# Nail Polish Discussion - Any Brand



## kimibos (Oct 30, 2012)

i decided to open a thread instead being of off topic in other threads. 


  	The shades of you has the color story for 2 upcoming opi collections
  	mariah carey collection
http://www.theshadesofu.com/2012/10/opi-partners-with-mariah-carey-to.html

  	central europe collection
http://www.theshadesofu.com/2012/10/opi-euro-centrale-collection-for.html


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks for the link Mariah Carey is my fav singer although I like her 90's music better but all I want is a butterfly moment. not feeling the sand polish


----------



## kimibos (Oct 30, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> thanks for the link Mariah Carey is my fav singer although I like her 90's music better but all I want is a butterfly moment. not feeling the sand polish


  	      i love mariah too and yeah i thought those were weird. do you think they are like the opi suede ones??


----------



## kimibos (Oct 30, 2012)

OPI Euro Centrale Collection. go to chicprofile and imabeautygeek to check more photos and info.

http://imabeautygeek.com/2012/10/16/press-preview-opi-spring-2013-euro-centrale/
http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/10/...collection-official-info-photos-swatches.html






  	i want
  	You're such a budapest
  	my paprika is hotter than yours
  	cant find my czechbook
  	i saw u saw we saw warsaw

  	Mariah Collection
http://imabeautygeek.com/2012/10/16/press-preview-opi-spring-2013-euro-centrale/


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not sure I didn't buy those either lol


----------



## rubytitania (Oct 31, 2012)

The finish sounds kind of weird, but I am interested in seeing *Stay the Night* (matte black with red glints)!


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> *i decided to open a thread instead being of off topic in other threads. *
> 
> 
> The shades of you has the color story for 2 upcoming opi collections
> ...


  	Yay! It's about time we had a dedicated np thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Today I'm wearing I Love Bad Boys by Essence. It's the most beautiful blue! So beautiful, in fact, it made it to my top 5 blues overnight! It's that gorgeous. It's hard to describe, but it's dusty and bright at the same time. And it has some pretty amazing greenish hidden shimmer. Not too hidden though, so you can see it without having to squint. lol.

  	I can't say anything about wear time yet because I only applied it last night. But hey, it's cheap as chips so I wouldn't be too annoyed if it chipped a bit by the second day...

  	If there are some blue np lovers out there I highly recommend it


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

its beautiful!!! ulta has some essence polishes but not i love bad boys or absolutely blue. im in a periwinkle kick. ill be checking the site to see if they restock those. 

  	do you mind sharing your top 5 blue polishes??


----------



## OhSoJaded (Oct 31, 2012)

Ugh, I'm super frustrated. I tried doing a lightning bolt tape mani last night for a football game I'm going to tomorrow and all the yellow polishes I have are too thin/runny and made my mani look like crap. I started over like 4 times before giving up. 

Does anyone know of a thicker formula yellow polish? I used OPI The It Color and something else I'm forgetting haha. I forgot how watery yellow polishes tend to be!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

milani's yellow wiz is not that bad. but then i dont use yellow polish alot. maybe if you put a white line coat? all the yellow polishes i have from orly and finger paints stink. most nails gurus use acrylic paint. 
  	sorry i wasnt helpful.


----------



## OhSoJaded (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, I saw a lot of references to acrylic paint while researching all of this, haha. I don't use yellow too often as well, the ones I had were from my attempt to do marble nails haha. 

It's tough b/c my base is is navy and that's already pretty dark. I might just use silver and outline with yellow. Thanks!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

you're welcome!


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 31, 2012)

kimibos said:


> its beautiful!!! ulta has some essence polishes but not i love bad boys or absolutely blue. im in a periwinkle kick. ill be checking the site to see if they restock those.
> 
> do you mind sharing your *top 5 blue polishes*??


  	OK here we go:
  	- RBL 360 (one of the very few polishes I have BU of. I'll probably never get round to using it though. Maybe when I'm 80)
  	- Barielle June Bug (light dusty blue + magenta glitter = EPIC WIN) 
  	- BB Couture Junk in the Trunk (a very clear, bright, in-your face blue)
  	- BB Couture Moon over Manhattan (my first ever BB Couture polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  	- Essence I Love Bad Boys (the newbie in the list!)

  	Bonus: Nubar Indigo Illusion - is it blue? is it pink? is it green? No idea, but I love it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Jeez, that was more difficult than I thought. I should have said top 10 instead (or 20. lol). I feel bad about all my other wonderful blues that didn't make the list!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> OK here we go:
> - *RBL 360 (*one of the very few polishes I have BU of. I'll probably never get round to using it though. Maybe when I'm 80)
> - *Barielle June Bug* (light dusty blue + magenta glitter = EPIC WIN)
> - *BB Couture Junk in the Trunk* (a very clear, bright, in-your face blue)
> ...


  	      come on they are all beautiful!!! now i have to try these. 

  	     my list of blues is pretty simple:
  	     China glaze for audrey<- baby tiffany blue
  	     Orly Calypso Breeze
  	     Opi ogre the top blue
  	     Orly walk down the isle.<-- its almots gone.
  	     Finger paints blue rasberry taffy 

  	     and Opi Russian Navy vampy? dark blue for the fall. as you can see mine are mainly cream polishes and not as cool as the ones you have.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

the polish gods have listened:* Butter London is having their friend and family sale today 30% OFF*

  	go to nouveau cheap for more info.
http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2012/10/butter-london-friends-family-event.html

  	im gonna start my list now!


----------



## Spikesmom (Oct 31, 2012)

Mods, can you move this thread out of MAC color collections?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2012)

from the opi euro central I want can't find my czechbook  and you such a Budapest


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> from the opi euro central I want can't find my czechbook and you such a Budapest


  	     dont they look pretty!!?? i cant wait for those too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2012)

yes they do! I have a few similar colors already but they are both different from my other aquas and periwinkles.... I'm wearing. Illamasqua's Creator today I applied two days ago it chipped today. I don't own a base coat. do they really help?  any recommendations? I do a lot of dishes and I'm a cashier so my nails chip every few days but I don't mind cuz then I just change my polish! I bought so many this year omg! I've been on a roll this year with cosmetics!! and just about everything else :/ lol


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

my order from butter london. they are still having the 30% off sale. i believe you get free shipping from the uk if your order passes the $50. they accept paypal too. code is: MATESHOLIDAY12



 		Fishwife 	
 		Lovely Jubbly 	
 		Sprog 	
 		Victoriana 	
 		The Black Knight 	
 		Horse Power Nail Fertilizer 	
 		Nail Foundation Flawless Base Coat


----------



## kimibos (Oct 31, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I do a lot of dishes and I'm a cashier so my nails chip every few days but I don't mind cuz then I just change my polish! I bought so many this year omg! I've been on a roll this year with cosmetics!! and just about everything else :/ lol


  	     the thing about basecoats and nail strengtheners is that you have to go trough alot of them to find the one that works for you. i like nail life revitalizer from sally, seche rebuild and the retain one, which you can also find at sallys and sometimes get free if you buy 2 china glaze or orly polishes.  for the dishes i would recommend gloves, the big thick ones . i dont do dishes now, but when i had chores, i would just wear gloves to do anything, water weakens your nails, and the soap can be harsh on you hands.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you!!  I will check those out AND get some gloves lol


----------



## tats (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow I want 3 polishes from Central Europe collection.. when is it out??
  	Also, can anybody recommend a good quality teal nail polish??


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 1, 2012)

A nail polish thread, awesome 

  	Although i still need to haul the OPI James Bond polishes, i'm already mesmerized by those Central Europe polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	They all look really cute, especially 'You're Such A Budapest', definitely need to get my hands on that one


----------



## kimibos (Nov 1, 2012)

tats said:


> Wow I want 3 polishes from Central Europe collection.. when is it out??
> Also, can anybody recommend a good quality teal nail polish??


  	    the central europe on in February 13. i like illamasqua's muse, but that is a dark teal.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 1, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> A nail polish thread, awesome
> 
> Although i still need to haul the OPI James Bond polishes, i'm already mesmerized by those Central Europe polishes
> 
> ...


  	       everyone wants that one. it looks stunning. im in a periwinkle nail polish kick so i cant wait for this one too!


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> the central europe on in February 13. i like illamasqua's muse, but that is a dark teal.


  	I was going to recommend Muse as well - it's gorgeous!


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> my order from butter london. they are still having the 30% off sale. i believe you get free shipping from the uk if your order passes the $50. they accept paypal too. code is: MATESHOLIDAY12


  	Thanks for this! I ordered Two-Fingered Salute and one of the Holiday glitter sets (Shambolic, Jack The Lad and Scuppered). There are several pretty colours that are US only though, boo!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

rubytitania said:


> Thanks for this! I ordered Two-Fingered Salute and one of the Holiday glitter sets (Shambolic, Jack The Lad and Scuppered). There are several pretty colours that are US only though, boo!


  	I just got 2 fingered salute! there was a whole row of them i was suprised lol. havent got to wear it yet tho!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> come on they are all beautiful!!! now i have to try these.
> 
> my list of blues is pretty simple:
> China glaze for audrey<- baby tiffany blue
> ...


  	There's no such thing as an uncool blue n/p!

  	I just happen to like a bit of pizzazz on my nails. Seeing as my work involves sitting slumped in front of the computer, it's nice to have something glam to look at when I'm not staring blankly into the screen


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 2, 2012)

w00t!

  	RBL is bringing back Aqua Lily and Insouciant! http://blog.rescuebeauty.com/happy-holiday-in-may/

  	I'm not missing it these babies next time, oh no sir. $18.50 shipping or not!

  	And if I'm slightly less skint by the time it's back I might as well get Cuprum, Faraway, Abi, Poco a Poco and Pizzicato too! To hell with evil customs charges!


  	*Prays for said polishes to be in stock when AL and I are back... and a lottery win!*


----------



## tats (Nov 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> the central europe on in February 13. i like illamasqua's muse, but that is a dark teal.


  	Thank you. I will check that one out


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

rubytitania said:


> Thanks for this! I ordered Two-Fingered Salute and one of the Holiday glitter sets (Shambolic, Jack The Lad and Scuppered). There are several pretty colours that are US only though, boo!


  	     nice haul.  yeah i noticed that booo, they are butter london!! they should have uk only polishes!!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> w00t!
> 
> RBL is bringing back Aqua Lily and Insouciant! http://blog.rescuebeauty.com/happy-holiday-in-may/
> 
> ...


  	      ohh those look awesome. i dont have RBL nailpolishes. i hate those costumes rules in europe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lottery prayer!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

today I returned my Illamasqua Underworld lipstick and got the two Sephora exclusive nail polishes! I got both Cameo and noble! I feel much happier now lol that lipstick sucked hella hard dry and very low pigmentation! these two polishes are awesome!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

forgot to mention the nailpolish is Illamasqua  (sephora exclusive) Cameo is periwinkle and Noble is robins egg blue. I've been on a kick with similiar colors recently!! I def don't need any more nailpolish but I can't help it!!!! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 2, 2012)

tats said:


> Thank you. I will check that one out


  	Have you seen Nars " Superstar " ? It's a beautiful teal I think

http://www.beautylish.com/s/nars-warhol-nails-superstar ( source : beautylish )


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> forgot to mention the nailpolish is Illamasqua (sephora exclusive) Cameo is periwinkle and Noble is robins egg blue. I've been on a kick with similiar colors recently!! I def don't need any more nailpolish but I can't help it!!!! lol


  	    nice.please post swatches when you get them. cameo is in my to get list. im in a periwinkle kick as well.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2012)

will do! right now I'm comparing ETG and BK my ETG applies much nicer than BK so I will be returning it. no need for both! I only ordered ETG so I could get free gift wrap but it wasn't! super peeved about that . but I love the color so I'm glad ETG worked out for me   oh and noble n cameo are US exclusive not sephora lol my bad


----------



## kimibos (Nov 2, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> oh and noble n cameo are US exclusive not sephora lol my bad


  	      im actually going to return the mac one. i already ordered black night.  i cant wait to try it. i hope mine  is ok


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 6, 2012)

The OPI James Bond nail polishes finally arrived in the stores here in Belgium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I ended up getting 3 of them, "Goldeneye", "The Spy Who Loved Me", and "Live & Let Die". Love them all so much, can't wait to wear them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My store didn't get "The Man With The Golden Gun" top coat, oh well, better for my wallet i guess


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 6, 2012)

Where can I buy OPI The Man With The Golden Gun in the US? Is it out yet?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Where can I buy OPI The Man With The Golden Gun in the US? Is it out yet?


  	     yes they are out in salons, and probably ulta.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> The OPI James Bond nail polishes finally arrived in the stores here in Belgium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	        awesome!!  feel free post swatches too for those that cant decide !!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yes they are out in salons, and probably ulta.


	Thanks. I didn't see it on Ulta's website, but I'll check in store. Is there a place to order online?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks. I didn't see it on Ulta's website, but I'll check in store. Is there a place to order online?


  	     ebay i guess. i hate that transdesign stopped selling opi.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> awesome!!  feel free post swatches too for those that cant decide !!


  	Now that you mention it, i actually came across the most beautiful swatches of this collection a while ago.
  	She also does amazing nail art:

http://www.lucysstash.com/2012/10/opi-skyfall-collection-part-1-review.html

http://www.lucysstash.com/2012/10/opi-skyfall-collection-part-2-review.html

  	(Warning: site quite picture-heavy)


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Now that you mention it, i actually came across the most beautiful swatches of this collection a while ago.
> She also does amazing nail art:
> 
> http://www.lucysstash.com/2012/10/opi-skyfall-collection-part-1-review.html
> ...


  	those watches are beautiful, im def following that blog now.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 6, 2012)

cartoon chic i found this website that sells opi for 6.95 and free shipping with $50 purchase.  i will be placing an order tomorrow, with some nyc ballet, dutch and german polishes! 
http://www.thebeautyplace.com/


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 7, 2012)

So i called another store today and they did get "The Man With The Golden Gun" 18k top coat in, they are holding one for me which i'm picking up this friday.
  	What can i say, i'm weak


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> So i called another store today and they did get "The Man With The Golden Gun" 18k top coat in, they are holding one for me which i'm picking up this friday.
> What can i say, i'm weak


  	Nice! How much do they want for it?

  	I'm wearing it today over Essie Chinchilly (TMWAGG on ring finger only, as accent) and I'm liking what I see. I still like (my recently finished...sob!) Rococo Gold Leaf waaay better though. The gold flecks (or whatever they're called) were much bigger in Gold Leaf so they stood out a lot better. Application was a bit of a PITA though, for exactly the same reason! The Rococo also had a slightly more tarnished look to it, which I really loved.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 7, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Nice! How much do they want for it?
> 
> I'm wearing it today over Essie Chinchilly (TMWAGG on ring finger only, as accent) and I'm liking what I see. I still like (my recently finished...sob!) Rococo Gold Leaf waaay better though. The gold flecks (or whatever they're called) were much bigger in Gold Leaf so they stood out a lot better. Application was a bit of a PITA though, for exactly the same reason! The Rococo also had a slightly more tarnished look to it, which I really loved.


  	I believe the woman from the store said €39,95. I do think it's quite a high price for a nail polish, but i guess i can spoil myself once more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Just googled Rococo Gold Leaf because i didn't know that polish, looks absolutely gorgeous! I bet it was limited edition?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I believe the woman from the store said *€39,95*. I do think it's quite a high price for a nail polish, but i guess i can spoil myself once more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	WHOA! It is a very nice polish, but that price is way too steep! I'm sure you can get it for a lot less on eBay (which is what I did. well, kind of).

  	re: Gold Leaf - It's permanent, I think. CultBeauty, SpaceNK and Skins.nl still have it. It's probably available on other places too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2012)

HOLY COW! Cult Nails' new collection is AMAZEBALLS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/11...er-2012-collection-swatches-review#more-33988

  	Disciplined and Flushed will be mine!


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 7, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> WHOA! It is a very nice polish, but that price is way too steep! I'm sure you can get it for a lot less on eBay (which is what I did. well, kind of).
> 
> re: Gold Leaf - It's permanent, I think. CultBeauty, SpaceNK and Skins.nl still have it. It's probably available on other places too.


  	Just checked eBay, they are all around €40 or more with shipping included 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Saw a few that were slightly cheaper (around €32), but they're coming from the US, don't know if it's permitted to ship nail polishes overseas?


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 7, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> HOLY COW! Cult Nails' new collection is AMAZEBALLS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Those are indeed amazing polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Disciplined and Flushed are exactly my two picks as well, that purple OMG


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Just checked eBay, they are all around €40 or more with shipping included
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've had plenty of nail polish shipped out from the States, so no problems there. Just be aware that customs doesn't always play nice when the value of goods is above a certain amount. Chances are you'll be fine though - it probably depends on whether or not the customs peeps are in a good mood


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

kimibos said:


> cartoon chic i found this website that sells opi for 6.95 and free shipping with $50 purchase.  i will be placing an order tomorrow, with some nyc ballet, dutch and german polishes!
> http://www.thebeautyplace.com/


	Thanks for sharing that link!


----------



## hazyday (Nov 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Where can I buy OPI The Man With The Golden Gun in the US? Is it out yet?


  	I've seen it at Ulta. I believe Sephora has it as well.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

hazyday said:


> I've seen it at Ulta. I believe Sephora has it as well.


	Thanks! I'll take a look today if I can. I have a coupon burning a hole in my pocket. That polish would be the perfect thing to use with it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 7, 2012)

today I'm taking off Zoyas Aurora and pitying on Opi the spy who loved me. have so many nail polishes I need to change em like every couple days  I like the man with the golden gin but I think I wouldn't use it I would save it up for All the gold inside lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 7, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> today I'm taking off Zoyas Aurora and pitying on Opi the spy who loved me. have so many nail polishes I need to change em like every couple days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

my latest nail polish haul. im still waiting for my butter london haul and essie's mint candy apple.
  	ohh and illamasqua's cameo and nars back room. which was recommended by shontay in the nars thread. 




  	color club: blue-ming--hydrangea kiss---in the limelight 
  	china glaze:  man hunt--pizzazz-- glitter all the way----elephant walk
  	essie: where's my chauffeur?---lapis of luxery---mojito madness 
  	opi: i juggle...men x 2 = i love this color my first bottle is almost empty so these are 2 backups. it was from the circus collection. i luv it!! 
  	the last one is essie's fill the gap. 


  	** all i want from essie now are bikini so teeny, boxer shorts and a good true red. any recommendations???


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

NAILS OF THE DAY! Hydrangea Kiss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 periwinkle love.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

kimibos said:


> NAILS OF THE DAY! Hydrangea Kiss
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Didn't you just get that polished delivered? How long did it take you to paint your nails? I did a mani/pedi with Malice. It took me yesterday and today to finish. I did my pedi yesterday and my mani today. I'm so slow! I have to do a couple of nails over because they have imprints on them from my clothes.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Didn't you just get that polished delivered? How long did it take you to paint your nails? I did a mani/pedi with Malice. It took me yesterday and today to finish. I did my pedi yesterday and my mani today. I'm so slow! I have to do a couple of nails over because they have imprints on them from my clothes.


  	   i use seche vite. im a pro at doing my nails. once i went to a salon to buy a polish and the asian guy wanted to hire me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he went nuts when i told him i do them myself. i told him i was a junior in high school and that i didnt have a license to do nails hahha  and couldnt go to beauty school. he didnt want to let go of my hands.  i use lots of polish since i was 13. my dad would buy me one almost everyday when i moved here to the states. my nail polish addiction is my fathers fault!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i use seche vite. im a pro at doing my nails. once i went to a salon to buy a polish and the asian guy wanted to hire me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have Seche Vite but I was trying out another top coat. I'm switching back. I love having my nails done, but I'm not consistent. When I don't do them for a while it takes me forever. I get faster the more I get back into doing them. But then I get super busy again and slack off. Then the cycle repeats itself.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have Seche Vite but I was trying out another top coat. I'm switching back. I love having my nails done, but I'm not consistent. When I don't do them for a while it takes me forever. I get faster the more I get back into doing them. But then I get super busy again and slack off. Then the cycle repeats itself.


  	     yes the more you do them, the better you get at it. i just cut my nails really short cause  i want to try the nail treatments that i ordered from butter london to see if they really help. but i dont think i could ever change seche vite.


----------



## rubytitania (Nov 9, 2012)

I *really* need an alternative to Seche Vite because I'm sick of it. I love that it's so quick-drying but I hate the amount of shrinkage it causes. Seriously, it looks like I have visible tip-wear pretty much instantly if I use this top coat! Also it thickens so badly, so quickly, and I resent having to buy ANOTHER product (Seche Restore) just to make it useable again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh, and the bulk of my Butter London order got cancelled and refunded so I'm in a foul mood today! Might need to do some online retail therapy...


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 9, 2012)

rubytitania said:


> I *really* need an alternative to Seche Vite because I'm sick of it. I love that it's so quick-drying but I hate the amount of shrinkage it causes. Seriously, it looks like I have visible tip-wear pretty much instantly if I use this top coat! Also it thickens so badly, so quickly, and I resent having to buy ANOTHER product (Seche Restore) just to make it useable again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Have you tried Poshe?


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 9, 2012)

My current NOTD.. Dior Amazonia I freakin love this color!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Have you tried Poshe?


	Is Poshe fast drying like Seche Vite? I experience the same issues as rubytitania. That's why I was experimenting with a different top coat.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Is Poshe fast drying like Seche Vite? I experience the same issues as rubytitania. That's why I was experimenting with a different top coat.


	Yep! I still prefer SV over it but it's good for people who don't like shrinkage.

  	Those of you that are experiencing shrinkage.. do you wrap the tips of your nails w/SV as well? I noticed that stops the shrinkage for me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Yep! I still prefer SV over it but it's good for people who don't like shrinkage.
> Those of you that are experiencing shrinkage.. do you wrap the tips of your nails w/SV as well? I noticed that stops the shrinkage for me.


	I wrap the tips, but I'm not consistent with it. I need to repaint my left hand. I'll use Seche Vite and will make sure to wrap the tips.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Awesome NOTD's ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm currently looking for another top coat myself. I've been using the OPI one lately, and although i love their polishes, their top coat really blows. The stuff just doesn't dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It literally takes hours to harden, and the layer i apply isn't even that thick or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might give the Seche Vite one a try.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 9, 2012)

Essie Good to Go is pretty good I think.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 9, 2012)

A true red ? Maybe this one

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/OPI-Danke-Shiny-Red.jpg

  	Source : VampyVarnish

  	The OPI Germany collection is beautiful.

  	Or one from the Fired Up collection from Orly ?
  	Or one from the China Glaze Holiday collection " Joy " ?
  	Or Dior Marilyn from Grand Bal collection which is very pretty


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 9, 2012)

I have danke shiny red on today  it's so pretty! ( but I like the spy who loved me a little more)!


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 9, 2012)

I think I found the perfect black with glitter?  ANyway, this one looks gorgeous.  Can anyone compare Zoya versus Butter London in quality?  Are they both pretty good in terms of wear without chipping?

  	http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-storm-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2012)

I have both zoya and butter london they both chip on me after a day or two. Storm is very pretty tho isn't it?! I got blaze and aurora they are beautiful!  talking to elegant one last night in GD thread I realized I have not one Chanel nail polish in my collection! I have over 100 bottles of np and no Chanel? my first np I remember buying was Night Sky by Chanel. it was amazingly beautiful. I was 12 lol now I'm almost 30 with no Chanel? I can't have that lol I don't kno if I can wait for them to make a unique color I might get malice with my Nordstrom note but I already bought opi germanicure and every months Oktoberfest and orly smolder which I think are all very similiar to Malice. anyone know of any other must have chanel colors that are still available?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 10, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> talking to elegant one last night in GD thread I realized I have not one Chanel nail polish in my collection! I have over 100 bottles of np and no Chanel? my first np I remember buying was Night Sky by Chanel. it was amazingly beautiful. I was 12 lol now I'm almost 30 with no Chanel? I can't have that lol I don't kno if I can wait for them to make a unique color I might get malice with my Nordstrom note but I already bought opi germanicure and every months Oktoberfest and orly smolder which I think are all very similiar to Malice. anyone know of any other must have chanel colors that are still available?


	Here's my ever growing list of Chanel polishes. I started buying them only a couple of months ago in September. I'm still trying to get more shades. I don't know how unique they will be to you since you have a large nail polish collection


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> talking to elegant one last night in GD thread I realized I have not one Chanel nail polish in my collection! I have over 100 bottles of np and no Chanel? my first np I remember buying was Night Sky by Chanel. it was amazingly beautiful. I was 12 lol now I'm almost 30 with no Chanel? I can't have that lol I don't kno if I can wait for them to make a unique color I might get malice with my Nordstrom note but I already bought opi germanicure and every months Oktoberfest and orly smolder which I think are all very similiar to Malice. anyone know of any other must have chanel colors that are still available?


  	Chanel " Vertigo"  maybe ? Amazing colour I think, almost black I would say
  	Or Dior " Diva"  which is black with golden sparkles ( very pretty packaging for Holiday ).
  	A true black would be the Nars one ( from the Andy Warhol collection )

  	I don't know if you have the same Chanel polishes in the US. Vertigo is pretty, Coromandel too ( a pretty orange red ), Pirate is beautiful as well ( more a true red ), Frenzy is easily wearable and soft, Rouge Carat is great but was launched last year ( Holiday 2011 ) I don't know if it's discontinued in the US, it is here in France, what else ?
  	OPI Oktoberfest and Germanicure are unique I think, no Chanel polish is similar to the 2, Chanel Vendetta maybe ?
  	I would recommand Rouge Noir of course but is it available in the US ? For us here it's a must-have, very dupable now though.

  	I hope this was helpful !


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 10, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Chanel " Vertigo"  maybe ? Amazing colour I think, almost black I would say
> Or Dior " Diva"  which is black with golden sparkles ( very pretty packaging for Holiday ).
> A true black would be the Nars one ( from the Andy Warhol collection )
> 
> ...


	All of those Chanel shades you mentioned are still available in the US except for Rouge Noir. We have Vamp instead. But there's a website in the US where you can still buy the color.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you ladies I will be stopping by the Chanel counter this afternoon


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 10, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> I think I found the perfect black with glitter?  ANyway, this one looks gorgeous.  Can anyone compare Zoya versus Butter London in quality?  Are they both pretty good in terms of wear without chipping?  http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-storm-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches


  Although I love butter, I think Zoya polishes are more consistent. I've never had a streaky or bad zoya polish and I have over 30 zoya's. They usually last 5 days with no chips. I love the way storm looks I'm just waiting on another promo so I can get a few other colors.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 10, 2012)

after almost 2 weeks, my butter london polishes arrived! i cant believe they ship from Washington state. i didnt complain about shipping because i thought they were coming from the UK. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	minu smelling the polishes!






  	sprog, victoriana, fishwife, the black night and lovely jubbly


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 10, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Although I love butter, I think Zoya polishes are more consistent. I've never had a streaky or bad zoya polish and I have over 30 zoya's. They usually last 5 days with no chips. I love the way storm looks I'm just waiting on another promo so I can get a few other colors.


  	I agree, Zoya nail polishes are really good ( have just 2 of them ), they wear very long too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2012)

kimibos said:


> after almost 2 weeks, my butter london polishes arrived! i cant believe they ship from Washington state. i didnt complain about shipping because i thought they were coming from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yay! Enjoy your goodies!

  	Which one are you going to wear first?


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 10, 2012)

kimibos said:


> my latest nail polish haul. im still waiting for my butter london haul and essie's mint candy apple.
> ohh and illamasqua's cameo and nars back room. which was recommended by shontay in the nars thread.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Because of you i may or may not have bought 'I Juggle ... Men' today lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enjoy all your new polishes btw!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 10, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Yay! Enjoy your goodies!
> 
> Which one are you going to wear first?


  	       i already did my nails with victoriana


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 10, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i already did my nails with victoriana


  	sweet!

  	and your verdict is...?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 10, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> sweet!
> 
> and your verdict is...?


  	     i love it. i dont have anything like it.


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2012)

I just ordered 8 China Glaze Holiday Joy polishes off eBay. Can't wait!  ompom:


----------



## kimibos (Nov 10, 2012)

Corally said:


> I just ordered 8 China Glaze Holiday Joy polishes off eBay. Can't wait!


  	 which ones??


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered 8 China Glaze Holiday Joy polishes off eBay. Can't wait! ompom:
> ...


 With Love, Pure Joy, Glistening Snow, Angel Wings, Champagne Kisses, Winter Holly, Glitter All The Way and Pizzazz.  I also ordered White Cap from the Anchors Away collection.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 10, 2012)

Corally said:


> With Love, Pure Joy, Glistening Snow, Angel Wings, Champagne Kisses, Winter Holly, Glitter All The Way and Pizzazz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     you got some good ones. i have pizzazz and glitter all the way. but i may get more of rest when sally beauty supply gets the sets. l luv china glaze!!!!


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > With Love, Pure Joy, Glistening Snow, Angel Wings, Champagne Kisses, Winter Holly, Glitter All The Way and Pizzazz.   I also ordered White Cap from the Anchors Away collection.
> ...


 Me too! I can never resist holiday collections from China Glaze..  Oh well, the last time I bought China Glaze was with the Hunger Games collection lol.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 10, 2012)

Corally said:


> With Love, Pure Joy, Glistening Snow, Angel Wings, Champagne Kisses, Winter Holly, Glitter All The Way and Pizzazz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Just looked up some swatches and i must say great choices!  I think i need Winter Holly, Champagne Kisses, Glistening Snow, and Angel Wings myself


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > With Love, Pure Joy, Glistening Snow, Angel Wings, Champagne Kisses, Winter Holly, Glitter All The Way and Pizzazz.   I also ordered White Cap from the Anchors Away collection.
> ...


 Yes you do. :santa2:


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 10, 2012)

Corally said:


> Yes you do.


  	Right?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that i need even more polishes atm, but since it's a holiday collection (always love those!) i can make an exception


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you do. :santa2:
> ...


 That's what I thought. I have enough polishes for the rest of my life (a few lives lol).. but sometimes an exception has to be made.


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2012)

I was wearing OPI Goldeneye (again) to an evening party last night. It was really beautiful in the dim green&blue lightning they had there! I'm really loving this n/p!

  	I don't have any Chanel polishes either (I just counted and I have hit the 200 line), they are just way too expensive (over 30 USD). They don't fly off the shelves here - I just spotted a bottle of Peridot in a dept. store.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2012)

MRV said:


> I was wearing OPI Goldeneye (again) to an evening party last night. It was really beautiful in the dim green&blue lightning they had there! I'm really loving this n/p!
> 
> I don't have any Chanel polishes either (I just counted and I have hit the 200 line), they are just way too expensive (over 30 USD). They don't fly off the shelves here - I just spotted a bottle of *Peridot *in a dept. store.


  	Who needs Peridot when you have a gazillion dupes? Most of which have better formulas than Chanel.

  	I made the mistake of buying Paradoxal and Graphite because of the hype. Roll on several months and there were dupes popping up left right and centre!


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> *Who needs Peridot when you have a gazillion dupes*? Most of which have better formulas than Chanel.
> 
> I made the mistake of buying Paradoxal and Graphite because of the hype. Roll on several months and there were dupes popping up left right and centre!


  	Yeah, I have the CG one!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

Chanel, Nars, Dior, Estee Lauder, China Glaze, Deborah Lippmann, Essie, OPI, Orly, Nfu Oh, Lancôme, Sinful Colours, Zoya, YSL, Revlon, I think this is it here ( around 100 nail polishes only ) and to me the best are : OPI, Nars, Essie, Deborah Lippmann, YSL, Chanel, Zoya, Orly, Sinful Colours, in no particular order. The not so good : Revlon, Estee Lauder, Lancôme.
  	China Glaze is neither good or bad, just the average but I think the EU formula is different ( Essie is different too ).
  	Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's dream is unique, Orly fluos are great, OPI are very pretty, Essie too, Nars are beautiful and long wearing, Chanel are pretty but yes they are expensive ( Deborah Lippmann too, around 20 € per bottle ), Nars too ( 18 € ). The Lancôme formula is thick and it smells bad, Revlon is some kind of budget, Estee Lauder are not so long-wearing in  my own experience. But again, our EU formulas are not the same at all.
  	Chanel are smooth and not irritating at all, Zoya are smooth and very very good too.
  	Chanel Péridot is pretty but highly dupable I guess. The most interesting is Chanel nail polish remover, very very smooth formula, a delicate perfume. Still very expensive though ( 16 € for a small bottle ! ), but their polishes are all dupable I am the 1st to admit it !


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree that chanel is fupa me but I need at least one in my collection lol I guess I'm just going to wait for it because nothing stands out to me except that blue sky line one. I used to buy revelon they work pretty good but I haven't bought one in over a year. most of my collection is OPI and Essie. I like butter london , illamasqua And zoya. now that I have like every shade of every color ( not really lol)  I need to be more selective in the colors I pick. I need to get a NARS np too!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 11, 2012)

omg * dupeable! not fupa lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

lol
  	The Nars formula is very good, long-wearing polishes and beautiful bottle/packaging too which is important to me. Maybe you could try a Thakoon ( so bright and wearable colours ) or Andy Warhol colours ( the teal one is incredible ). Chanel formula is probably not as good as Nars but there are pretty shades. " Beige " is special, I don't know if it's a good advice, Frenzy is much flattering I think.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

I know the Chanel colors are dupable and that I can find a good amount of them in Revlon's less expensive line, but I still want the Chanel colors. I guess I like having the source of the dupe. Lol! Chanel's formula also works great on my nails.

  	I purchased NARS Superstar (the teal Andy Warhol shade) only moments ago from Nordstrom.com. They're offering a deluxe sample of NARS Skin Double Refining Exfoliator with any online NARS purchase. It'll be my first NARS polish.


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone know about Essie the Office collection? I saw some promo pics but there's no collection yet!?


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 11, 2012)

hmmm now I'm going to check out NARS colors lol that one u got sounds so pretty cartoonchick


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

MRV said:


> Does anyone know about Essie the Office collection? I saw some promo pics but there's no collection yet!?


 http://crzycoolmichele34.blogspot.fr/2012/06/oh-snap-essie-office-collection.html

  	Source : Crzycoolmichelleblogspot

  	I've just found this but on reliable info in France so far.
  	Just gorgeous shades !


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

Apparently a JOKE......


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 11, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> hmmm now I'm going to check out NARS colors lol that one u got sounds so pretty cartoonchick


	I was going to grab it during Sephora's 20% off sale, but they've been sold out of Superstar and some of the other Andy Warhol colors for a while. Beauty.com's 20% off sale ends today, but they only have the purple Andy Warhol color. I plan to get more NARS polishes if I like the way Superstar applies and wears. I've always liked the Thakoon colors that Dominique mentioned, but NARS was too high priced for me at the time. Not anymore since I started buying Chanel! I also want to check out Zoya polishes now because of the good reviews mentioned here. Right now my polish collection only consists of Finger Paints and China Glaze from Sally Beauty, Revlon, Chanel, and a lone YSL polish.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 11, 2012)

MRV said:


> Does anyone know about Essie the Office collection? I saw some promo pics but there's no collection yet!?


  	      the collection from the tv show was a April's fool day prank. the leading lady collection is out right now. transdesing and beauty.com have some colors.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 11, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> hmmm now I'm going to check out NARS colors lol that one u got sounds so pretty cartoonchick


  	      i ordered the black one: back room from the andy collection. shontay loves it and recommended it in the nars andy warhol thread. i want the teal one but its sold out. im going to be checking to see if they put it back in stock. im getting mine tomorrow with illamasqua's cameo


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2012)

kimibos said:


> the collection from the tv show was a April's fool day prank. the leading lady collection is out right now. transdesing and beauty.com have some colors.


  	Bummer! It has more interesting colors than most of the real collections.

  	I already found my Chauffeur...


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 11, 2012)

cartoonchick I got the superstar ( it's on Nordies site) and the free gift. I don't think I could have found a better deal for my Nordstroms note!  my first NARS polish as well.  I saw it in person it's so pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 11, 2012)

Superstar is really a great teal !

  	My Chauffeur, do you mean the beautiful Essie polish ? I took Butler etc... but my Chauffeur is very pretty too !


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 11, 2012)

Corally said:


> That's what I thought. I have enough polishes for the rest of my life (a few lives lol).. but sometimes an exception has to be made.


  	So i ordered 4 of them today .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Angel Wings, Glistening Snow (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Winter Holly, and Red Satin


----------



## Corally (Nov 11, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I thought. I have enough polishes for the rest of my life (a few lives lol).. but sometimes an exception has to be made.
> ...


 YAAY ompom:


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Superstar is really a great teal !
> 
> *My Chauffeur, do you mean the beautiful Essie polish *? I took Butler etc... but my Chauffeur is very pretty too !


  	Yes, I received my bottle last week (the only one from that collection) and 2 polishes from CG: Pure Joy and Glitter all the Way.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Both are pretty collections. Cirque du Soleil is amazing too :

http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-..._worlds_away_nail_polish_collection-8990.html

  	Source : Becomegorgeous

  	It is to be launched soon here, well some colours are really great !


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Both are pretty collections. Cirque du Soleil is amazing too :
> 
> http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-..._worlds_away_nail_polish_collection-8990.html
> 
> ...


  	That collection definitely contains some beautiful, fun colors  I'm really intrigued by the white one with multicolored glitter


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Both are pretty collections. Cirque du Soleil is amazing too :
> 
> http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-..._worlds_away_nail_polish_collection-8990.html
> 
> ...


	OMG! Neons?* I need at least half of them!

  	(* Loved the Summer Neons!)


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2012)

Speaking about neons, have you seen these?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.nailingthis.com/quick-china-glaze-summer-2013-preview/


----------



## Kaidan (Nov 12, 2012)

MRV said:


> Speaking about neons, have you seen these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I like the names of the polishes, especially the jelly ones. XD  I'm not a fan of jellies, but the cremes and all of the colors look really nice.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> cartoonchick I got the superstar ( it's on Nordies site) and the free gift. I don't think I could have found a better deal for my Nordstroms note!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So you got it for free with your Nordstrom Note? That's even better! I'll now have two NARS polishes. I picked up Back Room while doing some late night shopping. I was able to get another Sephora friend code and used it with my Sephora gift card.


----------



## Corally (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Both are pretty collections. Cirque du Soleil is amazing too :  http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-..._worlds_away_nail_polish_collection-8990.html  Source : Becomegorgeous  It is to be launched soon here, well some colours are really great !


  OMG  I NEED at least half the collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Corally said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol yes all 12 are amazing in fact !
  	The Neons were launched during the summer but I think there are new neons coming next spring too !





and I am not a China Glaze woman, maybe I'll become one ( I have Orly Beach Cruiser which is a true neon, people stared when I wore it on my hands but people stare a lot here, I reside in Bordeaux it's a small town, very beautiful but small in many ways, so Beach Cruiser well maybe it's ok if you're 15 or so but not at my age )
  	China Glaze is popular in France among " nail polish addicts = NPA ", there is a lot of choice and lots of collections too !


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> lol yes all 12 are amazing in fact !
> The Neons were launched during the summer but I think there are new neons coming next spring too !
> 
> 
> ...


  	Trendsetters should expect to get stares. It can't be helped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm looking forward to the new China Glaze collections. I purchase mine from Sally Beauty. The discounted price is great, but it's a pain to go to the store sometimes. They usually sell out of the collection colors quickly and the SAs usually have no clue when I ask them questions. I think I may switch to just ordering them from the website.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 12, 2012)

ohhh NEONS!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the cirque du soleil ones look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too. * liz *im intrigued by the white polish with giltter too. and *kaidan* im not a fan of gellies as well. but the blue, purple and green ones are calling me . 

  	cartoon chic i also get some of my china glaze polishes from sally and i agree the SA's dont keep up with collections, but i love their coupons like buy 2 get 1 free plus the discount if you have the sally card. or sometimes you can get free things. most of the seche vite bottles that i have  used were free. transdesign has china glaze for like $3. i luv that site and recommend it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Trendsetters should expect to get stares. It can't be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No it can't be helped !
  	Sally Beauty, well I don't know about the boutique or website, we have " Atouts Charme " here, not bad at all they have many brands and customer service is good ( they also ship internationally, some brands are EU ones, but most are US ones of course or UK ones.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 12, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



 		 			im intrigued by the white polish with giltter too



  	check out Nails Inc.'s Sprinkles collection:

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/07/nails-inc-sprinkles-collection-swatches.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Take a look at this !

http://cutie-cles.blogspot.fr/2012/10/opi-euro-centrale-first-look.html

  	SOURCE : cutie-cles.blogspot






Just great !


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, it's time to go to bed, tomorrow is another day... But those polishes are just to die for ! In my opinion, maybe you'll prefer other collections.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nail swatches of the China Glaze Cirque du Soleil collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/11/China-Glaze-Cirque-Du-Soleil-Worlds-Away-Swatches-Review.html

  	Get Carried Away, It's A Trap-eze, and Water You Waiting For Are definitely coming home with me once this collection releases here


----------



## kimibos (Nov 12, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> check out Nails Inc.'s Sprinkles collection:
> 
> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/07/nails-inc-sprinkles-collection-swatches.html


  	      i have never tried nails inc. but those look pretty


----------



## kimibos (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Well, it's time to go to bed, tomorrow is another day... But those polishes are just to die for ! In my opinion, maybe you'll prefer other collections.


  	        good night!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 12, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Take a look at this !
> 
> http://cutie-cles.blogspot.fr/2012/10/opi-euro-centrale-first-look.html
> 
> ...


  	      that euro collection is to die for!!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 12, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Nail swatches of the China Glaze Cirque du Soleil collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/11/China-Glaze-Cirque-Du-Soleil-Worlds-Away-Swatches-Review.html
> 
> Get Carried Away, It's A Trap-eze, and Water You Waiting For Are definitely coming home with me once this collection releases here


  	   now that i have seen the swatches i want:
  	   running in circles 
  	   its a trape-ze
  	   creative fantasy


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice collection, but i expected a lot more because of the circus theme.

  	My definite buys are It's A Trap-eze and Running In Circles. Water You Waiting For might also end up in my shopping bag.

Nothing on the Euro-Centrale collection stands out for me. Yet. Perhaps seeing swatches will change my mind.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Trendsetters should expect to get stares. It can't be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sometimes you can find China Glaze collections on Amazon.  I like China Glaze a lot but I have found on occasion that the color in the bottle...the one that I'm expecting, looks different on my nails.  That was a tad disappointing for me but I like China Glaze and have quite a few of their polishes  

  	I just picked up Essie's Leading Lady & Beyond Cozy...red & silver respectively, and enough glitter to paint the town.  So pretty for the upcoming holidays.  My local Bed Bath & Beyond carries Essie's collections and they're cheaper than some of the online sellers.  I can't seem to leave a store without buying nail polish.  I need help of the twelve-step variety!   





  	http://www.essie.com/latest-collection/


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

Get Carried Away is a definite. It's A Trap-eze and Creative Fantasy are my maybe's.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 12, 2012)

I want It's a trapeez and Runing in circles.   I have two of the nails inc sprinkles the white and the pink I love them it reminds me of those frosted animal cookies!  cartoonchick yes mine was free with the note  that's cool u got another code I love late night shopping lol  has anyone seem the China glaze glimmers? they look so pretty!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> has anyone seem the China glaze glimmers? they look so pretty!


	I've been rewatching the True Blood series and I thought you said "glamour" instead of "glimmer." I've seen those Deborah Lippmann True Blood polish sets at Nordstrom.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 12, 2012)

I think I saw those... I wish all the np special collections had special packaging lol.. I haven't got a confirmation for my nars np and now it doesn't show that color on Nordies site I hope I don't get a cancellation! ;( I got two. gables tho! lol Frisson and Sky Line  both are very unique to my collection


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 12, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I think I saw those... I wish all the np special collections had special packaging lol.. I haven't got a confirmation for my nars np and now it doesn't show that color on Nordies site I hope I don't get a cancellation! ;( I got two. gables tho! lol Frisson and Sky Line both are very unique to my collection


	I noticed Superstar is gone too. I received an email confirmation this morning. It says it's processing. I hopes it's not canceled. Sky Line is very pretty and Frisson is on my to-buy list. I swatched it at a Nordstrom Chanel counter once and it's so pretty.


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> check out Nails Inc.'s Sprinkles collection:
> 
> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/07/nails-inc-sprinkles-collection-swatches.html


  	I thought of this collection too when I saw It's A Trap-eze. I have the white and blue based ones.

  	I ordered two Orly glitters yesterday (the Mermaid and Shasay ones). I had passed on this collection earlier because I don't do much layering. And then this morning I ordered 4 from the CG Cirque Collection.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

MRV said:


> I thought of this collection too when I saw It's A Trap-eze. I have the white and blue based ones.
> 
> I ordered two Orly glitters yesterday (the Mermaid and Shasay ones). I had passed on this collection earlier because I don't do much layering. And then this morning I ordered 4 from the CG Cirque Collection.


  	Sprinkles was a great collection. I have all four and I absolutely love them. It's hard for me to pick a favourite but it has to be Sugar House Lane. It's one of the most unique polishes in my (rather enormous) stash.

  	re: Mermaid - great choice!


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Sprinkles was a great collection. I have all four and I absolutely love them. It's hard for me to pick a favourite but it has to be Sugar House Lane. It's one of the most unique polishes in my (rather enormous) stash.
> 
> re: *Mermaid* - great choice!


  	I had my eye on the Monster, too, but it seems that Monster and Shasay have the same kind of glitter but in different color, and Mermaid and Monster both are green, so I ended up with just the two. I actually saw some swatches at a dept. store which was helpful.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

received my butter london haul yesterday! i haven't got the chance to swatch them on a nail wheel yet but they look amazing!

  	here's the damage:
  	- Jack the Lad
	- Posh Bird
	- Scouse
	- Stag Do
	- Fiddlesticks
	- Swinger
	- Scallywag
	- Two Fingered Salute
	- Gobsmacked
  	- Scuppered

  	wooohoooo!


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2012)

I was eyeing Butter London, too. Where did you order from?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

MRV said:


> I was eyeing Butter London, too. Where did you order from?


  	I ordered it from the US website and had it shipped to the address that a colleague of mine was staying during her short US trip 

  	But there are plenty of UK retailers that also stock BL and ship internationally. Cute Cosmetics, Lookfantastic, HQHair, Bath & Unwind, The Beauty Booth to name a few. The only problem is that some of the shades I got were US exclusives so it might be tricky getting hold of those ones. I'm pretty sure I stumbled across Two Fingered Salute on a non-US site but I for the life of me I can't remember where.

  	Butter London polishes are great! I love my little army of rectangular bottles!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

http://www.temptalia.com/sparitual-lithophonic-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches#more-36573





  	reminds me a bit of Jessica's Showstopper... on steroids!


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 13, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Although I love butter, I think Zoya polishes are more consistent. I've never had a streaky or bad zoya polish and I have over 30 zoya's. They usually last 5 days with no chips. I love the way storm looks I'm just waiting on another promo so I can get a few other colors.


  	Thanks for that, I have loved the color range of Zoya for so long, but only tried them once for a pedi--I did not think they chipped so bad, but pretty much most polish is alright for me because I am putting it on top of acrylic nails or UV gel so they stay pretty good, if they aren't really bad in general.  I will put up with chipping, because that happens even with the best, but I cannot stand the runny polish or needing 4 or 5 coats just to get the color to be true, I have no patience for that many layers!


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I ordered it from the US website and had it shipped to the address that a colleague of mine was staying during her short US trip
> 
> But there are plenty of UK retailers that also stock BL and ship internationally. Cute Cosmetics, Lookfantastic, HQHair, Bath & Unwind, The Beauty Booth to name a few. The only problem is that some of the shades I got were US exclusives so it might be tricky getting hold of those ones. I'm pretty sure I stumbled across Two Fingered Salute on a non-US site but I for the life of me I can't remember where.
> 
> Butter London polishes are great! I love my little army of rectangular bottles!


  	Thank you for the shop names! I will look into them. Unfortunately Two Fingered Salute is one I would like to get, hopefully I find it from somewhere.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> - Gobsmacked 		 			- Scuppered
> 
> wooohoooo!


  	Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 13, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> Okay, Minu is so darn cute--esp. just the view of his wiskers.  Well, we all know about cats and their infamous curiosity.
> 
> And I am sensing a theme with your recent polish purchases--very wintery, blueish choices.  While I am rarely brave enough to wear those colors, they are incredibly pretty just looking at all of them.  If you have a way to post pics, I'd love to see your mani with some of these...no pressure, but those colors are all just
> 
> ...


  	       of course i can post pics, i have been doing my nails almost everyday because i want to try all the polishes that i have purchased. girl, nail polish can be your best accessory. dare to wear every single color!!!! i have so many polishes that i never get to see chipped nails. so i cant tell how they last in that category. i agree with the coats. i refuse to do more than 2. what i do is that i try to use a white base coat. more than 3 coats means a nail catastrophe in the end, cause it never dries.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im glad you got your haul!!! i love your choices, as always. all the ------ are on my list now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm always amazed by all of you who polish your nails on a daily or near-daily basis. I always feel I need to stretch my manicure out as long as possible to make all the work it took to do it worth it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 13, 2012)

China Glaze " Cirque du Soleil " collection swatches :

http://seaskyy.blogspot.fr/2012/11/china-glaze-cirque-du-soleil-swatches.html

  	SOURCE : seaskyyblogspot


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 13, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> China Glaze " Cirque du Soleil " collection swatches :
> 
> http://seaskyy.blogspot.fr/2012/11/china-glaze-cirque-du-soleil-swatches.html
> 
> SOURCE : seaskyyblogspot


	I would like Whirled Away a lot better if it didn't have the white flakes.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im glad you got your haul!!! i love your choices, as always. all the ------ are on my list now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wallis is a great choice. Go for it! Posh Bird is great as well, if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I would like Whirled Away a lot better if it didn't have the white flakes.


  	Well, I don't know what to pick up from this collection, the white flakes are special but the entire collection is special. Wait and see ?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm always amazed by all of you who polish your nails on a daily or near-daily basis. I always feel I need to stretch my manicure out as long as possible to make all the work it took to do it worth it.


  	I wouldn't have the heart to change my manicure every two days if it weren't for fast drying top coats. They're a godsend!

  	I get bored of seeing the same polish on my nails for more than a couple of days running. I was actually meant to change it tonight but the manicure was still perfect (Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy) and I was too lazy to go through the base coat(s) - 2/3 coat polish - top coat routine so I just put some green Nfu Oh flakies and Essie Matte About You on top. Heresy!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I wouldn't have the heart to change my manicure every two days if it weren't for fast drying top coats. They're a godsend!
> 
> I get bored of seeing the same polish on my nails for more than a couple of days running. I was actually meant to change it tonight but the manicure was still perfect (Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy) and I was too lazy to go through the base coat(s) - 2/3 coat polish - top coat routine so I just put some green Nfu Oh flakies and Essie Matte About You on top. Heresy!


  	      i have so many that having the same polish for a whole week feels crazy and weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to top coats.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

MRV said:


> Thank you for the shop names! I will look into them. Unfortunately Two Fingered Salute is one I would like to get, hopefully I find it from somewhere.


  	No probs 

  	I'll keep my fingers crossed re: Two Fingered Salute. It really is a very beautiful polish. Why do they have to make the best stuff US exclusives? Illamasqua's Cameo and Noble are US exclusives too. Booo!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I wouldn't have the heart to change my manicure every two days if it weren't for fast drying top coats. They're a godsend!
> 
> I get bored of seeing the same polish on my nails for more than a couple of days running. I was actually meant to change it tonight but the manicure was still perfect (Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy) and I was too lazy to go through the base coat(s) - 2/3 coat polish - top coat routine so I just put some green Nfu Oh flakies and Essie Matte About You on top. Heresy!


	You know, maybe that's my problem. Even with Sech Vite, I still find myself waiting 20 minutes in between coats before applying the next layer. That's what I had to do in my polishing heyday as a pre-teen and when I was in high school. Polish and base/top coats would take forever to dry. It's a very bad habit I need to break. How long do you wait between coats?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You know, maybe that's my problem. Even with Sech Vite, I still find myself waiting 20 minutes in between coats before applying the next layer. That's what I had to do in my polishing heyday as a pre-teen and when I was in high school. Polish and base/top coats would take forever to dry. It's a very bad habit I need to break. How long do you wait between coats?


  	Depends on the polish, but I usually start painting the second coat on my first hand 1-2 minutes after I'm finished with the first coat second hand.so I guess that makes about 3-4 minutes drying time in between coats. The same applies to the waiting time between the final coat of polish and the top coat. Some polishes need more time though, or they drag. Zoya Faye, OPI The One That Got Away, Orly Space Cadet immediately come to mind. I think I learnt to use a light hand over the years because I no longer experience much dragging even when I don't wait long between coats. Could it also be that you're working with thick coats? I find that I finish my manicure a lot quicker when I use thin coats, even though this means that I actually do more coats. It really helps me cut down on the waiting time.

  	I've never used Seche. My old favourite was Nubar Diamont until they messed with the formula (they're back to the original formula now, I think). I used Poshe for several years. The only problem I had with Poshe is that some polishes didn't agree with it and they shrank (my Orlys and Zoyas in particular weren't too keen). I'm now using A-England's The Shield and it's great! Its not as thick as Poshe or Diamont, which makes it easier to apply. Far less shrinkage and dries in a heartbeat. Cult Nails' Wicked Fast is also very very good. I bought Sally Hansen Insta Dri last week because there was a BOGOF offer (how could I not? lol) Can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 13, 2012)

here are some pics martiangurll and everyone:




 


  	China Glaze- Glitter all the way. 2 coats.                             Butter London- Fishwife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my first holographic polish. 2 coats





  	 i just did them now with : Butter London Sprog plus Illasmaqua Cameo and OPI I Juggle...Men on the accent nail. 


  	*** i love I Juggle...Men. this is how my first bottle is and that's why i got 2 backups off ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  	im using the Horse Power Nail Fertilizer from BL as a base.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Depends on the polish, but I usually start painting the second coat on my first hand 1-2 minutes after I'm finished with the first coat second hand.so I guess that makes about 3-4 minutes drying time in between coats. The same applies to the waiting time between the final coat of polish and the top coat. Some polishes need more time though, or they drag. Zoya Faye, OPI The One That Got Away, Orly Space Cadet immediately come to mind. I think I learnt to use a light hand over the years because I no longer experience much dragging even when I don't wait long between coats. Could it also be that you're working with thick coats? I find that I finish my manicure a lot quicker when I use thin coats, even though this means that I actually do more coats. It really helps me cut down on the waiting time.
> 
> I've never used Seche. My old favourite was Nubar Diamont until they messed with the formula (they're back to the original formula now, I think). I used Poshe for several years. The only problem I had with Poshe is that some polishes didn't agree with it and they shrank (my Orlys and Zoyas in particular weren't too keen). I'm now using A-England's The Shield and it's great! Its not as thick as Poshe or Diamont, which makes it easier to apply. Far less shrinkage and dries in a heartbeat. Cult Nails' Wicked Fast is also very very good. I bought Sally Hansen Insta Dri last week because there was a BOGOF offer (how could I not? lol) Can't wait to give it a go.


	Thanks for the tips. I'm going to try them out when I do my next manicure.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> here are some pics martiangurll and everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow Fishwife looks amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ETA: according to the Butter London site this is an US only color .. WHYYYYY lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

Naughtyp, I received my shipping notice from Nordstrom today for the Superstar polish. You should probably be getting one soon if you haven't already.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Wow Fishwife looks amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     im sorry. i dont understand the us only thing after all butter london is a British/European brand.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Naughtyp, I received my shipping notice from Nordstrom today for the Superstar polish. You should probably be getting one soon if you haven't already.


  	     lucky.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im sorry. i dont understand the us only thing after all butter london is a British/European brand.


  	Illamasqua is an UK brand but Cameo and Noble are US (well, technically Sephora) exclusives. Go figure.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ that one too. i would love to do cp's but ups and fedex are crazy expensive. i know some people use usps but thats illegal. the nicest guy at my local usps showed me the booklet and no polish to international destinations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the first time i asked the witch that works there too gave me a big NO


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ^^ that one too. i would love to do cp's but ups and fedex are crazy expensive. i know some people use usps but thats illegal. the nicest guy at my local usps showed me the booklet and no polish to international destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	it might depend on the local office too i guess. some people are more observant of rules than others. if the boss is like that the employees probably can't work around things. a large chunk of my polish collection is from evilbay and was shipped from the US. or maybe the rules differ across states?


  	just changed my manicure - i'm currently sporting The World Is Not Enough. 3 coats - 2 didn't cut it. well worth it though. it's gorgeous! i like it way better than On Her Majesty's Secret Service. i hope it looks just as good in daylight


----------



## kimibos (Nov 14, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> it might depend on the local office too i guess. some people are more observant of rules than others. if the boss is like that the employees probably can't work around things. a large chunk of my polish collection is from evilbay and was shipped from the US. or maybe the rules differ across states?
> 
> 
> just changed my manicure - i'm currently sporting The World Is Not Enough. 3 coats - 2 didn't cut it. well worth it though. it's gorgeous! i like it way better than On Her Majesty's Secret Service. i hope it looks just as good in daylight


  	      yes some want to see whats inside of the box and seal it themselves, where as others want it sealed already.  the world is not enough


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 14, 2012)

cartoon chick I didn't get my shipping notice yet or my giftwrap ;(


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> cartoon chick I didn't get my shipping notice yet or my giftwrap ;(


	Maybe you'll get yours tomorrow or the next day. I did place my polish order and called about my gift wrap before you, so that could be why you haven't received anything yet. I'll have my polish Friday. I was planning to do a new mani/pedi on Sunday. I think I'll use Superstar for it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 14, 2012)

I went to Butter London's website for the first time. Big mistake. I cannot get sucked into another brand. I just can't. Nope. Won't do it. At least not yet.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

ya I was thinking that earlier ( u ordered and called before me) I'm sure I will get both soon lol. I picked up Frisson today before school it's very pretty! my skyline should arrive Friday but I don't know that I want to use these yet , they don't  seem FALL enough for me . superstar on the other hand, sounds like a great choice lol....


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

and yes butter london is just as addicting as all the rest lol I got my first one in June and now have over 10!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to Butter London's website for the first time. Big mistake. I cannot get sucked into another brand. I just can't. Nope. Won't do it. At least not yet.


  	Oh yes, once I bought the first one I feel in love.  I also love their foundation. It works realy well under the polishes. I also love the Melt Away Cuticle Eliminator. There are a couple of duds as with any brand. So if you get one that you find is a bit streaky return it and don't let that one turn you away from the brand.

  	Right now my daughter has been wearing Kneees Up and it is so pretty. Chancer is another great holiday color.

  	I wouldn't order from the Butter London's site. Their shipping is high. Even recently when they did F&F 30% it still did not come out worth it. Drugstore.com is where I first ordered it. Zappos is great. They have free shipping and free returns so if it turns out it the color just doesn't work for you.

  	I always tend to miss Nordies buy one get one on BL and DL, another favorite. I think they more often do buy two get one. I usually ask and it has just ended.

  	Good Luck staying away

  	I hear Ulta does the buy one get one some also. I have to order. The one closest to me is an hour away.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 15, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> and yes butter london is just as addicting as all the rest lol I got my first one in June and now have over 10!


  	Butter London bottles are too cute! The colours are great, but the sight of the bottles all lined up has also contributed to my ever expanding BL collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I'm falling into the same trap with Picture Polish. Must.Show.Restraint.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> and yes butter london is just as addicting as all the rest lol I got my first one in June and now have over 10!


  	This sounds like the same thing that will happen to me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 15, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Butter London bottles are too cute! The colours are great, but the sight of the bottles all lined up has also contributed to my ever expanding BL collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ohhh, more temptation. Thanks for the tips and recommendations, shadowaddict. I'm trying to resist.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

lol yup! I already want some new ones and I haven't even tried all the ones I have yet! lol


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

i got Nars Superstar, they had only 2 at my counter.  i cant wait to do my nails, but maybe tomorrow cause im so tired i dont want to fall sleep after im done. 

  	i saw the butter london display at nordstrom and i wanted them all. i guess my christmas gift is going to include some of those.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been looking at Butter London nail swatches the past few days and i decided to order some. I have no idea which ones to get tho whatsoever. I'm limiting myself to 5 and i'm eyeing like more than half of them lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone who has some recommendations, must haves? I did read that the quality of the Butter London nail polishes differ alot from shade to shade, dunno if this is really true? TIA


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

victoriana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  . buickmackane recommended it to me and i love it.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> victoriana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the tip, it's indeed a stunning shade, love teals! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Added that one to my list, 4 to go now lol. I saw you also bought The Black Knight, how are you liking that one?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 15, 2012)

i havent worn it yet. i also got luvely jubbly? but i need more hands.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 15, 2012)

I want BL Knackered, slapper, jack the lad, fairy lights, bluey, and I think that's it ( for now!! lol) I probably will only get Knackered and jack the lad tho ( if I'm lucky!) I am going to be broke status my stupid work always closes for the holidays so I won't be back to normal until the middle of January ;(


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> victoriana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yep. victoriana is how it all began for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	2. dosh
  	3. wallis
  	4. lady muck
  	5. henley regatta

  	i can't say anything about my new haul because i haven't tried them yet. re: quality - i haven't had any problems so far. which shades did you hear as not being of high quality? maybe i just got the good ones. hehe.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 16, 2012)

Got my NARS superstar ( but not my free sample it was supposed to come with! wtf?!)  it's son pretty but I wanted to trying I'm the limelight before the Nordstrom trend show tommorow. it is a bit fussy but I love the color!  I had to take my time and clean up as I went but the extra work is worth it to me. I think pastel polishes require a big more work I. general (which is why I used to stay away from them lol) I will be changing my np in a day or two, I will probably use. Superstar  before I switch to all my red, green, gold and silvers in December! I'll saved frosty blues until January


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 16, 2012)

I am so bad ;( I just bout more np! lol I got color club glitter wonderland and Sally Hansen in rock star pink( i heard it was a good dupe for lovely jubbly)and some cool teal snowflake bling nail appliqués. at least I got all 3 for less than 1 bottle of lovely jubbly!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 16, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yes some want to see whats inside of the box and seal it themselves, where as others want it sealed already.  the world is not enough


  	That's nuts.. I usually print my labels at work or home and drop it in the night box after hours or give it to the mail lady. The people that work at the counter are so strict and they always have their own rules.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to Butter London's website for the first time. Big mistake. I cannot get sucked into another brand. I just can't. Nope. Won't do it. At least not yet.


	They have 30% off during friends & family and I usually get nordstrom to price match so that I get free shipping. And Ulta usually has BOGO's it's an awesome brand to get sucked into!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> 20 minutes? Girl you're crazy! lol I wait a couple of minutes in between coats. I noticed opi or zoya quick dry drops on top of seche vite works wonders! I never get those dreaded sheet marks anymore.
> Looove Fishwife!  I bought Trustfarian but now you have me wanting Fishwife.
> That's nuts.. I usually print my labels at work or home and drop it in the night box after hours or give it to the mail lady. The people that work at the counter are so strict and they always have their own rules.


  	     now i want trusrafarian. and also those drops that you mention. all i use is seche vite.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

i got nars supertar but im not liking it that much. on me its way darker than in the bottle or online swacthes. it looks like a dark forest green polish. not teal at all.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 17, 2012)

ya it looks just like Khloe had a lil lam lam! I read that superstar  didn't look as dark but to me it does! not sure if ill keep it or not....,


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

same here


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nars Superstar is a deep teal, maybe it's prettier on the toes ? I love wearing a nail polish on my toes, that's why. I sometimes wear a polish on my hands ( today Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream ) but most of the time I really prefer wearing a polish on my toes and I think Superstar is a great colour but not so easy to wear I agree.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 17, 2012)

and mine was supposed to come with a nars facial sample but it didn't :/


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Some of my all time favorites are Toff, The black knight, All hail the queen, Slapper and Trout Pout.


  	Thanks for the tips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really liking The Black Knight and especially All Hail The Queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still a bit sad tho not being able to get Fishwife lol. I hope Butter London will make it available in the EU in the future  I see Two Fingered Salute is also not an US exclusive shade anymore so *fingers crossed*.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 17, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Liz2012* 


		Thanks for the recommendations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lady Muck & Wallis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shades i read about being not that good were Branwen's Feather, Bluey, No More Waity Katie, Knackered and a few others i can't remember the names of right now.

  	Of the polishes you mention I have just No More Waity, Katie. I have to agree it's not BL at their best. It's a bit sheer so it needs 3 coats for opacity, and even then you might see a bit of VNL (I don't, but that's because I like to keep my nails fairly short so there isn't much of a nail line to speak of). It's been a long time since I wore it so I can't remember if I experienced any application problems but I do remember feeling a bit underwhelmed by it. In theory it should be a very interesting polish, in reality its just OK.

  	Oh, another one I love is Tart with a Heart. It's Black Knight's pale pink sister (well, they were both released as part of last year's holiday collex). I never wore it on its own, but it's a great layering polish that works well with both dark and light bases (I love it over Playa del Platinum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Of the polishes you mention I have just No More Waity, Katie. I have to agree it's not BL at their best. It's a bit sheer so it needs 3 coats for opacity, and even then you might see a bit of VNL (I don't, but that's because I like to keep my nails fairly short so there isn't much of a nail line to speak of). It's been a long time since I wore it so I can't remember if I experienced any application problems but I do remember feeling a bit underwhelmed by it. In theory it should be a very interesting polish, in reality its just OK.
> 
> Oh, another one I love is Tart with a Heart. It's Black Knight's pale pink sister (well, they were both released as part of last year's holiday collex). I never wore it on its own, but it's a great layering polish that works well with both dark and light bases (I love it over Playa del Platinum
> 
> ...


  	Exactly the problem i've read different people mentioning: some BL polishes being way too sheer. Apparently it's even impossible to wear Knackered on its own, layered over a dark base it's stunning tho.

  	Just googled Tart With A Heart and i saw a blogger who layered it over The Black Knight and OMG .. galaxy nails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're both on my to-get-list for sure now!


----------



## tats (Nov 17, 2012)

I was looking for a good teal nail polish, and thanks guys for all recommendations. I went with dior nirvana in the end. I nearly bought illamasqua muse and had my eye on nars superstar. I still like those colours, not sure if I need that many teals, but I do want to try nars nail polishes.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Nov 17, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> and yes butter london is just as addicting as all the rest lol I got my first one in June and now have over 10!


  	Naughtyp, this is completely off topic, but your lipstick in your avatar is absolutely beautiful.  What brand/color is that? Sorry if you've already answered this somewhere.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

liz2012 i almost get wallis, which is on my list, on thursday but i was a good girl and left the store only with the nars polish. im def gonna get it in dec.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you  it's violetta with illamasqua boost. lipgloss


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

tats said:


> I was looking for a good teal nail polish, and thanks guys for all recommendations. I went with dior nirvana in the end. I nearly bought illamasqua muse and had my eye on nars superstar. I still like those colours, not sure if I need that many teals, but I do want to try nars nail polishes.


  	       Nice, i dont have dior polishes but that one looks pretty in the online swatches. the nirvana and muse ones look teal to me  like dark teal. the nars one is way to dark. it looks crazy green dark in person.  it has no blue in it.  so im glad you went with nirvana. i luv the name too.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> liz2012 i almost get wallis, which is on my list, on thursday but i was a good girl and left the store only with the nars polish. im def gonna get it in dec.


  	I'm definitely getting it with my upcoming order. It's such a stunning shade and don't have anything remotely similar in my stash, so how can i say no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think my first order will be Victoriana, Wallis, All Hail The Queen, The Black Knight, and Tart With A Heart.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 17, 2012)

tats said:


> I was looking for a good teal nail polish, and thanks guys for all recommendations. I went with dior nirvana in the end. I nearly bought illamasqua muse and had my eye on nars superstar. I still like those colours, not sure if I need that many teals, but I do want to try nars nail polishes.


  	Nars nail polishes are great. If you don't want a deep teal you have the Thakoon collection which is beautiful or some regular ones such as Trouville, a very soft rose or back to the Andy Warhol coll. an amazing violet called " New York Dolls ". They are long wearing, not agressive for the nails at all, vibrant colours. Everyone says it has been reformulated, yes that may be ( I don't know but yes it's probable ), anyway the new formula is good ( I have 4 Thakoon and 2 Andy Warhol + Trouville and other ancient ones such as China Town or Dovima ).
  	On my toes around 7 days with no chipping, on my hands typically 2/3 days but I keep cleaning my apartment because I am allergic to cats and I have a cat !
  	I really think Nars is superior to Chanel formula but it still depends on the shade. It's similar to Essie or OPI, maybe less long wearing than the Essie ones which wear very long, it's far better than Estee Lauder or Dior ( regular not the Grand Bal ones which are amazing ) in my own experience of course.
  	Hope this was helpful.


----------



## tats (Nov 17, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars nail polishes are great. If you don't want a deep teal you have the Thakoon collection which is beautiful or some regular ones such as Trouville, a very soft rose or back to the Andy Warhol coll. an amazing violet called " New York Dolls ". They are long wearing, not agressive for the nails at all, vibrant colours. Everyone says it has been reformulated, yes that may be ( I don't know but yes it's probable ), anyway the new formula is good ( I have 4 Thakoon and 2 Andy Warhol + Trouville and other ancient ones such as China Town or Dovima ).
> On my toes around 7 days with no chipping, on my hands typically 2/3 days but I keep cleaning my apartment because I am allergic to cats and I have a cat !
> I really think Nars is superior to Chanel formula but it still depends on the shade. It's similar to Essie or OPI, maybe less long wearing than the Essie ones which wear very long, it's far better than Estee Lauder or Dior ( regular not the Grand Bal ones which are amazing ) in my own experience of course.
> Hope this was helpful.


	Thanks for the review.. I actually quite like deep teal so I might get Superstar) I'm quite picky with the colours I choose, I don't like very bright colours, I like them only for summer  and on some occasions. Normally I prefer something muted and interesting. Right now I've got my eye on Manosque from Nars..


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes Manosque is a very soft lavender shade. I don't have it but it's available on Nars website ( not at Sephora ).

  	For the ladies who wanted to get the Dior trio Lime/Pastèque/Mango, it is available on Dior.com
  	But it seems it is not available everywhere ! Sorry if I made a mistake, I really thought this collection would be at Sephora !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/makeup/nails/nail_lacquers/lnaillacquers.html


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

noo. why did i click that link!?? i didnt know dior polishes were $23. way more cheaper than chanel ones. i want some now.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 17, 2012)

dominique which are your dior favorites??


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> silvers in December! I'll saved frosty blues until January


	Hey, you're right. I didn't get my free sample either and it's on my invoice. I'm calling Nordstrom tomorrow. I haven't swatched Superstar yet, but I will tomorrow after I remove Malice.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> 20 minutes? Girl you're crazy! lol I wait a couple of minutes in between coats. I noticed opi or zoya quick dry drops on top of seche vite works wonders! I never get those dreaded sheet marks anymore.


	Lol, yeah I need to abandon my antiquated nail polishing habits. I'm going to try all of the new tips I've learned when I do my next mani/pedi. I'm excited because that means I'll probably do my nails more often and more consistently. I need to look into the quick dry drops that you mentioned, too. Never heard of them before.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sheet marks!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> They have 30% off during friends & family and I usually get nordstrom to price match so that I get free shipping. And Ulta usually has BOGO's it's an awesome brand to get sucked into!


	Hold the phone! Nordstrom does price matching? Do tell.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> noo. why did i click that link!?? i didnt know dior polishes were $23. way more cheaper than chanel ones. i want some now.


	Chanel polishes aren't too much more expensive. They're $26.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 17, 2012)

I now have Butter London polishes sitting in carts from two different stores.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Depends on the polish, but I usually start painting the second coat on my first hand 1-2 minutes after I'm finished with the first coat second hand.so I guess that makes about 3-4 minutes drying time in between coats. The same applies to the waiting time between the final coat of polish and the top coat. Some polishes need more time though, or they drag. Zoya Faye, OPI The One That Got Away, Orly Space Cadet immediately come to mind. I think I learnt to use a light hand over the years because I no longer experience much dragging even when I don't wait long between coats. Could it also be that you're working with thick coats? I find that I finish my manicure a lot quicker when I use thin coats, even though this means that I actually do more coats. It really helps me cut down on the waiting time.
> 
> I've never used Seche. My old favourite was Nubar Diamont until they messed with the formula (they're back to the original formula now, I think). I used Poshe for several years. The only problem I had with Poshe is that some polishes didn't agree with it and they shrank (my Orlys and Zoyas in particular weren't too keen). I'm now using A-England's The Shield and it's great! Its not as thick as Poshe or Diamont, which makes it easier to apply. Far less shrinkage and dries in a heartbeat. Cult Nails' Wicked Fast is also very very good. I bought Sally Hansen Insta Dri last week because there was a BOGOF offer (how could I not? lol) Can't wait to give it a go.


  	I change my polish pretty frequently, but I'm terribly impatient. I first prep my clean, dry nails with alcohol before applying polish; then a base coat, two coats of polish and then Sally Hansen Insta Dry.  I don't wait between coats, other than from one hand to the other.  I force myself to wait at least 15 minutes after the Insta Dry, and for me this is a no-fail approach.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> dominique which are your dior favorites??


  	Actually I only have 3 !

  	Saint-Tropez
  	Diva
  	Marilyn
  	both from Grand Bal.

  	I much prefer the Chanel ones, the Nars and the OPI or Essie polishes, Zoya, Deborah Lippmann or even China Glaze.

  	Here in France you find the Dior fans and the Chanel fans, well I don't know who is right !

  	The Dior Crème Abricot is really the best ever for cuticules and nails, I strongly advise it to have a perfect manicure ( 21 € here ), and the Chanel nail polish remover is really very soft but also very expensive ( 16 € the small bottle ) I recommand it if nails are temporarily fragile ( just from time to time in fact ) and if you wear regular polishes ( no glitters it would not work, too soft a formula ).
  	Back to Dior polishes, they have a large brush normally ( the Grand Bal have a small one ! ), and they smell quite bad and the formula is good on the whole, probably more irritating than the Chanel or Nars formulas both soft.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 18, 2012)

cartoonchick I wonder if maybe they are coming separately ? I didn't get any samples that I had on my invoice , Nordstroms has always sent me my samples, even when the order was cancelled..  my sephora box didn't have any of my samples either!! >:/ my chanel box did tho, I got a cute little black chanel bag with an eye cream nd a mini Lipstick its so cute!  I got to try the ciate cavier nails at the Nordstroms trend show yesterday, all the beads came right off but I kinda like how it liked after lol it's looks like sprinkles, so I might get a set anyways lol I'm going to try out my nars today as well, see how I like it and the. I'll  be back to report afterwards!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Hold the phone! Nordstrom does price matching? Do tell.


  	YEP! They will price match any site and give you free shipping as long as the sale is advertised on the companies website. I usually start a chat and they'll give me their ext # to call and finish the order over the phone.


----------



## tats (Nov 18, 2012)

i just got Nars manosque, a bit annoyed about being shafted on shipping, other than that I'm looking forward to trying it..))


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> YEP! They will price match any site and give you free shipping as long as the sale is advertised on the companies website. I usually start a chat and they'll give me their ext # to call and finish the order over the phone.


  	The seas have parted. You have no idea what you've just done. Thanks so much for this info. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The only downside is that I wont be able to use something like Ebates to get cash back since I have to finish the order over the phone. But I'll just do the math to see which one is the better deal.

  	Hmm, YSL is having a 20% off Friends & Family sale right now...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm going to try out my nars today as well, see how I like it and the. I'll be back to report afterwards!


	I'm not sure. I'm more inclined to think they just forgot. I did get my regular samples, though.

  	EDIT: I did a live chat and was told the gift sold out. But I politely complained about it, and the SA said that he will contact a store and have a sample shipped out to me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

tats said:


> i just got Nars manosque, a bit annoyed about being shafted on shipping, other than that I'm looking forward to trying it..))


  	I hope everything will be ok. I really think Nars polishes are worth the price ( they don't get thick overtime in my own experience, if stored away from light as I always do ). Here in France, few women love Nars polishes, they often prefer Dior/Chanel, and more than this we have Kiko a very good budget brand from Italy, nail polishes are 4, 90 € ( Dashing Holidays 2012 ) and some are cheaper around 3 €, they have a solid reputation like their beautiful eye quads.
  	Dior + Chanel + Yves Saint-Laurent ( very very good indeed ) + Lancôme are very popular here, OPI too with their large " culture of colour " as their ad says !


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I change my polish pretty frequently, but I'm terribly impatient. I first prep my clean, dry nails with alcohol before applying polish; then a base coat, two coats of polish and then Sally Hansen Insta Dry.  I don't wait between coats, other than from one hand to the other.  I force myself to wait at least 15 minutes after the Insta Dry, and for me this is a no-fail approach.


	So when you change polishes, you're not doing a full on manicure, correct? You're just changing the polish color. So how often do you give yourself a manicure?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 18, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Actually I only have 3 !
> 
> Saint-Tropez
> Diva
> ...


  	        ohh thanks ill give a look at the cuticle cream. the vintage bottles look really cute.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 18, 2012)

hmm... I'm going to give them a call then and explain to them that's why I ordered the np! otherwise I could have got it in the store! ;/


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> well  the ones i wanted, the blue ones are like $30 so i thought they had increased the price to $30 for all of them.


  	What blue shades do you want?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> hmm... I'm going to give them a call then and explain to them that's why I ordered the np! otherwise I could have got it in the store! ;/


	That's exactly what I said to them.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> What blue shades do you want?


  	the one that were in a set. the jeans? les blues?? something like that. ill check in a moment. my internet is really bad right now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes the Jeans, 3 beautiful blue polishes.  Since they have been duped by " le club des créateurs de beauté " but honestly the Chanel trio is much prettier.

  	I found this on the Internet, THE perfect manicure.....

http://www.bellasugar.com/How-Manicure-Home-Chanel-Nail-Polish-Expert-2010-10-02-080000-11306810

  	Source : BellaSugar


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

http://karlasugar.net/2011/09/guest-swatcher-les-jeans-de-chanel/

  	SOURCE : karla sugar

  	I have the 3, they were supposed to be exclusive to Cambon and Montaigne but finally 6 months later ( of course and not before ) they came here. Pretty 3 blue shades very wearable to my opinion ( the beautiful Essie one " Butler please " or the gorgeous YSL " Bleu Majorelle " are not so easy to wear as the 3 Chanel Jeans ).


----------



## tats (Nov 18, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> I hope everything will be ok. I really think Nars polishes are worth the price ( they don't get thick overtime in my own experience, if stored away from light as I always do ). Here in France, few women love Nars polishes, they often prefer Dior/Chanel, and more than this we have Kiko a very good budget brand from Italy, nail polishes are 4, 90 € ( Dashing Holidays 2012 ) and some are cheaper around 3 €, they have a solid reputation like their beautiful eye quads.
> Dior + Chanel + Yves Saint-Laurent ( very very good indeed ) + Lancôme are very popular here, OPI too with their large " culture of colour " as their ad says !


	I'm not the biggest nail polish fan, I only have a few but I think this is due to the fact that I used to buy cheap ones and they only last a day (I cleared my collection and chucked all of them away..) So now I'm investing more in the colours I like..) I think Essie nail polishes are good value if you can get them cheap enough..)) I quite like Essie and their colour selection is great. Dior is good, but I would pay that much only because of a colour like with Nirvana. I'm pretty sure I will like Nars, I'm not fussy, the main thing for me if they last a few days at least...)) I wish NARS had a wider colour selection..)) I've never heard of Kiko, but I'll check it out. Have you tried Illamasqua polishes?? A lot of people seem to like them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 18, 2012)

I got the blue chanel sky Line its so pretty and I paid no tax and no shipping plus got the freebies! that made the prife increase worth it to me lol just how that any future ones are regularly priced  just got off with Nordstroms, they said my samples and my gift were sent in a separate box, supposed to arrive tommorow. so lets see lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nars polishes wear quite long, but on the hands chipping is inevitable I think whatever the brand. Maybe Zoya or Deborah Lippmann ? I have Mermaid's Dream, across the Universe and Ray of light from DL so the texture is very good esp. for the the 1st and 2nd ones. Zoya is really great, but micro chipping is possible too.
  	I haven't tried Illamasqua yet, I love their packagings but I initially would like 2 blushes and no nail polish yet. Their nail polishes look great, I'll try the brand as soon as my wallet is ok for that !
  	Kiko is clearly an European brand, their quads are great and not expensive at all, their nail polish set costs around 19 € ( 8 nail polishes ) so I guess it's worth the price ! They have regular polishes and holographic ones, but every nail polish addict says it's not so good as the holographic Fnug ones http://www.fnugshop.com/shop/frontpage.html I don't have any Fnug polish but I guess it's good !
  	I really recommand Nars because it's classy, long-wearing, not irritating and good rated on pro blogs ( US blogs mainly ). Their colour range is not a huge one but each shade matchs a collection, that's why. I am not fussy either I love many brands, Zoya among them, it applies so easily and wears long, easy to remove too.
  	Have you watched the video I posted ? It's really about the perfect manicure and Chanel expert explains how to obtain it !


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> just got off with Nordstroms, they said my samples and my gift were sent in a separate box, supposed to arrive tommorow. so lets see lol


	It seems like you still may get the gift then. That's good.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes the Jeans, 3 beautiful blue polishes.  Since they have been duped by " le club des créateurs de beauté " but honestly the Chanel trio is much prettier.
> 
> I found this on the Internet, THE perfect manicure.....
> 
> ...


  	Les Jeans de Chanel was the FNO collection for 2011. They were priced higher than the regular polishes and are limited edition.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 18, 2012)

I didn't get around to my nails today, but I did swatch NARS Superstar. I agree with it being a dark teal color. I do recall previously swatching it at Sephora, but thought it looked darker because of the store's lighting. Now I see the shade is just naturally dark. I still like the color and will keep it, but I'm no longer in the mood to wear it. I already wore dark nails with Malice. I want to wear a lighter color now. I'm thinking maybe either Chanel Delight or Peridot.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope so! but I think she might have been just saying that since she could see my samples package and assumed its in there.... I'll find out when the box arrives.... it is seriously ridiculous how huge the boxes are from Nordstroms ! for some samples or 1 bottle of nail polish lol!  I just put on Superstar and I compared it to Nopi Khloe had a little lam lam and they are almost exactly the same! superstar is thicker and appears darker with one coat, I think I might exchange it! ;( KHALL is already dark enough that I don't wear that much, I don't Like np that looks black.... or maybe I do since I have a few lol I just don't wear it often enough to have two bottles


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 18, 2012)

your right It seems lighter under bright light Which is why I guess I liked it to much in swatches (flash) I still like it tho so I'm going to keep it too and have a bu of the color lol switch off between the two... what to use next? hmmm lol one think green


----------



## tats (Nov 19, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Nars polishes wear quite long, but on the hands chipping is inevitable I think whatever the brand. Maybe Zoya or Deborah Lippmann ? I have Mermaid's Dream, across the Universe and Ray of light from DL so the texture is very good esp. for the the 1st and 2nd ones. Zoya is really great, but micro chipping is possible too.
> I haven't tried Illamasqua yet, I love their packagings but I initially would like 2 blushes and no nail polish yet. Their nail polishes look great, I'll try the brand as soon as my wallet is ok for that !
> Kiko is clearly an European brand, their quads are great and not expensive at all, their nail polish set costs around 19 € ( 8 nail polishes ) so I guess it's worth the price ! They have regular polishes and holographic ones, but every nail polish addict says it's not so good as the holographic Fnug ones http://www.fnugshop.com/shop/frontpage.html I don't have any Fnug polish but I guess it's good !
> I really recommand Nars because it's classy, long-wearing, not irritating and good rated on pro blogs ( US blogs mainly ). Their colour range is not a huge one but each shade matchs a collection, that's why. I am not fussy either I love many brands, Zoya among them, it applies so easily and wears long, easy to remove too.
> Have you watched the video I posted ? It's really about the perfect manicure and Chanel expert explains how to obtain it !


	No I haven't watched the video yet since I'm using internet from my phone I can't use a lot of data.. I'll save and watch it when I get a broadband internet..) I will have a look at Zoya polishes, they seem good, thanks for the advice.
  	So far, I think I have bought colours I need, so lets' hope I won't be tempted with anything else.. I went a bit nail polish crazy this month, since I hardly ever buy them.

  	Besides NARS, I've also bought couple nail polishes from Ciate, I'm not sure how good these nail paint are but I loved those colours..

	No I haven't watched the video yet since I'm using internet from my phone I can't use a lot of data.. I'll save and watch it when I get a broadband internet..) I will have a look at Zoya polishes, they seem good, thanks for the advice.
  	So far, I think I have bought colours I need, so lets' hope I won't be tempted with anything else.. I went a bit nail polish crazy this month, since I hardly ever buy them.

  	Besides NARS, I've also bought couple nail polishes from Ciate, I'm not sure how good these nail paint are but I loved those colours.. and packaging is so adorable!!





  	Aren't they pretty? These are the colours I bought.. Mines a mocha and cookies and cream..))


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Ciate is very trendy in France, mostly for their Velvet or Caviar manicures ( never tried myself I must say eu I don't intend to try, it seems quite difficult ! ), yes those 2 colours are pretty, wearable and classy ! The packaging is cute too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 19, 2012)

I love Ciate's packaging but I never tried any of their polishes because only a few of their colours appeal to me but I already have dupes for them.

  	As for the Caviar sets, you can get the same effect at a fraction of the price with little beads you can get from any craft store. I'm not sure if their Velvet sets are as easy to dupe though. You can get flocking fibres from craft stores, but they may not be as fine as the stuff in Ciate sets.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 19, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *tats* 


		 			I will have a look at Zoya polishes, they seem good, thanks for the advice.



  	Big thumbs up for Zoya! They have a great range of colours and finishes and I haven't experienced any serious application issue with their polishes (at least not with the ones released in the last 2 or so years. The older ones, such as Irene, tend to be too sheer for my liking. The Zoya brush is also much smaller than OPI's pro-wide brush, which is a godsend if you have small nail beds.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 19, 2012)

kimibos said:


> the one that were in a set. the jeans? les blues?? something like that. ill check in a moment. my internet is really bad right now.


	Les Jeans.. they were $30 because they came out for FNO last year they always raise the prices on them  I bought all three but Blue Boy is my fave out of the bunch.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 19, 2012)

tats said:


> No I haven't watched the video yet since I'm using internet from my phone I can't use a lot of data.. I'll save and watch it when I get a broadband internet..) I will have a look at Zoya polishes, they seem good, thanks for the advice. 		 			So far, I think I have bought colours I need, so lets' hope I won't be tempted with anything else.. I went a bit nail polish crazy this month, since I hardly ever buy them.
> 
> Besides NARS, I've also bought couple nail polishes from Ciate, I'm not sure how good these nail paint are but I loved those colours.. and packaging is so adorable!!
> 
> ...


	The Ciate bottles are so cute.. I just love that little bow. I want the Mini mani month set from sephora but It's out of stock


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, the agony! Butter London has released yet another US exclusive: http://www.goop.com/shop/butter-london-bespoke-nail-lacquer-set.html

  	I don't care about the other two, but Hampstead Heath is beautiful!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The seas have parted. You have no idea what you've just done. Thanks so much for this info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Good news! I just did a price match via chat with them for YSL items and they let me place the order online to take advantage of ebates. I gave her the order number via chat and she manually went in and did the price adjustment.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 19, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Good news! I just did a price match via chat with them for YSL items and they let me place the order online to take advantage of ebates. I gave her the order number via chat and she manually went in and did the price adjustment.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes Kiko is a very good brand, very affordable indeed. Some products are high end ones ( eyeshadows for example ), a new boutique opens in a week or so I am very very happy about that ! A big haul ? Well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I very often go high end for makeup with the exception of Kiko, a budget brand providing middle end to high end quality. Their Holiday palette is to die for, many say it's expensive ( 35 € or so ), yes it's true but other items are not so pricey, their pretty glitter nail polishes are not !


----------



## tats (Nov 19, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Kiko is a very good brand, very affordable indeed. Some products are high end ones ( eyeshadows for example ), a new boutique opens in a week or so I am very very happy about that ! A big haul ? Well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I've just looked on their website and WOW I want so much stuff from them already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	why did you introduce me to it lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 19, 2012)

I just went to ulta to see if they had the new china glaze circus np but they didn't ;( I settled for a holiday  gift pack lol. I got glitter all the way, winter holly, red satin and merry berry


----------



## tats (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, I bought couple of their nail polishes and water eyeshadows, I think, thats how they are called..)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I\m super excited..
  	Can't really spend anymore, need to do christmas shopping ehh
  	Otherwise I would have bought a lot more than that.. oh I will be back with my next paypack..


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

My fellow nail polish loving Spectrettes, feast your eyes on this: http://skromni-beauty.livejournal.com/284316.html

  	I'd happily sacrifice half my nail polish collection for a bottle of this gorgeousness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	Or maybe not half. One tenth, maybe?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

I went to Ulta last night and picked up Butter London Victoriana. I wanted to try one bottle first to make sure I like the formula. I'm hooked! The color is so pretty and I didn't have any issues with the polish. I used a $3.50 off $10 coupon, so that made it the equivalent of 25% off. I'm going back today to get another one.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> My fellow nail polish loving Spectrettes, feast your eyes on this: http://skromni-beauty.livejournal.com/284316.html
> 
> I'd happily sacrifice half my nail polish collection for a bottle of this gorgeousness
> 
> ...


	I just bought this yesterday! It'll be my first Deborah Lippman polish. I plan on putting it over a black NP cause I can't deal with three coats of glitter


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

i dont have any deborah lippmann polishes. i was going to order ray of light, and the snow white duo? from beauty.com but ill wait for them to have cleopatra to just buy them all at once and use the $10 off coupon.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to Ulta last night and picked up Butter London Victoriana. I wanted to try one bottle first to make sure I like the formula. I'm hooked! The color is so pretty and I didn't have any issues with the polish. I used a $3.50 off $10 coupon, so that made it the equivalent of 25% off. I'm going back today to get another one.


 *      buickmackane* got us hooked into butter london, especially Victoriana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I just bought this yesterday! It'll be my first Deborah Lippman polish. I plan on putting it over a black NP cause I can't deal with three coats of glitter


  	I have several Lippmann glitters and they all do just fine with 2 coats. Layering it over a black creme would definitely help with the removal though. I personally like to wear my glitters on their own because I feel I lose some of the depth when I apply a single coat over an opaque colour.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> *      buickmackane* got us hooked into butter london, especially Victoriana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Guilty as charged!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to Ulta last night and picked up Butter London Victoriana. I wanted to try one bottle first to make sure I like the formula. I'm hooked! The color is so pretty and I didn't have any issues with the polish. I used a $3.50 off $10 coupon, so that made it the equivalent of 25% off. I'm going back today to get another one.


  	So glad you like Victoriana. It really is a unique colour!

  	What's next on your BL list?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

Um... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Trustafarian
  	Bossy Boots
  	Toff
  	Knackered
  	Trout Pout
  	Macbeth
  	Slapper
  	Thames
  	Fishwife
  	Jaffa

  	These are all sitting in my from cart from two different stores. I'm going to get one of these from Ulta tonight. I can only use their coupon once per visit.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Um...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    nordstrom is going to have a buy 2 get 1 free. im definitely getting more butter london!!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

NORDSTROM
 Purchase two nail colors from Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK or Nordstrom Nail Color and receive a third polish (of equal or lesser value) from the same brand FREE.  11/23 while supplies last.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't own any Deborah Lippman nail polishes, but I know Revlon has made near-exact, if not exact, dupes of at least 3 of them.

  	Revlon 430 Whimsical = Glitter in the Air
  	Revlon 761 Scandalous = Bad Romance
  	Revlon 261 Sparkling = Some Enchanted Evening

  	I have the Revlon polishes. I didn't know they were dupes of other polishes when I bought them. I just thought they were pretty.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> NORDSTROM
> Purchase two nail colors from Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK or Nordstrom Nail Color and receive a third polish (of equal or lesser value) from the same brand FREE.  11/23 while supplies last.


  	Eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I'll start looking for a job in the States. It's nail polish paradise!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> NORDSTROM
> Purchase two nail colors from Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK or Nordstrom Nail Color and receive a third polish (of equal or lesser value) from the same brand FREE.  11/23 while supplies last.


	I'm going to have to plan this out.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

i got my list. in case i can only get 3 per order i made 2 small lists so i can place 2 orders. after all nordstrom has free shipping.  the first list is a must-buy list! 

  	wallis 
  	all hail the queen
  	two fingered salute

  	trustafarian
  	knackered*
  	come to bed red.

  	*i still cant decide between, thames, and knackered.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i got my list. in case i can only get 3 per order i made 2 small lists so i can place 2 orders. after all nordstrom has free shipping.  the first list is a must-buy list!
> 
> wallis
> all hail the queen
> ...


  	get Dosh! 

  	Thames - too dupable
  	Knackered - too sheer


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> get Dosh!
> 
> Thames - too dupable
> Knackered - too sheer


  	    will do. i cant go wrong with your picks!! after that noo more polish hahaha


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 20, 2012)

Have you guys seen the Spring Dior collection? I'm getting them all since I hoard every Dior polish I see lol


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

^^ the nail glow looks interesting but it may just be like the orly french manicure tints. and rosy bow looks pretty.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 20, 2012)

I need those nail polishes ! Very pretty ( it's the only thing I intend to buy from this Spring collection ).
  	Nail glow what is it actually ? Do you know ? Anyway I need it too ! lol


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 20, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> I need those nail polishes ! Very pretty ( it's the only thing I intend to buy from this Spring collection ).
> Nail glow what is it actually ? Do you know ? Anyway I need it too ! lol


	lol it looks like a very sheer pink color I'll pass on that since you could probably find it from another brand for a lot less money! I wonder if it's meant to be worn alone or over polish like rock coat?


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Lippmann polishes are great! Quite pricey, but most of them are unique enough to justify the price. I haven't got Ray of Light but it's on my wishlist.
> 
> *Check out Mermaid's Dream if it's still in stock
> 
> ...


  	I just love this polish .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only one i own from Deborah Lippmann, not that cheap indeed, but Mermaid's Dream is totally worth the money (at least to me ).


  	Received my China Glaze Holiday Joy nail polishes yesterday btw, like them alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will do my nails tomorrow with Winter Holly.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Um...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's a very nice list CartoonChic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know which one you ended up choosing


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I just love this polish ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I should receive mine by the end of the week. My regular ChG ebay seller had the Cirque du Soleil stuff in already, so I bought few of those too. And a pink glitter from the Breast Cancer Awareness collection. 

  	Enjoy your new polishes!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> will do. i cant go wrong with your picks!! after that noo more polish hahaha


  	Good call. At least you can have someone to blame if you hate the colour. lol.

  	Seriously though, Dosh is great. How could it be otherwise? It's a gorgeous lime/apple green (think pickled Granny Smith apples, if ever there was such a thing) and it's the same finish as Victoriana! Double WIN!!!


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I should receive mine by the end of the week. My regular ChG ebay seller had the Cirque du Soleil stuff in already, so I bought few of those too. And a pink glitter from the Breast Cancer Awareness collection.
> 
> Enjoy your new polishes!


  	Thank you, i certainly will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And please do share how you are liking the Cirque du Soleil polishes once you get them, i'm eyeing a few of those as well


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I should receive mine by the end of the week. My regular ChG ebay seller had the Cirque du Soleil stuff in already, so I bought few of those too. And a pink glitter from the Breast Cancer Awareness collection.
> 
> Enjoy your new polishes!


  	      did you get the trapeze one? tell us your list!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> did you get the trapeze one? tell us your list!


  	I behaved myself and got just 7:
  	- Worlds away (CDS)
  	- It's a trapeze (CDS)
  	- Water you waiting for (CDS)
  	- Glitter all the way (HJ)
  	- Angel wings (HJ)
  	- Winter holly (HJ)
  	- United in purpose (BCA)

  	I think I'm done with all three collections (or so I keep saying to myself. Hehe).

  	Did you order any Lippmanns from the Nordies offer btw?


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 20, 2012)

today I got BL  Slapper and Knackered... I kno they are on sale Friday but I wasn't sure if it was going to be online or in store only cuz I'm not going to VF mall on Black Friday! I am going to a smaller mall at midnight for the Macy's release of taste temptations tho! lol but the Nordstroms had very little BL stock left so I bit the bullet and picked them both up  I never returned Black Knight, I'll keep it as a bu for everything that glitters. I really need to double check my stash before buying anymore np! lol I have so many that are so similiar! I saw on a blog that the euro opi collection is releasing g a mini's set wih the colors I want so I kno I am going to get that instead of any full sized bottles. I hope they make a mini set for the Mariah collection too! still undecided about the grey Friday np. anyone else considering it?  just waiting for the cirque collection to hit the stores I want the white glittery one the metallic green one and the bright pink one.  so tempted to go look tommorow but I need to save my $$$$ for Disneyland next week! it's soo hard ;(  I can't keep this up for much longer I'm afraid.....


----------



## kimibos (Nov 21, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Will do
> 
> I behaved myself and got just 7:
> - Worlds away (CDS)
> ...


  	     nice choices. i still have to get mine from the cirque soleil.  and  i didnt think about deborah i only thought about butter london. now i dont know. i may get 3 BL and 3DL or my original 6BL idk now


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 21, 2012)

kimibos said:


> a  mini set for the mariah collection would be awesome. i want to try the new texture of those. noo more polish till you go to disneyland girl!!
> 
> nice choices. i still have to get mine from the cirque soleil.  and  i didnt think about deborah i only thought about butter london. now i dont know. i may get 3 BL and 3DL or my original 6BL idk now


  	what's wrong with 6BL + 3DL?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 21, 2012)

hahahha you are evil!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 21, 2012)

lol I went to Sally's but nothing new! it's a sign lol I'll have to wait untill I get back from my trip!


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 21, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> lol it looks like a very sheer pink color I'll pass on that since you could probably find it from another brand for a lot less money! I wonder if it's meant to be worn alone or over polish like rock coat?


  	Thanks !
  	I see, maybe I'll pass on this too but I want to see it in person first. I have no idea if it's some kind of a rock coat, it looks different I think


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 21, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> lol I went to Sally's but nothing new! it's a sign lol I'll have to wait untill I get back from my trip!


	Have fun!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 21, 2012)

so are you girls doing your nails for thanksgiving?? what polish are you gonna wear??


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 21, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so are you girls doing your nails for thanksgiving?? what polish are you gonna wear??


	I was just about to change mine but I can't decide what color to put on =/ I'm currently wearing Casino Royale from the Skyfall collection.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 22, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so are you girls doing your nails for thanksgiving?? what polish are you gonna wear??


  	No thanksgiving here but i just did my nails as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was gonna wear Winter Holly from China Glaze but ended up with Where's My Chauffeur from Essie instead. I really like it!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 22, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> No thanksgiving here but i just did my nails as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That is such a gorgeous shade! I'll probably need to pick it up at some point.

  	My ChG haul still hasn't arrived. Booo!


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 22, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> That is such a gorgeous shade! I'll probably need to pick it up at some point.
> 
> My ChG haul still hasn't arrived. Booo!


  	You sure do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (My turn to enable now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). And if you haven't checked out "Butler Please" (same collection), please do. It's super gorgeous as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have it yet but i will go back for that one most likely tomorrow. And i hope you'll receive your China Glaze polishes really soon, how long does it usually take?


  	Ps.: I think they're both awesome for layering "The Man With The Golden Gun" over it, so bonus


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> That's a very nice list CartoonChic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I didn't get anything. Apparently, I got lucky when the SA applied my coupon. Butter London is considered a "prestige brand" at Ulta, and normal coupons like the one I had are technically excluded. I'm just going to wait for the Nordstrom Black Friday deal. I do plan to pick up more BL at Ulta when they have a sale or when I get the special coupons that can be applied.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so are you girls doing your nails for thanksgiving?? what polish are you gonna wear??


	I'm planning to do mine today before I leave out to make the Thanksgiving rounds. I picked up a bottle of the OPI drying drops last night. I'm going to try out all of the new polishing tips to see how fast I can finish.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 22, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't get anything. Apparently, I got lucky when the SA applied my coupon. Butter London is considered a "prestige brand" at Ulta, and normal coupons like the one I had are technically excluded. I'm just going to wait for the Nordstrom Black Friday deal. I do plan to pick up more BL at Ulta when they have a sale or when I get the special coupons that can be applied.


  	Oh i see, you're indeed better off waiting then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun shopping on Black Friday btw  I sooo wish Belgium had special shopping days like this one as well


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 22, 2012)

I did my nails last night with live and let die from the opi skyfall collection... I love both Essie's butler please and where's my chaufer? wearing then next week at Disneyland I think... going to order Grey Friday tonight and pick up for fun at the TT preview


----------



## kimibos (Nov 22, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> going to order Grey Friday tonight and pick up for fun at the TT preview


  	        nice, have fun at disneyland!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 22, 2012)

i did my nails with CG Free Love. beautiful orange!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2012)

I did my nails before leaving out. All of your tips worked! Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I used Chanel Delight and finished in less than hour. For me, that's a miracle compared to the several hours it usually takes me to polish my nails. It probably would've taken less time if I didn't have to redo a nail after nicking it somehow. I'm so excited about this. Polishing my nails is one of the luxurious I enjoy doing for myself. It's great that it no longer has to be a long, arduous process.

  	honeyonboost, I just love the OPI dry drops. Thanks for mentioning them. They're a life saver! I feel like I can quickly get back to real life instead of having to sit frozen like a statue waiting for my nails to dry.


----------



## tats (Nov 23, 2012)

I received loads of nail polishes today)) now I have a lot to try)) I'm starting with Kiko 243..)) btw *Dominique *thanks for introducing this brand.. their eyeshadows are amazing.. I hope nail polishes will be good in wear too.. the application was a bit messy to be honest but with 2 layers I got an opaque colour)) I hope it will last too..))


----------



## Corally (Nov 23, 2012)

I finally received my China Glaze order today! They're sooo pretty.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2012)

Corally said:


>


  	Om nom nom!


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 23, 2012)

Corally said:


>


  	Looks like you're set for the holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Such beautiful shades .. I'm glad i ordered 4 of them and am trying to resist buying more of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your polishes!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered Trustafarian, Bossy Boots and Two Fingered Salute through Nordstrom's sale. I noticed after the fact that they're all light green colors. I now have 4 Butter London polishes counting Victoriana. I haven't decided if I'm ordering another batch during the sale. My funds are being tempted by other Black Friday deals.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 23, 2012)

tats said:


> I received loads of nail polishes today)) now I have a lot to try)) I'm starting with Kiko 243..)) btw *Dominique *thanks for introducing this brand.. their eyeshadows are amazing.. I hope nail polishes will be good in wear too.. the application was a bit messy to be honest but with 2 layers I got an opaque colour)) I hope it will last too..))


  	Your're welcome. I don't know if Kiko polishes are really long wearing, with a good top coat it's normally ok but their eyeshadows are fantastic, as I said high end quality. Their quads but also the Aqua formula which is very good. Here a new Kiko shop opens in 5 days ( I'll be the first to go to Kiko's I think lol it's going be a pretty haul !!! )


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i did my nails with CG Free Love. beautiful orange!


  	I'm still into the 'FALL' product challenge so I wore MAC's Styleseeker since it's very orange & festive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I ordered Trustafarian, Bossy Boots and Two Fingered Salute through Nordstrom's sale. I noticed after the fact that they're all light green colors. I now have 4 Butter London polishes counting Victoriana. I haven't decided if I'm ordering another batch during the sale. My funds are being tempted by other Black Friday deals.


  	I already have Trustafarian & I've never even worn it.  I did take advantage of the Nordstrom sale...I ordered Bossy Boots, Gobsmacked & Lillibet's Jubilee.  I now must order yet another N/P wall rack to handle the over flow that I have sitting in a decorative box.  It's a shame that if they're not out where I can see them, I tend not to use them.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I did my nails before leaving out. All of your tips worked! Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You're welcome!  I can't live without them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> You're welcome!  I can't live without them.


  	I'll have to try the OPI drying drops!  I've been using Sally Hansen but if I can have dry nails in less than 15 minutes then I'll try anything.  I'm a base coat, 2 nail polish 1 drying top coat kinda girl, so I need a product that will really get it done.  I trust your recommendation.  I'm on it ladies!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll have to try the OPI drying drops!  I've been using Sally Hansen but if I can have dry nails in less than 15 minutes then I'll try anything.  I'm a base coat, 2 nail polish 1 drying top coat kinda girl, so I need a product that will really get it done.  I trust your recommendation.  I'm on it ladies!


  	I know those drying drop thingies have a lot of fans, but they didn't work for me. The polish didn't dry for aeons and it lost its shine. I love the idea, but I'm sticking to my fast dry top coat.

  	I'm probably in the minority here though. I'm sure you'll be just fine


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I know those drying drop thingies have a lot of fans, but they didn't work for me. The polish didn't dry for aeons and it lost its shine. I love the idea, but I'm sticking to my fast dry top coat.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority here though. I'm sure you'll be just fine


  	Which one do you use?  I really like the Sally Hansen one.  It works for me but I thought if there's something better, I'd like to try it.  I just ordered the OPI one so I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 23, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I know those drying drop thingies have a lot of fans, but they didn't work for me. The polish didn't dry for aeons and it lost its shine. I love the idea, but I'm sticking to my fast dry top coat.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority here though. I'm sure you'll be just fine


  	    i want to try some drops too but now i dont know. i luv seche, (which by the way i cant find right now). buick do you use seche?? or another brand?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 23, 2012)

so i got  from nordstrom: 
  	dosh -- buick's recommendation
  	wallis --- omg i cant wait. 
  	all hail the queen-- im xrazy excited for this one. its like a sophisticated nude shade. 
  	trustafarian- holo
  	come to bed red-- they say its their hottest red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	two fingered salute- interesting shade. 

  	deborah lippmann:
  	mermaids dream -- i hope i luv it as much as liz
  	naked -- i liked the goggle swacthes, 
  	its raining men-- i love a classic red, and the song

  	* i forgot about the cleopatra one, i was mad cause i couldnt find ray of light. im going to wait for beauty.com to have it and order it with ray of light. with a $10off coupon.  my polish addiction is worst than the mac one, for sure.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so i got  from nordstrom:
> dosh -- buick's recommendation
> wallis --- omg i cant wait.
> all hail the queen-- im xrazy excited for this one. its like a sophisticated nude shade.
> ...


	That's a great haul. I was still debating another order with Nordstrom. I put the polishes in my cart, then took a nap to think about it. The colors I wanted sold out by the time I woke up. I'm not upset about it. I'll get them and more colors later during another promotion/sale. I'm sure there will be something else happening in December.


----------



## Corally (Nov 24, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I finally received my China Glaze order today! They're sooo pretty.
> ...


 I sure am!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so i got  from nordstrom:
> dosh -- buick's recommendation
> wallis --- omg i cant wait.
> all hail the queen-- im xrazy excited for this one. its like a sophisticated nude shade.
> ...


  	Great haul indeed! You'll love Mermaid's Dream! I know I do. Hehe. 

  	re: Cleopatra - it's been released very recently so I'm sure Beauty.com will have it soon. None of the EU online stores I buy Lippmanns from have it yet either. I was hoping to get it from Beautybay because they had 20% off everything yesterday, but no luck.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 24, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Great haul indeed! You'll love Mermaid's Dream! I know I do. Hehe.
> 
> re: Cleopatra - it's been released very recently so I'm sure Beauty.com will have it soon. None of the EU online stores I buy Lippmanns from have it yet either. I was hoping to get it from Beautybay because they had 20% off everything yesterday, but no luck.


  	       thanks i hope i do. cleo- beauty.com has it already, so i'll just try to  wait for 1-2 weeks to get it. ( lets see how that goes) i hope the others get it soon so you can order it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 24, 2012)

Corally said:


>


  	A nice haul, they look pretty all the 9 !


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so i got  from nordstrom:
> dosh -- buick's recommendation
> wallis --- omg i cant wait.
> all hail the queen-- im xrazy excited for this one. its like a sophisticated nude shade.
> ...


  	I'm sure you will  It's such an awesome polish trust me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And great haul, as always


----------



## kimibos (Nov 24, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I'm sure you will  It's such an awesome polish trust me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't get anything. Apparently, I got lucky when the SA applied my coupon. Butter London is considered a "prestige brand" at Ulta, and normal coupons like the one I had are technically excluded. I'm just going to wait for the Nordstrom Black Friday deal. I do plan to pick up more BL at Ulta when they have a sale or when I get the special coupons that can be applied.


  	You're an awesome shopper CartoonChic!  I mean the big leagues here


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> so i got  from nordstrom:
> dosh -- buick's recommendation
> wallis --- omg i cant wait.
> all hail the queen-- im xrazy excited for this one. its like a sophisticated nude shade.
> ...


  	Sweet haul!  I did go ahead and order a second 90 bottle nail polish wall rack.  It was $3 cheaper than the same item that I ordered earlier this year.  I ordered it yesterday and it has already shipped.  I also ordered the Grey Friday nail lacquer from MAC.  The lippie was out of my comfort zone...would prefer to have something that I'll actually use.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 24, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I know those drying drop thingies have a lot of fans, but they didn't work for me. The polish didn't dry for aeons and it lost its shine. I love the idea, but I'm sticking to my fast dry top coat.
> 
> I'm probably in the minority here though. I'm sure you'll be just fine


  	Really? That's strange my nails dry quicker than the fast dry top coat alone and they always shine the same as without. Which drops did you try?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 25, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I use them with Seche, Poshe & Butter London topcoat and I've never had any issues.
> Really? That's strange my nails dry quicker than the fast dry top coat alone and they always shine the same as without. Which drops did you try?


  	       how do you like the butter london topcoat?? is it fast drying as seche but less thick?? ill try the drops from drugstore.com thanks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2012)

kimibos said:


> nice, please post swatches of the mac polish! i didnt get it and want to see if i can dupe it or if i should just give up and buy it.         how do you like the butter london topcoat?? is it fast drying as seche but less thick?? ill try the drops from drugstore.com thanks.


  Will do Kimibos.  Hopefully soon since I just got my shipping notice.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 25, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Will do Kimibos. Hopefully soon since I just got my shipping notice.


  	      thanks!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I use them with Seche, Poshe & Butter London topcoat and I've never had any issues.
> Really? That's strange my nails dry quicker than the fast dry top coat alone and they always shine the same as without. Which drops did you try?


  	I tried OPI's drying drops. We weren't exactly a match made in heaven lol.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> nice, please post swatches of the mac polish! i didnt get it and want to see if i can dupe it or if i should just give up and buy it.
> how do you like the butter london topcoat?? is it fast drying as seche but less thick?? ill try the drops from drugstore.com thanks.


  	I like it but it doesn't replace SV  I use it with Chanel polishes and other brands that don't react good with SV. It dries quicker than a lot of topcoats but not as good as SV.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

Ulta is having a Butter London buy 2/get 1 deal for Cyber Monday. I've been trying to place my order since this morning. I called customer service twice but nothing is working.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Ulta is having a Butter London buy 2/get 1 deal for Cyber Monday. I've been trying to place my order since this morning. I called customer service twice but nothing is working.


  	were you able to place your order??


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> were you able to place your order??


	Nope. No idea why it didn't work either. Luckily, I told a dear friend about my problem and he gifted me the order I was trying to place. I wasn't expecting that. Now I have three new Butter Londons coming my way.

  	Toff
  	Gobsmacked (Medgal enable)
  	All Hail The Queen (kimibos enable)

  	BuickMackane has also enabled me with Deborah Lippmann. I'm lemming Mermaid's Dream and Cleopatra in New York. I have a Beauty.com coupon burning a hole in my pocket. Now I know what to use it on.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 26, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes the Jeans, 3 beautiful blue polishes.  Since they have been duped by " le club des créateurs de beauté " but honestly the Chanel trio is much prettier.
> 
> I found this on the Internet, THE perfect manicure.....
> 
> ...


  	I stumbled across this video from Butter London about a waterless pedicure while searching for swatches.

  	http://www.butterlondon.com/news/how-give-yourself-a-waterless-pedicure

  	SOURCE: butterLONDON

  	I recall Tom Bachik mentioning a dry manicure in the BellaSugar video. I was happy that I actually already know and practice a lot of the tips that he says in the video. It seems that mainly my polishing technique is outdated. However, I think I'm also going to start doing dry mani/pedis. Does anyone else do dry mani/pedis and how do you like them? Do you see a difference?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Nope. No idea why it didn't work either. Luckily, I told a dear friend about my problem and he gifted me the order I was trying to place. I wasn't expecting that. Now I have three new Butter Londons coming my way.
> Toff
> Gobsmacked (Medgal enable)
> All Hail The Queen (kimibos enable)
> ...


  	CartoonChic, I feel bad that the Ulta web site didn't work for you.  I was nosing around on the Butter London web site and then jumped over to Ulta and did the following damage:
All Hail the Queen (Beige) (kimibos enable)
Black Knight, The (Black with Glitter)
Come to Bed Red (Sexy Red) (Someone on this thread enable)
Cream Tea (Pale Cream)
Jack the Lad (Moss Green w/Shimmer)
                                    Knackered (Blue Oyster Sparkle)
Scuppered (Copper Shimmer)
Trout Pout (Cantaloupe)
Wallis (Metallic Olive Gold) (Someone on this thread enable)

  	There's an awful lot of enabling on this site & thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I totally *LOVE* it.  

  	I have a NP wish list, which heretofore did not exist.  I left my doctor appointment this afternoon and executed a celebratory nail polish haul at Rite Aid that continued online at Ulta.  Mind you, I don't need much convincing.  The cliff was there...and I jumped...rather, I leaped....head first.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I stumbled across this video from Butter London about a waterless pedicure while searching for swatches.
> 
> http://www.butterlondon.com/news/how-give-yourself-a-waterless-pedicure
> 
> ...


  	I checked out the BL video.  I can understand the fundamental ideology behind the waterless technique.  I would imagine it might reduce the frequency & incidence of fungal and other salon acquired infections.  I always do dry manicures but I've not tried the dry pedicure.  Totally worth exploring, but would require a totally different mindset.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> CartoonChic, I feel bad that the Ulta web site didn't work for you.  I was nosing around on the Butter London web site and then jumped over to Ulta and did the following damage:
> All Hail the Queen (Beige) (kimibos enable)
> Black Knight, The (Black with Glitter)
> Come to Bed Red (Sexy Red) (Someone on this thread enable)
> ...


  	Great hauls! I can already smell the nail polish fumes!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Just ordered Cleopatra in NY from Nelly.com. It was the only place I could find it (not counting the US-based outlets, obviously) and they had free shipping so I thought what the hell. AFAIK it's LE, and I'd be gutted if I missed it.

  	Job done. Hehe.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I checked out the BL video.  I can understand the fundamental ideology behind the waterless technique.  I would imagine it might reduce the frequency & incidence of fungal and other salon acquired infections.  I always do dry manicures but I've not tried the dry pedicure.  Totally worth exploring, but would require a totally different mindset.


	How do you do your dry manicure?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Just ordered Cleopatra in NY from Nelly.com. It was the only place I could find it (not counting the US-based outlets, obviously) and they had free shipping so I thought what the hell. AFAIK it's LE, and I'd be gutted if I missed it.
> 
> Job done. Hehe.


	Cleopatra in NY is LE?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Cleopatra in NY is LE?


  	I'm afraid so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://lippmanncollection.stores.yahoo.net/allproducts.html
http://www.ausliebezumduft.de/debor...-1.html?___store=english&___from_store=german
http://www.allurabeauty.com/2012/sw...uxurious-nail-color-in-cleopatra-in-new-york/

  	It really should be permanent though. The Lippmann chunky glitters are the bees knees!


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 27, 2012)

FYI,

www.HSN.com is offering free shipping and $10 off your first purchase of that site!! No minimum purchase.
  	I FINALLY scored a Deborah Lippman nail polish for only $8!

  	Code is 126362 for anyone wondering and goes till Dec. 31 I believe


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm afraid so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Cleopâtra in NY looks pretty, I saw it yesterday on a blog ( I just have Across the Universe, Mermaid's Dream and Ray of Light, Deborah Lippmann is a great brand but not to be found here, I had to order on Beauty Bay and wait a long time, maybe 1 month to get the 3 ! )


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Cleopâtra in NY looks pretty, I saw it yesterday on a blog ( I just have Across the Universe, Mermaid's Dream and Ray of Light, Deborah Lippmann is a great brand but not to be found here, I had to order on Beauty Bay and wait a long time, maybe 1 month to get the 3 ! )


  	Yeah, BeautyBay can be hit or miss. Sometimes I receive my order in a week, sometimes it takes several weeks. Lippmann polishes are well worth the wait though.

  	I need to get Ray of Light and Sweet Dreams


----------



## kimibos (Nov 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> CartoonChic, I feel bad that the Ulta web site didn't work for you.  I was nosing around on the Butter London web site and then jumped over to Ulta and did the following damage:
> All Hail the Queen (Beige) (kimibos enable)
> Black Knight, The (Black with Glitter)
> Come to Bed Red (Sexy Red) (kimibos enable)
> ...


  	         oh dear i have to take the blame for all 3. cause i have been talking about them like crazy!. nice haul.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 27, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> FYI,
> 
> www.HSN.com is offering free shipping and $10 off your first purchase of that site!! No minimum purchase.
> I FINALLY scored a Deborah Lippman nail polish for only $8!
> ...


	I blame the both of you for the purchases I just made. I take no responsibility. How can I possibly ignore an $18 polish for only $8?

  	HSN


 		Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream (everybody enable) 
 
  	Beauty.com


 		Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York (BuickMackane enable) 	
 		NARS Zulu 	
 		Butter London Fishwife (kimibos enable) 	
 		Butter London No More Waity Katie 	
 		Butter London Jaffa 
 

  	I got an email from Beauty.com with a new discount right after I read BuickMackane's post saying Cleopatra in New York is LE. Then they got Fishwife back in stock today. It was all over after that. Too many things aligned for me not to place an order. I also took the opportunity to get No More Waity Katie since I can't find it at Nordstrom, Ulta or Sephora, and I only see Jaffa at Nordstrom. I've wanted NARS Zulu since I learned about the color and plan to layer Cleopatra in NY over it.

  	I'm not even going to bother saying I'm done after that haul because we all know that probably isn't true.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I blame the both of you for the purchases I just made. I take no responsibility. *How can I possibly ignore an $18 polish for only $8?*
> HSN
> 
> 
> ...


  	Noone in a healthy state of mind would refuse a Deborah Lippmann polish for 8 quid. It would be churlish, rude and most antisocial. Those who do not buy Deborah Lippmann polishes for 8 quid when they've been given the chance to do so pose a serious danger to society and ought to be locked up.

  	Cleopatra & Zulu sounds like a winning combination btw!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 27, 2012)

Great now I want Cleopatra In New York


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh another thing before I forget. Nordstrom constantly has sales on polish where there is a buy two get one free. I usually get my Deborah Lippmann or Butter London ones during this time. I will be sure to post the next time I hear about it coming back. For the ladies that into Butter London please please check out Fiddlesticks. It's a fuchsia glitter polish that's right on trend for the season. I bought mine when I grabbed Jack the Lad last month.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Great hauls! I can already smell the nail polish fumes!


  	LOL.  At the rate that I'm going I'll need a third wall rack for my nail polish!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

kimibos said:


> YES. i just love how all hail the queen looks! you got an awesome friend too.
> oh dear i have to take the blame for all 3. cause i have been talking about them like crazy!. nice haul.


  	YES!  You do!       
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thank you!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 27, 2012)

im getting all my BL and DL polishes tomorrow!! im impressed nordstroms shipping usually takes a whole week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> How do you do your dry manicure?


  	Very similar to the dry pedicure but with products to treat the cuticles (especially in the winter) because I don't like to cut them.  I don't mind the pushing of the cuticles, but cutting is too risky.  I use softening creams and heat treatments for the hands, then prep the nails with alcohol before application of a base coat, two coats of polish and a drying top coat.
  	With all of this new nail polish I'll be doing polish changes between full manicures.  I just love the stuff!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im getting all my BL and DL polishes tomorrow!! im impressed nordstroms shipping usually takes a whole week.


  	Awesome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

These are all really pretty!  I LOVE the glitter polishes but I find it hard to remove.  Do you have any secrets or tips for removing glitter polishes?


Corally said:


>


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I blame the both of you for the purchases I just made. I take no responsibility. *How can I possibly ignore an $18 polish for only $8?*
> HSN
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL! It's too good of a deal to pass up!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL.  At the rate that I'm going I'll need a third wall rack for my nail polish!


  	I keep mine in Helmers. Don't ask how many 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love the idea of a wall rack - it would be much easier to find stuff. Plus, nail polish looks GOOD! Better than most things that pass off as decoration anyway. Hehe.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> These are all really pretty!  I LOVE the glitter polishes but I find it hard to remove.  Do you have any secrets or tips for removing glitter polishes?


	Elbow grease!

  	And a nail polish remover that isn't particularly gentle (the nourishing, conditioning etc. ones don't cut it). I know some people who like to use pure acetone but my fingers would drop off if I did the same. I just soak a cotton pad with remover, keep it on the nail for about 30 seconds and then start rubbing off the polish in circular movements. I find that it helps if there's something to look at on the telly or on the computer screen because it.... goes....on.....for.... a.....bit. Youtube comments are suitably mind numbing.

  	There's a method where people put remover soaked cotton pads on each nail, cover the fingertips with tinfoil and re-enact scenes from Nightmare on Elm Street for about 10 minutes. Having been drenched in remover, the glitter polish is removed in one swipe! Allegedly. Never tried it myself. Not a Freddy Kruger fan.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Oh another thing before I forget. Nordstrom constantly has sales on polish where there is a buy two get one free. I usually get my Deborah Lippmann or Butter London ones during this time. I will be sure to post the next time I hear about it coming back. For the ladies that into Butter London please please check out Fiddlesticks. It's a fuchsia glitter polish that's right on trend for the season. I bought mine when I grabbed Jack the Lad last month.


  	They just had one on Friday.  I ordered three Butter London & got one free.  I just took a look at Fiddlesticks and it's way pretty!  Will have to add that to my list.  I'm trying ti find Minger...such a pretty orange but I didn't see it at Nordstrom or Ulta.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Elbow grease!
> And a nail polish remover that isn't particularly gentle (the nourishing, conditioning etc. ones don't cut it). I know some people who like to use pure acetone but my fingers would drop off if I did the same. I just soak a cotton pad with remover, keep it on the nail for about 30 seconds and then start rubbing off the polish in circular movements. I find that it helps if there's something to look at on the telly or on the computer screen because it.... goes....on.....for.... a.....bit. Youtube comments are suitably mind numbing.
> 
> There's a method where people put remover soaked cotton pads on each nail, cover the fingertips with tinfoil and re-enact scenes from Nightmare on Elm Street for about 10 minutes. Having been drenched in remover, the glitter polish is removed in one swipe! Allegedly. Never tried it myself. Not a Freddy Kruger fan.








LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not a Freddy Kruger fan either, and I don't have the patience for that foil method and will look to the 'Telly' for some distraction...and rub away!  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 27, 2012)

I finally decided on my disneyland nails!! I used DL Mermaids Dream... it matches my new jacket perfectly and my new Victorias Secret Pink Nation iPhone cover too  not super Christmassy but it fits the bill!! I am so in love with this polish , I got it back in early spring after I saw it in Allure magazine. I think it might be my fav np ever lol but of the year for sure!! I had put  nails inc silver holo np on but it didn't feel right   I leave in the morning in time for a huge storm! :/  thank you ladies for the well wishes! sorry haven't responded been busy getting things ready   can't wait to home back cuz then I won't have to save lol and i will be able to buy more np!!! lol And my Grey  Friday np will arrive by the time I get back home.... Happy Nail painting!!  Be back soon


----------



## MRV (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Just ordered Cleopatra in NY from *Nelly.com*. It was the only place I could find it (not counting the US-based outlets, obviously) and they *had free shipping *so I thought what the hell. AFAIK it's LE, and I'd be gutted if I missed it.
> 
> Job done. Hehe.


  	WHAT!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to pay 4 Euros for shipping within Scandinavia and they send to Central Europe for free??? Hallå!!! Eleven.se has a better selection of DL but their shipping is just insane considering. I think I'm going to have to order the Mermaid before it's gone. I've been waiting for a long time.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

MRV said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Weird. Perhaps it's a temporary promotion? Or maybe I got free shipping because it was my first purchase.

  	Either way, I hope Cleopatra materialises in my postbox soon


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 28, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> FYI,
> 
> www.HSN.com is offering free shipping and $10 off your first purchase of that site!! No minimum purchase.
> I FINALLY scored a Deborah Lippman nail polish for only $8!
> ...


	Oh no! I'm off to look for some DL's!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> It's so pretty! Mine should be here today can't wait to try it out. Too bad I just did a FULL mani yesterday with *A Englands new polish *


  	Which one? Holy Grail v2 or Beauty Never Dies?

  	Both are on my wishlist but I'm in no rush because they're perm.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Which one? Holy Grail v2 or Beauty Never Dies?
> 
> Both are on my wishlist but I'm in no rush because they're perm.


	Beauty Never dies.. I received both in a Secret Santa exchange they are BEAUTIFUL!! I'm thinking of ordering Ophelia and Camelot since they are on sale right now and the free shipping is always nice.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *honey on boost* 


		 			Oh no! I'm off to look for some DL's!


  	If you like chunky, multicoloured glitters (aka psychedelic clown pukes) check out Candy Shop, Forget You and Let's Go Crazy


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> If you like chunky, multicoloured glitters (aka psychedelic clown pukes) check out Candy Shop, Forget You and Let's Go Crazy


	Gonna have to check those out! I love them but I hate the removal. I'm making a list now for my Lynnderella order on Friday


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Gonna have to check those out! I love them but I hate the removal. I'm making a list now for my Lynnderella order on Friday


  	Where will you get them from? I know LLarowe used to stock them but then there was this row over some eBay listings and AFAIK the only place you can get them now is Lynderella's own eBay store.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> *Beauty Never dies*.. I received both in a Secret Santa exchange they are BEAUTIFUL!! I'm thinking of ordering Ophelia and Camelot since they are on sale right now and the free shipping is always nice.


  	Nice!

  	Camelot's a very good choice if you're after a black creme. If you already have one I don't think it's worth getting.

  	re: Ophelia - the Gothic Beauties collection didn't appeal much to me (they all looked the same tbh). The Legend and Mythical collections were a completely different story


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

Can someone recommend me a nice vampy red (creme)? Preferably High End, or brands that I can order online, like CG, Color Club, etc (not a fan of OPI, Essie). I know there are tons of these kind of shades out there, but I want one with a perfect formula.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Noone in a healthy state of mind would refuse a Deborah Lippmann polish for 8 quid. It would be churlish, rude and most antisocial. Those who do not buy Deborah Lippmann polishes for 8 quid when they've been given the chance to do so pose a serious danger to society and ought to be locked up.
> 
> Cleopatra & Zulu sounds like a winning combination btw!


	Good, then my thinking is perfectly logical.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Elbow grease!
> And a nail polish remover that isn't particularly gentle (the nourishing, conditioning etc. ones don't cut it). I know some people who like to use pure acetone but my fingers would drop off if I did the same. I just soak a cotton pad with remover, keep it on the nail for about 30 seconds and then start rubbing off the polish in circular movements. I find that it helps if there's something to look at on the telly or on the computer screen because it.... goes....on.....for.... a.....bit. Youtube comments are suitably mind numbing.
> 
> *There's a method where people put remover soaked cotton pads on each nail, cover the fingertips with tinfoil and re-enact scenes from Nightmare on Elm Street for about 10 minutes. Having been drenched in remover, the glitter polish is removed in one swipe! Allegedly. Never tried it myself. Not a Freddy Kruger fan.*








That's hilarious! I am a Freddy Kruger fan, but I still wouldn't do it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Very similar to the dry pedicure but with products to treat the cuticles (especially in the winter) because I don't like to cut them.  I don't mind the pushing of the cuticles, but cutting is too risky.  I use softening creams and heat treatments for the hands, then prep the nails with alcohol before application of a base coat, two coats of polish and a drying top coat.
> With all of this new nail polish I'll be doing polish changes between full manicures.  I just love the stuff!!!


	So how often do you do a full manicure?

  	I always did my own manicures and would only push back my cuticles. I didn't know anything about cutting them. I was treated to a manicure at a salon once and the manicurist cut my cuticles. She pulled out this funny looking scissor gizmo that I never saw before. Since she was a professional and I was at a salon, I thought it was something that was necessary and advanced from my basic at home manis. After that, my cuticles kept peeling and that never happened before. I learned later that it was because she cut them. I've visited a few salons to have my nails done since then, but I tell them not to cut my cuticles. Some of them look at me like I'm crazy. I just prefer doing them myself even if it takes me a long time to finish (but not anymore with my new tips from you all!). A few of my nails still aren't the same after all these years and I have to clip the cuticles with a nail clipper.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Can someone recommend me a nice vampy red (creme)? Preferably High End, or brands that I can order online, like CG, Color Club, etc (not a fan of OPI, Essie). I know there are tons of these kind of shades out there, but I want one with a perfect formula.


  	Your question made me realise that I have no vampy red cremes


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Your question made me realise that I have no vampy red cremes


  	Uh-oh. Looks like we both need to do some vampy-nail-polish-shopping.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

for cremes i got
  	jessica double dip 
  	china glaze call of the wild
  	illamasqua unnatural 

  	then i got some chanel malice kind of  dupes.
  	opi bogota blackberry 
  	opi glove you so much 
  	finger paints wine at the gallery


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

The CG one looks really nice! Maybe a little darker than what I was looking for, but I really like it.

  	Jessica Cinnamon Kiss is amazing by the way, it's so rich and deep. Might also be similar to Malice, just a bit more of a warmer tone to it maybe. But the formula is divine. 

  	Oh, and don't google ''jessica double dip'' if safe search is off.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> The CG one looks really nice! Maybe a little darker than what I was looking for, but I really like it.
> 
> Jessica Cinnamon Kiss is amazing by the way, it's so rich and deep. Might also be similar to Malice, just a bit more of a warmer tone to it maybe. But the formula is divine.
> 
> Oh, and don't google ''jessica double dip'' if safe search is off.


  	    hahahahaha write nail polish at the end.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> The CG one looks really nice! Maybe a little darker than what I was looking for, but I really like it.
> 
> Jessica Cinnamon Kiss is amazing by the way, it's so rich and deep. Might also be similar to Malice, just a bit more of a warmer tone to it maybe. But the formula is divine.
> 
> *Oh, and don't google ''jessica double dip'' if safe search is off.*


	Too. Late.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hahahahaha write nail polish at the end.


  	That's better, LOL. But looks like it's called Double Dipped.

  	I came across DL Single Ladies while googeling, that one seems pretty much perfect. But I don't like the german price for DL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CG Velvet Bow looks close and really good as well, I might get that one after all.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

yes. CG velvet bow looks perfect i want it now, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont know about DL polishes (im getting my first ones tonight). but if i had to choose i would go with china glaze.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

i have been thinking about getting that ysl blue polish that you have. i may get it in the spring with the mint polish that they are releasing. other than that i dont think i want more polishes right now.  my want lists is small and with permanent polishes.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i have been thinking about getting that ysl blue polish that you have. i may get it in the spring with the mint polish that they are releasing. other than that i dont think i want more polishes right now.  my want lists is small and with permanent polishes.


  	I don't have the blue one yet. Just have put it in my shopping cart a million times. I will definitely get it, I just can't afford much shopping at the moment. But I have a huge list that's only getting longer and longer. I need to stop looking at swatches.


----------



## elkaknits (Nov 28, 2012)

Soooooo this fall/winter I was only looking forward to Chanel Malice and Dior Marilyn polishes.  Malice is sitting in my box and backed up cus hello lovely.  Marilyn got shipped to Hawaii and is now, 22 days later, totally lost.  I am so peeved because I called NM and said hello why are you shipping from Texas to Hawaii when I live in Missouri.  Google fu is failing me on the finding of another so I am having the doldrums.  I keep telling myself I have a zillionty red polishes and that it is only makeup but I am still upset.  At least the NM peeps were nice on phone although they told me there is no more to be had anywhere so they can't replace :C

  	thats my whinge for day.  

  	RBL is having the bring it back thing for those of you guys who are interested.  And to whomever got the BL Come to Bed Red it is awesome and you will love it.  Awesome-sauce


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Soooooo this fall/winter I was only looking forward to Chanel Malice and Dior Marilyn polishes.  Malice is sitting in my box and backed up cus hello lovely.  Marilyn got shipped to Hawaii and is now, 22 days later, totally lost.  I am so peeved because I called NM and said hello why are you shipping from Texas to Hawaii when I live in Missouri.  Google fu is failing me on the finding of another so I am having the doldrums.  I keep telling myself I have a zillionty red polishes and that it is only makeup but I am still upset.  At least the NM peeps were nice on phone although they told me there is no more to be had anywhere so they can't replace :C
> 
> thats my whinge for day.
> 
> RBL is having the bring it back thing for those of you guys who are interested.  And to whomever got the BL Come to Bed Red it is awesome and you will love it.  Awesome-sauce


  	    sorry about your marilyn polish. the bottles are so cute, i can totally understand why you want that red polish. im getting come to bed red today, medgal07 ordered  it as well. i love love red nails.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Soooooo this fall/winter I was only looking forward to Chanel Malice and Dior Marilyn polishes.  Malice is sitting in my box and backed up cus hello lovely.  Marilyn got shipped to Hawaii and is now, 22 days later, totally lost.  I am so peeved because I called NM and said hello why are you shipping from Texas to Hawaii when I live in Missouri.  Google fu is failing me on the finding of another so I am having the doldrums.  I keep telling myself I have a zillionty red polishes and that it is only makeup but I am still upset.  At least the NM peeps were nice on phone although they told me there is no more to be had anywhere so they can't replace :C
> 
> thats my whinge for day.
> 
> *RBL is having the bring it back thing* for those of you guys who are interested.  And to whomever got the BL Come to Bed Red it is awesome and you will love it.  Awesome-sauce


  	Yep, I got the mail too. I sincerely hope Aqua Lily, Insouciant, Abi and Cuprum sell out soon or I won't be able to control myself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

My Beauty.com order will be here Friday. I placed my order Tuesday, so that's fast shipping. In contrast, my Butter London order that I made with Nordstrom last week on Black Friday will be here tomorrow. Nordstrom's shipping always takes a week for me or longer. Still, I'm going to be rolling around in a bunch of nail polishes in the next couple of days.

  	Sorry to hear about your lost polish elkaknits. I hope you can find another one. What's RBL?


----------



## elkaknits (Nov 28, 2012)

Rescue Beauty Lounge   her polishes are currently $20/pop and she charged beaucoup for shipping.  I actually qualified for free shipping once but since they had the pop down for what type of shipping you wanted I blew past the blank spot to their standard charge.  I think I am upset they didn't credit my account but not sure.  My fault for being stupid I guess.  

  	Bloggers love her polishes although personally I am not a fan.  And I have purchased plenty over the years.  They are very thin and tricky to apply imo and bloggers do sometimes state that they have a learning curve to them.  Everybody says they are one coaters but I personally use 3 with most colors.  I don't know there is just something that is too refined for me o.0  I keep getting sucked into them tho.  I purchased the entire GOMM collection and sold or gave away all but one.  The colors are beautiful and unique imo but honestly I just don't wear them.  

  	Aqua Lily is the most hyped of the bring it back and here is a linky with some of the colors just put up today 

  	http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/11/rescue-beauty-lounge-bib4-suggestions#more-34526


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge   her polishes are currently $20/pop and she charged beaucoup for shipping.  I actually qualified for free shipping once but since they had the pop down for what type of shipping you wanted I blew past the blank spot to their standard charge.  I think I am upset they didn't credit my account but not sure.  My fault for being stupid I guess.
> 
> Bloggers love her polishes although personally I am not a fan.  And I have purchased plenty over the years.  They are very thin and tricky to apply imo and bloggers do sometimes state that they have a learning curve to them.  Everybody says they are one coaters but I personally use 3 with most colors.  I don't know there is just something that is too refined for me o.0  I keep getting sucked into them tho.  I purchased the entire GOMM collection and sold or gave away all but one.  The colors are beautiful and unique imo but honestly I just don't wear them.
> 
> ...


	Oh, those are pretty. But I'm holding off. I've purchased my first Butter London and Deborah Lippmann polishes in the last week and want to explore them more before diving head first into another brand. The $20 price tag also makes me hesitate.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Rescue Beauty Lounge   her polishes are currently $20/pop and she charged beaucoup for shipping.  I actually qualified for free shipping once but since they had the pop down for what type of shipping you wanted I blew past the blank spot to their standard charge.  I think I am upset they didn't credit my account but not sure.  My fault for being stupid I guess.
> 
> Bloggers love her polishes although personally I am not a fan.  And I have purchased plenty over the years.  They are very thin and tricky to apply imo and bloggers do sometimes state that they have a learning curve to them.  Everybody says they are one coaters but I personally use 3 with most colors.  I don't know there is just something that is too refined for me o.0  I keep getting sucked into them tho.  I purchased the entire GOMM collection and sold or gave away all but one.  The colors are beautiful and unique imo but honestly I just don't wear them.
> 
> ...


  	The shipping charge is the only reason I haven't bought any RBL in the last 1.5-2 years. It's not so bad (well, it _is _bad, but less so) when you're buying at least 7-8 bottles, but it was only a couple of shades that really caught my attention and even I'm not daft enough to cough up 18 quid shipping for two bottles of polish.

  	I went ever so slightly shopping mad lately so getting 7-8 + RBLs is out of the question at this moment in time. I really want to believe that the colours I want (one of which is Aqua Lily) will stick around for several weeks but I know that's not going to happen


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

i got my BL and DL polishes, they all look so pretty. im gonna try to ignore the RBL talk. buick already showed me some in the past. do they charge shipping in the us? i placed one polish in my cart and im about to check out with paypal and no shipping. im not going to buy it but just want to check the shipping.


----------



## elkaknits (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes they charge shipping in the US $7.50 which I guess is not that outrageous.  Supposedly free if you spend $100 aka 5 bottles.  I purchased 7 bottles last time (140) and still paid shipping which kinda turned me off of their customer service.  But like I said it was my fault.  They have a drop down menu for shipping method preferred and I just opened it up and chose the cheapest one listed instead of you know leaving it blank for free.  Still I know plenty of businesses that would fix that.  In fact I just contacted a company Mon about wanting to add something to my order and they said send us the money for it and leave off shipping we will mail em out together.  Totally nice since they could have said oh well make another order girl {which I was entirely willing to do} but you know *shipping*  I hate paying shipping.  I hate paying shipping and tax on top of it.  It is like if you are going to tax me let me go to store and save on shipping.

  	I am so cheap!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Too. Late.


  	I am rolling on the floor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took me a second to get it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Yes they charge shipping in the US $7.50 which I guess is not that outrageous.  Supposedly free if you spend $100 aka 5 bottles.  I purchased 7 bottles last time (140) and still paid shipping which kinda turned me off of their customer service.  But like I said it was my fault.  They have a drop down menu for shipping method preferred and I just opened it up and chose the cheapest one listed instead of you know leaving it blank for free.  Still I know plenty of businesses that would fix that.  In fact I just contacted a company Mon about wanting to add something to my order and they said send us the money for it and leave off shipping we will mail em out together.  Totally nice since they could have said oh well make another order girl {which I was entirely willing to do} but you know *shipping*  I hate paying shipping.  I hate paying shipping and tax on top of it.  It is like if you are going to tax me let me go to store and save on shipping.
> 
> I am so cheap!


  	Cheap is good...we can by more products when we save on shipping!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Can someone recommend me a nice vampy red (creme)? Preferably High End, or brands that I can order online, like CG, Color Club, etc (not a fan of OPI, Essie). I know there are tons of these kind of shades out there, but I want one with a perfect formula.


  	If you like NARS, *Jungle Red* is pretty nice.
  	In CG  there's *Hey Sailor* & *City Siren *(one of my fav reds)


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Yes they charge shipping in the US $7.50 which I guess is not that outrageous.  Supposedly free if you spend $100 aka 5 bottles.  I purchased 7 bottles last time (140) and still paid shipping which kinda turned me off of their customer service.  But like I said it was my fault.  They have a drop down menu for shipping method preferred and I just opened it up and chose the cheapest one listed instead of you know leaving it blank for free.  Still I know plenty of businesses that would fix that.  In fact I just contacted a company Mon about wanting to add something to my order and they said send us the money for it and leave off shipping we will mail em out together.  Totally nice since they could have said oh well make another order girl {which I was entirely willing to do} but you know *shipping*  I hate paying shipping.  I hate paying shipping and tax on top of it.  It is like if you are going to tax me let me go to store and save on shipping.
> 
> I am so cheap!


  	     i hate paying shipping as well. so im just going to forget about the it. it seems like the RBL people need to get their business together and pay more attention to their costumers.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Cheap is good...we can by more products when we save on shipping!!!


  	   i agree more of other brands.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> So how often do you do a full manicure?
> I always did my own manicures and would only push back my cuticles. I didn't know anything about cutting them. I was treated to a manicure at a salon once and the manicurist cut my cuticles. She pulled out this funny looking scissor gizmo that I never saw before. Since she was a professional and I was at a salon, I thought it was something that was necessary and advanced from my basic at home manis. After that, my cuticles kept peeling and that never happened before. I learned later that it was because she cut them. I've visited a few salons to have my nails done since then, but I tell them not to cut my cuticles. Some of them look at me like I'm crazy. I just prefer doing them myself even if it takes me a long time to finish (but not anymore with my new tips from you all!). A few of my nails still aren't the same after all these years and I have to clip the cuticles with a nail clipper.


  	Every one-two weeks depending on the condition of my hands.  My cuticles take a real beating in the winter in spite of moisturizers and cuticle-specific products.  I keep my nails short and imperfections seem to stand out more on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

elkaknits said:


> Soooooo this fall/winter I was only looking forward to Chanel Malice and Dior Marilyn polishes.  Malice is sitting in my box and backed up cus hello lovely.  Marilyn got shipped to Hawaii and is now, 22 days later, totally lost.  I am so peeved because I called NM and said hello why are you shipping from Texas to Hawaii when I live in Missouri.  Google fu is failing me on the finding of another so I am having the doldrums.  I keep telling myself I have a zillionty red polishes and that it is only makeup but I am still upset.  At least the NM peeps were nice on phone although they told me there is no more to be had anywhere so they can't replace :C
> 
> thats my whinge for day.
> 
> RBL is having the bring it back thing for those of you guys who are interested.  And to whomever got the BL Come to Bed Red it is awesome and you will love it.  Awesome-sauce


  	What's with the crazy shipping snafu?  It took forever for me to get Malice because it was first shipped to Alabama...not even geographically close!  If your shipper was also UPS that might explain a few things.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> If you like NARS, *Jungle Red* is pretty nice.
> In CG  there's *Hey Sailor* & *City Siren *(one of my fav reds)


  	Oh wow, the NARS one is very pretty! City Siren looks nice too. Thanks for the suggestions.
  	I think I need more than one red now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I stopped doing anything to my cuticles and they're in the best condition they've ever been.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i agree more of other brands.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Oh wow, the NARS one is very pretty! City Siren looks nice too. Thanks for the suggestions.
> I think I need more than one red now.
> 
> 
> ...


  	      hey if you order china glaze and need 1 more polish for free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




check CG zombie zest


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hey if you order china glaze and need 1 more polish for free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Halloween collections are my favorite. I have Ick-a-bod-y from that one (I'm scared to wear it again, it made my nails super yellow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I think the other two are harder to get.

  	This year's CG Halloween collection was kinda lame though, I didn't buy anything from it.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

CG Zombie Zest




  	latest haul!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Halloween collections are my favorite. I have Ick-a-bod-y from that one (I'm scared to wear it again, it made my nails super yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     yeah! i didnt get anything from it too! i think i have that ickabody one, i have to get my collection in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yellow nails? maybe the orange pigments were crazy.


----------



## elkaknits (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Can someone recommend me a nice vampy red (creme)? Preferably High End, or brands that I can order online, like CG, Color Club, etc (not a fan of OPI, Essie). I know there are tons of these kind of shades out there, but I want one with a perfect formula.


  	I spent several days {okay weeks} looking for da bombtastic lacquer red that was just a tad blue cus I don't like orangy reds.  I chose Lancome 154M which is the last swatchy here:

  	http://www.beautyscene.nl/p/72588/lancome_vernis_in_love_-_swatches_van_5_mooie_kleurtjes

  	The bottles are smaller than Chanel etc so ml per ml it actually is one of the more expensive polishes I own HOWEVER it honestly is a one coater and just fabulous.  I have had my nails done at the little walk in places and the nail techs always comment on how rich it is.  The brushes are those flat and wider ones if that makes any difference to you.  I actually love this color and was thinking of buying a couple more bottles of it before it disappears.  NO news on it disappearing but you know just my luck.  It is not vampy in the sense of blackened red but it is very glamourous.   

  	It is carried at sephora as well as the usual dept stores so you can go swatch crazy.  I know I was seriously in the mall every day painting all my fingers a different color trying to pick a new red.  Forget the close to box full of reds I already own I wanted something new.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yeah! i didnt get anything from it too! i think i have that ickabody one, i have to get my collection in order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think it was the dark brown base color.


  	Givenchy will launch new nail polishes next spring, new packaging as well, I love it. I have my eyes on the darkest one (of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
  	(pics on the bottom of the post)

beauty_staff: Givenchy Le Rouge & Le Vernis


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> CG Zombie Zest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great haul. I'm jealous of the DL, haha. What's the one on the left? I'm loving this kind of colors right now.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 28, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Great haul. I'm jealous of the DL, haha. What's the one on the left? I'm loving this kind of colors right now.


  	  the DL: *naked*, mermaids dream and its raining men. i think that im going to get a good box plus some bubble wrap soon. 
  	  the BL: come to bed red, trustafarian, two fingered salute
  	             dosh, wallis and all hail the queen.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> The shipping charge is the only reason I haven't bought any RBL in the last 1.5-2 years. It's not so bad (well, it _is _bad, but less so) when you're buying at least 7-8 bottles, but it was only a couple of shades that really caught my attention and even I'm not daft enough to cough up 18 quid shipping for two bottles of polish.
> 
> I went ever so slightly shopping mad lately so getting 7-8 + RBLs is out of the question at this moment in time. I really want to believe that the colours I want (one of which is Aqua Lily) will stick around for several weeks but I know that's not going to happen


  	The shipping charge drives me nuts!! I only want Aqua Lily but I don't wan't to pay $7.95 for one polish. I know for a fact she only pays $2 to ship a small envelope in th US she's just making money off the shipping and that turns me off. If I can't get in on some type of group order I'll just be happy with Faraway being semi close to AL.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Where will you get them from? I know LLarowe used to stock them but then there was this row over some eBay listings and AFAIK the only place you can get them now is Lynderella's own eBay store.


	Yeah, I'm kind happy Llarowe isn't selling them anymore that was just a hot mess! It was worse than black friday everytime she posted them for sale.

  	Lynn mainly sells through her brother paul on ebay but she also does private sales to her close friends.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> CG Zombie Zest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Just beautiful....I love them all


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> oh i get you. and now you are ban from nail polish blogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm so excited to get *Come to Bed Red! *  Stage Red from the Marilyn collection is very nice.  In fact, I was surprised that it was as nice as it is.  I also really like Rich Rich Rich form the Marilyn collection...a really pretty gold.  

  	Have you seen Essie's Leading Lady?  It's described as 'supreme red w/glitter,' and it too is surprisingly pretty!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Halloween collections are my favorite. I have Ick-a-bod-y from that one (I'm scared to wear it again, it made my nails super yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have Ick-a-body and I'm not sure what I think about it. It looks gorgeous in the bottle but it looks off when I wear it. Or maybe I think it looks off because I'm not used to warm orangey colours on my nails.

  	I agree this year's ChG Halloween collection wasn't _that_ special. I only got Cast A Spell and Immortal. Cast A Spell is a great blackened olive shimmer (emphasis on the blackened) and Immortal has a wonderful finish (which is the reason I got it).


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> latest haul!


  	enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	which one's first in line?


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so excited to get *Come to Bed Red! *  Stage Red from the Marilyn collection is very nice.  In fact, I was surprised that it was as nice as it is.  I also really like Rich Rich Rich form the Marilyn collection...a really pretty gold.
> 
> Have you seen *Essie's Leading Lady*?  It's described as 'supreme red w/glitter,' and it too is surprisingly pretty!


  	That one looks gorgeous. And Color Club Winter Affair is very pretty too (kimibos, don't google for swatches because you will probably need it if you see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I think I will get that one, looks very festive, perfect for the holidays.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Yeah, I'm kind happy Llarowe isn't selling them anymore that was just a hot mess! It was worse than black friday everytime she posted them for sale.
> Lynn mainly sells through her brother paul on ebay but she also does private sales to her close friends.


  	I heard about the Lynderella waiting lists on LLarowe but I haven't got first hand experience because Lynderellas have never been on my radar. Then when I finally got interested enough to buy some there was this hooha about bleeding and curling glitters (plus the eBay listings debacle). Then I lost interest again. Partly because of the eBay drama, but more because of the glitter issue. Chunky glitters are a pain to apply to begin with and if the glitters don't maintain their colour and stay flat on my nail it's not worth it.

  	What's your experience with Lynderella polishes been like?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

Seeing as vampy reds appear to receive a lot of love from nail polish loving Specktrettes I might as well list the ones in my stash. Not that I wear them often, mind.

  	- Zoya Blair
  	- Jessica Shall We Dance
  	- Jessice Aphrodite's Passion
  	- Deborah Lippmann Ruby Red Slippers
  	- RBL Atame
  	- RBL Black Russian (not really a red, but black with red shimmer)
  	- BB Couture Napa Valley Red
  	- ChG Stroll
  	- Orly Glam (a touch lighter than Stroll)
  	- Orly Thorned Rose
  	- ChG Lubu Heels (see RBL Black Russian)
  	- Essie Rock Star Skinny (if only I could find my bottle!)
  	- Essie Swing Velvet (I think this one made its way into mum's stash)
  	- OPI Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ
  	- OPI Bogota Blackberry


  	Hmmm. I think that's it. If I have to pick an absolute favourite it has to be Napa Valley Red


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

*adds Lubu Heels and Short&Sassy (found this one when I googled Zoya Blair) to neverending list*

  	BuickMackane, where do you buy Zoya? You're located in Europe as well, right?


----------



## MRV (Nov 29, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Weird. Perhaps it's a temporary promotion? Or* maybe I got free shipping because it was my first purchase*.
> 
> Either way, I hope Cleopatra materialises in my postbox soon


  	I don't think so because I have never ordered anything either. However, I noticed today, just before finally placing my order for the Mermaid, that our price for it is 1 Euro less than yours. So I guess that is some kind of consolation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yesterday I got my CG Cirque de Soleil order: It's a Trap-Eze, Whirled Away, Def Defying, and Surreal Appeal.

  	On their way, I have my first BLs: Shambolic, Jack the Lad, Scuppered (this trio was 25% off the UK price), and thanks to another 15% off offer, I also ordered Nails Inc Camden Lock and Dior Marilyn (I wanted the bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !).


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

MRV said:


> I don't think so because I have never ordered anything either. However, I noticed today, just before finally placing my order for the Mermaid, that our price for it is 1 Euro less than yours. So I guess that is some kind of consolation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	They have different prices for different Lippmann polishes. Mermaid is EUR1 less than Cleo on the Dutch website too.

  	Speaking of Cleo, it's disappeared from the Nelly website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received my shipping confirmation yesterday so I guess I'm safe.

  	The BL trio sounds awesome. I have JTL and Scuppered but I didn't get Shambolic because I thought it was a bit too busy for me (I have small nails).

  	re: ChG - My haul arrived two days ago. I swatched all on a nail wheel and I'm currently wearing Angel Wings. It's just OK. I probably would have liked it better if I put on 3 coats instead of two. The colour saturation isn't quite there with 2 coats. It's A Trap-Eze and Glitter All The Way are the two stand outs.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> *adds Lubu Heels and Short&Sassy (found this one when I googled Zoya Blair) to neverending list*
> 
> BuickMackane, where do you buy Zoya? You're located in Europe as well, right?


  	There was an ebay store I used to buy all my Zoyas and OPIs from. They are no longer on eBay but I just send my wishlist to them and they send me the goodies 

  	I don't know if they do this because I'm an old client (and quite a lucrative one at that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Every now and again they send me an e-mail with the recent arrivals. Shall I pm you their mail address?

  	re: Short & Sassy - I used to have this too, but I gave it to a friend of mine. IIRC it was a smidgen darker than Blair (and had less of a lit from within look).


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 


		 			Is that the green glitter? I have that one. It's kind of meh to me, I think I only wore it once.


  	Yup. Admittedly the base colour isn't as unique as ZZ but I still love it


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> There was an ebay store I used to buy all my Zoyas and OPIs from. They are no longer on eBay but I just send my wishlist to them and they send me the goodies
> 
> I don't know if they do this because I'm an old client (and quite a lucrative one at that
> 
> ...


  	Was that store maiandjays or somehting like that, by any chance? I know a lot german nail polish addicts order there too, I think I have that address somewhere.

  	I noticed that Short&Sassy was a tad darker, that's why I liked it better. Do you think it could be a dupe for Malice?


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 29, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I heard about the Lynderella waiting lists on LLarowe but I haven't got first hand experience because Lynderellas have never been on my radar. Then when I finally got interested enough to buy some there was this hooha about bleeding and curling glitters (plus the eBay listings debacle). Then I lost interest again. Partly because of the eBay drama, but more because of the glitter issue. Chunky glitters are a pain to apply to begin with and if the glitters don't maintain their colour and stay flat on my nail it's not worth it.
> 
> What's your experience with Lynderella polishes been like?


  	I rarely wear glitters since I'm more of a creme kinda girl. I haven't had any issues with any of my Lynn's but they aren't the standard brush on and go glitter like opi you have to dab them.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Was that store *maiandjays* or somehting like that, by any chance? I know a lot german nail polish addicts order there too, I think I have that address somewhere.
> 
> I noticed that Short&Sassy was a tad darker, that's why I liked it better. Do you think it could be a dupe for Malice?


  	Yup. See this thread for more info: http://forums.vogue.com.au/archive/index.php/t-363585.html

  	I bought _a lot_ from them over the years and I'm very pleased with their service 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	re: S&S vs. Malice - I really don't know. I haven't got Malice. But judging by online swatches Malice looks warmer in tone.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I rarely wear glitters since I'm more of a creme kinda girl. I haven't had any issues with any of my Lynn's but they aren't the standard brush on and go glitter like opi you have to dab them.


  	Thanks 

  	I don't mind spending the extra time applying a glitter polish (and this includes poking the glitter around with a toothpick if necessary) as long as I know the colour won't bleed and I won't have glitter pieces sticking out of the nail surface like shark fins


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

So i finally caved and ordered my first Butter London polishes, really excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered Victoriana, Wallis, and Dosh. And there will probably be a lot more to come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Went to town on tuesday and bought Essie's 'Butler Please', i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i had to choose i would still go with 'Where's My Chauffeur?', but i'm definitely a big fan of this one as well


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

My stash of red nail polish is lacking. I've never been drawn to red polish for some reason, but I have a few. Hmm, most of them have been purchased pretty recently now that I think about it, in the last month or so. I seem to be going through a lot of changes lately.

  	I'm also primarily a creme girl and I like shimmer, but not glitter. I haven't been much of a fan for glitter polish. I get 80's flashbacks. However, the glitter polish of today is a lot more sophisticated. I bought some Revlon glitter polish recently for layering not knowing they were dupes of Deborah Lippmann polishes. Now I have a wishlist of more Lippmann polishes I want to get. Layering is also another new change for me. What in the world is going on?! Well, whatever is happening, I like it.


----------



## MRV (Nov 29, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> They have different prices for different Lippmann polishes. Mermaid is EUR1 less than Cleo on the Dutch website too.


  	I mean the same polish has different prices for different countries. I paid 20.50 and your price is 21.50.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> So i finally caved and ordered my first Butter London polishes, really excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      yess i luv the ones you ordered. im wearing wallis right now and dosh is in line.  and where's my chauffeur? is pure love!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2012)

My bf just gave me this: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...Mani-Month-advent-calendar_464-3002480-GS049/

  	I'm so happy! A month of manis ahead!


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anneri said:


> My bf just gave me this: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...Mani-Month-advent-calendar_464-3002480-GS049/
> 
> I'm so happy! A month of manis ahead!


  	Awww what a wonderful gift, so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

Anneri said:


> My bf just gave me this: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...Mani-Month-advent-calendar_464-3002480-GS049/
> 
> I'm so happy! A month of manis ahead!


	That's so sweet!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2012)

That's the one I made for him, so it's only fair, isn't it, that he gave me something wonderful in return?


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Anneri said:


> My bf just gave me this: http://www.selfridges.com/en/Beauty...Mani-Month-advent-calendar_464-3002480-GS049/
> 
> I'm so happy! A month of manis ahead!








they look soo cute! enjoy!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks!
> im excited about it too. i havent seen that one. i only got where's my chauffer? ill check to see if i like it cause its LE.
> i didnt like it that much because of the glitter, i like zombie zest because its so smooth to the touch, and i didnt wear shimery or glitters until a couple of days you mentioned them, my collection is mostly cremes
> 
> ...


  	It's not a red creme though, it's more of a plum red with fine shimmer. It's gorgeous nonetheless.
  	You might like the green one from that collection, Ho-Ho-Holly. It's really pretty but I'm not sure if I like green nail polish on me. I'm into classic colors right now, reds, nudes. I'm getting old.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> It's not a red creme though, it's more of a plum red with fine shimmer. It's gorgeous nonetheless.
> You might like the green one from that collection, Ho-Ho-Holly. It's really pretty but I'm not sure if I like green nail polish on me. I'm into classic colors right now, reds, nudes. I'm getting old.


  	      no way. i have sooo many reds and  i also luv nudes. i actually had to stop buying reds for a while. i have colors like ho-ho-holly. i think that you may like it. try dark blues, and dark greens. like opi russian navy  or CG jolly holly from the holiday '10 collection. maybe you can still find that one. i luv it.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

MRV said:


> I mean the same polish has different prices for different countries. I paid 20.50 and your price is 21.50.


  	Ah, I see. Well, they have to do _something _if they don't offer free shipping.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 29, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> So i *finally caved and ordered my first Butter London polishes*, really excited!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Better late than never


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Better late than never


  	Lol well, november has been one crazy month (bought waaaay too much makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so i actually preferred waiting 'till december 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah since patience is not my virtue ..


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Is that the green glitter? I have that one. It's kind of meh to me, I think I only wore it once.  Ick-a-bod-y looks great on the nails - if you slather on a gallon of top coat.   That one looks gorgeous. And Color Club Winter Affair is very pretty too (kimibos, don't google for swatches because you will probably need it if you see it :haha: ), I think I will get that one, looks very festive, perfect for the holidays. Awesome...I hope you like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wallis looks stunning!  My Bossy Boots, Gobsmacked & Lillibet's Jubilee arrived today.  I'll take a pic when my 9 BLs arrive from Ulta.


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Wallis looks stunning! My Bossy Boots, Gobsmacked & Lillibet's Jubilee arrived today. I'll take a pic when my 9 BLs arrive from Ulta.


  	Very nice!  Enjoy your new polishes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome that you're slipping out of your comfort zone!  Having fun aren't you?  I always wore very conservative nail polish colors or just settled for a French manicure.  I gave presentations to various groups, from judges & justices & physicians to steel workers.  I talk with my hands and didn't want my nails to be a distraction.  I no longer work outside of the home so I'm just going buck wild....that is if you consider a little glitter & a few bright colors ' megal07 gone wild!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you Liz2012!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

What a wonderful gift!  Clearly a man who understands your obsession....very cool!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome that you're slipping out of your comfort zone! Having fun aren't you? I always wore very conservative nail polish colors or just settled for a French manicure. I gave presentations to various groups, from judges & justices & physicians to steel workers. I talk with my hands and didn't want my nails to be a distraction. I no longer work outside of the home so I'm just going buck wild....that is if you consider a little glitter & a few bright colors ' *megal07 gone wild!*


  	   yeahhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont do presentations but im hispanic so im always talking with my hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love nails more than anything. i rather have my nails done and wear no jewelry.  i kind of feel weird when im not wearing nail polish


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

a new China Glaze  collection 
  	http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2012/11/new-china-glaze-tranzitions-collection.html

  	i like altered reality.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

So ladies....or Partners in Polish....I tried the OPI Drying drops and I have to say, I'm a believer!  I used them exactly according to the application instructions and they worked like a charm.  I applied a base coat, two coats of nail polish, a hardening top coat, I waited one minute and then applied the drying drops.  My nails were dry to a light touch after a minute and fully dried in 5 minutes.  No joke.  I timed it to the minute and my nails were totally dry.  I polished my nails with a bight orange cream.  It did not lose it's shine after the drying drops, perhaps because I applied a top coat as the instructions indicate.  This is a great product for me because I change my polish several times/week.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

Pretty colors.  I'd be interested in seeing these change color on your nails as they suggest....like a mood ring for your nails!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yeahhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	I'm not a fan of those Tranzition polishes. I already didn't like magnetic ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh I do too!  When my nails are not polished I feel self conscious & I hide my hands.  So not cool!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty colors. I'd be interested in seeing these change color on your nails as they suggest....like a mood ring for your nails!


  	    there's a video in the link, did you watch it??


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Naynadine said:


>


  	     same here im not a fan of magnetic or crackle polishes. i got the opi pink crackle  because it was for the cancer foundation. i actually think that the tranzitions ones would be cool if you dont have time to do a full polish change but want a different color.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I do too! When my nails are not polished I feel self conscious & I hide my hands. So not cool!


  	    same not cool


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> So ladies....or Partners in Polish....I tried the OPI Drying drops and I have to say, I'm a believer! I used them exactly according to the application instructions and they worked like a charm. I applied a base coat, two coats of nail polish, a hardening top coat, I waited one minute and then applied the drying drops. My nails were dry to a light touch after a minute and fully dried in 5 minutes. No joke. I timed it to the minute and my nails were totally dry. I polished my nails with a bight orange cream. It did not lose it's shine after the drying drops, perhaps because I applied a top coat as the instructions indicate. This is a great product for me because I change my polish several times/week. Thanks for the recommendation!


  	Awesome!! Glad you like them.. I can't ever see myself doing a mani without them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> same here im not a fan of magnetic or crackle polishes. i got the opi pink crackle  because it was for the cancer foundation. i actually think that the tranzitions ones would be cool if you dont have time to do a full polish change but want a different color.


	I bought a couple of those crackle polishes some time ago. I lost interest in them by the time I got home from the store. Never even tried them. The crackle/magnet/transition stuff all seems too gimmicky for me. I guess I'm still a little old fashion with my polish.

  	I would probably just layer a glitter polish on top to create a different look in between polish changes. I think it would be more interesting and unique.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 30, 2012)

Some OPI Mariah Carey swatches:


http://www.swatchandlearn.com/mariah-carey-by-opi-collection-press-release-promo-pictures/
http://theplasticdiaries.com/body/opi-mariah-carey-collection-liquid-sand-nail-polish-swatches/
http://www.labmuffin.com/2012/11/opi-mariah-carey-liquid-sand-swatches.html
http://polishinfatuated.blogspot.nl/2012/11/swatches-and-review-opi-mariah-carey.html








  	Skippety skip!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 30, 2012)

...and three colours from Euro Centrale:

http://www.manicurator.com/2012/11/opi-euro-centrale-spring-2013.html


  	Much better!


----------



## MRV (Nov 30, 2012)

Just received my BL trio (Sham, Jack, Scup). They look really nice (esp. Scuppered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), just my colours.

  	As for Mariah and Euro, I might get the blue textured one from Mariah (although the CG texture polishes for summer '13 look much nicer) and 2-3 blues from Euro. I don't have/wear much blue polishes.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 30, 2012)

Great! Enjoy your new goodies!

  	re: OPI textured polishes - Much as I like to give them the benefit of the doubt until I see more swatches, I can't see myself rushing off to buy these. I can get the same effect with my cheapo dried up glitters. The black/red one in particular looks _very _grainy. The blue one looks less so, and I have to admit the base colour is lovely.


----------



## Dominique33 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'll skip on the Mariah Carey collection but not on the Euro Centrale ! Thanks for sharing, beautiful blue colours among 12 gorgeous nail polishes !


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 30, 2012)

That Mariah collection is a pass for me too. I'll be getting a few from the Euro collection though.


----------



## kimibos (Nov 30, 2012)

pass on the mariah but i want alot from the euro centrale one. those blues look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 30, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Great! Enjoy your new goodies!
> 
> re: OPI textured polishes - Much as I like to give them the benefit of the doubt until I see more swatches, I can't see myself rushing off to buy these. I can get the same effect with my cheapo dried up glitters. The black/red one in particular looks _very _grainy. The blue one looks less so, and I have to admit the base colour is lovely.


	The black/red looks VERY grainy and slightly icky on, but I'd love to try the blue or purple.

  	I'm typing very carefully right now, because I just did my nails with Live and let die - the last James Bond polish of the lot I bought I hadn't tried yet. The dark green and silver sparkles look quite christmassy!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 30, 2012)

Anneri said:


> The black/red looks VERY grainy and *slightly icky *on, but I'd love to try the blue or purple.
> I'm typing very carefully right now, because I just did my nails with Live and let die - the last James Bond polish of the lot I bought I hadn't tried yet. The dark green and silver sparkles look quite christmassy!


  	You're being too nice. It looks _beyond_ icky.

  	Live and Let Die is awesome! Enjoy it!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, it reminds me of something you'd find at the bottom of a pot after you burnt the milk rice. ;-)

  	It's also been a loooong time that someone said I was TOO nice! lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 30, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Well, it reminds me of something you'd find at the bottom of a pot after you burnt the milk rice. ;-)


  	Or something you'd scrape off the sole of your shoe after stepping on roadkill


----------



## kimibos (Nov 30, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Well, it reminds me of something you'd find at the bottom of a pot after you burnt the milk rice. ;-)
> 
> It's also been a loooong time that someone said I was TOO nice! lol









 i want milk rice now!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 30, 2012)

it kinda looks like to velvet nails. too, i dont know how people wear those. like wash their  hands?


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 30, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> ...and three colours from Euro Centrale:
> 
> http://www.manicurator.com/2012/11/opi-euro-centrale-spring-2013.html
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the swatches BuickMackane! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Not really a fan either of the Mariah Carey collection sadly, was expecting so much more from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The Euro Centrale collection however, *gimme* *gimme* lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i already want all 3 blues from those swatches


----------



## Anneri (Nov 30, 2012)

kimibos said:


> it kinda looks like to velvet nails. too, i dont know how people wear those. like wash their  hands?


	I wonder about that too. Pity. because the velvet always looks gorgeous.

  	Btw, what's your kitty watching on telly? Too cute!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 30, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I wonder about that too. Pity. because the velvet always looks gorgeous.
> Btw, what's your kitty watching on telly? Too cute!


  	     thanks. that's minu, she's watching the snow fall outside , zizou is there too but he is a black tuxedo, so all you see is a dark ball, he is watching through the other window.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2012)

I've never had any interest in trying the crackle polishes and it appear that I'm not missing anything


----------



## VampyCouture (Nov 30, 2012)

I need all 3 blues from the Euro Centrale collection!


----------



## kimibos (Nov 30, 2012)

i just did my nails with DL its raining men. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also did my aunt's with BL Dosh and my mom's with BL all hail the queen. i also wore BL wallis already and i have BL two fingered salute on my toes. i love them all. my next mani: DL mermaids dream.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2012)

Just finished drilling holes and mounting my second 96 Bottle polish rack.  I only have 1/2 of an empty shelf left ...so pathetic.  Thanks to all of you enablers it will be full when my 9 BL polishes arrive.  :bouquet:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 1, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i just did my nails with DL its raining men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great! So glad you like them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Btw, are you experiencing any problems sending/receiving PMs? I'd like to send you the money for Grey Friday but I need your paypal e-mail for that.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2012)

After hunting and searching I finally found Deborah Lippmann's Cleopatra In New York at Anthropologie of all places. I went in to look at their jewelry and bam! There it was. I didn't even know they sold polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2012)

I have all of my polishes I've ordered except the three from Ulta's Black Friday sale. They seem to take forever to ship. My package won't get here until Thursday. Oh, and I'm waiting for Mermaid's Dream from HSN.

  	I love every color I have so far. It's so hard to choose, but I think I'm going with Zulu + Cleopatra in NY. Zulu is such a pretty green, but the application could be better. However, I was expecting that based upon all of the reviews I read.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> After hunting and searching I finally found Deborah Lippmann's Cleopatra In New York at Anthropologie of all places. I went in to look at their jewelry and bam! There it was. I didn't even know they sold polish.


	I didn't know Anthropologie started selling cosmetics. I got my Cleopata in New York from Beauty.com and it's still available. I was able to use a coupon towards the purchase.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't know Anthropologie started selling cosmetics. I got my Cleopata in New York from Beauty.com and it's still available. I was able to use a coupon towards the purchase.


  	       omg i now hate beauty.com and their sales and their coupons. they tempt me to spend money every single day. i know i sound crazy but i cant resist for so long. they have 20% off some brands right now. including BL! i feel like im going to crack in any second.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have all of my polishes I've ordered except the three from Ulta's Black Friday sale. They seem to take forever to ship. My package won't get here until Thursday. Oh, and I'm waiting for Mermaid's Dream from HSN.  I love every color I have so far. It's so hard to choose, but I think I'm going with Zulu + Cleopatra in NY. Zulu is such a pretty green, but the application could be better. However, I was expecting that based upon all of the reviews I read.


   Glad you're enjoying your goodies.  I'm waiting for 9 BLs from Ulta.  I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet! :shock:


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2012)

kimibos said:


> omg i now hate beauty.com and their sales and their coupons. they tempt me to spend money every single day. i know i sound crazy but i cant resist for so long. they have 20% off some brands right now. including BL! i feel like im going to crack in any second.


	Lol, why did you have to say this? Is there a code or a link for the sale?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


	This is only my 3rd time ordering from Ulta online, but it's been slow each time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't know Anthropologie started selling cosmetics. I got my Cleopata in New York from Beauty.com and it's still available. I was able to use a coupon towards the purchase.


  	You know I was going to try Beauty.com when I got home. However when I saw it in Anthropologie I just couldn't walk away without it.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 1, 2012)

you just have to add them to the cart. if the brand is an ok one, then you see the discount. if not the regular price shows. i think DL is not included. but BL is, and essie too.

  	sorry i cant quote cartoonchic


----------



## kimibos (Dec 1, 2012)

i have been wanting essie bikini so teeny for a long time now.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 1, 2012)

cartoonchic beauty.com has the brights and neutral sets of occ liptars again. just in case you wanted them. or maybe you already got them??


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2012)

I just got one of the BL Christmas Sets ( the one with Fiddlesticks, Fairy Cakes and Shambolic) for the price of a single polish. It would have been, like Buick said before, extremely impolite not to take up that offer, right? Right?
  	I'm swimming in polishes soon...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> This is only my 3rd time ordering from Ulta online, but it's been slow each time.


  I had sworn Ulta online off because I once ordered some 'buy two, get one free' polishes from them and they didn't have one of the shades, after the order was placed.  Instead of informing me they charged me full price for two polishes.  We'll see what happens this time.  I'm in more of a fighting for my rights mood should this happen again. :barf:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have all of my polishes I've ordered except the three from Ulta's Black Friday sale. They seem to take forever to ship. My package won't get here until Thursday. Oh, and I'm waiting for Mermaid's Dream from HSN.
> 
> I love every color I have so far. It's so hard to choose, but I think I'm going with Zulu + Cleopatra in NY. Z*ulu is such a pretty green, but the application could be better. *However, I was expecting that based upon all of the reviews I read.


  	You should have seen the original Zulu! It was a total PITA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

  	As far as I know the repromote has better application (not good enough, by the sound of it).

  	I think it's something to do with the colour. That, and the fact that it's a jelly. _Very_ dark green + Jelly = Trouble. After giving up on my original Zulu (and stupidly using what remained in the bottle to create a sad abomination of a franken) I jumped on the NfuOh bandwagon and got 569, which was meant to be a Zulu Dupe. While the application is better than Zulu v.1, it is still a difficult polish. The colour and finish are well worth it though, just like Zulu.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't know Anthropologie started selling cosmetics. I got my Cleopata in New York from Beauty.com and it's still available. I was able to use a coupon towards the purchase.


 Speaking of Cleopatra in New York...here's an eye makeup look inspired by CINY.  I might try it for a Hanukkah look because she incorporates bright blue w/ the gold & the black.  This look can be tweaked in many ways.  Check it out for our December holiday themed makeup challenge.  http://takeflightbeauty.com/2012/10/26/cleopatra-in-newy-york-inspired-look/


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> cartoonchic beauty.com has the brights and neutral sets of occ liptars again. just in case you wanted them. or maybe you already got them??


  Okay Kimibos, I adore you but you just need to cut it out!  You and cartoonchic!  She doesn't need any more lip tars.  Have you seen her collection?  So darned pretty!  I just got Banjee because of her and now you're enabling me too.  What's a will-powerless girl to do?  I can't help myself. :bump:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 2, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I just got one of the BL Christmas Sets ( the one with Fiddlesticks, Fairy Cakes and Shambolic) for the price of a single polish. It would have been, like Buick said before, extremely impolite not to take up that offer, right? Right?
> I'm swimming in polishes soon...


  	Why, of course. You did the right thing. Here on the nail polish thread we are obliged to keep the global nail polish industry afloat. 

  	re: swimming in NP - oh yes! If that were an olympic sport I'd definitely watch it...says the person who runs a mile from any kind of sports coverage - well, except for the occasional game of snooker


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i have been wanting essie bikini so teeny for a long time now.


  A must have!  Go for it! :eyelove:


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> So have I. It's been on the NP waiting list for ages. But other (dare I say more striking) polishes came along and I ended up getting them instead. I'll probably include in my next Zoya-Opi-Essie combined order.
> Why, of course. You did the right thing. Here on the nail polish thread we are obliged to keep the global nail polish industry afloat.
> 
> *re: swimming in NP - oh yes! If that were an olympic sport I'd definitely watch it...*says the person who runs a mile from any kind of sports coverage - well, except for the occasional game of snooker


  	Synchronised Swimming in coloured liquid - that was the mental image my mind immidiately produced. And sniggered. I'm way too immature.

  	But I'm glad a gave the global np industry a boost today!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>








 with Medgal, really a must have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the only polish i bought from their summer collection and i'm so happy i did  But yeah i'm biased since i love blues in general lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 2, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> with Medgal, really a must have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	How obvious is the shimmer? I have She's Picture Perfect and much as I like it I was hoping for the shimmer to be more obvious on the nail. Is BST like that too?


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> How obvious is the shimmer? I have She's Picture Perfect and much as I like it I was hoping for the shimmer to be more obvious on the nail. Is BST like that too?


  	The shimmer is REALLY subtle, in the bottle it's clearly visible but on the nail it's barely there. Still a beautiful polish tho, but if you're looking for something more shimmery this polish won't be it 

  	Ps.: just googled She's Picture Perfect and now i want it. I'm a disaster lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> with Medgal, really a must have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hahaha. i know she went liptar crazy, but they are having a good deal. the 5 liptars plus the brush for $40. never mind the bright set is now back ordered. so you're safe. :haha:         now you are enabling me and i luv you too!!         :bigthumb:


 . :bouquet:  You need to come over to our 'Theme Makeup with a Purpose' thread so you can enable & be enabled there too!   :eyelove:  Nail polish is totally relevant there because it completes the look!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 2, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> The shimmer is REALLY subtle, in the bottle it's clearly visible but on the nail it's barely there. Still a beautiful polish tho, but if you're looking for something more shimmery this polish won't be it
> 
> Ps.: just googled She's Picture Perfect and now i want it. I'm a disaster lol


  	Ooops! 

  	I have to learn to keep my gob shut


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 2, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Ooops!
> 
> I have to learn to keep my gob shut


  	Nah lol it's ok, the polishes you mention are always super nice so you're forgiven


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Just finished drilling holes and mounting my second 96 Boyle nail polish rack. I only have 1/2 of an empty shelf left ...so pathetic. Thanks to all of you enablers it will be full when my 9 BL polishes arrive.


  	Do you have a picture of it?  It sounds like something I'd be interested in having for my polishes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Do you have a picture of it?  It sounds like something I'd be interested in having for my polishes!


  I'll take a picture and post it.  The racks are the best thing I ever did.  I hate clutter, and although I kept my polishes in decorative boxes, it was still a hassle getting to them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 2, 2012)

I will be getting the mini opi sets for the Mariah Carey collection and the eurocentral one. used zoya Ivanka today it's beautiful!! I receive my grey Friday and I really like it but rigt now I'm in holiday mode: Reds, greens, glitters, gold and silver. plus I have two nail appliqué sets one teal with snowflakes and one peppermint bling set I will have to do the 25 days of. Xmas nails lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

i got some manis that i did this week. im not trying to enable anyone, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but to kind of use what i got. cause im in a serious no-buy.

  	so all your recommendations are going into a list for around feb-mar 13. 





  	BL Wallis. this polish is perfect for the holidays. 




  	really close shot of DL Mermaid's Tears. the cell camera couldnt handle the amazingness? of this polish!!






  	and the little drawer where i keep all my BL polishes.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 2, 2012)

cute  I keep meaning to take pics of all my np! but I dnt whether to do it by color or brand? of both? lol


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2012)

I really like the DL Mermaid one.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	both or just go by what you're wearing, especially all those holidays manis that you are gonna be doing.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 2, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I really like the DL Mermaid one.


  	      liz made me get that one.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i got some manis that i did this week. im not trying to enable anyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Awww. All those BLs cuddled up together in a little drawer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Your nails are gorgeous btw. MD doesn't look half as good on my uber short nails.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 3, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Nah lol it's ok, the polishes you mention are always super nice so you're forgiven


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> liz made me get that one.


  	I hope you like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Love your mani with Wallis btw, can't wait to get mine this week!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> BL Wallis. this polish is perfect for the holidays.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 3, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       i do like it, alot actually! and thanks, i bet you're going to like wallis.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks, short nails are pretty too. sometimes i just get bored of long ones and file them all off. the BL drawer is magical


  	I have to keep my nails short because I wear contact lenses and I'm worried about poking my eye out. I've had too many near misses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	I sometimes decide to let them grow but then one of them breaks and I have to file everything off because I can't stand my nails being different lengths.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

I finished an awesome mani with NARS Zulu and Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York as an accent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I hope the weather is nice tomorrow so I can take pics. Zulu is gorgeous! I completely understand the hype. When I swatched it a few days ago, I only did one coat just to see the color on my nail and I did it on top of another polish. I can see the difference since I did my nails for real this time. That first coat is going to be streaky and bad. The magic happens in the second coat. The polish needs some babying when applying, but nothing too in my opinion. The second coat actually applied very smoothly for me. Bottom line, I need a BU.

  	Cleopatra in New York makes a beautiful accent. It really compliments Zulu. I like to accent my pinky and pointer fingers and it's a very pretty effect. The combination also makes a pretty holiday look without looking too holiday if that makes any sense.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i got some manis that i did this week. im not trying to enable anyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	These are all so pretty! Wallis looks like a darker Chanel Peridot. I can't wait for Mermaid's Tears. It should be delivered tomorrow, and I should have the rest of my Butter Londons on Thursday.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I have to keep my nails short because I wear contact lenses and I'm worried about poking my eye out. I've had too many near misses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	My nails are always different lengths. I gave up trying to keep them the same and I prefer my nails longer. My pinky nails are always really long for some reason. A friend calls them my "coke nails." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm extremely hard on my hands, so my nails are always breaking or chipping and never even. I found out about this stuff called Instant Artificials by Salon Sciences. I've been using it for the past few weeks. I like it so far, but I'll know over the next few months or so if it's really working.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hahaha. i know she went liptar crazy, but they are having a good deal. the 5 liptars plus the brush for $40. never mind the bright set is now back ordered. so you're safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	LOL! I did go crazy for Lip Tars. I couldn't help it. I'm glad Beauty.com restocked the sets. The problem is that I now have two colors from each set, but it's still a good value. I think I'll end up getting them anyway. But it's probably good that they're backordered because there are other things I want to buy.

  	I also didn't get the 20% polish discount to work. The prices never changed to the discounted price when I went through checkout. I just gave up.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 3, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> http://takeflightbeauty.com/2012/10/26/cleopatra-in-newy-york-inspired-look/


	So pretty! You have to post this link in the Theme thread.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 3, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I have to keep my nails short because I wear contact lenses and I'm worried about poking my eye out. I've had too many near misses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     yeah i hate that too. it looks like im missing a piece of my finger.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 3, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My nails are always different lengths. I gave up trying to keep them the same and I prefer my nails longer. *My pinky nails are always really long for some reason. A friend calls them my "coke nails."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 3, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My nails are always different lengths. I gave up trying to keep them the same and I prefer my nails longer. My pinky nails are always really long for some reason. A friend calls them my "coke nails."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Instant Artificials has clearly been working because your nails looked great in your Malice pics!

  	*adds Instant Artificials to the must-try list*


  	I'm very hard on my nails too. As a reformed nail biter, I always find myself picking at them whenever I get nervous or bored. Then there's the typing and cleaning of course. A few years ago I got fed up with my shorties and dabbled in Orly's Nail Rescue kit for a bit. It's a set consisting of nail glue and acrylic powder. In the beginning I used it exclusively for repairing chipped/split/cracked/etc. nails. That worked a treat and I was able to grow my nails quite a bit because I didn't have to file them down every other day. However, having an addictive personality, yours truly soon started covering all 10 nails with the stuff, broken or not. That's when things started going downhill - my nails got really weak and it took them several months to recover.

  	I'm really into nail oils these days. I don't know if you have it in the US, but Herome's Exit Damaged Nails is brilliant. And it smells great!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 3, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yeah i hate that too. it looks like im missing a piece of my finger.


  	Ouch! 

  	Speaking of missing finger bits, did you see what happened to VV?

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/12...htmare-spent-saturday-night-warning-gory-pics

  	Poor thing!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 3, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Speaking of missing finger bits, did you see what happened to VV?
> 
> ...


  	      ohh no. thats awful, i hope she gets better fast.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 3, 2012)

Thought I'd share some recent mani's. Still trying to find out what undie to put under Cleopatra.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Speaking of missing finger bits, did you see what happened to VV?
> 
> ...


	I'm really not squeamish, but - *shudders*
  	Speedy recovery for her!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Thought I'd share some recent mani's. Still trying to find out what undie to put under Cleopatra.


  	They're all beautiful, and that's my fave. Is it the new one from a-england? I was debating to get it or not.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> They're all beautiful, and that's my fave. Is it the new one from a-england? I was debating to get it or not.


  	I think it's Beauty Never Dies


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2012)

My Cleo is on her way!


----------



## MRV (Dec 4, 2012)

Here's some swatches. First my two recent faves: OPI Goldeneye, Zoya Aurora, and Mac ETG, BL Scuppered (on my nails ATM).


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2012)

MRV said:


> Here's some swatches. First my two recent faves: OPI Goldeneye, Zoya Aurora, and Mac ETG, BL Scuppered (on my nails ATM).


  	Lovely swatches. Thank you!

  	Zoya Aurora is on my wishlist but I first need to do a bit of research re: dupes. It looks like it might be similar to OPI Extravagance.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 4, 2012)

MRV said:


> Here's some swatches. First my two recent faves: OPI Goldeneye, Zoya Aurora, and Mac ETG, BL Scuppered (on my nails ATM).


  	Lovely swatches!  Especially the second one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't own any Zoya polishes yet so i guess i need to look into that in the future


----------



## MRV (Dec 4, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Lovely swatches!  Especially the second one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	TY both! I don't know the OPI one but I def recommend Aurora. In addition to it's lovely base colour it has this awesome rainbow HOLO glittter! (= you wants it!)

  	This is actually my first _opened_





 Zoya, too.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 4, 2012)

MRV said:


> Here's some swatches. First my two recent faves: OPI Goldeneye, Zoya Aurora, and Mac ETG, BL Scuppered (on my nails ATM).


  	Love Aurora! I just got mine last week now I'm excited to put it on.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

Look what Santa (hihi) brought today:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2012)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Look what Santa (hihi) brought today:









  	My Santa seems to be on his day off today - Cleo is still nowhere to be seen and the other stuff I'm expecting haven't been delivered yet either.

  	Where did you get the BL set btw?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

Amazon, of all places. They had a special offer of about 20€ for the whole set. It was part of the advent calender thing that's going on on their German site.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Look what Santa (hihi) brought today:


  	nice! Which essies are those?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

It's the mini holiday set containing Leading Lady, Snap Happy and Beyond Cozy.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

MRV said:


> Here's some swatches. First my two recent faves: OPI Goldeneye, Zoya Aurora, and Mac ETG, BL Scuppered (on my nails ATM).


  	      i dont have any zoyas but that aurora looks pretty!!! nice manis and thanks for sharing!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> It's the mini holiday set containing Leading Lady, Snap Happy and Beyond Cozy.


  	     Minis?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i saw some mini CG yesterday. i bet mini essie's  look lovely


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2012)

Attn. EU-based NP freaks!

  	HQHair has a 48hr 15%off offer with the code 15Dec. And they stock BL, amongst other things.

  	Not that I bought any, of course. Thanks to my unparallelled willpower I resisted the temptation to buy even more nail polish...






  	... and I got a shedload of Real Techniques brushes instead! I wanted to try them for ages. And with that, ladies and gentlemen, I declare myself well and truly skint


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

You're evil for tempting us!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> You're evil for tempting us!!!


  	No I'm not. I'm just upholding my fellow Specktrettes' rights to freedom of information


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2012)

Investigative journalism at its best!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

yes, evil would be keeping the sale to yourself!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 4, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Instant Artificials has clearly been working because your nails looked great in your Malice pics!
> 
> *adds Instant Artificials to the must-try list*
> 
> ...


	Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm using Instant Artificials as a base coat. I think that was my first time using it with the Malice mani. I like how it makes my nails feel stronger and harder. I don't have weak nails to begin with, but I wash my hands a lot. The excess water seems to make my nails more fragile and easier to break, chip, or split. Now I feel like I can scratch glass.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> After hunting and searching I finally found Deborah Lippmann's Cleopatra In New York at Anthropologie of all places. I went in to look at their jewelry and bam! There it was. I didn't even know they sold polish.


  I found my DL CINY at drugstore.com.  It arrived w/in two days & shipping was free.  I'm eager to try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i got some manis that i did this week. im not trying to enable anyone, :haha:  but to kind of use what i got. cause im in a serious no-buy.  so all your recommendations are going into a list for around feb-mar 13.
> 
> BL Wallis. this polish is perfect for the holidays.
> 
> ...


  LOL So pretty........very nice NP stash.   Your nails are beautiful, and I love BL's Wallis.  I can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 4, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> No I'm not. I'm just upholding my fellow Specktrettes' rights to freedom of information


  	LOL !


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Do you have a picture of it?  It sounds like something I'd be interested in having for my polishes!


	Per your request, here are a few pictures of my nail polish racks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> That Mariah collection is a pass for me too. I'll be getting a few from the Euro collection though.


	Ditto


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I'm really not squeamish, but - *shudders* 		 			Speedy recovery for her!


	Wow.  That was quite an accident.  Best wishes to VV for uneventful and speedy healing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have all of my polishes I've ordered except the three from Ulta's Black Friday sale. They seem to take forever to ship. My package won't get here until Thursday. Oh, and I'm waiting for Mermaid's Dream from HSN.
> 
> I love every color I have so far. It's so hard to choose, but I think I'm going with Zulu + Cleopatra in NY. Zulu is such a pretty green, but the application could be better. However, I was expecting that based upon all of the reviews I read.


	Zulu is really very pretty.  I'll have to do some experimenting with my CINY.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i just did my nails with DL its raining men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	kimibos, you're having a blast with nail polish.  I'm glad because it's just so fun right?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> kimibos, you're having a blast with nail polish.  I'm glad because it's just so fun right?


  	      yes i went a little bit polish crazy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks! i honestly cant wait for you to get them!
> and  that polish station is lovely
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you Kimibos....I like being able to readily see all of the shades.  I never dreamed that I would need two stations.  It's partly your fault, and cartoonchic and the rest of the lovelies on this thread!  Honestly, I love being kept apprised of all the amazing colors...I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I will be getting the mini opi sets for the Mariah Carey collection and the eurocentral one. used zoya Ivanka today it's beautiful!! I receive my grey Friday and I really like it but rigt now I'm in holiday mode: Reds, greens, glitters, gold and silver. plus I have two nail appliqué sets one teal with snowflakes and one peppermint bling set I will have to do the 25 days of. Xmas nails lol


	What a fun idea!  I hope you'll post pics of your nail looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> So pretty! You have to post this link in the Theme thread.


	Will do.  Can you envision altering it a tad to create other look?  I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Thought I'd share some recent mani's. Still trying to find out what undie to put under Cleopatra.


  	GORGEOUS!  I love every one of these.  So glad you shared!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

MRV said:


> Here's some swatches. First my two recent faves: OPI Goldeneye, Zoya Aurora, and Mac ETG, BL Scuppered (on my nails ATM).


	I need to look into the Zoyas...I have the MAC ETG but I'm loving the others too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Look what Santa (hihi) brought today:


 _Good Santa!_


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Per your request, here are a few pictures of my nail polish racks.


	Love the racks! I wish I could put them up in our room but I think the bf will kick me out. He already says my vanity area is taking over lol It's such a pain to find certain brand polishes in my drawers.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^i keep them in boxes and by brand in my huge bookshelf. what i do is that i keep a little basket out with the colors that i may wear, like right now fall/dark colors and new ones that i want to try.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ^^^i keep them in boxes and by brand in my huge bookshelf. what i do is that i keep a little basket out with the colors that i may wear, like right now fall/dark colors and new ones that i want to try.


	I tried doing that but my OCD kicked in cause I didn't have boxes for a few of them. That's a great idea about the basket. I'm going to dedicate a drawer to the seasons untrieds. 

  	Here's how I store them now.. they are all ok except for the first drawer it drives me nuts when I'm trying to find a specific color.










  	 Sorry for the nail spam! lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I tried doing that but my OCD kicked in cause I didn't have boxes for a few of them. That's a great idea about the basket. I'm going to dedicate a drawer to the seasons untrieds.
> Here's how I store them now.. they are all ok except for the first drawer it drives me nuts when I'm trying to find a specific color.
> 
> 
> ...


















   can i have the chanel/ dior drawer?? i wont have a problem with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVELY COLLECTION!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Love the racks! I wish I could put them up in our room but I think the bf will kick me out. He already says my vanity area is taking over lol It's such a pain to find certain brand polishes in my drawers.


	LOL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Thank you honey on boost!  Mine are in a spare room that we currently use as a den/office.  When we renovate our house it will become my walk in closet/dressing room.  I didn't put them in our bedroom because I didn't think it was fair to the hubster.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG.  That is a very impressive collection!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> I tried doing that but my OCD kicked in cause I didn't have boxes for a few of them. That's a great idea about the basket. I'm going to dedicate a drawer to the seasons untrieds.
> Here's how I store them now.. they are all ok except for the first drawer it drives me nuts when I'm trying to find a specific color.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2012)

Great collections, Medgal and honey on boost! I don't have that many polishes... yet.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 4, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      its better that can be your room only. to play with makeup during insomnia nights, stalk the mac website. those days when ones feels like going over every single product and remembering how precious they are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i got taken by the addiction i got  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahaha


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 4, 2012)

today I bought a Victoria's Secret np it looks like a butter lindon bottle , so cute it's just a pink cream but since I'm a VS addict I figured I might as well get their np! lol then I went to Sally's and they were having a sale for the china glaze cirque collection. they didn't have it's a trapeez which is the one I really wanted. I got running in circles and creative fantasy. I'm going to a different one tommorow to look for it and if I find it ill get escaping reality ong with it. I also got the fantasy eye lashes


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Great collections, Medgal and honey on boost! I don't have that many polishes... yet.   :haha:


  Thank you Naynadine!  If you keep coming to this thread your collection will grow quickly!  It's such a temptation! :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

kimibos said:


> its better that can be your room only. to play with makeup during insomnia nights, stalk the mac website. those days when ones feels like going over every single product and remembering how precious they are. :haha:   i got taken by the addiction i got  :fluffy: hahaha


 So, so true.  Me too! I should be in bed now but I wanted to make a label for my new lippie.  I ordered MAC's 'Sin' several weeks ago.  It was back ordered, I heard nothing from MAC & then it showed up today.  Now I'll give it's rightful home with the rest of my burgundy lippies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> today I bought a Victoria's Secret np it looks like a butter lindon bottle , so cute it's just a pink cream but since I'm a VS addict I figured I might as well get their np! lol then I went to Sally's and they were having a sale for the china glaze cirque collection. they didn't have it's a trapeez which is the one I really wanted. I got running in circles and creative fantasy. I'm going to a different one tommorow to look for it and if I find it ill get escaping reality ong with it. I also got the fantasy eye lashes


  Nice!  I hope you find the CG NP.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Per your request, here are a few pictures of my nail polish racks.











  	This is such a great way to store NPs! I'm happy enough with my Helmers (sorted by brand, because different shaped bottles in the same drawer drive me bloody mental) but sometimes it's a pain to find a particular colour. I put little stickers with polish names on the caps of some polishes (BL, Nails Inc, Catrice etc) but I can't do that for polishes like ChG or OPI.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 5, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I tried doing that but my OCD kicked in cause I didn't have boxes for a few of them. That's a great idea about the basket. I'm going to dedicate a drawer to the seasons untrieds.
> Here's how I store them now.. they are all ok except for the first drawer it drives me nuts when I'm trying to find a specific color.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Om nom nom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That's Alex, right? I have the tall one, but I use it for storing makeup. I love it! But I feel your pain re: finding a specific colour.

  	What are the polishes between the BLs and AEs in the first drawer? Misa? Or Ozotic, but the bottle looks a bit too fat for an Ozotic.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 5, 2012)

kimibos said:


> its better that can be your room only. to *play with makeup during insomnia nights*, stalk the mac website. those days when ones feels like going over every single product and remembering how precious they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Do you have a hidden camera in my flat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	There's nothing more relaxing than reorganising one's makeup stash. Particularly when there's tons of work that need to be done. Pure escapism!


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 5, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Om nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yep it's the Alex. I have two of them one for makeup, packaging and backups and the other for my Nail polishes and hair stuff. Those are Lynnderella's


----------



## MRV (Dec 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to look into the Zoyas...I have the MAC ETG but I'm loving the others too!


  	I will be checking out Zoya more in the future now that I have finally tried one of them on.

  	Love your wall racks! I wish I could get some of those, too, but no one is going to ship them for their size. I'm in desperate need of racks!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 5, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Yep it's the Alex. I have two of them one for makeup, packaging and backups and the other for my Nail polishes and hair stuff. Those are Lynnderella's


  	Oh, I thought Lynns came in round bottles. You have _a lot_ of them!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 5, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 

 
 		 			My Santa seems to be on his day off today - Cleo is still nowhere to be seen and the other stuff I'm expecting haven't been delivered yet either.



  	Santa's back in action and Cleo is finally here!


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 5, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh, I thought Lynns came in round bottles. You have _a lot_ of them!


	The olders ones came in round bottles I prefer these so much more! Congrats on getting Cleo it's beautiful! I finally put it on last night over my favorite one coater black (CND). I tried one layer on it's on first and it was TOO sheer I don't have the patience for 3-4 coats.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Look what Santa (hihi) brought today:


  	Very nice, that's the BL set with Rosie Lee, Fairy Cake, and The Black Knight right? Gorgeous set, definitely on my wishlist as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your polishes!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I tried doing that but my OCD kicked in cause I didn't have boxes for a few of them. That's a great idea about the basket. I'm going to dedicate a drawer to the seasons untrieds.
> Here's how I store them now.. they are all ok except for the first drawer it drives me nuts when I'm trying to find a specific color.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow, those are really impressive collections! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And so neatly organized love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

MRV said:


> I'm sure you'll love it! (Love your n/p collection, too!   )   TY! It's worth checking out.   I will be checking out Zoya more in the future now that I have finally tried one of them on.  Love your wall racks! I wish I could get some of those, too, but no one is going to ship them for their size. I'm in desperate need of racks!


  Thank you!  I found them on Amazon for < $30.  There are fancy more expensive versions but I went cheap...I preferred to spend more money on NP rather than the racks on which to house them. :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ^^^i keep them in boxes and by brand in my huge bookshelf. what i do is that i keep a little basket out with the colors that i may wear, like right now fall/dark colors and new ones that i want to try.


 That's a great idea.  Before I got my second rack I would remove polish shades that were out-of-season to decorative boxes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm drooling over those nail polish collections! 

  	I got Mermaid's Dream yesterday. It looks like magic in a bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Butter London Ulta order got bumped up to an early delivery for today instead of tomorrow. I'm tempted to order more colors I want after seeing all of the new swatch and collection pics.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> No I'm not. I'm just upholding my fellow Specktrettes' rights to freedom of information


  LOL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm drooling over those nail polish collections!  I got Mermaid's Dream yesterday. It looks like magic in a bottle. :eyelove:   My Butter London Ulta order got bumped up to an early delivery for today instead of tomorrow. I'm tempted to order more colors I want after seeing all of the new swatch and collection pics.


 That's pretty exciting!  You must post pictures.  My BL (9) won't arrive until tomorrow.  I think they will use what little space that's left on my wall racks.  The BLs take up more room because of the shape of the bottle.  I put them diagonally & that helps.  I can't imagine more than two racks.  My husband will put me in therapy for sure...he's a shrink so I'd better watch my step...spelled OBSESSION! :shock:


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


	I see it differently. If he's a shrink, then he already understands your obsession. Therefore, he shouldn't have any problems with more racks.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Very nice, that's the BL set with Rosie Lee, Fairy Cake, and The Black Knight right? Gorgeous set, definitely on my wishlist as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	The set is called Sparkle Sparkle and includes Fairy Cakes, Fiddlesticks and Shambolic.

  	Medgal and honey on boost, awesome collections! Love the pics! I wish I had the space to store my polishes properly!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2012)

I did quite a christmassy mani today: the red is OPI Die another Day, and the French tips are Essie Beyond Cozy.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I did quite a christmassy mani today: the red is OPI Live and let die, and the French tips are Essie Beyond Cozy.


  	Very pretty mani! Do you mean Die Another Day tho? I bought the other red from the James Bond collection, The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Oh i see, thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've bought seven of the James Bond collection and am beginning to mix them up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course you're right!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I've bought seven of the James Bond collection and am beginning to mix them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow 7, very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which ones did you get? I bought Goldeneye, The Spy Who Loved Me, Live And Let Die, and The Man With The Golden Gun


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 5, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> The olders ones came in round bottles I prefer these so much more! Congrats on getting Cleo it's beautiful! I finally put it on last night over my favorite one coater black (CND). I tried one layer on it's on first and it was TOO sheer I don't have the patience for 3-4 coats.


  	Looks fab! I try to use glitter polishes on their own whenever I can but I have to admit it makes more sense to layer them on a creme because that way you get more mileage out of the bottle. Especially when the glitter polish in question is LE.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2012)

@Liz: I love those mini sets, so I got the one called 'Bondettes' (stupid name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) which includes Goldeneye, The Spy who loved me, The World is not Enough and Live and let die. Fullsize I got Die another day and On her Majesty's Secret Service. Why, that's only six - nail polish fumes must have addled my brain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wanted the Man with the Golden Gun quite badly, but saw a tutorial to make a gold leaf polish DIY and put that on my ever growing 'things to do' list. Do you like it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I see it differently. If he's a shrink, then he already understands your obsession. Therefore, he shouldn't have any problems with more racks.


 Oh I already have my response to him.  When he wanted to know what was in the box from beauty.com I said, "Nail Polish Therapy."


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anneri said:


> The set is called Sparkle Sparkle and includes Fairy Cakes, Fiddlesticks and Shambolic.  Medgal and honey on boost, awesome collections! Love the pics! I wish I had the space to store my polishes properly!


 Thank you Anneri!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I did quite a christmassy mani today: the red is OPI Die another Day, and the French tips are Essie Beyond Cozy.


 That's really very pretty Anneri....I like that a lot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Wow 7, very nice! :supacool:  Which ones did you get? I bought Goldeneye, The Spy Who Loved Me, Live And Let Die, and The Man With The Golden Gun


 This James Bond collection is pretty nice, but hard for me to justify after all the NP that I've purchased.  My husband loves the James Bond movies...I can tell him that I got the collection because of his love for James Bond!  Think that will fly???? :shock:


----------



## kimibos (Dec 5, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I did quite a christmassy mani today: the red is OPI Die another Day, and the French tips are Essie Beyond Cozy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


	Nope, but say it anyway. He'll love that you were thinking of him while feeding your obsession.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2012)

OMG!  It's just like at the salon!!  Beautiful!  Mouth watering, even!  Thanks for sharing, Medgal!




Medgal07 said:


> Per your request, here are a few pictures of my nail polish racks.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

I bought more polishes today. NARS Galion, Manosque and Koh Lanta. I had a $100 voucher to use on NARS website (the voucher only cost me $60) and decided to get those three polishes and the Yachiyo Kabuki Brush. Now I'm off to place my Sephora BI gift card order...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Nope, but say it anyway. He'll love that you were thinking of him while feeding your obsession.


 LOL.  I Invisioned you saying "nope"and I just lost it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> OMG!  It's just like at the salon!!  Beautiful!  Mouth watering, even!  Thanks for sharing, Medgal!


 You're welcome MAChostage.  It's a great way to readily access my NPs.  :eyelove:


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

I was right, I wasn't finished. I got NARS Storm Bird with my Sephora BI gift card coupon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I still feel like I'm not done...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I bought more polishes today. NARS Galion, Manosque and Koh Lanta. I had a $100 voucher to use on NARS website (the voucher only cost me $60) and decided to get those three polishes and the Yachiyo Kabuki Brush. Now I'm off to place my Sephora BI gift card order...


 Okay I think it's time for an intervention...LOL.  What exactly are those shades?  You have to stop enabling me....just until I replace my broken/dead computer.  Since you're in NP shopping mode, would you please keep an eye out for a nail polish that matches Glamourdaze  l/s? I think you'll really like the Yachiyo.  I've been using mine to place & blend sculpting powder...love it!  :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I was right, I wasn't finished. I got NARS Storm Bird with my Sephora BI gift card coupon. :amused:  I still feel like I'm not done...


 Your mission is NOT over...you're definitely on a mission.  I'm having fun just watching this.  I'll expect some recommendations from you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I was right, I wasn't finished. I got NARS Storm Bird with my Sephora BI gift card coupon. :amused:  I still feel like I'm not done...


 Do you have NARS Jungle Red?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I was right, I wasn't finished. I got NARS Storm Bird with my Sephora BI gift card coupon. :amused:  I still feel like I'm not done...


 Do you have NARS Jungle Red?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you have NARS Jungle Red?


	Lol, I probably do need an intervention. But I say no, no, no! Galion is a dark grey, Storm Bird is a shark grey, Manosque is a grey purple, and Koh Lanta is a deep purple. I notice I seem to buy polish in color groupings.

  	I don't think I have anything that matches Glamordaze, but I'll be on the look out. I'll be sure to tell you if I find something. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking maybe Butter London Toff.

  	I don't have Jungle Red, but it is on my list. I don't have many red polishes.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, *I probably do need an intervention. But I say no, no, no!* Galion is a dark grey, Storm Bird is a shark grey, Manosque is a grey purple, and Koh Lanta is a deep purple. I notice I seem to buy polish in color groupings.
> I don't think I have anything that matches Glamordaze, but I'll be on the look out. I'll be sure to tell you if I find something. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking maybe Butter London Toff.
> 
> I don't have Jungle Red, but it is on my list. I don't have many red polishes.








  nail polish addicts united!!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 5, 2012)

illamasqua Cameo


    i did my mother's nails with CG mistletoe Kisses



  	CG It's a Trap- eze! 2 coats: the glittler is crazy but in a good way. im of course scare of the removing process


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 5, 2012)

I love the blue one!!
  	And I don't know if I need the Trap-eze one. I really like it, then again, I'm not that into chunky glitter polishes anymore, I feel too old for it and try to buy more elegant colors. I'm having a polish midlife crisis.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 5, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I love the blue one!!
> And I don't know if I need the Trap-eze one. I really like it, then again, I'm not that into chunky glitter polishes anymore, I feel too old for it and try to buy more elegant colors. I'm having a polish midlife crisis.


  	      the blue one just pops. the good thing about trap-eze is that the 2 glitter sizes are small, but not mature enough for a sophisticated phase of reds.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

OK, now I'm done. I've just ordered more Butter Londons.

  	Marrow
  	Thames
  	Tramp Stamp
  	La Moss
  	Glitter Lacquer Trio #2 - Shambolic, Jack the Lad, Scuppered

  	I got them from one of my favorite online stores. Karmaloop.com. They've recently started selling cosmetics. There's a coupon for 30% off with no restrictions that's good for 24 hours. BKALLDAY Normally the trio set is excluded from coupons. Even without the coupon, the set is only $30. On other sites like Nordstrom, the same set is $36. I have seen the other trio set on Ulta's website for only $25. Bonus: they also sell Lime Crime cosmetics. I still haven't decided if I'm going to buy anything from that brand yet.

  	I'm sharing info like BuickMackane cause I'm not evil.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2012)

checked 3 stores today for the cirque collection no one has it ill try the Sally's by my work tommorow ....  I kinda really want blue gaze np now from TT painted my nails tonight with zoya Blaze it's kinda thick but it's really pretty I gotta start taking pics like that kimibos cartoonchick how many butter London's will u have after u get ur order? pretty good considering you just started collecting it a few weeks ago lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 5, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> cartoonchick how many butter London's will u have after u get ur order? pretty good considering you just started collecting it a few weeks ago lol


  	Good grief. I'll have 17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know how that happened. It's only been about two weeks since I bought my first one. I can't help it. I get caught up in something I like then go overboard. All of these great coupons that keep popping up aren't helping.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2012)

17?!  lol wow that is impressive girl!  I don't know exactly how many I have prob like 12-15. I kno what u mean I do the same thing


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> OK, now I'm done. I've just ordered more Butter Londons.
> 
> Marrow
> Thames
> ...








  	One good turn deserves another...

  	... and another!


  	Enjoy all your goodies. I haven't bought any Nars NP since my Zulu episode. I really need to do something about that.


  	In the meantime, I received an e-mail saying my RBL haul has been shipped. Woooot! But I'll already have left by the time they get here so our union will have to wait until I get back in January. I'm seriously considering rescheduling the flight


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> illamasqua Cameo
> 
> 
> i did my mother's nails with CG mistletoe Kisses
> ...


  	Oi! Illamasqua! Make Cameo available in Europe or else! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Trapeze is so cute! I still haven't tried mine. I'm wearing Winter Holly (3 coats + 2 coats of AE The Shield) today and I'm not looking forward to the removal either.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> @Liz: I love those mini sets, so I got the one called 'Bondettes' (stupid name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I saw a tutorial on this as well, great idea, and alot cheaper of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The price was the only thing holding me back from buying it, but in the end i caved anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't say if i like it, haven't opened it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to keep it for a while brand new in it's box untouched (yeah i know i'm weird lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Will definitely start using it during the holidays


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	Worth a try


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> illamasqua Cameo
> 
> 
> i did my mother's nails with CG mistletoe Kisses
> ...


  	Gorgeous swatches, especially the Cameo one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why oh whyyyy make this an US exclusive?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waiting for the Cirque du Soleil collection to be released here so i can get my "It's A Trap-eze" as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I probably do need an intervention. But I say no, no, no! Galion is a dark grey, Storm Bird is a shark grey, Manosque is a grey purple, and Koh Lanta is a deep purple. I notice I seem to buy polish in color groupings.  I don't think I have anything that matches Glamordaze, but I'll be on the look out. I'll be sure to tell you if I find something. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking maybe Butter London Toff.  I don't have Jungle Red, but it is on my list. I don't have many red polishes.


  Okay Ms Winehouse...you're refusing rehab, but that's fine this time because you're building a collection here.  I LIKE the way you're working w/color groupings ( a lil OCDish), which is how I built my eyeshadow collection ( a lil OCDish).  As you're moving onto the purples you might want to check out NARS POKERFACE too.  It's a midtone lavender-purple.  In the meantime, I'll take a look at BLs Toff...thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Worth a try


  LOL!   :encore:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay Ms Winehouse...you're refusing rehab, but that's fine this time because you're building a collection here. I LIKE the way you're working w/color groupings ( a lil OCDish), which is how I built my eyeshadow collection ( a lil OCDish). As you're moving onto the purples you might want to check out *NARS POKERFACE *too. It's a midtone lavender-purple. In the meantime, I'll take a look at BLs Toff...thank you!








  	Pokerface may just be my first NARS NP. I've been eyeing it for ages.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

My Butter London polishes Victoriana, Wallis, & Dosh arrived today, along with my Lime Crime Chinchilla lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try all of them


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> My Butter London polishes Victoriana, Wallis, & Dosh arrived today, along with my Lime Crime Chinchilla lippie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sweet! We're keeping postal services very busy these days


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Sweet! We're keeping postal services very busy these days


  	Haha yeah poor people at the post office being victims of our makeup addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It seems i'll be going to Germany this saturday btw, i saw the Douglas stores there carry Butter London and Deborah Lippmann polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're quite expensive over there tho (€16,95 for a BL polish), but it will be nice for me to be able to see them all in person. And hey, who am i kidding, i'll probably end up buying a few anyway


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> illamasqua Cameo
> 
> i did my mother's nails with CG mistletoe Kisses
> 
> CG It's a Trap- eze! 2 coats: the glittler is crazy but in a good way. im of course scare of the removing process :haha:


  Beautiful Kimibos!  Cameo must be the prettiest blue I've ever seen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Haha yeah poor people at the post office being victims of our makeup addiction    It seems i'll be going to Germany this saturday btw, i saw the Douglas stores there carry Butter London and Deborah Lippmann polishes :shock:  They're quite expensive over there tho (€16,95 for a BL polish), but it will be nice for me to be able to see them all in person. And hey, who am i kidding, i'll probably end up buying a few anyway


  I smell a big NP haul coming on..... naughty:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> :eyelove:   Pokerface may just be my first NARS NP. I've been eyeing it for ages.


 It is really pretty isn't it ?  Just go for it BuickMackane!   :eyelove:


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> naughty:


  	I really shouldn't .. I have bought +20 nail polishes the past 2 weeks lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although i'm eyeing some Butter London polishes that will be really hard to resist, Lady Muck and All Hail The Queen among them. You recently bought quite a few BL polishes right? Which ones did you get?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, if I count the Ciate advent calendar, it's 33 polishes for me in November/December. Yolo, huh?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I love the blue one!! And I don't know if I need the Trap-eze one. I really like it, then again, I'm not that into chunky glitter polishes anymore, I feel too old for it and try to buy more elegant colors. I'm having a polish midlife crisis. :loco:


  Naynadine, it's when you get older that you acquire the gumption to do what you want.  The only way you're going to cure your NPMLC (nail polish mid-life crisis) is to buy a NP that you feel is outrageously fun & daring!     :eyelove:  PS:  Actually, between you & me, I'm one to talk.  I'm a bit conservative in my NP choices & just starting to be more adventuresome .....thanks to all of the wonderful enablers on this thread!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Pokerface may just be my first NARS NP. I've been eyeing it for ages.








@ Ms Winehouse!

  	Um, yeah. Funny that you mention Pokerface. I just ordered it! Pokerface is one of the polishes that sold out on NARS website. It doesn't even show up anymore. It's been sitting in my Beauty.com cart. I would've ordered it yesterday, but I was trying to decide what polish to get with it to make use of another coupon. I decided to get Butter London Posh Bird because I don't see it anywhere else, and Lillibet's Jubilee because it disappeared from Nordstrom's and Ulta's websites. I was planning to get that color later, but I don't want to miss out if it's starting to sell out everywhere. I also got Sloane Ranger which appeared on the website today and Deborah Lippmann Ray of Light since it's LE. Medgal, Swinger is also on Beauty.com now!

  	Maybe I do need an intervention. I can't seem stop myself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> PS: Actually, between you & me, I'm one to talk. I'm a bit conservative in my NP choices & just starting to be more adventuresome .....thanks to all of the wonderful enablers on this thread!


	Is that what I'm going through? A polish midlife crisis? It sure seems like it. But I'm the opposite. I've avoided glitter polishes because they felt juvenile. Now I find myself being drawn to some of them. The modern glitter polishes seem more sophisticated to me now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I really shouldn't .. I have bought +20 nail polishes the past 2 weeks lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lady Muck is on my list too. It looks pretty in swatches.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Well, if I count the Ciate advent calendar, it's 33 polishes for me in November/December. Yolo, huh?


  	Gonna use that answer next time my man asks me why i need to buy yet another polish when i already have a stash that will last me a lifetime


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lady Muck is on my list too. It looks pretty in swatches.


  	It's stunning isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still not over the fact that some shades are US only tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Would have loved to get my hands on shades like Fishwife, Posh Bird, Scouse, Sprog, and Swinger ..


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2012)

Well, use the answer another Specktrette told us once: My other hobby are diamonds!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Well, use the answer another Specktrette told us once: My other hobby are diamonds!


  	Also a good one i must admit


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> It's stunning isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I can do a CP if you want.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Well, use the answer another Specktrette told us once: My other hobby are diamonds!








 I remember that comment!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I really shouldn't .. I have bought +20 nail polishes the past 2 weeks lol   Although i'm eyeing some Butter London polishes that will be really hard to resist, Lady Muck and All Hail The Queen among them. You recently bought quite a few BL polishes right? Which ones did you get?


 OYE Liz.  I think you just called me out!  You're correct.  I purchased a dozen BLs this month.  The final 9 just arrived today!  Woo hooo!!  They are;  All Hail the Queen Black Knight, The Come to Bed Red Cream Tea  Jack the Lad Knackered Scuppered Trout Pout Wallis


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, now I'm done. I've just ordered more Butter Londons.  Marrow Thames Tramp Stamp La Moss Glitter Lacquer Trio #2 - Shambolic, Jack the Lad, Scuppered  I got them from one of my favorite online stores. Karmaloop.com. They've recently started selling cosmetics. There's a coupon for 30% off with no restrictions that's good for 24 hours. BKALLDAY Normally the trio set is excluded from coupons. Even without the coupon, the set is only $30. On other sites like Nordstrom, the same set is $36. I have seen the other trio set on Ulta's website for only $25. Bonus: they also sell Lime Crime cosmetics. I still haven't decided if I'm going to buy anything from that brand yet.  I'm sharing info like BuickMackane cause I'm not evil.


  LOL!  Very sweet haul.  Jack the Lad, in particular, is sooooo pretty!  I'll have to look the others up..,,Evil One!  Enjoy :bouquet:


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Wallis


  	Awesome picks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really liking The Black Knight, Jack the Lad and Scuppered, if i can find them instore this saturday they are definitely coming home with me as well.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I would so love to take you up on that offer .. But i heard that it's not permitted to ship nail polish overseas cause it's a flammable liquid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Oh, I probably should've paid better attention. Now I recall seeing mentions of the shipping issues. I still wonder if there's a way to do it.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 6, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> cartoonchick how many butter London's will u have after u get ur order? pretty good considering you just started collecting it a few weeks ago lol


  	I am SMITTEN with Zoya Blaze!  It's one of the prettiest polishes I've bought in a while.  I now want that entire collection.  The Gold, Ziv, is on backorder.  The holographic glitter is to die for, I can't stop staring at my nails.  I bought Storm at the same time and I'm currently wearing that on my toes.

  	Why oh why did I ever start reading/subscribe to this thread?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2012)

But it must be possible somehow - I order all my OPIs in the US via Transdesign!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Medgal, here's Toff with Glamourdaze lipstick. I don't think it's an exact match, but it's close. Lol, it was so hard to hold both of them in one hand and take the pic.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Is that what I'm going through? A polish midlife crisis? It sure seems like it. But I'm the opposite. I've avoided glitter polishes because they felt juvenile. Now I find myself being drawn to some of them. The modern glitter polishes seem more sophisticated to me now.


  	I guess it's partly just a phase for me. I'm sure I'll wear brighter colors in spring/summer again.

  	I lost my mind for a teeny tiny moment and so it happend that I placed an order for Malice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't even want to post that I bought it, that's how guilty I feel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really REALLY shouldn't have spent that money. I know Liz offered me a CP, but I wanted to stay strong. I was fighting it for weeks, but then I saw it back in stock on a UK site and the next thing I remember is getting a package with that gorgoues polish in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shipping alone was expensive, that's gonna be my only polish haul for a while. I'll try to not order any more until spring. Let's see how that goes with that strong willpower of mine.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> @ Ms Winehouse!
> Um, yeah. Funny that you mention Pokerface. I just ordered it! Pokerface is one of the polishes that sold out on NARS website. It doesn't even show up anymore. It's been sitting in my Beauty.com cart. I would've ordered it yesterday, but I was trying to decide what polish to get with it to make use of another coupon. I decided to get Butter London Posh Bird because I don't see it anywhere else, and Lillibet's Jubilee because it disappeared from Nordstrom's and Ulta's websites. I was planning to get that color later, but I don't want to miss out if it's starting to sell out everywhere. I also got Sloane Ranger which appeared on the website today and Deborah Lippmann Ray of Light since it's LE. Medgal, Swinger is also on Beauty.com now!
> 
> Maybe I do need an intervention. I can't seem stop myself.


  	For some reason I thought Pokerface was a LE shade from 2010. I had no idea that it was still around. It will be mine! Muhahahaha!

  	re: Ray of Light - I haven't got that one yet. I should get a move on and grab it before it disappears completely. It's already sold out on BeautyBay. Eeeeek! Must.Find.RoL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Btw, did you see Sweet Dreams? It's RoL's bright pink sister. But you don't need it if you have BL Disco Biscuit because they're dupes.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> But it must be possible somehow - I order all my OPIs in the US via Transdesign!


  	Hmm, must look into it then .. I would seriously be overjoyed if there was a way to get my hands on some US polishes


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

Anneri said:


> But it must be possible somehow - I order all my OPIs in the US via Transdesign!


  	I get a ton of NP from eBay. Cult Nails, LLarowe, Ninja Polish, RBL and Overall Beauty also ship NP overseas. Perhaps commercial entities can make special arrangements. Or it all depends on how the package is labelled. One of my eBay NP suppliers always marks the package as "Dappen dishes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Most others just write something generic like "Cosmetics".


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I get a ton of NP from eBay. Cult Nails, LLarowe, Ninja Polish, RBL and Overall Beauty also ship NP overseas. Perhaps commercial entities can make special arrangements. Or it all depends on how the package is labelled. One of my eBay NP suppliers always marks the package as "*Dappen dishes"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautyzone! I always wondered what that means.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I guess it's partly just a phase for me. I'm sure I'll wear brighter colors in spring/summer again.
> 
> I lost my mind for a teeny tiny moment and so it happend that I placed an order for Malice.
> 
> ...


  	Oh so you ended up getting Malice anyway?  Can't blame you, it's such a beautiful shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And don't feel guilty, everyone's entitled to treat his/herself to something extra special once in a while


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Oh so you ended up getting Malice anyway?  Can't blame you, it's such a beautiful shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I swear I didn't want to buy it, it happend on an impulse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is really gorgeous, maybe the most beautiful Chanel polish I own. The formula is amazing too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Beautyzone! I always wondered what that means.


  	It's a small world!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> That's great! At least you'll have the chance to see the colours in person even if you end up buying them online
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	In my research for my spreadsheet, I learned that it *is* a LE shade from 2010. It came out with that year's holiday collection. I like that NARS products tend to linger for a bit, but it seems like it's starting to disappear now. I'm glad I caught it when I did. I think that's partly fueling my polish buying frenzy; trying to get colors before they disappear. I've seen enough polishes in the last week alone that I thought about getting but are now starting to disappear.

  	I have seen Sweet Dreams. I was deciding between that one and Ray of Light. Ray of Light appealed to me just a little more. Reviews also said Sweet Dreams was more difficult to work with. It'll be the next Lippmann polish I get.

  	That reminds me! Deborah Lippmann is going to appear on the HSN tonight at 8pm EST. Do they normally have good deals when the company founder appears on the show? Debating if I should check it out or night. That's another contributing factor to my polish splurge. All of these never ending deals keep popping up. Looks like I learned about these brands just in time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I swear I didn't want to buy it, it happend on an impulse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Then it's worth it. No guilt allowed. Just enjoy the polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

Here's my NARS Zulu + Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York mani. It was difficult to get a shot of Zulu where you could see the green in it. It borders on black. Two coats of Zulu with one coat of CiNY layered on top of accent nails. My coke nail really stands out.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my NARS Zulu + Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York mani. It was difficult to get a shot of Zulu where you could see the green in it. It borders on black. Two coats of Zulu with one coat of CiNY layered on top of accent nails. My coke nail really stands out.


  	Cleo and Zulu are getting along just fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love how shiny Zulu is. This is without top coat, right?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I guess it's partly just a phase for me. I'm sure I'll wear brighter colors in spring/summer again.
> 
> I lost my mind for a teeny tiny moment and so it happend that I placed an order for Malice.
> 
> ...


  	      well you have it now, so enjoy it!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Cleo and Zulu are getting along just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's with a top coat, but it's super shiny without it. I always wear a top coat to make the polish last longer. Speaking of top coats, has anyone tried Butter London's matte top coat or Chanel's? I've been curious about getting a matte top coat and would like recommendations.

  	Also, is Zulu so shiny because it's a jelly? I've been trying to figure out the differences between creme and jelly polishes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I probably do need an intervention. But I say no, no, no! Galion is a dark grey, Storm Bird is a shark grey, Manosque is a grey purple, and Koh Lanta is a deep purple. I notice I seem to buy polish in color groupings.  I don't think I have anything that matches Glamordaze, but I'll be on the look out. I'll be sure to tell you if I find something. Off the top of my head, I'm thinking maybe Butter London Toff.  I don't have Jungle Red, but it is on my list. I don't have many red polishes.


  Tis the season...work on your reds now.  haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Cleo and Zulu are getting along just fine! :eyelove:   I love how shiny Zulu is. This is without top coat, right?


 Very nice....CartoonChic, your coke nail is pretty prominent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I guess it's partly just a phase for me. I'm sure I'll wear brighter colors in spring/summer again.  I lost my mind for a teeny tiny moment and so it happend that I placed an order for Malice. :bangin:  I didn't even want to post that I bought it, that's how guilty I feel.hboy:  I really REALLY shouldn't have spent that money. I know Liz offered me a CP, but I wanted to stay strong. I was fighting it for weeks, but then I saw it back in stock on a UK site and the next thing I remember is getting a package with that gorgoues polish in it.   The shipping alone was expensive, that's gonna be my only polish haul for a while. I'll try to not order any more until spring. Let's see how that goes with that strong willpower of mine. :haha:  oke:


  Yay for team Malice.  You made a great choice so you can't have any regrets.  BTW, Malice goes nicely w/ Chanel L' Impatiente lipstick .....just saying. :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

kimibos said:


> :cheer: you got them!!! which one are you doing your nails with, first???       well you have it now, so enjoy it!!!


 Kimibos , I'm totally smitten with all of them, especially Jack the Lad & Wallis.  I was very surprised that The Black Knight is an exact dupe for MAC's Every Thing That Glitters.  I tried them on side by side and couldn't tell the difference!  I would love to wear Wallis first, but we're having our formal Hanukkah dinner on Sunday so I was just getting ready to polish my nails with Hyper (Deep blue w/violet pearl) from MAC's Gareth Pugh collection.  I could conceivably wear a different polish every day until Saturday.  They're just too pretty to just sit on a rack. :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Medgal, here's Toff with Glamourdaze lipstick. I don't think it's an exact match, but it's close. Lol, it was so hard to hold both of them in one hand and take the pic.


 Oh CartoonChic...thank you so much for photographing GD & Toff.  They look so pretty together. I was going to put myself on a NP No Buy but I need Toff first.  My NP racks are supposed to hold 96 bottles, but I have 103 bottles on one rack and 98 on the other, with a little room to spare.  With your help I'll fill that second rack in no time!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I would so love to take you up on that offer .. But i heard that it's not permitted to ship nail polish overseas cause it's a flammable liquid   Not entirely sure but i fear for it .. Awesome picks :supacool: I'm really liking The Black Knight, Jack the Lad and Scuppered, if i can find them instore this saturday they are definitely coming home with me as well.


  Liz, if you have MAC's Everything That Glitters you might want to skip The Black Knight and get another BL.  Much to my surprise it's an exact dupe.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 6, 2012)

I got shipment confirmations for my NARS, Sephora and Beauty.com orders. I'll have my Sephora order tomorrow, but there's no delivery date posted for the other two yet. I'm a little concerned that Pokerface wasn't shipped with the rest of the items. I hope it doesn't mean it sold out. It still shows as in stock on Beauty.com's website.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2012)

yay! I finally got Its a trapeez!! and escaping reality even tho I already have. so many hot pinks bright pinks neon pinks lol can't wait to get home and test them out since my np from last night hipped already ;/ (zoya Blaze)


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I got shipment confirmations for my NARS, Sephora and Beauty.com orders. I'll have my Sephora order tomorrow, but there's no delivery date posted for the other two yet. I'm a little concerned that Pokerface wasn't shipped with the rest of the items. I hope it doesn't mean it sold out. It still shows as in stock on Beauty.com's website.


 Fingers crossed!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 7, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Liz, if you have MAC's Everything That Glitters you might want to skip The Black Knight and get another BL. Much to my surprise it's an exact dupe.


  	Thanks for the info Medgal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't own MAC's Everything That Glitters, which formula do you like best? If they're exact dupes anyway i might as well get the best one formula wise  TIA


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Thanks for the info Medgal! eace:  I don't own MAC's Everything That Glitters, which formula do you like best? If they're exact dupes anyway i might as well get the best one formula wise  TIA


  Liz, I did notice a difference in the MAC & BL formulas, and if I had to choose I would go with BL.  It applied smoother.  That's not to say that ETG was difficult.  It really was not, and if I only had ETG, I would have no regrets.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a pic of my Zoya Blaze mani.  The picture really doesn't do it any justice.  And, for the record, these holographic glitter polishes from their Ornate Collection remove easily, without incident.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 7, 2012)

Fingerpaint's "Hue Left A Message".  Very similar to Butter London's "Rosie Lee".  A b*tch to remove, though!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 7, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Liz, I did notice a difference in the MAC & BL formulas, and if I had to choose I would go with BL. It applied smoother. That's not to say that ETG was difficult. It really was not, and if I only had ETG, I would have no regrets.


  	Thanks Medgal, i'll be picking up The Black Knight then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Love those Butter London bottles btw, they're so cute


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 7, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Here's a pic of my Zoya Blaze mani.  The picture really doesn't do it any justice.  And, for the record, these holographic glitter polishes from their Ornate Collection remove easily, without incident.


  	Love that color! Your nails are so long!! I always manage to break mine so I keep them short now.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 7, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *honey on boost* 


		 			It's not a"llowed" but I've done it MULTIPLE times. I just put cosmetics on the package and the recipient will get it. The only place I won't ship polish to is Italy because they are strict and packages tend to disappear.



  	You REBEL!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Fingerpaint's "Hue Left A Message".  Very similar to Butter London's "Rosie Lee".  A b*tch to remove, though!


	I have this color and have never worn it. No idea when I'll get to it now that my collection has exploded.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 7, 2012)

Yay! Pokerface shipped.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have this color and have never worn it. No idea when I'll get to it now that my collection has exploded.


  	Skittles! Whenever I buy too many polishes in one go and feel guilty about not being able to wear them all I chuck the lot in a skittle manicure (or several skittle manicures, depending on how big the haul is). Half the time the colours/finishes don't match but at least I can reassure myself that I don't buy NP just for the sake of buying NP and that_ I wear everything I buy_





.

  	Perhaps Medgal's BF knows a medical term to describe the situation. And no, delusional doesn't count!


----------



## Corally (Dec 7, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Naynadine said:
> 
> 
> > Beautyzone! I always wondered what that means. :haha:
> ...


 Haha I also buy from Beautyzone! Never understood why boxes are marked as 'dappen dishes' until now. :lol:


----------



## MRV (Dec 7, 2012)

^ Me too!! Cheap and fast. Once a bottle got broken in the envelope (it's the one and only time this has happened), and they just sent me another one with no problems.

  	(BTW The fumes of that broken polish were so strong that a silver coating from another polish's cap had disappeared and the cap was clear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Here's a pic of my Zoya Blaze mani.  The picture really doesn't do it any justice.  And, for the record, these holographic glitter polishes from their Ornate Collection remove easily, without incident.


  What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I have this color and have never worn it. No idea when I'll get to it now that my collection has exploded.


  EXPLODED?  Don't you think that's a bit of an understatement ?  I've so enjoyed watching your collection ERUPT with volcanic force......greens & greys & glitter oh my!   Love, love, love your choices!    :eyelove:


----------



## MRV (Dec 8, 2012)

Illamasqua Cameo and Noble are now available in EU!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 8, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Skittles! Whenever I buy too many polishes in one go and feel guilty about not being able to wear them all I chuck the lot in a skittle manicure (or several skittle manicures, depending on how big the haul is). Half the time the colours/finishes don't match but at least I can reassure myself that I don't buy NP just for the sake of buying NP and that_ I wear everything I buy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I had to look up what you meant by a skittle manicure. Now I get it. I may have to do something like that. Lol @ delusional. You're still wearing the nail polish, so it probably makes you more of a realist than delusional.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 8, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>








 You crack me up! Yeah, erupt is probably a much better word choice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Skittles! Whenever I buy too many polishes in one go and feel guilty about not being able to wear them all I chuck the lot in a skittle manicure (or several skittle manicures, depending on how big the haul is). Half the time the colours/finishes don't match but at least I can reassure myself that I don't buy NP just for the sake of buying NP and that_ I wear everything I buy_ :bigstar: .  Perhaps Medgal's BF knows a medical term to describe the situation. And no, delusional doesn't count! :lol:


  My hubby would skip the clinical jargon/psych nomenclature and call us all straight up nuts...a real term of endearment !


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 8, 2012)

T reviewed CG blue bells sing, I'm using it for my next nail change! was saving it for January but it looks too pretty I need to try mine!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 8, 2012)

* blue bells Ring... not sing lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> * blue bells Ring... not sing lol


  LOL....Checked it out.  It is really very pretty!!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

MRV said:


> Illamasqua Cameo and Noble are now available in EU!!!


  	That's great news, thanks for sharing MRV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely gonna order them soon


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

So i went shopping yesterday in Germany, finally had the opportunity to see the Butter London nail polish shades in person. Quite a few colors weren't available tho (no Lady Muck, The Black Knight, and no holiday 2012 collection either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), guess i need to order them online another time. I did buy 5 other colors, i got All Hail The Queen, Trout Pout, Knackered, Queen Vic, and Saucy Jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which brings my total of BL polishes to 8 now


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm totally angry at Amazon. I wanted to use one of my BL polishes from the set I got cheaply last week, and had a close look at them and started to wonder. When I ordered them on my smartphone, there was no description, only the name of the set, and I had to google which polishes it would contain. Well, now imagine my surprise when I opened the set yesterday and the colours are not the ones I googled! In fact, none of the polishes are from the Holiday LE! I'm so annoyed, because in the meantime they apparently updated their description with the names of the individual colours and while I can send them back and get a refund, I'll have to pay for the shipping myself. So, so annoyed. And I was so looking forward to use them!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 9, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I'm totally angry at Amazon. I wanted to use one of my BL polishes from the set I got cheaply last week, and had a close look at them and started to wonder. When I ordered them on my smartphone, there was no description, only the name of the set, and I had to google which polishes it would contain. Well, now imagine my surprise when I opened the set yesterday and the colours are not the ones I googled! In fact, none of the polishes are from the Holiday LE! I'm so annoyed, because in the meantime they apparently updated their description with the names of the individual colours and while I can send them back and get a refund, I'll have to pay for the shipping myself. So, so annoyed. And I was so looking forward to use them!


  	That's really weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Which polishes did you end up with? Are they colours that you'd never consider wearing at all?

  	I don't use Amazon because they don't accept Paypal. At least they didn't the last time I checked. They do have some good bargains though. Such a shame they made a complete mess of your order.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anneri said:


> And Liz's BL army grows and grows...
> 
> Great picks! Enjoy them!


  	I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love this brand and i wouldn't have ordered from it if it weren't for you and Kimibos. So thanks the both of you!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> *Is it the set with Rosie Lee-Fairy Cake-The Black Knight? *Or other colors? So stupid of them for not listing the polish names individually ..
> I will!
> 
> 
> ...


  	It actually is. Are you interested by any chance? It was dirt cheap - about 19€.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 9, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Liz2012* 

 		 			I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love this brand and i wouldn't have ordered from it if it weren't for you and Kimibos. So thanks the both of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Awww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hear that Kimibos? We created a monster!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Awww!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 9, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> So i went shopping yesterday in Germany, finally had the opportunity to see the Butter London nail polish shades in person. Quite a few colors weren't available tho (no Lady Muck, The Black Knight, and no holiday 2012 collection either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	great choices! Saucy Jack is one of my favorite reds.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> great choices! Saucy Jack is one of my favorite reds.


  	Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Based on online swatches i was going to check out Come To Bed Red, but when i was looking through the nail polishes in the store i was immediately drawn to this one. Such a deep, rich, sophisticated red, love it


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I'm indeed interested in that set, but since i bought 5 BL's just yesterday i'm afraid i need to pass   Need to do some Christmas shopping first + set some money aside for the Strength collection before i commit to buy more nail polish. I'm sorry :bouquet:


  No problem, Liz! Maybe one of my colleagues will be interested in it.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anneri said:


> No problem, Liz! Maybe one of my colleagues will be interested in it.


  	Ok thanks  I really hope you'll be able to sell it and still get those holiday shades you wanted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


	Here's the Gareth Pugh NP ....an oldie but goodie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> So i went shopping yesterday in Germany, finally had the opportunity to see the Butter London nail polish shades in person. Quite a few colors weren't available tho (no Lady Muck, The Black Knight, and no holiday 2012 collection either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Liz they look so pretty.  I hope you enjoy them immensely!  I can't upload photos from my iPad so the hubby let me use his laptop (it's a miracle) so I could share my BL dozen.  After I get BL's Toff, that will be it for me for awhile...famous last words right!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 10, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Liz they look so pretty.  I hope you enjoy them immensely!  I can't upload photos from my iPad so the hubby let me use his laptop (it's a miracle) so I could share my BL dozen.  After I get BL's Toff, that will be it for me for awhile...famous last words right!


  	Thank you, i certainly will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yours look very pretty as well, hope you'll enjoy them as much as i do  And as for that no-buy, i can definitely relate! Went a little overboard lately but hey no regrets


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 10, 2012)

FYI Karmaloop just posted a new coupon code for 40% off plus free shipping. Just picked up fishwife and a lime crime lippie


----------



## Anneri (Dec 10, 2012)

Has anyone from overseas ever ordered there? I'd love to but would like to hear some experiences with them first!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> FYI Karmaloop just posted a new coupon code for 40% off plus free shipping. Just picked up fishwife and a lime crime lippie


	This is the best time of year to shop from Karmaloop. They always have nonstop coupons that just get better and better. The only thing is that you risk stuff selling out if you wait too long to order. Their Butter London selection has shrunk significantly. A lot of the colors they had have sold out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Liz they look so pretty.  I hope you enjoy them immensely!  I can't upload photos from my iPad so the hubby let me use his laptop (it's a miracle) so I could share my BL dozen.  After I get BL's Toff, that will be it for me for awhile...famous last words right!


  	Great choices. I've been looking at red polishes because of Medgal and Saucy Jack is one of the reds on my list. Medgal, what colors did you get again? I recognize some of them, but not all. That Gareth Pugh polish is also very pretty.

  	I'll post a pic of my polishes when they're all delivered. Um, I ordered more over the weekend. I got NARS Koliary since that was a color that disappeared from NARS' website. I was still able to find it at Saks.com. I still have unfinished business with Chanel, so I got Frisson, Frenzy and Particuliere. I had a 15% off coupon from Saks that I didn't want to go to waste. It's not often you can get Chanel at a discount.
  	I'm also being gifted Mimosa from a very kind and generous Specktrette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know I've been splurging like crazy on these polishes. But I keep getting sent coupons and deals that I can't refuse. I see it as the universe telling me I must have them. Who am I to go against the wishes of the universe.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> This is the best time of year to shop from Karmaloop. They always have nonstop coupons that just get better and better. The only thing is that you risk stuff selling out if you wait too long to order. Their Butter London selection has shrunk significantly. A lot of the colors they had have sold out.


	yup! I love waiting till the last minute to buy gifts for all the guys in my family from KL. I bought my bf a herschel wallet last week at 30% (which is great) and went back to get one for my brother today but it was already sold out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Thank you, i certainly will! eace:  Yours look very pretty as well, hope you'll enjoy them as much as i do  And as for that no-buy, i can definitely relate! Went a little overboard lately but hey no regrets


   Oh Liz!  I failed in a really big way.  I had Toff on my mind because Cartoon Chic said I needed it in my life...or at least that's how I interpreted whatever it was that she said.  So, with the mission of getting Toff, and only Toff, I sat at my desk ready to place my order on beauty.com.  And that's when I saw it staring at me...a $10 off coupon.  How could I pass that up?  Why I only needed to spend $40, which meant that I'd be spending $30 plus tax...what a deal!  I was placing my order when I noticed an additional Item in my cart.  It was a FREE BL nail polish.  Be still my heart...game on!  I had gotten one free BL NP, $10 off & free shipping.  I'm a very bad girl...I can't help it!  So, this is what my final order looked like; :eyelove: Jaffa - Juicy Orange Knees Up (free) - Metallic Red Lady Muck - Periwinkle Blue Posh Bird - Smokey Taupe, Glitter Toff - Dusty Brownish Rose Pink Tramp Stamp - Dark Chocolate


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Tramp Stamp - Dark Chocolate


	Hee hee. It's too hard to resist. I want the free polish. I've had stuff sitting in my cart waiting to pull the trigger, but I haven't done it yet. I'm trying to resist. And now Deborah Lippmann is offering a 25% off $60+ coupon. It's like I can't win. Temptation is everywhere. I know I'm going to cave. Just trying to figure out which one I want the most. I can't get both. Can I? No, I can't. Well, maybe I can. But I shouldn't. I keep telling myself this.
  	Lol, it's probably not a good thing to have discussions with myself out loud. I would say makeup is making me lose it, but I lost it a long time ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Great choices. I've been looking at red polishes because of Medgal and Saucy Jack is one of the reds on my list. Medgal, what colors did you get again? I recognize some of them, but not all. That Gareth Pugh polish is also very pretty.  I'll post a pic of my polishes when they're all delivered. Um, I ordered more over the weekend. I got NARS Koliary since that was a color that disappeared from NARS' website. I was still able to find it at Saks.com. I still have unfinished business with Chanel, so I got Frisson, Frenzy and Particuliere. I had a 15% off coupon from Saks that I didn't want to go to waste. It's not often you can get Chanel at a discount. I'm also being gifted Mimosa from a very kind and generous Specktrette!    I know I've been splurging like crazy on these polishes. But I keep getting sent coupons and deals that I can't refuse. I see it as the universe telling me I must have them. Who am I to go against the wishes of the universe. :haha:





Medgal07 said:


> OYE Liz.  I think you just called me out!  You're correct.  I purchased a dozen BLs this month.  The final 9 just arrived today!  Woo hooo!!  They are;  All Hail the Queen Black Knight, The Bossy Boots Come to Bed Red Cream Tea  Gobsmacked  Jack the Lad Knackered Lillibet's Jubilee Scuppered Trout Pout Wallis


  CartoonChic, Above are my BL polishes.  I revised the previously posted list to include three BLs that I had gotten before the nine.  Finally, I understand what you mean about coupons & deals.  They just suck you right in!  I added six more BLs. OYE.  I'm hopeless!   It's not my fault.  But For you telling me that I NEED Toff, I would never have gone on Beauty.com to order it; and But For the $10 off coupon, a free BL NP & free shipping, I would not be a hoarder of nail polish.  I felt a little better when I told  myself that at least they're not cats...just pretty little bottles of nail polish! :shock:  :eyelove:  BTW, you will love Mimosa!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Hee hee. It's too hard to resist. I want the free polish. I've had stuff sitting in my cart waiting to pull the trigger, but I haven't done it yet. I'm trying to resist. And now Deborah Lippmann is offering a 25% off $60+ coupon. It's like I can't win. Temptation is everywhere. I know I'm going to cave. Just trying to figure out which one I want the most. I can't get both. Can I? No, I can't. Well, maybe I can. But I shouldn't. I keep telling myself this. Lol, it's probably not a good thing to have discussions with myself out loud. I would say makeup is making me lose it, but I lost it a long time ago.:silly:


 You're a hoot! ....and a nocturnal stalker of bargains & nail polish!  Isn't it fun?  Yes you can get both...you should get both.  Not to sound morbid here, but we buried an Aunt yesterday.  Point being, YOLO.  THAT's what I told my husband after the funeral, which helped to convince him to order me a new iMAC. CartoonChic, YOLO! BTW, where are you storing all of this NP?  I can tell you're a super organized person!!  :encore:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 10, 2012)

Make the most of the free NP, bla bla % off and free shipping codes girls! I know I would, if only we had them here. Sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Buy now, suffer later. That's been my motto ever since my makeup and NP madness began and I've been getting along just fine. Having lots of pretties to play with eases the suffering beautifully


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 11, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Tramp Stamp - Dark Chocolate


  	Sweet haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Don't feel bad about your order and just enjoy your free/discounted nail polishes, i totally understand you can't say no to great deals like that. Like BuickMackane already said, if only we had deals like that here, i would be unstoppable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see you ordered Lady Muck btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a GORGEOUS color, i bet you'll love it!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 11, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Liz2012* 


		 			Sweet haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't feel bad about your order and just enjoy your free/discounted nail polishes, i totally understand you can't say no to great deals like that. Like BuickMackane already said, if only we had deals like that here, i would be unstoppable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I see you ordered Lady Muck btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a GORGEOUS color, i bet you'll love it!



  	Lady Muck is awesomeness in a bottle!


----------



## MRV (Dec 11, 2012)

^ Yes, we have something! Over the weekend I had a chance to order 1 Illamasqua lippie and 3 nail polishes for almost 50% off (!!!) but I did not... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I need a break... just a few days. All of my previous orders have not yet arrived. Today I finally got Dior Marilyn and Nails Inc Graffiti Camden Lock.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 11, 2012)

That, m'dear, is what the denizens of the NP thread call _a momentary lapse of reason_. I'm sure you'll be back with a vengeance once your little break is over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have fun with your new NPs!

  	Btw, what is this goldmine that sells Illamasqua lippies and NPs at half price? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	AND WHY HAVEN'T I BEEN THERE BEFORE?!?!?!?


----------



## MRV (Dec 11, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> That, m'dear, is what the denizens of the NP thread call _a momentary lapse of reason_. I'm sure you'll be back with a vengeance once your little break is over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It was ASOS! First they had upto 50% off of some makeup (I ordered some other stuff), and then 20% off of everything (there were some overlapping). Compared to regular item prices the reduction was about 45-50% on some sets. BUT they *still* have VERY GOOD deals on some sets!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 11, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> That, m'dear, is what the denizens of the NP thread call _a momentary lapse of reason_. I'm sure you'll be back with a vengeance once your little break is over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks 

  	I didn't know ASOS shipped makeup outside the UK. I probably confused it with another company. ASOS, here I come!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 11, 2012)

Just ordered Hannukah Floam, Candy Cane Floam and Girly Floam from Ninja Polish! I'm so excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I was going to get Pinkerbell Floam too but the total amount would then be noticeably greater than the safe EUR22. It's not LE so I can get it later


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Make the most of the free NP, bla bla % off and free shipping codes girls! I know I would, if only we had them here. Sigh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks for the reminder ladies. Medgal, sorry to hear about your Aunt. You're right, YOLO. Here's the damage!

  	HSN.com - 15% off + $10 credit


 		DL Today Was a Fairytale - contains virgin diamond powder 
 
  	Beauty.com - $15 off $75 + $10 credit


 		DL Sweet Dreams 	
 		DL Boom Boom Pow - contains 24K gold dust 	
 		BL Scoundrel 	
 		BL Dahling 	
 		BL Queen Vic 	
 		BL Knees Up (free) 
 
  	Chanel Polishes - $10 off


 		Coco Blue 	
 		Blue Boy 	
 		Blue Rebel 	
 		Fire 
 
  	I'm very happy that I got everything with some type of discount or coupon. I've been debating the Chanel Les Jeans polishes for quite some time. I decided to finally get them before I lost my chance. I also wanted to get Lilac Sky, but it sold out on me so I got Fire instead. It'll kick off my red polish haul that I plan to do in February.

*YOLO!*


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	Up until the other day, my polishes were all squirreled away in different corners of the room. I now have them stored temporarily in a cardbox box, which is quite fitting considering that's probably where I'll end up if I keep shopping like this. I've been trying to figure out a permanent storage solution for them. I don't think wall shelves will be an option for me, so I'll probably end up storing them in boxes or drawers.

  	I've also been keeping my polishes in their packaging. I was going to remove the polish from their boxes once I figured out how I was going to store them. But after seeing honeyonboost's pics, I think I'll keep them like that. It didn't occur to me that the Chanel caps will be in the way of seeing the polish color. The boxes have the polish names printed right on the lid so I always know what I'm picking. I think I'll store my Butter Londons on their sides like kimibos did. Will this hurt the polish to not have them standing up?

  	I have enough polishes now to where I'm going to invest in nail swatches. I was going to get the nail wheels at Sally's, but I found these nail sticks instead on eBay. I like them a lot better because there's more room for labeling, they're clear and they're separated. I don't have to worry about repainting the nails like I would on a nail wheel as my collection grows. Plus they're cheaper than Sally's nail wheels.

  	http://www.ebay.com/itm/140845300255?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, my Beauty.com order has shipped already. I love shopping there. I feel so spoiled by them.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

hi girls. i was sick but now im back. you have all gone polish insane!! buick and i have created not only one monster (liz) but 3 with cartoonchic and medgal07!!!! 

  	liz enjoy your haul from germany it looks so cute,  and i hope you had an awesome time. medgal happy hanukkah, your table and nails look soo beautiful and festive!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 11, 2012)

hey I was wondering where you've been lol I don't know what color I do my nails today.... so many to pick from!!!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> hey I was wondering where you've been lol I don't know what color I do my nails today.... so many to pick from!!!


  	yeah i had stomach flu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but im wearing BL trustafarian right now.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Up until the other day, my polishes were all squirreled away in different corners of the room. I now have them stored temporarily in a cardbox box, which is quite fitting considering that's probably where I'll end up if I keep shopping like this. I've been trying to figure out a permanent storage solution for them. I don't think wall shelves will be an option for me, so I'll probably end up storing them in boxes or drawers.
> 
> I've also been keeping my polishes in their packaging. I was going to remove the polish from their boxes once I figured out how I was going to store them. But after seeing honeyonboost's pics, I think I'll keep them like that. It didn't occur to me that the Chanel caps will be in the way of seeing the polish color. The boxes have the polish names printed right on the lid so I always know what I'm picking. I think I'll store my Butter Londons on their sides like kimibos did. Will this hurt the polish to not have them standing up?
> 
> ...


  	I've read that it's bad to store the side ways but then some people say it's fine. You should look into the Melmers from Michaels they have small ones that are really cute for storage and Michael's is always running a 40% off a single item coupon on the iphone app.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Estee Lauder Spring '13 Collection "Paris Macaroons Pure Color Nail Lacquer"

*Narcissist* – dew rose
*Lilac Leather* – dream lavender
*Coral Cult* – pink berries​ *Dilettante France* – blueberry​ *Absinthe* – delicate spring tea​ 

 Source: Chic Profile                                     mine                          mine                          mine​ ​


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

*China Glaze Tranzitions Collection Swatches:*
  	http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/12/china-glaze-tranzitions-collection.html

*Nicole by OPI Selena Gomez Collection Swatches*:
  	http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/12/Nicole-by-OPI-Selena-Gomez-Collection-Swatches-Review.html

****i kind of like the one called selena in the gomez collection. and from CG i like Duplicity,and Modify Me.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like the EL polishes. Maybe I'll end up getting one, the lavender looks nice.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 11, 2012)

I want all the EL ones except the green one. I don't own any tho , how are they? I like the Selena one too


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I really like the EL polishes. Maybe I'll end up getting one, the lavender looks nice.


  	yes they look cute, i dont have a single EL polish, do you have some??


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 11, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yes they look cute, i dont have a single EL polish, do you have some??


  	No, I don't. I have seen those spring promo pics on different blogs and always thought that I need to try one.

  	.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> You're going to love Les Jeans! One of my favorite Chanel sets.. probably because I still haven't found Mistral and Riviera at a good price yet lol Where did you get a discount on the Chanel polishes? And is the HSN deal available to everyone? I know there are a few DL's I need/want
> I've read that it's bad to store the side ways but then some people say it's fine. You should look into the Melmers from Michaels they have small ones that are really cute for storage and Michael's is always running a 40% off a single item coupon on the iphone app.


	I ordered Les Jeans and Fire from izzysbeautyshoppe.com. They sent out an email with a code for $10 off $150. The code is XMAS. I got the other Chanel polishes from Saks.com. I received an email with a code for 15% off, but it was one time use. I used the code HSNNEWHOLIDAY for 15% off at HSN.com. It says it's for new customers and it only applied to one item in my cart. I was trying to get two polishes at first, but only got one when I saw how the code worked. The additional $10 off HSN.com was through a promotion through my credit card.

  	Thanks for the tip about Melmers! I like it much, much better than the plastic totes I was considering. I can't believe it holds so many polishes. By the way, I'm going to need recommendations on what Dior polishes to get. I'm going to start hauling from that brand next year, and probably Essie and Zoya too.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> No, I don't. I have seen those spring promo pics on different blogs and always thought that I need to try one..


  	      oh no, we are all newbies to EL polishes. i googled some swatches and they look good to me but im going to wait for the sprring collection to make my first purchase.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I ordered Les Jeans and Fire from izzysbeautyshoppe.com. They sent out an email with a code for $10 off $150. The code is XMAS. I got the other Chanel polishes from Saks.com. I received an email with a code for 15% off, but it was one time use. I used the code HSNNEWHOLIDAY for 15% off at HSN.com. It says it's for new customers and it only applied to one item in my cart. I was trying to get two polishes at first, but only got one when I saw how the code worked. The additional $10 off HSN.com was through a promotion through my credit card.
> Thanks for the tip about Melmers! I like it much, much better than the plastic totes I was considering. I can't believe it holds so many polishes. By the way, I'm going to need recommendations on what Dior polishes to get. I'm going to start hauling from that brand next year, and probably Essie and Zoya too.


  	Thanks! I've been deleting emails like crazy I've probably been missing some great sales. I'm trying to be "good" for the rest of the month.

	There are so many great Dior polishes! I'm going to see which ones are still available and give you a list. I LOVE their brush it's amazing.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

i got 2 manis.

  	BL All Hail The Queen: its not really want i wanted. from swatches it looks like a light nude color. but its brown on me. maybe because of my skin tone. i do like how it looks. nurses liked it, they are always sweet and like my nails! 






  	BL Trustafarian: this one is the opposite too light and somehow not as holographic as Fishwife. 





  	*i ordered some face oils and body lotion at drugstore.com and no polish, i have been strong with my no-buy! i have to get ready for all the spring polish collections!!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 11, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i got 2 manis.
> 
> BL All Hail The Queen: its not really want i wanted. from swatches it looks like a light nude color. but its brown on me. maybe because of my skin tone. i do like how it looks. nurses liked it, they are always sweet and like my nails!
> 
> ...


  	Me too. I want to get the mint from the CG collection already! Are there any swatches yet?

  	Trustafarian looks nice. I wish my nails would grow that long, but they are too thin and split before they get there.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Me too. I want to get the mint from the CG collection already! Are there any swatches yet?
> 
> Trustafarian looks nice. I wish my nails would grow that long, but they are too thin and split before they get there.


  	 no swatches yet    have you tried garlic or onions? like you put a little piece of garlic in your clear base polish. or you massage you nails in a piece of onion. i also take calcium and chew gummy bear vitamins haha ohh and i take milk when i can tolerate it. i dont think nail strengtheners help me alot cause i do my nails like every day. i have been using the BL nail fertilizer and it seems good but i cant tell. sorry


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Me too. I want to get the mint from the CG collection already! Are there any swatches yet?
> 
> Trustafarian looks nice.* I wish my nails would grow that long, but they are too thin and split before they get there.*


  	Try using a nail hardener as your base coat. I use Salon Sciences Instant Artificials and it's working great for me so far.

  	kimibos, glad your feeling better and gorgeous nails as usual. I think my next mani will be with Ray of Light. I also commend you for sticking to your no buy.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Try using a nail hardener as your base coat. I use Salon Sciences Instant Artificials and it's working great for me so far.
> 
> kimibos, glad your feeling better and gorgeous nails as usual. I think my next mani will be with Ray of Light. I also commend you for sticking to your no buy.


  	I have tried nail hardeners in the past, but never noticed much of a difference. But it's been a couple of years, and those were only cheap drugstore ones. Maybe I should give it another try now and get a better quality one. I'm looking for a new base coat anway, since I don't like my Color Club one. Does Essie have good base coats/hardeners?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Try using a nail hardener as your base coat. I use Salon Sciences Instant Artificials and it's working great for me so far.
> 
> kimibos, glad your feeling better and gorgeous nails as usual. I think my next mani will be with Ray of Light. I also commend you for sticking to your no buy.


  	       thanksx3.  ray of light is my list to get along with cleo in ny. those are the only ones from deborah that i want so far. post pics. i luv the mani that you did with cleo and the black that u used, is it the nars one??


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I have never heard of that. Does that really work? I just imagine smelly nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     not if you do it like in the afternoon. and then use a scented oil for the cuticles. keeping those hydrated helps with nail growth too. i havent tried essie, well just a ridge filler i got for free and i like it, a lot. really good actually. i like the nutrition base from  seche. and  theres the nail life from sally that i could send you but that one has formaldehyde, would you be willing to use that one?? my aunt uses it and it works.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> I have never heard of that. Does that really work? I just imagine smelly nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I don't have anything by Essie, so I don't know.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 11, 2012)

kimibos said:


> not if you do it like in the afternoon. and then use a scented oil for the cuticles. keeping those hydrated helps with nail growth too. i havent tried essie, well just a ridge filler i got for free and i like it, a lot. really good actually. i like the nutrition base from  seche. and  theres the nail life from sally that i could send you but that one has formaldehyde, would you be willing to use that one?? my aunt uses it and it works.


  	Thanks for the offer! But you don't have to send one to me, I'll just get an Essie one with my next order. I'm using Essie's Good to Go as a top coat, and really like it, so I guess I will try one of their base coats as well.
  	I don't care too much about the ingredients in my nail products to be honest, as long as they don't smell bad. That's why I didn't like the Seche Vite top coat, it always gave me a headache.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for the offer! But you don't have to send one to me, I'll just get an Essie one with my next order. I'm using Essie's Good to Go as a top coat, and really like it, so I guess I will try one of their base coats as well.
> I don't care too much about the ingredients in my nail products to be honest, as long as they don't smell bad. That's why I didn't like the Seche Vite top coat, it always gave me a headache.


  	      your welcome. i want to try the essie top coat now!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

kimibos said:


> your welcome. i want to try the essie top coat now!


	This brings me to a question that I've been wanting to ask everyone. What's everyone's favorites for the following? I've listed what I currently use. I'm looking to upgrade my manicure tools.



 *Nail polish remover:* Zoya Remove Plus, Karma Organic Nail Polish Remover 	
 *Cotton pads:* Some cheapo drug store brand. They fall apart and stick to my nails. Can't stand them. 	
 *Nail file:* Tropical Shine Fine (for natural nails). I've been thinking about getting a crystal nail file. 	
 *Cuticle remover:* Sally Hanson Gel Cuticle Remover 	
 *Cuticle pusher:* I use a plastic one because metal ones scare me. 	
 *Buffer:* Tropical Shine Mini 4-Way Buffer Block 	
 *Base coat:* Salon Sciences Instant Artificials 	
 *Top coat:* Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat, Beauty Secrets Top Coat for Nails 	
 *Cuticle oil/cream:* Beauty Secrets Cuticle Oil 	
 *Extras:* OPI Drip Dry Lacquer Drying Drops


----------



## MRV (Dec 11, 2012)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks for the offer! But you don't have to send one to me, I'll just get an Essie one with my next order. I'm using Essie's Good to Go as a top coat, and really like it, so I guess I will try one of their base coats as well.
> I don't care too much about the ingredients in my nail products to be honest, as long as they don't smell bad. That's why I didn't like the Seche Vite top coat, it always gave me a headache.


  	I've been using Essie's Good to Go as a top coat and the Ridge Filler as a base coat. I've been quite happy with them, although the top coat does shrink a bit.

  	I'm always having problems with my right hand (the polish and nails chip). I think I have to try some hardener (one without formaldehyde though).


  	Have you seen these? I think they look yummier than the EL ones.




  	http://abeautyfeature.blogspot.fi/2012/12/butterlondon-sweetie-shop-nail-polish.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 11, 2012)

MRV said:


> Have you seen these? I think they look yummier than the EL ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I need them all.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 11, 2012)

omg I want half of them... and I will get them! i will I will I will ... so much for my no buy lmao


----------



## MRV (Dec 12, 2012)

Fruity Lashes has info and swatches of Dior Nail Glow. I might want that for my toes (don't like polish on my toes).

  	http://www.fruitylashes.com/dior-spring-2013-cherie-bow-collection-swatches-review-15017/


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2012)

I own some EL polishes and am not particularly happy with them. I'd choose BL over them any day! Their brush is better and it doesn't chip as fast on me as EL. But then, nearly everything chips fast in me, so I don't know.  Naynadine, I've got weak nails which peal very easily, and I've used the OPI strengthener with good results. Microcell is not bad either, but the OPI one works better for me.  Kimibos, glad you're better!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 12, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hi girls. i was sick but now im back. you have all gone polish insane!! buick and i have created not only one monster (liz) but 3 with cartoonchic and medgal07!!!!
> 
> liz enjoy your haul from germany it looks so cute,  and i hope you had an awesome time. medgal happy hanukkah, your table and nails look soo beautiful and festive!


  	Hi Kimibos, glad to see you back girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to hear you were not feeling well, hope you're all better now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a wonderful time in Germany, thanks  I've decided a few days ago to go on a polish no-buy as well tho, i wonder how long i can keep this up lol ..


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 12, 2012)

MRV said:


> Thank you for this tip! I've been thinking of getting some nail wheels and this seems really nice.
> 
> 
> I've been using Essie's Good to Go as a top coat and the Ridge Filler as a base coat. I've been quite happy with them, although the top coat does shrink a bit.
> ...


  	GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing MRV!
  	*Adds the violet, mint, and sherbet one to her wishlist*


----------



## MRV (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh no! I have a chance to go to a tax free at the end of January, and I recently noticed that they have BL in their selection! So I was just checking out when the spring collecion is coming out and noticed that the nude looking shade is called Cuppa (which means syphilis in my language (written with a k though) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2012)

I found some swatches from the new OPI and China Glaze Collections:
http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/12/china-glaze-tranzitions-fotos.html#links

http://www.nikkietutorials.com/site/2012/12/mariah-carey-by-opi-collection-review-swatches/

  	I still want the blue/purple one from the MC collection.

  	The tranzitions I'm not sure about.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting this.  I recently finally finished swatching all of mine on nail wheels (I get mine relatively cheaply at a local Korean nail supply store) but I like your idea.




CartoonChic said:


> Up until the other day, my polishes were all squirreled away in different corners of the room. I now have them stored temporarily in a cardbox box, which is quite fitting considering that's probably where I'll end up if I keep shopping like this. I've been trying to figure out a permanent storage solution for them. I don't think wall shelves will be an option for me, so I'll probably end up storing them in boxes or drawers.
> 
> I've also been keeping my polishes in their packaging. I was going to remove the polish from their boxes once I figured out how I was going to store them. But after seeing honeyonboost's pics, I think I'll keep them like that. It didn't occur to me that the Chanel caps will be in the way of seeing the polish color. The boxes have the polish names printed right on the lid so I always know what I'm picking. I think I'll store my Butter Londons on their sides like kimibos did. Will this hurt the polish to not have them standing up?
> 
> ...


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 12, 2012)

The only things I have to add are in red:



CartoonChic said:


> This brings me to a question that I've been wanting to ask everyone. What's everyone's favorites for the following? I've listed what I currently use. I'm looking to upgrade my manicure tools.
> 
> 
> *Nail polish remover:* Zoya Remove Plus, (<-- This is the best polish remover EVER, IMO!)   Karma Organic Nail Polish Remover
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 12, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I found some swatches from the new OPI and China Glaze Collections:
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/12/china-glaze-tranzitions-fotos.html#links
> 
> http://www.nikkietutorials.com/site/2012/12/mariah-carey-by-opi-collection-review-swatches/
> ...


  	Thanks for the links! I'll safely pass on all of them. I'm not a fan of the gritty looking polish it would drive me insane.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 12, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I found some swatches from the new OPI and China Glaze Collections:
> http://mackarrie.blogspot.de/2012/12/china-glaze-tranzitions-fotos.html#links
> 
> http://www.nikkietutorials.com/site/2012/12/mariah-carey-by-opi-collection-review-swatches/
> ...


  	      thanks, i think that the mariah one is a pass. and i do like some from tranzitions but im going to pass too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2012)

My Beauty.com order from yesterday was delivered today at 10:00am. That's less than a 24 hour turnaround. Mind you, I only got the free standard shipping. Great job Beauty.com!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## kimibos (Dec 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My Beauty.com order from yesterday was delivered today at 10:00am. That's less than a 24 hour turnaround. Mind you, I only got the free standard shipping. Great job Beauty.com!


  	     they are having a buy 2 BL and get knees up for free. . . . . . .  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hate their sales badly, they have me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at their website all the time. i luv their shipping, its the fastest one ever!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 12, 2012)

kimibos said:


> they are having a buy 2 BL and get knees up for free. . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's the deal I got. I just checked their site again and it looks like the deal is no longer available. I must've placed my order just under the wire yesterday because Knees Up was included in my order.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 12, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 



 		 			Beauty.com - $15 off $75 + $10 credit


 				DL Sweet Dreams 			
 				DL Boom Boom Pow - contains 24K gold dust 			
 *BL Scoundrel* 
 *BL Dahling* 
 *BL Queen Vic* 
 *BL Knees Up (free)* 
 

  	    i think that all the BL ones, you got are in my list now!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Sweet haul!   Don't feel bad about your order and just enjoy your free/discounted nail polishes, i totally understand you can't say no to great deals like that. Like BuickMackane already said, if only we had deals like that here, i would be unstoppable  I see you ordered Lady Muck btw :eyelove:  Such a GORGEOUS color, i bet you'll love it!


 I'm stunned!  I ordered  my BLs on Sunday, 12/10 & got them today 12/12 all except Jaffa, which is scheduled to arrive on the 18th.  That was incredibly fast for free standard shipping.  You're correct...Lady Muck is beautiful and I just might have to wear it tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> My Beauty.com order from yesterday was delivered today at 10:00am. That's less than a 24 hour turnaround. Mind you, I only got the free standard shipping. Great job Beauty.com! :clapping:


 That is totally awesome!  Even faster than my delivery.  They rock!!!!!! :encore:


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2012)

European ladies, I need your help. I had an absolutely rotten, horrible week, and I need to sooth my sould via a nice nail polish haul. Where do we get some reasonably priced (read: cheap, cheaper, the cheapest!) BL and DL polishes? Please share awesome online/ebay shops, whatever... I need my polish fix!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I recently finally finished swatching all of mine on nail wheels (I get mine relatively cheaply at a local Korean nail supply store) but I like your idea.


  	I ordered the nail sticks. Delivery is going to take 15-25 days. I would've ordered two more packs, but I'll wait to see how I like them first.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> European ladies, I need your help. I had an absolutely rotten, horrible week, and I need to sooth my sould via a nice nail polish haul. Where do we get some reasonably priced (read: cheap, cheaper, the cheapest!) BL and DL polishes? Please share awesome online/ebay shops, whatever... I need my polish fix!


	Sorry about your rough week. Share what you haul for your polish therapy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

Here's my box o' polish. I've only started using this box earlier this week and I'm already out of room. I have 7 more Butter London polishes from Karmaloop being delivered today and I'm waiting for the Chanel Les Jeans polishes to ship. They're not going to fit in the box. I'm going to Michael's this weekend to see about getting a Melmers.






  	All of the Butter London, Deborah Lippmann and NARS polishes were purchased within the last 3 weeks. Three of the Chanel polishes were purchased during that time. I got my first Chanel polish in September. I had the Chanel polishes organized by number at first. I changed it to alphabetical order because it's easier to find the color I want. Normally I would have them arranged by color if they weren't in their boxes.

  	I don't like Deborah Lippmann's boxes, so I'm glad I can see the polish colors without them. Her boxes are hard to open and I feel like I'm going to cut myself fooling around with the hard plastic. And am I the only one who has a really hard time opening the bottles? I thought it was an isolated incident when I first got Cleopatra in NY, but it seems like I struggled to open nearly all of the Lippmann polishes.

  	I'm still unsure of how to store the Butter London polishes. I was going to store them on their sides to see the colors, but not if it will hurt the polish. I saw one storage picture where someone had painted the top of the lid with the polish color. Keep scrolling down until you get to Drawer Eight. I think that's pretty clever, but I don't want to ruin the tops or boxes of my polishes. I may do a version where I use tape instead, or maybe attach a nail swatch to the lid. She has an amazing polish collection, by the way.

  	http://polishjinx.blogspot.com/2012/08/my-polish-stash-three-melmers-fully.html

  	I also stumbled across these pictures for another storage option. Clear shoe box drawers. I love how there are optional dividers to purchase for further organizing.

  	http://www.fabfatale.com/2012/08/nail-polish-storage-cubes/


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you, CartoonChic!

  	I wanted to share some pics of my collection from a while back (it has grown exponentially larger during the last months). I love the nail fans/sticks, so convenient!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

annieri, i hope you feel better, and i want some of those nail fans now. great idea!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, CartoonChic!
> 
> I wanted to share some pics of my collection from a while back (it has grown exponentially larger during the last months). I love the nail fans/sticks, so convenient!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> European ladies, I need your help. I had an absolutely rotten, horrible week, and I need to sooth my sould via a nice nail polish haul. Where do we get some reasonably priced (read: cheap, cheaper, the cheapest!) BL and DL polishes? Please share awesome online/ebay shops, whatever... I need my polish fix!


  	Nowt like a bit of NP therapy after a horrid week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I haven't been able to find a cheapo source of DL and BL polishes. My DLs are mostly from BeautyBay. I also get them from the bay of evil if all else fails (i.e., more often than I'd like).

  	I've bought BL from quite a few places such as Feelunique, Bath&Unwind and Lookfantastic. I used to buy them from eBay when they weren't as widely available.

  	I'd also be very interested in any EU-based online store that sells these two brands at more NP hoarder friendly prices


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, CartoonChic!
> 
> I wanted to share some pics of my collection from a while back (it has grown exponentially larger during the last months). I love the nail fans/sticks, so convenient!


  	Time for me to ditch the nail wheels, methinks!

  	I'm going to need a_ lot_ of those stick thingies


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> European ladies, I need your help. I had an absolutely rotten, horrible week, and I need to sooth my sould via a nice nail polish haul. Where do we get some reasonably priced (read: cheap, cheaper, the cheapest!) BL and DL polishes? Please share awesome online/ebay shops, whatever... I need my polish fix!


  	Sorry to hear you had such a horrible week Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The only website that comes to mind right now is this one: http://www.bathandunwind.com/default.asp . They don't sell DL polishes tho, their BL polishes are priced €14.81, which i think is ok.
  	You might find them cheaper, i have no idea. Sorry i can't be of more help, i bet BuickMackane will be able to give you an entire list of online shops tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Have fun hauling!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Nowt like a bit of NP therapy after a horrid week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Speaking of the devil ..


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Time for me to ditch the nail wheels, methinks!
> 
> I'm going to need a_ lot_ of those stick thingies


	Heh. My first order was two packs of fifty pieces, and imagine my horror when I realised I needed more than the double amount!

  	Thanks for all your well whishes and recs for shops! Maybe we could come up with a list?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

i have a BL list that i really want right now.  im a masochists but ahhhh i cant help it. i think my next haul is going to be all of them. i hope i get at least 50 bucks from my brother. to get them.

  	lady muck 
  	knackered
  	tea with the queen
  	scuppered
  	artful dodger
  	slapper


  	hahahaha i just realize im doing imaginary hauls!!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 13, 2012)

Hope you feel better, Anneri!
  	Love the nail fans. I'm zooming in on the colors and now I want CG White Cap.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 13, 2012)

If you have any questions, let me know! CG White Cap is a beautiful colour. Quite sheer, tho.

  	Kimibos, great list! I still plan to get some of the BL polishes from their Holiday LE. And wallis.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

Anneri said:


> If you have any questions, let me know! CG White Cap is a beautiful colour. Quite sheer, tho.
> 
> Kimibos, great list! I still plan to get some of the BL polishes from their Holiday LE. And wallis.


  	     yes, get wallis, i luv it. im not doing anything for christmas, but im gonna wear Wallis.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

Cartoon chic, what's wrong with putting the BL bottles by the side? are they harder to open?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i find that the cap thingy is the best invention ever, better than the material that orly has in the cap. i wish i could have all the polishes out, but i cant. i actually have like more than half of my stuff packed, cause we are moving in jan-feb. i also dont have the money to buy one of those elmer thingies. i like having them by brand in pretty boxes that are cheap at tjmaxx. then in my bookshelf, but now some are in big brown boxes.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Cartoon chic, what's wrong with putting the BL bottles by the side? are they harder to open??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love Orly's rubberised caps!

  	The prize for the most fiddly and inconvenient bottle goes to Strangebeautiful's Colour Cubes. Something possessed me to get 5 of the stuff (or was it 6? I can't check because I'm a loooooong distance away from my beloved NP collection). Bad move. Opening the bottles is a nightmare. I often find myself having to use pliers to open them. Because the caps are made of some kind of soft metal, the pliers leaves ugly dents and scratches. Application is similarly fiddly. A shame really, because the polish itself is very good and they have some really unique colours.

  	I think the cubes have been DCd. Someone at Strangebeautiful finally saw the light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i have a BL list that i really want right now.  im a masochists but ahhhh i cant help it. i think my next haul is going to be all of them. i hope i get at least 50 bucks from my brother. to get them.
> 
> lady muck
> knackered
> ...


	If you want to shop now, Beauty.com has a new promo for a free DL Boom Boom Pow polish with a $20 purchase. I already ordered that polish the other day and it was delivered yesterday. I really like it. The gold particles are more fine than Cleopatra in NY and the base is clear. I'm tempted to take advantage of this new promo anyway, but I can't combine it with other promos. I'd have to pay full price for the other polishes in my cart. I think I'm too spoiled to that now.

  	You may also want to add Aston to your list. I don't have it yet, but it may be a more rose version of All Hail The Queen since you don't like the way it looks on you. I was finally able to swatch AHTQ today since I removed my old manicure and I love it. It's a very pretty nude on me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Cartoon chic, what's wrong with putting the BL bottles by the side? are they harder to open??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I don't know if there's anything wrong with it yet. I wanted to lay them on their sides because of your storage pic. I asked if it would hurt the polish to do that, and honey on boost said that she read some people say it doesn't and others say it does.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 



 		 			re: DL bottles - I too find them harder to open than most other polishes. I think it's to do with the shape.

 		 			re: BL storage - I put little stickers on the top of the cap with the name of the colour. Doesn't look very nice but at least I can find the colour I'm looking for.

 		 			I love Orly's rubberised caps!

 		 			The prize for the most fiddly and inconvenient bottle goes to Strangebeautiful's Colour Cubes. Something possessed me to get 5 of the stuff (or was it 6? I can't check because I'm a loooooong distance away from my beloved NP collection). Bad move. Opening the bottles is a nightmare. I often find myself having to use pliers to open them. Because the caps are made of some kind of soft metal, the pliers leaves ugly dents and scratches. Application is similarly fiddly. A shame really, because the polish itself is very good and they have some really unique colours.


  	       i may do the stickers or just wait till i move to our own house and get a nice display for them. i had problems with the dl ones too. the shape is just weird. ohh i googled the Strange cubes. the bottle looks like the julep one but the caps are different. have you tried the julep polishes??


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 13, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


		 			i may do the stickers or just wait till i move to our own house and get a nice display for them. i had problems with the dl ones too. the shape is just weird. ohh i googled the Strange cubes. the bottle looks like the julep one but the caps are different. have you tried the julep polishes??



  	No, I never tried Julep. I'm familiar with the brand, but I don't think I came across any European stockists (I probably didn't try hard enough). They have some amazing colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Julep bottles are like little skyscrapers, right? Strangebeautifuls are very similar in shape to American Apparels. Which is all very nice, but shoving two bottles in a plastic cube does bugger all for user friendliness. I actually tried breaking one of the cubes but I stopped halfway because I almost broke one of the bottles.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't know if there's anything wrong with it yet. I wanted to lay them on their sides because of your storage pic. I asked if it would hurt the polish to do that, and honey on boost said that she read some people say it doesn't and others say it does. 	   	 		 			*yeah i dont think that it would affect the polish, but who knows. my little  things has 2 more drawers so it may  become the place for all the future BL purchases. *
> 
> Originally Posted by *CartoonChic*
> 
> ...


 *i dont see the polish in the basket or in the gift with purchase section so its probably gone. but that;s ok. my list  from DL is *
* +ray of light                                                                                                                                                                                                  *
* +cleo in ny                                                                                                                                                                               i find that BL is always on  *

*                                                                                                                                                                                               sale at beauty.com    *
* +waking up in vegas          *
*                                                                                                                                                                   so i always go      towards them more.the 20%*
* +the snow white set.                                                                                                                                                                        never applies to DL*


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 13, 2012)

kimibos said:


> *i dont see the polish in the basket or in the gift with purchase section so its probably gone. but that;s ok. my list  from DL is *
> * +ray of light                                                                                                                                                                                                  *
> * +cleo in ny                                                                                                                                                                               i find that BL is always on sale at beauty.com    *
> * +waking up in vegas                                                                                                                                                                              so i always go towards them more.the 20%*
> * +the snow white set.                                                                                                                                                                        never applies to DL*


	You have to get the promo through a link. It was in an email they sent out today. I figured you were signed up for their emails and got it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 13, 2012)

got blue gaze np today, I'm glad I picked it up it reminds me of the one from Chen man I didn't pick up. I need to pick one of the butter london holiday colors but I don't know which one..... :/


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> No, I never tried Julep. I'm familiar with the brand, but I don't think I came across any European stockists (I probably didn't try hard enough). They have some amazing colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       yes some of their colors are really pretty. and some are perfect with just one coat.  i hate not being able to open a polish, i go crazy. once i asked my brother to open one for me and never again, he used his teeth, and my opi bottle has a bite mark, i was soo mad i could have done that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i asked cause i didnt want marks in the bottle! men dont understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at them.i dont have american apparel polishes, but the color look very pretty. the neon ones. now i want their neons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are in my summer lists now!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You have to get the promo through a link. It was in an email they sent out today. I figured you were signed up for their emails and got it.


  	     nope thats weird. but thanks, im going to pass.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> got blue gaze np today, I'm glad I picked it up it reminds me of the one from Chen man I didn't pick up. I need to pick one of the butter london holiday colors but I don't know which one..... :/


  	     nice dont forget to post pic.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 13, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


 	 		   yes some of their colors are really pretty. and some are perfect with just one coat.  i hate not being able to open a polish, i go crazy. *once i asked my brother to open one for me and never again, he used his teeth, and my opi bottle has a bite mark, *i was soo mad i could have done that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i asked cause i didnt want marks in the bottle! men dont understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




at them.i dont have american apparel polishes, but the color look very pretty. the neon ones. now i want their neons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are in my summer lists now!


  	Oh the horror! How dare he violate a NP bottle! The OPI wasn't LE, I hope?

  	It's not just men that don't understand. I've had plenty of clueless females borrow NP from me, only to return them with half the bottle contents dried up around the rim, or with polish all over the cap and/or bottle. Fat chance of them being anywhere near my bottled babies ever again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Off topic, but I love this smiley ==> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The rolling pin - bow combo is hilarious!

  	re: American Apparel - I haven't tried their neons, but bloggers seem to like them. I don't know if they are sufficiently different from ChG, Color Club etc. to warrant the higher price tag. I only have 3 AA cremes: Cameo Blue, Army Jacket and Dynasty. The formula is very good in all three shades. They have a colour called McArthur Park which has been on my wishlist for ages. Dunno if it's still been made though.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

^^ it was from the toy something collection. i still have it but i put an snoopy rubber so i dont see the marks. i know, one girl borrowed opi the color so hot it burns and never returned it, so she stole it. its on my opi  to get list now. 

  	never again too. i only share my polish with my aunt and mom, and by sharing i mean i do their nails in my room hahaha 

  	im that smiley when i talk to my cats, during those crazy fights at midnight, they fight for every single place in the room, even who is going to be sleeping on the pillows i dont use. i know they arre never going to do as told but sometimes im like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at them cats


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 13, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh the horror! How dare he violate a NP bottle! The OPI wasn't LE, I hope?
> 
> *It's not just men that don't understand. I've had plenty of clueless females borrow NP from me, only to return them with half the bottle contents dried up around the rim, or with polish all over the cap and/or bottle. Fat chance of them being anywhere near my bottled babies ever again!
> 
> ...


  	That drives me nuts!! My friends n sisters think I'm mean because I won't let them use my polish unless I paint their nails.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh yeah.. and my Lynnderella's arrived today. They are so so pretty


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Oh yeah.. and my Lynnderella's arrived today. They are so so pretty


  	     ohh those look so cute i want angel food and the last 2.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 13, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> That's a nice collection you got going on there! I really like the clear shoe box drawers.
> Juleps are tall and skinny. I love that some of them are one coaters but the inconsistent formula drives me nuts!! And they seperate fairly quick.. I always have to get my bf to shake them and that doesn't even help sometimes  I get free Maven boxes every month for the next two years cause I'm a "VIP" but I usually just give them to friends or family.
> That drives me nuts!! My friends n sisters think I'm mean because *I won't let them use my polish unless I paint their nails.*


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Oh yeah.. and my Lynnderella's arrived today. They are so so pretty


  	Great haul honey on boost, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took a peak in Lynnderella's eBay store just now, she really makes the cutest nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know if i should be sad or glad that she doesn't ship internationally, lol. I would have been in real trouble if she did


----------



## Corally (Dec 14, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> honey on boost said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah.. and my Lynnderella's arrived today. They are so so pretty :eyelove:
> ...


  I went straight to the eBay store lol. Those polishes are sooo pretty. Sucks that she doesn't ship internationally, but I guess it's for the best... those polishes are pricey! :shock: I thought indie brands were a lot cheaper? :dunno:


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 14, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Oh yeah.. and my Lynnderella's arrived today. They are so so pretty


  	Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kinda off topic, but I've been meaning to ask this for ages. You know you mentioned having sent NP overseas? Did you also receive any NP from overseas, say, in a swap? I'm wondering how US customs and postal services handle NP that arrive in the country. TIA.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 14, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Great haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yep! I've done a few swaps and received a few ROAK's from Malaysia, Spain, Germany, Netherlands, Brazil, UK and France with no issues at all.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 14, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Yep! I've done a few swaps and received a few ROAK's from Malaysia, Spain, Germany, Netherlands, Brazil, UK and France with no issues at all.



  	Thanks! That's really good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	800quid for a Lynn? And I thought _I _was mental!


----------



## Corally (Dec 14, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I went straight to the eBay store lol. Those polishes are sooo pretty. Sucks that she doesn't ship internationally, but I guess it's for the best... those polishes are pricey! :shock:  I thought indie brands were a lot cheaper? :dunno:
> ...


 Tha fack. :jawdrop: That's insane!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

Gah! I managed to resist Beauty.com's free Lippmann Boom Boom Pow deal, but I couldn't escape butterlondon.com's current promo. 30% off and free shipping. I used the opportunity to get some of the US exclusive polishes so I wouldn't have to order them from each individual store.

  	Cake-Hole - Macy's Exclusive
  	Brummie - Macy's Exclusive
  	Scouse - Dillard's Exclusive
  	Sprog - Ulta Exclusive
  	Tee Total - Ulta Exclusive

  	I don't see Tee Total on Ulta's website, but Sprog is still there. I didn't want to spend too much, so I didn't get the Nordstrom Exclusives Stag Do and Billy No Mates. I already have Two Fingered Salute. I'm going to hopefully pick them up during Nordstrom 's next buy 2/get 1 free promotion.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Gah! I managed to resist Beauty.com's free Lippmann Boom Boom Pow deal, but I couldn't escape butterlondon.com's current promo. 30% off and free shipping. I used the opportunity to get some of the US exclusive polishes so I wouldn't have to order them from each individual store.
> 
> Cake-Hole - Macy's Exclusive
> Brummie - Macy's Exclusive
> ...


  	      thanks! i didnt know they had exclusives. i got sprog already and 2 fingered salute. i luv them both! i may just order my list and stag do and scouse.
  	     i dont think im going to find them for $9 in any other sale.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks! i didnt know they had exclusives. i got sprog already and 2 fingered salute. i luv them both! i may just order my list and stag do and scouse.
> i dont think im going to find them for $9 in any other sale.


	That's exactly why I caved. It's too good a deal to pass up. I wanted more, but I was really trying to restrain myself after all the other polish purchases I've made. The coupon code ends tonight, so maybe...


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

my no-buy effort is going to hell... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i just cant pass a good sale. i feel like if i make it 3 more weeks after today or until the next BL spring collection, im going to be ok with myself.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

cartoon chic how do you like knees up?? i luv red and now i want that one.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> my no-buy effort is going to hell...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's hard to stay strong isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i almost caved too today, multiple times. I was gonna skip DL Cleopatra In New York, but today i woke up with the feeling that i need it in my life, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on girl, we can do this


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 14, 2012)

I want cake hole too, just for the name lol.  I only have Brummie and 2 Fingered Salute ( just used that one for my last np change)  I decided i want jack the lad and scallywag from the holiday collection. otherwise I'm trying to wait for the spring colors, I want 4 of them lol plus the opi mini euro set, the mini mariah set plus butterfly dream ( my first nude np!), a couple of the Estée Lauder ones, some Nopi ones ( from Selena Gomez and modern family collections).  they I can try to go on a no buy..... or at least a low buy lol I need more baskets for my collections!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> cartoon chic how do you like knees up?? i luv red and now i want that one.


	I like it. It's a very pretty metallic red. I plan to wear it with either Thames or Jack the Lad for a Christmas mani.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I need more baskets for my collections!!


  	      omg you make me want more hahahaha i saw  the modern family one and i think i want like 3.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

[h=2]*Modern Family Collection from nicole by opi *[/h] [h=2]*http://www.beautyconnexion.com/15673/modern-family-nicole-by-opi-nail-polish-collection*[/h]  	 
  	i want 


 		stand by your manny 	
 		alex by the books 	
 		she's lily something


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> It's hard to stay strong isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     its crazy hard. im going to be thinking about it till 11:50 pm here. i may go insane and place my order right before 12:am. im going through some mental  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right now.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I like it. It's a very pretty metallic red. I plan to wear it with either Thames or Jack the Lad for a Christmas mani.


  	    i want it now   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha. that holiday mani sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with either 2.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> its crazy hard. im going to be thinking about it till 11:50 pm here. i may go insane and place my order right before 12:am.* im going through some mental
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Tell me about it .. Can't get that darned DL Cleopatra polish out of my head and those Lynnderella polishes are haunting me as well, even tho i know i can't get them cause she doesn't ship internationally lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Oh yeah bit late but i finally got to try my BL All Hail The Queen today and i LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't stop staring at my nails lol.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I need more baskets for my collections!!


	Jack the Lad is really pretty. I still have a few several about 15 must have now colors that I want to get before I slow down.

  	Frilly Knickers
  	Slapper
  	Trout Pout
  	Macbeth
  	HRH
  	Royal Navy
  	Saucy Jack
  	Stag Do
  	Billy No Mates
  	Lady Muck
  	Artful Dodger
  	Yummy Mummy
	Aston

  	I'm going to be good and not get them until January unless some super incredible deal comes along.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

girls i need help. i have julep ivy and it looks really close to BL scouse. do you agree with me that they look like dupes?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> girls i need help. i have julep ivy and it looks really close to BL scouse. do you agree with me that they look like dupes?


	Reading the descriptions, it's hard to say. Ivy is a "dynamic sapphire micro-glitter metallic" and Scouse is a "sheer, royal blue and indigo duochrome." They do look similar in swatches, but Ivy may not have the duochrome shift.

  	P.S. Why did I have to look up Julep? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	EDIT: I saw this description for Ivy on someone's blog, "Ivy is a deep blue shimmer with a brilliant pinky purple shift." So maybe they are similar.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Reading the descriptions, it's hard to say. Ivy is a "dynamic sapphire micro-glitter metallic" and Scouse is a "sheer, royal blue and indigo duochrome." They do look similar in swatches, but Ivy may not have the duochrome shift.
> P.S. Why did I have to look up Julep?
> 
> 
> ...


  	      yes i was about to tell you that it has purple in it. thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gonna get something different. maybe if i finish tthe julep one. i get the BL one. 

  	     hahahaha sorry. but its not that bad. i get the it girl and its $19 for 3 polishes cause . the other boxes haave 2 polishes and a nail/hand care product.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Tell me about it .. Can't get that darned DL Cleopatra polish out of my head and those Lynnderella polishes are haunting me as well, even tho i know i can't get them cause she doesn't ship internationally lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     glad you like all hail the queen.  im still not  that crazy about DL, probably because they never go on sale where i do my shopping which is beauty.com. i dont think im going to google lynnderella at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have enough with BL


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yes i was about to tell you that it has purple in it. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's a good deal. I read through their Maven program. That seems the best way to go to shop with them. But I'm going to wait. If I buy one and I love it, I'm going to go crazy.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a good deal. I read through their Maven program. That seems the best way to go to shop with them. But I'm going to wait. If I buy one and I love it, I'm going to go crazy.


  	  nooo get the free box!!  go to youtube and maybe one of the youtubers has a code. but yeah you should wait then cause you are going to feel like buying the whole range hahah. i only have the ones i get from the boxes.

  	edit: you can also skip boxes. which i have done, cause some colors are not that cool. they have a blog with swacthes. so you can choose if you want the box or not.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have frilly knickers trout pout and slapper I love them all!! I think butter london is my new fav  work is really slow today I painted my nails lol I took a pic but I don't know how to post from my phone I used china glaze Glitter All the way


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> glad you like all hail the queen.  im still not  that crazy about DL, probably because they never go on sale where i do my shopping which is beauty.com. i dont think im going to google lynnderella at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You know what? I just noticed earlier today that Ulta sells Lippmann polishes. It says they're excluded from coupons, but sometimes they give out coupons that override that restriction. You can also use rewards points towards buying them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I used china glaze Glitter All the way


	Post it when you get the chance. I wanna see.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> You know what? I just noticed earlier today that Ulta sells Lippmann polishes. It says they're excluded from coupons, but sometimes they give out coupons that override that restriction. You can also use rewards points towards buying them.


  	        i never buy at ulta. too many brands others dont have, which means more buying!! maybe next year.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

knees up 
  	lady muck
  	knackered
  	tea with the queen
  	scuppered
  	artful dodger
  	slapper
  	blagger
  	stag do 

*im completely ashamed. im not getting more till the spring collections. now. please call me a Lier if i buy polish in the next 4 weeks. just do it. call me a Lier. *


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> knees up
> lady muck
> knackered
> tea with the queen
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 14, 2012)

kimibos said:


> knees up
> lady muck
> knackered
> tea with the queen
> ...


	lol! that's some BAN list you got there


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 14, 2012)

Here are some swatches of the new Dior collection (not sure if they've been posted) I think Rosy Bow might be too bubble gum pink for me. I'll be getting Gris Trianone for sure.








  	from makeupandbeautyblog


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up, kimibos. You'd probably be kicking yourself more later for letting such a great deal pass by.

  	Those Dior polishes are pretty.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Don't beat yourself up, kimibos. You'd probably be kicking yourself more later for letting such a great deal pass by.
> 
> Those Dior polishes are pretty.


  	      thanks girl. and you are right cartoon chic i was going to get them anyways in the future and probably at full price. 
  	     i have been trying to take a picture of 2 fingered salute and my cheap cell phone camera is failing badly. maybe i did something to it. idk  i hate technology sometimes.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 14, 2012)

yes!! i got my camera back to normal. Here is BL two fingered saluted. its so pretty.




<-- zoom in to see the little golden flecks. 

  	and this is BL Dosh. thanks for the recommendation Buick!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2012)

Boo, I actually had a voucher for 5€ off, but in the store weren't any colours from BL left I wanted. Lame.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> knees up
> lady muck
> knackered
> tea with the queen
> ...


  	Awww Kimibos lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't feel bad and enjoy your polishes, the 30% off deal is just too good to not take advantage of. Wish they'd ship to Belgium lol


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 15, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Here are some swatches of the new Dior collection (not sure if they've been posted) I think Rosy Bow might be too bubble gum pink for me. I'll be getting Gris Trianone for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for sharing honey on boost! 
  	Not sure if i'm feeling the pink one, but the grey polish certainly has got my attention


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just saw this .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.temptalia.com/illamasqua-raindrops-nail-varnish-review-photos-swatches-2012

  	So glad Illamasqua decided to bring it back, missed out on it and have been wanting it for some time now.
  	Can't wait to get my hands on one in february 2013!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 15, 2012)

I saw that too, I will probably pick it up too! not too big on gray np but that one is very pretty!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 15, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Just saw this ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I didn't buy it the first time round because of the sheerness. I'll probably get it now.

  	I wish Illamasqua brought back Hectic and Fern. I've been looking for them all over the place (well, eBay) but no luck so far. I_ need _Hectic!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 15, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yes!! i got my camera back to normal. Here is BL two fingered saluted. its so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Both colours look amazing on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	*wipes drool off keyboard*


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 15, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Just saw this ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I can't wait! I've been wanting it for a while now.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 15, 2012)

@ *BuickMackane*: yup, it being so dupable was the reason why i wanted to skip it. But then i heard everybody raving about it in this thread and i slowly started to change my mind i guess lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 15, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Both colours look amazing on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 15, 2012)

I just ordered some  summer neons from china glaze that I couldn't find around here, I got them both for less than $10. I got Splish Splash and  I'm with the lifeguard. stoked lol but I'm really looking forward to the spring colors for once!


----------



## MRV (Dec 16, 2012)

^ Loved this collection! Just recently I got 2 more (yellow and orange) and now I've got 9/12.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 16, 2012)

that's awesome ,) I only got one other , Under the boardwalk mainly because i got to Santa Cruz beach boardwalk a lot lol... I also got pool party and flip flop fantasy but I guess those were from a different collection.  I can't wait to use them! I am going to change my np today, I just don't know what I want to use yet... I keep wanting to use running in circles but I have so many other colors to try lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 16, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I can't wait to use them! I am going to change my np today, I just don't know what I want to use yet... I keep wanting to use running in circles but I have so many other colors to try lol


  	Summer Neons is the best neon collection EVER! I really should complete the set before the polishes disappear alltogether.

  	Speaking of neons, Sation's Shock Me Twice Pink is one of the best (i.e., obnoxious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I've used


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 16, 2012)

uh oh now I need to go look that up lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 16, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> uh oh now I need to go look that up lol


  	Oooops. Bigmouth strikes again


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been distracted from China Glaze. I need to make a trip to Sally Beauty. I hope I didn't miss their sale. I may end up just ordering the polish. The stores around here always seem to be sold out of the newest and more popular colors.

  	I did a new mani yesterday with Lippmann Ray of Light. It's so pretty. It's too gloomy here to take pics, but I will when the weather cooperates.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

@* Kimibos*: Awww girl don't worry you didn't fail me lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Medgal and CartoonChic always say, you only live once! Besides, would it make you feel better if i bought some polishes as well? You know i'd do anything to help


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 16, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> @* Kimibos*: Awww girl don't worry you didn't fail me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's a great way to lend a helping hand! Maybe I should help too.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a great way to lend a helping hand! *Maybe I should help too.*


  	Yes you should


----------



## kimibos (Dec 17, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Yes you should








thanks girls you are soo cool. no need to join me but then who am i to stop you from polish fumes in your lifes!!


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been distracted from China Glaze. I need to make a trip to Sally Beauty. I hope I didn't miss their sale. I may end up just ordering the polish. The stores around here always seem to be sold out of the newest and more popular colors.
> 
> I did a new mani yesterday with Lippmann Ray of Light. It's so pretty. It's too gloomy here to take pics, but I will when the weather cooperates.


	I'd love to see pics! I've been eying that polish.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 17, 2012)

Bottle Pictures of the BL Spring Collection 
and
some SWATCHES!!!
http://www.planetnotion.com/2012/11/12/beautify-butter-london/


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Bottle Pictures of the BL Spring Collection
> and
> some SWATCHES!!!
> http://www.planetnotion.com/2012/11/12/beautify-butter-london/


  	At last! A NP collection I'll most probably skip!

  	*happy dance*

  	I'm so proud of myself!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 17, 2012)

ooh those BL swatches look lovely I am def getting the peach one and the pink one! and the purple n mint ones


----------



## kimibos (Dec 17, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> At last! A NP collection I'll most probably skip!
> 
> *happy dance*
> 
> I'm so proud of myself!


  	      dont like pastels or cremes? well im glad you can save some money for the summer collection then


----------



## kimibos (Dec 17, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> ooh those BL swatches look lovely I am def getting the peach one and the pink one! and the purple n mint ones


  	       i cant wait to get the mint one . i like the pink and purple ones too


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Bottle Pictures of the BL Spring Collection
> and
> some SWATCHES!!!
> http://www.planetnotion.com/2012/11/12/beautify-butter-london/


  	My list remains the same. The mint, sherbet, and violet one for me


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> dont like pastels or cremes? well im glad you can save some money for the summer collection then


  	I like cremes and I can live with pastels but I'm not a fan of pastel cremes.

  	Pastels give me lobster hands (or, more accurately, they accentuate my lobster hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Unless I'm in love with the finish I tend to stay away from them. I already have enough pastel cremes from previous years (mostly from ChG's Up, Up & Away and OPI Pirates of the Caribbean) so I think I can safely skip this collection. The bottles look uber cute though!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 17, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I like cremes and I can live with pastels but I'm not a fan of pastel cremes.
> 
> Pastels give me lobster hands (or, more accurately, they accentuate my lobster hands
> 
> ...


  	    i get you. i dont like orange on me because of that. i  got the opi ones and some of the China glaze but i still want the BL ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may be able to skip some once we get more swatches but the mint one is a must. i have a mintphilia


----------



## kimibos (Dec 17, 2012)

New Deborah Lippmann Set $45 Coming Out in January. the Spread is on Instyle Magazine.  its based on an HBO show. i dont know which. i want the set because of the blue & green polish.
  	the blue looks like a soft periwinkle to me.





*Hannah: Hunter Green, Dirty and Cool.*
*Marni: Prim and Proper pink, Super- feminine. *
*Jessa: Bohemian Burgundy, Hippie Dippy *
*Shoshanna: Virtous Violet, playful and Sweet.*


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Bottle Pictures of the BL Spring Collection
> and
> some SWATCHES!!!
> http://www.planetnotion.com/2012/11/12/beautify-butter-london/


	They are sooo pretty! I;m sticking to my original list of two.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 17, 2012)

My Dior's came in! They are perfect for summer.





  	Also a swatch of Storm. I like it but I have a few other black holos that I like more than this one.  :/


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 17, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Bottle Pictures of the BL Spring Collection
> and
> some SWATCHES!!!
> http://www.planetnotion.com/2012/11/12/beautify-butter-london/


	I still need them all.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 17, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> My Dior's came in! They are perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So pretty. What are the two Dior colors? I noticed only a few days ago that Sephora sells Dior. I'm adding Dior polishes to my VIB shopping list.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 17, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> My Dior's came in! They are perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	beautiful dior colors!! which ones are they ?
  	i was going to get storm but i have a couple black glitters already and i dont wear black np that much so i passed. i have Illamasqua's Creator and BL Black Night and MAC everthing that glitters ( i didnt have the heart to return my BL one that was very thick, its just so pretty in the bottle lol) , which black glitters do you have?


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i get you. i dont like orange on me because of that. i  got the opi ones and some of the China glaze but i still want the BL ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I didn't like oranges either (because it doesn't go with my clothes or my makeup) but I love ChG Riveting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: mintphilia - how many do you have so far?


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> My Dior's came in! They are perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Those Dior polishes are beautiful & indeed very summery, enjoy them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Definitely will be getting Pastèque as well, love those type of shades


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I didn't like oranges either (because it doesn't go with my clothes or my makeup) but I love ChG Riveting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      i have to count. ill report back in a few min.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I didn't like oranges either (because it doesn't go with my clothes or my makeup) but I love ChG Riveting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     19. and i still want some drugstore ones. and like 3 high end.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

_China Glaze Glitz Bitz'n Pieces _
_http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/china-glaze-spring-2013-glitz-bitzn-pieces-collection-official-info-photos.html_

  	skip for me. i dont usually wear glitter.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> _China Glaze Glitz Bitz'n Pieces _
> _http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/china-glaze-spring-2013-glitz-bitzn-pieces-collection-official-info-photos.html_
> 
> skip for me. i dont usually wear glitter.


  	I love the three colours in the second row. I need to see swatches though. I'm worried the _blitz n pieces _(whatever they are) might have made the polishes uber gritty like OPI's Mariah glitters.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> So pretty. What are the two Dior colors? I noticed only a few days ago that Sephora sells Dior. I'm adding Dior polishes to my VIB shopping list.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks girls you are soo cool. no need to join me but then who am i to stop you from polish fumes in your lifes!!


	Here's my contribution to the cause. I ordered BL Frilly Knickers from Beauty.com. I wanted it for my holiday mani and I wanted the free Lippmann Boom Boom Pow polish to gift. I also picked up Pageant Lip Tar to qualify for the free offer and because I don't know if it's being discontinued. It's not on OCC's website. Sephora is sold out and I'm not sure if it's being restocked, so I got it while I had the chance to get it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> you are seriously making me want dior polishes badly. i think that its going to be my 2013 brand. and that zoya polish looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Dior is going to be my 2013 brand for certain, and Illamasqua. I was going to get into Essie too, but I can probably only handle two brands. Don't hold me to that, though.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my contribution to the cause. I ordered BL Frilly Knickers from Beauty.com. I wanted it for my holiday mani and I wanted the free Lippmann Boom Boom Pow polish to gift. I also picked up Pageant Lip Tar to qualify for the free offer and because I don't know if it's being discontinued. It's not on OCC's website. Sephora is sold out and I'm not sure if it's being restocked, so I got it while I had the chance to get it.


  	Great contribution! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And wow a free Lippmann polish, talking 'bout a good deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About those Lip Tars, i do think some shades were discontinued recently. I'm about to order some more (i only have Nylon atm), and couldn't find Belladonna, Pageant or Butch anymore. They didn't even place them in the goodbye section, otherwise i would have bought them right away, *sigh* lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, enjoy your goodies


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 18, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Great contribution!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! I kept checking the goodbye section, too. I wasn't sure since I didn't see anything. I thought I missed something and I don't think they sent out a notification email either. I think Trick is another discontinued shade. I can still get Butch and Pageant for you if you want a CP, but I don't know for how long. They're still in stock at Beauty.com.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 		 Essie Mint Candy apple 	
 		 Essie Where's my Chauffeur? 	
 		 Essie Turquoise and Caicos 	
 		Orly Ancient Jade 	
 		OPI Mermaids Tears 	
 		Mac In the Limelight 	
 		Mac Mischievous Mint 	
 		CG Aquadelic 	
 		CG Refresh Mint 	
 		Illamasqua Nomad 	
 		Wet n Wild I need a Refresh Mint 	
 		Revlon Mint Gelato 	
 		Revlon Minted 	
 		Spoiled Toad-ally Amazing 	
 		Sinful Colors Mint apple 	
 		Color Club Blue-Ming 	
 		Claire's Secret Garden 	
 		NYC Mint Macaroon 	
 		NYC Hint of Mint 	
 		DL Mermaids Dream 	
 		CG for Audrey 
 
  	2 of the essie ones are alittle bit darker than the other pale mint colors......i have 10 in my to get lists at Drugstore.com from milani, sally hansen, revlon, covergirl, pop, and orly.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> you are the queen of liptars too!!
> i have 2 from illamasqua but want more. i wished they had them at beauty.com
> yeah i cant find belladona. why would they discontinued that one?
> 
> ...


 
  	I'd like more Deborah Lippmann polishes ( I have Mermaid's dream, across the Universe and ray of Light ), I purchased Essie " Where's my Chauffeur " today, it's a very pretty nail polish I highly recommand. It's on your list, well great ! And I also recommand DL Mermaid's Dream I see you have a lot of blue/green on your list, this one is to die for really !


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> I'd like more Deborah Lippmann polishes ( I have Mermaid's dream, across the Universe and ray of Light ), I purchased Essie " Where's my Chauffeur " today, it's a very pretty nail polish I highly recommand. It's on your list, well great ! And I also recommand DL Mermaid's Dream I see you have a lot of blue/green on your list, this one is to die for really !


  	    yeah that's my mintphilia list. i also have DL mermaids dream, i just forgot to add it. its a really beautiful polish really unique. ray of light is in my list to get. n i luv where's my chauffeur.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos, you reallyreallyREALLY need CG For Audrey!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 18, 2012)

CG For Audrey is really a must-have too, Anneri is totally right ! I don't have it but I know it's a great colour too.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 18, 2012)

I also would love for Chanel to re-release Riva - that's a minty polish I'd buy in a heartbeat!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

^^ i have it, plus a BU. in case it goes away.  the thing is that i  have like half of my collection in boxes cause im moving like in feb. and since i take my time at everything, i was told to save everything, now. so i saved some polishes already, i probably have more i just dont remember them. from drugstore brands or sally's.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I also would love for Chanel to re-release Riva - that's a minty polish I'd buy in a heartbeat!


  	      i would love to get the chanel ones, riva and jade plus mac's peppermint patty..or the ysl from the spring collection with scent. i wasnt thinking around those months, and wanted it when it was completely gone.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh, such a pity that I gave my Peppermint Patty away a few month ago! With you it would've gotten a better home!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Oh, such a pity that I gave my Peppermint Patty away a few month ago! With you it would've gotten a better home!


  	     that's ok darling you didnt know i was mint crazy. i have seen some available but for more than $40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

  	     i think that mint is my girly side, i wore for audrey at my graduation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , when i only wore Red nails in high school. or dark blue.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 18, 2012)

Quote: 	 		

 				 Essie Mint Candy apple 			
 				 Essie Where's my Chauffeur? 			
 				 Essie Turquoise and Caicos 			
 				Orly Ancient Jade 			
 				OPI Mermaids Tears 			
 				Mac In the Limelight 			
 				Mac Mischievous Mint 			
 				CG Aquadelic 			
 				CG Refresh Mint 			
 				Illamasqua Nomad 			
 				Wet n Wild I need a Refresh Mint 			
 				Revlon Mint Gelato 			
 				Revlon Minted 			
 				Spoiled Toad-ally Amazing 			
 				Sinful Colors Mint apple 			
 				Color Club Blue-Ming 			
 				Claire's Secret Garden 			
 				NYC Mint Macaroon 			
 				NYC Hint of Mint 			
 				DL Mermaids Dream 			
 				CG for Audrey 		
 
 		 			2 of the essie ones are alittle bit darker than the other pale mint colors......i have 10 in my to get lists at Drugstore.com from milani, sally hansen, revlon, covergirl, pop, and orly. 








  	On a completely unrelated note, here's Revlon's answer to DL Cleopatra (well, kind of): http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/12/revlon-sparkle-aplenty-nail-enamel-swatches-review#more-35264

  	Meh. I'd have been all over it had it not been for the small glitter.


  	Competely unrelated edit - they DCd Belladonna? Eeejits! That was the only shade for which I was planning to break my self imposed lip tar embargo!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 18, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			 				Thank you! I haven't tried Layla Flash black yet I'm going to have to look that one up.  Creator is goregous! Here's a swatch on me.. I didn't realize it was so close to a KOH polish that I have. It's def a must have imo.








  	Hmmm. Between Storm and Creator my vote goes to Creator. It has a certain depth and complexity that Storm lacks.

  	Layla Flash Black is a linear holo. And a pretty strong one at that. I personally like linear holos better than scattered holos, and Flash Black is a particularly good specimen. You probably won't need it if you have Hits Zeus though (unless, of course, you're a black holo freak).


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 18, 2012)

kimibos said:


> that's ok darling you didnt know i was mint crazy. i have seen some available but for more than $40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Have you heard of FNUG polishes ? I think they are very good holographic nail polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.fnugshop.com/shop/frontpage.html

  	Hope you'll like it, personnally I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 18, 2012)

Not to mention...

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/...n-pieces-collection-official-info-photos.html

  	SOURCE : chic profile


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.fnugshop.com/shop/frontpage.html
> 
> Hope you'll like it, personnally I haven't tried them yet.


  	    i like some of the colors. im definitely interested but it will have to be in 2013.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes I understand. If you search for a website ( French ) you have " Atouts Charme " I think they ship internationally but I don't know if it's allowed from France to the US via airmail, I can ask for you if you want.
  	Prices are really ok by them, they don't sell OPI anymore ( just Nicole by OPI ), but they have a lot of brands.
  	It's very late here so I will ask them tomorrow, that is today in the afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.atoutscharme.com/


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I understand. If you search for a website ( French ) you have " Atouts Charme " I think they ship internationally but I don't know if it's allowed from France to the US via airmail, I can ask for you if you want.
> Prices are really ok by them, they don't sell OPI anymore ( just Nicole by OPI ), but they have a lot of brands.
> It's very late here so I will ask them tomorrow, that is today in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


  	     thanks ill check the site. i would definitely love some french nail polishes. especially  drugstore brands and mint ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. have a good evening, and we'll talk tomorrow.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 18, 2012)

_more on the DL Girls Inspired Collection_
_http://news.instyle.com/2012/12/18/girls-nail-polish-deborah-lippmann/_


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 18, 2012)

I went to Sally Beauty today to scope out China Glaze polish and completely blanked on what I wanted to see in person. I just stood there for a few minutes staring at all of the colors and got overwhelmed. It's been a really long day. I need to go back with a list. They didn't have the Cirque collection at all. I didn't even see a display. Only a poster for it in the window. I did see the new glitter bits collection. It's not for me.

  	kimibos, your list is minty fresh. I'm drawn to mint polish too. It's such a pretty and calming color. Very feminine, but not excessively girly.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to Sally Beauty today to scope out China Glaze polish and completely blanked on what I wanted to see in person. I just stood there for a few minutes staring at all of the colors and got overwhelmed. It's been a really long day. I need to go back with a list. They didn't have the Cirque collection at all. I didn't even see a display. Only a poster for it in the window. I did see the new glitter bits collection. It's not for me.
> 
> kimibos, your list is minty fresh. I'm drawn to mint polish too. It's such a pretty and calming color. Very feminine, but not excessively girly.


	the cirque display at my sallys was on the floor next to the window, not even near the np section. havent seen the glitter bits ones yet tho. im interested but idk....they always get me in the bottle but most do not look the same on the nail. im going to start being picky now so ill see if i like them swatched.
  	i love mint np i tried on nomad tonight i have to get it!! i only have a few mint nps. 
  	i got my ulta reward ($6 off vs $3, so i think i need to go find something to buy lol) and i havea 20% extra off a sale item at sephora so im going to hit both stores tommorow. Baller on a bugdet , as my friends always says lol. i cant wait to get paid to get xmas shopping done (2 bros) and then i can budget the rest so i can get all my mac and np goodies!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 19, 2012)

Lots of pastels in 2013!

http://www.cosmeticsanctuary.com/zo...-spring-2013-press-release-and-some-swatches/

  	Julie (and possibly GeiGei) will be mine!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 19, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> the cirque display at my sallys was on the floor next to the window, not even near the np section. havent seen the glitter bits ones yet tho. im interested but idk....they always get me in the bottle but most do not look the same on the nail. im going to start being picky now so ill see if i like them swatched. 		 			i love mint np i tried on nomad tonight i have to get it!! i only have a few mint nps.
> i got my ulta reward ($6 off vs $3, so i think i need to go find something to buy lol) and i havea 20% extra off a sale item at sephora so im going to hit both stores tommorow. *Baller on a bugdet* , as my friends always says lol. i cant wait to get paid to get xmas shopping done (2 bros) and then i can budget the rest so i can get all my mac and np goodies!








 I have to remember that one.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I kept checking the goodbye section, too. I wasn't sure since I didn't see anything. I thought I missed something and I don't think they sent out a notification email either. I think Trick is another discontinued shade. *I can still get Butch and Pageant for you if you want a CP*, but I don't know for how long. They're still in stock at Beauty.com.


  	Thank you very much for offering, really sweet of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess i'll be buying some other shades first tho, i recently got an email from OCC that i qualified for their professional discount  I'm thinking of getting Pretty Boy, Queen, Hoochie, Grandma, and Lydia. My Nylon Lip Tar is feeling lonely, nothing i can mix it with lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah i don't see Trick either anymore, along with Tone and Pennyroyal.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 19, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



 		 			        yeah i cant find belladona. why would they discontinued that one? 



  	Honestly i have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it was one of their best selling Lip Tars so i really don't understand either.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 19, 2012)

Lippmann Ray of Light. The indigo blue base looks purple in different lighting. I love how the holographic flakes shift from green to orange/copper.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 19, 2012)

Ray of light looks so pretty on you!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 19, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> Ray of light looks so pretty on you!!


  	Seconded! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what happened to your coke nail?

  	I'm so glad I ordered it. I was going to get Sweet Dreams too but it was already gone (an eBay seller had both polishes listed at a not-so-obscene price and shipped internationally).


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lippmann Ray of Light. The indigo blue base looks purple in different lighting. I love how the holographic flakes shift from green to orange/copper.


  	      I love it. beautiful nails.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Honestly i have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       yes everyone wants that one. boohhh occ!!


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 19, 2012)

I cannot keep up with you ladies.  And I admire the dedication to changing polish so often, I just don't have the coordination to do a decent mani on myself so I usually just go with gel tips done by my nail tech--she's the best.  But I love to get fresh ideas and read what everyone here is loving for colors...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 19, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Seconded!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol. It broke when I washed my hair. That usually happens when my hands are in water for a long period of time. I just accept it. It'll grow back and probably faster than my other nails.

  	kimibos, do you have any tips to stop nails from breaking? I'm not sure I can avoid it though when my hands are in a lot of water.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 19, 2012)

kimibos said:


> thanks ill check the site. i would definitely love some french nail polishes. especially  drugstore brands and mint ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Mint is a pretty colour but French brands don't provide us with such shades I fear, maybe l'Oréal, Dior Saint-Tropez which is more turquoise and a few others. " Atouts Charme " has a lot of brands most of them are US or UK brands in fact.

  	Here is another brand for you, German this time :

http://www.usluairlines.com/shop/category/nail-polish/uslu-airlines-main-line/


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 19, 2012)

lol  I love the ray of light! damn I picked up the bottles so many times too ;/ I like the zoya colors the Julie and Gei Gei , but I want the BL ones more. once I get those, I can safely move on to the rest! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 19, 2012)

oh ya I just picked up good tidings we bling at sephora ( red and green glitter) perfect for my Christmas nails    on my way to ulta!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 19, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> on my way to ulta!


	I feel like I'm shopping with you.


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 19, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> on my way to ulta!


  	sounds perfect


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol. It broke when I washed my hair. That usually happens when my hands are in water for a long period of time. I just accept it. It'll grow back and probably faster than my other nails.
> kimibos, do you have any tips to stop nails from breaking? I'm not sure I can avoid it though when my hands are in a lot of water.


  	      sorry, i was going to answer this when you posted and i just felt sleep. if you do dishes try wearing gloves and with washing your hair, try using the tips if your fingers instead of the actual nails. it may take longer but at least you are not using them as tools when they are soaking wet.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 19, 2012)

Good tidings we bling will match my nail appliqués perfect!  I wanted a green and red glitter like the one that's part of the Deborah Lippmann Nordstroms exclusive Christmas in the City. I couldn't find it in stores and didn't really want to get the whole set. plus the one from DL had a black jelly base , this sephora one is clear so I like it even more since I can later it over different colors. For my Xmas nils I'm going to layer it over white.  today I used BL Lillibets Jubilee for the fist time.  I got in in summer lol! it's really pretty   I went to ulta and the girl let me use my $6 off for BL Fairy Lights so I got it for $8.  I had picked out CG For Audry and CG Beach cruiser ( on sale) in case they didn't let me gt the BL one. now I kinda wish I'd gotten the two CG ones because they were the last of each ;( oh well I'll go look again after I get paid.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 19, 2012)

are you shopping  with me online cartoonchick? lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> I had picked out CG For Audry and CG Beach cruiser ( on sale) in case they didn't let me gt the BL one. now I kinda wish I'd gotten the two CG ones because they were the last of each ;( oh well I'll go look again after I get paid.


  	      Nicee haul girl! you got the record for BL on sale!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 19, 2012)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *kimibos* 





 				 Essie Mint Candy apple 			
 				 Essie Where's my Chauffeur? 			
 				 Essie Turquoise and Caicos 			
 				Orly Ancient Jade 			
 				OPI Mermaids Tears 			
 				Mac In the Limelight 			
 				Mac Mischievous Mint 			
 				CG Aquadelic 			
 				CG Refresh Mint 			
 				Illamasqua Nomad 			
 				Wet n Wild I need a Refresh Mint 			
 				Revlon Mint Gelato 			
 				Revlon Minted 			
 				Spoiled Toad-ally Amazing 			
 				Sinful Colors Mint apple 			
 				Color Club Blue-Ming 			
 				Claire's Secret Garden 			
 				NYC Mint Macaroon 			
 				NYC Hint of Mint 			
 				DL Mermaids Dream 			
 				CG for Audrey 		
 
 		 			2 of the essie ones are alittle bit darker than the other pale mint colors......i have 10 in my to get lists at Drugstore.com from milani, sally hansen, revlon, covergirl, pop, and orly. 



  	I'm finding it quite hard to come up with additions to this list because I'm not a massive mint afficionado, but these numbers may interest you:

  	- Cult Nails Manipulative - For Audrey with subtle shimmer. I don't own it so I can't say anything about the formula but my experience with Cult Nails has been very good so far. Kelly has some nice swatches here: http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/04/cult-nails-divas-drama-collection-swatches-review

  	- American Apparel Office - erm, mint creme. Chances are you already have a dupe in your stash.

  	- BB Couture Laguna Lagoon - light mint creme. I like how it has more white than the average mint creme without looking chalky.

  	- Illamasqua Milf - admittedly not quite mint, but I freakin love it! I might get it with my next Illamasqua purchase (provided it's still available - I haven't checked in aeons). Lobster hands or no lobster hands!

  	- Rescue Beauty Lounge Bikini Bottom - again, not a mint shade. More a light blue with green undertones. And _very _sheer, apparently. I love how squishy it looks but I have an awful lot of white marks on my nails so I stay away from sheer polishes. I've seen many a blogger go gaga over this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	- BB Couture Man Bug - again stretching the definition of 'mint' here but I adore this polish. BB Couture has quite a few shades where they use the same delicate glitter and this is one of the most beautiful ones (Sea of Cortez is my absolute favourite in this finish). It is a bit on the sheer side (3 coats) but the end result is very pretty. Some swatches make it look far bluer than it is. but KellieGonzo's pic is fairly colour accurate IMO: http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2010/09/bb-couture-man-bug.html


----------



## kimibos (Dec 19, 2012)

^  love them all. especially the cult manipulative. im gonna write them down.  i dont mind if my mint polishes are kind of expensive orr extremely cheap.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my contribution to the cause. I ordered BL Frilly Knickers from Beauty.com. I wanted it for my holiday mani and I wanted the free Lippmann Boom Boom Pow polish to gift. I also picked up Pageant Lip Tar to qualify for the free offer and because I don't know if it's being discontinued. It's not on OCC's website. Sephora is sold out and I'm not sure if it's being restocked, so I got it while I had the chance to get it.


  	So i finally contributed as well, placed an order on Illamasqua.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Cameo, Noble, and Creator nail polishes, i'm soooo excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeah and Boosh, needed a new plain black nail polish. And while i was there anyway i also ordered an Intense Lipgloss and 2 blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just love this brand.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm finding it quite hard to come up with additions to this list because I'm not a massive mint afficionado, but these numbers may interest you:
> 
> - Cult Nails Manipulative - For Audrey with subtle shimmer. I don't own it so I can't say anything about the formula but my experience with Cult Nails has been very good so far. Kelly has some nice swatches here: http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/04/cult-nails-divas-drama-collection-swatches-review
> 
> ...


  	Yup it's still available on their website, *wink* *wink* lol


----------



## MRV (Dec 20, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> So i finally contributed as well, placed an order on Illamasqua.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This reminds me that I have to order these before their free shipping (over 35 GBP) is gone - which is like tomorrow!






PS I have also bought 4 blushes from them of late...


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lippmann Ray of Light. The indigo blue base looks purple in different lighting. I love how the holographic flakes shift from green to orange/copper.


  	I dont own any DL but you're making me lemm for that one. So pretty on you! Thanks to you ladies in this post, I recently received my first BLs. I keep my NP in a tray that I got from BBB and I am truly due for a second one. I'll try to take a pic after my errands.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

MRV said:


> This reminds me that I have to order these before their free shipping (over 35 GBP) is gone - which is like tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Can't wait to get them, i'm so glad Illamasqua made Cameo and Noble also available to us Europeans! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Which blushes did you get? I ordered Hussy and Katie, they will be my first Illamasqua blushes, but i wanted to try them since i read so many good reviews on their blushes.


----------



## MRV (Dec 20, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Can't wait to get them, i'm so glad Illamasqua made Cameo and Noble also available to us Europeans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I already had Lover and Hussy previously. First I ordered Sophie and Thrust, and then Unrequited and Sin (along with Velocity polish) (these 3 already seem to be gone for good).

  	They are pigmented, some rrrreally pigmented! I first love of course is Lover.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

MRV said:


> I already had Lover and Hussy previously. First I ordered Sophie and Thrust, and then Unrequited and Sin (along with Velocity polish) (*these 3 already seem to be gone for good*).
> 
> They are pigmented, some rrrreally pigmented! I first love of course is Lover.


  	I see Illamasqua added a sale section today, i could only see it after logging in. Velocity polish is in that section. I wonder if they're planning on discontinuing all those products? Seems like quite a list.

  	Lover is definitely on my wishlist as well. Will probably add it to my next order if i like the 2 other blushes i ordered


----------



## MRV (Dec 20, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I see Illamasqua added a sale section today, i could only see it after logging in. Velocity polish is in that section. I wonder if they're planning on discontinuing all those products? Seems like quite a list.
> 
> Lover is definitely on my wishlist as well. Will probably add it to my next order if i like the 2 other blushes i ordered


  	Oh, TY for pointing this out. I think you are right. There are other products, too, they earlier said are going to be d/c.

  	I'm sure you'll love them! (and get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

MRV said:


> Oh, TY for pointing this out. I think you are right. There are other products, too, they earlier said are going to be d/c.
> 
> I'm sure you'll love them! (and get more
> 
> ...


  	You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And yeah i'm actually afraid of that, getting addicted to yet _another_ makeup product, just what i need lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 20, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Can't wait to get them, i'm so glad Illamasqua made Cameo and Noble also available to us Europeans!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Katie is gorgeous! It was my first Illamasqua blush. I then went on to buy Naked Rose (looks a lot like The Perfect Cheek) and Thrust.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 20, 2012)

i still have to buy  illamasqua blushes. maybe next year in the sephora sale, i also want some nars ones.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 20, 2012)

This is the tray I purchased from BBB. I have similar ones that I use for necklaces as well. The bottom left is Illamasqua, Chanel and YSL. The top left is OPI. Middle is Essie, Nails Inc, Nars and F21 Love & Beauty. Top right China Glaze. Middle Right is Sally Hansen. And bottom right is nail care items so like base coat, top coat, cuticle oil. The last picture is of my loose polish that needs to start my second tray.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 20, 2012)

OH and I purchased an Inglot Matte polish on a whim today. May try it out in a few if i have time. Anyone else have knowledge on them?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^lovely collection, i love the tray, and i want your illamasqua polishes! where do you get those love & beauty polishes?? i see some mint ones, i want now


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> ^^^lovely collection, i love the tray, and i want your illamasqua polishes! where do you get those love & beauty polishes?? i see some mint ones, i want now


	I think they are from Forever 21


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i still have to buy  illamasqua blushes. maybe next year in the sephora sale, i also want some nars ones.


  	Which ones do you have in mind? I'm done with Illamasqua (provided they don't release any new shades, that is) but I'm considering getting Nars Sin and Albatross.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> I think they are from Forever 21


  	Yup yup, you got it right.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 20, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> I think they are from Forever 21


  	      thanks, im going to check the minty ones, when i go to the mall next time. i dont shop at forever 21, the clothes are cute but i dont like the quality of them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Nicee haul girl! you got the record for BL on sale!!


  	I think the lowest I paid for a BL polish is $7. I'm trying to get lower than that.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Which ones do you have in mind? I'm done with Illamasqua (provided they don't release any new shades, that is) but I'm considering getting Nars Sin and Albatross.


  	            from nars the matte ones like desire, exhibit A, gilda, gina, amour. and from illamasqua the bright peach an pink ones.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Great haul! I was shopping vicariously through you. I need to put a pause on all of my shopping until after the holidays. Except for MAC Strength and Apres Chic.
> I think the lowest I paid for a BL polish is $7. I'm trying to get lower than that.


  	     $7  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i m doing something wrong!! i need to shop like you girls!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 20, 2012)

Great collection, Slimmycakes. I never thought to use those trays to store polish. Very pretty.

  	I need to ignore the Illamasqua talk. I've been curious about their blushes, but haven't purchased any because I thought they're very similar to NARS blushes. Does anyone know if this is the case? I have a bunch of NARS blush already, so don't want any dupes.

  	I also did my first ever mid-week polish change last night. I'm so proud of myself. I used BL Victoriana. It's so pretty. But Sech Vite nearly ruined it. I applied the top coat to my right hand first and everything was fine, then it was like I was applying syrup to my nails by the time I got to my left hand. I'm going to see if I can find that Posche top coat.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> ^ I never read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm glad to hear that, really can't wait to try my new blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My package shipped today, so hopefully i'll receive it by the end of next week. And thanks for the heads up, i won't be buying Naked Rose then since i already have The Perfect Cheek. Thrust looks very pretty, need to remember that one next time i'm ordering


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 20, 2012)

kimibos said:


> from nars the matte ones like desire, exhibit A, gilda, gina, amour. and from illamasqua the bright peach an pink ones.


  	Well. that's one helluva list!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 20, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Some top coats just don't get along with certain finishes. Sigh. It's weird that you only had issues with your left hand though.* Is there any chance there was too little time between the final coat of polish and the top coat?* I find that some finishes (foils like Zoya Zuza, in particular) need more time between the last coat of colour and the top coat.
> 
> Poshe is a very good TC. I hope you can get hold of it.
> 
> ...


	I'm not sure. But I'll keep this in mind the next time I do my nails. I know I was trying to see how fast I could finish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> Awesome collection.  So many beautiful colors that you must go nuts trying to decide which little beauty to wear.  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 20, 2012)

CartoonChic that is so gorgeous.  It looks royal blue on my monitor...what I like to call Hanukkah Blue.  It looks like I've missed quite a bit.  I didn't go too far back in the posts...it would take me forever to catch up with you nail polish marathoners!!!  I've missed this entire crew!









CartoonChic said:


> Lippmann Ray of Light. The indigo blue base looks purple in different lighting. I love how the holographic flakes shift from green to orange/copper.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you Medgal07. It is pretty fun trying to pick what color I feel like wearing. Us girls gotta have options! 
  	Well I tried the Inglot Matte in 714. (Excuse the cuticle flooding, I'm rushing to go out). Like the color, formula not so much. Takes quite awhile to dry down and appear matte. And it is fairly thin, so I had to apply 3 coats to even it out. Still then there was some spotting to fill in. The accent nail is Essie Beyond Cozy which I love, nice silver/gold and easy application.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 20, 2012)

I went on a shopping spree today like the world is gonna end ( haha)! I went to sephora and I got Illamasquas Nomad and a duo set with Viridian and Glitterati , ( plus Philosophy Sweet Renderzvous trio shower gel). then I went back to Ulta and got the CG For Audry and sech vite top coat and EliAbeth Arden Pink Vibrations lipstick. I spent way to much ;( lol darnit but I was good this year!!  oh ya I also got the new UD naked matte eyeshadows


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 20, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> oh ya I also got the new UD naked matte eyeshadows


	I love how small the new UD palette is.. it'll be perfect for traveling. For audrey is my favorite CG!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not sure. But I'll keep this in mind the next time I do my nails. I know I was trying to see how fast I could finish.


  	I think I misread your previous post. You mean the top coat felt very gloopy when you were applying it on your left hand, right? (for some reason I thought the problem was with the polish underneath)

  	I never used Seche so I don't know how bad it was but the top coat getting gloopy when the cap is left open even for a short time is something I experienced with all the fast drying topcoats I used. It's not so noticeable in the beginning, but after the first 1/3 of the bottle is gone it really starts to interfere with application. Giving the bottle a gentle roll between your hands when you feel the top coat getting too gloopy during application might help. But try not to shake the bottle because then you'll end up with bubbles. When that stops working it's thinner time! That, or a brand new bottle


----------



## MRV (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok, my 12ish makeup no buy days are over and yesterday I ordered from Illamasqua Noble, Cameo, Milf, and Scorch (a white one). I don't actually have any shades like them; hardly any blue blues, no minty mints and I need a white base for some glitters (like Nails Inc Camden Lock which looks nice on white).

  	Also, I checked out my Illamasqua stash so far:





  	Nomad, Muse, Gamma, Stance, Jo'mina, Velocity
  	Radium, Viridian, Swinger, Shrapnel, Faithful, Glitterati


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2012)

Slimmycakes said:


> Thank you Medgal07. It is pretty fun trying to pick what color I feel like wearing. Us girls gotta have options!
> Well I tried the Inglot Matte in 714. (Excuse the cuticle flooding, I'm rushing to go out). Like the color, formula not so much. Takes quite awhile to dry down and appear matte. And it is fairly thin, so I had to apply 3 coats to even it out. Still then there was some spotting to fill in. The accent nail is Essie Beyond Cozy which I love, nice silver/gold and easy application.


  	The Inglot color is pretty...too bad the formula was lacking.  I've had Essie's Beyond Cozy for a while now and I've yet to open it.  After seeing it on you I think I need to wear it this weekend!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> oh ya I also got the new UD naked matte eyeshadows


  	LOL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...nevertheless, very sweet haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> Ok, my 12ish makeup no buy days are over and yesterday I ordered from Illamasqua Noble, Cameo, Milf, and Scorch (a white one). I don't actually have any shades like them; hardly any blue blues, no minty mints and I need a white base for some glitters (like Nails Inc Camden Lock which looks nice on white).
> 
> Also, I checked out my Illamasqua stash so far:
> 
> ...


  	Love, love, love...my eye immediately went to the mint & coral colors, but they're all really very nice.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> Ok, my 12ish makeup no buy days are over and yesterday I ordered from Illamasqua Noble, Cameo, Milf, and Scorch (a white one). I don't actually have any shades like them; hardly any blue blues, no minty mints and I need a white base for some glitters (like Nails Inc Camden Lock which looks nice on white).
> 
> Also, I checked out my Illamasqua stash so far:
> 
> ...


  	Very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nomad, Jo'mina, and Radium are definitely on my must-have list.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> Ok, my 12ish makeup no buy days are over and yesterday I ordered from Illamasqua Noble, Cameo, Milf, and Scorch (a white one). I don't actually have any shades like them; hardly any blue blues, no minty mints and I need a white base for some glitters (like Nails Inc Camden Lock which looks nice on white).
> 
> Also, I checked out my Illamasqua stash so far:
> 
> ...


	Love your illamasqua collection! I only own one it's time to get more.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 21, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I think I misread your previous post. You mean the top coat felt very gloopy when you were applying it on your left hand, right? (for some reason I thought the problem was with the polish underneath)
> 
> I never used Seche so I don't know how bad it was but the top coat getting gloopy when the cap is left open even for a short time is something I experienced with all the fast drying topcoats I used. It's not so noticeable in the beginning, but after the first 1/3 of the bottle is gone it really starts to interfere with application. Giving the bottle a gentle roll between your hands when you feel the top coat getting too gloopy during application might help. But try not to shake the bottle because then you'll end up with bubbles. When that stops working it's thinner time! That, or a brand new bottle


	Yup, that's what I meant. You're exactly right. I've used up about a 1/3 of the bottle. I didn't realize the gloopiness is a tendency of fast drying top coats in general. This is very good information to know.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> Ok, my 12ish makeup no buy days are over and yesterday I ordered from Illamasqua Noble, Cameo, Milf, and Scorch (a white one). I don't actually have any shades like them; hardly any blue blues, no minty mints and I need a white base for some glitters (like Nails Inc Camden Lock which looks nice on white).
> 
> Also, I checked out my Illamasqua stash so far:
> 
> ...


	Oh. Dear. How you tempt me...


----------



## MRV (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you all!


CartoonChic said:


> Oh. Dear. How you tempt me...








 I have actually worn only 6/12 of them so far! So many polishes, so few days...


----------



## MRV (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't think these have been up before: Beautezine has swatches of Mariah and Euro Collections.

  	http://www.beautezine.com/opi-mariah-carey-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/

  	http://www.beautezine.com/opi-euro-centrale-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> Ok, my 12ish makeup no buy days are over and yesterday I ordered from Illamasqua Noble, Cameo, Milf, and Scorch (a white one). I don't actually have any shades like them; hardly any blue blues, no minty mints and I need a white base for some glitters (like Nails Inc Camden Lock which looks nice on white).
> 
> Also, I checked out my Illamasqua stash so far:
> 
> ...


  	I love Jo'Mina! It's not every day one comes across a lilac that's not pastel


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> I don't think these have been up before: Beautezine has swatches of Mariah and Euro Collections.
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-mariah-carey-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-euro-centrale-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/


  	Really pretty collections, I love the Euro Centrale one ! I'll pick up 4 or 5 I think the blue ones are beautiful ! Thanks for posting !


----------



## kimibos (Dec 21, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Really pretty collections, I love the Euro Centrale one ! I'll pick up 4 or 5 I think the blue ones are beautiful ! Thanks for posting !


  	       same here i want like 4-5 of the euro collection, they all look soo pretty and 
  	       MRV i want your illamasqua polishes!!


----------



## MRV (Dec 21, 2012)

^


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 21, 2012)

MRV said:


> I don't think these have been up before: Beautezine has swatches of Mariah and Euro Collections.
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-mariah-carey-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-euro-centrale-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/


  	Thanks for the info MRV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Probably still gonna skip the Mariah Carey collection, but i got my eyes on multiple Euro Centrale shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'm eyeing Can't Find My Czechbook, My Paprika is Hotter Than Yours!, Hands Off My Kielbasa!, You're Such A Budapest, Suzi's Hungary Again!, and Polka.com. 
  	I'm also intrigued by the My Vampire is Buff shade, maybe i'll get that too lol.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 21, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Thanks for the info MRV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      those euro centrale polishes look soo good like tooo good!! i want all the ones you want but polka.com


----------



## kimibos (Dec 21, 2012)

im getting my BL haul on Monday!! but i feel like i dont need more BL maybe just the mint one that is coming. i think that i had a BL overdose and no money for some BL crack. hahaha


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 22, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im getting my BL haul on Monday!! but i feel like i dont need more BL maybe just the mint one that is coming. i think that i had a BL overdose and no money for some BL crack. hahaha


  	Hmmm. I think your dwindling interest in BL is due to the fact that you already got pretty much all the colours worth getting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Seriously though, I think we on the nail thread have done enough to make sure BL and DL are financially solvent in the foreseeable future. There are many other equally wonderful (if not more so) brands out there. Time to give them a bit of luuuurve! 


 	 		- BB Couture
 	 		- Picture Polish
 	 		- Misa
 	 		- Rescue Beauty Lounge
 	 		- Jessica
 	 		- Ozotic
 	 		- Barielle
 	 		- Orly


----------



## kimibos (Dec 22, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Hmmm. I think your dwindling interest in BL is *due to the fact that you already got pretty much all the colours worth getting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      i agree, i cant wait to get all the other ones in the mail. i want to have all the bottles in order


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

So I couldn't control myself again. I was doing some pretend shopping on NeimanMarcus.com Friday to try to satisfy my polish craving, but it backfired. I saw Chanel Diabolic on their website. I had to snatch it up because it wasn't there when I checked the day before. It also disappeared shortly after I ordered it. I was waiting until I got my shipping notice to see if it was fluke. I received the notice Saturday, and I think it will be delivered Monday because I used the code for free rush shipping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Since I was already buying something, I grabbed Suspicious as part of my order. I wasn't planning to get that color, but I couldn't resist after honey on boost's juicy pics. April also popped into my cart because Neiman's has it for $25, and I got Rose Paradise because I thought it was a LE color that I don't see on Chanel's website.

  	So much for not buying anything else until after the holidays.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 23, 2012)

lol these people know how to get us to buy even when we dont want to! lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

kimibos said:


> im getting my BL haul on Monday!! but i feel like i dont need more BL maybe just the mint one that is coming. i think that i had a BL overdose and no money for some BL crack. hahaha


	I'm getting my BL haul on Monday, too. My Frilly Knickers from Beauty.com was delivered Friday. It's such a pretty layering polish. I put it on top of Victoriana since I'm still wearing it. It livened up the color even more. There's still a bunch of BL polishes I want to get before I'm satisfied.

  	I don't know why HSN.com took so long to deliver it, but I finally got my Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale. I really like it. It's basically a silver version of Boom Boom Pow. I plan to layer it over frosty/silvery polishes like BL Lillibet's Jubilee.

  	I also got my Chanel polishes from Izzy's. Dominique and honey on boost, you both are so right about Les Jeans. The colors are so pretty and they apply so smoothly. Fire is also a stunning fire engine red. I'm glad I picked them up.

  	Oh yeah, I forgot. I was out shopping for Christmas stuff yesterday and picked up a Melmers from Michael's while I was out. They were on sale for 40% off. Now I'll have a place to store all of these new polishes. I also snuck over to a nearby Sally Beauty and picked up Surreal Appeal and Escaping Reality from the China Glaze Cirque Du Soleil collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> lol these people know how to get us to buy even when we dont want to! lol


  	I know, right!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 23, 2012)

lol ya I was Tring to save my $$$ for the day after Xmas but I spent most of it already!! I'm really going I get at least one gift card so I can get something lol


----------



## kimibos (Dec 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting my BL haul on Monday, too. My Frilly Knickers from Beauty.com was delivered Friday. It's such a pretty layering polish. I put it on top of Victoriana since I'm still wearing it. It livened up the color even more. There's still a bunch of BL polishes I want to get before I'm satisfied.
> I don't know why HSN.com took so long to deliver it, but I finally got my Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale. I really like it. It's basically a silver version of Boom Boom Pow. I plan to layer it over frosty/silvery polishes like BL Lillibet's Jubilee.
> 
> I also got my Chanel polishes from Izzy's. Dominique and honey on boost, you both are so right about Les Jeans. The colors are so pretty and they apply so smoothly. Fire is also a stunning fire engine red. I'm glad I picked them up.
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Dec 23, 2012)

i havent been to the drugstore cause i know that im going to get some polishes. im not even safe there.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

kimibos said:


> hahaha i cant judge you or anyone after my BL haul. i want to see a picture of your chanel collection so i can just droll. i think that im ok with the 20 BL i got now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'll have 30 once my BL haul gets here tomorrow. I'm probably going to get sucked into after Christmas deals to get the rest of the colors I want.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 23, 2012)

I really want to see a pic of your collection, CartoonChic!

  	Btw, did your nail fans/tips arrive yet?

  	I've been sooooooo good lately, but mainly because I want my wallet to recover before the big spring collections arrive. Chanel, Guerlain and MAC will do same damage to it for sure!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I really want to see a pic of your collection, CartoonChic!
> 
> Btw, did your nail fans/tips arrive yet?
> 
> I've been sooooooo good lately, but mainly because I want my wallet to recover before the big spring collections arrive. Chanel, Guerlain and MAC will do same damage to it for sure!


	They haven't arrived yet. I'm expecting them either this week or next week. I'll post another collection pic after I get my Melmer together. But forget my collection. I want to see yours. I bet it's huge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm trying to see if I can make it to the new year before diving into Dior and Illamasqua polishes. I already made a list from MRV's pic.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

I mentioned this in the Chanel Summer 2013 thread, but it makes sense to post it here too. I stumbled upon some info for possible future Chanel polishes.


  	Summer 2013 Polish - We know these colors from the color story, but I learned the numbers.


 		647 Lilis 	
 		657 Azuré 	
 		667 Bel-argus 
 

  	Possible Upcoming Polish Colors


 		575 Starlet 	
 		579 Paparazzi - not sure if this is the same as 208 Paparazzi 	
 		581 Cinéma 	
 		583 Taboo 	
 		589 Élixir 	
 		591 Alchimie 	
 		599 Provocation - I think this is the Provocation released with FNO Twin-Sets 	
 		601 Mysterious


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I mentioned this in the Chanel Summer 2013 thread, but it makes sense to post it here too. I stumbled upon some info for possible future Chanel polishes.
> 
> 
> Summer 2013 Polish - We know these colors from the color story, but I learned the numbers.
> ...


	any pics of the colors?


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 23, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i havent been to the drugstore cause i know that im going to get some polishes. im not even safe there.


	i totally feel you on that one!! lol i cant leave a store without one!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 23, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> any pics of the colors?


	Nope, just found the info.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 24, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Hmmm. I think your dwindling interest in BL is due to the fact that you already got pretty much all the colours worth getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Funny you mention Picture Polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I discovered a Dutch nail polish webshop this weekend (Pretty Polish), and i ordered 3 of them. Oh man those bottles are cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered White Wedding, Amethyst, and Wisteria


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 24, 2012)

The Spring 2013 BL polishes will be available Dec. 26th. I wasn't expecting them so soon. They're going to have to wait. (Unless there's going to be some great deal when they launch.)


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my fellow nail polish addicts!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Corally (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry christmas!   Here's my christmas manicure  My nails are short atm so it's not the prettiest but I really like it! It's looks way better IRL haha, my nails are VERY sparkly . I'm very curious about your mani's!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 24, 2012)

Corally said:


>


	Your nails look very pretty to me!


----------



## Corally (Dec 24, 2012)

Just ordered some polishes on eBay again.  Some older China Glaze polishes: Twinkle Lights, Love Marilyn and Exotic Encounters. And Orly In A Snap because I'm running low on fast drying top coats. I also need want to order some Cirque Du Soleil polishes but it can wait (I hope).


----------



## Corally (Dec 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Merry christmas!    Here's my christmas manicure   My nails are short atm so it's not the prettiest but I really like it! It's looks way better IRL haha, my nails are VERY sparkly  . I'm very curious about your mani's!
> ...


  Thanks!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2012)

Indeed Corally, very pretty mani! What polish is that?

  	I spoiled my christmas mani today and will have to re-do it tomorrow. Sigh...


----------



## Corally (Dec 24, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Indeed Corally, very pretty mani! What polish is that?  I spoiled my christmas mani today and will have to re-do it tomorrow. Sigh...


 4 polishes actually :haha: It's day 4 and I don't have tip wear so yay for that!  Bourjois Rouge Escarpin DA (a Dutch drugstore brand) 111 LA Girl Double Platinum Barry M Red Glitter


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow, 4 polishes? That's very creative. It looks like you only used one.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 24, 2012)

Corally said:


> Here's my christmas manicure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Merry Christmas!!! 





   love your nails corally, dont feel bad about your short nails, i think that im going to cut my short short soon. im going to be wearing BL wallis.  today!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/essie-spring-2013-madison-ave-hue-collection-sneak-peek.html


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/essie-spring-2013-madison-ave-hue-collection-sneak-peek.html


  	That bright blue looks nice!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 24, 2012)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


		That bright blue looks nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	      i only want taht one too


----------



## kimibos (Dec 24, 2012)

i got my BL HAUL!! 

  	so i did my mom's nails with BL Scuppered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i changed my mind and did mine with BL Stag Do. its a very dark green and it kind of looks flat not like the online pictures. so i put opi I Juggle men on top. i wished my finger paints flaky top coat wasnt packed in a box.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i got my BL HAUL!!
> 
> so i did my mom's nails with BL Scuppered.
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, the hidden shimmer is, erm, hidden. A bit too hidden, in fact. Still a very nice shade though.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 24, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, the hidden shimmer is, erm, hidden. A bit too hidden, in fact. Still a very nice shade though.


  	       yes its a pretty dark shade. i love wearing dark vampy shades,  my hands look crazy pale but idc. it also looks beautiful with i juggle men on top, i cant wait to try it with other top coats.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting my BL haul on Monday, too. My Frilly Knickers from Beauty.com was delivered Friday. It's such a pretty layering polish. I put it on top of Victoriana since I'm still wearing it. It livened up the color even more. There's still a bunch of BL polishes I want to get before I'm satisfied.
> I don't know why HSN.com took so long to deliver it, but I finally got my Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale. I really like it. It's basically a silver version of Boom Boom Pow. I plan to layer it over frosty/silvery polishes like BL Lillibet's Jubilee.
> 
> I also got my Chanel polishes from Izzy's. Dominique and honey on boost, you both are so right about Les Jeans. The colors are so pretty and they apply so smoothly. Fire is also a stunning fire engine red. I'm glad I picked them up.
> ...


  	You are so satisfying my urge to shop for nail polish!  I'm shopping vicariously through you and I'm just having a blast!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i havent been to the drugstore cause i know that im going to get some polishes. im not even safe there.


  	LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's the truth Kimibos.  I had to run past the cosmetics department at Bed Bath & Beyond just to save myself.  I went back and checked the Essie display and couldn't find a single one that I don't already have!  So pathetic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2012)

Corally said:


>


  	Merry Christmas EVERYONE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  	Corally, your nails look lovely!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 24, 2012)

kimibos said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/essie-spring-2013-madison-ave-hue-collection-sneak-peek.html


  	Very pretty, enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....I mean Kimibos.  Thanks for sharing.  I'm adding a few to my list!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas ladies!!!  I can't wait to post a pic of my Xmas nails  they are decals but so cute!! I wonder if ill see any of the BL spring colors on Wednesday?  I will pick up that Essie 4 pack mini set of Madison ave collection I hope you all have a very merry Christmas! got some gift cars plus some money so I will be splurging Wednesday


----------



## MRV (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all from Santa's land!  Just ordered BL Dosh. And only Dosh. (Okay, and 3 blushes...)  I've been wearing Zoya Ziv (or what's left of it  ).


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> You are so satisfying my urge to shop for nail polish!  I'm shopping vicariously through you and I'm just having a blast!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2012)

I got my BL haul yesterday, but put it under the tree to open today. Scouse is very pretty. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do. I also really like Cake-Hole (Lol) and Brummie. I was surprised to see that they dried to a matte/rubber-like finish. Sprog is a pretty periwinkle blue. Tee Total threw me for a loop. It's a dark brown. I don't know why I was expecting it to be a grey-brown or a pink-brown. I looked up swatches again and it is a plain dark brown. I tried it on and I actually like it. I don't have anything like it.

  	@ honey on boost. Thanks so much for the Graham HandsDown Nail Pads recommendation! I picked up a bag at Sally's when I grabbed the Cirque Du Soleil polishes. I love them. They're not at all what I was expecting. I thought they were going to be cotton rounds, but they're not cotton at all. They don't fall apart while I'm removing the polish and they seem to retain more of the remover longer. They don't dry out as quickly like when I use cotton rounds. The little tab barrier is also genius. I don't know if this is true or not, but it felt like I removed the polish on my nails a lot faster than before.

  	I'm off to do my Christmas mani now.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I got my BL haul yesterday, but put it under the tree to open today. Scouse is very pretty. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do. I also really like Cake-Hole (Lol) and Brummie. I was surprised to see that they dried to a matte/rubber-like finish. Sprog is a pretty periwinkle blue. Tee Total threw me for a loop. It's a dark brown. I don't know why I was expecting it to be a grey-brown or a pink-brown. I looked up swatches again and it is a plain dark brown. I tried it on and I actually like it. I don't have anything like it.
> 
> @ honey on boost. Thanks so much for the Graham HandsDown Nail Pads recommendation! I picked up a bag at Sally's when I grabbed the Cirque Du Soleil polishes. I love them. They're not at all what I was expecting. I thought they were going to be cotton rounds, but they're not cotton at all. They don't fall apart while I'm removing the polish and they seem to retain more of the remover longer. They don't dry out as quickly like when I use cotton rounds. The little tab barrier is also genius. I don't know if this is true or not, but it felt like I removed the polish on my nails a lot faster than before.
> 
> I'm off to do my Christmas mani now.


  	Enjoy your goodies!

  	What's your Christmas mani?


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is hint of the Essie spring 2013.

http://en.paperblog.com/essie-essie-madison-ave-hue-collection-for-spring-2013-385961/

  	SOURCE : EN. PAPERBLOG

  	Merry Christmas to all !


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/essie-spring-2013-madison-ave-hue-collection-sneak-peek.html

  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE

  	My mani for Christmas : Chanel Rouge Carat
  	My pedi for Christmas : Chanel Rouge Carat + Kiko Glitter nail polish in red

  	It's 21.30 PM here and I am going to remove Rouge Carat, tomorrow is another day ( and another pedi because no new mani for tomorrow ! )

http://cafemakeup.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Chanel-Rouge-Carat4.jpg

  	Source : CafeMakeup

http://www.kikocosmetics.com/eshop/it/product/-/productdetail/glitter-nail-lacquer/KC01804011/412/0

  	Source : Kiko official website


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't know if there are other BB Couture freaks here, but Overall Beauty has 25% off all purchases over $60 with the code SNOW. There is also free shipping for US orders. Kim stocks a bunch of other brands in addition to BB Couture. And she's absolutely lovely!

  	I just placed my (bigger than it should have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) order and I thought I should spread the luuuurve!

  	Happy holidays!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 25, 2012)

what ones did u get ?


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I got my BL haul yesterday, but put it under the tree to open today. Scouse is very pretty. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I do. I also really like Cake-Hole (Lol) and Brummie. I was surprised to see that they dried to a matte/rubber-like finish. Sprog is a pretty periwinkle blue. Tee Total threw me for a loop. It's a dark brown. I don't know why I was expecting it to be a grey-brown or a pink-brown. I looked up swatches again and it is a plain dark brown. I tried it on and I actually like it. I don't have anything like it.
> 
> @ honey on boost. Thanks so much for the Graham HandsDown Nail Pads recommendation! I picked up a bag at Sally's when I grabbed the Cirque Du Soleil polishes. I love them. They're not at all what I was expecting. I thought they were going to be cotton rounds, but they're not cotton at all. They don't fall apart while I'm removing the polish and they seem to retain more of the remover longer. They don't dry out as quickly like when I use cotton rounds. The little tab barrier is also genius. I don't know if this is true or not, but it felt like I removed the polish on my nails a lot faster than before.
> 
> I'm off to do my Christmas mani now.


	You're welcome hun! They remove polish soo much faster for me. I can take off both hnds with one round. They are awesome!


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 25, 2012)

BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 25, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


  	      beautiful and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to you and him of course!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


	Your mani pairs perfectly with your new gift.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Enjoy your goodies!
> 
> What's your Christmas mani?


	BL Knees Up with BL Thames on pinky and pointer fingers to accent, plus BL Frilly Knickers layered over each nail.

  	Enjoy your goodies as well!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 25, 2012)

congrats honey on boost!!! sounds pretty cartoonchick


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 25, 2012)

*



*Happy holidays ladies!!*



*


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 25, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


  	Great mani, and a gorgeous ring of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations to you and your soon to be husband


----------



## MRV (Dec 26, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


	Congratulations to you and your fiancé!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 26, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


 
  	Congrats hun!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	All the best to you and your husband to be!

  	Gorgeous ring, and your mani matches it beautifully!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


  	Awww Honey on Boost I am beyond happy for you!  Your nails look beautiful and your diamond is just gorgeous.  Wishing you much happiness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> BL Knees Up with BL Thames on pinky and pointer fingers to accent, plus BL Frilly Knickers layered over each nail.
> Enjoy your goodies as well!


  	Great haul and very creative Christmas mani.  I need to get with the program.  I feel like I'm behind in everything.  Perhaps I can get caught up now that I'm not as busy with holiday activities. I don't seem to have my usual energy...feel like I'm doing everything in slow mo! I was a bad girl on Christmas Eve... oh and it's all your fault! Picked up a couple of Chanel polishes, one of which is from the Spring 2013 collex.  I also picked up a Chanel lippie and the illuminator, also from the Spring collex.  I then hopped over to the MAC web site & got several things from Apres Chic.  I haven't even opened my brushes from Making Pretty!!  I'm way to enthralled with nail polish right now.  




  	My Christmas mani was BL's Jack the Lad--such a pretty green w/shimmer & not glitter.


----------



## Corally (Dec 26, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


 AAH CONGRATULATIONS!! :bouquet:ompom:


----------



## Corally (Dec 26, 2012)

And thanks everyone for the mani complements!


----------



## MRV (Dec 26, 2012)

Besides the BL Spring Collection, which NP collections are coming out in January? Is anyone up to date?


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 26, 2012)

there was no new BL at Nordies. that's ok tho lol let me breathe a lol pls!! lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul and very creative Christmas mani.  I need to get with the program.  I feel like I'm behind in everything.  Perhaps I can get caught up now that I'm not as busy with holiday activities. I don't seem to have my usual energy...*feel like I'm doing everything in slow mo*! I was a bad girl on Christmas Eve... oh and it's all your fault! Picked up a couple of Chanel polishes, one of which is from the Spring 2013 collex.  I also picked up a Chanel lippie and the illuminator, also from the Spring collex.  I then hopped over to the MAC web site & got several things from Apres Chic.  I haven't even opened my brushes from Making Pretty!!  I'm way to enthralled with nail polish right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You've been _anything but_ slow mo on Christmas eve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nice haul. I'm surprised the Chanel spring stuff is already out. I've been drooling over the illuminator since I saw the promo pics. I'm going to snap it up as soon as it's released here. Hopefully my local store will have it.

  	re: Christmas mani - great choice!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 26, 2012)

no BL spring collection at beauty.com. i almosts get the mint and purple ones at their website but no free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	i guess im going to wait as i should. 

  	OFF TOPIC!!! im soo dissapointed with lush online. everything is sold out from the buy 1 get 1 sale, and i tried the uk with their 50%off sale and they want to charge me 35 pounds for shipping that is coming in jan 22nd. instead of the 7 pound shipping they always have to the states. greedy people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got some stuff from my store in the morning but they didnt have alot. 

  	i was also going to get some philosophy showers gels in their sale, but i stopped myself i have like 8 now and 2 coming in the mail.  anyone else addicted to these??


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul and very creative Christmas mani.  I need to get with the program.  I feel like I'm behind in everything.  Perhaps I can get caught up now that I'm not as busy with holiday activities. I don't seem to have my usual energy...feel like I'm doing everything in slow mo! I was a bad girl on Christmas Eve... oh and it's all your fault! Picked up a couple of Chanel polishes, one of which is from the Spring 2013 collex.  I also picked up a Chanel lippie and the illuminator, also from the Spring collex.  I then hopped over to the MAC web site & got several things from Apres Chic.  I haven't even opened my brushes from Making Pretty!!  I'm way to enthralled with nail polish right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol, I'll take the blame. You're going to love the Chanel Highlighter. Jack the Lad is a great mani. I was trying to decide between that one or Thames. I went with Thames because it has a metallic finish like Knees Up. Thames has a watery consistency, though. I had to use three coats to get it to look even.

  	You're not moving slow. You're moving really fast, and all of us are slow. We're trying to keep up with you.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> no BL spring collection at beauty.com. i almosts get the mint and purple ones at their website but no free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	It looks like BL has a price increase too. Boo!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> no BL spring collection at beauty.com. i almosts get the mint and purple ones at their website but *no free shipping*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's early days yet, they'll probably have free shipping sooner or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: Lush - I love their Lemony Flutter cuticle cream! I haven't tried any of their other products but LF is by far the best cuticle cream I used. It's also great for elbows (I tend to prop my elbows on the desk when I'm working so they get all red and gross unless I keep them well moisturised). I hope you'll be able to get your hands on the things you want at a Lush store.

  	re: Holiday mani - I've been wearing OPI The Show Must Go On for the last couple of days and I'm going to change to OPI Merry Midnight in a bit. I haven't worn it for a very looooong time. I hope I'll like it as much as I used to. Is it me or have OPI's winter collections lost their wow factor in the last two years?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> It looks like BL has a price increase too. Boo!


  	      that sucks. they still cost 14 in beauty.com i hope they get the new collection soon!!


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> no BL spring collection at beauty.com. i almosts get the mint and purple ones at their website but no free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	My experience with Lush is always like this!! My nearest store is pretty far and they are one of the only stores I shop at that doesn't offer Free Shipping with a certain amount of purchase which deters me, because I only use 3-4 of their products and paying $7 shipping if I run out of one thing is ridiculous!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 26, 2012)

VampyCouture said:


> My experience with Lush is always like this!! My nearest store is pretty far and they are one of the only stores I shop at that doesn't offer Free Shipping with a certain amount of purchase which deters me, because I only use 3-4 of their products and paying $7 shipping if I run out of one thing is ridiculous!


  	       yes i hate that they dont have free shipping, i wouldnt mind paying the 7-10 pounds but 36 thats insane. i went to my store and got some soap and showers gels so im all set until their next sale. i watched some youtube videos and im gonna try to make bath bombs. we'll see how that goes.


----------



## VampyCouture (Dec 26, 2012)

kimibos said:


> yes i hate that they dont have free shipping, i wouldnt mind paying the 7-10 pounds but 36 thats insane. i went to my store and got some soap and showers gels so im all set until their next sale. i watched some youtube videos and im gonna try to make bath bombs. we'll see how that goes.


	Oooh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, let me know how it goes!


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!! I can't figure out how to multi quote on this damn phone. Reception stinks here


----------



## MACina (Dec 26, 2012)

*honey on boost  *






  	The ring is sooooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the mani really matches it perfectly!!!



honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> BL Knees Up with BL Thames on pinky and pointer fingers to accent, plus BL Frilly Knickers layered over each nail.


  	Here's a pic of my Christmas mani. It really sparkles in the light. ( But not as much as honey on boost's ring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MRV (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got these babies today:





  	My iPhone does not seem to love the blues of Cameo and Noble (from left), so the colours are not really accurate. I have never had anything like Cameo. Excited to wear these next year!

  	Also, I got today my first ballz... The Pucci one was on sale (more blue..). I actually wanted to find it on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but there was nothing else makeupwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 27, 2012)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The 3rd one's Milf, right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's a pic of my Christmas mani. It really sparkles in the light. ( But not as much as honey on boost's ring!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh how pretty.  I like that you experiment---and you're daring and come up with a creative mani that actually looks good.  I am a complete nerd.  My idea of daring is changing my nail polish color twice in one day.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 27, 2012)

cameo is beautiful!! i need noble and milf now. cool that you got the pucci balls on sale. the blue tin is cute. and the top with the pucci print


----------



## kimibos (Dec 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh how pretty.  I like that you experiment---and you're daring and come up with a creative mani that actually looks good.  I am a complete nerd.  My idea of daring is changing my nail polish color twice in one day.


  	        i dont think you are alone. i love nail polishes but i usually go with cremes only. i dont do glitter or nail art. it looks fun but i dont think i could do it that good. so i never experiment like you.  thumbs up for cartoonchic!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> - BPM
> I also got these two:
> - Holy Grail (the new version) - A-England
> - Attitude - Picture Polish
> ...


  	The Chanel spring collection is at Nordstrom.  When you look under the nail polishes, the description box indicates the polishes included in the collection. Likewise, the spring collection lipsticks are included with the regular offering and the description box identifies those in the collection.  It seems a bit cumbersome to have it that way---you have to search for it.  The Chanel web site has it under the 'Collections' category.

  	http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/SPRING-2013-COLLECTION-136806 

  	 http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chanel-poudre-signee-de-chanel-illuminating-powder/3426615?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## MRV (Dec 27, 2012)

kimibos said:


> cameo is beautiful!! i need noble and milf now. cool that you got the pucci balls on sale. the blue tin is cute. and the top with the pucci print


  	Yes, you do! -  I'm happy I got it finally. I had my eye on it last summer already. The scent is rather powderful though, but I suppose it will disappear once on the face.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i dont think you are alone. i love nail polishes but i usually go with cremes only. i dont do glitter or nail art. it looks fun but i dont think i could do it that good. so i never experiment like you.  thumbs up for cartoonchic!!








Good to know kimibos!  I was feeling like an odd ball.  I just started wearing glitter polishes but I have NEVER worn nail art.  I love it on other people!!!  Maybe someday I'll crawl out of that box too!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i dont think you are alone. i love nail polishes but i usually go with cremes only. i dont do glitter or nail art. it looks fun but i dont think i could do it that good. so i never experiment like you.  thumbs up for cartoonchic!!


  	I'm not much of a nail art fan either. I like to do accent nails, ombres and skittles but that's as far as it goes. Oh, and there's the crackle polish once in a blue moon (again used mostly on the accent nail). I bought lots of dotting tools, decals/stickers/rhinestones and stamping kits when I first got into the whole nail craze but I lost interest very quickly. Thing is, there are such beautiful polishes out there they don't really _need_ any nail art


----------



## kimibos (Dec 28, 2012)

BL Knackered 3 coats


 BL Tea With the queen 2 coats


 BL Slapper 2 coats


 BL Knees up


 BL Lady Muck 


 BL Blagger


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## kimibos (Dec 28, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


>


  	i love them all. even tea with the queen i think that im going to do them again with the essie ridge filler for a more opache color with that one. 


  	*next week, ill wear artful dodger, scuppered, stag do. i wonder when beauty.com is going to get the new bl spring ones. i want the purple and mint ones now. i may email them.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 28, 2012)

kimibos said:


> BL Knackered 3 coats
> 
> 
> BL Tea With the queen 2 coats
> ...


  	Your nails are looking amazing as ever!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How many coats did Knackered need? It was one of the sheer ones IIRC.

  	And which one do you like most?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Your nails are looking amazing as ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did 3 coats with knackered, its sheer but i dont mind, the color is soo original to me, i luv it. favorites: im between knackered and slapper, which is really bright.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

I received my package too this week, really happy with my new polishes and the rest also of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you were right about their blushes, so pigmented and really a pleasure to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely will be getting more of them when i order my Raindrops nail polish in february


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> BL Knackered 3 coats
> 
> 
> BL Tea With the queen 2 coats
> ...


  	Lovely swatches Kimibos, and your nails look stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I haven't used my Knackered yet, but i'm really excited to do so now!


----------



## MRV (Dec 29, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I received my package too this week, really happy with my new polishes and the rest also of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MACina (Dec 29, 2012)

*kimibos*....I looooooooooove Knackered and Slapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I just returned from my local dm and they finally had the new Catrice Collection out and were already sold out of
  	nearly all shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I was lucky and got the last of each one I wanted to have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Little Miss Sunshine has a pretty shimmer whereas the other two have a cream finish.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 29, 2012)

Today's polish day! I finally got my holiday LE BLs. I already did a mani with Jack the Lad - such a great green! Love!


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 29, 2012)

MACina said:


> *kimibos*....I looooooooooove Knackered and Slapper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oooh, they look nice! I've never used any other products by Catrice but they sure know how to make a good NP. I'm also quite impressed by the Essence Colour&Go range. Cheap as chips, some great colours and not at all bad quality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Quote:*
*Originally Posted by Anneri 



	Today's polish day! I finally got my holiday LE BLs. I already did a mani with Jack the Lad - such a great green! Love!*

  	Yay! What else was in your haul? I was initially quite worried JtL might be too chose to ChG Winter Holly or Picture Polish Krptonite but I was relieved to see it is nothing like them. 

  	Bonus: Removal is fairly easy


----------



## Anneri (Dec 29, 2012)

I got Shambolic and Scuppered in the Sparkle Set for 39,90€ and am very happy about it. Application was a breeze with JtL, wonderful experience after NMWK, which is just horrible on its own and has to be layered to be loved by me.

  	I saw this intrigueing review today btw: UD makes us Naked n/p! http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.de/2012/12/shopping-swatch-urban-decay-naked.html

  	I'm also happy that Temptalia features a lot of indie n/p companies recently. I've got loads of the usual suspects, polish-wise, but have still to stray into indie-land, so I'm happy to see some reviews.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 29, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I got Shambolic and Scuppered in the Sparkle Set for 39,90€ and am very happy about it. Application was a breeze with JtL, wonderful experience after NMWK, which is just horrible on its own and has to be layered to be loved by me.
> 
> I saw this intrigueing review today btw: UD makes us Naked n/p! http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.de/2012/12/shopping-swatch-urban-decay-naked.html
> 
> I'm also happy that Temptalia features a lot of indie n/p companies recently. I've got loads of the usual suspects, polish-wise, but have still to stray into indie-land, so I'm happy to see some reviews.


  	     i love the Ud naked ones!!!


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anneri said:


> I got Shambolic and Scuppered in the Sparkle Set for 39,90€ and am very happy about it. Application was a breeze with JtL, wonderful experience after NMWK, which is just horrible on its own and has to be layered to be loved by me.
> 
> I saw this intrigueing review today btw: UD makes us Naked n/p! http://makeupmagpie.blogspot.de/2012/12/shopping-swatch-urban-decay-naked.html
> 
> *I'm also happy that Temptalia features a lot of indie n/p companies recently. I've got loads of the usual suspects, polish-wise, but have still to stray into indie-land, so I'm happy to see some reviews.*


  	I'm also really happy about that  As you probably already know she recently reviewed two Hare Polish polishes ( http://www.temptalia.com/category/brands/hare-polish ), i'm quite interested in giving the brand a try and will be ordering a few polishes after the holidays.

  	And enjoy your BL holiday set, i'm really glad you got the polishes now you truly wanted


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...tion-for-spring-2013-sneak-peek-swatches.html

  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


  	Here is China Glaze " Avant Garden " collection for spring 2013.... I love the colours !


----------



## kimibos (Dec 29, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...tion-for-spring-2013-sneak-peek-swatches.html
> 
> SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE
> 
> ...











i need them all!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 29, 2012)

Nordstrom
**Purchase two Nail Colors, Lacquers or Polishes from Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK or Nordstrom and receive a third polish from the same brand FREE*. Simply add three individual polishes from the same brand to your Shopping Bag. (Sets by THE NEW BLACK are also eligible; add three separate sets by THE NEW BLACK to your Shopping Bag to qualify.) At Checkout, the amount of the lowest-priced polish will be deducted.

*Online and in store for a limited time. In-store offer valid December 29 & 30, 2012. Online offer ends at 11am PST, December 31, 2012. *Offer good on selected Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK and Nordstrom nail polishes only. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift can only be shipped to the same destination as your order and cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses.

  	they have the new shades but they ship on 1/18 and if i add 3 to the cart i dont get a free one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	IT WORKS WITH THE NEW SHADES!! I GOT FRUIT MACHINE
  	                                                                    FIVER 
  	                                                                    MOLLY CODDLED FOR FREE

  	theyll ship next month on the 18th. late but cheap


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 29, 2012)

awe lucky ;( I thought I still had some $$ on my nords card but I checked and I don't. boo!!


----------



## kimibos (Dec 29, 2012)

Naughtyp said:


> awe lucky ;( I thought I still had some $$ on my nords card but I checked and I don't. boo!!


  	    oh sorry darling. maybe they have another sale by then. i think that they do those polish ones alot.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> oh sorry darling. maybe they have another sale by then. i think that they do those polish ones alot.


	hope so! lol i the meantime i will get to see ur swatches before i will have any $$ lol. as of right now i am on a no buy for archies cuz im buying everything! lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2012)

My Chanel polishes from Neiman Marcus finally arrived today. They were supposed to be delivered by the 24th with their rush shipping code. I don't know what happened with that. But I'm very happy that I did receive Diabolic! It wasn't a fluke!







  	The other Chanel polishes are very pretty too. I was also at Ulta today and did some nail polish browsing. I checked out some Butter London colors in person. I didn't realize Dodgy Barnett is silver. It looks different online. I looked at Tea With The Queen because of kimibos and now I want it. It looks like it would be a pretty nude on me. I still want to get all of the other colors on my list after seeing them in person. I also browsed the China Glaze and Essie polish section. Essie is so pretty! It looks like they specialize in soft creme colors. I'm definitely going to start buying some. But I was good and left the store without getting anything.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Nordstrom
> **Purchase two Nail Colors, Lacquers or Polishes from Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK or Nordstrom and receive a third polish from the same brand FREE*. Simply add three individual polishes from the same brand to your Shopping Bag. (Sets by THE NEW BLACK are also eligible; add three separate sets by THE NEW BLACK to your Shopping Bag to qualify.) At Checkout, the amount of the lowest-priced polish will be deducted.
> 
> *Online and in store for a limited time. In-store offer valid December 29 & 30, 2012. Online offer ends at 11am PST, December 31, 2012. *Offer good on selected Deborah Lippmann, butter LONDON, THE NEW BLACK and Nordstrom nail polishes only. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift can only be shipped to the same destination as your order and cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses.
> ...


	Oh. No.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 30, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i need them all!


  	I need the mint one and Mimosas before Manis.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 30, 2012)

honey on boost said:


> BTW I wanted to share my christmas mani with you guys along with my favorite christmas gift. The polish is Zoya - Kristen and the bf proposed today!!!


  	Congrats!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous ring, and nail polish!


----------



## MACina (Dec 30, 2012)

That is really a beautiful collection for spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I would love to have Keep Calm,Paint On (mint?) and Tart-y For The Party (violet?)!



kimibos said:


> i need them all!


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 30, 2012)

kimibos said:


> i need them all!


  	lol I knew it ! I need just some !


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.nailingthis.com/china-glaze-hologlam-planned-for-spring-2013/

  	Source : nailingthis

  	Three China Glaze collections planned for spring/summer 2013, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before the collections come out !


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 30, 2012)

Do we know a release date for CG Avantgarden? I want to order them NOW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	edit: ok, Google says February.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 30, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.nailingthis.com/china-glaze-hologlam-planned-for-spring-2013/
> 
> Source : nailingthis
> 
> ...


  	I was looking forward to this collection (GIVE ME MORE LINEAR HOLOS!) but I'm a bit underwhelmed by that pic. None of the shades look very holo to me. Fingers crossed it's just the lighting drowning out the holo effect.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 30, 2012)

Zoya Spring swatches:

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/12/zoya-lovely-spring-2013-swatches-review#more-35541

  	Piaf and Julie are probable, GieGie is maybe. Nice enough collection but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love pastel shades ! OMG busted again. Thanks for posting the swatches !


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2012)

Another sort of unplanned polish haul. I was waiting for Nordstrom to have another buy 2/get 1 sale. I just wasn't expecting it to happen again so soon. I didn't get any of the new spring shades because I'm trying to knock older colors off my list. I know the new colors will be around later.

  	Butter London


 		Stag Do 	
 		Billy No Mates 	
 		Lady Muck 
 
  	Lippmann Polishes


 		Candy Shop 	
 		Let's Go Crazy 	
 		Ruby Red Slippers 	
 		Stairway to Heaven 
 
  	I got the Lippmann polishes from HSN.com using the code for $10 off. It works when you check out as a guest. Not sure if those orders will be canceled since I used the code more than once. I placed 4 different orders for each polish, but I had to try at $10 off. The total is less than Nordstrom's buy 2/get 1 deal.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 30, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya Spring swatches:
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/12/zoya-lovely-spring-2013-swatches-review#more-35541
> 
> Piaf and Julie are probable, GieGie is maybe. Nice enough collection but nothing to write home about.


  	Please don't kill me, all you pastel lovers out there, but I feel like that about a lot of the spring collections. But maybe I've reached some kind of saturation point? A polish has to be fairly unusual and unique for me to get it, and sadly, all those light, springy colours don't fit the bill.


----------



## MACina (Dec 30, 2012)

Julie looks soooo pretty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Fortunatly the rest of the collection does not really appeal to me.



BuickMackane said:


> Zoya Spring swatches:
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/12/zoya-lovely-spring-2013-swatches-review#more-35541
> 
> Piaf and Julie are probable, GieGie is maybe. Nice enough collection but nothing to write home about.


----------



## MACina (Dec 30, 2012)

.....stunning haul, CartoonChic!

  	Especially the Lippmann Polishes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wish I had them all...



CartoonChic said:


> Another sort of unplanned polish haul. I was waiting for Nordstrom to have another buy 2/get 1 sale. I just wasn't expecting it to happen again so soon. I didn't get any of the new spring shades because I'm trying to knock older colors off my list. I know the new colors will be around later.
> 
> Butter London
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 30, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Please don't kill me, all you pastel lovers out there, but I feel like that about a lot of the spring collections. But maybe I've reached some kind of saturation point? A polish has to be fairly unusual and unique for me to get it, and sadly, all those light, springy colours don't fit the bill.


  	You're not alone. I'm not overly fond of pastels but I like the finish on some of the spring Zoyas. I need to see more swatches to decide though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! I really hope the orders do go through. I was so proud of myself for leaving Ulta empty handed last night, but the deal was too amazing for me to resist. Now I'm proud of myself for getting a great deal. I wanted Lady Sings the Blues, but they didn't have it. I would've gotten Glitter in the Air if I didn't already have two bottles of the Revlon dupe for it. That was before I knew about Deborah Lippmann. I think I'm going to end up with it in my stash eventually just to have the original version. I really love the color. It's the polish that made me change my mind about glitters.

  	I agree, all of the pastel colors kind of look the same. I do like the colors and will probably get the BL pastels and more than likely Essie's. I'm not looking to get a lot of pastels from a bunch of different brands. (Lol, I say this now.)


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree that a lot of the spring colors look the same. boring lol!! I'm getting the butter london ones  and the mini Essie's and opi euro n Mariah sets and o s or two Nopi Selena or modern fam ones I'm waiting till they are all out to compare


----------



## kimibos (Dec 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Another sort of unplanned polish haul. I was waiting for Nordstrom to have another buy 2/get 1 sale. I just wasn't expecting it to happen again so soon. I didn't get any of the new spring shades because I'm trying to knock older colors off my list. I know the new colors will be around later.
> 
> Butter London
> 
> ...


  	     nice list. im going to check the deborah ones.  whats the code for hsn.com?


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2012)

The HSN.com code is 126362. You'll see the place to put the code when you checkout. It expires tomorrow.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 30, 2012)

I feel kinda bad that I don't have Stairway to Heaven. Not because I'm crazy about the polish but because not buying a polish named after a Led Zep song (albeit not one of my favourites) feels like heresy. Someone please talk some sense into me before I do something stupid?


----------



## kimibos (Dec 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The HSN.com code is 126362. You'll see the place to put the code when you checkout. It expires tomorrow.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/08/...tion-for-spring-2013-sneak-peek-swatches.html
> 
> SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous colors, thanks for sharing Dominique33! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Definitely on my list are Keep Calm Paint On, Tart-y For The Party, and Mimosa's Before Mani's


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Another sort of unplanned polish haul. I was waiting for Nordstrom to have another buy 2/get 1 sale. I just wasn't expecting it to happen again so soon. I didn't get any of the new spring shades because I'm trying to knock older colors off my list. I know the new colors will be around later.
> 
> Butter London
> 
> ...


  	I nearly ordered some DL polishes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm eyeing Cleopatra in New York (yes, still lol), Ray of Light, and Lady Sings the Blues. But then i obligated myself to wait with ordering, i haven't even received my 3 Picture Polish polishes yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i need to slow down a bit lol .. Enjoy your haul


----------



## Dominique33 (Dec 30, 2012)

Your'e welcome. very pretty spring 2013 collections indeed !
  	I love Deborah Lippmann, Ray of Light is pretty but mostly in the... natural light, I have Across the Universe and Mermaid's Dream, both gorgeous but I think Lady Sings the Blues is really great too. I just have 3 DL nail polishes, they're pricey here and I guess in Belgium too. Maybe Beauty Bay has already sales ? 


http://beautyreductionista.blogspot.fr/2011/05/nail-polish-deborah-lippmann-lady-sings.html

  	Here is a revieuw.


  	SOURCE : beautyreductionista


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 30, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm not much of a nail art fan either. I like to do accent nails, ombres and skittles but that's as far as it goes. Oh, and there's the crackle polish once in a blue moon (again used mostly on the accent nail). I bought lots of dotting tools, decals/stickers/rhinestones and stamping kits when I first got into the whole nail craze but I lost interest very quickly. Thing is, there are such beautiful polishes out there they don't really _need_ any nail art


  	That's so true.  A beautiful color can stand on its own, without the adornments.


----------



## BuickMackane (Dec 30, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Your'e welcome. very pretty spring 2013 collections indeed !
> I love Deborah Lippmann, Ray of Light is pretty but mostly in the... natural light, I have Across the Universe and Mermaid's Dream, both gorgeous but I think Lady Sings the Blues is really great too. I just have 3 DL nail polishes, they're pricey here and I guess in Belgium too. Maybe Beauty Bay has already sales ?
> 
> 
> ...


  	I got Lady Sings the Blues as part of the All That Jazz set, along with Razzle Dazzle (awesome!) and Some Enchanted Evening (meh). It really is a nice polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	BeautyBay does have a small (a coupe of euros) sale on DLs at the mo. Hence my Glitter in the Air order a few hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Well, I wanted Bare Escentuals The Shining Moment Luminizer and BB accepts Paypal only for orders EUR40+. I _had to_ add something to my cart and that something happened to be GitA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Liz2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Your'e welcome. very pretty spring 2013 collections indeed !
> I love Deborah Lippmann, Ray of Light is pretty but mostly in the... natural light, I have Across the Universe and Mermaid's Dream, both gorgeous but I think Lady Sings the Blues is really great too. I just have 3 DL nail polishes, they're pricey here and I guess in Belgium too. Maybe Beauty Bay has already sales ?
> 
> 
> ...


  	They're indeed also expensive here in Belgium, around 20 euro. I guess that's the reason why i only own 1 Deborah Lippmann polish, I really love it tho (Mermaid's Dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It's just that too many wonderful brands like OPI, Essie, China Glaze, and Butter London release so many beautiful polishes, and because they're cheaper i tend to buy them quicker i guess. But i've got these DL shades stuck in my head for quite some time now, which tells me i must get them i think


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am looking for the perfect coral color. Does anyone have any suggestions?  My favorite is OPI Dress to Empress which was LE several years ago.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 30, 2012)

MACGirl13 said:


> I am looking for the perfect coral color. Does anyone have any suggestions? My favorite is OPI Dress to Empress which was LE several years ago.


  	lets see from opi i like i eat mainly lobster, are we there yet?, a good mandarin is hard to find. you can still find those at drugstore.com those are the ones i have. i dont usually wear orange coral shades so sorry i cant help you more.  i gravitate towards blues, greens mints or true reds.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 30, 2012)

kimibos said:


> lets see from opi i like i eat mainly lobster, are we there yet?, a good mandarin is hard to find. you can still find those at drugstore.com those are the ones i have. i dont usually wear orange coral shades so sorry i cant help you more.  i gravitate towards blues, greens mints or true reds.


Thanks, it depends on my mood and season as to what I gravitate towards and I love green, purples and brick reds/burgundies as well as true reds.


----------



## MRV (Dec 30, 2012)

Anneri said:


> Please don't kill me, all you pastel lovers out there, but I feel like that about a lot of the spring collections. But maybe I've reached some kind of saturation point? A polish has to be fairly unusual and unique for me to get it, and sadly, all those light, springy colours don't fit the bill.


  	I'm not crazy about them either. I don't like really light (or dark) colours. However, like others, I plant to get one or two from the BL spring collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2012)

MACGirl13 said:


> I am looking for the perfect coral color. Does anyone have any suggestions? My favorite is OPI Dress to Empress which was LE several years ago.


	Chanel - 307 Orange Fizz, 549 Distraction, 203 Miami Peach (I don't have this one, but want it!)

  	Butter London - Macbeth, Trout Pout

  	China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy (I know they have more corals, but don't know their names.)

  	I also saw some very nice corals when I was browsing Essie at Ulta the other day. I don't know their names, but I want to go back for them.


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 31, 2012)

AHH! Feels so good to have normal internet service now that I'm at home.


MACGirl13 said:


> I am looking for the perfect coral color. Does anyone have any suggestions? My favorite is OPI Dress to Empress which was LE several years ago.


  	Butter London Trout pout is one of my favs. Not sure if it's the type of coral you're looking for.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay! My Lippmann polishes from HSN.com shipped. They weren't canceled.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The coupon is still good for a few more hours. I'm tempted to go back and order a few more. End the year with another polish haul. LOL!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2012)

I got one more polish. Good Girl Gone Bad. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 31, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Chanel - 307 Orange Fizz, 549 Distraction, 203 Miami Peach (I don't have this one, but want it!)  Butter London - Macbeth, Trout Pout  China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy (I know they have more corals, but don't know their names.)  I also saw some very nice corals when I was browsing Essie at Ulta the other day. I don't know their names, but I want to go back for them.


Thank you, I will check them out.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got one more polish. Good Girl Gone Bad. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


  	Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have Razzle Dazzle which is very close to GGGB so I can't justify buying it. Doesn't stop me drooling over it though. Such a gorgeous polish!

  	Just scored Sweet Dreams on eBay! Even with shipping the total is slightly over EUR13, which is an excellent deal by European standards. Not a bad start to the new year


----------



## Liz2012 (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy Newyear everyone!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 Best wishes to you all for 2013 ​


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

Essie spring collection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




again !

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/essie-spring-2013-madison-ave-hue-collection-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## MACina (Jan 1, 2013)

Avenue Maintain looks pretty.I might get this one!


Dominique33 said:


> Essie spring collection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> Avenue Maintain looks pretty.I might get this one!


  	Yup, it looks like it's the most interesting of the bunch. Maximillian Strasse Her may also be a good one depending on how much green it has. But that name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought OPI was bad! I actually read Hip-anema as Hip-enema. And no, I'm not hung over!

  	Thank you for the linky Dominique33


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought Avant Garden was all cremes!

http://www.thesubtleshimmer.com/2012/12/chinaglaze-avantgarden.html


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jan 1, 2013)

Just bought the Urban Decay Naked polishes and a Julep polish in America for 4th of July (but I will probably use it before anyways!).


----------



## MACina (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope that AM looks like this IRL:

http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/essie-spring-2013-madison-ave-hue-collection-sneak-peek.html

  	Such a vibrant blue would be awesome!



BuickMackane said:


> Yup,* it looks like it's the most interesting of the bunch.* Maximillian Strasse Her may also be a good one depending on how much green it has. But that name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jan 1, 2013)

Macina- that Mrs. brightside polish reminds me of the Bright Betty lippie from Archie's Girls! Just gorgeous! :eyelove:


----------



## MRV (Jan 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup, it looks like it's the most interesting of the bunch. Maximillian Strasse Her may also be a good one depending on how much green it has. *But that name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This reminds me of an article in a local women's magazine a few months back. They had interviewed nail enthousiasts. The woman that was 'regular nail polish crazy' said that her favourite polishes are from Chanel, Dior and especially OPI because they always have special&awesome colours and names! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And the woman was an Art Director for crying out loud!


----------



## MACina (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, it would be awesome if the lippie looked like this polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jenrbelt said:


> Macina- that *Mrs. brightside polish reminds me of the Bright Betty lippie from Archie's Girls!* Just gorgeous!


----------



## MACina (Jan 1, 2013)

I think that I am most excited for the Orly spring collection at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/12/...utm_campaign=Feed:+ChicProfile+(Chic+Profile)


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 1, 2013)

High on hope an elation are so pretty!


----------



## MACina (Jan 1, 2013)

.....those are my faves too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Peaceful Opposition might look pretty layered over darker polishes.



honey on boost said:


> High on hope an elation are so pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> This reminds me of an article in a local women's magazine a few months back. They had interviewed nail enthousiasts. The woman that was 'regular nail polish crazy' said that her favourite polishes are from Chanel, Dior and especially OPI because they always have special&awesome colours and names!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know a beauty addict here, she has over 530 nail polishes ! She is a NPA, well I understand but I told her not to have a showcase and avoid light at all costs or her polish won't survive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	OPI yes they all have special names, it's so funny ! So the Art Director loves both names and polishes, why not ? I do prefer colour to the name but OPI nail polishes are so beautiful even when I don't quite understand the name !
  	Have you seen this ? Great I think !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dosvDc1b9s


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 1, 2013)

i saw the orly collection last night on chic profile I want all three glittery ones: peaceful opposition, high on hope and elation generation. and there's a valentines collection from orly too I want la vida loca and Monroe's  red. shoot I don't think I'm going to make my no buy low buy lol


----------



## MACina (Jan 1, 2013)

I just checked that one out.And yes, I want La Vida Loca too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Naughtyp said:


> i saw the orly collection last night on chic profile I want all three glittery ones: peaceful opposition, high on hope and elation generation. and *there's a valentines collection from orly too* I want la vida loca and Monroe's red. shoot I don't think I'm going to make my no buy low buy lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I was looking for Razzle Dazzle but only saw Good Girl Gone Bad. I still want to get Razzle Dazzle at some point. Congrats with Sweet Dreams! That's an excellent way to kick off 2013.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I know a beauty addict here, she has over 530 nail polishes ! She is a NPA, well I understand but I told her not to have a showcase and avoid light at all costs or her polish won't survive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol. At what number is one officially a nail polish addict? I'm roughly at 130 polishes. I'm amazed that I bought about 100 of those polishes within the past 4 months. It still doesn't look like a lot to me when I look at them all together.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2013)

MACGirl13 said:


> I am looking for the perfect coral color. Does anyone have any suggestions? My favorite is OPI Dress to Empress which was LE several years ago.


  	My Chanel polishes arrived on NYE and one is a very pretty coral--Fracas, which I think is part of the Chanel spring line.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Happy Newyear everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Happy new Year 2013 !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol. At what number is one officially a nail polish addict? I'm roughly at 130 polishes. I'm amazed that I bought about 100 of those polishes within the past 4 months. It still doesn't look like a lot to me when I look at them all together.


  	I'm always intrigued by the names of nail polish, and find them pretty amusing.  I actually like that a lot about nail polish.  _Too much_ nail polish is all relative.  I have no room to talk.  I just love the stuff.  It makes me happy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

A perfect coral ? Maybe this one : Dior Bikini ( summer 2012 collection " Croisette ), I don't know if you can still find it as it was LE but it's a pretty colour, between coral and peach in fact

http://www.fashionpolish.com/2012/05/dior-croisette-bikini-and-saint-tropez.html


  	SOURCE : fashionpolish


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm always intrigued by the names of nail polish, and find them pretty amusing.  I actually like that a lot about nail polish.  _Too much_ nail polish is all relative.  I have no room to talk.  I just love the stuff.  It makes me happy.


  	Yes it is really amusing, but my English is not so good and sometimes well difficult to understand, esp the OPI and the Essie ones too ! I have a lot too but I can't stop purchasing new ones, I hope not to reach 530 or so like the NPA I know, she wants to have the biggest collection ever, well I already read here that some ladies had 2000 it's incredible ( but of course true ) !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2013)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR to my fellow NP addicts.  *





  	I took advantage of the Nordstrom buy 1 get 1 free sale.
  	Butter London:
  	      Fiver
  	      Fruit Machine
  	      Tea with the Queen

  	Deborah Lippmann;
  	      Fashion
  	      Lara's Theme
  	      My Old Flame (Wanted a  bronze color but it was no longer available)

  	I had also ordered two polishes from Chanel, Fracas and Orange Fizz.

  	edited to correct transposed letters in two words---the word two, being one of them!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR to my follow NP addicts.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Happy new Year to all NPA yes and to everyone on Specktra !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Fracas looks pretty, very wearable but it's not available here yet ( I guess until february, sales start on january the 9 th at Sephora which clearly means that spring collections arrive much later ),
  	I need the 3 Dior polishes, they look so pretty this year and the grey is really subtle ( much more than the Gris Montaigne ).
  	YSL launches 2 beautiful shades too, well, our wallets are going to suffer a lot I fear but ( sigh ) as NPA we're used to it lol !


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen Dior tutu in their area? I really want it but my Dior rep said it won't be sold in the US


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 1, 2013)

I removed my Christmas mani and was able to swatch my new polishes. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them all. I'm super excited to start hauling more polish this year. I'm trying to decide what to get first.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Has anyone seen Dior tutu in their area? I really want it but my Dior rep said it won't be sold in the US


	I'll look for it the next time I go to the mall. Where did you get those other Dior polishes you posted here before? I think it was an orange and pink one.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was looking for Razzle Dazzle but only saw Good Girl Gone Bad. I still want to get Razzle Dazzle at some point. Congrats with Sweet Dreams! That's an excellent way to kick off 2013.


  	RD is a tad sparklier than GGGB and has bigger glitter particles. Other than that, the two are very very similar. I don't think it's necessary to own both unless you're really into these kind of colours. I'm not much of a vampy purple/maroon person so I'm happy with just RD.

  	I'm so chuffed about SD! I'd honestly given up all hope of finding one at a decent price. Even I wouldn't pay USD30+shipping for a DL NP. Not for any NP. Not any more anyway


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I removed my Christmas mani and was able to swatch my new polishes. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...








!  Does that mean you wore your Christmas mani on NYE?  Regardless, I'm sure it was awesome if you did!  I wore MAC's Rich, Rich, Rich (Gold) and decided I wanted a little more flash so I topped it with DL's Cleopatra in NY.  Absolute love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'll look for it the next time I go to the mall. Where did you get those other Dior polishes you posted here before? I think it was an orange and pink one.


  	How gorgeous were they right?  I think I saw the pink one at Nordstrom.  Definite must-have for me.  Can't get enough pink NP!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i saw the orly collection last night on chic profile I want all three glittery ones: peaceful opposition, high on hope and elation generation. and there's a valentines collection from orly too I want la vida loca and Monroe's red. shoot I don't think I'm going to make my no buy low buy lol


  	      ohh i want those too. i may have to ignore the no buy hahah 

*Happy New Year Girls!!! lets hope we can do more shopping *





  	i wore a julep polish robin? for the new year. i got my january box and idk if i like it yet. it has neons, and i need a white polish to wear them. i cant believe i dont have one yet!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'll look for it the next time I go to the mall. Where did you get those other Dior polishes you posted here before? I think it was an orange and pink one.


  	Thanks! I got those from the Dior counter at the Palazzo in Vegas. I usually deal with Massiel there she sends me emails on new collections and ships them to me when they are in  Let me know if you'd like her info.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> *Have you seen this ? Great I think !*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dosvDc1b9s


  	That was GREAT!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh i want those too. i may have to ignore the no buy hahah
> *Happy New Year Girls!!! lets hope we can do more shopping *
> 
> 
> ...








yes, let's hope we can and will do more shopping but don't think our wallets will agree !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	A white nail polish ? Maybe the Essie one from the Poppi Razzi collection ?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> yes, let's hope we can and will do more shopping but don't think our wallets will agree !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      thanks girl, ill check that one! my wallet hates me already


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> I just checked that one out.And yes, I want La Vida Loca too


  	I was thinking about getting it too, but then again, maybe not because I already have it!!


----------



## MACina (Jan 2, 2013)

.....to be honest,I have a few BUs that I got accidentally because I had forgotten that I do already have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But that shows that I really love them,right???




MRV said:


> I was thinking about getting it too, but then again, maybe not because *I already have it!! *


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....to be honest,I have a few BUs that I got accidentally because I had forgotten that I do already have them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 2, 2013)

Originally Posted by *MACina* 








.....to be honest,I have a few BUs that I got accidentally because I had forgotten that I do already have them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 			But that shows that I really love them,right???




 	Oh I used to get so embarrassed when I unintentionally purchased an item twice!  So much so that I carry my iPad because it has my makeup inventory document on it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  	I started the New Year off with a bang by ordering two of the polishes from the Dior spring line, 'Cherie Bow.'  	I ordered Gris Trianon (306) which is gray and Rosy Bow (355), which is petal pink.  I also wanted Tutu (155) pink but it wasn't available.  Oranges & pinks are my all time favorites.  It's not my fault.  I got the gray one to soothe my disappointment over not getting Tutu!


----------



## MACina (Jan 2, 2013)

.....that is a great idea, Medgal!!!!


Medgal07 said:


> Oh I used to get so embarrassed when I unintentionally purchased an item twice!  So much *so that I carry my iPad because it has my makeup inventory document on it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....to be honest,I have a few BUs that I got accidentally because I had forgotten that I do already have them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Don't worry, we've all been there. Comes with the territory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kelly from VV posted some amazing EL swatches:

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...acquer-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review

  	Absinthe is gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^^^i need the teal one. absinthe looks like a must get, with that formula! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope they come out in feb or march.    never mind nordstrom has them already! i hope they lasts a longggg time hahahahah


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone in search of a pretty coral ?

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...acquer-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review


  	SOURCE : Vampy Varnish


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Anyone in search of a pretty coral ?  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...acquer-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review   SOURCE : Vampy Varnish  ompom:


 So pretty.  Thanks or haring Dominique33! I love the pink & the  coral!  By the way, Chanel Orange Fizz looks more coral than orange.  It's really pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I used to get so embarrassed when I unintentionally purchased an item twice!  So much so that I carry my iPad because it has my makeup inventory document on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've bought the same color more than once because I forgot I had it. I bought it three times actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have my inventory in Google Docs so I can check it anywhere on my phone or on another computer.

  	That's a great way to start the New Year! I'm itching to make a nail polish purchase. Just trying to figure out what I'm going to get first. I also did my first mani for the new year yesterday. Lippmann Mermaid's Dream and NARS Koliary to accent.


----------



## MRV (Jan 3, 2013)

Hehe, got my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanel polish today: Coco Blue (hey, it seems to be one of those Jeans colours). It is not exactly my colour but I figured out why not to try out the formula since it was 50% OFF (still payed about the same as for Mac polishes here).

  	There was also another Chanel polish, Island, which seems to be from last summer. Wonder if that's a good one?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 3, 2013)

Has anyone heard of Rococo polishes? Are they any good? I saw them on Beauty.com. I also see that Beauty.com sells Essie. I didn't notice that before. I'm getting ready to act a fool with a nail polish order. I should probably be patient and wait for one of their coupons.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

sorry i cant help you. the only chanel polish i had was red dragon i think. and used the last drop of it hahaha like 3 yrs ago. maybe cartoonchic has it.  coco blue looks super pretty! nice that you got it at 50%off, congrats!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice! I really like Coco Blue and it applies so smoothly when I swatched it. I haven't worn it yet, but I plan to this month to go with the winter theme in the Themed Makeup thread. I'm going to wear Sky Line too.

  	Island is another Chanel color on my to-buy list.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

cartoonchic im going to get essie blanc, dominique recommeded it to me, it was from their neons collection. they have it at beauty.com


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes the Essie Blanc is very popular here among NPA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and all those who love nail art.

  	Here is a link of a French NPA :http://pshiiit.com/ just to give you an idea.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes the Essie Blanc is very popular here among NPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      thanks, im going to bookmark her, she is soo creative! i dont think i can do all that nail art but its pretty cool to just look at it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's one of the best blog here in France, I don't do nail art myself, that is when I do : a nail polish as a base and a glitter one to enhance it all !
  	You also have this one translation " nail polish mania " or something like that.

http://vernisenfolie.com/


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's one of the best blog here in France, I don't do nail art myself, that is when I do : a nail polish as a base and a glitter one to enhance it all !
> You also have this one translation " nail polish mania " or something like that.
> 
> http://vernisenfolie.com/


  	     ohh she named her cat essie! that is soo cute and a sign of extreme polish mania


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes I knew you would laugh ! As you said " extreme polish mania " !


----------



## MRV (Jan 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice! I really like Coco Blue and it applies so smoothly when I swatched it. I haven't worn it yet, but I plan to this month to go with the winter theme in the Themed Makeup thread. I'm going to wear Sky Line too.
> Island is another Chanel color on my to-buy list.


  	Thanks! Looking forward to wearing it. I might get the other one too because I have some gift cards to that dept. store. Totally forgot about them today!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh she named her cat essie! that is soo cute and a sign of extreme polish mania


  	What is it about nail polish and cats? Adina of A-england has the cutest kitty called Tristam. The lucky fuzzball even has a nail polish named after him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	I'd love to get a cat but I'm worried about the fur driving me nuts. That, and the counter surfing!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 3, 2013)

Tristam is the cutest thing ever. I'd love to get a cat, but what to do when we go a vacation? And I don't want to get a cat while we're in an apartment the size of a shoebox. Tristam n/p is nice as well. And I wrote my thesis about the medieval Tristam saga, so the name is dear to my Heart!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Tristam n/p is nice as well. And I wrote my thesis about the medieval Tristam saga, so the name is dear to my Heart!


  	      OMG that cat is sooo cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my zizou would be soo mad haha. for the hairs i have one of those sticky rolls, buick. 
  	    anneri- like 1 yrs ago i used to be at the hospital alot for weeks. my cats (especially zizou, who is the male, tom spoiled one)  would get really sad. they get really attached to their owners, but my parents took care of them and would play with them alot so they would forget about me for a while. cats unlike dogs dont need much space, they love to be on the windows tho, even if its freezing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   if you get one, beware male cats are get crazy attached to you. mine hates every male i know. and he has taken over must of my place. 





 <<<--- that is soo cute, he runs that company!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

i want jane eyre and tristam now from a-england


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

went np searching yesterday!!! lol even tho I have no money.  I coul not find Nopi Alex by the books from the modernfamilycollection;( the one I wanted from Mariah Carey collex was gone at ulta but I'm getting the mini set and will keep an eye out ( it's A butterfly moment). I swatches the new chanel ones they are all really pretty!! couldn't find the EL or Dior ones yet ( ill check Nordies tommorow). the EL sound streaky but the blue one is to die for! so I might get that one and just get all the butter london pastels. I couldn't find the Selena collection either. I did see the vday orly and swatched la visa loca and Monroe's red I am getting both for sure!!!! I can't wait for the Oz collection either. though I was expecting a emerald color for emerald city!!!   ummmm.... swatched a few Sally hansens  and Nopi's and loreal. many or the same color lol ( purple, coral, mint).  like CC I am itching to make a purchase! I think I'm going to get the 2 orly vday ones and the mini mariah set to start with the 2013 collections!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a cat his name is Prince( charming lol). I've always lived in an apartment since he was born he loves going outside we acually made Him a cat door out of our window screen. he is very spoiled and he is pretty moody lol ( like me  ) and he is very attached to me but he actually likes my boyfriend!! aww I love him. his fur is everywhere ( he is a maine coon) I go thru many lint rollers lol people think I named him after the singer prince lol . I think I need to get nars purple rain I kept looking at it yesterday.....


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> people think I named him after the singer prince lol . I think I need to get nars purple rain I kept looking at it yesterday.....


  	Awww! Prince is so lucky to have you as his human housemate!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

^^^ aww thanks  I am like so tempted to go buy a np on my break lol Sally's is right down the street! I'm   picking off my np at the moment at work since it chipped


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> people think I named him after the singer prince lol . I think I need to get nars purple rain I kept looking at it yesterday.....


  	     prince must be the king of the house. minu (my dad's cat) is a main coon too, she is soo spoiled, she lives with me. but she visits my dad every sunday. my dad loves her and she is only lovely with him. she usually bites me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love main coons they are soo big and hairy!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am like so tempted to go buy a np on my break lol Sally's is right down the street! I'm picking off my np at the moment at work since it chipped


  	      omg i have been planing a trip to the drugstore to check the fergie polishes from wetn wild, and i have been doing imaginary shopping at drugstore/beauty.com


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jan 3, 2013)

3 free bottles of zoya on Jan. 7th at 10 est. just pay shipping. Details on T. www.temptalia.com  Scroll down to see details!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

lol ya he is!  he is pretty large  so he def keeps me warm at night! and in bed all day lol. Kimibos which of all ur mint polishes is your fav? I looked at like 5 yesterday  it's my new fav color lol. I'm trying to not buy every color I see tho but it's hard!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Jenrbelt said:


> Scroll down to see details!








 this is my opportunity to try zoya polishes,  ill be up at 8am!!!


----------



## Jenrbelt (Jan 3, 2013)

Me, too! Just never got around to trying Zoya. I just went to their website and wrote down my 3 colors so I don't have to mess around to much when it's go time!  Eta...response to *kimibos*


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Kimibos which of all ur mint polishes is your fav? I looked at like 5 yesterday it's my new fav color lol. I'm trying to not buy every color I see tho but it's hard!!


  	i love refresh mint from CG, my essie turquoise and caicos is in half and im in my second bottle of for audrey from CG. 

  	**i love essie's T&C so much that i bought a can of paint in that color to paint some of my old furniture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i just did a swatch and took it to the store.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Jenrbelt said:


> Eta...response to *kimibos*


  	same here. im  hopefully getting a mint fix wednesday, zuza and neely.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

it was zoya storm!! ya T&C was one I swatched along with mint candy apple from Essie. I guess I'll get both they are a lol different lol I have for Audry  already  I am never going to make it on a no buy lol it's just not possible dammit!  I wonder if there will be any Archie's np that ill want?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I wonder if there will be any Archie's np that ill want?


  	     thanks!! i went back and couldnt find her picture. mint and T&C are nothing alike. i hope there arent any good ones from mac. we have sooo many others coming from CG, opi, orly


----------



## kimibos (Jan 3, 2013)

im at the zoya website and i have a feeling im going to start an addiction with  their polishes soon.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 3, 2013)

I will look for the CG refresh mint too but I kno I might not find it ;( I kno what u mean there's so many np I want right now. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Has anyone heard of Rococo polishes? Are they any good? I saw them on Beauty.com. I also see that Beauty.com sells Essie. I didn't notice that before. I'm getting ready to act a fool with a nail polish order. I should probably be patient and wait for one of their coupons.








  Well, you can load your cart until you get a coupon and then just pull the trigger.  Does it sound like I'm encouraging you?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fracas is on the left and Orange Fizz is on the right



Medgal07 said:


> So pretty. Thanks for sharing Dominique33! I love the pink & the coral! By the way, Chanel Orange Fizz looks more coral than orange. It's really pretty.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> same here. im  hopefully getting a mint fix wednesday, zuza and neely.


  	Zoya is awesome!

  	Btw, I have a feeling you may also like Bevin. And Caitlin is a beautiful shade of periwinkle. Both are cremes


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

hopefully I will be able to get some zoya polishes! I'll decide wat when I kno my order will go thru it's too good to pass up!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> hopefully I will be able to get some zoya polishes! I'll decide wat when I kno my order will go thru it's too good to pass up!!


  	It's not a one-day only offer so I can't see why you can't snag some. Anything you'll definitely get?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> its so nice of you to take care of your friends pets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The poor things hate it at the cat hotel apparently. Plus, I get to pretend I have cats, even if it's just for a short while. Yay! The longest I took care of them was for about 20 days. Thankfully I didn't need to cut their nails because I wouldn't know what to do.

  	I love cats in general, but I adore Singapuras. Those huge eyes and ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.I don't think I stand a chance of finding one in a shelter though, as they are quite rare. I really like the Siamese too but they can be _very_ noisy


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya is awesome!
> 
> Btw, I have a feeling you may also like Bevin. And Caitlin is a beautiful shade of periwinkle. Both are cremes


	Bevin and Caitlin are awesome! I love that they both are "dusty" colors so I feel comfortable wearing them.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 4, 2013)

Have a look at that: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/essie-repstyle.html

  	I never liked magnetic polishes, but this looks pretty awesome.


----------



## MACina (Jan 4, 2013)

.....that looks really great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I have never tested magnetic polishes before but maybe I should try
  	one of these.



Anneri said:


> Have a look at that: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/essie-repstyle.html
> 
> I never liked magnetic polishes,* but this looks pretty awesome.*


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya is awesome!
> 
> Btw, I have a feeling you may also like* Bevin. And Caitlin* is a beautiful shade of periwinkle. Both are cremes


  	      into my list they go .im gonna to try to cheat and do a order with my aunts name.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

Nars spring 13 Collection nail polish in DISCO INFERNO, it looks to me like BL knackered with out the glitter and shimmers. but still pretty. i want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	SOURCE: nars Spring 2013 collection thread.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nars spring 13 Collection nail polish in DISCO INFERNO, it looks to me like BL knackered with out the glitter and shimmers. but still pretty. i want it


  	Chill out girl. Let's get the Zoya business out of the way shall we?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

^^^^hahahahhahaha lol!! i got that all set i shall wake up at 8am and have 2 accounts ready.

  	good thing that its only 1 nars polish!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

Yikes! Someone's organised! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Why two accounts though? Can't you order multiple times from the same account?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yikes! Someone's organised!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i dont know. but just in case


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nars spring 13 Collection nail polish in DISCO INFERNO, it looks to me like BL knackered with out the glitter and shimmers. but still pretty. i want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I wonder how many nail polishes are on your wishlist ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am more a lipstick woman, sometimes it's hard to be a woman so many polishes, so many lipsticks !
  	This one well not for me but it looks very pretty. I love the Nars bottle and packaging, it's a long-wearing formula, Nars is definitely a smart brand !


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i dont know. but just in case


  	Good move. I just noticed it says "Limit 1 promotional order per account" under Terms and Conditions.

  	So what are you getting? Wednesday, Zuza, Neely, Bevin, Caitlin. You need one more. Well, at least one more, depending on how many accounts you have


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I have Full Metal Jacket and I quite like it. Good formula and the colour was really unique when I bought it several years ago (it kind of still is, albeit to a lesser extent).
> 
> Rococos are quite pricey but I'm not sure if the polishes are interesting enough to justify the price (very much unlike a certain brand that begins with D and ends with N
> 
> ...


	The gold leaf Rococo polish is what caught my eye first. But it's nearly $50! That may be beyond my limit. But the way you talk about it makes me very, very curious...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> people think I named him after the singer prince lol . I think I need to get nars purple rain I kept looking at it yesterday.....


  	Lol, you go right back to nail polish! I have three cats right now. Each one of them is a trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They make me feel like I'm the pet. It's funny because I got each one at different times and different places, but their fur coordinates with each other and they look like they're from the same family.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

I got tired of quoting . Lol. OK, so I'm gonna get my first Zoya's for free! I need to pick my three colors.

  	My Essie polish list is coming along, sorta. I need to scale down my list. Definitely attracted to the corals and mints. Turquoise & Caicos is a must have. I wish Beauty.com had Mint Candy Apple. I need to add Blanc to my list because of kimibos and Dominique's recommendation.

  	Lovely Chanel haul Medgal. I have fracas and Orange Fizz, but haven't worn them yet. What lipsticks did you get again?

  	I'm getting the new NARS polish for sure. I managed to track down three of the Thakoon polishes that sold out on the website. I got Koliary and Kutki from Saks, and I managed to find Lal Mirchi on eBay for retail. That's my first eBay cosmetic purchase. I want to get the remaining Thakoon polishes with Disco Inferno.

  	You all are making want A-England...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The gold leaf Rococo polish is what caught my eye first. But it's nearly $50! That may be beyond my limit. But the way you talk about it makes me very, very curious...


  	It was expensive when I bought it but I'd forgotten precisely how expensive it was. I must have been mad! Or maybe it was cheaper back then. I know it was expensive, but perhaps not as much. I honestly can't remember.

  	What I like(d) about Rococo Gold Leaf is that it looks like the real thing. Man With A Golden Gun is all very nice, but it lacks that authentic feeling the Rococo one has. I think the Rococo has a stronger orange tone to it and its flakes are more irregular. It's a pain to apply though - Many times I ended up having to poke the flakes with a toothpick to make the flakes go where I wanted them to go. Then again, I often do that with MWAGG too.

  	It's an intriguing polish and I think it has a certain _something_ that the other gold leaf TCs don't. Whether that something justifies the price tag, I'm not sure. It was unique when I got it, so that's my excuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> It was expensive when I bought it but I'd forgotten precisely how expensive it was. I must have been mad! Or maybe it was cheaper back then. I know it was expensive, but perhaps not as much. I honestly can't remember.
> 
> What I like(d) about Rococo Gold Leaf is that it looks like the real thing. Man With A Golden Gun is all very nice, but it lacks that authentic feeling the Rococo one has. I think the Rococo has a stronger orange tone to it and its flakes are more irregular. It's a pain to apply though - Many times I ended up having to poke the flakes with a toothpick to make the flakes go where I wanted them to go. Then again, I often do that with MWAGG too.
> 
> ...


	Lol, that'll probably be my excuse too. I'll see if I can get it cheaper with a promo code. It'll be something on my list to get later. Right now $50 = 6 Essie polishes.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Good move. I just noticed it says "Limit 1 promotional order per account" under Terms and Conditions.
> 
> So what are you getting? Wednesday, Zuza, Neely, Bevin, Caitlin. You need one more. Well, at least one more, depending on how many accounts you have


  	     and storm. i feel like opening an account for my brother too hahaha  ohh jo looks like a cute periwinkle too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Coral. purple and mint are the same colors I keep gravitating towards. I'm still getting my list together. I don't want to mess this up. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Your cats sound like some of your makeup and nail polish


----------



## Corally (Jan 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CartoonChic said:
> 
> 
> > Coral. purple and mint are the same colors I keep gravitating towards. I'm still getting my list together. I don't want to mess this up. Lol.    Lol, you go right back to nail polish! I have three cats right now. Each one of them is a trip. :getyou:   They make me feel like I'm the pet. It's funny because I got each one at different times and different places, but their fur coordinates with each other and they look like they're from the same family.
> ...


 It does hahaha  :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, that'll probably be my excuse too. I'll see if I can get it cheaper with a promo code. It'll be something on my list to get later. Right now $50 = 6 Essie polishes.


  	INDEED!!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Your cats sound like some of your makeup and nail polish


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Don't worry, we've all been there. Comes with the territory
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Dilettante *looks a lot like EL's Teal Topaz, which I love.  I'll definitely be getting the coral one---can't stop the madness


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Coral. purple and mint are the same colors I keep gravitating towards. I'm still getting my list together. I don't want to mess this up. Lol.    Lol, you go right back to nail polish! I have three cats right now. Each one of them is a trip. :getyou:   They make me feel like I'm the pet. It's funny because I got each one at different times and different places, but their fur coordinates with each other and they look like they're from the same family.


 aww cute! what color is their fur lol I want so many np it's not even funny! I already have so muh but it doesn't seem like it's that much u kno? I am stuck at work and am dying to go make a purchase somewhere lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

*SALLYS BEAUTY SUPPLY:**for the entire month of January, all Orly products are BOGOFREE at Sally Beauty*
  	in stores and online.   Source::: Nouveau Cheap

  	* we are never going to be sales free.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I want so many np it's not even funny! I already have so muh but it doesn't seem like it's that much u kno? I am stuck at work and am dying to go make a purchase somewhere lol


	Tan, white, black and grey. Not sure if I can herd them together for a family photo.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

lol I would love too see them! ^^^ kimibos what site is that on lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> kimibos what site is that on lol


  	     sallys beauty supply sorry lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

im going to sallys tomorrow to get  some acetone so im going to get some Orlys and see what deals they have!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

omg I'm going to go right now lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> omg I'm going to go right now lol


  	its for the entire month but go now, just in case your store runs out of the ones you want!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

dang they didn't have anything!! ;( I did switch the la vida loca they had and it is very different from the one I Tested at ulta the one from Sally's was bright pink and the one at ulta was more purpley so I'm going to get the one at ulta. I did pick up a yellow shimmer loreal polish at target for $1.50 lol just to see if I like yellow np in me before I go and order the zoya and /or BL one. I hate being broke ;(


----------



## kimibos (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> dang they didn't have anything!! ;( I did switch the la vida loca they had and it is very different from the one I Tested at ulta the one from Sally's was bright pink and the one at ulta was more purpley so I'm going to get the one at ulta. I did pick up a yellow shimmer loreal polish at target for $1.50 lol just to see if I like yellow np in me before I go and order the zoya and /or BL one. I hate being broke ;(


  	    did you check the permanent line?? or where those gone too??? im also planning to get the yellow zoya one pippa. i dont have yellow polishes.  tell me about being broke, my first '13 purchase is going to be with drugstore.com dollars.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

well they didn't have any of the new ones lol and none of the perm ones that I want. there wasn't any sign advertising it either I'm going to check a diff one tommorow. I'm not sure I'm going to like the yellow I feel like I have mustard on lol  it was Tweet Me by loreal. at least I only paid $1.50 lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Don't worry, we've all been there. Comes with the territory
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I have no willpower & I need an intervention.  Just ordered Coral Cult, Lilac Leather & Narcissist


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2013)

girl I would have ordered them if I could too!! lol I am really trying to figure out my must have now np. I think it's the blue EL one.  but maybe I should just use ones that I bought and haven't even wore yet lol ( I think I have at least 20).  I'm going to get the 3 zoya polishes so I think maybe I need to get another lip balm or eyeshadow from apres chic instead. ;( wish I could get it all!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> dang they didn't have anything!! ;( I did switch the la vida loca they had and it is very different from the one I Tested at ulta the one from Sally's was bright pink and the one at ulta was more purpley so I'm going to get the one at ulta. I did pick up a yellow shimmer loreal polish at target for $1.50 lol just to see if I like yellow np in me before I go and order the zoya and /or BL one. I hate being broke ;(


  	So there are two polishes by the same name? It's so confusing when companies do that! The LVL I know is hot pink with a purple flash.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 5, 2013)

ya the other one is way more purple so that's the one I'm going to get. I don't get why companies do that :/ I really hope I'm able to get some of the Zoyas I want I made a list of like 10 just in case lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> girl I would have ordered them if I could too!! lol I am really trying to figure out my must have now np. I think it's the blue EL one.  but maybe I should just use ones that I bought and haven't even wore yet lol ( I think I have at least 20).  I'm going to get the 3 zoya polishes so I think maybe I need to get another lip balm or eyeshadow from apres chic instead. ;( wish I could get it all!!


 I'm putting the brakes on!  I need to be on a NO NO NO BUY!  After all of my NPs, 2 Chanel e/s palettes and my MAC Goodbyes items arrive, that's it!  You enablers can show me all the gorgeous NPs on the planet...I'm NOT BUYING........YET!     :shock:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm putting the brakes on!  I need to be on a NO NO NO BUY!  After all of my NPs, 2 Chanel e/s palettes and my MAC Goodbyes items arrive, that's it!  You enablers can show me all the gorgeous NPs on the planet...I'm NOT BUYING........YET!     :shock:


  lol im with you I need to be on a no buy but I'm not gonna make it lol it's mainly I have no extra $$$ whatsoever I needed car stuff and school stuff this paycheck. at least it gives me two weeks to see if there's any new reviews or swatches of all the spring collections that will help me narrow down my list..... until the summer sets come out anyways!! lol I just have to remind myself of that. over and over..... there's more to come I don't need every single np of every collection lol   I went to Nordies stopped at Mac first they didn't have the lip balm I wanted so I went to the np section lol I ended up getting EL dilettante but I keep looking at my nail with lilac leather..... guess ill have to pick that one ip eventually....if its still around!! lol I have no. will power. I'm still going to check Sally's and ulta again.... there goes my gas money lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I went to Nordies stopped at Mac first they didn't have the lip balm I wanted so I went to the np section lol I ended up getting EL dilettante but I keep looking at my nail with lilac leather..... guess ill have to pick that one ip eventually....if its still around!! lol I have no. will power. I'm still going to check Sally's and ulta again.... there goes my gas money lol


  	LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just way too hard--I know!  I really liked that EL Dilettante but it looked so close to the EL turquoise that I already have.  I wouldn't have ordered any but I needed to spend more to get the GWP, which included the face primer and night serum that I use.  The way I see it, a girl has to do what a girl has to do.  I only needed to spend $75 to get the GWP and I did that with my full sized Night Serum and ONE NP.  The others just looked so pretty (and lonely) and I couldn't resist.  I don't know what has gotten into me because I don't usually fall into that GWP trap.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 5, 2013)

lol that's good that u usually don't fall for it cuz I do! I actually went n looked at more np at ulta I couldn't decide what to get I picked two that weren't even on my list! damn lol n I didn't use either one to paint my nails right now ;( I also counted how many unused np I have and I was totally  off its over 40!! not 20 lol so I am really going to try not to buy any until I use them all. because I have too many that are almost the same. I just can't allow myself to do that with every color.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> so I am really going to try not to buy any until I use them all. because I have too many that are almost the same. I just can't allow myself to do that with every color.....








  I'm too chicken to count my unused NPs.  I'm sure it's a lot because I'm buying them faster than I can use them!!  You are so correct--when you're attracted to a certain color you buy NPs in that color family and they do look similar---because they are!!!  I have an over abundance of PINK NP.  How many shades of pink do I need?  But every time I see pink NP I have to have it.
  	That's a good idea---not buying anymore NP until you've used what you have----at least once!  I need to try that too!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you guys seen the new Essie nail wraps? I've to confess that I never used nail wraps before, but Sticks and Stones and Love to Love you look so gorgeous!

  	http://www.beautezine.com/essie-sleek-stick-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Have you guys seen the new Essie nail wraps? I've to confess that I never used nail wraps before, but Sticks and Stones and Love to Love you look so gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/essie-sleek-stick-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/


  	I never tried nail wraps either. Too fiddly.

  	I really love this one by Kiss though: http://www.scrangie.com/2012/01/testing-out-kiss-nail-dress-jeweled.html

  	Bling OD!


----------



## MACina (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG....they look STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Me 3....I have never used nail wraps either.I am afraid that my nails are too short for them.



BuickMackane said:


> I never tried nail wraps either. Too fiddly.
> 
> I really love this one by Kiss though: http://www.scrangie.com/2012/01/testing-out-kiss-nail-dress-jeweled.html
> 
> Bling OD!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2013)

I bought some drugstore ones (Misslyn) to practice. And if that works I absolutely plan to get some of Essie's! Or some sparkly ones like Buick posted.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm too chicken to count my unused NPs.  I'm sure it's a lot because I'm buying them faster than I can use them!!  You are so correct--when you're attracted to a certain color you buy NPs in that color family and they do look similar---because they are!!!  I have an over abundance of PINK NP.  How many shades of pink do I need?  But every time I see pink NP I have to have it. That's a good idea---not buying anymore NP until you've used what you have----at least once!  I need to try that too!!! :lmao:


  lol. yes that's actually why I stopped getting my nails done. I was buying soo much np I said ok I can't get my nails done until i try every color at least once! so far I haven't had fake nails since so hopefully it works for this no buy thing too. after the zoya promo of course


----------



## MACina (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a very good idea, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *I bought some drugstore ones (Misslyn) to practice.* And if that works I absolutely plan to get some of Essie's! Or some sparkly ones like Buick posted.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 6, 2013)

my nails are short and I use the nail wraps a few times they are awesome!!


----------



## MACina (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh,really?That is good to know.I thought that you need long(er) nails for using nail wraps.

  	But maybe I should try them then!


  	Thank you, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> my nails are short and I use the nail wraps a few times they are awesome!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Have you guys seen the new Essie nail wraps? I've to confess that I never used nail wraps before, but Sticks and Stones and Love to Love you look so gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/essie-sleek-stick-collection-for-spring-2013-review-photos-swatches/


  	Honestly speaking I havent' and I don't intend to. Some Sephora girls wear them, it's pretty on them but I do prefer regular normal nail polishes. The Essie nail wraps look pretty though !


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 6, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh,really?That is good to know.I thought that you need long(er) nails for using nail wraps.  But maybe I should try them then!   Thank you, Naughtyp


 no prob  I wish I knew how to post pics here from my phone so I could show you.... I'll try to put up one at least my Xmas ones were hella tight!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 6, 2013)

Zoya ladies fixed your shopping carts yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I popped out to get some groceries today but ended in Kruidvat instead. I got two bottles of NP from the Essence Snow Jam collection. Yay for Koopzondagen! 

  	I think the collection has 4 NPs. The following link has swatches of 3 of them:

http://www.lovevarnish.com/2013/01/essence-snowjam-te.html

  	I got the periwinkle and the teal. I was going to get the other two as well, but I figured the purple wasn't all that special and the white was too sheer. I drooled a bit over the new Catrice Neons but walked out without any because they weren't the retina searing neons I hoped they would be. They are otherwise very pretty colours.
  	I wish there was a top coat that turned polishes into neons! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^ nice haul buick, i love the periwinkle one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	i went to sally's today and got 6 orly polishes plus 2 orly basecoats for $17.99. i got for myself snowcone, gumdrop & ingenue. and i got 3 more for a friend. 
  	*im at my fathers house rightnow, but i cant wait to get home and do my nails!


----------



## Corally (Jan 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya ladies fixed your shopping carts yet? ompom:   I popped out to get some groceries today but ended in Kruidvat instead. I got two bottles of NP from the Essence Snow Jam collection. Yay for Koopzondagen!   I think the collection has 4 NPs. The following link has swatches of 3 of them:  http://www.lovevarnish.com/2013/01/essence-snowjam-te.html  I got the periwinkle and the teal. I was going to get the other two as well, but I figured the purple wasn't all that special and the white was too sheer. I drooled a bit over the new Catrice Neons but walked out without any because they weren't the retina searing neons I hoped they would be. They are otherwise very pretty colours. I wish there was a top coat that turned polishes into neons!  .


 Prettyyyy!  Koopzondagen :lol:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^^ nice haul buick, i love the periwinkle one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	re: Orly stuff - that's a very good deal! Which base coat did you get? Armor's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: Essence - I think Ulta carries Essence in the States. I don't know if they get all the LE collections though. I really like Essence NPs. Sure, they're no OPI but they have some really nice shades and they're cheap as chips (though to be fair, they're only 8ml so the likes of China Glaze may actually turn out to be better value per ml). And the new bottles are too cute!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya ladies fixed your shopping carts yet? ompom:   I popped out to get some groceries today but ended in Kruidvat instead. I got two bottles of NP from the Essence Snow Jam collection. Yay for Koopzondagen!   I think the collection has 4 NPs. The following link has swatches of 3 of them:  http://www.lovevarnish.com/2013/01/essence-snowjam-te.html  I got the periwinkle and the teal. I was going to get the other two as well, but I figured the purple wasn't all that special and the white was too sheer. I drooled a bit over the new Catrice Neons but walked out without any because they weren't the retina searing neons I hoped they would be. They are otherwise very pretty colours. I wish there was a top coat that turned polishes into neons!  .


   I have mine ready (zoya cart)lol I wonder if. I should add more than 3 to my cart in case some sell out? I want Rory, Zuza and I was going to get Wednesday but now I'm not sure I just got the EL one  plus CG For Audry , Essie where's my chauffer? and illamasqua nomad that i have yet to use and I want Essie t&C  and mint candy apple and I plan  on getting the mint BL and I already have mac In the limelight and revelon minted. I think maybe I should pick a different color...  I kno none of the ones I listed are really dupes and I am getting Zuza for sure ( hopefully!!) I wish there was a purple like rory and zuza...  kimibos how did u get that deal lol I would only get 4 orlys for that price! that's awesome lol  Buick those polishes are pretty I only have one essence it's oh my glitter. I haven't used it yet lol   sigh... it's in my list lol k can't keep up with my purchases


----------



## kimibos (Jan 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> re: Orly stuff - that's a very good deal! Which base coat did you get? Armor's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   orly- i got the primetime chipping preventing one. they only had that one on sale.  i really want to get some essence and maybe some catrice. i love drugstore polishes too. i have been wearing one from WnW since wednesday and no chipping. i never count value per quantity so i dont mind if they have less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	ill post a pic of the wnw one later its call twining vines.


----------



## MACina (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you, Naughtyp.That would be great!



kimibos said:


> ^^^ nice haul buick, i love the periwinkle one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> orly- i got the primetime chipping preventing one. they only had that one on sale.  i really want to get some essence and maybe some catrice. i love drugstore polishes too. i have been wearing one from WnW since wednesday and no chipping. i never count value per quantity so i dont mind if they have less
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Drugstore polishes really surprise me sometimes. In a good way!

  	My biggest disappointments, on the other hand, have been high end NPs. Sometimes you don't get what you pay for. My most recent high end NP was Dior's Waterlily. Beautiful colour and finish, but application sucks. Gloop city! I'm normally happy to deal with crap application but not when I pay HE prices.

  	re: Twining vines - Just googled it. Reminds me of my NfuOh 071... on speed!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2013)

Typical, isn't it - I've seen the Essence display all over the place and wasn't impressed by the polishes. Now Buick posted the review, I suddenly develop a lemming, and I bet you a lot that when I go out later every display will be empty. Sheesh!

  	Wish we had WnW over here.


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2013)

Same here...I have to check out my (little) dm today!

  	But I not very hopeful to still get any of the polishes since they do always only get a very little stock.Mostly only 3 of each
  	(same with Catrice).



Anneri said:


> Typical, isn't it - I've seen the Essence display all over the place and wasn't impressed by the polishes.* Now Buick posted the review, I suddenly develop a lemming, and I bet you a lot that when I go out later every display will be empty.* Sheesh!
> 
> Wish we had WnW over here.


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2013)

...I was lucky and got the last life is a freeride and the second to last goofy-blue!



  	Anneri, I hope that you can still find them too!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2013)

I got them too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I also got the white one, I don't own a white polish (shocking, I know!) and I thought it looked interesting with the multi-coloured glitters. And if it's rubbish, well, it was only 1,55€...


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2013)

Woohoo.....so we are both lucky today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Yes, the white one looked very pretty too and I was really tempted to get it but I was afraid that it might be a bit sheer.

  	I am mostly too impatient to do 3 or more coats to get an opaque result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> I got them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

MACina and Anneri, that's great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't think the white's going to be rubbish. I think it would look lovely on a white creme. Or on a pastel creme, for that matter.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

the zoya code is working already, i place my first order but the second one with my aunts account is giving me trouble. it takes the code but no discount. i tried different servers but im going to use my brother's computer. i really want my second order, and dont really care about the 3 one hahaha 

  	essence, i think that im going to get some from ulta they are only 1.99 here. i would also love some catrice, misschievous is always talking about them!! 

  	buik- i found out last night that the orly thingy is not a basecoat, its a liquid, like alcohol that i guess really cleans your nails for the base coat. 


  	***i give up, it didnt work on my brothers computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   but i was able to get wednesday, jo and pippa.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> the zoya code is working already, i place my first order but *the second one with my aunts account is giving me trouble*. it takes the code but no discount. i tried different servers but im going to use my brother's computer. i really want my second order, and dont really care about the 3 one hahaha
> 
> essence, i think that im going to get some from ulta they are only 1.99 here. i would also love some catrice, misschievous is always talking about them!!
> 
> ...


  	That's weird. Did you use the same delivery address and/or credit card number in both accounts?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2013)

kimibos, if you ever want to try Catrice, just drop me a PM girl!
 [h=6][/h] [h=6](Other NPA who aren't able to get them too, of course.)[/h]


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

I wasn't well over the weekend, so I'm catching up. I made my first makeup purchase for 2013 this morning - nail polish! I got Chanel Emprise and Accessoire from the Spring 2013 collection. I previously bought Fracas, so now I have the set. My second purchase for 2013 is still going to be nail polish because I'm figuring out my Zoya list. The website is giving me issues.

  	I received some polish goodies over the weekend. I got my Lippmann polishes from HSN and the Chanel Mimosa that was gifted to me from a Specktra polish fairy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Plus I'm looking forward to today's delivery of my Butter London order from Nordstrom.

  	My nail sticks from eBay also finally arrived after about a month of waiting. I love these things! Some of them arrived scratched and cracked, and it was weird for me to paint such large sized nails compared to my own, but they're one of the absolute best purchases I've made for my polish collection. I can easily see all of the colors I have at once and compare them. I can also put the sticks over my own nails to see what I feel like wearing, and better pick colors to pair together for accent nails. I've already swatched all of my Lippmann and NARS polishes. I only ordered one pack of sticks and 50 come in a pack, so I've used up half of the sticks with just those two brands. I'm going to swatch what I can of my Chanel polishes today with the remaining sticks. I'll order 3 more packs for the rest of my collection. 1 pack for Chanel, 1 for Butter London, and the last one for my other brands. Actually, I may get more than 3 to account for future purchases. I don't want to wait a month each time for shipping, so I'll buy in bulk.

  	All of my swatched nail sticks are currently unlabeled because my handwriting looks like chicken scratch. Luckily the polishes are different enough for me to know which color is which, but I have to keep them organized by brand for the time being so I'll know the difference. I plan to organize them by color once they're all labeled. I need to get a label maker now. Any recommendations?

  	Anneri, what seller do you use to buy your sticks from? Is it normal to receive some of them cracked and scratched because they're so cheap?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm glad to read that you feel better now, CartoonChic! I'm also green with envy at your haul. I wish it would be possible to get DL polishes with reasonable prices over here. I absolutely refuse to pay the equivalent of 31$.

  	My nail sticks always arrived intact - sorry to hear that yours arrived damaged. I just looked into my ebay, but my usual seller doesn't have any nail stuff at the moment (only panties. What?!), but I always buy at some seller in Hongkong who has positive feedback. Don't you think that it's very relaxing to paint the sticks too? I love to organise my makeup.
  	Today I bought simple white stickers and put them on top of all my polishes (painted them first with the individual polish, of course) so that I can recogognise them more easily. I got the idea on this blog: http://www.coralandmauve.at/2013/01/einblicke-in-meine-kosmetikaufbewahrung.html#more (You have to scroll down a bit.)

  	Too funny, I bought a label printer for all of my makeup last weekend. Cafe Makeup has a post about it: http://cafemakeup.com/2012/04/08/organizing-makeup-labels/
  	I myslef got a Brother p-touch: http://www.amazon.de/Brother-PT7600VPZU1-P-touch-1000-Etikettendrucker/dp/B00030J17K

  	To my European NPAs: Where do you get your Zoyas? All my usual ebay shops don't seem to carry that particular brand?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm glad to read that you feel better now, CartoonChic! I'm also green with envy at your haul. I wish it would be possible to get DL polishes with reasonable prices over here. I absolutely refuse to pay the equivalent of 31$.
> 
> My nail sticks always arrived intact - sorry to hear that yours arrived damaged. I just looked into my ebay, but my usual seller doesn't have any nail stuff at the moment (only panties. What?!), but I always buy at some seller in Hongkong who has positive feedback. Don't you think that it's very relaxing to paint the sticks too? I love to organise my makeup.
> Today I bought simple white stickers and put them on top of all my polishes (painted them first with the individual polish, of course) so that I can recogognise them more easily. I got the idea on this blog: http://www.coralandmauve.at/2013/01/einblicke-in-meine-kosmetikaufbewahrung.html#more (You have to scroll down a bit.)
> ...


  	 Check your PMs


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> kimibos, if you ever want to try Catrice, just drop me a PM girl!
> [h=6][/h] 		[h=6](Other NPA who aren't able to get them too, of course.)[/h]


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i couldnt even put those. like i had the 3 polishes in my cart, wrote the code and there was no discount like in the first order i placed.  i just did different addresses and nothing. welll next time.


  	Gah! Did you try clearing the cookies in your browser?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm glad to read that you feel better now, CartoonChic! I'm also green with envy at your haul. I wish it would be possible to get DL polishes with reasonable prices over here. I absolutely refuse to pay the equivalent of 31$.
> 
> My nail sticks always arrived intact - sorry to hear that yours arrived damaged. I just looked into my ebay, but my usual seller doesn't have any nail stuff at the moment (only panties. What?!), but I always buy at some seller in Hongkong who has positive feedback. Don't you think that it's very relaxing to paint the sticks too? I love to organise my makeup.
> Today I bought simple white stickers and put them on top of all my polishes (painted them first with the individual polish, of course) so that I can recogognise them more easily. I got the idea on this blog: http://www.coralandmauve.at/2013/01/einblicke-in-meine-kosmetikaufbewahrung.html#more (You have to scroll down a bit.)
> ...


  	Thanks for all of the links! I agree, polishing the sticks is very relaxing. I just finished painting the last of the sticks I have left and I feel so calm. I also love seeing them all together when they're done. I like the sticker idea for the polishes. I saw something similar on a different blog, but they put the polish right on the tops. I like the stickers better.

  	The seller I purchased from is also from Hong Kong and has high feedback. I'll probably just reorder from them again. They're so cheap and the shipping is free.

	Lol @ panties!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i couldnt even put those. like i had the 3 polishes in my cart, wrote the code and there was no discount like in the first order i placed.  i just did different addresses and nothing. welll next time.


	Did your first order go through? I'm still having issues. I have the 3 polishes in my cart with the code, but the discount doesn't appear. It only shows up when I add a 4th polish. Maybe one of the colors I chose is excluded from the discount.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did your first order go through? I'm still having issues. I have the 3 polishes in my cart with the code, but the discount doesn't appear. It only shows up when I add a 4th polish.


  	     yes my first order was ok. i havent received and email but if i go to my history in their site the order is being proccess. i can see now that if i add a 4th polish i get the discount too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yeah
> yes my first order was ok. i havent received and email but if i go to my history in their site the order is being proccess. i can see now that if i add a 4th polish i get the discount too.


	Hmm, so now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hmm, so now I'm not sure what to do.


  	A lot of other people seem to be experiencing problems too:

http://hip2save.com/2013/01/07/zoya...m=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+hip2save+(Hip2Save)

  	Some collections are excluded from the offer btw.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hmm, so now I'm not sure what to do.


  	     email them cause its your first order. i wont cause im kind of cheating hahahah


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hmm, so now I'm not sure what to do.


  	     hey $25 for free shipping so we could spent $25 then get the 3 free and no $10 shipping!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I wasn't well over the weekend, so I'm catching up. I made my first makeup purchase for 2013 this morning - nail polish! I got Chanel Emprise and Accessoire from the Spring 2013 collection. I previously bought Fracas, so now I have the set. My second purchase for 2013 is still going to be nail polish because I'm figuring out my Zoya list. The website is giving me issues.
> 
> I received some polish goodies over the weekend. I got my Lippmann polishes from HSN and the Chanel Mimosa that was gifted to me from a Specktra polish fairy.
> 
> ...


  	Hope you're feeling much better CC.  I missed you!  So glad you've hit your stride in 2013!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's a major shout out to CC for recommending Butter London's Toff to me when I was looking for a NP to go with Glamourdaze L/S.  Well guess what?  It's an even better match with Apres Chic's Hot Chocolate.  They are fabulous together.  They are my new neutral!!!   Thank you so much CC!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. I figured it out. I chose Snow White so I could have a white polish, Kara cause I love corals and Neely because I love mints. The problem is Neely. It doesn't work with the coupon. I need to find a different color.

  	I need some more Zoya polish remover. I went to Ulta last week to get the 32oz refill bottle with a coupon, but they didn't have any. I'm debating getting the 32oz refill bottle for $25 to qualify for free shipping, or to get more polishes instead. Or maybe the 8oz bottle again with two polishes to qualify.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's a major shout out to CC for recommending Butter London's Toff to me when I was looking for a NP to go with Glamourdaze L/S.  Well guess what?  It's an even better match with Apres Chic's Hot Chocolate.  They are fabulous together.  They are my new neutral!!!   Thank you so much CC!


	Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  See, I didn't even think to pair Toff with Hot Chocolate. That sounds like a great combo. Are you getting any Zoyas?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks guys. I figured it out. I chose Snow White so I could have a white polish, Kara cause I love corals and Neely because I love mints. The problem is Neely. It doesn't work with the coupon. I need to find a different color.
> 
> I need some more Zoya polish remover. I went to Ulta last week to get the 32oz refill bottle with a coupon, but they didn't have any. I'm debating getting the 32oz refill bottle for $25 to qualify for free shipping, or to get more polishes instead. Or maybe the 8oz bottle again with two polishes to qualify.


  	Zoya Remove+ is ACE! I was sent a sample by an eBay seller and it's easily the best remover I've ever used.

  	I'm not really helping am I?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya Remove+ is ACE! I was sent a sample by an eBay seller and it's easily the best remover I've ever used.
> 
> I'm not really helping am I?


	Lol, nope!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya Remove+ is ACE! I was sent a sample by an eBay seller and it's easily the best remover I've ever used.
> 
> I'm not really helping am I?


  	i have it in my cart now!!!!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

OK. So it was first Butter London, then Deborah Lippmann. Now Zoya.
  	I PROPHESY DISASTER!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi ladies, can I join the NP fun? I must be crazy but I just read all 44 pages of this thread over the course of today! (CartoonChic, that is some impressive hauling you've been doing. Others haven't done so bad either, but when you read it all in one day, wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	I'm fairly new to NP as a serious thing - well to all make-up if I'm honest. Most of my money is going on stuff for my face at the moment, but I'm still managing to sneak in the odd NP here and there.  For all I've never worn it regularly until recently, I have about 50 bottles I reckon! Probably 15-20 of those have been added in the last 6 months, but some are probably 15 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're almost all cheapy/drugstore brands, and I added a couple more of those to my stash at the weekend. 

  	Today I'm wearing one of them - Max Factor Dazzling Blue. Love it - it's almost an icy blue at some angles in daylight, but it has a lovely yellow-green pearl too. 



  	But now I have a challenge for you all! 
  	I plan to pick up 3 polishes from one of the big NP brands. So, can you name your top 3 colours - and 3 only! - for each of OPI, Essie, and Butter London? Then when you've done that, which set of 3 would you buy first? There have been more NPs named in this thread than I dare count, so it will be interesting to see what everyone says


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome to the madhouse jennyap. We may be a bit woozy from the polish fumes but we're otherwise perfectly rational people. 


jennyap said:


> ...can you name your top 3 colours - and 3 only! - for each of OPI, Essie, and Butter London? Then when you've done that, which set of 3 would you buy first? There have been more NPs named in this thread than I dare count, so it will be interesting to see what everyone says


  	That's a tough one. Here it goes:

  	OPI - DS Glamour, DS Mystery, Swimsuit... Nailed It!
  	Essie - Mesmerize, Smooth Sailing, Coat Azure
  	BL - Victoriana, Dosh, Two Fingered Salute.

  	Ideally I would buy the OPI lot but Glamour and Mystery are DCd so they're hard to come by outside of eBay. Glamour is one of the most cherished polishes in my stash. I have yet to see a more beautiful holo.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

My RBL haul. Super crappy pic because I don't know how to use a flippin camera. Just to give you an idea how colour inaccurate it is, the table is actually white.






  	Poco a Poco - Insouciant - Piu Mosso
  	Cuprum - Faraway - Aqua Lily (YEAH BABY!) - Abi


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

i cant wait to have some money (like from a job)  and get some of these!!  the table looks white to me, and the polishes beautiful! 


BuickMackane said:


> My RBL haul. Super crappy pic because I don't know how to use a flippin camera. Just to give you an idea how colour inaccurate it is, the table is actually white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i cant wait to have some money (like from a job)  and get some of these!!  the table looks white to me, and the polishes beautiful!


  	RBL used to do a 50% off sale once a year. I hauled big time in 2009 and 2010. This is the first time I bought any RBLs since. I had no such intention but then I heard Aqua Lily was coming back. That's when all common sense flew out the window. International shipping is USD18.50 for 7 bottles max. I figured if I was going to so something as irresponsible and downright stupid as paying that much for shipping, I might as well do so with a bang. Hence the magic number 7. In retrospect I should have got 3 more bottles to qualify for free shipping. Ah well. 

  	Forget the job, get a lottery ticket instead


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 7, 2013)

I was bad today ;( me n my bf got into a. fight so I went and I ended up buying 13 nail polishes!! ;( 4 orlys ,the opi mini  mariah set, zoya Wednesday , a few Sally hansens and revelons on sale...  whoops!! oh well I feel better now!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Do I want any Zoyas? * YES   *Do I deserve any Zoyas?  *NO  *Will I get any Zoyas  *PROBABLY*...because I'm an addict!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> whoops!! oh well I feel better now!!


  	LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That will teach him!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Crappy pictures have never stopped NPAs.  We see right through it.  Thanks for sharing you shameless enabler...but I love ya!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> My RBL haul. Super crappy pic because I don't know how to use a flippin camera. Just to give you an idea how colour inaccurate it is, the table is actually white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I went to Nordies stopped at Mac first they didn't have the lip balm I wanted so I went to the np section lol I ended up getting EL dilettante but I keep looking at my nail with lilac leather..... guess ill have to pick that one ip eventually....if its still around!! lol I have no. will power. I'm still going to check Sally's and ulta again.... there goes my gas money lol


  	Having gasoline and riding in a car is so overrated!  Beautiful NP & nails are priority!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't believe it took me almost all day to figure out what I wanted from Zoya. I finally placed my order and got free shipping. I opted for the 8oz Remove+ instead of th 32oz so I could squeeze in two more polishes. I hope they don't take long to ship because my current bottle is practically on fumes. Here's my haul.



 		Purity - I switched Snow White for Purity because reviews said it applied better. 	
 		Kara 	
 		Wednesday - I got this one since the coupon wouldn't let me get Neely. 	
 		Zuza - I think this will pair beautifully with Lippmann Mermaid's Dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		Neeka 	
 		8oz Remove+ 
 
  	I can tell I'm already hooked.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Crappy pictures have never stopped NPAs.*  We see right through it.  Thanks for sharing you shameless enabler...but I love ya!


  	    sooo true!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My RBL haul. Super crappy pic because I don't know how to use a flippin camera. Just to give you an idea how colour inaccurate it is, the table is actually white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great haul! I have to ask, is the sale still current? I'm curious about Aqua Lily now.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

Orly Ingenue: duo chrome goodness its just beautiful purple and gold.i dont know why my big finger nail looks damage cause it isnt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Wet n Wild Twining Vines: wore this from wed-sun  no damage at all. i always get the little white tips showing after 2 days but not with this polish. im impressed by this WnW polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Do I want any Zoyas? * YES   *Do I don't deserve any Zoyas?  *NO  *Will I can any Zoyas  *PROBABLY*...because I'm an addict!


  	Oh no, Ms. Lady. What happened to YOLO?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *jennyap* 


		 			Today I'm wearing one of them - Max Factor Dazzling Blue. Love it - it's almost an icy blue at some angles in daylight, but it has a lovely yellow-green pearl too. 



 		 			But now I have a challenge for you all! 
 		 			I plan to pick up 3 polishes from one of the big NP brands. So, can you name your top 3 colours - and 3 only! - for each of OPI, Essie, and Butter London? Then when you've done that, which set of 3 would you buy first? There have been more NPs named in this thread than I dare count, so it will be interesting to see what everyone says 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	     nice mani!!! and welcome to our polish based world i dont think i can name my 3 favorites in each brand.  i went to see my BL and i cant. maybe if you tell me what family color you want i could tell you my favorites. 
  	     from essie i love turquoise and caicos, lapis of luxury, and mint candy apple. but i only have like 7 essies.  ill check my orlys and opi's to see which ones i love the most. i think i know my favorite orly's already but i cant remember the names.  im not a crazy fan of opi, like i buy more orly and china glaze. from CG i love for audrey, secret periwinkle and make an entrance. which is the type of pink i like. like berry pinks.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Retail therapy is a nice mood booster. Did you get any Zoyas from the sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Ms. Lady. *What happened to YOLO?*


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, can I join the NP fun? I must be crazy but I just read all 44 pages of this thread over the course of today! (CartoonChic, that is some impressive hauling you've been doing. Others haven't done so bad either, but when you read it all in one day, wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Welcome to the thread! That's such a pretty color. Hmm, that's a tough challenge, but I'll give it a shot.

  	OPI - Can't help here. I only own 2 OPI polishes from the Minnie Mouse collection.

  	Essie - Can't help here again. I don't own any Essie polishes... yet. But, the first three I want to get are Turquoise & Caicos, Where's My Chauffeur?, and either Tart Deco or Mango Bango

  	Butter London - Fishwife, Two Fingered Salute, All Hail the Queen (I know I'd list a different color for my 3rd choice if asked on a different day.)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post this, so I'm doing it now while I remember. Giltcity.com is having a sell on Lippmann polish sets. New customers can get $25 off their first purchase with a referral link, and I would get $25 towards my next purchase after your order ships. It's win-win! Of course, you don't have to buy the polishes. They have a bunch of other stuff that you may be interested in, but I'm hoping to get more Lippmann polishes at a discount.

  	Here's what's available. The sales vary from 3 weeks to 9 months, and some sold out items seem to restock from what I've noticed. One of the sets I wanted was sold out yesterday, but it's back in stock as of right now. I saw Julep sets too, but they all seem to be currently sold out.

  	http://www.gilt.com/search?q.store=women&q.query=lippmann

  	http://www.gilt.com/search?q.store=women&q.query=julep

  	PM me if you'd like a referral link to get the $25 discount.


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2013)

What a nice haul, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My faves are the 3 blue ones!

  	I don' t have any RBL polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> My RBL haul. Super crappy pic because I don't know how to use a flippin camera. Just to give you an idea how colour inaccurate it is, the table is actually white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 7, 2013)

.....stunning, kimibos!

  	Ingenue is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Orly Ingenue: duo chrome goodness its just beautiful purple and gold.i dont know why my big finger nail looks damage cause it isnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Retail therapy is a nice mood booster. Did you get any Zoyas from the sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Ms. Lady. What happened to YOLO?








W-E-L-L...I just happened to get an E-mail from Estee Lauder tonight.  I only ordered one nail polish (*Insatiable*) and their new Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Tease*.  That's exactly what I told myself...YOLO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then I ate my words!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> W-E-L-L...I just happened to get an E-mail from Estee Lauder tonight.  I only ordered one nail polish (*Insatiable*) and their new Illuminating Powder Gelee, *Tease*.  That's exactly what I told myself...YOLO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol @ panties!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very pretty kimibos!  Your nails make my nails look like nubs!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Orly Ingenue: duo chrome goodness its just beautiful purple and gold.i dont know why my big finger nail looks damage cause it isnt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks girl!! yes retail therapy works wonders! lol he doesnt deserve to go out on any dates anyways lol. i did get the zoya polishes i ended up getting Rory, Zuza and Carly. I went to Whole Foods because i heard they carried Zoya and there was one Wednesday left so i couldnt just leave it there lol even though i have recently bought so many similiar shades! the orlys i got were Cotton Candy, La Vida Loca ( the new purple one), Meet me under the Mistletoe and Halleys Comet. the mini  opi Mariah set has all the sand colors, and i got Coral Reef and White on from Sally Hansen (on sale at Ulta) and Revelon Luxe Laque (on sale at Ulta). I also picked up a np at Rite Aid called Holiday Lights it doesnt have a name but its like CG Its a Trapeez but hot pink.
  	I went to all these stores looking for the Modern Family collection I want Alex by the Books!! darnit lol. I really shouldnt have done all that dammage but its too late now. I think i will be ok until the BL come out in the store! lol but i think ill get paid again by then!


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> RBL used to do a 50% off sale once a year. I hauled big time in 2009 and 2010. This is the first time I bought any RBLs since. I had no such intention but then I heard Aqua Lily was coming back. That's when all common sense flew out the window. International shipping is USD18.50 for 7 bottles max. I figured if I was going to so something as irresponsible and downright stupid as paying that much for shipping, I might as well do so with a bang. Hence the magic number 7. In retrospect I should have got 3 more bottles to qualify for free shipping. Ah well.
> 
> *Forget the job, get a lottery ticket instead *


  	That's what I'm counting on! No luck though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 8, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, can I join the NP fun? I must be crazy but I just read all 44 pages of this thread over the course of today! (CartoonChic, that is some impressive hauling you've been doing. Others haven't done so bad either, but when you read it all in one day, wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	OPI- The Spy who loved me, The One that got away, and Mermaids Tears
  	Essie- Play Date, Lights, and Splash of Grenadine
  	Butter London- Trout Pout, Frilly Knickers, and Lillibets Jubilee

  	Those are the ones I went to a lot of stores to find. Sadly most are LE but you can probably  still find some of them


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> Lucky you! I have my eye on one indie polish which is SO ATM, and will be for a while. This is a dangerous leap!


  	I'm curious now. What is SO? More importantly, DO I NEED IT?!?!?


----------



## MACina (Jan 8, 2013)

I want makeup and NP on prescription 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Thankee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, can I join the NP fun? I must be crazy but I just read all 44 pages of this thread over the course of today! (CartoonChic, that is some impressive hauling you've been doing. Others haven't done so bad either, but when you read it all in one day, wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hi there! Welcome!

  	Your little challenge is quite difficult! Too many nps... I also suffer from LE syndrome, meaning I tend to buy mainly LE products. PR and marketing teams: I'm suffering over here! You did something right!!!

  	Anyways, back to polishes.
  	BL: No more Waity Katie (if you use it over a lilac base coat, because it will never be true to bottle otherwise. But then, it's stunning!), Jack the Lad and Black Knight.
  	OPI: Uh-oh roll down the Window, A Roll in the Hague, Deutsch you want me Baby?

  	And because I'm perverse like that and like China Glaze better than Essie, here are my CG picks: He's going in Circles, For Audrey, Sea Spray.

  	I'd buy the BL set first because it offers the most colour variety: a purple with glitter, a reach jewel green and a black with glitter. Apparently I like CG for blues and greys and OPIs for reds.

  	Buick: Ohhhhhh, RBL! Niiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> ...
> BL: No more Waity Katie (if you *use it over a lilac base coat*, because it will never be true to bottle otherwise. But then, it's stunning!), Jack the Lad and Black Knight.
> ...


  	I have to try that! My NMWK doesn't receive as much love because of thee three coats for (near) opaque colour issue. I don't mind a bit of sheerness in lighter colours but for darker ones I need full opacity because I have a lot of those annoying white marks on my nails. Not that I'm complaning. It's a miracle I still have any nails after biting my nails religiously for the best part of my first 20 years on the planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Quote:
 		 			I'm curious now. What is SO? More importantly, DO I NEED IT?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	The polish is Winter Hyacinth by Femme Fatale. (And SO just sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I dunno. Do you?

  	http://www.apolishaddict.com/2013/01/femme-fatale-winter-hyacinth-swatches.html#.UOwdNncsnVI


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> I dunno. Do you?
> 
> http://www.apolishaddict.com/2013/01/femme-fatale-winter-hyacinth-swatches.html#.UOwdNncsnVI


  	WHOA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Isn't there a remote possibility it might come back? I lusted after Floam for aeons until one joyous day I received the back in stock notification and it wasn't already sold out. Wooot! I haven't had any luck with Nerd Lacquer though. Been drooling over them since forever.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> The polish is Winter Hyacinth by Femme Fatale. (And SO just sold out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well, I know one thing: WAAAAAANT! This is gorgeous.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, I shall be checking out all your suggestions 

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


		 			 It's a miracle I still have any nails after biting my nails religiously for the best part of my first 20 years on the planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.



  	That was me too, in fact it took me until my early 30s to stop biting them for good.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

jennyap said:


> That was me too, in fact it took me until my early 30s to stop biting them for good.


  	Oh yes, it took me an extra five years or so to break the habit completely. The worst part (i.e., constantly bleeding nail beds and nails roughly the size of a grain of rice) was over when I was 20-21. Now all I can think of is "Yuck" when I see bitten nails. A bit like those reformed smokers who make it their raison d'etre to harrass those who still enjoy the crafty cig. Well, not really. I tend to keep my mouth shut but inside I'm all "ewww!".


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't bite, but I used to pick at my nailbeds all the time - nail polish helps, actually, because I don't do it when I do my nails regularly. I guess its similar with biting?


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh yes, it took me an extra five years or so to break the habit completely. The worst part (i.e., constantly bleeding nail beds and nails roughly the size of a grain of rice) was over when I was 20-21. Now all I can think of is "Yuck" when I see bitten nails. A bit like those reformed smokers who make it their raison d'etre to harrass those who still enjoy the crafty cig. Well, not really. I tend to keep my mouth shut but inside I'm all "ewww!".


  	I used to bite my nails allll the time. They never got that short but I would always make my cuticles bleed too. Polishing my nails REALLY helped with it. I think it's disgusting to bite my nails now.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 8, 2013)

BTW for the ladies that wanted Dior Tutu my SA said it will be coming out in Feb


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, I know one thing: WAAAAAANT! This is gorgeous.


  	I'm sure it can be found. It has been restocked in some shops and the brand seems to make even new versions of their polishes > multiple batches too!?

  	Iiik! I need Floam, too! I've seen it before. Nice!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> I need Floam, too! I've seen it before. Nice!!


  	Since NinjaPolish took over Floam from NailVentrous it's become much easier to get hold of. They've even turned Floam into a polish line. I got my hands on my Hannukah, Girly and Candy Cane floams yesterday. I'm kinda disappointed by Hannukah floam. The holo glitter really overpowers the gorgeous  matte blue glitter. I like how sparkly it is, but I was hoping for it to be more about the matte glitter because that's what makes floams special. I was going to order Pinkerbell, but I caved in and got Hannukah instead because it's LE.


  	T's posted swatches of ChG Tranzitions:
http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-tranzitions-nail-lacquers-reviews-photos-swatches

  	Meh. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2013)

Where do you girls buy indie polishes? Ebay? Because I googled Femme Fatale and discovered that they're Aussie-based and don't ship overseas?

  	Yeah, I saw these Tranzition pics. No, just no.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Where do you girls buy indie polishes? Ebay? Because I googled Femme Fatale and discovered that they're Aussie-based and don't ship overseas?


  	LLarowe, Overall Beauty, Ninja Polish and Harlow&co stock indie numbers. I never bought indie stuff from eBay. 

  	eBay's for ChG!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2013)

What would I do without you? A million thank you's. (My wallet hates you, though.)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Since NinjaPolish took over Floam from NailVentrous it's become much easier to get hold of. They've even turned Floam into a polish line. I got my hands on my Hannukah, Girly and Candy Cane floams yesterday. I'm kinda disappointed by Hannukah floam. The holo glitter really overpowers the gorgeous  matte blue glitter. I like how sparkly it is, but I was hoping for it to be more about the matte glitter because that's what makes floams special. I was going to order Pinkerbell, but I caved in and got Hannukah instead because it's LE.
> 
> 
> T's posted swatches of ChG Tranzitions:
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Since NinjaPolish took over Floam from NailVentrous it's become much easier to get hold of. They've even turned Floam into a polish line. I got my hands on my Hannukah, Girly and Candy Cane floams yesterday. I'm kinda disappointed by Hannukah floam. The holo glitter really overpowers the gorgeous  matte blue glitter. I like how sparkly it is, but I was hoping for it to be more about the matte glitter because that's what makes floams special. I was going to order Pinkerbell, but I caved in and got Hannukah instead because it's LE.
> 
> 
> T's posted swatches of ChG Tranzitions:
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi there! Welcome!
> 
> Your little challenge is quite difficult! Too many nps... I also suffer from LE syndrome, meaning I tend to buy mainly LE products. PR and marketing teams: I'm suffering over here! You did something right!!!
> 
> ...


  	So far, No More Waity Katie is the Butter London polish I like the least. This may be the only one that I actually dislike. I don't think I care for the style of glitter. I was trying to see how it would work with different purples in my stash to make me like it, but none of them seem quite right. I'll get hold of a lilac purple to see if that will change things for me.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 8, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 



 		 			T's posted swatches of ChG Tranzitions:
http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-tranzitions-nail-lacquers-reviews-photos-swatches

 		 			Meh. Move along, nothing to see here.



  	Meh indeed. Barry M (UK drugstore brand) has had some colour changing polishes out for a while. I haven't tried them so can't comment on the quality but at the least the colour changes are a little more interesting: http://www.nihrida.com/2012/07/barry-m-chameleon-nail-polish-designs.html


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So far, No More Waity Katie is the Butter London polish I like the least. This may be the only one that I actually dislike. I don't think I care for the style of glitter. I was trying to see how it would work with different purples in my stash to make me like it, but none of them seem quite right. I'll get hold of a lilac purple to see if that will change things for me.


  I tried Essie's Merino Cool as a base and really liked the result. I also used two layers of top coat to make it smoother. Give it a try - it really can be a good polish!


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That polish is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, they do seem to have some interesting glitters. I don't have any indie polishes but they sure look_ tooo _tempting...

  	BTW I've been bad. Really bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Received today BL Dosh, OPI Get Your Number (looks really glittery) and Nails Inc Baker Street. And more is coming!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> BTW I've been bad. Really bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Goodies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Baker Street is one of those polishes that's been on my radar for ages but I never got round to buying. I have to pull the trigger at some point.

  	More is coming? I'm intrigued...


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My wallet hates me too.
> 
> 
> Barry M polishes aren't bad at all (impression based on the three bottles I have). I wouldn't go out of my way to obtain them but they are pretty decent drugstore polishes.
> ...


  	Baker street is BEAUTIFUL! I recommend it everyone who likes blues.

  	Here's my swatch of it.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Baker street is BEAUTIFUL! I recommend it everyone who likes blues.
> 
> Here's my swatch of it.


  	Om nom nom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I never knew Baker Street had a blingy cap. I thought it was a regular polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes, they do seem to have some interesting glitters. I don't have any indie polishes but they sure look_ tooo _tempting...
> 
> BTW I've been bad. Really bad
> 
> ...


  	I'm adding Merino Cool to my Essie to-buy list. It does look like the perfect color to pair with No More Waity Katie, but it's also a beautiful color on its own. A very pretty dusty lilac. I was thinking a purple grey color would work. I tried NARS Manosque and Chanel Paradoxal from my stash, but they're not grey enough and don't have the right purple tone.

  	I don't have any indie polishes either, and wouldn't know anything about them if it weren't for this thread. I can't wait to see the rest of the damage caused by your bad streak.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Baker street is BEAUTIFUL! I recommend it everyone who likes blues.
> 
> Here's my swatch of it.








  Wait, I didn't even notice the cap at first.


----------



## Shypo (Jan 8, 2013)

^^  Wow, that's gorgeous!!!

  	Newbie to this thread.....just getting back into painting my nails and have hauled a bunch of polishes lately.  Looking forward to learning what all's new out there!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm adding Merino Cool to my Essie to-buy list. It does look like the perfect color to pair with No More Waity Katie, but it's also a beautiful color on its own. A very pretty dusty lilac. I was thinking a purple grey color would work. I tried NARS Manosque and Chanel Paradoxal from my stash, but they're not grey enough and don't have the right purple tone.


  	If you're looking for a perfect match I'm not sure Merino Cool will cut it. 

  	Exhibit 1:





  	Smokin Hot - NMWK - Merino Cool

  	The flash made Merino Cool look much warmer than it is IRL (still learning how to use this pesky camera lol) but it's still nowhere near a close match. I think it would work beautifully as a base for NMWK, but not  if you want the end result to be NMWK's bottle colour. 


  	Aqua Lily, brought to you by my freshly filed down shorties. Pre cleanup


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> If you're looking for a perfect match I'm not sure Merino Cool will cut it.
> 
> Exhibit 1:
> 
> ...


	OK, so I'll use Merino Cool as a base, but what would be a good bottle color match? Your nails are so pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't believe it took me almost all day to figure out what I wanted from Zoya. I finally placed my order and got free shipping. I opted for the 8oz Remove+ instead of th 32oz so I could squeeze in two more polishes. I hope they don't take long to ship because my current bottle is practically on fumes. Here's my haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 NP Haul!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> BTW for the ladies that wanted Dior Tutu my SA said it will be coming out in Feb


  	Awesome!  I'll be looking out for it!  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

Shypo said:


> ^^  Wow, that's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Newbie to this thread.....just getting back into painting my nails and have hauled a bunch of polishes lately.  Looking forward to learning what all's new out there!!








  Prepare to be shamelessly enabled!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I just nabbed another Hot Chocolate lippie w/the restock.  I would have missed out had you not sounded the alarm.  I'm not one to BU makeup products but I am unusually drawn to HC, and I'm telling you, BL's Toff & MAC's HC are *MAGIC*.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Zoya Remove+ is ACE! I was sent a sample by an eBay seller and it's easily the best remover I've ever used.
> 
> I'm not really helping am I?


  	Yes you are--helping to enable!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, can I join the NP fun? I must be crazy but I just read all 44 pages of this thread over the course of today! (CartoonChic, that is some impressive hauling you've been doing. Others haven't done so bad either, but when you read it all in one day, wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 to Nail Polish Heaven, with lots of angels to enable you.  Okay so I'm taking the challenge.  Good luck with your eventual selection;
*  OPI: *Russian to a Party (Deep Burgundy w/shimmer)
  	                       Alley Cat (Pinkish Magenta)
  	                       What a Broad (Purple Cream)

*   ESSIE*: Yogaga (Light tan/puddy)
  	                          Knockout Pout (Coral)
  	                         Cascade Cool (Pink)

* BUTTER LONDON*: Toff (Mauve cream)
  	                                           Trout Pout (Coral)
  	                                           Come to Bed Red (True Red cream)

  	This was harder than I thought it would be!  I would buy Butter London first only because I'm in the throws of a passionate affair with TOFF!
  	When you really get down to it, it depends on your color and finish preferences.  GOOD LUCK.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Exhibit 1:
> Smokin Hot - NMWK - Merino Cool
> The flash made Merino Cool look much warmer than it is IRL (still learning how to use this pesky camera lol) but it's still nowhere near a close match. I think it would work beautifully as a base for NMWK, but not  if you want the end result to be NMWK's bottle colour. Aqua Lily, brought to you by my freshly filed down shorties. Pre cleanup


  	     aqua lily looks soo cool, and i love your nails. they look pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thanks girl!! yes retail therapy works wonders! lol he doesnt deserve to go out on any dates anyways lol. i did get the zoya polishes i ended up getting Rory, Zuza and Carly. I went to Whole Foods because i heard they carried Zoya and there was one Wednesday left so i couldnt just leave it there lol even though i have recently bought so many similiar shades! the orlys i got were Cotton Candy, La Vida Loca ( the new purple one), Meet me under the Mistletoe and Halleys Comet. the mini  opi Mariah set has all the sand colors, and i got Coral Reef and White on from Sally Hansen (on sale at Ulta) and Revelon Luxe Laque (on sale at Ulta). I also picked up a np at Rite Aid called Holiday Lights it doesnt have a name but its like CG Its a Trapeez but hot pink.
> I went to all these stores looking for the Modern Family collection I want Alex by the Books!! darnit lol. I really shouldnt have done all that dammage but its too late now. I think i will be ok until the BL come out in the store! lol but i think ill get paid again by then!


  	OH NO.  It never occurred to me to check Whole Foods for nail polish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I will NEVER walk my husband down the isle that has NP.  He'll have a heart attack every time I go to Whole Foods if he ever finds out!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 8, 2013)

^^ we are not even safe at the supermarket!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Since NinjaPolish took over Floam from NailVentrous it's become much easier to get hold of. They've even turned Floam into a polish line. I got my hands on my Hannukah, Girly and Candy Cane floams yesterday. I'm kinda disappointed by Hannukah floam. The holo glitter really overpowers the gorgeous  matte blue glitter. I like how sparkly it is, but I was hoping for it to be more about the matte glitter because that's what makes floams special. I was going to order Pinkerbell, but I caved in and got Hannukah instead because it's LE.
> 
> 
> T's posted swatches of ChG Tranzitions:
> ...








I trust you, so I didn't even look


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm doing everything I can to fix that little snafu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I was contemplating NMWK...it's on my list but perhaps it shouldn't be?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Baker street is BEAUTIFUL! I recommend it everyone who likes blues.
> 
> Here's my swatch of it.


  	That blue is AMAZING.  I want to wrap myself in a nice soft sweater this very color.  I love the length of your nails too--very neat looking!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh that blue looks beautiful, like perfect for this year!! i want it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love the fresh filed shorties too!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Love the fresh filed shorties too!!!


  	    my little nail just cracked so im going to cut them again. i dont mind having short nails they look as good as long ones. all that matters is how clean and polished you have them


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2013)

I just ordered Nars Schiap np. Anybody have it - like it?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 8, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Nars Schiap np. Anybody have it - like it?


  	     i dont have it hun, maybe cartoon chic. she collects nars polishes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Nars Schiap np. Anybody have it - like it?


  	I LOVE it!  I can't seem to pass up any pink NP.  It's gorgeous. Anardana is pretty too.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome thanks! I can't wait to get it. I thought it would look good with my new PiPi


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

That's correct, Merino Cool looks much darker in person.  I have that and Don't Sweater It and they look identical!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> If you're looking for a perfect match I'm not sure Merino Cool will cut it.
> 
> Exhibit 1:
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Nars Schiap np. Anybody have it - like it?


  	I don't have Schiap polish yet, but it's on my list. It's a very pretty pink in the swatches that I've seen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^ we are not even safe at the supermarket!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome thanks! I can't wait to get it. I thought it would look good with my new PiPi


  	I see you nabbed Party Parrot.  Chanel's Fracas NP looks good with it.  Not enabling--just saying


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love how you worded that phrase! I'll have what she's having.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	CC, you insisted that I get Schiap lipstick and I saw the nail polish and----well, you know the rest---enabler!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I see you nabbed Party Parrot.  Chanel's Fracas NP looks good with it.  Not enabling--just saying








  I didn't even think of that combination. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Party Parrot to smothering pieces. Fracas would be perfect. You've just introduced me to my passionate affair.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :blink:   I didn't even think of that combination. I   Party Parrot to smothering pieces. Fracas would be perfect. You've just introduced me to my passionate affair.


   'Love is a Any Splendored Thing'...da da  da.da da da dahmm yes, love is a many splendored thing .:encore:


----------



## MACina (Jan 8, 2013)

....that is a stunning blue, honey on boost!!!

  	And the bottle is GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> If you're looking for a perfect match I'm not sure Merino Cool will cut it.
> 
> Exhibit 1:
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Om nom nom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you for the picture, Honey on Boost! It sure looks lovely. My BS has a regular cap but I have another one with those blingy caps, too. I got my BS for about 30% off, but the shop seems to be selling it for the regular price now.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I love those blingy caps.. I tried to get them all at Sephora when they were on sale for $10 but I was only able to get a few of them. I'm addicted to cute packaging.


  	Is anyone getting anything from the A England sale? I keep throwing stuff in my cart


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

I went to the A England website because of your post. Do they ship to the US and how much is shipping?


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to the A England website because of your post. Do they ship to the US and how much is shipping?


	Yes they do and it's free shipping worldwide! Her formula is the BOMB always perfect. Some of my favs are Tristam, Lady of the Lake, Bridal Veil and Dragon. I sound like a sales person for her lol

  	I currently have the following in my account: The "U" Trio (guinevere / ascalon / iseult),TESS D'URBERVILLES & Lancelot.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2013)

Guinevere could be a good base for NMWK, btw.

  	Thank you honey for alerting me to the sale! I can't decide which ones I want! Gah!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Guinevere could be a good base for NMWK, btw.
> 
> Thank you honey for alerting me for the sale! I can't decide which ones I want! Gah!


	You're welcome! I just placed my order.. I had to remove stuff from my cart cause I was at $100 usd and I still have sooo many untrieds at home.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to the A England website because of your post. Do they ship to the US and how much is shipping?


  	Yup. Free shipping!

  	Here's the damage:
  	- St. George
  	- Dragon
  	- Beauty Never Fails
  	- And the Moonbeams...
  	- She Walks in Beauty
  	- 2 * Knight&Shield set






  	Couldn't get any of the duos or trios because I have at least one colour from all but Duo H (Morgan le Fay and Dorian Gray). And I don't like either of those colours.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2013)

Heh. What did you order? I ordered O, U and Dragon.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. Free shipping!
> 
> Here's the damage:
> - St. George
> ...


	Nice haul! St. George is gorgeousss. How's the Knight & Shield set? I ALMOST put those in my cart


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Has anyone heard of Rococo polishes? Are they any good? I saw them on Beauty.com. I also see that Beauty.com sells Essie. I didn't notice that before. I'm getting ready to act a fool with a nail polish order. I should probably be patient and wait for one of their coupons.


 I think Bed Bath & Beyond sells Essie $1 cheaper than it's retail rate.  That has been my in-store experience.  Also, not all BB & Bs sell cosmetics.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Nice haul! St. George is gorgeousss. How's the Knight & Shield set? I ALMOST put those in my cart


	I want to know that too!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Nice haul! St. George is gorgeousss. *How's the Knight & Shield set?* I ALMOST put those in my cart


  	Let's just say I had 3 of each already...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I took Guinevere out of my cart in the last minute. I figured it might be too similar to Insouciant and, to a lesser extent, Parles Vous OPI? I'm resisting the temptation to place a second order. Adina always has a sale each year. Plus, I'm planning on buying OPI Planks a Lot, which is a bit bluer and more to my taste.

  	Anneri, I think Guivere may indeed be a good base for NMWK. I wanted to check if PVO? would also work but I can't find my pesky bottle anywhere!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Let's just say I had 3 of each already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Me too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> Aqua Lily looks very beautiful, Buick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ta muchly! I love those kind of shades too. Anything lighter and it's lobster hands! Not that they've stopped me so far


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

Yikes! I officially declare today NP Day!

http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-bitz-n-pieces-collection-reviews-photos-swatches#more-37611

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...edition-collection-swatches-review#more-35915

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/jessica-girl-spring-2013-swatches-review#more-35857

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...nter-2012-swatches-review-giveaway#more-35797


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yikes! I officially declare today NP Day!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-bitz-n-pieces-collection-reviews-photos-swatches#more-37611
> 
> ...


	Andddd I'm safe! lol I can safely pass on all of these.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yikes! I officially declare today NP Day!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-bitz-n-pieces-collection-reviews-photos-swatches#more-37611
> 
> ...


  	Indeed.  I saw two of the CG bits-n-pieces that I liked but wouldn't run out to buy at this point...however, if I were shopping and they fell into my cart somehow, I'd get them.  I suspect I'll be bagging some Zoyas soon too.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2013)

I really like the Misa, but them more adequate for a holiday LE? Not the colours I want right now. I definitely want the mini set of the OPI's, still waiting to see a good deal on them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm glad to read that you feel better now, CartoonChic! I'm also green with envy at your haul. I wish it would be possible to get DL polishes with reasonable prices over here. I absolutely refuse to pay the equivalent of 31$.
> 
> My nail sticks always arrived intact - sorry to hear that yours arrived damaged. I just looked into my ebay, but my usual seller doesn't have any nail stuff at the moment (only panties. What?!), but I always buy at some seller in Hongkong who has positive feedback. Don't you think that it's very relaxing to paint the sticks too? I love to organise my makeup.
> Today I bought simple white stickers and put them on top of all my polishes (painted them first with the individual polish, of course) so that I can recogognise them more easily. I got the idea on this blog: http://www.coralandmauve.at/2013/01/einblicke-in-meine-kosmetikaufbewahrung.html#more (You have to scroll down a bit.)
> ...


  	Way to go!  I have a handheld Dymo labeler, and I label all of my makeup as soon as I get it...even lipsticks.  I don't label my NP because it's on wall racks and easily visible.  Were it not, I would do exactly what you're doing!  GREAT IDEA.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Andddd I'm safe! lol I can safely pass on all of these.


  	I'm not enamoured by them either.

  	I might get one from ChG just for the novelty value (but probably won't), the purple and blue OPIs are very nice but the gritty finish will probably drive me nuts, Jessica's Alexis and Amira are very pretty but I don't think I'm prepared to pay full price for them so I'll watch out for some sales, and the only one from Misa that I might consider is Well-Heeled Grey because it looks like a cooler toned paradoxal. The blackened shimmers are OK too but I don't wear the blackened shimmers in my collection very often so there's no point.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh yes, it took me an extra five years or so to break the habit completely. The worst part (i.e., constantly bleeding nail beds and nails roughly the size of a grain of rice) was over when I was 20-21. Now all I can think of is "Yuck" when I see bitten nails. A bit like those reformed smokers who make it their raison d'etre to harrass those who still enjoy the crafty cig. Well, not really. I tend to keep my mouth shut but inside I'm all "ewww!".


  	So glad you ladies stopped biting your nails!  Tons of NP and well groomed nails at any length is so much more fun


----------



## MACina (Jan 9, 2013)

Misa Well-Heeled Grey and Uptown Glamour are soooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And all the CGs look stunning too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I don' t have any Misa polishes yet.Are they available in Germany/Europe at all?




BuickMackane said:


> Yikes! I officially declare today NP Day!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-bitz-n-pieces-collection-reviews-photos-swatches#more-37611
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC, you insisted that I get Schiap lipstick and I saw the nail polish and----well, you know the rest---enabler!


	Yep, I bought Fracas np first thing. I hoard all Chanel Pink, Fuchsia, Pink Fuchsia, Fuchsia Pink, Red Pink, Pink Red, Pink Coral, Coral Pink np....ahhhh you get the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So I tried to find Schiap lipstick & cannot find it anywhere. Do they still make it?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

I placed my A England order.

  	Dragon
  	Saint George
  	She Walks in Beauty
  	Y Trio - Princess Tears, Elaine, Ophelia

  	I really shouldn't have made the order. I mean I _really_ shouldn't have. But it's a chance to try some very pretty polishes at a great discount. I couldn't resist. I wanted to get more colors, like Guinevere, but it'll have to wait.

  	Yay for my first indie polish haul.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, I bought Fracas np first thing. I hoard all Chanel Pink, Fuchsia, Pink Fuchsia, Fuchsia Pink, Red Pink, Pink Red, Pink Coral, Coral Pink np....ahhhh you get the point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i got it at the nars website and i think beauty. com has it    nevermind its gone from both sites. that's weird.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yikes! I officially declare today NP Day!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/china-glaze-bitz-n-pieces-collection-reviews-photos-swatches#more-37611
> 
> ...


  	      i like the jessica ones. i have seen some at tjmaxx so ill wait to see if they have them later. the CG , idk and more holiday/party like.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got it at the nars website and i think beauty. com has it    nevermind its gone from both sites. that's weird.


	That's very weird. It's sold out on Sephora's website too, but I think you can still find it at Sephora stores. I'd be really surprised if it's being discontinued.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, I bought Fracas np first thing. I hoard all Chanel Pink, Fuchsia, Pink Fuchsia, Fuchsia Pink, Red Pink, Pink Red, Pink Coral, Coral Pink np....ahhhh you get the point
> 
> 
> 
> ...








about the " I hoard all Chanel Pink, Fuchsia, Pink Fuchsia, Fuchsia Pink, Red Pink, Pink Red, Pink Coral, Coral Pink np....ahhhh you get the point 




  	You know they must have discontinued the Schiap lipstick!  I think I got mine off the NARS web site sometime over the summer???  Now, when you search Schiap on the web site the NP shows but not the lippie.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my A England order.
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...


  	      im gonna have to wait for their next sale. cause i dont even have a dollar, but i cant wait for my zoya ones.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my A England order.  Dragon Saint George She Walks in Beauty Y Trio - Princess Tears, Elaine, Ophelia  I really shouldn't have made the order. I mean I _really_ shouldn't have. But it's a chance to try some very pretty polishes at a great discount. I couldn't resist. I wanted to get more colors, like Guinevere, but it'll have to wait.  Yay for my first indie polish haul. :cheer:


  Yay indeed! Princess Tears was my first polish I got from them. You'll love it (and its brothers and sisters), I'm sure!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's very weird. It's sold out on Sephora's website too, but I think you can still find it at Sephora stores. I'd be really surprised if it's being discontinued.


  	       maybe a nordstrom counter has it too. that lippie is quite popular why would they take it away.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Yep, I bought Fracas np first thing. I hoard all Chanel Pink, Fuchsia, Pink Fuchsia, Fuchsia Pink, Red Pink, Pink Red, Pink Coral, Coral Pink np....ahhhh you get the point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Elegant I just checked...Schiap lipstick is on the Nordstrom web site.  Go for it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my A England order.
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...








  Love your selections!  Uhm...were you just lecturing moi about *YO**L**O?**?**?*


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Love your selections!  Uhm...were you just lecturing moi about *YO**L**O?**?**?*


	Touche!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got it at the nars website and i think beauty. com has it    nevermind its gone from both sites. that's weird.


  	And, its sold out at Sephora.com too  Whats up with it?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Elegant I just checked...Schiap lipstick is on the Nordstrom web site.  Go for it!!


  	 Ahh crap, it has a backordered date of 1/18 booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh crap, it has a backordered date of 1/18 booooooooooooooooooo


  	That's only a mere nine days to pink deliciousness!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm trying to resist a 2nd A England order. I'm adding stuff to my cart. The sale is good until the 15th, so I'm trying to figure out where I can find more money by then.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *MACina* 



 		 			I don' t have any Misa polishes yet.Are they available in Germany/Europe at all?




  	I used to buy mine from eBay but then I discovered Nailsupplies.us 

  	They have Sation and Barielle too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm trying to resist a 2nd A England order. I'm adding stuff to my cart. The sale is good until the 15th, so I'm trying to figure out where I can find more money by then.








I'm pretty sure there's a twelve-step program out there for us!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm trying to resist a 2nd A England order. I'm adding stuff to my cart. The sale is good until the 15th, so I'm trying to figure out where I can find more money by then.


  	What's in your cart? Maybe some are (near) dupes to what you already have?

  	A-england seem to have a lot of sales so there's every chance there will be another soon. Last year they had a 20%off for their anniversary (April) and a half price on most polishes (they had just released Legend so only the Mythicals were included in the sale).


----------



## MACina (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will check this shop out!



BuickMackane said:


> I used to buy mine from eBay but then I discovered *Nailsupplies.us*
> 
> They have Sation and Barielle too!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my A England order.
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...


	Niiiiice! You're gonna love them. A England is the best "indie" brand imo opinion.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> ... let the indie NP floodgates open!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	U Trio - Guinevere, Ascalon, Iseult
  	T Duo - And the Moonbeams..., Camelot
  	K Duo - Princess Sabra, Tess D'Urbervilles
  	Lady of the Lake
  	The Knight & The Shield

  	I'm pretty sure I don't have any dupes. It's good to know about the sales.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Niiiiice! You're gonna love them. A England is the best "indie" brand imo opinion.


	I can see why. Everything about the brand seems top notch based on the reviews I've seen. The polishes are pretty and I can support the efforts of the founder. I also like mythology and legends, so I thinks it's really fascinating that Adina weaved that element into her brand.


----------



## MRV (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, I have OPI Get Your Number on nails now (not so dark IRL). It's not so bad. It was very easy to work with, but let's see how it lasts. Glitters usually chip easily and this one is 'exposed'. The surface is quite smooth though.






 You evil enablers... I also ordered George, Dragon, Sabra, and She Walks in Beauty!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> You evil enablers... I also ordered George, Dragon, Sabra, and She Walks in Beauty!


  	I swear I didn't start it this time, honest!

  	Adina must be surprised at the sudden increase in orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Got Your Number looks very pretty on you.I'm surprised it isn't too gritty. And you didn't even wear a top coat?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh that looks so, so pretty.  I love the way glitter polishes look but I struggle with wearing them because they're so hard to remove.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I buy them anyway but I don't reach for them often.


----------



## MRV (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that looks so, so pretty.  I love the way glitter polishes look but I struggle with wearing them because they're so hard to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks both! No, I did not put any top coat (it dries quickly too). I saw some blogger post pics of the sands with and without top coat. You can go either way but with a top coat it's not sandy of course.

  	I like the colour. It's more turquois-y IRL and the multiglitter is nicely sparkly (at least now at nighttime).


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that looks so, so pretty.  I love the way glitter polishes look but I struggle with wearing them because they're so hard to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, taking off glitters can be a nightmare. Some people use pure acetone to remove glitters but I dare not go near the stuff. My dermatitis-ridden hands wouldn't be able to take it. I just close my eyes, scrub like mad and hope it's over soon


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that looks so, so pretty.  I love the way glitter polishes look but I struggle with wearing them because they're so hard to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Same here they are a PITA! A friend sent me an essence base coat that you peel off for glitter polishes but I'm scared to try it lol I usually soak a cotton pad in zoya remove and put it on my nail then wrap it with foil. Give it about 5 mins and it comes off very easy.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 9, 2013)

OMG I knew it was a bad idea to join in on this thread - I just placed an A England order.  I was just going to get 3 individual polishes and then before I knew it I was switching some out for duos/trios they were in instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Bridal Veil
  	K - Princess Sabra/Tess D'Urberville
  	O - Saint George/Excalibur/Tristam


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> OMG I knew it was a bad idea to join in on this thread - I just placed an A England order.  I was just going to get 3 individual polishes and then before I knew it I was switching some out for duos/trios they were in instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Get out while you still can. It's not too late. Yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Great haul btw


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

Still faffing around with the camera. 

  	My floam family:







  	Girly - Humble Bee - Floam (where it all began 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - Candy Cane - Hannukah


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2013)

True words!  That stuff is where it's at!




BuickMackane said:


> Zoya Remove+ is ACE! I was sent a sample by an eBay seller and it's easily the best remover I've ever used.
> 
> I'm not really helping am I?


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2013)

Shameful admission:  I don't own any Lippman or Dior polishes.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Shameful admission:  I don't own any Lippman or Dior polishes.


  	    i only own 3 deborah and no dior, no chanel, no ysl etc so  dont feel bad.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Shameful admission:  I don't own any Lippman or Dior polishes.


	No need to feel that way. I don't have any Diors either. I only started buying Lippmanns last month, and that was because of a coupon and all of the recommendations posted here. Now that I think about it, I only had Finger Paints and China Glaze polishes before joining Specktra. The ladies here have opened my eyes to brand new words of polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Shameful admission:  I don't own any Lippman or Dior polishes.


  	Why shameful?  It's not too late--get on it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> No need to feel that way. I don't have any Diors either. I only started buying Lippmanns last month, and that was because of a coupon and all of the recommendations posted here. Now that I think about it, I only had Finger Paints and China Glaze polishes before joining Specktra. The ladies here have opened my eyes to brand new words of polish.


  	Opened your eyes and your wallet!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I love this thread because I too have started to explore brands, formulas and finishes that I would never have sought out on my own!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Get out while you still can. It's not too late. Yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	And unfortunately there's no turning back.  You already drank the Kool-aid.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> No need to feel that way. I don't have any Diors either. I only started buying Lippmanns last month, and that was because of a coupon and all of the recommendations posted here. Now that I think about it, I only had *Finger Paints* and China Glaze polishes before joining Specktra. The ladies here have opened my eyes to brand new words of polish.


  	      i have some finger paints tooo from sallys and  i really like them!! sally beauty supply is like the coolest place ever


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Shameful admission:  I don't own any Lippman or Dior polishes.


  	I longer buy NP from high end cosmetics brands like Dior, Chanel or YSL any more because they simply aren't worth the money IMO. Dior's formula is hit&miss (mostly miss) and Chanels chip on me like noones business (and the interesting ones are duped by more reasonably priced brands in a few months). There have been very few YSLs that caught my attention in the last couple of years (such as Wintergreen) but they were all very much dupable. As for Lancome, I can easily live without my latest (two years ago?) Lancome NPs, Pop Petrol and BB Sand.

  	Lippmanns are a different kettle of fish alltogether. They are very good quality, so you do get your money's worth. The chunky glitters are great because they're great fun and they are pretty unique (except for the Revlon dupes). The cremes and shimmers are more dupable, but the quality is still there so if you have just started building your NP collection, need some solid basics and are willing to spend that bit extra, they would definitely be worth considering. I was already covered in the basics department by the time I started collecting Lippmanns (Yay for ChG, Orly, Essie and OPI!) so my only non-chunky-glitter one is Waking Up in Vegas.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 9, 2013)

omg u guys thanks a lot lol I'm going to make two orders right now!!! it's god deals plus free shipping?!  there goes my archies $$$ lol well some of it anyways ill still be able to get my must haves!!   cant wait to get all this new nail polish!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I longer buy NP from high end cosmetics brands like Dior, Chanel or YSL any more because they simply aren't worth the money IMO. Dior's formula is hit&miss (mostly miss) and Chanels chip on me like noones business (and the interesting ones are duped by more reasonably priced brands in a few months). There have been very few YSLs that caught my attention in the last couple of years (such as Wintergreen) but they were all very much dupable. As for Lancome, I can easily live without my latest (two years ago?) Lancome NPs, Pop Petrol and BB Sand.
> 
> Lippmanns are a different kettle of fish alltogether. They are very good quality, so you do get your money's worth. The chunky glitters are great because they're great fun and they are pretty unique (except for the Revlon dupes). The cremes and shimmers are more dupable, but the quality is still there so if you have just started building your NP collection, need some solid basics and are willing to spend that bit extra, they would definitely be worth considering. I was already covered in the basics department by the time I started collecting Lippmanns (Yay for ChG, Orly, Essie and OPI!) so my only non-chunky-glitter one is Waking Up in Vegas.


  	My experience has been, regardless of the brand, when you use your hands, the polish will chip--period.  Like you Buick, I have found misses in every brand--for whatever reason that happens.  Whoever invents a totally chip-resistent, non-streaky, solidly opaque NP formula will be a very wealthy person.  I'm not interested in wearing a single color for a week or two.  Having so much polish I want to use it, and at one-two week intervals my polish would last til the end of time.  I say, have fun with it , don't over think it or take it too seriously.  After all, *YOLO *ladies *YOLO!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have some finger paints tooo from sallys and  i really like them!! sally beauty supply is like the coolest place ever


  	So jealous!  I love Sally's but I don't have one really close to where I live.  Ordering online is not the same.  It's way more fun to wander the aisles and browse...and you always leave with more than you intended to buy...so fun.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My experience has been, regardless of the brand, when you use your hands, the polish will chip--period.  Like you Buick, I have found misses in every brand--for whatever reason that happens.  Whoever invents a totally chip-resistent, non-streaky, solidly opaque NP formula will be a very wealthy person. * I'm not interested in wearing a single color for a week or two*.  Having so much polish I want to use it, and at one-two week intervals my polish would last til the end of time.  I say, have fun with it , don't over think it or take it too seriously.  After all, *YOLO *ladies *YOLO!*


  	      someone in the nordstrom butter london comments says she doesnt like BL cause it chips and deborah L. lasts 2 weeks on her!! im like WTF, the same polish for 2 weeks!!??


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 9, 2013)

From A England I got Princess Tears, Dragon, and Lady of the Lake on one order and Saint George and Tristam on my second order. Plus i ordered CG Aquadelic and Refresh mint on amazon. 
  	So much for a no buy! lol but i had to get some of those A englands! My name is Adriana(so i love the A with a crown on the bottle) and my middle name is Elaine so i have to get that one too!! Lady of the Lake is my aunts screen name so i had to get that one too =) 

  	Illamasqua is getting some new spring colors as well. i am going to wait to get anymore np to swatch in person! and compare and decide which ones i want cuz BL, Illamasqua, Essie and the Estee Lauder colors are all very similiar so im going to try and not have to buy them all. 

  	Luckily i can skip some of the newest collections, but i am waiting for the Advent Garden and Euro opi collections! 
  	ughhh too many choices!!
  	i dont know how peopl ewear the same color for weeks on end i change mine at least twice a week. tonight is the night i pick a new color thats going to take awhile lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> From A England I got Princess Tears, Dragon, and Lady of the Lake on one order and Saint George and Tristam on my second order. Plus i ordered CG Aquadelic and Refresh mint on amazon.
> So much for a no buy! lol but i had to get some of those A englands! My name is Adriana and my middle name is Elaine so i have to get that one too!! Lady of the Lake is my aunts screen name so i had to get that one too =)
> 
> Illamasqua is getting some new spring colors as well. i am going to wait to get anymore np to swatch in person! and compare and decide which ones i want cuz BL, Illamasqua, Essie and the Estee Lauder colors are all very similiar so im going to try and not have to buy them all.
> ...


  	     princess tears looks beautiful!! its in my list too with some of the other ones you got.. i love the CG that you got too.  i saw the illamasqua ones in sephora, i think that their is a teal one.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

i gave them chop chop. wearing CG Foie Gras and Finger Paints Flashy a flaky but the cell camera is just getting worse so you cant see it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> princess tears looks beautiful!! its in my list too with some of the other ones you got.. i love the CG that you got too.  i saw the illamasqua ones in sephora, i think that their is a teal one.


  	I know i think i might want it have to get it! lol and the pinkish one too.....dammit! 
  	MAYBE....i think i have many similiar colors to both of them. we shall see!! now i really dont have anymore $$ i just made payments to use it again lol
  	I cant wait to get my zoyas and my A Englands and China Glazes! Once i do i will have close to 60 np that i need to try! =0


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i gave them chop chop. wearing CG Foie Gras and Finger Paints Flashy a flaky but the cell camera is just getting worse so you cant see it.


  	perfect length!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> perfect length!!


  	    funny things is that they are not straight....  like i cant get them straight? . idk ill try tomorrow with actual sun light. i also feel weird i always have long nails, but i dont mind. i got some biotin for free so im going to see if they grow faster and if that supplement actually works.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

I did a new mani tonight. BL Lillibet's Jubilee and Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale to accent. It's shiny, sparkly goodness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope I can take a pic tomorrow. Lillibet is difficult to work with because of the metallic finish, but it's worth the effort. I don't mind visible brushstrokes. I think it adds texture and personality to the polish. But I do need the strokes to be smooth and even, and going in one direction. My right hand didn't turn out as smooth as I would like. I'm glad I figured out how to handle the polish by the time I got to my left hand. That's my photo hand.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Shameful admission:  I don't own any Lippman or Dior polishes.


	By the way, Gilt City is still having that Lippmann sale. Maybe we can help each other out with a $25 off discount if you'd like to open an account with them. I would send you the referral link to get the discount.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 9, 2013)

CC, I KNOW YOU LIKE OCC LIP TARS...HAVE YOU SEEN THEIR NAIL POLISH?  http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?productId=P377412 :eyelove:


----------



## linainoz (Jan 9, 2013)

Can someone point me in the right direction for some good swatches of A-England? All this talk has got me wanting to try them!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 9, 2013)

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/02/england-legend-collection-swatches-pt-1.html  those are some awesome holos. she has more swatches just go by brand in her blog!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 9, 2013)

This is the main site I used today. She has swatches of every polish as far as I can tell. Just click Next Entries at the bottom to bring up more posts.

  	http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/category/a-england/page/4/


----------



## linainoz (Jan 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/02/england-legend-collection-swatches-pt-1.html  those are some awesome holos. she has more swatches just go by brand in her blog!!


 
  	Thanks guys. Now to try and narrow it down!


----------



## MRV (Jan 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *My experience has been, regardless of the brand, when you use your hands, the polish will chip--period.*  Like you Buick, I have found misses in every brand--for whatever reason that happens.  Whoever invents a totally chip-resistent, non-streaky, solidly opaque NP formula will be a very wealthy person.  I'm not interested in wearing a single color for a week or two.  Having so much polish I want to use it, and at one-two week intervals my polish would last til the end of time.  I say, have fun with it , don't over think it or take it too seriously.  After all, *YOLO *ladies *YOLO!*


  	So true! I rarely get more than 48h's wear. I used to wear only one polish per week but some months ago I switched to two per week because otherwise I would never wear them even once! And the line is growing...


----------



## MACina (Jan 10, 2013)

YES....YES...YES...SO TRUE!!!

	I am Team YOLO too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Medgal07 said:


> My experience has been, regardless of the brand, when you use your hands, the polish will chip--period.  Like you Buick, I have found misses in every brand--for whatever reason that happens.  Whoever invents a totally chip-resistent, non-streaky, solidly opaque NP formula will be a very wealthy person.  I'm not interested in wearing a single color for a week or two.  Having so much polish I want to use it, and at one-two week intervals my polish would last til the end of time.  *I say, have fun with it**, don't over think it or take it too seriously.  After all, YOLO ladies **YOLO!*


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> I am Team YOLO too


  	YOLO POWER!


----------



## Corally (Jan 10, 2013)

Almost every polish lasts at least 1,5 weeks (often 2+ weeks) on me, even the glitters. That's why I will never spend more than 10 euro on a polish. I'm so lucky China Glaze is 'my' brand. :lol: And even though I love polish, I'm SO glad I don't have to paint my nails so often.  Last week I received my eBay China Glaze order and I've already ordered more.   I ordered: - Lorelei's Tiara - Some Like It Haute - It's A Trap-eze - Ray-diant  And below are the China Glazes I received: (Orly In A Snap top coat), Exotic Encounters, Love Marilyn, Twinkle Lights. Yay.


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh you evil enablers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After hours going through all those swatches, I finally placed my first order with A-England.

  	I got:


 		Morgan Le Fay (love how it changes other polishes) 	
 		St George 	
 		Elaine (I'm such a sucker for purples) 	
 		Jane Eyre (love te book, how could I NOT get a polish with this name?) 
 
  	Can't wait to get them.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

In my case it's not so much "have to" but "want to". Strange as it may seem, I actually enjoy painting my nails. Sure, there is a "have to" element too because:

  	1. A barely visible chip or minor tipwear drives me nuts.
  	2. My hands are in water _a lot_. I also do all the housework myself, possibly a tad too enthusiastically.
  	3. I have too many polishes (and they keep coming) so I'd feel guilty if I didn't use them at least once.

  	Either way, 2 weeks is impressive! Your nails must really like the ChG formula


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Oh you evil enablers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This thread is a dangerous place. You were warned...

  	Let us know what you think when you receive your new goodies!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *This thread is a dangerous place. You were warned...*
> 
> Let us know what you think when you receive your new goodies!








  	Polish generally lasts a long time on me without wear. I would try to stretch my polish for as long as possible, for weeks if I could. Sometimes even up to the point where the polish would have worn away to the little chips of color in the center of my nails. That's when it would take me forever to do them. I felt the need to wear the polish until it wore away because of all the time and effort it took me to paint them.

  	Now that I'm amazingly a lot faster at painting my nails (thanks to you all!), I find myself changing my polish when I get bored with the color. This ranges anywhere from 3 days to a week. I no longer freak out about removing polish that still "looks new" on my nails because I know I can repaint them easily.


----------



## Corally (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every polish lasts at least 1,5 weeks (often 2+ weeks) on me, even the glitters. That's why I will never spend more than 10 euro on a polish. I'm so lucky China Glaze is 'my' brand. :lol:  And even though I love polish, I'm SO glad I don't have to paint my nails so often.
> ...


 I also like painting my nails but it takes so long (I'm just so damn slow lol) and I HATE taking the polish off, especially when it's glitter or when the mani is still perfect. The only thing that bothers me (just a bit) is the outgrowth and the minor tip wear after like 1-1,5 weeks.  And it's not only with China Glaze! Even the cheapest polishes last that long on my nails, that's why I won't spend a lot on nail polish. China Glaze is my favorite brand but I also really like Bourjois, Catrice, Barry M, Rimmel and Color Club. I also like Orly and OPI but I find it a bit too pricey. ATM I'm trying to use up polishes from brands like Essence, Eyeko, LA Colors, H&M (small ones), etc. I want to get rid of them so I'd have more space for new China's. I have THREE large desk drawers full of nail polish and I'm running out of space.:wtf2:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

My Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee/Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale mani. Two coats of Lillibet on each nail. Then two more coats of Today Was A Fairytale layered on top of the accent nails. I got a little pic happy with this one. I was trying to show how shiny and sparkly it is. You can see my nails reflecting off each other. I love it!















  	Here's my previous mani, which was my first for the New Year. Lippmann Mermaid's Dream and NARS Koliary to accent. I don't think you guys understand how much I love Mermaid's Dream. It's definitely in my top 5 list of polishes. Maybe even #1.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> And it's not only with China Glaze! Even the cheapest polishes last that long on my nails, that's why I won't spend a lot on nail polish. China Glaze is my favorite brand but I also really like Bourjois, Catrice, Barry M, Rimmel and Color Club. I also like Orly and OPI but I find it a bit too pricey. ATM I'm trying to use up polishes from brands like Essence, Eyeko, LA Colors, H&M (small ones), etc. I want to get rid of them so I'd have more space for new China's.* I have THREE large desk drawers full of nail polish and I'm running out of space*.


  	Get a Helmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Lovely manis as usual Cartoonchic!


----------



## Corally (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I also like painting my nails but it takes so long (I'm just so damn slow lol) and I HATE taking the polish off, especially when it's glitter or when the mani is still perfect. The only thing that bothers me (just a bit) is the outgrowth and the minor tip wear after like 1-1,5 weeks.   And it's not only with China Glaze! Even the cheapest polishes last that long on my nails, that's why I won't spend a lot on nail polish. China Glaze is my favorite brand but I also really like Bourjois, Catrice, Barry M, Rimmel and Color Club. I also like Orly and OPI but I find it a bit too pricey. ATM I'm trying to use up polishes from brands like Essence, Eyeko, LA Colors, H
> ...


 I don't have the space haha!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> I don't have the space haha!


  God, me neither. I want to move so badly, but it will be a while, I guess. In the new appartment I want a vanity area with enough storage for all of my stuff which is now scattered through various rooms.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee/Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale mani. Two coats of Lillibet on each nail. Then two more coats of Today Was A Fairytale layered on top of the accent nails. I got a little pic happy with this one. I was trying to show how shiny and sparkly it is. You can see my nails reflecting off each other. I love it!


  	      i love this mani!! i guess im not done with Butter london, i need lillibets jubilee.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> In my case it's not so much "have to" but "want to". Strange as it may seem, I actually enjoy painting my nails. Sure, there is a "have to" element too because:
> 
> 1. A barely visible chip or minor tipwear drives me nuts.
> 2. My hands are in water _a lot_. I also do all the housework myself, possibly a tad too enthusiastically.
> ...


  	       same here, i love doing my nails. i as i have said before, i can go out with no makeup and my hair like a nut but my nails are to be beautifully polished!!!!  and i have soo many polishes, i even feel bad about using a single color too much!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	      nice haul!! i have exotic encounters and i love it, its perfect for that trend of emerald that is coming!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I longer buy NP from high end cosmetics brands like Dior, Chanel or YSL any more because they simply aren't worth the money IMO. *Dior's formula is hit&miss (mostly miss) *and Chanels chip on me like noones business (and the interesting ones are duped by more reasonably priced brands in a few months). There have been very few YSLs that caught my attention in the last couple of years (such as Wintergreen) but they were all very much dupable. As for Lancome, I can easily live without my latest (two years ago?) Lancome NPs, Pop Petrol and BB Sand.
> 
> Lippmanns are a different kettle of fish alltogether. They are very good quality, so you do get your money's worth. The chunky glitters are great because they're great fun and they are pretty unique (except for the Revlon dupes). The cremes and shimmers are more dupable, but the quality is still there so if you have just started building your NP collection, need some solid basics and are willing to spend that bit extra, they would definitely be worth considering. I was already covered in the basics department by the time I started collecting Lippmanns (Yay for ChG, Orly, Essie and OPI!) so my only non-chunky-glitter one is Waking Up in Vegas.


  	Really? I think Dior's are pretty consistent in terms of goof formula. II used to have a problem with my chanels but only when I don't wrap the tips. Now a Chanel mani will last a week or more if I don't change it.. especially Graphite (one of the best polishes they have imo). I've never tried YSL though.. I started to buy high end polishes to "control" my collection. Once I hit 300 bottles I noticed I would buy so many lower priced polishes and never had the time to try them. Now that I buy mainly higher end polishes my collection isn't growing as fast as it used to which I like lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Looks beautiful on you!
> Same here they are a PITA! A friend sent me an essence base coat that you peel off for glitter polishes but I'm scared to try it lol I usually soak a cotton pad in zoya remove and put it on my nail then wrap it with foil. Give it about 5 mins and it comes off very easy.


  	I will for certain refer back to this instruction the next time a wear a glitter NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Niiiiice! You're gonna love them. A England is the best "indie" brand imo opinion.


  	Alright, alright.  I get it!  I'm not going to be the *odd-NPA-out*.  I'll be placing an order before the end of the day.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn enablers.  I love you all!  *YOLO*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> someone in the nordstrom butter london comments says she doesnt like BL cause it chips and deborah L. lasts 2 weeks on her!! im like WTF, the same polish for 2 weeks!!??


  	I know right? Regular nail polish would never last that long--not even with a maid, a butler and a driver--just wouldn't happen.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> From A England I got Princess Tears, Dragon, and Lady of the Lake on one order and Saint George and Tristam on my second order. Plus i ordered CG Aquadelic and Refresh mint on amazon.
> So much for a no buy! lol but i had to get some of those A englands! My name is Adriana(so i love the A with a crown on the bottle) and my middle name is Elaine so i have to get that one too!! Lady of the Lake is my aunts screen name so i had to get that one too =)
> 
> Illamasqua is getting some new spring colors as well. i am going to wait to get anymore np to swatch in person! and compare and decide which ones i want cuz BL, Illamasqua, Essie and the Estee Lauder colors are all very similiar so im going to try and not have to buy them all.
> ...


  	Very pretty name, and very cool circumstance!  Love the way you selected those A Englands!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I know i think i might want it have to get it! lol and the pinkish one too.....dammit!
> MAYBE....i think i have many similiar colors to both of them. we shall see!! now i really dont have anymore $$ i just made payments to use it again lol
> I cant wait to get my zoyas and my A Englands and China Glazes! Once i do i will have close to 60 np that i need to try! =0








 You'd better get started


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Buick I'm right there with you!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








BuickMackane said:


> Amen, o wise one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> And it's not only with China Glaze! Even the cheapest polishes last that long on my nails, that's why I won't spend a lot on nail polish. China Glaze is my favorite brand but I also really like Bourjois, Catrice, Barry M, Rimmel and Color Club. I also like Orly and OPI but I find it a bit too pricey. ATM I'm trying to use up polishes from brands like Essence, Eyeko, LA Colors, H&M (small ones), etc. I want to get rid of them so I'd have more space for new China's. I have THREE large desk drawers full of nail polish and I'm running out of space.


  	I'm running out of space too and it's not my fault.  You ladies have twisted my arm really hard from DAY-1.  Both of my 96-bottle wall racks are now full.  One rack has 100 bottles and the other has 97 bottles. The size & shape of the NP bottles factor into how many the racks actually hold.  I can probably squeeze a few more bottles on each rack. I've now resorted to storing the overflow in a decorative box--the very reason for getting the racks in the first place.  I do like changing my polish and coordinating it with my clothing and/or makeup.  It's just fun.  I think Essie is one of my favorites.  The bottles are cute and easy to store, and the polish wears as well as any other NP. Because they are sold in many stores, I can get immediate gratification, i.e., need a RX filled to treat an illness--cheer up with new nail polish at the same time & the same place.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Have you checked out CG polishes on Amazon?  I was wondering how the prices compare with EBay.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

So pretty!  Even your nails have halos!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> My Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee/Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale mani. Two coats of Lillibet on each nail. Then two more coats of Today Was A Fairytale layered on top of the accent nails. I got a little pic happy with this one. I was trying to show how shiny and sparkly it is. You can see my nails reflecting off each other. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Enjoy your Haul!  which one are you must excited about???


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.


  	They are soo pretty! You're tempting me into ordering some of the EL's now


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Enjoy your Haul!  which one are you must excited about???


  	Thanks kimibos!  I love PINK, and three of the twelve that I've purchased lately are pink...but then I also got three CORAL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> They are soo pretty! You're tempting me into ordering some of the EL's now


  	You know, pastels are comforting.  They make you want to whisper...soft, quiet, yet inviting!  Okay so it's time to put the NP remover down and ventilate the room!!!


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.


  	Awesome haul!  The pink Dior nail polish looks gorgeous.


----------



## Corally (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Almost every polish lasts at least 1,5 weeks (often 2+ weeks) on me, even the glitters. That's why I will never spend more than 10 euro on a polish. I'm so lucky China Glaze is 'my' brand. :lol:  And even though I love polish, I'm SO glad I don't have to paint my nails so often.   Last week I received my eBay China Glaze order and I've already ordered more.     I ordered:  - Lorelei's Tiara  - Some Like It Haute  - It's A Trap-eze  - Ray-diant   And below are the China Glazes I received:  (Orly In A Snap top coat), Exotic Encounters, Love Marilyn, Twinkle Lights. Yay.
> ...


  I think it'll be too expensive with the shipping costs if I order on Amazon. They'll have to ship to Europe so. :lol: It's around €5 per bottle if I order on eBay, so not too bad.


----------



## Corally (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.   :thud:


 The left Dior one, right EL and right DL! :eyelove: :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kaidan said:


> I have these problems too when it comes to chipping and how long it lasts.  The only ones that lasted a week (a miracle) on my nails without chipping are Orly cremes and a China Glaze polish that I forgot the name.  :S  It always surprises me when people mention that their nail polishes last a week or two on their nails without chipping.
> 
> Awesome haul!  The pink Dior nail polish looks gorgeous.


  	Thank you Kaidan.  I'm waiting for the release of Dior's Tutu, which is a very soft pale pink...right up my alley


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.


  	Nope, there should have been at least 20. And where's the green Estee Lauder? Tsk tsk.

  	C-


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee/Lippmann Today Was A Fairytale mani. Two coats of Lillibet on each nail. Then two more coats of Today Was A Fairytale layered on top of the accent nails. I got a little pic happy with this one. I was trying to show how shiny and sparkly it is. You can see my nails reflecting off each other. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mermaids Dream is one of my fav's as well. I only have two DL polishes.Mermaids dream and All Hail the Queen which was part of a Juicy couture set with lipgloss.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

I just noticed Illamasqua's added a whole bunch of new items to the sale line. One of them is Poke n/p. I hope they're not DCing it. It's one of my favourites.


----------



## looovemac (Jan 10, 2013)

I placed Zoya order(s).. I never tried them before.. they better be good because my marriage is down the line between all Mac collections and nail polishes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LOL..I never heard of A-England polishes.. where are you buying them from (US)? I would love to know!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

looovemac said:


> I placed Zoya order(s).. I never tried them before.. they better be good because my marriage is down the line between all Mac collections and nail polishes now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	www.a-england.co.uk

  	Free shipping everywhere


----------



## looovemac (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> www.a-england.co.uk
> 
> Free shipping everywhere


	Thank you! Silly question since I never ordered from the sites based outside US.. do we get charged currency exchange fee from CC company? I always wanted to order from Illamasqua online but never knew if I will get charged for the currency exchange.. Sorry if I don't make sense lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I just noticed Illamasqua's added a whole bunch of new items to the sale line. One of them is Poke n/p. I hope they're not DCing it. It's one of my favourites.


  	   sephora had the new ones as coming soon but now they are gone. im soo getting the jade one.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

looovemac said:


> Thank you! Silly question since I never ordered from the sites based outside US.. do we get charged currency exchange fee from CC company? I always wanted to order from Illamasqua online but never knew if I will get charged for the currency exchange.. Sorry if I don't make sense lol


  	I don't think so. I always use Paypal and I haven't noticed any weird commissions or additional fees (I have a Euro bank account). I have no reason to think there would be any for those of you who had USD accounts, but I think it would be best if fellow NP freaks confirmed this.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> sephora had the new ones as coming soon but now they are gone. im soo getting the jade one.


  	Ah, you mean the rubber finish ones? They look lovely but there's no point in me buying them because I always use a top coat. My mani feels incomplete if I don't. Bloody OCD!!!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

looovemac said:


> Thank you! Silly question since I never ordered from the sites based outside US.. do we get charged currency exchange fee from CC company? I always wanted to order from Illamasqua online but never knew if I will get charged for the currency exchange.. Sorry if I don't make sense lol


	Depends on how you have your paypal acount set up. I have it set so it bills my CC in the currency on the invoice (in this case GBP). My CC doesn't charge international currency conversion fees, but most do. You'd need to check with your bank. You can also set your paypal account to bill your CC in USD, in which case Paypal will charge your card in USD using their own rotten conversion rate - less than the official rate - so you end up paying a "hidden" conversion fee eg if the official currency conversion from GBP to USD is 1 GBP = 0.66 USD, the rate Paypal uses may be 1 GBP = 0.63 USD, so your 20 GBP order will cost you  $31.75 USD instead of $30.30 USD using the official rate (which your CC would presumable use, but then they may charge a currency conversion fee on top of that).

  	Hope that helps


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty!  Even your nails have halos!!!


	Thanks for the compliments!

  	@ kimibos - Lillibet is LE, so you may want to get it now if you can. Beauty.com still has it. It's disappeared from Ulta, Nordstrom and even Butter London's own website.

  	@ honey on boost - I was able to still find Koliary at Saks.

  	@ Medgal Lol!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I don't think so. I always use Paypal and I haven't noticed any weird commissions or additional fees (I have a Euro bank account). I have no reason to think there would be any for those of you who had USD accounts, but I think it would be best if fellow NP freaks confirmed this.


	This is my first time ordering from A England as well, so I don't have an answer. I figure I'll know soon enough when my items ship. I'm thinking it may depend on your credit card company, though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Alright, alright.  I get it!  I'm not going to be the *odd-NPA-out*.  I'll be placing an order before the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Peer pressure! Oh, I like the new rainbow *YOLO* !

  	And that's a lovely haul! Those Diors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have any creme Lippmann's yet. I only have chunky glitters. Lol, can anyone tell that I like saying "chunky glitters?" Something about it just makes me laugh. Thanks for the term, Buick.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> @ kimibos - Lillibet is LE, so you may want to get it now if you can. Beauty.com still has it. It's disappeared from Ulta, Nordstrom and even Butter London's own website.
> 
> ...


  	       omg thanks for telling me!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Breaking News:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Medgal07 is no longer the *odd-NPA-out*!  That's right my fellow *NPAs*, I plunged across the pond with the following *A England *order:


 Ascalon (Steely Grey w/Lavender Fire))
 Dragon(Iridescent Mossy Green)
 Dorian Gray (Pewter Grey)
 Guinevere (Antique Pale Mauve)
 Iseult (Pink w/Opalescent Pearly Reflection)
 Lancelot (Black Red Garnet)
 Morgan Le Fay (Luminescent White Silver)
 Perceval (Red)
 The Knight (Base coat)
 The Shield (Topcoat)







YOLO


----------



## looovemac (Jan 10, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Depends on how you have your paypal acount set up. I have it set so it bills my CC in the currency on the invoice (in this case GBP). My CC doesn't charge international currency conversion fees, but most do. You'd need to check with your bank. You can also set your paypal account to bill your CC in USD, in which case Paypal will charge your card in USD using their own rotten conversion rate - less than the official rate - so you end up paying a "hidden" conversion fee eg if the official currency conversion from GBP to USD is 1 GBP = 0.66 USD, the rate Paypal uses may be 1 GBP = 0.63 USD, so your 20 GBP order will cost you  $31.75 USD instead of $30.30 USD using the official rate (which your CC would presumable use, but then they may charge a currency conversion fee on top of that).
> Hope that helps


	Thank you so much, linainoz! Very helpful.. I might give it a try with a small order.. let's see.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Peer pressure! Oh, I like the new rainbow *YOLO* !
> And that's a lovely haul! Those Diors.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Peer Pressure? Peer Pressure?  I was mugged!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You go girl!!! That's an awesome haul.. you guys are making me want to go back in for another order.


----------



## looovemac (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is my first time ordering from A England as well, so I don't have an answer. I figure I'll know soon enough when my items ship. I'm thinking it may depend on your credit card company, though.


	Thanks, CC! I'll probably try to place a small order using paypal.. please keep me posted with your experience as far as any unusual charges! I might even call my credit card company and confirm.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 10, 2013)

Here are a few of my recent mani's from the past two weeks..

  	Dior - Poison from Les Violets collection





  	I forget the name to this one but I'll just call it Paris. It was given to me as a gift from a very sweet friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	And Jack the Pulpit from Rescue Beauty's GOMM collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Nope, there should have been at least 20. And where's the green Estee Lauder? Tsk tsk.
> 
> C-








Oh you're shameless.  Well it's more than 20 now because I ordered 10 from A England.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love them all!!!  Very pretty, and the colors suit the shape & length of your nails.  VERY NICE!


honey on boost said:


> Here are a few of my recent mani's from the past two weeks..
> 
> Dior - Poison from Les Violets collection
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here are a few of my recent mani's from the past two weeks..
> 
> Dior - Poison from Les Violets collection
> I forget the name to this one but I'll just call it Paris. It was given to me as a gift from a very sweet friend!
> ...








 to the catrice and RB one!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

OK You all know that im no good!!

  	i got BL lillibet Jubilee + Philosophy Ginger Man + W. the Pooh Bandages + Alcohol Swabs for = $8.43 my drugstore.com dollars are gone. i also used a $5 off coupon. i love this place to shop. 

  	i feel less guilty knowing i got some things for my medical needs


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Have you checked out CG polishes on Amazon?  I was wondering how the prices compare with EBay.


 haven't checked eBay but amazon prices are pretty cheap!! that's where I've got  a lot of my recent CG purchases   Dangerous!!! lol  last night I used the blue mariah opi sand polish. I LOVE it! I was very skeptical but I really like it and plan on buying a full bottle but I don't know which color yet. I think maybe the reddish one because my mini bottle doesn't have the stars in it.  and I will be getting the gold one from the OZ collection in march along with my minis  good thing ill be getting more $$$ on my up coming paychecks I think I'll be able to get everything on my lists!  as of right now anyways lol  kimibos I got an email saying I had due store dollars but I couldn't figure out how to use them ;(


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You didn't just dip your foot in the "A-England" pool - you fell in all the way!

  	It'll be interesting to see who gets theirs first - me in Australia or you guys in the US.


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> kimibos I got an email saying I had due store dollars but I couldn't figure out how to use them ;(


	What's this about an OZ collection? Which brand is that - OPI? I'll have o hit that one up!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2013)

linainoz said:


> What's this about an OZ collection? Which brand is that - OPI? I'll have o hit that one up!


 yup opi is having an OZ collection come out with the new movie in march. check it out on chic profile


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> kimibos I got an email saying I had due store dollars but I couldn't figure out how to use them ;(


  	     they just take them off your total. i didnt know how to use them too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here are a few of my recent mani's from the past two weeks..
> 
> Dior - Poison from Les Violets collection
> 
> ...


  	Poison and Jack the Pulpit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

linainoz said:


> You didn't just dip your foot in the "A-England" pool - you fell in all the way!
> It'll be interesting to see who gets theirs first - me in Australia or you guys in the US.








Go big or go home right?  When did you order?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> they just take them off your total. i didnt know how to use them too.


	Is that what they did with the $5 coupon too?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Is that what they did with the $5 coupon too?


  	     n, i got an email let me see if i can put it here.
  	http://www.drugstore.com/user/promo.asp?code=657BBAE6&aid=281067&aparam=13wk19dsCOUPS&om_u=Nsvu-6&om_i=_BQ7U21B8wNTsEM

  	its for $30. minus the $5 minus what you got in dollars. idk if it works for beauty.com tho

  	can you use it?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 10, 2013)

New Nail Polishes From NYX. http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/01/new-nyx-advanced-salon-formula-nail.html

  	the bottles look like the deborah ones and the polish called mermaid(_Teal with blue and green shimmer) _sounds like mermaid tears to me. i got some of  the nyc polishes that look like mac bottles so i dont mind. i hope they come up with cool new colors not just dupes ohh and a mint polish of course


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Go big or go home right?  When did you order?


	Thursday nite my time ie about 18 hours ago.


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> out with the new movie in march. check it out on chic profile


	Looks like this will be a pass for me - pretty boring - I was hoping for ruby glitter and/or emerald. The only polish which may tempt me is What Wizardry is This (the Liquid Sand) - now that looks different!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Looks like this will be a pass for me - pretty boring - I was hoping for ruby glitter and/or emerald. The only polish which may tempt me is What Wizardry is This (the Liquid Sand) - now that looks different!


 that's what I thought too I thought there would be an emerald city one for sure!! kinda lame that's why I'm getting the gold and a mini set if they make one.   thanks kimibos ill see if I can get it to work.  I posted some pics on my profile of some of my nails if anyone wants to look!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Looks like this will be a pass for me - pretty boring - I was hoping for ruby glitter and/or emerald. The only polish which may tempt me is What Wizardry is This (the Liquid Sand) - now that looks different!


 that's what I thought too I thought there would be an emerald city one for sure!! kinda lame that's why I'm getting the gold and a mini set if they make one.   thanks kimibos ill see if I can get it to work.  I posted some pics on my profile of some of my nails if anyone wants to look!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> that's what I thought too I thought there would be an emerald city one for sure!! kinda lame that's why I'm getting the gold and a mini set if they make one.   thanks kimibos ill see if I can get it to work.  I posted some pics on my profile of some of my nails if anyone wants to look!


  I love your photos.  You're gorgeous!  Your nails are pretty nice too . I really liked the red & green swirled mani.  They were all really very lovely.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MACina (Jan 10, 2013)

STUNNING haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Breaking News:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 10, 2013)

....they are all soooo pretty!



Medgal07 said:


> I've gotten all but one bottle of nail polish, of the dozen that I've ordered over the past week and a half.


----------



## MACina (Jan 10, 2013)

....I am drooling over this color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Here are a few of my recent mani's from the past two weeks..
> 
> 
> And Jack the Pulpit from Rescue Beauty's GOMM collection


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you're shameless.  Well it's more than 20 now because I ordered 10 from A England.


  	Well, alright then. You're forgiven. YOLO!!!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *I posted some pics on my profile of some of my nails if anyone wants to look!*


  	What is that purple you're wearing in Summer Nails (purple nails with orange accent nail). I love that colour!


----------



## MRV (Jan 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....I am drooling over this color


  	Me too!

  	Lovely pics & swatches, TY all!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

linainoz said:


> What is that purple you're wearing in Summer Nails (purple nails with orange accent nail). I love that colour!


 I noticed I didn't write it!  my bad    its china glaze Under the Boardwalk and the orange is those mini Sally's bottles


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love your photos.  You're gorgeous!  Your nails are pretty nice too . I really liked the red & green swirled mani.  They were all really very lovely.  Thanks for sharing!


  aww thank you my dear  I didn't feel confident enough to post my pics in the threads!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> OMG! You may be right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You know, something really strange just happened.

  	I was putting stuff in my Illamasqua cart with zero intention of buying anything. Like one does when there's lots of real work to be done and mother NP beckons into her loving arms. Anyroads, it's nice and sunny outside so I looked out of the window for several minutes, admiring the gently swaying branches of trees and trying to figure out the meaning of life, universe and everything. Imagine my surprise when I turned my gaze back to the screen and it said:

  	[h=1]Your order has been received[/h] 
 [h=2]Thank you for your purchase![/h]  	 
  	The internet works in its mysterious ways. That, or I was possessed by a makeup crazy demon.

  	Here's the damage (in small font, so it hurts less):


 Intense Lipgloss in Indulge

 Nail Varnish in Grab

 Nail Varnish in Scorch

 Nail Varnish in Ruthless

 Nail Varnish in Loella

 Nail Varnish in Jan

 Nail Varnish in Obsess

 Nail Varnish in Smash

 Nail Varnish in Radium

 Nail Varnish in Velocity

 Nail Varnish in Whack

 Blending Brush 2

 Nail Varnish in Caress

 Precision Ink in Alchemy

 Precision Ink in Glister

 Medium Pencil in Manic


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

*YOLO*

  	Wow....that is an awesome haul, Buick!!!




BuickMackane said:


> I was putting stuff in my Illamasqua cart with zero intention of buying anything. Like one does when there's lots of real work to be done and mother NP beckons into her loving arms. Anyroads, it's nice and sunny outside so I looked out of the window for several minutes, admiring the gently swaying branches of trees and trying to figure out the meaning of life, universe and everything. Imagine my surprise when I turned my gaze back to the screen and it said:
> 
> [h=1]Your order has been received[/h]
> [h=2]Thank you for your purchase![/h]
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> *YOLO*
> 
> Wow....that is an awesome haul, Buick!!!


  	YOLO indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's amazing how my 2012 end of year bonus will have buggered off into oblivion by the end of January 2013.


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BuickMackane said:


> YOLO indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> Same here


  	We buy therefore we are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	/denial mode


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

.....that is true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> We buy therefore we are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, of course we do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 (I'm still behaving...)


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> *(I'm still behaving...)*


  	yes, but you're behaving in small font. that's not a good sign.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, of course we do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I added stuff to my cart too but then I closed the site lol I need to slow down on spending. I have a bunch of trips to save up for this year.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys have enabled me so much!

  	My Haul:

  	A England
  	She Walks in Beauty
  	Lancelot
  	Beauty Never Fails
  	Holy Grail (revamped)
  	Holy Grail (the original)

  	Zoya
  	Rica
  	Edyta
  	Cynthia

  	Phew!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You know, something really strange just happened.
> 
> I was putting stuff in my Illamasqua cart with zero intention of buying anything. Like one does when there's lots of real work to be done and mother NP beckons into her loving arms. Anyroads, it's nice and sunny outside so I looked out of the window for several minutes, admiring the gently swaying branches of trees and trying to figure out the meaning of life, universe and everything. Imagine my surprise when I turned my gaze back to the screen and it said:
> 
> ...














  	This is exactly what happens to me! Even the part about looking out the window and trying to decipher the meaning of life. Lol! Fantastic haul.


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

.....very nice haul, VampyCouture!


VampyCouture said:


> You guys have enabled me so much!
> 
> My Haul:
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> You guys have enabled me so much!
> 
> My Haul:
> 
> ...


	Great haul. It was very difficult to choose, wasn't it? I still want to order more.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 11, 2013)

Dior is really hurting my wallet lately.. ANOTHER collection


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

.....OMG!

  	The Quint looks stunning even though it does remind me a bit of the Swimming Pool Quint colorwise.

  	And the mint green and the icy white polish are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







honey on boost said:


> Dior is really hurting my wallet lately.. ANOTHER collection


----------



## MRV (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> yes, but you're behaving in small font. that's not a good sign.


  	Naah! Gimme free shipping, Illamasqua!

  	BTW have you tried their e/s? I'm tempted by the colours but mattes don't always like me, so I don't think I have even swatched them (went to their flag ship store last summer, and only got 2 NPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).


  	OPI Get Your Number report: I've been wearing GYN for almost 48h, and there's no chipping NOR tip wear! The stuff is sitting on my nails like *cement*!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> You guys have enabled me so much!
> 
> My Haul:
> 
> ...


  	VC, If you can't lick em, join em...and you joined big time!  Welcome aboard.  I love your polish choices...


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm trying to avoid this thread like the plague, simply because I can't afford to haul polish at the moment and you're all the worst enablers on Specktra. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Everytime I come in here I see more stuff I want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I want a light grey creme for spring, and some lavenders and purples. Maybe next month...  I haven't bought any of the Chanel spring polishes and I feel incomplete. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Oh, and I saw an Illamasqua one on Temptalia which I'm now lemming, and the Nars srping one. See?! I'm not looking at any more nail polish links, no good.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> *Naah! Gimme free shipping, Illamasqua!*
> 
> BTW have you tried their e/s? I'm tempted by the colours but mattes don't always like me, so I don't think I have even swatched them (went to their flag ship store last summer, and only got 2 NPs
> 
> ...


  	Werd!

  	I have some items in my basket, but 8.50 pounds shipping?!


  	Naynadine, hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn't buy the Chanel n/ps either. Colours more dupeable than in former releases, no? *shrugs* My Chanel haul was bad enough as it was, so I'm quite happy about it...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Dior is really hurting my wallet lately.. ANOTHER collection








 Oh dear. When do these come out?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Werd!
> 
> I have some items in my basket, but 8.50 pounds shipping?!
> 
> ...


  	Yup. But pretty and tempting nonetheless. I only bought the highlighter, but spent too much money this month already, so I'm glad that these aren't must-haves. I usually buy at least one polish from every Chanel collection, so not getting any feels weird. I think I will get Accessoire at some point, though.


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder the same...possibly already pics of the summer collection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Oh dear. *When do these come out?*


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> I wonder the same...possibly already pics of the summer collection?


	Yeah that's what I was thinking.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great haul. It was very difficult to choose, wasn't it? I still want to order more.
> 
> Very difficult! And me too  I had to stop myself from ordering more but I really can't wait!
> Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07*
> ...


  	What can I say? You all twisted (and cracked!) my arm!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

My Zoyas are scheduled to be delivered on the 15th. It was shipped Tuesday, so their shipping appears to take a week. I haven't received any shipping information from A England yet, but I'm expecting that one to take a while.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's an update regarding my damaged nail sticks. I contacted the seller and they were very willing to resolve the issue. They suggested a refund, but I asked for another pack of nail sticks instead. I also ordered 4 additional packs. I can't wait to get them. It took nearly a month for them to be delivered last time, so I'll just have to be patient. At least I got several packs to accommodate my growing stash.

  	My first pack of nail sticks. Separated by brand until I get a label maker. It starts with NARS at the top, goes into Lippmanns, then Chanel. I can't stop playing with it.


----------



## Corally (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's an update regarding my damaged nail sticks. I contacted the seller and they were very willing to resolve the issue. They suggested a refund, but I asked for another pack of nail sticks instead. I also ordered 4 additional packs. I can't wait to get them. It took nearly a month for them to be delivered last time, so I'll just have to be patient. At least I got several packs to accommodate my growing stash.  My first pack of nail sticks. Separated by brand until I get a label maker. It starts with NARS at the top, goes into Lippmanns, then Chanel. I can't stop playing with it.


 Love it! :flower:


----------



## MRV (Jan 11, 2013)

^ Wow, they look really nice. I like that you can separate and arrange them as you wish. I need to get these sticks, too!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Zoyas are scheduled to be delivered on the 15th. It was shipped Tuesday, so their shipping appears to take a week. I haven't received any shipping information from A England yet, but I'm expecting that one to take a while.


	Yeah.. Zoya regular shipping take a while especially when they have promos. A England should take about two weeks to arrive. She doesn't provide a shipping notification iirc.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Zoyas are scheduled to be delivered on the 15th. It was shipped Tuesday, so their shipping appears to take a week. I haven't received any shipping information from A England yet, but I'm expecting that one to take a while.


  	Yeah, like *honey on boost* said A-Englands take their time. Particularly when there's a sale. Which is good, because you'll have plenty of time to experiment with your Zoyas with zero distraction from other NPs.

  	On second though, not sure about the zero distraction part. There will_ always_ be other NPs


----------



## Corally (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Anneri said:
> 
> 
> > Werd!  I have some items in my basket, but 8.50 pounds shipping?!
> ...


 Hahaha you crack me up! :lol:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

Enjoy your new toy, Cartoonchic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   	I want them too! Thing is, I have my stash swatched on nail wheels and I'd hate to have a mix of wheels and sticks, I even had a (somewhat pathetic) stab at a nail wheel filing system


----------



## Corally (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Enjoy your new toy, Cartoonchic! ompom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. I'm not gonna even start doing nail wheels/sticks, I think I've got 700/800 polishes so hell no. Better spend the money on more nail polish. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, of course we do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I call that a full-on Ambien hual...SUI...shopping under the influence.  Only for you it was nature...that won't hold up in court.  If I were the judge I'd say, "GREAT HAUL---CASE DISMISSED"


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

Corally said:


> Wow. I'm not gonna even start doing nail wheels/sticks, I think I've got 700/800 polishes so hell no. Better spend the money on more nail polish.


  	But it's fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Get a 5- or 10-pack from one of the gazillion Hong Kong or Chinese sellers on eBay. They're dirt cheap. If you decide wheelie swatching's not your thing you can always pretend they're shuriken and do ninja moves in front of the mirror.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I call that a full-on Ambien hual...SUI...shopping under the influence.  Only for you it was nature...that won't hold up in court.  If I were the judge I'd say, "GREAT HAUL---CASE DISMISSED"


  	Thank you yer Honour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> aww thank you my dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know, I'm camera shy too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Dior is really hurting my wallet lately.. ANOTHER collection


  	Honey on Boost, you have to stop with these fabulous photos.  You're targeting my weakness for pastels...so hard for me to resist!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hey all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Nayadine!  You're wise.  They just suck you right in around here.  It's dangerous.  Runaway, save yourself!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's an update regarding my damaged nail sticks. I contacted the seller and they were very willing to resolve the issue. They suggested a refund, but I asked for another pack of nail sticks instead. I also ordered 4 additional packs. I can't wait to get them. It took nearly a month for them to be delivered last time, so I'll just have to be patient. At least I got several packs to accommodate my growing stash.
> 
> My first pack of nail sticks. Separated by brand until I get a label maker. It starts with NARS at the top, goes into Lippmanns, then Chanel. I can't stop playing with it.


  	Very admirable CC.  So, you paint the nail sticks by NP brand, and then when you're trying to decide which polish to wear you select from the sticks...is that right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

You & CC have such discipline.  That's a pretty cool system too!


BuickMackane said:


> Enjoy your new toy, Cartoonchic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I'm not gonna even start doing nail wheels/sticks, I think I've got 700/800 polishes so hell no. Better spend the money on more nail polish. :lol:
> ...


 Hahha lol :lmao:  Ok I might do it when I've got a somewhat smaller np stash. :heart2:  Btw, how many polishes do you have?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yeah.. Zoya regular shipping take a while especially when they have promos. A England should take about two weeks to arrive. She doesn't provide a shipping notification iirc.


  	CC you asked me about Zoya so I was obliged to check it out, and this is what happened:
Blu    (Pale Baby Blue)
 	Kelly (Rich Gray w/Purple & Blue Undertones)  	Neely (Spring Green)  	Piaf  (Forsythia Yellow Metallic)  	Purity (Bright Pure Stark White)  	Shelby (Cherry Blossom Pink)  	In addition, I had Deborah Lippmann's *No More Drama* in my cart over at Beauty.com so I tossed in a couple of bottles of Drying drops too.  That's it.  I'm jumping off this crazy NP hualing train!! 





....at least until Dior's TuTu comes out next month!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC you asked me about Zoya so I was obliged to check it out, and this is what happened:
> Blu    (Pale Baby Blue)
> Kelly (Rich Gray w/Purple & Blue Undertones)  			Neely (Spring Green)  			Piaf  (Forsythia Yellow Metallic)  			Purity (Bright Pure Stark White)  			Shelby (Cherry Blossom Pink)  			In addition, I had Deborah Lippmann's *No More Drama* in my cart over at Beauty.com so I tossed in a couple of bottles of Drying drops too.  That's it.  *I'm jumping off this crazy NP hualing train*!!
> 
> ...


  	I'm not holding my breath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lovely haul! Piaf is one of the shades that caught my attention in the spring collex. Looking forward to hearing what you think of it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Honey on Boost, you have to stop with these fabulous photos.  You're targeting my weakness for pastels...so hard for me to resist!  :shock:


 oooooh! I want that blue one! it will be my first Dior purchase!  when's it available?   and whoever mentioned Illamasqua had Poke on the sale page meaning they might discontinue it sent me running to sephora to purchase it! it's been on my list and now I have it   but that was my  VS payment lol ooops! o well I better hustle at work this weekend make me some tips!! lol I'm not really considered a tipped employee but I can accept them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, of course we do! ompom:   The bottle comparison of Orly LVL is super helpful. If I get it I'll make sure it's the purple one.   You know, something really strange just happened.  I was putting stuff in my Illamasqua cart with zero intention of buying anything. Like one does when there's lots of real work to be done and mother NP beckons into her loving arms. Anyroads, it's nice and sunny outside so I looked out of the window for several minutes, admiring the gently swaying branches of trees and trying to figure out the meaning of life, universe and everything. Imagine my surprise when I turned my gaze back to the screen and it said:   [h=1]Your order has been received[/h]​ [h=2]Thank you for your purchase![/h]​  The internet works in its mysterious ways. That, or I was possessed by a makeup crazy demon.  Here's the damage (in small font, so it hurts less):
> 
> Intense Lipgloss in Indulge
> Nail Varnish in Grab
> ...


 no problem  j had to take it to make sure I wasnt just trippin lol that's Is some haul that u got!! I got poke.  it's been on my list forever so I used my sephora VIB 10% off   yay!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, it works! Thank you! :bouquet:      I like your pics! I've added a few of those polishes to my list. Very pretty.      Great haul. It was very difficult to choose, wasn't it? I still want to order more.


  thank you  I still have to put up some more and label what they Are it goes really slow on my phone lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 11, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hey all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       hahahaha.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> but that was my VS payment lol ooops! o well I better hustle at work this weekend make me some tips!! lol I'm not really considered a tipped employee but I can accept them.


  	Did Sephora have Poke in discount too? It was just a guess on my part that it may be DCd because it's a perm colour and about of the other Sale NPs on the Illamasqua website were collection items. Perhaps they're going to bring in some new shades and they want to make some space. Illamasqua are pretty vicious when it comes to pruning their permanent colours. Their Primal blush was contouring perfection. Noone in their right mind would DC that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Poke's gorgeous! I wish I managed to snag Fern and Hectic before they went to NP heaven.

  	As for tips, surely it's bad manners _not_ to accept them? You have to accept them because you don't want to offend people!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Did Sephora have Poke in discount too? It was just a guess on my part that it may be DCd because it's a perm colour and about of the other Sale NPs on the Illamasqua website were collection items. Perhaps they're going to bring in some new shades and they want to make some space. Illamasqua are pretty vicious when it comes to pruning their permanent colours. Their Primal blush was contouring perfection. Noone in their right mind would DC that! :getyou:   Poke's gorgeous! I wish I managed to snag Fern and Hectic before they went to NP heaven.  As for tips, surely it's bad manners _not_ to accept them? You have to accept them because you don't want to offend people!


 no but i got a discount on it because I made VIB day after Christmas so that was one of my rewards, I got it for $13.50 it's normally listed at $14 +tax. I was going to use it for something else and order poke online with my free shipping reward but I saw the sephora by my work had it in stock so I had I get my hands in it ASAP lol. o yes I always accept tips lol. once when I worked at a grocery store we weren't allowed to accept tips we could get fired if we did. and there was secret shoppers so I had to turn a few down. a lady got mad once but that just made me suspect that it was a secret shopper.  kimibos it's smart for you to stay away lol buy illamasqua from sephora. the  shipping is pretty high if you order directly from the site


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 







im going to stayy away from the illamasqua site!!


  	I would have too, but then I got this stupid e-mail saying new lines added. The rest is history.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I would have too, but then I got this stupid e-mail saying new lines added. The rest is history.


  	      hahaha i just checked my mail and had that one but to the trash bin it went. but if i had the funds i would have done what you did. you know that hahaha


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hahaha i just checked my mail and had that one but to the trash bin it went. but if i had the funds i would have done what you did. you know that hahaha


  	I think I'm going to revise my spam filter settings. If I can't resist 'em I sure can avoid 'em! Yeah!


----------



## Corally (Jan 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > I would have too, but then I got this stupid e-mail saying new lines added. The rest is history.
> ...


 I also got that mail, I went to the website and clicked the x as fast as I could. Same for the A England sale. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't done a head count lately but the last time I did (a year ago, I think?) it was around 400.
> 
> While new additions keep coming in, I gave away quite a few bottles mostly because they were near or bloody well 100% dupes. I'm guessing I'm a dozen or two short of 500 now.
> 
> ...


  	Piaf looked so pretty.  I'm happy to report back...I'll be doing my nails quite often because there won't be enough $$$ to do much else.  I had to run to the market today.  No food in the house...plenty of nail polish & makeup...no food!





  	OMG!  Where does one even store 400-800 bottles of nail polish?


----------



## MACina (Jan 11, 2013)

AWESOME, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






BuickMackane said:


> Enjoy your new toy, Cartoonchic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG!  Where does one even store 400-800 bottles of nail polish?


  	I have 4 Helmers from Ikea. Plus an empty one, kinda like BU. When placed next to eachother they provide a most useful little surface. Kinda makes up for the fact I don't have much furniture in the living room


----------



## Anneri (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys, I woke up in the middle of the night and thought about the Illamasqua sale and what n/ps to get and shipping costs and my Zoya order (upcoming) and whether to get the mini set of the OPI Liquid Sands or just one big bottle and I've got the feeling that my sanity is slowly unravelling.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You guys, I woke up in the middle of the night and thought about the Illamasqua sale and what n/ps to get and shipping costs and my Zoya order (upcoming) and whether to get the mini set of the OPI Liquid Sands or just one big bottle and I've got the feeling that my sanity is slowly unravelling.


  	Keep calm and inhale the fumes.


----------



## MRV (Jan 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You guys, I woke up in the middle of the night and thought about the Illamasqua sale and what n/ps to get and shipping costs and my Zoya order (upcoming) and whether to get the mini set of the OPI Liquid Sands or just one big bottle and I've got the feeling that my sanity is slowly unravelling.








 I was just mixing my own glitter np in my dream!

  	Talking about dupes, I received my OPI Selena/Modern Family order yesterday an_d in the bottles_ Alex is 98% similar to Mac In the Limelight. Alex is that 2% darker and bluer.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Keep calm and inhale the fumes.


  	*Breathes deeply and presses 'buy' button*


----------



## MACina (Jan 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Breathes deeply and presses 'buy' button*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 12, 2013)

It looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here lol. I picked up the 3 Dior Chérie Bow today, the Dior and Guerlain spring collections are available for some products, they are lovely. If you need or love some pastel classy shades I recommand the 3 !


----------



## MACina (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry, I am not sure if this collection has been posted here already:

http://www.beautezine.com/opi-disneys-oz-the-great-and-powerful-inspired-collection-for-spring-2013/


  	Those 4 look sooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lights of Emerald City*: White confetti
*When Monkeys Fly!*: Gold confetti
*Which is Witch?*: Silver glitter with iridescent sparkle
*What Wizardry is This?*: LiquidSand    _-> especially this one_






  	I cannot wait to see swatches!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You guys, I woke up in the middle of the night and thought about the Illamasqua sale and what n/ps to get and shipping costs and my Zoya order (upcoming) and whether to get the mini set of the OPI Liquid Sands or just one big bottle and I've got the feeling that my sanity is slowly unravelling.  :silly:


 lol we understand! u got the mini opi liquid sand set so I could try it out first. I love them and will purchase a full bottle eventually. the shipping is expensive from illamasqua I won't order from there again I will wait till the stuff arrives at sephora.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sorry, I am not sure if this collection has been posted here already:  http://www.beautezine.com/opi-disneys-oz-the-great-and-powerful-inspired-collection-for-spring-2013/   Those 4 look sooooo pretty  *Lights of Emerald City*: White confetti *When Monkeys Fly!*: Gold confetti *Which is Witch?*: Silver glitter with iridescent sparkle *What Wizardry is This?*: LiquidSand    _-> especially this one_ :eyelove:    I cannot wait to see swatches!


 so far I want Which is witch and What wizardry is this? I hope they make a mini set too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> If NP manufacturers had any sense they'd make edible nail polish. Preferably with essential vitamins and minerals. Shame on them for not recognising this gaping hole in the market.  Next: NP bottles stackable into the shape of a bungalow.     I have 4 Helmers from Ikea. Plus an empty one, kinda like BU. When placed next to eachother they provide a most useful little surface. Kinda makes up for the fact I don't have much furniture in the living room :lol:


 Sweetie, that's not a large stash....THAT's A STORE!   :shock:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

I realized yesterday I have bought 24 bottles if np since jan 1st. I think I need to make it 25! lol I have $3 off anything at ulta. I kno where I'm going after work! lmao!  maybe I will get my full sized opi sand polish.....  I am hoping to find Alex by the books from the modern family collection!! I can't find it anywhere. the places that have the collection only have part of it. I have In the limelight but I still want this one too. lol it's my new fav color


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It looksompom: here lol. I picked up the 3 Dior Chérie Bow today, the Dior and Guerlain spring collections are available for some products, they are lovely. If you need or love some pastel classy shades I recommand the 3 !


 Does that mean you purchased Tutu?  I have the other two in this collection.  Tutu is the only one that I need before embarking on my NO, NO, NO BUY!  :eyelove:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Does that mean you purchased Tutu?  I have the other two in this collection.  Tutu is the only one that I need before embarking on my NO, NO, NO BUY!  :eyelove:


 until..... when lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> Wow. I'm not gonna even start doing nail wheels/sticks, *I think I've got 700/800 polishes* so hell no. Better spend the money on more nail polish.


  	Good googly moogly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Swatching nail wheel/sticks would still be a fun task to do. You could just do a little at a time. I did about 25 in one day. I'm sure that would probably make it a lot easier to pick what polish you'd want to wear and to see your entire collection quickly.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am hoping to find Alex by the books from the modern family collection!! I can't find it anywhere. the places that have the collection only have part of it. I have In the limelight but I still want this one too. lol it's my new fav color


	Then that must mean I've been really good. I've only bought 13 polishes since Jan 1st: 2 Chanels, 5 Zoyas and 6 A-Englands.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very admirable CC.  So, you paint the nail sticks by NP brand, and then when you're trying to decide which polish to wear you select from the sticks...is that right?


	That's correct. It's just a lot easier for me to see all of the colors together and to compare them. I'm going to rearrange the sticks by color once I get a label maker. I have them by brand for now because it's the only way I can tell which color is which.


----------



## Corally (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. I'm not gonna even start doing nail wheels/sticks, *I think I've got 700/800 polishes* so hell no. Better spend the money on more nail polish. :lol:
> ...


  I definitely would. It'll take while though because the polishes I want to use up/sell/give away/toss out is about 50% of my stash.   I just don't want 10 polishes of the same color anymore, a lot of my polishes are unopened because of that and I want to use every one of them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :lol:       Then that must mean I've been really good. I've only bought 13 polishes since Jan 1st: 2 Chanels, 5 Zoyas and 6 A-Englands.


 nice try my dear lol but I haven't bought any makeup either just np ... think I'm stocked up for life! yet, I still want more!  but like Corally said, I'm trying to not have 10 bottles of the same shade. it's not working tho cuz I keep buying the same color in every brand lol. when I get my orders I will have close to 60 polishes I need to try.  I really need to stop.  I'm getting a Betty np and a Veronica one tho I don't care how dupeable they are!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol we understand! u got the mini opi liquid sand set so I could try it out first. I love them and will purchase a full bottle eventually. the shipping is expensive from illamasqua I won't order from there again I will wait till the stuff arrives at sephora.


  I did get the Mini Set indeed!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Does that mean you purchased Tutu? I have the other two in this collection. Tutu is the only one that I need before embarking on my NO, NO, NO BUY!


  	Yes I purchased the 3, this year I'll skip on the Chanel polishes. The Dior ones are very pretty I think, easily wearable. Compared to Gris Montaigne, Trianon is softer and lighter which is a good thing. Tutu is lovely, I guess you have Tutu in the US ? I heard yes, and then no , so ? I recommand this trio, it's the first time I have purchased 3 Dior polishes at the same time ( I only have 6 Dior nail polishes these new ones included ). Before you embark on your no buy LOL maybe you could fall for Tutu


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Then that must mean I've been really good. I've only bought 13 polishes since Jan 1st: 2 Chanels, 5 Zoyas and 6 A-Englands.


  	Are you sure about that CC.  It seems like you got way more than that


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I purchased the 3, this year I'll skip on the Chanel polishes. The Dior ones are very pretty I think, easily wearable. Compared to Gris Montaigne, Trianon is softer and lighter which is a good thing. Tutu is lovely, I guess you have Tutu in the US ? I heard yes, and then no , so ? I recommand this trio, it's the first time I have purchased 3 Dior polishes at the same time ( I only have 6 Dior nail polishes these new ones included ). Before you embark on your no buy LOL maybe you could fall for Tutu


  	The thread's Dior Master & Enabler (clears throat, whispers *Honey On Boos*t) says we can expect it here in the US next month.  I'm sure she'll issue an alert around that time to ensure that we're all well enabled.
  	Gotta love her.  I do!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's correct. It's just a lot easier for me to see all of the colors together and to compare them. I'm going to rearrange the sticks by color once I get a label maker. I have them by brand for now because it's the only way I can tell which color is which.


  	Woot!!! on the label maker--couldn't live w/o mine.  Have you discovered many dupes while painting your sticks?  Even though my polishes are openly displayed on wall racks, I still get flustered trying to select a color.  That always happened at the nail salon too.  I guess there's no way to overcome that.  I default to my lipstick or clothing color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> I just don't want 10 polishes of the same color anymore, a lot of my polishes are unopened because of that and I want to use every one of them.


  	Corally, I feel the same way.  I had no idea how many dupes I had when my NPs were stored in boxes.  Putting them on wall racks was a super rude awakening


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Then that must mean I've been really good. I've only bought 13 polishes since Jan 1st: 2 Chanels, 5 Zoyas and 6 A-Englands.


  	I like the way you qualify it with *ONLY*





  Oh dear!  I just might need that intervention sooner than I thought.  This discussion made me take a close look at my NP purchases since Jan 1:
  	 (10)A England, (5) Estee Lauder, (1) Deborah Lippmann (2) OPI (6) Zoya .  Ouch  That's 2 doz.  Factor in the 2 Dior and 3 DLs at the end of the year spells ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!
_MAYBE _


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Question ladies!! do you change your toenail polish everytime u change colors? I do I have to match, but I was just wondering how many of you do the same?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Question ladies!! do you change your toenail polish everytime u change colors? I do I have to match, but I was just wondering how many of you do the same?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

jeez what's going on here lol I did not hit send that many times!


----------



## Corally (Jan 12, 2013)

I actually never paint my toenails.


----------



## Corally (Jan 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely would. It'll take while though because the polishes I want to use up/sell/give away/toss out is about 50% of my stash.     I just don't want 10 polishes of the same color anymore, a lot of my polishes are unopened because of that and I want to use every one of them.
> ...


 The thing is.. I did know but I just kept buying. :meh:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> do you change your toenail polish everytime u change colors? I do I have to match, but I was just wondering how many of you do the same?


  	I very often use a wearable nail polish for example M.A.C Carine Roitfeld Underfire Red, Essie Skirting the Issue or Nars New York Dolls ( currently wearing this one ). and I wear polish on the hands during spring/summer time, hardly ever in winter ( just a simple manicure handcream + Dior crème abricot for the cuticules and I use a gentle peeling too, rarely a nail polish. When spring arrrives 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I change very often just for fun or pleasure )


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> do you change your toenail polish everytime u change colors? I do I have to match, but I was just wondering how many of you do the same?


  	Toenails get painted just once a week. No matching required. I often use them as guinea pigs for layering or skittle experiments. It's been a heck of a long time since I wore sandals or peep-toe shoes so I can rest assured that the general public isn't disturbed by the ghastly results.


----------



## MRV (Jan 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> I actually never paint my toenails.


  	Me neither. But, I was thinking of getting that Dior translucent pink thingy if I can get it from tax free (I only like a French pedi), and yesterday I thought about that upcoming sand coloured Zoya texture polish for toes. Maybe with sandals, but if I have to wear socks or proper shoes with a sand polish - I dunno?


----------



## MRV (Jan 12, 2013)

NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://polishjinx.blogspot.fi/2013/01/butter-london-starkers-collection.html

  	http://polishjinx.blogspot.fi/2013/01/butter-london-spring-2013-cuppa-fiver.html


  	PLUS DL Spring/Summer including *MERMAID COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!**

  	http://polishjinx.blogspot.fi/2013/01/deborah-lippmann-springsummer-2013-nail.html

  	*Can't see the swatches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keeps telling me I'm under 13!?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	thats weird the link worked and OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	o wait...no it didnt work for me either to look at the swatches. weird
  	i want 2 of  the Staccato. The colours are I'm Not Edible (pink),and Rockin 'Robbin (pastel green).
  	and the purple and pink mermaid ones!! i am going to hold off on anymore np(hah!) until these come out. they are unique enough to justify buying! lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> PLUS DL Spring/Summer including *MERMAID COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!**
> 
> http://polishjinx.blogspot.fi/2013/01/deborah-lippmann-springsummer-2013-nail.html
> 
> ...


  	The Staccatos and Mermaid's Dream spinoffs will be the death of me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	BeautyBay will probably flog them for about EUR22 each. Multiply that by 7, and I'm screwed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	re: swatches - can't see them either. I need to log in, apparently. I don't have a LJ account and I'm not about to start one.


----------



## Corally (Jan 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> MRV said:
> 
> 
> > PLUS DL Spring/Summer including *MERMAID COLLECTION!!!!!!!!!!**  http://polishjinx.blogspot.fi/2013/01/deborah-lippmann-springsummer-2013-nail.html  *Can't see the swatches  keeps telling me I'm under 13!?
> ...


  OMG SO PRETTY.  I will not buy them. I will not buy them. I will not buy them. I will not buy them. I will not buy them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	I'm getting all of the Mermaid Collection colors for sure! I was thinking to myself it would be awesome to have Mermaid's Dream in different colors. I'm really excited for this collection. I can't see the swatches either, but I'm already sold. I'm curious to see how the Staccato Collection looks on the nail. I'll probably want all of them too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The Staccatos and Mermaid's Dream spinoffs will be the death of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have an account since it was required at my college. but it says i dont have access =( boo! i just wanna know when they  are coming out lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> do you change your toenail polish everytime u change colors? I do I have to match, but I was just wondering how many of you do the same?


	I haven't been painting my toes. Laziness on my part and it's winter. But I do like my feet and hands to match or coordinate. Now that I polish my nails a lot faster and have been changing polishes so frequently (for me), I'm not sure what I'm going to do when I start painting my toes again.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I have an account since it was required at my college. but it says i dont have access =( boo! i just wanna know when they  are coming out lol


  	Based on research for my inventory list, I think they could be released in Feb.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I haven't been painting my toes. Laziness on my part and it's winter. But I do like my feet and hands to match or coordinate. Now that I polish my nails a lot faster and have been changing polishes so frequently (for me), I'm not sure what I'm going to do when I start painting my toes again.


	lol i went looking for # 25 but i couldnt find anything i NEEDED.
  	i did get an NYX lip liner lol its Plush Red.
  	I like what u said if ur drawn to it dont fight it lol. but for reals i need to hold off a minute, get my archies stuff and then i can get some of the spring colors from BL, DL and EL lol =) and and and haha.
  	i am getting kinda tired of changing my toes so often right now but i dont know what else to do lol. paint them a natural color?
  	im pretty quick at it but i just feel lazy sometimes and feel like i would change my colors even more if i just did my fingers.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol i went looking for # 25 but i couldnt find anything i NEEDED. 		 			i did get an NYX lip liner lol its Plush Red.
> I like what u said if ur drawn to it dont fight it lol. but for reals i need to hold off a minute, get my archies stuff and then i can get some of the spring colors from BL, DL and EL lol =) and and and haha.
> i am getting kinda tired of changing my toes so often right now but i dont know what else to do lol. paint them a natural color?
> im pretty quick at it but i just feel lazy sometimes and feel like i would change my colors even more if i just did my fingers.


	Maybe just go with a neutral or nude color on your toes. That way your toes would look nice and it will match whatever you do with your fingers. Hmm, I think I'm going to do the same thing. I'm tired of my feet being naked while my hands are all dressed up. My pedicures generally last for about 2 weeks, sometimes 3 weeks, so I'm not sure I want to polish them as frequently as my hands.

  	Lol! Your gift to him will be nicely manicured hands and feet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	P.S. Yay for Plush Red!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Maybe just go with a neutral or nude color on your toes. That way your toes would look nice and it will match whatever you do with your fingers. Hmm, I think I'm going to do the same thing. I'm tired of my feet being naked while my hands are all dressed up. My pedicures generally last for about 2 weeks, sometimes 3 weeks, so I'm not sure I want to polish them as frequently as my hands.
> Lol! Your gift to him will be nicely manicured hands and feet.
> 
> 
> ...


	=D
	i cant wait to try it...
  	i think ill use one of my pale pinks since i dont really have any nude (yet!!)
  	and that works for me lol him too since he loves my feet! =)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	She added the swatches to the post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll get the Staccato polishes too even if they make me think there's pepper in my polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> do you change your toenail polish everytime u change colors? I do I have to match, but I was just wondering how many of you do the same?


  	I don't, especially in the winter.  In the summer when my toes are exposed I'm more likely to match my fingernails and toenails. In the winter I change the color every few weeks w/a full pedicure.
  	How about you Naughtyp?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 12, 2013)

<--- OK, could someone please tell me what this thing is supposed to be? I keep thinking the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man from Ghostbusters.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey i forgot to count the np i got yesterday. Illamasqua's Poke. SO i did reach 25 lol.
  	ENOUGH!
  	until all the spring colors are in stores. then its all over!


CartoonChic said:


> She added the swatches to the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	lol i guess i can just do that right? lol im going to get the green one only i think and only the purple mermaid one....


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love that the BL's look great in one coat. I may have to go take a look at them in person. And the Mermaid collection is sooo prettyyyy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Speaking of Dior's I got my Gris Trianon yesterday and It's soooo pretty! I love how soft it is next to Gris Montaigne
> I don't. I used to think that you "had" to have the same color on both but now a days I reallyt don't care. I usually get a pedi every 2-3 weeks and I change my hands every 2-3 day lol
> Love that the BL's look great in one coat. I may have to go take a look at them in person. And the Mermaid collection is sooo prettyyyy!


  	I really like Gris Trianon.  It's described as gray but it's more of a sand/putty color...Looking forward to wearing it.  Oddly, I ordered BL's Fiver & Fruit Machine from Nordie's on December 30, but they're not scheduled to ship until 1/18.  I almost forgot about them until I looked at the NP link & recognized the names.  Got excited all over again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> <--- OK, could someone please tell me what this thing is supposed to be? I keep thinking the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man from Ghostbusters.


  	I call it the happy cloud...why, that's not what you see when you look at it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> I will not buy them. I will not buy them. I will not buy them. I will not buy them. I will not buy them.


 OMG SO PRETTY.




  	Ditto.  Ditto.  Ditto.  Ditto.  Ditto.  Ditto


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ah well, at least it won't haunt you any more. What did you get?
> 
> 
> Toenails get painted just once a week. No matching required. I often use them as guinea pigs for layering or skittle experiments. It's been a heck of a long time since I wore sandals or peep-toe shoes so I can rest assured that the general public isn't disturbed by the ghastly results.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The Staccatos and Mermaid's Dream spinoffs will be the death of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I can't see them either and I hate having to open an account...yet another PW to keep track of.  No thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

My Zoya's shipped on Saturday.  The shipment includes everything that I ordered, which was a pleasant surprise!  When I placed the order they indicated a possible delay w/two of the polishes because of their popularity.  One was Piaf. :eyelove:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>


	Lol, are still up or you woke up early? I'm having trouble sleeping myself, so I'm still up.

  	It's great that your entire order shipped. I looked up swatches of Piaf. It's such a pretty yellow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I call it the happy cloud...why, that's not what you see when you look at it?


  	I see this.





  	Then I worry he'll turn into this.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 13, 2013)

This is what happens when I have trouble sleeping. I was pondering the secrets of the universe like Buick. Next thing I know, I'm starring at an order confirmation screen. I saw Neiman's added another old Chanel color to their inventory, Imperial. I was only going to get that one. Honest I was. But four more colors ended up in my cart along with it.

  	469 Imperial
  	495 Mica Rose
  	487 Rouge Fatale
	489 Rose Insolent
	491 Rose Confidentiel

  	The last three colors were originally released together as part of the same collection, so they didn't want to be separated from each other. What was I to do? I had no choice but to get them all. I was doing my civic duty as a good nail polish addict Samaritan.

  	Ah, well. I wanted to join Team 25 anyway like Naughty and Medgal. I'm up to 18 polishes after this purchase. 7 more to go. A-England is still calling me...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I won't be able to look at that emoticon in the same way ever again


----------



## Anneri (Jan 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh dear! Maybe a CP?! Otherwise, no. Too expensive.

  	Hm, let's see how many polishes I already bought in 2013 - seven a-englands, three Essences, and four OPIs! Not too bad! *g*


----------



## Corally (Jan 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> MRV said:
> 
> 
> > NEW BL Collection later this spring
> ...


  Only 14? :thud:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> Only 14?


  	What's your headcount? 

  	Btw, when did you start collecting NP? 700-800 is bloody impressive (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'm curious how long it took you to get there.


----------



## Corally (Jan 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Only 14? :thud:
> ...


 Nvm, I read 2012. :lol:  Hm.. I think I started collecting when I was 16? I don't really remember.. haha. I'm almost 21 now btw.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is what happens when I have trouble sleeping. I was pondering the secrets of the universe like Buick. Next thing I know, I'm starring at an order confirmation screen. I saw Neiman's added another old Chanel color to their inventory, Imperial. I was only going to get that one. Honest I was. But four more colors ended up in my cart along with it.  469 Imperial 495 Mica Rose 487 Rouge Fatale  489 Rose Insolent  491 Rose Confidentiel  The last three colors were originally released together as part of the same collection, so they didn't want to be separated from each other. What was I to do? I had no choice but to get them all. I was doing my civic duty as a good nail polish addict Samaritan.  Ah, well. I wanted to join Team 25 anyway like Naughty and Medgal. I'm up to 18 polishes after this purchase. 7 more to go. A-England is still calling me...


 u really made me LOL with that lol.  as for the triplets of course they had to stay together! haha I love finding old discontinued colors I lusted after its the best feeling to finally get them!  take advantage of the A England sale while its there   I can't wait to see what new np comes out this year!  of course I had to go look up ur new Chanel's I love Mica rose!! such a pretty pink


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hm.. I think I started collecting when I was 16? I don't really remember.. haha. I'm almost 21 now btw.


  	Nothing like an early start! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I thought fingernails were for snacking when I was 16.


----------



## MACina (Jan 13, 2013)

me too.....it feels like  -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















Naughtyp said:


> of course I had to go look up ur new Chanel's I love Mica rose!! such a pretty pink


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Nothing like an early start! :cheer:   I thought fingernails were for snacking when I was 16.


 Lol, I was getting my nails done back when I was 16 lol because I'm a nail biter. when I had my nails done i would still pick my cuticles till they bled! now I don't bite them unless I get extremely nervous or anxious. I still pick my cuticles sometimes they are currently scabbed over ;(   I want my nails to look like honey on boost. long enough but still short and square. I can't get mine to square. anyone have any tips?   most of my np I bought in the last  2 years.... I bought so much I stopped getting my nails done!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh dear! Maybe a CP?! Otherwise, no. Too expensive.
> 
> Hm, let's see how many polishes I already bought in 2013 - seven a-englands, three Essences, and four OPIs! Not too bad! *g*








The Deborah Lippmann collection is awsome ! Oh no again a polish haul for spring !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The Deborah Lippmann collection is awsome ! Oh no again a polish haul for spring !


  	I checked out the link yesterday and I'm just not enamored ....yet.  Perhaps I need to see swatches and then the excitement will set in.  I do prefer cream polishes over shimmer and glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sorry, I am not sure if this collection has been posted here already:
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-disneys-oz-the-great-and-powerful-inspired-collection-for-spring-2013/
> 
> ...


  	Love *What Wizardry is This* too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Probably the only one that I'll nab!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Good googly moogly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The word *Quickly* and *700-800 nail polishes* shouldn't even be considered in the same sentence!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i cant wait to try it... 		 			i think ill use one of my pale pinks since i dont really have any nude (yet!!)
> and that works for me lol him too since he loves my feet! =)


  	Oh...well NOW!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's correct. It's just a lot easier for me to see all of the colors together and to compare them. I'm going to rearrange the sticks by color once I get a label maker. I have them by brand for now because it's the only way I can tell which color is which.


  	GREAT SYSTEM!  This just makes good sense!  For certain my husband will have me committed if I put up another wall rack, but I'm thinking about it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Maybe just go with a neutral or nude color on your toes. That way your toes would look nice and it will match whatever you do with your fingers. Hmm, I think I'm going to do the same thing. I'm tired of my feet being naked while my hands are all dressed up. My pedicures generally last for about 2 weeks, sometimes 3 weeks, so I'm not sure I want to polish them as frequently as my hands.
> Lol! Your gift to him will be nicely manicured hands and feet.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Stop using your feet as tools and your pedicures will last longer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm getting a Betty np and a Veronica one tho I don't care how dupeable they are!


  	I suspect I'll be needing those too.  This could get ugly!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I see this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've never seen Ghostbusters!  That thing looks angry...like its having problems with intestinal irregularity.  My husband says it looks like the Michelin Man.  What's with the sailor outfit?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, are still up or you woke up early? I'm having trouble sleeping myself, so I'm still up.
> It's great that your entire order shipped. I looked up swatches of Piaf. It's such a pretty yellow.


  	I'm a chronic insomniac. So bad for my health, I don't like sleeping pills. I watch You Tube videos and read makeup blogs...just what I need to feed my obsessions!  I'm really quite happy during the wee hours.





  	Did you see Piaf on T?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> 491 Rose Confidentiel
> The last three colors were originally released together as part of the same collection, so they didn't want to be separated from each other. What was I to do? I had no choice but to get them all. I was doing my civic duty as a good nail polish addict Samaritan.
> 
> Ah, well. I wanted to join Team 25 anyway like Naughty and Medgal. I'm up to 18 polishes after this purchase. 7 more to go. A-England is still calling me...


  	I read your note to my husband and explained that you articulated exactly what I'm feeling and demonstrated so clearly how things can escalate quite quickly.  He said he can get me meds for that!  I believe beautiful things happen during these late-night ponderings!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> I can safely take off the egg yolk mermaid off my list. Happy days!
> 
> ...


  	This is my very first experience with Zoya, so I'll get an idea of their shipping practices.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 13, 2013)

Sparitual Conglomerate. Pre-cleanup. Obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	All the housework I did over the weekend took its toll on my cuticles big time. I'm going to apply an extra generous later of Lemony Flutter tonight.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh...well NOW!:haha:


 lol I kno I need to get some nude np! I wanted the mariah Carey one but ulta was sold out. I want the mini Naked ones from urban decay too! but  Archies  lol. I need to keep reminding myself!  I only recently started gettin into cream polishes. I'm a glitter girl lol I like frost and shimmers too.  see what what happens when I decide to broaden my horizons?lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Sparitual Conglomerate. Pre-cleanup. Obviously :lol:
> 
> All the housework I did over the weekend took its toll on my cuticles big time. I'm going to apply an extra generous later of Lemony Flutter tonight.


  this is another brand I need to try  uh oh!! lol is this te brand that made that bright pink that was part of a California collection? u posted a link to me somewhere in the thread ... I really liked that one


----------



## kimibos (Jan 13, 2013)

so i finally placed my order at A england i got the O set with (saint george, excalibur, tristam) princess tears, and Dragon.
  	i cant wait to get these polishes. i have a feeling im going to be getting more, i love free shipping   im still thinking about the zoya order that i didnt place


----------



## kimibos (Jan 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Sparitual Conglomerate. Pre-cleanup. Obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       i still have to try this brand too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i love that its available at beauty.com.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

That's a vey pretty color you have there!!!  I had on Chanel's Malice and it started chipping after one day because I was a busy bee, using my hands a lot, doing things that tend to make your polish chip.  So annoying because I love this color.  Time for a polish change!  






BuickMackane said:


> Sparitual Conglomerate. Pre-cleanup. Obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> so i finally placed my order at A england i got the O set with (saint george, excalibur, tristam) princess tears, and Dragon.
> i cant wait to get these polishes. i have a feeling im going to be getting more, i love free shipping   im still thinking about the zoya order that i didnt place


  	YAY kimibos!  Love your selections.  I think we all must have gotten Dragon!
  	Time for you to take the ZOYA plunge.  They made me do it, so you have to do it too.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> NEW BL Collection later this spring & some spring pastel swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	l like the BL nudes, so im may get 2 and i hope nordstrom has a buy 2 get 1 free during the release of the deborah ones.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Sparitual Conglomerate. Pre-cleanup. Obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So pretty! I love Sparitual. Do you have Sacred Ground?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> so i finally placed my order at A england i got the O set with (saint george, excalibur, tristam) princess tears, and Dragon.
> i cant wait to get these polishes. i have a feeling im going to be getting more, i love free shipping   im still thinking about the zoya order that i didnt place


  	Those are the best ones =) im going to try to wait until the zoyas come in at Ulta or Whole Foods lol. So far Ulta hasnt got shit new in lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY kimibos!  Love your selections.  I think we all must have gotten Dragon!
> Time for you to take the ZOYA plunge.  They made me do it, so you have to do it too.


  	Dragon is so pretty i cant wait to wear it for St Patty's day =) ill be wearing green np all month in march  lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> So pretty! I love Sparitual. Do you have Sacred Ground?


  	I do! I have just 4 Sparituals - Kaleidoscope, Deep, Sacred Ground and Conglomerate.

  	I searched high and low for Electrum but I couldn't find it. I think the new version of AE Holy Grail, which I'm hoping to receive this week, is along the same lines so I can safely pronounce the lemming dead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2013)

Check this out ladies:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/01/13/golden-globes-2013-zooey-deschanel-nails/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmaing6%7Cdl4%7Csec3_lnk3%26pLid%3D256581


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Check this out ladies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Her nails are a bit on the icky side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nail art is fairy nuff but it needs nails and cuticles in tip top shape imho. Drawing attention to mangled cuticles is no bueno.


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

So I went to the drugstore today to buy 2 polishes from Catrice because Catrice is discontinuing all polishes and it's 50% off. Somehow I ended up with 19 polishes.. And apparently I already have one of them, like this never happened before.. lol.  Oh well. here's my haul.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Yikes! They're discontinuing their entire NP range? I thought it was just a couple of colours.

  	Impressive haul!


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > So I went to the drugstore today to buy 2 polishes from Catrice because Catrice is discontinuing all polishes and it's 50% off. Somehow I ended up with 19 polishes.. And apparently I already have one of them, like this never happened before.. lol.   Oh well. here's my haul.
> ...


 Thanks! :heart2: And yep, all the polishes. :nods: It's so weird though because last year when Catrice came with new colours I was like: Naah those are not that pretty, I can resist them. And so I have, untill now.. because they are SO PRETTY.  Btw 7 polishes are from the NEONaturals collection (the last 7 on the picture), those were even cheaper.. only €1. :cheer:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, I know the feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Where did you get them? Kruidvat or Trekpleister? I didn't see any price reduced sticker or whatever when I went to Kruidvat on Saturday.


----------



## MACina (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow.....what a nice haul, Corally!

  	50% off is awesome and I think I would have hauled a lot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


>


----------



## Anneri (Jan 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Here in Germany they won't discontinued, so if anybody is still looking for a particular colour, it's still possible to get it.

  	Corally, what is the one second from left in the first row and the fourth from the right (first row too)?


----------



## MACina (Jan 14, 2013)

That one looks stunning and I would love to know the name of it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Here in Germany they won't discontinued, so if anybody is still looking for a particular colour, it's still possible to get it.
> Corally, what is the one second from left in the first row and* the fourth from the right (first row too)?*


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, I know the feeling :lol:   Where did you get them? Kruidvat or Trekpleister? I didn't see any price reduced sticker or whatever when I went to Kruidvat on Saturday.


 Kruidvat! I didn't even know Trekpleister still existed lol, haven't seen one in years. It said 50% off on all the yellow marked items (on the display, not on the items).


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Here in Germany they won't discontinued, so if anybody is still looking for a particular colour, it's still possible to get it.
> Corally, what is the one second from left in the first row and the fourth from the right (first row too)?


  	None of my business but I think they are Steel My Heart and No More Snow Petrol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	edit - well, not _too _bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I keep getting SMH and SMS confused. Both are nice but I think I like SMS better because the lighter base colour makes the texture show much better.


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! :heart2:  And yep, all the polishes. :nods:  It's so weird though because last year when Catrice came with new colours I was like: Naah those are not that pretty, I can resist them. And so I have, untill now.. because they are SO PRETTY.   Btw 7 polishes are from the NEONaturals collection (the last 7 on the picture), those were even cheaper.. only €1. :cheer:
> ...





MACina said:


> That one looks stunning and I would love to know the name of it too :eyelove:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How weird! I thought they would be discontinued everywhere..  Second from left is 905 Steel My Soul. Fourth from the right is 880 No Snow Petrol.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Kruidvat! I didn't even know Trekpleister still existed lol, haven't seen one in years. It said 50% off on all the yellow marked items (on the display, not on the items).


  	I didn't know Trekpleister existed before I moved to Delft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	There was a 50% off thing on some colours (such as Heavy Metallilac) on display in the other Kruidvat (the one that's not opposite my flat. grrr!) last week. I'm going to drop by tomorrow morning to see if they've extended the sale to the rest of the range. Hope I won't have to walk to the other one in this freezing weather lol.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you both! I've to look through my stash because it *could* be that I already own SMS, but NSP is going to be mine for sure!


----------



## MACina (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you....I think that I have to check my dm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> Second from left is 905 Steel My Soul. *Fourth from the right is 880 No Snow Petrol.*


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Kruidvat! I didn't even know Trekpleister still existed lol, haven't seen one in years. It said 50% off on all the yellow marked items (on the display, not on the items).
> ...


 Haha. Yeah it's so cold. :wtf2:  I really hope all the polishes are on sale now at your Kruidvat.


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you....I think that I have to check my dm
> 
> 
> Corally said:
> ...





Anneri said:


> Thank you both! I've to look through my stash because it *could* be that I already own SMS, but NSP is going to be mine for sure!


  No problem!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you....I think that I have to check my dm


  	NSP has the most beautiful base colour but I find that the shimmer disappears once on the nail. On me it looks very close to Birds Flyin High from the Coolibri collection.

  	It's definitely worth getting, but be prepared for the disappearing shimmer


----------



## MACina (Jan 14, 2013)

That sounds a bit disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you for the heads-up, Buick!


BuickMackane said:


> NSP has the most beautiful base colour *but I find that the shimmer disappears once on the nail.* On me it looks very close to Birds Flyin High from the Coolibri collection.
> 
> It's definitely worth getting, *but be prepared for the disappearing shimmer*


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Anneri said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both! I've to look through my stash because it *could* be that I already own SMS, but NSP is going to be mine for sure!
> ...


 Luckily I don't have that one. I only have the orange, yellow and green one from that collection. :shades:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> That sounds a bit disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Don't be disappointed! The base colour really is very beautiful.


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> MACina said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds a bit disappointing    Thank you for the heads-up, Buick!
> ...


  It really is! :eyelove:


----------



## MACina (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok,ok....I will pay a visit to dm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> It really is!


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ok,ok....I will pay a visit to dm :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good girl! :haha:


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 14, 2013)

Corally said:


>


	Great haul!! I love Catrice cosmetics. The 3rd and 4th on top and the 4th on the bottom are my faves.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 14, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	     Awesome HAUL!!! i like the first 2. please post manis with this colors!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well, just gorgeous ! Catrice is cruelty-free I think ? We do have a website in France but there are few nail polishes available. Your haul is


----------



## Corally (Jan 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! :heart2:  And yep, all the polishes. :nods:  It's so weird though because last year when Catrice came with new colours I was like: Naah those are not that pretty, I can resist them. And so I have, untill now.. because they are SO PRETTY.   Btw 7 polishes are from the NEONaturals collection (the last 7 on the picture), those were even cheaper.. only €1. :cheer:
> ...


 I'm not entirely sure but I think so. :nods:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2013)

They look so pretty.  Great haul.  By the way, buying the same NP twice just means you really, really like it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Corally said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2013)

My Estee Lauder NP, *Insatiable*, and Debora Lippmann *No More Drama* arrived today.  Two down, many more to go.


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome haul, Corally!

  	Unfortunately we don't have Catrice here, or Essence, or much else for that matter. We only have a limited amount of drug store brands (less than 10?), and then there's the HE brands  (Dior, Chanel, EL, YSL, Shiseido etc, but you can only dream about Nars, Shu, Bobbi, D&G, TF, and even Armani which is in one place only). From NP brands we only have Orly, OPI, Mavala, Trind, and now Essie (that came last year only (!) and is now everywhere, but who's going to pay 14.90 euros for a bottle?? Nope, not me.) One shop used to sell some CGs, but I don't see them any more, and Sally Hansen is also sold in one store but that's about it. It's just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

Nowt interesting in the Catrice stand when I dropped by Kruidvat this morning. Weird. You'd think the promo would be in all stores. I couldn't walk to the other one because of the snow. Not that there's anything I need. But I'll probably find something to buy when/if the promo begins here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	MRV - Essie is super expensive here too. As is OPI. I have no idea if any shops (except online ones, obv) stock Orly or ChG. And quite frankly I don't give a damn. I have my own, much cheaper sources 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	If there are any Essence or Catrice numbers you'd like gimme a shout


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Nowt interesting in the Catrice stand when I dropped by Kruidvat this morning. Weird. You'd think the promo would be in all stores. I couldn't walk to the other one because of the snow. Not that there's anything I need. But I'll probably find something to buy when/if the promo begins here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha! Me too! (Although they are getting more expensive, with DL and all). Thank you for the offer! I think I have to restrain myself from venturing into new brands atm because I have just fixed my eye to indieeeesss!

  	BTW OPI is even more expensive here than Essie. And can you belive that the Orly glitters are 19.90!?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Haha! Me too! (Although they are getting more expensive, with DL and all). Thank you for the offer! I think I have to restrain myself from venturing into new brands atm because I have just fixed my eye to indieeeesss!
> 
> BTW OPI is even more expensive here than Essie. *And can you belive that the Orly glitters are 19.90!?*








  	Does anyone even buy them? Jeez!
  	I can get 10 bottles of OPI/Essie/Zoya for USD80, free shipping. All the way from sunny Hawaii!


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Nowt interesting in the Catrice stand when I dropped by Kruidvat this morning. Weird. You'd think the promo would be in all stores. I couldn't walk to the other one because of the snow. Not that there's anything I need. But I'll probably find something to buy when/if the promo begins here too :lol:   MRV - Essie is super expensive here too. As is OPI. I have no idea if any shops (except online ones, obv) stock Orly or ChG. And quite frankly I don't give a damn. I have my own, much cheaper sources    If there are any Essence or Catrice numbers you'd like gimme a shout :flower:


 Ah that sucks! I bought 2 more polishes today.


----------



## MACina (Jan 15, 2013)

I was at dm today... and guess what I got


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> I was at dm today... and guess what I got


 Every np but No Snow Petrol. :lol:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Every np but No Snow Petrol.


  	Then she'll have to go back tomorrow won't she?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I read your note to my husband and explained that you articulated exactly what I'm feeling and demonstrated so clearly how things can escalate quite quickly.  He said he can get me meds for that!  I believe beautiful things happen during these late-night ponderings!!!








 I think I may need some of those meds.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ah that sucks! I bought 2 more polishes today.


  	Sweet! Which ones did you get?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

Corally said:


>


	Awesome haul! You're about a quarter of the way towards reaching 900 polishes in one swoop.


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that sucks! I bought 2 more polishes today.
> ...


 Steel My Heart and Same Seine But Different.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 15, 2013)

Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


  	It looks gorgeous on you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Koh have some very interesting shades but they are super expensive. I like the little boxes you get with the polishes too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> Steel My Heart and Same Seine But Different.


  	Good girl. Any colour you haven't bought yet?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> of course I had to go look up ur new Chanel's I love Mica rose!! such a pretty pink


  	This is the tiniest nudge that I needed and I took advantage to the nth degree. Last night, I was gifted the following order.



 		U - Guinevere, Ascalon, Iseult 	
 		T - And The Moonbeams..., Camelot 	
 		K - Princess Sabra, Tess D'Urbervilles 	
 		Lady of the Lake 
  	Then I got an email from Neiman's in the wee hours of the morning saying that the Chanel Imperial I ordered was cancelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They didn't have it in stock to fulfill. I wasn't worried about it getting cancelled since my last order with Diabolic went through, but I should've waited to make sure that it shipped before getting excited. After my initial disappointment, I did the only thing I could think of: order more nail polish! I now had about $30 of reclaimed money since Imperial was cancelled. The only logical thing to do was to place another A-England order.



 		O - Saint George, Excalibur, Tristam 	
 		Avalon 	
 		Holy Grail LE - I wanted it before it was gone. 
 
  	I'm hoping to exchange Saint George for Galahad since I previously ordered Saint George in my very first order. MAC has programmed me to snatch up LE items before they disappear, so I also wanted to get the old Holy Grail before it's gone. I'll get the new version later. No regrets! I checked the website just now and the THANKYOU sale is over. I placed three orders since the promotion began and hauled a total of 19 polishes. I think I managed to get all of their purple and green colors. I'm done [with A-England] until the next sale.

*YOLO* !

  	My Zoyas were also delivered yesterday. They arrived a day early. I wasn't wowed by them, but I'm still happy I got them. They're all very pretty colors. I swatched them after removing my mani with my newly delivered bottle of Remove+. There wasn't enough remover left in my old bottle to finish the job. (Walking around with partially removed nail polish is not a good look.) I really like Wednesday, and Zuza reminds me of a turquoise Victoriana. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad that Kara is different from my other corals. Neeka is a nice dusty eggplant purple, but it's not metallic like it's listed on the website. It's really a shimmer polish. Purity makes me feel like I'm wearing White Out on my nails. It's stark white. I got it mainly to pair with glitter polishes, so it should work well for that purpose. I'm putting together my next Zoya wishlist. I still need Neely! But I'm not going to pull the trigger on it until February or March.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


	Oh dear. Another gorgeous mani and another new polish brand. I looked up Koh and found the website to order. The polish appears to cost about $20 USD and they ship internationally.


----------



## MACina (Jan 15, 2013)

...I am a good girl and got NSP!



BuickMackane said:


> Tell us more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 15, 2013)

....stunning, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


----------



## MACina (Jan 15, 2013)

...me too!


  	And I really like that they have different boxes for different polishes.They are all so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> It looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh dear. Another gorgeous mani and another new polish brand. I looked up Koh and found the website to order. The polish appears to cost about $20 USD and they ship internationally.


  	Adding insult to injury they're 10ml bottles


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...me too!
> 
> 
> And I really like that they have different boxes for different polishes.They are all so pretty


  	Oh yes! I haven't bought any Koh lately so they may have got some new designs. I like to use mine as lipstick boxes.


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Steel My Heart and Same Seine But Different.
> ...


  Only a few.   And I just bought 2 more. :blink:


----------



## MACina (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, they are perfect for this purpose!


BuickMackane said:


> Oh yes! I haven't bought any Koh lately so they may have got some new designs. *I like to use mine as lipstick boxes.*


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Someone's been busy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have no idea if it shipped yet. I did leave a message with my last order about the exchange. If my 1st order already shipped, I'm hoping they'll just switch the Saint George in the trio set.


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


  	Lovely colour! Looked up Koh. Never heard of them. But then again I was not even a remote NPA when I visited Amstedam. They seem to have some interesting colours (like greens - BTW a green March could be really nice thing to do, I'm stocking up greens!) but difficulf pages! *Puts the brand on list for later acquisitions...*


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...I am a good girl and got NSP!


  	Me too!!!

  	But now I've to be an extra good girl and check the spending, because the bf and I booked our super aswesome vacation and I need money for that!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> U - Guinevere, Ascalon, Iseult
> 
> 
> T - And The Moonbeams..., Camelot
> ...


  	      AMAZING A-England HAUL!! i wish it was coming to be lol. i was checking the zoya website and i somehow didnt see SKYLAR, it looks like a lighter Victoriana and i kind of want it now!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 15, 2013)

I found this on Chic Profile :

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/zoya-spring-2013-pixie-dust-collection-info-photos-swatches.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


  	Looks pretty ! matte and glitter, well why not it's quite amazing !


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ they look like the opi sand ones.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep, but the colours are prettier!

  	Can anybody tell me how long the DL LEs are hanging around in the US normally? Can I still expect to get them in April?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> And I just bought 2 more.


  	You're on a roll!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^ they look like the opi sand ones.


  	That may be but they're still great I think, I love Zoya ( and OPI too ! ), both are suitable for hauls


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Yep, but the colours are prettier!
> 
> Can anybody tell me how long the DL LEs are hanging around in the US normally? Can I still expect to get them in April?


  	     i like Godiva and Nyx.  sorry i cant help with the DL, i dont know much about the brand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Whoa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   I'd fix ole marshmallow man...nice big mug of dark hot chocolate..he'd be history!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Have you noticed more yellow NPs popping up lately?  I think it's headed for popularity this spring & summer.  I enjoy yellow...it's a happy color.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Neither of us need meds...just more hauling...absolute same, if not better effects


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> That may be but they're still great I think, I love Zoya ( and OPI too ! ), both are suitable for hauls


  	     the zoya colors look better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this mani.  Makes me want to do an immediate polish change to Estee Lauder's Teal Topaz, the closest NP that I have to that color.  Stunning!!!  







honey on boost said:


> Just sharing my current mani. Koh Empowered.. I picked this up in Amsterdam during our trip last year. I love love love this color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is the tiniest nudge that I needed and I took advantage to the nth degree. Last night, I was gifted the following order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh no.  I need you to be wowed! Should I be lowering my expectations before my Zoya order arrives?  I also got Purity because I like how my toes look with stark white polish and black strapy Manolo sandals.  I was eagerly awaiting Zoya's Blu because it swatched so beautifully!  I ordered Neely, so I'll let you know what's it's like before dust off the gun to pull the trigger.  I like your 'makeup' hauls...what happens when you have a cancellation.  You manage to find the best replacement items!  Great haulage!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are great Zoya colors, kimibos. Medgal, you're right. I am noticing more yellows. I wasn't interested in OPI's sand polishes, but I'm intrigued by the Zoya version and I'm not sure why. I think I'll pick up one to try it. Surprisingly, the nude one appeals to me the most.





Anneri said:


> Yep, but the colours are prettier!
> 
> Can anybody tell me how long the DL LEs are hanging around in the US normally? Can I still expect to get them in April?


	I'm not sure. I having been buying Lippmanns for very long. However, Ray of Light and Sweet Dreams are summer LEs and they still seem to be available.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those are great Zoya colors, kimibos. Medgal, you're right. I am noticing more yellows. I wasn't interested in OPI's sand polishes, but I'm intrigued by the Zoya version and I'm not sure why. I think I'll pick up one to try it. Surprisingly, the nude one appeals to me the most.
> 
> I'm not sure. I having been buying Lippmanns for very long. However, Ray of Light and Sweet Dreams are summer LEs and they still seem to be available.


  	    thanks. do you  think that purity is ok to layer neons?? i decided to get that one instead of the essie one, i hope its ok.  i like the zoya nude sand one too!!!! and the blue one more than the mint, i have a feeling im just going to get the 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	 i went back to the zoya site and somehow i have some colors in my cart that i didnt see before!!! i hate it,  i said soooo many times i was done and nope i dont think so!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Jan 15, 2013)

RANDOM: But what Top Coat are you ladies using to prevent chips and/or provide high shine? I'm currently not happy with mine. (Besides Seche please)


----------



## Corally (Jan 15, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> RANDOM: But what Top Coat are you ladies using to prevent chips and/or provide high shine? I'm currently not happy with mine. (Besides Seche please)


 INM Out The Door


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> RANDOM: But what Top Coat are you ladies using to prevent chips and/or provide high shine? I'm currently not happy with mine. (Besides Seche please)


  	Poshe, The Shield (A-England) and Wicked Fast (Cult Nails) are my favourites.

  	I've been using my first bottle of Sally Hansen Insta Dri for the past 1.5 weeks and I'm really liking it so far. Two thumbs up for Sally!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Poshe, The Shield (A-England) and Wicked Fast (Cult Nails) are my favourites.
> 
> I've been using my first bottle of Sally Hansen Insta Dri for the past 1.5 weeks and I'm really liking it so far. Two thumbs up for Sally!


  	i was just checking Poshe at amazon.com. i actually dont like the sally ones or the one from opi.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks. do you  think that purity is ok to layer neons?? i decided to get that one instead of the essie one, i hope its ok.  i like the zoya nude sand one too!!!! and the blue one more than the mint, i have a feeling im just going to get the 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Tee hee...somehow you have some colors in your cart that you hand't seen before???  Sounds like someone fell off the wagon.  I am here to tell you that you are not alone.  I need more happy yellow in my life (because the numerous yellow accents throughout our home are not enough) and I want it on my nails.  In yet another slip of judgement I ordered *Butter London's Jasper*.  It's not just the color.  I happen to kinda like that name...it also reminds me of the unsavory character (cheater) in the movie, 'The Holiday.'


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Tee hee...somehow you have some colors in your cart that you hand't seen before???  Sounds like someone fell off the wagon.  I am here to tell you that you are not alone.  I need more happy yellow in my life (because the numerous yellow accents throughout our home are not enough) and I want it on my nails.  In yet another slip of judgement I ordered *Butter London's Jasper*.  It's not just the color.  I happen to kinda like that name...it also reminds me of the unsavory character (cheater) in the movie, 'The Holiday.'


  	     yes!! and i dont know why im adding some nubar polishes in amazon and checking stuff at drugstore.com, i kind of live there tho.  did you get pippa from zoya!? it looks like a good yellow. i cant wait to get it. have you seen BL Cheeky chops, its yellow too, i was going to get it but got pippa instead. chances are im going to end up with it later. Jasper looks cute, i got the mint, pink and purple ones from nordstrom but im still thinking about the coral one.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

Have we seen this picture of the BL starkers collection, i know someone posted one but i cant remember if it was this one. sorry if its.




  	Source:twitter
  	 they are by skin tone.but i dont really care i want them all!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

My Zoya orderS Shipped and my nordstrom one with the spring BL Shipped too!! ill be in polish heaven soon, i hope they're here by friday. please usps, ups and fedex


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yes!! and i dont know why im adding some nubar polishes in amazon and checking stuff at drugstore.com, i kind of live there tho.  did you get pippa from zoya!? it looks like a good yellow. i cant wait to get it. have you seen BL Cheeky chops, its yellow too, i was going to get it but got pippa instead. chances are im going to end up with it later. Jasper looks cute, i got the mint, pink and purple ones from nordstrom but im still thinking about the coral one.


  	*cough* no buy *cough*


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> My Zoya orderS Shipped and my nordstrom one with the spring BL Shipped too!! ill be in polish heaven soon, i hope they're here by friday. please usps, ups and fedex


  	Yay! Lots and lots of little bottles of joy!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I never used OPI's top coat. I think it's called Rapid-Dry or somesuch?
> 
> **cough* no buy *cough*
> 
> ...


  	omg yes hahaha i dont think im reliable at all!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yay! Lots and lots of little bottles of joy!


  	      YES!!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Poshe, The Shield (A-England) and Wicked Fast (Cult Nails) are my favourites.
> 
> I've been using my first bottle of Sally Hansen Insta Dri for the past 1.5 weeks and I'm really liking it so far. Two thumbs up for Sally!


	 I've been using SH Insta Dri for a few years now - it dries my polish really quickly.

  	When I was in the US a few months ago I picked up a few top coats we can't get here - Seche, Poshe, Essie Good To Go - but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yes!! and i dont know why im adding some nubar polishes in amazon and checking stuff at drugstore.com, i kind of live there tho.  did you get pippa from zoya!? it looks like a good yellow. i cant wait to get it. have you seen BL Cheeky chops, its yellow too, i was going to get it but got pippa instead. chances are im going to end up with it later. Jasper looks cute, i got the mint, pink and purple ones from nordstrom but im still thinking about the coral one.


  	http://nail-loopy.blogspot.com/2012/12/butter-london-jasper-spring-2013.html ...sun ripe goodness!
  	My Fiver and Fruit Machine have shipped. Jaffa arrived last week!  I was looking a Pippa too.  Slapped my own hand and said NO NO!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> YES!!


  	This is sooooo much fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Have we seen this picture of the BL starkers collection, i know someone posted one but i cant remember if it was this one. sorry if its.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I like all of these but I have so many dupes that I will have to pass.  I  love nudes.  In fact, I'm wearing DL's No More Drama, which is a nude for me w/just a hint of shimmer.  LOVE!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> RANDOM: But what Top Coat are you ladies using to prevent chips and/or provide high shine? I'm currently not happy with mine. (Besides Seche please)


  	I probably shouldn't be responding to your question because I had to check to see which top coat I'm currently using......Sally Hansen Strengthening Top Coat.  I'm more concerned with quick drying than chipping because I change my polish pretty frequently. That said, I think the chipping of my polishes is proportional to what I do with my hands.  I recently ordered A England's base & top coats, and I'll be more cognizant of how my polishes wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Me too!!!
> 
> But now I've to be an extra good girl and check the spending, because the bf and I booked our super aswesome vacation and I need money for that!


  	Good goal for a great reason...you'll have the best looking nails on your trip!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

linainoz said:


> I've been using SH Insta Dri for a few years now - it dries my polish really quickly.
> When I was in the US a few months ago I picked up a few top coats we can't get here - Seche, Poshe, Essie Good To Go - but I haven't tried them yet.


  	For quick drying, I'm hooked on Nicole by OPI Drying Drops.  I learned of this amazing product right here on this thread....life changing I tell you...just life changing!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> RANDOM: But what Top Coat are you ladies using to prevent chips and/or provide high shine? I'm currently not happy with mine. (Besides Seche please)


	I need a new top coat myself. I have Seche Vite, but I'm tired of dealing with it. I got a Beauty Secrets top coat from Sally's months ago. I don't like it. It takes too long to dry and I always get sheet marks every time I use it. Even after using the OPI drying drops with it.

  	I was extremely tempted to order The Knight and The Shield base and top coats from A-England. I changed my mind at the last minute. I want to get something that I can easily run to the store to get in a pinch. I'm not fond of the idea of waiting for essential items like that to be shipped and delivered.

  	I need to get something soon before I do my next mani. My current bottle of Seche is a gloopy mess. I do not want to pay extra money to get the restore thinner for it. I'm looking to try Poshe if I can find it and Butter London's base and top coats. I also heard good things about Debora Lippmann's base and top coats. I want to try the Addicted to Speed top coat. I hope I'll be able to make a trip to Ulta tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks. do you  think that purity is ok to layer neons?? i decided to get that one instead of the essie one, i hope its ok.  i like the zoya nude sand one too!!!! and the blue one more than the mint, i have a feeling im just going to get the 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I think Purity could work like that. I didn't think to use it as a base for neons. I also want all of the Butter London nudes. I think I'm going to jump on board the yellow train too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I still see Stay Puft! All of our polish hauling could make him angry...


----------



## linainoz (Jan 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> For quick drying, I'm hooked on Nicole by OPI Drying Drops.  I learned of this amazing product right here on this thread....life changing I tell you...just life changing!!!


	Does it dry quicker than SH Insta Dry? Nicole by OPI is not widely available here (nor is OPI) - I've just seen a few polishes in random shops. And I've never seen their Drying Drops. Are they better than the regular OPI Drying Drops? I know they're available here.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You're going to be happy. I was in the midst of swatch heavy google searches for A-England polishes when my Zoyas arrived. I think my Zoyas got overshadowed by my excitement for the A-E polishes. I do like my Zoyas. I'm happy to have them in my collection and I'm adding other colors to my cart. Purity is the first white polish I've ever owned in my life. I think I just need to get used to it. Thanks for the tip on how to wear it. So I guess I need to get a pair of Manolos to go with my white polish.
> I think Purity could work like that. I didn't think to use it as a base for neons. I also want all of the Butter London nudes. I think I'm going to jump on board the yellow train too.
> 
> 
> ...


  	      Yeah i have a 99 cents one from NY colors but its bad. i wanted a really good one for my new julep neons that i got for january. so i got purity. i really like BL tea with the queen, my mom loves it too. so im sure that im getting those 3 nudes. ohhh i cant wait for pippa for a sunny mani.  hahah i luv him-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i really feel like that when looking at polishes online. and once i placed the order, i swear that jumping feeling of his is stronger than guilt!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I probably shouldn't be responding to your question because I had to check to see which top coat I'm currently using......Sally Hansen Strengthening Top Coat.  I'm more concerned with quick drying than chipping because I change my polish pretty frequently. That said, I think the chipping of my polishes is proportional to what I do with my hands.  I recently ordered A England's base & top coats, and I'll be more cognizant of how my polishes wear.


  	     is that sally top coat like seche. i dont care about any other things too, all i want is fast drying!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I found this on Chic Profile :
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/zoya-spring-2013-pixie-dust-collection-info-photos-swatches.html
> 
> ...


  	The swatches had me salivating...and then I thought of what it would be like removing that polish from my nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> is that sally top coat like seche. i dont care about any other things too, all i want is fast drying!


  	I have no experience with "Seche".  I just grab a drugstore brand for base and topcoat.  I previously used  Sally Hansen drying coat but dumped that after trying the OPI Drying drops.  You still need a top coat with the drying drops.  You apply them a minute after your topcoat and your nails are completely dried five minutes later.  It has worked for me every time.  I did order the A England base & top coat...The Knight and the Shield, just to try them.  I'm not wedded to any particular brand of base/top coat but I can't imagine now living without the OPI Drying Drops.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think Purity could work like that. I didn't think to use it as a base for neons. I also want all of the Butter London nudes. I think I'm going to jump on board the yellow train too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The happy clouds are super cute but can make you dizzy..especially more than a dozen!  I wish they came in happy yellow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I need a new top coat myself. I have Seche Vite, but I'm tired of dealing with it. I got a Beauty Secrets top coat from Sally's months ago. I don't like it. It takes too long to dry and I always get sheet marks every time I use it. Even after using the OPI drying drops with it.
> I was extremely tempted to order The Knight and The Shield base and top coats from A-England. I changed my mind at the last minute. I want to get something that I can easily run to the store to get in a pinch. I'm not fond of the idea of waiting for essential items like that to be shipped and delivered.
> 
> I need to get something soon before I do my next mani. My current bottle of Seche is a gloopy mess. I do not want to pay extra money to get the restore thinner for it. I'm looking to try Poshe if I can find it and Butter London's base and top coats. I also heard good things about Debora Lippmann's base and top coats. I want to try the Addicted to Speed top coat. I hope I'll be able to make a trip to Ulta tomorrow.


  	Do you wait the obligatory one minute before applying the drying drops?  I polish my nails just before sleep and since using the OPI drying drops I have NEVER had marks of any kind.  I just don't put much faith in the base and top coat in terms of prolonging the life of my manicure.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The swatches had me salivating...and then I thought of what it would be like removing that polish from my nails.


 I only have the opi sand kind but these look similar. it wasnt that bad to remove, I've had worse with glitter polish.


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I have no experience with "Seche".  I just grab a drugstore brand for base and topcoat.  I previously used  Sally Hansen drying coat but dumped that after trying the OPI Drying drops.  You still need a top coat with the drying drops.  You apply them a minute after your topcoat and your nails are completely dried five minutes later.  It has worked for me every time.  I did order the A England base & top coat...The Knight and the Shield, just to try them.  I'm not wedded to any particular brand of base/top coat but I can't imagine now living without the OPI Drying Drops.


  	I've had those OPI drops but I did not know then that you should use them with a top coat.


  	I need a top coat that does not make the polish shrink. Any suggestions?


----------



## linainoz (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of any website that ships Deborah Lippmann overseas (I'm in Australia)? All the sites I've seen don't ship internationally.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Does anyone know of any website that ships Deborah Lippmann overseas (I'm in Australia)? All the sites I've seen don't ship internationally.


  	BeautyBay.com has free international shipping


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes, at least the OPI sand was easier to remove than your average glitter polish.
> 
> 
> I've had those OPI drops but I did not know then that you should use them with a top coat.
> ...


  	I don't experience much shrinking with The Shield. I haven't noticed any with Instra-Dri either. I guess it's also to do with the polish - some will shrink no matter what TC you out on them. Ungrateful cows! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: drying drops - I always thought they were a replacement for a fast drying TC and used them as such. Maybe that's where I messed up because they didn't work for me at all.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

Nubar's Boyfriend Jeans - part of their cheeky little release where they duped the entire Chanel Jeans collection. Bad Nubar! This one's super close to Blue Boy, but I think has a touch more grey to it. Nothing a_ normal _person would notice though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	On the ring finger I have one coat of Nubar 2010. The flakes are pretty small and the camera couldn't really capture them (I know, I know. Bad workman blames his tools 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). My cuticles are still not in super shape but Lemony Flutter's helped a lot.


----------



## MACina (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks very pretty, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Nubar's Boyfriend Jeans - part of their cheeky little release where they duped the entire Chanel Jeans collection. Bad Nubar! This one's super close to Blue Boy, but I think has a touch more grey to it. Nothing a_ normal _person would notice though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> Looks very pretty, Buick


  	Thankee!

  	I love these kind of subdued, slightly dusty blues. I like my brights just as much (if not more) but I need these kind of colours every now and again as a palate cleanser.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

Kelly has swatches of the Nicole OPI Modern Family collex!

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/nicole-opi-modern-family-collection-swatches-review#more-36092

  	The only one I like is A Like-Haley Story (I'm guessing Haley is a character in the show?). I'm not sure if I'll get it though. Saving up for DL!!!


----------



## linainoz (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> BeautyBay.com has free international shipping


  	Unfortunately they don't have the Gel Lab set that I want to try.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Unfortunately they don't have the Gel Lab set that I want to try.


  	That's a shame. Their range is pretty limited compared to US vendors. 

  	Best of luck finding it!


----------



## MRV (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Kelly has swatches of the Nicole OPI Modern Family collex!
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/nicole-opi-modern-family-collection-swatches-review#more-36092
> 
> The only one I like is A Like-Haley Story (I'm guessing Haley is a character in the show?). I'm not sure if I'll get it though. Saving up for DL!!!


  	I only got one (Alex) from this collection as from the Selena one too. I often get only one or two shades per coll., if any. I have so many NP plans atm that I cannot hoard everything anyways.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Jan 16, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> RANDOM: But what Top Coat are you ladies using to prevent chips and/or provide high shine? I'm currently not happy with mine. (Besides Seche please)
> I probably shouldn't be responding to your question because I had to check to see which top coat I'm currently using......Sally Hansen Strengthening Top Coat.  I'm more concerned with quick drying than chipping because I change my polish pretty frequently. That said, I think the chipping of my polishes is proportional to what I do with my hands.  I recently ordered A England's base & top coats, and I'll be more cognizant of how my polishes wear.


  	Thank you ladies for the suggestions! Seche is just a pain by the time you get to half the bottle. For the price, I shouldn't have to add thinner to keep it's life. Same thing with Sally Insta-Dri, thickens 2/3rds in. I'm currently using Sally Super Shine but I feel like I have to apply it everyday to keep the high gloss look. 

  	This is a mani I did last night, still need a little cleaning up. I'm not a glitter girl at all but I'm in love with this China Glaze formula. Was a breeze and opaque with 1 coat! It just sparkles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The accent is Illamasqua Nomad. This was surprisingly a bit streaky and needed a 2nd coat to clean it up.


----------



## Corally (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Only a few.     And I just bought 2 more. :blink:
> ...


  And I just got 3 more, I can't stop myself.   So here's my final Catrice haul


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments on the koh mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Lovely colour! Looked up Koh. Never heard of them. But then again I was not even a remote NPA when I visited Amstedam. They seem to have some interesting colours (like greens - BTW a green March could be really nice thing to do, I'm stocking up greens!) but difficulf pages! *Puts the brand on list for later acquisitions...*


  	I would love to do a green March.. I have sooo many!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> TY! Yeah they are a little pricey but I love the formula, bottle and the boxes are adorable!! When I bought them she tried to give them to me without a box I was like nonono I want my box!!
> lol! They are awesome :x


  	She probably wanted to keep them for herself. Well, not this time!

  	What other colours did you get?


----------



## Corally (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > And I just got 3 more, I can't stop myself.     So here's my final Catrice haul
> ...


  Ssshh don't say that!! I'm not going to Kruidvat for a while. :haha:  And some Ultimate Nudes are on the sheer side but others are really opaque! They _are_ classy though. p:


----------



## MACina (Jan 16, 2013)

....indeed!


BuickMackane said:


> *You need one more in the second row*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  	Speaking of top coats....has anyone tried the Dior Top Coat?
  	I am tempted to get this one because I read a few good reviews but since it is quite expensive I would love to hear
  	more thoughts on it.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

Corally said:


> And some Ultimate Nudes are on the sheer side but others are really opaque! They _are_ classy though.


  	The sheerness I can just about live with. The _classy_ part is the dealbreaker


----------



## Corally (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ssshh don't say that!! I'm not going to Kruidvat for a while. :haha:    And some Ultimate Nudes are on the sheer side but others are really opaque! They _are_ classy though. p:
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The sheerness I can just about live with. The _classy_ part is the dealbreaker


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have it. I like that it's fast drying and it's alot thinner than a lot of top coats. I  screwed up my bottle by using it right after using Aloha (bright orange) on my nails and now the topcoat is tinted :/


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 16, 2013)

First time coming to the Nail polish discussion board!! I just found this while searching for Archie's girls pictures: http://www.averysweetblog.com/2013/01/opi-urban-decay-oz-great-and-powerful.html. I'm excited to see how these look on the nail.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I have it. I like that it's fast drying and it'salot thinner than a lot of top coats. I  screwed up my bottle by using it right after using Aloha (bright orange) on my nails and now the topcoat is tinted :/


  	How long have you had it for? All of the fast drying top coats I tried got gloopy at some point. I have yet to find one that reaches the 1/2 mark and maintain its original consistency.


----------



## MACina (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you, honey on boost!

  	That sounds great and exactly like what I am looking for.So I will get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I am so sorry that Aloha screwed up your bottle.That is really annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> I have it.* I like that it's fast drying and it's alot thinner than a lot of top coats.* I  screwed up my bottle by using it right after using Aloha (bright orange) on my nails and now the topcoat is tinted :/


----------



## Anneri (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> How long have you had it for? All of the fast drying top coats I tried got gloopy at some point. I have yet to find one that reaches the 1/2 mark and maintain its original consistency.


	I read a really neat trick on a blog a while ago: always buy two bottles of your topcoat, and once you've used up enough of one bottle that the brush isn't covered any more by the polish, pour enough of your second bottle into the first one that the bottle is reasonably full again. So the brush doesn't dry out and the polish can't get gloopy because there's too much air in the bottle.
  	I tried it with Essie's Good to Go and it works great.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 16, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I read a really neat trick on a blog a while ago: always buy two bottles of your topcoat, and once you've used up enough of one bottle that the brush isn't covered any more by the polish, pour enough of your second bottle into the first one that the bottle is reasonably full again. So the brush doesn't dry out and the polish can't get gloopy because there's too much air in the bottle. 		 			I tried it with Essie's Good to Go and it works great.


  	I do that too!

  	Except that both my bottles are half used. The end result is good enough to use with glitters. I don't use it with cremes or shimmers because the risen-from-ashes TC sometimes bubbles on me.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> How long have you had it for? All of the fast drying top coats I tried got gloopy at some point. I have yet to find one that reaches the 1/2 mark and maintain its original consistency.


	I've had it for over a year now. I haven't used it in a couple of months. I'll try it tonight and let you know how it is. When I first used it I thought it was weird because it is very watery.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Does it dry quicker than SH Insta Dry? Nicole by OPI is not widely available here (nor is OPI) - I've just seen a few polishes in random shops. And I've never seen their Drying Drops. Are they better than the regular OPI Drying Drops? I know they're available here.


  	It's likely we're talking about the same thing----rounded small bottle with a dropper applicator?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2013)

I love that shade of blue.  It really looks good on you!


BuickMackane said:


> Nubar's Boyfriend Jeans - part of their cheeky little release where they duped the entire Chanel Jeans collection. Bad Nubar! This one's super close to Blue Boy, but I think has a touch more grey to it. Nothing a_ normal _person would notice though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 16, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> First time coming to the Nail polish discussion board!! I just found this while searching for Archie's girls pictures: http://www.averysweetblog.com/2013/01/opi-urban-decay-oz-great-and-powerful.html. I'm excited to see how these look on the nail.


  	Check out the blog Swatch and Learn. she said she posted a review.....went and swatched some np at Urban Outfitters ( Im going back to get the green and silver holos) lots of DL wannabe's that im probably going to get lol. 
  	I opened all the BL testers at nordstroms,i really love Fruit Machine! and Kerfluffle.....and fiver. They were out of Jasper, and Molly Coddles is really pretty too.  
  	I got some more np this week lol i cant even remember. My mom got me Revlons Heavenly (dupe for Stairway to Heaven), and I found OPI's Rumples Wiggin from the shrek collection! i looked all over and finally found it, i was so happy! oh and a gray Revelon, so i can see if i like it on me. That way i can purchase the dior one lol . This one is called Hazy and it was 75% off... 
  	Havent got a shipment for my Zoyas yet =( i want my goodies!!! from A england too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Check out the blog Swatch and Learn. she said she posted a review.....went and swatched some np at Urban Outfitters ( Im going back to get the green and silver holos) lots of DL wannabe's that im probably going to get lol.
> I opened all the BL testers at nordstroms,i really love Fruit Machine! and Kerfluffle.....and fiver. They were out of Jasper, and Molly Coddles is really pretty too.
> I got some more np this week lol i cant even remember. My mom got me Revlons Heavenly (dupe for Stairway to Heaven), and I found OPI's Rumples Wiggin from the shrek collection! i looked all over and finally found it, i was so happy! oh and a gray Revelon, so i can see if i like it on me. That way i can purchase the dior one lol . This one is called Hazy and it was 75% off...
> Havent got a shipment for my Zoyas yet =( i want my goodies!!! from A england too!


  	Yay Naughtyp!  Nice selections there.  My BL Fiver & Fruit Machine will arrive on Friday, and I just got a shipping notice for Jasper but no ship date.  I may need to go back and look at the others that you mentioned because I merely saw computer swatches.


----------



## MRV (Jan 17, 2013)

Time for glitter! I have some (okay, many) polishes that have been waiting for their turn, and this is Ray-diant from CG Prismatic. It is actually a light greenish shade.





  	PS My A England order shipped yesterday!


----------



## MRV (Jan 17, 2013)

OZ swatches!

  	http://www.chitchatnails.com/2013/01/17/opi-disneys-oz-soft-shade-swatches/


----------



## Anneri (Jan 17, 2013)

My mani today. I used the white Essence from the Snow Jam collection we talked about recently. I didn't care for it alone, so I layered OPI Last Friday Night over it. It's snowing today so I wasn't able to catch the awesome blue shimmer in it. But fits for a snowy day!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> My mani today. I used the white Essence from the Snow Jam collection we talked about recently. I didn't care for it alone, so I layered OPI Last Friday Night over it. It's snowing today so I wasn't able to catch the awesome blue shimmer in it. But fits for a snowy day!


  	It looks so delicate and pretty! I think it would also work layered over a white base.


----------



## Corally (Jan 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Time for glitter! I have some (okay, many) polishes that have been waiting for their turn, and this is Ray-diant from CG Prismatic. It is actually a light greenish shade.
> 
> PS My A England order shipped yesterday! :fluffy:


 It's so pretty! I ordered it last week so can't wait.


----------



## MACina (Jan 17, 2013)

That one looks stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> My mani today. I used the white Essence from the Snow Jam collection we talked about recently. I didn't care for it alone, so I layered OPI Last Friday Night over it. It's snowing today so I wasn't able to catch the awesome blue shimmer in it. But fits for a snowy day!


----------



## MRV (Jan 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> That one looks stunning


  	 TY!


----------



## Corally (Jan 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > It's so pretty! I ordered it last week so can't wait.
> ...


 I will! I also _need_ Polarized and I'll probably buy Optical Illusion as well.


----------



## MRV (Jan 17, 2013)

I learned today that I need to check out local blogs. Stumbled on one that told me about a local webshop where I found DL Sweet Dreams for €19,78 (odd price) and no shipping costs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my first time _ever_ to buy cosmetics from a webshop in my own country!

  	They have some other DL polishes, too, but I'm just wondering which glitters I want to get. I don't care much for those with a clear base. I already have Across the Universe, Bad Romance, and Mermaid's Dream.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> My mani today. I used the white Essence from the Snow Jam collection we talked about recently. I didn't care for it alone, so I layered OPI Last Friday Night over it. It's snowing today so I wasn't able to catch the awesome blue shimmer in it. But fits for a snowy day!


  	I really like this combo!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> My mani today. I used the white Essence from the Snow Jam collection we talked about recently. I didn't care for it alone, so I layered OPI Last Friday Night over it. It's snowing today so I wasn't able to catch the awesome blue shimmer in it. But fits for a snowy day!


  	      Pefect for a snow day!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> I learned today that I need to check out local blogs. Stumbled on one that told me about a local webshop where I found DL Sweet Dreams for €19,78 (odd price) and no shipping costs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's brilliant! Do they ship to Europe too? /greedy mode

  	Candy Shop, Forget You, Let's Go Crazy, Ruby Red Slippers and Cleopatra in NY are all pretty awesome. And they're as unclassy (is that even a word? lol) as it gets. Well, except for Ruby Red Slippers. Razzle Dazzle is very beautiful too


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you wait the obligatory one minute before applying the drying drops?  I polish my nails just before sleep and since using the OPI drying drops I have NEVER had marks of any kind.  I just don't put much faith in the base and top coat in terms of prolonging the life of my manicure.


	I do wait the required minute. There's just something about the Beauty Secrets top coat that takes a while to dry even with the drying drops. I haven't made it to Ulta yet. I've been trying to catch up on some work. I'm going to be on and off the boards until I catch up. But I could no longer wait for a new a top coat and polished my nails anyway without one. I'm wearing Chanel Graphite now.

  	I'm not worried about my manicure wearing away because I'll be changing polishes more frequently. I decided to count all of the polishes I haven't worn yet...
  	I have about 140 untrieds.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you all for the compliments on the koh mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ugh, really? I think you just saved me an experiment. I'll probably just get the Posche and Lippmann top coats then.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

My 1st a-england order shipped Tuesday. Adina also did the Saint George swap so I'm getting Galahad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> My mani today. I used the white Essence from the Snow Jam collection we talked about recently. I didn't care for it alone, so I layered OPI Last Friday Night over it. It's snowing today so I wasn't able to catch the awesome blue shimmer in it. But fits for a snowy day!


  	I love this so much!  Snow or no snow it's just a whole bunch of loveliness!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My 1st a-england order shipped Tuesday. Adina also did the Saint George swap so I'm getting Galahad.


  	Awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have not yet gotten my shipping notice.  I had swapped out one of the trios--Adina was very responsive.  I'm dying to get my NPs


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

i got 3 of my zoyas today. Pippa Wednesday and Jo!! i luv the bottles and cant wait to get the rest. im going to be doing my mani tomorrow. im wearing CG Elephant Walk right now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	What did you swap? I asked in my email to her if my orders shipped and she told me then. She says they're behind with sending out shipping notices. I'm sure they've been swamped because of the sale. I bet a lot of us on this thread are probably responsible.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got 3 of my zoyas today. Pippa Wednesday and Jo!! i luv the bottles and cant wait to get the rest. im going to be doing my mani tomorrow. im wearing CG Elephant Walk right now.


	Which color are you going to choose?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yay! It's great to see such great CS from a small company that probably doesn't even have dedicated CS staff. Chances are Adina is doing it all herself. I had a similar experience with CultNails recently. I tried to order 3 bottles when they did their flash sale on Dec 31 but stupid Paypal didn't let me place the order. I dropped them an e-mail and they sent me an invoice where they charged me the sale prices for the NPs even though the sale was over. Love them!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got 3 of my zoyas today. Pippa Wednesday and Jo!! i luv the bottles and cant wait to get the rest. im going to be doing my mani tomorrow. im wearing CG Elephant Walk right now.


  	Elephant Walk!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 17, 2013)

Gawd I hate my new mani!

  	I figured I should do something sophisticated and feminine for a change so I put on Bourjois Rouge Diva. Didn't like it. Couldn't be arsed to remove it so I thought I should jazz it up instead. Enter OPI Golden Rainbow.

  	Result?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Which color are you going to choose?


  	     probably Jo and pippa for my mom. her fav color is yellow!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      same here


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Elephant Walk!


  	      its sooo pretty  and orly snowcone on my toe nails.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

That's cool about CultNails, Buick. And a nice way to slip another polish brand onto my radar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You and kimibos are making me want to check out Elephant Walk.

  	I also need to figure out a solution to my top coat problem. Seche takes longer than a minute to dry on me. I've still gotten sheet marks a few times, even after 30 minutes. I like the dry drops because I have no worries of mess ups after using it. I normally get Seche free from Sally's, too. But I just don't like having to buy another bottle to dump into it or another product to thin it out. But it seems like it's the nature of the beast to become gloopy, so I guess I have to learn to live with it no matter what fast drying top coat I get.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's cool about CultNails, Buick. And a nice way to slip another polish brand onto my radar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	        i honestly dont know what to tell you, seche works ok for me. i always do my nails before bed or taking a shower , and it dries completely, i dont think you are doing something wrong. i mean whats there to do wrong?  im going to get the big bottle soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i honestly dont know what to tell you, seche works ok for me. i always do my nails before bed or taking a shower , and it dries completely, i dont think you are doing something wrong. i mean whats there to do wrong?  im going to get the big bottle soon.


	Oh no, I mean Seche does work for me. I just can't stand how gloopy it got. My last comment was in response to Buick where we were talking about using drying drops with fast drying top coats. I was saying Seche doesn't dry in about a minute on me, so the dry drops are still very useful.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh no, I mean Seche does work for me. I just can't stand how gloopy it got. My last comment was in response to Buick where we were talking about using drying drops with fast drying top coats. I was saying Seche doesn't dry in about a minute on me, so the dry drops are still very useful.


  	      ohhh i get it. the seche fumes have me


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 17, 2013)

Have you all seen the Chanel summer polishes?? I'm not sure how I feel about Belargus yet but the other two are a definite yes.




  	Source: http://rijah.dk/2013/01/chanel-neglelak-summer-2013


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

^^^azure looks beautiful. i think naynadine posted some info in the chanel thread for the summer collection. i want to get 1 chanel polish , but it has to be unique for me to spent the money on it. maybe i get one from that collection. idk ill wait for your and Cartoonchic's recommendations!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

i was going to do my nails tomorrow but ahh i just did them now. i was going to try the zoyas but remembered that i had BL Lillibeths Jubilee waiting to be tried. ITS AMAZING!! and i just did one coat!!! THANKS CARTOONCHIC for not letting me pass on this polish!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Have you all seen the Chanel summer polishes?? I'm not sure how I feel about Belargus yet but the other two are a definite yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...














  This is my first time seeing this. I was planning to get all three colors already, but now I really want all of them.


  	kimibos, I know your favorite nail color is mint, but the Chanel mint colors I know are all LE and hard to find. They're all on eBay for $$$. I'd say Azure is probably going to be special. I don't think Chanel does a lot of greens.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i was going to do my nails tomorrow but ahh i just did them now. i was going to try the zoyas but remembered that i had BL Lillibeths Jubilee waiting to be tried. ITS AMAZING!! and i just did one coat!!! THANKS CARTOONCHIC for not letting me pass on this polish!!


	Isn't it gorgeous?! I wanna see pics!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Isn't it gorgeous?! I wanna see pics!


  	     ok ill have my eye peeled for azure!  and yes Lillibeth is GORGEOUS!! ill put a pic soon, but i dont think my camera is going to capture how amazing its! i wonder if the ones from the olympics set are like it. do you have those??


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

old mani- DL naked with CG prism


  and BL Lillibet's Jubilee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and thats just one coat!!!!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I do wait the required minute. There's just something about the Beauty Secrets top coat that takes a while to dry even with the drying drops. I haven't made it to Ulta yet. I've been trying to catch up on some work. I'm going to be on and off the boards until I catch up. But I could no longer wait for a new a top coat and polished my nails anyway without one. I'm wearing Chanel Graphite now.  I'm not worried about my manicure wearing away because I'll be changing polishes more frequently. I decided to count all of the polishes I haven't worn yet... I have about 140 untrieds. :wtf2: :nuts: :thud:


 OMG lol I thought I was bad with 60!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 17, 2013)

my Zoyas shipped today! can't wait to get them and my a England order!! don't know if I'll e able to buy any np for the next month ;( I'm going to get that green holo from urban outfitters tommorow! I need a np fix lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> from urban outfitters tommorow! I need a np fix lol


  	   i was just checking that holo from urban outfitters!! check nubar reclaim too! 
  	    and yeahhh for the shipped orders!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> OMG lol I thought I was bad with* 60!!*


  	      how is that possible!?? do skittles manis and pedis!!!!


----------



## MACina (Jan 18, 2013)

....I love both manis!

	Stunning, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> old mani- DL naked with CG prism
> 
> 
> and BL Lillibet's Jubilee
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 18, 2013)

.....I am definitely sold on Belargus and Azure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you for sharing, honey on boost!



honey on boost said:


> Have you all seen the Chanel summer polishes?? I'm not sure how I feel about Belargus yet but the other two are a definite yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> old mani- DL naked with CG prism
> 
> and BL Lillibet's Jubilee
> 
> ...


 love both pics! I love Lillibets Jubilee it's so pretty! I was going to get thenolympic set so many ones but I always put it back  it was on sale at ulta too. man I shoulda got it! lol o well, this one is better anyways!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> how is that possible!?? do skittles manis and pedis!!!!


 I kno lol for reals! I think I'll be ok till after Archie's! got tons of colors to try + my orders on the way. I want to pick up more from URban Outfitters but it depends on my check.... damn I need another job to pay for all this np!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Have you all seen the Chanel summer polishes?? I'm not sure how I feel about Belargus yet but the other two are a definite yes.
> 
> Source: http://rijah.dk/2013/01/chanel-neglelak-summer-2013


 oh my gosh those are pretty! getting Azure for sure (lol) and may the Bel Argus.  Do we know when these will be released? I need to budget lol


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 18, 2013)

The Zoyas I ordered from the latest promotion finally shipped after 1+ week (I ordered Ziv, Noel and Aurora - I just LOVED that Ornate collection!).  While I was on the site I checked my Share The Love promotional offers and discovered that I had two that expire in a couple of weeks, free shipping and a free polish + Hot Lips Balm.  I took advantage of the free polish/Hot Lips promotion and ordered Rhianna and Edyta.  I can't wait to get all my Zoyas! 

  	In other news, for you Seche fans, I was in CVS and spied a Seche combo promotional package of their Basecoat and Quick Drying topcoat for around $8.  They had these up along the top shelves, where they keep seasonal/soon-to-be-stocked/extra/overstocked merchandise, so most people would not have even noticed it.  I've gotten into the habit of looking up to see which products have not yet been put into the current inventory and have found some great products and bargains that way.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Do we know when these will be released? I need to budget lol


  	I think they'll come out around March.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I always thought the drops to be an alternative to a fast drying TC as opposed to a complement. As far as I know most people use them directly on the polish so doubt they would damage your nails. Not that I'm a nail expert, mind. To me it seems a bit of an overkill to use a fast drying TC _and _drying drops though. Take Seche, for instance. That thing dries to touch in what? A minute? By the time you apply the drops it will have dried already.
> 
> re: Never used Lippmann but Poshe also gets gloopy in time. As do all fast drying TCs I tried. From what I understand Seche is the gloop king though
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

You inspired me with this pretty mani...I put on a glitter polish yesterday.  Although I love the mani I keep looking at my nails and thinking about the chore/challenge of getting it off!






MRV said:


> PS My A England order shipped yesterday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> First time coming to the Nail polish discussion board!! I just found this while searching for Archie's girls pictures: http://www.averysweetblog.com/2013/01/opi-urban-decay-oz-great-and-powerful.html. I'm excited to see how these look on the nail.








  Thanks for sharing...cough....enabling.  No willpower here!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I do wait the required minute. There's just something about the Beauty Secrets top coat that takes a while to dry even with the drying drops. I haven't made it to Ulta yet. I've been trying to catch up on some work. I'm going to be on and off the boards until I catch up. But I could no longer wait for a new a top coat and polished my nails anyway without one. I'm wearing Chanel Graphite now.
> I'm not worried about my manicure wearing away because I'll be changing polishes more frequently. I decided to count all of the polishes I haven't worn yet...
> I have about 140 untrieds.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What did you swap? I asked in my email to her if my orders shipped and she told me then. She says they're behind with sending out shipping notices. I'm sure they've been swamped because of the sale. I bet a lot of us on this thread are probably responsible.


  	I hope we are bolstering her business.  I wanted Trio 'U' but inadvertently selected 'Y'.  I'm being patient...after all, it's not like I don't have any NP on hand to use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Gawd I hate my new mani!
> 
> I figured I should do something sophisticated and feminine for a change so I put on Bourjois Rouge Diva. Didn't like it. Couldn't be arsed to remove it so I thought I should jazz it up instead. Enter OPI Golden Rainbow.
> 
> Result?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Have you all seen the Chanel summer polishes?? I'm not sure how I feel about Belargus yet but the other two are a definite yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm not yet sure how I feel about these...I wasn't wowed at first glance.  I rely a lot on my initial reaction and I was just underwhelmed.  That said, I keep looking at Belargus and thinking it would look nice against a nice white summer outfit.  It seems I can talk myself into just about anything!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> old mani- DL naked with CG prism
> 
> 
> and BL Lillibet's Jubilee
> ...


  	Lilibet's Jubilee was one of my first BLs months ago and I have yet to try.  It's just beautiful...I need to get my mani butt in motion and start using some of these untouched, yet gorgeous NPs.  It looks really pretty on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> OMG lol I thought I was bad with 60!!


  	At least you had the guts to count them.  I'm a chicken...to scared to count.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

Today was like a windfall.  I never received a shipping notice from Zoya but they appeared on my doorstep today.  I also got two BLs and one El that I was expecting today.  Just a whole lot of NP goodness.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today was like a windfall.  I never received a shipping notice from Zoya but they appeared on my doorstep today.  I also got two BLs and one El that I was expecting today.  Just a whole lot of NP goodness.


	I'm going to close my eyes and pretend I didn't see that EL polish.


----------



## MACina (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow....THAT is a STUNNING haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am getting spring fever looking at them LOL



Medgal07 said:


> Today was like a windfall.  I never received a shipping notice from Zoya but they appeared on my doorstep today.  I also got two BLs and one El that I was expecting today.  Just a whole lot of NP goodness.


----------



## MRV (Jan 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today was like a windfall.  I never received a shipping notice from Zoya but they appeared on my doorstep today.  I also got two BLs and one El that I was expecting today.  Just a whole lot of NP goodness.


  	Oh, yummy haul! I wish I could shift to spring colours but the line is long & winter hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today was like a windfall.  I never received a shipping notice from Zoya but they appeared on my doorstep today.  I also got two BLs and one El that I was expecting today.  Just a whole lot of NP goodness.








 they all look sooo pretty!! and that EL one is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today was like a windfall.  I never received a shipping notice from Zoya but they appeared on my doorstep today.  I also got two BLs and one El that I was expecting today.  Just a whole lot of NP goodness.


  	I love all the Spring pastels, but esp. the Butter London minty green...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ok ill have my eye peeled for azure!  and yes Lillibeth is GORGEOUS!! ill put a pic soon, but i dont think my camera is going to capture how amazing its! i wonder if the ones from the olympics set are like it. do you have those??


	I don't have any of the colors from the Olympic Set, but now I want it. Your Lillibet mani is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also love what you did with the other mani. The tips are so pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> how is that possible!?? do skittles manis and pedis!!!!


	Lol! I'll tell you exactly how that's possible --> *buying too much dang nail polish!* It looks like I bought about 90 polishes just from December until now.

  	I still couldn't stop myself from buying more today. I picked up more LE and discontinued Chanels - Gold Fingers, Quartz, Inattendu and Beige Pétale. If I keep this up, YOLO is going to make me a HOBO.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have any of the colors from the Olympic Set, but now I want it. Your Lillibet mani is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      yeah i want it too. ill wait to see if i get a coupon from beauty.com to snatch it. i love lillibeth so thanks!! im glad you guys all like that mani with the glitter tips, im going to adventure more with my manis now!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I'm going to close my eyes and pretend I didn't see that EL polish.


  	You can't ignore it. It's right smack dab in the middle like a bull's-eye.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I'll tell you exactly how that's possible --> *buying too much dang nail polish!* It looks like I bought about 90 polishes just from December until now.
> I still couldn't stop myself from buying more today. I picked up more LE and discontinued Chanels - Gold Fingers, Quartz, Inattendu and Beige Pétale. If I keep this up, YOLO is going to make me a HOBO.


  	      hahahahah i make sure i use all the ones i get as soon as i receive them. like this coming week i have lots of manis to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i envy your whole chanel collection, its just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hahahahah i make sure i use all the ones i get as soon as i receive them. like this coming week i have lots of manis to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you. I think the collector compulsion has kicked in. I was trying to control it, but to new no avail. Now I can't stop myself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I'll tell you exactly how that's possible --> *buying too much dang nail polish!* It looks like I bought about 90 polishes just from December until now.
> I still couldn't stop myself from buying more today. I picked up more LE and discontinued Chanels - Gold Fingers, Quartz, Inattendu and Beige Pétale. If I keep this up, YOLO is going to make me a HOBO.


  	"HOBO" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I say oh no no.  We wouldn't let that happen.  We would maybe *shop your stash*, buying all of the colors that we've missed out on.  You would make a small fortune.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 18, 2013)

Luuurve the Lillibet mani kimibos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Do you have any Nubar Sparkles? Petunia and Violet Sparkle are just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Why, of course! How could I not? Plus Hyacinth, Night and Meadow. Petunia is probably my favourite though. I was crazy about the Sparkle collection when they first came out. I'd never seen such saturated glitters before. 
  	Nubar does a great job with glitters. Their Purple Rain is to die for


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank you. I think the collector compulsion has kicked in. I was trying to control it, but to new no avail. Now I can't stop myself.


  	Oh CC that's the truth.  There's NO getting off this runaway train!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I was looking at BL swatches today and nearly repurchased two NPs that I already have, but have not yet worn.  So glad I keep inventory.  I would have been really pissed at myself!
  	In addition to the NPs that I've already purchased from the BL Sweetie Shop collex, I ordered Cupa, Kerfuffle, & Molly Coddled.  That's the entire collex.  





However......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















It makes me HAPPY!  swatches best butter london sweetie shop collection


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *Luuurve the Lillibet mani kimibos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     thanks and im off to google those nubar shades! i got gem and jewel today!!! LOVE


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh CC that's the truth.  *There's NO getting off this runaway train!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   nope i have been at sallys since im 13 and im not 13 anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nhahah I just got my 3 BL Fiver, Fruit MAchine, and Molly coddled.  they look soo cute and different in my Butter L. collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was on BL's web site...you know just looking and admiring the pretty colors and three MORE fell into my cart.  I must have that syndrome that's been going around this thread.  But wait, with code LACQUERED you can get 3 NPs for $30.  This offer is good until !/18, and excludes the 2013 Spring collection.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^ i deleted the email and blocked the BL website hahaha im going to wait for the 3 nudes that are coming from BL and the summer collection of course. until then no more BL there are other brands to try


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

my BLs, Zoyas and Nubars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	i also got some dotting tools from ebay, im already trying them




  	hahaha some not so pretty flowers.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my BLs, Zoyas and Nubars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nubars!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But where's Reclaim?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my green UO holo and 2 DL wannabees lol I got dust ( similiar to today wasa fairy tale) and mystic ( ray of light) becuz I'm broke do if I like these that much ill buy the real thing lol u r all making me really want to get the BL ones!  my fav's are fruit machine fiver and kerfluffle.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, NPs have a funny way of doing that. What's a gal to do? It would be bad manners to remove them, so we let them stay out of the goodness of out hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     not here yet, probably tomorrow


----------



## kimibos (Jan 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my fav's are fruit machine fiver and kerfluffle.


  	      i thought about kerfluffle but orange is just weird one me. my dad got me CG peachy keen and OMG it looks horrible on me. so i can imagine K, even with more white is going to be the same.
  	     what brand are the wannabees??? i dont mind buying cheapy polishes or dupes. so please tell me


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^^ i deleted the email and blocked the BL website hahaha im going to wait for the 3 nudes that are coming from BL and the summer collection of course. until then no more BL there are other brands to try








 Indeed!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i thought about kerfluffle but orange is just weird one me. my dad got me CG peachy keen and OMG it looks horrible on me. so i can imagine K, even with more white is going to be the same.
> what brand are the wannabees??? i dont mind buying cheapy polishes or dupes. so please tell me


 Kerfuffle is described as a pink-coral creme, and on swatches that I've seen it looks like a pale peach.  I have CG's Peachy Keen which looks darker and brighter than Kerkuffle.  I'm sure you'll find something else that works for you.   http://tanejasbride.com/2013/01/18/butter-london-sweetie-shop-collection-swatchesreview/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh I love this. Your NPs are so pretty and I love your nail designs. I would love to try those dotting tools too.  That's about as adventurous as I'm gonna get!  That looks like fun!!!       






kimibos said:


> my BLs, Zoyas and Nubars
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]DL wannabes???  Are you holding out on us Naughtyp?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Kerfuffle is described as a pink-coral creme, and on swatches that I've seen it looks like a pale peach.  I have CG's Peachy Keen which looks darker and brighter than Kerkuffle.  I'm sure you'll find something else that works for you.   [/COLOR]http://tanejasbride.com/2013/01/18/butter-london-sweetie-shop-collection-swatchesreview/ :fluffy:


 lol never!! they are from Urban outfitters. if you look up urban outfitters deborah Lippmann dupes it will come up. the bloggers says they are NOT dupes but close enough  that works for me for now!   other news: I paid my Nordstroms card and turned around and got Fiver , Fruit machine, Kerfluffle and Molly coddles. I was going to pick up Macs Up the Amp lipstick but they were sold out so I got NARS purple rain nailpolish .  then I went t get a gift card t sephora for my cousin and I got the bling bling nails inc Baker Street!  I think I'm good for for a week or so lol!  I agree, kerfluffle is more peach kinda like Orly's cotton candy. so pretty I had to get it even tho I have cotton candy already. my a England's shipped too! I'm pretty happy now even tho I won't e able to get any more np till after Archies


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh, so pretty! The spring colors made me smile. Butter London is having a 3 for $30 sale. I'm so tempted to order some from Nordstrom and then call for a price match per honey on boost's advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  I almost missed that particular EL polish that came out with EL's Pretty Naughty collection.  The NP is '*Insatiable*' (like our desire for more NP)---I got that along with the pretty pink illuminator, '*Tease*' from the same collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm having a serious nail polish craving and you all are making me want to buy the Spring Butter Londons right this minute. I was planning to get them later. I wanted to buy more of the older colors on my list first. I'm going to be good for now and wait.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm having a serious nail polish craving and you all are making me want to buy the Spring Butter Londons right this minute. I was planning to get them later. I wanted to buy more of the older colors on my list first. I'm going to be good for now and wait.


  	Are they LE? Even if they are they've only just been released so they'll probably stick around for a long time. No harm in waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Currently lemming EL Absinthe. I haven't seen it in my local store yet. I don't usually buy EL NPs (I even resisted Metallic Sage and Teal Topaz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I might just make an exception for Absinthe. Or maybe not. I don't feel like shelling EUR21 for 9ml. 

  	*goes dupe hunting on google*


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm having a serious nail polish craving and you all are making me want to buy the Spring Butter Londons right this minute. I was planning to get them later. I wanted to buy more of the older colors on my list first. I'm going to be good for now and wait.


 I had to give in lol I was trying to save that money for Archie's but I couldn't wait anymore! I think we all have enough new polish to last is awhile! I was going to wait but by then the summer lines will be out , I can't wait. to see what they have this year ( Essie, CG, Opi, DL,  BL,  ect). which don't u have yet lol


----------



## MRV (Jan 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Are they LE? Even if they are they've only just been released so they'll probably stick around for a long time. No harm in waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	EL Metallic Sage?? I got that one just last week for 70% off!! I guess that was a good find then. They had also another one for 70% off, a darker metallic grey (don't remember the name), but I did not get that.

  	They have also a teal one, which must be the Teal Topaz (is it a good one?) and the dark red-purplish one from fall 2012 (and a bunch of other fall stuff) for 30% off. I was going to keep me away from them, but hmmmmm...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I agree, kerfluffle is more peach kinda like Orly's cotton candy. so pretty I had to get it even tho I have cotton candy already. my a England's shipped too! I'm pretty happy now even tho I won't e able to get any more np till after Archies


  	YAY!  I'm so glad you got the BL NPs!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wearing Fruit Machine today.  After our 'Pink Challenge' for BCAM, I didn't think I'd wear pink again until next October.  Truth is--I LOVE pink.  It's obvious when I look over at my NP racks--2.5 rows of various shades of pink.  I also have pink NPs in my overflow stash which is (EEK) growing daily.
  	I'm so happy for you, I think I'll dance!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm having a serious nail polish craving and you all are making me want to buy the Spring Butter Londons right this minute. I was planning to get them later. I wanted to buy more of the older colors on my list first. I'm going to be good for now and wait.


  	Good for you CC.  I think they'll be around for awhile.  See--I didn't enable you this time!  I mean, I could have said your sight must be failing if you can just look beyond those wonderful spring colors that evoke the fondest childhood memories of jelly beans and fluffy little pastel dresses, bonnets and easter eggs; and that those soft pastels are calming and just down right pretty to look at!  NOPE.  I'm not saying any of that!  







  	                        Edited to include a PASTEL GROUP HUG      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that looks like the Butter London Sweetie Shop Collection


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY!  I'm so glad you got the BL NPs!!!  :stars: I'm wearing Fruit Machine today.  After our 'Pink Challenge' for BCAM, I didn't think I'd wear pink again until next October.  Truth is--I LOVE pink.  It's obvious when I look over at my NP racks--2.5 rows of various shade of pink.  I also have pink NPs in my overflow stash which is (EEK) growing daily. I'm so happy for you, I think I'll dance! :happydance:


 lol thank you  Fruit machine is actually my fav of the line. I have lots of pinks too and this one stands out! so bright and creamy!  I'm wearing one of the MC opi sand polishes right now( the black one with red glitter) I'm trying to wear all my vampy colors before I  bust out the pastels. I think I have 3 more to go lol I think I need to sort my colors see which I have the most of. I think mine is pinks too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> which don't u have yet lol


  	CC has all that you mentioned plus Chanel, Zoya, Dior, NARS & A England.  I'm pretty sure I missed others that she has.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Good for you CC.  I think they'll be around for awhile.  See--I didn't enable you this time!  I mean, I could have said your sight must be failing if you can just look beyond those wonderful spring colors that evoke the fondest childhood memories of jelly beans and fluffy little pastel dresses, bonnets and easter eggs; and that those soft pastels are calming and just down right pretty to look at!  NOPE.  I'm not saying any of that!


  	Of course not! No enabling on this thread whatsoever. Oh no!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC has all that you mentioned plus Chanel, Zoya, Dior, NARS & A England.  I'm pretty sure I missed others that she has.    :fluffy:


 lol I kno she has twice as many untrieds as me. I know she bought 90 since December !!  so I'm wondering which ones from butter london doesn't she have since  she acquired like 30 in a couple weeks ( so jealous lol)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> EL Metallic Sage?? I got that one just last week for 70% off!! I guess that was a good find then. They had also another one for 70% off, a darker metallic grey (don't remember the name), but I did not get that.
> 
> They have also a teal one, which must be the Teal Topaz (is it a good one?) and the dark red-purplish one from fall 2012 (and a bunch of other fall stuff) for 30% off. I was going to keep me away from them, but hmmmmm...


  	Teal Topaz is LOVELY and looks exactly like the NP that Honey On Boost was wearing last week.  It looks so much like it that I did a polish change and put on Teal Topaz.  The gray EL might be Caviar.  I had Teal Topaz for a year before I ever wore it.  That's just twisted!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh my--it's happening.  My NP interests are broadening.  So much so that I couldn't wait to order a dotting tool.  I went trolling the net and this is what I found;
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Y4aYbtVYg
  	So cool.  I'm going to put gray dots ( EL's Caviar) on top of my pink mani (BL's Fruit Machine).  What have you ladies done to me.  Tee hee---This is way too much fun!  I love you guys!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2013)

I had such an unsatisfactory day, nailpolish-wise! I saw these Essence top coats on a blog and stormed out of the house, but five drugstores later, still no polishes in my bag. Aren't those real beauties? http://jahreszeitenhaus.blogspot.de/2013/01/swatches-essence-hugs-kisses-ledreams.html
  	Then, because I was in the city centre already, I decided to check out those UO dupes of DL polishes Naughtyp posted about, but I could've guessed: apparently we get different polishes from those in the US and the ones I found were far from awesome. *pout*
  	And neither my OPIs nor the a-englands got here today. *major pout*
  	I need my np fix, dammit!!!

  	(But I did a new mani today which I LOVE and must post pics tomorrow when there's some light again.)


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

i got the rest of my zoyas today!!! yeahhhh i hate how fedex said they were coming on tuesday!! they look lovely in the bottles, specially Bevin: it looks like a dusty green. im reallly impressed with the bottle of remover. i kind of thought that because it was a brand name the $9 dollars bottle was going to be miniature. 

  	i also got my nubar Reclaim, you know that's going to be my next mani!! 




 

 the bottle of pure acetone is gone! i just got the little one like a week ago, and the new zoya. both the zoya and sally one are 8oz. but the sallys one is $2 and its the one with non acetone. i do hate the cap of the sallys one, it leaks, so chances are im just going to get the 8oz of it and pour it into the zoya's cute bottle!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I had such an unsatisfactory day, nailpolish-wise! I saw these Essence top coats on a blog and stormed out of the house, but five drugstores later, still no polishes in my bag. Aren't those real beauties? http://jahreszeitenhaus.blogspot.de/2013/01/swatches-essence-hugs-kisses-ledreams.html
> Then, because I was in the city centre already, I decided to check out those UO dupes of DL polishes Naughtyp posted about, but I could've guessed: apparently we get different polishes from those in the US and the ones I found were far from awesome. *pout*
> And neither my OPIs nor the a-englands got here today. *major pout*
> I need my np fix, dammit!!!
> ...


  	     sorry that you couldnt find the ones you were looking for. the essence polishes look cool especially on top of the black polish!! mine a-englands havent even shipped yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	    i cant wait for pics of those manis.
  	    off topic: i went over my makeup collection yesterday and just thought how perfect were the 2 shadows that you swap me,for this year of greens and emeralds!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my--it's happening.  My NP interests are broadening.  So much so that I couldn't wait to order a dotting tool.  I went trolling the net and this is what I found;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Y4aYbtVYg
> So cool.  I'm going to put gray dots ( EL's Caviar) on top of my pink mani (BL's Fruit Machine).  What have you ladies done to me.  Tee hee---This is way too much fun!  I love you guys!!!


  	       ahahhaha the ones i found on ebay were like $1.45 with free shipping and you get five. just put dotting tools in the search. i would give you the link but the seller is not giving free shipping, probably cause i already bought from him. idk


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> sorry that you couldnt find the ones you were looking for. the essence polishes look cool especially on top of the black polish!! mine a-englands havent even shipped yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's so cool that they fit the colour of the year thingy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I had such an unsatisfactory day, nailpolish-wise! I saw these Essence top coats on a blog and stormed out of the house, but five drugstores later, still no polishes in my bag. Aren't those real beauties? http://jahreszeitenhaus.blogspot.de/2013/01/swatches-essence-hugs-kisses-ledreams.html
> Then, because I was in the city centre already, I decided to check out those UO dupes of DL polishes Naughtyp posted about, but I could've guessed: apparently we get different polishes from those in the US and the ones I found were far from awesome. *pout*
> And neither my OPIs nor the a-englands got here today. *major pout*
> I need my np fix, dammit!!!
> ...


  	Awwwwwwwww  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Feeling your pain/pout


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ahahhaha the ones i found on ebay were like $1.45 with free shipping and you get five. just put dotting tools in the search. i would give you the link but the seller is not giving free shipping, probably cause i already bought from him. idk


  	Thanks anyway!  I made my own dotting tool with a pencil and straight pin until I order a proper one.   My polka dot mani is super cute!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's so cool that they fit the colour of the year thingy!


  	      yes! i luv them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's so cool that they fit the colour of the year thingy!


  	I read that too--Emerald Green is the color of the year!  OT...did you notice that the happy cloud stopped dancing?  I think I killed him...he was exhausted .... see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He actually looks pissed, not happy!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks anyway!  I made my own dotting tool with a pencil and straight pin until I order a proper one.   My polka dot mani is super cute!


  	Show us!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

^^^yes you have to post a pic!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I read that too--Emerald Green is the color of the year!  OT...did you notice that the happy cloud stopped dancing?  I think I killed him...he was exhausted .... see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Just wait, and he will transform into something like the bad puffy marshmallow man CC posted about!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

Toothpicks make the most awesome dotting tools EVAH! Partly because most proper dotting tools are too big for my ickle nails and partly because you don't have to clean them


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Toothpicks make the most awesome dotting tools EVAH! Partly because most proper dotting tools are too big for my ickle nails and partly because you don't have to clean them


  	   a long time ago i tried doing flowers by dotting just with the nail polish brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the dots werent really dots


----------



## littlepickle (Jan 19, 2013)

Hooray, a polish thread!! I haven't been on Specktra in aaaaages, but I'm such a polish addict.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Hooray, a polish thread!! I haven't been on Specktra in aaaaages, but I'm such a polish addict.


  welcome to the club lol what's ur fav np brand? which color do u buy most often?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> a long time ago i tried doing flowers by dotting just with the nail polish brush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think we've all been there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I went through a disastrous, and thankfully short, episode of stamping. Good thing I never splashed out on the Konad stuff


----------



## jennyap (Jan 19, 2013)

I had a good NP day today  

  	First, I ordered some of the nail sticks someone posted about here, and they arrived earlier in the week, so today I set to swatching all my polishes. I'll share a pic of the full collection tomorrow when I have daylight! Things I discovered - considering how rarely I do (or am likely to do) a French manicure, I have way too many French polishes. Need to thin those out a bit. Nudes generally are my biggest category in fact, which is weird 'cos they're what I wear least. Also, I have barely any cream polishes - almost everything is shimmery. Not a single proper coral in my collection, and I have surprisingly few purples or blues either.

  	Second, I got my A England shipping notice this morning (actually arrived in my inbox at about midnight) which made me happy, I was even happier when the polishes themselves turned up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's my haul: 





  	L-R: Tess D'Urbervilles, Saint George, Tristam
  	Princess Sabra, Excalibur, Bridal Veil

  	I was most excited for Saint George and in the flesh - having swatched all these instantly of course - it is insanely gorgeous. As is Tristam, and the holo in Princess Sabra is amazing. I can't wait to wear these. I discovered that I have a near-identical dupe for Excalibur already - L'Oreal Chrome Shine 342, which I'm pretty sure has been discontinued for years LOL. When swatching, Saint George even seemed like it will be a proper one-coater. I am instantly in love with this brand, and I went straight back to the site to place another order! I now have Holy Grail (limited edition version) and Dragon on their way to me. More will follow for sure! I was also surprised to discover that they're based right around the corner from where I worked for 5 years, nothing like supporting local companies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This is what I've had on my nails this week: 





  	Estee Lauder Dressed to Kill. I love the colour, but I do find the formula a touch thick/difficult to work with so this isn't my neatest mani ever - don't look too closely! It's coming off tomorrow - I'm serving on a jury for the next couple of weeks, so time to get conservative and crack out some of those nudes.


----------



## littlepickle (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome! Favourite nail polish brand is a tricky one - I love so many. Possibly China Glaze, they were the first brand I fell in love with. How about you? My favourite colour polish is green!


----------



## littlepickle (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, great haul jennyap, looks like you chose some gorgeous colours! I took part in that sale too - snagged Dragon, St George and Tess D'Ubervilles  They haven't arrived yet but I'm in New Zealand, so it's a long way for the pretty polish to travel!


----------



## Corally (Jan 19, 2013)

Tess D'Urbervilles is... GORGEOUS.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Favourite nail polish brand is a tricky one - I love so many. Possibly China Glaze, they were the first brand I fell in love with. How about you? My favourite colour polish is green!


 I don't know if I can answer my own questions lol! for brand I think it's china glaze be quad it's more affordable otherwise I really love butter london. my biggest stash is OPI tho. my fav nail polish color right now is teal/aqua/mints. I just bought 14 this year and want 7 more


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

Fantastic that you got your goodies so quickly jennyap! Nice haul.

  	I received my AE shipping notification on the 16th (my Illamasquas were shipped a day before) but I doubt I'll get my hands on them any time soon. The post is painfully slow these days - a whole bunch of things I ordered ages ago still haven't shown up. One of them was shipped on 25 Dec, FFS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I hope it's simply a matter of posties choosing to stay at home instead of delivering stuff in this freezing weather.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Favourite nail polish brand is a tricky one - I love so many. Possibly China Glaze, they were the first brand I fell in love with. How about you? My favourite colour polish is green!


  	     Welcome to the thread, i love china glaze too! dont hesitate to share brands, colors, hauls and manis with us!!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Fantastic that you got your goodies so quickly jennyap! Nice haul.
> 
> *I received my AE shipping notification on the 16th (my Illamasquas were shipped a day before) but I doubt I'll get my hands on them any time soon.* The post is painfully slow these days - a whole bunch of things I ordered ages ago still haven't shown up. One of them was shipped on 25 Dec, FFS!
> 
> ...


  	You never know. I just checked the package mine came in, and although I got my shipping notification within the last 24 hours, they were actually posted on the 14th, so yours could have gone out earlier than the 16th


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Hooray, a polish thread!! I haven't been on Specktra in aaaaages, but *I'm such a polish addict*.


  	You've come to the right place


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

jennyap said:


> You never know. I just checked the package mine came in, and although I got my shipping notification within the last 24 hours, they were actually posted on the 14th, so yours could have gone out earlier than the 16th


  	Could well be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not really bothered about my AE order at this point. It's the other stuff that I'm worried about. I hope they arrive next week otherwise I'm _really_ going to get paranoid.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^^yes you have to post a pic!


  	Okay, but don't judge.  I did this on a whim and the pic isn't that great because you can see light reflecting in some of the nails.  I was so excited that I snapped it as soon as they were dry enough, paying very little attention to photographic technique and detail.  Here goes


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wait, and he will transform into something like the bad puffy marshmallow man CC posted about!!!


  	Sun of a gun...he's moving again! Seriously, did you see when he was frozen and not moving?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Toothpicks make the most awesome dotting tools EVAH! Partly because most proper dotting tools are too big for my ickle nails and partly because you don't have to clean them


  	Good point!!!   LOL Pun intended!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I think we've all been there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So does that mean this is just a phase and I'll get over it???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Hooray, a polish thread!! I haven't been on Specktra in aaaaages, but I'm such a polish addict.








 Hi there!  We always have room for and welcome new NPAs!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Thanks for the welcome! Favourite nail polish brand is a tricky one - I love so many. Possibly China Glaze, they were the first brand I fell in love with. How about you? My favourite colour polish is green!


  	OMG.  Cartoon Chic has met her match.  She loves green NP too and her NP collection is massive.  You'll meet her soon.  She's pretty special!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I had a good NP day today
> 
> First, I ordered some of the nail sticks someone posted about here, and they arrived earlier in the week, so today I set to swatching all my polishes. I'll share a pic of the full collection tomorrow when I have daylight! Things I discovered - considering how rarely I do (or am likely to do) a French manicure, I have way too many French polishes. Need to thin those out a bit. Nudes generally are my biggest category in fact, which is weird 'cos they're what I wear least. Also, I have barely any cream polishes - almost everything is shimmery. Not a single proper coral in my collection, and I have surprisingly few purples or blues either.
> 
> ...


 Oh so pretty!  I initially thought you were wearing Chanel's Malice.  I love your A Englands...they look so regal. 




 I'm waiting for my AE order, and I'm being unusually patient about it---perhaps because I've been getting other orders.  Seeing your AE haul has me now longing for them .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Wow, great haul jennyap, looks like you chose some gorgeous colours! I took part in that sale too - snagged Dragon, St George and Tess D'Ubervilles  They haven't arrived yet but I'm in New Zealand, so it's a long way for the pretty polish to travel!


  	I think we all ordered around the same time and if I'm not mistaken, we all ordered Dragon too!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think we all ordered around the same time and if I'm not mistaken, we all ordered Dragon too!


  	I'm pretty sure there weren't enough Dragons left for other people by the time we were done with our orders


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, but don't judge.  I did this on a whim and the pic isn't that great because you can see light reflecting in some of the nails.  I was so excited that I snapped it as soon as they were dry enough, paying very little attention to photographic technique and detail.  Here goes


  	Those polka dots are adorable!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 19, 2013)

I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..

  	Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  Cartoon Chic has met her match.  She loves green NP too and her NP collection is massive.  You'll meet her soon.  She's pretty special!!!


  	Yes she is! =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..
> 
> Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


  	So pretty! i need more too, i only have two =( I want some of the newer ones that havent released yet


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I think so, it was too pretty not to get!!
> 
> Nice job!! i love the combo of colors, wha tcolor did u use for your dots?
> 
> Yes she is! =)


  	BL's Fruit Machine & EL's Caviar (gray)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I had a good NP day today
> 
> First, I ordered some of the nail sticks someone posted about here, and they arrived earlier in the week, so today I set to swatching all my polishes. I'll share a pic of the full collection tomorrow when I have daylight! Things I discovered - considering how rarely I do (or am likely to do) a French manicure, I have way too many French polishes. Need to thin those out a bit. Nudes generally are my biggest category in fact, which is weird 'cos they're what I wear least. Also, I have barely any cream polishes - almost everything is shimmery. Not a single proper coral in my collection, and I have surprisingly few purples or blues either.
> 
> ...


  	Nice pics!! I just got my first Estee Lauder np a couple weeks ago! =)
  	 I think my A england was delivered already! i had a post it in my mail box that i had a package in the managers office.
  	ANd guess what else was in my mailbox?! My zoyas, they are so beeautiful, i can not wait to wear all these colors! 
  	My moms boyfriend gave her this really nice round , sort of hat box thing and i said oooh i can put my np in there! so she gave it to me, ill post a pic later lol. I think i need to avoid this thread for the next few weeks. I just went to get an oil change today and i ended up having to get 2 new tires + an alignment!  ther e goes 4 bills! ughhh. i need my w2 already so i can do my tax return! and instead of using it to pay bill, im just going to buy more stuff. and keep paying my bills....


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..
> 
> Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


  	Your manis are always so pretty!  Is that DL's Ray of Light?  Zoya Pinta is so pretty...I want...I need


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Nice pics!! I just got my first Estee Lauder np a couple weeks ago! =)
> I think my A england was delivered already! i had a post it in my mail box that i had a package in the managers office.
> ANd guess what else was in my mailbox?! My zoyas, they are so beeautiful, i can not wait to wear all these colors!
> My moms boyfriend gave her this really nice round , sort of hat box thing and i said oooh i can put my np in there! so she gave it to me, ill post a pic later lol. I think i need to avoid this thread for the next few weeks. I just went to get an oil change today and i ended up having to get 2 new tires + an alignment!  ther e goes 4 bills! ughhh. i need my w2 already so i can do my tax return! and instead of using it to pay bill, im just going to buy more stuff. and keep paying my bills....


  	Ughhhhh is right!  I have to get a new tire...I had a flat.  I hope I don't need more than one.  Don't you just hate when life interferes with NP Hualing????


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ughhhhh is right!  I have to get a new tire...I had a flat.  I hope I don't need more than one.  Don't you just hate when life interferes with NP Hualing????


  	Totally! i got my np i was jonsing over at least lol. But this is taking away from my makeup hauling too dammit! lol ugh i hate cars sometimes tho lol


----------



## kimibos (Jan 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..
> 
> Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


  	      BEATIFUL!! i agree with medgal your mani always looks perfect. like the cut of nail is soo straight i luv it!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>





honey on boost said:


> I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..  Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


  Medgal, ADORABLE! Love the colours and the dots!  Honey, I've to agree with the others: perfect mani, perfect nails! So pretty!


----------



## littlepickle (Jan 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..
> 
> Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


  	Oh my gosh I am lusting after Let's Go Crazy so much. I might have to snag a bottle from the Bay of Evil!

  	Thank you so much for all the welcomes everyone!

  	Naughtyp I adore Butter London too. I only have a handful of them though because the NZ retail price is $30.90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My biggest stash is China Glaze, closely followed by Kleancolor & Color Club. I wouldn't say Kleancolor are my favourite, but they are so cheap and have so many unique colours (mostly the glitters)!

  	Buickmackane - that is a pretty sweet avatar you have there 

  	Cute mani medgal! Looking forward to meeting Cartoon Chic. Dragon has been a lemming of mine for so long. I can only conclude we all have amazing taste!

  	Here is my current mani - sorry for the spam, it's hard to narrow down the photos with colour shifting glitter!

  	Hits Phenomena Moonbow, 2 coats over black.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Sun of a gun...he's moving again! Seriously, did you see when he was frozen and not moving?????


  	Dunno about the fluffy Ghostbusters character, but I noticed the puking emoticon in my crap mani post was a bit static for a while. It just sat there looking all green and uncomfortable. Then it went back to its usual vomity self.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 20, 2013)

Like littlepickle and honey on boost I had the urge for something sparkly and something dark, and so this mani came to life:







  	Sorry for the pic spam, I just love it so much!


----------



## MACina (Jan 20, 2013)

NO,NO,NO......I did not see these awesome A-England polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	OMG, they do all look stunning!!!


honey on boost said:


> I did a Deborah Lippman mani the other night. I'm officially hooked! Time to get some more..
> 
> Let's go crazy over Zoya Pinta


----------



## MACina (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow....adorable, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Like littlepickle and honey on boost I had the urge for something sparkly and something dark, and so this mani came to life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 



 		 			...
 		 			Buickmackane - that is a pretty sweet avatar you have there 
 		 			...




  	A lady of good taste, I see? I PMd you my number. We should meet up for a Scotch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Awesome mani btw. I didn't pick up Moonbow because I have Ozotic 528 which I think is super close. I do have Borealis though. Love it! I use it very sparingly because the bottle's so bloody tiny.


  	Honey on boost - gorgeous as ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seeing your nails sometimes makes me wonder why I even bother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anneri - such a  lovely combo! Do you plan on mattifying it? I love me a mattified flakie!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Like littlepickle and honey on boost I had the urge for something sparkly and something dark, and so this mani came to life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Just gorgeous ladies! Love all of those.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 20, 2013)

Time for some more picture spam - photographed my entire collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aren't they pretty?!


----------



## MRV (Jan 20, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Hooray, a polish thread!! I haven't been on Specktra in aaaaages, but I'm such a polish addict.








  	Awesome haul, jennyap! I hopefully get my order, with Dragon of course, next week!

  	It's nice to see so many lovely manis! Cute dotty nails, Medgal, and Honey, you are tempring me to get more DL, but I have to sort out my BL lemmings first!


----------



## MRV (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh, lovely colorful fans! So helpful to see and compare the colours you have.


jennyap said:


> Time for some more picture spam - photographed my entire collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh holy hell, I have to stop hanging out on this thread! Went shopping this afternoon as I wanted to check out the new Dior collection. Came home with rather more than that: 





  	L-R Dior Gris Trianon, Essie Butler Please & Where's My Chauffeur, Models Own Indian Ocean (icy blue with pink shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), NYC Lavender Cupcake. 

  	I'm passing on Rosy Bow and Tutu - Tutu is too pale, and Rosy Bow too sugary sweet for my taste.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 20, 2013)

Just wanted to share a beautiful mani I found on a blog: http://pshiiit.com/2013/01/14/tuto-nail-art-facile-nail-art-aux-couleurs-de-printemps/
  	I think that pastel shades don't work on me, but I'm really tempted to try something similar!


----------



## Corally (Jan 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to share a beautiful mani I found on a blog: http://pshiiit.com/2013/01/14/tuto-nail-art-facile-nail-art-aux-couleurs-de-printemps/ I think that pastel shades don't work on me, but I'm really tempted to try something similar!


 That's pretty. :eyelove:


----------



## jennyap (Jan 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to share a beautiful mani I found on a blog: http://pshiiit.com/2013/01/14/tuto-nail-art-facile-nail-art-aux-couleurs-de-printemps/
> I think that pastel shades don't work on me, but I'm really tempted to try something similar!


  	Very nice!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 20, 2013)

*AWW Thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*




jennyap said:


> Oh holy hell, I have to stop hanging out on this thread! Went shopping this afternoon as I wanted to check out the new Dior collection. Came home with rather more than that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol!! I love all your choices. I need to buy Where's my Chauffeur already.. I don't know what I'm waiting for.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 20, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oh holy hell, I have to stop hanging out on this thread! Went shopping this afternoon as I wanted to check out the new Dior collection. Came home with rather more than that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful !


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 



 		 			So I took a Sunday walk and got a bottle of TT! The dark grey polish was actually Wild Storm from Spring 2011 but it was gone. Also the last bottle of Metallic Sage was strangely only 50% off now.



  	Great! I'm so happy you were able to buy TT. I doubt it will stick around for too long, it's too pretty a colour to pass up at that sort of price


----------



## MRV (Jan 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Great! I'm so happy you were able to buy TT. I doubt it will stick around for too long, it's too pretty a colour to pass up at that sort of price


  	Thanks! I have come to the conclusion that people here are not very interested/up to date with makeup (esp. regarding this deparment store) so I can make awesome finds!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> which don't u have yet lol


  	I don't have any of the new Spring colors and I want all of them. Plus the nude colors that are coming out.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't think they're LE. My willpower is still intact. I didn't buy anything and will wait for another sale.


  	Yay! I'm putting the breaks on my NP shopping as well. I'll get the DL Staccatos and Mermaids and that's it. Need (lots of) cash for all those new MAC collections!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Like littlepickle and honey on boost I had the urge for something sparkly and something dark, and so this mani came to life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      i loveeee it!!! those essence top coats are tempting me!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 20, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oh holy hell, I have to stop hanging out on this thread! Went shopping this afternoon as I wanted to check out the new Dior collection. Came home with rather more than that:
> 
> 
> L-R Dior Gris Trianon, Essie Butler Please & Where's My Chauffeur, Models Own Indian Ocean (icy blue with pink shimmer
> ...


  	     ahhh i just passed by the mall and didnt go to cvs! what if that beautiful NYC purple was there?!??


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol I kno she has twice as many untrieds as me. I know she bought 90 since December !! so I'm wondering which ones from butter london doesn't she have since she acquired like 30 in a couple weeks ( so jealous lol)


	Oohhh, that's what you meant with your question. I misunderstood. Lol! Here are the Butter London's that I *don't* have that are on my wishlist. This list is still too long.

  	- Slapper
	- Trout Pout
	- Macbeth
	- Yummy Mummy
	- Aston
	- Tart with a Heart
	- HRH
	- Royal Navy
	- Saucy Jack
	- Artful Dodger
	- Disco Biscuit
	- Muggins
	- Cream Tea
	- Henley Regatta
	- Wallis
	- Branwen's Feather
	- Big Smoke
	- Blowing Raspberries
	- Union Jack Black
	- Chimney Sweep
	- British Racing Green
	- Fiddlesticks
	- Knackered
	- Dodgy Barnett
	- Snog
	- Fairy Lights
  	- Olympic Set
  	- Spring 2013 colors
  	- Nude Set

  	I still don't have any Essies or Diors yet, but I'm working on it. Lol, can I count OPI if I only have one?


----------



## kimibos (Jan 20, 2013)

i passed by sally and got 2 orly treatments to give them a try. a long time ago i tried the nailtrition one, a mini bottle and i liked it, so i decided to get the big one now, and i also got the bonder base coat for free. REMEMBER ORLY PRODUCTS ARE BUY1 GET1 FREE this month! there are 11 days left!! 

  	i said i was not going to get more base coats till i finished all the ones i have open right now. so im going to start these ones later. 
  	I went to get the big seche vite refill bottle, but they didnt have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i saw the poshe one but didnt get it. i found the out the door one, so i decided to ge the 2.5oz bottle, its huge!!! ill give it a try later tonight.

Cartonchic- if you love greens you have to try NUBAR RECLAIM. i got it from ebay at $7.?? with free shipping, because the nubar site has crazy shipping for just one bottle, like $14. i bet you are going to love it!!


----------



## littlepickle (Jan 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Like littlepickle and honey on boost I had the urge for something sparkly and something dark, and so this mani came to life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love that combo Anneri!

  	Gosh, another great haul jennyap! I know I don't _need _Butler Please and Where's My Chaffeur, but dammit, I want them! Indian Ocean is to die for, I have that one. Great swatch spam too?

  	Thanks honeyonboost! I think the little Hits bottles are just so cute. It's a shame the brushes can be a mixed bag.

  	BuickMackane I must have more Phenomena glitters! If only Ozotic didn't discontinue the Elytras 

  	How many polishes do you guys have? My collection is sitting around the 750 mark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I'm trying to work through my untrieds and clear out some stuff at the moment!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 20, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> ...
> I think the little Hits bottles are just so cute. It's a shame the brushes can be a mixed bag.
> 
> BuickMackane I must have more Phenomena glitters! If only Ozotic didn't discontinue the Elytras
> ...


  	Good grief, Hits brushes are hideous! Half of mine had to receive a haircut before I could actually use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yeah, so annoying that they had to DC Elytras. They were brilliant. Check out Borealis. I don't remember there being a dupe for that in the Elytra range.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 20, 2013)

Whew! Finally caught up! I'm loving all the new mani pics and hauls.

  	@ Medgal - Your polkadot nails are too cute! You and Naughty are so sweet with your comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@ honey - I haven't worn Let's Go Crazy yet, but you are so making me want to. Beautiful!

  	@ jennyap - Thanks for sharing your A-England haul and your swatches. I ran out of nail sticks before I could finish swatching all of my polishes, but I started to noticed trends within my own collection as well. I have a lot more dark colored polishes than I thought, and I'm surprised by how many blues I have.

  	@ littlepickle - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to meet you!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 20, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> Gosh, another great haul jennyap! I know I don't _need _Butler Please and Where's My Chaffeur, but dammit, I want them! Indian Ocean is to die for, I have that one. Great swatch spam too?
> 
> How many polishes do you guys have? My collection is sitting around the 750 mark


  	You can see exactly how many I have - with today's haul I have exactly 61, so I have a LONG way to go to catch you all up. Mind you, I'm doing my best, I'm pretty sure I've bought as many this month as the whole of last year combined


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *Wot she said. Reclaim is the best green holo ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol, come on guys! I'm trying to have some willpower.

  	kimibos, you found Poshe at Sally's? I still haven't made my way to the store yet. I did a mani yesterday with Chanel Rose Confidentiel. I used the Beauty Secrets top coat just to give it another try and the drying drops. I had to wash my hands about an hour later and my nails were ruined. I patted my hands dry, but still got towel prints and smudged nails. I had to leave and didn't have time to change it. I still wore the color for a day so I'm crossing it off my untrieds list!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Wot she said. Reclaim is the best green holo ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     ohh i did but i dont know yet if i can do that much glitter.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, come on guys! I'm trying to have some willpower.
> kimibos, you found Poshe at Sally's? I still haven't made my way to the store yet. I did a mani yesterday with Chanel Rose Confidentiel. I used the Beauty Secrets top coat just to give it another try and the drying drops. I had to wash my hands about an hour later and my nails were ruined. I patted my hands dry, but still got towel prints and smudged nails. I had to leave and didn't have time to change it. I still wore the color for a day so I'm crossing it off my untrieds list!


  	    yep they had it. but i went with the huge out the door  bottle. 






reclaim


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 20, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> I love that combo Anneri!
> 
> Gosh, another great haul jennyap! I know I don't _need _Butler Please and Where's My Chaffeur, but dammit, I want them! Indian Ocean is to die for, I have that one. Great swatch spam too?
> 
> ...








 at 750. I just counted 163 in my stash. I don't think that's a lot. It also doesn't seem like that many when I look at the bottles.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Like littlepickle and honey on boost I had the urge for something sparkly and something dark, and so this mani came to life:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's so pretty...glad you shared!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Dunno about the fluffy Ghostbusters character, but I noticed the puking emoticon in my crap mani post was a bit static for a while. It just sat there looking all green and uncomfortable. Then it went back to its usual vomity self.


  	Both must have resulted from network difficulties!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> - Fairy Lights 		 			- Olympic Set
> - Spring 2013 colors
> - Nude Set
> 
> I still don't have any Essies or Diors yet, but I'm working on it. Lol, can I count OPI if I only have one?


  	I thought for sure you had taken the Dior plunge! No Essies.  Be still my heart.  There are some wonderful NP colors in the brand. Of your list above I have Trout Pout, Cream Tea, Knackered (green , Wallis & Tea With the Queen.  Today I banished my polka dot mani for Trustafarian, which I've had even before joining this thread.  I love its softness, and I was able to create a serene green eye look w/ one of the MAC holiday Fabulousness eye kits---surprisingly nice pairing & outcome.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just gorgeous littlepickle---love the pics!  Please keep em coming!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





littlepickle said:


> Oh my gosh I am lusting after Let's Go Crazy so much. I might have to snag a bottle from the Bay of Evil!
> 
> Thank you so much for all the welcomes everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, come on guys! I'm trying to have some willpower.
> kimibos, you found Poshe at Sally's? I still haven't made my way to the store yet. I did a mani yesterday with Chanel Rose Confidentiel. I used the Beauty Secrets top coat just to give it another try and the drying drops. I had to wash my hands about an hour later and my nails were ruined. I patted my hands dry, but still got towel prints and smudged nails. I had to leave and didn't have time to change it. I still wore the color for a day so I'm crossing it off my untrieds list!


  	That's just so sad CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I hope you find a combo--top coat & drying agent that really works for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Totally! i got my np i was jonsing over at least lol. But this is taking away from my makeup hauling too dammit! lol ugh i hate cars sometimes tho lol


  	I'm attending an Archie's Girls event Feb 5th & told my husband that my haul will be my Valentine's Day gift.  I think he was relieved that he now doesn't have to think about what to get me or go shopping for it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2013)

littlepickle said:


> I love that combo Anneri!
> 
> Gosh, another great haul jennyap! I know I don't _need _Butler Please and Where's My Chaffeur, but dammit, I want them! Indian Ocean is to die for, I have that one. Great swatch spam too?
> 
> ...


  	I know I have more than 200 and I'm positive it's less than 400.  If I continue on this thread, that could change very quickly.  I'm trying to focus on the untrieds too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm attending an Archie's Girls event Feb 5th & told my husband that my haul will be my Valentine's Day gift.  I think he was relieved that he now doesn't have to think about what to get me or go shopping for it!!!


	Awesome! im going to the event on the 5th too! =D my bf is out of work =( so i will be buying Archies for myself lol.

  	Speaking od Archies, no one really seems to care about the np over in that thread. So i will ask if any of my fellow np addicts are planning to get any from the archies set?
  	 I want the coral betty one ( not like i need another coral but hey!) and the berry Veronica one. More for collectors sake than the colors. 
  	Is that silly?
  	I want the 3 np in Baking Beauties too I think. The mint one for sure, maybe the pink and periwinkle. But i have a lot of pastely cream polishes i just bought...........and a lot of blue pinks and periwinkles. We will see!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



 	 		     ohh i did but i dont know yet if i can do that much glitter. 


  	Yeah, they're _very _glittery. Definitely not to everyone's taste. The godawful removal is only worth it if you really love your glitters.


----------



## MRV (Jan 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Awesome! im going to the event on the 5th too! =D my bf is out of work =( so i will be buying Archies for myself lol.
> Speaking od Archies, no one really seems to care about the np over in that thread. So i will ask if any of my fellow np addicts are planning to get any from the archies set?
> I want the coral betty one ( not like i need another coral but hey!) and the berry Veronica one. More for collectors sake than the colors.
> Is that silly?
> I want the 3 np in Baking Beauties too I think. The mint one for sure, maybe the pink and periwinkle. But i have a lot of pastely cream polishes i just bought...........and a lot of blue pinks and periwinkles. We will see!


  	I'm going to get at least one Betty polish, and BB's mint and periwinkle are on my mind, too!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 21, 2013)

I will skip Archie. That's a first, ladies and gents! *bows*
  	I also will have to seriously cut back on the np spendings, seeing all the awesome MAC collections we'll get in the Spring!

  	I really hope that my np will arrive today. But we had some ice rain yesterday (the airport had to close down) and snow today, so I somehow doubt it. Meh.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *I will skip Archie*. That's a first, ladies and gents! *bows*
> I also will have to seriously cut back on the np spendings, seeing all the awesome MAC collections we'll get in the Spring!
> 
> I really hope that my np will arrive today. But we had some ice rain yesterday (the airport had to close down) and snow today, so I somehow doubt it. Meh.


	HERESY!!! Burn the witch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you are united with your NPs today. I have so much stuff I should have received by now it's not funny.


----------



## MACina (Jan 21, 2013)

....wow!


Anneri said:


> *I will skip Archie*. That's a first, ladies and gents! *bows*
> I also will have to seriously cut back on the np spendings, seeing all the awesome MAC collections we'll get in the Spring!
> 
> I really hope that my np will arrive today. But we had some ice rain yesterday (the airport had to close down) and snow today, so I somehow doubt it. Meh.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....wow!


  	I feel very accomplished! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But hey, the money goes back into MAC in April... *groans*


----------



## MACina (Jan 21, 2013)

.......April is going to be crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Fortunatly there will only be the Mineralize Lipsticks Collection in March....a tiny little break LOL




Anneri said:


> I feel very accomplished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jan 21, 2013)

For me, the break will be February and March - do you buy your MAC in Germany? Because we'll get Archie in March. February ist Strength (thank God I've got my items already) and the brow thingies. And I think they will spring something on us for March that we don't now about yet - because only one collex?! Unheard of! *g*


----------



## Anneri (Jan 21, 2013)

Look what the postie just brought:





  	Finally!

  	Still waiting for the OPIs, though - they come from a seller in GB too and where shipped before the a-englands. Strange.


----------



## MACina (Jan 21, 2013)

....stunning haul, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> For me, the break will be February and March - do you buy your MAC in Germany? Because we'll get Archie in March. February ist Strength (thank God I've got my items already) and the brow thingies. And I think they will spring something on us for March that we don't now about yet - because only one collex?! Unheard of! *g*


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 21, 2013)

No NPs in the post for me. Jeez. I'm getting super worried about my BB Couture haul now. And my NARS Pokerface which was shipped on December effin 26th! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anyways, today's mani was 2 coats of OPI What's With the Cattitude topped with Sephora Chaotic, which a dear friend and colleague brought back for me from her short stay in NY (yay for conferences!). It's almost a dead on dupe for Lynderella Join the Dots. There was a bit of a glass file massacre shortly before this mani came to life, so my nails look like those of a 10-year old. Which is pretty much business at usual as far as I'm concerned.

  	What was I saying? Yes, mani: With flash:






  	And another pic, blurry but a lot more colour accurate:


----------



## jennyap (Jan 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> No NPs in the post for me. Jeez. I'm getting super worried about my BB Couture haul now. And my NARS Pokerface which was shipped on December effin 26th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ugh, I'd be getting worried too  Hope they turn up soon! 

  	Love the mani. I'm in a nude polish (for court...) and it is just so boring to me, especially when I have those amazing A Englands waiting to be tried. Speaking of which (don't hate me) I got my shipping notice for my second order today, woohoo.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> Today I'm wearing Heroine on lips and Nubar Pasadena Purple on nails. It's the bomb! My _favourite purple_ shade. I can't believe I kept this one in the bottle for years. Mac cannot top this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Woah, those are both AMAZING.


----------



## Corally (Jan 21, 2013)

Did my nails again today.. not so sure if I like it or hate it. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Awesome! im going to the event on the 5th too! =D my bf is out of work =( so i will be buying Archies for myself lol.
> Speaking od Archies, no one really seems to care about the np over in that thread. So i will ask if any of my fellow np addicts are planning to get any from the archies set?
> I want the coral betty one ( not like i need another coral but hey!) and the berry Veronica one. More for collectors sake than the colors.
> Is that silly?
> I want the 3 np in Baking Beauties too I think. The mint one for sure, maybe the pink and periwinkle. But i have a lot of pastely cream polishes i just bought...........and a lot of blue pinks and periwinkles. We will see!


  	I'll definitely be checking them out, hopefully via swatches before the event and then at the event so I can target anything that I might like.  I have a real soft spot for pastels.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 21, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	      i love it!! and whoahhhh your nails are long girl, not long ago you posted a pic with short ones right? i love long nails badly. i also like how yours grow in kind of oval/circle shape, mine are square and i afraid for shaping them circle cause , i dont want the nail file to weaken them and then have broken ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2013)

NP Contagion...by golly your polka dots are *WAY LOVELY!!!!    *






Corally said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2013)

They are sooooooooo pretty.  What a nice way of keeping track of your NPs and using them as a selection tool.  Great idea & nice presentation!!!!


jennyap said:


> Time for some more picture spam - photographed my entire collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh they are so pretty! I love the bottles too!!  Which A Englands are they?  I long for mine too.  I got one little NP in the mail today...the box was enormous and contained Butter London's *JASPER.  *I love it!



Anneri said:


> Look what the postie just brought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh I LOVE the mani.  Not only does this thread enable one in the purchase of massive amounts of NP, it also inspires one to actually use it!  That's a good thing--a really good thing!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> No NPs in the post for me. Jeez. I'm getting super worried about my BB Couture haul now. And my NARS Pokerface which was shipped on December effin 26th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jan 21, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	I love this combo. Green & teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, plus the differences in texture make it special.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes it is! Coconut Kiss seems to be less red. I love intense purples like PP, but I don't actually have many purple polishes because they usually are rather blue (with no red). But lavenders are another story.
> 
> Oh, nice. Were you for businees or pleasure?
> 
> ...


  	I used to buy purple shimmers like crazy but I'm over them now.  Of the warmer shades I have ChG Stella is probably my favourite. Zoya Yasmeen is nice too. I hope I fall back in love with those shades at some point because I feel guilty for not using them very often.

  	I went to Helsinki to see a gig at the Tavastia. Until about 1-1.5 years ago my makeup addiction was lying more or less dormant so all my spare cash went to nail polish and gigs/festivals. Now that makeup (and watches!) are back on the gigs got a bit sidelined. I'm normally a lazy bastard but I got to do a lot of travelling during my gig going years. Plus a lot of waiting outside the venue with the rain pishing down and quite a bit of sleeping at the train station waiting for the first train back home because I missed the last one and I didn't have cash for the hotel, having spent the lot on gig paraphernalia I'd never ever use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	DL Sweet Dreams is gorgeous! I found it on eBay for quite a decent price and I received it in no time. It's such a cheery happy colour!

  	re: Cattitude - maiandjays might still have it. No harm in dropping them an e-mail to check


*Corally* - that mani is awesome _and you bloody well know it_!!!


----------



## Corally (Jan 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Did my nails again today.. not so sure if I like it or hate it. :lol:
> ...


 Yeah my christmas mani  My nails grow really fast, but I hate it.. I can't file them down as much as I'd like because they'd split if I do, so after a certain amount of time they break or I have to clip them  short.  I really like quare and squoval nails but it doesn't suit my nails..   And thanks everyone! :fluffy: I'm still not sure about the nails though haha, I like it but it feels a bit clownish. :lol:  I'm still waiting on my China Glazes..  ooh:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> And yes, if you don't have Reclaim yet, you need it!!! CC, look at this!








  Must. Get. Reclaim.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I thought for sure you had taken the Dior plunge! No Essies.  Be still my heart.  There are some wonderful NP colors in the brand. Of your list above I have Trout Pout, Cream Tea, Knackered (green , Wallis & Tea With the Queen.  Today I banished my polka dot mani for Trustafarian, which I've had even before joining this thread.  I love its softness, and I was able to create a serene green eye look w/ one of the MAC holiday Fabulousness eye kits---surprisingly nice pairing & outcome.


	Nope, no Diors yet. I'm trying to wait until next month when Tutu becomes available. I am getting some Essies this month, though. I'm still finalizing my list.

  	I added Cream Tea to my list because of you. I saw it at Ulta a few weeks ago and remembered you said you had it. I did the same thing when kimibos mentioned having Tea with the Queen. I haven't worn Trustafarian yet, but I did a new mani with Lady Muck. It's a very pretty color like you all said. But it also got ruined. I didn't use any top coat this time and only used the drying drops. It worked with Lillibet's Jubilee but not with Lady Muck. I hope to finally make it to the store today to get my new top coats. Sally's has a special where you can get a free Seche Vite top coat with a China Glaze polish. I'll probably end up doing this too. I just really wanted a substitute for Seche that wouldn't get gloopy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 22, 2013)

I saw these videos for removing glitter nail polish. The first one does remind me of Freddy Krueger like Buick said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DObRTb7NgAw

  	Here's another video that uses little nail soak containers instead of foil.
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WfkRtMg2CQ

  	I'm not sure about using pure acetone, though. I don't think my nails could handle it.


----------



## MRV (Jan 22, 2013)

Have you seen the Illamasqua teaser? Looks like new polish(es)?


----------



## MRV (Jan 22, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I used to buy purple shimmers like crazy but I'm over them now.  Of the warmer shades I have* ChG Stella is probably my favourite.* Zoya Yasmeen is nice too. I hope I fall back in love with those shades at some point because I feel guilty for not using them very often.
> 
> I went to Helsinki to see a gig at the Tavastia. Until about 1-1.5 years ago my makeup addiction was lying more or less dormant so all my spare cash went to nail polish and gigs/festivals. Now that makeup (and watches!) are back on the gigs got a bit sidelined. I'm normally a lazy bastard but I got to do a lot of travelling during my gig going years. Plus a lot of waiting outside the venue with the rain pishing down and quite a bit of sleeping at the train station waiting for the first train back home because I missed the last one and I didn't have cash for the hotel, having spent the lot on gig paraphernalia I'd never ever use
> 
> ...








  I really don't many shades like this, but I do have Stella! Just wore it a few weeks ago under something I don't remember now.

  	Makeup is a safer addiction, you don't have to stand out in cold and rain! Although I have been known to travel for makeup hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> I really don't many shades like this, but I do have Stella! Just wore it a few weeks ago under something I don't remember now.
> 
> Makeup is a safer addiction, you don't have to stand out in cold and rain! Although I have been known to travel for makeup hauls
> 
> ...


  	Oh yeah, makeup is definitely safer and a lot more comfortable! No getting squished in mosh pits, no flying plastic cups with suspicious content (let's face it, not all yellow liquids are lager), no ringing ears the day after...

  	That said, I've never been to a MAC event so maybe I'm wrong about the mosh pit part


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 22, 2013)

GIVENCHY new lipsticks and nail polishes. Classy, it was high time Givenchy launched that kind of " couture " makeup :

http://www.makeup4all.com/want-it-givenchy-le-rouge-lipsticks/


  	SOURCE : Makeup4all


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I saw these videos for removing glitter nail polish. The first one does remind me of Freddy Krueger like Buick said. :haha:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DObRTb7NgAw  Here's another video that uses little nail soak containers instead of foil. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WfkRtMg2CQ  I'm not sure about using pure acetone, though. I don't think my nails could handle it.


 I use pure acetone since I heard it is actually better for natural nails. I haven't noticed any difference ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I use pure acetone since I heard it is actually better for natural nails. I haven't noticed any difference ...


	Oh, really? I didn't know that. All this time I thought non-acetone was best.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I use pure acetone since I heard it is actually better for natural nails. I haven't noticed any difference ...


  	I've heard the opposite. I only use very little of it for clean up after my mani's.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> lol @ Freddy Krueger  If you go with the foil method I would use a flat cotton round instead so you don't use too much remover.  The little containers look cool but I wonder how much remover I would waste. But then again I guess it's worth it because trying to get it off the regular way is a pita. I've heard the opposite. I only use very little of it for clean up after my mani's.


 I dunno lol It was when I had fake nails n I read to use non acetone for fake nails and acetone for natural nails...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2013)

I've purchased enough glitter polishes that although I hate the tedious & lengthy removal process, I will wear them.  I'm actually starting to enjoy them.


BuickMackane said:


> Oh yeah, makeup is definitely safer and a lot more comfortable! No getting squished in mosh pits, no flying plastic cups with suspicious content (let's face it, not all yellow liquids are lager), no ringing ears the day after...
> 
> That said, I've never been to a MAC event so maybe I'm wrong about the mosh pit part


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I dunno lol It was when I had fake nails n I read to use non acetone for fake nails and acetone for natural nails...


 I've heard that too!!!


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2013)

Just reveiced my A England order!





  	St George, Dragon, Princess Sabra, and She Walks in Beauty!


----------



## MACina (Jan 23, 2013)

....beautiful, MRV!

  	My faves are St George and Dragon


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've attended MAC events and just enjoy getting my goodies and going home to play with them.  I could have my order shipped but I do like to make an appearance every now & again to support the amazing SAs & MUAs who take such good care of me. The events are well organized, and there are servers for the food & drink if you choose to indulge.  I suspect requiring an *invitation*, requiring *RSVP* and requiring *appointments* helps with crowd control.  For the Archie's Girls event my appointment is at 7PM.  I will have preordered my goods, but they give you a sheet with a list of the collection items and you select what you want, as you peruse the products.  They generally have photo ops and giveaways.  I'll make it a fun outing with a friend whom I've invited along...we'll probably grab dinner out, have lots of girl talk and buy some fun makeup---and NP.  All-in-all, the MAC events that I've attended are well planned & well executed.


  	Sounds like a blast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm slightly disappointed about the lack of airbourne plastic cups though. Surely they are the life and soul of any social gathering?

  	I have no idea if we have events here. I'll ask the peeps at the counter when I go to Rotterdam on Friday. I don't think counters do events though. It's probably stores only. Whatever, I'll ask anyway


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2013)

Isn't that great?! I want one!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/120245417/chanel-nail-polish-tcatb174-for-iphone-4?ref=v1_other_2


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Isn't that great?! I want one!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/120245417/chanel-nail-polish-tcatb174-for-iphone-4?ref=v1_other_2








  	That's it! I'm buying an iPhone!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2013)

You know what, I actually had my Iphone case for weeks before I got the phone!

  	I'm not judging, that's what I'm sayin.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You know what, I actually had my Iphone case for weeks before I got the phone!
> 
> I'm not judging, that's what I'm sayin.


  	With cases like this around it's hard _not _to get an iPhone!

  	I'm tempted to place an order but I first need to decide if I'm going to get the iPhone in white or black. I thought the enabling on this thread was limited to NPs. And other cosmetics, at a stretch. But smartphones?!?! We're excelling ourselves!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2013)

THE ENABLING THREAD.

  	Not for the faint at heart. Run by professional enablers since 2012!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 23, 2013)

My second A England order arrived - Dragon and Holy Grail

  	I'm thinking of doing a kind of ombre skittles mani using the 5 holo polishes I have now - Princess Sabra, Dragon, Saint George, Tristam and Bridal Veil. Mainly because I can't decide which one to try first


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

jennyap said:


> My second A England order arrived - Dragon and Holy Grail
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a kind of *ombre skittles* mani using the 5 holo polishes I have now - Princess Sabra, Dragon, Saint George, Tristam and Bridal Veil. Mainly because I can't decide which one to try first


  	Sounds great!

  	Need pics or it never happened


----------



## MACina (Jan 23, 2013)

.....indeed!

	I _should_ stay out of this thread...I want soooo much from the upcoming
  	MAC collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But *sigh* I don' t even have to try it....I cannot stay away from
  	you anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> *THE ENABLING THREAD*.
> 
> Not for the faint at heart. Run by professional enablers since 2012!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2013)

Group hug!


  	In other news, my OPIs arrived finally. Already did a mani with one of the liquid sands - strange but fun and different.


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh, bummer! I'm getting a second smart phone just this week, but either of them is #4. (PS Beware of more & hopefully better photoes!)


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, bummer! I'm getting a second smart phone just this week, but either of them is #4. (PS Beware of more & hopefully better photoes!)


  	What happened to the old one?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Awesome! From an UK seller IIRC?


  	Indeed!

  	So glad they arrived. Any news on your orders?

  	BTW, jennyap, want to see the ombre skittles mani with the a-englands!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Indeed!
> 
> So glad they arrived. Any news on your orders?
> 
> BTW, jennyap, want to see the ombre skittles mani with the a-englands!!!


  	I worked from home today but I received an e-mail about 3 packages waiting for me in the post room. I'm pretty sure one of them is a watch I ordered on the weekend. but no idea about the other two. I hope they're the ones that have been sent late Dec / early Jan. I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I worked from home today but I received an e-mail about 3 packages waiting for me in the post room. I'm pretty sure one of them is a watch I ordered on the weekend. but no idea about the other two. I hope they're the ones that have been sent late Dec / early Jan.


  	Fingers crossed!


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Awesome! From an UK seller IIRC?
> 
> 
> What happened to the old one?


  	Not a thing! The old one is mine and the new one is for work.

  	BTW - I just put St George on my nails. UBER pigmented!!! One coat would have sufficed but I made it two.


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I worked from home today but I received an e-mail about 3 packages waiting for me in the post room. I'm pretty sure one of them is a watch I ordered on the weekend. but no idea about the other two. I hope they're the ones that have been sent late Dec / early Jan. I'll find out tomorrow!


  	Hopefully it's finally them!


----------



## Corally (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm getting impatient, I want my China Glazes. It usually takes about a week but it's been two weeks and I still don't have them, booh.    It took me two days but I really like my polkadot mani now.


----------



## Corally (Jan 23, 2013)

jennyap said:


> My second A England order arrived - Dragon and Holy Grail  *I'm thinking of doing a kind of ombre skittles mani using the 5 holo polishes I have now* - Princess Sabra, Dragon, Saint George, Tristam and Bridal Veil. Mainly because I can't decide which one to try first


  That would be awesome!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Not a thing! The old one is mine and the new one is for work.
> 
> BTW - I just put St George on my nails. UBER pigmented!!! One coat would have sufficed but I made it two.


  	Ah, that's allright then. I thought you dropped the old one in the lavatory pan or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: St.George - that's great! I can never do just one coat either. Even if the coverage is decent the depth usually isn't there.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Not a thing! The old one is mine and the new one is for work.
> 
> BTW - I just put St George on my nails. UBER pigmented!!! One coat would have sufficed but I made it two.


  	Hah, me too! Made a bit of a mess though - I need much more practice at doing my right hand, especially clean-up


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hah, me too! Made a bit of a mess though - I need much more practice at doing my right hand, especially clean-up


  	I had to clean up while doing my nails, too. The stuff stains! I was thinking I should have some kind of way to clean up the cuticle line (or what is it called). I know some use a really fine brush, but I don't know if that would be the best method. What do you guys use?


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You know what, I actually had my Iphone case for weeks before I got the phone!
> 
> I'm not judging, that's what I'm sayin.


  	I do that all the time! Except for the iphone 5 there were no phone cases out for a while.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 23, 2013)

Someone posted these on the purse forum.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> I had to clean up while doing my nails, too. The stuff stains! I was thinking I should have some kind of way to clean up the cuticle line (or what is it called). I know some use a really fine brush, but I don't know if that would be the best method. What do you guys use?


  	Honestly? I do sweet FA unless I've messed up big time. I have a toothpick handy when I'm applying the polish so that I can wipe off any that end up on the cuticles immediately. I didn't have any luck with the fine brush because I couldn't find one that's stiff enough. 

  	I bought some nail polish corrector pens from eBay. They dry out quickly but I filled them with nail polish remover and they work just fine.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> No NPs in the post for me. Jeez. I'm getting super worried about my BB Couture haul now. And my NARS Pokerface which was shipped on December effin 26th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that color I want it so bad! I wasn't that into np when the shreck collection came out but I found Rumples Wiggin a couple weeks ago I was soooo happy!  but this blue is so pretty and I have a cat and attitude!!   but not willing to pay 30 bucks or more for it!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> for it!!


  	It's madness! But it looks like ChG has something very similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2010/04/opi-shrek-forever-after-collection-swatches-review 

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2010/...swatches-review-comparisons.html#.UQBjNic73rk


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 23, 2013)

DL Sweet Dreams. I'm so glad I bought this colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	I know the flakies aren't really visible in this pic so you'll have to believe me when I say they're shiny, squishy and drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 23, 2013)

I did some research on the acetone vs non-acetone question. *Non-acetone* is preferred for artificial nails because the solvents in pure acetone can dissolve acrylic and cause it to separate from the nail. *Acetone* is better for removing glitter because it is a stronger solvent. It can also dry out natural nails. You'll need to moisturize after use to replace the moisture. So I guess as long as you moisturize afterwards, acetone is fine on natural nails but should never be used on acrylic nails.

  	I may get a small bottle of acetone remover for glitter polish removal, and to try for nail clean up. I just use those makeup cotton swabs with the pointed tip for my clean up. I dip it in the Zoya Remove+ non-acetone remover. I tried using a cheap Eco Tools slanted eye brush for removal once. Big mistake. I dipped it in the non-acetone remover and the hairs immediately started falling out. The brush was brand new because I bought it specifically for nail clean up. I didn't buy any of the nail brushes I saw at Sally's because I wanted an angled brush.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> DL Sweet Dreams. I'm so glad I bought this colour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Yes it is! Sweet Dreams is still an untried for me, though. I like your ring too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 23, 2013)

That Chanel Dragon iPhone case makes me want to get an iPhone, too. Speaking of Chanel, I received my polishes yesterday and today. I didn't think I would like Gold Fingers at all. I thought it would be too yellow for my skin tone and wouldn't look right. I was so wrong. It's a very pretty sheer gold. I still had on my messed up Lady Muck mani and layered Gold Fingers over it. It made me think of Versailles. I'm going to do a real manicure with that combination soon. Inattendu and Quartz are also colors I thought I wouldn't like. Quartz is like a nude color on me but with something special. I think it's because of the shimmer in it. I was expecting Inattendu to be an ugly beige that would clash with my skin tone, but it's really a pretty peach. Beige Petal is basically a clear polish, but I knew that when I purchased it.

  	Has anyone in the US received their A-England orders yet? I know the shipping will be longer and that Adina is also behind because of the surge during the sale. I'm just trying to judge how much longer the wait will be. I'm so impatient and excited for these polishes!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did some research on the acetone vs non-acetone question. *Non-acetone* is preferred for artificial nails because the solvents in pure acetone can dissolve acrylic and cause it to separate from the nail. *Acetone* is better for removing glitter because it is a stronger solvent. It can also dry out natural nails. You'll need to moisturize after use to replace the moisture. So I guess as long as you moisturize afterwards, acetone is fine on natural nails but should never be used on acrylic nails.
> 
> I may get a small bottle of acetone remover for glitter polish removal, and to try for nail clean up. I just use those makeup cotton swabs with the pointed tip for my clean up. I dip it in the Zoya Remove+ non-acetone remover. I tried using a cheap Eco Tools slanted eye brush for removal once. Big mistake. I dipped it in the non-acetone remover and the hairs immediately started falling out. The brush was brand new because I bought it specifically for nail clean up. I didn't buy any of the nail brushes I saw at Sally's because I wanted an angled brush.


  	    hun, it felt apart because the zoya remover is PURE ACETONE + GLYCERIN, and some dye plus lavender fragance. there is nothing wrong with using acetone. 
  	    i dont know why soo many people say its not acetone and natural. if you read the ingredients they write 2-propanone which is acetone, just to make people think its natural i guess. also water to mix the glycerin in, which is what moisturizes the nail. 

  	by the way i recommend you the non acetone remover from sallys i like it alot. it removes polish ok.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 23, 2013)

omh i have soo any post to read. that happens when you sleep like crazyy


----------



## kimibos (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> DL Sweet Dreams. I'm so glad I bought this colour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      nice pink but i like the ring more!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HK


----------



## liba (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't realize so many people were hanging out in this thread! 

  	When it comes to nail polish, I'm a big fan of China Glaze, now even more than ever - they've really been stepping it up and doing much more rich and unusual colors since last year in particular. Really giving the high end brands a run for their money. 

  	Anyhow I'm all excited because I just found out about their summer collection that features neon jellies!!! Those are going to be ridiculous.

http://www.everything2k.com/2012/10/china-glaze-neons-on-shore-collection.html

  	I'm going to wind up getting the sets, because there are literally only 2 colors in the whole thing I'm not crazy about. 

  	I can't wait for the holographic collection either!

  	I'm sure a bunch of you bought plenty from On Safari and New Bohemian. Which ones did you wear the most? For me, it was a tie between Man Hunt (the rich blue from Safari) and Deviantly Daring (the blue/emerald from Boho), followed by Elephant Walk, and I also had Adventure Red-y on a lot more than expected. I kept wanting to wear Desert Sun, but usually grabbed something else because I always wanted LOUDER!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> With cases like this around it's hard _not _to get an iPhone!
> 
> I'm tempted to place an order but I first need to decide if I'm going to get the iPhone in white or black. I thought the enabling on this thread was limited to NPs. And other cosmetics, at a stretch. But smartphones?!?! We're excelling ourselves!


  	I got an iphone just so i can get the Juicy Couture cases and the Victorias secret PINK ones lol. My brother was like " you are NOT getting a phone just for the cases?!? i told him uh ya....lol i am! i have around 10.

  	Still waiting for my A englands!!! =( im all the way in CALI tho so i know it will take awhile.

  	Im wearing the purple opi sand poilish its so pretty! i  love all of the ones i have tried, (blue, black, and purple) i dont know which one i will end up with a full bottle of yet.

  	I need to try a Zoya pixie polish cuz it seems like the opi sand ones and i like it, so.... lol

  	I heard Victorias Secre twas coming out with a polish line, i dunno when it comes out tho.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> - Fairy Lights 		 			- Olympic Set
> - Spring 2013 colors
> - Nude Set
> 
> I still don't have any Essies or Diors yet, but I'm working on it. Lol, can I count OPI if I only have one?


  	Of course it counts lol ( 1 opi). Of the ones you still want i have : Slapper, Trout POut, Knackered, Disco Biscuit, Fairy Lights, Henley Regatta,  Spring colors (Fiver, Fruit Machine, Kerfluffle, ANd Molly Coddles).
  	I want the olympic set, Jasper,HRH< Brawens Feather, Macbeth and Tart with heart.
	No essies?! =0 better get on that lol. na jk they have a lot of great colors in the perm line


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 23, 2013)

liba said:


> I didn't realize so many people were hanging out in this thread!
> 
> When it comes to nail polish, I'm a big fan of China Glaze, now even more than ever - they've really been stepping it up and doing much more rich and unusual colors since last year in particular. Really giving the high end brands a run for their money.
> 
> ...


  	Hey liba lol . I have so many similar colors but i know im going to get some of those China Glaze neons on shore !! cant wait to see more swacthes.
  	I only got Im not Lion from the safari collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hun, it felt apart because the zoya remover is PURE ACETONE + GLYCERIN, and some dye plus lavender fragance. there is nothing wrong with using acetone.
> i dont know why soo many people say its not acetone and natural. if you read the ingredients they write 2-propanone which is acetone, just to make people think its natural i guess. also water to mix the glycerin in, which is what moisturizes the nail.
> 
> by the way i recommend you the non acetone remover from sallys i like it alot. it removes polish ok.


	LOL! Now I know I've been inhaling too many fumes. I thought for sure Remove+ was a non-acetone remover. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Sounds like a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's an interesting issue that you raise...I've never seen events like this at MAC counters, unless it's a store-exclusive product...like MAC Illustrated that was a Nordstrom exclusive.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *No essies?! =0 better get on that lol. na jk they have a lot of great colors in the perm line*


  	I most certainly will!

  	I got the rest of my nail sticks today! I'm going to start swatching the rest of my collection tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

liba said:


> I didn't realize so many people were hanging out in this thread!
> 
> When it comes to nail polish, I'm a big fan of China Glaze, now even more than ever - they've really been stepping it up and doing much more rich and unusual colors since last year in particular. Really giving the high end brands a run for their money.
> 
> ...






*Hi There Liba!*  You just got here and you're already enabling!!  I LOVE YOU!  I don't think I have anything from On Safari/New Bohemian.  These folks have FORCED me into some new brands like A England, and I'm loving it.  I suspect I have some catching up to do.  I have some of the prior China Glaze sets...I think a holiday one and a spring & summer set.  I don't always like every color in the sets but usually it's no more than one, so it's worth the purchase.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I most certainly will!
> 
> I got the rest of my nail sticks today! I'm going to start swatching the rest of my collection tomorrow.


  	That will be a fun day!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh so pretty!!!  We have to tally the number of us who ordered Dragon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Isn't that great?! I want one!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/120245417/chanel-nail-polish-tcatb174-for-iphone-4?ref=v1_other_2


  	Oh I love it.  How on earth did you find that?  I'm getting one for my iPhone. I have a boring clear cover.  My hubby will die--he already thinks I've gone of the way deep end--not just the deep end, but the _way_ deep end.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> With cases like this around it's hard _not _to get an iPhone!
> 
> I'm tempted to place an order but I first need to decide if I'm going to get the iPhone in white or black. I thought the enabling on this thread was limited to NPs. And other cosmetics, at a stretch. But smartphones?!?! We're excelling ourselves!


  	LOL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know which one to get!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just stared at the photo for ten minutes.  I have a white iPhone 5.  The problem is they only have a picture of what appears to be a black iPhone right?  I got the white phone because I knew it would be easier to see it in my purse AKA the black hole/bottomless pit!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

jennyap said:


> My second A England order arrived - Dragon and Holy Grail
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a kind of ombre skittles mani using the 5 holo polishes I have now - Princess Sabra, Dragon, Saint George, Tristam and Bridal Veil. Mainly because I can't decide which one to try first


  	Photos are a must!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah! YOLO4EVA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	We're bullying now???  Tsk Tsk you're right...need pics or it never happened


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Group hug!
> 
> 
> In other news, my OPIs arrived finally. Already did a mani with one of the liquid sands - strange but fun and different.


  	Would like to see strange but fun and different!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 23, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Weird! It dries the hell outta my nails lol
> I do that all the time! Except for the iphone 5 there were no phone cases out for a while.


  	That's correct!  I was nervous while waiting to get an accurately sized case for my iPhone 5.  Totally afraid I'd do something to destroy it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I most certainly will!
> 
> I got the rest of my nail sticks today! I'm going to start swatching the rest of my collection tomorrow.


	lol =)  that sounds fun i should order some. Better than my old envelope im using lmao!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love it.  How on earth did you find that?  I'm getting one for my iPhone. I have a boring clear cover.  My hubby will die--he already thinks I've gone of the way deep end--not just the deep end, but the _way_ deep end.


  	Too much time on teh interwebs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	HI LIBA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see you in here!
  	And no doubt I'll end up with both the mint and turquoise CGs from the link you posted. Though I'm not as bad with mint polishes as kimibos! lol
  	For reasons now unknown to me, I skipped both the Safari and Bohemian editions. Strange. I'll pop over to my usual stores and see if its still there, because I remember that I liked the Safari one a lot!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 24, 2013)

I recently tried the foil method for the first time and I used non-acetone.  Worked just fine.



CartoonChic said:


> I saw these videos for removing glitter nail polish. The first one does remind me of Freddy Krueger like Buick said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You sure you're not talking about _my _purse? The white phone's definitely a good idea. I'll bear that in mind when/if I go phone shopping


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That Chanel Dragon iPhone case makes me want to get an iPhone, too. Speaking of Chanel, I received my polishes yesterday and today. I didn't think I would like Gold Fingers at all. I thought it would be too yellow for my skin tone and wouldn't look right. I was so wrong. It's a very pretty sheer gold. I still had on my messed up Lady Muck mani and layered Gold Fingers over it. It made me think of Versailles. I'm going to do a real manicure with that combination soon. Inattendu and Quartz are also colors I thought I wouldn't like. Quartz is like a nude color on me but with something special. I think it's because of the shimmer in it. I was expecting Inattendu to be an ugly beige that would clash with my skin tone, but it's really a pretty peach. Beige Petal is basically a clear polish, but I knew that when I purchased it.
> 
> Has anyone in the US received their A-England orders yet? I know the shipping will be longer and that Adina is also behind because of the surge during the sale. I'm just trying to judge how much longer the wait will be. I'm so impatient and excited for these polishes!


  	I haven't received mine yet either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I enjoyed wearing SD more than I though I would. It really is a gorgeous colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I was a tad skeptical initially because I thought it would get dirty from handling and makeup...not so.  I use an earpiece and never hold it against my face/ear.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I was a tad skeptical initially because I thought it would get dirty from handling and makeup...not so.  I use an earpiece and never hold it against my face/ear.


  	You can wipe it if it gets a bit grubby right? And surely every iPhone deserves a bit of lippie on it every now and again? I reckon Moxie or any of the MM reds would look most fetching on a white iPhone.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 24, 2013)

Just switched my manicure from Zoya Cynthia to Essence Chic Reloaded (gorgeous underrated shade!) and Revlon Steel Her Heart (DC) as an accent. I love this great dark grey, blue, multichrome manicure I've got going on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Just switched my manicure from Zoya Cynthia to Essence Chic Reloaded (gorgeous underrated shade!) and Revlon Steel Her Heart (DC) as an accent. I love this great dark grey, blue, multichrome manicure I've got going on.


  	VC, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see your multichrome manicure!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 24, 2013)

My wait is partially over--the last three of my Butter London Sweetie Shop collection arrived today.  Makes me long for spring even more--especially since it's going down to 5 degrees tonight.  May the pastels warm me!!


----------



## MACina (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow....I love all these polishes, Medgal!

  	It is _very_ cold here too and I should use my pastels to warm me as well.



Medgal07 said:


> My wait is partially over--the last three of my Butter London Sweetie Shop collection arrived today.  Makes me long for spring even more--especially since it's going down to 5 degrees tonight.  May the pastels warm me!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2013)

Illamasqua is coming out with a 'speckled' np too. Didn't know that before, I thought DL would be the first to release them. Did anyone get their Raindrops polish this time around? I wanted to, but those dratted shipping fees got in the way. US ladies, can you get Illamasqua in store? And if yes, where?

  	Here is the new collection with pics of the nps: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection.html


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> VC,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I will try to take pics!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 25, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Just switched my manicure from Zoya Cynthia to Essence Chic Reloaded (gorgeous underrated shade!) and Revlon Steel Her Heart (DC) as an accent. I love this great dark grey, blue, multichrome manicure I've got going on.


  	That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My wait is partially over--the last three of my Butter London Sweetie Shop collection arrived today.  Makes me long for spring even more--especially since it's going down to 5 degrees tonight.  May the pastels warm me!!


  	So pretty!! I hope I don't cave and buy them. I'm trying to stay strong here!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 25, 2013)

Put on Gris Trianon the other night. It's soo pretty! A good work safe color.


----------



## MACina (Jan 25, 2013)

....looks beautiful, honey on boost!

  	And completely different from Gris Montaigne.At first I thought that they
  	might be similar but they are *not at all*.

  	GT looks more like Essie Chinchilly.



honey on boost said:


> Put on Gris Trianon the other night. It's soo pretty! A good work safe color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Put on Gris Trianon the other night. It's soo pretty! A good work safe color.


  	So gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't even worn mine yet!!  I totally love the length of your nails, and your manis are so neat and perfect looking.  I love long nails but I can't maintain them--I'm always breaking one and I'm not into fake nails.  I don't even know what the latest & greatest techniques & products are.


----------



## MRV (Jan 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Put on Gris Trianon the other night. It's soo pretty! A good work safe color.


  	Perfect mani!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Put on Gris Trianon the other night. It's soo pretty! A good work safe color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jan 25, 2013)

liba said:


> I didn't realize so many people were hanging out in this thread!
> 
> When it comes to nail polish, I'm a big fan of China Glaze, now even more than ever - they've really been stepping it up and doing much more rich and unusual colors since last year in particular. Really giving the high end brands a run for their money.
> 
> ...


  	Thank you for the link. I will get several from this collection for sure because I loved the Summer Neons 2012!

  	I got 4 polishes from Bohemian and Safari each. Unpredictable, Rare & Radiant, No Plain Jane, and Deviantly Daring (all worn just once). Then I'm not Lion & Kalahari Kiss (they were a lovely combo, although not the best on my skintone), and I Herd That & Desert Sun which  I have not worn yet.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 25, 2013)

Heavens above! These are gross!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/nails-feathers-effect-polish-swatches-review#more-36540


  	This, on the other hand, is Sweet Dreams' big sister and is DROOLWORTHY:

http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2013/01/deborah-lippmann-raspberry-beret.html


  	If only it were sold separately... *sigh*


----------



## jennyap (Jan 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Heavens above! These are gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Illamasqua is coming out with a 'speckled' np too. Didn't know that before, I thought DL would be the first to release them. Did anyone get their Raindrops polish this time around? I wanted to, but those dratted shipping fees got in the way. US ladies, can you get Illamasqua in store? And if yes, where?  Here is the new collection with pics of the nps: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/01/illamasqua-imperfection.html


  I've been searching for Raindrops at Sephora they don't have the broken heart collection yet. I'm going to look next week it's almost valentines day, so they should have it before then I hope! I really want it I love the rain!!!  I didn't kno that they were making a speckle collection as well!! now I will wait till DL and these are both are out and buy my fav. l don't think I need all of them.... but U never  know lol!   did anyone get the rubber ones ? they are in sale at sephora but idk if it worth getting I have almost dupes for the colors so idk.   Those nail inc Feathers are ugly I thought they were like sprinkles but with different sprinkles lol.  yay! something to skip!  medgal in love your BL collection I didn't pick up cuppa  and jasper still isn't at nords so in really trying to wait till after Archie's to buy any more np.  still waiting for my a England's.......


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol! The Nails Inc Feather polishes look like mini bits of shredded paper to me.

  	Beautiful mani honey on boost. I'm wearing Lippmann Good Girl Gone Bad for my current mani. Still no top coat. I haven't gone to the store yet. But I like the natural matte texture of the polish when it dries, so it works out. I'll probably wear Sweet Dreams next. I'm hoping Raspberry Beret will eventually be sold separately.

  	Medgal, I need those Butter Londons now. I'm also behind on getting the China Glaze polishes on my list. I need to get some of the colors liba posted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! The Nails Inc Feather polishes look like mini bits of shredded paper to me.
> 
> Beautiful mani honey on boost. I'm wearing Lippmann Good Girl Gone Bad for my current mani. Still no top coat. I haven't gone to the store yet. But I like the natural matte texture of the polish when it dries, so it works out. I'll probably wear Sweet Dreams next. I'm hoping Raspberry Beret will eventually be sold separately.
> 
> Medgal, I need those Butter Londons now. I'm also behind on getting the China Glaze polishes on my list. I need to get some of the colors liba posted.


  	If they were frosted cupcakes I would have eaten them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The colors are just amazing.
  	How are you coming along with your nail sticks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Heavens above! These are gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The VVs are not quite my cup of tea, but the DL Raspberry Beret is lovely.  The _*color*_ is reminiscent of CG's Ruby Pumps but the color _*plus*_ glitter/shimmer looks like Essie's Leading Lady.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> still waiting for my a England's.......


  	I got my Jasper from Nordies but it was back ordered. I ordered it Jan 15 and it arrived Jan 21, which wasn't bad at all.  I'm also still eagerly awaiting my AEs


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I got my Jasper from Nordies but it was back ordered. I ordered it Jan 15 and it arrived Jan 21, which wasn't bad at all.  I'm also still eagerly awaiting my AEs


	ya i saw that so i went and checked my nords after u said u got your lol. they didnt have it out yet, only the tester ( which i opened myself a week or so ago lol)

  	I kno, i cant wait to get mine!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's my latest adventure in nail polish. I've gone cuckoo for Coco.

  	I noticed yesterday that Saks.com posted a boat load of old Chanel polishes. Naturally I had to take advantage. I ordered Imperial, Forbidden, Gondola, Jade Rose, the Mat Top Coat, and YSL Jade Imperiale from this year's Spring collection. Since Neimans cancelled my Imperial polish about two weeks ago, I wanted to make sure my Saks order shipped before saying anything. I'm very excited to report that it did. The thing is, all of these older items are inventory from stores. I checked my shipping notice and each polish is coming from a different store. That means I'm expecting to get 6 different boxes for each polish delivered on Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Then I saw this morning that Intermezzo and Pulsion were added. Of course I had to get those, too. I also picked up the Kaska Beige quad and Imprevu blush. I'm pretty sure this order will ship in separate boxes as well. There are a few more older items I wanted to get, but I decided to pass. I'm glad I did because my Saks SA called today to let me know she got the powder from the Versailles collection in stock. I couldn't say no to that either.

  	I'm slowing down (not completely stopping) after this impromptu shopping spree. I'm not going to be able to haul much from the Archies collection besides a few lipsticks, but I can live with that.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> If they were frosted cupcakes I would have eaten them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I finished all of the Chanels yesterday. I'll have to add the new colors once they arrive. I'll start the Butter Londons tomorrow. I wasn't able to do anything today.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my latest adventure in nail polish. I've gone cuckoo for Coco.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that Saks.com posted a boat load of old Chanel polishes. Naturally I had to take advantage. I ordered Imperial, Forbidden, Gondola, Jade Rose, the Mat Top Coat, and YSL Jade Imperiale from this year's Spring collection. Since Neimans cancelled my Imperial polish about two weeks ago, I wanted to make sure my Saks order shipped before saying anything. I'm very excited to report that it did. The thing is, all of these older items are inventory from stores. I checked my shipping notice and each polish is coming from a different store. That means I'm expecting to get 6 different boxes for each polish delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


	dang , your gonna get hella packages, it will be like christmas all over agin! lol  Sounds like you got some good stuff tho!

  	i need to slow down to... i FAILED my no buy so im not going to try that again lol. A low buy sounds better. =)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my latest adventure in nail polish. I've gone cuckoo for Coco.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that Saks.com posted a boat load of old Chanel polishes. Naturally I had to take advantage. I ordered Imperial, Forbidden, Gondola, Jade Rose, the Mat Top Coat, and YSL Jade Imperiale from this year's Spring collection. Since Neimans cancelled my Imperial polish about two weeks ago, I wanted to make sure my Saks order shipped before saying anything. I'm very excited to report that it did. The thing is, all of these older items are inventory from stores. I checked my shipping notice and each polish is coming from a different store. That means I'm expecting to get 6 different boxes for each polish delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


  	I thought I was having a hard time keeping track of my orders.  It got so bad that I started noting purchases on my calendar as I made them, and then a second notation when I got my delivery date from the shipper.  Otherwise a box would arrive and I had no idea what was in it.  When I opened the box it was like ---oh yeah, I remember ordering this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  You must be in NP heaven!!!

  	The Chanel Versailles illuminator looks really pretty.  It appears darker than the Poudre Signee.  Is it?  At any rate they're both really lovely.  I've used mine, but it took a lot of courage to drag my brush across that lovely design.  My haulage has gone beyond NP too.  I saw that the MAC 184 fan brush is online again so I ordered it even though I purchased the Laura Mercier fan brush some time ago---and then I got a backorder notice from MAC.  I've also ordered some MAC pan eyeshadows--Deep Dansom to satisfy my craving for all things burgundy and Era because I need another soft golden beige E/S like I need a hole in the head?  I should just put a bid red *STOP SIGN* on my computer screen!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! The Nails Inc Feather polishes look like mini bits of shredded paper to me.


  	To me they look like little bits of hair (of the non-head variety). I _love_ glitter polishes but I simply can't like bar glitter because I can't get over that imagery!

  	I think I need help


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Spit up hairball?

  	Of a veeeeery colourful cat, of course.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Spit up hairball?
> 
> Of a veeeeery colourful cat, of course.


  	Not a cat owner (yet!) so regurgitated hair balls don't immediately come to my mind when confronted with images of bar glitter NPs. I was thinking more along the lines of hair from various parts of the human anatomy...

  	I quite like the idea of a very colourful cat though! Do they come in duochrome too?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Holo cats, Buick!!!!!!! HOLO!!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome! Then we could cross breed them and have DUOCHROME HOLO CATS! 

  	Heck, we could even stick some flakies in there! The eBay prices will be mental!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey, more money for more nps and MAC LEs!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Not a cat owner (yet!) so regurgitated hair balls don't immediately come to my mind when confronted with images of bar glitter NPs. I was thinking more along the lines of hair from various parts of the human anatomy...
> 
> I quite like the idea of a* very colourful cat though*! Do they come in duochrome too?


  	Creative grooming makes it certainly possible


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Awesome! *Then we could cross breed them and have DUOCHROME HOLO CATS! *
> 
> Heck, we could even stick some flakies in there! The eBay prices will be mental!!!


 





....I just choked on my coffee when reading this


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

I received Tutu yesterday (along with the Rose Charmeuse Quint).Actually, I thought I' d be done with this collection.
  	But seeing the pretty mani with Gris Trianon makes me debating on getting this one too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received Tutu yesterday (along with the Rose Charmeuse Quint).Actually, I thought I' d be done with this collection.
> But seeing the pretty mani with Gris Trianon makes me debating on getting this one too.


  	Oooh, those look nice! The quint reminds me a bit of an old one called Clubbing. It also had a white, black, peach and dark pink (a bit of burgundy in there too). It had a medium grey instead of the light pink though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *To me they look like little bits of hair (of the non-head variety).* I _love_ glitter polishes but I simply can't like bar glitter because I can't get over that imagery!
> 
> I think I need help


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received Tutu yesterday (along with the Rose Charmeuse Quint).Actually, I thought I' d be done with this collection.
> But seeing the pretty mani with Gris Trianon makes me debating on getting this one too.


	I can't wait to get my first Diors next month. I'm planning to get all three colors from the Cherie Bow collection.

  	Buick, that poor cat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the cat's owner.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 26, 2013)

There hasn't been much mention of YSL polishes in this thread. I only have one, Violet Baroque. I was going to exchange it because I thought it was too similar to Chanel Provocation, but decided to keep it. I like the larger brush and the formula. Now I have Jade Impériale from the Arty Stone collection (such a weird name) on the way. I'm going to get Bronze Pyrite from the same collection next month. That one is LE. They have more colors I'd like to get.

  	Does anyone else like YSL polish?


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

I have never heard of this quint and had to google it.Wow,these older quints look quite different from the new ones formatwise!


CartoonChic said:


> I can't wait to get my first Diors next month. *I'm planning to get all three colors from the Cherie Bow collection.*
> Buick, that poor cat!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

I do only have 4 YSL polishes and I really like them.They are all easy to apply and stay on my nails several days without chipping.



CartoonChic said:


> There hasn't been much mention of YSL polishes in this thread. I only have one, Violet Baroque. I was going to exchange it because I thought it was too similar to Chanel Provocation, but decided to keep it. I like the larger brush and the formula. Now I have Jade Impériale from the Arty Stone collection (such a weird name) on the way. I'm going to get Bronze Pyrite from the same collection next month. That one is LE. They have more colors I'd like to get.
> 
> *Does anyone else like YSL polish?*


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't tried YSL anything yet, but may change lol some of the lipsticks look so pretty! and I eyed that Jade polish for awhile but never got it. post a pic when u wear it...    sadly I think I'm going to skip the Archie's np. I really  Wanted Betty's coral and Veronica's berry np but I want the other items more. if the np is available after I get paid on the 20th I will get them. I gotta have one for each girl lol so hopefully I will be able to order them.  I saw some promos for the new illamasqua speckles they look pretty cool. I want the purple (of course!!!) and the green it reminds me of mint chocolate chip ice cream ( my fav). but I'm not sure cuz u like the DL green one too.... I know I don't need both! well.... maybe I do if one is more green and the other is more teal.... lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


MACina said:


> I received Tutu yesterday (along with the Rose Charmeuse Quint).Actually, I thought I' d be done with this collection.
> But seeing the pretty mani with Gris Trianon makes me debating on getting this one too.


  	I remember when you all started this thread....  73 pages already?  Y'all don't waste time!! LOL 

	I'm sooo drooling over the polishes I've seen on the last few pages...  Like I said, I don't wear polish, or change it on my own... but I'm so tempted...   

  	~runs and hides~


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, but don't judge.  I did this on a whim and the pic isn't that great because you can see light reflecting in some of the nails.  I was so excited that I snapped it as soon as they were dry enough, paying very little attention to photographic technique and detail.  Here goes


  	you did this by  yourself???  Awesome!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

Alright, I'm in.(medgal's pastel butters did it)    What are your favorite tools I'll need to get started.  You know cuticle cream, gel, clippers, file, base coat, top coat, strengtheners and etc...   

  	Also, what are some of the brand names acronyms.  I'm guessing DL is Deborah Lippman.  What is BL?  Is A England a brand?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Beautiful!!! I remember when you all started this thread....  73 pages already?  Y'all don't waste time!! LOL    I'm sooo drooling over the polishes I've seen on the last few pages...  Like I said, I don't wear polish, or change it on my own... but I'm so tempted...     ~runs and hides~


 lol no other thread enables as much as this one! be warned lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol no other thread enables as much as this one! be warned lol


  	Wot she said!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

MRV said:


> No, it's another one. Although, I'm hovering at Stockmann hearly every day for Mac and other food.
> 
> I wish I could limit, but I have some things on my list until I can go back to more occational buys.
> 
> ...


  	OHhhhh can I still get those colors?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *Can you do that with cats?* I've seen some dogs with dyed fur but doing the same with a cat might prove dangerous. Most cats I know would claw your eyes out!
> 
> edit - actually, there was a news story several years ago about woman who dyed her cat pink. The poor thing doesn't look too chuffed about its new fur-do.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-11433213


  	OT but...

  	Sure you can. As long as you take your cat to a creative groomer who specializes in color and uses a safe way to dye pets. Those colors are usually odorless and non-toxic (hair dye for humans should not be used on pets!). It's really imperative to use colors that are safe for pets as they obviously lick their fur and nails.

  	I'm not a cat person, so I don't have any personal experience with them, but my puppy usually gets a new color (and nail design) once a month. Occasionally, I see a cat get a new hair do/dye there as well. It's fun and my puppy loves the attention he gets when I take him for a walk. 

  	Here are some examples of cats. Photo credit goes to the National Association of Professional Creative Groomers
 [h=2][/h]


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been into Dior for only a few years and do only have the "new style quints".

  	Thank you for the description and the link, Buick.That is very interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> You're not the only one. I remember some very angry cat lovers saying all sorts of nice things about the owner when the story came out. It didn't explode as much as the cat bin lady story though, probably because there wasn't footage of it actually happening.
> 
> 
> I only have an old one called Mystic Wine (nr.28). It's a very nice red but nothing you can't find a much cheaper dupe for. I haven't worn it for a very long time but I the application and longevity was pretty much on par with the likes of ChG and OPI IIRC.
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> OHhhhh can I still get those colors?


  	Yes, they are still available! And not expensive either. They are worth getting!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 26, 2013)

The green one is amazing!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> OT but...
> 
> Sure you can. As long as you take your cat to a creative groomer who specializes in color and uses a safe way to dye pets. Those colors are usually odorless and non-toxic (hair dye for humans should not be used on pets!). It's really imperative to use colors that are safe for pets as they obviously lick their fur and nails.
> 
> ...


  	I love the colour on the first cat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The groomers probably have to be experts at dealing with disgruntled cats too. They can get quite vicious. By which I mean the cats. Dunno about the groomers.

  	Of course your puppy likes post-groomer walkies! He wants to show off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. What colours has he tried so far?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

I love Kelly's blog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/revlon-bubble-gum-days-urban-nights-swatches-review#more-36568

  	Girly and Enchanting FTW!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

I really want TUTU.  I can't wait for it to get here next month...so pretty!   ENJOY!!!


MACina said:


> I received Tutu yesterday (along with the Rose Charmeuse Quint).Actually, I thought I' d be done with this collection.
> But seeing the pretty mani with Gris Trianon makes me debating on getting this one too.


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

Those 2 are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> I love Kelly's blog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 26, 2013)

OMG...I love this.  I'm not showing my daughter.  She has two cats and will want them dyed ASAP.  I'm a dog lover, and she grew up with dogs, so I was pretty surprised when she got the cats. I've been without a dog now for about three years, so it's time to take the plunge again.  I really miss the pitter-patter of little paws.   Mac-Guy what kind of dog do you have?







Mac-Guy said:


> OT but...
> 
> Sure you can. As long as you take your cat to a creative groomer who specializes in color and uses a safe way to dye pets. Those colors are usually odorless and non-toxic (hair dye for humans should not be used on pets!). It's really imperative to use colors that are safe for pets as they obviously lick their fur and nails.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> They are still available on eBay. But I'm sure US girls can find them elsewhere too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The sky is your limit. We tried all colors of the rainbow so far   Currently, he has aqua blue and lavender highlights.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Alright, I'm in.(medgal's pastel butters did it)    What are your favorite tools I'll need to get started.  You know cuticle cream, gel, clippers, file, base coat, top coat, strengtheners and etc...     Also, what are some of the brand names acronyms.  I'm guessing DL is Deborah Lippman.  What is BL?  Is A England a brand?


  BL is Butter London and A-England is a british indie polish brand. They had a big sale recently, that's why you see it mentioned here so often lately. Hth!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> OT but...  Sure you can. As long as you take your cat to a creative groomer who specializes in color and uses a safe way to dye pets. Those colors are usually odorless and non-toxic (hair dye for humans should not be used on pets!). It's really imperative to use colors that are safe for pets as they obviously lick their fur and nails.  I'm not a cat person, so I don't have any personal experience with them, but my puppy usually gets a new color (and nail design) once a month. Occasionally, I see a cat get a new hair do/dye there as well. It's fun and my puppy loves the attention he gets when I take him for a walk.   Here are some examples of cats. Photo credit goes to the National Association of Professional Creative Groomers [h=2] [/h]


  No. Just no. I seem to prefer my pets au naturel...


----------



## MACina (Jan 26, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> The sky is your limit. We tried all colors of the rainbow so far  *Currently, he has aqua blue and lavender highlights.*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG...I love this.  *I'm not showing my daughter.  She has two cats and will want them dyed ASAP.*  I'm a dog lover, and she grew up with dogs, so I was pretty surprised when she got the cats. I've been without a dog now for about three years, so it's time to take the plunge again.  I really miss the pitter-patter of little paws.   Mac-Guy what kind of dog do you have?


  	Don't do it, otherwise you'll be in trouble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creative grooming is expensive, but oh-so-much fun. It's like buying make up, but it's for your pet. Maybe you could settle for a nail design for your cats? There are literally hundreds of pawlishes that you can pick. If you have a steady hand, you could probably do it yourself.


  	PS: Yorkie (steel blue/tan)


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Don't do it, otherwise you'll be in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You could also try softpaws, particularly if the kitties like to shred random objects around the home. You could get them in different colours and do skittle manis!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I love Kelly's blog!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love the purple one!! Ive been buying revelons lately I stopped for a while but they make some good colors for cheap! and the quality is good to . I love my  higher end polishes but I don't discriminate! lol I actually got Whirled Away and Scandalous ( supposed dupes for DL glitter In the air and bad romance). can't afford DL right now saving for Archie's! plus I'm waiting for her to release her new colors. and hopefully buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> love the purple one!! Ive been buying revelons lately I stopped for a while but they make some good colors for cheap! and the quality is good to . I love my higher end polishes but I don't discriminate! lol I actually got Whirled Away and Scandalous ( supposed dupes for DL glitter In the air and bad romance). can't afford DL right now saving for Archie's! plus I'm waiting for her to release her new colors. and hopefully buy 2 get 1 free


  	I don't have many Revlons but I really like the ones I have (Royal Cloak, Starry Pink and Not So Blueberry). The only reason I don't have a more extensive Revlon collection is that we don't get the interesting LE shades here. My eBay exploits are usually limited to the likes of Essie, OPI, ChG et al. 

  	Out of curiosity, how much are Revlon polishes?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Alright, I'm in.(medgal's pastel butters did it)    What are your favorite tools I'll need to get started.  You know cuticle cream, gel, clippers, file, base coat, top coat, strengtheners and etc...
> 
> Also, what are some of the brand names acronyms.  I'm guessing DL is Deborah Lippman.  What is BL?  Is A England a brand?


  	Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My favourite cuticle cream is Lemony Flutter by Lush. It works miracles on elbows too. I have a nasty habit of propping my elbows up on the desk/table and they get irritated, dry and scaly unless I keep them well and truly moisturised. I love the smell too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: Base coats - I used lots of different ones but I had the best results with Nailtek Foundation II Ridge Filling Base Coat, Orly Armor and AE The Shield. Although I have naturally weak nails I'm not big on strengtheners - the only one that made a difference was the Nail Doctor Rescue Me set. I do like my nail oils and serums though - Exit Damaged Nails, Nail Growth Explosion, Hydrating Nail Gel (all Herome) and Alessandro's Mango Nail Serum are my favourites. 

  	re: Top coats - Nubar Diamont (original formula), Poshe, CultNails Wicked Fast, AE The Shield, Sally Hansen Insta Dri. Couldn't live without them! They are all fast drying TCs, so they _will_ get gloopy in time. 

  	re: Cuticle remover - currently using Alessandro's Nail Spa one. It works a treat. Sally Hansen's Instant Cuticle remover is also very very good. Didn't care for the Mavala one. I can't use a metal cuticle pusher because my nails don't like it - I have to make do with a plastic tipped hoofstick or a wooden cuticle stick instead.

  	re: Clippers - I don't use one. My glass file doubles up as a clipper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I only ever use a nail buffer for smoothing out any hard edges after filing my nails. It's evil stuff. My nails are thin enough as they are.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I don't have many Revlons but I really like the ones I have (Royal Cloak, Starry Pink and Not So Blueberry). The only reason I don't have a more extensive Revlon collection is that we don't get the interesting LE shades here. My eBay exploits are usually limited to the likes of Essie, OPI, ChG et al.   Out of curiosity, how much are Revlon polishes?


 oh that sux u dont get the LE ones over there! here in the US they  cost around $5 or less.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 re: glass file. do these really make a difference? I have been meaning to get one but I ways go for the polish Instead! lol  I don't file too often but I guess I need to get one and see how it works. I have very thin nails ( and hair, eyelashes eyebrows.... guess I need more vitamins or something lol) so maybe the glass file will work better for me cuz I want my nails a lil bit longer but square shape.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> re: glass file. do these really make a difference? I have been meaning to get one but I ways go for the polish Instead! lol I don't file too often but I guess I need to get one and see how it works. I have very thin nails ( and hair, eyelashes eyebrows.... guess I need more vitamins or something lol) so maybe the glass file will work better for me cuz I want my nails a lil bit longer but square shape.


  	My nails are also very thin and prone to splitting and peeling. A glass file is much gentler on my nails than a metal one or the ones that look like coloured sandpaper (do they have a name?). I no longer get as much splitting since I switched to glass files. Oh, and I always file my nails before removing my polish. They last forever too - just wash them with warm soapy water every once in a while and they're good as new.

  	Don't even get me started on vitamins! I've been prescribed liquid Vitamin D because my vitD levels were super low. I'm also meant to be taking vitB and C tablets but I keep forgetting them. I got some protein shake mix from the health food store. It has vitamins in it but I sometimes don't bother with that either. I do bother with nail oils though. Go figure


----------



## Corally (Jan 26, 2013)

UGH.. Something went wrong with my my eBay China Glaze order. The us post office returned the package to the seller. This has never happened to me before. :blink: I want my China's gneaigneipge


----------



## aradhana (Jan 26, 2013)

hello people, just joining the np thread...

  	just did my nails in illegal purple (cult of cherry), occasionally topped with DL bad romance....so i figured it's a good time to poke my head into the nail polish discussions...i noticed some tempting pics of BL and other brands up-thread...



Mac-Guy said:


> OT but...
> Here are some examples of cats. Photo credit goes to the National Association of Professional Creative Groomers
> [h=2][/h]


  	food for thought...unfortunately i doubt there are many pet groomers specializing in dye in my area...i have two super fluffy cats, and i actually just want to find them someplace that i trust to give them 'lion cut's in the summer....the poor guys are so fluffy that they shed all over the place....i guess right now they're doing well, cuz it's been -20C the past week and a half!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMacKane Thanks!!  My nails are thin and prone to splitting too.  I will be getting a glass file tomorrow!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received Tutu yesterday (along with the Rose Charmeuse Quint).Actually, I thought I' d be done with this collection.
> But seeing the pretty mani with Gris Trianon makes me debating on getting this one too.


  	Tutu is gorgeous!!!! And so is that palette..


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> That's brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SOLD!! lol I'm going to pick one up next week


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> SOLD!! lol I'm going to pick one up next week


  	Hehe. You mean the vitamin supplements right?


----------



## Corally (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > UGH.. Something went wrong with my my eBay China Glaze order. The us post office returned the package to the seller. This has never happened to me before. :blink:  I want my China's gneaigneipge
> ...


 Well technically it hasn't even been shipped  But it was the 11th. I checked my track & trace code last Friday and the package never left the post office so I contacted the seller and he/she said it was '"normal" and that he/she spoke with the post office and it should take another 3-5 days' yeah right. A few hours later I got another message from the seller that the post office returned the package to him/her. I just knew something was wrong, usually I get things from the us withing 8 days! I never bought things from this seller before but it was the only one that had CG Lorelei's Tiara for a reasonable price. Anyway, my package will be shipped on Monday so hopefully I'll receive it this time.  I'm sorry to hear that you probably have the same problem(s), you should definitely contact the sellers though.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Well technically it hasn't even been shipped  But it was the 11th. I checked my track & trace code last Friday and the package never left the post office so I contacted the seller and he/she said it was '"normal" and that he/she spoke with the post office and it should take another 3-5 days' yeah right. A few hours later I got another message from the seller that the post office returned the package to him/her. I just knew something was wrong, usually I get things from the us withing 8 days! I never bought things from this seller before but it was the only one that had CG Lorelei's Tiara for a reasonable price. Anyway, my package will be shipped on Monday so hopefully I'll receive it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, I'm going to contact them next week. I'm first going to harrass PostNL customer services one more time though. Not that it's going to change anything, mind.

  	What happened last time was they (allegedly) couldn't deliver the package because they couldn't find the address. So they sent it straight back to the sender. Hello? A friggin university campus? An address I always use for deliveries because there's someone in at all times to receive it? Tommyrot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Another time it just went back for no reason. That was the eBay seller with the dappen dishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was already having second thoughts about some of the shades and didn't want to pay again for shipping so she just refunded me.

  	This time it's several pieces going AWOL at the same time so I'm more than a bit miffed. One of them is a book from the UK, so I don't think customs or security measures have anything to do with it either. It's not like a book is spontaneously combust during transit FFS! 

  	OK, rant over. I think I need a cup of tea now.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Well technically it hasn't even been shipped  But it was the 11th. I checked my track & trace code last Friday and the package never left the post office so I contacted the seller and he/she said it was '"normal" and that he/she spoke with the post office and it should take another 3-5 days' yeah right. A few hours later I got another message from the seller that the post office returned the package to him/her. I just knew something was wrong, usually I get things from the us withing 8 days! I never bought things from this seller before but it was the only one that had CG Lorelei's Tiara for a reasonable price. Anyway, my package will be shipped on Monday so hopefully I'll receive it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Where is the shipment coming from?


----------



## Corally (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Well technically it hasn't even been shipped  But it was the 11th. I checked my track
> ...


 US, I don't know which state/city.. couldn't find that info.


----------



## Corally (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Well technically it hasn't even been shipped  But it was the 11th. I checked my track
> ...


 Omg that sucks.  You only have to deal with customs when your package isn't shipped from a European country btw.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> US, I don't know which state/city.. couldn't find that info.


	Some states are rather iffy about shipping n/p overseas as they are considered hazardous material. Maybe contact the seller to find out what happened?


----------



## Corally (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > US, I don't know which state/city.. couldn't find that info.
> ...


 According to the seller the post office requested the seller to check the address again...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> According to the seller the post office requested the seller to check the address again...


  	If the seller shipped it with USPS, then this could be the issue as USPS considers n/p a hazardous material which can only be shipped ground. In addition, it must be marked with the ORM-D label (other restricted material).

  	I believe that DHL and Fedex still ship n/p internationally, but the price is much higher (though it also arrives much faster).


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the link to what USPS considers hazardous: https://www.usps.com/ship/hazardous_popup.htm  HTH


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/...-imperfection-collection-info-new-photos.html

  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE

  	Illamasqua spring 2013, including nail polishes. Honestly speaking I much prefer the Deborah Lippmann spring collection, Illamasqua ones are not the same texture but, well....


----------



## Corally (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > According to the seller the post office requested the seller to check the address again...
> ...


 It is shipped with USPS but my ebay sellers always ship NP with USPS and I've never had any problems with it before.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> It is shipped with USPS but my ebay sellers always ship NP with USPS and I've never had any problems with it before.


  	Maybe they didn't declare the content when they shipped it?

  	Anyway, I hope you get your goodies one way or the other


----------



## Corally (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > It is shipped with USPS but my ebay sellers always ship NP with USPS and I've never had any problems with it before.
> ...


 Maybe, I have no idea.  And thanks.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/...-imperfection-collection-info-new-photos.html  SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE  Illamasqua spring 2013, including nail polishes. Honestly speaking I much prefer the Deborah Lippmann spring collection, Illamasqua ones are not the same texture but, well....


 uh oh there's a difference in texture? I'll have to get a bottle from both then


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> According to the seller the post office requested the seller to check the address again...]   sounds like ur on the watch list been buying too much np lmao!! na I'm jk   it's probably what mac guy said they forgot to label it. lets hope so I wanna see ur goodies!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Omg that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know. That's precisely the point - I could understand things being delayed/returned due to customs not playing nice but it clearly isn't the issue right now because one of the missing items doesn't originate from outside the EU to begin with. I reckon it's more a matter of the distribution people messing up. Big time.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/01/...-imperfection-collection-info-new-photos.html
> 
> SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE
> 
> Illamasqua spring 2013, including nail polishes. Honestly speaking I much prefer the Deborah Lippmann spring collection, Illamasqua ones are not the same texture but, well....


  	I still want the DLs. But I want these too!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

ATTENTION LADIES waiting for A England orders. ADINA  posted on FB that jan 14 Royal Mail put a ban in place to stop shipping np internationally!!!  some of her packages were destroyed but that she ordered the label to ship so idk what's going on I really hope I gt my package after getting so excited ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You know, it happened to me before and I think it's happening to me. Again. When were they shipped? My BB Coutures were shipped on the 4th and they are still nowhere to be seen. Along with some more bits and bobs that were shipped around the same time (well, one was shipped late Dec actually). My guess is they are now on their way back home. No idea why this happens but heck yeah it does.   They'll look even prettier on your nails! Did you order Sweet Dreams yet?    It isn't a magic cure of course but I found it to help a lot. It's also worthwhile to pay a couple of quid extra and get a good one. The really cheapo ones are no better than your regular file.     Hehe. You mean the vitamin supplements right?


  lol ya I Try to take mine everyday but I forget most of the time lol. I use a nailtique treatment since I wore fake nails for so long. it really helps but I think the glass file is really going to help.  I was going to get the one from sephora. it's like $10. they have a diamond one that $28 but I think that's too much lol. which one do u use?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ATTENTION LADIES waiting for A England orders. Asian posted on FB that jan 14 Royal Mail put a ban in place to stop shipping np internationally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	When was yours sent? I received my shipping notification on the 16th and received my NPs last Thursday. If you got your notification around that time my guess is your goodies are well on their way to you as I type.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol ya I TT to take mine everyday but I forget most of the time lol. I use a nailtique treatment since I wore fake nails for so long. it really helps but I think the glass file is really going to help. I was going to get the one from sephora. it's like $10. they have a diamond one that $28 but I think that's too much lol. which one do u use?


  	I use Herome but that's only because it's widely available here. I never tried Sephora's files but I have no reason to think they're not good (I really like some of their brushes). But the diamond one may be easier on the nails and last much longer.  A glass file is actually a great investment because it's something you'll use for ages... unless you drop and break it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I'd say go for the diamond one. But if you're not sure if you'll like using a glass file and just want to try, the Sephora one may be a better bet.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> When was yours sent? I received my shipping notification on the 16th and received my NPs last Thursday. If you got your notification around that time my guess is your goodies are well on their way to you as I type.


 omg I hate my phone lol ! ADINA not Asian WTF lol.  I got my shipping notification on jan 18. I hope they come ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I use Herome but that's only because it's widely available here. I never tried Sephora's files but I have no reason to think they're not good (I really like some of their brushes). But the diamond one may be easier on the nails and last much longer.  A glass file is actually a great investment because it's something you'll use for ages... unless you drop and break it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya I think I'll try the glass one first and get the diamond one later. like march when there's not so many new mac collections lol (mac eats my wallet)


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ya I think I'll try the glass one first and get the diamond one later. like march when there's not so many new mac collections lol (mac eats my wallet)


  	MAC ate my wallet a long time ago. It's about to start on the kidneys now.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG I'd better go out of this thread, every polish I see is about to eat my wallet too ( kidneys euh not yet lol )
  	Spring collections are so amazing !


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG *I'd better go out of this thread*, every polish I see is about to eat my wallet too ( kidneys euh not yet lol )
> Spring collections are so amazing !


  	Good call. Run for your life and forget this thread ever existed. Those cute NPs? They ain't cute! They are the devil's spawn. First they get into your mind. Then they get into your dreams. Before you know it the little sods have siphoned your bank account into oblivion.

  	RUN!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Don't do it, otherwise you'll be in trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No waaayyyyy Mac-Guy!!!  You _*ARE*_ my kindred spirit.  Yorkie is the only breed of dog I've ever owned!  I've had two tea cups & one standard, and I loved them.  Two were females, one male---sweet, funny, playful...I could go on & on.  I got them from breeders.  I got the second one after my first husband died.  My daughter and I were distraught and I figured a dog would help us.  Boy did she ever!  She died of natural causes about three years ago and I haven't been able to replace her...I struggle with this emotionally because I don't just want another dog..._*I want her*_.  I swear I'm working hard to deal with this because I know I can love another little Yorkie just as much.  In fact, I've recently started looking for breeders again.  One that I used no longer breeds and the other died.  I'm going to take the plunge.  My daughter can have her cats---I want my Yorkie!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG I'd better go out of this thread, every polish I see is about to eat my wallet too ( kidneys euh not yet lol )
> Spring collections are so amazing !








Oh stay.  Nail polish is happy & this is a happy thread.  We'll all be headed to the soup kitchen but our nails will be well-dressed


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ATTENTION LADIES waiting for A England orders. ADINA posted on FB that jan 14 Royal Mail put a ban in place to stop shipping np internationally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Oh no! I hope we all get our orders. I've been eagerly awaiting for my A-Englands to arrive.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh no! I hope we all get our orders. I've been eagerly awaiting for my A-Englands to arrive. :crybaby:


 me too!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2013)

@ Prettypackages - I'm still tweaking my manicure and pedicure routine, but here are my current staples. The last two items I learned about right in this thread. (Thanks honey on boost!)



 		Zoya Remove+ nail polish remover 
 

 		Graham Professional HandsDown Ultra Nail & Cosmetic Pads 	
 		OPI Drip Dry Lacquer Drying Drops 
 
  	I'm going to try out a glass file next. I asked about them previously, but I think my question got lost in the shuffle. I'm currently on the hunt for a new base coat and top coat. I definitely prefer fast drying top coats. I've been using Seche Vite top coat until it turned gloopy. But like Buick said, I think I'm just going to have to accept the fact that they get gloopy over time. I'm also on the look out for a new cuticle remover.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh no! I hope we all get our orders. I've been eagerly awaiting for my A-Englands to arrive.


  	I posted the official blurb from Royal Mail in the UK discussion thread. The new rules apply from 1/14/13. I hope your goodies were shipped before that date.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

I figured, this info should be posted here as well:

  	Prohibitions and restrictions in the domestic and international post A guide for Royal Mail contract and account customers
*Valid from 14th January 2013*

*Nail varnish and polish*
UK destinations: Yes International destinations: no
	Follow these packaging guidelines:
	Volume per item must not exceed 30ml. No more than four bottles of nail varnish can be sent in any one package. Bottles of nail varnish must be placed in strong outer packaging and be so packed, secured or cushioned in such a way that they cannot break, be punctured or leak their contents into the outer packaging. An ID8000 label must be applied (see page 40). The sender’s name and return address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging. These items may only be
	sent using our 1st Class or 2nd Class products paid for via online postage, franking or on account (VAT exempt 1st and 2nd Class Account Mail), Special DeliveryTM paid for via online postage, franking or on account, Royal Mail Tracked and Royal Mail Sameday. Please note PacketpostTM Returns, Business Response, FreepostTM and all variants of PacketpostTM and PacketsortTM are excluded.

*Perfume and aftershave*
	(including eau de parfum and eau de toilette)
UK destinations: Yes International destinations: no
	Follow these packaging guidelines:
	Volume per item must not exceed 150ml. No more than four perfumes or aftershaves can be sent in any one package. The perfume or aftershave must be within its original retail packaging and then placed in strong outer packaging. The inner packagings must be packed, secured or cushioned to prevent breakage or leakage of their contents into the outer packaging. An ID8000 label must be applied (see page 40). The sender’s name and return address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging. These items may only be sent using our 1st Class or 2nd Class products paid for via online postage, franking or on account (VAT exempt 1st and 2nd Class Account Mail), Special DeliveryTM paid for via online postage, franking or on account, Royal Mail Tracked and Royal Mail Sameday. Please note PacketpostTM Returns, Business Response, FreepostTM and all variants of PacketpostTM
	and PacketsortTM are excluded

  	Failure to comply with the legal requirements for the transport of dangerous goods puts lives at risk and is a criminal offence which may be subject to prosecution. If you send dangerous goods and do not comply with the applicable terms and conditions then Royal Mail may deal with the goods as it sees fit including destroying or disposing of the relevant items.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

HEllo Girls!!! i havent been around  but from reading comments, im glad that some known members have joined in the nail polish talk!!
  	     @ liba- i love china glaze too and got a lot from the safari collection.  

  	     @ Naughtyp, and cartoon chic: i never got a shipping confirmation  so i guess my polishes never shipped. im soo sad i really wanted to try the brand and the polishes look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mac-Guy said:


> I posted the official blurb from Royal Mail in the UK discussion thread. The new rules apply from 1/14/13. I hope your goodies were shipped before that date.


  	   thank you mac-guy!! i guess this is going to apply to ordering lush shower gels too. i hate that. lush is super cheap in the uk. i was also planing to get more a-englands. 
  	  also i was really scare of shipping polish with the usps but i already did it twice and i had no problem. they didnt open my packages.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

im soo gettting an essie fix.  and zoya too! 
  	  i went to walgreens yesterday and saw essies play date  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i knew i needed it in my collection but stopped myself, i m just going to order it haha 
  	  watermelon and e nuf is enuf look amazing too.  i mayy just add butler please and blanc to my order


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> I posted the official blurb from Royal Mail in the UK discussion thread. The new rules apply from 1/14/13. I hope your goodies were shipped before that date.


	Thanks for sharing the info. Oh no, my first order was shipped Jan. 15th. Looks like I'm a day late and a dollar short. I don't think my other two orders have shipped. I still hope my first order squeezed through. That one has Dragon and Saint George in it. Those are the two polishes I want the most.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im soo gettting an essie fix.  and zoya too!
> i went to walgreens yesterday and saw essies play date
> 
> 
> ...


	I still have my Beauty.com rebate money to spend. I'm using it towards my first Essie polishes. I keep changing my list.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im soo gettting an essie fix.  and zoya too!
> i went to walgreens yesterday and saw essies play date
> 
> 
> ...


  	Butler Please is gorgeous! It's been on my wishlist for quite some time now but I haven't got round to buying it will all the sales that keep popping up.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Butler Please is gorgeous! It's been on my wishlist for quite some time now but I haven't got round to buying it will all the sales that keep popping up.


  	     yes i saw it at walgreens too and the bottle of blue is just hypnotizing!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for sharing the info. Oh no, my first order was shipped Jan. 15th. Looks like I'm a day late and a dollar short. I don't think my other two orders have shipped. I still hope my first order squeezed through. That one has Dragon and Saint George in it. Those are the two polishes I want the most.


  	Even if your order was shipped after the new rules it doesn't necessarily mean it's been rejected/destroyed/whatever by Royal Mail. I suspect a lot of items to have slipped off the radar in the first week or two of implementation. 

  	I hope that's what happened with my Illamasqua lot anyway. According to the Royal Mail website it's being processed. Well, it sure is taking its time! Here's what the website says: "Your item, posted on 15/01/13 with reference RQ398399486GB has been received and is being forwarded to our international mail center"

  	Hmmm. I'm going to give the order a couple more days and if it's still nowhere to be seen I'm going to drop Illamasqua an e-mail.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2013)

Isn't llarowe in England too? That sucks majorly. I haven't had any problems with ordering nps from the US ever, but I don't like it particularly because of the stupid taxes. I prefer ordering from the UK. Illamasqua is there too. Sigh.  I hope that all Ladies from the US get their orders!  Kimibos, good to see you about!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

I just picked up the glass nail file @ sephoras. I got the last purple one  I also got both OZ palettes!!! now I won't have as much money for Archie's..  but I'll narrow it down   Kimibos Play  date is one of my fav's... even tho I haven't wore it yet. lol!! I also love watermelon which I have worn a few times  I also have butler please it but haven't used it yet. or a whole bunch of others lol ( Lights, We're in this together....can't remember the rest.....)  On FB Adina wrote that she wasn't aware of this rule until she went to ship last week and then they told her. she said she sent about 3,000 orders!! a few ppl see posting that they got their orders here in the US so hopefully we will get our orders!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HEllo Girls!!! i havent been around  but from reading comments, im glad that some known members have joined in the nail polish talk!!
> @ liba- i love china glaze too and got a lot from the safari collection.
> 
> @ Naughtyp, and cartoon chic: i never got a shipping confirmation  so i guess my polishes never shipped. im soo sad i really wanted to try the brand and the polishes look beautiful
> ...


  	Ordering shower gels should be fine.

  	However, you want to be careful with shipping n/p with USPS. You don't want to be prosecuted for the sake of beauty.


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kimibos, good to see you about!


  	No, it's in the US. I have some orders from them on their way. Hope they'll come through with no problems.

  	But this UK news is really allarming. I have ordered so many times from the UK too, and ATM my Illamasqua is hopefully on it's way? When I heard about this restriction, I checked ASOS shipping info for a polish and there was nothing about any restrictions. It just said "this item ships to just 19 (European) countries".


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Isn't llarowe in England too? That sucks majorly. I haven't had any problems with ordering nps from the US ever, but I don't like it particularly because of the stupid taxes. I prefer ordering from the UK. Illamasqua is there too. Sigh.


  	LLarowe is based in the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	edit - MRV got there first!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> But this UK news is really allarming. I have ordered so many times from the UK too, and ATM my Illamasqua is hopefully on it's way? When I heard about this restriction, I checked ASOS shipping info for a polish and there was nothing about any restrictions. It just said "this item ships to just 19 (European) countries".


  	When were your Ilamasquas shipped?


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> When were your Ilamasquas shipped?


  	The 17th. So I dunno... Tomorrow when I'm at work, I'm going to check just when my A Englands were shipped (I still have the envelope). I got them this past Monday, a week after the 14th. It seems logical that they were not shipped before the 14th, but we'll see.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> The 17th. So I dunno... Tomorrow when I'm at work, I'm going to check just when my A Englands were shipped (I still have the envelope). I got them this past Monday, a week after the 14th. It seems logical that they were not shipped before the 14th, but we'll see.


  	Didn't you get an e-mail from AE about the goodies being shipped? Dunno if they send the e-mails on the day of shipment though.

  	re: Illamasqua - I wouldn't worry about it just yet because it's still early days. What does your shipping status look like?


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Didn't you get an e-mail from AE about the goodies being shipped? Dunno if they send the e-mails on the day of shipment though.
> 
> re: Illamasqua - I wouldn't worry about it just yet because it's still early days. What does your shipping status look like?


  	Yes (the 17th), but I was thinking it was not sent the same day as the package.

  	I think it said about the same as yours.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Ordering shower gels should be fine.
> 
> However, you want to be careful with shipping n/p with USPS. You don't want to be prosecuted for the sake of beauty.


  	       hahaha no i dont!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, yes I'll stay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's fun to be here !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Good call. Run for your life and forget this thread ever existed. Those cute NPs? They ain't cute! They are the devil's spawn. First they get into your mind. Then they get into your dreams. Before you know it the little sods have siphoned your bank account into oblivion.
> 
> RUN!!!








 Run ? Well, should I stay or should I go ?
  	But I have to be strong, I know !


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes (the 17th), but I was thinking it was not sent the same day as the package.
> 
> I think it said about the same as yours.


  	Now that I think about it my AE envelope may still be somewhere on my office desk. Possibly lurking under a bunch of random bits and bobs. Will check first thing tomorrow. 

  	Gah! I hope Royal Mail hasn't sent our AEs and Illamasquas to the great gig in the sky. Noone with a heart would destroy such pretty things!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Run ? Well, should I stay or should I go ?
> But I have to be strong, I know !


  	*hums to the Clash tune*

  	Stay, of course! You'll be fine! I was already on the dark side before this thread came about. I have noone but myself to blame


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 27, 2013)

My AE order shipped on the 15th  I really hope we still get our stuff.


----------



## VampyCouture (Jan 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My AE order shipped on the 15th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Me too 

  	Haven't heard anything yet, so I'm taking it as a good sign.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Me too
> Haven't heard anything yet, so I'm taking it as a good sign.


  	     same here. i hope she finds a way of shipping them, like another company idk.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh no! I hope we all get our orders. I've been eagerly awaiting for my A-Englands to arrive.


  	The AEs were the last of my NP haulage.  I too received a shipping notice.  How did we go from this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 to this   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










??????????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Run ? Well, should I stay or should I go ?
> But I have to be strong, I know !








I like that !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> and PacketsortTM are excluded
> Failure to comply with the legal requirements for the transport of dangerous goods puts lives at risk and is a criminal offence which may be subject to prosecution. If you send dangerous goods and do not comply with the applicable terms and conditions then Royal Mail may deal with the goods as it sees fit including destroying or disposing of the relevant items.








 Thank you Mac-Guy! I think it's safe to say we all had > 4 bottles of NV /order.  I suspect Adina will do what she can to remedy this, it certainly affects her bottom-line.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> I posted the official blurb from Royal Mail in the UK discussion thread. The new rules apply from 1/14/13. I hope your goodies were shipped before that date.


  	Thanks for doing that and posting it  here!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The AEs were the last of my NP haulage.  I too received a shipping notice.  How did we go from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	=( idk i hope all of ours made it thru!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

i cant decide which essies i want and the zoyas are $50 for free shipping. i dont have $50 to spend on zoya right now and only like 2 colors.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

1

 2

 3

 4 

 
  	5

 6 

 7 

 8



*1*.nubar RECLAIM *2.* jessica ?* 3.*jessica SUPERFICIAL* 4.* CG Exotic Encounters *5.*zoya JO* 6*.zoya NEEly and Bevin* 7*.zoya Wednesdday, Trixie and Bevin*. 8*.BL Molly Coddle 
  	 i have to say i loved my 7th mani and i was really impressed with Neely, it looks really white in the bottle but it looks lovely on.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

its now available at BL.com but not beauty or nordstrom. ( by the way nord please have a sale!!! )


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Mac-Guy! I think it's safe to say we all had > 4 bottles of NV /order.  I suspect Adina will do what she can to remedy this, it certainly affects her bottom-line.


  	The 4 bottles limit applies to shipment within the UK only. Unfortunately, no international shipment allowed at all.


----------



## MACina (Jan 27, 2013)

.....kimibos, I am glad to see you here!

  	I missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> HEllo Girls!!! i havent been around  but from reading comments, im glad that some known members have joined in the nail polish talk!!
> @ liba- i love china glaze too and got a lot from the safari collection.
> 
> @ Naughtyp, and cartoon chic: i never got a shipping confirmation  so i guess my polishes never shipped. im soo sad i really wanted to try the brand and the polishes look beautiful
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 27, 2013)

....love all your manis, kimibos!

  	6 and 7 are particularly stunning!

  	And Reclaim is so gorgeous....I have to use mine again too.



kimibos said:


> its now available at BL.com but not beauty or nordstrom. ( by the way nord please have a sale!!! )


----------



## kimibos (Jan 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....love all your manis, kimibos!
> 
> 6 and 7 are particularly stunning!
> 
> ...


  	     thanks, i have been giving the dotting tools a try. and do take reclaim out, like buick says best green holo ever! 
  	     BL- i have never used their glosses, but have  been tempted by come to bed red, the black jack? and the pink one. i may give in during a sale


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


  	Lovely manis, kimibos! CG EE looks good, wonder why I didn't get that. But I have Wednesday and Neely on my list.


----------



## MACina (Jan 27, 2013)

Me too...I am really tempted to try one.
  	Maybe I will just go ahead and order one from the spring collection.Wine Gums appeals a lot to me (the name and
  	the color LOL)!


kimibos said:


> hi there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> I checked the envelope and it was sent on the 15th. So no problems with that.
> 
> I think the problem might rise with the packages that are going outside the EU because in that case you have to declare the content. I don't know if all packages are x-rayed or not. Seems unlogical that they would x-ray a) all the packages (especially the ones going to EU), b) acquire (extra) machines just for finding out if the parcels contain nail polish or not, c) also, bubble letters and hard boxes might get a different handling, I dunno.
> 
> ...


  	Was it labelled with an ID8000?


----------



## Anneri (Jan 28, 2013)

LOVE your manis, kimibos! Must get Reclaim!!!  Glad you're staying Dominique! We can stay strong together!  Btw, I read some favorable reviews of the BL glosses. I've seen some sets with matching gloss and np. Will be getting one of those if a good deal comes along.


----------



## MRV (Jan 28, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Was it labelled with an ID8000?


  	Nope. No labels. Just says: "Small packet".


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nope. No labels. Just says: "Small packet".


  	That's good news then  Maybe the restrictions don't apply to Europe.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm quite annoyed with A-England's Iseult. I tried it at the weekend for the first time and had to remove it in the end, because it looked so awful. It has such a long dry time that it's nearly impossible not to ruin it. Today I tried again (I WILL PERSEVERE!) and again, I used very thin layers, used dry drops, waited for over an hour, did my Pilates workout - aaaaand, ruined again. So disappointed!
  	I did a fourth layer to cover the ruined np and am now looking at it and thinking about removing it again because I get annoyed just looking at it. Bah!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 28, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my A england package today! So there is still hope out there it looks like some are still going through. I hope everyone get's theirs soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 28, 2013)

Love the manis, kimibos.




Anneri said:


> I'm quite annoyed with A-England's Iseult. I tried it at the weekend for the first time and had to remove it in the end, because it looked so awful. It has such a long dry time that it's nearly impossible not to ruin it. Today I tried again (I WILL PERSEVERE!) and again, I used very thin layers, used dry drops, waited for over an hour, did my Pilates workout - aaaaand, ruined again. So disappointed!
> I did a fourth layer to cover the ruined np and am now looking at it and thinking about removing it again because I get annoyed just looking at it. Bah!


  	I hope you can get Iseult to work. I never read anything before about A-England's drying time. I went to the website today to check on my orders. A message pops up now about the shipping problem. My other two orders are not marked as shipped, so I don't think they were mailed yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 28, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my A england package today! So there is still hope out there it looks like some are still going through. I hope everyone get's theirs soon.








 My first order was also mailed on the 15th like yours, so now I'm excited again.


----------



## hazyday (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> - Gobsmacked 		 			- Scuppered
> 
> wooohoooo!


  	Awesome haul. I absolutely LOVE Two Fingered Salute!


----------



## MACina (Jan 28, 2013)

...this is great, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I cross my fingers that you all will receive your AE packages then!!!!




honey on boost said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my A england package today! So there is still hope out there it looks like some are still going through. I hope everyone get's theirs soon.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> its now available at BL.com but not beauty or nordstrom. ( by the way nord please have a sale!!! )


  	Nude colours are trendy !  " Tailor-made for every skin tone " well, promising. BUT I can't have a endless wishlist, can I ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 China Glaze, OPI, Deborah Lippmann, Zoya, and now Butter London ? I'll have to skip but it's a pretty collection ( I have no Butter London product so far ).


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome manis as usual kimibos! Not too bad for someone who's spent the past week in deep slumber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	My favourites are Reclaim and Jo. But then I'm biased lol.




honey on boost said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know that I received my A england package today! So there is still hope out there it looks like some are still going through. I hope everyone get's theirs soon.


  	That's excellent news!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi girls, been a long time! How's everyone doing?  I'm fine, have just been awfully busy the past few weeks. My 1 y.o. daughter is learning to walk lately, so needless to say i've got my hands full atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I've also just finished my course allround mua, had my exam past monday. No news yet of my results, so *fingers crossed*  And regarding nail polish, i think i have been a fairly good girl since january 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought like 7 bottles, i guess it could have been much worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I purchased Chanel Rose Caché and Dior Saint-Tropez (both on sale), and Dior Gris Trianon. I also have 4 indie polishes from LLarowe on their way to me, will be my first indies ever, can't wait to try them


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi girls, been a long time! How's everyone doing?  I'm fine, have just been awfully busy the past few weeks. My 1 y.o. daughter is learning to walk lately, so needless to say i've got my hands full atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hi! Lovely to have you back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What did you get from LLarowe?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

Today's mani: Rituals Sea Green. Not the most unique shade in the world but I found it at half price so I thought why not? I also got Freezed Fantasy which looks like a greenish version of AE And The Moonbeams... I haven't had the chance to swatch it though because I ran out of nail wheels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Application was nice, no complaints whatsoever. 2 coats:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hi! Lovely to have you back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lovely to be back, missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I got Candeo "Mallard", Girly Bits "Eggnogoholic", Enchanted Polish "Hey Jude", and Hare Polish "Swanky Soirée".
  	Definitely will be ordering a couple more this thursday, they will be restocking quite a few awesome polishes i want to get my hands on.
  	Can be rather stressfull sometimes imo, the popular polishes really sell out there in the blink of an eye, so being fast is definitely a must 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	What about you, any awesome hauls lately?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Lovely to be back, missed you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hey Jude still around? Yowza!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Well, I hauled allright but I'm still waiting for the biggest ones (Illamasqua and my BB Coutures from Overall Beauty). I also did a small one from AE but I received them last week. Plus the odd DL from Nelly, BeautyBay etc. Oh, and I'm also waiting for my small Cult Nails order (3 bottles). They should have arrived by now too. I think there's a nail polish lover with sticky fingers somewhere. Oh yeah, they also seem to like SF novels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hey Jude still around? Yowza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yup, luckily for me it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And there will even be another restock of them (maybe the last one dunno) this thursday. Hoping to snag Across the Universe, Octopus's Garden, and Hot Chocolate 

  	I'm sorry to hear about your recent orders, i hope you will receive them really soon then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also read about Royal Mail just now, what a load of bs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keeping my fingers crossed that all you US ladies will still receive their order.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Yup, luckily for me it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hmmm. I wonder what I should do about that...


----------



## Corally (Jan 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi girls, been a long time! How's everyone doing?  I'm fine, have just been awfully busy the past few weeks. My 1 y.o. daughter is learning to walk lately, so needless to say i've got my hands full atm :hot:   I've also just finished my course allround mua, had my exam past monday. No news yet of my results, so *fingers crossed*  And regarding nail polish, i think i have been a fairly good girl since january   I bought like 7 bottles, i guess it could have been much worse p:  I purchased Chanel Rose Caché and Dior Saint-Tropez (both on sale), and Dior Gris Trianon. I also have 4 indie polishes from LLarowe on their way to me, will be my first indies ever, can't wait to try them


 Haven't seen you for a while, good to have you back. :flower:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jan 28, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haven't seen you for a while, good to have you back.


  	Thank you, good to be back


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 28, 2013)

I received my first A-England order!

  	Dragon
  	Saint George
  	Princess Tears
  	She Walks In Beauty
  	Ophelia
  	Elaine







  	I still don't know what to think about my other two orders since they're not marked as shipped. This may be off topic, but what are Adina's options? The only thing I could think of is to create another distribution center outside of England. But she's an independent, so that may not be a viable option for her right now.

  	I'm off to go swatch these polishes right now!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I received my first A-England order!
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...


  	Woooot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	There are US based vendors that stock AE, such as LLarowe and Overall Beauty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcome back, Liz! 

  	Buick, Rituals Sea Green is so pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Woooot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	It's funny you mention LLarowe. I was just looking at their site. It's a shame I won't get the sale price if I place an order. I already see some colors listed as sold out, but I'm going to wait to see what becomes of my other orders first.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi girls, been a long time! How's everyone doing?  I'm fine, have just been awfully busy the past few weeks. My 1 y.o. daughter is learning to walk lately, so needless to say i've got my hands full atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      WELCOME BACK!! ahh my little brother is not walking yet but ohh man i see whats coming!  Congrats on finishing your MUA course and im pretty sure you did well on the exam!! 7 bottles omg you have been the best girl hahaha compared to us!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dragon
> Saint George
> Princess Tears
> She Walks In Beauty
> ...


  	     ohhh my there is hope!!!!!!! i have told everyone around me about this uk government/mail FIASCO!!! they see the sadness in my eyes


----------



## Liz2012 (Jan 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> WELCOME BACK!! ahh my little brother is not walking yet but ohh man i see whats coming!  Congrats on finishing your MUA course and im pretty sure you did well on the exam!! 7 bottles omg you have been the best girl hahaha compared to us!!


  	Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about being the best girl haha don't know about that .. I mean i still bought 7 bottles WITHOUT being enabled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really missed you ladies and the enabling tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really glad to be back, even if that means me buying like +10 polishes/week again


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> i was cheeking ninja polish? idk if i dont get mine ill just order them from ninja polish. ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ninja Polish are awesome! They have FLOAMS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I usually receive my NPs within a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	At least I used to in the old days, when PostNL wasn't the trainwreck it currently is. Gah!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

Whoa! Lots of disgruntled peeps on the Illamasqua FB page about the Royal Mail malarkey. Looks like we're in for a looooong wait *MRV*


----------



## aradhana (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani: Rituals Sea Green. Not the most unique shade in the world but I found it at half price so I thought why not? I also got Freezed Fantasy which looks like a greenish version of AE And The Moonbeams... I haven't had the chance to swatch it though because I ran out of nail wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	nice shade! i also like your fridge magnets!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I received my first A-England order!
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...


  	yay!!!!

  	Girls i need to study for my midterm tommorow but i did get my A englands! I got Dragon, Saint George, Lady of the Lake, Tristam,  and Princess Tears. So glad i got these it really sux about the ban! i did a quick skittle mani using all of them since i couldnt decide what to use and my grey friday was chipping. i didnt use a too coat and was doing he dishes and had to give my Princey a bath =)  This is my second time attempting to pass this class   so i gtg but i will be back to catch up later tommorow!!!


----------



## MACina (Jan 28, 2013)

......nice to see you back, Liz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I received my first A-England order!
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! Lots of disgruntled peeps on the Illamasqua FB page about the Royal Mail malarkey. Looks like we're in for a looooong wait *MRV*


  	It looks like a lot of companies need to look into alternative re shipping. Maybe they can work out a deal with Fedex, DHL or UPS.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> There hasn't been much mention of YSL polishes in this thread. I only have one, Violet Baroque. I was going to exchange it because I thought it was too similar to Chanel Provocation, but decided to keep it. I like the larger brush and the formula. Now I have Jade Impériale from the Arty Stone collection (such a weird name) on the way. I'm going to get Bronze Pyrite from the same collection next month. That one is LE. They have more colors I'd like to get.
> 
> Does anyone else like YSL polish?


  	I have only two YSL and two Lancome in my entire collection--just not go-to brands for me, but not because of any bad experience with them.


----------



## MRV (Jan 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! Lots of disgruntled peeps on the Illamasqua FB page about the Royal Mail malarkey. Looks like we're in for a looooong wait *MRV*


  	ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! What are they saying? I'm not a FB user. Does Illamasqua say something official? Why don't the send an email and inform the buyers! (Like illamasqua bottles would broke the way they pack them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )







to A England! I'm wearing Princess Sabra ATM and I have to say that this and St George have like a mirrorlike surface and they last much longer than polishes on average!


----------



## MRV (Jan 28, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> It looks like a lot of companies need to look into alternative re shipping. Maybe they can work out a deal with Fedex, DHL or UPS.


  	I don't know if they are an option because Mac UK uses one of them, and the shipping cost is GBP 18 + BGP 36 (!!!) for hazardous products!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi girls, been a long time! How's everyone doing?  I'm fine, have just been awfully busy the past few weeks. My 1 y.o. daughter is learning to walk lately, so needless to say i've got my hands full atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Liz2012 So nice to see you!!! *Nothing like a little one to keep you on your toes, and best of luck on your exam!  As for NP--you did really well even without us NPAs enabling you!  I love 
  	        your choices. Have you seen Dior's TuTu? It's supposed to be out next month, and it looks like a real winner.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! What are they saying? I'm not a FB user. Does Illamasqua say something official? Why don't the send an email and inform the buyers! (Like illamasqua bottles would broke the way they pack them!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I _became_ a FB user last night just so I could read Illamasqua's page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. IIIamasqua are saying sweet FA. Just the usual stuff like "oooh we're so sorry, contact CS" etc. They're not handling this well at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> It will look fantastic on those perfect nails of yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You're a riot!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> When was yours sent? I received my shipping notification on the 16th and received my NPs last Thursday. If you got your notification around that time my guess is your goodies are well on their way to you as I type.


  	I received my shipping notice Jan 22 so I just might be SOL.  Adina noted her efforts to resolve the shipping issue so I have no choice but to wait.  Maybe an NP haul will make me feel better.  Actually, I think I'm still waiting for three additional BLs to arrive.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't know if they are an option because Mac UK uses one of them, and the shipping cost is GBP 18 + BGP 36 (!!!) for hazardous products!


  	Yes, the shipping costs are much higher, though I like Fedex for a punctual and fast delivery. I don't think that RM will change their mind on shipping n/p, thus companies definitely need to look into alternatives.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im soo gettting an essie fix.  and zoya too!
> i went to walgreens yesterday and saw essies play date
> 
> 
> ...






*kimibos. * I hopeyou satisfied your Essie & Zoya cravings!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


  	Very pretty *kimibos*.  I have three of the polishes that you've shown here.  Thanks for giving me some incentive to wear them!!  So pretty!


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thanks. _Anything _to make the office a bit less tedious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sigh, I wrote them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I received my first A-England order!
> 
> Dragon
> Saint George
> ...








So glad they're starting to roll in.  The week is young---fingers crossed!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Sigh, I wrote them.


  	So did I. On Sunday. Still nowt.

  	We'll just have to wait and see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I really don't get this hazardous materials stuff. By that rationale we shouldn't be allowed NP in checked in luggage either. This is just a cash grab IMO - they're coercing people into using the more expensive options out there.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> So did I. On Sunday. Still nowt.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see
> 
> ...


  	THIS!

  	Did you guys see what Yazmin posted in the Archie's thread? Shipping from the US is going to double apparently. _So_ not good for CPs. The world conspires against my spending for cosmetics! Bah.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> So did I. On Sunday. Still nowt.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see
> 
> ...


  	I can understand the rationale as n/p is highly flammable. Just imagine an accident where thousands of n/p or perfumes break. It would be a disaster.

  	Maybe the packaging and/or wrapping needs to be changed.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> THIS!
> 
> Did you guys see what Yazmin posted in the Archie's thread? Shipping from the US is going to double apparently. _So_ not good for CPs. The world conspires against my spending for cosmetics! Bah.


  	When you add customs/taxes on top, it won't make a big difference anymore.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> I can understand the rationale as n/p is highly flammable. Just imagine an accident where thousands of n/p or perfumes break. It would be a disaster.
> 
> Maybe the packaging and/or wrapping needs to be changed.


  	I'm not convinced NP being potentially flammable is the real reason behind this but I fully agree re: packaging/wrapping. The way some sellers (and I don't mean some dodgy eBay person either) pack these things is unbelievable. They just pop them in a flimsy envelope and off they go halfway across the world.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm not convinced NP being potentially flammable is the real reason behind this but I fully agree re: packaging/wrapping. The way some sellers (and I don't mean some dodgy eBay person either) pack these things is unbelievable. They just pop them in a flimsy envelope and off they go halfway across the world.


  	Just watch this video, which explains how flammable n/p is:


----------



## jennyap (Jan 29, 2013)

The weird thing is, from what I can tell, the rules have actually been relaxed. Nail polish has been on the prohibited list for years apparently. The change now is that they are allowing even consumers to send limited amounts (contract mail users could before, but in even more limited circumstances and never internationally) but because of that there is an additional risk so they've introduced new scanning procedures to enforce the new rule, which at the same time means they're enforcing the rules that were already there but they apparently never checked on before.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

jennyap said:


> The weird thing is, from what I can tell, the rules have actually been relaxed. Nail polish has been on the prohibited list for years apparently. The change now is that they are allowing even consumers to send limited amounts (contract mail users could before, but in even more limited circumstances and never internationally) but because of that there is an additional risk so they've introduced new scanning procedures to enforce the new rule, which at the same time means they're enforcing the rules that were already there but they apparently never checked on before.


  	I don't even want to imagine the additional costs of scan (both hardware and manpower). It's crazy.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Just watch this video, which explains how flammable n/p is:


  	I'm not disputing its flammability. All I'm saying is that I'm sceptical about Royal Mail's recent hissy fit being motivated by that (NP has been on RMs prohibited list for quite some time now and noone lifted a finger). I'm not convinced that banning them is the best solution either.

  	If RM insists on imposing the ban on items sent by private individuals, it sucks but fair enough. Bad for the customer, but it's not the end of the world.

  	UPS et al. will be falling over eachother to make deals with large businesses with high sales volumes (such as BeautyBay), so they won't suffer much either. I doubt that the shipping prices will rise dramatically for such businesses because they'll be able to make good deals. While they'll still be able to offer low rates or free shipping, I'm sure the increase in shipping costs will be reflected in the prices they charge for goods. Again, bad for the customer (and for the customer alone).

  	However, for small business (like AE) that don't have the clout to negotiate lower prices with UPS & friends this is not good news. I doubt anyone will be willing to pay such high shipping cost. This will leave them reliant on overseas distributors, eating into their profits considerably. Bad for the customer and bad for the small business. You'd think a state run institution like RM would strive to support SMEs at these times, not stifle them.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

....OMG, I had no idea that n/p was THAT flammable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you for posting this video, Mac-Guy!



Mac-Guy said:


> Just watch this video, which explains how flammable n/p is:


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> So did I. On Sunday. Still nowt.
> 
> We'll just have to wait and see
> 
> ...


  	Yes, there's no logic in this thing any more. They are stopping companies doing their business. How are they going to deliver to their foreign distributors?

  	And is this the way of the free trade? I hear EU and US are supposed to launch negotiations for a free trade agreement. And all they do is impose more restrictions and higher prices. 


  	I have always put my n/p to my luggage (my other makeup takes the 1 liter room for liquids). Like last summer I had 9 bottles (only, I know) and a few kilos of suspicious dried weeds in tins in my luggage, and it came home, but only 24h late. Tea seems to be so dangerous a commodity to transport that I was even caught up at the x-ray inspection because of a tin full of tea I had just bought at the airport.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....OMG, I had no idea that n/p was THAT flammable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The cosmetic industry is certainly working on developing different formula that are less flammable. I have a friend who works as a cosmetic scientist (she was formerly a physicist), so there is definitely a lot of research going on, but they are not quite there yet, though apparently water-based n/p already exist.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes, there's no logic in this thing any more. They are stopping companies doing their business. How are they going to deliver to their foreign distributors?
> 
> And is this the way of the free trade? I hear EU and US are supposed to launch negotiations for a free trade agreement. And all they do is impose more restrictions and higher prices.
> 
> ...


 
  	Where did you travel from/to? This might have to do with the Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service.


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, I almost forgot: inspite of this - real or not - hassle I just received my first Llarowe order! Which BTW was extremely well packed. Plus the two more DLs I ordered from a local webshop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And this evening I will be hunting BL at a tax free!


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> Where did you travel from/to? This might have to do with the Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service.


  	I don't think so because it was from London to Finland.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

This is very good to know!

  	I am still shocked because I have a lot of polishes in my apartment.Knowing how flammable they are, makes me
  	indeed worried 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So I really hope that there will be less or even better not flammable n/ps in the future!

  	I have never heard of water-based n/p before and have to check google.

  	Thank you again!



Mac-Guy said:


> *The cosmetic industry is certainly working on developing different formula that are less flammable.* I have a friend who works as a cosmetic scientist (she was formerly a physicist), so there is definitely a lot of research going on, but they are not quite there yet, though apparently water-based n/p already exist.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, I almost forgot: inspite of this - real or not - hassle I just received my first Llarowe order! Which BTW was extremely well packed. Plus the two more DLs I ordered from a local webshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sweet! Out of curiosity, what did it say on the envelope? They used to write Nail Polish IIRC, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> This is very good to know!
> 
> I am still shocked because I h*ave a lot of polishes in my apartment.Kn*owing how flammable they are, makes me
> indeed worried
> ...


  	I don't think you have anything to worry.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

I love google....I think that I found water-based n/p:

http://www.niche-beauty.com/Little-BU


  	Of course there are only a few colors but there seems to be a beginning!




  	Anyway, it stands to reason for me now (after seeing this video) that n/p is "hazardous materials"!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> I love google....I think that I fou*nd water-based n/p:*
> 
> http://www.niche-beauty.com/Little-BU
> 
> ...


  	There are quite a few brands and there is a good selection, but nowhere near as large as regular solvent-based n/p.

  	After all, it's a health choice to avoid formaldehyde & Co.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

Hopefully this will change in the future!


  	The healthcaring aspect is definitely very important!!!



Mac-Guy said:


> There are quite a few brands and there is a good selection, *but nowhere near as large as regular solvent-based n/p.*
> 
> After all, it's a health choice to avoid formaldehyde & Co.


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> There are quite a few brands and there is a good selection, but nowhere near as large as regular solvent-based n/p.
> 
> After all, it's a health choice to avoid formaldehyde & Co.


  	Most polishes don't have F & Co. any more. You actually have to put a "non-water" coat over the water-based polishes. At least it says like this on some Orly's water-based nail art polishes. Otherwise, it washes off!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> It says: "Cosmetics".
> 
> 
> Most polishes don't have F & Co. any more.* You actually have to put a "non-water" coat over the water-based polishes. A*t least it says like this on some Orly's water-based nail art polishes. Otherwise, it washes off!


  	I don't know about Orly, but on other brands, you don't have to put a solvent-based top coat to make it last. They last as long as regular n/p. What one doesn't achieve, however, is the high gloss finish, which might be what a lot of customer desire.

  	I was under the impression that most regular n/p still contain formaldehyde, toluene, and DBP (these are all legal substances in the U.S.) unless they declare otherwise and position themselves as formaldehyde-free.

  	I'm sure that companies are doing their best to move away from these substances.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

From AE's FB page:

_IMPORTANT NOTICE: WITH POSITIVE NEWS
UK CUSTOMERS: please note that we are waiting for labels from Royal Mail stating “dangerous goods” which will be delivered soon this week. Each envelope will come with no more than 4 bottles. For bigger orders we will deliver more envelopes.
DELIVERIES TO ALL OTHER COUNTRIES: kindly offered by Llarowe to USA (and many thanks to Ninja Polish for offering too).
We will ship probably next week via our forwarder (used for bulk quantities only) all your packets ready and she will forward them to you. It will take a while but they will be safe. 
If you have doubts or issues about your orders or ask for a refund please email: [email protected] 
I ask you kindly to be patient for the answer. 
Check our web page or follow us on Facebook and/or Twitter for updates.

Thank you very much for the attention and all your support and love.
Adina & Team  Doing our best to keep you happy!_


  	I wonder how Illamasqua's going to handle things...


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> From AE's FB page:
> 
> _IMPORTANT NOTICE: WITH POSITIVE NEWS
> UK CUSTOMERS: please note that we are waiting for labels from Royal Mail stating “dangerous goods” which will be delivered soon this week. Each envelope will come with no more than 4 bottles. For bigger orders we will deliver more envelopes.
> ...


  	Good for AE!

  	Yeah, that's what I was thinking about. Seems that I have received a long 'personal' letter from Illamasqua's founder JK, but he does not mention the nail polish issue..


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

A forwarding service might be the solution.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Good for AE!
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking about. Seems that I have received a long 'personal' letter from Illamasqua's founder JK, but he does not mention the nail polish issue..


  	Oh yeah, I got that too. Charming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. They've made a complete pig's ear out of this situation.

  	Someone posted the following screenshot on Illamasqua's FB:






  	At least they have the decency to explain what happened. Jeeez.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh my...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> A forwarding service might be the solution.


  	Are they not subject to the same regulations? I never used one so I honestly don't know.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

From Illamasqua's FB, posted about 2 hours ago:

 We're currently liaising with Royal Mail and will be releasing a statement as soon as we know more. Thank you

  	Never in a million years did I think I'd open a FB account


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonder how we are going to come out of this situation. LOTS of unhappy customers and lost sales. Nail polish is one of their top items & they're just putting out their new collection!?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Are they not subject to the same regulations? I never used one so I honestly don't know.


  	If they ship in bulk, they will have a specific distribution license (in the same way as large companies ship their goodies). The problem is: It only gets the n/p from A to B (e.g. England to the US), but not to the individual customers. They probably will need to ship them via USPS upon arrival in the US. It's a logistic nightmare, but probably the best solution at this time.


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 



 		 			Never in a million years did I think I'd open a FB account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Unfortunately it seems to be rather useful!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> If they ship in bulk, they will have a specific distribution license (in the same way as large companies ship their goodies). The problem is: It only gets the n/p from A to B (e.g. England to the US), but not to the individual customers. They probably will need to ship them via USPS upon arrival in the US. It's a logistic nightmare, but probably the best solution at this time.


  	Oh yeah, Adina mentioned a special arrangement when she wrote about US orders being sent out by LLarowe. Perhaps she was talking about something similar. The US is a huge market so it would make sense to use forwarding companies but it's not practical for smaller markets (individual European countries for instance). Logistic nightmare indeed. Not shipping to those countries would probably make the greatest economic sense. 

  	Good thing I have enough NP to last me a lifetime (and more). Not that it makes me feel any better about this whole shebang.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> From AE's FB page:
> 
> _IMPORTANT NOTICE: WITH POSITIVE NEWS
> UK CUSTOMERS: please note that we are waiting for labels from Royal Mail stating “dangerous goods” which will be delivered soon this week. Each envelope will come with no more than 4 bottles. For bigger orders we will deliver more envelopes.
> ...


	This is fantastic news. Adina keeps giving me plenty of reasons to keep supporting A-England.

  	On top of that, I LOVE the polish. Saint George is just gorgeous! Dragon is stunning too, and She Walks in Beauty. I know I was supposed to do Sweet Dreams as my next mani, but it's getting bumped for Saint George.


----------



## Corally (Jan 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > From AE's FB page:  _IMPORTANT NOTICE: WITH POSITIVE NEWS
> ...


_ I also got that mail. I haven't really read it, I was only looking for the mailing NP problem. :lol:_


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> From AE's FB page:
> 
> _IMPORTANT NOTICE: WITH POSITIVE NEWS
> UK CUSTOMERS: please note that we are waiting for labels from Royal Mail stating “dangerous goods” which will be delivered soon this week. Each envelope will come with no more than 4 bottles. For bigger orders we will deliver more envelopes.
> ...


  	YAY! This is awesome news. I love AE and I was worried I wouldn't be able to get them anymore. So glad Llarowe is stepping up and helping Adina.. they make a great team.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

I just checked the brands I have in my stash and I am hopefully "safe".


  	Found this very helpful list:
http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2009/04/celebrate-earth-day-check-your.html

  	There are also more water-based n/p brands listed.


  	I am only not sure about Essence and Catrice.Can anyone tell me if these n/ps are "Big 3 free" too?

  	TIA!



MRV said:


> It says: "Cosmetics".
> 
> 
> *Most polishes don't have F & Co. any more.* You actually have to put a "non-water" coat over the water-based polishes. At least it says like this on some Orly's water-based nail art polishes. Otherwise, it washes off!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

honey on boost, are you kidding? I love that you told us about the sale. That was my motivation to try the brand and I'm so glad I did. No one could predict the shipping issues. Where can I still find Saint Tropez or am I out of luck? I need to add it to my Dior list.

  	Good luck on your exam, Naughty!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

Kudos to Adina for handling the situation so well!

  	Less kudos to her regarding Iseult. Can you imagine that I tried to open an e/s palette around midday today (around 20 hours after applying the np) and it shows on my thomb nails?! It's not shipped, you just see the depression the e/s palette made in the polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn't want to remove it after one day so I just put some glittery top coat over it. I hope I got the equivalent of a Maandag exemplar - a lemon in English? Help me out there, please!

  	I never had that problem with A-England's polishes. I have Princess Tears and Princess Sabra and have worn them quite often during the last year, and their staying power and general performance is the bomb.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kudos to Adina for handling the situation so well!
> 
> Less kudos to her regarding Iseult. Can you imagine that I tried to open an e/s palette around midday today (around 20 hours after applying the np) and it shows on my thomb nails?! It's not shipped, you just see the depression the e/s palette made in the polish.
> 
> ...


	Maybe it has something to do with color like Buick said? I really don't know. I'm applying Saint George now. It applies a bit thicker than I would like, but it's definitely a one coater. I'm going to apply a second coat anyway out of habit. I can't get over the color. It's so glossy and kind of looks like it's lit from within when the sun hits it. It's finally sunny today so I hope can take a picture when I'm done.


----------



## MRV (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *honey on boost, are you kidding? I love that you told us about the sale.* That was my motivation to try the brand and I'm so glad I did. No one could predict the shipping issues. Where can I still find Saint Tropez or am I out of luck? I need to add it to my Dior list.
> 
> Good luck on your exam, Naughty!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

Macina, have a look here for Essence: http://www.essence.eu/fileadmin/fil...2012/I10749-Incibooklet_08-12_Deutschland.pdf and here for Catrice: http://www.catrice.eu/fileadmin/anwenderdaten/Images/Content/Catrice/INCI/INCI_01-13.pdf

  	Btw, I really like that you can look up all the incis for all products on their hp!
  	Both are looking good, I think.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> I just checked the brands I have in my stash and I am hopefully "safe".
> 
> 
> Found this very helpful list:
> ...


  	I really wouldn't worry too much about the whole Big 3 thing. Most brands are now Big 3 (4, 5 even) Free anyway. Even with toluene&co NP probably is peanuts compared to the nasty stuff we are exposed to on a daily basis. Quite frankly I couldn't give a tinker's cuss about what's in my NP as long as it looks nice, applies well, dries quickly and doesn't chip the next day. It's health and safety gone mad, I tells ya! 

  	I came across this, perhaps it will help you decide what brands to shop from: http://www.inspirationail.com/5-free-varnish/. No idea if its reliable, but here it is anyway. According to this website Essence and Catrice are B5F


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you very much, Anneri and Buick!



BuickMackane said:


> I really wouldn't worry too much about the whole Big 3 thing. Most brands are now Big 3 (4, 5 even) Free anyway. Even with toluene&co NP probably is peanuts compared to the nasty stuff we are exposed to on a daily basis. Quite frankly I couldn't give a tinker's cuss about what's in my NP as long as it looks nice, applies well, dries quickly and doesn't chip the next day. It's health and safety gone mad, I tells ya!
> 
> I came across this, perhaps it will help you decide what brands to shop from: http://www.inspirationail.com/5-free-varnish/. No idea if its reliable, but here it is anyway. *According to this website Essence and Catrice are B5F*


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I really wouldn't worry too much about the whole Big 3 thing. Most brands are now Big 3 (4, 5 even) Free anyway. Even with toluene&co NP probably is peanuts compared to the nasty stuff we are exposed to on a daily basis. Quite frankly *I couldn't give a tinker's cuss* about what's in my NP as long as it looks nice, applies well, dries quickly and doesn't chip the next day. It's health and safety gone mad, I tells ya!
> 
> I came across this, perhaps it will help you decide what brands to shop from: http://www.inspirationail.com/5-free-varnish/. No idea if its reliable, but here it is anyway. According to this website Essence and Catrice are B5F


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

A-England Saint George! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My pics do not do this polish justice. I was losing the light and it's more green in real life. I'll retry tomorrow if it's sunny enough. I'm also not wearing a top coat. That's the polish's natural shine.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

....what a stunning color!!!!


CartoonChic said:


> A-England Saint George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> A-England Saint George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So gorgeous! I changed from Saint George to Excalibur last night, and I love it. In low light it almost seems to glow from within. (as usual ignore my ugly cuticles, they're still a work in progress...)


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> A-England Saint George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	gorgeoussssss! I'm so jealous of your long nails.


----------



## MACina (Jan 29, 2013)

....this color is adorable too!

  	Gorgeous, jennyap!



jennyap said:


> So gorgeous! I changed from Saint George to Excalibur last night, and I love it. In low light it almost seems to glow from within. (as usual ignore my ugly cuticles, they're still a work in progress...)


----------



## Anneri (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, I got Excalibur because it was in a set of colours I really wanted, but thought Excalibur would be a generic, boring silver. Boy was I wrong!
  	Thanks Jennyap!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> From AE's FB page:
> 
> _IMPORTANT NOTICE: WITH POSITIVE NEWS
> UK CUSTOMERS: please note that we are waiting for labels from Royal Mail stating “dangerous goods” which will be delivered soon this week. Each envelope will come with no more than 4 bottles. For bigger orders we will deliver more envelopes.
> ...


  	Adina certainly is making the effort--her communique has been transparent--no way would I cancel my order, and I hope she's able to establish a solution that works for the long term.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I really wouldn't worry too much about the whole Big 3 thing. Most brands are now Big 3 (4, 5 even) Free anyway. Even with toluene&co NP probably is peanuts compared to the nasty stuff we are exposed to on a daily basis. Quite frankly I couldn't give a tinker's cuss about what's in my NP as long as it looks nice, applies well, dries quickly and doesn't chip the next day. It's health and safety gone mad, I tells ya!
> 
> I came across this, perhaps it will help you decide what brands to shop from: http://www.inspirationail.com/5-free-varnish/. No idea if its reliable, but here it is anyway. According to this website Essence and Catrice are B5F








Might you have a photo of a 'tinker's cuss"?  Can you show a swatch?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just got my last three Butter London's today.  This is separate & in addition to the entire BL spring collection that I recently purchased;
  	Cheeky Chops (Think Chanel's Mimosa, sans shimmer)
  	Teddy Girl (Retro Bubblegum pink)
  	The Old Bill (Burnished copper)

  	I've noticed that some shade/hue of pink finds its way into all of my hauls!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 As I look at my wall of shame--cough--I mean NP wall racks, it's clear pink NP rules for me!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wow, I got Excalibur because it was in a set of colours I really wanted, but thought Excalibur would be a generic, boring silver. Boy was I wrong!
> Thanks Jennyap!


  	Same here, but it really isn't at all. It's almost like having silver leaf on my nails


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	honey on boost, please. Your nails are gorgeous. Longer nails just suit my hands better. I'm on a mission now to hunt down Saint Tropez. I hate hunting down polishes after the fact. At least I got into A-England while it's still young. I haven't missed out on anything with that brand.




jennyap said:


> So gorgeous! I changed from Saint George to Excalibur last night, and I love it. In low light it almost seems to glow from within. (as usual ignore my ugly cuticles, they're still a work in progress...)








  I was also expecting Excalibur to be an ordinary silver polish like Anneri. Now I'm excited for it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I just got my last three Butter London's today.  This is separate & in addition to the entire BL spring collection that I recently purchased;
> Cheeky Chops (Think Chanel's Mimosa, sans shimmer)
> Teddy Girl (Retro Bubblegum pink)
> The Old Bill (Burnished copper)
> ...


	Glad you got your order! That's the last of it, right? I'm expecting most of those Chanel polishes from Saks to be delivered today, and two more on Thursday since they split up the order.

  	I seriously hope my theory about Nordstrom doing a buy 2/get 1 sale every month rings true. I want to get the candy colored Butter Londons from the spring collection.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

From Illamasqua FB, posted about an hour ago:

_Thank you to those of you who have written to us regarding the changes at Royal Mail. These changes would limit our capacity to post nail varnishes internationally and so we are currently looking into finding a new courier to ensure that this won’t be a problem. Thank you for your patience and we will provide more information as soon as we have made a final decision_

  	Nice to see they've finally got off their backsides.

  	What I don't understand is the first sentence - how can a company that regularly ships NP out of the country not know about these changes? a) RM didn't publicise it very well; b) Illamasqua operates from a cave in the middle of nowhere; c) Illamasqua knew fully well about RM's new policies but they decided to try their luck. 

  	I'm starting to lean towards (c) the more I think about it. There's no way RM could have started implementing this without notice. It has to have been announced somewhere - perhaps not in an outlet that a casual NP afficionado would encounter under normal circumstances, but it has to have been announced _somewhere_. So I can understand Joe (or Josephine, seeing as we're talking NP) Public not knowing about it and attempting to put a bottle of oh-my-god-it's-going-to-explode! nail polish in the post. I can, to a somewhat lesser extent, understand a two-person small business not knowing about it because they probably have a gazillion of other stuff to take care of. I cannot, however, understand how a company like Illamasqua which is large enough to have dedicated staff to keep track of such things can be completely in the dark. I call BS.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 29, 2013)

^^^ thanks for posting all the facebook announcements. i got rid of my account like 1 year ago. 
  	im sooo happy a-england  found a solution, i emailed them saying i will wait like forever till i get my polishes hahaha like they can come by sea and i dont mind.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^^ thanks for posting all the facebook announcements. i got rid of my account like 1 year ago.
> im sooo happy a-england  found a solution, i emailed them saying i will wait like forever till i get my polishes hahaha like they can come by sea and i dont mind.


  	I opened mine with an e-mail account I hardly ever use. I'll probably hang onto it in case stuff like this happens again.

  	I nibbled off Sea Green off my nails during the day. Because I take it out of my nails (amongst other things) when I'm out of sorts. Having removed what remained (which wasn't a lot btw) with NP remover as opposed to my teeth and filed down my already short nails with a relish, i whacked on a bit of RBL Cuprum as a pick-me-up. It's bright blue! With tiny copper sparkles! It's positively cheery.

  	Here's a pic of Cuprum looking like your bog standard metallic medium blue. It honestly isn't!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I opened mine with an e-mail account I hardly ever use. I'll probably hang onto it in case stuff like this happens again.
> 
> I nibbled off Sea Green off my nails during the day. Because I take it out of my nails (amongst other things) when I'm out of sorts. Having removed what remained (which wasn't a lot btw) with NP remover as opposed to my teeth and filed down my already short nails with a relish, i whacked on a bit of RBL Cuprum as a pick-me-up. It's bright blue! With tiny copper sparkles! It's positively cheery.
> 
> Here's a pic of Cuprum looking like your bog standard metallic medium blue. It honestly isn't!


  	Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  This for me is absolute blue loveliness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Kudos to Adina for handling the situation so well!
> 
> Less kudos to her regarding Iseult. Can you imagine that I tried to open an e/s palette around midday today (around 20 hours after applying the np) and it shows on my thomb nails?! It's not shipped, you just see the depression the e/s palette made in the polish.
> 
> ...


  	Wow--Iseult is one that I ordered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll let you know if the order ever arrives.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> A-England Saint George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh I love this.  I think I need to "*Give Blue a Chance" *(heard the Beattles in my head just then).   CC that's just gorgeous on you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

aradhana said:


> nice shade! i also like your fridge magnets!









Yes Buick, great M & M, _*mani & magnets.*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Glad you got your order! That's the last of it, right? I'm expecting most of those Chanel polishes from Saks to be delivered today, and two more on Thursday since they split up the order.
> I seriously hope my theory about Nordstrom doing a buy 2/get 1 sale every month rings true. I want to get the candy colored Butter Londons from the spring collection.


  	Yes!  But then there are the MAC AG polishes that I preordered and the Dior Tutu that needs to happen next month--sighs--seems
  	unending.  Today will be a happy day for you--Chanel--like WOOT big time.

  	My last 3 BLs were from a promotional on BLs web site--seems like that happened ages ago, but it restricted purchase of the spring line, all of which I got from Nordies.  I'm now having to remove polish from my racks as I get new ones--EEK leading to more overflow.  Might it be time for another wall rack or a moratorium on NP haulage ?????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 29, 2013)

*@ HoneyonBoost "YAY!!!! Hopefully more start rolling in. I felt bad since I was the one who told everyone about the sale. I really hope everyone gets theirs soon!*
So not your fault, and I know we're all appreciative that you shared a great opportunity with us--not just that, but introducing us to an opportunity and a brand! 
I'm sure this will all work out!


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 29, 2013)

Crap I caved to the husbands red love and gave my A-englands to my kidlet and now they no longer ship to US????//  SOBS piteously


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 29, 2013)

oh wait figures I only had to go back a couple of pages to see that specktra was ahead of the A-England pop up that just told me not 5 minutes ago that they couldn't mail stuff.....  









  Specktramites Rock


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> honey on boost, are you kidding? I love that you told us about the sale. That was my motivation to try the brand and I'm so glad I did. No one could predict the shipping issues. Where can I still find Saint Tropez or am I out of luck? I need to add it to my Dior list.
> 
> Good luck on your exam, Naughty!


  	Thanks CC, i think i did pretty good!! =) I would love to find St Tropez too!!! Saint George loos so pretty on you! i have all 5 that i purchased on still lol i cant decide which one im going to use tommorow. Amazingly i think Princess Tears is my favorite, and i almost didnt get it!  But I thinik I am going to use Tristam tommorow...... I almost got Excalibur man i shoulda got that one i didnt tho cuz i haver so many silvers!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!  But then there are the MAC AG polishes that I preordered and the Dior Tutu that needs to happen next month--sighs--seems
> unending.  Today will be a happy day for you--Chanel--like WOOT big time.
> 
> My last 3 BLs were from a promotional on BLs web site--seems like that happened ages ago, but it restricted purchase of the spring line, all of which I got from Nordies.  I'm now having to remove polish from my racks as I get new ones--EEK leading to more overflow.  Might it be time for another wall rack or a moratorium on NP haulage ?????


	Poppycock! (Lol, no idea why I used that word but it just popped into my head.) A moratorium on NP haulage is crazy talk. But maybe the racks aren't the best solution either since you keep outgrowing them. Maybe shelves? I stumbled across a blogger who has her Chanel polish collection displayed on wall shelves. She uses the picture as the header of her blog. Sadly, I'm not able to find the website again. I should've bookmarked it.

  	I remember that Butter London promotion. I didn't order because of the spring line restriction. I did receive my Chanel polishes. They're pretty, especially Gondola. But I have to call customer service about the Mat Top Coat. The brush is missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got the YSL Jade Imperiale polish too. It's pretty. It's funny how we all seem to not have a lot of YSL polishes. It's like I don't have that sense of urgency to get them like with other brands even though they're pretty colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Thanks CC, i think i did pretty good!! =) I would love to find St Tropez too!!! Saint George loos so pretty on you! i have all 5 that i purchased on still lol i cant decide which one im going to use tommorow. Amazingly i think Princess Tears is my favorite, and i almost didnt get it!  But I thinik I am going to use Tristam tommorow...... I almost got Excalibur man i shoulda got that one i didnt tho cuz i haver so many silvers!


	Thanks and I hope you pass. I'll let you know if find Saint Tropez so you can get it too. I'll probably wear Princess Tears next with She Walks in Beauty. Bubbles appeared in my Saint George mani as the day went on. I think the coats were too heavy. I have to get used to the thicker formula.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks and I hope you pass. I'll let you know if find Saint Tropez so you can get it too. I'll probably wear Princess Tears next with She Walks in Beauty. Bubbles appeared in my Saint George mani as the day went on. I think the coats were too heavy. I have to get used to the thicker formula.


  	thank you i appreciate you so much! =) i agree that the formula is thick, i had to clean up some but the polishes are beautiful!  i knida want to go paint mine right now lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thank you i appreciate you so much! =) i agree that the formula is thick, i had to clean up some but the polishes are beautiful!  i knida want to go paint mine right now lol


	Lol might as well if you're still stalking Archies.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol might as well if you're still stalking Archies.


  	Exactamundo! lol
  	now lets see what color i actually end up using! So many pretty colors to choose from. i really need to just shop my stash lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Love the blue! and the green one from yesterday =)
> 
> *Exactamundo! *lol
> now lets see what color i actually end up using! So many pretty colors to choose from. i really need to just shop my stash lol


	Why did I get a Pulp Fiction flash when I read that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice mani, Buick!

  	Congrats for passing that exam, Naughtyp!

  	Hi CC and Medgal, still stalking Archie's?
  	Yesterday I made a shopping list for my April purchases and it was about 300$. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing I'm on a quasi no-buy since then! I told my bf, and he said I should spoil myself. Awwww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And here's what I did with that pesky Iseult:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Nice mani, Buick!
> 
> Congrats for passing that exam, Naughtyp!
> 
> ...


	Iseult turned out nice. What's the glitter polish again? That's very sweet of your boyfriend. Even sweeter if he helps with the spoiling.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Why did I get a Pulp Fiction flash when I read that? :lol:   I need to go to sleep.


 idk do they say that in the movie? lol I never watched the whole thing


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Nice mani, Buick!  Congrats for passing that exam, Naughtyp!  Hi CC and Medgal, still stalking Archie's? Yesterday I made a shopping list for my April purchases and it was about 300$. :shock:  Good thing I'm on a quasi no-buy since then! I told my bf, and he said I should spoil myself. Awwww! :eyelove:    And here's what I did with that pesky Iseult:


  Thanks doll  I love what u did with ur mani. looks good enough to eat! lol  I decided to wait on my polish change ill do after school tommorow, I'm lying In bed, gonna go to sleep soon. I do t really need to stay up for Archie's since I'm buying In store next week. I just always stay up this late   I am going to want a lot of stuff in April too!!  I thought if be safe In march but the princess jasmine collection comes out, the opi oz collection too. and who knows what else. a no buy is just not possible for me lol


----------



## MACina (Jan 30, 2013)

Love it, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Nice mani, Buick!
> 
> Congrats for passing that exam, Naughtyp!
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Nice mani, Buick!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


  	Ta muchly. And Iseult isn't looking too bad either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Such a shame about the poor formula though.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 30, 2013)

Received my Cult Nails order!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The box said nail polish on the customs sticker and it arrived in one piece. No signs of a fire lol. It took a tad longer than normal though (posted on 14.01). It would be amazing if my BB Coutures arrived  too but I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote: Yeah! I'm going to start enabling magnets now :silly:    Does.Not.Compute.   Thankee. And congrats on your exam! :flower:    Ta muchly. And Iseult isn't looking too bad either :bigthumb: . Such a shame about the poor formula though.


 thank you!!  my mom collects magnets so I'm used to always checking them out lol. I love the cupcake one! what cult colors did I get? medgal what is this talk of a nail moritorium?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> medgal what is this talk of a nail moritorium?


  	The cupcake one is from Paperchase. They do the cutest stationery collections! They're UK based but there is a department store here that stocks many of their products. I just checked their website if they ship to the US - well, they do but they charge GBP20 per order. Yeah right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I got Annalicious, Flushed and Disciplined. Annalicious isn't my usual cup of tea but it looked so vibrant and juicy in swatches I couldn't resist it. And it was in the sale lol. Actually they were all in the sale! Flushed is one of the most beautiful purple shimmers I've seen in a loooong time. Love it! Reminds me a bit of Catrice Heavy Metallilac but I think that one's warmer. Disciplined is a pale grey/blue base with pink and blue microshimmer. Seeing them in the mailbox really made my day!

  	Medgal's not thinking straight. She needs a NP fix. FAST!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The cupcake one is from Paperchase. They do the cutest stationery collections! They're UK based but there is a department store here that stocks many of their products. I just checked their website if they ship to the US - well, they do but they charge GBP20 per order. Yeah right! :blink:   I got Annalicious, Flushed and Disciplined. Annalicious isn't my usual cup of tea but it looked so vibrant and juicy in swatches I couldn't resist it. And it was in the sale lol. Actually they were all in the sale! Flushed is one of the most beautiful purple shimmers I've seen in a loooong time. Love it! Reminds me a bit of Catrice Heavy Metallilac but I think that one's warmer. Disciplined is a pale grey/blue base with pink and blue microshimmer. Seeing them in the mailbox really made my day!  Medgal's not thinking straight. She needs a NP fix. FAST!!!


 I love getting stuff in the mail! especially np   lol I think so!   those cults sound pretty I'm going to look them up tommorow... or later today actually lol!  that is a lot to pay for shipping, for np or makeup yes. anything else....idk lol


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 30, 2013)

Methinks it's got something to do with all of this Butter _London _talk... and maybe a little _Buick_, to boot.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CartoonChic said:


> *Poppycock! (Lol, no idea why I used that word but it just popped into my head.)* A moratorium on NP haulage is crazy talk. But maybe the racks aren't the best solution either since you keep outgrowing them. Maybe shelves? I stumbled across a blogger who has her Chanel polish collection displayed on wall shelves. She uses the picture as the header of her blog. Sadly, I'm not able to find the website again. I should've bookmarked it.
> I remember that Butter London promotion. I didn't order because of the spring line restriction. I did receive my Chanel polishes. They're pretty, especially Gondola. But I have to call customer service about the Mat Top Coat. The brush is missing.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you ladies for the nice words on my mani.

  	CC, the glitter topcoat is from Essence, it's their Valentine's LE called Hugs & Kisses. Don't know if you get those in the US? This one is called Crazy in Love.

  	Buick, good that your order finally arrived! Have fun playing with your new polishes!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> idk do they say that in the movie? lol I never watched the whole thing


	Yeah. Samuel Jackson's character says it to a guy he's interrogating. I love that movie.

  	Now that I think about it, it was Pulp Fiction that got me into collecting Chanel polishes in the first place! Someone mentioned in another thread that Rouge Noir is what Uma Thurman's character wore on her nails in the movie. (Although further research shows it may have actually been a MAC polish. I think Dubonnet.) I had to get Rouge Noir after learning that information. This is still back when I had my self-imposed "no more than $5" limit on polish. Add to it that it wasn't a color readily available in the US, so now I also had the thrill of the hunt mixed in. You all know where that road has taken me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> Eh? Is it just the tip of the brush or the whole thing? Either way, weird stuff. They should send you 5 more NPs of your choice as compensation!


  	I love the way you think! Yup, it's the whole thing. It's weird. I've never come across an entirely missing brush before.






  	And I'm glad you've finally received your order.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Methinks it's got something to do with all of this Butter _London _talk... and maybe a little _Buick_, to boot.


	Lol, I think you're right. I'm still trying to figure out what a tinker's cuss is.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I think you're right. I'm still trying to figure out what a tinker's cuss is.


  	BuickMackane - Spewing nonsense on Specktra since 08/2012


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 30, 2013)

CultNails nail wheel pr0n!






  	Annalicious - Seduction (flakies!!!) - Toxic Seaweed - Let Me Fly - Feelin' Froggy - Princess - Charming - Flushed - Disciplined


----------



## Corally (Jan 30, 2013)

Toxic Seaweed!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 30, 2013)

@ buicks color wheel---- i want seduction, toxic seaweed, let me fly and princess. wth flushed tooo hahahaha


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 30, 2013)

Toxic Seaweed's croaked it but the others are still around.

  	Kimibos, you might also like Manipulative. It's very similar to For Audrey. They also have some nude shades at reduced price right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Poppycock! (Lol, no idea why I used that word but it just popped into my head.) A moratorium on NP haulage is crazy talk. But maybe the racks aren't the best solution either since you keep outgrowing them. Maybe shelves? I stumbled across a blogger who has her Chanel polish collection displayed on wall shelves. She uses the picture as the header of her blog. Sadly, I'm not able to find the website again. I should've bookmarked it.
> I remember that Butter London promotion. I didn't order because of the spring line restriction. I did receive my Chanel polishes. They're pretty, especially Gondola. But I have to call customer service about the Mat Top Coat. The brush is missing.
> 
> 
> ...


 Crazy talk must come from me being awake stalking the stalkers on Ag's thread.  Such fun to watch!  The thread and posts were explosively exciting!  I must admit I felt a tad left out because I preordered and will get my haul at the store event on Tuesday.




is right!  That's pretty odd!

We'll just have to give YSL a bit more love--but you're correct--for some reason no sense of urgency there with me either.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Toxic Seaweed's croaked it but the others are still around.
> 
> Kimibos, you might also like Manipulative. It's very similar to For Audrey. They also have some nude shades at reduced price right now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Nice mani, Buick!
> 
> Congrats for passing that exam, Naughtyp!
> 
> ...


  	Wow--it's a beautiful color--but the holes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  And---cheers to the BF--what a nice guy.  Is your list ready?  What will you get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> BuickMackane - Spewing nonsense on Specktra since 08/2012


  	Me thinks me like!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> that is a lot to pay for shipping, for np or makeup yes. anything else....idk lol


  	Oh me too!  I love getting packages.  I must get one a day.  Today I got a new Stereo Rose MSF because I dropped mine--_*twice*_.  The first time I dropped it the product remained intact, but a piece of the inner casing fell out.  I was still able to close it--it was actually fine.  I dropped it a second time and that did it.  The product split like a warm homemade biscuit--and then crumbled.  I happened to be on Spectra when someone mentioned a restock on MAC so I nabbed it.  I've watched video tutorials on how to repair it, and I'll likely do that, but in the meantime, I have a new on just in case.

  	I've also ordered from YOTS--two lippies and the beauty powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I think you're right. I'm still trying to figure out what a tinker's cuss is.


  	RIGHT?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Certainly calls for a photo or something!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 30, 2013)

i wanted to show you guys some amazing bottles i got in the mail from buick!! thanks for the cp/swap/gift and taking the time to get these on sale for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	i dont know but some of the USA girls have to get some of these, like im not kidding here are the beauties:



  i have them in the to try box already so ill be sharing some manis.


 heres Catrice Dirty Berry-->  a subtle holographic purple. i love it



 here is a close up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	& YES!! I ENABLE YOU TO TRY/GET THESE!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The cupcake one is from Paperchase. They do the cutest stationery collections! They're UK based but there is a department store here that stocks many of their products. I just checked their website if they ship to the US - well, they do but they charge GBP20 per order. Yeah right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








My family is starting to worry about me sitting at the computer having bouts of wild laughter!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice haul kimibos. Buick sent you some great goodies.

  	Do you still need a polish fix, Medgal? I feel like I do. I'm expecting my two remaining Chanel packages tomorrow.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 30, 2013)

ULTA is having 20%off you entire purchase *75795  *but they dont have all the essies that i want.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul kimibos. Buick sent you some great goodies.
> 
> Do you still need a polish fix, Medgal? I feel like I do. I'm expecting my two remaining Chanel packages tomorrow.


  	    she did!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/Orly-Spring-2013-Hope-and-Freedom-Collection-Swatches-Review.html

  	im going to get boho bonnet and Elation Generation!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/Orly-Spring-2013-Hope-and-Freedom-Collection-Swatches-Review.html
> 
> im going to get boho bonnet and Elation Generation!


  	Elation Generation for me....and maybe high on hope


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i wanted to show you guys some amazing bottles i got in the mail from buick!! thanks for the cp/swap/gift and taking the time to get these on sale for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	omg that purple is amazing!!! love it


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> its now available at BL.com but not beauty or nordstrom. ( by the way nord please have a sale!!! )


  	gasp!!!


  	I almost bought the BL mint pastel nailpolish last night.  But I declined, I have an essie polish that i told myself it was similar to. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> A-England Saint George!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	beautiful!  They look like acrylics!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/Orly-Spring-2013-Hope-and-Freedom-Collection-Swatches-Review.html
> 
> im going to get boho bonnet and Elation Generation!


  	I want them all except for the last two.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very Pretty!  My eyes went directly to the pinks.  Amazing haul!!


kimibos said:


> i wanted to show you guys some amazing bottles i got in the mail from buick!! thanks for the cp/swap/gift and taking the time to get these on sale for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I want them all except for the last two.


  	I'm not stalking you....we were both just over in the AGs thread right?  NPT is my refuge.  I needed a break.  It's way peaceful over here, but I did enjoy the excitement of folks stalking MAC and placing orders.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not stalking you....we were both just over in the AGs thread right?  NPT is my refuge.  I needed a break.  It's way peaceful over here, but I did enjoy the excitement of folks stalking MAC and placing orders.


  	That thread is my least fave mac release.  I was so annoyed skimming most of it...  way too intense for me right now. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Why did I get a Pulp Fiction flash when I read that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yeah. Samuel Jackson's character says it to a guy he's interrogating. I love that movie.
> Now that I think about it, it was Pulp Fiction that got me into collecting Chanel polishes in the first place! Someone mentioned in another thread that Rouge Noir is what Uma Thurman's character wore on her nails in the movie. (Although further research shows it may have actually been a MAC polish. I think Dubonnet.) I had to get Rouge Noir after learning that information. This is still back when I had my self-imposed "no more than $5" limit on polish. Add to it that it wasn't a color readily available in the US, so now I also had the thrill of the hunt mixed in. You all know where that road has taken me.


  	I'm now wanting to pull that movie out and watch---I collect movies too


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ULTA is having 20%off you entire purchase *75795  *but they dont have all the essies that i want.


  	Bed Bath and Beyond have a surprisingly large selection of the latest Essies and they're cheaper than $8


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> That thread is my least fave mac release.  I was so annoyed skimming most of it...  way too intense for me right now. LOL


  	Very intense.  Quite a few joiners over the past few days too---that was pretty cool.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very intense.  Quite a few joiners over the past few days too---that was pretty cool.


  	I agree. The Archie's launch seemed more tense and not as comical. I need to unwind with nail polish.


----------



## MACina (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> CultNails nail wheel pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jan 30, 2013)

I ordered BL Wine Gums lipgloss yesterday along with my Guerlain stuff.Cannot wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It is my first BL lipgloss!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I said it was poppycock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Edited to correct typo


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *GBOGH = Go Big Or Go Home...but I guess would should be worrying about going broke!! *


  	LOL! The weird thing is I know B = Big, but I typed Broke. I guess that's my subconscious talking. Too funny!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 31, 2013)

Just wanted to share that I dreamt I was invited to the launch of a new magazine called (I blame that totally on you, Medgal!) YOLO! It was actually quite awesome (both the mag and the launch that was in Istanbul for some reason) and with the first edition came a totally awesome dark pink Chanel glossimer.

  	Yes. Well, it was nice to dream something good for a change!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:
  	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 



 		 			LOL! The weird thing is I know B = Big, but I typed Broke. I guess that's my subconscious talking. Too funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Broke, big, befuddled, who cares? We all know how it's going to end if we carry on at this rate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Destination cardboard box! Preferably one within walking distance of a soup kitchen.

  	On a brighter note, there's no way we'll freeze to death. We'll build fire with our highly flammable goodies and huddle around it, rubbing our polished paws together and reminiscing of the good days.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2013)

Dirty Berry looks fantastic on you Kimibos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Just wanted to share that I dreamt I was invited to the launch of a new magazine called (I blame that totally on you, Medgal!) YOLO! It was actually quite awesome (both the mag and the launch that was in Istanbul for some reason) and with the first edition came *a totally awesome dark pink Chanel glossimer*.
> 
> Yes. Well, it was nice to dream something good for a change!


  	How does one want something that doesn't exist? I dunno, but I sure want that glossimer!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2013)

The status of my Illamasqua order has changed from "processing" to "There is no data currently available for this tracking reference. Please try again later".

  	MRV, what does the RM site say about your reference number?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to share that I dreamt I was invited to the launch of a new magazine called (I blame that totally on you, Medgal!) YOLO! It was actually quite awesome (both the mag and the launch that was in Istanbul for some reason) and with the first edition came a totally awesome dark pink Chanel glossimer.
> 
> Yes. Well, it was nice to dream something good for a change!


  	That's wild---I take full responsibility


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/Orly-Spring-2013-Hope-and-Freedom-Collection-Swatches-Review.html
> 
> im going to get boho bonnet and Elation Generation!


  	Love, love love Boho Bonnet--oddly, I'm currently wearing BLs Lady Muck.  I was never fond of lighter shades of blue NP for myself.  Well, well---there's a convert among us!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> LOL! The weird thing is I know B = Big, but I typed Broke. I guess that's my subconscious talking. Too funny!


  	I suspect the lateness of the hour had something to do with it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to do something about my insomnia----it's getting way too expensive!


----------



## MRV (Jan 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The status of my Illamasqua order has changed from "processing" to "There is no data currently available for this tracking reference. Please try again later".
> 
> MRV, what does the RM site say about your reference number?
> 
> ...


  	For some reason I did not feel very reassured after reading it though.

  	Anyways, I was away - out of national borders and the reach of the internet - for a short while, but not idle by no means. I hoaded within reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the tax free and postmen have been working, so my NP count for this week is 20+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> Broke, big, befuddled, who cares? We all know how it's going to end if we carry on at this rate
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't see any change. Illamasqua page says Dispached and the RM site the same as all week:
> 
> Your item, posted on 17/01/13 with reference XXX has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.
> 
> ...


  	Wow MRV---you've earned a badge for NP haulage


----------



## Corally (Jan 31, 2013)

YES FINALLY. The status of my CG order has changed. ompom: I only need a ''Depart USPS Sort Facility'' status and I'm safe  It's now on ''Processed through USPS Sort Facility''.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't see any change. Illamasqua page says Dispached and the RM site the same as all week:
> 
> Your item, posted on 17/01/13 with reference XXX has been received at our international mail centre and is being made ready for despatch overseas.
> 
> ...


  	Hey that's not so bad. I haven't received an e-mail like that. All I got was them telling me to contact them if I didn't receive the parcel by Monday.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow--it's a beautiful color--but the holes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh, you know, just a few goodies from MAC, Burberry, Nars, OPI and DL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	Now that I think of it, maybe it's more like 400$ - but I love to stock up on all those items that are hard to get (or excessively expensive) over here.

  	I forgot who said it, but this is really the nicest thread. I read the Archie's thread - urgh, so tense and stressful!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 31, 2013)

Btw, this looks nice, but not a must have IMO: http://www.getgawjus.com/2013/01/il...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+GetGawjus+(Get+Gawjus!)


----------



## Corally (Jan 31, 2013)

YEAH I'M SAFE. ''Depart USPS Sort Facility'' Can't wait to finally get my goodies. ompom:


----------



## MRV (Jan 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Btw, this looks nice, but not a must have IMO: http://www.getgawjus.com/2013/01/il...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+GetGawjus+(Get+Gawjus!)


  	TY for the link! Hmm.. I think DL looks better:

  	http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/deborah-lippmann-rockin-robin.html


----------



## MACina (Jan 31, 2013)

...awesome, kimibos!

  	So many pretty polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dirty Berry looks stunning....love this mani!!!


kimibos said:


> i wanted to show you guys some amazing bottles i got in the mail from buick!! thanks for the cp/swap/gift and taking the time to get these on sale for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Jan 31, 2013)

Don't you love it when strangers notice/compliment your n/p? I was browsing the Dior counter earlier and the SA commented on how nice my polish is (I'm still wearing A-England Excalibur) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In other news, I picked up Essie Leading Lady today. Would you believe this is my first glitter polish?!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i wanted to show you guys some amazing bottles i got in the mail from buick!! thanks for the cp/swap/gift and taking the time to get these on sale for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Here we go again with the nail polish mania
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Pretty nail polishes indeed, the mauve/purple above is great !
  	Would you believe this : I haven't purchased new polishes for a weeks now, but OPI + China Glaze + Deborah Lippmann + I don't know lol have not arrived yet !





But yes it is true, no spending spree whatsover but tomorrow is February so......


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/

  	SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG







Enjoy !


----------



## jennyap (Jan 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/
> 
> SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Don't you love it when strangers notice/compliment your n/p? I was browsing the Dior counter earlier and the SA commented on how nice my polish is (I'm still wearing A-England Excalibur)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very Cool!!!  Leading Lady---that's the pretty red w/glitter right?  I have not yet worn it but February is the perfect month for red lips & TIPS


----------



## jennyap (Jan 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very Cool!!!  Leading Lady---that's the pretty red w/glitter right?  I have not yet worn it but February is the perfect month for red lips & TIPS


  	That's the one


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Here we go again with the nail polish mania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    hahaha dominique i was going to ask you about kure bazaar nail polish .PsHIItt uses some of them. i found them at this place and was thinking about trying them. http://www.beautyhabit.com/kure_bazaar.html

  	   i hate how google translates Pshiitt like i cant understand i thing!!   AND yes TOMORROW is FEBRUARY. im not gettting any makeup in feb or march but im soo getting my nailpolishes!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/
> 
> SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG
> 
> ...


	They looked so different in the pic I posted a few pages back. I need them ALL except princess.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> I ordered BL Wine Gums lipgloss yesterday along with my Guerlain stuff.Cannot wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      ok i found the actual promo pics for the lip glosses. i wonder when they are going to be available here in the us. imm soo excited now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	       http://www.prweb.com/releases/2013/butterLONDON/prweb10371636.htm

  	       http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2013/01/28/10371636/121224-media.jpg


  	     i hope that Wine Gums and Bampot  polishes are  in the summer collection. that would be awesome!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/  SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG  :thud: Enjoy !


 saw these last night they are all so pretty!!! and they have matching lipgloss?!? I like princess and Spring ball is my fav I am getting that one for sure plus the matching  lipgloss


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

by the way I have naked nails right now I can't wait to go home and paint them!!   I have 3 + hours to decide on my  color


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> by the way I have naked nails right now I can't wait to go home and paint them!! I have 3 + hours to decide on my color


  	        naked nails?? What!! thats a crime!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> They looked so different in the pic I posted a few pages back. I need them ALL except princess.


  	      spring ball


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thank you! I'm doing my best :curtsy:   Hope so, but we still have to hold our breath. Love you Cult swatches! I have eyed them sometimes, but ATM I really can't take more brands on my:thud: list.   TY for the link! Hmm.. I think DL looks better:  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/deborah-lippmann-rockin-robin.html


 That DL is on my list!!! totally looks like my fav ice cream mint chip!!! I'll prob get the purple illamasqua one seems like all these np I want will be out in march i better save up lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> naked nails?? What!! thats a crime!!!


 I kno I'm so ashamed lol I didn't have enough time before I went to school now I'm stuck at work looking at my ugly fingers lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 31, 2013)

I made it to Ulta today and picked up new top coats to try. I got the Posche top coat and the Butter London base and top coat set. I wanted to try the Deborah Lippmann Speed top coat too, but my Ulta doesn't carry Lippmann products. I had a 20% coupon so the Butter London set was only $20.

  	I also grabbed my first Essie polish. Mint Candy Apple! I'm placing an order with my Beauty.com rebate for more before it expires. I only have an hour left.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I made it to Ulta today and picked up new top coats to try. I got the Posche top coat and the Butter London base and top coat set. I wanted to try the Deborah Lippmann Speed top coat too, but my Ulta doesn't carry Lippmann products. I had a 20% coupon so the Butter London set was only $20.
> 
> I also grabbed my first Essie polish. Mint Candy Apple! I'm placing an order with my Beauty.com rebate for more before it expires. I only have an hour left.


  	     nice deals. tell me how you like the poshe top coat and the BL one. even tho i think i found my HG one in out the door. omg i hr left. i have been wanting butler please and playdate.  turquoise and caicos is beautiful! watermelon too. 


  	beauty.com has the BL nudes in. i m going to get them probably sunday.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I kno I'm so ashamed lol I didn't have enough time before I went to school now I'm stuck at work looking at my ugly fingers lol


  	    do the urban Outfitters holo and take a pic! pliss


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Dirty Berry looks fantastic on you Kimibos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm here to stay. i love it here!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 31, 2013)

Whew! Just placed my order.

  	Turquoise & Caicos
  	Where's My Chauffeur?
  	Peach Daquiri
  	Tart Deco


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> nice deals. tell me how you like the poshe top coat and the BL one. even tho i think i found my HG one in out the door. omg i hr left. i have been wanting butler please and playdate.  turquoise and caicos is beautiful! watermelon too.
> 
> 
> beauty.com has the BL nudes in. i m going to get them probably sunday.


	I forgot about Watermelon. I kept changing my list at the last minute. Hold out to see if there's a Nordstrom sale to get the Butter Londons.


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 




I forgot about Watermelon. I kept changing my list at the last minute. Hold out to see if there's a Nordstrom sale to get the Butter Londons.



  ohh yeah i forgot thanks! then ill get other polishes hahaha


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Whew! Just placed my order.
> 
> *Turquoise & Caicos*
> *Where's My Chauffeur?*
> ...


  	    you are going to love those 2!!!! i dont have the others so i cant tell about them haha


----------



## kimibos (Jan 31, 2013)

omg i just read this at NOUVEAU CHEAP 

*"Sally Beauty* -- reader HeatherS said that *Orly is changing their packaging* so the old bottles are all BOGOFREE right now. I haven't been to Sally yet this week so I don't know if this is nationwide), but HeatherS said both Sally stores in her town were running this sale."

I thought this was just a sale thing going on. why would they do that?? i dont mind but i feel for those you that do! im going to email them tomorrow and ask. im to tired right now, and wont make any sense lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> naked nails?? What!! thats a crime!!!









I love naked and colourful nails in fact. BUT posting and sharing all those beautiful nail polishes well it's a crime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for my wallet !
  	I don't know if there are glosses too ( Dior ), and this collection has not arrived here yet, I'll ask at Sephora maybe they will know ( the new eyeshadows have arrived and Chérie Bow too, I think this is it ) !


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Whew! Just placed my order.  Turquoise & Caicos Where's My Chauffeur? Peach Daquiri Tart Deco


 Awesome picks!! I want 3 and have WMC? but I have t worn it yet. I always pick up the others but put them back telling myself I have enough of those colors but I should be able to pick them up soon  I'm  feeling enabled I'm actually too tired to even paint my nails right now...  :O wt heck


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> omg i just read this at NOUVEAU CHEAP  *"Sally Beauty*  -- reader HeatherS said that *Orly is changing their packaging* so the old bottles are all BOGOFREE right now. I haven't been to Sally yet this week so I don't know if this is nationwide), but HeatherS said both Sally stores in her town were running this sale." I thought this was just a sale thing going on. why would they do that?? i dont mind but i feel for those you that do! im going to email them tomorrow and ask. im to tired right now, and wont make any sense lol.


  aww man! all the orlys I want still are at ulta not Sally's!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> do the urban Outfitters holo and take a pic! pliss


 yes! I suddenly feel inspired! going right now lol


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2013)

We'll get new Catrice np in March!

http://www.magi-mania.de/catrice-ultimate-nail-lacquer-next-level/

  	Maybe that's the reason for the discount on the old ones in the Netherlands - maybe you'll get them sooner?


----------



## MRV (Feb 1, 2013)

To celebrate February I'm wearing Hare's Cast in Bronze. I put two a bit too thick layers, but it smoothed out just ok. The bronze glitter looks nicer IRL. Unfortunately my new phonecam sucks in close-ups so with the old one we go.


----------



## MRV (Feb 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> We'll get new Catrice np in March!
> 
> http://www.magi-mania.de/catrice-ultimate-nail-lacquer-next-level/
> 
> Maybe that's the reason for the discount on the old ones in the Netherlands - maybe you'll get them sooner?


  	Whoa! I would be all over these polishes, but here I can't buy anything for that price!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> To celebrate February I'm wearing Hare's Cast in Bronze. I put two a bit too thick layers, but it smoothed out just ok. The bronze glitter looks nicer IRL. Unfortunately my new phonecam sucks in close-ups so with the old one we go.


  	LOVE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks awesome, MRV!

  	Btw, if you want any of those Catrices or Essences, just drop me a PM, I'm happy to do CPs.


----------



## MRV (Feb 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you! And TY for your kind offer, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## MACina (Feb 1, 2013)

I received my BL Wine Gums lipgloss yesterday and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Such a pretty color and it feels very nice on my lips.It smells like caramel milk (like "Fresubin Karamell" but I think that no one knows this ???).


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2013)

I know it, Macina, and it brings back so many bad memories!!! Ugh.  But the gloss looks super nice. Have you worn it on the lips yet? Does it feel tacky?


----------



## MACina (Feb 1, 2013)

...same here.


Anneri said:


> But the gloss looks super nice. Have you worn it on the lips yet? *Does it feel tacky?*


  	It feels softer and creamier than "normal" lipglosses.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 1, 2013)

Those Catrice polishes are very nice indeed!


----------



## Corally (Feb 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> We'll get new Catrice np in March!  http://www.magi-mania.de/catrice-ultimate-nail-lacquer-next-level/  Maybe that's the reason for the discount on the old ones in the Netherlands - maybe you'll get them sooner?


 Yep. :nods: We'll be getting lots of new things, not only np. Luckily, about 1/3 are 'old' polishes that I already have or didn't buy because I thought they were ugly. :lol: Saves me some money.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my BB Coutures!


----------



## Corally (Feb 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Got my BB Coutures! :nanas:


 YAAY! Lemme see! ompom:


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

Corally said:


> YAAY! Lemme see!


  	I'll take piccies when I get home


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received my BL Wine Gums lipgloss yesterday and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 that's a gorgeous color! I'm glad to hear it's not too tacky.. I may have to try one soon.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 1, 2013)

My recent mani's..

  	Chanel Fracas - This thing is BRIGHT! lol But I like it I think it's perfect for summer.






  	A England guinevere - I love how dusty this is.. Such a perfect purple!


----------



## MACina (Feb 1, 2013)

....Fracas looks STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And Guinevere is very beautiful too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I like these dusty colors a lot too.Especially for purples.




honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Chanel Fracas - This thing is BRIGHT! lol But I like it I think it's perfect for summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 1, 2013)

It's February! Now I can buy Diors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is Tutu available in the US yet? I'd rather haul everything at once.

  	I've swatched Essie Mint Candy Apple and it leans more blue on me than green. I also swatched YSL Jade Imperial and it's like a dusty green. I'm going to pick up more YSLs this month too. February is the perfect time to share the love.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 1, 2013)

I love coming on here and seeing beautiful mani pics. It just brightens my day for some reason. honey, what do you do to clean up your nails again?

  	Butter London has three new sets available for Valentine's Day. There's also free shipping for $30+ orders on Feb. 14th. I'm still waiting to see what Nordstrom will do. I really think the buy 2/get 1 free may be a monthly promotion. I've also decided to get a Nordstrom card so I can start taking advantage of their Notes.

  	http://www.butterlondon.com/catalog/gifts-packs/valentines-day-2013-gifts


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's February! Now I can buy Diors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Not yet! Here's the email I received from my sales associate. I always try my best to paint them as neat as possible but when I do get something on my skin I use a wood cuticle stick and regular acetone.


  	[h=6]_[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Hello Divas!![/FONT]_[/h] 	[h=6]_[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]_[/h] 	[h=6]_[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]So I am excited to let you all in on another exclusive collection that's launching mid February. [/FONT]_[/h] 	[h=6]_This collection is called* Pink Champagne!* A sophisticated limited edition collection of shimmering pink and gold shades for a luminous and radiant look._[/h] 
 [h=6][/h] [h=6]_For those of you who love our Dior Addict Lip Maximizer, Dior is launching a limited edition *Lip Maximizer in a Sparkle* pink shade! $31_[/h] [h=6]_We are also finally launching the *Diorskin Nude Shimmer Compact*. $44_[/h] [h=6]_There are 2 Vernis launching for this collection as well: *Vernis Tutu #155* which I know most of you have been looking for and Dior is re-promoting *Vernis # 207 Golden Era*. $24_[/h] [h=6]_And lastly, we are launching our *Twinset Eyeshadow Pen in Beige Ribbon #530*. $30_[/h]


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *honey on boost* 


		 			My recent mani's..

 		 			Chanel Fracas - This thing is BRIGHT! lol But I like it I think it's perfect for summer.

 		 			A England guinevere - I love how dusty this is.. Such a perfect purple!







  	Honey, your Guinevere is STUNNING!! I LOVE IT! (sounds weird that I called you honey, but I always abbreviate forum names lol)

  	My A Englands came! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Beauty Never Fails
  	Holy Grail (1 & 2)
  	Lancelot
  	She Walks in Beauty

  	AE Dragon still hasn't shipped due to the whole RM debacle 

  	I lurk this thread pretty often and idk why bc I love this thread!! Nail polish makes my days brighter!

  	Currently wearing Zoya Isla right now and I love it, but now that I got my AE's, going to put on She Walks in Beauty. It has been giving me the evil eye since I got it and I'm pretty sure it whispered something to me in my sleep


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 1, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Honey, your Guinevere is STUNNING!! I LOVE IT! (sounds weird that I called you honey, but I always abbreviate forum names lol)
> 
> My A Englands came!
> 
> ...


  	lol! Thank you ) Great news that you received your polishes. So glad that a lot of them are slipping through the cracks. They can't possibly stop all of them!


----------



## MACina (Feb 1, 2013)

....I am glad that you did also receive your order, VampyCouture!


VampyCouture said:


> Honey, your Guinevere is STUNNING!! I LOVE IT! (sounds weird that I called you honey, but I always abbreviate forum names lol)
> 
> *My A Englands came!*
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Honey, your Guinevere is STUNNING!! I LOVE IT! (sounds weird that I called you honey, but I always abbreviate forum names lol)
> 
> My A Englands came!
> 
> ...


  	     Lucky!!! i think im the one that is not going to get them.


----------



## MRV (Feb 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Chanel Fracas - This thing is BRIGHT! lol But I like it I think it's perfect for summer.
> 
> ...


  	Oh, that Chanel is a bright one. I like Guinevere, too, although I don't usually pick up this kind of colours.

  	I also got a new Chanel np in Delight today. There was a surprise discount on some HE stuff and I snagged the last one. They had two Dragon ballz too, but I so need not to collect them too or do I? Just got my first (the Pucci one) a few weeks ago.

  	I'm still stalking the Dior St Tropez. They have a few left and I'm hoping they'd have them 70% off tomorrow, but we'll see.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nail polishes are great and are source of inspiration for our Iphone :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.lachanelphile.com/2013/01/24/unofficial-chanel-le-vernis-iphone-cases/

  	SOURCE : LA CHANELPHILE

  	ChicProfile talks about the summer collections, Chanel nail polishes sound promising......


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Lucky!!! i think im the one that is not going to get them.


  	Awww! Don't be like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Today I received something that was sent on 3rd Jan! Plus, Adina made it clear that she would make sure everyone got their orders, only it would take a bit longer if she needs to re-send them via Llarowe. You _will _have your AEs!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...ection-spring-2013-swatches-review#more-36770

  	I think I can skip this collection alltogether. I love Kelly's swatches and I find that my impressions regarding application, streakiness, sheerness etc. are very similar to hers. The indigo and dark teal/blue are nice but not that interesting. Yay! More money for DL Mermaids and Staccatos!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting, just great ! I need 4 for them, as we say in French OUF because here each bottle is 13,50 € which is really expensive ! At Sephora 13,90 € in fact and OPI is not available online as it used to be ( it was 10 € each ), so Euro Centrale is beautiful but I'll pick just 4 !


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Thanks for posting, just great ! I need 4 for them, as we say in French OUF because here each bottle is 13,50 € which is really expensive ! At Sephora 13,90 € in fact and OPI is not available online as it used to be ( it was 10 € each ), so Euro Centrale is beautiful but I'll pick just 4 !


  	eBay? It's not always evil you know


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

@cartoonChic  Im going to get the flirty trio from BL i dont have the 2 polishes and want to try one of the lip glosses. but with the $30 shipping i need one more polish maybe scouse, jaffa or cheeky chops or maybe cake hole. i guess im  into bright right now.   


BuickMackane said:


> Awww! Don't be like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> by the way I have naked nails right now I can't wait to go home and paint them!! I have 3 + hours to decide on my color














 Stop the presses, sound the alarm...and by golly paint those nails!  You have more polish than most nail salons


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> @cartoonChic  Im going to get the flirty trio from BL i dont have the 2 polishes and want to try one of the lip glosses. but with the $30 shipping i need one more polish maybe scouse, jaffa or cheeky chops or maybe cake hole. i guess im  into bright right now.
> the look streaky but i dont think i can skip the periwinkle and the baby blue ones.


  	I have Jaffa & Cheeky Chops and they are way too pretty to pass up---will light up your life


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> @cartoonChic  Im going to get the flirty trio from BL i dont have the 2 polishes and want to try one of the lip glosses. but with the $30 shipping i need one more polish maybe scouse, jaffa or cheeky chops or maybe cake hole. i guess im  into bright right now.
> the look streaky but i dont think i can skip the periwinkle and the baby blue ones.


  	You mean Budapest and Czechbook? Fairy nuff, they _are _pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
  	.
  	But maybe you won't need them because you already have a dupe or there are dupes out there with a better formula. Budapest reminds me a bit of an Essie I have (can't remember the name). Actually, Czechbook looks fairly similar to Can't Find My Chauffeur. no? Anyways, we'll find out when more people buy stuff and post comparison swatches.

  	edit - She's Picture Perfect! That's the one I think Budapest looks like. SPP may be a touch more muted though.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You mean Budapest and Czechbook? Fairy nuff, they _are _pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      no i my chauffeur one is like green. and i thing that budapest looks like BL sprog but lighter. but to be honest i prbably have dupes like you say hahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh so gorgeous!  I still have not yet worn my Fracas---man that looks stunning on you!  I have the matching Chanel lippie.  My husband will need shade when I wear those  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	It's been so long since I ordered my AEs that I had to go back and check my order sheet...Thank goodness I ordered Guinevere because its just beautiful on you.


honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Chanel Fracas - This thing is BRIGHT! lol But I like it I think it's perfect for summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I have Jaffa & Cheeky Chops and they are way too pretty to pass up---will light up your life


  	Enabling much? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ah well, I'm sure there's plenty of soup for all of us...


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


		It's been so long since I ordered my AEs that I had to go back and check my order sheet...Thank goodness I ordered Guinevere because its just beautiful on you.


  	Gah! You haven't got your AEs yet either?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul kimibos. Buick sent you some great goodies.
> 
> Do you still need a polish fix, Medgal? I feel like I do. I'm expecting my two remaining Chanel packages tomorrow.


  	Awwwwww you know me so well!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Chanel would certainly cheer me up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Gah! You haven't got your AEs yet either?


  	No, and I've not yet started whining about it because I've been hauling makeup.  I've got a huge AGs waitng to be picked up at the MAC store event, I got some items for YOTS, I got VGN2 l/s & l/g and brow gelcreme & liner.  After all of those things have arrived I'll be looking around for my AEs


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01...ection-spring-2013-swatches-review#more-36770  I think I can skip this collection alltogether. I love Kelly's swatches and I find that my impressions regarding application, streakiness, sheerness etc. are very similar to hers. The indigo and dark teal/blue are nice but not that interesting. Yay! More money for DL Mermaids and Staccatos!


 getting the mini set !!!   OMG this holo green np is a-fucking-maxing excuse my language I have taken so many pics and they don't come close to how awesome this np is!!! def going back for the silver one maybe ill get lucky and find the pink one too so for sure the Archie's  np just has white caps? ;( boo that soo disappointing!  I might sti get comic cute because I love the color but I might just skip for now and maybe pick up later...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Enabling much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

I got my Julep February box today with Rebel and Ginger which are holos and Ingrid and Julianne cremes. i also got a new treatment they have with oxygen? and their new top coat. i think honeyonboost mentioned it. its call the freedom polymer top coat. im pretty sure its just some seche vite or out the door, which doesnt have formaldehyde. its 14.40 for .27oz/8ml in discount already so im not going to but it again. but hey thanks julep for giving me one free!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> @cartoonChic  Im going to get the flirty trio from BL i dont have the 2 polishes and want to try one of the lip glosses. but with the $30 shipping i need one more polish maybe scouse, jaffa or cheeky chops or maybe cake hole. i guess im  into bright right now.
> the look streaky but i dont think i can skip the periwinkle and the baby blue ones.


	I have Jaffa and Cake- Hole. They're both pretty colors, but Cake-Hole dries matte. It kind of looks like rubber on the nails. I think it's neat, but may not be what you're going for. Brummie has the same matte/rubber finish.

  	I'm sure you're going to get your A-England order, too. I'm still waiting for my other two orders and I'm not worried about getting them.

  	EDIT: You'll get your order too, Medgal.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> so for sure the Archie's np just has white caps? ;( boo that soo disappointing! I might sti get comic cute because I love the color but I might just skip for now and maybe pick up later...


	What holo green polish are you talking about? I want to have my mind blown.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> so for sure the Archie's np just has white caps? ;( boo that soo disappointing! I might sti get comic cute because I love the color but I might just skip for now and maybe pick up later...


  	     YESS!! it looks amazing inthe reviews at the UO website. i think mac-guy mentioned that at his store they had faces so idk now. i would just rather get anything else like i think i would rather get with those $17 like 10 wet n wild polishes.  mac has to get better at polishes. especially basic colors .


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What holo green polish are you talking about? I want to have my mind blown.


  	  its from urban outfitters it looks like the KING of holos.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have Jaffa and Cake- Hole. They're both pretty colors, but Cake-Hole dries matte. It kind of looks like rubber on the nails. I think it's neat, but may not be what you're going for. Brummie has the same matte/rubber finish.
> I'm sure you're going to get your A-England order, too. I'm still waiting for my other two orders and I'm not worried about getting them.
> 
> EDIT: You'll get your order too, Medgal.


  	      ok thanks i dont want matte. im going to go with JAFFA. thanks GIRLS!!! CC and M


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice to look at but not drool worthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Btw, this looks nice, but not a must have IMO: http://www.getgawjus.com/2013/01/il...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+GetGawjus+(Get+Gawjus!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

That's WAY pretty. Oh I love the color.  You have to stop enabling me.  I need another lip gloss like a need a hole in the head.  I'm not even getting any l/gs from the AGs collex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MACina said:


> I received my BL Wine Gums lipgloss yesterday and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Edited to correct typo


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'll take piccies when I get home


  	Me toooooooooooo


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> its from urban outfitters it looks like the KING of holos.


  	*googles UO green holo*

  	*eyes pop out of sockets*

  	The pink and silver are gorgeous as well!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Me toooooooooooo


  	It was dark by the time I got home and my super crappy lighting doesn't let me photograph NPs properly. Will take pics tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm loving Flushed and I'm not really a lover of the shade---but it's speaking to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> CultNails nail wheel pr0n!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Feb 1, 2013)

Thing 1. Fracas and Guinevere are gorgeous!   Thing 2.  I have my eye on the deep blues from OPI: Eurso Euro and I Saw You Saw Warsaw  Thing 3.  A-England Excalibur is pure win. As well as the random compliment I got yesterday, today a male colleague commented on it. "I like your nail colour," he said. "It's cool."


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thank you! I'm doing my best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	MRV, I rather like that DL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Thing 3. A-England Excalibur is pure win. As well as the random compliment I got yesterday, today a male colleague commented on it. "I like your nail colour," he said. "It's cool."


  	 I didn't get Excalibur.  I hope Adina works out the shipping arrangements--I'd like to buy more AEs


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I didn't get Excalibur.  I hope Adina works out the shipping arrangements--I'd like to buy more AEs  :fluffy:


 me too! I'm posting a few pics of the UO holo in my default album I can't put it here on my phone


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> me too! I'm posting a few pics of the UO holo in my default album I can't put it here on my phone


  	   i just went there and yes its beautiful, so yeah envying you mani girl!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

Catrice Have a good day- with Zoya Purity dots.


 Catrice Nature is Calling with zoya Purity dots EVERYWHERE. really bad dots haha 


 JULEPS -> Ingrid, Rebel, Julianne, Ginger  

 here on nails all but ginger. with Catrice is all i can blue dots. and  


 

 Catrice No snow petrol with oh my goldness dots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	YOU CAN TELL *IM LOVING THE DOTS* HAHAHA!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i just went there and yes its beautiful, so yeah envying you mani girl!


 you have to get it girl OMG  I did just break my thumbnail tho ;( it didn't hurt tho so ill be okl lacquered lover has swatches of CG avant  garden up


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lacquered lover has swatches of CG avant garden up


  	  ahhh sorry about your nail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have been checking everywhere for swatches thanks! i didnt have that blog bookmarked. i want 6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i luv my CG.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Super Cute *kimibos*


kimibos said:


> Catrice Have a good day- with Zoya Purity dots.
> 
> 
> Catrice Nature is Calling with zoya Purity dots EVERYWHERE. really bad dots haha
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Feb 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Super Cute *kimibos*


  	      thanks!  did you see the pinks in the CG avant garden collection ??


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ahhh sorry about your nail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been waiting too lol I want the mint one of course and probably 2 more but it depends. I want a lot of polish in march lol so I'm going to try to get the must unique ones


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *     is mint candy apple the essie that you have?? if its i can do swatches for you. i have both. to be honest i think that fiver has more blue in it and mca is more pale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No, it's the Tiffany blue one.  Its a few years old.  Yes, I'm way to lazy to go upstairs to look. 

  	BTW, I have to give it up for MAC's customer service. I accidently placed two Taste Tempt orders b/c their website crapped out while I was placing my order.  I wasn't able to return it b/c I had nail polish in it.  They went ahead and credited me for the polish and told me to send the other product back.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Whew! Just placed my order.
> 
> *Turquoise & Caicos*
> Where's My Chauffeur?
> ...


  	I think it's this one. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks!  did you see the pinks in the CG avant garden collection ??


  	Yes!  So pretty.  I like the way they separated the collection into Blooming Brights & Pastel Petals.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 1, 2013)

what upcoming polish are you all looking forward  to most? I think for me it's the Diors (Spring Ball) and the DL ones ( Do the Mermaid and Rockin Robin)!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 1, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> No, it's the Tiffany blue one.  Its a few years old.  Yes, I'm way to lazy to go upstairs to look.
> 
> BTW, I have to give it up for MAC's customer service. I accidently placed two Taste Tempt orders b/c their website crapped out while I was placing my order.  I wasn't able to return it b/c I had nail polish in it.  They went ahead and credited me for the polish and told me to send the other product back.


  	Perhaps it's Essie's Mojito Madness????

  	Glad you had a positive CS experience !!!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 1, 2013)

Woooooooooow......love your manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Catrice Have a good day- with Zoya Purity dots.
> 
> 
> Catrice Nature is Calling with zoya Purity dots EVERYWHERE. really bad dots haha
> ...


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 2, 2013)

For CartoonChic, were you looking for this website: http://nagellacke.blogspot.com


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

You wanted pics of my Overall Beauty haul? You'll have pics of my Overall Beauty haul! Albeit somewhat crappy ones.





  	Hemera - BPM - Beat - African Queen





  	Starry Starry Taupe - Grey Matter





  	Alien Puke (it looks mustard here but it's a lot more green) - Boned Invader - Manipulative Martian





  	Boom Boom - Ball and Chain - Stone Crazy. My camera doesn't handle blues very well so these babies look a bit meh here.





  	Picture Polish Attitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - AE Holy Grail (new version)





  	BONUS! I picked up these MUFEs at Sephora last week because they were 70% off. I never tried MUFE NPs before so I thought I might as well give them a go. They're from the Black Tango collex.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the name Alien Puke! That's so funny!  Awesome haul! I'm getting skippers remorse for AE Holy Grail...


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> no i my chauffeur one is like green. and i thing that budapest looks like BL sprog but lighter. but to be honest i prbably have dupes like you say hahaha


  	Well, you like those sort of shades so I guess you won't mind dealing with a trickier formula (or having dupes). It's the same with me and chunky glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Loved the spotty manis! The dots look so uniform too! What kind of dotting tool did you get?

  	Check this one out by Amy (the brains behind Floam and a whole bunch of other gorgeous stuff):


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm getting skippers remorse for AE Holy Grail...


  	I was really suprised by HG. I like it a lot, but I was hoping for a near dupe to Sparitual Electrum which I've been trying (and failing) to get hold of for ages. It definitely has some green in it, but not as much as I'd hoped. I'm sure Adina will sort out the RM issue soon and you can order it then. Even if she decides she is no longer shipping overseas there are plenty of US-based e-tailers who stock AE (I got this one from Overall Beauty when Kim had a 20% off sale on everything around Christmas).

  	Hehe. The Men In Polish collection had some great names. I have to admit I got Boned Invader mostly for the name. I have so many army greens already. But those are all creams and BI has a subtle shimmer that makes it special. There was also a polish called Anal Probe but I didn't get it because it was brown creme (what else could it be really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and brown cremes aren't my thing.


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> kimibos said:
> 
> 
> > no i my chauffeur one is like green. and i thing that budapest looks like BL sprog but lighter. but to be honest i prbably have dupes like you say hahaha
> ...


 This mani is gawjuuus. :eyelove: Gonna try something similar soon! My teal with green polkadots mani is still perfect and I'm way to busy to do my nails so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You wanted pics of my Overall Beauty haul? You'll have pics of my Overall Beauty haul! Albeit somewhat crappy ones.
> 
> Hemera - BPM - Beat - African Queen
> 
> ...


  NICE  Especially Hemera, Starry Taupe, Boned Invader, Holy Grail. :eyelove: I didn't even know MUFE had NP. :haha:


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

...OMG, stunning, Buick!

  	The MUFE ones look awesome.I didn' t know they had such beautiful polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> You wanted pics of my Overall Beauty haul? You'll have pics of my Overall Beauty haul! Albeit somewhat crappy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

....*very,very* pretty  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Check this one out by Amy (the brains behind Floam and a whole bunch of other gorgeous stuff):


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 2, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> For CartoonChic, were you looking for this website: http://nagellacke.blogspot.com


	Yes! That's the site. Thanks for finding it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	See Medgal, maybe a shelf system like that for your collection instead of the racks. I count 4 shelves. I like how she uses the top of each shelf as additional storage. I would probably do something like this for my collection, but I would go crazy with dusting. It's better for me to keep things stored away.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> For CartoonChic, were you looking for this website: http://nagellacke.blogspot.com


  	Wow Slimmycakes---that was pretty awesome. CC described this to me. I was able to read through the narrative pretty quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The NP colors and setup was pretty nice too


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> To celebrate February I'm wearing Hare's Cast in Bronze. I put two a bit too thick layers, but it smoothed out just ok. The bronze glitter looks nicer IRL. Unfortunately my new phonecam sucks in close-ups so with the old one we go.


  	MRV this is lovely.  My daughter is going glitter crazy.  She recently decided that glitter NPs are her fav so I need to start getting her some---more, that is


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's February! Now I can buy Diors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Indeed.*  CC---Here's to you and more NP in February


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes! That's the site. Thanks for finding it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, the open shelf/wall rack does call for a bit of dusting on a regular basis.  I would consider something like that when we renovate our house next year.   The plans call for a large walk-in customized closet, so what better time to build something like that in....as long as we don't divert too much space from my shoes & bags.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Well, you like those sort of shades so I guess you won't mind dealing with a trickier formula (or having dupes). It's the same with me and chunky glitters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Just drooled on my damn keyboard Buick!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You wanted pics of my Overall Beauty haul? You'll have pics of my Overall Beauty haul! Albeit somewhat crappy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you so much...nail polish just makes me smile...just makes me soooo happy!!!!  I think I'll dance.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you so much...nail polish just makes me smile...just makes me soooo happy!!!!  I think I'll dance.


  	I'll join you ma'am. A lady should never dance alone.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll join the nail polish dance party.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 2, 2013)

Me too !


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's my Chanel polish collection. 52 and counting. I started in September 2012. I keep them stored in their boxes, so this is the first time I've seen them all out like this. I copied Naughty and created an album for all of my polish pics and added the photos there.










*ROW 1:* 501 Intermezzo - 567 Beige Pétale - 493 Jade Rose - 503 Inattendu - 569 Emprise - 543 Frisson - 495 Mica Rose
*ROW 2:* 577 Mimosa - 539 June - 307 Orange Fizz - 549 Distraction - 185 Rose Paradise - 491 Rose Confidentiel - Délicatesse






*ROW 3:* 571 Fracas - 489 Rose Insolent - 547 Pulsion - 541 Tentation - 561 Suspicious - 499 Gondola - Provocation
*ROW 4:* 617 Holiday - 473 Coromandel - 159 Fire - 587 Rouge Carat - 487 Rouge Fatal - 533 April - Infidèle






*ROW 5:* Sky Line - 551 Coco Blue - 555 Blue Boy - 553 Blue Rebel - 461 Blue Satin - 483 Vendetta - 509 Paradoxal
*ROW 6:* 563 Vertigo - 469 Impérial - 437 Forbidden - 427 Diabolic - 18 Rouge Noir - 637 Malice - 573 Accessoire






*ROW 7:* 559 Frenzy - 505 Particulière - 525 Quartz - 607 Delight - Diwali - Gold Fingers - 531 Péridot
*ROW 8:* 529 Graphite - 513 Black Pearl - Top Coat Velvet


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 8:* 529 Graphite - 513 Black Pearl - Top Coat Velvet


  	52 Chanels since September 2012? Cartoon Chic, I salute you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Counting, you said? Does this mean that there are some in the post?


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my Chanel polish collection. 52 and counting. I started in September 2012. I keep them stored in their boxes, so this is the first time I've seen them all out like this. I copied Naughty and created an album for all of my polish pics and added the photos there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW!!!  nice collection CC!! I saw ur album last night  this sure is impressive!


----------



## MRV (Feb 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MRV this is lovely.  My daughter is going glitter crazy.  She recently decided that glitter NPs are her fav so I need to start getting her some---more, that is


  	TY! I'm sure she would like something like this since she is a glitter lover!

  	CC - WOW! What a collection!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

OK, so here's my dilemma.

  	I'm out of nail wheels so I need to order some. I haven't even swatched my RBL haul yet because I needed to start a new wheel! Thing is, I really like those swatch sticks because you can write the name of the colour on them. But if I get the sticks I'm going to have to reswatch my entire collection because I know I can't handle wheels _and _sticks. I know I can't because I couldn't handle having different nail wheels so I had to redo quite a few when I switched from the flimsy round ones to the sturdier oval acrylics. History has a funny way of repeating itself. Plus, I'm quite fond of my current nail wheel filing system [SUP]TM[/SUP]  *cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What to do, dear residents of the NP thread? Stick with wheels or move onto sticks?


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> I rather like BI and all the greens you got! Men+polish makes me think of a male colleague who I tease about nail polishes for men. He always says: Such thing does not exist!


  	Well he is FULL OF FAIL!!! They exist! If he refuses to take your word for it get him this:


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, so here's my dilemma.  I'm out of nail wheels so I need to order some. I haven't even swatched my RBL haul yet because I needed to start a new wheel! Thing is, I really like those swatch sticks because you can write the name of the colour on them. But if I get the sticks I'm going to have to reswatch my entire collection because I know I can't handle wheels _and_ sticks. I know I can't because I couldn't handle having different nail wheels so I had to redo quite a few when I switched from the flimsy round ones to the sturdier oval acrylics. History has a funny way of repeating itself. Plus, I'm quite fond of my current nail wheel filing system [SUP]TM[/SUP]  *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you should stick to nail wheels because you have so many already. I'm going for the sticks, I really like the system.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

Corally said:


> NICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Neither did I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I don't remember seeing any before at the MUFE stands in Sephora.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 4:* 617 Holiday - 473 Coromandel - 159 Fire - 587 Rouge Carat - 487 Rouge Fatal - 533 April - Infidèle 		 			*ROW 5:* Sky Line - 551 Coco Blue - 555 Blue Boy - 553 Blue Rebel - 461 Blue Satin - 483 Vendetta - 509 Paradoxal
> *ROW 6:* 563 Vertigo - 469 Impérial - 437 Forbidden - 427 Diabolic - 18 Rouge Noir - 637 Malice - 573 Accessoire
> *ROW 7:* 559 Frenzy - 505 Particulière - 525 Quartz - 607 Delight - Diwali - Gold Fingers - 531 Péridot
> *ROW 8:* 529 Graphite - 513 Black Pearl - Top Coat Velvet


  	You're welcome for finding the site. But ALL of that Chanel polish in about 4 months? Looking at the pictures all I see are $$$ signs. Very Impressive.


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2013)

Grrr I want my CG's so I can order some Avant Garden ones from the same seller.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

Corally said:


> I think you should stick to nail wheels because you have so many already. I'm going for the sticks, I really like the system.


  	1-0 for wheels!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too !


  	I just love this thread...so much happiness here!!!  Oh and enabling!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

Corally said:


> Grrr I want my CG's so I can order some Avant Garden ones from* the same seller*.


  	Dappen dishes?


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Grrr I want my CG's so I can order some Avant Garden ones from *the same seller*.
> ...


 No :haha:, a different one. Never ordered from him/her before but it was the only seller who sold Lorelei's Tiara for a normal price.. and because of the shipping problems I need my package to arrive first before I can order again from this seller (so far the only one who sells the Avant Garden CG's separately and not as a set). I want to order a few Avant Garden ones and a few older ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


 
		 			I preordered a couple NPs from AGs.  Somehow that just feels too tame...like I need major NP haulage...you know what they say----GBOGH!!!
 		 			Bed Bath and Beyond have a surprisingly large selection of the latest Essies and they're cheaper than $8  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *@Kimibos       are they instore. hun please tell me how much they are, dont let this addict hanging in the air like that!!!! i must know how much they are so i can RUN to check them out!!! * 

  	 I almost missied this kimibos----yes they are in-store and I think they might have been $7.  They had the latest collections too.  I couldn't believe it.  I also learned that not all BBBs carry cosmetics so confirm that before you go.  I thought that was odd too, but they said it depends on the area.  Go figure


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Well he is FULL OF FAIL!!! They exist! If he refuses to take your word for it get him this:


  	Well that's just way too much reality


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 8:* 529 Graphite - 513 Black Pearl - Top Coat Velvet


  	Wow CC!! I salute you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  That's a lot of $$$$$$---like a down payment on a luxury vehicle---I think I'd rather have the Chanel NP collection.  It's so amazing.  I love it CC


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I got my Julep February box today with Rebel and Ginger which are holos and Ingrid and Julianne cremes. i also got a new treatment they have with oxygen? and their new top coat. i think honeyonboost mentioned it. its call the freedom polymer top coat. im pretty sure its just some seche vite or out the door, which doesnt have formaldehyde. its 14.40 for .27oz/8ml in discount already so im not going to but it again. but hey thanks julep for giving me one free!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, so here's my dilemma.
> 
> I'm out of nail wheels so I need to order some. I haven't even swatched my RBL haul yet because I needed to start a new wheel! Thing is, I really like those swatch sticks because you can write the name of the colour on them. But if I get the sticks I'm going to have to reswatch my entire collection because I know I can't handle wheels _and _sticks. I know I can't because I couldn't handle having different nail wheels so I had to redo quite a few when I switched from the flimsy round ones to the sturdier oval acrylics. History has a funny way of repeating itself. Plus, I'm quite fond of my current nail wheel filing system [SUP]TM[/SUP]  *cough*
> 
> ...


  	Hmm, tricky, I can see your dilemma. As you know I have the sticks, and I love them. As well as being able to write the name on, you can rearrange them however you like, and put any two colours side by side for comparison. Can't do that with two colours either side of a wheel! I'm also using the full length of the sticks to experiment with layering combos: painting stripes of different base colours all down it, then adding a single colour over the top. I've just done that for the first time a few minutes ago, but it might be a useful 'official' addition to my swatch collection.  OTOH, as you already have a system you're pretty happy with it seems a bit silly to change. 

  	Now for confession time. I picked up my first Butter Londons today. I found some of the Holiday 2012 Lips and Tips sets in TKMaxx (discount store) for a really good price, so I couldn't resist. They're all glittery shades, and I'm not so keen on glitter in my lipgloss but it was still fairly cheap for the polish alone. I got Frilly Knickers (the only one with a gloss I'll wear), Shambolic and Fiddlesticks. They also had some OPI Skyfall magnetic polishes - didn't even know they existed! I passed on those though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I think for me it's the Diors (Spring Ball) and the DL ones ( Do the Mermaid and Rockin Robin)!


  	I need Dior's Tutu first, to complete that little collection.  Then I can consider EL's French Nudes collection, and move on from there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/
> 
> SOURCE : MAKEUPANDBEAUTYBLOG
> 
> ...


  	Oh dear  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need Princess & Spring Ball!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hmm, tricky, I can see your dilemma. As you know I have the sticks, and I love them. As well as being able to write the name on, you can rearrange them however you like, and put any two colours side by side for comparison. Can't do that with two colours either side of a wheel!* I'm also using the full length of the sticks to experiment with layering combos*: painting stripes of different base colours all down it, then adding a single colour over the top. I've just done that for the first time a few minutes ago, but it might be a useful 'official' addition to my swatch collection.  OTOH, as you already have a system you're pretty happy with it seems a bit silly to change.
> 
> Now for confession time. I picked up my first Butter Londons today. I found some of the Holiday 2012 Lips and Tips sets in TKMaxx (discount store) for a really good price, so I couldn't resist. They're all glittery shades, and I'm not so keen on glitter in my lipgloss but it was still fairly cheap for the polish alone. I got Frilly Knickers (the only one with a gloss I'll wear), Shambolic and Fiddlesticks. They also had some OPI Skyfall magnetic polishes - didn't even know they existed! I passed on those though.


  	I never thought of that! Good idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How do you store the sticks? The reason I ended up with my filing system is that the wheels sometimes ended up sticking together when I stacked them, even though I made sure they were dry. To be fair, that's probably because I use top coat on my nail wheels. By which I mean a top coat that takes a while to dry (long story - stocked up big time on my beloved Nubar Diamont, oblivious to the fact that they had recently switched to a Charlie Foxtrot of a new formula. No way I could wear that atrocity on my nails, so I decided to slather the darn thing on my nail wheels instead).

  	Enjoy your BL goodies. And give Shambolic and Fiddlesticks glosses a chance! Who knows?  You might even love them


----------



## Corally (Feb 2, 2013)

^ It's directperfumes4u :nods:


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments everybody. I see $$$ too. That's one of the reasons I'm cutting back my makeup spending this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--- I'm using this to show I'm trying to save money!

  	Buick, I don't have any new Chanels in the mail yet, but I do plan to order some more this month and from future collections. Funny how I saw that right after I talk about saving money.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 2, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Woah! That is one heck of a Chanel collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is a great idea! Can you post a pic if it's not any trouble?


----------



## jennyap (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, I'm curious now. Glitzandglamorize? Prettythingsforyouandme? I bought from both before and I had no complaints whatsoever. I see there's a Directperfumes4U that also sells LT for a reasonable price. I never bought from them.
> 
> I never thought of that! Good idea!
> 
> ...


  	Here's a pic of the layer swatch. When I did it I wasn't thinking about keeping it, so it's kinda messy and I did chuck a couple of repeats with a different top layer on at the end, but it gives you the idea. This is BL Frilly Knickers over an assortment of mostly creme shades. 





  	My NP storage generally isn't very sophisticated yet. I have a couple of smallish baskets, one has untried polishes (at least since I got back into it, so there are things in there I've had for years but also not worn for a year plus), the other has ones I've worn, base and top coats, cuticle cream etc. At the moment my sticks are just tossed in that second basket: they came with a very long screw per pack of 50 that they slot onto to make the fans I showed off earlier in the tread. I do have to wait a little while before putting them together but I've only had a couple where they've stuck.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Here's a pic of the layer swatch. When I did it I wasn't thinking about keeping it, so it's kinda messy and I did chuck a couple of repeats with a different top layer on at the end, but it gives you the idea. This is BL Frilly Knickers over an assortment of mostly creme shades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Those sticks are looking more tempting by the minute *sigh*

  	If I bite the bullet and order some I'll probably opt for clear ones. My current wheels are clear and I need some sort of continuity


----------



## jennyap (Feb 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Those sticks are looking more tempting by the minute *sigh*
> 
> If I bite the bullet and order some I'll probably opt for clear ones. My current wheels are clear and I need some sort of continuity


  	Sorry! If you do decide to go for it, I got mine from an ebay seller called ppbear01


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Sorry! If you do decide to go for it, I got mine from an ebay seller called ppbear01


  	Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I don't think I'll take the plunge just yet though. I'm a creature of habit


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 2, 2013)

Very impressive Cartoon Chic!   ~I will not become addicted, I will not become addicted~  LOL


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 2, 2013)

I faced this same dilemma *very* recently myself.  I broke down and ordered the sticks, because I just think I'm going to like them better.  Plus, I'm going to use my handheld label maker to put the polish brand and name right on the stick.  I convinced myself that it will be fun to re-swatch.



BuickMackane said:


> OK, so here's my dilemma.
> 
> I'm out of nail wheels so I need to order some. I haven't even swatched my RBL haul yet because I needed to start a new wheel! Thing is, I really like those swatch sticks because you can write the name of the colour on them. But if I get the sticks I'm going to have to reswatch my entire collection because I know I can't handle wheels _and _sticks. I know I can't because I couldn't handle having different nail wheels so I had to redo quite a few when I switched from the flimsy round ones to the sturdier oval acrylics. History has a funny way of repeating itself. Plus, I'm quite fond of my current nail wheel filing system [SUP]TM[/SUP]  *cough*
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well that's just way too much reality


  	Yes but look on the bright side. You'll _never _forget the name!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 2, 2013)

This is also who I just ordered my sticks from.



jennyap said:


> Sorry! If you do decide to go for it, I got mine from an ebay seller called ppbear01


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Very impressive Cartoon Chic!   ~I will not become addicted, I will not become addicted~  LOL


  	Dollars to donuts you will


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

CC, that's quite a commitment to nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hats off to you.  I'm impressed that you were able to get so many of your sticks done in what seems like a relatively short amount of time.




  	Did you get your label maker?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 2, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I faced this same dilemma *very* recently myself.  I broke down and ordered the sticks, because I just think I'm going to like them better.  Plus, I'm going to use my handheld label maker to put the polish brand and name right on the stick.  I convinced myself that it will be fun to re-swatch.


  	Sounds like a fun project MAChostage.  If I used that system my preference would be to make the labels too.  I'm sure it would look much neater than my own handwriting.  I love a label maker, & I label just about everything!


----------



## MACina (Feb 2, 2013)

......CartoonChic, OMG!


  	You have such a stunning Chanel collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you so much for sharing.I cannot stop looking at the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 8:* 529 Graphite - 513 Black Pearl - Top Coat Velvet


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 3, 2013)

More Avant Garden swatches on Lively Lacquer!

http://livelylacquer.blogspot.nl/2013/01/china-glaze-avant-garden-collection.html#more

http://livelylacquer.blogspot.nl/2013/01/china-glaze-avant-garden-collection_27.html

  	So far the only standouts for me are Budding Romance and Fancy Pants. I like Keep Calm and Paint On, but it's one of those shades guaranteed to give me lobster hands. Tart-y For the Party and Fade into Hue are pretty too but I need some comparison swatches first. I already have quite a few periwinkle and light purple cremes in my stash and these may well be dupes of existing shades.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 3, 2013)

ChG When Stars Collide swatch on The Cheryl Flavour:

http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.sg/2013/01/swatch-china-glaze-when-stars-collide.html

  	She has swatches of the other NPs in the Hologlam collection too (links at the end of the post).

  	I'm underwhelmed by this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was hoping for another DV8 but it wasn't to be.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> More Avant Garden swatches on Lively Lacquer!  http://livelylacquer.blogspot.nl/2013/01/china-glaze-avant-garden-collection.html#more http://livelylacquer.blogspot.nl/2013/01/china-glaze-avant-garden-collection_27.html  So far the only standouts for me are Budding Romance and Fancy Pants. I like Keep Calm and Paint On, but it's one of those shades guaranteed to give me lobster hands. Tart-y For the Party and Fade into Hue are pretty too but I need some comparison swatches first. I already have quite a few periwinkle and light purple cremes in my stash and these may well be dupes of existing shades.


 Thanks for the link I like to check the colors on many people before decide usually.  I have many shades of mint and periwinkle so I'll have to see these In person as well before I buy any. I'm trying to only buy unique np now lol  I need to be more selective!!  ok I just checked them out. both are still maybes but I like fancy pants and keep calm paint on.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Well he is FULL OF FAIL!!! They exist! If he refuses to take your word for it get him this:


  	LOL @ the name. I love greens like this.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> ChG When Stars Collide swatch on The Cheryl Flavour:  http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.sg/2013/01/swatch-china-glaze-when-stars-collide.html  She has swatches of the other NPs in the Hologlam collection too (links at the end of the post).  I'm underwhelmed by this collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mehhhh. these R nothin  compared to the UO holo I have I'm getting the other two (pink and silver) and I'm set I think   well ill need a gold one too eventually lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> mehhhh. these R nothin compared to the UO holo I have I'm getting the other two (pink and silver) and I'm set I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Aye. UO holos are gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the bottles look a bit on the small side.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I love BB Couture! Love the colours. love the names, love the formula. I'd highly recommend grabbing a few bottles the next time one of their stockists has a sale.   re: MUFE set - If it's any consolation they're not that special when applied. Your average blackened shimmers. I'd never pay full price for them. The application was lovely though.   Aye. UO holos are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure how many oz or anything but they aren't really that small they took up a lot of space in my Untrieds box


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

ok I just checked the UO has 15 ml or .5 oz for $10


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ok I just checked the UO has 15 ml or .5 oz for $10


  	Ah, I must have confused them with another brand then. $10 for 15ml of holo goodness is a bargain.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

yes lol u make me wanna go get the other two right now! lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 8:* 529 Graphite - 513 Black Pearl - Top Coat Velvet








  	Just beautiful ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 3, 2013)

Medgal's not around so someone has to take up the noble duty of enabling


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Medgal's not around so someone has to take up the noble duty of enabling











  I'm baaaaaak.  Although you and CC are so much better at it!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Medgal's not around so someone has to take up the noble duty of enabling


 lol! ;D I love this thread   I painted my nails red last night for  the Super Bowl going for the niners!  I used opi the color if Minnie from the Minnie Mouse collection for the first time lol


----------



## elkaknits (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> ChG When Stars Collide swatch on The Cheryl Flavour:
> 
> http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.sg/2013/01/swatch-china-glaze-when-stars-collide.html
> 
> ...


  	thanks for these swatches.  I really enjoy holos thanks to a-england and will probably snap up most of them.  Plus I love CG.  Of the garden collection I like the green and the white cus silver or shimmery whites are my preference for frenchies... they add a wee bit of extra oomph.  I think my favorite used to be umm something called Silver Bells by OPI or essie but it is d/c last time I checked.  A silvery white tip really is nice with a pinkish nude all over.  I do NOT do lines but use the nude all over to soften the contrast and make it look more natural but ummm nicer than my real nails.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 3, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> thanks for these swatches.  I really enjoy holos thanks to a-england and will probably snap up most of them.  Plus I love CG.  Of the garden collection I like the green and the white cus silver or shimmery whites are my preference for frenchies... they add a wee bit of extra oomph.  I think my favorite used to be umm something called Silver Bells by OPI or essie but it is d/c last time I checked.  A silvery white tip really is nice with a pinkish nude all over.  I do NOT do lines but use the nude all over to soften the contrast and make it look more natural but ummm *nicer than my real nails*.


  	Hehe. Anything looks nicer than my real nails so I polish the living crap out of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love ChG too but I'd have liked the Hologlams to be a bit more, erm, holo? They are still very pretty but they're just too subtle for my liking. Actually, I find AE holos subtle too but with base colours like the green in Dragon or the teal in St.George, I can live with them not being too in your face.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> :grouphug:    That's a really nice red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I got the mini Minnie Mouse set , those come in really handy! lol the only full size one I got was the hearts one.  yes I totally agree about the CG holos  and what u said about AE  dragon and saint george are  so beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I used opi the color if Minnie from the Minnie Mouse collection for the first time lol


  	So nice Naughtyp!  What color are you planning for the Archie's Girls launch party???


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> ChG When Stars Collide swatch on The Cheryl Flavour:
> 
> http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.sg/2013/01/swatch-china-glaze-when-stars-collide.html
> 
> ...


  	Thank you Buick!  There were a few that caught my fancy---we'll see what happens when I'm ready buy.  I'm so engrossed in the AG collection....I'll come back down to earth after I get my goods at the launch party.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So nice Naughtyp!  What color are you planning for the Archie's Girls launch party???


 I dunno!! I was wondering ;( I saw some girls pic on Instagram  and she has comic cute and it has Betty on it!!  it's her stuff she bought I'm so confused I just keep changing my list!! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I dunno!! I was wondering ;( I saw some girls pic on Instagram and she has comic cute and it has Betty on it!! it's her stuff she bought I'm so confused I just keep changing my list!! lol


  	I guess we'll find out---I'm getting them regardless.  One for me and one for my daughter---a little Valentine's Day gift, along with the SR palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your attention please!!!  Where's *CC????*  I'm worried that she might be under a mountain of nail polish and needs our help!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	She's probbaly doing a rainbow skittles mani with all those beautiful chanels!


----------



## pocketmouse (Feb 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> ChG When Stars Collide swatch on The Cheryl Flavour:
> 
> http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.sg/2013/01/swatch-china-glaze-when-stars-collide.html
> 
> ...


	The hologlam collection is exactly what I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know when it's supposed to come out? And what stores/sites usually get the new China Glaze collections first? I'm just now getting into nail polish, but I really don't want to miss out on this one!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey guys  :clapping: Your attention please!!!  Where's *CC????*  I'm worried that she might be under a mountain of nail polish and needs our help!!!   :shock:


 lets hope not lol. maybe she is watching the game?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lets hope not lol. maybe she is watching the game?


  	Rainbow skittles with those amazing Chanels would be fabulous---that's funny.


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome idea, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> I used opi the color if Minnie from the Minnie Mouse collection for the first time lol


----------



## MACina (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh no.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	CartoonChic, we will save you *diggingforCC* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> She's probbaly doing *a rainbow skittles mani* with all those beautiful chanels!


 
  	Aaaaahhhhh, hopefully.Please show us then, CartoonChic


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh no.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I wouldn't worry much if it's just the Chanels. A bruise here and there, perhaps temporary memory loss, that's about it. She'll be fine.

  	If the BLs and DLs decided to join their Chanel sisters, then were in trouble. No human can possibly survive under such a massive NP mountain.


----------



## MRV (Feb 4, 2013)

Here are my microscopic Dior and Chanel collections. I got the Dior Saint Tropez (2nd left). Glad it's on the turquoise side.





  	Somehow a Chanel palette, Harmonie du Soir, followed me home, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I resisted but couldn't help. It said: hey, I'm less than 30 euros, you're not leaving me here!!


----------



## linainoz (Feb 4, 2013)

My A-Englands arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got the shipping notice on 19/1 - but the envelope shows they weren't actually sent til 23/1. They were marked as cosmetics, so that may be why they got thru.

  	I have naked nails at the moment, so will paint them with one of my new polishes tonite. Problem is choosing which one - it's summer over here, and all the colours I got are more wintery colours (St George, Jane Eyre, Elaine and Morgan Le Fay).


----------



## MACina (Feb 4, 2013)

.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Somehow a Chanel palette, Harmonie du Soir, followed me home, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 4, 2013)

Woohoo....so glad to hear that, linainoz!!!


linainoz said:


> *My A-Englands arrived *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Feb 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Here are my microscopic Dior and Chanel collections. I got the Dior Saint Tropez (2nd left). Glad it's on the turquoise side.
> 
> Somehow a Chanel palette, Harmonie du Soir, followed me home, too.  I resisted but couldn't help. It said: hey, I'm less than 30 euros, you're not leaving me here!!


  Sooo lovely!   Last night I put on that pretty lavender NYC polish I picked up a couple of weeks ago. Hmm, really don't think this is my colour. In artificial light it just doesn't look right with my skin tone. It's better in daylight, but not exactly wowing me. I think it's too far on the pink side of lavender - give me blue purples any day (or just blues for that matter). I might try layering Indian Ocean over this tonight, otherwise it's not going to stay long.


----------



## linainoz (Feb 4, 2013)

linainoz said:


> My A-Englands arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I swatched the colours trying to decide which one to wear.  I originally got the Morgan Le Fay intending to use it solely for layering over other polishes, but when I swatched it by itself it was just so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I ended up just applying 2 coats of the MLF and I love it - I can't help staring at my nails, it's so mesmorising. 

  	MLF is so not a colour I thought I would like on its own - I don't do pale nails (I'm very pale - NW10 is too dark for me - pale nails just wash me out). This is just so gorgeous


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 4, 2013)

linainoz said:


> My A-Englands arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I wouldn't worry much if it's just the Chanels. A bruise here and there, perhaps temporary memory loss, that's about it. She'll be fine.
> 
> If the BLs and DLs decided to join their Chanel sisters, then were in trouble. No human can possibly survive under such a massive NP mountain.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh no.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	@ *diggingforCC*  this is totally & completely hysterical-----for love of CC!    The gangs' all here


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 4, 2013)

MRV said:


>


  	Where is this nice place that sells LE Chanel quads for less than EUR30?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Somehow a Chanel palette, Harmonie du Soir, followed me home, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*MRV.  *I love your Chanels & Diors---very pretty.  Harmonie du Soir is lovely.  The shadows are so smooth and super easy to work with.  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

linainoz said:


> I swatched the colours trying to decide which one to wear.  I originally got the Morgan Le Fay intending to use it solely for layering over other polishes, but when I swatched it by itself it was just so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh that's awesome.  You must post a photo of your mani---you can't just leave us drooling like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Perhaps my AEs will arrive soon too.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 4, 2013)

Tried my first YSL this weekend. If the rest of them are like this.. I'm SOLD! I need more of them in my life.

  	I'm also in love with the brush.. almost as much as the Dior brush.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 4, 2013)

This is kind of off topic, but not.  I had a first date with a guy the other night and wore Zoya's Aurora from their Ornate collection.  That collection has been my favorite of any in a long time!  The complexity of the hologlitter looks almost 3-D.  Anyway, he noticed the color on my nails and took my hands... to look at the color more closely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... and he was entranced!  Held my hands for a while, too!  Just goes to show that Steve Harvey is right:  men DO notice painted hands and feet and like it!  I so want for Zoya to do an extension of the Ornate collection with more colors!


----------



## MACina (Feb 4, 2013)

....this is an adorable color, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> Tried my first YSL this weekend. If the rest of them are like this.. I'm SOLD! I need more of them in my life.
> 
> I'm also in love with the brush.. almost as much as the Dior brush.


----------



## MRV (Feb 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> This is kind of off topic, but not.  I had a first date with a guy the other night and wore Zoya's Aurora from their Ornate collection.  That collection has been my favorite of any in a long time!  The complexity of the hologlitter looks almost 3-D.  Anyway, he noticed the color on my nails and took my hands... to look at the color more closely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This was an awesome choice!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 4, 2013)

CartoonChic, I'm loving the collection!!!

  	Buick, I'm jealous you got the 3 MUFE from Black Tango! I've wanted those for so long, but when I found out they weren't coming to the states, I was so sad  It was a big disappointment, much like the smokey eye palette.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> This is kind of off topic, but not.  I had a first date with a guy the other night and wore Zoya's Aurora from their Ornate collection.  That collection has been my favorite of any in a long time!  The complexity of the hologlitter looks almost 3-D.  Anyway, he noticed the color on my nails and took my hands... to look at the color more closely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes they do! My brothers always notice!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> It's the same "other" department store from where I got G Ballz, Chanel Excessive, and the EL & Chanel NPs earlier this year, and now the Dior&Chanel 30-70% off.
> 
> 
> TY! I was actually wearing the palette today with Hot Chocolate. I liked it! It has a nice sheen to it. I was a little afraid that it would be too red for me, but it was ok.


  	I loved the texture of the shadows but I didn't like the colours enough to pay full price for HdS. But at EUR30 it's a bargain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That "other" department store should open a branch here.

  	Any news re: your Illamasqua order?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC, that's quite a commitment to nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Not yet! I'll probably get it this week.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I wouldn't worry much if it's just the Chanels. A bruise here and there, perhaps temporary memory loss, that's about it. She'll be fine.
> 
> If the BLs and DLs decided to join their Chanel sisters, then were in trouble. No human can possibly survive under such a massive NP mountain.


  	LOL!!! You all are hilarious! I really needed that laugh. This is my favorite thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x 1000


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Tried my first YSL this weekend. If the rest of them are like this.. I'm SOLD! I need more of them in my life.
> 
> I'm also in love with the brush.. almost as much as the Dior brush.


	Beautiful! I didn't think I would like the larger brush at first, but I love it. I plan to get Bronze Pyrite and Premiere Neige top coat next. I wish the color wee at Sephora so I could get a discount. Isn't Sephora having some sort of sale in April? Does anyone know what it is?

  	Lovely polishes MRV, and a great deal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Glad you got your A-Englands, linaino. You'll get yours soon Medgal.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> This is kind of off topic, but not.  I had a first date with a guy the other night and wore Zoya's Aurora from their Ornate collection.  That collection has been my favorite of any in a long time!  The complexity of the hologlitter looks almost 3-D.  Anyway, he noticed the color on my nails and took my hands... to look at the color more closely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Boom chicka wah wah...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

Isn't Jade Imperial just the best ever!  It looks really good on you.  CC and I were wondering why we haven't been more attentive to YSL.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I think that will change very quickly.



honey on boost said:


> Tried my first YSL this weekend. If the rest of them are like this.. I'm SOLD! I need more of them in my life.
> 
> I'm also in love with the brush.. almost as much as the Dior brush.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Boom chicka wah wah...








She's baaaaaaaaak


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> This is kind of off topic, but not.  I had a first date with a guy the other night and wore Zoya's Aurora from their Ornate collection.  That collection has been my favorite of any in a long time!  The complexity of the hologlitter looks almost 3-D.  Anyway, he noticed the color on my nails and took my hands... to look at the color more closely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love this topic!  Here's the deal....he was imagining those well manicured nails/hands on him---the lovely color etc was just frosting on the cake


----------



## MRV (Feb 5, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 



 		 			Any news re: your Illamasqua order?



  	Nope. None what so ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have not been able make up my mind about the OPI Euro Centrale. Budapest & Czechbook? I'm starting to have déjà-vus... I think I'll wait until I can see them IRL.

  	BUT Cult is having a sale!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nope. None what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Right now the RM tracking site says "Your item, posted on 15/01/13 with reference RQ398399486GB was delivered in BOW PDO on 04/02/13. Thank you for using this service." The devil only knows what BOW PDO is. And Illamasqua CS is one big pile of steaming turd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should see their FB page. People are going nuts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: Cult - hehe. I placed an order for Iconic, Manipulative and My Kind of Kool-Aid first thing this morning. I'm going to place another but I need to decide on which three (I can get 3 max in one order because of customs). I'm currently looking at Crusin Nude, Devious Nature, Deal With It, Power Thief, Happy Ending and Tulum. Hope they stick around until I make up my mind.

  	Are you getting anything?


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 5, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 

 
 		 			Right now the RM tracking site says "Your item, posted on 15/01/13 with reference RQ398399486GB was delivered in BOW PDO on 04/02/13. Thank you for using this service." The devil only knows what BOW PDO is.



  	Google is AWESOMESAUCE!!!

  	I think BOW PDO is a delivery centre in London. I figured PDO was an abbreviation for Post Delivery Office so I did a bit of searching and found this: http://wikimapia.org/13592071/Bow-Post-Office-delivery

  	Good news I suppose?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 5, 2013)

You're a nut, CC!



CartoonChic said:


> Boom chicka wah wah...


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 5, 2013)

Rawr!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> I love this topic!  Here's the deal....he was imagining those well manicured nails/hands on him---the lovely color etc was just frosting on the cake


----------



## MRV (Feb 5, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Right now the RM tracking site says "Your item, posted on 15/01/13 with reference RQ398399486GB was delivered in BOW PDO on 04/02/13. Thank you for using this service." The devil only knows what BOW PDO is. And Illamasqua CS is one big pile of steaming turd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I checked mine again, but no change. My order was shipped two days later though, and they must have a pile.

  	I already did! I got Flushed, Deal With It and Feelin' Froggy. Can't get more atm, and I have the customs breathing down my neck, too. They cut the limit in half this year! It used to be about 44, but it's down to 22 now. Although nothing has been cought yet. Knockin' on wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MRV (Feb 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Rawr!


  	You should get Feel Me Up from Cult.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> I checked mine again, but no change. My order was shipped two days later though, and they must have a pile.
> 
> I already did! I got Flushed, Deal With It and Feelin' Froggy. Can't get more atm, and I have the customs breathing down my neck, too. They cut the limit in half this year! It used to be about 44, but it's down to 22 now. Although nothing has been cought yet. Knockin' on wood
> 
> ...


  	Whoa! You used to have a EUR44 limit for non-EU merchandise? Here it's been 22 for a long time. Gifts are still 45 though.

  	re: Cult - great picks! I went on a rampage after my last post and placed 2 more orders. So the final damage is:

  	- Iconic, Manipulative, My Kind of Kool-Aid (order 1)
  	- Deal With It, I Got Distracted, Captivated (order 2)
  	- Cruisin Nude, Happy Ending, Tulum (order 3)

  	I'd happily get some more but I really _really* really *_shouldn't


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> They're a mix of LE and perm. I usually try to get the LE shades first when then come out and then go back and get perm colors in between collections. But lately I've been making impromptu purchases whenever I see older or discontinued shades pop up at Neimans.com or Saks.com. I grabbed 7 colors in that last round because I didn't know if I would have the chance to buy them again. But I'm cutting back in overall makeup purchases, so it balances out.


  	Nice one! Good call re: DCd shades - If you're a collector (which you quite obviously are) snapping them up when the opportunity arises is a great move. Otherwise its skippers remorse and eBay.

  	Great to have you back btw!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! Work has been getting in the way of my daily Specktra fix. I need to do something about that.

  	I got my Essies from Beauty.com yesterday. The colors are very pretty. They make me think of candy. I'm hooked. But I'm having an OCD situation. The Essie bottle I got from Ulta has the color label on the bottom of the bottle and there's no white logo on it. Only the glass imprinted logo. The Essies I got from Beauty.com have both a white logo and the glass imprinted logo. The color label is also stuck on the the top of the brush. I like Ulta's packaging better. What's the most current design? I want them to look the same.

  	I mentioned in the Archie's thread that I got a Nordstrom card yesterday so I can start getting Nordstrom Notes. My spending has increased at that store quite a bit, so I want to start getting something back for my purchases. It'll be great for the buy 2/get 1 free polish hauls. (I'm still holding out hope that another sale will happen this month.) Plus I always see some of you say how you used a note to get free stuff. I know the enabling in this thread is insane, but something may be wrong if the enabling has moved beyond nail polish to iPhones and now store/credit cards. We've created an Enable Monster! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So I get a $20 note if I make $100 purchase on the same day I open the card. Naturally I had to take advantage. I was going to get some stuff from Archie's, but I wasn't able to complete the purchase with my temp card online. I got some Chanel stuff instead by calling the store. Do you see where I'm going with this? I finally got Black Satin and Vamp nail polishes, and the Prelude quad. Those have been on my to-buy list forever.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> You're a nut, CC!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 5, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *Really, don't be. They look super cute in their little bottles but you probably have very similar colours already if you like your blackened vampies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! I went on a mission to find dupes for the colors and I think I have been pretty successful. That makes me so happy though! Good thing it's pretty dupeable


----------



## MRV (Feb 5, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! You used to have a EUR44 limit for non-EU merchandise? Here it's been 22 for a long time. Gifts are still 45 though.
> 
> re: Cult - great picks! I went on a rampage after my last post and placed 2 more orders. So the final damage is:
> 
> ...


  	Yep, with the vat rates 22% and 23% the rule was "if the amount of the tax is more than 10 Euros, you have to pay it", but now the taxed limit is just 22+ Euros. And 24% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  	Wowza!  You are really stocking up on those Cults (don't forget to post pics!). Not that I can blame you. I did the same thing with BL in January - more than septubled them! Been on a YOLO mood, you know. I really should take a brake but it's difficult: like today I checked the "other" store again and now they had the G Turandot for 30.45 Euros (and the rest of the Liu Collection minus ballz). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Suits me just fine!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yep, with the vat rates 22% and 23% the rule was "if the amount of the tax is more than 10 Euros, you have to pay it", but now the taxed limit is just 22+ Euros. And 24%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gah! Stupid customs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not as though we're not being taxed within an inch of our lives already.

  	re: Cult - YOLO all the way! Now that they've increased their prices to $12 the sale is the only way I can fit in 3 bottles in one purchase. I love their formula too, so I thought what the heck, I'll suffer later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	If I ever visit Finland again that "other" store will be the first place I go!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 5, 2013)

omg i have missed soo much. well i just went to walgreens and got essie butler please finally. @ cartoon chic. - the essie i just got has the sticker and the name on top but the one i got wheres my chauffeur? doesnt. i also got some at tjmaxx like months ago and they dont have stickers. i see that the essies i have picked up at the drugstores are with stickers like 3 from cvs on sale and turquiose and caicos plus BP at Walgreens. i have no idea which one is the new design. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i want beauty.com to have a sale or something so i can get all the other essies i want  

  	have you guys seen the new pics for the orly polishes!? im soo sad why why why would they change them. i think the new packaging looks cheap. idk 


  	** wearing zoya pippa- i love it. way way better by itself than on a white base like neons.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> You should get Feel Me Up from Cult.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! Work has been getting in the way of my daily Specktra fix. I need to do something about that.
> 
> I got my Essies from Beauty.com yesterday. The colors are very pretty. They make me think of candy. I'm hooked. But I'm having an OCD situation. The Essie bottle I got from Ulta has the color label on the bottom of the bottle and there's no white logo on it. Only the glass imprinted logo. The Essies I got from Beauty.com have both a white logo and the glass imprinted logo. The color label is also stuck on the the top of the brush. I like Ulta's packaging better. What's the most current design? I want them to look the same.
> 
> ...


  	Yay Yay Yay---so glad you got Prelude!!!!  I love Nordies too.  How do you like your iPhone?  You must download Shazam--it's free.  I can tell you're not a tech virgin--in fact, you're quite good with this stuff, so have at it CC.  BTW---you're a damn FUN monster !  Oh, and I have Essie bottles in both iterations and never understood why.  Have you visited their web site? Go there with caution!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! You used to have a EUR44 limit for non-EU merchandise? Here it's been 22 for a long time. Gifts are still 45 though.
> 
> re: Cult - great picks! I went on a rampage after my last post and placed 2 more orders. So the final damage is:
> 
> ...


  	Are you going soft on us Buick???


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ladies, I went to the Archie's Girls event tonight.  I tried to take pic w/my iPhone & iPad but both were disabled!  When I go out of the event I was able to snap away.  How about them apples!
  	I only got two NPs from the collection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Dollars to donuts you will


  	Nope!  LOL   all I need to do is go over to CC's house.  She could give me one from each row and wouldn't even miss them.  ;-)


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 5, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> ChG When Stars Collide swatch on The Cheryl Flavour:
> 
> http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.sg/2013/01/swatch-china-glaze-when-stars-collide.html
> 
> ...


  	DV8?  UO Holo's?   

  	fill me in ladies. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> This is kind of off topic, but not.  I had a first date with a guy the other night and wore Zoya's Aurora from their Ornate collection.  That collection has been my favorite of any in a long time!  The complexity of the hologlitter looks almost 3-D.  Anyway, he noticed the color on my nails and took my hands... to look at the color more closely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	really?  didn't know that.   ~still not going to get hooked~ Nope, not gonna do it. LOL   but these holographic polishes are pulling me in...   That collex was beautiful.  I want the black, red, and purple.  

  	Ok ladies...  give me a list of brands to start researching. 

  	chanel
  	dior
  	YSL
  	Zoya
  	Butter London
  	China Glaze 
  	Essie 
  	OPI


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! Work has been getting in the way of my daily Specktra fix. I need to do something about that.
> 
> I got my Essies from Beauty.com yesterday. The colors are very pretty. They make me think of candy. I'm hooked. But I'm having an OCD situation. The Essie bottle I got from Ulta has the color label on the bottom of the bottle and there's no white logo on it. Only the glass imprinted logo. The Essies I got from Beauty.com have both a white logo and the glass imprinted logo. The color label is also stuck on the the top of the brush. I like Ulta's packaging better. What's the most current design? I want them to look the same.
> 
> ...


  	Nordies does this?  
	I usually buy all of my Makeup from Nordies b/c of those points.  I made it to level 3 and felt bad.  That means I've spent a lot of money on makeup.  SMH...  LOL   It's so sad...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 5, 2013)

hurry up and swatch those pearlmattes!!! ;-)


Medgal07 said:


> Ladies, I went to the Archie's Girls event tonight.  I tried to take pic w/my iPhone & iPad but both were disabled!  When I go out of the event I was able to snap away.  How about them apples!
> I only got two NPs from the collection.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies, I went to the Archie's Girls event tonight.  I tried to take pic w/my iPhone & iPad but both were disabled!  When I go out of the event I was able to snap away.  How about them apples!
> I only got two NPs from the collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay Yay Yay---so glad you got Prelude!!!!  I love Nordies too.  How do you like your iPhone?  You must download Shazam--it's free.  I can tell you're not a tech virgin--in fact, you're quite good with this stuff, so have at it CC.  BTW---you're a damn FUN monster !  Oh, and I have Essie bottles in both iterations and never understood why.  Have you visited their web site? Go there with caution!


  	Thanks for the info about the Essie bottles. I guess I have to live with the different packaging. They colors are just so cute. I've gone to Essie's website, but haven't ordered anything. I'm waiting for sales like kimibos.

  	I don't have an iPhone, but I was thinking about it for that Chanel polish cover.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies, I went to the Archie's Girls event tonight.  I tried to take pic w/my iPhone & iPad but both were disabled!  When I go out of the event I was able to snap away.  How about them apples!
> I only got two NPs from the collection.








  I agree. Swatch those Pearlmattes!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I usually buy all of my Makeup from Nordies b/c of those points.  I made it to level 3 and felt bad.  That means I've spent a lot of money on makeup.  SMH...  LOL   It's so sad...


  	Yes, they normally do the sale for Butter London and Deborah Lippmann polishes. I have a theory that they do the sale once a month. I'm waiting to see if there will be one in February to prove my theory. I'm thinking maybe when it's closer to Valentine's Day.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 5, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> really?  didn't know that.   ~still not going to get hooked~ Nope, not gonna do it. LOL   but these holographic polishes are pulling me in...   That collex was beautiful.  I want the black, red, and purple.
> 
> Ok ladies...  give me a list of brands to start researching.
> 
> ...


  	      Orly, Misa, color club and maybe an awesome cp with some catrice


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nope. None what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm going to see the Euro Centrale this weekend.. I hope I don't like everything.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> awesome haul! Aren't the quads adorable?
> Thank you! )
> How cute.. It's funny how guys like nail polish. They always compare it to car colors lol
> Thank you! So do I.. I don't need another favorite high end polish brand on my list.
> ...


  	Sephora does carry YSL polishes, but I haven't seen the most recent LE colors on their site.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 5, 2013)

Have you guys seen this? I'm curious about it. Scroll down to watch the video.

  	http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fastest-French-Manicure-World-French-Tip-Dip-sampler-USE-ANY-POLISH-/180870303532?_trksid=e17002.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D6%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5366930080011252123&_qi=RTM759773


----------



## MACina (Feb 5, 2013)

...now that I see the polishes have Veronica and Betty printed on the bottles, I want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I would love to hear how you like the texture of these!


  	Medgal, you always arrange your goodies sooooo pretty in the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Ladies, I went to the Archie's Girls event tonight.  I tried to take pic w/my iPhone & iPad but both were disabled!  When I go out of the event I was able to snap away.  How about them apples!
> I only got two NPs from the collection.


----------



## MRV (Feb 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you guys seen this? I'm curious about it. Scroll down to watch the video.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fastest-French-Manicure-World-French-Tip-Dip-sampler-USE-ANY-POLISH-/180870303532?_trksid=e17002.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DPI.WATCH%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D6%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5366930080011252123&_qi=RTM759773


  	I haven't seen this before but one of the HE brands (I think it was Lancôme) had a polish set like this a few years back. There were two glittery polishes in jars and a rubbery tool like that but only with one 'arm'. I bought the set because I got it 70% off, but it was just horrendous. The result was just clumps. I still have it, but I'm not at home atm so I can't check it out.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> DV8?  UO Holo's?
> 
> fill me in ladies. LOL


  	China Glaze had an awesome collection of holos called DV8 years ago. And UO = Urban Outfitters has some awesome holos atm!

  	Medgal, awesome haul!

  	I was SOOOOOOOO good and didn't get anything at Cult's sale. It was hard. Very hard.

  	Here's a mani I did with OPI's black liquid sand. The texture of them drives me bonkers, nails feeling like sandpaper - not good. But I quite like the look, but for this I used topcoat and used the plain liquid sand as an accent nail.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 6, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 


		 			China Glaze had an awesome collection of holos called DV8 years ago. And UO = Urban Outfitters has some awesome holos atm!

 		 			Medgal, awesome haul!

 		 			I* was SOOOOOOOO good and didn't get anything at Cult's sale. It was hard. Very hard.*

 		 			Here's a mani I did with OPI's black liquid sand. The texture of them drives me bonkers, nails feeling like sandpaper - not good. But I quite like the look, but for this I used topcoat and used the plain liquid sand as an accent nail.
 		 			...



  	Well done you! I skipped OPI Mariah and will most probably skip the Euro collection. I doubt I'll get more than a couple of bottles from ChG Avant Garden and skip HoloGlam alltogether. So I figured I could treat myself to a few Cults instead.

  	I'm surprised how much I like Black Liquid Sand on you! It looks lovely - not gritty at all with the topcoat.

  	<pedantic mode> DV8 was the wacky teal from the OMG collection. Linky to swatches if anyone feels like indulging in a bit of nostalgia: http://www.scrangie.com/2009/01/china-glaze-omg-collection.html </pedantic mode>


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Well done you! I skipped OPI Mariah and will most probably skip the Euro collection. I doubt I'll get more than a couple of bottles from ChG Avant Garden and skip HoloGlam alltogether. So I figured I could treat myself to a few Cults instead.
> 
> I'm surprised how much I like Black Liquid Sand on you! It looks lovely - not gritty at all with the topcoat.
> 
> *<pedantic mode> DV8 was the wacky teal from the OMG collection. Linky to swatches if anyone feels like indulging in a bit of nostalgia: http://www.scrangie.com/2009/01/china-glaze-omg-collection.html </pedantic mode>*


  	Hah! It felt already slightly wrong when I typed it, but I read until the wee hours and I disclaim responsibility for everything I write and say today! I'm still not fully awake, I think.

  	I'll also skip HoloGlam, most probably the Euro collection and also Avant Garden. *high fives* (Famous last words, though - maybe I'll allow me one of AG and Euro? IDK yet.)


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hah! It felt already slightly wrong when I typed it, but I read until the wee hours and I disclaim responsibility for everything I write and say today! I'm still not fully awake, I think.
> 
> I'll also skip HoloGlam, most probably the Euro collection and also Avant Garden. *high fives* (Famous last words, though - maybe I'll allow me one of AG and Euro? IDK yet.)


  	One of each ain't too bad!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm loving ChG Avant Garden. The colors are gorgeous! I still need to pick up some Essies and more A-Englands once Adina gets the shipping situation fixed.

  	I'm sad Scrangie doesn't post as much as she used to. I really like her blog. Are there other nail polish blogs that you guys frequent a lot? I need some recommendations! I like The Polishaholic and Let Them Have Polish.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> China Glaze had an awesome collection of holos called DV8 years ago. And UO = Urban Outfitters has some awesome holos atm!
> 
> Medgal, awesome haul!
> 
> ...


	I hear ya.. the texture would drive me INSANE. I like the way they look with a topcoat though.


----------



## MRV (Feb 6, 2013)

Buick, Have you received your Illamasqua yet? Look what I received:

_Thank you for your recent order place on Illamasqua.com. As you are aware, the Royal Mail has recently place restrictions on hazardous packages (including nail polishes) shipping out of the UK. Having spent the last few days trying to get clarity on the whereabouts of your order, we can now confirm that the Royal Mail has returned your parcel to us.

	We apologise for the inconvenience this has cause you. Please be reassured we have been working hard to resolve the situation and we are pleased to announce that we have found a solution. We have found an alternative delivery provider for all illamasqua.com international deliveries who will deliver your order using your local postal service within your country. With this new solution ALL our overseas customers can order as much nail varnish as they like without concern and without us having to increase deliver charges.

	We would now like to know if you would like your order resent to you (at no further cost to yourself) or if you would prefer a refund for your order. Please let us know what the best option would be for you and we will organise this straight away.

	Once again please accept our sincerest apologies for the inconvenience this has caused you.

	Kind regards,

	Customer Services_


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know whether the new China Glaze holo polishes are available yet anywhere and how much they cost? I really want all 12 and I've been looking on eBay and some webshops, but the ones on eBay are the older ones, and the ones available from a UK seller are £12.50 which has got to be waaaay more than the actual retail price.


----------



## MRV (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the official release is in March only.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

Zoya Pippa- im soo into yellows now. im  going to get 2 from sally hansen lol you can tell im on a low budget .

 the essies on the top are sticker on the cap free, and the ones on the bottom have it. which are the ones i got from the drugstores.  i think i got like 5 from the top at tjmaxx at like $3.99 so cartoonchic check you tjmaxx maybe you can score some. 


  	@Annierii love your sand mani. i think im gonna have to get one now. 

  	@honeyonboost that ysl polish looks amazing on you, i luv it!!! 

  	 @ cartoon chic Girl i dont know how i missed it , your chanel collection looks amazing!!!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

no they arent out yet i have been stalking my sallys and online cause i want to get them all too.


----------



## Corally (Feb 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> Buick, Have you received your Illamasqua yet? Look what I received:  _Thank you for your recent order place on Illamasqua.com. As you are aware, the Royal Mail has recently place restrictions on hazardous packages (including nail polishes) shipping out of the UK. Having spent the last few days trying to get clarity on the whereabouts of your order, we can now confirm that the Royal Mail has returned your parcel to us.   We apologise for the inconvenience this has cause you. Please be reassured we have been working hard to resolve the situation and we are pleased to announce that we have found a solution. We have found an alternative delivery provider for all illamasqua.com international deliveries who will deliver your order using your local postal service within your country. With this new solution ALL our overseas customers can order as much nail varnish as they like without concern and without us having to increase deliver charges.   We would now like to know if you would like your order resent to you (at no further cost to yourself) or if you would prefer a refund for your order. Please let us know what the best option would be for you and we will organise this straight away.   Once again please accept our sincerest apologies for the inconvenience this has caused you.   Kind regards,   Customer Services_


 Yay for Illamasqua! :cheer:


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Zoya Pippa- im soo into yellows now. im  going to get 2 from sally hansen lol you can tell im on a low budget .
> 
> the essies on the top are sticker on the cap free, and the ones on the bottom have it. which are the ones i got from the drugstores.  i think i got like 5 from the top at tjmaxx at like $3.99 so cartoonchic check you tjmaxx maybe you can score some.
> 
> ...


 





The Essie polishes, well just great !


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> I only have 2 polishes from OMG and neither of them are DV8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sigh. I haven't got DV8 either. I have FYI, LOL, IDK and 2NITE from that collection. DV8 was already being sold for more than retail by the time I joined the party but the prices were nowhere near as insane. I stupidly decided not to get it because a lot of reviews mentioned big time chipping (which is, in my experience, indeed the case with OMGs)

  	I actually like the Kaleidoscope collection a bit better because there's less chipping. I have Octa Gone Wild, Let's Do It In 3D, Visit Me In Prism, How About A Tumble, Kaleidoscope Him Out and He's Going In Circles. The first three are my favourites.


  	 		If we're talking non-ChG vintage holos, my vote goes to OPI DS Glamour. Seriously, I'd sacrifice half my collection for that baby. I love it so much. DS Original is also lovely, but it's easier to dupe. ChG IDK is kinda close, but more linear. There's probably similar stuff out there.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Zoya Pippa- im soo into yellows now. im  going to get 2 from sally hansen lol you can tell im on a low budget .
> 
> the essies on the top are sticker on the cap free, and the ones on the bottom have it. which are the ones i got from the drugstores.  i think i got like 5 from the top at tjmaxx at like $3.99 so cartoonchic check you tjmaxx maybe you can score some.


  	Never in a million years would I have thought that a yellow creme would look so gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm still staying away from yellow cremes though. Tried once, never again. Let's just say it wasn't pretty...

  	Look at those Essies all lined up! I particularly like the 5th and 6th in the 1st row and the middle one in the 2nd row. Let me guess... The 6th in the 1st row is Smooth Sailing and the middle one in the 2nd row is Coat Azure. Not sure about the 5th in the 1st row - I'm tempted to say Lapis of Luxury but I wouldn't bet my life savings on it.

  	Actually, I _can _bet my life savings on it because I don't have any!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Never in a million years would I have thought that a yellow creme would look so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	        OMG you guessed them all!!!!!!!!!! lol im soo predictable, you can tell from that lineup the colors im drawn to.  i have boxer shorts in my list to get too.
  	      i have been loving my essies and impatiently waiting for a sale at beauty.com to get some. 

  	      zoya pippa is amazing. im going to get 2 sally hansen ones and i think one is a dupe. ill get it so you can try it, its only like $1.99 i dont know about the formula but for the price we cant complain lol.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm with you re: Scrangie. I love her nail shape and I find her swatches to be among the more colour accurate out there. I also like how she doesn't wax lyrical about stuff and lets the pics do the talking. Hers was probably the first nail blog I came across - she's the reason why I'm in this mess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Buick! I'll try them out!
  	Yep, Scrangie is the reason I am all about nail polish these days lol


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

GIRLS, RUN TO YOUR NORDSTROMS RACKS !! im soo passing by mine tomorrow. http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/02/butter-london-at-nordstrom-rack.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Nope!  LOL   all I need to do is go over to CC's house.  She could give me one from each row and wouldn't even miss them.  ;-)








She could give us all one or two and not make a dent in her collection!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> GIRLS, RUN TO YOUR NORDSTROMS RACKS !! im soo passing by mine tomorrow. http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/02/butter-london-at-nordstrom-rack.html


  	kimibos--I wish I had known this last night....It's near the MAC store  I'm too tired and I have a doc appt tomorrow and I need to buy food for my family.  I hate grocery shopping--might have to miss this if it's not offered online!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been loving yellow, so how did I miss Pippa?



I have Zoya's Piaf, which has a shimmer to it like Channel's Mimosa.  Do you have BL's Jasper & Cheeky Chops?  If not, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




get them!!!


Dominique33 said:


> The Essie polishes, well just great !


 Essie holds a very special place in my heart.  I just love them!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> kimibos--I wish I had known this last night....It's near the MAC store  I'm too tired and I have a doc appt tomorrow and I need to buy food for my family.  I hate grocery shopping--might have to miss this if it's not offered online!


  	         maybe you can go friday. lets hope its at you and my rack.  good luck in your doc appt. i had one yesterday and was attack with several not expected shots and draws! so yeah i got a sore butt hahaha and arms. i hate grocery shopping too. i refuse to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> GIRLS, RUN TO YOUR NORDSTROMS RACKS !! im soo passing by mine tomorrow. http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/02/butter-london-at-nordstrom-rack.html


	I'm going tomorrow for sure! Thanks for sharing. I was heading to Nordstrom in the morning for Archie's CPs. Nordstrom Rack is across the street and I've never been in one. Plus I have my new Nordstrom card too. It's on!

  	I'm drooling over those Essies. My polishes from Beauty.com are like the bottom row. I never thought to look in a TJ Maxx for polish. I try to avoid those stores. I've been in one a few times but start to feel anxiety after a few minutes. Stuff is all over the place and so disorganized. At least the stores are that way near me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> kimibos--I wish I had known this last night....It's near the MAC store  I'm too tired and I have a doc appt tomorrow and I need to buy food for my family.  I hate grocery shopping--might have to miss this if it's not offered online!


	I despise grocery shopping and hate cooking. Have you thought about ordering your groceries online and having them delivered to you? I don't know if you have something like that in your area.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm going tomorrow for sure! Thanks for sharing. I was heading to Nordstrom in the morning for Archie's CPs. Nordstrom Rack is across the street and I've never been in one. Plus I have my new Nordstrom card too. It's on!
> I'm drooling over those Essies. My polishes from Beauty.com are like the bottom row. I never thought to look in a TJ Maxx for polish. I try to avoid those stores. I've been in one a few times but start to feel anxiety after a few minutes. Stuff is all over the place and so disorganized. At least the stores are that way near me.


  	ohh sorry your tjmaxxes are like that. i have 2 close to me and no one can open anything cause stuff is in this plastic cases they unluck  at the register. and its also clean. but do go anyways hahaha in the name  of beauty!!! i have seen orlys, opi like duos, from the serena W colelction. also they have color club, sets of 6, and some indie brands. 

  	my rack is close to the actual mall too so im going to pass by. beware the rack is pretty cool they have  everyhting on sale.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been loving yellow, so how did I miss Pippa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      i dont have those but im planning to get them. especially cheeky chops!!  im starting to love essie too and really liked the zoyas i got. 
  	     write pippa down under you zoya list haha


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, I normally buy from Beautyzone2007 too.  And yes, I've got all the Color Club holos.  I love holographic nail polish. My other favourites are duochromes. Nothing better than those two, except nail polishes that have both, lol.



BuickMackane said:


> I'm with you re: Scrangie. I love her nail shape and I find her swatches to be among the more colour accurate out there. I also like how she doesn't wax lyrical about stuff and lets the pics do the talking. Hers was probably the first nail blog I came across - she's the reason why I'm in this mess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Feb 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, I got that last night. I asked them to send it again. From what I understand my order wasn't destroyed (unless they like to destroy things at BOW PDO) so that should be feasible. Fingers crossed! Did you ask for a refund or replacement?
> 
> 
> Sigh. I haven't got DV8 either. I have FYI, LOL, IDK and 2NITE from that collection. DV8 was already being sold for more than retail by the time I joined the party but the prices were nowhere near as insane. I stupidly decided not to get it because a lot of reviews mentioned big time chipping (which is, in my experience, indeed the case with OMGs)
> ...


  	As much as I would welcome some extra money I asked them to send the order again. I don't want to miss my polishes (even though I can hardly remember any more what I ordered). They said the package had been returned to them, so no destruction there either.
  	I have also IDK and L8R G8R. And I'm so getting all those holos the minute I become a lottery millionaire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's a pic of the polish I'm wearing: Jindie Snow Angel. My hands look awful though. They are not really this red but they do suffer from the winter.





  	This reminds me that I bought a new bottle of Essie Good to Go last week. I figured it was decent after all because it was not that gloopy. I used it for one hand and noticed that they have changed the formula! It had a scent. And it also wrinkeled part of one nail (the first nail I had polished and def not the thickiest layers?).


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

I got an email from A-England about the shipping. Basically order numbers higher than 11600 were sent to their forwarder on Feb 6, who will ship them to Llarowe (for the US) and Le Doux Nuage (Europe) to deliver to us. Order numbers below 11600 are asked to wait 35 days from the shipping date to receive their packages.

  	My last two order numbers are higher than 11600, so I guess they'll be delivered in the next couple of weeks. My first order was lower and I already received that one.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got an email from A-England about the shipping. Basically order numbers higher than 11600 were sent to their forwarder on Feb 6, who will ship them to Llarowe (for the US) and Le Doux Nuage (Europe) to deliver to us. Order numbers below 11600 are asked to wait 35 days from the shipping date to receive their packages.
> 
> My last two order numbers are higher than 11600, so I guess they'll be delivered in the next couple of weeks. My first order was lower and I already received that one.


  	Thanks for letting us know. I was wondering what they were going to do with my other packages. Glad they found a temporary solution.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> As much as I would welcome some extra money I asked them to send the order again. I don't want to miss my polishes (even though I can hardly remember any more what I ordered). They said the package had been returned to them, so no destruction there either.
> I have also IDK and L8R G8R. And I'm so getting all those holos the minute I become a lottery millionaire!
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ye gods that's a beauty! I feel your pain re: winter hands. Mine are a mess too. Unless I slather them in hand cream 5 times a day they're all red and angry. The liquid soap we have at work is awful too. It's more like detergent. I took my soap free cleaning gel with me but I always forget and use the crappy one instead.

  	re: Essie GTG - I used it quite a while back and I remember it being pretty good. Why they had to tinker with a perfectly decent product is beyond me. I was gutted when Nubar did that with Diamont several years ago.

  	re: holos - Did you try any of the Ozotics and Glitter Gals? Hits also have some good holos, provided you can deal with the godawful brush and pungent smell (B3F's for wimps yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Score! Today was a fantastic shopping day. I stopped by Nordstrom Rack today after hitting up Nordstrom for an Archie's CP (and got everything on my long list). I found the Olympic set and got it for $15. It's like getting 3 Butter Londons for the price of one.

  	Unrelated to polish, but I also used a Bath & Body Works coupon to get a good deal. I had to spend $10 to get a free Signature Collection item up to $14. The $14 item coupon seems kind of rare now since the limit is usually $12. I like their Fragrance Mists which are usually $14. I've been wanting the Red Fragrance Mist, but it's $22. They had the mini version of it on sale today for only $10. I got that to meet the $10 minimum, and then got another full size Fragrance Mist for free.

  	I also opened a Saks card while I was out. 10% off and there's a promotion for a free gift card depending on how much you spend. I think I'm going for the lowest level - spend $250 to get a $25 gift card. I think this is the perfect time to get my first Diors and more YSL polishes since I was already planning to get some this month.

*YOLO!* Time to dance.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 7, 2013)

WHAAAAAAT, they changed the formula of Essie's GTG?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

  	MRV, I want your mani. Badly! So.Much.Love.

  	US ladies, please enlighten me what Nordstrom Rack is. I've to be prepared for the big US shopping spree of 2013 in April!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks to a lovely Specktrette I got a little bit of nail mail today. My first Orlys, Julep and a WetnWild polish.
  	And I also ordered my first YSL polish, Beige Leger, can't wait to play with all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> *WHAAAAAAT, they changed the formula of Essie's GTG?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*
> 
> MRV, I want your mani. Badly! So.Much.Love.
> 
> US ladies, please enlighten me what Nordstrom Rack is. I've to be prepared for the big US shopping spree of 2013 in April!


  	Wait, what?? Where does it say that? Nooo!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Um, am I missing something? Has Sephora stopped selling Dior nail polish? I can no longer find them on their site. I know I saw them last month because I was getting my list together. I wanted to compare them to Saks inventory so I could buy colors that Sephora doesn't carry.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> WHAAAAAAT, they changed the formula of Essie's GTG?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> MRV, I want your mani. Badly! So.Much.Love.
> 
> *US ladies, please enlighten me what Nordstrom Rack is.* I've to be prepared for the big US shopping spree of 2013 in April!


	It's like a "discount" store of Nordstrom merchandise. Old inventory and last season items. Today was my first time going into one.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, CC!


----------



## MRV (Feb 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks to a lovely Specktrette I got a little bit of nail mail today. My first Orlys, Julep and a WetnWild polish.
> And I also ordered my first YSL polish, Beige Leger, can't wait to play with all of them.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Score! Today was a fantastic shopping day. I stopped by Nordstrom Rack today after hitting up Nordstrom for an Archie's CP (and got everything on my long list). I found the Olympic set and got it for $15. It's like getting 3 Butter Londons for the price of one.  Unrelated to polish, but I also used a Bath & Body Works coupon to get a good deal. I had to spend $10 to get a free Signature Collection item up to $14. The $14 item coupon seems kind of rare now since the limit is usually $12. I like their Fragrance Mists which are usually $14. I've been wanting the Red Fragrance Mist, but it's $22. They had the mini version of it on sale today for only $10. I got that to meet the $10 minimum, and then got another full size Fragrance Mist for free.  I also opened a Saks card while I was out. 10% off and there's a promotion for a free gift card depending on how much you spend. I think I'm going for the lowest level - spend $250 to get a $25 gift card. I think this is the perfect time to get my first Diors and more YSL polishes since I was already planning to get some this month.  *YOLO!* Time to dance.   :nanas:


 u make me wanna go to the rack now!! lol  but I can't I bed to get some stuff at target and it's going to be so hard not to pick up a np while I'm there! lol


----------



## jennyap (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm currently wearing another of my A Englands for the first time - Tristam. Love! It was pretty much a one-coater except in a couple of places where I messed up. In daylight it has a hint of purple to it on me. The holo is fairly subtle - needs more sunlight, which we don't get much of in February! 

  	In artificial light: 





  	In indirect sun:





  	In full sun to try show the holo: 





  	I also think it looks perfect with this ring I bought recently: 





  	Blues and greens (and everything in between) are definitely my favourite colours for polish.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> TY! It's a nice polish. I have hoarded several of these 'different' glitters of late.
> 
> I don't have anything from Ozotics, GG or Hits. They stink? Oh, no. I was just eyeing them earlier today.


  	Did you get them all from Llarowe?

  	re: Hits - they don't stink as such. They just have that wholesome, old school NP smell chock full of chemical goodness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

@ cartoonchic YEAHHHH i found the set too and got the little polish remover at $8. im soo happy we saved so much.
  	@ anneri- like cartoonchic said they have everything nordstroms had in sale. you can find shoes, clothes, jewlery, glasses and perfumers. skin care, and cometics. i just saw a nars set, the BL holiday gloss set. anastashia glosses. and eve elf and stila. ohh i saw philosophy too.
  	 @essie- i dont think the formula is the different the bottles yes those are different they have the white essie logo in some.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

i found the modern family periwinkle at my cvs but couldnt find the mint one, at cvs or rite aid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i shall find it no matter what!!! 

  	the BL removers are sooo small i cant imagine paying full price. 

  	** wearing catrice Genie in a bottle!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i found the modern family periwinkle at my cvs but couldnt find the mint one, at cvs or rite aid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been hunting for that modern  family mint too!!!!! I wouldn't pay for those lil ass BL removers lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2013)

u guys kno I'm going to two Nordstrom racks tommorow right ?!? lol


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> u guys kno I'm going to two Nordstrom racks tommorow right ?!? lol


  	      NICE!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> @ cartoonchic YEAHHHH i found the set too and got the little polish remover at $8. im soo happy we saved so much.
> @ anneri- like cartoonchic said they have everything nordstroms had in sale. you can find shoes, clothes, jewlery, glasses and perfumers. skin care, and cometics. i just saw a nars set, the BL holiday gloss set. anastashia glosses. and eve elf and stila. ohh i saw philosophy too.
> @essie- i dont think the formula is the different the bottles yes those are different they have the white essie logo in some.


	That's great! I didn't see the polish removers. I would've grabbed them if I did. I've been curious about them, but not at full price.

  	Naughty, you have to get the BL set too!

  	jennyap, Tristam is stunning.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol yes they are wayy to small to pay $20 for them. and the pumpkin pie one is killing me right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 killing you how lol does it smell bad? most scents give me a migraine so I'll def avoid those!!  which modern fam np did u get? I don't remember a periwinkle one.....


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's great! I didn't see the polish removers. I would've grabbed them if I did. I've been curious about them, but not at full price.  Naughty, you have to get the BL set too!  jennyap, Tristam is stunning.


 I know lol dammit!! I have Tristam too it's solo pretty!!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm currently wearing another of my A Englands for the first time - Tristam. Love! It was pretty much a one-coater except in a couple of places where I messed up. In daylight it has a hint of purple to it on me. The holo is fairly subtle - needs more sunlight, which we don't get much of in February!   In artificial light:
> 
> In indirect sun:
> 
> ...


  It's so pretty! You're making me want to go put on mine.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 7, 2013)

Btw dior at the palazzo got tutu! Mine is on the way.. Woo hoo.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> which modern fam np did u get? I don't remember a periwinkle one.....


  	        well one smells like peppermint and other like berries those 2 are ok . the other one is pumpkin but smellls like strong maple syrup to me. i hate that smell. i hate it.  but i think that if you are ok with the zoya one you are going to be fine. i have this horrible nausea so i cant stand them right now. im pretty sure youll be fine.  from N by opi i got the one call stand by your manny. i dont care about the storm im passing by a 2 more cvs stores tomorrow to see if they the mint one.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Btw dior at the palazzo got tutu! Mine is on the way.. Woo hoo.


  	hi there!! did you get to see the opi euro collection???


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> As much as I would welcome some extra money I asked them to send the order again. I don't want to miss my polishes (even though I can hardly remember any more what I ordered). They said the package had been returned to them, so no destruction there either.
> I have also IDK and L8R G8R. And I'm so getting all those holos the minute I become a lottery millionaire!
> 
> 
> ...


  	      love this mani! hun dont worry about the hands, mine are like that too right now. red and my cuticles just look dry. this winter has been hard on my hands!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hi there!! did you get to see the opi euro collection???


Not yet  I got home too late and the supply store was closed. Hopefully I can make it tomorrow


----------



## kimibos (Feb 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     ohh sorry to hear that! but yeah i hope you can make it tomorrow! cant wait to know what yyou think about it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

I got more YSLs and my first Diors from Saks.

  	YSL Premiere Neige
  	YSL Bronze Pyrite
  	Dior Gris Trianon
  	Dior Rosy Bow

  	I would've bought Tutu, but they don't have it yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Btw dior at the palazzo got tutu! Mine is on the way.. Woo hoo.


	Do they still have those summer colors you posted and maybe Saint Tropez? No luck finding it so far.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got more YSLs and my first Diors from Saks.
> 
> YSL Premiere Neige
> *YSL Bronze Pyrite*
> ...


  	I've been meaning to try this. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Do they still have those summer colors you posted and maybe Saint Tropez? No luck finding it so far.


I just sent her an email to see if she has any of them in stock


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Well done you! I skipped OPI Mariah and will most probably skip the Euro collection. I doubt I'll get more than a couple of bottles from ChG Avant Garden and skip HoloGlam alltogether. So I figured I could treat myself to a few Cults instead.
> 
> I'm surprised how much I like Black Liquid Sand on you! It looks lovely - not gritty at all with the topcoat.
> 
> <pedantic mode> DV8 was the wacky teal from the OMG collection. Linky to swatches if anyone feels like indulging in a bit of nostalgia: http://www.scrangie.com/2009/01/china-glaze-omg-collection.html </pedantic mode>


  	OMG those were awesome!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 7, 2013)

The last three pages made my head spin.  LOL Too many acronyms and etc...  I have no idea what you all said, but the pics were pretty.  LMAO...  

  	I am going to Nordies Rack tomorrow, and I think I'm going to start hunting down some Holographic polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hi there!! did you get to see the opi euro collection???


 http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/opi-euro-centrale-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review

  	SOURCE : VAMPYVARNISH

  	You'll also find Deborah Lippmann and China Glaze Avant Garden.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm currently wearing another of my A Englands for the first time - Tristam. Love! It was pretty much a one-coater except in a couple of places where I messed up. In daylight it has a hint of purple to it on me. The holo is fairly subtle - needs more sunlight, which we don't get much of in February!
> 
> In artificial light:
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I've been meaning to try this. Let me know how you like it!


	Will do! There are other YSL colors on my list, but I decided to get Bronze Pyrite because it's LE. So is Premiere Neige. I really want to try their blue and coral polishes next.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I just sent her an email to see if she has any of them in stock


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> The last three pages made my head spin.  LOL Too many acronyms and etc...  I have no idea what you all said, but the pics were pretty.  LMAO...
> 
> I am going to Nordies Rack tomorrow, and I think I'm going to start hunting down some Holographic polishes.


	Lol. It's like a nail polish language.

  	Get the Butter London Olympic set if you see it. Props to kimibos for posting that info. I would have never gone there if she didn't mention it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I despise grocery shopping and hate cooking. Have you thought about ordering your groceries online and having them delivered to you? I don't know if you have something like that in your area.


  	Yes we do.  It's actually done so frequently by folks in the area that it's hard to get a delivery time.  Guess a lot of other people hate it too. The Hubs thinks it's a good option.  I'm a tad iffy about someone picking my fruit & veggies.  I would do if I felt desperate--til then I'll sniff my own cantaloupe!!  Oh but I love to cook---self proclaimed gourmand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You two are a riot!


CartoonChic said:


> Lol. It's like a nail polish language.
> Get the Butter London Olympic set if you see it. Props to kimibos for posting that info. I would have never gone there if she didn't mention it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the info about the Essie bottles. I guess I have to live with the different packaging. They colors are just so cute. I've gone to Essie's website, but haven't ordered anything. I'm waiting for sales like kimibos.
> 
> I don't have an iPhone, but I was thinking about it for that Chanel polish cover.


  	I just use the Essie web site to check collections/colors because they're a dollar cheaper at BB&B, and RiteAid, et al often have them on sale too.
  	You would buy an iPhone just for the Chanel cover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually you should do it.  It could be your signature piece.


----------



## MACina (Feb 7, 2013)

.....adorable, jennyap!!!


CartoonChic said:


> I got more YSLs and my first Diors from Saks.
> 
> YSL Premiere Neige
> YSL Bronze Pyrite
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I just use the Essie web site to check collections/colors because they're a dollar cheaper at BB&B, and RiteAid, et al often have them on sale too.
> You would buy an iPhone just for the Chanel cover.
> 
> 
> ...


	I need to burn it into my brain to check BB&B, RiteAid et al for Essies. I always forget. So used to Ulta and Beauty.com.


----------



## Corally (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally received my package today. ompom: Now I can buy more np from this seller.  But Beautyzone also has the CG Avant Garden now so I'll order from her.  I want ma box of dappen dishes lol :lol:


----------



## MACina (Feb 8, 2013)

.....STUNNING, Corally!!!!

	Those polishes look all absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


>


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Oh they are really pretty !


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Corally, what are the names of these polishes? They all look so gorgeous!

  	I know the far left is It's a Trapeze, because I have it lol


----------



## Corally (Feb 8, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I finally received my package today. ompom:  Now I can buy more np from this seller.   But Beautyzone also has the CG Avant Garden now so I'll order from her.   I want ma box of dappen dishes lol :lol:
> ...


 Lorelei's Tiara, Ray-diant and Some Like It Haute  They are al so pretty and sparkly. :bigheart:


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Those are soo pretty


----------



## Anneri (Feb 8, 2013)

Corally, you lucky girl! Gorgeous polishes! LOVE Lorelai's Tiara.

  	Jennyap, is think Tristram might be my fave from AE. I'm wearing Ascalon today - really like it, because it goes with everything and looks so classy.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 8, 2013)

*CartoonChic!!! pm when you're on again.. My sales girl has two St. Tropez in stock and all of the summer colors. She'll ship for free and she always gives great samples *


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> I finally received my package today. ompom: Now I can buy more np from this seller.  But Beautyzone also has the CG Avant Garden now so I'll order from her.  I want ma box of dappen dishes lol :lol:


 LOVE those polishes! :eyelove:


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally got my Essie - Where's my Chauffeur in the mail and I'm officially in love!! I will be wearing this A LOT.


----------



## Corally (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I finally got my Essie - Where's my Chauffeur in the mail and I'm officially in love!! I will be wearing this A LOT.


  Gorgeous! :eyelove:


----------



## MACina (Feb 8, 2013)

.....beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> I finally got my Essie - Where's my Chauffeur in the mail and I'm officially in love!! I will be wearing this A LOT.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very pretty mani, Where's my Chauffeur is gorgeous !
  	Does anyone know if Leading Lady ( the collection I mean )  was really inspired by the Royal family ? I've heard it through a French blog but I have no idea if it's true ?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> *CartoonChic!!! pm when you're on again.. My sales girl has two St. Tropez in stock and all of the summer colors. She'll ship for free and she always gives great samples *








 Yay! I got St. Tropez! I also got Tutu and the Cruise colors. I think I met my goal of buying Diors in February. Thanks, honey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Where's my Chauffeur is gorgeous.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you, everyone! I can't stop looking at my nails.


CartoonChic said:


> Yay! I got St. Tropez! I also got Tutu and the Cruise colors. I think I met my goal of buying Diors in February. Thanks, honey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You're going to love them. I'm debating on what color to wear on our Valentines cruise next week.. I think I may choose Mango or pasteque.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you, everyone! I can't stop looking at my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Enjoy your trip! Maybe Mango on your hands and Pasteque on your toes. The best of both.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yay! I got St. Tropez! I also got Tutu and the Cruise colors. I think I met my goal of buying Diors in February. Thanks, honey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     yeahh nice haul st tropez looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you, everyone! I can't stop looking at my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      have fun, a valentine cruise sounds soo sweet!!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 8, 2013)

Zoya PixieDust Swatches 
  	http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=6452

  	i want the blue and green ones.

  	i think that im going to skip everyhting to get the holographic collection from CG and the colo clubs that are out right now. 
  	so i may skip the opi and CG spring collections. i dont have many holos just like 5.


----------



## MRV (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I finally got my Essie - Where's my Chauffeur in the mail and I'm officially in love!! I will be wearing this A LOT.


  	Love this! Can't wait to wear mine. I just checked out my turquoisy teals and realized I don't have any mid-tone brights (darker that this one). Needs more!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *nice haul. im soo sad there are no diors at sephora i wanted to get them at the vib sale*
> thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


  	That was my plan. I hope Sephora will keep selling them and they're just doing something with the website. I hope to go to Sephora this weekend to see what they have in the store.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got a shipping notice from A-England. My third order was shipped today. Now I'm just waiting for the notice for my second order.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got the BL Olympic set!! like I need more silver and gold np lol . I also got Essie's mint candy apple at target. I'm going to go home and painty nails I'm trying To use all my pinks in feb lol and my leftover reds I didn't use during Christmas . I don't know which one ill use yet. kimibos I remember that modern fam one now I wish I had got the Kim kardashian one the polishaholic said it was better in her modem fam comparison post. but I haven't seen that modern fam one yet either only the teal purple silver  boring ones lol . I'll be making my first Dior purchase  in April for spring ball!!! and maybe princess


----------



## kimibos (Feb 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'll be making my first Dior purchase in April for spring ball!!! and maybe princess


  	     YEAHHH im glad you found the set. mint candy apple is a mint must have. i didnt get the kardasian ones but im ok with the modern family one. i saw the selena collection and forgot to pick the yellow  up and the flaky one. i may go monday after the storm is completely gone.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i hope they have them in-store. omg dont go to the store, its crazy outside.
> 
> lucky!
> YEAHHH im glad you found the set. mint candy apple is a mint must have. i didnt get the kardasian ones but im ok with the modern family one. i saw the selena collection and forgot to pick the yellow  up and the flaky one. i may go monday after the storm is completely gone.


  	Down here it just looks grey and cloudy outside. I think my area is only going to get rain. I'll probably go Sat or Sun depending on how bad things are. Hope everything's OK on your end.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i hope they have them in-store. omg dont go to the store, its crazy outside.
> 
> lucky!
> YEAHHH im glad you found the set. mint candy apple is a mint must have. i didnt get the kardasian ones but im ok with the modern family one. i saw the selena collection and forgot to pick the yellow  up and the flaky one. i may go monday after the storm is completely gone.


  	I want the modern fam one i remember picking up the KK one and i didnt get it. Now i want that color lol it reminds me of Bikini So teeny. do u have taht one?


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Down here it just looks grey and cloudy outside. I think my area is only going to get rain. I'll probably go Sat or Sun depending on how bad things are. Hope everything's OK on your end.


  	yes, i am very happy! too good to pass up =) and i have actually been wanting Diamond Geezer and Full Monty for awhile so YAY! =)


----------



## kimibos (Feb 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I want the modern fam one i remember picking up the KK one and i didnt get it. Now i want that color lol it reminds me of Bikini So teeny. do u have taht one?


  	      i dont have bikini so teeny but have been wanting to get it from beauty.com


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I finally got my Essie - Where's my Chauffeur in the mail and I'm officially in love!! I will be wearing this A LOT.


  	cant believe i still havent worn this yet! i love it! your nails are perfect =)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree. Swatch those Pearlmattes!


  	Reporting back to you ladies.  I've worn Flatter Me and I love it.  I'm a collector of heart shaped objects--mostly jewelry and novelty items so I can't bring myself to dig into those beautiful peach hearts.  I swirl the entire surface to get a lovely peachy-pearl highlight.  I liked it so much that I ordered Veronica's blush.  Back to heart shaped objects---an old friend gave me a heart shaped bottle of red nail polish---super cute.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...now that I see the polishes have Veronica and Betty printed on the bottles, I want them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you MACina.  The dark blue N/P, Double Trouble is for my daughter along with a Spoiled Rich e/s quad....a little gift for Valentine's Day.  I hope to wear Comic Cute sometime soon.  That said, I have MANY MAC N/Ps and I love them.  I'll definitely take a pic when I wear it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> cant believe i still havent worn this yet! i love it! your nails are perfect =)


  	It's call product overload Naughtyp!  The condition of not wearing your nail polish because you have TOO MUCH.....TMNP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All of us here have been stricken at one point or another


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I usually buy all of my Makeup from Nordies b/c of those points.  I made it to level 3 and felt bad.  That means I've spent a lot of money on makeup.  SMH...  LOL   It's so sad...


  	You're spending wisely Prettypackages!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's call product overload Naughtyp!  The condition of not wearing your nail polish because you have TOO MUCH.....TMNP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yup this is exactly what i have lol add it to my list of other "syndromes"!
  	Another example is that I am wearing OPI Pink Friday for the first time today lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

@MRV
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 What are those tin looking heart shaped things in the middle? I have not been reading the AG thread for a week because it exploded just when I went away and I have not had time to catch up.

Not sure I answered you MRV.  They were tins of candy given out at the event.  I'm friends w/the MGR so she gave me two...one is for my daughter.  The box in the back of that photo is the brush set.  The things that I've used so far: Caramel Sundae guad (love this thing...my new fav neutral palette--soft & girly); Flatter Me Pearlematte FP; Betty Bright Lippy; Ronnie Red Lippy and 
Lord It Up eyeliner.  So far, I'm very pleased with everything!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> really?  didn't know that.   ~still not going to get hooked~ Nope, not gonna do it. LOL   but these holographic polishes are pulling me in...   That collex was beautiful.  I want the black, red, and purple.
> 
> Ok ladies...  give me a list of brands to start researching.
> 
> ...


  	Deborah Lippmann, Estee Lauder


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Score! Today was a fantastic shopping day. I stopped by Nordstrom Rack today after hitting up Nordstrom for an Archie's CP (and got everything on my long list). I found the Olympic set and got it for $15. It's like getting 3 Butter Londons for the price of one.
> 
> Unrelated to polish, but I also used a Bath & Body Works coupon to get a good deal. I had to spend $10 to get a free Signature Collection item up to $14. The $14 item coupon seems kind of rare now since the limit is usually $12. I like their Fragrance Mists which are usually $14. I've been wanting the Red Fragrance Mist, but it's $22. They had the mini version of it on sale today for only $10. I got that to meet the $10 minimum, and then got another full size Fragrance Mist for free.
> 
> ...


  	Awesome CC!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got an email from A-England about the shipping. Basically order numbers higher than 11600 were sent to their forwarder on Feb 6, who will ship them to Llarowe (for the US) and Le Doux Nuage (Europe) to deliver to us. Order numbers below 11600 are asked to wait 35 days from the shipping date to receive their packages.
> 
> My last two order numbers are higher than 11600, so I guess they'll be delivered in the next couple of weeks. My first order was lower and I already received that one.


  	I got that E-mail too.  I'll be getting my one and only order 35 day from the shipping date---that's okay with me.  I have way too many other NPs and makeup in general to keep me busy in the interim.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

So pretty *jennyap* !  Do you use one coat if the N/P formula provides that level of opacity?  I've always used two coats, regardless.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> I'm currently wearing another of my A Englands for the first time - Tristam. Love! It was pretty much a one-coater except in a couple of places where I messed up. In daylight it has a hint of purple to it on me. The holo is fairly subtle - needs more sunlight, which we don't get much of in February!
> 
> In artificial light:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Btw dior at the palazzo got tutu! Mine is on the way.. Woo hoo.


  	Yay honey on boost---I'm on the hunt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been in a pink mood lately---wearing EL's Narcissist today---LOVE!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> u guys kno I'm going to two Nordstrom racks tommorow right ?!? lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got more YSLs and my first Diors from Saks.
> 
> YSL Premiere Neige
> YSL Bronze Pyrite
> ...


  	Trianon & Rosy Bow are my favorite Diors---let's see what happens when I can finally get my hands on TuTu


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

One of my favs.  Looks so much better on you!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> I finally got my Essie - Where's my Chauffeur in the mail and I'm officially in love!! I will be wearing this A LOT.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol. It's like a nail polish language.
> Get the Butter London Olympic set if you see it. Props to kimibos for posting that info. I would have never gone there if she didn't mention it.


  	I just found the Nordies Rack in my area about 15 minutes away.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/01/opi-euro-centrale-collection-spring-2013-swatches-review
> 
> SOURCE : VAMPYVARNISH
> 
> You'll also find Deborah Lippmann and China Glaze Avant Garden.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I just found the Nordies Rack in my area about 15 minutes away.....


  	i have two in opposite directions both less then 10 mins away. i had to go to both to find the BL set tho, but they had plenty and the remover sets too. Def a good deal, and when i was at nordstroms they guy said if i bought a BL np id get a lg free.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i have two in opposite directions both less then 10 mins away. i had to go to both to find the BL set tho, but they had plenty and the remover sets too. Def a good deal, and when i was at nordstroms they guy said if i bought a BL np id get a lg free.


  	In other words, you have danger 10 minutes away in either direction!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a pretty amazing deal!!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

I've just ordered a lot more CG.   From older collections: - Ingrid - Foie Gras - Jungle Queen - Dress Me Up - High Hopes  From Avant Garden: - Mimosa's Before Mani's - Fancy Pants - Tart-y For The Party - Fade Into Hue - Passion For Petals  Can't wait. :flower:


----------



## jennyap (Feb 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty *jennyap* !  Do you use one coat if the N/P formula provides that level of opacity?  I've always used two coats, regardless.


  	Thank you. I usually do two coats too. Once before I just did one coat, but I tend to do my nails in the evening, and when I went out in daylight it was obvious I actually needed two coat, oops! But this time it was so obvious one was enough, I didn't waste time doing another. Except as I say where I'd messed a couple of nails up and had some drag marks. I honestly can't tell the difference between the nails with one and two coats. It doesn't seem to have affected the staying power either.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 9, 2013)

Lovely manis *jennyap* and *honey on boost*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> Can't wait.


  	Wot?!? No Budding Romance?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I honestly think that one of these days someone at customs is going to wonder what the heck dappen dishes are and we're all going to be doomed!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 9, 2013)

I got the A-England shipping notice for my 2nd order. Can't wait for all of my polishes to get here.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> So beautiful! I really need to wear this one soon. I'm also suffering from TMNP syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I normally do two coats as well. That's what I did when I wore Saint George, but two coats seemed like it was too much for A-England's formula. Bubbles started to appear on my mani.

  	Great haul, Corally. I've been neglecting my China Glaze purchases. I need to get together my list.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Can't wait.


  	Again a decent haul lol ! I also ordered 3 from the China Glaze Avant garden Collection, the rosy/red ones in fact but " Passion for Petals " was not available.  A micro haul but...






  	The Dance of Colour !


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Trianon & Rosy Bow are my favorite Diors---let's see what happens when I can finally get my hands on TuTu


	I think I have info about Tutu. I ordered mine directly from a Dior boutique via Honey's SA, but I think it's going to be exclusive to Neiman Marcus. That may be why you can't find it at other department stores. I stumbled upon it while looking up more Dior colors to add to my list.

  	http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Dior-Beauty-Pink-Champagne-Dior-Vernis-Exclusively-Ours/prod157120343_cat14860756_cat41020740_/?isEditorial=false&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat000285cat41020740cat14860756

  	Are you going to get the Butter London Olympic set now that you found a Nordstrom Rack near you? Come on, join the club!


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Lovely manis *jennyap* and *honey on boost*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm not sure if I like Budding Romance, same for Keep Calm, Paint On. I think I'm gonna skip them.   Dappen dish :lol:: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dappen_glass


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> jennyap said:
> 
> 
> > So beautiful! I really need to wear this one soon. I'm also suffering from TMNP syndrome
> ...


  Thanks! I've neglected CG for a long time so I'm trying to get all the polishes I like from older collections


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I've just ordered a lot more CG.     From older collections:  - Ingrid  - Foie Gras  - Jungle Queen  - Dress Me Up  - High Hopes   From Avant Garden:  - Mimosa's Before Mani's  - Fancy Pants  - Tart-y For The Party  - Fade Into Hue  - Passion For Petals   Can't wait. :flower:
> ...


  YEAH!  :nanas:


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 9, 2013)

MY A-ENGLANDS GOT SHIPPED!!!!! and YES im yelling lol and jumping!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> MY A-ENGLANDS GOT SHIPPED!!!!! and YES im yelling lol and jumping!!


  YAY! ompom:


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> MY A-ENGLANDS GOT SHIPPED!!!!! and YES im yelling lol and jumping!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 9, 2013)

And my China's are on their way. :fluffy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


>


  	Everybody dance!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> And my China's are on their way.


  	Woo hoo...more dancing


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> So beautiful! I really need to wear this one soon. I'm also suffering from TMNP syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...








TMNP
  	It's awfully pretty too!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

Feeling PINK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 Estee Lauder's Narcissist


----------



## kimibos (Feb 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling PINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       love it,but im going to have to ignore it lol nice mani hun!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 9, 2013)

Shame on me! I can't place my combined Zoya-OPI-ChG-etc. order  from my usual seller because I don't have 10 bottles on my wishlist yet! 10 bottles = free shipping. At least it used to be that way before the increase in USPS international shipping fees. Maybe I should e-mail them first and check.

  	Anyway, here's what I have on my list so far:
  	1. Zoya Julie
  	2. Zoya GieGie (or GeiGei or whatever it's called)
  	3. Zoya Piaf (can't do yellow cremes but maybe this will work)
  	4. Zoya Aurora
  	5. OPI Polka.com (I said I was going to skip this collection alltogether. Well, I lied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
  	6. ChG Budding Romance
  	7. ChG Fancy Pants

  	I want Orly High on Hope and Peaceful Opposition but the collection isn't out for a month or so. I also love Nicole OPI Still Into Pink (hawt pink shimmer baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), which is one of their new shades for 2013 but I'm not sure if my seller has them yet. Plus, they're a bit on the expensive side ($13.50 as opposed to the $8 of the regular OPIs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  	Gah! Maybe I should get some jellies to use with my glitters and make jelly sandwiches. Zoya Paloma, Katherine and Frida look nice. OPI My Pointe Exactly would also work. 

  	What to do? What to do?


----------



## kimibos (Feb 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Shame on me! I can't place my combined Zoya-OPI-ChG-etc. order  from my usual seller because I don't have 10 bottles on my wishlist yet! 10 bottles = free shipping. At least it used to be that way before the increase in USPS international shipping fees. Maybe I should e-mail them first and check.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I have on my list so far:
> 1. Zoya Julie
> ...


  	     maybe they have the zoya pixie dusts? do you like those? maybe CG sunday funday. or some from the CG glitz collection? those are glitters. i luv the look of zoya frida and katherine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> maybe they have the zoya pixie dusts? do you like those? maybe CG sunday funday. or some from the CG glitz collection? those are glitters. i luv the look of zoya frida and katherine.


  	Now this is just shameless enabling if I've ever seen it *kimibos *


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the minis from the opi Central Europe collection.  Usually the minis have stupid ones, but these are the ones I would have picked anyway. I just hate that they don't have their names printed on them


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You're spending wisely Prettypackages!!!


  	lol yeah right...  like i said in a different thread. If only buying a car was this easy.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling PINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	that is gorgeous!!


  	I don't think I'll ever catch up to half the colors you all are hunting down. except for some Holographic colors.   I'm just trying to commit to sitting down and putting polish on.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> that is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> I don't think I'll ever catch up to half the colors you all are hunting down. except for some Holographic colors.   I'm just trying to commit to sitting down and putting polish on.  LOL


  	LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My daughter recently noted that my makeup and nail polish in particular are my crayola crayons...and she's correct.  Love the colors...can't get enough.  I'm trying to go beyond my penchant for more conservative hues in both areas, but I'm experimenting beyond my comfort zone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> lol yeah right...  like i said in a different thread. If only buying a car was this easy.


 Oh prettypackages, I wish you all the luck in the world with this one!!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 9, 2013)

.....woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Medgal07 said:


> Feeling PINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 9, 2013)

I am afraid I cannot order more CGs....there is no more space in my CG drawer


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 10, 2013)

I was just hanging out on tPF.. for over an hour... because those ladies over there take hauling nail polish seriously (well, they take hauling anything seriously). It made me realize being a woman, with a hobby at that, is pretty expensive. I'm now lusting to own a Dior or two, but I know I should stop while I'm still ahead.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling PINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very very pretty !


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling PINK     :cheer:     Estee Lauder's Narcissist


 SO gorgeous!


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 10, 2013)

how you guys manage to use thin brush applicator such as essie polishes? i don't seem to manage it without feeling frustrated after seeing it leaving stroke marks


----------



## kimibos (Feb 10, 2013)

sweetscent said:


> how you guys manage to use thin brush applicator such as essie polishes? i don't seem to manage it without feeling frustrated after seeing it leaving stroke marks


  	      i actually like thin brushes more than the thick ones like opi ones. but to be honest i dont mind once you do your nails almost every day, you dont care about those things. cause you get better and better at it. 

  	    i think that stroke marks havee to do with how much product you get on the brush and polish formula. not the actual brush itself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling PINK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That color looks gorgeous on you! I can see why you love pink so much.


  	@kimibos - Glad your A-Englands shipped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@Buick - What did you decide to get?

  	@MACina - Love the China Glaze drawer. My solution, make a 2nd CG drawer! What are the white tops?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 10, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I was just hanging out on tPF.. for over an hour... because those ladies over there take hauling nail polish seriously (well, they take hauling anything seriously). It made me realize being a woman, with a hobby at that, is pretty expensive. I'm now lusting to own a Dior or two, but I know I should stop while I'm still ahead.


	I just opened up an account at tPF last week for their Chanel polish thread. I stumbled upon it googling for Chanel swatches. I dare not go anywhere else outside of that thread!

  	I have definitely purchased more makeup (especially nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) since signing up for Specktra. I'm at a point where I want to control my spending better, but I don't regret none of my purchases. I've been exposed to a lot more brands, colors and different types of polishes that I don't think I would've explored on my own. $5 China Glazes at Sally Beauty used to be my splurge. But I would've missed out on so many beautiful polishes that I really enjoy if I didn't go outside my comfort zone.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2013)

tPF?


----------



## MACina (Feb 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That color looks gorgeous on you! I can see why you love pink so much.
> 
> 
> @kimibos - Glad your A-Englands shipped.
> ...


 
  	Ok....but I need another sideboard too then since all drawers are filled with polishes and MAC stuff already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*CartoonChic*, these are silver caps.Unfortunatly it looks white in the pic....
  	The silver caps are the OMG collection, the Holiday 2010 collection and the New Bohemian collection


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ok....but I need another sideboard too then since all drawers are filled with polishes and MAC stuff already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks. Some of those New Bohemian colors are on my list.


----------



## purplemaren (Feb 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That is pretty lame! Will you be making little labels?[/COLOR]  Yes, because I'm anal like that.  My makeup and nail polish HAS to be organized


----------



## kimibos (Feb 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> The Purse Forum
> Thanks. Some of those New Bohemian colors are on my list.


  	    i didnt know that site so thanks anneri for asking. i dont think im going to check it out. i have enough with specktra. i also dont want to buy makeup right now.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 10, 2013)

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/02/sally-beauty-clearance-sale-update-free.html

  	sallys way of getting rid of all those beautiful old orly bottles!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/02/sally-beauty-clearance-sale-update-free.html  sallys way of getting rid of all those beautiful old orly bottles!!


 That's awesome!  ETA: Don't really like the new bottles though..


----------



## kimibos (Feb 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> ETA: Don't really like the new bottles though..


  	     same here, i really really dislike them!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 10, 2013)

I much prefer the old bottles too, why did they choose the black cap it looks well... really too dark !


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> same here, i really really dislike them!!


  	Ugh. They look tacky. That font! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I loved the old Orly bottle design. Ah well, at least they're keeping the rubberised caps.


----------



## Corally (Feb 10, 2013)

I like Glitz ‘n Pieces and Graffiti Glitter but from the CG Bitz 'n Pieces collection but I really dislike those random bar glitters! What to do..


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> I like Glitz ‘n Pieces and Graffiti Glitter but from the CG Bitz 'n Pieces collection but I really dislike those random bar glitters! What to do..


  	I hate bar glitter with a vengeance but I actually don't mind them in the B&P polishes. They're too sparse to look hairy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Just put on BB Couture Alien Puke. The beastly thing refuses to be photographed properly! This is the best I could do:






  	Typical Sunday night hands - red, itchy and borderline painful after an entire day of housework. I'm a domestic goddess, baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A generous layer of Bepanthen ointment and cotton gloves beckon...


----------



## Corally (Feb 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I like Glitz ‘n Pieces and Graffiti Glitter but from the CG Bitz 'n Pieces collection but I really dislike those random bar glitters! What to do..
> ...


 The only bar glitters I seem to like are OPI Save Me, LA Girl Supernova and Zoya Electra. And I have none of them, I really want them though. :blink:   Love your mani, the name though.. srsly. :lol: My teal and green polkadot mani died yesterday so today I've painted my nails with CG Grape Pop. :bigheart:  ETA: Actually, I do have OPI Save Me, a mini bottle so I want the full size one.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 10, 2013)

Lol @ hairy glitters. I managed to get that image out of my head last time, but now you reminded me of it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Anything named Alien Puke is awesome.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Typical Sunday night hands - red, itchy and borderline painful after an entire day of housework. I'm a domestic goddess, baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      Alien puke looks great!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't do yellow polishes either and, believe me, I have *tried*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am thinking about trying Piaf, but I'll wait on your report back to the mothership!

  	Betting that you will LOVE Aurora!




BuickMackane said:


> Shame on me! I can't place my combined Zoya-OPI-ChG-etc. order  from my usual seller because I don't have 10 bottles on my wishlist yet! 10 bottles = free shipping. At least it used to be that way before the increase in USPS international shipping fees. Maybe I should e-mail them first and check.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I have on my list so far:
> 1. Zoya Julie
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG have any of you seen the mani cam at the Grammy red carpets? lol so cute!  I'm been hella sick the last few days finally feeling better about to paint my nails weigh BL Disco Biscuit


----------



## MRV (Feb 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I hate bar glitter with a vengeance but I actually don't mind them in the B&P polishes. They're too sparse to look hairy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This makes me think of BL Bumster. I've been eyeing that. Does anyone have it? I like yellow polish - got the yellow one form Selena Collection. I have to wear it soon. Although it is a deeper, rich yellow, not a chick springy one.

  	Now I'm wearing Alex from the MF Collection:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is right!  Wowza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like!


MACina said:


> I am afraid I cannot order more CGs....there is no more space in my CG drawer


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm been hella sick the last few days finally feeling better about to paint my nails weigh BL Disco Biscuit


  	So glad you're feeling better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All of that Archie's Girls haulage


----------



## Anneri (Feb 11, 2013)

Buick, that's the way to go for the domestic goddess of today!

  	Good for hands and manis.


----------



## MACina (Feb 11, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that you have been sick, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Glad you are feeling better!


Medgal07 said:


> Is right!  Wowza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Feb 11, 2013)

MACina said:


>


  	Pretty pretty!

  	I'm wearing Essie Leading Lady this week as it's Valentine's Day week. I feel very glam, like I have ruby slippers on my fingers  - just need a proper metallic red lippy to go with it I think.

  	I can tell this NP thing is becoming a bit of an obsession. On Friday I was at a departmental conference at work, and I found myself asking my Director - aka most senior person there - what NP she was wearing because it looked so good on her! (Essie Wicked, if anyone cares LOL)


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 11, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> That looks pretty cool actually. Interests me enough that I'd kinda like to see it IRL.


  	It looks 100 times better IRL


----------



## MACina (Feb 11, 2013)

I am so glad that I live on my own in my apartment....my family and friends would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if they ever saw my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...it is marvelous that I can share my passion with you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jennyap said:


> Awesome collection! *I just better not let my hubby see this.* He already thinks that my collection (the whole of which would take up maybe half that drawer) is perhaps a touch excessive. If only he knew what I'm aspiring to!
> 
> 
> That looks pretty cool actually. Interests me enough that I'd kinda like to see it IRL.
> ...


 
  	Leading Lady  is perfect for Valentine' s Day, Jenny


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks ladies I'm feeling muh better today!!! whew! what have I missed?


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> I am afraid I cannot order more CGs....there is no more space in my CG drawer








 That's an awesome CG collection you got there!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 11, 2013)

ok i came back home and just gave up and place an order on ebay for half of the color club holos. to be honest as soon as i get more money ill be ordering the other half. these are going to be my first true holos! i got:
  	harp on it
  	cloud nine
  	halo-graphic
  	blue heaven
  	cherubic
  	angel kiss

  	i went to the mall and passed by Urban O but the holo polishes were sold out. i went to my sephora, no new illamasqua imperfect polishes, but they did have muse which was taken off the website so i decided to buy it in case they discontinue it. they also had dior polishes. 

  	i algo went to Loccitane and got a lavande hand cream. kind of expensive but it seems good and i can actually tolerate the lavander smell. 

  	OMG i also passed by the claires store. and they have sooo many polishes. but i didnt have a cent left. im going back to that store no matter what.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, so after work I drag my tired butt to Nordies rack.  they have all kinds of cosmetics out, Nars sets, Tarin taratino, nyx and etc.  I pick up the BL olympic set, and the mini removers, and make my purchase and go.  As I am walking to my c (rental)ar, I'm giving myself the side eye, telling myself I fell into the NP hype, you don't even were polish, this is stupid, the colors are going to be garish and ugly.  Seriously, bronze? Silver...  YUCK. Plus, you kept the car another day to do laundry... LAUNDRY!!!  and  you are out here wasting time.
  	 To prove myself right, I opened the package in the car and paint one nail each color.  I started with the bronze and gasped.  What  goregeous neutral.  Then I tried the silver. I just knew it was going to be garish.  Omg it is light and shimmering.  Surely the gold is going to be a dud...  OMG, I feel like I'm wearing 24 k gold on my nails.  LOL 

  	Still not a hooked yet...  but I do like this set.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		 			Now I'm wearing Alex from the MF Collection:





  	      i love it!! i have to find it. so far no luck but im not giving up


----------



## kimibos (Feb 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, so after work I drag my tired butt to Nordies rack.  they have all kinds of cosmetics out, Nars sets, Tarin taratino, nyx and etc.  I pick up the BL olympic set, and the mini removers, and make my purchase and go.  As I am walking to my c (rental)ar, I'm giving myself the side eye, telling myself I fell into the NP hype, you don't even were polish, this is stupid, the colors are going to be garish and ugly.  Seriously, bronze? Silver...  YUCK. Plus, you kept the car another day to do laundry... LAUNDRY!!!  and  you are out here wasting time.
> To prove myself right, I opened the package in the car and paint one nail each color.  I started with the bronze and gasped.  What  goregeous neutral.  Then I tried the silver. I just knew it was going to be garish.  Omg it is light and shimmering.  Surely the gold is going to be a dud...  OMG, I feel like I'm wearing 24 k gold on my nails.  LOL
> 
> Still not a hooked yet...  but I do like this set.


  	    im glad you went to the racks and got the set. the deal is too good to pass it up. im looking forward to using the silver one. i love lillibets jubilee and hope its just as amazing as that one!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 11, 2013)

I must get some holographic polishes.   Which brands should I check out?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I must get some holographic polishes.   Which brands should I check out?


  	It's a little pricey but the Layla Holographic polishes are nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2013)

@ Honey on Boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 looks so good on you! Too bad I can't pull off these types of pinks.  Thank you HOB...I haven't seen a polish on you that I haven't absolutely loved.  I can't believe that this particular pink doesn't work for you 






Prettypackages said:


> Ok, so after work I drag my tired butt to Nordies rack.  they have all kinds of cosmetics out, Nars sets, Tarin taratino, nyx and etc.  I pick up the BL olympic set, and the mini removers, and make my purchase and go.  As I am walking to my c (rental)ar, I'm giving myself the side eye, telling myself I fell into the NP hype, you don't even were polish, this is stupid, the colors are going to be garish and ugly.  Seriously, bronze? Silver...  YUCK. Plus, you kept the car another day to do laundry... LAUNDRY!!!  and  you are out here wasting time.
> To prove myself right, I opened the package in the car and paint one nail each color.  I started with the bronze and gasped.  What  goregeous neutral.  Then I tried the silver. I just knew it was going to be garish.  Omg it is light and shimmering.  Surely the gold is going to be a dud...  OMG, I feel like I'm wearing 24 k gold on my nails.  LOL
> 
> Still not a hooked yet...  but I do like this set.


 Oh just you wait...you're exhibiting signs already.  You're getting closer....closer


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I was just hanging out on tPF.. for over an hour... because those ladies over there take hauling nail polish seriously (well, they take hauling anything seriously). It made me realize being a woman, with a hobby at that, is pretty expensive. I'm now lusting to own a Dior or two, but I know I should stop while I'm still ahead.






Dior will look so good on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you Dominique33 & CrissyF!!!  Surprisingly I wore that NP for three days before it started showing signs of wear & tear---I did a lot w/my hands sans gloves to protect them.


sweetscent said:


> how you guys manage to use thin brush applicator such as essie polishes? i don't seem to manage it without feeling frustrated after seeing it leaving stroke marks


 I've used Essie NP for ages and never noticed stroke marks.  I'll be paying more attention but I think I would have noticed something like that...two coats always and they look fab


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Alien puke looks great!!!


 AP looks pretty but that name


----------



## MACina (Feb 11, 2013)

I don' t have any Color Club polishes but when I read "holo" I had to google for them and they are gorgeous....OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enjoy your haul, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> AP looks pretty but that name


----------



## MRV (Feb 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i love it!! i have to find it. so far no luck but im not giving up


  	Hope you'll find one because you love the mints so much. OPI Nicole seems not so easy to get from eBay either, especially at a decent price&shipping.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm trying to shop my stash lately. I bought a small chest of drawers with 7 drawers in July, which I have organized by color. The blues and purples are completely full now! Today, I have Zoya Malia on, which I haven't worn in years. I really want to pick up some of the new CGs though, and I have the green Illamasqua Speckled color coming to me tomorrow. I'm also majorly tempted by Chanel Fracas, but trying to be strong!


----------



## MACina (Feb 12, 2013)

Those CGs look gorgeous, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Love your CGs! I have not counted mine but I have about 4 boxes full of polishes and 1+ of them is CGs.
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> And I just got more:


  	BUDDING ROMANCE!!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 12, 2013)

Same here BuickMackane. No one is allowed to go near or touch my make-up or nail polish. I don't care if they think I'm crazy, I've learned my lesson. hboy:


----------



## kimibos (Feb 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yay! Nice job with the Color Clubs! Any favourites yet?
> 
> And good move re: Teal - a true classic. It would have been a shame if it were to be DCd and you didn't have it.
> 
> ...


  	      im getting the color clubs tomorrow, i think im going to wear the silver one first. and yes im glad i got muse. i still have more to get in my mint/periw families  from illamasqua. 
  	     i have 2 claires polishes and i really like them, a mint one and a lilac one. yesterday they had neons, glow in the dark, mixables and pastel ones, i really kind of want them all. 
  	      im going to try ebay after trying 2 more cvs i havent been to.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 12, 2013)

haha Buick! I'm the same way.. my sister came over once and sat in my vanity and started to open my stuff. I was like WTH do you think you're doing lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a great idea!  I'm trying to work within my stash too but it's so hard.  I love that Illamasqua Speckled green!  The lavender keeps calling my name.  I have Fracas and I have not yet worn it.  That's what frustrates me, and it's my own fault---too busy consuming to just stop and enjoy what I have----okay I'm done w/that crazy talk---brief lapse in NP judgement!  I'm dying to buy more NP but I'm waiting for my 10 A-Englands to arrive.








			
				honey on boost [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/2880#post_2345104 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> haha Buick! I'm the same way.. my sister came over once and sat in my vanity and started to open my stuff. I was like WTH do you think you're doing lol
> I love your CGs---especially the coral one
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm shopping my stash, in particular to wear NPs that I have never worn.  This could take awhile.  I'm wearing another Estee Lauder, the formula of which is pretty long-wearing.  This is Insatiable from EL's spring makeup collection.  It's plum, much prettier IRL, and goes well with the eye look that I created with the AG Spoiled Rich palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 12, 2013)

oh this blog will get me hooked!!!!  Your pics, and this blog...  I think I am in.  But for now.  I'll just go to her and let her do fun and colorful designs. 

  	http://polish2times.com/page/5/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> oh this blog will get me hooked!!!!  Your pics, and this blog...  I think I am in.  But for now.  I'll just go to her and let her do fun and colorful designs.
> 
> http://polish2times.com/page/5/








  Such talent!  I wouldn't wear most of those designs but I love looking at them.  I'm just enamored by the artistry & talent.  Awesome!


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm used to people giving me the harmless nutcase treatment about my makeup and nail polish collection so I don't mind that. Each to their own. What pisses me off is when *people get the impression that my stash is like a department store counter *where they can try stuff on as they please. Erm, no darling, you can't stick your grubby finger in that eyeshadow or put the lippie cap back on with the effin bullet still halfway up. I've learnt my lesson by now, so noone is allowed near my makeup any more. Except for my mum. She no longer moans about the size of my makeup collection because she came to accept that it's the least harmful of my addictions and is just as careful with my goodies as I am.


  	Me too. I don't let anyone go near my collection. My friends  say I have so much makeup, but always want to come over and look at my stash like they are shopping. I am a huge germaphobe when it comes to makeup. When they want to get ready at my place, I always know I am sponsoring the event (lol) so I just get ready alone now.

  	One day, my friend grabbed one of my eyeliners and mascara and used it without me knowing. I just let her have it. It was something like a Maybelline mascara and those small Sephora liners, but had it been some of my beloveds, it would have been a different story! lol pretty much no one goes near it.


----------



## MACina (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG.....I don' t even want to imagine this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	When it comes to my stash I am really very "sensitive" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I couldn't stand people playing with my goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> I'm shopping my stash, in particular to wear NPs that I have never worn.  This could take awhile.  I'm wearing another Estee Lauder, the formula of which is pretty long-wearing.  This is Insatiable from EL's spring makeup collection.  It's plum, much prettier IRL, and goes well with the eye look that I created with the AG Spoiled Rich palette.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow! I'm so glad there are people out there who feels the same way about people raiding my makeup. I was starting to feel a bit like Uncle Scrooge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Prettypackages said:


> oh this blog will get me hooked!!!!  Your pics, and this blog...  I think I am in.  But for now.  I'll just go to her and let her do fun and colorful designs.
> 
> http://polish2times.com/page/5/


  	She really is very good with Konad. Her nail shape also helps - they're not overly curved so the designs don't look distorted on the nail.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Woohooo! Just received my Revlon Girly (the new glitter one, not the foil one from last year) and Enchanting. I'm very curious how the latter will compare to Illamasqua Jo'mina and Sation Love at First Lavender. I don't think they're dupes, but they should be close.

*MRV* - speaking of Illamasqua, I sent them an e-mail on Sunday asking them whether they had received my confirmation that I wanted my order to be sent again. Here's the reply I got yesterday: "Thanks for your email. We have received your confirmation and we are preparing your order for despatch. The Royal Mail removed and destroyed all nail varnishes from parcels that have been returned to us so we have to repack your order before we can send this to you."  No idea when they'll actually do that but at least there's some sort of activity on Illamasqua's part


----------



## MACina (Feb 13, 2013)

.....it hurts me reading this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do you have to pay again for the polishes or does Illamasqua
  	absorbe the costs?


BuickMackane said:


> Woohooo! Just received my Revlon Girly (the new glitter one, not the foil one from last year) and Enchanting. I'm very curious how the latter will compare to Illamasqua Jo'mina and Sation Love at First Lavender. I don't think they're dupes, but they should be close.
> 
> *MRV* - speaking of Illamasqua, I sent them an e-mail on Sunday asking them whether they had received my confirmation that I wanted my order to be sent again. Here's the reply I got yesterday: "Thanks for your email. We have received your confirmation and we are preparing your order for despatch. *The Royal Mail removed and destroyed all nail varnishes from parcels that have been returned to us *so we have to repack your order before we can send this to you."  No idea when they'll actually do that but at least there's some sort of activity on Illamasqua's part


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....it hurts me reading this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know! It's awful isn't it? If you refuse to carry nail polish then fine, by all means return it to the sender. But destroy them? WTF? That helps noone.

  	Fortunately Illamasqua are sending the orders again at no charge. Or they give you a refund if that's what you prefer.


----------



## MACina (Feb 13, 2013)

Exactly!!!


BuickMackane said:


> I know! It's awful isn't it? *If you refuse to carry nail polish then fine, by all means return it to the sender.* But destroy them? WTF? That helps noone.
> 
> *Fortunately Illamasqua are sending the orders again at no charge.* Or they give you a refund if that's what you prefer.


  	I am so glad to hear that, Buick!


  	But Illamasqua looses a lot of money, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	They have to replace all the polishes and pay the shipping costs again which might be even higher using a forwarder...???


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Exactly!!!
> 
> I am so glad to hear that, Buick!
> 
> ...


  	They're not using a forwarder. They are using a new shipping company for their overseas orders as far as I know.

  	As soon as I receive my goodies I can start thinking about getting the new specked polishes


----------



## MRV (Feb 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> But Illamasqua looses a lot of money, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think Illamasqua is back to the factory making new bottles. It was a clearance sale after all. Surely it's going to cost them and take time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	However, they did inform us earlier that they have found a solution to secure all future polish purchases abroad without having to raise the shipping costs.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Wow! I'm so glad there are people out there who feels the same way about people raiding my makeup. I was starting to feel a bit like Uncle Scrooge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	There are only two people that are allowed free reign in my stash. My sister and my friend Sandra. They are both NON POSTING SPECKTRA MEMBERS!!!! Hopefully that shamed them into becoming more active.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They know how important this make up thing is to me specially since we are all making a go at doing this professionally.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2013)

Can you let me know the name of your favourite seller (and link) please? The free shipping deal soiunds great. I love beautyzone2007 but she doesn't sell Zoya and her shipping cost isn't very cheap ($4.50 for the first bottle, then $2.50 for each additional one, it adds up quickly). Thanks!



BuickMackane said:


> Shame on me! I can't place my combined Zoya-OPI-ChG-etc. order  from my usual seller because I don't have 10 bottles on my wishlist yet! 10 bottles = free shipping. At least it used to be that way before the increase in USPS international shipping fees. Maybe I should e-mail them first and check.
> 
> Anyway, here's what I have on my list so far:
> 1. Zoya Julie
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 13, 2013)

Ah ok, I thought that I read about a company using a forwarder.Maybe it was A-England then...???


MRV said:


> Thanks! FYI the polishes are a bit brighter/lighter in the pic than IRL.
> 
> 
> Oh no, you're not alone. I'm not letting anyone touch my stash. I can show them but they can't put their fingers on them.
> ...








....that' s perfect!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ah ok, I thought that I read about a company using a forwarder.Maybe it was* A-England *then...???


  	Yup!


----------



## MRV (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ah, maybe we have the grurple in stores too. I haven't been to my local store in ages - will check. They're usually really slow at getting new collections in though.
> 
> Illamasqua back to factory?!?! Yikes! Is this a guess or something you heard? We definitely have a looooong wait ahead of us.


  	That was just me guessing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If people want to get their orders resent, they may have not enought stock left in some shades to refill all orders (?).


----------



## MRV (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh crap! Feelunique has now imposed the shipping restriction. No more Dior or YSL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh FFS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	No Sparitual for me!


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Anitacska said:
> 
> 
> > Can you let me know the name of your favourite seller (and link) please? The free shipping deal soiunds great. I love beautyzone2007 but she doesn't sell Zoya and her shipping cost isn't very cheap ($4.50 for the first bottle, then $2.50 for each additional one, it adds up quickly). Thanks!
> ...


 Could you also send me a PM?  I just realized I've paid the same price on eBay (also Beautyzone2007) as I would've on a Dutch website!    Btw the price of shipping went up so now for Beautyzone2007 international shipping is: first bottle $5,00, second bottle $3,25. :barf:


----------



## Anneri (Feb 13, 2013)

That's really a steep increase! Bummer. We'll have to figure out the best deals again now, after the new regulations.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

all the shipping restrictions suck!! i was checking transdesign last night and regular color club polishes went from $3.20 to $8. like WTF. im going to shop from other retailers now. i got my set of 6 holos i got from ebay. nothing yet from Aengland.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh has it? Bummer. 



Corally said:


> Btw the price of shipping went up so now for Beautyzone2007 international shipping is: first bottle $5,00, second bottle $3,25.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

rimmel london sky high                                julep rebel                                    julep ingrid                                        julep ginger


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

*essence goofy blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       catrice Genious IAB* hard to photograph  * Essie Butler please                    NFU 52  and 51* both very hard to photograph




 
  	my mom wearing *essence cookie in love*


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

and i just got these!!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 13, 2013)

OMG,OMG,OMG.....kimibos!!!!

	So many pretty manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











kimibos said:


> and i just got these!!!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> So many pretty manis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     thanks macina, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love doing my nails!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and yes the holos look beautiful im going to try harp on it first. i have the essie butler please right now and its just gorgeous but im dying to try a holo on so it'll be gone by 7pm lol


----------



## MRV (Feb 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks macina,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOVELY nails, kimobos! Maybe I should get that Butler after all...


----------



## CrissyF (Feb 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> and i just got these!!!


 Eeep!! I LOVE holos!


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Could you also send me a PM?   I just realized I've paid the same price on eBay (also Beautyzone2007) as I would've on a Dutch website!     Btw the price of shipping went up so now for Beautyzone2007 international shipping is: first bottle $5,00, second bottle $3,25. :barf:
> ...


 I know, that's the sad part. :crybaby:


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *essence goofy blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pretty manis, Butler Please is really impressive !


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Pretty manis, Butler Please is really impressive !


  	      its dominique, you should get it too


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Whoa kimibos you're really rocking those NPs! They all look beautiful on you. And mum, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> I saw those greens!!!


  	Which ones? 

  	I can't see Feelunique switching to a new shipping service like Illamasqua so we might as well pretend they don't exist. Boooo!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> and i just got these!!!


  	Woah! I have to have these!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Today's mani was Barielle Polished Princess. Nothing like a bit of old school green shimmer! Not your bog standard green shimmer, mind. This is the _Kermit falls in toxic waste barrel_ kind. Love it! 






  	And these are my new Revlon pretties: Enchanting and Girly. All hail eBay!


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani was Barielle Polished Princess. Nothing like a bit of old school green shimmer! Not your bog standard green shimmer, mind. This is the _Kermit falls in toxic waste barrel_ kind. Love it!
> 
> And these are my new Revlon pretties: Enchanting and Girly. All hail eBay!


 I love your magnets, they're so cute! Especially the gingerbread man!  And I love your Revlons, gorgeous!! :eyelove:


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> Btw the price of shipping went up so now for Beautyzone2007 international shipping is: first bottle $5,00, second bottle $3,25.


  	Actually that's not so bad compared to other sellers. How much Beautyzone's shipping charges were prior to the USPS price increase? $4.50 + $2.50? Any kind of increase sucks, of course, but it could have been worse.

  	Btw, which Dutch websites carry ChG?


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Could you also send me a PM?   I just realized I've paid the same price on eBay (also Beautyzone2007) as I would've on a Dutch website!     Btw the price of shipping went up so now for Beautyzone2007 international shipping is: first bottle $5,00, second bottle $3,25. :barf:
> ...


 Enchantra and Boozyshop, there are more websites but I pretty much only buy (non-MAC) MU/NP from those websites (and Alice & Jo) so.


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> Enchantra and Boozyshop, there are more websites but I pretty much only buy (non-MAC) MU/NP from those websites (and Alice & Jo) so.


  	Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I remember buying Cult Nails Let Me Fly from Boozyshop and some Strangebeautiful cubes from Alice & Jo. But that was years ago. Looks like we might need to start looking closer to home with all the shipping restrictions and price hikes. 

  	The whole world is conspiring against us!


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Enchantra and Boozyshop, there are more websites but I pretty much only buy (non-MAC) MU/NP from those websites (and Alice & Jo) so.
> ...


 Uhu  :meh:


----------



## jennyap (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani was Barielle Polished Princess. Nothing like a bit of old school green shimmer! Not your bog standard green shimmer, mind. This is the _Kermit falls in toxic waste barrel_ kind. Love it!


  	V nice! 

  	Mine's a few days old now, but I can't post without adding a picture, so here's Essie Leading Lady. I've just this evening had my very first attempt at nail art and added a (badly drawn) heart to my ring finger especially for Valentine's Day LOL! 






  	I discovered purely by chance today that a friend of mine has a 500+ NP collection. She made a comment about my mani, and that she'd noticed I'd been wearing lots of nice colours lately. I said I had quite a few untried polishes so I was making an effort to work my way through them, then lovely hubby started saying "Lots. Hundreds." and miming a huge pile. I said "Less than a hundred" and she chimed and said she has 500 and made me look good by comparison, ha! Turns out her daughter used to be a nail tech but doesn't do it anymore, so she passed all her NPs on to my friend. Of course I'm now dying to have a root around in her collection to see what she's got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm really lemming those Color Club holos now. *Anitacska*, have you ever bought anything from tiffanynailsupply.co.uk? They have these for £6.50 each with free UK postage at the moment which seems comparable to Beautyzone2007...


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 




 	Today's mani was Barielle Polished Princess. Nothing like a bit of old school green shimmer! Not your bog standard green shimmer, mind. This is the _Kermit falls in toxic waste barrel_ kind. Love it!   




jennyap said:


> V nice!
> 
> Mine's a few days old now, but I can't post without adding a picture, so here's Essie Leading Lady. I've just this evening had my very first attempt at nail art and added a (badly drawn) heart to my ring finger especially for Valentine's Day LOL!
> 
> ...


 Love both manis ladies.  You make me want to just browse and buy nail polish.  In fact, I was ordering some NARS Light Reflecting Pressed powder at Sephora and I got mugged----by some nail polish!  I was jumped by two Illamasqua polishes.  It got ugly---they jumped right into my cart.  Try as I might, there was just no stopping them!  Now I know how defenseless CC feels!!!


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Love both manis ladies.  You make me want to just browse and buy nail polish.  In fact, I was ordering some NARS Light Reflecting Pressed powder at Sephora and I got mugged----by some nail polish!  I was jumped by two Illamasqua polishes.  It got ugly---they jumped right into my cart.  Try as I might, there was just no stopping them! [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Now I know how defenseless CC feels!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:shock:  :dunno:


 :lmao: Which ones jumped into your cart?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> Which ones jumped into your cart?


  	Corally, it was disgusting!  They were pushing and shoving!  Only the strong survive....Gamma (bright orange) and Speckle (Lilac w/specs) made it in.


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > :lmao:  Which ones jumped into your cart?
> ...


 I want Speckle! Actually I want all the Imperfection polishes but I will never spend €16 on a np. (Well, I hope.) And I don't think these will make it to the sale.. Booo


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

I enjoy looking t these but I doubt I'd ever try them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://blog.shesaidbeauty.com/2012/11/30/studded-nails-how-to/


----------



## Corally (Feb 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I enjoy looking t these but I doubt I'd ever try them!  :shock:   http://blog.shesaidbeauty.com/2012/11/30/studded-nails-how-to/


 Same, it looks gorgeous but I doubt that mani will make it till the end of the day.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 13, 2013)

at all the manis, kimibos.


  	Hilarious, Medgal! Who knew nail polish shopping could be so dangerous.

  	I received my Diors and YSLs from Saks. Rosy Bow and Gris Trianon are very pretty, but I'm not head over heels. I mainly got those colors because of their LE status. I'm really looking forward to St. Tropez and the Cruise polishes from the Dior boutique because those shades are more my colors. YSL Bronze Pyrite is also nice, but I have other metallics I like more. I absolutely love Première Neige. It's a top coat from YSL's 2012 Holiday collection. It gives a gorgeous blue shimmer to any polish.

  	I went to a JC Penny Sephora today. They didn't have any Dior polishes, but I don't recall if they ever did. I'll check out a full Sephora on Friday to see if they have any. But I did swing by Ulta and got 2 more Essies. Van D'Go and Shop Till I Drop. I notice that all of my Essies so far a various shades of peach and mint colors.

  	I've been walking around with naked nails for almost two weeks. My nails look like they have some yellowing, so I was taking a break from polishing them. I think the Instant Artificials may be the culprit. I won't be using it anymore. I'm giving myself a mani tomorrow and will be trying the Butter London base and top coats for the first time. I'll report how I like them.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Wow! I'm so glad there are people out there who feels the same way about people raiding my makeup. I was starting to feel a bit like Uncle Scrooge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i had to look that up. LOL  i had no idea she was using a stamp.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 13, 2013)

The Dior polishes are back up on Sephora's website. Rosy Bow and Gris Trianon have been added. I guess there was a glitch while they were updating the colors. Good. Now I can still wait for a sale.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Dior polishes are back up on Sephora's website. Rosy Bow and Gris Trianon have been added. I guess there was a glitch while they were updating the colors. Good. Now I can still wait for a sale.


  	    yeah im glad they are back too!


----------



## MACina (Feb 13, 2013)

Your nails are gorgeous!
  	I am jealous because mine are (have to be) so short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> V nice!
> 
> Mine's a few days old now, but I can't post without adding a picture, so here's Essie Leading Lady. I've just this evening had my very first attempt at nail art and added a (badly drawn) heart to my ring finger especially for Valentine's Day LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> There are only two people that are allowed free reign in my stash. My sister and my friend Sandra. They are both NON POSTING SPECKTRA MEMBERS!!!! Hopefully that shamed them into becoming more active.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Best of luck in your pursuit of a career in makeup artistry.  I admire the talent so much!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> all the shipping restrictions suck!! i was checking transdesign last night and regular color club polishes went from $3.20 to $8. like WTF. im going to shop from other retailers now. i got my set of 6 holos i got from ebay. nothing yet from Aengland.


  	I'm still waiting for A-England too.  Needed a fix so I ordered just two itty bitty NPs today


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

Like, WOW Kimibos!  So, so pretty, and for sure my hat's off to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for really using your NP!  You make the rest of us look like mere hoarders.  They're all so pretty that I can't decide what I like best!!! I was so impressed that I did a pedi with Chanel's Fracas tonight.  Don't expect to see my tootsies though!  Tomorrow I think I'll have a mani with some other NP that I have yet to use!!!


kimibos said:


> and i just got these!!!


 You're just having way too much fun----good for you!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> at all the manis, kimibos.
> 
> 
> Hilarious, Medgal! Who knew nail polish shopping could be so dangerous.
> ...








 Hi CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's some major NP haulage!  You know, I can't recall seeing Dior at Sephora, now that you mention it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's too bad about the discoloration issue---I won't be trying IA!!!


----------



## MRV (Feb 14, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Corally, it was disgusting!  They were pushing and shoving!  Only the strong survive....Gamma (bright orange) and Speckle (Lilac w/specs) made it in.


  	Ah, Gamma is a lovely orange. I actually have a BU! (Long story, sigh! Includes an empty box with a letter from the local post stating "sorry, our sorting system is so effective that the content was separated from the package" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


  	For the Valentine's I'm wearing BL Sweet Dreams as I planned to. Love it!! It's so glowy and juicy. I'm also wearing the pink mini blush from Glamourdaze and Heart to Heart l/s with Jingle Jangle dlg (= juicy lips, too!)


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> For the Valentine's I'm wearing BL Sweet Dreams as I planned to. Love it!! It's so glowy and juicy. I'm also wearing the pink mini blush from Glamourdaze and Heart to Heart l/s with Jingle Jangle dlg (= juicy lips, too!)


  	I love Sweet Dreams! I actually love it more than Ray Of Light!


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm still waiting for A-England too.  Needed a fix so I ordered just two itty bitty NPs today


  	Gah! LLarowe's shipping them right?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2013)

No I haven't. Do you have to be a professional to order? It says "sign up for a trade account".



jennyap said:


> V nice!
> 
> Mine's a few days old now, but I can't post without adding a picture, so here's Essie Leading Lady. I've just this evening had my very first attempt at nail art and added a (badly drawn) heart to my ring finger especially for Valentine's Day LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Feb 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No I haven't. Do you have to be a professional to order? It says "sign up for a trade account".


  	That's what I was wondering. It doesn't seem to say that in the terms & conditions but I can only see a trade account sign-up option. If they sold retail too it would be a good find.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm still waiting for A-England too.  Needed a fix so I ordered just two itty bitty NPs today


  	How many A-Englands are you waiting for? You're being very patient. But spill, what did you order?!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2013)

Actually, I think you can order anyway, but the delivery charge is £5, not free. Where did you see free delivery?



jennyap said:


> Thank you! I use Seche. Unfortunately it doesn't look like this today - tip wear (which was there before but you just couldn't see in the photo), multiple small chips and one giant one, so it's coming off tonight. I went a day over my usual wear limit and I can tell! I do think regular use of a strengthening base coat is starting to make a difference though, my nails were soooo soft when I started wearing polish I could barely get 24 hours chip-free.
> 
> 
> That's what I was wondering. It doesn't seem to say that in the terms & conditions but I can only see a trade account sign-up option. If they sold retail too it would be a good find.


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2013)

Anneri, I don' t know how much CGs etc. are at beautyzone2007 currently.I haven' t ordered from them since ages.

  	But Cambree has a lot of CGs,Orlys,Essies etc. too:

http://www.cambree.de/Naegel:::63.html

  	It is a German online shop and shipping is 3,99 €.I have ordered from them several times in the past and have never had
  	any problems.
  	They do also ship to other European countries but shipping is 10,99 € 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You can pay through PayPal too.



Anneri said:


> That's really a steep increase! Bummer. We'll have to figure out the best deals again now, after the new regulations.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you, Macina! Doesn't look too bad! 

  	I'll browse a bit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I hope you all have a nice Valentine's Day! I'm baking a cake right now and will enjoy my bf's surprised face later.


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2013)

You are welcome! Maybe it is an option for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Thank you, Macina! Doesn't look too bad!
> 
> I'll browse a bit...
> 
> ...


  	That sounds great, Anneri!!!

  	I was given a red rose at the drugstore today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*Happy Valentine' s Day, everyone *_


----------



## BuickMackane (Feb 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> nice mani, is the color like BL dosh?? please post swatches of the revlon beauties, i may pick them up lol


  	Here you go hun. First up, my Revlon wheel, the second pic with flash. L-R: Not So Blue-Berry, Royal Cloak, Starry Pink, Girly, Enchanting.




 



  	Illamasqua Jo'Mina - Revlon Enchanting - Sation Love At First Lavender:





  	Deborah Lippmann Candy Shop - Revlon Girly:





  	And finally, Butter London Dosh - Barielle Polished Princess (with flash because it showed the different types of shimmer a bit better):


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 14, 2013)

Here we go again !  This is pretty ! I hope I'll get my 3 China Glaze polishes tomorrow, Avant-Garden collec. all 3 are spring colours ( rosy, red ) and perfect for today where is my Valentine I wonder !


----------



## kimibos (Feb 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Illamasqua Jo'Mina - Revlon Enchanting - Sation Love At First Lavender:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 ok now i want not-so blue berry and royal cloak, also jo mina and the revlon lavander looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. how do you like the sation polishes, transdesign has some, i may check them out.  i can see the barielle polished princess is darker.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I spotted the Emerald City and Delight pair.
> 
> ...


  	Oh so pretty!  Is the NP as pink IRL as it looks on monitor?  I LOVE it.  I also have that Glamourdaze blush, Divine Desire which is why I didn't purchase Prom Princess from AGs



*Happy Valentine's Day everyone!!!!   *


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Here you go hun. First up, my Revlon wheel, the second pic with flash. L-R: Not So Blue-Berry, Royal Cloak, Starry Pink, Girly, Enchanting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	These colors look delicious!!!  I'm going through a lavender phase right now for some odd reason.  I have Dosh, but it's also one of those NPs that I've not yet worn.  Guess I'll get around to it when I'm needing a change from pinks and purples/lavenders.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 14, 2013)

Looking at all the pretty mani's.  I just bit my nails down.


----------



## MACina (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, I have tried so much and I still get a several supplements.

  	It is not for a job.I have had several whitlows during my chemos and due to the heavy immunosuppression in the past and obviously my nails never recovered completely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> oh sorry hun, *have you tried biotin, or calcium supplements?* i take them for my bones and hair but i guess my nails get lucky in the process. or do you keep them short because of you job?
> lovely and into my list it goes, i really really like it. i dont usually do pinks but this one has a boom factor with that golden shimmer!
> *happy valentines day Macina!!! *
> 
> ...


  	Thank you very much, kimibos


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2013)

My nails are in a terrible state too, they've always been very soft and bendy but now they're peeling as well.  I think it's because I have an underactive thyroid.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 15, 2013)

Back to A England today. This is Princess Sabra:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What does everyone use on their cuticles? Mine are suffering in the cold weather and they really need some TLC!


----------



## Corally (Feb 15, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Back to A England today. This is Princess Sabra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous mani!  I use Lemony Flutter from Lush. That stuff saved my life.. errr cuticles. :lol:


----------



## MRV (Feb 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh so pretty!  Is the NP as pink IRL as it looks on monitor?  I LOVE it.  I also have that Glamourdaze blush, Divine Desire which is why I didn't purchase Prom Princess from AGs


  	Thank you, all! I was thinking SW would have made a great V Day gift to oneself if you didn't have it already.

  	The colour is actually more intense - a raspberry-ish pink with fiery orangy glow.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm wearing Layla Gold Idol today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Used Nfu Oh Aqua Base under it for the first time, except for one finger, but I swear I can't see any difference in the intensity of the holo effect. Btw, how do you pronounce Nfu Oh?


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 15, 2013)

Someone asked me about F21 Love&Beauty polish before, well they're having a sale.. $2 a bottle. Happy hauling!
  	http://www.forever21.com/Product/Category.aspx?br=f21&category=Promo_Beauty_Nailpolish&pagesize=100&page=1


----------



## Anneri (Feb 15, 2013)

I just caved and got Illamasqua's Raindrops at Asos with their 10% Valentine's coupon. We'll see how it goes with the Mail! Looking forward to it and had to sit on my hands not to get more polish!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just caved and got Illamasqua's Raindrops at Asos with their 10% Valentine's coupon. We'll see how it goes with the Mail! Looking forward to it and had to sit on my hands not to get more polish!


  	This is a time when being in the US is a downfall. I've been waiting for Raindrops to pop up on Sephora but no luck. And ASOS US isn't offering any illamasqua polish on the US site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for the heads up though. Can't wait to see it on when you get it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't see what's so great about Raindrops, I saw the swatches on Temptalia, but to me it's just meh.



Anneri said:


> I just caved and got Illamasqua's Raindrops at Asos with their 10% Valentine's coupon. We'll see how it goes with the Mail! Looking forward to it and had to sit on my hands not to get more polish!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm really wondering that Asos still has free shipping and is apparently unaffected by all these nail polish shipping restrictions?! I would have loved to get some Paul & Joe and Pop polishes - any views on the quality of those?
  	Btw, they also had some OPI polishes for about 7€ - from the Bond collection.


----------



## MRV (Feb 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm really wondering that Asos still has free shipping and is apparently unaffected by all these nail polish shipping restrictions?! I would have loved to get some Paul & Joe and Pop polishes - any views on the quality of those?
> Btw, they also had some OPI polishes for about 7€ - from the Bond collection.


  	Hey, I'm a Paul & Joe collector! I have 24/30 of their LE polishes. I've been meaning to post a group pic of them but we have rarely seen the sun on the weekends this winter.

  	Paul & Joe is kind of a hit or miss brand (like MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but they have some awesome items. I think their nail polishes are good in general, but since I haven't actually worn most of mine I don't have a complete view.

  	Two of the summer 2012 polishes are now only 5 GBP! I liked the silver glitter holo but I haven't worn the other one yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh I love this green!!!  This will be on my list for a future A England order.  I have issues with my cuticles too.  I don't allow the manicurist to cut them...that's dangerous for me, from a health perspective.  I put a cuticle cream on them at night but also throughout the day, if I think of it.  Burt's Bees makes a good one.


jennyap said:


> What does everyone use on their cuticles? Mine are suffering in the cold weather and they really need some TLC!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't see what's so great about Raindrops, I saw the swatches on Temptalia, but to me it's just meh.


  	Oh I like Raindrops.  I was going through a pale-colors & grey phase.  This NP needs me---and I, it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, this is what happens when you're bored  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The sun was out for a minute----and I was feeling warm and fuzzy-----and poof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

So, continuing on my feeling light colors phase, I decided to wear a NP that I've never worn before-------Butter London's Teddy Girl---goes well with a smokey eye & Girl Next Door lippy.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So, continuing on my feeling light colors phase, I decided to wear a NP that I've never worn before-------Butter London's Teddy Girl---goes well with a smokey eye & Girl Next Door lippy.


  	That looks so pretty on you, it's not a colour I can pull off with my skintone but you rock it!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> I use Lemony Flutter from Lush. That stuff saved my life.. errr cuticles.


  	Thanks for the recommendation, I haven't been into Lush for years, sounds like it's worth a visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's a couple of indoor pics of Princess Sabra. The holo shows up slightly better in these - like the other A-Englands it is fairly subtle, only really shows up under strong direct light. I love it though!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, I have tried so much and I still get a several supplements.
> It is not for a job.I have had several whitlows during my chemos and due to the heavy immunosuppression in the past and obviously my nails never recovered completely
> 
> 
> ...


  	     ohh sorry hun, my nails  dont seem to suffer as much as my hair, or that just overall body ache feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i love princess sabra on you jenny, its on my to get list now! nice haul medgal im drooling at that chanel powder and the illamasqua nail polishes look amazing! and teddy girl too. ill get it at another BL sale, i ended up passing the valentines sets.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

What a difference lighting can make-----really shows even more, just how pretty Princess Sabra really is!


kimibos said:


> i just noticed that asos has no nail polishes at the usa site, like wtf, they only have stickers!!
> ohh sorry hun, my nails  dont seem to suffer as much as my hair, or that just overall body ache feeling
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you* kimibos!  *I was perusing nail polish and nearly re-purchased Teddy Girl. 



 I quickly checked my inventory document and laughed my head off.  At least my taste in NP is consistent!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 15, 2013)

Ohhh I want Teddy Girl!!  and Holos...  i must get some Holos!!! LOL


----------



## kimibos (Feb 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh I want Teddy Girl!!  and Holos...  i must get some Holos!!! LOL


  	      try the color club ones!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> What a difference lighting can make-----really shows even more, just how pretty Princess Sabra really is!
> 
> Thank you* kimibos!  *I was perusing nail polish and nearly re-purchased Teddy Girl.
> 
> ...


  	     i have repurchased soo many lol i just mark them so i know which bottle is the open one.


----------



## MACina (Feb 15, 2013)

.....awesome haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







kimibos said:


> i just noticed that asos has no nail polishes at the usa site, like wtf, they only have stickers!!
> ohh sorry hun, my nails  dont seem to suffer as much as my hair, orthat just overall body ache feeling
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 15, 2013)

@MACina 





.....awesome haul, Medgal 





Thank you MACina.  I should have quit while I was ahead.  I happened upon a restock of Archie's Girls at MAC online and ended up getting Prom Princess, which heretofore I was able to resist.


----------



## MACina (Feb 16, 2013)

*YO**L**O* Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	PP looks sooooo pretty! It' s totally understandable that you could not resist.I cannot wait to receive mine either!




Medgal07 said:


> @MACina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 16, 2013)

I hate being broke lol I need a np fix so bad!! kimibos those color club holos look awesome!! where do they sell color club?  medgal I want that purple spreckle polish too! can't wait to see pics   I'm wearing zoya rory still I didn't like it on me as much as I like it in the bottle lol. now that  Valentines say is over I'm going to pick a diff. color to wear lol. I'm going to see P!nk on Monday but I don't know what to wear!!!    I am also waiting for sephora to get Raindrops I want that color!!! I am happy to report that both of my Archie girls np have the girls on the bottle    just been sick, stressed over apartment and car and midterms next week. I need to zone out in np land!!! I need more money lol I'm go na go to ulta today and use my 20% off.  hope I find something good!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok here is my Bday mani....  Blue Gaze from Mac and Grey Friday...  I LOVE Grey Friday.  The ladies in the salon were getting on my nerves.  They were ohhing and ahhing ( i really don't like a lot of attn)  and one kept saying you have pretty dark skin you can pull those colors off.  ~sigh~  REALLY?  
	let me introduce to my pale/jellyfish ladies who LOVE color, in the meantime SHUT UP. LOL


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok here is my Bday mani....  Blue Gaze from Mac and Grey Friday...  I LOVE Grey Friday.  The ladies in the salon were getting on my nerves.  They were ohhing and ahhing ( i really don't like a lot of attn)  and one kept saying you have pretty dark skin you can pull those colors off.  ~sigh~  REALLY?    let me introduce to my pale/jellyfish ladies who LOVE color, in the meantime SHUT UP. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> *YO**L**O* Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Guess I'm eating my own words!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My PP has already shipped.  I hope I get it by Mon/Tues


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are the ORLY polishes you all made me buy.   Yes, made me.  I already want do redo my manicure.  









  	goth-black with  sparkles
  	Glowstick---can't wait to wear this one. 
  	Liquid Vinyl
  	skinny dip


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> just been sick, stressed over apartment and car and midterms next week. I need to zone out in np land!!! I need more money lol I'm go na go to ulta today and use my 20% off. hope I find something good!!!


 Naughtyp it was a toss up between the lilac one and the pink one.  If I like the lilac, I'll definitely be going back for the pink one.
I didn't understand that whole thing about some bottles of AGs NPs w/pics & some w/o. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The two bottles that I purchased, one Veronica & one Betty both had pics.

I hope you resolve your apartment & car issues, and best of luck with your exams!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

NaughtyP it was my first time wearing the colors so I had to pair them together.

  	Ohhh that China Glaze Skyscraper is gorgeous.  I want NOPI Modern Family Candid Cameron.  I like the Jay, Claire, and Alex colors...   I guess I need to start making a NP list...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh boy Prettypackages---- You drank the Koolaid and now you're hooked like the rest of us.  Your name is Prettypackages-----_*and you are a nail polish addict!*_ 




Love those Orlys!  You're correct---it doesn't pay to resist---just GRIN and BUY IT!






Prettypackages said:


> Here are the ORLY polishes you all made me buy.   Yes, made me.  I already want do redo my manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Medgal, I want that Orange!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> NaughtyP it was my first time wearing the colors so I had to pair them together.
> 
> Ohhh that China Glaze Skyscraper is gorgeous.  I want NOPI Modern Family Candid Cameron.  I like the Jay, Claire, and Alex colors...   I guess I need to start making a NP list...






I _love_ CG Skyscraper---it's my go-to Navy w/glitter NP.  It has a sophisticated look and I like that a lot.  I think it might have been one of my first glitter NPs.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Medgal, I want that Orange!!!


  	I was feeling all summery when I ordered that.  I've always loved  orange & coral lip, cheek & nail polish.  Actually I want to wear it with a fall-colors eye look next month.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 16, 2013)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Prettypackages
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your birthday mani is lovely.
Did you get the Grey Friday lipstick too?  I was too chicken to get the lippy but I did get the polish and like you, I love it.






Your comment to the salon ladies.



Prettypackages said:


> let me introduce to my pale/jellyfish ladies who LOVE color, in the meantime SHUT UP. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp it was a toss up between the lilac one and the pink one.  If I like the lilac, I'll definitely be going back for the pink one.
> I didn't understand that whole thing about some bottles of AGs NPs w/pics & some w/o.
> 
> 
> ...


  	I hope so too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh boy Prettypackages---- You drank the Koolaid and now you're hooked like the rest of us.  Your name is Prettypackages-----_*and you are a nail polish addict!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OMG, you're right...  And the place I went to does $5 polish changes or $13 manicures.  That isn't that bad, until I build up the skills, ok patience, to do them on my own.  But I really do love manicured nails. 

  	I did get Grey Friday lipstick, I still haven't worn that either.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 16, 2013)

happy birthday pretty packages!! and i love those orly's. nice haul and mani!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you Kimibos!  I knew you guys would appreciate the need for TWO black polishes with a slight variances.  LOL


----------



## kimibos (Feb 16, 2013)

lavender- pink holo from CC                           CC harp on it 

*XX- *one of my nails cracked so i had to cut it and then i had to cut the rest down because there is  no way i can have one missing lol so i have them short now. which is no biggie. 
  	yesterday i wore and felt in love with Models Own Beth's blue. its a pale dusty periwinfle, more purple at night and blue during the day. im wearing in my pinky nail 
Nicole by opi Stand By Your Manny, which is perfect for layering on top of this type of colors. im going to be layering other polishes on beths blue , i love it! 



 

 




 


  	here im wearing Nubar Indigo Illusion, its a dark soft green with some blue and that pink shift. really pretty!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you Kimibos!  I knew you guys would appreciate the need for TWO black polishes with a slight variances.  LOL


  	    when are you getting the holos!! girl???  i may pick goth and glowstick up next week. lol

  	omg you need fowl play from orly its just gorgeous! it looks purple in online swatches but its actually very dark dark. i saw it in the  regular display/rack last time i went to my sallys.


----------



## kimibos (Feb 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> just been sick, stressed over apartment and car and midterms next week. I need to zone out in np land!!! I need more money lol I'm go na go to ulta today and use my 20% off. hope I find something good!!!


  	    i found the set on ebay at like $44. with free shipping.  i have read that some sallys have color club but mine doesnt. some retailers like transdesing have the but they are $10 each, so buying the set is better in my opinion. and im glad that you got the archies girls in your polishes.. post swatches, im still temped by cosmic cute


----------



## kimibos (Feb 16, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MACina* 



 		 			kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 		 			Unfortunatly my hair and nails seem to suffer a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		 			I am so sorry to hear that you have an overall body ache feeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		 			I do often have bad bone pain....


  	    i have bone pain too, like my tibia's and then the joints lol we are F^ck3d everywhere, but hey  at least we have nail polish to help us think about other things!


----------



## kimibos (Feb 16, 2013)

My A-englands shipped almost 2 weeks ago. i thought they were here already in the us and that llawore was going to ship them by usps. i guess they meant that they shipped from the uk. idk im loosing my mind lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> when are you getting the holos!! girl???  i may pick goth and glowstick up next week. lol
> 
> omg you need fowl play from orly its just gorgeous! it looks purple in online swatches but its actually very dark dark. i saw it in the  regular display/rack last time i went to my sallys.


  	the swatches are gorgeous.  I'll have to look for it next time. 

  	Ok, I need to figure out where to buy color club.

  	 I now see why some of you change polish every other day or with your outfits.  There's just too much to wear.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have bone pain too, like my tibia's and then the joints lol we are F^ck3d everywhere, but hey  at least we have nail polish to help us think about other things!


  	Awww  I'm sorry y'all have this type of pain.  I can't even imagine.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I was feeling all summery when I ordered that.  I've always loved  orange & coral lip, cheek & nail polish.  Actually I want to wear it with a fall-colors eye look next month.


  	One of these days we are going to get you to post a pic of your looks.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Naughtyp it was a toss up between the lilac one and the pink one.  If I like the lilac, I'll definitely be going back for the pink one.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I didn't understand that whole thing about some bottles of AGs NPs w/pics & some w/o. :dunno:  The two bottles that I purchased, one Veronica & one Betty both had pics.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you resolve your apartment & car issues, and best of luck with your exams![/COLOR]


  thank you!   suprised to hear you passed on the pink one! the purple one seems to be everyone's fav so hopefully I'll get my own bottle to love    ya that Archie's np was weird but glad I got them and I did take a pic I will post tommorow kimibos!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 16, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Here are the ORLY polishes you all made me buy.   Yes, made me.  I already want do redo my manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> goth-black with  sparkles Glowstick---can't wait to wear this one.  Liquid Vinyl skinny dip


  is this what the new orlys look like? I have skinny dip already I think from last summer but these look cool... wish ulta would put the old orlys on sale! they have better selection than either Sally's by me.


----------



## MACina (Feb 16, 2013)

*Prettypackages*







  	I loooooooooove your mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> i have bone pain too, like my tibia's and then the joints lol we are F^ck3d everywhere, *but hey  at least we have nail polish to help us think about other things! *


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow kimibos!!! I'm drooling!  So, so pretty.  I love every one of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your nails are gorgeous & an enviable length, even after you had to cut them!  Beautiful.  Just beautiful!
  	I hope you're feeling better too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  I agree, makeup, nail polish and my Specktra pals are a bright spot in my day too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> lavender- pink holo from CC                           CC harp on it
> 
> *XX- *one of my nails cracked so i had to cut it and then i had to cut the rest down because there is  no way i can have one missing lol so i have them short now. which is no biggie.
> yesterday i wore and felt in love with Models Own Beth's blue. its a pale dusty periwinfle, more purple at night and blue during the day. im wearing in my pinky nail
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2013)

Feeling romantic with lilacs & purple.  Today's mani, Illamasqua's Speckle, and an eye look with AGs Spoiled Rich quad


----------



## MACina (Feb 17, 2013)

......your mani looks so,so pretty, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And matches Spoiled Rich perfectly!!!



Medgal07 said:


> Feeling romantic with lilacs & purple.  Today's mani, Illamasqua's Speckle, and an eye look with AGs Spoiled Rich quad


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling romantic with lilacs & purple.  Today's mani, Illamasqua's Speckle, and an eye look with AGs Spoiled Rich quad


  	It's soft and really very pretty !  Perfect for spring !


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 17, 2013)

ohhhh  I love it.  I didn't like the promo pics, but love your mani. 


Medgal07 said:


> Feeling romantic with lilacs & purple.  Today's mani, Illamasqua's Speckle, and an eye look with AGs Spoiled Rich quad


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhhh  I love it.  I didn't like the promo pics, but love your mani.


 *Thanks ladies! * It's really so much prettier IRL---much more vibrant than what's depicted in the photo taken in artificial light.  Surprisingly, this is not a NP that I would typically be interested in, but I think the pink one shall grace my collection soon too.  BTW, the speckles are dark blue.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Feeling romantic with lilacs & purple.  Today's mani, Illamasqua's Speckle, and an eye look with AGs Spoiled Rich quad


  	That looks great on you, very pretty! I'm still not sure if I'd wear a speckled polish - I've only just ventured into glitter - but pics like this definitely push me towards it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 18, 2013)

I missed you guys! Work's been keeping me away. Love all the manis and Happy Birthday Pretty! I didn't get the chance to do my nails yet, but I'm fixing that this week. I did get a bunch of goodies over the weekend. My A-Englands and Diors arrived!

  	This is a family pic of all my A-Englands. The top row is the first order I received weeks ago. The rest are my other two orders that came over the weekend.





*Row 1:* Ophelia, Elaine, Princess Tears, She Walks in Beauty, Dragon, Saint George
*Row 2:* Lady of the Lake, Guinevere, Ascalon, Avalon, Princess Sabra, Tess D'Urbervilles
*Row 3:* Iseult, Tristam, Camelot, Excalibur, And The Moonbeams..., Holy Grail (old), Galahad


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Your A-England family looks soooooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CartoonChic said:


> I missed you guys! Work's been keeping me away. Love all the manis and Happy Birthday Pretty! I didn't get the chance to do my nails yet, but I'm fixing that this week. I did get a bunch of goodies over the weekend. My A-Englands and Diors arrived!
> 
> This is a family pic of all my A-Englands. The top row is the first order I received weeks ago. The rest are my other two orders that came over the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's last week's mani: Illamasqua Mottle






  	I also just bought BL Trout Pout and Nails Inc Sweets Away. Essie Merino Cool is sitting in my Ebay cart tempting me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 18, 2013)

I still need to get Illamasquas.






 MACina!


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I still need to get Illamasquas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I only have a handful of Illamasquas (Elope, Mottle, Poke), but I really like them. I'm really tempted to get a few more of the Speckled ones now.


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Knope, Mottle looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	These Illamasqua Speckled polishes are really lovely!



Knope2012 said:


> Here's last week's mani: Illamasqua Mottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

I am afraid me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don' t have any Illamasquas yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> *I still need to get **Illamasquas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Knope, Mottle looks gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you! The formula is really nice. I did three coats of that one, but I probably could've gotten away with two. I have NARS Purple Rain on today, and I would take a picture, but when I tried, my camera picked up all of the application imperfections. That's why I prefer shades like the Illamasqua one. They're more foolproof!


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds very good...I definitely need it foolproof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Knope2012 said:


> Thank you! The formula is really nice. I did three coats of that one, but I probably could've gotten away with two. I have NARS Purple Rain on today, and I would take a picture, but when I tried, my camera picked up all of the application imperfections. That's why I prefer shades like the Illamasqua one. *They're more foolproof! *


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sounds very good...I definitely need it foolproof


  	Me too! I've been a nail polish addict for 3-4 years now, but I'm still not great at application. The best I've found for that so far have been the Illamasquas and the Essies, though Essie's formula isn't always consistent.


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

Me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is easy to do my face but I find it difficult to do my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Knope2012 said:


> Me too! I've been a nail polish addict for 3-4 years now, *but I'm still not great at application.* The best I've found for that so far have been the Illamasquas and the Essies, though Essie's formula isn't always consistent.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are the Diors. I included Gris Trianon and Rosy Bow that I got from Saks last week. I absolutely love the brighter, more saturated colors. Tutu is very pretty too. It's so dainty. But I'm a little worried that Dior polishes may not like me. There was bubbling when I swatched the colors and I have a hard time getting an even coat. I feel like I keep brushing the color off my nail. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to dive in and get more colors, but I need to get the polish to work first. I'm not giving up, though.





*Row 1:* Lime, Pasteque, Mango, Saint-Tropez
*Row 2:* Tutu, Rosy Bow, Gris Trianon


----------



## MACina (Feb 18, 2013)

........those Diors look all to die for, CartoonChic!!!


  	Enjoy all your lovely,new polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CartoonChic said:


> Here are the Diors. I included Gris Trianon and Rosy Bow that I got from Saks last week. I absolutely love the brighter, more saturated colors. Tutu is very pretty too. It's so dainty. But I'm a little worried that Dior polishes may not like me. There was bubbling when I swatched the colors and I have a hard time getting an even coat. I feel like I keep brushing the color off my nail. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to dive in and get more colors, but I need to get the polish to work first. I'm not giving up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Feb 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here are the Diors. I included Gris Trianon and Rosy Bow that I got from Saks last week. I absolutely love the brighter, more saturated colors. Tutu is very pretty too. It's so dainty. But I'm a little worried that Dior polishes may not like me. There was bubbling when I swatched the colors and I have a hard time getting an even coat. I feel like I keep brushing the color off my nail. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to dive in and get more colors, but I need to get the polish to work first. I'm not giving up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Come to me, my pretties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've put on Essie Butler Please tonight. Um wow, that is one bright blue! I'm feeling just a teensy bit nervous about going to work in it tomorrow, but what the heck I love it! I might wear it as is for a couple of days and then add BL Frilly Knickers on top.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here are the Diors. I included Gris Trianon and Rosy Bow that I got from Saks last week. I absolutely love the brighter, more saturated colors. Tutu is very pretty too. It's so dainty. But I'm a little worried that Dior polishes may not like me. There was bubbling when I swatched the colors and I have a hard time getting an even coat. I feel like I keep brushing the color off my nail. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to dive in and get more colors, but I need to get the polish to work first. I'm not giving up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dior nail polishes are classy ! Good choice, pastel and bright shades !






Dance of Colours !


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 18, 2013)

so pretty Knope2012.  I love the green on you.  I plan to get more of these.  I went to the dentist today and my nails were all the rave---compliments galore!  Again I love the green on you!






Knope2012 said:


> Here's last week's mani: Illamasqua Mottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 18, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Belated Happy Birthday! Love the mani, sooo glam. And LMAO at the salon ladies.
> 
> 
> Kimibos, I'm drooling here, these are all gorgeous! I was browsing Nubar colours the other day (
> ...


  	Thank you! 

  	Cartoon Chic...   I just want to come play in your stash...


----------



## jennyap (Feb 19, 2013)

Essie Butler Please. Fierce!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 19, 2013)

So many pretty manis! My nails are bare atm - feels wrong somehow!

  	Happy belated birthday, Pretty!

  	CC, can I come and play with your stash? *g*


  	Can somebody update me on llarowe's new shipping fees? I know we discussed it already, but I can't find it on her site.


----------



## MRV (Feb 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> So many pretty manis! My nails are bare atm - feels wrong somehow!
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Pretty!
> 
> ...


  	It went up from 7.65 to 12.18 for two polishes. The old price for 3 polishes was 10.78. I don't know what it is now. At least they come quickly.

  	ATM I'm wearing Hare's Electric Flame (from llarowe) "a peachy orange jelly with glowing blue and purple glass flecks and the same iridescent blue hexes":


----------



## Corally (Feb 19, 2013)

My dappen dishes have arrived. :lol:  They are GORGEOUS. :eyelove:


----------



## MACina (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a stunning blue, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


>


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh no! I will definitely need those green DLs! I've been wanting her to make greens like those for years.


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> so pretty Knope2012.  I love the green on you.  I plan to get more of these.  I went to the dentist today and my nails were all the rave---compliments galore!  Again I love the green on you!


  	Thank you! I adore green polishes. They're one of my biggest color collections, right behind blue!


----------



## Leeny (Feb 19, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Here's last week's mani: Illamasqua Mottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So pretty!  I ended up at Sephora today, hoping the new Illamasqua nail polishes would show up, and as luck would have it they had the three I wanted (Mottle, Speckle, Fragile).

  	I've been super lazy and bad and haven't done my nails in what seems forever.    I keep buying stuff from new collections but never actually get down to doing a mani/pedi.  I'm hoping this thread will inspire me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay Ladies!  Go for Illamasqua.  I've had it on for fours days now---a real record breaker for me and it's just starting to show a little wear.  I've been using my hands a lot, and in spite of that, I'm pleasantly surprised and elated that it's lasting so long.  Unfortunately I'm ready for a change so I'll be moving on to another color that I've not yet worn.  That's the challenge!!!


Knope2012 said:


> Thank you! The formula is really nice. I did three coats of that one, but I probably could've gotten away with two. I have NARS Purple Rain on today, and I would take a picture, but when I tried, my camera picked up all of the application imperfections. That's why I prefer shades like the Illamasqua one. They're more foolproof!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

Leeny said:


> So pretty!  I ended up at Sephora today, hoping the new Illamasqua nail polishes would show up, and as luck would have it they had the three I wanted (Mottle, Speckle, Fragile).
> 
> I've been super lazy and bad and haven't done my nails in what seems forever.    I keep buying stuff from new collections but never actually get down to doing a mani/pedi.  I'm hoping this thread will inspire me.








 Leeny!  Inspire you?  _Inspire you? _(said with even greater emphasis)  This thread will not only inspire you but it will also make a significant impact on your wallet.  So, take a deep breath and jump in.  We're so glad to have you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> My A-englands shipped almost 2 weeks ago. i thought they were here already in the us and that llawore was going to ship them by usps. i guess they meant that they shipped from the uk. idk im loosing my mind lol


 Still trying to be patient while awaiting my *10* A Englands.  So hard to resist buying other NP to satisfy this overwhelming craving/addiction


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 19, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


  	What a gorgeous blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know how this^^ compares to YSL Bleu Majorelle?

  	And does anyone know where I can find swatches of the Color Club spring collection? I didn't see any yet. I'm interested in some of the colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> One of these days we are going to get you to post a pic of your looks.


 My daughter has been goading me to post my looks, but here's what---I'm an amateur and way too afraid to be judged by the PROs---they may laugh me off Specktra.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

CC these are so incredibly  gorgeous!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Here are the Diors. I included Gris Trianon and Rosy Bow that I got from Saks last week. I absolutely love the brighter, more saturated colors. Tutu is very pretty too. It's so dainty. But I'm a little worried that Dior polishes may not like me. There was bubbling when I swatched the colors and I have a hard time getting an even coat. I feel like I keep brushing the color off my nail. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to dive in and get more colors, but I need to get the polish to work first. I'm not giving up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Cartoon Chic...   I just want to come play in your stash...






me too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Oh no! I will definitely need those green DLs! I've been wanting her to make greens like those for years.


  	These will be great for next month's theme---St Patrick's Day----month.  Ladies get your *GREENS* ready!!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Feb 19, 2013)

Medgal, you enabler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Still trying to be patient while awaiting my *10* A Englands.  So hard to resist buying other NP to satisfy this overwhelming craving/addiction


----------



## Knope2012 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm tempted to pick up a few of the polishes from the China Glaze Avant Garden collection...I may pop by Walgreens first though, to see if any of the new Sinful Colors polishes are similar. They're only $1 each at Walgreens this week!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sad to report that Butler Please is chipping horribly on me  I touched it up yesterday having got a few chips in the first 24 hours, but now it's even worse, and because it's such a strong colour the missing chunks are super obvious.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi ladies!! I'm finally back from vacation.. I missed you guys! I was going through serious specktra withdrawls lol I see I have a lot of catching up to do.

  	Time to get to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Here are the Diors. I included Gris Trianon and Rosy Bow that I got from Saks last week. I absolutely love the brighter, more saturated colors. Tutu is very pretty too. It's so dainty. But I'm a little worried that Dior polishes may not like me. There was bubbling when I swatched the colors and I have a hard time getting an even coat. I feel like I keep brushing the color off my nail. Does anyone else have this problem? I want to dive in and get more colors, but I need to get the polish to work first. I'm not giving up, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love them!!! Don't worry, I had the same exact problem at first. The good news is once you get used to the brush it'll be your favorite polish. When applying it don't hold your brush at an angle like you probably do with other brushes.. try to apply it as flat as possible and get enough polish on the brush. My problem was not putting enough polish on the brush and holding it at angle. Now it goes on like butter.


----------



## MACina (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice to see you back, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm finally back from vacation.. I missed you guys! I was going through serious specktra withdrawls lol I see I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Time to get to work


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 21, 2013)

jennyap said:


> What a gorgeous blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I hope this link helps you Naynadine: http://www.eamimi.fr/2012/12/beautiiiiiiii/majorelle-ou-butler-please-le-test/
  	I want to purchase Butler Please but I already have the YSL and Nails Inc Baker Street. Don't think I can justify it.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 21, 2013)

My Illamasqua Raindrops arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Looking forward to using it.


  	Has anyone seen Buick around? Where's our master enabler? I miss her!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 21, 2013)

Lovely Diors *CartoonChic*. Please give me the top row, or even just Saint-Tropez! I truly have been avoiding this thread so I DON'T purchase any nail polish. But I think I will purchase three of the Illamasqua speckled polishes this weekend.
  	Here's a mani I wore last weekend: Chanel Fracas & Essie Where's My Chauffeur. 





  	EDIT: Can't wait for you to post pics of Raindrops *Anneri*!


----------



## MRV (Feb 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> My Illamasqua Raindrops arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's what I've been thinking too. Where is she?

  	I think I have to order the Raindrops soon, too. I noticed that the speckles are _limited edition_ so I have to get them rather sooner than later. I'm planning to layer Raindrops with DL Glitter in the Air (going to order next week). I've seen this on some blogs.


----------



## MRV (Feb 21, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I hope this link helps you Naynadine: http://www.eamimi.fr/2012/12/beautiiiiiiii/majorelle-ou-butler-please-le-test/
> I want to purchase Butler Please but I already have the YSL and Nails Inc Baker Street. Don't think I can justify it.


  	Here's also a comparison between Nails Inc Baker Street and Essie Butler Please. She says they are so close you don't need both (I have BS already so guess I can skip BP then).

  	http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/10/opi-zoya-essie-china-glaze.html


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 21, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I hope this link helps you Naynadine: http://www.eamimi.fr/2012/12/beautiiiiiiii/majorelle-ou-butler-please-le-test/
> I want to purchase Butler Please but I already have the YSL and Nails Inc Baker Street. Don't think I can justify it.


  	Thank you! Looks like BP is brighter, but they're similar enough for me to just get one of them. I think I will still get the YSL at some point (when I have more funds that is, lol) I just got my first YSL and the quality seems great.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm really disappointed about the new China Glaze holo polishes. Saw a couple of swatches and they're nowhere near as linear as the initial pictures suggested. Now I don't know if I want any at all. I was really hoping they would be the same as the OMG ones which I don't have.


----------



## MACina (Feb 21, 2013)

.....woohoo!!!!!!


Slimmycakes said:


> Lovely Diors *CartoonChic*. Please give me the top row, or even just Saint-Tropez! I truly have been avoiding this thread so I DON'T purchase any nail polish. But I think I will purchase three of the Illamasqua speckled polishes this weekend.
> Here's a mani I wore last weekend: Chanel Fracas & Essie Where's My Chauffeur.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Feb 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really disappointed about the new China Glaze holo polishes. Saw a couple of swatches and they're nowhere near as linear as the initial pictures suggested. Now I don't know if I want any at all. I was really hoping they would be the same as the OMG ones which I don't have.


 I think the only one I want is Galactic Gray.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm finally back from vacation.. I missed you guys! I was going through serious specktra withdrawls lol I see I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Time to get to work
> 
> ...


 





Welcome back honey on boost!  I hope you had a marvelous vacation.  I missed your mani pics!  I have to agree w/ you on the Dior NP----I put Rosy Bow on yesterday and the brush seems huge compared to some others.  Once I realized I needed more polish on the brush it was a snap


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> Nice to see you back, honey on boost


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> I miss her too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I was thinking the same thing. This thread is lacking her wit and humor. Hopefully she is ok 

  	I wish Raindrops was at Sephora, but it's not yet. Hopefully it will arrive soon so I can finally get my hands on it.


----------



## Leeny (Feb 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Leeny!  Inspire you?  _Inspire you? _(said with even greater emphasis)  This thread will not only inspire you but it will also make a significant impact on your wallet.  So, take a deep breath and jump in.  We're so glad to have you!!


  	Thanks Medgal!  My polish stash is a bit out of control, I haven't counted since I'm a bit afraid to.  LOL  Thankfully, I don't order anything online so I'm limited to whatever I can get from Shoppers Drug Mart/Rexall, Trade Secrets, Sephora, MAC, and sometimes even Winners.  I can't imagine how large my collection would be if I was able to get my hands on brands like Nfu Oh, A-England...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2013)

Leeny said:


> Thanks Medgal!  My polish stash is a bit out of control, I haven't counted since I'm a bit afraid to.  LOL  Thankfully, I don't order anything online so I'm limited to whatever I can get from Shoppers Drug Mart/Rexall, Trade Secrets, Sephora, MAC, and sometimes even Winners.  I can't imagine how large my collection would be if I was able to get my hands on brands like Nfu Oh, A-England...


  That's my problem, it's the curse of the internet, I wouldn't know about most brands I own if it wasn't for the internet! Credit cards, eBay and I don't mix, lol. I used to have max. 20 nail polishes, now I own over 700! Eek! It's absolutely mad!


----------



## Leeny (Feb 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That's my problem, it's the curse of the internet, I wouldn't know about most brands I own if it wasn't for the internet! Credit cards, eBay and I don't mix, lol. I used to have max. 20 nail polishes, now I own over 700! Eek! It's absolutely mad!


  	700!  That's awesome.  

  	I pretty much put an end to ordering anything (cosmetics, shoes, etc.) online as it was just too tempting and my purchases got out of control many years ago.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello fellow NPA !

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/02/dior-spring-2013-addict-gloss-le-vernis-line-info-photos.html

  	Scroll down and you'll find the 4 Dior polishes to come. They look cute !
  	( My pedi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : China Glaze Snap My Dragon, nice spring shade ! )

  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## Corally (Feb 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> arty2: Hello fellow NPA !  http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/02/dior-spring-2013-addict-gloss-le-vernis-line-info-photos.html  Scroll down and you'll find the 4 Dior polishes to come. They look cute ! ( My pedi:flower:  : China Glaze Snap My Dragon, nice spring shade ! )  SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


 Those polishes!!  Need. To. Stay. Strong.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 21, 2013)

Staying strong ? Euhhhh yes let's try !
  	Dior nail polishes are really good, the formula and brush are good ! But you're right we've got to try and stay strong !


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 21, 2013)

yay I got  my tax return today!!  I'm desperate to go buy something lol but I have to take an exam and then go to work ;( ughhh but maybe I can squeeze a stop in there somewhere lol  I have been wearing Betty's comic cute polish! I love the final look it was kinda streaky tho so it took 3 coats but its so pretty!! CC you Dior and a England families look so nice!!  I can't wait to get my first Dior. Spring Ball and if I like it enough I will try and grab the other ones that are in that collection.  I want an illamasqua spreckle the purple for sure and I like the green one too but I don't kno if I should get I. cuz I want the DL one too that has the same idea. maybe I'll get the blue or pink one instead and just get the green DL one..... want to get my mini opi euro set too and a full size polka   for now tho.... it's algebra time!  be back later!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 21, 2013)

yay I got  my tax return today!!  I'm desperate to go buy something lol but I have to take an exam and then go to work ;( ughhh but maybe I can squeeze a stop in there somewhere lol  I have been wearing Betty's comic cute polish! I love the final look it was kinda streaky tho so it took 3 coats but its so pretty!! CC you Dior and a England families look so nice!!  I can't wait to get my first Dior. Spring Ball and if I like it enough I will try and grab the other ones that are in that collection.  I want an illamasqua spreckle the purple for sure and I like the green one too but I don't kno if I should get I. cuz I want the DL one too that has the same idea. maybe I'll get the blue or pink one instead and just get the green DL one..... want to get my mini opi euro set too and a full size polka   for now tho.... it's algebra time!  be back later!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> for now tho.... it's algebra time! be back later!!


  	Yay for you Naughtyp   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  I can't relate---we always owe $$$.  Don't spend it all in one day or at one place---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




----a little expression my mother used to say.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello fellow NPA !
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/02/dior-spring-2013-addict-gloss-le-vernis-line-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	They look good enough to eat----


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My daughter has been goading me to post my looks, but here's what---I'm an amateur and way too afraid to be judged by the PROs---they may laugh me off Specktra.


  	oh you're tripping, pigment queen...


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments about my stash. YES! You all could play in it. It would be fun, and I would love to play in all of yours.

  	I ordered the Disney Jasmine mirror from Sephora today, and got a few other things along with it. I still had my welcome VIB coupon to use up. I got Pennyroyal Lip Tar before it disappeared, and I couldn't resist Dior Nirvana. I don't see Nirvana on the department store sites. It looks like a darker Saint-Tropez. I had the NARS Loose Reflecting Powder, but removed it out of my cart at the last minute. I was trying to be good and save some money. I'm going to wait to get it later at a better sale price since it's a permanent item.

  	BUT that idea didn't last too long because I threw my first Illamasquas into my cart. I got Nomad and Mottle. I saw the beautiful speckled manis posted here and couldn't wait anymore to try it. I would've bought Raindrops too if Sephora had it in stock. Funny how quick I purchased some polish as soon as I come back into this thread!





honey on boost said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm finally back from vacation.. I missed you guys! I was going through serious specktra withdrawls lol I see I have a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Time to get to work
> 
> ...


  	I hope you enjoyed your trip, honey. Lol, I pillaged that A-England sale. I hope there's another soon that we'll be able to order from. Thanks for the tip about how to use the Dior brush. I'm going to try it.


----------



## MRV (Feb 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really disappointed about the new China Glaze holo polishes. Saw a couple of swatches and they're nowhere near as linear as the initial pictures suggested. Now I don't know if I want any at all. I was really hoping they would be the same as the OMG ones which I don't have.


  	I'm not that enthusiastic either. I want rich, strong & saturated colours with a strong holo. I have to see more swatches to see if I want any.

  	They should just bring these back: http://www.morenailpolish.com/2010/03/i-love-holo-polish.html


  	I got some dappen dishes as well. This is OPI's Budapest. It changes from blue lavender to more periwinkle depending on the light. Love it!





  	It was difficult to catch the periwinkle but this is the bluest I got in natural light.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay for you Naughtyp   :stars: !  I can't relate---we always owe $$$.  Don't spend it all in one day or at one place---:haha: ----a little expression my mother used to say.


 lol  I managed to grab three polishes. I got two from the Selena Gomez collection I got love song and Selena. and revelon Girly. tommorow I'm going to sephora to get two Illamasquas. don't kno which yet   oh and ima get the silver holo from urban outfitters. then I have to pay a few bills car registration all that fun stuff lol.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2013)

That's Raindrops. You can see it's slightly sheer where the light hits it directly, but in the normal wintery light it seems opaque to me.

  	I'll definitely try the combo with the DL polish MRV posted about! Looks incredibly pretty. Though I like it on its own, too!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's Raindrops. You can see it's slightly sheer where the light hits it directly, but in the normal wintery light it seems opaque to me.
> 
> I'll definitely try the combo with the DL polish MRV posted about! Looks incredibly pretty. Though I like it on its own, too!


	I need this


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 22, 2013)

My recent mani's..

  	Excuse the Pasteque mani. I dusted a few minutes before my mani and I got dust particles on my nails. They are driving me nuts but I was too lazy to take it off lol






  	Shadow


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Excuse the Pasteque mani. I dusted a few minutes before my mani and I got dust particles on my nails. They are driving me nuts but I was too lazy to take it off lol
> 
> ...


  	So SO pretty!
  	Do you know by chance whether Shadow is still available, honey? Love that colour and the red-golden shift!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> So SO pretty!
> Do you know by chance whether Shadow is still available, honey? Love that colour and the red-golden shift!


	It's not on Nordstrom anymore but I still see it on Dior's website. Let me know if you need help getting it


----------



## MACina (Feb 22, 2013)

.....BEAUTIFUL, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I adore your manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Excuse the Pasteque mani. I dusted a few minutes before my mani and I got dust particles on my nails. They are driving me nuts but I was too lazy to take it off lol
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 22, 2013)

Anneri, Raindrops looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> That's Raindrops. You can see it's slightly sheer where the light hits it directly, but in the normal wintery light it seems opaque to me.
> 
> I'll definitely try the combo with the DL polish MRV posted about! Looks incredibly pretty. Though I like it on its own, too!


----------



## Corally (Feb 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..  Excuse the Pasteque mani. I dusted a few minutes before my mani and I got dust particles on my nails. They are driving me nuts but I was too lazy to take it off lol
> 
> Shadow


 Shadow is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you MACina & honey on boost for the compliment on my mani!


honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Excuse the Pasteque mani. I dusted a few minutes before my mani and I got dust particles on my nails. They are driving me nuts but I was too lazy to take it off lol
> 
> ...








 I swear you make me want to venture into Dior. I find that dark polishes don't flatter my hands much but Shadow is just stunning!!! 
  	Sidebar: drugstore.com has 30% of anything in beauty. I ordered some China Glaze with it. (OPI is excluded)

  	Anneri, thanks for providing the Raindrops swatch so quick! Now it's just a waiting game with Sephora.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 22, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Thank you MACina & honey on boost for the compliment on my mani!
> I think I ran into that link before which kept me at bay, thank you for helping me keep $$ in my bank!
> You're welcome! I say go for the YSL, it lasted on me for quite for time and the formula is easy to work with.
> 
> ...


  	They are awesome! I'm a vampy girl I could wear dark nail polish for the rest of my life.

  	30% off? UGH I may have to go take a look.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 22, 2013)

Is anyone ordering Eastern Light or Western from chanel? I'm still debating on if I need western so I got eastern for now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tripping?  Tripping?  Honey, I've fallen and I can't get up!!!!!   






CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliments about my stash. YES! You all could play in it. It would be fun, and I would love to play in all of yours.
> 
> I ordered the Disney Jasmine mirror from Sephora today, and got a few other things along with it. I still had my welcome VIB coupon to use up. I got Pennyroyal Lip Tar before it disappeared, and I couldn't resist Dior Nirvana. I don't see Nirvana on the department store sites. It looks like a darker Saint-Tropez. I had the NARS Loose Reflecting Powder, but removed it out of my cart at the last minute. I was trying to be good and save some money. I'm going to wait to get it later at a better sale price since it's a permanent item.
> 
> ...






CC.  We'll be right over!!  I just love another person with as little self control as me. 



 I swear, I cannot browse NP on a web site w/o purchasing something.  I get sucked in/mesmerized by the pretty colors. Just this week I just picked up a few more Illamasqua, Chanel, Estee, BL, DL & YSL.  I wanted TuTu to go with the other Diors that I had gotten months ago, but I couldn't find it.  Then low & behold, it was seemingly buried on Neiman's web site. I just ordered it along w/one other Dior NP so TuTu would have a travel companion.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Is anyone ordering Eastern Light or Western from chanel? I'm still debating on if I need western so I got eastern for now.


 I'd like to get Eastern Light---still recovering from a pretty big accidental haul.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh how I love your manis *honey on boost*!!!!  So, so pretty. How often do you change your polish?  I'm wearing Dior's Rosy Bow---it's such a pretty pink.


honey on boost said:


> My recent mani's..
> 
> Excuse the Pasteque mani. I dusted a few minutes before my mani and I got dust particles on my nails. They are driving me nuts but I was too lazy to take it off lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm ready! I think I could easily make it two months or even longer. There are so many to choose from!
> 
> 
> I'm not that enthusiastic either. I want rich, strong & saturated colours with a strong holo. I have to see more swatches to see if I want any.
> ...


 That color is just amazing!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I need this


  	Me too.  I loved it the first time that I saw it, I think on T.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's Raindrops. You can see it's slightly sheer where the light hits it directly, but in the normal wintery light it seems opaque to me.  I'll definitely try the combo with the DL polish MRV posted about! Looks incredibly pretty. Though I like it on its own, too!


 I want this so bad!! why doesn't sephora have it yet dammit lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliments about my stash. YES! You all could play in it. It would be fun, and I would love to play in all of yours.
> 
> I ordered the Disney Jasmine mirror from Sephora today, and got a few other things along with it. I still had my welcome VIB coupon to use up. I got Pennyroyal Lip Tar before it disappeared, and I couldn't resist Dior Nirvana. I don't see Nirvana on the department store sites. It looks like a darker Saint-Tropez. I had the NARS Loose Reflecting Powder, but removed it out of my cart at the last minute. I was trying to be good and save some money. I'm going to wait to get it later at a better sale price since it's a permanent item.
> 
> ...


  	I just got the platinum vib  (SMH THIS IS SAD LOL) I didn't know what to dowith my 10% I'm gonna get polish. 



  	Honey On Boost, I just love your mani's.  Do you do your own nails?  What do you use? 

	I'm over here drooling.  It worked, y'all sucked me in.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 22, 2013)

honey, you're killing me! I need Shadow. I'm getting Eastern and Western Light. I have Western on hold at Saks with my SA and I'm waiting for her to get Eastern in stock. I know they're on Chanel.com now, but I'll get a GWP and double points if I order from Saks.





Medgal07 said:


> *Tripping?  Tripping?  Honey, I've fallen and I can't get up!!!!!   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oooh, what colors did you get in your haul? I mentioned that Neimans had Tutu some pages back, but I guess my post got lost in the shuffle.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> *I'm over here drooling.  It worked, y'all sucked me in. *


  	It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 22, 2013)

So I went on a lil nail shopping spree today  lol I got the mini opi euro set( Suzis Hungary again, can't find my chez book , such a Budapest, and another polish joke)  along with a full size  of Polka.com, the blue and purple mariah Carey  liquid sands full size and anti bleak, Essie T&C ( finally!! lol) , Nopi  modern family Alex by the books and stand by your manny, and Illamasquas jomina. sephoras did not have the speckles set yet! darnit lol  I'm trying to decide what to wear o my cousins wedding Saturday so I can paint my nails lol. I feel a sense of accomplishment crossing these polishes off my list. even tho I just keep adding more lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Is anyone ordering Eastern Light or Western from chanel? I'm still debating on if I need western so I got eastern for now.











I went online to purchase* Eastern Light* and noticed on the Chanel web site the bottle in the AD has *'Easter Light'* not Eastern Light.  Very strange and a tad confusing---how do they not check these things???  It's a beautiful polish, I love wearing white polish, especially on my toes-----and it shall be mine.  I know it will look amazing on you honey on boost!!!

  	Chanel web site AD http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Special-edition-LE-VERNIS-136888?sku=136889

  	Here's Karen's review:  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/chanel-eastern-light-le-vernis-nail-colour/


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It was only a matter of time.








  She drank the Koolaid


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I went online to purchase* Eastern Light* and noticed on the Chanel web site the bottle in the AD has *'Easter Light'* not Eastern Light.  Very strange and a tad confusing---how do they not check these things???  It's a beautiful polish, I love wearing white polish, especially on my toes-----and it shall be mine.  I know it will look amazing on you honey on boost!!!
> 
> Chanel web site AD http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Special-edition-LE-VERNIS-136888?sku=136889
> 
> Here's Karen's review:  http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/chanel-eastern-light-le-vernis-nail-colour/


  	I saw that typo. Ever since you mentioned wearing white polish with black Manolo Blahniks, I've been a little obsessed with white polish. My first was Zoya Purity last month. Then I got Chanel Intermezzo... Wait, that's all the white polish that I have. Lol. It felt like I had more. Maybe because I've been writing down white polishes that I plan to buy next. Eastern Light is on that list for sure. I still need to work on getting a pair of Manolos, but at least I'll have the polish covered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I vote for Essie Turquoise & Caicos!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that typo. Ever since you mentioned wearing white polish with black Manolo Blahniks, I've been a little obsessed with white polish. My first was Zoya Purity last month. Then I got Chanel Intermezzo... Wait, that's all the white polish that I have. Lol. It felt like I had more. Maybe because I've been writing down white polishes that I plan to buy next. Eastern Light is on that list for sure. I still need to work on getting a pair of Manolos, but at least I'll have the polish covered.


 That's an Essie oldie but goodie.  I think I got it because I liked the name!  Pretty polish that gets my vote too! 

My favorite whites are Essie's Blanc, Zoya's Purity, and Butter London's Cream Tea.  Hopefully Eastern Light will rise to the top of that list because I ordered it!  I think your favorite pair of strapy black patent leather sandals will work.  It just looks so classy w/a white pedi.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> honey, you're killing me! I need Shadow. I'm getting Eastern and Western Light. I have Western on hold at Saks with my SA and I'm waiting for her to get Eastern in stock. I know they're on Chanel.com now, but I'll get a GWP and double points if I order from Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I must have missed it because I was so mesmerized by your amazing NP stash!!!

What happened is this---I was in bed with a back ailment----along with strong medication, my iPAD, iPhone & my credit card when I accidentally hauled the following;
    Archie's Girls Prom Princess (mind you, I had already purchased 16 items from this collection).
    The Benjabelle Brush Tree (in black)
    Nail Polish: Dior's TuTu & Golden
                      Estee's Absinthe
                      Deborah Lippmann's Groove is in the Heart
                      Butter London's Artful Dodger
                      Chanel's Skyline, Island,& Eastern Light (Friday)
                      Illamasqua's Scarce, Mottle & Freckle
                      YSL's Jade Imperiale (replacement)
    Other:  NARS Eyeliner Rue Bonaparte

Everything has shipped except for Eastern Light because I ordered it after seeing Karen's swatches on Friday.  That's a dozen NPs.  Now with my luck my 12 A Englands will arrive before I have a chance to come up for air.  I have my eye on a few more Illamasquas, one of which is the Neon pink.  What a great pedi color that will make!


----------



## MACina (Feb 23, 2013)

I was at my dm this morning and got 3 crackling tops coats from the Essence "Oz The Great And Powerful" Collection.

  	I had no idea there was such a collection but the polishes looked so nice that I had to get them


----------



## Anneri (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm so not into crackling polishes, but now I've seen this: http://lackfein.blogspot.de/2012/09/crackling-sponge.html I think I've to brave the snow and get them!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 23, 2013)

Just because I can't leave my nails alone and got L'Oreal's Confetti polish today:





  	This is over Raindrops.

  	Next time I use Raindrops I plan to do a kind of sandwich and put one coat of Confetti between two coats of Raindrops.


----------



## MACina (Feb 23, 2013)

I don' t do crackle nails often but sometimes I really like it.So far I do only have some OPI crackles and that is why I thought
  	it was ok to get some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you for the link, looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Just because I can't leave my nails alone and got L'Oreal's Confetti polish today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I must have missed it because I was so mesmerized by your amazing NP stash!!!
> 
> What happened is this---I was in bed with a back ailment----along with strong medication, my iPAD, iPhone & my credit card when I accidentally hauled the following;
> Archie's Girls Prom Princess (mind you, I had already purchased 16 items from this collection).
> ...


  	That's some haul!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I vote for Essie Turquoise & Caicos!     I saw that typo. Ever since you mentioned wearing white polish with black Manolo Blahniks, I've been a little obsessed with white polish. My first was Zoya Purity last month. Then I got Chanel Intermezzo... Wait, that's all the white polish that I have. Lol. It felt like I had more. Maybe because I've been writing down white polishes that I plan to buy next. Eastern Light is on that list for sure. I still need to work on getting a pair of Manolos, but at least I'll have the polish covered.


 that's so funny that's the one I was wanting to wear the most ! lol  I did try out Selena from the Nopi Selena collection it's is pretty but I used three coats and its still a lil spotty... guess ill gave to change my color tonight . I can't wait to wear T&C I have wanted it for so long lol but I was always after the LE colors. glad I caught a break and got two perm products! (illamasqua  jomina is perm). now I am going to look at those chanel reviews!  medgal that is an awesome haul! I kinda wanna go see if Sally's has anything new lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm so not into crackling polishes, but now I've seen this: http://lackfein.blogspot.de/2012/09/crackling-sponge.html I think I've to brave the snow and get them!


 I'm not a fan either, but I love the way that it looks on others.  It just doesn't suit me.  I have to say, however I am open to experimenting.  After all, it's just nail polish right?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm popping on here really quickly to say that if you have a 15% off coupon reward from Sally Beauty, you can double it today only and get 30% off. I went and got a bunch of China Glaze polishes and the 240 count of Graham HandsDown pads' along with some other non-nail stuff. My Sally's also has an additional $1 off China Glaze polishes until 2/28' so I got 10 of them for like $3.84/each with the 30% off. I hope that helps someone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm popping on here really quickly to say that if you have a 15% off coupon reward from Sally Beauty, you can double it today only and get 30% off. I went and got a bunch of China Glaze polishes and the 240 count of Graham HandsDown pads' along with some other non-nail stuff. My Sally's also has an additional $1 off China Glaze polishes until 2/28' so I got 10 of them for like $3.84/each with the 30% off. I hope that helps someone!






Thanks for this tip CC---so thoughtful of you to share.  I wish Sally's were close enough to me to make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It was only a matter of time.


  	I didn't seem to take that long either. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> She drank the Koolaid


  	drank it all.  every last drop. LOL 
  	that white chanel polish is goregous.  I love wearing white polish too.  I remember when Essie Ballet slippers (is that what it's called) was popular a few years back. (10???) LOL  Back then I loved all things nude and light.  Then in winter I'd do a dark chocolate brown.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I must have missed it because I was so mesmerized by your amazing NP stash!!!
> 
> What happened is this---I was in bed with a back ailment----along with strong medication, my iPAD, iPhone & my credit card when I accidentally hauled the following;
> Archie's Girls Prom Princess (mind you, I had already purchased 16 items from this collection).
> ...


  	i want these two just for the name. 
  	seems like I need to get a part time gig for my makeup/nail obsession.  y'all suck! LOL  Not to mention I was in the record store today just drooling.  Couldn't bite the bullet though. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm popping on here really quickly to say that if you have a 15% off coupon reward from Sally Beauty, you can double it today only and get 30% off. I went and got a bunch of China Glaze polishes and the 240 count of Graham HandsDown pads' along with some other non-nail stuff. My Sally's also has an additional $1 off China Glaze polishes until 2/28' so I got 10 of them for like $3.84/each with the 30% off. I hope that helps someone!


  	dangit... I had that coupon and totally forgot.  Maybe b/c it's rent week? LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't seem to take that long either. LOL


 We're good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> drank it all.  every last drop. LOL
> that white chanel polish is goregous.  I love wearing white polish too.  I remember when Essie Ballet slippers (is that what it's called) was popular a few years back. (10???) LOL  Back then I loved all things nude and light.  Then in winter I'd do a dark chocolate brown.


 You can't go wrong with lights.  They're classy & classic.  I love Essie because you can always find a suitable NP in any & every color family, unlike other brands w/ their limited edition approaches.


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I must have missed it because I was so mesmerized by your amazing NP stash!!!
> 
> What happened is this---I was in bed with a back ailment----along with strong medication, my iPAD, iPhone & my credit card when I accidentally hauled the following;
> Archie's Girls Prom Princess (mind you, I had already purchased 16 items from this collection).
> ...


 





Beautiful choice !
  	Chanel Skyline never came here whatsoever, it looks so delicate ! Dior Tutu is pretty and I see that the Illamasqua ones are really lovely !
  	No buy till.. march lol but I already picked up the dark vampy polishes from OPI Eurocentrale and 3 spring China Glaze ones now I am excited about the Essie collection !

  	Your haul is yes very decent lol !


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm so excited! I finally gave myself a mani after weeks of walking around with bare nails. I was taking a break to give my nails a chance to rest after I discovered they were yellowing. The stained portion has grown out about half way. I also had to give myself a "nail cut." I cut many of my nails down to their nail beds because of various bad breaks and chips that happened over the past few weeks. I think the portion of my nails that yellowed also became brittle. I'd bump my hand into something and the nail would break.

  	It's been a while since I've had my nails this short. Maybe years. It actually took me longer to polish my shorter nails. I was trying to be more careful to not get any polish on the skin. I was also trying to do my nails like honey and make them straight. It was hard! My nails have a natural squoval shape to them, so they didn't want to become square. They're kind of straight now, but I can still see a slight curve on some of them.

  	I tried the Butter London Foundation Basecoat and Hardwear Quick Topcoat for the first time. I'm undecided about the base coat. I'm used to just slapping on a clear base coat and going about my business. The Butter London base coat isn't clear. It's a nude color, so I kept wanting to treat it like nail polish and try to smooth out the streaks. I forced myself not to and it dried flat and smooth. I do like the top coat so far. It also seemed to work fine with the OPI dry drops.

  	I hope the weather's nice tomorrow so I can take a pic. I miss having manicured nails.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> dangit... I had that coupon and totally forgot.  Maybe b/c it's rent week? LOL


  	You should at least be able to use it for the 15% off before the month is over.  I think I'm going back for more China Glaze polishes while they still have the additional $1 discount. I also got another 15% off on my receipt. Oh! I forgot to mention the colors I got yesterday.

  	In the Lime Light
  	Four Leaf Clover
  	Starboard
  	Sea Spray
  	Pelican Gray
  	Recycle
  	Frostbite
  	Blue Sparrow
  	Rose Among Thorns
  	Purple Panic
  	Celtic Sun

  	I actually got Celtic Sun for my daughter. She wanted a yellow polish, but it wasn't the yellow she had in mind. I'm just going to keep it for myself. I'm miffed that I haven't been following China Glaze as much since branching out into other brands. I missed a lot of colors. I want nearly all of the polishes from the On Safari collection. How in the world did I miss Aquadelic from ElectroPop and some of the polishes from the Kicks collection?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful choice !
> Chanel Skyline never came here whatsoever, it looks so delicate ! Dior Tutu is pretty and I see that the Illamasqua ones are really lovely !
> No buy till.. march lol but I already picked up the dark vampy polishes from OPI Eurocentrale and 3 spring China Glaze ones now I am excited about the Essie collection !
> 
> Your haul is yes very decent lol !


 Thanks *Dominique33! *I've been venturing beyond my comfort zone, of late.  Essie is one of my favorite brands because they are so accessible.  I like China Glaze immensely, but I've been disappointed on a few occasions because the color in the bottle did not translate that way on the nails.  I've never experienced that with any other NP.  I'll continue to but CG but cautiously because of that issue.  I should join you in that NO BUY!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's an awesome haul! Why did you have to replace YSL Jade Imperiale? I still need to get Artful Dodger, and I've been eyeing Dior Golden Light because of Tutu. I'm waiting to see how I like Illamasqua Nomad and Mottle before I order more. But I think I already know how things will play out. I hope your back is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thanks CC!  I've been known to give away an item that someone admires on me---hence I find myself having to replace things.  About Tutu---did you notice that it was originally promoted as part of the Dior Rosy Bow collection?  When I purchased it, it was with another collection, which is why it was a challenge for me to find.  I have quite a few CGs but the only CG that I have on your list is Pelican Gray, and I love it.  My overall NP wish list just keeps getting longer & longer.   Do you feel that way too??? 

Glad your nails are getting better!!  I cut mine too recently, but they were no where near the length of your gorgeous nails.  I'm better with them being short---it's less painful than with longer nails---you break one, you're forced to cut them all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited! I finally gave myself a mani after weeks of walking around with bare nails. I was taking a break to give my nails a chance to rest after I discovered they were yellowing. The stained portion has grown out about half way. I also had to give myself a "nail cut." I cut many of my nails down to their nail beds because of various bad breaks and chips that happened over the past few weeks. I think the portion of my nails that yellowed also became brittle. I'd bump my hand into something and the nail would break.
> 
> It's been a while since I've had my nails this short. Maybe years. It actually took me longer to polish my shorter nails. I was trying to be more careful to not get any polish on the skin. I was also trying to do my nails like honey and make them straight. It was hard! My nails have a natural squoval shape to them, so they didn't want to become square. They're kind of straight now, but I can still see a slight curve on some of them.
> 
> ...


 I forgot to ask---what color did you paint your nails and how did you choose from such a vast collection of fabulous shades????


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had Dior's Rosy Bow NP on for a week without chipping---mind you, I was on bed rest but still, that's practically unheard of.  My back is improving---thanks for asking CC, so I did a polish change today---Comic Cute, form Archie's Girls.


----------



## MACina (Feb 24, 2013)

....I love your mani, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Wow, Comic Cute is so beautiful !!!!


Medgal07 said:


> I had Dior's Rosy Bow NP on for a week without chipping---mind you, I was on bed rest but still, that's practically unheard of.  My back is improving---thanks for asking CC, so I did a polish change today---Comic Cute, form Archie's Girls.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....I love your mani, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks *MACina!*  I love bright corals too!


----------



## MACina (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, bright corals are awesome!

  	And at the moment I cannot think of a similar shade in my stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Thanks *MACina!* * I love bright corals too!*


----------



## jennyap (Feb 25, 2013)

Having trouble quoting on my phone today.   CartoonChic, I've noticed a bit of yellowing lately too. I've no intention of not wearing NP though - i'll just keep the yellow covered up!  Medgal, love Comic Cute on you!   I'm wearing A England Bridal Veil today. I haven't worn black before, but I really like it, I think the fact it has shimmer rather than being flat black stops it looking like straight up goth! It was a b**** to apply neatly though - I got one with a duff brush, all splayed at the end


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2013)

......it looks super pretty, Jenny!



jennyap said:


>


----------



## Anneri (Feb 25, 2013)

Just wanted to show of my new avatar.


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2013)

......love it, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Just wanted to show of my new avatar.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to show of my new avatar.


  	Excellent!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


  	It looks awesome on you! You're making me want to go put mine on now. I love me some black nail polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks CC!  I've been known to give away an item that someone admires on me---hence I find myself having to replace things.  About Tutu---did you notice that it was originally promoted as part of the Dior Rosy Bow collection?  When I purchased it, it was with another collection, which is why it was a challenge for me to find.  I have quite a few CGs but the only CG that I have on your list is Pelican Gray, and I love it.  My overall NP wish list just keeps getting longer & longer.   Do you feel that way too???
> 
> Glad your nails are getting better!!  I cut mine too recently, but they were no where near the length of your gorgeous nails.  I'm better with them being short---it's less painful than with longer nails---you break one, you're forced to cut them all.


	You're so generous to give away your polish! Comic Cute is so cute on you. Lol, that was lame but true.

  	I did notice Tutu was originally part of that collection. I think they changed it for the US, probably to make it a Neimans exclusive. YES! My list keeps growing faster than I'm crossing things off of it. There are so many pretty polishes to get.

  	I did my mani with Chanel Blue Boy, Blue Rebel and Blue Satin. My untrieds are approaching critical mass. My China Glaze haul put my polish count over the 200 mark and I have 178 untrieds. I also lost precious polishing time while giving my nails a rest. I'm going to be wearing skittle/gradient/layered polishes to get my untried list down.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


	Love the mani! What base coat are you using? I was using Salon Sciences Instant Artificials as my base coat, and I believe it caused my yellowing. I read that some nail hardeners can yellow your nails. I refuse to believe it was any of my polishes that did it. I'll know for sure after using my new Butter London base coat for a while.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love the mani! What base coat are you using? I was using Salon Sciences Instant Artificials as my base coat, and I believe it caused my yellowing. I read that some nail hardeners can yellow your nails. I refuse to believe it was any of my polishes that did it. I'll know for sure after using my new Butter London base coat for a while.


  	Oh that's interesting, it could be that. I've been using Sally Hansen Double Duty Strengthening Base and Top Coat (as base only). I'll have to try switching too - keep us updated on whether yours improves!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's my mani with my nail cut. I have my coke nail back! I call this my Triad manicure because of the three gradiating colors. I got the idea from a necklace design. I'll be doing more Triad manicures in the future with different colors. You can't see it in my pics, but Blue Satin has hidden blue shimmer that's visible in direct sunlight.

  	Chanel Blue Boy - middle
  	Chanel Blue Rebel - index, ring
  	Chanel Blue Satin - pinky, thumb


----------



## Anneri (Feb 25, 2013)

That's such a cool idea, CC! I will try your Triad manicure soon, I think.

  	That's my first attempt at a mani with nail polish strips/stickers:





  	Very easy, the most complicated thing was actually to estimate which sticker would go onto which nail.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's such a cool idea, CC! I will try your Triad manicure soon, I think.
> 
> That's my first attempt at a mani with nail polish strips/stickers:
> 
> ...


	That's pretty neat. I haven't tried stickers yet. I like your new avatar, too. I want to see your Triad pics when you do it!


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2013)

CartoonChic, I love the blue combo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anneri said:


> That's such a cool idea, CC! I will try your Triad manicure soon, I think.
> 
> That's my first attempt at a mani with nail polish strips/stickers:
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's such a cool idea, CC! I will try your Triad manicure soon, I think.
> 
> That's my first attempt at a mani with nail polish strips/stickers:
> 
> ...


  	love the lace! It would go great with a nice black dress.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> love the lace! It would go great with a nice black dress.


  	I'm invited to the Archie's Girl event that takes place tomorrow, so I had the feeling I had to spruce things up a bit. I'll have yet to decide whether I whip out a dress or not (it's still snowing overe here, boo!).


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 25, 2013)

I love this pattern!  Which one/brand is this?




Anneri said:


> That's such a cool idea, CC! I will try your Triad manicure soon, I think.
> 
> That's my first attempt at a mani with nail polish strips/stickers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 25, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> I love this pattern!  Which one/brand is this?


	The brand is called Misslyn, the pattern is called Burlesque.
  	You can find it here: http://www.misslyn.de/en/nails/nail-polish-strips/
  	I'm not sure where they ship to, or which retailers carry them internationally.

  	HTH!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 25, 2013)

I put on tutu last night and I was really disappointed  The formula was something I would expect from an essie light pink not Dior. It took 3 coats to get full coverage and even then I didn't really care for it. For some reason it photographs lighter than it really looks in person. It's a lot less white in person and more of a soft pink.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I put on tutu last night and I was really disappointed  The formula was something I would expect from an essie light pink not Dior. It took 3 coats to get full coverage and even then I didn't really care for it. For some reason it photographs lighter than it really looks in person. It's a lot less white in person and more of a soft pink.






Oh say it isn't so HOB!  I recently ordered Tutu after waiting and stalking every web site that might carry it.  I thought it would be my HG pale pink NP.  Well, you certainly made it work for you----I don't think you're capable of a bad manicure!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my mani with my nail cut. I have my coke nail back! I call this my Triad manicure because of the three gradiating colors. I got the idea from a necklace design. I'll be doing more Triad manicures in the future with different colors. You can't see it in my pics, but Blue Satin has hidden blue shimmer that's visible in direct sunlight.
> 
> Chanel Blue Boy - middle
> Chanel Blue Rebel - index, ring
> Chanel Blue Satin - pinky, thumb


 CC, I love all of these shades of blue, and you have lovely hands that look really nice with both short & long nails.  I have to say however, uniformity gets my vote---either all short or all long.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, bright corals are awesome!
> 
> And at the moment I cannot think of a similar shade in my stash


 I feel a purchase coming on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Not enabling -----just sharing;
In addition to MAC's Comic Cute, here are just some of my other bright corals:

BL's Trout Pout
Chanel's Fracas
EL's Coral Cult
Essie's Tangerine, Camera, Brazilliant & Tart Deco
MAC's Kid Orange & Oriele
OPI's How Cute is That?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


 Thank you *Jennyap! *I love your black mani.  I love wearing striking black polish---it just looks chic for any & every season!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to show of my new avatar.











.  And if you can't paint your nails and/or you've already painted your nails---haul some nail polish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You're so generous to give away your polish! Comic Cute is so cute on you. Lol, that was lame but true.
> I did notice Tutu was originally part of that collection. I think they changed it for the US, probably to make it a Neimans exclusive. YES! My list keeps growing faster than I'm crossing things off of it. There are so many pretty polishes to get.
> 
> I did my mani with Chanel Blue Boy, Blue Rebel and Blue Satin. My untrieds are approaching critical mass. My China Glaze haul put my polish count over the 200 mark and I have 178 untrieds. I also lost precious polishing time while giving my nails a rest. I'm going to be wearing skittle/gradient/layered polishes to get my untried list down.






 Wowza!!!  I love your choices and your huge collection.  I think as you go through your NPs, trying the untried, you should have CCs REC of the week.  A recommendation (or not) for your fellow NP addicts!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's such a cool idea, CC! I will try your Triad manicure soon, I think.
> 
> That's my first attempt at a mani with nail polish strips/stickers:
> 
> ...


 I love this on you Anneri---it's awesome!  I think it would just look horrid on me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love the mani! What base coat are you using? I was using Salon Sciences Instant Artificials as my base coat, and I believe it caused my yellowing. I read that some nail hardeners can yellow your nails. I refuse to believe it was any of my polishes that did it. I'll know for sure after using my new Butter London base coat for a while.


  	cant wait to hear if that makes a difference. 


  	I love that black polish. I love black about as much as I used to love white.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2013)

your pinky is so perfect it looks like a fake nail. 

  	That pinky color is gorgeous...    If anyone knows a dupe let me know...  


CartoonChic said:


> Here's my mani with my nail cut. I have my coke nail back! I call this my Triad manicure because of the three gradiating colors. I got the idea from a necklace design. I'll be doing more Triad manicures in the future with different colors. You can't see it in my pics, but Blue Satin has hidden blue shimmer that's visible in direct sunlight.
> 
> Chanel Blue Boy - middle
> Chanel Blue Rebel - index, ring
> Chanel Blue Satin - pinky, thumb


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2013)

I should probably just get the Chanel color.  All I'm gonna do is by a bunch of dupes til I get the real thing.  

  	I think I'm going to copy HOB nail shape too.  lol    I'm not going back to that shop though. The way she filed my ring finger is off.  As it is growing the side is digging into my skin.   (I hope that made sense).


----------



## MACina (Feb 25, 2013)

....I still try to be strong!


Medgal07 said:


> *I feel a purchase coming on.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you so much for this list, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I do *only* have Tart Deco and will get Fracas soon.....I think that I need more bright corals


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I should probably just get the Chanel color.  All I'm gonna do is by a bunch of dupes til I get the real thing.
> 
> I think I'm going to copy HOB nail shape too.  lol    I'm not going back to that shop though. The way she filed my ring finger is off.  As it is growing the side is digging into my skin.   (I hope that made sense).


 
  	Butter London has two really nice shades of blue: "Royal Navy" & "Big Smoke"

  	If those are too dark "Bluey" is pretty also.  If you like dark green "British Racing Green" is gorgeous.

  	I'm a huge Butter London fan. After I fell in love with "All Hail the Queen" I just kept buying more.

  	Cafe Makeup has some good pics of it-- http://cafemakeup.com/2010/07/21/butter-london-all-hail-mcqueen/

  	I love how in so many of their n/p there is great shimmer but not chuncky glitter. But if you like glitter there are some pretty ones I've bought for gifts. My daughter-in-law squealed when I gave her "Disco Biscuit"  It's bright pink and sparkly, her two favorite things.

  	For the most part BL has great n/p but like all brands there are a few duds here and there.

  	Most of my n/p is Butter London & Deborah Lippmann


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2013)

^^Sorry if I repeated things you guys have already covered. I just saw this thread and decided to pop on here.


Medgal07 said:


> I had Dior's Rosy Bow NP on for a week without chipping---mind you, I was on bed rest but still, that's practically unheard of.  My back is improving---thanks for asking CC, so I did a polish change today---Comic Cute, form Archie's Girls.


  	I didn't realize this was so pretty. Did it apply well? If so I gotta pick this up.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 26, 2013)

Found this over in the Dior thread, definitely something to look forward to!


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2013)

^ I was also drooling over that pic! Dior seems to put out some nice colours! Just last weekend I got the beautifully orange Aurora palette from last summer 50% off (and an EL palette), and these palettes and polishes are calling me, too!


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> Butter London has two really nice shades of blue: "Royal Navy" & "Big Smoke"
> 
> If those are too dark "Bluey" is pretty also.  If you like dark green "British Racing Green" is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


  	I've been collecting BLs of late, too. Which ones do you think are duds?


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

I received 3 Chanel polishes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Azure, Fracas and Taboo.....they are soooo pretty


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received 3 Chanel polishes today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC, I love all of these shades of blue, and you have lovely hands that look really nice with both short & long nails.  I have to say however, uniformity gets my vote---either all short or all long.


  	Lol, OK. I may cut the coke nail. My pinky is usually my longest nail, so I'm used to it being a different length than the others. But it does look a little weird seeing it in the pics. It kind of throws off the Triad design. My right hand is all the same length and the design makes more sense.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I should probably just get the Chanel color.  All I'm gonna do is by a bunch of dupes til I get the real thing.
> 
> I think I'm going to copy HOB nail shape too.  lol    I'm not going back to that shop though. The way she filed my ring finger is off.  As it is growing the side is digging into my skin.   (I hope that made sense).


  	Possible Chanel Blue Satin dupes: Revlon Midnight Affair, Essie Midnight Cami, Illamasqua Phallic. I haven't tried or own any of these polishes to know for certain if they're dupes. I think they're color matches, but I don't know if they have Chanel's hidden blue shimmer. I'm biased and say to just get the Chanel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am planning to get Essie Midnight Cami and Illamasqua Phallic at some point.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, OK. I may cut the coke nail. My pinky is usually my longest nail, so I'm used to it being a different length than the others. But it does look a little weird seeing it in the pics. It kind of throws off the Triad design. My right hand is all the same length and the design makes more sense.


	LOL I know how hard it is! My mom used to hate cutting her nails if one broke. I used to tell her to cut them all and they will grow back the same length. I did her mani once and she was yapping away on the phone.. by the time she was done all her nails were short lmao. I think she shed a tear that day but later thanked me!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Found this over in the Dior thread, definitely something to look forward to!








 @ the polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received 3 Chanel polishes today
> 
> 
> 
> ...











   I can not wait to get my hands on Azure and Taboo. Please post swatches if you can!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I received 3 Chanel polishes today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Are Azure and Taboo already available?! OMG, did I miss the release? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where did you get them? I LOVE Taboo, need them both!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wowza!!!  I love your choices and your huge collection.  I think as you go through your NPs, trying the untried, you should have CCs REC of the week.  A recommendation (or not) for your fellow NP addicts!!!


	Med, that's a fun idea! Your collection is larger mine, so you do the same.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm totally confused. I thought Azure would be part of the summer collection? And to which collection does Taboo belong too, or is it going to be perm?
  	I also had a look at Douglas online and there was not only Apparition but a golden IdO I never heard about before - Convoitise. I feel confused.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Med, that's a fun idea! Your collection is larger mine, so you do the same.


  	What about declaring Monday (or any other day) the official nail polish thread recommodation day? We al could have a look at the polishes we wore the week before and give a recommodation (or not, as Medgal said!) to our fellow NPAs?


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry, I am not very good at doing nail wheel swatches but I tried my best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Especially the shimmer of Taboo is extremely hard to photograph.It looks just dark in the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	HTH anyway!










CartoonChic said:


> I can not wait to get my hands on Azure and Taboo. Please post swatches if you can!


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

I have not seen them at online stores yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got them through ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Are Azure and Taboo already available?! OMG, did I miss the release?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> I have not seen them at online stores yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Aha! I panicked and thought I missed them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Taboo looks amazing!


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, I think it is.But I have no idea when this collection will be available at online stores  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anneri said:


> I'm totally confused. *I thought Azure would be part of the summer collection?* And to which collection does Taboo belong too, or is it going to be perm?
> I also had a look at Douglas online and there was not only Apparition but a golden IdO I never heard about before - Convoitise. I feel confused.


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

I love it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Aha! I panicked and thought I missed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel a purchase coming on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	What a lovely list of corals. Corals are one of my favorite polish colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All of the Essies I have so far are either a coral/peach or a mint/green shade. I still haven't picked up Butter London Trout Pout or Macbeth. I need to fix that. Here's my coral list.

  	Chanel - Distraction, Fracas, Orange Fizz
  	China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy, High Hopes, Surreal Appeal
  	Essie - Van D'Go, Shop Till I Drop, Tart Deco, Peach Daiquiri
  	Zoya - Kara


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> What about declaring Monday (or any other day) the official nail polish thread recommodation day? We al could have a look at the polishes we wore the week before and give a recommodation (or not, as Medgal said!) to our fellow NPAs?


	That's a great idea! Let's do that. Monday seems fine to me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sorry, I am not very good at doing nail wheel swatches but I tried my best
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 So pretty. Thanks for swatching. Taboo reminds me of Vendetta, but I'm getting it anyway.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sorry, I am not very good at doing nail wheel swatches but I tried my best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oooh, those are both right up my alley! Haven't popped my Chanel NP cherry yet but I can see it will inevitably happen soon


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> LOL I know how hard it is! My mom used to hate cutting her nails if one broke. I used to tell her to cut them all and they will grow back the same length. I did her mani once and she was yapping away on the phone.. by the time she was done all her nails were short lmao. I think she shed a tear that day but later thanked me!


  	Yes, it is hard! I didn't realize I was so attached to it. And what you talkin' bout honey with Tutu? I think it looks great on you. The color in your pic is how it actually looks on me when I swatched it, a whitish pink. It looks similar to the pic Med posted wearing Butter London Teddy Girl. I'm really surprised how much I like the way Tutu looked on me. I wouldn't normally buy such a pale pink color.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oooh, those are both right up my alley! Haven't popped my Chanel NP cherry yet but I can see it will inevitably happen soon


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

You are welcome, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Vendetta is much more blue/purple than Taboo!








CartoonChic said:


> So pretty. Thanks for swatching. *Taboo reminds me of **Vendetta*, but I'm getting it anyway.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> You are welcome, CartoonChic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I passed out. I love that they're different. Now I'm even more excited. Taboo is showing up as backordered until 3/22 on NeimanMarcus.com. I'll wait for it to pop up at Saks, Nordstrom or Chanel. I think it will become available before that date.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, it is hard! I didn't realize I was so attached to it. And what you talkin' bout honey with Tutu? I think it looks great on you. The color in your pic is how it actually looks on me when I swatched it, a whitish pink. It looks similar to the pic Med posted wearing Butter London Teddy Girl. I'm really surprised how much I like the way Tutu looked on me. I wouldn't normally buy such a pale pink color.


  	You think? I think I'm starting to get used to it now.. but the formula was driving me nuts lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

The mystery of the different Essie bottles has been solved. I stumbled upon the info googling swatches of different colors. It turns out that both bottles are current. The one with the white logo is the retail version - Walmart, Target, etc. This version started in 2011 after L'Oreal purchased Essie in 2010. It's part of their effort to increase distribution of the Essie brand and to make it more widely available. There are some colors that are exclusive to the Essie retail line.

  	The bottle without the white logo and that has the color label on the bottom is the salon version. This is the bottle design that has always existed. The salon line is available at salons and stores like Ulta. I'm guessing this is also the bottle you get if you order directly from Essie.com.

  	http://polishorperish.blogspot.com/2011/01/new-year-new-essie.html

  	Beauty.com must get the retail version. I prefer the salon version, so I'll continue getting them at Ulta. Can anyone confirm if Essie.com has the salon bottles, and know of other stores that carry the salon design? Med, you mentioned some Bed, Bath and Beyond stores carry Essie. What bottles do they have those?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> gorgeous!! Thank you so much for the swatches. Can't wait till they come out.
> I've been meaning to buy Orange Fizz and Distraction.
> You think? I think I'm starting to get used to it now.. but the formula was driving me nuts lol


	I think I recall Buick saying something about those light, pasty colors being generally difficult to apply. It maybe something that can't be avoided with those type of colors. I hear yellows are usually problematic as well.






 Where is Buick?!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I recall Buick saying something about those light, pasty colors being generally difficult to apply. It maybe something that can't be avoided with those type of colors. I hear yellows are usually problematic as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Zoya mastered pastels.. i guess everyone else needs to follow.

  	x2 we miss her!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, it is hard! I didn't realize I was so attached to it. And what you talkin' bout honey with Tutu? I think it looks great on you. The color in your pic is how it actually looks on me when I swatched it, a whitish pink. It looks similar to the pic Med posted wearing Butter London Teddy Girl. I'm really surprised how much I like the way Tutu looked on me. I wouldn't normally buy such a pale pink color.


  	Teddy Girl was one of the ones I had trouble with. Another one was Kerfuflfle that went on a bit streaky for me. but I've seen good reviews for it. I may have received one from a bad batch. It's such a pretty color I may exchange it and see how it does.

  	I'll have to go through my stash so I can remember which ones I didn't feel was up to par.

  	I love bright trendy colors or I guess ones that not generally called "classic" colors because articles always say women of a certain age should stick to classic nail colors. And while I son't exactly follow that rule I do tone it down a bit with other colors. I love BL "Lady Muck" it is a light blue.

  	Here's T's swatches. She usually has good swatches even though on a lot of products I don't always agree with her review. But this one I do.

http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-lady-muck-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches#image1

  	Another one I like is "Trustafarian". T only gave it a B. I haven't had any issues with it.

http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-trustafarian-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches

  	A bit off topic.  My husband thinks it's an odd color. I would think it was because I'm 50. But he's an engineer and so vanilla. We can go into an ice cream shope with a gazillion flavors and he will always get vanilla. I took over buying his clothes years ago. Given his job I do have stay a bit on the conservative side with ties. Mon thru Fri it's a suit, white dress shirt and tie. So I don't have much play room. Although I do buy him fun socks which he gets some comments on.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> iirc BB&B has the retail bottles.
> Zoya mastered pastels.. i guess everyone else needs to follow.
> 
> x2 we miss her!


	Thanks about the BB&B info. I only have a handful of Zoyas, but I do plan to get more. I've been distracted by other brands like Dior *cough* your fault *cough*, so haven't picked up any more. I do like the Zoyas that I have.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> Teddy Girl was one of the ones I had trouble with. Another one was Kerfuflfle that went on a bit streaky for me. but I've seen good reviews for it. I may have received one from a bad batch. It's such a pretty color I may exchange it and see how it does.
> 
> I'll have to go through my stash so I can remember which ones I didn't feel was up to par.
> 
> ...


	I went Butter London crazy and bought a bunch of them. Trustafarian is one of my favorites and Lady Muck is so pretty. I agree, I tend to gravitate towards bright, vibrant saturated colors, too.  Forget age. I like what I like. That's funny about your husband's socks.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to get one of the Illamasqua speckled polishes, but I am having the hardest time choosing between Mottle and Fragile. Oh for unlimited money! What to do, what to do?


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I want to get one of the Illamasqua speckled polishes, but I am having the hardest time choosing between Mottle and Fragile. Oh for unlimited money! What to do, what to do?


	That's a tough choice. They're both pretty. Do you favor greens or blues more? I went with Mottle because it's green. Or better yet, if they both sold out, which one would make you the most upset for missing out on it?


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 26, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I want to get one of the Illamasqua speckled polishes, but I am having the hardest time choosing between Mottle and Fragile. Oh for unlimited money! What to do, what to do?


  	I'm no help as I am off to make my order right NOW for both. But Fragile was sold out this morning so that might be your sign to get that first. 

  	Here's my haul since Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Excuse the crappy quality pic.






  	Top Row. L-R. CG For Audrey. OPI Goldeneye. OPI Thanks A Windmillion. OPI Oy-Another Polish Joke!. WmW 2% Milk.
  	Bottom Row. L-R. L'oreal Orange You Jealous?. L'oreal New Money. L'oreal Not A Cloud In Sight, L'oreal Royalty Reinvented. Essie Play Date.

  	Beauty.com lured me with the 30% off & $2 off OPI deal so I purchased Audrey, Goldeneye and TAW Saturday. Threw in PD since it's been on my list.
  	Stopped by Ricky's for powder and ended up being swayed by the nail wheels leading to OPI's OAPJ!
  	My local drugstore had their B1G1 50% deal Saturday as well so I purchased the new L'oreals.
  	Ended up in the drugstore again today, so the WnW came home with me after I seen it on a blogger.
  	Now I'm off to Sephora's website... And hoping to never stop by this thread again because my bank account hates it! LOL.
*CartoonChic*, thanks for the compliment on my last mani. I'm inspired by your triad. Since I have new colors to play with hopefully I'll do a new mani by Friday.
  	I must bid you enablers... I mean ladies Adieu!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I'm no help as I am off to make my order right NOW for both. But Fragile was sold out this morning so that might be your sign to get that first.
> 
> Here's my haul since Saturday
> 
> ...


  	That is one seriously pretty haul. With maybe the exception of the coral, the bottom row especially is making me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anything that could be described as peacock colours I'm all over!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I should probably just get the Chanel color.  All I'm gonna do is by a bunch of dupes til I get the real thing.
> 
> I think I'm going to copy HOB nail shape too.  lol    I'm not going back to that shop though. The way she filed my ring finger is off.  As it is growing the side is digging into my skin.   (I hope that made sense).








  ???? Actually sounds a little creepy


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> Butter London has two really nice shades of blue: "Royal Navy" & "Big Smoke"
> 
> If those are too dark "Bluey" is pretty also.  If you like dark green "British Racing Green" is gorgeous.
> 
> ...






*SA*.  So glad you gave BLs 'Royal Navy' the thumbs up because I've been eyeing it and recently put it on my NP wish list.  I'm rather fond of BL too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The mystery of the different Essie bottles has been solved. I stumbled upon the info googling swatches of different colors. It turns out that both bottles are current. The one with the white logo is the retail version - Walmart, Target, etc. This version started in 2011 after L'Oreal purchased Essie in 2010. It's part of their effort to increase distribution of the Essie brand and to make it more widely available. There are some colors that are exclusive to the Essie retail line.
> 
> The bottle without the white logo and that has the color label on the bottom is the salon version. This is the bottle design that has always existed. The salon line is available at salons and stores like Ulta. I'm guessing this is also the bottle you get if you order directly from Essie.com.
> 
> ...






CC.  This is excellent info that you're sharing here.  Thank you so much!!!!  I have a ton of Essie NPs in both iterations but I never paid attention to which version I purchased and where---clearly, I was just sucked in by the color, but I will definitely pay attention to it now.  I might be going to BB&B this week and I'll take a look & report back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks about the BB&B info. I only have a handful of Zoyas, but I do plan to get more. I've been distracted by other brands like Dior *cough* your fault *cough*, so haven't picked up any more. I do like the Zoyas that I have.






with you *CC*! I think I had maybe one Dior NP when *HOB* started waving those pretty Dior colors on her pretty hands---that was it for me too.  I'm waiting for three Dior's that I recently ordered


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Found this over in the Dior thread, definitely something to look forward to!






I need those NPs (cried in the voice of 'Lucy' /'I Love Lucy)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great Choices/Haul.  ENJOY





  I have Fracas on my toes....it's so pretty!


MACina said:


> I received 3 Chanel polishes today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, OK. I may cut the coke nail. My pinky is usually my longest nail, so I'm used to it being a different length than the others. But it does look a little weird seeing it in the pics. It kind of throws off the Triad design. My right hand is all the same length and the design makes more sense.






You're so adorable *CC*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's funny *Honey*!!!  






CartoonChic said:


> @ the polishes.


 *YES, YES, YES  *


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sorry, I am not very good at doing nail wheel swatches but I tried my best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love these swatches---thanks so much---really gives a better idea of the colors/hues than just looking at the bottles!  Nevertheless, I base most of my selections on the bottles!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I'm no help as I am off to make my order right NOW for both. But Fragile was sold out this morning so that might be your sign to get that first.
> 
> Here's my haul since Saturday
> 
> ...








  Well, at least you went out with a bang! That's a great haul with fantastic deals. Those are the best kind. Don't be a stranger and still visit us from time to time.

  	Wait, Fragile was sold out?! You may have just enabled me to get it sooner rather than later...


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Med, that's a fun idea! Your collection is larger mine, so you do the same.


 No, no it isn't. 



  I don't think any of our collections can rival yours'---maybe *HOB's*, but certainly not mine.  But get this *CC*---I'm thinking of getting another wall rack and putting it under one that's hanging.  It will be floor to ceiling NPs.  The Hubs will have a stroke!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> with you *CC*! I think I had maybe one Dior NP when *HOB* started waving those pretty Dior colors on her pretty hands---that was it for me too.  I'm waiting for three Dior's that I recently ordered


	Honey enabled me again with her pic of Dior Shadow. I'm about to order it... along with Orchid and Poison, the other two purple polishes from the same collection as Shadow. And I'm getting Dior Bikini to complete the set with Saint-Tropez. It's a coral. Do you see what I did there? I brought it back around full circle since we were talking about corals earlier.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I'm comin' Elizabeth!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What a lovely list of corals. Corals are one of my favorite polish colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a great list, or as you probably call it---a start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I have not yet worn Orange Fizz, but it looks more coral than Fracas. Other Essie corals are *Camera* & *Haute As Hello.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'll quote MissTT from another thread.









You're insane!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, it is hard! I didn't realize I was so attached to it. And what you talkin' bout honey with Tutu? I think it looks great on you. The color in your pic is how it actually looks on me when I swatched it, a whitish pink. It looks similar to the pic Med posted wearing Butter London Teddy Girl. I'm really surprised how much I like the way Tutu looked on me. I wouldn't normally buy such a pale pink color.









Yay for Tutu Yay!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I recall Buick saying something about those light, pasty colors being generally difficult to apply. It maybe something that can't be avoided with those type of colors. I hear yellows are usually problematic as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed! * Where is Buick? *



 I miss her too!  I hope she's on holiday and hauling wonderful NPs


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> Teddy Girl was one of the ones I had trouble with. Another one was Kerfuflfle that went on a bit streaky for me. but I've seen good reviews for it. I may have received one from a bad batch. It's such a pretty color I may exchange it and see how it does.
> 
> I'll have to go through my stash so I can remember which ones I didn't feel was up to par.
> 
> ...


 SA that's a riot, but so true.  My best friend's hub is an engineer---they are brilliant but their brains work differently---in a good way!  I noticed your 'best friend', Ishmael and the dates---so sorry.  Do you have other pets?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I want to get one of the Illamasqua speckled polishes, but I am having the hardest time choosing between Mottle and Fragile. Oh for unlimited money! What to do, what to do?






* BOTH---*If it's Mottle, it will need a travel companion---If it's Fragile, it will need a travel companion.  Clearly, you have no choice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Honey enabled me again with her pic of Dior Shadow. I'm about to order it... along with Orchid and Poison, the other two purple polishes from the same collection as Shadow. And I'm getting Dior Bikini to complete the set with Saint-Tropez. It's a coral. Do you see what I did there? I brought it back around full circle since we were talking about corals earlier.


 I'm with you!  I can't seem to find any of those shades.  I ordered 'For-Get-Me-Not' and than got a cancellation notice.  I was heart broken.  I'm going through a purple phase-----and red and yellow and pink, and green, purple and orange and blue! (singing)


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

So here's my bedrest haul: Left to right top row; Chanel's Island, Illamasqua's Mottle, Freckle & Scarce and Chanel's Skyline.  Bottom row
Left to right; Butter London's Artful Dodger, Estee Lauder's Absinthe and Deborah Lippmann's Groove is in the Heart.  Chanel's Eastern Light will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 26, 2013)

shadowaddict said:


> Butter London has two really nice shades of blue: "Royal Navy" & "Big Smoke"
> 
> If those are too dark "Bluey" is pretty also.  If you like dark green "British Racing Green" is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


  	thanks! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Possible Chanel Blue Satin dupes: Revlon Midnight Affair, Essie Midnight Cami, Illamasqua Phallic. I haven't tried or own any of these polishes to know for certain if they're dupes. I think they're color matches, but I don't know if they have Chanel's hidden blue shimmer. I'm biased and say to just get the Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	of course you'd say that.  SMH...  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

Originally Posted by *Slimmycakes* 



		 			I'm no help as I am off to make my order right NOW for both. But Fragile was sold out this morning so that might be your sign to get that first. 

 		 			Here's my haul since Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		 			Excuse the crappy quality pic.






 		 			Top Row. L-R. CG For Audrey. OPI Goldeneye. OPI Thanks A Windmillion. OPI Oy-Another Polish Joke!. WmW 2% Milk.
 		 			Bottom Row. L-R. L'oreal Orange You Jealous?. L'oreal New Money. L'oreal Not A Cloud In Sight, L'oreal Royalty Reinvented. Essie Play Date.

 		 			Beauty.com lured me with the 30% off & $2 off OPI deal so I purchased Audrey, Goldeneye and TAW Saturday. Threw in PD since it's been on my list.
 		 			Stopped by Ricky's for powder and ended up being swayed by the nail wheels leading to OPI's OAPJ!
 		 			My local drugstore had their B1G1 50% deal Saturday as well so I purchased the new L'oreals.
 		 			Ended up in the drugstore again today, so the WnW came home with me after I seen it on a blogger.
 		 			Now I'm off to Sephora's website... And hoping to never stop by this thread again because my bank account hates it! LOL.
*CartoonChic*, thanks for the compliment on my last mani. I'm inspired by your triad. Since I have new colors to play with hopefully I'll do a new mani by Friday.
 		 			I must bid you enablers... I mean ladies Adieu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You called it right!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    So beautiful!!!!  The Loreals would make an awesome Skittle mani just as you have them displayed there!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm with you!  I can't seem to find any of those shades.  I ordered 'For-Get-Me-Not' and than got a cancellation notice.  I was heart broken.  I'm going through a purple phase-----and red and yellow and pink, and green, purple and orange and blue! (singing)


	I sent you a PM.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> of course you'd say that.  SMH...  LOL


	Lol, I still mentioned less expensive dupes. I'm enabling on a budget.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I still mentioned less expensive dupes. I'm enabling on a budget.


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome haul, Slimmycakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Play Date looks so gorgeous....might have to get this!


Medgal07 said:


> Great Choices/Haul.  ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 26, 2013)

....wow, STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Artful Dodger and the Illas are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> So here's my bedrest haul: Left to right top row; Chanel's Island, Illamasqua's Mottle, Freckle & Scarce and Chanel's Skyline.  Bottom row
> Left to right; Butter London's Artful Dodger, Estee Lauder's Absinthe and Deborah Lippmann's Groove is in the Heart.  Chanel's Eastern Light will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So here's my bedrest haul: Left to right top row; Chanel's Island, Illamasqua's Mottle, Freckle & Scarce and Chanel's Skyline.  Bottom row
> Left to right; Butter London's Artful Dodger, Estee Lauder's Absinthe and Deborah Lippmann's Groove is in the Heart.  Chanel's Eastern Light will arrive tomorrow.


	Beautiful!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I need those NPs (cried in the voice of 'Lucy' /'I Love Lucy)


  	those np look yummy!!!! I want the blue and green ones for sure! 
  	today I picked up zoya Blu and Neely. it was very hard  not get Julie Piaf or Gie Gie ;( I will prob get them sooner or later tho lol!
  	  I also ordered topshop green room it's my first topshop. has anyone tried topshop np before?


----------



## Corally (Feb 27, 2013)

I've bought my first Essie today.  Miss Fancy Pants. :bigheart:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't own any Essie nail polish. Weird considering the number of nail polishes in my stash. I've just never really seen any shades that have made me go all gooey over them, lol.


----------



## MRV (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> So here's my bedrest haul: Left to right top row; Chanel's Island, Illamasqua's Mottle, Freckle & Scarce and Chanel's Skyline.  Bottom row
> Left to right; Butter London's Artful Dodger, Estee Lauder's Absinthe and Deborah Lippmann's Groove is in the Heart.  Chanel's Eastern Light will arrive tomorrow.


  	Awesome haul! Can't wait to get my hands on that green Absinthe! It should arrive here any day now. I have to get Artful Dodger at some point, too.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So here's my bedrest haul: Left to right top row; Chanel's Island, Illamasqua's Mottle, Freckle & Scarce and Chanel's Skyline.  Bottom row
> Left to right; Butter London's Artful Dodger, Estee Lauder's Absinthe and Deborah Lippmann's Groove is in the Heart.  Chanel's Eastern Light will arrive tomorrow.


 Woohoo, great haul of brights and neutrals, and a variety of brands. I can't wait for my speckled illamasquas. Pretty linens too.


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Awesome haul, Slimmycakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't forget you! Thank you *MACina*! I've been lemming over lavenders so I may do a purple mani since I have a few now. Will def share so you can see Play Date in action.


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

Slimmycakes, I just returned from the city and got Play Date .......I just couldn' t resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And it was the last one they had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you so much again for sharing this lovely pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Slimmycakes said:


> I didn't forget you! Thank you *MACina*! I've been lemming over lavenders so I may do a purple mani since I have a few now. Will def share so you can see Play Date in action.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

I found some nice pics of the new Catrice polishes!

  	Here they are:
http://cream89.blogspot.de/2013/02/die-neuen-catrice-nagellacke-fotos-und.html

  	I'm so jealous of everybody's hauls! I ordered some np last week, but I'll be lucky if they appear next week. Huuuuuuurryyyyyyyy Mr Postman because I need my np fix!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found some nice pics of the new Catrice polishes!
> 
> Here they are:
> http://cream89.blogspot.de/2013/02/die-neuen-catrice-nagellacke-fotos-und.html
> ...








 I NEED a few of those! Especially the mint green and the pink with shimmer.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I NEED a few of those! Especially the mint green and the pink with shimmer.


  	Let me know if you need help getting them!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 27, 2013)

Some swatches of the new Dior polishes scheduled to be released in March. They are coming out with so many colors I can't keep up!

  	I'm really interested in seeing what this gel topcoat is about. It's PRICEY as hell for a topcoat but it could possibly be my HG so I have to try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.fashionpolish.com/2013/02/dior-addict-gloss-collection-review.html?showComment=1361939821915





Anneri said:


> Let me know if you need help getting them!


	Will do! Are they out yet?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Will do! Are they out yet?


  	I think so - I haven't been paying attention to be honest, because I'm on the hunt for another drugstore np that is a blatant rip off of the OPI liquid sands - but what can I do, I like their colours better than the OPIs... *g*

  	I practically live at my drugstore (two in my immadiate vicinity) so I'll have a look tomorrow. I'm really interested in the purple jelly with the flakies, I'm sure I can make it work easily without the visible nail line in the pics. A purple base will work wonders.


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I think so -* I haven't been paying attention to be honest*, because I'm on the hunt for another drugstore np that is a blatant rip off of the OPI liquid sands - but what can I do, I like their colours better than the OPIs... *g*
> 
> I practically live at my drugstore (two in my immadiate vicinity) so I'll have a look tomorrow. I'm really interested in the purple jelly with the flakies, I'm sure I can make it work easily without the visible nail line in the pics. A purple base will work wonders.


 
  	I haven' t checked my dm for them either.But they are usually a bit late here!

  	Thank you for sharing, Anneri!


----------



## 13maggieann (Feb 27, 2013)

I love seeing your nail polish hauls!


----------



## MRV (Feb 27, 2013)

So I went to check out the Chanel polish situation at the department store that sells HE makeup at half price atm. They had new stuff. In fact they seem to have new stuff several times per week. They have this messy table and they just hide new things in plain sight. I'm getting paranoid - what have I missed - and just hate that they force me to not leave empty handed.
  	Today I found Chanel Pêche Nacrée, June, and April, and YSL Wintergreen, here:


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2013)

Some day I'll have to fly to Finland just to check out that department store of yours, MRV!!!

  	Btw, VampyVarnish has very nice swatches of the new Zoyas and the lineup of new Hard Candy nps. A lot of dupes for HE polishes in there. Do we like the brand? I've never even seen it.


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

AWESOME haul , MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	YSL Wintergreen is such a stunning color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *Some day I'll have to fly to Finland just to check out that department store of yours, MRV!!!*
> 
> Btw, VampyVarnish has very nice swatches of the new Zoyas and the lineup of new Hard Candy nps. A lot of dupes for HE polishes in there. Do we like the brand? I've never even seen it.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found some nice pics of the new Catrice polishes!  Here they are: http://cream89.blogspot.de/2013/02/die-neuen-catrice-nagellacke-fotos-und.html


  Squeeze Me looks particularly gorgeous, also like the look of George Blueney, Purple Reign & Mint Me Up


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Some swatches of the new Dior polishes scheduled to be released in March. They are coming out with so many colors I can't keep up!  http://www.fashionpolish.com/2013/0...lection-review.html?showComment=1361939821915


  I can't wait to see swatches of the other colours too, these are gorgeous and I might just need them all!


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 27, 2013)

http://www.mehjabin.com/beauty-tips...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/

  	Swatches from the new Dior polishes

  	SOURCE : MEHJABIN


----------



## MRV (Feb 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.mehjabin.com/beauty-tips...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/
> 
> Swatches from the new Dior polishes
> 
> SOURCE : MEHJABIN


  	I'm liking the colours and names! Délice sounds so yummy, but Diablotine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 27, 2013)

I had some free time yesterday so I did another mani.

  	Kiko 389 (i think)


----------



## Corally (Feb 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I had some free time yesterday so I did another mani.  Kiko 389 (i think)


 Bright one! Gorgeous though. :bigheart: I wish we had Kiko in Holland. Did you pick it up when you were on vacation in Europe?


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> What about declaring Monday (or any other day) the official nail polish thread recommodation day? We al could have a look at the polishes we wore the week before and give a recommodation (or not, as Medgal said!) to our fellow NPAs?


 That's a fun idea Anneri!  Count me in.  Anyone who wants to participate can just chime in w/a review.  



This should be fun, so no one should feel bad if they don't contribute one week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Originally Posted by *MACina* 



		 			You are welcome, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 		 			Vendetta is much more blue/purple than Taboo!









  	Love, love, love these.  You're feeding my purple monster right now.  Don't know why but I can't get enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recently ordered Paradoxal!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you CC.  I knew you would approve because you probably already have these!






Corally said:


> I've bought my first Essie today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






on your first Essie NP, Corally.  That's a lovely neutral!!  ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

AMAZING!!!!  So beautiful MRV!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ENJOY !!!!


MRV said:


> So I went to check out the Chanel polish situation at the department store that sells HE makeup at half price atm. They had new stuff. In fact they seem to have new stuff several times per week. They have this messy table and they just hide new things in plain sight. I'm getting paranoid - what have I missed - and just hate that they force me to not leave empty handed.
> Today I found Chanel Pêche Nacrée, June, and April, and YSL Wintergreen, here:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the link Dominique----I _*must*_ have all of those!!!   






I won't rest until they're mine!!


Dominique33 said:


> http://www.mehjabin.com/beauty-tips...se-dior-vernis-sparkling-shine-nail-polishes/
> 
> Swatches from the new Dior polishes
> 
> SOURCE : MEHJABIN


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

HOB, I swear you have the best NPs & the best manis.  You should be a hand model.  That said, I have never heard of this NP before.  I looked it up, found the web site and nearly died looking at the 40 new limited edition shades.












honey on boost said:


> I had some free time yesterday so I did another mani.
> 
> Kiko 389 (i think)


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm peeved. I did a fresh mani tonight. I had a mystery bottle of polish in my stash - no idea where it came from, no branding or any info on the bottle, but it's a really nice bright blue-pink/fuschia colour. I already knew from when I swatched it that the formula was pretty thin, so I did three coats, and it looked ok. All good so far. Then I went to a room with better lighting, and discovered that it was still horribly see-through! Not the desired effect. In an attempt to rescue it I added a coat of BL Fiddlesticks over the top (and a fresh topcoat, so I now have 7, yes 7 layers of polish on my nails!), as the colour is a fairly close. In my annoyance I haven't done the neatest job, and as it wasn't what I had in mind in the first place I'll probably change it again after a couple of days. The mystery polish is now in the trash, which is where it should have been all along!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I had some free time yesterday so I did another mani.
> 
> Kiko 389 (i think)


  	Gorgeous! Like Medgal says, you always do the best manis - so neat and perfect looking.


----------



## Corally (Feb 27, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm peeved. I did a fresh mani tonight. I had a mystery bottle of polish in my stash - no idea where it came from, no branding or any info on the bottle, but it's a really nice bright blue-pink/fuschia colour. I already knew from when I swatched it that the formula was pretty thin, so I did three coats, and it looked ok. All good so far. Then I went to a room with better lighting, and discovered that it was still horribly see-through! Not the desired effect. In an attempt to rescue it I added a coat of BL Fiddlesticks over the top (and a fresh topcoat, so I now have 7, yes 7 layers of polish on my nails!), as the colour is a fairly close. In my annoyance I haven't done the neatest job, and as it wasn't what I had in mind in the first place I'll probably change it again after a couple of days. The mystery polish is now in the trash, which is where it should have been all along!


 I totally get you!! I've painted my nails last Monday with a horrible np. I ended up with 1 layer basecoat, 3 thick layers np, 2 layers topcoat (some nails even 3 layers). And it's still a bit see through, looks streaky and so many bubbles!! :rants: I also threw the np away btw lol. I need to redo my nails tomorrow or the day after. I'm celebrating my birthday this Sunday and I WILL NOT have this awful mani on my nails!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found some nice pics of the new Catrice polishes!
> 
> Here they are:
> http://cream89.blogspot.de/2013/02/die-neuen-catrice-nagellacke-fotos-und.html
> ...


  	im jealous too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 27, 2013)

what????  I wanna go!!!  


MRV said:


> So I went to check out the Chanel polish situation at the department store that sells HE makeup at half price atm. They had new stuff. In fact they seem to have new stuff several times per week. They have this messy table and they just hide new things in plain sight. I'm getting paranoid - what have I missed - and just hate that they force me to not leave empty handed.
> Today I found Chanel Pêche Nacrée, June, and April, and YSL Wintergreen, here:


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm peeved. I did a fresh mani tonight. I had a mystery bottle of polish in my stash - no idea where it came from, no branding or any info on the bottle, but it's a really nice bright blue-pink/fuschia colour. I already knew from when I swatched it that the formula was pretty thin, so I did three coats, and it looked ok. All good so far. Then I went to a room with better lighting, and discovered that it was still horribly see-through! Not the desired effect. In an attempt to rescue it I added a coat of BL Fiddlesticks over the top (and a fresh topcoat, so I now have 7, yes 7 layers of polish on my nails!), as the colour is a fairly close. In my annoyance I haven't done the neatest job, and as it wasn't what I had in mind in the first place I'll probably change it again after a couple of days. The mystery polish is now in the trash, which is where it should have been all along!


 *Jennyap*, that's just way too sad--------& funny.  I admire your resolve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> I totally get you!! I've painted my nails last Monday with a horrible np. I ended up with 1 layer basecoat, 3 thick layers np, 2 layers topcoat (some nails even 3 layers). And it's still a bit see through, looks streaky and so many bubbles!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Corally*, you have to do a special mani for your big day!  What do you have in mind? 
  	At any rate,


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 27, 2013)

Today's mani is Illamasqua's Freckle----I liked it better than the lavender one, Speckle.  It's a great neutral (looks more tan IRL) around which I built my outfit and makeup for the day.


----------



## MACina (Feb 27, 2013)

...stunning, honey on boost!

  	It screems summer to me!!!!



Medgal07 said:


> Today's mani is Illamasqua's Freckle----I liked it better than the lavender one, Speckle.  It's a great neutral (looks more tan IRL) around which I built my outfit and makeup for the day.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Feb 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I had some free time yesterday so I did another mani.  Kiko 389 (i think)


  Honestly I can't understand how I can't paint my nails as pretty as yours lol what do you do? They're like so perfect


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 27, 2013)

All of the mani and haul pics have me drooling. Gorgeousness all the way around!





hwdsprincess said:


> Honestly I can't understand how I can't paint my nails as pretty as yours lol what do you do? They're like so perfect


  	Lol, this is something we all want to know.

  	honey, do you make videos? I would love to watch you do your manicure. I feel like I could learn so much by watching. I would like to improve my clean up. i don't always get a clean edge around my cuticles.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 27, 2013)

I just finished a late night mani with Illamasqua Nomad. Love. This. Color. It instantly brightens my mood. I hope it's sunny enough to take pics tomorrow.


----------



## MACina (Feb 28, 2013)

Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!



hwdsprincess said:


> Honestly I can't understand how I can't paint my nails as pretty as yours lol what do you do?* They're like so perfect*








  ..........


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2013)

B





Corally said:


> I totally get you!! I've painted my nails last Monday with a horrible np. I ended up with 1 layer basecoat, 3 thick layers np, 2 layers topcoat (some nails even 3 layers). And it's still a bit see through, looks streaky and so many bubbles!! :rants: I also threw the np away btw lol. I need to redo my nails tomorrow or the day after. I'm celebrating my birthday this Sunday and I WILL NOT have this awful mani on my nails!!


  Bah, down with bad polish! Mine didn't bubble so at least I have that!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Jennyap*, that's just way too sad--------& funny.  I admire your resolve  .


  I sure as heck wasn't going to take it all off and start over!  The irony is, in daylight I kinda love the colour the combination made, but it is just too much work. I want to try find something similar (but no glitter) in a better formula - any suggestions?


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> honey, do you make videos? I would love to watch you do your manicure. I feel like I could learn so much by watching. I would like to improve my clean up. i don't always get a clean edge around my cuticles.


  I'll third that suggestion!


----------



## MACina (Feb 28, 2013)

....we can never have too many purples! Never! Period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Love, love, love these.  You're feeding my *purple monster* right now.  *Don't know why but I can't get enough*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Feb 28, 2013)

For all of you pink lovers: Illamasqua announced on facebook that they will be making Raindrops in pink - Pink Raindrops as a thank you for all their fans!


----------



## MRV (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> For all of you pink lovers: Illamasqua announced on facebook that they will be making Raindrops in pink - Pink Raindrops as a thank you for all their fans!


  	Yes, I heard that they would do it if they got enough fans. What about green raindrops (on plants' leaves)?


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		 			 What about green raindrops (on plants' leaves)?



  	Speaking of green, as tomorrow is the 1st March (eek!!) is anyone up for a green theme for March? I have a few untried greens in my stash and I'l definitely wear one for St Patrick's Day, but it could be fun to focus on one colour for the month.

  	My greens I want to wear:
  	Illamasqua Mottle (currently on route to me)
  	A-England Dragon
  	A-England Tess d'Urbervilles
  	An old Miners polish, don't remember the name but it's a light bright lime green!

  	Plus any others I pick up before the end of the month...


----------



## Corally (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I totally get you!! I've painted my nails last Monday with a horrible np. I ended up with 1 layer basecoat, 3 thick layers np, 2 layers topcoat (some nails even 3 layers). And it's still a bit see through, looks streaky and so many bubbles!! :rants:  I also threw the np away btw lol. I need to redo my nails tomorrow or the day after. I'm celebrating my birthday this Sunday and I WILL NOT have this awful mani on my nails!!
> ...


 Thanks! :flower: My actual birthday is next Wednesday but I'll just pretend Sunday is my birthday because nothing will happen on Wednesday. I don't know what mani to wear though!!


----------



## MRV (Feb 28, 2013)

European girls! If you are interested in Essie madison ave-hue, dappen dishes are now available!


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> What a lovely turquoise! Now I'm just
> 
> ...


  	Thank you! I'm thinking about asking for a CP for some of the new ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I just finished a late night mani with Illamasqua Nomad. Love. This. Color. It instantly brightens my mood. I hope it's sunny enough to take pics tomorrow.


  	That's a gorgeous color.  I can't wait to see your mani CC!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


 The color is beautiful on you.  On my monitor it looks like a pinkish red or almost magenta, Is that how it appears IRL????  I'd like to get the color correct before offering up any possible dupes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote:
 	Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



	 		I found some nice pics of the new Catrice polishes!

 	 		Here they are:
http://cream89.blogspot.de/2013/02/die-neuen-catrice-nagellacke-fotos-und.html

 	 		I'm so jealous of everybody's hauls! I ordered some np last week, but I'll be lucky if they appear next week. Huuuuuuurryyyyyyyy Mr Postman because I need my np fix!!!

So, so gorgeous.  I'm having so much fun with nail polish and this thread.  Chatting with everyone, the gorgeous colors, manis, etc----just a HAPPY place.  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> For all of you pink lovers: Illamasqua announced on facebook that they will be making Raindrops in pink - Pink Raindrops as a thank you for all their fans!


 That's just fabulous but I'm still waiting to get my hands on Raindrops!



I would definitely purchase the pink one too.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The color is beautiful on you.  On my monitor it looks like a pinkish red or almost magenta, Is that how it appears IRL????  I'd like to get the color correct before offering up any possible dupes.


  	It's not so red IRL - more straight magenta


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Speaking of green, as tomorrow is the 1st March (eek!!) is anyone up for a green theme for March? I have a few untried greens in my stash and I'l definitely wear one for St Patrick's Day, but it could be fun to focus on one colour for the month.
> 
> My greens I want to wear:
> Illamasqua Mottle (currently on route to me)
> ...


 ABSOLUTELY---WE'RE ON IT!!!   See the thread 'Theme Makeup With A Purpose' http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/450#post_2351237. 
Below is what I posted some time ago.  I love including my nails in the running themes!!  SO FUN!!!!
Quote:
 	Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 








Everyone!  In addition to St Patrick's Day/Green Theme for March, we can also break out our BRIGHTS & LIGHTS for spring, which starts March 21st.   Lots of options----eye shadow, lipstick, blush and nail polish OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

jennyap said:


> It's not so red IRL - more straight magenta


 Okay so I'm thinking maybe Essie's 'Big Spender' or OPI's 'Alley Cat', but they both pull a tad pink.  I would bet my left arm that CC and HOB have some fabulous dupes in their collections. 





  	Edited to include:  Chanel's Infidel is a muted Magenta---it's on my wish list but CC probably already has it


----------



## jennyap (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I'm thinking maybe Essie's 'Big Spender' or OPI's 'Alley Cat', but they both pull a tad pink.  I would bet my left arm that CC and HOB have some fabulous dupes in their collections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Cool, I'll check them out


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

New Arrivals.  This is it!  I'm not buying anymore NP for the rest of THIS month!  



I know you find that shocking but today I am trying to be strong!!!  Tomorrow is another story!!! 



















The lowdown:   Top left to right = Dior Tutu, Illamasqua Caress, & Dior Nirvana
                       Bottom left to right = Dior Purple Mix, Chanel Eastern Light, & Dior Light Golden
                       Photo #2 includes my YSL replacement, Jade Imperial.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> New Arrivals.  This is it!  I'm not buying anymore NP for the rest of THIS month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  LOL!! You be strong for the next few hours.. you hear me?! 

  	Which one are you going to wear first?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> LOL!! You be strong for the next few hours.. you hear me?!
> Which one are you going to wear first?!








Yes 'Our Holy Mother of Nail Polish.'  I will obey---even if it means sitting on my hands for the rest of the day!
  	I'm feeling green or blue


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG! I've just seen that BeautyBay is selling the new China Glaze holographic nail polishes for £16 each! WTF? Regular China Glaze polishes cost £7 or so. They're not even as holographic as the Color Club ones and those cost a LOT less. I don't think so... Does anyone know how much they are in the US? I haven't managed to find prices anywhere yet.

  	EDIT: I have found them from nail Polish Direct for £8.95 each and free delivery and decided to order them. I can't be worrying about customs and shipping costs.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovely haul, Med. I wasn't so good today either. My Saks SA got Eastern Light in stock, so I completed my order for both Eastern and Western Light. Then I ordered several older polishes from the Dior boutique.

Bikini
Bond Street
  	Calypso
	Cosmo
  	Shadow
	Orchid
	Poison

  	On top of that, my Dior Forget-Me-Not that I ordered on Tuesday arrived today. It's such a pretty purple and it's scented with that rose scent that's often found in French cosmetics. The box is also different from the regular Dior box. It's silver. I so hope I can get hold of Waterlily from the same collection.

  	I also have Chanel Tendresse waiting for me. Some how the delivery was mixed up and my package was returned to the Chanel boutique. I learned that there was one near me when I contacted Chanel.com about locating the color. The Chanel SA said he could reship it to me, but I'd rather just go and pick it up tomorrow to be safe. I'm going in that area anyway to exchange my bottle of Dior Nirvana from Sephora for a better one. The one that was delivered to me has the label half way hanging off. Don't give me a sloppy bottle for $24.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I'm thinking maybe Essie's 'Big Spender' or OPI's 'Alley Cat', but they both pull a tad pink.  I would bet my left arm that CC and HOB have some fabulous dupes in their collections.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! Yes, I do have Infidel. But not Island or MRV's Peche Nacree. Those are still on my to-buy list.

  	jenny, maybe Deborah Lippmann Good Girl Gone Bad or Razzle Dazzle (both micro-glitters). Butter London Queen Vic. Chanel April, Suspicious, or Tentation.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 28, 2013)

Illamasqua Nomad. Unfortunately, the color isn't accurate. It looks turquoise/aqua in the pic, but it's really much more green. Like Granny Smith apple green.











  	I love this color, but the application for me was a problem. Bubbles started to appear after the first coat, and then it seemed gloopy after applying the second. I'm not sure if there may be an issue with the Butter London base coat. This is my second time using it and I think I'm not liking it. It's also supposed to serve as a ridge filler, but I think it makes my ridges seem more apparent. A problem I never had before. On the flip side, I do love the Butter London top coat. It actually saved my Nomad mani. It hid the bubbles and made everything appear more smooth.

  	But I love Nomad's color so much that I'm willing to deal with the hassle. Nomad is like a diva supermodel. It's difficult to work with, but you get beautiful results. I'm going to keep in mind that my issues could've been because of incompatibility with Butter London's base coat. I don't recall anyone else mentioning these issues with Illamasqua.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Poison
> On top of that, my Dior Forget-Me-Not that I ordered on Tuesday arrived today. It's such a pretty purple and it's scented with that rose scent that's often found in French cosmetics. The box is also different from the regular Dior box. It's silver. I so hope I can get hold of Waterlily from the same collection.
> 
> I also have Chanel Tendresse waiting for me. Some how the delivery was mixed up and my package was returned to the Chanel boutique. I learned that there was one near me when I contacted Chanel.com about locating the color. The Chanel SA said he could reship it to me, but I'd rather just go and pick it up tomorrow to be safe. I'm going in that area anyway to exchange my bottle of Dior Nirvana from Sephora for a better one. The one that was delivered to me has the label half way hanging off. Don't give me a sloppy bottle for $24.








 Oh I love your selections.  I ordered Poison last week but I have a feeling they're having trouble finding it because the order says 'in process.'  Talk about the challenge of the chase & the thrill of the hunt???  This is like Nail Polish Olympics!
  	I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Illamasqua Nomad. Unfortunately, the color isn't accurate. It looks turquoise/aqua in the pic, but it's really much more green. Like Granny Smith apple green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








CC your nails look gorgeous!!  I like this length a lot.  Your nails look strong and healthy!!  About Illamasqua's application.  I had a little trouble---or maybe not even trouble---I just had to be careful about placement with the speckle polishes.  I just but Mottle on and the application went better than with Freckle (the tan one) because I was accustomed to it by then.  I think it's the same with any glitter polish where you have to avoid clumping of the product.  I don't mind putting in a bit of effort---it's like the difference between applying pigment versus regular eye shadow---it requires a little effort but the end result is so worth it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Yes, I do have Infidel. But not Island or MRV's Peche Nacree. Those are still on my to-buy list.
> jenny, maybe Deborah Lippmann Good Girl Gone Bad or Razzle Dazzle (both micro-glitters). Butter London Queen Vic. Chanel April, Suspicious, or Tentation.









I knew it.  I knew you'd come through.  Thank you CC!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, so instead of buying more polish THIS month, I spent some time polishing my nails.  This is Mottle, which I love.  Now to create an eye look that compliments the nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...stunning, honey on boost!
> 
> It screems summer to me!!!!
> 
> ...


  	Thank you.  The lighting makes it appear more yellow, but it's a lovely tan and matched the tan sweater that I was wearing perfectly.


----------



## xelamazing (Feb 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Illamasqua Nomad. Unfortunately, the color isn't accurate. It looks turquoise/aqua in the pic, but it's really much more green. Like Granny Smith apple green.


  	This makes me want to get out my Nomad and wear it! But I have so many other nail polishes to go through, I'd feel guilty.


----------



## MACina (Feb 28, 2013)

AWESOME haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> New Arrivals.  This is it!  I'm not buying anymore NP for the rest of THIS month!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Feb 28, 2013)

Ladies, I am sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to order Illa polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Your manis are GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Medgal07 said:


> Okay, so instead of buying more polish THIS month, I spent some time polishing my nails.  This is Mottle, which I love.  Now to create an eye look that compliments the nails.


----------



## MACina (Feb 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you.  The lighting makes it appear more yellow, but* it's a lovely tan and matched the tan sweater that I was wearing perfectly. *


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ladies, I am sooooooooooooooooooo tempted to order Illa polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	on my wishlist i have mostly Illamasquas!!! I think they Are my favorite brand now!! Still need to wear. Viridian, jomina, poke, nomad, cameo, and noble. 

  	on my wish list: Lament, raindrops, harem, venous, superstition, spreckle, fragile and mottle and pink raindrops.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> on my wishlist i have mostly Illamasquas!!! I think they Are my favorite brand now!! Still need to wear. Viridian, jomina, poke, nomad, cameo, and noble.
> 
> on my wish list: Lament, raindrops, harem, venous, superstition, spreckle, fragile and mottle and pink raindrops.


  	Awesome wish list Naughtyp!  I'm rather enjoying Illamasqua too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments! I'm also in for the green challenge and have a head start with Nomad.

  	Med, Mottle looks so pretty. I only have Nomad and Mottle. Naughty, I'll shop from your wishlist. Those are great choices.


  	SPECKTRA PSA (Polish Service Announcement)
  	OK, Gilt.com is having another Deborah Lippmann polish sale. Who isn't a member of Gilt.com that wants some Lippmann polishes? You can get $25 off your first order with a referral, then I'll get $25 off my order. You could get about $80 worth of polishes for only $24. Any takers? These things sell out fast. I need a Deborah Lippmann fix! Lol, this is so sad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I'm also in for the green challenge and have a head start with Nomad.
> 
> Med, Mottle looks so pretty. I only have Nomad and Mottle. Naughty, I'll shop from your wishlist. Those are great choices.
> 
> ...


  	I joined Gilt several months ago, otherwise I would have taken you up on the referral offer the first time around.  Crying in my soup!   


  	   Love the PSA


----------



## MRV (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I'm also in for the green challenge and have a head start with Nomad.
> 
> Med, Mottle looks so pretty. I only have Nomad and Mottle. Naughty, I'll shop from your wishlist. Those are great choices.
> 
> ...


  	Oh, crap! Wish I had known this a week ago! They seem to ship internationally (no idea of the shipping fee though). I ordered On the Beach on Monday, and it seems to be in many sets, or 1-2 of something else I already have. Except in the set already sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Ok, back to the Green March theme: I'm starting with Hare's Asteroid Turf. It had an odd texture, kind of stiky. The application was more stippling than storking. It evened out just fine though.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

thanks medgal and CC! I hope I get them all lol I at leat have to get the spreckle ones I kno those are LE!  
  	I love both green polishes u ladies used  I was pulling out all my greens yesterday. whoa! there is a lot!! lol I really got into blues and greens the last couple months. I used to be more into bright pinks and purples ( still am lol) but I just love all  colors so much! lol 

  	one thing I'm trying to decide on is yellow np. I only have one ( Loreal.haven't tried it yet). I have BL Jasper and Zoya Piaf on my wishlist I don't know if I need both? :/ anyone have any thoughts about either one?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely haul! That Illamasqua Caress reminds me of the orders Royal Mail destroyed. I have still not received mine (ordered January 12th) but it should be on it's way. Caress was one of the discounted shades (no longer available) but I did not get it.
> 
> 
> Accurate or not, it still looks lovely. I have not worn illamasqua for a while so I can't remember any difficulties. The base coat might have to do something with it though. Ever since I've been using Essie Ridge Filler, I don't remember having much bubbles.
> ...


  	this reminds me of The ninja turtles for some reason lol!!


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> this reminds me of The ninja turtles for some reason lol!!


	It's cause Donatello rocked the purple mask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Personally, the polish reminds me of the Hulk, lol.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2013)

Not green, but close! And mint always works, doesn't it?

  	I was fed up with the stickers. They hold up quite well, but I experienced some serious shrinkage which left the tips of nearly all my nails exposed. Maybe I'll have to practice apllying them more, because I've the feeling that I pulled them too straight while I applied them. Maybe that's the reason for the shrinkage.

  	Anyways, I already told y'all that I don't like shatter polish, but I really like the result of a shatter polish applied with a sponge. I saw that at a blog and decided to try it, and it's love.






  	You can see the effect a bit better here:





  	EDIT: I took the pics pre-cleanup. SORRY!


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

....suuuuuuuuuuuper pretty, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	What kind of sponge did you use?That result looks really awesome!



Anneri said:


> Not green, but close! And mint always works, doesn't it?
> 
> I was fed up with the stickers. They hold up quite well, but I experienced some serious shrinkage which left the tips of nearly all my nails exposed. Maybe I'll have to practice apllying them more, because I've the feeling that I pulled them too straight while I applied them. Maybe that's the reason for the shrinkage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Not green, but close! And mint always works, doesn't it?  I was fed up with the stickers. They hold up quite well, but I experienced some serious shrinkage which left the tips of nearly all my nails exposed. Maybe I'll have to practice apllying them more, because I've the feeling that I pulled them too straight while I applied them. Maybe that's the reason for the shrinkage.  Anyways, I already told y'all that I don't like shatter polish, but I really like the result of a shatter polish applied with a sponge. I saw that at a blog and decided to try it, and it's love.
> 
> You can see the effect a bit better here:


 Gorgeous!! For some reason it reminds me of tortoises.  I only have a black shatter polish but I have to try this technique!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....suuuuuuuuuuuper pretty, Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Thank you!

  	I just took a new Scotch Brite sponge and cut some little pieces off the softer side. On the first hand I applied new polish on the sponge for every nail, but on the second hand I just used one dipped sponge for every nail and it actually turned out better. It's also a very quick attempt at nail art, because it's so easily done with things you have at home.


----------



## MACina (Mar 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just took a new Scotch Brite sponge and cut some little pieces off the softer side. On the first hand I applied new polish on the sponge for every nail, but on the second hand I just used one dipped sponge for every nail and it actually turned out better. It's also a very quick attempt at nail art, because it's so easily done with things you have at home.


 
  	Thank you for the detailed explanation, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Whew, that sounds difficult to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I am tempted to try it!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be back a little later to comment but just wanted to drop this link for my Essie ladies!
  	http://polishyoupretty.com/2013/03/01/swatch-review-essie-resort-2013/

  	It's the weekend, happy painting!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 1, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I'll be back a little later to comment but just wanted to drop this link for my Essie ladies!
> http://polishyoupretty.com/2013/03/01/swatch-review-essie-resort-2013/
> 
> It's the weekend, happy painting!









 I'm getting them all.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Not green, but close! And mint always works, doesn't it?
> 
> I was fed up with the stickers. They hold up quite well, but I experienced some serious shrinkage which left the tips of nearly all my nails exposed. Maybe I'll have to practice apllying them more, because I've the feeling that I pulled them too straight while I applied them. Maybe that's the reason for the shrinkage.
> 
> ...


	This turned out so pretty! I'm also not into crackle polishes, but this is beautiful. My daughter did something recently where she used crackle polish to make dots on her nails. I liked that effect too. I said I'm not into crackle, but I'm getting ready to buy a crackle set I just discovered. I'm fascinated by the effect it creates.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 1, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> It's cause Donatello rocked the purple mask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I see both the Ninja Turtles and the Hulk! You all are too funny.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thanks medgal and CC! I hope I get them all lol I at leat have to get the spreckle ones I kno those are LE!
> I love both green polishes u ladies used  I was pulling out all my greens yesterday. whoa! there is a lot!! lol I really got into blues and greens the last couple months. I used to be more into bright pinks and purples ( still am lol) but I just love all  colors so much! lol
> 
> one thing I'm trying to decide on is yellow np. I only have one ( Loreal.haven't tried it yet). I have BL Jasper and Zoya Piaf on my wishlist I don't know if I need both? :/ anyone have any thoughts about either one?


  	I was telling Med how I forget that you can only get Illamasqua from Sephora, besides from their website. I need to remember to grab LE colors right away. I hesitated with Fragile when it restocked thinking I could get it later, but then remembered there's no where else to get it. I'm going to check my local store.

  	I think Med has both of those yellows.


----------



## MRV (Mar 1, 2013)

Quote:


Slimmycakes said:


> I'll be back a little later to comment but just wanted to drop this link for my Essie ladies!
> http://polishyoupretty.com/2013/03/01/swatch-review-essie-resort-2013/
> 
> It's the weekend, happy painting!


  	OMG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is this collection?! As I have said before, there are Essie collections I can easily skip and others I'm all over, and this collection is definately one of the latter ones. It has all of my favourite colours. 100% getting them all!!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 1, 2013)

Zoya Yasmeen


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 1, 2013)

OPI Sprung (Mariah Carey collection)


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 1, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I'll be back a little later to comment but just wanted to drop this link for my Essie ladies!
> http://polishyoupretty.com/2013/03/01/swatch-review-essie-resort-2013/
> 
> It's the weekend, happy painting!


  	Gorgeous! They all shall be mine!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 1, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Zoya Yasmeen


  	Those are some pretty fierce nails you've got going on there! And that is a fabulous colour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

*MRV *your mani is so pretty! 



 I love looking and I'm so glad you share your photos.  It makes me see opportunities to expand my horizons and try things that I never thought I would or could!


MRV said:


> Lovely haul! That Illamasqua Caress reminds me of the orders Royal Mail destroyed. I have still not received mine (ordered January 12th) but it should be on it's way. Caress was one of the discounted shades (no longer available) but I did not get it.
> 
> 
> Accurate or not, it still looks lovely. I have not worn illamasqua for a while so I can't remember any difficulties. The base coat might have to do something with it though. Ever since I've been using Essie Ridge Filler, I don't remember having much bubbles.
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

yes!!! just picked up Illamasquas Spreckle and Fragile!! I want mottle too but since fragile was sold out online I figured I better get! the SA got it got me from the back. I'm so happy!! of te new 3 colors I like Harem the best I think I can throw out all my pink creams for this one!!! seriously lol 
  	and OMG I realized they don't have obsessed anymore ;( I shoulda got that when I had the chance dammit!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Naughtyp!!!  About those yellows---My favs are BL's Cheeky Chops, which is brighter than Jasper; Zoya's Piaf has a very slight hint of green and shimmer, like Chanel's Mimosa, shimmer but no green.  Mac's Near Beth Experience could be a dupe for BL's Jasper.  I'm not the person to tell you which of the five you should get.  My logic says YOLO....*GET THEM ALL*











Naughtyp said:


> thanks medgal and CC! I hope I get them all lol I at leat have to get the spreckle ones I kno those are LE!
> I love both green polishes u ladies used  I was pulling out all my greens yesterday. whoa! there is a lot!! lol I really got into blues and greens the last couple months. I used to be more into bright pinks and purples ( still am lol) but I just love all  colors so much! lol
> 
> one thing I'm trying to decide on is yellow np. I only have one ( Loreal.haven't tried it yet). I have BL Jasper and Zoya Piaf on my wishlist I don't know if I need both? :/ anyone have any thoughts about either one?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> It's cause Donatello rocked the purple mask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who says there's no humor in nail polish!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's just awesome.  That requires skill and patience.  Unfortunately, I have neither!  I love this so much!!!!


Anneri said:


> Not green, but close! And mint always works, doesn't it?
> 
> I was fed up with the stickers. They hold up quite well, but I experienced some serious shrinkage which left the tips of nearly all my nails exposed. Maybe I'll have to practice apllying them more, because I've the feeling that I pulled them too straight while I applied them. Maybe that's the reason for the shrinkage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very pretty MAChostage!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both NPs really compliment your nails!!!!


MAChostage said:


> OPI Sprung (Mariah Carey collection)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting them all.


 Oh I *need* them too


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

@ MRV I was eyeing that yesterday. It's like purple Bacterium!

Yum, I'll have some of that---I just did!!  These are stragglers from my Feb NP haulage that arrived today.  Thanks to CC, I was able to nab Dior's Forget-Me-Not!  I had previously ordered the other two, Dior's Blue Label and Chanel's Paradoxal (the purple bacterium---LOL)


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *xelamazing* 




It's cause Donatello rocked the purple mask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 



 
Personally, the polish reminds me of the Hulk, lol.



 lol that is prob why Donatello was my favorite! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp!!!  About those yellows---My favs are BL's Cheeky Chops, which is brighter than Jasper; Zoya's Piaf has a very slight hint of green and shimmer, like Chanel's Mimosa, shimmer but no green.  Mac's Near Beth Experience could be a dupe for BL's Jasper.  I'm not the person to tell you which of the five you should get.  My logic says YOLO....*GET THEM ALL*


  	you kno what? your right lol I will get both of them lol  they look so pretty!!! 
  	but after  I get all my Illamasquas


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty MAChostage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yes I agree!! I need to add that zoya to my zoya wishlist lol it grows by the day !!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> No worries. I still got my Lippmann fix late last night. I used a promotion on my credit card and bought Lady Sings the Blues for only around $6. I'm still tempted by those Gilt sets, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yea you should def go to the store if u have a chance. the store I went to didn't have them out on display yet but I just mentioned i came over here because it said they were in stock online. so she went and grabbed them for me  I can't wait to use em!
  	I did t pick up a color from Sephora and now they don't make it anymore (Obsess) I hate that the only place I can get it is from sephora  but I think they are what pushed me into VIB status lol

  	I was dying o wear my zoya Blu polish so I used it one wed so I'm just going to put fragile over it.
  	on Sunday I will start my green challenge. Off the top of my head I want to wear ILL nomad, AE Dragon and CG Running in circles. I think I'll wait to wear RIC to see the Oz movie it totally makes me think of emerald city!  plus a bunch of mint polishes and some others I can't remember right now.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> @ MRV I was eyeing that yesterday. It's like purple Bacterium!
> 
> Yum, I'll have some of that---I just did!!  These are stragglers from my Feb NP haulage that arrived today.  Thanks to CC, I was able to nab Dior's Forget-Me-Not!  I had previously ordered the other two, Dior's Blue Label and Chanel's Paradoxal (the purple bacterium---LOL)


  	I want that purple Dior!! 
  	and lol to ur other comment. we have a great sense of humor over here in the polish thread lol ;D


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> I'll be back a little later to comment but just wanted to drop this link for my Essie ladies!
> http://polishyoupretty.com/2013/03/01/swatch-review-essie-resort-2013/
> 
> It's the weekend, happy painting!


  	i am getting all of them!!! might be skipping the Madison ave collection for these!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> you kno what? your right lol I will get both of them lol  they look so pretty!!!
> but after  I get all my Illamasquas






 Sounds like a good plan!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I want that purple Dior!!
> and lol to ur other comment. we have a great sense of humor over here in the polish thread lol ;D






Naughtyp, the one to which you're referring, Forget-Me-Not is rose scented.  It you can't find that one (I got the last one that Saks had online), Dior's Purple Mix is a great dupe.  It's just ever so slightly darker, but just as pretty.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, dear!



jennyap said:


> Those are some pretty fierce nails you've got going on there! And that is a fabulous colour.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks, Med!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp, the one to which you're referring, Forget-Me-Not is rose scented.  It you can't find that one (I got the last one that Saks had online), Dior's Purple Mix is a great dupe.  It's just ever so slightly darker, but just as pretty.


  	ooooh rose scented?! how cool lol I will keep my eye out for both lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 1, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Zoya Yasmeen


	Your nails are so long! What do you do to stop them from breaking? That purple is amazing. Adds Yasmeen to my Zoya list.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp!!!  About those yellows---My favs are BL's Cheeky Chops, which is brighter than Jasper; Zoya's Piaf has a very slight hint of green and shimmer, like Chanel's Mimosa, shimmer but no green.  Mac's Near Beth Experience could be a dupe for BL's Jasper.  I'm not the person to tell you which of the five you should get.  My logic says YOLO....*GET THEM ALL*


	This confirms that I need to get more yellows. So happy and pretty.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 1, 2013)

CC, I have an acrylic overlay on my natural nail to help keep them strong.  I actively use my hands, I'm by no means a "diva" in that regard, so every once in a blue moon I'll break one.  Fortunately, and I attribute this to the overlay, the break is normally pretty clean.  Therefore I simply glue the broken nail back on and continue the repair by further reinforcing it and then overlaying the whole thing with acrylic again.  I've been doing my own nails for the past 5 months now so it's great not to stress about having to run somewhere when I do experience a break to get it fixed.  I do need to trim them down a little bit right about now, but I love having them long.  And yes, Yasmeen is even more gorgeous in person.




CartoonChic said:


> Your nails are so long! What do you do to stop them from breaking? That purple is amazing. Adds Yasmeen to my Zoya list.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This confirms that I need to get more yellows. So happy and pretty.


  	yup lol her pics sealed the deal for me too!! wish I could go get Piaf right now I have extra points so I have $3 off any item before march 9.  I am kinda broke or else until Wednesday or else I'd use it to get BL jasper. that one seems more dupeable tho so I'm going to get the zoya for $5 lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This confirms that I need to get more yellows. So happy and pretty.


 I don't know when yellow became one of my favorite colors---or at least when I started acknowledging it as such.  During a discussion about favorite colors, I said I didn't know what that was when someone pointed out quite emphatically, "yellow is your favorite color."  I was stunned at the time, but if you walk through my house you'll see pops of yellow--my favorite spot in the backyard---the hammock, is yellow & white & the large umbrella perched over it is---you guessed it---yellow!  My 
Le Creuset cookware and small Kitcheaid appliances & gadgets are all happy yellow.  How I missed or failed to acknowledge it is anybody's guess, but I suppose I do _*like*_ yellow.  It is a _very_ happy color that makes me want to dance---why not have it on your nails???


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> yup lol her pics sealed the deal for me too!! wish I could go get Piaf right now I have extra points so I have $3 off any item before march 9.  I am kinda broke or else until Wednesday or else I'd use it to get BL jasper. that one seems more dupeable tho so I'm going to get the zoya for $5 lol


 Great choice *Naughtyp*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Piaf is the most unique of the two.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Your nails are so long! What do you do to stop them from breaking? That purple is amazing. Adds Yasmeen to my Zoya list.


 Ditto--nice color with which to feed the purple monster---my urge for purple NP


----------



## jennyap (Mar 2, 2013)

Today's haul, mostly care of TKMaxx:






  	Top row, L-R: (All Leighton Denny) Honey Pot, Attention! Persian, In The Navy, Grey Expectations
  	Bottom row (all Essie) Crocadilly, Mojito Madness, Bikini So Teeny, Cascade Cool

  	More greens for March! My Illamasqua Mottle arrived too, I think that's what I'll wear first.


----------



## MACina (Mar 2, 2013)

....stunning haul, Jenny!

  	Those Leighton Denny polishes look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have never heard of this brand before.

  	And I love the Essies too!


jennyap said:


> Today's haul, mostly care of TKMaxx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2013)

Great haul *Jennyap*!  The three Essie's are some of my favs and most frequently worn of all of my Essies.  You have to love them, if only for the names!  






jennyap said:


> Today's haul, mostly care of TKMaxx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 2, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> CC, I have an acrylic overlay on my natural nail to help keep them strong.  I actively use my hands, I'm by no means a "diva" in that regard, so every once in a blue moon I'll break one.  Fortunately, and I attribute this to the overlay, the break is normally pretty clean.  Therefore I simply glue the broken nail back on and continue the repair by further reinforcing it and then overlaying the whole thing with acrylic again.  I've been doing my own nails for the past 5 months now so it's great not to stress about having to run somewhere when I do experience a break to get it fixed.  I do need to trim them down a little bit right about now, but I love having them long.  And yes, Yasmeen is even more gorgeous in person.


	Thanks for the tip. It hadn't occurred to me to try to fix a broken nail. I thought once it broke, that was that.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 2, 2013)

Lovely haul, jenny! Today was a fantastic polish shopping day for me, too!

  	I went to the Chanel boutique to pick up my order of Tendresse that got redelivered to their location some how. I stopped by Neiman Marcus while I was there to get Dior Bengale and Golden Light, both Neiman exclusive colors. I also got YSL Dore Orfevre, another Neiman exclusive color. I was so tempted to get Bleu Majorelle, but put it back because I knew I was going to Sephora next.

  	I got my replacement of Dior Nirvana at Sephora. They also had Illamasqua Fragile in stock, so I grabbed it and Speckle. I got one of the last two Speckle polishes that they had in stock. I was drooling over Harem just like Naughty. It's been added to my to-buy list, along with Venous and Noble. Then I made a quickie stop at Ulta to get some more Zoya Remove+ polish remover and grabbed Essie Going Incognito.

*Row 1:* Dior Nirvana, Dior Bengale, Dior Golden Light, YSL Dore Orfevre
*Row 2:* Essie Going Incognito, Illamasqua Fragile, Illamasqua Speckle, Chanel Tendresse






  	I also ordered the crackle set that I mentioned yesterday. It's the Dior Golden Jungle Duo. It makes this cool looking alligator pattern crackle. It didn't get approved to be sold in the US, so I had to track it down. Dior Bengale and Golden Light are from the same collection as the Duo, but Golden Light is currently being repromoted with Tutu.

  	Time to dance!


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lovely haul, jenny! Today was a fantastic polish shopping day for me, too!
> 
> I went to the Chanel boutique to pick up my order of Tendresse that got redelivered to their location some how. I stopped by Neiman Marcus while I was there to get Dior Bengale and Golden Light, both Neiman exclusive colors. I also got YSL Dore Orfevre, another Neiman exclusive color. I was so tempted to get Bleu Majorelle, but put it back because I knew I was going to Sephora next.
> 
> ...


  	Wow! I wish I could high five you on your awesome haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Looks like I need to stop my Neiman Marcus and check out Golden Light. It looks beautiful!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 2, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> Wow! I wish I could high five you on your awesome haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! Let's do a virtual high five. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Golden Light is very pretty, but rather sheer. It doesn't bother me, but wanted to give a heads up if you were expecting it to be opaque.

  	http://www.temptalia.com/dior-golden-light-vernis-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches

  	Golden Light is also known as Or Lumière (French for Golden Light) and both names are written on the label. It's said that Golden Light has also been called Golden Era. That's how it shows up on Saks' website. They use the same 207 number and I think it's supposed to be the same color even though the name is different.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 2, 2013)

So I was swatching my Dior polishes and realized I have amassed 20 of them in a month's time. Then added the cost... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Seriously, those little purchases here and there really add up and fast. I've been debating taking a business trip this month because of the expense. But my Dior purchases total nearly a third of the cost of the trip. I've been talking myself out of it even though I've said I wanted to travel more this year. I think I'll be mad at myself if I don't go.


----------



## MACina (Mar 2, 2013)

.....AWESOME haul,CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Nirvana and the Illas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> Lovely haul, jenny! Today was a fantastic polish shopping day for me, too!
> 
> I went to the Chanel boutique to pick up my order of Tendresse that got redelivered to their location some how. I stopped by Neiman Marcus while I was there to get Dior Bengale and Golden Light, both Neiman exclusive colors. I also got YSL Dore Orfevre, another Neiman exclusive color. I was so tempted to get Bleu Majorelle, but put it back because I knew I was going to Sephora next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome, awesome haul CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I love your choices and I love your tenacity in hunting down the polishes that you want.  You're down right fierce!  Ever think of adding personal shopper to your repertoire???  You're amazing!
  	I'm dancing in your honor!








CartoonChic said:


> Lovely haul, jenny! Today was a fantastic polish shopping day for me, too!
> 
> I went to the Chanel boutique to pick up my order of Tendresse that got redelivered to their location some how. I stopped by Neiman Marcus while I was there to get Dior Bengale and Golden Light, both Neiman exclusive colors. I also got YSL Dore Orfevre, another Neiman exclusive color. I was so tempted to get Bleu Majorelle, but put it back because I knew I was going to Sephora next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 2, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> Wow! I wish I could high five you on your awesome haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Golden Light is really pretty!  I was confused when I ordered mine because it was promoted under a different collection, along with Tutu which was originally promoted as part of Rosy Bow.  When I saw it with Tutu I thought, this must be mine!  I hope you get it too.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! Let's do a virtual high five.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yay, virtual high five! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Those swatches have actually made me want it even more! Sometimes I love a really beautiful sheer color that I can just slap on my nails in a hurry. I also have a feeling it would really pop over a dark navy or black polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lovely haul, jenny! Today was a fantastic polish shopping day for me, too!
> 
> I went to the Chanel boutique to pick up my order of Tendresse that got redelivered to their location some how. I stopped by Neiman Marcus while I was there to get Dior Bengale and Golden Light, both Neiman exclusive colors. I also got YSL Dore Orfevre, another Neiman exclusive color. I was so tempted to get Bleu Majorelle, but put it back because I knew I was going to Sephora next.
> 
> ...


  	awesome haul!!! love ur choices  
  	I went researching yesterday ( swatching  lol  and comparing) I honestly think Illamasquas are my favorite brand now. the single swatches i did look so much better than every color I have!! Oh and I found Obsess online at sephora! yay! I'm getting everyone on my list once my payment clears.... Lament, Harem, Obsess, Mottle, Venuous, superstition and Stance. after that I'm going to be really picky ( at least with cream polishes lol) and only get unique colors in my stash. except for those resort Essie's. 
  	ok I doubt this is going to work lol Essie and Illamasqua are my fav brands and I'm going try not to buy the same shade from 10 brands. I need to edit my collection!!
  	oh and I figured out what to do since I have so many np to try still. I'm going to pick two in the same color family and use one on my toes and on on my fingers. I change my toes everytime I cha ge my nails anyways so may as well sample all my colors! lol today I'm going to use Nomad But I need to decide on a second color.... HW! lol

  	CC once I have the polish I try not to think about how much money Ive spent amassing np lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome, awesome haul CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have it on mine! lol my mom calls me her personal shopper ( she sends me to get her makeup and stuff at the mall) and now her bf does too ( he has me pick out stuff for my mom lol). I always get to throw something in for myself so I hve no prob running all I er town lol.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 3, 2013)

My beauty haul yesterday consisted of VGN2 lipglass( was going to get Up the Amp) but they were celebrating Aids day or Viva glam so I got the lipglass instead ( I only had enough for one lipstick/gloss) and Essie peach Daquari (sp?) at Macy's.
  	At ulta I got Zoya Piaf and NyX  Rio eyeshadow trio in life is a Cha cha love ( it reminded me of the Spolied Rich Quad) for $8 since I had so many points to use lol. now I made enough tips to go get two more Zoyas  

  	All the other colors on my list are not out yet! so I'm grabbing what I can in the meantime   ok lets add Zoya on my fav list as well since I have a lot of colors on my wishlist for zoya too lol. this is a never ending cycle! 


  	Has anyone else been following lacquered lover on Instagram? She's at New York fashion week and she has been posting pics from fall np collections. DL has some new textured polishes coming out and a new glitter called Stronger( Omg it's so pretty totally getting it I love that song and Kelly Clarkson! only Amerixan idol I ever watched and voted for). theres some other stuff but I can't remember ....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2013)

CC.  Your nail polish will last well beyond the memories of your trip.  You did say a business trip correct?  I traveled extensively for business and rarely got to enjoy any of the locations because it was all about the business.  Maybe on a few occasions I added a day at the beginning or the end of a trip but they were fleeting.  Now, if you're talking about a pleasure trip/vacation that you've had your heart set upon, that's a different story.  You have substantial enough collections---makeup & NP that would allow you to impose a no buy on yourself.  That said, I think for most of us here it's a real hobby (cough addiction) from which we derive a great deal of pleasure!  It's a tough call, but one that only you can make.  Whatever you decide, you have our love & support!! 












CartoonChic said:


> So I was swatching my Dior polishes and realized I have amassed 20 of them in a month's time. Then added the cost...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome haul Naughtyp!!  I'm eager to hear how you like everything!  Which Zoyas do you have your eyes on?  I'll have to look into the upcoming fall collections that you referenced.  I have a feeling my wish list will be expanding too.






Naughtyp said:


> My beauty haul yesterday consisted of VGN2 lipglass( was going to get Up the Amp) but they were celebrating Aids day or Viva glam so I got the lipglass instead ( I only had enough for one lipstick/gloss) and Essie peach Daquari (sp?) at Macy's.
> At ulta I got Zoya Piaf and NyX  Rio eyeshadow trio in life is a Cha cha love ( it reminded me of the Spolied Rich Quad) for $8 since I had so many points to use lol. now I made enough tips to go get two more Zoyas
> 
> All the other colors on my list are not out yet! so I'm grabbing what I can in the meantime   ok lets add Zoya on my fav list as well since I have a lot of colors on my wishlist for zoya too lol. this is a never ending cycle!
> ...


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 3, 2013)

We've had really nice weather this weekend and it's getting me all pumped for Spring. So, in preparation, I rifled through my polish stash and got out all my unworn corally nail polishes! Can't wait to start wearing them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	The polish in the middle looks hot pink, but it's actually more of a reddened coral. It's so bright, it freaked my camera out!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome haul Naughtyp!!  I'm eager to hear how you like everything!  Which Zoyas do you have your eyes on?  I'll have to look into the upcoming fall collections that you referenced.  I have a feeling my wish list will be expanding too.


  I am gonna go to ulta tommorow to check out which Zoyas they have besides the spring collection. on my Zoya wishlist are: Julie, Gie Gie, Roxy, Carly, Cassi, Happy, Yasmin, Jem and Chyna. I have only seen a couple at Whole Foods only and not at either ulta by me. but they are $9 each there lol I like ulta cuz I can get two and use a $3.50 off coupon and get two for $13.  I just saw a new thread for Opi Bond girls for Summer 2013. I want pussy galore lol it's a light pink liquid sand. I will be getting it for my cousion if she does t grab it she wanted a pink liquid sand....  I'm I te rested in some of the Zoyas pixie polishes as well for summer I want the purple one for sure. in the spring set I want the red  one, Chyna. 
  	on I stage am I also saw a new BL silver from the summer collection.... those will be arriving soon before I've even got all the spring colors ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 3, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> We've had really nice weather this weekend and it's getting me all pumped for Spring. So, in preparation, I rifled through my polish stash and got out all my unworn corally nail polishes! Can't wait to start wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice! I only have one of those but I have a bunch of other corals I need to wear too!  I'm doing the green challenge this month, so I color coded my np for the most part. I have a basket of greens(reals, aquas, turquoise, mint, jade),one of glitters and silver and golds, one of purples and blues, one with reds and vamps and blacks and one of pinks and corals. plus my huge box of Untrieds that I haven't even got to yet. it's got a lot of polish In there I won't have enough space in my baskets lol so until I get more, I'm just going to keep them in the box. I also need some nail sticks. where did u a get them? I keep swatching on envelopes or paper!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The colors are amazing---they just sing nice weather!  Love them all!!!


xelamazing said:


> We've had really nice weather this weekend and it's getting me all pumped for Spring. So, in preparation, I rifled through my polish stash and got out all my unworn corally nail polishes! Can't wait to start wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am gonna go to ulta tommorow to check out which Zoyas they have besides the spring collection. on my Zoya wishlist are: Julie, Gie Gie, Roxy, Carly, Cassi, Happy, Yasmin, Jem and Chyna. I have only seen a couple at Whole Foods only and not at either ulta by me. but they are $9 each there lol I like ulta cuz I can get two and use a $3.50 off coupon and get two for $13.  I just saw a new thread for Opi Bond girls for Summer 2013. I want pussy galore lol it's a light pink liquid sand. I will be getting it for my cousion if she does t grab it she wanted a pink liquid sand....  I'm I te rested in some of the Zoyas pixie polishes as well for summer I want the purple one for sure. in the spring set I want the red  one, Chyna.
> on I stage am I also saw a new BL silver from the summer collection.... those will be arriving soon before I've even got all the spring colors ;(


 I love your Zoya wish list. Mine keeps growing too--no matter how hard I try to put the breaks on!  I'm changing my mani today.  I've had Illamasqua's Mottle on for 5 days with no chipping.  I love it, could keep it on longer, but I need to give another NP a chance.  I think I'll wear Neely next because it's green, soft & pretty!!!


----------



## Slimmycakes (Mar 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ] I also got YSL Dore Orfevre, another Neiman exclusive color.
> I also ordered the crackle set that I mentioned yesterday. It's the Dior Golden Jungle Duo. It makes this cool looking alligator pattern crackle. It didn't get approved to be sold in the US, so I had to track it down. Dior Bengale and Golden Light are from the same collection as the Duo, but Golden Light is currently being repromoted with Tutu.
> 
> Time to dance!
> ...


 Hm, thanks for the suggestion. Does anyone have any good IG people to follow in terms of nails and fashion?


----------



## Slimmycakes (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's a mani I did with the new L'oreals I purchased... before it messed up. This mani chipped before I left the house today... with a top coat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the color of this mani but the quality just isn't there. 







  	And my Illamasquas arrived yesterday! Can't wait to do a mani with them. Also meant to get Dior's Amazonia but it was sold out when I went back on the Sephora site. But passed the Dior counter today and there it was. So wooohhoo, my first Dior polish.


----------



## MRV (Mar 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp!!!  About those yellows---My favs are BL's Cheeky Chops, which is brighter than Jasper; Zoya's Piaf has a very slight hint of green and shimmer, like Chanel's Mimosa, shimmer but no green.  Mac's Near Beth Experience could be a dupe for BL's Jasper.  I'm not the person to tell you which of the five you should get.  My logic says YOLO....*GET THEM ALL*


  	Lovely set of yellows! I have only Near Beth Experience, but Jasper is already on it's way and Cheeky Chops on my list. Yesterday I ordered Orly Melodious Utopia - a lovely spring yellow like these - along with Orly Preamp - a pink! I haven't bought pinks in a while, and I usually tend to skip them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MRV (Mar 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am gonna go to ulta tommorow to check out which Zoyas they have besides the spring collection. on my Zoya wishlist are: Julie, Gie Gie, Roxy, Carly, Cassi, Happy, Yasmin, Jem and Chyna. I have only seen a couple at Whole Foods only and not at either ulta by me. but they are $9 each there lol I like ulta cuz I can get two and use a $3.50 off coupon and get two for $13.  I just saw a new thread for Opi Bond girls for Summer 2013. I want pussy galore lol it's a light pink liquid sand. I will be getting it for my cousion if she does t grab it she wanted a pink liquid sand....  I'm I te rested in some of the Zoyas pixie polishes as well for summer I want the purple one for sure. in the spring set I want the red  one, Chyna.
> on I stage am I also saw a new BL silver from the summer collection.... those will be arriving soon before I've even got all the spring colors ;(


  	Yay, Bond girls! I think I could go with Jinx and possibly Honey Ryder. I already have a blue sand and just ordered the bronzy one from Oz, so those are a skip.

  	However, I'm def. looking forward to the Zoya summer Pixies! The purple and the yellow-oranges. I will skip the first Pixie Dust collection because these are much better.

  	And... there's more Essie coming!!!






  	http://nailderellanails.blogspot.fi/2013/02/upcoming-essie-collections.html


----------



## MACina (Mar 3, 2013)

....love,love,love these polishes, xelamazing!


xelamazing said:


> We've had really nice weather this weekend and it's getting me all pumped for Spring. So, in preparation, I rifled through my polish stash and got out all my unworn corally nail polishes! Can't wait to start wearing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 3, 2013)

That is really annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But the colors are super pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Slimmycakes said:


> Here's a mani I did with the new L'oreals I purchased... before it messed up. *This mani chipped before I left the house today...* with a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Awesome, Slimmycakes


----------



## jennyap (Mar 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....stunning haul, Jenny!  Those Leighton Denny polishes look gorgeous :eyelove:  I have never heard of this brand before.


  Nor had I, but they looked so pretty I had to have them (not to mention they were a great deal). I googled and it's a UK brand, seems like they should be pretty good. Having swatched them my favourite is actually the odd one out - Honey Pot. It's a gorgeous multi-tonal copper which dries down to a matte metallic finish!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *Row 1:* Dior Nirvana, Dior Bengale, Dior Golden Light, YSL Dore Orfevre *Row 2:* Essie Going Incognito, Illamasqua Fragile, Illamasqua Speckle, Chanel Tendresse


  Nice haul CC!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 4, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> We've had really nice weather this weekend and it's getting me all pumped for Spring. So, in preparation, I rifled through my polish stash and got out all my unworn corally nail polishes! Can't wait to start wearing them. :amused:
> 
> The polish in the middle looks hot pink, but it's actually more of a reddened coral. It's so bright, it freaked my camera out!


  Oh those are so pretty lined up together like that!   





Slimmycakes said:


> Here's a mani I did with the new L'oreals I purchased... before it messed up. This mani chipped before I left the house today... with a top coat. :rants:  I love the color of this mani but the quality just isn't there  And my Illamasquas arrived yesterday! Can't wait to do a mani with them. Also meant to get Dior's Amazonia but it was sold out when I went back on the Sephora site. But passed the Dior counter today and there it was. So wooohhoo, my first Dior polish.


  So annoying!  And you're making me wish I'd got Fragile too. I saw a gorgeous mani which used Fragile and Mottle together in a gradient. But I need my money for Archie's which should finally be out at counters here this week!   





MRV said:


> Awesome purple! This reminds me I have to make a Zoya-to-buy list. I have only 4!


  I don't have any Zoyas yet, every time I see them I always think they look beautiful but I know once I start buying them I won't be able to stop and I can only cope with so many brands to buy at once LOL  I know we've seen this a few times lately, but here's my green no. 1 for March, Illa Mottle:


----------



## MRV (Mar 4, 2013)

Yet another Chanel Collection???

  	http://www.beautezine.com/chanel-spring-2013-avant-premiere-de-chanel-le-vernis-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yay, Bond girls! I think I could go with Jinx and possibly Honey Ryder. I already have a blue sand and just ordered the bronzy one from Oz, so those are a skip.
> 
> However, I'm def. looking forward to the Zoya summer Pixies! The purple and the yellow-oranges. I will skip the first Pixie Dust collection because these are much better.
> 
> ...


  	ummm getting tat purple for sure!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for the information, Jenny!

  	Honey Pot sounds very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


>


----------



## MACina (Mar 4, 2013)

....wow, what a pretty collection!


  	Thank you for sharing, MRV!



MRV said:


> Yay, Bond girls! I think I could go with Jinx and possibly Honey Ryder. I already have a blue sand and just ordered the bronzy one from Oz, so those are a skip.
> 
> However, I'm def. looking forward to the Zoya summer Pixies! The purple and the yellow-oranges. I will skip the first Pixie Dust collection because these are much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 4, 2013)

Greens of March: Illamasqua Milf. Unfortunately the top coat messed up the mani. There's all sorts of stripes and then bubbles when I tried to fix it.


----------



## MRV (Mar 4, 2013)

Swatches of upcoming DL pinks:

  	http://www.sobbingonfifth.com/2013/01/deborah-lippmanns-im-not-edible-for.html

  	http://www.sobbingonfifth.com/2013/02/deborah-lippmanns-mermaids-kiss-for.html


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 4, 2013)

Ladies, what do some of you consider to be the "must have colors" from the Color club 2013 Holo collection?  I asked a local salon/nail supply store to get them last week and the order just arrived at the store this morning so they called me to let me know!  I told them to pull one of each color for me and will quite naturally look them all over once I get there, but for those who have had the chance to see them I just wanted your opinions.


----------



## MACina (Mar 4, 2013)

Where is kimibos??? I miss her....

  	I really hope that she is fine!


----------



## Corally (Mar 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> Where is kimibos??? I miss her....  I really hope that she is fine!


  And Buick too! Where are you gals?!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Polish overload! I love coming back on here to see all the new manis, hauls and upcoming collection pics. It really does brighten my day.





MACina said:


> Where is kimibos??? I miss her....
> 
> I really hope that she is fine!


  	I was thinking the same thing. I hope she's OK and will come back with a slew of her mani pics. We're still missing Buick as well.


----------



## MACina (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, I haven' t seen her on here for ages too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> *And Buick too! *Where are you gals?!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> awesome haul!!! love ur choices
> I went researching yesterday ( swatching  lol  and comparing) I honestly think Illamasquas are my favorite brand now. the single swatches i did look so much better than every color I have!! Oh and I found Obsess online at sephora! yay! I'm getting everyone on my list once my payment clears.... Lament, Harem, Obsess, Mottle, Venuous, superstition and Stance. after that I'm going to be really picky ( at least with cream polishes lol) and only get unique colors in my stash. except for those resort Essie's.
> ok I doubt this is going to work lol Essie and Illamasqua are my fav brands and I'm going try not to buy the same shade from 10 brands. I need to edit my collection!!
> oh and I figured out what to do since I have so many np to try still. I'm going to pick two in the same color family and use one on my toes and on on my fingers. I change my toes everytime I cha ge my nails anyways so may as well sample all my colors! lol today I'm going to use Nomad But I need to decide on a second color.... HW! lol
> ...


  	You know, I think that's what I need to start doing.

  	I looked up Obsess and added it to my list. I agree, I love Illamasqua's bright, saturated colors. I call them cartoon colors. Love your list.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  Your nail polish will last well beyond the memories of your trip.  You did say a business trip correct?  I traveled extensively for business and rarely got to enjoy any of the locations because it was all about the business.  Maybe on a few occasions I added a day at the beginning or the end of a trip but they were fleeting.  Now, if you're talking about a pleasure trip/vacation that you've had your heart set upon, that's a different story.  You have substantial enough collections---makeup & NP that would allow you to impose a no buy on yourself.  That said, I think for most of us here it's a real hobby (cough addiction) from which we derive a great deal of pleasure!  It's a tough call, but one that only you can make.  Whatever you decide, you have our love & support!!


	Thanks!


----------



## MRV (Mar 4, 2013)

Forgot to ask earlier but is Illamasqua Venous an US exclusive? I spotted it on a blog a few days ago but it's not on Illamasqua.com.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love your Zoya wish list. Mine keeps growing too--no matter how hard I try to put the breaks on!  I'm changing my mani today.  I've had Illamasqua's Mottle on for 5 days with no chipping.  I love it, could keep it on longer, but I need to give another NP a chance.  I think I'll wear Neely next because it's green, soft & pretty!!!


  	Neely is on my list. I wanted to get it when Zoya had their 3 free nail polish promotion, but Neely didn't qualify with the promotion.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What color is that Zoya?


  	That would be Chloe! It was from their fleck collection they had a couple years back.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Here's a mani I did with the new L'oreals I purchased... before it messed up. This mani chipped before I left the house today... with a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Your L'Oreal mani is pretty. It's a shame the quality didn't match. Amazonia is on hold for me. I want to complete the polish set from the Golden Jungle collection and that's the last one that I need. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Yellow is my favorite color, thank you for the nail polish porn!
> Even though the Essie Resort is tried and true colors, I still prefer it over the Madison Collection so I say go for it.
> OHH I'm so jealous. I wanted that Dior top coat but never got around to looking for it. Good purchase. Thanks for the info on YSL Dore Orfevre. Never seen it before and just may purchase. What other department stores have exclusive colors?
> Hm, thanks for the suggestion. Does anyone have any good IG people to follow in terms of nails and fashion?


 Nail Porn??? 






Nail Porn???


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome purple! This reminds me I have to make a Zoya-to-buy list. I have only 4!
> 
> 
> I was actually eyeing this polish last week because we finally got this collection here and I saw swatches irl. There were a few nice ones. I already have one of the sand polishes, maybe I should go back to this collection although I try to avoid that. There's so many to buy regardless.
> ...






MRV.  I'll have to check out Orly's Melodious Utopia.  Glad your allowing yourself to 'Think Pink."


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Aww Geez MRV-----I love that speckled pink!  It's like Illa's Scarce, but the pink is brighter.






MRV said:


> Yay, Bond girls! I think I could go with Jinx and possibly Honey Ryder. I already have a blue sand and just ordered the bronzy one from Oz, so those are a skip.
> 
> However, I'm def. looking forward to the Zoya summer Pixies! The purple and the yellow-oranges. I will skip the first Pixie Dust collection because these are much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Jennyap!  Mottle looks great on you!  Isn't it awesome? I hope Mottle wears as long for you as it did for me.  I didn't want to take it off but I have a new three-day rule, and I was on day five with Mottle.  My rule requires that I change my polish at least every three days or I'm not allowed to buy anymore for a month.  I imposed this rule because I'm buying more than I'm wearing, and that bothers me.  So, I went from Mottle to Zoya's Neely  





.








jennyap said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> That would be Chloe! It was from their fleck collection they had a couple years back.


	Chloe is pretty. Mermaid's Kiss is stunning. I need them all!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yet another Chanel Collection???
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/chanel-spring-2013-avant-premiere-de-chanel-le-vernis-review-photos-swatches/


	Yup. I want Chanel to slow down. One of the things I like about Chanel is that they didn't release a ton of collections, and you had time to decide and get what you want.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

HI everyone i have been a little busy trying to help my folks buy a house and after all that i get home at the end of the day  tired to just sleep, that plus my meds have me in my bed alot. i have also been with my dad , the internet at his place is awful. anyways no more excuses. im going to get my butt to spectra everyday from now on! cause i have missed you all alot. and got soo many manis to share. 

  	i got my a- englands like weeks ago, but i actually felt bad cause i dont like them, i got sucky brushes and they leave strokes and pacthes. and i can not take the extra polish put of the brush, its so frustrating. i have them packed in a box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	i have been buying polish at the drugstore and sallys. i also got some opis from the holland collection and ordered today 4 from the euro centrale collection. i also felt last week and got some zoyas.
  	i have been venturing with glitters thanks to buick. i got some confetti ones that are like $1.99 at cvs. and im late to the flaky trend but i love it. i also tried a magnetic one and i want more. i know crazy. i have done two big hauls 



  	from this haul i returned essie watermelon because i didnt see that i was used at the store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the 2 selena ones.  i got the purple and coral ones instead.
  	i also got color clubs at sally they have them at like $1.50 in the sale bin . i found  china glaze halloween set at like $6 and i finally got Essie bikini so teeny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can also see the a-englands which i hate  



  	this haul has 2 from the new orly collection boho bonet and elation generation ( A MUST GET). i also got you are blushing and  owl play cause i thought i had it but i dint 
  	i also got China glaze Sunday Funday, keep calm paint on, fade into hue, fancy pants. confetti glitters a mini orly oil. and some more drugstore ones like maybelline and nyc. the color club mini from tjmaxx and the magnetic one. plus some unknown brands the ones that say arts  and the one with the bling cap. and chi. 

  	from the holland collection i got: thanks a windmillion, i dont give a rotterdam, i have a herring problem, dutch ya love opi, kiss me on my tulips, red light ahead, where?
  	i love them all i dont know why i skipped them before. 

  	***im waiting in the mail for a zoya order with:
  	opal- flaky 
  	maisie -flaky 
  	skylar 
  	fei fei 
  	lotus
  	yummy 
  	jacqueline - my mom;s name and she kind of wanted it when i was seen some swatches online. 
  	sharon- free 

  	***an amazon order with opi's:
  	cant find y chez book 
  	you are such a budapest 
  	my vampire is buff 
  	polka.com

  	and *drugstore.com has 20% off beauty and it includes OPI so they come at $5.60!!!!!!!!* im going to beg my bother for atleast 8 that i kind of want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing nails that you have there *MRV*





 The polish is pretty too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've added it to my wish list!!


MRV said:


> Greens of March: Illamasqua Milf. Unfortunately the top coat messed up the mani. There's all sorts of stripes and then bubbles when I tried to fix it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

YAY Kimibos---We missed you! 



 So sorry you didn't like your A Englands.  I'm in shock.  I have not yet received mine, if you can believe that





.  GREAT HAUL, minus the AEs that you don't like.


kimibos said:


> HI everyone i have been a little busy trying to help my folks buy a house and after all that i get home at the end of the day  tired to just sleep, that plus my meds have me in my bed alot. i have also been with my dad , the internet at his place is awful. anyways no more excuses. im going to get my butt to spectra everyday from now on! cause i have missed you all alot. and got soo many manis to share.
> 
> i got my a- englands like weeks ago, but i actually felt bad cause i dont like them, i got sucky brushes and they leave strokes and pacthes. and i can not take the extra polish put of the brush, its so frustrating. i have them packed in a box
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY Kimibos---We missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  thanks hun, i cant believe you havent received them yet!! the brushes i got suck, im sad. waited so long for that. but anyways im enjoying all the other polishes i got


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi kimibos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great to have you back! You've been busy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Sorry to hear that you don't like your A-Englands. Maybe you should contact the company and let them know about the brushes. Adina seems like she'll do something to try to fix it.

  	Med, I'm thinking you should contact A-England, too. It's March now and you still haven't received your order. Did you ever get a shipping notice?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Chloe is pretty. Mermaid's Kiss is stunning. I need them all!






Me too CC ,



Me too


----------



## jennyap (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hi kimibos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I agree, can't hurt can it. I was thinking about asking Adina to add in a couple of new caps/brushes next time I place an order. Because I know there will be a next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and it's easy for me as I'm positively local!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hi kimibos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I did get a shipping notice and diaried my calendar for follow-up, per A England's recommendation.  I sent an Email on Friday and I have not yet gotten a reply.  If I don't hear from them, or if I do not get my NP by Friday I will request a full refund---nearly $100.00


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

So glad Kimibos is back.  We're still missing *BUICK*.  Maybe we can chat her up...you know, when you talk about a person a lot and they seemingly appear, suddenly.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Welcome back! Sounds like you've been super busy - with real life and hauling NP! I'm sorry you don't like your A-Englands, that's so disappointing when you've waited for something. I got a couple with bad brushes too, but I managed to make them work - I still love the polish. Seems like they might have got a bad batch
> 
> I agree, can't hurt can it. I was thinking about asking Adina to add in a couple of new caps/brushes next time I place an order. Because I know there will be a next time
> 
> ...


  	      Hi yeah even if im busy there is lots of time for my polish hordering lol. im going to try some brushes from other bottles like from a clear wet n wild polish.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

ok going back i really liked all the illamasqua polishes that you guys have hauled or  are wearing the new ones. i hope they have them at my sephora next time im there. i also hope cheapy brands get to do something similar.  i know milani is coming up with texture polishes so maybe they do something like this.  its not original but i like cheap lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

I did a skittles mani! I don't know. I think my nails look more like Mike and Ike candies instead of Skittles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I wanted to use a yellow polish on my thumb at first, but I only have two yellows and neither one would've worked well with the other colors. I used Lime instead because of the March theme. It should still count. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dior Lime - pinky, thumb
  	Dior Mango - ring
  	Dior Pasteque - middle
  	Dior Saint-Tropez - index











  	My favorite polish from last week is Illamasqua Nomad. I LOVE the color. I made a swatch on a nail stick and didn't have any of the bubbling or uneveness issues I had when I did my nails. I really do think those problems were caused by the Butter London base coat. I'm still testing the base coat to make sure the problems are not due to user error. I applied an even thinner layer of the base coat with my skittles mani and got much better results. I think I may have had too much on my brush the first two times I used it. We'll see.

  	I also recommend the Butter London top coat. I'm loving it so far. It makes my nails smooth and glossy, and it dries quickly.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HI there.  i felt liked doing that but i just feel so bad they are probably getting lots of emails and all that. im just going to used other brushes but as of now i dont want to se them lol  i love all you dior hauls. once again total envy.
> Hi yeah even if im busy there is lots of time for my polish hordering lol. im going to try some brushes from other bottles like from a clear wet n wild polish.


  	That's a good idea about using other brushes. And there's always time for polish hoarding.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ok going back i really liked all the illamasqua polishes that you guys have hauled or  are wearing the new ones. i hope they have them at my sephora next time im there. i also hope cheapy brands get to do something similar.  i know milani is coming up with texture polishes so maybe they do something like this.  its not original but i like cheap lol


  	look at Vampy Varnish blog. Walmart had some Hard candy polishes that are coming out..


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

ok i have 16 manis to share and some swatches of the new china glaze polishes and the unknown brands from tjmaxx plus some glitters.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> look at Vampy Varnish blog. Walmart had some Hard candy polishes that are coming out..


  	     HOLY F, thanks naughtyp.  walmart is 3 towns away from where i live but im soo going to get those!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ok i have 16 manis to share and some swatches of the new china glaze polishes and the unknown brands from tjmaxx plus some glitters.


	Can't wait!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

Nicole by O. *love song           *         Nicole by O* Blue and me    *                 Covergirl *Wine Stain *                        Sally H *Mint sorbet + Orly love each other*


 

 

 

 
  	OPI *red lights Ahead, where?*     OPI* Dutch ya love opi* + Orly *cant be tame* and then OPI *im a princess you are not * / my mom= OPI *Windmillion plus confetti ice ice baby *



 

 

 


  	opi *i have a herring problem     *      OPI* i dont give a rotterdam  *         OPI *Who the Sherk are you? and A good Mandarin are hard to find PLUS Color club Snow flakes*



 

 

 

 

  	Orly* Green with envy plus CC snow flakes* / Color Club magnetic *no name on bottom* / ORLY* ELATION Generation*





/ and Cinthi Rowley mint plus Confetti PINK confetti lol 

  	   NEW CHINA GLAZE ONES.


 
  	Big finger* Sunday Funday* ,* FANCY PANTS* on POINTY, MIDDLE is * FADE INTO HUE*, *KEEP CALM PAINT ON.* little finger is ORLY *You are Blushing.*



 


  	here the big finger is ORLY* boho bonet, *in second pic with *PInk confetti* on top
  	the *baby blue color  with Confetti dragonFly* and middle finger *mint with NYcolors glitter*,  are from arts colors a brand at tj maxx. 
*Cinthia Rowley with party palace blue glitter* from confetti.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a skittles mani! I don't know. I think my nails look more like Mike and Ike candies instead of Skittles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It counts lol.  love them!  I am wearing nomad right now no issues but I am in love with this color OMG! on my toes I have sinful colors mint candy apple. I sorted thru my greens and picked a pair for each color. I have three greens that are not similar to any other green I have so I will just use those on both my nails and toes ( they are AE dragon, CG Running in circles and Im with the lifeguard). all my mints are in pairs and my golden dark greens are too. and my aqua/ turquoise colors!  this is going to really help me out doing it this way  
  	Today I got Zoya Julie and Roxy at ulta. 

  	Both of the DL pinks are so pretty!!! I planned on only getting the purple mermaid one and the mint sprinkle but I may change my mind lol! 

  	Whole foods by me has a better zoya section but they don't have any of the new collections yet. Ulta only has the new collections basically lol plus a few others. I hope they have another sale online like they did in jan lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a skittles mani! I don't know. I think my nails look more like Mike and Ike candies instead of Skittles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      i love the mani and nomad as well. i tried the butter london base coat the milky one and the horse fertilizer but somehow didnt care about both. like i didnt see them doing any good or bad, they are packed now, but ill have to use them eventually. omg you have to try a flaky polish, on top of Dior LIME, my favorite mani so far is who the sherk are you? with a flaky on top. its absolute insanity !!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 4, 2013)

Quote:
  	Originally Posted by kimibos 

  	     HOLY F, thanks naughtyp.  walmart is 3 towns away from where i live but im soo going to get those! 
  	Did u see the candy sprinkle ones? I want the mint and blue ones! 
  	i love flakies I have the china glaze hunger games the capital and Essie's shine of the times I wear them over everything lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kimibos
> 
> HOLY F, thanks naughtyp.  walmart is 3 towns away from where i live but im soo going to get those!
> ...


  	      yes i saw all the polishes that they are coming out with, and i kind of want them all. i have been looking for that essie one but no luck im going to have to get it from ebay with the CG one too.  i have flaky fever right now!


----------



## MACina (Mar 4, 2013)

kimibos, I am soooooooooooooooooooo glad to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I missed you so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	What a STUNNING haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> Nicole by O. *love song           *         Nicole by O* Blue and me    *                 Covergirl *Wine Stain *                        Sally H *Mint sorbet + Orly love each other*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yet another Chanel Collection???
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/chanel-spring-2013-avant-premiere-de-chanel-le-vernis-review-photos-swatches/








 Nice, but I need to get off the crazy train (hauling like crazy), but hell--it's so much fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Ladies, what do some of you consider to be the "must have colors" from the Color club 2013 Holo collection?  I asked a local salon/nail supply store to get them last week and the order just arrived at the store this morning so they called me to let me know!  I told them to pull one of each color for me and will quite naturally look them all over once I get there, but for those who have had the chance to see them I just wanted your opinions.








MACHostage.  I was not familiar with these so I looked them up.  They're not what I would normally wear but I'm on a mission to be open minded & try new things.  I would try Beyond, just to get my feet wet in the Holo pool.  Hopefully some Holo lovers here will chime in.

Images for _Color club 2013 Holo collection_

  	http://www.kaylashevonne.com/2013/02/review-swatches-color-club-halo-hues_28.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a skittles mani! I don't know. I think my nails look more like Mike and Ike candies instead of Skittles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








CC your skittle mani is so, so pretty!  Skittles & Mike & Ikes are my favorite candies, so you can call it either---I find both totally appealing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the colors---your mani really turned out nice.  They're *HAPPY* nails!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kimibos!  You have made up for lost time, and then some.  You did such a good job.  I love that you showed the manis before & after glitter, and I love them BOTH ways!!!


kimibos said:


> Nicole by O. *love song           *         Nicole by O* Blue and me    *                 Covergirl *Wine Stain *                        Sally H *Mint sorbet + Orly love each other*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HI there.  i felt liked doing that but i just feel so bad they are probably getting lots of emails and all that. im just going to used other brushes but as of now i dont want to se them lol  i love all you dior hauls. once again total envy.
> Hi yeah even if im busy there is lots of time for my polish hordering lol. im going to try some brushes from other bottles like from a clear wet n wild polish.


 I dont' think you should have to pull brushes from other polishes.  How unfortunate.  I think for the price---and everyone who received their AEs seems pleased with the polish, the brushes should at least be commensurate with the quality of the polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That would be a shame. I hope you get a response soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Things must be a bit rough still their at A-England.  I've gotten immediate replies in the past.  Unless they are trying to track the order down before they respond. 





I really miss Buick's chiding and sense of humor!  

BTW, is HOB on vacation again?  I count on her manis---they have become the gold standard to which I aspire.

Using brushes from other NPs is a short-term solution to a problem that shouldn't exist.  For a brush to come with a NP and to suitably/effectively deliver/dispense a product is a reasonable expectation.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I dont' think you should have to pull brushes from other polishes.  How unfortunate.  I think for the price---and everyone who received their AEs seems pleased with the polish, the brushes should at least be commensurate with the quality of the polish.








  	I know the problem existed previously for some AEs, and everybody who contacted Adina about it was super pleased with the communication and Adina's excellent service. So don't worry and contact her!


  	I'm happy to see you abou, *kimibos*! Love your haul pics. I'm dying to try some Hard Candy polishes too, especially their 'speckled' ones, but of course I don't see a way to get some. Let's hope that speckled polishes stay on trend for a while, because I love them!


  	I totally forgot MANI MONDAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Let's see, I did only two manis last week, first one the 'lace' stickers which I liked but was a bit disappointed because of the very obvious tipwear, and second the silver/mint crackled mani. Loved that and I can only encourage everybody to try it - it's really not difficult at all!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for your input, Med.  But who am I fooling?  I went down there and got all 6 colors.  The prices they charge at this place are significantly below retail so I couldn't resist.  I'm not into the traditional spring pastel polishes so much so I think that these holos will fit the bill for me in that regard.  They've been moved to the front in my "next to try/use" stash.  I'm betting that Beyond is going to be beautiful!



Medgal07 said:


> MACHostage.  I was not familiar with these so I looked them up.  They're not what I would normally wear but I'm on a mission to be open minded & try new things.  I would try Beyond, just to get my feet wet in the Holo pool.  Hopefully some Holo lovers here will chime in.
> 
> Images for _Color club 2013 Holo collection_
> 
> http://www.kaylashevonne.com/2013/02/review-swatches-color-club-halo-hues_28.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> It counts lol.  love them!  I am wearing nomad right now no issues but I am in love with this color OMG! on my toes I have sinful colors mint candy apple. I sorted thru my greens and picked a pair for each color. I have three greens that are not similar to any other green I have so I will just use those on both my nails and toes ( they are AE dragon, CG Running in circles and Im with the lifeguard). all my mints are in pairs and my golden dark greens are too. and my aqua/ turquoise colors!  this is going to really help me out doing it this way
> Today I got Zoya Julie and Roxy at ulta.
> 
> Both of the DL pinks are so pretty!!! I planned on only getting the purple mermaid one and the mint sprinkle but I may change my mind lol!
> ...


	Nomad is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's a great idea about pairing similar colors for your toes. I'll do the same to help go through my untrieds even faster.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i love the mani and nomad as well. i tried the butter london base coat the milky one and the horse fertilizer but somehow didnt care about both. like i didnt see them doing any good or bad, they are packed now, but ill have to use them eventually. omg you have to try a flaky polish, on top of Dior LIME, my favorite mani so far is who the sherk are you? with a flaky on top. its absolute insanity !!!!


	Amazing manis kimibos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to have to look for some of those new China Glaze colors.

  	Right now, the Butter London base coat is the only one I have since I got rid of the Instant Artificials hardener. I have to keep using it until I go to the store to get something else. I'll probably just go back to using an oldie but goodie as my base coat. Sally Hansen Hard as Nails.

  	I think I only have one flaky in my stash. China Glaze Luxe And Lush. I'm changing my mani on Thursday, so I'll add the flakies tomorrow, or maybe a glitter.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Things must be a bit rough still their at A-England.  I've gotten immediate replies in the past.  Unless they are trying to track the order down before they respond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our internet went out at home so I've been lurking from my phone. Finally got a chance to catch up.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2013)

My order of the new China Glaze holo polishes has arrived! I got all  12of them! Sadly one bottle broke in transit, but luckily only the neck of it, so I could still swatch it. I've asked for a replacement. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC your skittle mani is so, so pretty!  Skittles & Mike & Ikes are my favorite candies, so you can call it either---I find both totally appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This made me smile so much. You made HAPPY match my nails! I don't know why this tickles me so.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I know the problem existed previously for some AEs, and everybody who contacted Adina about it was super pleased with the communication and Adina's excellent service. So don't worry and contact her!
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see you abou, *kimibos*! Love your haul pics. I'm dying to try some Hard Candy polishes too, especially their 'speckled' ones, but of course I don't see a way to get some. Let's hope that speckled polishes stay on trend for a while, because I love them!
> ...


  	I really liked your crackle mane. It looked very elegant.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> They look awesome all lined up next to each other!
> Sorry about the mani  At least the colors are pretty! You're going to love Amazonia.
> I'm defintely getting that purple and green.. and just MAYBE the coral.
> 
> ...


  	Um, is this a hint about something?


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Um, is this a hint about something?


	Not yet! lol But we're thinking about trying soon


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 5, 2013)

*SALE ALERT!!*

  	Some illamasqua's are currently $7 at all JC Penny Sephora locations. I'll put a list of the colors below. I'm going to check out my local store today, hopefully they have some stuff still.



 		Bacterium 	
 		Baptiste 	
 		Collide 	
 		Gamme 	
 		Jo'mina 	
 		Lament 	
 		Muse 	
 		Obsess 	
 		Phallic 	
 		Poke 	
 		Purity 	
 		Radium 	
 		Rampage 	
 		Rare 	
 		Scarab 	
 		Scorch 	
 		Vice 	
 		Viridin 
 

  	Butter London is also 3 for $30 today on their site. If you do a live chat or call Nordstrom they'll do a price match and you get free shipping.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> *SALE ALERT!!*
> 
> Some illamasqua's are currently $7 at all JC Penny Sephora locations. I'll put a list of the colors below. I'm going to check out my local store today, hopefully they have some stuff still.
> 
> ...


  	I'm all over the Illamasquas! I tried the Butter London coupon earlier. It's a dud. I mean it works, but not how I thought it would. It only discounts one $15 amount from your oder, so it doesn't work on multiple sets of three. On top of that, you only get free shipping if you spend $50+. I'll do the price match at Nordstrom instead! Thanks again for that tip. I remember now that you mentioned that before. Does it work in store?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm suffering from np overload. And so many pretty manis!
  	CC, such happy colours! Just great.
  	Medgal, love how Neely complements your skintone! Lovely!
  	Slimmycakes, love your colour choices! Those two really compliment each other. Bummer about the application tho.

  	I did a mani with one of the new Catrice polishes and a silver crackle. The Catrice is purple (though my camera doesn't want to show it as purple) and was a b§$%!&h to apply. The silver crackle was more difficult to apply than the mint one and I'm on the whole not so sure about the whole thing. Looks a bit like some fungus growing on my nails? So help me out with this, ladies: yay or nay?







  	I'm so jealous of all those great deals you ladies have in the US! Enjoy and remember: YOLO!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Thanks for your input, Med.  But who am I fooling?  I went down there and got all 6 colors.  The prices they charge at this place are significantly below retail so I couldn't resist.  I'm not into the traditional spring pastel polishes so much so I think that these holos will fit the bill for me in that regard.  They've been moved to the front in my "next to try/use" stash.  I'm betting that Beyond is going to be beautiful!






Great haul MACH!  When you find what you love, I say go for it-----and of course----*YOLO*!!! 




 I think I may need to nab a few of these for my daughter!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

FUNGUS???  No, no. no Anneri. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked at this and loved it, but my most glaring reaction was---I don't have the talent to do this!!! 






Anneri said:


> I'm suffering from np overload. And so many pretty manis!
> CC, such happy colours! Just great.
> Medgal, love how Neely complements your skintone! Lovely!
> Slimmycakes, love your colour choices! Those two really compliment each other. Bummer about the application tho.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> They look awesome all lined up next to each other!
> Sorry about the mani  At least the colors are pretty! You're going to love Amazonia.
> I'm defintely getting that purple and green.. and just MAYBE the coral.
> 
> ...






Yay HOB---you're my inspiration---glad your internet is back up!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 5, 2013)

I really like your mani,Anneri!

  	Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......definitely: *Y*AY!



Anneri said:


> I'm suffering from np overload. And so many pretty manis!
> CC, such happy colours! Just great.
> Medgal, love how Neely complements your skintone! Lovely!
> Slimmycakes, love your colour choices! Those two really compliment each other. Bummer about the application tho.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

*My A England Saga*---So I contacted Adina last week and got no response, so just before a little NP haul (translates shopped like a crazed Ninja--three Chanels & two Diors) in the wee hours, I decided to send yet another message because it was so unlike Adina not to respond.  Well, I had a message from her this morning apologizing & confirming that my order was destroyed (I think we all knew that) and giving me a link to a web site on which to purchase AEs in the US.  That site is *www.beautometry.com.  *I will be getting a full refund.  I genuinely feel bad for Adina, but I'm glad she found a vehicle for her product.  Given the AE NP brush issue and this incident, I think I'll pass on AEs for now.  I'm sure I'll check the web site out again at some point.
Now--off for another AP fix 



You ladies (enablers!) have given me a lot to work with!!!  Oh and UPS just arrived with some goodies that I ordered from Nordies last month.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *My A England Saga*---So I contacted Adina last week and got no response, so just before a little NP haul (translates shopped like a crazed Ninja--three Chanels & two Diors) in the wee hours, I decided to send yet another message because it was so unlike Adina not to respond.  Well, I had a message from her this morning apologizing & confirming that my order was destroyed (I think we all knew that) and giving me a link to a web site on which to purchase AEs in the US.  That site is *www.beautometry.com.  *I will be getting a full refund.  I genuinely feel bad for Adina, but I'm glad she found a vehicle for her product.  Given the AE NP brush issue and this incident, I think I'll pass on AEs for now.  I'm sure I'll check the web site out again at some point.
> Now--off for another AP fix
> 
> 
> ...


	Sorry to hear that, Med. I understand you wanting to hold off on getting more A-Englands.


  	Anneri, I think I'm going to have to say Nay on the mani. I like the colors, but I only see fungus now since you described it that way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Not yet! lol But we're thinking about trying soon






That's awesome HOB!  Best wishes and happy trying


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Sorry to hear that, Med. I understand you wanting to hold off on getting more A-Englands.
> 
> Anneri, I think I'm going to have to say Nay on the mani. I like the colors, but I only see fungus now since you described it that way.


  	Awwwww the power of suggestion


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

I just got back from my local JC Penny Sephora. Epic fail. I was told that they only had 5 of the Illamasqua colors on sale and that they were already sold out. I asked her to price check one of the colors on Honey's list and it rang up a full price. Then I went to Ulta which is only across the street. I wanted to pick up another green polish that I saw when I got Going Incognito on Saturday. It was Pretty Edgy and it was sold out. In fact, a bunch of the Essie polishes I saw a few days ago were wiped out. I was so disappointed. I came back empty handed.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwwww the power of suggestion


	Lol, I know. I guess I'm too impressionable. I'm curious to see your new goodies that were delivered and your ninja haul. I also don't know how I missed your Neely mani. Gorgeous.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwwww the power of suggestion


  	Heh, I brought it upon myself, didn't I? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	No worries CC, I asked and am glad to receive honest answers!

  	I showed the mani to my bf when he came home and may have mentioned the word 'mould' and he just said "Halloween?"
  	So now at least I have already an inspiration for that.

  	But anyway, I've to don my yellow domestic goddess gloves tomorrow and clean the apartment, and that will be the natural end of this mani, I guess.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CC, that's just so sad.  That's how I felt after my AE news.  I was forced to lick my wounds with an alternative haul---couldn't shake that feeling of emptiness.  That said, a stranger out side of this thread would think we were discussing the loss of a mate or something!






CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I know. I guess I'm too impressionable. I'm curious to see your new goodies that were delivered and your ninja haul. I also don't know how I missed your Neely mani. Gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heh, I brought it upon myself, didn't I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I still like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will not be swayed


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 5, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm suffering from np overload. And so many pretty manis!
> CC, such happy colours! Just great.
> Medgal, love how Neely complements your skintone! Lovely!
> Slimmycakes, love your colour choices! Those two really compliment each other. Bummer about the application tho.
> ...


	Yay to the purple and nay to the crackle. But then again I'm anti crackle so my opinion may not count lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2013)

I have pictures and swatches of the new China Glaze holo polishes, all 12! The dark blue one is the broken one, that's why there's polish on another bottle too.  Sadly it's one of the prettiest shade as well. Ho hum, I'm sure I'll get a replacement one soon (although I haven't heard back from Nail Polish Direct yet). I thought they didn't look very holo in some pictures I'd seen, but they are actually pretty decent. The pictures were taken in full early afternoon sunshine.
















  	I'm wearing Color Club Cherubic on my nails for comparison.












  	I'll have a more detailed post on my blog later today.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I just got back from my local JC Penny Sephora. Epic fail. I was told that they only had 5 of the Illamasqua colors on sale and that they were already sold out. I asked her to price check one of the colors on Honey's list and it rang up a full price. Then I went to Ulta which is only across the street. I wanted to pick up another green polish that I saw when I got Going Incognito on Saturday. It was Pretty Edgy and it was sold out. In fact, a bunch of the Essie polishes I saw a few days ago were wiped out. I was so disappointed. I came back empty handed.


	Oh no! That sucks. Maybe I should call mine before I go.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I just got back from my local JC Penny Sephora. Epic fail. I was told that they only had 5 of the Illamasqua colors on sale and that they were already sold out. I asked her to price check one of the colors on Honey's list and it rang up a full price. Then I went to Ulta which is only across the street. I wanted to pick up another green polish that I saw when I got Going Incognito on Saturday. It was Pretty Edgy and it was sold out. In fact, a bunch of the Essie polishes I saw a few days ago were wiped out. I was so disappointed. I came back empty handed.


  	    im sorry you couldnt get the illamasquas.  the essie and nicole by opi have been empty at my cvs;s for like two weeks. my dad was going to gift me ones but that had none not even blanc!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Those China Glaze holos are mesmerizing!




honey on boost said:


> Oh no! That sucks. Maybe I should call mine before I go.


  	I would call. Please post what they say.


  	Those new sparkly Diors are showing up on Sephora.com, but they're not in stock yet. They're showing as $25. They are on Saks.com for $24. They were still preorder just yesterday, but now they're normal sale. One of the colors is already gone.

  	I still need to fill my polish void after my earlier failed attempts. I'm trying to decide between the Diors or the Butter Londons.


----------



## MRV (Mar 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nicole by O. *love song           *         Nicole by O* Blue and me    *                 Covergirl *Wine Stain *                        Sally H *Mint sorbet + Orly love each other*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Welcome back, kimibos! You have not been idle! ELATION Generation is nice&juicy, maybe I should have ordered it after all... Sunday Funday looks intense, now I want to wear it! And Who the Shreck are you? I love it, too!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 5, 2013)

My current mani. Butter London Sprog..


----------



## MRV (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh! They are looking better than we thought. What shades do you recommend color and holo wise?


  	Finally I got some Spring Butters! Above: Jasper, Kerfuffle, and Molly-Coddled. I wanted Fiver but they didn't have it, so I got Kerfuffle instead. Below: I also got Bumster (looking really brownish next to Jasper, both yellows!) and Primrose Hill Picnic which my mother brought from a trip.


----------



## MRV (Mar 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani. Butter London Sprog..


  	Need this too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! Squatter is an intense springy green. I have to wear it in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You two just did me in without even trying. Butter London it is!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani. Butter London Sprog..


  	     loving your mani! sprog is a beautiful color, it started my periwinkle fever!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! Squatter is an intense springy green. I have to wear it in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      nice haul, i dont have any of those so i cant wait to see your pics and thought on them.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2013)

My personal favourites would be Infra Red, When Stars Collide (3rd and 4th from the left in the swatch pictures, the bright pink and burgundy coloured ones), Take A Trek, Strap On Your Moonboots and Galactic Gray (9th, 10th and 11th, medium blue, dark blue and dark grey ones). I like the lighter ones as well, but to me the darker ones are prettier.

  	I've written up my post now, the link is in my signature.



MRV said:


> Nice! Squatter is an intense springy green. I have to wear it in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wowza. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just ordered Sprog....so glad I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It look awesome on you HOB!


honey on boost said:


> My current mani. Butter London Sprog..


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

I couldn't let it go and made a trip out to my Nordstom to get the Butter London polishes. I know I could've ordered them online, but I wanted to use my Nordstrom card to get the points. (I'm also trying to qualify for the Holiday party at the end of year.) I still only have my temp card because of a mix up with my address, and I can only use the temp card in store. It doesn't work online or over the phone.

  	Side note - I explained to my friend why I wanted to go to the store instead of ordering online. His response was, "So you're basically shopping so you can go to a party to do more shopping?" I'm like, "Yeah. You get 10 points when you normally only get 2!" I was met with a confused, blank stare. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Here's my Butter London haul:
  	Fiver
  	Kerfuffle
  	Molly Coddled
  	Slapper
  	Macbeth
  	Snog

  	I finally have Slapper and Macbeth. I really wanted Trout Pout, but they were sold out. I got Snog instead, but now I'm thinking I should've gotten Fruit Machine instead. I do plan to get the rest of the spring colors later. Lol, maybe like tomorrow while the sale is still going on. I can't resist a deal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

March?  That would be now MRV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to see an intense springy green
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I ordered Chanel's April, Emprise & Particuliere (already have the matching lipstick) & Dior's Pink Kimono & Riviera.  I just love Butter London. Fiver is the softest mint green ever.  I hope you're able to find it at some point. I have all except Bumster and Primrose Hill Picnic.  It looks red here---is it red or pink?  


MRV said:


> Nice! Squatter is an intense springy green. I have to wear it in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't let it go and made a trip out to my Nordstom to get the Butter London polishes. I know I could've ordered them online, but I wanted to use my Nordstrom card to get the points. (I'm also trying to qualify for the Holiday party at the end of year.) I still only have my temp card because of a mix up with my address, and I can only use the temp card in store. It doesn't work online or over the phone.
> 
> Side note - I explained to my friend why I wanted to go to the store instead of ordering online. His response was, "So you're basically shopping so you can go to a party to do more shopping?" I'm like, "Yeah. You get 10 points when you normally only get 2!" I was met with a confused, blank stare.
> 
> ...






 *GREAT* haul CC!!!  Ulta.com & Nordstrom.com has Trout Pout---just saying----and enabling


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *GREAT* haul CC!!!  Ulta.com & Nordstrom.com has Trout Pout---just saying----and enabling


	Believe me, I'm getting it! No enabling necessary. Slapper, Trout Pout and Macbeth are the colors that made me want to try Butter London in the first place, so I wanted them for a long time. I have absolutely no idea why I didn't purchase them first, or why I didn't get them until now. I'll wait for another sale to get Trout Pout.

  	The Nordstrom price match actually worked out better for me because Fiver and Kerfuffle are currently out of stock at ButterLondon.com. Those are the main two spring colors I wanted. Shucks, I'm still tempted to order from Butter London so I can get the Starkers collection. I'm surprised they're not on Nordstrom.com, but they are on Beauty.com. Beauty.com needs another sale, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Has anyone else tried the the Illamasqua sale at JC Penny Sephora? I asked my daughter to check the JC Penny near her. She said the same thing, only 5 colors in the sale and all sold out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> March?  That would be now MRV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Riviera is on my list. I think you're going to love April. I haven't worn it yet, but it swatched beautifully. What's the matching lipstick for Particuliere?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Has anyone else tried the the Illamasqua sale at JC Penny Sephora? I asked my daughter to check the JC Penny near her. She said the same thing, only 5 colors in the sale and all sold out.


  	I'm going to check it out tommorow


----------



## panther27 (Mar 5, 2013)

My JCPenney had all the Illamasqua polishes in stock except one,I grabbed Poke.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

panther27 said:


> My JCPenney had all the Illamasqua polishes in stock except one,I grabbed Poke.


	Was it on sale for $7 when you got it? My JCP has Illamasquas in stock, but they weren't on sale.


----------



## panther27 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Was it on sale for $7 when you got it? My JCP has Illamasquas in stock, but they weren't on sale.


  	Yup they were all $7!


----------



## MACina (Mar 5, 2013)

....that is a gorgeous blue, honey on boost!!!



MRV said:


> Nice! Squatter is an intense springy green. I have to wear it in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

panther27 said:


> Yup they were all $7!








  That's so odd! Did they automatically appear as $7 when the SA scanned them, or did they have to type in a promo code? Sorry for all the questions. But I'm going back there tomorrow if I should've gotten a discount, but didn't. I gave the SA Lament to scan and it appeared full price. I don't know if she was supposed to type in some sort of code to apply the discount.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those China Glaze holos are mesmerizing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Do you think Nordies will get those Diors???  At least you get free shipping w/ Nordies, Free shipping at $50 /Sephora but free shipping at $150 /Saks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  They need to get with the program!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You two just did me in without even trying. Butter London it is!


 I hope you get Sprog---such a pretty color!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Riviera is on my list. I think you're going to love April. I haven't worn it yet, but it swatched beautifully. What's the matching lipstick for Particuliere?


  	It's a nude (Light, but tan family) Precieuse, 114.  I decided it was a match, so I guess that's unofficial


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Do you think Nordies will get those Diors???  At least you get free shipping w/ Nordies, Free shipping at $50 /Sephora but free shipping at $150 /Saks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I think they will. It's not Saks exclusive since Sephora is getting them. I think I also saw them for preorder on NeimanMarcus.com at one point, but they've disappeared. I agree about Saks' shipping. I got a Saks card after I got my Nordstrom card, so shipping is free. My spending at Saks increased just like at Nordstrom. I wanted to start getting benefits.

  	I got Sprog back in December and still haven't worn it yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's a nude (Light, but tan family) Precieuse, 114.  I decided it was a match, so I guess that's unofficial


	Lol, OK. I think I skipped Precieuse because I thought it would be too light/pale for me. I admit I never swatched it, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay so I had the Chanel & Dior jag, but as my evening progressed I felt like I deserved some other colors----if I'm getting another nail polish rack I should be able to fill it right?





*Illamasqua*

  	Collide (I've wanted this forever)
  	Jo'mina
  	Noble
  	Nomad
  	Smash
  	Venous

*Butter* *London*
  	Blagger
  	Slapper
  	Primrose Hill Picnic






I still haven't opened my UPS boxes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, OK. I think I skipped Precieuse because I thought it would be too light/pale for me. I admit I never swatched it, though.


 Night Owl too???


----------



## panther27 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's so odd! Did they automatically appear as $7 when the SA scanned them, or did they have to type in a promo code? Sorry for all the questions. But I'm going back there tomorrow if I should've gotten a discount, but didn't. I gave the SA Lament to scan and it appeared full price. I don't know if she was supposed to type in some sort of code to apply the discount.


  	I think they were automatic,I would definitely ask them about that though!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think they will. It's not Saks exclusive since Sephora is getting them. I think I also saw them for preorder on NeimanMarcus.com at one point, but they've disappeared. I agree about Saks' shipping. I got a Saks card after I got my Nordstrom card, so shipping is free. My spending at Saks increased just like at Nordstrom. I wanted to start getting benefits.
> I got Sprog back in December and still haven't worn it yet.


 Then you must wear it for the first day of spring or something!!


----------



## MRV (Mar 6, 2013)

Quote:


MACina said:


> Great haul, MRV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you! They are also my fave pastels. Last year I got just the same colours from Mac Beth D. Collection, too!


----------



## MRV (Mar 6, 2013)

Had to take Milf off. It would have not survived a third day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is BL Swinger:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

What an awesome color on those amazing nails! How did I miss this one?  Such a happy color. 



 It's as green as grass.  Our grass will be covered with snow in a few hours!  Spring can't come soon enough for me!!  MRV so glad you shared this uplifting color!






MRV said:


> Had to take Milf off. It would have not survived a third day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow, super pretty mani, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Had to take Milf off. It would have not survived a third day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Then you must wear it for the first day of spring or something!!


  	I'll probably wear it in April.



  	@ MRV - Swinger looks really nice on you.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

I added my lone flaky polish over my Mike & Ike mani today. China Glaze Luxe And Lush from the Hunger Games collection. I do like it on the individual nail colors, but not all together. I think there's way too much going on with the rainbow colors. It looks like a circus exploded. I do think it will make a very nice accent when paired with a solid or less colorful mani. I also had trouble getting the flakes to distribute evenly.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It looks like a circus exploded.








  	Mottle has come off tonight, but I don't know what to do now. I'm having some breakage issues, and I can't even cut my nails down evenly because the worst break is way down into the nail bed


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know if this was posted :

http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/china-glaze-hologlam-collection-spring-2013/






  	But I will skip, I have to !


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 6, 2013)

just left jcpennys sephora I got  illamasqua obsess lament and scarab for $21!!! yes! lol 
  	also went to two walmarts I got all the hard  candy sprinkles I wanted ( sugar rush, pixie pink, cocoa s'more and jelly bean blue) except the mint one (gummy green) and little bo pink.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 6, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I don't know if this was posted :
> 
> http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/china-glaze-hologlam-collection-spring-2013/
> 
> ...


  	I love holo's as much as the next girl, but I can't believe these are going to be $14. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For that price, I'd rather go out and buy some Illamasqua's.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> I love holo's as much as the next girl, but I can't believe these are going to be $14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	$14 can't be right for US retailers. That price seems way too high for China Glaze.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great haul! I'm still lemming more Illamasquas, too, and Butter Londons. I still feel incomplete from yesterday. I don't have polish inner peace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Polish inner peace is essential.  When you have it you can move like this





.  It's an absolute indicator of, and barometer for *PIP---polish inner peace*.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm having the same breakage issues. Three of my nails broke below the nail bed. I had to cut them as low as as I could. Then I keep cutting them down as the breakage grows out. I still file and polish them even with the breakage. I'm going to have to cut another nail even lower because it's finally grown long enough for me to cut off the break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ouch CC & Jennyap with the breakage issues.  Cold weather??? Not enough protein in your diet???  Dare I say-----using your nails as tools??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh the horror ladies---the horror!!  Your nails look so healthy


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm having the same breakage issues. Three of my nails broke below the nail bed. I had to cut them as low as as I could. Then I keep cutting them down as the breakage grows out. I still file and polish them even with the breakage. I'm going to have to cut another nail even lower because it's finally grown long enough for me to cut off the break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I also picked up stance but it wasnt on sale. so I put it back lol she didn't say when the sale ends... that's weird that ur store only had a few on sale ;(


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> just left jcpennys sephora I got  illamasqua obsess lament and scarab for $21!!! yes! lol
> also went to two walmarts I got all the hard  candy sprinkles I wanted ( sugar rush, pixie pink, cocoa s'more and jelly bean blue) except the mint one (gummy green) and little bo pink.






SCORE!!!   That's totally awesome Naughtyp.  I like the way you shop/haul---that's the stuff made of champions!  






 The question is---do you now have PIP---Polish Inner Peace?????


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2013)

I paid £8.95 for the China Glaze holos which is £2 more expensive than the regular CG polishes, but I saw that BeautyBay are selling them for £16! I was like, yeah right, I don't think so.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> SCORE!!!   That's totally awesome Naughtyp.  I like the way you shop/haul---that's the stuff made of champions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks! lol.  I have PIP for  now! lol I have 1 more Walmart to check .......


----------



## kimibos (Mar 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thanks! lol.  I have PIP for  now! lol I have 1 more Walmart to check .......


  	     nice haul and im going to have to got to walmart now to get those polishes. maybe next weekend, that coming storm is going to keep me inside the rest of the week.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 6, 2013)

zoya is having a code SHARON to get that orange shade after you have added $20 to your cart. i think that it also includes free shipping. it expires at midnight.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 6, 2013)

yay I found it!!! now I hve PIP


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice!  Thanks for sharing Kimibos


Naughtyp said:


> yay I found it!!! now I hve PIP










I think PIP is short-lived, so enjoy it while it lasts!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 6, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> We've had really nice weather this weekend and it's getting me all pumped for Spring. So, in preparation, I rifled through my polish stash and got out all my unworn corally nail polishes! Can't wait to start wearing them. :amused:  Whats the one in the middle called I'm not sure how I've gotten 6 days behind awesome hauls and pics ladies. O need to get some yellow polish!
> 
> The polish in the middle looks hot pink, but it's actually more of a reddened coral. It's so bright, it freaked my camera out!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice!  Thanks for sharing Kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    lol what shades did you get??


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol what shades did you get??


 Plucked from my Zoya wish list were: Arizona (Orange), Maya (Bright Coral) & Marley (Pale Lavender).  Oh I could have gone on and on Kimibos, but I thought I'd show a little restraint.  The freebie custom NP and the free shipping are what made me go for 3 more NPs after all of the Illamasqua, Dior & Chanel & Butter London that I've ordered lately.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Plucked from my Zoya wish list were: Arizona (Orange), Maya (Bright Coral) & Marley (Pale Lavender).  Oh I could have gone on and on Kimibos, but I thought I'd show a little restraint.  The freebie custom NP and the free shipping are what made me go for 3 more NPs after all of the Illamasqua, Dior & Chanel & Butter London that I've ordered lately.








at MAYA!  im glad you were able to enjoy the code.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> at MAYA!  im glad you were able to enjoy the code.


 It was so thoughtful of you to share it with your fellow NPAs


----------



## Hellolover (Mar 6, 2013)

beautiful!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Plucked from my Zoya wish list were: Arizona (Orange), Maya (Bright Coral) & Marley (Pale Lavender).  Oh I could have gone on and on Kimibos, but I thought I'd show a little restraint.  The freebie custom NP and the free shipping are what made me go for 3 more NPs after all of the Illamasqua, Dior & Chanel & Butter London that I've ordered lately.


	So tempted...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So tempted...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ouch CC & Jennyap with the breakage issues.  Cold weather??? Not enough protein in your diet???  Dare I say-----using your nails as tools???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think my issues are due to the Instant Artificials nail hardener I was using. I think it's responsible for staining my nails and just made them more brittle. But others have said it works great for them in reviews, so it just may not agree with my nails. My hands have also been drier because of the cold weather, so that may be a factor as well.

  	I'm thinking about investing in Dior Creme Abricot for my cuticles. They've been very dry even after moisturizing. I know the creme is expensive, but the reviews are great from what I've read. People also say it lasts a very long time, like up to a year. That'll make the cost more like $2/month. I think it's worth it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice!  Thanks for sharing Kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I kno I already want to go hunting for those spring Diors lol I hopefully will get all of them but prob not all at once. ;(  
  	when I got home I had my topshop np waiting for me! I have never used one before tonight I really love the one I picked. Green Room. I am so surprised I have nothing like it, it's the perfect  color I've  been looking for  it's like  BL slapper but more green and jellyish. I have Slapper and Opi Fly  and a drugstore version, which are all more blue.  
  	I really want spring ball but all the colors are so pretty I'm scared to go look in person lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Plucked from my Zoya wish list were: Arizona (Orange), Maya (Bright Coral) & Marley (Pale Lavender).  Oh I could have gone on and on Kimibos, but I thought I'd show a little restraint.  The freebie custom NP and the free shipping are what made me go for 3 more NPs after all of the Illamasqua, Dior & Chanel & Butter London that I've ordered lately.


  	Custom np?!? what is this all about?!? opens another tab to check Zoyas website


----------



## kimibos (Mar 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Custom np?!? what is this all about?!? opens another tab to check Zoyas website


  	  go to the perter som part http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Peter_Som_NYFW2013_Spring_Summer.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Custom np?!? what is this all about?!? opens another tab to check Zoyas website


 It's the free NP that you got when you entered the code *SHARON*, a Peter Som NP.  It was added to your shopping cart just as Kimibos described.  It's really pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Peter_Som_NYFW2013_Spring_Summer.html


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Whats the one in the middle called


  	It's called Thimbleberry.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been trying to wear all my fall/winter unused polishes so I can get to my spring colors. I came across this beautiful baby today. This was from the fall L'Oreal collection and it's called The Temptress' Power. My pictures don't do it justice at all. The best way I can think to describe it is it's as if MAC's Green Brown pigment were a nail polish. They're pretty much dead-on color dupes.



 



  	The lime green shimmer wanted to come across as white in my pictures, but it's _definitely_ green. My nails just glow with it! It's a pretty amazing polish.

  	Edited to add my mini haul! Stopped by Rite Aid the other day because I had a $3 off any Revlon polish coupon. I picked up Girly and I'm in loooove. Also got Maybelline Intense Teal because it reminded me of the blue Nintendo 3DS, lol. It's a beautiful, bright, and metallic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 6, 2013)

So how is your challenge going?  I really need to focus on my unused NPs.  I think it's too overwhelming so I've resorted to an alternative approach--wear a different NP every three days.  I know it's a bit ambitious right?  I love your mani. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's very pretty---and it's amazing how lighting effects it.  Your two new NPs are pretty.  I hope you'll share pics when you wear them 


xelamazing said:


> I've been trying to wear all my fall/winter unused polishes so I can get to my spring colors. I came across this beautiful baby today. This was from the fall L'Oreal collection and it's called The Temptress' Power. My pictures don't do it justice at all. The best way I can think to describe it is it's as if MAC's Green Brown pigment were a nail polish. They're pretty much dead-on color dupes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So how is your challenge going?  I really need to focus on my unused NPs.  I think it's too overwhelming so I've resorted to an alternative approach--wear a different NP every three days.  I know it's a bit ambitious right?  I love your mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well, I think you picked the right word when you said "challenge", lol. I tried doing what you're doing now, with switching your polish every few days, but it killed my nails! They were peeling and breaking like crazy, so I had to stop painting them that often. I try to go for a new color once a week now, and I take my nail polish off right after it starts to chip. That gives my nails a breather for the rest of the week. I condition them like crazy before I paint them again and that seems to be working pretty well for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way, good luck on your unused mission! It's a doozy, I tell ya.

  	And I will definitely share pics whenever I get to wear my new polishes! It might be a while, though... Stupid nail polish addiction!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's what I did after my breakage woes - cut down as short as I could bare, and went dark. This is AE Tess d'Urbervilles - it is green honest! The green comes from the micro shimmer in it, in a blackened base, so how much green you see depends on the light.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ouch CC & Jennyap with the breakage issues.  Cold weather??? Not enough protein in your diet???  Dare I say-----using your nails as tools???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've been changing my polish twice a week - three days of wear is about as much as I get from most polishes, so I usually have bare nails for a day a week. With this breakage I might have to cut down too. My own unused basket is getting fuller rather than emptier at the moment, so I don't want to  I wasn't planning on doing exclusively green for March, but I think I have almost enough untried greens to do that now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just beautiful Jennyap! 




 I could see the green immediately, and then I started to 



I'm doing a dark green smokey eye today and Td'U was one that I had ordered from AE.  I love the color and I love the length of your nails!!!!  I'll have to settle for CG's Glittering Garland, BL's Jack the Lad or Essie's Stlyenomics, all of which are deep dark green.


jennyap said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> The worst thing is when it grows out enough to snag on things - like clothes - but not quite enough to cut off clean. Drives me crazy!
> 
> I've always had issues with my thumbnails doing this - I think it's probably the legacy of being a nail biter for so long. But this time I have a break on my index finger as well. Weather could definitely be an issue. I don't think lack of protein in my diet is a problem, but I might add some calcium to my daily supplements to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


 I appreciate the dilemmna of the broken nail that gets caught in everything, including your hair! 

I was planning to do green manis through St Patricks Day and then switch to spring shades on the first day of spring, March 21.  Shamefully, I have enough untried greens to get me through the entire month of March but, as much as I love green NP I'll be ready for other colors by the 21st, if not before!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 7, 2013)

GORGEOUS, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


>


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice!  Thanks for sharing Kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The sparkle collection is out already?? I really want to give my SA the buisness and buy them from her but she hasn't mentioned these polishes yet. I don't know if I can wait


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I've been trying to do the same thing! I moved them all up to my top drawer so I don't even go looking at other colors. I have to stay focused!
> Dark short nails are my favorite! I actually LOVE short nails. I'm in love with that color now I want to put mine on.
> 
> That's an awesome green! Perfect for March.
> The sparkle collection is out already?? I really want to give my SA the buisness and buy them from her but she hasn't mentioned these polishes yet. I don't know if I can wait


 Yes HOB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ordered them from Saks yesterday and they've already shipped.  I jumped on it because I think I recall someone saying one of them sold out at Neiman's the day they went up.  As of yesterday, they weren't even on Dior's web site.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> < ---  Is it weird that I really rock like that when I have attained PIP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Have you tried Lush Lemon Flutter? That stuff is amazing! I put it on every night before bed and let it "soak" in while I'm sleeping. I also use Julep cuticle oil at work since its a roller ball and it's fast absorbing unlike a lot of cuticle oils.

  	If you try the Dior let me know how it is! I've been eying it too.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2013)

Topshop now have 3 holo nail polishes: silver, pink and blue, if any of the UK ladies are interested.  £6 each. They look pretty in the bottle, but I haven't had time to swatch them yet.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

nice i wonder if they are like the urban outfitters ones.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

i just got OPI Cant Find my Czechbook and You're such a budapest in the mail!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they looks so beautiful, icant wait to wear them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i just got OPI Cant Find my Czechbook and You're such a budapest in the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kimibos they are GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looked them up so I could share in your excitement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Found them on Lust for Lipgloss/Photo Credit
http://www.lustforlipgloss.com/2013/02/opi-nail-lacquers-in-youre-such.html


----------



## MACina (Mar 7, 2013)

....awesome, kimibos!!!


kimibos said:


> i just got OPI Cant Find my Czechbook and You're such a budapest in the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....awesome, kimibos!!!


  	    thanks girls.  medgal from those watches im thinking if i should order eurso euro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe iwill later. waiting for polka.com and my vampire is buff.  i hope they are here tomorrow.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i just got OPI Cant Find my Czechbook and You're such a budapest in the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	YAY! I totally forgot about that collection. I need to make a trip to my nail supply store to pick up the same two!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks girls.  medgal from those watches im thinking if i should order eurso euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yes yes yes--It's soooo pretty.  I liked the way she swatched Polka.com.  It really demonstrated its potential.  My daughter would be all over that, so I might as well get it for her.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> YAY! I totally forgot about that collection. I need to make a trip to my nail supply store to pick up the same two!


 _*GREAT BIRTHDAY GIFT HOB*!!_



I can't find Crystal or Nymphea---I've been on the hunt.  Nymphea, especially is to die for


----------



## MRV (Mar 7, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> i just got OPI Cant Find my Czechbook and You're such a budapest in the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Yay! I got the same ones a while ago.


  	And, finally, f i n a l l y today I got the Illamasqua order I placed January 12th. It took only 7 weeks and 5 days to come!





  	Baptiste, Poke, Obsess, Grab
  	Smash, Blow, Whack and the poor Comic Cute


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been swatching my recently acquired polishes on my nails today. I already made nail stick swatches of them, but couldn't swatch them on my hands because of my mani. I removed it today for a polish change and decided to have a swatch fest. I love everything!

  	The Illamasqua speckled polishes are so dreamy. I see why so many people are doing skittle manis with them. It's hard to choose which one to wear. I'm definitely going back for the pink one. The Diors are so pretty and I'm starting to get used to the brush. I love Nirvana and the sheerness of Golden Light makes it so pretty. I can also really smell roses on my nail from Forget-Me-Not. It's neat, but weirds me out a little at the same time. You probably don't want to be caught with your fingers near your nose too often. People can get the wrong idea.

  	Deborah Lippmann Lady Sings the Blues is gorgeous. Pictures don't do it justice. The Butter Londons and Essies are just as wonderful. I don't think I've actually worn an Essie yet, so I'm using Going Incognito for my next mani.

  	I think I feel another haul coming on after all this swatching.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's one of my latest *'Ninja in Motion' *NP shopping sprees:   










Row I:        Illamasqua Nomad, Jo'Mina & Noble

Row II:       Illamasqua Venous,Collide & Smash

Row III:      Chanel May & Emprise and Dior Rose Kimono


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Here's one of my latest *'Ninja in Motion' *NP shopping sprees:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	        i need to get venous! amazing haul!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

is there something wrong with specktra right now?? the posts look weird? idk maybe its just on my computer?


----------



## MRV (Mar 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



Here's one of my latest *'Ninja in Motion' *NP shopping sprees:   











Row I:        Illamasqua Nomad, Jo'Mina & Noble

Row II:       Illamasqua Venous,Collide & Smash

Row III:      Chanel May & Emprise and Dior Rose Kimono



  Awesome haul, Medgal. Such a lovely colours! I also need Venous, and I don't have Collide or May either.


----------



## MRV (Mar 7, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



 	is there something wrong with specktra right now?? the posts look weird? idk maybe its just on my computer?



  I have it, too! i thought it was my computer. It crashes down (the browser) all the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pure NP heaven!  This is such a happy thread.  I get so excited hearing about everyones' hauls and seeing swatches and manis---coming to this thread is as addictive as NP hauling/collecting.  I just love it.  CC, I don't want to see a news report with a video clip of you darting through a mall with your fingers up your nose---that's not the kind of trend setting or social referencing you want to provide for our youth.  I'm now afraid to wear Forget-Me-Not because I'll be tempted to sniff the roses while driving around town---imagine getting caught doing that by a traffic cam.  Give a whole new meaning to 'stop & smell the roses'!!!

Going Incognito is a BEAUTIFUL green and *great* choice for your next mani!  Are you now getting anxiety over which polish to wear next?  I think I want to set up a 3-day roster to calm myself down---I will plan my next NPs for the coming 12 days.  Not too brave of me is it?------that's only 4 NPs!







CartoonChic said:


> I've been swatching my recently acquired polishes on my nails today. I already made nail stick swatches of them, but couldn't swatch them on my hands because of my mani. I removed it today for a polish change and decided to have a swatch fest. I love everything!
> 
> The Illamasqua speckled polishes are so dreamy. I see why so many people are doing skittle manis with them. It's hard to choose which one to wear. I'm definitely going back for the pink one. The Diors are so pretty and I'm starting to get used to the brush. I love Nirvana and the sheerness of Golden Light makes it so pretty. I can also really smell roses on my nail from Forget-Me-Not. It's neat, but weirds me out a little at the same time. You probably don't want to be caught with your fingers near your nose too often. People can get the wrong idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks, guys! Swinger was a nice glitter, but a pita to take off (I don't even use acetone).  - We don't have anything green outside either, just more and more snow
> 
> ...


 Really PRETTY MRV---I'm really loving Illamasqua.  Blow is pretty.  That might need to go on my wish list. I just noticed that your Comic Cute does't have Betty on it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> I have it, too! i thought it was my computer. It crashes down (the browser) all the time.






Yes....the buttons are on the left instead of the right and commands are responding oddly.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> is there something wrong with specktra right now?? the posts look weird? idk maybe its just on my computer?


  	Phew! I thought it was mine since we had a virus scare at work today. Hope they fix it soon, it's annoying.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

i thought i had done something to the computer, im not a computer person lol its soo annoying. lets hope it can be fix soon.


----------



## Corally (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i thought i had done something to the computer, im not a computer person lol its soo annoying. lets hope it can be fix soon.


 I have the same problem..


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2013)

Specktra looks awful on mine too.  Very hard to read.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 7, 2013)

WTF? I venture out of the undergrowth only to find Specktra gone all wonky! The world's gone mad I tells ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	*grumble grumble*


----------



## jennyap (Mar 7, 2013)

Buick! Girl, where've ya been? We missed you!! 

  	(and yeah, damn, the place is wonky as heck, wtf)


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> WTF? I venture out of the undergrowth only to find Specktra gone all wonky! The world's gone mad I tells ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  you did this !! lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> you did this !! lol


  	Caught red handed dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm wearing FingerPaints Hue Left a Message btw. Love it! I thought it might be a tad sheer on its own so I used one coat of Precision Purple Haze (which, incidentally, is by no means purple) underneath. I tried taking a pic but it turned out super crappy so you have to take my word that it looks super gorgeous and sparkly


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 7, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Buick! Girl, where've ya been? We missed you!!
> 
> (and yeah, damn, the place is wonky as heck, wtf)


  	Hello there! *waves*

  	I was abducted by aliens. Fortunately the nail polish fumes knocked out the little buggers and I managed to escape.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Caught red handed dammit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       im glad you like it, ill pick more from the sale bin next time i see more at my sallys.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 7, 2013)

I couldn't resist I went to Dallas and got orlys elation generation and CG keep calm paint on and the mimosas before manis. I really wanted fancy pansy but it was out ;( ima check the other Sally's tommorow! Specktra is being weird today so I'm not going to bother with quotes lol 
  	i think I'll be greened out by st patrols day too but I'm going to wait until April to use my spring colors. I think lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> WTF? I venture out of the undergrowth only to find Specktra gone all wonky! The world's gone mad I tells ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay!  There's our girl...and as feisty as hell...just the way we love her


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I couldn't resist I went to Dallas and got orlys elation generation and CG keep calm paint on and the mimosas before manis. I really wanted fancy pansy but it was out ;( ima check the other Sally's tommorow! Specktra is being weird today so I'm not going to bother with quotes lol
> i think I'll be greened out by st patrols day too but I'm going to wait until April to use my spring colors. I think lol


 You're on a mission Naughtyp...way to go!!!  I'm going green just until March 21.  Too many gorgeous spring colors to resist--obviously I can't.
I agree that Spectra is wonky today.  They're either making an effort to enhance the system or its been hit by a virus.  A more likely explanation is that I posted pics of myself in another thread and my face broke Specktra!


----------



## Corally (Mar 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist I went to Dallas and got orlys elation generation and CG keep calm paint on and the mimosas before manis. I really wanted fancy pansy but it was out ;( ima check the other Sally's tommorow! Specktra is being weird today so I'm not going to bother with quotes lol  i think I'll be greened out by st patrols day too but I'm going to wait until April to use my spring colors. I think lol
> ...


 LMAO!!! :lol: :lmao:


----------



## Corally (Mar 7, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> jennyap said:
> 
> 
> > Buick! Girl, where've ya been? We missed you!!   (and yeah, damn, the place is wonky as heck, wtf)
> ...


 There she is!! :flower:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I couldn't resist I went to Dallas and got orlys elation generation and CG keep calm paint on and the mimosas before manis. I really wanted fancy pansy but it was out ;( ima check the other Sally's tommorow! Specktra is being weird today so I'm not going to bother with quotes lol
> i think I'll be greened out by st patrols day too but I'm going to wait until April to use my spring colors. I think lol


 *yes nice haul !! Eletion generation is beautiful!!! i havent worn keep calm but i have fancy pants on my toes with a confetti blue glitter, i love it. you need it lol *


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 7, 2013)

Buick it's so good to see u back!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 7, 2013)

kimibos fan y pants was te only must have on my must have now list! lol but they were 2 for $11 so I had to get the 2 others on my list.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 7, 2013)

Color Club "Over the Moon", Halo Hues collection 2013 (1 coat)


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 7, 2013)

Buick's back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 @ all of the Illamasquas.







 Corally and Honey! 
  	I know I'm late Corally. I was waiting until your actual birthday to say something. But then things got mixed up and now I'm late. So I'm telling you early Honey to not be late again.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 7, 2013)

Med, I can't quote you but I'm cracking up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Naughty, you traveled to Dallas for nail polish? That can't be right.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 7, 2013)

I finished my Essie Going Incognito mani. The color is so sophisticated. I call it money green. Now all I need is for my palm to start itching and I'm good to go.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm all over the Illamasquas! I tried the Butter London coupon earlier. It's a dud. I mean it works, but not how I thought it would. It only discounts one $15 amount from your oder, so it doesn't work on multiple sets of three. On top of that, you only get free shipping if you spend $50+.* I'll do the price match at Nordstrom instead! *Thanks again for that tip. I remember now that you mentioned that before. Does it work in store?


  	wait, how does this work?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't let it go and made a trip out to my Nordstom to get the Butter London polishes. I know I could've ordered them online, but I wanted to use my Nordstrom card to get the points. (I'm also trying to qualify for the Holiday party at the end of year.) I still only have my temp card because of a mix up with my address, and I can only use the temp card in store. It doesn't work online or over the phone.
> 
> Side note - I explained to my friend why I wanted to go to the store instead of ordering online. His response was, "So you're basically shopping so you can go to a party to do more shopping?" I'm like, "Yeah. You get 10 points when you normally only get 2!" I was met with a confused, blank stare.
> 
> ...


  	i wore snog last year in Miami.  I love that color...   on another note, I'm gonna cry, no Miami for me this year


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

beautiful! 


jennyap said:


>


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

i went to sephora to return some foundation last night and looked at their polishes.  which, a month ago I ignored.  Friday I'm going back for the purple, blue, and maybe pink speckled Illamasqua, MILF Illamasqua,  Dior and Gris Trianon.  Nomad is on my list too.  I didn't know it was so popular here.   I have to green polish for the challenge.  BUT, if I don't use these polishes, I'm not allowed to buy anything else.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2013)

It's funny, when I go look at polishes, I kinda just stare at them trying to figure out where to start and what to look at. LOL


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Med, I can't quote you but I'm cracking up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	omg lol no I meant Sally's!! haha that's great 
  	I'm not that bad.... YET!!!! hahHa (evil laugh)


----------



## MACina (Mar 7, 2013)

*.......**OMG,OMG,OMG..........AWESOME hauls, MRV and Medgal *






BuickMackane said:


> WTF? I venture out of the undergrowth only to find Specktra gone all wonky! The world's gone mad I tells ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 8, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> You're on a mission Naughtyp...way to go!!!  I'm going green just until March 21.  Too many gorgeous spring colors to resist--obviously I can't.
> I agree that Spectra is wonky today.  They're either making an effort to enhance the system or its been hit by a virus.  A more likely explanation is that I posted pics of myself in another thread and my face broke Specktra!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been swatching my recently acquired polishes on my nails today. I already made nail stick swatches of them, but couldn't swatch them on my hands because of my mani. I removed it today for a polish change and decided to have a swatch fest. I love everything!
> 
> The Illamasqua speckled polishes are so dreamy. I see why so many people are doing skittle manis with them. It's hard to choose which one to wear. I'm definitely going back for the pink one. The Diors are so pretty and I'm starting to get used to the brush. I love Nirvana and the sheerness of Golden Light makes it so pretty. I can also really smell roses on my nail from Forget-Me-Not. It's neat, but weirds me out a little at the same time. You probably don't want to be caught with your fingers near your nose too often. People can get the wrong idea.
> 
> ...


 LSTB is going  on my list CC!  You may haul 1-3 NPs.  Think Japan---think Japan


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> < ---  Is it weird that I really rock like that when I have attained PIP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Work it CC---WORK IT---OWN IT!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> YAY! I totally forgot about that collection. I need to make a trip to my nail supply store to pick up the same two!






HOB, SCORE!!  I located Nymphea & Crystal at my local Saks.  Oddly, it's not on their web site.  So excited to get them.  Oh, oh wait---I feel it!  Oh it's happening--here it is


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Welcome back, Buick! Did you get your Illamasquas yet?


  	Yup, I'm back! It's good to be home! Woooohoooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Geez peeps, you've been busy. I can't remember how many pages this thread had the last time I was here but it sure as heck wasn't 121! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That's my weekend plans sorted then: catching up on Specktra!

  	MRV - Great news about your Illamasquas! Mine still nowhere to be seen. I received my despatch e-mail on the 21st, so I should have received them by now. If they haven't arrived by the end of next week I'm going to send them an e-mail (to which they'll respond 3 days later with their generic "we are so sorry you haven't received your order boo hoo" message). I wasn't going to order the specklies before I got my first order but I panicked that they might sell out so I ordered them anyway. They were shipped on the 23rd. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Buick's back! :stars:      @ all of the Illamasquas.     Corally and Honey! I know I'm late Corally. I was waiting until your actual birthday to say something. But then things got mixed up and now I'm late. So I'm telling you early Honey to not be late again.


 Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Anneri (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh dear, I forgot it too! So sorry! But now a belated













  	to CORALLY and HOB!

  	Hope you'll have a great new year in front of you!


----------



## MACina (Mar 8, 2013)

...I am late too.....


*Happy belated Birthday, Corally*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I kno I already want to go hunting for those spring Diors lol I hopefully will get all of them but prob not all at once. ;(
> when I got home I had my topshop np waiting for me! I have never used one before tonight I really love the one I picked. Green Room. I am so surprised I have nothing like it, it's the perfect  color I've  been looking for  it's like  BL slapper but more green and jellyish. I have Slapper and Opi Fly  and a drugstore version, which are all more blue.
> I really want spring ball but all the colors are so pretty I'm scared to go look in person lol


 They have the spring Dior--Sparkle collection up on Nordtrom's web site.  Those particular NP colors display as squares instead of circles, which usually means they don't have it.  I tested one for my fellow NPAs by adding it to my cart and it worked, so I suppose they're really in!! 
Naughtyp I was wondering about Top Shop too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I don't think anyone here has ever mentioned it.  I'm interested in hearing how it performs when you use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prettypackages, you need a wish list.  That might include your favorite brands and then the colors within that brand that have been mentioned and displayed here by all of these avid NPAs, or just other sources like magazines---or whatever.  Within your list you might want to prioritize by the NPs that you want first/limited editions prone to early sell-out.  If you're going to be a Ninja/Olympic NP shopper you need to put a little method behind the madness. Just watch CC & Naughtyp---they are VERY skilled at this.









Naughtyp said:


> omg lol no I meant Sally's!! haha that's great
> I'm not that bad.... YET!!!! hahHa (evil laugh)






I saw that and thought it might be time for an *intervention* if Naughtyp is going all the way to Dallas to find nail polish


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh dear, I forgot it too! So sorry! But now a belated  :wave:  :wave:   to CORALLY and HOB!  Hope you'll have a great new year in front of you!





MACina said:


> ...I am late too.....   [COLOR=000080]*Happy belated Birthday, Corally*[/COLOR]


  Thanks gals!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

In keeping with the GREEN theme, after Illamasqua's Mottle I decided ton wear Butter London's Jack the Lad.  I'm enjoying it, although it's more vibrant IRL.


----------



## MACina (Mar 8, 2013)

....looks very pretty, Medgal!!!!

  	Such a deep forest green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> In keeping with the GREEN theme, after Illamasqua's Mottle I decided ton wear Butter London's Jack the Lad.  I'm enjoying it, although it's more vibrant IRL.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

nice mani medgal. and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 corally and HOB. such an ugly day here in MA, my polishes are OUT for delivery but i dont think they are coming.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

my mani, opi you are such a budapest as base and dots with cant find my czech book, zoya purity and orly elation generation. im trying to shape my nails oval, im tired of my natural square shape. my mom;s are oval and long and i love how they look. so im trying to get that shape.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> NICE polish i can definitely see the green shimmer. i need yo get revlon girly! nice mini haul!!        love that color and your nails look cute.  i wonder if its like OPI here today aragon tomorrow, which i can actually get easier.        nice i wonder if they are like the urban outfitter ones.


  Hope so, I can't find the UO ones here, I wonder if they'll be available in the UK at all.


----------



## MACina (Mar 8, 2013)

Awesome, kimibos!!!

  	I love your polka dot mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> my mani, opi you are such a budapest as base and dots with cant find my czech book, zoya purity and orly elation generation. im trying to shape my nails oval, im tired of my natural square shape. my mom;s are oval and long and i love how they look. so im trying to get that shape.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> Awesome, kimibos!!!
> 
> I love your polka dot mani


  	   thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you MACina!


kimibos said:


> my mani, opi you are such a budapest as base and dots with cant find my czech book, zoya purity and orly elation generation. im trying to shape my nails oval, im tired of my natural square shape. my mom;s are oval and long and i love how they look. so im trying to get that shape.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my mani, opi you are such a budapest as base and dots with cant find my czech book, zoya purity and orly elation generation. im trying to shape my nails oval, im tired of my natural square shape. my mom;s are oval and long and i love how they look. so im trying to get that shape.


 _Love _the colour combination! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Elation Generation's on my wishlist (along with Peaceful Opposition and High on Hope from the same collex) but the eBay seller I get my Orlys from doesn't have them in yet.

  	Is Budapest close to any of the other lavenders in your stash?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

My Purple Haze - Hue Left A Message combo photographed a bit better in daylight. It still looks a lot better IRL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My Purple Haze - Hue Left A Message combo photographed a bit better in daylight. It still looks a lot better IRL.


 Lovely Buick...so soft and feminine.  Your mani matches that gorgeous eye look that you did with the Spoiled Rich quad.  You should see her NPA ladies!  *Go over and take a look!!!  *She's stunning I tell you----just stunning    http://www.specktra.net/t/180902/mac-x-archies-girls-betty-veronica-collection-discussion-february-2013/11460


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Prettypackages, you need a wish list.  That might include your favorite brands and then the colors within that brand that have been mentioned and displayed here by all of these avid NPAs, or just other sources like magazines---or whatever.  Within your list you might want to prioritize by the NPs that you want first/limited editions prone to early sell-out.  If you're going to be a Ninja/Olympic NP shopper you need to put a little method behind the madness. Just watch CC & Naughtyp---they are VERY skilled at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  the perks of being a shopaholic lol  sometimes I find stuff not on my list and get it anyways but I do try to get the  very special LE ones first and then go from there.  lol that's too funny I didn't even realize I wrote Dallas lmao!
  	i love Jack the lad on you I should still try to grab that one.
  	I went to Sally's  to get CG fancy pants  to use my $5 off coupon for opening a sallys card and the 2 for $11 pulled me in once again so I also got Tart-y for the party. I thought it would be like opi your such a Budapest but TFTP is much more vibrant. glad I have both still  
  	none of the counters I went to had the Diors yet so I picked up Up the Amp finally at mac lol. and got a few things. at Victoria's Secret and BBW. had coupons for some freebies so I totally scored today  
  	i still want more np tho lol. ughhhhh!!! I'm gonna try to get the UO holos and the couple Zoyas at ulta besides the spring colors. I think ima try n get Jem and Yasmeen (Yasmin)?
  	medgal the topshop np is nice!!  just a lil tip wear but I'm a cashier so I use my hands a lot at work and at home but it's held up nicely. I will be getting some more whenever there's a dry spell in np land lol. I added BL frilly knickers over it last night it looks so pretty!! ima try to find that Dior on Nordies see if I can get it  

  	Happy belated bday Corally and HOB!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 8, 2013)

Squeal! My Diors were delivered! I included a pic of my Butter London haul, too. I wish I had better lighting.

*ROW 1:* Shadow, Orchid, Poison, Bond Street, Golden Jungle Duo
*ROW 2:* Bikini, Calypso, Cosmo, Acapulco, Lagoon






  	I'm going to use the Golden Jungle Duo for my next mani. I'm so curious to see how it will turn out. I wish you all could see how beautiful the purples are, especially Orchid. I had to hunt down Acapulco and Lagoon. The boutique didn't have them anymore and I wanted to complete the set with Calypso and Cosmo. I'm glad I found them. Now I have another yellow. That's make three!


*ROW 1:* Slapper, Macbeth, Snog, Squatter
*ROW 2:* Fiver, Kerfuffle, Molly Coddled, Alcopop


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 8, 2013)

jennyap said:


> The worst thing is when it grows out enough to snag on things - like clothes - but not quite enough to cut off clean. Drives me crazy!
> 
> I've always had issues with my thumbnails doing this - I think it's probably the legacy of being a nail biter for so long. But this time I have a break on my index finger as well. Weather could definitely be an issue. I don't think lack of protein in my diet is a problem, but I might add some calcium to my daily supplements to see if that helps.
> 
> ...


	I missed some posts when Specktra went screwy. Love the mani, jenny.

  	My word, I think you're right about being nail problem twins. I've experienced nail bed breaks of my thumbnails forever. It's a common occurrence for what seems to be no reason. They've been happening less for the past couple of years. I wish I knew why. But I've been getting the nail bed breaks on other fingers like you. That bothers me. But my nails seem to be rebounding after I stopped using the nail hardner. I think the only way to fix the yellowing is for it to grow out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 8, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Have you tried Lush Lemon Flutter? That stuff is amazing! I put it on every night before bed and let it "soak" in while I'm sleeping. I also use Julep cuticle oil at work since its a roller ball and it's fast absorbing unlike a lot of cuticle oils.
> If you try the Dior let me know how it is! I've been eying it too.


  	I'm not familiar with Lush products. I see the name mentioned a lot, but haven't ventured to try anything. I think I'm going to try the Dior. I'll pick it up during Nordstrom's triple points.

  	EDIT: Wait, you don't have any Illamasquas? I thought you did. Get to it, woman!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice manis kimibos, Med and Buick. I like the nail swatch MACHostage.

  	kimibos, do you have a crackle polish? Try making dots with it. It's a neat effect.





Medgal07 said:


> Work it CC---WORK IT---OWN IT!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Lovely Buick...so soft and feminine.  Your mani matches that gorgeous eye look that you did with the Spoiled Rich quad.  You should see her NPA ladies!  *Go over and take a look!!!  *She's stunning I tell you----just stunning    http://www.specktra.net/t/180902/mac-x-archies-girls-betty-veronica-collection-discussion-february-2013/11460


  	Wow! Yes, she is. I thought Buick was a woman of a more mature age. I think probably because of her tinker's cuss remark.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not familiar with Lush products. I see the name mentioned a lot, but haven't ventured to try anything. I think I'm going to try the Dior. I'll pick it up during Nordstrom's triple points.


  	Lemony Flutter is my HG cuticle cream. I love it to bits. Do check it out if you have a Lush counter nearby. I hear very good things about Dior's cuticle cream but I never tried it.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wow! Yes, she is. I thought Buick was a woman of a more mature age. I think probably because of her tinker's cuss remark.


  	Ah yes, I'm a mature woman trapped in a 30-year old's body.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice manis kimibos, Med and Buick. I like the nail swatch MACHostage.
> 
> kimibos, do you have a crackle polish? Try making dots with it. It's a neat effect.
> 
> ...


  	lol  great job at passing on the deals lol I did too... there's only on BL on my list: Jasper. of course if I had the choice there's. few others I'd pick up but I'll wait. same with Zoyas. 
  	A trip to Japan sounds awesome is that what ur trying to save for? 
  	most of the np will still be around when u get back CC!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice manis kimibos, Med and Buick. I like the nail swatch MACHostage.
> 
> kimibos, do you have a crackle polish? Try making dots with it. It's a neat effect.
> 
> ...


  	      NO WAY, i have to say that you were a bad girl for skipping the zoya deal!!! lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ah yes, I'm a mature woman trapped in a 30-year old's body.


  	     omg your skin looks soo nice, like perfect, and ronnie red looks amazing on you!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

i have been wanting to go to walgreens for the sinful colors irish idontknow? collection. i saw on nouveu cheap that they have a green suspended flaky. i also just found a $3off coupon from covergirl nail products in the march vogue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i got 2 of their polishes alredy and i really liked them.  

  	here is a pic of the flaki,  the collection is called shamrock http://copious.com/listings/sinful-colors-green-ocean-new-flaky-glitter-nail-polish-no-fees-free-shipping


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> omg your skin looks soo nice, like perfect, and ronnie red looks amazing on you!


  	Thank you . My skin's been behaving itself lately. The nasty dry, flaky areas cleared up considerably since I removed cheese from my diet.


  	Kinda off topic but does anyone have OPI Black Spotted? More importantly, has anyone made it work? The stupid thing just pools on my nails and looks one gloopy horrible mess!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

I just came across some swatches of the new Catrice polishes. Apologies if they've already been posted.

http://www.ooohshinies.com/2013/03/new-catrice-polish-swatches-part-i.html


http://www.ooohshinies.com/2013/03/new-catrice-polish-swatches-part-ii.html

  	I'm definitely getting Denim Moore, Squeeze Me, Petrolpolitan and Mint Me Up. Purple Reign is a maybe. They should have a B1G1F sale already!


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> CartoonChic said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Yes, she is. I thought Buick was a woman of a more mature age. I think probably because of her tinker's cuss remark.  :haha:
> ...


 I actually thought you were younger!! :lol:


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I just came across some swatches of the new Catrice polishes. Apologies if they've already been posted.  http://www.ooohshinies.com/2013/03/new-catrice-polish-swatches-part-i.html http://www.ooohshinies.com/2013/03/new-catrice-polish-swatches-part-ii.html  I'm definitely getting Denim Moore, Squeeze Me, Petrolpolitan and Mint Me Up. Purple Reign is a maybe. They should have a B1G1F sale already!


 I really hope they do a 1+1 soon! Want the new polishes! ompom:


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Squeal! My Diors were delivered! I included a pic of my Butter London haul, too. I wish I had better lighting.  *ROW 1:* Shadow, Orchid, Poison, Bond Street, Golden Jungle Duo *ROW 2:* Bikini, Calypso, Cosmo, Acapulco, Lagoon
> 
> I'm going to use the Golden Jungle Duo for my next mani. I'm so curious to see how it will turn out. I wish you all could see how beautiful the purples are, especially Orchid. I had to hunt down Acapulco and Lagoon. The boutique didn't have them anymore and I wanted to complete the set with Calypso and Cosmo. I'm glad I found them. Now I have another yellow. That's make three!   *ROW 1:* Slapper, Macbeth, Snog, Squatter *ROW 2:* Fiver, Kerfuffle, Molly Coddled, Alcopop


 Sooo pretty!  GREAT haul!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> I actually thought you were younger!!


  	Damn! I should have got you guys to play Guess-Buick's-Age before I blurted out how many years I've been sucking the life out of this planet for!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I just came across some swatches of the new Catrice polishes. Apologies if they've already been posted.
> 
> http://www.ooohshinies.com/2013/03/new-catrice-polish-swatches-part-i.html
> 
> ...


  	      Denim Moore and Mint me UP


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> I really hope they do a 1+1 soon! Want the new polishes!


  	Yeah! I'm not getting them at full price, no way. Whenever I do that they always have a sale soon afterwards and I feel stupid for having paid full price. Which is kinda stupid in itself, because they're not expensive to begin with. It does add up though.

  	I want some of the new Essence polishes too but I haven't bought them yet for the same reason.

  	Speaking of sales, Alice&Jo have a selection of Misas and Kinetics at EUR1!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Denim Moore and Mint me UP


  	Hehe. I knew you'd like those!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Squeal! My Diors were delivered! I included a pic of my Butter London haul, too. I wish I had better lighting.
> 
> *ROW 1:* Shadow, Orchid, Poison, Bond Street, Golden Jungle Duo
> *ROW 2:* Bikini, Calypso, Cosmo, Acapulco, Lagoon
> ...


 OMG CC.  This is LOVE.  I actually had a physical reaction to your lineups.  They are so, so beautiful that I swooned and then I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 repeatedly and it's not even my haul   



Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ANOTHER bad girl for skipping the zoya DEAL!!
> 
> omg your skin looks soo nice, like perfect, and ronnie red looks amazing on you!


  	lol I had to lol I'm trying to save money on my cards for the upcoming DL polishes and for mac in April. 
  	I am going to go look for that sinful colors flaki tho! and my Nordies has the new Diors I'm going to go look at them  tommorow.... wish I could go right now but I'm stuck at work!!


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope they do a 1+1 soon! Want the new polishes! ompom:
> ...


  I will also wait for the sale. It's really silly right because they're dirt cheap! (They're getting more 'expensive' though!) But if you have like 20 Catrice NP in your shopping basket you REALLY don't wanna pay full price. :lol: Though I do pay full price for really nice LE ones.   The NP monster inside me wants to run to the drugstore tomorrow to buy them all because they're sooo pretty. :eyelove:  And I'm not really interested in Essence (used to though), Misa en Kinetics...  And my new rule is to only buy NP from a couple of brands so.. But I do have a flaky from Kinetics, it's lovely. :nods:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, a ninja or a Kung Fu master.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CC where do you find these things.  You're a hoot! 



 Yes, that remark was right up there with some of the others that Buick has made!


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I actually thought you were younger!! :lol:
> ...


 Haha :lol: Well I thought you were in your mid-twenties!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> the perks of being a shopaholic lol  sometimes I find stuff not on my list and get it anyways but I do try to get the  very special LE ones first and then go from there.  lol that's too funny I didn't even realize I wrote Dallas lmao!
> i love Jack the lad on you I should still try to grab that one.
> I went to Sally's  to get CG fancy pants  to use my $5 off coupon for opening a sallys card and the 2 for $11 pulled me in once again so I also got Tart-y for the party. I thought it would be like opi your such a Budapest but TFTP is much more vibrant. glad I have both still
> none of the counters I went to had the Diors yet so I picked up Up the Amp finally at mac lol. and got a few things. at Victoria's Secret and BBW. had coupons for some freebies so I totally scored today
> ...


 Were all of these new purchases interstate?  No crossing state lines now Naughtyp!!! 



 You did good!


----------



## Corally (Mar 8, 2013)

And here's my birthday mani! (It's still on my nails though :lol  ETA: omg my nails look kinda scary in this pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice manis kimibos, Med and Buick. I like the nail swatch MACHostage.
> 
> kimibos, do you have a crackle polish? Try making dots with it. It's a neat effect.
> 
> ...


 Nymphea & Crystal are to die for.  I made nice with an SA at the Dior counter at my local Saks store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I predict a long Dior filled relationship. Since Nordstrom now has the Sparkle collection you could add a couple for triple points---that will more than make up for your delinquency with BL & Zoya.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Prettypackages, you need a wish list.  That might include your favorite brands and then the colors within that brand that have been mentioned and displayed here by all of these avid NPAs, or just other sources like magazines---or whatever.  Within your list you might want to prioritize by the NPs that you want first/limited editions prone to early sell-out.  If you're going to be a Ninja/Olympic NP shopper you need to put a little method behind the madness. Just watch CC & Naughtyp---they are VERY skilled at this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	that is the last thing I need to do. LOL  I'll be just like y'all in a minute.  Right now I think I'm going to concentrate on getting colors i like that are not similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


 Oh Corally....they look so pretty---nails suitable for a birthday girl. 



 I hope it was truly special!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> that is the last thing I need to do. LOL  I'll be just like y'all in a minute.  Right now I think I'm going to concentrate on getting colors i like that are not similar.


 Thats a *GREAT* idea too Prettypackages!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	         LOVing it!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thats a *GREAT* idea too Prettypackages!!!!


  	only if I start polishing my nails. lol


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 8, 2013)

Ugh!!! I'm going to slam this phone! I just spent the last 15 minutes catching up and multi quoting posts and when I hit reply none of them showed up.

  	thank you everyone for the early birthday wishes! I'm hitting the big 31 on the 25th.  I received an amazing birthday gift in the mail today I nearly fainted lol

  	Kimbos: love the polka dots! I need to try and do a polka dot mani one of these days. 

  	Medgal: that green is gorgeous! I think I'm gonna have to add that one to my wishlist.

  	Buick: that color is so pretty on you.. It's so soft and elegant. Idk why but I thought you were older too! 


  	Now I have to go back and try to remember the other posts I quoted lol


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Happy birthday fellow march baby!! Your nails don't look weird at all. I actually really like that color combo.. Perfect bday mani.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> only if I start polishing my nails. lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	i took my bday polish off and haven't repolished my nails.  I'm exhausted when I come home.  it's the commute and job stress.  I'm going to get it together. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> i took my bday polish off and haven't repolished my nails.  I'm exhausted when I come home.  it's the commute and job stress.  I'm going to get it together. LOL


----------



## MACina (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG, it is early morning here and I have not even had a coffee yet....AND now I see CCs pretty pics -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	AWESOME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Corally said:


>


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 9, 2013)

my np started to chip at work so I came home and couldn't go to bed without changing my nails lol! I have to be back at work in 6 hours. I used hard candy gummy green.... I really wish I had some mint chip ice cream ( always been my fav!!)
  	i ru wishi could post pics into this thread from my iPhone.... I feel left out no one gets to see my hauls! lol


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2013)

You guys have been posting up a storm during the night! Like Macina I come back to this thread in the morning - so many pics, so many manis, so many polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Buick, good to see you back! Love the mani. Don't get Purple Reign - I snatched it up because I saw some bloggers pics, and was quite disappointed. Thick, gloopy mess which was a pain in the behind to apply. It bubbled, too. AND stained my nails red, even though I had used a base! 

  	I tried last night to post a pic of my recent mani but it didn't upload.





  	Here it is: like I told you guys last week I was burning to try a sandwich with Raindrops and Confetti. Looks the birds' eggs or pebbles, doesn't it?


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You guys have been posting up a storm during the night! Like Macina I come back to this thread in the morning - so many pics, so many manis, so many polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





....yes, somehow it does but I really like this combo, Anneri


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > And here's my birthday mani! (It's still on my nails though :lol: )   ETA: omg my nails look kinda scary in this pic.
> ...


 Thanks! :flower:   





honey on boost said:


> Ugh!!! I'm going to slam this phone! I just spent the last 15 minutes catching up and multi quoting posts and when I hit reply none of them showed up.  thank you everyone for the early birthday wishes! I'm hitting the big 31 on the 25th.  I received an amazing birthday gift in the mail today I nearly fainted lol  Kimbos: love the polka dots! I need to try and do a polka dot mani one of these days.   Medgal: that green is gorgeous! I think I'm gonna have to add that one to my wishlist.  Buick: that color is so pretty on you.. It's so soft and elegant. Idk why but I thought you were older too!    Now I have to go back and try to remember the other posts I quoted lol


  Happy birthday in advance! ompom: I didn't want to congratulate you yet but I'm so bad at remembering birthdays.  I'm really curious about the amazing birthday gift.. what did you get?


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You guys have been posting up a storm during the night! Like Macina I come back to this thread in the morning - so many pics, so many manis, so many polishes!    Buick, good to see you back! Love the mani. Don't get Purple Reign - I snatched it up because I saw some bloggers pics, and was quite disappointed. Thick, gloopy mess which was a pain in the behind to apply. It bubbled, too. AND stained my nails red, even though I had used a base!  I tried last night to post a pic of my recent mani but it didn't upload.
> 
> Here it is: like I told you guys last week I was burning to try a sandwich with Raindrops and Confetti. Looks the birds' eggs or pebbles, doesn't it?


 I really like your mani!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You guys have been posting up a storm during the night! Like Macina I come back to this thread in the morning - so many pics, so many manis, so many polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






. Looks like I'm going to have to get Raindrops after all. Le sigh. Apparently there's a pink one coming up too.

  	re: Purple Reign - thanks! It's a skip then. It's a nice shade but not special enough to put up with poor application. 

  	I stopped by my local Kruidvat today on my way back from the market. I was dragging a bloated whale of a shopping trolley (I'm old, you see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I thought what the heck, I'll go in anyways lol. Denim Moore, Petrolpolitan, Mint Me Up and Squeeze Me really are as gorgeous as they were in the swatches. I also liked Lilactric and The Effect Maker. 

  	Oh, Essence's We Rock the Green and Hello Marshmallow are now in my to-buy list too!

http://www.bonnyworld.net/bonnyworl...Marshmallow-vs.-Essie-Vergleichsswatches.html

http://rainbows-and-blues.blogspot.nl/2013/02/essence-we-rock-green-with-glitter.html

  	And I know a certain person who might like this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.honeyandmilk.net/2013/01/lackiert-essence-thats-what-i-mint-und.html


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 9, 2013)

Hellooo ladies! This thread moves too fast for me, I just love scrolling through it and seeing all your beautiful hauls and manis. I ordered my first polish since a little while (yes, only one, can't compete with your hauls, lol), Color Club Wild Cactus. I figured I needed to hop on the emerald train since it's the color of the year. Now I will be a good girl and save money for more Chanel polishes.


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hellooo ladies! This thread moves too fast for me, I just love scrolling through it and seeing all your beautiful hauls and manis. I ordered my first polish since a little while (yes, only one, can't compete with your hauls, lol), Color Club Wild Cactus. I figured I needed to hop on the emerald train since it's the color of the year. Now I will be a good girl and save money for more Chanel polishes.


 Just googled it, lovely color!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

I just bought my first p2 polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Sorry for the bad quality but these are so hard for photograph


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 




 		 			*googles HC Gummy Green*

 		 			*dies*

 		 			The entire collection is amazing!

http://enamelgirl.blogspot.nl/2013/03/hard-candy-candy-sprinkles-spring-2013.html

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/02...nkles-nail-lacquer-collection-swatches-review

 		 			There are some gorgeous shades in this collection too:

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/hard-candy-crushed-chrome-collection-swatches-review#more-37887











. Looks like I'm going to have to get Raindrops after all. Le sigh. Apparently there's a pink one coming up too.

 		 			re: Purple Reign - thanks! It's a skip then. It's a nice shade but not special enough to put up with poor app
 		 			lication. 




  	I want the whole Hard Candy collection SOOOOOOO BAD! I hope there's still something left in April. Where do you get HC anyway? Or is that LE (oh the horror!).


  	Get the L'Oreal Confetti topcoat, Buick! And everybody else! I love it, it's awesome!

  	MACina, what are these sets of two polishes? Some LE? The purple and green ones are from the new Summer LE, right? They look awesome. I was on the hunt for the royal blue crackle polish, but it's sold out everywhere. Miffed.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I want the whole Hard Candy collection SOOOOOOO BAD! I hope there's still something left in April. Where do you get HC anyway? Or is that LE (oh the horror!).
> 
> 
> Get the L'Oreal Confetti topcoat, Buick! And everybody else! I love it, it's awesome!
> ...


  	Hard candy is now only at Walmart. I remember when it was at Nordstroms lol!
  	i don't know if they are LE I think they might be. I went to 3 walmarts to find my gummy green.  I found it at the last one I went to which is actually the one I should have went to first! lol. at the other two almost all the sprinkles were out!!! I shoulda got another bottle dammit lol.


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I want the whole Hard Candy collection SOOOOOOO BAD! I hope there's still something left in April. Where do you get HC anyway? Or is that LE (oh the horror!).
> 
> 
> Get the L'Oreal Confetti topcoat, Buick! And everybody else! I love it, it's awesome!
> ...


  	Yes, it is called Nail'Tini Collection and includes nail care products and these sets:
http://www.dm.de/de_homepage/p2_home/limited_editions/256432/nail_tini.html
  	(if you "touch" the pics with the mouse you can read the descriptions of the products)


  	And, yes again, the purple and the green ones are from the new Summer collection:
http://www.dm.de/de_homepage/p2_home/limited_editions/262094/p2_summer_attack.html


  	Oh no, I am sorry that you couldn' t find the blue crackle anymore.The display was no longer out at my dm.So I think that
  	everything is sold out here too.But I can check again next week to see if I can still get it for you if you like.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I want the whole Hard Candy collection SOOOOOOO BAD! I hope there's still something left in April. Where do you get HC anyway? Or is that LE (oh the horror!).
> 
> 
> Get the L'Oreal Confetti topcoat, Buick! And everybody else! I love it, it's awesome!


  	I'll check out Confetti for sure. I don't buy L'Oreal polishes because they're too bloody expensive for 5ml of product but I might make an exception for Confetti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: Hard Candy - I didn't even know they were still around tbh. I used to have some ages ago when they came with little plastic rings. I'm going to check out eBay and see if there's anyone selling them.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> sorry for the bad quality but these are so hard for photograph


  	   i have a p2 mascara and i really like it. i may try the polishes now. i like the color of the sand style one. the green and the blue in the green duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	    Nice HAUL!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

i couldnt let the 20% off deal from opi and free shipping from drugstore.com go. i got some "boring" shades that i have been wanting to get forever. these are definitely fall colors, but i dont care im going to wear them whenever lol i was going to get them anyways so why not now that they are $5.60

  	tickle my france-y 
  	you dont know Jacques 
  	Did you 'ear about van gogh
  	Every Month is Oktoberfest 
  	My very first Knockwurst 
  	berlin there done that. 
  	i feel so miserable the zoya order, 2 opi's from eurocentrale plus my essie shine of times have arrived home and im not there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ill see them till tomorrow night


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

$5,60????????????????????????????????????????
  	That is a great deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Of course you can wear these shades whenever you want to!

  	Awseome haul, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> i couldnt let the 20% off deal from opi and free shipping from drugstore.com go. i got some "boring" shades that i have been wanting to get forever. these are definitely fall colors, but i dont care im going to wear them whenever lol i was going to get them anyways so why not now that they are *$5.60*
> 
> tickle my france-y
> you dont know Jacques
> ...


 
  	Oh no....so long to wait


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'll check out Confetti for sure. I don't buy L'Oreal polishes because they're too bloody expensive for 5ml of product but I might make an exception for Confetti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol I had some of those too! I actually found a purple one (!!!) for $2 at Walmart in the sales bin. I guess it's because the line has been revamped! I
  	got almost all the sprinkles collection ( i got Sugar Rush, Cocoa Smore, Jelly Bean Blue, Gumny Green and Pixie Pink).I'm gonna go back and see if cotton candy pink
  	is still there. I passed cuz I don't care for that shade of pink but now I really want it lol!
  	I don't care for the  peachy orange one. 
  	I have  already have Nails Inc Sweets Way and Topping lane which are both very similiar to Sweet Tooth and Pink Taffy. 

  	and I'm going to get the blue  nails inc (Pudding Lane) one too lol


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> it looks so pretty i need to do one of these sandwich manis. the confetti glitter is from revlon?


  	It's from L'Oreal, kimibos! We don't have Revlon any longer around here.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's from L'Oreal, kimibos! We don't have Revlon any longer around here.


  	      im going to look for it at walgreens i cant find it at drugstore.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my np started to chip at work so I came home and couldn't go to bed without changing my nails lol! I have to be back at work in 6 hours. I used hard candy gummy green.... I really wish I had some mint chip ice cream ( always been my fav!!)
> i ru wishi could post pics into this thread from my iPhone.... I feel left out no one gets to see my hauls! lol


 Mine too Naughtyp!  I suppose it's my fault that my BL Jack the Lad started wearing off at the edges after two days, so I was compelled to change my polish before bed.  I viewed it as an opportunity to delve into yet another UNTRIED NP that has been on the shelf for a while.  I selected Estee Lauders Absinthe.  So sorry you're not able to post your hauls.  Do you want to E-mail your pics from your iPhone to my iMAC & I'll upload them for you?  Let me know.  I want you to be able to share the excitement of your NP hauls the way that we all do!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's from L'Oreal, kimibos! We don't have Revlon any longer around here.


  	 now i wonder why you dont have revlon anymore? did they stopped selling  everyhting in germany or is it just the nail polish?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> now i wonder why you dont have revlon anymore? did they stopped selling  everyhting in germany or is it just the nail polish?


  Revlon and Rimmel both pulled out of Germany. So stupid, right?  We don't have Urban Decay or Too Faced either. Or Mufe. I'm really happy whenever I go to the UK or US because I can stock up on essentials!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I just came across some swatches of the new Catrice polishes. Apologies if they've already been posted.
> 
> http://www.ooohshinies.com/2013/03/new-catrice-polish-swatches-part-i.html
> 
> ...


 Beautiful polishes ladies (ENABLERS)


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

And no Nars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> I'm really happy whenever I go to the UK or US because I can stock up on essentials!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Just did my nails with Covergirl Mint Mojito PURE LOVE!


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

*Anneri*, kultkosmetik sells some Mufe:

http://www.kultkosmetik.de/marken/make-up-for-ever/index.htm


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

.....GORGEOUS, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Just did my nails with Covergirl Mint Mojito PURE LOVE!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm really happy whenever I go to the UK or US because I can stock up on essentials!


  	     omg that awful and really stupid. i hate how you dont have many brands available and then the ones you do have are  crazy expensive! 
  	     if you dont have good prices on ebay i can always get you revlon polishes here. pm whenever you want.

  	    **im going to plan a trip to walmart so ill pm some of you incase you want some of those sprinkle polishes.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....GORGEOUS, kimibos


  	     thanks, i think these new covergilr polishes are really good. my next haul is going to have violast and always naked. 


  	   *** Have you guys seen this? http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essence-spring-summer-2013-show-your-feet-collection-official-info-photos.html 
  	  i kind of want 4.


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks, i think these new covergilr polishes are really good. my next haul is going to have violast and always naked.
> 
> 
> *** Have you guys seen this? http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essence-spring-summer-2013-show-your-feet-collection-official-info-photos.html
> i kind of want 4.


  	Thank you for sharing, kimibos!

	I want the purple,the mint, the lavender and the blue


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anneri, OMG.  I literally gasped when I saw your mani----it's so gorgeous.  I LOVE it






Anneri said:


> You guys have been posting up a storm during the night! Like Macina I come back to this thread in the morning - so many pics, so many manis, so many polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Anneri, OMG.  I literally gasped when I saw your mani----it's so gorgeous.  I LOVE it


	Medgal, you're so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> This is a very pretty combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rain Drops is on my WL and after seeing the pink one on a blog, that's on the list too.  You ladies are killing me with these gorgeous NPs.  Thank goodness I already have the Essie's To Buy or Not to Buy, etc.   This is absolute madness I tell you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i couldnt let the 20% off deal from opi and free shipping from drugstore.com go. i got some "boring" shades that i have been wanting to get forever. these are definitely fall colors, but i dont care im going to wear them whenever lol i was going to get them anyways so why not now that they are $5.60
> 
> tickle my france-y
> you dont know Jacques
> ...






Way to go Kimibos.  You've earned your stripes---Olympic NP Shopper-----and a Gold Medal.  Great hauls!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm a little behind - lots of posts to comment on! 


kimibos said:


> Just did my nails with Covergirl Mint Mojito PURE LOVE!


  	Fabulous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful colors MACina.  So awesome!  Enjoy






kimibos said:


> Just did my nails with Covergirl Mint Mojito PURE LOVE!


 Loving this color------and it looks great on you Kimibos. 



 In your photo it looks like a dupe for Illamasqua's Noble


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm a little behind - lots of posts to comment on!
> This looks sooo pretty on you!Gorgeous hauls! I'm especially drawn to the top row of your Butter Londons.
> I'm going to stop using my hardener too and see if it helps.
> Denim Moore, George Blue-ney and Mint Me Up
> ...


  	    thanks!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful colors MACina.  So awesome!  Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     Thanks. its a little bit more green in real life. i forgot to write that under the pic. i wish it was a noble dupe lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay-----so I went from BL's Jack the Lad, which I really didn't want to take off after only two days, to Estee Lauder's Absinthe.  It was both a tragedy and an opportunity


----------



## jennyap (Mar 9, 2013)

And now for today's haul. Superdrug had all Maybelline as buy 1 get 1 half price, so I picked up two of the LE Color Show polishes: 





  	Solar Flare, Shock Wave

  	Then I had a peek in TKMaxx - my recent realisation that they carry makeup was a fatal discovery! The last couple of times I've been I'd seen some of the OPI Skyfall magnetic NPs, and had passed on them, but I decided if they still had any today, I'd get one. 





  	Is That Silva?

  	They also had some new stuff in - several Color Club collections. I passed on Fiesta - didn't really excite me  - and Backstage Pass - all glitters. But I picked up the Molten Metals collection, and it was a bargain, £7.99 for 6 NPs plus a topcoat. 





  	L-R, top row: Lumin-Icent, Perfect Mol-Ten, Cold Metal
  	Bottom row: Hot Like Lava, Foil Me Once, Antiquated

  	First thing I do when I get new NP home is swatch them, so here's how they all look:


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> lol this made me laugh so bad. *im the michael phelps of nail polish shopping *hahahaha
> thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Fellow NPAs, meet my Sparkles-----My Dior Sparkle collection NPs arrived this morning.  The shimmer doesn't photograph well but it's gorgeous! Can't wait to say goodbye to St Patrick and hello to spring!


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

WOW, that is a pretty springy green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Okay-----so I went from BL's Jack the Lad, which I really didn't want to take off after only two days, to Estee Lauder's Absinthe.  It was both a tragedy and an opportunity


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow Jennyap!  *AWESOME HAUL*!  I love that you swatch them immediately!  That's pretty amazing, and I'm sure the best way to not get behind in your swatches!!


jennyap said:


> And now for today's haul. Superdrug had all Maybelline as buy 1 get 1 half price, so I picked up two of the LE Color Show polishes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning haul, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Is This Silva?,Lumin-Icent, Perfect Mol-Ten and Cold Metal are adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> And now for today's haul. Superdrug had all Maybelline as buy 1 get 1 half price, so I picked up two of the LE Color Show polishes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

*OMG*......Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I have seen soooooooooo many pretty polishes on here today....I definitely know what I am going to dream of tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Fellow NPAs, meet my Sparkles-----My Dior Sparkle collection NPs arrived this morning.  The shimmer doesn't photograph well but it's gorgeous! Can't wait to say goodbye to St Patrick and hello to spring!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Fellow NPAs, meet my Sparkles-----My Dior Sparkle collection NPs arrived this morning.  The shimmer doesn't photograph well but it's gorgeous! Can't wait to say goodbye to St Patrick and hello to spring!


  	Oh so lovely. I think Delice is calling my name. I wonder when these will arrive here.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Fellow NPAs, meet my Sparkles-----My Dior Sparkle collection NPs arrived this morning.  The shimmer doesn't photograph well but it's gorgeous! Can't wait to say goodbye to St Patrick and hello to spring!


  	     those look soo pretty and so YOU, pinks and corals!


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ah yes, I'm a mature woman trapped in a 30-year old's body.


  	I'm the opposite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sad...)

  	I figured you're in your 30's because you posted a partial pic earlier and from some other things, too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> And I'm not really interested in Essence (used to though), Misa en Kinetics... And my new rule is to only buy NP from a couple of brands so.. But I do have a flaky from Kinetics, it's lovely.


  	Oi! What's Essence ever done to you? Tsk tsk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn't know Kinetics even had a flaky! Alice&Jo didn't have a massive selection in the sale but I ended up buying 10+ bottles. I really like their formula so I thought why not? I was already going to pay 4.95 shipping for the three Strangebeautiful Color Cubes (at 5EUR each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hallelujah!) so it would be rude not to.

  	Speaking of Strangebeautiful, my Colour Cubes (complete with grubby fingerprints and one mangled bottle cap) say hi:


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

I have never seen these before, Buick!

  	But they do all look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Oi! What's Essence ever done to you? Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oi! What's Essence ever done to you? Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    are those 2 polishes in one? like duos?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

ok this is awful, but i made my brother drive from home to get me my little packages with polishes lol  so yes they are in my hands now. i just couldnt wait.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Haha! I did the same! I hope I'll get them next week. And I hope you'll finally get your sale order, too. It's taking sooooooo long!


  	Fingers crossed... Do you remember when your goodies were shipped?

  	I haven't received my CultNails order either. My last CultNails order took a lifetime to arrive as well but this time it's taking even longer. I think it's something to do with how they label the envelopes, I dunno. If it had been NinjaPolish or Llarowe my polishes would have reached me by now even if I were living on friggin Mars.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> are those 2 polishes in one? like duos?


  	 Yup. Basically they've put two bottles of polish in a plastic cube. And you can't take the cube apart, which makes them not very user- or travel-friendly. The polish itself is brilliant and they have some great names (Elite Terrorist Tan, Cheap Foundation, etc.) so I'm OK with the fussy packaging.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ok this is awful, but i made my brother drive from home to get me my little packages with polishes lol  so yes they are in my hands now. i just couldnt wait.


  	That's what brothers are for innit?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pretty manis and polishes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/swatches-opi-oz-the-great-and-powerful-collection/

  	Here is the Oz collection, too pastel for me but pretty !


  	SOURCE : ALLURABEAUTY


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

My new Picture Polish recruits!

  	no flash:





  	flash:





  	I love all of them but I have to say that Paradise is one of the most beautiful polishes I've ever laid eyes on. I haven't seen anything like it. Oh, and Majesty looks kinda meh in these pics but it's anything but.

  	Mallard and Cosmos were out of stock when these pretties were sent to me but they will be shipped early next week. Wooohooo!


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Fingers crossed... Do you remember when your goodies were shipped?
> 
> I haven't received my CultNails order either. My last CultNails order took a lifetime to arrive as well but this time it's taking even longer. I think it's something to do with how they label the envelopes, I dunno. If it had been NinjaPolish or Llarowe my polishes would have reached me by now even if I were living on friggin Mars.


  	I think it was the 25th. The same day I ordered the speckles and raindrops.

  	Odd. I received my Cultnails in a box (and I think they even had written "nail polish" on the top) and without any exceptional delays.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My new Picture Polish recruits!
> 
> no flash:
> 
> ...


  	    Paradise looks gorgeous. please post swatches or manis!


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My new Picture Polish recruits!
> 
> no flash:
> 
> ...


  	My first Picture Polishes, Jade and Wisteria, are on their way to me. I'm going to work my way into the glitters, too! They are  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> My first Picture Polishes, Jade and Wisteria, are on their way to me. I'm going to work my way into the glitters, too! They are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yay! LLarowe? 

  	I love Picture Polish. They have some really unique colours and finishes.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

i went from total climax when opening the packages to total misery. the sharon polish broke in my zoya order and stain the poor lotus that came in a little box with it.  im going to email zoya asking them to sent me lotus and sharon again. idont understand how they dont pack a order well.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i went from total climax when opening the packages to total misery. the sharon polish broke in my zoya order and stain the poor lotus that came in a little box with it.  im going to email zoya asking them to sent me lotus and sharon again. idont understand how they dont pack a order well.


  	Oh drat!

  	The polishes were in a _box _and one of them still managed to break? Weird. I've had polish sent to me in flimsy envelopes (which really shouldn't happen, but there are some clueless people on eBay) and they survived a transatlantic flight.

  	I'm sure Zoya CS will replace your polishes


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Pretty manis and polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I never knew Allura did nail swatches.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh drat!
> 
> The polishes were in a _box _and one of them still managed to break? Weird. I've had polish sent to me in flimsy envelopes (which really shouldn't happen, but there are some clueless people on eBay) and they survived a transatlantic flight.
> 
> I'm sure Zoya CS will replace your polishes


  	     lets hope they are nice and sent me the polishes. i sent them pictures, maybe that helps. .there were 2 little boxes in the big one.  they put a box of 6 and those were ok but in the box of 3 with 2. one broke and stain everyhting. even the main box ,the papers.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes and she has swatched the Zoya collection Pixie Dust too !

  	The nail polish fever is back


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > And I'm not really interested in Essence (used to though), Misa en Kinetics... And my new rule is to only buy NP from a couple of brands so.. But I do have a flaky from Kinetics, it's lovely. :nods:
> ...


  Yeah it's called Daisies And Paislies. :nods: I just don't like Essence anymore. :dunno: I don't like the formula and the bottles (new and old) are so ugly! I threw most of 'em out.  Those Colour Cubes look awesome!


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes and she has swatched the Zoya collection Pixie Dust too !
> 
> *The nail polish fever is back*


  	    yeahhh!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> Those Colour Cubes look awesome!


  	     i actually like the little essence bottles alot


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lets hope they are nice and sent me the polishes. i sent them pictures, maybe that helps. .there were 2 little boxes in the big one.  they put a box of 6 and those were ok but in the box of 3 with 2. one broke and stain everyhting. even the main box ,the papers.


  	Hope they do! This is really strange, how can they break in a box. I have been sent dozens of polishes in envelopes, too, and only one, CG Unpredictable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, went into pieces.


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it's called Daisies And Paislies. :nods:  I just don't like Essence anymore. :dunno:  I don't like the formula and the bottles (new and old) are so ugly! I threw most of 'em out.   Those Colour Cubes look awesome!
> ...


 I used to like them too, guess I've changed. :dunno:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

maybe that bottle was too fragile idk like damage compared to the other bottles?


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> maybe that bottle was too fragile idk like damage compared to the other bottles?


 The horror.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> The horror.


  	 yep.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

i did some swatches and im loving opi polka.com on top of zoya Jacqueline.


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i did some swatches and im loving opi polka.com on top of zoya Jacqueline.


 That sounds like an awesome combi!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> That sounds like an awesome combi!








 ill do it tomorrow.


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i did some swatches and im loving opi polka.com on top of zoya Jacqueline.


  	This looks nice, too:

  	http://www.adventuresinacetone.com/2013/02/opi-polkacom-reverse-gradient.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]@ Buick[/FONT]
Speaking of Strangebeautiful, my Colour Cubes (complete with grubby fingerprints and one mangled bottle cap) say hi:







kimibos said:


> ok this is awful, but i made my brother drive from home to get me my little packages with polishes lol  so yes they are in my hands now. i just couldnt wait.






Kimibos!!! You do know that this behavior is typical of a nail polish addict?---I would have done that in a heart beat too!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> http://www.adventuresinacetone.com/2013/02/opi-polkacom-reverse-gradient.html


  	yes, nicest thing is i got all 3 polishes


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yep.


 May it Rest In Peace


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice! TK Maxx is my downfall, I can't not go in if I'm out shopping and always pick up some nail polish (and occasionally some make up). I've bought so much there, including about 3 or 4 Color Club sets, loads of Nails Inc, OPI, just recently even found some Orly polishes! Gotta love it! 



BuickMackane said:


> My new Picture Polish recruits!
> 
> no flash:
> 
> ...


  	Bad day for me today, ended up ordering 10 holo polishes from Etsy (2 different sellers). Must. Stop. Buying. Nail. Polish.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> May it Rest In Peace


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! TK Maxx is my downfall, I can't not go in if I'm out shopping and always pick up some nail polish (and occasionally some make up). I've bought so much there, including about 3 or 4 Color Club sets, loads of Nails Inc, OPI, just recently even found some Orly polishes! Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> Where did you get Paradise from? I've been wanting to get it from Llarowe, but it's always sold out, also on Sally Magpies.  It's so gorgeous!
> ...


  	    10 holos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks like a good day to me


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2013)

Bad day for my wallet and it was an impulse buy and that's never good, lol.



kimibos said:


> 10 holos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Bad day for my wallet and it was an impulse buy and that's never good, lol.


  	    i get you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i get you.


 10 Holos------that's awesome *Anitacska*.  You're gaining olympic status here!  Look, when we're all broke and can't buy anything we'll just sit and use all of this damn nail polish we've been buying---that's not so bad is it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

You know it!


BuickMackane said:


> My new Picture Polish recruits!
> 
> no flash:
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> They're quite unique---even the one with *the cap that Buick chewed*


  	Hehe. I don't just _wear_ nail polish darling. I live and breathe nail polish. And eat the bottle caps. 

  	In my defence, the bloody thing got stuck and the Color Cubes' design doesn't allow one to grip and twist the bottle caps properly. I will hold my hand up and admit having tried opening it with my teeth. But then I figured no nail polish in the world is worth damaging ones gnashers. So I had to use a small pair of pliers to open it. And this, dear reader, is the story of the chewed up cap.


  	Kimibos, here are some pics of the four PPs I posted earlier. Christ on a bike, they were a pain to photograph! There are plenty of very good swatches around, so if you're interested in Paradise they'll give you a much better idea of how it looks on the nail. This goes for the other shades too.

  	First up, lousy lighting, no flash. This one's not colour accurate, but shows the different coloured glitter and the slight duochrome in Paradise quite well. The flakies in Pshiiiit are kind of visible too.





  	Not as lousy lighting, no flash. This one's pretty colour accurate.





  	And with flash:


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The tragedy was that I really, really liked Jack the Lad and had to remove it because it was wearing off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Jack the Lad has a loooooong wait ahead of him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: Pshiiit - No yer honour. She did it! http://pshiiit.com/.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I got it from Prettypolish.nl. They do ship outside the NL and Belgium but you'd need to e-mail them for a shipping quote (at least that's what they say on the website). They restocked some PPs yesterday and Paradise is one of them
> 
> I hope Sally Magpies starts shipping overseas again. I want some Cirques (by which I mean quite a few Cirques) and it'll be so much more convenient to get the lot from her instead of placing god knows how many smaller orders from Cirque's own website in order to avoid customs.
> 
> ...


 Indeed.  Yesterday I ordered DL's. Sweet Dreams & my 3rd 90 bottle NP rack!

  	http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2012/04/deborah-lippmann-sweet-dreams-3d-holographic-nail-lacquer-swatches-review


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 9, 2013)

OK, one more pic post before I call it a night.

  	I've been seeing a line of polishes called Only You at ICIParisXL for quite some time now. As far as I know it's their own brand NP (fellow Dutchies, please correct me if I'm wrong). Anyway, they'd never been on my radar until last week when I dropped by ICIParisXL to see if EL Absinthe was in yet (no it wasn't). They were EUR10 for 3 bottles so I thought I might give them a shot. Turns out they're quite allright. More than quite allright, actually. They're pretty damn good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 


  	Free & Easy - Mystery Girl - Never on Sunday

  	So far I only wore Never on Sunday as a full mani. It was a bit on the thick side for my liking, so I'm going to use a few drops of thinner the next time I use it. It lasted 2 days without chipping and probably would have survived 1-2 more days had it not met its maker in the form of a cotton pad doused in remover.

  	Verdict - Bueno!


----------



## Corally (Mar 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, one more pic post before I call it a night.  I've been seeing a line of polishes called Only You at ICIParisXL for quite some time now. As far as I know it's their own brand NP (fellow Dutchies, please correct me if I'm wrong). Anyway, they'd never been on my radar until last week when I dropped by ICIParisXL to see if EL Absinthe was in yet (no it wasn't). They were EUR10 for 3 bottles so I thought I might give them a shot. Turns out they're quite allright. More than quite allright, actually. They're pretty damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice! I love Free And Easy and Mystery Girl :eyelove: And yep, it's their own line of NP. :nods: I haven't tried it out  though and I'm trying to stay away from it because I always have the ''gotta catch 'em all'' feeling when I like something, that's why I only want to buy from a few brands (a decision I made about a month ago lol). Oh who am I kidding, I have a €5 voucher so I'll probably try a few.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2013)

How do you think I recognized the teeth marks---been there, done that on more than one occasion.







I love your *Buickisms*, as I affectionately call the things that you say that have me rolling on the floor!!!  






BuickMackane said:


> OK, one more pic post before I call it a night.
> 
> I've been seeing a line of polishes called Only You at ICIParisXL for quite some time now. As far as I know it's their own brand NP (fellow Dutchies, please correct me if I'm wrong). Anyway, they'd never been on my radar until last week when I dropped by ICIParisXL to see if EL Absinthe was in yet (no it wasn't). They were EUR10 for 3 bottles so I thought I might give them a shot. Turns out they're quite allright. More than quite allright, actually. They're pretty damn good!
> 
> ...


 Muy bueno y muy bonito ----I love them all!!!  I can't get enough blue lately and these are spot on gorgeous!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 9, 2013)

i went to the american beauty show and was in heaven.  They even had a china glaze and opi display...   I didn't get anything though.  I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## MACina (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Prettypackages said:


> i went to the american beauty show and was in heaven.  They even had a china glaze and opi display...   I didn't get anything though.  I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm happy to do a CP for you if you like, although we're not supposed to send nail polish abroad, I'm sure can sneak them out for you. 



BuickMackane said:


> I got it from Prettypolish.nl. They do ship outside the NL and Belgium but you'd need to e-mail them for a shipping quote (at least that's what they say on the website). They restocked some PPs yesterday and Paradise is one of them
> 
> *I hope Sally Magpies starts shipping overseas again. I want some Cirques (by which I mean quite a few Cirques) and it'll be so much more convenient to get the lot from her instead of placing god knows how many smaller orders from Cirque's own website in order to avoid customs.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Fellow NPAs, meet my Sparkles-----My Dior Sparkle collection NPs arrived this morning.  The shimmer doesn't photograph well but it's gorgeous! Can't wait to say goodbye to St Patrick and hello to spring!


  	I'll have u kno this pic sent me to Nordies to pick up Spring  ball. I was only going to swatch the colors lol but I had to get that one. I also want the reddish one. 
  	i really shouldn't have  got it yet but the girl went upstairs to get it for me so I felt bad lol
  	ima get the other one ( I think/hope) when Nordies has the triple points day... unless I buy more makeup lol I want a lot from Mac in april! plus I'm waiting for the mew
  	DL collections! 
  	thank you medgal for ur sweet offer  I should start taking pics of my hauls and make an effort to get on the computer once a week lol I've been slacking on that and the pics 
  	I really want to try my dior polish but I'm sticking to my green challenge! although I think I have more than a months worth to try lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks. its a little bit more green in real life. i forgot to write that under the pic. i wish it was a noble dupe lol


  	it looks like the new color Venous! I got that one coming in the mail


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My new Picture Polish recruits!
> 
> no flash:
> 
> ...


  	are they back in stock?! I want mallard and orbit ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG lol I just ordered Orbit!! and Amethyst ;D sooooo happy but I wish I coulda got mallard too. hopefully soon since they made it part of their perm line....


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> OMG lol I just ordered Orbit!! and Amethyst ;D sooooo happy but I wish I coulda got mallard too. hopefully soon since they made it part of their perm line....


  	Amethyst! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Mallard's going to be perm? Sweet! When did that happen?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I know the feeling. Whenever I discover a new brand the floodgates open. It's like bloody Pringles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 I saw amethyst on the polishaholics site and she mentioned that it was LE so I had to get. I was gonna get wisteria but I like the glitter one better  

  	she blogged about mallard and how it keeps selling out so they decided to make it perm. do hopefully I will get it one day  yay I'm so excited to get orbit I tried a coiple times already to get it. 
  	thank you for posting your PIcture polishes! I wouldn't have ordered these if it wasnt for you


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 10, 2013)

Clinique will launch a new nail polishes range :

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hV-2zX7x6.../oaHKE4w29oo/s640/Clinique-Nail-Lacquer-1.jpg

  	SOURCE : 4bpblogspot


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I know the feeling. Whenever I discover a new brand the floodgates open. It's like bloody Pringles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2013)

Ahoy there Dominique.  It seems everyone is jumping onto the nail polish train 





.
I was surprised to see Crabtree & Evelyn have also added NP to their offerings.

  	http://www.elle.com/news/beauty-makeup/crabtree-evelyn-nail-polish-collection


Dominique33 said:


> Clinique will launch a new nail polishes range :
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hV-2zX7x6.../oaHKE4w29oo/s640/Clinique-Nail-Lacquer-1.jpg
> 
> SOURCE : 4bpblogspot


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I have a pretty extensive wish list of blues---I aspire to have a "zooful" like you Buick!
> 
> 
> You'll get there in no time hehe. What's on your blue wishlist?
> ...


  	Yeah! We can use Kimibos' broken Zoya bottle pic on the cover. Guaranteed bestseller


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy there Dominique.  It seems everyone is jumping onto the nail polish train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for sharing ! Yes every brand has a nail polish collection but I never thought Crabtree  & Evelyn would too ! We had a beautiful store here a long long time ago, sad we don't have Crabtree anymore, I love the brand. The polishes look good in fact !


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 10, 2013)

Buickisms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Love the word !


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> i went to the american beauty show and was in heaven.  They even had a china glaze and opi display...   I didn't get anything though.  I'm going back tomorrow.


 *We'll need a full report & photos *


----------



## kimibos (Mar 10, 2013)

*im going for my gold metal.* i went to cvs they had loreal at B1G1/2 but they didnt have confetti the glitter so i didtn get anything. they had covergirl like that too plus a 3off coupon from vogue, i got  always naked and out of the blue. i also got 2 spoiled glitters. trust fund baby, and pet my peacock. also sally hansen perky pink. 

  	sallys had b1g1 free of the China glaze soleil collection including eyelashes, so i got 

  	Surreal appeal
  	hanging in the balance
  	def defying
  	igniting love 

  	i also found sea spreay at $3.99 at the sale basket.
  	i got a bag of 10 nail wheels to do swatches. im soo excited. i swatched all these colors and its sooo pacifying.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 10, 2013)

OPI polka.com on top of My Vampire is a Buff.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 10, 2013)

CG: Sea Spray, Surreal Appeal,Hanging in the Balance, Igniting Love, Def Defiying.   these are very bright

  	Covergirl Always naked with Spoiled Glitters: Pet my Peacock and trust fund baby. and Sally hanses perky pink.
  	the blue is Covergirl Out of the blue.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 10, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Clinique will launch a new nail polishes range :
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hV-2zX7x6.../oaHKE4w29oo/s640/Clinique-Nail-Lacquer-1.jpg
> 
> SOURCE : 4bpblogspot


  	    hi there. cant wait to see what these look like when swatched.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OPI polka.com on top of My Vampire is a Buff.


  	This is just beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still haven't ordered my Polka.com (and more than made up for it in other ways *cough*)

  	Do you have any of the sheer NY Ballet shades? One layer of those and you'd have a polkadot sandwich!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy there Dominique.  It seems everyone is jumping onto the nail polish train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I haven't been in a Crabtree & Evelyn store in ages. Sigh. Do they still have the La Source line? I used to love the hand cream.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh do they? Bummer.

  	Incoming mail is okay. Thanks for the offer, but I'll wait for Sally Magpies I think because I only want Paradise and it's not worth paying much postage for.



BuickMackane said:


> I know the feeling. Whenever I discover a new brand the floodgates open. It's like bloody Pringles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> This is just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     thanks! i dont have any but  drugstore.com has them all in stock so i may order them. lol


----------



## jennyap (Mar 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CG: Sea Spray, Surreal Appeal,Hanging in the Balance, Igniting Love, Def Defiying.   these are very bright
> 
> Covergirl Always naked with Spoiled Glitters: Pet my Peacock and trust fund baby. and Sally hanses perky pink.
> the blue is Covergirl Out of the blue.


  	Nice swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've just put on AE Dragon and I'm in love. Can't believe I managed to wait this long until I tried it. Dare I say I might almost love it as much as Saint George, which is probably my favourite NP so far...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 10, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I've just put on AE Dragon and I'm in love. Can't believe I managed to wait this long until I tried it. Dare I say I might almost love it as much as Saint George, which is probably my favourite NP so far...


  	I love St. George, but I love Dragon even more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I normally wouldn't touch subtle holos with a bargepole but the AE ones are on a league of their own.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

I finally ordered some nail sticks yay lol. I can't wait to get them I only got 100 so I'll have to pick my fav to swatch first


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 10, 2013)

oh and I just used CG Running in Circles! The most beautiful green I own def my fav so far


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *We'll need a full report & photos *


  	yeah so, I went to a party Saturday night, and uh, yeah..  I didn't make it back.  :-(   I'm sowwy...


----------



## MACina (Mar 10, 2013)

I am drooooooooooooling, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> CG: Sea Spray, Surreal Appeal,Hanging in the Balance, Igniting Love, Def Defiying.   these are very bright
> 
> Covergirl Always naked with Spoiled Glitters: Pet my Peacock and trust fund baby. and Sally hanses perky pink.
> the blue is Covergirl Out of the blue.


----------



## MRV (Mar 11, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> CG: Sea Spray, Surreal Appeal,Hanging in the Balance, Igniting Love, Def Defiying.   these are very bright
> 
> Covergirl Always naked with Spoiled Glitters: Pet my Peacock and trust fund baby. and Sally hanses perky pink.
> the blue is Covergirl Out of the blue.


  	Oh, cute! I have to wear the green!


  	Here's my hasty mani with CG Budding Romance:





  	I _love _this polish! It's kind of 'sprout meets army' green.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OPI polka.com on top of My Vampire is a Buff.


  	This looks so good! Hope that Zoya issue gets revolved soon!


  	MRV, love that green!!!

  	I still have to use AE's Dragon and St. George. Unbelievable, right? I think I suffer from np short attention span disorder - there's always a great new one coming up...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2013)

I totally forgot: Temptalia posted an interesting article yesterday: How to get np off everything.

  	Going to re-post it here, because I guess we'll need it someday!

http://www.bellasugar.com/How-Get-Nail-Polish-Off-Clothes-22006354


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, whatdayaknow, I've just placed an order with Prettypolish.nl.  I really wanted Picture Polish Paradise and with a flat rate shipping of 13 euros, I figured I might as well add a few other things in there.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks everyone! 
  	anitacska- i cant blame you, paradise looks gorgeous!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> Def. getting more Picture Polishes! Can't resist blue greens (nor many other colours either).
> Nice! I finally gave in over the weekend and ordered some Polka.com. Then I thought I had a short PIP moment, but it never ends!
> Oh, cute! I have to wear the green!
> ...


  	    ohh this make stick to me on my next visit to sallys lol. it looks cool!  and yeahh to ordering polka.com, i hope you like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2013)

Polka.com is very pretty. I accidentally ended up with two other polishes that are practically dupes if anyone's looking for a cheaper alternative: Beauty UK Posh Polish in Pinkabloo and Topshop Hope Floats. Here are a couple of comparison swatches (the order is Beauty UK, OPI, Topshop):


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Polka.com is very pretty. I accidentally ended up with two other polishes that are practically dupes if anyone's looking for a cheaper alternative: Beauty UK Posh Polish in Pinkabloo and Topshop Hope Floats. Here are a couple of comparison swatches (the order is Beauty UK, OPI, Topshop):








those are dead on dupes! sorry you already had something similar. im new to glitters so polka.com is unique in my collection.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well, whatdayaknow, I've just placed an order with Prettypolish.nl.  I really wanted Picture Polish Paradise and with a flat rate shipping of 13 euros, I figured I might as well add a few other things in there.


  	Ah well, _anything_ to avoid the dreaded skippers remorse. What else did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2013)

There's very slight variations, the Beauty UK one only has blue micro glitter and the Topshop one has teal, whereas the OPI one has blue and red, but really unless you're looking very closely, you won't notice it.

  	I do this all the time, buy things I really like over and over again only to find that I already have 2-3 dupes, lol.



kimibos said:


> those are dead on dupes! sorry you already had something similar. im new to glitters so polka.com is unique in my collection.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

I really have got some catching up to do! You ladies are fast. While I catch up I'll post some recent swatches.

  	Chanel Taboo





  	Zoya I forgot the name! LOL


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

HOB taboo looks amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that zoya blue too! do you mind telling me the name for my next zoya order


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HOB taboo looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you! I just did some googling and it's Natty from the Fall 2012 collection.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

I decided to work from home today and ended up watching random youtube videos and reswatching my BB Coutures. Here's some nail wheel pr0n for ya. I should have taken daylight pics too but too late now. D'oh!







 				1 				Playboy  				11 				BPM 				2 				Sexy Centerfold  				12 				Beat 				3 				Heavenly Hunk  				13 				African Queen 				4 				Junk In The Trunk  				14 				Boom Boom 				5 				Trim And Tassled  				15 				Ball & Chain 				6 				Feathered Vixen  				16 				Stone Crazy 				7 				Jealousy  				17 				Manipulative Martian 				8 				Anger  				18 				Boned Invader 				9 				Gluttony  				19 				Alien Puke 				10 				Hemera  				20 				-
 







 				1 				Starry Starry Taupe  				11 				Ravager 				2 				Grey Matter  				12 				Joker 				3 				Hustle  				13 				Venice Party 				4 				Opposites Attract  				14 				Karibbean Kiersti 				5 				Blind Love  				15 				Blue Bahama 				6 				Union Square  				16 				Moon Over Manhattan 				7 				Kelly's Green  				17 				Sea Of Cortez 				8 				Mendocino Midnight  				18 				Frosty Meadow 				9 				Napa Valley Red  				19 				Iced Olive 				10 				Dragon's Breath  				20 				Widowmaker
 







 				1 				Skipper 				2 				Man Bug 				3 				Caterpillar 				4 				Incognito 				5 				Impact Driver 				6 				Michael 				7 				Adam 				8 				Eve 				9 				Dark Knight 				10 				Ashes 				11 				Coal Miner 				12 				Golf Pro


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HOB taboo looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It looks like Natty from the Designer collection.


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2013)

....stunning manis, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> I decided to work from home today and ended up watching random youtube videos and reswatching my BB Coutures. Here's some nail wheel pr0n for ya. I should have taken daylight pics too but too late now. D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> It looks like Natty from the Designer collection.


  	   thanks girls. natty is in my list now.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I decided to work from home today and ended up watching random youtube videos and reswatching my BB Coutures. Here's some nail wheel pr0n for ya. I should have taken daylight pics too but too late now. D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  we have been doing the same thing lol. i swatched some color club polishes because i only have like 9. thanks for the swatches. some of tthose BB couture are definitely my style.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2013)

I also got PP Warning as well as Ozotic 506, and a few shades from Kleancolor. Winter Wonderland had been on my list for ages and I also added a mini set of 6 chunky holo polishes.



BuickMackane said:


> I can't wait to order mine. Le sigh. It looks like a less vomity version of RBL No More War. It also reminds me a bit of Illamasqua Hectic, aka the-vomity-green-that-got-away. Oh how I wish they'd bring it back!
> 
> re: PP - which ones do you have in mind?
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

To whom it may concern...

http://www.bbnailpolish.com/bbnail-polish-st-patricks-day-sale-all-green-half-price.aspx


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

SO i went to walgreens finally and i found the sinful colors saint pattis day flakie. Green ocean. i jumped on top of the display with no one, no one  around. the lady thought i was insane. lol  i also got revlon Girly.  i couldnt find L'oreal Confetti, annieri please help!! maybe its a european only polish? 


  	Buick. days ago i got some NYcolors polishes at like 99 cents, it turns out they are gelly like sooo im crazy excited. the creme in me would have been mad, but the new glitter friendly me did some  Sandwich wheel swatches with polka.com and im loving it!!! 

  	just in case some one want them. just to try gellys.
  	NYC
  	152 tudor city teal-- teal 
  	147 lexington lilac--- looks amazing with revlon girly 
  	153 midtown mimosa-- yellow

  	i cant decide which is going to be my first sandwich mani??


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> SO i went to walgreens finally and i found the sinful colors saint pattis day flakie. Green ocean. i jumped on top of the display with no one, no one  around. the lady thought i was insane. lol  i also got revlon Girly.  i couldnt find L'oreal Confetti, annieri please help!! maybe its a european only polish?


  	I had a look at the US L'Oreal site and couldn't find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Maybe it's Europe only? That would be a shame. I can include it in our swap if you want me to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's a nice review, btw: http://www.spektorsnails.com/2013/03/catrice-im-not-greenager-loreal.html


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> SO i went to walgreens finally and i found the sinful colors saint pattis day flakie. Green ocean. i jumped on top of the display with no one, no one  around. the lady thought i was insane. lol  i also got revlon Girly.  i couldnt find L'oreal Confetti, annieri please help!! maybe its a european only polish?
> 
> 
> Buick. days ago i got some NYcolors polishes at like 99 cents, it turns out they are gelly like sooo im crazy excited. the creme in me would have been mad, but the new glitter friendly me did some  Sandwich wheel swatches with polka.com and im loving it!!!
> ...


  	Hehe. I wouldn't worry much about the lady at Walgreens. She's probably used to having overenthusiastic customers getting friendly with displays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not a jelly person either (too many white marks on my nails) but seeing those wonderful jelly sandwiches makes me want to get some. I'm going to add the three Zoya Gloss polishes as well as 1-2 OPI NYC Ballet ones to my combined Zoya-OPI-ChG order. Still waiting for Lovely and Avant Garden. Meh.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 11, 2013)

Good gracious this thread exploded. You all have been busy. Beautiful manis, hauls and swatches everyone.






 @ Taboo! I'm soooo getting it. I need it in my life.

  	Med, my heart skipped a beat at those Diors. I can't wait for swatches.

  	What's this sandwhich everyone keeps talking about? I'm hungry.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone have any info on the availability of Taboo in Europe? Is it true that it's an Boutique exclusive?? I will need a CP from the US then. I too need that polish in my life. NEED!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I really have got some catching up to do! You ladies are fast. While I catch up I'll post some recent swatches.
> 
> Chanel Taboo
> 
> ...


  	2 great manis, Taboo is amazing and the Zoya one is pretty !


----------



## MRV (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> SO i went to walgreens finally and i found the sinful colors saint pattis day flakie. Green ocean. i jumped on top of the display with no one, no one  around. the lady thought i was insane. lol  i also got revlon Girly.  i couldnt find *L'oreal Confetti*, annieri please help!! maybe its a european only polish?


  	I got this today!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't stop staring at my nails.


CartoonChic said:


> Good gracious this thread exploded. You all have been busy. Beautiful manis, hauls and swatches everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You're going to love it!

  	LOL it's a glitter sandwich usually done with a see thru polish. You put the glitter over a coat or two and then add another layer of the undercoat on top of the glitter. Here's one I did a while back.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 11, 2013)

My phone's playing silly beggars again so I can't quote, I'll have to try remember who I was replying to!  Honey on boost - Taboo looks stunning on you!   Anitacska, thanks for posting those glitter dupes, I might try one of those instead of the OPI   Here's AE Dragon on me. It's too much of a yellow-green to steal Saint George's top spot (I'm relentlessly cool-toned!) but I still love it. The formula is awesome too, it was really easy to work with and this was my neatest mani for ages!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Btw *NaughtyP* I post photos from my iPhone all the time (like now!) I used to think I couldn't, but you just have to be on the mobile version of Specktra


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Btw *NaughtyP* I post photos from my iPhone all the time (like now!) I used to think I couldn't, but you just have to be on the mobile version of Specktra


	Thank you!

  	I really like Dragon on you! I agree with you on the formula.. one of the best I've tried.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Good gracious this thread exploded. You all have been busy. Beautiful manis, hauls and swatches everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 jelly coat + glitter coat + jelly coat = sandwich mani.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Does anyone have any info on the availability of Taboo in Europe? Is it true that it's an Boutique exclusive?? I will need a CP from the US then. I too need that polish in my life. NEED!!!


  	     i think macina has it too, so she may know about it


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2013)

....this is so pretty, honey on boost!!!!


jennyap said:


> Btw *NaughtyP* I post photos from my iPhone all the time (like now!) I used to think I couldn't, but you just have to be on the mobile version of Specktra


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Btw *NaughtyP* I post photos from my iPhone all the time (like now!) I used to think I couldn't, but you just have to be on the mobile version of Specktra


  	        Love it!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> I just bought my first p2 polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great choices Macina! They are all so pretty. We have a "nailtini" polish here too I wonder if it's the same brand.


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, I have it but I got it through ebay.Unfortunatly I have no idea whether this is boutique exclusive here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> i think macina has it too, so she may know about it


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think macina has it too, so she may know about it


  	I think MACina got it from Ebay, but I could be wrong.
  	We have the worst Chanel counters here, Naynadine, the SAs are always absolutely clueless, so I'm afraid I'm of no help here!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Does anyone have any info on the availability of Taboo in Europe? Is it true that it's an Boutique exclusive?? I will need a CP from the US then. I too need that polish in my life. NEED!!!


  	I don't think it is. Niemen Marcus here in the US just put it up on their site but it doesn't ship until 3/22.

  	http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/CHANEL-LE-VERNIS-Nail-Colour/prod34010016/


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


  	Love it!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't got anything yet but I put some bottles in my cart and went to checkout just to see how much shipping would be. It turned out to be USD20 for 4 bottles.
> 
> 
> Yes you are... Yes you are... Yes you are...
> ...


	My faves are Don't touch my tutu and  Care to Danse. I also bought My Pointe Exactly but i haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I don't think it is. Niemen Marcus here in the US just put it up on their site but it doesn't ship until 3/22.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/CHANEL-LE-VERNIS-Nail-Colour/prod34010016/


  	Thanks! Unfortunately, that doesn't have to mean anything. We don't get a lot of collections here, or at least they're super exclusive, even if they're available everywhere in the US.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My faves are Don't touch my tutu and  Care to Danse. I also bought My Pointe Exactly but i haven't tried that one yet.


  	Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	NP wheel pr0n pt.2: Model's Own. I've had a most productive day today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 				1 				Aqua Violet  				11 				Slate Green 				2 				Indian Ocean  				12 				Betty Blue 				3 				Purple Grey  				13 				Blue Lagoon 				4 				Utopia  				14 				Magenta Pearl 				5 				Lilac Dream  				15 				Lili's Pink 				6 				Beth's Blue  				16 				Champagne 				7 				Misty Grey  				17 				Green Flash 				8 				Grey Day  				18 				Blue Moon 				9 				Moody Grey  				19 				Mystic Mauve 				10 				Grace Green  				20 				Disco Mix


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

NYC Midtown Mimosa and Polka.com
  	my first sandwich!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry its blurry, my hands a lit bit shaky today.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....this is so pretty, honey on boost!!!!
> 
> 
> Dragon is such a gorgeous green


  	o really?? yes! thank you for Sharing that!!!! I always switch it to desktop version but now be warned everyone lol I have lots of pics I will be posting! 
  	My nail sticks shipped today I can't wit to get to swatching  
  	k it's mth time now (yuk) I'll be. back!!!

  	btw I love all the pics everyone!!


----------



## Corally (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> NYC Midtown Mimosa and Polka.com my first sandwich!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  AAAH I LOVE IT. :flower:


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> NYC Midtown Mimosa and Polka.com
> my first sandwich!!
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love it! Perfect for easter/spring.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> NYC Midtown Mimosa and Polka.com
> my first sandwich!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


>


  	     Thanks girls! im really loving it.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I really like Dragon on you! I agree with you on the formula.. one of the best I've tried.





MACina said:


> Dragon is such a gorgeous green





kimibos said:


> Love it!





BuickMackane said:


> Love it!


  Thanks everyone


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Oh no! Another brand that I don't have any of. I actually went to the "Nail polish bottle" booth in London and I didn't even get 1!!! It was so overwhelming that I couldn't decide. By the time I came back it was closed


  	I think Ninja Polish stocks Models Own.

  	They have some great shades but they're not B3F. It doesn't bother me in the least, but I thought you might like to know this if you plan on buying any. Pinky Brown, Golden Green and Blue Purple (all from the first Beetlejuice collection) have been on my list for a while now. I recently discovered a Dutch webshop that stocks the brand so hopefully I can get them soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm wearing China Glaze Strap on your moonboots holo today (just applied it) and it's such a lovely colour. Will take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 11, 2013)

so I just left ur an outfitters got one of the last silver holos and ordered the pink one with free shipping! i also got another polish called Chill. it's pretty lol
  	and my picture polishes have shipped yay!!

  	I got the new Ulta as, this Friday on mar 15 Butter London's will be in sale for $9. I'm going sometime this week to hide jasper in the store so I can get it on Friday lol. if its gone ill just grab whichever  one I like  

  	np makes me so happy for some reason


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> so I just left ur an outfitters got one of the last silver holos and ordered the pink one with free shipping! i also got another polish called Chill. it's pretty lol
> and my picture polishes have shipped yay!!
> 
> I got the new Ulta as, this Friday on mar 15 Butter London's will be in sale for $9. *I'm going sometime this week to hide jasper in the store so I can get it on Friday lol*. if its gone ill just grab whichever  one I like
> ...


  	I'm so glad I'm not the only person who hides stuff in the store. I usually stuff things waaaay back in the display, behind another colour. But if I'm too desperate I hide them elsewhere in the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This was my mani for the past 2 days: Catrice Hunting Heritage with OPI The Man With The Golden Gun to accent:





  	And this is my mani now. One coat of Kinetics Sweet Smell of Success (one of the polishes I got for EUR1!), one coat of Ninja Polish Cupid Floam. I haven't worn my Kinetics polishes for a long time and I'd forgotten how great they are. I'm definitely going to wear SSoS on its own soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the sandwhich explanation. Both of your sandwhich manis look very pretty honey and kimibos. I think I'll try it at some point.

  	@ Naynadine - I wish I had more info about Taboo for you. I'm not sure where it will be released. Maybe try emailing Chanel directly?

  	@ Naughty - I saw the ad for Ulta's $9 Butter sale. I didn't think to hide the color I want. Lol! I probably should. The selection at my Ulta is usually ransacked. Thank goodness Butter puts tape on their tops. It makes it easy to see if a bottle has been tampered with. I shed a tear every time I go over to the Essie section. People have obviously opened and tested bottles. They're so bold to put swatches right on the display and sometimes on the bottles themselves. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I was at Ulta yesterday and got Zoya Neely and a salon bottle version of Essie Peach Daiquiri. I need to return the Peach Daiquiri I received from Beauty.com anyway because it had leaked inside the box. I hope I haven't missed the deadline to return it.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm making up for lost time lol.

  	My Kinetics wheel (no flash - flash)



 



  	Starting with the dark shades at 9 o'clock:


 				1 				Velvet Green  				9 				Melting Ice Cream 				2 				Blackout  				10 				Powder Puff 				3 				Rich  				11 				Quick Change 				4 				Drama Queen  				12 				Whisper And Wind 				5 				Enchanting Dream  				13 				My Blue Heaven 				6 				Sweet Smell of Success  				14 				Luxury Purple 				7 				Hot Spot  				15 				No Regrets 				8 				Silk And Satin  				16 				Yes!
 
  	I already had 10-16, and the others I got from a recent sale where they were EUR1. Talk about impulse buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm really impressed with these polishes - the cremes in particular are top notch. I'm probably going to check out the webshop again to see if there's anything I missed. There were some shades that _were_ in the sale but they weren't as cheap. Maybe I'll grab some of those too


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 11, 2013)

Buick, you're on a roll with the nail wheels. See what I did there?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Buick, you're on a roll with the nail wheels. See what I did there?


  	The wheels on Buick go round and round, round and round, round and round...



  	or Buick kept-a-rollin'.







  	OK, I have to stop now before I embarrass myself any further. Nighty night peeps!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

i have been damned by the polish gods!! 




  	my catrice feel the yacht beat broke as i was trying to swatch it in my catrice wheel. luckily i was able to sacrifice the color club top coat i got in the magnetic duo, and safe more than half of the polish. im sad the bottle was cute.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The wheels on Buick go round and round, round and round, round and round...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol that was good!! 
  	i usually hide items behind the displays I did it a few weeks ago and they were still there when I went back   ulta doesn't have a huge selection so I'll hide jasper and 1 other color right now that jasper is the only bl on my list...
  	kimibos I love that jelly u did I tried doing one but it totally covered up the glitter ;( I need to practice more


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have been damned by the polish gods!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	on no!! that sux and especially right after ur zoya incident!!! I'm glad u were able to save some of it tho ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'll check them out. There are some light jellies in the OPI Oz collection too IIRC, so maybe I'll get one of those as well.
> 
> If someone told me a few months ago that I'd be lusting after light coloured jellies I'd have told them to get lost
> 
> ...


  	i have a mini don't touch my tutu but I want the oz ones too  I never would have thought I'd want these colors! lol I want I Theodora you and 
  	don't burst my bubble. and which is witch? has anyone seen these  in stores yet? I'm going to see the movie tommorow night.... I must wear my oz palettes!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> on no!! that sux and especially right after ur zoya incident!!! I'm glad u were able to save some of it tho ;(


  	     yes i had to waste the whole top coat but it was worth it, i saved my periwinkle beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im waiting for a opi order, i hope it arrives safe! and im also shipping polish soon so i hope that one arrives well too. send me some positive vibes fellow nail polish addicts


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2013)

yeah this thread does go fast. LOL  

  	I wanna make a sandwhich...  what are your favorite jell's...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun, maybe you need a really really sheer polish. i wouldnt wear those nycolor ones with out the glitter.
> yes i had to waste the whole top coat but it was worth it, i saved my periwinkle beauty
> 
> 
> ...


  	ya I think it's was t sheer enough nd the glitter wasnt noticeable enough lol 
  	what did u do to the top coat just add the color or did u have to dump it or something. 
  	i almost threw my empty topcoats out but u convinced me to save them in case I want a different brush or this happens lol


----------



## MACina (Mar 11, 2013)

.....loveeeeee your mani, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Prettypackages said:


> I wanna make a sandwhich...  what are your favorite jell's...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 11, 2013)

what did I say???


----------



## MRV (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I wanna make a sandwhich...  what are your favorite jell's...








 Too much action!


  	Oh, almost forgot. About *Taboo*. It seems to be a part of this collction:

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/chanel-spring-summer-2013-revelation-de-chanel-collection-info-promo-photos.html

  	Should come to the US and at least Chanel Boutiques?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/...collection-dj-play-that-song-info-photos.html

  	Source : Chic Profile







Beautiful neons !

  	As for Taboo, just 1 nail polish to be launched ( apart from the Avant-Première ones ), so I don't know if it's an exclusive or not.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2013)

Honey, kimibos, Buick, Jenny: BEAUTIFUL manis!

  	kimibos, oh dear, you've had some bad luck with np! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I've saved some empty top and base coat bottles for such emergencies.

  	A while ago I noticed that some Korean brands I knew mainly for BB creams and skincare also have np. OF COURSE I had to try some! Last week the first bottle arrived. It's Missha's eloquently named PPP503. Isn't it a beauty? I'm totally in love with it. I put it over one coat of a light blue Essence np, but the polish is opaque on its own, as it turned out.





  	There are small round blue, turqoise and gold glitters and larger blue and gold hexagon glitters in a light blue jelly base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I also got this beauty from German drugstore brand P2:






  	Now I wish that my second (and third) order of Korean nps would arrive - but there's a veritable snowstorm outside. Gah!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/...n-de-chanel-collection-info-promo-photos.html

  	Source : Chic Profile

  	Chanel counters only it seems ?


----------



## MACina (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow, I love this polish, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Honey, kimibos, Buick, Jenny: BEAUTIFUL manis!
> 
> kimibos, oh dear, you've had some bad luck with np!
> 
> ...


 
  	Isn' t that a lovely green???
  	It is so hard to photograph IMO.It looks way prettier IRL!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the idea, I've just done the same with my broken China Glaze polish. It needed diluting a bit and now the CC bottle is about 3/4 full, so managed to save most of it, yay! Plus I got a replacement one anyway. It's definitely the prettiest colour of all the new CG holos.



kimibos said:


> i have been damned by the polish gods!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's some useful holo comparisons:

  	http://the-crimson-petal.onsugar.com/China-Glaze-Hologram-Collection-Comparison-Swatches-27001159


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> A while ago I noticed that some Korean brands I knew mainly for BB creams and skincare also have np. OF COURSE I had to try some! Last week the first bottle arrived. It's Missha's eloquently named PPP503. Isn't it a beauty? I'm totally in love with it. I put it over one coat of a light blue Essence np, but the polish is opaque on its own, as it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	What's the Korean label? I love it! I got some Guppys (also Korean) from eBay a while back. They're pretty good but not that unique so hardly ever reach for them. This one's amazing though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Has P2 changed their bottle shape? I bought two some years ago when I visited Cologne for a conference and they are little rectangular bottles much like Picture Polish. I love this one.


  	A snowstorm's a reasonable excuse for delays in the post. No idea what PostNL's excuse is for my Ilamasquas and Cults playing truant. Grrr!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What's the Korean label? I love it! I got some Guppys (also Korean) from eBay a while back. They're pretty good but not that unique so hardly ever reach for them. This one's amazing though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	It's Missha's PPP503. Gotta love the name... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	P2 still has that Picture Polish shape, these ones are from their summer LE.

  	Snowstorm or not, for reason's passing understanding the postie brought me the sunblock I ordered nearly simultaneously with the nps, but no polishes in sight. Great to get one's sunblock when it's snowing so hard they had to close the airport!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The NP gods are jealous of your nails, that's what's going on!
> 
> Maybe you should sacrifice a bottle to keep them happy. *Throw it down from a cliff or something.*








  I had to LOL at the mental image of that. I can see Kimibos standing on a cliff in a black robe, in the rain, lightning and thunder in the background, and all of us around her in a half circle mumbling a polish mantra to appease the nail gods, while she throws the bottle down.
  	OK maybe I didn't have enough sleep last night...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks. It's funny, as I was looking at every picture I went "wow" at the strongest holo and everytime it was a Color Club one. Those trully are amazing. But I like the CG ones too, they are very classy. I'll post pictures of Strap on your moonboots in a minute.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are the pictures. First one in shade, the last two in direct sun. Even though it's not as holo as some other polishes, I think it's very classy and such a beautiful shade.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

What is b3f?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here are the pictures. First one in shade, the last two in direct sun. Even though it's not as holo as some other polishes, I think it's very classy and such a beautiful shade.


  	I love the base colour. But it's not holo enough for my liking. Get a grip ChG!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> What is b3f?


  	Big Three Free.

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2007/05/big-3-chemicals-that-is.html


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 	Here are the pictures. First one in shade, the last two in direct sun. Even though it's not as holo as some other polishes, I think it's very classy and such a beautiful shade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















  Love it!  Are these LE or widely available??


----------



## jennyap (Mar 12, 2013)

A sneaky lunchtime haul...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L-R Pulsating, Green with Envy, Gold Save the Queen


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Love it! Are these LE or widely available??


  I don't actually know. I got them as soon as I could just in case.   Just swatched the Topshop holo polishes, they're actually very nice, different to the CG ones, the holo particles are much bigger. That's the beauty of these CG ones, they are so smooth. I don't have the OMG ones, so can't compare, but compared to other brands, they seem much smoother.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I love the base colour. But it's not holo enough for my liking. Get a grip ChG!


  	Poor postie looked a bit like a yeti, covered with snow.

  	It doesn't look like I need some sunblock today, does it?





  	I actually like the quite subtle holo of the CGs! Maybe there's a haul in my future...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Poor postie looked a bit like a yeti, covered with snow.
> 
> It doesn't look like I need some sunblock today, does it?
> 
> ...


  	You should go out and play in the snow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On second thoughts, maybe you shouldn't. Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For how long is this delightful weather expected to continue? Not for long I hope because if it does, your postie with impressive work ethic (well, he does have impressive work ethic if he delivers sun block in a blizzard) will flee to the Caribbean and you'll end up with lazy tossers who deliver things two months after they were shipped


----------



## Corally (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have been damned by the polish gods!!
> 
> my catrice feel the yacht beat broke as i was trying to swatch it in my catrice wheel. luckily i was able to sacrifice the color club top coat i got in the magnetic duo, and safe more than half of the polish. im sad the bottle was cute.


 Oh no  Good thinking though!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ah, I thought Missha was a part of the colour name. Silly me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'd volunteer for that.
  	You can borrow my black cape from carnival when I dressed as Batman. That'll do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I agree about the CG holo. Nice color, but somehow they aren't doing it for me. I don't think I'm getting any of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You'll get there in no time hehe. What's on your blue wishlist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I just adore you Buick---honestly love you brighten my day! 




My blue list includes a few brands---Essie (Lapis of Luxury), Dior (Electric Blue), Chanel (Coco Blu) & Deborah Lippmann (Mermaid's Eyes) to name a few.  I need to slow down a bit.  I want a dog (Yorkie) and one might be available from a breeder, in a few months----so excited!


----------



## MRV (Mar 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Poor postie looked a bit like a yeti, covered with snow.
> 
> It doesn't look like I need some sunblock today, does it?


  	Looks like a winter! Here nothing is never closed because of snow. Unless the buildings fall down.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'll have u kno this pic sent me to Nordies to pick up Spring  ball. I was only going to swatch the colors lol but I had to get that one. I also want the reddish one.
> i really shouldn't have  got it yet but the girl went upstairs to get it for me so I felt bad lol
> ima get the other one ( I think/hope) when Nordies has the triple points day... unless I buy more makeup lol I want a lot from Mac in april! plus I'm waiting for the mew
> DL collections!
> ...






Yay Naughtyp.  Tell me about holding out with this green challenge. 





 I went from EL's Absinthe to YSL's Jade Imperiale. I love green but I'm going nuts wanting to wear the beautiful spring colors---seeing them everywhere is such a temptation.  March 17 will be my last day with green for awhile!
You're quite welcome.  You sounded sad and dejected and we can't have that!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 12, 2013)

What???????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MRV said:


> Nice polish! I actually ordered this week a Korean polish, too! It's a minty glitter (I hope). I can post a pic as soon as I get it.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately yes! I got 4. Should have not
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you Dominique.  Her words are beyond mere expressions and deserve a category all their own!  Hence, I came up with *BUICKISMS*


kimibos said:


> *im going for my gold metal.* i went to cvs they had loreal at B1G1/2 but they didnt have confetti the glitter so i didtn get anything. they had covergirl like that too plus a 3off coupon from vogue, i got  always naked and out of the blue. i also got 2 spoiled glitters. trust fund baby, and pet my peacock. also sally hansen perky pink.
> 
> sallys had b1g1 free of the China glaze soleil collection including eyelashes, so i got
> 
> ...


 Oh I think you're there Kimibos.  Lady you have skills!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice polish! I actually ordered this week a Korean polish, too! It's a minty glitter (I hope). I can post a pic as soon as I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a winter! Here nothing is never closed because of snow. Unless the buildings fall down.


  	From which brand did you order yours? I've my eyes on some TonyMolys!

  	Is it very bad that I started to laugh at your last sentence? One reckons that people in Scandinavia are able to scope with snow, of course. Different from here, honestly. And Frankfurt is particularly bad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Love. love, love these!!! The combo is amazing Kimibos and it looks good on your nails because they have the length that most suitably displays the polish!






kimibos said:


> CG: Sea Spray, Surreal Appeal,Hanging in the Balance, Igniting Love, Def Defiying.   these are very bright
> 
> Covergirl Always naked with Spoiled Glitters: Pet my Peacock and trust fund baby. and Sally hanses perky pink.
> the blue is Covergirl Out of the blue.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Love that green too MRV!


Anitacska said:


> Polka.com is very pretty. I accidentally ended up with two other polishes that are practically dupes if anyone's looking for a cheaper alternative: Beauty UK Posh Polish in Pinkabloo and Topshop Hope Floats. Here are a couple of comparison swatches (the order is Beauty UK, OPI, Topshop):


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

A girl has to party every now and then---so you can make up for it another time!


Prettypackages said:


> yeah so, I went to a party Saturday night, and uh, yeah..  I didn't make it back.  :-(   I'm sowwy...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

That made me laugh. I have a Finnish friend who is always amused when schools close here when it snows. Everything stops in the UK as soon as the first snowflakes hit the ground. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm  originally from Hungary and don't remember ever having the school shut in winter - ever! 



MRV said:


> Nice polish! I actually ordered this week a Korean polish, too! It's a minty glitter (I hope). I can post a pic as soon as I get it.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately yes! I got 4. Should have not
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Although, I did not fully get if they are going to send me my big order again or possibly the speckles?!


  	I did indeed. What a mess. 

  	I daren't check the website because I'll have a nervous breakdown if the specklies are out of stock. Two polishes from my order (Jan and Obsess) were already gone by the time the order was sent for the second time. I was pretty miffed about Jan but I got over it. I can't see that happening with the Specklies.

  	Nail polish gods _are_ angry allright.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I totally forgot: Temptalia posted an interesting article yesterday: How to get np off everything.
> 
> Going to re-post it here, because I guess we'll need it someday!
> 
> http://www.bellasugar.com/How-Get-Nail-Polish-Off-Clothes-22006354






YES. Thank you *Annieri*---I dropped my BL Come to Bed Red-----Made a tragic mess, but I managed to keep most of the polish in the bottle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

This should keep you busy for a long, long time!!!


Naughtyp said:


> oh and I just used CG Running in Circles! The most beautiful green I own def my fav so far


 I looked it up Naughtyp and you are correct---it's gorgeous!

swatches of china glaze running in circles


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm drooling for days HOB!  I'm on a green challenge and can't wear my Taboo!  Thanks for the little 'fix'.  It looks amazing on you.  The blue Zoya is lovely and reminds me a little of Dior's Blue Label, another NP that I've not yet worn.  Need to start wearing all of these untried NPs!!! 






honey on boost said:


> I really have got some catching up to do! You ladies are fast. While I catch up I'll post some recent swatches.
> 
> Chanel Taboo
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very productive work day Buick---someone has to keep us drooling over gorgeous NP swatches!!


BuickMackane said:


> I decided to work from home today and ended up watching random youtube videos and reswatching my BB Coutures. Here's some nail wheel pr0n for ya. I should have taken daylight pics too but too late now. D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Absolute overwhelming deliciousness ladies!






Anneri said:


> I had a look at the US L'Oreal site and couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Too cute HOB.  I thought I was on the wrong thread with all of this talk about sandwiches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gotta love a sandwich that won't make you gain weight! 






honey on boost said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

CC if you miss a day you could be seriously hard pressed to catch up right?  I'll definitely post pics when I use the Dior Sparkles.  






CartoonChic said:


> Good gracious this thread exploded. You all have been busy. Beautiful manis, hauls and swatches everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YES. Thank you *Annieri*---I dropped my BL Come to Bed Red-----Made a tragic mess, but I managed to keep most of the polish in the bottle.


  	Oh, poor thing. I'm not really into red polishes but I picked up Come to Bed Red on my tax free trip because it looked nice and bright.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

_*Just beautiful Jennyap-*_-----My AEs were destroyed but I will definitely purchase some in the future.  I'll probably start with my original list, and of course Dragon was it. I think that was one that most of us ordered.


honey on boost said:


> Thank you!
> I really like Dragon on you! I agree with you on the formula.. one of the best I've tried.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow Kimibos---that's really very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love me some yellow, a very happy color, & the polkadots make it even happier.






kimibos said:


> NYC Midtown Mimosa and Polka.com
> my first sandwich!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> so I just left ur an outfitters got one of the last silver holos and ordered the pink one with free shipping! i also got another polish called Chill. it's pretty lol
> and my picture polishes have shipped yay!!
> 
> I got the new Ulta as, this Friday on mar 15 Butter London's will be in sale for $9. I'm going sometime this week to hide jasper in the store so I can get it on Friday lol. if its gone ill just grab whichever  one I like
> ...


 





I've never tried that one before.  Now I'll be looking for hidden NPs.  Jasper is lovely---maybe I'll get to wear it some day when I stop buying so much NP and actually wear it.  Cheeky Chops is pretty too but it's a darker yellow than Jasper.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It doesn't look like I need some sunblock today, does it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     that looks like a huge storm. i also want some of the CG holos. i dont think i can afford all of them but ill definitely hope i can pick some.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very pretty manis Buick!  I love your accent nail too----very nice!






BuickMackane said:


> Can't wait! That's the only shade in the collection that intrigued me.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only person who hides stuff in the store. I usually stuff things waaaay back in the display, behind another colour. But if I'm too desperate I hide them elsewhere in the store
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Go Buick, go Buick.  I'm loving these swatches.  Looks like I'm missing out.  I just plunk my NPs on a shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Buick, you're on a roll with the nail wheels. See what I did there?






You're a riot CC


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty manis Buick!  I love your accent nail too----very nice!


  	Ta muchly


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The wheels on Buick go round and round, round and round, round and round...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Oops------Too late!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> _*Just beautiful Jennyap-*_-----My AEs were destroyed but I will definitely purchase some in the future.  I'll probably start with my original list, and of course Dragon was it. I think that was one that most of us ordered.


  	Wasn't LLarowe going to send the AEs on Adina's behalf? What happened?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Looks lovely, Honey!
> 
> 
> I love the colour of Dragon! I have not worn mine yet, but I could easily buy more holos in this shade!
> ...


 It's here.  I got it at a local Saks.  As HOB said, it's at Neiman's and also at Nordstrom, both with March 22 ship dates.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Imagine finding an original black holo version OPI My Private Jet that someone hid at the back of a display years ago and forgot about!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Go Buick, go Buick.  I'm loving these swatches.  Looks like I'm missing out.  *I just plunk my NPs on a shelf.*


  	Heresy! Burn the witch!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


*yeah that would be my reaction or maybe the rolling one! *


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Heresy! Burn the witch!


  	    omg hahahaha 


  	   Did anyone get the OPI james bond glitter?? i have it in my ebay cart . im also eyeing the Rainbow glitter from the muppets but the cheapest i have found is  $16.99 $15.95


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful bottle & beautiful mani Anneri!  *GREAT* idea to save empty top & base coat bottles.


Anneri said:


> Honey, kimibos, Buick, Jenny: BEAUTIFUL manis!
> 
> kimibos, oh dear, you've had some bad luck with np!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun, maybe you need a really really sheer polish. i wouldnt wear those nycolor ones with out the glitter.
> yes i had to waste the whole top coat but it was worth it, i saved my periwinkle beauty
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolutely------good NP thoughts & vibes-----------


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I had to LOL at the mental image of that. I can see Kimibos standing on a cliff in a black robe, in the rain, lightning and thunder in the background, and all of us around her in a half circle mumbling a polish mantra to appease the nail gods, while she throws the bottle down.
> OK maybe I didn't have enough sleep last night...






and here we are---ready to make our plea!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely------good NP thoughts & vibes-----------


  	     thanks i sure need them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Awwwww a lunchtime haul----sometimes the best kind---helps you get through the remainder of the day



*Very nice LTH!!!!*


jennyap said:


> L-R Pulsating, Green with Envy, Gold Save the Queen


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> omg hahahaha
> 
> 
> Did anyone get the OPI james bond glitter?? i have it in my ebay cart . im also eyeing the Rainbow glitter from the muppets but the cheapest i have found is  $16.99 $15.95


  	I haven't got either of those. The Bond one didn't do it for me (there's only one Bond worthy of mentioning and it ain't Timothy Dalton) and I skipped Rainbow connection because i had the Milani dupe.

  	Observe: http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-rainbow-connection-dupes-comparison-swatches-brush-reviews/


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I did indeed. What a mess.
> 
> I daren't check the website because I'll have a nervous breakdown if the specklies are out of stock. Two polishes from my order (Jan and Obsess) were already gone by the time the order was sent for the second time. I was pretty miffed about Jan but I got over it. I can't see that happening with the Specklies.
> 
> Nail polish gods _are_ angry allright.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

The gold one? I did get that with the mini set. I think I might have some pictures of the mani I did with it... I don't actually have a picture as I haven't used it yet, lol. Got confused. I do have Rainbow Connection and it's gorgeous, I used it just the other day.



kimibos said:


> omg hahahaha
> 
> 
> Did anyone get the OPI james bond glitter?? i have it in my ebay cart . im also eyeing the Rainbow glitter from the muppets but the cheapest i have found is  $16.99 $15.95


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/3900#post_2355136 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> 
> Awww, I love you too!
> ...






What's going on?  Why are they treating our NP like toxic waste?  We all know how flammable it is but geeezzzz take appropriate precautions.  Stop messing with our NP!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I haven't got either of those. The Bond one didn't do it for me (there's only one Bond worthy of mentioning and it ain't Timothy Dalton) and I skipped Rainbow connection because i had the Milani dupe.
> 
> Observe: http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-rainbow-connection-dupes-comparison-swatches-brush-reviews/








poor timothy. thanks im getting the milani one!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

Topshop holo polishes:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The gold one? I did get that with the mini set. I think I might have some pictures of the mani I did with it... I don't actually have a picture as I haven't used it yet, lol. Got confused. I do have Rainbow Connection and it's gorgeous, I used it just the other day.


  	     thanks im going to get the milani and if i really like it, i may just get the opi one. im really loving polka.com so i may get a BU.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Topshop holo polishes:


  	Ooh they look surprisingly good, how does the holo compare to the CGs? I haven't been in Topshop in YEARS, might have to venture in!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> poor timothy. thanks im getting the milani one!


  	I feel kinda bad now. Tim's a nice enough geezer but Sean Connery's the only Bond for me. Moore and Lazenby I can also live with, but it all went downhill from pretty boy Brosnan onwards. Don't even get me started on the most recent incarnation. Innit Sean?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Topshop holo polishes:








 Nice swatches!! nordstrom sells topshop, they dont have these in the website but if they do later, im going to get them! i love the dots in the caps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

So, my Channels & Dior arrived yesterday and the Zoyas arrived today.  Notice anything about the Zoyas?????






Row I:     Arizona, Marley, Maya & Sharon (The freebie that came with the coupon code--looks *EXACTLY* like Arizona!)








Row II:    Particuliere (really pretty IRL), April & Riviera


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nice swatches!! nordstrom sells topshop, they dont have these in the website but if they do later, im going to get them! i love the dots in the caps.


 I saw those on Nordie's web site.  The caps are so cute!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Ooh they look surprisingly good, how does the holo compare to the CGs? I haven't been in Topshop in YEARS, might have to venture in!


  	I have so many Topshop polishes, they have a fantastic range, only £6 each. The CG holo particles are much smaller and they give a very smooth effect, whereas the Topshop ones are more like the Color Club ones, but they're not quite as strongly holographic. Here's a comparison picture (to the CG ones anyway):


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


>


  	   i like sean, and roger moore. even prosnan too. i dont really care about the others lol  i do believe the prosnan movie plots were better than the new ones.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Topshop holo polishes:


  	Ah, these look nice. Gotta love the cute little bottles too


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So, my Channels & Dior arrived yesterday and the Zoyas arrived today.  Notice anything about the Zoyas?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   AMAZING HAUL!!! i love the 505 chanel particuliere?? idk it looks so cute. and good thing the zoya sharon was free.  dont worry we all have dupes of dupes


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So, my Channels & Dior arrived yesterday and the Zoyas arrived today.  Notice anything about the Zoyas?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have you swatched Shazza and Arizona yet? Maybe they look different when swatched.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 12, 2013)

"Particulière" is a very very famous nail polish here,  every French woman has it ( except me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), your haul is well, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your new ones !


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i like sean, and roger moore. even prosnan too. i dont really care about the others lol  i do believe the prosnan movie plots were better than the new ones.


  	The newest Bond film I watched was The World Is Not Enough so I can't say anything about the later ones. To be fair, I can't say much about TWiNE either because the only thing I remember is Trainspotting's Begbie (forgot the bloke's name gah!) playing the bad guy. I spent half the film thinking how cool it would be if he attacked Bond with a pint glass.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have so many Topshop polishes, they have a fantastic range, only £6 each. The CG holo particles are much smaller and they give a very smooth effect, whereas the Topshop ones are more like the Color Club ones, but they're not quite as strongly holographic. Here's a comparison picture (to the CG ones anyway):


  	Ooh thanks, that's really helpful. I'll definitely check out Topshop. I have a couple of their polishes - still - from the 1990s! The bottles back then were similar to Models Own, but a bit shorter and with a matte black lid. I really should throw them out


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> "Particulière" is a very very famous nail polish here,  every French woman has it ( except me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    im trying to choose between getting azure and taboo. and now i want particuliere


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

i saw someone posted about the neon collection but here are more from essie.

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-summer-2013-wedding-collection-info-photos.html

  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-spring-2013-resort-collection-info-photos.html

  	FROM BEAUTEZINE:




  	SWATCHES
  	http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/03/01/essie-resort-2013-collection/

  	I CANT SKIP THE BLUE AND GREEN ONES


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


		  im trying to choose between getting azure and taboo. and *now i want particuliere *






http://polishorperish.blogspot.nl/2010/08/comparisons-milani-bare-in-mind-and.html


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://polishorperish.blogspot.nl/2010/08/comparisons-milani-bare-in-mind-and.html


  	    yeahh!!!! thanks


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

im wearing Sinful colors Savage a matte teal with green ocean flaky on top, im loving it. i also like savage by itself alot.


----------



## Corally (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i saw someone posted about the neon collection but here are more from essie.  http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-summer-2013-wedding-collection-info-photos.html http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-spring-2013-resort-collection-info-photos.html  FROM BEAUTEZINE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The coral one :drools:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I got some from nycolors at cvs they are like 99 cents, go back and check the names i posted. those are good just to try gellys. those are the only ones i have so far
> i had to put all the top coat in the trash but its not fast trying so i didnt care lol.
> yes, having empty bottles around is nice. i have lots of cheap top coats that i dont like.
> 
> ...


  	is tht what hmart is?  We have one here.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> is tht what hmart is?  We have one here.


  	  Hmart is a korean supermarket. the one close to me has some little stores in it.(two of the have makeup and others toys and clothes and korean things). and restaurants, even a bakery tous le jours, which sells delicious bread.  its an awesome place, i love it! i hope they have something similar to anneri's polish or atleast any other type of polish. lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

omg the walnut cream baguette is delicious! now i have to go sooner than i though


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i saw someone posted about the neon collection but here are more from essie.
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-summer-2013-wedding-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	I'm getting them all!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hmart is a korean supermarket. the one close to me has some little stores in it.(two of the have makeup and others toys and clothes and korean things). and restaurants, even a bakery tous le jours, which sells delicious bread.  its an awesome place, i love it! i hope they have something similar to anneri's polish or atleast any other type of polish. lol


  	I'll have to check it out the next time I'm at the Korean Spa next door.  Sounds like I'll  be able  to make a day of it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

bought to go to cvs and walgreens...  wish my wallet luck. LOL


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> bought to go to cvs and walgreens...  wish my wallet luck. LOL


  	    uhhh i hope you find good deals! dont forget to share your hauls, ill be waiting lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

No, I have not yet swatched them but they look darned close don't they?  Zoya included swatched nail forms advertising their collections. There are some vacancies so I just might test them out.


BuickMackane said:


> The newest Bond film I watched was The World Is Not Enough so I can't say anything about the later ones. To be fair, I can't say much about TWiNE either because the only thing I remember is Trainspotting's Begbie (forgot the bloke's name gah!) playing the bad guy. I spent half the film thinking how cool it would be if he attacked Bond with a pint glass.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh but being the village idiot is awesome! I can get away with saying things that other people would be slammed for saying. Hehe.
> True.  Idiot like a fox, I say
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

i just ordered this http://www.blackcatlacquer.com/product/lucky-star it looks so beautiful, i couldnt contain myself! they have 3 more named after madonna songs so yeah im getting them! i ended up paying $12.50 with shipping. 
  	on my to get list
  	vogue 
  	like a virgen
  	frozen


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i just ordered this http://www.blackcatlacquer.com/product/lucky-star it looks so beautiful, i couldnt contain myself! they have 3 more named after madonna songs so yeah im getting them! i ended up paying $12.50 with shipping.
> on my to get list
> vogue
> like a virgen
> frozen


 Lovely! 



 How do you find these things Kimibos?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> uhhh i hope you find good deals! dont forget to share your hauls, ill be waiting lol


  	I meant Sally's and Walgreens.  

	I picked up sinful colors in  irish green and sugar n spice.  the other day from CVS I got Glowstick from Fergies WnW and Fergalicious.  I also got Revlon New Money.  Three greens in one week.  I think I'm done. LOL   I'm going to do a gradient manicure tomorrow night, for our green theme.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find these things Kimibos?


  	     i was looking at some polishes in etsy,com and i came across that store. 
  	     im a polish "thrill"seeker


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

Next on my list are those new Essie's, Zoya's, and some HOLO's!!!!  Oh and jelly's...   You guys SUCK!!!  LMAO


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I picked up sinful colors in  irish green and sugar n spice.  the other day from CVS I got Glowstick from Fergies WnW and Fergalicious.  I also got Revlon New Money.  Three greens in one week.  I think I'm done. LOL   I'm going to do a gradient manicure tomorrow night, for our green theme.


  	    cool. did you see the wnw fergi minis!? i may get them, i havent tried any of the fergie polishes yet.  please post swatches of revlon new money i cant find any when i googled it. lots of polishes vcome up.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Next on my list are those new Essie's, Zoya's, and some HOLO's!!!!  Oh and jelly's...   You guys SUCK!!!  LMAO


  	   lol have you seen the China glaze jellys that are coming out later in the summer they are like neons.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol have you seen the China glaze jellys that are coming out later in the summer they are like neons.


  	http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/10/china-glaze-summer-2013-neons-on-the-shore-collection-info-photos.html


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> cool. did you see the wnw fergi minis!? i may get them, i havent tried any of the fergie polishes yet.  please post swatches of revlon new money i cant find any when i googled it. lots of polishes vcome up.


  	My bad it's l'oreal new money.  it is on this blog.  http://www.prettytoughnails.com/

  	I saw the mini's, and almost picked them up.  I think I'm getting sick, b/c I could not think and all I want is my bed. LOL   The brush on the regular sizes looks a lot like that DIor brush.  OH I forgot about my Sephora haul from Friday

  	I got Illamasua Speckle, Milf, and Dior...  I forgot the name and can't find it.  It's a greyish color.  LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 12, 2013)

103 new posts since yesterday?! I can't keep up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Going back to see what I've missed. The last things I remember are Taboo, Dragon, hiding polishes, Buick rolling around and a few sandwhiches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Way to go Pretty!  That's the spirit!  Are gradient & ombre the same thing?  Whatever, I hope you'll post a pic for us.


Prettypackages said:


> Next on my list are those new Essie's, Zoya's, and some HOLO's!!!!  Oh and jelly's...   You guys SUCK!!!  LMAO


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> 103 new posts since yesterday?! I can't keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi CC.  That about covers it---



or perhaps you missed James Bond & a few other gems.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty, it sounds like you're doing okay for someone without a list!  You made some great picks.  The Dior is probably Gris Trianon or Gris Montaigne.


Prettypackages said:


> OHhhh thanks for the link.  I'll be getting those as well.   I now need a list.  There were some other colors I wanted, and now don't remember, and I refuse to dig through the thread...   LOL
> 
> My bad it's l'oreal new money.  it is on this blog.  http://www.prettytoughnails.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 12, 2013)

New mani today! I had a little fun with some glitter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 



  	(Thumb and pinky is Nina Ultra Pro - Purple X-ING, pointer and ring is Sephora by OPI - Midnight Mambo, and middle is a jelly sandwich using OPI - Big Hair, Big Nails and China Glaze - Medallion and White Cap.)


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 12, 2013)

^^^^ I love those colours. I wish I could get away with something like that at work. Maybe on my toes.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 12, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> ^^^^ I love those colours. I wish I could get away with something like that at work. Maybe on my toes.


	I think I would go crazy if I had a job that didn't allow bright colors! That's pretty much all I have in my stash, lol.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 12, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> I think I would go crazy if I had a job that didn't allow bright colors! That's pretty much all I have in my stash, lol.


  Hehehe, I can do brights, but no multicoloured nails. It's been worse though, I worked at a place that suggested only "natural" coloured nail polished (nude, pinks, or reds -- because that's *so* natural). My only escape was having fun coloured toesies.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Pretty, it sounds like you're doing okay for someone without a list!  You made some great picks.  The Dior is probably Gris Trianon or Gris Montaigne.


  	yes Trianon... LOL   

	I probably used the wrong term, by gradient I meant a different shade of green on each nail.  like skittles, or that rainbow look CC did a hundred pages ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I probably used the wrong term, by gradient I meant a different shade of green on each nail.  like skittles, or that rainbow look CC did a hundred pages ago.


 Oh yes!  The 'SKITTLES' mani---now that was a very happy mani!


----------



## MACina (Mar 12, 2013)

Seeing these pretty polishes it is really a GOOD morning for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Awesome, Medgal!


xelamazing said:


> New mani today! I had a little fun with some glitter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2013)

I love it----fun &  pretty!!!


xelamazing said:


> I think I would go crazy if I had a job that didn't allow bright colors! That's pretty much all I have in my stash, lol.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Topshop holo polishes:


  	do u kno the names of these? I really want the purple one I think I actually saw it at Nordstroms n I didn't get it....


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i saw someone posted about the neon collection but here are more from essie.
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-summer-2013-wedding-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	I'm getting the mini set for this collection and the bridal collection and Madison ave. I don't kno if the neons will have a mini set but I'll get the full size of those If they don't


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay Naughtyp.  Tell me about holding out with this green challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	hmm maybe I should give up green after the 17th too... but then I so t kno what to wear first! lol 

  	i got  zoya Chyna today.... 
  	no jasper at ulta!! I hid scrouse and jack the lad lol. I'm going to check the other ulta tho and see if I can find it


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 13, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 





I read this and nearly wet my bloomers.  Who slugs Bond with a pint glass---no one in his/her right mind.







  	This guy is more than capable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	Soz about your bloomers btw. I hope you didn't have a long standing emotional attachment to them. I couldn't live with myself otherwise.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 13, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


Just don't bite the tops!



  	Spoilsport! A true NP afficionado savours every part of their polish, including the bottles


----------



## MRV (Mar 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol have you seen the China glaze jellys that are coming out later in the summer they are like neons.


  	Neon sandwiches!?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

There isn't a purple one, only silver, blue and pink, not sure which one you meant, but the names are Winterfrost (silver), Moondance (blue) and Wistful (pink).



Naughtyp said:


> do u kno the names of these? I really want the purple one I think I actually saw it at Nordstroms n I didn't get it....


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't mind sheer, I can do multiple layers (and don't usually wear that kind of polishes over others). I was a bit iffy about African Queen - is it yellow green (they were saying 'grass green') or a cool one, but made some calculations, and 4 was def. a better deal than 3.
> 
> Jan: Oh, that's another story then. I was only asked if I want them resent or cancelled.
> 
> ...


  	Eh? So my Cults are dead too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

People are looking at me because I'm laughing so hard, (I'm sitting for a Doc. Appt) tears are rolling down my face and I'm super embarrassed right now.  








  	Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 




BuickMackane said:


> Spoilsport! A true NP afficionado savours every part of their polish, including the bottles


 But Buick, they're so hard to digest.


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > Spoilsport! A true NP afficionado savours every part of their polish, including the bottles :bigstar:
> ...


 This reminds of a documentary about a woman who is addicted to drinking nailpolish! Yes, DRINKING. Multiple bottles a day.


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

And here's my haul.


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

......pretty haul, Corally!


Corally said:


>


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

Gross! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> This reminds of a documentary about a woman who is addicted to drinking nailpolish! Yes, DRINKING. Multiple bottles a day.


  	Eek I have just added up my recent nail polish orders and worked out that when those get here I will have over 800 polishes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have several hundred I haven't used yet since I bought most of them over the past 2 years or so. I wear nail polish all the time, often 2 or even 3 at the same time, but it will still take me forever to get through them all.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	What are those nps in the OPI-style bottles, Corally? Love the coral!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2013)

And here's mine for today. It's a little bit scary when you realize that you wrote 'haul of today' and think nothing about it.





  	The Confetti one is yours, kimibos!!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> 103 new posts since yesterday?! I can't keep up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol seriously! It's part time job keeping up.


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > And here's my haul.
> ...


 W7 polishes.  I don't know if you get them in other countries because in Holland you can only find them at discount stores.


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

-


----------



## jennyap (Mar 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> And here's mine for today. It's a little bit scary when you realize that you wrote 'haul of today' and think nothing about it.
> 
> The Confetti one is yours, kimibos!!!!


  Nice haul  and yeah, I know exactly what you mean, because here's mine!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Clearly it's all Anitacska'a fault...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, we have W7 polishes here, I have the planets ones.



jennyap said:


> Clearly it's all Anitacska'a fault...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

I love, love, love the bright colors.  Way to hard to resist Kimibos.  You're killing me.  My third 90-Bottle NP rack just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I'm getting my drill and mounting it on the wall.  I'm worried that the box of NP that I've accumulated over the past two months will already fill it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  My hubs is going to shit a brick-----or maybe not.  You know how men are---let's see how long it takes for him to even notice it!






kimibos said:


> i saw someone posted about the neon collection but here are more from essie.
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-summer-2013-wedding-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

.....OMG, I totally missed this post!







....I wonder how she looks from the inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> This reminds of a documentary about a woman *who is addicted to drinking nailpolish! Yes, DRINKING. Multiple bottles a day.*


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> :thud: .....OMG, I totally missed this post!    ....I wonder how she looks from the inside :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Really bad, she went to a doctor in that documentary. And her teeth were stained from np so she brushed her teeth IIRC with np remover. :shock:


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, we have W7 polishes here, I have the planets ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah ok! And I also have those.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

How long ago was that documentary?  Surely, she must be dead by nail  now 






Anneri said:


> And here's mine for today. It's a little bit scary when you realize that you wrote 'haul of today' and think nothing about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> And here's mine for today. It's a little bit scary when you realize that you wrote 'haul of today' and think nothing about it.
> 
> The Confetti one is yours, kimibos!!!!


 I want the confetti one!! I almost bought it today but didn't want to pay €6 for such a small bottle, so I'm waiting for a good deal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....OMG, I totally missed this post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






COLORFUL!!!  SHE LOOKS COLORFUL FROM THE INSIDE


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MACina said:
> 
> 
> > :thud: .....OMG, I totally missed this post!    ....I wonder how she looks from the inside :blink:
> ...


 Her favorite np to drink are glitters! Sparkly teeth.. yay. :shock:


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> Her favorite np to drink are glitters! *Sparkly teeth..* yay.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

OH JENNYAP  Nice haul---the caps are super cute.  Enjoy!!!!


jennyap said:


> Clearly it's all Anitacska'a fault...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

OMG! So disgusting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MACina said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

I keep them in boxes in my build in cupboard (mostly). A lot of them are in sets, so I keep them in their own boxes. I have a spreadsheet to keep track of them and I use Random.org to choose which one to wear next (me weird? surely not!). I do accidentally buy the same shade sometimes, the other day I gave my daughters a couple of Color Club glitters each because I realised I bought those shades 3 times! I also buy the same shade from different brands as demonstrated the other day with the OPI Polka.com comparisons. 



Medgal07 said:


> How long ago was that documentary?  Surely, she must be dead by nail  now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 13, 2013)

Talking about colours ?

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/orly-summer-2013-mash-up-collection-info-photos.html

  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


  	@ Medgal : This Essie collection is very pretty, don't skip the green and blue, don't skip 4 of them !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I happen to know there are 4 Essie collections this spring, well I' ll skip some I fear, it's a pity but I surrender ! lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

I may have to get Beautiful Disaster simply because of the name (it's the title of a song by my favourite band, Europe). 



Dominique33 said:


> Talking about colours ?
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/orly-summer-2013-mash-up-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]How long ago was that documentary?  Surely, she must be dead by nail  now [/COLOR]:shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't remember.. I think I saw it 2 years ago? I really don't know. :shrugs: But here she is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC3UAF3STY8  I also had +- 800 polishes but I threw a lot away and I've kept a box with np to sell and a box with np I want to use up really quickly. If they're gone, I think I have about 400 polishes  (I will count them soon!) I've bought a couple of shades twice but I actually kinda know what I have so it doesn't happen often. And I don't even have things like a list or nail wheels!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

That sounds like a really good storage system and inventory process.  If you have a way of putting your spread sheet on your mobile device you may avoid _*'nail polish purchase redundancy' (NPPR).*_  That's the only way that I now avoid inadvertently buying the same polish twice. I take my spreadsheet along on my iPhone/iPad.   I've never heard of Random.org.  I'm intrigued and will have to check it out.  It doesn't sound weird at all---it sounds like a brilliant idea!






Anitacska said:


> I keep them in boxes in my build in cupboard (mostly). A lot of them are in sets, so I keep them in their own boxes. I have a spreadsheet to keep track of them and I use Random.org to choose which one to wear next (me weird? surely not!). I do accidentally buy the same shade sometimes, the other day I gave my daughters a couple of Color Club glitters each because I realised I bought those shades 3 times! I also buy the same shade from different brands as demonstrated the other day with the OPI Polka.com comparisons.


 Edit: Oye Vay *Anitacska*----I took a brief look at Random.org ----tutorial please!!!  I'm so impatient!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> I also had +- 800 polishes but I threw a lot away and I've kept a box with np to sell and a box with np I want to use up really quickly. If they're gone, I think I have about 400 polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's really sad and very dangerous.  It's a condition called PICA and it makes one crave unusual things.  I hope she has gotten help!

Well you're just GOOD!!!  I can hardly remember what I had for dinner the night before


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Woo hoo! SO many pretty colors.. I really need to get Particuliere.
> Love that blue glitter!
> It pops in the sun..so pretty!
> lol seriously! It's part time job keeping up.






HOB.  I broke 'Green Theme' for the first time this month just to wear Particuliere, for the first time ever.  I'll go back to green on Friday, bbut I cringe when I think of all of my unused NPs.  I vow to eventually get to every one of them!!  Particuliere will look good on you because EVERYTHING looks good on you!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

Nothing special, I just use Random.org to generate a random number between 1 and whatever number of polishes I own and chose that number polish from my spreadsheet. Eg. right now I'm applying no. 27 which is China Glaze Beach Cruise-r and will be putting no. 51 Orly Be Brave on top.  If Random.org generates a number I've already used within the past few months, then I generate another one. If it comes up with a topcoat then I usually chose a polish to go under it by looking through my boxes and seeing what goes. 



Medgal07 said:


> That sounds like a really good storage system and inventory process.  If you have a way of putting your spread sheet on your mobile device you may avoid _*'nail polish purchase redundancy' (NPPR).*_  That's the only way that I now avoid inadvertently buying the same polish twice. I take my spreadsheet along on my iPhone/iPad.   I've never heard of Random.org.  I'm intrigued and will have to check it out.  It doesn't sound weird at all---it sounds like a brilliant idea!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> There isn't a purple one, only silver, blue and pink, not sure which one you meant, but the names are Winterfrost (silver), Moondance (blue) and Wistful (pink).


  	oh lol it looks purple to me not pink! hahha ok I guess I don't need it then I already have a silver green and pink holo from urban Outfitters. maybe the blue one.....  I think I did see Wistful tho 

  	http://www.holographic-hussy.com/2012/12/urban-outfitters-holographic-porn.html?m=1


----------



## Corally (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember.. I think I saw it 2 years ago? I really don't know. :shrugs:  But here she is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GC3UAF3STY8   I also had +- 800 polishes but I threw a lot away and I've kept a box with np to sell and a box with np I want to use up really quickly. If they're gone, I think I have about 400 polishes   (I will count them soon!) I've bought a couple of shades twice but I actually kinda know what I have so it doesn't happen often. And I don't even have things like a list or nail wheels!
> ...


 It's really sad.   It has worked out so far but I should really make a spreadsheet though, also one for make-up (and one for dvd's lol).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh I so wish I could get those Urban Outfitter ones, but they're not available in the UK.  I don't suppose anyone could do a CP for me?



Naughtyp said:


> oh lol it looks purple to me not pink! hahha ok I guess I don't need it then I already have a silver green and pink holo from urban Outfitters. maybe the blue one.....  I think I did see Wistful tho
> 
> http://www.holographic-hussy.com/2012/12/urban-outfitters-holographic-porn.html?m=1


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Talking about colours ?
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/orly-summer-2013-mash-up-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	ohhhhh those orlys are super pretty!!! gonna have to grab most of them lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nothing special, I just use Random.org to generate a random number between 1 and whatever number of polishes I own and chose that number polish from my spreadsheet. Eg. right now I'm applying no. 27 which is China Glaze Beach Cruise-r and will be putting no. 51 Orly Be Brave on top.  If Random.org generates a number I've already used within the past few months, then I generate another one. If it comes up with a topcoat then I usually chose a polish to go under it by looking through my boxes and seeing what goes.






That's just so awesome---and a fun way to select NP when you have a virtual "ZOOFUL."


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

BL Fruit machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ILL Fragile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Topshop Green Room and BL Frilly Knickers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard Candy Gummy Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 China Glaze Running in Circles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Orly Under the mistletoe


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Most of my np from this week   Still waiting on my picture polishes and nail sticks. and I picked up zoya chyna


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughtyp!  AWESOME swatches and GREAT haul.  I love all of your color choices too.  Enjoy your newbies!!


Naughtyp said:


> Still waiting on my picture polishes and nail sticks. and I picked up zoya chyna


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay they came   now just waiting for my sticks


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i saw someone posted about the neon collection but here are more from essie.
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/essie-summer-2013-wedding-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	the swatches are gorgeous, I'll be getting them all.  I'm glad she did the comparison shot of Turq's.    I just love Essie polishes...   ~swoons~


----------



## kimibos (Mar 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> the swatches are gorgeous, I'll be getting them all.  I'm glad she did the comparison shot of Turq's.    I just love Essie polishes...   ~swoons~


  	       Yes!! i love the swatches too no bad feeling about getting the blue and green ones lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> now just waiting for my sticks


  	    omg that was fast Nice Haul.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 13, 2013)

i went to the mall today but my dad and brother didnt let me go into sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i did go to forever 21 and picked up 2 of their polishes. pink icing multi and baby blue hot pink.
  	the names are weird. they are both creme/jelly type with glitter. 

  	i picked up OPI lights of emerald city from the oz collection and i actually really like it. the other glitter i passed because it has those hair glitters. 
  	im wearing lights with models own Beth's blue

  	i also got my zoya lotus and sharon in the mail! im so happy and thankful with the zoya costumer service.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughty P, so pretty!!!

	Ok here are some recent haul swatches.  Ignore the actual job.  I slapped them on.  

  	colors fergie glowstick
  	sinful colors irish green
  	l'oreal new money 
  	chanel western light
  	chanel eastern light

  	FIRST CHANELS!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp!  AWESOME swatches and GREAT haul.  I love all of your color choices too.  Enjoy your newbies!!


  	thank you  I guess I'll be using Mottle since its the only green one I got


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok here are some recent haul swatches.  Ignore the actual job.  I slapped them on.
> colors fergie glowstick
> sinful colors irish green
> l'oreal new money
> ...


  	Thank u  
  	YAY for first Chanel's!!! 
  	I love The Irish green I didn't see this or the flakie one at Walgreens today  the displays were ransacked!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> This reminds of a documentary about a woman who is addicted to drinking nailpolish! Yes, DRINKING. Multiple bottles a day.


  	Shaken or stirred?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> omg that was fast Nice Haul.


  	Thanks I'm going for gold!!! lmao 
  	i am surprised how quickly they came and it was only $2.41 for shipping!! from llarowe
  	UO only had 4 silver holos so I mentioned I wish I had got the pink one n the girl said she could ring me up right there and ship it for free! next time go in and ask if they can do that for you  
  	Where did u find the Oz polishes? I just saw the movie last night I loved it but not as much as the original of course!! 
  	I really want those I haven't seen them around anywhere. not like I have the money to get them right now tho lol. I'm saving to get my BL at ulta on Friday.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> now just waiting for my sticks


 
  	I see your Amethyst and Orbit and I raise you Mallard and Cosmos!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh I so wish I could get those Urban Outfitter ones, but they're not available in the UK.  I don't suppose anyone could do a CP for me?


  	I asked someone in another thread exactly how the cp works no one answered they just said what is was. I kno what it is lol I wanna know how to do it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I see your Amethyst and Orbit and I raise you Mallard and Cosmos!


  	lol  u crack me up girl!! I love both of those!!! I really debated on cosmos and or it but orbit is closer to the np I miss so much Chanel Night Sky. this was my first np back when I was 12 years old lol it won a color contest in Seventeen magazine. I got it with my Christmas money and years later when the bottle was almost empty and the name worn off I threw it out.  Orbit is still not a dupe tho ;( but I must get both Cosmo and mallard!  adds to my never ending np list


----------



## kimibos (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Thanks I'm going for gold!!! lmao
> i am surprised how quickly they came and it was only $2.41 for shipping!! from llarowe
> UO only had 4 silver holos so I mentioned I wish I had got the pink one n the girl said she could ring me up right there and ship it for free! next time go in and ask if they can do that for you
> Where did u find the Oz polishes? I just saw the movie last night I loved it but not as much as the original of course!!
> I really want those I haven't seen them around anywhere. not like I have the money to get them right now tho lol. I'm saving to get my BL at ulta on Friday.


  	    hey thanks for the tip, ill try that next time i go to uo. a salon at the mall had the oz polishes  instock next to the euro centrale ones. i wanted the baby pink one but i can wait and get that one if drugstore.com ever gets the collection.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm trying so hard not to laugh at your comments about the girl drinking nail polish....


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I asked someone in another thread exactly how the cp works no one answered they just said what is was. I kno what it is lol I wanna know how to do it!


  	LMAO...   you buy something for someone and send it to them.  They send you the money


----------



## kimibos (Mar 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm trying so hard not to laugh at your comments about the girl drinking nail polish....


  	    TLC has a show right now about people with "strange" addiction or what i call Fucking crazy people lol i saw one eating vicks vapor rub, she makes tea, or just rubs it on her tongue. and they had other one eating deodorants. i just saw the commercials no way i can see the whole thing, no way.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

No way----I collect DVDs too, and I have them catalogued.  Although they've taken a bit of a back seat to all of the makeup and NP haulage 







Prettypackages said:


> Ok here are some recent haul swatches.  Ignore the actual job.  I slapped them on.
> colors fergie glowstick
> sinful colors irish green
> l'oreal new money
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> No way----I collect DVDs too, and I have them catalogued.  Although they've taken a bit of a back seat to all of the makeup and NP haulage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      lol yes as soon as they left my side i got my polish fix!! i did swatched sharon and my mom loves it, i love how she understand my polish mania and is my model for manis and all things beauty . hahaha at your husband. soon that room is going to be like a polish library.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Specifically, if you have a Paypal account and you're the one doing the CP, you send an invoice for the cost of the goods, plus shipping & handling to the person receiving the goods.  They pay Paypal & Paypal forwards the payment to you.


kimibos said:


> TLC has a show right now about people with "strange" addiction or what i call Fucking crazy people lol i saw one eating vicks vapor rub, she makes tea, or just rubs it on her tongue. and they had other one eating deodorants. i just saw the commercials no way i can see the whole thing, no way.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> No way----I collect DVDs too, and I have them catalogued.  Although they've taken a bit of a back seat to all of the makeup and NP haulage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You're such a smart azz LMAO!!!  I love it though.  We see it here and theme makeup, but you hide it from the rest ;-) There was a random brush hair sticking out at the end, that's why I got it on my skin.  Or I bumped into something trying to get my camera.  but WHATEVER!!!  LOL  
	I do like it. But I'm so stuck on brights right now, I probably will love it more in the fall.  I used to wear a color like this all the time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Specifically, if you have a Paypal account and you're the one doing the CP, you send an invoice for the cost of the goods, plus shipping & handling to the person receiving the goods.  They pay Paypal & Paypal forwards the payment to you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one show I don't need to watch.


  	she had to be all technical about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

[I]drink[/I] the polish[IMG]http://www.specktra.net/smilies/images/smilies/nonono.gif[/IMG] 	 		 
 	 		 
 	 		Quote:
 	 		Originally Posted by Corally;2008401 said:
			
		

> This reminds of a documentary about a woman who is addicted to drinking nailpolish! Yes, DRINKING. Multiple bottles a day.


  	Shaken or stirred? 



Tragic!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's funny Buick!!!!!


BuickMackane said:


> I see your Amethyst and Orbit and I raise you Mallard and Cosmos!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> she had to be all technical about it.


  	lol! thank you both  I guess I should finish setting up my account huh lol I signed up for one in jan so I could get my a England's. I never Even logged in or anything after that tho.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol! thank you both  I guess I should finish setting up my account huh lol I signed up for one in jan so I could get my a England's. I never Even logged in or anything after that tho.


 Glad _I _could help Naughtyp-----unlike 'PP' who made it sound like CPs occur through osmosis!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I do like it. But I'm so stuck on brights right now, I probably will love it more in the fall.  I used to wear a color like this all the time.






Tee hee hee


----------



## MACina (Mar 13, 2013)

....awesome manis, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> I see your Amethyst and Orbit and I raise you Mallard and Cosmos!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

thank you  the 3 left ones are Urban Outfitters np. silver holo, Pluto and pink holo.
  	the Illamasquas are superstition, Venuous, Mottle, harems and stance.
  	then there's nails inc sprinkles in pudding lane , my free sephora Pantone eyeliner and lime crime lavendairy.


----------



## MRV (Mar 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Talking about colours ?
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/03/orly-summer-2013-mash-up-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...








 I need these too! Aquamarines!


----------



## MRV (Mar 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thank you  the 3 left ones are Urban Outfitters np. silver holo, Pluto and pink holo.
> the Illamasquas are superstition, Venuous, Mottle, harems and stance.
> then there's nails inc sprinkles in pudding lane , my free sephora Pantone eyeliner and lime crime lavendairy.


  	These look yummy! I wondered right away what that Illamasqua, 2nd from right, was. Harem? So it's one of the new ones CC mentioned earlier.

  	You had some nice manis there! Fruit Machine's looking really cute, and I like Frinny Knickes over that green. I tried FK over that (orange)yellow from Selena Collection. It looked nice, although that polish (Hit the Lights) was kind of a flat colour.


  	@ Buick! Jan is still on www.sephora.com. Maybe you can get a CP?


  	I hear Cirque du Soleil is in town so it's appropriate to wear some Worlds Away polishes:





  	Def Defying and Whirled Away + L'Oréal's Confettis.


----------



## MACina (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you,Naughtyp!

  	The Urban Outfitters look gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  over holos!!!!



Naughtyp said:


> thank you  the 3 left ones are Urban Outfitters np. silver *holo*, Pluto and pink *holo*.
> the Illamasquas are superstition, Venuous, Mottle, harems and stance.
> then there's nails inc sprinkles in pudding lane , my free sephora Pantone eyeliner and lime crime lavendairy.


----------



## MACina (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, MRV, that is a stunning mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> These look yummy! I wondered right away what that Illamasqua, 2nd from right, was. Harem? So it's one of the new ones CC mentioned earlier.
> 
> You had some nice manis there! Fruit Machine's looking really cute, and I like Frinny Knickes over that green. I tried FK over that (orange)yellow from Selena Collection. It looked nice, although that polish (Hit the Lights) was kind of a flat colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> These look yummy! I wondered right away what that Illamasqua, 2nd from right, was. Harem? So it's one of the new ones CC mentioned earlier.
> 
> You had some nice manis there! Fruit Machine's looking really cute, and I like Frinny Knickes over that green. I tried FK over that (orange)yellow from Selena Collection. It looked nice, although that polish (Hit the Lights) was kind of a flat colour.
> 
> ...


  	thanks  I get insecure cuz my nails are short and I have a cuticle picking problem lol. 
  	ya that is Harem isn't it beautiful?! I swore when I saw the 3 new colors I wouldn't need them but the I swatches them and would gladly give up all my light pink creams for harem!
  	i like that loreal confetti it looks cool!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2013)

So I had an e-mail from Simply Occasions to say that the Layla holo polishes are on sale (50p off, but better than nothing), so I decided to get the ones I don't own yet. SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow. Your mani is super green and totally super cute MRV!  I love it!!






MRV said:


> These look yummy! I wondered right away what that Illamasqua, 2nd from right, was. Harem? So it's one of the new ones CC mentioned earlier.
> 
> You had some nice manis there! Fruit Machine's looking really cute, and I like Frinny Knickes over that green. I tried FK over that (orange)yellow from Selena Collection. It looked nice, although that polish (Hit the Lights) was kind of a flat colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahoy *CC* & *HOB*, and anyone other *DIOR ADDICTS* among us,




I just noticed that *Nymphea* & *Cristal* are on SAK's web site today.  BTW, They are SAK's exclusive! I ordered mine, along with the Gel topcoat from my local counter and it shipped today.  Very Pretty I tell you, very pretty!!!!  Not enabling---just informing--in a pig's eye!

  	http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418051&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446582816&R=3348901151498&P_name=Dior&N=4294912419+306418051+306610742&bmUID=jRAuvQn


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]No way----I collect DVDs too, and I have them catalogued.  Although they've taken a bit of a back seat to all of the makeup and NP haulage [/COLOR]:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah same here, luckily there's always birthdays and christmas. :lol: I want to buy Game of Thrones season 2 but I need the money for make-up lol. Especially now.. because of the many MAC collections but more because Holland won't have Sephora's anymore in a few months, I'm heartbroken.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yeah same here, luckily there's always birthdays and christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah same here, luckily there's always birthdays and christmas. :lol:  I want to buy Game of Thrones season 2 but I need the money for make-up lol. Especially now.. because of the many MAC collections but more because *Holland won't have Sephora's anymore in a few months*, I'm heartbroken.


 http://www.sephora.nl/nl/cid32681/sephora+focust+op+internationale+groei.html   It doesn't even make any sense!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> http://www.sephora.nl/nl/cid32681/sephora+focust+op+internationale+groei.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well that is just great. First they removed Warehouse and Oasis from V&D now they're getting rid of Sephora!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2013)

Do you know what happens to the brands that Sephora carries?

  	Boo, hate this. Everytime I went to Maastricht a visit at Sephora was a must!


----------



## Corally (Mar 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Do you know what happens to the brands that Sephora carries?  Boo, hate this. Everytime I went to Maastricht a visit at Sephora was a must!


 No hboy: All I know is that Sephora will be replaced by MORE Ici Paris shops. We already have 133 Ici Paris and they SUCK. :barf:  ETA: I do hope Douglas will carry the brands, they already have Benefit so why not MUFE, UD and TF?


----------



## MACina (Mar 14, 2013)

MUFE would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Corally said:


> ETA: I do hope Douglas will carry the brands, they already have Benefit so why not *MUFE*, UD and TF?


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy *CC* & *HOB*, and anyone other *DIOR ADDICTS* among us,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Woo hoo! I ordered mine last week and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really excited for Nymphea. Have you seen swatches? Someone posted some on the purse forum.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> These look yummy! I wondered right away what that Illamasqua, 2nd from right, was. Harem? So it's one of the new ones CC mentioned earlier.
> 
> You had some nice manis there! Fruit Machine's looking really cute, and I like Frinny Knickes over that green. I tried FK over that (orange)yellow from Selena Collection. It looked nice, although that polish (Hit the Lights) was kind of a flat colour.
> 
> ...


  	Love this


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad _I _could help Naughtyp-----unlike 'PP' who made it sound like CPs occur through osmosis!


----------



## MRV (Mar 14, 2013)

Quote:


Corally said:


> Yeah same here, luckily there's always birthdays and christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That really sucks! They should do the opposite! When I visited Amsterdam two years ago, for some reason there was no Sephora in Amsterdam, so I had to go to Amstelveen to get my hands on MUFE.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

Im super pissed right now I just left ulta and they said that as of last Sunday Opi is now considered a prestigious brand and u can't use the coupons on it anymore. that fucking SUCKS
  	they do have a  mini oz. set so I got that and which is witch. 
  	i hid the last BL  jasper lets see if it's still there tommorow lol this ulta is in a more stuck up area and  there was hella employees.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yeah same here, luckily there's always birthdays and christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Oh No!!! *


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Im super pissed right now I just left ulta and they said that as of last Sunday Opi is now considered a prestigious brand and u can't use the coupons on it anymore. that fucking SUCKS
> they do have a  mini oz. set so I got that and which is witch.
> i hid the last BL  jasper lets see if it's still there tommorow lol this ulta is in a more stuck up area and  there was hella employees.


  	      i think opi is a very bitchy brand! they only want you to pay full price, they sue all the online retailers and all that. it sucks you cant use coupons anymore. maybe try ebay or amazon i usually find them for less than 8 and with free shipping.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

no more sephoras in holland. well thats just stupid!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

i got my OPI;s from drugstore.com and LOVE tickle my France-y and Every moth is oktoberfest!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol yes as soon as they left my side i got my polish fix!! i did swatched sharon and my mom loves it, i love how she understand my polish mania and is my model for manis and all things beauty . hahaha at your husband. soon that room is going to be like a polish library.


 That's a great idea Kimibos---a polish library!!  The cool thing is that my *'NP Center'* is in a small corner of the room (den/sitting room) and you don't see it when the door is open.  Take a look. The photo isn't great but you'll get the gist of it. I mounted the rack upside down to make it appear flush/contiguous with the top rack, giving the appearance of one long rack.  I have room for one more rack---then the hubster will show me to the door for sure!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a great idea Kimibos---a polish library!!  The cool thing is that my *'NP Center'* is in a small corner of the room (den/sitting room) and you don't see it when the door is open.  Take a look. The photo isn't great but you'll get the gist of it. I mounted the rack upside down to make it appear flush/contiguous with the top rack, giving the appearance of one long rack.  I have room for one more rack---then the hubster will show me to the door for sure!


  	      lol i think that it looks amazing!  the hubby must ignore it cause i feel the next one coming already. or maybe you should have a huge box under the bed.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a great idea Kimibos---a polish library!!  The cool thing is that my *'NP Center'* is in a small corner of the room (den/sitting room) and you don't see it when the door is open.  Take a look. The photo isn't great but you'll get the gist of it. I mounted the rack upside down to make it appear flush/contiguous with the top rack, giving the appearance of one long rack.  I have room for one more rack---then the hubster will show me to the door for sure!


  	I wish I could do this!! no wall space but when I have a house I will for sure!  
  	ya I just saw all the euro opus at the rack for less than 8 so I will just wait for the collections to show up there screw ulta lol  it's a good thing I decided I like other brands better!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> no more sephoras in holland. well thats just stupid!


  	hurts my heart lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Small Haul Thursday!!!  




Deborah Lippmann's Sweet Dreams (Candied Pink, Medium-Dark Fuchsia) arrived from Neiman's this morning.
Essie's Butler Please (An Indulgent Bright Blue) _*fell*_ into my cart at the pharmacy.  



I blame you enablers for that one.  You know who you are!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I wish I could do this!! no wall space but when I have a house I will for sure!
> ya I just saw all the euro opus at the rack for less than 8 so I will just wait for the collections to show up there screw ulta lol  it's a good thing I decided I like other brands better!!


 I'm looking for a small cute wall lamp that I can mount between the racks so I can see the NP better.
What's up with Ulta??


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol i think that it looks amazing!  the hubby must ignore it cause i feel the next one coming already. or maybe you should have a huge box under the bed.


 Awwww thanks Kimibos!  I'm shaking in my boots!  Not really.  Hubby is so easy going and indulges (tolerates) my makeup & NP obsessions because it makes me happy----and as he says, "Happy wife, happy life."


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Small Haul Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      lovely haul,  you are going to love how bright butler is!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yeah thats the reason i have more china glaze and orly! love getting coupons and deals at sallys.
> 
> lovely haul,  you are going to love how bright butler is!


 Thanks Kimibos.  I remember seeing Butler Please swatched here and_* fell in love with it*_!  You can imagine how happy I was today when it dived, cap first into my cart!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Silful colors Savaga and Green Ocean



 


  	Models own Beth blue with Lights of emerald city by opi



 

   i have 20 zoyas now 
  	  the forever 21 polishes




  	got a coupon from beauty.com and had the new deborah lippman polishes it expires april 30th so i guess they are coming out in april.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

OPI tickle my france-y with NYC 105 starry silver glitter.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Woooot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I need me some DLs to help forget the Illamasqua fiasco.

  	Love all the manis btw!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

mini haul Thursday!! lol  ulta sux cuz they won't take coupons for opi anymore guess I will but them elsewhere for cheaper!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Woooot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Please tell me the Illamasqua fiasco didn't extent to the new limited edition speckled polishes. I just ordered Mottle.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I need me some DLs to help forget the Illamasqua fiasco.
> Love all the manis btw!


  	       thanks, such a shame we still have to wait.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm looking for a small cute wall lamp that I can mount between the racks so I can see the NP better.
> What's up with Ulta??


  	that'd be really cute  wanna see pics when u find one!
  	i live ur mini haul I have butler please but I need to wear it lol. my cousin wore it with polka.com on accent nail it looked really cute!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 14, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Please tell me the Illamasqua fiasco didn't extent to the new limited edition speckled polishes. I just ordered Mottle.


  	I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but yes, it did. For me anyway.

  	Neither my early-mid January order, nor my specklies have arrived yet and they were shipped on the 21st and 23rd of February, respectively. My January order was destroyed by the Royal Mail the first time round, so this was the replacement. I received an e-mail from Illamasqua saying that orders have been destroyed again. It was a generic e-mail and didn't refer to a particular order, but my guess is that neither of them made it. I'd have received them otherwise.

  	I wouldn't be that worried at this stage because MRV received her January order safe and sound. Chances are your Mottle will join your stash very soon


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ulta sux cuz they won't take coupons for opi anymore guess I will but them elsewhere for cheaper!


  	     nice haul, you are making me want which is witch! lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 14, 2013)

Lovely hauls Medgal and Naughtyp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's my new mani: Essence Boho Chic. This isn't the kind of colour I normally wear. I got it mostly for the finish, which I don't think comes across very well it the pic. Oh, and it was being DCd, and therefore half price lol.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Lovely hauls Medgal and Naughtyp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    it looks gorgeous! i  like the glitter in it or did you layer something on it or am i seen things??


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Woo hoo! I ordered mine last week and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AWESOME!  I hope mine arrives tomorrow or Saturday.  I saw swatches and went nuts.  An individual on *loveforlacquer.com* has beautiful swatches, and I didn't even care that she struggled with Nymphea.  It's gorgeous and I want it regardless!  Did you also get the Gel Top Coat?  The SA said she's sending me some "Goodies," so I'm eager to see what that might be.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2013/03/dior-vernis-nymphea-crystal-swatches.html


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> it looks gorgeous! i  like the glitter in it or did you layer something on it or am i seen things??


  	Nope, you're not seeing things. It's got irregular chunks of glitter in it, some of which are pretty large. Kinda like flakies, but not exactly. It's a bit like the finish on Cookie Love, but with chunkier pieces.

  	Glad you like it because there's already one bottle with your name on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Is it bazaar to say that I find looking at these beautiful swatches calming & therapeutic?  Thank you Kimibos!  I'm now as calm as a Jay Bird. They're all so pretty.  I love the way your Zoya collection is exploding.  I really like Zoya too.


kimibos said:


> OPI tickle my france-y with NYC 105 starry silver glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Awwww Buick!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I never got my AEs either.  Let's go grab a pint and dull the pain






BuickMackane said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but yes, it did. For me anyway.
> 
> Neither my early-mid January order, nor my specklies have arrived yet and they were shipped on the 21st and 23rd of February, respectively. My January order was destroyed by the Royal Mail the first time round, so this was the replacement. I received an e-mail from Illamasqua saying that orders have been destroyed again. It was a generic e-mail and didn't refer to a particular order, but my guess is that neither of them made it. I'd have received them otherwise.
> 
> I wouldn't be that worried at this stage because MRV received her January order safe and sound. Chances are your Mottle will join your stash very soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Nice, Nice haul Naughtyp! * I've had issues with Ulta for a long time now and avoid buying from them.  The story is too long to tell here---suffice it t say they altered a transaction in a way that cost me more money and no one will ever convince that what they did was unintentional!  


Naughtyp said:


> ulta sux cuz they won't take coupons for opi anymore guess I will but them elsewhere for cheaper!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Now that's the spirit Buick!  My pain over AE started to dull after 20 bottles of various and sundry other wonderful NPs!


BuickMackane said:


> Woooot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwww Buick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      you two dont feel bad there are better brands out there!!! i hope you can get your fix soon buick. remember i can do a cp for the deborah lippmans that are coming out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	      omg medgal i do happen to miss alcohol sometimes lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn colitis meds!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 14, 2013)

they have DL at your pharmacy??   I picked up so N'Opi colors but put them back down, while I was at CVS. 


Medgal07 said:


> Small Haul Thursday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

i think im going to get pink yet lavender from the mariah collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Buick!

Boho Chic is GORGEOUS.  What an amazing orange! I wanted to see the finish that you were talking about so I Googled it.  You are correct.  It's awesome.  What a shame that it's being D/C'd.  I love the color _*and *_the finish!

  	http://www.lovevarnish.com/2012/08/new-essence-color-boho-chic.html


BuickMackane said:


> Lovely hauls Medgal and Naughtyp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Pretty!!! Oh no....the Essie.  The DL was from Neiman's.  You have way more willpower than me 






Prettypackages said:


> they have DL at your pharmacy??   I picked up so N'Opi colors but put them back down, while I was at CVS.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks! im loving zoya. im definitely getting more if they have more sales. or at least free shipping.
> you two dont feel bad there are better brands out there!!! i hope you can get your fix soon buick. remember i can do a cp for the deborah lippmans that are coming out.
> 
> 
> ...


 I was joshing about the pint---I don't drink for the same reason.  Who knew 



Could you imagine what would happen if we drank NP instead!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Pretty!!! Oh no....the Essie.  The DL was from Neiman's.  You have way more willpower than me


  	or ME! no way i can leave the drugstore without a polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dilligaf.  If you ordered from Sephora you should be okay.  Enjoy Mottle!!!


DILLIGAF said:


> Please tell me the Illamasqua fiasco didn't extent to the new limited edition speckled polishes. I just ordered Mottle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you noticed that Covergirl's NP bottles look like Chanel's????  I was floored when I saw them today.  They're pretty cute too.


kimibos said:


> or ME! no way i can leave the drugstore without a polish.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I was joshing about the pint---I don't drink for the same reason.  Who knew
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine what would happen if we drank NP instead!


  	      i dont think we would make it, can you believe the bodies of those people are able to take all that!? poor us. maybe  we need to drink the nail polish hahaha wearing it is not enough, you have to DRINK IT!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Have you noticed that Covergirl's NP bottles look like Chanel's????  I was floored when I saw them today.  They're pretty cute too.


  	YES i have four already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i like the formula alot,


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]That's a great idea Kimibos---a polish library!!  The cool thing is that my *'NP Center'* is in a small corner of the room (den/sitting room) and you don't see it when the door is open.  Take a look. The photo isn't great but you'll get the gist of it. I mounted the rack upside down to make it appear flush/contiguous with the top rack, giving the appearance of one long rack.  I have room for one more rack---then the hubster will show me to the door for sure![/COLOR] [COLOR=008000] [/COLOR]:lmao:


  I love your racks! I wish I had the space for them.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=008000]Small Haul Thursday!!!  [/COLOR]:curtsy:  [COLOR=008000]Deborah Lippmann's Sweet Dreams (Candied Pink, Medium-Dark Fuchsia) arrived from Neiman's this morning. [/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]Essie's Butler Please (An Indulgent Bright Blue) _*fell*_ into my cart at the pharmacy.   [/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=008000]I[/COLOR] [COLOR=008000]blame you enablers for that one.  You know who you are! [/COLOR]


 I've been eyeing sweet dreams. Please let me know how you like it.    





kimibos said:


> Silful colors Savaga and Green Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kimibos said:


> OPI tickle my france-y with NYC 105 starry silver glitter.


 Love your manis kimbos! You guys are all really tempting me with all these illamasqua polishes.  





Naughtyp said:


> mini haul Thursday!! lol  ulta sux cuz they won't take coupons for opi anymore guess I will but them elsewhere for cheaper!


  Ulta drives me nuts! Some stores will let you buy certain brands with their coupons and some won't. Sucks that opi is considered a prestige brand now doesn't make sense.  





BuickMackane said:


> Lovely hauls Medgal and Naughtyp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love that color! I can see the sparkle in the pic   





Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=008000]AWESOME!  I hope mine arrives tomorrow or Saturday.  I saw swatches and went nuts.  An individual on *loveforlacquer.com* has beautiful swatches, and I didn't even care that she struggled with Nymphea.  It's gorgeous and I want it regardless!  Did you also get the Gel Top Coat?  The SA said she's sending me some "Goodies," so I'm eager to see what that might be.   :shock: [/COLOR]   http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2013/03/dior-vernis-nymphea-crystal-swatches.html


  Love her swatches. I didn't get the gel too coat yet, I wanted to see some reviews. I hope it's good I'm always looking for the perfect top coat.


----------



## MACina (Mar 14, 2013)

*.....STUNNING, Medgal*






kimibos said:


> OPI tickle my france-y with NYC 105 starry silver glitter.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 14, 2013)

China Glaze Im with the Lifeguard


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> China Glaze Im with the Lifeguard


  I love that colour, so neon, perfect for the summer.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 15, 2013)

I just read on fb that the pink Illa Raindrops is now available!


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just read on fb that the pink Illa Raindrops is now available!


  	Awesome! I can't get it now but hopefully later.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 15, 2013)

Just placed a Butter London order through Nordstrom to take advantage of the free shipping. They also price matched ulta's $9 deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I got Fiver_,  _Molly-Coddled and Kerfluffle.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 15, 2013)

Put on Eastern Light today and it's the perfect white 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could see it being a little streaky so I applied it with a VERY light hand.


----------



## MACina (Mar 15, 2013)

OMG, it REALLY is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Looks so,so beautiful, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> Put on Eastern Light today *and it's the perfect white*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> A polish wall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So what----no booze, no soda.  Hell, we still get to wear NP & look marrrrrrrrrrvelous!





And we can dance------


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

x 100!

  	I just placed a Butter London order at Nordstrom and also got a price adjustment. I went crazy and got 12 of them. I haven't bought any polishes in nearly a week, so I binged. I couldn't say no because the $9 price is like 40% off, not to mention the Nordstrom points. I also qualified for a GWP from Fresh as a bonus. I was about to use a $20 Nordstrom note to make my total even cheaper, but figure I'd save it towards the upcoming MAC collections. The last 3 colors are Med enabled approved colors.

  	Starkers Collection - these are LE


 		Shandy 	
 		Crumpet 	
 		Tea & Toast 
 
  	Spring 2013 Collection - now I have them all


 		Cuppa 	
 		Jasper 	
 		Fruit Machine 
 


 		Trout Pout - finally got it! 	
 		Torch - a new Nordstrom Exclusive 	
 		Royal Navy 	
 		Cheeky Chops 	
 		Teddy Girl 	
 		Cream Tea


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> x 100!
> 
> I just placed a Butter London order at Nordstrom and also got a price adjustment. I went crazy and got 12 of them. I haven't bought any polishes in nearly a week, so I binged. I couldn't say no because the $9 price is like 40% off, not to mention the Nordstrom points. I also qualified for a GWP from Fresh as a bonus. I was about to use a $20 Nordstrom note to make my total even cheaper, but figure I'd save it towards the upcoming MAC collections. The last 3 colors are Med enabled approved colors.
> 
> ...


	Damn! I forgot about the Nordstrom exclusives. I didn't think they would price match those. I'm going back in for more


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Let's just stick to hauling and wearing---much safer






honey on boost said:


> Put on Eastern Light today and it's the perfect white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Let's just stick to hauling and wearing---much safer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes! It's the best pedi color. This is the first time in a long time that I'm wearing a matching pedi/mani.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Too much to reply to individually, but I love all of the manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@ kimibos - The Sinful Colors Savaga and Green Ocean mani make your nails look like glass. Beautiful! What Beauty.com coupon are you talking about?

  	@ Naughty - Your China Glaze I'm with the Lifeguard mani looks like sci-fi radioactive alien nails. I love it! I'm glad you're able to share your mani and haul pics now.

  	@ Med - Just order the 4th rack already. No point in stalling the inevitable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My SA has the Dior Saks exclusive collection on hold for me. They're doing a nice GWP next month and I have a gift card to use. I'll have to wait a month before I'll get them, but I can't turn down a GWP and using free money. I'm expecting to see beautiful manis of those polishes while I wait.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Put on Eastern Light today and it's the perfect white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is so pretty, I wish we would get the collection here. I like both polishes.
  	Love your nails, they have the perfect shape!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I love that colour, so neon, perfect for the summer.


  	thanks  I was planning to save it for summer I was like let me get thru some of these other greens but I needed a boost its been a stressful week! worked like a charm!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I did _not _need to see that... now I want that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol ooops  I actually got it off amazon for like $3 and I am excited for the summer collection this year it looks pretty


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> x 100!
> 
> I just placed a Butter London order at Nordstrom and also got a price adjustment. I went crazy and got 12 of them. I haven't bought any polishes in nearly a week, so I binged. I couldn't say no because the $9 price is like 40% off, not to mention the Nordstrom points. I also qualified for a GWP from Fresh as a bonus. I was about to use a $20 Nordstrom note to make my total even cheaper, but figure I'd save it towards the upcoming MAC collections. The last 3 colors are Med enabled approved colors.
> 
> ...


  	Awesome haul! Enjoy your BLs, CC and HOB! I need that Torch...

  	Like I hadn't enough already. Just got a bunch of BLs today, here, and the rest of this week's haul:





  	All Hail the Queen, Sloane Ranger, Fiver, Artful Dodger, Sprog, Fruit Machine, Cake-Hole
  	Smitten's Look to the Western Sky, PP Wisteria & Jade, Essie Penny Talk, Orly Melodious Utopia & Preamp


----------



## MACina (Mar 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> I looove this collection! I have 8/12 but not this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Awesome haul, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Smitten's Look to the Western Sky looks particularly gorgeous


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Too much to reply to individually, but I love all of the manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Had I known it would work so well I would have ordered that 4th rack!  On the other hand, seeing an empty rack on the wall would have sent my compulsion to buy more NP at an faster pace that I liken to this;
  	----


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow Naughtyp.  That's awesome!


Naughtyp said:


> China Glaze Im with the Lifeguard


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

GREAT BL haul CC  x 100.  Totally awesome x 100


CartoonChic said:


> x 100!
> 
> I just placed a Butter London order at Nordstrom and also got a price adjustment. I went crazy and got 12 of them. I haven't bought any polishes in nearly a week, so I binged. I couldn't say no because the $9 price is like 40% off, not to mention the Nordstrom points. I also qualified for a GWP from Fresh as a bonus. I was about to use a $20 Nordstrom note to make my total even cheaper, but figure I'd save it towards the upcoming MAC collections. The last 3 colors are Med enabled approved colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you MACina!


MACina said:


> *.....STUNNING, Medgal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Damn! I forgot about the Nordstrom exclusives. I didn't think they would price match those. I'm going back in for more


 They won't if they know that you're ordering an exclusive item because it's not open to the public via Ulta.  You can save it for the triple points promotion which is what I'm doing.  Had they known that CC had a Nordstrom exclusive item she would not have gotten it as part of her price adjustment transaction.

I ordered;
   Crumpet
   Muggins
   Royal Navy
   Slapper
   Snog


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2013)

I have loads too, 6 I think, and luckily I do have this one, it's so neon and gorgeous!



MRV said:


> *I looove this collection! I have 8/12 but not this one *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> The glimmers in this remind me a bit of Orly Preamp I just got. They are even though.


  	I love Preamp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's currently my fave Orly. What took you so long lol?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> *Like I hadn't enough already*. Just got a bunch of BLs today, here, and the rest of this week's haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oi! Wash yer mouth! No such thing as enough NP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I ordered Artful Dodger from a Dutch webshop but it turned out that they didn't have it after all and refunded me. Gah!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 15, 2013)

Today's damage:

  	Essence Miss Universe and We Rock the Green.





  	Catrice Squeeze Me, Petrolpolitan, Mint Me Up and Denim Moore.






  	I was supposed to wait for a BOGOF sale but I thought sod it. YOLO > BOGOF


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> I looove this collection! I have 8/12 but not this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Jelly!! I really want pp Jade and Wisteria!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Neons are the NP of the gods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol  I agree no such thing as enough np! or makeup lol
  	HOB makes every polish look fab I especially liked that Taboo one..
  	i
  	I love both of those essence polishes u just posted I can't find this brand anywhere but ulta and they never have the new ones! they suck


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

went to get my one lonely BL at ulta when this POP polish jumped into my hands (it was the last one) super bright pastel I love it it's called mint magic (kimibos u need this!). I haven't used this brand before ill report back once I've worn it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Too much to reply to individually, but I love all of the manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol I love your description!! thanks I'm glad I can share them
  	with my fellow np addicts!  

  	OMG at ur BL haul from Nordies!!!  yay!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> went to get my one lonely BL at ulta when this POP polish jumped into my hands (it was the last one) super bright pastel I love it it's called mint magic (kimibos u need this!). I haven't used this brand before ill report back once I've worn it!


  	      im going to check pop when i go to ulta. nice neon mani and haul hun! ill be waiting for your pop revieew!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Isn't it amazing how we've escalated to *'Haul of the Day' *?  Buick and MRV you did good. 



 I love your selections and I can't wait to see them on your nails!


			
				BuickMackane [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/4140#post_2356194 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> Today's damage:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2013)

I didn't buy any nail polish today! I did miss the postman and the Yodel delivery man though and there are two packages awaiting pick up / redilivery, and one of them is definitely nail polish.  The other is I suspect my Candy Hero order, I've bought some Finnish Salmiakki and chocolate.


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 15, 2013)

PSA: Ulta has butter london on sale for $9... n/a


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2013)

same here anistacska, no nail polish for me today. i thought my black cat nail polish was going to arrive today but nothing.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

mimilerio said:


> PSA: Ulta has butter london on sale for $9... n/a


	Thanks and welcome to the thread.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Isn't it amazing how we've escalated to *'Haul of the Day' *?  Buick and MRV you did good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I can't handle daily hauls. I haul too hard and too furious for that. I'm better sticking to weekly hauls or I'm bound to black out.

  	Please share how you like Muggins. That one has been on my Butter list for a while, but it always gets pushed back for other colors. I can't believe there are still about 30 colors on my list even after today's haul. Do you have any idea the massive amount of will power it's taking me to not go back and place another order?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> I looove this collection! I have 8/12 but not this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lovely haul. I still need Artful Dodger. Isn't the matte rubber texture of Cake-Hole pretty neat? I don't have anything like it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't handle daily hauls. I haul too hard and too furious for that. I'm better sticking to weekly hauls or I'm bound to black out.
> Please share how you like Muggins. That one has been on my Butter list for a while, but it always gets pushed back for other colors. I can't believe there are still about 30 colors on my list even after today's haul. Do you have any idea the massive amount of will power it's taking me to not go back and place another order?


 Well we can't have you blacking out now can we? 



  I really wanted Torch, as oranges, peaches & corals are my fav NP colors.  So when the CSR denied me Torch I checked my wish list and added Royal Navy.  Muggins has also been on my list forever too.  If I were to place another order I'd do it your way.  I did put Torch in my cart for 'triple points day'.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

polish jinx has some info on the BL summer collection. as of right now I'm not interested in any of them!!! 
  	GASP since I bought the whole set last year


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Today's mani---no green nails but my eyeshadow is green.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just really needed to try Deborah Lippmann's Sweet Dreams, and I love it.  The camera doesn't capture how incredibly pretty it is!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you guys seen these? YSL Tie and Dye. Not sure how I feel about those.

  	http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-topovy-h-pokry-tij-ysl-la-laque-couture-tie-and-dye/


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's mani---no green nails but my eyeshadow is green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So pretty! I still haven't worn mine yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Have you guys seen these? YSL Tie and Dye. Not sure how I feel about those.
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-topovy-h-pokry-tij-ysl-la-laque-couture-tie-and-dye/


	I didn't know anything about it. Now I'm intrigued. I need to see more swatches. I think I'll get one for the sake of science should this pop up at Nordstrom.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> polish jinx has some info on the BL summer collection. as of right now I'm not interested in any of them!!!
> GASP since I bought the whole set last year


	So far it's meh for me. I like Poole and Sun Baker, but Sun Baker kind of looks like Nordstrom's pic of Torch.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Have you guys seen these? YSL Tie and Dye. Not sure how I feel about those.
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-topovy-h-pokry-tij-ysl-la-laque-couture-tie-and-dye/


  	    oh those look interesting! maybe maybe i buy one to try the effect, i hope some bloggers review them soon. thanks for sharing naynadine, im intrigued by the final results of those polishes


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nayadine.  The colors are pretty and I enjoy YSL's NP formula, but like CC I'd like to see more swatches.  Thanks for sharing.  I like keeping up with the next new NP!


CartoonChic said:


> I didn't know anything about it. Now I'm intrigued. I need to see more swatches.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So far it's meh for me. I like Poole and Sun Baker, but Sun Baker kind of looks like Nordstrom's pic of Torch.


  	      i agree, way to many metallics, it looks like an end of summer collection, september/fall type one.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2013)

The Polish Jinx has this picture of the upcoming orly collection, im loving the light lilac one and the mint one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, they gave me a full refund.  It took about three days.  Why are you on a Chanel no-buy?






BuickMackane said:


> Booo! Did they give you a refund?
> 
> Chinchin!
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> The Polish Jinx has this picture of the upcoming orly collection, im loving the light lilac one and the mint one.


  	I'm most drawn to the pink one but I kno I am going to want ALL of them lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay---You got Jasper?  It looks to dark to be Cheeky Chops. The green looks gorgeous too. Isn't funny how we don't even have to look for NP---it just _*FINDS*_ us!






Naughtyp said:


> went to get my one lonely BL at ulta when this POP polish jumped into my hands (it was the last one) super bright pastel I love it it's called mint magic (kimibos u need this!). I haven't used this brand before ill report back once I've worn it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lovely haul. I still need Artful Dodger. Isn't the matte rubber texture of Cake-Hole pretty neat? I don't have anything like it.


 Cake-Hole is on my list.  I like the name---I like saying it



Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay---You got Jasper?  It looks to dark to be Cheeky Chops. The green looks gorgeous too. Isn't funny how we don't even have to look for NP---it just _*FINDS*_ us!


  	I kno seriously! yes I got jasper !! whoohoo  this pop polish needs three coats I am bored at work n painted my nails on my lunch break luckily the restaurant isnt even open tonight lol only for room service


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Cake-Hole is on my list.  I like the name---I like saying it
> 
> 
> 
> Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole








I said it 5 times fast too. Sounds like I'm coughing up a hairball.

  	Did you guys know Dillard's has a new Butter exclusive color too? It's called Sylver Brydel created for their 75th Anniversary. I want it. But there isn't a Dillard's near me and I'm not paying $8.50 to ship one nail polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> try saying it five times fast lol I want that one too
> I kno seriously! yes I got jasper !! whoohoo  this pop polish needs three coats I am bored at work n painted my nails on my lunch break luckily the restaurant isnt even open tonight lol only for room service


	Med's pic of yellow polish got us. I ordered Jasper and Cheeky Chops because of that photo. Now I want to get Bumster.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> x 100!
> 
> I just placed a Butter London order at Nordstrom and also got a price adjustment. I went crazy and got 12 of them. I haven't bought any polishes in nearly a week, so I binged. I couldn't say no because the $9 price is like 40% off, not to mention the Nordstrom points. I also qualified for a GWP from Fresh as a bonus. I was about to use a $20 Nordstrom note to make my total even cheaper, but figure I'd save it towards the upcoming MAC collections. The last 3 colors are Med enabled approved colors.
> 
> ...


  	so I just call and do this?  Do I tell them they are 9 on bl site? Or they know?  

	I should resist.. I'm considering a very last minute trip to Miami next week...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I should resist.. I'm considering a very last minute trip to Miami next week...


	You can call and order over the phone. Tell them that Ulta is having a sale for $9 and you want to price match. Or you can place your order online first, and then call back or do a live chat to adjust the price. I ordered online first to get cash back from a rebate site, then did a live chat to get the price match.

  	Hurry if you're going to do it! I think they will check Ulta's site to verify the sale, and the sale is only for today.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You can call and order over the phone. Tell them that Ulta is having a sale for $9 and you want to price match. Or you can place your order online first, and then call back or do a live chat to adjust the price. I ordered online first to get cash back from a rebate site, then did a live chat to get the price match.
> Hurry if you're going to do it! I think they will check Ulta's site to verify the sale, and the sale is only for today.


  	too much pressure. LOL  I don't have anything on my wish list from them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> too much pressure. LOL  I don't have anything on my wish list from them.


	Lol, then don't force yourself. There will be other sales. I'm sure Nordstrom should be doing their buy2/get1free sale soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, then don't force yourself. There will be other sales. I'm sure Nordstrom should be doing their buy2/get1free sale soon.


  	thanks I needed that.  I might go play with them tomorrow in preparation of the sale.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks I needed that.  I might go play with them tomorrow in preparation of the sale.


	Don't ever feel pressured to buy polish. We haul like crazy on here, but it's all stuff we want to get or try. That's what makes it fun.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I said it 5 times fast too. Sounds like I'm coughing up a hairball.
> Did you guys know Dillard's has a new Butter exclusive color too? It's called Sylver Brydel created for their 75th Anniversary. I want it. But there isn't a Dillard's near me and I'm not paying $8.50 to ship one nail polish.


  	then get two lol  
  	i kno that pic sent me off for yellow!!  I got Piaf and now Jasper! yea now I can take a pic of my spring collection! lol 
  	they make me happy  no wonder medgal is so sweet lol she said her house is full of yellow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

o ya. and I really like the white labels on the Bl
  	spring collection


----------



## Chikky (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought my first Butter London polishes today at Ulta... and was totally sad I didn't get more! Too little time to decide, really. I can't be rushed. I got All Hail The Queen and Toff.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 15, 2013)

My at work mani lol I didn't have my base coat or my stick I tried using cards but then I would ruin the nail so they r messy. I'm goi to go home and put which is witch? over them!!   girl don't even worry there are great sales all the time in np land lol so many brands to try!   on Instagram I saw new zoya polishes for summer, half creams half foils!


----------



## MACina (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad that I have to go to dm today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	They are all so pretty!



Naughtyp said:


> on Instagram I saw new zoya polishes for summer, half creams half foils!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> Glad that I have to go to dm today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks  
  	i feel the same way about the orlys. I need that dark purple bright pink and the minty one for sure! that orange is looking really good too ( not too Into orange!!)  probably get that glittery one too  omg I'm just going to plan for the whole set lol
  	I'm with kimibos I like the old caps ( shown) better than the new black ones ;/


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's mani---no green nails but my eyeshadow is green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've always had my he on this but assumed ( !!) it wouldn't really look that way on the nails. man was i wrong lol! I love it! def have to try n pick that up..  at least I only have three DL's on my list  ( rockin robin and do the mermaid and stronger out for fall).  how many coats is this? I bet it looks so pretty in person! nice and refreshing Scter green overload lol


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

Me too....I _need_ these 2 and I think that I do also want the green glittery one!

  	The lavender one is so pretty too....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> thanks
> i feel the same way about the orlys. *I need that dark purple* bright pink *and the minty one for sure!* that orange is looking really good too ( not too Into orange!!)  probably get that glittery one too  omg I'm just going to plan for the whole set lol
> I'm with kimibos I like the old caps ( shown) better than the new black ones ;/


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me too....I _need_ these 2 and I think that I do also want the green glittery one!
> 
> The lavender one is so pretty too....


  	I'm planning to get all of them at this point lol. that way if I walk away with less it will be a Suprise vs only planning on a few and picking up the whole set. right now the summer collections are kinda disappointing me. but that's ok I still have ones from last summer to try lmao!


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

I might end up with the whole collection too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> *I'm planning to get all of them at this point* lol. that way if I walk away with less it will be a Suprise vs only planning on a few and picking up the whole set.
> 
> 
> *right now the summer collections are kinda disappointing me.* but that's ok I still have ones from last summer to try lmao!


  	I am very intrigued by the Essie Neon Collection.....might haul all of them as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Very Happy Saturday....in spite of the snow.  





My Diors arrived today along with a little gift from the SA










Diors unboxed






Right to left, Diorling Diorific, Crystal, Nymphea & Gel Coat






Diorling Diorific (Selling on Amazon for $59.99)


----------



## kimibos (Mar 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> Glad that I have to go to dm today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    i hope you find some nice deals!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nail polish just makes me happy and very _*GIDDY*_ (fumes perhaps ?)


CartoonChic said:


> I said it 5 times fast too. Sounds like I'm coughing up a hairball.
> Did you guys know Dillard's has a new Butter exclusive color too? It's called Sylver Brydel created for their 75th Anniversary. I want it. But there isn't a Dillard's near me and I'm not paying $8.50 to ship one nail polish.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> I might end up with the whole collection too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       the upcoming essie collections look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want them all.  i guess im lucky cause i only want 2 from orly


----------



## kimibos (Mar 16, 2013)

CC, i dont have a dillards close to me so no BL especial edition for me. these retailers should learn from nordstrom FREE Shipping RULES!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Bumster is pretty----on my wish list!   http://www.goosesglitter.com/2012/03/butter-london-bumster-and-flawless.html


CartoonChic said:


> Med's pic of yellow polish got us. I ordered Jasper and Cheeky Chops because of that photo. Now I want to get Bumster.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> I might end up with the whole collection too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	aside from the Essie collections I shoulda said lol I. getting mini sets of spring resort and bridal collections n full size neon the purple for sure but maybe all of them lol  
  	 I don't kno how to save other ppls pics from Instagram! ;(


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope your nail polish arrived by now.  As much as I LOVE NP, I'd open the chocolate first!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like the more colorful BL spring 2013 collection.  My heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't stop with this summer collection.


Naughtyp said:


> polish jinx has some info on the BL summer collection. as of right now I'm not interested in any of them!!!
> GASP since I bought the whole set last year


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

CC I think my mistake was ordering via phone.  The rep was able to check the NP and saw that Torch was a Nordie's exclusive.  If I had placed my order the way that you did---online and then called for the price match & adjustment, Torch would be on its way to me right now instead of sitting in my online cart at Nordies.com. Live & Learn!






CartoonChic said:


> You can call and order over the phone. Tell them that Ulta is having a sale for $9 and you want to price match. Or you can place your order online first, and then call back or do a live chat to adjust the price. I ordered online first to get cash back from a rebate site, then did a live chat to get the price match.
> Hurry if you're going to do it! I think they will check Ulta's site to verify the sale, and the sale is only for today.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I like the more colorful BL spring 2013 collection.  My heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yup that's how I feel  
  	do u kno how to take a screen shot on iPhone?


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

....Medgal, you *always* make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	OMG, that is just wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Your SA is soooooo sweet!!!!




Naughtyp said:


> *aside from the Essie collections I shoulda said* lol I. getting mini sets of spring resort and bridal collections n full size neon the purple for sure but maybe all of them lol
> I don't kno how to save other ppls pics from Instagram! ;(


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Stick around-----you will be adding to that list before you know it!






CartoonChic said:


> Lol, then don't force yourself. There will be other sales. I'm sure Nordstrom should be doing their buy2/get1free sale soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Chikky.  Congrats on your first Butter Londons.  You'll enjoy both of those!  I adore Toff!


Chikky said:


> I bought my first Butter London polishes today at Ulta... and was totally sad I didn't get more! Too little time to decide, really. I can't be rushed. I got All Hail The Queen and Toff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Naughtyo & MACina for your compliments on my DL Sweet Dreams mani!

The color is gorgeous Naughtyp!  In spite of the formula. 


Naughtyp said:


> thanks
> i feel the same way about the orlys. I need that dark purple bright pink and the minty one for sure! that orange is looking really good too ( not too Into orange!!)  probably get that glittery one too  omg I'm just going to plan for the whole set lol
> I'm with kimibos I like the old caps ( shown) better than the new black ones ;/


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Naughtyp, it's a pretty unique NP for me.  I really love it, it was opaque with two coats and it's rather chamelion-like when you look at it in different lighting.  The glitter does like to settle around the sides of the cuticle, even when being careful.  I was pretty excited to try it and could have done a better job.  And yes, it is so much prettier IRL.


Naughtyp said:


> I've always had my he on this but assumed ( !!) it wouldn't really look that way on the nails. man was i wrong lol! I love it! def have to try n pick that up..  at least I only have three DL's on my list  ( rockin robin and do the mermaid and stronger out for fall).  how many coats is this? I bet it looks so pretty in person! nice and refreshing Scter green overload lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

credit to the IG user...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kimibos I checked the NP out on Dillard's web site and it's nothing that any of us here couldn't live without.  


kimibos said:


> CC, i dont have a dillards close to me so no BL especial edition for me. these retailers should learn from nordstrom FREE Shipping RULES!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh dear, Naughtyp.  They look LOVELY!!!  I'll definitely be exploring those!  I'm so ready for summer and bright colors like those!!!


Naughtyp said:


> credit to the IG user...


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

.....wow, they are all very beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> credit to the IG user...


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

.....me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


Medgal07 said:


> Oh dear, Naughtyp.  They look LOVELY!!!  I'll definitely be exploring those! * I'm so ready for summer and bright colors like those!!!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you MACina!  That was really _*very sweet*_ of her.  I'm so fortunate to meet the most incredible people-----like you all here on this awesome, most amazing NP thread!


MACina said:


> ....Medgal, you *always* make me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes, Yodel came back today with my PrettyPolish.nl order, but I didn't go to the post office to pick up what I suspect is my Candy Hero order (I have another 4 lots of polishes coming in the next few days - hopefully. Here's a sneaky picture of my haul, I took this picture with my phone in the bathroom as my hubby is home and he's totally fed up with the amount of make up and nail polish I own.







Naughtyp said:


> credit to the IG user...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

AWESOME Anitacska!  Oh what we do for our passions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was pretty cool that you got the picture of your haul.  My husband still has not yet noticed the third NP rack...well it's helped that I've kept the door wide open and the new rack is behind it!


Anitacska said:


> Yes, Yodel came back today with my PrettyPolish.nl order, but I didn't go to the post office to pick up what I suspect is my Candy Hero order (I have another 4 lots of polishes coming in the next few days - hopefully. Here's a sneaky picture of my haul, I took this picture with my phone in the bathroom as my hubby is home and he's totally fed up with the amount of make up and nail polish I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very Happy Saturday....in spite of the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	soooo jelly!!! I want that blue one. what colle toon is this and where did u buy it lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

Very sneaky! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hide my stash everywhere I can, drawers, cupboards, dare I tell you I even have some back ups in the attic... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> AWESOME Anitacska!  Oh what we do for our passions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


Naynadine said:


> Have you guys seen these? YSL Tie and Dye. Not sure how I feel about those.
> 
> http://bella-shmella.com/kollektsiya-topovy-h-pokry-tij-ysl-la-laque-couture-tie-and-dye/


  	These are exactly like Paul & Joe LE polishes 001-003 from summer 2009! (Missing from my collection though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

I like only three of the Zoyas ( as of now lol) the three bottom ones from the foil part: Bobbi, Hazel and Ricki. maybe on tinsley no creams I think I'm covered there lol


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> TY! It is, I hope it'll look nice on nails, too!
> 
> ...


 
  	The bottles are so cute


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, Yodel came back today with my PrettyPolish.nl order, but I didn't go to the post office to pick up what I suspect is my Candy Hero order (I have another 4 lots of polishes coming in the next few days - hopefully. Here's a sneaky picture of my haul, I took this picture with my phone in the bathroom as my hubby is home and he's totally fed up with the amount of make up and nail polish I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love the PPs! Does a trick "hide & claim "that old thing?" work for your husband?


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2013)

I HAVE to share: this is the* b e s t *swatch pic ever!!!






  	Picture Polish Pshiiit, http://www.lilsmugpug.com/2013/02/picture-polishs-pshiiit.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

I got mine from Saks, and they only had Nymphea & Crystal at that time.  I did find info on the web indicating one more color, 'Peony' in the collection.  It's pink so you know I'll be watching for it!  I think I saw it called the 'Snow' collection.     http://www.kaisobsessions.com/?p=1553   &    http://thebestbydianne.blogspot.com/2013/03/dior-snow-2013-makeupskincare-collection.html  & http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2013/03/dior-vernis-nymphea-crystal-swatches.html






Naughtyp said:


> soooo jelly!!! I want that blue one. what colle toon is this and where did u buy it lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwww MRV.  Soooo precious!!!!!-----------------and the nail color is too!! 






MRV said:


> I HAVE to share: this is the* b e s t *swatch pic ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, they gave me a full refund.  It took about three days.  Why are you on a Chanel no-buy?


  	Painfully overpriced, insanely overrated, completely and utterly dupable.

  	*ducks*


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I love SD and I looooove how it looks on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol I only plan on buying  VERY unique chanel np right now I only have two : Skyline and Frisson


----------



## Corally (Mar 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > I love SD and I looooove how it looks on you
> ...


 I don't think I will ever buy Chanel np or other high-end brand np for that matter.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *then get two* lol
> i kno that pic sent me off for yellow!!  I got Piaf and now Jasper! yea now I can take a pic of my spring collection! lol
> they make me happy  no wonder medgal is so sweet lol she said her house is full of yellow.


	Lol, good one. That mint polish looks so pretty on you.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

Chikky said:


> I bought my first Butter London polishes today at Ulta... and was totally sad I didn't get more! Too little time to decide, really. I can't be rushed. I got All Hail The Queen and Toff.


	Congrats! I hope you enjoy them. Like Naughty said, there will always be more sales.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC, i dont have a dillards close to me so no BL especial edition for me. these retailers should learn from nordstrom FREE Shipping RULES!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It was on my "get when you can as a fill-in" list, and as I have not bought Orly in ages so it took some time.
> 
> Sorry, temporary lapse.  - Oh, no. That was not good. I hope you do get your polishes!! Next week we'll see what happens.


  	I haven't bought Orly lately either. Enchantedbeatyspot hasn't stocked the Hope&Freedom ones yet.

  	Thanks, I also hope I'll receive my polishes next week. I very much doubt that the Illamasquas will show up in the foreseeable future, but it would be nice to receive an update. Did you e-mail them about your specklies?

  	What's weirding me out are my Cult orders. I placed 3 separate ones when they had the sale to avoid customs bs and asked them to ship them with a few days in between. Which they did. Here's where things get interesting. The last update for the one shipped on 8Feb is 10Feb. The one shipped on 12Feb was still in the US on 6Mar. The last one, shipped on 16Feb was in the US on 13Mar. The latter two did a shedload of travelling to and from sort facilities (they were shipped from FL, they went to NY, then back to FL again. wtf?). For all I know the first one (shipped 8Feb) has fallen off the edge of the planet.

  	I'm pretty certain I've been blacklisted by the Interpol equivalent of postal services.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC I think my mistake was ordering via phone.  The rep was able to check the NP and saw that Torch was a Nordie's exclusive.  If I had placed my order the way that you did---online and then called for the price match & adjustment, Torch would be on its way to me right now instead of sitting in my online cart at Nordies.com. Live & Learn!


	Lol. I only did it that way because I didn't feel like making the phone call. Chatting was just easier.

  	I'm drooling over your Diors! Tell me how you like the gel top coat. I'm curious about it. And what do you think about Diorling? I've been eyeing them, but I'm not sure I like the different bottles. I keep going back and forth with buying. I get close to making the purchase, then change my mind.


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

I think that I was a good girl....Catrice "Petrolpolitan", "Mint Me Up" and "George Blueney", Essence "Miss Universe" and p2 Sandstyle "Strict"


BuickMackane said:


> Hot pink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

I first tried Salmiakki when I visited Finland in 1993 and really loved it. Then I went back last summer and remembered how yummy it was, so picked some up at the airport. Since discovering Candy hero, I have tried out some other variations as well like the Frazer chocolate with salmiakki and love them too. Salmiakki ice cream sounds intriguing... 



BuickMackane said:


> I love SD and I looooove how it looks on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I love SD and I looooove how it looks on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol! No need to duck. We all buy what makes us happy.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 16, 2013)

Corally said:


> I don't think I will ever buy Chanel np or other high-end brand np for that matter.


  	I bought EL Insatiable after a very looooong HE NP break. But I can fully justify it:
  	1. It was 25% off if you bought two makeup products
  	2. There was an EL GWP if you got 2+ products, one to be skincare. The lippie was divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	3. My tube of Clinique lower lash mascara was about to run out.

  	So I got the mascara, the NP and an EL cleanser. Pretty good deal I suppose.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

I found some of the Naughty or Nice Orly polishes in TKMaxx for £14.99 for 3 which was brilliant. It had the sparkly blue, the sparkly pink and the red one in it, and I'd already ordered the sparkly gold one a while back. I'm intrigued by that green glitter (esp if it's holo) and the duochrome purple one from the picture above, as well as the pixel ones.



BuickMackane said:


> Hot pink!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

My Nordstrom Butters shipped yesterday and will be delivered Wednesday. That seems a lot faster than my usual orders from Nordstrom. I'm not complaining! I was good and didn't go back for any more Butter polishes. But I'm about to go batty on an Illamasqua order. I've been fighting the urge ever since that $7 JCP Sephora sale didn't work out for me. Now I'm about to blow.

  	Oh, and those summer Essies and some of the Zoyas will be mine.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

I haven't sniffed them yet, but will let you know when I do.

  	Oh yes, I have an Estee Lauder polish too...



BuickMackane said:


> I'm so glad your NPs arrived safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Nordstrom Butters shipped yesterday and will be delivered Wednesday. That seems a lot faster than my usual orders from Nordstrom. I'm not complaining! I was good and didn't go back for any more Butter polishes. But I'm about to go batty on an Illamasqua order. I've been fighting the urge ever since that $7 JCP Sephora sale didn't work out for me. Now I'm about to blow.
> 
> Oh, and those summer Essies and some of the Zoyas will be mine.


 *YEAHH! that was fast. it usually takes a week for me too.  we are all going to go mad for essie and zoya this summer! *


----------



## kimibos (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey Sally's has all sale items at an extra 50%off. i got SECHE Collage Overlay at $1.50. 
  	thats my haul for today lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a heads up, 8ty8 Beauty has the new China Glaze Hologlam polishes up for $6.30 each! They also ship internationally. Here's the link: http://8ty8beauty.com/nail_polishes/cg-f.htm


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mine shipped too CC, but I got restless last night after seeing an Email Ad from Sephora !  I checked my NP wish list that I have sorted by brand and ordered Boosh, Milf, Purity & Obsess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They lured me in with something about individual points status---10% off.  Also got free shipping.  I'll soon need that 4th NP rack!  Don't blow, just haul!  I need my partner in NP crime! 










CartoonChic said:


> My Nordstrom Butters shipped yesterday and will be delivered Wednesday. That seems a lot faster than my usual orders from Nordstrom. I'm not complaining! I was good and didn't go back for any more Butter polishes. But I'm about to go batty on an Illamasqua order. I've been fighting the urge ever since that $7 JCP Sephora sale didn't work out for me. Now I'm about to blow.
> 
> Oh, and those summer Essies and some of the Zoyas will be mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol. I only did it that way because I didn't feel like making the phone call. Chatting was just easier.
> I'm drooling over your Diors! Tell me how you like the gel top coat. I'm curious about it. And what do you think about Diorling? I've been eyeing them, but I'm not sure I like the different bottles. I keep going back and forth with buying. I get close to making the purchase, then change my mind.


 I'll report back on the gel top coat but I probably won't get to use it until next week.  About Diorling---it's not one that I would have purchased---the bottle is super cute but it doesn't fit well on my NP rack & I have other gold NPs, but as a gift---I'm totally thrilled to have it.  T didn't give it a good review, but I've learned to not rely solely on her opinions and I've seen descent swatches by other NP enthusiasts.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

You two shameless enablers----LOVE YOU BOTH


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm so glad your NPs arrived safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I only buy HEs when discounted, too. Today I optimized my YSL Jade Imperial purchase and got 3 discounts at the same time!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm so glad your NPs arrived safe and sound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have about 8-10 Kleancolors. I don't know about old school, but they smell bad. I don't want to use mine because of that actually. The smell is so chemical and intense, especially the black flakey polish that I have, that I'm worried about the ingredients. You couldn't pay me money to ever apply that black one ever again, the smell is out of this world. You take a whiff and feel like throwing it as far away as you can and duck, that's how scary it is, lol.
  	One of their bottles broke into pieces when I tried to open it. I wasn't even trying too hard, just grabbed it and wanted to open it like you would open any polish bottle. It pretty much broke in two halves, I was glad I didn't hurt myself. No more Kleancolors for me.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 16, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I have about 8-10 Kleancolors. I don't know about old school, but they smell bad. I don't want to use mine because of that actually. The smell is so chemical and intense, especially the black flakey polish that I have, that I'm worried about the ingredients. You couldn't pay me money to ever apply that black one ever again, the smell is out of this world. You take a whiff and feel like throwing it as far away as you can and duck, that's how scary it is, lol.


  	Yikes!

  	I'm actually pretty intrigued now


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

[h=3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Naughtyp, this is what I found online.  I haven't had a chance to try myself, but it seems easy enough. Let me know if it works for you![/h] [h=3]How to Take a Screenshot with Your iPhone[/h]  	While looking at the screen you want to capture, just click and hold the top power button and the round menu button simultaneously. Your phone will take a picture of the screen and store it in your Camera Roll. Now you can send it, text it, download it, etc. 


Naughtyp said:


> yup that's how I feel
> do u kno how to take a screen shot on iPhone?


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Punishment befits the crime
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'm convinced I would grow a third arm or something if I would use those for a longer period of time. It can't be healthy.
  	I'm browsing through my Photobucket right now to see if I have some old swatches.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 16, 2013)

My Misa wheels, lovingly reswatched today. Because there was a ton of _real_ work I had to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 





 Wheel 1  Wheel 2  				1 				Throw Me Something Purple Please  				11 				Shop Til U Drop  				1 				Wishing On A Star 				2 				Spaced Out  				12 				Right Here Now, No More Later  				2 				Earthward 				3 				Frozen In Time  				13 				Dirty, Sexy Money  				3 				Embroidered Emerald 				4 				Live Without Knowing  				14 				The Grass Is Greener On My Side  				4 				It's You! 				5 				Epiphany  				15 				Toxic Seduction  				5 				Blackberry Jubilee 				6 				Genie In This Bottle  				16 				A Sin Worth Committing  				6 				Raspberry Sauce 				7 				Touch The Rainbow  				17 				Fatal Affair  				7 				Foxy & Folksy 				8 				Fountain Of Youth  				18 				Forbidden Lust  				8 				Fashionista 				9 				Sugar Daddy  				19 				Um You're Too Delicious  				9 				Berry Smoothie 				10 				Heartbreak  				20 				Green With Envy  				10 				Cool Mousse
 
  	My favourite Misa is Heartbreak. As far as I know it's DCd, but apparently it crops up every now and again at discount places. If you like your greys grab it if you get the chance!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [h=3]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks gal it worked  !!!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 16, 2013)

Eh. Didn't find much. The stinky one is the 2nd from the left. 





  	Seems like I just swatched these three.


----------



## Corally (Mar 16, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Eh. Didn't find much. The stinky one is the 2nd from the left.


 I love the middle one, it's called Fireworks right? I really want some Kleancolors.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 16, 2013)

Corally said:


> I love the middle one, *it's called Fireworks right?* I really want some Kleancolors.


  	Yes! That's actually the prettiest one of the ones I have and the one I was most excited about. It looks great in real life, but I can't deal with the unpleasant smell. I bought all of mine at Beautyjoint.com.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not too worried about the Kleancolor nail polishes, I have so many np altogether, they're not going to get enough use to make me grow an extra arm or something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do love the chunky holos, I got a mini set with six 5 ml polishes, including the black chunky holo one. I'll see about trying it out soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My Misa wheels, lovingly reswatched today. Because there was a ton of _real_ work I had to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice, nice nice!!  Oh I love the hearts---must have for me---I collect all things heart shaped.









Naynadine said:


> Eh. Didn't find much. The stinky one is the 2nd from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 16, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I love the middle one, *it's called Fireworks right?* I really want some Kleancolors.
> ...


 It's that bad? I still need want it though. :lmao:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2013)

That's funny! I'm sure I'd love it though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next time (whenever that may be) I visit Finland. Can you also buy it in Sweden? I'm going there in June. 



MRV said:


> No, not yet. I'm going to wait till next week.
> 
> It's incomprehensible what has happened to your packages! Maybe there really is an INTERPOLish and we just don't know it
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 16, 2013)

I just got Hard Candy Corton Candy Pink... the purple sparkles got me


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Mine shipped too CC, but I got restless last night after seeing an Email Ad from Sephora !  I checked my NP wish list that I have sorted by brand and ordered Boosh, Milf, Purity & Obsess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Is that a personal 10% off or a general code? My Sephora cart is locked and loaded. Just searching for any coupons and deals.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Is that a personal 10% off or a general code? My Sephora cart is locked and loaded. Just searching for any coupons and deals.


 Personal code.  General I would have passed to you and my fellow NP addicts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's in your cart????


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very Happy Saturday....in spite of the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	what is it? perfume?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 16, 2013)

damn that's a bright yellow. 


Naughtyp said:


> credit to the IG user...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 16, 2013)

i'm a little bummed, so I'm going to buy some bright pretty polishes tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nail polish----that cute little round bottle is gold nail polish.  






Prettypackages said:


> what is it? perfume?


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

I don' t have any of the Zoya or OPI ones and cannot compare them directly...sorry!
	But the finish looks similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> My Misa wheels, lovingly reswatched today. Because there was a ton of _real_ work I had to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 16, 2013)

........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Eh. Didn't find much. The stinky one is the 2nd from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry you're bummed & hope the bright NP helps to lift your spirits!   






Prettypackages said:


> i'm a little bummed, so I'm going to buy some bright pretty polishes tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Nail polish----that cute little round bottle is gold nail polish.


  	oh cool!  hurry up and swatch it.  ;-)


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

I can already tell I'm in a nail polish rut.  LOL No for real...  I keep gravitating towards the same colors.  Deep dark blues,purples, blurples, and turquoise, light blue, teal, and yellows...  ..    Even in my clothes the lst year.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 17, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I can already tell I'm in a nail polish rut.  LOL No for real...  I keep gravitating towards the same colors.  Deep dark blues,purples, blurples, and turquoise, light blue, teal, and yellows...  ..    Even in my clothes the lst year.


	That's not a rut. I think that's normal. We all have colors that we gravitate towards and just keep purchasing. I often haul in similar colors.


----------



## Corally (Mar 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Prettypackages said:
> 
> 
> > I can already tell I'm in a nail polish rut.  LOL No for real...  I keep gravitating towards the same colors.  Deep dark blues,purples, blurples, and turquoise, light blue, teal, and yellows...  ..    Even in my clothes the lst year.
> ...


 Me too. :nods:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's not a rut. I think that's normal. We all have colors that we gravitate towards and just keep purchasing. I often haul in similar colors.


  	i cant agree more!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 17, 2013)

yup I agree ladies I keep buying the same colors over and over in lipsticks and np! lol


----------



## Corally (Mar 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> yup I agree ladies I keep buying the same colors over and over in lipsticks and np! lol


 And lipgloss and blush and eyeshadow and.. I can go on and on. You just gravitate towards colors you love.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 17, 2013)

Thankee!


----------



## MACina (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes and yes and yes.........same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Corally said:


> And lipgloss and blush and eyeshadow and.. I can go on and on. *You just gravitate towards colors you love.*


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Eh. Didn't find much. The stinky one is the 2nd from the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  i think i like the stinky one alot lol do they smell like strong formaldehyde?? i dont think i would be bother by that. if its other odor than yes


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahhh, I guess I'm in my blue stage.  I keep trying to pick up pinks, corals and reds and I'm like enh....  


  	Cues Miles Davis Kind of Blue, and looks at Picasso's blue period works...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2013)

I haven't used any of them yet, but I will let you know when I do. 



BuickMackane said:


> The pleasure is all mine m'dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think i like the stinky one alot lol do they smell like strong formaldehyde?? i dont think i would be bother by that. if its other odor than yes


  	I honestly don't know what it is, all I know is I don't like it and I get a headache from it. Someone else might not be bothered by it though, you might want to try them out yourself.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Personal code.  General I would have passed to you and my fellow NP addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	My Illamasqua haul.


 		Scarce (LE) 	
 		Hemlock (LE) 	
 		Harem (LE/Sephora Exclusive) 	
 		Superstition (LE/Sephora Exclusive) 	
 		Venous (LE/Sephora Exclusive) 	
 		Milf 	
 		Nudge 	
 		Noble 
 
  	All of the other speckled polishes have sold out on Sephorah.com. That was my motivator to get Scarce now, along with the other LE colors for fear of those disappearing too. The other colors are ones that I just couldn't wait to get. I actually have a personal 10% off discount that I could've applied to this order if I had ordered through the phone. I was in such a rush that I forgot about it, so I'll us it towards a future order. For some weird reason I'm not bothered by paying full price for this order. I'll probably use it towards a Dior, YSL or Lip Tar order later.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 17, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhh, I guess I'm in my blue stage.  I keep trying to pick up pinks, corals and reds and I'm like enh....
> 
> 
> Cues Miles Davis Kind of Blue, and looks at Picasso's blue period works...


	I think I'm in a light color/pastel phase. And I notice I get into color phases for different brands. All I want from Essie right now are corals and greens.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Gang!  *Happy St Patrick's Day*!  So, here's my St Patricks Day mani.  I'm pretty plain Jane so there are no 4-leaf clovers & such--just pure green!






*Essie's Mojito Madness *






Essie's Mojito Madness topped with Dior's Crystal


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Illamasqua haul.
> 
> 
> Scarce (LE)
> ...


  	     holly cow and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Amazing haul! someday ill have my dream job and i will get back to you CC, with a Chanel and illamasqua haul


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Gang!  *Happy St Patrick's Day*!  So, here's my St Patricks Day mani.  I'm pretty plain Jane so there are no 4-leaf clovers & such--just pure green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    I love it!! is MM topped with the dior crystal any similar to water lilly?? the mint one they had last year? maybe i should count my Coins and get that topper to create a mani like yours!! i love itttttt  HAPPY Saint Pattys day to you too and Everyone!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I honestly don't know what it is, all I know is I don't like it and I get a headache from it. Someone else might not be bothered by it though, you might want to try them out yourself.


  	   oh no polishes shouldnt give you headaches! im glad you got rid of it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

*SCORE *



*Great choices* CC.  Scarce is the bomb.  It's awesome w/an all black outfit & soft pink themed makeup.  Very classy---like you!  I don't know why we didn't get Milf before now.  It's the softest mint green---love.  You'll like Venous, which is a tad lighter than Dior's Nirvana but a spot-on dupe for MAC's Salad Dressed.  Superstition looks close to Obsess but I don't know if that's the case IRL.  Both are gorgeous fuchsias. I've now added Harem to my list---your fault.  It's really pretty CC.  Iridescent polishes aren't my favs, but obviously I'm easily influenced and readily swayed.  You'll have to swatch it for me.  






CartoonChic said:


> My Illamasqua haul.
> 
> 
> Scarce (LE)
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Gang!  *Happy St Patrick's Day*!  So, here's my St Patricks Day mani.  I'm pretty plain Jane so there are no 4-leaf clovers & such--just pure green!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Perfect green for St Patty's! I just put on PP Jade, will show you tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Kimibos!  Now that you mention it, the color does look a lot like Waterlily---improved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Crystal is sooo pretty.  My husband who has not yet noticed the third nail polish rack mounted on the wall, actually noticed the mani and commented on the nail polish.  He said, "Oh that's really pretty honey."  His comment was an opening for me to come clean about the rack, so I started by saying, "Honey, I really love this stuff and I think I might be addicted to it."  When he responded that he would look into the Betty Ford Clinic to see if they have a program for cosmetic addiction, I clammed right up.  Instead I said, "Perhaps a new puppy would help."






kimibos said:


> I love it!! is MM topped with the dior crystal any similar to water lilly?? the mint one they had last year? maybe i should count my Coins and get that topper to create a mani like yours!! i love itttttt  HAPPY Saint Pattys day to you too and Everyone!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well Prettypackages---I'd say we have consensus 



here because I happen to agree with these NPAs too. 






Naughtyp said:


> yup I agree ladies I keep buying the same colors over and over in lipsticks and np! lol


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dior Bird Of Paradise Summer 2013 Collection - Nail Candy 101


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

^^^ i want to cry right now


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^^ i want to cry right now


  	LOL! I especially like the two on the right. The 2nd from the right looks a bit like the Chanel summer one (Azure? I always forget the names of that collection).


----------



## kimibos (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> LOL! I especially like the two on the right. The 2nd from the right looks a bit like the Chanel summer one (Azure? I always forget the names of that collection).


  	   i think that azurre has more blue in it. they all look gorgeous even the pink one.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2013)

The shimmery green one is gorgeous!



Naynadine said:


> I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

*ENABLER*! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU 


kimibos said:


> ^^^ i want to cry right now


 *I DID CRY!!!!   *



GETTING THEM ALL.  I'M AN ADDICT----WHAT DO YOU EXPECT



I'M PREORDERING TOMORROW!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *ENABLER*! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> *I DID CRY!!!!   *
> 
> ...


  	Oops.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you post some pics when you get them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Absolutely! 



I found out the collection will be at Saks, Neimans & Dior online.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> I found out the collection will be at Saks, Neimans & Dior online.


  	no Nordies?! dammmmmit I want all of them!!

  	i FAILED today I'm wearing Jasper I painted my nails at work again lol since I had it in my purse.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> no Nordies?! dammmmmit I want all of them!!
> 
> i FAILED today I'm wearing Jasper I painted my nails at work again lol since I had it in my purse.


 Start saving!  




At least you painted them!!!!  That counts too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm drooling at the last green on the right. 


Naynadine said:


> I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Mother of God. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The last two are amazing!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh my word. They shall be mine.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *SCORE *
> 
> 
> 
> *Great choices* CC.  Scarce is the bomb.  It's awesome w/an all black outfit & soft pink themed makeup.  Very classy---like you!  I don't know why we didn't get Milf before now.  It's the softest mint green---love.  You'll like Venous, which is a tad lighter than Dior's Nirvana but a spot-on dupe for MAC's Salad Dressed.  Superstition looks close to Obsess but I don't know if that's the case IRL.  Both are gorgeous fuchsias. I've now added Harem to my list---your fault.  It's really pretty CC.  Iridescent polishes aren't my favs, but obviously I'm easily influenced and readily swayed.  You'll have to swatch it for me.


	Lol. I think I'm more kooky than classy, but thanks for the compliment. I think classy is more befitting of you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm going to wear Milf with Mottle. Obsess is next on my list, and Lament, Purity and Gamma.


----------



## danirn16 (Mar 17, 2013)

I would LOVE to paint all my fingers in this array of greens with the ring finger in the bright fuchsia. What a beautiful collection!!


Naynadine said:


> I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 17, 2013)

My moms bf gave me this old jewelry box, it is perfect for my np collection!!! I only used the sides to hang up my necklaces and put all my juicy charms in the top lol.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I don't buy Dior, but the summer polishes look yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So beautiful! I think I'll need them all if the first one isn't close to nirvana.


----------



## MACina (Mar 17, 2013)

Gorgeous, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







honey on boost said:


> So beautiful! I think I'll need them all if the first one isn't close to nirvana.


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


  	It's perfect fo your NPs! Lucky you!


  	Ok, here's PP Jade. I love it! It's so bright and different form the other greens I've been wearing of late. My hands need to get out of this winter though. I just came in from the _freezing _cold. It's not even blowing from Siberia, but litterally from the North Pole!


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2013)

I just read that the Dior summer polishes are duos.


----------



## MACina (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful mani, MRV


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Harem and Venous are up on Illamasqua's website.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I need to win in lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	very pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I need to win in lottery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful St. Patrick's Day manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Naughty, I like your new jewelry box storage. I never thought to use one to store nail polish.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Harem and Venous are up on Illamasqua's website.


  	do they ship to the us?   will they be on Sephora/


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *ENABLER*! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
> 
> *I DID CRY!!!!   *
> 
> ...


  	Go Medgal go!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> do they ship to the us?   will they be on Sephora/


	They're already at Sephora. They were originally Sephora exclusive colors, but they've been added to Illamasqua's site today.

  	Illamasqua does ship to the US, but I wouldn't order from them right now. They're having issues shipping outside of the UK because of nail polish shipping rules being enforced by the Royal Mail. Packages are getting destroyed. They said that they found a way around it with a new distributor, but people are still not receiving their orders. Buick said her orders were destroyed twice. I want Raindrops and the new Pink Raindrops, but I'm ordering from their site. I'll wait for them to show up at Sephora. I don't want to take the risk.

  	EDIT: I meant to say I'm not ordering from their site.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's PP Jade. I love it! It's so bright and different form the other greens I've been wearing of late. My hands need to get out of this winter though. I just came in from the _freezing _cold. It's not even blowing from Siberia, but litterally from the North Pole!








  	But... but... but.... I thought Jade was a creme! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ah well.

  	*adds Jade to wishlist*


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> They're already at Sephora. They were originally Sephora exclusive colors, but they've been added to Illamasqua's site today.
> Illamasqua does ship to the US, but I wouldn't order from them right now. They're having issues shipping outside of the UK because of nail polish shipping rules being enforced by the Royal Mail. Packages are getting destroyed. They said that they found a way around it with a new distributor, but people are still not receiving their orders. Buick said her orders were destroyed twice. I want Raindrops and the new Pink Raindrops, but I'm ordering from their site. I'll wait for them to show up at Sephora. I don't want to take the risk.


  	Aye. Avoid Illamasqua's website like the plague. Their customer service is gold standard for incompetence. Seriously, a handful of chimps would have done a better job sorting the international delivery mess.

  	I'm being calm and reasonable at the moment because last week they sent an e-mail, albeit a suspiciously generic and vomit inducingly pathetic one, saying my order (no idea which one, I'm guessing both) would be shipped by the 18th and that I'd receive an e-mail with the despatch details. Now, I'm pretty sure that ain't going to happen, but they did say the 18th and the day's not over yet. If I hear nothing from them by tomorrow, those tosspots aren't going to know what hit them


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Aye. Avoid Illamasqua's website like the plague. Their customer service is gold standard for incompetence. Seriously, a handful of chimps would have done a better job sorting the international delivery mess.
> 
> I'm being calm and reasonable at the moment because last week they sent an e-mail, albeit a suspiciously generic and vomit inducingly pathetic one, saying my order (no idea which one, I'm guessing both) would be shipped by the 18th and that I'd receive an e-mail with the despatch details. Now, I'm pretty sure that ain't going to happen, but they did say the 18th and the day's not over yet. If I hear nothing from them by tomorrow, those tosspots aren't going to know what hit them


  	This gets better and better. Just saw someone on their FB post about the "apology" gift voucher not working and her credit card being charged the full amount. 

  	lol Illamasqua.

  	OK, rant over.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *I'm so glad I'm not the only one who keeps her Illamasquas in their boxes lol. Same goes for MAC, RBL and DL.* I finally managed to debox my makeup (didn't throw the boxes away because that would be too much too soon) but the NPs are still very much tucked away in their little hidey holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I keep all of my polishes in their boxes. It makes it easier to find the colors with their names printed on the top. I especially like how Illamasqua's labels match the nail polish color. The only exception I make are the Lippmann boxes. I can't stand them. They're hard for me to open and I feel like I'll nick my fingers on the sharp plastic edges trying to pull them open. But I don't want to throw any of the boxes away. I flatten them, secure them together with a hair band, and store them in a box. I do that with all of my makeup boxes, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a few pictures of the Layla polishes that arrived today:













  	Now I have all the colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's a couple of better pictures of the PrettyPolish.nl haul:









  	And finally, for MRV, my Candy Hero order!


----------



## MACina (Mar 18, 2013)

....same here!

  	If they come with a box I keep them in their boxes!


CartoonChic said:


> *I keep all of my polishes in their boxes. It makes it easier to find the colors with their names printed on the top.* I especially like how Illamasqua's labels match the nail polish color. The only exception I make are the Lippmann boxes. I can't stand them. They're hard for me to open and I feel like I'll nick my fingers on the sharp plastic edges trying to pull them open. But I don't want to throw any of the boxes away. I flatten them, secure them together with a hair band, and store them in a box. I do that with all of my makeup boxes, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Aye. Avoid Illamasqua's website like the plague. Their customer service is gold standard for incompetence. Seriously, a handful of chimps would have done a better job sorting the international delivery mess.
> 
> I'm being calm and reasonable at the moment because last week they sent an e-mail, albeit a suspiciously generic and vomit inducingly pathetic one, saying my order (no idea which one, I'm guessing both) would be shipped by the 18th and that I'd receive an e-mail with the despatch details. Now, I'm pretty sure that ain't going to happen, but they did say the 18th and the day's not over yet. If I hear nothing from them by tomorrow, those tosspots aren't going to know what hit them


	I hope they make good and reship your order or issue a refund.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's a few pictures of the Layla polishes that arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Chocolate...






  	The polishes are nice, too. But be careful of the Klean Colors, or this could be your fate.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope they make good and reship your order or issue a refund.


  	I hope so too. The joke's just not funny any more. I'm sure the wonderful Mr. Moz & Mr. Marr would agree


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Awesome collection Naughtyp!!  I like the drawer storage---easy access for sure.


CartoonChic said:


> Harem and Venous are up on Illamasqua's website.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wowza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Awesome haul! They look sooooooo pretty. Nail polish and chocolate--two of my favorite things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just Kill Me Now!!!!  






Anitacska said:


> Here's a few pictures of the Layla polishes that arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The pleasure is all mine m'dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What a good idea mate (In my fav & best Aussie accent) 



And after drinking the gold NP, my 'loo' would become a virtual pot of gold


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome collection Naughtyp!!  I like the drawer storage---easy access for sure.
> 
> I read that too MRV.  I E-mailed my Sax BS (Beauty Specialist, as they call them) and asked her to put them aside for me when they come in.  Dior gets confusing because they will initially advertise polishes as being part of a specific collection and then change it.  At least that's what I found with TuTu, Rosy Bow & Gris Trianon.  I got them all but TuTu was part of another collection and exclusive to one HE store.
> 
> ...


  	My Harem hasn't even shipped yet, but you're right. I am insisting.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	are they really that bad? LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Ahhh, I guess I'm in my blue stage.  I keep trying to pick up pinks, corals and reds and I'm like enh....
> 
> 
> Cues Miles Davis Kind of Blue, and looks at Picasso's blue period works...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm all over the NP color map and because of this thread I'm trying colors on my nails that I wouldn't have tried in a million years. And I LOVE it






CartoonChic said:


> I think I'm in a light color/pastel phase. And I notice I get into color phases for different brands. All I want from Essie right now are corals and greens.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Do you flatten your boxes? That helps a lot with saving space.


  	Nope. That would be too traumatic. I'm taking things one step at a time.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

Catrice Mint Me Up.




 



  	Me likey. No lobster hands here, baby!


----------



## MACina (Mar 18, 2013)

.....love these pics, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CartoonChic said:


> Chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Awesome collection Naughtyp!!  I like the drawer storage---easy access for sure.
> 
> I read that too MRV.  I E-mailed my Sax BS (Beauty Specialist, as they call them) and asked her to put them aside for me when they come in.  Dior gets confusing because they will initially advertise polishes as being part of a specific collection and then change it.  At least that's what I found with TuTu, Rosy Bow & Gris Trianon.  I got them all but TuTu was part of another collection and exclusive to one HE store.
> 
> ...


  	It's so confusing with all those exclusives you have!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Very pretty mani MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I call that OR Scrub green---a real favorite of mine!!!

Quote:
 	Originally Posted by *MRV* 




 	 		NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I need to win in lottery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 	 		It's perfect fo your NPs! Lucky you!


 	 		Ok, here's PP Jade. I love it! It's so bright and different form the other greens I've been wearing of late. My hands need to get out of this winter though. I just came in from the _freezing_ cold. It's not even blowing from Siberia, but litterally from the North Pole! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










BuickMackane said:


> Aye. Avoid Illamasqua's website like the plague. Their customer service is gold standard for incompetence. Seriously, a handful of chimps would have done a better job sorting the international delivery mess.
> 
> I'm being calm and reasonable at the moment because last week they sent an e-mail, albeit a suspiciously generic and vomit inducingly pathetic one, saying my order (no idea which one, I'm guessing both) would be shipped by the 18th and that I'd receive an e-mail with the despatch details. Now, I'm pretty sure that ain't going to happen, but they did say the 18th and the day's not over yet. If I hear nothing from them by tomorrow, those tosspots aren't going to know what hit them


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	oh hush!

  	  You're the one that has me addicted to yellow though.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Heaven help the poor soul who dares to flush it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL  I'm spring cleaning this week and I'm going to make myself throw away my old makeup boxes.   But i'm going through the same thing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Way too risky right now!  Order at your own NP peril!


CartoonChic said:


> They're already at Sephora. They were originally Sephora exclusive colors, but they've been added to Illamasqua's site today.
> Illamasqua does ship to the US, but I wouldn't order from them right now. They're having issues shipping outside of the UK because of nail polish shipping rules being enforced by the Royal Mail. Packages are getting destroyed. They said that they found a way around it with a new distributor, but people are still not receiving their orders. Buick said her orders were destroyed twice. I want Raindrops and the new Pink Raindrops, but I'm ordering from their site. I'll wait for them to show up at Sephora. I don't want to take the risk.
> 
> EDIT: I meant to say I'm not ordering from their site.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

YES.  SMM 


Prettypackages said:


> oh hush!
> 
> You're the one that has me addicted to yellow though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Heaven help the poor soul who dares to flush it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh I live to throw things away.  I get excited as trash day approaches, and we have two /week in my neighborhood.  I totally agree with you on the DL boxes.  I've gotten a cut from one so I now use a scissor to open them. Just curious, what becomes of the makeup boxes that you save?  Do you ever reuse them in an ongoing manner?  What happens when you use up the product?  Do you discard the box at that time.  
I'm asking because maybe I need to be doing something differently! 






CartoonChic said:


> I keep all of my polishes in their boxes. It makes it easier to find the colors with their names printed on the top. I especially like how Illamasqua's labels match the nail polish color. The only exception I make are the Lippmann boxes. I can't stand them. They're hard for me to open and I feel like I'll nick my fingers on the sharp plastic edges trying to pull them open. But I don't want to throw any of the boxes away. I flatten them, secure them together with a hair band, and store them in a box. I do that with all of my makeup boxes, too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty mani Buick!!!!!!  Me likey too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Catrice Mint Me Up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Take a deep breath Pretty & just do it!  If you really don't need them/not using them what's the point?  Enlighten me already?  Besides which, you'll have room for new things or other things that you already have, but need the space for. 


Prettypackages said:


> LOL  I'm spring cleaning this week and I'm going to make myself throw away my old makeup boxes.   But i'm going through the same thing.


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2013)

Some Zoya Summer Pixie swatches:

  	http://gothampolish.blogspot.fi/2013/03/super-sneak-peek-of-zoyas-summer.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

A few of my Butter Londons arrived today.  The Hubs said, "Oh what did you get?"  Meanwhile, he still hasn't noticed the additional NP rack.  I am SOOOO going for that 4th rack!






Left to right, my three new friends are Sprog, Blagger and Primrose Hill Picnic.  Don't you just love PHP?  Now that's a color a girl could drink


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Awww MRV.  I really one Beatrix, the orange one


----------



## MACina (Mar 18, 2013)

.....BEAUTIFUL, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> A few of my Butter Londons arrived today.  The Hubs said, "Oh what did you get?"  Meanwhile, he still hasn't noticed the additional NP rack.  I am SOOOO going for that 4th rack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Yikes! It's not very logical to exclude the NPs when using the GV. You can always get NPs plus 1-2 products you use the GV for. Or is that the case when it does not work?


  	Hmmm. The girl didn't say what she had in her order. Maybe NPs were the reason, I dunno. I'd be more inclined to think it was a cock up on Illamasqua's part though. Their recent record doesn't exactly instill one with confidence.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 18, 2013)

*Pretty green mani's @ Medgal and MRV!*




Medgal07 said:


> A few of my Butter Londons arrived today.  The Hubs said, "Oh what did you get?"  Meanwhile, he still hasn't noticed the additional NP rack.  I am SOOOO going for that 4th rack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> A few of my Butter Londons arrived today.  The Hubs said, "Oh what did you get?"  Meanwhile, he still hasn't noticed the additional NP rack.  I am SOOOO going for that 4th rack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Awesome Sprog is awesome


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> gorgeous!! yay for no lobster hands.


  	I know, right? Light greens, mints etc. almost invariably give me lobster hands. This turned out to be one of the few exceptions. I think it's because it's not too light. There's a bit of dustiness to it too, which may also have helped avoid the curse of the lobster. Happy happy


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hahaha, surely they're not that bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sniffed them today and only the black chunky holo seems to be very smelly. Anyway, I won't use them that much, with 800 nail polishes in my collection, I'll be lucky to use them all once each in the next year or two.



MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> TY for posting this! Dang, I actually wrote them today and asked if they are going to be available, but did not expect it to happen this quickly! I saw your post before I read their response, they said yes, from the 22nd. Not going to order right now though, issues need to be solved first.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> A few of my Butter Londons arrived today.  The Hubs said, "Oh what did you get?"  Meanwhile, he still hasn't noticed the additional NP rack.  I am SOOOO going for that 4th rack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   PHP looks amazing, i think i have blagger too idontremember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do know i have Sprog and I LOVE IT! and i hope you like it too! you got nice shades!!


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> *Pretty green mani's @ Medgal and MRV!*


  	Thank you, HOB!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

i got my black cat polish and i love it, its lilac and minty glitter with some pink stars


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got my black cat polish and i love it, its *lilac and minty glitter with some pink stars*








  	Pics! Pics!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


 		 			Nope, none whatsoever. If you don't have Catrice in your neck of the woods and want to try some out gimme a shout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 		 			Pics! Pics! 


  	    in aroud 30 min lol im going to paint my mother's and aunts nails. they have to come to my "salon" (room) no polish is going out the door.


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Catrice Mint Me Up.
> 
> 
> 
> Me likey. No lobster hands here, baby!


  Gorgeouus! :eyelove:


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> A few of my Butter Londons arrived today.  The Hubs said, "Oh what did you get?"  Meanwhile, he still hasn't noticed the additional NP rack.  I am SOOOO going for that 4th rack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	PHP has always been on my list but I never get it cuz I feel it's so dupeable :/ ima just bite the bullet one day dammit lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks everyonefor commenting on my jewelry box full of np lol. my mom couldn't believe I filled the whole thing! she said I have a problem but I gently reminded her that lighting the years I have collected many things ( Disney stuff, lingerie. purses sunglasses pens stickers picture frames) and I eventually reach a point when I feel like I'm covered lol. doesn't mean I ever stop tho i just get more selective. so I think I'm almost there with np and makeup. I've learned more about what I like and what actually looks good on me.  

  	About those Dior duos, are they together in a set? how much is it usually? I really like that bright pink on but I will only get the two greens I think since they are in sets. 

  	i really ant both Raindrops polishes I hope they come to sephora!!


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2013)

Mweh my nails are DYING, but they're way too long to file down because they will split so badly so I have to clip them as short as I can like always. They're gonna be SO short and then I'll won't be able to grow them normally for months, I don't know why but it's always the same story.. My nails probably get a giant smack from clipping down and refuse too grow normal for months, they always split and tear but after like two or three months clipping and filing they miraculously grow normal. It sucks because I can't paint my nails when they're super short, the np end up on my fingers rather than my nails. So frustrating.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> Gorgeouus!


  	I love it! It's one of the best colours Catrice came up with IMO. Have you got yours yet?

  	My only gripe with it (and the other polishes I got from the new range) is the packaging. The cap doesn't sit as flush as it used to on the bottle. It looks kinda wonky and feels a bit cheap. I dunno, it's hard to explain lol. You'll know what I mean if you saw them in person. Oh, and make sure you check out the brush when you buy them. I'm slightly anal about this kinda stuff so I look at all the brushes before picking a bottle and I noticed there were a lot of nasty looking brushes.


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> kimibos said:
> 
> 
> > in aroud 30 min lol im going to paint my mother's and aunts nails. they have to come to my "salon" (room) no polish is going out the door.
> ...


 I've got one actually! Petrolpolitan! (Haven't used it yet tho ) It was really hard to pick one, because the other np I wanted for the 2 = €5 was Madam Butterfly from the Neo Geisha LE. I did notice the cap problem, I hope they don't dry out fast because of it. I know exactly what you mean. :nods: I didn't look at the brushes though but I've seen some pics on the internet with the old brush and the new brush, the new one looks awful! And the reviews aren't really postive on the formula/brush so I only wanted to try one (and still waiting for a good sale!).


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> Mweh my nails are DYING, but they're way too long to file down because they will split so badly so I have to clip them as short as I can like always. They're gonna be SO short and then I'll won't be able to grow them normally for months, I don't know why but it's always the same story.. My nails probably get a giant smack from clipping down and refuse too grow normal for months, they always split and tear but after like two or three months clipping and filing they miraculously grow normal. It sucks because I can't paint my nails when they're super short, the np end up on my fingers rather than my nails. So frustrating.








  	Do you use nail oils? I swear by Herome's Exit Damaged Nails. I'd break down and cry if they ever DCd it.


----------



## Corally (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Mweh my nails are DYING, but they're way too long to file down because they will split so badly so I have to clip them as short as I can like always. They're gonna be SO short and then I'll won't be able to grow them normally for months, I don't know why but it's always the same story.. My nails probably get a giant smack from clipping down and refuse too grow normal for months, they always split and tear but after like two or three months clipping and filing they miraculously grow normal. It sucks because I can't paint my nails when they're super short, the np end up on my fingers rather than my nails. So frustrating.
> ...


 Yep.  They've reached a point where they're just too long, it always happens. I can't keep up with filing because they grow so fast (they will split if I file too much) so I always have to clip them super short after a while. And it always feels like my heart's been ripped out. I'm so sad right now.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Catrice Mint Me Up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	love the shimmer!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I live to throw things away.  I get excited as trash day approaches, and we have two /week in my neighborhood.  I totally agree with you on the DL boxes.  I've gotten a cut from one so I now use a scissor to open them. Just curious, what becomes of the makeup boxes that you save?  Do you ever reuse them in an ongoing manner?  What happens when you use up the product?  Do you discard the box at that time.
> I'm asking because maybe I need to be doing something differently!


  	I keep the boxes just in case I may want to sell/return something later. Or if I change my mind later and decide that I want to keep everything in their boxes. I would toss the box if I used up the item, except for maybe some super special LE item. I'd probably keep it for collectors sake. I haven't finished anything, though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

Pretty mani, Buick.

  	Sorry about your nail cut, Corally.

  	Med, you don't have Fragile?

  	Naughty, where did you get your nail sticks from? It seems like you got them pretty fast. I had to wait about a month for mine.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 18, 2013)

My Illamasquas from Sephora shipped. I should have them tomorrow.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Okido. Which colours are you going to use?
> 
> 
> I love it! It's one of the best colours Catrice came up with IMO. Have you got yours yet?
> ...


  	     i did my aunts with tickle my francey and my moms with the Goldeneye. and mine with Youre such a budapest topped with Lucky star from Black cat laquer

  	    im sooo mad. Zizou has been bitting the phone's cable for a while, i ddint mind and just taped the whole thing up but today he took it to the water bowl! im soo mad, he doesnt bite other cables or things, he's problem is just with the phone charger which charges to the computer, now the damn thing wont work. the computer wont accept anything in. i hate that cat right now!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's you're such a budapest topped with Lucky Star 





NYC tudor city teal with OPI Polka.com









Revlon Girly topped with Seche Collage Overlay


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

CG Sunday Funday with Sinful colors Green Ocean
this is truly gorgeous, i love this mani 




OPI Tickle my France-y 

  	I now have to email my pictures from the phone to my email in the computer lol and then download them to the computer. THanks To
  	Mr. zizou. im gonna have to get a new phone which i didnt want to. less polish money i guess


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> Mweh my nails are DYING, but they're way too long to file down because they will split so badly so I have to clip them as short as I can like always. They're gonna be SO short and then I'll won't be able to grow them normally for months, I don't know why but it's always the same story.. My nails probably get a giant smack from clipping down and refuse too grow normal for months, they always split and tear but after like two or three months clipping and filing they miraculously grow normal. It sucks because I can't paint my nails when they're super short, the np end up on my fingers rather than my nails. So frustrating.


  	     sorry this happens to you, it really sounds frustrating. have you tried taking biotin for your nails and vitamin d and calcium?? or maybe doing nail wraps till the crack grows out. 
  	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrYrnNV3zHI&list=SP4B6CE9EFF85ED1C1&index=6

  	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmyAY66AXek&list=SP4B6CE9EFF85ED1C1&index=5

  	i really liked these videos for long nails.

  	https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Mw_9wDLN88&list=SP4B6CE9EFF85ED1C1&index=4


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Illamasquas from Sephora shipped. I should have them tomorrow.


  	yay!!  get any good samples ? lol I have a whole bad full now after. ordering all this np 
  	i don't keep all my boxes only special packaging or if I think I might return it.  my Illamasquas are actually not in te box I just took the sticker off the box and put it on the caps. 
  	i like the feeling of tossing empties but the way I use things it takes me a very very longtime to use up a product. 
  	i got my nail sticks on amazon I'm still waiting for my second package ;/ 
  	I really enjoyed painting them tho so I hope they get here soon lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i did my aunts with tickle my francey and my moms with the Goldeneye. and mine with Youre such a budapest topped with Lucky star from Black cat laquer
> 
> im sooo mad. Zizou has been bitting the phone's cable for a while, i ddint mind and just taped the whole thing up but today he took it to the water bowl! im soo mad, he doesnt bite other cables or things, he's problem is just with the phone charger which charges to the computer, now the damn thing wont work. the computer wont accept anything in. i hate that cat right now!!


  	I'm mad at my cat too he keeps peeing on the fireplace glass ! ughhh he makes me so mad!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm mad at my cat too he keeps peeing on the fireplace glass ! ughhh he makes me so mad!!


  	   Oh i feel you, im passed that tho, i took him to the vet so they could fix him (neuter him) . i recommend doing that, my cat wouldnt stop peeing my bottom shelf books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	  use some alcohol for the evil smell, lucky its glass, i had to put my books in the trash. 

  	  i hate how the act like nothing has happened! right?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 18, 2013)

Drugstore.com sent me a $5 off coupon so i got 4 OPI to make it to $30 and the with the coupon $25 with free Shipping. so $6.25 each cheaper than at ebay or amazon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	i went with 

Jade is the New Black - i have always wanted this green
The living Daylights -  glitter from the bond collection
Pink Yet Lavender -    glitter from the mariah collection
Natural Nail Basecoat - i still havent found my top base coat. i have read good things about this one. SwatchANDlearn loves it. 

  	Also from Amazon

Pirouette My Whistle - glitter from the NY ballet collection


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Oh i feel you, im passed that tho, i took him to the vet so they could fix him (neuter him) . i recommend doing that, my cat wouldnt stop peeing my bottom shelf books
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	he is nutered already since he was about 18 months but he still does it  I took him to the bet last month just to make sure he's ok . he is fine but the vet said about 25% of nutered cats still pee and fight other cats. he does both just was right now ! uhhhh lol 
  	I have had to get ride of some picture frames cuz he keeps spraying I'm not keeping anything on my bottom shelf anymore lol. 
  	Swatch and learn has posted that the OPi fall winter collection is the San Francisco collection ima go save her pics n post them


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty mani, Buick.
> 
> Sorry about your nail cut, Corally.
> 
> ...






Can you believe it CC?  I got every one of the speckles except Fragile.  I think when I purchased them I was eyeing Cameo and got that instead.  I should have gotten both Fragile & Cameo.  Major lapse in judgement!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Illamasquas from Sephora shipped. I should have them tomorrow.


 Mine too CC.  Yay us



I only ordered four.  My BLs from Nordies will arrive on Thursday.  I think I need a wee rest----just a minute


----------



## MACina (Mar 18, 2013)

....that sounds awesome!!!!


kimibos said:


> Drugstore.com sent me a $5 off coupon so i go*t 4 OPI to make it to $30 and the with the coupon $25 with free Shipping.* so $6.25 each cheaper than at ebay or amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks _*everyone*_ for your kind words and compliments on my green mani and my BL haul. 





Corally, 



 I'm so sorry about the issue you're having with your nails.  It's pretty awful when you get them to the length that you want and they then start to break.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh Dear Naughtyp with your naughty cat.  I can't offer any advice because I've never owned a cat, but good luck with that!


kimibos said:


> Drugstore.com sent me a $5 off coupon so i got 4 OPI to make it to $30 and the with the coupon $25 with free Shipping. so $6.25 each cheaper than at ebay or amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2013)

Our kitten chewed my hubby's phone charger cable, so he had to get a new phone. Mind you, the old one was pretty rubbish anyway.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CG Sunday Funday with Sinful colors Green Ocean
> this is truly gorgeous, i love this mani
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love all these manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	re: phone - can't you just get a cable instead?


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

Good news European girls! I finally wrote yesterday  to feelunique.com about the Royal Mail Gate. The Dior duos were the trigger.

  	This is what they replied:

 	We have now found a alternative way to ship these goods to the following countries
 	Austria Belgium Denmark Finland France Germany Ireland, Eire and Republic of Ireland (all 3 exist on our system) Italy Luxembourg Netherlands Norway Portugal Spain Sweden Switzerland
 	We apologise for the inconvenience caused.
 	I don't see any change on their pages yet, but hopefully it will be fixed soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2013)

My hubby's old phone cost £20 new, it was really scratched and the sound on it was hideous, so we were all grateful to the kitten for chewing up the cable. He's now joined the 21st century and owns a smartphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> I love all these manis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty mani, Buick.  Sorry about your nail cut, Corally.  Med, you don't have Fragile?  Naughty, where did you get your nail sticks from? It seems like you got them pretty fast. I had to wait about a month for mine.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks _*everyone*_ for your kind words and compliments on my green mani and my BL haul. [/COLOR]:bouquet:   [COLOR=0000FF]Corally, [/COLOR]:support: [COLOR=0000FF] I'm so sorry about the issue you're having with your nails.  It's pretty awful when you get them to the length that you want and they then start to break.[/COLOR]:shock:


  Only my fellow NPAs understand this. :hug: Most people are like; this is a PROBLEM?   I haven't clipped them yet, I just don't have the heart to do that. Eventually one of the nails will break and then I'll have to clip them all.


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My hubby's old phone cost £20 new, it was really scratched and the sound on it was hideous, so we were all grateful to the kitten for chewing up the cable. He's now joined the 21st century and owns a smartphone.


  	Just like my mother. Her phone was not from this millenium but she just would not buy a new one. Then she got for free a phone worth 30 Euros and she's all over it!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My hubby's old phone cost £20 new, it was really scratched and the sound on it was hideous, so we were all grateful to the kitten for chewing up the cable. He's now joined the 21st century and owns a smartphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sure. Whenever you like. Currently there's a 2 for EUR5 offer but there's bound to be better ones in the future.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 19, 2013)

Best things in beauty wrote in her recent blogpost that the new Dior topcoat ist apparently the best thing since sliced bread. Added it to my ever growing list of NPTB (nail polishes to buy). Oh dear.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Best things in beauty wrote in her recent blogpost that the new Dior topcoat ist apparently the best thing since sliced bread. Added it to my ever growing list of NPTB (nail polishes to buy). Oh dear.


	My friend is testing the wear but she said it's not fast drying


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 19, 2013)

My swatch of spring ball. I couldn't capture the color very well since it was dark in my room but it is a tad bit darker and a little more orange than this pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anneri & HOB, are you referring to the Dior Gel Topcoat?  I was going to try it yesterday but I did a rush mani with Dior's Blue Label and it wasn't good! I didn't want to waste the product. I have more time today so I'll do a mani that my fellow NPAs can be proud of.  I'll use the gel top coat and report back.  When I purchased it I just assumed it was 'long-wearing' and would protect against chipping, etc., and not provide a quick dry.  I'm totally in love with OPI drying drops, which have been fail-proof for me for quick drying.


honey on boost said:


> My friend is testing the wear but she said it's not fast drying


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

HOB it's GORGEOUS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It's been snowing and raining so I stayed in dark mode after the SPD green challenge.  Your mani is pretty and cheerful.  Love it!!!  My next mani will be Nymphea.  Time to lighten up right?


honey on boost said:


> My swatch of spring ball. I couldn't capture the color very well since it was dark in my room but it is a tad bit darker and a little more orange than this pic.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yay!  So happy for all our Euro NPAs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the best news ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Good news European girls! I finally wrote yesterday  to feelunique.com about the Royal Mail Gate. The Dior duos were the trigger.
> 
> This is what they replied:
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

.....stunning, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> My swatch of spring ball. I couldn't capture the color very well since it was dark in my room but it is a tad bit darker and a little more orange than this pic.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My swatch of spring ball. I couldn't capture the color very well since it was dark in my room but it is a tad bit darker and a little more orange than this pic.


  	     this looks so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2013)

None of my packages arrived today (still waiting for 4 to come from the US/Canada), so instead I went out an bought the 3 new shades of Revlon lip butters. They are really nice, love them all. I do hope at least one package will turn up tomorrow...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Way to go Anitacska
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Good way to combat the disappointment----enjoy your lip butters!  What shades did you get?  I hope your packages arrive soon!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

My Illamasquas just arrived. They're all nice but I think Purity is may favorite of this small group.




Left to right: Milf, Purity, Obsess & Boosh






Don't hate----I threw the boxes away


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]My Illamasquas just arrived. They're all nice but I think Purity is may favorite of this small group.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left to right: Milf, Purity, Obsess & Boosh[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Don't hate----I threw the boxes away [/COLOR]:haha:


 I totally agree! Purity :eyelove:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice Haul medgal i need milf. 

  	Anitacska- i have been wanting to try the lipbutters. i hope i can find the Gucci Westman Display at my walgreens to get the watermelon one. Enjoy your new ones!


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

....YAY, awesome haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> My Illamasquas just arrived. They're all nice but I think Purity is may favorite of this small group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

I just got* two* messages from Illamasqua saying my order has been despached!? No wonder I did not get today any express package from them. There was no refrences to orders or packages though!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> I just got* two* messages from Illamasqua saying my order has been despached!? No wonder I did not get today any express package from them. There was no refrences to orders or packages though!


  	Yeah I got those as well. We'll probably get another dozen e-mails next week saying boohoo this courier company screwed us over too


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

In other news my LLarowes arrived today.

  	Before:





  	After:





  	No Cults.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey ho, here we go. 

  	Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt1:



 





 				1 				Ski Teal We Drop  				11 				Parlez-vous OPI? 				2 				Yodel Me On My Cell  				12 				Louvre Me Louvre Me Not 				3 				Cuckoo For This Colour  				13 				Catherine The Grape 				4 				Lucerne-tainly Look Marvellous  				14 				Merry Midnight 				5 				Diva Of Geneva  				15 				Meet Me On The Star Ferry 				6 				Overexposed In South Beach  				16 				Suzi Says Feng Shui 				7 				Bogota Blackberry  				17 				Jade Is The New Black 				8 				Lincoln Park After Dark  				18 				Rainbow Glitter 				9 				You Don't Know Jacques!  				19 				Disco Ball Sparkle 				10 				Tickle My France-y  				20 				-


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My Illamasquas just arrived. They're all nice but I think Purity is may favorite of this small group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I don't have Purity yet (ups, a coral) but it's on my list. (Just give me my specklies first!)

  	Medgal....


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt2:



 




 				1 				Baby It's Coal Outside  				11 				Have You Seen My Limo? 				2 				Sheer Your Toys  				12 				Holiday Glow 				3 				You're A Doll  				13 				My Private Jet 				4 				Rosy Reflection  				14 				Sparkle-icious 				5 				Reflecting Pool  				15 				Simmer & Shimmer 				6 				What's With The Cattitude?  				16 				Show It & Glow It 				7 				Dating A Royal  				17 				Ali's Big Break 				8 				Play 'Til Midnight  				18 				The Show Must Go On 				9 				Glacier Bay Blues  				19 				Tease-y Does It 				10 				At Your Quebec & Call  				20 				OPI Ink


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt3:



 




 				1 				Don't Mess With OPI  				11 				The One That Got Away 				2 				Brand New Skates  				12 				Teenage Dream 				3 				Midnight Blue Glitter  				13 				Spark De Triomphe 				4 				Absolutely Alice  				14 				It's My Year 				5 				Mad As A Hatter  				15 				Grape... Set... Match 				6 				Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ  				16 				Crown Me Already! 				7 				Wing It!  				17 				Road House Blues 				8 				I'm A Princess, You're Not! *  				18 				Uh-Oh Roll Down The Window 				9 				Simply Smash-ing!  				19 				Stranger Tides 				10 				Not Like The Movies  				20 				Skull & Glossbones


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

....great haul, Buick!!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Hey ho, here we go.
> 
> Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt1:
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt4:



 




 				1 				Pedal Faster Suzi!  				11 				Goldeneye 				2 				I Don't Give A Rotterdam  				12 				The Man With The Golden Gun 				3 				I Have A Herring Problem  				13 				- 				4 				Swimsuit,,, Nailed It!  				14 				- 				5 				Designer... De Better!  				15 				- 				6 				Warm & Fozzie  				16 				- 				7 				Excuse Moi!  				17 				- 				8 				Live And Let Die  				18 				- 				9 				On Her Majesty's Secret Service  				19 				- 				10 				The World Is Not Enough  				20 				-


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> Don't tempt me!


  	Well, they're normally EUR2.99 so it's not the best offer in the world. I only had 4 I wanted to buy so I went ahead and bought them. I'd have waited if I wanted a bigger haul.


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

....Buick, I am speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> In other news my LLarowes arrived today.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


  	AWESOME! Turf! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What else did you get???

  	My biggest NP regret is Bisbee. I nailed my eyes on it at the end of last year but missed the last chance to get it. Llarowe just told me that she's not producing it (atm?).


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Right, where were we?

  	Not so Epic BL Wheel Spam:



 





 				1 				Wallis  				11 				Two Fingered Salute 				2 				The Black Knight  				12 				Stag Do 				3 				Tart With A Heart  				13 				Scouse 				4 				Henley Regatta  				14 				Fiddlesticks 				5 				Scallywag  				15 				No More Waity, Katie 				6 				Swinger  				16 				British Racing Green 				7 				Jack The Lad  				17 				HRH 				8 				Gobsmacked  				18 				Marrow 				9 				Scuppered  				19 				Victoriana 				10 				Posh Bird  				20 				All Hail McQueen
 



 




 				1 				Twee  				11 				- 				2 				Stroppy  				12 				- 				3 				Lady Muck  				13 				- 				4 				Dosh  				14 				- 				5 				-  				15 				- 				6 				-  				16 				- 				7 				-  				17 				- 				8 				-  				18 				- 				9 				-  				19 				- 				10 				-  				20 				-


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....Buick, I am speechless


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Just how many did you post?! Out of all of them I have whole 2: On Her Majesty's... and Goldeneye.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

NICE Haul Buick and i love all those opi and BL that you have. i think i need in my life some of the OPI's. we got almost the same bonds except for the world is not enough and the gold top coat. i have the glitter now and want TWINE. but its out of stock at drugstore.com

  	Amazing collection!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> In other news my LLarowes arrived today.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


  	   love the first one on the top left and the blue bunny on the bottom.


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

....gorgeous!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Right, where were we?
> 
> Not so Epic BL Wheel Spam:
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Right, where were we?
> 
> Not so Epic BL Wheel Spam:
> 
> ...








You have jellies, too!  I spotted a few of them on some Swedish shop, but soo expensive.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is Swatch AND learn instagram Page. she has some pictures and swatches from the  OPI San Francisco Collection and Bond Girls Sands. Thank you Naughtyp for the alert regarding the new collection!  

  	http://instagram.com/swatchandlearn/

  	* i have to say im not happy with the crazy amount of reds in the collection. so far i want

  	Havent the Foggies  
  	Muir Muir on the Wall 
  	Keeping suzi At Bay
  	Peace and love and OPI- a holo

  	Alcatraz sand and the Wharf!x3 sand. is it me or they look like holo sands?

  	from the bond girls i want tiffany case. 

  	Edit: more pics in another blog 
  	http://www.smartologie.com/2013/03/opi-san-francisco-fallwinter-collection.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Today's mani---Dior Nymphea.  Shown without Crystal & with it.  I like it both ways, although a little shimmer makes me smile, and it's really pretty IRL.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2013)

I got Sorbet, Juicy Papaya and Wild Watermelon, there was a 3 for 2 offer on Revlon in Superdrug. I have about 13 lipbutters now and I love them, I use them when I'm not going anywhere but still want some lipcolour. Or if I go to the swimming pool, or for a run, etc.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got Sorbet, Juicy Papaya and Wild Watermelon, there was a 3 for 2 offer on Revlon in Superdrug. I have about 13 lipbutters now and I love them, I use them when I'm not going anywhere but still want some lipcolour. Or if I go to the swimming pool, or for a run, etc.


  	     Yeahh those are the new ones, i want to get wild watermelon first to try the formula out. i love lustres lippies so im pretty sure im going to like them.i just dont want to get addicted to them


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi everyone every NPA I meant !


  	Beautiful manis and hauls !


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Dominique! how have you been?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> You have jellies, too!  I spotted a few of them on some Swedish shop, but soo expensive.


  	They might have been my first BLs, actually. I remember seeing them on Vampy Varnish and thinking they were super cool. I then picked them up when I went to England to see a gig. I don't think I ever wore them though. And I bought them in 2010!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got Sorbet, Juicy Papaya and Wild Watermelon, there was a 3 for 2 offer on Revlon in Superdrug. I have about 13 lipbutters now and I love them, I use them when I'm not going anywhere but still want some lipcolour. Or if I go to the swimming pool, or for a run, etc.


  	They have 13 shades in the range, I take it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm pretty sure one of the drugstore/perfumery type places here stock Revlon but I can't for the life of me remember which one. I'm getting really curious about these lip butters.


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2013)

@Buick  Some Etos and DA stores have a couple of lip butters. You can order them on eBay though, they're also cheaper when you order online.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Honestly? You're not missing much. TWINE is nice and all, but it's not worth the price tag IMO.
> 
> If you really want a gold fake TC and can't find TWINE, Zoya also has something called Gilty Pleasures which is pretty much the same thing. Maybe it's easier to get hold of.
> Oceans of Alloys and Afterglow
> ...


  	    oh the zoya gold is gone and i think it was more expensive but is ok i didnt want it. i may be able to find TWINE at ebay for $7 something but im not that interested now. 

  	    ohh cant wait to see oceans on you! maybe it should be your next mani


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> oh the zoya gold is gone and i think it was more expensive but is ok i didnt want it. i may be able to find TWINE at ebay for $7 something but im not that interested now.
> 
> ohh cant wait to see oceans on you! maybe it should be your next mani


  	Gah! I managed to confuse TWINE and TMWTGG again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oceans - hmmm, Could be. I actually need to do my nails now but I was thinking something simpler. We shall see....


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Dominique! how have you been?











I am ok BUT I fear I am becoming a real NPA more each day. I purchased 2 Essie ones ( Hip Anema and Avenue Maintain ) last week, and it's only the beginning. I strongly recommand Hip Anema, such a vibrant orange red, not a neon but quite close to it.
  	What about you ?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YES.  SMM


  	I don't know what SMM means. LOL


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I am ok BUT I fear I am becoming a real NPA more each day. I purchased 2 Essie ones ( Hip Anema and Avenue Maintain ) last week, and it's only the beginning. I strongly recommand Hip Anema, such a vibrant orange red, not a neon but quite close to it.
> What about you ?


  	     lol im a Gold medal winner when it comes to hail polish hauling around here.  Hip anema and Avenue M look gorgeous they had them at my cvs but i could afford them. maybe next time.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Take a deep breath Pretty & just do it!  If you really don't need them/not using them what's the point?  Enlighten me already?  Besides which, you'll have room for new things or other things that you already have, but need the space for.


  	idk, if it is special packaging, it's pretty.  I used to keep receipts and boxes for at least 30 days in the event I had to return it.  But I don't really  need sephora/ulta receipts from 3 years ago do I?   then I was saving boxes to cut up and reuse as storage.  I don't need them.  I just think I do.  It is hard for me to get rid of stuff.   After my break in I did do some MAJOR purging.  I'm finally reaady to do it again...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


		 			Gah! I managed to confuse TWINE and TMWTGG again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 			Oceans - hmmm, Could be. I actually need to do my nails now but I was thinking something simpler. We shall see....


  	     NOW im Confused  i have the On her majestys... which is very close almost dupe of zoya Fei fei which i also have. fei fei is way more awesome.
  	      i have goldeneye and  live and let die. im waiting for the living daylights. 
  	    im may get the world is not enough TWINE. 

  	    Which one is TMWTGG???

  	   i think you should go for something that is to die for!!!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

My Hare wheel. I know they look kinda gloopy but that's because I drowned them in top coat and it's still wet. Yup, this saddo top coats her nail wheels. So sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Dog day dream - Rad cloud - Afterglow - Magic mist - Heat plague - Asteroid turf - Cosmo blossoms - Midsummer's Midnight (this is basically BL Black Knight on crack. And god knows what else) - Oceans of Alloys


  	I managed to swatch my Jindie Nails stuff on my Dandy Nails wheel because I for some unfathomable reason I labelled the wheel as Jindie Nails. _Before_ I even had any Jindie Nails. If that makes any sense lol.




  	Dandy Nails Chilled Down - Jindie Nails Princess Bubblegum - Jindie Nails Talk Nerdy To Me - Jindie Nails Megapixels


	And finally, my lone Contrary Polish - The Way I Am:


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol im a Gold medal winner when it comes to hail polish hauling around here.  Hip anema and Avenue M look gorgeous they had them at my cvs but i could afford them. maybe next time.


  	Yes next time, the collection has just been launched and 3 more are coming !  Yes a Gold Medal winner lol,


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> NOW im Confused  i have the On her majestys... which is very close almost dupe of zoya Fei fei which i also have. fei fei is way more awesome.
> i have goldeneye and  live and let die. im waiting for the living daylights.
> im may get the world is not enough TWINE.
> 
> ...


  	TMWTGG = the man with the golden gun. The gold flaky gimmicky one.

  	I want to wear OoA too but I feel so lazy tonight. I just want to whack on some one coater and get it over and done with. I'm actually supposed to be getting some work done tonight but I've done nothing but mess around on _teh interwebs_ since I got home.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Dog day dream - Rad cloud - Afterglow - Magic mist - Heat plague - Asteroid turf - Cosmo blossoms - Midsummer's Midnight (this is basically BL Black Knight on crack. And god knows what else) - Oceans of Alloys
> I managed to swatch my Jindie Nails stuff on my Dandy Nails wheel because I for some unfathomable reason I labelled the wheel as Jindie Nails. _Before_ I even had any Jindie Nails. If that makes any sense lol.
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i like all the hare ones but MEGAPIXELS looks amazing!!! im going to write that one down


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> Mweh my nails are DYING, but they're way too long to file down because they will split so badly so I have to clip them as short as I can like always. They're gonna be SO short and then I'll won't be able to grow them normally for months, I don't know why but it's always the same story.. My nails probably get a giant smack from clipping down and refuse too grow normal for months, they always split and tear but after like two or three months clipping and filing they miraculously grow normal. It sucks because I can't paint my nails when they're super short, the np end up on my fingers rather than my nails. So frustrating.


  	do you know why?   the season?   too much polish/manipulation?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes next time, the collection has just been launched and 3 more are coming !  Yes a Gold Medal winner lol,


  	  yes the neons look amazing also the weeding one.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, too many reds in SF. Meh.
> 
> The entire collection is meh. The only OK ones are Dining al fresco and Peace&Love&OPI.
> 
> And the Bond Girls look super gritty.


  	I do find the SF LE a bit boring, but I want the gold and silver Bond girls, especially because they look so gritty. I can imagine you get a really cool, gem encrusted look with them.

  	Do I loose my credentials as a MU addict if I admit that I don't find the lip butters any special? They're quite nice, but I don't think they're that big on moisturising, and that plus the standard colours they come in make them a bit meh to me.


  	@kimibos: I admire all the manis you did. Really really awesome, especially with the flakies you paired them with. I see Sinful Colours a lot on the web lately, are they any good?

  	@Medgal: Ooooh, love the Dior mani! Suits you very well.

  	@Buick: I want all your Hare and Jindie Polish. Nothing more to say, really!

  	About the boxes: I used to collect them and then threw them out when I moved the last time - biiiig mistake! Because I really find it easier to find everything if it's still in its box. And when we move again, I'll have more space for my stuff and the boxes will come out and I'll finally have some order around here. (Well, a girl can dream, right?)


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Anneri & HOB, are you referring to the Dior Gel Topcoat?  I was going to try it yesterday but I did a rush mani with Dior's Blue Label and it wasn't good! I didn't want to waste the product. I have more time today so I'll do a mani that my fellow NPAs can be proud of.  I'll use the gel top coat and report back.  When I purchased it I just assumed it was 'long-wearing' and would protect against chipping, etc., and not provide a quick dry.  I'm totally in love with OPI drying drops, which have been fail-proof for me for quick drying.


  	how do you use the opi quick drops work?  Do you put them over the top coat? or on before the top coat?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Drooling


Medgal07 said:


> My Illamasquas just arrived. They're all nice but I think Purity is may favorite of this small group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh hush!!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 19, 2013)

Color Club Halo Hues 2013, "Miss Bliss"


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, too many reds in SF. Meh.
> 
> The entire collection is meh. The only OK ones are Dining al fresco and Peace&Love&OPI.
> 
> And the Bond Girls look super gritty.


  	    i dont know about the sand, i was going to try the blue mariah but it sold out at drugstore.com where i shop alot. so i havent tried them yet, i think tifanny would be a nice color for me to try them. SF- i dont know why opi did soo many reds. i already have wayyy to many opi reds.


----------



## Corally (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My Hare wheel. I know they look kinda gloopy but that's because I drowned them in top coat and it's still wet. Yup, this saddo top coats her nail wheels. So sue me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm in love. :bigheart: LOVE your new np!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Color Club Halo Hues 2013, "Miss Bliss"


  	   Awesome Mani! you just reminded me that i still have to haul the other 2013 6 cc holos.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 19, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Color Club Halo Hues 2013, "Miss Bliss"


  	That looks so cool!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I really don't know. I've never tried Klean Color polishes before. I was joking with what Naynadine said about growing a third arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's actually a good idea. 



 My husband keeps boxes for about 30 days or so.  That's his criteria for---this item works well, and I guess it's a keeper.  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

~cues Fiona Apple~  I've been a bad bad girl...   I went to Ulta today.  Not sure what I was looking for and got...  OPI Oz Mini's  I hteodra You, Don't burst My bubble Glints of Glinda, adn What wizardy is this?   nopi,  Stand by your Mani, A like Haley STory, My Jay or the Highway, Am I making myself Claire, I Do De-Claire...   
  	I also go the jasmine mini's from sephora.   I don't think i like mini's. 
  	Still haven't done my nails since my bday.  LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Awesome Mani! you just reminded me that i still have to haul the other 2013 6 cc holos.


  	where do you get your CC's?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 19, 2013)

Love all the the manis! I can't wait to get those Diors. My Illamasquas arrived. Wish I had better lighting to show the colors more accurately.


*ROW 1:* Nudge Noble Venous Milf
*ROW 2:* Hemlock, Scarce, Superstition, Harem






  	I couldn't unbox Harem because it leaked inside of the box, dried, and is stuck together. Back it goes for a replacement.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2013)

Surprisingly no, they have another 3 or 4 that I don't own. One is too orange (Tutti Frutti) and there's a couple or three that are very light. But yes, I have most of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, too many reds in SF. Meh.
> 
> The entire collection is meh. The only OK ones are Dining al fresco and Peace&Love&OPI.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> where do you get your CC's?


  	   ebay. i got 6 at $47 including shipping. way cheaper than at transdesign or other place where they are $10 each and you have to pay shipping.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 1:* Nudge Noble Venous Milf
> *ROW 2:* Hemlock, Scarce, Superstition, Harem
> 
> 
> ...


  	   why spend money by shipping it back?? send them a pic and then put it in the trash. they should send you a replacement with out questions. 
  	   im drooling with this haul! the top line is soo beautiful, i love them all!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Corally.  There's something special about the softness of that pale peach.


BuickMackane said:


> I love the finish on this one. Gorgeous color too - it works beautifully with your skintone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wowza Buick!  These are beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your swatches are really nice and show the colors beautifully.  Watch me drool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Hey ho, here we go.
> 
> Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt1:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Epic tease!  BEAUTIFUL Buick!






BuickMackane said:


> Epic OPI Wheel Spam pt4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

You've got a major zooful Buick!!  I just love your wheels---lot's of room to grow there too.  Where do you keep them for access when you want to select a color to where?  That must be a ton of fun!


BuickMackane said:


> Right, where were we?
> 
> Not so Epic BL Wheel Spam:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Dominique.  Thanks, for complimenting our hauls & manis and pointing out our shameless addictions.  Don't stay away so long---we need all the NPAs we can get!


Dominique33 said:


> Hi everyone every NPA I meant !
> 
> 
> Beautiful manis and hauls !


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, too many reds in SF. Meh.
> 
> The entire collection is meh. The only OK ones are Dining al fresco and Peace&Love&OPI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I don't know what SMM means. LOL


  	Shut my mouth


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I do find the SF LE a bit boring, but I want the gold and silver Bond girls, especially because they look so gritty. I can imagine you get a really cool, gem encrusted look with them.
> 
> Do I loose my credentials as a MU addict if I admit that I don't find the lip butters any special? They're quite nice, but I don't think they're that big on moisturising, and that plus the standard colours they come in make them a bit meh to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Pretty I LOVE the drying drops.  If I didn't have them I doubt I'd change my NP as often as I do----3 times w/in the past 3 days, but that's an aberration.  I put the drops over the top coat, after 2-3 minutes and I'm fully dried 5 minutes later.  LOVE it I tell you---LOVE it!


MAChostage said:


> Color Club Halo Hues 2013, "Miss Bliss"


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh you're totally strung-out now Prettypackages.  For sure you'll hear trumpets blow & angels sing 




 when you finally get around to actually polishing your nails!


CartoonChic said:


> Love all the the manis! I can't wait to get those Diors. My Illamasquas arrived. Wish I had better lighting to show the colors more accurately.
> 
> 
> *ROW 1:* Nudge Noble Venous Milf
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i love all the nopi you got. lol you think you dont like minis and got lots of them. Nice Haul!
> why spend money by shipping it back?? send them a pic and then put it in the trash. they should send you a replacement with out questions.
> im drooling with this haul! the top line is soo beautiful, i love them all!!


  	I was playing with them as I was typing that and they are just too small to deal with.  I won't buy anymore. 

  	Thank you!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Shut my mouth


  	heheheheeee.  

  	Yeah, I'm drooling over Buick's and Cartoon's pic.  

  	MILF and the purple speckle were my first Illamasqua colors...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you're totally strung-out now Prettypackages.  For sure you'll hear trumpets blow & angels sing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have nailtek's  10 speed quick drying drops.  Hopefully it works just as well as the OPI brand, and I will polish more.  That's why I don't paint my nails.  The drying time.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You've got a major zooful Buick!!  I just love your wheels---lot's of room to grow there too.  Where do you keep them for access when you want to select a color to where?  That must be a ton of fun!


  	*cough*

  	Buick's Nail Wheel Filing System [SUP]TM[/SUP] Deluxe Edition:





  	I'm in the middle of a badass reswatching/refreshing project so about half of my wheels are distributed randomly in the living room. There's probably more NP fumes than oxygen in here


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 19, 2013)

One coat of Oceans of Alloys over one coat of Misa Dirty Sexy Money. Due to popular request


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love all the the manis! I can't wait to get those Diors. My Illamasquas arrived. Wish I had better lighting to show the colors more accurately.   *ROW 1:* Nudge Noble Venous Milf *ROW 2:* Hemlock, Scarce, Superstition, Harem
> 
> I couldn't unbox Harem because it leaked inside of the box, dried, and is stuck together. Back it goes for a replacement.


 Nice haul! I would do what medgal said and call before mailing it back. Most times they'll just send a new one.  





BuickMackane said:


> I love the finish on this one. Gorgeous color too - it works beautifully with your skintone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ty! Idk why but I'm not sure if I like it or not. It's darker in person.. Maybe it's the shimmer who knows!  





BuickMackane said:


> In other news my LLarowes arrived today.  Before:
> 
> After:
> 
> No Cults.


 So many pretties! I need to get some more lindies.  





MRV said:


> Don't tempt me! :lol:    Lovely! Corals are my favorite but I have so many already (and I don't know just how many different hues of corals there are - if you compare to greens/blues). Maybe I can get some Diors after all if feelunique.com fixes the shipping problem.     I don't have Purity yet (ups, a coral) but it's on my list. (Just give me my specklies first!)  Medgal....  :whip:


 I hope they fix it! If not I'm sure any of us here can help you get what you need 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Today's mani---Dior Nymphea.  Shown without Crystal & with it.  I like it both ways, although a little shimmer makes me smile, and it's really pretty IRL.[/COLOR]


  Nymphea is gorgeous! You're making me want to go put it on.. Like right now!  





kimibos said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]Here's you're such a budapest topped with Lucky Star [/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]NYC tudor city teal with OPI Polka.com[/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]
> ...


 Love them all! Especially the teal.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Anneri & HOB, are you referring to the Dior Gel Topcoat?  I was going to try it yesterday but I did a rush mani with Dior's Blue Label and it wasn't good! I didn't want to waste the product. I have more time today so I'll do a mani that my fellow NPAs can be proud of.  I'll use the gel top coat and report back.  When I purchased it I just assumed it was 'long-wearing' and would protect against chipping, etc., and not provide a quick dry.   I'm totally in love with OPI drying drops, which have been fail-proof for me for quick drying. [/COLOR]


  I think I'm more of a fast drying kinda gal.. She said she used the drops and it still didn't try fast. I guess it would have to pass the sheet mark test. That drives me insane.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]HOB it's GORGEOUS!  :eyelove: .  It's been snowing and raining so I stayed in dark mode after the SPD green challenge.  Your mani is pretty and cheerful.  Love it!!!  My next mani will be Nymphea.  Time to lighten up right?[/COLOR]


 Ty!   





MACina said:


> .....stunning, honey on boost :eyelove:


  Ty macina!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> One coat of Oceans of Alloys over one coat of Misa Dirty Sexy Money. Due to popular request


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

very pretty...  


BuickMackane said:


> One coat of Oceans of Alloys over one coat of Misa Dirty Sexy Money. Due to popular request


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I have nailtek's  10 speed quick drying drops.  Hopefully it works just as well as the OPI brand, and I will polish more.  That's why I don't paint my nails.  The drying time.


  	     i like nailtek's Quicken top coat alot. more than seche but not more than out the door..lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> the only mini set i bought was the femme de cirque one. i used all the mini i juggle men and then ended up buying the big bottlex3. i love it. i didnt care much about the other shades. i think its good to try things out. i think the euro centrale one is pretty they added 3 cute colors.
> i like nailtek's Quicken top coat alot. more than seche but not more than out the door..lol


  	I have quicken top coat too...  Who is out the door by?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I have quicken top coat too...  Who is out the door by?


  	its by inm. they have the little bottle and the huge 73 ml one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i get it at sallys


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Can you believe it CC?  I got every one of the speckles except Fragile.  I think when I purchased them I was eyeing Cameo and got that instead.  I should have gotten both Fragile & Cameo.  Major lapse in judgement!!!!


	I'd like to get my hands on Freckle. I need to complete the set now. I didn't get it sooner because I hadn't tried Illamasqua yet and wasn't sure I'd like it. I also wasn't expecting that color to sell out. Does anyone know how often Sephora restocks LE colors, if at all? I'm probably going to end up hunting t down at a store. It would bother me not to have them all at this point.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'd like to get my hands on Freckle. I need to complete the set now. I didn't get it sooner because I hadn't tried Illamasqua yet and wasn't sure I'd like it. I also wasn't expecting that color to sell out. Does anyone know how often Sephora restocks LE colors, if at all? I'm probably going to end up hunting t down at a store. It would bother me not to have them all at this point.


  	do individual stores ship?  I saw it at my Oak Brook Sephora.  I'd love to do a CP, but I had the hardest time trying to mail back a nail polish to MAC.  none of the carriers would take it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Here's you're such a budapest topped with Lucky Star
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love Such a Budapest with Lucky Star!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> do individual stores ship?  I saw it at my Oak Brook Sephora.  I'd love to do a CP, but I had the hardest time trying to mail back a nail polish to MAC.  none of the carriers would take it.


  	    lol usps do ships polish within the us, but then why tell them its polish??


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Badass is right.  Love the setup, sound strategy, easy access----now just open a window so we don't lose you to excessive NP fumes






BuickMackane said:


> Fairy nuff. Just this once. I'm watching ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Lol yup, he is my protector lol. Oh ya he is beyond spoiled! lol and yes he is very bossy hahaha. SOrry I didn't post the SF collection I ended up going to bed lol
> 
> Perfect, I was already planning to use this when I change my nail tomorrow! =) This is my fav from the collection, but I might pick up one of the other corals!
> 
> ...


  	     no problem, if it wasnt because of you telling me, i would have never check to see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at prince!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Badass is right.  Love the setup, sound strategy, easy access----now just open a window so we don't lose you to excessive NP fumes








 Buick wouldnt be our Buick without all those years of Polish Fumes!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 19, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> do individual stores ship?  I saw it at my Oak Brook Sephora.  I'd love to do a CP, but I had the hardest time trying to mail back a nail polish to MAC.  none of the carriers would take it.


	I haven't called an individual store, but the main Sephora customer service number told me that stores don't ship. There's a Sephora near me that's showing Freckle in stock. It's further out than my usual one. I'll try to make the treck this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

@ Honey On Boost: I think I'm more of a fast drying kinda gal.. She said she used the drops and it still didn't try fast. I guess it would have to pass the sheet mark test. That drives me insane.

I so get it, and if the drying drops didn't work I'd be a bit discouraged---ok, well a lot discouraged.  I put on two coats of Dior Nymphea, (Let that dry a few minutes & carefully took a pick) one coat of Dior Crystal and then the Dior Gel topcoat.  I waited 1-2 minutes and then put the drying drops on, sat for 5 minutes and my nails were completely dry.  I handled my iPad / usual to take another pic.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> at nymphea! i like it both ways too!!
> Yeahh those are the new ones, i want to get wild watermelon first to try the formula out. i love lustres lippies so im pretty sure im going to like them.i just dont want to get addicted to them


  	I love the Lip Butters! I have 5 and want like 3 more. There is new colors?! How am I not aware of this lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love all the the manis! I can't wait to get those Diors. My Illamasquas arrived. Wish I had better lighting to show the colors more accurately.
> 
> 
> *ROW 1:* Nudge Noble Venous Milf
> ...


  	Bummer! =( that sux CC =(


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I am ok BUT I fear I am becoming a real NPA more each day. I purchased 2 Essie ones ( Hip Anema and Avenue Maintain ) last week, and it's only the beginning. I strongly recommand Hip Anema, such a vibrant orange red, not a neon but quite close to it.
> What about you ?


 Avenue Maintain, described as a parisian blue is really pretty too.  Dominique, I fear you've come full force, over to the dark side.  Yippee


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Lol, I love the colors you picked, but Obsess is still my fav =)
> If its their Holiday collection that explains so many reds. Im not that excited about it and I live by SF! lol So of course that means I have to get some lol. I am really surprised there is no Gloden Gate Bridge polish, wtf lol, I like :
> Peace, Love and OPI
> Havent the Foggiest
> ...


  	     lol i have always wanted to go to SF so i have to get some haha i was thinking that they should do a hawaii collection! 
  	     i know frisco the fly from a monk episode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which was film/based in SF    *DID ANYONE IN HERE WATCHED MONK?? *

  	here is the post from nouveau cheap about the butters http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/03/spotted-revlon-spring-2013-pacific.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

INDEED! I can see why.  Buick that is sooooo pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my fav swatches.


BuickMackane said:


> One coat of Oceans of Alloys over one coat of Misa Dirty Sexy Money. Due to popular request


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> no problem, if it wasnt because of you telling me, i would have never check to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	=) im glad you posted it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'd like to get my hands on Freckle. I need to complete the set now. I didn't get it sooner because I hadn't tried Illamasqua yet and wasn't sure I'd like it. I also wasn't expecting that color to sell out. Does anyone know how often Sephora restocks LE colors, if at all? I'm probably going to end up hunting t down at a store. It would bother me not to have them all at this point.


 If you click on the item that's out of stock, you can opt to be notified by E-mail.  If they don't intend to restock an item, than typically that option is not available.  I don't have any experience with their restocking schedule.  Fingers crossed for the speckles that we want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Buick wouldnt be our Buick without all those years of Polish Fumes!!






LOL


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

naughtyp maybe you can order them from ebay next time. they have some at $10 with free shipping. and yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ulta and OPI too for being shitty with cheap retailers.lol i hate how all the stores in my town dont sell opi, even the salons they use it but dont sell. i have to go like 15min away to get it and at $10 with tax, thats why im better off ordering online $7.50 per bottle tax and shipping free!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rocks! Amazon too.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> If you click on the item that's out of stock, you can opt to be notified by E-mail.  If they don't intend to restock an item, than typically that option is not be available.  I don't have any experience with their restocking schedule.  Fingers crossed for the speckles that we want.


  	    TEMPTALIA says that 2 are permanent!? she has FRAGILE and SPECKLE as permanent and all the other as limited Edition. 

  	    i hope its true it gives me hope, i havent picked any up and i dont think im going around the mall any soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

HOB & CC, and any other Dior lovers---I just ordered Dior Lilac, a "Sephora exclusive" that I stumbled upon.  It's my last day of winter NP haul 



Any old excuse will do.

  	http://www.sephora.com/colorvision-vernis-nail-lacquer-P378699?skuId=1501600


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> TEMPTALIA says that 2 are permanent!? she has FRAGILE and SPECKLE as permanent and all the other as limited Edition.
> 
> i hope its true it gives me hope, i havent picked any up and i dont think im going around the mall any soon.


 Thanks Kimibos. 



 I have all but Fragile---the blue one, and I signed up for the E-mail notification for it.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> HOB & CC, and any other Dior lovers---I just ordered Dior Lilac, a "Sephora exclusive" that I stumbled upon.  It's my last day of winter NP haul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     That looks soo prettyy, happy last day of winter!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> naughtyp maybe you can order them from ebay next time. they have some at $10 with free shipping. and yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	hmm I'll check it out next time. I will prob get a mini set of the SF collection and Bond girls too if they have it! I forgot to post my box of minis! I'll do that right now actually  it's a philosophy box I got after Xmas it had the best scents ever ! 
  	A Hawaii collection would be awesome!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

My mini's 





 My current mani, so much better irl. I almost passed this up but I'm glad I didn't  it's Tart-y for the party, perfect cuz I'm always late lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

I got to see the DL stucco polishes at Nordies today.Im going to get the green one for sure and maybe the pink one on thursday for triple points but idk yet! lol Vampy Varnish reviewed them today! I already have so many sprinkles already and spreckle lol! 
  	http://m.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/deborah-lippmann-staccato-nail-collection-swatches-review#more-38550


----------



## kimibos (Mar 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> My current mani, so much better irl. I almost passed this up but I'm glad I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    your minis look sooo cute! and i love your mani.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh maybe i should just get the mariah minis and  hope they have bond girls ones. i have to try those sands! how are you liking witch is which? and the oz minis?
> your minis look sooo cute! and i love your mani.


  	thank you 
  	ya that's why I got the mini mariah set to try the sands out. I like them and eventually got the full size of the blue and purple ones.
  	i  haven't tried the oz minis yet only to it on my nail sticks! I love  which is witch? I got so many compliments when I had it over mint Magic (pop). I didn't like way it photographed tho but I will post it right now. I don't like bar glitter but the  ones in this polish are small enough they don't bother me. 

  	i also got a zoya pixie Polish in Chyna but I haven't tried it yet. I like the purple one from the. summer collection but I already hve the purple opi or. so I don't know if I'll get the zoya one.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

Pop beauty Mint Magic and Opi Which is Witch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my coworkers all LOVED this combo I don't remember the last time I got so many complimemts( even from my male coworker lol)! one of them said it reminded her of water eggs lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

o ya polish jinx has some info on the zoya summer and opi sf and Bond girls and DL stronger polish I have mentioned seeing on IG


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

I actually also threw in one Illamasqua from my wish list (Harem--totally CC's fault) and used my VIB one-time-free ship code.  Spring arrives at 7:03 AM and the wind chill factor is supposed to be a balmy 23 degrees---so--last day of winter---not so much!






Naughtyp said:


> My current mani, so much better irl. I almost passed this up but I'm glad I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I love that NP---it looks really good on you!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow----I can see why you got so many compliments---BEAUTIFUL






Naughtyp said:


> my coworkers all LOVED this combo I don't remember the last time I got so many complimemts( even from my male coworker lol)! one of them said it reminded her of water eggs lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 19, 2013)

I think I'm passing on these.  Once I get Fragile, 4 Illamasqua speckles will be enough for my stash.  If the DL colors were different or somehow more unique (like an orange or yellow) I'd go for it.


Naughtyp said:


> I got to see the DL stucco polishes at Nordies today.Im going to get the green one for sure and maybe the pink one on thursday for triple points but idk yet! lol Vampy Varnish reviewed them today! I already have so many sprinkles already and spreckle lol!
> http://m.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/deborah-lippmann-staccato-nail-collection-swatches-review#more-38550


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I actually also threw in one Illamasqua from my wish list (Harem--totally CC's fault) and used my VIB one-time-free ship code.  Spring arrives at 7:03 AM and the wind chill factor is supposed to be a balmy 23 degrees---so--last day of winter---not so much!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol thanks  
  	i actually made VIB again for this year so I have another free shipping and 10% off to use.... hmmmm..... lol I really like that lilac Dior you got! adds to sephora wishlist  lol

  	I really shouldn't get any of the DL ones . ok I'll just get the green one thank you for keeping me sane lol. I have 3 spreckles 3 nails inc sprinkles and 6 hard cAndy sprinkles. 
  	I still want the reddish coral dior sparkle so I think I'll just get those two on triple points day.     I need to save some money for fashion sets!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 19, 2013)

....very beautiful, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> my coworkers all LOVED this combo I don't remember the last time I got so many complimemts( even from my male coworker lol)! one of them said it reminded her of water eggs lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....very beautiful, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thank you thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Happy First Day of Spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yet another haul.  I ordered 3 NPs from Dior's Summer Mix NP collection that I stumbled upon.  How could I pass up *YELLOW????* I ordered all but Calypso, which I'll probably order some other time.  Had to exercise a wee bit of restraint





.  BTW, It's freezing today!
*Check it out:*

swatches dior nail polish collection summer mix

  	http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/dior-vernis-gloss-summer-mix?ID=707427&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks a $$$ Million MACina!


MACina said:


> ....very beautiful, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hauls won't stop here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Very pretty manis and polishes so let's dance !


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

.....woohoo!!!!


  	Looks GORGEOUS, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Let the spring (or even better the summer!!!) begin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Happy First Day of Spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> Love all the the manis! I can't wait to get those Diors. My Illamasquas arrived. Wish I had better lighting to show the colors more accurately.
> 
> 
> *ROW 1:* Nudge Noble Venous Milf
> ...








 Nudge is no londer available on illamasqua.com and I don't know why Superstition did not come available with Harem and Venous!?


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my coworkers all LOVED this combo I don't remember the last time I got so many complimemts( even from my male coworker lol)! one of them said it reminded her of water eggs lol


  	The holo glitter looks lovely over that pastel green! I was eyeing WiW but did not get it, only the sand.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2013)

Argh! Once again managed to miss the postman while I was out for my water workout class. Now I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up my 2 packages from the sorting office. Will probably miss him again tomorrow as I'm planning a shopping trip to check out the sales and maybe spend some of my Debenhams and House of Fraser vouchers. Hohum. At least I'll have 2 packages tomorrow.

  	Really annoyed by my mani too, I put Layla Purple Illusion holo polish on last night and by the end of the workout class it has chipped on almost every finger.  Beautiful colour though. Might have to give it another go tomorrow evening.


----------



## Corally (Mar 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]Badass is right.  Love the setup, sound strategy, easy access----now just open a window so we don't lose you to excessive NP fumes[/COLOR]:haha:
> ...


 Haha :lmao:


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy First Day of Spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	woo hoo! They are awesome.. they have a Jellyish type finish. Alcapulco is the only yellow that I can actually pull off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> OMG! I'm in loveeeeeeeee The combination of that pretty blue and the glitter is amazing. You got this one from Llarowe right? If so, I'm ordering it today!
> 
> 
> That's good to know! Let us know how the wear is. Do you have Butter London topcoat to compare? No, I don't have the BL TC. HOB, I typically go cheap on the base & top coats because I change my polish so frequently, and I prefer to spend $$$ on HE &/or LE nail lacquer, so I can't compare.  If the Dior Gel Top Coat performs well, I'll use it on manicures that I want to maintain beyond 3 days.  So far it's wearing well--loving Nymphea & Crystal---can't stop looking at my nails
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

OMG---a blast from my past Kimibos.  My old nail salon used Out The Door!  I haven't seen it in years.  Good to know that it's available at Sally's.

 	 		Quote:
 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



		 			its by inm. they have the little bottle and *the huge 73 ml one*





 i get it at sallys


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 20, 2013)

I went on a Dior rampage today. My 1st order was the one I was planning to get from Nordstrom for the triple points.



 		Creme Abricot Nail Cream 	
 		Spring Ball 	
 		Delice 	
 		Princess 	
 		Diablotine 	
 		Gel Coat 	
 		Perfecto 
 
  	I threw in Perfecto and the Gel top coat at the last minute, so I guess those two weren't planned. Then I placed a phone order with Sephora to use my personal 10% discount.



 		Lilac 	
 		Purple Mix 	
 		Gris Montaigne 
 
  	Gris Montaigne is still listed on Sephora's site for $23, so I thought why not. Lol! I think it's funny how we all saw Lilac. I think it popped up on Sephora's site last night. We must have some sort of polish radar. But I didn't know it's supposed to be Frou Frou! Now I'm more excited about it. I really wanted that color. I wish they kept the name, too.

  	While I was on the phone with Sephora, I also got a replacement for Harem. They're shipping out a new one, but they did request for me to send back the ruined one.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 20, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hauls won't stop here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'll join you!


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

.....yay, stunning haul, CartoonChic!!!




  	And I will  join you too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I went on a Dior rampage today. My 1st order was the one I was planning to get from Nordstrom for the triple points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went on a Dior rampage today. My 1st order was the one I was planning to get from Nordstrom for the triple points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Nice!!!  I just used my 10% off code for the sephora "frou frou" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the Juicy Couture La La jumped in my cart. I've been hearing so many good things about it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy First Day of Spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I got that collection too, but haven't worn any of them yet. I agree with honey, I think you'll like them. I've swatched them and the texture is pretty neat. They're not fully opaque, but very glossy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Nice!!!  I just used my 10% off code for the sephora "frou frou"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have polish on the brain. I looked up Juicy Couture La La thinking it was a polish.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have polish on the brain. I looked up Juicy Couture La La thinking it was a polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

*HAPPY SPRING CC.  EVEN HAPPIER HAULING! AWESOME HAUL! YAY! YIPPIE, HOORAY*






CartoonChic said:


> I went on a Dior rampage today. My 1st order was the one I was planning to get from Nordstrom for the triple points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope you'll love the new Diors, as well as PM & GM!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

You mean it's not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding






honey on boost said:


>


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

...me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I have polish on the brain.* I looked up Juicy Couture La La thinking it was a polish.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got that collection too, but haven't worn any of them yet. I agree with honey, I think you'll like them. I've swatched them and the texture is pretty neat. They're not fully opaque, but very glossy.  That's awesome! Did you get them from Macy's?  I held off on Calypso.  Is it a must-have?  Do you find them hard to work with?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Avenue Maintain, described as a parisian blue is really pretty too.  Dominique, I fear you've come full force, over to the dark side.  Yippee


  	That's one of the two shades I'm considering buying from the collection (the other one is Madison Ave-hue). I might have dupes, so I need to do a bit of investigative work (i.e., googling lol) first.


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my coworkers all LOVED this combo I don't remember the last time I got so many complimemts( even from my male coworker lol)! one of them said it reminded her of water eggs lol


  	Your coworkers know what they're talking about


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went on a Dior rampage today. My 1st order was the one I was planning to get from Nordstrom for the triple points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	"Dior rampage" just about covers it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Awesome haul. Enjoy your new goodies. And do let us know how you like Creme Abricot


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

The legend continues...

  	Wheelie spam Zoya edition pt1:



 





 				1 				Ivanka  				11 				Gemma 				2 				Charla  				12 				Caitlin 				3 				Mimi  				13 				Dree 				4 				Alegra  				14 				Yara 				5 				Valerie  				15 				Neeka 				6 				Lisa  				16 				Julieanne 				7 				Tiffany  				17 				Edyta 				8 				Nidhi  				18 				Izzy 				9 				Dannii  				19 				Faye 				10 				Jules  				20 				Apple


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Wheelie spam Zoya edition pt2:




 




 				1 				Sparkle Gloss TC  				11 				Kelly 				2 				Shimmer  				12 				Shawn 				3 				Glimmer  				13 				Irene 				4 				Pasha  				14 				Kotori 				5 				Deidra  				15 				Raven 				6 				Rea  				16 				Yasmeen 				7 				Zara  				17 				Rihana 				8 				Adina  				18 				Blair 				9 				Ki  				19 				Savita 				10 				Freja  				20 				Veruschka


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Wheelie spam Zoya edition pt3:




 




 				1 				Tru  				11 				Midori 				2 				Lotus  				12 				Harley 				3 				Skylar  				13 				Roxy 				4 				Meg  				14 				- 				5 				Zuza  				15 				- 				6 				Rory  				16 				- 				7 				Kimber  				17 				- 				8 				Song  				18 				- 				9 				Jo  				19 				- 				10 				Tallulah  				20 				-


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

I spam therefore I am.

  	Nubar pt1:



 




 				1 				Purple Beach  				11 				Twilight Kiss 				2 				Moon Shadow  				12 				Boyfriend Jeans 				3 				Peacock Feathers  				13 				Lime Green Glitter 				4 				Indigo Illusion  				14 				Grass Green Glitter 				5 				Midnight Glory  				15 				Teal Glitter 				6 				Cotton Candy  				16 				Meadow Sparkle 				7 				Candy Apple  				17 				Night Sparkle 				8 				Strawberry Punch *  				18 				Violet Sparkle 				9 				Peach Sherbet *  				19 				Petunia Sparkle 				10 				Iced Licorice  				20 				Hyacinth Sparkle


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Nubar pt2:




 





 				1 				Citadel  				11 				Earth 				2 				Knight's Armor  				12 				- 				3 				Purple Rain Glitter  				13 				- 				4 				Sphinx Purple  				14 				- 				5 				Blissful  				15 				- 				6 				Vino  				16 				- 				7 				Vaso  				17 				- 				8 				Gem  				18 				- 				9 				Reclaim  				19 				Nubar 2010 				10 				Greener  				20 				Opulent Pearl


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Orly pt1:



 




 				1 				Iron Butterfly  				11 				Space Cadet 				2 				Pixie Dust  				12 				Fantasea 				3 				Enchanted Forest  				13 				Rockin Rocket 				4 				Wandering Vine  				14 				Meet Me Under The Mistletoe 				5 				Wild Wisteria  				15 				Winter Wonderland 				6 				Thorned Rose  				16 				Bailamos 				7 				Glam  				17 				Calypso Breeze 				8 				Royal Navy  				18 				- 				9 				Lunar Eclipse  				19 				- 				10 				Galaxy Girl  				20 				-


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

Orly pt2:




 




 				1 				Sapphire Silk  				11 				- 				2 				Androgynie  				12 				- 				3 				Night Owl  				13 				- 				4 				Rock Solid  				14 				- 				5 				Flirty  				15 				- 				6 				Here Comes Trouble  				16 				- 				7 				After Party  				17 				- 				8 				Preamp  				18 				- 				9 				Go Deeper  				19 				- 				10 				-  				20 				-


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

And the last one for tonight: My lone Essie wheel.




 




 				1 				Merino Cool  				11 				School Of Hard Rocks 				2 				Sew Psyched  				12 				Armed & Ready 				3 				Pretty Edgy  				13 				She's Picture Perfect 				4 				Demure Vixen  				14 				Sexy Divide 				5 				Sag Harbor  				15 				Swing Velvet * 				6 				Mesmerise  				16 				Splash Of Grenadine 				7 				Angora Cardi  				17 				Lapis Of Luxury 				8 				Smokin Hot  				18 				Turquise & Caicos 				9 				Coat Azure  				19 				Playa Del Platinum 				10 				Smooth Sailing  				20 				Chinchilly


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

*Buick....*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Buick I LOVE your wheels.  I get all excited when I see a color that I know and have.  I get hysterical when I see a color that I don't have, but want.  Your set up is amazing to me---I just love it! 






BuickMackane said:


> Nubar pt2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Buick I LOVE your wheels.  I get all excited when I see a color that I know and have.  I get hysterical when I see a color that I don't have, but want.  Your set up is amazing to me---I just love it!


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

BTW _thebeautylookbook_ has swatches and comparison swatches of Chanel Taboo:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/03/chanel-taboo-583-le-vernis.html


  	And also of Dior Diablotine:

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/03/dior-diablotine-643-and-gel-top-coat.html

  	She did also test and review the Dior Gel Top Coat!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2013)

Nah. One of our neighbours is a bitch. The ones opposite are nice people and they do take in some packages sometimes, but with my online shopping tendencies, I really couldn't rely on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	As for holos, I always use a TC, but I put an extra coat of holo on it to help the holo effect. Layla poliishes don't normally chip this quickly, it was probably due to the swimming pool and washing my hair. 



BuickMackane said:


> I'm kicking myself for not getting more Finders Keepers when they were still available. I'll be all over them like a fly on fresh dog turd if they're ever restocked but I have a feeling that ship's sailed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2013)

For tonite, Buick, for tonite?


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm kicking myself for not getting more Finders Keepers when they were still available. I'll be all over them like a fly on fresh dog turd if they're ever restocked but I have a feeling that ship's sailed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	They actually restock Hare quite often. You can still get them. Do you get notices from Llarowe about the releases?

  	You just need to be ready with your fingers on the buttons!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> They actually restock Hare quite often. You can still get them. Do you get notices from Llarowe about the releases?
> 
> You just need to be ready with your fingers on the buttons!


  	Yes, I get e-mails from LLarowe. I was pretty sceptical about the whole indie thing until quite recently (I never thought of BB Couture, Picture Polish etc. as indie for some reason) so I didn't buy any. The floodgates are now wide open 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Finders Keepers was winter 2012, right? I really hope they haven't stopped producing them.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/opi-bond-girls-collection/

  	SOURCE : ALLURABEAUTY






I need the 6 !


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 20, 2013)

MACina said:


> BTW _thebeautylookbook_ has swatches and comparison swatches of Chanel Taboo:
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/03/chanel-taboo-583-le-vernis.html
> 
> ...


  	now I want both of these even more!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Too late. I'm way past the point of no return. I'll consider myself lucky if I don't turn into a NPA equivalent of Ozzy in my old age.














 This had me laughing so much. I can so see this happening. I normally have my face close to my nails when I polish, so I may be showing early signs of fumes affliction.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol usps do ships polish within the us, but then why tell them its polish??


  	I tried there too.  I don't know why I kept telling them it was polish.  I guess I thought I'd feel bad if it exploded on them.  LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



That is surprising!!!  Freckle looks so much better IRL.  Photos don't seem to capture it quite right.  I love it.




That's awesome! Did you get them from Macy's?  I held off on Calypso.  Is it a must-have?  Do you find them hard to work with?



  	I recall you saying how much you like Freckle, so that made me want to check it out. I got Acapulco and Lagoon from Macy's. I was so happy to find them because the boutique only had Cosmo and Calypso. I didn't know where I would find the other two, then I stumbled upon them at Macy's.

  	Buick, your wheels are amazing.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried there too.  I don't know why I kept telling them it was polish.  I guess I thought I'd feel bad if it exploded on them.  LOL


  	    i get you before specktra i had never ever gone to the mail. and then i was afraid of mailing things. now i ship lots of polishes and is ok cause they are "BOOKs" lol heavy books!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

omg Buick i love all those POLISHES!! the nubar wheels look gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make me want more and more


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my coworkers all LOVED this combo I don't remember the last time I got so many complimemts( even from my male coworker lol)! one of them said it reminded her of water eggs lol


  	      i love this!! im going to get WisW on friday!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

this swatches Made me get Taboo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://chahevu.blogspot.de/2013/03/komm-du-kleines-ferkel.html


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> this swatches Made me get Taboo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yeah that's a beautiful color....  

  	LOL at books!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

i went to TJmaxx and the had OPI DUOS a regular creme plus a Shatter. at  $7.99, also some sephora nail polishes at $3.99. they had nail envy from opi too.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

i also got my pirouette my whistle in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  	and my current mani 



  	Essence Irreplaceable


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> this swatches Made me get Taboo
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> this swatches Made me get Taboo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's gorgeous isn't it Kimibos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to see pics when you do your mani.  I still have not yet worn mine----I suspect we all have a boat-load of those right?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

Oh how pretty!  That was made for your nails!!!!


kimibos said:


> i also got my pirouette my whistle in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's gorgeous isn't it Kimibos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    yes, ill get it on monday so ill do my mani immediately with it!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh how pretty!  That was made for your nails!!!!


  	    oh thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This had me laughing so much. I can so see this happening. I normally have my face close to my nails when I polish, so I may be showing early signs of fumes affliction.






You have to wonder also if Ozzie was wearing Sharon's NP on that pinky


----------



## MACina (Mar 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i also got my pirouette my whistle in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





...pretty mani, kimibos!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 20, 2013)

love the manis kimibos!  
  	mall of you are seriously making me want taboo!!! is there really nothing close enough lol ;( I'm afraid I'm going to spend all my fashion sets money lol


----------



## MRV (Mar 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/opi-bond-girls-collection/
> 
> SOURCE : ALLURABEAUTY
> 
> ...




















 (just wanted to do this : ) )


  	I had this urge to combine BL Squatter and Fiver so here's my first attempt to do gradient nails. Hmmm.... not a total success, it's ok from a distance.


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> I always tried to close my eyes to them because I thought that they are difficult to get (well, some are) and/or I could not get them here. But then I think I saw some polish on a local blog and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Wow, I love it, MRV


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2013)

I like it a lot, MRV! How did you do it? With a sponge?
  	I still have to try something similar.

  	After seeing Buick's wheels I so want to order some Indie polishes, but there's always that insane shipping and tax that holds me back. Can't win, you see: either I order loads so that shipping is cheap and pay a lot of customs tax, or skip that because I order only three or so and shipping is super expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The dilemma a NPA has to face!!!

  	Here are some manis I did. First for St. Patrick's Day, a classic (AEs Dragon)






  	Then I finally got my second Korean NP: That's Missha's aptly named PBL601.






  	I used it in a sandwich mani with (you guessed it) Raindrops! It's not exactly like the sandwich with DL Glitter in the Air MRV linked to some time ago, but it's such a happy mani! Makes me happy just to look at it.


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

....gorgeous, Anneri!

  	I do so much love Dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the Missha polish is so beautiful too...love the glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> I like it a lot, MRV! How did you do it? With a sponge?
> I still have to try something similar.
> 
> After seeing Buick's wheels I so want to order some Indie polishes, but there's always that insane shipping and tax that holds me back. Can't win, you see: either I order loads so that shipping is cheap and pay a lot of customs tax, or skip that because I order only three or so and shipping is super expensive.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

I would love these just for the names alone---super cute Dominique!


Dominique33 said:


> http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/opi-bond-girls-collection/
> 
> SOURCE : ALLURABEAUTY
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

MRV your mani is so pretty---I really like it!  I would need a tutorial and a large rubber mat cause I'm sure I'd make a mess of that.  Your's looks great----I love your color choices!






MRV said:


> I always tried to close my eyes to them because I thought that they are difficult to get (well, some are) and/or I could not get them here. But then I think I saw some polish on a local blog and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Very lovely Anneri!  Dragon looks awesome on you, as does the ever illusive Rain Drops!  Love, love, love how you embellished it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!!!!!!!  A happy mani indeed!
I love that DL bottle too.


Anneri said:


> I like it a lot, MRV! How did you do it? With a sponge?
> I still have to try something similar.
> 
> After seeing Buick's wheels I so want to order some Indie polishes, but there's always that insane shipping and tax that holds me back. Can't win, you see: either I order loads so that shipping is cheap and pay a lot of customs tax, or skip that because I order only three or so and shipping is super expensive.
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

that's a great first attempt. 


MRV said:


> I always tried to close my eyes to them because I thought that they are difficult to get (well, some are) and/or I could not get them here. But then I think I saw some polish on a local blog and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

Very pretty!!  


Anneri said:


> I like it a lot, MRV! How did you do it? With a sponge?
> I still have to try something similar.
> 
> After seeing Buick's wheels I so want to order some Indie polishes, but there's always that insane shipping and tax that holds me back. Can't win, you see: either I order loads so that shipping is cheap and pay a lot of customs tax, or skip that because I order only three or so and shipping is super expensive.
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I like it a lot, MRV! How did you do it? With a sponge?
> I still have to try something similar.
> 
> After seeing Buick's wheels I so want to order some Indie polishes, but there's always that insane shipping and tax that holds me back. Can't win, you see: either I order loads so that shipping is cheap and pay a lot of customs tax, or skip that because I order only three or so and shipping is super expensive.
> ...


	That Korean polish is sooo pretty! I love the bottle too.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

hello everyone! anneri and MRV i love your manis!! 

  	AT NORDSTROMS:

Receive a full-size Nail Lacquer in 'Girls Just Want to Have Fun' when you purchase two Deborah Lippmann items. A $16 value. Online and in store. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order. This item cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses.

Receive a full-size '3 Free' Nail Lacquer in Thames with your $25 butter LONDON purchase. A $15 value. Online only. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order. This item cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses.

*They have the deborah  stacattos available!! *


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Kimibos---love your spirit of sharing with your fellow NPAs---you are consistently generous in that way.  THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!






kimibos said:


> hello everyone! anneri and MRV i love your manis!!
> 
> AT NORDSTROMS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Todays arrivals-----I awakened to snow on this, the second day of spring, but these NPs at my doorstep made it a bright day after all!!  









From the top, left to right:
 Royal Navy & Muggins
 Slapper & Snog
 Lagoon, Cosmo & Acapulco


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Kimibos---love your spirit of sharing with your fellow NPAs---you are consistently generous in that way.  THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!!


  	    your welcome!!  i love getting good deals so i want you guys to join in lol 

  	    i love your haul! i think i want muggins. my BL list is getting so long, i thought i was over with them but no. i may order some to get thames. those diors look summer perfect! 
  	    i decided to get the white/black and mint stacattos. and that gorgeous coral for free for now


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

....Medgal, these goodies make it a bright evening for me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	We have snow here too and I hate it.....but seeing these pretty polishes make me feel much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Todays arrivals-----I awakened to snow on this, the second day of spring, but these NPs at my doorstep made it a bright day after all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2013)

I think I've worked out why the Layla polish chipped on me so fast. Are you supposed to use the Aqua Base (I have Nfu Oh) on top of a base coat? I did before, but this time I didn't. Could it be why my mani chipped within hours?

  	I hauled BIG today and picked up my two indie packages (Darling Diva and Kelara), so I now have 21 polishes more than I did yesterday. Gulp! Will show you the pictures later when my daughter lets me use the computer.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hello everyone! anneri and MRV i love your manis!!
> 
> AT NORDSTROMS:
> 
> ...


  	Gah! Why don't they wait with these awesome promos until I'm in the US?! *wails*


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Gah! Why don't they wait with these awesome promos until I'm in the US?! *wails*


  	    hopefully they have the buy 2 get one free when you are here and then you can pick the shade that you want.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hopefully they have the buy 2 get one free when you are here and then you can pick the shade that you want.


	I hope so too!

  	I'm counting on you girls to update me on the most awesome deals around when I'm there!


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

Should be soon, right??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> I hope so too!
> I'm counting on you girls to update me on the most awesome deals around *when I'm there!*


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2013)

Just ask the seller to mark the customs form with a low value and/or mark it as gift, so you don't get charged customs. Most sellers don't mind doing it, even businesses like Llarowe mark it with $10, so I hardly ever get charged customs (if I do, it's usually because of a nasty eBay seller). In the UK the limit has been reduced to £15 now, which is $20, totally ridiculous!



Anneri said:


> I like it a lot, MRV! How did you do it? With a sponge?
> I still have to try something similar.
> 
> *After seeing Buick's wheels I so want to order some Indie polishes, but there's always that insane shipping and tax that holds me back. Can't win, you see: either I order loads so that shipping is cheap and pay a lot of customs tax, or skip that because I order only three or so and shipping is super expensive.
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> Should be soon, right???


  	18 days!!!!!!


----------



## Corally (Mar 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just ask the seller to mark the customs form with a low value and/or mark it as gift, so you don't get charged customs. Most sellers don't mind doing it, even businesses like Llarowe mark it with $10, so I hardly ever get charged customs (if I do, it's usually because of a nasty eBay seller). In the UK the limit has been reduced to £15 now, which is $20, totally ridiculous!


  And I thought the NL limit was awful hboy: €22/£19/$28


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> I had this urge to combine BL Squatter and Fiver so here's my first attempt to do gradient nails. Hmmm.... not a total success, it's ok from a distance.


  	No way this is your first gradient attempt!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, will try this in the future! *Apparently I had only nasty sellers in the past.*
> 
> 
> 18 days!!!!!!


----------



## MRV (Mar 21, 2013)

Quote:





 I have only 11! I was already worried because I hadn't reveiced anything until today. But now I'm fixed!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Todays arrivals-----I awakened to snow on this, the second day of spring, but these NPs at my doorstep made it a bright day after all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oooh, someone's been busy. I can't believe I took Slapper out of my cart at the last minute when I placed my big BL order. FAIL!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hello everyone! anneri and MRV i love your manis!!
> 
> AT NORDSTROMS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Buick---I'm sure I got it based on a recommendation from one of our NPAs here.  


BuickMackane said:


> Love 'em both!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

Alright folks, this is going to be a big one.

  	China Glaze pt1:



 




 				1 				Emerald Sparkle  				11 				Stellar 				2 				Ruby Pumps  				12 				Electric Lilac 				3 				C-C-Courage  				13 				Sour Apple 				4 				Dorothy Who?  				14 				Atlantis 				5 				5 Golden Rings  				15 				Visit Me In Prism 				6 				Ick-A-Body  				16 				Let's Do It In 3-D 				7 				Mummy May I  				17 				He's Going In Circles 				8 				Zombie Zest  				18 				Kaleidoscope Him Out 				9 				Midnight Mission  				19 				Octa Gone Wild 				10 				Swing Baby  				20 				How About A Tumble


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

YAY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> 18 days!!!!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

China Glaze pt2:




 




 				1 				Strawberry Fields  				11 				Wagon Trail 				2 				Grape Juice  				12 				Joy 				3 				Watermelon Rind  				13 				Coconut Kiss 				4 				Blk-Bila-Bong  				14 				Frostbite 				5 				Lubu Heels  				15 				Rainstorm 				6 				Stroll  				16 				Blue Island Iced Tea 				7 				Stella  				17 				FYI 				8 				Let's Groove  				18 				2Nite 				9 				Rodeo Fanatic  				19 				IDK 				10 				Gussied Up Green  				20 				LOL


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

China Glaze pt3:



 




 				1 				Heli-Yum  				11 				Cowgirl Up 				2 				Shower Together  				12 				Side Saddle 				3 				For Audrey  				13 				Prize Winning Mare 				4 				Secret Peri-winkle  				14 				Peace On Earth 				5 				Pink Underground  				15 				Party Hearty 				6 				Something Sweet  				16 				Mistletoe Kisses 				7 				Agent Lavender  				17 				Encouragement 				8 				Re-fresh Mint  				18 				Senorita Bonita 				9 				Four Leaf Clover  				19 				Below Deck 				10 				Grape Pop  				20 				Ahoy


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

China Glaze pt4:



 




 				1 				Skyscraper  				11 				Riveting 				2 				Trendsetter  				12 				Fast Track 				3 				It's Alive  				13 				Cast A Spell 				4 				Haunting  				14 				Immortal 				5 				Material Girl  				15 				- 				6 				Lorelei's Tiara  				16 				Full Spectrum 				7 				Tinsel Town  				17 				Prism 				8 				Gothic Lolita  				18 				Liquid Crystal 				9 				Gaga For Green  				19 				Optical Illusion 				10 				Dance Baby  				20 				Some Like It Haute


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

China Glaze pt5:



 




 				1 				Splish Splash  				11 				It's A Trap-eze! 				2 				Beach Cruise-r  				12 				Glitter All The Way 				3 				Hang-ten Toes  				13 				Water You Waiting For 				4 				Flirty Tankini  				14 				Running In Circles 				5 				-  				15 				Winter Holly 				6 				-  				16 				Angel Wings 				7 				-  				17 				Hello Gorgeous! 				8 				-  				18 				Exotic Encounters 				9 				-  				19 				Kalahari Kiss 				10 				Flying Dragon  				20 				I'm Not Lion


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 21, 2013)

Color Club:




 




 				1 				Soft As Cashmere  				11 				Volt Of Light 				2 				Wild Orchid  				12 				Revvvolution 				3 				Ulterior Motive  				13 				Gossip Column 				4 				-  				14 				Pucci-licious 				5 				-  				15 				Mrs. Robinson 				6 				-  				16 				Tangerine Scream 				7 				-  				17 				Electro Candy 				8 				Disco Dress  				18 				Ultra Violet 				9 				Warhol  				19 				Pure Energy 				10 				Jackie Oh!  				20 				-


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

It's also triple points days (3/20-3/24) at Nordstrom, so I've had a running online cart-full.  I made a huge purchase yesterday, loaded my cart again last night and then purchased again today after seeing the NP GWPs.  It doesn't look like the DL Ss are included in that Kimibos.  I wasn't planning on getting those anyway, but if someone is, check carefully first.  DL's 'Girls Just Wanna Have Fun' has been on my wish list for a long time, so it's nice to finally get it as a GWP.  I also got a couple of BLs to get the GWP of 'Thames'.
I should acquire a palette for drinking NP because i won't be able to afford a 'pint' or even a bottle of 'spring water', for that matter!






Thanks again Kimibos.  



I would never have seen the offer because I was buying other NP brands.
Quote:
 	Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



	 		hello everyone! anneri and MRV i love your manis!! 

 	 		AT NORDSTROMS:

Receive a full-size Nail Lacquer in 'Girls Just Want to Have Fun' when you purchase two Deborah Lippmann items. A $16 value. Online and in store. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order. This item cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses.

Receive a full-size '3 Free' Nail Lacquer in Thames with your $25 butter LONDON purchase. A $15 value. Online only. One per person, while supply lasts. Gift will be added automatically in Checkout and can only be shipped to the same destination as your order. This item cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses.

*They have the deborah  stacattos available!! *



Anneri said:


> Gah! Why don't they wait with these awesome promos until I'm in the US?! *wails*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love your CGs Buick-----and love your '*HAPPY WHEELS" * I love the way you have them arranged because the color groups stand out, it that makes sense.  I would think that makes it easy for you to locate a particular color.  I just think this is a brilliant system, and were it not for my NP wall racks I would have to adopt your program!!! (translated---steal your idea)


BuickMackane said:


> China Glaze pt5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's also triple points days (3/20-3/24) at Nordstrom, so I've had a running online cart-full.  I made a huge purchase yesterday, loaded my cart again last night and then purchased again today after seeing the NP GWPs.  It doesn't look like the DL Ss are included in that Kimibos.  I wasn't planning on getting those anyway, but if someone is, check carefully first.  DL's 'Girls Just Wanna Have Fun' has been on my wish list for a long time, so it's nice to finally get it as a GWP.  I also got a couple of BLs to get the GWP of 'Thames'.
> I should acquire a palette for drinking NP because i won't be able to afford a 'pint' or even a bottle of 'spring water', for that matter!
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i did order 2 stacattos and got the free deborah. what did you order??????


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The place is like Aladdin's cave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 21, 2013)

Is it crazy that I am jealous of you all having snow?? It's so hot here! I would love to look out the window and see snow right now.



Medgal07 said:


> Todays arrivals-----I awakened to snow on this, the second day of spring, but these NPs at my doorstep made it a bright day after all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 awesome nail mail!! You must try slapper asap. It's sooo pretty! I've worn it atleast 3-4 times in the past year which is weird for me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> I always tried to close my eyes to them because I thought that they are difficult to get (well, some are) and/or I could not get them here. But then I think I saw some polish on a local blog and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gradient nails ? Well, it's very pretty !


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 21, 2013)

Aaahhhh! I need to place a nail polish order. I just don't know where yet. So much to chose from, but limited funds. Thanks for sharing the Nordstrom deal, kimibos. I'm thinking about placing a Lippmann order. I already have Thames, so I'm not feeling the urge to place a Butter order. The Butters I ordered last week should be arriving today anyway.

  	Here's another PSA. Bloomingdale's has 3 of the the YSL tie die polishes. I'm tempted, but I want to wait for Nordstrom to get them. YSL is also coming out with a gorgeous green for their Summer 2013 collection. I stumbled upon it on Saks.com. They have a picture, but I don't see it for sale yet.

  	Great manis, MRV and Anneri. Love your haul, Med.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 21, 2013)

After seeing Medgal's mani I had to try my Nymphea. I was sooo worried this would be a "cool" pastel and look horrible on me but it's the total opposite! I love that it's a lighter shade of St. Tropez but in the same color family. The formula was awesome and not streaky at all.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

omg nice!!!  


Medgal07 said:


> Todays arrivals-----I awakened to snow on this, the second day of spring, but these NPs at my doorstep made it a bright day after all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

I want these!!!  


BuickMackane said:


> China Glaze pt3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> After seeing Medgal's mani I had to try my Nymphea. I was sooo worried this would be a "cool" pastel and look horrible on me but it's the total opposite! I love that it's a lighter shade of St. Tropez but in the same color family. The formula was awesome and not streaky at all.


  	      beautiful!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> After seeing Medgal's mani I had to try my Nymphea. I was sooo worried this would be a "cool" pastel and look horrible on me but it's the total opposite! I love that it's a lighter shade of St. Tropez but in the same color family. The formula was awesome and not streaky at all.








  I should have mine next month.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

these look like jellly beans!!!  Love it!!  


BuickMackane said:


> Color Club:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i did order 2 stacattos and got the free deborah. what did you order??????


  	Which ones did u get? I'm hoping my order ones thru  I got the pink and mint ones plus chanel taboo and dior diablotine!  might as well get more np than lipsticks lol at least I use my np!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Which ones did u get? I'm hoping my order ones thru  I got the pink and mint ones plus chanel taboo and dior diablotine!  might as well get more np than lipsticks lol at least I use my np!!


  	   i got the mint and black/white ones. and taboo yesterday . nice haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im skipping mac: fashion sets, sweet something and prob extra-dimension. i can only afford polish right now which i use more too.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 21, 2013)

It's so hard to keep up with this thread, lol. So many beautiful polishes, so little time!

  	Just here to contribute a mini drugstore polish haul I made the other day. Lots of amazing spring/summer polishes coming out!





  	(L to R: Maybelline - _Coral Glow_, Wet N Wild - _Frosted Over_, L'Oreal - _Macaroon Me Madly_, L'Oreal - _Pistachio Dream_)

  	You can't see it in my picture, but _Coral Glow_ has a gorgeous, fine gold shimmer running through it. I'm a sucker for gold shimmer! _Pistachio Dream _has a really beautiful shimmer, too, and is more green than it comes across in my picture.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> After seeing Medgal's mani I had to try my Nymphea. I was sooo worried this would be a "cool" pastel and look horrible on me but it's the total opposite! I love that it's a lighter shade of St. Tropez but in the same color family. The formula was awesome and not streaky at all.


  	I want this!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nymphea is really beautiful, we don't have it in France though.

http://nailcandy101.com/wp-content/...ollection-Swatches-Press-Release-Pictures.jpg

  	SOURCE : NAILCANDY101

  	Fall 2013....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Waiting, waiting that's our destiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Before that so many beautiful collections ahead !


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes before that....

http://nailcandy101.com/launches-dior-bird-of-paradise-summer-2013-collection/#more-2940


  	SOURCE : NAILCANDY101








  	Summer 2013 collections are simply gorgeous !


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2013)

Finally, here's a few pictures of today's haul and the two loads of indie polishes I picked up from the post office. Still waiting for my Llarowe package and two eBay purchases (only one of them is nail polish), hope I get them tomorrow.

  	Sinful Colours:




  	Boots and Tesco haul:




  	Darling Diva Polishes:




  	Kelara polishes:




  	The colours aren't quite right, the Sinful Colours that looks blue (second from the right) is actually a gorgeous purple. The DDPs are just amazing, holo with glitter/duochrome/shimmer, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

_

_
_Covergirl Out of the Blue topped with NFU 52 _


_

_
_Zoya Fei Fei- very hard for me to photograph but im loving this color. _


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, here's a few pictures of today's haul and the two loads of indie polishes I picked up from the post office. Still waiting for my Llarowe package and two eBay purchases (only one of them is nail polish), hope I get them tomorrow.
> Sinful Colours:
> 
> 
> ...








 wow all these look gorgeous!! the kelara bottle look cute. and nice shades from sinful colors! Amazing haul in general lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2013)

Gorgeous! I have Fei Fei, should wear it sometime soon.



kimibos said:


> wow all these look gorgeous!! the kelara bottle look cute. and nice shades from sinful colors! Amazing haul in general lol.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my goodies! My Nordstrom Butter Londons, Sephora Diors and replacement Harem were delivered. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's too dark to take pictures. I'll have to do it tomorrow. They're all so beautiful. Dior Lilac is a pretty pale purple. I thought it would be like Butter London Molly Coddled, but they're different. Lilac is actually lilac and leans blue. Molly Coddled is lavender and leans pink. They're very different. Butter London Torch is a pretty orange coral with gold shimmer. Love it.

  	@ Anitacska and kimibos -


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got my goodies! My Nordstrom Butter Londons, Sephora Diors and replacement Harem were delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	my dior wishlist grows! I'm hoping they are available still in the next couple of weeks!  I want Lilac, ultra violet and nymphea !!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 21, 2013)

http://nailcandy101.com/launches-opi-couture-de-minnie-collection/
  	Another Minnie Mouse collection? guess that's another MINI set for me lmao!!
  	waiting to hit submit on my Norrdies order ughhhhhh!!! 3 DL 1 chanel and 1 Dior!! why can't Nordies have any of the Diors that I want?!??


----------



## Corally (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm too cheap to buy high-end np. :lol:


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://nailcandy101.com/launches-opi-couture-de-minnie-collection/
> Another Minnie Mouse collection? guess that's another MINI set for me lmao!!
> waiting to hit submit on my Norrdies order ughhhhhh!!! 3 DL 1 chanel and 1 Dior!! why can't Nordies have any of the Diors that I want?!??


	I have more stuff waiting in my cart too. Here's the green YSL polish.

  	http://www.armocromia.com/2013/02/fast-newsysl-saharienne-heat-summer.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm glad you decided to go for the GWPs.  I think CC & HOB mentioned how pretty Muggins is, so it's been on my list for quite some time.  I did see where the photo of the Staccato didn't indicate GWP until you selected the item, so I'm glad you're getting them.  That's awesome Kimibos. I'm looking forward to seeing your swatches of the Staccatos!


kimibos said:


> your welcome!!  i love getting good deals so i want you guys to join in lol
> 
> i love your haul! i think i want muggins. my BL list is getting so long, i thought i was over with them but no. i may order some to get thames. those diors look summer perfect!
> i decided to get the white/black and mint stacattos. and that gorgeous coral for free for now


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Perhaps the better question is what didn't I order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For the BL GWP I ordered Scoundrel because it appears to be a deeper, pinker mauve than Toff and Bumster because it's in the yellow family and CC endorsed it.  For the DL GWP I was at a loss, but checked my perpetual wish list and selected Moon Rendevous and I know What Boys Like, both of which are in the blue family.  The rest of my order included a few Chanels & Diors that have been waiting in queue for me to purchase.


kimibos said:


> i did order 2 stacattos and got the free deborah. what did you order??????


----------



## MACina (Mar 21, 2013)

....really????

	And I want the heat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I got my goodies! *My Nordstrom Butter Londons, Sephora Diors and replacement Harem were delivered. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes---totally!  It's way too cold.  It is pretty to look at but I'm over it---need warmth & sunshine.  I'm looking forward to wearing Slapper!!!


honey on boost said:


> After seeing Medgal's mani I had to try my Nymphea. I was sooo worried this would be a "cool" pastel and look horrible on me but it's the total opposite! I love that it's a lighter shade of St. Tropez but in the same color family. The formula was awesome and not streaky at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you CC.  Deciding what NP to buy is agonizing isn't it???  I'm better off working from a wish list!  Maybe Nordstrom will have the YSLs that you want in time for the 'Double Points' event.


CartoonChic said:


> Aaahhhh! I need to place a nail polish order. I just don't know where yet. So much to chose from, but limited funds. Thanks for sharing the Nordstrom deal, kimibos. I'm thinking about placing a Lippmann order. I already have Thames, so I'm not feeling the urge to place a Butter order. The Butters I ordered last week should be arriving today anyway.
> 
> Here's another PSA. Bloomingdale's has 3 of the the YSL tie die polishes. I'm tempted, but I want to wait for Nordstrom to get them. YSL is also coming out with a gorgeous green for their Summer 2013 collection. I stumbled upon it on Saks.com. They have a picture, but I don't see it for sale yet.
> 
> Great manis, MRV and Anneri. Love your haul, Med.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's funny---I was thinking the same thing.  Jelly beans are one of my favorite candies--I ate a bag of Sweet Tarts jelly beans last weekend---cause you can't eat just one!


kimibos said:


> i got the mint and black/white ones. and taboo yesterday . nice haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Great haul Xelamazing!!!  



  Shimmer seems to be pretty popular---I especially love  the pale shades. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful Kimibos.  Your manis are just stunning!!!  







CartoonChic said:


> I got my goodies! My Nordstrom Butter Londons, Sephora Diors and replacement Harem were delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 21, 2013)

Naughtyp, it seems Dior is all over the map in terms of where their NPs land and they frequently enter into exclusivity arrangements with stores/boutiques to solely carry a particular nail polish.  It's a real treasure hunt, AKA source of frustration for Dior nail polish enthusiasts.






Naughtyp said:


> http://nailcandy101.com/launches-opi-couture-de-minnie-collection/
> Another Minnie Mouse collection? guess that's another MINI set for me lmao!!
> waiting to hit submit on my Norrdies order ughhhhhh!!! 3 DL 1 chanel and 1 Dior!! why can't Nordies have any of the Diors that I want?!??


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you CC.  Deciding what NP to buy is agonizing isn't it???  I'm better off working from a wish list!  Maybe Nordstrom will have the YSLs that you want in time for the 'Double Points' event.


  	My wishlist is crazy long, so it's still hard to decide sometimes. It would be great if the YSLs appear during the triple points event. I placed two more Nordstrom orders. The first was for the MAC 188 brush (been on my to-buy list forever), YSL Khaki Arty and Rouge Expressionniste, and the mint and salt & pepper Lippmanns with the Girls Just Want to Have Fun GWP. It'll be my first creme Lippmann polish. I only have her glitters until now.

  	The second order was only for Taboo. I used my first Nordstrom Note to get it for only $7! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I was thinking this was going to be my last big polish purchase until next month, but my last Sephora order renewed my VIB status. I wasn't expecting to get it so early. It was definitely the Illamasquas and Diors that did it. I have another 10% discount to use. I'm tempted to get more Illamasquas, but I think I'll save it. Isn't Sephora doing a 15% VIB discount next month?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Perhaps the better question is what didn't I order?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	More Chanels and Diors? Do tell.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://nailcandy101.com/launches-opi-couture-de-minnie-collection/
> Another Minnie Mouse collection? guess that's another MINI set for me lmao!!
> waiting to hit submit on my Norrdies order ughhhhhh!!! 3 DL 1 chanel and 1 Dior!! why can't Nordies have any of the Diors that I want?!??


	I'm tempted to get another Minnie Mouse polish. The only OPI that I have is one from the last Minnie collection. The one with the hearts.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2013)

Anitacska: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <- That's me right now.

  	Honey, kimibos, beautiful manis!!!

  	Have we seen those swatches already? http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/03/01/essie-resort-2013-collection/
  	I think I need everything but the coral (already own the dupe).


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My wishlist is crazy long, so it's still hard to decide sometimes. It would be great if the YSLs appear during the triple points event. I placed two more Nordstrom orders. The first was for the MAC 188 brush (been on my to-buy list forever), YSL Khaki Arty and Rouge Expressionniste, and the mint and salt & pepper Lippmanns with the Girls Just Want to Have Fun GWP. It'll be my first creme Lippmann polish. I only have her glitters until now.
> 
> The second order was only for Taboo. I used my first Nordstrom Note to get it for only $7!
> 
> ...


  	I only have DL Mermaids Dream and Here comes the Queen (Juicy Couture exclusive) so I'm excited to be getting 3 more! I think I'm covered as far as sprinkle polishes now but I do also want the one in the nails inc ice cream and sprinkles mini set! lol I can't wait to get my order  I HAD to get taboo after that link Kimibods posted! 

  	When u have a chance can u post a pic of the lilac dior next to the BL? I'm trying to exude If I really need it lol 

  	I also made VIB again already lol what is the 15% off u speak of? I'm trying to d IDE what I want to use my 10% off for..... probably another Illamasqua lol  or the nails inc ice cream set. 

  	aside from my mini Minnie Mouse set I only got a full bottle of the heart glitter too! lol


----------



## MRV (Mar 22, 2013)

Quote:
   	Which ones did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

I got Peonie, Catherine, Roller Girl, Stripper Pole, Blonde Tornado (same order as in the picture). Peonie has very fine teal shimmer, Catherine has bigger blue shimmer, Roller Girl has multicolour glitter, Stripper Pole has gold glitter and Blonde Tornado is duochrome, and of course they're all holo as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks, Buick! You should've seen them before the TC
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I only have DL Mermaids Dream and Here comes the Queen (Juicy Couture exclusive) so I'm excited to be getting 3 more! I think I'm covered as far as sprinkle polishes now but I do also want the one in the* nails inc ice cream and sprinkles* mini set! lol I can't wait to get my order  I HAD to get taboo after that link Kimibods posted!
> 
> When u have a chance can u post a pic of the lilac dior next to the BL? I'm trying to exude If I really need it lol
> 
> ...


  	The sprinkle look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

  	Bummer, I just received a broken polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh no, that's so sad!

  	I missed the postman again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to go and pick up 2 packages tomorrow, one isn't nail polish, it's the new Chantecaille Save The Sharks palette I picked up on eBay for half the retail price, but the other is either my Llarowe order or my eBay one. 



MRV said:


> It's Jade on steroids!
> 
> The sprinkle look
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Today's incoming----small haul but mighty. *Dior's Lilac was my accidental find at Sephora*.  What's interesting is that it was not listed with their master list of Dior NP and had I not conducted a random search we would have missed this one!  I guess it was Beshert (Meant to be ).  Harem, this gorgeous color which is sooo Medgal was forced upon me by our dear CC.  Thank you CC---it's gorgeous!


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2013)

....GORGEOUS, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Today's incoming----small haul but mighty. *Dior's Lilac was my accidental find at Sephora*.  What's interesting is that it was not listed with their master list of Dior NP and had I not conducted a random search we would have missed this one!  I guess it was Beshert (Meant to be ).  Harem, this gorgeous color which is sooo Medgal was forced upon me by our dear CC.  Thank you CC---it's gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> More Chanels and Diors? Do tell.


 Just worked through my wish list of oldies and tried to separate the must haves (LEs vs my color preferences) amongst what in some instances, were NP shades that are tremendously similar to each other.  At any rate, my end game is to wear this stuff because I'm starting to feel like a NP hoarder---like I'll end up on that show 'HOARDERS'.  I'll be shown with no furnishings or food---just stacks and stacks of nail polish.  *Smiling now and thinking so what's wrong with that?*


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

NP Crack-----the colors---oh the colors!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So alluring.  I want them all.


Anneri said:


> Anitacska:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

I did a late night mani with Dior Lilac and Illamasqua Speckle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was originally going to pair Speckle with Butter Molly Coddled, but Lilac matches better. I'll be able to post pics later today. I have some things to take care of first. I'll include the comparison pic for you Naughty.

  	Sorry to hear about your broken polish, Anitacska. It seems to be spreading.





Medgal07 said:


> Today's incoming----small haul but mighty. *Dior's Lilac was my accidental find at Sephora*.  What's interesting is that it was not listed with their master list of Dior NP and had I not conducted a random search we would have missed this one!  I guess it was Beshert (Meant to be ).  Harem, this gorgeous color which is sooo Medgal was forced upon me by our dear CC.  Thank you CC---it's gorgeous!








Isn't it purty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

You'll love the 188.  I like using it with highly pigmented cream blush to minimize the amount of product I pick up & have more control over the product.  What an awesome, champion shopper you are----very strategic! You will also love Taboo & for $7. 



 It's a real 'CC' kind of NP.

I'll have to look into the the Sephora 15% VIB.  I've been so busy racking up the triple point at Nordies 






CartoonChic said:


> My wishlist is crazy long, so it's still hard to decide sometimes. It would be great if the YSLs appear during the triple points event. I placed two more Nordstrom orders. The first was for the MAC 188 brush (been on my to-buy list forever), YSL Khaki Arty and Rouge Expressionniste, and the mint and salt & pepper Lippmanns with the Girls Just Want to Have Fun GWP. It'll be my first creme Lippmann polish. I only have her glitters until now.
> 
> The second order was only for Taboo. I used my first Nordstrom Note to get it for only $7!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you MACina!!! 


CartoonChic said:


> I did a late night mani with Dior Lilac and Illamasqua Speckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Naughtyp----I saw your request for a pic of Dior's Lilac & BL's Molly Coddled for comparison so I had a minute & took a quick one.  They look more similar on camera than IRL. MC appears deeper and pinker than Lilac.  Hope this helps your decision.  Keep in mind, Lilac is exclusive to Sephora and LE---might not be around too long.








Naughtyp said:


> I only have DL Mermaids Dream and Here comes the Queen (Juicy Couture exclusive) so I'm excited to be getting 3 more! I think I'm covered as far as sprinkle polishes now but I do also want the one in the nails inc ice cream and sprinkles mini set! lol I can't wait to get my order  I HAD to get taboo after that link Kimibods posted!
> 
> When u have a chance can u post a pic of the lilac dior next to the BL? I'm trying to exude If I really need it lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a late night mani with Dior Lilac and Illamasqua Speckle. :eyelove:  I was originally going to pair Speckle with Butter Molly Coddled, but Lilac matches better. I'll be able to post pics later today. I have some things to take care of first. I'll include the comparison pic for you Naughty.  Sorry to hear about your broken polish, Anitacska. It seems to be spreading.     I'm not sure, but I think Sephora has a spring VIB sale for 15% off in April. I hope it's true. I'll save the 10% for later if that's the case.    :encore: Isn't it purty!


  This time it wasn't me, it was MRV.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-san-francisco-collection-swatches-pictures-press-release/

  	OPI San Francisco collection for Fall 2013. Well, beautiful, isn't it ?

  	SOURCE : SWATCHANDLEARN


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-san-francisco-collection-swatches-pictures-press-release/  OPI San Francisco collection for Fall 2013. Well, beautiful, isn't it ?  SOURCE : SWATCHANDLEARN


  I really like the greeny purple one. The rest I don't much care for. Just as well, lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2013)

I love them all ( let's say 9 ) so you're lucky !  I really love OPI, I really love all nail polish brands lol !


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

d


Medgal07 said:


> Today's incoming----small haul but mighty. *Dior's Lilac was my accidental find at Sephora*.  What's interesting is that it was not listed with their master list of Dior NP and had I not conducted a random search we would have missed this one!  I guess it was Beshert (Meant to be ).  Harem, this gorgeous color which is sooo Medgal was forced upon me by our dear CC.  Thank you CC---it's gorgeous!


  	on my way to sephora now!! lol


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 22, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-san-francisco-collection-swatches-pictures-press-release/
> 
> OPI San Francisco collection for Fall 2013. Well, beautiful, isn't it ?
> 
> SOURCE : SWATCHANDLEARN


  	Thank goodness another I can pass.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 22, 2013)

but I can't pass ! And I hope the James Bond Girls collection will be launched her, I can't pass either lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

They didn't have the lilac dior out and I didn't kno if I was going to buy it or not so I didn't want to ask them to go get it from the back. they (sephora) didn't have the nails inc ice cream set out either so I figured it wasn't meant to get today lol haven't got a confirmation on my Nordies order yet tho!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Naughtyp----I saw your request for a pic of Dior's Lilac & BL's Molly Coddled for comparison so I had a minute & took a quick one.  They look more similar on camera than IRL. MC appears deeper and pinker than Lilac.  Hope this helps your decision.  Keep in mind, Lilac is exclusive to Sephora and LE---might not be around too long.


  	Thank you medgal ! they look different enough for me I hope I can find it one I have the funds ;/. I'm using all my money to get a new lilac purse. I found so I like 1 is juicy and the other is coach.  Of course they are both on sale and sold out online already!! so I have to get one of them ASAP fron the store lol. so sad I won't be able to buy np for almost two weeks lol! ;( I think I can still post a pic of my mani every day  to get my fix in somehow lol. 

  	Do you have Nudge from Illamasqua? if so can u  please post a pic next to  Dior nymphea? I don't know if I need these Diors they are an expensive brand  to collect lol but I kno I'm getting that green set for sure!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This time it wasn't me, it was MRV.


	Oopsie! I was rushing through the posts before I left. I think I got the quotes mixed up. My mistake!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I love them all ( let's say 9 ) so you're lucky !  I really love OPI, I really love all nail polish brands lol !


  	I want most of them just for their names lol since I live close to SF I feel connected to it  if it wasnt for the names I would only get like 5 ( Muir muir on the Wall, Peace & Love & Opi, Havent the foggiest, Embar-adare ya, and Alcatraz rocks)but now I want like 9 ( all then ones i just listed and Dining al Frisco, Lost on lombard, First date at ghe golden gate and wharf!Wharf!Whatf!) lol! I hope they make a mini set and then I can try more colors and buy the full size of whichever ones are not part of the set. 

  	I used to only buy stuff in fall and winter I wasn't ever into pastels till this year! This seems kinda boring after all the spring pastels and summer brights but I love these colors  I don't kno if I feel like giving opinthat much money tho lol we will see how the other fall and winter collections look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

GREAT Naughtyp






honey on boost said:


> Love them both!! I won't get my colorvision until Monday. I wish I would have checked the stores first!
> Thank goodness another I can pass.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

I went to my local JCP Sephora while I was out to see if they have Freckle in stock. Nope. Sold out. That means I need to venture out to the other store that's further away. What we NPAs do for polish. Med, any luck finding Fragile or are you just going to wait for an online restock? They had one at my JCP Sephora and two Scarce.

  	I went to the Ulta that's across the street to lick my wounds. I got China Glaze Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze. I hope I can find Freckle tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp, it seems Dior is all over the map in terms of where their NPs land and they frequently enter into exclusivity arrangements with stores/boutiques to solely carry a particular nail polish.  It's a real treasure hunt, AKA source of frustration for Dior nail polish enthusiasts.


  	That's what makes it fun right lol like a treasure hunt! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

No problem Naughtyp----glad I could enable help!  Sorry, but Nudge hasn't made its way off my wish list, but I think CC has it however, she doesn't yet have Nymphea.  I would say Nymphea is a must have.  Just look at how absolutely gorgeous it is on HOB a few pages back. 






Naughtyp said:


> Thank you medgal ! they look different enough for me I hope I can find it one I have the funds ;/. I'm using all my money to get a new lilac purse. I found so I like 1 is juicy and the other is coach.  Of course they are both on sale and sold out online already!! so I have to get one of them ASAP fron the store lol. so sad I won't be able to buy np for almost two weeks lol! ;( I think I can still post a pic of my mani every day  to get my fix in somehow lol.
> 
> Do you have Nudge from Illamasqua? if so can u  please post a pic next to  Dior nymphea? I don't know if I need these Diors they are an expensive brand  to collect lol but I kno I'm getting that green set for sure!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

Oops, I've just placed another order with Llarowe. I had some money sitting in my Paypal account, so I had to spend it, lol. I've ordered some Enchanted Polish, Girly Bits, Darling Diva Polish and Naild' It polishes. I have got to stop now. But they are just too pretty.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went to my local JCP Sephora while I was out to see if they have Freckle in stock. Nope. Sold out. That means I need to venture out to the other store that's further away. What we NPAs do for polish. Med, any luck finding Fragile or are you just going to wait for an online restock? They had one at my JCP Sephora and two Scarce.
> 
> I went to the Ulta that's across the street to lick my wounds. I got China Glaze Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze. I hope I can find Freckle tomorrow.


  	seriously I went to so many walmarts looking for the hard candy sprinkles! I sometimes go to the same store multiple times a week looking for new collections lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Thanks CC I wanna see ur mani! I already had a lilac polish picked out to do the same  I have opi Rumpleswiggin but it seems a lil watery. But I told myself no more pastel creams! lol
> That's what makes it fun right lol like a treasure hunt! lol






YES!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oops, I've just placed another order with Llarowe. I had some money sitting in my Paypal account, so I had to spend it, lol. I've ordered some Enchanted Polish, Girly Bits, Darling Diva Polish and Naild' It polishes. I have got to stop now. But they are just too pretty.


  	I want some enchanted np! I want one with a castle on it lol hopefully I will soon get my hands on one! which ones did u get?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> No problem Naughtyp----glad I could enable help!  Sorry, but Nudge hasn't made its way off my wish list, but I think CC has it however, she doesn't yet have Nymphea.  I would say Nymphea is a must have.  Just look at how absolutely gorgeous it is on HOB a few pages back.


  	ok I thought that was CC's haul but this thread. goes so fast I can't keep up lol!! 
  	CC a pic mod nymphea and nudge when u get it pretty please?! I agree it's a beautiful color I hope
  	itvtocks around. so I can get it but if not maybe nudge will do lol.  HOB makes everything look perfect lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

My mani a few days old already it's Diors spring ball I love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

You're good at the hunt CC!!! I decided to wait, but I was feeling eh---fragile so I ordered about 6 more Diors to make up for it.  I think when I neglected to get it with the other speckles I told myself that Illamasquas Caress, a lovely pale, cornflower blue was just as pretty.  Well------this is what skippers remorse feels like!!!







CartoonChic said:


> I went to my local JCP Sephora while I was out to see if they have Freckle in stock. Nope. Sold out. That means I need to venture out to the other store that's further away. What we NPAs do for polish. Med, any luck finding Fragile or are you just going to wait for an online restock? They had one at my JCP Sephora and two Scarce.
> 
> I went to the Ulta that's across the street to lick my wounds. I got China Glaze Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze. I hope I can find Freckle tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Accidents will happen Anitacska!!!






Anitacska said:


> Oops, I've just placed another order with Llarowe. I had some money sitting in my Paypal account, so I had to spend it, lol. I've ordered some Enchanted Polish, Girly Bits, Darling Diva Polish and Naild' It polishes. I have got to stop now. But they are just too pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Today's mani---feeling blue in Chanel's Sky Line


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


  	So pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Love it Naughtyp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks great on you!!!! 


Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You're good at the hunt CC!!! I decided to wait, but I was feeling eh---fragile so I ordered about 6 more Diors to make up for it.  I think when I neglected to get it with the other speckles I told myself that Illamasquas Caress, a lovely pale, cornflower blue was just as pretty.  Well------this is what skippers remorse feels like!!!


	I've been tempted to order Caress since it came back in stock yesterday. But I know I wouldn't stop with just one. Skyline is so pretty. I still haven't worn it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm so afraid to count all of my unused NP!  I'm really going to make an effort to wear everything at least once---_said choking & coughing with the very thought of it!_
It's very hard to stop at just one but they're so nice.  I'm really enjoying the formula and the range of colors.  I just wish Raindrops would come to Sephora!!!
You must wear Sky Line---I can see it looking really nice on your nails!!


CartoonChic said:


> I've been tempted to order Caress since it came back in stock yesterday. But I know I wouldn't stop with just one. Skyline is so pretty. I still haven't worn it.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2013)

I got Daydream Surprise, Tummy Time, Tender Heart and Djinn In A Bottle.



Naughtyp said:


> I want some enchanted np! I want one with a castle on it lol hopefully I will soon get my hands on one! which ones did u get?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's mani---feeling blue in Chanel's Sky Line


  	omg I need to wear mine still!! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Will do! But it won't be until April. You may end up with both of them before then. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!


  	K thank you    i have to wait until April anyways since im getting my new purse this weekend! yea lol it's a lilac leather coach purse I like the juicy one too but it has a chain strap and those always rip out my hair! lol  so that's going to take most of my funds. but hey I used to get purse every couple of months ,now I'm at two a year. Np is a much cheaper to collect lol ( well..... maybe not lol) 
  	hmmm  speaking of np I never got that lilac leather EL np!! now I must lol adds it to my save for later Nordstrom list


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 22, 2013)

SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.

  	At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.

  	Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got Daydream Surprise, Tummy Time, Tender Heart and Djinn In A Bottle.


  	yay HW for later lol to look up swatches  I'm not too familiar with these brands. YET lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.
> 
> At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


  	I love this I need to get those binder rings too! I have mine separated by brand as well cuz I don't want to write on them I don't kno if I want a labe
  	maker though. that's money I can spend on np! lol I was going to do it by color but I think I will Just keep it by brand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

So you'll have more time to think and be sure about your purchase.  I've noticed Nordie's is taking a little longer with their order confirmations---probably swamped processing triple point orders!


Naughtyp said:


> They didn't have the lilac dior out and I didn't kno if I was going to buy it or not so I didn't want to ask them to go get it from the back. they (sephora) didn't have the nails inc ice cream set out either so I figured it wasn't meant to get today lol haven't got a confirmation on my Nordies order yet tho!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.
> 
> At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


  	    nice idea. i keep my boxed by brand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow CC!  What a really great idea 



 I think I would sort them by brand too because based on sheer volume, you would never be able to remember all of those names.  Mine are in open view and I _*still*_ need to check the names.  I'm wondering if you can mount an opened ended pole/rod that clasps shut to the back of your closet door or some other spot for easy access.  You could patent a whole system w/D rings (they can open easily for adding or removing sticks) and nail sticks and a hanging rod. * SCORE!!!!*


CartoonChic said:


> SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.
> 
> At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Kimibos!


kimibos said:


> love both manis!!
> nice idea. i keep my boxed by brand.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 22, 2013)

i want a lot from san francisco, all the sands, colors and 1 red. i also want the glitter plus the red sand from the minnie collection.


----------



## MACina (Mar 22, 2013)

....beautiful manis, Naughtyp and Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.
> 
> At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> love both manis!!
> nice idea. i keep my boxed by brand.


  	thank you  I'm going to keep mine by brand and put it In its according drawer lol


----------



## Corally (Mar 23, 2013)

A Dutch website sells A-Englands now!


----------



## Corally (Mar 23, 2013)

Gah, I just killed my nails. :crybaby: My fingers looks so short and fat without long nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2013)

So Sorry Corally







Corally said:


> Gah, I just killed my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe I should've thought twice about getting the pink raindrops! (I normally never where pink on my nails). But this is actually very beautiful!
  	Have a look here:

http://www.prettykittyclaws.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/illamasqua-pink-raindrops.html


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing this! I just re-swatched all my polishes onto these nail sticks and, while I prefer them over the wheels, that long screw is a pain when trying to manage them.   





CartoonChic said:


> SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.  At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.  Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2013)

I actually like it more than the original Raindrops (I just don't get the hype about that one). I don't love it enough to buy it, but it's pretty.



Anneri said:


> Maybe I should've thought twice about getting the pink raindrops! (I normally never where pink on my nails). But this is actually very beautiful!
> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.prettykittyclaws.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/illamasqua-pink-raindrops.html


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 23, 2013)

OMfnG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03...lacquer-collection-swatches-review#more-38737

  	Electric Sheep and Videodrome have to be mine. Electric Sheep for the colour _and _the name, Videodrome mostly for the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colourwise I like Pond and Ripley too. Don't care for the names though.

  	Kinda off topic question - can cosmetic brands use film/book (and in the case of the collection name, album) titles to name their products just like that or do they have to get permission from the copyright holder?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have more stuff waiting in my cart too. Here's the green YSL polish.
> http://www.armocromia.com/2013/02/fast-newsysl-saharienne-heat-summer.html


  	gorgoeus!  do you see the e/s palette?


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Aye, that's me. Here's a pic of yours truly working on her latest nail wheel project:


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OMfnG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love E and VD, I also love Pond and Batty.  Very wack names.  

  	I'm so tempted to go to Sephora and find that Dior Lilac.   I've already been to that store twice this week.  lol   but I do want to take swatches of the new MUFE powders.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 23, 2013)

OCC Vegan nail polishes

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/03/occ-sci-fi-lullabies-nail-lacquer-collection-swatches-review

  	Pretty I think esp the black glitter one !


  	SOURCE : VAMPYVARNISH


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 23, 2013)

Ace hauls *xelamazing, **Medgal07 and Anitacska! *







CartoonChic said:


> SUCCESS! I've been wanting a new way to display my nail sticks since I first got them. They come with a a long screw that makes them easy to handle and keep together, but you have to remove all of the previous sticks if you want to rearrange their order. I wanted something round, light and easier to switch out colors. I went to Staples and picked up a pack of loose binder rings. They had 1", 1.5" and 2" available. I opted for the 1.5" size and the nail sticks fit perfectly. The only thing is I don't want to overload the ring with too many sticks or they will spread out in a weird way. There also needs to be enough room left to open the ring. I'm going back tomorrow to get the 2" size for my larger collections.
> 
> At first I was going to organize my nail sticks by color. Now I think I want to keep them by brand. I currently have them organized by brand until I get my label maker. It's the only way I can tell the colors apart. I'll figure it out after I get my label maker. The only reason I don't have one yet is because the prices increased on Amazon. I'm waiting for them to go back down. I'll probably spend the weekend getting caught up swatching all of my new polish.
> 
> Here's a before and after pic. I took the 1st pic when I got my first nails sticks. The lighting's horrible in the 2nd pic, but you get the idea.


  	That's it. I'm ditching the wheels! The binder ring idea is genius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think we can safely assume that NP fume inhalation has done you no harm whatsoever


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Maybe I should've thought twice about getting the pink raindrops! (I normally never where pink on my nails). But this is actually very beautiful!
> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.prettykittyclaws.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/illamasqua-pink-raindrops.html


  	Oh, shoot. That looks divine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Illamasqua is a no-no for me until my two previous orders are safely in my hands. Chances are this will have long sold out by the time that happens.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just my cup of tea Anneri. 



 Thanks for sharing the link.  Just put it on my wish list! 






Anneri said:


> Maybe I should've thought twice about getting the pink raindrops! (I normally never where pink on my nails). But this is actually very beautiful!
> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.prettykittyclaws.blogspot.co.uk/2013/03/illamasqua-pink-raindrops.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2013)

@ BUICK:  Sigh. I love colours like this on darker skin tones 



. Rock it girl!

Thank you BUICK!!!!! 



I'm rockin'


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2013)

Never made it to the sorting office today, so now I have to wait until Monday to pick my paackages up. Never mind, my hubby's home today but won't be on Monday, so I'll have some peace to have a proper look. Still waiting for one more package (only 2 nail polishes in that one), hope that'll arrive on Monday too.


----------



## Corally (Mar 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > A Dutch website sells A-Englands now!
> ...


  Enchantra! I'm not familiar with Prettypolish but they sure have awesome np brands!  It'll take a few months untill they grow normal/healthy and I can wear np again.. It's gonna be splitting, breaking and clipping for months so I will have to baby them.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 23, 2013)

i went to walmart and got 2 hard candy polishes Gummy Green and Sweet tooth and also 2 from Pure Ice watch me go and NEVER SATISFIED lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> It'll take a few months untill they grow normal/healthy and I can wear np again.. It's gonna be splitting, breaking and clipping for months so I will have to baby them.


  	Oh I dunno. Surely you can still wear np? If I go one day without it my nails are chip & flake city.


----------



## Corally (Mar 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Enchantra! I'm not familiar with Prettypolish but they sure have awesome np brands!   It'll take a few months untill they grow normal/healthy and I can wear np again.. It's gonna be splitting, breaking and clipping for months so I will have to baby them.
> ...


 Not really, when my nails are long I have to wear np everyday otherwise they will break. But when they're short and I paint them it always looks like I dipped my nails in a bucket of paint and it chips almost immediately. So only nail hardener for me.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 23, 2013)

Catrice Sold out Forever 1st Edition.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Catrice Sold out Forever 1st Edition.


	Love this color.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

gorgeous!


kimibos said:


> Catrice Sold out Forever 1st Edition.


----------



## Corally (Mar 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Catrice Sold out Forever 1st Edition.


 In this pic it looks much more like the 2nd version! Very pretty though! :flower:


----------



## kimibos (Mar 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> In this pic it looks much more like the 2nd version! Very pretty though!


  	     thanks girls!! i have the 2nd version too so im going to wear it and compare when i get home


----------



## kimibos (Mar 23, 2013)

Hard Candy Gummy Green- 2 coats (needs probably 3) you can tell its patchy in the 1st pic but cant tell from far away in the 2nd one. its packed with glitter. i dont have the illamasqua ones or DL yet but i can tell from online swatches these have more glitter. i like the look so i cant wait to the DL ones i ordered.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ace hauls *xelamazing, **Medgal07 and Anitacska! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! I really like using the binder rings. 12 come in the pack I purchased and I only have one left. I had to use 2 rings for the Chanels and Butter Londons. I need to buy another pack for my Essies and China Glazes. I haven't swatched any of them yet. I can comfortably fit about 20 sticks on one 1.5" ring. I didn't make it to Staples today to buy the 2" rings. Maybe tomorrow.

  	I have them hanging on makeshift hooks until I figure out something more permanent. Maybe Med's collapsable rod idea. Or maybe something cute for hanging jewelry. It would be great to find loose D-ring clips. I think those would work even better than the round bounder clips. When I was switching my nails sticks from the screw to the rings, I noticed I was also grouping them by collection. I might keep them that way.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> gorgoeus!  do you see the e/s palette?


  	I'm not sure. I don't know the palette's name or number, so I can't tell if they have it or not.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hard Candy Gummy Green- 2 coats (needs probably 3) you can tell its patchy in the 1st pic but cant tell from far away in the 2nd one. its packed with glitter. i dont have the illamasqua ones or DL yet but i can tell from online swatches these have more glitter. i like the look so i cant wait to the DL ones i ordered.


	Did you change your polish just now from the green Catrice one? That was fast! I can't wait for the Lippmann polishes either. My order is still processing. But my Chanel Taboo and sparkling Diors have shipped.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did you change your polish just now from the green Catrice one? That was fast! I can't wait for the Lippmann polishes either. My order is still processing. But my Chanel Taboo and sparkling Diors have shipped.


  	     yes, i wore the catrice since thursday night. so i came home and tried the new hc polish. im glad that you taboo and diors shipped. mine shipped yesterday but ups wont show when they are coming.  hopefully tuesday.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

PSA: Ulta is having a buy2/get1 free sale on China Glaze polishes. Using the $3.50 coupon makes it even cheaper. I bought 2 polishes yesterday and didn't know about the sale. I went back up there today to get my free polish and bought 6 more. So including Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze from yesterday, I have:



 		Custom Kicks 	
 		It's a Trap-eze 
 

 		Tart-y for the Party 	
 		Mimosa's Before Mani's 	
 		Hanging in the Balance 	
 		Happy Go Lucky 	
 		Pool Party 	
 		Mediterranean Charm 	
 		Seduce Me 
 

  	I also made my way to that other Sephora that's further away. It was a gold mine I tells ya! They had a few Freckles in stock, so I got one. Now I have the entire Illamasqua speckle family. But that's not all. They had a handful of Muse and DWS polishes, and colors from the Rubber Brights collection. I grabbed them on the spot. The store was packed so I was trying to control my giddiness and not appear to be a crazed NPA. My haul:



 		Freckle 	
 		DWS 	
 		Muse 	
 		Serenity 	
 		Nurture 	
 		Prosperity 
 
  	They didn't have Devotee. I didn't remember to look for Aorta or Optimist, but I think they have them. I may be making another trip tomorrow. I was lucky with Nurture, Prosperity and Serenity because there was only 1 left of each one. I used my VIB coupon to get 10% off. That helped because I was only planning to get Freckle if they had it. There was no way I was going to turn my back on the other colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yes, i wore the catrice since thursday night. so i came home and tried the new hc polish. im glad that you taboo and diors shipped. mine shipped yesterday but ups wont show when they are coming.  hopefully tuesday.


	I thought you had just painted your nails with the Catrice, then changed your mind and repainted them with the Hard Candy.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought you had just painted your nails with the Catrice, then changed your mind and repainted them with the Hard Candy.


  	    well i have done that before hahaha amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have to get the illamasqua polishes but im kind of lazy to go. i have 10%off sephora too. im glad you got more china glaze, and from the avant garden collection. they are soo gorgeous.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> PSA: Ulta is having a buy2/get1 free sale on China Glaze polishes. Using the $3.50 coupon makes it even cheaper. I bought 2 polishes yesterday and didn't know about the sale. I went back up there today to get my free polish and bought 6 more. So including Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze from yesterday, I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	nice haul, I can't pass up on a color called custom kicks...goes to check it out...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 23, 2013)

is there a dupe for china glaze whirled away?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> well i have done that before hahaha amazing haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I would've gotten more Avant Garden colors, but there were barely any left. Still, I think I need to slow down after this haul.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> is there a dupe for china glaze whirled away?


	I don't have a wide selection of glitters, so I don't know. But I think you may be able to find it at some places if you want to order it online.


----------



## MACina (Mar 23, 2013)

Gorgeous manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> Hard Candy Gummy Green- 2 coats (needs probably 3) you can tell its patchy in the 1st pic but cant tell from far away in the 2nd one. its packed with glitter. i dont have the illamasqua ones or DL yet but i can tell from online swatches these have more glitter. i like the look so i cant wait to the DL ones i ordered.


----------



## MRV (Mar 24, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Today's mani---feeling blue in Chanel's Sky Line


  	Suits you well!


----------



## MRV (Mar 24, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> PSA: Ulta is having a buy2/get1 free sale on China Glaze polishes. Using the $3.50 coupon makes it even cheaper. I bought 2 polishes yesterday and didn't know about the sale. I went back up there today to get my free polish and bought 6 more. So including Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze from yesterday, I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Awesome haul, CC!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2013)

Alert alert alert!

  	Have a look at an anwesome storage solution from DDGD:
http://dropdeadgorgeousdaily.com/2013/03/ddg-diy-nail-polish-magnet-board/


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are pics of my recent hauls.






*ROW 1:* Cream Tea, Teddy Girl, Fruit Machine
*ROW 2:* Cuppa, Jasper, Cheeky Chops
*ROW 3: *Trout Pout, Torch, Royal Navy

  	I don't have the Starkers set yet. They weren't in stock when I ordered to get the $9 price match. They're in stock now and have shipped. I'm glad because I should get charged for them during the triple points period.







  	398 Lilac, 887 Purple Mix, 707 Gris Montaigne







*ROW 1:* It's a Trap-eze, Hanging in the Balance, Seduce Me, Mediterranean Charm
*ROW 2: *Mimosa's Before Mani's, Tart-y for the Party, Custom Kicks, Happy Go Lucky, Pool Party







*ROW 1:* Freckle, Muse, DWS
*ROW 2: *Serenity, Nurture, Prosperity

  	The Rubber Brights are in the bottom row and have a rubber finish. I like how they have rubber tops. They're much more vibrant in person. Prosperity is actually a magenta purple, like the color of MAC Heroine.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Alert alert alert!
> 
> Have a look at an anwesome storage solution from DDGD:
> http://dropdeadgorgeousdaily.com/2013/03/ddg-diy-nail-polish-magnet-board/


	Cute! I've seen this done with other makeup before, like blush. Didn't think to apply it to nail polish.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2013)

that's cute...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

My current mani. This one was hard to photograph. Maybe because the colors are pale. I wanted to do green for the whole month, but I couldn't wait to wear these purples.

  	Dior Lilac - middle, ring, thumb
  	Illamasqua Speckle - index, pinky











  	Naughty, I know Med already posted a comparison pic for you, but here's the one I took of Lilac and Molly Coddled a few days ago. Lol, you can't really see the difference in the pic. Molly Coddled leans more pink.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 24, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


  	I love the way it looks on you!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My current mani. This one was hard to photograph. Maybe because the colors are pale. I wanted to do green for the whole month, but I couldn't wait to wear these purples.
> 
> Dior Lilac - middle, ring, thumb
> Illamasqua Speckle - index, pinky
> ...


	So pretty! They look awesome together. I can't wait to try Lilac. How was the formula/application?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

My previous manis.

  	Essie Going Incognito. A beautiful money green color. I only wore it for a day even though I wanted to wear it longer. It chipped after washing my hair. I removed it and wore the Dior Golden Jungle Duo. There was something on my lens when I took these pics.












  	Dior Golden Jungle Duo. I loved this mani and wore it for a week. I applied the #148 gold color on all of my nails, then applied a thin layer of the #608 khaki crocodile crackle to my pinky and index to accent.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> So pretty! They look awesome together. I can't wait to try Lilac. How was the formula/application?


	I think it applied smoothly. I'm getting used to the brush and learning to fan it out more. I used my two normal coats.

  	By the way, can you post a pic of the stick you use to clean up your nails?


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 24, 2013)

My weekend mani. I put Lynnderella Spumoni over Nymphea after seeing all Kimbos beautiful glitter mani's. I used Essence peel off base coat and removing was an ease! No nail damage either.






  	And some weekend buys from the resort collection along with BL's from the $9 sale.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My weekend mani. I put Lynnderella Spumoni over Nymphea after seeing all Kimbos beautiful glitter mani's. I used Essence peel off base coat and removing was an ease! No nail damage either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So pretty! I need to slow down on my polish buying, but I'm curious about the Lynnderella glitters. Where do you buy them again? I'm looking up that Essence base coat.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2013)

I went crazy in Ulta. 
  	I got

  	from China glaze
  	Whirled Away
  	Snap the Dragon 
  	Definately darling 
  	Unpredictable
  	No plain Jane
  	Rare and Radiant
  	Fade into Hue 

  	---I miscounted...



  	from OPI 
  	My Vampire is Buff 
  	polka.com
  	I saw u saw we saw warsaw


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you all tried Essie's Protein Base Coat?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I went crazy in Ulta.
> I got
> 
> from China glaze
> ...


	Nice haul! And you were able to get Whirled Away after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I haven't tried Essie's Protein Base Coat. I'm still using the Foundation Basecoat from Butter London. Share your thoughts if you get it. I love Butter's top coat so far, but I think I want a new base coat.


----------



## ALivingDoll (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could tell me a good dupe for Chanel's Le Vernis in Dragon? Preferably a drugstore or even inexpensive Sephora OPI color? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## MACina (Mar 24, 2013)

....AWESOME haul, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Hard Candy Gummy Green- 2 coats (needs probably 3) you can tell its patchy in the 1st pic but cant tell from far away in the 2nd one. its packed with glitter. i dont have the illamasqua ones or DL yet but i can tell from online swatches these have more glitter. i like the look so i cant wait to the DL ones i ordered.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....AWESOME haul, CartoonChic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     Thanks and get your butt to the dm for the catrice polish jk


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the comments about my manis & hauls.





ALivingDoll said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could tell me a good dupe for Chanel's Le Vernis in Dragon? Preferably a drugstore or even inexpensive Sephora OPI color? Thanks a ton in advance!


	Gee, I wish I could help with a dupe, but I don't have a lot of reds in my stash. The reds that I do have are mostly mid and high end. I'm pretty sure there's a dupe, though.


----------



## MACina (Mar 25, 2013)

_*honey on boost*_









*Have a great day*


----------



## jennyap (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm baaaack! Oh, whaddya mean you never noticed I was gone? hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I took a little vacation - 6 nights in Cyprus - and although I got back home last Wednesday it's taken me until now to get back onto Specktra. Over 20 pages to catch up on, this could take some time...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Jenny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Good to see you around again! Cyprus -  soooooo jealous!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2013)

Found some swatches and pics of the OPI SF collex. Doesn't look as red as before!

http://www.chitchatnails.com/2013/03/24/opi-san-francisco-collection/


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm baaaack! Oh, whaddya mean you never noticed I was gone? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol, we noticed! I think I remember you said something about taking a trip, so I figured that's where you were. Cyprus sounds lovely. I hope you enjoyed yourself. I wasn't able to take my business trip after all. It was too last minute for me to get everything together to go. I'll make up for it, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2013)

OPI Bond Girl collection swatches: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/03/opi-bond-girls-collection-swatches.html


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I'm baaaack! Oh, whaddya mean you never noticed I was gone? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Welcome back! That sounds like a nice vacation. I hope you had a fantastic time.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2013)

My Llarowe order has arrived (well, rather I picked it up from the sorting office today). 3 FNUG holos and a Dollish Polish glitter.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My Llarowe order has arrived (well, rather I picked it up from the sorting office today). 3 FNUG holos and a Dollish Polish glitter.


  	So pretty! I've been hearing a lot about these fnug holo's. Are those 3 different shades of silver?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2013)

Honey on boost! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2013)

They're light blue, silver and light green (L-R).

  	Happy birthday from me too (a fellow Aries)!



honey on boost said:


> Thank you!!
> So pretty! I've been hearing a lot about these fnug holo's. Are those 3 different shades of silver?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks for all the swatches links girls.  and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOB, thanks for sharing your nail polish addiction with us!


----------



## MRV (Mar 25, 2013)

Quote:
   	Love the first four!


  	Here's my mani I wore for three days until tonight. It's Essie Maximillian Strasse Her (does not really strike as green to me but they say it is so let's pretend) and OPI Pink Yet Lavender.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 25, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		 			Here's my mani I wore for three days until tonight. It's Essie Maximillian Strasse Her (does not really strike as green to me but they say it is so let's pretend) and OPI Pink Yet Lavender.





  	    love the mani, im wearing pink yet lavender too on top of my  very first knockwurst.


----------



## MRV (Mar 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> love the mani, im wearing pink yet lavender too on top of my  very first knockwurst.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I really like this combination. Maximillian Strasse doesn't seem green to me either, but still pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 25, 2013)

I went back to that Sephora and grabbed the only Illamasqua Aorta from the Rubber Brights collection. I'm missing Devotee and Optimist. Tell me, are the square Illamasqua tops meant to come off? I went up there to exchange my Freckle because the square part comes off. I thought it was broken. They SAs told me that it is supposed to happen when you pull the tops. I normally twist the tops off, not pull, and the square part stays intact.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went back to that Sephora and grabbed the only Illamasqua Aorta from the Rubber Brights collection. I'm missing Devotee and Optimist. Tell me, are the square Illamasqua tops meant to come off? I went up there to exchange my Freckle because the square part comes off. I thought it was broken. They SAs told me that it is supposed to happen when you pull the tops. I normally twist the tops off, not pull, and the square part stays intact.


  	   i have never tried to take the caps off. like the butter london ones. nice to know they are like that. thanks for letting me know CC.


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

i am dying to try some of the rubber polishes from illamasqua!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 25, 2013)

1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
  	2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
  	3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
  	4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice kimbos!!!

	Mrv, yes I have.  SMH...   LOL  

  	Happy Birthday HOB!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 25, 2013)

i didnt know that the Deborah Lippmann Polishes in the HBO Girls set were all full size. i thought they were Minis.  at $45 for 4 15ml. i really reallly really want the set now


----------



## ForeverJenn (Mar 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
> 2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
> 3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
> 4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


  	Love it!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 25, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> Love it!!


  	   thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Coming off the start of the holidays and a very busy time----not sure how I made it through the weekend w/o Buickisms!! 


BuickMackane said:


> With my blessings m'dear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I love E and VD, I also love Pond and Batty.  Very wack names.
> 
> I'm so tempted to go to Sephora and find that Dior Lilac.   I've already been to that store twice this week.  lol   but I do want to take swatches of the new MUFE powders.


 They're going to start treating you like a crazed stalker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Dior Lilac is still online.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh I do that too Anitacska!  I hate my husband peering over my shoulder at such a sacred time---unveiling my makeup and nail polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Never made it to the sorting office today, so now I have to wait until Monday to pick my paackages up. Never mind, my hubby's home today but won't be on Monday, so I'll have some peace to have a proper look. Still waiting for one more package (only 2 nail polishes in that one), hope that'll arrive on Monday too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

That's quite a dilemma there for you Corally


Corally said:


> Not really, when my nails are long I have to wear np everyday otherwise they will break. But when they're short and I paint them it always looks like I dipped my nails in a bucket of paint and it chips almost immediately. So only nail hardener for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great color---great nails!!!!


kimibos said:


> Catrice Sold out Forever 1st Edition.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

Absolute awesomeness CC!!!   



These ought to keep you busy for a minute. 






CartoonChic said:


> Here are pics of my recent hauls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 25, 2013)

CC---you've earned your NP racing stripes.  You're a super shopper! 






CartoonChic said:


> PSA: Ulta is having a buy2/get1 free sale on China Glaze polishes. Using the $3.50 coupon makes it even cheaper. I bought 2 polishes yesterday and didn't know about the sale. I went back up there today to get my free polish and bought 6 more. So including Custom Kicks and It's a Trap-eze from yesterday, I have:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> They're going to start treating you like a crazed stalker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LMAO!  IKR!


----------



## MACina (Mar 25, 2013)

....love,love,love,love, kimibos!!!!


kimibos said:


> 1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
> 2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
> 3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
> 4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My previous manis.
> 
> Essie Going Incognito. A beautiful money green color. I only wore it for a day even though I wanted to wear it longer. It chipped after washing my hair. I removed it and wore the Dior Golden Jungle Duo. There was something on my lens when I took these pics.
> 
> ...


  	I love both of these ! and your nails look great!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i didnt know that the Deborah Lippmann Polishes in the HBO Girls set were all full size. i thought they were Minis.  at $45 for 4 15ml. i really reallly really want the set now


  	I thought this was the gwp from nordies that u were talking about lol I had just woke up and I was like hell ya im ordering enough to get that set lol. I was sad when I realized this was not the gwp ol. My nordies order is on its way I cant wait to get it. The link u posted about Chanel Taboo  sold me too and in the comments a girl said she swatched it next to nars purple rain an opi every months Oktoberfest and that they were all different so I was happy to read that!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i went to walmart and got 2 hard candy polishes Gummy Green and Sweet tooth and also 2 from Pure Ice watch me go and NEVER SATISFIED lol


  	YAY, I love ur mani with gummy green, cant wait for rockin robin!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 25, 2013)

HOB Happy Birthday girl! hope u had a great day!

  	I had a crazy busy weekend at work, but im glad I am almost on spring break yay! lol I can obsess over np all day and night!
  	I need to order more sticks already =/ im going to go paint my nails im deciding between ILL pole or cameo......find out tomorrow! lol


----------



## MRV (Mar 26, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> 1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
> 2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
> 3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
> 4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


  	 Lovely manis, Kimibos! PYL looks better on MVFK than MSH.


  	I received yesterday the Korean polish I ordered a while ago: Etude House Mintchoco Chip:




  	And with the bottle:




  	Metallic glitters on a milky base. I think this is one of those 'yoghurt' polishes every Korean brand seems to put out now. It was a bit of a stinker but otherwise great to work with.


----------



## MACina (Mar 26, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely manis, Kimibos! PYL looks better on MVFK than MSH.
> 
> 
> I received yesterday the Korean polish I ordered a while ago: Etude House Mintchoco Chip:
> ...


 
  	Gorgeous, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The bottle looks yummy


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

MRV said:


> I received yesterday the Korean polish I ordered a while ago: Etude House Mintchoco Chip:
> 
> 
> And with the bottle:
> ...


  	That polish is too cute! It does make me think of mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
> 2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
> 3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
> 4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


	I love your manis.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely manis, Kimibos! PYL looks better on MVFK than MSH.
> 
> 
> I received yesterday the Korean polish I ordered a while ago: Etude House Mintchoco Chip:
> ...


  	Soooooooo cute! I couldn't decide for the longest time whether to get those or the Misshas, and in the end I decided to skip. Did you get some of the other colours?


  	Today both nails on my pointer fingers decided to break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	With all the breakage around here, it's apparently no good week for fingernails all around.

  	Although I like the length you had in the pic of the lilac mani very much, CC!

  	Tomorrow a discount site over here has Butter London's 50% off. I decided to get up early tomorrow, lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

This is what I'm talking about---I've amassed a pile of things to unbox in peace and unencumbered by my husbands questions.  Perhaps I'll get around to it today after my second Nordstrom triple points order arrives.  There's a third order that's coming on Thursday.  Mean while, the pile just grows. This is actually somewhat fun!













Anitacska said:


> Never made it to the sorting office today, so now I have to wait until Monday to pick my paackages up. Never mind, my hubby's home today but won't be on Monday, so I'll have some peace to have a proper look. Still waiting for one more package (only 2 nail polishes in that one), hope that'll arrive on Monday too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Buick that would be a lot of work down the drain. 



 Why not adapt your wheels, a very good system too, in a similar manner.  Perhaps you can put a ring on the wheels and suspend them from a rod???  


BuickMackane said:


> Ace hauls *xelamazing, **Medgal07 and Anitacska! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Naughtyp, I considered arranging my wall racks by brand, but I decided to leave it as is--------by color because it allows me to compare shades when I'm trying to decide on a pink or a lavender, or whatever, for example. Otherwise, I'd have to pull a shade and then go from brand to brand on the wall.  Now that doesn't sound like a big deal but I think having the colors grouped will just make that color comparison easier for me.


Naughtyp said:


> thank you
> yes and to compare! u kno... research lol!   I figured its cuz of that lol I just hope I get everything I ordered! lol
> thank you  I'm going to keep mine by brand and put it In its according drawer lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful Kimibos!  Pretty colors and strong beautiful nails just move me to tears! 





 Only my fellow NPAs can truly understand and relate to this reaction.


kimibos said:


> Hard Candy Gummy Green- 2 coats (needs probably 3) you can tell its patchy in the 1st pic but cant tell from far away in the 2nd one. its packed with glitter. i dont have the illamasqua ones or DL yet but i can tell from online swatches these have more glitter. i like the look so i cant wait to the DL ones i ordered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Only thing I love more than my own haul is looking at a great haul that someone else made.  LOVE it CC!  Haul by brand 





Just melts my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Here are pics of my recent hauls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very interesting idea.  With my luck my favorite NPs would end up shattered on the floor, and my OCD tendencies would have me constantly trying to straighten the bottles so they appear evenly mounted! 






Anneri said:


> Alert alert alert!
> 
> Have a look at an anwesome storage solution from DDGD:
> http://dropdeadgorgeousdaily.com/2013/03/ddg-diy-nail-polish-magnet-board/


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very pretty CC!!!  You really can see the difference between MC and Lilac. I have yet to try the accent nail/alternate nail mani---I like it on you.
I knew I couldn't do green NP for the entire month.  That's why I said I'd do it until the first day of spring---which by the way only happened on the calendar.  The snow on the lawn is just starting to melt!


CartoonChic said:


> My current mani. This one was hard to photograph. Maybe because the colors are pale. I wanted to do green for the whole month, but I couldn't wait to wear these purples.
> 
> Dior Lilac - middle, ring, thumb
> Illamasqua Speckle - index, pinky
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> This is what I'm talking about---I've amassed a pile of things to unbox in peace and unencumbered by my husbands questions.  Perhaps I'll get around to it today after my second Nordstrom triple points order arrives.  There's a third order that's coming on Thursday.  Mean while, the pile just grows. This is actually somewhat fun!


  	Looks like you have your racing stripes too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this green on you CC, and I hope you've grown accustom to your shorter nail length because that look really good!  Also love you in the Jungle duo but I don't think I could pull it off---not enough nail surface. I love the Dior brushes--the wider brush makes for a faster mani!


CartoonChic said:


> I think it applied smoothly. I'm getting used to the brush and learning to fan it out more. I used my two normal coats.
> By the way, can you post a pic of the stick you use to clean up your nails?


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 26, 2013)

^ I agree! I really love that nail length on you CC.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty main and pretty NPs in your weekend haul.  I love pastels!!! 






honey on boost said:


> My weekend mani. I put Lynnderella Spumoni over Nymphea after seeing all Kimbos beautiful glitter mani's. I used Essence peel off base coat and removing was an ease! No nail damage either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

GREAT haul!!  You're in deep now Prettypackages






Prettypackages said:


> I went crazy in Ulta.
> I got
> 
> from China glaze
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 26, 2013)

..awesome haul, Medgal!!


Medgal07 said:


> This is what I'm talking about---I've amassed a pile of things to unbox in peace and unencumbered by my husbands questions.  Perhaps I'll get around to it today after my second Nordstrom triple points order arrives.  There's a third order that's coming on Thursday.  Mean while, the pile just grows. This is actually somewhat fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you MACina---the pile is growing (three more packages today) and I have yet to unbox.  I hope to get to it soon!  












MACina said:


> ..awesome haul, Medgal!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome home Jennyap. I hope your trip was AMAZING.  See what the NP fumes have done to us???






jennyap said:


> I'm baaaack! Oh, whaddya mean you never noticed I was gone? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2013)

Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing that came today was a Revlon lip butter. I haven't had time to do anything about it even though I was on my own. I was busy sorting out my younger daughter's bedroom. Still waiting for one package with 2 nail polishes and tomorrow I need to go to Boots to pick up my order (3 more lip butters and some nail polish remover). 



Medgal07 said:


> Thank you MACina---the pile is growing (three more packages today) and I have yet to unbox.  I hope to get to it soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hope your day was truly special HOB because you certainly are!!! 






MACina said:


> _*honey on boost*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

ALD.  I was able to compare Chanel's Dragon to Essie's Head Mistress & Forever Yummy.  I think Forever Yummy is closest.  I also compared it to Deborah Lippmann's My Old Flame, and that too appears to be a formidable dupe for Dragon.  I also checked but did not photograph China Glaze's City Siren which appears much darker than Dragon.






Dragon v DL, 'My Old Flame





Essie 'Head Mistress, Chanel 'Dragon' Essie 'Forever Yummy'


ALivingDoll said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could tell me a good dupe for Chanel's Le Vernis in Dragon? Preferably a drugstore or even inexpensive Sephora OPI color? Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very cool swatches, and cleverly displayed.  Thanks for enabling sharing Anneri!!!






Anneri said:


> Found some swatches and pics of the OPI SF collex. Doesn't look as red as before!
> 
> http://www.chitchatnails.com/2013/03/24/opi-san-francisco-collection/


----------



## MACina (Mar 26, 2013)

.....again....WOOHOO!!!!!!!!




  	YOLO, Medgal, right???????????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Medgal07 said:


> Thank you MACina---the pile is growing (three more packages today) and I have yet to unbox.  I hope to get to it soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very pretty Anitacska--- I love  the subtle color differences in the holos.  I hope you'll photograph your manis using these!  VERY NICE!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes!  YOLO for sure but this could kill a girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then again, CC survived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MACina said:


> .....again....WOOHOO!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't realize that either Kimibos!  I'm not keen on minis but now this is a different story.  I join you in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow MRV----love this mani!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Well that's interesting---I just tried to pull the cap off of one of my Illamasquas and I couldn't get it to come off,  Then I tried several and they don't come off.  So what's the story?? 






CartoonChic said:


> I went back to that Sephora and grabbed the only Illamasqua Aorta from the Rubber Brights collection. I'm missing Devotee and Optimist. Tell me, are the square Illamasqua tops meant to come off? I went up there to exchange my Freckle because the square part comes off. I thought it was broken. They SAs told me that it is supposed to happen when you pull the tops. I normally twist the tops off, not pull, and the square part stays intact.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow Kimibos.  I love all of your manis but  the yellow, Fiercely Fiona made my heart leap.  So, so pretty! 






kimibos said:


> 1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
> 2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
> 3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
> 4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Very pretty mani---now I want mint choco chip ice cream!!!!


MRV said:


> Lovely manis, Kimibos! PYL looks better on MVFK than MSH.
> 
> 
> I received yesterday the Korean polish I ordered a while ago: Etude House Mintchoco Chip:
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> ALD.  I was able to compare Chanel's Dragon to Essie's Head Mistress & Forever Yummy.  I think Forever Yummy is closest.  I also compared it to Deborah Lippmann's My Old Flame, and that too appears to be a formidable dupe for Dragon.  I also checked but did not photograph China Glaze's City Siren which appears much darker than Dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	First you got me looking into more yellow polishes with the yellow pic you posted. Now you're going to have me looking into more reds.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!  YOLO for sure but this could kill a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lippmanns, Butters, Chanels and Diors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have packages due today, Wednesday and Thursday, but I don't think I can wait to unbox.

  	Lol! I'm not out on the street yet, so I guess I'm surviving.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Kimibos.  I love all of your manis but  the yellow, Fiercely Fiona made my heart leap.  So, so pretty!


  	     thanks!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

MRV-- i think that the light pink base of knockwurst makes the lavender yet pink glitter show up alittle bit more. the whole combination is quite girly. from your pic i can tell that the glitter looks more pink, equally pretty. 

  	CC- i think your short nails look pretty but i understand you, i like short nails but im used to wearing my nails long too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> ^ I agree! I really love that nail length on you CC.


  	Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am getting used to the shorter length. Something about it seems more spring-y.

  	Sorry about your breakage, Anneri.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> which one is the gwp set??? im glad that it isnt like oktoberfest, i love that one  but dont need a $27 dupe.
> ohh thanks, but dont cry lol
> *YES, i was like why minis but then i did some research and the set is coming on friday*
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp, I considered arranging my wall racks by brand, but I decided to leave it as is--------by color because it allows me to compare shades when I'm trying to decide on a pink or a lavender, or whatever, for example. Otherwise, I'd have to pull a shade and then go from brand to brand on the wall.  Now that doesn't sound like a big deal but I think having the colors grouped will just make that color comparison easier for me.


	I would probably sort my polishes by color too if I had wall racks. The polishes would be on display, so easier to compare and choose like you said.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

i got my lippmans today and taboo!!! 



 

 

 




  	**Hard Candy Gummy Green is darker that DL Rockin' Robin. it also has bigger silver and black glitters. the DL only has black glitter and they are smaller.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got my lippmans today and taboo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	All of them are so pretty! Do you have any of the Illamasquas to compare to the Lippmanns?


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> All of them are so pretty! Do you have any of the Illamasquas to compare to the Lippmanns?


  	     thanks. i dont know which one im going to use first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nope, but from online swatches i can tell the illamasqua ones have 2 different glitter sizes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 26, 2013)

A decent haul again ! Very pretty manis ahead !







And Taboo looks great !


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

DL Polka Dots And Moonbeams


----------



## jennyap (Mar 26, 2013)

Happy birthday for yesterday Honey on Boost! Hope you had a lovely day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not even going to try quoting stuff I've missed, but wow, there have been some beautiful hauls and manis, props to you all! I have to confess to being particularly in love with Nymphea. 

  	Buick, you and your nail wheel porn have pushed me very close to deciding that I need both sticks AND wheels! Sticks to organise by colour, and wheels by brand. Sigh, I am such a nerd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have a few manis to share tonight - tomorrow I will post my crazy hauls from the last week! 

  	The first few days of my holiday (which was lovely - and warm *grin* ) I actually kept my nails bare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't want to be messing with base, topcoat etc, so I took one of my new 60 Second Rimmel polishes with me. I broke from the green too, with this insanely hot fuchsia pink, called Pulsating:






  	My small duty-free haul consisted of one NP, and the UD Naked 2 Palette. The NP was my first Chanel, the often-imitated Peridot. (It's my birthstone, seemed rude not to!) I put it on the same night we got home, but made a right pig's ear of it, smeared and smudged all over the place oops! I didn't have time to change it though, as I was working at a polling station for a local election the next day, and had to be up at 4.30am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It's so hard to get good pics of this, but I absolutely love it. It seems to be a different colour in every light. It was particularly difficult to capture the turquoise in it.









  	Despite the mess I made of it, this got a major compliment. Most of the election candidates were outside the polling station on and off all day, and at the end one of them - 50-something bloke - said to me, "I've been meaning to tell you all day, I think your nail polish is _spectacular!" _So I'd say that's Peridot FTW!!

  	Replacing that, and currently on my nails is a totally different shade. I've pretty much given up on the green I think. Also a new purchase, this is Dior Spring Ball. 






  	It's not at all my usual type of colour (I definitely can't wear corals on my face) but it is sooo pretty and spring-like. It seems to lean a little pinker in the bottle, which I would have preferred, but I still love it. However it's not lasting terribly well, two days in and I've got some noticeable chips


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Honey on Boost! Hope you had a lovely day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     loving all 3 manis but peridot looks Gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i want it now,


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

*YES! * Reds are so pretty!  Great for the toes during warm weather too.  Oh, and they look great with black patent, Prada/Manolo & Jimmy Choo sandals.





I particularly like *Dragon*, which is among my newbies w/in the past two weeks, NARS *Jungle Red* is deep dark & classy, Essie's *Lollipop* and MACs* Russian Red* are all some fav reds in my stash.  I have a Dior red on the way---should be here Thursday, but I forgot the name of it.  I'll post pics after my pile is complete for the week.


CartoonChic said:


> First you got me looking into more yellow polishes with the yellow pic you posted. Now you're going to have me looking into more reds.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

CC, I thought I was just getting old and that maybe you really meant your trip was next month.  Sorry you didn't get to go, but so glad you're around with your awesome hauls and beautiful manis!  I know that's selfish of me, but I just like having you around!






CartoonChic said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Beautiful Kimibos 






kimibos said:


> i got my lippmans today and taboo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> loving all 3 manis but peridot looks Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No you don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/02/jessica-iridescent-eye-vs-chanel.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't mean you'd be in the street, I meant you'd be dead (guess that's worse) because although this is fun, it can be exhausting too!
It's crazy CC.  I should be getting ready for weekend guests, but all I want to do is look at NP. talk about NP & haul NP----I'm on the NP crazy train and I can't get off !


































CartoonChic said:


> Lippmanns, Butters, Chanels and Diors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing hauls and lovely manis everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Kimibos, those DLs are to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I'm so effin pissed with Illamasqua right now. My first order finally arrived, but the two polishes I was looking forward to the most, Fragile and Speckle, weren't there. What happened was they said that two of the polishes that I'd initially ordered (January 11th) were out of stock so they asked me to pick replacements, which I did. They assurred me over and over again that Fragile and Speckle would be included in my order. So I only had the remaining 3 Imperfections in my second order (which I'm hoping to receive in the next couple of days). If I had to pick just 2 from the collection it would have been Fragile and Speckle and it looks like I won't be getting them after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh, and one of the polishes they said was gone (Jan) turned up, but Smash was missing instead. Go figure.

  	I'm done with Illamasqua. They can shove their Pink Raindrops and their cringeworthy look-at-us-we're-so-awesome-we-don't-test-on-animals e-mails up where the sun don't shine. 


  	Oh, and I'm still waiting for my Cult orders Godot. 


  	I love my life right now.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Amazing hauls and lovely manis everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     wow those people from illamasqua are stupid! they should just admit their mistakes instead of making shitty excuses and lying. i wonder how many other orders they have Fuck*d up.   lol at their promised on animal testing up their 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha 

  	   can i say i hate companies that claim that they dont test on animals? its 2013 and all the testing has been done. you already know what is safe and what is not! so now is easy for them to not test on animals.  i think its great that they dont do it but dont pretend its something new and extremely hard not to do. 

  	 i think that the companies that still do are just preventing being sue by people. and because they are coming with new products. i bet that if someone got sick or something from one of their products they would sue the hell out them.  

  	Rant OVER!! hahah 

  	sorry that happened buick but they are soo many brands out there.  i think you should just get your money back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ohhh La la------VERY PRETTY Kimibos!!!






kimibos said:


> DL Polka Dots And Moonbeams


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ohhh La la------VERY PRETTY Kimibos!!!


  	     thanks im loving it. i bet you are loving Girls just want to have fun. it looks so bright and amazing. i think it was a nice freebie


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

So sorry this happened to you! I especially hate that they lied!!  I agree about not ordering directly from Illamasqua.  I was recently tempted said:


> Amazing hauls and lovely manis everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks im loving it. i bet you are loving Girls just want to have fun. it looks so bright and amazing. i think it was a nice freebie


 Indeed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so glad to get it as a freebie because it kept getting pushed further down the line on my wish list.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

i gave in and ordered the blue mariah sand from opi plus last friday night from katy perry  and fly from the nickie collection. 

  	i really wanted to try the sands so i figured the blue was the perfect one for me. if i like im going to order some zoya ones and one from upcoming opi collections.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> No you don't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I tried  to


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	that damn never ending list


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i gave in and ordered the blue mariah sand from opi plus last friday night from katy perry  and fly from the nickie collection.
> 
> i really wanted to try the sands so i figured the blue was the perfect one for me. if i like im going to order some zoya ones and one from upcoming opi collections.


 Writing it small still makes it so!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> loving all 3 manis but peridot looks Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	me too!! lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Writing it small still makes it so!!!


  	    hahahah im ashamed but its a TEAL, how can i skip it? how?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 26, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Honey on Boost! Hope you had a lovely day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I wish spring ball was more pink too but it lasted pretty well one me... 
  	i want that chanel now!! lol


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 26, 2013)

Color Club Mani Madness sale starts TOMORROW, March 27th!  20% off the Color Club and Ruby Wing winners of the first round of the Mani Madness Bracket:  http://www.shopcolorclub.com/


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Color Club Mani Madness sale starts TOMORROW, March 27th!  20% off the Color Club and Ruby Wing winners of the first round of the Mani Madness Bracket:  http://www.shopcolorclub.com/


  	      thanks for the heads up. dont forget to stalk Tjmaxx they have the sets at $9.99. im hopping my store gets the Fiesta collection in. i would die if that happens


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

naughtyp which is the DL set that you want? im intrigued lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> naughtyp which is the DL set that you want? im intrigued lol


  	the girls one lol. wen u posted about the free girls just wanna have fun I though it was the set from the hbo show lol. I was just waking up lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> the girls one lol. wen u posted about the free girls just wanna have fun I though it was the set from the hbo show lol. I was just waking up lol


  	    ohhh i get it lol that would've been awesome


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohhh i get it lol that would've been awesome


  	that's what sent me running to Nordies website lol so when I saw what it really was I was sad lol. but you say girls just wanna have fun is pretty? mine will be here tommorow!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> that's what sent me running to Nordies website lol so when I saw what it really was I was sad lol. but you say girls just wanna have fun is pretty? mine will be here tommorow!


  	 YES its bright and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Like WOW Jennyap!!!  Love your manis!  Peridot, which I don't like on me--looks like you're wearing three different NPs--- and very awesome on you.  The peachy-coral Spring Ball looks very pretty on you.  I was disappointed to hear that it didn't wear well because I got all four NPs from that collection. maybe I should try the Dior gel top coat with them.
Oh, and* 'wheels & sticks' *sounds like it could be the name of a band. 






jennyap said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Honey on Boost! Hope you had a lovely day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh you will love it---it's gorgeous 






kimibos said:


> YES its bright and it looks gorgeous!






It really is pretty awesome!!


----------



## MACina (Mar 26, 2013)

.....WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO, stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> Happy birthday for yesterday Honey on Boost! Hope you had a lovely day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 27, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> *Thank you! It's from the Euro collection I already forgot the name.*
> 
> *I love your mani
> 
> ...


  	Thanks, Honey! I actually have that OPI, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It just looked pinker in your pic.

  	The bottle is cute, there seems to be a whole family of ice cream polishes now, cremes too.


----------



## MRV (Mar 27, 2013)

Quote:


jennyap said:


> My small duty-free haul consisted of one NP, and the UD Naked 2 Palette. The NP was my first Chanel, the often-imitated Peridot. (It's my birthstone, seemed rude not to!) I put it on the same night we got home, but made a right pig's ear of it, smeared and smudged all over the place oops! I didn't have time to change it though, as I was working at a polling station for a local election the next day, and had to be up at 4.30am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Peridot looks lovely on you! It's still available here in the "other department store" but I can't get any discount from there before next Christmas ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), not paying almost 30 euros for it!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Like WOW Jennyap!!!  Love your manis!  Peridot, which I don't like on me--looks like you're wearing three different NPs--- and very awesome on you.  The peachy-coral Spring Ball looks very pretty on you.  I was disappointed to hear that it didn't wear well because I got all four NPs from that collection. maybe I should try the Dior gel top coat with them.
> Oh, and* 'wheels & sticks' *sounds like it could be the name of a band.


  	Re Peridot, I jokingly asked my husband what colour he thought it was.... "Ummm, I don't know" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wouldn't worry too much about the wear I got from Spring Ball, I have pretty soft nails. The chips aren't that bad, nothing anyone else (except maybe a fellow NPA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) would notice.


----------



## MRV (Mar 27, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> i gave in and ordered the blue mariah sand from opi plus last friday night from katy perry  and fly from the nickie collection.
> 
> i really wanted to try the sands so i figured the blue was the perfect one for me. if i like im going to order some zoya ones and one from upcoming opi collections.


  	I also have the blue mariah and Fly.  They are nice so you can't pass on them!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2013)

Need your help, girls.

  	So, I put on an astonishing green glitter polish and wanted to mattify it. I have Essie's Matte topcoat which I hadn't used for about a year, I guess. I immediately put it on when my green polish was in place and it mattified the first two nails and appeared to be a usual glossy topcoat at the rest of my nails.
  	I don't get it. It just doesn't work. Was the main polish to wet? To dry?
  	Any input?

  	Buick, Illamasqua sucks. Nothing else to say about that.


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 27, 2013)

Lovely Mani's everyone! I haven't had time to post since my assistant is on vacation. Remind me to never approve a vacation for her again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Need your help, girls.
> 
> So, I put on an astonishing green glitter polish and wanted to mattify it. I have Essie's Matte topcoat which I hadn't used for about a year, I guess. I immediately put it on when my green polish was in place and it mattified the first two nails and appeared to be a usual glossy topcoat at the rest of my nails.
> I don't get it. It just doesn't work. Was the main polish to wet? To dry?
> ...


  	I've never heard of that before! I usually put it on semi wet nails and never have a problem. I wonder if it's cause it's glitter?


----------



## jennyap (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok ladies, I hope you're ready for this, it's haul time! 

  	First up, my Diors - Spring Ball and Diablotine. Really looking forward to wearing Diablotine. 






  	Then I headed to TKMaxx, where I picked up a set of Orlys - Devil May Care, Unlawful and Miss Conduct (fab scatter holo!) and a Leighton Denny duo - Hanky-Panky and Up In The Air






  	Next was Poundland, yes, these were £1 each. Never thought to look in there before! This is MNY 461 and 757, and W7 Sunset






  	and then onto Boots, who had 3 for 2 on almost all makeup, so I picked up a few Models Own polishes: Aqua Violet, Purple Brown, Tropical Sun, Haley's Comet and Ibiza Mix, plus L'Oreal Diamond Carat (I really wanted to get Confetti, but I've never seen it in stock). 






  	and finally I went into Superdrug looking for the BeautyUK dupe of Polka.com They didn't have it, but I picked up Accessorize Leopard Moth, and 2True Glitterati Shade 5 






  	That was all in one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I figured I was done for the week, but then I discovered that the Boots near my office had revamped their Revlon display and made room for more polishes! First time I'd seen Girly anywhere, but can't say it appeals to me. I did get Cherries in Snow (can't resist that name) and Heavenly






  	...and that's the lot


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes lol
  	Diablotine is bright, very pretty ( I am wearing it on toes ), perfect for spring and summer I think.
  	Leighton Denny well I don't know the brand, Orly such vivid colours.  Let me see... 20 new polishes, decent yes very decent !


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Ok ladies, I hope you're ready for this, it's haul time!
> 
> First up, my Diors - Spring Ball and Diablotine. Really looking forward to wearing Diablotine.
> 
> ...


  	    awesome haul! those Models own look gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wowza!!!!  Way to go Jennyap.  



Haul big or haul home (your ass that is).  You did good.  I love your color choices----you seem to favor corals & reds like me----and blue and glitter, etc., etc.  



jennyap said:


> Ok ladies, I hope you're ready for this, it's haul time!
> 
> First up, my Diors - Spring Ball and Diablotine. Really looking forward to wearing Diablotine.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Mar 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wowza!!!!  Way to go Jennyap.
> 
> 
> 
> Haul big or haul home (your ass that is).  You did good.  I love your color choices----*you seem to favor corals & reds like me*----and blue and glitter, etc., etc.


  	That's a new thing for this haul - up till now I think I only had about half a dozen reds/oranges/corals combined, but that was definitely what I was drawn to. Must be spring! Blues, greens and purples are my real comfort zone. I'm just starting to explore the world of glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love the look of glitter but I detest the removal process. Nevertheless, I've added a few to my growing stash.  I'm really enjoying the 'shimmer' NPs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> That's a new thing for this haul - up till now I think I only had about half a dozen reds/oranges/corals combined, but that was definitely what I was drawn to. Must be spring! Blues, greens and purples are my real comfort zone. I'm just starting to explore the world of glitter.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the look of glitter but I detest the removal process. Nevertheless, I've added a few to my growing stash.  I'm really enjoying the 'shimmer' NPs


  	do the foil method. i divide the cotton balls into 2 or 3 pieces and use the same little pieces of foil everytime. it really makes a huge different.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2013)

my DL girls set shipped, i hope i can have it in my claws by friday. i passed by nordstroms today to see the set in person but they were sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	my haul today was 
  	OPI Heart Throb, pink-ing on you and The world is not Enough 
  	and Sinful colors Hottie and Pinky Glitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2013)

PSA Butter London online.  20% Off all pedicure  products with code *PEDIPARTY*.  Receive a FREE Trout Pout Nail Lacquer with the purchase of any pedicure product.    *Promotion expires 11:59PM on 3/31/13. * Free ground shipping on orders over $50.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kimibos.  I hope it arrives soon.  I didn't order the *DL Girls* set because I was distracted by Nordstrom's *Dior GWP offer*---_a glass nail file with the purchase of any Dior Nail Lacquer._  I had put two Diors in my cart but the GWP didn't appear.  I called to inquire and was told they ran out within a few hours of the announcement.  I was going to cancel my order because they were just two NPs from my wish list that could wait.  I'm such a sucker.  They told me to go to their GWP page and pick anything that I wanted.  So I did.  I need my head examined---seriously.  I've ordered a minimum of 30 NPs within the past two weeks.  Betty Ford clinic here I come---my husband threatened to secure me a bed there for NPA!  BTW, he never saw the third NP rack.  I only revealed it after I got him to say he didn't think I had a problem--- the NP made me happy, he declared.  I thought hah, it's now or never.   I then exposed the third rack, to which he said, "honey you have a problem."















kimibos said:


> my DL girls set shipped, i hope i can have it in my claws by friday. i passed by nordstroms today to see the set in person but they were sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll have to try that Kimibos!!!!  






kimibos said:


> do the foil method. i divide the cotton balls into 2 or 3 pieces and use the same little pieces of foil everytime. it really makes a huge different.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful manis and hauls. I'm always inspired every I time I come to this thread. That's really awful about your Illamasqua orders Buick.

  	I got my first Nordstrom order yesterday. It was the Dior Sparkling collection and the Abricot creme. I'm doing a mani tonight with Diablotine. It's gorgeous. I tried the creme last night. It's thick like reviews have said. My cuticles aren't as white and dry like they have been. I only applied it last night before going to bed and went through my usual day today. I can see a difference after that one application. It's also a lot bigger than I expected. I can see why it lasts a long time.

  	I got my two YSLs and Dior Perfecto delivered today. Tomorrow I should get my Taboo, Lippmanns and the rest of my Butter Londons. I also went to Staples and got a pack of the 2" loose binder rings. The nail sticks still fit on it. I was worried the larger rings would be too thick for the sticks. I think I prefer the 1.5" rings. I can fit 25 sticks comfortably on the 2" rings, so not much more than the 20 on the 1.5" rings. The bigger rings are also stiffer and harder to open.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Kimibos.  I hope it arrives soon.  I didn't order the *DL Girls* set because I was distracted by Nordstrom's *Dior GWP offer*---_a glass nail file with the purchase of any Dior Nail Lacquer._  I had put two Diors in my cart but the GWP didn't appear.  I called to inquire and was told they ran out within a few hours of the announcement.  I was going to cancel my order because they were just two NPs from my wish list that could wait.  I'm such a sucker.  They told me to go to their GWP page and pick anything that I wanted.  So I did.  I need my head examined---seriously.  I've ordered a minimum of 30 NPs within the past two weeks.  Betty Ford clinic here I come---my husband threatened to secure me a bed there for NPA!  BTW, he never saw the third NP rack.  I only revealed it after I got him to say he didn't think I had a problem--- the NP made me happy, he declared.  I thought hah, it's now or never.   I then exposed the third rack, to which he said, "honey you have a problem."


	I saw the Dior GWP earlier today, too. I was just about to leave and run errands. I was going to place an order when I got back home, but decided to place an order quickly for one polish. The gift shows up on my confirmation, but no idea if it will ship. What GWP did you pick? More importantly, what did you say to get them to give you another GWP?


----------



## MACina (Mar 27, 2013)

AWESOME, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> Ok ladies, I hope you're ready for this, it's haul time!
> 
> First up, my Diors - Spring Ball and Diablotine. Really looking forward to wearing Diablotine.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, from buying to using! This is my first multicolour mani, albeit subtle. I wanted to try one of the Topshop holos, but couldn't decide between silver or blue, so went for both  That's one way to get through my untrieds faster, right?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

My Nordies order n my haul of the day.  the Lilac dior  made them go in the back and get it for me!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

Saw this and thought of all my np addicts!


----------



## MACina (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty mani, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> the Lilac dior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

Jenny, great haul!

  	Still no sign of my eBay order (from Canada), paid for it over 2 weeks ago. Really hope customs didn't catch it, although I'm pretty sure it's just below £15. Must e-mail the seller and see if they can resend it. It's only 2 Nicole for OPI polishes, but I really wanted one as it's a better dupe for Pink Yet Lavender.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Saw this and thought of all my np addicts!








So true!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> the Lilac dior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lovely haul. What do you think of the pink Lipppmann? Lol. I was wondering why you didn't ask them to go in the back to get Lilac the first time.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

The eBay seller marked the customs form as gift, so it's very likely that the package isn't with Customs, hope it hasn't got lost in the post. No post tomorrow, maybe it'll come on Saturday... I'm getting impatient.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The eBay seller marked the customs form as gift, so it's very likely that the package isn't with Customs, hope it hasn't got lost in the post. No post tomorrow, maybe it'll come on Saturday... I'm getting impatient.


	I hope you get your stuff.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

My Dior order for the Dior GWP shipped. It shows up on the shipping notice, so I think that means I have it. I've ordered things with GWPs before that appear on my order confirmation, but then I don't receive them with my package because they sold out. I guess seeing it on the shipping invoice is a good sign.

  	I'm expecting 3 more packages today and that should be the last from my Nordstrom triple points haul.


----------



## MRV (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Saw this and thought of all my np addicts!








So true!


----------



## MRV (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's the last green mani for March: AE Dragon. Illamasqua did not deliver my specklies so I decided to put on Dragon instead.

  	(BTW I really don't know what Illamasqua's doing! I sent them two messages saying I have not received my order. Then they sent me 23.50 GBP. When I asked what for they just said "refund". Well, it's not the total of my order (but inferior) or any items added up. Then I get no answer any more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





  	Luckily other hauls have been a great consolation: yesteday I found an EL palette for 70% off, also grabbed YSL 311 lippie 70% off. The Hare's in this pic are from the new spring collection.





  	And finally a surprise haul from today. I bumbed into the Dior spring collection that had just came here, and since I had one 10 Euros off coupon idle, Délice came home with me!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 28, 2013)

http://iwantigot.geekigirl.com/2013/03/22/geekiviews-guerlain-la-laque-couleur-nail-polish/

  	SOURCE : iwantigotgeekigirl

  	Guerlain nail polishes ( 10 so far ), very bright I think. It looks promising !


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty! I can see the different colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol I didn't ask them the first time cuz I wasn't sure I really wanted it. so I woulda felt bad if I didn't get it after they went to the back to find it for me . but ur pics and medgals convinced me I needed it and I'm glad I got it its totally different from all my other light purples! 
  	i like the DL pink one I'm glad I got it its different enough from my nails inc sprinkles  d my hard candy ones. I still want one more that part of the nails inc ice cream set and then I think I'll be good lol. that would give me a total of 15 sprinkles/spreckles np! 


  	MRV and Jenny I love both manis! I started using two t a time too lol one for my finger one for my toes lol I still have tons more to try tho!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

MRV, Dragon is gorgeous! Love that you were able to get such great discounts with your haul. I have no idea what Illamasqua is doing or thinking.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Here's the last green mani for March: AE Dragon. Illamasqua did not deliver my specklies so I decided to put on Dragon instead.
> 
> (BTW I really don't know what Illamasqua's doing! I sent them two messages saying I have not received my order. Then they sent me 23.50 GBP. When I asked what for they just said "refund". Well, it's not the total of my order (but inferior) or any items added up. Then I get no answer any more.
> 
> ...


  	     E:L palette at 70% off omg total deal. and that dark lipsticks looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and the snowcone polish is soo cute! and the your mani too. im going to ignore the hare polishes tho. not even going to google them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://iwantigot.geekigirl.com/2013/03/22/geekiviews-guerlain-la-laque-couleur-nail-polish/
> 
> SOURCE : iwantigotgeekigirl
> 
> Guerlain nail polishes ( 10 so far ), very bright I think. It looks promising !


	Those are pretty. But I've had trouble getting into the Guerlain brand.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol I didn't ask them the first time cuz I wasn't sure I really wanted it. so I woulda felt bad if I didn't get it after they went to the back to find it for me . but ur pics and medgals convinced me I needed it and I'm glad I got it its totally different from all my other light purples!
> i like the DL pink one I'm glad I got it its different enough from my nails inc sprinkles  d my hard candy ones. I still want one more that part of the nails inc ice cream set and then I think I'll be good lol. that would give me a total of 15 sprinkles/spreckles np!
> 
> 
> MRV and Jenny I love both manis! I started using two t a time too lol one for my finger one for my toes lol I still have tons more to try tho!


  	     ahh i forgot to go into sephora yesterday that i was at the mall.  i want the blue sprinkle polish from nails inc.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those are pretty. But I've had trouble getting into the Guerlain brand.


  	    they are pretty but safe. i think chanel and dior are more out there than those.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol I didn't ask them the first time cuz I wasn't sure I really wanted it. so I woulda felt bad if I didn't get it after they went to the back to find it for me . but ur pics and medgals convinced me I needed it and I'm glad I got it its totally different from all my other light purples!
> i like the DL pink one I'm glad I got it its different enough from my nails inc sprinkles  d my hard candy ones. I still want one more that part of the nails inc ice cream set and then I think I'll be good lol. that would give me a total of 15 sprinkles/spreckles np!
> 
> 
> MRV and Jenny I love both manis! I started using two t a time too lol one for my finger one for my toes lol I still have tons more to try tho!


	Dior Lilac has very fine silver shimmer in it, too. It's not really noticable in the bottle or even on the nails. I was starring at my nails really, really hard in sunlight and then I noticed it. Guess it doesn't matter if you have to look that hard! It's probably only in there to add more dimension to the color so it's not so flat.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Dior Diablotine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














  	It's cloudy, but I couldn't resist taking pictures anyway. The color looks much prettier to me in person. It's such a bright, happy cherry red. The second pic is more accurate to the color on me. I don't think the pics fully show the shimmer. I used the Dior Gel Coat top coat. I don't think it took any longer to dry. Seems the same as the Butter London top coat to me.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dior Lilac has very fine silver shimmer in it, too. It's not really noticable in the bottle or even on the nails. I was starring at my nails really, really hard in sunlight and then I noticed it. Guess it doesn't matter if you have to look that hard! It's probably only in there to add more dimension to the color so it's not so flat.


  	I thought I saw some shimmer!!! when I was painting it on a nail stick lol. I forgot I mention it is in a sephora ad that I saw in my new allure magazine so that also sent me over the edge lol!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ahh i forgot to go into sephora yesterday that i was at the mall.  i want the blue sprinkle polish from nails inc.


  	snap I just used that one and I didn't take a pic! I already peeled it off lol dammit. I had used ILL noble but then I got bored so I made accent nails with te blue sprinkles and then I just painted all my nails lol. it's very pretty , still on my toes. 

  	u want to see the pink DL? I think I'll use it rigt now lol I have naked fingers. 

  	i hella want that ice cream nail polish lol it's so cute!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dior Diablotine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	beautiful!!! I can't wait to use mine!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> snap I just used that one and I didn't take a pic! I already peeled it off lol dammit. I had used ILL noble but then I got bored so I made accent nails with te blue sprinkles and then I just painted all my nails lol. it's very pretty , still on my toes.
> 
> *u want to see the pink DL?* I think I'll use it rigt now lol I have naked fingers.
> 
> i hella want that ice cream nail polish lol it's so cute!!!


  	I want to see it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dior Diablotine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes very pretty indeed ( I am wearing it on toes, it's so bright ), it's orange-cherry red and the shimmer is great.
  	Pretty mani !


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> snap I just used that one and I didn't take a pic! I already peeled it off lol dammit. I had used ILL noble but then I got bored so I made accent nails with te blue sprinkles and then I just painted all my nails lol. it's very pretty , still on my toes.
> 
> u want to see the pink DL? I think I'll use it rigt now lol I have naked fingers.
> 
> i hella want that ice cream nail polish lol it's so cute!!!


  	   yes do your nails with it, haha  i kind of want to get the pink stacatto. but i dont do light pinks. so i want to see how dark the pink is. lol the blue speckle looks amazing. it has green neon glitters right??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks Ladies, I too hope my polishes come soon.

  	I decided to console myself with an order from Harrods, ordered the new Dior My Lady Palette, Aerin Floral Illuminating Palette and Sisley L'Orchidee Highlighting Blush with White Lily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have free UK shipping until Wednesday (it's normally £5), so I couldn't resist. I also ordered 3 of the soon to be discontinued UD 24/7 eyeliners from Debenhams with 10% off.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

The Sephora 15% discount in April is true! It's April 11 for VIBs.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Lol, those are nice consolations.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! Dominique, I bet the color is beautiful as a pedi.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

holy cow, who cares about the package now??? lol jk nice haul!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Sephora 15% discount in April is true! It's April 11 for VIBs.


  	    im gonna have to be good and not shop for 18 days, so i can get some polishes from them. some ILLa, or Nails inc


----------



## MRV (Mar 28, 2013)

Wise move! I should also order some stuff from Harrods, but those damn shipping costs abroad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

DL Girls Just Want to Have Fun                                                          Sinful Colors Savage- Matte Teal




 



  	and OPI: Pink-ing on you and Heart Throb topped with Lights of Emerald City.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

more pics of Savage.
  	these one is matte- i dont have the illamasqua rubber polishes but i think those compare more to the orly plastix collection than this type from Sinnful colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

I just placed an order with my Saks SA to get the two new YSL polishes. 36 Vert D'Orient and 37 Taupe Mauresque. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Vert D'Orient is showing as a preorder on Saks.com, but she has it in stock at her store. I threw in the Saks exclusive 20 Brun Parnasse and 14 Violine Surrealiste to qualify for a GWP. Those two colors have been on my to-get list for a while now. Figured I might as well get a gift to go with them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Sorry!  I must be tired, uh.
> 
> TY for the comments, all! If you are interested in the ice cream polishes, there are still some available at eBay.
> 
> ...


  	What does Diablotine mean?


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> DL Girls Just Want to Have Fun                                                          Sinful Colors Savage- Matte Teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Your manis are so fun!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I just placed an order with my Saks SA to get the two new YSL polishes. 36 Vert D'Orient and 37 Taupe Mauresque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 your hauls are Wayyy more FUN!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> maybe Evil. i know diabolica ( for a she) is evil in spanish so maybe its  that in french.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I was thinking maybe devil because of the "diablo" part. Doesn't that mean devil?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

DL I'm not edible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is 3 coats i did real quick at work before we open lol. so it's a lil messy, I did a regular coat and barely any glitter showed up so u kinda have to place it where u want it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

CC diablo means devil but that's as much as I kno lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Sephora 15% discount in April is true! It's April 11 for VIBs.


  	snap I better think of something to get lol 
  	i want all the fashion sets and like 3 ED items... so I better pick something that's not too expensive lol


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 1. Covergirl Always Naked- i love love this polish
> 2. Pure Ice Watch Me Go
> 3. OPI Fiercely Fiona
> 4. OPI My Very First Knockwurst Topped with Pink Yet Lavender- very pretty


  	Love the last combo, very pretty!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	posted  
  	ya the blue sprinkles polish is so pretty I don't kno how I passed it up originally!! wtf was I thinking lol . it's hard to say what colors the glitters are mine look green purple and silver but that's not what the description says or the reviews but  the glitter DEF looks purple not blue. 
  	either way You NEED it lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was thinking maybe devil because of the "diablo" part. Doesn't that mean devil?


  	well devil is diabla or diablo. diabolica the diabolique part sound to me like calling some diabolica which is evil lol but then i dont speak french hahahaha just ignore me haha


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> this is 3 coats i did real quick at work before we open lol. so it's a lil messy, I did a regular coat and barely any glitter showed up so u kinda have to place it where u want it.


  	     Yeahhh  it looks so pretty. i need this now! im going to wait for it to be at beauty.com and or maybe another sale at nordstroms


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> this is 3 coats i did real quick at work before we open lol. so it's a lil messy, I did a regular coat and barely any glitter showed up so u kinda have to place it where u want it.


	I like it! Lol! I was holding my Illamasqua Scarce nail stick up to my monitor screen to compare. I think Scarce may be more of a yellow pink. Translation: I'm Not Edible is different enough for me to have both.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> posted
> ya the blue sprinkles polish is so pretty I don't kno how I passed it up originally!! wtf was I thinking lol . it's hard to say what colors the glitters are mine look green purple and silver but that's not what the description says or the reviews but  the glitter DEF looks purple not blue.
> either way You NEED it lol


  	   saw it thanks girl! im getting the nails inc  on the sephora sale.


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 28, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 




 		 			Medgal, you are the queen of hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / *





 medgal wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*lol, seriously - I've never seen anyone hauling that much high end stuff, so she deserves the title. *





      haha thanks, OPI is tempting you naynadine 








 	I know. And Essie too. But I'm still standing strong.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> snap I better think of something to get lol
> i want all the fashion sets and like 3 ED items... so I better pick something that's not too expensive lol


	I'm planning to use the discount to get more Dior, YSL and Illamasqua polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 28, 2013)

My stuff was delivered. I'll take pics tomorrow. It's not enough light now.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I know. And Essie too. But I'm still standing strong.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My stuff was delivered. I'll take pics tomorrow. It's not enough light now.


  	 NICE! im soo excited lol cant wait to see them laying all together in a family picture!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was out running errands, which is how I missed the Nordie's Ad & offer.  If the gift showed up on your confirmation then I think you're okay.  I told the rep that I was going to cancel the order--that's when she suggested that I visit the GWP page.  I didn't know what on earth to pick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I ended up going for the Prada Candy Shower Milk.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I saw the Dior GWP earlier today, too. I was just about to leave and run errands. I was going to place an order when I got back home, but decided to place an order quickly for one polish. The gift shows up on my confirmation, but no idea if it will ship. What GWP did you pick? More importantly, what did you say to get them to give you another GWP?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

No way Nayadine.  Our CC holds that honor.  I'll settle for 'princess'






Naynadine said:


> Medgal, you are the queen of hauls!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wish I could be of help Anneri but I've never used a mattifier.  Might this be something else that Medgal needs to look into?? 



Reverse enabling?


Anneri said:


> Need your help, girls.
> 
> So, I put on an astonishing green glitter polish and wanted to mattify it. I have Essie's Matte topcoat which I hadn't used for about a year, I guess. I immediately put it on when my green polish was in place and it mattified the first two nails and appeared to be a usual glossy topcoat at the rest of my nails.
> I don't get it. It just doesn't work. Was the main polish to wet? To dry?
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

So pretty Jennyap!!!  



And what a great idea to get through untrieds!!


jennyap said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh so pretty, yes so pretty...she sings merrily at the sight of newly hauled NP.  ENJOY Naughtyp and be sure to share your manis!!


Naughtyp said:


> Saw this and thought of all my np addicts!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Why did you whisper that MRV??  It's okay if you also got Mariah *'FLY.'  *_Oh----- did I just shout that?? _






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

I want to see your Diablotine mani CC.  I've only used one of the four NPs in that collection.  I need to up my game and get cracking.  Today I wore MAC's Angel, which is a really pretty pink.  I wanted to tone things down a bit, from my Chanel Fracas mani of yesterday.


CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful manis and hauls. I'm always inspired every I time I come to this thread. That's really awful about your Illamasqua orders Buick.
> 
> I got my first Nordstrom order yesterday. It was the Dior Sparkling collection and the Abricot creme. I'm doing a mani tonight with Diablotine. It's gorgeous. I tried the creme last night. It's thick like reviews have said. My cuticles aren't as white and dry like they have been. I only applied it last night before going to bed and went through my usual day today. I can see a difference after that one application. It's also a lot bigger than I expected. I can see why it lasts a long time.
> 
> I got my two YSLs and Dior Perfecto delivered today. Tomorrow I should get my Taboo, Lippmanns and the rest of my Butter Londons. I also went to Staples and got a pack of the 2" loose binder rings. The nail sticks still fit on it. I was worried the larger rings would be too thick for the sticks. I think I prefer the 1.5" rings. I can fit 25 sticks comfortably on the 2" rings, so not much more than the 20 on the 1.5" rings. The bigger rings are also stiffer and harder to open.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh I hope it arrives Anitacska---pretty lady!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Absolutely CC.  I think you're in the clear.  I got two packages today and will likely get another one tomorrow.  I hope I get to open everything---so busy and distracted by holiday activities.  How dare life interfere with my NP activities. 






CartoonChic said:


> My Dior order for the Dior GWP shipped. It shows up on the shipping notice, so I think that means I have it. I've ordered things with GWPs before that appear on my order confirmation, but then I don't receive them with my package because they sold out. I guess seeing it on the shipping invoice is a good sign.
> 
> I'm expecting 3 more packages today and that should be the last from my Nordstrom triple points haul.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Fingers crossed!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> The eBay seller marked the customs form as gift, so it's very likely that the package isn't with Customs, hope it hasn't got lost in the post. No post tomorrow, maybe it'll come on Saturday... I'm getting impatient.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

You champion, you!!! 



 My Dior GWP shipped w/o the original GWP, but my GWP _selection_ shipped separately.


CartoonChic said:


> My Dior order for the Dior GWP shipped. It shows up on the shipping notice, so I think that means I have it. I've ordered things with GWPs before that appear on my order confirmation, but then I don't receive them with my package because they sold out. I guess seeing it on the shipping invoice is a good sign.
> 
> I'm expecting 3 more packages today and that should be the last from my Nordstrom triple points haul.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Why did you whisper that MRV??  It's okay if you also got Mariah *'FLY.'  *_Oh----- did I just shout that?? _


  	    we only wished it was from mariah!!!! we are both whispering it because its from the nickie minaj collection!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

The pink one on the first row looks like Dior Princess---nice & shimmery!


Dominique33 said:


> http://iwantigot.geekigirl.com/2013/03/22/geekiviews-guerlain-la-laque-couleur-nail-polish/
> 
> SOURCE : iwantigotgeekigirl
> 
> Guerlain nail polishes ( 10 so far ), very bright I think. It looks promising !


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a good thing you insisted that they go to the back to find the Dior Lilac.  It's almost like they're trying to hide it---even on the Sephora web site it's seemingly buried and not even shown with their other Dior NPs.  Does anyone else think that's odd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or is it just me???



Naughtyp said:


> lol I didn't ask them the first time cuz I wasn't sure I really wanted it. so I woulda felt bad if I didn't get it after they went to the back to find it for me . but ur pics and medgals convinced me I needed it and I'm glad I got it its totally different from all my other light purples!
> i like the DL pink one I'm glad I got it its different enough from my nails inc sprinkles  d my hard candy ones. I still want one more that part of the nails inc ice cream set and then I think I'll be good lol. that would give me a total of 15 sprinkles/spreckles np!
> 
> 
> MRV and Jenny I love both manis! I started using two t a time too lol one for my finger one for my toes lol I still have tons more to try tho!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh MRV---that palette is just gorgeous!!!  I agree---great deal!!!


kimibos said:


> uhh that abricot cream sounds good. i have the lush one and o dont like it. i usually go with oils.  nice haul and i hope you get everything soon.
> i can see the difference, they both look pretty!
> nice haul. cant wait to see you wearing the pink staccato.
> i hope you get your stuff soon and safe.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

TROUBLE???  Should we be avoiding the brand for some reason??? 






CartoonChic said:


> Those are pretty. But I've had trouble getting into the Guerlain brand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very pretty on you CC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which of the four in this collection do you like best???


CartoonChic said:


> Dior Diablotine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

That's how you do it Anitacska!




Haul while waiting for the arrival of a haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just don't tell my husband that. 




 	 		Quote:
 	 		Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 




 		 			Medgal, you are the queen of hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / *





 medgal wins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 	      h


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nayadine I need some of your strength!  Mail me a little, will you?


Naynadine said:


> I know. And Essie too. But I'm still standing strong.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm just lining it all up.  Perhaps I'll have time for pics tomorrow too.






CartoonChic said:


> My stuff was delivered. I'll take pics tomorrow. It's not enough light now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2013)

Awwwww.  Nothing like a family portrait






kimibos said:


> NICE! im soo excited lol cant wait to see them laying all together in a family picture!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 28, 2013)

Love everyones mani's!


CartoonChic said:


> The Sephora 15% discount in April is true! It's April 11 for VIBs.


  	yay!!! I REALLY need a new blowdryer but the t3 I want is $200. I'm so waiting until the 11th I hope mine lasts that long


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

I was looking at that matte teal a few weeks ago but passed it up b/c I thought I had a similiar blue  It is so weird and cool at the same time.  I love it!  


kimibos said:


> DL Girls Just Want to Have Fun                                                          Sinful Colors Savage- Matte Teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

So pretty!!!   The second pic does look bright and cheery.  

	It's perfect on you.  

  	I happen to like the wider brush. 

  	Don't you guys hate it when you see women who wear that cheap red polish that looks thin and chipped? I feel the same about most cheap looking red lippies.  The wrong red can be dreadful.  

  	Ok y'all...  soon as I finish spring cleaning and finding my life off this couch, I'm going to paint my nails.  I'm kinda excited about it.  LOL  Plus my cuticles are going crazy again.  You guys are an inspiration for me to take better care of myself.  


CartoonChic said:


> Dior Diablotine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

WOW  Awesome deals!!!  Love the green.    I really love this green.  

  	I'm going to do green in April.  I need to get caught up.  lol  


MRV said:


> Here's the last green mani for March: AE Dragon. Illamasqua did not deliver my specklies so I decided to put on Dragon instead.
> 
> (BTW I really don't know what Illamasqua's doing! I sent them two messages saying I have not received my order. Then they sent me 23.50 GBP. When I asked what for they just said "refund". Well, it's not the total of my order (but inferior) or any items added up. Then I get no answer any more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

yes it is...  this is pretty....  I love the two together. 


jennyap said:


>


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Saw this and thought of all my np addicts!


  	HAHAHA, I used to be this way with mac lipsticks/gloss.  ok, I'm back to that point now.  Or if I saw a color in a magazine, I could dupe it.


----------



## MACina (Mar 28, 2013)

Ladies, your manis are all gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	CartoonChic, wow, that is really a stunning color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> this is 3 coats i did real quick at work before we open lol. so it's a lil messy, I did a regular coat and barely any glitter showed up so u kinda have to place it where u want it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ladies, your manis are all gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love them all! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if I need that heroine np? it looks really pretty but I have two of the dupes T listed plus ill Jomina and BL  Molly coddled Essie  play date


----------



## MRV (Mar 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm making my list and checking it twice.  It means 'a little she-devil', also a little naughty girl but not evil.     What does Diablotine mean?


  Edit: I'm on my iPhone now. The text is not in the right place.


----------



## MRV (Mar 29, 2013)

Back on a computer!


Naughtyp said:


> I'm wondering if I need that heroine np? it looks really pretty but I have two of the dupes T listed plus ill Jomina and BL  Molly coddled Essie  play date


  	Oh no! Please don't tempt. Does my lippie need the polish, too? I did not get any of the sets last year (and no regrets!).


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Since you have formidable dupes, I'd say save your money for something else that's on your must-have radar screen.  I got caught up in the 'Fashion Sets' craze and rarely use them---not because I don't like them, but because of PO---product overload.  I would like to be more discreet about my makeup purchases.  As for NP----well the sky is the limit.






Naughtyp said:


> I'm wondering if I need that heroine np? it looks really pretty but I have two of the dupes T listed plus ill Jomina and BL  Molly coddled Essie  play date


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 29, 2013)

ok I'll pass for now  I might get it later if its still around! lol I didn't get any from the fashion sets las years. just GAT lipglass and Impassioned l/s and L/g no np. I want all the lip products this time lol 
  	whats everyone doing to Easter? ima do a skittle mani with either the BL spring set or Zoya spring set idk yet....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Well, they've been sitting around daily while I add to the pile but it's time to put them on the NP wall rack with the rest of the family. Here are some of the NPs that I've hauled over the past two weeks or so:




Here's the breakdown

​  *Butter London                         Chanel                            Dior*
 Thames                                     Vamp                              Electric Blue
 Trench                                       Rose Cache                  Red Royalty 
 Crumpet                                    Dragon                           Rose Dauphine
 Bumster                                     Accessoire                    Rouge Garqonne
 Scoundrel                                 Frisson                           Incognito
                                                     Blue Satin                     Purple Revolution
                                                    Taboo                             Graphic Berry
                                                                                             Plaza
                                                                                             Waterlily
                                                                                             Ultra Violet

 *Deborah Lippmann               Estee Lauder               Essie*
 On the Beach                          Dilettante                       Sew Psyched
 Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
 Moon Rendezvous
 I Know What Boys Like


 *On the Way*
 *Chanel*
 Rose Insolent

 *Deborah Lippman*
 Yellow Brick Road

 *Dior*
 Trench
 Gris Montaigne


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Naughtyp.  I went overboard with the sets and ended up with all of them only because I already had some of the lippies.  This time I barely looked.  I might get the Heroine lip pencil if it sticks around, but that's about it.  





I think I'm doing green, lilac or blue.  The top that I'm wearing has pale green, baby blue & lilac.  I'm hosting dinner so I want something long-wearing---using my hands a lot these past few days.  The skittle mani sounds like a good idea----both BL & Zoya are good options.  Take a pic if you have time.




Happy holidays everyone 






Naughtyp said:


> ok I'll pass for now  I might get it later if its still around! lol I didn't get any from the fashion sets las years. just GAT lipglass and Impassioned l/s and L/g no np. I want all the lip products this time lol
> whats everyone doing to Easter? ima do a skittle mani with either the BL spring set or Zoya spring set idk yet....


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very pretty Kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love them all!!


 	 		Quote:
 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 





 


 		 			DL Girls Just Want to Have Fun                                                          Sinful Colors Savage- Matte Teal




 



*and OPI: Pink-ing on you and Heart Throb topped with Lights of Emerald City. *


----------



## kimibos (Mar 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Since you have formidable dupes, I'd say save your money for something else that's on your must-have radar screen.  I got caught up in the 'Fashion Sets' craze and rarely use them---not because I don't like them, but because of PO---product overload.  I would like to be more discreet about my makeup purchases.  As for NP----well the sky is the limit.


  	        im skipping all the mac collection now in april. i dont really have money but i dont feel bad about it because of the nail polish hauling!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 29, 2013)

That's what I call a HUGE haul ! Great choice !


----------



## kimibos (Mar 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ok I'll pass for now  I might get it later if its still around! lol I didn't get any from the fashion sets las years. just GAT lipglass and Impassioned l/s and L/g no np. I want all the lip products this time lol
> whats everyone doing to Easter? ima do a skittle mani with either the BL spring set or Zoya spring set idk yet....


  	        i think im going to keep my sand blue sand mani for sunday. i dont celebrate easter. the skittle mani sounds cute thought very festive and perfect  with the colors of easter.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2013)

This is the polish I'm wearing today, 2True shade 49, a bright turquoise with very fine silver shimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's brighter and bluer than the picture, very pretty. Plus it's very good, I've had no chips at all so far, whereas the last few manis I did chipped on me within hours. I was beginning to think there was something wrong with my base coat or top coat or my nails...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Very pretty color 






Anitacska said:


> This is the polish I'm wearing today, 2True shade 49, a bright turquoise with very fine silver shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Mar 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well, they've been sitting around daily while I add to the pile but it's time to put them on the NP wall rack with the rest of the family. Here are some of the NPs that I've hauled over the past two weeks or so:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's the breakdown[/COLOR]   ​ [COLOR=0000FF]*Butter London                        Chanel                           Dior* [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=0000FF]Thames                                    Vamp                             Electric Blue [/COLOR]
> ...


  OMG AMAZING HAUL. I bow to you!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 29, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> It's perfect on you.
> I happen to like the wider brush.
> 
> Don't you guys hate it when you see women who wear that cheap red polish that looks thin and chipped? I feel the same about most cheap looking red lippies.  The wrong red can be dreadful.
> ...


	Thank you! I can't wait to see your mani. My nails are about the only thing I keep up with on a regular basis. Hair and makeup are a completely different story. I like how I can always see my manicure just by looking at my hands. I don't need a mirror.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, they've been sitting around daily while I add to the pile but it's time to put them on the NP wall rack with the rest of the family. Here are some of the NPs that I've hauled over the past two weeks or so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Please, oh please tell me where you found Waterlily and Electric Blue!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is the polish I'm wearing today, 2True shade 49, a bright turquoise with very fine silver shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very pretty. It reminds me of a brighter version of Med's Nymphea and Cristal mani.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> No way Nayadine.  Our CC holds that honor.  I'll settle for 'princess'


	Forget that! Not after your last haul pic. Own the title Queen Medgal.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 29, 2013)

This is Avenue Maintain by Essie.

  	It's new and it is a minnie polish that came in set of 4 polishes. I don't know how I feel about it yet but I thought it would be cute for Easter. It's a pretty colour and I do like how it looks with my skin but it's nothing special, it doesn't stand out. I feel like every nail polish brand makes this colour.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty on you CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Diablotine! Followed by Delice. I swatched all four colors on my fingers to decide which one to wear first. I thought for sure I would pick Delice simply going by how they look in the bottle. I love corals. Delice looks very beautiful on, but Diablotine has a wow factor to it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 29, 2013)

alyxo said:


> This is Avenue Maintain by Essie.
> 
> It's new and it is a minnie polish that came in set of 4 polishes. I don't know how I feel about it yet but I thought it would be cute for Easter. It's a pretty colour and I do like how it looks with my skin but it's nothing special, it doesn't stand out. I feel like every nail polish brand makes this colour.


	It's still pretty on you. I haven't picked up any of the new Essie's yet. I feel like I'm waiting for some sort of sale or special promotion.


----------



## xelamazing (Mar 29, 2013)

Just did my nails with Orly's Here Comes Trouble. It's too beautiful not to share with you guys.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

I like that you're a very strategic shopper.  Enjoy your YSLs!!!  






CartoonChic said:


> I'm making my list and checking it twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

This just might be my weekend mani.  I can't decide---gee, I wonder why???






CartoonChic said:


> Dior Lilac has very fine silver shimmer in it, too. It's not really noticable in the bottle or even on the nails. I was starring at my nails really, really hard in sunlight and then I noticed it. Guess it doesn't matter if you have to look that hard! It's probably only in there to add more dimension to the color so it's not so flat.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes it does---who knows what the thought process was other than the marketing crew who helped with the name.  I was trying to totally ignore it.


CartoonChic said:


> I was thinking maybe devil because of the "diablo" part. Doesn't that mean devil?


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

That's a really stunning blue---very pretty.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





alyxo said:


> This is Avenue Maintain by Essie.
> 
> It's new and it is a minnie polish that came in set of 4 polishes. I don't know how I feel about it yet but I thought it would be cute for Easter. It's a pretty colour and I do like how it looks with my skin but it's nothing special, it doesn't stand out. I feel like every nail polish brand makes this colour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh the horror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











kimibos said:


> we only wished it was from mariah!!!! we are both whispering it because its from the nickie minaj collection!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Corally.


CartoonChic said:


> Thank you! I can't wait to see your mani. My nails are about the only thing I keep up with on a regular basis. Hair and makeup are a completely different story. I like how I can always see my manicure just by looking at my hands. I don't need a mirror.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow----what an amazingly beautiful green.  It's awesome on you! 






xelamazing said:


> Just did my nails with Orly's Here Comes Trouble. It's too beautiful not to share with you guys.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, they've been sitting around daily while I add to the pile but it's time to put them on the NP wall rack with the rest of the family. Here are some of the NPs that I've hauled over the past two weeks or so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	drooling!!!  But two weeks?  Damn!


----------



## MACina (Mar 29, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> *drooling!!! * But two weeks?  Damn!


 

  	Me too


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2013)

Still no nail polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did receive the gorgeous Chanel powder CartoonChic CP'd for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also my two other eBay packages arrived today (a travel size UD 24/7 Radium eyeliner and a full size Honey eyeliner), and best of all, the postman came when hubby wasn't here, so I could quickly hide them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

http://nailderellanails.blogspot.fi/2013/03/new-essie-collections-for-summer-2013.html?m=1
  	omg another Essie collection!! well two more ctyly I want all the shimmers!! especially that marine one I die lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

I love this np so much lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

Medgal u win the gold medal this week!! lol omg at ur new family members lol I wouldn't know which one to try first either!!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://nailderellanails.blogspot.fi/2013/03/new-essie-collections-for-summer-2013.html?m=1
> omg another Essie collection!! well two more ctyly I want all the shimmers!! especially that marine one I die lol


  	Woah! I want all the Summer collection, drooling here!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Woah! I want all the Summer collection, drooling here!


  	ur right lol I need them all except the lime green one lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Awwwwww---thanks ladies!!!


Naughtyp said:


> Medgal u win the gold medal this week!! lol omg at ur new family members lol I wouldn't know which one to try first either!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Really!  I love Essie too. 






jennyap said:


> Woah! I want all the Summer collection, drooling here!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2013)

Just found out that Urban Outfitters now have the holographic nail polish on the UK website, yay! Unfortunately you can't choose the colour, it just says "assort", but I'm going shopping next week, so will definitely pop into their Oxford Street (London) store and hope I can pick up all 3. Yay!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry I missed this post initially---I hope you get Waterlily & Electric Blue.  Both are gorgeous NPs!  Dior.com seems to get their own NPs last, and Amazon is a good resource, only if the prices are not outrageous like EBay.


CartoonChic said:


> Please, oh please tell me where you found Waterlily and Electric Blue!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

Gifts from my co worker lol I  talk about np so much she brought me some of hers that she doesn't use


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> Just did my nails with Orly's Here Comes Trouble. It's too beautiful not to share with you guys.


	So sparkly!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

Enjoy! And it was my pleasure.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwwwww---thanks ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Naughtyp I can see why you love that DL NP---it looks so, so nice on you!
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Gifts from my co worker lol I talk about np so much she brought me some of hers that she doesn't use


  	Nothing beats free polish!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

Eee! I'm so excited. My YSL order was just delivered. Here's a family pick of everything that was delivered this week. Most of it are things I ordered last week during Nordstrom's triple points. I ordered four of the YSLs with the black YSL GWP the other day. Wasn't expecting it to come so fast. I picked up the lone Illamasqua at a Sephora store earlier in the week.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 30, 2013)

Great haul ! I see you love the Crème Abricot, I too it's so good for cuticules. I did my pedi 2 hours ago or so, I tried Guerlain nail polish in " Rouge d'Enfer ". Honestly the formula is good ( but not better than the Chanel or Dior ones ), the packaging is classy and the polish itself is really shiny. I love the result, what I don't understand is why Guerlain didn't launch a real Vernithèque like the YSL one. 10 shades only, well it's a good beginning though and it has nothing in common with the ancient bottles whiche were ugly ! The new ones are classy, quite heavy it was high time Guerlain went high end with their nail polishes.

  	I see you have Taboo ! Beautiful colour, I still don't know when this collection will be launched here. And the Deborah Lippmann
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love them !


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't know if this was already posted :

  	Butter London Summer 2013

http://nailcandy101.com/launches-butter-london-summer-holiday-2013-collection/


  	SOURCE : NAILCANDY101


  	Looks......


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I don't know if this was already posted :
> 
> Butter London Summer 2013
> 
> ...


  	better pics than I saw before I def want Poole and maybe Fit Baker


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice soft colors, and nice coworker !!!!! 






CartoonChic said:


> Very pretty, but seems like a variation of the other collections they have out. I'm getting the neons, and will pick and choose from the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2013)

I like the last three---thank goodness, and not all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> better pics than I saw before I def want Poole and maybe Fit Baker


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2013)

One itty bitty NP arrived today.  Deborah Lippmann's Yellow Brick Road.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I like the last three---thank goodness, and not all of them.


  	I like the silver and gold too but I have the Olympic ones that I haven't tried yet! 
  	ill do my swatch test one I find these on stores lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

*ROW 1:* Creme Abricot
*ROW 2:* Dior Princess 553, Spring Ball 343, Delice 433, Diablotine 643, Gel Coat

  	The Creme Abricot is a lot bigger than I expected. I was expecting something much smaller, like one of those little lip balm containers. It's nearly the size of 2 Dior polishes. I've used it every night since I got it and I do see a noticeable difference with my cuticles. I think the thickness of the cream makes a difference. It's heavy and kind of sits on the cuticles until it soaks in. I don't regret the cost because it's working for me and this stuff will last forever.







*ROW 1:* YSL Khaki Arty 31, Rouge Expressionniste 32
*ROW 2:* YSL Violine Surrealiste 14, Brun Parnasse 20, Vert D'Orient 36, Taupe Mauresque 37

  	Curse my poor lighting. Vert D'Orient is a gorgeous green teal. I'm doing a polish change with it tonight! Brun Parnasse is the Saks exclusive color. It looks black in the pic, but it's really a dark chocolate brown. Violine Surrealiste is a magenta purple. The 2nd row are the 4 polishes I ordered from Saks and I qualified for the YSL GWP. It's a cute manicure set.











*ROW 1:* Deborah Lippmann Polka Dots and Moonbeams, Rockin' Robbin, Girls Just Want to Have Fun
*ROW 2:* Butter London Shandy, Crumpet, Tea & Toast







  	Illamasqua Aorta, Dior Perfecto 804, Chanel Taboo 583


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> One itty bitty NP arrived today.  Deborah Lippmann's Yellow Brick Road.


	So cute! And the bunny too. You are responsible for my increase in yellow polishes. Have you decided to wear Dior Lilac, or will you go with this one?


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

ok the multi quote isn't working! 
  	CC I love ur haul, the DL is the mint one, I kinda want te white one now too lol and the Essie's colors look similiar to the resort collection but these ones are shimmery.... so I need them lol and yes NOTHING beats free np lol especially when I wanted the mint and the teal  one anyways lol I almost bought then Both a couple times lol
  	Medgal yes she is very sweet  and I love ur new yellow np so pretty! ad I love The name and ur bunny


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So cute! And the bunny too. You are responsible for my increase in yellow polishes. Have you decided to wear Dior Lilac, or will you go with this one?


  	It's the summer collection, I don't know if it's available. We don't have the brand here but buying on line is possible.
  	Yes the Crème Abricot is really thick but very useful on damaged cuticules, it's the same size as the Crème de Rose balm in fact, too small I think but I very often use oil on the hands and nails, and the Crème Abricot the day before a mani.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> One itty bitty NP arrived today.  Deborah Lippmann's Yellow Brick Road.


  	 Cute ! Happy Easter !


----------



## kimibos (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice Hauls and Beautiful Manis Girls!! 

  	I tried the OPI Sand Polish in "get your number" and I'm In!! i love the trend. i couldnt stop watching and touching my nails. its truly amazing. also the removing is way easier that normal glitter. it also doesnt get stock in your hair or clothes. im going to get the remaining mariah ones and the bond girls ones.





  	from Swatch and Learn. the mini set for NaughtyP!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 1:* Creme Abricot
> *ROW 2:* Dior Princess 553, Spring Ball 343, Delice 433, Diablotine 643, Gel Coat
> 
> The Creme Abricot is a lot bigger than I expected. I was expecting something much smaller, like one of those little lip balm containers. It's nearly the size of 2 Dior polishes. I've used it every night since I got it and I do see a noticeable difference with my cuticles. I think the thickness of the cream makes a difference. It's heavy and kind of sits on the cuticles until it soaks in. I don't regret the cost because it's working for me and this stuff will last forever.
> ...


  	I just saw some new YSL topcoats in the Bloomies circular I got today.  Did you see these yet?  I'm wonder how they look on the nail.  I just found this thread so I'm way behind.


----------



## MACina (Mar 30, 2013)

.....whoa....stunning haul, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Nice Hauls and Beautiful Manis Girls!!
> 
> I tried the OPI Sand Polish in "get your number" and I'm In!! i love the trend. i couldnt stop watching and touching my nails. its truly amazing. also the removing is way easier that normal glitter. it also doesnt get stock in your hair or clothes. im going to get the remaining mariah ones and the bond girls ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nice Hauls and Beautiful Manis Girls!!
> 
> I tried the OPI Sand Polish in "get your number" and I'm In!! i love the trend. i couldnt stop watching and touching my nails. its truly amazing. also the removing is way easier that normal glitter. it also doesnt get stock in your hair or clothes. im going to get the remaining mariah ones and the bond girls ones.
> 
> ...


  	;D this made me. smile lol 
  	dont u love them? ok now I kno I need to get the full size of Honey Ryder and Tiffany Case!


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So cute! And the bunny too. You are responsible for my increase in yellow polishes. Have you decided to wear Dior Lilac, or will you go with this one?


  	just checked they are up at Macy's!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

I swatched the Lippmann speckles. I see that the speckles are different compared to the Illamasquas. The Lippmann speckles have the same size glitter throughout. The Illamasqua speckles have very tiny specks and regular specks. The Illamasquas seem to apply more evenly to me. I had to keep moving the Lippmann speckles around. Lippmann Rockin' Robbin compares to Illamasqua Fragile color wise, but Rockin' Robbin has green in it. It's more like a blue mint than a green mint.

  	I also did my YSL Vert D'Orient mani. It's a slightly darker Illamasqua Venous.


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> Nice Hauls and Beautiful Manis Girls!!
> 
> I tried the OPI Sand Polish in "get your number" and I'm In!! i love the trend. i couldnt stop watching and touching my nails. its truly amazing. also the removing is way easier that normal glitter. it also doesnt get stock in your hair or clothes. im going to get the remaining mariah ones and the bond girls ones.
> 
> ...


  	I think it's the golden one and possibly Jinx for me. I don't know about Solitaire.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> just checked they are up at Macy's!


  	I see them! I'll wait for a sale?


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2013)

BL Summer 2013 swatches!

  	http://mylucidbubble.blogspot.fi/2013/03/butter-london-2013-summer-holiday.html


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

MAC released a lilac/lavender with blue shimmer nail polish called "Varicose Veins" with the Dame Edna Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.temptalia.com/mac-dame-edna-collection-swatches





CartoonChic said:


> Yup, we saw them. There's a color missing from their website. Do you know if they're a Bloomingdale's exclusive? I've been waiting for them to show up at Nordies or Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

I hauled a few polishes over the last week too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The Catrice polishes do both have tiny shimmer particles which aren' t noticable in the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love the green shimmer that OPI Significant Other Color has


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nice Hauls and Beautiful Manis Girls!!
> 
> I tried the OPI Sand Polish in "get your number" and I'm In!! i love the trend. i couldnt stop watching and touching my nails. its truly amazing. also the removing is way easier that normal glitter. it also doesnt get stock in your hair or clothes. im going to get the remaining mariah ones and the bond girls ones.
> 
> ...


  	It's really pretty but I still don't understand why OPI doesn't launch the 6 polishes in their mini set !
  	The collection is really beautiful, enjoy !


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

Eek, I've just added it up and worked out that I've hauled 73 polishes this month! Haven't received 21 yet, but still... None of them were high end polishes though, in my defence.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Eek, I've just added it up and worked out that I've hauled 73 polishes this month! Haven't received 21 yet, but still... None of them were high end polishes though, in my defence.


	We're NPAs. You don't need a defense.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

I went and did a count because of Anitacska. I've purchased 78 polishes in March! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really doesn't seem like I bought that many (or spent that much).



 		Chanel = 3 	
 		YSL = 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		Dior = 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		Lippmann = 4 	
 		Illamasqua = 17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		Butter London = 20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		Essie = 2 	
 		Zoya = 1 	
 		China Glaze = 9 
 
  	My name is CartoonChic, and I'm a NPA.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! You beat me! And I thought my total was ridiculously large already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should make April a nail polish no-buy month... Wanna join me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I went and did a count because of Anitacska. I've purchased 78 polishes in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow! You beat me! And I thought my total was ridiculously large already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Um, I'm already out before April even starts! I have a large Dior order going through April 6 and another Chanel order going through April 11. I saved those orders to get GWPs during the stores' beauty events. Otherwise, I would've bought them this month and my March count would be much higher.


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Awesome, CartoonChic!!!



CartoonChic said:


> I went and did a count because of Anitacska.* I've purchased 78 polishes in March! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been on a no buy all year. ha lol hasn't worked out too well!!! though I don't think I got that many I'm afraid to count and I cnt keep track anyways llol im going to wait on the BL summer collex. I need to swatch nd compare because honestly, Kimibos have me mintophilia and I seriously have like 20 bottles that look just like Poole so I don't know if I need it. I plan on getting the Essie ones tho lol in the mini sets! I like Champers ( and might get it for the name, my cousins dog is named Champers lol) and I e Ben looking for a shade like that for awhile. I like fit baker and surprising sun baker( though it seems more like a perfect fall np ). so we will see ima pass on the silver one I think... lol 
  	gotta try n cut down a lol and use my stuff I have already  
  	i am so thankful for te mini sets Essie and opi come out with, I kno I'll never finish a bottle of any np ever lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm thinking that's not the highest number. I feel like someone else will beat it. Possibly Med or Buick. I think I'm going to do this count at the end of each month. Maybe it will shock me into buying less. Maybe not. I really don't feel bad at all.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went and did a count because of Anitacska. I've purchased 78 polishes in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i stopped counting a long long time ago !!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *I've been on a no buy all year. ha lol hasn't worked out too well!!!* though I don't think I got that many I'm afraid to count and I cnt keep track anyways llol im going to wait on the BL summer collex. I need to swatch nd compare because honestly, Kimibos have me mintophilia and I seriously have like 20 bottles that look just like Poole so I don't know if I need it. I plan on getting the Essie ones tho lol in the mini sets! I like Champers ( and might get it for the name, my cousins dog is named Champers lol) and I e Ben looking for a shade like that for awhile. I like fit baker and surprising sun baker( though it seems more like a perfect fall np ). so we will see ima pass on the silver one I think... lol
> gotta try n cut down a lol and use my stuff I have already
> i am so thankful for te mini sets Essie and opi come out with, I kno I'll never finish a bottle of any np ever lol








  	I'm the opposite. I don't plan to finish a bottle. I don't think I want to. That's why I don't buy BUs. I like that nail polish can last forever. It doesn't expire like other makeup. Just mix in a little thinner when it starts to get funky and it's as good as new. I feel like I really get my money's worth with the longevity of nail polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

oh ya I swatched heroine np and it looks almost the same as the two dupes T listed so that killed my lemming. I'm trying not to buy that's my cream polishes anymore cuz they are the most dupeable to me and I never even liked them as much as I do now but still lol  I like shimmer metallics and glitters more !


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm the opposite. I don't plan to finish a bottle. I don't think I want to. That's why I don't buy BUs. I like that nail polish can last forever. It doesn't expire like other makeup. Just mix in a little thinner when it starts to get funky and it's as good as new. I feel like I really get my money's worth with the longevity of nail polish.


  	ya that's what I mean lol that's why I like the mini sets cuz ill never even use up a whole mini let alone a full sized bottle lol!


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes, there is really NO reason to feel bad...quite the opposite we all love nail polish and makeup and it makes us

_feel good_, right??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







CartoonChic said:


> I'm thinking that's not the highest number. I feel like someone else will beat it. Possibly Med or Buick. I think I'm going to do this count at the end of each month. Maybe it will shock me into buying less. Maybe not.* I really don't feel bad at all.*


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you, kimibos!


kimibos said:


> THANKS for posting i only want the aqua one! Poole?
> *nice haul! i love the look of significant other too and the 2 catrice! *
> i guess they dont want to miss the business of selling large bottles.
> why count!??
> *i stopped counting a long long time ago !! *


  	Me too....I stopped counting all my MU and NP purchases loooooooooooong ago too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, there is really NO reason to feel bad...quite the opposite we all love nail polish and makeup and it makes us
> 
> _feel good_, right???


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

I was bored. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> THANKS for posting i only want the aqua one! Poole?
> nice haul! i love the look of significant other too and the 2 catrice!
> i guess they dont want to miss the business of selling large bottles.
> *why count!??*
> i stopped counting a long long time ago !!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oh ya I swatched heroine np and it looks almost the same as the two dupes T listed so that killed my lemming. I'm trying not to buy that's my cream polishes anymore cuz they are the most dupeable to me and I never even liked them as much as I do now but still lol  I like shimmer metallics and glitters more !


  	   nice, i have the BL one and im planning on getting play date so im all set.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was bored.


  	    lol


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

i have finished several nail polishes. thats why i have bought some back ups. right now i want to back up 3 from the euro centrale collection adn lights of emerald city from the oz collection. i adore it. 

  	its sad when you finish a color that you like, i have several Red opi polishes in half and dont want to use them anymore. cause i wont have that color anymore lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

I will go at it alone then! Wish me luck.



CartoonChic said:


> Um, I'm already out before April even starts! I have a large Dior order going through April 6 and another Chanel order going through April 11. I saved those orders to get GWPs during the stores' beauty events. Otherwise, I would've bought them this month and my March count would be much higher.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

I always add up how much I spend on beauty products each month in the hope that it will eventually shock me into spending less, so far it hasn't worked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I'm thinking that's not the highest number. I feel like someone else will beat it. Possibly Med or Buick. I think I'm going to do this count at the end of each month. Maybe it will shock me into buying less. Maybe not. I really don't feel bad at all.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

the blue Mariah Sand "Get Your Number" no top coat. 3 coats for it to look like the bottle.(dark blue)  it looks aqua with just 2 coats
  	no top coat


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

i found OPI Rainbow Connection and Excuse Moi in a duo at $21 on Ebay with Free Shipping, i had to order it !


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

....beautiful, kimibos!!!!


kimibos said:


> i found OPI Rainbow Connection and Excuse Moi in a duo at $21 on Ebay with Free Shipping, i had to order it !


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

I did a ton of nail stick swatches last night. Did I mention how much I love the ring system? Made it so easy to add the new sticks in the order that I want. I was going to buy a box of 100 rings from Amazon because they're cheaper than buying four 12-count packs from Staples, but I stopped myself. I can fit 20 sticks on one ring. That means I would have 2000 polishes if I used up all 100 rings. No thank you.

  	My hands are also soar from pulling off all of my Illamasqua tops. Some of them were a struggle. Then I realized that if I open the bottle just a little, I could pull the tops of much easier instead of trying to pull them straight off.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> the blue Mariah Sand "Get Your Number" no top coat. 3 coats for it to look like the bottle.(dark blue)  it looks aqua with just 2 coats
> no top coat


	This is very pretty. I think I'm going to get the sand one from the new Minnie collection, and the sand Zoyas. I'm really not trying to get sucked into OPI.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....beautiful, kimibos!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo


 
  	Where's Dominique? She needs to join us.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


>


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

I really love the look of this, but I'm not sure about the liquid sand formula. It does look very similar to the blue Orly one from the holiday collection which I have (but not yet used), so I will just stick with that. I do love the look of the Zoya summer ones, I might have to bite the bullet and try the formula finally. It's just that I prefer my nails smooth rather than gritty. Hmm.



kimibos said:


> the blue Mariah Sand "Get Your Number" no top coat. 3 coats for it to look like the bottle.(dark blue)  it looks aqua with just 2 coats
> no top coat


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I really love the look of this, but I'm not sure about the liquid sand formula. It does look very similar to the blue Orly one from the holiday collection which I have (but not yet used), so I will just stick with that. I do love the look of the Zoya summer ones, I might have to bite the bullet and try the formula finally. It's just that I prefer my nails smooth rather than gritty. Hmm.


  	    they are not as gritty as they look. i think buying one zoya to try the formula sound like a good idea.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

my DL girls set is finally going to arrive tomorrow. i cant wait to try shoshana. 

  	i cant wear chanel's taboo right now,i dont know i feel weird ,its too dark, i cant wait to wear it in the fall tho.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my DL girls set is finally going to arrive tomorrow. i cant wait to try shoshana.
> 
> i cant wear chanel's taboo right now,i dont know i feel weird ,its too dark, i cant wait to wear it in the fall tho.


  	I'm waiting for ffall too to use mine! which one is shoshana?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


>


  	lol I am back !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This is beautiful indeed ! But I am late, I haven't purchased many nail polishes recently except the very pretty Guerlain Rouge d'Enfer ( wearing it today on toes, I did my pedi yesterday ), I need the 6 OPI and many more ( Chanel, Dior, Essie, etc... )
  	I love the textures, liquid sand is really impressive I think.

  	So yes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And also yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomorrow is April, a month for hauls !


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm waiting for ffall too to use mine! which one is shoshana?


	I'm the same! I swatched Taboo and it's gorgeous, but I'm not in the mood for dark nails. Except for a black & white mani I want to do. Even the the YSL Vert D'Orient mani I'm wearing now seems too dark for my mood. I want brights and pastels.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2013)

Speaking about YSL

http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-...ue_couture_tie_and_dye_spring_2013-10102.html


  	SOURCE : BECOMEGORGEOUS.

  	I have no idea of the final result on the nails but the topcoats look very pretty.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm the same! I swatched Taboo and it's gorgeous, but I'm not in the mood for dark nails. Except for a black & white mani I want to do. Even the the YSL Vert D'Orient mani I'm wearing now seems too dark for my mood. I want brights and pastels.


  	      YES bright colors all the wayyyy


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Speaking about YSL
> 
> http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-...ue_couture_tie_and_dye_spring_2013-10102.html
> 
> ...


  	   i wonder when bloggers are going to review these! i cant afford them but  i do want to see how they swatch, im intrigued by them!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

just ordered OPI too hot pink to hold'em, dont touch my tutu, care to danse, and my pointe exactly. happy easter to me, which i dont celebrate lol or maybe happy end of march! i have to find an excuse like medgal!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

macys has the butter london summer collection already. too bad they dont have free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* I WANT POOLE NOW!! *


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

I've just painted my nails dark green/blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm the odd one out. I'm gonna pop a holo topcoat on them though and it's supposed to be sunny tomorrow, so hopefully I can have lovely rainbow nails to look at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I'm the same! I swatched Taboo and it's gorgeous, but I'm not in the mood for dark nails. Except for a black & white mani I want to do. Even the the YSL Vert D'Orient mani I'm wearing now seems too dark for my mood. I want brights and pastels.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've just painted my nails dark green/blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sounds like it will be pretty.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've just painted my nails dark green/blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    dark green/blue with a holo top coat Sounds  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

It is. I used W7 Metallic Neptune, a dark green/blue/purple multichrome with Darling Diva Polish Dreamy on top. Will take pictures tomorrow in the sunshine (hopefully).



kimibos said:


> dark green/blue with a holo top coat Sounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2013)

fantastic hauls ladies!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

im wearing OPI Not like the movies right now and i wore the one that got away yesterday. both from the katy perry collection. 

  	The one that got away with Jessica Solar Eclipse (dark blue) as a base, it makes it look more purple.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's so shiny, mirror effect  ! Vivid colours !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	As for the YSL topcoats, I am intrigued too !


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2013)

Gorgeous! I'm confused though, I thought The one that got away was the pink one and Not like the movies was the purple one. No?



kimibos said:


> im wearing OPI Not like the movies right now and i wore the one that got away yesterday. both from the katy perry collection.
> 
> The one that got away with Jessica Solar Eclipse (dark blue) as a base, it makes it look more purple.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Gorgeous! I'm confused though, I thought The one that got away was the pink one and Not like the movies was the purple one. No?


  	  THANKS!!  you are right. not like the movies is the duo chrome one, the purple.(it looks green by itself or over black too)  and the one that got away is the redish pink.


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> the blue Mariah Sand "Get Your Number" no top coat. 3 coats for it to look like the bottle.(dark blue)  it looks aqua with just 2 coats
> no top coat


  	Looks lovely! I liked this polish, too. I have the bronzy one from Oz (not worn yet because of all those greens), and I want 2-4 from Zoya, too, but they are not really available yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 31, 2013)

Cartoon Chic ! "My name is Cartoon Chic and I am a NPA" and compared to you my name is Dominique and I am not a NPA ( yet )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 78 in a month well that's a haul !!!

http://nailderellanails.blogspot.fr/2013/03/new-essie-collections-for-summer-2013.html

  	SOURCE : NAILDERELLANAILS

  	The Essie summer collections will turn us ALL into acute NPAs I fear


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> glad im not the only one. lol  the periwinkle in the girls set. i kind of got the set for the full size of that one and hanna the deep green.
> Welcome back! hey i did a pedi yesterday too but i didnt paint my nails. i have a hard time painting my toe nails, like im sooo lazy i do like to have them clean and cut tho.
> YES bright colors all the wayyyy


  	that's the one I liked best from the girls set  can't wait to see pis I'm so jealous of ur nails lol  
  	i change my toes almost very time I change my nails... I like painting so that's probably why lol 
  	i needled sticks! and my base coat/nail strengthener but I can't stop buying np!! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im wearing OPI Not like the movies right now and i wore the one that got away yesterday. both from the katy perry collection.
> 
> The one that got away with Jessica Solar Eclipse (dark blue) as a base, it makes it look more purple.


  	I believe it was the Katy Perry collection ad the kardashian Kolors that started my np addiction lol. The one that got away is my fav one I still haven't even used not like the movies lol


----------



## liba (Mar 31, 2013)

wow, this thread sure moves faster than light!

  	so hard to catch up on over 100 pages of posts 'n pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	'Just wanted to come in and ask what spring colors you are loving the most this year?

  	For spring, I bought the whole China Glaze Avant Garden collection and most of the Orly spring collection plus the cute red sand + stars Mariah Carey OPI polish, but that's it. CG and Orly in particular have stepped up their game so completely that I am seriously not seeing the point in most high end polishes so far this year. There are VERY few colors coming from other brands that these guys don't already have covered in fabulous formulas.

  	Some of my favorites have been:

*CG Pinkie-Promise* with CG Razzle Me Dazzle Me (Bitz 'n Glitz) on top - looks just like the Lippman and Illemasqua pastel /w black matte glitter polishes. Works awesomely with the CG pearlized mint, periwinkle blue and lavender from the same collection too.

*Orly Peaceful Opposition* is SO gorgeous - sheer white jelly with white matte square glitter and a few silver bits sprinkled in. *CG Dandy Lyin' Around* is an equally gorgeous slightly pearly white with gorgeous shimmer. I am not even a white polish person usually, but these two are spectacular.

  	Seriously HARD to narrow down my favorites from Avant Garden - that bright olive green jelly, Budding Romance, is spectacular on my skin tone. Fancy Pants has such a beautiful iridescent shimmer to it, making it look blue/purple/pink, but in a very soft way, not harsh and overly bright, plus this slightly jelly-ish texture too. Snap Dragon is the PERFECT match with Ronnie Red or Love Goddess lipsticks - brilliant bright pinkish red, so glam. I'm wearing Mimosa's Before Manis right now, the salmony pink/orange coral, and it's just so cute and adorable and looks exactly like one of the expensive polishes from Dior or YSL from this season - no need to spend such big bucks!

  	Then there is *Melodious Utopia* from Orly - the most beautiful lemon yellow with pink shimmer that really comes through clearly in any lighting conditions - that one is so beautiful I can barely let myself use it. The pale grayish blue from that collection is even nicer than the spring Zoya, formula-wise…I feel 100% stylish with it. Then there's that crazy pale green Coachella Dweller - there are other greens similar to this one out there, but this one is particularly unique and complex and bright but subtle. 

  	I am going to spring for the matching polishes for Heroine and Ablaze from MAC (their formula is much improved and I'm really into the super matchy-matchy look for nails/lips lately), but man, I don't have enough fingers and toes for all these riches. As it is, I've been changing my polish every 3 days now, just due to all of this bounty. I have officially become a China Glaze disciple - I already was a huge Orly fan, but they're getting better and better now too….that Mash Up collection is going to be bananas.

  	I didn't see so much CG love in this thread yet, or I missed it, but seriously - best polish collection of the spring, for sure.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

liba said:


> wow, this thread sure moves faster than light!
> 
> so hard to catch up on over 100 pages of posts 'n pictures
> 
> ...








  Yup, you missed it. Low end and high end gets equal love in this thread. We love it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think most of us have hauled polishes from the Avant Garden collection. I know there are more colors I need to get, but I have to find them. My stores' selections have been wiped out, and I don't like paying full price for China Glaze. I only managed to get Tart-y for the Party and Mimosas Before Manis. I have a few more Sally Beauty stores to recon for the other colors.

  	EDIT: Forgot to mention the spring collections I'm loving! For me, it's Butter London Sweetie Shop (pastels), Illamasqua I'mPerfection (speckles), then various colors from Dior, Chanel, YSL, China Glaze and Zoya. I really can't wait for the summer collections to release. That's what I'm mostly excited about. Neons and brights! Especially the Lippmann mermaid polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's so shiny, mirror effect  ! Vivid colours !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm tempted to order directly from YSL to get their Opium lotion and shower gel GWP. 50ml is a decent size. I'd have to decide soon. The promo ends today.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> gorgoeus!  do you see the e/s palette?


	The eye shadow palettes for the YSL 2013 summer collection are Marrakesh Sunset and Pure Chromatics #13. Marrakesh Sunset is listed as an online exclusive at YSL.com. I'm not sure if it will eventually appear in stores. I do see #13 available at Saks.com.


----------



## CartoonChic (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm tempted to order directly from YSL to get their Opium lotion and shower gel GWP. 50ml is a decent size. I'd have to decide soon. The promo ends today.


	Well that dilemma is solved. The polishes are no longer available on YSL's website.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :wback:   Yup, you missed it. Low end and high end gets equal love in this thread. We love it all!    I think most of us have hauled polishes from the Avant Garden collection. I know there are more colors I need to get, but I have to find them. My stores' selections have been wiped out, and I don't like paying full price for China Glaze. I only managed to get Tart-y for the Party and Mimosas Before Manis. I have a few more Sally Beauty stores to recon for the other colors.  EDIT: Forgot to mention the spring collections I'm loving! For me, it's Butter London Sweetie Shop (pastels), Illamasqua I'mPerfection (speckles), then various colors from Dior, Chanel, YSL, China Glaze and Zoya. I really can't wait for the summer collections to release. That's what I'm mostly excited about. Neons and brights! Especially the Lippmann mermaid polishes. :eyelove:


 I can't wait for those mermaid ones!! Do we know a release date yet? I gotta arrange my budget lol


----------



## MACina (Mar 31, 2013)

....gorgeous, kimibos!



kimibos said:


> im wearing OPI Not like the movies right now and i wore the one that got away yesterday. both from the katy perry collection.
> 
> The one that got away with Jessica Solar Eclipse (dark blue) as a base, it makes it look more purple.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yup, we saw them. There's a color missing from their website. Do you know if they're a Bloomingdale's exclusive? I've been waiting for them to show up at Nordies or Saks.


  	Wait hold up.  I just found a not so favorable review on another site.  I PMed the poster and am awaiting more info.  I don't know if it is exclusive or not.  But nowadays it doesn't seem that anything is truly exclusive.  Maybe just exclusive for a few months.  Hey you know I bought an Estee Lauder exclusive blushes from Macy's last summer for Macy's summer Brazil theme that throughout the whole store.  Well, a few weeks ago I went into Bloomies and there they were.  So I guess doing an exclusive may just last a year but eventually it goes to everyone.  At least that it how it seems now.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2013)

I really like the look of the pink and purple ones.



Naughtyp said:


> I can't wait for those mermaid ones!! Do we know a release date yet? I gotta arrange my budget lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I really like the look of the pink and purple ones.


  	me too l planned on only getting the purple one until I saw a blogger with the pink one. now I want both ad maybe the blue one!  lol they area making a green on too in a set with a neon green cream...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I really like the look of the pink and purple ones.


  	me too l planned on only getting the purple one until I saw a blogger with the pink one. now I want both ad maybe the blue one!  lol they area making a green on too in a set with a neon green cream... oh ya I read they will be available in MAY


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello Ladies! Beautiful manis and hauls all around! *bows*

  	Here's to all haul queens, princesses, duchesses and the rest of the gentry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And here are some of my recent manis.

  	First the one that wouldn't mattify completely, from the German brand P2 with Essie matte tc. The thumb is matte, but you can see a kind of gradient. the pinky nail is nearly shiny.




  	Here's my Easter manicure, from Korean brand TonyMoly (I think it's called Prom Queen), a nude with multicolour glitter:




  	And here's today's mani with a P2 'liquid sand' called Confidential:





  	I also got my hair ombre'd over Easter at home and managed to catch some nasty virus. Not good, especially as I have a job interview tomorrow and I fell like blargh today.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! Beautiful manis and hauls all around! *bows*
> 
> Here's to all haul queens, princesses, duchesses and the rest of the gentry!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2013)

This is the mani I'm wearing today: W7 Metallic Neptune with Darling Diva POlish Dreamy holo topcoat on top.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is the mani I'm wearing today: W7 Metallic Neptune with Darling Diva POlish Dreamy holo topcoat on top.


  	      Gorgeous! i now have the Diva polish in my etsy cart


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2013)

waiting for the girls set! ii hate UPS.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2013)

Hahaha, sorry! It's lovely though and well worth the money as you can transform any polish into holo polish. It would probably work okay on its own too, but you'd need 3-4 coats for it to look great on its own. 



kimibos said:


> Gorgeous! i now have the Diva polish in my etsy cart


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, sorry! It's lovely though and well worth the money as you can transform any polish into holo polish. It would probably work okay on its own too, but you'd need 3-4 coats for it to look great on its own.


  	     oh i m going to go insane with it lol sooo many combinations to do.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2013)

The Set is here!





 


  	same bottle size !!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2013)

The only thing is, it does change the colour of the base polish as it's not a clear topcoat, but it's really worth experimenting with.



kimibos said:


> oh i m going to go insane with it lol sooo many combinations to do.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Cartoon Chic ! "My name is Cartoon Chic and I am a NPA" and compared to you my name is Dominique and I am not a NPA ( yet )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	nice.. 

  	I can't find the essie neon collex... is it out? 
	I have to get my boom boom room in honor of one of the big clubs from back in the day here in Chgo and their infamous boom boom room nights...  I was to young to go, but know all about it. LOL


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I have to get my boom boom room in honor of one of the big clubs from back in the day here in Chgo and their infamous boom boom room nights...  I was to young to go, but know all about it. LOL


----------



## MRV (Apr 1, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> The Set is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	It's April!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To celebrate April I'm wearing - April!





  	My first Chanel on nails! It's a bit more muted/darker irl. I have no idea why this particular colour was chosen to be 'April'. It looks more like October or something.


----------



## MACina (Apr 1, 2013)

....awesome, kimibos!!!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Love the green (the mattified glitter/shimmer) and the Korean one! Hope you have a good day today regardless!
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful manis and hauls.

  	@ Anneri - That green mani is gorgeous! I hope you feel better.

  	@ kimibos - That set is so cute! I wasn't interested at first, but now I'm thinking about it. I was only focused on Lippmann glitters. I've started looking at Lippmann cremes since I got my first one from that Nordstrom GWP.

  	@ MRV - April is so pretty. I've only swatched mine, but the formula seemed very good. Your nails look juicy.

  	@ Anitacska - I love the holo effect on your nails.




Prettypackages said:


> I have to get my boom boom room in honor of one of the big clubs from back in the day here in Chgo and their infamous boom boom room nights...  I was to young to go, but know all about it. LOL


	Is the Essie neon the collection the Resort 2013 collection? If so, Nordstrom has it. I'm confused because they have so many collections coming out. I can't keep track.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 2, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wait hold up.  I just found a not so favorable review on another site.  I PMed the poster and am awaiting more info.  I don't know if it is exclusive or not.  But nowadays it doesn't seem that anything is truly exclusive.  Maybe just exclusive for a few months.  Hey you know I bought an Estee Lauder exclusive blushes from Macy's last summer for Macy's summer Brazil theme that throughout the whole store.  Well, a few weeks ago I went into Bloomies and there they were.  So I guess doing an exclusive may just last a year but eventually it goes to everyone.  At least that it how it seems now.









  Exclusive does seem to mean "exclusive for this amount of time." I'm curious to learn what you find out about the YSL Tie Die polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 2, 2013)

YSL Vert D'Orient









  	It's more green than what it appears in the pics. Looks like I finished March with a green mani after all. My cuticles are getting much better with the Creme Abricot.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 




  	LOL  at busted!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> YSL Vert D'Orient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	very pretty.  

  	what is the creme abricot? 

	just bit all of my nails down to nubs.  I know I know...  they started to split, I think it is b/c my cuticles  got out of control, I've been slacking on my water too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

CC.  My husband picked Dior Nymphea, which he really liked the first time that I wore it.  I had a polish change today and went with Dior Forget-Me-Not.  


CartoonChic said:


> So cute! And the bunny too. You are responsible for my increase in yellow polishes. Have you decided to wear Dior Lilac, or will you go with this one?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hell's bells!  I feel so much better Anitacska---I thought I was out of control.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I hereby relinquish my crown to you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Anitacska said:


> Eek, I've just added it up and worked out that I've hauled 73 polishes this month! Haven't received 21 yet, but still... None of them were high end polishes though, in my defence.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Indeed you are---and a darn good one CC.  My absolute inspiration!  You deserve a crown too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I love your hauls, your color selections and your manis!!!  I'm a coward---too afraid to count.  Four newbies arrived yesterday and I just opened them tonight.






CartoonChic said:


> I went and did a count because of Anitacska. I've purchased 78 polishes in March!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello and thank you Kimibos!   This is exciting------ I can't wait to see your manis!!! 






kimibos said:


> Nice Hauls and Beautiful Manis Girls!!
> 
> I tried the OPI Sand Polish in "get your number" and I'm In!! i love the trend. i couldnt stop watching and touching my nails. its truly amazing. also the removing is way easier that normal glitter. it also doesnt get stock in your hair or clothes. im going to get the remaining mariah ones and the bond girls ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

That's pretty MACina---Ironically, today I'm wearing Dior Forget-Me-Not topped with Dior Crystal, giving it a nice shimmer.


MACina said:


> I hauled a few polishes over the last week too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> We're NPAs. You don't need a defense.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd join you but like CC, I have orders coming in April too ----mostly Dior for the second week of April.  I do need a break in a pig's eye that will ever really happen!


CartoonChic said:


> Um, I'm already out before April even starts! I have a large Dior order going through April 6 and another Chanel order going through April 11. I saved those orders to get GWPs during the stores' beauty events. Otherwise, I would've bought them this month and my March count would be much higher.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Naughtyp, one cannot use your name and no buy in the same paragraph---and on this thread, that's a very good thing.  I'd like to slow down but the colors---oh the beautiful colors just suck me right back in!


CartoonChic said:


> I'm thinking that's not the highest number. I feel like someone else will beat it. Possibly Med or Buick. I think I'm going to do this count at the end of each month. Maybe it will shock me into buying less. Maybe not. I really don't feel bad at all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

.  I just picked up another bottle of thinner CC.  I definitely have my favs, but I don't buy NP backups. I am compelled to change my NP more frequently---but that's fun for me. I have repurchased once or twice but at this rate of collecting, I too rather doubt that I'll run out ever again!


CartoonChic said:


> I'm the opposite. I don't plan to finish a bottle. I don't think I want to. That's why I don't buy BUs. I like that nail polish can last forever. It doesn't expire like other makeup. Just mix in a little thinner when it starts to get funky and it's as good as new. I feel like I really get my money's worth with the longevity of nail polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

So, so true MACina.  I couldn't agree with  you more!!!  






MACina said:


> Yes, there is really NO reason to feel bad...quite the opposite we all love nail polish and makeup and it makes us
> 
> _feel good_, right???


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh I use that one all the time----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Anitacska said:


> I was bored.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

If you must, you must and I support your decision---but certainly don't hold you to it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> I always add up how much I spend on beauty products each month in the hope that it will eventually shock me into spending less, so far it hasn't worked.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow Kimibos---that looks really pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can really see the aqua and silver!  You have a really good sense for what looks really great on your nails!


kimibos said:


> the blue Mariah Sand "Get Your Number" no top coat. 3 coats for it to look like the bottle.(dark blue)  it looks aqua with just 2 coats
> no top coat


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the look too and have my eye on the orange Zoya one for summer!


kimibos said:


> they are not as gritty as they look. i think buying one zoya to try the formula sound like a good idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

YES!  Let's here it for brights and pastels!!!!!   






CartoonChic said:


> I'm the same! I swatched Taboo and it's gorgeous, but I'm not in the mood for dark nails. Except for a black & white mani I want to do. Even the the YSL Vert D'Orient mani I'm wearing now seems too dark for my mood. I want brights and pastels.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

The colors are beautiful, I've tried to imagine how they'll look on the nails, but I'm not convinced I would like them on me.


kimibos said:


> i wonder when bloggers are going to review these! i cant afford them but  i do want to see how they swatch, im intrigued by them!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Naughtyp, one cannot use your name and no buy in the same paragraph---and on this thread, that's a very good thing.  I'd like to slow down but the colors---oh the beautiful colors just suck me right back in!
> 
> Are you taunting me CC???  I'm cracking up right now.  I_* have to put this one on Buick!*_  She's probably painting color wheels w/new NP this very moment.  I'll do a count because I'm not expecting anything else this week.  Then I'll reset the counter for April, which trust me will be significantly lower, as I've really but a huge dent in my wish list.  Besides which I'm getting into warm weather mode and ordering colorful outdoor furniture cushions and lanterns.  A girl has to be comfortable doing nail in the backyard right??
> 
> ...


  	lol =) I felt like I got so many items from my list but now its full again with the summer colors!! darnnit


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kimibos, you don't need to observe a holiday---just borrow it for your haul!  





 Just kidding.  There are other reasons like, yay I woke up & I'm alive today---that's my all-time fav!  CELEBRATE LIFE---YOLO KIMIBOS---YOLO!!!!


kimibos said:


> macys has the butter london summer collection already. too bad they dont have free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gorgeous---two colors that I adore






kimibos said:


> im wearing OPI Not like the movies right now and i wore the one that got away yesterday. both from the katy perry collection.
> 
> The one that got away with Jessica Solar Eclipse (dark blue) as a base, it makes it look more purple.


----------



## MACina (Apr 2, 2013)

.....loveeee this polish, CartoonChic!!!


  	I am glad that you like Creme Apricot as much as I do!



Medgal07 said:


> That's pretty MACina---Ironically, *today I'm wearing Dior Forget-Me-Not topped with Dior Crystal*, giving it a nice shimmer.
> 
> Nice!  I'm enjoying the shimmer NPs a lot!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello Liba---I think I missed a mere two days and I've been trying to catch up for over an hour now. 




We are *EONPLAs*--EQUAL OPPORTUNITY NAIL POLISH LOVING ADDICTS!  We try NPs at various price points---whatever suits your taste & your budget----that's an individual choice that we respect.  Moreover, we just love NP.  I love coming on the thread and seeing the manis and excitement over NP hauls.  I have quite a few CGs, and I love your particular color choices.  The only brand that you mentioned that  I don't think I have is Orly---I count nothing out---flash a pretty shade in front of me and I'm game.  I'll be checking out *Melodious Utopia* that you mentioned---I have a soft spot for yellow, so thanks for the recommendation!!!   I'm loving the entire Butter London spring collection as well as the Dior shimmer collection---lights & brights of many brands have my attention at the moment. 



 Don't be a stranger. 
 I also love shared NP suggestions 



Thanks for sharing






liba said:


> wow, this thread sure moves faster than light!
> 
> so hard to catch up on over 100 pages of posts 'n pictures
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2013)

I AM out of control! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you for my crown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> If you must, you must and I support your decision---but certainly don't hold you to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2013)

My second order of Darling Diva Polishes came today, but with children and hubby at home, I didn't even have time to take a sneaky picture. The ones I got are very pretty though! I'll try to take a picture later/tomorrow/Friday, sometime soon... (it's the school holiday).

  	Also my Harrods order arrived today which I managed to sneak upstairs without hubby seeing it, I like the look of all 3 powders, although the Dior My Lady powder is a bit disappointing looking.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 3, 2013)

lol enjoy your hauls!  i cant wait to see your swatches from Darling Diva. im hating myself for missing the easter sale from black cat laquer. i swear im pissed!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

You're my idol 





Lady CC 






CartoonChic said:


> I did a ton of nail stick swatches last night. Did I mention how much I love the ring system? Made it so easy to add the new sticks in the order that I want. I was going to buy a box of 100 rings from Amazon because they're cheaper than buying four 12-count packs from Staples, but I stopped myself. I can fit 20 sticks on one ring. That means I would have 2000 polishes if I used up all 100 rings. No thank you.
> 
> My hands are also soar from pulling off all of my Illamasqua tops. Some of them were a struggle. Then I realized that if I open the bottle just a little, I could pull the tops of much easier instead of trying to pull them straight off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful manis Anneri---you look great in all of them.  So how do you like your Ombre'd locks?  So sorry about the bug---hope you're feeling better and hope you were able to make it to the job interview.


Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! Beautiful manis and hauls all around! *bows*
> 
> Here's to all haul queens, princesses, duchesses and the rest of the gentry!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2013)

I've managed to take some sneaky pictures of my new Darling Diva Polishes. But it was already dark outside, so the colours aren't very accurate. Flirt is actually light green and Dook At Me is silver. They're all very pretty though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will try and swatch all my DDPs sometime soon, but probably not before the end of the holidays.





  	Left to right: Auld Lang Syne, Flirt, Anna, Dook At Me, Seriously Serious, Glacier


----------



## kimibos (Apr 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful manis Kimibos---you look great in all of them.  So how do you like your Ombred locks?  So sorry about the bug---hope you're feeling better and hope you were able to make it to the job interview.


  	    lol thats annieri!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-tie-dye-top-coats/
  	i hope she swatches them soon!! 

  	OPI Couture de Minnie Pictures plus minis. 
http://www.becomegorgeous.com/body-...e_minnie_summer_2013_nail_polishes-10150.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

You'll hunt them down and get a better deal---after all, you're CC---you're very good at this!


CartoonChic said:


> Well that dilemma is solved. The polishes are no longer available on YSL's website.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh I like this a lot!  Very pretty on you Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> This is the mani I'm wearing today: W7 Metallic Neptune with Darling Diva POlish Dreamy holo topcoat on top.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

It suits you Kimibos---the bulit is there--bite it already






kimibos said:


> Gorgeous! i now have the Diva polish in my etsy cart


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice haul Kimibos!  They look really good.  I can't wait to see the swatches.  Enjoy!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> The Set is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

MRV.  April looks pretty.  It definitely looks more berry/muted IRL as you noted, and much less red than it does on camera.


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Love the green (the mattified glitter/shimmer) and the Korean one! Hope you have a good day today regardless!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Very pretty CC.  It definitely looks more aqua on camera but beautiful, none the less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your nails look great!!!


CartoonChic said:


> YSL Vert D'Orient
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Operation hide the packages---we do get creative don't we?  My car stays in the garage and that's one of my frequent hiding spots.  Can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay so, here's the last of my March NP haulage, which included a GWP of Prada Candy shower gel---it smells amazing.  It's not at all related to NP but the glass nail file GWP supply was totally exhausted.  They gave me a choice of products and I picked this one!  I will say, I put a huge dent in my wish list in March and feel good enough to slow down and actually enjoy the polish!









Left to right: Dior Trench, St Tropez & Gris Montagne, and Chanel Rose Insolent.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 3, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> just bit all of my nails down to nubs.  I know I know...  they started to split, I think it is b/c my cuticles  got out of control, I've been slacking on my water too.


	The Dior Creme Abricot is a cuticle cream. It's pricey, but it's been worth it to me so far. I find the container to be classy and rather large for the type of product. You only need a little dab on each finger, so it will last a while. I think that balances out the price. The cream is thick and heavy. I think the thickness helps to nourish the cuticles, especially if they're really damaged and dry. I apply it at least once a day. It's recommended to apply before bed so it can work during the night. I just read that it's also supposed to encourage nail growth.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so, here's the last of my March NP haulage, which included a GWP of Prada Candy shower gel---it smells amazing.  It's not at all related to NP but the glass nail file GWP supply was totally exhausted.  They gave me a choice of products and I picked this one!  I will say, I put a huge dent in my wish list in March and feel good enough to slow down and actually enjoy the polish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Love it! I have them all except for Trench (and the Prada perfume and gel). What do you think about the color?

  	I got the glass nail fail, but haven't used it yet. I hope to tomorrow if I can find the time to do a polish change. I've been curious about glass files for a while now and have been meaning to pick one up, but it always slips my mind.

  	March was a huge wishlist dent for me as well. I also need to slow done this month. Will it actually happen? No idea! I got 78 polishes in March. So if I get 77 in April, that counts as less, right?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You're my idol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL @ Lady CC! Hmm... I think I like it.


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You'll hunt them down and get a better deal---after all, you're CC---you're very good at this!


  	You can still get three of them at Bloomingdales--1,3 and 4. I never saw 2 there. If this helps for swatches at all--

http://belletristicbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/04/yves-saint-laurent-tie-dye-top-coat.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 3, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> You can still get three of them at Bloomingdales--1,3 and 4. I never saw 2 there. If this helps for swatches at all--
> 
> http://belletristicbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/04/yves-saint-laurent-tie-dye-top-coat.html


	Thanks for sharing! The blogger says the YSL Tie Dies are like Premiere Niege. That polish is a gorgeous top coat. Now I really want to try them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty CC.  It definitely looks more aqua on camera but beautiful, none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

CC.  I really like Trench and was actually concerned that I might already have a formidable dupe for it, but next to my other nudes from Dior and multiple other brands it's unique enough to justify its purchase.  You'll have to let me know how you like the glass nail file.  I need to stop adding to my wish-list and enjoy some of these amazing NPs.  
I amassed 82 NPs in March and I have no intention of even coming any where near that in April.  I'm staying within a reasonable 5-10 (stop laughing and shaking your head 



at the very prospect of that) if possible.  I'm stoked for the warm weather and just ordered new outdoor pillows and lanterns and such.




77 does count as less



but I can't think of 77 colors/NPs left that you don't already have!!  









CartoonChic said:


> Love it! I have them all except for Trench (and the Prada perfume and gel). What do you think about the color?
> I got the glass nail fail, but haven't used it yet. I hope to tomorrow if I can find the time to do a polish change. I've been curious about glass files for a while now and have been meaning to pick one up, but it always slips my mind.
> 
> March was a huge wishlist dent for me as well. I also need to slow done this month. Will it actually happen? No idea! I got 78 polishes in March. So if I get 77 in April, that counts as less, right?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


>


  	oh crap I thought I just had to worry about the Chanel's lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 3, 2013)

hey does anyone kno about the sephoras VIB? if I order online can I still get the discount if I go I to the store too?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes! I could smell the rose scent from Forget-Me-Not, but only on my left hand and it pretty much dissipated after a day.  It was lovely, but I thought I looked weird walking around sniffing my fingers.  I hope to wear Waterlily soon to experience the lovely color and the scent.  I love the wider Dior brushes and the formula wears well on me.  I added 30 Diors to my stash last month.






CartoonChic said:


> Can you smell the roses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't wait to wear Torch and some of the other pretty oranges staring back at me from my NP racks.  I'm having a real relationship with orange this month---adding pops of orange accents on the front patio in the form of pillows & lanterns, and I picked up one the the MAC mineralize lippies in Style Surge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

Very pretty haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the looks of Auld Lang Syne & Anna.  Looking forward to seeing more manis!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2013)

It's a total crazy train right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm good until I see the colors and my self-control goes out the window.  I'm already adding to my list again.  There's just no end in sight!






Naughtyp said:


> hey does anyone kno about the sephoras VIB? if I order online can I still get the discount if I go I to the store too?


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 3, 2013)

This is probably irrelevant to the current discussion but I just had to say ... Ugh that moment when you spill your nail polish and it gets everywhere! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Okay, rant over ..


----------



## MACina (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	I love Prada Candy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Okay so, here's the last of my March NP haulage, which included a GWP of Prada Candy shower gel---it smells amazing.  It's not at all related to NP but the glass nail file GWP supply was totally exhausted.  They gave me a choice of products and I picked this one!  I will say, I put a huge dent in my wish list in March and feel good enough to slow down and actually enjoy the polish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 3, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> This is probably irrelevant to the current discussion but I just had to say ... Ugh that moment when you spill your nail polish and it gets everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	what did it get on? I kno T posted a link to someone who wrote how to remove it from different things I can sorta remember what it said...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes! I could smell the rose scent from Forget-Me-Not, but only on my left hand and it pretty much dissipated after a day.  It was lovely, but I thought I looked weird walking around sniffing my fingers.  I hope to wear Waterlily soon to experience the lovely color and the scent.  I love the wider Dior brushes and the formula wears well on me.  I added 30 Diors to my stash last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oooh water lily has a scent too?! that's cool. while u added 30 I got 3 lol


----------



## MRV (Apr 4, 2013)

My quoting does not work...  





CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful manis and hauls.  @ Anneri - That green mani is gorgeous! I hope you feel better.  @ kimibos - That set is so cute! I wasn't interested at first, but now I'm thinking about it. I was only focused on Lippmann glitters. I've started looking at Lippmann cremes since I got my first one from that Nordstrom GWP.  *@ MRV - April is so pretty. I've only swatched mine, but the formula seemed very good. Your nails look juicy.*  @ Anitacska - I love the holo effect on your nails.     Is the Essie neon the collection the Resort 2013 collection? If so, Nordstrom has it. I'm confused because they have so many collections coming out. I can't keep track.


  TY, CC! I liked the formula, and for some odd reason I managed to do the right hand better than the left one. Only the top coat dragged the edges again. :getyou:  





CartoonChic said:


> YSL Vert D'Orient
> 
> 
> 
> It's more green than what it appears in the pics. Looks like I finished March with a green mani after all. My cuticles are getting much better with the Creme Abricot.


  This polish looks lovely! I like that your nails are flat. My tips just curl up so much, sigh, I shorthened them yesterday, but they are still culring up! :headbang:  





Anitacska said:


> I've managed to take some sneaky pictures of my new Darling Diva Polishes. But it was already dark outside, so the colours aren't very accurate. Flirt is actually light green and Dook At Me is silver. They're all very pretty though.    I will try and swatch all my DDPs sometime soon, but probably not before the end of the holidays.
> 
> Left to right: Auld Lang Syne, Flirt, Anna, Dook At Me, Seriously Serious, Glacier


 ompom: Lovely glitters! I think I have a few DDs coming to me...  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]MRV.  April looks pretty.  It definitely looks more berry/muted [/COLOR]IRL  [COLOR=0000FF]as you noted, and much less red than it does on camera.[/COLOR]


  TY! The sun was shining on the nails so they appear brighter.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so, here's the last of my March NP haulage, which included a GWP of Prada Candy shower gel---it smells amazing.  It's not at all related to NP but the glass nail file GWP supply was totally exhausted.  They gave me a choice of products and I picked this one!  I will say, I put a huge dent in my wish list in March and feel good enough to slow down and actually enjoy the polish![/COLOR] :stars:
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left to right: Dior Trench, St Tropez & Gris Montagne, and Chanel Rose Insolent.[/COLOR]


  Nice haul!   





CartoonChic said:


> The Dior Creme Abricot is a cuticle cream. It's pricey, but it's been worth it to me so far. I find the container to be classy and rather large for the type of product. You only need a little dab on each finger, so it will last a while. I think that balances out the price. The cream is thick and heavy. I think the thickness helps to nourish the cuticles, especially if they're really damaged and dry. I apply it at least once a day. It's recommended to apply before bed so it can work during the night. I just read that it's also supposed to encourage nail growth.


  I need to get that creme soon. Luckily I can order it. Just waiting for a nice discount!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

There's no way that spilled nail polish is irrelevant to a bunch of NPAs.  I don't cry over spilled milk, but I just might shed a tear or two over spilled NP.  The last polish that I remember spilling was Butter London's, Come to Bed Red.  It was as if the bottle jumped out of my hands.  I laughed at the time because I felt so stupid, but I somehow managed to scoop the bottle up before more than a drop spilled onto the hardwood floor.







ForeverJenn said:


> This is probably irrelevant to the current discussion but I just had to say ... Ugh that moment when you spill your nail polish and it gets everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 4, 2013)

Spring's coming...  well, maybe in a month because it's still freezing cold! This is Orly's Melodious Utopia. Unfortunately  I can't get the lovely pink shimmer to show in the pic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Medgal, you needs this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks MRV!  What does one do about curling tips???


MRV said:


> I need to get that creme soon. Luckily I can order it. Just waiting for a nice discount!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG---Gorgeous! 



 You're right--I do need this.  It's on my list!!!  It is freezing cold but this color would warm anyone's day.  Is this before or after you cut your curling tips?   Your nails look great!!!


MRV said:


> Medgal, you needs this!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> You can still get three of them at Bloomingdales--1,3 and 4. I never saw 2 there. If this helps for swatches at all--
> 
> http://belletristicbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/04/yves-saint-laurent-tie-dye-top-coat.html


  	they are pretty...  but I don't get them.  Why are they separated?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Medgal, you needs this!


  	Oh I want!!!   but pink shimmer? really?


----------



## MRV (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG---Gorgeous! [/COLOR]:eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF] You're right--I do need this.  It's on my list!!!  It is freezing cold but this color would warm anyone's day.  Is this before or after you cut your curling tips?   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Your nails look great!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks, Medgal! It's after cutting them. You can't see the curl because the pic is from a side. :lol: The curling is really annoying. It's hard to get the polish on the outer corners, especially with a wider brush.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

82??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The crown is definitely yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Unfortunately there are always so any new shades to discover, new brands you've never heard of, etc., I think we can safely say we could be buying 80 new polishes every month and never run out of new ones to buy! That's why I have so many polishes already.



Medgal07 said:


> CC.  I really like Trench and was actually concerned that I might already have a formidable dupe for it, but next to my other nudes from Dior and multiple other brands it's unique enough to justify its purchase.  You'll have to let me know how you like the glass nail file.  I need to stop adding to my wish-list and enjoy some of these amazing NPs.
> I amassed 82 NPs in March and I have no intention of even coming any where near that in April.  I'm staying within a reasonable 5-10 (stop laughing and shaking your head
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh I want!!!   but pink shimmer? really?


  Yes, there's a fiery pinky sheen to them.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't get it either. I thought they were supposed to give a tie dye effect or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Prettypackages said:


> they are pretty...  but I don't get them.  Why are they separated?


----------



## MRV (Apr 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't get it either. I thought they were supposed to give a tie dye effect or something like that. :shrugs:


  No, it's a shaky! :nanas:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, you're definitely making the most of it because I would never have known!!


MRV said:


> Yes, there's a fiery pinky sheen to them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with you all!  I was expecting the tie dye effect.  Have we missed something here?  



They would look cute displayed on my wall racks, but for that I'll have to pass.  nevertheless, the colors are very pretty.


MRV said:


> No, it's a shaky!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was fairly MIA for a couple of days and I think I've gotten caught up, but I still haven't seen our Buick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm missing my Buickisms already!  As long as she is A & W and hasn't gone to stage an all-out physical assault on the Illamasqua plant, we'll await her colorful return!  If she has we'll all chip in $$$ to bail her out of the pokey!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi ladies,
  	I've swatched 20 Lancome nail polishes if you are interested in seeing them

http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2013/04/fall-in-love-with-lancome-vernis-in-love.html

  	these are superb. Lancome really impressed me how they improved the formula


----------



## ForeverJenn (Apr 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> what did it get on? I kno T posted a link to someone who wrote how to remove it from different things I can sorta remember what it said...


  	It got on my bed spread lol .. Idk what I was thinking when I decided to do my nails in bed


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh Ladies, I am ashamed to tell you that I have failed miserably. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was supposed to not buy any polish this month other than the Urban Outfitter ones. Well, I went to London today, managed to get the Silver holo one from UO (it seems we're only getting the silver one, not the pink or blue ones here sadly), and then went off the rails and ended up buying LOADS of polishes. I'm going to hide under a rock in shame now. I'll let you know what I got when I emerge.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  I really like Trench and was actually concerned that I might already have a formidable dupe for it, but next to my other nudes from Dior and multiple other brands it's unique enough to justify its purchase.  You'll have to let me know how you like the glass nail file.  I need to stop adding to my wish-list and enjoy some of these amazing NPs.
> *I amassed 82 NPs in March* and I have no intention of even coming any where near that in April.  I'm staying within a reasonable 5-10 (stop laughing and shaking your head
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! I knew it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Do you mean 5-10 a week? I think that's very reasonable.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree with you all!  I was expecting the tie dye effect.  Have we missed something here?
> 
> 
> 
> They would look cute displayed on my wall racks, but for that I'll have to pass.  nevertheless, the colors are very pretty.


	I was expecting a tie die effect, too. But I'm still intrigued because of the comparison to YSL Premiere Neige. It's a beautiful sparkly top coat. I'm thinking Premiere Neige may compare to Dior Cristal based on Med's swatches.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lovely swatches Monsy---thanks for sharing.  I have one Lancome NP, a lovely pink cream--Vernis in Love Jolis Matins, but maybe that needs to change.  I saw a couple of colors amongst your swatches of interest to me.







Monsy said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've swatched 20 Lancome nail polishes if you are interested in seeing them
> 
> http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2013/04/fall-in-love-with-lancome-vernis-in-love.html
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh heavens Anitacska---that awful feeling will pass as soon as you start swatching all of those pretty NPs---that shameful feeling will dissipate like NP fumes.  So, don't get under the rock---sit on the rock as though it's a stool and paint those nails!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

No way CC.  I would love to make that per month if possible, but I don't hold out much hope.  I do know that it won't be anywhere near 82/month.  I'll be ordering a forth NP rack and that's my absolute limit. Please don't hold me to this!  






CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

unexpected haul from Walgreens when I was looking for mirrored plum lg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my current mani Orly Cotton candy and color club glitter (forget the name) I had BL kerfluffle and revelon heavenly but it chipped after doing dishes I didn't take a pic but this is almost the same thing except kerfluffle is a tad lighter and the glitter in heavenly is bigger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my first Essie Mini's!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Same here! And there's still more that I want. I'm ordering 8 more colors tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh heavens Anitacska---that awful feeling will pass as soon as you start swatching all of those pretty NPs---that shameful feeling will dissipate like NP fumes.  So, don't get under the rock---sit on the rock as though it's a stool and paint those nails!!!


  	Thank you, I'm feeling better already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've managed to take pictures. Also included the two Nicole by OPI polishes that have finally arrived from Canada! That's a total of 23 (if you count the Revlon duos as 1). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, here it goes.




  	Revlon Galactic, Orbit, Satellite, Meteor, Eclipse, Intrigue




  	Urban Outfitters Silver Holo, Kiko 424, 423, 2True shade 15, 6, 4




  	Sinful Colors Under 18, Let Me Go, Bali Mist, Nicole by OPI Sweet Dreams, Inner Sparkle




  	LA Colors Flurry, Broken Hearted, Goddess, LA Girl Crowd Surfing, Scandal, Electric Guitar


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.budgetsavvydiva.com/2013/02/remove-nail-polish/

  	here's the article on removing np. I spilled red polish in the carpet in our old apartment couldn't totally remove it either so now I always use an old Christmas dish towel under my hands or feet when I do my nails


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

NICE accidental haul Naughtyp.  It's a little scary the way that these NPs find their way into our carts.  CC & I have had this bazaar occurrence happen to us too.



Your mani is very pretty too, as are your Essie minis!  Enjoy!!


Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Great haul Anitacska. 



 I love the colors and the shimmers and the glitters---this is what I call NP HEAVEN!!!!  






Anitacska said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling better already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I converted the last document that you shared with us to PDF and stored it in a 'help' folder.  What I _need_ to do is print it out and keep it with my manicure supplies for easier more immediate access.


Naughtyp said:


> http://www.budgetsavvydiva.com/2013/02/remove-nail-polish/
> 
> here's the article on removing np. I spilled red polish in the carpet in our old apartment couldn't totally remove it either so now I always use an old Christmas dish towel under my hands or feet when I do my nails


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling better already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     ncie haul. i was checking the revlon duos. now i really want to see you swatches of those. tell me which ones you lilke more please.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Are you getting the Dior Crystal CC?  It's my new condiment---maybe like ketchup or mustard.  I want to put it on everything!






CartoonChic said:


> I was expecting a tie die effect, too. But I'm still intrigued because of the comparison to YSL Premiere Neige. It's a beautiful sparkly top coat. I'm thinking Premiere Neige may compare to Dior Cristal based on Med's swatches.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you! You can't even see all the details properly in the pictures, the LA Colors/Girl polishes all have some sort of glitter in them except for Scandal. I love shimmer/glitter, the more the better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also Sinful Colors Let Me Go and Bali Mist are really nice duochromes.



Medgal07 said:


> Great haul Anitacska.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colors and the shimmers and the glitters---this is what I call NP HEAVEN!!!!


  	Here's the polish I'm wearing today, it's Ozotic 746 (with our gorgeous big cat, Paws). It's more pink IRL with blue sheen. Lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

I love those Maybelline Color Show polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Medgal, you needs this!


  	     lovely indeed!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! You can't even see all the details properly in the pictures, the LA Colors/Girl polishes all have some sort of glitter in them except for Scandal. I love shimmer/glitter, the more the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 i have wanted bali mist for a long time but its VHT. love your mani and CAT!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I love those Maybelline Color Show polishes!


  	thanks lol they are all duo chrome and they were on sale for $1.999 so I couldn't pass thm up these are my three fav colors 

  	i love that pic of ur nails with the cat!!  sooo cute I'm doing that next time lol


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2013)

Those are exactly the same colours I would go for!
  	Thanks. He was lying on the bed when I was taking pictures, so I thought I'd include him. He is the loveliest cat in the world (well to me anyway). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> thanks lol they are all duo chrome and they were on sale for $1.999 so I couldn't pass thm up these are my three fav colors
> 
> i love that pic of ur nails with the cat!!  sooo cute I'm doing that next time lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Those are exactly the same colours I would go for!
> Thanks. He was lying on the bed when I was taking pictures, so I thought I'd include him. He is the loveliest cat in the world (well to me anyway).


  	he sure is cute! I think we all think our cats are the best I love my lil princey


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> love everything. i have been thinking about only getting the essie minis now. i have some of those maybellines and like them alot but like the covergirl ones more lol i want the ice coffee that you have there!!!
> ncie haul. i was checking the revlon duos. now i really want to see you swatches of those. tell me which ones you lilke more please.


  	i am glad that Essie makes minis I feel like I can try more colors that way and I have so much np I don't have to worry about using the whole bottle lol. I havent got any cover girls yet, trying not to get sucked into another brand I collect too many as it is lol 
  	oh and i had a venti iced zebra mocha


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> NICE accidental haul Naughtyp.  It's a little scary the way that these NPs find their way into our carts.  CC & I have had this bazaar occurrence happen to us too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	it's like I can't leave the store without a np lol serious addiction!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

i decided to file my nails square. i think they look better like that. 
here are some recent manis


 

 

 


1. DL Girls Just want to have Fun- this is a Favorite now. 




2. DL Marni
3. DL Shoshana with Polka.com
4. OPI Excuse Moi


 

 


5. OPI My Vampire is Buff, with Rainbow Connection sandwiched with Jessana Truth 
6. OPI Rainbow Connection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. OPI Step Right Up with Lucky Star from Black Cat Lacquer.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i am glad that Essie makes minis I feel like I can try more colors that way and I have so much np I don't have to worry about using the whole bottle lol. I havent got any cover girls yet, trying not to get sucked into another brand I collect too many as it is lol
> oh and i had a venti iced zebra mocha


  	     yes i havent use my essie polishes lately so maybe i should just get the minis to try the colors at least once.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Beautiful mani & NP color---and oh so pretty kitty prop!!



Anitacska said:


> Thank you! You can't even see all the details properly in the pictures, the LA Colors/Girl polishes all have some sort of glitter in them except for Scandal. I love shimmer/glitter, the more the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow Kimibos.  I love them all on you, but my two favs are 'Girl's Just Wanna Have Fun' & 'Marni'---such an exquisite pink!  I love your nails
                     squared---they really look awesome!!!!



kimibos said:


> i decided to file my nails square. i think they look better like that.
> here are some recent manis
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Awwww man!  Does this mean I now have to get a cat too??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding ladies, but I hope to get another pooch soon.  I happened upon a Yorkie breeder through a friend and we're awaiting a litter.  Hopefully it will yield a little girl that will be mine.  Then she'll grow up to be a mani prop too.






Anitacska said:


> Those are exactly the same colours I would go for!
> Thanks. He was lying on the bed when I was taking pictures, so I thought I'd include him. He is the loveliest cat in the world (well to me anyway).


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, you're definitely making the most of it because I would never have known!!
> 
> Heaven forbid!
> 
> ...


  	LOL  i'm putting it on the lit.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I knew it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LMAO...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

Kimibos I love that pink!!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwww man!  Does this mean I now have to get a cat too???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  awwww im a cat lady right now, but i lovveee puppies and dogs. i hope you can get your little princess.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Kimibos I love that pink!!!


  	    thanks! its a very soft and clean pink. and i agree 5 a week is ok lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just ordered the DL 'Girls' set just to get Marnie and it's all your fault!!!  If I end up with 82 more NPs this month it's on you Kimibos





You _know_ I love pink, you _know_ it's one of my weaknesses and you had to put Marnie on your newly and *oh so perfectly squared nails* to send me right over the top.  




You awful woman---I just love you to pieces!!!  






Now singing----I'm getting Marnie----and dancing a happy dance



I'm getting Marnie


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I need to give my Essies some love too.  We're wearing purple for April so I'll tap into my purple & lavender Essies. I just love Essie NP!!


kimibos said:


> yes i havent use my essie polishes lately so maybe i should just get the minis to try the colors at least once.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    lol ohhh no!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol i do promise you are going  to love all 4! i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you too!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

She's gonna make me get the girls set too.  I didn't like it in the bottles.   I was also disappointed with Season 2, and now Charlie is leaving.   ~sniff~ who am I going to look at?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 4, 2013)

I might get the girls set if it goes on sale lol but I don't wat h the show and the colors Aren't that unique for my collection....


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

More manis & hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it all! I love how you experiment with layering polishes, kimibos. I think you're going to be responsible for me getting the Lippmann set, too. I'm glad Girls Just Want to Have Fun is my first Lippmann cream. I want them all now.

  	Med, I'm getting Dior Cristal, but not in tomorrow's order. It will be part of a different order on the 11th.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> More manis & hauls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL  She has her orders planned out!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL  She has her orders planned out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

What's wrong with you people? 



 It's not about the show---it's about the nail polish.  Admittedly, the colors don't compliment each other---collectively they don't dazzle, but on their own there's promise.  I'm getting the set because Marnie is not sold separately!  I need that pink in my life!!! 


Naughtyp said:


> I might get the girls set if it goes on sale lol but I don't wat h the show and the colors Aren't that unique for my collection....


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> More manis & hauls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     come on girls!! you dont have to watch the show to get it, i dont know a thing about the show. then 4 full size polishes for just $45!! GET IT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




topic


----------



## kimibos (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> What's wrong with you people?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about the show--*-it's about the nail polish*.  Admittedly, the colors don't compliment each other---collectively they don't dazzle, but on their own there's promise.  I'm getting the set because Marnie is not sold separately!  I need that pink in my life!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2013)

Happy haulage tomorrow CC.  Be sure to add Yellow Brick Road to your DL list, and I also think On the Beach is a color that will suit you too. 






CartoonChic said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> come on girls!! you dont have to watch the show to get it, i dont know a thing about the show. then 4 full size polishes for just $45!! GET IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I know nothing about the show. The box the set comes in drew me in.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy haulage tomorrow CC.  Be sure to add Yellow Brick Road to your DL list, and I also think On the Beach is a color that will suit you too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> come on girls!! you dont have to watch the show to get it, i dont know a thing about the show. then 4 full size polishes for just $45!! GET IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol u n medgal are too funny!!


----------



## MRV (Apr 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well, you're definitely making the most of it because I would never have known!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Oh yes, oh yes Miss Prettypackages. [/COLOR]ooh: [COLOR=0000FF] I can't wait to get this to see the pink shimmer.  This just screams spring for me![/COLOR] Yeah, tell her MRV!  She needs this too!   :lol:


  :lol: Yes, you all do!  @CC (the quoting's still not working properly)  Here's an artistic drawing of a not so culved nail and a curved one looked from the finger tips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naughtyp said:


> unexpected haul from Walgreens when I was looking for mirrored plum lg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the Essie minis! I was just eyeing them yesterday on the net (never seen IRL), thinking of getting some older Essies. Like I have not yet bought anything from summer 2012 collection!  





Anitacska said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling better already. :hug: I've managed to take pictures. Also included the two Nicole by OPI polishes that have finally arrived from Canada! That's a total of 23 (if you count the Revlon duos as 1).   Anyway, here it goes.
> 
> Revlon Galactic, Orbit, Satellite, Meteor, Eclipse, Intrigue
> 
> ...


  Not bad for a no-buy! Where from one can buy Sinful colours, Kiko, and LA Girl in London?  





kimibos said:


> lovely indeed!


  TY, Kimibos!  





kimibos said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]i decided to file my nails square. i think they look better like that. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000CD]here are some recent manis[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They all look so cute!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Awwww man!  Does this mean I now have to get a cat too??? :shock:  Just kidding ladies, but I hope to get another pooch soon.  I happened upon a Yorkie breeder through a friend and we're awaiting a litter.  Hopefully it will yield a little girl that will be mine.  Then she'll grow up to be a mani prop too.[/COLOR] :haha:   :bouquet:  [COLOR=0000FF]Yes, your kitty is the loveliest kitty in the world![/COLOR]


  No! There must be dogs, too! Hope you'll get a cute puppy soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

I know what you mean about curling, my nails do that, they're too bendy, can't grow them long.

  	Sinful Colors is available from Boots (stores and online), Kiko is available from Westfield (both Strafford and Shepperds Bush I believe) and I got the LA Girl polishes (and LA Colors) from Beauty Base in Westfield in Shepperds Bush.



MRV said:


> No! There must be dogs, too! Hope you'll get a cute puppy soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

My Llarowe order has arrived, massive envelope, although it's mostly bubblewrap, but hubby must think I bought a ton of stuff. Well I did, sort of, 14 polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately one wasn't sent and I haven't had the refund for it either, now need to chase them up.

  	Pictures will follow soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

Here are the pictures of my Llarowe indie haul:








  	Top row: Darling Diva Polish Wardrobe Malfunction, Manage a Trois, Girly Bits A Mother's Love, Twitterpated, Hot Shot, Roger That

  	Bottom row: Naild It Tea Parties And Fairytales, Lilac Electra, Put A Ring On It, Enchanted Polish Daydream Surprise, Tenderheart, Tummy Time, Djinn In A Bottle
  	They're all either holo or glitter, or both.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here are the pictures of my Llarowe indie haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 I think I'm going to plan to start hauling indie polishes in May.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> No! There must be dogs, too! Hope you'll get a cute puppy soon.


  	Oh, I get it now! Then my nails aren't flat. I have a mix of curved and not so curved nails. My pinky nails curve the most. Before you mentioned it here, I thought everyone had curved nails.


----------



## MACina (Apr 5, 2013)

....awesome haul, Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Here are the pictures of my Llarowe indie haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you MRV!  When my pooch is old enough I'll paint her nails too---we'll match 






MRV said:


> No! There must be dogs, too! Hope you'll get a cute puppy soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Seriously?  I didn't even notice the box--that's worse. 



 I saw the pink one, Marnie and I was toast!  I guess I'll see the box when it arrives next week 






CartoonChic said:


> I know nothing about the show. The box the set comes in drew me in.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

*SCORE!!!!  *Amazing haul Anitacska. 



 Indie has an interesting collection of brands.  Very pretty colors---and I love the bottles/packaging of the Enchanteds.  Have you tried Enchanted Secret Sauce?   Happy swatching----and enjoy all of the pretty manis from this incredible haul.


Anitacska said:


> Here are the pictures of my Llarowe indie haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> The Set is here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well ladies your hauls are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	No haul for me, I mean not yet of course !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's definitely the last of my haul pictures for a while, I've bought so much lately, I really need to stop. I'm not saying never, but not for a while, certainly not in this pace!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Dominique!  We'll wait for you---time to get caught up 






Anitacska said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Dominique!  We'll wait for you---time to get caught up
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Yes, yes I know and I must achieve my haul too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But one thing is certain : I did my pedi 2 hours ago and used Dior Diablotine, such a gorgeous nail polish !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Let's hear it for happy feet decked in AMAZING color.  Way to go Dominique 






Dominique33 said:


> Yes, yes I know and I must achieve my haul too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 5, 2013)

http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2013/04/butter-london-summer-2013-swatches.html?m=1

  	dont know if u guys have seen these yet. I want Poole Champers and fit baker I saw them in person at Macy's but they had no testers out for me to do my research lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here are the pictures of my Llarowe indie haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I want an enchanted polish!!! can't wait to see pics of u wearing all these


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Earth to Naughtyp---come in Naughtyp 





.  Someone shared these a few pages back, now here you
     come waving them under my nose again!  I'm with you---Poole is soooo pretty!  I can see a few of 
     these in my not too distant future.






Naughtyp said:


> http://www.loveforlacquer.com/2013/04/butter-london-summer-2013-swatches.html?m=1
> 
> dont know if u guys have seen these yet. I want Poole Champers and fit baker I saw them in person at Macy's but they had no testers out for me to do my research lol


----------



## liba (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey everyone! I found promotional pictures and promo swatch photos of China Glaze's big Fall collection, called Autumn Nights and available Aug 1st. 

  	There are 12 colors, mostly shimmers and there are a few that really stand out:

http://www.transdesign.com/Polish/ChinaGlaze Coming soon.htm  (scroll down)

  	That emerald shimmer, Tongue & Chic, is to die for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm also really into Kiss My Glass, Don't Make Me Whine and Gossip Over Gimlets. If these shimmers are like the shimmer in Dandy Lyin' Around, the white shimmer that came out with Avant Garden, I will be SO stoked - that is one beautiful finish and seems quite unique to China Glaze.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

I placed my Dior order today.

  	Electric Blue
  	Metallic Silver
  	Pink Graffiti
  	Untitled Black
  	Tuxedo
  	Rock Coat Top Coat
  	Underground
  	Psychedelic Orange

  	I went to Nordstrom to pick up my order of MAC Heroine lipglass. I stopped by the nail bar before leaving. I didn't see the new summer Butter Londons, but I saw a Lippmann polish called Flash Dance. I didn't have time to see if they had it in stock. I'm going to see if I can find it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

Liba!  Those CGs are really nice, and I'm enjoying shimmers a lot.  In addition to the ones you mentioned below, I also like the purple one, Rendezvous With You. Dior came out with a white shimmer top coat, _*Crystal /205*_ which is gorgeous, but if CGs  _*Dandy Lyin' Around*_ is a suitable dupe for it that would pretty awesome---and economical.  Is  _*Dandy Lyin' Around *_worn on its' own , as a top coat or both.  I looked it up and it's beautiful!!


liba said:


> Hey everyone! I found promotional pictures and promo swatch photos of China Glaze's big Fall collection, called Autumn Nights and available Aug 1st.
> 
> There are 12 colors, mostly shimmers and there are a few that really stand out:
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

liba said:


> Hey everyone! I found promotional pictures and promo swatch photos of China Glaze's big Fall collection, called Autumn Nights and available Aug 1st.
> 
> There are 12 colors, mostly shimmers and there are a few that really stand out:
> 
> ...


	Those are pretty. I see a few I'm going to check out in person when they release. I'm all over those neons! Most of my China Glaze collection are neons.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes, yes I know and I must achieve my haul too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Dior Diablotine


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

So glad you're getting Electric Blue.  EB, PG & PO are my favs amongst your order.  Flash Dance is an intense purple glitter polish.  You should have nabbed it because it doesn't appear to be online at Nordie's.  Or perhaps they'll add it soon.  I saw swatches online.  It's gorgeous!  



I can't handle that much glitter but I love looking at it.


CartoonChic said:


> I placed my Dior order today.
> 
> Electric Blue
> Metallic Silver
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So glad you're getting Electric Blue.  EB, PG & PO are my favs amongst your order.  Flash Dance is an intense purple glitter polish.  You should have nabbed it because it doesn't appear to be online at Nordie's.  Or perhaps they'll add it soon.  I saw swatches online.  It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't handle that much glitter but I love looking at it.


	The one I saw was a tester. I saw other testers from older polishes that are discontinued or sold out, so I don't think they keep them updated.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]Earth to Naughtyp---come in Naughtyp [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:shock: .  Someone shared these a few pages back, now here you[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     come waving them under my nose again!  I'm with you---Poole is soooo [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]pretty!  I can see a few of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     these in my not too distant future.[/COLOR] :haha:


 lol oh I thought they were. By a different blogger lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2013)

I just ordered my forth 90-bottle nail polish rack.  I also ordered CG's Dandy Lyin' Around NP because of Liba.  



My DL Girls set arrives next Wednesday.  That new rack will be full before I know it


----------



## liba (Apr 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Liba!  Those CGs are really nice, and I'm enjoying shimmers a lot.  In addition to the ones you mentioned below, I also like the purple one, Rendezvous With You. Dior came out with a white shimmer top coat, _*Crystal /205*_ which is gorgeous, but if CGs  _*Dandy Lyin' Around*_ is a suitable dupe for it that would pretty awesome---and economical.  Is  _*Dandy Lyin' Around *_worn on its' own , as a top coat or both.  I looked it up and it's beautiful!!


  	The only problem with Dandy Lyin' Around is the first coat can be streaky and you REALLY need to let it get very dry before the next coat. I prefer 2 coats of everything, but I've had to do 3 of DLA every time because I'm too shaky to get my right hand even with just 2 - I'll get the hang of it. It might be a bit opaque to use as a top coat, but I did do an ombre using it for the tips and that worked fine.

  	Did you also get the white sheer jelly with the matte white square glitter from Orly????????? That one's even more gorgeous than DLA, if that's even possible, and can definitely be used as a top coat.


----------



## liba (Apr 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those are pretty. I see a few I'm going to check out in person when they release. I'm all over those neons! Most of my China Glaze collection are neons.


  	Neon jellies!!!!! That whole concept is blowing my mind. I love the hell out of CG Creative Fantasy, which is that bright purple jelly, so if they can get these even brighter - WOW. Last year's summer neon collection was awesome - I bought almost all of them. They had this sort of satin finish with a stealth frost almost, plus the neon - I'd wear them without a top coat. I wore the [email protected]#$ out of the neon red that looks like Party Parrot, the neon magenta and that weird neon baby coral pink, and the neon blue was on my toes half the summer. I've got an all day indoor concert to go to on sunday with lots of black light and light shows, so I think I'm going to bust out the neon yellow from that collection and top it with turquoise holo glitter on the tips or as an accent nail.


----------



## Corally (Apr 6, 2013)

liba said:


> Hey everyone! I found promotional pictures and promo swatch photos of China Glaze's big Fall collection, called Autumn Nights and available Aug 1st.   There are 12 colors, mostly shimmers and there are a few that really stand out:  http://www.transdesign.com/Polish/ChinaGlaze Coming soon.htm  (scroll down)  That emerald shimmer, Tongue & Chic, is to die for!    I'm also really into Kiss My Glass, Don't Make Me Whine and Gossip Over Gimlets. If these shimmers are like the shimmer in Dandy Lyin' Around, the white shimmer that came out with Avant Garden, I will be SO stoked - that is one beautiful finish and seems quite unique to China Glaze.


 I def want a few. :nods:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I can handle that Liba---it looks so pretty that I don't mind a little effort.  I also always apply 2 coats of NP so 3 won't be a stretch.  Thanks for the suggestions.  I just can't wait for it to arrive! I did not get the Orly white matte NP to which you refer, but I'll be checking it out because I'm getting the Melodious Utopia that's been swatched so beautifully here.


liba said:


> The only problem with Dandy Lyin' Around is the first coat can be streaky and you REALLY need to let it get very dry before the next coat. I prefer 2 coats of everything, but I've had to do 3 of DLA every time because I'm too shaky to get my right hand even with just 2 - I'll get the hang of it. It might be a bit opaque to use as a top coat, but I did do an ombre using it for the tips and that worked fine.
> 
> Did you also get the white sheer jelly with the matte white square glitter from Orly????????? That one's even more gorgeous than DLA, if that's even possible, and can definitely be used as a top coat.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Liba, you're singing my song with the yellow & turquoise---two of my favorite colors.  You sound pretty creative in your nail looks.  I would never have considered putting the two together.  I'm extremely challenged is this area.  Have fun at the concert!


liba said:


> Neon jellies!!!!! That whole concept is blowing my mind. I love the hell out of CG Creative Fantasy, which is that bright purple jelly, so if they can get these even brighter - WOW. Last year's summer neon collection was awesome - I bought almost all of them. They had this sort of satin finish with a stealth frost almost, plus the neon - I'd wear them without a top coat. I wore the [email protected]#$ out of the neon red that looks like Party Parrot, the neon magenta and that weird neon baby coral pink, and the neon blue was on my toes half the summer. I've got an all day indoor concert to go to on sunday with lots of black light and light shows, so I think I'm going to bust out the neon yellow from that collection and top it with turquoise holo glitter on the tips or as an accent nail.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

I paired pink nails with yesterday's purple makeup look & chose Butter London's Primrose Hill Picnic 



What a gorgeous tropical pink fuchsia.  I'll be introducing to my toes to this amazing color soon as well.  I don't have a cat or dog at the moment so I took a pic with my pet Chakra candle.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful colour! Love your rings and your pet candle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Medgal07 said:


> I paired pink nails with yesterday's purple makeup look & chose Butter London's Primrose Hill Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous tropical pink fuchsia.  I'll be introducing to my toes to this amazing color soon as well.  I don't have a cat or dog at the moment so I took a pic with my pet Chakra candle.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 6, 2013)

liba said:


> Hey everyone! I found promotional pictures and promo swatch photos of China Glaze's big Fall collection, called Autumn Nights and available Aug 1st.   There are 12 colors, mostly shimmers and there are a few that really stand out:  http://www.transdesign.com/Polish/ChinaGlaze Coming soon.htm  (scroll down)  That emerald shimmer, Tongue & Chic, is to die for!    I'm also really into Kiss My Glass, Don't Make Me Whine and Gossip Over Gimlets. If these shimmers are like the shimmer in Dandy Lyin' Around, the white shimmer that came out with Avant Garden, I will be SO stoked - that is one beautiful finish and seems quite unique to China Glaze.


 I am so  getting some of these summer neons I love the ones I got from last years set.  the fall colors are ho hum except that green one;tongue in cheek!  I sorta want charmed I'm sure just to go with my MM lipstick lol even tho it's not red.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you Anitacska 






Anitacska said:


> Beautiful colour! Love your rings and your pet candle.


----------



## MACina (Apr 6, 2013)

Ooooooooohhhh, that is a pretty polish, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> I paired pink nails with yesterday's purple makeup look & chose Butter London's Primrose Hill Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous tropical pink fuchsia.  I'll be introducing to my toes to this amazing color soon as well.  I don't have a cat or dog at the moment so I took a pic with my pet Chakra candle.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I paired pink nails with yesterday's purple makeup look & chose Butter London's Primrose Hill Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous tropical pink fuchsia.  I'll be introducing to my toes to this amazing color soon as well.  I don't have a cat or dog at the moment so I took a pic with my pet Chakra candle.


 
  	Beautiful mani & bright colour, and pet Chakra candle LOL !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you MACina & Dominique






Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful mani & bright colour, and pet Chakra candle LOL !


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I paired pink nails with yesterday's purple makeup look & chose Butter London's Primrose Hill Picnic
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous tropical pink fuchsia.  I'll be introducing to my toes to this amazing color soon as well.  I don't have a cat or dog at the moment so I took a pic with my pet Chakra candle.


  	Be still my heart. Just lovely. I've been meaning to get Primrose Hill Picnic. I have Queen Vic and Snog.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2013)

You have way too much faith in me CC.  Try *this* month.  I've been moving old NPs to a box, just to fit the new ones that I've amassed



There's something very twisted here!!  My husband said he knew I'd soon get a forth rack because I like symmetry & uniformity, and I need a forth rack to achieve that.  I can't imagine where he got that notion!




I have Snog too---actually got it based on your recommendation CC.  I just looked at PRHP & Snog together and they are _*very*_ close appearing in the bottles.  Snog looks a tad darker and maybe has a bit more red in it.


CartoonChic said:


> It'll probably be full by May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :lmaoo: [COLOR=0000FF]You have way too much faith in me CC.  Try *this* month.  I've been moving old NPs to a box, just to fit the new ones that I've amassed[/COLOR]:shock:  [COLOR=0000FF]There's something very twisted here!!  My husband said he knew I'd soon get a forth rack because I like symmetry & uniformity, and I need a forth rack to achieve that.  I can't imagine [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]where he got that notion! [/COLOR] :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]I have Snog too---actually got it based on your recommendation CC.  I just looked at PRHP & Snog together and they are _*very*_ close appearing in the bottles.  Snog looks a tad darker and maybe has a bit more red in it.[/COLOR]


 I need this polish thanks to ur pics! lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2013)

I got the Essie Resort Mini's b/c I coldn't find the big bottles. Then I walked into walgreens and saw them.  But I like the regular Essie bottle better. 
  	I also got CG melodious utopia. 
  	Revlon has some new chromes I picked up too, but I can already tell from using one, the formula is thick and not very duochrome. There is a dupe of the Chanel chrome everyone loved, peridot? 
  	Have you all seen the l'oreal pastels?  THey look pretty. 
  	Revlon even has some cream sickle looking glosses I want to try, but can no longer find.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2013)

@liba- i think im going to get all the Neon Jellies. i loved the avant garden collection too and the Orly spring collection. i didnt get the white glitter on but im going to pick it up now.

  	@Medgal- love the way that BL pink looks on you! im glad your set is arriving on Wednesday. i hope you love those polishes.

  	@CC- amazing haul as always!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2013)

I got the Dark sand from mariah "stay the night" its very vampy,im wearing it now but  im going to use it more in the fall.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> @liba- i think im going to get all the Neon Jellies. i loved the avant garden collection too and the Orly spring collection. i didnt get the white glitter on but im going to pick it up now.
> 
> @Medgal- love the way that BL pink looks on you! im glad your set is arriving on Wednesday. i hope you love those polishes.
> 
> *@CC- amazing haul as always!! *


  	Now this is sad. I read your post and thought to myself, "What haul are you talking about? I don't remember buying anything." Then I remembered my Dior haul after a good 5 minutes. Maybe memory lapse contributes to being a NPA. Too many fumes.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I got the Essie Resort Mini's b/c I coldn't find the big bottles. Then I walked into walgreens and saw them.  But I like the regular Essie bottle better.  I also got CG melodious utopia.  Revlon has some new chromes I picked up too, but I can already tell from using one, the formula is thick and not very duochrome. There is a dupe of the Chanel chrome everyone loved, peridot?  Have you all seen the l'oreal pastels?  THey look pretty.  Revlon even has some cream sickle looking glosses I want to try, but can no longer find.


 yes I want some of those loreal pastels lol but I've already acquired so many this spring! I'll probably still get some of them anywys


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 6, 2013)

I went to ulta to use my 20% off I got 3 Zoyas: Jem, Carly, and Gie Gie. was going to get yasmeen but I put it back to get the pink to mix it up  I'll get yasmeen later


----------



## Corally (Apr 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> kimibos said:
> 
> 
> > @liba- i think im going to get all the Neon Jellies. i loved the avant garden collection too and the Orly spring collection. i didnt get the white glitter on but im going to pick it up now.  @Medgal- love the way that BL pink looks on you! im glad your set is arriving on Wednesday. i hope you love those polishes.  *@CC- amazing haul as always!! *
> ...


  LOL :lmao:


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I got the Essie Resort Mini's b/c I coldn't find the big bottles. Then I walked into walgreens and saw them.  But I like the regular Essie bottle better.
> I also got CG melodious utopia.
> Revlon has some new chromes I picked up too, but I can already tell from using one, the formula is thick and not very duochrome. There is a dupe of the Chanel chrome everyone loved, peridot?
> Have you all seen the l'oreal pastels?  THey look pretty.
> Revlon even has some cream sickle looking glosses I want to try, but can no longer find.


  	Nice haul. I say return the minis for the bottles you like. I replaced the drugstore Essies I had with the salon bottle Essies after I learned the difference. I only had 4 at the time, so it wasn't a big deal. Nordstrom has the Essie Resort collection, but I don't know if they sell the salon bottles. Isn't Melodious Utopia an Orly?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I went to ulta to use my 20% off I got 3 Zoyas: Jem, Carly, and Gie Gie. was going to get yasmeen but I put it back to get the pink to mix it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm trying to decide what to get with my Ulta 20% off. I'm thinking of getting some China Glazes and Essies. I didn't think of Zoya. I would've gotten Butter Londons in the past, but Nordstrom has spoiled me with their better sales and price matching.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Now this is sad. I read your post and thought to myself, "What haul are you talking about? I don't remember buying anything." Then I remembered my Dior haul after a good 5 minutes. Maybe memory lapse contributes to being a NPA. Too many fumes.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2013)

has anyone seen the Surreal Collection from Orly. here is the link from Transdesign they have it coming out 8/20
http://transdesign.com/ go to orly and then coming soon polishes. or google it lol they all look amazing!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2013)

liba said:


> Neon jellies!!!!! That whole concept is blowing my mind. I love the hell out of CG Creative Fantasy, which is that bright purple jelly, so if they can get these even brighter - WOW. Last year's summer neon collection was awesome - I bought almost all of them. They had this sort of satin finish with a stealth frost almost, plus the neon - I'd wear them without a top coat. I wore the [email protected]#$ out of the neon red that looks like Party Parrot, the neon magenta and that weird neon baby coral pink, and the neon blue was on my toes half the summer. I've got an all day indoor concert to go to on sunday with lots of black light and light shows, so I think I'm going to bust out the neon yellow from that collection and top it with turquoise holo glitter on the tips or as an accent nail.


  	so excited for china glaze jellies.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul. I say return the minis for the bottles you like. I replaced the drugstore Essies I had with the salon bottle Essies after I learned the difference. I only had 4 at the time, so it wasn't a big deal. Nordstrom has the Essie Resort collection, but I don't know if they sell the salon bottles. Isn't *Melodious Utopia an Orly?*


  	LOL, yes it is.  I still have more work to do to become a full NPA. 

  	But I like all of them. LOL  although the finish is flat. I love that jelly shine.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, yes it is.  I still have more work to do to become a full NPA.
> 
> But I like all of them. LOL  although the finish is flat. I love that jelly shine.


  	     take your time! maybe you can so some glitter sandwiches later on.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2013)

for april at sally's BUY 2 GET ONE FREE/ ENTIRE STOCK. ALL BRANDS 

China Glaze
Orly
Finger Paints 
Nina ultra Pro 
sally girl 

also Gel Nail Polishes 

im going tomorrow, i hope they have the CG hologlam polishes!!! please polish gods


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> [COLOR=008080]for april at sally's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000CD]BUY 2 GET ONE FREE/ ENTIRE STOCK. ALL BRANDS [/COLOR]  [COLOR=008080]China Glaze[/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]Orly[/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]Finger Paints [/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]Nina ultra Pro [/COLOR] [COLOR=008080]sally girl [/COLOR]  [COLOR=008080]also Gel Nail Polishes [/COLOR]  [COLOR=008080]im going tomorrow, i hope they have the CG hologlam polishes!!! please polish gods [/COLOR]


 see I know I needed to hit up Sally's I've been feeling like I need to go there for reason   thanks girl  I'm trying to wait for the orly mash up I want like the whole collection


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

@ Prettypackages----Yes, Melodious Utopia is /Orly.  NP Fumes got to her CC.  Lil fresh air and she'll be just fine!


CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul. I say return the minis for the bottles you like. I replaced the drugstore Essies I had with the salon bottle Essies after I learned the difference. I only had 4 at the time, so it wasn't a big deal. Nordstrom has the Essie Resort collection, but I don't know if they sell the salon bottles. Isn't Melodious Utopia an Orly?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Need to get to Sally's!  






kimibos said:


> for april at sally's BUY 2 GET ONE FREE/ ENTIRE STOCK. ALL BRANDS
> 
> China Glaze
> Orly
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice hauls ladies!!! 






Naughtyp said:


> I went to ulta to use my 20% off I got 3 Zoyas: Jem, Carly, and Gie Gie. was going to get yasmeen but I put it back to get the pink to mix it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Just a few photos from the site------The colors are pretty and the polish names are funny------I'm a 'Harmonious Mess' 










 				 Choreographed Chaos 				 					
  									 40789 
 




 				Harmonious Mess 				 					
  									 40790 
 




 				Mayhem Mentality



kimibos said:


> has anyone seen the Surreal Collection from Orly. here is the link from Transdesign they have it coming out 8/20
> http://transdesign.com/ go to orly and then coming soon polishes. or google it lol they all look amazing!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Pixie Powder, Angel Rain, Purple Poodle and Digital Glitter will be mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I want Sparkling Garbage and Beautiful Disaster from the Mash Up collection.



kimibos said:


> has anyone seen the Surreal Collection from Orly. here is the link from Transdesign they have it coming out 8/20
> http://transdesign.com/ go to orly and then coming soon polishes. or google it lol they all look amazing!!!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello ladies! I was quite sick for the whole week, so no new manis from me.
  	I'll leave tomorrow for our vacation in the US, so what's that I hear about a 20% discount at Ulta? lol

  	Please please alert me for any awesome deals you stumble upon, okay? I'll likely pop in from time to time to see what happens here!

  	Now I still have to decide a very important question: What NP to wear on my toes?!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul. I say return the minis for the bottles you like. I replaced the drugstore Essies I had with the salon bottle Essies after I learned the difference. I only had 4 at the time, so it wasn't a big deal. Nordstrom has the Essie Resort collection, but I don't know if they sell the salon bottles. Isn't Melodious Utopia an Orly?


  Where can u purchase the salon bottles Essie's at?? Also what's the difference between the drugstore Essie and the salon Essie?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2013)

Ooh, lucky you! Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I was quite sick for the whole week, so no new manis from me.
> I'll leave tomorrow for our vacation in the US, so what's that I hear about a 20% discount at Ulta? lol
> 
> Please please alert me for any awesome deals you stumble upon, okay? I'll likely pop in from time to time to see what happens here!
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I was quite sick for the whole week, so no new manis from me. I'll leave tomorrow for our vacation in the US, so what's that I hear about a 20% discount at Ulta? lol  Please please alert me for any awesome deals you stumble upon, okay? I'll likely pop in from time to time to see what happens here!  Now I still have to decide a very important question: What NP to wear on my toes?!


 what are the choices? lol the 20% off at ulta ended  yesterday but  the 15% off for VIB at sephora starts next week


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *what are the choices*? lol the 20% off at ulta ended testers reay but the 15% off for VIB at sephora starts next week


  	Coral or turqoise?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Coral or turquoise?


  	turquoise!! Sally has buy 2 get 1 free. entire stock all brands for this month!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> turquoise!! Sally has buy 2 get 1 free. entire stock all brands for this month!!


yes I say turquoise too   and I'm going to check it out on my lunch break lol


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

annieri maybe you can use my sephora code to get your stuff. just give my name and email. ill pm you that. that way you can use the 15% i wont be using. since im broke


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> annieri maybe you can use my sephora code to get your stuff. just give my name and email. ill pm you that. that way you can use the 15% i wont be using. since im broke








  	You're the BESTEST!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> yes I say turquoise too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    have fun! i hope you find nice colors and the hologlam collection


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Gorgeous! Pixie Powder, Angel Rain, Purple Poodle and Digital Glitter will be mine! :eyelove:  Plus I want Sparkling Garbage and Beautiful Disaster from the Mash Up collection.


 I want all of them but especially Pretty Ugly! my brother used to call  me that  lol and sparkling garbage how can I not get that one lol. like I said tho I'm planning to get all of them!!  that pink looks awesome and so does Beautiful disaster ( I love that song too)  I gotta get the periwinkle one and I only have a mini orange np  n I like the looks of this one


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

Definitely turquoise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Coral or *turqoise*?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You're the BESTEST!!!!


  	    no problem! i hope you do lots of shopping!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I want all of them but especially Pretty Ugly! my brother used to call me that lol and sparkling garbage how can I not get that one lol. like I said tho I'm planning to get all of them!! that pink looks awesome and so does Beautiful disaster ( I love that song too) I gotta get the periwinkle one and I only have a mini orange np n I like the looks of this one


  	   lol you want all of them!! im in with sparkling garbage too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Now this is sad. I read your post and thought to myself, "What haul are you talking about? I don't remember buying anything." Then I remembered my Dior haul after a good 5 minutes. Maybe memory lapse contributes to being a NPA. Too many fumes. :bangin:


 I forgot to relpy to this but I was seriously LOL!  too funny


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Where can u purchase the salon bottles Essie's at?? Also what's the difference between the drugstore Essie and the salon Essie?


  	    Hello there!! the Drugstore essies have a sticker in the cap with the name. where as the salon ones have the name only on the bottom. but the formula and bottle are the same.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hello there!! the Drugstore essies have a sticker in the cap with the name. where as the salon ones have the name only on the bottom. but the formula and bottle are the same.


 is that really the only difference?! lol how silly, I have both in my collection


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> is that really the only difference?! lol how silly, I have both in my collection


	Over here, the drugstore brush is wider than the brush of the salon Essies.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> is that really the only difference?! lol how silly, I have both in my collection


  	    i have both too.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Over here, the drugstore brush is wider than the brush of the salon Essies.


  	ohh not here. they all look the same to me. i dont mind the brushes tho. im actually used to skinny brushes.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh okay!! Thanks Kimibos !!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Just a few photos from the site------The colors are pretty and the polish names are funny------I'm a 'Harmonious Mess'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very pretty ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am planning to plan a haul !


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.shesaidbeauty.com/kerise/blog/launches-orly-surreal-fall-2013-collection-204161

  	SOURCE : SHESAIDBEAUTY

  	Fall 2013 ( gorgeous I agree ! )  and I happen to know the Holiday collection is beautiful, " Secret Society " is the name !

  	hauls, hauls and hauls again and again !


----------



## MRV (Apr 7, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> Hello there!! the Drugstore essies have a sticker in the cap with the name. where as the salon ones have the name only on the bottom. but the formula and bottle are the same.


  	The drugstore ones also have "essie" text (sticker?) on the side(s?), the salon bottles have the name in glass only.


----------



## jebogewf (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> annieri maybe you can use my sephora code to get your stuff. just give my name and email. ill pm you that. that way you can use the 15% i wont be using. since im broke


  	I don't think you need to exchange names and/or emails--I've got the VIB Code too--It's gotta be the same for everyone--and it says you can use it as many times as you want between 4/11-4/22. I plan on hauling more than once--which equals more samples. LOL. If anyone wants the code, I can give it to them. I don't think they would go through all the time and money to make different codes for everyone. Does that make any sense, lol?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

jebogewf said:


> I don't think you need to exchange names and/or emails--I've got the VIB Code too--It's gotta be the same for everyone--and it says you can use it as many times as you want between 4/11-4/22. I plan on hauling more than once--which equals more samples. LOL. If anyone wants the code, I can give it to them. I don't think they would go through all the time and money to make different codes for everyone. Does that make any sense, lol?


  	  yes but thats online. annieri is going to one sephora store on NYC. she doesnt have my card so by using my email and name she can get the discount .


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better Anneri!!!  Drink plenty of fluids during your flight, have a ton of fun, haul as much as you can and enjoy your time in the US!!!


Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I was quite sick for the whole week, so no new manis from me.
> I'll leave tomorrow for our vacation in the US, so what's that I hear about a 20% discount at Ulta? lol
> 
> Please please alert me for any awesome deals you stumble upon, okay? I'll likely pop in from time to time to see what happens here!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh how quickly they forget 





.  Sadly CC---been there---done that---many times!  






CartoonChic said:


> Now this is sad. I read your post and thought to myself, "What haul are you talking about? I don't remember buying anything." Then I remembered my Dior haul after a good 5 minutes. Maybe memory lapse contributes to being a NPA. Too many fumes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Totally agree about the full size bottles, but other than the minor difference in the packaging, I honestly couldn't detect any disparity.  I've had both for years.  I just opened various bottles and the brushes are the same. CC, what am I missing here?  I will say I noticed that some bottles have Essie written vertically down the side of the bottle in white with the polish name on the cap and some have the stamped glass.


CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul. I say return the minis for the bottles you like. I replaced the drugstore Essies I had with the salon bottle Essies after I learned the difference. I only had 4 at the time, so it wasn't a big deal. Nordstrom has the Essie Resort collection, but I don't know if they sell the salon bottles. Isn't Melodious Utopia an Orly?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have both too Kimibos and Naughtyp.  I was starting to feel like there's some formula related issue that I should be concerned about.  As far as I know the price is the same too, other than a sale here or there.


Naughtyp said:


> is that really the only difference?! lol how silly, I have both in my collection


----------



## MRV (Apr 7, 2013)

Girls is Europe! Has anyone of you ordered form Transdesing? I was checking out the posted links, and Orly and CG seem to be really cheap there, but there's no specific info on shipping costs (or how fast and reliable they are).


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 7, 2013)

There are restrictions from the USA to Europe ( and from EU to the USA as well ) regarding nail polishes. I think it is not allowed, is it ?


----------



## MRV (Apr 7, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> There are restrictions from the USA to Europe ( and from EU to the USA as well ) regarding nail polishes. I think it is not allowed, is it ?


  	I've ordered hundreds of polishes from there!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

I ordered from them quite a long time ago, but even when shipping fees were normal, I found their's more expensive. But I think Anitacska orders regularly from them, IIRC.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2013)

In theory no, but sellers just put lipstick, powder, etc. on the customs form instead of nail polish and they get through fine. I order from the US all the time.



Dominique33 said:


> There are restrictions from the USA to Europe ( and from EU to the USA as well ) regarding nail polishes. I think it is not allowed, is it ?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok so I lied when I said I wasn't going to get any of the new CG holos! lol the sale at Sallsbdrew me in. I was gonna get that dandy lying around and snap dragon and another orly spring the whit yellow or green but I went for these instead. I got : sci-fly by, infra red, and astro-hot. the Zoyas I got yesterday are in the same color  family as infra red but o well lol. I guess I like that color. all the np I'm hoping I get soon is like that. Light blues/mints/teals/ aqua, and purples/magenta/fushia. I have a problem... lol


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2013)

I paid $26 shipping for the 13 polishes.



MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Odd, I think my nails are rather hard!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never ordered from Transdesign.



Anneri said:


> I ordered from them quite a long time ago, but even when shipping fees were normal, I found their's more expensive. But I think Anitacska orders regularly from them, IIRC.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

nice haul!! im glad you found the holos. 


Naughtyp said:


>


  	here in the states Transdesign shipping is kidda expensive. they use fedex instead of usps. last time i ordered was around christmas


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've never ordered from Transdesign.


	Hm, maybe it was Buick then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I remember somebody talked about transdesign before, but apparently, my mind is somewhere else atm!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hm, maybe it was Buick then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    already shopping lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> I've ordered hundreds of polishes from there!


  	Thank you for the information, maybe it's ok with pro stores, I'll check that out !


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> already shopping lol


  Heh. *whistles*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very pretty NPs Naughtyp 



I never take myself seriously when I say I'm not going to buy NP---and nobody else takes me seriously either






Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty NPs Naughtyp [/COLOR]:eyelove:  [COLOR=0000FF]I never take myself seriously when I say I'm not going to buy NP---and nobody else takes me seriously either[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:haha:


 lol ya I may as well just stop saying it then! I need to go do a  polish change right now , but I don't know what color I wanna use. I'm feeling yellow? lol ur fault!!! I have CG mimosas before manis on it didn't even chip this weekend at work! last week I wore my peachy Untrieds: BL kerfluffle and orly cotton candy and those both chipped after a  couple of days. I need more china glaze lol


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!! 
http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html

http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage-orly-mash-up.html





go to pictutetinsel.blogspot.com for more swatches on gorgeous long nails! im having some cuticle envy as well .

i need like 2 bottles of it. im soo hording this polish


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Pictured Tinsel has the whole collection swatched ladies! 

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-pretty-ugly-orly-mash-up-collection.html

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-choreographed-chaos-orly-mash-up.html

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-harmonious-mess-orly-mash-up.html

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/02/orly-mayhem-mentality-orly-mash-up.html

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/02/orly-beautiful-disaster-orly-mash-up.html






 i love them all.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Pictured Tinsel has the whole collection swatched ladies!   http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-pretty-ugly-orly-mash-up-collection.html http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-choreographed-chaos-orly-mash-up.html http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-harmonious-mess-orly-mash-up.html http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/02/orly-mayhem-mentality-orly-mash-up.html http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/02/orly-beautiful-disaster-orly-mash-up.html  :thud:  i love them all.


 omg I haven't even looked yet but thank you for finding these!! unthought those were ur nails up there that polish is to die for!!!! ughhh!!! knbe back after i check these out lol


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

actually thanks to *buick* for giving me the heads up on swatches!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> omg I haven't even looked yet but thank you for finding these!! unthought those were ur nails up there that polish is to die for!!!! ughhh!!! knbe back after i check these out lol


  	         lol yes that polish if freaking Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> [COLOR=008000]ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!! [/COLOR] http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage-orly-mash-up.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 omg!!!! that rainbow sparkle!!! I'm with u I want two bottles lol I think I might skip the periwinkle and the dark purple. I have a few possible dupes for both if those and the pi k isn't as bright as it looked so I might of get that one either. can't wait to see more swatches! the second link u posted shows the rainbow goodness so well   ughhh Im drooling


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> actually thanks to *buick* for giving me the heads up on swatches!


 thanks Buick!!  where is our dear Buick?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> @ Prettypackages----Yes, Melodious Utopia is /Orly.  NP Fumes got to her CC.  Lil fresh air and she'll be just fine!


  	hahahaha


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> where is our dear Buick?


  	       around lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 7, 2013)

her cuticles are awesome. i think i want them all but the dark purple. 


kimibos said:


> ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!!
> http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html
> 
> http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Pictured Tinsel has the whole collection swatched ladies!
> 
> http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-pretty-ugly-orly-mash-up-collection.html
> 
> ...


  	I think I need Mayhem Mentality for summer. But I'll wait for CG summer collection swatches, maybe there will something that I like more.

  	Ugh, the nail on my thumb broke off, so I cut my nails super crazy short. It feels weird and I don't feel comfortable, lol. I usually wear my nails short, but not THAT short.

  	I'm still waiting for my color club polish, I think it shipped four weeks ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	edit: Oh, and does anyone know how I could get my hands on Jin Soon polishes? I saw one that I really liked and I have no idea where to buy them.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I think I need Mayhem Mentality for summer. But I'll wait for CG summer collection swatches, maybe there will something that I like more.
> 
> Ugh, the nail on my thumb broke off, so I cut my nails super crazy short. It feels weird and I don't feel comfortable, lol. I usually wear my nails short, but not THAT short.
> 
> ...


  	       you need them all for the summer!!! lol sorry you nail broke. i feel weird when i cut them too. jin soon-  i think sephora has them here. 
  	    those color club are swimming in the atlantic lol then they have to walk all the way to you hahah


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I think I need Mayhem Mentality for summer. But I'll wait for CG summer collection swatches, maybe there will something that I like more.  Ugh, the nail on my thumb broke off, so I cut my nails super crazy short. It feels weird and I don't feel comfortable, lol. I usually wear my nails short, but not THAT short.  I'm still waiting for my color club polish, I think it shipped four weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my thumb nail just broke too! now I have to cut all of mine too ;(  when I square mine the corners always break!!!  I hope there's swatches of the CG summer collex out soon!!


----------



## liba (Apr 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> @ Prettypackages----Yes, Melodious Utopia is /Orly.  NP Fumes got to her CC.  Lil fresh air and she'll be just fine!


  	Melodious Utopia is sooooooo gawjus!! I just did my nails in it while watching Game of Thrones….(3 thin coats to really bring out the pink sparkle, but it looks nice semi-sheer at 2 coats too. The formula's a perfect thickness for my taste)

  	That Hope & Freedom collection is just fantastic - I bought all of them except the coral with holo glitter, which now I'm a little sorry I skipped.


----------



## liba (Apr 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I think I need Mayhem Mentality for summer. But I'll wait for CG summer collection swatches, maybe there will something that I like more.
> 
> Ugh, the nail on my thumb broke off, so I cut my nails super crazy short. It feels weird and I don't feel comfortable, lol. I usually wear my nails short, but not THAT short.
> 
> ...


  	In the States, Jin Soon is sold at space.nk: http://us.spacenk.com/Varnish/SPUK401020502,en_US,sc.html?prefn1=brand&prefv1=JIN SOON

  	Sadly, it's not available on space.nk's British site, though. 

  	When I got over years of nail biting, my nails grew so slowly. When I'd break one, I'd run to a salon and get it patched - that's how distressed I'd be, haha. Now my nails grow really fast and are a lot stronger, so that helps. I still cut them all down at the end of the holiday season for a Springtime change. I think I'll be keeping them on the shorter side for summer, since I'm going to be rocking those CG neon jellies and that seems like a flattering length for that texture.

  	As for that summer ORLY collection - their polishes ALWAYS look so much better in person..I've got a sneaking suspicion I'm going to snag all 5 once I see them. Sparkling Garbage is gonna be on my toes for sure…..


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

I did another polish change.  I went from Butter London Primrose Hill Picnic to Dior Lilac, which I love. It fit right in with the purple challenge for the makeup theme thread.  I also used the Dior Gel top coat, so we'll see if this mani lasts longer than the BL PRHP did.


kimibos said:


> ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!!
> http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html
> 
> http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!!
> http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html
> 
> http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2013)

On your broken and newly shortened nails.  I hope they grow to your preferred length quickly.  Funny you should mention Jin Soon NP because I've been eyeing a few shades in that brand, and expect to start adding some to my collection.  I've seen them at *Nordstrom*, but I can't speak to the quality of the polish.  Have you used Jin Soon, and if so what do you think of it?
  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/jinsoon-coquette-nail-lacquer/3427247?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=8370


Naynadine said:


> I think I need Mayhem Mentality for summer. But I'll wait for CG summer collection swatches, maybe there will something that I like more.
> 
> Ugh, the nail on my thumb broke off, so I cut my nails super crazy short. It feels weird and I don't feel comfortable, lol. I usually wear my nails short, but not THAT short.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!!
> http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html
> 
> http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html
> ...


  	Yep, it's a holo-glitter! I need this and some pretty ugly mentality! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Finally last week I got my hands on some specklies! This is Fragile. Loved the texture, thin but opaque.





  	The colour is very appropriate - _cold_. We got a few inches of _snow_ yesterday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2013)

Awww MRV--Fragile is very pretty on you--frankly, you can rock that one anytime!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Nice haul! I was thinking of Sci-Fly By, too, but ended up getting 3 of the darker ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 8, 2013)

I never used my 20% Ulta coupon. I was painting my nails and lost track of time. That's fine. I need to cut back anyway. I did go to Sally's yesterday and used the B2G1 promo to get China Glaze Sunday Funday, Passion For Petals and Fancy Pants. They didn't have the other Avant Garden colors I want. I saw the holos, but didn't grab any.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> @ Prettypackages----Yes, Melodious Utopia is /Orly.  NP Fumes got to her CC.  Lil fresh air and she'll be just fine!


	Lol, I was checking to make sure I wasn't mistaken. I thought I inhaled too many fumes again.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I have both too Kimibos and Naughtyp.  I was starting to feel like there's some formula related issue that I should be concerned about.  As far as I know the price is the same too, other than a sale here or there.


  	There's no difference in formula or brushes in the US. It's just a different bottle design. As mentioned, the drug store version has the UPC sticker and a label of the color name on the cap with a white and/or glass Essie logo printed on the bottle. The salon bottles have no stickers or labels on the caps and only the glass logo. I prefer the salon bottles visually.

  	My Essie collection is new. I started buying them in February and I only had 4 of them. I decided to switch to the salon version bottles when I learned about the difference. If my collection was older and larger, I probably wouldn't have bothered.

  	You can get the salon version at salon locations, Ulta, etc. The drug store version can be found at Walmart, Beauty.com, etc.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 8, 2013)

Anneri - I say both coral and turquoise. I love that color combination. I hope you enjoy your trip!




MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Nice haul! I was thinking of Sci-Fly By, too, but ended up getting 3 of the darker ones.
> 
> ...


	Pretty! Sorry about the snow. It's finally starting to seem like spring in my area. The weather has been temperamental lately, switching everyday from spring to winter.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2013)

I know! I actually placed 2 orders in one night because I didn't want to miss out on the newly restocked polishes. They kindly combined the two orders for me and refunded the difference.



kimibos said:


> ORLY SPARKLING GARBAGE!!
> http://infarbe.blogspot.nl/2013/03/notd-orly-sparkling-garbage-aus-der.html
> 
> http://frauwahnsinnlackiert.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage.html
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 8, 2013)

It's very pretty ! I love the texture.

  	Wanted : red and rose shades maybe ?  It's very cold here too, normally it's 20 ° celsius and it's 11 ° but to feel warm I bought Bronze Goddess perfume, it's a comfort !
  	Now here there are :

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/04/opi-summer-2013-couture-de-minnie-collection-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## honey on boost (Apr 8, 2013)

Just wanted to stop in and say Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Miss all you ladies! I've been popping in here and then on my phone to see what's been going on. Work has been insane the past two weeks. I need another vacation! lol 

  	If anyone needs a sephora card for F&F let me know! I just got one for me and one for a friend in the mail. I'll mail it to you


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] I did another polish change.  I went from Butter London Primrose Hill Picnic to Dior Lilac, which I love. It fit right in with the purple challenge for the makeup theme thread.  I also used the Dior Gel top coat, so we'll see if this mani lasts longer than the BL PRHP did.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Wow Kimibos.  Those nails look amazing [/COLOR]:flower: [COLOR=0000FF] I think these amazing NPs look better on long nails---they show the polish so much nicer[/COLOR]:eyelove:


 I thought I submitted this already last night lol darn it! I'm doing purple in June for my bday month. how long did PHP last with the gel coat?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> There's no difference in formula or brushes in the US. It's just a different bottle design. As mentioned, the drug store version has the UPC sticker and a label of the color name on the cap with a white and/or glass Essie logo printed on the bottle. The salon bottles have no stickers or labels on the caps and only the glass logo. I prefer the salon bottles visually.  My Essie collection is new. I started buying them in February and I only had 4 of them. I decided to switch to the salon version bottles when I learned about the difference. If my collection was older and larger, I probably wouldn't have bothered.  You can get the salon version at salon locations, Ulta, etc. The drug store version can be found at Walmart, Beauty.com, etc.


 it's funny I never noticed the difference until last year. the minis are in the salon style as well. I have more of the drugstore versions from my target hauls lol. I usually don't get Essie at ulta cuz it's cheaper at cvs or target of Walmart.   I'm sad that orly changed their bottles cuz now my collection will not be the same So i understand why u want all ur bottles to look the same


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> On your broken and newly shortened nails.  I hope they grow to your preferred length quickly.  Funny you should mention Jin Soon NP because I've been eyeing a few shades in that brand, and expect to start adding some to my collection.  I've seen them at *Nordstrom*, but I can't speak to the quality of the polish.  Have you used Jin Soon, and if so what do you think of it?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/jinsoon-coquette-nail-lacquer/3427247?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=8370


  	No, I have never used them before. I just a saw pic of a really pretty peachy pink that got me interested, and I remembered I also saw a gray one once that I liked a lot. I had forgotten about the brand in the meantime.
  	If you try them let us know how you like them!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my thumb nail just broke too! now I have to cut all of mine too ;( *when I square mine the corners always break!!!* I hope there's swatches of the CG summer collex out soon!!


  	Ugh, mine too! I hate that. I'm still trying to find the perfect nail shape for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Nice haul! I was thinking of Sci-Fly By, too, but ended up getting 3 of the darker ones.
> 
> ...


  	snow? wth? 
  	I love the blue! I might have to get it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> There's no difference in formula or brushes in the US. It's just a different bottle design. As mentioned, the drug store version has the UPC sticker and a label of the color name on the cap with a white and/or glass Essie logo printed on the bottle. The salon bottles have no stickers or labels on the caps and only the glass logo. I prefer the salon bottles visually.
> 
> My Essie collection is new. I started buying them in February and I only had 4 of them. I decided to switch to the salon version bottles when I learned about the difference. If my collection was older and larger, I probably wouldn't have bothered.
> 
> You can get the salon version at salon locations, Ulta, etc. The drug store version can be found at Walmart, Beauty.com, etc.


  	i prefer them too.  may seem silly, but they just look nicer to me.  but if i find a color at a drugstore i can't get anywhere else, i'll buy it.


----------



## Corally (Apr 8, 2013)

I want swatches of the CG summer collection!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's very pretty ! I love the texture.
> 
> Wanted : red and rose shades maybe ?  It's very cold here too, normally it's 20 ° celsius and it's 11 ° but to feel warm I bought Bronze Goddess perfume, it's a comfort !
> Now here there are :
> ...


  	I'm on the fence with this collex 

  	Bring on those Orlys with that sparkling garbage.. I want them now!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm on the fence with this collex
> 
> Bring on those Orlys with that sparkling garbage.. I want them now!


  	     i want the red sand and the glitter. and the orly collection NOW as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2013)

Awwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Prettypackages said:


> hahahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Lol, nooo, not all of them! I do like the lavender one, though.
> Waiting for that one polish drives me nuts. I buy ONE polish and expect it any day, but it's not showing up. By the time it gets here the colour will be out of style, lol.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2013)

I made the mistake of _*not *_applying the gel top coat with BL's PHP, but I did put it on with Dior's Lilac and the difference is unbelievable.  I've engaged in some of the exact same activities and the Lilac looks as fresh, two days later as it did on the day that I applied it.  I think I'll be using the gel top coat more now.

Are you doing purple in June for your birthday month because it's your favorite color???


Naughtyp said:


> I thought I submitted this already last night lol darn it! I'm doing purple in June for my bday month. how long did PHP last with the gel coat?


----------



## MACina (Apr 8, 2013)

Miss you on here too, honey on boost


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol! I thought we haven't seen you around because you already were on vacation.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's the black & white mani I mentioned that I wanted to do. I call it Cookies & Cream. This is my first time wearing black or white polish.

  	Deborah Lippmann Polka Dots and Moonbeams - pinky, index
  	Chanel Black Satin - middle, thumb
  	Chanel Eastern Light - ring


----------



## liba (Apr 8, 2013)

I ran over to a Sally's today to make use of that China Glaze sale and get this: They had little signs by the polishes that said Buy 2 Get 1 for all Orly, BUT *Buy 1 Get 1 *for all China Glaze, including the holos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I had to show the guy the little sign, but yep, I got 4 of the 6 CG holos I'd wanted for a grand total of $21, including L.A.'s very high sales tax. 'Got the lavender, pale pink, dark fuchsia and dark grey. I'd wanted the light grey and the deep plum, but those were all gone. They had most of Avant Garden available too, but I already have all those lovelies. I'm going to be stalking that store for the GC texture collection - that should be out before the end of this sale.


----------



## MRV (Apr 9, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> Here's the black & white mani I mentioned that I wanted to do. I call it Cookies & Cream. This is my first time wearing black or white polish.
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Polka Dots and Moonbeams - pinky, index
> Chanel Black Satin - middle, thumb
> Chanel Eastern Light - ring


  	Black&white suits you well!


----------



## MRV (Apr 9, 2013)

My phonecam can't handle this much of holoness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

HOB!!!  I miss your perfect manis.  Other than work interfering with life, I hope all is well, and I hope you're able to squeeze in a haul every now & then!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

WOW!!!! Awesome mani CC!   CC on CC!!!  I love it, and I LOVE the length and shape of your nails.  Very pretty






CartoonChic said:


> Here's the black & white mani I mentioned that I wanted to do. I call it Cookies & Cream. This is my first time wearing black or white polish.
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Polka Dots and Moonbeams - pinky, index
> Chanel Black Satin - middle, thumb
> Chanel Eastern Light - ring


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

MRV.  I can't believe those colors---they're incredible.  Can't wait to see your manis w/these!!! 






MRV said:


> My phonecam can't handle this much of holoness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks, Medgal!
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> My phonecam can't handle this much of holoness!








 What polishes are these?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> WOW!!!! Awesome mani CC!   CC on CC!!!  I love it, and I LOVE the length and shape of your nails.  Very pretty


  	Thanks! I think I've outgrown all of my nail bed breaks, so I didn't cut them down. I can see my coke nails starting to appear because my pinky nails grow faster than my other nails. I like the square shape so I'll probably keep doing it for a while. I may even cut them short again.

  	Oh, I tried the Dior glass file for this mani and I like it a lot after my first use. I feel like my nails have a smoother edge and it didn't take as long to file them straight. My nails also seem stronger. I think I prefer using a glass file and will continue doing so. I might order the Dior nail kit from Sephora during the VIB sale. It comes with the glass file, a jar of Creme Abricot and some other items. I also like the bag it comes in.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

CC Your nails look strong.  When I read your post what do you think I did????  I looked at my pinky nails and started cracking up because mine seem to grow faster than the others too.  I don't think I've ever had a coke nail though 



I previously looked at and considered the Dior nail kit because of all of the goodies in it.  I like the bag too.  I keep my tools and hardeners, etc in a bag that has seen better days!!  The VIB sale is incentive for me to go ahead and pull the trigger already. 


CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! Ugh. I don't do too well in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm guessing Color Club.



CartoonChic said:


> B1G1 is an even better deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome, CartoonChic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Here's the black & white mani I mentioned that I wanted to do. I call it Cookies & Cream. This is my first time wearing black or white polish.
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Polka Dots and Moonbeams - pinky, index
> Chanel Black Satin - middle, thumb
> Chanel Eastern Light - ring


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes you want them all, I too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I think my wallet doesn't completely agree ! I love the OPI James Bond Girls collection, the Orly and Essie ones and I found the China Glaze texture  ( texture or liquid sand polishes look really flattering on toes ), I also need the 3 Chanel summer collec. ones and both the Dior duos and the Nars Pierre Hardy ( 2 of them ) !

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/04/china-glaze-texture-collection-swatches.html

  	SOURCE : THEPOLISHAHOLIC


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> Awesome, CartoonChic


  	Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Crème Abricot is very good ( really thick though ), I think it's a perfect treatment for nails and cuticules but only for a while, then a good cuticle oil works well as a daily routine. The Crème Abricot is better applied at night and possibly along with cotton gloves for the whole night.


----------



## MRV (Apr 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> B1G1 is an even better deal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, they are from the Color Club's latest holo collection: Beyond, Eternal Beauty, and Over the Moon.


----------



## Corally (Apr 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes you want them all, I too  but I think my wallet doesn't completely agree ! I love the OPI James Bond Girls collection, the Orly and Essie ones and I found the China Glaze texture  ( texture or liquid sand polishes look really flattering on toes ), I also need the 3 Chanel summer collec. ones and both the Dior duos and the Nars Pierre Hardy ( 2 of them ) !  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/04/china-glaze-texture-collection-swatches.html  SOURCE : THEPOLISHAHOLIC


 I only want Itty, Bitty & Gritty. Love my corals!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2013)

Then you are going to love some Nars duos ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To me some are to die for, and the summer collection one is great orange/coral I think !


----------



## Corally (Apr 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Then you are going to love some Nars duos ! :hot: To me some are to die for, and the summer collection one is great orange/coral I think !


 We don't have NARS here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

The NARS duos look really pretty.  I immediately gravitated to the lavender and orange duo but I've had Pokerface, the lavender one for years now, and I just got YSL's Corail Divin.  I guess I'll set my sights on another two, but the other part of my dilemma is that I've almost already reached my self-imposed monthly quota.  I've purchased 9 NPs so far and I can only buy 1 more. What _*was*_ I thinking????






Dominique33 said:


> Then you are going to love some Nars duos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I made the mistake of _*not *_applying the gel top coat with BL's PHP, but I did put it on with Dior's Lilac and the difference is unbelievable.  I've engaged in some of the exact same activities and the Lilac looks as fresh, two days later as it did on the day that I applied it.  I think I'll be using the gel top coat more now.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Are you doing purple in June for your birthday month because it's your favorite color???[/COLOR]


 yup lol that is exactly why!   that el top coat sounds great but I like changing my nails too often. maybe I'll get it and only use it when I want my nails to last.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dominique, those colors are so AMAZING.  



Must exercise self-control 






Dominique33 said:


> Yes you want them all, I too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The NARS duos look really pretty.  I immediately gravitated to the lavender and orange duo but I've had Pokerface, the lavender one for years now, and I just got YSL's Corail Divin.  I guess I'll set my sights on another two, but the other part of my dilemma is that I've almost already reached my self-imposed monthly quota.  I've purchased 9 NPs so far and I can only buy 1 more. What _*was*_ I thinking????[/COLOR] :crybaby:


 what are these nars duos u speak of? lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I made the mistake of _*not *_applying the gel top coat with BL's PHP, but I did put it on with Dior's Lilac and the difference is unbelievable.  I've engaged in some of the exact same activities and the Lilac looks as fresh, two days later as it did on the day that I applied it.  I think I'll be using the gel top coat more now.
> 
> Are you doing purple in June for your birthday month because it's your favorite color???


  	wait what is this?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's the black & white mani I mentioned that I wanted to do. I call it Cookies & Cream. This is my first time wearing black or white polish.
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Polka Dots and Moonbeams - pinky, index
> Chanel Black Satin - middle, thumb
> Chanel Eastern Light - ring


  	ohhh pretty... I'm going to do something similar.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2013)

medgal are you doing 10 per week or month?? either way you are in trouble lol its just Tuesday the 9th.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> My phonecam can't handle this much of holoness!


  	awesome! who are they b y ?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! Ugh. I don't do too well in the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I saw that dior kit, I might have to check it out now.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes you want them all, I too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ohhhh, I don't see nothing wrooooong with a lil bump and grind....   LOL  I love them all too.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 9, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The Crème Abricot is very good ( really thick though ), I think it's a perfect treatment for nails and cuticules but only for a while, then a good cuticle oil works well as a daily routine. The Crème Abricot is better applied at night and possibly along with cotton gloves for the whole night.


  	what do you mean for awhile?  When should you switch?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 9, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Ugh, mine too! I hate that. I'm still trying to find the perfect nail shape for me.


 same here. mine are very round but I can't have them that long when they are like that. I like square nails but like we said the corners always break lol. I guess maybe I just need to use more strenghtner or something? I worke fake nails since I was 16 until last year. I would only buy np to get my toes done. then they made that Katy Perry collection and kardashian kolors and I've been stuck since! lol I bought so much np I told myself I couldn't even get my nails done anymore. they are still pretty think but are def stronger after using nailtiqes #2.  hmm maybe that's what I'll use my $5 off T ulta for lol I was gonna use it to gt then essie Madison ave  mini set. but I need to pick up my staple items so I can keep rockin all these pretty colors.  I love the new MAC ones from temp rising!


----------



## MRV (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok, here's Color Clubs Over the Moon. A little off but you get the idea.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's Color Clubs Over the Moon. A little off but you get the idea.


 I want!!  can't wait to see the other two!!


----------



## MACina (Apr 10, 2013)

....GORGEOUS!!!!


MRV said:


> Ok, here's Color Clubs Over the Moon. A little off but you get the idea.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> medgal are you doing 10 per week or month?? either way you are in trouble lol its just Tuesday the 9th.


	Med, change it to no more than 10 a week. It's too drastic to go from 80/month to 10/month. Your body can't handle the shock! Even 10/week would total half of what you hauled last month, so that's still excellent progress.

  	EDIT: How do you like YSL Corail Divin? That's been on my to-buy list for some time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> what are these nars duos u speak of? lol


  	I'm getting them.

	http://www.fashionmagazine.com/blogs/beauty/2013/04/08/pierre-hardy-for-nars-nail-polish-collection/


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 10, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh pretty... I'm going to do something similar.


  	Thanks! Make sure to post pics.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's Color Clubs Over the Moon. A little off but you get the idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oye----10 per month.  And you're correct---I am so busted---pathetic!!!  






kimibos said:


> medgal are you doing 10 per week or month?? either way you are in trouble lol its just Tuesday the 9th.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow MRV---sooooo Pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colors are amazing! 


MRV said:


> Ok, here's Color Clubs Over the Moon. A little off but you get the idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay so I'm in a VERY silly mood--I was out in the sun watering flower beds this morning---can't help it. 
 When I read your post I got hysterical.  Did you see the movie First Knight? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's a scene with King Arthur on a throne in the courtyard----well in my mind you were King Arthur and I had to explain the NARS duos or _*OFF WITH MY HEAD.  *_I think at this point you've seen the duos and I get to keep my head.  Using it is a whole other story!







Naughtyp said:


> what are these nars duos u speak of? lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> We don't have NARS here.


  	So sorry. But if you need something from this collection, I'll send it to you. I do hope this collection will be launched here, I guess so !


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I'm in a VERY silly mood--I was out in the sun watering flower beds this morning---can't help it.
> When I read your post I got hysterical.  Did you see the movie First Knight?
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	 but I didn't see the movie

http://fashionista.com/2013/04/pier...rate-on-shoe-inspired-nail-polish-collection/


  	SOURCE : FASHIONISTA


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 10, 2013)

" Exercise self-control " ? Well, good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Personally I won't even try lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2013)

It's futile.  I don't know why I even try






Dominique33 said:


> " Exercise self-control " ? Well, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay so I'm in a VERY silly mood--I was out in the sun watering flower beds this morning---can't help it.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] When I read your post I got hysterical.  Did you see the movie First Knight?   There's a scene with King Arthur on a throne in the courtyard----well in my mind you were King Arthur and I had to explain the NARS duos or _*OFF WITH MY HEAD.  *_I think at this point you've seen the duos and I get to keep my head.  Using it is a whole other story![/COLOR]


 lmao!! awww that's cute lol I love that . u kno oI don't think I saw that movie but now I for sure have to lol  ya I've seen the duos  Thank you everyone for the links!!idk if there's any must haves but once I see them there's no telling what's gonna happen!   Can't wait to for to sephora in the morning!!! getting something np related for sure!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> :hello:   " Exercise self-control " ? Well, good luck :haha:  Personally I won't even try lol


  I'm on 26 new polishes already this month, so am determined not to buy more in April. March and this month added together I have bought 99 polishes already! I am now nearing 900 in total, eek!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a good movie---Richard Gere, Sean Connery & Julia Ormond.
         I'm intrigued by a couple of the duos, but I've practically reached my self-imposed monthly quota of 10 NPs







Naughtyp said:


> Can't wait to for to sephora in the morning!!! getting something np related for sure!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm giving the crown to you Anitacska 





.  Question---where and how does one store *900 bottles* of nail polish??


Anitacska said:


> I'm on 26 new polishes already this month, so am determined not to buy more in April. March and this month added together I have bought 99 polishes already! I am now nearing 900 in total, eek!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been collecting any & everything colored orange for the past few weeks.  Release of the Haley Williams collection inspired my latest mani/pedi, Deborah Lippmann's _Lara's Theme_.  I thought I'd test drive LT which I've never worn, while awaiting my HW haul items to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## MACina (Apr 11, 2013)

LT is very pretty, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> I've been collecting any & everything colored orange for the past few weeks.  Release of the Haley Williams collection inspired my latest mani/pedi, Deborah Lippmann's _Lara's Theme_.  I thought I'd test drive LT which I've never worn, while awaiting my HW haul items to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks MACina.  I ordered 'Riot Gear' the orange NP from the Hayley Williams collection because it appears to be different enough to have in my stash.


MACina said:


> LT is very pretty, Medgal


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh God, it's a big fat mess at the moment. I have most of them in boxes (2 big Sephora boxes full of China Glaze, OPI and Orly), 7 cardboard boxes full of all sorts of brands, some in their sets (Color Club, Urban Decay), some were in my clothes drawers, but are currently sitting in bags. I need to try and find a much better solution, but I don't actually have the space as I have so much stuff. Other than nearly 900 polishes I also have an obscene amount of make up.

  	I did a video a few months ago about my nail polish stash/storage, but obviously since then I have acquired a lot more polish. Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaoeBnGXs9c&feature=player_embedded



Medgal07 said:


> I'm giving the crown to you Anitacska
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been collecting any & everything colored orange for the past few weeks.  Release of the Haley Williams collection inspired my latest mani/pedi, Deborah Lippmann's _Lara's Theme_.  I thought I'd test drive LT which I've never worn, while awaiting my HW haul items to arrive tomorrow.


  	So bright ! Pretty manicure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I purchased Chanel Cinéma, it's a classy red, dupable but still very pretty, I am wearing it on my toes !
  	I love Deborah Lippmann polishes they are so good ( but not available here, I have to order online. For the time being I only have 3 Mermaid's Dream, Across the Universe and Ray of Light ). DL polishes are addictive !


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I hope I don't ever amass 80 polishes in a month.  WIth the makeup I haul I think that would put me in the crazy house. LOL  I wouldn't be able to handle them or the space to store them. LOL   I can see my self sitting in a ball with them surrounding me just rocking myself. 

  	I'm perfectly prepared to eat my words...  how long do you thnk it will take me?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I hope I don't ever amass 80 polishes in a month.  WIth the makeup I haul I think that would put me in the crazy house. LOL  I wouldn't be able to handle them or the space to store them. LOL   I can see my self sitting in a ball with them surrounding me just rocking myself.
> 
> I'm perfectly prepared to eat my words...  how long do you thnk it will take me?


  	OR I see myself sitting at my desk frantically trying to take off the old polish and trying to paint my nails at the same time, with polish, and cotton balls everywhere, the remover spilled on top of the desk, with multpile colors opened trying to create the perfect, skittle, sandwhich or holo combo.  Hell I am little like that now.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2013)

That's me. Both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Prettypackages said:


> OR I see myself sitting at my desk frantically trying to take off the old polish and trying to paint my nails at the same time, with polish, and cotton balls everywhere, the remover spilled on top of the desk, with multpile colors opened trying to create the perfect, skittle, sandwhich or holo combo.  Hell I am little like that now.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2013)

Forgot to add, I have a spreadsheet I use to keep track of what I have and where I keep them. Same with make up too, although I actually update the nail polish one all the time whereas I forget to update my make up one, so sometimes I have to search for a while for something I want to use.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] It's a good movie---Richard Gere, Sean Connery & Julia Ormond.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]         I'm intrigued by a couple of the duos, but I've practically reached my self-imposed monthly quota of 10 [/COLOR]NPs  [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:crybaby:  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]


 10 a month? ;( lol I think I passed that already!  mmm gonna have to watch it I love Richard Gere and Sean Connery lol  l love ur new mani! I tried all my yellows this week, I liked BL jasper  the best out of my three. can't wait to do a np change


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know how many polishes I have but it's nowhere near 900 lol.  today I got the urban decay naked nail polishes and the nails inc summer 2013 mini set from sephora.  last night I ordered the purple holo from color club and wink wink twinkle along with picture polish cosmos and kryptonite. oh and I got the age of Aquarias by color club.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> So bright ! Pretty manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dominique!  I'm not familiar w/Cinema, but I'm in the process of gradually building my Chanel collection.  I do however have Dragon.  I'm enjoying my DL nail polishes.  I'm trying really hard to focus on my untried NPs, and there are many.  I'm trying not to repeat shades but it's hard not to when they're so pretty!

Edit: I looked up Cinema and it's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I hope I don't ever amass 80 polishes in a month.  WIth the makeup I haul I think that would put me in the crazy house. LOL  I wouldn't be able to handle them or the space to store them. LOL   I can see my self sitting in a ball with them surrounding me just rocking myself.
> 
> I'm perfectly prepared to eat my words...  how long do you thnk it will take me?


 Start noshing Pretty packages!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

You're on your way Naughtyp-----nice haul!!!






Anitacska said:


> Oh God, it's a big fat mess at the moment. I have most of them in boxes (2 big Sephora boxes full of China Glaze, OPI and Orly), 7 cardboard boxes full of all sorts of brands, some in their sets (Color Club, Urban Decay), some were in my clothes drawers, but are currently sitting in bags. I need to try and find a much better solution, but I don't actually have the space as I have so much stuff. Other than nearly 900 polishes I also have an obscene amount of make up.
> 
> I did a video a few months ago about my nail polish stash/storage, but obviously since then I have acquired a lot more polish. Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaoeBnGXs9c&feature=player_embedded






 I watched your video and felt overwhelmed. Such beautiful NPs that you have there.  I wanted to roll around in them---that's sick & creepy right? It's a good thing you have a spread sheet.  I have one for makeup and one for nail polish and it's a full time job just to keep them up to date.  That's my fault because there's usually precious little time between purchases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I tried all my yellows this week, I liked BL jasper the best out of my three. can't wait to do a np change


 Oh yay for yellow---the happiest color on the planet.  



I haven't worn any of my yellows but I'm sure looking forward to it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's funny!!!


Anitacska said:


> Forgot to add, I have a spreadsheet I use to keep track of what I have and where I keep them. Same with make up too, although I actually update the nail polish one all the time whereas I forget to update my make up one, so sometimes I have to search for a while for something I want to use.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I've been collecting any & everything colored orange for the past few weeks.  Release of the Haley Williams collection inspired my latest mani/pedi, Deborah Lippmann's _Lara's Theme_.  I thought I'd test drive LT which I've never worn, while awaiting my HW haul items to arrive tomorrow.


	This is such a pretty color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On my list it goes!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> So bright ! Pretty manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I've been waiting for the new Chanels to become available here. Those are beautiful Lippmann colors that you have. Mermaid's Dream is one of my top favorite polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> OR I see myself sitting at my desk frantically trying to take off the old polish and trying to paint my nails at the same time, with polish, and cotton balls everywhere, the remover spilled on top of the desk, with multpile colors opened trying to create the perfect, skittle, sandwhich or holo combo.  Hell I am little like that now.


	Um... Have you been spying on me?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh God, it's a big fat mess at the moment. I have most of them in boxes (2 big Sephora boxes full of China Glaze, OPI and Orly), 7 cardboard boxes full of all sorts of brands, some in their sets (Color Club, Urban Decay), some were in my clothes drawers, but are currently sitting in bags. I need to try and find a much better solution, but I don't actually have the space as I have so much stuff. Other than nearly 900 polishes I also have an obscene amount of make up.
> 
> I did a video a few months ago about my nail polish stash/storage, but obviously since then I have acquired a lot more polish. Here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaoeBnGXs9c&feature=player_embedded


	Absolutely amazing collection.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting them.  http://www.fashionmagazine.com/blogs/beauty/2013/04/08/pierre-hardy-for-nars-nail-polish-collection/


 lol I might get one!man is swear I left u a comment like two days ago! I said I love ur cookies n cream mani you are so creative!  I also love how all ur products listed are all purple. is that because of the purple theme? did u get anything good at sephora today? thanks for texting me Bout the collex my phone was dead on the charger so I didn't see it till the next day. I didn't get anything did u?   I also said HI to HOB n How i miss her manis  i also said I wanted those exact 3color club halos ( just ordered the purple one for now tho)  I can't remember who else I wrote to but I just looked thru the last few pages n it's not there... :/ I hate when that happens!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone! i havent order anything this week. but im tempted BLACK CAT LACQUER is having free shipping with the code "TAXESSUCK" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have 3 in my cart but im going to hold on cause im waiting for beauty.com to get the DL mermaid polishes or the BL summer collection. 

  	Medgal- nice mani, i love the orange lara's theme polish. how is it compare to Girls just wanna have fun, or Zoya Sharon??

  	Anitascka- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing collection. i also keep mine in boxes but i put them in a bookshelf. lol im learning to collect polishes hahah  anyways. thanks for sharing!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

My SA put my order through today. This is a planned haul that I've been working on since last month, so I've been preparing for it.

  	DIOR


 		Nymphea 	
 		Cristal 	
 		Aloha 	
 		Ultra Violet 	
 		Mayan Red 
 
  	CHANEL


 		Ballerina 	
 		Rose Cache 	
 		May 	
 		Rose Exuberant 	
 		Pearl Drop 	
 		Peche Nacree 
 

  	I've been neglecting my Chanels, but I certainly made up for it today. Plus I got triple points with Saks, another bonus 2000 points, and a GWP. I was going to get Chanel Island and Attraction, but Saks didn't have them. I got Chanel Frivole blush instead. After this haul, there's only a handful of Chanels I have left to get. I have all the polishes listed on Chanel.com except for 6 colors.

  	I'd be lying if I said I was done. I'm going to mosey on over to Sephora.com for the VIB sale.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I can't remember who else I wrote to but I just looked thru the last few pages n it's not there... :/ I hate when that happens!








Thanks for the compliment! Don't let the missing posts bother you. Yup, I always change the products to match the theme. I get bored looking at the same items. I need to change out my avatar picture soon.

  	I ordered the lipstick and eye shadow from the Hayley collection. I haven't ordered from Sephora yet, but I'm about to now!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 11, 2013)

CC


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :hug: Thanks for the compliment! Don't let the missing posts bother you. Yup, I always change the products to match the theme. I get bored looking at the same items. I need to change out my avatar picture soon.  I ordered the lipstick and eye shadow from the Hayley collection. I haven't ordered from Sephora yet, but I'm about to now!


ahh I never noticed before until they were all purple lol ( my fav color). I need a new pic too lol but I never do my makeup! lol I guess I just like to buy it or something!   let us kno what u get from sephora


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Don't let the missing posts bother you. Yup, I always change the products to match the theme. I get bored looking at the same items. I need to change out my avatar picture soon.
> I ordered the lipstick and eye shadow from the Hayley collection. I haven't ordered from Sephora yet, but I'm about to now!


  	speaking of changing out avatar pics... whistles and points theme thread...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My SA put my order through today. This is a planned haul that I've been working on since last month, so I've been preparing for it.  DIOR
> 
> Nymphea
> Cristal
> ...


 OMG u have almost very single chanel?! lol that's amazing. I went to order nymphea and it was t listed any more ;(


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Start noshing Pretty packages!!!


  	not hungry (where is the turn your nose up smiley)


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Um... Have you been spying on me?


  	LOL.... YUP!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's my Sephora VIB damage.

  	YSL


 		Bleu Majorelle 
 
  	Dior


 		Riviera 	
 		Lucky 
 
  	Illamasqua


 		Lament 	
 		Purity 	
 		Jan 	
 		Caress 
 
  	Believe it or not, I feel like I showed some restraint with this order. I had a lot more in my cart. I removed a bunch of it since this was only a semi planned order. I didn't get the Dior nail kit. The sale isn't over yet, though.

  	Now I think I'm done. I've YOLO'ed enough for the day. I'm going to take it easy for the rest of the month. Unless there's a Nordstrom or Butter London sale. I still want to pick up more China Glaze from Sally's while their sale is going on. But all bet's are off if the new Dior, Chanels and Lippmanns release this month.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> OMG u have almost very single chanel?! lol that's amazing. I went to order nymphea and it was t listed any more ;(


	Do you want me to see if my SA has it?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 11, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> speaking of changing out avatar pics... whistles and points theme thread...








 I didn't forget! I've just been extremely busy lately with work and haven't been wearing makeup. Things should calm down for me after next week.


----------



## MRV (Apr 12, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dominique!  I'm not familiar w/Cinema, but I'm in the process of gradually building my Chanel collection.  I do however have Dragon.  I'm enjoying my DL nail polishes.  I'm trying really hard to focus on my untried NPs, and there are many.  I'm trying not to repeat shades but it's hard not to when they're so pretty!
> 
> Edit: I looked up Cinema and it's GORGEOUS!!!!


  	I looked it up, too, and we have this collection here! There were a line of NPs there, but I was just thinking whether or not we get Taboo here.


  	I've managed to put on a 3rd polish this week: BL Fruit Machine.





  	I ordered more BLs earlier this week. A local online shop was having a sale, and another 2 international ones, too. I feel like CC, that I'd have bought almost all BLs, but just counted and I haven't got even half of them (/99)!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Do you want me to see if my SA has it?


 Thank you! yes please  if you could that'd be awesome!   if she doesn't  then it just wasnt meant to be lol  I am  waiting for that green duo coming out soon tho! I better order that  as soon as I can


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:  Lovely! This is on my maybe-one-day-DL-creme list!  Talking bout DL, I heard earlier this week that my local supplyer is going to get the Staccato Collection soon, and the Mermaid one a bit later! ompom:    900? Awesome! I'm not even at halfway (think so) :haha: .  I have this drawer where I keep my underwear/socks/etc. Maybe I should turn it into a NP drawer?! I think it could house 900! No, I want to keep them close to me at the living room and play with them.     :nods:  One needs to have goals in one's life.   I looked it up, too, and we have this collection here! There were a line of NPs there, but I was just thinking whether or not we get Taboo here.   I've managed to put on a 3rd polish this week: BL Fruit Machine.
> 
> I ordered more BLs earlier this week. A local online shop was having a sale, and another 2 international ones, too. I feel like CC, that I'd have bought almost all BLs, but just counted and I haven't got even half of them (/99)!


 I love fruit machine!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my Sephora VIB damage.  YSL
> 
> Bleu Majorelle
> Dior
> ...


 tell the truth there just wasnt any np left that u don't have already   lol jk  I love how u mentions the sales not over get tho hahha I kno what that means!  I am waiting on those Chanel's I want more reviews and dupes lol   wanting my purple mermaid polish too!


----------



## MACina (Apr 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Lovely! This is on my maybe-one-day-DL-creme list!
> 
> ...


 
  	Fruit Machine is GORGEOUS


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you! I know what you mean about keeping up spreadsheets, I buy way too much stuff all the time. I'm actually addicted to buying, not just addicted to make up and nail polish. If I don't buy something for a week, it feels very weird. 



CartoonChic said:


> My SA put my order through today. This is a planned haul that I've been working on since last month, so I've been preparing for it.
> 
> DIOR
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2013)

Gorgeous colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Lovely! This is on my maybe-one-day-DL-creme list!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

This orange is right up your alley CC but I was disappointed that it started chipping big time on day two of my mani.  The pedi is holding up just fine so this could be a function of how I'm using my hands over the past two days.  


CartoonChic said:


> Um... Have you been spying on me?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel like a lunatic sitting here at my computer cracking up. 



 You know I think you're right CC--I had a headache and felt feverish this morning.




I LOVE the color which is an amazing coral.  It looks an awful lot like DL's Girl's Just Wanna Have Fun---CD might have a tad more orange than GJWHF.








CartoonChic said:


> Med, change it to no more than 10 a week. It's too drastic to go from 80/month to 10/month. Your body can't handle the shock! Even 10/week would total half of what you hauled last month, so that's still excellent progress.
> EDIT: How do you like YSL Corail Divin? That's been on my to-buy list for some time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hello Everyone! i havent order anything this week. but im tempted BLACK CAT LACQUER is having free shipping with the code "TAXESSUCK"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

So glad you were able to put Nymphea on hold vis your SA because it's no longer available on the web site.  I want to see your mani w/Nymphea & Crystal---they will look awesome on _your_ nails. A, UV & MR are all very beautiful.  As for Chanel, I already have April & May and just last week got June & Infidele.  I still need Ballerina & Rose Exuberant which looks amazing by the way!  Building these collections is so fun!!!


CartoonChic said:


> My SA put my order through today. This is a planned haul that I've been working on since last month, so I've been preparing for it.
> 
> DIOR
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Don't let the missing posts bother you. Yup, I always change the products to match the theme. I get bored looking at the same items. I need to change out my avatar picture soon.
> I ordered the lipstick and eye shadow from the Hayley collection. I haven't ordered from Sephora yet, but I'm about to now!






My goods from Hayley's, IED and some randomness just arrived.  I'm so impressed with UPS.  It's pouring rain here and they put all of my boxes in a clear plastic bag & left them at my doorstep.  That's pretty awesome---must call to thank them!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Lovely! This is on my maybe-one-day-DL-creme list!
> 
> ...






That is such a gorgeous pink.  It looks amazing on you MRV!!  I've had FM since January and I've never worn it.  I need my head examined!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Woo hooo---Get my tool belt, get the drill-----My 4th 90-bottle nail polish wall rack just arrived.  I'm totally overwhelmed because it seems everything arrived at once.
I don't know where to begin.



Nail polish, blush, lipstick and MSFs oh my!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

The dirty eight (maybe I should be thinking dozen 



).  I'm waiting for CG Dandy Lyin' Around to arrive.  That leaves one measly NP left for April 









1) YSL Corail Divin 
2) DL Jessa 
3) DL Shoshanna
4) Chanel Infidele
5) DL Marnie
6) DL Hannah
7) Chanel June






8) Mac Riot Gear


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello npa ladies !

  	My mini haul : *Dior Springball, Chanel Cinéma *( this very week ), and 2 Rouges Coco in Sentiment and Liaison just gorgeous !
  	I am planning to purchase around 10 polishes in the next few weeks, Dior, Chanel, Nars Pierre Hardy, OPI so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I see many hauls and beautiful manis here, my haul is a *micro *one, not a mini one in fact compared to yours !


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		 			 




 		 			I looked it up, too, and we have this collection here! There were a line of NPs there, but I was just thinking whether or not we get Taboo here.


 		 			I've managed to put on a 3rd polish this week: BL Fruit Machine.





 		 			I ordered more BLs earlier this week. A local online shop was having a sale, and another 2 international ones, too. I feel like CC, that I'd have bought almost all BLs, but just counted and I haven't got even half of them (/99)!


  	Omg that is gorgeous!!!   I want it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Awesome* haul Dominique!!!  Enjoy!  






Dominique33 said:


> Hello npa ladies !
> 
> My mini haul : *Dior Springball, Chanel Cinéma *( this very week ), and 2 Rouges Coco in Sentiment and Liaison just gorgeous !
> I am planning to purchase around 10 polishes in the next few weeks, Dior, Chanel, Nars Pierre Hardy, OPI so
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Lovely! This is on my maybe-one-day-DL-creme list!
> 
> ...


	Wow @ Fruit Machine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't even swatched mine yet and didn't realize it's such a gorgeous pink. I need to do a polish change. I'm still wearing the cookies & cream mani because I haven't had the time to change it and it's starting to chip. I want to wear Lippmanns Candy Shop and needed a pink to wear with it. Butters Fruit Machine looks perfect.

  	It's crazy how there's still a ton of Butters left to get! I'm waiting for the next sale at Nordstrom to knock some more off my list. I already have colors organized into groups of three.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> This orange is right up your alley CC but I was disappointed that it started chipping big time on day two of my mani.  The pedi is holding up just fine so this could be a function of how I'm using my hands over the past two days.
> 
> I hate waiting for the new releases!!  I'm always afraid I'll miss them.
> 
> ...


  	Trust me, I'll let you know when they release. I've been waiting for Chanel's Avant Première de Chanel and summer collections, Dior Birds of Paradise collection, and Lippmanns Mermaid collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I feel like a lunatic sitting here at my computer cracking up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks for this! Now I know I'll love Coral Divin because I love Girl's Just Wanna Have Fun. I also love YSL's brush. YSL needs more love. I can't wait for Bleu Majorelle to arrive. It shipped today from Sephora and will be delivered Monday. Hold up! I mani with Bleu Majorelle and Coral Divin would be so pretty. I had Coral Divin in my Sephora cart, but it's one of the polishes I took out to get later. It's technically "later" now, so I think I'm good.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello npa ladies !
> 
> My mini haul : *Dior Springball, Chanel Cinéma *( this very week ), and 2 Rouges Coco in Sentiment and Liaison just gorgeous !
> I am planning to purchase around 10 polishes in the next few weeks, Dior, Chanel, Nars Pierre Hardy, OPI so
> ...


	It's a beautiful haul just the same.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The dirty eight (maybe I should be thinking dozen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Riot Gear is a great looking orange. I was planning to wear June in June for my birthday month. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have great news for you. You only bought 5 polishes, so you can still buy 5 more for the month of April. The Lippmann polishes are a set. They count as a single polish purchase and not as four individual purchases. Take advantage!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's a beautiful haul just the same.


  	Thank you ! Yes I love both but my huge haul well, planned ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The collections I need haven't been launched here yet !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2013)

Just applied the Kleancolor Chunky Holo Teal polish and my God, it stinks to high heavens! Hope my fingers don't fall off because the chemicals, or better still, my nose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is pretty though, I used it over Barbara Daly Electric Spacedust a gorgoues teal-blue polish. I will take pictures tomorrow morning.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just applied the Kleancolor Chunky Holo Teal polish and my God, it stinks to high heavens! Hope my fingers don't fall off because the chemicals, or better still, my nose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2013)

Seriously though, I'm starting to get a headache now. Eek!



CartoonChic said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Seriously though, I'm starting to get a headache now. Eek!


	That doesn't sound good. If it's giving you headaches, then maybe you should remove it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Riot Gear is a great looking orange. I was planning to wear June in June for my birthday month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 By golly CC, you're right!!  I'll have to remedy this 



Yes, the rack goes up first---I'm charging my drill.  What _day_ in June is your BD??


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]By golly CC, you're right!!  I'll have to remedy this [/COLOR]:lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yes, the rack goes up first---I'm charging my drill.  What _day_ in June is your BD??[/COLOR]


 same as mine  June 6


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Anitacska----take the NP off.  You have *899* others to wear.  We can't have you getting sick from NP!!!


CartoonChic said:


> That doesn't sound good. If it's giving you headaches, then maybe you should remove it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> same as mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's so cool.  You and CC should do a birthday haul together



You ladies are *6/6* and I'm *7/7*.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :haha:     I have to plan them for the most because because they're high end, but I won't pretend that they're all planned. I've had plenty of impulse moments.    Trust me, I'll let you know when they release. I've been waiting for Chanel's Avant Première de Chanel and summer collections, Dior Birds of Paradise collection, and Lippmanns Mermaid collection.  :haha:


 those are the ones I'm waiting for too! and orlys mash up


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's so cool.  You and CC should do a birthday haul together[/COLOR]:stars: [COLOR=0000FF]You ladies are *6/6* and I'm *7/7*.[/COLOR]


 lol I think we will both be stalking for the two mac collections that come out that day  riri summer and all about orange.   that's so cool urs is 7/7


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Seriously though, I'm starting to get a headache now. Eek!


  	Oh no, sorry that you have the same problem with KC as me. Keeping my fingers crossed that yours don't fall off.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> that's so cool urs is 7/7


  	I like when birthday numbers do that! I hope the collections release early online. I don't want to stalk on my birthday. I want to wear the stuff on my birthday.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I like when birthday numbers do that! I hope the collections release early online. I don't want to stalk on my birthday. I want to wear the stuff on my birthday.


 lol true! I'm sure they will, they usually come out early lol


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, nothing's fallen off and headache's gone, so it's all good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a pretty polish though, gives a lovely effect.



CartoonChic said:


> I like when birthday numbers do that! I hope the collections release early online. I don't want to stalk on my birthday. I want to wear the stuff on my birthday.


----------



## MACina (Apr 13, 2013)

Yesterday I found the Essie "birthday sets" at my dm and had to get one (of course...).Unfortunatly most of the sets did
  	include at least one polish that I do already own but one set did NOT....YAY, so I grabbed this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	It includes No Place Like Chrome, Blue Rhapsody and Penny Talk!


  	I did also get Madison Ave-Hue


----------



## Honi (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh Yay i found a Nail Polish thread! I LOVE nailpolish, I have way too many.. 

  	Considering getting some of the new CG Holos on ebay right now, its very difficult to not buy them. It will either be those or some Color Club Halo Hues (New ones), but the purple one seems to be sold out everywhere, booo.


----------



## MACina (Apr 13, 2013)

*Welcome to the NPA thread, Honi*






  	I am sure that you are *not* having too many polishes because one can never have to many polishes

  	(and too much makeup) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> Oh Yay i found a Nail Polish thread! I LOVE nailpolish, I have way too many..
> 
> Considering getting some of the new CG Holos on ebay right now, its very difficult to not buy them. It will either be those or some Color Club Halo Hues (New ones), but the purple one seems to be sold out everywhere, booo.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2013)

Then you fit right in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You need to get the Color Club holos, they are gorgeous! The CG ones are nice too, but nowhere near as holo as the CC ones.



Honi said:


> Oh Yay i found a Nail Polish thread!* I LOVE nailpolish, I have way too many.*.
> 
> Considering getting some of the new CG Holos on ebay right now, its very difficult to not buy them. It will either be those or some Color Club Halo Hues (New ones), but the purple one seems to be sold out everywhere, booo.


----------



## Honi (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you! I already have Cloud Nine from the first Halo Hues collection, but I got my eyes set on Beyond and Eternal Beauty!

  	Here's a sneakpeak into one of my polish drawers! It has already grown substantially tho lol xD


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

http://wowozine.com/?p=9469 promo pics for the Dior birds of paradise ( I haven't seen this pic before).


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

Honi said:


> Thank you! I already have Cloud Nine from the first Halo Hues collection, but I got my eyes set on Beyond and Eternal Beauty!  Here's a sneakpeak into one of my polish drawers! It has already grown substantially tho lol xD


 awesome!! you've come to the right place my friend  I just ordered Eternal and I want Beyond too, but I had to wait on that one for now cuz I ordered some other picture polishes that I wanted. I love pi true polish but the bottles are kinda small, which I don't really mind since I also collect minis. it's just that they are pricey for such a small bottle. but they are always sold out so I grabbed two Ive been wanting plus  color club eternal and wink wink twinkle.  I got some of the CG holos and they are pretty but not like the color clubs! I got three of the CG ones


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yesterday I found the Essie "birthday sets" at my dm and had to get one (of course...).Unfortunatly most of the sets did include at least one polish that I do already own but one set did NOT....YAY, so I grabbed this ompom:    It includes No Place Like Chrome, Blue Rhapsody and Penny Talk!   I did also get Madison Ave-Hue :eyelove:


 are these bday sets new?i haven't seen them before! are they by month or what?  I'm going to get te mini Madison ave set after work today ( well I hope anyways lol)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2013)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> promo pics for the Dior birds of paradise ( I haven't seen this pic before).


----------



## MACina (Apr 13, 2013)

These sets are only available in April at selected dm stores because Essie is celebrating its birthday (this brand has been available
  	at dm for 1 year now).There are 9 sets with 3 polishes each from previous collections.You get 3 polishes but pay only for 2.


Naughtyp said:


> I'm going to get te mini Madison ave set after work today ( well I hope anyways lol)


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yesterday I found the Essie "birthday sets" at my dm and had to get one (of course...).Unfortunatly most of the sets did
> include at least one polish that I do already own but one set did NOT....YAY, so I grabbed this
> 
> 
> ...


  	Good choice ! Essie Metallics are great and the bright pink from Madison Ave Hue is pretty ! I saw the Dior duos 1 hour ago at Sephora, I'll pick them when the whole Summer collection is here, just beautiful ! If you love bright blue, pink, greens and shimmer you'll love them !


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Good choice ! Essie Metallics are great and the bright pink from Madison Ave Hue is pretty ! I saw the Dior duos 1 hour ago at Sephora, I'll pick them when the whole Summer collection is here, just beautiful ! If you love bright blue, pink, greens and shimmer you'll love them !


 really at sephora?!? I thought they were exclusive somewhere?  that's great news I'm going to look today! lol  what is DM?


----------



## MACina (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, I skipped the collection when it was released and now I am really happy that I have a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> *what is DM?*


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, I skipped the collection when it was released and now I am really happy that I have a few :cheer:     dm is a German drugstore chain


 oh ok that's what I figured.  I didn't get any from that collection either oops lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ohhh la la. Nice haul! 



 I have & love No Place Like Chrome but I need to meet buy the others.  I have a weakness for anything pink and raspberry!! 


MACina said:


> Yesterday I found the Essie "birthday sets" at my dm and had to get one (of course...).Unfortunatly most of the sets did
> include at least one polish that I do already own but one set did NOT....YAY, so I grabbed this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Honi.  So glad you've joined us.  Shameless enabling welcomed here!!! 






Honi said:


> Oh Yay i found a Nail Polish thread! I LOVE nailpolish, I have way too many..
> 
> Considering getting some of the new CG Holos on ebay right now, its very difficult to not buy them. It will either be those or some Color Club Halo Hues (New ones), but the purple one seems to be sold out everywhere, booo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very Nice Honi!!!!


Naughtyp said:


> promo pics for the Dior birds of paradise ( I haven't seen this pic before).


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good to Know---thanks so much MACina!!!






MACina said:


> These sets are only available in April at selected dm stores because Essie is celebrating its birthday (this brand has been available
> at dm for 1 year now).There are 9 sets with 3 polishes each from previous collections.You get 3 polishes but pay only for 2.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> what is DM?


 I couldn't find them at Sephora online


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2013)

ooohhhh at that dior birds collex...  the things I can do with those blues...


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 13, 2013)

I just came back from Sally's with some nail polishes, the sale B2G1 and China Glaze B1G1F that you guys mentioned sucked me in . . . .


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

I finally mounted my 4th 90-Bottle nail polish rack.  It's nice to see a little room to spare, but we'll see how long that lasts.  My husband was teasing me, saying "well we can get you a little stool if you want to hand two more racks above the existing ones"





_*Before*_






*After*


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> I just came back from Sally's with some nail polishes, the sale B2G1 and China Glaze B1G1F that you guys mentioned sucked me in . . . . hboy:


ooooh what'd u get ?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I finally mounted my 4th 90-Bottle nail polish rack.  It's nice to see a little room to spare, but we'll see how long that lasts.  My husband was teasing me, saying "well we can get you a little stool if you want to hand two more racks above the existing ones"[/COLOR] :shock:   _*[COLOR=0000FF]Before[/COLOR]*_
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*After*[/COLOR]


impressive medgal!! ur hubby seems to have the right idea it's like a np library!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I couldn't find them at Sephora online [/COLOR]:dunno:


 I didn't make it today ill check next week  I'm very anxious lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> impressive medgal!! ur hubby seems to have the right idea it's like a np library!


 He's allowed to look but NOT touch!  I hope this is it for a while


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I didn't make it today ill check next week I'm very anxious lol


 Perhaps they haven't made it here yet


----------



## MACina (Apr 13, 2013)

Medgal, I really loveeeeeeeee your NP racks....cannot stop looking at these pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> I finally mounted my 4th 90-Bottle nail polish rack.  It's nice to see a little room to spare, but we'll see how long that lasts.  My husband was teasing me, saying "well we can get you a little stool if you want to hand two more racks above the existing ones"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2013)

Love it! Wish I could do it, but my husband would freak out if I had 10 of them on the walls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I don't even have enough space on our bedroom walls to fit that many up there, and we don't have any spare rooms. So mine will remain in their boxes in my cupboard. 



Medgal07 said:


> I finally mounted my 4th 90-Bottle nail polish rack.  It's nice to see a little room to spare, but we'll see how long that lasts.  My husband was teasing me, saying "well we can get you a little stool if you want to hand two more racks above the existing ones"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2013/04/09/essie-bridal-collection-2013-review-photos-swatches/  essir bridal collection!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Perhaps they haven't made it here yet[/COLOR] :dunno:


 I hope they get em in I'm not driving all the way to San Francisco if its saks only like nymphea lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]He's allowed to look but NOT touch!  I hope this is it for a while[/COLOR]:shock:


 lol he knows better then! I understand I wish I could stop too lol after the summer collections I should be good!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I finally mounted my 4th 90-Bottle nail polish rack.  It's nice to see a little room to spare, but we'll see how long that lasts.  My husband was teasing me, saying "well we can get you a little stool if you want to hand two more racks above the existing ones"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  	Really beautiful ! LOL " Polish station " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Your collection is just great !


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 14, 2013)

I just saw these Lancome summer polishes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	(and check out the eyelash curler (double- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):  My Beauty Galleria: Lancome Aquatic Summer 2013 Makeup collection)


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2013)

Very pretty collection, thanks for sharing !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2013)

We never get the Lancome summer collections here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don's care for the nail polishes that much, but the eyeshadow palette is gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> I just saw these Lancome summer polishes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2013)

We don't get the Lancôme collections anymore, at least at Sephora the Hypnôse Palettes ( 12 palettes ) are available now but the blush in love or the baume in love are not, maybe the gloss in love ?





  And the eyepalette is gorgeous, beautiful summer collection !


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2013/04/09/essie-bridal-collection-2013-review-photos-swatches/

  	Wedding season
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so here is the Essie bridal collection 2013 with swatches


  	SOURCE : BEAUTYJUNKIESUNITE


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh Naughtyp---they look so soft and pretty.  I love those 






Naughtyp said:


> http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2013/04/09/essie-bridal-collection-2013-review-photos-swatches/ essir bridal collection!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Naughtyp---they look so soft and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]pretty.  I love those  [/COLOR]:eyelove:


 I want all of them of course! I hope they make a mini set


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Super cute Nayadine.  I think I have only one Lancome in my entire collection.  The bottles are pretty cute & dainty too.  I could fit several on my racks because they're small
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SMM
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Must be strong while waiting for Dior & Chanel summer collections to emerge!


Anitacska said:


> We never get the Lancome summer collections here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Love it! Wish I could do it, but my husband would freak out if I had 10 of them on the walls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Indeed he would Anitacska!  I put them in one of our spare rooms because I didn't think it was fair to make my husband look at nail polish on the wall in the master bedroom.  I had also thought about putting them on the inside of a closet door but the spare room was a better option.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> We don't get the Lancôme collections anymore, at least at Sephora the Hypnôse Palettes ( 12 palettes ) are available now but the blush in love or the baume in love are not, maybe the gloss in love ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES!  I loved the looks of that eyeshadow palette too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I don't have any Lancome makeup.  Have you tried their eyeshadow??


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oh no, sorry that you have the same problem with KC as me. Keeping my fingers crossed that yours don't fall off.


 That's gross but funny


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you MACina.  They were a snap to mount.  I love looking at them too, and it makes selecting a color to wear pretty easy.  I did a NP change on Friday---I put on BL's Molly Coddled---what a pretty lavender-orchid color.  The polish is wearing well too.


MACina said:


> Medgal, I really loveeeeeeeee your NP racks....cannot stop looking at these pics


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YES!  I loved the looks of that eyeshadow palette too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes I have tried the Hypnôse palettes, they are really pretty ( and I am not a huge fan of Lancôme makeup in fact ). The 5 shades in the pan are pretty and it's easily wearable. It's long wearing too. ( I have Fraîcheur Rosée, Menthe à l'Ô and Lumière d'Azur ). I also have an ancient  single eyeshadow ( 2007 I think ! ) which is very good.

  	Here are swatches ( in French ) from Menthe à l'Ô.

http://www.sapphirebeauty.fr/?p=4944


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you all for the Fruit Machine comments!



Medgal07 said:


> Indeed he would Anitacska!  I put them in one of our spare rooms because I didn't think it was fair to make my husband look at nail polish on the wall in the master bedroom.  I had also *thought about putting them on the inside of a closet *door but the spare room was a better option.


  	That's exactly what I'm thinking of! I have this stury door (of a built-in linen closet) where I could put 6-8 racks (for 60 NPs).


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thank you all for the Fruit Machine comments!
> 
> 
> They could go well together. FM is a mix of red and white I think, not much blue in it. I need to get Candy Shop, too. It's the only one left on my official DL list before the Staccatos and Mermaids. Unfortunately my local supplier sold it out about a week before they started their 15% off campaign in April. I only got Ray of Light.
> ...


 MRV that would be awesome, as long as the door has the thickness to hold the anchor & screw--you're all set.  I tried the back of the door before I used the wall but our door wasn't thick enough.  Each of my racks holds 90 +++ NPs depending on the size and shape of the NP bottle, so with that size rack you're looking at 600 ++ NPs right?  Or, are you talking about mounting smaller racks.  Now you're putting ideas into my head!  Like who am I kidding-----At some point I'm going to max out again and have over-flow.


----------



## liba (Apr 14, 2013)

I found nail stick swatches of China Glaze Sunsational - the neon jellies!!!

http://timtam00.blogspot.com/2013/04/china-glaze-sunsational-collection.html

  	Wow, there are only 2 or 3 I don't care about. I am crazy about Highlight of My Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Shell-O and Keepin' It Teal are amazing too - and the purples!!! LOVE IT.


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2013)

liba said:


> I found nail stick swatches of China Glaze Sunsational - the neon jellies!!!
> 
> http://timtam00.blogspot.com/2013/04/china-glaze-sunsational-collection.html
> 
> ...








 OMG!!! I'm so going to get them ALL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














  	And talking about jellies, here's my first jelly sandwich: Nails Inc Chelsea Flower Show and OPI Pink Yet Lavender. (more yellow orange irl)


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 14, 2013)

liba said:


> I found nail stick swatches of China Glaze Sunsational - the neon jellies!!!  http://timtam00.blogspot.com/2013/04/china-glaze-sunsational-collection.html  Wow, there are only 2 or 3 I don't care about. I am crazy about Highlight of My Summer :shock: , Shell-O and Keepin' It Teal are amazing too - and the purples!!! LOVE IT.


 omg I want all of them except maye two! crap lol


----------



## MRV (Apr 15, 2013)

More CG neons' swatches!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://melva.sg/china-glaze-sunsational-neons-on-the-shore-2013-summer-collection-swatch/


----------



## Corally (Apr 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> More CG neons' swatches!!!  http://melva.sg/china-glaze-sunsational-neons-on-the-shore-2013-summer-collection-swatch/


 I expected they'd be less... neon. :dunno: Don't know what I was thinking since it's a NEON collection. :blink: I think I still want Shell-O, Neon & On & On, That's Shore Bright and Too Yacht To Handle but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I'll pass on the CG neons. I got loads from last year's collection and I love those, and don't particularly need any more neons. I'm trying to limit my purchases to "unusual" polishes, like holos, duochromes, glitter, etc. We'll see how it goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Speaking of which, my latest order has just arrived. I got 5 Enchanted Polish polishes. Left to right: J'Adore, Britney SpearMint, Flamingo Freckles, Wish Me Luck, Freeze Machine





  	And this is the polish I'm wearing now, Girly Bits Hot Shot, an almost neon pink with subtle holo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	Oh and by the way, I haven't bought any polish for 10 days!


----------



## MRV (Apr 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think I'll pass on the CG neons. I got loads from last year's collection and I love those, and don't particularly need any more neons. I'm trying to limit my purchases to "unusual" polishes, like holos, duochromes, glitter, etc. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm about to sin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (on a no-buy!).


----------



## MRV (Apr 15, 2013)

DIOR Bird of Paradize NP swatches/pics! They are minis.

  	http://www.bellachique.be/2013/04/dior-bird-of-paradise-summer-nail-lacquer-duo-in-samba-001/

  	http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2013/03/26/fast-forward-to-summer-with-dior-bird-of-paradise-sneak-peek-quick-swatches/

  	+ the palettes. Not looking very pigmented?

  	http://www.beautystat.com/site/makeup/makeup-review-swatches-dior-birds-of-paradise-2013-summer-collection-nude-bb-cream-eyeshadow-palettes-duo-blush-jelly-lip-pen/


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2013)

I love the blue/mint duo. Glad they are minis, don't need full size. The eyeshadow palettes are a bit meh, but those blush/bronzers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MRV said:


> + the palettes. Not looking very pigmented?
> 
> http://www.beautystat.com/site/makeup/makeup-review-swatches-dior-birds-of-paradise-2013-summer-collection-nude-bb-cream-eyeshadow-palettes-duo-blush-jelly-lip-pen/


----------



## MACina (Apr 15, 2013)

Pretty mani, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> I think I'll pass on the CG neons. I got loads from last year's collection and I love those, and don't particularly need any more neons. I'm trying to limit my purchases to "unusual" polishes, like holos, duochromes, glitter, etc. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Apr 15, 2013)

Ugh I just caved and bought CC Eternal Beauty on eBay. Now I cant wait for it to show up in my mailbox, squeeeeel.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 15, 2013)

The CG neon collection looks aaahmazing! I want almost all of them.

  	I went to the dm market today, they still had all of the essie birthday trios, but I was too broke to get one. I spent too much on organic food, like vegan Bratwurst... let's just say I probably should've invested in the essie polish instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn't even look at other polishes, I rushed by the P2 LE display and tried to look the other way to not get tempted, lol. I only got a third *cough* BU of a LE powder, which is the first drugstore makeup product that I bought in very long time, but I love that stuff. It's like a taupe/lavender/beige MSF.


----------



## MACina (Apr 15, 2013)

....did you buy all they had in stock???



Naynadine said:


> The CG neon collection looks aaahmazing! I want almost all of them.
> 
> I went to the dm market today, they still had all of the essie birthday trios, but I was too broke to get one. I spent too much on organic food, like vegan Bratwurst... let's just say I probably should've invested in the essie polish instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....did you buy all they had in stock???


  	No, it was a different dm than the one I usually go to, so they still had some left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Three to be exact and I only got one of those. The other ones had too much taupe/brown veining anyway. I wanted to get the eyeshadows as well, but I was a good girl and took them out of my cart, lol. But I forgtot to get the P2 cuticle softener. Ugh, I knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## MACina (Apr 15, 2013)

Aaaahhhh, that is a good strategy....shopping at different stores and leave one left at each location 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> No,* it was a different dm than the one I usually go to, so they still had some left.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	At least now you have reason to go back and get another powder along with cuticle softener


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2013)

Ooh what powder is this?



MACina said:


> Aaaahhhh, that is a good strategy....shopping at different stores and leave one left at each location
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh what powder is this?


  	It's called Sternenflug from the brand alverde, the collection is called Feenzauber.

https://www.google.de/search?q=alve...PBtQaYhYHQCg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=775

  	Aah, I wish I would've found one with almost only lavender and beige, like this one: http://kosmetikaddicted.blogspot.de/2013/04/tragebilder-alverde-feenzauber-le.html 
  	All the ones I've seen were mainly brown.


----------



## MACina (Apr 15, 2013)

As far as I know it is a LE  from Alverde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn' t get it and therefore I cannot post pics and swatches...sorry!



*edit:* Naynadine was faster! Thank you!




Anitacska said:


> Ooh what powder is this?


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> + the palettes. Not looking very pigmented?
> 
> http://www.beautystat.com/site/makeup/makeup-review-swatches-dior-birds-of-paradise-2013-summer-collection-nude-bb-cream-eyeshadow-palettes-duo-blush-jelly-lip-pen/


  	I saw them last week at Sephora but they haven't received the entire collection yet so I'll be waiting a bit ( the quints are to die for ! ), both are very pretty and Dior mini bottles well it's cute. Not so pricey 27 € here so it's affordable and it's also perfect for a gift. Bird of Paradise is a gorgeous collection, I want everything I mean in theory but I'll pick up one duo, maybe two I still don't know as Nars just launched both the summer and Pierre Hardy collection on the French website.


----------



## Honi (Apr 15, 2013)

My latest lemming is totally Chanel Taboo.. I need it in my life. Anyone that has it and will insist on me getting it?


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 15, 2013)

Christine from Temptalia wrote a review about " Taboo ", I think it's a must-have. Looks absolutely gorgeous both in the bottle and on her nails. I couldn't find it here but if I had, I would have purchased it !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2013)

Now I'm lemming it, great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Nooo, I think I have enough now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2013)

I want Taboo too! Apparently we're only getting it in June though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> My latest lemming is totally Chanel Taboo.. I need it in my life. Anyone that has it and will insist on me getting it?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 15, 2013)

Coming on here really quickly to say I just ordered the Dior Bird of Paradise mini duos from Saks.com. Didn't know they were minis until I saw they cost $29. A full size bottle is $24, so there's no way the duos are full size at $29. I wish they were full size. I had a $25 gift card that expires at the end of April, so I used it. Practically got one of the duos for free. And there's a free terry cloth headband GWP for any $50 beauty purchase. My Dior and Chanel hauls from last week also arrived today. I hope I have the time to play with them later today, but probable not. Still...












  	I love the 4th polish station rack, the Enchanted polish haul and the China Glaze Neons! I'm getting every last one of them. The bulk of my China Glaze collection are neons.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 15, 2013)

Honi said:


> My latest lemming is totally Chanel Taboo.. I need it in my life. Anyone that has it and will insist on me getting it?


	Welcome to the thread and absolutely yes! I insist. Taboo is gorgeous. honey on boost has a pic of her Taboo mani in this thread. It says it all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

I knew it I knew it-----*-Didn't I say CC would know about these polishes before my SA*.  Now what do I do?? They're sitting in my cart on SAKS.COM----do I pull the trigger and buy them online, or do I wait and give her the sale.  So I just called the store which is closing in 10 minutes.  My SA was unpacking the collection, she put mine aside and we'll complete the transaction tomorrow morning.  If I had purchased them online shipping would have been $10.  

Glad you got your Dior and Chanel hauls from last week.  Looking forward to seeing your swatches.  Thanks for the compliments on my 4th NP rack.  I'm starting to worry about where I'll put the next one should that become an issue.





  	Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> Coming on here really quickly to say I just ordered the Dior Bird of Paradise mini duos from Saks.com. Didn't know they were minis until I saw they cost $29. A full size bottle is $24, so there's no way the duos are full size at $29. I wish they were full size. I had a $25 gift card that expires at the end of April, so I used it. Practically got one of the duos for free. And there's a free terry cloth headband GWP for any $50 beauty purchase. My Dior and Chanel hauls from last week also arrived today. I hope I have the time to play with them later today, but probable not. Still...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Liba---they certainly are vibrant and beautiful!  I have to tell you that I'm wearing CG's Dandy Lyin' Around today.  I had to use three coats but I didn't mind that at all.  It looked so pretty and classy with my outfit.  I love it---Thank you for introducing me to it!!






MRV said:


> I live in an old house with thick brick walls, I think even the closet is surrounded by them! The door is solid wood, about 2 inches thick, so I think it would be fine. The racks are for 60 polishes (the only ones I can get). I can put 6 of them on the door (just checked the measures). But this is still an idea because the racks would cost about 300 USD, and all these Mac (and NP) launches suck me dry and I need some makeup drawers first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Those swatches are beautiful MRV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Kimibos---thinking of you!  Check in and let us know that you're okay.



It's been a devastating and frightening day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> not hungry (where is the turn your nose up smiley)


 LOL------will this one do


----------



## Anneri (Apr 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Kimibos---thinking of you!  Check in and let us know that you're okay.[/COLOR]  :bouquet:  [COLOR=0000FF]It's been a devastating and frightening day.[/COLOR]


  You all right, kimibos?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 15, 2013)

Also - a short hello from me from South Beach! I'm really enjoying our vacation, it's been wonderful so far. I'm looking forward to showing you my hauls when I get back on Sunday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my Sephora VIB damage.
> 
> YSL
> 
> ...


 You did GREAT CC



 I only nabbed one item from the Sephora sale & that was the Dior Manicure Essentials Kit--$9.36 off plus free shipping was sweet.  I had to exercise restraint (it took a lot) because I got all of the blushes and skinfinishes from IED, all of the HW collection except Lightscapade, which I already have, and from BB I got two lipsticks, a paintpot and one of the lustre drops.  I also got three of the lippies, and lip pencils from Fashion Sets.  Tomorrow I'll finalize my order for the new Diors.  I too wish they were full size, which I prefer in any brand, but the colors are too pretty to pass up.  After tomorrow I think I will have YOLO'd enough for this month!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Girls im ok. i had a flare scare this past week. so i stayed home today, my dad did go but at 12:00pm and he was back home at 2:00. i cant tell you how bad i feel right now. its so awful to be scare about going around the place where you live. and i also the poor athletes, some have lost their arms and legs. No one should justify this tragedy with Religion or Politics! its just unfair.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Aren't the names just totally cute too!!!


Anitacska said:


> I think I'll pass on the CG neons. I got loads from last year's collection and I love those, and don't particularly need any more neons. I'm trying to limit my purchases to "unusual" polishes, like holos, duochromes, glitter, etc. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow--they look amazing!!! 







Naynadine said:


> The CG neon collection looks aaahmazing! I want almost all of them.
> 
> I went to the dm market today, they still had all of the essie birthday trios, but I was too broke to get one. I spent too much on organic food, like vegan Bratwurst... let's just say I probably should've invested in the essie polish instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Honi said:


> My latest lemming is totally Chanel Taboo.. I need it in my life. Anyone that has it and will insist on me getting it?


 Oh you do---it's so AMAZING!!!!!  I INSIST!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm looking forward to showing you my hauls when I get back on Sunday!


 So glad you're having a great vacation---can't wait to see your haul goodies!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow--they look amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	If I go back to that store I'm gonna pick up the two powders that were left, if they aren't gone by then. So I could CP one for you and one for Anitacska, if she wants.
  	I doubt my local store still has one, since they only had one left last week I think. I'll let you know if I was able to get one for you! It's only like 4 Euro too.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2013)

Is anyone having problems with the China Glaze hologlams?? im very disappointed, they are gloopy. they suck in my opinion. i tried them with my OPI, ORLY, and REVLON basecoats.  i dont have a aqua base. but if they need an aqua base why did CG not add one to the collection?? WTF why should i get one from another brand??. they swatched nice on the wheel but suck on my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have never had such problems with other holos in my collection. 

  	i got 10 out of the 12 i feel soo stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CG

  	edit* i also used Essie Fill the gap basecoat.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2013)

liba said:


> I found nail stick swatches of China Glaze Sunsational - the neon jellies!!!
> 
> http://timtam00.blogspot.com/2013/04/china-glaze-sunsational-collection.html
> 
> ...


  	I want the ones on the bottom row and shell-o.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hi Girls im ok. i had a flare scare this past week. so i stayed home today, my dad did go but at 12:00pm and he was back home at 2:00. i cant tell you how bad i feel right now. its so awful to be scare about going around the place where you live. and i also the poor athletes, some have lost their arms and legs. No one should justify this tragedy with Religion or Politics! its just unfair.






Hi Kimibos. So glad you're ok.  I agree---this is an unspeakable tragedy w/o justification of any kind.  Be safe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Great to hear you're enjoying your vacay!
> 
> 
> Glad you & your dad are OK!
> ...


 That's so incredibly sweet of you Naynadine, but I wanted a CP for some WILLPOWER!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so incredibly sweet of you Naynadine, but I wanted a CP for some WILLPOWER!!!!


  	Oops, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry for being a bit slow there. I'm a little besides myself since coming from the dentist, lol. Well, I would send you some willpower if I could!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oops, haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL i dont think it would be enough for Medgal


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Kimibos. So glad you're ok.  I agree---this is an unspeakable tragedy w/o justification of any kind.  Be safe.


  	    thanks hun!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2013)

*OPI Stay The Night "Sand"*
*CG Manhunt With OPI Polka.com as a dupe for Eurso Euro which Suzi W used in her mani.*
*Sinful Colors - Vacation Time*
*OPI- Dont Touch my Tutu with Rainbow Connection. *



 


*CG- Turn Up Turquoise (NEON) and *
*DL Hanna With Sinful Colors Green Ocean (flakie)*



 
  	Then i decided to cut my nails. i think that everytime i feel down because of a flare, i cut my hair or nails. so this time it was my nails, cause im growing out my pixie cut. 
*here im wearing Urban Outfitters Silver Holo*. Which is truly Amazing. i also got the pink one. im gonna try to snatch the Green, purple and black ones too, they are worth it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> DIOR Bird of Paradize NP swatches/pics! They are minis.  http://www.bellachique.be/2013/04/dior-bird-of-paradise-summer-nail-lacquer-duo-in-samba-001/ http://mostlysunnyblog.com/2013/03/...r-bird-of-paradise-sneak-peek-quick-swatches/    + the palettes. Not looking very pigmented?  http://www.beautystat.com/site/make...m-eyeshadow-palettes-duo-blush-jelly-lip-pen/


 minis?! I need em lol


----------



## MACina (Apr 15, 2013)

Sure??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> *OPI Stay The Night "Sand"*
> *CG Manhunt With OPI Polka.com as a dupe for Eurso Euro which Suzi W used in her mani.*
> *Sinful Colors - Vacation Time*
> *OPI- Dont Touch my Tutu with Rainbow Connection. *
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *[COLOR=008080]OPI Stay The Night "Sand"[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=008080]CG Manhunt With OPI Polka.com as a dupe for Eurso Euro which Suzi W used in her mani.[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=008080]Sinful Colors - Vacation Time[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=008080]OPI- Dont Touch my Tutu with Rainbow Connection. [/COLOR]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they have a purple and black ?!? how did I not know this??


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> they have a purple and black ?!? how did I not know this??


  	    they have them in the website. i think they are new additions to the holo line.


----------



## Honi (Apr 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Welcome to the thread and absolutely yes! I insist. Taboo is gorgeous. honey on boost has a pic of her Taboo mani in this thread. It says it all.


  	Alright, that pushed me. I shall stalk my beauty store until I can get it!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2013)

That would be great, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love one with as much lavender as possible if you can (but will take any really).



kimibos said:


> *OPI Stay The Night "Sand"*
> *CG Manhunt With OPI Polka.com as a dupe for Eurso Euro which Suzi W used in her mani.*
> *Sinful Colors - Vacation Time*
> *OPI- Dont Touch my Tutu with Rainbow Connection. *
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2013)

Forgot to say that British Beauty Blogger has swatches of the Dior summer collection (incl. nail polishes).


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> LOL i dont think it would be enough for Medgal


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *OPI Stay The Night "Sand"*
> *CG Manhunt With OPI Polka.com as a dupe for Eurso Euro which Suzi W used in her mani.*
> *Sinful Colors - Vacation Time*
> *OPI- Dont Touch my Tutu with Rainbow Connection. *
> ...


 I know how you feel totally bummed after a flare---they're so disruptive, among other things.  I hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

My Dior Bird of Paradise NPs are shipping today.  The mini sizes notwithstanding, even my Sak's SA was surprised that they are not full sized NPs, but she says they are gorgeous.  I was sold by the swatches alone anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2013)

Gorgeous Dior Bird of Paradise swatch: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/04/dior-bird-of-paradise-nail-swatch.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My Dior Bird of Paradise NPs are shipping today.  The mini sizes notwithstanding, even my Sak's SA was surprised that they are not full sized NPs, but she says they are gorgeous.  I was sold by the swatches alone anyway.


  	Yes both duos are very pretty. I picked up both quints and 2 jellies, next time I will pick up one of the duos ( don't know which ! ) and the blush which is great, the Dior Addict lippies are beautiful too. Everyone says it's the most beautiful makeup collection ever I agree, Chanel is very pretty too, Guerlain looks amazing but Bird of Paradise is to die for ! The mini polish is cute, only the brush is different from the regular one I think. Those duos are supposed to be a combo hands / toes well let's do our manis and pedis as we want !


----------



## jennyap (Apr 16, 2013)

My NP ladies, I have been neglecting you! Which does at least mean I have lots of pics to share. I have been reading and loving all of the gorgeousness you've all been sharing too.   First, THIS is all Buick's fault...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Then the manis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Orly Miss Conduct  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leighton Denny Honey Pot  - this has a gorgeous suede-like matte metallic finish, but without a top coat it barely lasted more than a day 





 Essie Where's My Chauffeur, with L'Oreal Diamond Carat on the ring finger. After I put this on I was out of work for a couple days with an ear infection, then had to work late several days to get caught back up, so I didn't have time for a polish change and I kept it on for a full week. I was super impressed - other than a couple of minor chips and slight tip wear it still looked as good as on day 1.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 This week I've finally made it to purple, with Accessorize Mineral Violet. Purple is the perfect theme colour for April, as it's my wedding anniversary tomorrow, and purple was our wedding colour


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

OMG Jennyap----your nail wheels are so pretty and your manis look scrumptious---the turquoise and purples especially, are to die for.  I totally missed out on the A-Englands and loss interest after the whole shipping debacle.  I loved the A England colors though and would love to see your swatches.  

Thanks for the compliments on my NP racks.  They are not tall because I'm not tall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 







On your new  9-drawer Alex---AKA 'House of Jennyap's Nail Polish'.  That so awesome.



*HAPPY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY*


jennyap said:


> Medgal I love your racks now you have the fourth one there making them look all symmetrical! I can't reach those dizzy heights, but we did take a trip to Ikea at the weekend. I got a 9-drawer Alex, so my NPs now have a dedicated home, hurrah!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes both duos are very pretty. I picked up both quints and 2 jellies, next time I will pick up one of the duos ( don't know which ! ) and the blush which is great, the Dior Addict lippies are beautiful too. Everyone says it's the most beautiful makeup collection ever I agree, Chanel is very pretty too, Guerlain looks amazing but Bird of Paradise is to die for ! The mini polish is cute, only the brush is different from the regular one I think. Those duos are supposed to be a combo hands / toes well let's do our manis and pedis as we want !


 I love the eyeshadow palette---Peacock.  It's so tempting but I have way too much eyeshadow. Sadly,  I really need to use some of what I have before I reward myself with anymore.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

Polish change-----I went from CG's Dandy Lyin' Around (White w/shimmer) to MAC's Riot Gear topped w/Dior's Crystal and gel topcoat.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Polish change-----I went from CG's Dandy Lyin' Around (White w/shimmer) to MAC's Riot Gear topped w/Dior's Crystal and gel topcoat.


  	       Gorgeous!! that Dior Crystal is good on top of everything, i want it on my pancakes LOL Polish Fumes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HI Honi, taboo is a MUST have!
> i tried them with no base coat and they are ok. i may get the aqua base, just in case. strap on your moonboots is soo pretty.  maybe UO brings the holos later on. it took a long time for my store to have them, i still couldnt find the green one.
> LOL i know a fellow addict,
> thanks im feeling much better. im amaze at the fact that my body is healing faster this time!!
> ...


 LOL...it's so pretty IRL---I can't seem to take a pic that actually shows that.  I think maple syrup on your pancakes would be more healthful.


----------



## MACina (Apr 16, 2013)

Woohoo....lucky you!

  	The collection has not been released here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> *My Dior Bird of Paradise NPs are shipping today.*  The mini sizes notwithstanding, even my Sak's SA was surprised that they are not full sized NPs, but she says they are gorgeous.  I was sold by the swatches alone anyway.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG Jennyap----your nail wheels are so pretty and your manis look scrumptious---the turquoise and purples especially, are to die for.  I totally missed out on the A-Englands and loss interest after the whole shipping debacle.  I loved the A England colors though and would love to see your swatches.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks for the compliments on my NP racks.  They are not tall because I'm not tall :haha: .[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] :woot: On your new  9-drawer Alex---AKA 'House of Jennyap's Nail Polish'.  That so awesome.[/COLOR] :stars: *[COLOR=9900FF]HAPPY, HAPPY ANNIVERSARY[/COLOR]*


  Thank you! I understand about A-England, I think I'd feel the same. I still love them though and as I'm in the UK I don't have the same problems.   I have to admit my NP will be sharing the Alex with plenty of other makeup - I only need 1 drawer for it right now! - but at least it's not just scattered around the house now  plus I have room for a growing collection, ooh could be dangerous lol  That's just one purple, BTW, just looks totally different in sun and shade.   





kimibos said:


> I LOve my chauffer in you and is that Orly color LE?? i need it. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


  Thank you! The Orly was from their last holiday collection, Naughty or Nice so yeah I guess it's LE. And I agree, you need it, it would look amazing on your nails!  Re our anniversary, here's a funny thing - we bought each other the same card!! Can you believe it?


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Polish change-----I went from CG's Dandy Lyin' Around (White w/shimmer) to MAC's Riot Gear topped w/Dior's Crystal and gel topcoat.


  	I love this lighter shade of orange.

  	Still on no-buy and ordered  more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sands from Zoya Summer Pixies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+ yesterday the white and the green DL Staccatos! They are releasing them too early for me! My budget..


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 17, 2013)

jennyap said:


> THIS is all Buick's fault...





























  	Aye. I take full responsibility for this misfortune that hath befalleth thee, my sister in NPA. While we're at it, colour me culpable for global warming too.

  	Current mani; Cirque Cape Liz:


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the eyeshadow palette---Peacock.  It's so tempting but I have way too much eyeshadow. Sadly,  I really need to use some of what I have before I reward myself with anymore.


  	So you'll skip ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if you have many palettes already, well I understand. Both palettes are gorgeous, and the texture is not so dry as the Croisette palettes ( 2012 ), this time it's smooth.
  	The most important is your polishes, great colours and great combos to do !


----------



## jennyap (Apr 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Aye. I take full responsibility for this misfortune that hath befalleth thee, my sister in NPA. While we're at it, colour me culpable for global warming too.
> 
> Current mani; Cirque Cape Liz:


  	As you should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I wouldn't exactly say it's a misfortune, more of umm, an affliction IYKWIM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Very pretty mani! 

  	Here's my latest A-England haul.





  	Holy Grail (new version), King Arthur, Ascalon






  	Dorian Gray, Camelot, Morgan le Fay. Plus a bonus swatch of Morgan le Fay over Camelot


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Re our anniversary, here's a funny thing - we bought each other the same card!! Can you believe it?


 Wow---I can believe that you bought each other the same card----that's soulmate behavior!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome home Buick.  The house has been quiet & empty without you.  Oh, and I _*KNEW*_ you had to be single handedly responsible for global climate change---but I still love ye!  Love the mani too.  Are we looking at the same shade in different lighting???  It's mighty purdy!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Aye. I take full responsibility for this misfortune that hath befalleth thee, my sister in NPA. While we're at it, colour me culpable for global warming too.
> 
> Current mani; Cirque Cape Liz:


 Your A Englands are to die for.  At some point I'll give AE another go.  There are so many lovely NPs that I had selected from the brand.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Welcome home Buick.  The house has been quiet & empty without you.  Oh, and I _*KNEW*_ you had to be single handedly responsible for global climate change---but I still love ye!  Love the mani too.  Are we looking at the same shade in different lighting???  It's mighty purdy!!!
> Your A Englands are to die for.  At some point I'll give AE another go.  There are so many lovely NPs that I had selected from the brand.


  	Buick's back in da house! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, kind of. Thing is, I'm trying to finalise my PhD dissertation and the last 6 months of blissful procrastination (amongst other things) means that I have a shedload of writing to do by the end of April. And I mean a _shedload_. May's going to be pretty nasty too, but I'm hoping I'll be done by early June (I actually _have to_ be done by early June lol). So I probably won't be around as much as I'd like to but I'm definitely going to check up on what you NP nuts are up to every once in a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yup, same polish, different lighting. It has quite a complex, and equally subtle, shimmer that the daylight pic didn't seem to capture very well. So I took another one in artificial light. I really enjoted wearing this one. It reminds me a lot of Orly Pixie Dust, which I love, but it's a lot bluer. 

  	Oh, before I forget. _Someone_ looks absolutely delightful in orange!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Misfortune, affliction, or whatever the heck it is we're talking about, it sure had something to do with those beautiful AEs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, I really like HG 2. And I think Morgan le Fay will be the poor man's version of Dior Crystal! 

  	I figured something must be keeping you busy. What's your subject?

  	Someone does indeed look delightful, and not just in orange NP. Someone may even have been hiding their light under a bushel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In other news, I changed my polish tonight, and it's a disaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I put on Essie Bikini So Teeny, and it's a streaky hot mess. It seems to have reacted oddly with my top coat (Seche) so it varies in colour depending on the thickness of the TC, and of course I never get _that_ perfectly even. I took it from bad to worse by layering BL Shambolic over it for an accent nail, and no. Just no, don't do it. I don't have the energy to change it again tonight so I will have to wear it out in public for at least one day, but I'd be surprised if it lasts beyond that. Grrrrr.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 17, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Yeah, I really like HG 2. And I think Morgan le Fay will be the poor man's version of Dior Crystal!
> 
> I figured something must be keeping you busy. What's your subject?
> 
> ...


  	Accelerated new product development, aka a topic so boring that I ended up seeking solace in makeup and nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have to admit I haven't been working on my dissertation a lot lately, so I can't use the lack of time as an excuse for not posting. It's just that I always become a demotivated, grumpy bastard when I have to sit down and start writing something (that something is the third and final paper of my PhD) and even the things I enjoy the most become a chore. I had no choice but to emerge from the dumps because I promised my supervisor I'd send him the full paper by the end of April 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Hmm, it could well be that Bikini didn't like Seche. I remember some of my Zoyas not taking too well to Poshe, which was my HG top coat for quite a while. The pesky things refused to dry and shrunk like noones business. I'm currently halfway through my first bottle of SH Insta Dri and so far so good


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Misfortune, affliction, or whatever the heck it is we're talking about, it sure had something to do with those beautiful AEs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're headed to the end of a huge accomplishment---you're right there at the finish line. 





 Go Buick, Go Buick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You can do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


You can do it 




I'm cheering you on. 








Thank you for the compliment re: Orange


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 17, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Yeah, I really like HG 2. And I think Morgan le Fay will be the poor man's version of Dior Crystal!
> 
> I figured something must be keeping you busy. What's your subject?
> 
> ...


 Whoa----Not good.  I love Bikini So Teeny.  I had a similar reaction w/a NP and OPI Drying Drops---a likely chemical interaction w/the drying drops & some NP formulas.
What's with the lights and the bushels???


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Misfortune, affliction, or whatever the heck it is we're talking about, it sure had something to do with those beautiful AEs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay Buick!!! missed u and ur wheels girl lol!   I am the same way writing for school I could imagine how much I would lag too! lol ur almost there girl  and soon it will all be over!


----------



## MACina (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow, what a lovely haul, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> As you should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 17, 2013)

_*Buick*_






  	Loveeeee your mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BuickMackane said:


> Aye. I take full responsibility for this misfortune that hath befalleth thee, my sister in NPA. While we're at it, colour me culpable for global warming too.
> 
> Current mani; Cirque Cape Liz:


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Polish change-----I went from CG's Dandy Lyin' Around (White w/shimmer) to MAC's Riot Gear topped w/Dior's Crystal and gel topcoat.[/COLOR]


 I think I have to get this crystal  np after all. and I really like that orange I shoulda got it


----------



## jennyap (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> What's with the lights and the bushels???


  	You, my dear. You've been hiding your beautiful face from us all this time.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2013)

I got a thinner in Sally's, works fine with any polish/topcoat.



jennyap said:


> I am full of admiration for anyone who does a PhD. I loved doing my degree but a dissertation would have been a (huge) step too far. My brother, on the other hand, has gone from strength to strength in the world of academia, did his PhD and is now a research fellow and acting lecturer.
> 
> *I might try the SH Insta Dri. I'm halfway through my Seche, and it's starting to thicken, but I've no idea where to get the Restore stuff. I should be able to get SH at Boots.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I am full of admiration for anyone who does a PhD. I loved doing my degree but a dissertation would have been a (huge) step too far. My brother, on the other hand, has gone from strength to strength in the world of academia, did his PhD and is now a research fellow and acting lecturer.
> 
> I might try the SH Insta Dri. I'm halfway through my Seche, and it's starting to thicken, but I've no idea where to get the Restore stuff. I should be able to get SH at Boots.
> 
> ...


 Awesome.  Have to love higher education 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kudos to all!!
Ahhhhh.  That's sweet Jennyap.  Thank you love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I think I have to get this crystal np after all. and I really like that orange I shoulda got it


 Naughtyp, the application of MAC's Riot Gear took a bit of patience, but it really is so pretty.  It's wearing well at day #3.  That could be due to the Dior Gel top coat.
You can still get Riot Gear at MAC online w/free shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

Dior Day.  My Bird of Paradise NPs arrived, as well as my Dior Manicure Essentials kit.  The NPs are super cute and extremely pretty but I wish they were full-size.  My SAK's SA put samples in the bag, one of which was the Creme Apricot that's included in the DMEK, that I purchased at Sephora and got a $9.36 discount.


----------



## MACina (Apr 18, 2013)

.....AWESOME!!!!!!!


  	I am drooling over the Bird of Paradise polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	But I had no idea that they weren' t full-size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Dior Day.  My Bird of Paradise NPs arrived, as well as my Dior Manicure Essentials kit.  The NPs are super cute and extremely pretty but I wish they were full-size.  My SAK's SA put samples in the bag, one of which was the Creme Apricot that's included in the DMEK, that I purchased at Sephora and got a $9.36 discount.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....AWESOME!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am drooling over the Bird of Paradise polishes
> ...


 I'll never understand why Dior did that because the colors are so amazing.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 18, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> You're headed to the end of a huge accomplishment---you're right there at the finish line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, I can do it! Woohooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(I'm going to read your post each time I need some motivation)


----------



## MACina (Apr 18, 2013)

I cannot understand it either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> I'll never understand why Dior did that because the colors are so amazing.  Makes no sense to me.


----------



## MACina (Apr 18, 2013)

Ooohhhh, I am sooooooooooo excited to see this haul, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> Now I get it! I just read through the Hayley thread
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Apr 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What's your brother's specialisation?


  	Way over my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also known as electrical and electronic engineering, specificially ultra high speed imaging.

  	Medgal - LOVE your Diors, they are soooo pretty.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2013)

jennyap said:


> As you should
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	those a englands are gorgeous...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 18, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Way over my head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL. My dad's a physicist and I'll be damned if I understand a word of the stuff he writes about. Quantum wells, nonlinear acoustic properties of weird compounds, etc. He's otherwise quite a normal chap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yeah, Medgal. What's with the Diors? Collected the entire Chanel, BL and DL back catalogue already?


----------



## MACina (Apr 18, 2013)

*Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



BuickMackane said:


> Trust me, I'm even more excited than you are! *I wish they'd show up tomorrow.* They departed from an USPS sorting facility on the 14th so I'm not holding my breath. For all I know they'll end up in yet another sorting facility
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> Now I get it! I just read through the Hayley thread
> 
> ...


  	What did you get??? Water Hyacinth? Have you seen the "next version" of WH?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/shop/spring-fling/


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> Now I get it! I just read through the Hayley thread
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Trust me, I'm even more excited than you are! I wish they'd show up tomorrow. They departed from an USPS sorting facility on the 14th so I'm not holding my breath. For all I know they'll end up in yet another sorting facility
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're confusing me with CC


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Jennyap![/COLOR] :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]You're confusing me with CC [/COLOR]:lol:


 lol I thought she meant CC too lol  where is CC anyways? lol  I saw that the HW polish is still available I'm waiting to get paid tommorow lol I want too much stuff ( the rest of my baking beauties stuff, an aqua dress from target and maybe the black one lol  and an off the shoulder PINK sweatshirt, ....). so I'll see if I can get ahold of it. I saw thr BL summer set I think I am going I skip Poole for now and maybe even Champers. getting bit faker for sure!  I went to Sally's thy dont have the new orlys yet! i finally put on opi your such a Budapest it's so pretty!!! I think I may need a full size bottle lol I got my nails inc summer minis the colors are so pretty I want a full size if the blue and the mint! I have the green mini Diors in my cart but idk I feel like I might have dupes already for both?


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You're confusing me with CC


  	Fairy nuff, perhaps you haven't been siphoning half the planet's  Chanel NP inventory but a quick pic search suggests you've been quite active in the BL front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> pretty I want a full size if the blue and the mint! I have the green mini Diors in my cart but idk I feel like I might have dupes already for both?


 I think CC may be buried in work or nail polish. 



Seriously though, she's very focused and on point amidst a project so I'm hoping that's what she's doing.  If she doesn't emerge soon we'll send up some smoke signals or something.

Does Sephora have the Dior Duos?  If they do you can get them at 15% off.  If you don't want to spring for the HW NP, Zoya's Arizona is a formidable dupe!






MAC's Riot Gear & Zoya's Arizona


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Fairy nuff, perhaps you haven't been siphoning half the planet's  Chanel NP inventory but a quick pic search suggests you've been quite active in the BL front
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LOL


----------



## kimibos (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I think CC may be buried in work or nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    Thanks hun , i remember you said that Sharon was close to arizona. thanks for the dupe, i actually managed to skipped the HW collection, but i do agree with everyone you look Gorgeous in Orange or pretty much everything!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/shop/spring-fling/











  Christ on a bike! I wonder when LLarowe will receive it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I think CC may be buried in work or nail polish. [/COLOR]:haha:  [COLOR=0000FF]Seriously though, she's very focused and on point amidst a project so I'm hoping that's what she's doing.  If she doesn't e[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]merge soon we'll send up some smoke signals or something. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Does Sephora have the Dior Duos?  If they do you can get them at 15% off.  If you don't want to spring for the HW NP, Zoya's Arizona is a formidable dupe! [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]MAC's Riot Gear & Zoya's Arizona[/COLOR]


 lol! Thanks for the cheaper dupe  I like Zoyas polishes better than macs anyways lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow Buick----that's a "shed full"  or a "zoo full".  I'm majorly impressed!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Hehe. What _didn't_ I get?
> 
> 1x Santorini - The Islands Collection
> 1x Insert Lemon Pun Here
> ...






Christ on a bike???


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Lovely to see you too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good lord woman! lol that's massive!  can't wait to see pics


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wow Buick----that's a "shed full"  or a "zoo full".  I'm majorly impressed!!![/COLOR] :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Christ on a bike???[/COLOR]


 lmfao!!! THiS  is why I miss her lol


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love this color!!! it looks soo pretty.


  	I love it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's so serene. Nowt like a bit of NP therapy.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> good lord woman! lol that's massive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Contrary to popular belief, size _does _matter. The bigger the haul the better. Massive's good when it comes to NP hauls. Those who claim otherwise are just bitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	(doing a PhD makes one a delusional rambling nutter who has zero grasp of the financial consequences of her actions. FACT!!!)


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2013/04/rescue-beauty-lounge-emoting-me.html

  	Look at Pause. Look at it! LOOK AT EEEEEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I received the preorder e-mail but I was super well behaved and didn't preorder anything. Le gasp! But I have no idea if I'll be able to resist grabbing a bottle (or three lol) from this collection once it's officially out. Be Humble and Turn It Around are also right up my street.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2013)

I love it! Also Smile. Very pretty.



BuickMackane said:


> http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2013/04/rescue-beauty-lounge-emoting-me.html
> 
> Look at Pause. Look at it! LOOK AT EEEEEET!
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I love it! Also Smile. Very pretty.


  	Oh yes, Smile is beautiful... In the bottle and on other people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Much as I love the colour I can't see myself wearing it. I have quite a few such reds and I never feel like me when I wear them. I still buy them in the hope that I will find "the one", but no luck so far. I'd consider Smile if it were something in the region of USD5-6 (8 tops) but even I have the common sense not to splash out 20 quid on something that I know with 99% certainty that isn't going to work for me


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2013)

My very modest haul from yesterday, the two new Models Own Hedkandi polishes (Sunset Chillout and Bora Bora). There was a buy one get one 1/2 price offer in Boots, I had to get both, I just had to...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My very modest haul from yesterday, the two new Models Own Hedkandi polishes (Sunset Chillout and Bora Bora). There was a buy one get one 1/2 price offer in Boots,* I had to get both, I just had to...*


  	Yes you did. Special offers exist for a reason. Buick approves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Oh these are the new ones! I didn't care much for the first Hed Kandi collab but these are delicious!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2013)

I only got the two glitter ones last time and really only wanted Sunset Chillout this time, but for £2.50 extra, what the heck! Besides I don't think I own anything like Bora Bora anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Yes you did. Special offers exist for a reason. Buick approves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I just saw these Lancome summer polishes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I will have swatches of the three blue polishes up soon!

  	thank you for posting link to my blog


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2013)

I wanted to share all the swatches I made with Lancome nail polishes. 


























http://cheekmeout.blogspot.com/2013/04/fall-in-love-with-lancome-vernis-in-love.html


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I wanted to share all the swatches I made with Lancome nail polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Watch out *honey on boost*! You have competition in the flawless nails department!

  	Lovely swatches Monsy, thank you


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2013)

You are welcome. I wasn't really active in this thread but hopefully some of my swatches can be helpful.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 19, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I will have swatches of the three blue polishes up soon!
> thank you for posting link to my blog


  	I didn't know it was your blog! Great swatches! I'm looking forward to the blue ones, the one on the right looks very pretty.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I didn't know it was your blog! Great swatches! I'm looking forward to the blue ones, the one on the right looks very pretty.


	Thank you!

  	I will work on these this weekend hopefully will have some nice weather. I tried taking pictures today but it actually was snowing this morning and sky was so dark and gray... horrible photos so I gave up


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh you evil woman---I adore you.  Nevertheless you, and you alone will be responsible for the broken hip that I might have sustained when I fell off my chair upon seeing this post!  Forgot to ask---did BIG BROTHER see me order that Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid last night???






BuickMackane said:


> Hehe. A zoo or a shed won't cut it. I'm working towards a safari park.
> 
> Yup, on a bike. Don't believe me? I'VE GOT PROOF DAMMIT!!!!
> 
> ...


 GASP---and no training wheels!


----------



## MACina (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you so,so much for sharing all these pretty pics and swatches, Monsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Monsy said:


> I wanted to share all the swatches I made with Lancome nail polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

Be Humble, and then some! 






BuickMackane said:


> http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2013/04/rescue-beauty-lounge-emoting-me.html
> 
> Look at Pause. Look at it! LOOK AT EEEEEET!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

Of course you had to---the SA was twisting your arm---what else were you supposed to do?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are lovely Anitacska


Anitacska said:


> My very modest haul from yesterday, the two new Models Own Hedkandi polishes (Sunset Chillout and Bora Bora). There was a buy one get one 1/2 price offer in Boots, I had to get both, I just had to...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you Monsy!  Just gorgeous!!!  You've just made my NP wish list even longer






Monsy said:


> I wanted to share all the swatches I made with Lancome nail polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 19, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I wanted to share all the swatches I made with Lancome nail polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2013)

you are welcome macina and medgal


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> GASP---and no training wheels!


  	Oh come on, the man even walks on _water_ for crying out loud!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Steady on tiger. I know I fessed up to global climate change but I shall not be blamed for furniture-related mishaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, you have to crawl before you walk


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, you have to crawl before you walk


  	Tr00 dat.

  	Training wheels first then. We don't want him to break anything.

  	Depending on how well things go once the training wheels are out of the way he can always upgrade to one of these:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

Now there's a guy I can bank on!!!



Oh Buick, my cheeks hurt from laughing! 






BuickMackane said:


> Tr00 dat.
> 
> Training wheels first then. We don't want him to break anything.
> 
> Depending on how well things go once the training wheels are out of the way he can always upgrade to one of these:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

HELP!!!! I need an intervention!  I think I've exceeded my 10-NPs/month limit.  I can't help myself.  Just ordered two of the Chanel Summer 2013 NPs:  Azure(Metallic Blue-Green) & Bel-Argus (Iridescent Deep Blue).  The third NP in this collection wasn't anything unique---an intense coral, and I have more than enough of those in my stash already.  
Betty Ford Clinic here I come!

See them here: chanel azure nail polish


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> HELP!!!! I need an intervention!  I think I've exceeded my 10-NPs/month limit.  I can't help myself.  Just ordered two of the Chanel Summer 2013 NPs:  Azure(Metallic Blue-Green) & Bel-Argus (Iridescent Deep Blue).  The third NP in this collection wasn't anything unique---an intense coral, and I have more than enough of those in my stash already.
> Betty Ford Clinic here I come!
> 
> See them here: chanel azure nail polish


  	Two polishes from the same collection count as _one _polish. 

  	HTH.


----------



## Corally (Apr 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > :clapping: [COLOR=0000FF] HELP!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I need an intervention!  I think I've exceeded my 10-NPs/month limit.  I can't help myself.  Just ordered two of the Chanel Summer 2013 NPs:  Azure(Metallic Blue-Green)
> ...


 LOL :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 19, 2013)

Then it's unanimous!  



That's what CC said too.  She said my DL 'Girls' set of 4 full-sized NPs only count as one.  Based on this theory, my 4 Diors count as only two NPs because they're duos.  I didn't go over after all.  I counted exactly 10.



Happy, happy, happy


Corally said:


> LOL


----------



## skratikans (Apr 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried Sephora's shifty special effects top coat? HOLY COW- it's freakin' GORGEOUS!! I was browsing randomly in there today and stumbled upon it. Has a beautiful duochrome... Dries  quickly... AMAZiNG find!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 19, 2013)

skratikans said:


> Has anyone tried Sephora's shifty special effects top coat? HOLY COW- it's freakin' GORGEOUS!! I was browsing randomly in there today and stumbled upon it. Has a beautiful duochrome... Dries quickly... AMAZiNG find!!


  	   hi there! i have never tried these polishes. but now that i went to the sephora website, i cant wait lol the shimmer in that polish looks gorgeous!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 19, 2013)

http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-zoya-polish-exchange-is-back.html

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/04/hooray-for-earth-day-zoya-nail-polish.html


----------



## MACina (Apr 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *Two polishes from the same collection count as one polish. *
> 
> HTH.


----------



## skratikans (Apr 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hi there! i have never tried these polishes. but now that i went to the sephora website, i cant wait lol the shimmer in that polish looks gorgeous!


 I highly recommend- it dries quickly too.. I think my pic doesnt even do it justice


----------



## liba (Apr 19, 2013)

medgal07 - glad you love Dandy Lyin' Around. If you like that finish it has, the pale mint ( Keep Calm, Paint On) from the same collection has it too! It's ICY! I swear, I haven't even managed to get through this whole Avant Garden - I keep wearing my initial favorites, without even giving some of the others a decent chance.

  	Today I just switched to Fade Into Hue, in honor of begin a Baking Beauties polish dupe, and it shifts color in every change of light - sorry I didn't bust it out until now. I still haven't used the two grandma-looking colors, Life is Rosy and Passion for Petals or Tarty for the Party (which is awesome and is going on next, methinks). I just keep wearing DLA, Snap Dragon (perfect match with Ronnie Red lipstick) and Mimosa's Before Mani's. Seriously, one of their best collections.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Then it's unanimous!  [/COLOR]:grouphug: [COLOR=0000FF]That's what CC said too.  She said my DL 'Girls' set of 4 full-sized NPs only count as one.  Based on this theory, my 4 Diors count as only two NPs because they're duos.  I didn't go over after all.  I counted exactly 10.[/COLOR] :fluffy: [COLOR=0000FF]Happy, happy, happy[/COLOR]


  No, wait! If duos count as one and 2 polishes from the same collection count as one too, then you technically only bought ONE Dior polish! :lol: So using that logic, when I bought all 12 China Glaze Hologlam polishes, I technically only bought one!   I want those two Chanel polishes too, they look gorgeous. Can't wait for all the summer collections to finally arrive in the UK. May is going to be an expensive month...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I want those two Chanel polishes too, they look gorgeous. Can't wait for all the summer collections to finally arrive in the UK. May is going to be an expensive month...


  	Yup


----------



## MRV (Apr 20, 2013)

Monsy said:


> I want those two Chanel polishes too, they look gorgeous. Can't wait for all the summer collections to finally arrive in the UK. May is going to be an expensive month...








 So if 1 collection is 1, then half of two collections is also one, and 1/3s of three collections, too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-zoya-polish-exchange-is-back.html
> 
> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/04/hooray-for-earth-day-zoya-nail-polish.html
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> So if 1 collection is 1, then half of two collections is also one, and 1/3s of three collections, too!


  	Aye. Any number of NPs from a collection_ invariably _count as one. This is like the First Law of Thermodynamics dude. _Everyone_ knows it.

  	I'm currently working on how I can extend the logic to brands such that any number of NPs from _a brand_ count as a single bottle. Vive la révolution!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 20, 2013)

Lancome Aqua bleu 545


----------



## MACina (Apr 20, 2013)

OMG, what a stunning color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu 545


----------



## Honi (Apr 20, 2013)

Bah I went by the store to ask when Chanel Taboo was coming and was told it was over a month until they got it. Noooooo. HOW SHALL I SURVIVE! :-( Maybe I'll give it to myself when I've finished my exams this summer then..


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 20, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu 545


  	wow, this looks amazing!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, I've heard June for the UK too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not limited edition though, is it?



Honi said:


> Bah I went by the store to ask when Chanel Taboo was coming and was told it was over a month until they got it. Noooooo. HOW SHALL I SURVIVE! :-( Maybe I'll give it to myself when I've finished my exams this summer then..


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2013)

I have! No problems whatsoever. It's a bit more expensive than Llarowe, both product prices and shipping, plus there's an extra charge for Paypal (which is basically the only method you can use to pay, so that sucks), but the products are more easily available. I've bought a few Enchanted Polish np's that I could never get from Llarowe. The service was fine though and the packages arrived quickly. Hope this helps.



BuickMackane said:


> You've got Fleur est Belle? Awesome! I'd have got it with the rest of my order had it been available on Cirque's own webshop. *What was your experience like with Mei Mei's signatures? I've never bought from them before.*


----------



## Honi (Apr 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I've heard June for the UK too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No my Chanel girl told me that it will become permanent, but its so pretty that I can barely wait :-(


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have! No problems whatsoever. It's a bit more expensive than Llarowe, both product prices and shipping, plus there's an extra charge for Paypal (which is basically the only method you can use to pay, so that sucks), but the products are more easily available. I've bought a few Enchanted Polish np's that I could never get from Llarowe. The service was fine though and the packages arrived quickly. Hope this helps.


  	Thanks 

  	How do they handle the customs *cough* business?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)

  	I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)





  	A nice assortment of goodies, industriously aquired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	And on a personal note, this happened, and I'm very happy!






  	We had the best time in both NYC and in Miami. I loved every second of it. And now I have to sleep!


----------



## MACina (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Wow....awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Everything looks sooooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I am so happy to hear that you had a great time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)
> 
> I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> No my Chanel girl told me that it will become permanent, but its so pretty that I can barely wait :-(


  	I think it's permanent too, they say so at Sephora.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)
> 
> I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> ...


  	Wow! Congrats! And what a great haul!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)  I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> A nice assortment of goodies, industriously aquired.      And on a personal note, this happened, and I'm very happy!
> 
> We had the best time in both NYC and in Miami. I loved every second of it. And now I have to sleep!


 Awesome haul and Congrats!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 20, 2013)

It's been a few day since I posted...  buick yes a massive haul is best!  lol  I love all the Lancôme swatches now I want some but I'm trying real hard to stick to the brands I already have!  Speaking of did u all here that Illamasquas are now $17 each ? I'm glad I got most of the ones I wanted already!  Pink Raindrops is coming to sephora but it still shows unavailable. I dnt like the shade of pink used I want the real Raindrops! why is that not available dammit!? I ordered the green dior duo  and the DL purple mermaid yesterday. i want the bluenoe too but can afford it till mext month!  i got my package with my picture polishes( Cosmos and Krptonite) and color clubs( enchanted and wink wink twinkle) yesterday and my nail sticks. which I used up already I need more again lol!  I also got the blue and lavender np from loreal spring collection with  the matching lip balms.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Buick, I asked them to mark as gift and with a low value and they did, so no customs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Thanks
> 
> *How do they handle the customs *cough* business?*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2013)

liba said:


> medgal07 - glad you love Dandy Lyin' Around. If you like that finish it has, the pale mint ( Keep Calm, Paint On) from the same collection has it too! It's ICY! I swear, I haven't even managed to get through this whole Avant Garden - I keep wearing my initial favorites, without even giving some of the others a decent chance.
> 
> Today I just switched to Fade Into Hue, in honor of begin a Baking Beauties polish dupe, and it shifts color in every change of light - sorry I didn't bust it out until now. I still haven't used the two grandma-looking colors, Life is Rosy and Passion for Petals or Tarty for the Party (which is awesome and is going on next, methinks). I just keep wearing DLA, Snap Dragon (perfect match with Ronnie Red lipstick) and Mimosa's Before Mani's. Seriously, one of their best collections.


 Here you are again tempting enabling me again Liba!  I do love that shimmer finish, which is why I've been putting Dior's Crystal on top of everything.  I passed on the NPs from Baking Beauties too.  In fact, I don't think I even looked at them.  I only got four items from the entire collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I want those two Chanel polishes too, they look gorgeous. Can't wait for all the summer collections to finally arrive in the UK. May is going to be an expensive month...


 You're really trying to get me in trouble Anitacska


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup


 And you're not helping Buick


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh no  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so screwed now.  Gorgeous color (must--have), gorgeous mani!!!  You have perfect nails like HOB (our thread member Honey On Boost)


Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu 545


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)
> 
> I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> ...


 OMG



Annieri!  Your ring is gorgeous!  I wish you much happiness.  That haul is pretty amazing too!


----------



## MRV (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)
> 
> I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> ...


  	Awesome haul & Congratulations, Anneri!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 20, 2013)

wearing nails inc botanical gardens THIS is the one I have been looking for! too bad I only have a mini bottle right now I gotta order the full size it's beautiful! kimibos u NEED this one it's the best mint/ aqua yet!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/

  	SOURCE : THEBEAUTYLOOKBOOK

  	This one looks lovely, exclusive to Sephora


----------



## jennyap (Apr 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!! (And a special hello to Buick, it's good to see you again!)
> 
> I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> ...











 Anneri! Beautiful ring!

  	Great haul too. Can you believe all I brought home from my trip to the US last summer was a blush and a lippie? My makeup addiction was only in its very early stages at that point. Now I think, oh, if only I knew then what I know now LOL!

  	Monsy - beautiful swatches, thank you! Your nails are perfect.


----------



## MACina (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree....I loveeeeeeeee your ring, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I am sooooooooo happy for you   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Medgal07 said:


> OMG
> 
> 
> 
> Annieri!  *Your ring is gorgeous!*  I wish you much happiness.  That haul is pretty amazing too!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Awesome haul and Congrats!!!


  	Thank you, everybody!
  	Actually, the ring is kind of a dummy for the real deal, because my bf (have to get used to fiance) has it custom-made and it's not ready yet. But he wanted to ask me during our vacation, so he want and bought a similar cheap one. Sweet, right?

  	My future MIL asked immediately after my np in the pic with the ring. She always finds my fascination with np kinda cute and always asks after not-so-usual colours.

  	I would have loved to haul more polishes and a bit more Nars items, but during our stay in NYC, a friend and I thought it would be funny to pop into one of the bridal salons and try some dresses. And well, next thing I knew I was standing there in an absolute stunning Vera Wang gown that was on sale and everybody and their kitchen sink thought it would be absolutely criminal for me not to buy it. End of story? I went and lugged my wedding dress around on three flights. But it worked out well and it's hanging now in my closet and from time tot time I open the door and make oogly eyes at it.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	awww thank you 
  	you are so kind


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2013)

Liberté aux vernis ! Yes of course !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree and vive la Révolution lol too, in brief à nous les vernis !


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Buick, I asked them to mark as gift and with a low value and they did, so no customs.


  	Thanks, that's good to know


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2013)

Awwww Anneri---this just gets better and better. 



 So amazing. 



 I am so very happy for you!!!    






Anneri said:


> Thank you, everybody!
> Actually, the ring is kind of a dummy for the real deal, because my bf (have to get used to fiance) has it custom-made and it's not ready yet. But he wanted to ask me during our vacation, so he want and bought a similar cheap one. Sweet, right?
> 
> My future MIL asked immediately after my np in the pic with the ring. She always finds my fascination with np kinda cute and always asks after not-so-usual colours.
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations !
  	A Vera Wang wedding dress, well suppose it is absolutely gorgeous !
  	Your ring is stunning, a huge diamond ( to come ) indeed.






lol fiancé is now the word I think !


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 21, 2013)

CG Holiday collection:

http://justricarda.com/2013/03/28/china-glazes-holiday-2013-happy-holiglaze/

  	Swatches: 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/541279_10151486056167381_262554447_n.jpg


  	I'm interested in Elfin Around and Put A Bow On It, and that top coat sounds nice too. Also the snow-like textured one is pretty cool.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you ! It's beautiful, the snow -like textured looks amazing.
  	Holiday 2013  but we'll have to wait a bit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spring has not really arrived yet, it's so chilly.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice! There are a few lovely glitters there and I really like the look of that topcoat too!



Naynadine said:


> CG Holiday collection:
> 
> http://justricarda.com/2013/03/28/china-glazes-holiday-2013-happy-holiglaze/
> 
> ...


----------



## dorni (Apr 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, everybody!
> Actually, the ring is kind of a dummy for the real deal, because my bf (have to get used to fiance) has it custom-made and it's not ready yet. But he wanted to ask me during our vacation, *so he want and bought a similar cheap one. Sweet, right?*
> 
> My future MIL asked immediately after my np in the pic with the ring. She always finds my fascination with np kinda cute and always asks after not-so-usual colours.
> ...


  	That's so sweet.


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

Anneri, that is all soooooooooooo wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	A Vera Wang dress.....OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Thank you, everybody!
> Actually, the ring is kind of a dummy for the real deal, because my bf (have to get used to fiance) has it custom-made and it's not ready yet. But he wanted to ask me during our vacation, so he want and bought a similar cheap one. Sweet, right?
> 
> My future MIL asked immediately after my np in the pic with the ring. She always finds my fascination with np kinda cute and always asks after not-so-usual colours.
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> CG Holiday collection:
> 
> http://justricarda.com/2013/03/28/china-glazes-holiday-2013-happy-holiglaze/
> 
> ...


  	TY for the links! I'm sure I wil get some of those.


  	Here's some recent manis. My fingers look like fried sausages, sigh, but this is one of those Etude House's Ice Cream glitters (pale pink - not a good colour on me), left alone and right with BL Frilly Knickers.







  	And here's BL Kerfuffle and Jasper. I liked Kerfuffle more than I thought I would because it was more pink and intense (better for my hands).


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so excited, it seems I've managed to score 13 new Enchanted Polish nail polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had a launch/restock on the EP website last night and I managed to order 9, then apparently the website crashed and she said that they'd managed to oversell by thousands, but after the website went back up I could still check out with the 4 I had sitting in my basket. She said on Facebook that she will try to honour all the orders, although it may take a while. If that's the case, I'll have 13 new polishes including some very gorgeous duochrome holos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normally they sell out within minutes, but thanks to the website crashing nothing was showing as sold out, so everyone could order, and now she'll have to make more to fulfil the orders! Woohoo! (Fingers crossed and touch wood of course...)


----------



## Honi (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's some of my more recent manis! I just did a video on my top 10 polish picks for spring and made this little handy collage for it so i figured you lovely ladies may want to see the nailpolish porn...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2013)

Lovely. What polish is the teal holo one (second from the right on the top)?



Honi said:


> Here's some of my more recent manis! I just did a video on my top 10 polish picks for spring and made this little handy collage for it so i figured you lovely ladies may want to see the nailpolish porn...


----------



## Honi (Apr 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely. What polish is the teal holo one (second from the right on the top)?


  	Kiko 401! Gorgeous nailpolish!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2013)

Argh! It had to be! I missed out on the Kiko holo polishes, only saw a tester of 401, and of course you can't get them anywhere now...



Honi said:


> Kiko 401! Gorgeous nailpolish!


----------



## Honi (Apr 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Argh! It had to be! I missed out on the Kiko holo polishes, only saw a tester of 401, and of course you can't get them anywhere now...


  	:-( Booooo.... My Italian friend just picked it up for me as a gift, didnt know they got discontinued.

  	I think Color Club released something similar a while ago though!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool! I didn't know EP sold her polishes on her own website too.

  	Come to think of it I haven't even got any EPs. I've been so busy hauling other indie labels (Hare, Jindie, etc.) that I haven't paid much attention to EP.

  	I wish my LLarowe haul would show up soon. I need a NP pick me up.


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

....stunning manis, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> Here's some of my more recent manis! I just did a video on my top 10 polish picks for spring and made this little handy collage for it so i figured you lovely ladies may want to see the nailpolish porn...


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

OMG....I SO DO NOT even want to think of winter and holiday right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I want SUMMER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Nevertheless, pretty collection!!!

  	Thank you for sharing, Naynadine!



Naynadine said:


> CG *Holiday* collection:
> 
> http://justricarda.com/2013/03/28/china-glazes-holiday-2013-happy-holiglaze/
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 22, 2013)

Essie neon swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/04/17/essie-neon-2013-collection/


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Essie neon swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	DJ play that song!


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

*..........AWESOME  *






MRV said:


> Essie neon swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyseD (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen swatches for Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure spring 2013?

  	Some gorgeous muted pastels, I might need them all.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, hello there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The Nps are - in no particular order -
  	DL Lady sings the Blues
  	DL Mermaids Dream
  	WnW Fergie - The Dutchess
  	OPI Nail Envy
  	OPI Lights of the Emerald City
  	Zoya- Feifei
  	Zoya - Daul (for 2.99 in the clearance bin! Woohoo!)

  	I wanted to get some Illas, but well... so broke right now.

  	It's the Mia 1. THREE Sephora SAs weren't able to explain properly in what way the Mia 2 would be better, so I went with the cheap version. None of their models on display was charged, so I couldn't try them on my own and find out. Service nearly as bad as it is regularly here. Tsk.
  	It was of course quite stupid of me not to rely on my specktra gals and have them explain the intricacies of the different Clarisonics to me first before I went into that store. Lesson learned!!!

  	Btw, if anyone can get Illas Pink Raindrops in a CP for me (I don't buy NPs from their website right now), I'd be eternally grateful. It seems it would be such a nice bridal colour, no?


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> The Nps are - in no particular order -
> DL Lady sings the Blues
> DL Mermaids Dream
> WnW Fergie - The Dutchess
> ...


  	No, I mean the NP in your ring pic 

  	As far as I know Mia2 has two speeds (regular and low) and the original has one (regular). I have pretty sensitive skin and I like to use my Clarisonic on low. That's why I didn't get Mia (Mia2 wasn't around then). But if your skin's not as temperamental as mine Mia will do the job just fine.

  	Re; Pink Raindrops. I want it too. Le sigh. Stupid Illamasqua!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 22, 2013)

Lancome Bleu de flore


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> No, I mean the NP in your ring pic
> 
> As far as I know Mia2 has two speeds (regular and low) and the original has one (regular). I have pretty sensitive skin and I like to use my Clarisonic on low. That's why I didn't get Mia (Mia2 wasn't around then). But if your skin's not as temperamental as mine Mia will do the job just fine.
> 
> Re; Pink Raindrops. I want it too. Le sigh. Stupid Illamasqua!


  	Gotcha!

  	That's Hard Candy Cotton Candy Pink, a polish I could actually peel off my nails after the second day of wear. I blame it on the chlorine in the pool. (My nails are in a pretty horrible state right now so I blame that on the chlorine too.)

  	See, that's an explenation I can work with. The SAs just said that it has different speed levels and I was like 'how's that better for my skin than having only one speed level?' and was met with blank stares.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

Great manis MRV---I didn't see any fried sausages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Just beautiful colors all around.  I love Jasper---can't wait to wear mine.


MRV said:


> A Vera Wang gown? That must be beautiful!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

I really want Pink Raindrops too.  It's newly placed on Sephora's web site but listed as unavailable.  What's up with that??  Teasers!!!


Monsy said:


> Lancome Bleu de flore


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

...those Lancome polishes are all so,so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Lancome Bleu de flore


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's my recent polish change---Deborah Lippmann's Shoshanna from the Girls collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

That's pretty darned awesome Anitacska !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

All very pretty Honi.  Is that Essie's Butler Please?  Would love to know the specific brands and NPs. 


Honi said:


> Here's some of my more recent manis! I just did a video on my top 10 polish picks for spring and made this little handy collage for it so i figured you lovely ladies may want to see the nailpolish porn...


----------



## Honi (Apr 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> All very pretty Honi.  Is that Essie's Butler Please?  Would love to know the specific brands and NPs.


  	Yes it is!

  	Here's the list:
- Isadora "Meadow"
- Isadora "Bella Vita"
- Orly "High on Hope"
- Kiko "401"
- Color Club "Cloud Nine"
- OPI "You're such a Buda-pest"
- OPI "Can't find my Czech-book"
- OPI "A Woman's Prague-ative"
- Essie "Beyond Cozy"
- Essie "Butler, please"


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow--they are vibrant and very pretty.  A few, if not all of those have my name on them!  Presents a real challenge since I'm only allowed 10 NPs/month.  Thanks for the link MRV!!!


MRV said:


> Essie neon swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 22, 2013)

Loveeee this color, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Here's my recent polish change---Deborah Lippmann's Shoshanna from the Girls collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks so much Honi.  I have the two Essies and will certainly look into the others!!!


Honi said:


> Yes it is!
> 
> Here's the list:
> - Isadora "Meadow"
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks so much Honi.  I have the two Essies and will certainly look into the others!!!








 Deep colours, vibrant and classy. I don't know all of them but your list is very good.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2013)

Speaking about lists mine :

*Chanel Azuré*
*Chanel Lilis*
*Chanel Bel Argus*

  	3 butterflies in reality, 3 nail polishes !

  	I love the Essie Neons and the OPI James Bond girls sand polishes, I mean I need them all !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dominique, my Azuré and Bel Argus will arrive tomorrow.  I skipped Lilis---did I make a mistake here?


Dominique33 said:


> Speaking about lists mine :
> 
> *Chanel Azuré*
> *Chanel Lilis*
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 22, 2013)

It's a wishlist, I haven't them yet.  A mistake ? I don't know but Lilis looks great too, even if dupable. Bright and wearable, which is really the trademark of most Chanel polishes, Azuré and Bel Argus, well great choice whatever happens !

http://imabeautygeek.com/wp-content...rnis-Nail-Colour-in-647-Lilis_summer-2013.jpg


  	SOURCE : IMABEAUTYGEEK


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2013)

It is pretty, but I'm sure last year's Guerlain polish is a good dupe for it, plus I have a few other similar colours from China Glaze and Nails Inc.



Dominique33 said:


> It's a wishlist, I haven't them yet.  A mistake ? I don't know but Lilis looks great too, even if dupable. Bright and wearable, which is really the trademark of most Chanel polishes, Azuré and Bel Argus, well great choice whatever happens !
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/wp-content...rnis-Nail-Colour-in-647-Lilis_summer-2013.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 22, 2013)

I was thinking that it looked an awful lot like Dior's Diablotine, sans shimmer, or Dior's Riviera or MAC's Oriele Orange.  I guess I'm wanting unique NPs because my collection has grown and may soon max out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It's a beautiful, very dupable color.


Anitacska said:


> It is pretty, but I'm sure last year's Guerlain polish is a good dupe for it, plus I have a few other similar colours from China Glaze and Nails Inc.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's my recent polish change---Deborah Lippmann's Shoshanna from the Girls collection.[/COLOR]


 I love this!! It's the only one I really want from the set, I wonder how it compares to opi your such a Budapest?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 22, 2013)

oops I just stopped by the mall and swatched te mermaid collection except the pink one there was no tester . idk I'm just not wowed by them like the original! I already ordered the purple one tho lol!  I also got to swatch the Dior duo samba and I already ordered that one too but no Wu kinda wish I hadn't I have so many close dupes to both colors.   I  wish I had got chanel azure instead, I just bought bel argus! lol  and I got my full size of nails inc botanical gardens.  wasnt supposed to get any of that right now lol oh well!  YOLO right medgal?!


----------



## Corally (Apr 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> CG Holiday collection:  http://justricarda.com/2013/03/28/china-glazes-holiday-2013-happy-holiglaze/  Swatches:   https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/541279_10151486056167381_262554447_n.jpg   I'm interested in Elfin Around and Put A Bow On It, and that top coat sounds nice too. Also the snow-like textured one is pretty cool.


  YAAAY CG HOLIDAY :yahoo: It doesn't look as nice as previous holiday collections but I still want half the collection. :lol: And There's Snow One Like You looks awesome!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> YOLO right medgal?!


 Right my dear partner in nail polish crime!!



YOLO!!!  You got some really nice NPs there!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

These two NPs landed on my door step today.  It's cool, dreary and threatening to rain, so I invited them in. 










  	Left: Bel Argus         Right: Azure


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I love this!! It's the only one I really want from the set, I wonder how it compares to opi your such a Budapest?


 Oddly, I don't have anything in my stash like Shoshanna.  I mean it's a rare occasion in which I by a nail polish that doesn't look like one already on the rack.  




I don't have OPI's Budapest.


----------



## Corally (Apr 23, 2013)

NICE! China Glaze On the Horizon collection: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525232_602816269728554_953535433_n.jpg I want them all! :cheer:


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> NICE! China Glaze On the Horizon collection: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525232_602816269728554_953535433_n.jpg I want them all!


  	Oh my! LOVE!!!!!


----------



## MACina (Apr 23, 2013)

....gorgeous, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> NICE! China Glaze On the Horizon collection: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525232_602816269728554_953535433_n.jpg I want them all!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> These two NPs landed on my door step today.  It's cool, dreary and threatening to rain, so I invited them in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	And you were right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , cool to invite them in ! Gorgeous colours !


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2013)

Corally said:


> NICE! China Glaze On the Horizon collection: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525232_602816269728554_953535433_n.jpg I want them all!


  	What's a feathered finish? They sound nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2013)

These are so lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> NICE! China Glaze On the Horizon collection: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525232_602816269728554_953535433_n.jpg I want them all!


----------



## Corally (Apr 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > NICE! China Glaze On the Horizon collection: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525232_602816269728554_953535433_n.jpg I want them all! :cheer:
> ...


  https://www.google.nl/search?q=Nails%20Inc%20Feathers&psj=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45580626,d.d2k&biw=1280&bih=644&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=IdN2UZLSGIiA0AXt74CYDg


----------



## Corally (Apr 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't like the feather finish, so I'm safe. Phew! :amused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I haven't tried feather polishes because Nails Inc. polishes are too expensive imo, but they look awesome.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> What's a feathered finish? They sound nice.


	Nails Inc. have done them before, have a look here to see it on the nail: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/nails-inc-feathers-collection-swatches.html


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> These two NPs landed on my door step today.  It's cool, dreary and threatening to rain, *so I invited them in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh what a good samaritan you are, offering shelter for those poor little things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm waiting for them to be available here, I want both as well.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Nails Inc. have done them before, have a look here to see it on the nail: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/nails-inc-feathers-collection-swatches.html


  	Thanks, girls! I don't think I'm a fan of that finish, so it's probably a skip for me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2013)

A NEW finish
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! After sand, fleck, caviar, velvet etc.. why not ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oh what a good samaritan you are, offering shelter for those poor little things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *It was my civic duty!*  Are you getting the third NP from this collection---Lilis---the bright coral NP?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting, but I don't think I could pull those off.


Anneri said:


> Oh my! LOVE!!!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *It was my civic duty!*  Are you getting the third NP from this collection---Lilis---the bright coral NP?


  	No, just the two. Lilis doesn't seem that special to me. I hope I won't buy any more Chanel polishes until the fall collection, I definitely want both of the khaki ones.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2013)

Your civic duty ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All right !


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Nails Inc. have done them before, have a look here to see it on the nail: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/01/nails-inc-feathers-collection-swatches.html


	Lol! That's the shredded paper finish. Or as Buick likes to put it, the "hairy" finish.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! That's the shredded paper finish. Or as Buick likes to put it, the "hairy" finish.


	CC!

  	Good to see you!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> These two NPs landed on my door step today.  It's cool, dreary and threatening to rain, so I invited them in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Guess what I'm about to order!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Guess what I'm about to order!






Hi CC.  I was beginning to worry about you.  I sent you a text a few days ago.  I missed you!!!  Welcome home!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> CC!
> Good to see you!


	Thank you! I've been very busy with work. The event I organize was this weekend and I'm still recovering. I'm currently conscious, but my toes are still numb from constantly running around. A nice pedicure should fix that. I miss my polish and my fellow NPAs. More importantly, congrats with your engagement!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> No, just the two. Lilis doesn't seem that special to me. I hope I won't buy any more Chanel polishes until the fall collection, I definitely want both of the khaki ones.






I agree Naynadine.  My heart didn't leap over the coral one either.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi CC.  I was beginning to worry about you.  I sent you a text a few days ago.  I missed you!!!  Welcome home!


	I probably got your text during my event and didn't even see it. Sorry about that. I've missed you too!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank you! I've been very busy with work. The event I organize was this weekend and I'm still recovering. I'm currently conscious, but my toes are still numb from constantly running around. A nice pedicure should fix that. I miss my polish and my fellow NPAs. More importantly, congrats with your engagement!


	Thank you!

  	And to echo Medgal, welcome home! Missed you and your hauls too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cartoon Chic


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you!
> And to echo Medgal, welcome home! Missed you and your hauls too!


	I have a few boxes that have been sitting here unopened for days. I know they're previous hauls.


----------



## Honi (Apr 23, 2013)

Azure is so gorgeous! I will keep myself from buying it and wait for Taboo I think, but its hard to resist.

  	I went into the danish version of a drugstore today and found Sally Hansen Virtual Violet on clearance for like a dollar today, been wanting it for so long but Sally Hansen is totally overpriced here in DK. :-/ Finally got it though! Think I will pair it with China Glaze Electric lilac!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright, I just finished my Chanel haul. Now there's only 4 colors left to get that I'll pick off next month.



 		Attraction 	
 		Island 	
 		Lilis 	
 		Azure 	
 		Bel-argus


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2013)

Summer 2012 and summer 2013 ones ! I don't remember Attraction, Island yes ( stil available in France, so is Holiday ), Lilis, Azuré and Bel-Argus yes a must-have collection in my opinion.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm jetlagged like hell and feel like I'm going to drop any minute now, but first I wanted to show you my US haul! (Special thanks to kimibos!!!! You're the best!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   HEllo there!! amazing haul and Ring!!! yeahhh im glad you got goodies that you liked and had a nice time!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Damn you naynadine, with the CG holiday collection!!! LOL 
  	i want 

  	The Special Top coat
  	there's snow one like you
  	over just be claws
  	your present required
  	so blue without you 

  	i dont think i like the feather polishes. so im going to pass.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't stand any of those either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Dominique33 said:


> A NEW finish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Apr 23, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Bleu de flore


  	Very nice indeed. 

  	Medgal, love your new arrivals, I will be picking those up too once they come out here.

  	CC, good to see you 

  	This are my best attempts to capture the fascinating colour that is Model's Own Purple Blue. I thought I was going to hate this - the first coat was just ugly brown. But the second made all the difference. In artificial light it still looks kinda brown - on the burgundy side - but with turquoise and fuschsia micro shimmers. In daylight though, oh yeah, the name is dead on. The collection (Beetlejuice) is well named, as it really looks as though I have beetle wings on my nails


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

jennyap said:


> This are my best attempts to capture the fascinating colour that is Model's Own Purple Blue. I thought I was going to hate this - the first coat was just ugly brown. But the second made all the difference. In artificial light it still looks kinda brown - on the burgundy side - but with turquoise and fuschsia micro shimmers. In daylight though, oh yeah, the name is dead on. The collection (Beetlejuice) is well named, as it really looks as though I have beetle wings on my nails


  	     it looks pretty and i can see the aqua and blue shimmer reflects.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Here are my latest manis. (4). i havent been up to doing my nails lately. 


 

 

 


  	1. Essence Thats what i mint! with L'oreal Confetti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are perfect together! 
  	2. Sephora If you have got it, haunt it.- from their Halloween collection. i found it at marshals. 
  	3. A-england Tristam - i decided to give this brand another tried. this one and saint george have the most decent brushes. from the ones i got. the other ones suck 
  	4. Sephora by opi- Rumba Romance. also found at marshals



 


  	- Top Swapped polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bottom Illamasqua purple speckle, black cat lacquer Haul. and Essence Redvolution as a gift. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	- a closer look at the black cat ones  Four Leaf Clover/ Vogue/ She's in Parties.


 


  	-a closer look of the sephora polishes. the one im holding is a blacked gray with holo glitters. 
  	- BCL Vogue on top of Rumba Romance. and my baby brother in the back. he likes to play with the nail polishes. i give him old ones lol


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone have or is getting the new Deborah Lippmann Mermaid collection?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone have or is getting the new Deborah Lippmann Mermaid collection?


  I ordered the. purple one "Do the Mermaid" lol I think medgal got the blue one


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone have or is getting the new Deborah Lippmann Mermaid collection?


  	    im waiting for beauty.com to get them, i want the blue and purple ones.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :eyelove:  Guess what I'm about to order!


 hey CC!!! I got bel argus and hopefly I will get azure too! my dior samba duo is on it's way I thought I could skep azure but someone posted a comparison and I actually like Azure better. so I'll have both lol  and I'll have nymphea soon too thanks to u!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Here are my latest manis. (4). i havent been up to doing my nails lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the first one! I've miser u  n ur manis lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I probably got your text during my event and didn't even see it. Sorry about that. I've missed you too!


 All is well as long as you are CC


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Alright, I just finished my Chanel haul. Now there's only 4 colors left to get that I'll pick off next month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great haul CC---glad to see you're back on track


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Very pretty Jennyap 






kimibos said:


> Here are my latest manis. (4). i havent been up to doing my nails lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

I ordered the orange one---Million Dollar Mermaid.  It spoke to me 






Naughtyp said:


> I think medgal got the blue one


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> and I'll have nymphea soon too thanks to u!!! <3 ;D






Oh I'm so glad you were able to find Nymphea---it seemed to disappeared from Neiman's web site really fast!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

YSl  tie dye reviews  http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-tie-dye-top-coats-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I ordered the orange one---Million Dollar Mermaid.  It spoke to me [/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Naughtyp I'm still going through my orange phase!  [/COLOR]:tumbleweed:   Quote:


 oh oops lol I thought u said u got  mermaid eyes lol.  aside from the purple I actually liked the orange one more than the blue or pink one!   yes thanks to CC I was able to order my nymphea! I can't wait to get it


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-tie-dye-top-coats-review-photos-swatches/


  	    huh. im not impressed. i think they all give the same effect and its the same shimmer. i honestly dont see the point in this polishes.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun! i missed you too. have you been to your UO store? i went to mine but they didnt have the new holos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes I went the next day after u told me bout the purple and black they isn't have ANY of the holo polishes! I did get my purple color club one tho I guess i can order the black one too lol.  ya I'm not impressed either the YSL tie dyes either!   hey I know your have both  of the periwinkles. how's opi such a Budapest compare to the one in the girls set?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/yves-saint-laurent-la-laque-couture-tie-dye-top-coats-review-photos-swatches/


 They're really pretty but I expected the polish to look on the nails the way it looks in the bottle.  The pink one is really pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Tuesday polish change!  I'm making an effort to try my untrieds
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	This is Dior's Délice.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone have or is getting the new Deborah Lippmann Mermaid collection?


	I'm getting all of them. I'm waiting for a Nordstrom sale.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting all of them. I'm waiting for *a Nordstrom sale.*


  	      that would be awesome!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 23, 2013)

For all the nail lovers out there Lancome is having another contest on their instagram
  	Send the picture of your best bridal mani and tag with #lancomelovesnails 
  	they are giving away whole wedding day collection


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> They're really pretty but I expected the polish to look on the nails the way it looks in the bottle.  The pink one is really pretty


  	      yes i was expecting an ombre effect too!!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Monsy said:


> For all the nail lovers out there Lancome is having another contest on their instagram
> Send the picture of your best bridal mani and tag with #lancomelovesnails
> they are giving away whole wedding day collection


  	 ahhh the purple and blue ones! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the nude one in the middle too lol


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

i couldnt help but laughed when i saw this. poor guy. 

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/51625400#.UXdg7LVJOAg

  	i hope no one in my family reads/watches those  news!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting all of them. I'm waiting for a Nordstrom sale.


 You'll have to share your swatches to enable  give the rest of us an idea of how they look


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i couldnt help but laughed when i saw this. poor guy.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/51625400#.UXdg7LVJOAg
> 
> i hope none in my family reads/watches those  news!!!


 That's one of the craziest things I've ever heard.  He was either going to sell them on EBay or open his own nail salon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 23, 2013)

Monsy said:


> For all the nail lovers out there Lancome is having another contest on their instagram
> Send the picture of your best bridal mani and tag with #lancomelovesnails
> they are giving away whole wedding day collection


 Soft & pretty----the blue & lavender are beckoning me


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> and I'll have nymphea soon too thanks to u!!! <3 ;D


	Yay! You got it. I wasn't sure if you ordered it or not.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's one of the craziest things I've ever heard.  He was either going to sell them on EBay or *open his own nail salon! *


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 23, 2013)

I opened up my boxes. It was my Chanels, Diors and the Dior duos. The Dior Bird of Paradise duos are so cute! They're like baby polishes. I love the colors, too. Especially the green duo. Nymphea is so pretty.

  	I love all the manis. I'm becoming more and more interested in Lancome polishes.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Tuesday polish change!  I'm making an effort to try my untrieds:shock:  This is Dior's Délice.


 why didn't I get this?!?! lol


----------



## Honi (Apr 23, 2013)

I was holding that L'oreal Confetti polish yesterday but didnt pick it up, but it looks so good with that mint Kimibos, now i feel like i need it


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

Honi said:


> I was holding that L'oreal Confetti polish yesterday but didnt pick it up, but it looks so good with that mint Kimibos, now i feel like i need it


  	 you have to pick it up! its a must, it looks good on everything!!


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Tuesday polish change!  I'm making an effort to try my untrieds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh, love! It looks so good on you! I must wear mine soon.


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

Me too....sooooo glad that you are back, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> For all the nail lovers out there Lancome is having another contest on their instagram
> Send the picture of your best bridal mani and tag with #lancomelovesnails
> they are giving away whole wedding day collection


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you so much for sharing your pretty manis...loveeee to see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







kimibos said:


> Here are my latest manis. (4). i havent been up to doing my nails lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2013)

A special mani for a special day: FF Winter Hyacinth.


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

....gorgeous, MRV!


MRV said:


> A special mani for a special day: FF Winter Hyacinth.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i couldnt help but laughed when i saw this. poor guy.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/51625400#.UXdg7LVJOAg
> 
> i hope no one in my family reads/watches those  news!!!


  	Oh, I made it on the news then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Excuse me while I enjoy my 15 minutes of fame


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> A special mani for a special day: FF Winter Hyacinth.


  	I'm getting super impatient (borderline paranoid) about my Llarowe order and you, lady, aren't helping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	WH is one of the most beautiful polishes I've set my eyes on. I can't wait to see it IRL.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> A special mani for a special day: FF Winter Hyacinth.


  	*guesses wildly*
  	Is it your birthday mani, MRV?


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/zoya-irresistible-summer-2013-swatches-review#more-40015

  	Kerry and Hazel for sure, Rikki quite possible


----------



## lyseD (Apr 24, 2013)

Just found an old (over 3 years at least) bottle of Haute Chocolate and it is still amazing. Chanel makes some awesome polishes.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Just found an old (over 3 years at least) bottle of Haute Chocolate and it is still amazing. Chanel makes some awesome polishes.


  	NP's like wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Seriously though, 3 years isn't old for a NP, Chanel or not. I'd be surprised if it had gone off.


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2013)

Quote:


BuickMackane said:


> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/zoya-irresistible-summer-2013-swatches-review#more-40015
> 
> Kerry and Hazel for sure, Rikki quite possible


  	I have not made up my mind about this/these collection/s. I think I get everything else first, and then see what to do. I might go with the corals-oranges-blues.

  	Here are swatches of both of the Zoya summer collections and the summer Pixiedust collection (already ordered half of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):

  	http://tanejasbride.com/2013/04/18/zoya-irresistible-collection-swatchesreview/


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	Hope you had a good one with lots of nice people, cake and presents!


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

*MRV  *


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

HBD!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> I have not made up my mind about this/these collection/s. I think I get everything else first, and then see what to do. I might go with the corals-oranges-blues.
> 
> Here are swatches of both of the Zoya summer collections and the summer Pixiedust collection (already ordered half of them
> 
> ...


  	Hmmm. I like the Irresistables better on VV's pics. Probably the lighting. They look a bit meh here.

  	Where do you get your Zoyas from?


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hmmm. I like the Irresistables better on VV's pics. Probably the lighting. They look a bit meh here.
> 
> Where do you get your Zoyas from?


  	Hmm, difficult to say. Usually (1-)2 weeks (depends of course how quickly they are sent), if it goes over 2 weeks, then I'm starting to worry a bit (although I'm not paying _that _much attention to regular NP orders), but not more than 3 in general.

  	Just from eBay (r93). I think Zoyas are a bit difficult to get - more expensive and not so many sellers.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy belated Birthday

  	Here is a French website I think they ship internationally http://www.atoutscharme.com/ I ordered from them, it was ok but I reside in France.


----------



## Denae78 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Ladies, Have any if you tried and had luck with the Nails Inc feather polishes? I so badly wanted to love mine but it's just a clumpy mess. Just wondering if anyone found a way to make them work?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Excuse me while I enjoy my 15 minutes of fame


  	     yes beauty.com sucks they always stock things late.   LOL im going to do a search on the Dutch news!


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks macina, you're welcome i love sharing my manis and enabling too lol
> *      Gorgeous! Perfect B-day mani! Happy birthday!!!!! *
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks, Kimibos!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 24, 2013)

http://donotrefreeze.com/2013/04/illamasqua-omen.html

  	SOURCE : DONOTREFREEZE

  	Paranormal.... well, quite amazing !

  	@MRV : you're welcome


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hmm, difficult to say. Usually (1-)2 weeks (depends of course how quickly they are sent), if it goes over 2 weeks, then I'm starting to worry a bit (although I'm not paying _that _much attention to regular NP orders), but not more than 3 in general.
> 
> Just from eBay (r93). I think Zoyas are a bit difficult to get - more expensive and not so many sellers.


  	They'll show up the moment I stop worrying, I suppose. I wouldn't worry if it hadn't been for the Cult business. My nail wheels were shipped on the 3rd and they're not here either. That said, it's a Chinese seller and it probably takes a while for stuff to arrive. 

  	Ah, r93! Brings back memories lol. I haven't bought from her in ages. I used to get all my Zoyas and Nubars from her when my NP madness began. I get a better deal on Zoyas with my current seller (not on eBay) but r93 gets stuff in a lot quicker.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Medgal! It was a nice polish.
> 
> 
> They count as one!
> ...


 http://www.specktra.net/t/183258/collection-superstition-fall-2013#post_2364663

  	There aren't any swatches yet, though. But I already know I want them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I opened up my boxes. It was my Chanels, Diors and the Dior duos. The Dior Bird of Paradise duos are so cute! They're like baby polishes. I love the colors, too. Especially the green duo. Nymphea is so pretty.
> 
> I love all the manis. I'm becoming more and more interested in Lancome polishes.


 The Dior duos are super cute, but I'll be using them sparingly because they're so small---really wish they were full-size.  
I think Nymphea is my favorite color of the year---so far.

I'm also looking forward to expanding my Lancome stash.  The swatches that Monsy shared are to die for.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday 





Wow MRV---what a GORGEOUS mani! You ladies with the long nails can really rock NPs like this.  On my short nails it would be an abbreviation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're so correct---my two Chanels count as one because they're from the same collection .  Yippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> A special mani for a special day: FF Winter Hyacinth.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Excuse me while I enjoy my 15 minutes of fame


 OYE!  Now we have a resident convict


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> They'll show up the moment I stop worrying, I suppose. I wouldn't worry if it hadn't been for the Cult business. My nail wheels were shipped on the 3rd and they're not here either. That said, it's a Chinese seller and it probably takes a while for stuff to arrive.
> 
> Ah, r93! Brings back memories lol. I haven't bought from her in ages. I used to get all my Zoyas and Nubars from her when my NP madness began. I get a better deal on Zoyas with my current seller (not on eBay) but r93 gets stuff in a lot quicker.


 Underscores the expression "Slow boat to from China."  I hope you get your nail wheels soon----I so enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/183258/collection-superstition-fall-2013#post_2364663
> 
> There aren't any swatches yet, though. But I already know I want them.
> 
> ...


 Nice Nayadine!!!   I'm in!!!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> A special mani for a special day: FF Winter Hyacinth.


  	Happy birthday! Such a pretty mani, love that!


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you, Medgal! 






 Now, it's time for


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Underscores the expression "Slow boat to from China."  I hope you get your nail wheels soon----I so enjoy looking at them.


  	I can live with a slow boat. As long as they didn't strap them on the back of a pigeon I can live with whatever mode of transport they saw fit,

  	Plus, I have my priorities. Llarowe first, wheelies whenever.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

Today's mani: ChG Fancy Pants. Application was a bit weird on the first coat (it was a bit sticky, gooey and uneven) but the second coat fixed things. I no longer haul ChG like a deranged person (near dupes, dupes and damn dupes of dupes) but polishes like this remind me why I love ChG so much


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Be afraid. Be very afraid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh Buick.  My dear sweet Buick!  You're a hoot!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^ Gorgeous! fancy pants is pure love, my mom loves it too. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

GORGEOUS!  And the name suits you.






BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani: ChG Fancy Pants. Application was a bit weird on the first coat (it was a bit sticky, gooey and uneven) but the second coat fixed things. I no longer haul ChG like a deranged person (near dupes, dupes and damn dupes of dupes) but polishes like this remind me why I love ChG so much


----------



## Corally (Apr 24, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani: ChG Fancy Pants. Application was a bit weird on the first coat (it was a bit sticky, gooey and uneven) but the second coat fixed things. I no longer haul ChG like a deranged person (near dupes, dupes and damn dupes of dupes) but polishes like this remind me why I love ChG so much


 Love this color. :flower: I haven't tried mine yet. I haven't worn np for 6 weeks? It's gonna take a few more weeks before they'll grow normal again booh.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2013)

MRV, happy birthday! (sorry I'm a bit late) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've been so busy lately (haven't even changed my nail polish for 4 days!), but managed to go shopping today and here's a picture of my haul:





  	All from TK Maxx. Color Club Backstage Pass set (£7.99), Kaleidoscope mini set (£3.99), Andrea Fulerton Glitter puff dusts & Overcoat (£3.00). Bargain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Still haven't heard whether I will get all 13 Enchanted Polishes I've ordered, fingers crossed, I will. 

  	Buick, it takes up to 2 weeks for my Lllarowe orders to arrive, some other US orders have got here in as little as 5 days, don't know why those take longer. 

  	I love the Zoya summer collections especially the glitters and will probably try out the Pixie Dust ones too as the colours are gorgeous, even though I'm still not sure about these textured polishes.

  	Night night, I'm off to bed!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> GORGEOUS!  And the name suits you.


  	Thankee


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

Corally said:


> Love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i think nail growth is insane. im in medications that mess my hair, bones and my well being in general. but my nails grow like crazy.like mutant nails.  i feel so bad that your nails are giving you such problems corally. maybe you should pump up your vitamins. or try all crazy home remedies.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> MRV, happy birthday! (sorry I'm a bit late)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Looks like that was a productive day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know I know, I'm getting upset about nothing. They'll be here soon. My US order normally take 1.5-2.5 weeks. But I did receive my three Orly Hope & Freedom colours in less than a week! They were posted on Monday and they arrived Friday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	LOL poor Enchanted Polish has probably locked herself in her lab, churning out bottles 24-7. Give her a break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Nighty night indeed


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> MRV, happy birthday! (sorry I'm a bit late)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     Nice Haul!!! i cant wait to see the Color club Kaleidoscopes at TJmaxx here. i beg them to have them. please TJ.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 24, 2013)

Butter London Poole


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting all of them. I'm waiting for a Nordstrom sale.


  	I was thinking the same thing.  I remember there was a sale in the summer time but I don't know that I can wait that long.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Butter London Poole


  	      gorgeous! im going to be ordering poole, bossy boots and muggins. in my next beauty.com order.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I remember there was a sale in the summer time but I don't know that I can wait that long.


  	 they sometimes have the buy 2 get 1 free sale without notice. hopefully they'll have one soon.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2013)

Just ordered. my picks from the Orly Mash Up Collection. -- Harmonious Mess/ Pretty Ugly/ and Sparkling Garbage x 3


----------



## Monsy (Apr 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> gorgeous! im going to be ordering poole, bossy boots and muggins. in my next beauty.com order.


  	thank you
  	it really has great formula, opaque and not streaky at all


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 24, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I remember there was a sale in the summer time but I don't know that I can wait that long.


	I know I can't wait that long. I'm hoping it's soon. Like maybe something for Mother's Day. It's been months since their last sale. Hoping they also go on sale at another store so I can get a price match instead.

  	MRV


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> http://www.specktra.net/t/183258/collection-superstition-fall-2013#post_2364663
> 
> There aren't any swatches yet, though. But I already know I want them.
> 
> ...


	Thanks for posting! I've been out of the loop, so I didn't know the new info was released. I'll get all the polishes and the quad for sure.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 24, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://donotrefreeze.com/2013/04/illamasqua-omen.html
> 
> SOURCE : DONOTREFREEZE
> 
> ...


	I'm curious about this collection. It's gimmick-y, but I'll probably get it anyway. I wonder if the price increase has anything to do with their shipping issues. $3 is a pretty big jump in price.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Beautiful haul Anitacska!!!  And hauling does make one sleepy---sweet dreams.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Anitacska said:


> MRV, happy birthday! (sorry I'm a bit late)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gorgeous color, beautiful mani 






kimibos said:


> Just ordered. my picks from the Orly Mash Up Collection. -- Harmonious Mess/ Pretty Ugly/ and Sparkling Garbage x 3


----------



## MACina (Apr 24, 2013)

Stunning, Monsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Butter London Poole


----------



## Monsy (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## liba (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^^ Gorgeous! fancy pants is pure love, my mom loves it too. lol


  	I adore it as well - one of the best in a collection of superlatives!

  	I've finally used every color in Avant Garden. Right now I have on that silly grandma-looking coral Passion for Petals with a layer of CG Bling It On on top (the black and purple from Bitz 'n Glitz) - it's a fun combo.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Hahaha, probably! I don't really mind how long it takes as long I get all 13 bottles. I just want to know that I will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> I was going to say what's stopping you then I read the rest of your post lol.
> 
> Shorties need NP too you know. Give 'em some love
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm curious about this collection. It's gimmick-y, but I'll probably get it anyway. I wonder if the price increase has anything to do with their shipping issues. $3 is a pretty big jump in price.O


  	I don't know but yes 3 $ is a big jump in price. I'll pass on this collection because I planned mini hauls here and there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but Illamasqua nail polishes look amazing. I dont' know if there is paranormal activity surrounding NPAs but possibly lol !


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *liba* 

 
 		 			I adore it as well - one of the best in a collection of superlatives!

 		 			I've finally used every color in Avant Garden. Right now I have on that silly grandma-looking coral Passion for Petals with a layer of CG Bling It On on top (the black and purple from Bitz 'n Glitz) - it's a fun combo.



  	It was one of this year's best spring collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I only got Fancy Pants and Budding Romance because I felt I had dupes of the lavender, periwinkle and sky blue so I skipped them (with a heavy heart). The super light seafoamy shimmer was probably going to be lobster hand central on me so that was a no-brainer skip. I did love Passion for Petals but in some swatches it looked too much like Heli-yum. Plus, its one of those shades I like on other people but not on me. I'm still wondering if I should get Mimosas Before Manis. _Love _the shimmer!

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 







 Hahaha, probably! I don't really mind how long it takes as long I get all 13 bottles. I just want to know that I will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	She probably wouldn't have promised if she felt she couldn't deliver. Thou shalt have your goodies!


----------



## Honi (Apr 25, 2013)

Ugh I NEED that green/blue glittery goodness from Orly's new summer collection  Dont know if anyone has already showed them.

  	Here's some promo snaps:





Choreographed Chaos, Harmonious Mess, Mayhem Mentality, Sparkling Garbage, Pretty Ugly and Beautiful Disaster​


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2013)

Denae78 said:


> Have any if you tried and had luck with the Nails Inc feather polishes? I so badly wanted to love mine but it's just a clumpy mess. Just wondering if anyone found a way to make them work?


	Hiya!

  	The thing I do with structured polishes that are on the gloopy side is to put some np thinner in. Also, using them over a similar base colour could help - only one coat reduces the possibility for gloopiness.
  	HTH!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Just ordered. my picks from the Orly Mash Up Collection. -- Harmonious Mess/ Pretty Ugly/ and *Sparkling Garbage x 3*


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh I NEED that green/blue glittery goodness from Orly's new summer collection  Dont know if anyone has already showed them.
> 
> Here's some promo snaps:
> 
> ...


  	Absolutely! I have to have that, and Beautiful Disaster. Need to figure out where to buy Orly, the only ones I've picked up so far were from TKMaxx at a discount, LOL.


----------



## Honi (Apr 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Absolutely! I have to have that, and Beautiful Disaster. Need to figure out where to buy Orly, the only ones I've picked up so far were from TKMaxx at a discount, LOL.


  	I'm in Denmark so literally all my nailpolish purchases are via ebay haha. But I dont mind, I get OPI for half the price there


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, I'm getting Sparkling Garbage and Beautiful Disaster too!

  	BeautyBay sell Orly as well as http://beauty4nails-body.co.uk. Plus there's always eBay! 



jennyap said:


> Absolutely! I have to have that, and Beautiful Disaster. Need to figure out where to buy Orly, the only ones I've picked up so far were from TKMaxx at a discount, LOL.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I'm getting Sparkling Garbage and Beautiful Disaster too!
> 
> BeautyBay sell Orly as well as http://beauty4nails-body.co.uk. Plus there's always eBay!


  	Thanks for the tip! I haven't ventured into eBay for my NPs yet, I feel like that could be way too dangerous LOL!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Ugh, tell me about it! Although I've hardly bought from eBay lately, I've mostly been ordering from Llarowe and other indie sellers.



jennyap said:


> Thanks for the tip! I haven't ventured into eBay for my NPs yet, I feel like that could be way too dangerous LOL!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh I NEED that green/blue glittery goodness from Orly's new summer collection  Dont know if anyone has already showed them.
> 
> Here's some promo snaps:
> 
> ...


  	Pretty Ugly and Sparkling Garbage for me. _One_ each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I like Choreographed Chaos too. I need to see some swatches first to see how similar it is to my other neon pinks.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

Whoa! Just realised we're on page 199! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Does Specktra have a max number of pages per thread?


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! Just realised we're on page 199!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well if it does, we're ok for a while yet - Archie's Girls is at double that


----------



## MACina (Apr 25, 2013)

....Sparkling Garbage is stunning!!!


Honi said:


> Ugh I NEED that green/blue glittery goodness from Orly's new summer collection  Dont know if anyone has already showed them.
> 
> Here's some promo snaps:
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! Just realised* we're on page 199!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Well if it does, we're ok for a while yet - Archie's Girls is at double that


  	Yeah, I hadn't thought of that.

  	Almost 200 pages for a thread with 10 or so regulars is an accomplishment* of sorts, no? We should celebrate!







  	* goes to show just how sad an existence I have lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hiya!
> The thing I do with structured polishes that are on the gloopy side is to put some np thinner in. Also, using them over a similar base colour could help - only one coat reduces the possibility for gloopiness.
> HTH!






 They should come with a 'User's Guide' and I think you just wrote!!!


----------



## Honi (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Pink, lavender, turquoise & orange will be the death of me---just can't resist them!!
> 
> 
> 
> They should come with a 'User's Guide' and I think you just wrote!!!


  	The orange looks so nice, I'm obsessed with anything orange right now so I feel like it will be a must-have!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> Almost 200 pages for a thread with 10 or so regulars is an accomplishment* of sorts, no? We should celebrate!
> 
> ...


 Yeah Baby  















and toast to our thread starter, Kimibos


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> Almost 200 pages for a thread with 10 or so regulars is an accomplishment* of sorts, no? We should celebrate!
> 
> ...


  	Yes, you're right, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















  	and if you have a sad existence, so do the rest of us! (and that's fine by me - at least it will be pretty and sparkly!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! Just realised we're on page 199!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It would be dreadful if they do----we would just start anew!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> Almost 200 pages for a thread with 10 or so regulars is an accomplishment* of sorts, no? *We should celebrate!*
> 
> ...


  	Hey, I have an idea! What about celebrating with a haul?












  	And thanks to our thread starter - this is one of the happiest places on Specktra!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hey, I have an idea! What about celebrating with a haul?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Anneri---you drank the Koolaid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Celebrating with a haul," is something that CC or Buick would say----nevertheless, *COUNT ME IN!!!!   *


----------



## Corally (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Love this color. :flower:  I haven't tried mine yet. I haven't worn np for 6 weeks? It's gonna take a few more weeks before they'll grow normal again booh.
> ...


 My nails grow pretty fast/normally actually but I had to clip them +- 6 weeks ago because they were too long (and too long to file away) and they got a smack so now it's gonna take a while before they stop splitting and peeling. In a few weeks my nails will act like nothing happened and I'll have long nails in no time! 


BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Love this color. :flower:  I haven't tried mine yet. I haven't worn np for 6 weeks? It's gonna take a few more weeks before they'll grow normal again booh.
> ...


  My nails are too short to paint, everything will go on my fingers instead :lol:. Besides, in a few weeks they will grow normal again and I want healthy nails again before painting.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> *My nails are too short to paint, everything will go on my fingers instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	As someone with perpetually short (not to mention small) nails, I can assure you that you get the hang of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Well, I _had to _get the hang of it because it was either that or no NP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Looking forward to seeing your lovely manis again once your nails are back to the length you're comfortable with


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/finger-paints-wild-spring-swatches-review#more-40037

  	The first two are divine!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What is this "haul" you speak of? Never heard of such a thing


  	Well, when a nail polish and a nail polish lover like each other a lot ... *suggestive silence*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/finger-paints-wild-spring-swatches-review#more-40037
> 
> The first two are divine!


 Oh I love *I Spy-Der*.  It looks like a lighter version (and w/o the prominent gold/orange flecks) of DL's Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, when a nail polish and a nail polish lover like each other a lot ... *suggestive silence*


 That was priceless Anneri 




Continuing after the silence----*they get together by any means necessary!!*


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Nice try Buick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Heh.

  	I first wanted to continue with 'they come together', but the ashes of modesty and restraint raised their head. (Well, that's a mangled mataphor! Nevermind, degree in literature, yadda yadda yadda).

  	Btw, I hauled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My little BL haul is all terribly alone at my parents place where I had them ship it because it was during my vacation, and what happened? My parents didn't send it on to me and now they're away on a vacation. 

  	Also, sniffed at EL Bronze Goddess yesterday and decided I had to had it. Plus, 15% discount at the online store so it jumped into my cart together with a lil' something for my mother for mothers day (a Chanel lippie because my mother is decidedly against NP. Pity!).


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

I hauled in a very small way - ordered this rather lovely looking Givenchy purple:
http://www.bellachique.be/2013/04/g...le-vernis-and-croisiere-fuchsia-309-le-rouge/

  	(Currently most of my money is allocated for the *5* Mac collections that have launched in the UK today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MACina (Apr 25, 2013)

*YES YES YES  *








Medgal07 said:


> Yeah Baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Heh.
> 
> I first wanted to continue with 'they come together', but the ashes of modesty and restraint raised their head. (Well, that's a mangled mataphor! Nevermind, degree in literature, yadda yadda yadda).
> 
> ...


  	Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	The only make up my mom is wearing is lipstick


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


Nice try Buick!!




That was priceless Anneri 



Continuing after the silence----*they get together by any means necessary!!*



  	I am not a NPA. I am just misunderstood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We can't have a happy ending so soon! Where's the drama? Where's the blood and tears? Where's the frickin _romance_ dude?

  	Tsk tsk.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heh.
> 
> I first wanted to continue with 'they come together', but the ashes of modesty and restraint raised their head. (Well, that's a mangled mataphor! Nevermind, degree in literature, yadda yadda yadda).
> 
> ...


 I need you to send me an urn filled with those ashes of modesty & restraint please!!!



 I've been a very bad girl!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I am not a NPA. I am just misunderstood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Denial is a very safe place! 



 I've lived there all my life!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

My Itty Bitty NP Haul.  I'll be glad when April is over---it's killing me.  Meanwhile, I've been hauling makeup like I'm on death row








This is Deborah Lippmann's Million Dollar Mermaid


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My Itty Bitty NP Haul.  I'll be glad when April is over---it's killing me.  Meanwhile, I've been hauling makeup like I'm on death row
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yowza! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm so behind on my DL haulage it's not funny.

  	I shall go and cry into my soup now.


----------



## MRV (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey, hey! I pop out for a few hours and meanwhile there's a party going on!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> I am _so_ stealing that!
> 
> 
> Yowza!
> ...


  	Surprisingly, I'm up to date. I just ordered today Candy Shop (last one on my list) and the 3rd staccato, I'm not Edible. I could have lived without it but at least now there won't be no little voice nagging in my head, esp. since they were 15% off!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> Hey, hey! I pop out for a few hours and meanwhile there's a party going on!?


        Come on guys, no need to thank me, this thread wouldnt be successful without you!!! im glad you enjoy nailpolish hauling as much as i do. i m going to be hauling some Butter london today.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 25, 2013)

Lancome wedding day collection
  	I will have swatches soon!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Come on guys, no need to thank me, this thread wouldnt be successful without you!!! im glad you enjoy nailpolish hauling as much as i do. i m going to be hauling some Butter london today.


  	Ooooh, tell us more!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Just applied Revlon Girly on my nails. It's better than I expected it, but I'm still not sure about the shade. Does anyone have it? Do you like it?


----------



## MRV (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> That infamous department store is it? Gah! No such luck here. De Bijenkorf now stocks DL but they hardly ever have sales as far as I know. And I ain't paying EUR21 a pop, plus shipping. Bastards!


  	Oh, no. The wildest NP they're selling is OPI, besides the big HEs and L'Oréal & co. It's the local online shop that I found a while ago. They have 15% off on NPs in April, even on the new Staccatos (+ free shipping) !!!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


		 			Ooooh, tell us more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	    i got BL Muggins, Bossy Boots and Poole.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

new butter london polish Pitter Patter 





  im not liking the description much. is it me or they are calling kate an old oven waiting for her bun to finally cook??? im not that much into royalty but kate looks wayyy better than her younger sister pippa. so yeah offensive Butter London. Shame on you!!!!!
 [h=4]_An old colloquialism often used as a nudge by aging mums hoping for new grandbabies. __“Will we hear the pitter patter of little feet soon?” Congrats, Will __&__ Kate!\ source Butter london Website. _[/h]


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

im not into pinks but i actually like Girly alot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I am _so_ stealing that!
> 
> 
> Yowza!
> ...


 You know, it's a bit lighter than I expected, but lovely just the same.  I like the pale background with orange glitter peeping through.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hey, hey! I pop out for a few hours and meanwhile there's a party going on!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> new butter london polish Pitter Patter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pretty! I think the 'aging mums' reference is to grandmas to be (i.e. Kate's mum) not mums to be


----------



## Honi (Apr 25, 2013)

Have any of you tried the Fnug Holo-polishes? They look so insanely linear that I may perish, but I am not sure if theyre worth the money.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

I think they're calling the Queen old!  Actually, she'll be a great grandmother, so fair enough, she is old! I'd love to get this, but a) I'm not paying £13 for it, b) I'm not paying £5 for shipping! Humph!



kimibos said:


> new butter london polish Pitter Patter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought all 3 from Llarowe, but haven't tried them yet.



Honi said:


> Have any of you tried the Fnug Holo-polishes? They look so insanely linear that I may perish, but I am not sure if theyre worth the money.


----------



## Honi (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I bought all 3 from Llarowe, but haven't tried them yet.


  	Will you post pics when you do try them?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think they're calling the Queen old!  Actually, she'll be a great grandmother, so fair enough, she is old! I'd love to get this, but a) I'm not paying £13 for it, b) I'm not paying £5 for shipping! Humph!


  	    ohhh ok thanks girls for the translation and explanation! it looks like CG coconut kiss to me. i dont think im going to be hauling it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2013)

Sure! I have a lot of untried polish though, so it could be a while, lol.



Honi said:


> Will you post pics when you do try them?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

My Mum loved nail polish.  I wish she were alive to see my NP racks.  I often laugh just thinking about it because she would have wrestled me to the ground to get to that nail polish!  I'm kind to my toesies because I want my toesies to be kind to me.  They don't get NP color changes as often or the variety of colors, but they are none the less happy!







BuickMackane said:


> Hehe. Mine's a skincare and lippie freak.
> 
> My toesies get their polish fix throughout the year too. My feet have served me well over the years (having to carry my fat arse for the past 30 years is no mean feat) so they deserve to be treated
> 
> ...






This is not a dog---it's a snarky pony compared to my previous lap dog


----------



## liba (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My Mum loved nail polish.  I wish she were alive to see my NP racks.  I often laugh just thinking about it because she would have wrestled me to the ground to get to that nail polish!  I'm kind to my toesies because I want my toesies to be kind to me.  They don't get NP color changes as often or the variety of colors, but they are none the less happy!


  	That's great to have some great memories of a shared love!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> The orange looks so nice, I'm obsessed with anything orange right now so I feel like it will be a must-have!


 Me too Honi.  I can't get enough orange 'anything' lately. I purchased the entire Hayley Williams collection except for the MSF, which I already have. Today I ordered the orange eyeshadow, 'Farasha' from the Art of the Eye collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  H-E-L-L-O. That came right out of left field.  I also purchased orange cushions and pillows for the front patio furniture.  Perhaps I need a priest to perform an 'Orangeorism.'


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I hauled in a very small way - ordered this rather lovely looking Givenchy purple:
> http://www.bellachique.be/2013/04/g...le-vernis-and-croisiere-fuchsia-309-le-rouge/
> 
> (Currently most of my money is allocated for the *5* Mac collections that have launched in the UK today
> ...


 GORGEOUS


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

It has pink in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's not to like???  I don't have it---Googled it.  What don't you like about it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> new butter london polish Pitter Patter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's really pretty----glitter or shimmer???  I don't think they're calling Kate old but her mother might take offense---I suspect it's a bit tongue-n-cheek and not meant to offend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Today's polish change:





MAC's In the Dark Purple.  The hubby lurking in the background photo


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yeah Baby  [/COLOR]:yahoo: :clapping: :ymca: :yahoo: :clapping: [COLOR=0000CD]and toast to our thread starter, Kimibos[/COLOR] :drinks:  :cheers: :grouphug:


 CHEERS!!!!!!  I'll haul to that lol  idk wat to get yet tho  I want my orlys but the stores dont have them yet!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> new butter london polish Pitter Patter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it lol I hope it comes to Nordies or Macy's so I can swatch it and research ( compare to my purple I already have)!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's polish change:
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]MAC's In the Dark Purple.  The hubby lurking in the background photo :shock: [/COLOR]


have this and love it!  actually wore it one too lmao!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

I got the E-mail from Butter London-----Pitter Patter is GORGEOUS & it's a shimmer.  I LOVE shimmer.  Woo hoo----a must-have for me along with Poole.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

liba said:


> More like you're getting ready for the big prison break?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 25, 2013)

http://m.vampyvarnish.com/2013/04/deborah-lippmann-the-mermaids-summer-2013-collection#more-40109   DL MERMAID swatches on VV


----------



## Denae78 (Apr 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hiya!  The thing I do with structured polishes that are on the gloopy side is to put some np thinner  in. Also, using them over a similar base colour could help - only one coat reduces the  possibility for gloopiness.  Thank you! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 25, 2013)

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/ Karen has reviews of the summer chanel polishes!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 25, 2013)

Cut it out Naughtyp! 




 You're trying to now make me get the Lavender one too---I was trying to be good!






Naughtyp said:


> Karen has reviews of the summer chanel polishes!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Cut it out Naughtyp! [/COLOR]:nono: [COLOR=0000FF] You're trying to now make me get the Lavender one too---I was trying to be good![/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:headbang: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Nice swatches----I can't wait to wear mine[/COLOR]:eyelove:


 lol my bad!  I kno ppl have been waiting to see pics lol I want to see the blue one !  I'm getting azure tommorow  I got bel argus first, I can't wait to wear them both!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks Naughtyp i cant wait for to get the lilac/purple one. i wonder why she didnt get the blue one. i want that one the most.


----------



## MACina (Apr 25, 2013)

....I had no idea that Lancome had so many pretty polishes!


  	Maybe it would have been better if I had never seen all these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Today's polish change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's polish change:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       Gorgeous, i wonder if its a better option to match with all things Heroine.  Your hubby's picture is the Voice or  Image of reason in you polish area SO it must be REMOVE!!! LOL


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2013)

i agree macina, those lancome polishes are making me go nuts. i see myself adding and adding them in a cart SOON.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 25, 2013)

Joining the 200+ pages celebration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Chanels were to arrive today, but I missed the delivery. I have to wait until tomorrow. I'll take photos of my hauls. I'm so behind. I went to Ulta because I needed some more polish remover, and I picked up Essie Pretty Edgy and Haute as Hello. I'm going back tomorrow for some more China Glaze and Zoya during their B2G1 sale. I also have my eye on a few OPI polishes. Polka.com kept calling me because of kimibos. I think I'm going to answer it.

  	I want the new Butter Pitter Patter polish. Hope there's a Mother's Day sale so I can order it. I don't think I'm going to be able to wait for a Nordstrom sale to get the mermaid Lippmanns.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/ Karen has reviews of the summer chanel polishes!!!


  Drool. I have to have these.


----------



## Honi (Apr 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too Honi.  I can't get enough orange 'anything' lately. I purchased the entire Hayley Williams collection except for the MSF, which I already have. Today I ordered the orange eyeshadow, 'Farasha' from the Art of the Eye collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I just went on a hunt for a Morange dupe and bought Sleek lipstick in Tangerine Scream.. And now its all that i wear on my lips, lol! Orange pillows sounds neat though, i need some!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2013)

Woohoo! I'm going to get all my Enchanted Polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She posted this on Facebook: 

 [h=5]"Hi everyone! I want to thank you for your patience! Your orders are being processed and will be sent out in the order received. We anticipate to start the first round of shipping within the next week!"[/h]


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2013)

Love them all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> DL MERMAID swatches on VV


----------



## Monsy (Apr 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i agree macina, those lancome polishes are making me go nuts. i see myself adding and adding them in a cart SOON.


	And they have great formula

  	brush is wide so it gives that perfect rounded look around the cuticles. I love love love them


----------



## MACina (Apr 26, 2013)

....awesome!


Monsy said:


> And they have great formula
> *brush is wide so it gives that perfect rounded look around the cuticles.* I love love love them


----------



## Anneri (Apr 26, 2013)

Because I didn't post any manis for so long, I'm going to drown you in pics now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	First, yesterday evening I started to swatch my polishes that have been accumulating for a while until I ran out of nail sticks. Don't you hate when that happens to? It's so zen-like (or it's the fumes?) and the bam! no nail sticks and you have to stop right in the middle of your mountain of polish bottles and it takes 6 weeks to have them shipped from Hongkong. Disturbs the mood, I tell ya!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  	And yeah, I used some bikini advertisement as mat for painting.

  	And now I've a riddle for you aficionados!
  	I bought Zoya Daul from the 2012 Diva collection in Miami. Last night I decided to put it on, and because I've no life and live on the internet, I decided to look after some swatches first.

  	Okay, here is Scrangie's swatch from here blog (www.scrangie.com):
http://www.scrangie.com/2012/07/zoya-diva-collection-fall-2012-swatches.html
  	and here is Christine's (www.temptalia.com):
http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-daul-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches

  	Well, here's mine:




  	WTH?!

  	I mean, I obviously like it otherwise I hadn't bought it, but it's nothing like in the pics! Even the description is different. Christine cites the press release and says it's an purple base with gold sparkle. Well, mine is aspahlt grey that looks greenish in certain lights with golden sparkles.

  	Any ideas? Were there two Dauls?

  	And I remembered why I don't like Zoya particularly: it chips like the dickens on me. Honestly, I painted my nails last night, went to bed and woke up with chips in my mani.
  	Because of that, after my doctor's appointment today I decided to have a little fun and added OPI's Lights of the Emerald City.





  	I love it! Even if it's a pain in the behind - it really is gloopy!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo! I'm going to get all my Enchanted Polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Because I didn't post any manis for so long, I'm going to drown you in pics now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I only have enough sticks left to swatch my Chanels. I'm going to order more today. I'm surprised I went through my last batch as fast as I did. I think I'm going to order from Amazon so I'll get them faster.

  	That's really odd about Zoya Daul. Those are clearly different colors. Not sure if it's a batch problem or if they used the name more than once. I'm going to get a few Zoyas today that I saw in Ulta yesterday. One color is called Faye.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2013)

I used Lights of the Emerald City over a pastel Essie polish ( love and acceptance, wedding 2012 ), it looked pretty. I truly hate applying pastel polishes, it's so difficult but applying OPI polish as a top was clearly a good option.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm itching to do my nails. I've been walking around with bare nails for about 2 weeks. I was too crazy busy to do them before my convention, and too exhausted after. I think I'll do them in the next day or too. I've been looking for the Essence peel away base coat to try. I want to wear some glitters, but don't want to deal with the hassle of removing them.

  	I still have yellowing on my natural nails. The upper portion is yellow, but the base of the nail is my natural pink color. I guess the yellow is growing out a lot slower than I first thought. It's about half yellow/half pink. I'm going to keep an eye on it. I'll feel better when it's about a third yellow because then I'll know for sure it's growing out and not permanently stained.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> And now I've a riddle for you aficionados!
> I bought Zoya Daul from the 2012 Diva collection in Miami. Last night I decided to put it on, and because I've no life and live on the internet, I decided to look after some swatches first.
> 
> Okay, here is Scrangie's swatch from here blog (www.scrangie.com):
> ...


  	Eh? This looks more like Freja to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Edit - Umm, maybe not. I clicked on the pic to make it bigger and the finish looks different. Looks like you got yourself an UZO*!


  	* Unidentified Zoya Object


----------



## MACina (Apr 26, 2013)

Awesome, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lights of the Emerald City is stunning!



Anneri said:


> And now I've a riddle for you aficionados!
> I bought Zoya Daul from the 2012 Diva collection in Miami. Last night I decided to put it on, and because I've no life and live on the internet, I decided to look after some swatches first.
> 
> Well, here's mine:
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im not into pinks but i actually like Girly alot.





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It has pink in it :shock:  What's not to like???  I don't have it---Googled it.  What don't you like about it?[/COLOR]


  I'm not very keen on the pink base colour and the whole thing looks very uneven after 3 coats, plus it's already chipped on me. It's the shade of pink I dislike the most, don't think it looks very good on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you MACina 






CartoonChic said:


> Joining the 200+ pages celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2013)

Monsy said:


> And they have great formula
> brush is wide so it gives that perfect rounded look around the cuticles. I love love love them


 I love the Lancome wider brushes.  I love Dior for that very same reason.  It really does make a difference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow Anneri---you've been busy.  I love your nail sticks and I love the way you amended your mani with Lights of the Emerald City---so, so pretty.  Your Zoya NP looked gray and I love gray and/or silver NP, but what you did with it was pretty awesome!!  Love it!!!


Anneri said:


> Because I didn't post any manis for so long, I'm going to drown you in pics now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I used Lights of the Emerald City over a pastel Essie polish ( love and acceptance, wedding 2012 ), it looked pretty. I truly hate applying pastel polishes, it's so difficult but applying OPI polish as a top was clearly a good option.






 Dominique! I need to get that Lights of the Emerald City!!!


----------



## Honi (Apr 26, 2013)

I love Lights of the emerald city, looks gorgeous on darker colors aswell!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm itching to do my nails. I've been walking around with bare nails for about 2 weeks. I was too crazy busy to do them before my convention, and too exhausted after. I think I'll do them in the next day or too. I've been looking for the Essence peel away base coat to try. I want to wear some glitters, but don't want to deal with the hassle of removing them.
> 
> I still have yellowing on my natural nails. The upper portion is yellow, but the base of the nail is my natural pink color. I guess the yellow is growing out a lot slower than I first thought. It's about half yellow/half pink. I'm going to keep an eye on it. I'll feel better when it's about a third yellow because then I'll know for sure it's growing out and not permanently stained.


 Essence peel away base coat???  Do tell CC.  I'd like to hear your thoughts on that.  Is this something that might make me more amenable to wearing glitter NPs?  That would be awesome because I love how beautiful they look.

Glad your discoloration is getting better.  Have you been using your Dior cuticle cream?  It's supposed to encourage nail growth too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow.  I love this!  So pretty.


Honi said:


> I love Lights of the emerald city, looks gorgeous on darker colors aswell!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm itching to do my nails. I've been walking around with bare nails for about 2 weeks. I was too crazy busy to do them before my convention, and too exhausted after. I think I'll do them in the next day or too.* I've been looking for the Essence peel away base coat to try. *I want to wear some glitters, but don't want to deal with the hassle of removing them.
> 
> I still have yellowing on my natural nails. The upper portion is yellow, but the base of the nail is my natural pink color. I guess the yellow is growing out a lot slower than I first thought. It's about half yellow/half pink. I'm going to keep an eye on it. I'll feel better when it's about a third yellow because then I'll know for sure it's growing out and not permanently stained.


  	I bought it a few weeks ago, but my first attempt with it was not encouraging. I used some glitter polish over it and it hold up well for a few days, but removal was a pain. It didn't come away in one or two larger pieces, but in a billion tiny ones, and I felt that in the time the removal took and could've used nail polish remover instead. I also didn't feel that the whole process of literally scratching it off with my nails was good for them. I was a bit disappointed.
  	If you want to try it, apparently the ingredients are the same in something called Elmer's Glue?


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Dominique! I need to get that Lights of the Emerald City!!!


  	Yes absolutely ! It works on pastel, dark, deep colours as well.
  	But you need to get that one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : http://pamsan.wordpress.com/2013/02/26/opi-when-monkeys-fly/

  	SOURCE : PAMSAN


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I used Lights of the Emerald City over a pastel Essie polish ( love and acceptance, wedding 2012 ), it looked pretty. I truly hate applying pastel polishes, it's so difficult but applying OPI polish as a top was clearly a good option.





Anitacska said:


> Woohoo! I'm going to get all my Enchanted Polishes! :clapping:  She posted this on Facebook:  [h=5]"Hi everyone! I want to thank you for your patience! Your orders are being processed and will be sent out in the order received. We anticipate to start the first round of shipping within the next week!"[/h]


 yay!! ughh I hope I manage to snag one someday lol one with a castle!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 26, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Eh? This looks more like Freja to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will from now on call it only UZO, Buick! Lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks Naughtyp i cant wait for to get the lilac/purple one. i wonder why she didnt get the blue one. i want that one the most.


 the purple one is the best  I actually imagined it before I had it lol . last summer when I was wearing the original and I was in the shower! lol I was like omg what if she made a purple one? or a pink one?! hah  I will prob end up with all of them, I think there's a green one coming out too? with a green cream ? anyone remember seeing pics of that?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Because I didn't post any manis for so long, I'm going to drown you in pics now.    First, yesterday evening I started to swatch my polishes that have been accumulating for a while until I ran out of nail sticks. Don't you hate when that happens to? It's so zen-like (or it's the fumes?) and the bam! no nail sticks and you have to stop right in the middle of your mountain of polish bottles and it takes 6 weeks to have them shipped from Hongkong. Disturbs the mood, I tell ya!
> 
> And yeah, I used some bikini advertisement as mat for painting.  And now I've a riddle for you aficionados! I bought Zoya Daul from the 2012 Diva collection in Miami. Last night I decided to put it on, and because I've no life and live on the internet, I decided to look after some swatches first.  Okay, here is Scrangie's swatch from here blog (www.scrangie.com): http://www.scrangie.com/2012/07/zoya-diva-collection-fall-2012-swatches.html and here is Christine's (www.temptalia.com): http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-daul-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches  Well, here's mine:
> 
> ...


 totally understand about the nail sticks lol I never have enough I'm scared to think of how many I really need still lol I just need to label them already! they are taking up too much space


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I only have enough sticks left to swatch my Chanels. I'm going to order more today. I'm surprised I went through my last batch as fast as I did. I think I'm going to order from Amazon so I'll get them faster.  That's really odd about Zoya Daul. Those are clearly different colors. Not sure if it's a batch problem or if they used the name more than once. I'm going to get a few Zoyas today that I saw in Ulta yesterday. One color is called Faye.


 I saved three. sticks for my dior duo n the purple mermaid ;( now I also have both Chanel's n nymphea on the way  not to mention all my other brands I only did Zoyas butter London's and Illamasquas hard candy nails inc. ok and a bunch if ransoms DL  EL Nars.  basically I still have to swatch my Essie,  Opi , orly, china glaze, revelon, Sally Hansen and maybe some more ransoms lol. ughhh TMNP!!   sod is u go get some Zoyas today? I wanted to go to ulta ur I had to get my car towed ;/ thank. god my moms on vacation so I'm not without a car!  now I'm stuck at work  lol I want new np!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I used Lights of the Emerald City over a pastel Essie polish ( love and acceptance, wedding 2012 ), it looked pretty. I truly hate applying pastel polishes, it's so difficult but applying OPI polish as a top was clearly a good option.


 I hate applying pastels but I love how they look.  for a day or do then I usually add some sort  of glitter lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm itching to do my nails. I've been walking around with bare nails for about 2 weeks. I was too crazy busy to do them before my convention, and too exhausted after. I think I'll do them in the next day or too. I've been looking for the Essence peel away base coat to try. I want to wear some glitters, but don't want to deal with the hassle of removing them.  I still have yellowing on my natural nails. The upper portion is yellow, but the base of the nail is my natural pink color. I guess the yellow is growing out a lot slower than I first thought. It's about half yellow/half pink. I'm going to keep an eye on it. I'll feel better when it's about a third yellow because then I'll know for sure it's growing out and not permanently stained.


   Ifi u use enough coats of glitter the unusable peel off by themselves lol at least that's how I do it!  I remember reading that's rubbing lemons over nails helps remove yellowing or something I remember the article said to do it especially after wearing reds.  also if you smoke cigarettes that can cause yellowing


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> I love Lights of the emerald city, looks gorgeous on darker colors aswell!


  THIS pic had finally convinced me that I need to get Lights of Emerald City!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2013)

That is so weird! I have Daul and mine looks like it should. Maybe they mislabelled yours. I seem to think I have that colour, but I don't know what it's called and I definitely can't check now.

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 		 			And now I've a riddle for you aficionados!
 		 			I bought Zoya Daul from the 2012 Diva collection in Miami. Last night I decided to put it on, and because I've no life and live on the internet, I decided to look after some swatches first.

 		 			Okay, here is Scrangie's swatch from here blog (www.scrangie.com):
http://www.scrangie.com/2012/07/zoya-diva-collection-fall-2012-swatches.html
 		 			and here is Christine's (www.temptalia.com):
http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-daul-nail-lacquer-review-photos-swatches

 		 			Well, here's mine:




 		 			WTH?!

 		 			I mean, I obviously like it otherwise I hadn't bought it, but it's nothing like in the pics! Even the description is different. Christine cites the press release and says it's an purple base with gold sparkle. Well, mine is aspahlt grey that looks greenish in certain lights with golden sparkles.

 		 			Any ideas? Were there two Dauls?

 		 			And I remembered why I don't like Zoya particularly: it chips like the dickens on me. Honestly, I painted my nails last night, went to bed and woke up with chips in my mani.
 		 			Because of that, after my doctor's appointment today I decided to have a little fun and added OPI's Lights of the Emerald City.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/04/deborah-lippmann-summer-2013-mermaids.html?m=1 polish aholic has the mermaids but not the blue one! wtf I'm going to buy it today lol


----------



## Anneri (Apr 27, 2013)

Niiiiiiiice!

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/04/dior-le-vernis-summer-mix.html


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> polish aholic has the mermaids but not the blue one! wtf I'm going to buy it today lol


  	Ms. Lippmann's done herself proud with her specklies and mermaids.

  	I wish Nordies or wherever had a sale so that I could start pestering people for CPs


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 27, 2013)

Red creme fail, umpteenth edition:

  	My search for a red creme that I don't want to take off half an hour into wearing it continues. Here's Misa Chrysler Red, topped with L'Oreal Confettis. I really should have left it the hell alone. I love Confettis with pastels and medium-light shades but it looked beyond tacky over red.

  	Flash - no flash


----------



## Anneri (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> That's excellent news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Apr 27, 2013)

....WOW!


BuickMackane said:


> Red creme fail, umpteenth edition:
> 
> My search for a red creme that I don't want to take off half an hour into wearing it continues. Here's Misa Chrysler Red, topped with L'Oreal Confettis. I really should have left it the hell alone. I love Confettis with pastels and medium-light shades but it looked beyond tacky over red.
> 
> Flash - no flash


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi everyone. sorry you got a sucky Daul, Anneri.

  	Opi Lights of Emerald City looks gorgeous in light colors too like baby pinks. 

  	Buick i like the Confetti over Red! thats how i wore vogue on top of Essence Redvolution. 

  	i managed to get Picture Polish Paradise in a restock at llarowe. i cant wait to have it. 

  	im getting my orly polishes on monday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and poole and 2 other BL on Tuesday.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Buick i like the Confetti over Red! thats how i wore vogue on top of Essence Redvolution.
> 
> i managed to get Picture Polish Paradise in a restock at llarowe. i cant wait to have it.
> 
> ...


  	I dunno, I'm just not used to wearing red on my nails. I'm trying to like it but no luck so far.

  	Good news re: Paradise. It really is a special polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You got Poole? Awesome! Poole and Fit Baker have been the only BLs that have caught my attention lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Which other two did you get?


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You're too kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like it too maybe ur just biased against red creams lol I want Poole and fit baker too. and Champers and bobby dazzler lol  but I'm not feeling rushed to buy them! hopefully I can grab them in June lol.  I have to fix my car so I'm out $400  from my may budget!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello ladies, I found this on a French website

http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp

  	Duck Nail !


----------



## Anneri (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website  http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp  Duck Nail !


  Ah, Dominique you're scaring me!!! Quel horreur!!! Now I've to unsee this.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2013)

Ugh, hideous!



Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp
> 
> Duck Nail !


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp
> 
> Duck Nail !








  	My eyes! My eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't mean to sound unkind, but if any of you dear denizens of this thread decide to follow this ghastly trend, please resist the urge to share the outcome here. Or at least put a spoiler notice like "Buick go away". TIA.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2013)

I know : this is ugly ! Sorry if I was rude but I couldn't resist posting !


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I know : this is ugly ! *Sorry if I was rude* but I couldn't resist posting !


  	Never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You did the right thing. The world deserves to be aware of this abomination. Know thy enemy. Or something


----------



## Corally (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website  http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp  Duck Nail !


  RUN FOR YOUR LIIIIFE.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol I am escaping from here I think I posted the most hideous mani ever. I am some kind of a " Diablotine " sometimes


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I know : this is ugly ! Sorry if I was rude but I couldn't resist posting !


  	      OMG that looks sooo crazy. i google it and they do it on their toe nails too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i already find Long Faked French manicured nails Awful and Vulgar but OMG this Kills it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2013)

That's an achievement, be proud! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Dominique33 said:


> Lol I am escaping from here *I think I posted the most hideous mani ever*. I am some kind of a " Diablotine " sometimes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Are you serious?  Buick I love it!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No, no no---it doesn't look tacky!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Red creme fail, umpteenth edition:
> 
> My search for a red creme that I don't want to take off half an hour into wearing it continues. Here's Misa Chrysler Red, topped with L'Oreal Confettis. I really should have left it the hell alone. I love Confettis with pastels and medium-light shades but it looked beyond tacky over red.
> 
> Flash - no flash


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes absolutely ! It works on pastel, dark, deep colours as well.
> But you need to get that one too
> 
> 
> ...






Okay---if you insist----it's on the list!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

So powerless---I'll probably end up with all of them too






Naughtyp said:


> polish aholic has the mermaids but not the blue one! wtf I'm going to buy it today lol


----------



## Corally (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Red creme fail, umpteenth edition:  My search for a red creme that I don't want to take off half an hour into wearing it continues. Here's Misa Chrysler Red, topped with L'Oreal Confettis. I really should have left it the hell alone. I love Confettis with pastels and medium-light shades but it looked beyond tacky over red.  Flash - no flash


  I LOVE your mani! I command you to wear it for at least a day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Niiiiiiiice!
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/04/dior-le-vernis-summer-mix.html






Oh I just love brilliant colors---must have these, especially Sunnies, the orange one!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp
> 
> Duck Nail !


 Oh they're hideous---replacements for coke nails


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I know : this is ugly ! Sorry if I was rude but I couldn't resist posting !


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh they're hideous---replacements for coke nails


  	I don't even know what coke nails are. I just googled and found this, lol. http://www.nailnerd.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/coke-nail-art.jpg No? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Those duck nails are hideous. I'm sure ducks all over the world are offended that something that ugly is named after them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already hate french manicure with a passion, but that shape takes the cake.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2013)

^^ lol no naynadine, its having your nails long so you can cut your cocaine!!! or get a little in your little nail and sniff it.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh they're hideous---replacements for coke nails


  	 with that size you get an overdose! LOL


----------



## jennyap (Apr 27, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I don't even know what coke nails are. I just googled and found this, lol. http://www.nailnerd.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/coke-nail-art.jpg No?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hmm, that's the good version of coke nails. Try this... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Coke Nail


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ^^ lol no naynadine, its having your nails long so you can cut your cocaine!!! or get a little in your little nail and sniff it.


  	Oh, OK. Good to know... I guess, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You're too kind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Buick, don't deny yourself the splendor and beauty of *RED *



.  I looked up Paradise and it's 



!  Poole is in my shopping cart but the jury is still out on *"Fit Baker"* which looks a lot like *Bit Faker-*---


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hmm, that's the good version of coke nails. Try this... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Coke Nail


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Now we're the most well-aware, enlightened NP addicts enthusiasts on the planet!



Dominique33 said:


> Lol I am escaping from here I think I posted the most hideous mani ever. I am some kind of a " Diablotine " sometimes


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 27, 2013)

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]Just got home, I'm about to remover the best np ever ( color club eternal) I'm going to put on mermaid eyes ( the blue DL mermaid).  I went to ulta and got the mini bond set I really want to wear jinx! but I went and bought the blue mermaid cuz I havent seen any swatchs so I decided to do my own lol. I feel like I can relax a lil now haha until may. then I need my orlys  crap I just realized may is like a few days from now lol there is no hope for me!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I honestly don't know. I want to like them but I just can't. Not on me. I might as well give up and stick to wearing what feel good in. It's not like I'm otherwise picky about my NP colours and finishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I used to be like that with ANY cream polish I would always go for metallics, shimmers and glitters. now I wear everything but creams for last long, maybe a day or two before I have to spice it up somehow lol . I think ur mani looks cool   but  i hate painting my nails with red tho cuz it's so messy!  lol I still have plenty that he love from my mom at least lol


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> crap I just realized may is like a few days from now lol there is no hope for me!


  	    I cant wait to see your blue mermaid mani.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> crap I just realized may is like a few days from now lol there is no hope for me!






Can't wait to see your mani!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2013)

This is interesting fellow NP addicts enthusiasts:  






  	http://www.stylelist.com/view/10-bizarre-tricks-for-beautiful-hair-and-nails/?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmain5%7Cdl4%7Csec3_lnk1%26pLid%3D304211#!fullscreen&slide=aol_5838378


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2013/04/rescue-beauty-lounge-emoting-me.html
> 
> Look at Pause. Look at it! LOOK AT EEEEEET!
> 
> ...


  	OMG, i love them all but the green...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful!! 


Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu 545


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> OMG....I SO DO NOT even want to think of winter and holiday right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yeah, I can't even think of winter right now. LOL


----------



## Monsy (Apr 27, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Beautiful!!


  	thank you


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh I NEED that green/blue glittery goodness from Orly's new summer collection  Dont know if anyone has already showed them.
> 
> Here's some promo snaps:
> 
> ...


  	ok seriously, when do these come out?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

PARTY TIME!!! 


BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> Almost 200 pages for a thread with 10 or so regulars is an accomplishment* of sorts, no? We should celebrate!
> 
> ...


  	hehehehe  same here...  well.. :-(


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I honestly don't know. I want to like them but I just can't. Not on me. I might as well give up and stick to wearing what feel good in. It's not like I'm otherwise picky about my NP colours and finishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OMG, I'm dying...   but this ghastly type nails are common.  My cousin did a similar look.  It is not as wide as these, with a dip in the middle.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh i get your.  if you dont like red then you wont like anything on top of it. lol i love red. i cant wait to get paradise, i kind of want more Picture polishes. from BL i got poople, bossy boots and muggins. i still dont know about the rest of the summer collection. probably wont get them.
> *      OMG that looks sooo crazy. i google it and they do it on their toe nails too
> 
> 
> ...


  	I also hate the vampire pointy nails...  LOL


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2013)

It is vulgar, here we call them " cagoles " ( girls who wear that kind of manicure ), have you heard of Nabilla ? She epitomizes  porn culture ( under culture ), under IQ,  cheap, cheap, cheap and she's not pretty at all ( seeing her I know she underwent plastic surgery for her breasts, nose, cheeks and more I guess ).  Duck manicure would be perfect for Nabilla but curiously enough I found this manicure on Cosmopolitan.fr !

  	Back to neat manicures :

http://vernisenfolie.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/02543-lisa-longlerie-2.jpg

  	Great blue, Klein or Majorelle I don't know exactly but beautiful blue !

*SOURCE : Vernis en Folie*


----------



## Honi (Apr 28, 2013)

My current mani! Sally Hansen Electric Violet topped with an oldie but goodie: China Glaze Electric Lilac


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> My current mani! Sally Hansen Electric Violet topped with an oldie but goodie: China Glaze Electric Lilac


  	I love Electric Lilac. One of my first ChGs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do you have Sour Apple too? It's Electric Lilac's green sister.


----------



## MACina (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> My current mani! Sally Hansen Electric Violet topped with an oldie but goodie: China Glaze Electric Lilac


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

Not the best mani ever lol but here's Mermaids Eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I really like it, this one only needed two coats! I am going to get all of them but I like the original one the best!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Buick, don't deny yourself the splendor and beauty of *RED *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I honestly don't know what it's actually called. Most of the blogs I've seen call it FB but I noticed that the Butter London website calls it BF.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I really like it, this one only needed two coats! I am going to get all of them but I like the original one the best!!


  	Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So this collection has 4 new mermaids, right? Then we have the original of course. Imagine how gorgeous a mermaid skittle mani would look!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oooh I'm going to do that hen I have all 5 lol I got 3 so far


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

This weeks haul! Forgot to include the dior samba duo tho lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Color Club Eternal Beauty


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup, dead serious.  I think I have a warped notion of tacky. What do you expect from someone who combines VG Nicki 1 with a sky blue eye?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would have loved to see ur blue eye nicki combo!  makes me wanna I try it!  Lol!! ya most can only afford one addiction and right now mines np lol! i gotta have my np lol who needs coke when there's nail polish?!   I keep mixing up the names too Lol guess ill find out when I actually buy it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> My current mani! Sally Hansen Electric Violet topped with an oldie but goodie: China Glaze Electric Lilac


 oh I want this!!


----------



## Honi (Apr 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I love Electric Lilac. One of my first ChGs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No! Im gonna have to check it out


----------



## MizzMimmie (Apr 28, 2013)

Saw this on Instagram, decided to purchase such a nice spring/summer color Lancôme "Aqua Bleu" with Julep "Sienna"


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mermaid's nail polishes are really beautiful ! I have just one " Mermaid's dream " it'a a kind of sand and micro glitter texture,
  	Great and not dupable so far ! We don't have Deborah Lippmann here so I'll order from Beauty Bay but my wishlist is starting with the Chanel ones ( the 3 summer ones ) and Dior Mix looks very pretty too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Thanks for posting and sharing manis and polishes !


----------



## MACina (Apr 28, 2013)

.....awesome, Naughtyp!


  	Great haul and gorgeous manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## jennyap (Apr 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> My current mani! Sally Hansen Electric Violet topped with an oldie but goodie: China Glaze Electric Lilac


  	Wow, this is gorgeous!

  	Haul/photo time! (I went from a very small haul to a kinda large one. My untrieds drawer is almost full, eep!)

  	Oh, but let's start with a mani. I had a break from purple to put on AE Saint George.




  	Then the weekend haul, thankfully mostly cheapy/drugstore/on offer






  	My Boots just started stocking Sinful Colors (and Nails Inc, but I avoided that this time). These are
  	Let's Meet, Cloud 9, Hottie, Pinky Glitter, Bali Mist.






  	Got Confettis finally! L'Oreal was on 3 for 2, so also picked up Divine Indigo and Versailles Gold. Then the best bargain of the day, BL West End Wonderland, which was in a set with the lippy for £3! 






  	NYC Rock Muse, East Village, Prince Street






  	Look Beauty Cool Britannia (supposedly red, white & blue - the white is really silver, and the blue is sadly so subtle it's barely visible, but still like it), Maybelline Charged and Ready, Wine Shimmer (more pink IRL) 






  	Givenchy Croisiere Purple (from my previous haul), Lancome Aquamarine (couldn't resist after Monsy's beautiful swatches!) and Essie Hip-Anema


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

I can't quite envision the dip in the middle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No offense to your cousin but it sounds equally grotesque .


Dominique33 said:


> It is vulgar, here we call them " cagoles " ( girls who wear that kind of manicure ), have you heard of Nabilla ? She epitomizes  porn culture ( under culture ), under IQ,  cheap, cheap, cheap and she's not pretty at all ( seeing her I know she underwent plastic surgery for her breasts, nose, cheeks and more I guess ).  Duck manicure would be perfect for Nabilla but curiously enough I found this manicure on Cosmopolitan.fr !
> 
> Back to neat manicures :
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Be still my heart----Honi this is gorgeous.


Honi said:


> My current mani! Sally Hansen Electric Violet topped with an oldie but goodie: China Glaze Electric Lilac


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Beautiful mani Jenny!  I too needed a break from purple.  I'm certain St George was one of my selections in my original AE order--it's really pretty.
I love all of your NPs and swatches. I love your color and texture selections.  Enjoy them all!!!






jennyap said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!
> 
> Haul/photo time! (I went from a very small haul to a kinda large one. My untrieds drawer is almost full, eep!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

and welcome to the NP thread MiaaMimmie.  That's a really pretty mani.  Thanks for sharing!


MizzMimmie said:


> Saw this on Instagram, decided to purchase such a nice spring/summer color Lancôme "Aqua Bleu" with Julep "Sienna"


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Truly awesome haul Naughtyp!!!  Gorgeous mani too.  When you have on a NP that pretty you keep staring at your own nails right?


Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## MizzMimmie (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## MizzMimmie (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks!! 





Medgal07 said:


> :welcome2: [COLOR=0000FF]and welcome to the NP thread MiaaMimmie.  That's a really pretty mani.  Thanks for sharing![/COLOR]


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Truly awesome haul Naughtyp!!!  Gorgeous mani too.  When you have on a NP that pretty you keep staring at your own nails right?[/COLOR]


 Thank you! I need more fingers to wear all these beautiful colors lol.  totally lol at first I was like. hmm this is cool but then I went outside and HOLY COW I fell in love lol  in the sun it's amazing I didnt want to take it off!  I could t top looking at them even while I was driving lol very dangerous!!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 28, 2013)

MizzMimmie said:


> Saw this on Instagram, decided to purchase such a nice spring/summer color Lancôme "Aqua Bleu" with Julep "Sienna"


	beautiful color and formula you will love it


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Mermaid's nail polishes are really beautiful ! I have just one " Mermaid's dream " it'a a kind of sand and micro glitter texture,
> Great and not dupable so far ! We don't have Deborah Lippmann here so I'll order from Beauty Bay but my wishlist is starting with the Chanel ones ( the 3 summer ones ) and Dior Mix looks very pretty too.
> 
> 
> ...


 Great wish list Dominique!!!!  The Dior Duos are super cute.  The Chanel Azure & Bel Argus from the summer collection are both  really very  pretty.  I skipped the deep coral one, Lilis,-----well because it was just deep coral and seemingly a readily dupable shade.  In fact, it looks a lot like Dior's Riviera, which I already have.  If it's not, I might have to bite the bullit and purchase it.  As a flaming NP addict it only takes a subtle difference to give me a reason to add a new NP to my stash.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

DL love-----beautiful Naughtyp. 






BuickMackane said:


> Yup, dead serious.   Oh no Buick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I bought it a few weeks ago, but my first attempt with it was not encouraging. I used some glitter polish over it and it hold up well for a few days, but removal was a pain. It didn't come away in one or two larger pieces, but in a billion tiny ones, and I felt that in the time the removal took and could've used nail polish remover instead. I also didn't feel that the whole process of literally scratching it off with my nails was good for them. I was a bit disappointed.
> If you want to try it, apparently the ingredients are the same in something called Elmer's Glue?


	Thanks for your feedback. Glitter was everywhere after removing the Lippmann Staccato polish and I only had it on 4 fingers. I recall honey on boost mentioning the Essence base coat, so I wanted to try it. The reviews I read looked promising. I haven't had any luck in finding it, though. I think I'm going to give up looking for it after your review. Ah, good ol' Elmer's! I remember rubbing it on the palm of my hand as a kid and peeling it off pretending it was snake skin. It would probably be great as a glitter base.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Glitter was everywhere after removing the Lippmann Staccato polish and I only had it on 4 fingers. I recall honey on boost mentioning the Essence base coat, so I wanted to try it. The reviews I read looked promising. I haven't had any luck in finding it, though. I think I'm going to give up looking for it after your review. Ah, good ol' Elmer's! I remember rubbing it on the palm of my hand as a kid and peeling it off pretending it was snake skin. It would probably be great as a glitter base.


 lol I used to do that with glue too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Essence peel away base coat???  Do tell CC.  I'd like to hear your thoughts on that.  Is this something that might make me more amenable to wearing glitter NPs?  That would be awesome because I love how beautiful they look.
> 
> Glad your discoloration is getting better.  Have you been using your Dior cuticle cream?  It's supposed to encourage nail growth too.


	I haven't been able to find the Essence base coat, so I'm giving up. I haven't done squat to my nails for the past two weeks, so I haven't been using the Dior cream either. I plan to do my nails today or tomorrow and will get back into the swing of things.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> sod is u go get some Zoyas today? I wanted to go to ulta ur I had to get my car towed ;/ thank. god my moms on vacation so I'm not without a car! now I'm stuck at work lol I want new np!!


	I did go to Ulta the other day and got Zoya Faye, Tanzy and Piaf. I also got China Glaze Dandy Lyin' Around, Whirled Away and Creative Fantasy. I'm making another trip there before the sale is over, and to Sally's too.


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE your mani! I command you to wear it for at least a day!
> ...


 Good girl! *pats*


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp
> 
> Duck Nail !


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ask CC about her coke nail
> 
> 
> 
> .  I didn't know either until CC pointed it out.














  This is hilarious! I gave myself another nail cut just because. I want to wear my nails shorter for a while longer, so I've been without my coke nails for weeks now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't smoke. I think the yellowing was caused by the Salon Sciences base coat I was using. I'm going to try the lemons! I meant to before, but ended up using a lime instead. Don't think it was as effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tell us how you really feel!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is hilarious! I gave myself another nail cut just because. I want to wear my nails shorter for a while longer, so I've been without my coke nails for weeks now.






Too late---you're famous for it now---a true legend even!  My husband wants to know why I'm laughing so hard!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Great wish list Dominique!!!!  The Dior Duos are super cute.  The Chanel Azure & Bel Argus from the summer collection are both  really very  pretty.  I skipped the deep coral one, Lilis,-----well because it was just deep coral and seemingly a readily dupable shade.  In fact, it looks a lot like Dior's Riviera, which I already have.  If it's not, I might have to bite the bullit and purchase it.  As a flaming NP addict it only takes a subtle difference to give me a reason to add a new NP to my stash.


  	We NPAs ( even an absolute beginner like me LOL ) always find subtle reasons to add new polishes to our stash.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanel Azuré and Bel Argus and Lilis are gorgeous, Riviera and Lilis ? Well,

http://cdn2.fruitylashes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Dior-Addict-Vernis-537-Riviera-Swatch.jpg


*Source : Fruitylashes*


http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/product-reviews/chanel-lilis-nail-polish-2/


*Source : Makeupandbeautyblog*



  	I see the subtle difference lol, Lilis is not so bright as Riviera, assuming the fact that a " gel top coat " was applied on Riviera in this case !


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't smoke. I think the yellowing was caused by the Salon Scienc es base coat I was using. I'm going to try the lemons! I meant to before, but ended up using a lime instead. Don't think it was as effective. :haha:     I'm all over these! Although, they look very similar to to the Color Block colors Riviera, Lucky and Plaza. They also look like the Sparkling Shine collection colors without the glitter.       :ban:


  I didn't think you smoked but didn't know for sure!  the lemons really do help plus they smell good lol   I remember u mentioning that base coat now actually lol ughh I hate those nails I see girls with them sometimes I think it looks stupid lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It is vulgar, here we call them " cagoles " ( girls who wear that kind of manicure ), have you heard of Nabilla ? She epitomizes  porn culture ( under culture ), under IQ,  cheap, cheap, cheap and she's not pretty at all ( seeing her I know she underwent plastic surgery for her breasts, nose, cheeks and more I guess ).  Duck manicure would be perfect for Nabilla but curiously enough I found this manicure on Cosmopolitan.fr !
> 
> Back to neat manicures :
> 
> ...


	The color reminds me of YSL Bleu Majorelle as well, or maybe Dior Electric Blue.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> We NPAs ( even an absolute beginner like me LOL ) always find subtle reasons to add new polishes to our stash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I did a quick swatch of both on my nails. Riviera is more like an orange red. Lilis is more like a coral orange. Maybe like a melon color and softer than Riviera.

  	I love everyone's hauls and manis, by the way.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2013)

It's " L'Onglerie " a French brand, I don't know if you have the brand in the US. The nail polishes are good and not expensive at all.
  	The blue one is Lisa :
http://www.longlerie.com/vernis-a-ongles/vernis-classique/vernis-laque-bleu-lisa-02543


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a quick swatch of both on my nails. Riviera is more like an orange red. Lilis is more like a coral orange. Maybe like a melon color and softer than Riviera.
> I love everyone's hauls and manis, by the way.


  	Look I found this link :

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/

  	Please read carefully, it's important 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you are a 1000 % or more  NPA. Lilis looks gorgeous, to me the collection is a must-have ( the spring one was more déjà vu I think Emprise - Fracas - Accessoire pretty but I must admit I skipped the 3 )

  	And yes Cartoon Chic, this hideous duck manicure could have meant ban among NPAs but I do apologize, this was in very poor taste lol !


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

My hauls for the month. Haven't really been able to pay attention to them until now.











*ROW 1:* Samba Duo, Bahia Duo
*ROW 2:* Rock Coat Top Coat, Underground 824, Nymphea 307, Crystal 205, Tuxedo 908
*ROW 3:* Metallic Silver 072, Untitled Black 904, Ultra Violet 687, Electric Blue 606, Pink Graffiti 667
*ROW 4:* Lucky 659, Riviera 537, Psychedelic Orange 545, Mayan Red 753

  	I was supposed to have Aloha 638 as well, but it didn't get added to my order.







*ROW 1:* Attraction 545, Pearl Drop 511, Island 597, Peche Nacree 515
*ROW 2: *Ballerina 167, Rose Cache 521, May 535, Rose Exuberant 519
*ROW 3:* Bel-Argus 667, Azure 657, Lilis 647







*ROW 1:* YSL Bleu Majorelle 18; Essie Pretty Edgy 725, Haute as Hello 722
*ROW 2:* Illamasqua Jan, Lament, Purity, Caress







*ROW 1:* China Glaze Dandy Lyin' Around, Whirled Away, Creative Fantasy
*ROW 2:* Zoya Faye, Tanzy, Piaf

  	I'm amazed at how Creative Fantasy photographed. The color is completely wrong. It's a beautiful, vibrant grape purple, but it looks blue in my pic.


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 28, 2013)

CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great haul! Love the Chanels, Pearl Drop is beautiful, I should wear mine again.


----------



## jennyap (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm itching to do my nails. I've been walking around with bare nails for about 2 weeks. I was too crazy busy to do them before my convention, and too exhausted after. I think I'll do them in the next day or too. I've been looking for the Essence peel away base coat to try. I want to wear some glitters, but don't want to deal with the hassle of removing them.
> 
> I still have yellowing on my natural nails. The upper portion is yellow, but the base of the nail is my natural pink color. I guess the yellow is growing out a lot slower than I first thought. It's about half yellow/half pink. I'm going to keep an eye on it. I'll feel better when it's about a third yellow because then I'll know for sure it's growing out and not permanently stained.


  	Confession - I peel my NP off whenever possible, no special base coat! I don't force it, but if it will come away relatively easily I so do it. It seems to vary by colour, but even then sometimes one nail will come away in a single piece and another won't go at all lol! 

  	Interesting about your yellowing, I noticed today that I have about a third pink now. Unlike you I haven't changed my base coat, so it can't be that. However I have been using the Dior Creme Abricot.

  	And umm, AMAZING haul CC!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Look I found this link :
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/
> 
> ...








 The duck manicure is funny! I wonder if it will catch on as a trend. Those poor souls.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2013)

THUD great haul I am posting from my cellular phone so no smileys but yes. IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2013)

:shock: Amazing haul CC! They look gorg!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2013)

Amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> I love Electric Lilac. One of my first ChGs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My hauls for the month. Haven't really been able to pay attention to them until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Whoa! This is even more awesome. Way to go CC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn't even know Chanel had so many polishes lol.


----------



## Corally (Apr 28, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! This is even more awesome. Way to go CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me neither xD same for Dior. :lol:


----------



## Denae78 (Apr 28, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello ladies, I found this on a French website  http://www.cosmopolitan.fr/,manucure-la-tendance-du-duck-nail,2510718,1831125.asp    Lol, there was a woman with this on What Not To Wear not too long ago. It took them a lot of convincing for her to get rid of them.   Duck Nail !


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My hauls for the month. Haven't really been able to pay attention to them until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 puts my haul to shame lol!!  when u have time c an u please compare nymphea and illamasqua nudge? I can't stop thinking about nudge lol now it's $17 I shoulda just got it when it was $14!


----------



## MACina (Apr 28, 2013)

* AWESOME  *






  	CartoonChic, what an adorable haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









CartoonChic said:


> My hauls for the month. Haven't really been able to pay attention to them until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

CC honey this is not a haul----it's your very own *BOUTIQUE*!  It's so _*awesome*_!!!  I think the crown belongs to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I relinquish it with honor and pride in my fellow NPA! I have most of these and know you'll enjoy them immensely.  They're all so beautiful----good luck deciding what to wear first---you'll need it.  I can't wait to see all the new nail sticks.   I just love looking at them---I can only imagine how much fun it is painting them.  


CartoonChic said:


> My hauls for the month. Haven't really been able to pay attention to them until now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a quick swatch of both on my nails. Riviera is more like an orange red. Lilis is more like a coral orange. Maybe like a melon color and softer than Riviera.
> I love everyone's hauls and manis, by the way.


 Oh this presents a conundrum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -----NOT!  Well that's easy for a NPA---when in doubt just buy the darned NP.  



Far be it for me to resist anything close to orange/coral. Since I have Riviera & Chanel's Orange Fizz (lighter than them all), I suppose I should think of finding a place on the racks for Lilis


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 28, 2013)

damn CC, gorgeous!!!  

	I want those bags!


----------



## Honi (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG! CC! That haul is madness, thse polishes are gorgeous!


----------



## MRV (Apr 29, 2013)

Quote:


jennyap said:


> Confession - I peel my NP off whenever possible, no special base coat! I don't force it, but if it will come away relatively easily I so do it. It seems to vary by colour, but even then sometimes one nail will come away in a single piece and another won't go at all lol!
> 
> Interesting about your yellowing, I noticed today that I have about a third pink now. Unlike you I haven't changed my base coat, so it can't be that. However I have been using the Dior Creme Abricot.
> 
> And umm, AMAZING haul CC!


  	I have some gradient yellowing, too. I think it's just that the nails have been exposed more to polish on tips.


  	Tomorrow we are celebrating the 1st of May (we are eve celebrators), and I'm prepared for the carnival:





  	Lush Lacquer Green Genie.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 29, 2013)

Just wanted to throw in quickly: US ladies, I can of course CP the Essence base coat! Let me know! (The polish is quite cheap, a few euros, and shipping is comperatively cheap too.)


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to throw in quickly: US ladies, I can of course CP the Essence base coat! Let me know! (The polish is quite cheap, a few euros, and shipping is comperatively cheap too.)


  	Out of curiosity, how much does it cost to post, say, 5 bottles of NP to the US?

  	Here we have this stupid slot thing at the post office. If the envelope doesn't fit through (it's less than 3.5 cm wide so no NP's going to fit through that, even without the obscene amounts of bubble wrap I use) the envelope classifies as International Packet and it's a fixed EUR18.05 up until 2kg (to the US - Europe's cheaper, obviously). Much as I'd love to do some CPs it really isn't worth it for a few bottles. Good for 15 or so bottles though.

  	Incidentally, Kruidvat's about to start a BOGOF on all NP and nail care stuff so if anyone's after a big Catrice, Essence, whatever haul, gimme a shout


----------



## Corally (Apr 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Anneri said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to throw in quickly: US ladies, I can of course CP the Essence base coat! Let me know! (The polish is quite cheap, a few euros, and shipping is comperatively cheap too.)
> ...


 Yeah BOGO ompom: I'm def gonna get a few things. :nods:


----------



## Anneri (Apr 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does it cost to post, say, 5 bottles of NP to the US?
> 
> Here we have this stupid slot thing at the post office. If the envelope doesn't fit through (it's less than 3.5 cm wide so no NP's going to fit through that, even without the obscene amounts of bubble wrap I use) the envelope classifies as International Packet and it's a fixed EUR18.05 up until 2kg (to the US - Europe's cheaper, obviously). Much as I'd love to do some CPs it really isn't worth it for a few bottles. Good for 15 or so bottles though.
> 
> Incidentally, Kruidvat's about to start a BOGOF on all NP and nail care stuff so if anyone's after a big Catrice, Essence, whatever haul, gimme a shout








  	That's quite expensive!
  	We've it better, then: packages have to be under 5cm (that's the width of our slot) and 500g, then it's 3,45€.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's quite expensive!
> We've it better, then: packages have to be under 5cm (that's the width of our slot) and 500g, then it's 3,45€.


  	I know, it's madness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Maybe there are cheaper options available that I don't know of. Perhaps fellow Dutchies know anything?


----------



## Corally (Apr 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah BOGO ompom:  I'm def gonna get a few things. :nods:
> ...


  L'oreal Confettis (if I can find it, it's never in stock argh) Max Factor Fantasy Fire (same for this one) Catrice polishes  Sally Hansen insta-dri top coat Sally Hansen nail & cuticle oil Essence peel off base coat Kruidvat nail polish remover with pump Kruidvat nail polish remover jar (like the Bourjois one)  I have enough Sally Hansen maximum growth base coats (and other base coats) for now.   





BuickMackane said:


> Anneri said:
> 
> 
> > :shock:   That's quite expensive! We've it better, then: packages have to be under 5cm (that's the width of our slot) and 500g, then it's 3,45€.
> ...


  As far as I know it's really expensive to ship packages to other countries. :dunno:


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> I have enough Sally Hansen maximum growth base coats (and other base coats) for now.


  	I had a super hard time finding Confettis and Fantasy Fire. I did manage to find them during a sale, but it wasn't as good a sale as this one. Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I forgot Kruidvat carried SH! I'll grab a couple of Insta Dri too if my local has some.

  	I forgot the obligatory NP remover too. Tsk tsk. Did you try Essence Nail Art one? It does a great job with glitters.

  	Oh, that Bourjois remover. People keep raving about it but I can't see how you can remove NP simply by sticking your finger in a jar and wiggling it around. Surely you get bits of polish left near the cuticles?


----------



## Corally (Apr 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > L'oreal Confettis (if I can find it, it's never in stock argh)  Max Factor Fantasy Fire (same for this one)  Catrice polishes  Sally Hansen insta-dri top coat  Sally Hansen nail
> ...


  Thanks!  Yes I have 4 Essence nail art removers so I'm good for now. :lol: But who knows.. might pick up another one, you can never have enough np remover. :haha:  I love Sally Hansen. :bigheart:   I haven't tried the Bourjois one (I'm waiting for a good deal) so I'm gonna try a cheaper version first. I also have the Ici Paris equivalent (haven't tried it yet). But as far as I know EVERYTHING goes in the jar.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 29, 2013)

I love both the Bourjois pot and the Essence remover for glitter polishes! IMHO they deliver the same result!

  	I want such a good sale too. *sadface*


----------



## Corally (Apr 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I love both the Bourjois pot and the Essence remover for glitter polishes! IMHO they deliver the same result!  I want such a good sale too. *sadface*


 I think I'm just lazy :lol: I want to sit in front of the tv and wiggle my fingers in a jar lol.  It's been a while that we had BOGO on nail stuff, can't even remember the last time.. Unfortunately I can't buy a lot of Catrice polishes because I've just bought a bunch of RT brushes and I want so many things from upcoming MAC collections.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> It's been a while that we had BOGO on nail stuff, can't even remember the last time.. Unfortunately I can't buy a lot of Catrice polishes because I've just bought a bunch of RT brushes and I want so many things from upcoming MAC collections.


  	That's not being lazy. That's _multitasking_!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments about my haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The bulk of it comes from my two big planned orders on the 5th and the 11th. Then I placed orders during the Sephora sale, and when the new summer Chanels and Dior duos released. Then the rest is Ulta purchases. I ordered Dior Aloha last night, and I think I'm going to get the orange Lippmann mermaid today. I don't think I can wait 2 weeks to see if there's a Nordstrom sale.

  	Does anyone know if Nordstrom does price adjustments? Like if an item goes on sale within 1-2 weeks of purchase, they'll refund the difference?




Medgal07 said:


> Oh this presents a conundrum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I took a comparison pic for you as well! It's not the best picture. The colors aren't completely accurate, but you should be able to see that Lilis leans more coral than orange when compared to Riviera.

  	Chanel Orange Fizz - Chanel Lilis - Dior Riviera


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think I have to get this. Since I'm already in her Majesty's
> 
> ...


	The Diors are from the Cruise Collection that came out last year. The colors are Mango, Pastèque and Lime.

  	I love your mani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I find myself getting more and more interested in indie glitters. I've been hoping Llarowe will restock Winter Hyacinth. I'm adding Green Genie to my list.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 29, 2013)

PSA: Gilt.com has more Lippmann sets and a coupon for 30% off. MY30 The coupon is one time use.

  	The sets are already discounted from their full price if purchased individually, but the 30% makes the savings even better. I ordered 3 sets and the polishes are full size. I've been focused mainly on Lippmann glitters until now. Ever since I got the free Girls Just Want to Have Fun GWP, I've been wanting to branch out into her other finishes. I made sure to take advantage of the sale. I got 13 Lippmann polishes for $93. Full price for all of them would be over $200.


  	Set 1 = $49 ($9.80/bottle), $34.30 after 30% ($6.86/bottle)


 		Lara's Theme 	
 		Sweet Dreams 	
 		On the Beach 	
 		My Old Flame 	
 		Yellow Brick Road 
 
  	Set 2 = $49 ($9.80/bottle), $34.30 after 30% ($6.86/bottle)


 		Stormy Weather 	
 		Single Ladies 	
 		Hit Me With Your Best Shot 	
 		Dark Side Of The Moon 	
 		Don't Tell Mama 
 
  	Set 3 = $35 ($11.67 /bottle), $24.50 after 30% ($8.17/bottle)


 		No More Drama 	
 		Believe 	
 		Nefertiti 
 
  	Sweet Dreams is the only one I already own. I'll probably just give it to my daughter. I wish the code wasn't one time use. I'm thinking now I should've grabbed the set with the pink and red polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes *MRV* it's " dégueu " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but worse is the " bubble manicure " don't search, it's very ugly indeed.

  	Yes* Cartoonchic *electric blue are pretty, I don't wear them easily, I use them as a base and then I use Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe. It is more intense thus.
  	Blue, green and Paradise... http://pshiiit.com/2013/04/20/bird-of-paradise-by-dior-nail-art-plume-de-paon/ gorgeous mani I think. ( Source : Pshiiit )


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

OMG---I go to bed and awaken to this beauty and absolute bliss.  Those Dior's have been on my radar screen for some time now.  I think the add that I saw originally for them said summer 2013.  Regardless, I need them in my life and I alerted my Sax SA a couple of weeks ago.  I hope they are full-size, and I hope they're not going to be exclusive to any one store!

That Green Genie mani is GORGEOUS.  Certain manis and colors and hues just make my heart dance----this is one of them!!






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think I have to get this. Since I'm already in her Majesty's
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Naynadine, I love how we're often reminded of past loves (I'm speaking of NP here!) that deserve to be revisited---rekindle your love for Pearl Drop!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The color reminds me of YSL Bleu Majorelle as well, or maybe Dior Electric Blue.


 Yes CC!!  For certain it reminds me of Dior's Electric Blue---close seconds _*maybe*_---Essie's Butler Please and CG's Frostbite.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2013)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/-i8R1K3KeJnc/U...-h/c_TemperatureRisingHaulMAC4%255B6%255D.jpg

  	Temperature Rising swatches, I love the texture and also the colours ! I am adding them to my wishlist maybe ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SOURCE : MACKARRIE*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Out of curiosity, how much does it cost to post, say, 5 bottles of NP to the US?
> 
> Here we have this stupid slot thing at the post office. If the envelope doesn't fit through (it's less than 3.5 cm wide so no NP's going to fit through that, even without the obscene amounts of bubble wrap I use) the envelope classifies as International Packet and it's a fixed EUR18.05 up until 2kg (to the US - Europe's cheaper, obviously). Much as I'd love to do some CPs it really isn't worth it for a few bottles. Good for 15 or so bottles though.
> 
> Incidentally, Kruidvat's about to start a BOGOF on all NP and nail care stuff so if anyone's after a big Catrice, Essence, whatever haul, gimme a shout


 Anneri & Buick, that's very sweet of you both.  I'd sooner look for formidable dupes than have you go through any hassles w/CPs.


----------



## Honi (Apr 29, 2013)

My CC  Eternal Beauty showed up in my mailbox today, YAY!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Anneri & Buick, that's very sweet of you both.  I'd sooner look for formidable dupes than have you go through any hassles w/CPs.


	No hassle, hun! None at all!

  	Also, it gives me the opportunity to buy nice stuff even if I've to give it away afterwards.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Diors are from the Cruise Collection that came out last year. The colors are Mango, Pastèque and Lime.
> I love your mani!
> 
> 
> ...


 You know I thought I saw both you and HOB with photos of M, P & L, but I also saw an AD for Summer 2013---Repromote perhaps???


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

I did a polish change last night:  Chanel's Azure.  The hubster said, "That's a pretty color" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That he even noticed is SHOCKING!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I did a polish change last night:  Chanel's Azure.  The hubster said, "That's a pretty color"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So pretty!

  	I finally gave myself a mani last night. Chanel Tentation with Lippmann Candy Shop to accent. Boy, was I out of practice. The combination of shorter nails and not doing anything to them for a while meant polish got everywhere. I cleaned up as best as I could. I hope it's sunny for me to take a pic tomorrow. It's cloudy and the polish looks red instead of fuchsia in my camera.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow 2 days and i have missed soo much.

*Honi-* i love that CG purple glitter polish. i kind of want it. now. ebay im coming lol

*Naughtyp.*- thanks for the blue mermaid swatches. it looks gorgeous! also i luv the CC purple holo. i may haul the whole set in may. 

*Jennyap-  *Gorgeous A-england mani, and haul. i love sinful colors. Hottie is way better than the OPI from the katy perry collection. everything looks pretty. the loreal confettis, the lancome aqua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Medgal-* gorgeous chanel mani. all those summer colors look pretty. 

*CC-* Amazing, jaw dropping haul. period.

*MRV- *loving that lush lacquer. i have been checking them on llarowe and their etsy store. 

*Everyone*- PIcture Polish came up with this polish to remove glitter easy. here is the link to llarowe and Pshiiit blog. i have been wanting to get it but it sells out crazy fast.
http://shop.llarowe.com/collections/picture-polish/products/revolution

http://pshiiit.com/2013/04/21/blogger-revolution-par-picture-polish/


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks fro the swatches CC.   Nymphea and Nudge are dissimilar enough to justify both. I'm so afraid of using Nymphea because it's so pretty and I didn't get a backup.  I can see the subtle differences between Lilis & Riviera.  Chanel NPs stick around longer than most other LEs so I'm not rushing out to get Lilis.
> 
> *You know I thought I saw both you and HOB with photos of M, P & L, but I also saw an AD for Summer 2013---Repromote perhaps???*


  	Hmm, maybe it is a repromote. I'm not sure. I only know it as the Cruise 2013 collection.

  	http://cafemakeup.com/2012/11/23/dior-vernis-cruise-2013-mango-pasteque-and-lime/

  	SOURCE: Cafe Makeup


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hmm, maybe it is a repromote. I'm not sure. I only know it as the Cruise 2013 collection.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2012/11/23/dior-vernis-cruise-2013-mango-pasteque-and-lime/
> 
> SOURCE: Cafe Makeup


  	It seems to be a Holiday 2012 collection I think, after reading the article ( Cafe Makeup ), I don't think this collection is for summer 2013 but maybe I am wrong. Dior Mix 2013 is the summer collection I guess.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2013)

Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> I did a polish change last night:  Chanel's Azure.  The hubster said, "That's a pretty color"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2013)

_*and here are my mani's! *_

_*

 

 

 

*_
_*1. Essence Red-volution with Black Cat lacquer's Vogue as accent nail*_
_*2. Black cat Lacquer Four leaf Clover. the formula is alittle bit thick. *_
_*3. Black Cat L She's in parties on top of Orly Boho Bonet*_
_*4. CG Unpredictable*_

_*

 

*_
_*1. Orly Haul from Mash Up Collection Sparkling Garbage/ Harmonious Mess/ Pretty Ugly*_
_*2. Zizou got a Catnip Plant. *_

_*

 

*_
_*Mores Pics of Sparkling Garbage.i love this polish. i was a little bit mad cause it needs 3 coats. but its worth it. it looks Amazing! i hope orly does more polishes like this one. *_

_*

 *_
_*and Pretty Ugly Surprised me. its not a flat creme. it has purple, bluish shimmers. im very pleased with what i got from Orly. they Rock. i may get the Orange from mash up too.*_


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 29, 2013)

Gorgeous manis Medgal and Kimibos, but this furry critter stole your thunder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



_* 

*_


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _*[COLOR=008080]and here are my mani's! [/COLOR]*_ _*[COLOR=008080]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][COLOR=008080]  [/COLOR][COLOR=008080]
> ...


 Yay! I can't wait to get those orlys! how's this periwinkle compared to such a Budapest? lol sorry I keep asking for ccomparisons with that one lol. I only have a mini size of it so I'm trying to decide if I should get a full size bottle. please help! lol


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Gorgeous manis Medgal and Kimibos, but this furry critter stole your thunder!


  	      Zizou is such a spoiled brat,lol Thanks!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So pretty!
> I finally gave myself a mani last night. Chanel Tentation with Lippmann Candy Shop to accent. Boy, was I out of practice. The combination of shorter nails and not doing anything to them for a while meant polish got everywhere. I cleaned up as best as I could. I hope it's sunny for me to take a pic tomorrow. It's cloudy and the polish looks red instead of fuchsia in my camera.


 Wow CC--that sounds really pretty.   I love Tentation, and it must look amazing w/the pink glitter over it.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's to sitting in front of the TV wiggling ones' fingers in a jar. 






BuickMackane said:


> That's not being lazy. That's _multitasking_!


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 29, 2013)

Such pretty manis, kimibos.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Wow 2 days and i have missed soo much.
> 
> *Honi-* i love that CG purple glitter polish. i kind of want it. now. ebay im coming lol
> 
> ...


 Kimibos---thanks for the amazing links.  That's pretty awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It seems to be a Holiday 2012 collection I think, after reading the article ( Cafe Makeup ), I don't think this collection is for summer 2013 but maybe I am wrong. Dior Mix 2013 is the summer collection I guess.


 Perhaps a mis-print but this is 2013---perhaps it was out the beginning of the year like Jan/Feb.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments on my mani ladies!!


Anitacska said:


> Love it!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Kimibos---thanks for the amazing links.  That's pretty awesome stuff!!!


  	    no problem. im going to pm you or post if it comes back in stock. it looks like a dream. i have been using lots of Cotton and remover with the foil method, so i really want this base.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome manis Kimibos.  I'm falling in love with Sparkling Garbage and Zizou!!!! 


BuickMackane said:


> Gorgeous manis Medgal and Kimibos, but this furry critter stole your thunder!


 Thanks Buick.  I like Zizou the cat too, perched there in the warmth of the sun!


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the compliments about my haul. :encore:   The bulk of it comes from my two big planned orders on the 5th and the 11th. Then I placed orders during the Sephora sale, and when the new summer Chanels and Dior duos released. Then the rest is Ulta purchases. I ordered Dior Aloha last night, and I think I'm going to get the orange Lippmann mermaid today. I don't think I can wait 2 weeks to see if there's a Nordstrom sale.  Does anyone know if Nordstrom does price adjustments? Like if an item goes on sale within 1-2 weeks of purchase, they'll refund the difference?    Nah, you can keep the crown. I just want more polish! :haha:     I tried taking a comparison pic for you, but it's cloudy today. Nymphea and Nudge are definitely in the same color family. Nudge is slightly lighter than Nymphea. I'd say Nudge is more pastel because it looks like there's more white in it. Nymphea is like a tinted version of Nudge.  Dior Nymphea - Illamasqua Nudge
> 
> I took a comparison pic for you as well! It's not the best picture. The colors aren't completely accurate, but you should be able to see that Lilis leans more coral than orange when compared to Riviera.  Chanel Orange Fizz - Chanel Lilis - Dior Riviera


 tha nk you CC! Nudge stays on the wishlist lol   I'm  pretty sure Nordies will do a price adjustment


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I did a polish change last night:  Chanel's Azure.  The hubster said, "That's a pretty color" :shock:  That he even noticed is SHOCKING![/COLOR]


 Beautiful!!! makes me wanna use it tonight after I get home   my mom is already planning to use the blue one her toes! lol and she wants to jack my sephora tote I got during the VIB sale! haha it's always nice when your SO noticed np changes lol mine really like color club eternal beauty


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Wow 2 days and i have missed soo much.  *Honi-* i love that CG purple glitter polish. i kind of want it. now. ebay im coming lol  *Naughtyp.*- thanks for the blue mermaid swatches. it looks gorgeous! also i luv the CC purple holo. i may haul the whole set in may.   *Jennyap-  *Gorgeous A-england mani, and haul. i love sinful colors. Hottie is way better than the OPI from the katy perry collection. everything looks pretty. the loreal confettis, the lancome aqua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No prob!  picture polish sells out so quick but ill add it to my wishlist! I really want jade, Tiffany, honeydew, Ohara, jealous, starry night and focus.   





Honi said:


> My CC  Eternal Beauty showed up in my mailbox today, YAY!


 you will love it!!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone know if the illamasqa polishes are 3 free?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2013)

i would say yes, most if not all brands are 3 free now.
  	this is what sephora says
*What it is formulated WITHOUT:*
- Parabens
- Sulfates 
- Phthalates


LC Balthazar said:


> Anyone know if the illamasqa polishes are 3 free?


----------



## MACina (Apr 29, 2013)

GORGEOUS manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  Zizou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









kimibos said:


> _*and here are my mani's! *_
> 
> _*
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> it's always nice when your SO noticed np changes lol mine really like color club eternal beauty


 Oh do Naughtyp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a fun color to wear---and put on a little Parrot e/s from AOTE collex!


----------



## Honi (Apr 30, 2013)

Naughtyp: I am SURE that I will love it, purple is my fav colour! And with some rainbows thrown into the mix it cant get any better ;-)

  	Kimibos: Sparkling Garbage looks gorgeous, cant wait for mine!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh you evil enablers, you!

  	Now I've to have Sparkling Garbage, but I can't find it any longer on ebay!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2013)

The PolishAholic has swatches of the Zoya Irrisistible collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/04/Zoya-Summer-2013-Irresistible-Collection-Swatches-Review.html I think I'll be good and only get Rikki and Tinsley.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh you evil enablers, you!
> 
> Now I've to have Sparkling Garbage, but I can't find it any longer on ebay!


  	Enchantedbeautyspot carries Orly but doesn't get new collections in very quickly. She'll probably have the Mash-Up collection up sometime in May.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the lancome polishes and brush {which is wide ala Sally Hanson}

  	Believe it or not I once calculated the price of polishes per whatever it is sold in... .1 oz ?   is that right ? and Lancome tops Chanel pricewise but I don't think people realize it cus they are smaller bottles. At least my husband hasn't realized it which means I get to haul them a wee bit more than other brands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I absolutely adore 154M miss coquelicot which I realize is a plain boring red cream.  Still it is the perfect, for me, red cream


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Zizou is such a spoiled brat,lol Thanks!!


  	Oi! Cat servant! Know your place!


----------



## MRV (Apr 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh you evil enablers, you!
> 
> Now I've to have Sparkling Garbage, but I can't find it any longer on ebay!


  	Wow, that was fast. Hope you can find one. It looks really nice.


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Love the Garbage  - got mine just today + a bunch of other goodies!


  	Sweet! Where did you order them?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> *Thanks, CC! I think they will restock WH in May. You'll have to be prepared though, they can go in seconds.*
> 
> Thanks, Medgal! I think it would look lovely on you.
> 
> ...


  	I signed up to be notified last week, but got the email notification at 3am this past Saturday. By the time I saw it, it was sold out again. I don't even know why I want that polish so bad. I just do. Any stalking tips for the site? It seems worse than MAC in terms of how fast things can sell out.


----------



## MRV (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I signed up to be notified last week, but got the email notification at 3am this past Saturday. By the time I saw it, it was sold out again. I don't even know why I want that polish so bad. I just do. Any stalking tips for the site? It seems worse than MAC in terms of how fast things can sell out.


  	The last time WH was available was April 1st. The only time this year so far if I remember correctly. If you follow (the end of) this link, you will know when they restock Femme Fatale:

  	http://shop.llarowe.com/pages/estimated-arrival-of-shipments


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> I ordered them from eBay (misssaigon) last Monday, the 22nd. They came fast!
> 
> 
> The last time WH was available was April 1st. The only time this year so far if I remember correctly. If you follow (the end of) this link, you will know when they restock Femme Fatale:
> ...


 * MRV *: Zizou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is cute. The green mani is impressive, very shiny green !

*Medgal *: BEAUTIFUL mani !


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> I ordered them from eBay (misssaigon) last Monday, the 22nd. They came fast!
> 
> 
> The last time WH was available was April 1st. The only time this year so far if I remember correctly. If you follow (the end of) this link, you will know when they restock Femme Fatale:
> ...


	Thank you! I have hope I'll get it now.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i would say yes, most if not all brands are 3 free now. this is what sephora says  *What it is formulated WITHOUT:*
> - Parabens
> - Sulfates
> - Phthalates


 Thanks!


----------



## BuickMackane (Apr 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> I ordered them from eBay (misssaigon) last Monday, the 22nd. They came fast!


  	They did indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm going to wait for Enchantedbeautyspot to stock them. It's going to work out cheaper that way. I'm in no hurry. I haven't even decided which ones I want yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

Only Scotch Naturals are safe ( or organic nail polishes )

http://www.bazar-bio.fr/vernis-a-ongles-bio/548-scotch-naturals-vernis-a-ongles-a-l-eau.html

  	I've never tried them but they're not so long-wearing as other nail polishes, water-based formula in fact.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> * MRV *: Zizou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      Thanks!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kimibos !


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Kimibos !


  	    Hi dominique. its a shame those scotch polishes dont last and are that "natural" they have some pretty colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Dominique!!!


BuickMackane said:


> They did indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 That's the spirit Buick.  It's not as if any of us have a shortage of NP.  If we miss out on one, some other amazing product is right around the corner.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hi dominique. its a shame those scotch polishes dont last and are that "natural" they have some pretty colors.


  	Yes but for pregnant women they are strongly recommanded in fact. Water-based means it's not super fast drying, I guess it takes a while before having a perfect mani/pedi but the formula is a non toxic one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'll try one of them, they are quite pricey, but I agree some colours are gorgeous. Love the bottle too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dominique!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Amazing nail polishes are ALWAYS right around the corner for us all !


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

I purchased this pink one ( very bright, gorgeous colour and LE ), I had 10 € off  ! http://www.fashion.ie/imagebank/art...arge/YSL-Baby-Doll-Collection-Nail-Polish.jpg

  	I really recommend it if you love bright pink  shades ( I don't know if you have the collection in the US but ordering online is possible I guess, available here and in the UK around May 22 ). 

  	SOURCE : FASHION.IE


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Amazing nail polishes are ALWAYS right around the corner for us all !






 Yes Dominique---and sometimes too often


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :nods:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yes Dominique---and sometimes too often :haha: [/COLOR]


*) yes but no, a NPA worthy of the name has always good reasons to dive into polisses  lol! *


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I purchased this pink one ( very bright, gorgeous colour and LE ), I had 10 € off  ! http://www.fashion.ie/imagebank/art...arge/YSL-Baby-Doll-Collection-Nail-Polish.jpg
> 
> I really recommend it if you love bright pink  shades ( I don't know if you have the collection in the US but ordering online is possible I guess, available here and in the UK around May 22 ).
> 
> SOURCE : FASHION.IE


  	     i actually like that pink. nice haul.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I purchased this pink one ( very bright, gorgeous colour and LE ), I had 10 € off  ! http://www.fashion.ie/imagebank/art...arge/YSL-Baby-Doll-Collection-Nail-Polish.jpg
> 
> I really recommend it if you love bright pink  shades ( I don't know if you have the collection in the US but ordering online is possible I guess, available here and in the UK around May 22 ).
> 
> SOURCE : FASHION.IE


	I want! Thanks for sharing. I didn't know anything about this collection. I found this information after some research, but I haven't seen the polish appear at Sephora yet.

  	http://shopping.yahoo.com/blogs/fashionate/ysl-beaute-launches-babydoll-mascara-color-collection-004317713.html

  	SOURCE: Yahoo Fashionate


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I purchased this pink one ( very bright, gorgeous colour and LE ), I had 10 € off  ! http://www.fashion.ie/imagebank/art...arge/YSL-Baby-Doll-Collection-Nail-Polish.jpg
> 
> I really recommend it if you love bright pink  shades ( I don't know if you have the collection in the US but ordering online is possible I guess, available here and in the UK around May 22 ).
> 
> SOURCE : FASHION.IE


 That's gorgeous!  I didn't see Rose Baby Doll but there's a few other similar pinks.  Is there a corresponding number with Rose baby Doll?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want! Thanks for sharing. I didn't know anything about this collection. I found this information after some research, but I haven't seen the polish appear at Sephora yet.
> http://shopping.yahoo.com/blogs/fashionate/ysl-beaute-launches-babydoll-mascara-color-collection-004317713.html
> 
> SOURCE: Yahoo Fashionate


 It doesn't appear to be at Nordie's either CC.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It doesn't appear to be at Nordie's either CC.


	I found it at YSLbeauty.com. Debating an order. Don't want to pay for shipping. Not sure if it will pop up elsewhere.

  	EDIT: I'm messing around with the website to figure out shipping, and it won't let me check out. A message appears saying it's no longer available to purchase.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I found it at YSLbeauty.com. Debating an order. Don't want to pay for shipping. Not sure if it will pop up elsewhere.
> EDIT: I'm messing around with the website to figure out shipping, and it won't let me check out. A message appears saying it's no longer available to purchase.


  	give them a call, maybe they give you free shipping, because of all the trouble the website is giiving you.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

CC i think i want to sign up for guilt.com  i want to check those Deborah lippmanns.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC i think i want to sign up for guilt.com  i want to check those Deborah lippmanns.


	If you're going to order, you need to do it today. The 30% off ends tonight. I'll PM a referral.

  	I also took your advice and called YSL. They said the polish is no longer available in their system. That's why I couldn't check out.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> If you're going to order, you need to do it today. The 30% off ends tonight. I'll PM a referral.
> I also took your advice and called YSL. They said the polish is no longer available in their system. That's why I couldn't check out.


  	   thanks. and sorry the polish is not available.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 30, 2013)

Im getting my BL 's today. waiting for the UPS Truck


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks. and sorry the polish is not available.


	I think it just may be too "new" and they're still updating the site. I'd much rather it show up at Nordstrom or Sephora anyway so I can get points.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I found it at YSLbeauty.com. Debating an order. Don't want to pay for shipping. Not sure if it will pop up elsewhere.
> EDIT: I'm messing around with the website to figure out shipping, and it won't let me check out. A message appears saying it's no longer available to purchase.


 The site is acting weird. Multi quote is not available. Any hoo---I'm with you-----free shipping is always the better option


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to throw in quickly: US ladies, I can of course CP the Essence base coat! Let me know! (The polish is quite cheap, a few euros, and shipping is comperatively cheap too.)


  	what is this?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh God, I'm lost again...   I'm just gonna sit back and wait for the Orly, China Glaze and Essie collex I want.


----------



## Naughtyp (Apr 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OPI YASABP is way more purple and bright. Harmonious mess is more white, lighter. you definitely need both.        Thanks, girl you need Sparkling garbage!!! and Zizou is being spoiled by the internet now lol he is crazy with spring right now. belly up since the morning. he meows and meows so i open the window at like 5am. crazy cat. tanning is no good.        i want more picture polishes too but i have to cut a brand out lol the budget wont approve the brand right now.      Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks girl!! still planning to buy the entire set lol


----------



## liba (Apr 30, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Oh God, I'm lost again...   I'm just gonna sit back and wait for the Orly, China Glaze and Essie collex I want.


  	Me too - I know I want a couple of those Bond Girl sands from OPI too! And there's a micro-glitter collection from Orly that's supposed to come out around the same time as Mash Up that has potential. I pretty much have given up on the high end polish for the time being. I AM wearing Ablaze np right now, though, and I love it. Definitely worth that A grade from Temptalia. I'm glad I can resist those Chanels…I wore the similar ones from CG Bohemian collection TO DEATH last fall and still have plenty left for more...

  	I think for now, I want the light pink and dark purple OPI sands, the robin's egg blue, purple, neon orange and sparkling garbage from Mashup, pretty much ALL of CG Sunsational plus 2 or 3 of the CG Texture ones.

  	It's funny because I've only JUST managed a manicure with each of the many polishes I got for Spring and it's suddenly time for the summer ones!


----------



## MRV (May 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thanks! are you going to do your next mani with SG??!!! Do it hahaha Enjoy your other Goodies too


  	Not yet but hopefully soon! I want to ditch the pastels already and just play with the colorful ones!

  	Now I'm wearing one of the Etude House's Ice Cream polishes. This is much better than the pale pink one I wore a while ago.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's gorgeous!  I didn't see Rose Baby Doll but there's a few other similar pinks.  Is there a corresponding number with Rose baby Doll?


  	I didn't see any number, just " Rose Baby Doll " on the packaging.
  	Thanks Medgal, yes I think it's dupable but it's really glossy and very bright ! It's chilly here ( 14 ° so far I know ) but when the sun shines again, I'll wear it !


----------



## MACina (May 1, 2013)

Awesome haul, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee all these polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> I'm helping you! Got some pretty good pics (yay for the light and sunshine).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2013)

Great haul ! BRAVO.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

MRV, great haul. The ice cream mani is too cute.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

My Lippmanns from Gilt will be delivered Friday. I thought shipping would take longer.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

Beautiful, gorgeous colors in this _*awesome*_ haul MRV!   Love your ice-cream mani---looks delicious! 



MRV said:


> I'm helping you! Got some pretty good pics (yay for the light and sunshine).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want! Thanks for sharing. I didn't know anything about this collection. I found this information after some research, but I haven't seen the polish appear at Sephora yet.
> http://shopping.yahoo.com/blogs/fashionate/ysl-beaute-launches-babydoll-mascara-color-collection-004317713.html
> 
> SOURCE: Yahoo Fashionate


  	The polish has no number but I still don't know if it's LE or not, Sephora.fr does not mention it is LE it does mention the lip stain is LE though. I am wearing it now and it reminds me of Nars Anardana but maybe a touch lighter in fact. I'll check that tomorrow as I have just finished my pedi !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The polish has no number but I still don't know if it's LE or not, Sephora.fr does not mention it is LE it does mention the lip stain is LE though. I am wearing it now and it reminds me of Nars Anardana but maybe a touch lighter in fact. I'll check that tomorrow as I have just finished my pedi !


  	I'm thinking the YSL polish will pop up in other places eventually. It seems to be taking Sephora a bit longer to release newly launched collections online. Anardana, Ratin Jot and Amchoor are still on my to-buy list. I have the other 3 colors. I've been waiting to NARS to have a sale. I also want the new Pierre Hardy duos.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm thinking the YSL polish will pop up in other places eventually. It seems to be taking Sephora a bit longer to release newly launched collections online. Anardana, Ratin Jot and Amchoor are still on my to-buy list. I have the other 3 colors. I've been waiting to NARS to have a sale. I also want the new Pierre Hardy duos.


  	The Thakoon collection is really beautiful, I hope you'll get them asap and the duos, you mean the 6 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just need one I think, Ethno Run but the whole collection is great ! I'll skip the blushes but a duo polish has to be mine !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The Thakoon collection is really beautiful, I hope you'll get them asap and the duos, you mean the 6 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm dreaming of Kutki, and Amchoor, but they're all so, so pretty!!  I can't remember the last time I saw a goos NARS sale.  It's time.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm dreaming of Kutki, and Amchoor, but they're all so, so pretty!!  I can't remember the last time I saw a goos NARS sale.  It's time.


  	Kutki is a lovely pastel blue but applying pastel polishes is so impossible, even with a Nars one ! I don't have Amchoor but it looks so bright and vibrant ! I have Koliary, pretty blue too. A Nars Sale ? I don't know if we have that here, well I have to check that too ! Have you already done your wish list for the duo polishes ?  The packaging is classy, shades too !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm dreaming of Kutki, and Amchoor, but they're all so, so pretty!!  I can't remember the last time I saw a goos NARS sale.  It's time.


  	I don't know why everyone seems to be stingy with their sales lately. I think NARS usually has a 20% off sale in the spring/summer.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> The neon orange is a true traffic stopper!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	NICE HAUL!!!   i think i want the orange orly now! the cone mani is pretty! please report back to me, i want to know more abour Opi Jinx and the CG texture. i think im going to be haulling the blue one.i really wish they had glitter and sparkle like the other sand brands.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not sure if I'll get all 6 duos. I know want at least 4 - Ethno Run, Sharplines, Vertebra, and Sharks. I love NARS blush, so I ordered both of them today.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone seems to be stingy with their sales lately. I think NARS usually has a 20% off sale in the spring/summer.


  	   i think they have it around the holidays . last year it was in november. do they have 2 per year?


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

Just wanted to say a quick hello! I'm here, reading every so often, but I have been so busy lately and I haven't bought any new nail polish for days now (shock horror!), I don't really have anything to report. I still haven't heard from Enchanted Polish, but I'm just assuming she's churning out all those lovely polishes she's sold already. So I'm going to have to wait patiently.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not sure if I'll get all 6 duos. I know want at least 4 - Ethno Run, Sharplines, Vertebra, and Sharks. I love NARS blush, so I ordered both of them today.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why everyone seems to be stingy with their sales lately. I think NARS usually has a 20% off sale in the spring/summer.


  	Thank you CartoonChic, I'll watch carefully, didn't notice before there were sales !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

Anitacska.  Grace us with one of your lovely manis when things slow down!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think they have it around the holidays . last year it was in november. do they have 2 per year?


	I know they were 2 sales last year, and I think the year before that.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Anitacska.  Grace us with one of your lovely manis when things slow down!


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

Will do! 



CartoonChic said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> If you're going to order, you need to do it today. The 30% off ends tonight. I'll PM a referral.
> I also took your advice and called YSL. They said the polish is no longer available in their system. That's why I couldn't check out.


 I wish I had known Gilt would be selling the DLs as sets.  I got most of those polishes as singles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sets are a pretty good deal.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

Vampy Varnish has swatches of the Orly Mash up collection. 
http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/05...ampaign=orly-mash-summer-2013-swatches-review

  	I really dont understand her swatch of SP. i do agree that its sheer but no way it looks like that after 3 coats. it looks to me like she didnt put any effort into doing this swatches. by 3 coats my nails look like the ones from the german blogger. 

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.com/2013/03/orly-sparkling-garbage-orly-mash-up.html


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

Hi there. i hope your polishes arrive safe and soon. woah im amazed you havent haul much. staying away from tkmaxx? huh LOL


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2013)

I haven't been shopping for a whole week, lol! Also haven't ordered anything online. I must be ill. 



kimibos said:


> Hi there. i hope your polishes arrive safe and soon. woah im amazed you havent haul much. staying away from tkmaxx? huh LOL


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

i just placed my first order from 8to8beauty.com 
  	i got

  	China Glaze  Atlantis
  	Color Club Holiday Splendor
  	Color club Beyond the mistletoe 
  	Color club Fashion addict 
  	Color Club Magic Attraction. 

  	i cant wait for fashion addict.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't been shopping for a whole week, lol! Also haven't ordered anything online. I must be ill.


  	   yep you sound ill


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i just placed my first order from 8to8beauty.com
> i got
> 
> *China Glaze  Atlantis*
> ...


  	I was just looking at swatches of China Glaze Atlantis today! I figured I had no chance in getting it. Must be a sign. Let me know how you like ordering from them. The prices look great.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was just looking at swatches of China Glaze Atlantis today! I figured I had no chance in getting it. Must be a sign. Let me know how you like ordering from them. The prices look great.


  	    i will. i think their shipping is better too $7 instead of the $10 at transdesign. their color clubs are just $3 and not $8-10.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i will. i think their shipping is better too $7 instead of the $10 at transdesign. their color clubs are just $3 and not $8-10.


	I think I'm in China Glaze heaven with that site. So many colors I've wanted are in my grasp. How long does it say shipping will take for you?


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I'm in China Glaze heaven with that site. So many colors I've wanted are in my grasp. How long does it say shipping will take for you?


  	 they dont say. they add your shipping later. but the minimum is $7 with usps first class.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> they dont say. they add your shipping later. but the minimum is $7 with usps first class.


	Thanks. I'm hoping I can be patient for you to report back.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

my BL Haul  Bossy Boots/ Poole/ Muggins  
  	my Bossy Boots mani/ i dont know what to think about it. its very unique but dont know if i like it much
  	Orly Harmonious Mess/ a very Cool tone pale Lavander on me.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my BL Haul  Bossy Boots/ Poole/ Muggins
> my Bossy Boots mani/ i dont know what to think about it. its very unique but dont know if i like it much
> Orly Harmonious Mess/ a very Cool tone pale Lavander on me.


	Beautiful! I'm still in awe at how fast you change your polish. I haven't worn Bossy Boots yet, but I really like it.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful! I'm still in awe at how fast you change your polish. I haven't worn Bossy Boots yet, but I really like it.


  	    thanks.  lol a true addict.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't been shopping for a whole week, lol! Also haven't ordered anything online. I must be ill.


 I'm go into major withdrawal when I don't get packages. 



 If something doesn't arrive here by Friday you guys will be writing to me in rehab!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i just placed my first order from 8to8beauty.com
> i got
> 
> China Glaze  Atlantis
> ...






That's pretty major Kimibos.  Keep that up and you'll be wiggling with nail polish bliss or whatever we called it 100 pages ago. 



CC knows.  She has it all the time


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I'm in China Glaze heaven with that site. So many colors I've wanted are in my grasp. How long does it say shipping will take for you?


 It's unbelievable.  It's like dropping a drug addict in the middle of a cannabis patch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't get over it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

Didn't we all get BB?  I think I wore mine once but I have no recollection of how I felt about it.  I do know this---it looks really pretty on your nails Kimibos.  Really pretty manis.  I love your nails!  How often do you change your polish?


kimibos said:


> my BL Haul  Bossy Boots/ Poole/ Muggins
> my Bossy Boots mani/ i dont know what to think about it. its very unique but dont know if i like it much
> Orly Harmonious Mess/ a very Cool tone pale Lavander on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful! I'm still in awe at how fast you change your polish. I haven't worn Bossy Boots yet, but I really like it.


 CC that was your major green phase.  I only knew that I'd worn BB because the tape was off the bottle cap.  I should do a better job of keeping track of the NPs that I've worn!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 1, 2013)

liba said:


> Me too - I know I want a couple of those Bond Girl sands from OPI too! And there's a micro-glitter collection from Orly that's supposed to come out around the same time as Mash Up that has potential. I pretty much have given up on the high end polish for the time being. I AM wearing Ablaze np right now, though, and I love it. Definitely worth that A grade from Temptalia. I'm glad I can resist those Chanels…I wore the similar ones from CG Bohemian collection TO DEATH last fall and still have plenty left for more...
> 
> I think for now, I want the light pink and dark purple OPI sands, the robin's egg blue, purple, neon orange and sparkling garbage from Mashup, pretty much ALL of CG Sunsational plus 2 or 3 of the CG Texture ones.
> 
> It's funny because I've only JUST managed a manicure with each of the many polishes I got for Spring and it's suddenly time for the summer ones!


  	Ohhh I didn't realize Ablaze got an A rating? 

  	But I'm in the same boat...  I have spring collex's I haven't touched.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my BL Haul  Bossy Boots/ Poole/ Muggins
> my Bossy Boots mani/ i dont know what to think about it. its very unique but dont know if i like it much
> Orly Harmonious Mess/ a very Cool tone pale Lavander on me.


  	very pretty...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC that was your major green phase.  I only knew that I'd worn BB because the tape was off the bottle cap.  I should do a better job of keeping track of the NPs that I've worn!


	Ah, yes. I remember that phase fondly. I have a column on my spreadsheet where I check off the polishes I've worn. That column is mostly blank. I may change the check marks to 1's so that I can total my amount of untrieds, but I like the way the check marks look psychologically.


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty...


  	      Thanks!


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2013)

Swatches of the Orly Megapixel FX collection

http://www.lacqlustre.com/2013/04/orly-mega-pixel-fx-collection-spring.html

  	Im very Disappointed, may get the aqua one but nothing else.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Ah, yes. I remember that phase fondly. I have a column on my spreadsheet where I check off the polishes I've worn. That column is mostly blank. I may change the check marks to 1's so that I can total my amount of untrieds, but I like the way the check marks look psychologically.


 But it's fleeting.  Need to haul...need to haul.  It's as essential as breathing




I'd like to put this happy cloud next to my trieds!


----------



## liba (May 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Swatches of the Orly Megapixel FX collection
> 
> http://www.lacqlustre.com/2013/04/orly-mega-pixel-fx-collection-spring.html
> 
> Im very Disappointed, may get the aqua one but nothing else.


  	I saw them today in person and I was totally underwhelmed, based on the nail swatch card. The black was the only one that remotely grabbed my eye, but not that thrilling, really. 

  	Did you also ask about the Texture collection? I bought the blue, orange and reddish rose (because those were the ones I was least sure about, since the store allowed returns just in case. The texture is SO CUTE.  It's mostly matte, but with tiiiiiny glossy undertone bits glinting through. I like 2 coats, but you could definitely do one coat and have a more glossy effect with just a hint of rough texture. With two coats, the texture is very deceptive - you might not notice it on first glance, but then on the next glance it totally reads. I like how subtle and sophisticated it is, combined with the cute bright colors. I'm going to wind up getting them all, since I only bought my least wanted today and I love them. I have a manicure with Ablaze on thumb and pinkies, and orange > rose > blue texture on the middle fingers. Very cute - I think I will do this combo more than once through the summer and then replace Ablaze with a black polish and keep doing this in the fall.


----------



## MRV (May 1, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> Swatches of the Orly Megapixel FX collection
> 
> http://www.lacqlustre.com/2013/04/orly-mega-pixel-fx-collection-spring.html
> 
> Im very Disappointed, may get the aqua one but nothing else.








 I was not excited when i saw the colours. And they look more like metallic mermaids than sands.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my BL Haul  Bossy Boots/ Poole/ Muggins
> my Bossy Boots mani/ i dont know what to think about it. its very unique but dont know if i like it much
> Orly Harmonious Mess/ a very Cool tone pale Lavander on me.


  	Gah! I already wanted Poole but now I want Bossy Boots too


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		 			Thanks, girls! I had to take the ice cream off (too much cooking and baking), and I put on Zoya Beatrix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just love this golden tangerine orange!!! (much cuter irl)








  	Yeah baby!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote: Quote:  Thanks, girls! I had to take the ice cream off (too much cooking and baking), and I put on Zoya Beatrix.  . I just love this golden tangerine orange!!! (much cuter irl)
> 
> I think Jinx will look a lot like this, but redder coral. They don't have those holo(ish) glitters like in Mariah Coll, just the gold ones. The CG looks like a regular creme in the bottle, no glitter in there (that's why I got only one). We'll see how it performs.   I agree! I get really annoyed when bloggers swatch only one coat/ very sheerly. It's not supposed to be like that!  The neon orange is not that orange, it's more like a coral orangel:
> 
> It looks nice. I actually ordered it earlier this week.   Yup, when I received my polishes on Tuesday, I was thinking that it's a good thing I'm not able to see all those collections irl in a shop, I'd go crazy  .  :true:  I was not excited when i saw the colours. And they look more like metallic mermaids than sands.


 this looks gorg!!! I got the mini bond set I can't wait to wear jinx! trouble is I don't know if I should get a full bottle of jinx or this zoya!  I love all ur pics and picks by the way!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote: Quote:  Thanks, girls! I had to take the ice cream off (too much cooking and baking), and I put on Zoya Beatrix.  . I just love this golden tangerine orange!!! (much cuter irl)
> 
> I think Jinx will look a lot like this, but redder coral. They don't have those holo(ish) glitters like in Mariah Coll, just the gold ones. The CG looks like a regular creme in the bottle, no glitter in there (that's why I got only one). We'll see how it performs.   I agree! I get really annoyed when bloggers swatch only one coat/ very sheerly. It's not supposed to be like that!  The neon orange is not that orange, it's more like a coral orangel:
> 
> It looks nice. I actually ordered it earlier this week.   Yup, when I received my polishes on Tuesday, I was thinking that it's a good thing I'm not able to see all those collections irl in a shop, I'd go crazy  .  :true:  I was not excited when i saw the colours. And they look more like metallic mermaids than sands.


 this looks gorg!!! I got the mini bond set I can't wait to wear jinx! trouble is I don't know if I should get a full bottle of jinx or this zoya!  I love all ur pics and picks by the way!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 2, 2013)

Buick - I thought you already had Bossy Boots for some reason.

  	MRV - I want to try Beatrix. It looks good.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Buick - I thought you already had Bossy Boots for some reason.


  	That's because I _should_ have it! I have failed!

  	I haven't bought any BLs lately. BLs range from EUR15-17 in the webshops I normally get them from so I'm waiting for some kind of sale.


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> That's because I _should_ have it! I have failed!
> 
> I haven't bought any BLs lately. BLs range from EUR15-17 in the webshops I normally get them from so I'm waiting for some kind of sale.


  	Sigh, I have learned that you have to stalk them. They have these "buy 3 for 10 GBP each" or "buy 3 get one free" sneaky sales for a few days. I was not even able to profit all of them because I hauled so many things in general.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		 			Sigh, I have learned that you have to stalk* them*. *They* have these "buy 3 for 10 GBP each" or "buy 3 get one free" sneaky sales for a few days. I was not even able to profit all of them because I hauled so many things in general.



  	Which stores do you mean?


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2013)

Forgot to say about BL. I don't know why the Starkers Collection is not available. I spotted them during the sales I mentioned but now they are nowhere to be found. They cannot be sould out, like all of them from the 2 places you can get them from atm.


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Which stores do you mean?


  	Lookfantastic and HQHair. I don't know if others ship outside the UK atm.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lookfantastic and HQHair. I don't know if others ship outside the UK atm.


  	That's weird. I've bought a lot of BL from them but I never caught any great offers like you mentioned. Boooo!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

liba said:


> I saw the nail card of Mash Up today, but they'd already sold out of everything except the pale blue and the metallic purple. That's OK, because I can get a better price for all of them online and I pretty much want them all, except for the purple and pink, but will probably wind up with them all, because they get discounted when you buy the whole set, frequently.
> 
> Sparkling Garbage looked amazing. So did the neon orange, which leans quite pink - it's just this side of neon coral, rather than straight neon orange. Light blue is so gorgeous with the blue/purple shimmer. The plum looked like it could use more depth and richness of color on the nail card, but i think it will look better on full nails - it's not a duochrome, though, which I'd been hoping for. There's going to be a similar color for Fall in the Surreal collection, so maybe that one will be a little more dramatic?
> 
> ...


 I don't usually like glitter NPs on me but I am so drawn to Sparkling Garbage!  The name alone is intriguing enough but the polish is awesome.  Good thing it's a nail product and not anything for the face---don't know if I'd want anything called Sparkling Garbage on my face.

As a fav of others that you mentioned, I'm in love with CG Dandy Lyin' Around and know I'll wear it several more times during the summer.

My local MAC store sold out of Ablaze, although it's still available online.  I'm considering it instead of Chanel's Lilis which is similar in hue & brightness.  I was disappointed in how quickly Chanel's Azure, also from the summer collection chipped & wore after two days.  I'm thinking I can get Ablaze for less $$ and maybe longer wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:
 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		 			Thanks, girls! I had to take the ice cream off (too much cooking and baking), and I put on Zoya Beatrix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I just love this golden tangerine orange!!! (much cuter irl)







 I'm still in my 'loving all things orange phase' and this NP & mani is so TOTALLY AWESOME.  So pretty MRV


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> I'm still in my 'loving all things orange phase' and this NP & mani is so TOTALLY AWESOME.  So pretty MRV


  	Check out Misa Speed Of Life. It's *gorgeous*


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Well I've just spent over £400 on make up, some of which I'll be picking up tomorrow (I bought the UD 24/7 eye liner Vault and all the EDSF and ED blushes from Mac), and I'm going to check out all the new Mac collections (and will most probably pick up the new ED eyeshadows as well), so don't worry about me! I've been wanting to order those gorgeous China Glaze polishes from the Speciality collection (Atlantis, Sour Apple, Blue Hawaiian, Electric Lilac) and will pick up Orly Sparkling Garbage and Beautiful Disaster soon as well, but other nail polishes haven't spoken to me lately. Of course I'm still waiting for my Enchanted Polish order to arrive....



Medgal07 said:


> I'm go into major withdrawal when I don't get packages.
> 
> 
> 
> If something doesn't arrive here by Friday you guys will be writing to me in rehab!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

*SALE ALERT*





Butter London sale---on its website.  20% off order total with code MUMS13


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well I've just spent over £400 on make up, some of which I'll be picking up tomorrow (I bought the UD 24/7 eye liner Vault and all the EDSF and ED blushes from Mac), and I'm going to check out all the new Mac collections (and will most probably pick up the new ED eyeshadows as well), so don't worry about me! I've been wanting to order those gorgeous China Glaze polishes from the Speciality collection (Atlantis, Sour Apple, Blue Hawaiian, Electric Lilac) and will pick up Orly Sparkling Garbage and Beautiful Disaster soon as well, but other nail polishes haven't spoken to me lately. Of course I'm still waiting for my Enchanted Polish order to arrive....


  	You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	Here's my recent mani and it shows what happens when you forget midst-mani that you wanted to do accent nails on both hands. 

  	It's Essie's Avenue Maintain and Chanel's Delight.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *SALE ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm going to ignore this post.

  	/green eyed monster


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

So pretty!  I love the dotted accent nail w/Delight.  All is not loss here---you can dot the Delight nail with the Essie NP.  I am so creativity challenged.  I did not get that gene and I resent it!


Anneri said:


> You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> Check out Misa Speed Of Life. It's *gorgeous*






The beauty of it has brought me to tears.  Sniff......when the husband divorces me for buying so much NP I'll use the alimony $$ for-----you guessed it----more NP.  Putting it on my 'Must-Have' list.  I found it on Amazon for $7.  Pretty and inexpensive!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The beauty of it has brought me to tears.  Sniff......when the husband divorces me for buying so much NP I'll use the alimony $$ for-----you guessed it----more NP.  Putting it on my 'Must-Have' list.  I found it on Amazon for $7.  Pretty and inexpensive!


  	Woohoo! I love Misa. They have lovely colours and their formula is top notch.

  	Try Nailsupplies.us or Head2Toe. Much cheaper per bottle (no idea about shipping costs though).


  	I'm sure hubby will be content in the knowledge that his hard earned cash magically transforms into lots of teeny tiny bottles of joy


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

OK, so there I was, checking out VV purely for research purposes. Nowt special in the NP department, but this was so pretty I had to post it:

http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/05/lorac-glogetter-eye-shadow-palette-swatches-review#more-40335

  	Anyone tried Lorac? Are they any good?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm going to ignore this post.
> 
> /green eyed monster






I had to resume work on my BL wishlist.  I had Poole sitting in my cart at Nordstrom waiting for a sign from heaven or a sale from Nordie's!  Besides which it was time to get 
Cake- Hole off the list.  Love to say it---- Cake- Hole Cake- Hole Cake- Hole Cake- Hole Cake- Hole Cake- Hole Cake- Hole Cake- Hole.


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *SALE ALERT*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I found a pretty sweet deal (buy 3 for the price of 2) at a local store today. I couldn't redeem it yet, though - I had to go home and take a peek at my cheat sheet to know which one's I haven't gotten yet!


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty!  I love the dotted accent nail w/Delight.  All is not loss here---*you can dot the Delight nail with the Essie NP*.  I am so creativity challenged.  I did not get that gene and I resent it!


  	Such a great idea!

  	Creativity challenged?! Not you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

It's only $3.75 





 I refreshed my browser because I thought I was being punked



Woo hoo....even more little bottles of joy 






BuickMackane said:


> Woohoo! I love Misa. They have lovely colours and their formula is top notch.
> 
> Try Nailsupplies.us or Head2Toe. Much cheaper per bottle (no idea about shipping costs though).
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's only $3.75
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	Speed of Life will need some friends!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love the blue, I love the combo


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, so there I was, checking out VV purely for research purposes. Nowt special in the NP department, but this was so pretty I had to post it:
> 
> http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2013/05/lorac-glogetter-eye-shadow-palette-swatches-review#more-40335
> 
> Anyone tried Lorac? Are they any good?


 No, but those colors are mighty purdy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One looks a tad like Parrot.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm going to ignore this post too.
> 
> /greener eyed monster
> 
> ...






Interviewing some now


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm going to ignore this post.
> 
> /green eyed monster


----------



## BuickMackane (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Interviewing some now


  	Nice! Don't be too hard on them


----------



## jennyap (May 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'm still in my 'loving all things orange phase' and this NP & mani is so TOTALLY AWESOME.  So pretty MRV:eyelove: [/COLOR]


  I agree! I'm also in a bit of an orange phase, so that's my personal NP theme for May 


Anneri said:


> You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills! :tip:   Here's my recent mani and it shows what happens when you forget midst-mani that you wanted to do accent nails on both hands.  It's Essie's Avenue Maintain and Chanel's Delight.


  Sweet!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Here's my recent mani and it shows what happens when you forget midst-mani that you wanted to do accent nails on both hands. 
 
It's Essie's Avenue Maintain and Chanel's Delight.
 



 






   Pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Here's my recent mani and it shows what happens when you forget midst-mani that you wanted to do accent nails on both hands. 
 
It's Essie's Avenue Maintain and Chanel's Delight.
 



 






   Pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Here's my recent mani and it shows what happens when you forget midst-mani that you wanted to do accent nails on both hands. 
 
It's Essie's Avenue Maintain and Chanel's Delight.
 



 






   Pretty !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 2, 2013)

Pretty mani, Anneri. I absolutely love Chanel Delight. It's a favorite. I also like Med's solution for the accent nail and think it will be really cute.

  	Yes, get Cake-Hole! It's a matte/rubber finish.

  	Now what to do about the Butter sale. I was tempted to price match at Nordstrom, but then I thought it could be a great opportunity to get Pitter Patter. Hmm...


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2013)

Nah, no stalking was required, it's still in stock right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Weird as they said there were only 40 available for the UK. Maybe there aren't that many crazy people in this country??? 



Anneri said:


> *You got the UD vault?! Wow, I salute your stalking skills!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Here's my recent mani and it shows what happens when you forget midst-mani that you wanted to do accent nails on both hands.
> It's Essie's Avenue Maintain and Chanel's Delight.


  	          Gorgeous! i want that essie now.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty mani, Anneri. I absolutely love Chanel Delight. It's a favorite. I also like Med's solution for the accent nail and think it will be really cute.
> 
> Yes, get Cake-Hole! It's a matte/rubber finish.
> 
> Now what to do about the Butter sale. I was tempted to price match at Nordstrom, but then I thought it could be a great opportunity to get Pitter Patter. Hmm...


 It's not about t he finish I tells ya (said in Buick's voice)----it's about the name--- Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole Cake-Hole


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2013)

@Kimibos : it's a French blue, hence the name ^^. I haven't tried it yet, I used Hip-Anema several times ( I just took those 2 from the spring collection ), but the blue is cool !


----------



## elkaknits (May 2, 2013)

okay thanks to you guys I am coveting the YSL babydoll collection {not just the NP nope sorry not me I gotta be team everything here} AND I still haven't picked up my Chanel Taboo.  I had neck surgery last year and have been not shopping as much... less time to go out and see things in person plus hey bills!  yay! Nawt.  

  	I am also needing to hit up NARS.  CC you mentioned Nars spring sale?  I like sales.....


----------



## Naughtyp (May 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hey there. im going to be getting the blue texture then. maybe the coral and green ones too. lol i wore the purple orly from mash up, and its gorgeous. your mani sounds so pretty im intrigued now. please post pictures!!!  Ahhh im gonna have to get that orange orly next time i got to sallys!! you got me at Coral Neon!!  the zoya sand looks hot, but i think im going to go with Jinx cause its darker.           LOL            Gorgeous! i want that essie now.


pics of the orly !


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> pics of the orly !


  	     there you go, the 2nd mani. is the purple from mash up.


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> @Kimibos : it's a French blue, hence the name ^^. I haven't tried it yet, I used Hip-Anema several times ( I just took those 2 from the spring collection ), but the blue is cool !


  	       the blue looks gorgeous. i havent hauled essie much lately. I just think that China glaze and Orly are doing more interesting colors.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> there you go, the 2nd mani. is the purple from mash up.


 ok I thought that was it in the pic


----------



## Naughtyp (May 2, 2013)

here's a pic of me new car! it's a metallic light blue 





 my haul of the day lol! I got a coupon for 15% off $20 so when I get paid Monday I'm getting all the mash ups  but the dark purple one. I'll get that one later.....


----------



## CartoonChic (May 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my haul of the day lol! I got a coupon for 15% off $20 so when I get paid Monday I'm getting all the mash ups but the dark purple one. I'll get that one later.....


	I think the new car haul beats out the polish haul.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 2, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> okay thanks to you guys I am coveting the YSL babydoll collection {not just the NP nope sorry not me I gotta be team everything here} AND I still haven't picked up my Chanel Taboo.  I had neck surgery last year and have been not shopping as much... less time to go out and see things in person plus hey bills!  yay! Nawt.
> 
> I am also needing to hit up NARS.  CC you mentioned Nars spring sale?  I like sales.....


	This is what I recall for the past two yeas, or maybe summer. I hope they haven't changed it.


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my haul of the day lol! I got a coupon for 15% off $20 so when I get paid Monday I'm getting all the mash ups but the dark purple one. I'll get that one later.....


  	 Double Score!! Congrats on your car, the color is very pretty. im going to think about a polish to match it now. i cant wait to see if you like SG.


----------



## Naynadine (May 2, 2013)

kimibos, did you see this? Maybelline is launching confetti polishes just like the L'oreal one:

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/maybelline-polka-dot-top-coats.html


----------



## kimibos (May 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> kimibos, did you see this? Maybelline is launching confetti polishes just like the L'oreal one:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/maybelline-polka-dot-top-coats.html


  	 Holy cow i need some of that!!! i can tell it has 2 size glitters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they better come here!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Double Score!! Congrats on your car, the color is very pretty. im going to think about a polish to match it now. i cant wait to see if you like SG.


 thank you  I'm going to try it soon!!    





CartoonChic said:


> I think the new car haul beats out the polish haul. :haha:


 ya I think so too lol I it's have to remind myself of that web new collections come out!


----------



## MRV (May 3, 2013)

Essie Summer 2013 swatches:

  	http://mylifeinturquoise.blogspot.fi/2013/05/essie-summer-2013-collection-swatches.html

  	http://intensepolishtherapy.blogspot.fi/2013/05/essie-2013-summer-collection-swatches.html

  	http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/05/essie-summer-2013-collection-photos-swatches-and-review.html


----------



## MRV (May 3, 2013)

^ Ah, that lime and teal, I want to combo them!


----------



## MRV (May 3, 2013)

This is just insane! *WHO* has bought that thing???

  	http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nail-Polish-Display-Stand-Lipstick-Clear-Acrylic-Rack-Organiser-Makeup-Gift-/110986558586?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_up_Cosmetics_Make_up_Cases_Bags_PP&hash=item19d7507c7a


----------



## CartoonChic (May 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> This is just insane! *WHO* has bought that thing???
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nail-Polish-Display-Stand-Lipstick-Clear-Acrylic-Rack-Organiser-Makeup-Gift-/110986558586?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Make_up_Cosmetics_Make_up_Cases_Bags_PP&hash=item19d7507c7a









 That has to be a typo.


----------



## Naynadine (May 3, 2013)

Some sellers do that, they put a random high price because the item is temporarily sold out etc. If you click on the sold items you see that people paid just 14,99


----------



## jennyap (May 3, 2013)

My stupid phone ate an earlier post so I'm trying again without all the replies I'd written!  These are this week's manis:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Givenchy Croisiere Purple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dior Diablotine - finally! You can't see the shimmer here but it's v pretty


----------



## CartoonChic (May 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Dior Diablotine - finally! You can't see the shimmer here but it's v pretty


	Both manis are very pretty. Love Diablotine.


----------



## MACina (May 3, 2013)

Loveeeee your new car, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> my haul of the day lol! I got a coupon for 15% off $20 so when I get paid Monday I'm getting all the mash ups but the dark purple one. I'll get that one later.....


----------



## elkaknits (May 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Dior Diablotine - finally! You can't see the shimmer here but it's v pretty








 that red


----------



## elkaknits (May 3, 2013)

has anybody seen swatches of the Marc Jacobs polishes for Sephora?  I  just read about them here: http://fashionista.com/2013/02/sneak-peek-marc-jacobs-new-nail-polish-collection/

  	I  love the bottles


----------



## BuickMackane (May 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> Essie Summer 2013 swatches:
> 
> http://mylifeinturquoise.blogspot.fi/2013/05/essie-summer-2013-collection-swatches.html


  	LOL that's the most clinical NP review I've ever come across


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2013)

Today's Haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	The BL's are British Racing Gree, Trustafarian and Toff.


----------



## MACina (May 3, 2013)

WOW.....awesome haul, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Today's Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 3, 2013)

I'm so excited! I made my first indie polish haul at Llowre's.

  	Darling Diva


 		Zen Pool 	
 		Cherubic 	
 		Screaming Butterflies 	
 		Girly 	
 		Blue on Black 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		Coral Reef 	
 		Pshiiit 	
 		Tiffany 	
 		Jade 
 
  	Girly Bits


 		Going Bananas


----------



## CartoonChic (May 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Today's Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Nice! What quad is that?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Dior Diablotine - finally! You can't see the shimmer here but it's v pretty


 
  	Very vibrant colours, yes the shimmer ( Diablotine ) is gorgeous but even in the bottle it's not really visible. Once applied on nails, it's just great.  The purple one is pretty too.


----------



## kimibos (May 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Today's Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    Trustafarian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy your mac goodies.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2013)

Today's "haul". Okay, I use the term "haul" very loosely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did buy a lot of Mac make up though (Extra Dimension stuff), but since I avoided TK Maxx, only picked up this hottie (Sinful Colors Hottie).


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice! What quad is that?


  It's all from TR - BMS quad, one of the fatties and Caliente.


----------



## kimibos (May 3, 2013)

BL the old bill   and i just woke up to this beauties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and PP paradise.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2013)

You are a lucky one ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see a Kiko one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pretty haul !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's all from TR - BMS quad, one of the fatties and Caliente.


	How do you like the quad? I have it on my list.


----------



## kimibos (May 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> How do you like the quad? I have it on my list.


  	     hey i saw you made a purchase at llarowe. i received a polish from them today and it was packaged very well.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks and you are right i feel lucky to be here in specktra. i have met so pretty awesome people in here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's good to know. I thought you ordered from them before? I got Pshiiit because I thought you mentioned it in one of your hauls.


----------



## kimibos (May 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's good to know. I thought you ordered from them before? I got Pshiiit because I thought you mentioned it in one of your hauls.


  	    no i only got paradise. pshiiit and many more are on my list to get.


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> BL the old bill   and i just woke up to this beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Everything survived! So happy!!!  





CartoonChic said:


> How do you like the quad? I have it on my list.


  I'll give it a testrun tomorrow and will report back! Just got it a few hours ago and couldn't Play with it yet. The MUAs rocked it like nobody's business!


----------



## jennyap (May 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> BL the old bill   and i just woke up to this beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need that drooling smiley for Old Bill!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Loveeeee your new car, Naughtyp :stars:


 thank you! I'm very Hapy with it except now I have less spending money lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited! I made my first indie polish haul at Llowre's.  Darling Diva
> 
> Zen Pool
> Cherubic
> ...


 Nice haul CC!!  I really want jade and Tiffany too! along with many others lol  they have super fast shipping too and cheap!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 3, 2013)

Medgal this is for you!!! lol I saw it and thought of you


----------



## Naughtyp (May 3, 2013)

my OZ look. I Theodora you and which is witch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and from a few days ago Pussy Galore


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I don't usually like glitter NPs on me but I am so drawn to Sparkling Garbage!  The name alone is intriguing enough but the polish is awesome.  Good thing it's a nail product and not anything for the face---don't know if I'd want anything called Sparkling Garbage on my face.
> 
> As a fav of others that you mentioned, I'm in love with CG Dandy Lyin' Around and know I'll wear it several more times during the summer.
> 
> My local MAC store sold out of Ablaze, although it's still available online.  I'm considering it instead of Chanel's Lilis which is similar in hue & brightness.  I was disappointed in how quickly Chanel's Azure, also from the summer collection chipped & wore after two days.  I'm thinking I can get Ablaze for less $$ and maybe longer wear.


  	I think SG would look nice on you.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> Essie Summer 2013 swatches:
> 
> http://mylifeinturquoise.blogspot.fi/2013/05/essie-summer-2013-collection-swatches.html
> 
> ...


  	love the blues and greens!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> LOL that's the most clinical NP review I've ever come across


  	lol, I enjoyed it though.


----------



## MACina (May 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Medgal this is for you!!! lol I saw it and thought of you


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That has to be a typo.


 Apparently 26 people----unless they're flat-out lying


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found a pretty sweet deal (buy 3 for the price of 2) at a local store today. I couldn't redeem it yet, though - I had to go home and take a peek at my cheat sheet to know which one's I haven't gotten yet!


 I hope you checked that cheat-sheet and ran right back!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my haul of the day lol! I got a coupon for 15% off $20 so when I get paid Monday I'm getting all the mash ups but the dark purple one. I'll get that one later.....






Pretty car & pretty NP Naughtyp---enjoy that new ride & the new polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> kimibos, did you see this? Maybelline is launching confetti polishes just like the L'oreal one:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/maybelline-polka-dot-top-coats.html


 Yay---I can pretend that I'm creative with those!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

So, so pretty Jennyap!!!






jennyap said:


> Dior Diablotine - finally! You can't see the shimmer here but it's v pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

Those bottles are super cute!


elkaknits said:


> has anybody seen swatches of the Marc Jacobs polishes for Sephora?  I  just read about them here: http://fashionista.com/2013/02/sneak-peek-marc-jacobs-new-nail-polish-collection/
> 
> I  love the bottles


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

Wow Anneri----those are to drool for!!!!  Great Haul. 



 I love Toff (thanks to CC)---it goes really well with MAC's Hot Chocolate lippie.  BTW, that palette has my name on it!


Anneri said:


> Today's Haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

I'll have to look these up CC.  Would love to see a pic and hear which ones are your favs & how they perform.


CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited! I made my first indie polish haul at Llowre's.
> 
> Darling Diva
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

GORGEOUS Blue!  I know we're all over the place hauling makeup too.  When I'm in the makeup threads I miss being here!  How do you like your ED products?


Anitacska said:


> Today's "haul". Okay, I use the term "haul" very loosely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

YAY!  Thank you Naughtyp!  Tis true, tis true!


Naughtyp said:


> Medgal this is for you!!! lol I saw it and thought of you


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> BL the old bill   and i just woke up to this beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GORGEOUS Kimibos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Totally drooling over this mani.  Now that you've shown us how good it looks I think I'll finally wear my TOB this summer with a white outfit!  Very nice.  GREAT haul.  Love those pastels!


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2013)

For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them.
  	But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them.
> But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.








  Must get the quad! Thanks for posting a pic.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


	The Oz mani looks magical. The name of the 2nd polish cracks me up every time.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> no i only got paradise. pshiiit and many more are on my list to get.


	Well, at least it started with a "p". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it was Buick then who posted about it. What do you think of Paradise?


----------



## MACina (May 4, 2013)

Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Gorgeous, just gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Caliente looks great on you and I loveeeeeeee the eye look with BMS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And FI on your cheeks....wow, such a pretty sheen!!!

  	Thank you so,so much for posting this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them.
> But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them.
> But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.


 Just beautiful Anneri!!  Thanks for taking one for the team. 



 Caliente looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

LOVE your manis Naughtyp....very soft & girly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Prettypackages said:


> I think SG would look nice on you.


 Thanks, Pretty!  It's definitely on my list!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

In honor of the month of MAY, I'm wearing Chanel's 'MAY' today.  I'm always up for a pretty pink NP


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Just beautiful Anneri!!  Thanks for taking one for the team. [/COLOR]:bouquet: [COLOR=0000FF] Caliente looks so pretty on you![/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]retty: [/COLOR]


  You're welcome! *g* Also a big thank you to you both, Macina and CC, for your kind words!


----------



## jennyap (May 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them.
> But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.


  	Beautiful! I kinda love your phone case too LOL!


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Beautiful! I kinda love your phone case too LOL!


  Fellow Doctor fan, yes? *g* Thank you too!  In a forum full of beautiful ladies with mad MU skills I'm normally a liiiiiiiiitle bit selfconcious of my looks, so all your kind words mean the world to me!


----------



## MACina (May 4, 2013)

Great idea, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I have to put May on my nails too....it is so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Medgal07 said:


> *In honor of the month of MAY, I'm wearing Chanel's 'MAY' today.*  I'm always up for a pretty pink NP


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

I've been searching for my missing lot of MAC Lustre lipsticks since yesterday. Still can't find them. But I did some cleaning out in the process and finally put together the melmers storage cube I bought back in December. I like how it's small and takes up little space, but can store a lot of polish. I already want a 2nd one.

  	One drawer is dedicated to my Chanels. I'm still figuring out the organization of the other two drawers, but for now one is a mix of Dior/YSL/NARS and the other is A England/Lippmann. I know that will change. I still have to add my Butters/China Glazes/Essies/Zoyas and now my new indie polishes. I want a 2nd melmers for better organizing. I know my Butters will probably need their own drawer. They're my 2nd biggest collection after my Chanels.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> Great idea, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm due for a polish change. I think I'll jump on this bandwagon.


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been searching for my missing lot of MAC Lustre lipsticks since yesterday. Still can't find them. But I did some cleaning out in the process and finally put together the melmers storage cube I bought back in December. I like how it's small and takes up little space, but can store a lot of polish. I already want a 2nd one.  One drawer is dedicated to my Chanels. I'm still figuring out the organization of the other two drawers, but for now one is a mix of Dior/YSL/NARS and the other is A England/Lippmann. I know that will change. I still have to add my Butters/China Glazes/Essies/Zoyas and now my new indie polishes. I want a 2nd melmers for better organizing. I know my Butters will probably need their own drawer. They're my 2nd biggest collection after my Chanels.


  Would love to see some pics, CC!  Good luck in finding your lippies, I'll keep my fingers crossed. You'll find them eventually I'm sure - I also misplace parts of my collection from time to time and they usually turn up again at the strangest places!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> In honor of the month of MAY, I'm wearing Chanel's 'MAY' today.  I'm always up for a pretty pink NP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

I was going to wear June because it's so pretty but I'm saving that wear in owner *honor *of CC & Naughtyp on June 6!


CartoonChic said:


> I'm due for a polish change. I think I'll jump on this bandwagon.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

My Lippmann polishes from Gilt.com! I wasn't sure how they would come. They just grouped the individual polishes together into plastic bags according to the color sets listed on their website. I'm very pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*ROW 1:* Set 1 - Believe, Nefertiti, No More Drama
*ROW 2:* Set 2 - Single Ladies, Dark Side Of The Moon, Stormy Weather, Hit Me With Your Best Shot, Don't Tell Mama
*ROW 3:* Set 3 - Sweet Dreams, My Old Flame, Lara's Theme, Yellow Brick Road, On the Beach

  	I'm definitely going back for more at some point. I hope the other sets that I want will be in stock when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2013)

Cartoon Chic
  	Great haul !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

I was lazy with these pics.


















  	To give a better representation of size, there are 69 polishes in my Chanel drawer. I have room to fit 41 more. There are 4 blank holes for polishes that I have, but need to be exchanged because there's something wrong with them. The unit is 14.25" x 14.5" x 14.25" / 36.1 cm x 36.8 cm x 36.1 cm.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Cartoon Chic
> Great haul !


	Thanks! It was an amazing deal.


----------



## MACina (May 4, 2013)

....AWESOME, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I was lazy with these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I was going to wear June because it's so pretty but I'm saving that wear in owner of CC & Naughtyp on June 6![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]CC you are so organized!!  You'll have to post a pic of your amazing collection and storage----you know, in case I run out of walls [/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yay...here's to May, and Chanel May everyone!!![/COLOR]


 awes!!! your so sweet lol and don't forget lipstickdiva420!   I need to see if I can find that one eventually! since it is my bday month lol.  I forgot to mention about azure. u said it chipped the next day right? ughhh that sux lol so did the blue DL mermaid!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]LOVE your manis Naughtyp....very soft & girly.:eyelove: [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks, Pretty!  It's definitely on my list![/COLOR]


 that k you


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was lazy with these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> Anneri     Gorgeous, just gorgeous :eyelove:    Caliente looks great on you and I loveeeeeeee the eye look with BMS :bigheart:   And FI on your cheeks....wow, such a pretty sheen!!!  Thank you so,so much for posting this pic :hug:


 yes thank you for showing us how great everything looks! now I want more stuff lol  





Anneri said:


> For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them. But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.


 it all looks great! how's the Lippie  feel? I totally know what u mean tho about posting pics. I'm not a pro so I feel ashamed at my lack of makeup skills.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Oz mani looks magical. The name of the 2nd polish cracks me up every time.


 thanks I'm loving the oz combo!  totally reminds me of Glinda's dress from the original wizard of oz.  lol the name cracks me up too my friend asked me about it and laughed when I told her th name she didn't believe me at first lol


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2013)

I honestly don't know how everybody says it feels gritty - doesn't do that for me. I even pressed my lips together to feel that grittyness and I just don't feel it. The only 'problem' is that the base colour vanishes relatively quickly and all that's left is glitter. But I just use some Liner underneath and all's good. My bf even said it looks amazing - like metal.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I decided to keep the boxes because it's much easier for me to read the color name. The only polish I don't keep in their boxes are the Lippmanns. I don't like her box. It's too dangerous to open. Lol! The new Lipmanns I received from Gilt are only in their boxes until I swatch them on nail sticks. I still need to order more sticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

*Awesome haul CC.*





.  I have the entire last row, that I purchased separately.  When I looked at the Gilt sale and saw the color sets I passed on them because I had at least one of the NPs.  Perhaps next time I'll get the set and give my daughter the NP that I already have.  For sure, she won't have a problem with that!! 


CartoonChic said:


> My Lippmann polishes from Gilt.com! I wasn't sure how they would come. They just grouped the individual polishes together into plastic bags according to the color sets listed on their website. I'm very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thank you! I am trust me lol my other car overheated and I had to tow it three times in a week! I need to find a np that matches lol


 I'll bet you CC can name one!!  She's great at that stuff!  I would take a stab at it and say Chanel's Skyline, BL's Sprog or DL's Moon Rendevous???


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Awesome haul CC.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's what I did with the last row. I already have Sweet Dreams, so I'm giving it to my daughter. I think the discount is still a great deal even if you already have one of the colors. If you have two colors in the set, then maybe not so much.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  I told you guys CC was super organized!!! 



Chanel had better get cracking.  You see, that----they can't crank out new polishes fast enough!!


CartoonChic said:


> I was lazy with these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> LOL that's the most clinical NP review I've ever come across


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> In a forum full of beautiful ladies with mad MU skills I'm normally a liiiiiiiiitle bit selfconcious of my looks, so all your kind words mean the world to me!


 More of us feel that same way than you might realize Anneri


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's what I did with the last row. I already have Sweet Dreams, so I'm giving it to my daughter. I think the discount is still a great deal even if you already have one of the colors. If you have two colors in the set, then maybe not so much.








.  I gave my daughter Sweet Dreams for Easter---I put it in her Easter basket.


----------



## kimibos (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *Awesome haul CC.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     amazing haul. i think im going to get the 3rd set the summery one, i kind of want 3 sets, i hope they have a sale soon. and My 8ty8beauty Haul arrived today. and the shipping was $8 with usps. that was very fast.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I decided to keep the boxes because it's much easier for me to read the color name. The only polish I don't keep in their boxes are the Lippmanns. I don't like her box. It's too dangerous to open. Lol! The new Lipmanns I received from Gilt are only in their boxes until I swatch them on nail sticks. I still need to order more sticks.


  	I agree it's easier to read the colour name thus, the Deborah Lippmann boxes are not very pretty, plastic here too and difficult to open ! I don't have so many polishes, but sometimes it's not so easy to find the right one ! Today I did my pedi with Orly Vida la Loca I found it easily I only own 4 Orly polishes !


----------



## panther27 (May 4, 2013)

I got Illamasqua Muse today at Sephora in JCPenney on sale today for $4!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was lazy with these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CartoonChic said:


> I've been searching for my missing lot of MAC Lustre lipsticks since yesterday. Still can't find them. But I did some cleaning out in the process and finally put together the melmers storage cube I bought back in December. I like how it's small and takes up little space, but can store a lot of polish. I already want a 2nd one.  One drawer is dedicated to my Chanels. I'm still figuring out the organization of the other two drawers, but for now one is a mix of Dior/YSL/NARS and the other is A England/Lippmann. I know that will change. I still have to add my Butters/China Glazes/Essies/Zoyas and now my new indie polishes. I want a 2nd melmers for better organizing. I know my Butters will probably need their own drawer. They're my 2nd biggest collection after my Chanels.


 Butters def need their own drawer!  u make me want to figure out which brand I have the most of! I'm goi g to check later today when I get home buying thinking its opi thanks to my minis lol  





CartoonChic said:


> My Lippmann polishes from Gilt.com! I wasn't sure how they would come. They just grouped the individual polishes together into plastic bags according to the color sets listed on their website. I'm very pleased. :wiggle:
> 
> *ROW 1:* Set 1 - Believe, Nefertiti, No More Drama *ROW 2:* Set 2 - Single Ladies, Dark Side Of The Moon, Stormy Weather, Hit Me With Your Best Shot, Don't Tell Mama *ROW 3:* Set 3 - Sweet Dreams, My Old Flame, Lara's Theme, Yellow Brick Road, On the Beach  I'm definitely going back for more at some point. I hope the other sets that I want will be in stock when I'm ready to buy.


 Nice haul CC!!! I need some of those lol hope u find ur lipsticks!!! Check the fridge and other places you wouldn't think of lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

panther27 said:


> I got Illamasqua Muse today at Sephora in JCPenney on sale today for $4!!!


 k I know where I'm going After work lol!!!


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Butters def need their own drawer!  u make me want to figure out which brand I have the most of! I'm goi g to check later today when I get home buying thinking its opi thanks to my minis lol Nice haul CC!!! I need some of those lol hope u find ur lipsticks!!! Check the fridge and other places you wouldn't think of lol


  All my BUs are actually in the fridge. ;-)


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2013)

I agree, it's not gritty at all. I love dazzle lipsticks and Caliente is really gorgeous. 



Anneri said:


> I honestly don't know how everybody says it feels gritty - doesn't do that for me. I even pressed my lips together to feel that grittyness and I just don't feel it. The only 'problem' is that the base colour vanishes relatively quickly and all that's left is glitter. But I just use some Liner underneath and all's good. My bf even said it looks amazing - like metal.


  	I'm loving everyone's haul pictures and the storage pictures! Still no more nail polish for me. I'm wearing Orly Angel Eyes, but it's already chipped despite only being on for a day. That's glitter for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Next time I'll try it on top of another polish rather than on its own.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

panther27 said:


> I got Illamasqua Muse today at Sephora in JCPenney on sale today for $4!!!


	I wish I read this before I left the house earlier. If my JCP Sephora had anything on sale, it'll probably be gone by tomorrow. I did swing by Ulta and picked up more Essies.

  	Navigate Her
  	Absolutely Shore
  	Chubby Cheeks
  	Meet Me At Sunset

  	All of my Essies are coral/orange and green/mint. It's amusing to me. I think I'm ready to branch out into more colors now.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks tob is very easy to work with, dries fast and not lines like other metallic polishes.
> Paradise is GORGEOUS!!!!!! im wearing it right now and loving it!!!
> this pink is soo pretty.
> amazing haul. i think im going to get the 3rd set the summery one, i kind of want 3 sets, i hope they have a sale soon. and My 8ty8beauty Haul arrived today. and the shipping was $8 with usps. that was very fast.


 Awesome Kimibos---can't wait to see those manis!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I forgot to mention about azure. u said it chipped the next day right? ughhh that sux lol so did the blue DL mermaid!!


 I hope you know I meant _*HONOR*_ and not owner


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I wish I read this before I left the house earlier. If my JCP Sephora had anything on sale, it'll probably be gone by tomorrow. I did swing by Ulta and picked up more Essies.  Navigate Her Absolutely Shore Chubby Cheeks Meet Me At Sunset  All of my Essies are coral/orange and green/mint. It's amusing to me. I think I'm ready to branch out into more colors now.


 the jcpennys I went to had no Illamasquas on sale ;( I went and got the rest of the orly mash up collection instead lol I got a free orly cuticle oil. which I desperately need my cuticles are in bad shape. I pick them when I'm stressed so they are sore and red. removing this oz mani is gonna be killer! ;(


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I wish I read this before I left the house earlier. If my JCP Sephora had anything on sale, it'll probably be gone by tomorrow. I did swing by Ulta and picked up more Essies.
> Navigate Her
> Absolutely Shore
> Chubby Cheeks
> ...






How about red CC.  Essie has some lovely reds!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

panther27 said:


> I got Illamasqua Muse today at Sephora in JCPenney on sale today for $4!!!


 Awesome---that's such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll bet you CC can name one!!  She's great at that stuff!  I would take a stab at it and say Chanel's Skyline, BL's Sprog or DL's Moon Rendevous???


	Based on my monitor, Naughty's car looks like a metallic blue silver. I agree with Chanel Sky Line. Butter London Lady Muck would be good as well. Illamasqua Caress could be an option, but it's flat, lighter and not metallic.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I hope you know I meant _*HONOR*_ and not owner [/COLOR]:haha:


 u kno u own me! lol jk   honestly I didn't even notice that lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Based on my monitor, Naughty's car looks like a metallic blue silver. I agree with Chanel Sky Line. Butter London Lady Muck would be good as well. Illamasqua Caress could be an option, but it's flat, lighter and not metallic.


 how did I miss  this ? lol  Awesome! this seals the deal: Chanel it is! ( that's the only one I have put of these three lol ).


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> All my BUs are actually in the fridge. ;-)


 I've heard ( well read) people mentioning that they store their lippies in the fridge so that why I mentioned it lol  I kno CC said she keeps them in a closet. I keep mine in my room, it's nice dark and cool!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Based on my monitor, Naughty's car looks like a metallic blue silver. I agree with Chanel Sky Line. Butter London Lady Muck would be good as well. Illamasqua Caress could be an option, but it's flat, lighter and not metallic.


 Of course CC---Lady Muck!  How could I forget Lady Muck?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll bet you CC can name one!!  She's great at that stuff!  I would take a stab at it and say Chanel's Skyline, BL's Sprog or DL's Moon Rendevous???[/COLOR]  I need all of these now lol! I only have the chanel (still untried!)





kimibos said:


> thanks tob is very easy to work with, dries fast and not lines like other metallic polishes.      Paradise is GORGEOUS!!!!!! im wearing it right now and loving it!!!         this pink is soo pretty.      amazing haul. i think im going to get the 3rd set the summery one, i kind of want 3 sets, i hope they have a sale soon. and My 8ty8beauty Haul arrived today. and the shipping was $8 with usps. that was very fast.


 thanks girl


----------



## Naughtyp (May 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Of course CC---Lady Muck!  How could I forget Lady Muck? [/COLOR]:dunno:


 It's the TMNP syndrome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> honestly I didn't even notice that lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> It's the TMNP syndrome!!!


 I don't get off that easily...after all, I only have to walk over to the wall and look.  Lady Muck was right there!  Maybe too many NP fumes that day


----------



## Lalalish (May 5, 2013)

I haven't tried the Butter yet...I'm dying to, but afraid of being let down. Is the consistency watery, or as smooth as they look?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks tob is very easy to work with, dries fast and not lines like other metallic polishes.
> Paradise is GORGEOUS!!!!!! im wearing it right now and loving it!!!
> this pink is soo pretty.
> amazing haul. i think im going to get the 3rd set the summery one, i kind of want 3 sets, i hope they have a sale soon. and *My 8ty8beauty Haul arrived today. and the shipping was $8 with usps. that was very fast. *


	That is fast. Are you happy with the product and how they packaged things?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 5, 2013)

Lalalish said:


> I haven't tried the Butter yet...I'm dying to, but afraid of being let down. Is the consistency watery, or as smooth as they look?


  	YES! I'm very happy with Butter. You'll get a dud every now and then, but that's with any brand. Overall, I think Butter London is an excellent brand to try.


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2013)

Honestly I hate Butters brush.it's so thin and hard to work with


----------



## Naughtyp (May 5, 2013)

lol maybe it's really the fumes I'm addicted to not the colors!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm thinking more pinks and purples. I'll get some reds, too. Does Essie make yellow polish? I don't see any.    Yup, in the closet. I have more shelf space now since moving my nail polishes to the melmer. I'm going to reorganize my makeup. It's getting disorganized because I was running out of space. I tend not to use things that I can't see or get to easily. Hopefully, I'll find my missing lipsticks soon.    YES! I'm very happy with Butter. You'll get a dud every now and then, but that's with any brand. Overall, I think Butter London is an excellent brand to try.


 I totally understand about needing to reorganize the makeup stash! I've been meaning to do it for months now it seems. once it's out if my line of vision I forget about it lol. no wonder I just keep buying more stuff lol


----------



## Lalalish (May 5, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Honestly I hate Butters brush.it's so thin and hard to work with


Thin brushes annoy me too, but so do ones that are too wide! I'll try at least one. Thank you!


----------



## Monsy (May 5, 2013)

and with butter depending on the color it's a hit or a miss... not all of them have good formula. 

  	I had two that ended up in the trash. Now I have three new colors - one is spectacular, one is ok, and one is awful.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 5, 2013)

http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/05/deborah-lippmann-mermaids-summer-2013-nail-polish-swatches-review.html#more-7919  ALL the mermaids!!


----------



## lyseD (May 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ALL the mermaids!!


	WOW! I don't usually wear nails like this but they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Corally (May 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/05/deborah-lippmann-mermaids-summer-2013-nail-polish-swatches-review.html#more-7919  ALL the mermaids!!


 GAW-JUS. :drools:


----------



## honey on boost (May 5, 2013)

Lalalish said:


> I haven't tried the Butter yet...I'm dying to, but afraid of being let down. Is the consistency watery, or as smooth as they look?


 They aren't all the same. As far as the cremes and holos go I haven't had any problems other than trout pout which can be patchy but is beautiful once it goes on.  





Naughtyp said:


> http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/05/deborah-lippmann-mermaids-summer-2013-nail-polish-swatches-review.html#more-7919  ALL the mermaids!!


 I've missed her swatches! I didn't know she started back to again. I need that pink one.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]In honor of the month of MAY, I'm wearing Chanel's 'MAY' today.  I'm always up for a pretty pink NP[/COLOR]


  Gorgeous!!! 





CartoonChic said:


> My Lippmann polishes from Gilt.com! I wasn't sure how they would come. They just grouped the individual polishes together into plastic bags according to the color sets listed on their website. I'm very pleased. :wiggle:
> 
> *ROW 1:* Set 1 - Believe, Nefertiti, No More Drama *ROW 2:* Set 2 - Single Ladies, Dark Side Of The Moon, Stormy Weather, Hit Me With Your Best Shot, Don't Tell Mama *ROW 3:* Set 3 - Sweet Dreams, My Old Flame, Lara's Theme, Yellow Brick Road, On the Beach  I'm definitely going back for more at some point. I hope the other sets that I want will be in stock when I'm ready to buy.


 I can't believe I missed a DL sale on gilt. I love everything you got.  





CartoonChic said:


> I was lazy with these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So organized! Your chanel collection is tdf!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm thinking more pinks and purples. I'll get some reds, too. Does Essie make yellow polish? I don't see any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have more pinks than any other shade, and purple is a close second.  I don't have a single yellow/Essie!  I don't think I've seen one or if I did it didn't move me.  I'll be looking now!


----------



## Honi (May 6, 2013)

Just came back from a 4 day trip to Stockholm and you are so many pages ahead, what did I miss?!


----------



## MRV (May 6, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> For you Macina and CC - under normal circumstances I'd never post pics of me, because I plainly suck at taking them.
> But here you see Caliente and the quad in action. Love both! (On my cheeks is Fiery Impact.) And I'm about NC15.


  	Looking lovely! Can't wait for the rest of my haul. You are right that the new dazzles are a bit different, I already have Sheer Seduction and is much better that the previous ones.


----------



## MRV (May 6, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> I was lazy with these pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You do have a NP shop!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 6, 2013)

Honey! I like your new avatar.




MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Diablotine, yay! I'm waiting for mine to arrive.
> 
> ...


  	Lol! I knew it the moment I placed my order. Now I'm stalking the site and making wishlists for more indies. I've even been curious about seeing how to make indie nail polish, but don't know where to begin.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 6, 2013)

CC, could you use those drawers for regular makeup storage.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I have there all my unopened liquid products, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> CC, could you use those drawers for regular makeup storage.


	Absolutely! I'm thinking about getting a 3rd one for that purpose. It depends on how I reorganize my makeup shelf and how my MAC palette will change my eye shadow storage.


----------



## MRV (May 7, 2013)

I meant discounted. I got April and June for 50% off, but for some reason not all of them were discounted.

  	I got my CG neons!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My phone can't even handle the colours:


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2013)

.....those CGs are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> That would be really interesting! Although I'm not 100% sure if I should venture to make polish myself. I'm a really practical and careful person, but sometimes I tend to have these freak accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

Love them! Are they different enough from last year's ones to warrant getting?



MRV said:


> That would be really interesting! Although I'm not 100% sure if I should venture to make polish myself. I'm a really practical and careful person, but sometimes I tend to have these freak accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> That would be really interesting! Although I'm not 100% sure if I should venture to make polish myself. I'm a really practical and careful person, but sometimes I tend to have these freak accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Ahhhhh! These are available now?! Must get them all.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

The PolishAholic has swatches of all the CG neons: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/china-glaze-summer-2013-sunsational.html I think I might actually pass, none of them really grabbed me. I prefer the ones from last year.


----------



## MRV (May 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Ahhhhh! These are available now?! Must get them all.


  	If not yet, soon for sure.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 7, 2013)

For me, those swatches make me want them even more.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> For me, those swatches make me want them even more.








  	I love all the jellies.


  	Btw CC, I had to smile at your post about making indie polishes yourself - because I kinda want that too. I'd imagine it would be amazing, like doing potions in Hogwarts.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> That would be really interesting! Although I'm not 100% sure if I should venture to make polish myself. I'm a really practical and careful person, but sometimes I tend to have these freak accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## liba (May 7, 2013)

I don't get why people get bent out of shape when jelly polishes are not opaque and complain they had to use four coats and still see the nail line. They're supposed to be sheer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm sad to hear the creams are so thick, but I'm still going to get a bunch of these. Was just going to buy the whole collection online for a discount, but I may try and see them in person first, just because there are so many similar pink and coral shades, which I have plenty of.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2013)

http://toptotoe28.blogspot.fr/2013/05/splash-new-flakies-from-models-own.html


  	SOURCE : TOPTOTOE28

  	Splash collection ! Very vibrant colours !


----------



## elkaknits (May 7, 2013)

For CC and others who have been thwarted by the YSL baby doll rose NP it is up and good to go on their website.  I have had it in my cart since you gals alerted me to it and been trying to check out daily.  Today it worked.  YaY


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> For CC and others who have been thwarted by the YSL baby doll rose NP it is up and good to go on their website.  I have had it in my cart since you gals alerted me to it and been trying to check out daily.  Today it worked.  YaY


  	Nice ! It's a pretty pink shade, dupable but still pretty I tried it on my toes, liked the pedi. Guerlain has a beautiful pink colour too " Champs Elysées " really glossy ( with topcoat ). It's permanent so I'll wait.
  	The lip stain looks gorgeous too but I have to save up for Chanel polishes and Temperature Rising collection !


----------



## elkaknits (May 7, 2013)

funny story bout Chanel ... my husband asked what the girls should get me for mothers day.  Well, I haven't picked up Taboo yet because I only like one SP at my local mall and she hasn't been in when I go and so I asked for that or a couple of cookbooks.  During our daily call {he calls me every day during his lunch to ask how I am doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




} he said he couldn't pick it up because he went to two different shops a Macy's and a Dillards in a mall we normally do not frequent and when he asked for it he was told that it was a drugstore perfume.  He told them no not Tabu but Taboo the nail polish and the Chanel reps at both shops had no clue because all they sell is perfume.  

  	I am glad we don't live out near that mall cus I would go insane.  Seriously.


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> I meant discounted. I got April and June for 50% off, but for some reason not all of them were discounted.
> I got my CG neons!!! My phone can't even handle the colours:


  	    they look gorgeous!!! i want the last 4 badly and the purple jelly!! im so excited i cant wait to get them!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2013)

I have to admit, I am a bit tempted by the light teal and the light green ones. Might just get those after all...



kimibos said:


> they look gorgeous!!! i want the last 4 badly and the purple jelly!! im so excited i cant wait to get them!!


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have to admit, I am a bit tempted by the light teal and the light green ones. Might just get those after all...


  	lol get them!!!


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

i have so many swatches to share but im most excited about a find at UO.  they didnt have the new holos or luna. BUT i found *Mystic*= DL ray of light dupe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its very gorgeous and dark, and vampy and cool with the green/orange/golden flakies! pure love. the first coat its a lit bit hard but the 2nd one makes it perfect. 

  	i also went to claire's. im kind of ashamed to go there lol but i go directly to the polish section. i got their Matte top coat, and Splatter Paint+  which thought it was a dupe for the loreal confetti but it has bar glitter. 

  	from sallys i got 2 orly's Peaceful opposition and High on hope. they had the Orly pixel and mash up collections and the China G. texture ones and glam-holos out. 
  	i also got 2 beyond the zone hair dyes. the turquoise and blue berry. they had them on sale. has anyone in here dyed their hair in such colors? i need help lol 




 


  	here is mystic!


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2013)

I'm kinda disappointed in the CG neons. I was so excited for them, but now none of them seems to be a must have. Maybe just the pink coconut something, or a skip all together.


----------



## Corally (May 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The PolishAholic has swatches of all the CG neons: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/china-glaze-summer-2013-sunsational.html I think I might actually pass, none of them really grabbed me. I prefer the ones from last year.


 I'm gonna skip them. :nods:


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have so many swatches to share but im most excited about a find at UO.  they didnt have the new holos or luna. BUT i found *Mystic*= DL ray of light dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is gorgeous. Your nail length is perfect too.

  	And you need to post pics of your hair if you dye it!


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> This is gorgeous. Your nail length is perfect too.
> 
> And you need to post pics of your hair if you dye it!


  	      thanks. im gonna see if i can do it tomorrow or next week. but yeah ill show you.


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

i placed an order  for the first time at head2toebeauty.com they had 2 color clubs i couldnt find else where at a decent price. so i kind of had to buy something lol 
  	i got 

  	CC Revvvolution
  	CC worth the risque 
  	CG Isle see you Later
  	CG keepin it teal

  	the CG are 2 new jellies. the ones i wanted the most.


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

*and now manis!*

*

 

 

*
*Picture Polish PARADISE! its truly gorgeous!! i love it. and Essence Madly Purple with BCL Lucky star on accent nail. *

*

 

 *
*catrice play it blue and  P2 Spiritual Sonic- a very unique green in my collection. love it. *

* 

*
*and Zizou claiming he is famous now. fighting with the polishes for the window. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is my 8to8beauty Haul.*
_PLEASE excuse zizou's scratching Chair in the left bottom. _


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i placed an order  for the first time at head2toebeauty.com they had 2 color clubs i couldnt find else where at a decent price. so i kind of had to buy something lol
> i got
> 
> CC Revvvolution
> ...


  	That one is really nice. I read that there are two versions though, one having less of a holo effect. I really like the one I got, not sure which version that would be then.

  	(old pics from my blog I had years ago)





  	CC WTR with essence hello holo on top. My favorite holo mani ever.
  	(excuse the weird nail shape and stubby looking thumb, lol. I hate my short fingers)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2013)

Wow MRV---they sure are GORGEOUS!!!!


MRV said:


> That would be really interesting! Although I'm not 100% sure if I should venture to make polish myself. I'm a really practical and careful person, but sometimes I tend to have these freak accidents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 


		 			That one is really nice. I read that there are two versions though, one having less of a holo effect. I really like the one I got, not sure which version that would be then.
 		 			(old pics from my blog I had years ago)

 		 			CC WTR with essence hello holo on top. My favorite holo mani ever.
 		 			(excuse the weird nail shape and stubby looking thumb, lol. I hate my short fingers)






  	 ohh your holo mani looks gorgeous!!! and you have the nail shape my mom has, which i wish i had!!!!! i dont know which version im getting probably the 2nd less holo one. but its ok. i still havent ordered the 6 ones from 2013 hues.   and i just -98 7yta\
  	][ 0,9MUB5R3EWQa SPIT Water on my key board LOL


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh your holo mani looks gorgeous!!! and you have the nail shape my mom has, which i wish i had!!!!! i dont know which version im getting probably the 2nd less holo one. but its ok. i still havent ordered the 6 ones from 2013 hues.   *and i just -98 7yta\*
> *][ 0,9MUB5R3EWQa SPIT Water on my key board LOL *


  	What's going on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't have that shape anymore, I was trying to grow a long almond shape almost stiletto like back then, so that was my try at that, lol. Maybe I should go back to it,


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

I was going to tell you naynadine, that i found another Holy Grail hand Cream!!!!! and its wayyyyyyyy less Expensive  cheaper lol than L'occitane, it absorbs fast no greasy hands and its at Drugstore.com
  	i found mine at Marshals at $3.99 its called_ Earth Therapeutics Nail + Cuticle Care.  _
  	i think you would like it, its organic, vegan. and best part not greasy!!!


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> *What's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 water on the key board LOL i used the hair drier and its better now. the shape looks gorgeous!! goo  back to it and post some mani pics!!!! maybe with chanel taboo!!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> water on the key board LOL i used the hair drier and its better now. the shape looks gorgeous!! goo  back to it and post some mani pics!!!! maybe with chanel taboo!!!


  	Yeah, I think I will try that shape again sometime. Right now they're short and I like how it feels. Not so much how it looks tho.


----------



## liba (May 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> That one is really nice. I read that there are two versions though, one having less of a holo effect. I really like the one I got, not sure which version that would be then.
> 
> (old pics from my blog I had years ago)
> 
> ...


  	I actually really love that slightly pointy almond shape!!! I keep trying to get mine like that but always fail - even trying to describe it to a manicurist always ends in failure. You have small nail beds like me. Do you have tiny hands too? When my nails are too short it looks like I have baby hands - it's annoying.


  	In other news, I got my Orly Mash Up collection today - wound up being more cost effective to get the whole set discounted online rather than just buying 4 locally. Sparkling Garbage really is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pink and lavender are pretty dupable, but I can give 'em out as presents to some friends who do their nails. I also got the rest of the CG Texture collection - it's totally trendazoid, but they're cute. I won't stress out if I wear them a few times and then never again, but they're definitely nice in a mixed manicure. Last week I really enjoyed using Ablaze np on the thumb and pinkies and the orange, rose and blue textures on the middle nails. The Textures can cling to dirt a little - I'd just cellophaned my hair and the purple dye would snag on the texture and not really wash out. No biggie - I'm not exactly expecting to use these up, so the more I reapply them, the more I'll feel like I'm getting my money's worth anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I finally also got CG Whirled Away, which is totally awesome. I don't even understand why it got some bad reviews - it applies like a dream. I'd love to try it in some sort of mix 'n match manicure involving the pale pink and green Textures and maybe the hot pink from Mash Up.


----------



## liba (May 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow MRV---they sure are GORGEOUS!!!!


  	Medgal - which ones are you craving?? 

  	I know I want all of the greens, teals and purples for sure, plus the peach (although I do already have and love Mimosa's Before Mani's - why did they spell it that way, ding-durn it??) I am not that big of a pink nail person so I wish I could narrow down the pinks and corals in this collection, but I get the feeling I'll wind up with the whole set. 

  	I still do have plenty left of the CG neons from last year. My favorites from that collection were Surfin' For Boys (PERFECT match for Party Parrot lipstick), Beach Cruiser (the magenta - awesome with Petals and Peacocks) and Pink Plumeria (perfect with Flamingo). Can you see how I love to match my nails and lips, especially with unexpected colors, rather than just classic red lip/nail?


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2013)

liba said:


> Medgal - which ones are you craving??
> 
> I know I want all of the greens, teals and purples for sure, plus the peach (although I do already have and love Mimosa's Before Mani's - why did they spell it that way, ding-durn it??) I am not that big of a pink nail person so I wish I could narrow down the pinks and corals in this collection, but I get the feeling I'll wind up with the whole set.
> 
> I still do have plenty left of the CG neons from last year. My favorites from that collection were Surfin' For Boys (PERFECT match for Party Parrot lipstick), Beach Cruiser (the magenta - awesome with Petals and Peacocks) and Pink Plumeria (perfect with Flamingo). Can you see how I love to match my nails and lips, especially with unexpected colors, rather than just classic red lip/nail?


  	huh i didnt get anything from last years collection but im going to google those you mentioned and probably get them. i have and love all those lipsticks!!  im glad you like SG its the star of the mash up collection.


----------



## Naynadine (May 7, 2013)

liba said:


> I actually really love that slightly pointy almond shape!!! I keep trying to get mine like that but always fail - even trying to describe it to a manicurist always ends in failure. *You have small nail beds like me. Do you have tiny hands too? *When my nails are too short it looks like I have baby hands - it's annoying.
> 
> 
> In other news, I got my Orly Mash Up collection today - wound up being more cost effective to get the whole set discounted online rather than just buying 4 locally. Sparkling Garbage really is
> ...


  	Yes! Tiny hands*, short fingers and small nail beds. I can definitely relate to the baby hands problem. That's why I hate taking pictures of my hands.

  	I'm still thinking about getting the orange one from the Mashup collection. Not sure if I need it.

  	I actually thought of you, Liba. I got a Shiseido blush the other day and thought to myself Liba would like this too. It's the shade called Medusa, it's a very finely milled highlighter, no shimmer, and it gives a very soft blue sheen. Think Elude with a subtle blueish glow. 

  	'and tiny feet as well. Which is even more annyoing. I just got these nice Jil Sander shoes today (http://www.yoox.com/de/44492703fg/item?dept=women#cod10=44492703FG&sizeId=), I wanted to treat myself to a fancy pair of shoes for _once_, and they're way too big even in size 36 (guess that's 5 or 6 in US size). Back they go. Le sigh.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2013)

Besides which Anitacska, you probably have dupes for all of these.  I just love color and those neons sure deliver color


----------



## CartoonChic (May 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I love all the jellies.
> 
> 
> Btw CC, I had to smile at your post about making indie polishes yourself - because I kinda want that too. I'd imagine it would be amazing, like doing potions in Hogwarts.








 I think it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful manis kimibos. I need Paradise.




elkaknits said:


> For CC and others who have been thwarted by the YSL baby doll rose NP it is up and good to go on their website.  I have had it in my cart since you gals alerted me to it and been trying to check out daily.  Today it worked.  YaY


	Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 7, 2013)

I did a new mani today with YSL Bleu Majorelle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My nails were stained pink after removing Chanel Tentation. I didn't think the color was that strong.


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2013)

OMG.....soooooooooooo pretty, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






kimibos said:


> i have so many swatches to share but im most excited about a find at UO.  they didnt have the new holos or luna. BUT i found *Mystic*= DL ray of light dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 7, 2013)

Gorgeous, Naynadine!

  	Those multicolor sparkles are awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> That one is really nice. I read that there are two versions though, one having less of a holo effect. I really like the one I got, not sure which version that would be then.
> 
> (old pics from my blog I had years ago)
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (May 8, 2013)

I checked out "the other department store" yesterday and saw the Chanel Summer Collection! I hope I can get Azuré and Bel-Argus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also finally saw OPI Oz polishes IRL. I might be tempted to get 1-2 glitters from that collection in June, once I have hauled all the LE collections on my list. They were also selling all OPI LEs (except for Oz and Central Europe) for 30% off, but I can still get OPI cheaper from the US.

  	Instead I found Dior Nirvana for 50% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and finally received my Abricot Creme!



liba said:


> Medgal - which ones are you craving??
> 
> I know I want all of the greens, teals and purples for sure, plus the peach (although I do already have and love *Mimosa's Before Mani's* - why did they spell it that way, ding-durn it??) I am not that big of a pink nail person so I wish I could narrow down the pinks and corals in this collection, but I get the feeling I'll wind up with the whole set.
> 
> I still do have plenty left of the CG neons from last year. My favorites from that collection were Surfin' For Boys (PERFECT match for Party Parrot lipstick), Beach Cruiser (the magenta - awesome with Petals and Peacocks) and Pink Plumeria (perfect with Flamingo). Can you see how I love to match my nails and lips, especially with unexpected colors, rather than just classic red lip/nail?


  	I'm actually wearing MBM atm. Do you mean Sun of a Peach? I think it will be very different on nails. In the bottle it looks much lighter and whiter than MBM. Shell-o looks lovely, too.


  	I was wearing this mani earlier this week (the phone cam just destroys it): a reverse accent with BL Slapper (such an intense green teal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Emily de Molly Falling Skies (holo-ish glitters).


----------



## Honi (May 8, 2013)

I really wanted to try out CC Eternal Beauty today but the weather is so sucky and raining that the holographic goodness wont be in its proper element


----------



## elkaknits (May 8, 2013)

yesterday I was stuck waiting for some peeps to process an order so stepped into a beauty supply place next door~ I picked up 4 CG on sale from the last holiday collection.  3 reds and a green sparkly holo gorgeousness that glints in the shade even.  I almost caused accidents looking at my accent nail today {the only green one}  If you haven't seen it yet you might want to check out Winter Holly.  These swatches are close to real life on my monitor :http://pamsan.wordpress.com/2012/11/08/china-glaze-winter-holly/


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

The stuff (minus np removers) I got at the Kruidvat BOGO! Only a couple of things but thats ok, I wanted to get more but I had to restrain meself.. I've spent enough in the last two weeks. :lol: I did want L'Oréal Confetti but it was SO... as always.


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	      Nice haul!!! is the blue catrice denim moore?? such a gorgeous blue


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2013)

Nice haul and if np ate your wallet, don't worry in fact you are not alone !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Let's keep the rythm !


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > The stuff (minus np removers) I got at the Kruidvat BOGO! Only a couple of things but thats ok, I wanted to get more but I had to restrain meself.. I've spent enough in the last two weeks. :lol:  I did want L'Oréal Confetti but it was SO... as always.
> ...


  Yep!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2013)

http://lh5.ggpht.com/-N9Azolqe-nk/U...s1600-h/c_DjPlayThatSongEssie2%255B5%255D.jpg

  	SOURCE : MACKARRIE

  	Essie Summer 2013, gorgeous colours !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need 4 of them !


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Fantasy Fire!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	LOVE that polish!


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > The stuff (minus np removers) I got at the Kruidvat BOGO! Only a couple of things but thats ok, I wanted to get more but I had to restrain meself.. I've spent enough in the last two weeks. :lol:  I did want L'Oréal Confetti but it was SO... as always.
> ...


  Yeaah UNICORN PEEEE. ompom:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Gorgeous Kimibos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recently ordered DL's Ray of Light from whatshebuys.com.
If I dyed my hair purple  & blueberry my family would have me committed.






kimibos said:


> i have so many swatches to share but im most excited about a find at UO.  they didnt have the new holos or luna. BUT i found *Mystic*= DL ray of light dupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> funny story bout Chanel ... my husband asked what the girls should get me for mothers day.  Well, I haven't picked up Taboo yet because I only like one SP at my local mall and she hasn't been in when I go and so I asked for that or a couple of cookbooks.  During our daily call {he calls me every day during his lunch to ask how I am doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG...that's wild.  I think you can still get Taboo at Chanel online.


----------



## liba (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I'm still thinking about getting the orange one from the Mashup collection. Not sure if I need it.
> 
> I actually thought of you, Liba. I got a Shiseido blush the other day and thought to myself Liba would like this too. It's the shade called Medusa, it's a very finely milled highlighter, no shimmer, and it gives a very soft blue sheen. Think Elude with a subtle blueish glow.
> 
> 'and tiny feet as well. Which is even more annyoing. I just got these nice Jil Sander shoes today (http://www.yoox.com/de/44492703fg/item?dept=women#cod10=44492703FG&sizeId=), I wanted to treat myself to a fancy pair of shoes for _once_, and they're way too big even in size 36 (guess that's 5 or 6 in US size). Back they go. Le sigh.


  	Do you want a very bright orange with a tiny bit of a coral cast, rather than straight traffic cone? Are you interested in a rubber/satin finish? Then I'd say this is a great color! The bright peach colors we're seeing creep in, like Mimosa's Before Mani's and the upcoming CG and MAC peaches are a little bit "newer" for the fingernails, but for whatever reason, I feel like neon orange is my favorite pedicure color for the summer, bar none and the Mash Up one is the nicest one I own.

  	OMG, your Shiseido tempting is getting under my skin! Is it scented? I was using some Shiseido skincare products this past year and didn't care for the fragrance.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Very happy haul there Kimibos-----I'll be waiting for those manis too!


kimibos said:


> *and now manis!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yeaah UNICORN PEEEE.


  	Unicorn Pee for the win!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wish I had one of the original bottles.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

That's so pretty Naynadine!!!


Naynadine said:


> That one is really nice. I read that there are two versions though, one having less of a holo effect. I really like the one I got, not sure which version that would be then.
> 
> (old pics from my blog I had years ago)
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

liba said:


> Medgal - which ones are you craving??
> 
> I know I want all of the greens, teals and purples for sure, plus the peach (although I do already have and love Mimosa's Before Mani's - why did they spell it that way, ding-durn it??) I am not that big of a pink nail person so I wish I could narrow down the pinks and corals in this collection, but I get the feeling I'll wind up with the whole set.
> 
> I still do have plenty left of the CG neons from last year. My favorites from that collection were Surfin' For Boys (PERFECT match for Party Parrot lipstick), Beach Cruiser (the magenta - awesome with Petals and Peacocks) and Pink Plumeria (perfect with Flamingo). Can you see how I love to match my nails and lips, especially with unexpected colors, rather than just classic red lip/nail?


 Pink & peach!  I love the way neons look against my brown skin.  I wore Chanel's Mimosa one day this week and started craving bright colors.  You wouldn't know it though because I then changed my polish to Chanel's Eastern Light topped with Dior's Crystal & gel top coat.  IRL my nails look like snow glistening in moon light.  It looked really sharp with my beige, black & white outfit.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *and now manis!*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
  	Your manis are very pretty and le chat est très beau, les  pattes blanches so cute !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But don't let your polishes by the window LOL !


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yeaah UNICORN PEEEE. ompom:
> ...


  Original bottles?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Every time I grow my nails long enough to reshape they start to break.  Short and square seem to be the best way for me to maintain my nails.


liba said:


> I actually really love that slightly pointy almond shape!!! I keep trying to get mine like that but always fail - even trying to describe it to a manicurist always ends in failure. You have small nail beds like me. Do you have tiny hands too? When my nails are too short it looks like I have baby hands - it's annoying.
> 
> 
> In other news, I got my Orly Mash Up collection today - wound up being more cost effective to get the whole set discounted online rather than just buying 4 locally. Sparkling Garbage really is
> ...


 I ordered Ablaze because of you Liba and it just arrived today.  I'll have to wear it soon!


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Original bottles?


	The Clarins - have a look: http://www.scrangie.com/2012/03/max-factor-fantasy-fire-comparison.html


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

BUICK WHERE ARE YOU. 50% off on CG at Enchantra starting at 12 AM. CRAP, I'M IN TROUBLE. :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Yes! Tiny hands*, short fingers and small nail beds. I can definitely relate to the baby hands problem. That's why I hate taking pictures of my hands.
> 
> I'm still thinking about getting the orange one from the Mashup collection. Not sure if I need it.
> 
> ...


 LOVE the shoes Naynadine---did you get them in orange?  What a shame that they're too big---you really are tiny---but, good things come in small packages!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did a new mani today with YSL Bleu Majorelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aha!  Is that what you were wearing in your beautiful photo in the RiRi thread?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> I checked out "the other department store" yesterday and saw the Chanel Summer Collection! I hope I can get Azuré and Bel-Argus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very pretty reverse accent.  Based on what you're wearing here you will love Dior's Nirvana too.  What a steal.  I now swear by the Dior Abricot cuticle cream---absolute noticeable improvement in my cuticles!


----------



## nikou (May 8, 2013)

I received my China Glaze sunsational haul today and I'm really disappointed.
  	Gorgeous colours but damn, the formula is bad with the exception of That's shore bright.
  	The first coats were an absolute joke.

  	By the way I only got:
  	Sun of a Peach
  	Highlight of my Summer
  	Neon & On & On
  	That's shore bright

  	They were all quite matte, especially That's shore bright, it dried really fast too.

  	I also got jinx from the Opi Bond collection
  	It's beautiful and my first liquid sand polish


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Your manis are very pretty and le chat est très beau, les  pattes blanches so cute !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    Thanks!!! omg did you get his name!? i named him after Zinedine Zidane best french soccer player Ever!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 his little white boots lol 
  	    i was trying to take some pics with the light on the window. they dont live there.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>






Nice haul(s) Corally---the nail polish and your TR MAC haul!  Is the NP on the end red or deep coral?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> yesterday I was stuck waiting for some peeps to process an order so stepped into a beauty supply place next door~ I picked up 4 CG on sale from the last holiday collection.  3 reds and a green sparkly holo gorgeousness that glints in the shade even.  I almost caused accidents looking at my accent nail today {the only green one}  If you haven't seen it yet you might want to check out Winter Holly.  These swatches are close to real life on my monitor :http://pamsan.wordpress.com/2012/11/08/china-glaze-winter-holly/






Winter Holly is _*really*_ pretty but don't die over it looking at your accent nail


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Okay......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> http://lh5.ggpht.com/-N9Azolqe-nk/U...s1600-h/c_DjPlayThatSongEssie2%255B5%255D.jpg
> 
> SOURCE : MACKARRIE
> 
> ...


 The two pinks might have a home on my NP rack


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

nikou said:


> I received my China Glaze sunsational haul today and I'm really disappointed.
> Gorgeous colours but damn, the formula is bad with the exception of That's shore bright.
> The first coats were an absolute joke.
> 
> ...


 That's too bad about the formula---I swear there are hits & misses in every brand---drives me a little batty sometimes.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

liba said:


> The neon coral-orange and robin's egg blue are quiet superstars too - similar to other colors that have come before, but with extra oomph. i'm wearing the blue right now and the subtle shimmer is so beautiful. It's a very thin formula, so you have to do 3 thin coats, but that leaves a really deep, beach glass sort of finish. The orange and pink dry down to a rubber/satin finish that's very cool, too.
> 
> Hope & Freedom Fest collection was more awesome overall, but Mash Up is going to get plenty of use.
> 
> ...


  	Yes and yes. Sounds perfect. I have CC Wham! Pow! which I liked a lot, but it seems like the formula changed, maybe it has expired. So I need a new bright orange summer shade. And the coral cast is a nice twist.

  	No, the blush is not scented. If I sniff really close the powder has a teeny tiny bit of a smell, but I'm kinda hypersensitive to smells, so normal people probably won't smell anything, lol. There's no added scent. Nowhere like Guerlain, Givenchy etc. And not comparable to their skincare, which I'm allergic to because of the scent. I think you would like it a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe it's LE from their spring collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's too bad about the formula---I swear there are hits & misses in every brand---drives me a little batty sometimes.


  	Too bad but many neons are matte in fact, I have a Sinful colours one, a Orly one ( Beach Cruiser ) and another Orly ( La Vida Loca which is not matte ), 2 or 3 coats are necessary I think. And then a topcoat, without it no neon effect or result. The OPI sand ones are pretty, you picked up one it's great !


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > The stuff (minus np removers) I got at the Kruidvat BOGO! Only a couple of things but thats ok, I wanted to get more but I had to restrain meself.. I've spent enough in the last two weeks. :lol:  I did want L'Oréal Confetti but it was SO... as always.
> ...


 Neither, I actually don't know what it is :lol: It's a bit rosy, a bit corally etc. It's called Bricky Mouse btw.   I'm afraid I'm gonna do a big China Glaze haul at 12 AM.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

Anyone getting one of these sets?

http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/08/ralph-lauren-essie-collaboration/


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> *I'm afraid I'm gonna do a big China Glaze haul at 12 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  what are you planning to get?


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone getting one of these sets?
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/08/ralph-lauren-essie-collaboration/


  	me probably not.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

I'm trying to enter that dutch site with the CG sale, but I get an error. Seems like the server is down.


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I'm trying to enter that dutch site with the CG sale, but I get an error. Seems like the server is down.


  	ohh crap. way to many CG addicts!!!!


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Naynadine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to enter that dutch site with the CG sale, but I get an error. Seems like the server is down.
> ...


 TOO MANY ADDICTS INDEED. The site is SO slow.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh crap. way to many CG addicts!!!!


  	Shoot, they have Color Clubs for 2,95 and they ship to Germany for 5,95. I'm not gonna place an order, I'm not gonna place an order... OMG, I think I'm gonna place an order. LOL.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

I can't enter the CG section at all, I get an error. Ugh!


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> TOO MANY ADDICTS INDEED. The site is SO slow.


  	ohh noo i hope you guys can place your orders!


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Shoot, they have Color Clubs for 2,95 and they ship to Germany for 5,95. I'm not gonna place an order, I'm not gonna place an order... OMG, I think I'm gonna place an order. LOL.


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


>


  	I give up, the site is a pain in the you know what. Now it's not working at all. I'll try again tomorrow, if everything is sold out it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

AAAH IM GOING GRAZY. Everything went out of my bag! The site is F'd up. This feels like a mac collection launch. :headbang:


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> AAAH IM GOING GRAZY. Everything went out of my bag! The site is F'd up. This feels like a mac collection launch.


  	Haha, yes!

  	I just saw they ship with GLS, they never find my address, so I think I'm passing anyway.


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> AAAH IM GOING GRAZY. Everything went out of my bag! The site is F'd up. This feels like a mac collection launch.


  	     That sucks!


----------



## Corally (May 8, 2013)

I've finally placed my order... 2 hours later.:wtf2: I'm so happy I don't have to go to school tomorrow.  *My order:* Fast Forward Topcoat Calcium Gel Fortifier  Orange Cuticle Oil  Street Chic Galactic Gray Polarized Custom Kicks Golden Spurs Running In Circles Igniting Love Peachy Keen VIII VI  I'm off to bed now *yawn*.


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> I'm off to bed now *yawn*.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Quote: 
 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



LOVE the shoes Naynadine---did you get them in orange?  What a shame that they're too big---you really are tiny---but, good things come in small packages!!!!



 
 	 		Yup, the orangey-red ones. They look even better in real life. I still have them stitting here, I look over to them from time to time going ''awwww'' with a heavy sigh. Heartbreaking, I tell ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 	 		I have such a thing for suede these days - shoes, bags, everything. Maybe I should try a velvet manicure to go with it.  LOL  Wait awhile...someone will come up with that


----------



## Naynadine (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> I'm off to bed now *yawn*.


  	I'm glad you were able to place your order!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone getting one of these sets?
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/08/ralph-lauren-essie-collaboration/


 Alright---if you insist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually, CC and I were talking about Essie & yellow NP and they had none on their web site when I recently checked.  I like it and will get it if I can find it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Anyone getting one of these sets?
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/08/ralph-lauren-essie-collaboration/


 Update: Bloomingdales has the purple set---- I'm only interested in the yellow NP so my search will continue


Edit:_ RL online has all four sets_


----------



## Prettypackages (May 8, 2013)

Those shoes are hot...


----------



## liba (May 8, 2013)

Well I placed my CG Sunsational order, since it's quite a bit cheaper for me to get it online through transdesign.com than locally. I got all the jellies except the blue (although I really don't need both pinks). For the creams, I got Highlight of My Summer and That's Shore Bright (the purple). I like the light teal blue but I will compare it i person to the Orly Mashup one. 'Same thing for the blue pink one.


  	They'd already sold out of Sun of a Peach, which I'll just have to find in my neck of the woods. Here's hoping I can make the formulas work. I don't want my jellies to look opaque, so that'll be fine.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> I'm off to bed now *yawn*.


 I read the word *yawn* and this happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!   Really Great haul Corally
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peachy Keen is an old fav


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:


 they already had velvet manicur sets at sephora. I bought the maroon one and never even wore it!! lol how typical of me. may as well save it to use this fall lol


----------



## Corally (May 9, 2013)

Thanks guys! I hope I'll get everything I ordered because I'm so tired now. :heart2:


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

Here's my modest haul from yesterday:


----------



## Corally (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my modest haul from yesterday:


  Great haul! I love the 1st, 4th and 5th! Are those new/LE?


----------



## Anneri (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> they already had velvet manicur sets at sephora. I bought the maroon one and never even wore it!! lol how typical of me. may as well save it to use this fall lol


  	Hey, great new avi! You look hot!


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

They are new, but I don't know if they're LE. They're called Rainforest Canopy, Speckled Pink, Shooting Stars (there was also a Confetti lookalike black and white one I didn't get), SNP3, SNP1 (there's also a black one with gold glitter I didn't get) and Saphyr Lurex.



Corally said:


> Great haul! I love the 1st, 4th and 5th! Are those new/LE?


----------



## Honi (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my modest haul from yesterday:


  	Ohhh i love the Maybelline ones, how lovely!


----------



## Corally (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> They are new, but I don't know if they're LE. They're called Rainforest Canopy, Speckled Pink, Shooting Stars (there was also a Confetti lookalike black and white one I didn't get), SNP3, SNP1 (there's also a black one with gold glitter I didn't get) and Saphyr Lurex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I hope Dutch websites will sell  those Barry M's and I'm gonna look for those Maybellines.


----------



## MACina (May 9, 2013)

*Naughtyp*.....I loveeeeeeee your new ava!!! Sooooo beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Naughtyp said:


> they already had velvet manicur sets at sephora. I bought the maroon one and never even wore it!! lol how typical of me. may as well save it to use this fall lol


----------



## MACina (May 9, 2013)

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anitacska said:


> Here's my modest haul from yesterday:


----------



## Leeny (May 9, 2013)

I wanted to use my OPI Eurso Euro last night but found the polish to be kinda thick/goopy and stringy.    Has anyone used Zoya Renew?  I'm thinking of picking up some to try and save this polish (I love the colour!).  Unfortunately, I haven't seen any other polish thinners being sold at places nearby so this is my only go to product.

  	Any help/suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my modest haul from yesterday:


  	Oh no not modest but decent haul ! Pretty polishes !


----------



## Honi (May 9, 2013)

Ugh. I knew I'd love this. Color Club Eternal Beauty! Just did my mani with this, gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

It is modest by my standards, hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> Oh no not modest but decent haul ! Pretty polishes !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 9, 2013)

but decent by my standards, no haul for me the Chanel summer collection is due to launch on May 17th, so let's wait !


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for that too, also the Dior collection and (not nail polish, but) the Guerlain summer collection. I don't know why they're taking so long to launch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> but decent by my standards, no haul for me the Chanel summer collection is due to launch on May 17th, so let's wait !


----------



## Leeny (May 9, 2013)

Leeny said:


> I wanted to use my OPI Eurso Euro last night but found the polish to be kinda thick/goopy and stringy.    Has anyone used Zoya Renew?  I'm thinking of picking up some to try and save this polish (I love the colour!).  Unfortunately, I haven't seen any other polish thinners being sold at places nearby so this is my only go to product.
> 
> Any help/suggestions are greatly appreciated.


  	I feel weird quoting myself but turns out that the Trade Secrets closest to my work doesn't carry Zoya anymore (boooo).  I ended up with OPI's Nail Lacquer Thinner.  I noticed that they still have a few bottles of Eurso Euro so if I can't resucitate the one at home I at least have the chance to pick up a new bottle.  This'll be my first time trying to thin out a polish, hope it works.

  	Also picked up 2 of the neon Essie's from a salon nearby: Bouncer It's Me and DJ Play That Song (they had a Buy 1, Get 1 50% off).  I even spotted the neon collection at a Pharma Plus, so I have a backup plan to get them there if the salon sells out...  Yup, I'm crazy.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

Corally said:


> I'm off to bed now *yawn*.


	Great haul!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Alright---if you insist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	What a coincidence! We were just talking about yellow Essies, weren't we. I think I'll get it just because yellow seems to be a rare color for Essie.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Naughtyp*.....I loveeeeeeee your new ava!!! Sooooo beautiful








  It's a great picture, Naughty!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Aha!  Is that what you were wearing in your beautiful photo in the RiRi thread?


	Love your white mani. Yup, YSL Bleu Majorelle. And thank you! Your RiRi photo is jaw-dropping.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh. I knew I'd love this. Color Club Eternal Beauty! Just did my mani with this, gorgeous!


	Nice!


----------



## elkaknits (May 9, 2013)

Yesterday I had to go to Walgreens for a script and checked out cherries in the snow. It seems to me whenever a red lippie pulls pink people ask if it looks like CITS soi figured it must be the gold standard or something. I picked up the np a ls both for matchy matching along with mon cherry np. I am surprised by how thick the np is  but I love both of them


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Leeny said:


> I feel weird quoting myself but turns out that the Trade Secrets closest to my work doesn't carry Zoya anymore (boooo).  I ended up with OPI's Nail Lacquer Thinner.  I noticed that they still have a few bottles of Eurso Euro so if I can't resucitate the one at home I at least have the chance to pick up a new bottle.  This'll be my first time trying to thin out a polish, hope it works.
> 
> Also picked up 2 of the neon Essie's from a salon nearby: Bouncer It's Me and DJ Play That Song (they had a Buy 1, Get 1 50% off).  I even spotted the neon collection at a Pharma Plus, so I have a backup plan to get them there if the salon sells out...  Yup, I'm crazy.


  	    Hello there. sorry Eurso Euro is giving you problems. i skipped that one cause i have a similar CG color. i was going to tell you there is an opi,orly and sally thinner, but i can see you got the opi one already. i hope it works and good luck. 

  	   i think the essie neons look gorgeous, i know someone posted swatches in fashion sets. they match all the lipsticks perfectly.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm waiting for that too, also the Dior collection and (not nail polish, but) the Guerlain summer collection. I don't know why they're taking so long to launch!


  	The Dior collection is a must-have, at least for some items : quints, duo blush, polish duo, jelly lip pen and Dior Addict lipsticks, I mean everything ! The Guerlain powder ( Neroli ) is very pretty, the scent is delicate but the packaging is a mess ( looks like a Sephora pan ), the other powder looks pretty too and the packaging is beautiful ( the smaller one ).
  	I hope you'll get some items from those collections, on the whole both are great collections !


----------



## Leeny (May 9, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 



 		 			    Hello there. sorry Eurso Euro is giving you problems. i skipped that one cause i have a similar CG color. i was going to tell you there is an opi,orly and sally thinner, but i can see you got the opi one already. i hope it works and good luck. 

 		 			   i think the essie neons look gorgeous, i know someone posted swatches in fashion sets. they match all the lipsticks perfectly. 


  	Thanks kimibos!  I'm going to try out the thinner as soon as I get home tonight.  I read reviews about that particular colour and no one else mentioned the problem that I have, so it might have been a bad batch or maybe the bottle was open a little bit in transit or in the store or something.

  	I ended up with the rest of the Essie neons...  AND they had the newest summer collection, I was tempted but thought I should get through the neons first.  LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> they already had velvet manicur sets at sephora. I bought the maroon one and never even wore it!! lol how typical of me. may as well save it to use this fall lol


 Naughtyp I love your new Avatar---you pretty thing you!  Love you in pink.  You'll have to wear the velvet NP and report back.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love your white mani. Yup, YSL Bleu Majorelle. And thank you! Your RiRi photo is jaw-dropping.


 Thanks CC.  I just put YSL BM in my Nordie's shopping cart.  This might send me over my 10-NP/month quota 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's so worth it!  It looked so pretty on you with RRW.  Did you plan that look?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful colors----I'll need to see your manis.  Of course my eyes landed on the pink one!


Anitacska said:


> Here's my modest haul from yesterday:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Very pretty mani Honi


CartoonChic said:


> What a coincidence! We were just talking about yellow Essies, weren't we. I think I'll get it just because yellow seems to be a rare color for Essie.


 YES!  Let's get it CC!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

My modest MAY haul: For me the star of the show is..........



Cake-Hole, Cake-Hole Cake-Hole, Cake-Hole Cake-Hole, Cake-Hole









Left to Right Butter London: Marbs, Sunbaker, Poole, Cake-Hole, Union Jack Black 
MAC: Ablaze


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2013)

For me it was actually the blue Maybelline one that first caught my eye!



Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful colors----I'll need to see your manis.  Of course my eyes landed on the pink one!


----------



## elkaknits (May 9, 2013)

aaand today I received my super fast YSL order.  I ordered it 2 days ago?  That cannot be right.  So fast.  

  	The baby doll pink np is milkier and more coral than CITS {which I am currently wearing} but surprisingly the ls is a better match for CITS np than CITS ls is.  If it were not raining terribly I would try to take a picture but luckily it is raining.  Luckily because I have eczema on my hands at the moment and my  fingers look diseased.  Except for the nails of course.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Naughtyp*.....I loveeeeeeee your new ava!!! Sooooo beautiful :eyelove:


  Thank you


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :agree:   It's a great picture, Naughty!


  thank you (blushing) lol  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Naughtyp I love your new Avatar---you pretty thing you!  Love you in pink.  You'll have to wear the velvet NP and report back.[/COLOR]


 thanks medgal I love ur pic in riri thread u look flawless!  I will def report back on the velvet mani


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

medgal: I love the white frosty mani I bet u looked hot in ur outfit!!  nice haul too kno u have been excited for cake hole lol  CC:  so funny there's the yellow Essie now! I didn't read the full review are these scented?  I think pinks and purples are two colors essie makes a lot of so those are good choices    I love everyone's hauls and manis!!  kimibos I love the pics with ur cat he is so cute lol and  i love what u said about him on hug a cat day lol. mr bossy boots!! lol   I got beautiful disAster  so  my mash up collection is complete! I also got the mini bridal set from Essie. and two of those speciall effect orlys. I got the aquas and pink ones, I really like them!! much better in person than pics. I hope the polishaholic reviews the Essie neons. I want to know which purple jelly to get the Essie or china glaze?  I still want a few of the china glaze ones but I'll wait to decide in person.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

oh ya I did some math the other night lol. I currently buy 30 brands of np. I think I need to give up a few! lol and I have 180 Untrieds. I'm scared to find out what my total count is lol  I'm guessing its def over 300!!


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


  	    OMG 180 untrieds. i have soo many that i have only used once i kind of feel bad too. but ahhh then i haul and feel better. i dont even know how many brands i have or how many polishes i have so far. i gave up. 

  	   and i agree you look gorgeous in your avatar pic girl! your hair looks so healthy and pretty too. purrrrr


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> no problem leeny!  That essie collection with the shimmers is tempting me badly!         thanks! zizou is a brat. he was actually sleeping with me today. and being nice cause i wasnt feeling well. Post some PIcs of prince. i want to see his royal highness LOL       ohhh im so getting the orly aqua pixel now.       OMG 180 untrieds. i have soo many that i have only used once i kind of feel bad too. but ahhh then i haul and feel better. i dont even know how many brands i have or how many polishes i have so far. i gave up.      and i agree you look gorgeous in your avatar pic girl! your hair looks so healthy and pretty too. purrrrr


 I want those Essie shimmers too!!  I have 22 Essie's to go thru tho lol! I will post a pic right now    I'm sorry u don't feel good ;(  glad ur kitty was there to cuddle tho , that's my fav    you will love the orly ima post some pics right now it matches my car perfectly!   thank you girl  I actually hate my hair right now  so that's  means alot!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

my car and my orly mani ( don't even remember the name lol)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 orly sparkling garbage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His royal highness: Prince , my


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> His royal highness: Prince , my <3


  	   love both manis. SP is just gorgeous on everyone. we need more polishes like that one!! and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 at Prince!! he is soooo cute. im inlove.(dont tell zizou tho)  im going to show the pic to my mom. she is going to love him too.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>









At least you were brave enough to count---especially your untrieds.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i said i was going to stop buying essies cause other brands are coming with new things not just cremes, but now they got me with those shimmers. i love how the cats know that im not feeling well.   dont hate your hair it looks great!      love both manis. SP is just gorgeous on everyone. we need more polishes like that one!! and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol thankk you , he is my heart!!  I agree about SG I love if I didn't want to take it off. did u buy a bu like u planned? I can't remember lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> His royal highness: Prince , my <3  What a well-mannered little royal!!!  And cute!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I still want a few of the china glaze ones but I'll wait to decide in person.


	I don't think the polish is scented. They come in sets with perfume and body mists. The article also confirmed that this is Essie's first yellow polish. Love the matching polish with your car. Prince looks like his namesake.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks CC.  I just put YSL BM in my Nordie's shopping cart.  This might send me over my 10-NP/month quota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Nope, wasn't planned. I wanted to wear each one and they just happened to be worn at the same time. Nordstrom is having double points later this month. Save it for then!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Thank you Naughtyp


Naughtyp said:


> I still want a few of the china glaze ones but I'll wait to decide in person.


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol thankk you , he is my heart!! I agree about SG I love if I didn't want to take it off. did u buy a bu like u planned? I can't remember lol


  	      omg its so embarrassing i have 3 more as BU's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	this is what i have used so far. i have worn it 3/4 times as a mani. 3 coats each time. and im wearing it on my toes right now. i think im going to finish thisbottle by the end of august.


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Naughtyp
> 
> Using the Dior gel topcoat really prolonged the life of the mani---not that I want to do that too often because I want to use as many untried NPs as I can.
> 
> ...


  	    Buy the huge bottle of Out the door. its like seche without the bad odor and its not thick. that way you dont spend your dior top coat by using it very often.


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

im getting my 2 CG jellies and 2 CC holos tomorrow/later today lol  

 				 					 						Processed through USPS Sort Facility

 				 					 						May 10, 2013, 12:37 am

 				 					 						BOSTON, MA 02205 

 *Expected Delivery By:*
						May 10, 2013 
 					 						 							USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmation[SUP][/SUP]



 
  	also Yesterday;s mani.






  	Orly High on Hope With Nfu Oh 51 ON TOP.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nope, wasn't planned. I wanted to wear each one and they just happened to be worn at the same time. Nordstrom is having double points later this month. Save it for then!


 Well it turned out really well--pretty lips & tips!!!  

Oops---too late on the YSL. It sat in my cart for a day or so but I pushed the button Thursday PM.  I have the Nordie's sale date written down somewhere but when a girl addict needs a haul NP fix it's pretty inevitable.  I also ordered the three new Chanels from Avant Première, which all have ship dates of May 27.  They are Cinema, Starlet & Paparazzi, and can start to fill that space that you have left in your Chanel drawer.  Just keeping enabling a friend informed here.  _*Starlet*_ a shimmery peachy pink is right up my alley, and of the three, according to Beautezine, it's limited edition.  

  	http://www.beautezine.com/chanel-spring-2013-avant-premiere-de-chanel-le-vernis-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

Multi quote appears to have died---seems to happen once in a while
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhoo---at this rate you might finish that bottle this month!


kimibos said:


> omg its so embarrassing i have 3 more as BU's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Buy the huge bottle of Out the door. its like seche without the bad odor and its not thick. that way you dont spend your dior top coat by using it very often.






Kimibos.  I've always liked Out the Door.  Must make a point of taking the trek to Sally's to get it---so worth the trip I think!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> May 10, 2013  							 								 									USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmation[SUP][/SUP]
> 
> 
> also Yesterday;s mani.
> ...






What a pretty mani---I love that combo!!!!!


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Multi quote appears to have died---seems to happen once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   specktra goes out of  whack sometimes lol and i agree. i just love it!


----------



## kimibos (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> What a pretty mani---I love that combo!!!!!


  	thanks, i seem to be loving flakies right now but with dark shades. im so crazy, im going to be wearing pastels in the fall/winter.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 9, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> aaand today I received my super fast YSL order.  I ordered it 2 days ago?  That cannot be right.  So fast.
> 
> The baby doll pink np is milkier and more coral than CITS {which I am currently wearing} but surprisingly the ls is a better match for CITS np than CITS ls is.  If it were not raining terribly I would try to take a picture but luckily it is raining.  Luckily because I have eczema on my hands at the moment and my  fingers look diseased.  Except for the nails of course.


	I haven't ordered Baby Doll yet. I've been waiting to see if it will pop up at other places first, but I'm getting impatient. A pink coral sounds pretty.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 9, 2013)

well mannered? hah lol he only looks innocent! lol jk I love him so much!


----------



## MACina (May 9, 2013)

.....stunning,honi!!!


CartoonChic said:


> *Love your white mani.* Yup, YSL Bleu Majorelle. And thank you! Your RiRi photo is jaw-dropping.


----------



## MACina (May 9, 2013)

.....awesome, Medgal!


Naughtyp said:


> His royal highness: Prince , my <3


----------



## MACina (May 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *At least you were brave enough to count---especially your untrieds.*


----------



## MACina (May 9, 2013)

....I loveeee Nfu Ohs!!!!

  	Gorgeous, kimibos!



kimibos said:


> May 10, 2013  							 								 									USPS Tracking / Delivery Confirmation[SUP][/SUP]
> 
> 
> also Yesterday;s mani.
> ...


----------



## MRV (May 10, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> omg its so embarrassing i have 3 more as BU's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You need BUs with those long nails of yours!


  	Here's some 'basic' manis: CG Mimosa's and Essie Chauffeur. And the TR NPs, forgot to post this earlier.


----------



## Honi (May 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> His royal highness: Prince , my <3


  	Love it! And Prince is such a cutie


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2013)

*Pretty manis !*

*The cat is so cute, deserves its name " Prince ". All cats are princesses and princes I think, they ALWAYS do what THEY want *!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Today's haul  :

  	3 Essie neons which are not really neon in fact but still very pretty. The only true Neons I own are Orly ones ( Beach Cruiser and La Vida Loca )
  	M.A.C Bare my Soul quad
  	3 Temperature Rising lipsticks ( Altered Beige was sold out and now everything is sold out at my MAC store, well I am so glad I could pick the items I wanted ! )


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> *Pretty manis !*
> 
> *The cat is so cute, deserves its name " Prince ". All cats are princesses and princes I think, they ALWAYS do what THEY want *!
> 
> ...


 Great haul Dominique!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

*SALE NOTICE NPAs* Macy's has *Butter London* on sale, *BUY TWO GET ONE FREE* and free shipping with $50 purchase....sooooooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hauled the Ralph Lauren Big Pony Essie Collaborative set in yellow and three Macy exclusive BL's.
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I got Fantacy Fire a while back, too. I read about it at some point, then forgot to check it out, and finally found it for 30% off, which still was a rip off considering the amount.
> 
> ...


  	Pretty manis MRV...I'm all about the "basic" manis and very pretty TR NPs


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *SALE NOTICE NPAs* Macy's has *Butter London* on sale, *BUY TWO GET ONE FREE* and free shipping with $50 purchase....sooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I'm price matching with Nordstrom NOW! The Raulph Lauren set didn't qualify for a discount, did it?

  	EDIT: What Butters did you get? I'm guessing Brummie and Squatter? Brummie has the same matte finish as Cake-Hole.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul Dominique!!! Enjoy!


  	Thank you !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

Nice haul Dominique. You manis aren't plain at all MRV. Very pretty colors.

  	I tried to order Enchanted Polish from Llarowe today. I blinked and I think they sold out again. I never even saw them back in stock, but people on their facebook page are saying how they were able to order.

  	 On top of that, I got my replacement Chanels from Neiman's. My replacements need replacements.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 10, 2013)

Thank you Cartoon Chic, and I forgot to mention The Body Shop body mists in Moringa and Grapefruit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going downtown ate my wallet but it's once a month or every two month in fact, when I go downtown it means M.A.C  !


----------



## MRV (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul Dominique. You manis aren't plain at all MRV. Very pretty colors.
> 
> I tried to order Enchanted Polish from Llarowe today. I blinked and I think they sold out again. I never even saw them back in stock, but people on their facebook page are saying how they were able to order.
> 
> On top of that, I got my replacement Chanels from Neiman's. My replacements need replacements.


  	TY, CC. They are plain in the sense that they are 'just' cremes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?

  	I was at Llarowe & Enchanted Polish, too! I wanted to get Djinn and possibly the Spearmint (or whatever the name was), but, when they came up only part of the polishes were visible, no S-mints. So I tried to check out with just the Djinn, then went back, still no S-mints. I just took another polish (Hare) and checked out. Then I went back again and the S-mint and the pink similar one showed up as sold out. Now, a bit later, you can't see them at all. I don't know if all the polishes were restocked or not. What were you trying to get?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice haul! I got some TR items today, too! (BMS, RFL, and FMP - the _HOT _stuff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol. I got what you meant by plain. I also find plain cremes to be gorgeous, too.

	I want Djinn and the 5 glitters. I kept refreshing the page even before the official restock time and never saw the polishes I wanted in stock. Not even Djinn. They would appear as sold out and then disappear from the page. I may try again during the second restock. I'll console myself with some Butters for the time being.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm price matching with Nordstrom NOW! The Raulph Lauren set didn't qualify for a discount, did it?


 It's allegedly discounted as in---it costs $45 but it's real value is $56
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Norstrom didn't have the RL/E sets.  I checked Macy's and found them.  RL online charges $8 for shipping unless your spending $195.  I already had BL NPs in my cart at Macy's---had totally forgotten about it when I saw the BL sale so that gave me free shipping and one free NP.  I didn't get more than three because I just hauled 5 BLs, & 1 MAC, and ordered 3 Chanels and a DL.  Looks like I've already exceeded my 10 per month max and we're not even half way through MAY.  I'm in trouble.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's allegedly discounted as in---it costs $45 but it's real value is $56
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Oops. Didn't see your response here. I went back to edit my original post. I asked what Butters did you get?


----------



## MRV (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want Djinn and the 5 glitters. I kept refreshing the page even before the official restock time and never saw the polishes I wanted in stock. Not even Djinn. They would appear as sold out and then disappear from the page. I may try again during the second restock. I'll console myself with some Butters for the time being.


  	At least Djinn was available because I was able to purchase it. Hope you have a better luck later today (when I'm just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

There are no rules in nail polish...or at least _*we*_ don't have to follow them!






CartoonChic said:


> I haven't ordered Baby Doll yet. I've been waiting to see if it will pop up at other places first, but I'm getting impatient. A pink coral sounds pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oops. Didn't see your response here. I went back to edit my original post. I asked what Butters did you get?


 I got Alcopop (soft pink), Dahling (dusty rose pink) and Squatter (lime green creme).  Here are some swatches of each:

butter london alcopop

butter london dahling

butter london squatter


----------



## Corally (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CartoonChic said:
> 
> 
> > Oops. Didn't see your response here. I went back to edit my original post. I asked what Butters did you get?
> ...


  I love those Shrek greens :3 Should've ordered CG Def Defying with my Enchantra order.. oh well, that collection isn't that old so I can order it some other time.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

Corally said:


> I love those Shrek greens :3 Should've ordered CG Def Defying with my Enchantra order.. oh well, that collection isn't that old so I can order it some other time.


 Not to worry Corally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













We'll never run out of nail polish to buy and obsess over!


----------



## Corally (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   [COLOR=0000FF]I love those Shrek greens :3 Should've ordered CG Def Defying with my Enchantra order.. oh well, that collection isn't that old so I can order it some other time.  [/COLOR]
> ...


 True true :fluffy:


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> At least Djinn was available because I was able to purchase it. Hope you have a better luck later today (when I'm just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I got Alcopop (soft pink), Dahling (dusty rose pink) and Squatter (lime green creme).  Here are some swatches of each:
> 
> butter london alcopop
> 
> ...


	I have those colors, too. Haven't worn any of them yet. You'll love Alcopop. I thought it would be lighter than Teddy Girl, but it's actually darker. It's more like a Barbie pink. It's also lighter than Dior Rosy Bow.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have those colors, too. Haven't worn any of them yet. You'll love Alcopop. I thought it would be lighter than Teddy Girl, but it's actually darker. It's more like a Barbie pink. It's also lighter than Dior Rosy Bow.


 I thought Alcopop looked darker than Teddy Girl, which is fine---such a pretty pink.  I do love my pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Squatter is insane---in a good way.  I have a sweater that's a perfect match. Did you order the RL/E collaborative set and the three new Chanels yet?  This is a real NP marathon month isn't it?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't think the polish is scented. They come in sets with perfume and body mists. The article also confirmed that this is Essie's first yellow polish. Love the matching polish with your car. Prince looks like his namesake.


 thank you  I didn't even realize its matched till I was wearing it lol , still gonna wear my other light blues to match!!   I love my lil princey!  I wish I could buy the polish only I'm allergic to perfume so I won't be getting any of these but hopefully Essie will add more  yellows! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I wish I could buy the polish only I'm allergic to perfume so I won't be getting any of these but hopefully Essie will add more yellows! lol


 I couldn't believe that there wasn't a single yellow polish on Essie's web site
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was a bit shocked.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's allegedly discounted as in---it costs $45 but it's real value is $56:dunno: .  Norstrom didn't have the RL/E sets.  I checked Macy's and found them.  RL online charges $8 for shipping unless your spending $195.  I already had BL NPs in my cart at Macy's---had totally forgotten about it when I saw the BL sale so that gave me free shipping and one free NP.  I didn't get more than three because I just hauled 5 BLs, & 1 MAC, and ordered 3 Chanels and a DL.  Looks like I've already exceeded my 10 per month max and we're not even half way through MAY.  I'm in trouble.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:haha: [/COLOR]


 do tell us which np u ordered! lol inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I couldn't believe that there wasn't a single yellow polish on Essie's web site:dunno: I was a bit shocked.[/COLOR]


 I kno that is strange you would think they had at least 10 lol they have every other color in every shade!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :thud:    [COLOR=0000FF]At least you were brave enough to count---especially your untrieds.[/COLOR]


 I'm guessing ur is at least 300 since u have all those racks lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> *Pretty manis !* *The cat is so cute, deserves its name " Prince ". All cats are princesses and princes I think, they ALWAYS do what THEY want* !   Today's haul  :  3 Essie neons which are not really neon in fact but still very pretty. The only true Neons I own are Orly ones ( Beach Cruiser and La Vida Loca ) M.A.C Bare my Soul quad 3 Temperature Rising lipsticks ( Altered Beige was sold out and now everything is sold out at my MAC store, well I am so glad I could pick the items I wanted ! )  ompom:


 lol thank you he def acts like he's royalty I call him my lil lion king lol  it was princess at first till I realized he was. boy lol. I was sad and my mom said lets just call him prince! ppl sometimes think i named him after the singer lol. I'm like nope! that is my Prince Charming!  glad u were a LE to get most of the lipsticks!  





Medgal07 said:


> :bouquet: [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Naughtyp[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Using the Dior gel topcoat really prolonged the life of the mani---not that I want to do that too often because I want to use as many untried NPs as I can. :shock: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Great haul BTW...while we're all gabbing you're just hauling away![/COLOR] :haha:


 lol ya! I've been covering for someone at work so I'm working 6 days a week nd going to school 4 days. I need to the extra money so I can still haul and pay for my car lol   





kimibos said:


> omg its so embarrassing i have 3 more as BU's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol well it's a good thing u got alot of back ups then! lol did I get any discount coupons?  





MACina said:


> :nanas: .....awesome, Medgal!    Pretty, Naughtyp!   And Prince is soooo cute :eyelove:


 thank you


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

I placed my Butter order at Nordstrom for the price match. I already have Butters on my list arranged into groups of 3 so I can just order, but then my mood changes to what I want to get whenever a deal rolls along.



 		Fairy Cake 	
 		Disco Biscuit 	
 		Lovely Jubbly 	
 		Fairy Lights 	
 		Primrose Hill Picnic 	
 		Poole 
 
  	I'm trying to knock off colors that have been on my to-buy list forever. It does't look like this order made a dent in that list. I'm still thinking about placing another order with Macy's for colors Nordstrom no longer has.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:  I got Fantacy Fire a while back, too. I read about it at some point, then forgot to check it out, and finally found it for 30% off, which still was a rip off considering the amount.   Looks like you love this polish!   :haha: I ordered everything BUT the pinks!   Nah, too difficult to get. It would be the most expensive NP ever, I don't think I'd care for the other products.   ompom: You got more glitters! That L'Oréal looks interesting. I don't recall seeing it here, must check out.    These holos are :eyelove:  !!   Summer BLs! ompom:    Love that holo! Your cat has a reallly nice fur. Cute!   You need BUs with those long nails of yours!   Here's some 'basic' manis: CG Mimosa's and Essie Chauffeur. And the TR NPs, forgot to post this earlier.


 thank you lol his fur gets everywhere! but Hes so soft and fluffy I don't care lol!  I love ur manis I still need to wear that Essie lol   pls let us addicts kno what u think of te TR nail polishes. I don't kno if I need one but I kno I want one! for the packaging lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I thought Alcopop looked darker than Teddy Girl, which is fine---such a pretty pink.  I do love my pinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I haven't ordered the new Chanels. I'm either going to get them through my Saks SA, or wait to order during Nordie's bonus points. Haven't decided yet. I'm also undecided about the yellow Essie. I just want the polish. I can do without the perfume, so I keep thinking I'm paying $45 for an Essie polish. It doesn't compute. I may pull the trigger on more Butters, though.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my Butter order at Nordstrom for the price match. I already have Butters on my list arranged into groups of 3 so I can just order, but then my mood changes to what I want to get whenever a deal rolls along.
> 
> Fairy Cake
> Disco Biscuit
> ...


 lol the list is never ending that's why! lol those are some good picks I only have fairy lights and disco biscuit! I have a lovely jubbly dupe and the others are all on my list as well!   now I need to go to macys lol and pick up some of the summer collex but then like u I will change my mind when I go to the store lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I haven't ordered the new Chanels. I'm either going to get them through my Saks SA, or wait to order during Nordie's bonus points. Haven't decided yet. I'm also undecided about the yellow Essie. I just want the polish. I can do without the perfume, so I keep thinking I'm paying $45 for an Essie polish. It doesn't compute. I may pull the trigger on more Butters, though.


 more butters ya !!! lol did u get the yellow butters already?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

I finally wore Revelon Whimsical which is a dupe for DL glitter in the air. I HATE it! looks so ugly on me I'm glad I didn't buy the real one lol


----------



## lyseD (May 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I got Alcopop (soft pink), Dahling (dusty rose pink) and Squatter (lime green creme).  Here are some swatches of each:
> 
> butter london alcopop
> 
> ...


	dahling is gorgeous.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

ya I went to Macy's and made them do the online deal lol. it doesn't actually say online only so I dunno why it wasnt in stores!! I got Poole Champers and bit faker


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

ya I went to Macy's and made them do the online deal lol. it doesn't actually say online only so I dunno why it wasnt in stores!! I got Poole Champers and bit faker


----------



## Naughtyp (May 10, 2013)

ooops my bad for the quad post lol


----------



## MACina (May 10, 2013)

Great haul, Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	I agree with you on Essie neons...I saw swatches and was sooooo disappointed.They are *not* neon at all!!!
  	Skipping this collection entirely....

  	Enjoy your new goodies!



Dominique33 said:


> *Pretty manis !*
> 
> *The cat is so cute, deserves its name " Prince ". All cats are princesses and princes I think, they ALWAYS do what THEY want *!
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (May 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I finally wore Revelon Whimsical which is a dupe for DL glitter in the air. I HATE it! looks so ugly on me I'm glad I didn't buy the real one lol


  	    this has been in my revlon list to get but i think im going to pass. glad you didnt get the DL one too.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

I missed the second Enchanted Polish restock at Llarowe. I completely forgot about it. Oh well. I'll probably haul something else later. Maybe more Picture Polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks macina. i love the 2 nfuohs. i have too. its a shame some are being discontinued. and are now sold out at most retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Price match at Nordstrom! That's what I did. Still debating if I should order 3 colors directly from Macy's that Nordstrom no longer has. Too bad Beauty.com doesn't price match. Or do they?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ya I went to Macy's and made them do the online deal lol. it doesn't actually say online only so I dunno why it wasnt in stores!! I got Poole Champers and bit faker


	Congrats getting the deal in store! I have the yellow Butters Jasper and Cheeky Chops. I still need Bumster, which is one of the colors I'm thinking about ordering from Macy's. Nordstrom no longer has it.

  	I love Whimsical. It's the polish that made me like glitters. But I didn't wear it alone. I wore it layered over a pale blue/mint polish. It may have been China Glaze For Audrey, but I can't remember. A pretty pale or light pink should work too. I hope you give it another shot.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats getting the deal in store! I have the yellow Butters Jasper and Cheeky Chops. I still need Bumster, which is one of the colors I'm thinking about ordering from Macy's. Nordstrom no longer has it.  I love Whimsical. It's the polish that made me like glitters. But I didn't wear it alone. I wore it layered over a pale blue/mint polish. It may have been China Glaze For Audrey, but I can't remember. A pretty pale or light pink should work too. I hope you give it another shot.


 I as thinking of that when I was painting cuz seriously I did like 5 coats! I peeled it right off today lol I just used Poole I think I will try it over that in a day or two before I change it.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks macina. i love the 2 nfuohs. i have too. its a shame some are being discontinued. and are now sold out at most retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you it's killin my back but gotta do what I gotta to lol! I just used Poole right now it's great!! practically one coater for me n my short nails


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2013)

I hauled some nail polish (big time) yesterday, but then fell asleep in front of the telly and didn't report back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was absolutely shattered, having done loads of cleaning and put all the net curtains back on our windows (we've had a decorator in all week painting the window frames inside and outside making a lot of mess). Anyway, I saw the e-mail about the Llarowe restock and 2 new Enchanted Polishes and also wanted to pick up the new HITS Mari Moon and MTV polishes. But before that I wondered over to Sally Magpies and picked up Picture Polish Blogger (yay!), a few HITS polishes that weren't more expensive than at Llarowe, and also Cirque XX. The Picture Polish glitter base coat wasn't in stock sadly. Then I got 8 more HITS from Llarowe and Enchanted Polish Serendipity. I really wanted Ocean Potion, but it was gone from my basket by the time I managed to check out. Oh well. By the way, the EP polishes were all restocked, but you had to go into the different collections (on the left side of the screen).


----------



## MACina (May 11, 2013)

....oh no, I didn' t know that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> thanks macina. i love the 2 nfuohs. i have too.* its a shame some are being discontinued.* and are now sold out at most retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> Great haul, Dominique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you !
  	No not Neon but very easy to wear so it's not so bad after all.
  	Very happy about the M.A.C lipsticks, just great !
  	Back to nail polishes Essie in tha-Cab-ana looks very pretty but it's sold out here, and I hope the OPI James Bond Girls will be launched in June I need them !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> well mannered? hah lol he only looks innocent! lol jk I love him so much!






Once they have your heart there's no turning back!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nice haul Dominique. You manis aren't plain at all MRV. Very pretty colors.
> 
> I tried to order Enchanted Polish from Llarowe today. I blinked and I think they sold out again. I never even saw them back in stock, but people on their facebook page are saying how they were able to order.
> 
> On top of that, I got my replacement Chanels from Neiman's. My replacements need replacements.






What gives with the Chanels CC?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2013)

CC & Naughtyp, perhaps if there's enough interest in the Essie yellow NP through the collaboration with RL, they'll add one to their permanent range.


CartoonChic said:


> I haven't ordered the new Chanels. I'm either going to get them through my Saks SA, or wait to order during Nordie's bonus points. Haven't decided yet. I'm also undecided about the yellow Essie. I just want the polish. I can do without the perfume, so I keep thinking I'm paying $45 for an Essie polish. It doesn't compute. I may pull the trigger on more Butters, though.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ya I went to Macy's and made them do the online deal lol. it doesn't actually say online only so I dunno why it wasnt in stores!! I got Poole Champers and bit faker


 Sweet Naughtyp!


----------



## MACina (May 11, 2013)

.....woohoo!

  	Did you already try the BMS quad too?



Dominique33 said:


> Thank you !
> No not Neon but very easy to wear so it's not so bad after all.
> *Very happy about the M.A.C lipsticks, just great !*
> Back to nail polishes Essie in tha-Cab-ana looks very pretty but it's sold out here, and I hope the OPI James Bond Girls will be launched in June I need them !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....woohoo!
> 
> Did you already try the BMS quad too?


  	Yes I did ! Smooth textures - I only tried 2, it was a simple combo - and pretty shades, long-wearing too.  The other quad looks pretty but Bare My Soul is really beautiful ( actually I have only 4 M.A.C quads I think most are overrated but not this one ).
  	Today, I saw Bel Argus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and some items from Chanel summer 2013, it will be launched on the 17th ! Can't wait !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 11, 2013)

Sneaky! I didn't check the individual collections on the side. I kept refreshing the main page for the brand. I'll know better next time. Glad you were able to grab something.


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I did ! Smooth textures - I only tried 2, it was a simple combo - and pretty shades, long-wearing too.  The other quad looks pretty but Bare My Soul is really beautiful ( actually I have only 4 M.A.C quads I think most are overrated but not this one ).
> Today, I saw Bel Argus
> 
> 
> ...


  	I just love BMS. And I went back to my counter for seconds (always so tempting, even more so because I had a 5€ off voucher) and got TR quad as well. Just love the colours, and the texture isn't worse than BMS (well, the lustre in it is just being an annoying lustre, but other than that - LOVE!).

  	I'm at my parents place atm and am finally reunited with my BL haul from before my US vacation - AHTQ, Victoriana and Lady Muck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Immediately painted my nails with LM when I arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The department stores have the Chanel summer collex since yesterday over here and my bf gave me the blue mascara today and I bought Pygmalion while we were shopping for small presents for mother's day. His mother will get Caractere (Rouge Coco) and mine will get Le Baiser (Rouge Coco too IIRC). Hope they'll like it!
  	When I'll return back home I'll go to my counter that holds Moon River and also Taboo for me. I'm tempted to get the jade coloured e/s stick as well, but my poor wallet is groaning!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC & Naughtyp, perhaps if there's enough interest in the Essie yellow NP through the collaboration with RL, they'll add one to their permanent range.


  	Ulta also has the set. I'm still tempted. Where is it at Macy's site? I couldn't find it.


----------



## MACina (May 11, 2013)

That sounds great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Yes I did ! *Smooth textures* - I only tried 2, it was a simple combo - *and pretty shades, long-wearing too.*  The other quad looks pretty but Bare My Soul is really beautiful ( actually I have only 4 M.A.C quads I think most are overrated but not this one ).
> Today, I saw Bel Argus
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 11, 2013)

YAY, awesome, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anneri said:


> I just love BMS. And I went back to my counter for seconds (always so tempting, even more so because I had a 5€ off voucher) and got TR quad as well. Just love the colours, and the texture isn't worse than BMS (well, the lustre in it is just being an annoying lustre, but other than that - LOVE!).
> 
> *I'm at my parents place atm and am finally reunited with my BL haul from before my US vacation - AHTQ, Victoriana and Lady Muck. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just love BMS. And I went back to my counter for seconds (always so tempting, even more so because I had a 5€ off voucher) and got TR quad as well. Just love the colours, and the texture isn't worse than BMS (well, the lustre in it is just being an annoying lustre, but other than that - LOVE!).
> 
> I'm at my parents place atm and am finally reunited with my BL haul from before my US vacation - AHTQ, Victoriana and Lady Muck.
> 
> ...


  	I see lol, Butter London polishes look really pretty and the bottle is cute. Should try but we don't have the brand here ! Caractère and le Baiser
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good choice a Rouge Coco is a must-have. I have Caractère, it's perfect for each season in fact, le Baiser is a bright pink so it's great for spring/summer day and a beautiful gift. Pygmalion looks great, RCS new shades and summer shades are gorgeous !
  	I haven't purchased the other quad, my next haul is a Chanel one at the end of the week




  	Enjoy your Butter London np and the M.A.C quads, nice haul !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 11, 2013)

Sephora has the Illamasqua Paranormal polishes. I just ordered them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pink Raindrops still isn't available. Maybe they're waiting to get the regular Raindrops in stock first.

  	You all have me excited for the Temperature Rising quads. Those are pretty polishes, Anneri. I agree with Dominique, Caractère is beautiful and will be a nice gift.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Sephora has the Illamasqua Paranormal polishes. I just ordered them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pink Raindrops looks so lovely ! I can't browse the Illamasqua website for some unknown reason, I love their blushes, lipsticks and nail polishes too.
  	Bare my Soul is a classy quad I think ( just purchased that one ), it's worth the splurge. I am more a UD, Chanel or Dior woman as far as eyeshadows are concerned, the last quad I had from M.A.C is Lady Grey ( ! ), Christine's review is really accurate A- well I agree, so many M.A.C quads get C and I do agree !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 11, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Pink Raindrops looks so lovely ! I can't browse the Illamasqua website for some unknown reason, I love their blushes, lipsticks and nail polishes too.
> Bare my Soul is a classy quad I think ( just purchased that one ), it's worth the splurge. I am more a UD, Chanel or Dior woman as far as eyeshadows are concerned, the last quad I had from M.A.C is Lady Grey ( ! ), Christine's review is really accurate A- well I agree, so many M.A.C quads get C and I do agree !


	I only have 1 MAC quad, All Woman. But I don't think I have a lot of eye shadow makeup to begin with. I mostly have MAC single shadows and Chanel quads. I have 6 Chanel quads and looking forward to more.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I only have 1 MAC quad, All Woman. But I don't think I have a lot of eye shadow makeup to begin with. I mostly have MAC single shadows and Chanel quads. I have 6 Chanel quads and looking forward to more.


  	I didn't purchased All Woman but I guess it's very good ( only took 2 lipsticks from Strength in fact ), All Woman was a kind of must-have I think, and so is Bare my Soul in my opinion of course.
  	Chanel quads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all the more as they changed the texture.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 11, 2013)

My indie polishes from Llarowe arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	They're so pretty. I'll have to take a pic later. I'm already adding more Picture Polishes to my cart.


----------



## kimibos (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My indie polishes from Llarowe arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








yeahhhh. pic pic pic!!! lol


----------



## kimibos (May 11, 2013)

@ annieri im glad you like your BL polishes. LD is gorgeous! 

  	@annieri and Dominique. BOTH OF YOU STOP IT! YOU ARE MAKING ME WANT THAT QUAD!!! 

  	@ MEDGAL- i agree. Essie has to add a yellow to their collection!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting all of them. I'm waiting for a Nordstrom sale.


  	CartoonChic - I picked up all the Mermaids today at Nordstroms.  I don't know if you picked them up yet.  I just logged in and I'm at 659 unread posts.  This thread is insane.  I can't keep up.  I'll try to do better.  I didn't hear of any Buy 2 Get 1 sales but I went to the trend event and on the back of one of the handouts it said there would be double points May 22 and 23rd.  Wait, this isn't so exciting after all.  Is it triple points we want?  I get so confused because it is Bloomies triple point beauty days that I look forward to.  Well an any case maybe you can get them then if you haven't already (can't read 600+ posts now).


----------



## CartoonChic (May 11, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> CartoonChic - I picked up all the Mermaids today at Nordstroms.  I don't know if you picked them up yet.  I just logged in and I'm at 659 unread posts.  This thread is insane.  I can't keep up.  I'll try to do better.  I didn't hear of any Buy 2 Get 1 sales but I went to the trend event and on the back of one of the handouts it said there would be double points May 22 and 23rd.  Wait, this isn't so exciting after all.  Is it triple points we want?  I get so confused because it is Bloomies triple point beauty days that I look forward to.  Well an any case maybe you can get them then if you haven't already (can't read 600+ posts now).


	I didn't get the Mermaid Lippmanns yet. I'm waiting for the double points promotion. I wish it were triple points, but that doesn't happen again until September. My cart is loaded up with stuff. I still hope there will be a B2G1 sale soon.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Sephora has the Illamasqua Paranormal polishes. I just ordered them. :yaay: Pink Raindrops still isn't available. Maybe they're waiting to get the regular Raindrops in stock first.  You all have me excited for the Temperature Rising quads. Those are pretty polishes, Anneri. I agree with Dominique, Caractère is beautiful and will be a nice gift.


ya!!!! I want the purple one for sure...


----------



## Naughtyp (May 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sweet Naughtyp![/COLOR]


 ya I was stoked lol I used Poole right away even tho that's the one I wanted the least!   





Medgal07 said:


> :nods: [COLOR=0000FF]Once they have your heart there's no turning back![/COLOR]


 nope,  he has my heart forever! lol    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]CC & Naughtyp, perhaps if there's enough interest in the Essie yellow NP through the collaboration with RL, they'll add one to their permanent range.[/COLOR]


 I hope so I'd like some more pastel yellows


----------



## Naughtyp (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Two of them arrived damaged. I ordered replacements and one of the replacements arrived damaged. The polish leaked. I also ordered Dior Dauphine Pink. I remember seeing it on Neiman's site and you mentioning that you got it. By the time I decided to order it, it disappeared. I saw it pop up back online and I grabbed it. The box has clearly been opened! One of the flaps is folded down, the polish wasn't in the box correctly and the top was on backwards. I can't order a replacement for it because it disappeared from the site again after I ordered it. The polish itself looks fine, though. But still, just knowing someone opened my box and handled my polish bothers me. Not sure what I should do since this color doesn't seem to be available anywhere else. I think I'll have to grin and bear it.    Ulta also has the set. I'm still tempted. Where is it at Macy's site? I couldn't find it.


 hmm sounds like a returned product. that's weird that they would resell it tho. that's not cool, but I would keep it too since the colors not available anymore...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2013)

liba said:


> Well I placed my *CG Sunsational order*, since it's quite a bit cheaper for me to get it online through transdesign.com than locally. I got all the jellies except the blue (although I really don't need both pinks). For the creams, I got Highlight of My Summer and That's Shore Bright (the purple). I like the light teal blue but I will compare it i person to the Orly Mashup one. 'Same thing for the blue pink one.
> 
> 
> They'd already sold out of Sun of a Peach, which I'll just have to find in my neck of the woods. Here's hoping I can make the formulas work. I don't want my jellies to look opaque, so that'll be fine.


  	where did you get them online.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh. I knew I'd love this. Color Club Eternal Beauty! Just did my mani with this, gorgeous!


  	I've got to get some of these.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I got Alcopop (soft pink), Dahling (dusty rose pink) and Squatter (lime green creme).  Here are some swatches of each:
> 
> butter london alcopop
> 
> ...


  	thanks for posting the links. I LOVVE squatter.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I haven't ordered the new Chanels. I'm either going to get them through my Saks SA, or wait to order during Nordie's bonus points. Haven't decided yet. I'm also undecided about the yellow Essie. I just want the polish. I can do without the perfume, so I keep thinking I'm paying $45 for an Essie polish. It doesn't compute. I may pull the trigger on more Butters, though.


  	Nordies told me they were having a gift w/ purchase around the 22nd.  it's a pretty red chanel mu bag with skin care samples. the bag seemed smaller than the black and white ones  I've seen.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 12, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I see lol, Butter London polishes look really pretty and the bottle is cute. Should try but we don't have the brand here ! Caractère and le Baiser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	this color is so gorgeous.  going on the list. if it's not le.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks macina. i love the 2 nfuohs. i have too. its a shame some are being discontinued. and are now sold out at most retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Kimibos!  Too bad about DL Glitter in the Air right?  It looks pretty in the bottle.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats getting the deal in store! I have the yellow Butters Jasper and Cheeky Chops. I still need Bumster, which is one of the colors I'm thinking about ordering from Macy's. Nordstrom no longer has it.
> I love Whimsical. It's the polish that made me like glitters. But I didn't wear it alone. I wore it layered over a pale blue/mint polish. It may have been China Glaze For Audrey, but I can't remember. A pretty pale or light pink should work too. I hope you give it another shot.







 I thought you already had Bumster.  It's much more muted and totally unlike Jasper & Cheeky Chops but I still like it.  Why I may even get to wear it one day. 





 It would make an interesting neutral.  It's available on BL's site, and they now have free shipping on orders > $50...no code required.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks for posting the links. I LOVVE squatter.


 Isn't it insane?  I can't wait to wear it.  It's a majorly happy green!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I as thinking of that when I was painting cuz seriously I did like 5 coats! I peeled it right off today lol I just used Poole I think I will try it over that in a day or two before I change it.


 How do you like Poole Naughtyp?  I almost wore mine on Sat but I needed a lighter shade.  I opted for MAC's Hyperion & topped it w/Dior's Crystal.  It almost looked like a formidable dupe for Dior's Nymphea.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

You _*earned*_ that amazing haul Anitacska!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I did ! Smooth textures - I only tried 2, it was a simple combo - and pretty shades, long-wearing too.  The other quad looks pretty but Bare My Soul is really beautiful ( actually I have only 4 M.A.C quads I think most are overrated but not this one ).
> Today, I saw Bel Argus
> 
> 
> ...


 Great haul Dominique!!!  Which of the MAC lippies did you get?  Glad you like the BMS quad.  I need it like I need a hole in the head but I preordered it anyway.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Two of them arrived damaged. I ordered replacements and one of the replacements arrived damaged. The polish leaked. I also ordered Dior Dauphine Pink. I remember seeing it on Neiman's site and you mentioning that you got it. By the time I decided to order it, it disappeared. I saw it pop up back online and I grabbed it. The box has clearly been opened! One of the flaps is folded down, the polish wasn't in the box correctly and the top was on backwards. I can't order a replacement for it because it disappeared from the site again after I ordered it. The polish itself looks fine, though. But still, just knowing someone opened my box and handled my polish bothers me. Not sure what I should do since this color doesn't seem to be available anywhere else. I think I'll have to grin and bear it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ulta also has the set. I'm still tempted. Where is it at Macy's site? I couldn't find it.


 That's just awful that you have to deal with that.  It might be time to put this in writing to management.  I don't blame you for being concerned about the condition of the boxes because that's how you store your collection right?  Anything deemed 'NEW' should be in mint condition!!!

Here it is.  You're correct---it was buried.  Mine has already shipped:  
  	http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/index.jsp?productId=19351966&cp=3280617.12436767&SMR=1&ab=ln_fragrance_categories_giftsets&view=99&parentPage=family


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Sephora has the Illamasqua Paranormal polishes. I just ordered them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Paranormals are a skip for me, but I think they'll look amazing on your beautiful nails!  I really, really want both of the Rain Drops and hope I don't miss them when Sephora gets them in.  I posted for a notification E-mail months ago. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I only have 1 MAC quad, All Woman. But I don't think I have a lot of eye shadow makeup to begin with. I mostly have MAC single shadows and Chanel quads. I have 6 Chanel quads and looking forward to more.


 I like my Chanel quads for the most part but I've been disappointed with a couple of the eyeshadows, and I've yet to hit pan on any of them.  I have one UD palette and I've used it twice, that I can recall.  Overall, my E/S collection is pretty brand diverse but I've managed to fill *12* MAC PRO E/S palettes, so why I'm still buying E/S from _*any*_ brand is a mystery to me.  I---can't---help----myself!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> @ annieri im glad you like your BL polishes. LD is gorgeous!
> 
> @annieri and Dominique. BOTH OF YOU STOP IT! YOU ARE MAKING ME WANT THAT QUAD!!!
> 
> @ MEDGAL- i agree. Essie has to add a yellow to their collection!


 Crazy right Kimibos??  Essie must have a million iterations of every other color yet heretofore, not a single yellow other than this LE RL polish


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

Icecaramellatte said:


> CartoonChic - I picked up all the Mermaids today at Nordstroms.  I don't know if you picked them up yet.  I just logged in and I'm at 659 unread posts.  This thread is insane.  I can't keep up.  I'll try to do better.  I didn't hear of any Buy 2 Get 1 sales but I went to the trend event and on the back of one of the handouts it said there would be double points May 22 and 23rd.  Wait, this isn't so exciting after all.  Is it triple points we want?  I get so confused because it is Bloomies triple point beauty days that I look forward to.  Well an any case maybe you can get them then if you haven't already (can't read 600+ posts now).


 Very Nice haul!!!  I'm not a lover of glitter but being surrounded by NPAs the incredible likes of this group I'm gradually coming around.  I picked up Million Dollar Mermaid a few weeks ago.  Apparently my daughter saw it in a magazine, asked if I have it and informed me that she's panting her nails w/it during our next M&MT (Mommy & Me Time).  I suppose I'll be buying another one if she likes it!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]You _*earned*_ that amazing haul Anitacska!!![/COLOR]


  Exactly! As a mum of 3 I earn a new polish every day! And that's the reasoning behind me ordering 7 new Nails Inc polishes from QVC yesterday!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Exactly! As a mum of 3 I earn a new polish every day! And that's the reasoning behind me ordering 7 new Nails Inc polishes from QVC yesterday!


 ooooh which ones did  u get?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Here's my Llarowe's haul.





*ROW 1:* Picture Polish Pshiiit, Jade, Tiffany, Coral Reef
*ROW 2:* Darling Diva Zen Pool, Cherubic, Girly, Blue on Black, Screaming Butterflies; Girly Bits Going Bananas


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Not sure if they do CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Butter has exclusives all over the place. I know of Nordstrom, Macy's, Dillard's and Ulta. There are probably others, too. The funny thing is that Beauty.com seems to get all of these "exclusive" colors.

  	I didn't order Bumster yet. It was in my cart when we did the $9 price match, but I swapped it out for another color last minute. I think I got Cheeky Chops instead because I wanted a more vibrant yellow. I'm too spoiled. I can't pay full price for Butter Londons anymore. I have to get some sort of discount.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Nordies told me they were having a gift w/ purchase around the 22nd.  it's a pretty red chanel mu bag with skin care samples. the bag seemed smaller than the black and white ones  I've seen.


	Thanks for the heads up! Is this at all Nordies and do you know the minimum spend for the GWP?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]How do you like Poole Naughtyp?  I almost wore mine on Sat but I needed a lighter shade.  I opted for MAC's Hyperion & topped it w/Dior's Crystal.  It almost looked like a formidable dupe for Dior's Nymphea.[/COLOR]


 sounds pretty!!  I liked Poole alot it totally matched my pool lol. It did chip already tho but I am a cashier lol so I put the whimsical  (DL glitter in the air dupe)over it and I like it. much better this way!   I haven't worn nymphea yet but I'm going to try n copy u lol I have a Essie shimmer topcoat in going to use over it.. I should probably get that crystal polish too tho lol it looks so pretty over everything!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Butter has exclusives all over the place. I know of Nordstrom, Macy's, Dillard's and Ulta. There are probably others, too. The funny thing is that Beauty.com seems to get all of these "exclusive" colors.  I didn't order Bumster yet. It was in my cart when we did the $9 price match, but I swapped it out for another color last minute. I think I got Cheeky Chops instead because I wanted a more vibrant yellow. I'm too spoiled. I can't pay full price for Butter Londons anymore. I have to get some sort of discount.


 lol always looking for a deal! thats the only way to buy them lol I was not planning to get any butters till June but I couldn't pass up that deal! lol  I only have Brummie from Macy's and 2 finger salute from Nordies. I want cake hole and the Dillard's one   





CartoonChic said:


> :flower: HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY! :flower:     Here's my Llarowe's haul.
> 
> *ROW 1:* Picture Polish Pshiiit, Jade, Tiffany, Coral Reef *ROW 2:* Darling Diva Zen Pool, Cherubic, Girly, Blue on Black, Screaming Butterflies; Girly Bits Going Bananas


 I want jade and Tiffany so bad! I still haven't worn any of my picture polishes yet! u kno I think ill use one today! lol let us kno if u have any close dupes for coral reef nd Tiffany. I'm trying to only get picture polish glitters but those two always catch my eye!     Happy Mother's Day CC!!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> The Paranormals are a skip for me, but I think they'll look amazing on your beautiful nails!  I really, really want both of the Rain Drops and hope I don't miss them when Sephora gets them in.  I posted for a notification E-mail months ago. Fingers crossed!


  	I also signed up for the notification, but I'm still stalking. If I see it available before the notice goes out, I'll let you know.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Happy Mother's Day CC!! <3 and Medgal and Anitacska! and everyone else who is a mom lol


	Which Picture Polishes do you have? I haven't swatched them yet, but I'm guessing Butter Fiver could be a dupe for Tiffany and Illamasqua Lament for Coral Reef. Honestly, I think they'll be very easy to dupe in any brand. Jade looks like Illamasqua Nomad, except Jade has shimmer!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I like my Chanel quads for the most part but I've been disappointed with a couple of the eyeshadows, and I've yet to hit pan on any of them.  I have one UD palette and I've used it twice, that I can recall.  Overall, my E/S collection is pretty brand diverse but I've managed to fill *12* MAC PRO E/S palettes, so why I'm still buying E/S from _*any*_ brand is a mystery to me.  I---can't---help----myself!!!


	That's a lot of eye shadow, but doesn't come close to your polish collection. I have my new MAC PRO palette still sitting in the box. I haven't opened it yet. I'm still too nervous to depot my shadows.


----------



## MACina (May 12, 2013)

.....Awesome, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 12, 2013)

And yes....











_*Happy Mother' s Day*_


----------



## CartoonChic (May 12, 2013)

Med, The Dior Cruise collection is up at Macy's!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2013)

I got two sets: http://www.qvcuk.com/Nails-Inc-3-Piece-Lustre-Flip-Collection.product.203503.html?sc=203503-DRIL&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-6-_-203503 and http://www.qvcuk.com/Nails-Inc-4-Piece-Stardust-Collection.product.202551.html?sc=202551-DRIL&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-22-_-202551



Naughtyp said:


> *Happy Mother's Day CC!! <3 and Medgal and Anitacska! and everyone else who is a mom lol*


  	Happy Mothers' Day to the Mums who are celebrating today!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Is this at all Nordies and do you know the minimum spend for the GWP?


  	I'll call and find out, and it was $150.00.  If it is only mine, I'll get you their info.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I haven't worn nymphea yet but I'm going to try n copy u lol I have a Essie shimmer topcoat in going to use over it.. I should probably get that crystal polish too tho lol it looks so pretty over everything!


 It does!  I think Crystal is still available at Saks.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Nordies told me they were having a gift w/ purchase around the 22nd.  it's a pretty red chanel mu bag with skin care samples. the bag seemed smaller than the black and white ones  I've seen.


  	I saw this yesterday.  It is a lot smaller but it looks really nice.  I didn't ask how much you needed to spend to get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Butter has exclusives all over the place. I know of Nordstrom, Macy's, Dillard's and Ulta. There are probably others, too. The funny thing is that Beauty.com seems to get all of these "exclusive" colors.
> I didn't order Bumster yet. It was in my cart when we did the $9 price match, but I swapped it out for another color last minute. I think I got Cheeky Chops instead because I wanted a more vibrant yellow. I'm too spoiled. I can't pay full price for Butter Londons anymore. I have to get some sort of discount.


 Thank you---Good to know CC.  I used to visit Beauty.com but stopped because they often failed to have what I was looking for.  I should just randomly visit the site and scan it for various NPs.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Med, The Dior Cruise collection is up at Macy's!  Well I've proven my point here!  You remembered that I mentioned wanting this Dior collection and you let me know/text and by post here.  I honestly didn't think it was going to happen even though I have an AD for it.  I thought it was somehow a mis-pprint because you and HOBs already have it.  As you know, I ordered it today and I've been doing a happy dance ever since.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great Haul indeed ! Beautiful colours !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2013)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY 


 TO MY FAVORITE GROUP ON SPECKTRA​ WETHER YOU ARE A MOTHER BEING HONORED,OR HONORING YOUR OWN MOTHER,​ I HOPE YOU HAVE A JOYOUS DAY!​


----------



## Naughtyp (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Which Picture Polishes do you have? I haven't swatched them yet, but I'm guessing Butter Fiver could be a dupe for Tiffany and Illamasqua Lament for Coral Reef. Honestly, I think they'll be very easy to dupe in any brand. Jade looks like Illamasqua Nomad, except Jade has shimmer!


 ya I remember someone posted jade here n we were all gaga for the shimmer lol. I have lament n fiver so I guess those can go to the bottom of my list lol.  the picture polishes I have are Orbit, Amethyst , Cosmos and Kryptonite .  I really want Ohara , Jade, Hope, Focus, Jealousy, Dorothy, Starry Night,Honeydew, Denim, Mallard, Tease, Monroe, Wisteria, and Tiffany.


----------



## liba (May 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> where did you get them online.


 http://www.transdesign.com cheap prices - shipping isn't too bad and no sales tax for me in CA


----------



## kimibos (May 12, 2013)

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!! TO CAT/dog  OWNERS TOO.


----------



## kimibos (May 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *ROW 1:* Picture Polish Pshiiit, Jade, Tiffany, Coral Reef
> *ROW 2:* Darling Diva Zen Pool, Cherubic, Girly, Blue on Black, Screaming Butterflies; Girly Bits Going Bananas


  	   They all look gorgeous, i need pshitiit!! i like the look of the yellow glitter to. i cant wait to see your manis.


----------



## kimibos (May 12, 2013)

BL Knackered and haul.   CC Revvvolution/ CC worth the risque/ Layla 61 Ipanema Girl and 52  the Butterfly Effect / Revlon 020 Beguile
  	                                         Sally hansen Black and blue and Mermaid's Tale/ CG Keepin; it Teal and Isle see you later. 

  	im loving the 2 sally hansen polishes. and the revlon ones. im into dark/ vampy duo chrome/flakies right now.


----------



## Corally (May 13, 2013)

I got my Enchantra package today! :yaay: Here's the haul! :fluffy:


----------



## MACina (May 13, 2013)

Awesome hauls, kimibos and Corally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Love your mani, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


>


----------



## Honi (May 13, 2013)

Kimibos and Corally, lovely stuff! I havent shopped China Glaze in such a long time but I've been eyeing some of the neon polishes for summer.

  	I just caved today and went back to pick up the L'Oreal Confetti polish, Its SO gorgeous! I'm gonna have a field-day figuring out cool combinations with this


----------



## MRV (May 13, 2013)

Corally said:


>








Awesome deal, Corally!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 13, 2013)

Corally said:


> GREAT !


----------



## kimibos (May 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, girls! I don't know if I'm going to wear the TR polishes soon, but I have a gradient plan for the magenta glitter. That one has glitters in a clear base, so I think it would be better on something rather than on it's own (to avoid chipping). I thought that Tropical would be close to BL Bit Faker, but they are different. T has bronze glitters in a colored base, and BF is just filled with glitters, the biggest ones being more golden than bronze (compared to T). The Mac girl who was wearing both sad that T would be textured, but I think it's just a rough glitter.
> 
> *about nfuohs: *Oh, NO!! Do you know which shades? I only have a few, so I should get them!?
> Love the BL! & great haul! They sell Layla here too but I don't have any. Are they good?


  	    i read that they discontinued  the flakies. if you can find the ones you like, do get them,. most of them are sold out at some places here in the us. 
  	    the layla's are my first ones. they did swatch ok in the wheel, im going to try them this week and get back to you. using a base for the TR polishes sounds like a good idea. i cant wait for the glitter gradient. i have never done one.


----------



## MRV (May 13, 2013)

Yesterday I put on DL I'm not Edible because this colour combo reminds me of my mother.


----------



## kimibos (May 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yesterday I put on DL I'm not Edible because this colour combo reminds me of my mother.


  	     lovely mani


----------



## Dominique33 (May 13, 2013)

http://ommorphia.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/essie-summer-2013-closer.jpg

  	Essie Summer 2013

  	SOURCE : OMMORPHIA


----------



## Dominique33 (May 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yesterday I put on DL I'm not Edible because this colour combo reminds me of my mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 13, 2013)

Here are Essie Summer 2013 swatches :

http://www.perilouslypale.com/2013/05/essie-summer-2013-collection-photos-swatches-and-review.html


  	SOURCE  : PERILOUSLYPALE






Great collection in my opinion !


----------



## lyseD (May 13, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a slightly browner version of Zoya's Pandora?

  	Thank you in advance.


  	Pandora


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Great haul! What are the colors?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow Corally.  This was the first thing that appeared when I opened the thread.  I swear I gasped, albeit a rather tame reaction from a NPA right?
  AMAZING haul!!!!  






Corally said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a slightly browner version of Zoya's Pandora?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


  	I don't have a lot of neutrals. Wish I could be of more help. Maybe Chanel Rose Cache. I really think there's a Butter London polish that fits the bill, but I can't think of it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2013)

Gorgeous mani & awesome haul Kimibos....Really great colors--love, love, love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a slightly browner version of Zoya's Pandora?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I really want Ohara , Jade, Hope, Focus, Jealousy, Dorothy, Starry Night,Honeydew, Denim, Mallard, Tease, Monroe, Wisteria, and Tiffany.


  	Oooh, those are great colors! I think the shades you have are all sold out now. I'll need to wait for a restock. I want a lot of the same colors you listed.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 13, 2013)

Beauty.com is having a 20% Friends & Family sale. I ordered NARS Vertebra Duo, Ethno Run Duo and Schiap. I also got Lippmann Prelude To A Kiss as a GWP, but I think it may already be sold out.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> [COLOR=0000CD]HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!! TO CAT/dog  OWNERS TOO.[/COLOR]


 lol thanks you too!!


----------



## xelamazing (May 13, 2013)

Had a little blast from the nail polish past today! My mom and I are cleaning out our attic and I found a small box with a bunch of my old drugstore nail polishes in it. I thought I'd share them with you guys. Maybe you'll remember some of them!





  	(L to R: Maybelline Colorama Top Coat in Blazes of Blue and Blazes of Crystal [an almost dead on dupe for Sally Hansen Hidden Treasure!], Mirror Mirror Base Coat, Mirror Mirror [mirror-like silver foil], Chill The Champagne, and Vampire Seduction)




  	All from the Revlon Optical Illusions collection!

  	(L to R: Pearl Flash [shifts from white to green to pink], Russet Flicker [shifts from orange/red to pink], Mystical [shifts from turquoise to pink])




  	(L to R: NYC French Manicure Overglaze - Over "U" [light pink base with tiny orange flakies, silver microglitter, and light green shimmer], Rave Nights Topcoat [this is a topcoat that glows under black lights and has beautiful green flakies that shift to blue/purple!], Sally Hansen Magical - Crystal Ball (intense silver holo!])




  	(Close-up of Rave Nights. So beautiful!)

  	I honestly forgot about most of these! I'm excited to use them all again!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

Looky, looky! I was browsing Ulta's site and saw a new Butter London color called Keks. They also have a set that includes the new Pitter Patter polish. I would get it if I didn't already have the other two polishes in the set. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lillibet's Jubilee.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> Had a little blast from the nail polish past today! My mom and I are cleaning out our attic and I found a small box with a bunch of my old drugstore nail polishes in it. I thought I'd share them with you guys. Maybe you'll remember some of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 It's like discovering long lost treasure!


----------



## Corally (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Enchantra package today! :yaay:  Here's the haul! :fluffy:
> ...


  Thanks!  Street Chic, Custom Kicks, Galactic Gray, Polarized, Golden Spurs, Running In Circles, Igniting Love, Peachy Keen, VI, VIII, Orange cuticle oil, Calcium gel fortifier, Fast forward topcoat.


----------



## Corally (May 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Wow, wow, wow Corally.  This was the first thing that appeared when I opened the thread.  I swear I gasped, albeit a rather tame reaction from a NPA right? [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  AMAZING haul!!!!  [/COLOR]:stars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks :yaay: Can't wait to try them out!   And thanks everyone!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2013)

I took the 3 Chanel summer ones : Bel Argus, Azuré, Lilis. They will soon receive Taboo.
  	My haul is not so impressive as yours but quite decent too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	The one in the middle : is it Snap My Dragon ?  You also picked up some nailcare I think.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's sweet that the polish reminds you of your mom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I don't know but it's the official summer collection ( Essie spring, Essie Resort, Essie Neons, Essie wedding  and now Essie summer 2013 ). I love this collection and I really need some !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I have Custom Kicks and Peachy Keen. I really like the looks of VI and VIII. They make me think of the Final Fantasy video game series. Lol!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I don't know but it's the official summer collection ( Essie spring, Essie Resort, Essie Neons, Essie wedding  and now Essie summer 2013 ). I love this collection and I really need some !


  	They're all pretty. The collections just have me confused. I know I bought some of the colors, but I'm not sure from which collection.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> And thanks everyone!


  	China Glaze polishes are pigmented, strangely enough they don't wear long on my toes but I use them on my hands.
  	Snap my Dragon or not, the one in the middle is great and the others are very pretty too. And nailcare too, well perfect haul in fact.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Your haul is more than decent. Those are beautiful polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Oh I see !  I took Hip-Anema and Avenue Maintain and 3 Neons ( disappointing ! ) I love In the Cab-Ana and the summer collection, yes we're getting confused there are too many collections even for us NPAs !  What a shame, we are NPAs but we are prone to confusion lol !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beauty.com is having a 20% Friends & Family sale. I ordered NARS Vertebra Duo, Ethno Run Duo and Schiap. I also got Lippmann Prelude To A Kiss as a GWP, but I think it may already be sold out.






*GREAT HAUL CC!!!! * My Ethno Run Duo arrived today.  I only got it because of the yellow (Sharks Left) shade.  I was going to skip this duo because I thought the lavender (Sharks Right) was like NARS Pokerface, but it's not even close.  The duo bottles are slightly shorter and narrower than the regular NARS NPs.  I didn't mind because they're larger than typical minis.
The duos come with a cute little pouch too.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

So I couldn't stay away from the Beauty.com sale and went back for seconds and thirds. I made another order last night for Butter London Hoorah Henri; Lippmann Maneater, Waking Up In Vegas and Million Dollar Mermaid.

  	Then I ordered a few more stuff today from Nordstrom and price matched for the points. I got Lippmann I'm Not Edible to complete the Staccato set, and her cuticle remover because I've been curious about it and I'm in need of a new one. I also picked up the Lippmann Get Nailed Set. It comes with her polish remover, Ridge Filler base coat, Addicted to Speed top coat, and 2 polishes - It's Raining Men and Before He Cheats. All full size. I've been curious about her remover for some time because it's supposed to be really good at removing glitter polish. I'm excited to test it out. I was only going to get the remover at first, then I saw the set. It's a great deal and the discount makes it better.

  	I think I'll do one more haul before the Beauty.com sale is over.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *GREAT HAUL CC!!!! * My Ethno Run Duo arrived today.  I only got it because of the yellow (Sharks Left) shade.  I was going to skip this duo because I thought the lavender (Sharks Right) was like NARS Pokerface, but it's not even close.  The duo bottles are slightly shorter and narrower than the regular NARS NPs.  I didn't mind because they're larger than typical minis.
> The duos come with a cute little pouch too.


  	They're smaller?! Should've known based on the price. Ah, well. Still pretty colors. Thanks for confirming that the Sharks lavender is different from Pokerface. I think I'm going to get one more set and will save the rest of them for later.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> They're smaller?! Should've known based on the price. Ah, well. Still pretty colors. Thanks for confirming that the Sharks lavender is different from Pokerface. I think I'm going to get one more set and will save the rest of them for later.


  	Let's pull ourselves together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You ordered some Nars ones ! The duos are really classy, Schiap is a bold pink but yet not too bold in fact. The lipstick in Schiap is not easy to wear but the polish is very wearable !


----------



## Corally (May 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks :yaay:  Can't wait to try them out!    And thanks everyone!
> ...


  Nah far from perfect, I wanted more but I didn't have enough money on my bankaccount LOL. :lol: I don't even like np on my toes and they wear at least 1,5 week on my hands so.  The middle one is Igniting Love btw!


----------



## Corally (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!   Street Chic, Custom Kicks, Galactic Gray, Polarized, Golden Spurs, Running In Circles, Igniting Love, Peachy Keen, VI, VIII, Orange cuticle oil, Calcium gel fortifier, Fast forward topcoat.
> ...


  Me too! I love Final Fantasy. :flower:


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2013)

Corally said:


> Nah far from perfect, I wanted more but I didn't have enough money on my bankaccount LOL. :lol: I don't even like np on my toes and they wear at least 1,5 week on my hands so.  The middle one is Igniting Love btw!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Let's pull ourselves together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the lipstick Schiap---CC _*made me *_buy-------no regrets.  I rather enjoy it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> They're smaller?! Should've known based on the price. Ah, well. Still pretty colors. Thanks for confirming that the Sharks lavender is different from Pokerface. I think I'm going to get one more set and will save the rest of them for later.






But, the smaller size is barely noticeable and not at all a deterrent for us NPAs.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

xelamazing said:


> Had a little blast from the nail polish past today! My mom and I are cleaning out our attic and I found a small box with a bunch of my old drugstore nail polishes in it. I thought I'd share them with you guys. Maybe you'll remember some of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a riot---what a fun hidden treasure you happened upon. 



  I definitely remember those Revlon bottles!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Looky, looky! I was browsing Ulta's site and saw a new Butter London color called Keks. They also have a set that includes the new Pitter Patter polish. I would get it if I didn't already have the other two polishes in the set. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I love Lillibet's Jubilee too.  Thanks for the heads up CC.  I'll have to check out that new color.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've not ordered from Ulta in quite some time because of a bad experience with them but I might be willing to kiss & make up for a good NP deal.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't stay away from the Beauty.com sale and went back for seconds and thirds. I made another order last night for Butter London Hoorah Henri; Lippmann Maneater, Waking Up In Vegas and Million Dollar Mermaid.
> 
> Then I ordered a few more stuff today from Nordstrom and price matched for the points. I got Lippmann I'm Not Edible to complete the Staccato set, and her cuticle remover because I've been curious about it and I'm in need of a new one. I also picked up the Lippmann Get Nailed Set. It comes with her polish remover, Ridge Filler base coat, Addicted to Speed top coat, and 2 polishes - It's Raining Men and Before He Cheats. All full size. I've been curious about her remover for some time because it's supposed to be really good at removing glitter polish. I'm excited to test it out. I was only going to get the remover at first, then I saw the set. It's a great deal and the discount makes it better.
> 
> I think I'll do one more haul before the Beauty.com sale is over.






_*Great*_ haul CC!  Million Dollar Mermaid is one of my fav DLs, surprisingly along with Ray of Light.  I'm breaking personal barriers here!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 14, 2013)

cool hauls...


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2013)

We talked about peel off base coats a few days ago, and now I've found this:
http://www.tipsandtopcoat.com/2013/05/nail-pattern-boldness-glitter-peel.html?m=0

  	Looks veeeeeeery promising!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

Product Availability Alert:  





CC and any other lovers of Illamasqua NP: Sephora has Rain Drops & Pink Rain Drops in stock!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Product Availability Alert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I got them! Your post was the first thing I saw when I logged onto Specktra and I _immediately_ ordered them. I also got Blow and Rampage. They were already waiting in my cart for my next order.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> _*Great*_ haul CC!  Million Dollar Mermaid is one of my fav DLs, surprisingly along with Ray of Light.  I'm breaking personal barriers here!


  	Million Dollar Mermaid is the one I'm most excited about. I like the purple one next. The pink one is nice. The blue one is meh, but I'm still going to get them all. I could no longer wait to get the orange one.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got them! Your post was the first thing I saw when I logged onto Specktra and I _immediately_ ordered them. I also got Blow and Rampage. They were already waiting in my cart for my next order.


 YAY!  I was getting upset because I didn't want you to miss them.  Sent you two TXTs too.  I got Superstition because it was sitting in my cart and needed a ride!  I am soooo over my monthly NP limit.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'd wait it out. It may appear on Butter London's site. At the very least, Beauty.com may get it months from now. They got the other Ulta colors and exclusives. I'm waiting for the best sale before I attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Million Dollar Mermaid is the one I'm most excited about. I like the purple one next. The pink one is nice. The blue one is meh, but I'm still going to get them all. I could no longer wait to get the orange one.


 Okay.  I'll wait it out.  I'm LOLing at "_*best sale before I attack*_"  Our shopping has taken a very physically aggressive turn...I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

NPAs of Specktra...please join me in sending good thoughts and positive energy 
                                          to our beloved *BUICK* as she works hard at completing her PHD


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> NPAs of Specktra...please join me in sending good thoughts and positive energy
> to our beloved *BUICK* as she works hard at completing her PHD


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY!  I was getting upset because I didn't want you to miss them.  Sent you two TXTs too.  I got Superstition because it was sitting in my cart and needed a ride!  I am soooo over my monthly NP limit.


	I've just now noticed the texts. Thanks! Did you get a notification email from Sephora? I haven't. I've noticed that the notifications don't seem to be instant. I think there's a delay of a few hours.


----------



## Corally (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :grouphug: [COLOR=0000FF]NPAs of Specktra...please join me in sending good thoughts and positive energy[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]                                          to our beloved *BUICK* as she works hard at completing her PHD [/COLOR]


  GO BUICK, GO BUICK! :clapping::cheer:


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> NPAs of Specktra...please join me in sending good thoughts and positive energy
> to our beloved *BUICK* as she works hard at completing her PHD









  	*joins chant*

  	GO BUICK, GO BUICK!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2013)

I am joining !






Go Buick, go Buick !!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I've just now noticed the texts. Thanks! Did you get a notification email from Sephora? I haven't. I've noticed that the notifications don't seem to be instant. I think there's a delay of a few hours.


 Yes I did get the email notice from Sephora.  I got two messages this morning, four minutes apart.  Then I sprang into action------ I was still in bed w/my iPAD.  I hope anyone else here who was waiting for them gets them before they sell-out.  Sephora really seemed to take forever to get them in


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


>


 Thanks CC


----------



## MRV (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> NPAs of Specktra...please join me in sending good thoughts and positive energy
> to our beloved *BUICK* as she works hard at completing her PHD








 Go girl! Work it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, girls!
> 
> 
> Sweet! What colour is that? I tried to find it but did not.
> ...






Hi MRV.  Squatter is a gorgeous green and it's not on BL.com.  The one that CC mentioned on Ulta, Kek is the prettiest blue but I'm waiting for it to come elsewhere.  It's on Ulta shown with the new Summer BLs, which I found interesting.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 15, 2013)

Yay today was a good haul day lol thanks to CC for the reminder text! I was able to get Picture Polish Ohara, Hope and Honeydew. I got Color club beyond  and Illamasquas Raindrops!!   there still so many left to get but those ones were up there!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks CC


	Of course! And I was cheering for Buick, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi MRV.  Squatter is a gorgeous green and it's not on BL.com.  The one that CC mentioned on Ulta, Kek is the prettiest blue but I'm waiting for it to come elsewhere.  It's on Ulta shown with the new Summer BLs, which I found interesting.


	Those are the only Butters I've come across that aren't on their website. Except for the reissuing of Lillibet's Jubilee as part of that Royal set. I did stumble across an exclusive set sold at goop.com, but the set is no longer available. It had colors that I never saw on Butter's site. There's also Shambolic that was sold as part of a holiday set last year, but I don't think it was sold individually.

  	I have a hunch that Butter London rereleases some older colors as exclusives. I do think some are new colors, but I've discovered some of the exclusives are actually older colors after some research. The Nordstrom exclusive Billy No Mates is an older color originally released in 2008. The Macy's exclusives Dahling, Frilly Knickers and Thames are also older colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

Glad you got your order, Naughty. I went completely mental during Llarowe's restock. I forgot about it and remembered right before the launch. That put me in panic mode. The crushing defeat of not getting any Enchanted Polishes was also fresh in my mind. I made 4 different orders because I was afraid of colors selling out before I checked out. I'm going to have to trim my upcoming MAC hauls after this. I bought waaaayyy more than I planned.







  	Girly Bits


 		Twitterpated 	
 		Cosmic Ocean 	
 		Face the Music 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		Wisteria 	
 		Watermelon 	
 		Warning 	
 		Sunset 
 


 		Revolution 	
 		Tango 	
 		Peacock 	
 		Monroe 	
 		Honey Dew 	
 		Peaches n' Cream 	
 		Paradise 	
 		Mirage 	
 		Hope 	
 		Cosmos 	
 		Hot Lips 	
 		Malt Teaser 	
 		Metallic Mush 	
 		Blogger 
 
  	I've YOLO'd my butt off this week! I think it's time for a break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And as soon as I finish that sentence, what can anyone tell me about Dollish Polish? Are they good? They seem to be mostly glitters that you have to layer over other polishes. I like a lot of the cartoon themed polishes. Go figure.


----------



## Corally (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Glad you got your order, Naughty. I went completely mental during Llarowe's restock. I forgot about it and remembered right before the launch. That put me in panic mode. The crushing defeat of not getting any Enchanted Polishes was also fresh in my mind. I made 4 different orders because I was afraid of colors selling out before I checked out. I'm going to have to trim my upcoming MAC hauls after this. I bought waaaayyy more than I planned.  :comment:    Girly Bits
> 
> Twitterpated
> Cosmic Ocean
> ...


  That haul!! :thud::yahoo:


----------



## BuickMackane (May 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Go girl! Work it!!!


  	I forgot how much I love this thread. Thanks peeps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wrote up my final study and sent it to my supervisor last Monday. Turns out he was on holiday and he got back this week. Blah. He said he'll read it as soon as possible and let me know what he thinks. Fingers, toes and all other extremities well and truly crossed that he doesn't want a major rewrite. I really need to get green light before the end of the month if I want to defend by the end of the year.



  	CC, that is one heck of a haul! But you missed PP Majesty, Denim and Amethyst. Therefore I can only give you an A- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	re: (Pink) Raindrops on Sephora - That's excellent news! A couple of weeks ago, in a moment of madness, I threw all caution to the wind (and sucked up the GBP15 shipping charge) and ordered both Raindrops polishes. Amongst other things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The original Raindrops is nice and all that but the pink one is a different beast alltogether. I'm so glad you guys are able to get your hands on it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Of course! And I was cheering for Buick, too.


 I was thanking you for being one of the first to jump on the train too


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> there still so many left to get but those ones were up there!


 YAY to Raindrops!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's like we waited an eternity for them!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Glad you got your order, Naughty. I went completely mental during Llarowe's restock. I forgot about it and remembered right before the launch. That put me in panic mode. The crushing defeat of not getting any Enchanted Polishes was also fresh in my mind. I made 4 different orders because I was afraid of colors selling out before I checked out. I'm going to have to trim my upcoming MAC hauls after this. I bought waaaayyy more than I planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Queen CC.  What a haul...Awesome!!!


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2013)

Holy F*ck Carton Chic!!!! no wonder why im stalking Llarowe Right now!!! you bought all the morning stock Girl!! jk


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Holy F*ck Carton Chic!!!! no wonder why im stalking Llarowe Right now!!! you bought all the morning stock Girl!! jk








 Thanks! 

  	@ Buick - You're right. I will amend my oversight tout de suite.

  	@ kimibos - I was in panic mode. I started buying in a frenzy. It looks like some colors have already been restocked! GO! GO! GO!


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2013)

ahh llarowe is acting up. my cart is empty after putting everything on it. and  then it wont let me checkout with paypal or anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@buick- llarowe doesnt have denim. i  have only seen it at ninja polish so please forgive CC!! LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ahh llarowe is acting up. my cart is empty after putting everything on it. and  then it wont let me checkout with paypal or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Were you able to order anything?


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Were you able to order anything?


  	   nope. im going to call them tomorrow. or just get something else. im very overwhelmed by all the sales that are going on, that i havent order a thing. maybe thats a good thing


----------



## Medgal07 (May 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Holy F*ck Carton Chic!!!! no wonder why im stalking Llarowe Right now!!! you bought all the morning stock Girl!! jk


----------



## MACina (May 15, 2013)

Ooops....sorry, I am a bit late but I am joining too!!!


_*GO BUICK, GO BUICK*_








Dominique33 said:


> I am joining !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 15, 2013)

..........awesome haul, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Glad you got your order, Naughty. I went completely mental during Llarowe's restock. I forgot about it and remembered right before the launch. That put me in panic mode. The crushing defeat of not getting any Enchanted Polishes was also fresh in my mind. I made 4 different orders because I was afraid of colors selling out before I checked out. I'm going to have to trim my upcoming MAC hauls after this. I bought waaaayyy more than I planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2013)

So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...

  	Picture Polish


 		Flirt 	
 		Candy 	
 		Citrus 	
 		Marine 	
 		Camo 
 
  	Dollish Polish


 		YABBA DABBA DO! 	
 		Care Bear Stare 	
 		Who Lives in a Pineapple Under the Sea? 	
 		Purple Nurples 
 
  	Scofflaw


 		David Bowie's Bulge 
 
  	How can I resist a polish called David Bowie's Buldge?! The weird thing is, and I kid you not, is that I was talking about the movie Labyrinth just last week. There was mention of Bowie's buldge and I joked that would make a great name for a nail polish.


----------



## liba (May 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> That haul!!


  	I do that for practically every post in this thread


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> Picture Polish
> 
> ...


  	  hey i was checking the sponge bob one too !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now YOU have all the polishes by Picture Polish!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	  not to be noisy but what did you pay with?? i still cant place an order.


----------



## liba (May 15, 2013)

Tons of Compliments Alert!!!

  	I've been having to be in and out of a lot of doctors' offices this week (ugh this health stuff has been kind of rough), so I decided to use a "conservative" polish, rather than my usual funky colors. I had *Life Is Rosy* sitting around, from CG Avant Garden - it's the sort of old lady looking dusty rose color - and figured I might as well use it…..and wouldn't you know - I've been getting tons of compliments on it. I had multiple compliments just today from different women in all these various offices and I've been getting at least one a day from random women since I put it on. Who would have thought??

  	It IS a very pretty dusty rose color that's very hard to define - in some lights it looks more plum or pink or terra cotta and my mother thought it even had sort of a coral look to it earlier this evening. I still think it's like an old fashioned color from the days of yore when ladies only wore pink nail polish, but people sure love it! It's a very nice match for Mehr and Apres Chic lipsticks too, if you want some matchy-matchy…not exact match, but one of those really nice sophisticated combos, where you're almost matching but the lips are a little lighter than the nails.

  	I just got my CG Sunsationals haul + a few of the Bond Girl sands from OPI and the black micro glitter Orly. Gotta try 'em out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## liba (May 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Scofflaw
> 
> 
> David Bowie's Bulge
> ...


  	hahaha - have you ever seen the old old old website David Bowie's Area? We're talking 12 years ago, in the era of Mr. T Ate My Balls.

http://id34111.securedata.net/areaology/area.html

  	You're gonna laugh!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

liba said:


> hahaha - have you ever seen the old old old website David Bowie's Area? We're talking 12 years ago, in the era of Mr. T Ate My Balls.
> 
> http://id34111.securedata.net/areaology/area.html
> 
> You're gonna laugh!














  This is hilarious! Thanks for sharing. I feel enlightened. Bowie's Buldge really is omnipotent. The meaning of the universe is so clear to me now.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> YOU MUST GET KNACKERED!!! I canT believe you dont have it already.
> you are soo lucky they all look gorgeous
> 
> 
> ...


	I used PayPal for the earlier orders, and a credit card for the last one. I didn't have any problems with the site or ordering anything. I had money sitting in PayPal from selling stuff and cash back rebate payments. I'm going to sort through my BUs and sell more stuff. I want more money for polish.





  	I don't have all the Picture Polish colors yet. It was becoming obscene, so I just stopped. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll get more later. I had to get some of those cartoon polishes. They make me smile. They're too cute! I'll definitely get Knackered in my next Butter haul. It's at the top of the list.


----------



## lyseD (May 16, 2013)

Thank you Liba.


----------



## hazyday (May 16, 2013)

My payday (tomorrow) polish plans: Butter London Keks, and Tango TORCH! (oops)...more importantly, Illamasqua Pink Raindrops and Raindrops! They better not sell out!!!


----------



## MRV (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> re: (Pink) Raindrops on Sephora - That's excellent news! A couple of weeks ago, in a moment of madness, I threw all caution to the wind (and sucked up the GBP15 shipping charge) and ordered both Raindrops polishes. Amongst other things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I also sacrificed GBP15 for a haul after the big mess. I wanted to get Venous and Harem, and a few discounted ones, but decided to skip the pink raindrops after all. Now I'm just waiting for the next sale +/ free shipping as I still have the consolation voucher. Have you used yours already > like did it work?


----------



## elkaknits (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	and when I read DBB I think of this: http://www.mrwhaite.com/post/41863147940/dance-magic-dance


----------



## MACina (May 16, 2013)

............CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> Picture Polish
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> and when I read DBB I think of this: http://www.mrwhaite.com/post/41863147940/dance-magic-dance








  Brilliant!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, I forgot Squatter since I've got that one covered already.  But Keks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm not sure if this is the GP set, but here's the set I'm talking about. The colors are Hampstead Heath, Bread & Butter Pudding and Abso-bloody-lutley.

  	http://www.goop.com/shop/butter-london-bespoke-nail-lacquer-set.html


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

hazyday said:


> My payday (tomorrow) polish plans: Butter London Keks, and Tango...more importantly, Illamasqua Pink Raindrops and Raindrops! They better not sell out!!!


	What's Tango? Is that another Butter London color?


----------



## hazyday (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What's Tango? Is that another Butter London color?


  Oops, I meant Torch! Why did I say Tango!? No sleep... Hahah


----------



## hazyday (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm not sure if this is the GP set, but here's the set I'm talking about. The colors are Hampstead Heath, Bread & Butter Pudding and Abso-bloody-lutley.
> 
> http://www.goop.com/shop/butter-london-bespoke-nail-lacquer-set.html


  	I love this set! Abso-bloody-lutely is


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I love this set! Abso-bloody-lutely is


  	I wish the set wasn't sold out. I hope it's either restocked or that the colors become available individually.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> Picture Polish
> 
> ...


 CC this is a RIOT---I love the names---insanely fun!!!  I have no reference for these NPs whatsoever so I'm dying to see swatches/nail sticks/manis.  I think you need to hire a staff to keep up your nail sticks.  BTW---forget the crown...you deserve a Ninja sword!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I love this set! Abso-bloody-lutely is


 I love that deep blood red---gorgeous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I was getting all excited for another new color.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish the set wasn't sold out. I hope it's either restocked or that the colors become available individually.


 Individual would be good.  I only want the red one


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> and when I read DBB I think of this: http://www.mrwhaite.com/post/41863147940/dance-magic-dance


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, I forgot Squatter since I've got that one covered already.  But Keks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES!  Keks is really pretty---absolute must-have!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

liba said:


> Tons of Compliments Alert!!!
> 
> I've been having to be in and out of a lot of doctors' offices this week (ugh this health stuff has been kind of rough), so I decided to use a "conservative" polish, rather than my usual funky colors. I had *Life Is Rosy* sitting around, from CG Avant Garden - it's the sort of old lady looking dusty rose color - and figured I might as well use it…..and wouldn't you know - I've been getting tons of compliments on it. I had multiple compliments just today from different women in all these various offices and I've been getting at least one a day from random women since I put it on. Who would have thought??
> 
> ...


 Liba, I looked it up and it's a very pretty pink...one that _*this*_ old lady could get behind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just from my monitor it looks very close to a BL that I just picked up----*Dahling*.


----------



## ksimone (May 16, 2013)

How did I not know there was a nail polish thread/forum. Hi my name is Kensey and I love nail polish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> YOU MUST GET KNACKERED!!! I canT believe you dont have it already.
> you are soo lucky they all look gorgeous
> 
> 
> ...


 How could CC not have Knackered?  By golly it's _*GLITTER*_---CC all the way right?  _*I*_ even have that one.


----------



## Honi (May 16, 2013)

Welcome!  Love the collection!


ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

Hi there Kensey!  Welcome to Nail Polish Heaven!!!   What are your favorite brands & colors?  Your collection looks like a nail polish boutique!  AWESOME!  You'll fit right in here!


ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is hilarious! Thanks for sharing. I feel enlightened. Bowie's Buldge really is omnipotent. The meaning of the universe is so clear to me now.


 CC you crack me up!!!!


----------



## ksimone (May 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi there Kensey!  Welcome to Nail Polish Heaven!!!   What are your favorite brands & colors?  Your collection looks like a nail polish boutique!  AWESOME!  You'll fit right in here![/COLOR]


  I used to be all about the greys and taupes and browns. But I think now I'm loving pinks and corals. But don't get me wrong, I don't discriminate. I think my favorite brands are probably opi, butter london, essie, chanel, manglaze... Oh idk all of them! My last nail polish kick was all of the indie brands.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

liba said:


> MAC Quiet Time, perhaps? The swatch on their site looks weird but in person it might be what you're looking for. I think MAC does the best nude polishes and their current formulas are just fine. I don't find them too sheer, difficult to apply or poor wearing any longer.
> Rave Nights hahahaha - the 90's are BACK!!!!!!!!!
> Snap My Dragon is so awesome - I've worn it more than a lot of my other spring polishes. It's the perfect color match to Ronnie Red and Love Goddess lipsticks and is just crazy crazy bright in the sunlight. Love it!
> I do that for practically every post in this thread


 I have MAC's Quiet Time and it appears beige and not at all pink--toned like Zoya's Pandora.


----------



## MACina (May 16, 2013)

Hallo Kensey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	What a stunning collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


----------



## hazyday (May 16, 2013)

ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


 
  	Nice collection! I am afraid to count my polish....I stopped biting my nails a year and a half ago and am now hoarding polish!


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2013)

I hate my phone. It won't let me upload pics anywhere else but to my Flickr, and then it butchers them like this:





  	So I finally got my Azure and Bel Argus. Swatched Azure on my nail real quick, it's such a pretty color, it looks so glowing.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> Picture Polish
> 
> ...








 You couldn't help yourself ! 
  	Great haul and as you said one thing led to another, I know what it means too !


----------



## honey on boost (May 16, 2013)

You guys ready for some spam? I finally uploaded my last "few" (ok far from few) mani's.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> You guys ready for some spam? I finally uploaded my last "few" (ok far from few) mani's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> I also sacrificed GBP15 for a haul after the big mess. I wanted to get Venous and Harem, and a few discounted ones, but decided to skip the pink raindrops after all. Now I'm just waiting for the next sale +/ free shipping as I still have the consolation voucher. Have you used yours already > like did it work?


  	Which ones were discounted?

  	I had two codes - a "GBP20 off" one for non-NP purchases and a 20%off one (because they effed up my order more times than I care to remember). I used the latter. It didn't apply to the nail polish trios though. Here's what I got:

  	Trio1 - Noble, Cameo, Raindrops
  	Trio2 - Milf, Nomad, Creator
  	Venous (they didn't have this as an option in the trios grrr!)
  	Pink Raindrops
  	Omen

  	I probably could have done without Omen. It's a nice enough green but I don't go clubbing or anything so I'm not going to get much out of the UV gimmick.

  	I'm hanging onto my 20GBP voucher until something interesting comes up. I briefly considered getting the Paranormal palette when they had the half price brush offer but didn't go through with it.


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

ksimone said:


> I used to be all about the greys and taupes and browns. But I think now I'm loving pinks and corals. But don't get me wrong, I don't discriminate. I think my favorite brands are probably opi, butter london, essie, chanel, manglaze... Oh idk all of them! My last nail polish kick was all of the indie brands.


 _i used to wear only red/bitchy nails LOL but now im more into mints and periwinkles. also my kick right now is dark shades and flakies. _


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

_hello there, we have missed you & your perfectly shaped nails!!!!! all the manis are gorgeous!!! _


BuickMackane said:


> I probably could have done without Omen. It's a nice enough green but I don't go clubbing or anything so I'm not going to get much out of the UV gimmick.
> 
> I'm hanging onto my 20GBP voucher until something interesting comes up. I briefly considered getting the Paranormal palette when they had the half price brush offer but didn't go through with it.


 _      i have been thinking about that palette. i like how sheer the colors are. idk i want it LOL also the 2 new lipsticks are to die for. the pale grayish purple and the dark purple. _


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


_ i have been thinking about that palette. i like how sheer the colors are. idk i want it LOL also the 2 new lipsticks are to die for. the pale grayish purple and the dark purple. _






  	It creases like a mofo apparently. Not too many reviews around, but the two I did come across mention the creasing. Looks lovely in the pan though.

  	I'm eyeing the lippies too, but I'd first like to know how Posture compares to Nocturnal Instincts and how EST compares to Heroine. I'm not a massive fan of the Illamasqua lipstick formula, so I don't think I'll get them unless the colours are unique enough.

  	What I really want to try is the Hydra Veil. It's probably one of those super amazing looking things that do sweet FA but I want to try it regardless. Glutton for punishment, me.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


  	Why, hello!

  	Do I see some Manglaze and RBL there?


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> You guys ready for some spam? I finally uploaded my last "few" (ok far from few) mani's.


  	Oi! Green Kiko! Get in my stash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Gah! Just checked. They don't ship to NL. Bastards!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]YAY to Raindrops!!!! :stars: It's like we waited an eternity for them![/COLOR]


 I kno right? it was ur announcement by the way that sent me running to order the original lol, so thank you! I almost ordered done more picture polishes but I decided to wait. good thing!!  I used my second free shipping code for making VIB again a few months ago lol


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> It creases like a mofo apparently. Not too many reviews around, but the two I did come across mention the creasing. Looks lovely in the pan though.
> 
> I'm eyeing the lippies too, but I'd first like to know how Posture compares to Nocturnal Instincts and how EST compares to Heroine. I'm not a massive fan of the Illamasqua lipstick formula, so I don't think I'll get them unless the colours are unique enough.
> 
> What I really want to try is the Hydra Veil. It's probably one of those super amazing looking things that do sweet FA but I want to try it regardless. Glutton for punishment, me.


  	ohh that sucks!! my lids are very oily so i think im going to stay away.  to me posture is more gray and dead looking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and est more of a true purple. their lipsticks are very very dry, and sometimes patchy. i only have the teal from last year. so i only want freaky colors from them not reds or pinks i already have from mac. mac does suck at purple things. im soo tired of everything pink or magenta in their purples.


----------



## honey on boost (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oi! Green Kiko! Get in my stash!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ugh! Maybe someone can CP them? Kiko is one of my favorite brands and it's so cheap! A++


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I hate my phone. It won't let me upload pics anywhere else but to my Flickr, and then it butchers them like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I am wearing Bel Argus right now, it's a gorgeous shade ! I took the 3 nail polishes, worth the splurge I think. Azuré is great, enjoy these 2 wonders of wonders !


----------



## ksimone (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, hello!  Do I see some Manglaze and RBL there?


 Yes, two of my very favorites!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

ksimone said:


> I used to be all about the greys and taupes and browns. But I think now I'm loving pinks and corals. But don't get me wrong, I don't discriminate. I think my favorite brands are probably opi, butter london, essie, chanel, manglaze... Oh idk all of them! My last nail polish kick was all of the indie brands.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I kno right? it was ur announcement by the way that sent me running to order the original lol, so thank you! I almost ordered done more picture polishes but I decided to wait. good thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome Naughtyp!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mine shipped today!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ugh! Maybe someone can CP them? Kiko is one of my favorite brands and it's so cheap! A++


  	Now now, HOB. Don't give me any ideas...

  	Do you get yours through a CP? I was under the impression that Kiko is currently in Europe.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> You guys ready for some spam? I finally uploaded my last "few" (ok far from few) mani's.


 I've been waiting or these pics lol I'm swooning


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

This is part two of my May NP haulage...but who's counting.  Obviously I'm not---or can't seem to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting for my three summer Chanels, Rain Drops & YSLs to arrive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Top Left to right:        DL Ray of light, YSL Bleu Marjorelle, NARS Sharks Duo 
  	Middle Left to right:    BL Alcopop, Squatter & Dahling, Essie #3 Yellow
  	Bottom Left to right:   Dior Pasteque, Lime & Mango


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2013)

Yes Buick Kiko is in Europe. Their nail polishes are not pricey ( 4, 90 €  each, sometimes even less ! ), they don't wear so long except for the sand ones and the glitter ones ( in my experience ), colours are great though !
  	If you want some, just ask but I don't know if taxes or customs apply from France to the USA ( ? )
  	Main textures : "regular" ( but various finish ), glitter, sand, mirror.

http://lafillefutile.com/2013/02/27/test-avis-swatch-collection-mirror-kiko/

  	SOURCE : lafillefutile


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

Oh HOB I've missed your manis....beautiful nails on a really beautiful woman!  I love every one of those NPs!  I just got the Dior Cruise collection today thanks to CC!


honey on boost said:


> You guys ready for some spam? I finally uploaded my last "few" (ok far from few) mani's.


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Buick Kiko is in Europe. Their nail polishes are not pricey ( 4, 90 €  each, sometimes even less ! ), they don't wear so long except for the sand ones and the glitter ones ( in my experience ), colours are great though ! If you want some, just ask but I don't know if taxes or customs apply from France to the USA ( ? ) Main textures : "regular" ( but various finish ), glitter, sand, mirror.  http://lafillefutile.com/2013/02/27/test-avis-swatch-collection-mirror-kiko/  SOURCE : lafillefutile


 Nah only from outside Europe to a European country.  I wish we had Kiko in Holland, their MU and NP looks great.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]How could CC not have Knackered?  By golly it's _*GLITTER*_---CC all the way right?  _*I*_ even have that one.:shock: [/COLOR]


  a must have!! lol 





MACina said:


> Ooops....sorry, I am a bit late but I am joining too!!!   _*GO BUICK, GO BUICK*_ :nanas:


  Hope it's going well girl, I was thinking about u the other day lol. for some reason I. was I imagining you wishing u could swatch ur nail wheels lol  





CartoonChic said:


> So I couldn't help myself. I started browsing Llarowe's website again. One thing led to another. Yada, yada, yada...  Picture Polish
> 
> Flirt
> Candy
> ...


 Lmao!! omg that Bowie polish and comment is hella funny !!! I love all ur pics! have to look up those cartoon ones tho I'm. not familiar with those


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

I love both colors Naynadine but I was disappointed that Azure chipped after only two days. 



  I have not yet worn Bel Argus but I think I'll use my Dior gel top coat when I do.


Naynadine said:


> I hate my phone. It won't let me upload pics anywhere else but to my Flickr, and then it butchers them like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Nice collection! I am afraid to count my polish....I stopped biting my nails a year and a half ago and am now hoarding polish!


 You're in good company Hazyday!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> A_mazing collection!! Welcome to the polish thread!!! _
> _i know shame on CC. i think the holo glitters make it different from all the other similar base duo-chromes. its just gorgeous._
> _i used to wear only red/bitchy nails LOL but now im more into mints and periwinkles. also my kick right now is dark shades and flakies. _


 I got DL Ray of Light because of you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Buick Kiko is in Europe. Their nail polishes are not pricey ( 4, 90 €  each, sometimes even less ! ), they don't wear so long except for the sand ones and the glitter ones ( in my experience ), colours are great though !
> If you want some, just ask but I don't know if taxes or customs apply from France to the USA ( ? )
> Main textures : "regular" ( but various finish ), glitter, sand, mirror.
> 
> ...


  	http://www.makeupsavvy.co.uk/2012/01/ordering-with-kiko-online-reviews.html


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hope it's going well girl, I was thinking about u the other day lol. for some reason I. was I aginj g you wishing u could swatch ur nail wheels lol


  	Yup, all's good. I actually took some daylight snaps but I still need to do the flash ones and write the excel lists. I did RBL, Illamasqua, Cirque and L'Oreal. And possibly a couple more. I'll post them as soon as I can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Nice to see that the Thin White Duke's trouser snake has become a hit with Specktra's NPAs. My order that contained said body part went awol (USPS decided to send it on a sorting facility roadtrip) so LLarowe will send it again. The NP gods must hate me.

  	Speaking of droolworthy indies, this exquisite specimen is Majestic Flight by Emily de Molly. Crap pic, but the loveliness shines through


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

buick, that polish looks gorgeous.


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Nah only from outside Europe to a European country.   I wish we had Kiko in Holland, their MU and NP looks great.
> ...


  KIKO :ymca:  Yes I have! Took about a week? And it slipped through customs.  But now I want another travel essentials set. :headbang: Did you receive your order?


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yes I have! Took about a week? And it slipped through customs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Awesome! Mine arrived too. I'm loving the stippling brush. The powder brush is awesome too. The shading brush was already a favourite of mine, so I'm really happy to have 3 more.

  	I haven't got the travel set. What's in it?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Your 10-a-month resolution went to the great gig in the sky, I take it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

OK, one more before I bugger off to the Land of Nod.

  	My Black Cats (*kimibos* made me do it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





  	She's in Parties - Sweet Dreams - The Dream of the 90s is Still Alive


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


*OMG---THAT IS GORGEOUS--I DIE*






  	There really is no need for such morbid thoughts, m'dear. Surely buying it would be a whole lot easier?


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > KIKO :ymca:    Yes I have! Took about a week? And it slipped through customs.   But now I want another travel essentials set. :headbang:  Did you receive your order?
> ...


 That's great! :flower: Multi task brush, domed shadow brush and essential foundation brush. I wish the brushes in the sets were sold separately because I really don't care for those painty foundation brushes lol. So far I've used the multi task brush for blush and the dome shadow brush for blending, LOVE IT. And I've used the deluxe crease brush from the starter kit for concealer, love love love. Haven't really used the other brushes yet hehe.


----------



## Corally (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, one more before I bugger off to the Land of Nod.  My Black Cats (*kimibos* made me do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GAWJUS!!


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I got DL Ray of Light because of you!!


  	   ohhh i hope you like it alot. im inlove with the UO dupe but will soon get the original DL.


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> OK, one more before I bugger off to the Land of Nod.
> 
> My Black Cats (*kimibos* made me do it!
> 
> ...


  	   ohhhh that was fast!!! Sweet dreams looks amazing. i must get it in their next sale!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohhhh that was fast!!! Sweet dreams looks amazing. i must get it in their next sale!!!


  	These are the ones I ordered a while ago, after seeing your She's in Parties pic. I don't care much for Bauhaus any more but I had to get it for old time's sake lol. The polish being absolutely divine kinda helped too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The order I placed during the sale will be shipped tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I thought you already had Sweet Dreams


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.


  	Welcome Kensey! You organize your polishes by color like Med. Very pretty to stare at.



  	@ honey - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We've missed your manis.


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 



 		 			These are the ones I ordered a while ago, after seeing your She's in Parties pic. I don't care much for Bauhaus any more but I had to get it for old time's sake lol. The polish being absolutely divine kinda helped too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 		 			The order I placed during the sale will be shipped tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 			I thought you already had Sweet Dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	nope i ended up skipping the sale. im very overwhelmed, there are sales everywhere.  my list now is 


 		fantasea 	
 		sweet dreams 	
 		celestica 	
 		put a bird on it 	
 		the dreams of the 90's is alive 	
 		let them eat cake 	
 		like a virgen 	
 		this charming man - i luv The Smiths but cant help and feel awful about Morrissey's acts now a days. but still i want the polish LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Lmao!! omg that Bowie polish and comment is hella funny !!! I love all ur pics! have to look up those cartoon ones tho I'm. not familiar with those








 Please forgive my egregious error! I promise to get Knackered the next time I buy more butters. My Butters from the Macy's B2G1 price match arrived. They're so pretty, sparkly and mesmerizing in the bottles. I'll have to take pics tomorrow.







Great hauls Med, Buick and Naynadine! I want to know how you like that yellow Essie, Med. I haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

My Paranormal Illamasquas arrived yesterday. I like that they're pretty in their normal state. They're infused with silver shimmer/microglitter. My favorite is Omen.





  	Illamasqua Geist, Séance, Ouija, Omen

  	I also stopped by a JCP Sephora today while I was out running errands. I picked up Illamasqua Bacterium, Radium, Viridian and Rampage on sale for only $4. I was told they were on sale because they're going to be discontinued. Not sure if they are or not. I wasn't paying attention to much else after I saw the $4 price tag. I ordered Rampage just yesterday from Sephora.com for full price. Back it goes!

  	I've also spent the last 2 days upgrading my polish spreadsheet. At first, I had all of my makeup inventory in one file with each category given its own sheet within the file (polish, blush, lipstick, etc.). My polish sheet was becoming extremely long. I have to wait for it to process while I scroll through the page. I was trying to reference it in store last week to check if I had already purchased a particular color and it would only load up half the page.

  	I have now given my polish inventory its own separate file. My polishes are organized by color and then by brand. Each color now has its own sheet within the file, so I'm not having to scroll through every single polish I own. I love the new setup. I even added more detailed calculations than what I had before. Before I could only see my total polish count and the the totals by color. Now I also have the total polishes by brand and can easily my total trieds and untrieds at a glance.

  	How I THINK I wear my polish and how I ACTUALLY wear my polish are completely at odds with each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'm still updating my inventory with recent polish hauls, but I've crossed over into the 400 range. Sadly, my untrieds are at least 350+.


----------



## Naynadine (May 16, 2013)

Woah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You really _are_ the queen of hauls, Medgal was right!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Awesome Naughtyp!   ompom: Mine shipped today!!![/COLOR]


 I'm excited too but I wish I had it sooner while it was still rainy cold and dreary! I want to wear colors!! I ca t wait up get it tho! I didn't really like the pink shade on the pink one I feel like I should get it anyways...  eventually I will if it's still available


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

OMG girl you have to do your nails more often. 
  	 the illamasqua's look soo cool but im gonna have to skip. when i go to bed everything has to be in total darkness,  glowing in the dark nails would drive me insane.


----------



## kimibos (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Please forgive my egregious error! I promise to get Knackered the next time I buy more butters. My Butters from the Macy's B2G1 price match arrived. They're so pretty, sparkly and mesmerizing in the bottles. I'll have to take pics tomorrow.


  	 LOL maybe you shouldnt get knackered. im not going to enable you anymore


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Your 10-a-month resolution went to the great gig in the sky, I take it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 see I knew what u were up to lol!! pretty polishes!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Paranormal Illamasquas arrived yesterday. I like that they're pretty in their normal state. They're infused with silver shimmer/microglitter. My favorite is Omen.
> 
> Illamasqua Geist, Séance, Ouija, Omen  I also stopped by a JCP Sephora today while I was out running errands. I picked up Illamasqua Bacterium, Radium, Viridian and Rampage on sale for only $4. I was told they were on sale because they're going to be discontinued. Not sure if they are or not. I wasn't paying attention to much else after I saw the $4 price tag. I ordered Rampage just yesterday from Sephora.com for full price. Back it goes!  I've also spent the last 2 days upgrading my polish spreadsheet. At first, I had all of my makeup inventory in one file with each category given its own sheet within the file (polish, blush, lipstick, etc.). My polish sheet was becoming extremely long. I have to wait for it to process while I scroll through the page. I was trying to reference it in store last week to check if I had already purchased a particular color and it would only load up half the page.  I have now given my polish inventory its own separate file. My polishes are organized by color and then by brand. Each color now has its own sheet within the file, so I'm not having to scroll through every single polish I own. I love the new setup. I even added more detailed calculations than what I had before. Before I could only see my total polish count and the the totals by color. Now I also have the total polishes by brand and can easily my total trieds and untrieds at a glance.  How I THINK I wear my polish and how I ACTUALLY wear my polish are completely at odds with each other.   I'm still updating my inventory with recent polish hauls, but I've crossed over into the 400 range. Sadly, my untrieds are at least 350+. :wtf2:


 omg CC!! I thought I had alot of untrieds lol you are the QUEEN!!  I'm so jelly lol. JCpennys had no illasquas on sAle when I went last time.... but I did have almost very single on they have in the store lol!! I want seance for sheez! I need swatches lol is the clear coat blow in the dark or whatever?  I need to upgrade my Inventory too... I finally labeled all my nail sticks last night. I need lots more sticks lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> omg CC!! I thought I had alot of untrieds lol you are the QUEEN!! I'm so jelly lol. JCpennys had no illasquas on sAle when I went last time.... but I did have almost very single on they have in the store lol!! I want seance for sheez! I need swatches lol is the clear coat blow in the dark or whatever? I need to upgrade my Inventory too... I finally labeled all my nail sticks last night. I need lots more sticks lol


	I thought the polishes were glow in the dark, too, but they're not! They're glow under UV light. I swatched them on my fingers and tested them in darkness. Nothing happened. The only place I can think of to go with UV light to see how they glow is the bowling alley. The clear coat is also supposed to UV glow. I think it's meant to make any polish glow.

  	I still haven't ordered new sticks. I keep getting distracted with polish hauls. I have a backlog of polishes to swatch now.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> LOL maybe you shouldnt get knackered. im not going to enable you anymore


  	No worries! Knackered was always on my to-buy list. You all just enabled encouraged me to get it sooner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And you're right. I need to get on the ball and wear more polish. I've been slacking lately. Too much going on.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought the polishes were glow in the dark, too, but they're not! They're glow under UV light. I swatched them on my fingers and tested them in darkness. Nothing happened. The only place I can think of to go with UV light to see how they glow is the bowling alley. The clear coat is also supposed to UV glow. I think it's meant to make any polish glow.  I still haven't ordered new sticks. I keep getting distracted with polish hauls. I have a backlog of polishes to swatch now.


 same here lol!! I couldn't stand having them all over my room so I used a fine tip sharpie to label them.  that's a bummer about the Illamasquas. I kno with glow in the dark np u have to "charge" it up next to a light and  then it will glow. maybe these are the same?  I have no idea where there is uv lights except the tanning salon ( which I never go to ) or the nail place for gel nails . hmm don't kno if I need these.... they are really pretty anyways tho so i probably  will get at least one lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

Great haul and really pretty colors CC....the names however are a bit creepy.  Not only will your NPs need their own inventory file, they'll need their own building!  > 350 untrieds seems like a daunting task ahead!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm definitely slowing down next month. I got sucked in by all the sales.
> 
> 
> No worries! Knackered was always on my to-buy list. You all just enabled encouraged me to get it sooner.
> ...


 I'm pretty certain you were the one who twisted my arm encouraged me to get Knackered.


----------



## MACina (May 16, 2013)

....honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	YAY!!! Nice to see your manis!!!

  	Soooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> You guys ready for some spam? I finally uploaded my last "few" (ok far from few) mani's.


----------



## MACina (May 16, 2013)

Enjoy, Naynadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Thank you! And yep that's cabana..
> aw thank you! we are slowing down a bit *so I should have more time.*
> ugh! Maybe someone can CP them? Kiko is one of my favorite brands and it's so cheap! A++


----------



## MACina (May 16, 2013)

Sorry for the OT....but I am really sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I cannot upload pics anymore since the last update of my Picasa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have to call a computer technician to help me and hope that it will work again soon!

  	Soooo annoying


----------



## MRV (May 16, 2013)

Quote:


ksimone said:


> This was last summer so I'm sure my collection has grown since then.








 Love the wall!


----------



## MRV (May 17, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> I love both colors Naynadine but I was disappointed that Azure chipped after only two days.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not yet worn Bel Argus but I think I'll use my Dior gel top coat when I do.


  	I think I have to get this top coat for my Diors and Chanels, too.


----------



## MRV (May 17, 2013)

Awesome deal with those discounted Illamasquas, CC! The Paranormals look nice but I'm not sure if I'm getting them. Usually not really exposed to UV. Maybe if discounted.

  	Hmm, if you changed your polish every day, you'd work those untried in a year!


----------



## MRV (May 17, 2013)

The heat is officially on here! (+26 C) Looks like we went from winter to summer in a month! 

  	Checked out the Chanel polishes on my lunch break: Taboo has arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*They also had only one Azuré! Hope it's still there later this evening.


----------



## MACina (May 17, 2013)

WANT WANT WANT....it can NEVER be too hot!!!

  	+30 C and more and I am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy your Taboo and fingers crossed for Azure!!!



MRV said:


> The heat is officially on here! *(+26 C)* Looks like we went from winter to summer in a month!
> 
> Checked out the Chanel polishes on my lunch break: Taboo has arrived!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> WANT WANT WANT....it can NEVER be too hot!!!
> 
> +30 C and more and I am happy
> 
> ...


  	I can tell you that we'll go from winter to summer in a few days and we'll have to skip spring. For sure. (*And this is the accompanying small bolded font of rage because I absolutely hate when then happens but don't want to annoy the heat lovers.)*

  	In other news, I went to my counter to get my presold Taboo as well and the girl told me that the collection wasn't even released yet and that I'd be the first person in town to have it. Sweet! I used it last night, and for me it's a typical Chanel polish: gorgeous colour with zero staying power. I swear, it began to chip in my sleep.


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

Hello Ladies! I've been MIA lately due to loads going on in my "real" life, including a decorator painting all our windows inside and outside which of course results in lots of cleaning afterwards, curtain washing, etc. Almost finished though...

  	Anyway, I have of course had time to place a few sneaky nail polish orders and have a few of them to show you today. First up are these Nails Inc beauties I got from QVC. They are like the sprinkles but with different size and colour glitters AND duochrome (excpet for the black, that's just black, but with holographic glitter). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully you can see the duochrome in the pictures!


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

Here's the other QVC Nails Inc order, these are "metal flip" (duochrome) polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

The new Models Own Splash polishes, these are flakies.













  	I have also ordered the new Dior polish duo (with the green and teal polishes) with 15% off yesterday. My Enchanted Polishes are finally on their way, I've had my shipping notice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still waiting for last Friday's Sally Magpie order which I'm not too happy about and my Llarowe order from last Friday, but I know that will probably be another week. Now if only I could order the new Chanel polishes...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, no. Not again. Speaking of Llarowe, did you get Winter Hyacinth already? Forgot to mention earlier that I wore it for 4 days and there was only minor tip wear on some nails. Awesome!
> 
> Looks like I have to get more teals from EdM!
> 
> ...


  	I don't have the stamina to change my polish that often! I think I'm better of doing layers and skittles. I'm also going to stop being lazy and do more pedis. I'll do Naughty's trick of applying similar colors on the toes.


----------



## MACina (May 17, 2013)

That would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *I can tell you that we'll go from winter to summer in a few days and we'll have to skip spring. For sure.* (*And this is the accompanying small bolded font of rage because I absolutely hate when then happens but don't want to annoy the heat lovers.)*
> 
> In other news, I went to my counter to get my presold Taboo as well and the girl told me that the collection wasn't even released yet *and that I'd be the first person in town to have it. Sweet!* I used it last night, and for me it's a typical Chanel polish: gorgeous colour with zero staying power. I swear, it began to chip in my sleep.


 
  	Wow, really very sweet YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	BUT the staying power is NOT sweet at all


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

That sucks about you windows Anitacska, but that's an amazing haul! The sprinkles Nails Inc polishes look similar to the Lippmann mermaid polishes.

  	Good luck getting Taboo, MRV. That is sweet that you got your Taboo early Anneri.

  	Re: Chanel Chipping - I've read other people mention that Chanels chip very quickly on them. Some have said that the Chanel polishes don't get along with the base coat and/or top coat that they're using.


----------



## MACina (May 17, 2013)

....those are STUNNING, Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> *I hope it's fixed soon!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (May 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The new Models Own Splash polishes, these are flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely! I love flakies. :flower:


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm pretty certain you were the one who twisted my arm encouraged me to get Knackered.


	I have a tendency to enable for stuff I don't even own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have seen it in person at the store, so I do know how gorgeous it is.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The Dior gel Topcoat is great, but only use it if you want to wear your NP for more than 3 Days.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have a tendency to enable for stuff I don't even own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's okay CC.  I respect your opinion and 'eye' for great NP!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

Anitacska---they're soooooo pretty!  I love them!  I hope you'll share a mani or two using these!


Anitacska said:


> The new Models Own Splash polishes, these are flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

Holy Moly---I'm reading backwards and this just keeps getting better!  So awesome!  You and CC don't play!  Just beautiful!!!


Anitacska said:


> Here's the other QVC Nails Inc order, these are "metal flip" (duochrome) polishes.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That sucks about you windows Anitacska, but that's an amazing haul! The sprinkles Nails Inc polishes look similar to the Lippmann mermaid polishes.
> 
> Good luck getting Taboo, MRV. That is sweet that you got your Taboo early Anneri.
> 
> Re: Chanel Chipping - I've read other people mention that Chanels chip very quickly on them. Some have said that the Chanel polishes don't get along with the base coat and/or top coat that they're using.


 That's interesting CC.  I've decided to use my Dior Gel Top Coat w/my next Chanel mani that I want to last more than two days, but I will definitely experiment w/base coats too.


----------



## Anneri (May 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's interesting CC.  I've decided to use my Dior Gel Top Coat w/my next Chanel mani that I want to last more than two days, but I will definitely experiment w/base coats too.


  	Keep us updated on your experiments, would you?
  	Chanels ALWAYS chip on me, no matter what. Of coure, I could make a project out of it and do two test series, one with various base coats and one with top coats, but I think I'm too lazy for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I also had to buy some top and base coats, and those are the polishes I don't like shopping for - soooo booooooring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But if you say the Dior topcoat helps, I'll be willingly enabled!


----------



## MACina (May 17, 2013)

_*Beautezine*_ has a review on the Butter London Summer Holiday Collection:

http://www.beautezine.com/butter-lo...ction-for-summer-2013-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## BuickMackane (May 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, no. Not again. Speaking of Llarowe, did you get Winter Hyacinth already? Forgot to mention earlier that I wore it for 4 days and there was only minor tip wear on some nails. Awesome!


  	Yup, again. WH was a part of that order but they said it was backordered and that they'd ship it later. No idea WTF is going on but there's definitely something not right with the post. Most of my stuff I receive without issue but a few are giving me all kinds of grief. I also have a CP that should have arrived by now (posted on the 28th, I believe) but hasn't. I can't phone PostNL to see if they can see it in their system because I haven't got a USPS label number (the sender is currently away and hasn't got the label number with her). I'm hoping that she actually posted it later than the 28th because that would explain the delay. I doubt it though.

  	So yeah, it's pretty much SNAFU these days.


----------



## hazyday (May 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/butter-lo...ction-for-summer-2013-review-photos-swatches/


	I bought all of these except Bobby Dazzler and Sunbaker. Bit Faker is my favorite, but I love glitter. It is probably my favorite BL collection thus far!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Your 10-a-month resolution went to the great gig in the sky, I take it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 @ Buick : You're most welcome ( I have 2 Kiko stores nearby ) The issue : taxes and customs, I really don't know. Gems, well some are very pretty yes, worth trying I think
  	@Medgal : I didn't know there was a problem with the UK Kiko website, no problem with the French one. But I don't order anymore, I go to the Kiko stores. So if you need some ( NPAs always need nail polishes, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) no problem either


----------



## MACina (May 17, 2013)

Nice haul, hazyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	It is really a very pretty collection!!!



hazyday said:


> I bought all of these except Bobby Dazzler and Sunbaker. Bit Faker is my favorite, but I love glitter. It is probably my favorite BL collection thus far!


----------



## Anneri (May 17, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> @ Buick : You're most welcome ( I have 2 Kiko stores nearby ) The issue : taxes and customs, I really don't know.


  There aren't any custom taxes for goods sent in the EU iirc.


----------



## Anneri (May 17, 2013)

@Buick and MRV: how much is shipping right now at Illamasqua for orders under 50£?  Do you know that by any chance?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been MIA lately due to loads going on in my "real" life, including a decorator painting all our windows inside and outside which of course results in lots of cleaning afterwards, curtain washing, etc. Almost finished though...
> 
> Anyway, I have of course had time to place a few sneaky nail polish orders and have a few of them to show you today. First up are these Nails Inc beauties I got from QVC. They are like the sprinkles but with different size and colour glitters AND duochrome (excpet for the black, that's just black, but with holographic glitter).
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Do you know that by any chance?


  	If your order includes NP or fragrance, it's GBP15, even when you spend over 50.

  	Standard shipping is GBP9 when you spend less than 50. I have no idea how much premium shipping is.

  	What do you have in mind?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope it's fixed soon!    Lol! The link relates to my indie polish haul from LLarowe that includes Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge.    I don't have the stamina to change my polish that often! I think I'm better of doing layers and skittles. I'm also going to stop being lazy and do more pedis. I'll do Naughty's trick of applying similar colors on the toes.


 it really has helped lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sorry for the OT....but I am really sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope you're up & running again soon MACina


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> The heat is officially on here! (+26 C) Looks like we went from winter to summer in a month!
> 
> Checked out the Chanel polishes on my lunch break: Taboo has arrived!
> 
> ...


 Hope you're able to get both MRV...fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'd better start swatch hunting then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I bought all of these except Bobby Dazzler and Sunbaker. Bit Faker is my favorite, but I love glitter. It is probably my favorite BL collection thus far!


 I already nabbed Poole, Marbs & Sunbaker but perhaps I need to take a second look at Bit Faker???  I'm trying to love glitter by buying and wearing more.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 17, 2013)

I would recommand some permanent ones, some LE and some Sugar Mat ( sand texture ) and maybe Mirror ones. esp. if you want to do nail art. Voilà )


----------



## Naughtyp (May 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The new Models Own Splash polishes, these are flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anitacska said:


> Here's the other QVC Nails Inc order, these are "metal flip" (duochrome) polishes.


 nice!!! I love the first and last sets!!! I really want that first one tho lol


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

This is the mani I've been wearing for a few days, Sinful Colors Let's Talk with Models Own Boogie Nights on top. The colour is crazy, it is the most beautiful purple ever, but it's impossible to capture. My camera just turned it into blue, so I tried using my mobile, but the picture quality isn't great. Still nowhere near as purple as it is in real life.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

Unbelievable...I ordered Illamasquas on Wednesday and they arrived today




Both Rain Drops boxes had a round '*Temptalia'* sticker on them w/Editor's Choice Award.





Left to right:  Superstition, Pink Rain Drops, Rain Drops


----------



## Naughtyp (May 17, 2013)

I have that purple and have yet to wear it! now I can't wait! lol  uh and my post up there's is messed up the ones I liked the best are the nails inc sprinkle glitter set  and the white cap glittes. my dumb phone lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

Oh I love that mani!!!  So vibrant and pretty!!!!






Anitacska said:


> This is the mani I've been wearing for a few days, Sinful Colors Let's Talk with Models Own Boogie Nights on top. The colour is crazy, it is the most beautiful purple ever, but it's impossible to capture. My camera just turned it into blue, so I tried using my mobile, but the picture quality isn't great. Still nowhere near as purple as it is in real life.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> uh and my post up there's is messed up the ones I liked the best are the nails inc sprinkle glitter set and the white cap glittes. my dumb phone lol


 I don't have it Naughtyp but I'm looking over my collection for a dupe.  So pretty right?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Unbelievable...I ordered Illamasquas on Wednesday and they arrived today[/COLOR]:stars:  [COLOR=0000FF]Both Rain Drops boxes had a round '*Temptalia'* sticker on them w/Editor's Choice Award.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Left to right:  Superstition, Pink Rain Drops, Rain Drops[/COLOR]


 yay that was fast!!! I don't even kno If i got a shipping  notice for mine yet ;(  I can't keep track lol. Superstition is great, jelly like! I was doing nail combos on an old envelope and I made a jelly sandwich with opi polka.com. I can't wait to wear it! it also looked fab with Collide! and CG Cretice Fantasy and topshop green room! those are my only colored jellies so far


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2013)

Thanks. So much prettier in real life, but I just can't capture the gorgeous purple colour. 



Medgal07 said:


> Oh I love that mani!!!  So vibrant and pretty!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I don't have it Naughtyp but I'm looking over my collection for a dupe.  So pretty right?[/COLOR]


 I got it at target for $.99 during Christmas lol I thinks it's normally $1.99. I couldn't pass it up tho it IS purple lol! I don't kno of any dupes in my own stash ;( everything is red toned but this one has more blue to it, i hope u can find it or something close


----------



## kimibos (May 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Unbelievable...I ordered Illamasquas on Wednesday and they arrived today
> Both Rain Drops boxes had a round '*Temptalia'* sticker on them w/Editor's Choice Award.
> 
> 
> ...


 _    nice haul! you girls are making me want Rain drops.... lets see if i can skip it or not. _


----------



## MAC Newbee (May 17, 2013)

Hi ladies I just found this thread because I am usually apart of the MAC discussion. I want to know do any of u ladies have any suggestions on long wearing nail polish because I am constantly washing my hands.


----------



## hazyday (May 17, 2013)

I hauled some polish today...some unexpected, some expected!

  	First, I FINALLY ordered Illamasqua Raindrops and Pink Raindrops from Sephora, plus Hemlock. I was going to get Harem, but I have so many pinks I decided to get something different! Then I ordered Butter London Torch from Nordstrom, and then BL Keks from Ulta!

  	Then I stopped into Sally's and they had the China Glaze Avant Garden collection on sale for half price, same with the Orly Coachella collection (I don't think that's the actual name of it). Anyway, I picked up CG Dandy Lyin' Around, Fade Into Hue, Budding Romance, Snap My Dragon, and Keep Calm, Paint On. Also picked up Orly High on Hope. The Essie mini box of this year's wedding collection arrived in the mail too (a result of getting tipsy last weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I'm wearing Dandy Lyin' Around now...such a gorgeous color! I love white polish.


----------



## kimibos (May 17, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I hauled some polish today...some unexpected, some expected!
> 
> First, I FINALLY ordered Illamasqua Raindrops and Pink Raindrops from Sephora, plus Hemlock. I was going to get Harem, but I have so many pinks I decided to get something different! Then I ordered Butter London Torch from Nordstrom, and then BL Keks from Ulta!
> 
> ...


 _Ohhh nice score! the AG  collection was beautiful. i just got High on hope a couple of days ago, with the white glitter (cause of liba) and they are both Gorgeous. i would put a flakie on HoH.lol   from the essie wedding collection Using my maiden name looks _



_i may end up with it! i didnt get Dandy lyin but im going to try a dupe soon, white polish is very on trend right now. Enjoy your goodies!!  _


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Unbelievable...I ordered Illamasquas on Wednesday and they arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I got my order today, too! I really don't like the Temptalia stickers. They were also on my Paranormal polishes. I want to try to peel them off, but I'm afraid it might mess up the box.
  	One of my Llarowe orders arrived today. That was fast! I also got my NARS order and 2 of my Lippmanns from Beauty.com.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is the mani I've been wearing for a few days, Sinful Colors Let's Talk with Models Own Boogie Nights on top. The colour is crazy, it is the most beautiful purple ever, but it's impossible to capture. My camera just turned it into blue, so I tried using my mobile, but the picture quality isn't great. Still nowhere near as purple as it is in real life.


	So pretty!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

MAC Newbee said:


> Hi ladies I just found this thread because I am usually apart of the MAC discussion. I want to know do any of u ladies have any suggestions on long wearing nail polish because I am constantly washing my hands.


	Like kimibos said, different brands and colors can work differently with nail chemistry. What lasts long on me may chip quickly on you. I notice that I get mix bag when it comes to brands. It's normally specific polishes that chip on me. Dior's Gel Top Coat seems to make polish last longer, too.


----------



## kimibos (May 17, 2013)

CC did you get PP paradise already??? would you please please wear it and tell me how you like it. im inlove with that polish. im glad you bought it.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC did you get PP paradise already??? would you please please wear it and tell me how you like it. im inlove with that polish. im glad you bought it.


	Not yet. I only got my first order. Wisteria, Watermelon, Warning and Sunset. Paradise will be my next mani when I get it.


----------



## MACina (May 17, 2013)

Thank you, Medgal!

  	I really miss posting pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> _    maybe you need to charge them like others have said. _
> _   oh sorry that happened, *i was so mad when the cats destroyed my cell cable and couldnt upload anything.* i hope they can fix it quickly!! _
> _    you are not alone i hate summer. the hot and humid weather makes me feel like crap. meds and heat suck together!!! i luv the fall!!!  _
> _    nice haul!!! i want all those polishes. the glitters look soo cool and the duo chromes
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'd better start swatch hunting then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I spent an hour of my life trying to order both Pink Raindrops (I really want this one for my wedding mani) and Speckle last night during their flash sale. It went through in the end, but it was totally insane how the site was acting. You have to choose premium shipping because of the np, and that came to 11£.  I really don't better think about that I paid that amount just to get two polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2013)

Funny you say that because I find that China Glaze polishes chip on me almost instantly! OPI lasts much better on me, also Color Club is alright too.



kimibos said:


> _hi, i cant help you much cause im a freak when it comes to doing my nails and change my polish way too often. *i find that the best lasting brand is china glaze*.  also Orly Bonder Base coat. you have to be careful cause using yellows,and greens with bonder is going to stain your nails. i also like Orly Primetime, its supposed to prep and prime the nail before the base coat, it dries the nail, it looks almost matte, with no oils. Sally's usually has orly deals going on, so maybe you can get them for less and give them a try. i hope you find something that works for you. i cant say these are going to work so i recommed you to try lots of things. youll eventually find what works best for your nail chemistry. _
> _Ohhh nice score! the AG  collection was beautiful. i just got High on hope a couple of days ago, with the white glitter (cause of liba) and they are both Gorgeous. i would put a flakie on HoH.lol   from the essie wedding collection Using my maiden name looks _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2013)

That was hideous! I wanted to order the Paranormal palette because twice it was delivered broken by Debenhams and I thought I'd give it another go, hopefully it will be better packaged and survives, but also at £17 I won't even mind it that much if a pan comes loose... It took me ages to check out, had to keep going back and retrying, eventually it did go through, but boy, it was hard work!



Anneri said:


> I really don't better think about that I paid that amount just to get two polishes!


  	On another note, my Dior order arrived this morning (the two Nude bronzer/blushes and Samba np duo), luckily those came in a box, rather than a jiffy bag like the Illamasqua palette. I've also received my Llarowe order (8 HITS Mari Moon glitter and holo polishes and Enchanted Polish Serendipity) which was actually really fast as I only ordered 8 days ago! Considering that I placed an order the same day from Sally Magpies and that's still not here and she's in the UK! Also still (im)patiently waiting for my Enchanted Polishes...


----------



## hazyday (May 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Ohhh nice score! the AG  collection was beautiful. i just got High on hope a couple of days ago, with the white glitter (cause of liba) and they are both Gorgeous. i would put a flakie on HoH.lol   from the essie wedding collection Using my maiden name looks _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the white glitter from that Orly collection too...It is so beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> yay that was fast!!! I don't even kno If i got a shipping notice for mine yet ;( I can't keep track lol. Superstition is great, jelly like! I was doing nail combos on an old envelope and I made a jelly sandwich with opi polka.com. I can't wait to wear it! it also looked fab with Collide! and CG Cretice Fantasy and topshop green room! those are my only colored jellies so far


 Truthfully, I'm loving Illamasqua's formula.  I'm wearing *Purity* today---my third day and it's just starting to chip a little.  In terms of how well it wears, it's making my Chanel's look shabby.  Nevertheless, I love my Chanel colors and will never give them up---just looking at ways to make the manis last for more than two days.  Three days would work for me for any of the brands because I'm on a mission to change my NP every *3* days.  So far so good!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I really don't better think about that I paid that amount just to get two polishes!


  	There was a flash sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Dang, I missed it. I'd have got some brushes had I known.

  	I didn't get any e-mails. How did you find out about it?


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2013)

I found out afterwards that they announced it on fb, but I saw it mentioned in one of the threads here.
  	I felt incredibly stupid staying awake until 1am, leaving my nice cosy bed and trying to get two polishes for one hour! Let's hope they are worth it.
  	How are the brushes? I'm totally broke atm, but for the next time?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I got it at target for $.99 during Christmas lol I thinks it's normally $1.99. I couldn't pass it up tho it IS purple lol! I don't kno of any dupes in my own stash ;( everything is red toned but this one has more blue to it, i hope u can find it or something close


 Well, I checked and I don't have anything that  comes close.  I'm sure I can find it some where online.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I hauled some polish today...some unexpected, some expected!
> 
> First, I FINALLY ordered Illamasqua Raindrops and Pink Raindrops from Sephora, plus Hemlock. I was going to get Harem, but I have so many pinks I decided to get something different! Then I ordered Butter London Torch from Nordstrom, and then BL Keks from Ulta!
> 
> ...


 GREAT haul HazyDay!  I would love to get Keks but I'm waiting for it to show up elsewhere.  Thanks to Liba (I think) I jumped on the Dandy Lyin' Around train and I love it.  I want to do a pedi with it...will look awesome w/black patent sandals.


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Anneri said:
> 
> 
> > I spent an hour of my life trying to order both Pink Raindrops (I really want this one for my wedding mani) and Speckle last night during their flash sale.  It went through in the end, but it was totally insane how the site was acting. You have to choose premium shipping because of the np, and that came to 11£.  I really don't better think about that I paid that amount just to get two polishes!
> ...


 It was a twitter thing. I missed it too.  50% off everything. :headbang:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you, Medgal!
> 
> I really miss posting pics
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found out afterwards that they announced it on fb, but I saw it mentioned in one of the threads here.
> I felt incredibly stupid staying awake until 1am, leaving my nice cosy bed and trying to get two polishes for one hour! Let's hope they are worth it.
> How are the brushes? I'm totally broke atm, but for the next time?


  	I haven't been following the threads much so I had no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Brushes are one of the things that Ilamasqua does best, IMO. NP=Brush>>>Blush.

  	Their lippies are mediocre at best, despite the amazing colours. Their glosses are marginally better (but I could be saying this because of my undying love for Facade, which I think has been DCd). I could live very happily without my Barber piggie and, having swatched them during a trip to Leeds some years ago, their eyeshadows are meh. I got some liquid liners, a lip liner and a fat eye pencil in the January sale but I have yet to wear them.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> It was a twitter thing. I missed it too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've never cared much for Twatter. Now I bloody hate it!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I would recommand some permanent ones, some LE and some Sugar Mat ( sand texture ) and maybe Mirror ones. esp. if you want to do nail art. Voilà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh, I saw those Sugar Mats! They look lovely, especially the pearl ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wonder how they compare to Zoya's Pixie Dusts.

  	I'm rubbish at nail art so I'll have to give the mirrors a miss.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got my order today, too! I really don't like the Temptalia stickers. They were also on my Paranormal polishes. I want to try to peel them off, but I'm afraid it might mess up the box. 		 			One of my Llarowe orders arrived today. That was fast! I also got my NARS order and 2 of my Lippmanns from Beauty.com.


 Great Haul CC!!!  The stickers are small yet noticeable. I know you prefer uniformity and congruence but don't mar your boxes.  Maybe you can get them off with a tiny drop of GOO GONE.  I'm panicking because I rearranged my nail racks this morning and I only have one full empty shelf left.  Resultantly, I'm declaring a moratorium on pink NP...I'm awaiting arrival of YSL Rose Baby Doll and the summer Chanels, two of which are in the pink family.  I want more red...I only have a shelf and half of reds!  Fortunately, the third Chanel, 'Cinema' is red


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

How do you like the coral one?

  	I got Pink Glow and really love it.Was debating on Coral Glow too but I think that it is too warm for me.


Anitacska said:


> That was hideous! I wanted to order the Paranormal palette because twice it was delivered broken by Debenhams and I thought I'd give it another go, hopefully it will be better packaged and survives, but also at £17 I won't even mind it that much if a pan comes loose... It took me ages to check out, had to keep going back and retrying, eventually it did go through, but boy, it was hard work!
> 
> 
> On another note, my Dior order arrived this morning (*the two Nude bronzer/blushes* and Samba np duo), luckily those came in a box, rather than a jiffy bag like the Illamasqua palette. I've also received my Llarowe order (8 HITS Mari Moon glitter and holo polishes and Enchanted Polish Serendipity) which was actually really fast as I only ordered 8 days ago! Considering that I placed an order the same day from Sally Magpies and that's still not here and she's in the UK! Also still (im)patiently waiting for my Enchanted Polishes...


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > It was a twitter thing. I missed it too.   50% off everything. :headbang:
> ...


 Me too! I wanted more blushes.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I really don't better think about that I paid that amount just to get two polishes!


 Oh Anneri---what a great choice of Pink Rain Drops for your wedding mani--it's so soft and romantic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your choice!!!!


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

Oops....cannot quote your post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you.I had no idea that Temptalia was collaborating with Illamasqua.
  	But that should be good advertising for her blog!


  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07*


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That was hideous! I wanted to order the Paranormal palette because twice it was delivered broken by Debenhams and I thought I'd give it another go, hopefully it will be better packaged and survives, but also at £17 I won't even mind it that much if a pan comes loose... It took me ages to check out, had to keep going back and retrying, eventually it did go through, but boy, it was hard work!
> 
> 
> On another note, my Dior order arrived this morning (the two Nude bronzer/blushes and Samba np duo), luckily those came in a box, rather than a jiffy bag like the Illamasqua palette. I've also received my Llarowe order (8 HITS Mari Moon glitter and holo polishes and Enchanted Polish Serendipity) which was actually really fast as I only ordered 8 days ago! Considering that I placed an order the same day from Sally Magpies and that's still not here and she's in the UK! Also still (im)patiently waiting for my Enchanted Polishes...


 Yet another great haul Anitacska!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oops....cannot quote your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....and good for Illamasqua.  If T endorses their NP her followers will buy it.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> Me too! I wanted more blushes.


  	Look on the bright side. More money for MAC and NP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Just checked Illa's twatter. Lots of angry peeps about last night's mess. Yet another Illamasqua PR epic fail lol.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> .....and good for Illamasqua.  If T endorses their NP her followers will buy it.


  	I actually removed the T recommends sticker from my Noble. I like her swatches, but she's got too big for her boots. It's amazing how some people hang onto her every word. I agree her followers will be all over anything with a T sticker though. Stick one on a loo roll and watch it fly off the shelves! 

  	Talk about unlikely interwebs heroes


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! I wanted more blushes.
> ...


 Yeah I guess, but I haven't placed an order in ages (waiting for a good deal..) so I'm really bummed out.  Illamasqua should've mentioned it on fb or send an email... :yuck:


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF].....and good for Illamasqua.  If T endorses their NP her followers will buy it.[/COLOR]
> ...


  ''T recommend stickers''?! Hell naw.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Corally said:


> ''T recommend stickers''?! Hell naw.


  	Oh yeah.

  	The planet's going to hell.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Anneri---what a great choice of Pink Rain Drops for your wedding mani--it's so soft and romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh Anneri, don't listen to her. Be a devil and wear this as your wedding mani:

http://manglaze.myshopify.com/collections/related/products/matte-nail-polish-ilf-turquoise

  	Go on, you know you want to. Think of all the stories you can tell your grandchildren


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

True, if she gives something an "A" it will fly off the shelves and if she gives it an "F" hardly anyone will buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> I actually removed the T recommends sticker from my Noble. I like her swatches, but she's got too big for her boots. It's amazing how some people hang onto her every word. *I agree her followers will be all over anything with a T sticker though.* Stick one on a loo roll and watch it fly off the shelves!
> 
> Talk about unlikely interwebs heroes


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> True, if she gives something an "A" it will fly off the shelves and if she gives it an "F" hardly anyone will buy it :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  True true. I also used to buy pretty much only top rated stuff but I didn't have my Specktra buddies back then. :frenz: :grouphug:


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh Anneri, don't listen to her. Be a devil and wear this as your wedding mani:
> 
> http://manglaze.myshopify.com/collections/related/products/matte-nail-polish-ilf-turquoise
> 
> Go on, you know you want to. Think of all the stories you can tell your grandchildren


  	Heh!
  	I really want to... I thought about turqoise or mint before but think it'll clash with the dress.
  	Maaaaaybe a red like Malice or Ruby Red Pumps?
  	We'll see.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heh!
> I really want to... I thought about turqoise or mint before but think it'll clash with the dress.
> Maaaaaybe a red like Malice or Ruby Red Pumps?
> We'll see.


  	Well, Manglaze do a white called Mayonnaise and a matte silver glitter called Hot Mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What colour's your dress btw?


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2013)

It's a warm ivory with some lace applications.

  	Hot Mess would be very likely very appropriate. I don't handle events like this very well.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's a warm ivory with some lace applications.
> 
> Hot Mess would be very likely very appropriate. I don't handle events like this very well.


  	Sounds lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Just go with whatever you feel like it on the day. I think the colour of the dress gives you plenty of room to maneouvre when it comes to nail polish colour.


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

->    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> True true. I also used to buy pretty much only top rated stuff but I didn't have my Specktra buddies back then.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

So there I was, googling Kiko swatches like a good NPA, when I came across this:

http://naileni.blogspot.nl/2012/08/nagellack-p2-colorvictim-840-tell-me.html

  	Holy green shimmer batman!


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> So there I was, googling Kiko swatches like a good NPA, when I came across this:  http://naileni.blogspot.nl/2012/08/nagellack-p2-colorvictim-840-tell-me.html  Holy green shimmer batman!


  Do you have P2 in the Netherlands?  If not, I can do Cps!  P2 is not too bad, especially the new ones!


----------



## honey on boost (May 18, 2013)

Thank you everyone on the compliments on my manis! I've been keeping busy lol   I'm so glad I was randomly on fb last night and saw temptalia post about illmasquas sale going ok for another hour. It took me so long to get my order through and so much stuff was already sold out! I was able to get a huge discount!! I'm still in shock. I thought they were still having issues mailing np to the us so I didn't even try  now I wish I did!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Truthfully, I'm loving Illamasqua's formula.  I'm wearing *Purity* today---my third day and it's just starting to chip a little.  In terms of how well it wears, it's making my Chanel's look shabby.  Nevertheless, I love my Chanel colors and will never give them up---just looking at ways to make the manis last for more than two days.  Three days would work for me for any of the brands because I'm on a mission to change my NP every *3* days.  So far so good![/COLOR] :thud: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


  Try using bond aid by opi before your manis it used to work wonders for me when my nail polish would always chip.


----------



## ksimone (May 18, 2013)

We all need a Leo in our life.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2013)

Hmm, I think I would put him in that lifeboat instead of nail polish.



ksimone said:


> We all need a Leo in our life.


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, I think I would put him in that lifeboat instead of nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would. I love the ''young'' Leo.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I actually removed the T recommends sticker from my Noble. I like her swatches, but she's got too big for her boots. It's amazing how some people hang onto her every word. I agree her followers will be all over anything with a T sticker though. Stick one on a loo roll and watch it fly off the shelves!
> 
> Talk about unlikely interwebs heroes






This was the first time I've ever noticed the sticker.  For the most part, I take her reviews w/a grain of salt because I don't think she maximizes use of the products---like eye shadow.  She does the same placement every time, which doesn't always show the products potential and worth. Then she gives the product a poor rating. You can take that same product, put it in the hands of someone with a few application skills and the difference is like night & day.  Not trashing....just saying!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Try using bond aid by opi before your manis it used to work wonders for me when my nail polish would always chip.


 Thanks HOB...I'll try that!  What did you order???


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > I actually removed the T recommends sticker from my Noble. I like her swatches, but she's got too big for her boots. It's amazing how some people hang onto her every word. I agree her followers will be all over anything with a T sticker though. Stick one on a loo roll and watch it fly off the shelves!   Talk about unlikely interwebs heroes
> ...


 She always says she doesn't do a neat application because she's just testing: application, longevity etc. hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> So there I was, googling Kiko swatches like a good NPA, when I came across this:
> 
> http://naileni.blogspot.nl/2012/08/nagellack-p2-colorvictim-840-tell-me.html
> 
> Holy green shimmer batman!


 GORGEOUS....WAIT...allow me to get dramatic along with you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I've never cared much for Twatter. Now I bloody hate it!!!


 Me either Buick...I don't FB or Tweet/Twat


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh, I saw those Sugar Mats! They look lovely, especially the pearl ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think the Pixie Dust are better in quality because Zoya is such a great brand. But Sugar Mat polishes are pretty.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Unbelievable...I ordered Illamasquas on Wednesday and they arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great haul, all 3 are beautiful !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

The NPAs dance is back !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh Anneri, don't listen to her. Be a devil and wear this as your wedding mani:
> 
> http://manglaze.myshopify.com/collections/related/products/matte-nail-polish-ilf-turquoise
> 
> Go on, you know you want to. Think of all the stories you can tell your grandchildren






Buick you have me in stitches!!!






I still say Pink Rain Drops!!!


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2013)

I saw the Illamasqua sale, went on the site and closed it three seconds later. I didn't want to get my wallet in trouble, as it's already sitting in the corner exhausted begging me to stop buying more makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The NPAs dance is back !


 Thanks Dominique!  May I join you???


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I saw the Illamasqua sale, went on the site and closed it three seconds later. I didn't want to get my wallet in trouble, as it's already sitting in the corner exhausted begging me to stop buying more makeup.


 I'm with you Naynadine.  _*My*_ wallet hid itself from me 



so I'm moving on to _*the husband's*_ wallet


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I think the Pixie Dust are better in quality because Zoya is such a great brand. But Sugar Mat polishes are pretty.






Oh noooo.  You just reminded me that I need more Zoyas...especially PD.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I think the Pixie Dust are better in quality because Zoya is such a great brand. But Sugar Mat polishes are pretty.


  	Oh, they are pretty alright! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do you have any of their cremes? How do you like the formula?


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm with you Naynadine.  _*My*_ wallet hid itself from me
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm moving on to _*the husband's*_ wallet








Well, maybe I should find me a husband then.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm with you Naynadine.  _*My*_ wallet hid itself from me
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm moving on to _*the husband's*_ wallet


  	You're going it the wrong way round. You should have _started _with hubby's wallet


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]This was the first time I've ever noticed the sticker.  For the most part, I take her reviews w/a grain of salt because I don't think she maximizes use of the products---like eye shadow.  She does the same placement every time, which doesn't always show the products potential and worth. Then she gives the product a poor rating. *You can take that same product, put it in the hands of *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*someone with a few application skills and the difference is like night *
> ...


*  I also like her individual swatches, they're not always accurate but at least I can compare them with stuff I already have.   





BuickMackane said:





Corally said:



			She always says she doesn't do a neat application because she's just testing: application, longevity etc. hboy:
		
Click to expand...

  Yeah, and pigs can fly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click to expand...

  Oink oink. *


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. Couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I don't pay much attention to her looks, but I like her individual swatches for comparison purposes. Even though we don't have the same skintone I can have a fair idea of what the colour looks like by comparing it to other swatches she's done with products that I have.
> 
> ...


  	I have Lara, great formula so easy to apply and very long wearing. I also have a fleck one both are very good. I love the formula and the colour too !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Well, maybe I should find me a husband then.


 Multi quote disappeared 




As long as you find one who supports your makeup and NP obsessions




  	@BuickMACkane  You're going it the wrong way round. You should have _started_ with hubby's wallet 





 You're right 



Silly me...I was just using it for overflow!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm with you Naynadine.  _*My*_ wallet hid itself from me
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm moving on to _*the husband's*_ wallet








Yes, such a good idea but... no husband in the area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I have Lara, great formula so easy to apply and very long wearing. I also have a fleck one both are very good. I love the formula and the colour too !


 I'm doing a polish change now and I've selected *Zoya Blu*---a pretty pastel creme. 



They say blue is calming---trying to tame the savage shopping beast within!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

TRYING to tame the savage shopping beast !
  	Blu is very pretty, maybe it will work well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




who knows ?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

I have this dream too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe I should also try the blue polishes I have from light blue to deep blue but well I fear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in a way !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's a warm ivory with some lace applications.
> 
> Hot Mess would be very likely very appropriate. I don't handle events like this very well.


 It's _*YOUR*_ day.  You get to wear whatever your little heart desires.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

I wouldn't expect anything less! 



Start swimming to shore mate!






ksimone said:


> We all need a Leo in our life.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Nice list
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oops! I do not wish to invoke the wrath of Buick. Please, forgive me.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2013)

I used to really like her, but yes, she's got a bit too big for her boots and I don't like her any more. Her swatches are usually not at all colour accurate, and lately I've noticed that some of her pictures are horribly overexposed, some white nail polish caps are barely visible against the white background. Anyway, if you don't like her, don't look at the website, that's what I've started doing lately... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> This was the first time I've ever noticed the sticker.  For the most part, I take her reviews w/a grain of salt because I don't think she maximizes use of the products---like eye shadow.  She does the same placement every time, which doesn't always show the products potential and worth. Then she gives the product a poor rating. You can take that same product, put it in the hands of someone with a few application skills and the difference is like night & day.  Not trashing....just saying!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I have this dream too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm into blues lately---for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Variety of shades/hues & brands.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Great Haul CC!!!  The stickers are small yet noticeable. I know you prefer uniformity and congruence but don't mar your boxes.  Maybe you can get them off with a tiny drop of GOO GONE.  I'm panicking because I rearranged my nail racks this morning and I only have one full empty shelf left.  Resultantly, I'm declaring a moratorium on pink NP...I'm awaiting arrival of YSL Rose Baby Doll and the summer Chanels, two of which are in the pink family.  I want more red...I only have a shelf and half of reds!  Fortunately, the third Chanel, 'Cinema' is red


	Would you mind peeling off one of the stickers from one of your boxes to see if it removes easily? I ordered YSL Rose Baby Doll yesterday. I was waiting for a payment to post on my card before ordering, but decided to use a Nordstrom note to get it for free. I also ordered YSL Corail Divin and Prune Minimale. I haven't really seen Prune Minimale available at other places, so I thought what the hay.

  	That was the result of some late night shopping that carried over into today. Beauty.com extended their 20% Friends & Family. I got more NARS products including Disco Inferno, Madness, and the Sharplines Duo. I put the Chanel summer polishes on hold with my Saks SA. They're having an event on my b-day and I made an appt. to get my makeup done.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I actually removed the T recommends sticker from my Noble. I like her swatches, but she's got too big for her boots. It's amazing how some people hang onto her every word. I agree her followers will be all over anything with a T sticker though. Stick one on a loo roll and watch it fly off the shelves!
> 
> Talk about unlikely interwebs heroes


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Oh Anneri, don't listen to her. Be a devil and wear this as your wedding mani:
> 
> http://manglaze.myshopify.com/collections/related/products/matte-nail-polish-ilf-turquoise
> 
> Go on, you know you want to. Think of all the stories you can tell your grandchildren


	Now I must check out ManGlaze. I recall the brand being mentioned in this thread earlier in the week, but I hadn't googled them yet. I'm intrigued.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oops! I do not wish to invoke the wrath of Buick. Please, forgive me.


  	You are pardoned. Your contributions in the past 5-6 months to the noble end of keeping the NP industry alive have not gone unnoticed


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Would you mind peeling off one of the stickers from one of your boxes to see if it removes easily? I ordered YSL Rose Baby Doll yesterday. I was waiting for a payment to post on my card before ordering, but decided to use a Nordstrom note to get it for free. I also ordered YSL Corail Divin and Prune Minimale. I haven't really seen Prune Minimale available at other places, so I thought what the hay.
> That was the result of some late night shopping that carried over into today. Beauty.com extended their 20% Friends & Family. I got more NARS products including Disco Inferno, Madness, and the Sharplines Duo. I put the Chanel summer polishes on hold with my Saks SA. They're having an event on my b-day and I made an appt. to get my makeup done.


 Will do CC & report back.  YSL Corail Divin looks good enough to eat...not to worry---I'm just using it on my nails




You must promise to take AND post a picture of your birthday makeup----it's not that far away!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Now I must check out ManGlaze. I recall the brand being mentioned in this thread earlier in the week, but I hadn't googled them yet. I'm intrigued.


  	They don't have a large range of colours so one haul should be enough for the whole lot


----------



## MRV (May 18, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Well, maybe I should find me a husband then.








 I _NEED _to get one to finace my NPA (and other As).


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Me either Buick...I don't FB or Tweet/Twat


	Me neither. I have them for business and barely keep up with them, but I don't have any personal accounts. There would be tumble weeds blowing through my pages because I wouldn't maintain them. The South Park episode about Facebook is so true, and Twitter would make me a twit.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> That might explain at least part of your problems. I had some difficulties with Llarowe at first because the name of my work was always left out of their sticker even though I had written it on the line reserved for a company name. Although I don't really need more than my name and a street address for my packages these days as the postman delivers like a package a day on some weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's not the end of the world but it still sucks.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Zoya's Blu is very pretty.  The polish was opaque with one coat and applied beautifully.  It's very dark and cloudy here today so a pic isn't feasible...maybe tomorrow.  I topped Blu with Dior's Crystal and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's due to the weather I think. Here it's 11 ° C ( now tonight ), which is very unusual for May !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Yes Zoya Blu is lovely, it's so pastel. Dior's Crystal ? Is it the gel topcoat ?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CC, I picked the Illamasqua Pink Rain Drops box out of the trash just for you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to remove the label without nicking or marring the box at all.  Allow me to demonstrate:





Box w/Temptalia Label prominently displayed





Box w/Temptalia Label prominently displayed along with
TOD (tool of mass destruction)







Box w/Temptalia Label prominently displayed along with
*TOMD* (tool of mass destruction) with offensive sticker now removed, Box unharmed!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Me neither. I have them for business and barely keep up with them, but I don't have any personal accounts. There would be tumble weeds blowing through my pages because I wouldn't maintain them. The South Park episode about Facebook is so true, and Twitter would make me a twit.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC, I picked the Illamasqua Pink Rain Drops box out of the trash just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You, my dear Medgal, have just found the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

Here's to Specktra hugs, nail polish dances, weddings & husbands wallets, lovely hauls & polishes, Leo, and mayonnaise. The last two emoticons can be switched around to your preference.


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's to Specktra hugs, nail polish dances, weddings & husbands wallets, lovely hauls & polishes, Leo, and mayonnaise. The last two emoticons can be switched around to your preference. :haha:    :grouphug:   :nanas: :cheers: :eyelove:   :kissy:


  This is the correct order! :haha:


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC, I picked the Illamasqua Pink Rain Drops box out of the trash just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Thank you! Now I can make my boxes pristine again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ TOMD!

  	Oh, and I'll be sure to take pics of my b-day makeup.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's to Specktra hugs, nail polish dances, weddings & husbands wallets, lovely hauls & polishes, Leo, and mayonnaise. The last two emoticons can be switched around to your preference.


  	You forgot _the bulge_.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You forgot _the bulge_.


  	The Bulge needs its own post seeing as how it's a being that sees and knows all.


----------



## Naynadine (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC, I picked the Illamasqua Pink Rain Drops box out of the trash just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well done!

  	The fact that T is something that needs to be removed makes me chuckle.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Bulge needs its own post seeing as how it's a being that sees and knows all.


  	A post? A _post_? A measly post for the mighty Bulge? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	When will you receive yours?


----------



## honey on boost (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Would you mind peeling off one of the stickers from one of your boxes to see if it removes easily? I ordered YSL Rose Baby Doll yesterday. I was waiting for a payment to post on my card before ordering, but decided to use a Nordstrom note to get it for free. I also ordered YSL Corail Divin and Prune Minimale. I haven't really seen Prune Minimale available at other places, so I thought what the hay.
> That was the result of some late night shopping that carried over into today. Beauty.com extended their 20% Friends & Family. I got more NARS products including Disco Inferno, Madness, and the Sharplines Duo. I put the Chanel summer polishes on hold with my Saks SA. They're having an event on my b-day and I made an appt. to get my makeup done.


  	I've been  wanting Corail Divin.. I need to just order it already.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here's my list.. I basically got $287 worth of stuff for $98 with shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great haul. Enjoy your goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm a bit confused about the total though. I thought it was 50% off?


----------



## kimibos (May 18, 2013)

this thread is so much fun!! i would choose LEO but then i would ask him to take me to sallys!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.





*ROW 1: *NARS Ethno Run Duo, Vertebra Duo, Schiap
*ROW 2: *Butter London Primrose Hill Picnic, Disco Biscuit, Lovely Jubbly, Fairy Cake, Fairy Lights, Poole
*ROW 3: *Illamasqua Raindrops, Pink Raindrops, Blow, Rampage, Viridian, Radium, Bacterium; Dior Dauphine Pink 235
*ROW 4: *Picture Polish Watermelon, Sunset, Warning, Wisteria; Deborah Lippmann Prelude To A Kiss, Maneater


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.
> 
> *ROW 1:* NARS Ethno Run Duo, Vertebra Duo, Schiap *ROW 2:* Butter London Primrose Hill Picnic, Disco Biscuit, Lovely Jubbly, Fairy Cake, Fairy Lights, Poole *ROW 3:* Illamasqua Raindrops, Pink Raindrops, Blow, Rampage, Viridian, Radium, Bacterium; Dior Dauphine Pink 235 *ROW 4:* Picture Polish Watermelon, Sunset, Warning, Wisteria; Deborah Lippmann Prelude To A Kiss, Maneater


 AAH GORGEOUS


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> A post? A _post_? A measly post for the mighty Bulge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	LOL! I completely read that last sentence wrong. At first I thought you were asking me when will I receive _my bulge_. I was like, "What?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nail polish fumes at work ladies and gentleman. I should get some type of bulge next week.


----------



## honey on boost (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Now now, HOB. Don't give me any ideas...
> 
> Do you get yours through a CP? I was under the impression that Kiko is currently in Europe.


  	I'm sorry! But you really can't resist those pretty, afordable polishes now can you?? I  bought my first few kiko's in Italy at the Milan airport. Then I used one in Paris and fell in love so i dragged the bf to the location in Paris and bought about 10 more!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was a able to get the holo's from a dear friend on specktra


----------



## honey on boost (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh man! that's an amazing haul. You and Medgal are really making me want raindrops and pink rd. Those purple picture polishes are TDF


----------



## kimibos (May 18, 2013)

i did a sandwich mani with the 2 CG summer jellies i got, Isle see you later and keepin' it teal. and OPI Pirouette my Whistle.
  	i really like the outcome so im going to be getting the Purple and peach ones.
  	the teal is my favorite ..


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i did a sandwich mani with the 2 CG summer jellies i got, Isle see you later and keepin' it teal. and OPI Pirouette my Whistle.
> i really like the outcome so im going to be getting the Purple and peach ones.
> the teal is my favorite ..


  	I love the combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How many coats is this? Some reviews say that the jellies in this collection were way too sheer but they look really nice here.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'll need pics you know. I won't get mine for a while yet (if I get it at all) so I'll have to make do with vicarious thrills for the time being. I'm going to show it to my boss as soon as I receive it. He's a huge Bowie fan.
> 
> *I'm still not sure about the actual colour though. Coral doesn't strike me as particularly Bowie-esque*
> 
> ...


  	I thought the same about the coral, but the description says the polish is inspired by the Aladdin Sane album cover.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I thought the same about the coral, but the description says the polish is inspired by the Aladdin Sane album cover.


  	Ah, I never read the description you see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It makes sense now. Actually, the cover of The Man Who Sold the World also has a coral-blue thing going with the curtains and that thing draped over the couch. Well, kind of. Gotta love retrospective sense-making


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i did a sandwich mani with the 2 CG summer jellies i got, Isle see you later and keepin' it teal. and OPI Pirouette my Whistle. i really like the outcome so im going to be getting the Purple and peach ones. the teal is my favorite ..


  Love your mani! :heart2:


----------



## BuickMackane (May 18, 2013)

Speaking of album cover inspired nail polishes, I would happily sacrifice half my collection for a green, snakeskin effect number. 

  	Like so:


----------



## Corally (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Speaking of album cover inspired nail polishes, I would happily sacrifice half my collection for a green, snakeskin effect number.   Like so:


 It would be worth a billion dollar baby!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank you! Now I can make my boxes pristine again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You didn't expect that a bonafide NPA would use her nails to scrape off that offensive little sticker did you?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I used to really like her, but yes, she's got a bit too big for her boots and I don't like her any more. Her swatches are usually not at all colour accurate, and lately I've noticed that some of her pictures are horribly overexposed, some white nail polish caps are barely visible against the white background. Anyway, if you don't like her, don't look at the website, that's what I've started doing lately...


 I'd prefer to hang out at 'Pleasureflush.'


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

AWESOME haul steal HOB!!!  That's unbelievable.  Would love to see pic of your goodies when they come in.


honey on boost said:


> Here's my list.. I basically got $287 worth of stuff for $98 with shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> this thread is so much fun!! i would choose LEO but then i would ask him to take me to sallys!!!


 Oh....I'm cracking up Kimibos----


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Speaking of album cover inspired nail polishes, I would happily sacrifice half my collection for a green, snakeskin effect number.
> 
> Like so:


	That would be gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This may come as a shock to you, but the beauty of these gems has left me speechless!   AWESOME 




I'm trying to reconcile bacterium, radium and wisteria---guess that's the scientist in me.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> LOL! I completely read that last sentence wrong. At first I thought you were asking me when will I receive _my bulge_. I was like, "What?!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OYE VEY


----------



## kimibos (May 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh....I'm cracking up Kimibos----


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

So this is what had happened, right. I was browsing Llarowe's site...

  	Hare Polish


 		Hooky at the Hamlet 	
 		Rococo Grandeur 
 
  	Jindie Nails


 		Taste Like Snozeberries 	
 		Fantastical 	
 		Princess Breath 	
 		Snow Angels


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks its 1 color 1 glitter then 2 color coats. they are actually very sheer. but the teal is more pigmented that the blue one. these are true see through polishes.
> thanks!
> thanks girl!
> some how i hate animal print, any animal print. but i may wear this idk maybe not


	I generally dislike animal print as well, but I could get behind a green snake skin polish. Something about the texture would be very interesting, like the Dior Golden Jungle Duo with the crocodile effect. It would probably have to be a variation of a crackle polish to get the yellow and green texture to show properly.


----------



## hazyday (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Nice haul! I want one of those NARS sets but I am not sure which one. They're so cute in the shoe boxes! Schiap is one of my favorite colors. And the Butter Londons...ahhhh those are my WEAKNESS. I have over forty of them!


----------



## hazyday (May 18, 2013)

I am SO EXCITED for these polishes from Essie.

  	http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/

  	I found Naughty Nautical today, randomly on the shelf. There was no display and it was buried with the other Essie bottles. I am pumped to have found that one, but now I need to hunt down the full display so I can get Rock the Boat and Sunday Funday!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 18, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I am SO EXCITED for these polishes from Essie.
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/
> 
> I found Naughty Nautical today, randomly on the shelf. There was no display and it was buried with the other Essie bottles. I am pumped to have found that one, but now I need to hunt down the full display so I can get Rock the Boat and Sunday Funday!


  	I'm trying to not mix up the Essie collections. So the summer collection has the shimmer. Then the 2 colors I got are from the neon collection.  I still need spring, resort, summer and more neon colors. I know exactly what you mean about Butter polishes. I have 63 and counting. Waiting impatiently for the next B2G1 sale or better to get more.


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

Indeed, Naynadine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am a happy single,though, because I need all the space in my apartment for my make up.
  	No room for a husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> I'm with you Naynadine.  _*My*_ wallet hid itself from me
> 
> 
> 
> *so I'm moving on to the husband's wallet*


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Here's my list.. I basically got $287 worth of stuff for $98 with shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

.........GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

Very pretty, kimibos!!!

  	Love this combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> i did a sandwich mani with the 2 CG summer jellies i got, Isle see you later and keepin' it teal. and OPI Pirouette my Whistle.
> i really like the outcome so im going to be getting the Purple and peach ones.
> the teal is my favorite ..


----------



## MACina (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *So this is what had happened, right. I was browsing Llarowe's site...*
> 
> Hare Polish
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (May 18, 2013)

MACina said:


> Indeed, Naynadine :lol:   I am a happy single,though, because I need all the space in my apartment for my make up. No room for a husband :haha:     :lmao: .....Medgal, you crack me up :lmao:


  yup! no room for my man lol I need all the space I can get! 





CartoonChic said:


> LOL! I completely read that last sentence wrong. At first I thought you were asking me when will I receive _my bulge_. I was like, "What?!" :whoa:   Nail polish fumes at work ladies and gentleman. I should get some type of bulge next week.


 This makes me crack up everytime I read it lmfao!!! all this bulge talk hahha. don't wanna be too graphic but this word is an inside joke for me and my boyfriend. lmao I can't wait to tell him about this nail polish lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So this is what had happened, right. I was browsing Llarowe's site...  Hare Polish
> 
> Hooky at the Hamlet
> Rococo Grandeur
> ...


 I want hooky at hamlet too  a day late and a dollar short! $1.07 to be exact lol. dammit! hopefully I'll catch the next restock if it sells out in the next few days.. now I am going to look up these polishes! I already want purple nurples thanks to ur other haul lol


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So this is what had happened, right. I was browsing Llarowe's site...
> 
> Hare Polish
> 
> ...


  	CC strikes again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Have you got Hare Electric Flame from the Illuminated Life collection? It looks OK on me but I can see it working beautifully with darker skintones


----------



## Honi (May 19, 2013)

Me and my BF has just bought a house and we are moving in August, so obviously I am researching nail polish storage (Duh) since I will be getting a room all to myself and all my beauty goodies  I just wanted to ask how you guys store your stuff? I've been considering getting a bunch of "RIbba" from Ikea and hang them up on the wall, like this: http://pinterest.com/pin/354236326910789349/

  	What do you think? 

  	Pinterest is giving me way to many good suggestions


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2013)

Looks lovely, Honi! How lucky you are to get a room for yourself and your MU!
  	The thing with open storage is that you've to dust it regularly. Personally, that would drive me nuts! I store all my np in my IKEA Expedit - I bought some drawers for it, and in them there's my whole np collection. It's not ideal, mind - my nps are standing upright in their drawers, and because of that you can't immediately see what np you're looking for. I'm organizing them by colour, not by brand, and painted some small round self adhesive stickers with the corresponding np and stuck that on top of the caps.
  	But I'd love to have a room for myself and my stuff and would get a proper vanity table ASAP if that would happen. Something like the Malm with some Alex. *dreams*


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> *MAC should do an AC collab. I'm pretty sure they use MAC for their stage makeup. *
> 
> 
> CC strikes again!
> ...


  	Seconded. I was SUCH an Alice fangirl some years ago! Went to the concert last year (only one in Germany) and damn, I don't have the energy of that man bouncing around on that stage! That was such a fun concert.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's some of the goodies I hauled. Most of it is from this week. I should get the rest next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








No comment, it's GREAT !


----------



## Honi (May 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Looks lovely, Honi! How lucky you are to get a room for yourself and your MU!
> The thing with open storage is that you've to dust it regularly. Personally, that would drive me nuts! I store all my np in my IKEA Expedit - I bought some drawers for it, and in them there's my whole np collection. It's not ideal, mind - my nps are standing upright in their drawers, and because of that you can't immediately see what np you're looking for. I'm organizing them by colour, not by brand, and painted some small round self adhesive stickers with the corresponding np and stuck that on top of the caps.
> But I'd love to have a room for myself and my stuff and would get a proper vanity table ASAP if that would happen. Something like the Malm with some Alex. *dreams*


  	I have a malm table and a malm dresser that I store my MU and NP in right now, and it feels like i get less use out of it because they are tucked away. I was considering upgrading to an Alex drawer unit because it seems like the drawers fit MU and NP better. The dust was one of my issues, I would get crazy aswell but I also know that the door will be closed at most times so no cats or dogs would get in there and fur up the place. I am stuck inbetween an Alex and those shelves from Ikea. Maybe I could do a 50/50 thing where i keep some on the wall for display and some in a drawer. That would mean less cleaning. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2013)

Aah, if only I could have a room all to myself and my stuff... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have 4 bedrooms, but there's 5 of us (3 children), so of course hubby and I have to share and our bedroom is really quite small. Oh well...



Honi said:


> Me and my BF has just bought a house and we are moving in August, so obviously I am researching nail polish storage (Duh) since I will be getting a room all to myself and all my beauty goodies  I just wanted to ask how you guys store your stuff? I've been considering getting a bunch of "RIbba" from Ikea and hang them up on the wall, like this: http://pinterest.com/pin/354236326910789349/
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pinterest is giving me way to many good suggestions


----------



## Corally (May 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > ompom:   *MAC should do an AC collab. I'm pretty sure they use MAC for their stage makeup. *   CC strikes again!
> ...


  They should!! AC is awesome.


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

EXACTLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> This makes me crack up everytime I read it lmfao!!! all this bulge talk hahha. don't wanna be too graphic but this word is an inside joke for me and my boyfriend. lmao I can't wait to tell him about this nail polish lol


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

Woohoo, I am so happy for you, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Me and my BF has just bought a house and we are moving in August, so obviously I am researching nail polish storage (Duh) since* I will be getting a room all to myself and all my beauty goodies*  I just wanted to ask how you guys store your stuff? I've been considering getting a bunch of "RIbba" from Ikea and hang them up on the wall, like this: http://pinterest.com/pin/354236326910789349/
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pinterest is giving me way to many good suggestions


----------



## Honi (May 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> Woohoo, I am so happy for you, Honi


  	Thank you! We have been living in a tiny student apartment for the past 3 years so upgrading to a house three times the size will be LOVELY. Cant wait.


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

Wow, that is really awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Thank you! We have been living in a tiny student apartment for the past 3 years *so upgrading to a house three times the size* will be LOVELY. Cant wait.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

Corally said:


> They should!! AC is awesome.


  	The theme would probably be "variations on black fluidline". Whatever, I'd buy the lot


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/sally-hansen-fuzzy-coat-swatches-review.html

  	Ugh. I wish these follically well-endowed atrocities would go away already!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2013)

No, I'm not feeling these fuzzy/feathery/hairy topcoats either...



BuickMackane said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/sally-hansen-fuzzy-coat-swatches-review.html
> 
> Ugh. I wish these follically well-endowed atrocities would go away already!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. Couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, I'm not feeling these fuzzy/feathery/hairy topcoats either...


  	Have you got any? I'm actually tempted to buy one (one of the Nails inc. offerings looked slightly less offensive than most) and see if they're as gross as they look


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Was? I still am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well, I should've said "rabid fangirl" a few years ago. Now I appreciate the occasional concert and new album without starting to drool, ykwim? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Btw, I searched for P2 swatches, but couldn't find something better than this which are not swatches per se but a pic of the new display we got this spring.
http://infarbe.blogspot.de/2013/03/p2-neues-sortiment-2013-und-mein-erster.html
  	If you have some question just sent me a pm if you want to!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Tell me about it. I can't stand the stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> TRYING to tame the savage shopping beast !
> Blu is very pretty, maybe it will work well
> 
> 
> ...


 Not the best shot but Zoya Blu topped w/Dior Crystal is VERY pretty IRL.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Me neither. I have them for business and barely keep up with them, but I don't have any personal accounts. There would be tumble weeds blowing through my pages because I wouldn't maintain them. The South Park episode about Facebook is so true, and Twitter would make me a twit.


 I've never seen South Park 



Is that a bad thing??


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Well done!
> 
> The fact that T is something that needs to be removed makes me chuckle.


 CC considered it  a blemish on the humanity of her Illamasqua NPs.  I was doing my civic duty


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Oh so pretty Kimibos----love the color combo






kimibos said:


> i did a sandwich mani with the 2 CG summer jellies i got, Isle see you later and keepin' it teal. and OPI Pirouette my Whistle.
> i really like the outcome so im going to be getting the Purple and peach ones.
> the teal is my favorite ..


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I am SO EXCITED for these polishes from Essie.
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/
> 
> I found Naughty Nautical today, randomly on the shelf. There was no display and it was buried with the other Essie bottles. I am pumped to have found that one, but now I need to hunt down the full display so I can get Rock the Boat and Sunday Funday!


 I love shimmer...I'll need at least a few of these!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm trying to not mix up the Essie collections. So the summer collection has the shimmer. Then the 2 colors I got are from the neon collection.  I still need spring, resort, summer and more neon colors. I know exactly what you mean about Butter polishes. I have 63 and counting. Waiting impatiently for the next B2G1 sale or better to get more.


 CC you're too organized to mix up anything!  I credit my love for BL to this thread and all the wonderful NP enablers enthusiasts.  I only have 49 BLs.  Keks could make that a happy *50!*


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> Me and my BF has just bought a house and we are moving in August, so obviously I am researching nail polish storage (Duh) since I will be getting a room all to myself and all my beauty goodies  I just wanted to ask how you guys store your stuff? I've been considering getting a bunch of "RIbba" from Ikea and hang them up on the wall, like this: http://pinterest.com/pin/354236326910789349/
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Pinterest is giving me way to many good suggestions


 I like them Honi---the openness can accommodate various shapes and sizes.  They appear to be shelves that you hang at whatever height from the other that you wish---is that correct?  We all have different ways of storing our NP.  I currently have four 90-bottle racks and I'm contemplating where I'll put another four.  That's just sick right?  I just rearranged my racks---just switched the colors around but they really work for me.  If I can't see things and they're not readily accessible I tend not to use them....and that's just wasteful IMO.  Here's my storage.  The small green box that you see there holds my nail tools, cotton balls/buds and NP remover.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Looks lovely, Honi! How lucky you are to get a room for yourself and your MU!
> The thing with open storage is that you've to dust it regularly. Personally, that would drive me nuts! I store all my np in my IKEA Expedit - I bought some drawers for it, and in them there's my whole np collection. It's not ideal, mind - my nps are standing upright in their drawers, and because of that you can't immediately see what np you're looking for. I'm organizing them by colour, not by brand, and painted some small round self adhesive stickers with the corresponding np and stuck that on top of the caps.
> But I'd love to have a room for myself and my stuff and would get a proper vanity table ASAP if that would happen. Something like the Malm with some Alex. *dreams*


 I _*love*_ your sticker system Anneri and the fact that you store by color.  I find that makes it quick & easy to select the shade/hue/intensity in color that you want.  I don't mind the dusting chore...I have to dust anyway.  
A small feather duster is my best friend.  I've even named it!!



TMI?  Now you're thinking I'm really strange aren't you?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Not the best shot but Zoya Blu topped w/Dior Crystal is VERY pretty IRL.


  	Yes so pretty and soft colour, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it !


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, I should've said "rabid fangirl" a few years ago. Now I appreciate the occasional concert and new album without starting to drool, ykwim?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hmm yes, I think I know what you mean. Kind of. My interest in Mr.C has always been limited to playing AC albums in loop for weeks on end and singing along like a lunatic at gigs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Good grief, I don't remember P2 having such a massive range of products!


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I _*love*_ your sticker system Anneri and the fact that you store by color.  I find that makes it quick & easy to select the shade/hue/intensity in color that you want.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I don't mind the dusting chore...I have to dust anyway.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]A small feather duster is my best friend.  I've even named it!![/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:haha: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]TMI?  Now you're thinking I'm really strange aren't you?[/COLOR]


  No judging here! My bf and I gave our hoover a name! *g*


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I am SO EXCITED for these polishes from Essie.
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/
> 
> I found Naughty Nautical today, randomly on the shelf. There was no display and it was buried with the other Essie bottles. I am pumped to have found that one, but now I need to hunt down the full display so I can get Rock the Boat and Sunday Funday!


  	I agree, beautiful collection !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I don't pay much attention to her looks, but I like her individual swatches for comparison purposes. Even though we don't have the same skintone I can have a fair idea of what the colour looks like by comparing it to other swatches she's done with products that I have.
> 
> ...


  	I have Glitter ones ( quite long wearing, red, blue ), Sugar mat ( black, bright orange, burgundy ), Mirror, but actually no cream so far I know. I'll check that out though.
  	I use some as a base and then I top coat with DL Across The Universe. As for their gel topcoat, it's good ( in my experience ) and it makes polishes real glossy. The brand is an Italian one but curiously enough most nail polishes are manufactured in France lol !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I agree, beautiful collection !


 Essie's NN is beautiful!  Awesome find!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's due to the weather I think. Here it's 11 ° C ( now tonight ), which is very unusual for May !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dior Crystal # 205 is a shimmer top coat, different from the Gel Coat.  Crystal makes NP look like it's topped with snow glistening in the light of the moon.  Okay so that might be a tad dramatic but it is so pretty.  I have found the gel top coat pretty effective in maintaining the life of my manicure.  I try to use it only when I want my mani to last beyond three days.  I think Crystal was a Neiman Marcus exclusive but Gel Coat appear to be permanent.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/sally-hansen-fuzzy-coat-swatches-review.html
> 
> Ugh. I wish these follically well-endowed atrocities would go away already!


 I'm not feeling those either Buick...it's like colorful fungus.


----------



## liba (May 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Looks lovely, Honi! How lucky you are to get a room for yourself and your MU!
> The thing with open storage is that you've to dust it regularly.


  	Also, exposing your polish to light on an open shelf isn't going to prolong its life. I keep mine tucked away in a cabinet, but I do regularly pull a few out to admire the colors. They all still look best on fingers and toes - I just make sure to change my color 2-3 a week to satisfy the urges!


----------



## liba (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Dior Crystal # 205 is a shimmer top coat, different from the Gel Coat.  Crystal makes NP look like it's topped with snow glistening in the light of the moon.  Okay so that might be a tad dramatic but it is so pretty.  I have found the gel top coat pretty effective in maintaining the life of my manicure.  I try to use it only when I want my mani to last beyond three days.  I think Crystal was a Neiman Marcus exclusive but Gel Coat appear to be permanent.


  	You've been getting a ton of use out of that crystal top coat. You were making me really consider getting one (and I've all but sworn off high-end polish this year) but didn't realize it was some hard to find exclusive. Say it ain't so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have you tried the Sephora by OPI fast drying top coat? I've been really happy with it, after hunting for non-disappointing top coats for a few years. It's thick, cushy, very smoothing and has great dry time and wear. Was curious how it compares with the Dior gel coat.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Dior Crystal # 205 is a shimmer top coat, different from the Gel Coat.  Crystal makes NP look like it's topped with snow glistening in the light of the moon.  Okay so that might be a tad dramatic but it is so pretty.  I have found the gel top coat pretty effective in maintaining the life of my manicure.  I try to use it only when I want my mani to last beyond three days.  I think Crystal was a Neiman Marcus exclusive but Gel Coat appear to be permanent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

liba said:


> I did a mani with Keeping It Teal last night too, as a matter of fact. No glitter. Gonna put my thoughts below.
> *OK, so I bought all the CG neon jellies except the blue and have experimented with 'em and have done manicures in Heat Index and Keeping It Teal. Here's my lowdown:*
> 
> These are JELLIES. SHEER JELLIES. Not all of them are equally sheer, but most of them are. SHEER JELLIES have their own really unique properties, that you kind of have to respect. It's a love it or leave it scenario. Yes you will see the nail line - not in all lights, but quite often. Just remember - YOU are noticing the nail line more than anyone else is going to. The light source really matters too - in some lights, just because of the way the light's hitting your hands, they'll seem more or less opaque. This is the beauty of jellies. I think we were seeing jellies that had more of that matte, rubbery finish that the clear, very shiny finish these have and sort of forgot what to expect out of them.
> ...


 Liba, I admire your ability to share your assessments so thoroughly.  What a labor of love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're amazing!! I expect to immediately employ some of your NP application tips regarding jellies.  I was initially concerned about keeping my NP on open racks, which is why I have them in a corner of a room in which the door is always open.  The door shields the racks from sunlight. In fact, the corner is so dark that I'm trying to find a light to mount in that corner so I can better see the colors when I'm selecting a polish.  The room is also cool, again allaying my concerns about excess heat.  I'm pleased with my setup and can say with a relative degree of certainty that my vast NP collection will out-live me.


----------



## Honi (May 19, 2013)

It is actually thin shelves that have a "lip" that you usually use for displaying pictures in frames and such on (Frame shelves I think they're called). But I reckoned they would be perfect for nailpolishes aswell!

  	I love your storage! Ive been dying to get some acrylic wallhung racks like those but the shipping to Denmark is always three times what you actually pay for the rack itself, so it would just be a huge waste of money...  I also need to have things out and about or I wont use them, I think I'll store my fav brands on the Ikea shelves and then tuck the rest away in my malm dresser. I mean, I can always rotate things if I need to!

  	Clever with the boxes, theyre so decorative and I'd guess they keep all your accessories dust free aswell so the cleaning is less of a hassle.  Thanks for sharing!


Medgal07 said:


> I like them Honi---the openness can accommodate various shapes and sizes.  They appear to be shelves that you hang at whatever height from the other that you wish---is that correct?  We all have different ways of storing our NP.  I currently have four 90-bottle racks and I'm contemplating where I'll put another four.  That's just sick right?  I just rearranged my racks---just switched the colors around but they really work for me.  If I can't see things and they're not readily accessible I tend not to use them....and that's just wasteful IMO.  Here's my storage.  The small green box that you see there holds my nail tools, cotton balls/buds and NP remover.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> MAC should do an AC collab. I'm pretty sure they use MAC for their stage makeup.
> 
> 
> CC strikes again!
> ...


  	I want Electric Flame, but it was sold out at the time I ordered yesterday. I hope to catch it in the next restock.

  	All of my Llarowe orders have shipped except the Hare & Jindie order from yesterday and the Picture Polish order with Revolution in it. I hope there isn't a problem.


----------



## liba (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Liba, I admire your ability to share your assessments so thoroughly.  What a labor of love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Medgal - I'm mostly just procrastinating on a project I'm supposed to be working on by writing about fun stuff like these gorgeous jellies! You make me really happy to know you enjoyed my ramblings, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I do that evil thing of keeping my makeup in the bathroom and everything is fine - I live in a dry climate and have a fan plus a nice big window in my bathroom, though, plus lots of dark cabinets out of the way of the window and the shower, where it's coolest. If I stopped buying makeup today, I'm pretty sure I'd have enough to last me to my dying day too, but where's the fun in that?? Heck, in 30 years, the formulas are going to be so so so much better than they are today - just imagine!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Edit: Can you just imagine future nail polish?? I want perfection in one coat with 100% natural-derived, biodegradable ingredients (food-grade, even better), maybe with stuff like 3D textures that are animated, that move around on the nail or change on a pre-programmed cycle!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Not the best shot but Zoya Blu topped w/Dior Crystal is VERY pretty IRL.


	Beautiful! So delicate and dainty. I also like your reorganized racks. Keks would make a great milestone color for your Butter collection.

  	Honi, I like the shelf idea. But like Anneri, I'd hate to deal with the dusting. I like to keep my polishes in drawers to avoid having to dust them. My polishes are stored in their boxes to easily read their names, and I have my polishes swatched on nail sticks so that I can select what color to wear. I'll implement Anneri's labels for polishes that don't have boxes, like my Butter Londons.

  	I would have my polishes on display if dusting wasn't a big issue for me. My place seems to get dusty quickly. It would be a daily chore. I love looking at Med's display racks.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want Electric Flame, but it was sold out at the time I ordered yesterday. I hope to catch it in the next restock.
> 
> All of my Llarowe orders have shipped except the Hare & Jindie order from yesterday and the Picture Polish order with Revolution in it. I hope there isn't a problem.


  	Naah, I very much doubt there's a problem. They probably don't ship on the weekend


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

No shelves for me either:

  	1. The dust would drive me nuts
  	2. I like my walls blank

  	I'm a Helmer girl to the core 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They're hardly the most decorative storage solution in the world but they do the job.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/05/sally-hansen-fuzzy-coat-swatches-review.html
> 
> Ugh. I wish these follically well-endowed atrocities would go away already!


	Thank goodness the fuzzy texture wasn't used for the David Bowie's Bulge polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <-- I've been trying to find a good reason to use this smiley. This seems the most appropriate moment.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

liba said:


> Thanks Medgal - I'm mostly just procrastinating on a project I'm supposed to be working on by writing about fun stuff like these gorgeous jellies! You make me really happy to know you enjoyed my ramblings, though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Is it weird that I thought of the same things?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> It is actually thin shelves that have a "lip" that you usually use for displaying pictures in frames and such on (Frame shelves I think they're called). But I reckoned they would be perfect for nailpolishes aswell!
> 
> I love your storage! Ive been dying to get some acrylic wallhung racks like those but the shipping to Denmark is always three times what you actually pay for the rack itself, so it would just be a huge waste of money...  I also need to have things out and about or I wont use them, I think I'll store my fav brands on the Ikea shelves and then tuck the rest away in my malm dresser. I mean, I can always rotate things if I need to!
> 
> Clever with the boxes, theyre so decorative and I'd guess they keep all your accessories dust free aswell so the cleaning is less of a hassle.  Thanks for sharing!


 Honi, that's a great idea to rotate your NPs from shelf to malm!!!  That's what I do with my shoes & clothing, seasonally.  Most of us also keep inventory documents to keep us from duplicating NPs.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank goodness the fuzzy texture wasn't used for the David Bowie's Bulge polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL I've always wondered how on earth that smiley made it onto Spectra's smiley list. I mean, seriously, of all the smileys in the world. On a makeup forum!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Honi, that's a great idea to rotate your NPs from shelf to malm!!!  *That's what I do with my shoes & clothing, seasonally.*  Most of us also keep inventory documents to keep us from duplicating NPs.


  	That's me! 

  	I buy random perfumes from the sale so that I can spray them my clothes before I put them away. Helps keep moths away.

  	I'm currently halfway through a 100 ml Apparition Pink that I bought for 5 quid. Not something I'd wear but way better than mothballs


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful! So delicate and dainty. I also like your reorganized racks. Keks would make a great milestone color for your Butter collection.
> Honi, I like the shelf idea. But like Anneri, I'd hate to deal with the dusting. I like to keep my polishes in drawers to avoid having to dust them. My polishes are stored in their boxes to easily read their names, and I have my polishes swatched on nail sticks so that I can select what color to wear. I'll implement Anneri's labels for polishes that don't have boxes, like my Butter Londons.
> 
> I would have my polishes on display if dusting wasn't a big issue for me. My place seems to get dusty quickly. It would be a daily chore. I love looking at Med's display racks.


 Oh CC I've failed---sort of!  I know you told me to wait to get Keks but it's sitting in my shopping cart at Ulta this very moment.  I was browsing today and happened upon their China Glaze B2G1F and a cosmetic GWP for orders > $35 & 20% off a single item.  Of course they take 20% off the cheapest item. I never fall for that stuff, hence the reason it's sitting in my SC.  I can resist this.   I know I can resist this, I know I can resist this.  I can resist this can't I????  I don't need more cosmetics in yet another pretty floral pouch, and I had a really hard time selecting 3 CGs.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> That's me!
> 
> I buy random perfumes from the sale so that I can spray them my clothes before I put them away. Helps keep moths away.
> 
> I'm currently halfway through a 100 ml Apparition Pink that I bought for 5 quid. Not something I'd wear but way better than mothballs


 Interesting Buick!  I suppose the moths find the perfume distasteful?? 



Your clothing smells nice and the moths are coughing & choking


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

liba said:


> You've been getting a ton of use out of that crystal top coat. You were making me really consider getting one (and I've all but sworn off high-end polish this year) but didn't realize it was some hard to find exclusive. Say it ain't so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Dior Crystal is actually exclusive to Saks and is still available on their website.

  	Speaking of exclusives, I made an impromptu stop at Bloomingdale's today. I passed by the mall on my way home while I was out and thought it would be a great opportunity to check something. I was looking for YSL Rouge Dada. It's a color exclusive to Bloomingdale's. They had it in stock. They also had the YSL Tie & Dye collection. It turns out the collection is a Bloomingdale's exclusive after all.

  	I was still interested in this collection because the polishes have been compared to YSL Première Neige. Première Neige is a beautiful shimmer top coat. It's similar to Dior Crystal, except Première Neige has blue shimmer instead of white. I got 3 of the 4 Tie & Dye polishes. The blue one was sold out. The SA actually had one more left, but someone else had already called in and purchased it over the phone. I ordered another one from a different store and should receive it next week. I shook up the Tie & Dyes for the picture.





  	YSL Rouge Dada 6, Cool Coat, Pop Coat, Hip Coat

  	EDIT: I found this link about the Tie & Dye collection. http://www.refinery29.com/ysl


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> LOL I've always wondered how on earth that smiley made it onto Spectra's smiley list. I mean, seriously, of all the smileys in the world. On a makeup forum!


 That one, and this one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't imagine why it's relevant on a makeup forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps they were included in an emoticon package.


----------



## Corally (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> BuickMackane said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I've always wondered how on earth that smiley made it onto Spectra's smiley list. I mean, seriously, of all the smileys in the world. On a makeup forum!
> ...


 Sometimes they're very useful. :lol:


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's so funny about the procrastinating.  I remember those days!  I hate when chores/projects interfere with the fun stuff in life.
> I keep telling myself that I have enough makeup---because I do, but I cave w/every new collection or hot item that I find irresistible.  I should just stop fighting it.
> 
> Hopefully, our dream NP is in the making.  I could do a polish change twice a day _*and*_ entertain myself by just looking at my nails!!
> Oh CC I've failed---sort of!  I know you told me to wait to get Keks but it's sitting in my shopping cart at Ulta this very moment.  I was browsing today and happened upon their China Glaze B2G1F and a cosmetic GWP for orders > $35 & 20% off a single item.  Of course they take 20% off the cheapest item. I never fall for that stuff, hence the reason it's sitting in my SC.  I can resist this.   I know I can resist this, I know I can resist this.  I can resist this can't I????  I don't need more cosmetics in yet another pretty floral pouch, and I had a really hard time selecting 3 CGs.


	I want to say you can resist it, but that's a good deal. It's hard to resist a good deal. I say go for it if you don't mind paying full price for Keks. I'm going to wait a bit more because I think there will be another sale popping up soon. I'm thinking at the very least, it will be added to butterlondon.com and they will have a sale. Then I can grab Pitter Patter at the same time.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Naah, I very much doubt there's a problem. They probably don't ship on the weekend


	I'm just slightly concerned because the order with Revolution was my 2nd order. Orders 1, 3, 4 and 5 have all shipped. I'm wondering if the polish may be backordered.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

liba said:


> I did a mani with Keeping It Teal last night too, as a matter of fact. No glitter. Gonna put my thoughts below.
> *OK, so I bought all the CG neon jellies except the blue and have experimented with 'em and have done manicures in Heat Index and Keeping It Teal. Here's my lowdown:*
> 
> These are JELLIES. SHEER JELLIES. Not all of them are equally sheer, but most of them are. SHEER JELLIES have their own really unique properties, that you kind of have to respect. It's a love it or leave it scenario. Yes you will see the nail line - not in all lights, but quite often. Just remember - YOU are noticing the nail line more than anyone else is going to. The light source really matters too - in some lights, just because of the way the light's hitting your hands, they'll seem more or less opaque. This is the beauty of jellies. I think we were seeing jellies that had more of that matte, rubbery finish that the clear, very shiny finish these have and sort of forgot what to expect out of them.
> ...


  	I'm stillgetting all of the colors. I have the Butter London ridge filler base coat. It's my only base coat at the moment. I have the Lippmann one on the way as part of a set. I read somewhere that ridge fillers can be used to help hide visible nail lines, but I don't think visible nail lines bother me. I just see it as the nature of using a sheer polish. I want to keep the jelly effect, so I guess I need to find a clear base coat. Thanks for your review.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dior Crystal is actually exclusive to Saks and is still available on their website.
> Speaking of exclusives, I made an impromptu stop at Bloomingdale's today. I passed by the mall on my way home while I was out and thought it would be a great opportunity to check something. I was looking for YSL Rouge Dada. It's a color exclusive to Bloomingdale's. They had it in stock. They also had the YSL Tie & Dye collection. It turns out the collection is a Bloomingdale's exclusive after all.
> 
> I was still interested in this collection because the polishes have been compared to YSL Première Neige. Première Neige is a beautiful shimmer top coat. It's similar to Dior Crystal, except Première Neige has blue shimmer instead of white. I got 3 of the 4 Tie & Dye polishes. The blue one was sold out. The SA actually had one more left, but someone else had already called in and purchased it over the phone. I ordered another one from a different store and should receive it next week. I shook up the Tie & Dyes for the picture.
> ...


 GREAT haul CC!  I want to see these on your nails.  The colors are just GORGEOUS!  I checked the SAK's web site for Crystal this morning & couldn't find it. I even did a search on the site.  That's why I thought I was mistaken and that it must have been Neiman's instead. Would you mind linking it for me?  I'd like to get a BU.  Also, when I search on Dior Gel Coat, the regular Vernis top coat appears.  I fear the NP gods are punishing me for leaving NP in the Ulta shopping cart.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want to say you can resist it, but that's a good deal. It's hard to resist a good deal. I say go for it if you don't mind paying full price for Keks. I'm going to wait a bit more because I think there will be another sale popping up soon. I'm thinking at the very least, it will be added to butterlondon.com and they will have a sale. Then I can grab Pitter Patter at the same time.


  	Any swatches of Keks floating around yet? I haven't come across any.

  	Pitter Patter doesn't look anything special imo. Surely there are lots of gems on LLarowe you could get instead?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> No shelves for me either:
> 
> 1. The dust would drive me nuts
> 2. I like my walls blank
> ...


 Who needs decorative.  It serves the purpose to your liking---that's all that matters


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> GREAT haul CC!  I want to see these on your nails.  The colors are just GORGEOUS!  I checked the SAK's web site for Crystal this morning & couldn't find it. I even did a search on the site.  That's why I thought I was mistaken and that it must have been Neiman's instead. Would you mind linking it for me?  I'd like to get a BU.  Also, when I search on Dior Gel Coat, the regular Vernis top coat appears.  I fear the NP gods are punishing me for leaving NP in the Ulta shopping cart.


	I found this link for the YSL Tie & Dyes. http://www.refinery29.com/ysl

  	Here's the link for Crystal. YOU definitely need a BU!
  	http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306419314&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446582816&R=3348901092715&P_name=Dior&N=4294912419+306419314&bmUID=jW_uUY1

  	Hmm, you're right about the Dior Gel Coat. I no longer see it at Nordstrom, Saks, or Neimans. Maybe it's also LE? It's still available at Sephora, so you should probably get your BU while you can.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I guess so. I know they don't like lavender but I'm not sure about other smells. I'm probably kidding  myself lol. Additionally, I put several bars of soap in every drawer. I've never had any pesky critters nibbling my clothes. Oh, I also put small bits of soap in the pockets of my winter coats when I'm putting them away.
> 
> Weirdo alert!
> 
> ...


 This is all I could find for Keks---very pretty blue:
  	http://thesilvernail.wordpress.com/2013/05/14/a-new-summer-color-from-butter-london-has-appeared/


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I guess so. I know they don't like lavender but I'm not sure about other smells. I'm probably kidding  myself lol. Additionally, I put several bars of soap in every drawer. I've never had any pesky critters nibbling my clothes. Oh, I also put small bits of soap in the pockets of my winter coats when I'm putting them away.
> 
> Weirdo alert!
> 
> ...


	My wishlist for Llarowe is massive. I've been sucked into indies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I still can't resist a new Butter color, especially a LE one.

  	It's taking massive amounts of will power to not go back and place yet another Llarowe order. My MAC money has been pillaged at this point. But all of those gorgeous indies keep calling me. The new A Englands are expected to come in this week. I also can't wait for the Emily de Molly and Femme Fatale restocks in June. Winter Hyacinth! That's the polish that triggered my current indie lust. I must have that polish.


----------



## Naynadine (May 19, 2013)

Keks is german for cookie. Maybe they named it that way because it's kind of a cookie monster blue.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I found this link for the YSL Tie & Dyes. http://www.refinery29.com/ysl
> Here's the link for Crystal. YOU definitely need a BU!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306419314&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446582816&R=3348901092715&P_name=Dior&N=4294912419+306419314&bmUID=jW_uUY1
> 
> Hmm, you're right about the Dior Gel Coat. I no longer see it at Nordstrom, Saks, or Neimans. Maybe it's also LE? It's still available at Sephora, so you should probably get your BU while you can.


 Thanks for the link CC.  Why do _I_ definitely need Crystal---perhaps because I use it like a condiment???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just ordered the Gel Coat, BL HRH & Illamasqua Throb...increasing my reds.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My wishlist for Llarowe is massive. I've been sucked into indies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm the last person to lecture people about NP hoarding, but perhaps you could use the ones you got for a while before you ordered more? It would be a shame if you had to miss out on the LE MAC stuff. The indies aren't going anywhere. Llarowe restock quite often and there are plenty of other indie stockists too if you can't find what you're looking for on Llarowe


----------



## hazyday (May 19, 2013)

I stopped at Sephora today to pick up their cleansing water...they had some Illamasqua marked down to $4! They just replenished their regular priced stock with new colors. I was lucky enough to nab three shades from the clearance: Muse, Rampage, and Radium. The only other shade there that I didn't already have was I believe Baptiste. I'm just not a purple fan so I let that one go.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I stopped at Sephora today to pick up their cleansing water...they had some Illamasqua marked down to $4! They just replenished their regular priced stock with new colors. I was lucky enough to nab three shades from the clearance: Muse, Rampage, and Radium. The only other shade there that I didn't already have was I believe Baptiste. I'm just not a purple fan so I let that one go.


  	I found the same deal at a JCP Sephora last week. Were you at a regular Sephora or a JCP one?


----------



## hazyday (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I found the same deal at a JCP Sephora last week. Were you at a regular Sephora or a JCP one?


  JCP...it is the only Sephora near me, but the have a good selection for the size.


----------



## purplemaren (May 19, 2013)

Wow!  This thread is way overwhelming!  I just ordered Deborah Lippmann mermaid's eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid.  I'm excited!  I also ordered zoya pixie dust Miranda and Stevie.  The pixie dusts are so pretty.  I have Vespa and London already.


----------



## liba (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I guess so. I know they don't like lavender but I'm not sure about other smells. I'm probably kidding  myself lol. Additionally, I put several bars of soap in every drawer. I've never had any pesky critters nibbling my clothes. Oh, I also put small bits of soap in the pockets of my winter coats when I'm putting them away.
> 
> Weirdo alert!


  	My mom puts little soaps in all the wool sweaters and lingerie too, for the same reason! She's a little weird, but not for that


----------



## lilinah (May 19, 2013)

Well, y'all have sucked me onto this board. I'm still playing catch-up - i've got about 230 pages still to read.

  	I haven't worn any nail polish in months because my fingernails cause me problems, although i have quite a few polishes lurking in wait for me. Most are by OPI but some are drug store polishes, like Revlon and Sally Hansen, and i have a few by Essie, Orly, China Glaze, MAC, Butter London, and NARS.

  	I was a nail biter for a long time, finally stopped when i was around 24 and living in France. That was many decades ago, but my nails still tend to separate at the edge and peel. I've tried a few nail treatments, for example, Nailtique, but they seem to do only a limited amount of good. I haven't found anything that really helps yet, but i may not have been diligent enough. While my nails are pretty flexible, lately the tips have taken to sort of chipping off a little bit. I don't have my bare hands in water much, and i don't use any harsh chemicals.

  	Any recommendations for treatment of nails or cuticles or both?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's too cute. I like your description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm addicted to shimmer.  I put it on again tonight over Dior Riviera 





 I'm hopeless!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Well, y'all have sucked me onto this board. I'm still playing catch-up - i've got about 230 pages still to read.
> 
> I haven't worn any nail polish in months because my fingernails cause me problems, although i have quite a few polishes lurking in wait for me. Most are by OPI but some are drug store polishes, like Revlon and Sally Hansen, and i have a few by Essie, Orly, China Glaze, MAC, Butter London, and NARS.
> 
> ...


 Wow Lilinah---assuming you've already seen your health care practitioner to R/O any systemic issues that might be attributing to your nail problem, I hope some one here has some good ideas to help whip your nails into shape.  You need to be wearing nail polish so we can have fun enabling encouraging you maximally.  So glad you're here!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Wow! This thread is way overwhelming! I just ordered Deborah Lippmann mermaid's eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid. I'm excited! I also ordered zoya pixie dust Miranda and Stevie. The pixie dusts are so pretty. I have Vespa and London already.






Purplemaren---GREAT haul!  From the looks of things, you fit right in.  I hope you'll stick around and have some fun with us!


----------



## purplemaren (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Medgal.  I needed something to do while I'm waiting for tempature rising to hit nordies, so I came here.   Prolly a bad idea as I've just gotten my nail polish buying fairly under control, lol.  I went on the llarowe website.  Whoa......... I think I'm gonna leave indie nail polishes alone for a little while.  I need time for all that to soak in.  I'll prolly make an order there at the end of June.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

liba said:


> *No way - nail polish is so obviously some toxic stuff, so wanting something pure and natural is common sense. I bet it'll eventually happen.*
> 
> 
> I tell myself at least I'm still writing!
> ...








 I was mainly talking about the 3D animated texture polishes and programmed colors.

  	That's good to know about the Lippmann. So far the Butter top coat is working very well for me, but I think I would prefer using a clear base coat again.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 19, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Thanks Medgal. I needed something to do while I'm waiting for tempature rising to hit nordies, so I came here. Prolly a bad idea as I've just gotten my nail polish buying fairly under control, lol. I went on the llarowe website. Whoa......... I think I'm gonna leave indie nail polishes alone for a little while. I need time for all that to soak in. I'll prolly make an order there at the end of June.


  	I did the same thing with indie polishes. I first learned about indie polish months ago from the lovely ladies in this thread. I wasn't ready to explore them at that point, but I am now. I waited until I was ready and now the flood gates are open.


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> That's me!
> 
> *I buy random perfumes from the sale so that I can spray them my clothes before I put them away. Helps keep moths away.*
> 
> I'm currently halfway through a 100 ml Apparition Pink that I bought for 5 quid. Not something I'd wear but way better than mothballs


----------



## MACina (May 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Keks is german for cookie. *Maybe they named it that way because it's kind of a cookie monster blue.*


----------



## MRV (May 20, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Wow! This thread is way overwhelming! I just ordered Deborah Lippmann mermaid's eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid. I'm excited! I also ordered zoya pixie dust Miranda and Stevie. The pixie dusts are so pretty. I have Vespa and London already.


  	The pixies are lovely, I got Stevie, and the orange and golden one. I need to order some mermaids on Friday, too!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2013)

Here is some good news..... for NPAs !

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/dior-2013-summer-mix-collection-info-photos.html


  	SOURCE : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2013)

And keksz (sz=s) in Hungarian! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Awesome haul! I love to see all the colours. That's why a polish wall would be a dream, I could stare it instead of the tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (May 20, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I stopped at Sephora today to pick up their cleansing water...they had some Illamasqua marked down to $4! They just replenished their regular priced stock with new colors. I was lucky enough to nab three shades from the clearance: Muse, Rampage, and Radium. The only other shade there that I didn't already have was I believe Baptiste. I'm just not a purple fan so I let that one go.


	$4?? Oh I'm taking my butt to JCP tonight. Were they in the regular illamasqua section or were they put to the side?


----------



## honey on boost (May 20, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I am SO EXCITED for these polishes from Essie.
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/
> 
> I found Naughty Nautical today, randomly on the shelf. There was no display and it was buried with the other Essie bottles. I am pumped to have found that one, but now I need to hunt down the full display so I can get Rock the Boat and Sunday Funday!


  	I'm tempted to buy ever damn color in that collection lol Doesn't help that my local nail supply store just announced on facebook that he has them in stock. The shimmer is gorgeous.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Nooo! Come on Dior give my poor wallet a break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nooo but yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My wallet didn't know about the cream blushes and I didn't know either but let's face the truth lol !


----------



## hazyday (May 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> $4?? Oh I'm taking my butt to JCP tonight. Were they in the regular illamasqua section or were they put to the side?


 
  	They were in the sale section, so not with the regular polish line!


----------



## honey on boost (May 20, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Nooo but yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol thank goodness i have oily skin so I stay away from cream blushes.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2013)

hazyday said:


> They were in the sale section, so not with the regular polish line!


	Mine weren't in a specific sale section, but they weren't with the regular polishes either. I wouldn't have known about them if the SA didn't point them out.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome haul! I love to see all the colours. That's why a polish wall would be a dream, I could stare it instead of the tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is good to know. I received my shipping notice today and everything is in the order. Does Llarowe offer discounts or promotions? If they restock so frequently, I'm thinking I should just wait for a sale.


----------



## honey on boost (May 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Mine weren't in a specific sale section, but they weren't with the regular polishes either. I wouldn't have known about them if the SA didn't point them out.


	I just called and she said they have a few sale colors left in stock. I hope I find some good ones.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Nooo! Come on Dior give my poor wallet a break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I guess I need to do the same. Can't resist. I wonder what the polish colors will be for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I just called and she said they have a few sale colors left in stock. I hope I find some good ones.


	My store had Rampage, Viridian, Radium and Bacterium.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> TY! I can't wait to go look tonight.
> lol thank goodness i have oily skin so I stay away from cream blushes


  	I have a combination skin.... OMG I need one !


----------



## honey on boost (May 20, 2013)

Woo after reading some things on the TPF Dior thread looks like I can save money on two of the polishes.

  	Capeline has the same number as Pasteque (which I already own) and Tie & Die looks extremely close to Calypso without the jelly feeling. I love the Jelliness in Calypso so it looks like I'll only be bringing sunny & Creoles home with me. Hopefully Sunnies isn't close to bikini.

  	Here's a swatch from LVoeShopping on TPF.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2013)

She regularly adds polishes to the sales section of her site. She also does a 5% discount/reward every month if you spend over $100 a month, although she hasn't done it lately, apparently she will once her new site (which should allow cart holding) is live (in a few weeks).



CartoonChic said:


> This is good to know. I received my shipping notice today and everything is in the order.* Does Llarowe offer discounts or promotions? *If they restock so frequently, I'm thinking I should just wait for a sale.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Woo after reading some things on the TPF Dior thread looks like I can save money on two of the polishes.
> 
> Capeline has the same number as Pasteque (which I already own) and Tie & Die looks extremely close to Calypso without the jelly feeling. I love the Jelliness in Calypso so it looks like I'll only be bringing sunny & Creoles home with me. Hopefully Sunnies isn't close to bikini.
> 
> Here's a swatch from LVoeShopping on TPF.


  	Thanks for sharing this info. It's annoying when Dior polishes have the same number with a different name. I recently bought Dauphine Pink and was about to order Pink Icing until I saw that they have the same 253 number. I googled and discovered that they are indeed the same polish. 207 Golden Light / Or Lumière is the same way, and I think there are a few more colors with multiple names.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> She regularly adds polishes to the sales section of her site. She also does a 5% discount/reward every month if you spend over $100 a month, although she hasn't done it lately, apparently she will once her new site (which should allow cart holding) is live (in a few weeks).


	Thanks!


----------



## purplemaren (May 20, 2013)

has anyone tried the model's own mirrorball polishes?  They look pretty, but more sheer than I would like.  I prefer my glitter in a jelly or crelly base.


----------



## Corally (May 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> honey on boost said:
> 
> 
> > Woo after reading some things on the TPF Dior thread looks like I can save money on two of the polishes.  Capeline has the same number as Pasteque (which I already own) and Tie  width: 350px; height: 467px;" width="350"> [/URL]
> ...


 That's so annoying! Why can't they just stick to one name!.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is some good news..... for NPAs !
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/dior-2013-summer-mix-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


 Thanks, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Dominique.  I told myself NO MORE PINK NP but I don't know how I'm going to resist---I really like Dior NP brushes too.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> That's so annoying! Why can't they just stick to one name!.






Corally.  I think it happens when the do the 'single store' exclusives.  Totally annoying!


----------



## Naynadine (May 20, 2013)

Givenchy fall collection, including 2 new polishes:

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/givenchy-beauty-autumn-winter-2013-soir-dexception.html

  	I don't think I'll be getting the polishes. The lipstick on the other hand... come to mama! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although it looks very similar to the Armani Maestro I already have.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Givenchy fall collection, including 2 new polishes:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/givenchy-beauty-autumn-winter-2013-soir-dexception.html
> 
> ...


 Very Pretty Naynadine!  You always find the good stuff!!


----------



## lilinah (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will give Dior Creme Abricot a try. I'm still catching up on old messages, looking at all the nail polish pr0n.


----------



## lilinah (May 20, 2013)

Corally said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. It's annoying when Dior polishes have the same number with a different name. I recently bought Dauphine Pink and was about to order Pink Icing until I saw that they have the same 253 number. I googled and discovered that they are indeed the same polish. 207 Golden Light / Or Lumière is the same way, and I think there are a few more colors with multiple names. 		 		That's so annoying! Why can't they just stick to one name!.


  	Well, many French companies have products with a name in French, naturellement, and a name in English. Usually the English name is just a translation of the French, as in Or Lumière / Golden Light, but not always.

  	Heck, i've had a problem with books, when the British edition has a different title from the American edition.


----------



## MACina (May 20, 2013)

Thank you, Naynadine!

	The lipsticks looks really pretty.I would love to see swatches!



Naynadine said:


> Givenchy fall collection, including 2 new polishes:
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/05/givenchy-beauty-autumn-winter-2013-soir-dexception.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (May 20, 2013)

Ok, some pics: first Dior Délice (looks more intense here). It chipped in 24h. @Medgal - that's why I said I need to get the Dior TC for my Diors and Chanels.





  	So I put SH Lava I happened to buy that day on Délice (it's a duochrome). And I just had to take this pic: Lava on lava 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






  	Here's OPI Honey Ryder. This was very neutral, almost matte glitter. There was not much sparkle, unless exposed to a beam of light.




  	This is literally pretty ugly. MAC Scorching Haute, which did not behave very good for this purpose, over Orly Pretty-Ugly.


----------



## hazyday (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks, :shock:  I think Dominique.  I told myself NO MORE PINK NP but I don't know how I'm going to resist---I really like Dior NP brushes too.  :thud: [/COLOR]


  No more pink? Impossible!


----------



## honey on boost (May 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ok, some pics: first Dior Délice (looks more intense here). It chipped in 24h. @Medgal - that's why I said I need to get the Dior TC for my Diors and Chanels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lovely mani's! My favorite is Delice


----------



## hazyday (May 21, 2013)

Poole with Essie's A Cut Above!


----------



## MACina (May 21, 2013)

MRV and hazyday, those are all GORGEOUS manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	MRV, the mani with Scorching Haute is to die for.Such a pretty combo!!!


hazyday said:


> Poole with Essie's A Cut Above!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally.  I think it happens when the do the 'single store' exclusives.  Totally annoying!


  	Yes I agree, annoying. We don't have Pastèque, Lime and Mango here so I don't know what will happen ?
  	The combo nail polish/cream blush is good, I hope the blush formula will be a lightweight one.
  	Today I received my Essie In the Cab-Ana and Orly AquaPixel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am in the blue(s) too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think.  Both look great !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ok, some pics: first Dior Délice (looks more intense here). It chipped in 24h. @Medgal - that's why I said I need to get the Dior TC for my Diors and Chanels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Beautiful manis !


----------



## purplemaren (May 21, 2013)

ok, I caved and went on llarowe and ordered jindie nails honey blue blue and darling diva (I think) bitches have birthdays.  Hopefully I haven't started an avalanche, lol


----------



## honey on boost (May 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I agree, annoying. We don't have Pastèque, Lime and Mango here so I don't know what will happen ?
> The combo nail polish/cream blush is good, I hope the blush formula will be a lightweight one.
> Today I received my Essie In the Cab-Ana and Orly AquaPixel
> 
> ...


	Someone just posted on TPF that Macy's has lime, mango and pasteque! If you need help with a CP let me know.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

Thank you very much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I have to save up for those 4 new ones, I'll pick up 2 or 3 and a cream blush !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

MRV I love your manis & your creativity!  Love purple & turquoise!


hazyday said:


> Poole with Essie's A Cut Above!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I will give Dior Creme Abricot a try. I'm still catching up on old messages, looking at all the nail polish pr0n.


  	Try Lush Doigts de Fée ( I don't know the English translation ? ), *it's a yellow butter for cuticules with a strong lemon scent*, quite good in fact !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes I agree, annoying. We don't have Pastèque, Lime and Mango here so I don't know what will happen ?
> The combo nail polish/cream blush is good, I hope the blush formula will be a lightweight one.
> Today I received my Essie In the Cab-Ana and Orly AquaPixel
> 
> ...


 Nice Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up Essie Lapiz of Luxury yesterday...I was at the pharmacy and it kept staring at me so I had to bring it home...like a stray cat.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

Medgal, Essie Lapiz of Luxury well, a new member of the Polish Station !


----------



## elkaknits (May 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Now I must check out ManGlaze. I recall the brand being mentioned in this thread earlier in the week, but I hadn't googled them yet. I'm intrigued.


  	I love lesbihonest and fatty's got blood.  They look great with or without topcoat fwiw.  My teenage daughters also love them and surprise surprise my only likes red husband finds the glitter in lesbihonest fascinating.  I haven't had the heart to tell him the color name since he is so loving it right now


----------



## hazyday (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty Hazy Day!  I love Poole.  BTW, you have the cutest little nails!


 
  	Thank you!! I chewed my nails until January 2012. I kept seeing sooo many cute nail designs and colors on blogs, that I tried really hard to quit the habit since I was a lifelong biter! All of the polish I've invested in definitely helps!


----------



## lilinah (May 21, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Dominique33* 


		Try Lush Doigts de Fée ( I don't know the English translation ? ), *it's a yellow butter for cuticules with a strong lemon scent*, quite good in fact !


  	That's so cute in French! Translated into English it would be _Fairy Fingers_  But the English name of the product is very different, it's _Lemony Flutter_. I don't know what that would be in French, maybe _Papillonné Citronnée_.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

Yes maybe, it sounds good ! Did you try *Lemony Flutter *? It's even better than the Crème Abricot I think, less thick, supposed to give us des Doigts de Fée !


----------



## BuickMackane (May 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes maybe, it sounds good ! Did you try *Lemony Flutter *? It's even better than the Crème Abricot I think, less thick, supposed to give us des Doigts de Fée !


  	Lemony Flutter is my HG cuticle cream


----------



## Corally (May 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes maybe, it sounds good ! Did you try *Lemony Flutter* ? It's even better than the Crème Abricot I think, less thick, supposed to give us des Doigts de Fée !
> ...


  It's also my HG!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2013)

HG well I don't know yet as I just tried Crème Abricot, Sally Hansen cuticule oil and Lemony Flutter ! But it's very good, I've just finished my mani btw Kiko 400, not holographic at all in my opinion but pretty and perfect for the very bad weather we have. Initially I wanted to do a mani with Mermaid's Dream but no the weather is really too bad ! Lemony Flutter really smoothed my cuticules, sorry for not posting manis ( maybe I'll try some day ! ) but my cuticules look better, I also have Lush La Main Verte ( translation ? it's a very pale green cream quite rich formula in fact ).


----------



## Naughtyp (May 21, 2013)

I haven't got a chance to be on ere much the last couple days.. my Raindrops should be there when I get home tonight I got my color club beyond yesterday it's gorg! I almost didn't get it but I'm glad I did  I also ordered two of the china glaze sunsational I got too yacht to handle and  that's shore bright. my picture polishes came last Friday...  I we t to ulta on Saturday and got the Minnie Mouse  opi glitter and two of Zoyas summer pixies: Stevie and Destiny! omg they are sooo pretty!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 21, 2013)

Attn. BL hoarders!

  	Free bottle of Macbeth for orders $30+ on the BL website.

  	Chances are you already have it, but I thought I should let you know anyway


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2013)

I've been so busy it's unreal, but I had to come on and show you all the gorgeous polishes that arrived today and tell you about my newest hauls. Firstly, my Enchanted Polishes (the first 9 anyway) have arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm expecting the other lot (4 more polishes) any day now. I've also received my first Sally Magpies order (another 4 polishes including the glitter base are due any day now) and a little eBay purchase: Nails Inc Cherry Road sprinkles polish. I've taken pictures of the Dior duo and my Llarowe order too, those arrived on Saturday but I didn't get around to taking pictures at the weekend. And yesterday and today I placed a few eBay orders: the 6 Zoya summer Pixie Dust polishes plus Rikki from the Irresistible collection (wanted Tinsley as well, but they didn't have it), Orly Beautiful Disaster and Sparkling Garbage, and also 6 of the China Glaze speciality polishes I'd been eyeing up for ages. Phew!

  	Here's some eyecandy for now, hoping to be able to show you more tomorrow, but it's getting really late and i need to sleep. There are 6 absolutely gorgeous multichrome/holo Enchanted Polishes, I took loads of pictures as the colours are to die for!




  	Dior duo, Llarowe order: HITS Mari Moon duochrome/holos, glitters and Enchanted Serendipity




  	Nails Inc Cherry Road, Sally Magpies order: Cirque XX, HITS glitters, Picture Polish Blogger




  	Enchanted Polishes (the first 6 are the new Time To Pretend collection, apparently coming to Llarowe later this week, absolutely gorgeous!)

  	So that's 29 polishes. Crazy! How long will it take me to use 29 polishes? even if I use 2 at a time and change my mani every other day, it will take me a month! In reality though, try 3 months or so!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Attn. BL hoarders!
> 
> Free bottle of Macbeth for orders $30+ on the BL website.
> 
> Chances are you already have it, but I thought I should let you know anyway


 Thanks Buick---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're right!  I would go for it if they had Keks on their site.  I would just give my daughter the free Macbeth.  Maybe next time.  I went overboard w/the MAC TR collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

Drooling buckets Anitacska!  Oh the colors are just gorgeous!  Wear your crown proudly






Anitacska said:


> I've been so busy it's unreal, but I had to come on and show you all the gorgeous polishes that arrived today and tell you about my newest hauls. Firstly, my Enchanted Polishes (the first 9 anyway) have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilinah (May 21, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Dominique33* 


		I also have Lush La Main Verte ( translation ? it's a very pale green cream quite rich formula in fact ).


  	That's _Handy Gurugu_, which is a multiply punny name, so i fear it defies translation.

  	Odd. I just noticed that the names for LUSH products in France (and Belgium) and in French Canada are not the same, even though they are all in French. _Doigts de Fée_ in France (and Belgium) is _Battement Citronée_ in French Canada, _Lemony Flutter_ in all English-speaking areas.

  	I'm a LUSH-y, besides being a MACaholic. There's a LUSH about 1 mile from my home and the stand-alone MAC is about 3 miles.


----------



## lilinah (May 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've been so busy it's unreal, but I had to come on and show you all the gorgeous polishes that arrived today and tell you about my newest hauls.
> 
> [SNIP]
> 
> So that's 29 polishes. Crazy! How long will it take me to use 29 polishes? even if I use 2 at a time and change my mani every other day, it will take me a month! In reality though, try 3 months or so!


  	O! M! frickin' G! What a gorgeous haul!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 21, 2013)

went to pay my Nordies bill at the rack andbi got BL Shambokic for $6.97!! and opi honey Ryder for $7.97. there was another BL on sale a green one but I'm not too onto that Limey shade of green on myself... shoot I should just go back and get it anyways! CC it's a green u will love it looks like squatter but shimmery?? I dot remember the name!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Of course you haven't Naughtyp---you've been busy hauling your little ass off...good girl[/COLOR] :stars:  [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Buick---:nods: you're right!  I would go for it if they had Keks on their site.  I would just give my daughter the free Macbeth.  Maybe next time.  I went overboard w/the MAC TR collection.[/COLOR]


 lol  I haven't even caught up on the thread yet! I just ordered some TR stuff( Caliente, FMP and Rythm) undressed and RFL are sold out so hope I get them on Thursday.  still tempted on SH np!! should I or should I not?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Of course you haven't Naughtyp---you've been busy hauling your little ass off...good girl[/COLOR] :stars:  [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Buick---:nods: you're right!  I would go for it if they had Keks on their site.  I would just give my daughter the free Macbeth.  Maybe next time.  I went overboard w/the MAC TR collection.[/COLOR]


 lol  I haven't even caught up on the thread yet! I just ordered some TR stuff( Caliente, FMP and Rythm) undressed and RFL are sold out so hope I get them on Thursday.  still tempted on SH np!! should I or should I not?


----------



## Naughtyp (May 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've been so busy it's unreal, but I had to come on and show you all the gorgeous polishes that arrived today and tell you about my newest hauls. Firstly, my Enchanted Polishes (the first 9 anyway) have arrived! :yahoo:  I'm expecting the other lot (4 more polishes) any day now. I've also received my first Sally Magpies order (another 4 polishes including the glitter base are due any day now) and a little eBay purchase: Nails Inc Cherry Road sprinkles polish. I've taken pictures of the Dior duo and my Llarowe order too, those arrived on Saturday but I didn't get around to taking pictures at the weekend. And yesterday and today I placed a few eBay orders: the 6 Zoya summer Pixie Dust polishes plus Rikki from the Irresistible collection (wanted Tinsley as well, but they didn't have it), Orly Beautiful Disaster and Sparkling Garbage, and also 6 of the China Glaze speciality polishes I'd been eyeing up for ages. Phew!  Here's some eyecandy for now, hoping to be able to show you more tomorrow, but it's getting really late and i need to sleep. There are 6 absolutely gorgeous multichrome/holo Enchanted Polishes, I took loads of pictures as the colours are to die for!
> 
> Dior duo, Llarowe order: HITS Mari Moon duochrome/holos, glitters and Enchanted Serendipity
> 
> ...


 *dead* lol OMG!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> went to pay my Nordies bill at the rack andbi got BL Shambokic for $6.97!! and opi honey Ryder for $7.97. there was another BL on sale a green one but I'm not too onto that Limey shade of green on myself... shoot I should just go back and get it anyways! CC it's a green u will love it looks like squatter but shimmery?? I dot remember the name!!


 SCORE!  Good for you on catching a sale!!

Oh Naughtyp, I'm not one to enable ask---in a moment of weakness & abandon I ordered both NPs from TR.  I saw a bit of chatter about dupes but I can't remember what they were.  Don't follow my lead---let your budget be your guide.  Also, I think they'll be around for a while.  I can't recall when a MAC NP sold out!  Just doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> went to pay my Nordies bill at the rack andbi got BL Shambokic for $6.97!! and opi honey Ryder for $7.97. there was another BL on sale a green one but I'm not too onto that Limey shade of green on myself... shoot I should just go back and get it anyways! CC it's a green u will love it looks like squatter but shimmery?? I dot remember the name!!


	Was it Dosh or Swinger? Those are great deals. I need to make a stop at my local Nordstrom to see if they have any hidden gems.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've been so busy it's unreal, but I had to come on and show you all the gorgeous polishes that arrived today and tell you about my newest hauls. Firstly, my Enchanted Polishes (the first 9 anyway) have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Love it! Those Enchanteds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for the lead. The new A Englands are supposed to be in this week as well.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 21, 2013)

The hauls and manis are great. I really like the blue and purple combo, and Poole is so pretty.

  	I did a new mani the other day, but have been lazy with pictures. It's Chanel May and Darling Diva Cherubic. It's a very pretty combo. Are there any tips for applying the indie glitters? The polish is pretty, but application was tricky.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Was it Dosh or Swinger? Those are great deals. I need to make a stop at my local Nordstrom to see if they have any hidden gems.


  yes lol ur so good!! it was dosh!!!!  I think ima go get it tommorow lol   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]SCORE!  Good for you on catching a sale!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Oh Naughtyp, I'm not one to enable ask---in a moment of weakness & abandon I ordered both NPs from TR.  I saw a bit of chatter about dupes but I can't remember what they were.  Don't follow my lead---let your budget be your guide.  Also, I think they'll be around for a while.  I can't recall when a MAC NP sold out!  Just doesn't seem to happen.[/COLOR]


 I'm probably  gonna go for it lol!! I can't pass on that magenta glitter!


----------



## Anneri (May 22, 2013)

Here are swatches of the a-England Burne-Jones collection:
http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/21/new-a-england-first-look-of-byrne-jones-dream/

  	I LOVE the Pre-Rafaelites, so I want some NPs for sure - thinking of Fated Prince and Sleeping Palace.


----------



## Honi (May 22, 2013)

Here's my three most recent manis!

  	A dotted mani with E.L.F White as a base and a bunch of different polishes for the dots (Orly Lemonade, Isadora Atlantis etc)
  	Maybelline Colorama Superpower Blue + L'Oreal confetti top coat, no I wasnt able to resist lol!
  	Essie Snap Happy, classic red.


----------



## MRV (May 22, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> Love it! Those Enchanteds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Has anyone a link to these new ones? They don't seem to be in any shops yet. I have a link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

  	http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/21/new-a-england-first-look-of-byrne-jones-dream/


  	I received yesterday a small package from Llarowe, too, and got Djinn which I decided to put on Essie Avenue Maintain. You can see here a holo twinkle. I put only one layer.


----------



## MRV (May 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Here are swatches of the a-England Burne-Jones collection:
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/21/new-a-england-first-look-of-byrne-jones-dream/
> 
> I LOVE the Pre-Rafaelites, so I want some NPs for sure - thinking of Fated Prince and Sleeping Palace.


  	Oh, you did it already during my lunch break!


----------



## MRV (May 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my three most recent manis!
> 
> A dotted mani with E.L.F White as a base and a bunch of different polishes for the dots (Orly Lemonade, Isadora Atlantis etc)
> Maybelline Colorama Superpower Blue + L'Oreal confetti top coat, no I wasnt able to resist lol!
> Essie Snap Happy, classic red.


  	Nice dots & the Confettis always looks lovely!


----------



## MRV (May 22, 2013)

I found some online shops that sell indies closer to home. One has a good selection and everything in stock. If the shipping is not insane I might push the button on Friday. I'm in the mood for Dollish Polish_ I wanna do bad things with you_





.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2013)

Do tell!



MRV said:


> I found some online shops that sell indies closer to home. One has a good selection and everything in stock. If the shipping is not insane I might push the button on Friday. I'm in the mood for Dollish Polish_ I wanna do bad things with you_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 22, 2013)

GORGEOUS, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Here's my three most recent manis!
> 
> A dotted mani with E.L.F White as a base and a bunch of different polishes for the dots (Orly Lemonade, Isadora Atlantis etc)
> Maybelline Colorama Superpower Blue + L'Oreal confetti top coat, no I wasnt able to resist lol!
> Essie Snap Happy, classic red.


----------



## hazyday (May 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my three most recent manis!
> 
> A dotted mani with E.L.F White as a base and a bunch of different polishes for the dots (Orly Lemonade, Isadora Atlantis etc)
> Maybelline Colorama Superpower Blue + L'Oreal confetti top coat, no I wasnt able to resist lol!
> Essie Snap Happy, classic red.


  	Gorgeous! That red is amazing!


----------



## hazyday (May 22, 2013)

Keks....this color is CRAZY! It is a one coater and dries really quickly! Love it!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'm probably gonna go for it lol!! I can't pass on that magenta glitter!


	Lol, I still don't have that one yet. I was going to get it from Macy's when they had the B2G1 sale a couple of weeks ago, but I got sidetracked with Llarowe hauls. I would've price matched when I ordered from Nordstrom, but they don't have the color online. Don't forget double points today and tomorrow.

  	I've waited weeks for double points and have been talking about it nonstop. Now that it's here, I don't know what to buy. I bought everything early with all of the sales.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2013)

Keks! Can't wait for a sale or for it to pop up elsewhere. And that red Essie! I've been feeling the urge to splurge on red polishes lately. I'm thinking the new A Englands will fit the bill.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my three most recent manis!
> 
> A dotted mani with E.L.F White as a base and a bunch of different polishes for the dots (Orly Lemonade, Isadora Atlantis etc)
> Maybelline Colorama Superpower Blue + L'Oreal confetti top coat, no I wasnt able to resist lol!
> Essie Snap Happy, classic red.


 So, so pretty.  I love every one them.  Essie does red really well and Snap Happy certainly proves it!  GREAT MANIS!!!


----------



## martiangurll (May 22, 2013)

I can't keep up with this thread, but I love to pop in and check out the swatches and recs.  I usually get pink and white gel tips so I rarely paint my own claws, but I love to come here for inspiration.

  	I found a couple of Drug Store polish for pedicures to buy instead of the > $15 MAC each Polish from Temp Rising.  Not exact, but the pair was less than $7 and they look gorgeous.  Both purchased at Walmart, both Sally Hansen brand.  I am wearing the copper glitter polish over a similar OPI color, I think it was called Take the Stage.  The first one is all copper glitter called 100 Copper Penny (real original, huh?) and the second one is violet glitter with a little silver polish, called Wedding Crasher.  Anyway, they aren't exact dupes but the quality is good and I bet better quality than the more expensive MAC brand but I don't have the originals to compare...

  	swatches from An Amatuer's Nail Obsession blog...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Lovely combo! I need to put something metallic with Poole, too.
> 
> ...


 *Gorgeous MRV!!!*  I'm loving blue lately!  CC started it w/her amazing mani w/YSL's Bleu Majorelle, which I had to have---it's now sitting proudly amongst other shades of blue on my NP rack.  I need to go to the pharmacy and I fear Avenue Maintain could somehow leap into my basket


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The hauls and manis are great. I really like the blue and purple combo, and Poole is so pretty.
> 
> I did a new mani the other day, but have been lazy with pictures. It's Chanel May and Darling Diva Cherubic. It's a very pretty combo. Are there any tips for applying the indie glitters? The polish is pretty, but application was tricky.


 That must have been really pretty CC!  If you repeat it I'd love to see a pic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then why would you repeat it----you have way too many untrieds to do that!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I still don't have that one yet. I was going to get it from Macy's when they had the B2G1 sale a couple of weeks ago, but I got sidetracked with Llarowe hauls. I would've price matched when I ordered from Nordstrom, but they don't have the color online. Don't forget double points today and tomorrow.
> I've waited weeks for double points and have been talking about it nonstop. Now that it's here, I don't know what to buy. I bought everything early with all of the sales.


 There will be more double & triple points days.  In fact, *July 10-18* are Double Points Days for Anniversary Sale Early Access.  I refuse to buy just because it's double points---would be really dangerous behavior on my part.  I spent a lot at Nordie's this month w/no regrets because the items were either LE/sale and sold out quickly.  I don't carry a balance on my cards, so no more Nordie's this month.  I suppose I should stop spending long enough to enjoy my recent purchases before I buy more!!!


----------



## MarieMary (May 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my three most recent manis!
> 
> A dotted mani with E.L.F White as a base and a bunch of different polishes for the dots (Orly Lemonade, Isadora Atlantis etc)
> Maybelline Colorama Superpower Blue + L'Oreal confetti top coat, no I wasnt able to resist lol!
> Essie Snap Happy, classic red.


	Looooove all of those! Boom, posted on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I can't keep up with this thread, but I love to pop in and check out the swatches and recs.  I usually get pink and white gel tips so I rarely paint my own claws, but I love to come here for inspiration.
> 
> I found a couple of Drug Store polish for pedicures to buy instead of the > $15 MAC each Polish from Temp Rising.  Not exact, but the pair was less than $7 and they look gorgeous.  Both purchased at Walmart, both Sally Hansen brand.  I am wearing the copper glitter polish over a similar OPI color, I think it was called Take the Stage.  The first one is all copper glitter called 100 Copper Penny (real original, huh?) and the second one is violet glitter with a little silver polish, called Wedding Crasher.  Anyway, they aren't exact dupes but the quality is good and I bet better quality than the more expensive MAC brand but I don't have the originals to compare...
> 
> swatches from An Amatuer's Nail Obsession blog...


 Really very pretty MartianGurll


----------



## MACina (May 22, 2013)

.....Keks looks awesome!


	And really a bit like the "Krümelmonster" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






hazyday said:


> Keks....this color is CRAZY! It is a one coater and dries really quickly! Love it!


----------



## MACina (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful, martiangurll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





martiangurll said:


> I can't keep up with this thread, but I love to pop in and check out the swatches and recs.  I usually get pink and white gel tips so I rarely paint my own claws, but I love to come here for inspiration.
> 
> I found a couple of Drug Store polish for pedicures to buy instead of the > $15 MAC each Polish from Temp Rising.  Not exact, but the pair was less than $7 and they look gorgeous.  Both purchased at Walmart, both Sally Hansen brand.  I am wearing the copper glitter polish over a similar OPI color, I think it was called Take the Stage.  The first one is all copper glitter called 100 Copper Penny (real original, huh?) and the second one is violet glitter with a little silver polish, called Wedding Crasher.  Anyway, they aren't exact dupes but the quality is good and I bet better quality than the more expensive MAC brand but I don't have the originals to compare...
> 
> swatches from An Amatuer's Nail Obsession blog...


----------



## hazyday (May 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Keks! Can't wait for a sale or for it to pop up elsewhere. And that red Essie! I've been feeling the urge to splurge on red polishes lately. I'm thinking the new A Englands will fit the bill.


 


  	One of my favorite reds: Megan Miller Collection Roja!


----------



## elkaknits (May 22, 2013)

the hits haul is making me envious and the a englands Oh My

  	sooooo do you nail mavens think you can help me?  Google has been a fail for me and I am trying to find out some info on a np I picked up at my salon.  Somebody obviously left it behind cus it was Revlon instead of the standard OPI and CND stuff and it is called Cherry Bomb LE color from when?  I loved it and am now trying to find a bottle for myself cus I only go in for the pedi every once in a while and do my own mani.  Ted Baker and Orly both did Cherry Bombs so that is kinda throwing google off {plus if you put in '+revlon'} you go into drug store brands including wet n wild who have a cherry bomb lip something?

  	Please help me figure out how to go about finding some of this red shimmerfest

  	the only result even halfway helpful was a post from '07 on a deep red np board?  Surely I am not lemming for a 6+ yr old drugstore np?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2013)

Pretty manis and polishes ( as always ) !


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2013)

My second Enchanted Polish order and my second Sally Magpies order have both arrived today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are my goodies:









  	The purple one (Awesomeness) is actually a lot less blue IRL, but purple is very hard to capture on camera. The two on the left aren't that close in colour, here's another picture I took without flash that shows them better. You can see the duochrome better too.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

Wow...very beautiful Anitacska!  Purple awesomeness is right!!!!


Anitacska said:


> My second Enchanted Polish order and my second Sally Magpies order have both arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> There will be more double & triple points days.  In fact, *July 10-18* are Double Points Days for Anniversary Sale Early Access.  I refuse to buy just because it's double points---would be really dangerous behavior on my part.  I spent a lot at Nordie's this month w/no regrets because the items were either LE/sale and sold out quickly.  I don't carry a balance on my cards, so no more Nordie's this month.  I suppose I should stop spending long enough to enjoy my recent purchases before I buy more!!!


  	I agree. I have no regrets with my purchases either. I'm happy with everything I've bought, but I'm still tempted to get something. Only because I know it's something I will buy anyway. Might as well get a little extra for it. But I still can't bring myself to pay full price for something I know I can get at a discount if I just wait, like Butter London and NARS. I'm thinking about getting the glosses from Temperature Rising. I got everything else I wanted from the collection, but I haven't come to a decision about the glosses.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My second Enchanted Polish order and my second Sally Magpies order have both arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> the hits haul is making me envious and the a englands Oh My
> 
> sooooo do you nail mavens think you can help me?  Google has been a fail for me and I am trying to find out some info on a np I picked up at my salon.  Somebody obviously left it behind cus it was Revlon instead of the standard OPI and CND stuff and it is called Cherry Bomb LE color from when?  I loved it and am now trying to find a bottle for myself cus I only go in for the pedi every once in a while and do my own mani.  Ted Baker and Orly both did Cherry Bombs so that is kinda throwing google off {plus if you put in '+revlon'} you go into drug store brands including wet n wild who have a cherry bomb lip something?
> 
> ...


	Are there any other identifiable clues on the bottle? A UPC code, bottle number, etc. I tried some google-fu and came up empty besides that brief '07 posting.


----------



## MACina (May 22, 2013)

Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The bottle looks sooooo pretty too!



Anitacska said:


> My second Enchanted Polish order and my second Sally Magpies order have both arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2013)

hazyday said:


> One of my favorite reds: Megan Miller Collection Roja!


	Pretty! I haven't heard of this brand before.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree. I have no regrets with my purchases either. I'm happy with everything I've bought, but I'm still tempted to get something. Only because I know it's something I will buy anyway. Might as well get a little extra for it. But I still can't bring myself to pay full price for something I know I can get at a discount if I just wait, like Butter London and NARS. I'm thinking about getting the glosses from Temperature Rising. I got everything else I wanted from the collection, but I haven't come to a decision about the glosses.


 I caved and ordered three of the glosses...they just looked so pretty, and I thought it appropriate since I've only purchased one other in the past several months.  I ordered Rhythm, Soft Serenade and Underdressed.


----------



## elkaknits (May 23, 2013)

Awww CC thanks for looking.  It is one of those multi ringed tops for LE's and the top of bottle just says LE & Cherry Bomb on top~ no number.  There is nothing on bottom of bottle stickerwise and the only sticker is along the top and it is horrendous looking like melty crayons how they mess up writing and such on wrapper.  All I can say is thank goodness it was  a Revlon cus my salon told me I could take it but when it comes to dusty hunting for OPI's and such they look at me like I'm crazy.  I can tell it is either not 3 free or, more likely, been thinned out the wazoo.  It is significantly more easy flowing than any other Revlon I own {and I think I own 3} and stinky.  Stinkier than my equally as old OPI that isn't 3 free for that matter.  I put it away in it's new nail polish home last night cus I am in a major cleaning mode and wanted to pick up the boxes of np in dining room

  	PS I am also wearing it and if nobody minds my broken nails {major cleaning mode means I have at least one broken nail on each hand le sigh} or my eczema I will share the beauty.  As I was putting it on it kinda reminded me of Rouge Carat.  Crazy almost foily shimmeriffic rasberryish red


----------



## lyseD (May 23, 2013)

I'm going for my first gel manicure this weekend and am unsure what shade I should pick to wear for two weeks.

  	Any suggestions for pretty spring colours that I won't tire of.

  	Thanks for your help.

  	edit: I'd like to avoid a boring nude.


----------



## Anneri (May 23, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I'm going for my first gel manicure this weekend and am unsure what shade I should pick to wear for two weeks.
> 
> Any suggestions for pretty spring colours that I won't tire of.
> 
> ...


  	What colours do you like in your make up? That could be one deciding factor.

  	Also, Imo you can't go wrong with a pretty coral or turqoise.


----------



## lyseD (May 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> What colours do you like in your make up? That could be one deciding factor.
> 
> Also, Imo you can't go wrong with a pretty coral or turqoise.


	Coral sounds beautiful. Why didn't I think of that. Thank you.


----------



## MRV (May 23, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> My second Enchanted Polish order and my second Sally Magpies order have both arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Awesome! My list is growing. Need Ocean, and Pshiit, and what are the Enchanteds again?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 23, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> Awww CC thanks for looking.  It is one of those multi ringed tops for LE's and the top of bottle just says LE & Cherry Bomb on top~ no number.  There is nothing on bottom of bottle stickerwise and the only sticker is along the top and it is horrendous looking like melty crayons how they mess up writing and such on wrapper.  All I can say is thank goodness it was  a Revlon cus my salon told me I could take it but when it comes to dusty hunting for OPI's and such they look at me like I'm crazy.  I can tell it is either not 3 free or, more likely, been thinned out the wazoo.  It is significantly more easy flowing than any other Revlon I own {and I think I own 3} and stinky.  Stinkier than my equally as old OPI that isn't 3 free for that matter.  I put it away in it's new nail polish home last night cus I am in a major cleaning mode and wanted to pick up the boxes of np in dining room
> 
> PS I am also wearing it and if nobody minds my broken nails {major cleaning mode means I have at least one broken nail on each hand le sigh} or my eczema I will share the beauty.  As I was putting it on it kinda reminded me of Rouge Carat.  Crazy almost foily shimmeriffic rasberryish red


  	No problem! I'm thinking you won't be able to find the color since it's an old LE polish. It's nice that the shop let you keep it. It must be very pretty if it's similar to Chanel Rouge Carat.


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2013)

Ouch, the prices is SEK are really high! Nearly £10 for a Darling Diva Polish??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's edgypolish.com in Sweden. The shipping seems ok, but the problem is that their currency has been a bit too strong for too long now. I'm missing the old days! However, they do have some polishes I have not seen elsewhere (although I've not been looking around much).
> 
> ...


  	The Enchanteds are February 2013, March 2013, As If! and Awesomeness.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> Awww CC thanks for looking.  It is one of those multi ringed tops for LE's and the top of bottle just says LE & Cherry Bomb on top~ no number.  There is nothing on bottom of bottle stickerwise and the only sticker is along the top and it is horrendous looking like melty crayons how they mess up writing and such on wrapper.  All I can say is thank goodness it was  a Revlon cus my salon told me I could take it but when it comes to dusty hunting for OPI's and such they look at me like I'm crazy.  I can tell it is either not 3 free or, more likely, been thinned out the wazoo.  It is significantly more easy flowing than any other Revlon I own {and I think I own 3} and stinky.  Stinkier than my equally as old OPI that isn't 3 free for that matter.  I put it away in it's new nail polish home last night cus I am in a major cleaning mode and wanted to pick up the boxes of np in dining room
> 
> PS I am also wearing it and if nobody minds my broken nails {major cleaning mode means I have at least one broken nail on each hand le sigh} or my eczema I will share the beauty.  As I was putting it on it kinda reminded me of Rouge Carat.  Crazy almost foily shimmeriffic rasberryish red


 Do share Elkaknits----since you can't find it maybe we can all help you find a dupe.  BTW, we're NPAs not judges---share the pretty polish!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 23, 2013)

My packages have been trickling in every day this week. I'm expecting another bulk delivery later today. I'll take pics.

  	kimibos, you're so right about Paradise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to change my Chanel May+Darling Diva Cherubic mani because it's been 3 days and it's chipped after some heavy cleaning. I'll use Parardise as promised.

  	I'm going crazy over David Bowie's Buldge. (Lol! That reads weird.) It'll be my next mani after Paradise. I also love Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid. I'm going to pair it with Chanel June for my birthday mani.

  	Since I've moved into indie polishes, I'm buying more brands than I'm comfortable with. I feel like I need to streamline before things get overwhelming. I'm thinking about returning my Girly Bits polishes. They just don't excite me as much as when I look at my other indies, like A England, Picture Polish, Dollish Polish, etc. So far I have Girly Bits Going Bananas, Face the Music, Twitterpated, and Cosmic Ocean. I wasn't paying attention and didn't realize Cosmic Ocean is basically a duochrome top coat. To all of my indie experts out there, will I be making a mistake if I return them? The reviews for the brand seem to be great, but I feel meh about them. At the same time, I'm not sure if I'm giving them a fair chance.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I'm going for my first gel manicure this weekend and am unsure what shade I should pick to wear for two weeks.
> 
> Any suggestions for pretty spring colours that I won't tire of.
> 
> ...


 On Monday, my dental hygienest had a gel mani that was to die for. It almost made me forget about why I was at the dentist, as it's not exactly my favorite thing  to do.  It was a soft turquoise with gold glitter from the top of the nail, not quite to mid-nail.  It was _*so *_pretty.  If I did gel manis I would so get that particular one because it was amazing!  That said, you probably also want something that will work with your wardrobe for two weeks, and that doesn't necessarily have to be a nude.  Coral is always a pretty choice too.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2013)

Hello fellow NPAs

  	Just found this on the web, Marc Jacobs polish line for Fall 2013

http://www.shefinds.com/2013/nail-diehards-rejoice-a-first-look-at-marc-jacobs-upcoming-polish-line/

  	Cute bottles but well to be followed...


  	SOURCE : SHEFINDS


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My packages have been trickling in every day this week. I'm expecting another bulk delivery later today. I'll take pics.
> 
> kimibos, you're so right about Paradise!
> 
> ...






Hi there CC!  I wish I could help but I've not yet crossed the Indie polish bridge.  You have too vast and amazing a collection to settle for NPs that don't make your heart jump.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those are the exact 3 glosses I'm considering. I always hesitate because I generally do not like the tacky texture of lipglasses, but I make exceptions for must have colors. I prefer CSGs. I have a bunch of lipglasses that I barely wear. I always get pulled in by the pretty lip combos posted on Specktra.   My TR orders should all arrive tomorrow.  I'll be able to give you an assessment at that point.  I did more damage w/this collection than I'd anticipated.  I tried to exercise some restraint but It was a total fail.  I delude myself by saying I'll wear makeup every day and get lots of use out of it.  My efforts are always ernest....until _*the next collection!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there CC!  I wish I could help but I've not yet crossed the Indie polish bridge.  You have too vast and amazing a collection to settle for NPs that don't make your heart jump.
> 
> 
> My TR orders should all arrive tomorrow.  I'll be able to give you an assessment at that point.  I did more damage w/this collection than I'd anticipated.  I tried to exercise some restraint but It was a total fail.  I delude myself by saying I'll wear makeup every day and get lots of use out of it.  My efforts are always ernest....until _*the next collection!!!*_


  	That's true about the polishes. I just don't want to make the mistake of judging them too harshly.

  	Don't be so hard on yourself. You're forgetting your own motto. YOLO!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2013)

@Medgal : yes your efforts are *ernest *so you have my admiration because my efforts are not so ernest LOL until the next collection !
  	@Cartoon Chic : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And don't forget : we all have a PhD in nail polish addiction here !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what did I say ? hum yes that's what we are !


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2013)

A "small" haul from Boots and TK Maxx...













  	I also got this set of caviar beads from Poundland for £1. Never tried doing a caviar manicure before, but I figured for £1, I can't lose too much...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2013)

You're right CC...I'd EAT my words but I'm restricted to soft food, post dental work






Dominique33 said:


> @Medgal : yes your efforts are *ernest *so you have my admiration because my efforts are not so ernest LOL until the next collection !
> @Cartoon Chic :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 23, 2013)

Anitacska, you're killing it this week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your NPs.  So, so pretty!!


Anitacska said:


> A "small" haul from Boots and TK Maxx...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyseD (May 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> On Monday, my dental hygienest had a gel mani that was to die for. It almost made me forget about why I was at the dentist, as it's not exactly my favorite thing  to do.  It was a soft turquoise with gold glitter from the top of the nail, not quite to mid-nail.  It was _*so *_pretty.  If I did gel manis I would so get that particular one because it was amazing!  That said, you probably also want something that will work with your wardrobe for two weeks, and that doesn't necessarily have to be a nude.  Coral is always a pretty choice too.


	Oh, that sounds gorgeous. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## MACina (May 23, 2013)

....those Barielles are to die for!!!


Anitacska said:


> A "small" haul from Boots and TK Maxx...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A "small" haul from Boots and TK Maxx...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great haul ! I've never tried a caviar manicure either, accent nail is maybe a good option I think.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

Another amazing haul Anitacska!

  	Hey, I've noticed Raindrops and Pink Raindrops have disappeared from Sephora's site. Have they sold out already? Even if they did, they normally keep them posted for a while with an X over them, like with the Speckled polishes. Maybe they're just moving them from the regular colors section.


----------



## hazyday (May 24, 2013)

I have no willpower. I ordered Tropical from Temperature Rising this morning!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2013)

hazyday said:


> I have no willpower. I ordered Tropical from Temperature Rising this morning!


  	Willpower ? I have no willpower either and I don't intend to resist those cutest nail polishes


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

Willpower, smearpower! I just scored the Enchanted Polish Time To pretend collection from Llarowe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went back to order the new A Englands as well. I'm going to wait for tonight's restock instead. I can still get them all except for Briar Rose. It may be a mistake, but I want to get the colors all at once.

  	EDIT: Whoa, people are not happy at all on Llarowe's Facebook. They're upset at how fast the collection sold out, which is understandable. Thanks MAC for honing my stalking skills.


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Willpower, smearpower! I just scored the Enchanted Polish Time To pretend collection from Llarowe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So looking forward to your opinion on the new AEs! Maybe you're able to post some pics/swatches? That would be great!!!

  	My Illamasqua order came today. I'm really impressed how soon it was shipped! I absolutely LOVE Pink Raindrops!


----------



## elkaknits (May 24, 2013)

I cannot read the fb things because I am not a member anymore ~~ I would rather time suck over here than there ;/

  	I didn't try for the enchanted polishes tho the haul pictures do make them look really tasty.  I meant to comment on your indie explosion CC but I have honed mine down to very few collections.  I had nerd lacquers, which I really enjoyed, but then decided I really do not like flakies so saved only one for layering purposes.  I had a few Lacquistry colors and got rid of them all {to kids along with the nerds cept I sold a few of the nerds cus peeps were cray cray over them}, I have one Cryptid from Pretty and Polished {that I layer with the all of time and space nerd lacquer} but got rid of the other colors.  I forget what other brands I practiced stalking on since over the years I have gotten rid of them.  I think I decided I really like holos and shimmers/glass flecks and jellies so even with my commercial brands those are what I go for.  I still have some flakies that I need to get rid of.  Whenever I am tempted by them I just remember how much I dislike wearing *and removing* them

  	For indies I stick to the A Englands now cus of the holo rifficness.  I am eying the Color Clubs and Hits cus of the holos.  The one hits I picked up the brush was so wonky it got replaced.  I have one glitter gal but the bottle is so teeny that I won't buy another unless it really really speaks to me and I don't see that happening.  My husband only likes red and I am drawn to greens {which he finds ugly} so for me to stalk and give myself an ulcer over a color it really has to be one superfantastico red.  I won't do it anymore for something I will put on and immediately remove before he gets home. 

  	Yes, I do do my manicures 2 times a day {sometimes obviously not every day}, because I see no reason to have my husband look at me and be repulsed.  Call me anti-feminist or whatever you like {and yes I have heard insults about growing my hair out and wearing red lips n tips for him} but I see no sense in not making an effort to appeal to the person I love.  I have learned to be defensive about this even tho I know it is unnecessary on this site so pardon my mini rant.

  	I picked up all the A Englands available.  I did not want to wait a couple of weeks for the 5th color during which time the swatches will come out en force and checking out &might need to be even quicker due to increased demand.  It looked to be a nice bunch of purple and reddish colors which I can wear around him so I hopped on it.  It also looks to be an awesome collection with fated prince being the sole for me only color in the bunch going by ommorphia's swatches.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Willpower, smearpower! I just scored the Enchanted Polish Time To pretend collection from Llarowe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Willpower, smearpower LOL.
  	There are many fans of A England here ( they look gorgeous, quite dramatic in fact ), I am currently wearing Essie Hip-Anema ( on toes ), we are longing for the sun to shine ( it's 12  ° ! )


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Willpower, smearpower LOL.
> There are many fans of A England here ( they look gorgeous, quite dramatic in fact ), I am currently wearing Essie Hip-Anema ( on toes ), *we are longing for the sun to shine ( it's 12  ° ! )*


  	We too, we too! (I can beat you, it was 7° yesterday and the radio station began to use Fahrenheit to make it seem warmer. (Hey, it was over 30 then!))


----------



## MRV (May 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Willpower, smearpower! I just scored the Enchanted Polish Time To pretend collection from Llarowe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah, my cart flashed empty in front of my eyes!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2013)

Anneri said:


> We too, we too! (I can beat you, it was 7° yesterday and the radio station began to use Fahrenheit to make it seem warmer. (Hey, it was over 30 then!))








OMG ! LOL yes using Fahrenheit is a comfort in a way !


----------



## Corally (May 24, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Dominique33 said:
> 
> 
> > Willpower, smearpower LOL. There are many fans of A England here ( they look gorgeous, quite dramatic in fact ), I am currently wearing Essie Hip-Anema ( on toes ), *we are longing for the sun to shine ( it's 12  ° ! )*
> ...


 Hahaha :lol: Today, about the same temperature + rain. :jerkit:


----------



## Dominique33 (May 24, 2013)

Yes but both of you live in the North of Europe, I am supposed to live in France let us say 5 hours from Spain or so by car !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Well, needless to say bright and vibrant nail polishes are really a comfort for all of us !





  	Dancing is good too !


----------



## Naynadine (May 24, 2013)

Shoutout to kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Honi (May 24, 2013)

Ive been so pumped about moving to a house and decorating my makeup room in my head but ive completely forgotten that I have to move the stuff first. HOW the h-ll do you move 400 nailpolishes and a makeup stash large enough to prettify a whole army without breaking or shattering anything? 

  	On another note, i just got a package! Hellooooo my precious!


----------



## elkaknits (May 24, 2013)

Is that the garbage green polish?  I want it so bad but haven't seen it yet in person.  The second one is really pretty too.  BTW I just redid my nails with the cherry bomb and the rouge carat to do a pic for you gals.  As soon as it dries I will have a comparison picture.  I did a really sloppy job so no criticism please!


Honi said:


> Ive been so pumped about moving to a house and decorating my makeup room in my head but ive completely forgotten that I have to move the stuff first. HOW the h-ll do you move 400 nailpolishes and a makeup stash large enough to prettify a whole army without breaking or shattering anything?
> 
> On another note, i just got a package! Hellooooo my precious!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

Wow.  If they have sold out that's pretty fast.  I guess many people were waiting for it for quite some time---like us 






CartoonChic said:


> Willpower, smearpower! I just scored the Enchanted Polish Time To pretend collection from Llarowe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Shoutout to kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh you're right Naynadine!!!  I hope you're feeling okay Kimibos


----------



## Honi (May 24, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> Is that the garbage green polish?  I want it so bad but haven't seen it yet in person.  The second one is really pretty too.  BTW I just redid my nails with the cherry bomb and the rouge carat to do a pic for you gals.  As soon as it dries I will have a comparison picture.  I did a really sloppy job so no criticism please!


  	Completely to forgot which polishes it is, Sparkling Garbage, Beautiful Disaster, Harmonious Mess and Megapixel FX  Black Pixel

Here's a closeup on Sparkling garbage  Its more pretty than i had imagined it!


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2013)

It was about 8 degrees here today and rain. Ridiculous. We're going to Disneyland Paris on Sunday, really hope the weather there will be better.

  	I forgot to upload a picture of the caviar beads I got yesterday, here it is:





  	No new nail polishes today, maybe tomorrow...? Can't wait to receive my Orly beauties, I got the same as Honi: Beautiful Disaster and Sparkling Garbage.

  	CC, glad you managed to score the entire EP collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still can't believe how lucky I was to buy 13 EP polishes at the last restock when the EP website crashed. Really amazed she decided to honour all the orders.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

Moving 400 +++ NPs huh?  I'll bet you CC  et al have some ideas about moving that much NP.  I say----VERY CAREFULLY




I like your new NPs






Honi said:


> Ive been so pumped about moving to a house and decorating my makeup room in my head but ive completely forgotten that I have to move the stuff first. HOW the h-ll do you move 400 nailpolishes and a makeup stash large enough to prettify a whole army without breaking or shattering anything?
> 
> On another note, i just got a package! Hellooooo my precious!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2013)

16 pages and 499 posts behind.  Not even gonna bother catching up.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

I'm freezing Anitacska!  It feels like late fall instead of spring here.  Two days ago I had the central air on and today I have the heat on
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My roses are in full bloom & gorgeousI The temps will dip tonight and I hope they survive it! I hope the weather is good for your trip to Disney!  

I really like your caviar beads---lovely colors!!!






Anitacska said:


> It was about 8 degrees here today and rain. Ridiculous. We're going to Disneyland Paris on Sunday, really hope the weather there will be better.
> 
> I forgot to upload a picture of the caviar beads I got yesterday, here it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> 16 pages and 499 posts behind.  Not even gonna bother catching up.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

My small haul.  I was disappointed that my three Chanels won't arrive until next Wednesday.  I'm going to cheer myself up by painting my nails w/Chanel's Bel Argus





Left to right: YSL Rose Baby Doll, BL HRH, MAC Tropical & Scorching Hauté


----------



## elkaknits (May 24, 2013)

I really liked the baby doll polish and hope you do too.  all of your colors look great.  Eh I thought I was the only person who caved on MAC polishes.  They are so notorious for being bad.  I bought a single one from the MM coll just for the picture.  Stage Red I think it was and it is a nice red but then I have so many many reds and I just haven't worn it but once


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	But I kinda feel like I'm missing something, so I might go back and skim. LOL 

	Still need to get my Orly and Essie Hauls.


----------



## hazyday (May 24, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I really liked the baby doll polish and hope you do too.  all of your colors look great.  Eh I thought I was the only person who caved on MAC polishes.  They are so notorious for being bad.  I bought a single one from the MM coll just for the picture.  Stage Red I think it was and it is a nice red but then I have so many many reds and I just haven't worn it but once


  Despite their bad reputation, I have a handful of MAC polishes!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 24, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I really liked the baby doll polish and hope you do too.  all of your colors look great.  Eh I thought I was the only person who caved on MAC polishes.  They are so notorious for being bad.  I bought a single one from the MM coll just for the picture.  Stage Red I think it was and it is a nice red but then I have so many many reds and I just haven't worn it but once


 nope I got stage red as well just for the picture lol . I want one of the TR polishes but will t it later just for the bottle lol! I have a few in my collection I don't think they are that bad! sure would be nice if it was less than a lipstick tho!


----------



## purplemaren (May 24, 2013)

My haul this week: Deborah Lippmann mermaids eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid; zoya Stevie,London, and Miranda; and maybelline sandstorm and poolside.  I tried to get the enchanters but was cartjacked.  Boo.  Oh well


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Despite their bad reputation, I have a handful of MAC polishes!


 I have quite a few MAC NPs, none of which have been anymore problematic than some polishes in other brands.  I think for whatever reason, all manufacturers produce a dud every now and then.  Had I relied solely on less than stellar reviews, I might have missed out on some pretty amazing nail polishes.  I also have Stage Red and Rich Rich Rich (a gorgeous gold) from the MM collex.  I've worn both and I really love RRR.  I'm looking forward to trying Tropical this weekend.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2013)

MAC seems to be increasing the prices of NPs too.  I'd feel like a hypocrite if I complain because Dior, Chanel, YSL etc cost much more---and they have all been perfect formulas.


purplemaren said:


> My haul this week: Deborah Lippmann mermaids eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid; zoya Stevie,London, and Miranda; and maybelline sandstorm and poolside. I tried to get the enchanters but was cartjacked. Boo. Oh well


 Great haul* PM*.  My daughter and I both really love Million Dollar Mermaid!  ENJOY.


----------



## hazyday (May 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I have quite a few MAC NPs, none of which have been anymore problematic than some polishes in other brands.  I think for whatever reason, all manufacturers produce a dud every now and then.  Had I relied solely on less than stellar reviews, I might have missed out on some pretty amazing nail polishes.  I also have Stage Red and Rich Rich Rich (a gorgeous gold) from the MM collex.  I've worn both and I really love RRR.  I'm looking forward to trying Tropical this weekend.


 
  	Exactly how I feel! I was afraid to purchase MAC's nail polish because of the poor reputation, but I love the ones that I have and the quality is just fine.


----------



## MACina (May 24, 2013)

.....who on earth needs willpower???


*YOLO*







Anneri said:


> So looking forward to your opinion on the new AEs! Maybe you're able to post some pics/swatches? That would be great!!!
> 
> *My Illamasqua order came today. I'm really impressed how soon it was shipped! *I absolutely LOVE Pink Raindrops!


----------



## MACina (May 24, 2013)

Me too.....we are missing you, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Shoutout to kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 24, 2013)

AWESOME hauls, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	OT: I got an appointment with the computer technician next week!!!




purplemaren said:


> My haul this week: Deborah Lippmann mermaids eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid; zoya Stevie,London, and Miranda; and maybelline sandstorm and poolside. I tried to get the enchanters but was cartjacked. Boo. Oh well


----------



## CartoonChic (May 24, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I cannot read the fb things because I am not a member anymore ~~ I would rather time suck over here than there ;/
> 
> I didn't try for the enchanted polishes tho the haul pictures do make them look really tasty.  I meant to comment on your indie explosion CC but I have honed mine down to very few collections.  I had nerd lacquers, which I really enjoyed, but then decided I really do not like flakies so saved only one for layering purposes.  I had a few Lacquistry colors and got rid of them all {to kids along with the nerds cept I sold a few of the nerds cus peeps were cray cray over them}, I have one Cryptid from Pretty and Polished {that I layer with the all of time and space nerd lacquer} but got rid of the other colors.  I forget what other brands I practiced stalking on since over the years I have gotten rid of them.  I think I decided I really like holos and shimmers/glass flecks and jellies so even with my commercial brands those are what I go for.  I still have some flakies that I need to get rid of.  Whenever I am tempted by them I just remember how much I dislike wearing *and removing* them
> 
> ...


  	I didn't get the A Englands after all. My son's prom was tonight, so I missed the second restock. I'm not worried about not getting them, though. I'm sure they will be restocked again soon and I don't think they're LE.

  	I'm still debating returning the Girly Bits polishes. I got the last of my Llarowe orders today and I did a little dance after opening the package. It was my Hare and Jindie Nails order. I look over at my Girly Bits and don't feel as excited. I have Med's voice in the back of my mind.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Moving 400 +++ NPs huh?  I'll bet you CC  et al have some ideas about moving that much NP.  I say----VERY CAREFULLY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I was going to say the same thing except ala Elmer Fudd. Vewy, vewy carefully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I would probably buy those cheap plastic boxes that are about the size of a shoe box from the Dollar Store. I'm not sure if there's a similar type of store in your location. Then I would pack the containers according to how you store your polishes - by brand, color, drawer, etc. You may end up with a bunch of containers, but it will make it easier for you to unpack them in your new home. I would also put bubble wrap inside of the containers for protection, tape the lids closed and label them. Then I would pack as many plastic containers as I could (without making it too heavy to lift) into a moving box. I would also put extra bubble tape inside of the moving box in between containers just to be safe. If I was able to, I would drive my polish boxes over to the new house myself in my car.

  	Pretty polishes, by the way!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  If they have sold out that's pretty fast.  I guess many people were waiting for it for quite some time---like us
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 I laughed so much at this comment! You, my dear, would get a special discount.

  	More dancing Dominique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	kimibos, hope all is well.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> AWESOME hauls, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My small haul.  I was disappointed that my three Chanels won't arrive until next Wednesday.  I'm going to cheer myself up by painting my nails w/Chanel's Bel Argus
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Great !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> Completely to forgot which polishes it is, Sparkling Garbage, Beautiful Disaster, Harmonious Mess and Megapixel FX  Black Pixel
> 
> Here's a closeup on Sparkling garbage  Its more pretty than i had imagined it!


  	Very pretty Orly polishes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  	MegaPixel is a good sand collection I think. I love the Orly bottles too !


----------



## Honi (May 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was going to say the same thing except ala Elmer Fudd. Vewy, vewy carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have a bunch of shoe-box-sized plastic bins in my closet that i use to store winter shoes, maybe i could get them out and store the polishes in them during the move. I mean, nothing will destroy my winter boots if i chuck them in a bag so why not use them for something worthwhile. That is an excellent idea! Ill get some bubble wrap aswell to pad them.

  	My boyfriend suggested I put all the nailpolishes in a sports-bag and just put that in the car with us  Im not sure if thats a good idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....who on earth needs willpower???
> 
> 
> *YOLO*
> ...






I need my head examined---oh hell I'm old, so I can get away with it.  I told my hubby that we needed Advil from the pharmacy (I lied)---I hid the bottle and picked up another at the pharmacy so that I could nab the last Essie Naughty Nautical----how apropos  for _*naughty*_ medgal!!!  The next time I mention will power just hit me on head!

_*YOLO INDEED!!!*_


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I have a bunch of shoe-box-sized plastic bins in my closet that i use to store winter shoes, maybe i could get them out and store the polishes in them during the move. I mean, nothing will destroy my winter boots if i chuck them in a bag so why not use them for something worthwhile. That is an excellent idea! Ill get some bubble wrap aswell to pad them.
> 
> My boyfriend suggested I put all the nailpolishes in a sports-bag and just put that in the car with us  Im not sure if thats a good idea.


  	Very bad idea but all boyfriends in the world have such ideas I fear LOL
  	. Yes use bubble wrap ( quite a lot for each bottle ), I did the same when I moved out, my beauty products arrived MIB so to say and there were many perfumes and fragile bottles and pans.


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2013)

After a long, long time - today's mani!





  	My nails are still not in the best condition, but I decided to post it because I'm so proud of it!
  	Why?
  	Well, it's my very first franken polish! I played around with some pigments, shimmers and glitters, and this is the result. It was so. Much. FUN!

  	Here it's again in the bottle (old Essie bottle I used):




  	What do you think?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Are you still planning to wear Pink Raindrops for your wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











.  BTW CC, I didn't know that you have a son.  In that RRW pic you look like you're just a pretty 12 year old!


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

Anneri, your franken looks lovely!!


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> Anneri, your franken looks lovely!!


  	Thank you, Corally!
  	I think I'll do this more often and buy some supplies for it. It made me happy playing around with the colours.


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Anneri, your franken looks lovely!!
> ...


 You should, you have a franken gift! I've only had fails so far. :lol: Maybe I should try it again!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2013)

Anneri---I think it's *GORGEOUS*!!!  I love, love, love the polish and your nails look *GREAT* too!!!  It's "Franken" amazing!


Anneri said:


> After a long, long time - today's mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> You should, you have a franken gift! I've only had fails so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I think it's much easier to mix pigments into a liquid than mix two liquids.
  	I did another, a bright turquoise that KIMIBOS will love and I'll show you all as my next mani in a few days!


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Anneri---I think it's *GORGEOUS*!!!  I love, love, love the polish and your nails look *GREAT* too!!!








  	You're so Sweet, Med! Thank you for you compliments!


----------



## Honi (May 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> After a long, long time - today's mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Im a purple lover extraordinaire so this is TOTALLY up my alley. Love it, well done!


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > You should, you have a franken gift! I've only had fails so far. :lol:  Maybe I should try it again!
> ...


 Thanks for the tip! And can't wait to see your turquoise franken.


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Are you still planning to wear Pink Raindrops for your wedding?


  	That's the plan at the moment, until Buick or one of you comes up with an outrageously different idea!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2013)

That's Vewy, vewy funny CC!!!






CartoonChic said:


> I was going to say the same thing except ala Elmer Fudd. Vewy, vewy carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

Ugh, the Essie summer collection is just gorge.:hot:  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/






Cut it out Corally!!!  I was good today by only getting one, *Naughty Nautical-*--now here you come waving these things under my-powerless-to-resist a nail polish nose!


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh, the Essie summer collection is just gorge.:hot:   http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/
> ...


 Well, I'm having hard time myself Med! I only have one Essie so far and I want to keep it that way but I don't think I can... hboy: Especially Sunday Funday and Naughty Nautical are


----------



## elkaknits (May 25, 2013)

aieeeee I am so glad I ordered them~ as I suspected the swatches are to die for:  http://www.thesubtleshimmer.com/2013/05/a-england-burne-jones-dream.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=a-england-burne-jones-dream  and less pretty but still gorgeous is this skittle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandorasnails/8816317100/


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> aieeeee I am so glad I ordered them~ as I suspected the swatches are to die for:  http://www.thesubtleshimmer.com/201...=rss&utm_campaign=a-england-burne-jones-dream  and less pretty but still gorgeous is this skittle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandorasnails/8816317100/


 Sleeping Palace and Fated Prince are TDF!


----------



## Corally (May 25, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> aieeeee I am so glad I ordered them~ as I suspected the swatches are to die for:  http://www.thesubtleshimmer.com/201...=rss&utm_campaign=a-england-burne-jones-dream  and less pretty but still gorgeous is this skittle: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pandorasnails/8816317100/


 Sleeping Palace and Fated Prince are TDF!


----------



## honey on boost (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My small haul.  I was disappointed that my three Chanels won't arrive until next Wednesday.  I'm going to cheer myself up by painting my nails w/Chanel's Bel Argus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice haul! ROse baby is gorgeous and now I want to go back for those TR polishes


----------



## honey on boost (May 25, 2013)

Corally said:


> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/05/13/essie-summer-2013-collection/


  	It is!! I was supposed to go look at this week but I was so busy. I'm going tomorrow early in the morning. I was only going to get a few but I'm thinking of getting the entire collection now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have them for almost 50% off so it's ok right??


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> After a long, long time - today's mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	This is amazing! It's so beautiful! Please share how you did it, or can you post links to information? I still don't know where to begin.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> This is gorgeous! I'm going to Ulta tomorrow to look for it.
> Love love this mani.
> awesome red on you! I wanted to love MM because their bottles are so cute but the colors I had were just too watery I had to give them away
> Cute bottles! I can't wait to see what colors willbe available.
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> *Very bad idea but all boyfriends in the world have such ideas I fear LOL*
> . Yes use bubble wrap ( quite a lot for each bottle ), I did the same when I moved out, my beauty products arrived MIB so to say and there were many perfumes and fragile bottles and pans.








 I agree with Dominique.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I think it's gorgeous!!
> 
> It is!! I was supposed to go look at this week but I was so busy. I'm going tomorrow early in the morning. I was only going to get a few but I'm thinking of getting the entire collection now
> 
> ...


  	Do tell! Where are they 50% off?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> .  BTW CC, I didn't know that you have a son.  In that RRW pic you look like you're just a pretty 12 year old!


	Yes indeedy. He graduates Tuesday. I'm wearing David Bowie's Buldge as my mani for the momentous occasion. (I will never tire of joking about that polish.) I also have a daughter. My son is the youngest. Lol, I get the 12 year old age a lot.


----------



## Monsy (May 25, 2013)

Lancome Wedding day collection


----------



## MACina (May 25, 2013)

GORGEOUS, Anneri....soooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Lancome Wedding day collection


----------



## Honi (May 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree with Dominique.


  	Haha yeah Im afraid so   I will definitely not listen to him, they would shatter in mnutes...


----------



## Anneri (May 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is amazing! It's so beautiful! Please share how you did it, or can you post links to information? I still don't know where to begin.








  	(I was dying to use this smiley for some time.)

  	The easiest way (for me, at least) is to mix pigments into a polish you already have. Don't use a clear np for this, like a top or base coat, because pigments and glitter will sink to the bottom very quickly and stay there. Better to use a nudish one and go from there. Another possibility would be a glitter topcoat you want to make more opaque. 
  	Of course, that's the way you do it if you want to make small quantities for private use. I rather doubt the larger indie polish people use other existing polishes as bases!
  	I found a recipe for homemade np on the 'net, but don't think that I'll try this. It's basically ethanol, benzoin and silicic acid but I guess it lacks all the nice little extras we've grown accustomed to - ingredients to make the polish longer lasting and supple, for example.
  	Pm me if you have more questions!


----------



## elkaknits (May 26, 2013)

thanks so much Monsy.  OK I know I miss a lot of posts {busy thread} but were you not going to do a previous Lancome release and did I miss it?  I seriously remember somebody saying they were going to review and my commenting on how much I really like the formula and brush on my lone color Miss Coquilette {or something else super frenchified}


Monsy said:


> Lancome Wedding day collection


----------



## CartoonChic (May 26, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Wedding day collection


	They're so pretty. I was about to jump on the Lancome bandwagon, but then I got swept up into indies. Now I don't want to take on another brand at this time. I'll wait to see if I get that nagging, irresistible urge to buy them later.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 26, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> thanks so much Monsy.  OK I know I miss a lot of posts {busy thread} but were you not going to do a previous Lancome release and did I miss it?  I seriously remember somebody saying they were going to review and my commenting on how much I really like the formula and brush on my lone color Miss Coquilette *{or something else super frenchified}*


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> They're so pretty. I was about to jump on the Lancome bandwagon, but then I got swept up into indies. Now I don't want to take on another brand at this time. I'll wait to see if I get that nagging, irresistible urge to buy them later.


  	I'm waiting for my first Lancome polish to arrive.


----------



## elkaknits (May 26, 2013)

Oh Naynadine I think you will like them.  Of course I only have experience with one color but the brush is wide and the formula really is a smooth flowing one coater.  I am always tempted to get more of them but it took me a month to pick out the one I did get.  I should get back to my uber picky self


Naynadine said:


> I'm waiting for my first Lancome polish to arrive.


----------



## Odelia (May 26, 2013)

I've been so afraid to enter this thread! lol


----------



## Corally (May 26, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I've been so afraid to enter this thread! lol


 RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN.:haha:


----------



## honey on boost (May 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm looking forward to the next restock. I'll definitely get them then.
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell! Where are they 50% off?


	It's a nail supply store that's open to the public near my house. It's my local OPI, ESSIE & CHINA GLAZE hot spot


----------



## Anneri (May 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> It's a nail supply store that's open to the public near my house. It's my local OPI, ESSIE & CHINA GLAZE hot spot :haha:


  Next time I'm in Miami you'll have to set me up with some info re address and such - sounds like np heaven!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> GORGEOUS, Anneri....soooooooooo pretty      Thank you for sharing, Monsy!  The 3 in the middle are my faves :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2013)

Very pretty Anneri ) sorry. I am posting this from my phone. hello to all npas !


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> thanks so much Monsy.  OK I know I miss a lot of posts {busy thread} but were you not going to do a previous Lancome release and did I miss it?  I seriously remember somebody saying they were going to review and my commenting on how much I really like the formula and brush on my lone color Miss Coquilette {or something else super frenchified}


	was I maybe talking about summer collection?  I think I posted photo of wedding collection and I said I will review it soon


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2013)

Here is  Lancome simply aqua from the summer 2013 collection


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I'm waiting for my first Lancome polish to arrive.


	you will love it! which one did you get?


----------



## Naynadine (May 26, 2013)

Monsy said:


> you will love it! which one did you get?


  	Peach Mélodie. I got it in a set with some other Lancome makeup items.


----------



## Monsy (May 26, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Peach Mélodie. I got it in a set with some other Lancome makeup items.


	it is beautiful! great pick for spring and summer


----------



## MACina (May 27, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I've been so afraid to enter this thread! lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> hello to all npas !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

I saw Lancome polishes in person for the first time today. I'm surprised how small they are! The bottles look so much bigger to me in Monsy's pics.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree with Dominique.






Me too!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

Corally said:


> Well, I'm having hard time myself Med! I only have one Essie so far and I want to keep it that way but I don't think I can...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm going back for more!  I have a $2 off coupon that's burning a hole in my wallet!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

I have one Lancome----a pink one (no surprises there right?) that I purchased more than a year ago.  I did make a list of a few more that I'd like to try, resultant of Monsy's amazing swatches.  The bottles are very small, which surprised me when it arrived in the mail.  I think they're pretty cute!  I hope to get to them soon.


elkaknits said:


> Oh Naynadine I think you will like them.  Of course I only have experience with one color but the brush is wide and the formula really is a smooth flowing one coater.  I am always tempted to get more of them but it took me a month to pick out the one I did get.  I should get back to my uber picky self


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> it is beautiful! great pick for spring and summer


 Just the name alone sounds really Pretty ladies------



----------Runs off to look it up.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I've been so afraid to enter this thread! lol






Odelia---take off your shoes and stay a while!  





We love people who are enthusiastic addicted to about nail polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

I got both NPs from MAC's TR collection, wore and fell in love with Tropical, the bronze NP.  Be warned, it is so much prettier in person.  I keep looking at my nails. 









Prior to the Tropical mani I wore Chanel Bel Argus that barely lasted a day & a half.  I took the pick the morning after I had applied it.  I think I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

GORGEOUS!!!  This is one that's on my list.


Monsy said:


> Here is  Lancome simply aqua from the summer 2013 collection


----------



## MACina (May 27, 2013)

Pretty manis, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I can even imagine 1 coat of Tropical on top of Bel-Argus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Blue + bronzy glitter might look lovely!


Medgal07 said:


> I got both NPs from MAC's TR collection, wore and fell in love with Tropical, the bronze NP.  Be warned, it is so much prettier in person.  I keep looking at my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Pretty manis, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks MACina!  I would never have thought of that combination.  I'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## MRV (May 27, 2013)

Quote:


purplemaren said:


> My haul this week: Deborah Lippmann mermaids eyes, million dollar mermaid, and do the mermaid; zoya Stevie,London, and Miranda; and maybelline sandstorm and poolside. I tried to get the enchanters but was cartjacked. Boo. Oh well


  	Love the Mermaids and Pixies!


----------



## MRV (May 27, 2013)

Quote:


MACina said:


> Pretty manis, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That might be a bit difficult because Tropical has a brown base which could cover Bel-Argus.


  	A few manis:





  	Emily de Molly Serenity





  	Hare Palace Party


----------



## MACina (May 27, 2013)

Ahhh ok, I didn' t know that!
  	I thought it was "clear" glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	In that case it won' t work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Awesome manis, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Emily is my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's just gorgeous!! You did very well! Do tell us what kind of pigments & glitters you used.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 27, 2013)

I just read MRV' s post that Tropical has brown base.So I think that it won' t work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Too bad....bronzy glitter on top of dark blue should look very pretty.



Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MACina!  I would never have thought of that combination.  I'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## honey on boost (May 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's just gorgeous!! You did very well! Do tell us what kind of pigments & glitters you used.
> 
> ...


  	Emily de Molly Serenity I NEED YOU


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's just gorgeous!! You did very well! Do tell us what kind of pigments & glitters you used.
> 
> ...


  	I've been eyeing both of those polishes. Now I know I need to get them.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I got both NPs from MAC's TR collection, wore and fell in love with Tropical, the bronze NP.  Be warned, it is so much prettier in person.  I keep looking at my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Pretty!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Here is  Lancome simply aqua from the summer 2013 collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2013)

@Cartoonchic : Lancôme bottles are really small ( large pencil ) but cute too ! I have just 1 " Gris Angora ".

  	And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fellow NPAs !


----------



## Odelia (May 27, 2013)

I didn't run out of here fast enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's ok!  I've not given enough attention to my nails in a while.
  	I spent all of last night making up a shopping list and browsing swatches and trying to figure out a budget plan lol.
  	I'm really looking forward to getting my hands on some Enchanted Polish - or at least I will try to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	A England's  Burne-Jones Dream collection is so drool worthy.  I *need* Sleeping Palace!
  	I also haven't tried out any of the Pixie Dusts yet.  I think I will start with Stevie!

  	Also - I didn't even look twice at the Mac TR polishes when the collection released.  Didn't even consider them!  
  	...Now I'm eyeing them both up.  All the bad rep about Mac polishes kind of scared me away lol.

  	I can feel the nail polish waves pulling me in...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty!


  	Yes there is some duochrome in Bel-Argus ! Both are pretty, the TR polishes are sold out here, they are very very pretty !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I didn't run out of here fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  It's too late for you now.


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I saw Lancome polishes in person for the first time today. I'm surprised how small they are! The bottles look so much bigger to me in Monsy's pics.


  	yes they are tiny. 6ml compared to OPI or essie 15ml


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Just the name alone sounds really Pretty ladies------
> 
> 
> 
> ----------Runs off to look it up.


  	this is peach melodie


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

This is my

  	Chanel May + Darling Diva Cherubic











  	Picture Polish Paradise






  	kimibos, the sparkle in Paradise is insane! It's cloudy and my picture doesn't capture the sparkle at all. I do wish it was as opaque as it looks in the bottle. I was surprised that it's so sheer. My picture shows 2 coats, but I did 3 coats on my right hand to see if it would look more like the bottle. There wasn't much of a difference. The polish looks nice on me, but I think it would stand out more against my skin tone if it was as dark as it looks in the bottle. I'll apply a dark purple polish as a base the next time I wear it.

  	I'm doing a polish change tonight with David Bowie's Bulge.


----------



## kellyw (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> this is peach melodie


 So pretty! And I love the aqua too! Monsy, how are lancome formulas?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> this is peach melodie








 Gorgeous! But $15 for only 6ml? Now I understand what elkaknits means when she says Lancome polishes are technically more expensive than a Chanel. Good grief!


----------



## kellyw (May 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :eyelove:  Gorgeous! But $15 for only 6ml? Now I understand what elkaknits means when she says Lancome polishes are technically more expensive than a Chanel. Good grief!


 Oh wow that's crazy! I sure hope the formula is good for that price !


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

you are right guys

  	BUT formula is stunning and brush is something extraordinary. it is wide but it's not flat cut at the edge, it's rounded so it gives perfect manicure in one stroke 

  	they are worth the price ! and that comes from someone who does not usually buy HE polishes . i always stick with essie or opi but lancome stole my heart. 

  	once you get used to a brush and how easy it is to get perfect mani , any other polish you try after it you will realize how much more work it takes


----------



## kellyw (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> you are right guys  BUT formula is stunning and brush is something extraordinary. it is wide but it's not flat cut at the edge, it's rounded so it gives perfect manicure in one stroke   they are worth the price ! and that comes from someone who does not usually buy HE polishes . i always stick with essie or opi but lancome stole my heart.   once you get used to a brush and how easy it is to get perfect mani , any other polish you try after it you will realize how much more work it takes


 Thanks! I can't wait to try one!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

Polish haul spam! I managed to take these pictures last week after the rest of my hauls were delivered. I'm only getting around to sharing them now.










*Picture Polish*
*ROW 1:* Camo, Marine, Tango, Mirage, Revolution glitter base coat
*ROW 2:* Honey Dew, Peaches N' Cream, Candy, Citrus, Flirt
*ROW 3:* Paradise, Cosmos, Hope, Peacock, Monroe






*ROW 1:* YSL Corail Divin 5, Rose Baby Doll, Rouge Dada 6, Prune Minimale 7, Ice Coat 4
*ROW 2:* NARS Madness, Disco Inferno, Sharplines Duo

  	NARS Madness is a crazy bright orange. It's like orange juice on crack. I love it. I don't know why I originally said YSL Rose Baby Doll is a bright pink. It's not bright at all. It's more muted and very pretty. I was surprised to see that Prune Minimale has shimmer, but it's subtle on the nail. I only saw slight shimmer under light. Rouge Dada is the Bloomingdale's exclusive color. I thought it would be a magenta color based on the few swatches I saw of it online, but it's a red. Ice Coat is the last polish from the Tie & Dye collection that I had shipped from another Bloomingdale's store. I'm glad I got them all. I also found out the corresponding shades to each top coat.

  	Cool Coat = Corail Divin 5
	Pop Coat = Rose Renaissance 12
	Hip Coat = Violine Serrealiste 14
	Ice Coat = Bleu Majorelle 18







  	Dollish Pollish YABBA DABBA DO!, Purple Nurples, Care Bear Stare, Who Lives in a Pineapple Under the Sea?







  	Jindie Nails Fantastical, Taste Like Snozeberries, Princess Breath, Snow Angels







  	Scofflaw Nail Varnish David Bowie's Bulge; Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet, Rococo Grandeur
  	I can not even begin to express my excitement for my new indie glitters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















*Deborah Lippmann*
*ROW 1:* (all from the Lippmann Get Nailed set) Before He Cheats, It's Raining Men, Ridge Filler Base Coat, Addicted to Speed Ultra Quick Dry Topcoat
*ROW 2:* Million Dollar Mermaid, Do The Mermaid, I'm Not Edible, Between The Sheets, Waking Up In Vegas





  	Deborah Lippmann Get Nailed Set


  	I really like the Lippmann sit. The bag is foldable. I thought the bag was going to be a carry case. I think I'm going to move my manicure supplies to this bag. I tried the nail polish remover. It works the same as Zoya Remove+ in my opinion. I didn't see any major difference when removing glitters. I'd probably be upset if I paid full price for it. I'm glad I got it in the set with a discount. Remove+ is a much better deal in my opinion. You get 8oz for $10. The Lippmann remover is 4oz for $19. I do, however, really like the Lippmann cuticle remover. It worked quickly and effectively without being too harsh or strong. I can see myself buying it again.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> you are right guys
> 
> BUT formula is stunning and brush is something extraordinary. it is wide but it's not flat cut at the edge, it's rounded so it gives perfect manicure in one stroke
> 
> ...


	Is the brush like the wide Dior and YSL brushes? I'm completely fond of wide brushes now because of those brands.


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

Yes it is very similar. It is closest to YSL


----------



## Odelia (May 27, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before or not - sorry if it has!  

  	Essie Fall 2013: http://www.nailderella.com/2013/05/essie-fall-2013-for-twill-of-it.html

  	For the twill of it looks interesting


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

nice! i love essie fall collections they are my favs

  	Butter London Sunbaker


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It's just gorgeous!! You did very well! Do tell us what kind of pigments & glitters you used.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

Me too CC!!!  I think the wider brushes make polishing easier and faster.


Odelia said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted before or not - sorry if it has!
> 
> Essie Fall 2013: http://www.nailderella.com/2013/05/essie-fall-2013-for-twill-of-it.html
> 
> For the twill of it looks interesting


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Monsy!


CartoonChic said:


> This is my
> 
> Chanel May + Darling Diva Cherubic
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

Very pretty Monsy.  Sunbaker remains amongst my untrieds, but you're making me want to move it to the top of that list to try it sooner!!


Monsy said:


> nice! i love essie fall collections they are my favs
> 
> Butter London Sunbaker


----------



## Medgal07 (May 27, 2013)

GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS CC, but as my husband would say,"*honey you *
*                     have a problem*"!  But then what does he know?  We can check into the *Betty Ford* clinic 
                     together!  






CartoonChic said:


> Ice Coat = Bleu Majorelle 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (May 27, 2013)

Monsy said:


> nice! i love essie fall collections they are my favs
> 
> Butter London Sunbaker


  	You know usually I wouldn't pay attention to this type of color because it's so not "ME" but man you make it look good


----------



## honey on boost (May 27, 2013)

Got this polish a while back from a VERY sweet friend but I've been waiting for summer to wear them. I couldn't wait any longer and I'm glad I didn't! This is going to get a lot of use this summer. I believe it was from the Neon collection and it's called Mrs. Brightsight


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

thank you honey 

  	i am not into this kind of color either, it's just not "me" but this one has really good texture. it is HOT


----------



## Monsy (May 27, 2013)

for anyone considering Lancome I would recommend these colors

  	Gris Angora





  	Rose Macaron






  	Bleu de flore


----------



## MACina (May 27, 2013)

GORGEOUS manis, Monsy and CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Ice Coat = Bleu Majorelle 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 27, 2013)

honey on boost and Monsy, I *really adore* your manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Your nails have such a pretty shape and you always do them in a perfect way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Monsy said:


> for anyone considering Lancome I would recommend these colors
> 
> Gris Angora
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comments about my manis and hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Monsy said:


> for anyone considering Lancome I would recommend these colors
> 
> Gris Angora
> 
> ...








 Gorgeous manis! They're so perfect.

  	Monsy, you're making it very difficult to resist the Lancomes. The colors are stunning, they have wide brushes and you say the formula is great. Argh! I also love the accent nail with the flower. Very cute. Did you use one of those dotting tools?


----------



## MRV (May 28, 2013)

Dang, I just received two Mermaids - Million Dollar and Do the Mermaid. Although Do the Mermaid (purple) is not the one I ordered. I ordered the pink one! It must be the NP Gods working: initially I wanted to get the ones I just received but then decided to order the pink first. I don't know if there's any sense changing it becauce I'm going to order the rest later anyways.


----------



## Anneri (May 28, 2013)

Great hauls and manis!!!

  	CC, I saw your haul and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
  	I wanna be you or Medgal when I grow up!

  	MRV, my purple Franken was a generous dose of Mac's Push the Edge, Softwash Grey and Reflects Pearl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And that's my next attempt: I chucked some turqoise piggies into a very disappointing glitter top coat. Now it looks like Mac's Undercurrent p/g:



  	It's a smidgen greener irl and the awesome blue sparkles are invisible in that pic. Boo!


----------



## MRV (May 28, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> Got this polish a while back from a VERY sweet friend but I've been waiting for summer to wear them. I couldn't wait any longer and I'm glad I didn't! This is going to get a lot of use this summer. I believe it was from the Neon collection and it's called Mrs. Brightsight


  	Such a cute coral!


----------



## MRV (May 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Great hauls and manis!!!
> 
> CC, I saw your haul and
> 
> ...








 I have a problem - I'm already overgrown! What to do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you for the franken info! I think I'm going to order some glitters and a polish base. The turquoise looks beautiful!


----------



## Honi (May 28, 2013)

Odelia said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted before or not - sorry if it has!
> 
> Essie Fall 2013: http://www.nailderella.com/2013/05/essie-fall-2013-for-twill-of-it.html
> 
> For the twill of it looks interesting


  	Ahhh For the Twill is GORGEOUS! I already know I need it.. Lovely <3


----------



## Anneri (May 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> I have a problem - I'm already overgrown! What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hah, I'm quite old - but grown up? NO!


----------



## Monsy (May 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Gorgeous manis! They're so perfect.
> Monsy, you're making it very difficult to resist the Lancomes. The colors are stunning, they have wide brushes and you say the formula is great. Argh! I also love the accent nail with the flower. Very cute. Did you use one of those dotting tools?


  	Yes, i got some on ebay. I have no idea how to do nail art, this is best i can do lol


----------



## Monsy (May 28, 2013)

Lancome Summer 2013 ultramarine green


----------



## MACina (May 28, 2013)

Wow, really.....stunning, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Great hauls and manis!!!
> 
> CC, I saw your haul and
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 28, 2013)

Beautiful, this color definitely screams summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Lancome Summer 2013 ultramarine green


----------



## Dominique33 (May 28, 2013)

@ CARTOONCHIC : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG ! Can't believe my eyes
  	@Monsy : great manis
  	@MRV : pretty too !

  	Hope I didn't forget anyone, there are so many manis and so many polishes !!!


----------



## hazyday (May 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Ice Coat = Bleu Majorelle 18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














 I am positively DROOLING! AH-MAZING!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

Monsy said:


> for anyone considering Lancome I would recommend these colors
> 
> Gris Angora
> 
> ...


 Thanks for these recommendations!  I've exceeded my self-imposed monthly NP limit but I've added these to my list.  I just hope I can wait until June!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Summer 2013 ultramarine green






Just added this to the list too!!!!  Maybe I'lll designate next month Lancome Month!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

It looks like a really pretty turquoise---I rather like it!  	Quote:  	And that's my next attempt: I chucked some turqoise piggies into a very disappointing glitter top coat.   

  	It's a smidgen greener irl and the awesome blue sparkles are invisible in that pic. Boo!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

My three little Chanels arrived today, along with the balance of my TR collection picks:






Left:       Paparazzi
Top:       Starlet
Bottom:  Cinema


----------



## hazyday (May 28, 2013)

Is anyone getting any polish from All About Orange?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 28, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Yes, i got some on ebay. I have no idea how to do nail art, this is best i can do lol


  	I saw some cheap dotting tools by Essence when I was trying to find their peel away glitter base coat. I may pick them up.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 28, 2013)

omg been gone for a few days have too much to catch up on! lol  food poisoning, midterms and soon another move. to a new apartment are trying to distract me from my beloved np!!!  what's new in np lan ladies? have I missed anything? loll  I got Nopi Still into Pink at target for $3 today.....  my china glazes arrived Saturday..... I wish I had had money to get an enchanted np and the new a England's but Oh well. eventually!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Polish haul spam! I managed to take these pictures last week after the rest of my hauls were delivered. I'm only getting around to sharing them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this literally took my breath away!!! lol I'm green with envy CC!! can't wait to see the bulge hahhahaha!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 28, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Is anyone getting any polish from All About Orange?


 maybe I gotta swatch and compare ( do research lol) to others I already have...


----------



## hazyday (May 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> omg been gone for a few days have too much to catch up on! lol  food poisoning, midterms and soon another move. to a new apartment are trying to distract me from my beloved np!!!  what's new in np lan ladies? have I missed anything? loll  I got Nopi Still into Pink at target for $3 today.....  my china glazes arrived Saturday..... I wish I had had money to get an enchanted np and the new a England's but Oh well. eventually!!!


  Still Into Pink is so amazing. Definitely one of my favorite pinks. Great formula too!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Is anyone getting any polish from All About Orange?


 I hadn't planned to only because I have quite a few orange NPs.  Are you?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my china glazes arrived Saturday..... I wish I had had money to get an enchanted np and the new a England's but Oh well. eventually!!!


 Good to hear you're feeling better and getting over other hurdles Naughtyp.  Good luck with your move


----------



## Naughtyp (May 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Good to hear you're feeling better and getting over other hurdles Naughtyp.  Good luck with your move[/COLOR]:bouquet:


thanks med  now I just need to go and re read the thread for tips on moving np: that's was in THIS thread right? lol can u remember ? cuz I cant! lol I've missed all of u


----------



## Naughtyp (May 28, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Still Into Pink is so amazing. Definitely one of my favorite pinks. Great formula too!


bit is a great color! I painted my nails before work and it dried so quick! just need to add a topcoat when I get home


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Naughtyp [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/7440#post_2398793 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> 
> thanks med
> ...


  	Very bad idea but all boyfriends in the world have such ideas I fear LOL   	. Yes use bubble wrap ( quite a lot for each bottle ), I did the same when I moved out, my beauty products arrived MIB so to say and there were many perfumes and fragile bottles and pans.


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> My three little Chanels arrived today, along with the balance of my TR collection picks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








You are going to love the BMS quad!


  	So I had to put DL Million $ Mermaid next on my nails (fingers pull awfully red in the pic again  ). Love the glow!


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2013)

This is what we all _need! _Forget fast drying topcoats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.ebay.com/itm/2013-Hot-Hand-Nail-Polish-Blower-Dryer-Fingernails-Cute-New-Nail-Art-Monkey-C1MY-/380647773254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a0601446


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

OMG that's priceless! My bf would very likely had me institutionalised if he ever found me sitting in front of a little monkey holding my fingers to its mouth!


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

I hope you have your seatbelts fastened, Ladies, because I bring you the most epic haul you'll ever see, courtesy of *Buick* and me.
  	Kiko had 20% off everything, and this is what happened when two npas share one haul:





  	And here again, after I unwrapped them all:




  	And I already started to swatch mine:


----------



## Honi (May 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I hope you have your seatbelts fastened, Ladies, because I bring you the most epic haul you'll ever see, courtesy of Buick and me.
> Kiko had 20% off everything, and this is what happened:
> 
> 
> ...


  	Drewl.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

.....OMG!


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

................Whoa, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	What an awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> I hope you have your seatbelts fastened, Ladies, because I bring you the most epic haul you'll ever see, courtesy of Buick and me.
> Kiko had 20% off everything, and this is what happened:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> ................Whoa, Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well, most of it is Buick's. I just got the whole parcel and will send the rest to her.

  	After I petted all the bottles, of course.


----------



## honey on boost (May 29, 2013)

TY everyone for the compliments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> I hope you have your seatbelts fastened, Ladies, because I bring you the most epic haul you'll ever see, courtesy of *Buick* and me.
> Kiko had 20% off everything, and this is what happened when two npas share one haul:
> 
> 
> ...








 nice haul ladies!! Will either of you be swatching all of them? I'm eager to get more but finding swatches online is tough.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 		 			Well, most of it is Buick's. I just got the whole parcel and will send the rest to her.

 		 			After I petted all the bottles, of course.



  	Yeah, yours truly went ever so slightly nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But come on, at EUR2 a pop? Resistance is futile...

  	Anneri, I can't thank you enough. You're a star!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x 1000000000


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> nice haul ladies!! Will either of you be swatching all of them? I'm eager to get more but finding swatches online is tough.


  	Well, I already swatched mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The rest are Buick's responsibility. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And, come on, she's the queen of the swatch wheels!

  	You'll definitely see some manis with them soon!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> nice haul ladies!! Will either of you be swatching all of them? I'm eager to get more but finding swatches online is tough.


  	I'll swatch them as soon as I receive them. I'm short on nail wheels so I placed an order for another 10 last week but I think I have 1-2 left from the last batch.

  	Actually, I have 3 more but one of the nail thingies on each of them has a very small chip at the end. So small, that it wouldn't matter a jot to a normal, balanced individual. But it drives me nuts!


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, yours truly went ever so slightly nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	Awww! It was so much fun, m'dear!


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

Hi ladies, long time no see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Life has been very hectic for me the past few months, but luckily things have slowed down a bit so i can be a bit more online again  Missed you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't stop hauling tho, will post a picture of it all later on lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So how's everyone?


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi ladies, long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yaay you're back! :wave: I missed you! :hug:


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Anneri said:
> 
> 
> > Well, most of it is Buick's. I just got the whole parcel and will send the rest to her.  After I petted all the bottles, of course.
> ...


  I'm so jealous right now!! So many gorgeous Kiko's coming your way. :hot:


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

...yes, of course!!!


Anneri said:


> Well, most of it is Buick's. I just got the whole parcel and will send the rest to her.
> 
> *After I petted all the bottles*, of course.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

....absolutely!


  	Enjoy your haul, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Yeah, yours truly went ever so slightly nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

....Hallo Liz, so nice to see you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> Hi ladies, long time no see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (May 29, 2013)

My current mani, I wanted it to be more duochrome but it is nice nevertheless. I'm not overly extatic, but it's quite beautiful if you look away from its intended duochrome-ness.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

Picasa OT....the technician was here yesterday but couldn' t find the error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So still no pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	He will come back next week for more up dates and will try it again!
  	He wants to talk to his co-workers at the company.Maybe one of them has an idea.

  	FINGERS CROSSED that he can make it work again then...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

LOVEEEEEEEEEE, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Especially the green sheen is awesome.I love blues with green sheen!



Honi said:


> My current mani, I wanted it to be more duochrome but it is nice nevertheless. I'm not overly extatic, but it's quite beautiful if you look away from its intended duochrome-ness.


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

Aww thanks girls, good to be back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MACina said:


> ....Hallo Liz, so nice to see you back


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

Liz! Good to see you again and let's hope that life turns less hectic for you!


  	Honi, love the mani! Wonderful colour, even if it's not as duochromey as you wished.

  	Macina, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

Hi Anneri, thanks, i really hope so too 
  	Was browsing btw through the pictures of this thread and saw you got engaged about a month ago, congratulations, i'm really happy for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Liz! Good to see you again and let's hope that life turns less hectic for you!
> 
> 
> Honi, love the mani! Wonderful colour, even if it's not as duochromey as you wished.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Today's Mani---MAC's 'Scorching Haute'  I'm starting to like glitter NPs! 






 Oh no!  I came, I saw and I was bitten!!!  I blame (and love) all of you NPAs


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

Honi said:


> My current mani, I wanted it to be more duochrome but it is nice nevertheless. I'm not overly extatic, but it's quite beautiful if you look away from its intended duochrome-ness.


  	Who needs duochrome when you've got such rich, vibrant blue. I skipped this collection because I was concerned about brush strokes. Looks like I needn't have worried


----------



## honey on boost (May 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> Picasa OT....the technician was here yesterday but couldn' t find the error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh no! That stinks.. Have you tried flickr or photobucket in the meantime?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Yes it is very similar. It is closest to YSL


 BTW, iIs it true that YSL is Lancome Couture?  Just curious


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls. I present you my Black Cat wheelie!





 				1 				She's In Parties  				11 				We Can Pickle That 				2 				Sweet Dreams  				12 				Put A Bird On It 				3 				The Dream Of The 90s Is Still Alive  				13 				Women & Women First 				4 				Vogue  				14 				Pretty Girls Make Graves 				5 				Punk Rock Girl  				15 				Lips Like Sugar 				6 				Tetris  				16 				Hong Kong Garden 				7 				Double Rainbow  				17 				Fantasea 				8 				Lucky Star  				18 				Cruel Summer 				9 				Let Them Eat Cake  				19 				- 				10 				Sanitation Twins  				20 				-
 
  	As if that wasn't gorgeus enough, here are some bottle pics. Same order as wheel.



 

 

 



  	Phew.


----------



## Monsy (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> BTW, iIs it true that YSL is Lancome Couture?  Just curious


	they are just both owned by Loreal


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see the swatches. I need to get a list ready for my trip later this year.


  	Sweet! Got your flights etc. sorted already?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> I have a problem - I'm already overgrown! What to do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls. I present you my Black Cat wheelie!
> 
> 
> 1She's In Parties 11We Can Pickle That2Sweet Dreams 12Put A Bird On It3The Dream Of The 90s Is Still Alive 13Women & Women First4Vogue 14Pretty Girls Make Graves5Punk Rock Girl 15Lips Like Sugar6Tetris 16Hong Kong Garden7Double Rainbow 17Fantasea8Lucky Star 18Cruel Summer9Let Them Eat Cake 19-10Sanitation Twins 20-
> ...


  Those polishes!! Gorgeouus.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

Me again, this time with my Harlow&co haul that arrived this morning. Harlow&co rock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Happy Hands: Afternoon Thunderstorms - Am I Not Yours - Metal Heart





  	KBShimmer: Watercolour - Don't Teal Anyone




  	Cirque: Dark Horse - French Roast (these two look meh in this pic but they're anything but)


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

Oh, my LLarowe order (complete with _The Bulge_) arrived today too. Expect more spam soon...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking forward to trying out both quads, but BMS in particular.  I was sucked in by the green E/S.  I like DL MDM on you better than I did on me. It looks great on you!  It shows better on longer nails, me thinks!!


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

Thank you, Anneri!


Medgal07 said:


> Today's Mani---MAC's 'Scorching Haute'  I'm starting to like glitter NPs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

I'm so buying that! Two of my favourite things in the world, NP and monkeys, combined into one useless plastic gizmo. What more can a girl want?


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

I have an imageshack account too but somehow I find it difficult to work with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Picasa is so easy and perfect for a computer dummy like me...



honey on boost said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see the swatches. I need to get a list ready for my trip later this year.
> 
> Welcome back Liz! We missed you around here.. can't wait to see your haul.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

.....PRETTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls. I present you my Black Cat wheelie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow!  What an awesome haul--totally drooling over the colors too.  Way to go Anneri & Buick!!


MACina said:


> Picasa OT....the technician was here yesterday but couldn' t find the error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

_Am I Not Yours_ and _Don' t Teal Anyone_ are stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Me again, this time with my Harlow&co haul that arrived this morning. Harlow&co rock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

Thank you so much, Medgal.Yes, it is really very frustrating....I miss posting pics sooooo much!


Medgal07 said:


> Wow, wow, wow!  What an awesome haul--totally drooling over the colors too.  Way to go Anneri & Buick!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Amazing Buick.  Like CC, you are so organized and this presentation looks like a nail polish AD!  Just stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm always intrigued by the names---like 'Put A Bird On It'.  I thought of Carrie Bradshaw's (SATC) wedding veil/hat/contraption. 


BuickMackane said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls. I present you my Black Cat wheelie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (May 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> I have an imageshack account too but somehow I find it difficult to work with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I agree I don't know why but Imageshack is a bit confusing for me too


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm so buying that! Two of my favourite things in the world, NP and monkeys, combined into one useless plastic gizmo. What more can a girl want?






Go for it Buick---and don't forget to name your monkey.  Better yet, have a contest and let everyone submit two names.  Then have a vote and voila---your monkey will have a name!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Oh you're killing me Buick----this is some dangerous crack NP haulage.  So beautiful and enticing! 
I will not haul NP until next month; I will not haul NP until next month;I will not haul NP until next month;I will not haul NP until next month;I will not haul NP until next month!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Oh, my LLarowe order (complete with _The Bulge_) arrived today too. Expect more spam soon...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> You got the glitter bug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you so much, Medgal.Yes, it is really very frustrating....I miss posting pics sooooo much!


 You'll have lots of good things to show us---you're still taking pics, YES????


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> this literally took my breath away!!! lol I'm green with envy CC!! can't wait to see the bulge hahhahaha!!!


	Sorry you weren't feeling well. Hope you're feeling better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I should be able to flash a pic of the bulge tomorrow. Lol! I paired it with Butter London Slapper on my hands, and Illamasqua Venous on my feet. I think it turned out great. The formula is fantastic. I also tried the Picture Polish Revolution base coat. That's 4 polishes off my untrieds list. Only 411 to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm doing a polish change in a few days. I'm curious to see how well Revolution helps to remove glitters. I'm going to wear Dollish Polish Who Lives in a Pineapple Under the Sea? paired with a yellow next.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS CC, but as my husband would say,"*honey you *
> *                     have a problem*"!  But then what does he know?  We can check into the *Betty Ford* clinic
> together!


  	To quote Ms. Ross, "If there's a cure for this, I don't want it. If there's a remedy, I'll run from it."


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/7440#post_2398850 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



I want to see *The Bulge *please!!  We've been hearing about it so bring it on!!!!



  	Medgal wants to see _The Bulge_? Medgal shall see _The Bulge_.


  	Behold, _The Bulge_. And monkey.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> You got the glitter bug! It looks fab. I would wear more glitters but man they drive me insane when taking them off.
> 
> 
> Yep! Flying into Spain mid October then Morocco for a couple of days then we're headed off to a 7 day cruise. I can't wait for it to be October already.
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

I gave up some time ago but will start again as soon as it works again!


Medgal07 said:


> You'll have lots of good things to show us---*you're still taking pics, YES????*


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> To quote Ms. Ross, "If there's a cure for this, I don't want it. If there's a remedy, I'll run from it."


 LOL---CC, wait forrrrrrrrrr meeeeeeee


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

The monkey is sooooooooooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Medgal wants to see _The Bulge_? Medgal shall see _The Bulge_.
> 
> 
> Behold, _The Bulge_. And monkey.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

I was getting ready to post a comment and looked over at the NP thread images---saw that monkey w/the NP on his head and I lost it!!!   Composes self---now, have you ladies seen the Chalk Board Mani???

  	http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?skuId=1488568&productId=P379405&om_mmc=ret-us%2Bnews1%2B20130529%2Bnp%2Bvib-pl-ciatechalkboard&emtc=us%2Bnews1%2B20130529%2Bnp%2Bvib&ematg=2353295388&dcid=536210:24614297338:37939980


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's Mani---MAC's 'Scorching Haute'  I'm starting to like glitter NPs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous! I tend to wear glitters only on a few nails as accents. I think I would go crazy removing them from every nail.

  	I think I've missed a few posts. MRV, love Million Dollar Mermaid. I so can't wait to wear mine.

  	Buick, fantastic haul!


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I was getting ready to post a comment and looked over at the NP thread images---saw that monkey w/the NP on his head and I lost it!!!   Composes self---now, have you ladies seen the Chalk Board Mani???
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?skuId=1488568&productId=P379405&om_mmc=ret-us%2Bnews1%2B20130529%2Bnp%2Bvib-pl-ciatechalkboard&emtc=us%2Bnews1%2B20130529%2Bnp%2Bvib&ematg=2353295388&dcid=536210:24614297338:37939980


	I've seen it at BBB:
http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/03/ciate-chalkboard-manicure-swatch.html

  	I found it rather cute! But ciate is always so gimmicky and I don't know if I would even bother. I've got some of their Caviar pearls and haven't even used them.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

I should have known you were responsible for the monkey---nearly wet my pants laughing at the pic as shown in the upper right corner of thread images--saw it before your post here.






I like _The Bulge_---forget the queen---All hail _The Bulge!  _Is the color true to camera?  Is it pink/salmon?  Very pretty!


BuickMackane said:


> Medgal wants to see _The Bulge_? Medgal shall see _The Bulge_.
> 
> 
> Behold, _The Bulge_. And monkey.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I was getting ready to post a comment and looked over at the NP thread images---saw that monkey w/the NP on his head and I lost it!!!   Composes self---now, have you ladies seen the Chalk Board Mani???
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?skuId=1488568&productId=P379405&om_mmc=ret-us%2Bnews1%2B20130529%2Bnp%2Bvib-pl-ciatechalkboard&emtc=us%2Bnews1%2B20130529%2Bnp%2Bvib&ematg=2353295388&dcid=536210:24614297338:37939980


  	I posted about the chalk board mani before. I'm sure the post got lost in the sauce, but this thread moves as fast as we haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Thankfully, the air comes out of the monkey's mouth and not the other end.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Adorable! I think this is the best haul photo ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thankfully, the air comes out of the monkey's mouth and not the other end.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

.....CartoonChic, OMG!!!!!!! I cannot stop laughing....help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











CartoonChic said:


> Thankfully, the air comes out of the monkey's mouth and not the other end.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2013)

OMG CartoonChic !


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2013)

I was just passing by and suddenly I read and saw this ! The monkey lol !


----------



## honey on boost (May 29, 2013)

I think the only way my bf would approve of it is if it was coming out the other end


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thankfully, the air comes out of the monkey's mouth *and not the other end.*


  	Now _that's _something I would buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Aw, the np thread isn't as much fun since I can't see any pics. But I have seen that monkey before, so I knew what you guys were talking about.

  	I got my Lancome set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to post a pic, because the box it came in looks so nice, but my phone is not cooperating.
  	I'm actually really liking the wide brush, haven't seen anything like that before. The shape of it seems to make applying much easier.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

.......honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> I think the only way my bf would approve of it is if it was coming out the other end


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

.......woohoo!!!!!!


	Enjoy, Naynadine!



Naynadine said:


> Now _that's _something I would buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I think the only way my bf would approve of it is if it was coming out the other end


  	LOL. Only in the NP thread!


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2013)

Eh, you get the idea. Idk why it's so dark, and ignore the filter, lol, I was trying a new way to upload it and it wouldn't let me use the original.


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Eh, you get the idea. Idk why it's so dark, and ignore the filter, lol, I was trying a new way to upload it and it wouldn't let me use the original.


	Looks beautiful!

  	What are in the boxes? Blush? Powder?


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Looks beautiful!
> What are in the boxes? Blush? Powder?


  	Yes, it's the pink blush out of the two from that collection (made me realise once again that intense pink blushes are not for me, will stay away from shades like that in the future), and the eye shadow in Sugar Rose. The lippie is a balm that looks bright almost neon pink in the tube, but is sheer on the lips. I have only swatched the polish so far, but the color is really pretty, can't wait to wear it. I'm still trying to grow my nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm testing a nail care pen at the moment, let's see if that does anything to make them stronger.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, it's the pink blush out of the two from that collection (made me realise once again that intense pink blushes are not for me, will stay away from shades like that in the future), and the eye shadow in Sugar Rose. The lippie is a balm that looks bright almost neon pink in the tube, but is sheer on the lips. I have only swatched the polish so far, but the color is really pretty, can't wait to wear it. I'm still trying to grow my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's a beautiful set, so lovely !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the balm ( only the balm in fact ), it looks neon but it's really very sheer I think. The blush looks very pretty, we don't have such a set here, maybe on Lancôme website, LE editions are not available at Sephora or elsewhere, we just have the Gloss in Love, some new lipsticks Rouges in Love, 1 balm and some polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2013)

http://www.lancome.fr/_fr/_fr/maqui...mpia-le-tan/la-minaudiere-in-love-22301c.aspx

  	I found this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is an exclusive but 1950 € well, I'll pass ! 10 LE sets, the price is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	But your set is not available !


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> http://www.lancome.fr/_fr/_fr/maqui...mpia-le-tan/la-minaudiere-in-love-22301c.aspx
> 
> I found this
> 
> ...








  	I believe mine is more like a press sample set, and not meant to be for sale. Got it from ebay.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 29, 2013)

Glad you could get that set, it's really pretty !


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2013)

Did we see these yet?

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/china-glaze-fall-2013-autumn-nights-collection-info-photos.html

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/china-glaze-fall-2013-on-the-horizon-collection-info-photos.html

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/...ctions-calendar-info-photos-launch-dates.html

  	I'm kinda interested in the black textured one from the Halloween colection.


----------



## Liz2012 (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will take some pics of my recent hauls tomorrow, already dark here atm 

  	And Buick & Anneri, please let me know if you like the Kiko polishes once you've tried them, i'm planning a trip to Oberhausen next saturday and they have a Kiko store there if i'm not mistaken. Maybe i'll haul some then if the formula is nice 



CartoonChic said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thankfully, the air comes out of the monkey's mouth and not the other end.








 If you study the 'wind' pic, I'm not so sure where it comes from...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Now _that's _something I would buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That's great Naynadine.  Which ones are in your set?  I'm constructing my Lancome list, so I'm also eager to hear _your_ thoughts.  The colors are so beautiful, and I got good recommendations from Monsy.  We need our ability to post pics---to many tech problems these days, I fear.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2013)

Hi ladies! I haven't posted for weeks, don't really know why, I've been reading all along, and I've posted on some others, but not here for some reason. Weird. I've not been too well - picked up a nasty chest infection and I still have a bad cough, sooo annoying - but that's no excuse! Anyway, I'm here now...

  	CC - a-freaking-mazing haul as always!

  	Anneri - love your frankens!



BuickMackane said:


> I want to see *The Bulge *please!!  We've been hearing about it so bring it on!!!!
> 
> Medgal wants to see _The Bulge_? Medgal shall see _The Bulge_.
> 
> ...


  	Seriously, that IS the best NP pic ever. He's cute. And I think he looks a bit like you


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2013)

And now my turn to post pics.

  	I finally caved and ordered some of the Color Club holos. These are Blue Heaven (which they sent me instead of Cloud Nine, oh well!), Angel Kiss, Kismet, then Over The Moon, Miss Bliss, Eternal Beauty. I've just worn Angel Kiss so far...



 



  	I have hauled more since then, but didn't take photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See, told you I've been ill! I got the Dior Bahia duo and all the new Models Own flakies. I think that was all!

  	Orange was my theme colour for May, so I have a few orange manis:





  	Leighton Denny Hanky Panky - this was terrible! It was streaky and draggy and brushstroky and chipped almost instantly. 





  	Models Own Tropical Sun





  	My "All About Orange" mani - or what I dubbed my "Juiced" mani LOL. Dirt cheap too, I think the 3 polishes I used for this cost less in total than 1 Essie! 
  	If I remember rightly, it's Sinful Colours Cloud 9, Maybelline Color Show Shock Wave and W7 Sunset 

  	Then we have a couple more of my favourite A-Englands (dying to get my hands on the new collection - payday soon  )



 



  	Ascalon, Holy Grail

  	And finally, I had a bit of a play with my nail wheels, swatched my glitters and a couple of sheerer polishes over black and white. Same order on each, not sure I can remember what they are though, oops.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

I went and ordered the pink and blue Lippmann Mermaid polishes, Mermaid's Kiss and Mermaid's Eyes. The orange and purple Mermaids have disappeared from Nordstrom's site. I haven't seen anything that said the Mermaids are LE, so they could be restocked. I just didn't want to take that chance. The pink and blue Mermaids are the two colors I still needed to get. YSL Corail Colisee and Rose Renaissance also jumped into my cart.

  	That's a pretty set, Naynadine. I think I'm going to give in to the Lancome peer pressure soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted for weeks, don't really know why, I've been reading all along, and I've posted on some others, but not here for some reason. Weird. I've not been too well - picked up a nasty chest infection and I still have a bad cough, sooo annoying - but that's no excuse! Anyway, I'm here now...
> 
> CC - a-freaking-mazing haul as always!
> 
> ...


	Jenny! Great to have you back as well. Sorry that you've been ill. Glad you're feeling better.

  	Beautiful manis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I especially love your Juiced mani. I just noticed it's a triad mani, too!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 29, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



Huge fail---went to the pharmacy w/a $2 off coupon for Essie Summer collex.  I picked up *Rock the Boat* (Pale blue w/shimmer).



It was only one itty bitty NP--shouldn't count against me!


  	You were already over your limit this month, so, nope, doesn't count.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Ladies--psst.  Come closer---did you hear the stir that Buick is causing in the TR thread??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yep---saw it for myself.  Her stunningly beautiful photo has even generated a marriage proposal.  I'm not surprised because she is GORGEOUS!!!  Check it out!!


----------



## Corally (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ladies--psst.  Come closer---did you hear the stir that Buick is causing in the TR thread??? :nods:  Yep---saw it for myself.  Her stunningly beautiful photo has even generated a marriage proposal.  I'm not surprised because she is GORGEOUS!!!  Check it out!![/COLOR]


 OH MED!! :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You were already over your limit this month, so, nope, doesn't count.


 Thank you CC--you're very supportive and enabling encouraging!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Did we see these yet?
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/china-glaze-fall-2013-autumn-nights-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


 Pass on the feather NPs but would have some fun on Halloween with the glow polish.


----------



## Naynadine (May 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Ladies--psst.  Come closer---did you hear the stir that Buick is causing in the TR thread???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	A marriage proposal? I gotta check that out. Wouldn't a Specktra wedding be great?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> The brush looks like the most foolproof one I've come across. Perfect for someone like me who is a klutz at applying polish.
> 
> 
> A marriage proposal? I gotta check that out. Wouldn't a Specktra wedding be great?


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

......this is going to be an awesome trip, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Yep!* Flying into Spain mid October then Morocco for a couple of days then we're headed off to a 7 day cruise.* I can't wait for it to be October already.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

.....wow, the set looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Eh, you get the idea. Idk why it's so dark, and ignore the filter, lol, I was trying a new way to upload it and it wouldn't let me use the original.


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

....suuuuuuuuuuper pretty....but but but the price.....


Naynadine said:


> Did we see these yet?
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/china-glaze-fall-2013-autumn-nights-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

At first....I am so glad that you are feeling a bit better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Thank you so much, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I didn' t know that you can do that....I have no idea how it woks,though, but maybe I should try it.



jennyap said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted for weeks, don't really know why, I've been reading all along, and I've posted on some others, but not here for some reason. Weird. I've not been too well - picked up a nasty chest infection and I still have a bad cough, sooo annoying - but that's no excuse! Anyway, I'm here now...
> 
> CC - a-freaking-mazing haul as always!
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> The brush looks like the most foolproof one I've come across. Perfect for someone like me who is a klutz at applying polish.
> 
> 
> A marriage proposal? I gotta check that out. Wouldn't a Specktra wedding be great?


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

MACina said:


> At first....I am so glad that you are feeling a bit better :hug:   Thank you so much, Jenny :bouquet:   I didn' t know that you can do that....I have no idea how it woks,though, but maybe I should try it


  Thank you!  You totally should try it. You just need to know where the picture is on your PC. I keep a folder on my desktop called Makeup Swatches and I copy any pictures I want to upload into it so I can find them easily.  To put them on here, when you click on the picture button you get the option to upload or link to a URL. (I can't remember the exact wording cos I'm on my phone right now). When you choose to upload, it brings up a dialog box to browse to the location of your photos. Once you find them you click on the one you want (or if you want several hold CTRL while you select them) and hit enter, then click on Submit once they're uploaded.   If you get stuck I will try do a picture tutorial at the weekend!


----------



## MRV (May 30, 2013)

Quote:


BuickMackane said:


> Medgal wants to see _The Bulge_? Medgal shall see _The Bulge_.
> 
> 
> Behold, _The Bulge_. And monkey.


----------



## Honi (May 30, 2013)

I cant stop laughing at that monkey, hilarious!


----------



## MRV (May 30, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> Ladies--psst.  Come closer---did you hear the stir that Buick is causing in the TR thread???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Had to run and look as I have not had time to read the other threads. She _is_ beautiful! Who's the happy prince(?)?


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2013)

The monkey has quite a dreamy look in his eyes, it's hypnotising...
  	I *might* have just ordered my first Guerlain polish. I had that cart filled for like weeks now, I wanted to wait at least till next month to place my order, but I just got a 10% coupon in my inbox and they never have those, so yeah... waiting any longer was impossible. So there went my June budget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I blame the monkey.

  	I was browsing ebay for nail polish & nail stuff, I ususally don't do that except for CG, CC, etc. They have some really cute cheap ones, has anyone tried these?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Glitzer-Nage...DE_Beauty_Make_Up_Make_Up&hash=item5d3f169e37

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Glitzer-Nage...697&pid=100005&prg=7497&rk=3&sd=400490405431&

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Glitzer-Nage...DE_Beauty_Make_Up_Make_Up&hash=item1c32d33616

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Glitzer-Nage...DE_Beauty_Make_Up_Make_Up&hash=item5d3f1638bd

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Glitzer-Nage...DE_Beauty_Make_Up_Make_Up&hash=item1c32d338ae


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

Jenny, thank you sooooooooooooooooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I will try this!



jennyap said:


> If you get stuck I will try do a picture tutorial at the weekend!


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

Ok, I just tried it and it really works!

  	BUT I can only upload the _original_ version and not the tailored and adapted version including the names etc.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Awesome joint haul, girls!! The swatches look lovely!
> 
> ...


 Oh MRV, I love the way that you used the green from the BMS palette. It's really very pretty and versatile. What shade are you wearing above your crease? I think we'll get a lot of use out of this palette. I'd like to wear it tomorrow---going  to a TR demo event at my local MAC store.  I'm thinking of placing Ablaze e/s from brow to lid, pack Romantico on the lid, Friendly in the crease, When in Rio in the outer vee and Bare My Soul on the brow and inner corners. The Ablaze e/s will peek through to compliment the Ablaze lipstick & NP that I plan to wear.  With all of this color I guess I'll opt for a neutral outfit.


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2013)

Well, the normal price is 4,90, but they reduced the price to 2,50 and then 20% off...
  	If they have another offer like this one I can post it here no problem and everybody can send me their orders so I order one huge haul again!


  	Jenny, good to see you again!!!


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

MRV, I *love* your eye look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Awesome joint haul, girls!! The swatches look lovely!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2013)

MACina said:


> MRV, I *love* your eye look








  	Looks great!


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Did we see these yet?
> 
> http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/05/china-glaze-fall-2013-autumn-nights-collection-info-photos.html
> 
> ...


  	Is it bad for a NPA that I'm completely underwhelmed by those? The Halloween ones seem to be the most interesting of the bunch.


----------



## purplemaren (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Sorry you weren't feeling well. Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yeah I made myself a rule.  I have a corner of my vanity where I put my untried polishes, and If I run out of room, I have to try them before I buy more.  Sometimes it works


----------



## purplemaren (May 30, 2013)

Jindie nails honey blue blue.  Three coats no top coat (cause I'm at work and didn't bring one)


----------



## purplemaren (May 30, 2013)

Jindie nails honey blue blue.  Three coats no top coat (cause I'm at work and didn't bring one)


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

Ooohhh, this is so pretty, purplemaren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





purplemaren said:


> Jindie nails honey blue blue. Three coats no top coat (cause I'm at work and didn't bring one)


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Jindie nails honey blue blue. Three coats no top coat (cause I'm at work and didn't bring one)


  	I was considering buying this color today. It looks pretty. How do you like it?


----------



## Liz2012 (May 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> They look quite good. Both MRV and me have bought Korean np before, but those were from esatblished brands like Missha, TonyMoly etc. Maybe you try one? It's not like it would break the bank. (Congrats to the Guerlain, btw! Make sure to post pics!)
> 
> 
> Well, I had only one Kiko polish before those, but this was quite nice.
> ...


  	Yw  And yup i'm going to CentrO. Will visit Parfümerie Pieper for sure then, 12€ for a Chanel polish is just amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the awesome tip


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No problem! I hope they have still some in stock at the weekend then!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I went and ordered the pink and blue Lippmann Mermaid polishes, Mermaid's Kiss and Mermaid's Eyes. The orange and purple Mermaids have disappeared from Nordstrom's site. I haven't seen anything that said the Mermaids are LE, so they could be restocked. I just didn't want to take that chance. The pink and blue Mermaids are the two colors I still needed to get. YSL Corail Colisee and Rose Renaissance also jumped into my cart.
> 
> That's a pretty set, Naynadine. I think I'm going to give in to the Lancome peer pressure soon.


  	Ugh. I hope the Mermaids are not LE. I haven't got any yet.

  	So you completed the set then? RESPECT!


----------



## Liz2012 (May 30, 2013)

And here ya go ladies, as promised, pics of my nail polish hauls from the end of january till now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Been buying most nail polishes from current collections, but also managed to snag a few older ones. I've also been on a major indie kick the past few months, i love them all, especially my Enchanted's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Dior Gris Trianon; Waterlily; Saint-Tropez; Délice




  	Chanel Rose Caché; Azuré; Bel-Argus        Ysl Première Neige




  	Essie Lilacism; Madison Ave-Hue; Hip-Anema




  	OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls; Don't Burst My Bubble; Passion; I Don't Give a Rotterdam!; Kiss Me on My Tulips, You're Such a BudaPest; My Paprika is Hotter than Yours!; Get Your Number




  	Enchanted Polish Magical Mystery Tour; I Am The Walrus; Hey Jude; Dance of the Sugar Plum; Marge's Blue Beehive; March 2013; J'adore; Britney SpearMint; Ballerina Sprinkles; I'm Kind of a Big Deal; April 2013




  	Emily de Molly Sakura; Stuck On Blue; Regal Beginnings; Black Forest             Femme Fatale Winter Hyacinth




  	Hare Polish Let Them Eat ... What?; Rococo Grandeur          Jindie Nails Princess Breath          Pretty Serious Liquid Leprechaun




  	Lynnderella Connect the Dots; Spumoni; Très Chic, Duckie Dear

  	Phew, done!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Okay, something has now dropped out.  Thank you for the Cat swathes. I think I need Cruel Summer. Not that we have one now: yesterday it was still +20 C at midnight, and they promised almost +30 C up North, which is like 1000 km Norther from where I'm now!
> 
> You're running for the haul queen of May, Buick!


  	Yeah, get yerself some Cats! The shipping charges are a bit on the obscene side but the polishes are worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That caviar stick is lovely! Thankfully I'm rubbish at applying any eyeshadow other than powder or I'd be all over it.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> And here ya go ladies, as promised, pics of my nail polish hauls from the end of january till now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow Liz, you're back with a bang! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	For some reason Enchanted Polish has been off my radar so far. Let's hope it stays that way


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

OK, time for some wheelie spam. Here are the Happy Hands and KBShimmer goodies I got from Harlow&Co:





 				1 				Afternoon Thunderstorms 				2 				Am I Not Yours 				3 				 					Metal Heart

 




 				1 				Watercolours 				2 				Don't Teal Anyone


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

The Scofflaws I got from LLarowe:





   				1 				Sturm Und Drang 				2 				David Bowie's Bulge 				3 				Insert Lemon Pun Here 				4 				Wee Beasties 				5 				Whiskey Tango Foxtrot 				6 				 					Floatsam & Jetsam

 
  	Bottle shots, same order:


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Behold! The mighty Bulge!

  	Scofflaw Nail Varnish David Bowie's Bulge - middle, ring, thumb
  	Butter London Slapper - index, pinky


















  	I'm trying to figure out how to adjust to the lighting in my home since the seasons have changed. I wore the Dior Gel Coat top coat with this mani and it made my nails really reflective. I'd say the last pic is more color accurate for Bowie's Bulge. It's more coral than pink. Slapper is actually more green than it appears. For my pedi, I'm wearing Bowie's Bulge on my big toe and Illamasqua Venous on the other toes.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Contrary Polish (Santorini came with this order):



 



 				1 				The Way I Am 				2 				Santorini


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Behold! The mighty Bulge!
> 
> Scofflaw Nail Varnish David Bowie's Bulge - middle, ring, thumb
> Butter London Slapper - index, pinky
> ...


  	Woohoo! _The Bulge_ is finally unleashed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It suits your skintone so well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And pairing it with Slapper was a nice touch. In more ways than one


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

.....STUNNING, Liz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> And here ya go ladies, as promised, pics of my nail polish hauls from the end of january till now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Liz, your hauls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














BuickMackane said:


> The Scofflaws I got from LLarowe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I wish I picked up more Scofflaws. I love the formula of Bowie's Bulge. Does Llarowe restock sale polishes that have sold out? Wee Beasties is one of the polishes on my list. What do you think of the other colors?


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Where was I? Ah yes, Buick's Hare Army. Only 14, 15 and 16 came with the order that arrived yesterday.





 				1 				Magic Mist  				11 				- 				2 				Heat Plague  				12 				- 				3 				Asteroid Turf  				13 				- 				4 				Cosmo Blossoms  				14 				What I Wore To The Revolution 				5 				Midsummer's Midnight  				15 				Own Your Opulence 				6 				Oceans Of Alloys  				16 				Medusa Luminosa 				7 				Golden Years  				17 				Electric Flame 				8 				Amethystos  				18 				Dog Day Dream 				9 				King Of Carat Flowers  				19 				Rad Cloud 				10 				-  				20 				Afterglow


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Woohoo! _The Bulge_ is finally unleashed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Wow Liz, you're back with a bang!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha, i actually thought it was going to be way worse. 42 Nail polishes in 4 months isn't that bad i guess (or so i keep telling myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  	And consider yourself lucky then, since i've been buying Enchanted's i want every single one of them. Another brand to obsess over, just what i needed


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic, soooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Behold! The mighty Bulge!
> 
> Scofflaw Nail Varnish David Bowie's Bulge - middle, ring, thumb
> Butter London Slapper - index, pinky
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

My face is melting after witnessing all of the fantastic indies!


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

I really adore _Am I Not Yours_ and _Don't Teal Anyone_






BuickMackane said:


> OK, time for some wheelie spam. Here are the Happy Hands and KBShimmer goodies I got from Harlow&Co:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Liz, your hauls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks ladies


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Haha, i actually thought it was going to be way worse. 42 Nail polishes in 4 months isn't that bad i guess (or so i keep telling myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	42 polishes in 4 months is very good. That's about 10 or 11 per month. I'm a little scared to see what I did this month.


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

_Sturm und Drang_ is awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> The Scofflaws I got from LLarowe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> 42 polishes in 4 months is very good. That's about 10 or 11 per month. I'm a little scared to see what I did this month.


  	Right?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yeah since i haven't been here i had no one to enable me, i guess that made the difference lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2013)

What a haul ! Very impressive ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now it's really time for manis !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Pretty manis ladies, I haven't purchased any nail polish for a while no, no but I did purchase Nars Tolède which I strongly recommand as a pretty lipstick so easy to wear.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Liz, your hauls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm very impressed with how Scofflaws applied too. I'm looking forward to wearing them. The only one I have concerns about is Lemon Pun, but that's only because of the colour. It's going to look lousy on me but I'm going to wear it anyway.

  	It's'hard for me to pick a fave but if I have to it has to be Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. It's blue for crying out loud! And the base is a bit sheerer than the rest, so the glitters show better.

  	S&D and F&J are actually a lot prettier IRL. S&D is a very complex shade, but a bit camera shy. And F&J isn't as washed out as it looks in the pic.

  	Llarowe do restocks pretty often, so I'm sure you can grab them at some point


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

My Jindies. A rogue Dandy Nails gatecrashed the party so I need to reswatch them all now. I can't deal with having different brands on the same wheel.





 				1 				Chilled Down (Dandy Nails) 				2 				Princess Bubblegum 				3 				Talk Nerdy To Me 				4 				Megapixels 				5 				Guns n' Roses 				6 				Taste Like Snozeberries 				7 				Burrberry 				8 				Snow Angels 				9 				 					Honey Blue Blue


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Femme Fatale:


 




 				1 				Librarian's Shush 				2 				Miasma 				3 				 					Winter Hyacinth


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Different Dimension:


 



 				1 				Orbital 				2 				Gumdrops


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

And finally, unswatched but not forgotten...

  	Crows' Toes Lil Miss Sunshine and Pretty Serious Eliot:




  	Need.More.Wheels.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Bravo, Buick! Your hard work is surely appreciated by NPAs everywhere. Although, probably not the best thing for me to see right before placing a Llarowe's order.

  	To be continued...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

VERY PRETTY MANI PM!!!!!  






purplemaren said:


> Jindie nails honey blue blue. Three coats no top coat (cause I'm at work and didn't bring one)


----------



## Monsy (May 30, 2013)

i forgot to mention my all time favorite lancome polish. this was actually my first one. it's from the holiday collection and if you like reds grab this while it's still available 
  	it's absolutely stunning

  	Flirty red


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2013)

Very classy indeed. I picked up Chanel Malice but I should have also taken this one home, it's beautiful !


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

Love, love, LIz!!!  



  ENJOY


Liz2012 said:


> And here ya go ladies, as promised, pics of my nail polish hauls from the end of january till now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Bravo, Buick! Your hard work is surely appreciated by NPAs everywhere. Although, probably not the best thing for me to see *right before placing a Llarowe's order*.
> 
> To be continued...


  	Happy shopping! 

  	Can't wait to see the damage


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> i forgot to mention my all time favorite lancome polish. this was actually my first one. it's from the holiday collection and if you like reds grab this while it's still available
> it's absolutely stunning
> 
> Flirty red


 Okay Monsy...you need to cut it out!  I'll never be able to resist this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm building my reds


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> What a haul ! Very impressive !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OK, so I had to google that. It's lovely!


----------



## hazyday (May 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> i forgot to mention my all time favorite lancome polish. this was actually my first one. it's from the holiday collection and if you like reds grab this while it's still available
> it's absolutely stunning
> 
> Flirty red


  	Wow...I love this!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2013)

LOL quote " I blame the monkey " well, I was the only one to resist then ? But I did plan a haul too..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes !


----------



## hazyday (May 30, 2013)

Tropical from TR is here! It's so pretty...I may layer it over Butter London Shag, which was a Mother's Day gift from my dogs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speaking of Butters...I put them in alphabetical order last night and counted them. "Over forty" was my original estimate. Try 66! If I have 66 of one brand, I don't even WANT to know my total count. EEK! Life was cheaper as a nail biter.


----------



## Monsy (May 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Very classy indeed. I picked up Chanel Malice but I should have also taken this one home, it's beautiful !


	they are very similar i do not think you need both
  	i am just not a fan of chanel brush


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Oh my word. I just ordered from Llarowe's latest restock. Emily De Molly and Crowstoes. I was semi successful. You have to be quicker than quick! I can't tell if a few of the polishes I wanted sold out in 2 minutes, or if they weren't restocked at all. I'll have to read the Facebook page to find out. I'll try again tonight if I'm back home in time.

  	Emily De Molly


 		Cosmic Forces 	
 		Sakura 	
 		Pyrite 	
 		Sweet As 	
 		It's Just A Phase 
 
  	CrowsToes


 		Shoot the Butterfly 	
 		Milquetoast 
 
  	Then I had these random polishes sitting in my cart waiting to go.

  	Jindie Nails


 		Mango with the Flow 	
 		Honey Blue Blue - I was going to save this for later. But both purplemaren and Buick mentioned it here today. I take that as a sign not to wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

 		Barney Blew Up - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
  	Hare


 		Party Palace 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		Mad Magenta - Could've waited, but I wanted to complete all the Bright shades. It's the last one I needed. 
 

  	I had to skip the Lush Lacquer restock for another time to maintain some farce of a budget. But I am eyeing a few more CrowsToes for tonight's restock...


----------



## Han011 (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh my word. I just ordered from Llarowe's latest restock. Emily De Molly and Crowstoes. I was semi successful. You have to be quicker than quick! I can't tell if a few of the polishes I wanted sold out in 2 minutes, or if they weren't restocked at all. I'll have to read the Facebook page to find out. I'll try again tonight if I'm back home in time.  Emily De Molly
> 
> Cosmic Forces
> Sakura
> ...


  I got Cosmic Forces too! I've been really wanting that one for some time. Also snagged a bottle of Oceanic Forces (CF's teal sister) and Sakura. I am happy!


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My Jindies. A rogue Dandy Nails gatecrashed the party so I need to reswatch them all now. I can't deal with having different brands on the same wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	5, 6 & 7 for me please!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay Monsy...you need to cut it out!  I'll never be able to resist this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Yeah, cut it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And it does look like Chanel Malice.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> they are very similar i do not think you need both 		 			i am just not a fan of chanel brush


  	Actually Malice looks darker on my nails.
  	Thank you for the information. Yes, the Lancôme brush is wide, I am used to the Chanel brush though but the Lancôme nail polishes are good. I don't think we'll get the Summer collection but I'll ask at Sephora one never knows !


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Han011 said:


> I got Cosmic Forces too! I've been really wanting that one for some time. Also snagged a bottle of Oceanic Forces (CF's teal sister) and Sakura. I am happy!


	I was trying to get Oceanic Forces too, but that one seems like it sold out in seconds. Congrats on scoring it! I tried something different during this launch and I think it backfired on me. I hope to have better luck tonight. I have my strategy planned and everything.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

Yay Hazy!!!!  Surprisingly, Tropical is amazing on its' own.  Expect your 66 BLs to increase even more---unavoidable around here!


CartoonChic said:


> Then I had these random polishes sitting in my cart waiting to go.
> 
> Jindie Nails
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsy (May 30, 2013)

sorry I know I am like a spammer with my photos lol


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> sorry I know I am like a spammer with my photos lol


  	No, we love photo spam in this thread!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

This is a whole lotta eye-candy ladies.  So incredibly pretty---the blues brought tears to my eyes (blue phase right now-can't help it).  I also really like the lemon one---oh hell Buick I like them all!!!


CartoonChic said:


> Behold! The mighty Bulge!
> 
> Scofflaw Nail Varnish David Bowie's Bulge - middle, ring, thumb
> Butter London Slapper - index, pinky
> ...


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ok, I just tried it and it really works!
> 
> BUT I can only upload the _original_ version and not the tailored and adapted version including the names etc.


  	Oh, that's strange. What are you using to edit your photos with? Are you sure you've actually saved the changes? I don't use Picasa for uploading but I do use it for editing. I find that even though it keeps any changes I've made when I view in Picasa, the changes aren't actually saved to the file unless I force it to. Sometimes if I don't want to save the changes permanently, I export the edited photo to a new location, that makes a new copy with the changes on it, but you can still undo anything you've done to the original. 





  	We will get you posting photos again!!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Then I had these random polishes sitting in my cart waiting to go.
> 
> Jindie Nails
> 
> ...


  	You got Pyrite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they have it in stock the next time I buy from Llarowe.

  	Good call re: Mad Magenta. It's EPIC!!!


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> My Jindies. A rogue Dandy Nails gatecrashed the party so I need to reswatch them all now. I can't deal with having different brands on the same wheel.


  	It might ruin the wheel, but have you tried using NP remover to get rid of the intruder?


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> This is a whole lotta eye-candy ladies.  So incredibly pretty---the blues brought tears to my eyes (*blue phase right now-can't help it)*.  I also really like the lemon one---oh hell Buick I like them all!!!


  	Double-timing the oranges are we? Tsk tsk.

  	Btw, did you order any Misas? You were "interviewing" some a while back, IIRC. Any of them got the gig?


----------



## Han011 (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was trying to get Oceanic Forces too, but that one seems like it sold out in seconds. Congrats on scoring it! I tried something different during this launch and I think it backfired on me. I hope to have better luck tonight. I have my strategy planned and everything.  :welcome2:


  I know the feeling. I had Cosmic Forces in my cart back in March and when I tried to pay it sold out! A few moments later I added a few different polishes to compensate for it, but to be honest those polishes are still sitting in my untried shelf. I thought for sure I would never score it but I did today.  I wish you luck tonight. And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

jennyap said:


> No, we love photo spam in this thread!


  	Yes, keep them coming! They're all beautiful. I'm just trying to prolong the inevitable. I have a feeling I'm going to get my first Lancome next month. Probably that pretty peach one.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Han011 said:


> I wish you luck tonight. And thanks for the welcome!


	Thanks! Please share a mani/haul pic when you get it.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The first rule of the NP thread is... THOU SHALST SPAM LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Blue is the opposite of orange. She's just stepping out for something that's different from what she already has at home.


----------



## jennyap (May 30, 2013)

Oh, speaking of photo spam, here are this week's manis:





  	Color Club Hot Like Lava





  	Dior Samba 794 (I think I said I got the Bahia duo before, I lied, it was this one!) plus 2True Glitterati Shade 5 on the ring finger.

  	Just ordered Chanel Bel Argus and Azure


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> This is a whole lotta eye-candy ladies.  So incredibly pretty---the blues brought tears to my eyes (blue phase right now-can't help it).  I also really like the lemon one---oh hell Buick I like them all!!!
> 
> 
> CC I just love ypur colorful manis!  I'm trying adjust my mind set to allow me to view accent nails as more than mis-matched socks.  But bare with me--I'm learning and growing here and vow to try it---at least on my toes first!!  Perhaps I'll start with a couple of my untrieds.


  	I understand where you're coming from. I mostly have my accent nails compliment/coordinate with the other nails in some way. This time I was playing off the teal glitter in Bowie's Bulge. I say go for it on your toes! Think of it like you're pairing a lipstick with eye shadow or blush.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oh, speaking of photo spam, here are this week's manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Both polishes look like they're glowing from within.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

Santorini, sniff---is so pretty it hurts!!





 sniff sniff!


BuickMackane said:


> Contrary Polish (Santorini came with this order):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Hmm, kimibos has been quiet. That usually means we can expect to be treated to an avalanche of manis when she returns.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hmm, kimibos has been quiet. That usually means we can expect to be treated to an avalanche of manis when she returns.


  	I'm actually getting really worried about her. I haven't heard from her in ages. I just sent an e-mail to the address she uses for her Paypal. I have no idea if she uses it for regular correspondence but I thought I should try anyway. I hope she's OK.


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2013)

Liz - amazing haul! I think I still need to get Rose Cache.


  	Love the Lancome polish that looks like Malice.



CartoonChic said:


> Hmm, kimibos has been quiet. That usually means we can expect to be treated to an avalanche of manis when she returns.


  	I'm actually a bit worried about her to be honest. Has anyone heard form her? Buick? She wanted to CP the All About Orange stuff for me (not important - I can skip), but I know she was really looking forward to it too. I think she might be in hospital. Hope she's OK and back soon, posting lots of pretty manis!


----------



## Naynadine (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I have thought about it but I don't know if the plastic will take to the remover. I'm worried it might melt or something. Definitely worth a try though. My old wheels are still lying around so I'm going to use one as a guinea pig before I operate on the Jindie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Whoops, didn't see this before I posted. Please let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I'm actually a bit worried about her to be honest. Has anyone heard form her? Buick? She wanted to CP the All About Orange stuff for me (not important - I can skip), but I know she was really looking forward to it too. I think she might be in hospital. Hope she's OK and back soon, posting lots of pretty manis!


  	Nope. That's what worries me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I have no idea if she actually uses her PP e-mail but I'll be sure to keep you updated if she gets back to me.


----------



## purplemaren (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was considering buying this color today. It looks pretty. How do you like it?


 It's awesome!  The glitter spreads nice and evenly!


----------



## purplemaren (May 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]VERY PRETTY MANI PM!!!!!  [/COLOR]:eyelove:   Thanks!





CartoonChic said:


> Oh my word. I just ordered from Llarowe's latest restock. Emily De Molly and Crowstoes. I was semi successful. You have to be quicker than quick! I can't tell if a few of the polishes I wanted sold out in 2 minutes, or if they weren't restocked at all. I'll have to read the Facebook page to find out. I'll try again tonight if I'm back home in time.  Emily De Molly
> 
> Cosmic Forces
> Sakura
> ...


  Mwahahahaha!  I would get that smiley face poking the other with a stick, but I can't on iPad.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Mwahahahaha! I would get that smiley face poking the other with a stick, but I can't on iPad.


  	Gah! That sucks. Can you get the neurotic one with the bow and rolling pin? I love that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love it so much, in fact, that I might as well (mis)use it here and now


----------



## purplemaren (May 30, 2013)

Haha, no none of them are an option from the mobile site :-(


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yeah, cut it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 But different enough to have both yes/no????  I adore Malice, but if it's a good dupe I'd rather get some other Lancome NP instead.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

Ah! I failed the restock of Oceanic Forces. My internet connection picked the perfect time to have issues. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I'll get it next time!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Mwahahahaha! I would get that smiley face poking the other with a stick, but I can't on iPad.








 Lol! It works.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Nope. That's what worries me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh, dear. I didn't realize. I hope she's OK and that everything is alright.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> The first rule of the NP thread is... THOU SHALST SPAM LIKE A BOSS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






There's enough fingers & toes to go around for everyone, and each color gets its' own interval 




I have not yet explored, but the time is drawing nigh and Misa my list is getting longer!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I have thought about it but I don't know if the plastic will take to the remover. I'm worried it might melt or something. Definitely worth a try though. My old wheels are still lying around so I'm going to use one as a guinea pig before I operate on the Jindie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (May 30, 2013)

went to get million dollar mermaid and Nordies was all out. ;( they only had the blue one in stock  i guess ill have to go check ulta tommorow!  Love all the haul mani and wheel pics!!   especially THE BULDGE lmfao!!!   Kimibos we miss you hope you are well!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> well!!


 Here you go Naughtyp!!!

  	http://www.whatshebuys.com/deb-polish-million-dollar-mermaid.html#.UagQy5WferA


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

OMG, that is such a pretty shade, Monsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> i forgot to mention my all time favorite lancome polish. this was actually my first one. it's from the holiday collection and if you like reds grab this while it's still available
> it's absolutely stunning
> 
> Flirty red


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

YAY, enjoy, hazyday!


Monsy said:


> *they are very similar i do not think you need both* 		 			i am just not a fan of chanel brush


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

.....awesome, CartoonChic!


jennyap said:


> *No, we love photo spam in this thread! *


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

*Thank you, Jenny*





  	I tried it and YES it seems to work.....WOOHOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Thank you so much again for taking the time and being so patient with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







jennyap said:


> Oh, that's strange. What are you using to edit your photos with? Are you sure you've actually saved the changes? I don't use Picasa for uploading but I do use it for editing. I find that even though it keeps any changes I've made when I view in Picasa, the changes aren't actually saved to the file unless I force it to. Sometimes if I don't want to save the changes permanently, I export the edited photo to a new location, that makes a new copy with the changes on it, but you can still undo anything you've done to the original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

I agree....I am very worried about her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Liz - amazing haul! I think I still need to get Rose Cache.
> 
> 
> Love the Lancome polish that looks like Malice.
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 30, 2013)

Ok, now that I can post pics again, I can _finally_ show you the pretty polishes that a very sweet friend sent me for my b-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	(Long time ago,though...)


----------



## Naughtyp (May 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here you go Naughtyp!!![/COLOR]  http://www.whatshebuys.com/deb-polish-million-dollar-mermaid.html#.UagQy5WferA


 thanks med this link says its on back order! ;( ima go to ulta tommorow!


----------



## Honi (May 30, 2013)

Some serious haiulage going on here, love it!

  	Hope Kimibos is okay, I didnt know she was ill but I am a new addition to the NP thread.


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Thank you, Jenny*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hurrah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're very welcome hun.

  	I'm worried about Kimibos now too, hope she's ok.


----------



## MRV (May 31, 2013)

Quote:


BuickMackane said:


> Where was I? Ah yes, Buick's Hare Army. Only 14, 15 and 16 came with the order that arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I think I have a small Hare Army, too. I have all I want except the ones from the first collection.


----------



## MRV (May 31, 2013)

Quote:


MACina said:


> Ok, now that I can post pics again, I can _finally_ show you the pretty polishes that a very sweet friend sent me for my b-day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lovely gift!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> I think I have a small Hare Army, too. I have all I want except the ones from the first collection.


  	I want pics of your Hare army! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What was their first collection called? I know sweet FA about Hare's collection timeline.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

I guilt tripped so bad about not being able to swatch two of my new pretties I had to wear one as a full mani. Here's Crow's Toes Lil Miss Sunshine:





  	This was 3 thin coats. There is a bit of VNL evident under strong artificial light but the shimmer is so dense it's not really noticeable unless you look for it. This will probably work well as a layering polish too. 

  	Verdict: GET IT NOW!!!


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

The blue/grey one is called Julianne and the green one Mackenzie.


BuickMackane said:


> I love the blue/grey and green Juleps!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

PRETTY, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> I guilt tripped so bad about not being able to swatch two of my new pretties I had to wear one as a full mani. Here's Crow's Toes Lil Miss Sunshine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (May 31, 2013)

I need to stay away from this thread!  I don't think I will be able to stay away.  I LOVE nail polish!!! (Sighing)  I guess I catch up on all the posts.


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

.....Welcome, 1drfullycr8ed!


1drfullycr8ed said:


> I need to stay away from this thread!  I don't think I will be able to stay away.  I LOVE nail polish!!! (Sighing)  I guess I catch up on all the posts.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Ok, now that I can post pics again, I can _finally_ show you the pretty polishes that a very sweet friend sent me for my b-day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Glad jenny was able to help you post pics again. I just upload mine directly through Specktra as well. That's a very nice gift!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I wanted some of the teal and blue Emily de Mollys as well. I don't think any of them restocked.

  	That SA is clueless.


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

Yes, I am still soooooooooooo happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I loveeeeeeeeeee all the polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> *Glad jenny was able to help you post pics again.* I just upload mine directly through Specktra as well. That's a very nice gift!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> I need to stay away from this thread!  I don't think I will be able to stay away.  I LOVE nail polish!!! (Sighing)  I guess I catch up on all the posts.








 Another newcomer!


----------



## MRV (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What was their first collection called? I know sweet FA about Hare's collection timeline.


  	I'm afraid this is the best I can do atm. The sun is still shining but I'm on the shady side.








  	Turf
The Illuminated Life: Fall 2012 Collection
  	The Last Queen of France: Spring 2013 Collection (all the NON clear base glitters)
Finder's Keepers: Fall 2012 Collection



  	I think the first collection is called The First Collection?


----------



## Monsy (May 31, 2013)

hahahaha omg LOL


BuickMackane said:


> The first rule of the NP thread is... THOU SHALST SPAM LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Monsy (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm afraid this is the best I can do atm. The sun is still shining but I'm on the shady side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It is a pyramid !


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm afraid this is the best I can do atm. The sun is still shining but I'm on the shady side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You've got some good ones! Finders Keepers is the best collection I've seen in any brand, indie or otherwise. And I love the two I have from Illuminateed life


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> It was a group poke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	My Hares are going to start multiplying like rabbits between this pic and Buick's nail wheels. Can't wait for the next restock.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

Monsy said:


>


  	Wheelie heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I sometimes contemplate starting a new set of wheels where I swatch by shade. Then I think about how I'm going to order the colours and how it's going to drive my OCD nuts when I can't have very similar shades swatches next to eachother


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

Monsy said:


>


	Nicely done!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *My Hares are going to start multiplying like rabbits* between this pic and Buick's nail wheels. Can't wait for the next restock.








  	Go CC go! Which indie label has impressed you the most so far?


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

RBL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 				1 				Diddy Mow  				11 				Stormy 				2 				360  				12 				No More War 				3 				Catherine H  				13 				Orbis Non Sufficit 				4 				Catherine  				14 				Recycle 				5 				Anne  				15 				Teal 				6 				Jane  				16 				Dead Calm 				7 				Grunge  				17 				Under The Stars 				8 				Atame  				18 				Frugalista 				9 				Scrangie  				19 				Look Rich Be Cheap 				10 				Purple Haze  				20 				 					Locavore

 




 				1 				Poco A Poco  				11 				- 				2 				Insouciant  				12 				- 				3 				Piu Mosso  				13 				- 				4 				Cuprum  				14 				- 				5 				Aqua Lily  				15 				- 				6 				Faraway  				16 				- 				7 				Abi  				17 				Turn It Around 				8 				Ghost  				18 				Pause 				9 				-  				19 				Smile 				10 				-  				20 				Be Humble


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

Nails Inc.






 				1 				Kengsington Park Road 				2 				Baker Street 				3 				Connaught Square 				4 				Bloomsbury Square 				5 				Topping Lane 				6 				Sweets Way 				7 				Pudding Lane 				8 				Sugar House Lane 				9 				Noel Street 				10 				Holly Place 				11 				Noho


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

Illamasqua:





 				1 				Charisma  				11 				Whack 				2 				Scarab  				12 				Ruthless 				3 				Viridian  				13 				Grab 				4 				Muse  				14 				Obsess 				5 				Force  				15 				Loella 				6 				Poke  				16 				Jan 				7 				Jo'Mina  				17 				Scorch 				8 				Stance  				18 				Radium 				9 				Collide  				19 				Caress 				10 				Lament  				20 				Creator
 




 				1 				Freckle  				11 				- 				2 				Scarce  				12 				- 				3 				Speckle  				13 				- 				4 				Fragile  				14 				- 				5 				Mottle  				15 				- 				6 				Milf  				16 				- 				7 				Nomad  				17 				- 				8 				Venous  				18 				Omen 				9 				Noble  				19 				Raindrops 				10 				Cameo  				20 				Pink Raindrops


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

Nfu-Oh:




 				1 				60  				11 				115 				2 				59  				12 				116 				3 				51  				13 				68 				4 				50  				14 				69 				5 				52  				15 				70 				6 				56  				16 				- 				7 				569  				17 				- 				8 				570  				18 				- 				9 				558  				19 				- 				10 				117  				20 				-


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

MAC:





 				1 				Earthly Harmony 				2 				Jade Dragon 				3 				Ming Blue 				4 				Rain Of Flowers 				5 				Concubine 				6 				Bad Fairy 				7 				Blue India


----------



## MRV (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> MAC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Buick, you're killing me again! But... only 7 MACs!?


----------



## Honi (May 31, 2013)

The AC at work was busted and I've been sweating all day and now when I'm home i feel super dizzy and lightheaded. Drinking some soda and now I shall take to eBay to make up for this crappy day, any news in the NP world that are must-haves that I could indulge in? Suggestions much welcome!


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Buick, you're killing me again! But... only 7 MACs!?


  	Yup. That's it. None of the polishes they released after Bad Fairy did it for me.


----------



## jennyap (May 31, 2013)

Buick, I LOVE your wheelies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I so need to get some more Illamasqua. Mottle is my only one so far. Still kinda regret not getting Fragile.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2013)

Hello Ladies! Just got back from Disneyland Paris. It was fun, but better still, I picked up Chanel Taboo n/p at the Duty Free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also picked up Bel Argus and Azure as well as the Dior Aqua Green waterproof eyeliner. I have two packages waiting to be picked up from the post office as well. Exciting!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

Yay MACina--you're back in business!  Beautiful NPs---great BD Gift!!!


1drfullycr8ed said:


> I need to stay away from this thread!  I don't think I will be able to stay away.  I LOVE nail polish!!! (Sighing)  I guess I catch up on all the posts.






 Hello *1drfyllycr8ed.  *Welcome to nail Polish Heaven!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

Wow.  I'm ODing on NP pics swatches & manis!  Beautiful MRV---keep em comin!


BuickMackane said:


> MAC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

My first Enchanteds are here! I was surprised to see that the polish comes in a box. It's a cute box, but I think I'm going to store these polishes without it. The polishes are very hard to photograph accurately because of the color shifts.










  	Electric Feel, The Youth, Kids, Future Reflections, Time To Pretend, Congratulations


  	I also ordered May 2013 and Djinn from her website today. That was complete luck. I didn't know anything about a restock today. I was looking up some info about the Time To Pretend collection and ended up on her Facebook page. There was a mention of a restock. I saw the info only an hour before the launch. I figured why not and managed to score both polishes.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

Hi & welcome back Anitacska.  In addition to your amazing haul, I hope Disneyland was a blast!!


CartoonChic said:


> My first Enchanteds are here! I was surprised to see that the polish comes in a box. It's a cute box, but I think I'm going to store these polishes without it. The polishes are very hard to photograph accurately because of the color shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. That's it. None of the polishes they released after Bad Fairy did it for me.


 Bad MAC!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

dag nammit I want some hare polishes lol!!!! ughhh hope I won't be broke on the next restock I want: Party Palace, Hooky at the hamlet , electric flame,  let them eat what?, Medusa Luminosa, mid summers midnight, Pegasus and Rococo grandeur .    ok I just ordered party palace since its in stock lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

Glad you had fun! Nice haul.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My first Enchanteds are here! I was surprised to see that the polish comes in a box. It's a cute box, but I think I'm going to store these polishes without it. The polishes are very hard to photograph accurately because of the color shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Feel, The Youth, Kids, Future Reflections, Time To Pretend, Congratulations   I also ordered May 2013 and Djinn from her website today. That was complete luck. I didn't know anything about a restock today. I was looking up some info about the Time To Pretend collection and ended up on her Facebook page. There was a mention of a restock. I saw the info only an hour before the launch. I figured why not and managed to score both polishes. :cheer:


 sigh... one day I will get my hands on these!!


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My first Enchanteds are here! I was surprised to see that the polish comes in a box. It's a cute box, but I think I'm going to store these polishes without it. The polishes are very hard to photograph accurately because of the color shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> Electric Feel, The Youth, Kids, Future Reflections, Time To Pretend, Congratulations   I also ordered May 2013 and Djinn from her website today. That was complete luck. I didn't know anything about a restock today. I was looking up some info about the Time To Pretend collection and ended up on her Facebook page. There was a mention of a restock. I saw the info only an hour before the launch. I figured why not and managed to score both polishes. :cheer:


 Congrats on ur amazing haul lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Go CC go! Which indie label has impressed you the most so far?


  	More wonderful wheels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ooooh, that's a very tough question. I don't have an answer yet. I've only worn Paradise and Bowie's Buldge so far, and I was very impressed with Scofflaw's formula. I love the creativity that seems to go into each indie brand.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

no million dollar mermaid at ulta #1 ;(  ready to leave work to go find it lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ok I just ordered party palace since its in stock lol


	Yay for Party Palace! I'm sure you'll be able to get an Enchanted soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> no million dollar mermaid at ulta #1 ;( ready to leave work to go find it lol


	My local Ulta doesn't carry Lippmann polishes at all. If you don't have any luck at Ulta, you can order from Ulta.com. Shipping is currently free with a $25 order. You could probably throw in another polish to qualify. You can always order directly from Lippmann's website. I've never ordered from there, so I don't know how much shipping will be.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 31, 2013)

Some great news before I go to bed.

  	Kimibos says hi to everyone. She's currently doing well, but she hasn't had internet access for a while so Specktra has been off limits. She expects to be back sometime next week.


----------



## Naynadine (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Some great news before I go to bed.
> 
> Kimibos says hi to everyone. She's currently doing well, but she hasn't had internet access for a while so Specktra has been off limits. She expects to be back sometime next week.


  	I'm so glad to hear she's doing well! Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Some great news before I go to bed.
> 
> Kimibos says hi to everyone. She's currently doing well, but she hasn't had internet access for a while so Specktra has been off limits. She expects to be back sometime next week.


  	Thank goodness!


----------



## MAC Newbee (May 31, 2013)

Hi ladies I love the nail polish pictures and I normally buy OPI and China Glaze but I was wondering do u ladies notice any difference when using chanel or dior. I want to purchase a chanel nail polish but is it really worth the price.


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Some great news before I go to bed.  Kimibos says hi to everyone. She's currently doing well, but she hasn't had internet access for a while so Specktra has been off limits. She expects to be back sometime next week.


  yay I'm glad she is ok!!!  





CartoonChic said:


> Yay for Party Palace! I'm sure you'll be able to get an Enchanted soon.


yay! lol I hope so I really like that may 2013 one!   I live by two ultas,  one has DL for sure the other one didn't have anything  anymore. I have a $10 off anything coupon for my bday , I need to find a way to print it lol and get my butt there tommorow!  I see its online , so that may end up being my only choice tho. I wish I knew if the other Nordies carries DL. do u kno if Bloomies does? I have one close by..


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

MAC Newbee said:


> Hi ladies I love the nail polish pictures and I normally buy OPI and China Glaze but I was wondering do u ladies notice any difference when using chanel or dior. I want to purchase a chanel nail polish but is it really worth the price.


  	I think whether or not it's worth the price is relative. I enjoy buying high end polishes, so I will say it is. I will also say that you can easily find less expensive dupes.

  	I do notice a notice a difference, but it's more so by color. The formula for Chanel or Dior can vary by color, with some being a dream to apply and others being streaky and needing more patience. I'm also a fan of Dior's wider brush. As far as staying power, I've noticed that Chanel and Dior don't chip on me as much as China Glaze. However, others, like Med, have reported Chanel only lasting a day or so on them. I think it depends upon body chemistry and the base/top coat being used.

  	What color are you considering?


----------



## CartoonChic (May 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I live by two ultas, one has DL for sure the other one didn't have anything anymore. I have a $10 off anything coupon for my bday , I need to find a way to print it lol and get my butt there tommorow! I see its online , so that may end up being my only choice tho. I wish I knew if the other Nordies carries DL. do u kno if Bloomies does? I have one close by..


	Bloomies does carry Lippmann. They have an option to see if an item is available in store like Sephora.

  	http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/deborah-lippmann-million-dollar-mermaid?ID=705519&CategoryID=2921#fn=spp%3D4%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D89%26kws%3Dlippmann


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Bloomies does carry Lippmann. They have an option to see if an item is available in store like Sephora.  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...fn=spp=4&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=89&kws=lippmann


 thank you CC! I checked and it is at the bloomies near me... but I got an email from ulta for $10 off ANYTHING for my bday and I went to the other one on my lunch break and they had two left!! I asked the girl at the counter if they could hold it until tomorrow afternoon so I can come and use my coupon and she agreed since its for my bday  um I really hope it's still there tomorrow lol


----------



## Naughtyp (May 31, 2013)

Since  I was at Ulta anyways, I got Essie's Dj play that song and Shake your $$ maker.  They also had the CG sunsationals out, so I did some quick research. Compared to the jellies I have already, I can pass on the teal, bright pink, and the blue jellies in this collection, maybe even the purple one!  on my list now is : Shell-o, You drive me Coconuts, Son of a Peach and Highlight of my summer. Im going to get them at Sally's tho ( cheaper and I have a 15% off coupon to use). hmm I should also check on those tommorow...  Last night I used That's shore bright, beautiful purple almost rubber texture. today I put Sinful colors purple diamond over it omg !! Amaze! I don't ever want to remove it lol


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

.....awesome, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> I'm afraid this is the best I can do atm. The sun is still shining but I'm on the shady side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

.....thank you so much, Monsy and Buick, for sharing all these pretty swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> MAC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

YAY....Disneyland is really sooooo much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And great haul at the duty free store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Yay MACina--you're back in business!  Beautiful NPs---great BD Gift!!!
> 
> 
> Love that color Buick!
> ...


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

.....I am soooooooooooooooooo glad that she is doing well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Hopefully she can come back soon....missing her so much!



BuickMackane said:


> Some great news before I go to bed.
> 
> Kimibos says hi to everyone. She's currently doing well, but she hasn't had internet access for a while so Specktra has been off limits. She expects to be back sometime next week.


----------



## MACina (May 31, 2013)

....prettyyyyyyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> My first Enchanteds are here! I was surprised to see that the polish comes in a box. It's a cute box, but I think I'm going to store these polishes without it. The polishes are very hard to photograph accurately because of the color shifts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Some great news before I go to bed.
> 
> Kimibos says hi to everyone. She's currently doing well, but she hasn't had internet access for a while so Specktra has been off limits. She expects to be back sometime next week.


      Best news ever----thanks Buick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think whether or not it's worth the price is relative. I enjoy buying high end polishes, so I will say it is. I will also say that you can easily find less expensive dupes.
> 
> I do notice a notice a difference, but it's more so by color. The formula for Chanel or Dior can vary by color, with some being a dream to apply and others being streaky and needing more patience. I'm also a fan of Dior's wider brush. As far as staying power, I've noticed that Chanel and Dior don't chip on me as much as China Glaze. However, others, like Med, have reported Chanel only lasting a day or so on them. I think it depends upon body chemistry and the base/top coat being used.
> 
> What color are you considering?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Last night I used That's shore bright, beautiful purple almost rubber texture. today I put Sinful colors purple diamond over it omg !! Amaze! I don't ever want to remove it lol


      Great haul!


----------



## hazyday (Jun 1, 2013)

Just ordered the Barry M Croc Effect polish and Models Own Snowflakes from Ninja Polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now if only I could get my hands on Barry M Peaches!


----------



## Honi (Jun 1, 2013)

Ohhhhhhh L'Oreal sent me the entire Essie Summer collection and I cannot stop salivating over some of the colors... I've heard theyre quite "jellyish" in the formula though so I'm looking forward to see how they turn out on the actual nails. Wanted to take a pic with my DSLR but ofcourse it had run out of batteries so its IG-pics instead. That green looks gorgeous.


----------



## hazyday (Jun 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ohhhhhhh L'Oreal sent me the entire Essie Summer collection and I cannot stop salivating over some of the colors... I've heard theyre quite "jellyish" in the formula though so I'm looking forward to see how they turn out on the actual nails. Wanted to take a pic with my DSLR but ofcourse it had run out of batteries so its IG-pics instead. That green looks gorgeous.


 
  	I am a huge fan of the hot pink one: Bottle Service!


----------



## MACina (Jun 1, 2013)

....this is great!


  	Pretty colors for summer.....LOVEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> Ohhhhhhh *L'Oreal sent me the entire Essie Summer collection* and I cannot stop salivating over some of the colors... I've heard theyre quite "jellyish" in the formula though so I'm looking forward to see how they turn out on the actual nails. Wanted to take a pic with my DSLR but ofcourse it had run out of batteries so its IG-pics instead. That green looks gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2013)

That's great Honi---I have a real soft spot for Essie NPs.  Love the vibrant colors!!!


Honi said:


> Ohhhhhhh L'Oreal sent me the entire Essie Summer collection and I cannot stop salivating over some of the colors... I've heard theyre quite "jellyish" in the formula though so I'm looking forward to see how they turn out on the actual nails. Wanted to take a pic with my DSLR but ofcourse it had run out of batteries so its IG-pics instead. That green looks gorgeous.


----------



## Honi (Jun 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's great Honi---I have a real soft spot for Essie NPs.  Love the vibrant colors!!!


  	Yeah they always do such classic colors so Im glad to see that they do something more modern


----------



## MACina (Jun 1, 2013)

_*Beautezine*_ just posted a review on the Essie Neon Collection on her blog:

http://www.beautezine.com/essie-summer-2013-neon-collection-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Buick my Dear---your wheels are so lovely.  I enjoy looking at the NPs this way, and I like that you have them sorted by brands.  BTW, I've never heard of a single MAC NP that you have---pretty old ones???


  	They are pretty old. Bad Fairy's from Venomous Villains. I have a BU of this one. Blue India is from Liberty of London. It's the only thing I got from that collection. _Things_, more like. I got a BU of this too. I was young and stupid. Out of all the wonderful stuff in the collection I go and buy a NP. And a BU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	The rest are all from the Nail Trend F/W collection from 2010. There was an orange too but I skipped it. More 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> It'd better be there or that girl at the counter will have me to answer to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bad fairy is such a lemming of mine! lol I feel like that smiley when I remember I had the chance  to buy it! I will post whether it was there or not, she better hope so lol  mine  hasn't chipped yet but I didn't work very hard last night lmao! I love this color so much, the formula wasnt as bad as some reviews made it out to be.  speaking of advent garden I still need to wear fancy pants! and keep calm paint on lol. I'm in my purple phase now tho.... have so many to try! I'm trying to decide what polish to use in my bday! I'm think picture polish amethyst or Zoyas Stevie...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> polish amethyst or Zoyas Stevie...


  	Do you have Accessorize NPs over there? They have a shade called Pink Spice and it's supposed to be a Bad Fairy dupe.

  	Yeah, some reviews really trashed the Sunsational collection. I haven't got many but I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. Except for the blue jelly. I know jellies aren't meant to be opaque but that sucker's like water. I'm thinking of adding some blue pigment in it. It can't get any worse lol.

  	Ugh. It looks like the idiots in the next building are going to have (yet another) back yard party. Theý're testing their sound system as I type. . Hell is other people's music. 



  	edit - Hell is also other people's dogs. I happen to live opposite a supermarket and there's a bloke who ties his pesky Jack Russell outside while he shops. He comes several times a week. The friggin mutt barks at 100 mph, non stop. I swear I want to go out and stick a rolled up sock in its gob. At least this time the guy's doing his weekend shopping on a Saturday afternoon. Last week it was 10am on Sunday. Nothing like waking up to a lunatic Jack Russell yapping its head off like it's got a bag of jumping beans up its arse. Inconsiderate tosspot. If you get a dog at least have the decency to train it. Grrr!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Do you have Accessorize NPs over there? They have a shade called Pink Spice and it's supposed to be a Bad Fairy dupe.
> 
> Yeah, some reviews really trashed the Sunsational collection. I haven't got many but I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. Except for the blue jelly. I know jellies aren't meant to be opaque but that sucker's like water. I'm thinking of adding some blue pigment in it. It can't get any worse lol.
> 
> Ugh. It looks like the idiots in the next building are going to have (yet another) back yard party. Theý're testing their sound system as I type. . *Hell is other people's music. *


  	That, or a helicopter circling over one's neighborhood since the morning because of some stupid ass protesters who can't protest peacefully and have to go on a rampage whenever they have the chance. Gah. Sometimes it sucks to live in a big city!


----------



## Honi (Jun 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That, or a helicopter circling over one's neighborhood since the morning because of some stupid ass protesters who can't protest peacefully and have to go on a rampage whenever they have the chance. Gah. Sometimes it sucks to live in a big city!


  	All of this! ^^^^

  	Hell is also when the bloody Giro D'Italia invade your city and all of the streets are closed off because of stupic cyclists......I was not amused at that time, guess that's the price you pay for living so central...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> All of this! ^^^^
> 
> Hell is also when the bloody Giro D'Italia invade your city and all of the streets are closed off because of stupic cyclists......I was not amused at that time, guess that's the price you pay for living so central...


  	We had the Tour de France once and it was a lot of fun! But then, I didn't have to work that day so I could join the visiting masses and watch the race, too. Long, looooooooong ago!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 1, 2013)

When I lived in Rotterdam the car race thingy and marathon drove me insane. Lots of roads closed, so getting home was a nightmare. The cars were not so bad, but the marathon was something else alltogether. There was a road I had to cross to get home but the security peeps wouldn't let me because of the latex-clad tossers


----------



## Honi (Jun 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> When I lived in Rotterdam the car race thingy and marathon drove me insane. Lots of roads closed, so getting home was a nightmare. The cars were not so bad, but the marathon was something else alltogether. There was a road I had to cross to get home but the security peeps wouldn't let me because of the latex-clad tossers


  	They had closed ALL of the roads close to us so we had to park the car at a supermarket and walk 10 minutes to get home because they werent planning on opening the streets until the day after... -.-

  	An on another more positive sidenote, I have just finished my final exam for my AP-degree. WOHOO! Handing it in on monday and celebrating by eating pancakes with my friend and buying Chanel Taboo like a true NP-addict would do.. Best type of celebration


----------



## MACina (Jun 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> They had closed ALL of the roads close to us so we had to park the car at a supermarket and walk 10 minutes to get home because they werent planning on opening the streets until the day after... -.-
> 
> An on another more positive sidenote,* I have just finished my final exam for my AP-degree. WOHOO! *Handing it in on monday and
> 
> ...


 





.....enjoy, Honi!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 1, 2013)

more pixies please!!?!  http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/zoya-pixiedust-collection-fall-2013/


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Do you have Accessorize NPs over there? They have a shade called Pink Spice and it's supposed to be a Bad Fairy dupe.  Yeah, some reviews really trashed the Sunsational collection. I haven't got many but I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. Except for the blue jelly. I know jellies aren't meant to be opaque but that sucker's like water. I'm thinking of adding some blue pigment in it. It can't get any worse lol.  Ugh. It looks like the idiots in the next building are going to have (yet another) back yard party. Theý're testing their sound system as I type. . Hell is other people's music.     edit - Hell is also other people's dogs. I happen to live opposite a supermarket and there's a bloke who ties his pesky Jack Russell outside while he shops. He comes several times a week. The friggin mutt barks at 100 mph, non stop. I swear I want to go out and stick a rolled up sock in its gob. At least this time the guy's doing his weekend shopping on a Saturday afternoon. Last week it was 10am on Sunday. Nothing like waking up to a lunatic Jack Russell yapping its head off like it's got a bag of jumping beans up its arse. Inconsiderate tosspot. If you get a dog at least have the decency to train it. Grrr!


 I dont know if we have that brand, I havent heard of it. there supposed to be a Sally Hansen almost dupe too, that's probably as close as I'll get lol!   ughh I hate hearing barking dogs, lawn mowers, leaf blowers,ghetto birds, people partying, everything lol. do not disturb my sleep or there will be hell to pay!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *ughh I hate hearing barking dogs, lawn mowers, leaf blowers,ghetto birds, people partying, everything lol. do not disturb my sleep or there will be hell to pay!!*


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks, Med. The above crease shade is Romantico. I do recommend the LM Caviar Stick if it's still available, it's an awesomely intense emerald even though it is named 'Turquoise' (?).
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm wearing the cutest mani! I hope to take a pic later.

  	Congrats, Honi! That's sounds like an excellent way to celebrate. The Essies look great, too.

  	I hope you get the Million Dollar Mermaid, Naughty.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> They had closed ALL of the roads close to us so we had to park the car at a supermarket and walk 10 minutes to get home because they werent planning on opening the streets until the day after... -.-
> 
> An on another more positive sidenote, I have just finished my final exam for my AP-degree. WOHOO! Handing it in on monday and celebrating by eating pancakes with my friend and buying Chanel Taboo like a true NP-addict would do.. Best type of celebration


  	LOL yes best type of celebration !  Chanel Taboo is so great !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 1, 2013)

CartoonChic : the cutest mani ? See you !
  	My pedi : Dior duo Bahia ( pink nail polish not the blue one ). If the weather is good, I'll try Essie In the Cab-Ana on the hands !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Do you have Accessorize NPs over there? They have a shade called Pink Spice and it's supposed to be a Bad Fairy dupe.
> 
> Yeah, some reviews really trashed the Sunsational collection. I haven't got many but I'm pretty happy with the ones I have. Except for the blue jelly. I know jellies aren't meant to be opaque but that sucker's like water. I'm thinking of adding some blue pigment in it. It can't get any worse lol.
> 
> ...


 Oh Naughtyp and Buick, I agree on both subjects---I don't want to share someone else's loud music or yippy-yappy little dog.  I also don't want you to use my front lawn as your personal dog park when we spend hundreds of dollars per month on a crew to maintain our landscape.  Some people are so damned insensitive!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That, or a helicopter circling over one's neighborhood since the morning because of some stupid ass protesters who can't protest peacefully and have to go on a rampage whenever they have the chance. Gah. Sometimes* it sucks to live in a big city!*


  	  @ Buick: When I lived in Rotterdam the car race thingy and marathon drove me insane. Lots of roads closed, so getting home was a nightmare. The cars were not so bad, but the marathon was something else alltogether. There was a road I had to cross to get home but the security peeps wouldn't let me because of the latex-clad tossers






    A small town isn't much better---I live right near where  the US Open Golf Tournament is being held,
    and they'll be closing roads etc---huge inconvenience.  They're even _*requiring passes*_ to get back 
    into our own neighborhood.  Not a fan of Tiger Woods anyway!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm wearing the cutest mani! I hope to take a pic later.  Congrats, Honi! That's sounds like an excellent way to celebrate. The Essies look great, too.  I hope you get the Million Dollar Mermaid, Naughty.


 tha I you!!! I did get it less than $10   um how dare u torture us and not even tell us what polish u used! lol


----------



## MRV (Jun 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.allurabeauty.com/2013/zoya-pixiedust-collection-fall-2013/


  	Yes please!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2013)

The two "mystery" packages contained my 2 Orly and 6 China Glaze speciality polishes. Here they are:




  	Beautiful Disaster, Sparkling Garbage, Electric Lilac, Blue Hawaiian




  	Mango Madness, Atlantis, Meteor Shower, Sour Apple

  	Incidentally is Electric Lilac supposed to be this light? I thought it was a darker purple. It's pretty though.

  	DHL has a package that will be delivered on Tuesday, I'm sure it's the Zoya order from eBay (from Austria), looking forward to that coming. I also have a package from Llarowe on the way, due any day now.



MRV said:


> Cool! Tax Free is always fun!
> 
> 
> You can just take a slice off of your NP rack, and there's your gradient skittle!
> ...


  	Disneyland was so much fun, although we had rubbish weather, not like Finland with their 28 C! At least we didn't have to queue much. We were so busy, I didn't even have time to paint my nails, only just done it last night! Can you imagine???


----------



## MACina (Jun 2, 2013)

.....sooooooooooooo pretty, Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Sparkling Garbage, Blue Hawaiian,Atlantis and Meteor Shower are my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> The two "mystery" packages contained my 2 Orly and 6 China Glaze speciality polishes. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....I am soooooooooooooooooo glad that she is doing well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Glad to read this !


----------



## Honi (Jun 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The two "mystery" packages contained my 2 Orly and 6 China Glaze speciality polishes. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Electric lilac is one of my favs but yes it is indeed that light. It's absolutely GORGEOUS ontop of Color Club Puccilicious or similar colors  Like this:


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 2, 2013)

Honi said:


> Electric lilac is one of my favs but yes it is indeed that light. It's absolutely GORGEOUS ontop of Color Club Puccilicious or similar colors  Like this:


  	Love Puccilicious. Poptastic was an amazing collection


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> I have mainly steady traffic noise and crazy birds singing their heads off. However, I live in about 15 minutes walk from the very center and  every major sports event, rock festival, and fish market seems to be held in between! I just hate going around! Not giving them a penny!


  	I don't mind traffic one bit. I actually quite like a bit of traffic noise. It's stuff like shouty people, yappy dogs, crappy music and screaming children that piss me off. As luck would have it I have 'em all. There's a school nearby and it feels as though the little brats don't ever go indoors. Perpetual mayhem in the playground.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2013)

Gorgeous, thank you!



BuickMackane said:


> Whoa! Even if I were a golf fan this sort of nonsense would put me off for life.
> 
> 
> Sweet! Enjoy your new goodies.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Cool! Tax Free is always fun!
> 
> 
> You can just take a slice off of your NP rack, and there's your gradient skittle!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The two "mystery" packages contained my 2 Orly and 6 China Glaze speciality polishes. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG!!!  Those CGs are just gorgeous.  Since I'm trying to restrict myself to *10* NPs per month (went 8 over in May) I might do a brand of the month.  I need to show CG a little more love these days.  Thanks for the inspiration Anitacska!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2013)

GORGEOUS-----the color is just amazing.  Love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Electric lilac is one of my favs but yes it is indeed that light. It's absolutely GORGEOUS ontop of Color Club Puccilicious or similar colors  Like this:


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 2, 2013)

Okay, after looking at all of these polishes, I have to get some new ones! I'm a sucker! Thank all of you for showing off your new pretties.if I can figure it out, I'll share too!


----------



## MRV (Jun 3, 2013)

Quote:


Honi said:


> Electric lilac is one of my favs but yes it is indeed that light. It's absolutely GORGEOUS ontop of Color Club Puccilicious or similar colors  Like this:


  	Awesome! Okay, need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mango Madness, Electric Lilac, Blue Hawaiian, and Sour Apple finally ordered!


  	I'm wearing BL Sunbaker (for the heat). It's more orange IRL. Reminds me of Mac Styleseeker, an orange version of it.





  	Here's also Cirque Cypress:





  	CC was really like a water, but it did the job. Hmm, might be fiery over Sunbaker!?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't mean to tease about my cutest mani. It's one of my favorites to date. So bright and happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I took pics while I was out running errands. I want to get better pics.

  	Dollish Polish Who Lives in a Pineapple Under the Sea? (index, pinky)
  	Chanel Mimosa (middle, ring, thumb)

  	I used Butter London Cheeky Chops with Who Lives in a Pineapple on my big toes for a matching pedi.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

Great haul Anitacska and mani MRV.




Naughtyp said:


> um how dare u torture us and not even tell us what polish u used! lol


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

....loveeeeeeeeeee,loveeeeeeeeeee,loveeeeeeeeeee, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	This is really sooooooooooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> Didn't mean to tease about my cutest mani. It's one of my favorites to date. So bright and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....loveeeeeeeeeee,loveeeeeeeeeee,loveeeeeeeeeee, CartoonChic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

Scofflaw had a restock and launched her new summer collection on her Etsy page yesterday.



 		Wyld Stallyns 	
 		Electric Salamander 	
 		Little Edie in the Grey Gardens 	
 		Owls of Outrage 	
 		Paranoid Android 	
 		Valley of the Dolls 	
 		Cloud Cuckoo Land 	
 		Whiskey Tango Foxtrot 	
 		Flotsam & Jetsam 	
 		Wee Beasties 
 

  	Then I went and ordered 3 Scofflaw colors from Llarowe that I didn't see on the Etsy page. I also got the 2 CrowsToes colors that were sitting in my cart, and my Hares have already started multiplying. All the Hare glitters from the Last Queen of France collection are on sale.

  	Scofflaw


 		Thunder Kitty 	
 		Insert Lemon Pun Here 	
 		Koi Pondering 
 
  	CrowsToes


 		Cheshire 	
 		Frog's Breath 
 
  	Hare Polish


 		What I Wore to the Revolution 	
 		Own Your Opulence 	
 		Married to the Monarchy 	
 		The Teen Queen 	
 		Dauphine of Decadence 
 

  	My new love affair with indies is intense.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Didn't mean to tease about my cutest mani. It's one of my favorites to date. So bright and happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I _want _WLIAPUTS!

  	I want it here and I want it now!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Scofflaw had a restock and launched her new summer collection on her Etsy page yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Holy crap CC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	I never thought I'd say this but I love Own Your Opulence as much as I love my Finders Keepers shades. It really is something special


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

....wow, THIS is _really_ love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Awesome,CartoonChic!!!!



CartoonChic said:


> Scofflaw had a restock and launched her new summer collection on her Etsy page yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....wow, THIS is _really_ love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! I'll admit I'm splurging some a lot because of my birthday.

  	Buick, I'm interested in the Finders Keepers collection because of your wheel swatches. I was eh about those polishes when I first saw them. Now I'm waiting for a restock. I want all of the Illuminated Life collection, too. I only wanted Electric Flame at first.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.samariums-swatches.com/2013/06/scofflaw-summer-collection-swatches.html

  	They all shall be mine! Maybe except for Owls of Outrage.

  	I prophesy hardcore Llarowe stalking...


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 

 

 		 			Thanks! I'll admit I'm splurging some a lot *because of my birthday*.

 		 			Buick, I'm interested in the Finders Keepers collection because of your wheel swatches. I was eh about those polishes when I first saw them. Now I'm waiting for a restock. I want all of the Illuminated Life collection, too. I only wanted Electric Flame at first.



  	Good for ya! The b-day girl deserves some a lot of pretty NPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope you can get your hands on some Finders Keepers. They are so sparkly it's unreal. I love sparkly stuff on darker skintones. They're bound to look awesome on you.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Hehe. Unpacking's going to be a lot of fun then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	It's such a fun polish. I'm wearing 3 coats to make it more opaque. It wasn't difficult to work with and I like the formula. I didn't have a problem not getting enough glitter, either. I only wish I had more "Patricks" in my bottle. Definitely a favorite polish.


----------



## MRV (Jun 3, 2013)

Quote:


BuickMackane said:


> Did you order them from Beautyzone2007? If so, congratulations on your new dappen dishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No, it was another one. But I have some dappen dishes coming over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	There are 3 coats on that pic. 2 was about ok, but I made it 3 just to be safe (and make the holo stronger). It was so sheer that it could very well be used as a top coat on something like Sunbaker.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

Quote:


MRV said:


> No, it was another one. But I have some dappen dishes coming over.


  	Beautyzone2007 - monopolising world trade in dappen dishes since 2005.


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  All hail queen dappen dishes. :ymca:


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

...oh no, I missed it....so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*CartoonChic*







CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I'll admit I'm splurging some a lot because* of my birthday.*
> 
> Buick, I'm interested in the Finders Keepers collection because of your wheel swatches. I was eh about those polishes when I first saw them. Now I'm waiting for a restock. I want all of the Illuminated Life collection, too. I only wanted Electric Flame at first.


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

My dm had the Essie Neon Collection and I couldn' t resist


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> My dm had the Essie Neon Collection and* I couldn' t resist*


  	Surely buying them is the only thing that a reasonable person would do upon seeing these pretties? You did _the right thing_


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

Today's mani: Black Cat Fantasea


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love the name too!



BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani: *Black Cat Fantasea*


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, I had to take them with me....and I did also get the green lipgloss from the Essence collection.No way I could leave
  	such a pretty gloss at the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














BuickMackane said:


> *Surely buying them is the only thing that a reasonable person would do upon seeing these pretties?* You did _the right thing_


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Yes, I had to take them with me....and I did also get the green lipgloss from the Essence collection.No way I could leave
> such a pretty gloss at the store


  	There's a new Essence collection? Looks like I'll make a little detour to Kruidvat on my way to work tomorrow! Are there any NPs in the collection?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...oh no, I missed it....so sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! It's not until the 6th. I'm just kicking things off early.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani: Black Cat Fantasea


  	Both so pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

NARS is a having a private sale on select merchandise. I picked up Kismet, Night Flight, Night Rider, and Endless Night polishes. They've actually been on my to-buy list for some time. I'll get Ecume later. I also grabbed some makeup items while I was as it.

  	Here's the sale, but the discount is directly linked to your email address.

  	http://www.narscosmetics.com/promo/private-sale/june-private-sale/default.aspx?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=US&utm_campaign=private_sale_060313&hq_e=el&hq_m=1750417&hq_l=1&hq_v=afbe84cc39


----------



## Corally (Jun 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> MACina said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: ...oh no, I missed it....so sorry   *CartoonChic* :stars:
> ...


  My dad's birthday is also on the 6th!


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, it is the Ticket to Paradise collection and there are also NPs:

http://www.essence.eu/index.php?id=2588&L=1

  	Hope that the link works....


BuickMackane said:


> *There's a new Essence collection?* Looks like I'll make a little detour to Kruidvat on my way to work tomorrow! Are there any NPs in the collection?


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Phew, I am so glad I didn't miss it!!!


CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! It's not until the 6th. I'm just kicking things off early.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 3, 2013)

Corally said:


> My dad's birthday is also on the 6th!


	Naughty's is the 6th too!


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Big birthday partyyyyyyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Naughty's is the 6th too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I'll admit I'm splurging some a lot because of my birthday.
> 
> Buick, I'm interested in the Finders Keepers collection because of your wheel swatches. I was eh about those polishes when I first saw them. Now I'm waiting for a restock. I want all of the Illuminated Life collection, too. I only wanted Electric Flame at first.








 CartoonChic and YES splurge a lot, it's your birthday !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2013)

All about Orange on my nails:





  	That's Kiko 639, one of their 'Sands'.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> All about Orange on my nails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's very pretty, both soft and intense ! The Sugar Mat great polishes I think. Have you tried the black one ? It was sold out here at the store I mean, I hope it's back again because it's a beautiful sand polish just like the one you're wearing.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 3, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's very pretty, both soft and intense ! The Sugar Mat great polishes I think. Have you tried the black one ? It was sold out here at the store I mean, I hope it's back again because it's a beautiful sand polish just like the one you're wearing.


  	It's a pity, I only got this one. I'm kinda lemming the black and the jeans blue one, those look amazing!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2013)

Look what came - a small but oh so pretty haul!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> It's a pity, I only got this one. I'm kinda lemming the black and the jeans blue one, those look amazing!


  	It's a good collection on the whole, pigments and colours are pretty. Yes the black one is really pretty, the Sugar Mat are worth the splurge !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Look what came - a small but oh so pretty haul!


  	Oh yes great ! Enjoy your Chanel wonders of wonders ! ( Curiously enough they are not sold out here but spring has not even really started, the weatherforecast says it's going to be a fair weather and I think the 3 Chanel polishes will sell very very well ).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's very pretty, both soft and intense ! The Sugar Mat great polishes I think. Have you tried the black one ? It was sold out here at the store I mean, I hope it's back again because it's a beautiful sand polish just like the one you're wearing.


 http://pshiiit.com/2013/03/01/sugar-mat-pixie-dust-et-autres-rejouissances/

  	SOURCE : PSHIIIT

  	The black one among other polishes.....


----------



## hazyday (Jun 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> NARS is a having a private sale on select merchandise. I picked up Kismet, Night Flight, Night Rider, and Endless Night polishes. They've actually been on my to-buy list for some time. I'll get Ecume later. I also grabbed some makeup items while I was as it.
> 
> Here's the sale, but the discount is directly linked to your email address.
> 
> http://www.narscosmetics.com/promo/private-sale/june-private-sale/default.aspx?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=US&utm_campaign=private_sale_060313&hq_e=el&hq_m=1750417&hq_l=1&hq_v=afbe84cc39


 
  	I ordered Night Rider too, and Night Fever eyeshadow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Big birthday partyyyyyyyyyy


 whoohoo!!  party time lol   





MACina said:


> My dm had the Essie Neon Collection and I couldn' t resist :eyelove:


 I was like oooh what's this?   hello , I just bought these two days ago lol! I skipped the blue one tho, I like the loreal blue gelly better ( swatches of both collections All lacquerd up).   





CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! It's not until the 6th. I'm just kicking things off early. :wave:


 hell ya girl me too!! lol  





CartoonChic said:


> Naughty's is the 6th too!


 Twins!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great haul Anitacska and mani MRV.    ompom:


 yes I'm very happy now I only need the pink one!!   I love that mani that WLITPUTS is so cute I want it lol!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 3, 2013)

My birthday card from my mom  she couldn't wait to give it to me lol!  today I went to Sally's to look for the new CG sunsationals but they didn't have them yet ;( so I got some Halloween and christmas nail stickers for $3 instead lol  then I went to sephora and got Illamasquas Seance... hopefully I'll be able to collect the other two As well, cuz they are both really pretty!!  saw naughty nauticals at targt, I wasnt that impressed! still gonna  get naughty nautical tho ( for obvious reasons lol!!)


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Gorgeous, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> All about Orange on my nails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

......enjoy, Jenny!


jennyap said:


> Look what came - a small but oh so pretty haul!


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

I don' t have this one but will check out if it is available here too.


Naughtyp said:


> Twins!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 3, 2013)

Naughtyp, that is such a stunning birthday card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	So sweet of your mom!!!


Naughtyp said:


> saw naughty nauticals at targt, I wasnt that impressed! still gonna get naughty nautical tho ( for obvious reasons lol!!)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> I don' t have this one but will check out if it is available here too.


 they are pretty new here too check them out. I have only seen them at Ulta so far. Want the red and blue


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 3, 2013)

MACina said:


> Naughtyp, that is such a stunning birthday card    So sweet of your mom!!!


 thank you I love it so much I had to share it! lol  she's been trying to give it to me for weeks already lol...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 3, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







BuickMackane said:


> My Jindies. A rogue Dandy Nails gatecrashed the party so I need to reswatch them all now. I can't deal with having different brands on the same wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh man.. you guys are going to get me in trouble with all these pretty indies


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe we don' t have them here (yet) then.But I hope that we will get them after all.
  	Nevertheless I will check my dm today!


Naughtyp said:


> *they are pretty new here too* check them out. I have only seen them at Ulta so far. Want the red and blue


----------



## MRV (Jun 4, 2013)

Buick, your face has vanished!?



Naughtyp said:


> saw naughty nauticals at targt, I wasnt that impressed! still gonna get naughty nautical tho ( for obvious reasons lol!!)


  	Great cart! No NP coming along with it?


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

...*POSIVITE* problem of a NPA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Buick, your face has vanished!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> saw naughty nauticals at targt, I wasnt that impressed! still gonna get naughty nautical tho ( for obvious reasons lol!!)


  	That is such a cute birthday card!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> saw naughty nauticals at targt, I wasnt that impressed! still gonna get naughty nautical tho ( for obvious reasons lol!!)


  	That is THE perfect card for a NPA!

  	I think the Illamasqua Paranormal polishes will stick around for a while. There doesn't seem to be much excitement for them. Raindrops and Pink Raindrops are also back up at Sephora.com.

  	I thought I had Essie Naughty Nautical, but I have Navigate Her. I looked it up and see it's part of the new Summer collection. I haven't picked any of them up yet, or the neon China Glazes. I'll pick them up after I getting more indies.

  	Yes, you need WLIAPUTS! I have the urge to get a BU. I won't get one because of all the polishes I have, but I love it a lot.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 4, 2013)

My current mani with Zoya Josie. The formula was a+ like always. The color is a little darker IRL


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Those are gorgeous colors! I tend to gravitate towards bold colors more than softer ones.
> 
> That looks gorgeous on your hands!
> 
> ...


  	Either way, it's money well spent!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani with Zoya Josie. The formula was a+ like always. The color is a little darker IRL


	I need this color! Beautiful! It still amazes me how your manis are *always* perfect.


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

honey on boost, Josie is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is a unique green....not too bright and not too muted.Lovely!


honey on boost said:


> My current mani with Zoya Josie. The formula was a+ like always. The color is a little darker IRL


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

....it does SOOOOOOOOOO amaze me every time I see HOBs manis.Just adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I need this color! Beautiful! *It still amazes me how your manis are *always* perfect.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Love, Love, love CC.  Yellow _*is*_ the happiest color on the planet and one of my favs.  Super cute mani.


CartoonChic said:


> Scofflaw had a restock and launched her new summer collection on her Etsy page yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I'll admit I'm splurging some a lot because of my birthday.
> 
> Buick, I'm interested in the Finders Keepers collection because of your wheel swatches. I was eh about those polishes when I first saw them. Now I'm waiting for a restock. I want all of the Illuminated Life collection, too. I only wanted Electric Flame at first.






It's almost here CC!  I believe fully in being good to oneself----if not then who?  Splurge on CC, splurge on!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> http://www.samariums-swatches.com/2013/06/scofflaw-summer-collection-swatches.html
> 
> They all shall be mine! Maybe except for Owls of Outrage.
> 
> I prophesy hardcore Llarowe stalking...


 So pretty---I knew Valley of the Dolls would be pink---guessed that one based on the book & movie.  BTW---I like your orange Avy Buick!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Very pretty MACina.  I'm afraid to go to the store for fear a few may leap into my shopping basket
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MACina said:


> My dm had the Essie Neon Collection and I couldn' t resist


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

My kinda color!  Lovely mani Buick!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Today's mani: Black Cat Fantasea


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Whoa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! It's not until the 6th. I'm just kicking things off early.


 I didn't want to tell her CC.  I was basking in your pre-birthday glow


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....it does SOOOOOOOOOO amaze me every time I see HOBs manis.Just adorable


	Thank you ladies! I really think it has to do with my cheap $10 ikea lamp and doing my nails with all the lights off except the lamp. I also use a wood cuticle stick dipped in acetone for cleanup.

  	I agree it is a unique green. It has a lot more yellow in it compared to other greens that I have close to this color.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

The color is just gorgeous Anneri!!! 






Anneri said:


> All about Orange on my nails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Enjoy Jennyap!!!  






jennyap said:


> Look what came - a small but oh so pretty haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> saw naughty nauticals at targt, I wasnt that impressed! still gonna get naughty nautical tho ( for obvious reasons lol!!)


 Way cool Naughtyp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Awesome haulage! I definitely thought of you when I nabbed Naughty Nautical last week.  Every time I type Naughtyp, auto correct changes it to 'Naughty'---so annoying!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just Gorgeous HOB---your manis are so pretty--they make me smile!!!! 






honey on boost said:


> My current mani with Zoya Josie. The formula was a+ like always. The color is a little darker IRL


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

....they are absolutely worth it to get past the fear!


Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty MACina.  *I'm afraid to go to the store for fear a few may leap into my shopping basket*


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

I should plan a trip to Ikea and look for such a lamp!


honey on boost said:


> Thank you ladies! *I really think it has to do with my cheap $10 ikea lamp and doing my nails with all the lights off except the lamp.* I also use a wood cuticle stick dipped in acetone for cleanup.
> I agree it is a unique green. It has a lot more yellow in it compared to other greens that I have close to this color.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can someone refer me to a good white polish that is under $10? I currently have nyx white polish and it SUCKS!!! lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani with Zoya Josie. The formula was a+ like always. The color is a little darker IRL


  	Pretty mani, the texture looks great ( green is not my colour but your mani is


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Can someone refer me to a good white polish that is under $10? I currently have nyx white polish and it SUCKS!!! lol.


	Essie does a good white polish!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 4, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Pretty mani, the texture looks great ( green is not my colour but your mani is


  	Thank you! I don't know why but I just love ugly green colors


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Yes you should!* It's the led office lamp*
> 
> 
> TY Hun!! I wish I had enough guts to get creative with glitter and accent nails lol
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes you should! It's the led office lamp
> 
> 
> TY Hun!! I wish I had enough guts to get creative with glitter and accent nails lol
> ...


  	lol no sorry, I just wanted to say that green was not for me. Except teal, or a mix like Mermaid's Dream, I never wear yellow either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 except maybe Lime if I buy the Essie summer 2013 one !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Can someone refer me to a good white polish that is under $10? I currently have nyx white polish and it SUCKS!!! lol.


      I fell in love w/CG's *Dandy Lyin' Around*.  It's white with shimmer and I just love this stuff.  It came highly 
     recommended by a fellow NPA and I too just love this NP.


----------



## hazyday (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I fell in love w/CG's *Dandy Lyin' Around*.  It's white with shimmer and I just love this stuff.  It came highly
> recommended by a fellow NPA and I too just love this NP.


 
  	Yes, Dandy Lyin' Around is amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes you should! It's the led office lamp
> 
> 
> TY Hun!! I wish I had enough guts to get creative with glitter and accent nails lol  Don't feel bad HOB---I'm an accent nail virgin too, devoid of creativity genes!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

My homage to the June birthday girls, *CC & Naughtyp* who share a birthday on *June 6*.
I said I was going to wear *Chanel's 'June' *for the occasion, and I was due for a polish change today!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 4, 2013)

And you also did it in May.

  	Lovely !


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

_Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
_thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_

_i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _

_i see that AE released a new collection. they all look beautiful but probably wont get them. _
_i havent been doing my nails lately so i have some old manis and a sallys/finger paints haul to share with you!_

_i went to sallys today because i saw that they had some new finger paints. some of them giitters and neons. i had to get a fix lol _

_

 

_

_ 

 

 

 

_
_FP  Colorful Collage/ Hue Brighten my day/ Van gogh's violet/ Itsy Bitsy Spider_

_ 

 

 

_
_Iconic Orange/ and Amazing glaze in the bottle and then over a black polish ( Black expressionism) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes its a hair type polish but i love it!!! it has little green and blue glitters._


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My homage to the June birthday girls, *CC & Naughtyp* who share a birthday on *June 6*.
> I said I was going to wear *Chanel's 'June' *for the occasion, and I was due for a polish change today!








 Pretty! I'm doing a polish change Wednesday for my b-day mani. June is one of the colors.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2013)

Current mani - Color Club Miss Bliss. In the shade it looks like an 'ordinary' pink, in the sun it is insane!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
> _thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_
> 
> _i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _
> ...


  	kimibos! Awesome haul! We miss you!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Current mani - Color Club Miss Bliss. In the shade it looks like an 'ordinary' pink, in the sun it is insane!!


	Whoa! That polish is crazy. Love it!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
> _thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_
> 
> _i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _
> ...








 we missed you!!  And what a great haul to come back with


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

jennyap said:


> we missed you!!  And what a great haul to come back with


  	    Thanks Girls!! i missed you too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Can someone refer me to a good white polish that is under $10? I currently have nyx white polish and it SUCKS!!! lol.


  	I agree with China Glaze Dandy Lyin’ Around. There's also Zoya Purity. I haven't worn either of them yet, though.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

I got an email from ulta saying I had 200 bonus points so owe rand got the pink mermaid!!! I now have the whole collection  Kimibos I'm so happy to see u!  my Sally's don't have shit! lol


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Kimibos I'm so happy to see u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   LOL im glad to see u too!!! i still have to haul the DL mermaids. i think im going to shop more at ulta. i hate those sephora point Gifts! they are soo not useful. im always like wtf. they should give one regular size item after more than 300 points damn it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> And you also did it in May.
> 
> Lovely !


      No, but thank you.  That was MAC's 'Riot Gear' last month because I promised that 'June' would be in June for our CC & Naughtyp's birthdays.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty! I'm doing a polish change Wednesday for my b-day mani. June is one of the colors.


      Pray tell---how many colors are you doing birthday girl?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
> _thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_
> 
> _i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _
> ...






Welcome home Kimibos!!!  Good to have you back!! So glad you got your NP fix---and what a fix it is 





.  BEAUTIFUL!!!  What pink NP are you wearing in the second pic?  It's GORGEOUS on you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Kimibos I'm so happy to see u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay to getting the entire collection Naughtyp!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You've mentioned the lamp before. How exactly does it help your manicure? And what wood cuticle stick do use? Do you wrap cotton on the edge of the stick?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with China Glaze Dandy Lyin’ Around. There's also Zoya Purity. I haven't worn either of them yet, though.






OMG CC---I totally forgot about Purity too--probably because like you, I haven't worn mine yet either.



Classic case of PO - product overload


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow Jennyap---I'd say this hot mani matches that hot look of yours' in the AAO thread.  Both are just BEAUTIFUL!!!!


jennyap said:


> Current mani - Color Club Miss Bliss. In the shade it looks like an 'ordinary' pink, in the sun it is insane!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome back ,kimibos!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I told Med that I've been having a pre-birthday celebration for the whole month of May the way I've been splurging.    This is so gorgeous! I want in on the next Kiko sale. Well, depending on if I have any money left.   :agree:   Very pretty.    I didn't get any of the eye shadows, but I did get the eye makeup remover, both cream blushes, and all of the lipsticks except the sheer one. Joyous Red has been on my list for a really long time. I also got 413BLKR Velvet Matte Lip Pencil. It wasn't discounted, but it's another color that I want and I can only get it directly from NARS. I just wish NARS didn't take forever to ship.    That is THE perfect card for a NPA!  I think the Illamasqua Paranormal polishes will stick around for a while. There doesn't seem to be much excitement for them. Raindrops and Pink Raindrops are also back up at Sephora.com.  I thought I had Essie Naughty Nautical, but I have Navigate Her. I looked it up and see it's part of the new Summer collection. I haven't picked any of them up yet, or the neon China Glazes. I'll pick them up after I getting more indies.  Yes, you need WLIAPUTS! I have the urge to get a BU. I won't get one because of all the polishes I have, but I love it a lot.


 i kno isnt it? lol  I'll have to keep an eye for a restock! 


MRV said:


> Buick, your face has vanished!?      :lol:    Love these! I don't know when I can wear mine: the line is sooo looong :blinks: .    Lovely teal.   ompom: Special indeed!   Great cart! No NP coming along with it?


 Thanks!  unfortunately not lol she wouldn't know what I had or what I want . she got me a hello kitty Swarovski pen 


honey on boost said:


> Those are gorgeous colors! I tend to gravitate towards bold colors more than softer ones.  That looks gorgeous on your hands! :eyelove:  Leaving a store without that pretty gloss would be a crime!    I saw that sale and it was so hard to resist. Luckily I've had night rider & flight so I was a good girl and closed out the screen. (The proceeded to Nordstrom where I bought $200 Stuart weitzman pumps.. They were on sale I couldn't resist :haha: )  I really like that color. I'm so crazy over gritty nail polish that I think they would drive me crazy. Such a shame cause zoya really has some pretty pixie dust colors.  Nice haul! I love Azure  That is such a cute birthday card!!


 thank you


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Welcome home Kimibos!!!  Good to have you back!! So glad you got your NP fix---and what a fix it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	thanks hun, the pink polish was a gift from my mom, its from a brand called face stockholm. th pink is called Dance Party. she found it at $1.99 at Jcrew.
  	its an amazing neon pink. im wearing it right now. 



 

 



  	the flash cant handle this color.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay to getting the entire collection Naughtyp![/COLOR]


 I kno lets celebrate!!! 


kimibos said:


> LOL im glad to see u too!!! i still have to haul the DL mermaids. i think im going to shop more at ulta. i hate those sephora point Gifts! they are soo not useful. im always like wtf. they should give one regular size item after more than 300 points damn it!!!


  I kno I got my sephora bday gift. it i already had three lol my aunts my moms and mine from online. I like the mascara so I told them it wasnt in my orders so i got another one lol. ya ulta has good rewards 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     No, but thank you.  That was MAC's 'Riot Gear' last month because I promised that 'June' would be in June for our CC & Naughtyp's birthdays.[/COLOR]


 cnt wait to see it med!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> cnt wait to see it med!! xoxoxoxo


  	     LOL you bad girl!!! i havent order from them in months. but i do have lots of points for nothing. the thing about ulta to me is that its like Drugstore.com and Beauty.com with out the free shipping at 25. so yeah im kind of hooked to those 2 lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Pray tell---how many colors are you doing birthday girl?


	Three colors. It was two, but I added another to help with my untrieds. I'm wearing the orange mermaid, June and the new color is Illamasqua Purity.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun, the pink polish was a gift from my mom, its from a brand called face stockholm. th pink is called Dance Party. she found it at $1.99 at Jcrew.
> its an amazing neon pink. im wearing it right now.
> 
> 
> ...









 Just stunning!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hallo there!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's why I'm Naughtyp!! lol heehee  I LOVE that bright pink!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

I LOVE this pink----you know if you're gonna do hot pink, this is how to do it.  Go big or go home---It's GORGEOUS


kimibos said:


> thanks hun, the pink polish was a gift from my mom, its from a brand called face stockholm. th pink is called Dance Party. she found it at $1.99 at Jcrew.
> its an amazing neon pink. im wearing it right now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Kimibos I'm so happy to see u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  The whole set!

  	I wonder if I'll get bonus points from Ulta too. I still have my $10 coupon to use. I think I'll use it to get Keks.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I LOVE this pink----you know if you're gonna do hot pink, this is how to do it.  Go big or go home---It's GORGEOUS


  	     thanks girls! its gorgeous. i dont do many pinks but this one i like. oohhh i have another i got before i left from claires in long nails. ill post it its a neon with shimmers. lets see maybe i should just post all the old manis.  LOL


----------



## kimibos (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The whole set!
> 
> I wonder if I'll get bonus points from Ulta too. I still have my $10 coupon to use. I think I'll use it to get Keks.


  	ohh im gonna have to get keks. it my kind of color


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Three colors. It was two, but I added another to help with my untrieds. I'm wearing the orange mermaid, June and the new color is Illamasqua Purity.


  Good plan CC.  Isn't Purity just the most feminine soft peach ever?  I love it!  I can't wait  to see your birthday mani!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2013)

I need y'all to slow down, I am now 19 pages behind.  LMAO...   My internet connection has been horrible lately.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
> _thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_
> 
> _i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _
> ...


  	HEY!!!!!! WELCOME HOME! ;-) 

  	I was just in Sally's looking at the Finger Paints.   I'm still trying to get Orly's Mash up, so I didn't bother, but I love the hair one.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun, the pink polish was a gift from my mom, its from a brand called face stockholm. th pink is called Dance Party. she found it at $1.99 at Jcrew.
> its an amazing neon pink. im wearing it right now.
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's a hot pink for summer!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> :con:   The whole set!  I wonder if I'll get bonus points from Ulta too. I still have my $10 coupon to use. I think I'll use it to get Keks.


 you should! I reached platinum status last month but idk if that has anything with it?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My homage to the June birthday girls, *CC & Naughtyp* who share a birthday on *June 6*.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]I said I was going to wear *Chanel's 'June' *for the occasion, and I was due for a polish change today![/COLOR]


here it is how did I skip this?!?? I love it . thank you for thinking of me!!  xoxo


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

Pretty, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And thank you for reminding me....I have to put my June on too!



Medgal07 said:


> My homage to the June birthday girls, *CC & Naughtyp* who share a birthday on *June 6*.
> I said I was going to wear *Chanel's 'June' *for the occasion, and I was due for a polish change today!


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am soooooooooooooo glad that you are feeling better and can come back on here as usual  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I missed you so bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> _Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
> _thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_
> 
> _i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

.....THIS is really holo.Loveeeeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> Current mani - Color Club Miss Bliss. In the shade it looks like an 'ordinary' pink, in the sun it is insane!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 4, 2013)

.....whoa, what a stunning neon pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> thanks hun, the pink polish was a gift from my mom, its from a brand called face stockholm. th pink is called Dance Party. she found it at $1.99 at Jcrew.
> its an amazing neon pink. im wearing it right now.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 4, 2013)

I updated my inventory. I'm now over the 500 mark. On top of that, I got 129 polishes in May. June has just started and I've already purchased 27 polishes. I'm not aiming to reach any particular number. I'm just buying polish that I like. But I am amazed how quickly my stash is growing. Does that mean I'm slowing down? Nope. Not a chance. There are some collections coming out, both indie and commercial, that I don't want to miss.


----------



## Honi (Jun 4, 2013)

Soooo many pretty manis and that finger paints haul looks gorgeous! I have never tried any of their products before, theyre quite hard to get here in Denmark. Chanel Taboo was nowhere to be found at my store so no celebration shopping for me.. BOO!

  	I was rummaging through my stash and found that I have an unopened and unused BU of Gosh Rainbow, now I have to figure out what to do with it....


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2013)

Kimibos!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  	So good to see you, girl!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....THIS is really holo.Loveeeeeeeee


  	Thanks everyone!

	Medgal, you are just too sweet, and very good for a girl's confidence


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I updated my inventory. I'm now over the 500 mark. On top of that, I got 129 polishes in May. June has just started and I've already purchased 27 polishes. I'm not aiming to reach any particular number. I'm just buying polish that I like. But I am amazed how quickly my stash is growing. Does that mean I'm slowing down? Nope. Not a chance. There are some collections coming out, both indie and commercial, that I don't want to miss.


 somehow. I am not suprised by any of this lol


----------



## MRV (Jun 5, 2013)

Quote:


Honi said:


> Soooo many pretty manis and that finger paints haul looks gorgeous! I have never tried any of their products before, theyre quite hard to get here in Denmark. Chanel Taboo was nowhere to be found at my store so no celebration shopping for me.. BOO!
> 
> I was rummaging through my stash and found that I have an unopened and unused BU of Gosh Rainbow, now I have to figure out what to do with it....


  	Oh no, hope you can get it elsewhere. I have that GOSH, too, but nothing else from them.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> not suprised by any of this lol


  	Me either


----------



## Honi (Jun 5, 2013)

This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

....Honi, this is a stunning mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	It is more an artwork...so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


  	That's a fun mani!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Hello everyone! sorry i havent been in here lately. im doing much better now and will come back to be the usual NPA._
> _thank you for all your good thoughts, buick told me that you were asking for me. i missed you alot aswell and sharing manis and haul!_
> 
> _i have to say this thread is insane. i cannot catch up with all the amazing manis and hauls. more hauls than manis lol _
> ...


  	Love glitter and sparkle polish


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.








 it so pretty!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2013)

Welcome back Kimibos glad to see you here.


----------



## hazyday (Jun 5, 2013)

Look how cute this is!!!!! $36 at Sephora. I think I need it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 5, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Me either


	LOL!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


	Wow! Love the colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> sounds like my old hauls! lol I had to stop myself and eventually overhauled my collection and got rid of a good 100 polishes. Now it's CRAZY if I buy more than 10 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun mani!


	I was thinking about parting with my Finger Paints and Revlons to streamline my brands. That's a good 23 polishes. I haven't bought any new colors from those two brands since branching out. I'd give them to my daughter. But I'm still clutching onto them for dear life. Can't bring myself to let them go just yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Look how cute this is!!!!! $36 at Sephora. I think I need it.


  	Yes it's great ! Love the name too lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2013)

Now I am posting from my computer so to everyone esp. Kimibos :


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I updated my inventory. I'm now over the 500 mark. On top of that, I got 129 polishes in May. June has just started and I've already purchased 27 polishes. I'm not aiming to reach any particular number. I'm just buying polish that I like. But I am amazed how quickly my stash is growing. Does that mean I'm slowing down? Nope. Not a chance. There are some collections coming out, both indie and commercial, that I don't want to miss.






Could be time for an intervention----but not until you finish the nail sticks for the 129 polishes that you got in May and the 27 you nabbed so far this month.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Could be time for an intervention----but not until you finish the nail sticks for the 129 polishes that you got in May and the 27 you nabbed so far this month.








Over 500 ? OMG and I thought I was a NPA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> sounds like my old hauls! lol I had to stop myself and eventually overhauled my collection and got rid of a good 100 polishes. Now it's CRAZY if I buy more than 10 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fun mani!


    Really HOB?  I had no idea about your limit when I set mine a few months ago---mind you I've failed miserably but at least I have a limit---like man I'm
   working on it 



My limit, _not goal_ is ten/month.  I'm not on some crazy mission---I just want to collect nice polish and actually use what I purchase.  
   When I see large quantities of unused product I hear my parents voices echoing adages about waste & over spending---makes me nuts!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2013)

That's really cool HD!  I think it's a good deal and very pretty colors too!!


hazyday said:


> Look how cute this is!!!!! $36 at Sephora. I think I need it.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Kimibos great to see you're back girl!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2013)

That is so gorgeous! Love it!



Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


  	Just a quick check in from me as I should be heading to bed soon, since I'll be up in less than 7 hours. Tomorrow I'm off to Sweden to see my favourite band, Europe at a festival. So excited and nervous at the same time. Eek!

  	Did a bit of shopping today though and here's my little haul. I also included the make up I got because those boxes are so pretty!


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

Today I ordered the Sleek blush palette Sweet Cheeks and 2 China Glaze np, Sounds Like Noise and Def Defying. :flower:


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Today I ordered the Sleek blush palette Sweet Cheeks and 2 China Glaze np, Sounds Like Noise and Def Defying.


  	    nice i have def defying and its gorgeous!  for the other one do you mean CG make some noise . i have that one too. luv it!


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Today I ordered the Sleek blush palette Sweet Cheeks and 2 China Glaze np, Sounds Like Noise and Def Defying. :flower:
> ...


 Yeah, I meant Make Some Noise. Sounds Like Noise is a freaking MAC lippie.  Can't wait though. ompom: And welcome back!! :yaay:


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Yeah, I meant Make Some Noise. Sounds Like Noise is a freaking MAC lippie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     hey thanks and no problem. that kinetic? collection was good. i have mst of them lol. both polishes you got are amazing!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2013)

ok now im going to put some swatches together.


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I meant Make Some Noise. Sounds Like Noise is a freaking MAC lippie.   Can't wait though. ompom:  And welcome back!! :yaay:
> ...


 Electropop actually!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 5, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Over 500 ? OMG and I thought I was a NPA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I may need an intervention if this continues for too long. I'm attributing my recent explosion to my excitement for indie polishes. Things should calm down after a month or so.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Today I ordered the Sleek blush palette Sweet Cheeks and 2 China Glaze np, Sounds Like Noise and Def Defying.


  	Fun hauls!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> Electropop actually!


  	YES hahha kinetic candy is another polish from it. right??


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2013)

_

 

 

 

_
_Long nails:  Essence that's what i mint with Claires Splatter Effect. pure love. it has hairs/bars but im ok. its looks very good! _
_DL Its raining Men! _
_Claires Cosmic. amazing neon pink with Shimmer. _
_H&M Aquatini. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_i have short nails right now. i find that jellies, glitters, sandwiches and also neons look better on short nails. i dont kno why but i dont like how some look on my long nails. i may be crazy of-course but i like them on short nail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_

 

 

 

_
_OPI my vampire is buff with BCL she in parties and OPI dont touch my tutu_
_Loreal Miss Pixie with Essence Hugs and Kisses glitter. a sandwich _
_Essie Bikini so tiny_
_and Julep Nan_
_

 

_
_My mom wearing FP Paint me Happy. i luv this, cant wait to wear it._
_then Finger Paints Yellow Bikini._

_way too many still. _


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Electropop actually!
> ...


  Yep! I skipped Electropop because I didn't think they were nice... LIKE WTH!?  :blink:


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _[COLOR=0000FF]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]    [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]
> ...


  GORGEOUS!! :hot:


----------



## kimibos (Jun 5, 2013)

Corally said:


> GORGEOUS!!


  	     thanks!


----------



## Corally (Jun 5, 2013)

hazyday said:


> Look how cute this is!!!!! $36 at Sephora. I think I need it.


 They sure are pretty! :eyelove:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 5, 2013)

Eye candy manis! Gorgeous kimibos!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 5, 2013)

OK, i've mostly caught up with this board - i think i just read over 100 pages in the past day or two, drooling over many polishes and manis!

  	In the past few years, I have bought maybe 2 nail polishes each year, so...

  	...Today i ordered - what else - nail polish - abetted by youse guyettes.

  	I ordered a bunch of Deborah Lippmann

  	-- _Swagga Like Us_
  	-- _Ray of Light_ - i don't like dark blue, but this looks wonderful in photos
  	-- _Across the Universe_ - i've been wanting this one for a couple years
  	-- _Let's Go Crazy_ - i read some blogs and know it has some problems, but how could i resist a _*Prince*_ song!
  	-- _Mermaid's Dream_
  	-- _Candy Shop_

  	AND
  	Jindie - _Taste Like Snozberries_

  	Now i have to update my Nail Polish inventory, because it's several years out of date! And i know i have bottles lurking that haven't been added to the list.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice haul Anitacska!  How are the BL lip glosses?  
     I hope you have a blast at the festival---ENJOY!!


lilinah said:


> OK, i've mostly caught up with this board - i think i just read over 100 pages in the past day or two, drooling over many polishes and manis!
> 
> In the past few years, I have bought maybe 2 nail polishes each year, so...
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 5, 2013)

lilinah said:


> OK, i've mostly caught up with this board - i think i just read over 100 pages in the past day or two, drooling over many polishes and manis!
> 
> In the past few years, I have bought maybe 2 nail polishes each year, so...
> 
> ...


  	woo hoo! Welcome to the club. Ray of light is one of my faves.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

LOVEEEEEEEEEE your manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The first mani (Essence + Claires) is absolutely stunning!



kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 5, 2013)

So after making my comment about glitters yesterday I decided to try an ombre glitter mani. Not too shabby for my first time. Still need some practice though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2013)

I applaud you HOB---I'm so impressed.  You've officially left me in the dust!  It's really NICE!!!! 






honey on boost said:


> So after making my comment about glitters yesterday I decided to try an ombre glitter mani. Not too shabby for my first time. Still need some practice though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 5, 2013)

To our *BIRTHDAY GIRLS*-----*CC & Naughtyp *


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> To our *BIRTHDAY GIRLS*-----*CC & Naughtyp *


  	Thanks med =) painting my nails right now lol


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

.....adorable, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> So after making my comment about glitters yesterday I decided to try an ombre glitter mani. Not too shabby for my first time. Still need some practice though.


----------



## MACina (Jun 5, 2013)

*Naughtyp and CartoonChic! *










*have a wonderful day *


----------



## Honi (Jun 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That is so gorgeous! Love it!
> 
> 
> Just a quick check in from me as I should be heading to bed soon, since I'll be up in less than 7 hours. Tomorrow I'm off to Sweden to see my favourite band, Europe at a festival. So excited and nervous at the same time. Eek!
> ...


  	Ive been dying to get my hands on that Candy blush but its so expensive on eBay! GAH! Enjoy Sweden, it's my home country so I know it far too well


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 6, 2013)

MACina said:


> [COLOR=000080]*Naughtyp and CartoonChic! *[/COLOR] :con:        *have a wonderful day* :clapping:


 Thank you!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy birthday CC!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2013)

to our birthday girls!

  	May you have a very special day! All the best to you both and never change!


----------



## Honi (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy birthday to the birthday girls indeed! On the national day of Sweden of all days ;-) Hope its a lovely one!


----------



## MACina (Jun 6, 2013)

...I just read over on the AAO thread that it is Lipstickdivas bday too....so:





*Lipstickdiva*


----------



## MRV (Jun 6, 2013)

CC, Lipstickdiva, Naughtyp, and all others!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy B-day to all the birthday girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Just saw the YSL polishes for fall:





  	Err... I want all three. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	source: http://www.beautyalmanac.com/article/YSL-Makeup-Collection-for-Fall-2013-Preview/1461


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2013)

I was a bit bored too:





  	I used some of this velvet powder on my nails. IRL this looks much greener and generally more saturated! A fun mani.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Honi* 







  	This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.



  wowza, that's stunning!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *honey on boost* 



 	So after making my comment about glitters yesterday I decided to try an ombre glitter mani. Not too shabby for my first time. Still need some practice though.







  This is very prettty, great choice of polishes!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

Ugh, the site is all messed up for me, no multi-quote and more importantly no smilies  So I'll just have to shout this LOL:   HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARTOONCHIC, NAUGHTYP and LIPSTICKDIVA!!! Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## MACina (Jun 6, 2013)

....I love them all a lot too!!!!

  	Thank you, Naynadine!


Naynadine said:


> Happy B-day to all the birthday girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 6, 2013)

So pretty, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	You and Honi should be bored more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> I was a bit bored too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 6, 2013)

kellyw said:


> So pretty! And I love the aqua too! Monsy, how are lancome formulas?


  	I am not Monsy but on me the lancome formula and brush are top notch.  I LOVE my lancome polish.  

  	Vernis In Love Indeed


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 6, 2013)

aaaand I am not reading 500+ comments so here I am again


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 6, 2013)

OMG on the DL raining men... scampers off to scope it out some more

  	BTW your nails are really really pretty in general.  I have 3 nubbins at the moment so am debating cutting mine but these give me reason to not 


kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 6, 2013)

awww 20 pages are not too many to read....  I totally agree with Monsy here.  Lancome brush and formula are the best on the market imo however I am not overly fond of cremes so only have a lone red polish.  I love shimmer, glass flecks, jellies and holos so  hard {I can skip the glitter bombs}  and really only wear reds so my options are kinda limited with them.  Which is too bad cus I am sure the husband would not mind my hoarding them if I said $15 instead of the cough cough cough $27 for chanel.

  	His favorite color on me for what it is worth is a $5 bottle of Sally Hansen Complete Salon manicure in Runway Red-y.  I have been wearing it the frack out for over a year now hoping the bottle gets empty {at the halfway mark fwiw} since it was a LE and well I don't like it much.  Of course he found a stockpile of it on amazon so sighs.  He said he was ordering me more of them when I mentioned that I would be done with the bottle next year.  

  	Ladies really feel my pain here.  My toes have been Runway Red-y since March '12 and really I just want the color to run-a-way already.  To the point where I do my hands in it once a month.




Monsy said:


> you are right guys
> 
> BUT formula is stunning and brush is something extraordinary. it is wide but it's not flat cut at the edge, it's rounded so it gives perfect manicure in one stroke
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 6, 2013)

this and the rose macaron are gorge.  I may need to go to the lancome counter soon and check out the colors again.  I know I won't wear them but I sure like putting them on my nails

  	BTW I cannot find the sparkling garbage anywhere.  I have gone to several stores.  Next week I am going to the burbs which is usually where I end up having to go for my greens




Monsy said:


> Lancome Summer 2013 ultramarine green


----------



## Corally (Jun 6, 2013)

:con: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL THE BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *elkaknits* 




 	 		Ladies really feel my pain here.  My toes have been Runway Red-y since March '12 and really I just want the color to run-a-way already.  



  Awww, I'm sorry but this seriously made me laugh out loud! You poor thing!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2013)

Anneri that is super green and super cute----LOVE IT!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> I was a bit bored too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 6, 2013)

My apologies to LipstickDiva---Your Day too????  
            Yet another special lady then---*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LIPSTICKDIVA*------Have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> The brush looks like the most foolproof one I've come across. Perfect for someone like me who is a klutz at applying polish.
> 
> 
> A marriage proposal? I gotta check that out. Wouldn't a Specktra wedding be great?


  	yah a specktra spurred marriage would mean no complaints about haulage


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I may need an intervention if this continues for too long. I'm attributing my recent explosion to my excitement for indie polishes. Things should calm down after a month or so.


  	LOL


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....I love them all a lot too!!!!
> 
> Thank you, Naynadine!


  	Gorgeous shades ! I am not really a YSL woman but those 3 nail polishes are beautiful, so classy !


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 6, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CC & Naughtyp & Lipstickdiva*​ 

 ​


jennyap said:


> This is very prettty, great choice of polishes!


  	Thank you Jenny!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone bought the Summer Dior colors? The pinks and orange?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Has anyone bought the Summer Dior colors? The pinks and orange?


  	Not yet, I know Pastèque will be launched here, all 4 look gorgeous !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you'll get Capeline instead of Pastèque I think ( ? )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Thanks med =) painting my nails right now lol






*Happy belated birthday Naughtyp*, well it's everyone's birthday on this thread ! lol





*Happy belated birthday Lipstickdiva *!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 6, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> OMG on the DL raining men... scampers off to scope it out some more
> 
> BTW your nails are really really pretty in general.  I have 3 nubbins at the moment so am debating cutting mine but these give me reason to not


  	        Thanks!  Raining men is a very pretty red. i wore red nails for four years in high school. yes red red and red. im into mints and teals now. i think opi makes my favorite reds. 
  	i have used 2 bottles of opi comet loves cupid. and i luv the vodka and caviar one.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 6, 2013)

CC, NaughtyP and Lipstick Diva!! lets keep the hauling going!!! lol 
also show us your B-day manis!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> [COLOR=800080] CC, NaughtyP and Lipstick Diva!! lets keep the hauling going!!! lol [/COLOR] [COLOR=800080]also show us your B-day manis! [/COLOR]





Corally said:


> :con: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL THE BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!





honey on boost said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CC & Naughtyp & Lipstickdiva*[/COLOR]​ ​   What are you waiting for?? time to catch up! lol Thank you I was so nervous I was going to mess up a perfectly good mani. I started with the ring finger just in case I fumbled then I could paint the whole nail in glitter :haha:   Thank you Macina! :hug:  These look awesome! I hope they are just as nice in person.   Love that green!  Thank you Jenny!





Dominique33 said:


> *Happy belated birthday Naughtyp*, well it's everyone's birthday on this thread ! lol   :wave:  *Happy belated birthday Lipstickdiva* !


 thank you ladies!!!  it's been a good one so far!  my birthday mani is zoya Stevie so pretty. but i had to cut my nails really short  ;/ a couple were peeling...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 6, 2013)

Corally said:


> :con: HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL THE BIRTHDAY GIRLS!!!





Anneri said:


> :hello2: to our birthday girls!  May you have a very special day! All the best to you both and never change!


 thank you!!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm going to quickly stop by this thread just to wish the members a Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## MRV (Jun 7, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> I was a bit bored too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	A garden mani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those flowers are a nice add.


  	As promised, I'm wearing June now. With an accent of OPI Lights of the Emerald City. June goes well with the OOA stuff, too!





  	Earlier I was also playing with the CG summer neon bottles and noticed they make creme-jelly colour pairs. Decided to try one combo. Unfortunately forgot to _not _put a base coat, well, better luck next time.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wild!
> 
> ...


  	Yes, indeed!
  	But I'm very disappointed in the velvet powder by Essence - it has nearly vanished from my nails by now given them the look of a very old teddy bear or very old and worn curderoy pants! Not so attractive...

  	I love the blue jelly you're wearing, the CG one. Great mani!

  	kimibos and HOB, love your manis! HOB, what nps did you use?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 7, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> I'm going to quickly stop by this thread just to wish the members a Happy Birthday!!!!!!


 thanks doll!!


----------



## Honi (Jun 7, 2013)

On mah nails today, I'm loving the textured nailpolishes trend. This is gorgeous, I thank the sun for gracing me with its prescense so I could take sparkling pics of this beauty.


----------



## MACina (Jun 7, 2013)

MRV, pretty manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> On mah nails today, I'm loving the textured nailpolishes trend. This is gorgeous, I thank the sun for gracing me with its prescense so I could take sparkling pics of this beauty.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> On mah nails today, I'm loving the textured nailpolishes trend. This is gorgeous, I thank the sun for gracing me with its prescense so I could take sparkling pics of this beauty.


  	Looks great!

  	How are your experiences with IsaDora? I've never owned something made by them before, but lately they seem to have all kind of nice things!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hellooo there!!!  ohh finger paints is getting better and better i cant recommend the neons enough!! dont forget to get sparkling garbage all the other are ok to skip in my book LOL
> yellow and orange for me, and pink, thats why i got with blues and greens most of the time. they look better on me. Iconic Orange is GORGEOUS!!!
> Hi, thanks lol im back with more polish! LOL i missed you too. i think this thread is my place to be on specktra.
> 
> ...


  	Yup, back as well since recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been good, you?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday CartoonChic, Naughtyp, and Lipstickdiva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Sorry for being late, haven't been online yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you all had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

I got a present from my boyfriend yesterday, Solitaire and Honey Ryder from the Bond Girls collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the liquid sand formula, need to start getting more of those (only had Get Your Number from the Mariah Carey collection). Jinx was out of stock at the store but i ordered it, will get it next week 
  	Will also keep an eye out this weekend for the Essie Naughty Nautical and Neon collections, hope i can find them. Dying to get my hands on quite a few of those lol


----------



## Honi (Jun 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Looks great!
> 
> How are your experiences with IsaDora? I've never owned something made by them before, but lately they seem to have all kind of nice things!


  	They have excellent nailpolishes, excellent eyeliners but their eyeshadows can be a little bit of a hit N miss. Overall theyve really improved their stuff over the past years I think, especially the nailpolish formula  Their White inliner kajal is the best for brightening up the waterline.


----------



## MRV (Jun 7, 2013)

Girls!! BeautyBay is having up to 40% off on *DL*!!! _*RRRUUUNNNNN!!!*_


----------



## MRV (Jun 7, 2013)

Quote:


MACina said:


> MRV, pretty manis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks, MACina!


----------



## MACina (Jun 7, 2013)

What an awesome gift, Liz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That is so sweet of your boyfriend!


Liz2012 said:


> I got a present from my boyfriend yesterday, *Solitaire and Honey Ryder from the Bond Girls collection*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> What an awesome gift, Liz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks 
  	And yes it was such a sweet surprise, he's the best


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Yes, indeed!
> But I'm very disappointed in the velvet powder by Essence - it has nearly vanished from my nails by now given them the look of a very old teddy bear or very old and worn curderoy pants! Not so attractive...
> 
> I love the blue jelly you're wearing, the CG one. Great mani!
> ...


  	Thank you ladies! I used Butter London muggins and Julep Paris glitter.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> On mah nails today, I'm loving the textured nailpolishes trend. This is gorgeous, I thank the sun for gracing me with its prescense so I could take sparkling pics of this beauty.


  	Gorgeous yes !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But we don't have Isadora here I think.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 7, 2013)

Illamasqua has a special offer: buy one np and get the second one 50% off. Just to let you know... ;-)


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Anneri


----------



## lilinah (Jun 7, 2013)

The day i joined this list, i was in Target getting some makeup remover wipes - Yes To... Blueberries Facial Towelettes and i saw some polishes on sale. So as a treat to myself for joining the ist i grabbed N4OPI _Candid Cameron_, which is actually quite nice (from the Modern Family collection, named for characters on a US TV show). It's a teal green with gold duochrome. Decent coverage in one coat, full coverage in 2. And a steal for around $4. But i only painted the ring finger of my left hand...

  	Right now my nails are naked. I'm just panting breathlessly at all the beautiful nail mani pr0n here. But i'm being strong. I'm holding out on doing my nails because... I finally bought all the crap that was sitting in my cart on the sephora website. That means Dior Crème Abricot will be here next week. Then i can try to do my nails. I'm shocked they haven't chipped, broken, or peeled in the past couple months.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 7, 2013)

As a manicure neophyte, i'm wondering what people get good results from in terms of base coats and top coats and quick-dry formulae. Here's what i have, but i'm ready for better stuff if this isn't great.
	--- CND Ridge Out Ridge-Filling Base Coat
	--- sephora by OPI Base Coat
	--- sephora by OPI Top Coat
	--- Sally Hansen Insta-Dry Anti-Chip Top Coat
	--- Seche Vite top coat

  	Also, i'd appreciate recommendations for treatments for nails and cuticles. I don't cut my cuticles, i just usually push them back with a fingernail. My nails are somehow too soft and too hard at the same time. They tend to chip or break fairly easily, and they also peel, that is, the tips sometimes separate in layers.
  	--- Dior Crème Abricot will arrive early next, so maybe i don't need anything else for my cuticles.
	--- Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle Cream, but i think it may be too old.
	Someone recommended LUSH Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, which i don't currently have, but there's a LUSH about a mile from my house, so if Dior doesn't do the job...

  	And nail polish remover. I have cheap stuff from the drugstore. I've tried different formulae and brands, but they all seem the same to me. Are there any that work better and don't dry out your nails?

  	Anyway, thanks for help and suggestions.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh boy Naynadine---I like all three too!







Naynadine said:


> Happy B-day to all the birthday girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Has anyone bought the Summer Dior colors? The pinks and orange?  I have all three sitting in my online cart at MACY's.  I haven't seen them any where else!  I asked my SAK's SA if they'll be getting them but I have not yet heard back from her.


 _Edited to add names of Dior NPs: Sunnies, Creole & Tye Dye_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Wild!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow---I don't know how I feel about textures but the color is AMAZING!!!


Honi said:


> On mah nails today, I'm loving the textured nailpolishes trend. This is gorgeous, I thank the sun for gracing me with its prescense so I could take sparkling pics of this beauty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I got a present from my boyfriend yesterday, Solitaire and Honey Ryder from the Bond Girls collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nice present from the BF Liz---he's a keeper!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Someone recommended LUSH Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, which i don't currently have, but there's a LUSH about a mile from my house, so if Dior doesn't do the job...
> And nail polish remover. I have cheap stuff from the drugstore. I've tried different formulae and brands, but they all seem the same to me. Are there any that work better and don't dry out your nails?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for help and suggestions.






Hi Lilinah,
     I'm not an expert with the base & top coats, nor am I very picky with them.  I typically use Sally Hansen base coat & top coat, but for a mani that I want
     to keep for 3 days w/o chipping I use Dior's gel top coat.  I use Dior Creme Abricot for my cuticles and it works great.  I NEVER get my cuticles cut, but I 
     do push them w/a cuticle pusher.


----------



## MAC Newbee (Jun 7, 2013)

I bought my first two MAC polishes today and they apply streaky. Has anyone else experienced problems with MAC nail polishes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

MAC Newbee said:


> I bought my first two MAC polishes today and they apply streaky. Has anyone else experienced problems with MAC nail polishes.


      My approach with _*any*_ streaky polish is patience.  If it's applied too fast it tends to streak even more.  I have not yet used Sweet Pop for AAO but I'll
     report back when I do.  Super light creams can be a tad challenging.  My daughter had the same issue last night w/Illamasqua's Purity, which is pale
     peach like Sweet Pop.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Okay---CC has been MIA---I suspect her _birthday_ has turned into _birthday weekend!  _



I hope that's the case and that you're having a blast CC!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 7, 2013)

....I hope so too!!!!


Medgal07 said:


> Okay---CC has been MIA---*I suspect her birthday has turned into birthday weekend!  **
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that the case and that you're having a blast CC!!!*


----------



## Honi (Jun 7, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Someone recommended LUSH Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, which i don't currently have, but there's a LUSH about a mile from my house, so if Dior doesn't do the job...
> And nail polish remover. I have cheap stuff from the drugstore. I've tried different formulae and brands, but they all seem the same to me. Are there any that work better and don't dry out your nails?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for help and suggestions.


  	For the cuticles i use two products, CND cuticle remover once or twice a week and a nail oil every evening (Or when i remember). CND Solar Oil is great, and cheap. I have very dry cuticles so these two do wonders for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> For the cuticles i use two products, CND cuticle remover once or twice a week and a nail oil every evening (Or when i remember). CND Solar Oil is great, and cheap. I have very dry cuticles so these two do wonders for me.


      Essie also now has a cuticle oil---I think they call it _*Apricot.*_


----------



## linainoz (Jun 8, 2013)

Honi

  	Any chance of  a tutorial on your mani? I love it! I've looked on your website, but can't read it (and its not worth thrying to use Google Translate - they'd just mangle it up so much!)

  	Thanks

  	Lina


Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Essie also now has a cuticle oil---I think they call it _*Apricot.*_


  	Yes Apricot, maybe I will try it, I am currently using the Lush cuticule cream but there are so many products for cuticules issues, Essie Apricot oil ( ? ) sounds good !


----------



## Honi (Jun 8, 2013)

linainoz said:


> Honi
> 
> Any chance of  a tutorial on your mani? I love it! I've looked on your website, but can't read it (and its not worth thrying to use Google Translate - they'd just mangle it up so much!)
> 
> ...


  	1. White base layer.
  	2. Take a sponge and apply five or six colors randomly over the nails.
  	3. Konad plate M57 zebra print all over nails.
  	4. Clean up with q-tip and a little brush and nailpolish remover.

  	Tadaa!  If you need more help just let me know!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	It was a fun day and I have been stretching out the celebration. I need to post pics of my mani and Chanel makeover. That was an experience. I really like the result, but I don't think it photographed well. It was also pretty awkard having people stop and watch while it was being done, but I guess it's also a compliment too. Still awkward, though. Lol!

  	I hope you enjoyed your birthdays Naughty and Lipstickdiva! And also your dad Corally!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!! :stars: :grouphug: :stars:   It was a fun day and I have been stretching out the celebration. I need to post pics of my mani and Chanel makeover. That was an experience. I really like the result, but I don't think it photographed well. It was also pretty awkard having people stop and watch while it was being done, but I guess it's also a compliment too. Still awkward, though. Lol!  I hope you enjoyed your birthdays Naughty and Lipstickdiva! And also your dad Corally!


 thank you my dear! it was good, my younger bro got me a new laptop and my older bro is going to tint my windows!!  everyone else got me gift cards which I used already lol . I didn't buy any np tho! :0 I kno lol shocking!! there's still so many I want , mainly the zoya summer colors, the mini Minnie Mouse set  and BL Keks!!!  I saw u all talking about this but for some reason, I though it was another brand so I didn't really pay attention. has anyone got BL Keks yet?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Someone recommended LUSH Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter, which i don't currently have, but there's a LUSH about a mile from my house, so if Dior doesn't do the job...
> And nail polish remover. I have cheap stuff from the drugstore. I've tried different formulae and brands, but they all seem the same to me. Are there any that work better and don't dry out your nails?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for help and suggestions.


  	I think we're always searching for the best base and top coats. I know I am. I was very happy with Seche Vite until it got gloopy, and I'm not fond of some of the ingredients. I switched to Butter London's top coat and loved it until my last 2 manis. It's starting to get gloopy as well. Buick mentioned that fast drying top coats tend to have this problem when they're about half full. Sure enough, my Butter London top coat is at the half way mark. I bought a Posche top coat at the same time I purchased the Butter London one, so I think I'm going to switch over for my next mani. I've been using Butter London's Foundation as my base coat because it came in a set with the top coat. It's a ridge filler base coat. I think I prefer clear base coats, but the ridge filler is good with sheer polishes to hide the nail line.

  	I love my Dior Creme Abricot, but have been forgetful about using it lately. I've been hesitant to seek out the LUSH Lemon Flutter because I don't like lemon scented things except for cleaning products. I got samples of Deborah Lippmann Rich Girl hand and cuticle cream in her Get Nailed Set. It feels slightly oily to me. I like it better on my feet. I love her cuticle remover, however. It's very effective, but gentle. I also don't cut my cuticles. I push them back with a rubber cuticle stick instead.

  	I currently use Zoya Remove+ polish remover. I think it works very well. I've been going through it like water. I was going to ask this question about removers as well, because I do think it's drying out my nails since I've been polishing them more frequently. My nails seem ashy and chapped. I've recently tried Lippmann The Stripper remover. It also came in the Get Nailed Set. It's touted as being very good. It seems on par with Remove+ in my opinion. I would keep buying Remove+ over The Stripper because I get more product for less money. Now after saying all that, I think a may go back to the remover I was using before Remove+. It's an organic remover by Karma Organic. It's natural and oil based, so it doesn't dry out my nails. It takes a little longer to remove polish, but only a little longer. I stopped buying it because I can only get it by ordering it online. I like how I can just run to the store to get Remove+ when I need it. My dry nail issue is making me reconsider.


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome that you had a wonderful day, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	A Chanel makeover sounds fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I saw u all talking about this but for some reason, I though it was another brand so I didn't really pay attention. has anyone got BL Keks yet?


	Nice gifts! I'm shocked about no polish!

  	hazyday bought Keks and posted a pic.

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/7230#post_2395157


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

....those are amazing gifts, Naughtyp!







...NO polishes for the gift cards????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But you got  makeup I assume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> I saw u all talking about this but for some reason, I though it was another brand so I didn't really pay attention. has anyone got BL Keks yet?


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

.....I guess we are all shocked at this!


CartoonChic said:


> Nice gifts!* I'm shocked about no polish!*
> hazyday bought Keks and posted a pic.
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/7230#post_2395157


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Too much to comment on! I'll just say that I love all the manis, and those new YSLs will be mine. I'm also waiting for the Dior Pop Art collection to pop up at Nordstrom or Saks. Those are my two preferred stores over Macy's and Neimans.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 8, 2013)

Have you seen this, y'all? Butter will expand its line into MU!

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/butterlondon-make-up.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> Awesome that you had a wonderful day, CartoonChic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thank you! And I did buy polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Chanel


 		Starlet 	
 		Paparazzi 	
 		Cinéma 
 
  	Dollish Polish


 		A Unicorn Farted In My Polish 	
 		Poor Unfortunate Souls 	
 		Say Hello To My Kitty 	
 		Just Keep Swimming 	
 		It's So Fluffy, I'm Gonna Die! 	
 		Penny…Penny…Penny 	
 		BAZINGA! 	
 		That's So Fetch 	
 		Purple Rain 
 
	I got Enchanted Polish Flamingo Freckles and Jindie Nails Barbie Is Dreaming as gifts. I also bought some makeup and I'm doing another polish haul on Monday for the next Llarowe restock.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Have you seen this, y'all? Butter will expand its line into MU!
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/butterlondon-make-up.html


	I don't know. I'm not as excited about the makeup as I am for the polishes.


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank you, Anneri!

	The blush and the colored mascara look very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So far I do only have BL lipglosses that I really like.So might I try some of their other makeup too.


Anneri said:


> Have you seen this, y'all? Butter will expand its line into MU!
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/06/butterlondon-make-up.html


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

tha is for the link to hazys post CC!  I love the polishes u got, I really want alot of those too, but it will have to wait! I need to save my money for Riri ( riri boy and heaux)Ariel( mirror and quad), and TT( MM, and narcissus and fever isle)! most excited for Ariel tho! lol I like those YSL polishes too I may need to try my first !    macina I got lots of the orange lippies( Flamingox2, seeet n sour and sushi kiss) and all 3 blushes and some. bite lippies at sephora ( they didn't have any of the polishes I wanted not the nars lip pencils! ).  I've got myself lots of polish this last week tho so I guess that makes up for it lol    you two aren't the only ones shocked lol I gave myself a shock when I realized I didn't get any np lmao!


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

....am I surprised now??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










...that is a gorgeous bday haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I got Enchanted Polish Flamingo Freckles and Jindie Nails Barbie Is Dreaming as gifts. I also bought some makeup and I'm doing another polish haul on Monday for the next Llarowe restock.


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

....so it was mostly an "orange bday haul" for you. Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> you two aren't the only ones shocked lol I gave myself a shock when I realized I didn't get any np lmao!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> ompom: ....so it was mostly an "orange bday haul" for you. Enjoy :flower:


 pretty much lol... the nars lip pencils I wanted are both coral too lol.  guess I should use some of my orange polishes I've collected to go with all my new makeup lol


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

....perfect!

*So you are ready for an "all over orange look"*







Naughtyp said:


> *guess I should use some of my orange polishes I've collected to go with all my new makeup lol*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Apricot, maybe I will try it, I am currently using the Lush cuticule cream but there are so many products for cuticules issues, Essie Apricot oil ( ? ) sounds good !


      Essie sent me a sample in the mail along with a $2 off coupon for a nail polish.  I used the coupon, but I've not yet tried the cuticle oil.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
      I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
      been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
      pretended to be looking at the makeup demos but I was also eyeing this:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I saw u all talking about this but for some reason, I though it was another brand so I didn't really pay attention. has anyone got BL Keks yet?


     I think someone here has it but I don't remember who.  I expect to nab it next week, as one of my 10 NPs for the month.  Keks is such a beautiful shade
    of blue---a real must-have, IMO


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

*...wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Medgal07 said:


> CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
> I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
> been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
> pretended to be looking at the makeup demos *but I was also eyeing this:*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got Enchanted Polish Flamingo Freckles and Jindie Nails Barbie Is Dreaming as gifts. I also bought some makeup and I'm doing another polish haul on Monday for the next Llarowe restock.






CC you got the new Chanels.  What do you think of them?  I've not yet worn any of them---they sort of took a back door to AAO.  I'm
       deciding on a polish change---maybe.  Sweet Pop from the collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> you two aren't the only ones shocked lol I gave myself a shock when I realized I didn't get any np lmao!


      How are you enjoying your AAO lippies???


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got Enchanted Polish Flamingo Freckles and Jindie Nails Barbie Is Dreaming as gifts. I also bought some makeup and I'm doing another polish haul on Monday for the next Llarowe restock.


  	I knew it LOL ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never tried Dollish Polish but the Chanel ones, well I guess you already have Provocation, repromoted so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
> I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
> been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
> pretended to be looking at the makeup demos but I was also eyeing this:


  	 Well, well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes Temperature Rising !


----------



## Honi (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
> I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
> been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
> pretended to be looking at the makeup demos but I was also eyeing this:


  	Well hello there...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
> I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
> been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
> pretended to be looking at the makeup demos but I was also eyeing this:


	Holy moly! Why did I decide to skip this event?! *kicks self*


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I knew it LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You're right, I do already have Provocation.I would've grabbed it too if I didn't.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Holy moly! Why did I decide to skip this event?! *kicks self*






I knew you ladies would understand my sentiments! 



*'MAGIC MAC'* indeed


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     How are you enjoying your AAO lippies???[/COLOR]


 been wearing them ever since I've kept all three in my purse and I just switch em up lol... only wore RS blush so far... shoot I haven't even worn RFL yet lol! or TPC that Hwdsprincess gave me for my bday! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   [COLOR=0000FF]I knew you ladies would understand my sentiments![/COLOR]  :grouphug: [COLOR=0000FF]*'MAGIC MAC'* indeed[/COLOR]


SmH I so should have went to one !!! Magic MAC!! lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's my birthday mani! Took the pic while I was out running around. It was cloudy. I wish I could've taken a better picture. It's so much prettier and softer in person. The camera makes June look like a citrus orange color. It's more like a dark peach. The color looks similar to the dark peach glitter in Million Dollar Mermaid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Chanel June 539 (middle, thumb)
  	Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid (index, pinky)
  	Illamasqua Purity (ring)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> been wearing them ever since I've kept all three in my purse and I just switch em up lol... only wore RS blush so far... shoot I haven't even worn RFL yet lol! or TPC that Hwdsprincess gave me for my bday! lol


	That's so sweet of Hwdsprincess!


----------



## MRV (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
> I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
> been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
> pretended to be looking at the makeup demos but I was also eyeing this:


  	Hey, my Mac is never this bulgy!!??


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Nail Polish Discussion Any Brand-  MAC, OPI, China Glaze, Essie, Illamasqua, Bu*

O man.  Im so sad I missed those TR pool parties.... Pictures of these hunks started popping out everywhere    -Emma


----------



## lilinah (Jun 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> This is appareantly what happens when I get bored... LOL! Rainbow neon zebra extravaganza madness, more is more. Shouldve added some glitter somewhere aswell just for the heck of it.


  	Oh, yeah. This is so FUN! and great for spring and summer! I don't have any yellow polish, but i bet i have things similar to the others... How do you get such fine black lines?


----------



## lilinah (Jun 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Honi
> 
> Any chance of  a tutorial on your mani? I love it! I've looked on your website, but can't read it (and its not worth thrying to use Google Translate - they'd just mangle it up so much!)
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! I'm catching up - only a little over a page of messages today - beats the heck out of 300 msgs the other day...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hey, my Mac is never this bulgy!!??


	Lol @ bulgy!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  So glad you had a great BD and that you're stretching out---ROCK ON!!!
> I know what you mean about people stopping to look while you're having your makeup done.  I've
> been one of those annoying gawkers---recently in fact at the TR event.  I
> pretended to be looking at the makeup demos but I was also eyeing this:


  	Well, hello there!


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

INDEED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Well, well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautiful, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Here's my birthday mani! Took the pic while I was out running around. It was cloudy. I wish I could've taken a better picture. It's so much prettier and softer in person. The camera makes June look like a citrus orange color. It's more like a dark peach. The color looks similar to the dark peach glitter in Million Dollar Mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my birthday mani! Took the pic while I was out running around. It was cloudy. I wish I could've taken a better picture. It's so much prettier and softer in person. The camera makes June look like a citrus orange color. It's more like a dark peach. The color looks similar to the dark peach glitter in Million Dollar Mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That's a fun birthday mani. And you've just made me place an order for Million Dollar Mermaid. This will be my 2nd DL polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 9, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> That's a fun birthday mani. And you've just made me place an order for Million Dollar Mermaid. This will be my 2nd DL polish.


	You're going to love Million Dollar Mermaid! It's so pretty and the formula was great for me.

  	The new Diors have been at Macys.com since last week. I haven't purchased them yet. Looks like I can't avoid buying Seche Restore to renew my fast drying top coats.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my birthday mani! Took the pic while I was out running around. It was cloudy. I wish I could've taken a better picture. It's so much prettier and softer in person. The camera makes June look like a citrus orange color. It's more like a dark peach. The color looks similar to the dark peach glitter in Million Dollar Mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Great NO choices CC.  I was wearing June and my daughter came over and did her nails (her fav thing to do when she comes over for 
     M & MT----mommy & me time, as she calls it) with one coat of Purity and two coats of Million Dollar Mermaid.  It looked really pretty.  I agree that the 
     camera turns June into a Navel orange!  It's such a pretty peach!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 9, 2013)

Good grief! I disappear for a few days and the thread goes mental!

  	Happy belated birthday to the birthday girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  	My Shoppe Eclecticco haul. It was the first time I bought from them so I kept it on the small side. I'll definitely be going back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Emily de Molly Candy Coated - Emily de Molly Serenity - Femme Fatale Keeper of the Grove - Femme Fatale Spring Fling - Hare Monster


  	And the final installment of my Cult nails order from Feb. You know, the one that went terribly wrong. They even included an extra polish (one that's not for sale at the moment) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Will post a pic of my Cult wheelie later.



  	Captivated - Deal With It - I Got Distracted - Just Because (bonus!!!)


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 9, 2013)

Cult Nails Wheelie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 				1 				Feelin' Froggy  				11 				Captivated 				2 				Princess  				12 				Just Because 				3 				Charming  				13 				Happy Ending 				4 				Flushed  				14 				Cruisin' Nude 				5 				Disciplined  				15 				Tulum 				6 				My Kind Of Cool Aid  				16 				Iconic 				7 				Manipulative  				17 				Annalicious 				8 				-  				18 				Seduction 				9 				Deal With It  				19 				Toxic Seaweed 				10 				I Got Distracted  				20 				Let Me Fly
 
  	Manipulative, My Kind of Cool Aid, etc. look like your bog standard cremes in this pic but they're not. They have a really delicate hidden shimmer that camera challenged folk like yours truly can't capture. Le sigh. I had the same issue with my RBL wheels.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Chanel June 539 (middle, thumb)
> Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid (index, pinky)
> Illamasqua Purity (ring)


  	That manicure is all about orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Any idea how _Purity_ compares to MAC _Sweet Pop_? I just went back and ordered 6 more polishes from Llarowe's website. Several were just toppers, so i need some nice plain solid colors and i kinda like _Sweet Pop_. And, yeah, i don't have any orange / peach / coral nps.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 9, 2013)

I only ordered Jindie _Taste Like Snozberries_ my first time on Llarowe - the site was kind of overwhelming. It just came in the mail and i haven't even prepped my nails properly, but i've got it on two fingers. It is so much fun! Just cheers me up. Here's Jindie's description:
  	Quote: 	 		 			 				Taste Like Snozberries has a medium neon purple/magenta crelly base that is fully opaque, with no visible nail line showing, after 2-3 coats. Added to the bright purple base are large magenta dots, medium magenta dots, bright blue metallic hex in a few sizes & silver holographic hex in several sizes. This one also has bright blue, deep purple and magenta smaller metallic, sparkly glitters. It applies super easy with little to no fishing required to to get a ton of glitter with each dip.




  	Her photos of it are here:
	http://jindienails.com/products/taste-like-snozberries

  	One coat is enough for my tiny nails - my nails are long enough, i just have hands the size of an 8 or 9 year old's. It's true that there's a ton of glitter in each dip and a second coat would just overwhelm my nails. However i did use a pin to move some of the larger dots around so they weren't all stacked up. Just makes me happy to look at all the pretty colors!

  	This made me so happy i went back for more, and this time i hit nearly every page on the Llarowe site and ordered:
  	--- Darling Diva - _Princess Celestia_ (sale) off-white jellyish with yellow, light blue, teal, pink, and light purple shapes - very light, sweet and spring-y
	--- Chick - _Rocker Chick_ - blackened plum with magenta and copper micro-shimmer
	--- Wing Dust - _Snakeskin Shoes_ - dark violet jelly with turquoise, purple, blue and fuchsia shapes
  	and
  	--- Dollish - _Poor Unfortunate Souls_ - clear base with black, peach, red, fuchsia, purple, light blue, and silver shapes
	--- Crowstoes - _Voodoo_ - clear base with purple, orange and green glitter shapes
	--- Femme Fatale - _Lucent Ametrine_ (sale - dc'd) - clear base with multi-purple shapes and wine, iridescent blue and gold fine glitter

  	As you can see, i'm still on *Team Purple*

  	Once my Dior Creme Abricot gets here i will do my nails up proper. Plus i'm collecting everyone's suggestions about base and top coats and quick dryers...

  	I have a decent selection of "nude", olive, lime, mint, periwinkle, lavender, violet, and off-black cremes. I think i should add a coral and a bright light teal. I have waaay too many frost and glitter polishes... sparkle is my middle name...

  	I think once i get a few more cremes, i'll slow down. I'm just excited to have most of my nails the same length and shape right now. And, well, all you enablers supporters.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Good grief! I disappear for a few days and the thread goes mental!
> My Shoppe Eclecticco haul. It was the first time I bought from them so I kept it on the small side. I'll definitely be going back
> 
> 
> ...


  	          WOW the ones on top. emily brand are just gorgeous!! icant wait to see your manis!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 9, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Cult Nails Wheelie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   i like 18 and 19. you new ones look stunning as well. i love how you keep your wheels organized.


----------



## MACina (Jun 9, 2013)

.....those are all so pretty, Buick!


BuickMackane said:


> Good grief! I disappear for a few days and the thread goes mental!
> 
> Happy belated birthday to the birthday girls
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 9, 2013)

Dear CC,

  	I need to block you from Specktra asap!  My late night Specktra browsing +  your Deborah Lippman post + my inability to fall asleep last night = I have about 6 DL's on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want the purple and pink from the Mermaid collection as well.. but I'll wait to see how I like Million Dollar Mermaid First.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

lilinah said:


> That manicure is all about orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      I don't think CC purchased Sweet Pop.  I have both.  Purity is lighter than Sweet Pop, and both NPs are lighter IRL than they appear on camera  Other 
     pale coral creams are China Glaze's Peachy Keen, Butter London's Kerfuffle, MAC's Life & Beth, & Essie's A Crewed Interest.  



     Left:    MAC's Sweet Pop
     Right:  Illamasqua's Purity




     Coral Creme NPs
     Left to right:  CG Peachy Keen, Illamas Purity, Essie A Crewed Interest, MAC Life & Beth & Sweet Pop, BL Kerfuffle


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Dear CC,
> 
> I need to block you from Specktra asap!  My late night Specktra browsing +  your Deborah Lippman post + my inability to fall asleep last night = I have about 6 DL's on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

Things do have a way of exploding quite colorfully around here don't they?




     Oh my, oh my---Those Eclecticcos are very very pretty!!!
     Yippee---those Cult NPs must have been on a slow boat from China to have taken so long, but man were they worth the wait!!!  You so deserved that 
     pretty bonus NP too!
     I always enjoy looking at your nail wheels!! So, so pretty!


BuickMackane said:


> Cult Nails Wheelie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Well, hello there!


      I would have wrapped one and mailed it to you Naynadine, but they wouldn't keep still long enough for me to nab one.  That would have been one hell of a CP!!!


----------



## Honi (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocking some orange today with Saturday Disco Fever from Essie Summer Neons. This is like the only one from the collection that I would classify as being the closest to being neon to be honest, the others are nice and has bright color but theyre not neon.. Two layers!


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

.....SUMMER!!!!

  	Very pretty, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> Rocking some orange today with Saturday Disco Fever from Essie Summer Neons. This is like the only one from the collection that I would classify as being the closest to being neon to be honest, the others are nice and has bright color but theyre not neon.. Two layers!


----------



## MRV (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote:


Honi said:


> Rocking some orange today with Saturday Disco Fever from Essie Summer Neons. This is like the only one from the collection that I would classify as being the closest to being neon to be honest, the others are nice and has bright color but theyre not neon.. Two layers!


  	Awesome! Perfect for hot days (that now have dissapeared!?).


  	I'm wearing a polish from my most wanted summer collection: Paul & Joe, #031 Miami. They call it lavender, but it's a rather pink lavender. There are 5 new polishes in the Beach Baby Collection. They have not released any polishes since last summer so it was about time!








  	I got my first Lancôme Vernis last week! The "other dept. store" had five shades for 20% off, so I got one. Chocolat Mordoré. Love the name, but there's no _reflets dorés_ (?), it's just a creme. I might grab later also Infusion de Prune. The other shades were not interesting. They have been selling also some ELs for 30% but I did not jump on them as they were nude/bright pinks.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> OMG, Buick! SE has been having 25% off of Aussies, too! Now I regret not having checked out this shop earlier! Luckily I was still able to order Emily de Molly Candy Coated, Femme Fatale Keeper of the Grove, Spring Fling and The Other Side of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I want TOSOTW too dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Check out MeiMei's Signatures


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello Ladies! I had a fab time in Sweden, it was brilliant, although a very tiring 3 days and yesterday we had my son's birthday party, so I'm pooped, lol! Wanted to come and show you my Llarowe order that arrived while I was away and the two Isadora polishes I got in Sweden. I have just updated my spreadsheet and I am now very close to the 1000 mark, so now is the time to stop buying nail polish, and in fact I'm going on a general spending ban for a few months. I have spent a lot of money on myself and now feeling really guilty, so it's time to stop. I will come and show you my manis and there are a few more polishes I want to pick up incl. the new DL Mermaid polishes, but that's it. Wish me luck!

  	Anyway, here are the polishes and the mani I'm wearing today (Barry M Matte White topped with Models Own Show Stopper). Sadly no sunshine, so can't show the glitter at its best.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Cult Nails Wheelie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Manipulative is one of my faves!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 10, 2013)

Speaking of cute bottles.. I was just searching paul & joe on urban outfitters and found these adorable anna sui polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=25757683&color=036&parentid=MORE%20IDEAS


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

....glad to hear that you had nice time!


  	Pretty new polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Hello Ladies!* I had a fab time in Sweden, it was brilliant*, although a very tiring 3 days and yesterday we had my son's birthday party, so I'm pooped, lol! Wanted to come and show you my Llarowe order that arrived while I was away and the two Isadora polishes I got in Sweden. I have just updated my spreadsheet and I am now very close to the 1000 mark, so now is the time to stop buying nail polish, and in fact I'm going on a general spending ban for a few months. I have spent a lot of money on myself and now feeling really guilty, so it's time to stop. I will come and show you my manis and there are a few more polishes I want to pick up incl. the new DL Mermaid polishes, but that's it. Wish me luck!
> 
> Anyway, here are the polishes and the mani I'm wearing today (Barry M Matte White topped with Models Own Show Stopper). Sadly no sunshine, so can't show the glitter at its best.


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

...those are really adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have never seen them before!


honey on boost said:


> Speaking of cute bottles.. I was just searching paul & joe on urban outfitters and found these adorable anna sui polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jun 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Speaking of cute bottles.. I was just searching paul & joe on urban outfitters and found these adorable anna sui polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, they are cute!


----------



## Honi (Jun 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Speaking of cute bottles.. I was just searching paul & joe on urban outfitters and found these adorable anna sui polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








  	They are gorgeous! Here are some olds pics of one of them


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

....sooooooooooo pretty!!!!!!


Honi said:


> They are gorgeous! Here are some olds pics of one of them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

Beautiful color Honi----my toes, in particular scream for these vibrant colors!  Love it!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> TY, Honey and Medgal. Yes, it seems that June photograhps a bit more intense than it is irl.  + My pic was taken in direct sunlight.  I think we all agree, it's a really pretty color!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

HOB---thanks for the link.  Those bottles are super cute.  I had no idea UO carried NP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get out more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> They are gorgeous! Here are some olds pics of one of them


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> I dunno but life's a cirque. Or two.


  	Wut? No likey the GSS20 code? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Repent, woman!


----------



## Honi (Jun 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> HOB---thanks for the link.  Those bottles are super cute.  I had no idea UO carried NP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes there's a golden shimmer to it!


----------



## MAC Newbee (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi ladies today I received Chanel Orange Fizz nail colour and I love it. Are there any other colors from Chanel that you ladies might recommend. Hopefully I will get a chance to do a manicure and take pictures. All the pictures that the ladies are taking are wonderful colors for the season.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

Anitacska!  Glad you had a terrific time in Sweden and upheld your NPA duties, even while on holiday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  The polishes are
                             GORGEOUS and I love your sparkly mani.






             On reaching 1,000 NPs.  Oye--this is not a goal of mine and please don't encourage our CC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who I suspect is not too far behind.


Anitacska said:


> Hello Ladies! I had a fab time in Sweden, it was brilliant, although a very tiring 3 days and yesterday we had my son's birthday party, so I'm pooped, lol! Wanted to come and show you my Llarowe order that arrived while I was away and the two Isadora polishes I got in Sweden. I have just updated my spreadsheet and I am now very close to the 1000 mark, so now is the time to stop buying nail polish, and in fact I'm going on a general spending ban for a few months. I have spent a lot of money on myself and now feeling really guilty, so it's time to stop. I will come and show you my manis and there are a few more polishes I want to pick up incl. the new DL Mermaid polishes, but that's it. Wish me luck!
> 
> Anyway, here are the polishes and the mani I'm wearing today (Barry M Matte White topped with Models Own Show Stopper). Sadly no sunshine, so can't show the glitter at its best.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2013)

You all have really pretty manis !

  	And the addiction goes on...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So let's....


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

Joining...







Dominique33 said:


> You all have really pretty manis !
> 
> And the addiction goes on...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks!



Medgal07 said:


> Anitacska!  Glad you had a terrific time in Sweden and upheld your NPA duties, even while on holiday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2013)

1000 nps ? OMG no this can't be true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would mean changing one's mani several times a week and pedis too !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2013)

I know, it's crazy! I've only used maybe a quarter of them so far! I'd better get cracking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> 1000 nps ? OMG no this can't be true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes high time ! One mani, one pedi each day in fact !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2013)

I only do my toe nails about twice a month, especially when the weather is this cold, they're hidden anyway. I do my finger nails every 2-3 days. It will take me a couple of years at best to get through them all (and that's just once!).



Dominique33 said:


> Yes high time ! One mani, one pedi each day in fact !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> Joining...


     I'm in---wish I could dance the rain away


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2013)

LOL yes indeed, *a couple of years *but on the other side no one can deny that you are a NPA worthy of the name ! Compared to you I am a very modest NPA, and worse I very often wear nail polish on toes,* on hands well just during spring/summer *! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I love this thread and my small collection will thrive if I go on following you all !  Actually I need some Deborah Lippmann ( just 2 ), I don't know if resisting is a good thing.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I would have wrapped one and mailed it to you Naynadine, but they wouldn't keep still long enough for me to nab one.  That would have been one hell of a CP!!!


  	Yes but what would you write on the customs form?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hello Ladies! I had a fab time in Sweden, it was brilliant, although a very tiring 3 days and yesterday we had my son's birthday party, so I'm pooped, lol! Wanted to come and show you my Llarowe order that arrived while I was away and the two Isadora polishes I got in Sweden. I have just updated my spreadsheet and I am now very close to the 1000 mark, so now is the time to stop buying nail polish, and in fact I'm going on a general spending ban for a few months. I have spent a lot of money on myself and now feeling really guilty, so it's time to stop. I will come and show you my manis and there are a few more polishes I want to pick up incl. the new DL Mermaid polishes, but that's it. Wish me luck!
> 
> Anyway, here are the polishes and the mani I'm wearing today (Barry M Matte White topped with Models Own Show Stopper). Sadly no sunshine, so can't show the glitter at its best.


  	Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	What's the Nail'd It next to the IsaDora called?


----------



## lilinah (Jun 10, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


		I don't think CC purchased Sweet Pop.  I have both.  Purity is lighter than Sweet Pop, and both NPs are lighter IRL than they appear on camera  Other pale coral creams are China Glaze's Peachy Keen, Butter London's Kerfuffle, MAC's Life & Beth, & Essie's A Crewed Interest.   


     Left:    MAC's Sweet Pop
     Right:  Illamasqua's Purity




     Coral Creme NPs
     Left to right:  CG Peachy Keen, Illamas Purity, Essie A Crewed Interest, MAC Life & Beth & Sweet Pop, BL Kerfuffle



  	Awesome! Thanks so much. This is a huge help!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 10, 2013)

Enchanted future reflections.  Words cannot describe how beautiful this is.  It's the only one I've managed to snag :-( I must get my hands on the other ones from the collection


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 10, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 10, 2013)

Also, excuse my short misshapen nails.  I work at a recreation center, so long nails aren't that practical normally (about half office/desk work, and half playing with kids, moving things, setting things up, etc), but right now I'm running a summer camp, so there is no way I can have long nails.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 10, 2013)

1,000 np's??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't know where to start!

  	Here's my current mani..

  	Zoya Thandie


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     I hear ya Naughtyp---I'm having trouble remembering the names of products between collections---now you see why I slap big labels on everything as[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     soon as I get it!  That's a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]great gift and one [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]of my fav blushes that Hwdsprincess gave you.  Enjoy it!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Great NO choices CC.  I was wearing June and my daughter came over and did her nails (her fav thing to do when she comes over for[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     M & MT----mommy & me time, as she [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]calls it) with one [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]coat of Purity and two coats of Million Dollar Mermaid.  It looked really pretty.  I agree that the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     camera turns June into a Navel orange!  It's such a pretty peach!![/COLOR]


 lie the bday mani CC!!  still need to use my TPC blush, but yes she is so sweet!!i was so suprised when she told me she was going to give me her bu


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> 1,000 np's??    I wouldn't know where to start!  Here's my current mani..  Zoya Thandie


 is this one of the new summer colors? I was looking at it when I went to ulta yesterday looks perfect as always!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I wore my Snoozberries the other day. It really is a cheerful polish. I used to stay from polishes with large glitter pieces because I too have small nails and I thought they'd look ghastly on me. Then I bit the bullet and ordered a few. The rest is history. They definitely don't look as good as they look on longer nails but frankly my dear, I don't give a damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Handle with Care --- Potentially Flammable


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> 1,000 np's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      GORGEOUS!!!  Do I see a little shimmer?  I'm obsessed with shimmer these days!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 10, 2013)

VERY PRETTY.  I envy long nails but short nails are my reality---I'm just better able to maintain them.  Yours' look lovely!!!  And look at HOB---she has
    the most magnificent short nails, along with many fellow NPAs on this thread.  BTW, summer camp sounds like fun!!!


purplemaren said:


> Also, excuse my short misshapen nails. I work at a recreation center, so long nails aren't that practical normally (about half office/desk work, and half playing with kids, moving things, setting things up, etc), but right now I'm running a summer camp, so there is no way I can have long nails.


----------



## MACina (Jun 10, 2013)

.....whoa, now, THAT is a _*stunning*_ color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> 1,000 np's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> 1,000 np's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ohh that is gorgeous! Belive it or not, this NP-addict has never tried Zoya NP's.. Theyre a tad more expensive to buy on eBay so I always resort to OPI, ChG or Color Club.

  	Edit: Oh yay on a completely different note, my Mac pro card showed up today! Time to fill up my palettes!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> 1,000 np's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Look at that shimmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The colour works beautifully with your skintone. I might just add this one to my wishlist.


  	My Kikos have arrived at their new home, courtesy of the lovely, wonderful, amazing *Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. *Brace yourselves for some shameless pic spamming soon...

  	Oh, my Ninja Polish order arrived too. All I really needed was NfuOh Aqua Base but I didn't have the heart to have it travel on its lonesome. Really, how could I?


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Handle with Care --- Potentially Flammable


  	Ooooh, spontaneously combusting models! MAC's gone all X-files then. Before the show turned shit, that is.


----------



## MRV (Jun 11, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Enchanted future reflections. Words cannot describe how beautiful this is. It's the only one I've managed to snag :-( I must get my hands on the other ones from the collection


  	Multiholo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can get my hands on these!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 








 Where the NPA heart goes!?



  	I'll leave the heart and take the bottles thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Seriously though, I envy you for managing to resist a 20%off offer on indies. RESPECT!


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Seriously though, I envy you for managing to resist a 20%off offer on indies. RESPECT!


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

So far I have still managed to avoid getting sucked into the lovely world of indies, I know that if i do then I will want EVERYTHING and I should spend my money on buying furniture right now.. Not NP


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

I ordered some more BL lipglosses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One along with the matching polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Shambolic NP + gloss - Chancer - Fiddlesticks - Fairy Cake


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2013)

I have those too! I think I got 3 of them with matching polishes, Chancer the most recently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Haven't actually tried them yet, are the glosses nice?



MACina said:


> I ordered some more BL lipglosses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

I have one with a cream finish (bought it some time ago) and now these "dazzleglasses".
  	Out of the "dazzles" I have only tried Chancer so far because I still have similar ones to the others from MAC in rotation and want to finish those first. And I really like Chancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> I have those too! I think I got 3 of them with matching polishes, Chancer the most recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> I ordered some more BL lipglosses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Man those are sparkly and pretty! Love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How's the formula? Are they tacky? I'm so spoiled by cremesheens that I will never go back to a tacky gloss again.


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

Just made a video on saran wrap nails, what a weird way to do nails. Looks good though, like watermarbling but without the mess.


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

Not for my liking.I find them comfortable to wear.I wouldn' t compare them to cremesheens, though!


honey on boost said:


> Yes ma'am! I only got the one and the green. I love the subtle shimmer it has.
> 
> Yes you do! You can hardly notice it on the nail though it's very subtle but I like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2013)

It's called Aurora's Grape Escape.



BuickMackane said:


> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

um wtf llarowe said they were restocking and all the brands I want say there are no products here!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2013)

They take them all down before the restock, she must be running late. Hope you get what you want.



Naughtyp said:


> um wtf llarowe said they were restocking and all the brands I want say there are no products here!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> 1,000 np's??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is what I call a perfect mani !


----------



## MRV (Jun 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Seriously though, I envy you for managing to resist a 20%off offer on indies. RESPECT!


  	Well, I had a more urgent need: new FFs at LLarowe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I refreshed like crazy and was able to snag 4 new ones. The problem was that she was phasing the stock. I would have gotten at least one of the purple glitters at the end but they showed up about 30 minutes later than the ones I got had already sold out! Hope she gets that cart thing going on soon. Wish it had been working already today!


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

I love how padding clingwrap on your nails suddenly make your nails look watermarbled. I want to make mooooore!


----------



## Corally (Jun 11, 2013)

Honi said:


> I love how padding clingwrap on your nails suddenly make your nails look watermarbled. I want to make mooooore!


  Awesome! Have to try this out.   I've painted my nails yesterday for the first time since March and my mani looks awful. I've used a new fast drying topcoat (new to me) that apparently wasn't fast drying :getyou: and now it's bed sheet marks fest on my nails. hboy: It looked great before I went to bed. I've used CG Peachy Keen and Essence Gold Fever as accent nail (ring finger).


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 11, 2013)

I did some damage during Llarowe's restock.

  	A England


 		Sleeping Palace 	
 		Rose Bower 	
 		Fated Prince 	
 		Briar Rose 
 
  	Hare


 		Pegasus 	
 		Let Them Eat...What? - The Last Queen of France 	
 		Return to Nature - The Last Queen of France 	
 		Electric Flame - The Illuminated Life 	
 		Oceans of Alloys - Finder's Keepers 	
 		Amethystos - Finder's Keepers 	
 		Cast in Bronze - Finder's Keepers 	
 		Golden Years - Finder's Keepers 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		Violette Femme 	
 		Starry Night 	
 		Ruby Blou 	
 		Mask-a-Rade 	
 		Kryptonite 
 
  	Scofflaw


 		Overripe 
 

  	I was attempting some self control and didn't get all of the Hare's that I wanted, but I think I'm going back for King of Carat Flowers, Reverie in Rubellite, and the rest of the Illuminated Life colors. Midsummer's Midnight is also calling me over. I made a half-hearted attempt for some Femme Fatales. I didn't look up the new colors before hand, and the colors that I originally wanted weren't restocked. I didn't know what I wanted to get, so I just let them go. I'm going to look up colors before tonight's restock and will try again.

  	Yesterday I also ordered from Jindie Nails' restock.



 		JINDIE-Pendence 	
 		JINDIE-Pendence Glitter Topper 	
 		Water 4 Elephants 	
 		Princess Consuela Banana Hammock 	
 		HipStar 	
 		Burrrberry 	
 		Bells & Whistles 	
 		Barbies Have More Fun 	
 		Pickled Tink 	
 		I'm a Star Dot Com 
 

  	And Sunday I made a trip to Ulta and got half of the China Glaze Sunsational collection. I'll get the other half later this week. I was going to order them online from one of the discount stores. But Ulta's B2G1 China Glaze sale combined with the $3.50 off $10 coupon made the cost the same as the online store. I also spotted the new Zoyas and summer Essies. That'll be a couple of more trips to Ulta. Oh, and I saw Keks! My Ulta only had 2, and as usual they were tampered with. I'm going to hold onto my birthday coupon to see if they get more in stock.

  	My haulage has been cranked up to 11 for the past month or so. I'm going to dial things back down to a 6 or 7. Maybe even a 5. After a few more hauls, of course.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> um wtf llarowe said they were restocking and all the brands I want say there are no products here!


	Did you get what you wanted?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Dear CC,
> 
> I need to block you from Specktra asap!  My late night Specktra browsing +  your Deborah Lippman post + my inability to fall asleep last night = I have about 6 DL's on the way.
> 
> ...








I can't wait to see your perfect mani with it! I'm getting the orange and green Zoyas because of you, so that makes us even.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

whoops I just spent my Ariel money on np! lol oh what a Suprise!  I just got picture polish Jade, and Hare: Electric Flame, medusa Luminosa, Hooky at the hamlet, and maried to the monarchy.  Some of the ones ive really been wanting so I am pretty stoked!  however I just got an email from llarowe saying they are not going to be announcing the times of restocks anymore ;( BOO!!! lol I have ordered most of my fav's already tho.  I do want a few more a England's especially the new collection and some other picture polishes. ok I still want tons! lol  but now I am completely broke and I didn't even pay some of my bills!    I really am an addict!!   oh ya I don't think I posted about the Zoyas I got buy 2 get one free at ulta: Tinsley, Ricki and Hazel. I want to go back for more and the CG ones but no more $$$$


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 11, 2013)

Honi said:


> I love how padding clingwrap on your nails suddenly make your nails look watermarbled. I want to make mooooore!


	I love the color combination.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oh ya I don't think I posted about the Zoyas I got buy 2 get one free at ulta: Tinsley, Ricki and Hazel. I want to go back for more and the CG ones but no more $$$$


  	Enjoy your new goodies! Sod Ariel. NP owns Ariel's arse 100000 times over. FACT!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did you get what you wanted?


 yes and no lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you. It looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  have u seen that pic of Ariel singing about her "polishes"? lol   I think I actually spent some of my riri money too crap! lol The purple lover in my wants riri boy but how can I possibly pass up a lipstick called heaux?! lol  I can't wait to get my goodies!!


----------



## lilinah (Jun 11, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Naughtyp* 


		however I just got an email from llarowe saying they are not going to be announcing the times of restocks anymore ;( BOO!!! lol


  	The message i got said:

 
I will no longer be announcing exact launch times until our new website is live and we know it is functioning correctly. 			
 
  	That's a little different than not announcing anymore...


----------



## lilinah (Jun 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did some damage during Llarowe's restock.
> 
> A England
> 
> ...


  	OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!! I am drooling and panting!!!

  	and i thought i was hauling a lot this month...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

lilinah said:


> The message i got said:
> 
> I will no longer be announcing exact launch times until our new website is live and we know it is functioning correctly.
> 
> ...


um it sounds the same as what I said basically. I said she is not announcing the times of restocks and that is what this says so what's your point?


----------



## kimibos (Jun 11, 2013)

lilinah said:


> The message i got said:
> 
> 
> I will no longer be announcing exact launch times until our new website is live and we know it is functioning correctly.
> ...


  	    i gave up on their F
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ing site a long time ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




them! i ll buy what's on stock. and never ever wait for a restock ever again!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 11, 2013)

i have been cleaning my room and OMG i had sooo much crap! i havent done the beauty stuff yet! or shoes, bags and just more stuff! 
  	i did clothes today and it was insane. 
  	MUST get rid of more crap LOL


----------



## purplevines (Jun 11, 2013)

--


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have been cleaning my room and OMG i had sooo much crap! i havent done the beauty stuff yet! or shoes, bags and just more stuff!  i did clothes today and it was insane.  MUST get rid of more crap LOL


 I feel u girl I'm doing the same thing since I'm moving on Saturday . I have way too much shit lol but I have a hard time getting rid of it lol


----------



## kimibos (Jun 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I feel u girl I'm doing the same thing since I'm moving on Saturday . I have way too much shit lol* but I have a hard time getting rid of it lol*


  	same here! good luck in the moving! i hope everything arrives safe at your new place.


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

....STUNNING, Honi!!!!


Honi said:


> I love how padding clingwrap on your nails suddenly make your nails look watermarbled. I want to make mooooore!


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

.....WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Awesome, CartoonChic!!!



CartoonChic said:


> I did some damage during Llarowe's restock.
> 
> A England
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

....yes!!!! I am very excited already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Awesome Haul Macina!!* i read that they are going to do a complete makeup collection. i cant wait. the colors look very bright.*
> i gave up on their F
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 11, 2013)

Me too....fingers crossed!!!

	I was so worried and nervous that something could get damaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And I carried all my makeup boxes by myself because I didn' t want anyone else to touch them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I felt like taking part in a marathon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> I feel u girl I'm doing the same thing since *I'm moving on Saturday .* I have way too much shit lol but I have a hard time getting rid of it lol


----------



## kimibos (Jun 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> I was so worried and nervous that something could get damaged
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      if i had to move i would be in trouble. i did good today getting rid of clothes. but i still have so much to do. im like addicted to everything LOL TLC should to a hoarders season Specktra Edition!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> same here! good luck in the moving! i hope everything arrives safe at your new place.


 thanks girl! I have alot of breakables so hopefully the move goes smoothly! I'm taking my np myself tho lol I don't trust anyone to handle them!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me too....fingers crossed!!!   I was so worried and nervous that something could get damaged :shock:  And I carried all my makeup boxes by myself because I didn' t want anyone else to touch them   I felt like taking part in a marathon :thud:


 good luck!!!  I'll be responsible for my makeup stash too! last move was just down the street, this one is three towns over so. not quite as easy as last time.  and that was also before Specktra! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i kno seriously! I have sooook much of like everything not just np and makeup lol! clothes, shoes, purses, lotions, candles, books, magazines, earrings/jewelry, DISNEY shit, Christmas, Juicy stuff, scrapbooking, barbies, CDs/DVDs ,ect. it's kinda ridiculous lmao!


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> and that was also before Specktra! lol


  	Bubblewrap everything! I am moving soon aswell, I am looking forward to go through all the crap I have stashed away in random places and get some stuff thrown out while we pack. I found a bright yellow walkman (One for tapes, not cd's) the other day and was like "WHY am I keeping this?!"


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 11, 2013)

Honi said:


> Bubblewrap everything! I am moving soon aswell, I am looking forward to go through all the crap I have stashed away in random places and get some stuff thrown out while we pack. I found a bright yellow walkman (One for tapes, not cd's) the other day and was like "WHY am I keeping this?!"


because its history! lol like an ancient artifact! hahha jk. if u still have tapes I'd keep it! u never kno.... haha listen to me!


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> haha listen to me!


  	There was a tape in it, of me and my friend when we were 10 years old making a radio show. I could not breath for hours. The hilarity! Totally made my day


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 11, 2013)

Honi said:


> Bubblewrap everything! I am moving soon aswell, I am looking forward to go through all the crap I have stashed away in random places and get some stuff thrown out while we pack. I found a bright yellow walkman *(One for tapes, not cd's) the other day and was like "WHY am I keeping this?!"*


  	LOL! Hey, I'm still listening to tapes sometimes, and records. I don't own a MP3 player, the old school stuff is more fun.


----------



## Honi (Jun 11, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> LOL! Hey, I'm still listening to tapes sometimes, and records. I don't own a MP3 player, the old school stuff is more fun.


  	I am keeping it! I put it in a box with my Sega, a handheld videogame console from 1984 and an old vinyl player. You never know when you will need it


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you so much, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Here in my area there is fortunatly no flooding.But it always scares me so much to see the pics on tv.
  	I am feeling so sorry for all the people who lost so much/(nearly) everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I really hope that won' t have to move again soon


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, thank goodness I am not on the move at the moment!






....perfect, I would *never* give my makeup stash out of my hands!!!


Naughtyp said:


> and that was also before Specktra! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> There was a tape in it, of me and my friend when we were 10 years old making a radio show. I could not breath for hours. The hilarity! Totally made my day


lol sounds hilarious!! haha


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 12, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh, thank goodness I am not on the move at the moment!  :bigthumb: ....perfect, I would *never* give my makeup stash out of my hands!!!


 yes I hate moving! mainly cuz I have so much stuff lol. but then I like to reorganize and all that too. my makeup stash isn't too bad. only like 10 makeup bags hahha.  the np tho that's another story!


----------



## MRV (Jun 12, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> i have been cleaning my room and OMG i had sooo much crap! i havent done the beauty stuff yet! or shoes, bags and just more stuff!
> i did clothes today and it was insane.
> MUST get rid of more crap LOL


  	I should do some major cleaning, too, but it's just so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We are going to have a HUGE building renovation in a year or so, so I should be prepared.


  	My nails have now been invaded by.. some growth.. this is Cat's Cruel Summer I got just yesterday over Essie Shake Your €€ Maker.


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

*Exactly*







Naughtyp said:


> the np tho that's another story!


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

...loveeeeeeeee your mani, MRV!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> They're in flames! Have you done watermarbling, too?
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Jun 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> They're in flames! Have you done watermarbling, too?


  	I have done before, it's fun but takes some time and is a little bit messy. This time i just clingwrapped my nails and that as it


----------



## kimibos (Jun 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> Bubblewrap everything! I am moving soon aswell, I am looking forward to go through all the crap I have stashed away in random places and get some stuff thrown out while we pack. I found a bright yellow walkman (One for tapes, not cd's) the other day and was like *"WHY am I keeping this?!"*


  	    THIS !! I had to get rid of my Snapple cap's collection today. it got out of control and i didnt even remember the facts! ahhh my fear now is PAPERS! thats going to take me a longgg time. 
  	    i may get some trays at the craft store. for my polishes. like this ones from ac moore. they are like $9







  	Pics from http://cardcornerbycandee.blogspot.com/ at least im not touching my books. hardest things to get rid off from me. books.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 
		 			My nails have now been invaded by.. some growth.. this is Cat's Cruel Summer I got just yesterday over Essie Shake Your €€ Maker.






  	  Gorgeous!! i want it now


----------



## kimibos (Jun 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> I have done before, it's fun but takes some time and is a little bit messy. This time i just clingwrapped my nails and that as it


  	 i tried WM and i suck at it. badly. i dont know if its the water temperature. or the polishes. i have tried all possible ways and failed. so i gave up


----------



## Anneri (Jun 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey there! Everything is fine over here at my place. Fortunately!!!  Funny, with all this talk of moving I'm right now at my parents place helping with their move and driven slowly insane by boxes and accumulated stuff that nobody wants to throw away. My nails are beyond hope right now and I'm so looking forward to be back again at my place tomorrow and leaving the chaos behind lol!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> There was a tape in it, of me and my friend when we were 10 years old making a radio show. I could not breath for hours. The hilarity! Totally made my day


  	I just read that now. How funny, that's what my best friend and me did too! I still have that tape. Seems like everybody in their childhood did that, lol.
  	We had this radio show and even acted out radio commercials, for cat food and stuff. I played the cat and did the meows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I noticed I can't stand to hear my own voice on tape.

  	I haven't hauled any polish in a minute. All my money goes to clothes/accessoires at the moment and I also bought a new phone.


----------



## Honi (Jun 12, 2013)

I feel like i need "Peace, love and OPI"... AH! New San Francisco collection for the fall.

http://puritybeauty.se/?p=11876&utm...gn=pressvisning-opi-san-francisco-hosten-2013


----------



## Honi (Jun 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I just read that now. How funny, that's what my best friend and me did too! I still have that tape. Seems like everybody in their childhood did that, lol.
> We had this radio show and even acted out radio commercials, for cat food and stuff. I played the cat and did the meows.
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL! Well as long as it sounded like the real deal you gotta do what you gotta do, cat meows and all


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I just read that now. How funny, that's what my best friend and me did too! I still have that tape. *Seems like everybody in their childhood did that*, lol.
> We had this radio show and even acted out radio commercials, for cat food and stuff. I played the cat and did the meows.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jun 12, 2013)

I just noticed that the insanely expensive Norwegian nail polish shop, norwaynails.com, now has a _European _exclusivity on Lynnderella! Now someone has not done a proper marketing research - how can you give exclusivity to the most expensive country in Europe??? The bottles cost only 31 Euros a piece!!!


----------



## MRV (Jun 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous!! i want it now


  	Thanks, kimibos!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> I just noticed that the insanely expensive Norwegian nail polish shop, norwaynails.com, now has a _European _exclusivity on Lynnderella! Now someone has not done a proper marketing research - how can you give exclusivity to the most expensive country in Europe??? The bottles cost only 31 Euros a piece!!!


  	31 € ?? Unbelievable !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2013)

Le Doux Nuage has some beautiful DL nail polishes, 23 € each, well I initially wanted to order 2 but it's a bit pricey so I don't know if I'll order them but 31 € it's a Dior cream blush or a RC Shine or a good mascara !


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 12, 2013)

The only pricey polish I'd buy is Tom Ford. I refuse to buy Deborah Lippmann at 24 or 25 Euro or whatever the german price is. I'm willing to pay that much for high end brands like Chanel, YSL and Guerlain, but to me DL is not in that league, no matter how good the quality is.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> The only pricey polish I'd buy is Tom Ford. I refuse to buy Deborah Lippmann at 24 or 25 Euro or whatever the german price is. I'm willing to pay that much for high end brands like Chanel, YSL and Guerlain, but to me DL is not in that league, no matter how good the quality is.


  	That is ridiculous. I have just ordered the 4 new Mermaid polishes from eBay because BeautyBay told me they weren't getting them, so they did cost a bit incl. shipping, but generally DL polishes are £14 here which is just about okay.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2013)

At this rate you will definitely catch up with me soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered the 4 new DL mermaid polishes and Zoya Tinsley yesterday and other than some future Enchanted Polish releases and maybe some other VERY special/unique polishes I am NOT buying any more polish this year. There I've said it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> I did some damage during Llarowe's restock.
> 
> A England
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 12, 2013)

I did decide to go back and buy the Hares I didn't get before. I also got some Femme Fatales during the second restock.

  	Hare


 		Reverie in Rubellite - Finder's Keepers 	
 		King of Carat Flowers - Finder's Keepers 	
 		Bury the Hatchetfish - The Illuminated Life 	
 		Atolla - The Illuminated Life 	
 		Medusa Luminosa - The Illuminated Life 
 
  	Femme Fatale


 		Wolfsbane 	
 		Vortex Remnants 	
 		Spindleweb 	
 		Cloudburst 	
 		Dream Bough 	
 		Jadefire 	
 		Nightsong Grotto 	
 		The Other Side of the World 	
 		Displaced Dreams 	
 		Librarian's Shush 	
 		Lucent Ametrine 
 
  	Winter Hyacinth and the other Femme Fatales I wanted weren't restocked.  I think this last haul did it for me. I feel full. There are some polishes I still plan to buy this month, but I'm slowing way, waayyyy down after this. But only slowing down. Not stopping completely.


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

CartoonChic!!!



CartoonChic said:


> I did decide to go back and buy the Hares I didn't get before. I also got some Femme Fatales during the second restock.
> 
> Hare
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> At this rate you will definitely catch up with me soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I hear you! I'm slowing down my hauls. It's amazing how quickly your collection can explode and it doesn't seem like it. I got super excited by the indies and went crazy. I'm also waiting for the next Enchanted release/restock. Then I want to get the new Diors, the rest of the China Glaze Sunsationals, ans some Essies and Zoyas. I'll still be picking off other polishes here and there, but not at hyperspeed.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did decide to go back and buy the Hares I didn't get before. I also got some Femme Fatales during the second restock.
> 
> Hare
> 
> ...








 girl you're on a roll! Can't wait to see everything


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

* OMG*












honey on boost said:


> girl you're on a roll! Can't wait to see everything


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow MACina---they look lovely.  I've never tried BL lipgloss so I'd like to hear what you think of them.


MACina said:


> I ordered some more BL lipglosses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2013)

In a fit of insomnia, I went on a little spree last night.  I used my makeup and nail polish wish lists to do a bit of damage.  Don't know what got into me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only 4 over my limit!
Nail polish:
* Butter London*
  Keks

*China Glaze*
 Heat Index
 Neon & On & On
 Shell-O
 Sun of a Peach
 That's Shore Bright
 Too Yacht to handle

*Dior*
 Creoles
 Sunnies
 Tie Dye

*Essie*
Sunday Funday

*Deborah Lippmann*
 Do the Mermaid

*OPI*
Lights of Emerald City
When Monkeys Fly


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

So far I have only tried Chancer out of this bunch and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have Wine Gums (cream finish) in use for a time now and it is also very nice.

  	Now I am curiously waiting for the makeup line of BL!!!
  	The pic looks very promising.


Medgal07 said:


> Wow MACina---they look lovely.  I've never tried BL lipgloss so I'd like to hear what you think of them.


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, insomnia can be quite dangerous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But that is an awesome haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The CGs are all from the summer collection, aren' t they?




Medgal07 said:


> In a fit of insomnia, I went on a little spree last night.  I used my makeup and nail polish wish lists to do a bit of damage.  Don't know what got into me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jun 12, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> MRV said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that the insanely expensive Norwegian nail polish shop, norwaynails.com, now has a _European_ exclusivity on Lynnderella! Now someone has not done a proper marketing research - how can you give exclusivity to the most expensive country in Europe??? The bottles cost only 31 Euros a piece!!! :fuse:
> ...


  WHAAAAT?!  :loco:


----------



## MRV (Jun 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> In a fit of insomnia, I went on a little spree last night.  I used my makeup and nail polish wish lists to do a bit of damage.  Don't know what got into me
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Great choices!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 12, 2013)

@ MRV : thank you so much for the information, I'll check that out
  	@ Medgal :  In a fit of insomnia, I went on a little spree last night. I used my makeup and nail polish wish lists to do a bit of damage. Don't know what got into me




  	I see ! Great choice, you can thank your fit of insomnia !

  	@ all of you ladies : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't suffer from insomnia very often what a pity lol but the fact is I really need some nail polishes !


----------



## lilinah (Jun 12, 2013)

lilinah said:


> That's a little different than not announcing anymore... 		 		um it sounds the same as what I said basically. I said she is not announcing the times of restocks and that is what this says so what's your point?


  	No, she's saying that when the new site goes live, she will announce. So that's only temporary, not permanent. What you wrote sounded to me like forever.


----------



## lilinah (Jun 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MRV* 


		I just noticed that the insanely expensive Norwegian nail polish shop, norwaynails.com, now has a _European _exclusivity on Lynnderella! Now someone has not done a proper marketing research - how can you give exclusivity to the most expensive country in Europe??? The bottles cost only 31 Euros a piece!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Where's the thumbs down button ? !


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 12, 2013)

lilinah said:


> No, she's saying that when the new site goes live, she will announce. So that's only temporary, not permanent. What you wrote sounded to me like forever.


 ok... but i didn't say forever I was just complaining not really posting info


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]In a fit of insomnia, I went on a little spree last night.  I used my makeup and nail polish wish lists to do a bit of damage.  Don't know what got into me:shock:  Only 4 over my limit![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Nail polish:[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF] Butter London[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]  Keks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]China Glaze[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF] Heat Index[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Neon & On & On[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Shell-O[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Sun of a Peach[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] That's Shore Bright[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Too Yacht to handle[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]Dior[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF] Creoles[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Sunnies[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Tie Dye[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Essie*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]* *Sunday Funday[/COLOR]  *[COLOR=0000FF]Deborah Lippmann[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF] Do the Mermaid[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]OPI[/COLOR]* [COLOR=0000FF]Lights of Emerald City[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]When Monkeys Fly[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]


  Oh the shopping insomnia bug got you too? My lippmans all arrived today so of course I'm at the nail salon getting a DL pedi.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 12, 2013)

went to ulta to spend my tip money lol  I got CG - are you jelly?, bottoms up and shello .  I want son of a peach and highlight of my summer


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 12, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Oh the shopping insomnia bug got you too? My lippmans all arrived today so of course I'm at the nail salon getting a DL pedi.


which DL?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2013)

MACina said:


> So far I have only tried Chancer out of this bunch and love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Thanks MACina---I'll have to try one of these sometime!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> went to ulta to spend my tip money lol I got CG - are you jelly?, bottoms up and shello . I want son of a peach and highlight of my summer


      I had been neglecting CG, so I made up for lost time.  I should have stuck with my self-imposed 10-NP limit.  I had the Diors sitting in my online cart for
     a week, hoping to get BL Keks at the same time.  Well Macy's no longer has Keks, so I mosied over to Ulta.  That's when I decided to get the CGs &
     OPIs.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Jun 12, 2013)

currently have china glaze' bottoms up + that design  love the color for summer


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 12, 2013)

I am really out of the loop with new collections and colors but I LOVE duochromes and holographics-any new ones out I should know about?  thanks!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 12, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> currently have china glaze' bottoms up + that design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pretty pink


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's my DL haul. The GIRLS collection came in such a cute little box that I'm going to throw away because I don't need anymore clutter


----------



## MACina (Jun 12, 2013)

.....loveeeeeeeee them, honey on boost!



honey on boost said:


> Here's my DL haul. The GIRLS collection came in such a cute little box that I'm going to throw away because I don't need anymore clutter


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 12, 2013)

ForeverJenn said:


> currently have china glaze' bottoms up + that design  love the color for summer


 this is what I just painted my nails with!!! it's such a perfect pink!!!


----------



## MRV (Jun 13, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> Here's my DL haul. The GIRLS collection came in such a cute little box that I'm going to throw away because I don't need anymore clutter


  	They are lovely! I don't remember seeing that Girl set anywhere here.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2013)

If you love duochromes and holos, you should try Enchanted Polish, they have some multichrome-holos to die for! Also Ozotic have some beautiful ones. As for just holos, the Color Club Halo Hues are the ones to go for, very cheap and gorgeous. Other than that Layla and Glitter Gal do lovely holos too.



vyksyn said:


> I am really out of the loop with new collections and colors but I LOVE duochromes and holographics-any new ones out I should know about?  thanks!


  	Speaking of holos, the Cirque order I placed last week arrived this morning. They are gorgeous.


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

....they look really stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> If you love duochromes and holos, you should try Enchanted Polish, they have some multichrome-holos to die for! Also Ozotic have some beautiful ones. As for just holos, the Color Club Halo Hues are the ones to go for, very cheap and gorgeous. Other than that Layla and Glitter Gal do lovely holos too.
> 
> 
> *Speaking of holos, the Cirque order I placed last week arrived this morning. They are gorgeous.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here's my DL haul. The GIRLS collection came in such a cute little box that I'm going to throw away because I don't need anymore clutter


      GREAT haul HOB!  I purchased 'The Girls' collection just for *'Marnie'*, the pink one after seeing it on Kimibos.  I wore and fell in love with *Shoshana*
and was surprised how pretty it looks on the nails.   Sweet Dreams is a favorite---no surprise there---it's PINK!  I was drawn to Million Dollar Mermaid 
     because of its orange tone.  My daughter recently painted her nails with it while visiting---she did Illamasqua's Purity (pale peach) topped with MDM.  
     It looked very pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I don't think we have that many people that buy a lot of HE stuff, or even makeup or NP in general, so things are always 'left over'. Also, since we are living not so good times economically, more stuff is discounted, and it's done earlier than before. The sales are just about to begin here, so I made an early bird NPA attack the first thing this morning and gave a better home for these babies (all 40% off
> 
> ...


      Beautiful MRV.  EL Insatiable is very pretty on---very sophisticated color; I don't have Chanel Black Pearl but I do have Fracas.  I've looked at BP but 
     always opted for something else--it's still on my list, so I'd love to hear about it when you use it.  I don't have Dior Underground (not even on my radar--
     should it be???), but I've been eyeing NWP because it looks so unique.  It too shall remain on my list!!!   *ENJOY*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> But of course! I bought tonnes of salmiakki! So many choices! Yum yum!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL yes indeed, *a couple of years *but on the other side no one can deny that you are a NPA worthy of the name ! Compared to you I am a very modest NPA, and worse I very often wear nail polish on toes,* on hands well just during spring/summer *!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Resisting is wasted energy around here----just submit.  You'll be poor----but happy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks awesome Honi!!!  How might this procedure be for the faint of heart and talentless???? 









Honi said:


> I love how padding clingwrap on your nails suddenly make your nails look watermarbled. I want to make mooooore!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Keep your list handy!  I hope you get what you want Naughtyp!


			
				Naughtyp [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand-mac-opi-china-glaze-essie-illamasqua-butter-london-orly-etc/8100#post_2409112 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> 
> um wtf llarowe said they were restocking and all the brands I want say there are no products here!
> Ulta online doesn't carry Zoya---bummer!
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I did some damage during Llarowe's restock.
> 
> A England
> 
> ...


      Great haul CC.  Since you're slowing down voluntarily, we'll postpone the intervention for now.  Looking forward to seeing your nail sticks for all of this recent haulage...they're 
     going to be incredible.  I love looking at wheels and sticks---my NPA crack!!


----------



## Honi (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Looks awesome Honi!!!  How might this procedure be for the faint of heart and talentless????


  	 I have ZERO patience for detail work so this is as simple as it gets  Just paint a base color on your nails, let it dry. Then when it dries make little balls out of clingwrap. Then paint a contrasting color all over your nail and lightly pad the clingwrap ball on your nail to remove some of the color and make patterns. I made a video on it (Guess I cant link it due to the rules?). Link to my YT is in my sig though if you want to look at it, or just search "Saran wrap nails" on YT! I want to do it on my toes..


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> same here! good luck in the moving! i hope everything arrives safe at your new place.


     Good luck with your moves Naughtyp & Kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know how daunting it can be.  The upside is that you get to 
    purge and reorganize---making room for more goods!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> They're in flames! Have you done watermarbling, too?
> 
> ...


 _*So pretty MRV!! *_ I laughed at the name because I'm doing cat duty for my vacationing neighbors.  I've had less than minimal exposure to cats throughout my entire life but it's been fun.  My neighbors left me written instructions---I get that, and I did it too when someone was watching my little Yorkie.  The male cat is quite talkative and greets me when I enter the house.  My neighbors warned that I may never see the ever illusive female, but she has started coming downstairs too.  I give them wet food in the morning---they have pink & blue dishes shaped like a cat's head. The male gets medication that I mix in his food.  I had to lecture him about eating his sister's food, and I swear he knows what I'm saying.  As I'm leaving every morning I call the female and let her know that her brother is eating her food----to which she slowly appears!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

I love all the new hauls and manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Medgal07 said:


> Great haul CC.  Since you're slowing down voluntarily, we'll postpone the intervention for now.  Looking forward to seeing your nail sticks for all of this recent haulage...they're
> going to be incredible.  I love looking at wheels and sticks---my NPA crack!!


  	Lol! I still need to order more nails sticks. I've been so busy hauling that I keep forgetting to order them. I also haven't gotten around to picking up that label maker. I'll start posting swatches when I get everything.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I just read that now. How funny, that's what my best friend and me did too! I still have that tape. Seems like everybody in their childhood did that, lol.
> We had this radio show and even acted out radio commercials, for cat food and stuff. I played the cat and did the meows.
> 
> 
> ...


     That's hysterical Naynadine!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here kitty-kitty!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

Good point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> Good luck with your moves Naughtyp & Kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2013)

Right back at you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> But of course! I bought tonnes of salmiakki! So many choices! Yum yum!
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

Speaking of cats....who else knows the Simon' s Cat cartoons????

  	I loveeeeeeeeeee them.....soooooo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> That's hysterical Naynadine!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> @ MRV : thank you so much for the information, I'll check that out
> @ Medgal :  In a fit of insomnia, I went on a little spree last night. I used my makeup and nail polish wish lists to do a bit of damage. Don't know what got into me
> 
> 
> ...


     Thanks MRV & Dominique.  I've gotten myself into trouble before due to sleeplessness!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> girl you're on a roll! Can't wait to see everything


     Very pretty shades there Honi---my eyes were all over the blues, including Sausalito.  But HOB, hold up---I'm just getting into my lights and brights of 
    spring & summer---please don't rush fall.  I've only been in my hammock once so far this season----crazy rain--like a monsoon or something!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Speaking of cats....who else knows the *Simon' s Cat cartoons????*
> 
> I loveeeeeeeeeee them.....soooooo funny


  	I think I've seen that on Cute Overload. Anything cat or dog makes me happy, I'm currently obsessed with Misa Minnie, the tiny super smart Yorkie. I want one like that so bad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTm_vGLM5Is

  	Sorry, I'm always off topic, lol. We should start another thread for just random chatter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Very pretty!  I really like 'Bejeweled' and 'Magic Hour' 






Anitacska said:


> If you love duochromes and holos, you should try Enchanted Polish, they have some multichrome-holos to die for! Also Ozotic have some beautiful ones. As for just holos, the Color Club Halo Hues are the ones to go for, very cheap and gorgeous. Other than that Layla and Glitter Gal do lovely holos too.
> 
> 
> Speaking of holos, the Cirque order I placed last week arrived this morning. They are gorgeous.


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

That is totally fine, Naynadine!

  	Here we can talk about everything, right????

  	I have never heard of Misa Minnie....have to check that out!



Naynadine said:


> I think I've seen that on Cute Overload. Anything cat or dog makes me happy, I'm currently obsessed with Misa Minnie, the tiny super smart Yorkie. I want one like that so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MRV & Dominique.  I've gotten myself into trouble before due to sleeplessness!


  	I know what you mean !
  	Today believe me or not, I went to Sephora and Dior Mix and Match was available
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I didn't pick up any nail polish today, I focused on a cream blush and a Chanel coloured mascara.
  	The polishes are so bright, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well let's be realistic sleeplessness is coming back !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I think I've seen that on Cute Overload. Anything cat or dog makes me happy, I'm currently obsessed with Misa Minnie, the tiny super smart Yorkie. I want one like that so bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     OMG---how precious. That little Misa is beyond adorable!! I'm in tears because I miss my little Yorkie so much.  I'm actually awaiting a litter with a 
    breeder and it's seemingly taking forever!  Thanks so much for sharing Naynadine!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---how precious. That little Misa is beyond adorable!!* I'm in tears because I miss my little Yorkie so much.  *I'm actually awaiting a litter with a
> breeder and it's seemingly taking forever!  Thanks so much for sharing Naynadine!!!


  	 Oh no, I'm sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully you can welcome a new yorkie baby soon. I only had cats when I was little, but always wanted a dog. One day I will get one too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---how precious. That little Misa is beyond adorable!! I'm in tears because I miss my little Yorkie so much.  I'm actually awaiting a litter with a
> breeder and it's seemingly taking forever!  Thanks so much for sharing Naynadine!!!


  	I understand Medgal, our pets give us unconditional love. My cat is 15 years old and I am scared all the time. I don't know how to take care of a dog, cute too of course but I always had cats here.


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We had a cat for many years.I loved her sooooooooo much...I cannot even express how much....



Naynadine said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 13, 2013)

Haven't had time to catch up on posts yet but just posting zoya's sale really quick.

  	http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-buy-one-get-one-free-on-summer-flashback-shades


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

So agree with you....only pets can do this!


Dominique33 said:


> I understand Medgal, *our pets give us unconditional love.* My cat is 15 years old and I am scared all the time. I don't know how to take care of a dog, cute too of course but I always had cats here.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

PSA (Polish Service Announcement): Butter London is having their 30% Friends & Family sale. Plus Nordstrom has the new Chanel polishes from the fall Superstition collection.

  	I'm getting the Chanels, but I'm waiting to use a Nordstrom note. I couldn't ignore the Butter sale. I'm proud I kept it small. It was a chance to get colors at a discount that I couldn't price match at Nordstrom. Keks is on their site now.



 		Keks 	
 		Pitter Patter 	
 		Bumster 	
 		Swinger


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Haven't had time to catch up on posts yet but just posting zoya's sale really quick.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-buy-one-get-one-free-on-summer-flashback-shades


	That's a great sale!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 13, 2013)

Sephora by OPI is also having a sale. All colors are 50% off

  	http://www.sephora.com/nail-colour-P217311?skuId=1391168


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Thanks Dominique
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& MACina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for understanding pet-love!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here's my DL haul. The GIRLS collection came in such a cute little box that I'm going to throw away because I don't need anymore clutter :amused:


 Love!!! I shoulda got sweet dreams when I had the chance cuz now I can't find it ;( and I may end up ordering that girls set after all!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Haven't had time to catch up on posts yet but just posting zoya's sale really quick.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-buy-one-get-one-free-on-summer-flashback-shades






 Thanks HOB---you just killed my quota for next month!  But does it count since it's my birth 
               month????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I needed a little Zoya love. I kept it real by only ordering 8, plus free shipping!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Love!!! I shoulda got sweet dreams when I had the chance cuz now I can't find it ;( and I may end up ordering that girls set after all!!


  I first checked whatshebuys.com because they have free shipping but you missed that one---they no longer have it.  Beauty.com does, but I don't think 
    it offers free shipping for this single item.

  	    http://www.beauty.com/products/prod.asp?pid=391913&catid=301763&cmbProdBrandFilter=15867&mp=True&aid=338669&aparam=goobase_filler&device=c&network=g&matchtype=


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

Not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Thanks HOB---you just killed my quota for next month!  *But does it count since it's my birth *
> *               month????*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> PSA (Polish Service Announcement): Butter London is having their 30% Friends & Family sale. Plus Nordstrom has the new Chanel polishes from the fall Superstition collection.
> 
> I'm getting the Chanels, but I'm waiting to use a Nordstrom note. I couldn't ignore the Butter sale. I'm proud I kept it small. It was a chance to get colors at a discount that I couldn't price match at Nordstrom. Keks is on their site now.
> 
> ...


     CC we've been wanting Keks for some time now haven't we?  I nabbed it at Ulta since neither Nordie's or Macy's had it, and we already have the two 
    NPs in that 'Pop Art' collex, as they call it. I already ordered Chanel's *Alchimie*, *Elixir* & *Mysterious* from the fall collection.  What can I say, the hubs is 
    OOT on business---I was suffering extreme boredom _*&*_ insomnia.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC we've been wanting Keks for some time now haven't we?  I nabbed it at Ulta since neither Nordie's or Macy's had it, and we already have the two
> NPs in that 'Pop Art' collex, as they call it. I already ordered Chanel's *Alchimie*, *Elixir* & *Mysterious* from the fall collection.  What can I say, the hubs is
> OOT on business---I was suffering extreme boredom _*&*_ insomnia.








That's a nice way to console yourself in the meantime. 

  	Yes, we've been waiting for it since April. The description on Butter's site for Keks is that it's "Brit slang for men’s pants." I like Naynadine's cookie monster description much better.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks HOB---you just killed my quota for next month!  But does it count since it's my birth
> month????
> 
> 
> ...


	What did you get? I'm trying to decide. I only have a few colors from that list. I know I want Arizona.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Ulta has an OPI buy 2 for $15 sale. Not sure if that's a good sale or not since I don't buy OPI.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Haven't had time to catch up on posts yet but just posting zoya's sale really quick.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/zoya-buy-one-get-one-free-on-summer-flashback-shades


	honey, you use Remove+ and change your polish frequently, right? Do you find Remove+ drying to your nails, or does your moisturizing/cuticle routine automatically combat the dryness? I'm thinking about purchasing a large refill bottle of Remove+ since I'm going through the smaller 8oz bottles like water. But I'm noticing dry nail beds and I think it's from my increased usage of nail polish remover. I will admit that I haven't been moisturizing my nails and cuticles like I should, so I know that's also contributing to the dryness.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 13, 2013)

I can't keep up with this thread!

  	Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.


 

 




  	And today's mani:



  	Pinkie to thumb: 387 - 343 - 296 - 391 -297

  	Three cheers for Anneri!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What did you get? I'm trying to decide. I only have a few colors from that list. I know I want Arizona.


     I was like a kid in a candy store. Yes, get Arizona.  It's such a pretty orange!  CC, I had a hard time choosing, but ended up with:
    Ginessa
    Goldie
    Jancyn
    Kimmy
    Lara
    Pippa
    Tanzy
    Tracie


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> honey, you use Remove+ and change your polish frequently, right? Do you find Remove+ drying to your nails, or does your moisturizing/cuticle routine automatically combat the dryness? I'm thinking about purchasing a large refill bottle of Remove+ since I'm going through the smaller 8oz bottles like water. But I'm noticing dry nail beds and I think it's from my increased usage of nail polish remover. I will admit that I haven't been moisturizing my nails and cuticles like I should, so I know that's also contributing to the dryness.


     That's probably why then CC!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get back to using your Creme Abricot!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Ulta has an OPI buy 2 for $15 sale. Not sure if that's a good sale or not since I don't buy OPI.


     I only got two because they were on my wish-list from eons ago!!  I didn't have any solid reference for anything else....maybe that's a good thing


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

OMG---I died and went to NPW (nail polish wheel) heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I adore the pinks and peaches and the blues & greens---oh hell I just love them all.  
     It's been a rainy, dreary day and this totally brightened things a bit for me.  GREAT mani too!!!
     Thanks Buick!!






BuickMackane said:


> I can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> honey, you use Remove+ and change your polish frequently, right? Do you find Remove+ drying to your nails, or does your moisturizing/cuticle routine automatically combat the dryness? I'm thinking about purchasing a large refill bottle of Remove+ since I'm going through the smaller 8oz bottles like water. But I'm noticing dry nail beds and I think it's from my increased usage of nail polish remover. I will admit that I haven't been moisturizing my nails and cuticles like I should, so I know that's also contributing to the dryness.


  	CartoonChic I would recommand hemp cream for your hands and the Crème Abricot as Medgal says. Hemp is very good, it doesn't smell so good but balms containing hemp are effective. The Body Shop has specific products, it's a permanent range. After applying your cream, put gloves on ( organic cotton, available at the Body Shop ) and keep them all night.
  	You also have specific nail care from Peggy Sage : Emollient Manicure Bath. Not pricey ( 12 € here ) for 10 tablets. It smells very good.
  	Hope this was useful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Honi said:


> I have ZERO patience for detail work so this is as simple as it gets  Just paint a base color on your nails, let it dry. Then when it dries make little balls out of clingwrap. Then paint a contrasting color all over your nail and lightly pad the clingwrap ball on your nail to remove some of the color and make patterns. I made a video on it (Guess I cant link it due to the rules?). Link to my YT is in my sig though if you want to look at it, or just search "Saran wrap nails" on YT! I want to do it on my toes..


      Thanks Honi.  Doing this would be an act of desperation for me!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.
> 
> ...


  	Pretty, pretty and prettier!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.
> 
> ...











  	I like the Skittles!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.
> 
> ...


 





  	Gorgeous wheels !  From many various collections furthermore !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's probably why then CC!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I will! I've been forgetting to apply it and I'm seeing the difference.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> 
> *Wow, amazing haul! (You remember that you're buying these to wear, right?
> ...


  	Lol! That's one of the reasons why I'm slowing down. I want to play with my stash.


----------



## MRV (Jun 13, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.
> 
> ...


  	Blue & green heaven! They all look so awesome! Deal of the year you've got there! And you need to keep those skittles coming to work them all through!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I don't think we have that many people that buy a lot of HE stuff, or even makeup or NP in general, so things are always 'left over'. Also, since we are living not so good times economically, more stuff is discounted, and it's done earlier than before. The sales are just about to begin here, so I made an early bird NPA attack the first thing this morning and gave a better home for these babies (all 40% off
> 
> ...


  	Great choices! Love that EL and Fracas is one of my favorite chanels.

  	I never even knew about the girls collection until a few days ago. It completely flew under my radar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Naynadine, that video that you shared made me reach out to the breeder today.  I try to check in with her from time-time so she doesn't forget my request, but I don't want to be a major PIA about it.  She responded immediately, said she hasn't forgotten me and she's actually awaiting two litters.  That news, the video and Buick's nail wheels made my day!  I'd like a small female, which is what I had. She was so sweet, had the best personality ever, and wasn't a yippy-yappy dog like the little ones tend to be sometimes.  I am beyond excited.  My daughter just got her third cat---she owns her own home so she's free to rescue cats.  We've just told her not to get anymore, in fairness to the animals, because her schedule is insane!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 13, 2013)

I want cheapo BLs, $OPIs and Zoyas too dammit!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lovely choices.
> 
> 
> I will! I've been forgetting to apply it and I'm seeing the difference.


      I keep it on my nightstand and apply it when I get in bed.  You have to keep your nails and cuticles in good shape to accommodate all of that NP that
     you'll be wearing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I do, but I also put oil or lotion on them afterwards let it sit for a little then wash them off and sometimes wipe them quickly with remove+ if it's really oily.
> 
> Not really a good deal since they are about $8 each.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 13, 2013)

OMG I can't keep up with all these posts lol.  HOB thank you I'm going o look on HSN right now  Medgal thanks for the link I the sweet dreams! I have to get it now  I love ur choices of Zoyas I actually already have all oif the ones that I like from that page. so I was able to pass on the sale lol.  ultas opi sale is a joke it's like $1 savings lol maybe if we could get the $3.50 off then i would go for it!  I want more Zoyas tho! lol  and the Essie naughty nautical mini set + the blue and pink shimmers.  most of the polishes in my wishlist are now Hares and Picture polishes thanks to some people (cough cough) on here lol    oh an the two reddish a England's .  sigh... will my list ever end?  lol


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 13, 2013)

LOVE that China GLaze Bottoms Up!  But I am not one to match anymore, although I once did all the time.  I get more variety out of toes and tips when I don't match and it's not as boring when I don't!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 13, 2013)

vyksyn said:


> LOVE that China GLaze Bottoms Up!  But I am not one to match anymore, although I once did all the time.  I get more variety out of toes and tips when I don't match and it's not as boring when I don't!


 I pick a shade I like best for my toes, then I change my manis with similiar colors every two days until I decide I want a new color lol. right now I have CG Bottomss up on both. one of my finger nails chipped already (!!!!) so tonight I will change my mani to orlys choreographed chaos  and maybe put a coat of it over what's already on my toes since it has shimmer.  it helps me go try my Untrieds quicker!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> *I do, but I also put oil or lotion on them afterwards let it sit for a little then wash them off and sometimes wipe them quickly with remove+ if it's really oily.*
> 
> Not really a good deal since they are about $8 each.
> 
> ...


  	I think that may be part of my problem then. I apply moisturizer after I've finished my mani. I can see how that wouldn't help my nail beds because they're already covered in polish. I did a mani tonight and moisturized before polishing. I always wipe my nails with Remove+ before polishing to make sure their clean. When I did it this time, they didn't seem so dry. I think that minor switch of moisturizing before polish will make a big difference over time.

  	My new mani is Illamasqua Stance and Dollish Polish Purple Nurple. A perfect match. The purple color is so vibrant. I'll take a pic tomorrow. I also tried the Poshe top coat. I love it. Then again, I seem to love all top coats when they're new. Still, I noticed the Poshe top coat didn't "move" my polish the way the Butter London top coat sometimes does. It also seems to dry pretty fast on its own without the aid of the OPI Drying Drops, and it's very glossy. I'll do a coordinating pedi tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I keep it on my nightstand and apply it when I get in bed.  You have to keep your nails and cuticles in good shape to accommodate all of that NP that
> you'll be wearing!


	Already started tonight. I kept my Abricot Creme next to the bed too, but I think it fell over one night and I kept forgetting to pick it up. It's now in its rightful place. I also ordered some nail supplies from Sally's. More cotton pads, cuticle sticks, etc. I need my nails in tip top shape!

  	EDIT: I forgot to add that I ordered a new crystal nail file from Sally's. The Daniel Ruby Stone Crystal Nail File. Perfect timing, too. I set my Dior crystal nail file next to me when I was doing my nails. I wasn't paying attention, leaned on it and it broke. The handle shattered. I'm not upset. The grainy coating for filing was wearing away. Hence why I ordered a new file in the first place. Med, how is your file holding up?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> sigh... will my list ever end? lol








 I guess I'm one of those people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look up coupons and check Ebates for HSN.com. 

  	I'm still trying to decide my Zoya list. I only have 9 Zoyas and 4 of them are on the list. Faye, Wednesday, Zuza, and Tanzy.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I guess I'm one of those people.   Look up coupons and check Ebates for HSN.com.  I'm still trying to decide my Zoya list. I only have 9 Zoyas and 4 of them are on the list. Faye, Wednesday, Zuza, and Tanzy.


u picked up on that huh? lmao!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> sigh... will my list ever end? lol


      I hope you can nab Sweet Dreams.  The list never ends but I love when I'm able to type 'PURCHASED' next to a wish list NP.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think that may be part of my problem then. I apply moisturizer after I've finished my mani. I can see how that wouldn't help my nail beds because they're already covered in polish. I did a mani tonight and moisturized before polishing. I always wipe my nails with Remove+ before polishing to make sure their clean. When I did it this time, they didn't seem so dry. I think that minor switch of moisturizing before polish will make a big difference over time.  My new mani is Illamasqua Stance and Dollish Polish Purple Nurple. A perfect match. The purple color is so vibrant. I'll take a pic tomorrow. I also tried the Poshe top coat. I love it. Then again, I seem to love all top coats when they're new. Still, I noticed the Poshe top coat didn't "move" my polish the way the Butter London top coat sometimes does. It also seems to dry pretty fast on its own without the aid of the OPI Drying Drops, and it's very glossy. I'll do a coordinating pedi tomorrow.


 that is one more that's on my wishlist!! can't wait to see a pic! so did u get all the cartoon polishes?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     I hope you can nab Sweet Dreams.  The list never ends but I love when I'm able to type 'PURCHASED' next to a wish list NP.[/COLOR]


 I am the same way except I just cross them out lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Already started tonight. I kept my Abricot Creme next to the bed too, but I think it fell over one night and I kept forgetting to pick it up. It's now in its rightful place. I also ordered some nail supplies from Sally's. More cotton pads, cuticle sticks, etc. I need my nails in tip top shape!
> EDIT: I forgot to add that I ordered a new crystal nail file from Sally's. The Daniel Ruby Stone Crystal Nail File. Perfect timing, too. I set my Dior crystal nail file next to me when I was doing my nails. I wasn't paying attention, leaned on it and it broke. The handle shattered. I'm not upset. The grainy coating for filing was wearing away. Hence why I ordered a new file in the first place. Med, how is your file holding up?


      That's a really cool nail file!  I use it for travel so it's holding up pretty well. I'll be extra careful with it after hearing about your file.  Glad you were able to replace it. 
     Didn't you also have another one from a Nordies GWP?  Did you forget about the one in the nail care kit?  I love the Dior nail care fit for travel too.  The hubs just 
     informed me that he's taking me to my favorite spa for my BD.  The design of the resort is fashioned after a victorian castle and it's very rustic & beautiful.  We'll 
     float lazily around the lake between spa treatments and take a carriage ride through the forrest.  For any SATC followers/fans, Steve & Miranda had their honeymoon 
     at this resort.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a really cool nail file!  I use it for travel so it's holding up pretty well. I'll be extra careful with it after hearing about your file.  Glad you were able to replace it.
> Didn't you also have another one from a Nordies GWP?  Did you forget about the one in the nail care kit?  I love the Dior nail care fit for travel too.  The hubs just
> informed me that he's taking me to my favorite spa for my BD.  The design of the resort is fashioned after a victorian castle and it's very rustic & beautiful.  We'll
> float lazily around the lake between spa treatments and take a carriage ride through the forrest.  For any SATC followers/fans, Steve & Miranda had their honeymoon
> at this resort.


	That sounds amazingly awesome! I know it's not until next month, but I hope you both have a wonderful time.

  	I still have my 2nd GWP file. The one that broke was the 1st GWP file that I got. I was using it as my main nail file because I like how smooth it makes my nails. I guess it was only meant for occasional use judging by how the grainy texture was wearing away so quickly. I'll only use the 2nd one for traveling in my purse from now on.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> that is one more that's on my wishlist!! can't wait to see a pic! so did u get all the cartoon polishes?


  	I don't have all of the cartoon polishes, but that's my goal. I have 8 of them. I think I'm missing 11. I keep adding the Power Puff Girls polishes to my cart and then taking them out.


----------



## MACina (Jun 13, 2013)

......I had no idea that Kiko had so many pretty polishes!


  	Love your mani, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> I can't keep up with this thread!
> 
> Kiko wheels! Many of the colours in the first wheel look really similar here but they're actually pretty different IRL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have all of the cartoon polishes, but that's my goal. I have 8 of them. I think I'm missing 11. I keep adding the Power Puff Girls polishes to my cart and then taking them out.


these are the kind of goals I can meet! lol


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone else excited for the Marc Jacobs beauty range?

http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/beauty/makeup/first-look-at-marc-jacobs-debut-beauty-line-at-sephora

  	The polishes look really nice. (The lipsticks and especially the blushes look even better. I'll take the lavender one, please. Oh, never mind, just give me all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Looks like there are pretty light foundation shades too. Too bad we don't have Sephora here, maybe I'll get a CP then. I think I want to try a couple of things, depending on the prices.


----------



## MRV (Jun 14, 2013)

Quote:


Medgal07 said:


> That's a really cool nail file!  I use it for travel so it's holding up pretty well. I'll be extra careful with it after hearing about your file.  Glad you were able to replace it.
> Didn't you also have another one from a Nordies GWP?  Did you forget about the one in the nail care kit?  I love the Dior nail care fit for travel too.  The hubs just
> informed me that he's taking me to my favorite spa for my BD.  The design of the resort is fashioned after a victorian castle and it's very rustic & beautiful.  We'll
> float lazily around the lake between spa treatments and take a carriage ride through the forrest.  For any SATC followers/fans, Steve & Miranda had their honeymoon
> at this resort.


  	That's an awesome gift!


  	Mermaid's Dream On the Beach




  	Thank you for the gradient tip for mermaids, HOB. I will surely try that, too!


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!

  	Definitely interested in the lavender one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Anyone else excited for the Marc Jacobs beauty range?
> 
> http://www.graziadaily.co.uk/beauty/makeup/first-look-at-marc-jacobs-debut-beauty-line-at-sephora
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Mermaid's Dream On the Beach is sooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think I have to start doing that. I just change from one NP to another too quickly, and don't nourish my nails.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jun 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> Mermaid's Dream On the Beach is sooooooooo pretty


  	TY, MACina! it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	BTW - do we like the Maybelline Dots Collection? http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2013/06/04/maybelline-color-show-polka-dots-collection-nail-lacquers-review-photos-swatches/

  	I just saw it at a shop and they are not expensive.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think I have to start doing that. I just change from one NP to another too quickly, and don't nourish my nails.
> 
> ...


  	Impressive mani !


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

....need to check them out.They are soooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hopefully my dm has them!


  	Thank you for sharing, MRV!



MRV said:


> TY, MACina! it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jun 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> MACina said:
> 
> 
> > Mermaid's Dream On the Beach is sooooooooo pretty :bigheart:
> ...


  I really hope we'll get them here.. they look awesome! I want Drops of Jade and Clearly Spotted. They're not LE right?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't been able to find them over here (yet). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I want them!


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh no, there is not much hope for me to find them here then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> *I haven't been able to find them over here (yet).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2013)

We have those (I bought the green, blue and pink ones), but never saw the orange one here. I believe they are LE sadly.


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

....too bad!

  	I going to ask the SAs at my dm as soon as possible if we will get them here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> sigh... will my list ever end? lol


      You're quite welcome Naughtyp!!  I hate paying shipping costs for anything now because so many merchants offer free shipping---that should be the 
     norm anyway! I didn't know what to pick from the Zoya sale---I go all haywire when you put me around pretty colors---I just can't get enough.  I showed 
     real restraint in just getting 8 of those babies.  Who am I kidding---I had recently ordered 3 Diors, 3 Chanels, a DL, a Bl and an Esssie------_*I didn't *_
_*     deserve more than 8!!!!*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think I have to start doing that. I just change from one NP to another too quickly, and don't nourish my nails.
> 
> ...


      Thanks MRV---when the hubs asked what spa treatments I wanted for my birthday I said anything that starts with *ANTI-AGING *


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> TY, MACina! it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     I even like a few of those---I see it as one more step out of my conservative NP box!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 14, 2013)

I was just trying to organize my makeup and polish stash, ughh... had to order another train case, because I don't know where to store all the stuff.


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you store all you makeup/NPs in train cases?
  	Or just the BUs?


Naynadine said:


> I was just trying to organize my makeup and polish stash, ughh... had to order another train case, because I don't know where to store all the stuff.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> *I think I have to start doing that. I just change from one NP to another too quickly, and don't nourish my nails.*
> 
> ...


  	I'm the same way. I just go through the process of doing my nails without taking the time to nourish them before applying more polish. I didn't even realize that's what I was doing since I would moisturize after my nails were done.

  	Love the mani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mermaid's Dream is magical.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I was just trying to organize my makeup and polish stash, ughh... had to order another train case, because I don't know where to store all the stuff.


	I bought a 2nd storage drawer for my polishes this past weekend. I put it together thinking I would have more space to grow into and it's already nearly full. I need to get a 3rd storage drawer now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MRV---when the hubs asked what spa treatments I wanted for my birthday I said anything that starts with *ANTI-AGING *


  	Please. You've already found the fountain of youth and I want to learn your secret.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2013)

I found some wonderful blog pics to drool about: a lady's collection of Chanel and Dior polishes. She also has a lot of awesome dupe posts.

http://chahevu.blogspot.de/2013/05/der-monatliche-ruckblick.html


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

I have to order another dresser for my makeup too.Have to go to the furniture store soon!


CartoonChic said:


> I bought a 2nd storage drawer for my polishes this past weekend. I put it together thinking I would have more space to grow into and it's already nearly full. I need to get a 3rd storage drawer now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those are pretty! They remind me of Scofflaw polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

....you will need them anyway!

  	Medgal, you are right! It' s gonna be _*CC' s Boutique*_







Medgal07 said:


> * Grab two more CC*---If you haven't already done so, it's time to convert a spare room into CC's Boutique!!!  Notice I said BOUTIQUE---_*not*_ closet!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

So, here's my collective 'Insomniac's Haul.'  I think I'll be employing some measures to help me sleep!!!  This is just what arrived today.  There's more!










Essie:       Sunday-Funday (the shimmer is so pretty)
Dior:         Tie & Dye, Créoles & Sunnies
BL:           Keks
CG:          Too Yacht to handle, Sun of a Peach; OPI Light of Emerald City; CG Heat Index,That's Shore Bright, Shello, Neon & On & ON; OPI When Monkeys Fly


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I bought a 2nd storage drawer for my polishes this past weekend. I put it together thinking I would have more space to grow into and it's already nearly full. I need to get a 3rd storage drawer now.


  	I'll probaly have the same problem once my 2nd case arrives and I try to fit everything in there, lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Grab two more CC---If you haven't already done so, it's time to convert a spare room into CC's Boutique!!!  Notice I said BOUTIQUE---_*not*_ closet!!!








Yes CC's Boutique, it sounds very good !
  	and not closet lol of course


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So, here's my collective 'Insomniac's Haul.'  I think I'll be employing some measures to help me sleep!!!  This is just what arrived today.  There's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	That's very simple : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	GREAT haul !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> That's very simple :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Thanks Dominique


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Okay so I know this is lame but It's a first for me.  Admittedly, I'm a virgin (imagine that at my age) to the accent nail etc.  Well no more! Here's my first EVER accent nail!!
Dior Pink Kimono & OPI Lights of Emerald City.  Not great---but a start.  Give me time.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So, here's my collective 'Insomniac's Haul.'  I think I'll be employing some measures to help me sleep!!!  This is just what arrived today.  There's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice insomnia polish haul, Medgal. Although my favourite is the Chanel blush 

  	Oh, I broke my current makeup no buy... for a Nars Satin Lip Pencil + sharpener. 10% off coupon, I basically had no other choice...


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

....awesome!!!!


  	I think that I sleep too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cannot wait to see the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> So, here's my collective 'Insomniac's Haul.'  I think I'll be employing some measures to help me sleep!!!  This is just what arrived today.  There's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Nice insomnia polish haul, Medgal. Although my favourite is the Chanel blush
> 
> Oh, I broke my current makeup no buy... for a Nars Satin Lip Pencil + sharpener. 10% off coupon, I basically had no other choice...


     Thanks Naynadine---I'm working through a Chanel wish list---lethal combo!  Wish list + insomnia!   A girl has to do what a girl has to do---at least you 
    got 10% off!!  You did good!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Me too! That is why I am very glad that I can always order more of the dressers.I have them in my bed room and everything matches.

  	But train cases are a good interim solution until you find drawers.

  	Maybe you can have 1 train case for blushes,1 for powders, 1 for eyeshdows etc.???
  	It is easy to find everything then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naynadine said:


> Right now, I store everything in train cases. Or more like it's all over the place. I have no system to it, that's the biggest problem. I still haven't found a vanity I like, so I didn't buy any drawers yet, *cause when I buy furniture I obviously want everything to match.* The window in my room needs to be removed, because it's really old, and carpet and things have to be redone, so I don't buy anythig new yet until it's renovated.
> So far I only had one bigger train case and stored all the ''important'' stuff in there (high end polishes and most blushes etc), and the other stuff and the basics I use on a regular basis I have just sitting on my glass desk, and the polishes somewhere else. But since I keep buying makeup it has slowly grown into a ridiculous pile of makeup on that desk, so I need to do somethimg about it. Also, in the summer I store most stuff (creme products) in the basement, because it gets hot like an oven in here. And I might be travelling a little soon, so I need one to take a couple of things with me, and the other one to store the rest. Though in all honesty two train cases are still not enough. I probably need 3-4, but right now I'm too stingy to buy more, lol.
> 
> 
> I'll probaly have the same problem once my 2nd case arrives and I try to fit everything in there, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> I think that I sleep too much
> ...


  Thanks MACina!   No more coffee after 6PM for me!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

....this is beautiful, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I know this is lame but It's a first for me.  Admittedly, I'm a virgin (imagine that at my age) to the accent nail etc.  Well no more! Here's my first EVER accent nail!!
> Dior Pink Kimono & OPI Lights of Emerald City.  Not great---but a start.  Give me time.


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Same here!

  	I loveeeeeeee coffee but not in the evening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MACina!   *No more coffee after 6PM for me!!!*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I know this is lame but It's a first for me.  Admittedly, I'm a virgin (imagine that at my age) to the accent nail etc.  Well no more! Here's my first EVER accent nail!!
> Dior Pink Kimono & OPI Lights of Emerald City.  Not great---but a start.  Give me time.


  	LOL I am a virgin to accent nail too in fact. Euh yes at my age
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's pretty and perfect for summer days I think. I love the 2 OPI from the Oz collection, just made for accent nail !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm the same way. I just go through the process of doing my nails without taking the time to nourish them before applying more polish. I didn't even realize that's what I was doing since I would moisturize after my nails were done.
> 
> Love the mani!
> 
> ...


  	Wunderschöne Sammlung OMG ! Einfach toll !

  	It's a gorgeous collection, impressive really and so neat !
  	 ( And Karl Lagerfeld doll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I know this is lame but It's a first for me.  Admittedly, I'm a virgin (imagine that at my age) to the accent nail etc.  Well no more! Here's my first EVER accent nail!!
> Dior Pink Kimono & OPI Lights of Emerald City.  Not great---but a start.  Give me time.








 Love that combo. That pink looks perfect on you.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 14, 2013)

My Creoles Mani. I also got Sunnies and I can not wait to try it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 14, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My Creoles Mani. I also got Sunnies and I can not wait to try it.


  	Gorgeous !  Beautiful mani !

  	I'll pick up Créoles and Capeline I think. Créoles looks very very bright indeed


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Creoles looks *AMAZING* on you HOB.  Aren't they just so pretty??


honey on boost said:


> My Creoles Mani. I also got Sunnies and I can not wait to try it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> That is an awesome haul! I can't wait to see what else you ordered. I'm still debating Tie & Dye.
> 
> Thank you!  It's 7PM EST---I'm getting ready for bed now--trying to sty out of trouble!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found some wonderful blog pics to drool about: a lady's collection of Chanel and Dior polishes. She also has a lot of awesome dupe posts.
> 
> http://chahevu.blogspot.de/2013/05/der-monatliche-ruckblick.html


      It's so pretty---almost too pretty to touch.  Nothing looks used
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's in a word, AMAZING!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I found some wonderful blog pics to drool about: a lady's collection of Chanel and Dior polishes. She also has a lot of awesome dupe posts.
> 
> http://chahevu.blogspot.de/2013/05/der-monatliche-ruckblick.html














   That's an amazing collection! She's a true Chanel fan. I even spot the Chanel snow globe. I wish I could understand what she wrote. The treasures she must have.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's so pretty---almost too pretty to touch.  Nothing looks used
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You're right! The polishes do look untouched. I wonder if she buys 2 of each color. One for display and one to wear.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes CC's Boutique, it sounds very good !
> and not closet lol of course


	Lol! I really like that idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I was just trying to organize my makeup and polish stash, ughh... had to order another train case, because I don't know where to store all the stuff.


      I had a very neat and manageable setup that is quickly getting out of hand.  I hate clutter and I'm 
     starting to get overflow.  Although I have that neatly arranged, it still bothers me that it's outside of my 
     'makeup central.'  I have a tendency to not use what I can't see.  I need everything at my finger tips.  
     What to do, what to do.






 is right!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You're right! The polishes do look untouched. I wonder if she buys 2 of each color. One for display and one to wear.


    OYE----that's enough money to buy a small town


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My Creoles Mani. I also got Sunnies and I can not wait to try it.


  	Pretty pink manis! Your accent looks great Med. Love that pink color Honey. I'm ordering the new Diors soon. I want to get the Chanels and more indies out of the way first.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

It took multiple trips to Ulta, but I got the entire China Glaze Sunsational collection. I had to buy no more than 3 at a time to maximize the B2G1 free sale with the $3.50 coupon. I finally picked up the last 3 polishes today. I also got a few of the new Zoyas. They kind of remind me of a softer version of the Dior Cruise collection after taking the picture.






*ROW 1 - Jellies:* Shell-O, Heat Index, You Drive Me Coconuts, Are You Jelly?, Isle See You Later, Keepin' It Teal
*ROW 2 - Cremes:* Sun Of A Peach, Neon & On & On, Bottoms Up, That's Shore Bright, Too Yacht to Handle, Highlight of My Summer






  	Zoya Thandie, Yana, Josie



  	I received my order of Scofflaws from her last restock. She wrapped the polishes in cute packaging.










*ROW 1:* Flotsam & Jetsam, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, Cloud Cuckoo Land, Wee Beasties, Electric Salamander
*ROW 2:* Little Edie in the Grey Gardens, Valley of the Dolls, Wyld Stallyns, Owls of Outrage, Paranoid Android


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 14, 2013)

Are we into gel polish at all ladies?  Or just at home regular do it yourself manis?  Just curious?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

vyksyn said:


> Are we into gel polish at all ladies?  Or just at home regular do it yourself manis?  Just curious?


	We're into everything! I personally don't use gel polish because it's meant to last a long time. I change my polish too often, so it defeats the purpose. But if you're into gel manicures, feel free to share. We enjoy looking at all sorts of polishes and manis.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 14, 2013)

Dollish Polish Purple Nurples (index, pinky)
  	Illamasqua Stance (middle, ring, thumb)





  	I love how vibrant this mani turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	The Poshe top coat gave me some shrinkage. I'll make sure to wrap the tips next time.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> I think I have to start doing that. I just change from one NP to another too quickly, and don't nourish my nails.
> 
> ...


  	Yes you should def try it out. Your nails will feel so much better even if it's just a minute or two.

  	Your mani is so pretty! I need to go back for that mermaid polish too.


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Dominique, do you speak German? It is perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And I agree, the collection is STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> *Wunderschöne Sammlung OMG ! Einfach toll !*
> 
> It's a gorgeous collection, impressive really and so neat !
> ( And Karl Lagerfeld doll
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

honey on boost, I am really *always* drooling over your beautiful and perfect manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> My Creoles Mani. I also got Sunnies and I can not wait to try it.


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> OYE----that's enough money to buy a small town


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

Medgal, maybe you need a walk-in makeup closet where everything is arranged visibly!


Medgal07 said:


> I had a very neat and manageable setup that is quickly getting out of hand.  I hate clutter and I'm
> starting to get overflow.  Although I have that neatly arranged, it still bothers me that it's outside of my
> 'makeup central.'  *I have a tendency to not use what I can't see.  I need everything at my finger tips.  *
> What to do, what to do.
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 14, 2013)

....awesome, just awesome, CartoonChic!


CartoonChic said:


> Dollish Polish Purple Nurples (index, pinky)
> Illamasqua Stance (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

I was at dm today and no Polka Dots polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Unfortunatly I couldn' t ask a SA because they were all busy (Saturdays are always crazy
  	here) but I wil do that next week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dollish Polish Purple Nurples (index, pinky)
> Illamasqua Stance (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


    Beautiful!  CC, I _*love*_ this shade and your accents


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2013)

No haul pictures from me today, but Ihere's the mani I'm wearing, it's Girly Bits Twitterpated, a gorgeous periwinkle purple with strong holo (more purple in real life than in the pictures). Sadly it has chipped on me now (I did it on Thursday night), but that's pretty normal for me.




  	In the shade with no flash





  	In direct sunlight without flash

  	Oh and not only that I didn't buy or receive any nail polish today, I gave 3 of them away! We had the school summer fete today and I was helping on the nail painting stall, and decided to donate 3 of my own polishes (two from Claire's and one 17, all glitter top coats). I even surprised myself, hahaha!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and not only that I didn't buy or receive any nail polish today, I gave 3 of them away! We had the school summer fete today and I was helping on the nail painting stall, and decided to donate 3 of my own polishes (two from Claire's and one 17, all glitter top coats). I even surprised myself, hahaha!


  	It's a lovely holo shade and a pretty mani !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

btw a mini haul today : 3 OPI James Bond Girls ( white, blue, vibrant orange ), Sephora will offer 20 % off in a few days so I'll wait for the Dior ones !


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

....wow, sooooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Periwinkle + purple + holo = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Oh and not only that I didn't buy or receive any nail polish today, I gave 3 of them away! We had the school summer fete today and I was helping on the nail painting stall, and decided to donate 3 of my own polishes (two from Claire's and one 17, all glitter top coats). I even surprised myself, hahaha!


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

That is really a great deal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And nice haul today, Dominique!



Dominique33 said:


> btw a mini haul today : 3 OPI James Bond Girls ( white, blue, vibrant orange ), *Sephora will offer 20 % off in a few days so I'll wait for the Dior ones !*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you MACgina !  I had no plan today but when I saw the collection, well it called my name ! ( as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> Dominique, do you speak German? It is perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you, yes I speak German or rather say I used to. When I was young I went to Franfurt-am-Main, als Au Pair Mädchen eigentlich.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Here's my German/American Drugstore Mani: the purple is from Catrice, the turqoise glitter is from Wet n Wild. I like how the glitters compliment each other - the Catrice has turqoise flakies, the WnW has purple glitters.





  	The purple is much more purple irl - and there are turqoise flakies, I promise!


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, this is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So you know Frankfurt better than I do!

  	I have been there only once for 1 week.



Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, yes I speak German or rather say I used to. *When I was young I went to Franfurt-am-Main, als Au Pair Mädchen eigentlich.*


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

Love your mani, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The combo is gorgeous!!!


Anneri said:


> Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!



Anneri said:


> Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> Oh, this is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh it was a long time ago, memories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but at that time I was not a NPA at all LOL


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's really pretty, very good combo.


----------



## MRV (Jun 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great combo! I also have that WnW.

  	Just did my first pedi like ever today! I don't like to paint my toes. I have just had something neutral on them a few times, and 1-2 gel pedis. I like a French pedi on toes, preferably done with the French filing method, but it's so hard to do yourself. BUT now I have them "pebbled" (Confettis over a nude)!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Here's my German/American Drugstore Mani: the purple is from Catrice, the turqoise glitter is from Wet n Wild. I like how the glitters compliment each other - the Catrice has turqoise flakies, the WnW has purple glitters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	         GORGEOUS!!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 15, 2013)

This is probably suicide for me but I have decided to come over to the dark side. I am working on improving the condition of my nails in order to start painting them again. I have a lot of catching up to do I see...


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> This is probably suicide for me but I have decided to come over to the dark side. I am working on improving the condition of my nails in order to start painting them again. I have a lot of catching up to do I see...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


>








Kimibos


----------



## MACerette (Jun 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> This is probably suicide for me but I have decided to come over to the dark side. I am working on improving the condition of my nails in order to start painting them again. I have a lot of catching up to do I see...


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so I know this is lame but It's a first for me.  Admittedly, I'm a virgin (imagine that at my age) to the accent nail etc.  Well no more! Here's my first EVER accent nail!!
> Dior Pink Kimono & OPI Lights of Emerald City.  Not great---but a start.  Give me time.


  	this mani is soo pretty M. im glad you got the lights of emerald city. i luv it. dont forget to try it over a light pink. like DL marnie. from the girls set


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Kimibos


  	     hi dominique!!! how s everything going!?


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


>


  	ohh nooo, i just realized i missed your B-day! happy belated Birthday Girl!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hi dominique!!! how s everything going!?


  	I am ok, thank you and what about you ?

  	I forgot to mention that the 3 OPI James Bond girls I purchased are truly amazing, I've just swatched them quickly I love them. Sand texture is sometimes disappointing but those ones are great.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I am ok, thank you and what about you ?
> 
> I forgot to mention that the 3 OPI James Bond girls I purchased are truly amazing, I've just swatched them quickly I love them. Sand texture is sometimes disappointing but those ones are great.


  	     im ok. i have been away doing some cleaning and getting rid of really not-needed crap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	     i still havent hauled the bond girls sands. they look gorgeous! which ones did you get?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 15, 2013)

I picked up Solitaire, Jinx and Tiffany Case but the baby pink one, it looks lovely, calling my name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( again ! ). I'll pass on the 2 others though. If you like the sand texture I really recommand them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh it's just beautiful Anitacska!!  Amazing color!!  I suspect I'll be entering a purple phase soon






Anitacska said:


> Oh and not only that I didn't buy or receive any nail polish today, I gave 3 of them away! We had the school summer fete today and I was helping on the nail painting stall, and decided to donate 3 of my own polishes (two from Claire's and one 17, all glitter top coats). I even surprised myself, hahaha!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's an amazing collection! She's a true Chanel fan. I even spot the Chanel snow globe. I wish I could understand what she wrote. The treasures she must have.


      She said she's working hard to fill in the NPs that she's missing and that a kind American is helping her!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> CC I love your haul woman!! Those china glazes are all so pretty. You're making me want to go to Ulta now.
> 
> I've never tried those indies but quite a few of them are VERY tempting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL I am a virgin to accent nail too in fact. Euh yes at my age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     I'm getting daring---looking forward to trying more!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> btw a mini haul today : 3 OPI James Bond Girls ( white, blue, vibrant orange ), Sephora will offer 20 % off in a few days so I'll wait for the Dior ones !


  Great haul Dominique!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

Beautiful mani Anneri!  Your nails look strong & healthy too!!!


Anneri said:


> Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> ohh nooo, i just realized i missed your B-day! happy belated Birthday Girl!!!


  	Thanks!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Uh oh. I have only read 8 pages of the 279 so far. This is going to take a while. I have been distracted a hundred times because I read somewhere that somebody was going to follow a certain polish blog, which made me google it, sign up to bloglovin, watch some blogs, watching and googling several polishes / links mentioned. Oy vey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So far I have read that Dominique has raved about NARS polish. I own all of the Thakoon polishes + Schiap + a white one, I think Ecumé. I think they are easy to use, but they haven't lasted well on me. 1-2 days on my finger nails. On my toes they stay well, but most polishes do, tbh. Perhaps I just need to brush up on my polish skills. I tend to apply a bit more than I probably should -----> Impatient, me???

  	The top coat I usually wear is INM Out The Door, because Seche Vite 1) has the worst chemical smell that makes me nauseous and 2) shrinks my polish like crazy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hey there. im late but im glad you are ok. i hope everything went well with the moving.
> im in with P,L& OPi and the muir muir on the wall, red
> 
> 
> ...


     Oh I will Kimibos----great idea!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now you went and got me all excited!!!
    Glad you were able to clean up your stash!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 15, 2013)

MACerette said:


> This is probably suicide for me but I have decided to come over to the dark side. I am working on improving the condition of my nails in order to start painting them again. I have a lot of catching up to do I see...


  	welcome to the dark side!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok it's really not dark. It's actually very bright because of all of our mani's.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I will Kimibos----great idea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

Sweet memories....hopefully!


Dominique33 said:


> Oh it was a long time ago, *memories*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, I totally forgot that!

	So fingers crossed that the collection makes it to Germany.


MRV said:


> Merci, Dominique !
> 
> 
> You're right! We don't have the orange one either (?). But, just got today the green one and the TC.
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 15, 2013)

....to the NPAs thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MACerette said:


> This is probably suicide for me but I have decided to come over to the dark side. I am working on improving the condition of my nails in order to start painting them again. I have a lot of catching up to do I see...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....to the NPAs thread


  	Thanks MACina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have read the first 47 pages and stayed up reading until 2 a.m. Started again today. Still about 8000ish posts to go. Conclusion: I'll never catch up to that amount. I am going to proceed from here on. I might ask questions that have been answered between page 48 and page 279 so I am going to apologize for that in advance. Please bear with me.

  	While reading yesterday I checked the NARS.eu site and was shockede to see that all the Thakoon polishes are still available. I bought mine a year ago!!! And those are supposed to be LE? Even Koliary (my fave!) was still available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have gotten used to MAC's LE business I guess...

  	So far I haven't seen anybody mention Illamasqua's Collide. I love that colour! It is bright neon pink (think text marker) and really flattering, Excellent wear time too. 

  	I know I am a virgin compared to you here. I have about 60+ish nps. The brands I have are Chanel (5x), Opi (only 1 actual np but also 2 shatters and base and topcoat), 5 or 6 Illamasqua, 8 NARS, 4(?) MAC and the rest China Glaze I think. I wonder how that collection will grow in the months to come. So far I think I'm good. I was going to place an order from transdesign, but after seeing the current postage rates I think I'll pass...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> those are the ones i want!








Great Kimibos, I think you'll love them those are pretty texture ones !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Great haul Dominique!!!


  	Thank you Medgal. It was unexpected but at the OPI nail bar I was not able to resist when I saw the collection lol ! Unable to resist really


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I raved the Nars polishes yes ! I think they are very classy, easy to apply and long wearing. But it doesn't depend on my polish skills ( mine are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well ) but on the nails themselves. Some have fragile nails, others have very strong nails. China Glaze polishes don't work for me at all, I don't know why. So maybe it's the same for you and Nars ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

MACina said:


> Sweet memories....hopefully!


  	Sweet memories
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes but also memories of an Au pair girl lol ! Mischievous kids
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the weather was so cold, chilly and wet at the same time and hot in springtime so far I remember !


----------



## MACina (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome to Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	I hate the weather here.We have a few hot days and that' s it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Sweet memories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I raved the Nars polishes yes ! I think they are very classy, easy to apply and long wearing. But it doesn't depend on my polish skills ( mine are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm not sure. I tend to be impatient, so chances are I need to apply thinner coats. Sometimes it also depends on the colour I think. Illamasqua's Collide has lasted as many as 5 days on me once which is a lot for me. I also have a few other colours from Illamasqua that do not last 2 days, perhaps not even one day (hello Gamma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Collide seems to be the only one from the Illamasqua's I have that lasts so well. Weird...

  	Today I am wearing Lal Mirchi from Nars, but since I am a Trind nail care routine I will have to take it off tomorrow. After Wednesday I can stop applying nail repair daily so I'll try to test the wear again with hopefully thinner layer. No matter what, I do agree that they apply well and two coats are enough for most of them. I believe Kutki    took 3 layers. It's just the wear time that I found a bit disappointing. Chanel is one of my favorite polishes when it comes to wear time.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2013)

Multiquote doesn't work for me right now, so Medgal, HOB, Macina, Dominique, MRV, kimibos, Anita and everybody else who liked my mani: thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I forgot who asked, the Catrice is called Purple Reign and the WnW is called Dutchess. 

  	Medgal, appearances are deceiving! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nails are absolutely beaut up right now - a week moving house does that for you. On my right hand nearly every nail is broken. When I think about doing another move this year I'm ready to curl up in a corner and whimper.

  	Macerette, welcome! Come in and join the madness and manis!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Multiquote doesn't work for me right now, so Medgal, HOB, Macina, Dominique, MRV, kimibos, Anita and everybody else who liked my mani: thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Anneri! Thanks! I hope I won't regret it. I have tried postponing, but here I am, total 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I am sure I'll enjoy being here. I'll definately learn some useful stuff here. Hopefully I can control my np urges a lot better than my MU addiction.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

This is not the dark side at all, this is the colourful, shimmery, glittery, shiny side! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Multiquote doesn't work for me right now, so Medgal, HOB, Macina, Dominique, MRV, kimibos, Anita and everybody else who liked my mani: thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is not the dark side at all, this is the colourful, shimmery, glittery, shiny side!


  	That's exactly what worries me. The last thing I need is something to add to my MU addicition.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Now the make up threads poop rainbows and flowers for me, so if this thread would be even better than....


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks MACina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Welcome MACerette! I first joined this thread back in November. At that time, I think I may have had about 30 polishes. Mostly China Glaze, Finger Paints and only a handful of Chanels. Fast forward 7 months later to now... and I currently have 591 polishes. I know I'm going to cross over into the 600's this week because there's a restock happening that I've been waiting for. Not saying things will get that crazy for you! But I am enjoying the ride.

  	Collide is on my to-buy list. I know Naughty has the color and I think Med may have it since it's pink. It's a beautiful shade. I love bright, bold colors the most.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Welcome MACerette! I first joined this thread back in November. At that time, I think I may have had about 30 polishes. Mostly China Glaze, Finger Paints and only a handful of Chanels. Fast forward 7 months later to now... and I currently have 591 polishes. I know I'm going to cross over into the 600's this week because there's a restock happening that I've been waiting for. Not saying things will get that crazy for you! But I am enjoying the ride.
> 
> Collide is on my to-buy list. I know Naughty has the color and I think Med may have it since it's pink. It's a beautiful shade. I love bright, bold colors the most.


  	591 ? OMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you're not an isolated case, I had 6 nail polishes 2 years ago and now I have many more but certainly not 591 ! What a great collection CartoonChic.  Medgal suggested you opened your boutique well I FULLY agree lol !


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Welcome MACerette! I first joined this thread *back in November*.At that time, I think *I may have had about 30 polishes.* Mostly China Glaze, Finger Paints and only a handful of Chanels. Fast forward 7 months later to now... and I currently have 591 polishes.* I know I'm going to cross over into the 600's this week *because there's a restock happening that I've been waiting for. Not saying things will get that crazy for you! But I am enjoying the ride.
> 
> Collide is on my to-buy list. I know Naughty has the color and I think Med may have it since it's pink. It's a beautiful shade. I love bright, bold colors the most.


  	Thanks CC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Say wuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't want to enter 100+ territory, except for l/s. You're scaring me here!!!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

Btw: I really want to buy some zoya polishes. What are your top 10 recommendations from this brand? (Eyeing Ivanka and Charla)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Anneri! Thanks! I hope I won't regret it. I have tried postponing, but here I am, total
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not a chance lol this is the worst (BEST!) thread for enabling lol glad u have joined us!


----------



## lyseD (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Btw: I really want to buy some zoya polishes. What are your top 10 recommendations from this brand? (Eyeing Ivanka and Charla)


	I just got Bevin and Jana and really like them both.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> I am sure I'll enjoy being here. I'll definately learn some useful stuff here. Hopefully I can control my np urges a lot better than my MU addiction. 		 		not a chance lol this is the worst (BEST!) thread for enabling lol glad u have joined us!


  	Thanks Naughtyp!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> I just got Bevin and Jana and really like them both.


  	Jana would be unique in my stash. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know a girl here, she wants to have the largest collection ever, she has 540 polishes so far, well I think reaching 1000 or more would not scare her quite the opposite ! She is a huge fan of nail art too.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well, my problem is that my nails get brittle after using polish for a while. That's why I can go months on end without using polish, just to cut my nails some slack. Now I am doing a nail repair regime and if it works out for me and my nails behave all hell might break loose.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe you could use a treatment for your nails ( oral route I mean ), it usually works well I think.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 16, 2013)

And - sorry I forgot - use *Peggy Sage emollient bath *- I told the same to CartoonChic, if it works for hands well it works for feet, that's what I do and it works pretty well in fact.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! I know, I know. But I think I'm an isolated nut case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You shouldn't worry. I'm not aiming for any number. I'm just buying polish that I love. Who knew that I would love so many. My biggest surge happened in the past month when I started buying indies, but I'm slowing down after a few more hauls.

  	Dominique!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

Well I'm just one restock away from 1000 nail polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not planning on going over that number though, enough is enough! But yes, I was another one who had maybe 15 polishes (mostly pearly pinks and whites) about 4 years ago and even 2 years ago I "only" had about 150. So yes, good luck with resisting temptation. Mwuhahahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes, indies did a massive damage to my stash (or rather my bank account). Also, for me it was discovering just how many brands I didn't know of existed! In the past I only had polishes form brands that you could buy in Boots/Superdrug, like Max Factor, L'Oreal, Rimmel, No 7, Collection 2000. I didn't even know brands like OPI, China Glaze, Zoya, etc. existed, let alone that they released seasonal collections!



MACerette said:


> Lol! I know, I know. But I think I'm an isolated nut case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Btw: I really want to buy some zoya polishes. What are your top 10 recommendations from this brand? (Eyeing Ivanka and Charla)


	I don't have many Zoyas. Just 12 and 3 of them were bought the other day. I don't own some of the colors I'm listing, but I'm planning to buy them (like today before the promotion ends).

  	Arizona
  	Wednesday
  	Zuza
  	Neely
  	Josie
  	Sooki
  	Thandie
  	Mira
  	Yana
  	Apple

  	Ivanka looks like a darker apple. Very pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and not only that I didn't buy or receive any nail polish today, I gave 3 of them away! We had the school summer fete today and I was helping on the nail painting stall, and decided to donate 3 of my own polishes (two from Claire's and one 17, all glitter top coats). I even surprised myself, hahaha!


	Twitterpated is one of the Girly Bits shades I'm planning to return. You're making me reconsider that decision. I haven't swatched it on my nails because I can't return a used item.

  	Oh, and great job on sticking to your no buy and for donating some polish!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

Why do you want to return it? I think it's such a gorgeous colour and the holo is really strong.



CartoonChic said:


> Twitterpated is one of the Girly Bits shades I'm planning to return. You're making me reconsider that decision. I haven't swatched it on my nails because I can't return a used item.
> Oh, and great job on sticking to your no buy and for donating some polish!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Why do you want to return it? I think it's such a gorgeous colour and the holo is really strong.


	I bought 4 Girly Bits polishes. Twitterpated, Going Bananas, Cosmic Ocean and Face the Music. There's nothing wrong with them. It's just that I don't feel as much excitement for them compared to my other polishes, say like my Dollish Polishes or Enchanteds. I want to control my stash, so I'm trying to streamline some brands.

  	Also, I'm still learning about holos and duo/multichrome polishes. What's the difference between a scattered holo and a linear holo? I see those descriptions mentioned a lot, but don't quite understand them.


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, I don't fell bad and know I'm in the right place! I haven't counted my polishes, but I am over 100! I just bought some Illamasca for the first time...seemed a little watery. Havent lunged out for the Chanel yet. Or the Butter like I said I would!  It keeps growing!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, greetings from Frankfurt, Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Pretty! That's a nice, moody purple.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

Linear holo is like Twitterpated or the Color Club polishes where you get a well defined rainbow, scattered holo is where you have holographic particles, but they aren't as strong and don't make a proper rainbow shape, like these Ozotic polishes for example: http://www.fashionpolish.com/2013/03/ozotic-scatter-chrome-collection-review.html Hope this helps.

  	I wish I had your self control, I can't return any polishes I own, I love them all, scattered, linear, duochrome, the lot, lol.



Anitacska said:


> I bought 4 Girly Bits polishes. Twitterpated, Going Bananas, Cosmic Ocean and Face the Music. There's nothing wrong with them. It's just that I don't feel as much excitement for them compared to my other polishes, say like my Dollish Polishes or Enchanteds. I want to control my stash, so I'm trying to streamline some brands.
> Also, I'm still learning about holos and duo/multichrome polishes. What's the difference between a scattered holo and a linear holo? I see those descriptions mentioned a lot, but don't quite understand them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> hey there. im late but im glad you are ok. i hope everything went well with the moving.
> im in with P,L& OPi and the muir muir on the wall, red
> 
> 
> ...


  	Not yet, but I will! I really wanted Pitter Patter and I can only get it from Butter's site at the moment. Plus I could get it at a discount. I only ordered enough polishes to help me get free shipping. I opted for colors that Nordstrom doesn't have since I don't order directly from Butter's website too often.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

Lalalish said:


> Okay, I don't fell bad and know I'm in the right place! I haven't counted my polishes, but I am over 100! I just bought some Illamasca for the first time...seemed a little watery. Havent lunged out for the Chanel yet. Or the Butter like I said I would! It keeps growing!


	Yup, you're definitely in the right place. Welcome!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Linear holo is like Twitterpated or the Color Club polishes where you get a well defined rainbow, scattered holo is where you have holographic particles, but they aren't as strong and don't make a proper rainbow shape, like these Ozotic polishes for example: http://www.fashionpolish.com/2013/03/ozotic-scatter-chrome-collection-review.html Hope this helps.
> 
> I wish I had your self control, I can't return any polishes I own, I love them all, scattered, linear, duochrome, the lot, lol.


	Thanks for that explanation! I understand it now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well, I didn't swatch them yet, so that helps. I didn't get attached. I think it's funny that you think I have self control.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2013)

Compared to me you do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Thanks for that explanation! I understand it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't think any of us have much self control lol!! I've been moving, polish and makeup safe and sound  I stopped at ulta cuz I made some tips today ( I'm technically not a tipped employee but I am able to accept them if offered) so I got some more zoya pixies b2g1f  sale they are still having. I got pixies: Dahlia, Solange and a Suprise, Beatrix. it was $15 and some change. then I used my bonus point and got Bobbi for $5. I am a very happy camper!   I am soo exhausted, but I can't wait to put all my makeup and polishes away and look thru all my stuff   too bad this is the last week of school! lol  I have struggled passing this class so I gotta stay focused and make sure I pass my final.  My Llarowe order should be here tomorrow! I am still going to find time tonight to paint my nails. the hard part is deciding which one to use!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 16, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks Naughtyp!


  I just picked up some Zoyas today.  Now I only have three on my to buy list: Cassie, Happi, and Yasmin. well at least until  those fall pixies come out!    I have: Aurora Blaze Ziv Julie Gie-Gie Piaf Neely Blu Zuza Rory Danni Wednesday Roxy Jem Carly China Stevie Destiny Solange Dahlia Bobbi Ricki Hazel     and that's all I can remember off the top of my head


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 16, 2013)

Ugh.  I got Essie shake your money maker the other day at target.  I wanted to get bouncer it's me as well, but I tried money maker on my toes today, and I found the formula was dreadful.  Sheer, and hard to spread.  Did it wok for anyone else?  Maybe I just wasn't patient enough.  I have mojito madness and navigate het from last year, and the formula on them is a dream, so I had hopes that this green would be awesome as well


----------



## MRV (Jun 17, 2013)

Quote:


purplemaren said:


> Ugh. I got Essie shake your money maker the other day at target. I wanted to get bouncer it's me as well, but I tried money maker on my toes today, and I found the formula was dreadful. Sheer, and hard to spread. Did it wok for anyone else? Maybe I just wasn't patient enough. I have mojito madness and navigate het from last year, and the formula on them is a dream, so I had hopes that this green would be awesome as well


  	I was wearing it just last week with a Cat's glitter (post #8146). I think it was ok, but it's a jelly(ish) (= not the same texture as in the ones you mention) and I've seen people put a white base under it (I find it difficult). Since I did not put one it was darker than in pics I've seen (the same goes witht the blue one).


  	ATM, I'm wearing BL Bit Faker. Pure glitter! It needed a rather quick application. If you don't get it right, difficult to fix.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

Buick, I am getting a bit lost here. Could you name me a few good webshops that ship to NL? I am browsing Llarowe and I have found a seller on ebay for a zoya fix. Tia!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Welcome MACerette! I first joined this thread back in November. At that time, I think I may have had about 30 polishes. Mostly China Glaze, Finger Paints and only a handful of Chanels. Fast forward 7 months later to now... and I currently have *591 polishes*. I know I'm going to cross over into the 600's this week because there's a restock happening that I've been waiting for. Not saying things will get that crazy for you! But I am enjoying the ride.
> 
> Collide is on my to-buy list. I know Naughty has the color and I think Med may have it since it's pink. It's a beautiful shade. I love bright, bold colors the most.
> 
> ...


  	1) Thanks ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	2) Don't scare me
  	3) Nice mani!

  	By the way, now I am going to create some buzz: I am the clip and go kind of girl. I clip my nails and refuse to file unless really necessary. There, I said it...


----------



## MRV (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> 1) Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	TY, MACerette!






 That will make your nails' layers separate > peel. Go and buy a glass file!


----------



## MACerette (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> 1) Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I know. That's probably one of the reasons my nails tend to split. That and washing my hands all the time. But I'm too lazy to file. I don't find any enjoyment in it whatsoever. *sends shockwave through np thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Btw: I have a glass file. That's the worst part.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 17, 2013)

I just found a few more pics of the new Butter Makeup line and wanted to share:

http://kjbennett.com/butter-london-expands-into-color-cosmetics/


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> Welcome to Germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL welcome to France too, the weather is bad, it's been raining or pouring or whatever for months, June has not begun yet and summer in a few days ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I did my pedi ( Essie Bottle Service ) but I didn't enjoy it much, it's 21° !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to France lol !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just found a few more pics of the new Butter Makeup line and wanted to share:
> 
> http://kjbennett.com/butter-london-expands-into-color-cosmetics/


  	Thanks for sharing Anneri, it looks lovely.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 17, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL welcome to France too, the weather is bad, it's been raining or pouring or whatever for months, June has not begun yet and summer in a few days ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Well, come to Frankfurt, where it'll be about 30°C today - but in my apartment, it gets like a very cosy, oven-like 40°C in that kind of weather. I'll trade with your 21° anytime!!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

Ok, so we are in the boat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> LOL* welcome to France too, the weather is bad, it's been raining or pouring or whatever for months, June has not begun yet and summer in a few days ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

We have a sunny day here too today.But I don' t think it is that warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Well, come to Frankfurt, *where it'll be about 30°C today *- but in my apartment, it gets like a very cosy, oven-like 40°C in that kind of weather. I'll trade with your 21° anytime!!!


----------



## Honi (Jun 17, 2013)

Ugh its like 25 here in Denmark but it's so humid it feels like im in Greece or something with 35. And I have my final presentation at uni tomorrow, go figure we get a heatwave so I get distracted


----------



## MRV (Jun 17, 2013)

The heatwave is not here yet, not until later this week, so we + *13 *C!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At least it's not raining any more.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2013)

It's cloudy and windy, but quite humid in the UK today. Not very warm either. I don't like 30 C, our house heats up really badly when it's that hot (we have big southwest facing windows and glass doors), but sunshine and 25 C would be nice. Hohum.

  	Here's today's mani, Nails Inc Warwick Street. It's grey with lots of tiny colourful glitter. Sadly it has chipped on me already, I only did it last night, but had a bath and washed my hair this morning and that did it. Nails Inc polishes chip on me really quickly, not happy about that at £11 a bottle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I bother with them.









  	I also did my toenails yesterday while watching Mirror Mirror (such a funny film!), I used Barry M Aqua Glitter. Very summery, but at this rate noone will see it as my feet get cold easily and right now I'm wearing socks.


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 17, 2013)

It was 38 last week in Texas, and will stay that way until at least the end of September. And humid as hell.  You girls can take it, I'd trade anytime (except winter, lol).


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

I' m off to Texas....I' m coming...I' m flying....YES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






purplemaren said:


> *It was 38 last week in Texas, and will stay that way until at least the end of September.* And humid as hell. You girls can take it, I'd trade anytime (except winter, lol).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Well, come to Frankfurt, where it'll be about 30°C today - but in my apartment, it gets like a very cosy, oven-like 40°C in that kind of weather. I'll trade with your 21° anytime!!!


  	Thank you Anneri and then off to Rebstock Bad if you agree !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We don't have such huge swimming pools and spas here !
  	30° in Frankfurt oh yes it's hot  indeed !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> I' m off to Texas....I' m coming...I' m flying....YES


  	OMG LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there are great places where we can spend a little much on nail polishes ! Big cities, big nps haul !


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

...ok, I wouldn' t mind a shopping tour at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> OMG LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...ok, I wouldn' t mind a shopping tour at all


  	Me too. In Paris Champs Elysées, we would find everything we need : Sephora, M.A.C ( one of the largest in the world ! ), Guerlain and in the so called Marais, MUFE, Bobbi Brown and other makeup brands ! Bourjois in the 9th arr. and fine perfumes everywhere !





  	But I was realistic today, I just purchased OPI Pussy Galore, lovely pink sand polish. That was my shopping tour of the day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I hope you had your shopping tour too ( even a mini or micro one lol ) !


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 17, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Me too. In Paris Champs Elysées, we would find everything we need : Sephora, M.A.C ( one of the largest in the world ! ), Guerlain and in the so called Marais, MUFE, Bobbi Brown and other makeup brands ! Bourjois in the 9th arr. and fine perfumes everywhere !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Are you from Paris? If so, I may need to pm you on places to get my makeup/hair done next year for my "Wedding"  I'm planning very early


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I'll be in texas in two weeks.. I'll be inside most of the time in the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	Oh great !

  	No I am not from Paris but I can give you some tips and boutiques, salons etc.. in Paris !


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 17, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Oh great !
> 
> No I am not from Paris but I can give you some tips and boutiques, salons etc.. in Paris !








 Yay! I felt so lost trying to figure out where I was going to do all that stuff.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I'll be in texas in two weeks.. I'll be inside most of the time in the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You're getting married in Paris?! Tres romantic.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very romantic, yes !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Ugh. I got Essie shake your money maker the other day at target. I wanted to get bouncer it's me as well, but I tried money maker on my toes today, and I found the formula was dreadful. Sheer, and hard to spread. Did it wok for anyone else? Maybe I just wasn't patient enough. I have mojito madness and navigate het from last year, and the formula on them is a dream, so I had hopes that this green would be awesome as well


  	Thanks for the heads up. I have that color too, but haven't worn it yet. I still want to get the blue one, but at least I know what to expect when I use them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

This may be too drastic of a suggestion, but maybe you can donate/sell all of your Nails Inc polishes? If you're not happy about the wear of the polishes, it'll streamline your stash to get rid of them since they're not doing anything for you except taking up space. It will also make more room for polishes you truly love. *cough* Enchanted Polish *cough*


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 17, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Buick, I am getting a bit lost here. Could you name me a few good webshops that ship to NL? I am browsing Llarowe and I have found a seller on ebay for a zoya fix. Tia!


  	Welcome to the dark side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I get my Zoya, OPI and Essie from an ex-eBay seller. Everything's $8 a pop. I send them my list and they send me the goodies. The last time I bought from them they offered free shipping for 12+bottles. They are based in Hawaii so they're usually a bit late to get collections in, but I don't mind. I'll pm you their e-mail if you're interested.

  	Indies - Llarowe (obviously), Ninja Polish, Harlow&co (free shipping for CAD50!+), MeiMei's Signatures, Shoppe Ecclectico. Black Cat Lacquer also ships to the NL. 

  	eBay - beautyzone2007 (for all your dappen dish needs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), enchantedbeautyspot. There are others too but these are the stores I buy from the most because their shipping charges are more reasonable.

  	Beautybay, Feelunique, Lookfantastic, HQHair, Bath&Unwind also ship to the NL. 

  	Happy hauling!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2013)

What? Noooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding, you might just be right, the only problem is the colours are actually very pretty. Eh, I'll think about it.



CartoonChic said:


> This may be too drastic of a suggestion, but maybe you can donate/sell all of your Nails Inc polishes? If you're not happy about the wear of the polishes, it'll streamline your stash to get rid of them since they're not doing anything for you except taking up space. It will also make more room for polishes you truly love. *cough* Enchanted Polish *cough*


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You're getting married in Paris?! Tres romantic.


  Yes ma'am! We decided to take the selfish route and elope in Paris just the two of us. We'll probably spend just as much money but at least it won't be on people complaining that the hors d'oeuvres are cold. :x


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

Major haul spam! Even I was like when and how did I order all of this stuff. These are all of my orders that were delivered last week. I'm expecting more packages this week.





*A England*
  	Rose Bower - Briar Rose - Sleeping Palace - Fated Prince







*Dollish Polish*
*ROW 1: *It's So Fluffy, I'm Gonna Die! - Penny…Penny…Penny - BAZINGA!
*ROW 2: *Just Keep Swimming - Poor Unfortunate Souls - Say Hello To My Kitty - A Unicorn Farted In My Polish







*Jindie Nails*
  	Honey Blue Blue - Barney Blew Up - Mango with the Flow







*Hare Polish*
*ROW 1:* Party Palace - Married to the Monarchy - The Teen Queen
*ROW 2:* Dauphine of Decadence - Own Your Opulence - What I Wore to the Revolution







*CrowsToes*
  	Milquetoast - Shoot the Butterfly - Cheshire - Frog's Breath







*Emily de Molly*
  	It's Just A Phase - Pyrite - Sweet As - Sakura - Cosmic Forces







*Illamasqua*
  	Stance - Cameo - Optimist - Devotee







*Scofflaw*
  	Overripe - Thunderkitty - Insert Lemon Pun Here - Koi Pondering







*ROW 1:* YSL Rose Renaissance 12 - Corail Colisee 4; Dior Smoking Plum/Mystic Violine 987
*ROW 2:* Chanel Starlet 575 - Cinema 581 - Paparazzi 579



  	Last but not least, I picked these up from a trip to Ulta the other day.





  	China Glaze Coral Star - Snap My Dragon - Budding Romance; Essie Naughty Nautical - Sunday Funday


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes ma'am! We decided to take the selfish route and elope in Paris just the two of us. We'll probably spend just as much money but at least it won't be on people complaining that the hors d'oeuvres are cold. :x


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 17, 2013)

So I took a detour today on the way home and somehow winded up at the Nail supply store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damn car has a mind of it's own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I wound up leaving with new files & buffers, Sunday Funday, The more the merrier, Shell-o and Highlight of my summer.

  	After seeing one of my followers on IG post her pretty matte mani's I decided to try it with Shell-o. I haven't used my matte topcoat for over a year. I'm so happy with the results.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Major haul spam! Even I was like when and how did I order all of this stuff. These are all of my orders that were delivered last week. I'm expecting more packages this week.
> 
> *A England*
> Rose Bower - Briar Rose - Sleeping Palace - Fated Prince
> ...








 Can I come over and play??? They are all so pretty!


----------



## liba (Jun 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This may be too drastic of a suggestion, but maybe you can donate/sell all of your Nails Inc polishes? If you're not happy about the wear of the polishes, it'll streamline your stash to get rid of them since they're not doing anything for you except taking up space. It will also make more room for polishes you truly love. *cough* Enchanted Polish *cough*


  	A lot of battered women's shelters take all sorts of cosmetics and beauty supplies. It's something nice for women who are in a terrible position.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 17, 2013)

liba said:


> A lot of battered women's shelters take all sorts of cosmetics and beauty supplies. It's something nice for women who are in a terrible position.


	Thanks for the idea! I used to leave a small basket full of unwanted polishes in my work bathroom and the ladies would just take the one they liked. I like this idea a lot more.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I took a detour today on the way home and somehow winded up at the Nail supply store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	nice haul! and this mani is amazing! i must copy it!!! will do soon!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

Lucky you....I am jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> *I'll be in texas in two weeks..* I'll be inside most of the time in the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes ma'am! We decided to take the selfish route and elope in Paris just the two of us. We'll probably spend just as much money *but at least it won't be on people complaining that the hors d'oeuvres are cold.* :x


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

.....CartoonChic, I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








CartoonChic said:


> Major haul spam! Even I was like when and how did I order all of this stuff. These are all of my orders that were delivered last week. I'm expecting more packages this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 17, 2013)

.....wow, your mani is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> So I took a detour today on the way home and somehow winded up at the Nail supply store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thanks for the idea! I used to leave a small basket full of unwanted polishes in my work bathroom and the ladies would just take the one they liked. I like this idea a lot more.








  That's a very kind idea. I also didn't know that could be done.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> So I took a detour today on the way home and somehow winded up at the Nail supply store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Your mani is so pretty. Love the color and the matte effect. What did you use for your matte polish? I want to try the Butter London matte top coat.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....CartoonChic, I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your hauls








 Thanks!


----------



## MRV (Jun 18, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> So I took a detour today on the way home and somehow winded up at the Nail supply store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOVE the matte neon! I was thinking of putting the Orly Mash Up neon on tonight (going to sea tomorrow so we need some sea marks!) but I don't have any matte TCs. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, CC that's an awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Last night I nearly placed an order for the Dance Legend holo polishes (all 12), but it didn't go through (I was on my mobile and the Paypal page didn't load properly). 




  	From: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/06/dance-legend-new-prisms-collection.html

  	They are so pretty, but I guess the shades aren't terribly unique and I do have all 12 of the Color Club holos, all of the Layla ones and a load Glitter Gals, so maybe I should just be happy that it didn't go through and don't try again... Also the 12 of them would push my total to 1000 and I have said to myself that that's my limit and then I won't buy any mroe polishes. What to do, what to do?


----------



## MACina (Jun 18, 2013)

....SOOOOOOOOO PRETTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have never heard of that brand before!


Anitacska said:


> Wow, CC that's an awesome haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2013)

Llarowe stocks them, but the brand's website has free worldwide delivery for 10+ bottles... Best leave them though, there will be other polishes I'll love more.



Anitacska said:


> Wow, CC that's an awesome haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Major haul spam! Even I was like when and how did I order all of this stuff. These are all of my orders that were delivered last week. I'm expecting more packages this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OMG Cartoon Chic, great haul !


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It looks nice! I was just thinking last week that I have neglected Nails Inc (hauled a few though), but I need to get me some!
> 
> ...


	Thank you ladies! I love the way it sort of tones down the neon keyword (sorta). I used China Glaze matte topcoat but I hear essie matte about you is a great option too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> It looks nice! I was just thinking last week that I have neglected Nails Inc (hauled a few though), but I need to get me some!
> 
> ...


  	Jindie Mango with the Flow isn't as light as my picture, but it is light. Fantastical is more coral orange and brighter in comparison. I'd say this swatch of Mango is pretty accurate.

  	http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/04/jindie-nails-mango-with-flow-and.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, CC that's an awesome haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lol! I'm no help to you. If I really wanted them, I would still get them. I would probably just get rid of some older, less loved polish if I was adamant about not going over a certain limit.

  	I've seen Dance Legend polishes at Llarowe's site, but passed on them because I don't care for the bottles. The polish is very pretty, though. Have you seen the thermal set? I think it's a very neat idea and was tempted to buy them, but backed off because of the bottles. I hope other brands I buy from will do the same thermal idea. It seems like a more advanced mood polish.

  	http://www.spektorsnails.com/2013/03/dance-legend-170-thermo-color-changing.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you ladies! I love the way it sort of tones down the neon keyword (sorta). I used China Glaze matte topcoat but I hear essie matte about you is a great option too.


	I'll probably check out the Essie one since it's cheaper than Butter London's matte top coat.

  	Wait, would the China Glaze top coat qualify for Ulta's B2G1 promo? If so, then I'll probably grab it. There were 2 more China Glaze colors I wanted to get, but didn't have a 3rd color to get with the sale.


----------



## Honi (Jun 18, 2013)

I am done with my AP-degree today and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes ma'am! We decided to take the selfish route and elope in Paris just the two of us. We'll probably spend just as much money but at least it won't be on people complaining that the hors d'oeuvres are cold. :x


  	I soooo wanted to do something similar (wedding at a beach somewhere) but my fiancee was dead set against it. He wants the whole shebang with a crowd of family and friends. Sigh.
  	But I know already if someone complains about the hors d'oeuvres - well, they can order some pizza. Pff.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 18, 2013)

Honi said:


> I am done with my AP-degree today and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.


  	Congrats, honi! Both on the degree and scoring Taboo!


----------



## MACina (Jun 18, 2013)

Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy Taboo....it is sooooooooooo pretty!



Honi said:


> *I am done with my AP-degree today* and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.


----------



## Honi (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you!!! I am incredibly tired right now so I think I will stick it out a few days before i use it  If i can wait..


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2013)

What's wrong with the bottles? I don't much care for the thermal polishes, partly because my nails are just not long enough for them, so they probably wouldn't show up very well, and partly because I like knowing what colour my nail polish is going to be. It's like those colour changing lipsticks, meh!



CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I'm no help to you. If I really wanted them, I would still get them. I would probably just get rid of some older, less loved polish if I was adamant about not going over a certain limit.
> 
> I've seen Dance Legend polishes at Llarowe's site, but passed on them because I don't care for the bottles. The polish is very pretty, though. Have you seen the thermal set? I think it's a very neat idea and was tempted to buy them, but backed off because of the bottles. I hope other brands I buy from will do the same thermal idea. It seems like a more advanced mood polish.
> 
> http://www.spektorsnails.com/2013/03/dance-legend-170-thermo-color-changing.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations! Taboo is lovely. I got mine in France last month, but haven't used it yet, I have so many untried polishes, I'd better crack on, lol!



Honi said:


> I am done with my AP-degree today and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes ma'am! We decided to take the selfish route and elope in Paris just the two of us. We'll probably spend just as much money but at least it won't be on people complaining that the hors d'oeuvres are cold. :x


  	LOL






 Paris is the city for fiancées and love, le Pont des Arts is very very romantic.....


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I soooo wanted to do something similar (wedding at a beach somewhere) but my fiancee was dead set against it. He wants the whole shebang with a crowd of family and friends. Sigh.
> But I know already if someone complains about the hors d'oeuvres - well, they can order some pizza. Pff.








Some pizza ? No, no, no one will complain about the hors d'oeuvres, why should they ?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

I need to come into this thread for solace from all the MAC RiRi drama...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

Honi said:


> I am done with my AP-degree today and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.











  	That's wonderful news and a gorgeous bribe.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> What's wrong with the bottles? I don't much care for the thermal polishes, partly because my nails are just not long enough for them, so they probably wouldn't show up very well, and partly because I like knowing what colour my nail polish is going to be. It's like those colour changing lipsticks, meh!


  	For me, the bottle shape seems too bulky.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Getting my Chanel 'Superstition' collection NPs was my solace from the RiRi drama.  I think Alchimie is my favorite!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Getting my Chanel 'Superstition' collection NPs was my solace from the RiRi drama.  I think Alchimie is my favorite!








 So pretty! I'm expecting Alchimie and Elixir Thursday. Nordstrom is taking forever to issue my note so I can get Mysterious. Have you swatched your Delice yet? I still haven't.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Multiquote doesn't work for me right now, so Medgal, HOB, Macina, Dominique, MRV, kimibos, Anita and everybody else who liked my mani: thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Oh my Anneri!  I hope the move is all done and I hope you can rehab those nails ASAP.  Congrats on the move!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So pretty! I'm expecting Alchimie and Elixir Thursday. Nordstrom is taking forever to issue my note so I can get Mysterious. Have you swatched your Delice yet? I still haven't.






I'm wearing it!!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## MAC Newbee (Jun 18, 2013)

Ladies I need your help. Today I used my Chanel Orange Fizz and it has already started to peel on the first day. Would you ladies mind suggesting some top and base coats that work well with your Chanel polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

More haul spam. I'm still waiting for my Hares and Femme Fatales to arrive.





*Picture Polish*
*ROW 1:* Mad Magenta - Violet Femme - Kryptonite
*ROW 2:* Ruby Blou - Mask-a-rade - Starry Night



  	I ordered these polishes directly from Jindie Nails. There are a few more I'm going to grab during the next restock. She has colors that I don't see available at Llarowe's site.





*Jindie Nails*
*ROW 1:* JINDIE-Pendence Glitter Topper - JINDIE-Pendence - Burrrberry - Barbies Have More Fun - I'm a Star Dot Com
*ROW 2:* Water 4 Elephants - Pickled Tink - Princess Consuela Banana Hammock - HipStar - Bells & Whistles


  	I'm not typically one to dress for holidays, but I have a strong urge to do a red, white & blue mani for the 4th of July. I plan to wear JINDIE-Pendence and Ruby Blou as my mani/pedi somehow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm wearing it!!!  It's beautiful!


	Great! I haven't been wearing makeup again since my makeover. I'm going to make an effort to do so later this week and will work in Delice.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 18, 2013)

MAC Newbee said:


> Ladies I need your help. Today I used my Chanel Orange Fizz and it has already started to peel on the first day. Would you ladies mind suggesting some top and base coats that work well with your Chanel polishes.


	I was wearing Butter London's top coat with my Chanels. Didn't have any problems. I've switched to Poshe top coat for my last mani, but haven't tried it with a Chanel yet. I've also been using Butter London's base coat, but I'm looking for something else. I think I'm going to try CND Sticky base coat. The Dior Gel Coat also works great. Very glossy and makes your mani last.


----------



## MACina (Jun 18, 2013)

.....awesome, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Getting my Chanel 'Superstition' collection NPs was my solace from the RiRi drama.  I think Alchimie is my favorite!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> More haul spam. I'm still waiting for my Hares and Femme Fatales to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh you NP hussy you... STOP TEMPTING ME


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

MAC Newbee said:


> Ladies I need your help. Today I used my Chanel Orange Fizz and it has already started to peel on the first day. Would you ladies mind suggesting some top and base coats that work well with your Chanel polishes.


      I have that issue w/Chanel too but the Dior Gel top coat has extended the life of my Chanel manis better than anything else that I've tried.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> More haul spam. I'm still waiting for my Hares and Femme Fatales to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     CC these are just beautiful!  As usual, great haul.  I always love your selections.  Oh I think it's awesome that you're planning your patriotic mani!  Why not?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great! I haven't been wearing makeup again since my makeover. I'm going to make an effort to do so later this week and will work in Delice.


     I'm eyeing the creme blushes but I'm not that good with them.  I  have several, but they don't get much use.  There's one that I just can't resist so I'll just stop trying.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on getting Taboo.  We're all fans, and I think most of us have already nabbed it.  Enjoy---it's a stunning NP and your pic captures that well.


Honi said:


> I am done with my AP-degree today and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> and that's all I can remember off the top of my head


      GREAT Zoya haul!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Gorgeous MRV!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Very pretty mani.  I had that same issue with Zoya's Arizona.  It started chipping after a day, but I 
    blame myself.  I was super busy---made Father's Day dinner---shopping, running around & cooking.  
    Nails were a huge fail but dinner was great----pan seared salmon w/tomato-artichoke salsa and crab-
    stuffed portobello mushrooms.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I'll be in texas in two weeks.. I'll be inside most of the time in the ac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Awesome destination wedding HOB.  You'll be the most beautiful bride on the planet with the BEST 
    MANICURE ever!!  I'm so very happy for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes ma'am! We decided to take the selfish route and elope in Paris just the two of us. We'll probably spend just as much money but at least it won't be on people complaining that the hors d'oeuvres are cold. :x


      Good for you!  Avoid all of the unnecessary drama---who needs it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Major haul spam! Even I was like when and how did I order all of this stuff. These are all of my orders that were delivered last week. I'm expecting more packages this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Amazing haul CC!!!  Glad you got the Chanels & YSLs.  Heck, they're all really fabulous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Great haul---gorgeous selections and mani---loving the brights so much!!!


honey on boost said:


> So I took a detour today on the way home and somehow winded up at the Nail supply store
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thanks for the idea! I used to leave a small basket full of unwanted polishes in my work bathroom and the ladies would just take the one they liked. I like this idea a lot more.


      I've heard of this being done and think it's a great idea.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, CC that's an awesome haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Beautiful!  How long did it take you to get to 1,000 NPs???


----------



## Honi (Jun 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Getting my Chanel 'Superstition' collection NPs was my solace from the RiRi drama.  I think Alchimie is my favorite!


  	Chanel is an excellent solace from anything, amirite?! 

  	If i need a carrot, a Chanel NP is always the way to go... Theyre gorgeous! Now the problem is that I saw Azure when I was in the store and cant stop thinking about it... Very lovely aswell, but it reminds me of China Glaze Deviantly daring. Anyone has both and would be willing to compare the bottles for me?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you! The problem is I'm ALWAYS very busy! Cleaning, shopping, tidying, cooking, I'm a mum of 3 children and a stay-at-home mum, so I'm always doing something! I need to look into the Dior Gel top coat as the Guerlain one isn't doing anything for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Wow, CC that's an awesome haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's my current pedi and mani. It's very warm and sunny in the UK today (rain's coming tomorrow though), so I'm wearing a summer dress and flip flops, and I thought I'd show you my matching nails. Excuse the fat toes please and also as you can see, my mani has already chipped on two nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame because it's so pretty. I'm wearing Barry M Aqua Glitter on the toes (3 coats) and Dior Bahia (teal/green duochrome) with Sephora Silver Rain on top (both 2 coats each).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh it's really pretty. Very neat pedi. Glad you have a sunny day !


----------



## MACina (Jun 19, 2013)

Beautiful, Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Fortunatly we are having a warm and sunny day today too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Here's my current pedi and mani. It's very warm and sunny in the UK today (rain's coming tomorrow though), so I'm wearing a summer dress and flip flops, and I thought I'd show you my matching nails. Excuse the fat toes please and also as you can see, my mani has already chipped on two nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 19, 2013)

that is beautiful.  I love your mani and pedi and your snazzy flip flops


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Super, super cute.  I actually like this NP now that I've gotten a better close-up of it.  I love your flip-flops---they are 'happy-flops'---love them!!!  Enjoy the nice day!!!


Anitacska said:


> Here's my current pedi and mani. It's very warm and sunny in the UK today (rain's coming tomorrow though), so I'm wearing a summer dress and flip flops, and I thought I'd show you my matching nails. Excuse the fat toes please and also as you can see, my mani has already chipped on two nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> Chanel is an excellent solace from anything, amirite?!
> 
> If i need a carrot, a Chanel NP is always the way to go... Theyre gorgeous! Now the problem is that I saw Azure when I was in the store and cant stop thinking about it... Very lovely aswell, but it reminds me of China Glaze Deviantly daring. Anyone has both and would be willing to compare the bottles for me?


     Wish I could help Honi but I don't have the CG for comparison---hopefully someone here does.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 19, 2013)

A mani that looks like icecream at this hot day (and something to calm down after all this brouhaha with Riri!):





  	Hard Candy Jelly Bean Blue.


----------



## MACina (Jun 19, 2013)

_"Like ice in the sunshine..."_







  	Pretty, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> A mani that looks like icecream at this hot day (and something to calm down after all this brouhaha with Riri!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2013)

So pretty!  I needed some NP porn just now!!!!  Looks really nice on you!!!!


Anneri said:


> A mani that looks like icecream at this hot day (and something to calm down after all this brouhaha with Riri!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2013)

My Zoyas just arrived
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A colorful little pick me up after that whole MAC fiasco!  I keep getting an image error when I tried to upload the pic.  I'll try to share my pretties later.

ETA Photo




Top Row:      Left to Right - Tanzy, Tracie, Pippa & Lara
Bottom Row: Left to Right - Goldie, Ginessa, Kimmy & Jancyn


----------



## MACina (Jun 19, 2013)

...this is going to make you feel better for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> My Zoyas just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> *A colorful little p**ick me up after that whole MAc fiasco!*  I keep getting an image error when I tried to upload the pic.  I'll try to share my pretties later.


----------



## MRV (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm going to post/comment later but here's quickly Azuré and CG DD:






  	DD looks a bit darker and more chromatic in the sense that there's a yellowish cast that does not seem so apparent in the Chanel. Difficult to say if they are dupes (enough).


----------



## MRV (Jun 19, 2013)

^The image does not seem to show up but it's here: 

*http://www.specktra.net/g/a/183246/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand/sort/display_order/page/80*


----------



## Honi (Jun 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm going to post/comment later but here's quickly Azuré and CG DD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	DD does look a little bit darker and slightly more golden, theyre quite close though but I dont think theyre spot on dupes.. Hmmm! This is difficult. I feel like splurging on something extravagant! Either Azure or some of the Alber Elbaz Lancome stuff..  Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you all very much! I also got a compliment on my nails when I went to the bank this afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sadly I've had a bit more chipping, so will definitely look into getting the Dior Gel top coat. I don't even want a week's wear, just 2 days without chipping would be nice. *sigh*


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2013)

Here we go again !







  	@Anitacska : 2 days without chipping, yes but longer really impossible I think. On toes I keep a pedi 1 week, on fingers 1 day maybe 2 even if I use a good top coat.
  	Chipping, the worst ennemy of a NPA !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2013)

In a way I'm quite happy my nail polish chips within a day or two, because if it didn't, I'd probably be too lazy to change it every 2-3 days. But yes, a bit longer than 12 hours would be nice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> Here we go again !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2013)

12 hours OMG ! But it does happen to me too, in fact I wash my hands, clean etc.. every day due to allergies ( cat ! ) and most of the time the nail polish wears a short time. I prefer pedis definitely ( even during winter ! )


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

i finally managed to place an order at llarowe, they always give me hell cause i use my dad's cards. and i hate those damn restocks. mini rant.
  	anyways i got my first hares!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 		A positive 	
 		Mid-summers Midnight 	
 		Pegasus 	
 		Hooky at the Hamlet 	
 		Electric Flame


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2013)

Not always, some polishes last for 24-36, even 48 hours without chipping, but that's not very common. Oh well.



Dominique33 said:


> 12 hours OMG ! But it does happen to me too, in fact I wash my hands, clean etc.. every day due to allergies ( cat ! ) and most of the time the nail polish wears a short time. I prefer pedis definitely ( even during winter ! )


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2013)

The most important is that we love splurging when it comes to nail polishes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am ready for a new haul I think !


----------



## jennyap (Jun 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> I am done with my AP-degree today and I had promised myself a bribe (Aka Chanel Taboo!) so here it is... Swoon.


  	Congrats Honi!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Jun 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i finally managed to place an order at llarowe, they always give me hell cause i use my dad's cards. and i hate those damn restocks. mini rant.
> anyways i got my first hares!!
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great picks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I see some lovely manis and epic hauls in the "recent images" box. Looks like I need to go back in the thread and see what you naughty NPAs have been up to


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 


		 			Great picks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 		 			I see some lovely manis and epic hauls in the "recent images" box. Looks like I need to go back in the thread and see what you naughty NPAs have been up to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	     thanks! i cant wait to get them.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

*here are some manis.*
*

 

 

 

*
*FP Peach Picasso*
*FP Michel-tangelo with Claire's Splatter. *
*Julep Bess. *
*

 

 

 

*
*i cant remember the base. but the topper is FP Peacock Portrait. Gorgeous.*
*CG Surreal Appeal with CC Beyong the Mistletoe. i wore this mani for 4 days, i love it.*
*Sephora by Opi Mermaid to order. my phone never got a good picture of it. its my dupe for the chanel azure polish.*
*

 

 

*
*Orly Peaceful Opposition. didnt like it much, my nails are long again. will use it again when i cut them. *
*Finally found a way to use CG Peachy Keen, i loathe this polish by itself. but like it alittle bit with claires Splatter.*
*Essence life is free ride.*


----------



## jennyap (Jun 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love them all, but this one is especially gorgeous!

  	A few from me: 





  	Essie Hip-Anema with LOreal Confetti accent (in pics it looks like it does in the bottle, orange-red, IRL it looked like a straight up red on me)





  	Chanel Bel Azure





  	Revlon Cherries in the Snow


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *jennyap* 


		 			Love them all, but this one is especially gorgeous! *THANKS!!*
 		 			A few from me: 




 		 			Essie Hip-Anema with LOreal Confetti accent (in pics it looks like it does in the bottle, orange-red, IRL it looked like a straight up red on me)
 		 			Chanel Bel Azure
 		 			Revlon Cherries in the Snow


  	ohh nooo the hip anema Polish LOL i always read enema!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways i love the accent nail, im kind of speckle addicted right now. and that L'oreal confetti, started it all! 
  	i need a dupe for that blue chanel.  and im putting cherries in the snow in my list. i have soo many revlons to get.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    Awesome destination wedding HOB.  You'll be the most beautiful bride on the planet with the BEST[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    MANICURE ever!!  I'm so very happy for you!!![/COLOR]


  Aww that put a big smile on my face. Thank you! 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Great haul---gorgeous selections and mani---loving the brights so much!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks! I used to steer away from neons but now I'm kinda liking them.  





Anitacska said:


> Here's my current pedi and mani. It's very warm and sunny in the UK today (rain's coming tomorrow though), so I'm wearing a summer dress and flip flops, and I thought I'd show you my matching nails. Excuse the fat toes please and also as you can see, my mani has already chipped on two nails. :crybaby:  Shame because it's so pretty. I'm wearing Barry M Aqua Glitter on the toes (3 coats) and Dior Bahia (teal/green duochrome) with Sephora Silver Rain on top (both 2 coats each).


 Love it!  





Anneri said:


> A mani that looks like icecream at this hot day (and something to calm down after all this brouhaha with Riri!):
> 
> Hard Candy Jelly Bean Blue.


  Oh yummy now I want ice cream with sprinkles.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Zoyas just arrived:stars: A colorful little pick me up after that whole MAc fiasco!  I keep getting an image error when I tried to upload the pic.  I'll try to share my pretties later.[/COLOR]


  Woohoo! Can't wait to see what you got.  





MRV said:


> I'm going to post/comment later but here's quickly Azuré and CG DD:
> 
> DD looks a bit darker and more chromatic in the sense that there's a yellowish cast that does not seem so apparent in the Chanel. Difficult to say if they are dupes (enough).


  They look very similar in the bottle. 





jennyap said:


> Stunning haul! The ones I left in are my favourites. Can't believe I hadn't pulled the trigger on those A-Englands yet, I just sent an email to order them this evening as they're not up on the UK website. Hopefully will be on their way to me very soon.   Wow, I love how the matte tc looks on this!    Congrats Honi!!


  Thanks! I love the way it toned down the neon.  





kimibos said:


> *[COLOR=008080]here are some manis.[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=008080]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][COLOR=008080] [/COLOR][COLOR=008080]
> ...


 Wow kimbos! They are all so pretty. How often do you change them?   





jennyap said:


> Love them all, but this one is especially gorgeous!  A few from me:
> 
> Essie Hip-Anema with LOreal Confetti accent (in pics it looks like it does in the bottle, orange-red, IRL it looked like a straight up red on me)
> 
> ...


  I really love red on your skin tone. Especially cherries in the snow.


----------



## MACina (Jun 19, 2013)

..............WOOHOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> i finally managed to place an order at llarowe, they always give me hell cause i use my dad's cards. and i hate those damn restocks. mini rant.
> anyways i got my first hares!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 19, 2013)

....gorgeous manis, kimibos and Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> Love them all, but this one is especially gorgeous!
> 
> A few from me:
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> oh you NP hussy you... STOP TEMPTING ME


	Lol @ NP hussy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <----- This is the best smiley I could find to represent hussy. She even flashes her nails.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm eyeing the creme blushes but I'm not that good with them.  I  have several, but they don't get much use.  There's one that I just can't resist so I'll just stop trying.


	I recently experimented with some NYX cream blush that I bought but never tried, and some NARS cream blush that I bought during their private sale earlier this month. I must say that I'm a fan. I like how it tints your skin, and I also like layering powder blush over it. I tried using a blush to apply, but I got better results dabbing with my fingers. I'm eager to try the new Chanel cream blush.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My Zoyas just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I want to see pics.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....gorgeous manis, kimibos and Jenny


  	    thanks!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i finally managed to place an order at llarowe, they always give me hell cause i use my dad's cards. and i hate those damn restocks. mini rant.
> anyways i got my first hares!!
> 
> 
> ...


	Love your choices. I'm planning to get A Positive tomorrow. I received part of my Hare Polish haul today. I'll take pics. Pegasus and Electric Flame were among the colors delivered. They're so pretty in the bottle. Get the Finder's Keepers collection if you can! I wasn't to impressed with the swatches I saw on Llarowe's site, but they looked really good in Buick's Hare wheels. I decided to give them a shot. I'm so glad I did. They're gorgeous.

  	Love your manis. I'm trying to stop hauling Finger Paints, but you're making it hard. I love how the names all relate to art.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks! way too often. well usually every 2 days. but i have been lazy and leaving them for 3-4 days.
> thanks macina!!! im so excited all those hare polishes look gorgeous! im going to be doing manis with them as soon as i get them.
> thanks!


	Lol @ being lazy for changing your polish every 3-4 days. Then I'm really slacking. I'm still wearing my Purple Nurples/Stance mani. I think it's been a week. I'm aiming to change my polish every 3 days, but I just love the bright purple color. The nail supplies I ordered from Sally's arrived today. I'll do a polish change tomorrow. I'm thinking a Hare polish. Haven't worn one yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Love them all, but this one is especially gorgeous!
> 
> A few from me:
> 
> ...


	Pretty manis Jenny. I hope you get your A Englands soon.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love your choices. I'm planning to get A Positive tomorrow. I received part of my Hare Polish haul today. I'll take pics. Pegasus and Electric Flame were among the colors delivered. They're so pretty in the bottle. Get the Finder's Keepers collection if you can! I wasn't to impressed with the swatches I saw on Llarowe's site, but they looked really good in Buick's Hare wheels. I decided to give them a shot. I'm so glad I did. They're gorgeous.
> Love your manis. I'm trying to stop hauling Finger Paints, but you're making it hard. I love how the names all relate to art.


  	THANKS GIRL! i wasnt going to get A positive but what the hell its my blood type!! also YOLO and i love the swatch they have at Lla. the type of white glitter in it. 
  	do take pics. i cant wait for those 2. im trying to think of base polishes for them too, or doing really thin coats. idk buick told me they are like BCL but some how i m still worry.
  	i just dont want another A-england Fiasco. 
  	i have 3 keepers in my cart. the teals and purple. i really shouldnt but i think i may place an order before i got to bed.

  	why stop buying Finger Paints!!!??????????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they ROCK!! i love the colors they are coming out with and the names are just cool too. like you say they are very artsy. 

  	also, when you get all you hares. could you do a family picture. i want a goal picture


----------



## kimibos (Jun 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol @ being lazy for changing your polish every 3-4 days. Then I'm really slacking. I'm still wearing my Purple Nurples/Stance mani. I think it's been a week. I'm aiming to change my polish every 3 days, but I just love the bright purple color. The nail supplies I ordered from Sally's arrived today. I'll do a polish change tomorrow. I'm thinking a Hare polish. Haven't worn one yet.


  	     i think im a manic at changing my polish. some weeks i do them everyday. but im lacking the feeling lately, 
  	     as long as the mani looks nice. a week is ok. i wont condone chips or nail growth. peeling polish. no no no. we have so many polishes its a crime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 same with naked nails!
  	     YES!! do a hare. and tell me how you like it. but holy cow which one first? hard hard time deciding. 
  	    also i was planing to get some dollish polish but i dont like the new bottles. i cant stop thinking about that. i still want the sponge bob one. i saw your mani and it was crazy cute.

  	    i have to go to sallys soon. i need seche vite, and a polish thinner.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> THANKS GIRL! i wasnt going to get A positive but what the hell its my blood type!! also YOLO and i love the swatch they have at Lla. the type of white glitter in it.
> do take pics. i cant wait for those 2. im trying to think of base polishes for them too, or doing really thin coats. idk buick told me they are like BCL but some how i m still worry.
> i just dont want another A-england Fiasco.
> i have 3 keepers in my cart. the teals and purple. i really shouldnt but i think i may place an order before i got to bed.
> ...


  	I'll take a Hare family pic just for you. What's BCL?

  	Lol! I'm only stopping Finger Paints to cut down on brands. I never factored in indie polish. I didn't know anything about them until this thread. Right now I'm buying from about 25 different brands. That's more than I want to deal with.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think im a manic at changing my polish. some weeks i do them everyday. but im lacking the feeling lately,
> as long as the mani looks nice. a week is ok. i wont condone chips or nail growth. peeling polish. no no no. we have so many polishes its a crime
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm think I'm going to pick either Hooky at the Hamlet or Let Them Eat...What?.

  	I completely understand not buying a polish because of the bottle. I like looking at the bottles. That's part of the excitement for me, so I can't buy a bottle I don't like even if I like the polish. Like with the Dance Legend bottles. But I do like the new Dollish Pollish square bottles. I got 2 colors in the old bottles and I'm returning them because they're not square. Purple Rain and That's So Fetch. I didn't even include them in the haul pics.

  	Now that's not saying I won't keep a must have polish in a different bottle. The brush handle of my Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces is different from the other de Molly bottles I got. But I'll live with the discrepancy for that color. Cosmic Forces seems so difficult to get.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm think I'm going to pick either Hooky at the Hamlet or Let Them Eat...What?.
> 
> I completely understand not buying a polish because of the bottle. I like looking at the bottles. That's part of the excitement for me, so I can't buy a bottle I don't like even if I like the polish. Like with the Dance Legend bottles. But I do like the new Dollish Pollish square bottles. I got 2 colors in the old bottles and I'm returning them because they're not square. Purple Rain and That's So Fetch. I didn't even include them in the haul pics.
> 
> Now that's not saying I won't keep a must have polish in a different bottle. The brush handle of my Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces is different from the other de Molly bottles I got. But I'll live with the discrepancy for that color. Cosmic Forces seems so difficult to get.


  	      Hooky at the hamlet!!!!! 
  	     im glad you can return the ones you dont like. and i agree some exceptions have to be made. i dont like minis but im ok with the little essence polishes. i love the fact that the bottle is the same color of the polish. nice touch.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Black cat lacquer.
> i get you, but remember *you dont have to buy every polish ever made by each brand. you have to pick your truly favorite ones.*
> Hooky at the hamlet!!!!!
> im glad you can return the ones you dont like. and i agree some exceptions have to be made. i dont like minis but im ok with the little essence polishes. i love the fact that the bottle is the same color of the polish. nice touch.









 I have to keep reminding myself of that. It's hard because I have a collector/hoarder mentality. I'm getting better. I don't do it for every brand.

  	Hooky and the Hamlet it is! I was leaning towards that one. I wish more brands with square lids that stop you from seeing the polish color would include the color on the lid somehow. It would make it so much easier to store them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i finally managed to place an order at llarowe, they always give me hell cause i use my dad's cards. and i hate those damn restocks. mini rant. anyways i got my first hares!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just used hooky!!  and I ordered Pegasus yesterday after the riri drama!! as well as return to nature  I already have EF and Msm is on to to buy list! congrats  the bottles are do cute! I love them


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I just used hooky!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Where's the Hooky pic? You holding out?!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have to keep reminding myself of that. It's hard because I have a collector/hoarder mentality. I'm getting better. I don't do it for every brand.
> 
> Hooky and the Hamlet it is! I was leaning towards that one. I wish more brands with square lids that stop you from seeing the polish color would include the color on the lid somehow. It would make it so much easier to store them.


  	i get you, saying that you are going to stop or take a break is not realistic. but slowing down is. or just being more picky with time. 
  	polish is just so fun, you can stop at once or even go to rehab for it. 

  	Julep came up with some stickers that you put on top with one pass of polish. its too cheap like so i dont see you doing it with your chanel collection.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I just used hooky!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  thanks girl! we need a pic of hooky! pegasus looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i really wish Lla. had more in-stock. 

  	   anyones has *Bisbee*?? that one may be the one that got away from my claws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	 my to buy list of hares has 9 in it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i get you, saying that you are going to stop or take a break is not realistic. but slowing down is. or just being more picky with time.
> polish is just so fun, you can stop at once or even go to rehab for it.
> 
> Julep came up with some stickers that you put on top with one pass of polish. its too cheap like so i dont see you doing it with your chanel collection.


  	I'm slowing down, but I have a few more hauls to make first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	I googled the stickers. They would've worked if it weren't for the Swatch Me! printed on them. I'll probably end up using those sticky labels. I can't recall who in this thread does something similar. It's really hard to select my Butter polishes, and now my Dollish Polishes and Jindies. I have the swatch sticks to pick colors to wear, but that doesn't help me when pulling the polishes out of their drawers. I have to go by memory, but it's getting harder to keep track.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks girl! we need a pic of hooky! pegasus looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I don't have Bisbee, but I want it sooooo bad. I think she's trying to reformulate it or something before releasing it again. That polish is gorgeous.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I googled the stickers. They would've worked if it weren't for the Swatch Me! printed on them. I'll probably end up using those sticky labels. I can't recall who in this thread does something similar. It's really hard to select my Butter polishes, and now my Dollish Polishes and Jindies. I have the swatch sticks to pick colors to wear, but that doesn't help me when pulling the polishes out of their drawers. I have to go by memory, but it's getting harder to keep track.


  	     what i usually do is have a bunch of polish in a basket. the ones i want to wear. moving the containers around is too much for me. i want a labeling machine like medgal. maybe we should just get that! i have thought about writing the names with pen in stickers, but then i think about smudge words and the sticker getting dirty. idk


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have Bisbee, but I want it sooooo bad.* I think she's trying to reformulate it or something before releasing it again*. That polish is gorgeous.


  	ohhh that gives me hope!! and i agree it looks GORGEOUS!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> what i usually do is have a bunch of polish in a basket. the ones i want to wear. moving the containers around is too much for me. i want a labeling machine like medgal. maybe we should just get that! i have thought about writing the names with pen in stickers, but then i think about smudge words and the sticker getting dirty. idk


	Lol! A label maker has been on my to-buy list for months. It keeps getting pushed aside for polish and makeup hauls. I'm going to have to make sure I pick one up soon. Probably in July.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! A label maker has been on my to-buy list for months. It keeps getting pushed aside for polish and makeup hauls. I'm going to have to make sure I pick one up soon. Probably in July.


  	 yep everything goes down the list. there is not thrill in getting a labeling machine!!!


----------



## Honi (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! A label maker has been on my to-buy list for months. It keeps getting pushed aside for polish and makeup hauls. I'm going to have to make sure I pick one up soon. Probably in July.


  	Lol I asked my boyfriend for a label maker for christmas and he said "NO WAY! The way you love organizing everything I'll end up being labelled myself one day when I wake up". Guess I'll have to get one myself 

  	Men, huh?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2013)

I went shopping today and ALMOST didn't buy any make up or nail polish, but then I saw this beauty and couldn't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	She's Lily Something by Nicole by OPI

  	I also almost bought some Andrea Fulerton Neon Dipping Dust sets, but they were £10 each! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, if anyone's interested, these are the ones I'm talking about: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/04/andrea-fulerton-neon-dipping-dust.html


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2013)

I snapped a quick pic for CC!

  	I just buy small round labels at a crafts store and paint the with np and stick them on the caps.

  	Everything else gets labelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Btw, label makers are not particularly expensive! Mine was less than a Chanel np!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, I forgot! If you're an Illamasqua VIP, there's an extra sale on their hp!


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

....this is a great idea, Anneri!


Anneri said:


> I snapped a quick pic for CC!
> 
> *I just buy small round labels at a crafts store and paint the with np and stick them on the caps.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

Loveeeeeeeeee the glitter stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> I went shopping today and ALMOST didn't buy any make up or nail polish, but then I saw this beauty and couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I have to keep reminding myself of that. It's hard because I have a collector/hoarder mentality. I'm getting better. I don't do it for every brand.
> 
> Hooky and the Hamlet it is! I was leaning towards that one. I wish more brands with square lids that stop you from seeing the polish color would include the color on the lid somehow. It would make it so much easier to store them.


  	me too! I had to take off all the lids on my butters, chanels, diors etc because it was a hassle trying to find a color there were some that I completely forgot I owned!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I snapped a quick pic for CC!
> 
> I just buy small round labels at a crafts store and paint the with np and stick them on the caps.
> 
> ...


  	Well yes but that means you write on the bottle,  I didn't know nail polishes could have their own labels !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2013)

People complaining about the Rihanna release should try a restock at Llarowe! Bloody hell!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> love that smiley
> *I've been trying to do mine more often too but man I get lazy and leave the for days.*
> 
> me too! I had to take off all the lids on my butters, chanels, diors etc because it was a hassle trying to find a color there were some that I completely forgot I owned!


  	       yep, i have been lazy too lately. must be the heat.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

I know! I stalked for the Enchanted and Emily de Molly restocks today. I don't think I ever added stuff to my cart and checked out so fast. I was super lucky to get everything that I wanted.

  	Enchanted Polish


 		Love the Way You Lilac 	
 		Stay Classy San Diego 	
 		Ice Castle 	
 		I'm Kind of a Big Deal 	
 		Castle on a Cloud 	
 		As If 
  	Emily de Molly


 		Oceanic Forces 	
 		No Love Lost 	
 		It's Complicated 	
 		You Don't Own Me 	
 		Ego Friendly 	
 		Simplicity 	
 		Girl's Best Friend 	
 		Harmony 
 
  	Hare Polish


 		A Positive


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

i F***** agree!! also mac saves you Card info. i hate having to put it, by the time im done writing or back from paypal. its all gone!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> love that smiley
> 
> 
> I've been trying to do mine more often too but man I get lazy and leave the for days.
> ...


	Um, I feel so silly. It never occurred to me to just remove the caps of the Butter polishes. I still may use the labels for polishes tops I can't remove like Jindie and Dollish Pollish.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Emily de Molly
> 
> 
> Oceanic Forces
> ...


  	Nice Haul!! all those Enchanted are GONE! WHoah.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2013)

Very good haul CartoonChic, mine is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a micro one I finally picked up Dior Capeline !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's more of my Hare Polish haul. It's not a family photo yet because I'm still waiting for another package to be delivered with the rest of the colors I ordered. Plus I picked up A Positive today.





  	ROW 1: Electric Flame - Let Them Eat...What? - Return to Nature - Pegasus
  	ROW 2: Golden Years, Oceans of Alloys, Cast in Bronze, Amethystos


  	I had to go to the pet store today to pick up cat liter. Ulta is conveniently located a few stores down. I just walk around with Ulta coupons stashed in my purse for unplanned visits.





  	Essie The More The Merrier - Butler Please; Zoya Rocky - Micky - Sooki


  	I couldn't resist Sooki! Any True Blood fans out there? Sooki is one of the colors I was planning to get in the Zoya sale that I missed. But it worked out because I had additional money for today's Llarowe restock. My Sally Beauty order of nail supplies was also delivered. I threw it into the mix since I was already taking pictures. The Ruby Stone nail file looks really interesting. It's not like a crystal/glass file at all. The grain isn't a coating.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Very good haul CartoonChic, mine is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! Capeline is a good haul as well! Those new Dior polishes are still pending purchases for me. I need to finish my indie hauls first.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *Thanks! I went to their Facebook page right after I placed my order. Looks like some of them may have sold out in less than a minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     people must be pisseddd.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 20, 2013)

LOL from the cat litter to the hare !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I very often buy some cat litter it's called " Catsan " and the nail polishes ( all beauty products ) are not far away, at Sephora ! Lush, The Body Shop, Kiko, Yves Rocher, Réserve Naturelle in a few days ( budget makeup, perfumes, very low prices ) at the same place !


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

cat litter- i hate cleaning the box and then having the cats fighting to which one is going to pee/mark the new litter first! im like WTF. cats are crazy. 

  	i placed another hare order:



 		Own Your Opulence 	
 		Golden Years 	
 		Asteroid Turf 	
 		Heat Plague 	
 		Cosmo Blossoms 	
 		AfterGlow 	
 		Oceans Of Alloy 
 
  	im 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




myself right now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> cat litter- i hate cleaning the box and then having the cats fighting to which one is going to pee/mark the new litter first! im like WTF. cats are crazy.
> 
> i placed another hare order:
> 
> ...


  	Don't be! I promise you, you won't regret it. Golden Years and Oceans Of Alloys especially. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My cats do the same thing. I have 1 girl and 2 boys. The girl always wins.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2013)

How did you manage that? I wanted 4 Enchanteds (you got all 4!) and everytime I added to my cart and went to check out, it said they were sold out, but they were all still showing in stock, so I kept adding them and getting the same message! ARGH!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted are having a restock tomorrow, at least they have cart hold, will try my luck again. Doubt I'll be as lucky as I was last time though... Anyway, if you decide you don't like the ones you got, please think of me, I'd be happy to take them off your hand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Emily de Molly
> 
> 
> Oceanic Forces
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> How did you manage that? I wanted 4 Enchanteds (you got all 4!) and everytime I added to my cart and went to check out, it said they were sold out, but they were all still showing in stock, so I kept adding them and getting the same message! ARGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I read on Llarowe's Facebook that other people had the same problem. I just kept refreshing like crazy. I remembered what you said about clicking the side links instead of the main page from the first time I attempted to buy Enchanteds and failed, so I kept refreshing that page. As soon as I saw the polishes pop up, I just reacted. I didn't think. I guess I managed to check out fast enough before they sold out.

  	Wait, Enchanted is restocking tomorrow? I thought it was the 30th. I so want that new blue one. I think it's going to be June 2013. I must have it. I'm cheering for you in the next restock. I really hope you get what you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lol, I'll know who to call if I no longer want them.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did you like the file? *i actually didnt. it just didnt file anything off. im using the A.S.P crystal one. i got it at sallys too. *
> 
> Don't be! I promise you, you won't regret it. Golden Years and Oceans Of Alloys especially.
> 
> ...


  	   my are even in the fighting.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

Just got these. the Rock this town Set.




  	Moon Dance /  Chain Reaction / Phoenix Rising


----------



## MissTT (Jun 20, 2013)

My so-called-friend CartoonChic just introduced me to Emily de Molly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I swore I'd never post in the np thread...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> My so-called-friend CartoonChic just introduced me to Emily de Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You're here!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Just got these. the Rock this town Set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I was looking at this set. Do you like it? And what do I see on your nail hiding at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> OK, so what do you think of the ASP crystal file? I was looking at that one too. There were a couple of crystals files I was considering.
> 
> 
> I was looking at this set. Do you like it? And what do I see on your nail hiding at the bottom of the pic?


  	i like it a lot. i had the julep one and it was crap. im very pleased with this one. 
  	i do like the set. i just used Moon Dance and it was perfect with 2 coats. 
  	well i was wearing FP Itsy Bitsy Spider topped with FP Van gogh's violet. nice purple mani. i tried to take pics but my camera had trouble with the holo glitters.
  	here's one of  the crappy shots:


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> My so-called-friend CartoonChic just introduced me to Emily de Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 welcome to the polish thread! its all fun here. soon CC wont be the only one to blame.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> welcome to the polish thread! its all fun here. soon CC wont be the only one to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! Don't believe her. She's not kidding. She always posts gorgeous manis that make you want to buy the polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I know! I stalked for the Enchanted and Emily de Molly restocks today. I don't think I ever added stuff to my cart and checked out so fast. I was super lucky to get everything that I wanted.  Enchanted Polish
> 
> Love the Way You Lilac
> Stay Classy San Diego
> ...


  I want all those enchanted polishes!!! ima try to get two at least I wish llarowe would let u save the payment info as well!!  I especially want  I'm kind of a big deal and as if or love the way you lilac! I shoulda just ordered when I had the chance earlier! dammit   oh my hooky mani chipped already after my shower this morning!! :/ at least i got a pic because i peeled it off  in class lol don't know which color to use when I get home lol


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *More Finger Paints! Ignore. Ignore. Ignore... *
> 
> Lol! Don't believe her. She's not kidding. She always posts gorgeous manis that make you want to buy the polish.








 well CC posts some mega hauls that make you roll all over for like 30 min. so yeah im not kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	   * now missTT is going to run away as fast as she can from us!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 20, 2013)

no luck I only got one enchanted!! ;( ice castle I didn't even really want that one that much I added it just in case  it' let me add the other three to my bag but took them out when I went to pay! grr!!  Someday!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Someday!!!!


  	   sorry you couldnt get your enchanted. maybe once they have their new site.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> sorry you couldnt get your enchanted. maybe once they have their new site.


 thanks girl I really wanted two one with a black castle  ( which I'm getting) and one with a White Castle .....at least I'll get to try one now


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 20, 2013)

just ordered dollish polish purple nurples and  girly bits eggnogaholic to console myself lol


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

...PRETTY polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I loveeeeeeeeeeee the Hare ones so much!!!



CartoonChic said:


> I had to go to the pet store today to pick up cat liter. Ulta is conveniently located a few stores down. I just walk around with Ulta coupons stashed in my purse for unplanned visits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 20, 2013)

.....whoa, those are AWESOME, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Just got these. the Rock this town Set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> How did you manage that? I wanted 4 Enchanteds (you got all 4!) and everytime I added to my cart and went to check out, it said they were sold out, but they were all still showing in stock, so I kept adding them and getting the same message! ARGH!!! :whip:  Enchanted are having a restock tomorrow, at least they have cart hold, will try my luck again. Doubt I'll be as lucky as I was last time though... Anyway, if you decide you don't like the ones you got, please think of me, I'd be happy to take them off your hand!


 please pm me the info u have I missed out today too!!! ;(


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> ...this is going to make you feel better for sure


     Thanks MACina---and pick me up it did!  I made out fine in the RiRi fiasco.  I waited hours like many people, but nothing compared to what some folks
endured. I genuinely feel bad about it. _ I'm so glad this NP thread is a calm, colorful and all-around happy place to be._


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Welcome MACerette! I first joined this thread back in November. At that time, I think I may have had about 30 polishes. Mostly China Glaze, Finger Paints and only a handful of Chanels. Fast forward 7 months later to now... and I currently have 591 polishes. I know I'm going to cross over into the 600's this week because there's a restock happening that I've been waiting for. Not saying things will get that crazy for you! But I am enjoying the ride.
> 
> Collide is on my to-buy list. I know Naughty has the color and I think Med may have it since it's pink. It's a beautiful shade. I love bright, bold colors the most.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Oh I'd say we're all probably at or beyond 400 NPs.  I live somewhere between denial and NP reality, so I've tried not to dwell on how much my NP
     collection has grown since joining this thread.  So happy to have you---the more NPAs the merrier!


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad to her this, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I finally made to read all the posts on the RiRi thread and I have no words for what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It is unbelievable and I think that there has never been such a messed up release before...



Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MACina---and pick me up it did!  *I made out fine in the RiRi fiasco.*  I waited hours like many people, but nothing compared to what some folks
> endured. I genuinely feel bad about it. _ I'm so glad this NP thread is a calm, colorful and all-around happy place to be._


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Btw: I really want to buy some zoya polishes. What are your top 10 recommendations from this brand? (Eyeing Ivanka and Charla)


      I'm not familiar with the two Zoyas that you referenced, but of the new Zoyas that I recently purchased, I'm in love with *Tanzy* (orange w/gold shimmer) 
     and *Ginessa* (white w/shimmer).  My daughter wore my *Pippa*, a really pretty yellow that she topped w/OPI's 'When Monkeys Fly' and it was just 
     gorgeous.  She couldn't stop looking at her nails.  *Blu *is also nice--it's very soft and pretty.  I also like *Kelly* (Rich Gray w/Purple & Blue Undertones), 
 *Kimmy* (Red Shimmer), *Marley* (Pale Lavender) *Maya* (Bright Coral) *Neely* (Spring Green) and *Shelby* (Cherry Blossom pink).


----------



## MACerette (Jun 21, 2013)

So one page is going to be devoted solely to all the quotes I just did. 


MACerette said:


> Thanks CC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well then I am going to be the exception to that rule she said bravely...


----------



## kimibos (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> What a clever idea of labelling! That would be a bit harder with labelling l/s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	       LOL yes some hauls are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i love seen what colors people gravitate towards. also favorite brands. and types. before this thread i only wore cremes. and also i wore red polish for a whole year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i love glitters and shimmery polishes. also flakies.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


		       LOL yes some hauls are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i love seen what colors people gravitate towards. also favorite brands. and types. before this thread i only wore cremes. and also i wore red polish for a whole year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i love glitters and shimmery polishes. also flakies. 

  	Me too. Well I am open to anything really, but I tend to wear greens, blues, greenish blues, and bluish greens the most. I wear all colours, except for the muted ones. That's why I wouldn't mind expanding my herizon. I like all finishes but sheer. Don't like that. I do anything but I limit the use of glitters due to the pain of removing. Love them all though.

  	I have always wondered about Illamasqua Scorn. Does anybody here have it? I would like it even it truely looks like black rubber, otherwise it's a pass...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes, the first comment on the Facebook page was mine, lol! I was really pissed of with it. It was also such a bad time for me, I was on my own with my 3 children trying to get them ready for bed. Never mind. And thanks for the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Anitacska said:


> How did you manage that? I wanted 4 Enchanteds (you got all 4!) and everytime I added to my cart and went to check out, it said they were sold out, but they were all still showing in stock, so I kept adding them and getting the same message! ARGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

Again, if you don't like/want Ice Castle, I'll be happy to take it off your hand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I really want Ice Castle, Castle on a Cloud, Love The Way You Lilac and I'm Kind of a Big Deal. 



Naughtyp said:


> Someday!!!!


  	I also consoled myself yesterday and ordered a mini set of duochrome holos from Pretty Jelly. These ones: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/130224373/the-goddess-collection-5ml?ref=shop_home_feat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	PS. This is the list of EP polishes I own, printed it out yesterday to remind myself what I don't have yet.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Me too. Well I am open to anything really, but I tend to wear greens, blues, greenish blues, and bluish greens the most. I wear all colours, except for the muted ones. That's why I wouldn't mind expanding my herizon. I like all finishes but sheer. Don't like that. I do anything but I limit the use of glitters due to the pain of removing. Love them all though.
> 
> I have always wondered about Illamasqua Scorn. Does anybody here have it? I would like it even it truely looks like black rubber, otherwise it's a pass...


  	     i like kind of cold colors now too. i rarely wear pink, orange, or yellow. i usually just peel my glitter mani off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 iif not the foil method. 
  	    sorry i dont have IIL scorn. maybe cc does. she has some rubber ones from them.


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Not really but fortunatly Jenny showed me another way to insert pics here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Same here....I am such a computer dump too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> NICE!!
> thanks macina! *did you get your program fixed?* im so computer dump. i downloaded a free one with windows, did the whole thing and then when i was about to use it, it was a video not pitcure one
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 21, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Me too. Well I am open to anything really, but I tend to wear greens, blues, greenish blues, and bluish greens the most. I wear all colours, except for the muted ones. That's why I wouldn't mind expanding my herizon. I like all finishes but sheer. Don't like that. I do anything but I limit the use of glitters due to the pain of removing. Love them all though.
> 
> I have always wondered about Illamasqua Scorn. Does anybody here have it? I would like it even it truely looks like black rubber, otherwise it's a pass...
> i like kind of cold colors now too. i rarely wear pink, orange, or yellow. i usually just peel my glitter mani off.
> ...


  	Thanks!
  	Well, CC? How 'bout that rubber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## MRV (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:


MissTT said:


> My so-called-friend CartoonChic just introduced me to Emily de Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	EdM? CC is dangerous! Welcome!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

My current mani: Dior Love with China Glaze Latticed Lilac on top. I know crackle polishes are "so last year" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I love the CG ones, they are very good and so pretty!


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 21, 2013)

la la la la la I did not peek at those gorgeous holos.  From the UK no less.  Gah.  La la la la la not paying for overseas shipping.  


Anitacska said:


> I also consoled myself yesterday and ordered a mini set of duochrome holos from Pretty Jelly. These ones: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/130224373/the-goddess-collection-5ml?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

...pretty mani, Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Purple + silver is such a gorgeous combo!

  	Love it a lot for eye looks too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> My current mani: Dior Love with China Glaze Latticed Lilac on top. I know crackle polishes are "so last year"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

She's not based in the UK, I am.



Anitacska said:


> I also consoled myself yesterday and ordered a mini set of duochrome holos from Pretty Jelly. These ones: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/130224373/the-goddess-collection-5ml?ref=shop_home_feat


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you. The crackle polish isn't really silver, it's more of a cool silvery lilac.



Anitacska said:


> My current mani: Dior Love with China Glaze Latticed Lilac on top. I know crackle polishes are "so last year"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Thank you. The crackle polish isn't really silver, it's more of a *cool silvery lilac*.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!

  	Shadow:





  	You can see the shimmer a bit better here (sunlight):


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't worn mine in ages. So many polishes, so little time...



Anneri said:


> Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!
> 
> Shadow:
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Stunning, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Really *MAJOR LOVE*







Anneri said:


> Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!
> 
> Shadow:
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jun 21, 2013)

A few pics. I just took off this mani: Orly Mayhem Mentality. I took these pics outdoors after 11 pm the other night, and the colour was just insane! I think this is a must-have neon!







  	I'm also wearing here the Dior Gel TC. I put it over MM because neons chip so easily and I wanted it to last, but I did not get any extra time, just (barely) the usual two days.

  	Yesterday I got some beautiful Australian indies, Chanel Bel-Argus, and some more Chanels:





  	I went to this mall hoping to score some HEs, and they did have a bunch of them! I chose Starlet, Distraction, and Péridot (all on sale!). They also had Quartz, Beige, Emprise, and another very light pink, possibly Tendresse, can't remember (and Pêche Nacrée and Black Pearl which I already have, Pirate and Rouge Noir were sold out). I was not able to go all wild, especially as mother was with me. Perhaps I should have gotten Quartz instead of Starlet, oh well.

  	They also had two ELs for 7.20 Euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I already have them, bummer.


----------



## MRV (Jun 21, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!
> 
> Shadow:
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I have to wear mine soon(ish). I just noticed that my shop still has 7 left!


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Whoa....I need shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That is an awesome color....I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Should look great on your toes too.



MRV said:


> A few pics. I just took off this mani: Orly Mayhem Mentality. I took these pics outdoors after 11 pm the other night, and the colour was just insane! I think this is a must-have neon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2013)

Love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also really envy you for your midnight sun, my Finnish friend was telling me about it the other day. I was hoping to see it in Sweden, but it was too early for that 2 weeks ago.

  	Tell me more about those Australian indies!



MRV said:


> A few pics. I just took off this mani: Orly Mayhem Mentality. I took these pics outdoors after 11 pm the other night, and the colour was just insane! I think this is a must-have neon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

......-> "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" is perfect!!!


	I did also find this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Totally missed that we have "shades smileys" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....whoa, those are AWESOME, kimibos


  	I agree, awesome nail polishes !


----------



## jennyap (Jun 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!
> 
> Shadow:
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful! How many coats is this? 

  	I just picked up last weekend, hmm I must have a haul picture that I haven't shared, better look for that!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Just got these. the Rock this town Set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love that set! Especially Chain reaction.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies for all the compliments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








jennyap said:


> Beautiful! How many coats is this?


  	It's two coats over Catrice Purple Reign. I never wear FF on it's own, way too sheer!


  	I feel victim to all the enabling going on on this board - first I got Elegant's Smashbox CC Cream and then the Medgal & CC endorsed Dior Gel topcoat. I needed a little pick me up after all this unpleasantness sourrounding Riri and I had a 10% off voucher that I couldn't let go to waste.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, the first comment on the Facebook page was mine, lol! I was really pissed of with it. It was also such a bad time for me, I was on my own with my 3 children trying to get them ready for bed. Never mind. And thanks for the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	oh ok thanks! =) I will hold out to try and get some then!


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 21, 2013)

My mini Sephora Haul & BL sale polish came in yesterday.




  	I've been wanting a rose gold glitter so of course that's the first one I used.


----------



## Honi (Jun 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!
> 
> Shadow:
> 
> ...


  	Oh I love that one even though I dont have it, I've had a british friend look and see if she can find it for me but it's been sold out every time :/

  	We got one of the Maybelline Polka Dots nailpolishes at work today (The blue) and i feel that I need it! I do have the L'Oreal Confetti one though so I'm not sure if i can just achieve the same look with that and do a jelly sandwich or if i do really need it hmmm!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My mini Sephora Haul & BL sale polish came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Cute haul, and pretty mani! 

  	Found my stray pics - this is last weekend's haul: 





  	Aforementioned Fantasy Fire, plus all the Naughty Nautical collection. I couldn't choose, and they were buy one get one half price so hey, YOLO, right? I just wish The More The Merrier had the same shimmer as the rest of the collection. It would be even prettier then.

  	Current mani:





  	 A-England King Arthur. I wasn't so keen on this when I first put it on, I think partly because the formula was a bit thinner than my other AEs, and partly because I had to cut my nails down after some breakages and was a bit sad about that, but it's really grown on me. It's a great neutral polish, even if it's not very summery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Staying power, as with all AEs, is great. I'm 4 days down, and not a single chip. 

  	I also struck lucky with the new AE collection. They're not available on the UK site, you have to email to order them at the moment, so they can send you a paypal invoice. The day I emailed, they'd just received their shipment of the 5th colour which hadn't been available up till then, so before they sent the invoice they emailed me back and asked if I wanted that one too. Duh! So I have the whole set on its way to me. Hopefully they might arrive tomorrow


----------



## jennyap (Jun 21, 2013)

Honi said:


> Oh I love that one even though I dont have it, I've had a british friend look and see if she can find it for me but it's been sold out every time :/


  	I can pick one up for you if it's still in stock next time I'm in town if you like?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> A few pics. I just took off this mani: Orly Mayhem Mentality. I took these pics outdoors after 11 pm the other night, and the colour was just insane! I think this is a must-have neon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous neon ! I think Orly neons are really good ( esp when compared to the Essie ones ! ), very nice Chanel haul indeed !  Starlet is LE so you made a good choice !


----------



## Honi (Jun 21, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I can pick one up for you if it's still in stock next time I'm in town if you like?


  	Oh that would be lovely! Dont the Royal Mail destroy nailpolish if sent through the mail though?  I've heard something about their weird new set of rules.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 21, 2013)

dammit I went to ulta to get the mini Essie naughty set and this one didnt have any! they didn't have any Of the china glaze or loreal polishes I wanted either, and Sally's doesn't have the sunsational collection yet! grrr I settled for Essie the girls are out at target.  the np gods are trying to tell me to save my money for the indies I want!!! please remind me to listen to them


----------



## kimibos (Jun 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> to listen to them


  	       i still have to get the rest of the sensational jellies. Sorry you stores are lacking. im going to go to target to see if i can score the maybelline speckles. 
  	     and yes! put some money together for indies. they are gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> NICE!!
> thanks macina! did you get your program fixed? im so computer dump. i downloaded a free one with windows, did the whole thing and then when i was about to use it, it was a video not pitcure one
> 
> 
> ...


      I also live on *Denial Road *Kimibos!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Anneri I LOVE this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So pretty and so vibrant---just beautiful!!!!






Anneri said:


> Another favourite of mine, Max Factor Fantasy Fire. My camera wouldn't pick up the whole holo goodness, because in real life this flashes not only red and gold but blue and green. Major LOVE!
> 
> Shadow:
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jun 21, 2013)

Black cat lacquer is having free shipping over $25. but it kind of sucks cause its US only. 

  	i feel like taking my "to get list" out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

OMG---this thread is on FIRE----in a good way!  I left the RiRi thread feeling angry and disappointed for people.  This thread is such a relief---thanks 
     Kimibos for this delicious nail porn.  The colors and textures just make my heart leap---thank you, thank you!   So pretty!!!!


CartoonChic said:


> Lol! A label maker has been on my to-buy list for months. It keeps getting pushed aside for polish and makeup hauls. I'm going to have to make sure I pick one up soon. Probably in July.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 21, 2013)

I just ordered my first literary lacquers!!! Green Gables and Marillas Amethyst broach!! I love Anne of green gables so this is perfect for me I shoulda bought the whole set, but I also want the new a England's so I held out. here's a link if anyone wants to check them out!  http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/06/literary-lacquers-green-gables.html?m=1


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     OMG---this thread is on FIRE----in a good way!  I left the RiRi thread feeling angry and disappointed for people.  This thread is such a relief---thanks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Kimibos for this delicious nail porn.  The colors and textures just make my heart leap---thank you, thank you!   So pretty!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    I believe this is the 'Tipsy' emoticon---like drunk!   It works---we're that way from NP fumes aren't we?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I have one Chanel creme blush in my online basket and that's all I'm allowing myself of the blushes from that collection.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     It's hard to live up to that 2-3 day ploish can he challenge, especially when you love the NP that you're wearing![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     That's great advice Kimibos---we don't want to lose anyone to inpatient rehab!!! :haha: [/COLOR]      [COLOR=0000FF]     Could a no-buy challenge be far behind???[/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF] So glad RiRi didn't include nail polish![/COLOR] :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]     Preach Kimibos!!!!![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Kimibos & CC, a label maker is not a sexy purchase, but once you have it the convenience of it makes you wonder why it took you so long to purchase[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     one!  Especially if you like [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]continuity and uniformity.  Can't beat it!![/COLOR]


 I will be trying to get a riri np during the holidays tho! lol


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

Pretty haul, honey on boost!!!

	And your mani is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











honey on boost said:


> My mini Sephora Haul & BL sale polish came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Very pretty Naughtyp--nice haul!


Naughtyp said:


> I will be trying to get a riri np during the holidays tho! lol


     Actually Chanel's Dragon is a nice red NP to wear with RRW lippie.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Re-post:

 My latest Zoyas




A colorful little pick me up! Ginessa, the white NP has shimmer and I love it!  

  Top Row:      Left to Right - Tanzy, Tracie, Pippa & Lara  Bottom Row: Left to Right - Goldie, Ginessa, Kimmy & Jancyn


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh a pink after my own heart Anitacska---very pretty.  BTW, I have t he hardest time fitting the N/O bottles on my N/P racks.


Honi said:


> Lol I asked my boyfriend for a label maker for christmas and he said "NO WAY! The way you love organizing everything I'll end up being labelled myself one day when I wake up". Guess I'll have to get one myself
> 
> Men, huh?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful haul CC!!!!


CartoonChic said:


> I had to go to the pet store today to pick up cat liter. Ulta is conveniently located a few stores down. I just walk around with Ulta coupons stashed in my purse for unplanned visits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi MissTT--so easy to get sucked in here!  WELCOME!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MissTT said:


> My so-called-friend CartoonChic just introduced me to Emily de Molly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Very good haul CartoonChic, mine is
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nothing wrong with a small sensible haul Dominique---ENJOY!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice Kimibos!!! Gilt is having the DL sets sale again.  I couldn't justify any of them because in most instances I had all but one polish in a set---didn't 
     make sense for me.


kimibos said:


> Just got these. the Rock this town Set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *cat litter- i hate cleaning the box and then having the cats fighting to which one is going to pee/mark the new litter first! im like WTF. cats are crazy. *
> 
> i placed another hare order:   Just show me your manis---LOVE your manis Kimibos!
> 
> ...


      RE: Cats---when I recently took care of my neighbors cats while they were on vacation I was so worried because the male would eat the female's food. 
     She was very shy and rarely even appeared while I was in their house.  That was the first time that I'd ever taken care of cats.  My daughter has 3 but I
     told her not to get any ideas about me taking in her cats!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> just ordered dollish polish purple nurples and girly bits eggnogaholic to console myself lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

This looks really very nice----it matches the thread's purple wall paper---very cool mani!!!


Anitacska said:


> My current mani: Dior Love with China Glaze Latticed Lilac on top. I know crackle polishes are "so last year"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

GREAT haul MRV.  Your mani NP is gorgeously insane---love it!!!


MRV said:


> A few pics. I just took off this mani: Orly Mayhem Mentality. I took these pics outdoors after 11 pm the other night, and the colour was just insane! I think this is a must-have neon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice haul HOB.  Is that BL Keks?  Your mani is so pretty---what white polish are you wearing.  White NP is my new obsession!


honey on boost said:


> My mini Sephora Haul & BL sale polish came in yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 21, 2013)

GREAT haul Jennyap!  Those Essies look so pretty!  LOVE your King Arthur mani too!!!


jennyap said:


> I need to find a good purple to wear under it. Wonder what I have in my stash, or will I have to buy something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 21, 2013)

.....PRETTYYYYYYYYYYY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Re-post:
> 
> My latest Zoyas
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2013)

rubytitania said:


> The finish sounds kind of weird, but I am interested in seeing *Stay the Night* (matte black with red glints)!


  	Stay the Night is pretty, it was my first OPI sand polish ( I very recently purchased 4 from the James Bond Girls collec. ), the OPI sand texture is so good.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Nothing wrong with a small sensible haul Dominique---ENJOY!!


  	Oh I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




every polish is worth the splurge for us Npas ! Thank you Medgal !


----------



## jennyap (Jun 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My latest Zoyas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very nice haul!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]    Very pretty Naughtyp--nice haul![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]    Actually Chanel's Dragon is a nice red NP to wear with RRW lippie.[/COLOR]


 I'll have to remember that once I actually get RRW! I'm waiting for the special packaging on that one! I really wish I had ordered the whole Anne set now... ughh! lol  love your zoya haul!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 22, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Yes, theoretically that's true. It's such a tiny bottle though, maybe it would slip through
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I should have got Rasberry cordial too ughhh! why am I fooling myself I need the whole set!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 22, 2013)

would u guys believe I had "nightmares" about missing the np  restocks? lmao worst nights sleep ever!


----------



## MACina (Jun 22, 2013)

I can totally understand that! I do often have nightmares about missing out an anything especially when new collections
  	are about to be released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Naughtyp said:


> *would u guys believe I had "nightmares" about missing the np restocks? *lmao worst nights sleep ever!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 22, 2013)

oops I just ordered Rasberry cordial and the lake of shining waters! only skipped carrots and Anne with an e. might grab those later if they are available! now I need to get my a England's and more picture polishes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Oh I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oops I just ordered Rasberry cordial and the lake of shining waters! only skipped carrots and Anne with an e. might grab those later if they are available! now I need to get my a England's and more picture polishes!


      That's a VERY GOOD oops Naughtyp!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I'll have to remember that once I actually get RRW! I'm waiting for the special packaging on that one! I really wish I had ordered the whole Anne set now... ughh! lol love your zoya haul!!


  Thank you


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you [/COLOR]:bouquet:


 I can't wait to get them!!!   which zoya do u  think ur gonna use first?


----------



## kimibos (Jun 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oops I just ordered Rasberry cordial and the lake of shining waters! only skipped carrots and Anne with an e. might grab those later if they are available! now I need to get my a England's and more picture polishes!


  	    you are not helping!!L 0 L


----------



## kimibos (Jun 22, 2013)

i got from llarowe today.



 		Smitten Polish - Watch out for that Reef. ---> this looks insanely good to me. 	
 		Scofflaw Whiskey Tango Foxtrot 
 
  	i wanted more but a line had to be drawn!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 22, 2013)

i cant believe Llarowe hasnt ship my stuff. not even my order placed on the 19th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	im desperate.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> would u guys believe I had "nightmares" about missing the np restocks? lmao worst nights sleep ever!








 That's happened to me so many times!


----------



## Honi (Jun 23, 2013)

This is tooooo gorgeous! It has a very subtle duochrome in a light lilac aswell, very beautiful.


----------



## MACina (Jun 23, 2013)

....it really is, WOW!


Honi said:


> *This is tooooo gorgeous!* It has a very subtle duochrome in a light lilac aswell, very beautiful.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 23, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> :eyelove:  gorgeous picks! I really like Tracie.  Yep! That's keks  I can't wait to try it. The white polish is Zoya Purity it's so pigmented and not streaky like a lot of other whites.  :haha:  That's happened to me so many times!


 lol thankfully I made the restock yesterday!  I gotta get keks, I kno as soon as I see ur mani ima want it even more!!  can't wait to see you weddings pics!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i cant believe Llarowe hasnt ship my stuff. not even my order placed on the 19th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :/ usually get mine pretty fast but I have a few orders that haven't shipped yet either. I went them to my old apartment too I hope they come soon!!! Thankfully I started sending my most recent orders to my new spot!    





kimibos said:


> i got from llarowe today.
> 
> Smitten Polish - Watch out for that Reef. ---> this looks insanely good to me.
> Scofflaw Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
> i wanted more but a line had to be drawn!


 Seriously!! I got 3 of the new A England's: Briarwood, Rose bower, and Briar Rosé.  I got 2 new picture polishes: Frosting (!!!!) and Sea Jewel.  I had to save for Ariel and another polish restock    I am now waiting on this order, my 2 Green gables order , my hares ( Pegasus and return to nature) my Enchanted (ice castle)  plus my Riri lipsticks and my Nordies haul I got MAC Narcissus, At dusk EDB , and petrol blue eyeliner (Archie's version).  my fam is going to have me commited!!  oh ya and my dollish and Girly bits order! almost forgot about that lol


----------



## Anneri (Jun 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> :eyelove: ....it really is, WOW!


  Gorgeous! I really have to beginn hauling Isadora!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Re-post:
> 
> My latest Zoyas
> 
> ...








Great Medgal, Zoya polishes are so pretty ! I have Lara
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Zoya np apply so easily, you picked up 8, well  gorgeous haul !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 23, 2013)

Dominique, do you know Strasbourg at any chance? My fiance and I will be staying there for a mini vacation over our mutual birthday (we share our birthday in August).

  	Sorry for the OT!


----------



## Foxychocolate (Jun 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Re-post:
> 
> My latest Zoyas
> 
> ...


  	Omg Pippa and Jancyn looks mouth watering!! They are definitely on my summer list


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Dominique, do you know Strasbourg at any chance? My fiance and I will be staying there for a mini vacation over our mutual birthday (we share our birthday in August).
> 
> Sorry for the OT!


  	I've never been there but I think it's a beautiful place. So far away from here ( 800 km ! ). I hope you'll enjoy your stay !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> gorgeous picks! I really like Tracie.  Thanks HOB.  I think I'll try Tracie on my finger nails later this week.
> 
> Yep! That's keks  I can't wait to try it. The white polish is Zoya Purity it's so pigmented and not streaky like a lot of other whites.  I haven't tried Keks yet either---think I'll put either Purity or Ginessa on my toes.  Ginessa is the Zoya white w/shimmer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Great Medgal, Zoya polishes are so pretty ! I have Lara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Thanks Dominique!  I'm looking forward to trying them all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow Honi----Super pretty!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> This is tooooo gorgeous! It has a very subtle duochrome in a light lilac aswell, very beautiful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2013)

Foxychocolate said:


> Omg Pippa and Jancyn looks mouth watering!! They are definitely on my summer list


     Jancyn is very close to Arizona & Sharon, if you have either of those.  Jancyn is just slightly darker.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Honi----Super pretty!!!!


  	Gorgeous, what a bright blue !


----------



## lyseD (Jun 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Re-post:
> 
> My latest Zoyas
> 
> ...


	Ohhh, I need Ginessa and Jancyn is pretty too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is the Orly winter collection, just in case you are planning a haul for winter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://nailcandy101.com/wp-content/...ociety-Winter-2013-nail-polish-collection.png

  	SOURCE : NAILCANDY101

  	I love the red one !


----------



## liba (Jun 23, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Orly winter collection, just in case you are planning a haul for winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Orly's been doing some great collections lately and I'm really excited for their fall Surreal collection, but China Glaze's holiday collection is more exciting to me:



  	That textured white one is amazing. Santa Red My List and All Wrapped Up are mine too for sure. Be Merry Be Bright and Bells Will Be Blinging look really promising too.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 23, 2013)

todays haul! 



  	Orly ridgefiller. i want something milky as a basecoat for the indies.
  	orly nail thinner.i finally got a texture from CG itty britty gritty. im into corals now lol 
  	same old seche vite ,some cute nail/cuticle clippers. AND
  	the best thing, my cvs had all the new maybelline speckles in-stock!! i had to get them all! 




  	55 Drops of Jade/ 95 Blue marks the spot/ 75 Clearly Spotted/ 65 Dotty/ 85 Pretty in Polka


----------



## kimibos (Jun 23, 2013)

liba said:


> Orly's been doing some great collections lately and I'm really excited for their fall Surreal collection, but China Glaze's holiday collection is more exciting to me:
> 
> 
> 
> That textured white one is amazing. Santa Red My List and All Wrapped Up are mine too for sure. Be Merry Be Bright and Bells Will Be Blinging look really promising too.


 _im actually quite nah on this holiglaze collection. maybe some of the glitters but im all over the Surreal ones. those im waiting like crazy._


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2013)

Here's an old mani I've just written a blog post on (scheduled for tomorrow). Models Own Blooming Pink topped with Barry M Pink Sapphire Glitter.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2013)

Both are quite nice, but I'm not overly excited by either collection.



Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Orly winter collection, just in case you are planning a haul for winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jun 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Both are quite nice, but I'm not overly excited by either collection.


  	      yep. same here.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 23, 2013)

liba said:


> Orly's been doing some great collections lately and I'm really excited for their fall Surreal collection, but China Glaze's holiday collection is more exciting to me:
> 
> 
> 
> That textured white one is amazing. Santa Red My List and All Wrapped Up are mine too for sure. Be Merry Be Bright and Bells Will Be Blinging look really promising too.


  	I want almost all of these, im such a sucker for the Holidays!!! Def all the reds and purples =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> todays haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I want!! guess that's where I gotta go! everywhere else nerver has the newest collection


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought the Polka Dots last week. Arent they fun?!





kimibos said:


> todays haul!
> 
> Orly ridgefiller. i want something milky as a basecoat for the indies. orly nail thinner.i finally got a texture from CG itty britty gritty. im into corals now lol   same old seche vite ,some cute nail/cuticle clippers. AND the best thing, my cvs had all the new maybelline speckles in-stock!! i had to get them all!
> 
> 55 Drops of Jade/ 95 Blue marks the spot/ 75 Clearly Spotted/ 65 Dotty/ 85 Pretty in Polka [/quote.


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 23, 2013)

Lalalish said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Both are quite nice, but I'm not overly excited by either collection.


  	I agree that's good news for my wallet


----------



## MACina (Jun 23, 2013)

....awesome haul, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> todays haul!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 23, 2013)

LOVEEEEEEEEEEE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Here's an old mani I've just written a blog post on (scheduled for tomorrow). Models Own Blooming Pink topped with Barry M Pink Sapphire Glitter.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 23, 2013)

So I switched up a few things in my nail care routine and I'm really excited about my new prooducts. A couple of them were from the sephora opi sale so I hope I can find them in the regular opi packaging. If not, I may have to head to Sephora and stock up.

  	Old products

  	Ive been using Mango remover ever since I found it at Sally's but it really isn't anything special just got it cause it was on sale.
  	CND stickey base coat has been my go to base for a loooong time and I still love it I just wanted to try something new.
  	Julep Cuticle oil is great cause it's roll on and fast absorbing but that price just hurts. (I got mine for free from being a VIP maven)





  	New Stuff

  	brush on cuticle oil is so easy to use and It smellls so good!!
  	Cuticle remover - One word WOW! This stuff is awesome and I will be chucking my mango remover out the window.
  	The base coat is pretty good too. I usually have slight peeling on some of my nails but so far I haven't had any. It says it's a "hydrator" so maybe that's why.


----------



## MACina (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





	Maybe I should get this cuticle remover too because I am still looking for THE perfect one.


honey on boost said:


> So I switched up a few things in my nail care routine and I'm really excited about my new prooducts. A couple of them were from the sephora opi sale so I hope I can find them in the regular opi packaging. If not, I may have to head to Sephora and stock up.
> 
> Old products
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Maybe I should get this cuticle remover too because I am still looking for THE perfect one.


	It's pretty awesome! I don't even have to soak my nails in warm water anymore. I also hate cutting them and only do so when I have a piece hanging off. With this stuff I just pushed them back and gently rubbed the rest of the cuticle with a damp napkin to remove the excess. The best thing is that it's available at the drugstore and it's only $6


----------



## MACina (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, that sounds really awesome!

  	Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


honey on boost said:


> It's pretty awesome! I don't even have to soak my nails in warm water anymore. I also hate cutting them and only do so when I have a piece hanging off. With this stuff I just pushed them back and gently rubbed the rest of the cuticle with a damp napkin to remove the excess. The best thing is that it's available at the drugstore and it's only $6


----------



## MRV (Jun 24, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> So I switched up a few things in my nail care routine and I'm really excited about my new prooducts. A couple of them were from the sephora opi sale so I hope I can find them in the regular opi packaging. If not, I may have to head to Sephora and stock up.
> 
> Old products
> 
> ...


  	I also got my first ever cuticle remover last week. Also from SH, but it's a different one. I've tried it once, but next time I think I have to let it stay a bit longer to do the job.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 24, 2013)

I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I think it's safe to say the camera quality on my new phone sucks just as much as my old one. Oh well... And the new one is still giving me hell trying to upload pics as well. 

  	Chanel Taboo, Zoya Lotus (my 1st Zoya!) and a bunch of Color Clubs.


----------



## MACina (Jun 24, 2013)

.....what a pretty haul, Naynadine!!!


	Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Cannot wait to hear your thoughts on the Zoya NP!



Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Jun 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ohhh! BEAUTIFUL! I love Color Club polishes.


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 24, 2013)

Noooooooooooo   I still haven't found sparkling garbage.  I  have gone to multiple stores and some of them more than once looking.  I refuse to mail order a single NP and I don't really want anything else atm.  ummm don't quote me on that.  But with the A Englands, Chanel and EL stuff I picked up this month I am way over budget


Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Orly winter collection, just in case you are planning a haul for winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyseD (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow Lotus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My Zoya list is getting too long. 




Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I'm so liking all of those colors! Great choices. You're gonna love the zoya.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very pretty and bold mani !v


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2013)

How is it possible that I don't own Zoya Lotus??? Gorgeous!



Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 24, 2013)

I LOVE all of those colors! SO jealous! Now I want to shop!!





Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2013)

Having Googled Zoya Lotus I also discovered that I NEED Zoya Tru. How did I miss these? I love purple nail polish and Zoya is one of my favourite brands?


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 24, 2013)

Have you ladies seen RBL's bloggers collection?

  	I'm really interested in KellieGonzo's and Fashion Polishes colors. I'm on the fence about Liberty. Don't know if I need another Mint green in my collection.

  	http://www.fashionpolish.com/2013/06/rescue-beauty-lounge-bloggers-20.html

  	http://www.kelliegonzo.com/2013/06/rescue-beauty-lounge-bloggers.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2013)

That's one brand I haven't ventured into and am keen to keep it that way.



honey on boost said:


> Have you ladies seen RBL's bloggers collection?
> 
> I'm really interested in KellieGonzo's and Fashion Polishes colors. I'm on the fence about Liberty. Don't know if I need another Mint green in my collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Jun 24, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Have you ladies seen RBL's bloggers collection?
> 
> I'm really interested in KellieGonzo's and Fashion Polishes colors. I'm on the fence about Liberty. Don't know if I need another Mint green in my collection.
> 
> ...


  	Oh my. Love the mint and orange.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 24, 2013)

And here's what arrived today... so beautiful!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2013)

jennyap said:


> And here's what arrived today... so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 24, 2013)

liba said:


> Orly's been doing some great collections lately and I'm really excited for their fall Surreal collection, but China Glaze's holiday collection is more exciting to me:
> 
> 
> 
> That textured white one is amazing. Santa Red My List and All Wrapped Up are mine too for sure. Be Merry Be Bright and Bells Will Be Blinging look really promising too.


  	Yes beautiful ! The China Glaze don't wear long on my nails ( I don't know why ) but they are truly gorgeous !  I love the entire wheel !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2013)

Me neither. I'm lucky if I get a whole day's wear without chipping. Shame because CG has some amazing colours and the polishes are very reasonably priced.



liba said:


> Orly's been doing some great collections lately and I'm really excited for their fall Surreal collection, but China Glaze's holiday collection is more exciting to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jun 24, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yes beautiful ! The China Glaze don't wear long on my nails ( I don't know why ) but they are truly gorgeous !  I love the entire wheel !


  	    ohh thats a shame i love CG.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 24, 2013)

Maybelline Pretty in Polka. 	
 		CG Itty, Bitty, Gritty 	
 		Sally Hansen Mermaid Tale.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 24, 2013)

jennyap said:


> And here's what arrived today... so beautiful!!


 Lovely!!! I can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Maybelline Pretty in Polka.
> CG Itty, Bitty, Gritty
> Sally Hansen Mermaid Tale.


 Love them! I keep eyeing that mermaid one!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sooo beautiful!!!  I love color clubs! and I NEED that zoya!!!


----------



## liba (Jun 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Me neither. I'm lucky if I get a whole day's wear without chipping. Shame because CG has some amazing colours and the polishes are very reasonably priced.


  	I get great wear with China Glaze, but only if I do 2 coats. Any CG color that forces me to use 3 coats and all bets are off. I use OPI for Sephora base and top coats, if that matters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Ohhh, I need Ginessa and Jancyn is pretty too.


      I wore Ginessa on my toes today


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2013)

Gorgeous haul Naynadine.  Love, love , love your color choices---I see you love purple/lavender the way I love pink!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kudos to the Specktrette 
     who helped!!!


Naynadine said:


> I got some nail mail today, thanks to a lovely Specktrette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is the Orly winter collection, just in case you are planning a haul for winter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 24, 2013)

......sooooo pretty, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> And here's what arrived today... so beautiful!!


----------



## MACina (Jun 24, 2013)

Sally Hansen Mermaid Tale is absolutely stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Beautiful manis, kimibos!!!



kimibos said:


> Maybelline Pretty in Polka.
> CG Itty, Bitty, Gritty
> Sally Hansen Mermaid Tale.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2013)

Indeed Jennyap---very beautiful






jennyap said:


> And here's what arrived today... so beautiful!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bet you can guess my fav Kimibos!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like Itty Bitty Grity!!!



kimibos said:


> Maybelline Pretty in Polka.
> CG Itty, Bitty, Gritty
> Sally Hansen Mermaid Tale.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 24, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Have you ladies seen RBL's bloggers collection?
> 
> I'm really interested in KellieGonzo's and Fashion Polishes colors. I'm on the fence about Liberty. Don't know if I need another Mint green in my collection.
> 
> ...


  	I just saw this today at Scrangie's blog and now I want some of these bad (the orange, mint and Scrangie2.0). I've never tried this brand before and it's a bit expensive, but I might give in. Ow and I'm also new to this thread, but I've decided to join in on the fun a bit. I'm not sure if I'll be able to keep up with you all and I don't know if I'm going to buy much more polish, but I love to see all the manicures in here! I've just over 100 nail polishes I think and honestly don't need much more, but I guess I can make some exeptions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My latest buys are Chanel Azure and Taboo.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok so I've just read something about Enchanted polishes and saw them all sold out at LIarowe's site. Someone said they would restock the 30th, but I don't see that announced on their site. It sounds like some nailpolish brands have the same crazyness around them as Mac in the sense that they sell out so quick. I'm not sure if I want to bother with that, but I do love the swatches of Enchanted. I especially like the Time to Pretend collection. Do I have any chance to still get my hands on them?


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2013)

Quote:


Pinkdollface said:


> Ok so I've just read something about Enchanted polishes and saw them all sold out at LIarowe's site. Someone said they would restock the 30th, but *I don't see that announced on their site*. It sounds like some nailpolish brands have the same crazyness around them as Mac in the sense that they sell out so quick. I'm not sure if I want to bother with that, but I do love the swatches of Enchanted. I especially like the Time to Pretend collection. Do I have any chance to still get my hands on them?


  	I think she meant Enchanted's own site.


  	Talking about Llarowe, look what I just got:


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

.....woohoo, those polishes are GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Awesome haul! Taboo, and that Zoya looks lovely!  - I have few Zoyas
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Awesome haul! Taboo, and that Zoya looks lovely!  - I have few Zoyas
> 
> ...


  	I see now that they have their own site, but everything sold out too. I'll keep an eye out the 30th to see if they might restock. I'll also keep checking facebook, because I just noticed that they do anounce releases there.
  	You got some lovely polishes! I'm really new to indie polishes. I only have 3 A-Englands. The others I have are brands like OPI, CG, Orly, Essie, Chanel, etc. Which are the ones you got exactly? I love blue and green and glitter so these are really catching my eyes


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I see now that they have their own site, but everything sold out too. I'll keep an eye out the 30th to see if they might restock. I'll also keep checking facebook, because I just noticed that they do anounce releases there.
> You got some lovely polishes! I'm really new to indie polishes. I only have 3 A-Englands. The others I have are brands like OPI, CG, Orly, Essie, Chanel, etc. Which are the ones you got exactly? I love blue and green and glitter so these are really catching my eyes


  	Thanks! They are even lovelier in person! All newer Femme Fatales: Cloudburst, Dream Bough, Spindleweb, and Nightsong Grotto.


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 25, 2013)

argh I like Kellie, Scrangie 2.0 and Accidental Interloper but alas RBL does not play nice on my nails.  Too thin or something.  I have 3 or 4 of their polishes left in my stash and every time I cave for a collection I end up selling them or giving them to my kidlets.    I think Accidental Interloper has a good dupe in A England and I am over run with blackened olive greens {I cannot resist them why scrangie why u do me like that?  argh olive green love..... must remember polish consistency issues} but Kellie~ I avoid anything corally {not our Corally of course she rawks} but it looks way more pink.  I can do pink.

  	Help me with the dupes peeps


honey on boost said:


> Have you ladies seen RBL's bloggers collection?
> 
> I'm really interested in KellieGonzo's and Fashion Polishes colors. I'm on the fence about Liberty. Don't know if I need another Mint green in my collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 25, 2013)

Briarwood is on my wishlist of course since it wasn't available when I ordered and that pink one in middle?  It is awesome saucy.  I LOVE it.  The red is very sexy despite the sad lack of blindingly in yer face holo.  I had been warned, via bloggers reviews, that it was the skimpiest in holo dept but I was still sad when I saw how not there the glitz was.  The entire collection is a total winner for me tho.  The first of the A England collections I have wanted to purchase all of ;")


jennyap said:


> And here's what arrived today... so beautiful!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2013)

to nail polish heaven Pinkdollface!!!   The NP porn alone is intoxicating but so wonderful.  I can come here, look at the manis and hauls and
       my cares just melt away!!!  I'm trying to stay out of the Enchanteds pool---so dangerous....for now I admire from afar.  I'm on the lower end of 500 NPs 
       and although Dior is my fav brand, I turn away from nothing.  My latest buys were 8 Zoyas and the three Chanel fall NPs, Alchimie, Mysterious & 
       Elixer.  Be warned, your "just over 100 NPs" will proliferate very quickly here but you'll have a ton of fun in the process!!!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Awesome haul! Taboo, and that Zoya looks lovely!  - I have few Zoyas
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 25, 2013)

oh Kimibos that is so very very sweet of you.  I will contact you later if my switch witch doesn't pick it up for me.  I am participating in one of those switch things through middle of August and it is the only actual product I asked for.  Everything else I put on my wishlists or pinterest were do it yourself type of things cus I didn't want to stress anybody financially.  OK I did pin a flexi-8 cus I always forget to order those suckers for myself but they are so cute.  But yeah everything else was here is something that caught my eye and hey look DIY version pinned too.

  	editing to add and yay I was destined to see this cus for once there were only 2 pages instead of 20 since last I was on.... normally I would have totally not even read all the msgs between but hit up gallery


----------



## jennyap (Jun 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oops would have helped if I'd labelled them! L-R it's Fated Prince, Sleeping Palace, Briar Rose, Rose Bower, Briarwood.   Those Femme Fatales are just beautiful!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

I just ordered my first Indies from Harlow & Co.!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Ok so I've just read something about Enchanted polishes and saw them all sold out at LIarowe's site. Someone said they would restock the 30th, but I don't see that announced on their site. It sounds like some nailpolish brands have the same crazyness around them as Mac in the sense that they sell out so quick. I'm not sure if I want to bother with that, but I do love the swatches of Enchanted. I especially like the Time to Pretend collection. Do I have any chance to still get my hands on them?


  	Hi Pinkdollface, welcome to the nail polish thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	There will indeed be a restock on the Enchanted Polish website on the 30th, i received an email about it a few days ago. The email also mentions the exact hour of the restock, but i forgot lol. Will check my mailbox in a few and let you know  I hope you're in for a good fight tho lol, because Enchanted Polish restocks are always an absolute MADHOUSE, way worse than MAC releases. Everything literally sells out within minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Fingers crossed* we're all able to snag some polishes on the 30th!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi Pinkdollface, welcome to the nail polish thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks you as well for the welcome! Also thanks for informing me about Enchanted. Too bad it seems so hard to get their polishes. I'm not sure if I'll be able to stalk the site on the 30th, because it's a sunday and then I'm with my bf. If you could let me know the exact time that would be great! I'll see then what I'm going to do. I'm not even sure if I have the money for them now. If you're going to stalk good luck and I hope you can get what you want!


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 25, 2013)

I researched it once... a normal bottle of polish {OPI or CG sized} lasts 40 mani's.  That means, if you redo your color once a week, you only go through a bottle and half a year.  I personally don't change out my pedis more frequently than once a week {and usually every 2 weeks} but manis do get changed often for me.  This does not stop me from buying more polish of course but since you are being all logical and stuff.....  btw welcome to the nail board.  


Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks for the welcome! You have a nail polish heaven yourself! 500 nail polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I researched it once... a normal bottle of polish {OPI or CG sized} lasts 40 mani's.  That means, if you redo your color once a week, you only go through a bottle and half a year.  I personally don't change out my pedis more frequently than once a week {and usually every 2 weeks} but manis do get changed often for me.  This does not stop me from buying more polish of course but since you are being all logical and stuff.....  btw welcome to the nail board.


  	That's interesting to know thanks! I try to change my mani 2 times a week, but often I do only once. I don't do pedi's, because I almost never wear shoes were you see my toes Also thanks for the welcome


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface, i just looked at the restock email, it will be at 11 AM PST, which will be at 8 o'clock in the evening our time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Again, if you don't like/want Ice Castle, I'll be happy to take it off your hand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 OMG! That's an amazing list! You have colors I never heard of before.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Pinkdollface, i just looked at the restock email, it will be at 11 AM PST, which will be at 8 o'clock in the evening our time.


  	Thanks that's not a bad time. I'll think about it this week. Btw do you happen to know the shipping costs?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks that's not a bad time. I'll think about it this week. Btw do you happen to know the shipping costs?


  	I managed to buy 3 polishes last restock, and i believe shipping was around $12. Not 100% sure tho.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I managed to buy 3 polishes last restock, and i believe shipping was around $12. Not 100% sure tho.


  	Thanks! I'm going to search for swatches now...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

MACerette said:


> Thanks!
> Well, CC? How 'bout that rubber
> 
> 
> ...


  	Sorry, I don't have Scorn yet. But the other rubber polishes I have do have a rubber-like texture. They're kind of dull with a slight sheen. They're not glossy at all.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I'm going to search for swatches now...


  	You're welcome!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> A few pics. I just took off this mani: Orly Mayhem Mentality. I took these pics outdoors after 11 pm the other night, and the colour was just insane! I think this is a must-have neon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love neons! The brighter, the better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got a great deal on those Chanels.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/06/literary-lacquers-green-gables.html?m=1


  	I told myself I wasn't going to look. Should've listened. I love the Anne of Green Gables movies that aired on PBS. Carrots Carrots is my favorite color, but I'm resisting.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> So I switched up a few things in my nail care routine and I'm really excited about my new prooducts. A couple of them were from the sephora opi sale so I hope I can find them in the regular opi packaging. If not, I may have to head to Sephora and stock up.
> 
> Old products
> 
> ...


  	I'm looking into a new base coat. I think I'm going to try the CND stickey one and will also look for a hydrator base coat to help with my dry nails. I've been using the Lippmann cuticle remover lately and love it, although it's pricey. I don't need any water for it, it's gentle, and very effective. I was using an old Sally Hanson green gel cuticle remover, but it wasn't all that great. I tried another Sally Hanson cuticle remover that is meant to be stronger and more effective, but it was too harsh. Looks like that blue cuticle remover fits somewhere in the middle.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

...WOOHOOOOOOOOO 


Anneri said:


> I just ordered my first Indies from Harlow & Co.!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

The restock is going to be on the Enchanted site. Last time I scored 13 polishes because the site scrashed and it allowed us to buy lots more than there was in stock, but she honored all the orders, so I got them all! That included the entire Time to Pretend collection. Haven't worn them yet though. I'm hoping to score 4 or 5 polishes this time, but we'll see, the restock is at a really bad time for me (7.30 UK time), that's when we're doing bath and bedtime, so not sure i'll be able to stalk and get in there right away. We'll see. I actually find it easier to buy EP from Mei Mei Signatures, her site doesn't seem to be as hyped up as Llarowe and I don't think she announces restock times. Good luck if you try to get any of the EP polishes at the restock!



Pinkdollface said:


> Ok so I've just read something about Enchanted polishes and saw them all sold out at LIarowe's site. Someone said they would restock the 30th, but I don't see that announced on their site. It sounds like some nailpolish brands have the same crazyness around them as Mac in the sense that they sell out so quick. I'm not sure if I want to bother with that, but I do love the swatches of Enchanted. I especially like the Time to Pretend collection. Do I have any chance to still get my hands on them?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Maybelline Pretty in Polka.
> CG Itty, Bitty, Gritty
> Sally Hansen Mermaid Tale.


  	Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

I believe it was a very limited edition, it came with one of those pretty eyeshadows they only made like 400 of, that one had LOVE DIOR written on it in different colours. Here's a picture:









Anitacska said:


> My current mani: Dior Love with China Glaze Latticed Lilac on top. I know crackle polishes are "so last year"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The restock is going to be on the Enchanted site. Last time I scored 13 polishes because the site scrashed and it allowed us to buy lots more than there was in stock, but she honored all the orders, so I got them all! That included the entire Time to Pretend collection. Haven't worn them yet though. I'm hoping to score 4 or 5 polishes this time, but we'll see, the restock is at a really bad time for me (7.30 UK time), that's when we're doing bath and bedtime, so not sure i'll be able to stalk and get in there right away. We'll see. I actually find it easier to buy EP from Mei Mei Signatures, her site doesn't seem to be as hyped up as Llarowe and I don't think she announces restock times. Good luck if you try to get any of the EP polishes at the restock!


  	Anitacska, how are the shipping fees for Mei Mei Signatures? TIA!


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

....OMG, the blush  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> I believe it was a very limited edition, it came with one of those pretty eyeshadows they only made like 400 of, that one had LOVE DIOR written on it in different colours. Here's a picture:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just ordered my first Indies from Harlow & Co.!








 What did you get?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I believe it was a very limited edition, it came with one of those pretty eyeshadows they only made like 400 of, that one had LOVE DIOR written on it in different colours. Here's a picture:


	Thanks for sharing! I'm sorry I missed this release.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright, I think I'm caught up. I feel like I missed some posts, including a couple of pretty blue manis. I'm about to post some pics of my own.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Indie polish restocks are even crazier than MAC with stuff selling out in seconds. I'm stalking for sure. Apparently there was an unannounced color posted on Enchanted Polish's website this past Sunday. I missed it, so I hope it restocks again this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I wanted to try some brands, so I got some Girly Bits (errr, that sounds wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (Daddy's Little Girl, Mother, May I), some Cadillacquer (Have a little Faith, Left behind), Picture Polish Orbit, Jindie Polish Honey Blue Blue and KB Shimmer Black to Business.

  	And now I've filled a cart with some Jindies, Darling Divas and Black Cats...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Haul spam. These packages were delivered over the weekend and yesterday.






*Femme Fatale*
  	ROW 1: Displaced Dreams - The Other Side of the World - Vortex Remnants - Wolfsbane - Lucent Ametrine
  	ROW 2: Librarian's Shush - Cloudburst - Nightsong Grotto - Spindleweb - Dream Bough - Jadefire







*Hare Polish:* Bury the Hatchetfish - Hare Medusa Luminosa - Atolla - Reverie in Rubellite - King of Carat Flowers







*Butter London:* Bumster - Swinger - Keks - Pitter Patter


  	I thought Pitter Patter would be close to Marrow, but they're different. Pitter Patter is a warm reddish purple with magenta shimmer. Marrow is a cool grey purple with silver shimmer. I don't have HRH yet to compare with Pitter Patter.

  	Marrow vs Pitter Patter


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I wanted to try some brands, so I got some Girly Bits (errr, that sounds wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! You're already getting addicted. Great choices. I'm very interested in the Cadillacquer polishes, but I can't handle another brand. At least not right now. Do share how you like them.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

I can see June 2013 has been added, though I thought it would be a blue one as she had put a picture of a gorgeous blue polish on FB saying coming soon (a while ago). I can also see she's got the Beatles collection up, so I'm guessing those will be restocked too which I already have actually, so I'm hoping people will be fighting over those instead and I can get the 4 I really really want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> The restock is going to be on the Enchanted site. Last time I scored 13 polishes because the site scrashed and it allowed us to buy lots more than there was in stock, but she honored all the orders, so I got them all! That included the entire Time to Pretend collection. Haven't worn them yet though. I'm hoping to score 4 or 5 polishes this time, but we'll see, the restock is at a really bad time for me (7.30 UK time), that's when we're doing bath and bedtime, so not sure i'll be able to stalk and get in there right away. We'll see. I actually find it easier to buy EP from Mei Mei Signatures, her site doesn't seem to be as hyped up as Llarowe and I don't think she announces restock times. Good luck if you try to get any of the EP polishes at the restock!
> 
> 
> I hope you can get what you want. I'm planning to get as many colors as I can, but we'll see what really happens. There are going to be new colors launched too.


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

....I really LOVEEEEEEEEE your hauls, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Haul spam. These packages were delivered over the weekend and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

Not bad, pretty similar to Llarowe if not cheaper.




Anitacska said:


> The restock is going to be on the Enchanted site. Last time I scored 13 polishes because the site scrashed and it allowed us to buy lots more than there was in stock, but she honored all the orders, so I got them all! That included the entire Time to Pretend collection. Haven't worn them yet though. I'm hoping to score 4 or 5 polishes this time, but we'll see, the restock is at a really bad time for me (7.30 UK time), that's when we're doing bath and bedtime, so not sure i'll be able to stalk and get in there right away. We'll see. I actually find it easier to buy EP from Mei Mei Signatures, her site doesn't seem to be as hyped up as Llarowe and I don't think she announces restock times. Good luck if you try to get any of the EP polishes at the restock!
> 
> 
> Anitacska, how are the shipping fees for Mei Mei Signatures? TIA!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

Blimey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It puts my teeny weeny haul to shame. My new Pretty Jelly mini holo polishes arrived today. I haven't had time to take pictures, will do tomorrow. The colours look very similar, but I have seen them over black and they looked pretty different and very 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	On the other hand I'm really cross because I had a note form the post office saying i have to pay £11.15 customs duty on a package which is my 4 new Deborah Lippmann ones and Zoya Tinsley I bought from eBay. I repeatedly asked the seller to mark the package with a low $20 value which they didn't because otherwise I wouldn't have got charged, they probably put $25! Argh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't mind paying the £3.15, it's the Royal Mail's £8 fee that pisses me off. Now it's not even worth it as shipping was already quite expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Haul spam. These packages were delivered over the weekend and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

I wanted to ask you lovely ladies for some advice. Once in a while I attempt doing nail art like water marbling, splatter techniques and such techniques that require some cleanup around the cuticles. I tend to moisturize my nails and cuticles using oil but the nailpolish still seems to seep into the cuticles and is incredibly difficult to clean up with a q-tip and remover when I've done nail art. Are there any better ways of cleaning up around the cuticles? Just hate making something on my nails and then the cuticles look ragged and bleh.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I wanted to ask you lovely ladies for some advice. Once in a while I attempt doing nail art like water marbling, splatter techniques and such techniques that require some cleanup around the cuticles. I tend to moisturize my nails and cuticles using oil but the nailpolish still seems to seep into the cuticles and is incredibly difficult to clean up with a q-tip and remover when I've done nail art. Are there any better ways of cleaning up around the cuticles? Just hate making something on my nails and then the cuticles look ragged and bleh.


  	Have you tried to put tape around your nail. Maybe you can cut very small strips of tape and put them on the cuticles?


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Have you tried to put tape around your nail. Maybe you can cut very small strips of tape and put them on the cuticles?


  	I did that today but theres always some nailpolish that seeps onto the cuticles regardless and its like the cuticles absorb it so it becomes difficult to clean off :-/ Like this:





  	Its like the cuticles on the ringfinger has absorbed the nailpolish and even if i scrub it with a q-tip its terribly difficult to get it off (But it does remove when I just stick my finger in a remover jar so it's not completely IN the cuticles). I've seen some ladies using these very flat stiff brushes and pure acetone, maybe I'll try that. it just feels like that must be harsh on your nails?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi, what about putting a very thin coat of topcoat around your nails and over your cuticles? Maybe the extra layer will make it remove easier?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I wanted to ask you lovely ladies for some advice. Once in a while I attempt doing nail art like water marbling, splatter techniques and such techniques that require some cleanup around the cuticles. I tend to moisturize my nails and cuticles using oil but the nailpolish still seems to seep into the cuticles and is incredibly difficult to clean up with a q-tip and remover when I've done nail art. Are there any better ways of cleaning up around the cuticles? Just hate making something on my nails and then the cuticles look ragged and bleh.


  	I've been experimenting myself with better ways to clean polish from my cuticles. I'm testing a mix of pointed q-tips, a brush and a thin orange wood stick.

  	The keyword for the orange stick is thin. I was using a thicker one before and didn't like the results. Then Honey mentioned that she uses thin sticks and it really does make a difference. The thicker sticks kept removing polish from the nail. The thin sticks are more precise and I'm only removing from the cuticles.

  	I tried using a brush, but don't think it's for me. I used one of those mini OCC Lip Tar brushes. It works, but I feel I have to go over the polish more to remove it.

  	I do like using the pointed q-tips for bigger mistakes. The point does get in there along the edge, but the tip eventually becomes soft and not as sharp after use.


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Honi, what about putting a very thin coat of topcoat around your nails and over your cuticles? Maybe the extra layer will make it remove easier?


  	That should make it easier to remove it since the topcoat would act as a protective layer on my cuticles so it cant seep in there, I'll try it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I did that today but theres always some nailpolish that seeps onto the cuticles regardless and its like the cuticles absorb it so it becomes difficult to clean off :-/ Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I like this mani.


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The keyword for the orange stick is thin. I was using a thicker one before and didn't like the results. Then Honey mentioned that she uses thin sticks and it really does make a difference. The thicker sticks kept removing polish from the nail. The thin sticks are more precise and I'm only removing from the cuticles.
> 
> I tried using a brush, but don't think it's for me. I used one of those mini OCC Lip Tar brushes. It works, but I feel I have to go over the polish more to remove it.
> 
> I do like using the pointed q-tips for bigger mistakes. The point does get in there along the edge, but the tip eventually becomes soft and not as sharp after use.


  	For some reason they dont sell pointed q-tips anywhere anymore  I used to use those for nailpolish cleanup.. I'll try the thin sticks! Thanks  I've been experimenting with removing with brushes but it just took so long and the results wasnt particularly good so I just stopped trying to do that a while ago..


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I like this mani.


  	I like it too! I had fun blowing nailpolish on my nails with a straw


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Haul spam. These packages were delivered over the weekend and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 Oh CartoonChic again a great haul !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Femme Fatale ones look really gorgeous ( we don't have the brand here )


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 25, 2013)

My slimer green mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Essie - the more the merrier


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I like it too! I had fun blowing nailpolish on my nails with a straw


  	Blowing polish through a straw? So creative! It's a very neat splatter effect.


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My slimer green mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ohhhh i love these type of fugly colors, I neeed this!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My slimer green mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! @ slimer green! You make it look good, though.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I did that today but theres always some nailpolish that seeps onto the cuticles regardless and its like the cuticles absorb it so it becomes difficult to clean off :-/ Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I hope the tips of the others can help you out. I really like the mani and the colours you choose for it!


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I also found that using a brush feels too light. I like feeling a sense of pressure to let me know the polish is being removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Blowing polish through a straw? So creative! It's a very neat splatter effect.


  	Yeah I was thinking that maybe using one of those thin flat and hard art brushes might be better cause you can feel the pressure when using them.. 

  	It's a quite neat effect! Just dipped a straw into a nailpolish bottle and blew it out on the nail from the other end


----------



## jennyap (Jun 25, 2013)

I haven't tried this yet myself but you could maybe put a little vaseline around your cuticles to protect them.

  	To be honest, I tend not to bother with immediate clean-up these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't get on with using a brush either. I always do my mani in the evening, and anything I get on my cuticles or skin comes off in the shower in the morning really easily. Then again, I'm not doing any fancy nail art! 

  	Speaking of which, has anyone here done any nail stamping? I'm thinking about getting a few supplies to try it out


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I haven't tried this yet myself but you could maybe put a little vaseline around your cuticles to protect them.
> 
> To be honest, I tend not to bother with immediate clean-up these days
> 
> ...


  	That's exactly what I do most of the time! No cleanup and just wait for the shower next day.


----------



## Honi (Jun 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I haven't tried this yet myself but you could maybe put a little vaseline around your cuticles to protect them.
> 
> To be honest, I tend not to bother with immediate clean-up these days
> 
> ...


  	Ill give it a go  Doesnt that allow for the nailpolish to rub off on things alongside the vaseline (Bed linen and such?) or is it fine as long as its dried?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2013)

I sometimes do that too! And it never rubs off on anything.  Jenny, I tried stamping a few times. I got some cheapo Essence plates and maybe that's the reason that it didn't work that well! I really found it quite hard, especially to get the pattern on the nail evenly.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh cool! I really like that blue one, and the salmon pink and greyish lilac ones. I'm not that crazy about June 2013, but we'll see. I'm just really sad I missed out on May 2013, it's such a gorgeous colour. And also January 2013. Hohum.



Honi said:


> I wanted to ask you lovely ladies for some advice. Once in a while I attempt doing nail art like water marbling, splatter techniques and such techniques that require some cleanup around the cuticles. I tend to moisturize my nails and cuticles using oil but the nailpolish still seems to seep into the cuticles and is incredibly difficult to clean up with a q-tip and remover when I've done nail art. Are there any better ways of cleaning up around the cuticles? Just hate making something on my nails and then the cuticles look ragged and bleh.
> 
> I've been experimenting myself with better ways to clean polish from my cuticles. I'm testing a mix of pointed q-tips, a brush and a thin orange wood stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Jun 25, 2013)

jennyap said:


> I haven't tried this yet myself but you could maybe put a little vaseline around your cuticles to protect them.
> 
> To be honest, I tend not to bother with immediate clean-up these days
> 
> ...


  	If I was using vaseline I think I would do clean-up as soon as the mani was safely dry, but I am guessing a regular hand-washing would deal with it as any excess polish would be on the vaseline rather than actually on your skin/cuticles.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Jenny, I tried stamping a few times. I got some cheapo Essence plates and maybe that's the reason that it didn't work that well! I really found it quite hard, especially to get the pattern on the nail evenly.


  	I found this blog post/video and she makes it look sooooo easy but I figured it wasn't quite as simple as all that! 

http://dailysomething.com/how-to-nail-stamping/


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

That's what I do too! Although I am definitely better at painting my nails and last time I didn't really have to clean up much in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jennyap said:


> I haven't tried this yet myself but you could maybe put a little vaseline around your cuticles to protect them.
> 
> To be honest, I tend not to bother with immediate clean-up these days
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! @ slimer green! You make it look good, though.


  	Thank you! I figured I'd try something out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

Pictures of my current many: Color Club Ulterior Motive. I applied it on Sunday night and it only had a bit of tipwear by last night, so I decided to add Backstage Pass on top and it resulted in a crazy blingy mani. Got lots of compliments on it today! Still only have minor tipwear which is just as well as it will be a bugger to get off!




  	No flash, in shade



  	With flash



  	In direct sunlight, no flash



  	In shade, no flash



  	With flash
  	However, have a look at this nail art using the same glitter polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  	Credit: http://moriesnailart.weebly.com/2/category/color%20club/2.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet (index, pinky)
  	China Glaze Keepin' It Teal (middle, ring, thumb)














  	The pics don't do this mani justice. It's gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  	The green color is totally off in the pics. If you have either polishes, you know what mean. The green in my pics are washed out and not nearly as vibrant as the color is in person. I think the color could be described as an intense kelly green.

  	I was shocked to see how thin and watery Keepin' It Teal was after the first stroke. I recall seeing issues mentioned in this thread, but was still surprised by the consistency. I tried dabbing on the polish thickly to make it more opaque. Mistake. I removed it and started over. I then applied 3 thin coats. That worked very well. I got the opaque color I wanted, but it still has its squishy, jelly quality.

  	Keepin' It Teal matches the base color of Hooky at the Hamlet perfectly. Hooky also has that squishy jelly quality. I love that it has hidden blue glitter specks in it.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 25, 2013)

I love both versions of your mani. And woah, that must have taken some serious patience!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 25, 2013)

That's a pretty color. Wow at the patience to apply the glitter pieces individually.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2013)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet (index, pinky)
> China Glaze Keepin' It Teal (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

....the combo looks gorgeous, Honi!


Honi said:


> I did that today but theres always some nailpolish that seeps onto the cuticles regardless and its like the cuticles absorb it so it becomes difficult to clean off :-/ Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 25, 2013)

A whopping 28 pages behind.  Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MACina (Jun 25, 2013)

...beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet (index, pinky)
> China Glaze Keepin' It Teal (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 25, 2013)

Honi that is gorgeous. What diyou use? How did you do that?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet (index, pinky)
> China Glaze Keepin' It Teal (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pretty mani !


----------



## MRV (Jun 26, 2013)

Huh, we have a hot day today, already +27 C before noon!

  	Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet (index, pinky)
> China Glaze Keepin' It Teal (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yet another awesome combo! I have to keep this in my mind.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2013)

I've picked up the Mermaid polishes and Zoya Tinsley form the post office and although I'm still grumpy about the customs charge, but oh wow! The pink and purple ones are especially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus here's a couple of pictures of my Pretty jelly mini multichrome holos. Pointless Cafe has them swatched over black and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/05/pretty-jelly-goddess-collection.html


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, the Pretty Jelly holos look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Never heard of them before!

	The Mermaids and Tinsley are adorable too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anitacska said:


> I've picked up the Mermaid polishes and Zoya Tinsley form the post office and although I'm still grumpy about the customs charge, but oh wow! The pink and purple ones are especially
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## therapeuticglam (Jun 26, 2013)

I love buying different nail polish shades but only if they were affordable, and i just love those shades from link you have shared. Hoping to have one.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> I did that today but theres always some nailpolish that seeps onto the cuticles regardless and its like the cuticles absorb it so it becomes difficult to clean off :-/ Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This is so cool! I love it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2013)

Where is everyone? Over at the Tropical Taboo thread?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm here, I'm here!

  	I even have some pics!





  	DL The Lady sings the Blues. I found this one rather difficult in terms of application, but the result is rather nice!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I even have some pics!
> 
> ...


  	oh very pretty ! It's deeper than Across the Universe, I found Across the Universe difficult too, I very often use it over a " base " ( blue ) like Essie Butler please or another one.
  	DL glitter polishes are really to die for !






no, no I am not following the Tropical Taboo thread, I'll pass on the collection !


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2013)

Lovely!

  	I've checked all of T's swatches and I'm pretty sure I know what I want, so will just wait until TT launches here next week.



Anneri said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I even have some pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2013)

It will launch here next week too. I think I only want the brushes and maybe Sweet Samba, I'll pass on everything else I think. What do you plan to haul, Anitacska?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2013)

Gorgeous, gorgeous haul CC!!!  So glad you got Bumster & Keks!!


CartoonChic said:


> Haul spam. These packages were delivered over the weekend and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2013)

So, so pretty Anitacska!!!


Anitacska said:


> I believe it was a very limited edition, it came with one of those pretty eyeshadows they only made like 400 of, that one had LOVE DIOR written on it in different colours. Here's a picture:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2013)

HOB I don't think there's a nail polish that doesn't look amazing on you!  I know you'll likely name a few but I will respectfully disagree in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






honey on boost said:


> My slimer green mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful manis Anitacska & CC.  I love both of your color and glitter choices.  I'm inspired!!!


CartoonChic said:


> Hare Polish Hooky at the Hamlet (index, pinky)
> China Glaze Keepin' It Teal (middle, ring, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm planning on getting all 3 new MSFs, Simmer and Sweet Samba and probably 3-4 MES, not the dark blue/yellow one or Caribbean, but the others (maybe not the lightest one either). I will order the MSFs asap and then choose the others at the counter on the day of the launch.



Anneri said:


> What do you plan to haul, Anitacska?


----------



## MRV (Jun 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I even have some pics!
> 
> ...


  	It seems to be a DL day! This looks lovely but I always go for the brighter ones (the 'arrivals' of today


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Pretty Anitacska! * I've been waiting for Nordy's to deliver my 'Do the Mermaid,' the purple one.  I have Million Dollar 
     Mermaid and will now have to look into the pink one.  You would think I would've gotten that one first right?


MRV said:


> Huh, we have a hot day today, already +27 C before noon!
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG all those pretty manis and polishes ! I think I ought to plan a haul !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but can do without the effort you describe in using it!  I looks really good on you!  Love your entire DL haul!!!


Anneri said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I even have some pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the mani compliments!




MRV said:


> Huh, we have a hot day today, already +27 C before noon!
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> ...


  	Keeper of the Grove looks amazing with The More The Merrier! I'll pair them together. I ordered Keeper of the Grove in today's restock, and finally got Winter Hyacinth!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I even have some pics!
> 
> ...


  	Pretty! I still haven't worn mine yet.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG all those pretty manis and polishes ! I think I ought to plan a haul !


	Yes! What are you looking to get?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 26, 2013)

Well I just did it and placed my very first order with Llarowe! I only got three polishes: Femme Fatale Spring Fling and Noble Garden and Cadillaquer Masterpiece (I had to get something from the Dexter collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I wish I had realised about the restock a bit sooner, because Keeper of the Gove looks beautiful too! But I'm already very happy to try some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny that my order only consists of green and blue/teal tones polishes, I'm always attracted to those
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CartoonChic I considered Winter Hyacinth too, but decided to go with Spring Fling instead. It looks very pretty though!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> A whopping 28 pages behind. Hope everyone is doing well!








  I think all is well in polish land. Have you been hauling anything?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes! What are you looking to get?


  	 Two DL Mermaids ! 23 € each here on a French website, so I'll wait a while but they are gorgeous. AND most of all the Fall Chanel, Dior, Essie and OPI  ones in 10 weeks or so ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Yes a huge Fall haul in fact !


----------



## lilinah (Jun 26, 2013)

I am now over 500 posts behind on this board. With all the RiRi madness (i gave up on that board when i got 1,100 posts behind).

  	Since my last post, i've gotten all the n/p i ordered, i got the Dior Crème Abricot and use it daily, and my nails have grown and gotten stronger! I had to trim a couple nails 'cuz they were making it hard to type!

  	I'm debating whether i should go to a manicure place or just do my nails myself. I mean, i can put polish on OK, but i'm not good at filing or shaping the nails before hand. So i'm thinking about going and just having that done and a base coat...

  	I still haven't inventoried my polishes. I need another box to store my new ones in. I store all my makeup in these inelegant, inexpensive Sterilite 6 quart boxes.



They stack so they don't take up too much space. And i can see what's inside, so i can grab the box i want easily enough. I have 4 boxes for lip products; 6 for eye makeup, plus a 16 qt. box for my eye palettes (that's far from full); 3 boxes for blushes, highlighters, contour/bronzers; and a 16 qt. box for face primers, color correctors, concealers, powders, foundations, etc. Everything is inventoried and organized by color - Warm, Neutral or basic, Cool. I would like to get a vanity table, but it'll be months before i get around to that.

  	Right now, my nail polish is in two boxes and overflowing. I'm just so excited i have long, strong nails! Can't wait to actually do my nails! Still have to find my camera so i can share, though.

  	I got an update from llarowe that David Bowie's Bulge had arrived - i waited a couple hours because i was working - and when i went to the site it was sold out. So i'm waiting again - and this time i won't delay!

  	I'm making a list of other stuff i want - i'm slowing down on purchases, until i really start doing my nails.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Well I just did it and placed my very first order with Llarowe! I only got three polishes: Femme Fatale Spring Fling and Noble Garden and Cadillaquer Masterpiece (I had to get something from the Dexter collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Great choices! Can't wait to see your mani pics.

  	I've been waiting to order Winter Hyacinth for what seems like forever. But I think in reality it's only been about 2 months. I've been waiting for this particular restock today, so I went crazy.

  	Femme Fatale


 		Chocoholic 	
 		Winter Hyacinth 	
 		Spring Fling 	
 		Noble Garden 	
 		Edge of the Cosmos 	
 		Keeper of the Grove 	
 		Suspended Starlight 	
 		Miasma 	
 		Mana Ruby 	
 		Crimson Acolyte 	
 		Eventide 	
 		Planar Anomalies 
 

  	Last week, I also scored some other polishes during the Thursday and Saturday restocks that I didn't list yet.

  	Femme Fatale


 		Darkmoon Fortune 	
 		Scorchling 	
 		Quivering Heart 
 
  	Emily de Molly


 		When Planets Collide 	
 		The Fifth Element 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		Frosting 	
 		Sea Jewel 	
 		Whimsy 
 
  	A England


 		Briarwood 	
 		Excalibur-Revamped 	
 		Love Is Enough 
 

  	Now I just have the Enchanted restock on Sunday and the new Diors, then I'm going on my low buy. I think I'm going back for a few more colors before my low buy kicks in.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Two DL Mermaids ! 23 € each here on a French website, so I'll wait a while but they are gorgeous. AND most of all the Fall Chanel, Dior, Essie and OPI  ones in 10 weeks or so !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That sounds exciting! I'd love to see what you get.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great choices! Can't wait to see your mani pics.
> 
> I've been waiting to order Winter Hyacinth for what seems like forever. But I think in reality it's only been about 2 months. I've been waiting for this particular restock today, so I went crazy.
> 
> ...


  	Wow amazing haul! I'll do my best to get some nice mani pics
  	It seems like they do have a couple restocks a month and each time different brands. That should actually make it easier to choose which brand I'm going to buy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to get some Enchanted polishes too on sunday if my bf doesn't mind that I stalk the website


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh the pink one is trully gorgeous! I'm probably least keen on the orange one, I'm not an orange wearing person, but it's pretty all the same.



Anitacska said:


> I've picked up the Mermaid polishes and Zoya Tinsley form the post office and although I'm still grumpy about the customs charge, but oh wow! The pink and purple ones are especially
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I am now over 500 posts behind on this board. With all the RiRi madness (i gave up on that board when i got 1,100 posts behind).
> 
> Since my last post, i've gotten all the n/p i ordered, i got the Dior Crème Abricot and use it daily, and my nails have grown and gotten stronger! I had to trim a couple nails 'cuz they were making it hard to type!
> 
> ...


  	It's wonderful to hear that the Dior Crème Abricot is working for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I don't do anything special when I file my nails. I just follow their natural shape. I'm mainly focusing on making sure that they're smooth and not jagged. It's best not to file back and forth, but in one smooth direction. Filing back and forth can weaken the sides of the nails and cause them to split. I also prefer using crystal/glass files. They give a really smooth edge. I recently bought a Ruby Stone file from Sally Beauty because I broke the crystal one I had. I don't like the sensation of the stone rubbing against my nails. It's like scratching my fingernails against a rock. I'm sure you'd get the hang of filing your nails with more practice, but it's also fun to go to the salon for a treat.

  	Don't worry about missing David Bowie's Bulge. It wasn't a restock. Llarowe just added a few polishes that were held back for wrong/damaged orders. The real Scofflaw restock should happen in July. There are a few colors I'm waiting to get. Underripe (a Llarowe exclusive color), Sturm Und Drang, and Love Letter to Bea Arthur.


----------



## martiangurll (Jun 26, 2013)

I feel I am over my head here.  I have not tried the majority of the brands here, and I usually let my favorite nail tech do my nails, because I am such a klutz.  Why I can do facial application with satisfactory proficiency but can't paint my nails to save my life, who knows.  It may be that I am lacking in the patience factor.  I do sculptured acryclic nails well b/c I am addicted to them, but I would love to get into painting my own and doing designs.  and, I just love looking at all the pretty artwork here.

  	how is the deborah lippman polish with all the macro glitter and additives.  Would it be hard for a novice???


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

I got this in the mail today. A couple of discontinued Chanels.




  	Chanel Trapeze 367, Madness 333


  	I had to go the pet store again today. That automatically means another trip to Ulta. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Essie Bikini So Teeny, Go Overboard

  	It's not in my pic, but I also got the Essie matte top coat. I tried it over my Hare Hooky at the Hamlet/China Glaze Keepin' It Teal mani and love the effect. I'm also excited because I've reached 2000 Ulta points with today's purchase. That means I can cash in my points to get $125 worth of free stuff!






  	I didn't actually spend that much to get those points. I took advantage of various bonus point promotions. I'm saving them for when they do a Butter London B2G1 sale, or something better. That'll be 12 polishes for free.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I feel I am over my head here.  I have not tried the majority of the brands here, and I usually let my favorite nail tech do my nails, because I am such a klutz.  Why I can do facial application with satisfactory proficiency but can't paint my nails to save my life, who knows.  It may be that I am lacking in the patience factor.  I do sculptured acryclic nails well b/c I am addicted to them, but I would love to get into painting my own and doing designs.  and, I just love looking at all the pretty artwork here.
> 
> how is the deborah lippman polish with all the macro glitter and additives.  Would it be hard for a novice???


  	Welcome to the thread! This thread is all about having fun and enjoying polish, so you can't be over your head here.

  	I love Deborah Lippmann polishes. You should be fine using them. I just apply like regular polish, but I wait a bit before applying the next coat. Otherwise, you could move the glitter around and cause it to bunch up in spots. Removal is really the tricky part, but that's with any glitter polish, really. I tend to only apply glitters as accent nails so I don't have to deal with removing each nail.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone! im so glad more pals have joined the thread. Welcome Everyone! 

  	ok. i got 5 hares today. and i just did my nails with Pegasus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i love it ! the formula was AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need more or maybe i just need them ALL!! 

  	CC, your mani is Crazy cute! 

  	time to catch up now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hello Everyone! im so glad more pals have joined the thread. Welcome Everyone!
> 
> ok. i got 5 hares today. and i just did my nails with Pegasus!
> 
> ...


	Can't wait for your pics! Yes, you need them all. I'm very impressed with the brand.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Well I just did it and placed my very first order with Llarowe! I only got three polishes: Femme Fatale Spring Fling and Noble Garden and Cadillaquer Masterpiece (I had to get something from the Dexter collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	      Nice picks. next time check Picture Polish Paradise. its truly amazing. my 1st indie


----------



## kimibos (Jun 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Can't wait for your pics! Yes, you need them all. I'm very impressed with the brand.


  	      CC do you have Crowstoes Shoot the Butterfly? i have been wanting it but now that its instock i think im going to pass.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC do you have Crowstoes Shoot the Butterfly? i have been wanting it but now that its instock i think im going to pass.


	I have it. I haven't swatched it yet, but it's pretty in the bottle. I hope it looks like it does in the photo. I'm removing my mani tomorrow, so I can test it out then.


----------



## MACina (Jun 26, 2013)

....loveeeeeeeeee!!! So pretty, Anneri!


Anneri said:


> I'm here, I'm here!
> 
> I even have some pics!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think mermaid tale is permanent but its sold out most of the times. all those glitters look amazing.
> no problem. i have some SG backups so if your deal doesnt go through just send me a pm.
> YES!! WE are ALL indie now!
> ohhh black cats LOL they are coming out with 11 colors july 1st
> ...


  	That Picture Polish Paradise does look pretty! But this time I wanted to get a couple polishes with larger glitter than that one. I'm sure I'll get to Picture Polish eventually


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2013)

So much for not buying more nail polish.... This is today's haul:




  	New Bourjois Laser Toppings (ie metallic feather), very pretty, apparently not out until next week, but I saw them next to the shelves and the SA let me take them. So pretty!




  	P.I.A, polishes (never heard of the brand) from TK Maxx. The colours are much prettier in real life.




  	Ciate Mini Caviar Set, it was a freebie in this month's Marie Claire. The pearls are silver, gold and clear holographic. So pretty!

  	I also had a look at the OPI Bond Girl polishes and decided to order Tiffany ... (blue one) and Jinx. I refuse to pay £11.50 for them in the shops, but £7.95 is more like it. I also ordered the red Mariah Carey liquid sand because I noticed that my mini bottle doesn't seem to have any of the stars in it and I NEED those stars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that is it, folks.


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

.....whoa, you do always get so pretty polishes from brands I have never even heard of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I only know Ciate!


  	Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> So much for not buying more nail polish.... This is today's haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....whoa, you do always get so pretty polishes from brands I have never even heard of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	P.I.A
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well I don't know the brand, like MACina I only know Ciaté !  You're right the OPI are pricey, 13,90 € here at Sephora and 13,80 € at the OPI Manicure Bar but they are very difficult to find online ! They used to be available on a French website for 10 € but not anymore !


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

Here in Germany (at Douglas) they are 16 €  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> P.I.A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2013)

Isn't Bourjois available in French drugstores/ at Sephora?


----------



## lyseD (Jun 27, 2013)

Quote: 	 		




 		 			Ciate Mini Caviar Set, it was a freebie in this month's Marie Claire. The pearls are silver, gold and clear holographic. So pretty!

 		 			I also had a look at the OPI Bond Girl polishes and decided to order Tiffany ... (blue one) and Jinx. I refuse to pay £11.50 for them in the shops, but £7.95 is more like it. I also ordered the red Mariah Carey liquid sand because I noticed that my mini bottle doesn't seem to have any of the stars in it and I NEED those stars! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that is it, folks.




  	Can't wait to see the Ciate on. Might be their prettiest one yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Isn't Bourjois available in French drugstores/ at Sephora?


  	Yes Bourjois is available here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and there is even a Bourjois store in Paris ! I just forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




because I was looking at " Peripera " nail polishes, quite pretty and cute bottles. Where to find I don't know ?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes Bourjois is available here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ebay, I think, because iirc it's a Korean brand? Did you see the post on Pink Sith's blog today too?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes exactly ! And it's a really beautiful colour ! I love the bottles too, I'll ask a French blogger where to purchase from Korea then. I know there is a website, maybe sasa ?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes http://web28.sasa.com/webapp/wcs/st...SD&langId=-1&ddkey=http:SetCurrencyPreference but no Peripera !


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Yes http://web28.sasa.com/webapp/wcs/st...SD&langId=-1&ddkey=http:SetCurrencyPreference but no Peripera !


  	I recommend RubyRuby Shop on Ebay, or f2plus1. I've had good experiences with both.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

Ok my multi quote isn't working!    Welcome PDF!! I wanted to order Spring Fling yesterday as well but i need to hold out for the enchanted restock!   CC, love that hooky mani, I need to get a matte top coat I like the results that HOB had with it over her CG mani. Congrats on the Ulta points! lol I will probably get Carrots Cartots and Anne with an E son I want the whole collection now since I'm only two away lol. check THESE swatches they look even better!!  http://varnishedvalkyrie.blogspot.com/2013/06/literary-lacquers-green-gables-green.html?m=1  HOB perfect Essie mani as always! I wanted the mini NN set so I could get that color but it's been sold out so I won't pick it up unless I get the mini set. I don't really wear colors like that but I want to try it... lol   Med, u NEED the pink DL mermaid, I think. it's the prettiest one of the entire set!    Kimibos, I used Pegasus last night too! it's so pretty!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I recommend RubyRuby Shop on Ebay, or f2plus1. I've had good experiences with both.


  	Thank you Anneri, I will check that out. The problem with us npas is that we always need more lol !


----------



## kimibos (Jun 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Kimibos, I used Pegasus last night too! it's so pretty!!


  	    YES its Gorgeous! i got some pics but since the weather is awful here. they dont do it justice! and it was so easy to remove. i thought it was going to be a PITA. but it wasnt. i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P!!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 27, 2013)

i got some more _*Hares *_today. and this time. im actually happy about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




going for my stars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 		Cast in Bronze 	
 		Reverie Rubellite 	
 		Why so igneous? 	
 		King of carat flowers 	
 		Doy Day Dream 	
 		Amethystos


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So much for not buying more nail polish.... This is today's haul:
> 
> New Bourjois Laser Toppings (ie metallic feather), very pretty, apparently not out until next week, but I saw them next to the shelves and the SA let me take them. So pretty!
> 
> ...


 Great haul and it's always nice to discover new brands I'm wearing the red from Mariah's collection today and have 3 nails with each one star. It's very pretty but beware that it's difficult to get the stars on your nails. I think it does help to keep the polish upside down before applying.  





Naughtyp said:


> Ok my multi quote isn't working!    Welcome PDF!! I wanted to order Spring Fling yesterday as well but i need to hold out for the enchanted restock!   CC, love that hooky mani, I need to get a matte top coat I like the results that HOB had with it over her CG mani. Congrats on the Ulta points! lol I will probably get Carrots Cartots and Anne with an E son I want the whole collection now since I'm only two away lol. check THESE swatches they look even better!!  http://varnishedvalkyrie.blogspot.com/2013/06/literary-lacquers-green-gables-green.html?m=1  HOB perfect Essie mani as always! I wanted the mini NN set so I could get that color but it's been sold out so I won't pick it up unless I get the mini set. I don't really wear colors like that but I want to try it... lol   Med, u NEED the pink DL mermaid, I think. it's the prettiest one of the entire set!    Kimibos, I used Pegasus last night too! it's so pretty!!


 Ow what are planning to get from enchanted? I completely understand that you're holding out for that.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 27, 2013)

_HARE PEGASUS_


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kimibos !

  	Those Hare nail polishes look great.


----------



## MRV (Jun 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _HARE PEGASUS_








 My Pegasus is flying my way as we speak!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2013)

Ouch! I ordered them from nailpolishdirect.co.uk at £7-8 which isn't too bad.



Pinkdollface said:


> Ow what are planning to get from enchanted? I completely understand that you're holding out for that.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _[COLOR=800080]HARE PEGASUS [/COLOR]_


  Beautiful! 





MRV said:


> Thanks, Medgal!  Thanks! You finally got WH ompom: ...and so many other FFs! I thought you already got most of them at the previous restock :haha: .   The DLs are Lara's Theme, Girls Just Want to Have Fun, I Know What Boys Like, Wicked Game, and Call Me Irresponsible.  I got the NARS set because there was a discount (10% off), and I had thought that I would get this one (it was the only one where both NPs were like 'me') if I can get some discount. They are my first NARS NPs (and I just have a few NARS products in general). Looking good in the bottles!   :stars: Spring Fling is a lovely FF! And a Dexter polish! I'd like to get one for the name, too. Black Cat also has 'dexters'.   Thank you, Kimibos!    You always get crazy glitters! Good decision about those Bond Girls.   :eyelove:  My Pegasus is flying my way as we speak!


 Spring Fling does look amazing! I love Dexter so I just had to get one and I really like the green with red glitter. Ow and I can't wait for the start of the new Dexter season this sunday (will be monday for me). I need to look into Black Cats too.


----------



## Cutediys (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know if this is relevant of if this is supposed to go on this thread, but I did some cute nail design on my blog and wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got some more _*Hares*_ today. and this time. im actually happy about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Which one are you going to use first?! lol I want amethystos! it's on my to buy list 


kimibos said:


> ill see your mani and wait. maybe in the next restock. i went with some hare instead.   yep im sure you will haha     Nice Haul! i saw the toppings at Pshiitt Blog. i hope Tjmaxx gets some of those PIA polishes. they look good!     YES its Gorgeous! i got some pics but since the weather is awful here. they dont do it justice! and it was so easy to remove. i thought it was going to be a PITA. but it wasnt. i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't stop staring at my nails I'm in love!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> :eyelove:  My Pegasus is flying my way as we speak!


 love that!!!  it such a pretty polish!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Great haul and it's always nice to discover new brands I'm wearing the red from Mariah's collection today and have 3 nails with each one star. It's very pretty but beware that it's difficult to get the stars on your nails. I think it does help to keep the polish upside down before applying. Ow what are planning to get from enchanted? I completely understand that you're holding out for that.


 any of them! lol I only have 1 on its way to me: Ice Castle.  I really want Im kind of  a big Deal, Stay Classy San Diego, Love the way you lilac, As if, Congratulations, Kids, Castle on a cloud, some of the new colors on IG especially the purple roses one!  I can only afford 4 tho lol so hopefully I end up getting 4!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ya, I stopped by Ulta again and they had the mini Naughy Nautical set so I grabbed that, used my coupon so it was less than $15!  and I still have enough for the restock! plus got some mac TT items! going to go post over there!!


----------



## kimibos (Jun 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I can't stop staring at my nails I'm in love!


  	     Reverie in Rubellite. the redish with copper squares. i was going to get Atolla instead of amethystos but i took it out the cart last minute. im already getting a pink. dog day dream and thats enough for my non pink taste. maybe in the next haul.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hi domi! they are great !        im glad you got it!       Reverie in Rubellite. the redish with copper squares. i was going to get Atolla instead of amethystos but i took it out the cart last minute. im already getting a pink. dog day dream and thats enough for my non pink taste. maybe in the next haul.


 The hares I still need to get are:  atolla let them eat what? midnight summer Roco grandeur Amethystos   can't wait to see ur latest mani!


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

....gorgeous, kimibos!


kimibos said:


> _HARE PEGASUS_


----------



## MACina (Jun 27, 2013)

Still quite a lot but definitely better than 16 €!


Anitacska said:


> Ouch! I ordered them from nailpolishdirect.co.uk *at £7-8 which isn't too bad.*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2013)

I found this article in the German_* "Closer" 27/2013*_ !!!

	This lady owns 5188 NPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Isn' t that an awesome "NP-room"????


----------



## Honi (Jun 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> This lady owns 5188 NPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohhhh wow! That is crazy! Whoever you are german nailpolish lady, you are welcome here at specktra


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm fuming a little at the judgemental tone of the magazine: in the lead it says they want to ask her why she owns that many. I hope she answered 'WHY NOT?'


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm fuming a little at the judgemental tone of the magazine: in the lead it says they want to ask her why she owns that many.* I hope she answered 'WHY NOT?' *


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I really want Im kind of a big Deal, Stay Classy San Diego, Love the way you lilac, As if, Congratulations, Kids, Castle on a cloud, some of the new colors on IG especially the purple roses one! I can only afford 4 tho lol so hopefully I end up getting 4!!


  	I can only get 3 right now. It's so hard to choose! It's great that you already have Ice Castle on its way to you


----------



## MRV (Jun 28, 2013)

Quote:


MACina said:


> This lady owns 5188 NPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That is A LOT!!! And those ice cream NPs are highlighted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm not aiming this far. Just got a few more CD boxes for my polishes (on sale only 2.05 €!). I would like to get an Alex (have not seen any better ones) but I really have not enough room for it, and it is too deep - like 1.5 x deeper than my bookshelves, not a good pair.


  	Today I'm wearing FF Mana Ruby. Here you can see the iridescent blue glitters. There are also bigger and smaller red glitters but they came out rather sparsely.





  	Here's also another mani from last week: Zoya Stevie. It was like purple sugar bites!


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2013)

....yes, that is really funny!



  	Pretty manis, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> We are behind with Dexter (I don't have any instant (= paid) chanels). Some shows we get super fast, and some take their time
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> We are behind with Dexter (I don't have any instant (= paid) chanels). Some shows we get super fast, and some take their time
> 
> ...


  	Dexter has never been on tv here, so I just download the episodes. So far I've always been able to get them the day after the episode was released in the US. If you need some sites to get them from just send me a pm. I don't think I'm allowed to post the links here.
  	Those are some pretty manis. I love the blue iridescent glitters in combination with the red.


----------



## MACerette (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Well I just did it and placed my very first order with Llarowe! I only got three polishes: Femme Fatale Spring Fling and Noble Garden and Cadillaquer Masterpiece (I had to get something from the Dexter collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	So after you just mentioned your first haul in the Dutch thread I now see which polishes you bought. I cannot believe we also seem to have the same taste in NP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I knew you were my long lost twin, even if we stray every now and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	That being said, after seeing Zoya Stevie I definately need to look into that collection. Looks delicious...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, but by the time I order them from the US, add on postage and the customs I have to pay because the idiotic seller doesn't know what $20 looks like, I might as well just order them from the UK and it's much quicker too.



MACina said:


> This lady owns 5188 NPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACerette (Jun 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> This lady owns 5188 NPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I am happy for her, and as a np enthousiast she has every right to indulge. For me personally, it calls out unrest. It would take so much time for me to decide which one to wear. Good for her though


----------



## MACerette (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous manis ladies! Wow Kimibos, Pegasus looks so much better on you than what I see when I google it. I do intend to buy me some hares


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

MACerette said:


> So after you just mentioned your first haul in the Dutch thread I now see which polishes you bought. I cannot believe we also seem to have the same taste in NP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haha I just posted my haul there as well. I had a feeling those would be your favorite nail polish colours too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Long lost twins that makes sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come here my twin let's haul some nail polish
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ow and don't start talking about that Zoya Stevie. I was liking it too, but I need to haul other polishes right now. I'm also thinking about getting some Hares next month if possible.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2013)

Today's mani featuring Urban Decay Love Train topped with OPI Blue Shatter and Enchanted Polish Djinn in a Bottle. It's actually darker and blue-er in real life, looks a lot lighter and turquoisey in the pictures for some reason.




  	Without flash



  	With flash



  	Cue cute sleeping cat picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Without flash under strong indoor light

  	On that note, if I don't manage to get Ice Castle and Castle on a Cloud on Sunday I might pick some up from Darling Diva Polish, she has some similar colour shifting linear holo topcoats too. I can feel an order coming along anyway, she has some gorgeous polishes.


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2013)

Pretty mani and I loveeeeee your cat....sooooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I' d love to cuddle with her/him


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks. He is the loveliest, most gentle big cat ever. He's actually my younger daughter's and his name is Paws. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MACina said:


> Pretty mani and I loveeeeee your cat....sooooo cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

I love the cat picture, so cute! The shatters might be so last year, but I still love them too


----------



## MACina (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww....that is such a cute name for a cat!!!!


Anitacska said:


> Thanks. He is the loveliest, most gentle big cat ever. He's actually my younger daughter's and *his name is Paws*.


----------



## Corally (Jun 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. He is the loveliest, most gentle big cat ever. He's actually my younger daughter's and his name is Paws. :nods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  He's so fluffy and cute!!


----------



## Corally (Jun 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> I found this article in the German _*"Closer" 27/2013*_ !!!   This lady owns 5188 NPs :eyelove:   Isn' t that an awesome "NP-room"????


  OMG that room! :shock: But it looks awesome!


----------



## MRV (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I've seen this polish. It's a very nice, really bright blue, isn't it? When I was eyeing my first Lancôme, there was this woman with her teenage daughter, and the woman - yes, the woman, not the girl - opened the OPI Shatter bottle and swatched it on her nail! I was just boiling beside them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Lucky for them, the girl ended up buying the polish.







I've been reorganizing my stash. I decided to put all of my used ones into a big bookshelf drawer. They all fit in and there's even some room for more. The untried ones are now in 5 smaller boxes, one box of indies and a few brands in each of the other boxes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

AWESOME haul per usual CC.  I can't relate to any of these NPs so I will wait patiently for pics & nail sticks.  I love the new Diors---I've been
       wearing Sunnies for three days w/o a single chip!   Low buy CC?  What might that look like??






CartoonChic said:


> Great choices! Can't wait to see your mani pics.
> 
> I've been waiting to order Winter Hyacinth for what seems like forever. But I think in reality it's only been about 2 months. I've been waiting for this particular restock today, so I went crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

I love this mani Anitacska!  And what a pretty cat for a prop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Runs to borrow a neighbor's cat!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

You have the most delicious hauls!!  I've wondered about Ciaté---what do you think of the formula?


Anitacska said:


> So much for not buying more nail polish.... This is today's haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Another great haul CC!!!


CartoonChic said:


> I got this in the mail today. A couple of discontinued Chanels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm planning on getting all 3 new MSFs, Simmer and Sweet Samba and probably 3-4 MES, not the dark blue/yellow one or Caribbean, but the others (maybe not the lightest one either). I will order the MSFs asap and then choose the others at the counter on the day of the launch.


      Sounds like a good plan Anitacska---those MSFs are beautiful!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Kimibos, I used Pegasus last night too! it's so pretty!!


      Everyone insists that I get the pink DL mermaid so I think I need to comply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll get it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 28, 2013)

I got my first enchanted polish today!!! I LOVE it, the bottle is soo cute!! ;D Hoping I snag some more this weekend!    Med, did u use any of those Zoyas yet?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Way to go Kimibos






kimibos said:


> i got some more _*Hares *_today. and this time. im actually happy about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Really pretty manis Kimibos and MRV!!!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> We are behind with Dexter (I don't have any instant (= paid) chanels). Some shows we get super fast, and some take their time
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Med, did u use any of those Zoyas yet?


      Yay for your first Enchanted Naughtyp!!!  I have Zoya Ginessa on my toes, and my great toe also has OPI Lights of Emerald City---pretty daring for me 
     but it looks really cute.  I also had Ginessa on my nails, but I changed it to Dior Sunnies which is so, so pretty.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Really pretty manis Kimibos and MRV!!!


  	     Thanks. MRV i love your purple sand mani! and that shifting pink one.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2013)

Hallo Ladies! I hope you've started into a fab weekend!

  	That's my current mani, Kiko 428 from their Summer LE with Essence Make it Golden.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hallo Ladies! I hope you've started into a fab weekend!
> 
> That's my current mani, Kiko 428 from their Summer LE with Essence Make it Golden.


  	Very pretty and I think it would be great for Christmas (although we're not anywere close to that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2013)

....Hallo Anneri! Hope you are having a nice weekend too!!!


  	I loveeeeeeeeee your mani.SO beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Hallo Ladies! I hope you've started into a fab weekend!
> 
> That's my current mani, Kiko 428 from their Summer LE with Essence Make it Golden.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful mani, Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Hallo Ladies! I hope you've started into a fab weekend!
> 
> That's my current mani, Kiko 428 from their Summer LE with Essence Make it Golden.


----------



## Corally (Jun 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hallo Ladies! I hope you've started into a fab weekend!  That's my current mani, Kiko 428 from their Summer LE with Essence Make it Golden.


  Lovely mani! And what a coincidence, I'm painting my nails right now with Sephora's Killer Trendsetter and Essence Make It Golden. :lol:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Very pretty and I think it would be great for Christmas (although we're not anywere close to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Christmas was my first thought!  I'm ready lol I hate this heat we r having here in the Bay Area, over 100! I'm not used to it lol!  bring on the Christmas weather! ( I  hate when it's all sunny and bright on Christmas tho,which happens sometimes). I wish i knew where to get the newest essence polishes, that gold one is super pretty!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Yay for your first Enchanted Naughtyp!!!  I have Zoya Ginessa on my toes, and my great toe also has OPI Lights of Emerald City---pretty daring for me[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     but it looks really cute.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] I also had Ginessa on my nails, but I changed it to Dior Sunnies which is so, so pretty.[/COLOR]


 Ohh that sounds pretty cool!!!  I still need to grab the one!  Thank you, I was pretty happy to get it lol. I used it last night over Zoyas Julie. sooo pretty I am hooked for sure lol!   u haul anything lately I haven't been keeping up with the threads since it was finals last week...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I wish i knew where to get the newest essence polishes, that gold one is super pretty!


  	Our summer so far is very dissapointing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We had a couple really hot days and then it rains and it gets cold again (around 20C or 68F) for a couple weeks. I'm not looking forward to christmas wheather yet.


----------



## Corally (Jun 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Naughtyp said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas was my first thought!   I'm ready lol I hate this heat we r having here in the Bay Area, over 100! I'm not used to it lol!  bring on the Christmas weather! ( I hate when it's all sunny and bright on Christmas tho,which happens sometimes).  I wish i knew where to get the newest essence polishes, that gold one is super pretty!
> ...


 I'm actually happy with this weather.. I'm probably the only one but I hate summer. :lol:


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> I'm actually happy with this weather.. I'm probably the only one but I hate summer.


  	Me toooooo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Alright, I don't hate summer as such, but I can't cope with heat.


  	So here's to my Christmas mani!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Me toooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I don't like too much heat, but a couple degrees more and less rain would be nice.


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2013)

Same here....*VERY* dissapointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> *Our summer so far is very dissapointing*
> 
> 
> 
> *We had a couple really hot days and then it rains and it gets cold again* (around 20C or 68F) for a couple weeks. I'm not looking forward to christmas wheather yet.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

MACina said:


> Same here....*VERY* dissapointing


  	I hate the rain most of all (ruins pretty makeup), but today is a pretty nice day.


----------



## MACina (Jun 29, 2013)

It is cold....rainy....just ugly!

  	And definitely NO summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> *I hate the rain most of all* (ruins pretty makeup), but today is a pretty nice day.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2013)

I got this e-mail from Enchanted Polish this morning:

 [h=1]New Color Launch / Restock[/h] 
[h=3]Sunday June 30th @ 11am PST[/h] 
 	www.enchantedpolish.com


 




 Colors:​ 

 
[*=left] 										June 2013 (pictured above) 									
[*=left] 										Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth 									
[*=left] 										Mr. Burgundy 									
[*=left] 										Horizontal Running 									
[*=left] 										Water for Unicorns 									
[*=left] 										Afternoon Delight 									
[*=left] 										Seven Nation Army 									
[*=left] 										Majestic 									
[*=left] 										Purple Roses (pictured below)  									
[*=left] 										Djinn in a Bottle 									
[*=left] 										Ice Castle 									
[*=left] 										Castle on a Cloud 								
 ... and maybe a couple others, or maybe not!​ 
									Introducing:​ 

 
[*=left] 										Enchanted Polish Glass Nail File 								
 Also:​ 

 *Limit 1 per color *on this launch/restock, NO exceptions. 									
 										Make sure your PayPal mailing address is correct. 									
 										All sales are final. 								
 								A note about the summer heat:
								Once you receive your EP's please shake them up and then let them sit for at least 12 hours before use. The polish needs to settle and return to room temperature for best results. 

								THANK YOU SO MUCH! 
								<3 EP


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got this e-mail from Enchanted Polish this morning:  [h=1]New Color Launch / Restock[/h]   [h=3]Sunday June 30th @ 11am PST[/h]   www.enchantedpolish.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2013)

I agree, it's beautiful. I also love Water For Unicorns, that's the blue one that's already up on the website! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> Im def trying to snag Purple Roses!!! sterling roses are my fav so it's a must!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2013)

Corally said:


> I'm actually happy with this weather.. I'm probably the only one but I hate summer.


 *You're not the only one*, but this weather is really sad, I love chilly summers ( 25 ° ), otherwise I feel very bad in fact.
  	BUT I need sun so I can do pretty manis on my toes !


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 29, 2013)

Can't wait for the Enchanted Polish restock tomorrow, so many beautiful colors this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But since i can only get 4 atm i had to choose sadly .. Definitely gonna try to snag Purple Roses, Water for Unicorns, Majestic, and Horizontal Running


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> AWESOME haul per usual CC.  I can't relate to any of these NPs so I will wait patiently for pics & nail sticks. * I love the new Diors*---I've been
> wearing Sunnies for three days w/o a single chip!   Low buy CC?  What might that look like??


  	They're gorgeous aren't they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought Capeline and Créoles yesterday along with Bikini Cheek Creme. Love them all so much, Dior really is my favourite high-end nail polish brand atm


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful Anneri---I can see wearing this with a colorful maxi dress for a date out to dinner!!!


Anneri said:


> Hallo Ladies! I hope you've started into a fab weekend!
> 
> That's my current mani, Kiko 428 from their Summer LE with Essence Make it Golden.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> They're gorgeous aren't they
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Mine too Liz


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

well now I'm kinda sad  the np I really wanted from enchanted aren't showing up on the site anymore! I wanna cry


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

WOW! 






Anitacska said:


> <3 EP


----------



## Honi (Jun 29, 2013)

Orly Black Pixel on my claws today!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> well now I'm kinda sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      I've not yet purchased this brand Naughtyp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Might they bring back the ones you're looking for?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Very pretty claws Honi!!!  I love wearing black NP---it can be so chic anytime of year!!!


Honi said:


> Orly Black Pixel on my claws today!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     I've not yet purchased this brand Naughtyp.  :support: Might they bring back the ones you're looking for? [/COLOR]


 there's a slight chance, she said maybe a few others will be up,maybe not.  So I hope so!!  cuz as much as I like the new colors I liked the other ones better lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Our summer so far is very dissapointing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Oh our's is too PDF.  I long for good weather so I can spend mornings in my hammock reading but it 
     has rained practically everyday the month of June.  It's hard to plan outdoor activities.  Forget 
     outdoor parties-----Everything  seems wet and gross!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Honi said:


> Orly Black Pixel on my claws today!


 I almost got this one but I ended up with the zoya version during the b1g1f at ulta. haven't worn it yet but it's super pretty just like this one! I love your pics


----------



## Honi (Jun 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I almost got this one but I ended up with the zoya version during the b1g1f at ulta. haven't worn it yet but it's super pretty just like this one! I love your pics


  	Im glad you like my pics  I have never tried any Zoyas actually, even though I'd love to. Im just such a big sucker for OPI, ChG and especially Color Club that Zoya tends to get forgotten


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe Llarowe will have them. There's a few I really wanted too that aren't up anymore, but the page seems to be changing all the time, atm not even June 2013 is up!

  	Out of the new colours I will definitely aim for Purple Roses, Majestic and Water for Unicorns, and of course Ice Castle and Castle on a Cloud. I've managed to swap my bathtime duties with my hubby for tomorrow night, so I should be able to sit by the PC at 7 pm and hopefully get those 5.



Naughtyp said:


> well now I'm kinda sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2013)

Forgot to say, I ordered the 3 new pink/red/purple A-England polishes last night. Oops!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Maybe Llarowe will have them. There's a few I really wanted too that aren't up anymore, but the page seems to be changing all the time, atm not even June 2013 is up!  Out of the new colours I will definitely aim for Purple Roses, Majestic and Water for Unicorns, and of course Ice Castle and Castle on a Cloud. I've managed to swap my bathtime duties with my hubby for tomorrow night, so I should be able to sit by the PC at 7 pm and hopefully get those 5.


 Ice Castle is so pretty!!! I want castle on a cloud too! maybe water for unicorns...  I hope llarowe gets the others back  in stock.  I got an email about June. it's being postponed for now...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say, I ordered the 3 new pink/red/purple A-England polishes last night. Oops! :haha:


 they are so pretty!! mine haven't shipped yet from last weekend :/


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 29, 2013)

Well I just quoted so many pretty manis on my phone and my phone randomly  shut off when I was almost done commenting. So ill just say nice mani's everyone! Lol I am not typing all that again.  I put dior Sunnies on for a wedding tomorrow it matches my heels! I can't wait to show you guys.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I put dior Sunnies on for a wedding tomorrow it matches my heels! I can't wait to show you guys.


      OMG.  I'm sure it will look amazing HOB.  I had Sunnies on and it started to chip a little on day 4---that's w/o the Dior Gel Top Coat.  It's so pretty that I didn't want to 
     take it off! This is what happened:



     I was just fooling around, and added OPI When Monkeys Fly.  Sunnies is so gorgeous on its own.  Time for a polish change!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Anneri---I can see wearing this with a colorful maxi dress for a date out to dinner!!!


 *Beautiful mani *Anneri ( sorry, the multicode just won't work ).






Everyone every nail polish addict lol !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  I'm sure it will look amazing HOB.  I had Sunnies on and it started to chip a little on day 4---that's w/o the Dior Gel Top Coat.  It's so pretty that I didn't want to
> take it off! This is what happened:
> 
> 
> ...


  	GREAT, it's a pretty combo !


----------



## MACina (Jun 30, 2013)

Beautiful, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  I'm sure it will look amazing HOB.  I had Sunnies on and it started to chip a little on day 4---that's w/o the Dior Gel Top Coat.  It's so pretty that I didn't want to
> take it off! This is what happened:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     OMG.  I'm sure it will look amazing HOB.  I had Sunnies on and it started to chip a little on day 4---that's w/o the Dior Gel Top Coat.  It's so pretty that I didn't want to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     take it off! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]This is what happened:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]     I was just fooling around, and added OPI When Monkeys Fly.  Sunnies is so gorgeous on its own.  Time for a polish change![/COLOR]


 Love this!!! I do that to save manis too! it helps it last another day or so until I'm ready for a change.  Which color  will u use this time?  I got one more periwinkle polish to use then I'm going for a coral or orange. maybe pink! idk yet lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

I think I forgot to mention that I ordered CG Highlight of my summer and Sun of a peach. I now have all the ones I wanted from the summer collection. now most of my wishlist consists of Picture Polish, Hare and Enchanted , with a few of all the others.   Ny the way I'm kind of mad at myself . there was 3 mac polishes I wanted , but I figured I could grab them alter since they always stick around! Pistachio Cream, Schorching Haute, and Sweet Pop. all sold out even on Nordies! ;(  oh well i guess I didn't want them that bad since I initially passed.... maybe I'll still find some at the CCO one day


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Well I just quoted so many pretty manis on my phone and my phone randomly  shut off when I was almost done commenting. So ill just say nice mani's everyone! Lol I am not typing all that again.  I put dior Sunnies on for a wedding tomorrow it matches my heels! I can't wait to show you guys.


 can't wait to see the pic! I wanna see the heels too lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

All the new manis look great since I was last in the thread. It's fun to see you experimenting Med!

  	Good luck to everyone buying from the Enchanted restock today. I hope we all get what we want!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> All the new manis look great since I was last in the thread. It's fun to see you experimenting Med!  Good luck to everyone buying from the Enchanted restock today. I hope we all get what we want! :cheer:


 I kno it makes me happy that med is expiermenting with glitters! lol  I am still gonna try to grab some enchanted today ( counting down the mins!!!) but I'm sad cuz the ones I really wanted are not up on the site anymore ;(   June was also postponed. so I will update in about an hour lol . Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am still gonna try to grab some enchanted today ( counting down the mins!!!) but I'm sad cuz the ones I really wanted are not up on the site anymore ;( June was also postponed. so I will update in about an hour lol . Good Luck everyone!!


	Yeah I got that announcement, too. You know I was really looking forward to June.  I hope those other colors will be back when she sells June. There were some that I wanted to get as well. I'm also hoping this means the next restock will be sooner instead of at the end of July.

  	OK, I'm back to stalking!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Getting nervous.  I haven't bought from the enchanted site before


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Getting nervous.  I haven't bought from the enchanted site before


 same here!!!! lol  and I'm stuck at work!! my stomach is all jacked up lol . guess I shouldn't have had that second cup of coffee!!!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

The site just went off.  Must be updating!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm nervous too! This is my 2nd time buying from Enchanted's site, but the 1st time was such a blur I don't remember what happened. Lol!
  	Oh, it's about to start!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> The site just went off.  Must be updating!


 ahhhhh!!!! lol this is torture lol I hope she's adding some of the others i wanted!!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Haha.  I wonder why I do this to myself.  I think I just like the high


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm stalking too!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Where is PDF? I thoughts hews gonna stalk this to


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

She was if it didn't interfere with time with her boyfriend.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

It's time!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

Why is it not up yet???


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

Ugh, the site is just rubbish!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

Well that was not pretty, but got Ice Castle, Castle on a Cloud, Water for Unicorns and Purple Roses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Couldn't get Majestic, but never mind.


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Not pretty at all.  I got purple roses and water for unicorns. I want mr burgundy, but it crashed again


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

ok I had to do two orders but I got Purple Roses and Water for Unicorns.  the sites down again is that normal?


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Now everything is sold out. Bummer.  Mr burgundy is the one I really wanted


----------



## MRV (Jun 30, 2013)

I did not get anything! I was holding twice a polish in my cart but was not able to put in a second one. Was not going to order just one. And the site was in error mode most of the time anyways!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 30, 2013)

Omg i am glad that that restock is over and done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Managed to get 4 Enchanteds, i got Water for Unicorns, Purple Roses, Majestic, and Horizontal Running! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see all of you ladies managed to get a few as well


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> I did not get anything! I was holding twice a polish in my cart but was not able to put in a second one. Was not going to order just one. And the site was in error mode most of the time anyways!


  	Oh, i'm very sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was getting all sorts of error messages as well but i kept reloading like crazy. Such a shame Enchanted Polish restocks are always so stressfull, i feel like i aged 10 years during this restock.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

I wanted Majestic but  ill live! was gonna get castle on a cloud but I'll try n grab that later. I'm happy but I really wanted I'm kind of a big deal!! next time   I mean hopefully she makes a similiar color soon!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Me too.  Error messages and reloading and sold out messages the very second it went live.  It's a miracle I managed to snag two.  And I thought llarowe restocks were bad........


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

That was brutal. I'm traumatized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	It wasn't this bad the first time I ordered from Enchanted. But then I was only going for 2 polishes. This time I wanted 8. I managed to get 7.



 		Water for Unicorns 	
 		Mr. Burgundy 	
 		Purple Roses 	
 		Majestic 	
 		Horizontal Running 	
 		Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth 	
 		Afternoon Delight 
 
  	I'm missing Seven Nation Army. It took 3 different orders. I'm worried because I have PayPal receipts for all 3 orders, but only 1 confirmation email from Enchanted. I hope the other 2 orders don't get cancelled.

  	Still, I think this was our first nail polish stalking party. It was fun with the exception of the site crashing.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 30, 2013)

Okay I can't do this polish thing. It's too much. LOL I was only able to get one in my cart and I didn't want to checkout with just one. I eventually did, but I wasn't happy about it. I got Castle on a Cloud, but nearly have RiRi rage about it.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Where is PDF? I thoughts hews gonna stalk this to


  	Dawn I didn't read the email carefully enough. I thought it said there wouldn't be a restock at all, but it turnes out they were just talking about June. I hate that they named it June now cause that was the reason for my confusion
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well I guess it doesn't really matter, because I have much more important things on my mind...have to save a relationship


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Okay I can't do this polish thing. It's too much. LOL I was only able to get one in my cart and I didn't want to checkout with just one. I eventually did, but I wasn't happy about it. I got Castle on a Cloud, but nearly have RiRi rage about it.


	Lol @ RiRi rage! These type of sell outs seem to be an indie polish thing. Enchanted polishes are extremely popular.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dawn I didn't read the email carefully enough. I thought it said there wouldn't be a restock at all, but it turnes out they were just talking about June. I hate that they named it June now cause that was the reason for my confusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's far more important than polish. I hope things work out how you want it to.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's far more important than polish. I hope things work out how you want it to.


  	Thanks, I really hope so too, but it's gonna be hard.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dawn I didn't read the email carefully enough. I thought it said there wouldn't be a restock at all, but it turnes out they were just talking about June. I hate that they named it June now cause that was the reason for my confusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything will get better for you as soon as possible


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks, I really hope so too, but it's gonna be hard.


   I hope it works out for you!  I haven't got an order confirmation from enchanted either, and I'm worried


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> I haven't got an order confirmation from enchanted either, and I'm worried


  	Thanks for the support ladies.
  	Purplemaren I hope you'll get a confirmation soon! I can't wait to see all of the beautiful Enchanted manicures.


----------



## Corally (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> purplemaren said:
> 
> 
> > Where is PDF? I thoughts hews gonna stalk this to
> ...


  Oh PDF  I hope it's gonna be ok. :support:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't got a comfirmation e-mail either, but last time when the site crashed and she oversold by thousands she honoured all the orders. That's how I ended up with 13! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This time the site was awful, kept crashing, giving error messages, kept forever to load pages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy with the 4 I've got, they were the 4 I wanted most. Majestic would've been nice, but it's not that special or interesting to cry over. 

  	Hugs to everyone who feels shattered afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Pinkdollface, good luck with sorting things out. Don't worry to much about missing this restock, at least you didn't age 10 years tonight like the rest of us!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Me too.  Error messages and reloading and sold out messages the very second it went live.  It's a miracle I managed to snag two.  And I thought llarowe restocks were bad........


 I thought stalking for MAC was bad, this was far worse! lol wonder how CC did...


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That was brutal. I'm traumatized. :wtf2:   It wasn't this bad the first time I ordered from Enchanted. But then I was only going for 2 polishes. This time I wanted 8. I managed to get 7.
> 
> Water for Unicorns
> Mr. Burgundy
> ...


   Naughty look, she posted what she got.  Magic practiced fingers ;-)  I just got a shipping confirmation


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

I meant CC has magic practiced fingers


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






purplemaren said:


> *I just got a shipping confirmation*


----------



## Liz2012 (Jun 30, 2013)

I also just received a shipping notification from Enchanted Polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow she's fast this time!


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

I feel like every site has stalking quirks.  I seldom manage to score the first time I stalk a site, so I feel lucky that I did this time.  I stalked llarowe a few times before I managed to get the ones from the time to pretend collection that I wanted.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Dawn I didn't read the email carefully enough. I thought it said there wouldn't be a restock at all, but it turnes out they were just talking about June. I hate that they named it June now cause that was the reason for my confusion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh no! I'm sorry to hear that pdf ;/ I'm having some problems with my bf right now too, but were both so busy we can't even get together to talk about it ;( hope it works out for you girl  Relationships are def not easy! ;/  i kno u also missed out on the polishes,but  there will always be more to come!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Naughty look, she posted what she got.  Magic practiced fingers ;-)  I just got a shipping confirmation


 lol I saw that. I knew you would get em all CC!!! u gotta show me the trick lol  I stopped mid response to take my break lol oops


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> I feel like every site has stalking quirks.  I seldom manage to score the first time I stalk a site, so I feel lucky that I did this time.  I stalked llarowe a few times before I managed to get the ones from the time to pretend collection that I wanted.


 how many times did llarowe restock that collection?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2013)

I think she's only restocked once. I managed to buy them all when they launched on the EP website and she hasn't restocked them since either. Hopefully they will be restocked again, the Beatles ones were available for ages.



Naughtyp said:


> how many times did llarowe restock that collection?


----------



## MACerette (Jun 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> purplemaren said:
> 
> 
> > Where is PDF? I thoughts hews gonna stalk this to
> ...


 I missed it too. We'll live... Hopefully you can work things out. My thoughts are with you pdf....


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

Llarowe first stocked them in may, then just the other week when I got them.  But she was doing two restocks at different times in one day, so it was the "fourth" time, (but only the second day) that I stalked before I got them.  I hope that makes sense, lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

I had to rush off for a meeting that I moved to a later time so I wouldn't miss the restock. I got my shipping notices too. I never got the other two Enchanted email confirmations, so I'm relieved.




Anitacska said:


> I think she's only restocked once. I managed to buy them all when they launched on the EP website and she hasn't restocked them since either. Hopefully they will be restocked again, the Beatles ones were available for ages.


  	I hope I can still get the Beatles collection and some of the other colors she originally had on the website.  I really want Hot Chocolate. Her restocks to me seem pretty random. Are the monthly polishes something that she started in 2013, or was she also doing them in 2012?


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 30, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 







 Well I guess it doesn't really matter, because I have much more important things on my mind...have to save a relationship
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Oh No PDF... I hope everything ends up okay.  Sending you positive energy


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

The Enchanted shipping notices are duds that the website sent out accidentally. We should ignore them, but real shipping notices should go out soon. Saw this info mentioned on the Enchanted Facebook page.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  I'm sure it will look amazing HOB.  I had Sunnies on and it started to chip a little on day 4---that's w/o the Dior Gel Top Coat.  It's so pretty that I didn't want to
> take it off! This is what happened:
> 
> 
> ...


  	    I luv it M. maybe i should get tthat glitter. i dont see curling in your mani.


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The Enchanted shipping notices are duds that the website sent out accidentally. We should ignore them, but real shipping notices should go out soon. Saw this info mentioned on the Enchanted Facebook page.


 Well that's annoying.  Now I still don't even have an order confirmation.


----------



## purplemaren (Jun 30, 2013)

But I'm sure it's fine, and the website is just being weird about emails all around


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> But I'm sure it's fine, and the website is just being weird about emails all around


	The shipping emails are duds, but I think they list our order numbers. I'm thinking that means our orders are in the system.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

Did you guys know that Butter London's fall 2013 collection is available now?!

  	http://www.butterlondon.com/catalog/collections/autumn/winter-2013-collection

  	I want them all (no surprise there) except for Cake-Hole since I already have it. I still haven't finished buying all the colors I want from the summer 2013 collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> I haven't got an order confirmation from enchanted either, and I'm worried


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I luv it M. maybe i should get tthat glitter. i dont see curling in your mani.


      Thank you Kimibos!  After that photo I gently filed the glitter and it made it look like it was embedded in the polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did you guys know that Butter London's fall 2013 collection is available now?!
> 
> http://www.butterlondon.com/catalog/collections/autumn/winter-2013-collection
> 
> I want them all (no surprise there) except for Cake-Hole since I already have it. I still haven't finished buying all the colors I want from the summer 2013 collection.






 I wonder why they included Cake-Hole? That's been around for awhile hasn't it??? I'm interested in a couple of them.


----------



## kimibos (Jun 30, 2013)

-Wow that Enchanted restock sounds awful. congrats to those that got something and if you didnt get anything sorry. but i bet you can get some later.

  	-PDF hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The shipping emails are duds, but I think they list our order numbers. I'm thinking that means our orders are in the system.


thats good cuz I didn't get one lol. I got the paypal confirmations tho so I think I can stop worrying until next restock lol!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

I stumbled across this chart for nail shapes.





  	SOURCE: http://www.beautylish.com/a/vmjxv/best-nail-shape

  	I was also watching a Deborah Lippmann manicure video and she suggested filing your nails to match the natural shape of your cuticles. My nails have a natural squoval shape. I didn't realize it at first, but they do mimic my cuticle shape. The video is long, but very informative.

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xFW-CugUf4


----------



## CartoonChic (Jun 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Dominique---love your new Avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Tomorrow!


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  I'm sure it will look amazing HOB.  I had Sunnies on and it started to chip a little on day 4---that's w/o the Dior Gel Top Coat.  It's so pretty that I didn't want to
> take it off! This is what happened:
> 
> 
> ...








 You are getting the hang of it! Sunnies looks lovely but I have not seen it anywhere.


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I stumbled across this chart for nail shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	My nails are pretty squoval. Can't keep them square as the corners chip. Oval nails might be good, too, but I think they are more difficult to shape than squovals.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i kno u also missed out on the polishes,but there will always be more to come!!


  	Thanks, I hope you can get more time to talk about it with your bf and figure things out. Indeed relationships are not easy, but I don't want to give up on this one. We've been together for 6 years and 3 months with a break of 7 months halfway.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I stumbled across this chart for nail shapes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you for sharing CartoonChic, this is useful !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 1, 2013)

Noooooo! We missed Hare Bisbee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hare had a flash restock on June 28th and she reformulated 2 older colors as well. That was the day my power went out because of really bad thunderstorms. I'm signed up for newsletters, but didn't get anything about it. She says that the colors will be restocked again and that stockists will get it too. I think she's working on Llarowe's order now.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2013)

Got my 3 OPI Liquid Sand polishes: The Impossible, Tiffany Case and Jinx. Pretty!


----------



## MACina (Jul 1, 2013)

Sooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Tiffany Case is my fave!!!


Anitacska said:


> Got my 3 OPI Liquid Sand polishes: The Impossible, Tiffany Case and Jinx. Pretty!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Got my 3 OPI Liquid Sand polishes: The Impossible, Tiffany Case and Jinx. Pretty!


  	Great haul! I LOVE Jinx, it's the most beautiful Liquid Sand nail polish OPI made so far imo


----------



## Corally (Jul 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Got my 3 OPI Liquid Sand polishes: The Impossible, Tiffany Case and Jinx. Pretty!


  Jinx is gorgeous! I still want it.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 1, 2013)

The older I get the less I like the heat. 23 is my perfect temperature.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2013)

I also prefer no more than 25. We had about 26-27 here yesterday and it was too hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate hot Hungarian summers, much prefer the British climate, except when it's muggy and my hair goes wild! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






lyseD said:


> The older I get the less I like the heat. 23 is my perfect temperature.


----------



## Honi (Jul 1, 2013)

I have (For some reason) been looking at 80's fashion and 80's tv shows today so I was totally inspired to do something 80s-like and when i become bored you know I turn to attempting nail art, so here it is!


----------



## MACina (Jul 1, 2013)

...looks stunning, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Honi said:


> I have (For some reason) been looking at 80's fashion and 80's tv shows today so I was totally inspired to do something 80s-like and when i become bored you know I turn to attempting nail art, so here it is!


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> I have (For some reason) been looking at 80's fashion and 80's tv shows today so I was totally inspired to do something 80s-like and when i become bored you know I turn to attempting nail art, so here it is!


  	I love the glow in the middle!


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2013)

My laptop is wonky again so I cut the posts in case it crashes down. Some haul pics.

  	Have you seen the L'Oréal Miss Pop Collection? I got 2 polishes from the collection (L-R): Paradise Flower, and Island in the Sun (and French Riviera because they had B2GOF)






  	And today I went to this mall where I found discounted Chanel Blue Rebel and EL Enchanted Garnet (should've gone there earlier...)






  	And then I went to Inglot. I have not really bought anything from them in years, but now I had to. They were selling these round tester pans (all unused of course) because they (= the round ones) are going to be discontinued. I jumped on the green(ish)s:






  	This entire lot was 27 Euros!!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

Here is the post at their website.

http://www.harepolish.com/2013/06/bisbee-20-leap-light-year-star-tropics.html

  	it kind of SUCKs  that its a different version. beautiful but why cant she make the original! please nikole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i will be getting all those 3 plus dead man's bones in their next restock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i got 7 hares today and i love them. also the WTF from scofflaw? and a smitten polish too. both gorgeous. 
  	i have pics of all the 5 hares i got first. i got a new phone and dont know how to upload the images to my computer. i have to get my brother in a break so he can teach me.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Have you seen the L'Oréal Miss Pop Collection? I got 2 polishes from the collection (L-R): Paradise Flower, and Island in the Sun (and French Riviera because they had B2GOF)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	those l'oreal look gorgeous. the blue chanel looks cool too. im glad you can get those cheaper! amaxing scores!
  	i want the first 2 shadows in the top left. enjoy your shadows!
  	We all seem to be buying less mac with time.


----------



## Honi (Jul 1, 2013)

MRV: The glow comes from my trusty old Gosh Rainbow, too beautiful! Ive been eying the Miss Pop NP's but went home and googled Island in the sun and didnt like what i saw  Paradise Flower was already sold out, boo!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Here is the post at their website.
> 
> http://www.harepolish.com/2013/06/bisbee-20-leap-light-year-star-tropics.html
> 
> ...


  	I see she changed the glitter in Bisbee. The reason why Bisbee has been out of stock for so long was because the glitter in the old Bisbee started curling after a while. Maybe this was the only solution to prevent this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the older version with the big hexes in it alot more as well, and i don't have that one either


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I see she changed the glitter in Bisbee. The reason why Bisbee has been out of stock for so long was because the glitter in the old Bisbee started curling after a while. Maybe this was the only solution to prevent this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ohhh that makes sense. i wouldnt want curling but the big glitters look better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lets hope we can score the 2.0 version.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohhh that makes sense. i wouldnt want curling but the big glitters look better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	They sure do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She also added little squares to the 2.0 version, really not a fan of those. Oh well ..


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> My laptop is wonky again so I cut the posts in case it crashes down. Some haul pics.
> 
> Have you seen the L'Oréal Miss Pop Collection? I got 2 polishes from the collection (L-R): Paradise Flower, and Island in the Sun (and French Riviera because they had B2GOF)
> 
> ...








27 € !  That's what I call the greatest haul of all ! Love the L'Oréal, Enchanted Garnet and Blue Rebel, I have the Chanel Jeans, I should wear them more often, they're really pretty. Enchanted garnet is a beautiful red, and I also love the l'Oréal bottles, very nice ! So, bravo !


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> They sure do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i do like the look of tropic tho. the square silver/white glitters.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2013)

Ooh I love Paradise Flower! I wonder if we'll get it here. Looks like the pink DL mermaid polish though...



MRV said:


> My laptop is wonky again so I cut the posts in case it crashes down. Some haul pics.
> 
> Have you seen the L'Oréal Miss Pop Collection? I got 2 polishes from the collection (L-R): Paradise Flower, and Island in the Sun (and French Riviera because they had B2GOF)
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2013)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> I have (For some reason) been looking at 80's fashion and 80's tv shows today so I was totally inspired to do something 80s-like and when i become bored you know I turn to attempting nail art, so here it is!


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> My laptop is wonky again so I cut the posts in case it crashes down. Some haul pics.
> 
> Have you seen the L'Oréal Miss Pop Collection? I got 2 polishes from the collection (L-R): Paradise Flower, and Island in the Sun (and French Riviera because they had B2GOF)
> 
> ...


  	Those loreal bottles are cute! You're going to love Rebel.. makes me want to wear it again.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's my Sunnies mani to match my heels. I added the heels for Naughty


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2013)

Me neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have loads of them though... 



honey on boost said:


> what?! IS that glitter I see on those tips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Those loreal bottles are cute! You're going to love Rebel.. makes me want to wear it again.


  	Thanks, nice to know!


----------



## MRV (Jul 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here's my Sunnies mani to match my heels. I added the heels for Naughty








 Sunnies and those heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I could not even stand on them!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Too bad about those glitters. Looks like Bisbee 1.0 has the same glitters as Pegasus and A+ (both of which I got today, too) but in yellow gold. Guess only the silver glitters work then.
> 
> Thanks, Kimibos! I'll enjoy them all! @MAC - kind of true - at least until my Taboo bomb explodes later this week
> 
> ...


  	i didnt think about that too. i wore both pegasus and A+ and they were both amazing. im happy you got them. 
  	LOL at mac. so far i havent purchased a thing from taboo. but i may get adore and the brush. im not in a hurry tho. 
  	Have fun later this week with taboo!! 

  	i saw that, by request was amazing last year. cant wait to see the new shades.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks. I can stop lemming it then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Too bad about those glitters. Looks like Bisbee 1.0 has the same glitters as Pegasus and A+ (both of which I got today, too) but in yellow gold. Guess only the silver glitters work then.
> 
> DMB looks nice, too!
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here's my Sunnies mani to match my heels. I added the heels for Naughty :bouquet:


 Sexy!!! I love the way you set up your pics  thank you for sharing!! :eyelove:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks, I hope you can get more time to talk about it with your bf and figure things out. Indeed relationships are not easy, but I don't want to give up on this one. We've been together for 6 years and 3 months with a break of 7 months halfway.


 thanks . I've been with mine for 5 years 7 months :/ were sorta on a break right now...   





purplemaren said:


> Llarowe first stocked them in may, then just the other week when I got them.  But she was doing two restocks at different times in one day, so it was the "fourth" time, (but only the second day) that I stalked before I got them.  I hope that makes sense, lol


 yup I understand!! I got my ice castle on the second restock of the day  





CartoonChic said:


> I had to rush off for a meeting that I moved to a later time so I wouldn't miss the restock. I got my shipping notices too. I never got the other two Enchanted email confirmations, so I'm relieved.    That's exactly why I didn't give up when I kept getting error messages. I remember you posting about her site crashing before and overselling polishes, but that she still honored orders. I'm glad that you shared your experience. Otherwise I probably would've given up.     Lol! Well, I played a lot of video games, so I guess I got fast fingers from doing that. Pushing buttons on those controllers can be tricky. I also have a super fast internet connection and a comfortable mouse. If I was trying to order on my phone, forget it. I wouldn't have gotten anything.    I hope I can still get the Beatles collection and some of the other colors she originally had on the website.  I really want Hot Chocolate. Her restocks to me seem pretty random. Are the monthly polishes something that she started in 2013, or was she also doing them in 2012?


 I want Hot chocolate too!!! it's so pretty and I'm not really Into browns but I love that one and the name. I think she was doing it in 2012 as well, I've seen both November and December.  ya I was on my phone since I was at work. maybe next time I can be on the computer!  I think the Riri waiting room fiasco helped prep me for the enchanted restocks lol I just kept trying I wouldn't give up! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> -Wow that Enchanted restock sounds awful. congrats to those that got something and if you didnt get anything sorry. but i bet you can get some later.  -PDF hope everything turns out fine.


 it wasn't bad enough to make me not try again lol after the riri drama this was nothing lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Thanks Dominique---love your new Avy[/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks MACina[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     And you let me come to that conclusion on my own---like you were doing this all along:shock: ?   Really Naughtyp????   I thought you had my back![/COLOR]ooh:             [COLOR=0000FF]Yeah?  One day you'll all be saying, "Oh no, we've cerated a glitter monster."[/COLOR]:thud:        :fluffy: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks Naughtyp---you sound like a proud mother!:haha: [/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]    I'm glad those who were able to, got what they wanted, and so sorry those who did not, missed out.  I think I'll sit on the sidelines until the company[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    decides to bring their [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]crashing web site up to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]date where it can handle large volumes of traffic.   I've had enough with MAC's technological glitches.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    For now I'll stick to products that are more readily available and easily [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]accessible.  Nevertheless, I'll enjoy the beautiful polishes through all of your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    swatches and manis!! [/COLOR]         [COLOR=0000FF]Sorry MRV[/COLOR] :support:            :nono:  [COLOR=0000FF]Now, now CC--is this what slowing down looks like, or does that start tomorrow????:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     Not good MissTT---I'm with you--it is too much.  Besides which, rage ages you![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     To you PDF----I wish you strength in dealing with this matter and hope the outcome is a successful one.  [/COLOR]:hug:


 aww sorry med I was sure I mentioned it in the thread before! before you were into glitters I think. I love seeing how much we have all grown out collections by trying new things


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I stumbled across this chart for nail shapes.
> 
> SOURCE: http://www.beautylish.com/a/vmjxv/best-nail-shape  I was also watching a Deborah Lippmann manicure video and she suggested filing your nails to match the natural shape of your cuticles. My nails have a natural squoval shape. I didn't realize it at first, but they do mimic my cuticle shape. The video is long, but very informative.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xFW-CugUf4


 gonna hve to watch the video on my break  thanks for sharing , my nails grow I to  round/almond shapes.   I am not feelin the BL fall collection .... maybe the blue one and cake hope but mehh kind boring to me!  this is good for my wallet tho lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think she's only restocked once. I managed to buy them all when they launched on the EP website and she hasn't restocked them since either. Hopefully they will be restocked again, the Beatles ones were available for ages.


 oh ok. hope I can grab some next restock!  love the opi sands u got too!! I wanted the I possible for the stars but I didn't grab it. oh well, Im on the lookout for a star glitter now


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> this is good for my wallet tho lol


  	    same here, its like they ran out of ideas. i cant even believe a brand like them would put such colors as a fall collection.


----------



## lilinah (Jul 1, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> I have not tried the majority of the brands here, and I usually let my favorite nail tech do my nails, because I am such a klutz.
> 
> I'm just diving in. I have a small collection now. I do have a wish list at Llarowe...
> 
> ...


  	...and then i could not resist and did my right thumb with
  	6. Deborah Lippmann _Across the Universe_

  	This has a dark jelly base with turquoise micro glitter and varied large glitters in light turquoise and grass green. It's gorgeous in the bottle, but I was dubious about how it would go on. I've tried other polishes with large glitters that were a real pain in the patootie to apply. And then without a top coat they would catch on things. But this went on easily and looks really good. Because of the big glitters, it isn't quite as smooth like the cremes and frosts, but it's actually smooth-ish, with a hint of dimensionality and doesn't require a top coat.

  	Deborah Lippmann _Mermaid's Dream_, on the other hand, was a little tricky. It has an almost sandy texture (although it isn't one of those new "sand" textured polishes) and when i did a second coat it got kinda lumpy and had textured stuff sticking up. I find i have better luck with just one coat of the Mermaid.

  	I'm such a novice - i've never even had my nails done professionally, and i've tended to do my nails only once or twice a year, around the winter holidays, at the most. I'll be taking it all off before i go camping - but i'm going to put clear stuff on my nails to kinda protect them.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

_

 

 

 

_
_Maybelline Dotty- both my dad and brother told me it was a Halloween mani when i asked if they liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Hare Midnight Summer Night over 1 coat  l'oreal Berry nice. very difficult to photograph (VDP)_
_Hare A+ over 1 coat of CG Ponsettia  VDP_
_

 

 

_
_my mom wearing Hare Hooky at the Hamlet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
_Maybelline Drops of jade topped with one coat of CG Keepin it teal_
_Hare Afterglow over 1 coat of Essie butler please VDP (todays and tomorrows mani)_


_

 

_
_what i got today _
_After Glow / Own your Opulence / Asteroid Turf / Golden Years / Cosmos Blossom_
_Heat Plague / Oceans Of Alloy / WTF/ Watch out for that Reef_
_Some Julep from July_


----------



## kimibos (Jul 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 

 		 			I'm just diving in. I have a small collection now. I do have a wish list at Llarowe...
 		 			I just did my nails, my moon is in Gemini and when faced with a choice, i'll just take one of each! So i have on 6 different polishes:
 		 			1. minty green creme (was on 2, right hand, but i took it off one)
 		 			2. Deborah Lippmann _Mermaid's Dream_ (matte mint with silver micro-glitter, teal flecks and a vaguely sandy texture) (on 2 nails, right hand)
 		 			3. Orly _Halley's Comet_ (aqua duochrome - it sort of has glitter - it looks glittery - but i don't feel glitter - and it went on like a dream) (on 2 nails, L & R)
 		 			4. Sally Hansen HD Hi Definition _Spectrum_ (frosted teal) (on 2 nails, L & R)
 		 			5. OPI _Fly_ (teal creme) (on 2 nails, left hand)
 		 			and...
 		 			...and then i could not resist and did my right thumb with
 		 			6. Deborah Lippmann _Across the Universe_

 		 			I'm such a novice - i've never even had my nails done professionally, and i've tended to do my nails only once or twice a year, around the winter holidays, at the most. I'll be taking it all off before i go camping - but i'm going to put clear stuff on my nails to kinda protect them.


  	   i like this idea. i never thought about wearing skittles with different textures and colors.i feel like you should post a pic. i want to see your mani it sounds cool and illl copy it soon .
  	 same here  i have never had my nails done at a salon. i just learned at home, got some tricks and tips from youtube, and im all set. 


  	** a story short. a couple of years ago, i went to a salon to buy a opi polish and they asian man, the owner wanted to hire me, he asked me if i did my own nails and wouldnt let go of my hands. my friend couldnt stop laughing, she knew i was a NPA.  i had to tell him several times i was just high school student, that i had no nail tech license and my parents didnt allow me to work. he really really wanted to hire me.


----------



## MACina (Jul 1, 2013)

....the Miss Pop polishes look gorgeous!!!

  	Haven' t seen them here yet.


MRV said:


> My laptop is wonky again so I cut the posts in case it crashes down. Some haul pics.
> 
> Have you seen the L'Oréal Miss Pop Collection? I got 2 polishes from the collection (L-R): Paradise Flower, and Island in the Sun (and French Riviera because they had B2GOF)
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 1, 2013)

.....wow, love your mani and the heels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Here's my Sunnies mani to match my heels. I added the heels for Naughty


----------



## MACina (Jul 1, 2013)

....beautiful manis, kimibos!


	Aaaaaaaaand awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i like this idea. i never thought about wearing skittles with different textures and colors.i feel like you should post a pic. i want to see your mani it sounds cool and illl copy it soon .
> same here  i have never had my nails done at a salon. i just learned at home, got some tricks and tips from youtube, and im all set.
> 
> 
> ** a story short. a couple of years ago, i went to a salon to buy a opi polish and they asian man, the owner wanted to hire me, he asked me if i did my own nails and wouldnt let go of my hands. my friend couldnt stop laughing, she knew i was a NPA.  i had to tell him several times i was just high school student, that i had no nail tech license and my parents didnt allow me to work. he really really wanted to hire me.


  	That's such cute story
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And what an amazing complement! I love your manis, you have beautiful nails!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh my, just seen swatches of the OPI San Francisco collection and I love Alcatraz...Rocks and Peace&Love&OPI! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Links: http://www.labmuffin.com/2013/06/opi-san-francisco-swatches-and_24.html and http://www.labmuffin.com/2013/06/opi-san-francisco-swatches-and_17.html

  	Plus pics about the Mariah Carey holiday collection and the breast cancer awareness collection! http://polishinfatuated.blogspot.co.uk/2013/05/an-opi-san-francisco-breakfast-event.html


----------



## MACina (Jul 2, 2013)

Information on the *Essie Fall Collection* on _*beautezine.com*_:

http://www.beautezine.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-photos-information/


----------



## Honi (Jul 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-photos-information/


  	Bottle shots + swatcharoo!

http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/07/02/essie-fall-2013-collection/


----------



## MACina (Jul 2, 2013)

.....Thank you!!!


Honi said:


> Bottle shots + swatcharoo!
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/07/02/essie-fall-2013-collection/


----------



## Honi (Jul 2, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....Thank you!!!


  	I feel like i need that duochrome  I'm a sucker for anything duochrome.. or holographic. Or sparkly.


----------



## MACina (Jul 2, 2013)

Me too! It looks soooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> *I feel like i need that duochrome*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








....same here!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm exactly the same. I do think Peace&Love& OPI is prettier than the Essie duochrome though.



Honi said:


> I feel like i need that duochrome  I'm a sucker for anything duochrome.. or holographic. Or sparkly.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, very pretty and classy collection !


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh my, just seen swatches of the OPI San Francisco collection and I love Alcatraz...Rocks and Peace&Love&OPI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous swatches, thanks for sharing Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I definitely will be needing Peace&Love&OPI and Alcatraz...Rocks


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 2, 2013)

Honi said:


> Bottle shots + swatcharoo!
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/07/02/essie-fall-2013-collection/


  	I was gonna pass until I saw the swatches. Now I'll get Cashmere Bathroom.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 2, 2013)

Honi said:


> Bottle shots + swatcharoo!
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/07/02/essie-fall-2013-collection/


  	Cashmere Bathrobe and Vested Interest for me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Ughh, does it ever end?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2013)

Nope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> Cashmere Bathrobe and Vested Interest for me please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nope!


  	Lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 2, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you! They were so high I had to switch shoes for the reception
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	At least you were prepared with another set to wear! =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love ur manis and ur hauls!
  	I am so jealous of your long prefect nails. I wish I had that much space to paint lol!
  	Hooky looks cute on your mom! =)


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 2, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a real shipping notice from enchanted?


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2013)

No. I was sad to hear the one sent was fake. If it wasn't for here I wouldn't have known that. I was actually impressed after the debacle but am a little let down again. You NP ladies are troopers! That ws some Black Friday madness.


----------



## lilinah (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a million miles behind on reading this board. And just start drooling every time i see pics of everyone's hauls!

  	I reorganized and inventoried my nail polishes. I keep my makeup by color - Warm, Neutral, Cool. But i now have my polishes organized by Creme, Frost, Glitter. I need to go on a frost no-buy for a while - that box is about to explode because it's so full. And I have so few cremes, that i have my nail basics - base & top coats & quick dries - and treatments in the same box with them, as well as my lovely new glitter top coats.

  	I need some more cremes. I have about a little over dozen cremes in the following shades:
  	--- nude (several different shades, from browny to pinky)
  	--- chartreuse
  	--- olive green
  	--- mint green (about 4 variations)
  	--- teal
  	--- periwinkle blue
  	--- blue violet (pale, light, and medium-dark)

  	Yes, i don't have many standard colors. The first nail polishes i got, back in the mid-70s when my fingernails finally grew out, after being a long time nail biter, were periwinkle blue, mint green, and a frosted navy.

  	I'm planning to get a coral and a light denim blue. Other than that i'm not sure... I've never worn red or pink or orange nails, so getting a coral will be a big deal for me. I need to think about what colors will look good under my new glitter top coats - all of which have violet in them...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 2, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Has anyone gotten a real shipping notice from enchanted?


  no I haven't got anything other than my Paypal but it lists the np I ordered so I'm sure it's gonna take awhile before we get them :/ oh well at least we know they are on the way.


----------



## MRV (Jul 3, 2013)

Honi said:


> Bottle shots + swatcharoo!
> 
> http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/07/02/essie-fall-2013-collection/


  	Thank you for the links! I like more than I thought I would.Alcatraz...Rocks and Peace&Love&OPI, the ugly browns and most sands (so many coming out!) + the glitter/shiny Mariahs!


  	Here's my current mani: P&J #032 Caribbean. I just love my P&Js! It's my 3rd day wearing it, no chipping!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm wearing a very similar colour too! It's Color Club Abyss with Models Own Disco Heaven glitter gradient. The MO polish has some teal and bluee glitters as well as lots of gold, so it looks very good with the teal base. Sadly no sunshine again today, so can't show off the glitter at its best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















MRV said:


> Here's my current mani: P&J #032 Caribbean. I just love my P&Js! It's my 3rd day wearing it, no chipping!


----------



## MACina (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful manis, MRV and Anitacska 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing a very similar colour too! It's Color Club Abyss with Models Own Disco Heaven glitter gradient. The MO polish has some teal and bluee glitters as well as lots of gold, so it looks very good with the teal base. Sadly no sunshine again today, so can't show off the glitter at its best.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 3, 2013)

I just removed last weeks mani and I thought to share the pictures.  I hope I do this correctly

  	So on my nails is Estee Lauder's Chaos and on my ring finger is Hits Zeus.  I took pictures in the sunlight and also in shaded light.  Pardon my eczema on ring finger {in particular} I am so self conscious about it!  and my cuticles look like horrendously bad so please be nice.  It has been 6 days since I did my nails last so there is minor tip wear, horrid cuticles, and a wee bit of chipping but I really  like these colors,  Estee Lauder's Chaos in particular does not seem to have many pictures online and I did not take great ones.  This is only the second time I have tried taking pictures of my nails


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> Maybe I should start wearing skittles, too. You can admire more polishes at the same time and work on those untrieds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  	Multiquote doesn't work,  hello everybody !

  	Pretty manis as always !


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 3, 2013)

T has reviews of the new Hares! (reformulated ones)


http://www.temptalia.com/hare-polis...-lacquers-reviews-photos-swatches#more-121956


----------



## lilinah (Jul 3, 2013)

My nail "do" wasn't toooooo skittles-y, since everything was in the same color family. But right now my nails are nekkid!

  	I'll be cooking over charcoal for 4 days - and not briquettes in a grill - but lump charcoal (looks like the pieces of the wood it was) in various sorts of braziers and fire pits in medieval re-creation pots. Besides looking inappropriate, i was concerned about melting or burning my polish. So i stripped my nails last night. And i'm sure the camping trip will wreck my nails, anyway - they'll get all bent, chipped, and broken. Oh, well...

  	Got MAC Sweet Pop Nail Lacquer yesterday - from what i read it was decent and it's a color that will look ok on my fingers - a pale peach creme, not too warm.

  	Still need to get a coral creme - i want one that's not too red and leans a bit cool / pink. Any recommendations?

  	I will be off-line until Monday. Hope everyone who's American has a great 4th of July holiday. And for everyone else, i hope your July 4 is pleasant and you have a great weekend!


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 3, 2013)

I think I might like a-England better than enchanted.  Their polishes are slightly more subtle, and then suddenly BAM!, they take your breath away.  They are somehow "meatier".  I love them both.  Haha, a bottle of wine may o may not be fueling this post


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

So far everything is reasonably under control. Since I came here I got 3 Catrice polishes, 1 Max Factor, my first 2 Essies, my first two Zoyas and my first Color Club.

  	Catrice is a budget brand. I got one gorgeous goldish colour (probably close to DL Believe I think), but during the first pedi and mani I obviously tightened the lid a bit too much and it broke. Straight in the garbage. Boo.

  	Yesterday I received my first ebay order from a seller recommended by Buick.
  	I got
  	Eternal Beauty - Color Club
  	Ivanka - Zoya
  	Charla - Zoya
  	Boom Boom Room - Essie
  	Saturday Disco Fever - Essie

  	The polishes I got before that are Fantasy Fire - Max Factor, GlamoureX Factor (which I chucked in the bin alas), Genius in The Bottle and I believe The Monkey Gets Funky all three by Catrice...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Has anyone gotten a real shipping notice from enchanted?


  	I saw this morning that i've gotten my shipping notice yesterday, so hopefully my order will be here somewhere next week 
  	Did any of you ladies received theirs too in the meanwhile?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I just removed last weeks mani and I thought to share the pictures.  I hope I do this correctly
> 
> So on my nails is Estee Lauder's Chaos and on my ring finger is Hits Zeus.  I took pictures in the sunlight and also in shaded light.  Pardon my eczema on ring finger {in particular} I am so self conscious about it!  and my cuticles look like horrendously bad so please be nice.  It has been 6 days since I did my nails last so there is minor tip wear, horrid cuticles, and a wee bit of chipping but I really  like these colors,  Estee Lauder's Chaos in particular does not seem to have many pictures online and I did not take great ones.  This is only the second time I have tried taking pictures of my nails


  	Lovely manis ladies!


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 4, 2013)

I just got my shipment notification from enchanted as well.  Woohoo!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2013)

Dear Med, all the best to you on your birthday! Hope you have a GREAT one! Enjoy this spa!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Medgal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 Hope you'll have a wonderful day ​


----------



## Corally (Jul 4, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MED!! arty2::cheers:


----------



## Honi (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy biiirthday Medgal!  May it be filled with cake, sprinkles, unicorns and nailpolishes!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2013)

A mani in Medgal's honour: BL All Hail the Queen! (And HC so so sequin):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I even got some compliments about it - from my depiladora, of all people!


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Med!:bouquet::cheer:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2013)

Medgal!


----------



## MACina (Jul 4, 2013)

*Medgal*






*Iwish you all the happiness in the world*





*Have a wonderful day*


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

So nice of you to share this with us CC!  I like the square shape but much shorter---you know, like HOB's nails.  I immediately looked down at my cuticles and they are perfectly oval. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Here's my Sunnies mani to match my heels. I added the heels for Naughty


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy birthday lady Medgal~~may it be filled with much love and laughter and oh yeah NP

  	and hey how can you tell when it is somebody's birthdate?


----------



## MRV (Jul 4, 2013)

Med!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

I love that story Kimibos---a real testament to your talent---even back then!!!!


kimibos said:


> i like this idea. i never thought about wearing skittles with different textures and colors.i feel like you should post a pic. i want to see your mani it sounds cool and illl copy it soon .
> same here  i have never had my nails done at a salon. i just learned at home, got some tricks and tips from youtube, and im all set.
> 
> 
> ** a story short. a couple of years ago, i went to a salon to buy a opi polish and they asian man, the owner wanted to hire me, he asked me if i did my own nails and wouldnt let go of my hands. my friend couldnt stop laughing, she knew i was a NPA.  i had to tell him several times i was just high school student, that i had no nail tech license and my parents didnt allow me to work. he really really wanted to hire me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow ladies---a NPA doesn't stand a chance around here.  Oddly, I really like Muir, Muir On the Wall and at least three of those Essies were just made for me!


MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-photos-information/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes, Lilinah----if I can add glitter, you can add coral. 



  Since you have several nudes, why not start with a pale peach and move to coral if & when you start to
     adjust to the additional color?


lilinah said:


> I'm a million miles behind on reading this board. And just start drooling every time i see pics of everyone's hauls!
> 
> I reorganized and inventoried my nail polishes. I keep my makeup by color - Warm, Neutral, Cool. But i now have my polishes organized by Creme, Frost, Glitter. I need to go on a frost no-buy for a while - that box is about to explode because it's so full. And I have so few cremes, that i have my nail basics - base & top coats & quick dries - and treatments in the same box with them, as well as my lovely new glitter top coats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

GORGEOUS manis MRV & Anitacska!!!!






Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing a very similar colour too! It's Color Club Abyss with Models Own Disco Heaven glitter gradient. The MO polish has some teal and bluee glitters as well as lots of gold, so it looks very good with the teal base. Sadly no sunshine again today, so can't show off the glitter at its best.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Tropics is really pretty






Naughtyp said:


> T has reviews of the new Hares! (reformulated ones)
> 
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/hare-polis...-lacquers-reviews-photos-swatches#more-121956


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

I rather like your mani---and the accent nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please don't be shy or awkward about your cuticles and rash.  We've all had 'stuff' too.  Glad you're  comfortable
     enough here to share!


elkaknits said:


> I just removed last weeks mani and I thought to share the pictures.  I hope I do this correctly
> 
> So on my nails is Estee Lauder's Chaos and on my ring finger is Hits Zeus.  I took pictures in the sunlight and also in shaded light.  Pardon my eczema on ring finger {in particular} I am so self conscious about it!  and my cuticles look like horrendously bad so please be nice.  It has been 6 days since I did my nails last so there is minor tip wear, horrid cuticles, and a wee bit of chipping but I really  like these colors,  Estee Lauder's Chaos in particular does not seem to have many pictures online and I did not take great ones.  This is only the second time I have tried taking pictures of my nails


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

GREAT haul MACerette!  Looking forward to seeing your manis!!   ENJOY!!


MACerette said:


> So far everything is reasonably under control. Since I came here I got 3 Catrice polishes, 1 Max Factor, my first 2 Essies, my first two Zoyas and my first Color Club.
> 
> Catrice is a budget brand. I got one gorgeous goldish colour (probably close to DL Believe I think), but during the first pedi and mani I obviously tightened the lid a bit too much and it broke. Straight in the garbage. Boo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2013)

Ooh, haven't looked in here for a while...

  	Medgal - Happy Birthday!! May you stay as fabulous as you are forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	HOB - I love the heels and the mani.


  	Haven't hauled any polish lately, I'm saving for the fall collections (Guerlain, YSL, Chanel). I only got a Sally Hansen Sugar Coat polish in the mail. For whatever reason they're sending me press samples even though I didn't blog for 2 or 3 years, lol. But hey, I'm not complaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The formula on that one is really nice, but I'm still not sure how I feel about textured polishes.

  	I had a crappy day, went to the doctor but he wasn't that helpful. Other than he wanting me to get a laparoscopy, which I'm not down with. Yet. My toothache is back too, so I need something to cheer me up. I placed a huge skincare and organic herbs & tea & oils order, but I feel like I need more retail therapy.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey, posted something especially for you in the TT thread! *nudges* (If you still need retail therapy.) I hope you get better soon!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I hope you get better soon!


  	Thank you 
  	Yes, I saw it! It looks super pretty. I went straight to the Douglas site to see if they still have it. They have ONE left which is sitting in my cart, but I *think* it would be too shimmery for me to get a lot of use out of it. If I didn't have Silver Birch already I'd buy it.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2013)

It's much better than SB in my opinion. Much better texture and the colour is nicer too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Wow---you all know how to make a gal feel really special.  This is a real milestone BD for me (60) but don't let that get around. Our little secret 



 I feel hugely
    blessed and amazingly privileged.  *THANK YOU ALL!!!!  *


MACina said:


> *Medgal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you Naynadine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  So sorry you're feeling un-well.  You need to meet me at the spa---get you fixed up in no time!!  I'm with you. It seems as though I
     haven't hauled NP in eons, although it was only last month that I over-hauled NP.  I finally got my backordered DL, Do the Mermaid.  Hope you feel better soon---
     take care of you!!!!






Naynadine said:


> Ooh, haven't looked in here for a while...
> 
> Medgal - Happy Birthday!! May you stay as fabulous as you are forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Ooh, haven't looked in here for a while...
> 
> Medgal - Happy Birthday!! May you stay as fabulous as you are forever.
> 
> ...


  	Teeth are so painful, have you tried a simple receipe : sodium bicarbonate mixed with hydrogen peroxide 10, only twice a week ( thursday, friday evening for example ). It works to prevent infectious issues, but is not to be used every day. Rinse carefully ( the taste is not very good sorry ).
  	Take care !


----------



## MissTT (Jul 4, 2013)

All the '0's are big ones, Medgal. Happy birthday! Hopefully they never make you leave the spa. (I'm imagining that jelly feeling from being super relaxed.)


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys remember me mentioning this long ago LE Revlon called Cherry Bomb?  I think somebody asked for a picture and I have been trying since yesterday afternoon to get a good one but alas it is driving my camera crazy.  I am in no way getting the pink cast to it but I will spam you alls with pictures.  The last one is obviously in the shade as well as out of focus but it shows the pink really well and the first is indoors.  I can't begin to show all the shimmerrificness of this polish


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Anneri, I meant  to acknowledge this mani!!  I just _*love*_ it---and I feel honored!  Thank you! 






MissTT said:


> All the '0's are big ones, Medgal. Happy birthday! Hopefully they never make you leave the spa. (I'm imagining that jelly feeling from being super relaxed.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

_*Very*_ pretty pinkish red mani!!!!


elkaknits said:


> You guys remember me mentioning this long ago LE Revlon called Cherry Bomb?  I think somebody asked for a picture and I have been trying since yesterday afternoon to get a good one but alas it is driving my camera crazy.  I am in no way getting the pink cast to it but I will spam you alls with pictures.  The last one is obviously in the shade as well as out of focus but it shows the pink really well and the first is indoors.  I can't begin to show all the shimmerrificness of this polish


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 4, 2013)

thank you ~~ I actually spent an hour today looking for Love Goddess to wear with it. Not an exact match I am sure but the same sort of feel


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Med!!!! I hope u r having a wonderful time!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh I love, love, love your manis Naughtyp!  I opened the page, saw this and couldn't help but smile.  NP does that to us right?  Your clutch matches your NP & your 
     car??  Please tell me that's not a small animal in your hand in that last pic!!


Naughtyp said:


> Happy birthday Med!!!! I hope u r having a wonderful time!! <3


      Thank you Naughtyp!!!  It's actually Sunday but I'm getting ready early


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Oh I love, love, love your manis Naughtyp!  I opened the page, saw this and couldn't help but smile.  NP does that to us right?  Your clutch matches your NP & your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     car??  Please tell me that's [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]not a small animal in your hand in that last pic!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     Thank you Naughtyp!!!  It's actually Sunday but I'm getting ready early[/COLOR]:haha:


 thank you med!! I  have some more pics to post but my phone was being dumb! lol yes that mani matched my new clutch my cousin gave me for my bday. I haven't seen her for awhile so it was a belated gift that happened to match my mani!!    the  last pic is my cats paw lol!! he has huge paws since he is a Mainecoon    starting the celebration early sounds good to me!!  sounds like it will be an awesome weekend med! enjoy!!  can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## MACina (Jul 4, 2013)

Naynadine, I am so sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I really hope that you will feel better soon...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	But makeup does indeed help to cheer us up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Ooh, haven't looked in here for a while...
> 
> Medgal - Happy Birthday!! May you stay as fabulous as you are forever.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 4, 2013)

....loveee your manis, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


>


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 4, 2013)

MACina said:


> :eyelove: ....loveee your manis, Naughtyp :eyelove:


 thank you!


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Med!:bouquet: insert cheering and confetti throwing emoticon here since I cannot access them at this moment. I tried to post from my Ipad yesterday but it didn't work. My laptop decided to die on me too a few days ago. I did think about you. Hope you had a good one!


----------



## MACerette (Jul 4, 2013)

Btw, I am in love with Eternal Beauty. I am definately getting a few more halo hues...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


  	Beautiful manis Naughtyp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially the 3rd one, is that Hare Pegasus by any chance? I really need to get that one, it's just gorgeous


----------



## MACina (Jul 5, 2013)

Had an appointment at the hospital and on my way home I treated myself (as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with some goodies!
  	Today I got a few polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	The Catrice ones with the silver cap do all have tiny little sparkles,as does the purple one.So beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the p2 one is such a stunning blue....I couldn' t resist!

	I have never tried these little pearls before and was curious how it works


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> Naynadine, I am so sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks, girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Did you guys know about this? Giorgio Armani nail polish!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/giorgio-armani-nail-lacquers-sneak-peek.html

  	My poor wallet... The iridescent one looks nice.


----------



## MACina (Jul 5, 2013)

....wow, I am extremely intrigued. The Armani polishes look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you for sharing!


Naynadine said:


> Haven't tried that, I will look into that, thx
> 
> 
> Thanks, girls!
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 5, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Beautiful manis Naughtyp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is!! :eyelove: I realized afterwards  that I didn't list which polishes they were!  from top to bottom: 1.Sally Hansen White on, with Hare Married to the Monarchy 2. Zoya Julie, with Enchanted Ice Castle 3. Hare Pegasus 4. Essie Naughty Nautical 5.Hare Hooky at the Hamlet 6.Zoya Ricki


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 5, 2013)

crap I can't go anywhere without purchasing a nail polish! I went to Target to pick up some necessities, and I got Essie Rock the Boat and two of those Sally Hansen Sugar Coat textures (on sale) Sour Apple and Bubble Plum.   My green gable polishes have shipped and my enchanted will be here soon!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 5, 2013)

Too much to reply to! I'll just sum up that everyone's manis look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have a couple of manis of my own to post, and some hauls that were delivered during the week. I bought 177 polishes in June. I haven't bought a single polish in July yet. My low buy is off to a great start considering.

  	I received my Enchanted shipping notice late last night. Looks like all of my orders went through and she combined everything into a single order. I don't know if I'll get a refund for the shipping costs of the separate orders. It would be nice, but I'm not expecting it.

  	LOL! I thought you were holding a hamster in your last mani pic, Naughty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 5, 2013)

Someone did a comparison of Hare Bisbee and Bisbee 2.0. I still want the original.

  	https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=394990457276798&set=o.126027514153022&type=1&theater


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Too much to reply to! I'll just sum up that everyone's manis look great! :eyelove:   I have a couple of manis of my own to post, and some hauls that were delivered during the week. I bought 177 polishes in June. I haven't bought a single polish in July yet. My low buy is off to a great start considering.  I received my Enchanted shipping notice late last night. Looks like all of my orders went through and she combined everything into a single order. I don't know if I'll get a refund for the shipping costs of the separate orders. It would be nice, but I'm not expecting it.  LOL! I thought you were holding a hamster in your last mani pic, Naughty.


 lol that's funny!! just kitty's paw lol   I like both of the bisbee polishes ima get it when it becomes available.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I like both of the bisbee polishes ima get it when it becomes available.


	Llarowe says it'll be available by the end of the week. I can't tell if she means this week or next week. I hope next week. Funds are low this week.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Llarowe says it'll be available by the end of the week. I can't tell if she means this week or next week. I hope next week. Funds are low this week.


 hope it's next week too I need my Payments to clear lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2013)

Aaw, such a cute big kitty paw. Our Paws has big paws as well (he lives up to his name!), but not quite that big. Either that, or you have tiny hands! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding...

  	My A-England order has arrived, but I don't have any pictures as my stupid husband has managed to download a nasty virus onto the computer I usually connect the camera to, but it's fixed now, so maybe I'll get around to it this weekend. It's my eldest daughter's birthday today, she's 12, so it's gonna be a busy weekend though.

  	I've also received my Enchanted Polish dispatch notice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> starting the celebration early sounds good to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

I wanted to share my small np haul from the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice!



Corally said:


>


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, such a cute big kitty paw. Our Paws has big paws as well (he lives up to his name!), but not quite that big. Either that, or you have tiny hands! :lol:  Just kidding...  My A-England order has arrived, but I don't have any pictures as my stupid husband has managed to download a nasty virus onto the computer I usually connect the camera to, but it's fixed now, so maybe I'll get around to it this weekend. It's my eldest daughter's birthday today, she's 12, so it's gonna be a busy weekend though.  I've also received my Enchanted Polish dispatch notice. :happydance:


 lol it's probably both! Prince has big paws and my hands are kinda small lol!  The AE are so pretty I was just staring at mine last night lol I can't wait for all of us  to get our Enchanteds!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 6, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	pretty! You and macina have me interested in that blue and pink catrice now.


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a China Glaze that is either that coral one or very similar...I LOVEIT![


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty manis everywhere !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@Corally : a small haul ? Oh no, very decent indeed ! The Catrice ones look cute !


----------



## MRV (Jul 6, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> That's a pretty teal! Their bottles are so cute.


  	Thanks, Honey! I _love_ that shade - so retro - (I was even thinking of BUing it) and I love the formula, too. Worth trying out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MRV (Jul 6, 2013)

A few manis:

  	First a perm P&J #30 Soleil (jelly with micro shimmer/glitter) and Circue Magic Hour sandwiched.






  	And CG Shell-o. This is just a crazy photo (direct sunlight). But I looooove neons!


----------



## Corally (Jul 6, 2013)

@ MRV  It's Def Defying.  And wow, your Shell-O mani looks really nice!  





Lalalish said:


> I have a China Glaze that is either that coral one or very similar...I LOVEIT![


 This one is Make Some Noise, but I also have High Hopes and they're really similar! Love me some coral. :bigheart:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 6, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Such a nice combo! Love that models own glitter.   :eyelove:    They look greatt together. All hail the queen is one of my faves.      Love all your mani's!! That kitty paw is so stinkin cute. What's 3,4 and 5?  Great choices macina! :eyelove:      you are on all roll girl! I wonder what the first polish of july will be.  pretty! You and macina have me interested in that blue and pink catrice now.


  thank you lol the colors are  3. Essie Naughty Nautical 4. Hare Hooky at the Hamlet 5. Zoya Ricki


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Too much to reply to! I'll just sum up that everyone's manis look great! :eyelove:   I have a couple of manis of my own to post, and some hauls that were delivered during the week. I bought 177 polishes in June. I haven't bought a single polish in July yet. My low buy is off to a great start considering.  I received my Enchanted shipping notice late last night. Looks like all of my orders went through and she combined everything into a single order. I don't know if I'll get a refund for the shipping costs of the separate orders. It would be nice, but I'm not expecting it.  LOL! I thought you were holding a hamster in your last mani pic, Naughty.


 I don't how I forgot to comment on ur June haul! damnnnnn girl lol! between get to painting! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> A few manis:  First a perm P&J #30 Soleil (jelly with micro shimmer/glitter) and Circue Magic Hour sandwiched.
> 
> And CG Shell-o. This is just a crazy photo (direct sunlight). But I looooove neons!


 Whoa! I need to use my shell-o!! Looks awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2013)

It is mainly gold, but yeah, there's some blue/teal in it, so it's a bit more interesting than just gold glitter.



MRV said:


> *TY for posting this glitter! I would've not know that there's teal/blue glitters, too. Nice!*
> 
> 
> Thanks, MACina!
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

Shell-o is soooooooooo stunning,wow -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> A few manis:
> 
> First a perm P&J #30 Soleil (jelly with micro shimmer/glitter) and Circue Magic Hour sandwiched.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty, Corally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The glitter OPI is awesome....how is it called???

	And you chose the same 2 Catrice polishes as I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


>


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 6, 2013)

My most recent mani. Lime Crime - Milky Ways. I'm not sure how I feel about this one. It looks good in the photo but when I have it on I feel like it's a yellowed white polish.


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

Milky Ways....makes me think of "Milky Way" chocolate bar.Its center looks exactly like this polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I always got a Milky Way from my ophthalmologist after the examination when I was a little child....

  	But it is a pretty color! I imagine it to look very nice on your toes too.




honey on boost said:


> My most recent mani. Lime Crime - Milky Ways. I'm not sure how I feel about this one. It looks good in the photo but when I have it on I feel like it's a yellowed white polish.


----------



## Honi (Jul 6, 2013)

I felt like Pink today, this is Essie - Bottle Service!


----------



## MACina (Jul 6, 2013)

That is a lovely,bright summery pink.Beautiful, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> I felt like Pink today, this is Essie - Bottle Service!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My most recent mani. Lime Crime - Milky Ways. I'm not sure how I feel about this one. It looks good in the photo but when I have it on I feel like it's a yellowed white polish.


  You could always add some glitter on top!  When in doubt, just add glitter!


----------



## Honi (Jul 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You could always add some glitter on top!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hear, Hear!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> Pretty, Corally :eyelove:   The glitter OPI is awesome....how is it called???   And you chose the same 2 Catrice polishes as I did :frenz:


 I thought they were the same ones lol I was like hey I've seen those before lol


----------



## Corally (Jul 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> Pretty, Corally :eyelove:   The glitter OPI is awesome....how is it called???   And you chose the same 2 Catrice polishes as I did :frenz:


  Sure did! :frenz: I also wanted the coral but my local drugstore didn't have that one anymore. The name is Multi Dazzle (how boring..), one awesome glitter!  It's not OPI though, it's W7.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You could always add some glitter on top!  When in doubt, just add glitter!


 YES!!! 


MACina said:


> Milky Ways....makes me think of "Milky Way" chocolate bar.Its center looks exactly like this polish :haha:   I always got a Milky Way from my ophthalmologist after the examination when I was a little child....  But it is a pretty color! I imagine it to look very nice on your toes too.


 I love how nail polish reminds us of certain things like that    I had clicked on both HOB and Honi's manis they both look perfect as always!


----------



## Corally (Jul 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> MACina said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty, Corally :eyelove:   The glitter OPI is awesome....how is it called???   And you chose the same 2 Catrice polishes as I did :frenz:
> ...


  Haha, Catrice polishes are easy to get in Holland and Germany so. :lol:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My most recent mani. Lime Crime - Milky Ways. I'm not sure how I feel about this one. It looks good in the photo but when I have it on I feel like it's a yellowed white polish.


 I think it looks nice  do you have any other LC np? I only have one Lavendairy but I haven't worn it yet! I want some other colors but they aren't ever in stock!  Im glad I got the purple one of course since its my fav color  I had to get at least one for the bottle alone!   But I can't ever just have ONE of anything. I need at least two  I dunno why lol I blame it on OCD lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Haha, Catrice polishes are easy to get in Holland and Germany so. :lol:


 Lol! I like when that happens in this thread!  The bottles are cute and you both picked some pretty colors lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> I felt like Pink today, this is Essie - Bottle Service!


 Now ur making me want to go back for this one! I skipped it and only got the purple and green. now I want this one and the other pink one (Boomboom pow??). How do you like it?


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 7, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance, but what's P&J?  I tried googling, but no dice


----------



## MACina (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you...ooops, the bottle looks like OPI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	The Catrice collection with these polishes has been out for a while and I was really lucky to find them still.
  	Usually Catrice collections sell out super fast here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> Sure did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 7, 2013)

Me too...I have this with all my makeup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> I had clicked on both HOB and Honi's manis they both look perfect as always!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 7, 2013)

Yesterday I went to pay my VS bill at the mall (after hitting the MAC counter @ Nordies!) and I saw that they had new PINK np!! So of course I had to get 2/$15! I got a teal blue one and shimmery pink one. it wasnt until I got home that I realized they had names on the top like the drugstore Essie's. I forgot what they were but ill post a pic later and include the names.   I wore the SH mint candy apple sugr coat. it was ok, I DEF  prefer the glittery sands and pixie polishes!  I used DL million dollar mermaid last night . I like it better In the bottle lol It blends I to my skintone and is barely noticeable ;(  the same thing happens with peach lipstick!  what the hell lol


----------



## Corally (Jul 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> Thank you...ooops, the bottle looks like OPI     The Catrice collection with these polishes has been out for a while and I was really lucky to find them still. Usually Catrice collections sell out super fast here :shock:


 W7 bottle is such a OPI ripoff lol. :lol:  Lucky! I bought them like 2 weeks ago? I believe Holland gets collections a couple of weeks later than Germany.. It's the same story over here, either the collections sell out fast or everything's been used.  Catrice should really seal the products so people will only use testers.


----------



## MACina (Jul 7, 2013)

I HATE this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I always contact the SAs prior the release to set my things aside
  	to make sure I receive untouched stuff!

  	It is really horrible here and a lot of people open everything, try it and put
  	it back.Even though they have testers for everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  	The worst thing is when they go to the drugstore to do their
  	makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















  	I really wish too that they' d seal all the products!
  	Shouldn' t be too much of a hassle for the company and would help us
  	customers so much!



Corally said:


> Lucky! I bought them like 2 weeks ago? I believe Holland gets collections a couple of weeks later than Germany.. It's the same story over here, either the collections sell out fast* or everything's been used.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jul 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> I HATE this :barf:   I always contact the SAs prior the release to set my things aside to make sure I receive untouched stuff!  It is really horrible here and a lot of people open everything, try it and put it back.Even though they have testers for everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The worst thing is when they go to the drugstore to do their makeup :barf: :barf: :barf: :shock: :shock: :shock:    I really wish too that they' d seal all the products! Shouldn' t be too much of a hassle for the company and would help us customers so much!


  I know right!! just horrid.


----------



## Honi (Jul 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Now ur making me want to go back for this one! I skipped it and only got the purple and green. now I want this one and the other pink one (Boomboom pow??). How do you like it?


  	Quite like it, very nice half jellyish pink which is quite intense. Love the depth in it and I'm usually not much for pink (Unless its a little bit more daring, like this). I have the other Pink (Boom boom room?) but I havent tried it yet!


----------



## MACina (Jul 7, 2013)

Unbelievable!

	I would never ever apply a tester on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I look at swatches prior buying or use the testers just to _look_ at the color.
  	I rather buy a new product to test it at home and risk not liking it than
  	using a tester!



Corally said:


> I know right!! just horrid.


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 7, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what's P&J?  I tried googling, but no dice


  I figured it out!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2013)

Corally said:


> Lucky! I bought them like 2 weeks ago? I believe Holland gets collections a couple of weeks later than Germany.. It's the same story over here, either the collections sell out fast or everything's been used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	OMG why don't they seal the products ? Here the Essie counter doesn't provide testers, no tester whatever the brand and we have Models Own now ( scented nail polishes and many others ), no tester either.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 7, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Awesome hauls ladies, i really like the Catrice ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you girls believe i still need to haul my first Catrice polish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## MACina (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope that you can try one soon....I really love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> Awesome hauls ladies, i really like the Catrice ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> I felt like Pink today, this is Essie - Bottle Service!


  	Gorgeous manis ladies! So bright and summery!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 7, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My most recent mani. Lime Crime - Milky Ways. I'm not sure how I feel about this one. It looks good in the photo but when I have it on I feel like it's a yellowed white polish.


  	Great mani, i actually quite like this color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must admit i have a thing for off-whites tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And as Anitacska already mentioned, i bet this color would look stunning with all kinds of glitter.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 7, 2013)

MACina said:


> I hope that you can try one soon....I really love them


  	Yup i really need to look into those next time i visit the local drugstore, they look lovely


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> OMG why don't they seal the products ? Here the Essie counter doesn't provide testers, no tester whatever the brand and we have Models Own now ( scented nail polishes and many others ), no tester either.


	I want the best of both worlds, please - testers and sealed products!

  	Dominique, where do you buy drugstore products in France? Like Maybelline? (Do you have the Maybelline Polka Dots, btw?) And can I still find Rimmel in France?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 7, 2013)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY MED! *


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I don't how I forgot to comment on ur June haul! damnnnnn girl lol! between get to painting! lol


  	I'm polishing!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I want the best of both worlds, please - testers and sealed products!
> Dominique, where do you buy drugstore products in France? Like Maybelline? (Do you have the Maybelline Polka Dots, btw?) And can I still find Rimmel in France?


  	I buy either from the Monoprix ( Rimmel is largely available there ) or at the Mall. Maybelline Polka Dots ? I think they are available here too. Prices are higher at the Monoprix ( an Essie np is around 12 € and 10 € online ), but we have many drugstore brandsin fact.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I used DL million dollar mermaid last night . I like it better In the bottle lol It blends I to my skintone and is barely noticeable ;( the same thing happens with peach lipstick! what the hell lol


  	Sorry to hear that Million Dollar Mermaid blends into your skin, but maybe you can treat it like a pretty nude polish instead.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 7, 2013)

Summer manis !


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2013)

I've changed my mani AND pedi tonight, so will post pictures, and hopefully pictures of my 3 new A-Englands. I've used OPI Morning Moneypenny magnetic polish and it's so gorgeous, not only magnetic, but also has scattered holo glitter. 

  	PS. Just ordered Emily de Molly Rose Gold and Split Personality from Sally Magpies. My first July haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note the word "first".


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 7, 2013)

My tracking says my Enchanteds will arrive tomorrow. Can't wait! I removed my mani for a polish change.




Anitacska said:


> PS. Just ordered Emily de Molly Rose Gold and Split Personality from Sally Magpies. My first July haul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Looking forward to your pics. Those Emily's are pretty.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY MED! *


  	ohhh sorry i missed your B_DAY Med! i hope you had an awesome day!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My tracking says my Enchanteds will arrive tomorrow. Can't wait! I removed my mani for a polish change.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your pics. Those Emily's are pretty.


  	  im waiting for llarowe to get the new hares. i think she mentioned a restock later this week. but who knows if im going to get them. i dont trust llarowe. 
  	 lucky you with your enchanteds! 

  	 also no one is getting me into those


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

WOOHOO.....they are here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am so glad that the SAs set them aside for me because they were already sold out of 2 shades and there was
  	only one of each left of the other two....and they got the collection in only just today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	But my dm did only get 4 of each polish!


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> WOOHOO.....they are here :nanas:    Finally :yahoo:   I am so glad that the SAs set them aside for me because they were already sold out of 2 shades and there was only one of each left of the other two....and they got the collection in only just today :shock:  But my dm did only get 4 of each polish!


  So pretty! I want them too.  I hope they'll be available in Holland soon.


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

Fingers crossed!!!

  	But they should....they did even make it to my little town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> So pretty! I want them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> Fingers crossed!!!  But they should....they did even make it to my little town :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :haha: Hope so! I really want the white and green one.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I buy either from the Monoprix ( Rimmel is largely available there ) or at the Mall. Maybelline Polka Dots ? I think they are available here too. Prices are higher at the Monoprix ( an Essie np is around 12 € and 10 € online ), but we have many drugstore brandsin fact.


 Thank you Dominique! It's been ages since I was in France! So looking forward to my trip in August!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally found them! Yay!!! Now I only need the mini set from Naughty Nauticals.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also see a lot of Frankens in my future...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Dominique! It's been ages since I was in France! So looking forward to my trip in August!!!


  	I hope you'll have fun !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	It's been ages since I was in Germany, I would buy at Die grüne Droguerie, and never at Douglas at that time !


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Finally found them! Yay!!! Now I only need the mini set from Naughty Nauticals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Where did you get those glitters? Me needz. :eyelove:


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

I am on my laptop today and I am no good sans mouse.

_here mousy  mousy_

  	but vampy varnish has swatches of the 2 new UD polishes and they both look fab

  	I am sorry I am unable to link _mousy mousy mousy I miss you please come here_


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2013)

Corally said:


> Where did you get those glitters? Me needz. :eyelove:


  Etsy. I went a little wild there... LOVE Etsy!


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I am on my laptop today and I am no good sans mouse.  _here mousy  mousy_  but vampy varnish has swatches of the 2 new UD polishes and they both look fab  I am sorry I am unable to link _mousy mousy mousy I miss you please come here_


  LOL :lol:


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get those glitters? Me needz. :eyelove:
> ...


  Who's the seller? I think I want some. :haha:


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

I love this! Such a happy pretty color


Honi said:


> I felt like Pink today, this is Essie - Bottle Service!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2013)

It's not a neon but it's still gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I have to try it again on toes !


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 8, 2013)

I got my Enchanteds!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I got Purple Roses and Water for Unicorns, I cant wait to use them!!!

  	My other llaorwe order was forwarded to my new apt but now its in LA!! wtf lol I hope it comes soon! and my Anne of Green Gable polishes should be here any day now!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh and yesterday I weny shopping lol. I ended up with NOPI Pixie Glitter from the Tinkerbell collection, Clearly Spotted from the Maybeline Polkadots ( I wanted the jade and pink one but I can just make my own now since I have about 10 jelly polishes!!) and Loreal Jelly in Jolly Lolly.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Oh and yesterday I weny shopping lol. I ended up with NOPI Pixie Glitter from the Tinkerbell collection, Clearly Spotted from the Maybeline Polkadots ( I wanted the jade and pink one but I can just make my own now since I have about 10 jelly polishes!!) and Loreal Jelly in Jolly Lolly.


  	Jolly Lolly is so pretty   I saw it at the drugstore last week and almost picked it up.  Am trying to be frugal given that Chanel is going to break my np budget this fall/winter  6 out of 7 are on my to haul list :sobs:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally, here are the pictures of my mani and pedi. It's been another crazy day (following a crazy busy weekend that started with going to London to see Bon Jovi on Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), hoping the rest of the week will be a bit calmer. 

  	On my toes it's Nails Inc Connaught Square (blue and purple glitter, it dries matte, but I added topcoat) and on my fingers it's OPI morning MOneypenny magnetic polish. It's muchy prettier in person and it looks 3D when my fingers move, it really has an extra dimension. Sadly it's started chipping already.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, here are the pictures of my mani and pedi. It's been another crazy day (following a crazy busy weekend that started with going to London to see Bon Jovi on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love that opi color!! man I shoulda got it even tho I didn't want the magnet!


----------



## MissTT (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm loving that nail color, Anitacska. I can actually see the depth.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> WOOHOO.....they are here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I might still get the pink and jade ones, but I only got the clear base with the glitters. I have a lot of jelly polishes so I was trying to save some money, but I thnk I will eventually get all of these anyways lol.
  	Has anyone seen the new Holo ones? I want the blue, green and purple ones......


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

oh no it is hard to find? I saw one in a display last week and didn't even think that it would be difficult to get.  I guess I will hop on down tomorrow and see if it is still there


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 8, 2013)

My Enchanteds are here!





*Enchanted Polish*
  	ROW 1: Mr. Burgundy - Horizontal Running - Afternoon Delight
  	ROW 2: Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth, Majestic - Purple Roses - Water for Unicorns

  	Majestic looks a little blue in my pic, but it's a grey lilac with pink/blue shifts. I'm going to swatch each one on my nails to decide which one to wear, but I'm already leaning towards Mr. Burgundy or Water for Unicorns.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

they are very pretty CC.  I will not start wanting a new nail polish brand no matter how much you gals tempt me.  The burgundy one is super gorgeous


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I wanted it awhile ago and then when I went to get it it was gone! so ive been on the hunt for it, so im happy I found it =)
> now I just need a blue jelly and im good lol
> I love that opi color!! man I shoulda got it even tho I didn't want the magnet!


  	I checked my blue inventory list, and the only non-glitter blue jelly I have listed is China Glaze Isle See You Later.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

the only NP I am skipping is the gold one they are bringing back.  I just can't do warm colors.  It is a sad sad thing.  Coral and gold are so very in on a regular basis but I just look ill when I wear them


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 8, 2013)

Very pretty, CC!  I love my water for unicorns and purple roses.  I wish so hard I ad been able to get mr burgundy, but I know some people stalked and couldn't get anything, so I'm grateful for the two I managed


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 8, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> they are very pretty CC.  I will not start wanting a new nail polish brand no matter how much you gals tempt me.  The burgundy one is super gorgeous


	Lol! I don't blame you. I'm trying to hold fast with the brands I currently have. But I feel like I'm delaying the inevitable. It's not a matter of if I'll cave, but when.


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 8, 2013)

I





elkaknits said:


> they are very pretty CC.  I will not start wanting a new nail polish brand no matter how much you gals tempt me.  The burgundy one is super gorgeous


  Good choice.  Especially because enchanted is such a troublesome brand to get into.


----------



## Corally (Jul 8, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> they are very pretty CC.  I will not start wanting a new nail polish brand no matter how much you gals tempt me.  The burgundy one is super gorgeous


  Me too. I need to stay away from indies or else hell will break loose. :haha:


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jul 8, 2013)

I recently picked up the Color Club Halo Hues and I'm quite happen with them.  It will be interesting to see Color Club's fall collection!

Here is Cosmic Fate:


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 8, 2013)

I love holos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  nobody around here carries Color Club so I will have to order them if I ever can't find any np local that I want.  As if my long list of NP lemmings is ever going to clear up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





SubwayDreaming said:


> I recently picked up the Color Club Halo Hues and I'm quite happen with them.  It will be interesting to see Color Club's fall collection!
> 
> Here is Cosmic Fate:


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

WOOHOO.................I am so happy for you, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


>


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> I got my Enchanteds!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

The OPI polish is STUNNING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Too bad that it started chipping already...


Anitacska said:


> Finally, here are the pictures of my mani and pedi. It's been another crazy day (following a crazy busy weekend that started with going to London to see Bon Jovi on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

No...I didn' t even know that there were new holos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Naughtyp said:


> I count remember the name I think u have it right lol . I want both now, thanks a lot lol
> Which one are  you gonna use?
> I want a milky way now too lol.  Ya , I am treating it like a nude basically lol . Sadly it chipped after one day
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

....gorgeous, CartoonChic  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> My Enchanteds are here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 8, 2013)

MACina said:


> No...I didn' t even know that there were new holos :shock:


nothing like the color club holos!!  more like the CG holos that came out this year. Still pretty tho! I didn't kno about them either I Just saw the display that had both the polkadot collection and the holo one....


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great SAs are a life saver! Glad you got your polishes.    Love those glitters! I think I'm curious to know the seller, too. Didn't think to look on Etsy for glitter sellers.    :haha:   I also feel much more comfortable using a mouse.    Yay! Do you know which Enchanted you're going to use first? Purple Roses reminds me of a holo version of Butter London Lillibet's Jubilee. :eyelove:  I hope you get your other polishes soon. I want to see your Green Gable manis.    I'm budgeting for all of the Chanel colors, especially the older repromote colors.    I like the way the magnetic polish looks on you. I've tend to stay away from them because they seem gimmicky, but yours looks good. The new fall Dior polishes are magnetic. I was debating skipping them, but your mani makes me want to give them a shot. Thanks for the inadvertent enable.      I checked my blue inventory list, and the only non-glitter blue jelly I have listed is China Glaze Isle See You Later


 ya I think I might just get the Essie one, or the loreal one I didn't check yesterday!  the CG is too sheer for me! I might use water for unicorns first, it feels more summery to me than purple roses. I LOVE that one tho it looks so much better irl!! when I swatched it it did remind me I something  but I couldn't  figure it out! it's prob the BL one u mentioned ( I love Lillibets jubilee!) can't wait for my Anne polishes lol  I'm going to change my nails tonight I can't wait! I need to do. full mani and pedi


----------



## MACina (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you!

	I will check them out in case we get them here.


Naughtyp said:


> nothing like the color club holos!! more like the CG holos that came out this year. Still pretty tho! I didn't kno about them either I Just saw the display that had both the polkadot collection and the holo one....


----------



## Honi (Jul 9, 2013)

Meh I ordered like a huge batch of nail foil on eBay like 40 days ago and they still havent arrived.. Just got a refund from the seller. This sucks. And now I cant order more until we have moved cause I dont trust the danish post to deliver my stuff to the proper adress -.-


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!

  	Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?

  	CC and Corally, I can recommend both CustumNailArt and YourMix on Etsy!


  	Aaaaand now a question for all you lovely ladies - are there some colours you always gravitate towards? Macerette and PDF mentioned that they always buy purple and blue a few days ago iirc - what about you others? I'm really curious. And in case you wondered - I stand with Macerette and PDF in the purple/blue corner!


----------



## Honi (Jul 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Has anyone seen the new Holo ones? I want the blue, green and purple ones......


  	I've seen them, but theyre not holo?! It says Holographic on the bottle but they look Duochrome  Wtf. 

  	Huge skip from me, they dont even look like particularly exciting duochromes either.. Sigh 

http://project-swatch.com/maybellin...ishes-information-plus-quick-swatches-review/


----------



## Honi (Jul 9, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 		 			Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?




  	I've asked the company I rent from if they would allow me to leave a note with my new adress cause I get tons of parcels and mail and I'm absolutely certain that the danish post will miss sending some onto my new house, but they said no :/


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> I've seen them, but theyre not holo?! It says Holographic on the bottle but they look Duochrome  Wtf.
> 
> Huge skip from me, they dont even look like particularly exciting duochromes either.. Sigh
> 
> http://project-swatch.com/maybellin...ishes-information-plus-quick-swatches-review/


  	Thanky for the link!

  	Sigh. Another company who doesn't know that duochrome and holographic are not the same. You'd imagine they'd have some experts! /sarcasm


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful pedi and mani  I never tried magnetic polishes but your mani looks very pretty!  Hello everyone I can't follow your rythm well it's a high speeda npas rythm ) !


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for this, definitely killed my lemming for them. I like duochromes, but Ozotic do so much better ones anyway.



Honi said:


> I've seen them, but theyre not holo?! It says Holographic on the bottle but they look Duochrome  Wtf.
> 
> Huge skip from me, they dont even look like particularly exciting duochromes either.. Sigh
> 
> http://project-swatch.com/maybellin...ishes-information-plus-quick-swatches-review/


----------



## MRV (Jul 9, 2013)

My browser just crashed down when I was uploading some pics _after a dozen quotes._ And then again. I'm trying to just put the mani pics here.: Sparkling Garbage.







  	inside/lamp                                                                                outside/shade


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

....I loveeeeeeeee Sparkling Garbage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Oh no, that sucks with your browser....so annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> inside/lamp                                                                                outside/shade


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

....the Essies did also make it to my dm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	They only just got them in today and got only 3 (!!!!!!) of each shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am so,so glad that I can always rely on my SAs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	They are all just gorgeous


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 9, 2013)

I love this color so hard.  Somebody asked what colors we cannot resist buying and my answer is green.  Not all greens mind you but most of them rock my socks off.  I also buy a metric ton of red  and purple.  The Flame likes red so that is what I wear most of the time.


MRV said:


> inside/lamp                                                                                outside/shade


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> I've asked the company I rent from if they would allow me to leave a note with my new adress cause I get tons of parcels and mail and I'm absolutely certain that the danish post will miss sending some onto my new house, but they said no :/


	Boo.

  	I just saw on your Instagram that you got the peel off base from Etude House. Have you already tried it?


----------



## Honi (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Boo.
> I just saw on your Instagram that you got the peel off base from Etude House. Have you already tried it?


  	Yes! It's awesome for chunkier glitter polishes, just pull it off in one big bit when youre done with it. Makes removal terribly easy! I was thinking of making a video review on it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2013)

For me it's not so much colours (although there are certain colours I prefer to others like purples, pinks, blues, etc.) but glitters and holos, oh and love proper duo/multichromes too.



Anneri said:


> Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!
> 
> Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> Yes! It's awesome for chunkier glitter polishes, just pull it off in one big bit when youre done with it. Makes removal terribly easy! I was thinking of making a video review on it.


	That's great! Do you have the incis by any chance? I haven't had good results with the Essence Peel off base coat, so it would be a waste of money to buy this one if the incis are the same. Thank you!


----------



## Corally (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!  Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?  CC and Corally, I can recommend both CustumNailArt and YourMix on Etsy!   Aaaaand now a question for all you lovely ladies - are there some colours you always gravitate towards? Macerette and PDF mentioned that they always buy purple and blue a few days ago iirc - what about you others? I'm really curious. And in case you wondered - I stand with Macerette and PDF in the purple/blue corner! :amused:


  Thanks hun!   I'm a sucker for taupes, corals and teals. But actually, in every color family there are certain shades I gravitate towards.:nods:


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....gorgeous, CartoonChic


  	Thanks!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> Yes! It's awesome for chunkier glitter polishes, just pull it off in one big bit when youre done with it. Makes removal terribly easy! I was thinking of making a video review on it.


  	Please, do a review!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else buying from the Hare restock today? It'll be my first July polish purchase.

  	kimibos, I know you bought some of the other Hare polishes, but I can't recall which ones. What do you think about these colors? The swatches just look meh to me, but I thought the same about the other colors until I saw Buick's swatches.

  	Afterglow
  	Asteroid Turf
  	Cosmo Blossoms
  	Dog Day Dream
  	Heat Plague
  	Magic Mist
  	Midsummer's Midnight
  	Rad Cloud
  	The Sky Was Pink
  	Twilight Savings
  	Why So Igneous?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my polishes from Harlow&Co.! Soooo happy! I also got the essie mini set today which means I got 15 polishes yesterday and today. Oopsie! Here's a family pic:


----------



## MACerette (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!  Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?  CC and Corally, I can recommend both CustumNailArt and YourMix on Etsy!   Aaaaand now a question for all you lovely ladies - are there some colours you always gravitate towards? Macerette and PDF mentioned that they always buy purple and blue a few days ago iirc - what about you others? I'm really curious. And in case you wondered - I stand with Macerette and PDF in the purple/blue corner! :amused:


  hello Anneri! Welcome in the blue / green corner  Oops, I just saw that you wrote blue and green. Well, at least we both love blue...


----------



## Honi (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> That's great! Do you have the incis by any chance? I haven't had good results with the Essence Peel off base coat, so it would be a waste of money to buy this one if the incis are the same. Thank you!


  	I know it's around here somewhere but I'm in moving mayhem right now, Ill see if the Inci is on it when i find it and post it here!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


	It adds up in a blink of an eye, doesn't it? What are the 2 polishes with the crinkled tops?


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

....YAY!!!


  	15 polishes within 2 days....awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Drooling over this pic with all the pretty polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## Anneri (Jul 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It adds up in a blink of an eye, doesn't it? What are the 2 polishes with the crinkled tops?


  	Oh yes, it does!

  	Those are my two Cadillacquers. I love those, those muted colours appeal to me. I'm a bit disappointed in Jindie Honey Blue Blue - seems a bit more usual than the others. I also love the glass flecks in the essies - I love everything with glass flecks!


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

Want to answer this question too...not too easy,though, because it has a lot to do with my mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I' d say all kind of purples (light,dark...just any kind of purple )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!
> 
> Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh yes, it does!
> 
> Those are my two Cadillacquers. I love those, those muted colours appeal to me. I'm a bit disappointed in Jindie Honey Blue Blue - seems a bit more usual than the others. I also love the glass flecks in the essies - I love everything with glass flecks!


	Oooh, Cadillacquers. That's one of the brands I think I will eventually cave to get. Too many of the colors appeal to me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....the Essies did also make it to my dm
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Great ! 4 very pretty nail polishes. I picked up some too and today I am wearing the girls are out ( on toes ) !
  	Btw did you try* L'Occitane gommage pour les mains *? (  hand scrub shea butter/sugar ), it's really good and not so expensive here ( 14 € ), honestly I think it can be used 15/20 times. The only thing is that you can't travel with it, it's a very liquid formula.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

....fantastic!!!


  	I tried a L' Occitane hand cream and had a very bad allergic reaction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Same with a shower gel and a body lotion from L' Occitane...so I have never tried anything from this brand again.



Dominique33 said:


> Great ! 4 very pretty nail polishes.* I picked up some too and today I am wearing the girls are out ( on toes ) !*
> Btw did you try* L'Occitane gommage pour les mains *? (  hand scrub shea butter/sugar ), it's really good and not so expensive here ( 14 € ), honestly I think it can be used 15/20 times. The only thing is that you can't travel with it, it's a very liquid formula.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 9, 2013)

I picked up Jolly Lolly today.  It goes on so pink  but looks red indoors indirect light.  LOVE it. Will maybe try for pics later


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 9, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I picked up Jolly Lolly today.  It goes on so pink  but looks red indoors indirect light.  LOVE it. Will maybe try for pics later


 I love this one! I already did swatchs for all the sanwhiches I can make with this one!  I'm gonna try n get the blue one too


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!  Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?  CC and Corally, I can recommend both CustumNailArt and YourMix on Etsy!   Aaaaand now a question for all you lovely ladies - are there some colours you always gravitate towards? Macerette and PDF mentioned that they always buy purple and blue a few days ago iirc - what about you others? I'm really curious. And in case you wondered - I stand with Macerette and PDF in the purple/blue corner! :amused:


 It's hard to say but I think I gravitate towards purples and teals the most!  Also hot pinks and corals and recently I have aquired alot of blues too!  Glitters and metallics are my fav, thats why even tho the maybeline holos aren't really holo I'm still gonna grab a few since they are not that expensive!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Anyone else buying from the Hare restock today? It'll be my first July polish purchase.
> 
> kimibos, I know you bought some of the other Hare polishes, but I can't recall which ones. What do you think about these colors? The swatches just look meh to me, but I thought the same about the other colors until I saw Buick's swatches.
> 
> ...


  	 HI HUN here are all the hares i have


 		Riverie in rubellite 	
 		why so igneous? - need a good base coat. too sheer. pure glitters. 	
 		twilight savings 	
 		heat plague 	
 		a+ 	
 		Bury the hatchetfish 	
 		asteroid turf 	
 		king of carat flowers 	
 		supernova springs 	
 		golden years 	
 		hooky at the hamlet 	
 		midssummers night- perfect. way better than why so ig? 	
 		afterglow 	
 		oceans of alloy 	
 		cosmo blossoms 	
 		dog day dream 	
 		amethystos 	
 		pegasus 	
 		cast in bronze 	
 		own your opulence. 	
 		electric flame- the only one i strongly dislike. it looks awful on me with 3 coats. even if i layer it on something still awful. 
 
  	i just ordered


 		star tropics 	
 		leap light year 	
 		bisbee 2.0 
 
  	i still want Medusa luminosa and dead mans bones plus monster.

  	i have been using all of them with the CG jellies i got. 1 from opi and the jellies from the l'oreal miss candy summer 13 collection. those are perfect. also the orly ridge filler base coat.

*What did you end up getting???*


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't do my mani yesterday, but I'm choosing to wear Water for Unicorns. I don't have many holos. Only the Enchanteds, some Picture Polish, and maybe a few Butter Londons. Picture Polish Monroe isn't an exact dupe of Mr. Burgundy, but it's comparable. Monroe has more red in it and it's a scattered holo instead of a linear holo like Mr. Burgundy. Thanks Anitacska for explaining the difference to me!    Nice.    Thanks!


 How does Mr Burgundy compare to the new a England?    I only ordered Bisbee 2.0 today all the other hares I want are still sold out. well there was actually two available but ill order them later. I felt lame ordering just 1 polish so I got color club over the moon (blue holo).  I used WFU last night it's sooo pretty! I messed up three of my nails tho so Im  going to repaint  them tonight! it looks AMAZE in the sun omg !!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 9, 2013)

cosmos blossom. 2nd pic with flash.  / dog day dream over opi too hot pink to hold them.



 

 

 


  	SP Watch out for that reef/  hare twilight savings with Loreal Miss Pixie. / Cast in Bronze.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HI HUN here are all the hares i have
> 
> Riverie in rubellite
> why so igneous? - need a good base coat. too sheer. pure glitters.
> ...


 I've been waiting Cosmo blossoms so I def wanna see ur pics


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

...gorgeous manis, kimibos!

	And I loveeeee your new ava 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> cosmos blossom. 2nd pic with flash.  / dog day dream over opi too hot pink to hold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 9, 2013)

thanks ! i saw your hauls. you have been doing good. i luv all the maybellines and catrice. i saw the essies at my cvs but couldnt afford them


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> cosmos blossom. 2nd pic with flash.  / dog day dream over opi too hot pink to hold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ove them! especially that last one!!  your new pic is so cute!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> your new pic is so cute!


  	thanks and thanks


----------



## kimibos (Jul 9, 2013)

i just did a mani with Asteroid turf. will take pics tomorrow, im going to bed now. off to more docs appointments tomorrow.


----------



## MACina (Jul 9, 2013)

...sorry to hear that, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> i just did a mani with Asteroid turf. will take pics tomorrow, im going to bed now. *off to more docs appointments tomorrow.*


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

Kimibos, love your new avatar, nice to see what you look like. Of course your cat is lovely too, but I think we all know him very well by now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My Enchanteds and Emily de Mollys have arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also here's a picture of my new A-Englands.

























  	I'm a little underwhelmed by Purple Roses, it's pretty, but not very unique imo. Ice Castle and Castle on a Cloud are very pretty, and Water for Unicorns is gorgeous! Love both EdMs too.

  	Here's today's mani: Zoya Suri topped with Hits Mari Moon Pinkland Girl glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I then added a coat of Ice Castle on my accent finger thinking it will just add a bit of holo but it's surprisingly opaque! Still it looks great!


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

...beautiful, Anitacska!

  	They are ALL so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And I love your mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Kimibos, love your new avatar, nice to see what you look like. Of course your cat is lovely too, but I think we all know him very well by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Kimibos, love your new avatar, nice to see what you look like. Of course your cat is lovely too, but I think we all know him very well by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice to see everyone got their Enchanteds and that you all like em, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Mine arrived too yesterday, i just love them, Water for Unicorns and Majestic are my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Sadly i'm having skipper's remorse over Mr. Burgundy bleh lol, i hope Chelsea restocks that one somewhere in the future.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Nice hauls ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Maybelline ones are gorgeous, i'm interested in the blue and green one. Just hope i can find em


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> Nice to see everyone got their Enchanteds and that you all like em, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I really hope so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe LLarowe will receive that one too in the next restock, who knows. Still so many Enchanteds on my wishlist. Austin Powers, Mr. Burgundy, Love the Way You Lilac, Hot Chocolate, Stay Classy San Diego, the entire Time To Pretend collection, and i can still go on for a while lol


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Naughty for mentioning the Maybelline holos! I'll keep my eyes open for them!
> 
> Honi, that sucks. Can't you leave your new adress at your neighbors/the next tenant of your old flat if a package still arrives there?
> 
> ...


  	I always gravitate towards greens and corals  And i already own so many near dupes in those colors that i can better stop buying them lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm still really lemming the Urban Outfitters holo polishes (namely all colours other than the silver one), would one of you lovely US ladies do a CP for me pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love you forever!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

Just hope her new site works soon, I hate the current one, it's so bad, you can't buy anything hyped up, since there's no card hold. I might have spent best part of 20 minutes on the Enchanted site trying, but at least I did manage to score 4 polishes (and 13 the last time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). She also "owes" me loads in frequent buyer credits since she's stopped doing that until she has the new site running. I bet I must have at least $30 accumulated by now.




Liz2012 said:


> I really hope so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> cosmos blossom. 2nd pic with flash.  / dog day dream over opi too hot pink to hold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lovely manis & lovely new avatar Kimibos


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just hope her new site works soon, I hate the current one, it's so bad, you can't buy anything hyped up, since there's no card hold. I might have spent best part of 20 minutes on the Enchanted site trying, but at least I did manage to score 4 polishes (and 13 the last time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Llarowe's current site can be pretty frustrating sometimes. I always try to buy at least 3-4 polishes to make international shipping worthwile, but before i can add all the polishes i want and hit the checkout button almost everything in my cart is sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normally her new site should have been active by now, but she keeps postponing the launch of it


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> cosmos blossom. 2nd pic with flash.  / dog day dream over opi too hot pink to hold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Kimibos, glitters and textures !


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 10, 2013)

I have some catching up to do!

  	Has anyone seen these dior "polishes" for the nordstrom anniversary sale? Looks like it's powder with a base coat.


----------



## JaeisFancy (Jul 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I have some catching up to do!
> 
> Has anyone seen these dior "polishes" for the nordstrom anniversary sale? Looks like it's powder with a base coat.


  	Ooh I likes!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I have some catching up to do!
> 
> Has anyone seen these dior "polishes" for the nordstrom anniversary sale? Looks like it's powder with a base coat.


  	I'm curious about these too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> cosmos blossom. 2nd pic with flash.  / dog day dream over opi too hot pink to hold them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	You're amazing for doing this! Thanks so much! You've added at least 3 more Hares to my to-buy list. Midsummer's Midnight, Dog Day Dream and Twilight Savings. Dead Man's Bones plus Monster have been on my list too. I think I'll get them directly from Hare's Etsy store if she restocks them first. Love your new avi!

  	I was good during the restock and didn't go crazy. I'm serious about slowing down.

  	Hare


 		Bisbee 2.0 	
 		Leap Light-year 	
 		Star Tropics 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		O'Hara 	
 		Ocean 
 
  	Nail Pattern Boldness


 		Glitter A Peel


----------



## MRV (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks interesting, Honey. Is it just loose glitter?  I'm on my (2nd) mobile atm. Can't quote, and my long post earlier today was destroyed again


----------



## Anneri (Jul 10, 2013)

Here's my first mani from the polishes I got.  This is Jindie Nails honey blue blue - nice enough, but a bit common.


----------



## MRV (Jul 10, 2013)

It looks lovely, Anneri. Not too common at all! (I have it,too )


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just hope her new site works soon, I hate the current one, it's so bad, you can't buy anything hyped up, since there's no card hold. I might have spent best part of 20 minutes on the Enchanted site trying, but at least I did manage to score 4 polishes (and 13 the last time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I see a nice haul in my future when I get my credits. Great haul by the way!


----------



## MACina (Jul 10, 2013)

....beautiful, Anneri!!!


Anneri said:


>


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Gorgeous mani Anneri! I only have 1 Jindie polish (Princess Breath), but i really like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely want to haul more of them as soon as i'm not too overwhelmed anymore by current collections lol.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'll compare them and will find out! I want to see your mani pc. I haven't done my nails yet. I've been doing a lot of manual work/cleaning and didn't want to ruin my mani. I chipped a nail in the process. I don't want to cut my other nails to make them even. I'm hoping the uneven nails will grow quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That would be wonderful, *fingers crossed* it's true  Thanks for the info CartoonChic!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	It's very nice, reminds me of a swimming-pool on nails !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2013)

I picked up this one *Innie Minnie Mightie Bow* today, I found my next pedi !


----------



## Anneri (Jul 10, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....beautiful, Anneri!!!


 
	Thank y'all! I think it looks better in the picture than on my nails.


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

I went a little crazy the other week when Sephora had their $4.50 nail polishes and now I cant stop.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 10, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I have some catching up to do!
> 
> Has anyone seen these dior "polishes" for the nordstrom anniversary sale? Looks like it's powder with a base coat.


	I saw the set this morning and ordered it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also want the Lippmann Space Oddity Trio, but I'll wait.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 10, 2013)

swallace said:


> I went a little crazy the other week when Sephora had their $4.50 nail polishes and now I cant stop.


  	Welcome to the club.


----------



## swallace (Jul 10, 2013)

What do you all think of the sparkly accent nail trend?  I tried it the other day and loved it and the hubby hated it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 10, 2013)

swallace said:


> What do you all think of the sparkly accent nail trend?  I tried it the other day and loved it and the hubby hated it!


	I like it. I think it's a nice way to spice up a mani.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 10, 2013)

Naughty, I did the A England/ Enchanted Mr. Burgundy comparison. Rosebower is way too red. Not similar to Mr. Burgundy at all. Sleeping Palace is like a dirty brown purple. Briar Rose seems like a pink version of Mr. Burgundy and the holo is different. I'm not sure how to explain it. It's like Mr. Burgundy has more rainbow. Lol! I'm not sure why Christopher Walken shouting "more cowbell" popped into my head.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2013)

I like it and have done it when I didn't feel like doing full on glitter, but my nails felt a bit boring with just one colour. My 8 year old daughter didn't get it though.



swallace said:


> What do you all think of the sparkly accent nail trend?  I tried it the other day and loved it and the hubby hated it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....fantastic!!!
> 
> 
> I tried a L' Occitane hand cream and had a very bad allergic reaction
> ...


  	Yes it can happen even when using top brands like l'Occitane,
  	I'll try my Minnie nail polish soon, looks great !


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2013)

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Yes it can happen even when using top brands like l'Occitane,
> *I'll try my Minnie nail polish soon*, looks great !


----------



## Honi (Jul 11, 2013)

I hate moving....
http://instagram.com/p/bnvoiXrLH6/ (Dont know how you get IG photos onto here..  )


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 11, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I picked up this one *Innie Minnie Mightie Bow* today, I found my next pedi !


  	Enjoy your new nail polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also picked something up from the Couture de Minnie collection. I bought A Definite Moust-Have and the liquid sand one, Magazine Cover Mouse. They're great


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Kimibos, love your new avatar, nice to see what you look like. Of course your cat is lovely too, but I think we all know him very well by now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

My current mani, Highlight of my Summer. Let me start off by saying this is the worst nail polish formula I've ever used! I bought it without reading reviews and after I did my mani I noticed people were saying they needed to do 3-5 coats depending on how they applied it. I was only able to make it work by applying a base coat, coat of color, another thin layer of base coat and a final coat of color. I almost threw this thing in the trash but the color is so pretty in person I think I'll have to deal with the bad formula


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, the color is really gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But the horrible formula is NO fun at all....too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> My current mani, Highlight of my Summer. Let me start off by saying this is the worst nail polish formula I've ever used! I bought it without reading reviews and after I did my mani I noticed people were saying they needed to do 3-5 coats depending on how they applied it. I was only able to make it work by applying a base coat, coat of color, another thin layer of base coat and a final coat of color. I almost threw this thing in the trash but the color is so pretty in person I think I'll have to deal with the bad formula


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani, Highlight of my Summer. Let me start off by saying this is the worst nail polish formula I've ever used! I bought it without reading reviews and after I did my mani I noticed people were saying they needed to do 3-5 coats depending on how they applied it. I was only able to make it work by applying a base coat, coat of color, another thin layer of base coat and a final coat of color. I almost threw this thing in the trash but the color is so pretty in person I think I'll have to deal with the bad formula


  	You wouldn't know how bad the formula is looking at your nails.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 11, 2013)

My Nordstrom Dior set has shipped. I saw that it already changed to being backordered yesterday. That was fast. I'm glad I ordered mine as early as I did. My tracking info hasn't updated, but I'm guessing that it will be delivered early next week.


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2013)

.....HOB does even make the worst formula look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> You wouldn't know how bad the formula is looking at your nails.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani, Highlight of my Summer. Let me start off by saying this is the worst nail polish formula I've ever used! I bought it without reading reviews and after I did my mani I noticed people were saying they needed to do 3-5 coats depending on how they applied it. I was only able to make it work by applying a base coat, coat of color, another thin layer of base coat and a final coat of color. I almost threw this thing in the trash but the color is so pretty in person I think I'll have to deal with the bad formula


  	Gorgeous mani honey on boost! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a shame the formula is that bad, but i agree with MACina & CartoonChic, looking at your mani you certainly can't tell.


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow, the BL fall collection is very bold and bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.beautezine.com/butter-london-colour-clash-collection-for-fall-2013/

  	Doesn' t scream fall to me at all


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Nordstrom Dior set has shipped. I saw that it already changed to being backordered yesterday. That was fast. I'm glad I ordered mine as early as I did. My tracking info hasn't updated, but I'm guessing that it will be delivered early next week.


  	I saw that! Must be real popular. I can't wait to see what they look like on the nail.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> Wow, the BL fall collection is very bold and bright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	not at all! I really want cotton buds and Giddy.. the others I have polishes close enough. Well, cotton buds is close to a lot of my polishes but I'm addicted to white polish.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 11, 2013)

I got my Llarowe order with FF Spring Fling and Noble Garden en Cadillacquer Masterpiece today! They look beautiful! I just applied Spring Fling and with 2 coats it looks fine, but I did have some problems with the glitters clumping together. This got worse after a couple of nails and the polish I would take off the brush in the bottle before applying would get thicker and get on the brush again. I hope this makes sense, but does anyone know how to prevent this?


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 11, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Enjoy your new nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you, I've just finished my pedi it's a beautiful " pink red " and the sand one is gorgeous ( but I resisted ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Enjoy your 3 OPI Minnie yes they are really great !


----------



## MRV (Jul 11, 2013)

HOB, HOMS looks lovely on your nails despite of the difficulties. TY for the application tip!  Wow, the new BLs look bright! Love them!  PDF - do you mean you wipe off the excess polish off the brush? I do not remember having problems with WH (which is similar). I always wipe the brush in vertical position and 'in the bottle'. You can also close and


----------



## sagehen (Jul 11, 2013)

The two new Dior Fall polishes are calling me. I must resist.


----------



## MRV (Jul 11, 2013)

(ok, as you can see, I'm still on my mobile...)  stir the bottle between applications. Hope this would help.  I took a short trip today and got a few random polishes. I found one and only one bottle of BL (on a sale table) at a tax free, and it was La Moss which I did not have. I also got OPI DS Mystery and Chanel Paradoxal. Hmm, I'm feeling vampy today  !


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> I took a short trip today and got a few random polishes. I found one and only one bottle of BL (on a sale table) at a tax free, and it was La Moss which I did not have. I also got OPI DS Mystery and Chanel Paradoxal. Hmm,* I'm feeling vampy today*  !


  	I've been feeling like this lately but I haven't even used most of my "summer" untrieds. I'm trying to be strong and wait until Fall.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

Group buy anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to love buying their gallons of goodness deals but man who needs eight HUGE bottles of remover?? I only want two for the price of one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://www.zoya.com/content/38/item/Zoya/ZTJA1301.html


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> I took a short trip today and got a few random polishes. I found one and only one bottle of BL (on a sale table) at a tax free, and it was La Moss which I did not have. I also got OPI DS Mystery and Chanel Paradoxal. Hmm, I'm feeling vampy today  !


  	Yes you got it, that's what I meant. I wipe of the brush inside the bottle. Then a bit of polish sticks to the top inside of the bottle and it slowly slides down, but while sliding down it also seems to get thicker. It does help to close the bottle and hold it upside down to get it mixed in with the rest quicker, but I hoped there would be an easier way. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2013)

Just applied Picture Polish Pshiiit, pictures to follow (tomorrow). It's very pretty, but I guess it's a bit on the "vampy" side too, however, I don't care.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Yes you got it, that's what I meant. I wipe of the brush inside the bottle. Then a bit of polish sticks to the top inside of the bottle and it slowly slides down, but while sliding down it also seems to get thicker. It does help to close the bottle and hold it upside down to get it mixed in with the rest quicker, but I hoped there would be an easier way. Thanks for your help.


  	Another tip would be to use a wooden cuticle stick to stir up the glitter inside the bottle. You may also want to wait a bit longer for the polish to dry between applying coats. I notice that when I apply my 2nd coat of glitter polish too soon, I end up moving the glitter towards the tips of my nails and it starts to clump.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 11, 2013)

MACina said:


> Wow, the BL fall collection is very bold and bright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I tend to wear colors whenever, so it doesn't bother me that the collection isn't typical fall. I'm all over those bright shades. What I'm wondering now is if some of the colors will have the same rubber finish texture as Cake-Hole.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Group buy anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I may be interested in this. I'm going through the normal 8oz bottles too quickly.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 11, 2013)

I would be willing to join in a group buy.  With 3 daughters we go through a ton of remover


----------



## kimibos (Jul 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Group buy anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 11, 2013)

can't wait to see it


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My Nordstrom Dior set has shipped. I saw that it already changed to being backordered yesterday. That was fast. I'm glad I ordered mine as early as I did. My tracking info hasn't updated, but I'm guessing that it will be delivered early next week.


 can't wait to hear what they are like . if they are like sands I can pass since I already have. gold and black sand/pixie polish.   Ghank you for checking the a England's to mr burgundy. I want more Enchanteds!!! have u got ur other ones yet from llarowe?   Do u have a England lady of the lake? if so how is that compared to sleeping palace? I don't know of I NEED it.   I've been covering for someone at work but he comes back next week so I won't be having the extra money anymore so I have to be very picky with my orders now ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 11, 2013)

I used my first literary lacquer. today ( Rasberry Cordial). at first I felt underwhelmed but then I went outside and Holy $#17!! so glad I picked this one up!  unfortunately, my camera is full and I can't take pics anymore!! so sad lol


----------



## kimibos (Jul 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> unfortunately, my camera is full and I can't take pics anymore!! so sad lol


  	Whoah that polish looks super cool. bright/neon holo and with glitters.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Whoah that polish looks super cool. bright/neon holo and with glitters.


Its beautifu!! I need to clear my phone so I can take more pics ( I have almost 5000 on my iPhone right now!). I gathered most of my recent purchases to take a pic this afternoon got everything all liner up and then the camera wouldnt even open lol!! I was mad and had to put them all back! lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 11, 2013)

Me too and it doesen' t bother me at all either.It was just a pleasant (!!!) surprise to see a company releasing such a bold
  	fall collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> *I tend to wear colors whenever, so it doesn't bother me that the collection isn't typical fall.* I'm all over those bright shades. What I'm wondering now is if some of the colors will have the same rubber finish texture as Cake-Hole.


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 11, 2013)

Naughty I have lady of the lake and sleeping palace, and they are nothing alike.  Lol is def. a reddish purple holo. I love sleeping palace, I think you have this one, right?  I found lady o the lake pretty, but a little underwhelming compared to the website pics.


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 11, 2013)

Quick picture, and just one coat, but sleeping palace on the left, an lady of the lake on the right


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 11, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Quick picture, and just one coat, but sleeping palace on the left, an lady of the lake on the right


thank you so much!! I have LOTL but haven't ordered SP yt cu I wasn't sure about it. ima get it next restock!!  Ty again for doing that!


----------



## MRV (Jul 12, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Quick picture, and just one coat, but sleeping palace on the left, an lady of the lake on the right





Naughtyp said:


> thank you so much!! I have LOTL but haven't ordered SP yt cu I wasn't sure about it. ima get it next restock!!  Ty again for doing that!


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't think they are polishes.  According to Nordstroms:

Nails dazzle with extreme radiance in a limited-edition, numbered set. Each coffret features two sparkling powders and a special adhesive base coat. The fine powders, in Black and luminous Gold, create a jewel-like manicure. Whether applied to one nail as an accent or as a complete manicure, Dior Sparkling Nail powders create an elegant, brilliant couture finish.

So basically you paint your nails with the adhessive base coat and then sprinkle on the powder?  At least that is how I read it.  Glitter for your nails in a nail polish bottle instead of in pouches with a base coat marketed as 'special adhesive'

They have some at my local nordies and appear to be available online again so I might go peek but the powder part of Sparkling Nail Powders means too much work for me.  My nails look half arsed when the glitz is suspended in polish I cannot imagine how an extra step would make them look better :sniff:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 12, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I don't think they are polishes.  According to Nordstroms:
> 
> Nails dazzle with extreme radiance in a limited-edition, numbered set. Each coffret features two sparkling powders and a special adhesive base coat. The fine powders, in Black and luminous Gold, create a jewel-like manicure. Whether applied to one nail as an accent or as a complete manicure, Dior Sparkling Nail powders create an elegant, brilliant couture finish.
> 
> ...


  	ya I mean if the final result looks like the sand I dont need it. I have a ciate velvet manicure kit that works the same way ( haven't done a full mani with it still tho)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2013)

TO ALL OF YOU,_ one great big _*HONEY I'M HOME!!!! *  I had *the best birthday ever,* and the spa was AMAZING.  The hubs out-did himself with flowers and champagne in the room upon our arrival.  We embibed while over looking the lake and then I was off to my facial feeling *very* relaxed!  Several days of amazing spa treatments, scrumptious food and loads of surprises---I'm still on cloud nine!  I was able to haul NP while away---well sort of.  As part of the mani-pedi that I was having they allow you to select two NPs that are your to keep.  I had taken Chanel Elixer with me and that's what I had them apply to my fingers & toes.  Among other things I left the resort with two new NPs and a boat load (or as Buick would say, "a zoo full") of amazing skincare products.


elkaknits said:


> I don't think they are polishes.  According to Nordstroms:
> 
> Nails dazzle with extreme radiance in a limited-edition, numbered set. Each coffret features two sparkling powders and a special adhesive base coat. The fine powders, in Black and luminous Gold, create a jewel-like manicure. Whether applied to one nail as an accent or as a complete manicure, Dior Sparkling Nail powders create an elegant, brilliant couture finish.
> 
> ...


 That write up is what made me take those polishes out of my cart.  I need to see swatches and even then, I'm not sure I'll get much use out of them.  Nevertheless, I'm keeping an open mind!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 12, 2013)

Glad you had a good time at the spa, Medgal, it sounds amazing.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2013)

I stopped counting my polish when I reached 180 bottles lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 12, 2013)

fellow NPAs !

  	I can't catch up, the rythm is too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL

  	Just passing by to say HELLO !


----------



## MRV (Jul 12, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you!  I've been feeling like this lately but I haven't even used most of my "summer" untrieds. I'm trying to be strong and wait until Fall.


  I'm trying to hold with them too until September at least.   





Pinkdollface said:


> Yes you got it, that's what I meant. I wipe of the brush inside the bottle. Then a bit of polish sticks to the top inside of the bottle and it slowly slides down, but while sliding down it also seems to get thicker. It does help to close the bottle and hold it upside down to get it mixed in with the rest quicker, but I hoped there would be an easier way. Thanks for your help.


  I have noticed sometimes that a polish thickens while doing a mani but I have hardly used them a second time so I can't say anyting about their performance after the first time. I don't remember though that this would have to do anything with glitter polishes especially or that the glitters would clump up in the bottle.  





kimibos said:


> Super Freaking Gorgeous! i luv this polish badly. your nails look


  Thanks, Kimibos! I just took the Garbage off. It lasted 5 (!) days without tip wear or chipping! There was only one mini chip the 4th morning and today it chipped only because I took a shower to wash my hair.  





Medgal07 said:


> :grouphug: [COLOR=0000FF]TO ALL OF YOU, _one great big_ *HONEY I'M HOME!!!!*   I had *the best birthday ever,* and the spa was AMAZING.  The hubs out-did himself with flowers and champagne in the room upon our arrival.  We embibed while over looking the lake and then I was off to my facial feeling *very* relaxed!  Several days of amazing spa treatments, scrumptious food and loads of surprises---I'm still on cloud nine!  I was able to haul NP while away---well sort of.  As part of the mani-pedi that I was having they allow you to select two NPs that are your to keep.  I had taken Chanel Elixer with me and that's what I had them apply to my fingers & toes.  Among other things I left the resort with two new NPs and a boat load (or as Buick would say, "a zoo full") of amazing skincare products.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Wow MRV--I really missed my eye candy/NP Porn----just beautiful!!!  [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you CC!!!!!!  It was a big one but the best one!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]So pretty---I love this Sparkling Garbage mani MRV![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I've seen bright leaves in the mountains---even lavender, which totally floored me.  Like who knew?  At any rate, in a moment of weakness I ordered them during BL's flash sale that included free shipping.[/COLOR]  GREAT FINDS MRV!!!!!!


  Thank you, Medgal, and welcome back!! Nice to hear you had such a wonderful time at the spa!  Oh, BL had a sale again?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of my mani, Picture Polish Pshiiit:









  	Also, I went shopping and this is my TK Maxx haul:









  	That's BL Fiddlesticks by the way. The CC set is just so bright, even though I probably have similar colours, I just couldn't leave it behind.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh and forgot to say that I've seen a comparison swatch between Enchanted Polish May 2013 and Lilypad Laqcuer Blooming Violets and they are very similar, if anything, LL BV is prettier, so I'm going to grab that since I missed out on the EP may 2013. Here's the link: http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/07/comparison-request-violet-holo.html


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and forgot to say that I've seen a comparison swatch between Enchanted Polish May 2013 and Lilypad Laqcuer Blooming Violets and they are very similar, if anything, LL BV is prettier, so I'm going to grab that since I missed out on the EP may 2013. Here's the link: http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/07/comparison-request-violet-holo.html


Girl u kno I need this!!  where can I buy it?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 12, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I don't think they are polishes.  According to Nordstroms:  Nails dazzle with extreme radiance in a limited-edition, numbered set. Each coffret features two sparkling powders and a special adhesive base coat. The fine powders, in Black and luminous Gold, create a jewel-like manicure. Whether applied to one nail as an accent or as a complete manicure, Dior Sparkling Nail powders create an elegant, brilliant couture finish. So basically you paint your nails with the adhessive base coat and then sprinkle on the powder?  At least that is how I read it.  Glitter for your nails in a nail polish bottle instead of in pouches with a base coat marketed as 'special adhesive' They have some at my local nordies and appear to be available online again so I might go peek but the powder part of Sparkling Nail Powders means too much work for me.  My nails look half arsed when the glitz is suspended in polish I cannot imagine how an extra step would make them look better :sniff:


 I went and saw these In person today. It's basically a clear polish and u just add the glitter over it. pretty messy and waste alot of the glitter. A huge skip for me!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 12, 2013)

well I just ordered some more np!! thanks to the link antitacska posted, I ordered Lilypadlacquer Bloomibg violets, Pinky promise and chocollo ( hoping they kill my lemmings for enchanted polish hot chocolate,may 2013, and I'm kind of a big deal). also ordered picture polish Dorothy and Shocked. Going to order the last two Anne polishes from literary lacquer ( Anne with an E, and Carrots, carrots). I went to Nordies today to pick up a paint pot from MAC. I looked at all the Nordstrom Anniversary sets. I don't like the Dior glitter things, def skip for me!  there's is a nails inc kit that is similar in idea, for much less at sephora. I MIGHT get that one. I ended up getting a BL backstage basics kit with Thames, plus one additional color ( I got Keks). the kit has the np remover, a nail file, BL topcoat and BL basecoat. I used my Nordies reward and paid $20. so I'm pretty happy all in all    also went to ulta. I got an email that I didn't read all the way. it said to spend $45 and earn 200 points. I thought it said I had 200 points so I went and picked out BL sprog, but once I pulled up the email I ended up not getting it. darn it I felt so dumb lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my mani, Picture Polish Pshiiit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got BL fiddlesticks np and lg on sale too!  love the CC set too and ur mani! I guess I need to add that one to my Picture polish wishlist!  and now thanks to u I will be buying yet another brand! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :grouphug: [COLOR=0000FF]TO ALL OF YOU, _one great big_ *HONEY I'M HOME!!!!*   I had *the best birthday ever,* and the spa was AMAZING.  The hubs out-did himself with flowers and champagne in the room upon our arrival.  We embibed while over looking the lake and then I was off to my facial feeling *very* relaxed!  Several days of amazing spa treatments, scrumptious food and loads of surprises---I'm still on cloud nine!  I was able to haul NP while away---well sort of.  As part of the mani-pedi that I was having they allow you to select two NPs that are your to keep.  I had taken Chanel Elixer with me and that's what I had them apply to my fingers & toes.  Among other things I left the resort with two new NPs and a boat load (or as Buick would say, "a zoo full") of amazing skincare products.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Glad to see not much has changed while I was gone. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:haha: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] I'm like that too Naughtyp! [/COLOR] :thud: [COLOR=0000FF]Wow CC---177 in one month?  That's hauling on steroids!  Love it![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty Corally---that peach one jumped off the page for me:eyelove: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Wow MRV--I really missed my eye candy/NP Porn----just beautiful!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]GORGEOUS Honi---pink has a very special place in my heart---_*and*_ my NP collection:haha: [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Should that be my new motto Anitacska?  I'll have to try this sometime![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you CC!!!!!!  It was a big one but the best one!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Kimibos.  I hope you feel better soon!!!  I love your new Avy!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]NICE haul MACina[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Really nice Anitacska--love the mani, love the pedi!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:   [COLOR=0000FF]CC your Enchanted haul is indeed enchanting:haha:  Love your color choices!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]That's a pretty shade SubwayDreaming![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]So pretty---I love this Sparkling Garbage mani MRV![/COLOR]  :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay MACina---they're lovely!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]That really sucks Honi---I don't understand that company's lack of cooperation and hope it all woks out for you![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Nice haul Anneri!![/COLOR] :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]We like them all don't we Naughtyp??[/COLOR]  :eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF]Beautiful manis Kimibos!!!!!!:eyelove: [/COLOR] :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Amazing NP haul and manis Anitacska[/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]Hi HOB!  I saw these at Nordie's online, put them in my cart but took them out because I want to see swatches first---didn't want to get them just to get them[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:dunno: Can't wait to see swatches.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:eyelove: Love your mani Anneri!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Can't wait to hear how you like these CC---I passed until I know/see more.[/COLOR]  :eyelove: [COLOR=0000FF]Totally love your green mani HOB.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I've seen bright leaves in the mountains---even lavender, which totally floored me.  Like who knew?  At any rate, in a moment of weakness I ordered them during BL's flash sale that included free shipping.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Me too HOB---I can't resist a white NP so I ordered it---in addition, the name reminded me of Buick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]GREAT FINDS MRV!!!!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm with you CC---my mood, and sometimes my outfit dictates what I wear.[/COLOR] :nods:  [COLOR=0000FF]True MACina[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]That write up is what made me take those polishes out of my cart.  I need to see swatches and even then, I'm not sure I'll get much use out of them.  Nevertheless, I'm keeping an open mind![/COLOR]


 Hey Med!! I'm glad you had an amazing birthday getaway with the hubs!! Sounds so relaxing!!  Ya as I as typing what colors I liked most I realized it just ALL colors lol. I did have that huge pack of crayons as a kid, so I think that's why lol!  Can't ever leve the store without one, just a habnot I guess.... so u got the entire BL fall collection ? I remember u have cake hole already... cake hole cake hole lol I missed u!


----------



## MACina (Jul 12, 2013)

....YAY, I am so happy that you had a great time and that you are back, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Medgal07 said:


> TO ALL OF YOU,_ one great big _*HONEY I'M HOME!!!! *  I had *the best birthday ever,* and the spa was AMAZING.  The hubs out-did himself with flowers and champagne in the room upon our arrival.  We embibed while over looking the lake and then I was off to my facial feeling *very* relaxed!  Several days of amazing spa treatments, scrumptious food and loads of surprises---I'm still on cloud nine!  I was able to haul NP while away---well sort of.  As part of the mani-pedi that I was having they allow you to select two NPs that are your to keep.  I had taken Chanel Elixer with me and that's what I had them apply to my fingers & toes.  Among other things I left the resort with two new NPs and a boat load (or as Buick would say, "a zoo full") of amazing skincare products.
> Glad to see not much has changed while I was gone.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> well I just ordered some more np!! thanks to the link antitacska posted, I ordered Lilypadlacquer Bloomibg violets, Pinky promise and chocollo ( hoping they kill my lemmings for enchanted polish hot chocolate,may 2013, and I'm kind of a big deal). also ordered picture polish Dorothy and Shocked. Going to order the last two Anne polishes from literary lacquer ( Anne with an E, and Carrots, carrots). I went to Nordies today to pick up a paint pot from MAC. I looked at all the Nordstrom Anniversary sets. I don't like the Dior glitter things, def skip for me!  there's is a nails inc kit that is similar in idea, for much less at sephora. I MIGHT get that one. I ended up getting a BL backstage basics kit with Thames, plus one additional color ( I got Keks). the kit has the np remover, a nail file, BL topcoat and BL basecoat. I used my Nordies reward and paid $20. so I'm pretty happy all in all    also went to ulta. I got an email that I didn't read all the way. it said to spend $45 and earn 200 points. I thought it said I had 200 points so I went and picked out BL sprog, but once I pulled up the email I ended up not getting it. darn it I felt so dumb lol


  Oops, sorry about that!  I placed an order for 7 polishes, but didn't orderPinky Promise, do you think it's like I'm Kind of a Big Deal? Oh well, I might order it when Sally Magpies gets it. It was very hard to just pick 7, but another bottle would've doubled the postage and I couldn't justify ordering 14 bottles. :O


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oops, sorry about that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	nice! which ones did u get ? I got those three from llarowe. I want hella more lol!!  and I found a bottle comparison of that enchanted and pinky promise and they are very close! close enough for me (unless I catch a restock, I crossed those enchanted off my list lol)! I want all the minty ones and all the purples and the bright pinks!


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 13, 2013)

A sweet specktrette included my order for two of the new RBL polishes with her order. I immediately put on Kelli Gonzo's color. The formula was AMAZING. I can't wait to try Liberty.


----------



## MACina (Jul 13, 2013)

....so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> A sweet specktrette included my order for two of the new RBL polishes with her order. I immediately put on Kelli Gonzo's color. The formula was AMAZING. I can't wait to try Liberty.


----------



## liba (Jul 14, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My current mani, Highlight of my Summer. Let me start off by saying this is the worst nail polish formula I've ever used! I bought it without reading reviews and after I did my mani I noticed people were saying they needed to do 3-5 coats depending on how they applied it. I was only able to make it work by applying a base coat, coat of color, another thin layer of base coat and a final coat of color. I almost threw this thing in the trash but the color is so pretty in person I think I'll have to deal with the bad formula


  	Wow sorry that formula was giving you headaches.  It does look really professional and perfect for all your effort, though!!

  	I looooooove this color so much. What I was doing was doing a very thin first coat, letting it dry very completely then doing a thicker 2nd coat but spreading it on as if it was a gel instead of normal polish feeling. If I'd get a streak, I'd just blob on a dab of polish right over the streak and not really do anything more - it may be thick, but it's actually pretty good at self-leveling in the second coat. I use OPI for Sephora base coat and their separate top coat (not the all-in-one one). It is a gorgeous color, so beautiful to behold. Out of the Sunsational collection, Keeping It Teal is probably my favorite (it glows like a cabochon emerald in the sun),then HoMS and Sun of a Peach! I've got Sun of a Peach on my toes right now!


----------



## Honi (Jul 14, 2013)

I got two fo the polka dot polishes from Maybelline yesterday, the pink and the blue. Cant wait to try them out


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> I got two fo the polka dot polishes from Maybelline yesterday, the pink and the blue. Cant wait to try them out [/    I put the pink one over white polish, and I was amazed by the color!  I hope you like them!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

...awesome!!!


Honi said:


> *I got two fo the polka dot polishes from Maybelline yesterday*, the pink and the blue. Cant wait to try them out


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2013)

My pedi for* July the 14 th ( Fête Nationale ) : *OPI  Innie Minnie Mighty Bow + OPI when Monkeys fly, red and gold glitter !


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

...that sounds gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> My pedi for* July the 14 th ( Fête Nationale ) : *OPI  Innie Minnie Mighty Bow + OPI when Monkeys fly, red and gold glitter !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you Macina, well it's not bad at all, but removing it easily will be another story !


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Have a great day, Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> Thank you Macina, well it's not bad at all, *but removing it easily will be another story !*


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2013)

I got Blooming Violets, Fairy Footprints, Velveteen, Aquadisiac, Violet Moon, She's All That and Wink of Pink. I ordered from the Etsy Store since I'm not in the US anyway and they had everything in stock there, plus shipping for up to 7 bottles was pretty reasonable. Can't wait to receive them! Sally Magpies is due to get them, I'll have to see what price she'll be selling them, they cost around £8 incl. postage per bottle from the Etsy Shop, so we'll see, but I'll definitely place another order sometime soon.



Naughtyp said:


> nice! which ones did u get ? I got those three from llarowe. I want hella more lol!!  and I found a bottle comparison of that enchanted and pinky promise and they are very close! close enough for me (unless I catch a restock, I crossed those enchanted off my list lol)! I want all the minty ones and all the purples and the bright pinks!


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2013)

http://blogs.glamour.de/diy/farbenfrohe-haarnadeln/

  	I just saw that and thought it was a cute idea. Since I'm still sick I'm going to spend my time painting hair pins today, lol.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2013)

MACina said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you, it is so hot today !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've changed my mani, Dior Diablotine on my toes now !
  	Hope you're doing fine MACina


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2013)

It's been really hot in the UK too, about 30 degrees and sunny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bit too hot for my liking, I prefer up to 25, especially since the children are still in school. It's crazy here, summer holidays only start on 25th July by which time half of the summer is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then they'll be home until 4th September by which time it will be much cooler. Meh!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> http://blogs.glamour.de/diy/farbenfrohe-haarnadeln/   I just saw that and thought it was a cute idea. Since I'm still sick I'm going to spend my time painting hair pins today, lol.


  That's really cute!  I'm challenged when it comes to hairstyles. More complicated than a ponytail or bun? Forget it - not for me then. Instead of painting hairpins I just painted my nails! ;-)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's Girly Bits Mother May I. Quite like it, especially that there're red and green squares and not only hex glitter!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2013)

It's quite the opposite here, summer holidays are far too long ! 25th July, it's not very logical but here it's not logical either !


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

Lucky you! Here it is cloudy and quite cold today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Diablotine is a fantastic choice too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Especially for the hot weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I am fine....thank you so much, Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, it is so hot today !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

Anneri!







....loveeee your mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> That's Girly Bits Mother May I. Quite like it, especially that there're red and green squares and not only hex glitter!


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

That is really quite late....is it the same date for all parts of the UK?

  	Here in Germany we have different dates for the different
  	federal states.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes, it is, although private schools get longer holidays (9 weeks instead of 6). I don't mind the length of the holiday, but it would be better if it started at the beginning of July and ended mid-to-late August, because that's when summer actually is. I believe that's how they do it in Scandinavia. In Hungary where I'm originally from you get 11 weeks or so from mid-June to beginning of September, but they don't get half-term holidays. I prefer our way, but would like the summer holiday a few weeks earlier.



MACina said:


> That is really quite late....is it the same date for all parts of the UK?
> 
> Here in Germany we have different dates for the different
> federal states.


----------



## MACina (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree! And if you have the same date for all parts of the UK, it should be no
  	problem.
  	Here it varies each year....one year earlier and in the next year later.

  	Wow, 11 weeks is very long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	But I rather have more short(er) holidays than only 1 or 2 long ones.


Anitacska said:


> Yes, it is, although private schools get longer holidays (9 weeks instead of 6). I don't mind the length of the holiday, but* it would be better if it started at the beginning of July and ended mid-to-late August, because that's when summer actually is.* I believe that's how they do it in Scandinavia. In Hungary where I'm originally from you get 11 weeks or so from mid-June to beginning of September, but they don't get half-term holidays. I prefer our way, but would like the summer holiday a few weeks earlier.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm trying to hold with them too until September at least.  I have noticed sometimes that a polish thickens while doing a mani but I have hardly used them a second time so I can't say anyting about their performance after the first time. I don't remember though that this would have to do anything with glitter polishes especially or that the glitters would clump up in the bottle. Thanks, Kimibos! I just took the Garbage off. It lasted 5 (!) days without tip wear or chipping! There was only one mini chip the 4th morning and today it chipped only because I took a shower to wash my hair. Thank you, Medgal, and welcome back!! Nice to hear you had such a wonderful time at the spa!  Oh, BL had a sale again?


 doh! I fell victim to the BL flash sale! 20% of with free shipping how can I pass THAT up?   I got Pitter Patter, don't have HRH so I'd rather have the LE shade hahha


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Another haul


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

....YAY, you finally got the Glamazona collection!!! Awesome....Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


>


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice haul!



Corally said:


>


  	Here's today's mani, Urban Decay Radium  with Sinful Colors Hottie on top. Both just one coat, brilliant formulas, and such a pretty combo!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> TO ALL OF YOU,_ one great big _*HONEY I'M HOME!!!! *  I had *the best birthday ever,* and the spa was AMAZING.  The hubs out-did himself with flowers and champagne in the room upon our arrival.  We embibed while over looking the lake and then I was off to my facial feeling *very* relaxed!  Several days of amazing spa treatments, scrumptious food and loads of surprises---I'm still on cloud nine!  I was able to haul NP while away---well sort of.  As part of the mani-pedi that I was having they allow you to select two NPs that are your to keep.  I had taken Chanel Elixer with me and that's what I had them apply to my fingers & toes.  Among other things I left the resort with two new NPs and a boat load (or as Buick would say, "a zoo full") of amazing skincare products.
> Glad to see not much has changed while I was gone.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Welcome back Medgal, i'm glad to hear you had such a great time at the spa


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> :yahoo: ....YAY, you finally got the Glamazona collection!!! Awesome....Enjoy ompom:


  Yeah finally! Thanks.  Can't wait to try out the liquid gold topper!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  	Great haul, love the nail polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want all of the Glamazona polishes, minus the purple, but our Kruidvat doesn't have this collection yet. Hope they'll get it soon


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska, I love your mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Anitacska said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> 
> Here's today's mani, Urban Decay Radium  with Sinful Colors Hottie on top. Both just one coat, brilliant formulas, and such a pretty combo!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

That one looks very pretty....if it was silver I would have gotten it for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Corally said:


> Yeah finally! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

Fingers crossed, Liz!
	But the collection should be available any day now!!!


Liz2012 said:


> Beautiful mani and great haul Anitacska, enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say i grabbed a few of them.

  	I present to you, my very first Catrice polishes, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  	Mint Me Up; Bricky Mouse; The Monkey Gets Funky; Denim Moore; Even More Heavy Metallilac; Blue Highway; Wheels On Fire
  	(With flash)




  	(Without flash)


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YAY you're not a Catrice np virgin anymore. :haha: And I'm so jelly! Wheels On Fire was sold out at my Kruidvat, gorgeous color! :eyelove:


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

.....awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


	I hope that you are going to love the Catrice polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Great haul, love the nail polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was so lucky, I had the last bottles.  The purple one wants to be loved too. 


MACina said:


> That one looks very pretty....if it was silver I would have gotten it for sure
> 
> 
> Corally said:
> ...


  If it was silver I would've left it in the display. :lol:


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

...I knew you would answer this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I am sure that the gold topper looks amazing on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Corally said:


> *If it was silver I would've left it in the display. *


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> :haha: ...I knew you would answer this    I am sure that the gold topper looks amazing on you


  lol  I'm so predictable. :lol:  Aw thanks! :kissy:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 15, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You're both killing me with the catrice polishes! I need to make my list asap! I really like that navy, purple and coral.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 15, 2013)

Canadian friends --- Nail Polish Canada has free shipping right now with no minimum.


----------



## MRV (Jul 15, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...








your first ones! Love the green and coral.


  	A few manis: Jinx (this was difficult to photograph, the gold glitter would not show up properly and it looks a bit weird)






  	FF Spring Fling






  	PDF - I was thinking about that clumping glitter. I think that it's the nature of this polish. It does not necessarily clump up, it's just clumpy. This means that you rather have to pad the polish than apply it like a regular polish (it's doable but the coat is very sheer with not that many glitters). It's okay, because it self-levels just fine.


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

FF Spring Fling looks GORGEOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Lovely coral red! I like that it has shimmer.
> 
> 
> This is a great GB! I've been eyeing it, too.
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Welcome back Medgal, i'm glad to hear you had such a great time at the spa


  	Welcome back and so glad for you that your birthday was unforgettable 

  	Corally : what a haul, I love your Catrice np and blush

  	To all : hello, it's hard to follow you !  My very recent haul ( today ) has nothing to do with nail polishes : Crème de Rose by Terry and Guerlain Terra Ora. I think I must save up for the OPI and Essie Fall collections among others.
  	AND

  	your manis are really pretty, as you probably know I often do a pedi but not so often manis in fact.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quite strange for a NPA I know !


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2013)

MACina said:


> FF Spring Fling looks GORGEOUS









  	Medgal, I'm very happy that you had a great birthday-week! It was a bit quiet here without you.

  	Now where's CC and Kimibos and BUICK?!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. Yes, they are possibly quite similar, haven't compared them side by side, but I see what you mean.

  	Lovely manis. 



MRV said:


> A few manis: Jinx (this was difficult to photograph, the gold glitter would not show up properly and it looks a bit weird)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jinx is really to die for MRV ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great sand np.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2013)

I just saw promo pics of Color Club's fall collection for the first time and I like every single one of the colors. That hasn't happended in forever, I can't wait to see swatches. If anyone knows a link, please share! I'm in the mood to place an order. I also saw a pic of another collection, Harlem Lights (?), but can't find anything about it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2013)

I was just gonna post about that, I've just seen the picture on Facebook and OMG, The Uptown (the middle one) is just gorgeous!







Naynadine said:


> I just saw promo pics of Color Club's fall collection for the first time and I like every single one. That hasn't happended in forever, I can't wait to see swatches. If anyone knows a link, please share! I'm in the mood to place an order. I also saw a pic of another collection, Harlem Lights (?), but can't find anything about it.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was just gonna post about that, I've just seen the picture on Facebook and OMG, The Uptown (the middle one) is just gorgeous!


  	Thanks for sharing! They are so pretty but I probably have dupes for a lot of them. I'm still interested in the peach one and the middle color.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was just gonna post about that, I've just seen the picture on Facebook and OMG, *The Uptown (the middle one) is just gorgeous!*


  	I know right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like the antique gold one a lot as well.

  	I found the pic of the other one:





  	Since I can't find any info about it, I guess it must be new.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh, that looks interesting too!



Naynadine said:


> I know right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 15, 2013)

The darn glitter bug bit me again and I blame it on all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used Essence peel off base coat so I hope the removal is easier.

  	I used OPI don't touch my tutu as a base and Revlon Whimsical (DL Glitter in the air dupe)


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

Corally said:


> If it was silver I would've left it in the display.


  	Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was planning to skip the purple because Debbie from Beautyscene says it's not that good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe i'll pick it up anyway when i see it lol, who knows. Let me know how you like the formula


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> The darn glitter bug bit me again and I blame it on all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful mani as always honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 DL Glitter in the Air is on my wishlist but i guess i'm gonna keep an eye out for the Revlon one then.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't think this particular Revlon polish is available in the UK sadly. 



Liz2012 said:


> LOVE Jinx, my favorite Liquid Sand polish so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> The darn glitter bug bit me again and I blame it on all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think this particular Revlon polish is available in the UK sadly.


  	Aww crap, i so hate it when companies do that, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > YAY you're not a Catrice np virgin anymore. :haha:  And I'm so jelly! Wheels On Fire was sold out at my Kruidvat, gorgeous color! :eyelove:
> ...


  The Salmon Dance! I have that one. I wish I got Wheels On Fire tho. Wheels on fire rolling down the roaaaad.  Hm, didn't see her review. Oh well, I can probably make it work. :lol:


----------



## Corally (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was just gonna post about that, I've just seen the picture on Facebook and OMG, The Uptown (the middle one) is just gorgeous!


  The middle one!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Medgal, I'm very happy that you had a great birthday-week! It was a bit quiet here without you.
> 
> Now where's CC and Kimibos and BUICK?!


  	Im saying!! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> The darn glitter bug bit me again and I blame it on all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	How come it didn't look this great on me?! lol Beautiful!
  	I loved all your other manis too especially the RBL kellie one. I haven't got into that brand yet, trying to resist!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Glad you had a good time at the spa, Medgal, it sounds amazing.


 Thank you Naynadine---it was pretty awesome!  I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think this particular Revlon polish is available in the UK sadly.


  	  i dont think its available here anymore. i didnt see it at my cvs or walgreens. maybe it was LE.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Naynadine---it was pretty awesome!  I hope you're feeling better!


  	Hey there!! Welcome Back!! i hoped you had fun, your B-day vacation sounds Magical!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was just gonna post about that, I've just seen the picture on Facebook and OMG, The Uptown (the middle one) is just gorgeous!


  	want the three middle one! I love that its "Girl About Town", makes me think of my MAC lipstick lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> they all look amazing! whats the last thingy? cuticle oil?
> nice pics! the purple one looks amazing!
> jinx is nice BUT Sping fling looks Gorgeous!
> 
> ...


  	I want to get Spring Fling too! it looks so pretty! =) The Color Club reminded me of the DL polish too. I already have the UO dupe , but ill take anoth! ( actually, I should use that one soon, I haven't worn it yet!)
  	I found the Revelon polish at ULTA, I don't remember if its LE. Let me go check lol
  	ok, it doesn't say LE on it  like they usually do when its LE. I think its just HTF
  	Sorry to hear about ur "prep" , I hope everything is ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	aww man, I hate the heat, hope u stay cool!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh I found info about which SF polishes will be in the mini set!

  	The mini set will have : First Date at the Golden Gate, Peace, Love & OPI, Muir Muir on the Wall, and In the Cable car-pool Lane.
  	So I plan on getting that, of course! Plus Dining Al-Frisco, Alcatraz Rocks, Havent the Foggiest,  Embarca-Dare Ya, and Lost on Lombard.
  	Glad I only like this and 2-3 Essies from the fall collections!
  	Now, winter and Holidays will def eat my wallet!
  	Not to mention all the Indies I now want!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Oh I found info about which SF polishes will be in the mini set!
> 
> The mini set will have : First Date at the Golden Gate, Peace, Love & OPI, Muir Muir on the Wall, and In the Cable car-pool Lane.
> So I plan on getting that, of course! Plus Dining Al-Frisco, Alcatraz Rocks, Havent the Foggiest,  Embarca-Dare Ya, and Lost on Lombard.
> ...


  	  i now only want Muir muir on the wall and Alcatraz rocks. you want them all !!


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

....beautiful, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> The darn glitter bug bit me again and I blame it on all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

....exactly! The have great quality for their price tag.And they offer a lot of very pretty colors!!!


Liz2012 said:


> Lol indeed, *yay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 15, 2013)

*

 

 

 

*
*Hare Asteroid Turf *
*Hare Bury the Hatchetfish- over an orly taupe color. cant remember the name. it has that pretty blue sheen but the glitter is not that noticeable.  my skin color is off but thats the only way i could picture bury.*
*

 

 

 *
*Hare King of carat flowers over covergirl always naked*
*Hare SuperNova Springs Super F*-ing Gorgeous!!! perfect.*
* 

 

*
*Hare Hooky at the hamlet. i love the blue glitters in it. maybe you can see them in the 2nd shot. its just gorgeous! *

*

 

*
*my last weeks haul: Hares from LLa. *
*Stars Tropics / Leap-light Year / Bisbee 2.0    from revlon 761 Scandalous and 780 Ritzy *
*

*
*here are the new hares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im so excited, ill be wearing bisbee 2.0 to my colonoscopy this week  *


----------



## MACina (Jul 15, 2013)

...Hare SuperNova Springs..........OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	kimibos....thank you for sharing all the pretty manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Bisbee 2.0 will definitely help you.....I am so sorry that you need a colonoscopy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I hate this so much....especially the preparation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My thoughts will be with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Im saying!! lol


  	Awwww! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	And for everyone who has access to P2: Don't think about buying Alcatraz rocks, because P2 has an exact dupe!
  	See: http://www.spektorsnails.com/2013/07/opi-san-francisco-autumnwinter-2013.html#more


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2013)

Sadly I don't have access to P2, but never mind.



Anneri said:


> LOVE your Hares and manis with them! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you - colonoscopy sounds nasty!
> 
> 
> Awwww!
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely coral red! I like that it has shimmer.
> 
> 
> This is a great GB! I've been eyeing it, too.
> ...


  	I guess I just have to get used to these types of polishes. I'll try the patting method thanks! It looks so beautiful on you and so does Jinx


----------



## Honi (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's my current mani!  Orly Beautiful Disaster.


----------



## Corally (Jul 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Corally said:
> 
> 
> > Another haul
> ...


 Thanks! And no :haha: it's the Catrice version of LORAC's 3D Liquid Lustre Eye.


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2013)

....lovely, Honi!!!!


Honi said:


> Here's my current mani!  Orly Beautiful Disaster.


----------



## MRV (Jul 16, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my current mani!  Orly Beautiful Disaster.


  	Looks lovely, but I passed on this one. I don't know why - it's like my favourite colour!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Corally said:


>


 Corally what an absolutely beautiful haul!!  Love all of these NP colors and the blush too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Anitacska!!!!!


Liz2012 said:


> Welcome back Medgal, i'm glad to hear you had such a great time at the spa


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Dominique!  It's amazing how fast this thread moves.  I love coming here to see the amazing hauls, beautiful manis and of course the company of all of you!!






Anneri said:


> Medgal, I'm very happy that you had a great birthday-week! It was a bit quiet here without you.
> 
> Now where's CC and Kimibos and BUICK?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow Liz, they're beautiful---your toes will be very happy!!!  






Liz2012 said:


> I went shopping this weekend and what did i find .. Catrice nail polishes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful!!!  HOB you could smear mustard & ketchup on your nails and they would still look beautiful!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> The darn glitter bug bit me again and I blame it on all of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Okay Naughtyp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful color Honi!!!


Honi said:


> Here's my current mani!  Orly Beautiful Disaster.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 16, 2013)

To all of you !

  	A special
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




to you Kimibos, may the Force the manis be with you !


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Liz, they're beautiful---your toes will be very happy!!!


  	Actually i rarely do pedis, should do them more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Naughtyp!  I love crayons---not just as a kid---I keep a large box on hand---what can I tell you---they make me
     happy







Imagine that, at my age.









Re: Cake-hole.  I did skip that one since I already have have it.  I thought they arrived today, but the box contained something else that I'd ordered.  The BLs from the fall collection will arrive this Thursday.


MACina said:


> ....YAY, I am so happy that you had a great time and that you are back, Medgal


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 16, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> To all of you !
> 
> A special
> 
> ...


  	Hi there Dominique


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you! Looking at my nails I was thinking this combo also looks a lot like Orly Angel Eyes.



Anitacska said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> 
> Here's today's mani, Urban Decay Radium  with Sinful Colors Hottie on top. Both just one coat, brilliant formulas, and such a pretty combo!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> The two new Dior Fall polishes are calling me. I must resist.


 Sage, I tried but failed---ordered Galaxie & Destin from the Dior Mystic Metallics collection.


----------



## sagehen (Jul 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Sage, I tried but failed---ordered Galaxie & Destin from the Dior Mystic Metallics collection.


	OK then I may live through you...or I may break my Dior polish virginity.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 16, 2013)

sagehen said:


> OK then I may live through you...or I may break my Dior polish virginity.


 Go for it!!!  



I love Dior NP---especially the wider brushes.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naughtyp!  I love crayons---not just as a kid---I keep a large box on hand---what can I tell you---they make me
> happy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 16, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my current mani!  Orly Beautiful Disaster.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm heartbroken over missing the Ariel mirror ;( nothing can cheer me up now, not even all these beautiful manis and polishes    has anyone seen a review on the Ariel polishes yet? lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes, I have bought a lot of Catrice polishes too since I tried them.They are really great!


Liz2012 said:


> The Salmon Dance, that's it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jul 17, 2013)

Odd things happen. Yesterday I received a package from Llarowe, and one of the polishes was Bubble Time by Darling Diva. I remember looking at the polishes and wondering a bit but did not check anything. Then today I receive a package from Darling Diva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I was thinking no, no, I have not ordered anything from them, did not push the button on their page?? The package contained a Bubble Time polish, a mini holo TC (Seduction), a pack of bubblegum, and a card saying "sorry, the BT you received is defected". Looks like the polish I received yesterday has a light blue base, and it should be white. I think I'm bubbled over now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Liz2012 said:


> *     revlon when broke after you started to buy mac*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  	My mani did not go as planned either. I have DD FUUUUUUUDGEE!!!!!! over CG Sunday Funday (_awesome_ BTW), but FUUUUUUUDGEE!!!!!! did not have a clear but yellowish base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Bummer. AND FUUUUUUUDGEE!!!!!! actually smells like fudge!


----------



## Corally (Jul 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> My mani did not go as planned either. I have DD FUUUUUUUDGEE!!!!!! over CG Sunday Funday (_awesome_ BTW), but FUUUUUUUDGEE!!!!!! did not have a clear but yellowish base   . Bummer. AND FUUUUUUUDGEE!!!!!! actually smells like fudge! :shock:


  LOVE IT THOUGH! :eyelove:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Odd things happen. Yesterday I received a package from Llarowe, and one of the polishes was Bubble Time by Darling Diva. I remember looking at the polishes and wondering a bit but did not check anything. Then today I receive a package from Darling Diva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow, that's what i call amazing CS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish all companies were like that 
  	Hmm, i guess i'd better get Spring Fling now then to be safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just that there's so much stuff releasing for fall that i have my eye on, i'm getting a bit overwhelmed here lol.
  	And still a beautiful mani imo


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful!!!  HOB you could smear mustard & ketchup on your nails and they would still look beautiful!!!


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 17, 2013)

My recent haul, a sweet friend offered to CP a few kikos for me. Excited to try the Sugar ones.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent haul, a sweet friend offered to CP a few kikos for me. Excited to try the Sugar ones.








I am so glad for you, enjoy your new Kiko np !


----------



## Corally (Jul 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent haul, a sweet friend offered to CP a few kikos for me. Excited to try the Sugar ones.


  Lovely haul! I really love the left one. :bigheart:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 17, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent haul, a sweet friend offered to CP a few kikos for me. Excited to try the Sugar ones.


  	Awesome haul, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I regret it that i didn't haul any of the Sugar Mat polishes last time i was in Germany (only bought regular ones). But i'm going to London in september, i hope i can pick up some of them then. Please share your thoughts on the formula once you've tried them


----------



## kimibos (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi girls! i just got home couple of hours ago. the colonoscopy was good. everything went as planned and i got a 6 out 9 in the prep. 
  	i have no polyps, no internal hemorroids, and no ulcers! (as of now) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	it turns out my colitis is kind of silently flaring up. my sigmoid colon is the only thing looking pretty bad right now.
  	i havent talked with my doc. but the recommendations int the paper say to continue my current MTX shot and that we'll talk about a change or an escalation in medication. 
  	that sounds good to me. 

  	i cant say im happy. i didnt expect it to be my colitis. i actually have no regular colitis symptoms. so i guess i got different ones in this flare. so yeah overall i feel good but huh my sigmoid doesnt! LOL 

  	im very dissapointed, but ill do my nails in a sec. 
  	i feel like going to Walgreens and get a polish fix. but i came out of the hospital looking like i needed to be admitted into rehab asap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too much anesthesia  and hunger!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hi girls! i just got home couple of hours ago. the colonoscopy was good. everything went as planned and i got a 6 out 9 in the prep.
> i have no polyps, no internal hemorroids, and no ulcers! (as of now)
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very very glad for you ( that it went well )  ! Health is the most important thing in life ( yes before makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I am bipolar and on lithium carbonate, sometimes it's well not so easy to cope with that but I have an addiction which does help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today I purchased a new Nars satin pencil.
  	Let me see : you need a np haul when you feel better. But have a rest before, you need rest too I think.






 Take care !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey ladies! I missed everyone. You all have been busy!
  	It's too much to respond to individually, but I love all of the manis and hauls. Good to hear that your procedure went well kimibos. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your special day Med. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Life has kept me busy. I'm on the hunt for a new job. I still have pics of some previous hauls and manis to post. Amazingly, I haven't hauled any new polish since the Dior Nordstrom Sparkling Set from last week. I didn't even order from the Femme Fatale restock last week. That's all going to change this week, though. I have some hauls in my future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Dominique!


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 17, 2013)

good luck with your job hunt cartoon chickabowow


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 17, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> good luck with your job hunt cartoon chickabowow


	Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm looking to transition into a new position within the same industry. In the meantime, I'm thinking about starting a little side job. I want to offer a personal shopper service for LE and hard to find nail polish and beauty items. I've been thinking about the idea for months, but seeing what's happened with the last Enchanted Polish restock and the Disney Ariel collection at Sephora has made me see that there could be a real need for the service.

  	Lol! I just got what you did with my name. I thought it was a typo at first.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 17, 2013)

It should have been chickachickabowow but I brain froze  Put me down for gondola and kaleidoscope please. That is the awesome wine and holographic silver right?


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow, that is cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And both polishes look very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MRV said:


> Odd things happen. Yesterday I received a package from Llarowe, and one of the polishes was Bubble Time by Darling Diva. I remember looking at the polishes and wondering a bit but did not check anything. Then today I receive a package from Darling Diva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> has anyone seen a review on the Ariel polishes yet? lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2013)

....awesome haul, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> My recent haul, a sweet friend offered to CP a few kikos for me. Excited to try the Sugar ones.


----------



## MACina (Jul 17, 2013)

kimibos, I am so glad that your colonoscopy was good so far....not happy about your sigmoid and the flaring up
  	colitis, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Hopefully it is not too painful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And fingers crossed that you won' t need cortisone!


  	OMG....yes, I know this feeling!
	Every time I come out of the hospital I feel like I need a little haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Hi girls! i just got home couple of hours ago. the colonoscopy was good. everything went as planned and i got a 6 out 9 in the prep.
> i have no polyps, no internal hemorroids, and no ulcers! (as of now)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hey ladies! I missed everyone. You all have been busy!
> It's too much to respond to individually, but I love all of the manis and hauls. Good to hear that your procedure went well kimibos. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your special day Med.
> 
> 
> ...








CC

  	If your'e on the hunt for a new job, well good luck !!!  Fingers crossed !

  	Some hauls in the future ? GREAT !


----------



## MACerette (Jul 18, 2013)

Kimibos, I hope you'll feel better soon. :bouquet:  CartoonChic, that's a wonderful idea, good luck! :winkiss:  Yesterday I scored A Unicorn Farted In My Polish from Dollish Polish. I limited myself to that one, because we had some repairs done to the car which added up  and some other expenses, so I try to be good, for now....


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hey ladies! I missed everyone. You all have been busy!
> It's too much to respond to individually, but I love all of the manis and hauls. Good to hear that your procedure went well kimibos. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your special day Med.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Good luck with the job hunting CartoonChic!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2013)

I am so ashamed of myself, went completely mental in TKMaxx. But it felt so good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Photos to follow...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the support!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking forward to them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

I fooled around with the Nordstrom Dior Sparkling Set last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The packing is very sophisticated and classy. The set comes in a black box. It really is a numbered limited edition set. A slip of paper is included with your number, and the directions for use are printed on the other side. I have number 4404. It doesn't say out of how many made. The Fixing base is a full size bottle and the powder bottles are minis.

  	I haven't had any prior experience with caviar manis, so this was my first attempt. The powders are basically fine dust. I made such a mess. I used the gold powder first without anything underneath to catch fall out. I tried picking up the excess to put back in the bottle. That was a futile attempt. I tried the black powder next. This time I applied the powder over a a sheet of paper. I used the paper to try to funnel the excess powder back into the bottle and still failed. I used sticky tape to clean up the mess. The powders have a "brush" that's more like a brush without the bristles. It just seemed like the hard stick part of the brush to me.

  	It was messy and somewhat of a hassle to do, but I will say that the effect is stunning. The powder has this celebrity-esque, diva like sparkle, especially in the light. Think of a sequined dress with a spotlight shining on it. The sparkle is insane. After being hypnotized by the sparkle, I became concerned that the powder would rub off in my sleep. It's basically a fine dust. I then applied a top coat to try to fix the dust in place. That ruined it. The sparkle vanished. The black powder now looks semi matte and grainy. I can also see my nail showing through the powder after applying the top coat.

  	This set is good if you want a really dazzling mani, but expect to only wear it for a night out. I don't think it will last the next day after going to sleep. I kept tapping my finger nails with my finger tip before applying the top coat, and powder always transferred off the nail. I'll post pics later.

  	I'm still going to keep the set. You all know I'm a sucker for LE things. I'll use it for special occasion manis, even if that special occasion could be me just going out to buy a fancy donut. Lol, wait. That's probably not a good idea. The sparkling powder may mix with the donut powder while I'm eating it.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I fooled around with the Nordstrom Dior Sparkling Set last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm sorry to hear the Dior Sparkling Set is such a hassle to apply and that the powder keeps transferring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That would really annoy me as well. But when i read how you describe the effect i'm still very curious to see a pic, it really sounds stunning


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I'm sorry to hear the Dior Sparkling Set is such a hassle to apply and that the powder keeps transferring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I took a bunch of pics for everyone. I'm a little exhausted, so I probably won't upload until later tonight. I need a break.

  	By the way, did anyone order Enchanteds from Mei's Meis today? I ordered 5 polishes. The 3 remaining Love-A-Lot of Glitters, Shrimp Cocktail, and Up In Smoke. One of my polishes oversold. I was worried it was Up In Smoke, but it was Shrimp Cocktail. Whew! I do want Shrimp Cocktail, but I have a feeling I still may be able to get that color later.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I took a bunch of pics for everyone. I'm a little exhausted, so I probably won't upload until later tonight. I need a break.
> By the way, did anyone order Enchanteds from Mei's Meis today? I ordered 5 polishes. The 3 remaining Love-A-Lot of Glitters, Shrimp Cocktail, and Up In Smoke. One of my polishes oversold. I was worried it was Up In Smoke, but it was Shrimp Cocktail. Whew! I do want Shrimp Cocktail, but I have a feeling I still may be able to get that color later.


  	Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No rush tho, take your time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I would've ordered from Mei Mei's if i had known of the restock, but i saw it like 2 hours too late lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need Up In Smoke, it's amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i still need to order Flamingo Freckles as well. Aww well, next time


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I took a bunch of pics for everyone. I'm a little exhausted, so I probably won't upload until later tonight. I need a break.
> By the way, did anyone order Enchanteds from Mei's Meis today? I ordered 5 polishes. The 3 remaining Love-A-Lot of Glitters, Shrimp Cocktail, and Up In Smoke. One of my polishes oversold. I was worried it was Up In Smoke, but it was Shrimp Cocktail. Whew! I do want Shrimp Cocktail, but I have a feeling I still may be able to get that color later.


  	I tried but once the page loaded for me the colors I wanted were gone. I didn't feel like spending $30 for on np that I didn't really want lol =( still holding out hope for more enchanteds! I saw pics on IG and Mr. Burgandy is GORGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need this one


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I fooled around with the Nordstrom Dior Sparkling Set last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	mmmm donuts!!! Lol I feel like Homer saying that hahah. Ya I would keep it too , be perfect for New Years Eve!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2013)

Does she announce the launches anywhere? I didn't know there was one today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How did you know? Ah well, never mind, since I hauled so much today, I can't really complain. 

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 



 		 			I took a bunch of pics for everyone. I'm a little exhausted, so I probably won't upload until later tonight. I need a break.

 		 			By the way, did anyone order Enchanteds from Mei's Meis today? I ordered 5 polishes. The 3 remaining Love-A-Lot of Glitters, Shrimp Cocktail, and Up In Smoke. One of my polishes oversold. I was worried it was Up In Smoke, but it was Shrimp Cocktail. Whew! I do want Shrimp Cocktail, but I have a feeling I still may be able to get that color later.



  	Here's what I got in TK Maxx, plus an Andrea Fulerton duo in Superdrug. I know I moan about Nails Inc polishes but they had such brilliant sets, beautiful colours, and also now I'm not an Essie virgin anymore!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you CC.  I'm totally pulling for you and sending many many positive thoughts & energy throughout your job hunt!  






CartoonChic said:


> Hey ladies! I missed everyone. You all have been busy!
> It's too much to respond to individually, but I love all of the manis and hauls. Good to hear that your procedure went well kimibos. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your special day Med.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks Macina! i love supernova alot too!
> the colo prep is inhumane!! haha
> thanks! i loved that blog now thanks for the link. the p2 polish is a perfect dupe. im amazed.
> ohhh i have to google that. i dont know what the lorac thingies are hahaha
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ooooo la la----those are very pretty at any rate, MRV






MRV said:


> Odd things happen. Yesterday I received a package from Llarowe, and one of the polishes was Bubble Time by Darling Diva. I remember looking at the polishes and wondering a bit but did not check anything. Then today I receive a package from Darling Diva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

Love these colors!  Great haul HOB!!


honey on boost said:


> My recent haul, a sweet friend offered to CP a few kikos for me. Excited to try the Sugar ones.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Does she announce the launches anywhere? I didn't know there was one today.   How did you know? Ah well, never mind, since I hauled so much today, I can't really complain.   Here's what I got in TK Maxx, plus an Andrea Fulerton duo in Superdrug. I know I moan about Nails Inc polishes but they had such brilliant sets, beautiful colours, and also now I'm not an Essie virgin anymore! :haha:


 I want that  mini nails inc set!! love the colors


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :support:


thanks for the hug  I needed it! I finally got to order the Ariel mirror so I'm back to my normal self lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hey ladies! I missed everyone. You all have been busy! It's too much to respond to individually, but I love all of the manis and hauls. Good to hear that your procedure went well kimibos. I'm so happy that you enjoyed your special day Med. :stars:   Life has kept me busy. I'm on the hunt for a new job. I still have pics of some previous hauls and manis to post. Amazingly, I haven't hauled any new polish since the Dior Nordstrom Sparkling Set from last week. I didn't even order from the Femme Fatale restock last week. That's all going to change this week, though. I have some hauls in my future. :haha:    Dominique! :nanas:


 god luck with the job hunt CC!!! cant wait to hear about ur next haul!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hi girls! i just got home couple of hours ago. the colonoscopy was good. everything went as planned and i got a 6 out 9 in the prep.  i have no polyps, no internal hemorroids, and no ulcers! (as of now)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey girl I'm glad to hear the the scopy went well.. sad that u are still having a flare tho  I have chronic myofascial pain and some days are worse than others   hopefully you have eaten well, rested up and given yourself a mani. I wanna know which color u used lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

About the donut!!!   So glad you posted this CC because I went ahead and ordered the Sparkling set I think on Sunday.  I just liked the way that it looked and thought it would be yet another way for me to venture out of my comfort zone.  I hope you will post pics before I use it so that I'll know how it's supposed to look!  I guess I know what mani I'm wearing for New Year's Eve!






CartoonChic said:


> I fooled around with the Nordstrom Dior Sparkling Set last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 18, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> hopefully you have eaten well, rested up and given yourself a mani. I wanna know which color u used lol


  	     oh sorry about your pain naughtyp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i did a 4th of july mani  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 like nikole did with the new hares ---> http://www.harepolish.com/2013/07/happy-4th-of-july.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

Some of my Butter Londons finally arrived.  I think my fav is Silly Billy because I just love a vibrant orange, but also because that's what my grandmother used to call my brother! 










The low down, starting at the top, left to right:
Pimms, Giddy Kipper, Cotton Buds, Silly Billy & Wellies
Bottom, Royals Collex: No More Waity Katy, Pitter Patter & Liliibet's Jubilee (already have one so my daughter gets this one)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Does she announce the launches anywhere? I didn't know there was one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I got lucky learning about the release. I got Flamingo Freckles for a birthday present and have been periodically checking the site since then because I was undecided about placing an order for the Enchanted glitter polishes. The higher price of the polishes and shipping costs always make me hesitate to order. I just happened to check her website last night to see if the glitters were still available and saw the announcement on the Home page for the Enchanted restock. I don't know how to get announcements from her. I can't find where to sign up for a newsletter.

  	Your haul is beautiful Anitacska. It all looks pretty together. I thought you already had Essie polishes!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> About the donut!!!   So glad you posted this CC because I went ahead and ordered the Sparkling set I think on Sunday.  I just liked the way that it looked and thought it would be yet another way for me to venture out of my comfort zone.  I hope you will post pics before I use it so that I'll know how it's supposed to look!  I guess I know what mani I'm wearing for New Year's Eve!


  	The set is perfect for NYE! I always picture Homer when talking about donuts.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Some of my Butter Londons finally arrived.  I think my fav is Silly Billy because I just love a vibrant orange, but also because that's what my grandmother used to call my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Love the fall colors.


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 18, 2013)

I still haven't tried the Butters yet! I've had them in my hands, but put them back. Too many to choose from and I have high expectations, so the color has to be perfect! ( sound like, never mind! )





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Some of my Butter Londons finally arrived.  I think my fav is Silly Billy because I just love a vibrant orange, but also because that's what my grandmother used to call my brother![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] :haha:   [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]The low down, starting at the top, left to right:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Pimms, Giddy Kipper, Cotton Buds, Silly Billy & Wellies[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom, Royals Collex: No More Waity Katy, Pitter Patter & Liliibet's Jubilee (already have one so my daughter gets this one)[/COLOR]


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 18, 2013)

I've missed you guys!!!  Looking at the pic to the right, I see I've missed some great hauls and mani's.  

  	Today I'm wearing Nicole OPI lilac gumdrops with Essie full steam ahead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Love the fall colors.


 I think Giddy Kipper is my fav---it's much prettier IRL, as the camera distorts the actual color--it's much softer.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 18, 2013)

From Llarowe:

_A quick update on the next launch/restock:

We will be launching/restocking the following on Saturday, more may be added as shipments are received. I will update you on exact details, times, etc. later today -

A England
Emily de Molly
Glitter Gal
La CC
Pretty Serious
Scofflaw_


----------



## kimibos (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Some of my Butter Londons finally arrived.  I think my fav is Silly Billy because I just love a vibrant orange, but also because that's what my grandmother used to call my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   they all look Gorgeous! i think im going to get the katy one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Prettypackages!!! I hope all is well with you!  I've missed you!!!  Your mani sounds nice---Essie FSA is such a pretty lavender!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> From Llarowe:
> 
> _A quick update on the next launch/restock:
> 
> ...






I'm already over my 10 NPs for the month!!!



Actually, I've only exceeded that limit by two-three/mth---BUT BUT BUT---I find myself buying _other_ things.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *I got lucky learning about the release*. I got Flamingo Freckles for a birthday present and have been periodically checking the site since then because I was undecided about placing an order for the Enchanted glitter polishes. The higher price of the polishes and shipping costs always make me hesitate to order. I just happened to check her website last night to see if the glitters were still available and saw the announcement on the Home page for the Enchanted restock. I don't know how to get announcements from her. I can't find where to sign up for a newsletter.
> 
> Your haul is beautiful Anitacska. It all looks pretty together. I thought you already had Essie polishes!


     That seems to happen too often to be called _*luck*_!  That's why you'd make an amazing PS!!!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm already over my 10 NPs for the month!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I've only exceeded that limit by two-three/mth---BUT BUT BUT---I find myself buying _other_ things.








you got them all from one brand so it doesnt count. 

  	  i want 2 scofflaw and maybe one a-e.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That seems to happen too often to be called _*luck*_!  That's why you'd make an amazing PS!!!


  	  i think CC has the most extreme stalking skills ever!


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 18, 2013)

My damn multi quote disappeared again. I'm going to chuck my phone into the wall one day.

  	CC - I think your personal shopper idea is awesome!! I bet there are tons of women out there who don't have time to stalk sites for items they want. I think it'll be really successful. And sending you lots of good wishes on your job hunt. I hope you find something great! I know what a pain it could be.

	I can't wait to see your Dior pics. Lord knows I would have made a huge mess with loose glitter.

  	Kimbos - So glad to hear your colonoscopy went well. Sucks that you're having to deal with the flares though 

  	MRV - That's great customer service! It looks great with the blue base and the white. Now you have two pretty polishes for the price of one


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 18, 2013)

Lalalish said:


> I still haven't tried the Butters yet! I've had them in my hands, but put them back. Too many to choose from and I have high expectations, so the color has to be perfect! ( sound like, never mind! )


  	Oh you don't know what you're missing! BL's is in my top 5 for favorite brands.


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

....what a great haul, Anitacska!

  	Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Does she announce the launches anywhere? I didn't know there was one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

....whoa, awesome, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Some of my Butter Londons finally arrived.  I think my fav is Silly Billy because I just love a vibrant orange, but also because that's what my grandmother used to call my brother!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 18, 2013)

Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	CartoonChic, I hope that everything goes well with your new job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> Love the fall colors.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

http://m.vampyvarnish.com/2013/07/zoya-pixiedust-fall-2013#more-42942 new pixies!! getting 3 of them


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Some of my Butter Londons finally arrived.  I think my fav is Silly Billy because I just love a vibrant orange, but also because that's what my grandmother used to call my brother![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] :haha:   [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]The low down, starting at the top, left to right:[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Pimms, Giddy Kipper, Cotton Buds, Silly Billy & Wellies[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Bottom, Royals Collex: No More Waity Katy, Pitter Patter & Liliibet's Jubilee (already have one so my daughter gets this one)[/COLOR]


 wow u really did HAUL didn't u lol. I need no more waity Katy and maybe the blue fall one, is that the silly billy one?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Double score. im going to be visiting their site maybe i get lucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh I like that, but  I bet yours looks even better!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think CC has the most extreme stalking skills ever!


 that she does!! 


kimibos said:


> :haha: you got them all from one brand so it doesnt count.     i want 2 scofflaw and maybe one a-e.


 I might get one or two... even tho I'm trying to hold out for some Enchanteds!


----------



## Honi (Jul 19, 2013)

So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


  	Aww sorry to hear your cat is not well Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope she'll get better soon.


----------



## MRV (Jul 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


  	Hope she gets well soon!


  	Ok, back to basics. This is the other Sunday Funday (by Essie).


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

I am sorry that your cat is sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hopefully she is doing better soon!


Honi said:


> So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, let's hope that I don't forget anybody!   Kimibos, so happy that the procedure went well! I keep my fingers crossed for you that you'll be better soon! And go on, reward yourself with some pretty polishes! You've earned it!  CC, let's hope your hunt for a new job goes quick - I'm searching for 9 months now and it's getting in my nerves. Great idea with the LE service!  HOB, I hope you know that whenever you need some Kiko, Catrice etc you just have to pipe up!!!  Honi, I hope your cat gets well soon!   Awesome hauls, Med and Anitacska!  I broke one of my nails (again!) and wanted a neutral polish for a change, so I opted for a Chanel Frenzy dupe I own:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not sure if I should wear this or if it clashes with my skintone.  And here's Naughty Nautical on my toes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In a nautical environment, even!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think because I usually go for more "interesting" polishes, like glitters, holos, multichromes, and while the Essie ones are very nice, they didn't tickle my fancy enough. But the 3 I got for £9.99 are all such gorgeous colours. I got Damsel in a Dress, Beach Bum Blu and Leading Lady. Well, the set originally came with a white polish instead of DiaD, but I switched it with another pack. Naughty naughty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your Essie mani though, very summery! I'd probably jazz it up with some glitter though. I'm a glitter fiend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Thanks, Corally!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Liz! We can only hope so. This actually reminds me of my worst CS experience. I got the BL Backstage set this spring (I think Naughtyp got it, too), but the dumbasses sent me the set without a polish!
> ...


  	Honi, so sorry to hear about your cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope she's better soon. I have 3 children and we have 3 cats and I honestly worry about the cats as much as the children. They are all so sweet and lovable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's my current mani, Chanel Taboo. It's gorgeous, but I really wish it looked more like it does in the bottle. I would even back it up then.


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

Pretty mani and pedi, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	NN looks great on the toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> In a nautical environment, even!


----------



## lyseD (Jul 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> new pixies!! getting 3 of them


	Lovely. I've never tried one, do they wear well?

  	Thank you.


----------



## Honi (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you all, she is fine now but she had me a little bit scared. The vet assured me she would be fine, now she just looks like a pirate (All she needs is an eyepatch).


----------



## lyseD (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it looks gorgeous. What shade is it?

  	Thank you.




  	Quote: 	 		

		I broke one of my nails (again!) and wanted a neutral polish for a change, so I opted for a Chanel Frenzy dupe I own:





		Not sure if I should wear this or if it clashes with my skintone.

		And here's Naughty Nautical on my toes:




		In a nautical environment, even!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you lyse! I got it from a German discounter store called Aldi (not sure if you have them, I think they branched out to the UK already). It's their own cosmetics brand called Lacura, the shade is called Fancy Nude. It's 1.99€ here - while Chanel is about 24€! (And it lasts on my nails longer.) I'm in love, in short!


----------



## Corally (Jul 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you lyse! I got it from a German discounter store called Aldi (not sure if you have them, I think they branched out to the UK already). It's their own cosmetics brand called Lacura, the shade is called Fancy Nude. It's 1.99€ here - while Chanel is about 24€! (And it lasts on my nails longer.) I'm in love, in short!


  I didn't even know Aldi had np.:blink: Lovely color! Do you like the formula?


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> new pixies!! getting 3 of them


  	Pretty! I really like the blue one. I think I'm going to finally cave and try them.. I saw a black pixie the other day and I really like the color. I hope the texture doesn't drive me _*batty*_ (<- blame buick for that one)


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2013)

Corally, Apparently they specialize in Chanel dupes. ;-)  I really love both formula and brush! I learnt about them from a great np blog I posted here before - chahevu.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 19, 2013)

So I saw a member of a NP group try this combo and it was so gorgeous I just had to try it.  A sweet friend sent me Azure as a gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I added China Glaze Atlantis on top. The result is amazing! Especially under lights.


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

....this is an awesome combo, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	SUMMER all the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


> So I saw a member of a NP group try this combo and it was so gorgeous I just had to try it.  A sweet friend sent me Azure as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jul 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Corally, Apparently they specialize in Chanel dupes. ;-)  I really love both formula and brush! I learnt about them from a great np blog I posted here before - chahevu.


  I have an Aldi like 5 min. away from me. Looks like I need to visit it soon! :haha:


----------



## Honi (Jul 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> So I saw a member of a NP group try this combo and it was so gorgeous I just had to try it.  A sweet friend sent me Azure as a gift   and I added China Glaze Atlantis on top. The result is amazing! Especially under lights.


  Too beautiful!


----------



## Corally (Jul 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> So I saw a member of a NP group try this combo and it was so gorgeous I just had to try it.  A sweet friend sent me Azure as a gift   and I added China Glaze Atlantis on top. The result is amazing! Especially under lights.


  Gorgeouuus.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....this is an awesome combo, honey on boost
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Thank you!! This is what mermaid nails should look like.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Dior Nail Sparkling Powders

  	The front of back of the box. It's made of a thick paper. I had a hard time opening the side flap and creased the paper.



 




  	This is the inner box. The real box. Inside is the tray that holds the polish. You can see the little satin handle on the side to pull it out.






  	The first thing I see after pulling out the tray is my limited edition certificate with my edition number. On the back of it are the directions.






  	Finally the polish! I can't remember if I put the powders back into the tray in the right order. The powders are minis.



 




  	Here's a swatch of the powders after I applied top coat the night before. Not so sparkly.



 




  	I removed my first attempt from the previous night and reapplied the powders so you can see the amazing sparkle. Messy!
  	I did a much better job of putting the excess powder back into the bottle this time around.






  	After applying the powders a second time, I realize I was wrong about the brush. It's not a hard stick, but an actual brush. It's just very stiff. I cleaned it with polish remover after use to discover the truth.






  	Voilà! The finished result. I used a cuticle stick to trace around the cuticle to define the nail shape. I also used a cotton swab dipped in water for clean up. Water is your best friend for clean up in this case. Polish remover didn't do anything.



 




  	Still, my pics fail to show off the amazing sparkle. I made a video to truly show the sparkle effect, but I'm unable to upload it. I don't have a YouTube account or anything similar. I wish I could post it for you to see.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2013)

Do you have an Instagram account,CC? You can upload videos there too! Your nails look absolutely amazing.  As do yours, HOB!


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you!! *This is what mermaid nails should look like. *


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


  	I hope your kitty gets better very soon!


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

.....looks very pretty, CartoonChic!


Anneri said:


> As do yours, HOB!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> As do yours, HOB!


  	Thank you! Nope, I don't have anything. I know any social networking page I create will eventually be abandoned.


----------



## MRV (Jul 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank you! Nope, I don't have anything.* I know any social networking page I create will eventually be abandoned.*


  	Very true!

  	I got my Bisbee today!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Lalalish, try a few when there's a sale.  I love them, the formula is lovely (I tend to gravitate to the cremes more), and I love the available color range 
       in the brand.  Oh, and the polish names are pretty cute too.
  	Quote:


MACina said:


> ....whoa, awesome, Medgal


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Anitacska, you didn't lose your head---you USED your head.  What an awesome haul!  I hope you enjoy the 
             Essies---I have such a soft spot for that brand.






Anitacska said:


> Does she announce the launches anywhere? I didn't know there was one today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> new pixies!! getting 3 of them






 I like the the green one---it's the same one that the cat seemed to like!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> wow u really did HAUL didn't u lol. I need no more waity Katy and maybe the blue fall one, is that the silly billy one?


      "The *blue* fall one" is *Giddy Kipper* (s_omeone who's overly excited_) and I think it's my fav of the fall collection.  
     The shimmer in it is just beautiful!  Silly Billy is the orange one & I'm crazy about that one too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


  Whoa Honi, I hope kitty gets better soon


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

@Medgal : thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	@MRV lol it's very nice !
  	@Honey on Boost : gorgeous combo !
  	@CC : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	@ everybody every Npa in this thread,

  	And I can't follow up, again you ladies did beautiful manis and went too fast ! I tried to do a decent pedi with Guerlain Rouge d'Enfer, well yes it's decent but not perfect !


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

I am sure your pedi looks beautiful, Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> @Medgal : thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow! This is insanely beautiful! I have both polishes and should try it too.



honey on boost said:


> So I saw a member of a NP group try this combo and it was so gorgeous I just had to try it.  A sweet friend sent me Azure as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love the look of the new purple Zoya Pixie Dust polish! Still yet to try the formula, I have all 6 of the summer one, but haven't used them yet. So many polishes, so little time...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> I am sure your pedi looks beautiful, Dominique







  	Thank you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Rouge d'Enfer, it's glossy and long-wearing too. On toes it's the perfect red really !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol! I guess when you put it that way Med, you my be right.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Liz---looking forward to trying them!


MRV said:


> Thanks, Corally!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Liz! We can only hope so. This actually reminds me of my worst CS experience. I got the BL Backstage set this spring (I think Naughtyp got it, too), but the dumbasses sent me the set without a polish!
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> In a nautical environment, even!


 
	Beautiful manis and pedis all the way around! I hope you find something soon as well Anneri.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Anneri!  I love your neutral polish/mani.  I think it lends a bit of sophistication & chicness to an all white summer look!  Love your 
tootsies/naughty pedi, shall we call it!






Anitacska said:


> Yeah I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

You mean like this Honi????





honey on boost said:


> So I saw a member of a NP group try this combo and it was so gorgeous I just had to try it.  A sweet friend sent me Azure as a gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

CC, this looks like a PROCESS!  You'll have to carve out some time to talk me off the ledge when I try to do this on December 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I guess I need to
     try it before then.



I absolutely love the way that it looks



.  Thanks for taking the time to show it this way!!!


CartoonChic said:


> Dior Nail Sparkling Powders
> 
> The front of back of the box. It's made of a thick paper. I had a hard time opening the side flap and creased the paper.
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I got my Bisbee today!!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Kimibos, that's CC's logic too. But no I didn't---I also ordered the *Dior* *Sparkle set *and two of the Dior fall polishes,* Galaxie & Destin.  *I think I got the
> three Chanel Fall NPs at the very end of June or beginning of July because I took one with me when I went on my BD trip.  It's so hard not to buy NP
> and makeup---I just love the stuff so much!!!


  	    CC has an addict's Logic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk CC, we all want your hauls!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Dior Nail Sparkling Powders
> 
> The front of back of the box. It's made of a thick paper. I had a hard time opening the side flap and creased the paper.
> 
> ...


  	Amazing but too difficult for me ! The 1st one looks like gold ! The black one like black diamonds !


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> as for now im only going to jump inn the scofflaw wagon. lol getting Enchanteds and EdMs sounds a lit bit scary to me.
> CC has an addict's Logic.
> 
> 
> ...






and that's why we understand it---takes one to know one!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> as for now im only going to jump inn the scofflaw wagon. lol getting Enchanteds and EdMs sounds a lit bit scary to me.
> CC has an addict's Logic.
> 
> 
> ...


	Lol! But I am a nail polish addict, so the logic makes perfect sense. I actually feel like I'm going through polish withdrawal after cutting back my hauls. I need a fix.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> and that's why we understand it---takes one to know one!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


>


  	    True, i actually had to get a makeuo fix so i got nars train blue matte lip pencil and their smudging brush. i havent had makeup in a long time.
  	   getting mail is so exciting lol i kind of miss that sometimes.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> clashing? No way!!! your hands and nails look gorgeous with that polish. very lady like, with that ring and everything!!! sorry that your nails broke but still they look good.       i like your pedi too and the place where you are at must be pretty. i feel like getting into that little piece of water i see in the


  We just came back from an evening stroll along the river (we also had dinner and some cocktails and I'm pretty drunk right now) and here's a pic for you from the view upon the city (my pedi pic was made at a 'Beach Bar') somewhere downriver. But you don'twant to swim there - there're a lot of cargo ships and there're some algae in the water which make it smelly! Sorry for the novel y'all! Btw Dominique, see something you remember? The large skyscraper on the right is going to be the new European Central Bank.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  this huge building was not there when I was in Frankfurt. I remember the nicknames " Krankfurt " und " Mainhattan " lol, well the weather was really terrible, I would suffer from soar throat  every month, but I wish I could go back in time !


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds like you had a good time then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds like you had a good time then!











  <--- Anneri


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2013)

as well!



CartoonChic said:


> Train Bleu is on my list. I've recently started buying NARS pencils a few months ago. I have 			 			 			Dragon Girl, ​ Cruella, ​Damned, ​ 413BLKR, and one Satin pencil ​ Jardin de Plantes​. I want to get more colors. I like them a lot. I know Dominique has a fantastic NARS lipstick and lip pencil collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds like you had a good time then! :lol:





CartoonChic said:


> :drinks: :tipsy:


----------



## kimibos (Jul 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Train Bleu is on my list. I've recently started buying NARS pencils a few months ago. I have 			 			 			Dragon Girl, ​ Cruella, ​Damned, ​ 413BLKR, and one Satin pencil ​ Jardin de Plantes​. I want to get more colors. I like them a lot. I know Dominique has a fantastic NARS lipstick and lip pencil collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     i wanted something really vampy so i went with train blue. the bright pink ones look very pretty maybe in the future.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Train Bleu is on my list. I've recently started buying NARS pencils a few months ago. I have[COLOR=000000]Dragon Girl,[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=000000]Cruella,[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=000000]Damned,[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=000000]413BLKR, and one Satin pencil[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=000000]Jardin de Plantes[/COLOR]​. I want to get more colors. I like them a lot. I know Dominique has a fantastic NARS lipstick and lip pencil collection.     :drinks: :tipsy:


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

Have a great day or night sorry I posted from my mobile phone !:


----------



## kimibos (Jul 19, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Have a great day or night sorry I posted from my mobile phone !:


  	     have a nice day/night domi!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 19, 2013)

Bisbee 2.0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 


  	Hare- amethystos  and a 4th of july mani on the 18th of july 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Hares Leap light year and star tropics.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Prettypackages!!! I hope all is well with you!  I've missed you!!!  Your mani sounds nice---Essie FSA is such a pretty lavender!


  	I love it, if I didn't have other colors to wear, I'd  wear it al summer. 

  	All is alright. LOL  I'm sick again, didn't have internet for awhile (stupid comcast), got a lil busy... blah blah blah....  You know how it goes.  Now I'm slowing catching up.  Well, I'm just jumping into this thread, I was about 40 pages behind. LOL


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

@ Anneri -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


>


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

This one is still on my list....so far I have only Yu and loveeeeeeeeeee it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> *Jardin des plantes is an online exclusive here it's a vibrant colour. *If you're looking for a great pink fuchsia I strongly. recommand Luxembourg and fo bold reds. Majella and Palais Royal. Golshan is beautiful too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 19, 2013)

.....beautiful manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Bisbee 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2013)

MACina said:


> This one is still on my list....so far I have only Yu and loveeeeeeeeeee it


  	Yu is such a bright  pink ( as I have Schiap I decided to pass on that one but it's gorgeous ! )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far there are 12 shades ( and one exclusive ), many are must-haves ! And most of all, *the texture* is a must-have !


----------



## MACina (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, the texture is really divine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Yu is such a bright  pink ( as I have Schiap I decided to pass on that one but it's gorgeous ! )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Jul 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]You mean like this Honi????[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]     So pretty HOB!  I've worn Azure and wasn't too excited about it---your iteration is just gorgeous and makes me want to revisit Azure!!![/COLOR]


  LOL yes! That actually looks like her 






  I painted my nails today, figured since this is my favorite type of color (Love anything purple) I couldnt go wrong but I was left with a terribly meh-feeling after I was done with it. SO gloopy!  :shock:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2013)

Chuck some glitter on it! Sorted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> I painted my nails today, figured since this is my favorite type of color (Love anything purple) I couldnt go wrong but I was left with a terribly meh-feeling after I was done with it. SO gloopy!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

In honor of Talia I am wearing MINT manis for the next week. Last night I used CG keep calm paint on and SH gentle Blossom on my toes. I will finally be using Essie Mint candy Apple, Zoya Neely, BL Fiver, NOPI Alex by the books, CG refresh mint, and  Maybelline ( can't remember the name!!).  I hope I get my hands on the Enchanted polish made In her honor. RIP Talia!!   Past week I used al my oranges, except one. The one I didn't use is from the nails inc mini summer set and it's kinda pumpkin ish. So I'm waiting till Fall to use that one.  I wore CH Sun of a peach first and on my toes all week. I also wore Hare Electric Flame, Orly Melt your Popsicle, Orly mayham mentality, literary lacquer Carrots Carrots. The CG sun of a peach is my fav, it's the only one I took a pic of too lol.   Soooo many more colors to go!! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> LOL yes! That actually looks like her
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anitacska said:


> Chuck some glitter on it! Sorted!


 It's pretty, I used mine also but I didn't keep it on very long lol. Add glitter like Anitacska said lol  I bought tons of creams lately but they don't really do it for me. I like metallics best then holo and glitters. I like to SHINE


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> We just came back from an evening stroll along the river (we also had dinner and some cocktails and I'm pretty drunk right now) and here's a pic for you from the view upon the city (my pedi pic was made at a 'Beach Bar') somewhere downriver. But you don'twant to swim there - there're a lot of cargo ships and there're some algae in the water which make it smelly! Sorry for the novel y'all! Btw Dominique, see something you remember? The large skyscraper on the right is going to be the new European Central Bank.


  don't wanna talk about the central bank lol but this is a beautiful pic!!! Sounds like u had a great time haha


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, I'm the same, creams don't really do it for me. They are useful to wear under glittery topcoats, sheer polishes, etc., but I tend not to use them alone much.

  	My Chanel Taboo is now chipping like crazy, so I'll be replacing it tonight, going to use Marks & Spencer silver holo polish. I've had it for about a year and haven't tried it yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> I bought tons of creams lately but they don't really do it for me. I like metallics best then holo and glitters. I like to SHINE


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 20, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I love it, if I didn't have other colors to wear, I'd  wear it al summer.
> 
> All is alright. LOL  I'm sick again, didn't have internet for awhile (stupid comcast), got a lil busy... blah blah blah....  You know how it goes.  Now I'm slowing catching up.  Well, I'm just jumping into this thread, I was about 40 pages behind. LOL


  	Get well soon! Don't bother trying to catch up. We won't hear from you for months again if you try.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Bisbee 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I am really starting to believe that Hare polishes were made just for your nails. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You know, you should consider starting a nail swatch blog. You have a ton of polish, your nails are gorgeous and you're super fast with your manis.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I bought tons of creams lately but they don't really do it for me. I like metallics best then holo and glitters. I like to SHINE


  	Sparkle on Naughty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--- Lol! The best I could do to show light.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Soooo many more colors to go!! lol


	Whoa, you're really steamrolling through your untrieds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I did a mint mani yesterday, too. Picture Polish Jade + 	 	Femme Fatale Spring Fling.​ I've only stumbled across a couple of Talia's videos on YouTube fairly recently. Her talent was amazing. She's a very special soul. It's sad, but I think her illness made her fearless and made her more determined to pursue her dreams.

  	I so want the new mint Enchanted. I can't believe some of the ridiculous comments posted on the Enchanted Facebook page about trying to profit off of Talia's passing. It's absurd.


----------



## MACina (Jul 20, 2013)

That is exactly what I did too!
	Got only Yu so far....love it and am ready for more now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Jardin de Plantes is an exclusive shade here, too. ​That's exactly why I got it first! Those colors you mentioned are on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Whoa, you're really steamrolling through your untrieds.    I did a mint mani yesterday, too. Picture Polish Jade +[COLOR=000000]Femme Fatale Spring Fling.[/COLOR]​ I've only stumbled across a couple of Talia's videos on YouTube fairly recently. Her talent was amazing. She's a very special soul. It's sad, but I think her illness made her fearless and made her more determined to pursue her dreams.  I so want the new mint Enchanted. I can't believe some of the ridiculous comments posted on the Enchanted Facebook page about trying to profit off of Talia's passing. It's absurd.


 Thanks for reminding me I need Spring Fling! lol  I have been trying to use as many as possible lol.  I read some of those comments people are ridiculous for saying that! I think it's a great idea and hopefully I can snag one! seems like ppl are always bitching about something on her  fb page!   Talia was so cute and I'm glad she was able to do all that she did in the short one she had here...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a pretty color.    If only glitter could solve all of our problems! :sigh:     Sparkle on Naughty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a pretty color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

_Hare is having a restock tomorrow at their etsy site. the monster and dead man's bones are back! they are having a 10% coupon as well. here is the info_

_http://www.harepolish.com/2013/07/next-etsy-shop-restock-sunday-july-21st.html_


_i think im going to be skipping the llarowe restock. idk we'll see. _


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I am really starting to believe that Hare polishes were made just for your nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 well all but Electric flame. idontlikethatone. i have been told several times about the blog. i would love to have one but i just dont get computers much. i dont think my blog would be in order and all that..


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _[COLOR=0000CD]Hare is having a restock tomorrow at their etsy site. the monster and dead man's bones are back! they are having a 10% coupon as well. here is the info[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000CD]http://www.harepolish.com/2013/07/next-etsy-shop-restock-sunday-july-21st.html[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=0000CD]i think im going to be skipping the llarowe restock. idk we'll see. [/COLOR]_


 Thank you!!! I was just about to order from llarowe but I want the hares more!! A try for let them eat... what? and Rococo Grandeur. both have been out of stock on llarowe a site and are no longer listed.   ok I might till get the two a England's to complete the newest collection....


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 20, 2013)

LOL Kimibos, I think it would be a good idea to create your own blog. I would like to have my blog but software and all that stuff make me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too ! And I have no swatches of the nail polishes, I do pedis !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ok I might till get the two a England's to complete the newest collection....


  	Nooooooo! I was just talking to Naughty about spending all of my money before the Enchanted restock. This sale doesn't help.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *ok I might till get the two a England's to complete the newest collection....*


  	     i kind of want 2 scofflaws  badly so i may give in too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

http://enchantedpolish.bigcartel.com/product/a-little-fishy-told-me here's the enchanted polish that was created in honor of Talia


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 20, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL Kimibos, I think it would be a good idea to create your own blog. I would like to have my blog but software and all that stuff make me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	A blog about pedis would be nice and different. Go for it!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL Kimibos, I think it would be a good idea to create your own blog. I would like to have my blog but software and all that stuff make me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	     YES! blogs get glitches and all those things. i just couldnt handle it. hahaha. pedi pics would be good. i dont think there are mani pedi blogs so it would be something original.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nooooooo! I was just talking to Naughty about spending all of my money before the Enchanted restock. This sale doesn't help.


  	   hahaha nope. WE are Doomed!!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> If you can post and upload pictures on a forum, you can post on a blog. It's not difficult at all. Look into the free Blogger site. I think you just pick a design you like then start posting.
> 
> 
> 
> A blog about pedis would be nice and different. Go for it!








Well, thank you ! It would be really different yes lol, you would really talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I meant a beauty blog CC but pedis, why not all the more as I do 52 pedis a year or so !


----------



## Corally (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> http://enchantedpolish.bigcartel.com/product/a-little-fishy-told-me here's the enchanted polish that was created in honor of Talia


  Soo pretty!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

CC have you tried the Picture polish Revolution glitter base?? i have been thinking about it.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> here's the enchanted polish that was created in honor of Talia


	Just beautiful.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

the restock is ON!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

got my AE sleeping palace and fated prince and color club miss bliss! dohhh! was only supposed to get the two AE! lol at this rate I will have no $$$ for anything lol


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

so got Scofflaw flotsam/jetsam and David Bowie's Bulge!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	i almost got Shot the butterfly from Crowtoes but ill wait. i want more from hare than that one. i cant believe that damned glitter base from PP was sold out. i thought they were stocking those today.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> hot my AE sleeping palace and fated prince and color club miss bliss! dohhh! was only supposed to get the two AE! lol at this rate I will have no $$$ for anything lol


  	         nice ones. ill be getting those A-e later in the year. the berry ones look gorgeous!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> so got Scofflaw flotsam/jetsam and David Bowie's Bulge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Really, everytime I look, that damn thing is sold out! So frustrating because I really want to try it!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Really, everytime I look, that damn thing is sold out! So frustrating because I really want to try it!


  	    i really want to try it too. i dont mind peeling the glitter polishes but somehow that PP base sounds better.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2013)

The PP glitter base is really good, it helps a lot with removing glitter polishes. Peeling them off really damages my nails.



kimibos said:


> i really want to try it too. i dont mind peeling the glitter polishes but somehow that PP base sounds better.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 20, 2013)

I just got my lilypad lacquers!! they are soooo pretty omg I want more more!! lol  I also picked up BL sprog at ulta. I used my points to get a few dollars off, yay!  now I'm just gonna order my two ( hope I stick to two lol) Hares tomorrow and then I'm waiting. oh and If it pleases you by Literary Lacquer with my free shipping code she gave me.   Getting a package every day will help! lmao! I'm sure my mailman hates me!


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I've been dying to paint my nails lately but my kitty started getting sick yesterday and her eye was hanging weirdly (Hello pirate cat) so I had to take her to the vet today and she has an eye infection and was very distressed... Love checking in here and seeing all your pretty manis.


  	oh Honi I am so sorry to hear about your kitty.  I hope her eye clears up quickly


----------



## MACina (Jul 20, 2013)

....it would be great if you had your own blog, kimibos!


Dominique33 said:


> LOL Kimibos,* I think it would be a good idea to create your own blog.* I would like to have my blog but software and all that stuff make me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> so got Scofflaw flotsam/jetsam and David Bowie's Bulge!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Naughtyp said:


> I just got my lilypad lacquers!! they are soooo pretty omg I want more more!! lol  I also picked up BL sprog at ulta. I used my points to get a few dollars off, yay!  now I'm just gonna order my two ( hope I stick to two lol) Hares tomorrow and then I'm waiting. oh and If it pleases you by Literary Lacquer with my free shipping code she gave me.   Getting a package every day will help! lmao! I'm sure my mailman hates me!


  I need to get on the ball with all these different indies. I feel like you all are speaking Chinese! Lol I'm afraid if I start googling swatches it'll be lynnderella all over again and I won't be able to stop.   





Anitacska said:


> The PP glitter base is really good, it helps a lot with removing glitter polishes. Peeling them off really damages my nails.


 Same here.. I just tried mine for the second time last week and it messed up my nails.      





Honi said:


> LOL yes! That actually looks like her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 aw! Sucks that it was gloopy, it really is a pretty color.  





CartoonChic said:


> Whoa, you're really steamrolling through your untrieds.    I did a mint mani yesterday, too. Picture Polish Jade +[COLOR=000000]Femme Fatale Spring Fling.[/COLOR]​ I've only stumbled across a couple of Talia's videos on YouTube fairly recently. Her talent was amazing. She's a very special soul. It's sad, but I think her illness made her fearless and made her more determined to pursue her dreams.  I so want the new mint Enchanted. I can't believe some of the ridiculous comments posted on the Enchanted Facebook page about trying to profit off of Talia's passing. It's absurd.


  The mint enchanted is so pretty! Some people are just ridiculous.  





Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]You mean like this Honi????[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]     So pretty HOB!  I've worn Azure and wasn't too excited about it---your iteration is just gorgeous and makes me want to revisit Azure!!![/COLOR]


 You really should try it again! It's like a whole other nail polish.   





kimibos said:


> crapppppp Now i want this chanel polish!!!! look what have done!!


 Haha! I'm sorry. 


Anneri said:


> We just came back from an evening stroll along the river (we also had dinner and some cocktails and I'm pretty drunk right now) and here's a pic for you from the view upon the city (my pedi pic was made at a 'Beach Bar') somewhere downriver. But you don'twant to swim there - there're a lot of cargo ships and there're some algae in the water which make it smelly! Sorry for the novel y'all! Btw Dominique, see something you remember? The large skyscraper on the right is going to be the new European Central Bank.


 Sounds like you had a great night! Especially the drunk part lol That view is beautiful.  





kimibos said:


> Bisbee 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I guess this is payback for the chanel polish. But now I want all of these!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I just got my lilypad lacquers!! they are soooo pretty omg I want more more!! lol  I also picked up BL sprog at ulta. I used my points to get a few dollars off, yay!  now I'm just gonna order my two ( hope I stick to two lol) Hares tomorrow and then I'm waiting. oh and If it pleases you by Literary Lacquer with my free shipping code she gave me.   Getting a package every day will help! lmao! I'm sure my mailman hates me!


  Can't wait to receive my Lilypad order, should be any day now.  Had an email from Enchanted Polish about the pre-order for the Talia Joy polish, it's today from 12 pm PST for 3 hours. I don't think I'll order it, as pretty as it is, I can't justify ordering one polish with the international postage cost. Combined postage is quite reasonable, but for the first bottle I think it's $9 and that's too much. Hohum.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi girls, how's everyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Haven't been online this weekend, we're having a heatwave here in Belgium and our apartment feels like a sauna atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So we did our best being everywhere but here lol, so annoying .. I see that i already missed alot tho  Better get to reading


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Great mani Anitacska, can't believe i still don't own this one! Because it's perm i decided not to buy it yet, but i'll definitely be getting this for fall/winter


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello everybody  It's 35 ° here I am having a nap. Hope. you are ok!  Liz dont forget to drink a lot of water heatwaves can be so difficult @ plus meaning see you soon


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Bisbee 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wasn't really feeling the new Bisbee, but seeing it on your nails now i might change my mind and get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful manis as always girl!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> here's the enchanted polish that was created in honor of Talia


  	A beautiful polish made in honor of a beautiful young lady.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Can't wait to receive my Lilypad order, should be any day now.  Had an email from Enchanted Polish about the pre-order for the Talia Joy polish, it's today from 12 pm PST for 3 hours. I don't think I'll order it, as pretty as it is, I can't justify ordering one polish with the international postage cost. Combined postage is quite reasonable, but for the first bottle I think it's $9 and that's too much. Hohum.


 I was coming here to post about the email! Im def going to order it, I'm not sure I would if it was that much to ship tho! ughh I hate paying for shipping!


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Hallo Liz!

  	I am fine...we are finally having nice,warm and sunny weather and it feels sooooooooooo great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I am sorry that it is so hot in your appartment....I am pretty sure that Anneri is "melting" too since it is quite
  	warm here Germany at the moment as well.



Liz2012 said:


> Hi girls, how's everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

Look what i found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Last friday i went on a family trip to the Netherlands and i managed to snag all 4 polish from the Glamazona collection, finally!




  	Dirty Liana; I Got The Flower!; I'm A Survivor; Lime Heart Is Beating Like A Jungle Drum


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I need to get on the ball with all these different indies. I feel like you all are speaking Chinese! Lol I'm afraid if I start googling swatches it'll be lynnderella all over again and I won't be able to stop. Same here.. I just tried mine for the second time last week and it messed up my nails.  aw! Sucks that it was gloopy, it really is a pretty color. The mint enchanted is so pretty! Some people are just ridiculous. You really should try it again! It's like a whole other nail polish. Haha! I'm sorry.  Sounds like you had a great night! Especially the drunk part lol That view is beautiful. I guess this is payback for the chanel polish. But now I want all of these!!


Diving into Indies is a never ending task lol. But I found a few that I really like (Hare, Picture Polish, Enchanted,Literacy Lacquer) so I'm trying to resist getting I to other brands (like RBL) cuz I already buy too much lol.  I have BL Henry Regatta , do u know if that is similiar to CG Atlantis?


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

.....awesome!!!!!!

  	Glad that you finally found this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> Look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> Hallo Liz!
> 
> I am fine...we are finally having nice,warm and sunny weather and it feels sooooooooooo great
> 
> ...


  	Haha, enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When i still lived with my parents i used to love summer, the house was always nice and cool even with high temperatures. But when i moved to this apartment with my boyfriend 7 years ago hell started lol. I guess it's time for me to look for another place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	And poor Anneri, i hope she's ok then


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YAY :cheer::flower:


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	We are having about 34° C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	A nap sounds nice....hope you are doing fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

I do....I enjoy it soooooooooooo much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Could be a summer like this forever!

  	But I have to admit that I am lucky and my apartment it is always cool.Even when the temperatures are
  	higher outside.


  	Yes, I really hope that Anneri is fine!



Liz2012 said:


> Hi Dominique, i'm ok, hope you are as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Jul 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> I do....I enjoy it soooooooooooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hi girls!
  	Yeah, I feel like an icecream cone in the sunshine - sloooooowly melting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I can relate Liz - my parents' house was always nice and cool, but we're living in an apartment right under the roof, everything is poorly isulated, without an AC of course.
  	I'm looking forward to my soak in a nice lukewarm tub later! I'm not so looking forward to the next two days of extreme heat. I haven't cooked for a week now, but lived on salad, because especially the kitchen gets hot as hell!

  	Later I'll do my nails - hope the polish won't get gloopy in the heat!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

I hope all u ladies are staying cool! Here in San Jose California it's gonna be 82 today so that's not too bad. When it goes over 85 is when I turn grouchy lol! My old apartment used to have AC and it was extremely shaded and dark. Now , the new  one has NO AC, my room has no shade and is in the sun half the day. I hate it lol. I'm used to my room being like a cave!  Im ready for fall!!! the heat hasn't been that bad this year, but it does stay hot until Halloween usually. Lat year the leaves didnt start changing until the first week of December!! I hope they change early this year......


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	An apartment right under the roof is really the hottest one you can live in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope your makeup is doing fine and not melting.....fingers crossed!!!



Anneri said:


> Quote:
> 
> Hi girls!
> Yeah, I feel like an icecream cone in the sunshine - sloooooowly melting!
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

....oh no!

  	No AC in that area is NO fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> Im ready for fall!!! the heat hasn't been that bad this year, but it does stay hot until Halloween usually. Lat year the leaves didnt start changing until the first week of December!! I hope they change early this year......


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I hope all u ladies are staying cool! Here in San Jose California it's gonna be 82 today so that's not too bad. When it goes over 85 is when I turn grouchy lol! My old apartment used to have AC and it was extremely shaded and dark. Now , the new  one has NO AC, my room has no shade and is in the sun half the day. I hate it lol. I'm used to my room being like a cave!  Im ready for fall!!! the heat hasn't been that bad this year, but it does stay hot until Halloween usually. Lat year the leaves didnt start changing until the first week of December!! I hope they change early this year......


  I hear ya. My room is the hottest room of the house. I get all the sun. hboy:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> :shock: ....oh no!  No AC in that area is NO fun :sigh:


  it sux but at least there's a pool! lol  





Corally said:


> I hear ya. My room is the hottest room of the house. I get all the sun. hboy:


 ya I wasn't too happy about it lol.Sounds like u guys are in for a hot one! ughh I hate summer lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Wow, this is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Naughtyp said:


> ya I wasn't too happy about it lol.Sounds like u guys are in for a hot one! ughh I hate summer lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

I just want to post it again in case it gets overlooked .  Enchanteds site is doing a presale for the polish for Talia today from 12 pst-3 pst.i think that is a smart move,  since Talia touched so many people's lives. I think that's the only thing that will be a available, but I'm ready just in case!! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> Wow, this is awesome :bigthumb:


 lol yes I love it! it does make my np chip, but then I just gt to use a new color so it doesn't bother me too much lol


----------



## Honi (Jul 21, 2013)

Ugh we are having a major heatwave here in Denmark aswell so I am currently just staying inside. I burn like there's no tomorrow if I'm out in the sun for too long


----------



## MRV (Jul 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	We have barely + 20 C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Last week there were a few days of +25 C, and next week, too, but I'm never here on those days!


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

The pool forces you to put on your unused polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> lol yes I love it! it does make my np chip,* but then I just gt to use a new color so it doesn't bother me too much* lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Same here.I always have to wear very high SPF!

  	But that is ok for me....I like to be pale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Ugh we are having a major heatwave here in Denmark aswell so I am currently just staying inside.* I burn like there's no tomorrow* if I'm out in the sun for too long


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2013)

I got mine on eBay and it was fairly cheap, so I'm sure you can get one.



Liz2012 said:


> This is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's been pretty hot here too, up to 32 C, although yesterday and this morning was pretty cool. Tomorrow it's going to be very hot again and then apparently it will cool down again. Our house, especially the top floor gets very hot in this weather, it was around 30 degrees the other night even at 8 pm! I much prefer 20-25 degrees myself, any more than that is too hot imo.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thank you, all!   :eyelove:  Hare love again! I have not worn any of these, but Bisbee will be on my nails soon-ish!   It seems to live up to it's name :lol:  ! Lovely colour though!    Thanks! Yes, that's true, Délice might have more shimmer though.   We have barely + 20 C  . Last week there were a few days of +25 C, and next week, too, but I'm never here on those days! :headbang:


lol @ Harmonious Mess lol!! I forgot to mention that I only just ordered Dior Delice , I should have it next week! I passed when it released cuz I wanted spring ball and diablonte more.  Counting the mins for this preorder n hare restock!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> The pool forces you to put on your unused polishes :haha:


 it does!!! lol. I love seeing my nails under water in the sun tho, I just zone out looking at it lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, the EP "restock" is only for the Talia n/p and at $25 I'm passing. It's a nice idea and pretty polish, but it's just not worth it to me.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

I got in my pre order for the Enchanted polish. Hope she does a full restock next Sunday!  now just waiting to get my hares!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

ok I was good and stuck to the two hares I planned on getting. almost tempted to go back for more.  I like monster!!


----------



## Corally (Jul 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ok I was good and stuck to the two hares I planned on getting. almost tempted to go back for more.  I like monster!!


  Hahaha I read 'I'm a monster' lol. :lol:


----------



## Anneri (Jul 21, 2013)

Boo, specktra just ate my post! Boo!  So again my newest mani: Essie's Rock the Boat. Like it very much. Because I don't have a pool (major envy here, Naughtyp!) I opted for a nice bath with loads of bubbles.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Love your mani Anneri


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Lovely mani, it's a very pretty nail polish ( quite amazing soft lavender blue I think )


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely mani Anneri!

  	20 degrees would be so lovely, we had around that yesterday morning and it was so nice! Tomorrow's forecast is 33 degrees. Gulp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	This is my mani, Marks & Spencer Rainbow, a pretty, fairly subtle silver holo. I believe it's been discontinued, but to be honest, there are better holos than this, although on the plus side its formula is really good and easy to apply, no bald spots or dragging. The picture below was taken at 8.30 pm in evening sunshine.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 21, 2013)

Corally said:


> Hahaha I read 'I'm a monster' lol. :lol:


lmao!!! lol well some ppl might say so. like my mom haha


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's another picture that shows the colour better, this was taken with flash:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

That was just so sad.  That's a sweet way of honoring her Naughtyp!!!  I coincidentally applied Fiver to my nails  Friday night and was so disappointed.  The formula was fine, the color divine, but the polish chipped on every single nail of my right hand.  I was astounded and never had this happen to me before.  The polish on my middle finger peeled off completely!  It was the craziest thing.  I had put BL Cotton Buds on my toes and I LOVE it.  The formula was a tad thicker, it was opaque with one coat and I love that it's stark white!  


Naughtyp said:


> Soooo many more colors to go!! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

I got the E-mail from Enchanted and thought it was an absolutely beautiful gesture!


honey on boost said:


> I guess this is payback for the chanel polish. But now I want all of these!!


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 21, 2013)

I finally tried my MAC Marilyn "Rich,Rich,Rich". It has a very odd feel, almost sand!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 21, 2013)

Liz!  It's majorly hot here too but I can't stand being in AC for too long....just something about that artificial cold that gets to me.  I find myself going outside just to warm up!


Anitacska said:


> Here's another picture that shows the colour better, this was taken with flash:


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

I haven' t been to the pool for aaaaaaages and have never had nail polishes on when I went there.
  	So I had no idea that it looks pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> it does!!! lol.* I love seeing my nails under water in the sun tho, I just zone out looking at it* lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Beautiful, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## MACina (Jul 21, 2013)

Oooohhhhh.....I love this color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Here's another picture that shows the colour better, this was taken with flash:


----------



## Honi (Jul 22, 2013)

So I added some glitter to my orly-mani, sure helped  Thanks ladies!  Has any of you tried the Etude House icecream cone looking nailpolishes? The bottles make me go "NEEEED" but I dont know about the quality.


----------



## MRV (Jul 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I added some glitter to my orly-mani, sure helped  Thanks ladies!  Has any of you tried the Etude House icecream cone looking nailpolishes? The bottles make me go "NEEEED" but I dont know about the quality.


  I have them all. If you go and look at my pics you'll find all but the yellow. The teal was great. Did not like the very light pink that much. The orange one is different, jelly. I think the formula is mostly ok, dries quick (quite possibly not free of anything).


----------



## Honi (Jul 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> I have them all. If you go and look at my pics you'll find all but the yellow. The teal was great. Did not like the very light pink that much. The orange one is different, jelly. I think the formula is mostly ok, dries quick (quite possibly not free of anything).


  Awesome, found your pics now! The teal looks lovely but that "nude-ish" light one didnt really float my boat! Those bottles are too cute.


----------



## MRV (Jul 22, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul! Very summerly.  





Naughtyp said:


> I got in my pre order for the Enchanted polish. Hope she does a full restock next Sunday!  now just waiting to get my hares!


  I got the E polish, too. But did not get any Hares. I don't have any urgent must-haves atm. Hope she restocks again.  





Anneri said:


> Boo, specktra just ate my post! Boo!  So again my newest mani: Essie's Rock the Boat. Like it very much. Because I don't have a pool (major envy here, Naughtyp!) I opted for a nice bath with loads of bubbles.


  Lovely pic! A bubble mani 


Anitacska said:


> Lovely mani Anneri!  20 degrees would be so lovely, we had around that yesterday morning and it was so nice! Tomorrow's forecast is 33 degrees. Gulp!    This is my mani, Marks & Spencer Rainbow, a pretty, fairly subtle silver holo. I believe it's been discontinued, but to be honest, there are better holos than this, although on the plus side its formula is really good and easy to apply, no bald spots or dragging. The picture below was taken at 8.30 pm in evening sunshine.


  Now you remind me to wear holos in the summer. They look the best in the sun!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That was just so sad.  That's a sweet way of honoring her Naughtyp!!!  I coincidentally applied Fiver to my nails  Friday night and was so disappointed.  The formula was fine, the color divine, but the polish chipped on every single nail of my right hand.  I was astounded and never had this happen to me before.  The polish on my middle finger peeled off completely!  It was the craziest thing.  I had put BL Cotton Buds on my toes and I LOVE it.  The formula was a tad thicker, it was opaque with one coat and I love that it's stark white!  [/COLOR] [/quote  No, no! I think I wore Fiver in that gradient mani I did earlier this year but I don't remember anything like this happening.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> That's exactly our problem here as well, the walls and the ceiling are very poorly isulated. And the fact that we have a flat roof made of metal isn't helping either of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh you poor thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can definitely relate - it's about the same in our flat. But I think soon the worst is over! And in the meantime, try Vichy's or Avene's Eau thermale! Spray in front of a ventilator - heaven!


  	A bit OT, but is any of you on Instagram? I started recently and am totally addicted already lol. Would love to follow anyone from here!


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, that is an awesome idea, Anneri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Oh you poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corally (Jul 22, 2013)

Ugh it's 31°C outside but my bedroom is the hottest room in the house, it's gotta be at least 35° in my room. :sigh: No AC, no ventilator..  And our shower gets fixed this wednesday, can't wait to use lots of cold water again.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ugh it's 31°C outside but my bedroom is the hottest room in the house,* it's gotta be at least 35° in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Get a venilator ASAP, Corally! 35° - that's insane!


  	AAAAAND, another question: anybody know Lush Lacquer? Are they good? Bad? Boring? Exceptional? Any recs?


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Now you remind me to wear holos in the summer. They look the best in the sun!


  	Thanks MRV!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh you poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	According to the weather forecast it will stay above 30°C here untill sunday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Fingers crossed* it gets a bit colder after that. And yup, my Evian spray and i have been best friends lately


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you (and everyone else who's commented)!

  	It's very hot and humid here today, 32 C, house isn't much cooler, but at least the forecast for tomorrow is only 27 C and cloudy with showers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I trully hate this hot weather. We're off to Spain on Saturday and I know it will be hot there, but our villa will have airconditioning and a pool to jump into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> *Beautiful mani Anitacska! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I guess this is payback for the chanel polish. But now I want all of these!!


  	I've tried Picture Polish Revolution... and I don't like it. But I've only used it twice. The first time was user error. I just applied one coat like I usually do with base coats then went on with my polish. I saw no difference upon removal. It actually seemed a bit more work to remove because I had to keep going over my nail even after the glitter was gone to make sure I completely removed the base coat. It dries to a gluey texture that kept sticking to my nails.

  	I later found directions for it and saw that I was supposed to apply 2 coats and to make sure that it dries completely between coats and before applying polish. I used it again in my previous mani and made sure to follow the directions. No difference. I had the same issues as before upon removal. There was no improvement in removing the glitter and I had to spend extra time cleaning the base coat off my nails.

  	I'm not sure if it just doesn't work with my chemistry, my remover, the cotton pads I'm using or what, but it's not working how I hoped. Anitacska, what are you doing when you apply it? Maybe I'm still having user error.

  	With the mint mani I'm wearing now, I used Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter A-Peel. I think it works. It may actually work too well. I looked down at my hand yesterday to admire my mani and noticed that the glitter polish on one of my accents nails was completely gone! I was staring at my bare nail and it looked really smooth. It wasn't scratched up at all. I figure the glitter must've been removed after drying my hands or something. I later found it on the kitchen floor all in one solid piece. It didn't peel off into pieces. I'll be able to better judge Glitter A-Peel when I remove the glitter from my other nails.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That was just so sad.  That's a sweet way of honoring her Naughtyp!!!  I coincidentally applied Fiver to my nails  Friday night and was so disappointed.  The formula was fine, the color divine, but the polish chipped on every single nail of my right hand.  I was astounded and never had this happen to me before.  The polish on my middle finger peeled off completely!  It was the craziest thing.  I had put BL Cotton Buds on my toes and I LOVE it.  The formula was a tad thicker, it was opaque with one coat and I love that it's stark white!


  	Sorry to hear about the trouble with Fiver. I haven't worn mine yet. I'll know to look out for issues with it. Good to know there are no issues with Cotton Buds.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like your holo mani disappeared in my previous post Anitacska. You're making me want to wear more holos.




Anneri said:


> Get a venilator ASAP, Corally! 35° - that's insane!
> 
> 
> AAAAAND, another question: anybody know Lush Lacquer? Are they good? Bad? Boring? Exceptional? Any recs?


  	I'm not on Instagram. Lush Lacquer has been on my radar, but I haven't purchased any. I love the bright neon colors, but still trying to hold off on new brands. I don't have enough room to store what I already have.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 22, 2013)

To all of you suffering through a heat wave, this may be the perfect polish for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Elevation Polish Too F*%#ing Hot & CrowsToes Too F*%#ing Cold Collaberation Duo

  	http://lovebrownnailpolish.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/ep-fing-hot-fing-cold-collaberative-duo-with-crowstoes/


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 22, 2013)

I hauled polish over the weekend and managed to squeeze in celebrating my son's 18th birthday amid the hauls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	From Llarowe:

  	Picture Polish


 		Mellow Yellow 
 
  	Scofflaw Nail Varnish


 		Sturm Und Drang 
 
  	Emily de Molly


 		A Certain Shade of Green 	
 		Monet's Garden 	
 		Stuck on Blue 	
 		Dark Forces 	
 		Block Party 
 

  	From Jindie Nails:


 		Sour Skittle LE 	
 		Don't Get it Citrus Twisted 	
 		Hex on the Beach 	
 		That Purple Ish 	
 		Silent Night 	
 		Nude Beach 
 

  	From Enchanted Polish:


 A Little Fishy Told Me 
 

  	From Hare Polish:


 		The Monster 	
 		Dead Man's Bones 	
 		Midsummer's Midnight 	
 		Supernova Springs 	
 		Dog Day Dream 
 

  	I'm still good with my mission to "slow down" even after these hauls. I was hoping Scofflaw Underripe and 	 	Love Letter to Bea Arthur ​would've been included in the restock. Those are the last 2 shades I need to complete my Scofflaw list. I guess I still have to wait. I also wanted to get more Hares because it was a good sale, but I couldn't. I need to save some money for a few more Jindies later this week and the upcoming Enchanted restock. Since she only launched one color yesterday, the next one has to be very soon.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> To all of you suffering through a heat wave, this may be the perfect polish for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful polishes, especially the red one with the flakies


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahaha, sorry about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wanted to say that although I hate the heat, at least we'll have aircon and pool there, unlike this blooming house that heats up like crazy. It's currently 29 degrees upstairs, same as outside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> I totally agree with Anneri, you should really get a ventilator. at least it will help a little bit. And sorry to hear about your shower, must be really hard being without cold water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2013)

Corally said:


> Ugh it's 31°C outside but my bedroom is the hottest room in the house, it's gotta be at least 35° in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  	It's 35 ° here too, a ventilator is an option I agree with everyone,  and a thermal water spray is another, drink a lot of water ( 2 l at least/per day ) and get a water spray.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 22, 2013)

CC well slowdown ? Another great haul I would say !


CartoonChic said:


> I hauled polish over the weekend and managed to squeeze in celebrating my son's 18th birthday amid the hauls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, no, sorry it's not worked for you. I just apply it once, then apply the glitter polish, and that's all. I don't wait long for it to dry, just until I get through all my 10 fingers (always start with left thumb through to right little finger) and then start applying the glitter polish (or sometimes base polish and then glitter on top). I wouldn't say it makes removal super easy, but certainly a lot easier for me. I also have the gluey texture left behind sometimes, but it comes off easily enough. I use Sally Hansen Strengthening Polish Remover fyi (the pink one).

  	Quote: 	 		 			Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 



 		 			I've tried Picture Polish Revolution... and I don't like it. But I've only used it twice. The first time was user error. I just applied one coat like I usually do with base coats then went on with my polish. I saw no difference upon removal. It actually seemed a bit more work to remove because I had to keep going over my nail even after the glitter was gone to make sure I completely removed the base coat. It dries to a gluey texture that kept sticking to my nails.

 		 			I later found directions for it and saw that I was supposed to apply 2 coats and to make sure that it dries completely between coats and before applying polish. I used it again in my previous mani and made sure to follow the directions. No difference. I had the same issues as before upon removal. There was no improvement in removing the glitter and I had to spend extra time cleaning the base coat off my nails.

 		 			I'm not sure if it just doesn't work with my chemistry, my remover, the cotton pads I'm using or what, but it's not working how I hoped. *Anitacska, what are you doing when you apply it?* Maybe I'm still having user error.

 		 			With the mint mani I'm wearing now, I used Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter A-Peel. I think it works. It may actually work too well. I looked down at my hand yesterday to admire my mani and noticed that the glitter polish on one of my accents nails was completely gone! I was staring at my bare nail and it looked really smooth. It wasn't scratched up at all. I figure the glitter must've been removed after drying my hands or something. I later found it on the kitchen floor all in one solid piece. It didn't peel off into pieces. I'll be able to better judge Glitter A-Peel when I remove the glitter from my other nails.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2013)

Hahaha, yes this is what slowing down looks like for me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although I haven't bought any nail polish for 4 days now (shock horror!) and am still waiting for my Lilypad Laqcuers. 

  	By the way, I'm really pleased with this M&S holo polish. May not be the strongest holo, but the formula's really nice and it's barely chipped on me even after 48 hours. Considering that holos tend to chip pretty quickly, that's a great achievement!



CartoonChic said:


> I hauled polish over the weekend and managed to squeeze in celebrating my son's 18th birthday amid the hauls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 22, 2013)

...awesome haul, CartoonChic!!!!


CartoonChic said:


> I hauled polish over the weekend and managed to squeeze in celebrating my son's 18th birthday amid the hauls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Jul 23, 2013)

Here's my NOTD!


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

...stunning, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Here's my NOTD!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous!



Honi said:


> Here's my NOTD!


  	I've just had an e-mail from Lilypad Laqcuers that my order has been shipped, tbh I was expecting it to arrive already, but I guess it won't now for a while. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I'll have something to look forward to when we come back from Spain. In the meantime I might order a few from Sally Magpies, but sadly she doesn't stock Pinky Promise for some reason.


----------



## MRV (Jul 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Get a venilator ASAP, Corally! 35° - that's insane!   AAAAAND, another question: anybody know Lush Lacquer? Are they good? Bad? Boring? Exceptional? Any recs?


  I have Green Genie (you can find it among my pics), a teal similar one and possibly a third one but I'm not with my stash atm. GG was ok but I don't think I will be hauling anything from them soon. Too much TCs and neon for me.  





Anitacska said:


> Thank you (and everyone else who's commented)!  It's very hot and humid here today, 32 C, house isn't much cooler, but at least the forecast for tomorrow is only 27 C and cloudy with showers. :happydance:  I trully hate this hot weather. We're off to Spain on Saturday and I know it will be hot there, but our villa will have airconditioning and a pool to jump into. :rasta:


  Hope you'll have a cool vacation!   





CartoonChic said:


> To all of you suffering through a heat wave, this may be the perfect polish for you. :hot:   Elevation Polish Too F*%#ing Hot & CrowsToes Too F*%#ing Cold Collaberation Duo  http://lovebrownnailpolish.wordpres...t-fing-cold-collaberative-duo-with-crowstoes/


  The cold one looks nice. & Awesome haul again, CC!  





Honi said:


> Here's my NOTD!


  Beautiful! Love the gradient.  Looks like it's time for a Pitter Patter mani! I think I will do it on Sunday when I have more time.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you!

  	I've made my first franken polish! Well, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but basically I had this bottle of UD Woodstock polish (bright neon pink) that I got in a set and it had leaked and dried up somewhat, so I added some polish thinner and some of the M&S silver holo polish and made a very slightly holo neon pink. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pictures don't really do it justice, it's much brighter neon IRL, but there you go.



 

 





MRV said:


> Looks like it's time for a Pitter Patter mani! I think I will do it on Sunday when I have more time.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my NOTD!


  	Awesome mani Honi, love it!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 23, 2013)

@honi: great mani! Where do you get your striping tape?  @CC: *drops dead* Awesome haul. A-W-E!  @MRV: thanks for the feedback! I think I'll pass then and concentrate on other indies!  @Anitacska: looking good! Frankening is such fun, isn't it?  Here's my new mani: I put two coats of KBshimmer Black to Business over my essie mani from a few days ago. I let it dry, started to prepare my salad for lunch - and noticed that big chunks of my mani were missing! In the end, I could peel off my whole mani. Really strange. I guess the different polishes didn't want to play with each other!


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 23, 2013)

I hate when they don't get along! And big chunks? Ewww! Otherwise it looked nice! 





Anneri said:


> @honi: great mani! Where do you get your striping tape?  @CC: *drops dead* Awesome haul. A-W-E!  @MRV: thanks for the feedback! I think I'll pass then and concentrate on other indies!  @Anitacska: looking good! Frankening is such fun, isn't it?  Here's my new mani: I put two coats of KBshimmer Black to Business over my essie mani from a few days ago. I let it dry, started to prepare my salad for lunch - and noticed that big chunks of my mani were missing! In the end, I could peel off my whole mani. Really strange. I guess the different polishes didn't want to play with each other!


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

Croutons in your salad??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  	Your mani looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....but too bad that this pretty polish chips so quick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


>


----------



## Anneri (Jul 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Croutons in your salad??? :shock: :shock: :shock:   Your mani looks gorgeous :eyelove: .....but too bad that this pretty polish chips so quick


  Hahaha! Thankfully nothing ended up in my salad! Never seen anything like it - it started to flake off after about an hour. :shock:


----------



## Lalalish (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I would have picked it all off when it started!! 





Anneri said:


> Hahaha! Thankfully nothing ended up in my salad! Never seen anything like it - it started to flake off after about an hour. :shock:


----------



## Anneri (Jul 23, 2013)

Lalalish said:


> I think I would have picked it all off when it started!!


  I did. There was nothing to rescue. :shrug:


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> Croutons in your salad???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone needing or wanting Dior Electric Blue can currently find it online at Nordie's.  I know CC and I both have it, and probably HOB too, but it's often hard to find.

  	http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dior-vernis-nail-enamel-electric-blue-nordstrom-online-exclusive/3549438?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=6732&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_18_C


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

Phew....good to know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I have this kinda flaking off with DL polishes...they chip on me within hours.That is why I stopped buying them.
  	Fortunatly I don' t have this with any other brand!



Anneri said:


> Never seen anything like it - it started to flake off after about an hour.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah I get that with CG glitter polishes all the time. Also Color Club glitter polishes. They are very pretty to look at, but do not last. Glad to hear you didn't have any ending up in your salad, Anneri!

  	I ordered 6 more Lilypad nail polishes from Sally Magpies today, there's still at least another 7 I want, I'll order them directly from the Etsy shop once I've received my first order (probably after our holiday now).



Liz2012 said:


> Beautiful mani, such a shame that it chipped so quickly. I had this happening once with my CG Winter Holly polish. I did put on 3 coats cause i wanted the polish to be opaque on it's own, and added 1 coat of top coat. After a few hours the polish just started peeling off entirely, not even chunks but my whole nail in one piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyseD (Jul 23, 2013)

This is a picture from Temptalia's page of Rescue Beauty Lounge An Accidental Interloper.

  	I can't seem to find this brand in Canada -- can any one suggest a dupe?

  	Thank you.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah I get that with CG glitter polishes all the time. Also Color Club glitter polishes. They are very pretty to look at, but do not last. Glad to hear you didn't have any ending up in your salad, Anneri!
> 
> I ordered 6 more Lilypad nail polishes from Sally Magpies today, there's still at least another 7 I want, I'll order them directly from the Etsy shop once I've received my first order (probably after our holiday now).


  	I even clean my nails with a bit of nail polish remover before applying polish to get rid of oils and other residue so honestly i had no idea what i did wrong there. So it's a common thing with CG glitter polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to know


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hauled polish over the weekend and managed to squeeze in celebrating my son's 18th birthday amid the hauls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      That's quite a haul CC.  None of them are relatable for me at this point, but I look forward to your colorful nail sticks and amazing manis!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2013)

Totally love it Honi!!!






Honi said:


> Here's my NOTD!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> *Looks like it's time for a Pitter Patter mani! I think I will do it on Sunday when I have more time.*


 I put Pitter Patter on yesterday!  It's super dark, which I don't mind.  I just wish the appearance of the polish in the bottle had translated to my nails.  I ended up putting a lavender glitter on top of two nails for accent and love the way it turned out.  What an exciting time !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh you poor thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry Anneri---this forum is pretty much the extent of my social networking---by choice!


----------



## Honi (Jul 23, 2013)

Ebay, usually costs under a dollar including shipping to Denmark!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 23, 2013)

A few days ago I read on this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what else, when you're in doubt, glitter ! Well, thank you ! Applying in the Cab-Ana was really impossible today ( I think it's the heat ), so I did apply it but I used an OPI one ( from the Muppets ) as a top coat. It doesn't look so bad and my toes are decent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2013)

Very pretty Anitacska!  You know pink wins my heart!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## MRV (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm trying to upload from my phone. Let's see if this works. CG That's Shore Bright.


----------



## MRV (Jul 23, 2013)

It worked!  Ii





Anitacska said:


> Thank you!  I've made my first franken polish! Well, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but basically I had this bottle of UD Woodstock polish (bright neon pink) that I got in a set and it had leaked and dried up somewhat, so I added some polish thinner and some of the M&S silver holo polish and made a very slightly holo neon pink.   The pictures don't really do it justice, it's much brighter neon IRL, but there you go.


  You revived it! - Talking about polish thinners, can you put just any thinner into any polish or will there be bad reactions?  





Anneri said:


> @honi: great mani! Where do you get your striping tape?  @CC: *drops dead* Awesome haul. A-W-E!  @MRV: thanks for the feedback! I think I'll pass then and concentrate on other indies!  @Anitacska: looking good! Frankening is such fun, isn't it?  Here's my new mani: I put two coats of KBshimmer Black to Business over my essie mani from a few days ago. I let it dry, started to prepare my salad for lunch - and noticed that big chunks of my mani were missing! In the end, I could peel off my whole mani. Really strange. I guess the different polishes didn't want to play with each other!


  The mani looks nice! Too bad they did not have chemistry. I have had whole nails drop off sometimes, but not in a long time (like this year  ).  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=800080]I put Pitter Patter on yesterday!  It's super dark, which I don't mind.  I just wish the appearance of the polish in the bottle had translated to my nails.  I ended up putting a lavender glitter on top of two nails for accent and love the way it turned out.  What an exciting time !!![/COLOR]


  It is! I have a plan already. Hope I can make it in practice.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no idea, tbh. I always use the same one, got it from Sally's, just some noname stuff. Works fine with everything I've tried it with so far.



MRV said:


> It is! I have a plan already. Hope I can make it in practice.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 23, 2013)

I believe Rescue Beauty Lounge is only available from their website and their salon in NYC.  Their polishes are @$20/each plus shipping.  I am actually upset with RBL because I ordered 6 polishes at once and did not get free shipping despite the over $100 {for free shipping} that I spent.  On me they are very thin and feel weird.  I like my polish to be creamier and theirs feel watery to me.  Many people say it is opaque in 1 coat and I have to put on at least 3.  Others say that once you learn how to apply it it is wonderful.  I don't think there should be a trick to applying a brand of polish~  oh sure for glitter bombs or frosts and such might need different application methods but a special method for an entire brand? Come On.    I have purchased over a dozen of their polishes and don't wear any of them.  I have sold most of them off and kept the others because I really like the color but not enough to actually apply them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  HOWEVER I am totally tempted by this particular color and Scrangie 2.0  Like the last 2 collections I am sitting there weighing the price vs my dislike of the formula vs the color love.  

  	In other news I went to Nordstroms yesterday and grabbed Destin and Mystic off the shelves {there was no staff behind counter} and went to Chanel counter to check out.  I put on Destin and LOVE it.  It is rich and creamy and the brush is just wide enough to cover almost my entire nail in one stroke.  Fully opaque with one coat {i hate when peeps say that but it is trueeeeee}  I was just planning on putting it on to check color so no base or top coat.  This stuff dries like woah fast.  Super super fast.  Like within minutes fast.    I will try and take a picture tomorrow although I am getting minor tip wear {not chips} but I blame it on the mass cleaning I did these past 2 days and lack of base/top coat.  I used Butter London's Fairy Cake on top for  my accent nail.  

  	The color of Destin is a greigey lavender.  Maybe even mauveish.  There is a reason I do not blog colors.  It is indescribably and so beautiful.  It totally reminds me of the colors I wore in the mid 80's back when Princess Marcella Borghesa did colors.  I totally dug those really rich classy colors that brand put out.  Now it is but a sad shadow of what it used to be.  




lyseD said:


> This is a picture from Temptalia's page of Rescue Beauty Lounge An Accidental Interloper.
> 
> I can't seem to find this brand in Canada -- can any one suggest a dupe?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 23, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I even clean my nails with a bit of nail polish remover before applying polish to get rid of oils and other residue so honestly i had no idea what i did wrong there. So it's a common thing with CG glitter polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I have no problems with CG but I am going to pop in and say that after I remove polish and do all the cuticle stuff I clean my nails with rubbing alcohol.  I would think using a polish remover before applying polish would  be like wearing a garlic necklace out on a date with a vampire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OK I am feeling silly but yes I was once told to use rubbing alcohol instead of remover for final nail cleanse because remover would degrade the polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow! This is insanely beautiful! I have both polishes and should try it too.
> 
> 
> Love the look of the new purple Zoya Pixie Dust polish! Still yet to try the formula, I have all 6 of the summer one, but haven't used them yet. So many polishes, so little time...


  	I totally understand, people ask me everyday "you changed colors again?" lol I have to that's the only way ill ever try all of them!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naughtyp!  I love crayons---not just as a kid---I keep a large box on hand---what can I tell you---they make me
> happy
> 
> 
> ...


  	I keep crayons in the house too lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 23, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Just beautiful.


  	The polish really is beautiful! im sure its going to be my favorite mint polish EVER!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everybody  I figured I'd come post in here since I have a zillion polishes LOL  The Hare Polish Let Them Eat ... What? I put on tonight:


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 23, 2013)

Honi said:


> Has any of you tried the Etude House icecream cone looking nailpolishes? The bottles make me go "NEEEED" but I dont know about the quality.


  	I want one no matter the quality  lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

....stunning color, MRV!!!!


MRV said:


> I'm trying to upload from my phone. Let's see if this works. CG That's Shore Bright.


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

*to the NPA thread, Fuzzy!*

  	I love your mani....very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Fuzzy said:


>


----------



## MACina (Jul 23, 2013)

Awesome, Naughtyp! Cannot wait to see them!!!!


Naughtyp said:


> once these last two arrive I will have the whole collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2013)

MACina said:


> :welcome: [COLOR=800080]*to the NPA thread, Fuzzy!*[/COLOR]  I love your mani....very pretty


  Thanks MACina!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


>


  	Great mani and welcome to the nail polish topic Fuzzy


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

Just saw these pics of the BL makeup line on *temptalia.com* :

http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-color-launches-for-fall-2013


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> Just saw these pics of the BL makeup line on *temptalia.com* :
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-color-launches-for-fall-2013








Thanks for posting MACina , it looks really promising !


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

You' re welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I agree...some things look very pretty.I am excited for swatches!!!



Dominique33 said:


> Thanks for posting MACina , it looks really promising !


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2013)

I almost always apply nail polish onto clean nails, I usually remove my n/p, wash my hands and start painting, so I don't think my nails are oily, etc. It's those chunky glittery polishes from CG and CC I usually have peeling issues with, not others. 



elkaknits said:


> I have no problems with CG but I am going to pop in and say that after I remove polish and do all the cuticle stuff I clean my nails with rubbing alcohol.  I would think using a polish remover before applying polish would  be like wearing a garlic necklace out on a date with a vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's Shore/Sure Pretty MRV!!!






MRV said:


> I'm trying to upload from my phone. Let's see if this works. CG That's Shore Bright.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> I believe Rescue Beauty Lounge is only available from their website and their salon in NYC.  Their polishes are @$20/each plus shipping.  I am actually upset with RBL because I ordered 6 polishes at once and did not get free shipping despite the over $100 {for free shipping} that I spent.  On me they are very thin and feel weird.  I like my polish to be creamier and theirs feel watery to me.  Many people say it is opaque in 1 coat and I have to put on at least 3.  Others say that once you learn how to apply it it is wonderful.  I don't think there should be a trick to applying a brand of polish~  oh sure for glitter bombs or frosts and such might need different application methods but a special method for an entire brand? Come On.    I have purchased over a dozen of their polishes and don't wear any of them.  I have sold most of them off and kept the others because I really like the color but not enough to actually apply them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your experience w/RBL sounds pretty annoying!
I agree with you on Destin.  It's way prettier than the photos would suggest.  Mine arrived on Monday but I have not yet worn it or Galaxie which was released along with Destin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> Just saw these pics of the BL makeup line on *temptalia.com* :
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-color-launches-for-fall-2013


 Very colorful!!!  Have you ordered anything yet?  I liked the looks of the blushes but I just went a little nuts w/the Chanel creme blushes---I purchased *6 *of them, so I guess I won't be trying the BL ones for quite some time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I almost always apply nail polish onto clean nails, I usually remove my n/p, wash my hands and start painting, so I don't think my nails are oily, etc. It's those chunky glittery polishes from CG and CC I usually have peeling issues with, not others.


 I had the same thing happen with only one BL NP.  Like you Anitacska, I wash my hands before polishing my nails, but I also wipe my nail with isopropyl alcohol.  Go figure


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuzzy!  That's a very pretty mani!!


Naughtyp said:


> once these last two arrive I will have the whole collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

So here's the conclusion of my NP haulage for July. The Dior Sparkling Powders set were intriguing and CC promised to help me through the process when I get around to wearing them.  They are extremely sparkling IRL.  I love the two new Diors, Destin & Galaxie.  My Sak's SA says some new Dior nail care products will soon be released.  The BLs here are Champers, Fairy Cake & Bobby Dazzler which have been on my list for a while, so it was time to finally get them!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So here's the conclusion of my NP haulage for July. The Dior Sparkling Powders set were intriguing and CC promised to help me through the process when I get around to wearing them.  They are extremely sparkling IRL.  I love the two new Diors, Destin & Galaxie.  My Sak's SA says some new Dior nail care products will soon be released.  The BLs here are Champers, Fairy Cake & Bobby Dazzler which have been on my list for a while, so it was time to finally get them!


  	Great haul Medgal! Can't wait for the Dior Mystic Metallics collection to be released here, Destin and Galaxie are both on my wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The set with the sparkling powder is a Nordstrom exclusive ain't it? A shame, was interested in that one as well


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Jul 24, 2013)

You have great nails, MRV!


MRV said:


> I'm trying to upload from my phone. Let's see if this works. CG That's Shore Bright.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So here's the conclusion of my NP haulage for July. The Dior Sparkling Powders set were intriguing and CC promised to help me through the process when I get around to wearing them.  They are extremely sparkling IRL.  I love the two new Diors, Destin & Galaxie.  My Sak's SA says some new Dior nail care products will soon be released.  The BLs here are Champers, Fairy Cake & Bobby Dazzler which have been on my list for a while, so it was time to finally get them!


  	Medgal it's a classy conclusion, beautiful polishes !!!


----------



## Honi (Jul 24, 2013)

So I made a huge guide to nailpolish finishes this morning, was gonna upload it here to share with you guys aswell but Specktra wont let me. Boo!  Image is too large.

  	Here's the image though http://cdn1.cdnme.se/605851/7-3/finishes_51ee4a03ddf2b351e874860b.png


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Liz---I'm not sure if the set is Nordies exclusive.  This could be a job for our resident personal shopper, CC to address.


Honi said:


> So I made a huge guide to nailpolish finishes this morning, was gonna upload it here to share with you guys aswell but Specktra wont let me. Boo!  Image is too large.
> 
> Here's the image though http://cdn1.cdnme.se/605851/7-3/finishes_51ee4a03ddf2b351e874860b.png


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

....gorgeous haul, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> So here's the conclusion of my NP haulage for July. The Dior Sparkling Powders set were intriguing and CC promised to help me through the process when I get around to wearing them.  They are extremely sparkling IRL.  I love the two new Diors, Destin & Galaxie.  My Sak's SA says some new Dior nail care products will soon be released.  The BLs here are Champers, Fairy Cake & Bobby Dazzler which have been on my list for a while, so it was time to finally get them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....gorgeous haul, Medgal






Thank you MACina---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




runs off to do a polish change!


----------



## MACina (Jul 24, 2013)

Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Thank you MACina---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Fuzzy!  That's a very pretty mani!![/COLOR]


 Thanks!   I wish it wasn't starting to peel already! I have the worst luck getting glitter polishes to stay on  I've tried two different basecoats and prepping with remover and prepping with washing hands with soap&water. Does anyone have any ideas? A special basecoat that will make it not peel off my nail in one big chunk? Something? Maybe I just have to try to put on a coat of non-glitter polish first, when I had CG Make a Spectacle over Running in Circles it stayed on for a whole week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I wish it wasn't starting to peel already! I have the worst luck getting glitter polishes to stay on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Sounds like that's your answer, Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Sounds like that's your answer, Fuzzy![/COLOR]


 I haven't tried it since but I will try it again. It might mess up the look of really translucent/jelly base glitters though. I'll try Nfu oh aquabase maybe too... If I can figure out where I put it...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Liz---I'm not sure if the set is Nordies exclusive.  This could be a job for our resident personal shopper, CC to address.
> 
> Thank you Dominique.  I'm looking forward to trying them all.
> 
> ...


  	I can't wait to see the swatches !


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's my current mani, an old Enchanted Polish (Starbright Sparkles) that I got from Llarowe before the massive hype over the EPs started. I did 2 coats over Urban Decay Gunmetal, a murky grey/brown/dusky mauve colour.


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

*beautezine* has reviews and swatches of the OPI San Francisco Collection on her blog:

http://www.beautezine.com/opi-san-francisco-collection-for-fall-2013-review-photos-swatches/


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

....whoaaa.....that is a pretty polish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Here's my current mani, an old Enchanted Polish (Starbright Sparkles) that I got from Llarowe before the massive hype over the EPs started. I did 2 coats over Urban Decay Gunmetal, a murky grey/brown/dusky mauve colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

It is gorgeous. It has a slight colour shift from green to purple, very fine scattered holo and bigger colourful glitter. I have another one called Cray Cray which I think is more blue/purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MACina said:


> ....whoaaa.....that is a pretty polish


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-san-francisco-collection-for-fall-2013-review-photos-swatches/


  	Thanks for sharing MACina!  Let's see .. I want Peace & Love & OPI, Muir Muir On The Wall, I Knead Sour-Dough, and Alcatraz ... Rocks


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 25, 2013)

My first mani ever on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After seeing all those lovely summer manis i just couldn't hold back any longer .. lol.

  	Catrice "I'm A Survivor" with Lynnderella "Connect the Dots" on top


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, I've missed out on a good few too, but I'm really happy I've got the ones I've got, including the entire Beatles collection which are just so gorgeous!

  	I want the same as you, but instead of I Knead Sour-Dough I'm thinking about getting Dining Al Frisco, and maybe Embarca-dare Ya!. I'm a bit confused though, Peace & Love & OPI is supposed to be holographic, but I can't see any holo, I'm guessing they got confused between duochrome and holo again? I already have a few of these murky green/grey/lilac polishes, so maybe I should skip this. It does look more purple than green/grey though, so maybe not.
  	Holographic sage green and eggplant purple
  	Holographic sage green and eggplant purple 	 		Holographic sage green and eggplant purple

  	Holographic sage green and eggplant purple
  	Holographic sage green and eggplant purple
  	Holographic sage green and eggplant purple



Liz2012 said:


> My first mani ever on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 25, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> My first mani ever on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my current mani, an old Enchanted Polish (Starbright Sparkles) that I got from Llarowe before the massive hype over the EPs started. I did 2 coats over Urban Decay Gunmetal, a murky grey/brown/dusky mauve colour.









 why are you trying to get me into EP???


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks for the link. muir muir on the wall is my fav
> I LUV it! im like inlove with dots manis
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is my first dot mani ever, but after seeing all your gorgeous dot manis i was already a fan of them


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2013)

Info on the Barry M fall collection: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/barry-m-royal-collection-nail-polish.html So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way I have just preordered the Zoya fall Pixie set and am about to preorder the OPI fall polishes, probably 4 of them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 25, 2013)

Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter A-peel has changed my glitter life! I removed my mint Picture Polish Jade + Femme Fatale Spring Fling mani today. It was badly chipped and I should have removed it sooner, but I've been really busy. I didn't get a chance to take a picture of it either. Anyway, I used a wooden cuticle stick to peel off the glitter polish and I was amazed. It took all of 20 seconds to take the polish off my nail. It actually took longer to remove the cream polish. The glitter came off in either 1 or 2 big pieces. It didn't cause any damage or harm to the surface of my nails at all.

  	I've only used Glitter A-Peel once, but I think it may be an HG nail item for me. I'm about to do another mani with glitter to test it out again. So far though, I'm raving about it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Too bad your mani didn't last, but at least you didn't find it in your food.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm trying to upload from my phone. Let's see if this works. CG That's Shore Bright.


 I LOVE this color, need to wear mine again. I wish I had longer nails like u!   





Fuzzy said:


> Hi everybody  I figured I'd come post in here since I have a zillion polishes LOL  The Hare Polish Let Them Eat ... What? I put on tonight:


I love this! Cant wait to get mine, it should be here any day now


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> once these last two arrive I will have the whole collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm extremely happy with Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter A-Peel, but I don't like that I can only order it online to get it. I may check out the Nailtiques polish to compare since I can pick it up whenever I want at Ulta. Glad you got Delice!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 25, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> My first mani ever on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	What a way to show your first mani! It's so pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very pretty!   You make me want to wear glitter!!






MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/opi-san-francisco-collection-for-fall-2013-review-photos-swatches/


     I love several of those....especially Muir Muir!  Thanks for sharing MACina!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2013)

So glad you shared Liz----very pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to the next one!!!


Liz2012 said:


> My first mani ever on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter A-peel has changed my glitter life! I removed my mint Picture Polish Jade + Femme Fatale Spring Fling mani today. It was badly chipped and I should have removed it sooner, but I've been really busy. I didn't get a chance to take a picture of it either. Anyway, I used a wooden cuticle stick to peel off the glitter polish and I was amazed. It took all of 20 seconds to take the polish off my nail. It actually took longer to remove the cream polish. The glitter came off in either 1 or 2 big pieces. It didn't cause any damage or harm to the surface of my nails at all.
> 
> I've only used Glitter A-Peel once, but I think it may be an HG nail item for me. I'm about to do another mani with glitter to test it out again. So far though, I'm raving about it.


      Okay CC.  I'll be waiting for the second test.  This could change my NP life you know----no pressure---just saying!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 25, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> *I just began collecting Enchanteds this year in january. I managed to snag a few from the Beatles collection too, and i totally agree, they are beyond gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	You started collecting before me. I started in May. I don't have any of the Enchanted Beatles polishes. I was hoping to get some in the last restock, but then the entire selection being offered changed. I hope I didn't miss my chance. I still wonder what's going to happen with June 2013 and I remember seeing a few other colors that haven't been released yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't think of an exact dupe, but it's making me think of something from A England's line. Maybe the original Excalibur. Maybe Chanel black Pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

MACina said:


> Just saw these pics of the BL makeup line on *temptalia.com* :
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/butter-london-color-launches-for-fall-2013


  	    colored mascaraass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

CC i think im going to need your services. i couldnt get hare the monster in im afraid i wont ever get it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to see pics of the new BL collection coming out. T's info didnt show the polish!!   still getting half the SF collection , but only after I see the holiday collections lol.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC i think im going to need your services. i couldnt get hare the monster in im afraid i wont ever get it.


u missed that one too?! I had the chance and I skipped it  now I want it so bad!!  I saw it available somewhere but it was almost $30 with shipping! :0


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> u missed that one too?! I had the hands and I skipped it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	    yes. i had it in my cart and it sold out. just seconds before i checked out.


  	    I got today. Atolla - Party Pallace -  Dead Man's bones.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> yes. i had it in my cart and it sold out. just seconds before i checked out.           I got today. Atolla - Party Pallace -  Dead Man's bones.


crap I found it on that site agin in its $13 shipping! they have the holiday one too! I'm so tempted to get them! I will leave myself so broke if I do tho!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 25, 2013)

ok I caved and ordered it. now I'm broke hope there's no enchanted restock coming up lol


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ok I caved and ordered it. now I'm broke hope there's no enchanted restock coming up lol


  	did you find  monster?? which one did you order?? i nnee the link


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

GORGEOUS, Liz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> My first mani ever on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

.      Haré GOLDEN YEARS... Veryyyy pretty.  ***im learing how to use my phone to upload pics..


----------



## kimibos (Jul 25, 2013)

Haré GOLDEN YEARS


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 25, 2013)

Good job using your iPhone to upload pics Kimibos.  Your nails are amazing---they really show-case the polishes beautifully---love this NP!!!!


kimibos said:


> Haré GOLDEN YEARS


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> You can also try CND Sticky Base Coat. I haven't tried it yet, but Honey mentions it a lot and seems to like it.


  Thanks! I'll look into this one.   





kimibos said:


> .      Haré GOLDEN YEARS... Veryyyy pretty.  ***im learing how to use my phone to upload pics..


   Love! I haven't tried this one yet.  I have to upload from my phone too, the thingy that lights my laptop's screen decided to die on me. Boo


----------



## MACina (Jul 25, 2013)

.....stunning, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Haré GOLDEN YEARS


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Haré GOLDEN YEARS


  	Amazing, it looks like a mosaic !


----------



## Corally (Jul 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Info on the Barry M fall collection: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/barry-m-royal-collection-nail-polish.html So pretty!   By the way I have just preordered the Zoya fall Pixie set and am about to preorder the OPI fall polishes, probably 4 of them.


  NEED!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Liz and kimibos, love your manis!!!  That's Essie's Full Steam Ahead. Don't like it. It also formed those annoying little bubbles during application. Any suggestions? I want to top it with something, but don't know with what, Confettis? Flakes? Help!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Btw, Illamasqua has a new sale going on with 10% off items on sale and 'core items'. (Whatever that is.)


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> did you find  monster?? which one did you order?? i nnee the link


  	kimibos, were you able to get The Monster? I'll send you a PM later. I need to run back out again. You don't have to pay anything for my service unless I actually get the item for you. My Hares were delivered yesterday and they're all pretty. I think The Monster would look great on your nails.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 26, 2013)

When in doubt, just add glitter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


>


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


	You don't like the color? I think it's pretty. Try a confetti glitter.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Thanks so much ladies for the nice comments on my mani, really appreciated!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 26, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> There's no "may" about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ill get it in the next llarowe restock of hares. i hope its a complete one.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 26, 2013)

i got my two scofflaws today DB'sB and flotsam and jetsam. 
  	they both look super gorgeous.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Beautiful mani Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, what did you decide to top it with?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 26, 2013)

Like Anitacska said, glitters are the answer lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In addition to the Opi I used also an old topcoat with holo glitters.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> In addition to the Opi I used also an old topcoat with holo glitters.


  	     Perrfect!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 26, 2013)

Pretty!



Anneri said:


> In addition to the Opi I used also an old topcoat with holo glitters.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> In addition to the Opi I used also an old topcoat with holo glitters.


  	Great choice, love it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So here's the conclusion of my NP haulage for July. The Dior Sparkling Powders set were intriguing and CC promised to help me through the process when I get around to wearing them.  They are extremely sparkling IRL.  I love the two new Diors, Destin & Galaxie.  My Sak's SA says some new [/COLOR]Dior  [COLOR=0000FF]nail care products will soon be released.  The BLs here are Champers, Fairy Cake & Bobby Dazzler which have been on my list for a while, so it was time to finally get them[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]![/COLOR]


Beautiful haul med!!!  I want all the butters!! ughh just when I thought I got them all! pshhh ya right there's many more to go! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 26, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> My first mani ever on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love your mani! hope u share more in the future


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> did you find  monster?? which one did you order?? i nnee the link


 It's Shoppe Eclecticco . sadly after I placed my order , The Monster showed sold out  I ordered that one and Holiday Hoopla 2012.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Liz and kimibos, love your manis!!!  That's Essie's Full Steam Ahead. Don't like it. It also formed those annoying little bubbles during application. Any suggestions? I want to top it with something, but don't know with what, Confettis? Flakes? Help!


 This color is so pretty!!! My polish has been bubbling lately too I think it's cuz it's pastel colors need lotsa layers and I piled the coats on too quick. But as we now know, glitter will fix anything! hahha


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got my two scofflaws today DB'sB and flotsam and jetsam.  they both look super gorgeous.


Jow do u like THE BULGE  lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Oh, I love this color! I'm sorry you didn't like this color.


----------



## MACina (Jul 26, 2013)

YAY....soooooooooo pretty with glitter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> In addition to the Opi I used also an old topcoat with holo glitters.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2013)

Oooooh, look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/illamasqua-design-by-you-box.html

  	I wanna do that!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oooooh, look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/illamasqua-design-by-you-box.html
> 
> I wanna do that!


  	Love the idea, but as expected the price is rather high .. I bet it would be an unique experience tho


----------



## Corally (Jul 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oooooh, look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/illamasqua-design-by-you-box.html  I wanna do that!


  Awesome idea but so expensive.


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2013)

....so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> Oooooh, look at this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/07/illamasqua-design-by-you-box.html
> 
> I wanna do that!


----------



## lyseD (Jul 27, 2013)

Zoya Bevin.


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Bevin.


  	Gorgeous LyseD, such a beautiful color


----------



## MRV (Jul 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Bevin.


  	Nice mani! Love the colour.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 27, 2013)

Woot! Looks like Enchanted is still going to launch June 2013. The color looks softer in the new pic compared to the original picture that was posted. It only says "coming soon," so I wonder if that means tomorrow. I'm stalking just in case. I also did a pre-order with Jindie Nails earlier today for some of her new colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 27, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Jow do u like THE BULGE lol


  	Yes! Please show us your Bulge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here we go again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> boooo i hate computers.


  Well, it did work great for 7 and a half years so I probably shouldn't complain! LOL   





MRV said:


> Fuzzy! Lovely mani! I got this too but haven't worn it yet.


  Thanks MRV


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 27, 2013)

I love my current mani. My pics don't do it justice. The shimmah!

  	Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces (index, pinky)
  	Picture Polish Sea Jewel (middle, ring, thumb)










  	I was sporting a coke nail right before these pictures. I had to cut my nails down after having a couple break and I was bitter about it. I really like the length they were and didn't want to cut them, so I kept my pinky long to help me transition. The different lengths looked too weird and was too distracting in the pics, so I cut it. That's what caused the chip on my pinky. The color is also off. Sea Jewel and the glitter in Oceanic Forces are an intense turquoise green, not blue. I tried taking the pics outside, but it was cloudy. The sun popped out briefly in the 2nd pic and you get a glimpse of the shimmer. I feel like I must get better pictures of this mani. It's so pretty.

  	I'm also not really capturing the beauty of Oceanic Forces. It's the first Emily de Molly I've worn and it has big round glitters. I forgot that glitter like that sinks to the bottom. I didn't turn the bottle upside down before painting my nails. I think I'm going to repaint my accent nails to show the polish better.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone else getting the new Chanel FNO polishes when they release?

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/184548/fashions-night-out-2013


----------



## MACina (Jul 27, 2013)

....stunning, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I love my current mani. My pics don't do it justice. The shimmah!
> 
> Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces (index, pinky)
> Picture Polish Sea Jewel (middle, ring, thumb)
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 28, 2013)

Yesterday was my grandparents 60th wedding anniversary and the day before I got my first Deborah Lippmann polish to wear to the party. I already had this beautiful dusty blue strapless dress for the party and when I went to check out the Deborah Lippmann polishes I got Mermaid's Dream, because I thought it would go well with the dress. I also got 3 polishes from Essie's summer collection: Sunday Funday, The More the Merrier and Naughty Nautical. Today I also placed an order for some China Glaze polishes. My Out the Door topcoat is running low and I wanted to get a big refill bottle, but shipping would be €5. I wanted to order some more to make the shipping worth it and got Fancy Pants, Keep Calm Paint On, Towel Boy Toy, Flip Flop Fantasy, Highlight of my Summer, Shell-O and Too Yacht to Handle.
  	Here's a picture with my Mermaid's Dream mani.


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful mani, Pinkdollface 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope that you all had a wonderful day yesterday!


Pinkdollface said:


> Yesterday was my grandparents 60th wedding anniversary and the day before I got my first Deborah Lippmann polish to wear to the party. I already had this beautiful dusty blue strapless dress for the party and when I went to check out the Deborah Lippmann polishes I got Mermaid's Dream, because I thought it would go well with the dress. I also got 3 polishes from Essie's summer collection: Sunday Funday, The More the Merrier and Naughty Nautical. Today I also placed an order for some China Glaze polishes. My Out the Door topcoat is running low and I wanted to get a big refill bottle, but shipping would be €5. I wanted to order some more to make the shipping worth it and got Fancy Pants, Keep Calm Paint On, Towel Boy Toy, Flip Flop Fantasy, Highlight of my Summer, Shell-O and Too Yacht to Handle.
> Here's a picture with my Mermaid's Dream mani.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 28, 2013)

MACina said:


> Beautiful mani, Pinkdollface
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks MACina! I had a great day and in two weeks we'll have another party, because then my grandmother turns 90!


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2013)

....woohoo, this really an occasion for another big celebration!


Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks MACina! *I had a great day and in two weeks we'll have another party, because then my grandmother turns 90!*


----------



## MRV (Jul 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Yesterday was my grandparents 60th wedding anniversary and the day before I got my first Deborah Lippmann polish to wear to the party. I already had this beautiful dusty blue strapless dress for the party and when I went to check out the Deborah Lippmann polishes I got Mermaid's Dream, because I thought it would go well with the dress. I also got 3 polishes from Essie's summer collection: Sunday Funday, The More the Merrier and Naughty Nautical. Today I also placed an order for some China Glaze polishes. My Out the Door topcoat is running low and I wanted to get a big refill bottle, but shipping would be €5. I wanted to order some more to make the shipping worth it and got Fancy Pants, Keep Calm Paint On, Towel Boy Toy, Flip Flop Fantasy, Highlight of my Summer, Shell-O and Too Yacht to Handle.
> Here's a picture with my Mermaid's Dream mani.


  	More awesome teals! Nice to see your lovely mani, PDF! You have such a great celebrations!


  	Here's a few sand manis. First the Minnie sand.





 	 		And CG Itty Bitty Gritty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 28, 2013)

HELLO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My INTERNET is still out of order, so I am posting from another PC. 
  	Actually this mini collection is available in Paris only so I don't intend to get it !
  	2 pretty polishes though !


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks MACina! I had a great day and in two weeks we'll have another party, because then my grandmother turns 90!


  	That mani is just gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lippmann Mermaid's Dream is still among my top favorites. A 60th wedding anniversary is truly amazing and special. That's a lot of love! Congrats to your grandparents and to your grandmother's 90th birthday. Is she spunky? I notice a lot of folks who tend to live that long have a lot of spunk and a zest for life.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Here's a few sand manis. First the Minnie sand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love the colors. I still don't have any sands yet. I think I'm going to have to order them online. My Ulta is always out no matter the brand.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

whew! no restock today thank god lol.  I was gonna start my corals this week, but now idk.... I have so many polishes I want to use, I don't kno if I want to wear the same color all week...tonight il start with Diors Delice and take it from there lol. I wore all my mint polishes this last week. I can't decide on my fav but I think it's Essie's mint candy apple.. I didn't have any issues with any of them except Zoyas Neely. that one was kinda thick n I musta fell asleep before it was dry cuz I woke up with indents and sheet marks lol.   Last night I went to my cousins bday party, I wore CG refresh mint and it matched my dress perfectly!! one of the guys there commented that I did a good job matching lol. he wasnt cute or anything. plus I have a bf but it made me happy that someone noticed lol. this same guy was wearing a shirt that said " I'm kind of a big deal", so I told him that was a polish I wanted but couldn't get lol I had to settle  for the imposter. he wanted to kno the name of that one I told him it was pinky promise!  he was lol. and said its cool u dont have a problem until u match the eyeshadow.... so I confessed I have a whole bag of eyeshadow in my closet lmao!   On another note, my friend just returned from Disneyland and I had mentioned the new beautifully Disney collection and showed him pics of the polishes the mirror and the brush set... he got me all three polish sets and the brushes and the mirror!!! lol I feel like a kid on Christmas!! the polish sets are all minis I love  them and can't wait to go home n take a pic!  I got almost all of my packages last week, i really need to take a pic of my hauls!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

Omg I just saw July 2013 on Enchanted IG!! It is super pretty jade green holo! pretty similiar to a little fishy told me but that one is minty holo. still I don't know if I need both..... I really wanted Mr Burgandy, Kids and Time to pretend. I don't care for June too much. so it depends on when the next restock is. I at least NEED mr Burgandy!    I made some good tips this weekend , I wanna go buy something lol. I get off work I. 35 mins so I'll report when I get back and will comment on everyone's manis and stuff! my phones about to die......


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I made some good tips this weekend , I wanna go buy something lol. I get off work I. 35 mins so I'll report when I get back and will comment on everyone's manis and stuff! my phones about to die......


	I was just coming on here to post about July 2013. It's breathtaking. I preordered A Little Fishy Told Me, but I need July 2013 too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I got almost all of my packages last week, i really need to take a pic of my hauls!!


	That's funny about the party and sweet of your friend to get you everything from Disneyland. Yes, we need pics.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

Um, guys. You may want to check out the Enchanted Polish website. Like now.


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh no, what was there?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Oh no, what was there?


	http://enchantedpolish.bigcartel.com/product/69

  	I made a post as soon as I saw it. My senses were up, so I've been periodically checking the site today. This is the 2nd unannounced color that was launched to my knowledge.


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh if that's all, I would have passed anyway, haha


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Oh if that's all, I would have passed anyway, haha


	Yup, that was it. Nothing else launched or was restocked. You're safe!


----------



## purplemaren (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for watching out for us with your spidey senses!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 28, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Thanks for watching out for us with your spidey senses!









 No problem!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> Oh if that's all, I would have passed anyway, haha


  	I like the name *69 hahah and that it has stars but I dont know if I want to get the glitter polishes from Enchanted...I like the holos more lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love my current mani. My pics don't do it justice. The shimmah!
> 
> Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces (index, pinky)
> Picture Polish Sea Jewel (middle, ring, thumb)
> ...








 you make the best combos!!  I love sea jewel!! glad I picked that one up when I saw it =)  I noticed that putting the bottle upside down really does help!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love the colors. I still don't have any sands yet. I think I'm going to have to order them online. My Ulta is always out no matter the brand.


  	you need to get some sands CC!!





 Try one of the glitter ones first =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Great combo! Love to see swatches of Sea Jewel. They were not that many when I got it. Need to wear these two soon, too.


  	These both look amazing!
  	ok why aren't your pictures showing up lol


----------



## MACina (Jul 28, 2013)

...they are gorgeous, MRV!

	And I cannot quote your post with the pics too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> *These both look amazing!*
> ok why aren't your pictures showing up lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2013)

Just a quick check in, we're currently on holiday in Spain and the internet has been rather patchy, but working well this morning, so I thought I'd say hello. Nothing new to report nail polish wise, allthough I painted my nails last night with Urban Decay Hashbury, it's from the Summer of Love set and in fact I'll be working my way through that set while we're here (for 2 weeks). I used Essie Beach Bum Blu on my toes before we left, it's very pretty. I took a poolside picture yesterday, I'll try to upload it at some point.

  	Just saw the EP site and July 2013 does look gorgeous. So *69 was an unannounced launch and is all gone now? Oh well, I wouldn't have got it anyway, I guess. I think from now on I'll only be ordering duochromes/multtichromes from EP, like the Beatles and the Time to Pretend polishes, those are the ones I like the best. Although I might just get July 2013 if I can.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

Enjoy your vacation


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank you! I removed and reapplied Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces. Didn't even think twice about doing it thanks to the Nail Pattern Boldness peeling base coat. It made removal so easy. I kept the bottle of Oceanic Forces upside down overnight. It worked. I got the big circle glitter this time and I love the polish even more. It's cloudy again today. I hope the sun comes out so I can take better pics. Sea Jewel is similar in color to Zoya Zuza (which I applied on my toes today for a pedi), but a lot more amplified and glitzy. It's like Zuza on steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the compliment and congrats! It seems like Mermaid's Dream has a lot of fans. My grandmother is very sweet and strong. She probably had to become very strong since she witnessed world war 2 and lost loved ones and just saw a lot of bad things in general. She's always happy to see her children and grandchildren and appreciates what she has. She's not in the best health, but that's to be expected at her age and it could be a lot worse. Her ears and eyes aren't the best anymore and she stays in the house most of the time. Going out for a walk takes up too much energy, but she still cooks and me and my mom help to keep the house clean.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Getting the black glitter one for sure, I don't care how many polishes I have that are exactly the same lol
> I love your nails! Mermaids Dream is one of the best polishes EVER, good choice! it was also my first DL
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! I didn't post a makeup picture. I was wearing Naked pigment on the lid and Naked Dark in the crease, yes I had to get these too after the raves they got. I like them a lot and I'll get Naked Deep Dark too at some point. On my cheeks I wore Nars Gaiety (my first Nars blush!) and on the lips Deeply Adored with Brick lipliner. I got Brick last week and this was the first time trying it with Deeply Adored. I normally used Beet, but I think I prefer Brick.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 29, 2013)

I found some swatches of the CC Harlem Nights and Girl about Town collections: 

http://www.aquaheart.net/2013/07/event-recap-cosmoprof-north-america-2013.html


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Naynadine!  My first attempt at fan brush nails with four different nps from OPI over Essence to Sinful Colors.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

...beautiful, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I found some swatches of the CC Harlem Nights and Girl about Town collections:
> 
> http://www.aquaheart.net/2013/07/event-recap-cosmoprof-north-america-2013.html


  	thanks for the find.  Alas I saw nothing that was wow I must have that.  I am in shock.  I think the anticipation for Chanel and my post Dior fall np purchases have satiated the NP monster.  Well that and new A Englands of which I am only missing the 5th.  Pssst the Chanels are even bordering on ho hum at the moment.  I need an intervention!!!!  Quick! Somebody show me a brand spanking new super holo jelly microglitter glass flecked red.  That might get my heart pumping.  Is it possible to have a holographic jelly with microglitter in it? PS I like scattered holos which means I guess a holographic jelly since scattered holos can look like microglitter and or glass flecks


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 29, 2013)

Our internet has been out so I've been MIA. Here are some of my recent mani's

  	Wuyi Mountain - I didn't like this one at all on me 





  	Another failure.. I used sweet dreams over a zoya color (forgot the name) Maybe I should try it without a base color next time. Looks ok in the picture but it made my hands feel darker.





  	I don't normally like these shades of pink but I actually liked this one. I know I'm boring I love creme colors.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2013)

Ooh, there's a good few I like, especially the sparkly ones! 



Naynadine said:


> I found some swatches of the CC Harlem Nights and Girl about Town collections:
> 
> http://www.aquaheart.net/2013/07/event-recap-cosmoprof-north-america-2013.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2013)

I really like them all, especially the first two!



honey on boost said:


> Our internet has been out so I've been MIA. Here are some of my recent mani's
> 
> Wuyi Mountain - I didn't like this one at all on me
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Our internet has been out so I've been MIA. Here are some of my recent mani's
> 
> Wuyi Mountain - I didn't like this one at all on me
> 
> ...


  	I really like that Wuyi Mountain colour. Why didn't you like it?


----------



## MRV (Jul 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Nice! I have not seen this kind of manis before.

  	Here's my Pitter Patter. Well, sort of. I had big plans to do a Ruffian mani with Lillibet's Jubilee and PP, but the stickers I used ruined it and it became a nightmare when I decided to take it all off: I had run out of all cotton pads, but one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was late already so I just slapped on No More Waity Katie accented with PP.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I didn't post a makeup picture. I was wearing Naked pigment on the lid and Naked Dark in the crease, yes I had to get these too after the raves they got. I like them a lot and I'll get Naked Deep Dark too at some point. On my cheeks I wore Nars Gaiety (my first Nars blush!) and on the lips Deeply Adored with Brick lipliner. I got Brick last week and this was the first time trying it with Deeply Adored. I normally used Beet, but I think I prefer Brick.


  	How do you like Gaiety? Brick has been on my to-buy list forever. It keeps slipping my mind to pick it up. I'll get it eventually.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice you got OF working. I have only a handful of Zoyas but I do have Zuza! Unworn of course.
> 
> 
> Yes, you need some sands! I love the Zoya ones.
> ...


	Lol! Now your purple mani isn't showing. It may not have been what you intended, but it's a nice save. I think it turned out well.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 29, 2013)

elkaknits said:


> thanks for the find.  Alas I saw nothing that was wow I must have that.  I am in shock.  I think the anticipation for Chanel and my post Dior fall np purchases have satiated the NP monster.  Well that and new A Englands of which I am only missing the 5th.  Pssst the Chanels are even bordering on ho hum at the moment.  I need an intervention!!!!  Quick! Somebody show me a brand spanking new super holo jelly microglitter glass flecked red.  That might get my heart pumping.  Is it possible to have a holographic jelly with microglitter in it? PS I like scattered holos which means I guess a holographic jelly since scattered holos can look like microglitter and or glass flecks


	Try Picture Polish O'Hara and Monroe. O'Hara is a bright red scattered holo, and Monroe is a vampy red scattered holo. There's also Dorothy that's packed with microglitter, but I don't think it's a holo. I just noticed a trend with the names.

  	Did you pick up Dior 	 	Diablotine? It's not a holo or glitter, but the shimmer in it is gorgeous.​


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Now your purple mani isn't showing. It may not have been what you intended, but it's a nice save. I think it turned out well.


  	Now that you put it like that I guess it isn't boring after all


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ladies !

  	I'm back again ! Due to the storm ( really bad in fact ) my connection was broken.
  	Beautiful manis !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and get Diablotine ( for those who didn't ), it's a must-have !


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you!
> I didn't like the formula too much. It was a little gloopy and I would have preferred to use two coats but it required three (at least for me it did).
> 
> 
> ...


  	Too bad about the formula, but at least the colour is pretty.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Try Picture Polish O'Hara and Monroe. O'Hara is a bright red scattered holo, and Monroe is a vampy red scattered holo. There's also Dorothy that's packed with microglitter, but I don't think it's a holo. I just noticed a trend with the names.
> Did you pick up Dior 			 			Diablotine? It's not a holo or glitter, but the shimmer in it is gorgeous.​


  	I have been looking at just those 3 Picture Polishes but haven't found all 3 in stock at once on llarowe so ....  I skipped Diablotine cus everybody says it is a coral red.  I avoid orangey shades but the pictures are gorgeous.  Next time I go into nordies I may swatch it cus knowing me I will regret not purchasing sooner than later


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay, here are a couple of pictures (hopefully will upload) I took yesterday by the pool. Today we went to the sea and I forgot to take the camera with us, but the beach is only a few minutes away, so we'll be surely going back there soon. This is my Essie Beach Bum Blu pedi, it's held up really well so far despite the pool water, sea and sand. My feet are in a right state though.... Also my finger nails aren't doing too well, I had to cut my left thumb nail right down because it started breaking quite deep on the side and kept catching on everything. I managed to get it to grow down a bit before trimming it (the break was quite deep into the live bit), but I had to finally cut it last night. Also my right middle finger is very short, it broke this afternoon. Oh well.


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

....GORGEOUS, honey on boost!

  	The pinks are so summery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> Our internet has been out so I've been MIA. Here are some of my recent mani's
> 
> Wuyi Mountain - I didn't like this one at all on me
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

....OMG!

  	So glad that everything works again and that you are back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Dominique33 said:


> Ladies !
> 
> I'm back again ! *Due to the storm ( really bad in fact ) my connection was broken.*
> Beautiful manis !
> ...


----------



## MACina (Jul 29, 2013)

....your pedi matches the blue water perfectly!


Anitacska said:


> Okay, here are a couple of pictures (hopefully will upload) I took yesterday by the pool. Today we went to the sea and I forgot to take the camera with us, but the beach is only a few minutes away, so we'll be surely going back there soon. This is my Essie Beach Bum Blu pedi, it's held up really well so far despite the pool water, sea and sand. My feet are in a right state though.... Also my finger nails aren't doing too well, I had to cut my left thumb nail right down because it started breaking quite deep on the side and kept catching on everything. I managed to get it to grow down a bit before trimming it (the break was quite deep into the live bit), but I had to finally cut it last night. Also my right middle finger is very short, it broke this afternoon. Oh well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol, it does!



MACina said:


> ....your pedi matches the blue water perfectly!


  	Just seen the message from Enchanted Polish, the restock for June and July 2013 is tomorrow at 6 pm PST, which is something like 2 am here and with this internet connection I wouldn't stand a chance anyway. So I guess the decision has been taken out of my hands. Oh well.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, it does!
> 
> 
> Just seen the message from Enchanted Polish, the restock for June and July 2013 is tomorrow at 6 pm PST, which is something like 2 am here and with this internet connection I wouldn't stand a chance anyway. So I guess the decision has been taken out of my hands. Oh well.


  	I wish they would release more than two colours. I don't think shipping is worth it for two colours and I also don't feel like ordering at 3am.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree, international shipping is just too expensive for one or two colours. I think you need to order at least 4 at a time to make it worthwhile.



Pinkdollface said:


> I wish they would release more than two colours. I don't think shipping is worth it for two colours and I also don't feel like ordering at 3am.


----------



## MRV (Jul 30, 2013)

Quote:


Pinkdollface said:


> I wish they would release more than two colours. I don't think shipping is worth it for two colours and I also don't feel like ordering at 3am.


  	I got the message, too, but so not going to wake up in the middle of the night. I have to go to work in the morning. I would not mind buying only two, though, but the problem is that you may not even get that many!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 30, 2013)

Today's mani is Essie Sunday Funday. It's a bit brighter and pinker IRL. I love the tiny shimmers in it. I also don't have anything like it. I was never that big on orange or coral polish, but I like how it looks with the khaki dress I'm wearing today. It's very summery. I had to get used to the formula, because this is the first drugstore formula polish of Essie I've tried. I'm not sure if it's the same in other countries, but here we have two different formulas, one available in the drugstore and one is for salons. The drugstore formula has a wider brush and thicker formula. It's very opague, but I need to be careful that I don't have too much polish on the brush or else I will get a very thick layer and it will form a big blop somewhere on the nail. It's hard to get the blop to spread once it's on the nail, because it dries down and gets thick quickly.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 30, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Getting the black glitter one for sure, I don't care how many polishes I have that are exactly the same lol
> I love your nails! Mermaids Dream is one of the best polishes EVER, good choice! it was also my first DL
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	LOL no I didn't do any new pedi ! But I did purchase a few pretty things, a Kiko eyepalette and the gorgeous Nars np ( + the lipstick ) from the BLKR collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Worth the splurge in my opinion !

http://www.narscosmetics.com/the-latest/what-s-new/~/413-blkr-nail-polish


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 30, 2013)

@MACina : thanks so much ! Very nice of you, yes I am back lol !
  	@CC : amazing mani
  	@Pinkdollface : such a neat mani too !
  	And great manis ladies as always.

http://www.narscosmetics.com/the-latest/what-s-new/~/413-blkr-nail-polish posted twice, beautiful I think !


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 30, 2013)

um I fell victim to the Butter london happy hour Sale! All polishes $10!! code is HHJULY13. I ordered 5 so I can get free shipping! I got: Fishwife, Fairy Cake, Scrouse, Victoriana and No more Waity,Katiey . Oops ;/ lol  I'm gonna try n get both June and July tomorrow night. I was gonna skip June but it will remind me of the orange collection that ame out on my 30th bday this year  and June is when I started to collect Enchnated polish! ima go for July first tho lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful!  I'm having an obsession w/olive and khaki greens lately!!!


lyseD said:


> Zoya Bevin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Beautiful CC!!!  I* love, love, love* the colors that you picked here!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RE: the coke nail!!!


CartoonChic said:


> I love my current mani. My pics don't do it justice. The shimmah!
> 
> Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces (index, pinky)
> Picture Polish Sea Jewel (middle, ring, thumb)
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Anyone else getting the new Chanel FNO polishes when they release?
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/184548/fashions-night-out-2013


 I'm game CC.  They're both calling my name!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

MD looks so pretty on you PDF!!!!  Congrats to the grandparents---that's really special!!!


Pinkdollface said:


> Yesterday was my grandparents 60th wedding anniversary and the day before I got my first Deborah Lippmann polish to wear to the party. I already had this beautiful dusty blue strapless dress for the party and when I went to check out the Deborah Lippmann polishes I got Mermaid's Dream, because I thought it would go well with the dress. I also got 3 polishes from Essie's summer collection: Sunday Funday, The More the Merrier and Naughty Nautical. Today I also placed an order for some China Glaze polishes. My Out the Door topcoat is running low and I wanted to get a big refill bottle, but shipping would be €5. I wanted to order some more to make the shipping worth it and got Fancy Pants, Keep Calm Paint On, Towel Boy Toy, Flip Flop Fantasy, Highlight of my Summer, Shell-O and Too Yacht to Handle.
> Here's a picture with my Mermaid's Dream mani.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Stunning!  Just stunning!!!















MRV said:


> Great combo! Love to see swatches of Sea Jewel. They were not that many when I got it. Need to wear these two soon, too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I didn't post a makeup picture. I was wearing Naked pigment on the lid and Naked Dark in the crease, yes I had to get these too after the raves they got. I like them a lot and I'll get Naked Deep Dark too at some point. On my cheeks I wore Nars Gaiety (my first Nars blush!) and on the lips Deeply Adored with Brick lipliner. I got Brick last week and this was the first time trying it with Deeply Adored. I normally used Beet, but I think I prefer Brick.


 The look sounds really pretty PDF.  I've been super lazy lately, just using the naked pigments, both Dark & Deep Dark to create neutral looks.  I also got the Deep Brown pigment for dark brown smokey eye looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

You know how to make a girl drool Naynadine! 






honey on boost said:


> Our internet has been out so I've been MIA. Here are some of my recent mani's
> 
> Wuyi Mountain - I didn't like this one at all on me
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2013)

I like how your pedi matches the pool!!!!


Anitacska said:


> Okay, here are a couple of pictures (hopefully will upload) I took yesterday by the pool. Today we went to the sea and I forgot to take the camera with us, but the beach is only a few minutes away, so we'll be surely going back there soon. This is my Essie Beach Bum Blu pedi, it's held up really well so far despite the pool water, sea and sand. My feet are in a right state though.... Also my finger nails aren't doing too well, I had to cut my left thumb nail right down because it started breaking quite deep on the side and kept catching on everything. I managed to get it to grow down a bit before trimming it (the break was quite deep into the live bit), but I had to finally cut it last night. Also my right middle finger is very short, it broke this afternoon. Oh well.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> LOL no I didn't do any new pedi ! But I did purchase a few pretty things, a Kiko eyepalette and the gorgeous Nars np ( + the lipstick ) from the BLKR collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Always lol!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 30, 2013)

Gorgeous manis everyone! (I'm still trying to figure out posting better on my phone... It's a bit awkward sometimes)  My Llarowe order came: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Girly Bits fathomless Crows Toes Christmas Crow & shoot the butterfly Emily de Molly dark forces  I must be getting ready for fall with all these dark polishes. It's been so cool here the past little bit after such sauna-like heat. Where did summer go?


----------



## kimibos (Jul 30, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I must be getting ready for fall with all these dark polishes. It's been so cool here the past little bit after such sauna-like heat. Where did summer go?


  	     Nice haul! you are fall ready with those colors. i must get Shoot the Butterfly!!


----------



## kimibos (Jul 30, 2013)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Scofflaw david bowie's bulge


----------



## kimibos (Jul 30, 2013)

.     old mani with *Hare Atolla*


----------



## kimibos (Jul 30, 2013)

i have been dealing with sensitive nails lately and just inflammation in general. i had to cut my nails.. that way touching things wouldnt hurt much. even short they hurt. i took DBB off and it wasnt pretty.major ouch. and so im now wearing the julep Oxygen treatment.  and taking tylenol for it. 

  	once i have them long again, ill do a well done mani with DBB.


----------



## MACina (Jul 30, 2013)

Loveeee your manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> i have been dealing with sensitive nails lately and just inflammation in general. i had to cut my nails.. that way touching things wouldnt hurt much. even short they hurt. i took DBB off and it wasnt pretty.major ouch. and so im now wearing the julep Oxygen treatment.  and taking tylenol for it.
> 
> once i have them long again, ill do a well done mani with DBB.


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2013)

Quote:


kimibos said:


> old mani with *Hare Atolla*


  	Love the glow! I have not worn this one yet, it actually looks a bit like FF Mana Ruby.


  	Ok, (hope this shows up) I needed something colourful after pitterpattering: FF Lime Thief.


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, looks like I still have problems with pics. But a separate post and a post from my phone worked.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> This is a lovely coral and mani! I did not know the two Essies' formulas or brushes would be different
> 
> ...


  	It's indeed a lovely coral! I'm going to try out some of the other drugstore Essies soon. I'm thinking that it might just be this particular colour that's thicker or it was mostly due to the wider brush. I'm used to a wider brush with OPI, but I'm not used to Essie having those and maybe I apply Essie polishes different without knowing. Ow and I got two more Essie polishes today, Bouncer It's Me and Shake Your $$$ Makers. My China Glaze package arrived today as well, so 9 new polishes in one day haha which should I try first...I guess it'll be Bouncer It's Me, because I love those royal blue colours. I want a polish in the colour of the dress our queen was wearing for the coronation (actually I would love a dress in that colour too!).


----------



## lyseD (Jul 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It's indeed a lovely coral! I'm going to try out some of the other drugstore Essies soon. I'm thinking that it might just be this particular colour that's thicker or it was mostly due to the wider brush. I'm used to a wider brush with OPI, but I'm not used to Essie having those and maybe I apply Essie polishes different without knowing. Ow and I got two more Essie polishes today, Bouncer It's Me and Shake Your $$$ Makers. My China Glaze package arrived today as well, so 9 new polishes in one day haha which should I try first...I guess it'll be Bouncer It's Me, because I love those royal blue colours. I want a polish in the colour of the dress our queen was wearing for the coronation (actually I would love a dress in that colour too!).


  	She looks lovely.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 31, 2013)

MRV said:


>


  	This is such a fun mani!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2013)

I bought some discontinued polishes last night. Picture Polish Tease, Sparkle, Hypnotic; Lippmann Purple Rain and Stardust.

  	I've also been really into sparkling polishes lately thanks to the Dior Sparkling Set and Picture Polish Sea Jewel. I think Sea Jewel falls under Picture Polish's Mesh finish, which basically seems to be silver microglitter. I think I'm going to start getting more of their Mesh shades next. Tease falls under that category.

  	Speaking of sparkly polishes, have you all seen the new fall Lippmanns? I'm getting them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	http://lippmanncollection.com/2011dl/index_new.php


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, here are a couple of pictures (hopefully will upload) I took yesterday by the pool. Today we went to the sea and I forgot to take the camera with us, but the beach is only a few minutes away, so we'll be surely going back there soon. This is my Essie Beach Bum Blu pedi, it's held up really well so far despite the pool water, sea and sand. My feet are in a right state though.... Also my finger nails aren't doing too well, I had to cut my left thumb nail right down because it started breaking quite deep on the side and kept catching on everything. I managed to get it to grow down a bit before trimming it (the break was quite deep into the live bit), but I had to finally cut it last night. Also my right middle finger is very short, it broke this afternoon. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful CC!!!  I* love, love, love* the colors that you picked here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Med! I was wondering where you were. I was going to start asking about you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Also, Saks has some "new" Dior colors listed on their site. Don't buy them. They're just mislabeled permanent colors. It's happened before and I suspected this was the case, but I had to make sure and ordered them anyway.

  	Gri-Gri = 	 	Gris Montaigne​  	Princess - Exclusive = Purple Revolution
  	Silhouette = Masai Red

  	Now 	 	Gris Montaigne is going back because I do have it already.​ Purple Revolution and Masai Red are colors that I planned to pick up eventually, just not yet. There are other Dior colors on my to-buy list with higher priority. I haven't decided if I'm going to return them or keep them since they're already here now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It's indeed a lovely coral! I'm going to try out some of the other drugstore Essies soon. I'm thinking that it might just be this particular colour that's thicker or it was mostly due to the wider brush. I'm used to a wider brush with OPI, but I'm not used to Essie having those and maybe I apply Essie polishes different without knowing. Ow and I got two more Essie polishes today, Bouncer It's Me and Shake Your $$$ Makers. My China Glaze package arrived today as well, so 9 new polishes in one day haha which should I try first...I guess it'll be Bouncer It's Me, because I love those royal blue colours. I want a polish in the colour of the dress our queen was wearing for the coronation (actually I would love a dress in that colour too!).


	Your queen and that blue dress are both stunning. Other creme polishes that come to mind are YSL 	 	Bleu Majorelle (a favorite of mine)​, Essie Butler Please, Illamasqua Force, Dior Electric Blue, Butter London Blagger. I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

Very pretty manis Kimibos.  Your nails still look really amazing!!  I truly hope you start to feel better soon.  I know what it's like to deal w/chronic illness.






kimibos said:


> i have been dealing with sensitive nails lately and just inflammation in general. i had to cut my nails.. that way touching things wouldnt hurt much. even short they hurt. i took DBB off and it wasnt pretty.major ouch. and so im now wearing the julep Oxygen treatment.  and taking tylenol for it.
> 
> once i have them long again, ill do a well done mani with DBB.


  Is this your first time using the JOT and how do you like it so far???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Pretty pedi color! Perfect for being poolside.
> 
> love this on you! I need to try mine soon, the shimmer is so pretty.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes she is so beautiful. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm going to try Bouncer It's Me tomorrow if I have time and see how I like it, before I get another one. I also like OPI Eurso Euro, but that's a darker shade.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I bought some discontinued polishes last night. Picture Polish Tease, Sparkle, Hypnotic; Lippmann Purple Rain and Stardust.
> 
> I've also been really into sparkling polishes lately thanks to the Dior Sparkling Set and Picture Polish Sea Jewel. I think Sea Jewel falls under Picture Polish's Mesh finish, which basically seems to be silver microglitter. I think I'm going to start getting more of their Mesh shades next. Tease falls under that category.
> 
> ...


  	Those Lippmann polishes look gorgeous! Here is a swatch of Fake It Til You Make It with Glitter And Be Gay over it http://deborahlippmann.tumblr.com/post/56795950067/mani-monday-introducing-fake-it-til-you-make-it.


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Looks great! I haven't purchased the new Femme Fatale shades yet, but plan to next month.


	Thanks, CC. There are even 'newer' ones (not yet chez LLarowe), Sea Pony and Snapvine. I missed them at Harlow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No hurry though, there so much to haul anyways!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2013)

I love the look of the new DL polishes, especially the very sparkly ones. Hope they will be available in the UK, not every collection is, in fact it seems none of the new ones have been so far.



Pinkdollface said:


> Those Lippmann polishes look gorgeous! Here is a swatch of Fake It Til You Make It with Glitter And Be Gay over it http://deborahlippmann.tumblr.com/post/56795950067/mani-monday-introducing-fake-it-til-you-make-it.


  	My daughter (12) and I both painted our nails tonight, she asked if she can use some of my nail polish and did her toes with UD Woodstock (the one I frankened with the M&S holo last week, and her fingers with UD Aquarius. I did my fingers with Woodstock and I still have Essie BBB on my toes, so we pretty much have the same pedi-mani colours, just the other way around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Glad that you're back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi there CC.  I seemed to have been busy lately---trying to wind down a bit now and just chill in my hammock w/a good book.  This has been such a
     rainy summer so I'm trying to spend time outdoors when it's dry.   It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow as well.   Thanks for the heads up about the 
     Dior NPs.  My Saks SA sent me an E-mail about "new polishes" coming in August.  I felt bad because I just purchased a few Diors that I assumed were
     exclusive to Nordies.  I have GM and PR but I don't have MR.  Ironically, today I'm wearing Dior's Red Royalty.  I might get Silhouette to give her some
     business----besides which I like red.  I think of you often!  How's the job search going???

    Our Buick has been MIA too!  She gets a pass because of school.  I have no excuse!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

Quote:


Pinkdollface said:


> Those Lippmann polishes look gorgeous! Here is a swatch of Fake It Til You Make It with Glitter And Be Gay over it http://deborahlippmann.tumblr.com/post/56795950067/mani-monday-introducing-fake-it-til-you-make-it.


      Wow PDF & CC.  Those Lippmanns are beautiful---and I'm not exactly a fan of glitter.  



So, so pretty!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I love the look of the new DL polishes, especially the very sparkly ones. Hope they will be available in the UK, not every collection is, in fact it seems none of the new ones have been so far.
> 
> 
> My daughter (12) and I both painted our nails tonight, she asked if she can use some of my nail polish and did her toes with UD Woodstock (the one I frankened with the M&S holo last week, and her fingers with UD Aquarius. I did my fingers with Woodstock and I still have Essie BBB on my toes, so we pretty much have the same pedi-mani colours, just the other way around.


     That's so sweet Anitacska----this is a fun obsession to share with our girls isn't it?  My daughter does a polish change every time she comes over!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2013)

Those getting the Enchanted polishes, were you successful? I got June and July. They're seem to be selling out within nano seconds now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there CC.  I seemed to have been busy lately---trying to wind down a bit now and just chill in my hammock w/a good book.  This has been such a
> rainy summer so I'm trying to spend time outdoors when it's dry.   It's supposed to rain all day tomorrow as well.   Thanks for the heads up about the
> Dior NPs.  My Saks SA sent me an E-mail about "new polishes" coming in August.  I felt bad because I just purchased a few Diors that I assumed were
> exclusive to Nordies.  I have GM and PR but I don't have MR.  Ironically, today I'm wearing Dior's Red Royalty.  I might get Silhouette to give her some
> ...


  	The job search = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I expect it to take a while.

  	I can just picture you in your hammock. It sounds so peaceful and relaxing. I've always wanted to try a hammock, but I think I would end up tangled in it like in cartoons.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jul 31, 2013)

well I tried for 40 mins and I couldn't get either of the enchanted polishes. Grrr! ima be emailing her cuz it would let me add both and kept saying only 3 left then June sold out , then came back and then July sold out. I have up once I aw both sold out at te same time. I had already told myself I won't be that upset cuz I would have overdrafted my account anyways, plus I still like some of her other polishes better.... hope I have better luck next time!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jul 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> well I tried for 40 mins and I couldn't get either of the enchanted polishes. Grrr! ima be emailing her cuz it would let me add both and kept saying only 3 left then June sold out , then came back and then July sold out. I have up once I aw both sold out at te same time. I had already told myself I won't be that upset cuz I would have overdrafted my account anyways, plus I still like some of her other polishes better.... hope I have better luck next time!


	Sorry to hear that. Other people mentioned the same problem on her Facebook page.


----------



## kimibos (Jul 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those getting the Enchanted polishes, were you successful? I got June and July. They're seem to be selling out within nano seconds now.


  	    well Enchanted is worst than mac. i wonder how many bottles she has ready per shade and restock?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nice haul! you are fall ready with those colors. i must get Shoot the Butterfly!!


  It's really pretty!   





kimibos said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! ... but now all I can think about is that Labyrinth movie haha    





kimibos said:


> i have been dealing with sensitive nails lately and just inflammation in general. i had to cut my nails.. that way touching things wouldnt hurt much. even short they hurt. i took DBB off and it wasnt pretty.major ouch. and so im now wearing the julep Oxygen treatment.  and taking tylenol for it.   once i have them long again, ill do a well done mani with DBB.


  Ouches  I have inflammation in the nail beds of my big toes (and cysts too ... ugh) I have prescription corticosteroid cream for them, but they are still super painful sometimes... they also look not so good and I haven't put polish on them or worn open toed shoes in years. I keep hoping the ridges will grow out without occurring again but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Honi (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh moving sucks! I still havent gotten around to unpacking all my beauty stuff since we arent painting my makeup room until today or tomorrow (So much other stuff has priority  ).

  	Miss seeing all your beautiful manis!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

I tried Essie Bouncer It's Me today and I didn't have the problem I had with Sunday Funday. I guess I just had to use less polish on the brush. I didn't know it would dry down almost matte, but that's kinda nice because it dries faster. The colour is so nice and vibrant! I think I would also like a colour that's just a bit lighter than this one. Does anyone know how Butler Please compares to it? Or know of any other polishes that are a bit lighter?



  	Also if I´m able to get on my laptop this evening I think I´ll try to get some polishes from Takko and Wing Dust when Llarowe restocks them. I have my eye on:
  	Takko: Heads Will Roll, Kiss the Sky, Nirvana, Panda-monium and To Infinity and Beyond
  	Wing Dust: After the Storm, Gilt-y Pleasure, Sleepless Summer Nights and Steel Town Girl.


----------



## MRV (Aug 1, 2013)

PDF here's Bouncer and Butler which is about a shade lighter and dustier (not so bright and clean).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> PDF here's Bouncer and Butler which is about a shade lighter and dustier (not so bright and clean).


  	Thanks! I don't think I need Butler.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2013)

PDF, I think YSL Blue Majorelle compares to the blue essie one, also there's one from Butter which I can't remember the Name of,  Here's my new mani: it's a white sand from Misslyn. I patted a bit gold polish from CG with saran wrap over it, very easy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Glad that you're back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








CC

  	Thank you !

  	Yes the Nars collec. is worth the splurge, it's classy. You NEED it lol !

  	In my opinion Diablotine is a vibrant red coral but not a cherry, every woman should get it, I was asked what I was wearing on toes one day, I said Dior Diablotine !

  	My current pedi btw : Essie Avenue Maintain + DL Across the Universe !


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2013)

Prettyyyyyy, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I compared the salon and drugstore versions of Essie 			 			Where's My Chauffeur?. The brushes are the same.​ Here, the prices are the same for both, too. But you can get either version at a cheaper with sales and coupons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Any employer would be so fortunate to have you---you really are extremely intelligent & quick witted.  I recognized that about you very early on in my interactions on Specktra.  Continually sending good vibes your way!!!  

I adore my hammock, but sadly our weather hasn't been conducive to its use.  I was in it yesterday because today's forecast was for rain---and it's been raining all day.  I haven't gotten tangled in my hammock because its solid construction and not the roped kind.  I did fall under it once.  Hubby was on the patio and didn't see me go under.  I yelled help me and he stood up and said where are you?  I replied I'm down here---under here.  We still laugh about it.  He has threatened to find a way to strap me in!!!  My daughter comes over and hijacks my hammock!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh moving sucks! I still havent gotten around to unpacking all my beauty stuff since we arent painting my makeup room until today or tomorrow (So much other stuff has priority  ).
> 
> Miss seeing all your beautiful manis!






Hi there Honi.  Hang in there.  It will be so AMAZING when you're all settled in---so worth the hassle!


----------



## MACina (Aug 1, 2013)

....loveeeeee your garden, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the hammock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> Any employer would be so fortunate to have you---you really are extremely intelligent & quick witted.  I recognized that about you very early on in my interactions on Specktra.  Continually sending good vibes your way!!!
> 
> I adore my hammock, but sadly our weather hasn't been conducive to its use.  I was in it yesterday because today's forecast was for rain---and it's been raining all day.  I haven't gotten tangled in my hammock because its solid construction and not the roped kind.  I did fall under it once.  Hubby was on the patio and didn't see me go under.  I yelled help me and he stood up and said where are you?  I replied I'm down here---under here.  We still laugh about it.  He has threatened to find a way to strap me in!!!  My daughter comes over and hijacks my hammock!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

That's a beautiful color on you PDF!  If you're looking for something a tad lighter you might like Deborah Lippmann's 'I Know What Boys Like' and/or Butter London's 'Giddy Kipper.'  Both are really pretty but not as bright as Bouncer & Butler Please.  I took a photo but it's via artificial lighting---dark and cloudy here today.  The DL and BL NPs are not as bright as they appear in the photo, yet I think you're able to see that they are still not as bright as Butler Please.  Giddy Kipper in particular is gorgeous!







MRV said:


> PDF here's Bouncer and Butler which is about a shade lighter and dustier (not so bright and clean).


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....loveeeeee your garden, Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks MACina!!  It really is super relaxing and a great place to read a good book.  Oh, and remember I told you guys how much I love yellow


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome mani Anneri!  What a great idea!  I need to find a store that sells creativity because I have none!






Anneri said:


>


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a beautiful color on you PDF!  If you're looking for something a tad lighter you might like Deborah Lippmann's 'I Know What Boys Like' and/or Butter London's 'Giddy Kipper.'  Both are really pretty but not as bright as Bouncer & Butler Please.  I took a photo but it's via artificial lighting---dark and cloudy here today.  The DL and BL NPs are not as bright as they appear in the photo, yet I think you're able to see that they are still not as bright as Butler Please.  Giddy Kipper in particular is gorgeous!


  	Those look very nice! I looked up some swatches and I think I'll go with I Know What Boys Like when I get a chance to see it in person again.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

Just got some Wing Dust polishes in After the Storm, Cody Cat, Fairy Blind, Gilt-y Pleasure, Lilacs in June and Sleepless Summer Nights. I missed Steel Town Girl and the Takko polishes. They still say add to cart, but when I try to check out it says they sold out. This was my first time dealing with a restock and now I understand how popular these polishes are. I didn't expect the Takko polishes to sell out so quick, but I'm happy with the Wing Dusts I got.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I tried Essie Bouncer It's Me today and I didn't have the problem I had with Sunday Funday. I guess I just had to use less polish on the brush. I didn't know it would dry down almost matte, but that's kinda nice because it dries faster. The colour is so nice and vibrant! I think I would also like a colour that's just a bit lighter than this one. Does anyone know how Butler Please compares to it? Or know of any other polishes that are a bit lighter?
> 
> Also if I´m able to get on my laptop this evening I think I´ll try to get some polishes from Takko and Wing Dust when Llarowe restocks them. I have my eye on: Takko: Heads Will Roll, Kiss the Sky, Nirvana, Panda-monium and To Infinity and Beyond Wing Dust: After the Storm, Gilt-y Pleasure, Sleepless Summer Nights and Steel Town Girl.


   I missed out on Nirvana, but I did get Steel Town Girl(stalking is hard on a phone, boo) That's the one I wanted most anyway so I won't be too sad. I should have never signed up for those emails Haha!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

Ugh. I purchased from the restock too. Wasn't trying to get sucked into another brand, but I couldn't resist the Takko polishes. The bottles and the polish are just too pretty. I limited myself to 6 colors. I tried to get Heads Will Roll, but no luck. That was the main color I wanted. I'll try for it again during the next restock. I got Wanderlust in its place.

  	Takko Lacquer


 		Nirvana 	
 		Schiaparelli 	
 		Strangely Delicious RVMP 	
 		The Electric Apple 	
 		Wanderlust 	
 		Panda-monium 
 
  	This makes my first polish purchase for August. I bought 42 47 polishes in July, which includes the 3 Diors I may return. I had a tentative goal to purchase no more than 50. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so proud of myself for cutting back.


  	EDIT: Oops! I miscounted. Forgot to include the order with Picture Polish Tease and the Lippmanns. I'm still under 50, so that's good.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> EDIT: Oops! I miscounted. Forgot to include the order with Picture Polish Tease and the Lippmanns. I'm still under 50, so that's good.


  	That's great that you got all those Takko polishes! I'll also try for those again next time and now I'll stalk better. This time I only looked about once every 5 mins, but that's clearly not enough.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome mani Anneri!  What a great idea!  I need to find a store that sells creativity because I have none!


  	Stop saying that! We all know that's not true at all.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Please show swatches of Steel Town Girl once you get it! I'll just try again next restock
> That's great that you got all those Takko polishes! I'll also try for those again next time and now I'll stalk better. This time I only looked about once every 5 mins, but that's clearly not enough.


	As kimibos said, indie polish stalking is worse than MAC. Like 100 times worse.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> As kimibos said, indie polish stalking is worse than MAC. Like 100 times worse.


  	Yes I know now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even if I don't get everything I want, I still have the ones I did get and I love how they look as well! The thing that's better is that you have a time when to stalk.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Any employer would be so fortunate to have you---you really are extremely intelligent & quick witted.  I recognized that about you very early on in my interactions on Specktra.  Continually sending good vibes your way!!!
> 
> I adore my hammock, but sadly our weather hasn't been conducive to its use.  I was in it yesterday because today's forecast was for rain---and it's been raining all day.  I haven't gotten tangled in my hammock because its solid construction and not the roped kind.  I did fall under it once.  Hubby was on the patio and didn't see me go under.  I yelled help me and he stood up and said where are you?  I replied I'm down here---under here.  We still laugh about it.  He has threatened to find a way to strap me in!!!  My daughter comes over and hijacks my hammock!!!


  	Thanks so much for this. I was having a pretty cruddy day today until I read your post. You're an angel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love your hammock and backyard! Lol. I didn't know there are other hammocks besides the rope one. I'd be out there, too, soaking up the sun whenever I could. It's rainy/cloudy here as well. That's funny about you being hammock-wrecked. You need a life preserver.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Please show swatches of Steel Town Girl once you get it! I'll just try again next restock


  Ok I'll do my best, I'll even try to use my real camera!  might just be a thumb though, I'm moving later this month *dread*    





CartoonChic said:


> As kimibos said, indie polish stalking is worse than MAC. Like 100 times worse.


   I swear I've liked way too many things that require stalking over the years. I must like to suffer or something!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 1, 2013)

@Kimibos : have you tried* hemp creams and organic oils *for your nails and hands ? *Supplements for nails/hair  would help but moderately *( 3 months or so ). In my opinion.
  	@Medgal : what a* beautiful hammock*, very " design ", I love it !
  	@CC : *This duo lipstick/nail polish from Nars is really gorgeous but in my opinion*, I hope you'll like it too.
  	@Pinkdollface : *great blue *!







Hello everyone !


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome haul PDF!  Looking forward to seeing your Wing Dust manis!!


Pinkdollface said:


> Just got some Wing Dust polishes in After the Storm, Cody Cat, Fairy Blind, Gilt-y Pleasure, Lilacs in June and Sleepless Summer Nights. I missed Steel Town Girl and the Takko polishes. They still say add to cart, but when I try to check out it says they sold out. This was my first time dealing with a restock and now I understand how popular these polishes are. I didn't expect the Takko polishes to sell out so quick, but I'm happy with the Wing Dusts I got.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> EDIT: Oops! I miscounted. Forgot to include the order with Picture Polish Tease and the Lippmanns. I'm still under 50, so that's good.


 That's amazing CC!  I must have nail polish malaise because I cannot bring myself to stalk for NP.  It might also be due to the fact that my racks are full again and I'm using my overflow box again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My racks runneth over
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> @Kimibos : have you tried* hemp creams and organic oils *for your nails and hands ? *Supplements for nails/hair  would help but moderately *( 3 months or so ). In my opinion.
> @Medgal : what a* beautiful hammock*, very " design ", I love it !
> @CC : *This duo lipstick/nail polish from Nars is really gorgeous but in my opinion*, I hope you'll like it too.
> @Pinkdollface : *great blue *!
> ...






 Dominique!  Thank you RE: my hammock!  Which NARS lip/np duo did you nab?


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 1, 2013)

The BLKR lipstick + midnight blue np both gorgeous I think And yes your hammock is to die for  Have a great evening here well time to sleep


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks so much for this. I was having a pretty cruddy day today until I read your post. You're an angel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Things will work out CC. 
This style hammock is super comfortable---I couldn't imagine lying on robe for too long.  The downside however is that it doesn't dry as fast as a rope hammock.  



RE: me being hammock wrecked.  I definitely needed a life preserver!  I don't want you to get a visual or make a cartoon out of this, but it seemingly happened in slow motion which is probably why I didn't get hurt.  I just landed softly on my bottom and ended up seated on the center of the stand, under the hammock.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> As kimibos said, indie polish stalking is worse than MAC. Like 100 times worse.


 That's just insane.  Like MAC, is this their marketing & sales strategy, or are they a small concern trying to accommodate large demand?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just popping in here to say hi. I feel sad, because I don't buy much polish, so I don't have a lot to post about in this thread. Still spendig my money on shoes&clothes, and I ordered the MAC graffiti bag today. I'm spending my time cleaning out a lot of stuff, getting rid of old clothes and other things. Feels so cleansing and therapeutic.

  	I'll skip the Guerlain fall polish now, not really the shade I had hoped for. I still want Chanel Mysterious, but I'll wait since it's perm. So right now I'm trying to figure out which one(s) I want from YSL and also the sparkly green from Laura Mercier's fall collection is very tempting. Besides that I think I want one or both from Chanel's FNO collection. If you haven't seen them yet check out the thread 

  	Medgal - love your hammock.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kimibos said:


> i have been dealing with sensitive nails lately and just inflammation in general. i had to cut my nails.. that way touching things wouldnt hurt much. even short they hurt. i took DBB off and it wasnt pretty.major ouch. and so im now wearing the julep Oxygen treatment.  and taking tylenol for it.   once i have them long again, ill do a well done mani with DBB.


 I love both manis kimibos! I think the shorter lenght looks nice  I'm sorry that they are hiring tho ;/ I kno about living with chronic pain too it's no fun ;(  Hope you feel better soon Girly


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It's indeed a lovely coral! I'm going to try out some of the other drugstore Essies soon. I'm thinking that it might just be this particular colour that's thicker or it was mostly due to the wider brush. I'm used to a wider brush with OPI, but I'm not used to Essie having those and maybe I apply Essie polishes different without knowing. Ow and I got two more Essie polishes today, Bouncer It's Me and Shake Your $$$ Makers. My China Glaze package arrived today as well, so 9 new polishes in one day haha which should I try first...I guess it'll be Bouncer It's Me, because I love those royal blue colours. I want a polish in the colour of the dress our queen was wearing for the coronation (actually I would love a dress in that colour too!).


 Do u have access to nails inc. polishes? Baker St is very close to this dress I think...


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I didn't post a makeup picture. I was wearing Naked pigment on the lid and Naked Dark in the crease, yes I had to get these too after the raves they got. I like them a lot and I'll get Naked Deep Dark too at some point. On my cheeks I wore Nars Gaiety (my first Nars blush!) and on the lips Deeply Adored with Brick lipliner. I got Brick last week and this was the first time trying it with Deeply Adored. I normally used Beet, but I think I prefer Brick.


Sounds pretty! I still need to get naked ( hahahhahah) and now I want brick liner! DA is one of my fav lippies I don't remember which liner I used for it last time tho! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Pretty pedi color! Perfect for being poolside.  love this on you! I need to try mine soon, the shimmer is so pretty.  Happy hour sale? Damn it! How did I miss that.  Thank you!! I did finally get it from Macy's last night. I'm wearing it today and I just loooove the texture.  TY! Yes, it was my first elevation polish and probably my last     this is so pretty and I really like your nails at this length. Sorry that they are so senstive   :eyelove:  This is such a fun mani!


 I saw the BL sale on IG, do u follow them?  Sorry to hear it was bad enough to not buy anymore Elevation pushes... I was interested but ehh  lol it was still a pretty color tho.. maybe later it over a similiar color so u don't need so many coats?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> They're both gorgeous, aren't they? I'm looking for them to pop up around the end of August.    Great haul! I think I'm going to wear CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly soon.      Sorry to hear about your sensitive nails kimibos. I hope you feel better soon. Your manis look great with long or short nails.    Looks great! I haven't purchased the new Femme Fatale shades yet, but plan to next month.     Your queen and that blue dress are both stunning. Other creme polishes that come to mind are YSL[COLOR=000000]Bleu Majorelle (a favorite of mine)[/COLOR]​, Essie Butler Please, Illamasqua Force, Dior Electric Blue, Butter London Blagger. I'm sure there are others.


 I hope they come out here I really want Chanel Cosmic!   





CartoonChic said:


> I bought some discontinued polishes last night. Picture Polish Tease, Sparkle, Hypnotic; Lippmann Purple Rain and Stardust.  I've also been really into sparkling polishes lately thanks to the Dior Sparkling Set and Picture Polish Sea Jewel. I think Sea Jewel falls under Picture Polish's Mesh finish, which basically seems to be silver microglitter. I think I'm going to start getting more of their Mesh shades next. Tease falls under that category.  Speaking of sparkly polishes, have you all seen the new fall Lippmanns? I'm getting them! :eyelove:   http://lippmanncollection.com/2011dl/index_new.php


 I am sad to find out Tease was discontinued! that was on my list dammit ;( The picture polish mesh shades are my fav's from them, most of the ones on my list are collaboration and mesh shades.... I'm going to look up the other ones u got right now lol   I am def getting that gold one it looks like a mermaid polish but GOLD!!!! my eyes are all lit up right now thinking about it lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF] I'm working on it![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]That's just insane.  Like MAC, is this their marketing & sales strategy, or are they a small concern trying to accommodate large demand?[/COLOR]


 maybe both lol but I think it's more the second. She makes them by hand but has over 30,000 followers on FB, she prob makes like 100x each color or something, cuz I refreshed at 6:01 and they were all sold out. I kept trying tho until they actually said SOLD OUT ;( so sad, but I'll try again and again lol I love those bottles! So far, I have 3(Ice Castle, Water for Unicorns, and Purple Roses) with 1( A little fishy told me) on the way!   Stalking for MAC is a piece of cake compared to this ish!! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's amazing CC!  I must have nail polish malaise because I cannot bring myself to stalk for NP.  It might also be due to the fact that my racks are full again and I'm using my overflow box again. :lol:  My racks runneth over:lol: .[/COLOR]


I was wondering how your racks are looking these days ( ha lol I have such a dirty mind!!!) If I was you I would be in that hammock too, I haven't read a book I awhile ( reading Specktra instead lol). What are u reading? I am a bookworm , just havent been reading lately ;/ you should see my book collection! lol  Sux that's it's raining ;( Personally I love the rain, because in Cali there's plenty of sun everyday, I get sick of it lol. I am trying to enjoy it tho, this year hasn't been too hot ( knocking on wood!).  That's a funny story u told, I'm glad u weren't hurt! I could imagine it all so clearly tho. I can just imagine  ur hubby looking around all confused like where is she lol. So what's been on your nails lately? I just used Orly Glowstick! Hella bright yellow


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I compared the salon and drugstore versions of Essie[COLOR=000000]Where's My Chauffeur?. The brushes are the same.[/COLOR]​ Here, the prices are the same for both, too. But you can get either version at a cheaper with sales and coupons.    I've been waiting for Llarowe to get those shades so that I could get the new colors all together. There's also that glow in the dark color.   That's so precious and a priceless mommy/daughter moment. :flower:     The job search = :tumbleweed:   But I expect it to take a while.  I can just picture you in your hammock. It sounds so peaceful and relaxing. I've always wanted to try a hammock, but I think I would end up tangled in it like in cartoons.


 Lol I think id be the same way, all tangled up!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Super pissed! apparently llarowe restocked some of  Enchanteds and didn't announce it !!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> Ugh moving sucks! I still havent gotten around to unpacking all my beauty stuff since we arent painting my makeup room until today or tomorrow (So much other stuff has priority  ).  Miss seeing all your beautiful manis!


 Hope u get settled I. soon we miss your manis!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> So what's been on your nails lately? I just used Orly Glowstick! Hella bright yellow






 It took me a minute to get the 'racks' pun---I'm on the slow bus tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I pretty much read the New York Times---get it delivered to my Kindle every morning.  At one time I was reading a novel a week but my hauling and Specktra time pretty much cut into that.  I enjoy mysteries but also great fiction with historically factual elements.  I'd like to select a great book to read before the end of summer, so recommendations are welcome!!!   A few books that I really enjoyed were Cutting for Stone, Hotel on the Corner of Bitter & Sweet,
Sarah's Key, This is Where I Leave you & That Old cape Magic & The immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks.  There are several more but I can't remember them at the moment.

I'm currently wearing Dior Red Royalty but I'll be changing that today and was actually thinking I'd like to wear yellow.  Maybe I'll wear the Ralph Lauren/Essie yellow.  I need to focus more on my untrieds!!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

I cheated. I ordered another Takko polish. I got lucky with Get Lucky. I was nosing around the site for the held back restock and saw it was available again. I also threw Femme Fatale Abracadaver into my cart since it's on sale. I did see the other new Femme Fatales available, but decided to wait to get them later.

  	I also received my Enchanteds today. I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Super pissed! apparently llarowe restocked some of Enchanteds and didn't announce it !!!!


  	I saw that. It was only a few quantities from what I saw, like maybe 2-3. It was a bunch of different brands, too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm glad you weren't hurt.    The Chanel FNO polishes will be available at Chanel.com, Chanel boutiques, and Macy's.    I saw that. It was only a few quantities from what I saw, like maybe 2-3. It was a bunch of different brands, too.


Oh ok cool!! I will make sure I check all places   I feel like I'll never get more Enchanteds lol ;( I just have to no get my heart set on any I guess. that way I hurts less when I can't get it lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I cheated. I ordered another Takko polish. I got lucky with Get Lucky. I was nosing around the site for the held back restock and saw it was available again. I also threw Femme Fatale Abracadaver into my cart since it's on sale. I did see the other new Femme Fatales available, but decided to wait to get them later.  I also received my Enchanteds today. I'll take pics tomorrow.


Dang that was quick! which ones were they?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow!  That's really insane.  She needs to hire some Keebler elves!!![/COLOR]:haha:       :lol: [COLOR=0000FF] It took me a minute to get the 'racks' pun---I'm on the slow bus tonight :lol:   I pretty much read the New York Times---get it delivered to my Kindle every morning.  At one time I was reading a novel a week but my hauling and Specktra time pretty much cut into that.  I enjoy mysteries but also great fiction with historically factual elements.  I'd like to select a great book to read before the end of summer, so recommendations are welcome!!!   A few books that I really enjoyed were Cutting for Stone, Hotel on the Corner of Bitter & Sweet,[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Sarah's Key, This is Where I Leave you & That Old cape Magic & The immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks.  There are several more but I can't remember them at the moment. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]I'm currently wearing Dior Red Royalty but I'll be changing that today and was actually thinking I'd like to wear yellow.  Maybe I'll wear the Ralph Lauren/Essie yellow.  I need to focus more on my untrieds!!!!! [/COLOR]


lol I agree she def needs some help!! I think the elves would be a good pick lol!  I read like teeny bopper books lol and a lot of political ones, I was interested in The immortal life of Henrietta locks , that is crazy what they did :/  Oh yes, I need to hear how Essie did with their yellow np! they need more yellow polishes in their line?  I have a nook with a kindle app but idk I like the feel of a book in my hand. my brothers got me the nook cuz my book collection takes up lots of space lol. I want a line at like belle, so I'm. not getting rid of them! lol  I have like 10 books on my nook that I need to read... young adult dystopian novels lol .   I know how you feel a out picking an untried to use, I just get overwhelmed when I try to pick one lol. but now I wann use a pink or purple, they feel left out!   How much more can your overflow bin hold? lol How can I keep track of which ones you've tried and which ones you need to use if they are all on the shelf lol? I have to keep mine separated


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Dang that was quick! which ones were they?


	*69, Up in Smoke, Wish Me Good Luck, Tummy Time, and Daydream Surprise.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *69, Up in Smoke, Wish Me Good Luck, Tummy Time, and Daydream Surprise.


  	oooh those are all glitters except up in smoke right? I saw pics of up in smoke in IG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cant wait to see your pic and drool lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Do u have access to nails inc. polishes? Baker St is very close to this dress I think...


  	The Nail Inc polish looks amazing! I think I can get them online.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2013)

Neon pink nails!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok so far I'm not doing too well not buying too much nail polish. I placed an order with Dollish Polish for Go Luigi, The Koopa King, Toad-ally Awesome, A Peachy Princess and Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea?. I just had to get some Mario polishes before they were gone for good. I'm a bit sad I couldn't get the Mario and Yoshi one anymore, but instead I got the Spongebob polish


----------



## MRV (Aug 2, 2013)

Quote:


Pinkdollface said:


> Ok so far I'm not doing too well not buying too much nail polish. I placed an order with Dollish Polish for Go Luigi, The Koopa King, Toad-ally Awesome, A Peachy Princess and Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea?. I just had to get some Mario polishes before they were gone for good. I'm a bit sad I couldn't get the Mario and Yoshi one anymore, but instead I got the Spongebob polish


  	You've got the bug, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Finally - a teal holo, EdM Amazonia


----------



## MRV (Aug 2, 2013)

BWT, girls, we are approaching *10,000 posts in the NP thread!!!* Time for a party!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> BWT, girls, we are approaching *10,000 posts in the NP thread!!!* Time for a party!!!


  	Woohoo!!


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

*YAY*









MRV said:


> BWT, girls, we are approaching *10,000 posts in the NP thread!!!* Time for a party!!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 2, 2013)

New Lancome  - Rose bonheur, Lovered and Very in love






  	More photos are up on my blog (link is in my signature)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Gorgeous!


Pinkdollface said:


> Ok so far I'm not doing too well not buying too much nail polish. I placed an order with Dollish Polish for Go Luigi, The Koopa King, Toad-ally Awesome, A Peachy Princess and Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea?. I just had to get some Mario polishes before they were gone for good. I'm a bit sad I couldn't get the Mario and Yoshi one anymore, but instead I got the Spongebob polish


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL mani MRV






Monsy said:


> New Lancome  - Rose bonheur, Lovered and Very in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> BWT, girls, we are approaching *10,000 posts in the NP thread!!!* Time for a party!!!


  	YES ! ready !


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> YES ! ready !


  	Just one more!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Dominique!  Thank you RE: my hammock!  Which NARS lip/np duo did you nab?


  	Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Get it if you love deep colours. I am not accustomed to the BLKR collections at all but this one caught my eye. I'll receive it tomorrow or next week.  The new Nars compact foundation is available, I don't know what to think ( 46 € ! ) and I prefer saving up for all major Fall collections
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which are great !


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Have a great evening here well time to sleep


      Oh Dominique---that duo is BEAUTIFUL!!!!




I love the dark fall colors, and I have an abundance of them!  Nevertheless, this duo is quite tempting!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes worth the splurge, isn't it ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have such a Nars combo  deep red / midnight blue, that's why I ordered it,  Tempting ? well, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what shall I say lol ?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Miss you Naynadine!!!  You're doing a great thing---purging your space.  I _should_ be doing that too!!!  Which Graffiti bag did you order?
      They're super cute. Chanel Mysterious is beautiful---I can't wait to wear it.  I've already worn Alchimie and I love that too.  Don't be a stranger---just 
      come and hang out---and enable us!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Sounds pretty!* I still need to get naked ( hahahhahah) *and now I want brick liner! DA is one of my fav lippies I don't remember which liner I used for it last time tho! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> How much more can your overflow bin hold? lol How can I keep track of which ones you've tried and which ones you need to use if they are all on the shelf lol? I have to keep mine separated


      My overflow bin is about a third of the way full---it's not a huge receptacle by any means so it will fill up fast.  I think I just know which ones I've worn
    and I've definitely repeated some!  That's hard not to do---especially when you just love the NP/color.  I think I have way fewer NPs than you missy.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> The Nail Inc polish looks amazing! I think I can get them online.


 [/quote]http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/05/essie-neons-2013-nail-polish-collection-swatches-review.html#.Ufwj4fq9Kc0  here's a blog post showing bouncer it's me on it's vs with white underneath... idk if u already have white polish u can use. I actually used Essie butler please on my toes and nails inc Baker Street on my fingers last night lol. I actually decided to match it to my new underwear lmao! sorry if that's tmi but I thought it was funny haha. I like Essie better but i think that's cuz I'm more used to their brush. I don't have too many nails inc polishes. The ones I do have are mostly mini's.  Here is another blog showing the Essie and nails inc.  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/10/opi-zoya-essie-china-glaze.html?m=1  Those are good choices!! I love mario brothers lol. The sponge bob one is cute too I still need to grab that one! CC did a really cute mani with it! 





Pinkdollface said:


> Ok so far I'm not doing too well not buying too much nail polish. I placed an order with Dollish Polish for Go Luigi, The Koopa King, Toad-ally Awesome, A Peachy Princess and Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea?. I just had to get some Mario polishes before they were gone for good. I'm a bit sad I couldn't get the Mario and Yoshi one anymore, but instead I got the Spongebob polish


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Neon pink nails!


Which one is this?! now I gotta go home and paint pink nails lol perfect summer color!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     My overflow bin is about a third of the way full---it's not a huge receptacle by any means so it will fill up fast.  I think I just know which ones I've worn[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    and I've definitely repeated [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]some!  That's hard not to do---especially when you just love the NP/color.  I think I have way fewer NPs than you missy.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]ooh:


  I think we're about even... lol  





MRV said:


> [COLOR=FF0000]BWT, girls, we are approaching *10,000 posts in the NP thread!!!* Time for a party!!![/COLOR]  :nanas: :nanas: :nanas:


 Whoohoo!!!! Time to celebrate fo sheezy! lol we are serious collectors aren't we  wish I was on my comp to use al the Icons lol.   ok I had way more quotes up there but I'm on my phone.   MRV I love that teal holo!! makes me wanna go try mine ( though I don't tho k it's as strong as yours!)   PDF its hard not to buy np! seriously I feel like I have to buy one like... everyday lol. ok well if I dont buy I at least have to paint! but especially with the Indie brands , they take priority over most brand names. Except for a select few like the chanel FNO polishes and opi Alcatraz rocks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's my Essie yellow.  It's way brighter on the nails than it appears in the bottle.  The first coat went on a tad streaky but I was rushing.  The second coat assured opacity and I think I like this stuff!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Here's my Essie yellow.  It's way brighter on the nails than it appears in the bottle.  The first coat went on a tad streaky but I was rushing.  The second coat assured opacity and I think I like this stuff!!![/COLOR]


oooohh I like it too!! very pretty med!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 2, 2013)

Pics and review of the Lippmann fall collection! I love the way the glitters look in the bottle but I don't really care for how they look on the nails. I'm only going to get the gold mermaid like one: Fake it till u make it! Possibly  the green one: Laughing to the bank.   http://www.polishpolice.com/2013/08/02/lippmann-jewel-heist/ Kelly (Vampy Varnish) posted pics of her painting her nails with them on IG so she should have reviews up soon too.  Polishaholic posted reviews of the opi SF collection and the Ariel polishes!   My butter london order was set to arrive today I hope I get them when I go home! time to paint my nails again Baker st already chipped!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 2, 2013)

Hallo ladies! Just wanted to say hi from our mini vacation in France! Today is my (and my fiance's!) birthday, and I already did a small Sephora and Kiko birthday haul. The Hotel is incredibly nice and my fiance really spoilt me and gave me such nice presents! Will post pics when I get back. This is the court of our 16th cent.!) Hotel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Today I'll definitely check out some of the great departmentstores - I want to check out Les Beiges and some bags and dresses! It's your birthday only once in a year!


----------



## MACina (Aug 2, 2013)

....Hallo Anneri and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










....what a wonderful birthday!

  	Looks like a dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> Today I'll definitely check out some of the great departmentstores - I want to check out Les Beiges and some bags and dresses!* It's your birthday only once in a year!*


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2013)

The hotel looks great and I hope you have a great birthday and holiday!



Naughtyp said:


> Which one is this?! now I gotta go home and paint pink nails lol perfect summer color!


----------



## Knut (Aug 3, 2013)

Monsy, beautiful colours! I especially love the third one, that washed out red 


  	What I've been wearing recently:




  	p2 - 080 grande dame 




  	p2 - 050 crazy mademoiselle


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Today I'll definitely check out some of the great departmentstores - I want to check out Les Beiges and some bags and dresses! It's your birthday only once in a year!


  	Looks like a great vacation!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 3, 2013)

thank you Medgal
  	I love that yellow on you


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'll definitely try to layer it over a white! Haha that's kinda cute that you wanted to match your new underwear. I love Mario too! Where can I find the mani CC did with the spongebob polish? Yes indies have really gotten to me I love them! I'm also after those Chanel FNO and OPI Alcatraz Rocks and Peace & Love & OPI. I really like Rolling In The Deep and Va Va Voom! Looks like a great vacation!


  I believe CC  posted it here, so it's in the hundreds of pics up there lol. or I think you can see it if you go to her profile....  





Anneri said:


> Hallo ladies! Just wanted to say hi from our mini vacation in France! Today is my (and my fiance's!) birthday, and I already did a small Sephora and Kiko birthday haul. The Hotel is incredibly nice and my fiance really spoilt me and gave me such nice presents! Will post pics when I get back. This is the court of our 16th cent.!) Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely pics girl! Happy Birthday! Sounds like your having a wonderful time! wanna hear about any bags and dresses you get ( 2 other things I like to collect lol!)   





Anitacska said:


> The hotel looks great and I hope you have a great birthday and holiday!   It's Urban Decay Woodstock (with a bit of holo added, but it doesn't really show up). It was part of one of their summer n/p set.  Oh about Llarowe restocking a few EP without announcing, I did see her post on FB to say she was adding polishes to the site that she had held back, but she wasn't going to announce which brands and how many because she only had a few of each colour. I didn't even think to check if there were any EP added. To be honest, I'm a bit annoyed with EP now, it's so hard to get your hands on them, I might stop bothering.


 oh now that u mentiond it, I remember that post! I thought of Enchnated but I just forgot to check I guess... oh well. I'll get more when it's meant to be lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

Knut said:


> Monsy, beautiful colours! I especially love the third one, that washed out red    What I've been wearing recently:
> 
> p2 - 080 grande dame
> 
> p2 - 050 crazy mademoiselle


I love the pink one! which brand is this?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

Last night I used Chanel Bel Argus! it's soo pretty OMG I can't believ it took me so long to wear it lol. though I still have t work skyline that I got last year! I want to wear azure next.  Im itching to buy some np, I haven't seen any of the fall collections anywhere yet tho....


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !*
*




*
*Glad to know you are in France ! And sad we are so far away. But if you ever come here, let me know !!!! *


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Today I'll definitely check out some of the great departmentstores - I want to check out Les Beiges and some bags and dresses! It's your birthday only once in a year!


  	Well, call me jelous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so beautiful there! I wouldn't mind escaping to a wonderful place like that right now. A very happy birthday to you and your fiance!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> My butter london order was set to arrive today I hope I get them when I go home! time to paint my nails again Baker st already chipped!


      I love those DLs!!!  Even the glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Which BLs did you order???


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Sorry to hear that. This E business is frustrating even though I did not try to buy anything. In spring there were still some polishes available here and there, but now it's all gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm glad you weren't hurt.  Let's just say it was a memorable moment!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *69, Up in Smoke, Wish Me Good Luck, Tummy Time, and Daydream Surprise.


 





CC, That reads like an incident, a request and two activities


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

To you and your prince Anneri!  What a beautiful and amazing place for a birthday!   ENJOY to the fullest!!!! 






Anneri said:


> Today I'll definitely check out some of the great departmentstores - I want to check out Les Beiges and some bags and dresses! It's your birthday only once in a year!


 I LOVE Les Beiges---got it this week along with the retractable kabuki brush---AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL  manis Knut!!!!  The pink is stunning on you!






Knut said:


> Monsy, beautiful colours! I especially love the third one, that washed out red
> 
> 
> What I've been wearing recently:
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

Monsy said:


> thank you Medgal
> I love that yellow on you






Thank you Monsy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Last night I used Chanel Bel Argus! it's soo pretty OMG I can't believ it took me so long to wear it lol. though I still have t work skyline that I got last year! I want to wear azure next. Im itching to buy some np, I haven't seen any of the fall collections anywhere yet tho....


      So glad you like CBA Naughtyp!  You did see the Chanel fall NPs!!!  I posted my haul before my BD trip---Alchimie, Elixir & Mysterious.  I went a little
     crazy with the Chanel fall collection.  In addition to the NPs, I purchased all six of the cream blushes and the eyeshadow quad.  The formula of the 
     cream blush is amazing!!!!

  	    http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/FALL-2013-137347


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2013)

Knut said:


> Monsy, beautiful colours! I especially love the third one, that washed out red
> 
> 
> What I've been wearing recently:
> ...


 *This is very classy indeed ! *


----------



## Knut (Aug 3, 2013)

*Naughtyp*, thank you! The brand is simply called 'p2' or 'p2 cosmetics'.  It's a German one.

  	Thank you, *Medgal07*! 

  	Thank you, *Dominique33*!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

Knut said:


> *Naughtyp*, thank you! The brand is simply called 'p2' or 'p2 cosmetics'.  It's a German one.  Thank you, *Medgal07*!   Thank you, *Dominique33*!


 ur welcome 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Thanks Naughtyp!  It's wearing pretty nicely w/no chipping so far.  I've actually stopped using the OPI[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Drying drops and the shrinkage and peeling has stopped with all of my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]NPs!!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I love those DLs!!!  Even the glitters :haha: .  Which BLs did you order???[/COLOR]


 That's good that u figured out what as causing that! I might change my mind about the glitter ones once I see them in person lol! but I usually like smaller glitters. I got BL: Fishwife, Fairy Cake( cough cough... saw someone's picture! lol), Scrouse, Victoriana and No more waity Kaitey. I still need Bobby dazzler and cake hole!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:lol: CC, That reads like an incident, a request and two activities:lol: [/COLOR]


  lol!! it does haha 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     So glad you like CBA Naughtyp!  You did see the Chanel fall NPs!!!  I posted my haul before my BD trip---Alchimie, Elixir & Mysterious.  I went a little[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     crazy with the Chanel fall [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]collection.  In addition to the NPs, I purchased all six of the cream blushes and the eyeshadow quad.  The formula of the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     cream blush is amazing!!!![/COLOR]      http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/FALL-2013-137347


 yes I remember your pic of the polishes!  I really like the FNO ones more than the fall ones so I'm glad I waited


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 3, 2013)

heres the link to the thread, there's a couple things u need to look at there   http://www.specktra.net/t/184548/fashions-night-out-2013#post_2446586


----------



## JaMK (Aug 3, 2013)

You could be a hand model haha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oh now that u mentiond it, I remember that post! I thought of Enchnated but I just forgot to check I guess... oh well. I'll get more when it's meant to be lol


  	I found CC's mani and I really like how Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea? combines with Chanel Mimosa. I have Mimosa too, but I didn't take it with me to my parents. I'll have to try it when I go back to my dorm.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 4, 2013)

I tried Femme Fatale's Spring Fling again and I was able to make it clumb less, but I have to practice to get a nice sharp line near my cuticles (if that makes sense). I do really love the colour and glitter combination.


----------



## MACina (Aug 4, 2013)

...beautiful, Pinkdollface!!!!


Pinkdollface said:


> I tried Femme Fatale's Spring Fling again and I was able to make it clumb less, but I have to practice to get a nice sharp line near my cuticles (if that makes sense). I do really love the colour and glitter combination.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 4, 2013)

promo pics of all the Armani polishes: http://www.beautyalmanac.com/article/Giorgio-Armani-Nail-Polish-Collection-for-Fall-2013/1560

  	I want!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing, I'll pass. But I will purchase 2 or 3 Armani lipsticks, I love the Fall collection ( including the 2 beautiful palettes ) !


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2013)

Lancome Sugar rose, Midnight rose and Rose Bonheur


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2013)

Mei Mei's Signatures has a 18% off code on all Girly Bits polishes if anyone's interested, minimum spend $50. The code is: GB18.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 4, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Sugar rose, Midnight rose and Rose Bonheur


  	That mani is so cute! I have to try some dotted nail art too. I always see it, but have never tried it myself.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2013)

thank you pinkdollface
  	it's super easy


----------



## Corally (Aug 4, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Sugar rose, Midnight rose and Rose Bonheur


 I love your mani! The purple nail reminds me of super mario mushrooms hehe.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 4, 2013)

thank you corally


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> yes I remember your pic of the polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Fishwife is really pretty---I don't have that one.  Adding it to my list.  You definitely need Cake-hole!!!
    Thanks for sending me over to the FNO thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've added both NPs to my running wish list and made note of when & where they'll be available.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> promo pics of all the Armani polishes: http://www.beautyalmanac.com/article/Giorgio-Armani-Nail-Polish-Collection-for-Fall-2013/1560
> 
> I want!


      Wow-----
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh so pretty Monsy---that's what I call a happy mani! 



 It makes me smile---love it!!!






Monsy said:


> Lancome Sugar rose, Midnight rose and Rose Bonheur


----------



## MACina (Aug 4, 2013)

....GORGEOUS, Monsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Lancome Sugar rose, Midnight rose and Rose Bonheur


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2013)

Very pretty PDF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have really nice nails!!!


Pinkdollface said:


> I tried Femme Fatale's Spring Fling again and I was able to make it clumb less, but I have to practice to get a nice sharp line near my cuticles (if that makes sense). I do really love the colour and glitter combination.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I tried   Femme Fatale's Spring Fling again and I was able to make it clumb less, but I have to practice to get a nice sharp line near my cuticles (if that makes sense). I do really love the colour and  glitter combination.


  So pretty!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....GORGEOUS, Monsy


  	thank you so much


----------



## MRV (Aug 5, 2013)

Quote:


Pinkdollface said:


> I tried Femme Fatale's Spring Fling again and I was able to make it clumb less, but I have to practice to get a nice sharp line near my cuticles (if that makes sense). I do really love the colour and glitter combination.








 You are getting there with the glitter bombs! This is a lovely polish indeed.


  	Bisbee 2


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

I got my Hare polishes ( I feel guilty posting this!! lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 New picture polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orly Glowstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My beautifully Disney Collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Literary Lacquer Rasberry Cordial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mint mani for Talia :CG Keep Calm, paint on  topped with Literary Lacquer Anne with an E 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hare Polish Electric Flame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Essie The more the Merrier topped with NOPI: Pixie Glitter


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You're quite welcome Knut
> Fishwife is really pretty---I don't have that one.  Adding it to my list.  You definitely need Cake-hole!!!
> Thanks for sending me over to the FNO thread.
> 
> ...


  	no prob med! I knew u needed to see them lol. did u look at the link showing Chanel Night Sky? sigh how I miss that polish! Cant decide what to wear next, I wanted fishwife for awhile but I know its only on BL's site.. glad I can get Cake hole anywhere now, I remember when it was exclusive to Macys.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...


  	Lovely! Maybe I should use THIS one next.......


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey ladies, where u all at?! lol
  	As you can see from my pics, I got my Hare polishes The Monster and Holiday Hoopla. They are in the old packaging my only hares that aren't with the new label, so I am happy cuz I like the old ones a lil better, but I like and am happy to now have both.
  	Yesterday, I went to Ulta and used my $5 off coupon to get the Essie Fall mini set! It came with the best colors, so I am done with that collection now lol. It has For the Twill of it, The Lace is on, Cashmere Bathrobe and Vested Interest. Much better looking in person than the pics I have seen of all of them! And Cashmere bathrobe is much darker than I thought.
  	So I was right that I will end up with both the Essie and opi polishes. The mini OPI SF set has Peace, Love & OPi in it! I will be grabbing that set as soon as I find it! and Alcatraz Rocks and then I will slowly get the rest.
	I want all of the new picture polishes!
  	Llarowe said her new website should be ready this week!!! she said she doesn't expect to restock Enchanteds until 8-15 at the earliest....


----------



## MACina (Aug 5, 2013)

....whoa, AWESOME, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> Essie The more the Merrier topped with NOPI: Pixie Glitter


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 6, 2013)

Haven't been online the past few days, and it's already almost impossible to catch up on all the posts lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I just took a look at everyone's manis, they're all beautiful, lovely hauls too everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Happy belated birthday Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Anitacska & Anneri, hope you ladies have/had the best time on your vacation


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow Naughtyp!!!  Just beautiful!  I love your NPs, your Disney collection is adorable, and your manis are beautiful!  I love the pink & yellow
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Naughtyp said:


> Essie The more the Merrier topped with NOPI: Pixie Glitter


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Honey----are you Home Alone in NP heaven here?  I'm around, but admittedly online a bit less lately.  I'm trying to squeeze as much out os summer as possible.  Yesterday was gorgeous and I got in some hammock time, but today is cloudy & rainy, so here I am.  I haven't even hauled any polish for August yet---that's unheard of right?  I have my sights set on at least one Dior & the Chanel FNO NPs.  I'd better get my act in gear huh???


Naughtyp said:


> I want all of the new picture polishes! 		 			Llarowe said her new website should be ready this week!!! she said she doesn't expect to restock Enchanteds until 8-15 at the earliest....


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

My most recent polish change is Dior's Tye & Dye---I love it.  I know it's just a boring ole cream polish but it's really pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I saw some more pics of WLITPUTS? I really want that one lol its such a cute polish!
> Need this one too!!
> Nice!
> Love this!!
> ...


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 6, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


Yes, I did look at the link and I definitely want both Cosmic & Magic too!.  I've been hauling quite a bit of Chanel makeup lately.  I haven't turned my back on MAC---just cooled it a bit.  I *was invited to an INDULGE event at my local MAC store this month and I do plan to attend.*


  	Oooh, have fun, Medgal! And please report back. I'm excited for the collection even though I just plan to haul one lipstick (+BU maybe), but I really want that one!

  	I feel like it is a little quiet around Specktra lately. Maybe we need more threads, I'd love to chat about other topics too.

  	Has anyone seen swatches of the dark red YSL fall polish or did anyone buy it?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been pretty busy lately, so I haven't been able to visit here as much as I would like. I know I won't be online much this week. Look like there's a lot to catch up on.

  	My Takkos and Enchanted June 2013 and July 2013 were delivered yesterday. June isn't as orange as I was expecting. It's a soft vermillion color.





  	Enchanted Polish July 2013, June 2013






  	Takko Lacquer 	 
  	ROW 1: 	 	Strangely Delicious RVMP​, 	 	Schiaparelli, Get Lucky, ​ Panda-monium (the little bottle)​  	ROW 2: Nirvana, Wanderlust, Electric Apple: NYC


  	I'm finally wearing Chanel Peridot on my nails right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm trying to mix in some of my older untrieds. I think I'll do a couple of accent nails with Takko Get Lucky tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oooh, have fun, Medgal! And please report back. I'm excited for the collection even though I just plan to haul one lipstick (+BU maybe), but I really want that one!
> 
> I feel like it is a little quiet around Specktra lately. Maybe we need more threads, I'd love to chat about other topics too.
> 
> Has anyone seen swatches of the dark red YSL fall polish or did anyone buy it?


  	Do you mean the 	 	Sepia 7e Art color? ​I haven't bought the fall YSL polishes yet, but they're on my list. Come to think of it, I haven't seen that color available to purchase yet. Just the other 2 shades. Now you're going to make me track it down. Lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention that Deborah Lippmann is now available at Sephora. There's a Sephora exclusive collection to celebrate the launch.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty mani and your nails look great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Ha! Please post pics if you do get it.
  	I kinda want it, but haven't seen any pics of it other than the promo pics. Maybe I'll get Chanel Accessoire instead. Or another perm YSL shade, I'm eyeing Fuchsia Cubiste.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2013)

My Hares arrived from the last etsy restock. Star Tropics, Leap Light-year & Rusty Hearts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CartoonChic said:


> Takko Lacquer ROW 1: [COLOR=000000]Strangely Delicious RVMP[/COLOR]​, [COLOR=000000]Schiaparelli, Get Lucky,[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=000000]Panda-monium (the little bottle)[/COLOR]​ ROW 2: Nirvana, Wanderlust, Electric Apple: NYC


  So pretty! Maybe I'll be able to get one next time around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oooh, have fun, Medgal! And please report back. I'm excited for the collection even though I just plan to haul one lipstick (+BU maybe), but I really want that one!
> 
> I feel like it is a little quiet around Specktra lately. Maybe we need more threads, I'd love to chat about other topics too.
> 
> Has anyone seen swatches of the dark red YSL fall polish or did anyone buy it?


 





Hi Naynadine.  I will report back.  I've not even studied the collection enough to know what's hot & what's not so I'd better do some homework before I attend.  I
     think I'll  pick up a 213 brush.  It is pretty quiet.  I think many folks are on holiday.  I'll look into that dark red I love a good red NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

Gorgeous NP and mani CC.



 I love Peridot on you.  Until now I never liked it for myself but loved it on others---perhaps I need to reconsider






Fuzzy said:


> So pretty! Maybe I'll be able to get one next time around.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pretty mani and your nails look great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2013)

....YAY, enjoy, Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


I was invited to an INDULGE event at my local MAC store this month and I do plan to attend.


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I've been pretty busy lately, so I haven't been able to visit here as much as I would like. I know I won't be online much this week. Look like there's a lot to catch up on.
> 
> My Takkos and Enchanted June 2013 and July 2013 were delivered yesterday. June isn't as orange as I was expecting. It's a soft vermillion color.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 6, 2013)

Indeed, such a lovely color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> My most recent polish change is Dior's Tye & Dye---I love it.  I know it's just a boring ole cream polish *but it's really pretty!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been pretty busy lately, so I haven't been able to visit here as much as I would like. I know I won't be online much this week. Look like there's a lot to catch up on.
> 
> My Takkos and Enchanted June 2013 and July 2013 were delivered yesterday. June isn't as orange as I was expecting. It's a soft vermillion color.
> 
> ...


  	Peridot is beatiful on you. 
  	Love the bottles for takkos!  The colors are so pretty. 

  	I think I'm going to have you buy me whatever you are getting for yourself.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 7, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Sugar rose, Midnight rose and Rose Bonheur


  	OMG, this is so pretty and beautiful!  Will you do mine? 


  	What tools do I need to do this?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 7, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> promo pics of all the Armani polishes: http://www.beautyalmanac.com/article/Giorgio-Armani-Nail-Polish-Collection-for-Fall-2013/1560
> 
> I want!


  	Me too!!!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG, this is so pretty and beautiful!  Will you do mine?
> 
> 
> What tools do I need to do this?


  	Thank you so much 
	I would not mind at all 

  	i only used this, it's super easy
  	http://www.ebay.com/itm/PURPLE-5X2-WAY-HIGH-REPUTATION-NAIL-ART-DOTTING-PEN-MARBLEIZING-TOOL-DRAWING-b7-/200869612244?pt=US_Nail_Care&hash=item2ec4c30ad4

  	i am dummy for any kind of more complicated nail art


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> So pretty! Maybe I'll be able to get one next time around.


  	Lovely haul Fuzzy, enjoy!


----------



## elkaknits (Aug 7, 2013)

not reading 6 pages.. I stopped popping benedryl so my hands are even worse mess than usual.  I took off my polish yesterday cus I couldn't stand wearing polish when my hands look this bad.  Usually I say if I polish them I will take better care of them but this is too much.  :C


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2013)

Lancome cosmopolitan kaki


----------



## MACina (Aug 7, 2013)

....that is a gorgeous color for Fall !!!!


Monsy said:


> Lancome cosmopolitan kaki


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2013)

Exactly! I love this kind of color for fall
  	It will go nicely with chanel mystere quad!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 7, 2013)

*CC Péridot looks gorgeous on you ! I love your mani !*

*





 Everyone !*

*Monsy : what a pretty fall mani, yes it will go with Mystère quad !*

*Medgal : bright and very pretty mani !*


----------



## Honi (Aug 7, 2013)

I am back! YAY! We have been without internet for around 10 days cause the last owner took the internet box power cable with him when he moved (When he obviously wasnt supposed to) and the mail managed to loose 2 power cables sent from the company, we gave up today and drove to get it instead. 

  	I have some fun manis that I havent been able to post


----------



## MACina (Aug 7, 2013)

Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Loveeeeeeee your manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Honi said:


> I am back! YAY! We have been without internet for around 10 days cause the last owner took the internet box power cable with him when he moved (When he obviously wasnt supposed to) and the mail managed to loose 2 power cables sent from the company, we gave up today and drove to get it instead.
> 
> I have some fun manis that I havent been able to post


----------



## MRV (Aug 7, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome cosmopolitan kaki


  	Lovely! Is it greyed green? I've been eyeing some kakis of late.


----------



## MRV (Aug 7, 2013)

Dominique!



Honi said:


> I am back! YAY! We have been without internet for around 10 days cause the last owner took the internet box power cable with him when he moved (When he obviously wasnt supposed to) and the mail managed to loose 2 power cables sent from the company, we gave up today and drove to get it instead.
> 
> I have some fun manis that I havent been able to post








 Taboo looks awesome! What do you think of MUS polishes? I have never pick one up.


----------



## Honi (Aug 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Dominique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I was under the influence that they would suck as bad as the Mac polishes do (Never tried one I like) but I was extremely surprised. The mint was especially easy to apply (And mints usually streak).... Loved them to be quite honest!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

Absolutely love it Monsy!!!!   I have a real love for Khaki green and your mani is just BEAUTIFUL!


Monsy said:


> Lancome cosmopolitan kaki


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you medgal so much, you are very kind!

  	MRV yes it is green with a lot of gray in it. Formula is great too! very creamy and two coats give full coverage. I love cream finish and opaque color


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Exactly! I love this kind of color for fall
> It will go nicely with chanel mystere quad!






TOTALLY Monsy!  I wore Chanel's Alchimie (Golden Khaki) with the Mystère quad several times last month.  It went well with my pale khaki green maxi skirt. Love it!  I have not yet worn my Chanel Mysterious NP because it's much darker than Alchimie, but I'm so looking forward to it.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2013)

I had my eye on Alchemie but did not buy it since I do not like chanel np formula or their brush. Lancome brush does magic for me, one stroke and I am done. And formula is great. Also I prefer cremes. Only Chanel np that I am absolutely crazy about is Black pearl. When I ran out I will buy it again. Should I get Graphite? Is it unique enough?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome back Honi.  Geez---moving is stressful enough without the added issues of stolen wireless equipment, etc.  Glad you're back in action again.  Your manis are really lovely...great color choices!!!!


Honi said:


> I am back! YAY! We have been without internet for around 10 days cause the last owner took the internet box power cable with him when he moved (When he obviously wasnt supposed to) and the mail managed to loose 2 power cables sent from the company, we gave up today and drove to get it instead.
> 
> I have some fun manis that I havent been able to post


----------



## Honi (Aug 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Welcome back Honi.  Geez---moving is stressful enough without the added issues of stolen wireless equipment, etc.  Glad you're back in action again.  Your manis are really lovely...great color choices!!!!


  	I know right! My man works in IT so internet is sort of a necessary evil here at home since he does some work from home  Ah well, atleast It's up and running now!


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> I am back! YAY! We have been without internet for around 10 days cause the last owner took the internet box power cable with him when he moved (When he obviously wasnt supposed to) and the mail managed to loose 2 power cables sent from the company, we gave up today and drove to get it instead.
> 
> I have some fun manis that I havent been able to post


  	Welcome back Honi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beautiful manis as always


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> I am back! YAY! We have been without internet for around 10 days cause the last owner took the internet box power cable with him when he moved (When he obviously wasnt supposed to) and the mail managed to loose 2 power cables sent from the company, we gave up today and drove to get it instead.
> 
> I have some fun manis that I havent been able to post


  	Thanks for sharing Honi,* 3 very neat manis *! I didn't purchase Taboo but it's beautiful. The bright pink is to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I don't think we have the brand here. The mint one is pretty too, very " summer days " np.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 7, 2013)

This will be my first Lancome polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Lancome cosmopolitan kaki


----------



## MRV (Aug 8, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Thank you medgal so much, you are very kind!
> 
> MRV yes it is green with a lot of gray in it. Formula is great too! very creamy and two coats give full coverage. I love cream finish and opaque color


  	Looks nice. I have only two Lancômes, Chocolat Mordoré and Infusion de Prune that I got recently from the final sales. Not yet worn either, but fall is coming soon. (One thing that bothers me with Lancôme is that they don't have the polish names on the bottles - or am I too old to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?)


  	ATM I'm wearing Elevation Gobi. I had to put it on right away I got it because it is such an interesting shade. It's something like yellow-brown-olive with a green cast and micro holo glitters. In the bottle it looks more like a holo, but on nails from a distance it's not holo, just glowy with the green cast flashing. Unfortunately my iP was unable to understand the green cast, and it does not show here:





  	I did not have any specific problems with this polish like HOB had with the green one.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 8, 2013)

lyseD said:


> This will be my first Lancome polish


	i hope you like it


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 8, 2013)

Been Mia the last few days..... my cat Prince has been missing so I'm hella depressed   nothing can make me happy until he returns. which might not happen  I'm going to check the shelters in about an hour. made posters eager day and posted around my apartments and the stupid manager tore them all down ;(  I've been wearing lilypad lacquer blooming violets for a few days it's so pretty I don't want to remove it. I added nails inc electric lane on top and OMG so pretty.  but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  	Ow no that's horrible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you'll find Prince soon. Who knows maybe someone found him and you'll see him in one of the shelters.


----------



## Honi (Aug 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  	That's terrible  I hope Prince comes back soon ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 8, 2013)

Naughtyp, I am so sorry to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Naughtyp said:


> but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  	I hope the cute Prince soon returns. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our beloved pets, well I know how you feel.


----------



## Corally (Aug 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Been Mia the last few days..... my cat Prince has been missing so I'm hella depressed   nothing can make me happy until he returns. which might not happen  I'm going to check the shelters in about an hour. made posters eager day and posted around my apartments and the stupid manager tore them all down ;(  I've been wearing lilypad lacquer blooming violets for a few days it's so pretty I don't want to remove it. I added nails inc electric lane on top and OMG so pretty.  but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  That's terrible! I hope you'll find your kittycat soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


      Oh Naughtyp!  I feel so bad about your cat. I hope Prince comes home.  Is it possible that Prince could be trying to find the place that you moved 
     from??  I've heard of animals doing that!  Fingers crossed for his sage return.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Been Mia the last few days..... my cat Prince has been missing so I'm hella depressed   nothing can make me happy until he returns. which might not happen  I'm going to check the shelters in about an hour. made posters eager day and posted around my apartments and the stupid manager tore them all down ;(  I've been wearing lilypad lacquer blooming violets for a few days it's so pretty I don't want to remove it. I added nails inc electric lane on top and OMG so pretty.  but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  So sorry to hear about your cat. Our Paws has gone missing twice and it was horrible. Luckily we found him safe and sound both times. Really hope you find your Prince soon!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 9, 2013)

I tried to take a picture of my mani with China Glaze Highlight of my Summer, but it's greener than the picture shows. I heard it was very difficult to apply and although it wasn't easy it went better than expected. I used Trind Nail Repair as a base and 3 coats of HOMS and Out the Door topcoat. Before the topcoat the surface did show some brushstrokes, but after the topcoat those luckily disappeared. I waited a couple minutes between each coat, but that's what I always like to do. I really like the colour. It does look a lot brighter than any mintgreen I've come across and on me it is neon. It seems to glow when I'm in the shadow in the same way other neons do, but this colour works better on my skin than Flip Flop Fantasy for example.


----------



## MRV (Aug 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Been Mia the last few days..... my cat Prince has been missing so I'm hella depressed   nothing can make me happy until he returns. which might not happen  I'm going to check the shelters in about an hour. made posters eager day and posted around my apartments and the stupid manager tore them all down ;(  I've been wearing lilypad lacquer blooming violets for a few days it's so pretty I don't want to remove it. I added nails inc electric lane on top and OMG so pretty.  but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  So sorry to hear Prince is missing. He is your baby. I hope he will come home soon.   





Pinkdollface said:


> I tried to take a picture of my mani with China Glaze Highlight of my Summer, but it's greener than the picture shows. I heard it was very difficult to apply and although it wasn't easy it went better than expected. I used Trind Nail Repair as a base and 3 coats of HOMS and Out the Door topcoat. Before the topcoat the surface did show some brushstrokes, but after the topcoat those luckily disappeared. I waited a couple minutes between each coat, but that's what I always like to do. I really like the colour. It does look a lot brighter than any mintgreen I've come across and on me it is neon. It seems to glow when I'm in the shadow in the same way other neons do, but this colour works better on my skin than Flip Flop Fantasy for example.


  It looks lovely and nice to hear the texture was ok (I have not worn this yet). Coincidence: I'm wearing Heat Index


----------



## MACina (Aug 9, 2013)

....STUNNING!!!

	Such an awesome color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


>


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 9, 2013)

it looks awesome!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello ladies, I'm baaaaaaaaack!

  	First let me give you all a big hug and a thank you just as big for all your lovely birthday wishes!



















  	I went from France to Switzerland to visit a friend of mine and we had a wonderful time. And everybody spoilt me big time on my birthday, it was so nice. My fiance and I had dinner at a really posh restaurant and when the hotel had made the reservation they had apparently told them about our birthdays and when dessert arrived it had birthday wishes in French written on it - in chocolate! My fiance gave me Chanel ballet flats I wanted for so long, and I got some gift cards and money that I spent right there in France. Oops... 
  	My wonderful friend in Switzerland had gotten Riri Woo for me, bless her heart. 

  	Before I post some pics I wanted to say don't give up hope, *Naughtyp! *One of my parents' cats vanished at some point in November when he was quite sick and we had horrible weather. Everybody had given up hope but for my mother, and on Christmas Eve somebody rang our bell and brought the cat! Did you call the shelters in your area already? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, I know how horrible the whole situation is!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 9, 2013)

And here's my np haul:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did a mani with the blue Kiko above and put one coat of Girly Bits Daddy's Little Girl over it, because we all know that everything is better with glitter! ;-)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    (I don't dare to post of a pic of the whole haul - it was a lot. A lot.)


----------



## MACina (Aug 9, 2013)

.....Anneri, I am sooooooooooo happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Sounds like an A-M-A-Z-I-N-G time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	OMG, you got fabulous gifts.....Chanel ballet flats?????????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I am sure that RRW looks gorgeous on you!



Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, I'm baaaaaaaaack!
> 
> First let me give you all a big hug and a thank you just as big for all your lovely birthday wishes!
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 9, 2013)

Loveeeeee your mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Very nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> (I don't dare to post of a pic of the whole haul - it was a lot. A lot.)


----------



## lilinah (Aug 9, 2013)

Just dropped in to say hello!

  	I'm back from my trip (left 17 July). I could rarely check e-mail, but i did get a notice from Llarowe that _David Bowie's Bulge_ was back in stock, and since my snail mail was being held, it was safe to order it. Just picked up my mail at the Post Awful and was so excited to open up my Llawrowe package and gaze on _DBB_'s beauty.

  	Sadly, 3 weeks of industrial strength hand soap and alcohol based hand sanitizer have wreaked havoc on my nails, broken and chipped, and (ugh!) hangnails, even though i used hand cream every day. I'm slathering them with Dior Abricot twice a day now and they are doing better. But i won't be ready for nail polish for a few weeks.

  	Anyway, just jumped in to say hello. Now i have to go back and look through nearly 1000 messages i missed on this board, so i can see what new beauteous nail polishes are out there and all the lovely things everyone is doing with their nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

Super pretty on you PDF!!!  I like China Glaze but I'm often miffed that quite often, the color in the bottle is not the color that results on my nails.  Never understood that 






Pinkdollface said:


> I tried to take a picture of my mani with China Glaze Highlight of my Summer, but it's greener than the picture shows. I heard it was very difficult to apply and although it wasn't easy it went better than expected. I used Trind Nail Repair as a base and 3 coats of HOMS and Out the Door topcoat. Before the topcoat the surface did show some brushstrokes, but after the topcoat those luckily disappeared. I waited a couple minutes between each coat, but that's what I always like to do. I really like the colour. It does look a lot brighter than any mintgreen I've come across and on me it is neon. It seems to glow when I'm in the shadow in the same way other neons do, but this colour works better on my skin than Flip Flop Fantasy for example.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Just dropped in to say hello!
> 
> I'm back from my trip (left 17 July). I could rarely check e-mail, but i did get a notice from Llarowe that _David Bowie's Bulge_ was back in stock, and since my snail mail was being held, it was safe to order it. Just picked up my mail at the Post Awful and was so excited to open up my Llawrowe package and gaze on _DBB_'s beauty.
> 
> ...







 Lilinah!  I hope you had a wonderful time & that your nail are back in shape soon!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anneri!  What a fabulous birthday!!!!


Anneri said:


> (I don't dare to post of a pic of the whole haul - it was a lot. A lot.)


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Ladies! Just checking in to say hello. I'm back from holiday, finally have proper internet connection. I couldn't really post properly while we were in Spain. Anyway, got home to find that my Sally Magpies polishes were waiting for me (6 Lilypad Laqcuer polishes). They are very pretty, I'll try to take pictures tomorrow. Unfortunately my other Lilypad Laqcuers order (from her Etsy store) still hasn't come, and neither have my Zoya fall pixies I ordered from eBay. The Etsy order was posted over 2 weeks ago, really hope it will come soon. I have to pick up 2 packages and they are the 4 OPI fall polishes and the 3 Guerlain Rouge G l/s, which I will pick up on Monday. I also got my Guerlain blush and the 4 Mac pressed pigmets I ordered while we were away. So not all bad, just really want the other polishes now... Anyway, we had a nice time in Spain, not relaxing (with 3 children it never is), but never mind.

  	I will be around more regularly from now on.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hello Glad to know you and family had a great time in Spain. I hope you'll get your parcels soon. You ordered very pretty items indeed !


----------



## MACina (Aug 10, 2013)

Anitacska!


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful manis ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


>


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> but not pretty enough to heal my heartache


  	So sorry to hear this Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really hope you'll find Prince soon.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome back Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great to hear you had a nice time in Spain, & can't wait to see pictures of your recent hauls, they sound impressive!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2013)

I managed to get away for a few hours this afternoon and popped to the shops. Bought a couple of polishes in Boots, one Maybelline and one new L'Oreal topcoat. I also got 4 sets in Primark, one polish plus beads to go with it in each set. I took pictures of the Maybelline and L'Oreal polishes, but not the Primark ones yet. I also haven't got around to taking pictures of the Lilypad Laqcuers polishes, but will do it tomorrow.









  	I'm wearing Topshop Solar on my nails right now, it's a lovely gold/pink duochrome. Was going to take pictures, but two of my nails broke right down to the live bit (ouch), so now my nails are really short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I think you will have to wait a few weeks for a mani picture from me.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So sorry to hear about your cat. Our Paws has gone missing twice and it was horrible. Luckily we found him safe and sound both times. Really hope you find your Prince soon!


  	thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 prine went missing for a week once, as a kitten. found him almost a week later! and then last year in my other apt people would take him! i think that's what happened this time too.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

MRV said:


>


  	thank you MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he truly is had him since he was a few days old, bottle fed him and he sleeps with me every night for the last 13 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I love that polish!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course its the one i didn't get from the collection!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, I'm baaaaaaaaack!
> 
> First let me give you all a big hug and a thank you just as big for all your lovely birthday wishes!
> 
> ...


  	Thank you so much Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you believe i had this very thought? Of course Christmas is much further away from now lol so i hope he comes back before then. I love that story tho , truly a Christmas miracle!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you for sharing , gives me more hope! Prince loves Christmas, he sleeps under the tree next to the decorative reindeer hahah. 

  	mmmm that chocolate dessert sounds yummy! Did u get a pic of it lol i wanna see ALL the pics! especially the Chanel Flats! only chanel ill ever own is np! lol well and my two lipsticks =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> So sorry to hear this Naughtyp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks hon


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 11, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> So pretty! Maybe I'll be able to get one next time around.


 
	I LOVE hares!!
	i need all 3 of these!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2013)

Naughtyp, glad that my story cheered you up a bit! Don 't loose hope!  Allrighty, if you want pics, here are pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  First the flats, then the haul. I don't have a pic from the dessert unfortunately - it was such a posh Restaurant that I was quite intimidated and didn't dare to take pics!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> That's it! lol im using this TONIGHT! on my toes and my fingernails lol. Its such an awesome color!! i
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Post a pic if you do try HOMS! And thanks


----------



## MRV (Aug 12, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


>


  	You have done well (which Dior palette did you get?) and love those Chanel flats. My kind of shoes (can't wear high heels). Next you need a bag?


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

....AWESOME, Anneri!


	The shoes are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


>


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2013)

Quote: 	 		
		 			You have done well (which Dior palette did you get?) and love those Chanel flats. My kind of shoes (can't wear high heels). Next you need a bag?



  	You can't wear heels too? Sucks, right? I still have so many great pairs that I mourn over. I especially wanted the Chanel flats because I can't wear heels any longer and wanted a great chic pair of shoes that makes every outfit better - just like a great pair of heels does. Bag? Hm... I'd love to get a jacket instead. One of the classic Bouclé ones. Oh well, a girl can dream.

  	I got the Bonne Etoile palette. Actually I was surprised that it's not a lot of MU in that haul, but mostly skincare. Well, it *was* France. And I've to mention that the dearest MACina made sure that I got the Chanel Kabuki in addition to the Les Beiges powder I got there! You're the BEST!


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

Me 3....no way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Good to know that I am not the only one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Anneri said:


> *You can't wear heels too?* Sucks, right? I still have so many great pairs that I mourn over. I especially wanted the Chanel flats because I can't wear heels any longer and wanted a great chic pair of shoes that makes every outfit better - just like a great pair of heels does. Bag? Hm... I'd love to get a jacket instead. One of the classic Bouclé ones. Oh well, a girl can dream.
> 
> I got the Bonne Etoile palette. Actually I was surprised that it's not a lot of MU in that haul, but mostly skincare. Well, it *was* France. And I've to mention that the dearest MACina made sure that I got the Chanel Kabuki in addition to the Les Beiges powder I got there! You're the BEST!


----------



## Corally (Aug 12, 2013)

MACina said:


> Me 3....no way :nope:   Good to know that I am not the only one :grouphug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't even walk on 1cm 'heels' lol. :lol: So sad. :haha:


----------



## MRV (Aug 12, 2013)

Quote:


Corally said:


> I can't even walk on 1cm 'heels' lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  	Forgot to post my mani earlier (I'm preparing for the new DLs...). This is EdM High Distinction and FF Eventide:


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

Corally said:


> I can't even walk on 1cm 'heels' lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

....MRV, I loveeeee your mani.Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yep, I can wear about 2 inch ones sometimes at the office, but if it's more than 3 inches, I'm in trouble. I have had severe (non shoe related) back problems and have like never been on heels anyways, so I can rarely do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2013)

Gorgeous mani MRV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd so love to do proper gradient manis if I had long(er) nails. Mine are in really terrible state!

  	Great haul Anneri!

  	I've picked up my 2 packages form the post office, but still no Lilypad Lacquers or Zoya Pixies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least I have these to drool over plus my new Guerlain Rouge Gs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  	I still haven't got around to taking pictures of the Primark polishes from yesterday, bear with me, I'm tidying and cleaning the house at the same time as sorting out my new purchases.


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yep, I can wear about 2 inch ones sometimes at the office, but if it's more than 3 inches, I'm in trouble. I have had severe (non shoe related) back problems and have like never been on heels anyways, so I can rarely do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

*Anneri*, your new ava is great


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2013)

And here's a couple of pictures of the mani I'm wearing (Topshop Solar, a pink to gold duochrome), I've decided to take pictures after all, because it is really pretty. Please ignore the state of my nails especially the middle finger...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yep, I can wear about 2 inch ones sometimes at the office, but if it's more than 3 inches, I'm in trouble. I have had severe (non shoe related) back problems and have like never been on heels anyways, so I can rarely do it.
> 
> ...


  	Wowza, MRV, that combo is GORGEOUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yeah, I've wonky knees (arthritis), and while I *can* walk in heels, stairs are no fun then, and the next day is hell on earth. I *will  *wear heels at my wedding, tho!


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

...awesome!


Anneri said:


> Love those movies.* I want some minions at my wedding for sure!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2013)

Here are the Primark polishes with the caviar beads. The polishes aren't anything special, except for the pearly white one (it has pink duochrome), but the caviar beads are so pretty. They were priced at £2.50 each, but one only cost £1 for some reason. I also got a set of glitter from Topshop just for fun.


----------



## jennyap (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi lovely ladies. Wow I've been away so long. I've been trying to stay away from Specktra a bit just to stop myself spending so much - can't say it's really worked too well! - plus been super busy and with the weather as well I've really slowed down changing my NP.

  	That said, I am now going to spam the thread with loads of photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 including a rare sighting of my toes. Looks like there are at least a couple of manis I didn't even take pics of too.  















 






 





 




  	Just some of my hauls (eek!): 



 

 




 



  	I'm not even going to attempt to comment on all the amazing manis and hauls since I was here last. I'll try catch up with everyone's news tomorrow! 

  	Hope you are all ok, I missed my NP girls


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 12, 2013)

My, oh my. It's looking like a NPA reunion today! Welcome back everybody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Naughty, I'm sending my prayers and well wishes your way. I hope you're reunited with Prince very, very soon.

  	Sorry I missed your birthday, Anneri. Looks like you had a fabulous time.

  	I'm drooling over everyone's hauls and manis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thanks for my Peridot mani compliments. I topped a couple of accent nails with Takko Get Lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took a pic somewhere. I'll have to post it and a bunch of other pics I haven't gotten around to posting. I got a shipping notice for my Enchanted Little Fishy, and the discontinued Picture Polishes I ordered last week were delivered today. I also hauled today from Llarowe's Picture Polish restock and the CrowsToes restock this past Friday. I'm wearing CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly now with A England Camelot. It's very pretty. You should definitely get it kimibos.

  	CrowsToes


 Bone Daddy 
 Bunny Slope/Angel Paint 
 Heartshaped Box of Horses#@t 
 Minion 
 		Me and This Army 	
 		Tiki Torch 
 
  	Picture Polish


 		Electric Dream 	
 		Freya's Cats 	
 		Lagoon 	
 		Shy Violet 	
 White Wedding​
 Mallard 
 
  	I can't wait for the upcoming Llarowe Enchanted restock. It'll be my chance to get the Beatles collection at an affordable price. Plus Seven Nation Army is the only polish I didn't get from Enchanted's last big restock. I also want to get a few Emily de Mollys tomorrow. I have most of the glitters I want. Now I'm looking at the holos. I can't remember who posted the beautiful Amazonia mani and MRV's High Distinction mani are making me want to try them. How are the Emily de Molly holos? Are they worth getting?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey ladies, I got some damamge to report lol. Today I ordered the new picture polish collab shades. Lagoon was sold out already, but I got the other three : Electric Dream, Shy Violet and Freya's Cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Yesterday I went to Sephora to get something so I could get my Rouge Kit. I got Nars Galathee and Marc Jacobs Oui! and Sephora OPI Im with Brad ( looks just like Orly Smolder!! but I liked the name...made me think of Brad Pitt lol ).

  	Went to Ulta last Thursday and I got Alcatraz Rocks and Orly Pixie Power ( from the surreal collection for 4.99! lol ) it was the only one out from the Surreal Collection, but I spotted it instantly! I also got the pink Maybelline spotted polish. Hoping that I can score some enchanted from llarowe this week! Chelsea  posted August 2013 on IG, ita nice slate blu holo. 
  	I think that's it.....oh ya I also got Dior Princess last week at Sephora, I now have that whole collection, finally lol
  	I think that's it...lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hey ladies, I got some damamge to report lol. Today I ordered the new picture polish collab shades. Lagoon was sold out already, but I got the other three : Electric Dream, Shy Violet and Freya's Cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Oh, I see it. Yup. Need August 2013. Did you get a Little Fishy shipping notice? I'm thinking you'll get it faster since you're in CA. Love the haul, by the way.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My, oh my. It's looking like a NPA reunion today! Welcome back everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 thank you CC
  	Amazing haul as usual, I knew you were on top of the restocks lol! I also want mallard and white wedding, but had to wait. I want some enchanteds!!


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

Hallo Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Thank you for sharing these lovely manis....all of them are sooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






jennyap said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Wow I've been away so long. I've been trying to stay away from Specktra a bit just to stop myself spending so much - can't say it's really worked too well! - plus been super busy and with the weather as well I've really slowed down changing my NP.
> 
> That said, I am now going to spam the thread with loads of photos
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 12, 2013)

.....whoa, they do all look awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> Here are the Primark polishes with the caviar beads. The polishes aren't anything special, except for the pearly white one (it has pink duochrome), but the caviar beads are so pretty. They were priced at £2.50 each, but one only cost £1 for some reason. I also got a set of glitter from Topshop just for fun.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Jenny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back! Awesome manis! I especially like the Color Clubs.

  	Hi CC! No worries! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've decide to channel my inner Medgal and have a birthday week (or two). So you're technically not late! 

  	Here's my current mani, a Dior Diablotine dupe:





  	It's much more pink irl and I'm not sure about it.


----------



## MRV (Aug 13, 2013)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Hi Jenny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Don't you like it?


----------



## Anneri (Aug 13, 2013)

It's much more pink IRL and I feel like a clown wearing it. Don't know why, it's just not my colour I assume!


----------



## lyseD (Aug 13, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a dupe for Lancome's Cosmopolitan Khaki. Thank you.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 13, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a dupe for Lancome's Cosmopolitan Khaki. Thank you.


  	That's going to be difficult, I guess! I took out my nailsticks and while I've a few that come close, none are dupes by far. Essie Sew Psyched is greener, while OPI Uhoh roll down the window is greener too, the former is more cooler, the latter more yellow-toned. I've a discontinued Catrice np that comes close, but isn't a dupe either. I've no idea whether one of the Chanel Khakis they did a while ago for FNO would be considered dupes because I didn't manage to get my paws on them. There's also a Zoya which name I can't remember which could be close.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 13, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Wow I've been away so long. I've been trying to stay away from Specktra a bit just to stop myself spending so much - can't say it's really worked too well! - plus been super busy and with the weather as well I've really slowed down changing my NP.
> 
> That said, I am now going to spam the thread with loads of photos
> 
> ...








 jennyap! Lovely hauls and gorgeous manis, especially Rose Briar, so beautiful


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My, oh my. It's looking like a NPA reunion today! Welcome back everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Whoa, great haul CartoonChic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was just about to notify you about the Llarowe Enchanted restock including the Beatles collection, but i see you are already in the know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How are you liking your Takko polishes? I managed to snag 5 of them at Mei Mei's a couple of hours ago, i can't wait to receive them, so excited lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered To Infinity & Beyond, Kiss The Sky, Heads Will Roll, Nirvana, and Get Lucky.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Wow I've been away so long. I've been trying to stay away from Specktra a bit just to stop myself spending so much - can't say it's really worked too well! - plus been super busy and with the weather as well I've really slowed down changing my NP.  That said, I am now going to spam the thread with loads of photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis and a very nice haul Jenny! What's the name of the green Butter London polish?  I was just going to tell you about the Llarowe EP restock, luckily for me there's nothing I need, have all the Beatles and Congratulations polishes already. Looks like I may not be able to get my hands on Love the way you lilac and I'm kind of a big deal, but never mind.   Still no LL or Zoya polishes, bored of waiting...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Still no LL or Zoya polishes, bored of waiting...


  	If I had to guess on the Butters, I'd say the green one is 	 	Jack the Lad. The purple one could be Brummie assuming that the pic is color accurate. Hope you get your polishes soon.​


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 13, 2013)

Speaking of Butters, looks like they're having a $10 sale on select polish colors to move inventory. Some Lippys are included for $12. I still don't have Scallywag, Fiddlesticks and Dosh. Shipping for only 3 polishes isn't all that great. I may price match at Nordstrom instead.

  	http://www.butterlondon.com/Leaving-soon_2/


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Mine Little Fishy is expected to arrive Thursday. I think you'll get a shipping notice soon. I think I saw someone post theirs on IG last week, so I guess it's taking her some time to go through all the preorders. I wonder how many she got. Waiting for Enchanteds is the better strategy if you have to choose. You never really know what or when they'll be restocked. I like how Picture Polish seems really consistent with their restocks. It's refreshing as far as indie polishes go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No problem at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmm, i really hope that i won't have trouble receiving my order then, *fingers crossed*. And yup the polishes were indeed a bit more expensive on Mei Mei's site, but i missed the Llarowe restock on the 1st of august and i was too darn impatient to wait for the next one on Llarowe lol. Heads Will Roll was my number one pick as well, it will be my first thermal polish  I will definitely post pics once it arrives.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi Jenny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Such lovely Chanel shoes *! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very very nice indeed ! Glad you enjoyed your stay in France ! I hope you found the makeup products you wanted to purchase, you found skincare but no makeup ?

  	Dior Diablotine ? Euh not sure lol but still very pretty.

  	( My haul for today : 2 Chanel cream blushes, the quad and a RCS ( I chose Esprit ), I passed on the nail polishes but they are quite pretty.  Next haul ? Guerlain or Dior etc..., and the OPI SF collection which looks gorgeous ! )


----------



## jennyap (Aug 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> If I had to guess on the Butters, I'd say the green one is  			 			Jack the Lad. The purple one could be Brummie assuming that the pic is color accurate. Hope you get your polishes soon.​


  	LOL you've got a good eye - dead right on both counts


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks CC and Jenny! Looks like I need Jack the Lad then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Edit: Just had a look at swatches and decided I also need Scallywag and Fairy Cake from that collection (that means I will have all 5) and guess what, HQHair.com has a 3 for 2 offer on Butter London! Result!


----------



## MRV (Aug 13, 2013)

OMG!! I have never experienced anything like Llarowe EdM restock tonite! I think I lost more that 10 years...

  	The site was very slow even before they put the NPs up. With struggle I was able to put 2-3 polishes into my cart (I was aiming at 5 EdMs) but could not go to the cart. So they flew out of the cart. Then the site just froze!!! About closer to 60 minutes I got again 2 polishes into my cart but lost everything again. Even extra cart time did not help. Then I got one polish twice but could not check out like that. Finally closer to 90 minutes - I don't know what happened, maybe people started to give up - 3 of the polishes were available again and I was slowly able to get them into my cart PLUS a Picture Polish. When I was about to start the checking out, my logging in was expired! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In again and happily out with a confirmation. I consider this a miracle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But 90 minutes to get 4 polishes!

  	I'm hungry. I need my grapefruit and go to bed. It's already midnight.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> OMG!! I have never experienced anything like Llarowe EdM release tonite! I think I lost more that 10 years...
> 
> The site was very slow even before they put the NPs up. With struggle I was able to put 2-3 polishes into my cart (I was aiming at 5 EdMs) but could not go to the cart. So they flew out of the cart. Then the site just froze!!! About closer to 60 minutes I got again 2 polishes into my cart but lost everything again. Even extra cart time did not help. Then I got one polish twice but could not check out like that. Finally closer to 90 minutes - I don't know what happened, maybe people started to give up - 3 of the polishes were available again and I was slowly able to get them into my cart PLUS a Picture Polish. When I was about to start the checking out, my logging in was expired!
> 
> ...


  	I've been reading about this about half an hour ago on Llarowe's facebook. I'm really happy that i decided to skip this restock, this was just crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing that you still managed to get 4 polishes, so it wasn't all for nothing. Goodnight 

  	ETA: i'm really curious to see how the Enchanted Polish restock will go on wednesday or thursday


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2013)

Was just gonna say, if this is what the EdM restock was like, I don't wanna know what the EP one will be like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Liz2012 said:


> I've been reading about this about half an hour ago on Llarowe's facebook. I'm really happy that i decided to skip this restock, this was just crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Was just gonna say, if this is what the EdM restock was like, I don't wanna know what the EP one will be like!


  	Yeah lol, it will be hell unleashed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The best she can do in my opinion is to postpone the Enchanted restock untill all the problems with the new site are resolved.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 13, 2013)

Is EDM emily de moss?  What is EM?  Those EDM's are effin BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> OMG!! I have never experienced anything like Llarowe EdM restock tonite! I think I lost more that 10 years...
> 
> The site was very slow even before they put the NPs up. With struggle I was able to put 2-3 polishes into my cart (I was aiming at 5 EdMs) but could not go to the cart. So they flew out of the cart. Then the site just froze!!! About closer to 60 minutes I got again 2 polishes into my cart but lost everything again. Even extra cart time did not help. Then I got one polish twice but could not check out like that. Finally closer to 90 minutes - I don't know what happened, maybe people started to give up - 3 of the polishes were available again and I was slowly able to get them into my cart PLUS a Picture Polish. When I was about to start the checking out, my logging in was expired!
> 
> ...


  	I so feel your pain. I added items to my cart, but everything was moving at a snail's pace that my timer ran out and emptied my cart before I could complete checkout. I tried a 2nd time and managed to check out just in time. Not every color I wanted was restocked today apparently. I just grabbed the other colors I wanted the most. I thought about going back for a few more colors that were on my list, but quickly killed that idea. I didn't want to deal with the hassle and frustration. I'm glad that I got 3 holos to try. I don't know. I question the expertise and skill of her web developers. Seems like they lack experience with high traffic websites.

  	Emily de Molly


 		Land of Confusion 	
 		Seeing Red 	
 		Where Boys Fear To Tread 	
 		Black Forest 	
 		Serenity 	
 		Steeling Diamonds


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 13, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Yeah lol, it will be hell unleashed
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 x 1000  An Enchanted restock can't happen if the site is going to function like it did today. That would just be a horrible experience for everyone involved.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 13, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Is EDM emily de moss?  What is EM?  Those EDM's are effin BEAUTIFUL!!!


	EDM or EM stand for Emily de Molly. EP stands for Enchanted Polish. The polishes are beautiful. They'd have to be to go through what we did today to get them!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Edit: Just had a look at swatches and decided I also need Scallywag and Fairy Cake from that collection (that means I will have all 5) and guess what, HQHair.com has a 3 for 2 offer on Butter London! Result!


  	Fairy Cake is beautiful, but I haven't worn it yet. I still have Scallywag and Fiddlesticks sitting in my Nordstrom cart from earlier today. Did you pull the trigger on the colors you wanted?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anitacska!  Welcome home!!!  So glad you had an excellent holiday!  Your hauls are amazing.  Hope your Etsy order arrives soon too.  How do you like the pressed pigments???


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lovely NPs and big total ouch to your broken nails.  I hate when that happens!!  I did the same thing to the side of my left thumb.  It really hurt and I couldn't even 
     cut it any shorter so I mended it with glue and powder.  Hopefully that will hold as the nail grows out beyond the area of breakage.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I don't really like the bottles of CG. I don't like the groove or however that would be called that they have. The nailpolish that sticks there always dries down and it just doesn't look nice. I also find that the colour in the bottom of the bottle is always different from the colour in the top part of the bottle.
> You did some good hauling while on vacation
> 
> 
> ...


      PDF, that's a very interesting observation that you've made about the CG bottles!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> You can't wear heels too? Sucks, right? I still have so many great pairs that I mourn over. I especially wanted the Chanel flats because I can't wear heels any longer and wanted a great chic pair of shoes that makes every outfit better - just like a great pair of heels does. Bag? Hm... I'd love to get a jacket instead. One of the classic Bouclé ones. Oh well, a girl can dream.
> 
> I got the Bonne Etoile palette. Actually I was surprised that it's not a lot of MU in that haul, but mostly skincare. Well, it *was* France. And I've to mention that the dearest MACina made sure that I got the Chanel Kabuki in addition to the Les Beiges powder I got there! You're the BEST!


      How do you like the Chanel Kabuki & Les Beiges powder??  I LOVE both.  The brush holds up very nicely after washing---I like that a lot!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yep, I can wear about 2 inch ones sometimes at the office, but if it's more than 3 inches, I'm in trouble. I have had severe (non shoe related) back problems and have like never been on heels anyways, so I can rarely do it.
> 
> ...


      Really Beautiful MRV!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> And here's a couple of pictures of the mani I'm wearing (Topshop Solar, a pink to gold duochrome), I've decided to take pictures after all, because it is really pretty. Please ignore the state of my nails especially the middle finger...


      LOVE the haul LOVE the mani----VERY NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I've seen enough swatches to be able to tell most of the time.    Fairy Cake is beautiful, but I haven't worn it yet. I still have Scallywag and Fiddlesticks sitting in my Nordstrom cart from earlier today. Did you pull the trigger on the colors you wanted?


  Yes, I did!  I'm an impulse buyer, if I want something I get it straight away. And that is why I have over 1,000 polishes, hahaha!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Was just gonna say, if this is what the EdM restock was like, I don't wanna know what the EP one will be like!


  	I'm still not sure if I'm even going to try to order with the EP restock. I need my money for other things and can only get like 3 bottles anyway. I hope they do delay the restock. I also noticed how slow the site was yesterday during the restock, but I didn't plan on getting any.
  	On another not I got my Wing Dust order yesterday! I already did my nails with Sleepless Summer Nights and that one's just gorgeous! I like the others a lot as well in their bottles, but I think SSN is my favorite. Here is a picture with flash and without.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Anitacska!  Welcome home!!!  So glad you had an excellent holiday!  Your hauls are amazing.  Hope your Etsy order arrives soon too.  How do you like the pressed pigments???[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     LOVE the haul LOVE the mani----VERY NICE!!!!!!![/COLOR]


  Thank you, Medgal!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 14, 2013)

My Dollish Polish order just arrived! I'm a bit annoyed that they have two different packages. My Spongebob and A Peachy Princess have a square bottle and the rest of the mario polishes I got have a round one. I don't like how the cap of the square ones screws back on. When I try to get it on tight the corners don't match up. Can it harm the polish if the bottle isn't on the tightest position possible?


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm still not sure if I'm even going to try to order with the EP restock. I need my money for other things and can only get like 3 bottles anyway. I hope they do delay the restock. I also noticed how slow the site was yesterday during the restock, but I didn't plan on getting any.
> On another not I got my Wing Dust order yesterday! I already did my nails with Sleepless Summer Nights and that one's just gorgeous! I like the others a lot as well in their bottles, but I think SSN is my favorite. Here is a picture with flash and without.


  	Beautiful mani Pinkdollface! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't own any Wing Dust nail polishes yet, i tend to just stick with a few indie brands to keep my budget a bit under control lol. But after seeing your mani and after googling swatches of Steel Town Girl i guess i need to give them a try


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm wearing Emily de Molly Split Personality and it's gorgeous! It's a vibrand cornflower blue with purple sheen and gold glitter. I've tried taking pictures, but only my phone managed to capture them - just about. The picture in the shade doesn't really show the true colour, but you can see the gold flecks better.









  	Still no Lilypad Lacquers or Zoya Pixies! Meh!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 14, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> I totally agree. The web developers really underestimated the power of thousands of women determined to buy their nail polishes no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also trying to stick to a couple brands, but it's hard. I think this one and Steel Town Girl are the prettiest Wing Dusts, but I also really like Cody Cat in the bottle and I think that will be the next one I try. I like how it has a couple vibrant lime green glitters in the mix and it has a very pretty irridescent glitter too with a white base and white and black glitters.


----------



## Knut (Aug 14, 2013)

*Anneri*, love the colour on you! And your nails are really pretty as well 




  	OPI - Die another day


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2013)

GORGEOUS, Pinkdollface 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> I'm still not sure if I'm even going to try to order with the EP restock. I need my money for other things and can only get like 3 bottles anyway. I hope they do delay the restock. I also noticed how slow the site was yesterday during the restock, but I didn't plan on getting any.
> On another not I got my Wing Dust order yesterday! I already did my nails with Sleepless Summer Nights and that one's just gorgeous! I like the others a lot as well in their bottles, but I think SSN is my favorite. Here is a picture with flash and without.


----------



## MRV (Aug 14, 2013)

Quote:


Liz2012 said:


> No problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That's my problem, too. Sometimes I don't want to wait and pay more. Luckily not a double prize though (you _can_ get almost anything - well not Enchanteds perhaps - if you are willing to pay a lot). And then of course, if there's an awesome deal, I have to get more polishes, too!


----------



## MRV (Aug 14, 2013)

Quote:


Knut said:


> *Anneri*, love the colour on you! And your nails are really pretty as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Lovely red! Suits you.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2013)

I applaud everybody getting their polishes from the Llarowe restock! I don't know but their IT problems are really getting on my nerves. I won't try to order until they have resolved their issues.  Knut, thank you very much!  PDF, love the mani! I'm lemming Steel Town Girl so much!   The following mani needs to be filed under 'everything is better with confetti' - even I like the red mani from Monday now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Med, I really like the Kabuki! It's so soft! I'll use it on travels I guess, because I've to admit that my elf Kabuki does its job as good as the Chanel one (oh the blasphemy!). The powder is nice, but I didn't experience groundshattering results with it. But the smell! Soooo nice!  Dominique, I managed to get everything on my list (both skincare and makeup, but more of the former) but Rimmel l/s 107 - the Heaux dupe. They were sold out...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I try to plan out my purchases as much as possible to take advantage of coupons and deals, but I'm still approaching 1000 polishes faster than I'd like. Cutting back my polishes has helped some. I'm now over 700. Impulse buying or planning things out doesn't seem to make much difference when it comes to pretty polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> My Dollish Polish order just arrived! I'm a bit annoyed that they have two different packages. My Spongebob and A Peachy Princess have a square bottle and the rest of the mario polishes I got have a round one. I don't like how the cap of the square ones screws back on. When I try to get it on tight the corners don't match up. Can it harm the polish if the bottle isn't on the tightest position possible?


  	The square bottles are the new design. The Mario collection still has the old bottles and are discontinued, so they weren't relaunched in the new square bottles. 2 colors I ordered from Llarowe came in the old bottles and I returned them. I need them to match. After that, I always check the Dollish Pollish website so that I'll know which colors are in the square bottles. I would order from the site directly, but I don't care for the high shipping costs.

  	I don't know if it will harm the polish if the lid isn't completely tight. The top on my 	 	It's So Fluffy, I'm Gonna Die! polish was just too wonky, so I returned it to Llarowe for a replacement. I think I could deal with it not being perfectly aligned to keep it tight, but it was also tilting to the side. You have 30 days to make a return/exchange, so don't hesitate to ask for a replacement if you want one.​


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks, I'm happy with the result, but I really hope they would postpone the EP restock. I don't know if I can do it twice in 3 days! Do we have the final word yet? The site seems to say "possibly" but the their message earlier this week said "EP restock on Thursday"?
> 
> ...


  	The connection was terribly slow. I don't know what's going to happen with the Enchanted restock. I missed the email for it because I think I accidentally opted out of emails when I first checked my account on the new website, and now it won't let me opt back in. I keep selectin the Opt In button, and it doesn't save.

  	Congrats on your Emilys! I was confused about what colors were restocked. Llarowe made a Facebook post saying that the colors for the restock were all up on the site, so I thought all the colors listed would be available, not some of them. It threw off my list. I really wanted Amazonia, Chasing Rainbows, Ground Control, Fashion Victim and a few others. I think those are going to be restocked later this month, though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

So many lovely manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anneri said:


> Dominique, I managed to get everything on my list (both skincare and makeup, but more of the former) but Rimmel l/s 107 - the Heaux dupe. They were sold out...


  	Pretty mani. It looks like a party on your nails. I have yet to get the Chanel kabuki brush. I think I'm waiting to get more polish first.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

The Enchanted Polish website has been updated. You can see August 2013.


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2013)

....loveeee your mani, Anneri!


Anneri said:


> Dominique, I managed to get everything on my list (both skincare and makeup, but more of the former) but Rimmel l/s 107 - the Heaux dupe. They were sold out...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

The children have been playing together really nicely all afternoon, so I've had a bit of time sorting things out in my bedroom and pulled out the polishes I want to wear next week. I had a look at my Enchanted Beatles polishes and I'd definitely recommend getting them all because they're amazing! I think the straightforward EP holos are nice, but they do multichromes best, and the colour shift in these is amazing! I think from now on I will only get these kind of polishes from EP. Good luck to those attempting the Llarowe restock. :s


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The children have been playing together really nicely all afternoon, so I've had a bit of time sorting things out in my bedroom and pulled out the polish es I want to wear next week. I had a look at my Enchanted Beatles polishes and I'd definitely recommend getting them all because they're amazing! I think the straightforward EP holos are nice, but they do multichromes best, and the colour shift in these is amazing! I think from now on I will only get these kind of polishes from EP. Good luck to those attempting the Llarowe restock. :s


	Llarowe just made a post that the Enchanted restock will be postponed. Whew!


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2013)

I am missing kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I really hope that she is doing fine!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> The square bottles are the new design. The Mario collection still has the old bottles and are discontinued, so they weren't relaunched in the new square bottles. 2 colors I ordered from Llarowe came in the old bottles and I returned them. I need them to match. After that, I always check the Dollish Pollish website so that I'll know which colors are in the square bottles. I would order from the site directly, but I don't care for the high shipping costs.
> 
> I don't know if it will harm the polish if the lid isn't completely tight. The top on my 			 			It's So Fluffy, I'm Gonna Die! polish was just too wonky, so I returned it to Llarowe for a replacement. I think I could deal with it not being perfectly aligned to keep it tight, but it was also tilting to the side. You have 30 days to make a return/exchange, so don't hesitate to ask for a replacement if you want one.​


  	I know they got a new design, but it's strange that one of my Mario polishes (A Peachy Princess) has the new design and that's what bothers me the most. If all my Mario polishes had the old design and only the Spongebob polish had the new design I would have been ok with it. I guess I should have explained that better. I did manage to get the lids on tighter. I push down a bit more when I screw on the last bit and that seems to help. I'm glad it was so easy for you to get a replacement, but I wouldn't want to bother with it, since I'm not in the US.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Llarowe just made a post that the Enchanted restock will be postponed. Whew!


  	That's good news. I hope the restock will be after the 23th (payday), so I can get more polishes (assuming I can put them in my cart fast enough).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Llarowe just made a post that the Enchanted restock will be postponed. Whew!


  	Yes, I've just seen it. Hopefully the site will work better by then.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm getting ready to do a polish change. Here are quick pics of my current mani before I remove it. A England Camelot with 2 coats of CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly layered over the middle and ring fingers to accent.


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2013)

Pretty, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The combo is awesome!


CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting ready to do a polish change. Here are quick pics of my current mani before I remove it. A England Camelot with 2 coats of CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly layered over the middle and ring fingers to accent.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

I only ordered it because I needed another polish for free shipping and this looked interesting. It's much prettier than I expected and seems to be glowing in the sunshine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> So many lovely manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honi (Aug 14, 2013)

I KNOW you fellow NP-addicts can help me with this. I am on the hunt for some interesting glitter polishes but they cant be indie (I have zero patience for restocks and such)! I was looking at that new OPI polish from the breast cancer awareness collection and it looks interesting but very close to It's a Trap-Eze which i already have. I've also checked out Girly from Revlon and I dont have anything like it so it's very interesting.  Anyone got any suggestions? The crazier the better but more "muted" (IS there such a thing as a muted glitter, lol?) glitter-suggestions are welcome


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi honi, L'Oreal is coming out with a few glitters, maybe these could fit the bill? Have a look here: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/loreal-paris-color-riche-glitter-nails-collection.html

  	Have you looked into Deborah Lippman and the various dupes of her polishes?


----------



## Honi (Aug 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi honi, L'Oreal is coming out with a few glitters, maybe these could fit the bill? Have a look here: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/loreal-paris-color-riche-glitter-nails-collection.html
> 
> Have you looked into Deborah Lippman and the various dupes of her polishes?


  	Oh I LOVE those L'Oreal polishes, thank you! I am lusting after so many Deb Lippman polishes but theyre unfortunately quite expensive here in Denmark :-/


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> TY, Liz! Yes, lovely but PITA to get
> 
> ...


  	Annoying isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never paid double the price for anything either, but if paying a few more euro's means i don't have to wait a few weeks longer, i will probably cave. Just received an email that my Mei Mei order has already shipped, she's fast


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting ready to do a polish change. Here are quick pics of my current mani before I remove it. A England Camelot with 2 coats of CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly layered over the middle and ring fingers to accent.


  	Gorgeous combo CartoonChic, love the accent nails!


----------



## Corally (Aug 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi honi, L'Oreal is coming out with a few glitters, maybe these could fit the bill? Have a look here: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/loreal-paris-color-riche-glitter-nails-collection.html  Have you looked into Deborah Lippman and the various dupes of her polishes?


  Sequin Extravaganza is soooo pretty. :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting ready to do a polish change. Here are quick pics of my current mani before I remove it. A England Camelot with 2 coats of CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly layered over the middle and ring fingers to accent.


  	 Oh CC it's very *chic* ! I love your mani !


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2013)

Honi, if you're adventurous you could also take a peek at Korean nps on eBay. Missha, TonyMoly, Etude House to name just a few. If you don't mind waiting a few weeks for your order they are often quite cheap and offer a wide range.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Hare Polish is having a soft launch of her new collection right now! A few other colors have also been restocked.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Oh CC it's very *chic* ! I love your mani !


	Thanks!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> I KNOW you fellow NP-addicts can help me with this. I am on the hunt for some interesting glitter polishes but they cant be indie (I have zero patience for restocks and such)! I was looking at that new OPI polish from the breast cancer awareness collection and it looks interesting but very close to It's a Trap-Eze which i already have. I've also checked out Girly from Revlon and I dont have anything like it so it's very interesting.  Anyone got any suggestions? The crazier the better but more "muted" (IS there such a thing as a muted glitter, lol?) glitter-suggestions are welcome


  	I was going to suggest Deborah Lippmann polishes as well. China Glaze, OPI and Revlon make great glitters. I don't have much to add here. I've just realized that most of my glitters are indie polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, I've seen these and got Bling Bling Bang. Wanted Sequin Extravaganza too, but of course it was all gone.

  	I really want the DL glitter polishes, need to track them down asap.



Anneri said:


> Hi honi, L'Oreal is coming out with a few glitters, maybe these could fit the bill? Have a look here: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/08/loreal-paris-color-riche-glitter-nails-collection.html
> 
> Have you looked into Deborah Lippman and the various dupes of her polishes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> EDM or EM stand for Emily de Molly. EP stands for Enchanted Polish. The polishes are beautiful. They'd have to be to go through what we did today to get them!


      I'll just have to live vicariously through you CC.  Stalking for makeup is bad enough---I can't do it with NP too.  That kind of anxiety ages you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL PDF!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> I'm still not sure if I'm even going to try to order with the EP restock. I need my money for other things and can only get like 3 bottles anyway. I hope they do delay the restock. I also noticed how slow the site was yesterday during the restock, but I didn't plan on getting any.
> On another not I got my Wing Dust order yesterday! I already did my nails with Sleepless Summer Nights and that one's just gorgeous! I like the others a lot as well in their bottles, but I think SSN is my favorite. Here is a picture with flash and without.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh and Honi, I don't know if you have access to Barry M polishes in Denmark, but they do some nice glitters.

  	Here's my current pedi, Urban Decay Aquarius. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a lovely colour!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2013)

Knut said:


> *Anneri*, love the colour on you! And your nails are really pretty as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2013)

Beautiful Manis *Anneri* & *CC*---you ladies are killing it with these gorgeous manis----I'm just loving all the NP eye candy---keep it coming!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting ready to do a polish change. Here are quick pics of my current mani before I remove it. A England Camelot with 2 coats of CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly layered over the middle and ring fingers to accent.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hare Polish is having a soft launch of her new collection right now! A few other colors have also been restocked.


      I'm running in the opposite direction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will not buy new racks, I will not buy new racks, I will
     not buy new racksI will not buy new racks I will not buy new racksI will not buy new racks I will not buy new
     racks, I will not buy new racks, I will not buy new racks


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 14, 2013)

Everyone! I'm finally back from my vacation. I've been so busy taking photos of whales and other wildlife that I didn't take a single shot of my mani's the past two weeks (A MIRACLE). I've missed you all! I've been poking in here and there trying to keep up but I kept losing signal every night on the ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Happy Belated Birthday Anneri! I really love those flats and such a great beauty haul. 

  	I can't remember if it was Kimbos or NaughtyP who posted it but I really hope they find Prince. That must be a horrible feeling.

  	Anistacska I really like those Nails Inc polishes. I'm trying so hard to be good but that pic is making it hard on me.

  	I'm loving all the pretty mani's too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish I could comment on each one but by the time I finish there will be 10 more pages to read through


----------



## lilinah (Aug 14, 2013)

It's heartening to find that some other folks have to avoid high heels. I've never been able to wear heels more than 2" high comfortably - until recently i wore US 4-1/2 A/AAA shoes. Now my feet are HUUUUGE - i wear a 5 or 5-1/2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I usually wear Mary Janes because my heels are still narrow enough that they always come out of regular width slip-on flats.

  	Back in 70s, I had a pair with 7" heels and 4" platforms - i had to lean on my boyfriend to walk in them. I wore them to see the "Rocky Horror Show" LIVE in LA in 1974, with Tim Curry as Frank N. Furter strutting a catwalk lit from underneath that ran diagonally from one corner of the club to the other. When Rocky was unwrapped, he swung on a rope OVER the audience from one little balcony to another. Those shoes are long since retired...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Manis *Anneri* & *CC*---you ladies are killing it with these gorgeous manis----I'm just loving all the NP eye candy---keep it coming!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Hee hee. I can answer that. Chanel 18 Rouge Noir and 18 Vamp are two different colors. Rouge Noir is a permanent color outside of the US. Vamp is exclusive to the US. As you've noted, Vamp is a bit lighter and has shimmer. Rouge Noir was released back in 1994 and was originally named Vamp, but it was a creme polish. Not a shimmer. Chanel made it a shimmer when it was re-released in the US. Chanel releases Rouge Noir in the US from time to time as a LE color.

  	It's also been said that the original Vamp is the color worn by Uma Thurman in the movie Pulp Fiction. That is what made me break my "no more than $5 polish" rule to buy it. Pulp Fiction is one of my favorite movies, so I thought it would be cool to have the polish. Here are some links about it.

  	http://www.polishpolice.com/2012/06/23/vamp-diaries/

  	http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/07/chanel-18-vamp-and-18-rouge-noir.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm running in the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I got an image of Jack Nicholson in The Shining on his typewriter after seeing this.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

lilinah said:


> It's heartening to find that some other folks have to avoid high heels. I've never been able to wear heels more than 2" high comfortably - until recently i wore US 4-1/2 A/AAA shoes. Now my feet are HUUUUGE - i wear a 5 or 5-1/2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I keep trying to walk in heels. I practice in the house, but the sidewalk feels different under my feet and I look awkward. That must've been something to see that performance live!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

I picked up the new Hare polish collection earlier today and threw in Why So Igneous? while I was at it. It wasn't a full restock, so some other colors I want weren't available. So much for planned purchases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hare Polish


 		Dancing Bird of Paradise 	
 		Flight of the Flamingos 	
 		Mad Chill 	
 		Neon Palm 	
 		Washed Ashore 	
 Why So Igneous?​


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been seeing more and more pics of Enchanted Little Fishy. It looks more like an ice blue color instead of mint green. I'll be able to confirm tomorrow and will also compare with July 2013. I thought both colors would be very similar at first.

  	Lol! I feel like I'm talking to myself. Eh. That's nothing new.


----------



## MACina (Aug 14, 2013)

honey on boost


----------



## Honi (Aug 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Honi, if you're adventurous you could also take a peek at Korean nps on eBay. Missha, TonyMoly, Etude House to name just a few. If you don't mind waiting a few weeks for your order they are often quite cheap and offer a wide range.


  	I dont mind eBaying at all, quite the opposite haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Havent ventured much into Korean Np's besides getting the etude house peel off base coat so that might be interesting!


----------



## Honi (Aug 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and Honi, I don't know if you have access to Barry M polishes in Denmark, but they do some nice glitters.


  	I should be able to find them on eBay  I actually have one holographic chunky glitter polish from Barry M I just realized, I should pull it out!


----------



## MRV (Aug 15, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> I picked up the new Hare polish collection earlier today and threw in Why So Igneous? while I was at it. It wasn't a full restock, so some other colors I want weren't available. So much for planned purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 me too. I was not able to be on Etsy on the hour(s), some time after 1 pm there were 3 of the new ones and a few hours after 7 pm all of them, but I did not see any sets nor really many oldies either.


  	A new mani. CG Isle See You Later and Blue Hawaiian sandwiched. It's a bit blurry but you might see the glitter better. ISYL is the sheerest polish ever, but it's perfect for a sandwich. I bet it would be awesome with some super glitter for a "glowing underwater" effect.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:     :haha:  One of the NP rules!      :true:    Thanks. Good to know!   I like the Beatles and Time to Pretend collections most, too. There are many who make holos, but those two are different.      :happydance: I hope it's on before the 28th though, because there are a few days I'm not able to haul.      :agree:    Awesome combo!   Free shipping? Where can you get EdM and free shipping from?   A while ago DL was about 10 euros a bottle on BeautyBay. Maybe they'll have another sale during the Holiday season?   :wback: Honey. Wow, you did have a wild vacation!   Nice story! I think I saw a woman on "7" heels and 4" platforms" a few weeks ago, it looked scary!      :supacool:  me too. I was not able to be on Etsy on the hour(s), some time after 1 pm there were 3 of the new ones and a few hours after 7 pm all of them, but I did not see any sets nor really many oldies either.   A new mani. CG Isle See You Later and Blue Hawaiian sandwiched. It's a bit blurry but you might see the glitter better. ISYL is the sheerest polish ever, but it's perfect for a sandwich. I bet it would be awesome with some super glitter for a "glowing underwater" effect.


  I got the EdM polishes from Sally Magpies, she offers free UK shipping for orders over £20. I really wanted Rose Gold, but didn't want to pay for postage, so instead I added Split Personality to my order.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Stunning mani MRV!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi my darling CC!!!!  I knew if there was a back story, _*you*_ would have it!  As I said, the difference was obvious enough for me to keep Rouge Noir---given this bit of
    history and your passion for Pulp Fiction (I have the video tape), I'm even happier to keep RN!!  BTW, the Chanel SA said RN was exlusive to Nordstrom but I saw it
    at Chanel.com






CartoonChic said:


> I got an image of Jack Nicholson in The Shining on his typewriter after seeing this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been seeing more and more pics of Enchanted Little Fishy. It looks more like an ice blue color instead of mint green. I'll be able to confirm tomorrow and will also compare with July 2013. I thought both colors would be very similar at first.
> 
> Lol! I feel like I'm talking to myself. Eh. That's nothing new.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

HOB.  I really missed your manis but I'm so glad you had a great vacation!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

Alright ladies---I have a confession.  



At my age, I'm still rocking 5 inch heels.  I love my shoes.  I work out on a regular basis to keep my ankles 
     strong & a pretty pedi doesn't hurt either! 















lilinah said:


> It's heartening to find that some other folks have to avoid high heels. I've never been able to wear heels more than 2" high comfortably - until recently i wore US 4-1/2 A/AAA shoes. Now my feet are HUUUUGE - i wear a 5 or 5-1/2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Alright ladies---I have a confession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	love them! If I was your daughter I'd be raiding your closet everyday. Do you want to adopt me?


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Alright ladies---I have a confession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> That sounds like fun! I have a love/hate relationship with heels. I love the way they look but my feet hurt like crazy.
> 
> TY! So glad to be back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Dominique33* 


At your age ?



 But Medgal you look so young. And *those shoes well, just fab* ! 



 I wear flats because my feet are " broken " by classical ballet courses ( even if it was a long time ago ouch my feet ),  heels are pretty I think !

     Thanks Dominique.  I have amazing shoes, but I'll bet you have awesome legs-----------       



  ---------dancers always do!!!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Alright ladies---I have a confession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Holy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! My face just melted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Not just for the fabulous shoes, but also for being able to walk in them. You better work!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Thanks! Hare had 2 restocks for the collection yesterday. There was a set for it, but I think they were very few of them available. Your mani looks great.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Holy
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Going to workout now CC----right after I wash my makeup brushes.  I'd better workout.  Hubs is away on business so I dined alone out on the patio tonight---candles, a glass of red wine----and a little mood music too.  I used to do that all the time when I was single.  My friends used to say that I was my own best date.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2013)

I received my polishes. Enchanted Little Fishy is an ice blue mint. I'll have to take pics tomorrow. My CrowsToes and Picture Polishes are all so pretty.

  	I changed my polish yesterday and I'm wearing Takko Wanderlust with Hare 	 	Own Your Opulence to accent. Opulent would be a nice word to describe the mani. ​I don't have anything like the base color of Wanderlust. The blue shimmer in it is beautiful and sophisticated. The formula is thin, but is very easy to apply. It becomes opaque after the 2nd coat. Own Your Opulence is a stunning glitter topper. ​It just looks like black and gold glitter in the bottle, but there's pink and grey blue glitter mixed in. It pairs very well with Wanderlust.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Going to workout now CC----right after I wash my makeup brushes.  I'd better workout.  Hubs is away on business so I dined alone out on the patio tonight---candles, a glass of red wine----and a little mood music too.  I used to do that all the time when I was single.  My friends used to say that I was my own best date.


 
  	Forget everyone else, you have to adopt me. I'm your favorite, remember? ;-)  
  	My mom says she is always going to rock her heels too. 
  	I've slowed down a little had a knee injury, but I always knew if I strengthened my core and ankles I'd be fine.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Alright ladies---I have a confession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Wow Medgal, some amazing shoes you have there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine walking in shoes like that without landing on my face after less than 5 mins lol (i always wear flats), so i'm impressed. I bet you look fabulous in them


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I received my polishes. Enchanted Little Fishy is an ice blue mint. I'll have to take pics tomorrow. My CrowsToes and Picture Polishes are all so pretty.
> 
> I changed my polish yesterday and I'm wearing Takko Wanderlust with Hare 			 			Own Your Opulence to accent. Opulent would be a nice word to describe the mani. ​I don't have anything like the base color of Wanderlust. The blue shimmer in it is beautiful and sophisticated. The formula is thin, but is very easy to apply. It becomes opaque after the 2nd coat. Own Your Opulence is a stunning glitter topper. ​It just looks like black and gold glitter in the bottle, but there's pink and grey blue glitter mixed in. It pairs very well with Wanderlust.


  	Enjoy your polishes CartoonChic and i'm looking forward to pics  Nice to hear that you like Wanderlust, already added that one to my wishlist, together with Opium and Jimi's Jacket. I've found swatches of Heads Will Roll btw, here's the link: http://www.samariums-swatches.com/2013/08/takko-lacquer-swatches-review.html . I'm really glad i ordered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nirvana looks stunning as well, it almost reminds me a little of Bisbee in a way.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 16, 2013)

My current mani: Hare Let Them Eat ... What?





  	After taking pics i wanted to put my polish away, but i accidently knocked it over and the bottle rolled off the table to the ground. I swear my heart stopped beating for a few secs lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily the bottle is still perfectly fine, those are some sturdy bottles Hare uses


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow Medgal, those are gorgeous shoes! I don't think it's to do with age though, I don't really wear heels anymore, I don't work, so prefer to wear Sketchers and other flats. My winter boots have maybe 2 inch heels, if. I prefer being comfortable and high heels are never comfortable on me.

  	On the subject of nail polish, my Butter Londons have arrived, will post pictures later. Still no Lilyoad Lacquers or Zoya Pixies. Nicole at LL said she'll resend them if I don't receive them this week. The eBay seller's tracking number is saying the package arrived in the UK on the 10th which is 6 days ago. I really hope it's not stuck at customs, she did pormise to put a low value on it.

  	Last night I went a bit mental and placed 3 orders for nail polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sally Magpies restocked the new Picture Polishes, but by the time I got around to ordering, Electric Dream and Shy Violet were sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did order the other two and also Frosting, then checked on Llarowe and saw that she had Shy Violet available, so I ordered that, Color Club Uptown, Dollish Polish Crystal Empire and Lilipad Lacquer We Are Mint To Be. Then checked Mei Mei Signatures for Electric Dream, but she doesn't stock PP, however I still ended up ordering 2 Girly Bits, 2 Darlign Diva and 2 Black Cat Lacquer polishes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm wearing Darling Diva Space Beetle today which is a lovely holo/duochrome, but of course it's not sunny today.


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty, Liz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> My current mani: Hare Let Them Eat ... What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 16, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I received my polishes. Enchanted Little Fishy is an ice blue mint. I'll have to take pics tomorrow. My CrowsToes and Picture Polishes are all so pretty.
> 
> I changed my polish yesterday and I'm wearing Takko Wanderlust with Hare 			 			Own Your Opulence to accent. Opulent would be a nice word to describe the mani. ​I don't have anything like the base color of Wanderlust. The blue shimmer in it is beautiful and sophisticated. The formula is thin, but is very easy to apply. It becomes opaque after the 2nd coat. Own Your Opulence is a stunning glitter topper. ​It just looks like black and gold glitter in the bottle, but there's pink and grey blue glitter mixed in. It pairs very well with Wanderlust.


	Where are the pics woman!? Can't tease us like that


----------



## Anneri (Aug 16, 2013)

This thread has the most fabulous eye candy - either polish hauls, manis or SHOES!  Medgal, I bet you have an awesome closet as well!  HOB, glad you're back! Your vacation sounds amazing! Post pics!!!  MRV, and Liz and CC, love your manis!  Just imagine if we could as easily meet in real life as online - wouldn't that be awesome? And look at all this fabulous things IRL? All those stashes, hauls?


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2013)

A-W-E-S-O-M-E.....that would be soooooooooooo fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











































Anneri said:


> *Just imagine if we could as easily meet in real life as online - wouldn't that be awesome? And look at all this fabulous things IRL? All those stashes, hauls?*


----------



## Anneri (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's my current mani - PicturePolish's Orbit. I heart it! It's nearly flawless after one coat!


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2013)

....gorgeous, Anneri!


Anneri said:


>


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 16, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Lovely mani's! I really like that Hare, because it's neutral with a punch and I love blues (light, dark doesn't matter) so of course I love that Picture Polish.


----------



## MRV (Aug 16, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  	Awesome pigmentation! I have not paid any attention to this polish before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	My fall haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this week's family pic.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2013)

Pictures of my Butter Londons and my current mani, Darling Diva Polish Space Beetle. It's so pretty, a green/gold/purple duochrome with linear holo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's a must have for indie holo/duochrome lovers. And it's a lot more easily accessable than Enchanted. Sadly it has chipped a bit already, but to be fair, I spent half the day tidying and cleaning, so it's not too bad.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't able to take pics today. Hopefully tomorrow. I did receive my Emily de Molly polishes from Llarowe, which seems amazingly fast since I only ordered them Tuesday.

  	Has anyone tried or have any Colors by Llarowe polishes? Her holos look really pretty and I'm debating if I should order some tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> My current mani: Hare Let Them Eat ... What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Another jem! I'm probably going to wear mine soon. I love Hare polishes. Thank goodness she has sturdy bottles. I imagine everything was moving in slow motion when the bottle fell.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Pictures of my Butter Londons and my current mani, Darling Diva Polish Space Beetle. It's so pretty, a green/gold/purple duochrome with linear holo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Very pretty haul and polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 16, 2013)

Whew!! Finlly caught up on the threads! I love all the manis and hauls!! So much np porn lol! And shoes too I love the Chanel flats and those wedge heels!! I prefer wedge heels cuz they are more supportive. I like stilettos but only if the are slides, which I can't find as easily as I thought... :/  So. I got my shipping notice from enchanted about my little fishy polish at midnight last  night. I preceded right away, so she musts got tons of orders!! I feel like she should prob just do that for ALL her polishes, prob make it easier on her and her customers! I read love for lacquers review Nd she wasn't as wowed as she thought she would be. Said it doesn't look like the pic ;/ bummer to hear but I'm still happy I will have mine soon  I still need to wear purple roses! Ima try n get Kids and Time to pretend on the restock from llarowe and mr. Burgundy if the ep site restocks.   I got my new picture polishes from llarowe, I hadn't even received a shipping notice!! I got all the new shades except lagoon. I'm sure ill be able to get that one soon tho. They are all very pretty and I can't wait on wear them!   I was bummed that the enchanted restock was postponed ( but glad too cuz ill be able to order more this time if I can get them!)  So I got Ozotic 505 ( don't hear much about this brand in this thread...) and hare Amethystos, which should be here Monday. Then I was out of money when the new hares came out, but my accounts were credited today, but none of the new colors I want are available! So I ordered lily pad lacquer we are mint to be and hare Atolla. Now I have all the hares I want except flight of the flamingos and midsummers midnight.   I wore CG highlight of my summer, wasn't too bad only needed two thick coats! It did chip the next day so now I'm wearing color club Age of Aquarius. So pretty! Then ima wear PP Jade, Essie  First timer and one more I can't remember.. Today ingot the OPI mini SF set, used my bonus points at ulta so it was only $10.  I also ordered color club puccilicious on amazon.  I think I forgot to mention some Orlys I got I'll post later cuz I forget the names!  Prince still isn't home   I also miss  kimibos and Buick! Where are they..... I'm at work on my phone right now which makes it hardto respond to everyone's posts but I will do that over the weekend!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2013)

PDF, I'll try to swatch Steel Town Girl soon. Unfortunately my laptop revealed its true problem- electrical and not just the screen- and died completely  my poor lappie, I had that thing for 7.5 years! Is it sad that I will miss windows XP?


----------



## MACina (Aug 16, 2013)

.....great haul, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	(I have no idea why I can' t quote the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


MRV said:


> Thanks, Liz. I got my confirmation a few hours ago, don't remember at which time I ordered though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> PDF, I'll try to swatch Steel Town Girl soon. Unfortunately my laptop revealed its true problem- electrical and not just the screen- and died completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! And that's a bummer about your laptop I'm also getting a new one and mine is just 5 years old. You had yours for a very long time! Mine is still working, but it has it's problems.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2013)

MACina said:


> :stars: .....great haul, MRV :eyelove:    (I have no idea why I can' t quote the pic  )


  I tried last night and couldn't do it either. So I'll just say it, great haul MRV!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 17, 2013)

I took the plunge and ordered some Colors by Llarowe polishes in today's preorder/restock. I've been thinking about it for months, but her bottle design held me back. I know that's a lame reason. I don't buy polishes for the bottles, but a bottle will stop me from buying a polish. She has a modified design now and I've always been curious about her holos. They look gorgeous in pics.

  	Colors by Llarowe


 		Good Fortune 	
 		Dirty Diana 	
 		Fresh Cut Grass 	
 		Gizmo 	
 		In the Navy 	
 		True Colors 	
 		The Bald and The Beautiful Duo 
 

  	Today's restock was 100x better than Emily de Molly's. The site still dragged a little, but nothing that wasn't unreasonable. I'm pretty sure Llarowe is going to go ahead and have the Enchanted restock early next week after how smoothly things went today. I'm glad so many improvements were made so quickly.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Pictures of my Butter Londons and my current mani, Darling Diva Polish Space Beetle. It's so pretty, a green/gold/purple duochrome with linear holo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Beautiful nail polishes and a very pretty mani !


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I took the plunge and ordered some Colors by Llarowe polishes in today's preorder/restock. I've been thinking about it for months, but her bottle design held me back. I know that's a lame reason. I don't buy polishes for the bottles, but a bottle will stop me from buying a polish. She has a modified design now and I've always been curious about her holos. They look gorgeous in pics.  Colors by Llarowe
> 
> Good Fortune
> Dirty Diana
> ...


 I have butterflies just thinking about it!! Lol I want to order some of the MJ ones to start  I couldn't get any today but maybe next time!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I have butterflies just thinking about it!! Lol I want to order some of the MJ ones to start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The most important of all is your cat, I hope he will come back.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 17, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> The most important of all is your cat, I hope he will come back.


Thank you   I know, I feel so empty , not knowing where he went. He always came home ;( I still have hope that he will return ;/


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2013)

She just posted saying the EP restock will be on Tuesday.



CartoonChic said:


> I took the plunge and ordered some Colors by Llarowe polishes in today's preorder/restock. I've been thinking about it for months, but her bottle design held me back. I know that's a lame reason. I don't buy polishes for the bottles, but a bottle will stop me from buying a polish. She has a modified design now and I've always been curious about her holos. They look gorgeous in pics.
> 
> Colors by Llarowe
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 17, 2013)

Takko Wanderlust with Hare Own Your Opulence layered over accent nails. I wasn't able to capture the blue shimmer in Wanderlust. Sorry for the tip wear. Poshe top coat shrinkage and didn't feel like fixing it.







  	Enchanted A Little Fishy Told Me vs July 2013










  	A Little Fishy looks more ice blue in the bottle, but is actually more mint when swatched on the nail. It's a pale mint, but definitely mint.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> She just posted saying the EP restock will be on Tuesday.








  Now to prepare for it.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2013)

Aaw, so sorry he's still not home. He's so cute in your avatar. I'm keeping my fingers crossed you find him soon.



Naughtyp said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2013)

Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad I don't have to bother with that this time. 



CartoonChic said:


> Now to prepare for it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2013)

That's just a few of them.  Most of my shoes are high heeled but I wear flip flops too.   I'd like to be buried in a nice high heel---I have a pair in mind!!







  	Quote:


Liz2012 said:


> My current mani: Hare Let Them Eat ... What?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anitacska---we're soul mates----I don't work either and I love my flip flops & Dr Scholls.  However, when I slip on my high heels Medgal becomes Med*Gal!*and
               she's fierce.  



     I don't allow her out too often though!

               Glad your Butters arrived and hope your others are located soon---that's a bummer.  I had ordered some BLs when they had a sale last month and they still 
               owe me one.  I think it's Bit Faker---it was out of stock.  I ordered some glitter top coats from Sephora.  I need to get as daring with my nails as I am with my 
               shoes!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> She just posted saying the EP restock will be on Tuesday.


  	That's a bit early for me since payday is friday, but luckily my sister offered to lend me some money. I guess I'll have to take her up on that offer


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Pictures of my Butter Londons and my current mani, Darling Diva Polish Space Beetle. It's so pretty, a green/gold/purple duochrome with linear holo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi there Naughtyp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've all missed you and have been thinking of you and your little loss Prince- 
     ----hoping for the best!  Your hauls sound amazing!!!


Naughtyp said:


> I also miss kimibos and Buick! Where are they..... I'm at work on my phone right now which makes it hardto respond to everyone's posts but I will do that over the weekend!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 17, 2013)

Beautiful mani & NPs CC!!!  That green is to die for---love it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> Takko Wanderlust with Hare Own Your Opulence layered over accent nails. I wasn't able to capture the blue shimmer in Wanderlust. Sorry for the tip wear. Poshe top coat shrinkage and didn't feel like fixing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 17, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! And that's a bummer about your laptop I'm also getting a new one and mine is just 5 years old. You had yours for a very long time! Mine is still working, but it has it's problems.


  It really was a long time! The only problem it had over the years was the wireless transmitter was weak and I used a D-Link card thingy(technical term!) instead. Otherwise, it was so stable, I'll never be so lucky again *waaaahhh* I'm a bit dramatic lol Can't afford that upper line of Toshiba again.  Hope yours holds out 'till you can get a new one!    Speaking of tip shrinkage... I need to go add some thinner to my Wicked Fast, it's starting to get shrinky.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Speaking of tip shrinkage... I need to go add some thinner to my Wicked Fast, it's starting to get shrinky.


  	I can understand that your so dramatic about it, cause you must be so used to this laptop and that makes it hard to get a new one. Mine doesn't away want to start up the right way. It stops at a black screen and then I have to turn it off and try again, but eventually it will start up. Also my battery practically died about a year or two ago, so I need to be near a plug or I can't use it and the connection between my adapter and laptop is very wonky and if I don't keep an eye out and the connection weakens the laptop will just turn off. So yeah I need a new one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Have you ever tried the Out the Door topcoat? That's what I use and I also always pull the nail polish over the edge of the nails and I never have any shrinkage.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I can understand that your so dramatic about it, cause you must be so used to this laptop and that makes it hard to get a new one. Mine doesn't away want to start up the right way. It stops at a black screen and then I have to turn it off and try again, but eventually it will start up. Also my battery practically died about a year or two ago, so I need to be near a plug or I can't use it and the connection between my adapter and laptop is very wonky and if I don't keep an eye out and the connection weakens the laptop will just turn off. So yeah I need a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I stopped using Seche Vite and started using Out the Door. I found that Seche Vite was getting too goopy too quick and what a small bottle of it cost here I really feel that should not happen. I was able to buy a professional size of Out the Door for what I would have paid for a retail sized bottle of Seche Vite. I've had it over a year and NO GOOPINESS!!! (Is that a word? Oh well it is now)


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks ladies for the sweet comments on my mani, appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> That's just a few of them.  Most of my shoes are high heeled but I wear flip flops too.   I'd like to be buried in a nice high heel---I have a pair in mind!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 18, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I stopped using Seche Vite and started using Out the Door. I found that Seche Vite was getting too goopy too quick and what a small bottle of it cost here I really feel that should not happen. I was able to buy a professional size of Out the Door for what I would have paid for a retail sized bottle of Seche Vite. I've had it over a year and NO GOOPINESS!!! (Is that a word? Oh well it is now)


  	I first got small bottles of Out the Door and at the end they got goopy too, but I got a large refill bottle now and when the small bottle runs low I just refill it and it's perfect again!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's Cody Cat by Wing Dust. It is beautiful, so delicate and yet it has enough glitter to make it interesting. You can't see the pretty iridescent flecks in the picture unfortunately, but trust me they are there. Normally I don't like white polishes that much, but because this one is sheer and has all the glitter it works and I also don't like sheer polishes much normally, but again for this colour it works perfectly.


----------



## MACina (Aug 18, 2013)

...very beautiful, Pinkdollface!


Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Cody Cat by Wing Dust. It is beautiful, so delicate and yet it has enough glitter to make it interesting. You can't see the pretty iridescent flecks in the picture unfortunately, but trust me they are there. Normally I don't like white polishes that much, but because this one is sheer and has all the glitter it works and I also don't like sheer polishes much normally, but again for this colour it works perfectly.


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Takko Wanderlust with Hare Own Your Opulence layered over accent nails. I wasn't able to capture the blue shimmer in Wanderlust. Sorry for the tip wear. Poshe top coat shrinkage and didn't feel like fixing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful mani CartoonChic, Wanderlust looks stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will order it for sure at the next restock.
  	I finally received my shipping confirmation as well for my Little Fishy polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It does look more like an ice blue in the bottle, almost a dupe for Ballerina Sprinkles i'd say. Glad to hear it's more mint when swatched on the nail


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Cody Cat by Wing Dust. It is beautiful, so delicate and yet it has enough glitter to make it interesting. You can't see the pretty iridescent flecks in the picture unfortunately, but trust me they are there. Normally I don't like white polishes that much, but because this one is sheer and has all the glitter it works and I also don't like sheer polishes much normally, but again for this colour it works perfectly.


  	Gorgeous mani Pinkdollface! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the addition of green glitter in it, makes it very special.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I can understand that your so dramatic about it, cause you must be so used to this laptop and that makes it hard to get a new one. Mine doesn't away want to start up the right way. It stops at a black screen and then I have to turn it off and try again, but eventually it will start up. Also my battery practically died about a year or two ago, so I need to be near a plug or I can't use it and the connection between my adapter and laptop is very wonky and if I don't keep an eye out and the connection weakens the laptop will just turn off. So yeah I need a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yikes that's a lot of issues! I don't think my battery has held a decent charge for something like 6 years, haha I was too cheap to buy a new one for $200 since I preferred it plugged in anyway.  I haven't tried Out the Door, the Wicked Fast doesn't normally shrink it's just a very used up bottle that's been open for many months. It probably just has a case of the evaporations lol I added some thinner last night.


----------



## MRV (Aug 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Cody Cat by Wing Dust. It is beautiful, so delicate and yet it has enough glitter to make it interesting. You can't see the pretty iridescent flecks in the picture unfortunately, but trust me they are there. Normally I don't like white polishes that much, but because this one is sheer and has all the glitter it works and I also don't like sheer polishes much normally, but again for this colour it works perfectly.


  	Lovely mani! I like the green bits, too!

  	CC's mani and the EPs were left out again! It's a lovely combo! The Hare goes well with of Wandelust. & Thanks for posting Little Fishy. Hope I'll get mine soon!


----------



## MRV (Aug 18, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Fantastic fall haul MRV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yours was left out, too (Why this happens all the time???). Thanks, Liz. Hope you can get your OPIs and Essies, too!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I haven't tried Out the Door, the Wicked Fast doesn't normally shrink it's just a very used up bottle that's been open for many months. It probably just has a case of the evaporations lol I added some thinner last night.


  	Yes, but I'm used to it and can be patient enough. Once it's up and running it's mostly fine and I quickly recognize when the connection for my battery gets weak, so most of the time I can fix it before the laptop turns off. I was also too cheap to get a new battery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Ok well if it normally doesn't shrink it's fine If you would like to try a new topcoat I still recommend the Out the Door though.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2013)

Ladies, I am so out of control! I was on Facebook just as Llarowe announced that she had added some held back stock to her own line and EdM. I didn't see anything I wanted from EdM, but I really liked the look of the CbL Michael Jackson tribute polishes, so except for Beat It I managed to grab the holos plus a few more. Ended up ordering 11 polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	These are the ones I've managed to grab:








  	Oh dear.... The 30 minute card hold is brilliant though, I managed to grab pretty much everything I wanted by refreshing and didn't lose anything from my cart. Plus you get another 30 minutes to complete payment, so if Paypal's not working, etc., you don't have to panic. I'll try to grab Beat It next time, but first let's see how I like these polishes.

  	I also have pictures of my current mani (well, until 20 minutes ago when I added Models Own Jack Frost on top which has made it maybe a little less multichrome, but added another dimension, very pretty, will try to take pictures tomorrow), it's Sally Hansen Nail Glaze in Wildfire Opal over Nails Inc Black Taxi. It's really pretty purple/blue/teal multichrome, similar to the SH Nail Prisms.













  	And finally, pictures of my Picture Polishes and my newest L'Oreal glitter topcoat, Sequin Extravaganza that I picked up today. PP Frosting is so pretty, it also has hearts in it, not just the glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  	Sorry about the picture heavy post.


----------



## MRV (Aug 19, 2013)

EdM restock?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Things like this happen when I'm asleep. Also missed out on a similar EdM & FF restock last Saturday by 7 hours (why did not I check out in the morning!?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	The Llarowes look lovely! As well as Wildfire Opal. I did not know this SH line, seems to be an older one.

  	Lagoon's on my list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Frosting is perfect for Valentine's! I have not seen those new L'Oréals here yet.


----------



## MRV (Aug 19, 2013)

A few manis.

  	Action




  	KBShimmer The Dancing Green


----------



## jennyap (Aug 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> A few manis.
> 
> Action
> 
> ...


  	Love them both on you!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2013)

It was around 6.30 pm UK time actually. I was just lucky to be sitting by the computer looking at Facebook, so I went over to Llarowe as soon as she'd posted on FB.



MRV said:


> EdM restock??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Here's the Sally Hansen Wildfire Opal with MO Jack Frost on top with and without flash. Excuse the cat hair.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 19, 2013)

Hallo ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everyone is well. I'm still struggling with different health issues. This year has been crazy, I have something new all the time, it's almost laughable. I'll catch up on all the unread posts later. 
  	I hauled one ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) polish, on feelunique they have some YSL shades on sale for less than 15 Euro. I ordered the rose one. Doesn't get more boring than that, lol, but I wanted something subtle for everyday anyway. I'm still looking for the perfect vampy red, but haven't decided yet which one to get.

  	I think I might grab this H&M duochrome soon too: http://www.lipglossiping.com/2013/0...ium=rss&utm_campaign=hm-wintersky-nail-polish


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 19, 2013)

If you want Colors by Llarowe Beat It, she has more up right now! I got one and some other polishes. Beat It is LE and may be a one off polish. She said one of the pigments is discontinued. She's going to search for it again and may reformulate it in the future without it, but that's not set in stone.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 19, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hallo ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> A few manis.
> 
> Action
> 
> ...


	Pretty colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2013)

What an awesome mani PDF-----I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Cody Cat by Wing Dust. It is beautiful, so delicate and yet it has enough glitter to make it interesting. You can't see the pretty iridescent flecks in the picture unfortunately, but trust me they are there. Normally I don't like white polishes that much, but because this one is sheer and has all the glitter it works and I also don't like sheer polishes much normally, but again for this colour it works perfectly.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2013)

Very pretty Anitacska!!! 



 The cat hair makes it quite authentic 






MRV said:


> A few manis.
> 
> Action
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2013)

You're not out of control Anitacska---you have CC Syndrome---that's a good thing!!! 



I love your NP selections and your pretty mani.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2013)

PDF - such a delicate mani! I like!  MRV, both colours look fab on you! I love the green one a tiny bit more, perhaps - I love the purple bits in the polish!  Anitacska, never apologize for a picture-heavy post! You know we thrive on those posts! Your choices are great. I especially like Frosting!  Naynadine, crossing my fingers that you will feel better soon. This is a very strange year.  This is my current mani and the first time I used one of my Cadillacquers. No complaints from me! This is Have a Little Faith.


----------



## MACina (Aug 20, 2013)

....beautiful mani, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2013)

Just a quick note: the Enchanteds NOT on today, right?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> Just a quick note: the Enchanteds NOT on today, right?


	I was just popping on here quickly to mention this. Llarowe says that the Enchanted restock will be either Wednesday or Thursday now. I don't mind the delay because I would love for our past reward history to be loaded before the launch. Getting Enchanteds at a discount/free would be wonderful.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


	Beautiful!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> You're not out of control Anitacska---you have CC Syndrome---that's a good thing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love your NP selections and your pretty mani.














  LOL @ CC Syndrome! I'm going to be giggling at that comment all day. Med, I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was just popping on here quickly to mention this. Llarowe says that the Enchanted restock will be either Wednesday or Thursday now. I don't mind the delay because I would love for our past reward history to be loaded before the launch. Getting Enchanteds at a discount/free would be wonderful.


  	Great! My reward points have actually been up for some days already but I have no idea how they work nor how many dollars (or cents rather) one point is!?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm, it says I have 45 points available and 132 points pending. Now if it's 1 point per dollar then I seriously doubt the 45 is correct as I have ordered several $100 worth of nail polish over the past few months! Also didn't it use to be 10% of the order value? So is 45 points equal $4.50? I need to contact Llarowe about this.

  	Edit: It's 5%, not 10% actually. Still don't know how much 45 points is worth....



MRV said:


> Great! My reward points have actually been up for some days already but I have no idea how they work nor how many dollars (or cents rather) one point is!?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm, not sure if it's not the other way around. I think CC might have caught Anita-syndrome, I've just realised I've bought over 500 polishes since this time last year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Medgal07 said:


> LOL @ CC Syndrome! I'm going to be giggling at that comment all day. Med, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks, but it was restocked after I'd gone to bed and of course it was all gone by the morning. It's not a big deal, while it looks pretty, I can live without it.



CartoonChic said:


> If you want Colors by Llarowe Beat It, she has more up right now! I got one and some other polishes. Beat It is LE and may be a one off polish. She said one of the pigments is discontinued. She's going to search for it again and may reformulate it in the future without it, but that's not set in stone.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, it says I have 45 points available and 132 points pending. Now if it's 1 point per dollar then I seriously doubt the 45 is correct as I have ordered several $100 worth of nail polish over the past few months! Also didn't it use to be 10% of the order value? So is 45 points equal $4.50? I need to contact Llarowe about this.  Edit: It's 5%, not 10% actually. Still don't know how much 45 points is worth....


 I have 92 points it says I don't get how this works at all :/   I got my little fishy polish. It's very pretty I love it but of doesn't look as WOW as it does in the promo pics of it..... I hate when that happens.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> LOL @ CC Syndrome! I'm going to be giggling at that comment all day. Med, I
> 
> 
> 
> ...















I love you too darling


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, not sure if it's not the other way around. I think CC might have caught Anita-syndrome, I've just realised I've bought over 500 polishes since this time last year!






 You're just totally fierce on your own!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2013)

Very pretty Anneri
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I really like your new Avatar too!!!


Anneri said:


>


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 20, 2013)

Allright you lot, spill! Just how many bottles have you managed to snag while I've been gone?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Allright you lot, spill! Just how many bottles have you managed to snag while I've been gone?


 





Yay!  Our Buick is back---I've missed you so!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We all have.  I need a swift kick in the bottom or something because I've been in a bit of a
     nail polish slump.  I've only purchased 6 so far this month.  I slowed considerably w/NP because my racks runneth over!  I have however been hauling all manner of 
     makeup!!!  




 Love your new Avi!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2013)

Buick! We missed you!

  	I have bought a gazillion nail polishes over the last few weeks, don't even wanna know. 

  	Hope you're alright. What have you been up to?



BuickMackane said:


> Allright you lot, spill! Just how many bottles have you managed to snag while I've been gone?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2013)

This is what Llarowe posted about the rewards on FB:

 [h=5]"Rewards have not been transferred from the old site to the new site. We are working on the website and they will be added as soon as possible and that is on the schedule. I will let you know as soon as they are transferred. We are using a points system now instead of a dollar system. 20 points = $1.00. If you have 200 points on the site you have $10.00 in Rewards. We do not give Rewards points on shipping, only on polish cost."[/h]  	 
  	Sorry to hear Little Fishy isn't all that WOW. I have found with some of EP holos that they are nice, but not that wow, whereas the multichrome holos like the Beatles ones or the Time to Pretend ones are definitely very much WOW!

  	Was it you that asked about Ozotic polishes? I have a few and some of them are really pretty, multichrome and some lovely scatter holo ones too.



Anitacska said:


> I got my little fishy polish. It's very pretty I love it but of doesn't look as WOW as it does in the promo pics of it..... I hate when that happens.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Buick! We missed you!
> 
> I have bought a gazillion nail polishes over the last few weeks, don't even wanna know.
> 
> Hope you're alright. What have you been up to?


  	I missed my fellow NP nuts too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So you're one of the culprits behind those epic haul pics! I should have known. I'm afraid of reading back through the thread because those pics are bound to create some lemmings


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Allright you lot, spill! Just how many bottles have you managed to snag while I've been gone?


  	Buick!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2013)

I ordered Dollish Pollish Expecto Patronum, HK Girl Stuck on Blu! Base Coat, HK Girl Top Coat, and a cute glass nail file. They were delivered today. I'm going to change my mani tonight to try out the HK Girl top and base coats. The top coat is supposed to be great for holos, so I'll probably wear an Enchanted mani. I'm still dealing with stained nails. I'm curious to try the base coat because it's supposed to be stain preventing. It's also a sticky base coat which I haven't tried at all yet.

  	I'll probably order the new Dollish Polish color tonight along with some more shades. Tomorrow I'm placing an order for some Dior polishes. I can't believe I've already hit the bottom of my Dior Creme Abricot! I was expecting it to last a year. But I've been wearing it twice a day instead of once a day. I reapply it in the morning until I find a cuticle oil to use during the day. There's a Creme Abricot LE polish that's coming out and all of Dior's nail care products are being replaced with a new Creme Abricot formula. The polish will be exclusive to Sephora, but the nail care products will be available everywhere and will be permanent.

  	Thursday will be my Enchanted order, and I think I'll be set for the rest of August. Forgiving a few more possible restocks later in the month, of course. I want the new Emily de Molly shades, YSL and Dior fall polishes, and some random Picture Polish and Femme Fatale colors.

  	EDIT: Lol! Of course I just find out that Takko Lacquer is restocking next week. I'm not sure if I'm doing such a great job cutting back this month.


----------



## lilinah (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 


Alright ladies---I have a confession.  




At my age, I'm still rocking 5 inch heels. I love my shoes. I work out on a regular basis to keep my ankles strong & a pretty pedi doesn't hurt either! 



  	I'm glad to hear you are still a glamorous creature, *Medgal*. I was a shoe fanatic for much of my life.

  	See, my feet are only a tad over 8" long, so 5" heels would be impossible for me to walk in at any age. Then about 20 years ago i found out i have bone spurs / plantar faciitis in both heels. THEN, about 14 years ago i fell (tripped over a tent guy rope) and seriously damaged both knees. So even low heeled shoes don't feel so good these days. I used to wear children's shoes, but most have little padding or cushioning, so they don't feel so great anymore. I still want a pair that light up when i walk...

  	If you're feeling good, go for it!


----------



## lilinah (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, i'm sure enjoying all the nail polish pr0n. But I'm trying not to buy any polishes until my nails recover. My hang nails are gone, thanks to daily coatings of Dior Abricot. But i'm still waiting for the nails that broke, chipped, and peeled off to grow back a little more.

  	Still, Deborah Lippmann _Fake It Til You Make It_ is calling to me... I'm trying not to buy more glimmery polishes, because i bought a bunch of top coats from Llarowe before i went out of town, and i need some cremes and creme-y polishes with subtle shimmer to wear under them. But i'm just not a subtle nail polish kinda guy.

  	I found my camera Sunday! It had been in an obvious place... and i still didn't see it since, oh, i dunno, March? So once my nails are fully back in shape (not necessarily long, but more even), i will polish them and attempt some pics to share here.

  	Keep those photos coming! I can at least enjoy vicarious manis and pedis!


----------



## MRV (Aug 21, 2013)

Quote:


CartoonChic said:


> I ordered Dollish Pollish Expecto Patronum, HK Girl Stuck on Blu! Base Coat, HK Girl Top Coat, and a cute glass nail file. They were delivered today. I'm going to change my mani tonight to try out the HK Girl top and base coats. The top coat is supposed to be great for holos, so I'll probably wear an Enchanted mani. I'm still dealing with stained nails. I'm curious to try the base coat because it's supposed to be stain preventing. It's also a sticky base coat which I haven't tried at all yet.
> 
> I'll probably order the new Dollish Polish color tonight along with some more shades. Tomorrow I'm placing an order for some Dior polishes. I can't believe I've already hit the bottom of my Dior Creme Abricot! I was expecting it to last a year. But I've been wearing it twice a day instead of once a day. I reapply it in the morning until I find a cuticle oil to use during the day. There's a Creme Abricot LE polish that's coming out and all of Dior's nail care products are being replaced with a new Creme Abricot formula. The polish will be exclusive to Sephora, but the nail care products will be available everywhere and will be permanent.
> 
> ...


  	Oh, DPEP is lovely! I have it, too. I think I'm going to wear it when we get snow.

  	A new Creme Abricot? Hope they don't change it for the worse.


  	A new mani: P&J #033 Bermuda. It looks so different in different lighting. Not so dark like here, but more like a coral pink (but bluer pink outdoors).


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> Buick's back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	NP rehab? Moi? Never! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I haven't hauled much lately though. My biggest haul was a bunch of Cadillacquers from LLarowe a few months back. Then I got a few Hares, FFs, PPs and a couple of EDMs. Oh, and some from Essie and Zoya's summer collections.

  	Luuurve how the P&J looks in the first pic!


----------



## MACina (Aug 21, 2013)

Gorgeous mani, MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hard to believe that it is the same polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thank you, Jenny!
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 21, 2013)

*Temptalia.com* has the official information on the Essie "For The Twill Of It" Fall Collection on her blog:

http://www.temptalia.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-for-the-twill-of-it


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thank you, Jenny!
> 
> ...


	I thought I was looking at 2 different polishes. It's a pretty chameleon, that's for sure. Your nails look fantastic.

  	No, the Dior Creme Abricot will stay the same. Dior's other nail products (top/base coats, polish remover) are being changed to include the Creme Abricot formula.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Well, i'm sure enjoying all the nail polish pr0n. But I'm trying not to buy any polishes until my nails recover. My hang nails are gone, thanks to daily coatings of Dior Abricot. But i'm still waiting for the nails that broke, chipped, and peeled off to grow back a little more.
> 
> *Still, Deborah Lippmann Fake It Til You Make It is calling to me...* I'm trying not to buy more glimmery polishes, because i bought a bunch of top coats from Llarowe before i went out of town, and i need some cremes and creme-y polishes with subtle shimmer to wear under them. But i'm just not a subtle nail polish kinda guy.
> 
> ...


  	Follow your own advice! If you want Fake It Til You Make It, then I think you should go for it, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is what Llarowe posted about the rewards on FB:
> 
> [h=5]"Rewards have not been transferred from the old site to the new site. We are working on the website and they will be added as soon as possible and that is on the schedule. I will let you know as soon as they are transferred. We are using a points system now instead of a dollar system. 20 points = $1.00. If you have 200 points on the site you have $10.00 in Rewards. We do not give Rewards points on shipping, only on polish cost."[/h]
> Sorry to hear Little Fishy isn't all that WOW. I have found with some of EP holos that they are nice, but not that wow, whereas the multichrome holos like the Beatles ones or the Time to Pretend ones are definitely very much WOW!
> ...


  	Here's how I understand Llarowe's reward system.

  	$1 spent = 1 point
  	20 points = $1 discount from order

  	It's still following the 5% off principle, but using a point system instead.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello !


  	And to all of you : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Today I purchased *Guerlain 860*, very pretty shade and the name " Madame Batifole " is so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( I also purchased the Rouge G ! )


----------



## MACina (Aug 21, 2013)

Hallo Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Madame Batifole is sooooooooo pretty!
	I got the Rouge G too and love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It is kinda funny (and a bit confusing too) that the Rouge G, the lipglass and polish all have the same number AND the same name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Dominique33 said:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> And to all of you :
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Allright you lot, spill! Just how many bottles have you managed to snag while I've been gone?


 Buick!!! Sooo happy to see u lady!!!  ummm I haven't been counting anymore lol but it's been a lot! Not as muh  as CC or Anitacska, but still lol. I hopped on the Indie train, collected many Hares, A England's, lots of picture polishes, a few enchanteds.... All the essies, half the OPI San Fran collection, the sephora Ariel set, the new Nars color and a Marc Jacobs polish a few more illamasquas.  Need more from the zoya fall collection, Orly fall , DL fall and maybe some CG call colors.  What have u been up to woman? On summer break?


----------



## jennyap (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, here's today's new arrival:





  	And I have a bit of catching up to do with other hauls - I think this is everything from the last month. Mostly TKMaxx finds.















  	Got to go eat my dinner, be back with some names afterwards!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 21, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Well, here's today's new arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








In one word : gorgeous !


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes, that makes sense. 



CartoonChic said:


> Here's how I understand Llarowe's reward system.
> 
> $1 spent = 1 point
> 20 points = $1 discount from order
> ...


  	Nice haul, Jenny!

  	Here's my mani, and old Enchanted Polish called Austin Powers. Very good holo, it has a real wow-factor! In the shade it's gold with copper flecks and in the sunshine it's BAM! rainbows!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2013)

Oh and I saw on FB that Mei Mei Signatures had an EdM restock, so ordered 6 of them: Amazonia, Indigo Flow, Turbulence, Cool Calm & Collected, On Edge and Land of Confusion. Oops!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that makes sense.
> 
> 
> Nice haul, Jenny!
> ...








 love this one!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been taking care of errands all day. Didn't even get the chance to do my polish change yet. I saw that Llarowe said all reward points from previous orders have been transferred over to the new site. I checked my account. Um, I'll put it this way. I'll be able to get my entire Enchanted polish order of 7 polishes for free tomorrow... and will still have some points left over. I'm appalled and proud both at the same time.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I've been taking care of errands all day. Didn't even get the chance to do my polish change yet. I saw that Llarowe said all reward points from previous orders have been transferred over to the new site. I checked my account. Um, I'll put it this way. I'll be able to get my entire Enchanted polish order of 7 polishes for free tomorrow... and will still have some points left over. I'm appalled and proud both at the same time.


  	I just saw her fb announcement im going to check mine again right now.
  	Whoohoo! way to go CC!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2013)

Naughty, keep your head up about Prince. Just keep picturing him coming home to you.


   	I'm looking forward to your thoughts about the new Emily de Molly colors, especially On Edge and Cool, Calm & Collected.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Naughty, keep your head up about Prince. Just keep picturing him coming home to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I am CC thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I even had a dream after the first few days that I came home and was just like oh hi kitty......then I realized he was home! lol I hope it comes true...
  	I have 533 points on llarowe...so that's what like $25? right? hmm guess I can use these tomorrow! its a sign lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am CC thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	That's more like $26. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	EDIT: You can do a mock check out to confirm. There's an option to apply your points when you get to the payment page. You can see the cash value of your points. I just did it, but it looks like I can't apply all of my points at the moment. I think this is something they're trying to fix.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Allright you lot, spill! Just how many bottles have you managed to snag while I've been gone?


 Yay! Welcome back!! You have been missed around here.   I've been REALLY good the past month. I got a couple of le Chanel's from Spain thanks to a sweet specktrette. I started to list the others but I figured it was easier to take a pic lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]     Yay!  Our Buick is back---I've missed you so!!!  :wback: We all have.  I need a swift kick in the bottom or something because I've been in a bit of a[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     nail polish slump.  I've only [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]purchased 6 so far this month.  I slowed considerably w/NP because my racks runneth over!  I have however been hauling all manner of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     makeup!!!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR]:lol: [COLOR=0000FF] Love your new Avi!!![/COLOR]


  I've also been slowing down. Between all my makeup, shoes and nail polishes I think I'm getting overwhelmed! I need to slow down and enjoy what I have. Oh dear, I sound like my mom!!    





CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Well, this time last year I only owned about 25-30 polishes. Each of them $5 or less. As of today, I now own 752 polishes. Good grief. Over 750 polishes in less than a year?! :thud:  Even seeing this spelled out, that's not going to stop me from placing an order tonight, tomorrow and Thursday. I think we just have NPA Syndrome.    Buick! :wback:


 Woman you move quick!! I went crazy my first year too though then I purged about two times after that.  





CartoonChic said:


> I ordered Dollish Pollish Expecto Patronum, HK Girl Stuck on Blu! Base Coat, HK Girl Top Coat, and a cute glass nail file. They were delivered today. I'm going to change my mani tonight to try out the HK Girl top and base coats. The top coat is supposed to be great for holos, so I'll probably wear an Enchanted mani. I'm still dealing with stained nails. I'm curious to try the base coat because it's supposed to be stain preventing. It's also a sticky base coat which I haven't tried at all yet.  I'll probably order the new Dollish Polish color tonight along with some more shades. Tomorrow I'm placing an order for some Dior polishes. I can't believe I've already hit the bottom of my Dior Creme Abricot! I was expecting it to last a year. But I've been wearing it twice a day instead of once a day. I reapply it in the morning until I find a cuticle oil to use during the day. There's a Creme Abricot LE polish that's coming out and all of Dior's nail care products are being replaced with a new Creme Abricot formula. The polish will be exclusive to Sephora, but the nail care products will be available everywhere and will be permanent.  Thursday will be my Enchanted order, and I think I'll be set for the rest of August. Forgiving a few more possible restocks later in the month, of course. I want the new Emily de Molly shades, YSL and Dior fall polishes, and some random Picture Polish and Femme Fatale colors.  EDIT: Lol! Of course I just find out that Takko Lacquer is restocking next week. I'm not sure if I'm doing such a great job cutting back this month. :sigh:


 I really want to try the abricot in person. I think I'm gonna give the base coat a try too.  





MRV said:


> Quote:  Thank you, Jenny!   Hope you are feeling better! I'm one of those people who never catches anything but I have my chronic things. Either way, it's not nice when you're feeling ill all the time.  I have to snag some things from FU, too, but not before Friday. I might grab a few NPs, too, but we'll see.   Thanks, CC and Med!   Thanks, Anneri! It was a good quality polish. The base was quite dark, but very intense outdoors.  Nice mani! I think those Cadillacquer glitters look quite delicate. For the most part, I'm still on a crazy glitter mode, esp. with those upcoming DLs.    I'm not that far behind.   I got mine today, too! It looks like a silver/greyish holo, but we'll see once it's on the nails. I just noticed their instrustions under the lid. They say clean nails > no TC? I think I need ot use my ridge filling TC.   Buick's back! :welcome:  What do you mean _us?_ Do you want us to believe you've been in NP rehab all this time?! :fluffy:    Oh, DPEP is lovely! I have it, too. I think I'm going to wear it when we get snow.  A new Creme Abricot? Hope they don't change it for the worse.   A new mani: P&J #033 Bermuda. It looks so different in different lighting. Not so dark like here, but more like a coral pink (but bluer pink outdoors).


  That p&j is gorgeous!! One of my favorite colors on you


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 21, 2013)

MACina said:


> Hallo Dominique    Madame Batifole is sooooooooo pretty!  I got the Rouge G too and love it :eyelove:   It is kinda funny (and a bit confusing too) that the Rouge G, the lipglass and polish all have the same number AND the same name :nuts:


 Very confusing!   





jennyap said:


> Well, here's today's new arrival:
> 
> And I have a bit of catching up to do with other hauls - I think this is everything from the last month. Mostly TKMaxx finds.
> 
> ...


  Nice haul! I'm so tempted by the dior I'm trying to fight it.   





Anitacska said:


> Yes, that makes sense.    Nice haul, Jenny!  Here's my mani, and old Enchanted Polish called Austin Powers. Very good holo, it has a real wow-factor! In the shade it's gold with copper flecks and in the sunshine it's BAM! rainbows!


  This is gorgeous! If she ever remakes this ill be hiring CC to snag a bottle for me.  





Naughtyp said:


> Thanks honey, im still looking for Prince
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh no! I pray he will come home soon. My sisters cat once went missing for almost 6 months before then she caught him trying to open her bathroom window one night lol maybe he found a girlfriend.  





CartoonChic said:


> I've been taking care of errands all day. Didn't even get the chance to do my polish change yet. I saw that Llarowe said all reward points from previous orders have been transferred over to the new site. I checked my account. Um, I'll put it this way. I'll be able to get my entire Enchanted polish order of 7 polishes for free tomorrow... and will still have some points left over. I'm appalled and proud both at the same time.


  That's a good reward program! Don't think about how much money you've spent just be proud you get 7 free polishes tomorrow


----------



## MACina (Aug 21, 2013)

Stunning haul, Jenny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jennyap said:


> Well, here's today's new arrival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 21, 2013)

The green Elevation polish looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lovely haul.....enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





honey on boost said:


> That p&j is gorgeous!! One of my favorite colors on you


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 21, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> That's a good reward program! Don't think about how much money you've spent just be proud you get 7 free polishes tomorrow


  	thank you honey =) that gives me hope!
  	that Dior is very tempting, too bad I have so many OPI's that look just like it! I gotta try n be good, like you said in your other comment. Between makeup polish i already spend too much of my income lol. I want some of those new Bailyey Bow Uggs and some new sunglasses! ughh the life of a shopaholic! lol


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2013)

The Ozotic you need to use over black and then it's really great, they do gorgeous multichromes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	No7 is Boots's own brand, I also have the green one that looks like the mermaid polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have a really beautiful purple polish from them, I'll try to find a picture later.



Naughtyp said:


> I am CC thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Aug 22, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> That p&j is gorgeous!! One of my favorite colors on you


  	Thanks, Honey! So nice you got those Chanels from Spain.

  	I'm trying to have some limits, too (not very successfully so far). It's not really helpful to limit myselft to brands that I already have, for instance, because I just did a brand count last night, and they are 57!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



 	Well, here's today's new arrival:





  	And I have a bit of catching up to do with other hauls - I think this is everything from the last month. Mostly TKMaxx finds.















  	Got to go eat my dinner, be back with some names afterwards! 



   My browser is doing weird things when I quote so I can't put names next to the right pictures LOL but here goes. 

   The No7s are Paradise Love (yes, a DL Mermaid's Dream dupe, just put it on last night) and Star Shower 

   Deborah Lippmann - Razzle Dazzle, Call Me Irresponsible, Boom Boom Pow 

   Color Club - Daisy Does It, Sparkle and Soar, Fly With Me, Metamorphosis, Sky High, Wing Fling


----------



## jennyap (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry girls, definitely got strange happenings here, just ignore me LOL!


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

Do you mean the Cherie Bow Collection?
  	If so, no, they all had different names.


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks, Buick! You've been a good girl!
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Aug 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MRV* 



Quote:
 
Thanks, Buick! You've been a good girl!
 
 
Thanks, girls! It's actually "a third one" irl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, lighter and softer than in the 1st pic.
 
Huh, that's good they are not changing it.
 
 
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Wasn't it like that with the Dior spring collection too?
 
 
Nice haul! What are those DLs (feft and right one)?
 
 
OMG! Is it on already?! I saw yesterday that they are coming soon but this soon! ... (5 minutes later) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to you I managed to grab 3 ones on my list: Majestic Flight, Bo Peep and Turbulence (Cool, Calm, Collected was SO already) plus On Edge. 
 
This is the BEST news!!! I can get 2,5 Enchanteds for free as long as I can put them into my cart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Thanks, Honey! So nice you got those Chanels from Spain.
 
I'm trying to have some limits, too (not very successfully so far). *It's not really helpful to limit myselft to brands that I already have, for instance, because I just did a brand count last night, and they are 57!*







  Oops LOL! But they add up so quickly. I don't think I have that many (I hope!) but I bet it's still more than I feel like there should be.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I've also been slowing down. Between all my makeup, shoes and nail polishes I think I'm getting overwhelmed! I need to slow down and enjoy what I have. Oh dear, I sound like my mom!!


  	Thank you, I'm glad to be back home with my partners in crime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Is that an Elevation Polish I see? I haven't got any Elevations. How do you like it?

  	Tell me about feeling overwhelmed! I attempted to reorganise my NP stash last weekend and I was embarassed at how much of the stuff I have (5 Helmers). For me it's makeup and NP that does the most damage. I try not to buy clothes and shoes any more because I always end up sticking to old favourites. I had a bag phase several years ago so I'm set for bags too. My weakness for watches, on the other hand, is still going strong


----------



## Honi (Aug 22, 2013)

AHHHH Idiots! I ordered some parts for my shower cabin (The spare parts are three parts that stick together). First he sends me one part, then i complain and say I cant use one part without the other two. SO he sends me the third part, again, I cant use two parts without the third. So I complain... And he tells me "OH well, I cant send you the third part cause the company that produce it have gone bankrupt... BAH! Talk about a waste of time, I'm returning all of it and buying nailpolish for all the money. Bleh. Here's my list!

  	- OPI Alcatraz... Rocks
  	- Essie For the twill of it
  	- OPI Peace, Love & OPI
  	- Color Club The Uptown
  	- China Glaze All a flutter

  	/End of complaining


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> AHHHH Idiots! I ordered some parts for my shower cabin (The spare parts are three parts that stick together). First he sends me one part, then i complain and say I cant use one part without the other two. SO he sends me the third part, again, I cant use two parts without the third. So I complain... And he tells me "OH well, I cant send you the third part cause the company that produce it have gone bankrupt... BAH! Talk about a waste of time,* I'm returning all of it and buying nailpolish for all the money*. Bleh. Here's my list!
> 
> - OPI Alcatraz... Rocks
> - Essie For the twill of it
> ...


  	Good call


----------



## Honi (Aug 22, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Good call


  	Shouldve done that to begin with


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2013)

Ugh, I hate timewasters!  But buying more nail polish is always a great idea! 


Honi said:


> AHHHH Idiots! I ordered some parts for my shower cabin (The spare parts are three parts that stick together). First he sends me one part, then i complain and say I cant use one part without the other two. SO he sends me the third part, again, I cant use two parts without the third. So I complain... And he tells me "OH well, I cant send you the third part cause the company that produce it have gone bankrupt... BAH! Talk about a waste of time, I'm returning all of it and buying nailpolish for all the money. Bleh. Here's my list!  - OPI Alcatraz... Rocks - Essie For the twill of it - OPI Peace, Love & OPI - Color Club The Uptown - China Glaze All a flutter  /End of complaining


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.nl/2013/08/back-to-school-bogo-time.html

_Get in! _


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2013)

Do they ship worldwide?



BuickMackane said:


> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.nl/2013/08/back-to-school-bogo-time.html
> 
> _Get in! _


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Do they ship worldwide?


  	Nope


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> AHHHH Idiots! I ordered some parts for my shower cabin (The spare parts are three parts that stick together). First he sends me one part, then i complain and say I cant use one part without the other two. SO he sends me the third part, again, I cant use two parts without the third. So I complain... And he tells me "OH well, I cant send you the third part cause the company that produce it have gone bankrupt... BAH! Talk about a waste of time, I'm returning all of it and buying nailpolish for all the money. Bleh. Here's my list!
> 
> - OPI Alcatraz... Rocks
> - Essie For the twill of it
> ...


  	UGH, didn't he know that in the beginning?


----------



## Honi (Aug 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> UGH, didn't he know that in the beginning?


  	I think so but I guessed he hoped I wouldnt notice.. Which is weird, because I cant use one part without the other two.


----------



## MRV (Aug 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> I think so but I guessed he hoped I wouldnt notice.. Which is weird, because I cant use one part without the other two.









 dumbo!


  	Uh, so many things to do before the restock!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 22, 2013)

Anitacska, that gold polish is incredibly pretty! I just had a look at your Guerlain swatches and that reminded me to come to this thread. So, so pretty!  Hm, Buick, I don't know but iirc I've been quite frugal during the last few months! Apart from my vacation haul in France, the odd piece of makeup and, of course, my first indie polish haul! Btw, I just saw that we'll get a Kiko store here in Frankfurt! (And they have a sale online right now - polishes for 1,50€! I'm sitting on my hands.)  Here's one of the new Kiko quick dry polishes. Strange texture, a bit gloopy, and starts to chip fast. But the colour (813) is nice, pity you can't see the hidden shimmer better! There're even pink ones in there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today a few new collections came to the drugstore and I had some new gimmicks - there's a glow in the dark tc, a set for 'newspaper nails' and my first feather np.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had to try the glitter tc immediately and rather like the effect on the khaki-bronzey Kiko:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Ouch Lilinah---that was quite a spill.  So sorry that your knees are still reminding you of it.  LOL re: wanting a pair of shoes that light up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I would even wear 
     a pair of those too!


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thank you, Jenny!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

What do you think of those MACina?  Nothing really excited me. 



 The blue and the gray are nice but I didn't feel like I wanted to run right out and get any of them.


MACina said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-for-the-twill-of-it


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

Ah, ok, I totally forgot about these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> No,* the Spring Ball & Diablotine one.* They have lippies and glosses with the same names.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

Loveeeeeee your mani, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And the glitter looks awesome on top of the polish!

  	And that is a nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


>


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure yet....I have to see them swatched to make a final decision.

  	Seeing the promo pics I _might_ be interested in all of them exept for the dark blue and the red one.


Medgal07 said:


> What do you think of those MACina?  Nothing really excited me.
> 
> 
> 
> The blue and the gray are nice but I didn't feel like I wanted to run right out and get any of them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome Dominique---beautiful color!!!!!


Honi said:


> AHHHH Idiots! I ordered some parts for my shower cabin (The spare parts are three parts that stick together). First he sends me one part, then i complain and say I cant use one part without the other two. SO he sends me the third part, again, I cant use two parts without the third. So I complain... And he tells me "OH well, I cant send you the third part cause the company that produce it have gone bankrupt... BAH! Talk about a waste of time, I'm returning all of it and buying nailpolish for all the money. Bleh. Here's my list!
> 
> - OPI Alcatraz... Rocks
> - Essie For the twill of it
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful Anneri!  The texture might be strange but I'm loving the color, and the accent you chose was perfect!  Great haul, great mani!!!!!


Anneri said:


>


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

i feel sick waiting on this restock!! lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i feel sick waiting on this restock!! lol


  	ugh me too and the site is already slow....


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2013)

I made a midday run to Saks to exchange the 3 mislabeled Dior polishes I ordered online last month. I decided to exchange Massai Red, Purple Revolution and Gris Montaigne for the new fall colors. Since I was exchanging for them, I felt like I got them for free. I'll go back and get Massai Red and Purple Revolution at a later point in time since they're permanent colors. I wanted to make sure I got the LE fall colors before they disappeared. I also finally ordered the Summer Mix colors today from my SA, along with the new Abricot polish.

  	Dior


 		Galaxie 	
 		Destin 	
 		Mystic Magnetics 	
 		Tie and Dye 	
 		Creoles 	
 		Sunnies 	
 		Abricot 
 
  	Has anyone else taken advantage of the A England sale on Llarowe's site? I placed an order last night as soon as the code was activated shortly after midnight. I kept trying immediately at midnight, but it wasn't working. I'm glad that most of the polishes in the sale are colors I don't have yet. I also got the Dollish Polish colors I mentioned wanting to get before.

  	A England


 Morgan Le Fay (not part of the sale, but got it anyway to complete my Mythicals collection) 	
 Merlin 
 King Arthur 
 Dorian Gray 
 Lancelot 
 Perceval 
 
  	Dollish Polish


 Sugar Rush 
 Crystal Empire 
 Ferb, I Know What We're Gonna Do Today 
 Starlite and Murky Dismal Duo

 
  	Now just waiting for the Enhanted restock to launch! I'm pumped up on a NPA high right now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2013)

Good luck everybody!!! I hope we all get the Enchanteds that we want!

  	Lol! Note to self: Do not have Starbucks before a polish restock.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Good luck everybody!!! I hope we all get the Enchanteds that we want!
> 
> Lol! Note to self: Do not have Starbucks before a polish restock.


  	omg im dying over herere CC!!! lol
  	this is agony!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 22, 2013)

I only saw the add to cart button for a short time on my wishlist page, but once I clicked it said the page couldn't be found What a nightmare...


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

welp looks like im out of luck her fb page said they went up already!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I only saw the add to cart button for a short time on my wishlist page, but once I clicked it said the page couldn't be found What a nightmare...


  	I was on my wishlist too for the last hour! I went back n forth to the sidebar and nope never showed up!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2013)

Woohooo! SUCCESS! Got all the polishes I wanted and applied my reward points to get everything for free.

  	Enchanted Polish


 Seven Nation Army 
 Across the Universe 
 Magical Mystery Tour 
 I Am The Walrus 
 Octopus Garden 
 Hey Jude 
 Mean Mr. Mustard


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


	Oh, hun. I'm sorry. I just immediately posted that right after my order processed because I was so excited. I didn't read the previous posts beforehand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

I may not have hauled much NP but I've gone a little NInja collectively this month:






The Goods:
*      Nail Polish*
Chanel: Pirate, Rouge Noir
         OPI:     Flurry Up / Ind-go With the Flow /Only Gold for Me /Traffic Stopper Copper
         YSL:     Gris Underground
*      Makeup*
        Chanel Foundation/Powder:
                   Double Perfection, 80 Beige
                   Perfection Lumière, 54 Beige Ambre
                   Les Beiges, 30 & 70
        MAC Concealer:
                   Studio Finish (replacement)
        Chanel Lipstick:
                   Excentrique
                   Le Baiser
                   Mystique
                   Pirate
                   Rendez-vous
        YSL Lipstick:
                   Fuchsia Innocent
                   Le Orange
        Chanel Lip Gloss:
                   Jalousie
        Chanel Lip Pencils:
                   Orange Intense
                   Rouge Profound
        Chanel Eyeshadow:
                   Ebloui
                   Ombre Quadra, Lagons
         Chanel Eye makeup remover (replacement)
         MAC Eyeshadow, Saddle (replacement)
*       Makeup Brushes*
Chanel # 7 Blending Foundation
        Hourglass # 1 Powder 
        MAC # 213 Fluff
*       GWPs*
Nordies Lg Plastic bag in photo filled w/_stuff_
       Sephora Black & white makeup pouch in photo filled w/_stuff_


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

fuck this im going to buy some MAC lipsticks!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2013)

Alright, I'll just put this out there. If anyone wants to use my Personal Beauty Shopper service for the 2nd Enchanted restock tonight (or even maybe the current one now), just shoot me a PM. I should be allowed to purchase the following colors below. I would need to know the color you want to cross it off the list because I do follow the 1 per person rule.



 		Congratulations 	
 		Electric Feel 	
 		Future Reflections 	
 		Kids 	
 		The Youth 	
 		Time To Pretend 	
 		Castle on a Cloud 	
 		Djinn in a Bottle 	
 		Ice Castle


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh, hun. I'm sorry. I just immediately posted that right after my order processed because I was so excited. I didn't read the previous posts beforehand.


  	its ok lol I am excited for you!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 22, 2013)

I was hoping some more stock would be there when peoples carts were being released, but it seems that's not going to be the case. I'm not sure if I want to do this again. I really couldn't have stalked any better. I've been refreshing the page for an hour non stop and still couldn't get even one in my cart. I don't understand why most people seemed to have the same issue I have and then some didn't. Luckily I was listening to Fleetwood Mac while stalking, that made it a bit easier.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Woohooo! SUCCESS! Got all the polishes I wanted and applied my reward points to get everything for free.
> 
> Enchanted Polish
> 
> ...






Congrats CC!!  You should just shop for everyone interested in these NPs


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Alright, I'll just put this out there. If anyone wants to use my Personal Beauty Shopper service for the 2nd Enchanted restock tonight (or even maybe the current one now), just shoot me a PM. I should be allowed to purchase the following colors below. I would need to know the color you want to cross it off the list because I do follow the 1 per person rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	sent u a  PM!! I ned you lol I will be at work tonight!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I made a midday run to Saks to exchange the 3 mislabeled Dior polishes I ordered online last month. I decided to exchange Massai Red, Purple Revolution and Gris Montaigne for the new fall colors. Since I was exchanging for them, I felt like I got them for free. I'll go back and get Massai Red and Purple Revolution at a later point in time since they're permanent colors. I wanted to make sure I got the LE fall colors before they disappeared. I also finally ordered the Summer Mix colors today from my SA, along with the new Abricot polish.
> 
> Dior
> 
> ...


      So glad you got the new Diors CC.  Aren't they pretty?  I'm almost looking forward to fall so I can wear them.  I think you'll love Sunnies----I've worn it several times---it's a _*HAPPY*_ color!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Congrats CC!!  You should just shop for everyone interested in these NPs


  	I would ask CC if their wasn't a limit of 1 per colour But I'm glad at least CC got her NP!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I may not have hauled much NP but I've gone a little NInja collectively this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I spot some np in that massive haul lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I may not have hauled much NP but I've gone a little NInja collectively this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	What do you think of the Chanel eye makeup remover? I've been using a samples of it for the past couple of months and love it. I've always just used makeup wipes in the past, but the eye makeup remover is so much better, easier, faster and more gentle on the eyes. I love the sample, but still wasn't sure I want to shell out the money for the full size. I went out and bought the Neutrogena and NARS eye makeup removers to compare. I got them both on sale. I may be partial to the Chanel remover, but I'm not sure if it's just because it's the first one I tried.

  	Have you tried Chanel's cotton pads as well? I was going to get them, but got the Shiseido cotton pads instead. I've read that they're equivalent to Chanel's cotton pads. Plus they cost $10 less than Chanel and you get 120 versus 100. The Shiseido cotton pads feel very soft and luxurious on the eyes. They're also pretty strong and absorbent. I'm never going back to using makeup wipes to remove my eye makeup again. The removal process was one of the reasons I often skipped doing my eye makeup. Now I'm wearing it a lot more because removal isn't a hassle for me like it used to be.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for the well wishes, everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The doc appointment today wasn't as bad as expected, but I still feel like I need some retail therapy... if only I had some extra $$$ to spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	And I miss kimibos! 



Naughtyp said:


> fuck this im going to buy some MAC lipsticks!!


  	Lol, girl go get you some lippies


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2013)

How did you manage that??? I was just looking at her FB page and everyone's compaining that they never even saw them in stock, let alone buy 7 of them! Well done! I don't have or want Seven Nation Army, but you chose the best ones out of the bunch, all 6 Beatles polishes, woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






CartoonChic said:


> Woohooo! SUCCESS! Got all the polishes I wanted and applied my reward points to get everything for free.
> 
> Enchanted Polish
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm going to bed. That's all I'm saying now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm going to bed. That's all I'm saying now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Me too, dream about the lipsticks that I can buy from this money or some Chanel!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I may not have hauled much NP but I've gone a little NInja collectively this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That is some fine haulage you've got there Meds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	What's with the MAC e/s replacement? Did you hit the pan on your existing one or did it suffer some unspeakable misfortune?


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

Deary me. Looks like there was some serious Enchanted Drama earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	CC, congrats on your new, erm, trophies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	My commiserations to those of you who were unable to conquer the impenetrable fortress that is the LLarowe website on EP restock day.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll check them out in-store to before I count them out totally.  I have zero will-power!!! 







MACina said:


> Not sure yet....I have to see them swatched to make a final decision.
> 
> Seeing the promo pics I _might_ be interested in all of them exept for the dark blue and the red one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Go Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Naughtyp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go Naughtyp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> fuck this im going to buy some MAC lipsticks!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 22, 2013)

Small(ish) scale mani spam!

  	Ninja Polish Shillelagh in artificial light:




  	Ninja Polish Shillelagh in daylight:




  	Cadillacquer Cute Poison:




  	Gloss n Sparkle Congenial:




  	$OPI Give Peach A Chance (courtesy of the wonderful *honey on boost*





)




  	Different Dimension Gumdrops:




  	Pretty Serious The Pink One:




  	LÓreal Majestic Green (this is quite an old one so apologies if I've posted it before):


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol:   Go Naughtyp :yaay: Go Naughtyp:yaay: Go Naughtyp :yaay: Go Naughtyp:yaay:


 lol I got it already! Quick easy and I'm happy now lol I got by design the last lippie from indulge that I wanted. And the divine decadence eye shadow.   Sigh..... Really said I missed out but ill keep trying to get more enchanteds lol. I tho I ppl started going crazy over them once she put that castle on the bottle lol!! I have 4 enchanted that I really love, so this was not enough to turn me off forever. I don't want every color ever made by her, just a select few but sheesh!!! Tonight's restock was cancelled  said she is going to be making an announcement........ ;/  Now I feel like going to order some other np with my rewards......


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Small(ish) scale mani spam!  Ninja Polish Shillelagh in artificial light:
> 
> Ninja Polish Shillelagh in daylight:
> 
> ...


Beautiful manis Buick! I love the last two especially ;$ glad to see u were s painting away while u were gone...   Did u ever finish that project u were working on?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

You're so good at this CC.  I hope those interested here will take advantage of this service opportunity!!!


Pinkdollface said:


> Me too, dream about the lipsticks that I can buy from this money or some Chanel!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks Buick---I needed this!!!  I love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



      BTW----I think we must have temporarily broken multi quote






BuickMackane said:


> Small(ish) scale mani spam!
> 
> Ninja Polish Shillelagh in artificial light:
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Now I feel like going to order some other np with my rewards......


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2013)

Gorgeous! I especially love The Pink One! I've just painted my nails with Butter London Disco Biscuit, will try to take pictures tomorrow.



BuickMackane said:


> Small(ish) scale mani spam!
> 
> Ninja Polish Shillelagh in artificial light:
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Aug 22, 2013)

HEY!!! i havent been here in forever! Hello Everyone ! so many manis, hauls, vacations, B-days! im speechless.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HEY!!! i havent been here in forever! Hello Everyone ! so many manis, hauls, vacations, B-days! im speechless.


  	Woohoo! Welcome back, kimibos!!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Woohoo! Welcome back, kimibos!!


  	Thanks!!! i did haul some polish today! from Urban O. Pluto and Sea Dust (DL Mermaid Dreams dupe). other than that not much. just Crowstoes Me and this Army and one tricky pony, whch is very trycky to apply.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HEY!!! i havent been here in forever! Hello Everyone ! so many manis, hauls, vacations, B-days! im speechless.


Kimibos!!!! So happy to See u girly


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

Wanted to announce here that Llarowe has announced that she will no longer be selling Enchanted polishes   Fml lol


----------



## lilinah (Aug 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Tomorrow I'm placing an order for some Dior polishes. I can't believe I've already hit the bottom of my Dior Creme Abricot! I was expecting it to last a year. But I've been wearing it twice a day instead of once a day. I reapply it in the morning until I find a cuticle oil to use during the day. There's a Creme Abricot LE polish that's coming out and all of Dior's nail care products are being replaced with a new Creme Abricot formula. The polish will be exclusive to Sephora, but the nail care products will be available everywhere and will be permanent.
> A new Creme Abricot? Hope they don't change it for the worse.


  	Oh, no! Since y'all recommended it i've been using it. Really helps my fingertips and nails. I was getting a lot of hang nails in the past year and this stuff does the trick. I've tried some other products, but they don't come close.

  	Dior Creme Abricot includes lanolin, and i know that's been removed from so many other "health & beauty" products over the past couple decades. But i am certain that's what is really helping me, because it wasn't in the other products i tried. I sure hope they don't take the lanolin out!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

hey med  the quote disappeared lol  Te other indulge lippies I got were Smash Hit, Feed the Senses aNd lush for life lipglass. They should arrive next week, nordies shipping takes forever!! I actually already have the 213 brush it was one of the first ones I got!  Uhhhh well I think it's the 213... Lol  U prob skipped cuz u have similar shades already! Lol I needed more variety with my nude lipsticks


----------



## kimibos (Aug 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Fml lol


  	     WTF!!!! she should just close her site till it functions properly. ALL restocks suck in that website, not just enchanted ones. im very pissed at llarowe since a month ago. and i dont even haul those hard to get brands.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks!!! i did haul some polish today! from Urban O. Pluto and Sea Dust (DL Mermaid Dreams dupe). other than that not much. just Crowstoes Me and this Army and one tricky pony, whch is very trycky to apply.


i have Pluto it's so pretty!! But uh.... I haven't worn  it yet lol


----------



## kimibos (Aug 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i have Pluto it's so pretty!! But uh.... I haven't worn it yet lol


  	  ill do my nails with it right now and then take pics tomorrow.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 22, 2013)

crowstoes one tricky pony. Such a pain in theasss to apply. I kind of haté it but it does look pretty.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hey girl! happy to see you but kind of sad about prince.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Hun, I hope he comes back  I feel like a part of me is missing...... I never had any problems with her site but then again I don't buy too many indie brands. Her new site sux the other one was better....  I remember u saying u didn't want to. Buy from her site tho


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you for the well wishes, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol I needed something!!! Got my lipstick and eye shadow and wearing the lipstick right now....  Now I'm going to look at those T swatches u mentioned lol!! Glad ur appointment went good and hopefully you feel better soon....


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

.....whoa....Medgal, that is an awesome haul WOOHOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Medgal07 said:


> I may not have hauled much NP but I've gone a little NInja collectively this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I missed you sooooooooooooooooo bad!

	Sooooooo glad to see you back on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> HEY!!! i havent been here in forever! Hello Everyone ! so many manis, hauls, vacations, B-days! im speechless.


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

.....so many pretty manis, Buick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BuickMackane said:


> Small(ish) scale mani spam!
> 
> Ninja Polish Shillelagh in artificial light:
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 22, 2013)

.....GORGEOUS!!!!


  	Too bad that it is so difficult to apply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> crowstoes one tricky pony. Such a pain in theasss to apply. I kind of haté it but it does look pretty.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 22, 2013)

Welcome home Kimibos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed you tons---hope you're feeling good!!!


BuickMackane said:


> Need any help reaching the free shipping limit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Wanted to announce here that Llarowe has announced that she will no longer be selling Enchanted polishes   Fml lol


  I think it's a good decision, she doesn't have to put up with all the abuse she gets because Chelsea doesn't bother to supply more polish. Maybe it will shock her and she'll finally takes a look at the demand there is for EP.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think it's a good decision, she doesn't have to put up with all the abuse she gets because Chelsea doesn't bother to supply more polish. Maybe it will shock her and she'll finally takes a look at the demand there is for EP.


  	Yes I agree. It's stupid to make such a small supply, even Mac makes more... I also hope it'll help Chelsea realize that she should make more and that she'll change that. Luckily CC might be able to still get some EP for me! I have more faith in her stalking skills than mine. I just couldn't have stalked better. Is it possible that my internet connection is just too slow? Next week I'll be back in my dorm again and I think the internet there is quicker than at my parents place.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> crowstoes one tricky pony. Such a pain in theasss to apply. I kind of haté it but it does look pretty.


  	A shame that it's hard to work with, but the end result is really beautiful!


----------



## MRV (Aug 23, 2013)

Quote:


Pinkdollface said:


> Yes I agree. It's stupid to make such a small supply, even Mac makes more... I also hope it'll help Chelsea realize that she should make more and that she'll change that. Luckily CC might be able to still get some EP for me! I have more faith in her stalking skills than mine. I just couldn't have stalked better. *Is it possible that my internet connection is just too slow? *Next week I'll be back in my dorm again and I think the internet there is quicker than at my parents place.


  	That is part of the problem. I was able to buy 3 Emilys and 1 PP last week (BTW they are standing on my desk!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but yesterday was worse.


----------



## MRV (Aug 23, 2013)

(again a quote dropout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *kimibos* 




 crowstoes one tricky pony. Such a pain in theasss to apply. I kind of haté it but it does look pretty.


  	It looks awesome though!


----------



## MACina (Aug 23, 2013)

Do they have shimmer/glitter?
  	If so I might be interested in those too.Especially the blue one.
  	But if they are "only" creams I will skip them.


MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Love that Kiko! Lucky you getting your own shop. Stop sitting on your hands and haul! Interesting stuff you've got there.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think it's a good decision, she doesn't have to put up with all the abuse she gets because Chelsea doesn't bother to supply more polish. Maybe it will shock her and she'll finally takes a look at the demand there is for EP.


	IMHO it is the extremely limited availability that made EP what it is. Yes, there are some beautiful EPs but there are plenty of other brands that excel at holos and duo/multichromes. The whole multichromes craze began with Ozotics, although "less cool" brands like Nubar had them already (Indigo Illusion FTW!). Enter Ozotics with the holo multichromes, and BAM! Everyone's going mental over them. As for holos, Layla, Hits and a gazillion others do them. But they don't follow the blink-and-you'll-miss-it strategy so they don't enjoy the same hype.

  	Chelsea knows EP will lose its cult status the moment her polishes become easier to get hold of. Even if she continues things as they are, I'd be surprised if EP's popularity didn't decline soon. People are bound to get fed up with the wild goose chase at some point and she'll realise she's not the special snowflake she thinks she is (that's my reading of the super limited availability anyway). I'm surprised it hasn't happened already.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Beautiful manis! Lovely greens, and you can rock that SOPI, too! I ofter feel that very light coral/peaches are not so good on my hands.


  	I'd highly recommend both greens. I have a lot of shimmery greens and I have no dupes for these. Shillelagh in particular has amazing depth. Not your bog standard green shimmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You know, I'm not very good with very light cremes either because they make my hands look redder than they normally are. But I was comfortable wearing this one. The formula was great for such a light colour too. I used 3 coats for even coverage (could have got away with 2 had I been less sloppy) and experienced no dragging or bald spots like many other light cremes.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> crowstoes one tricky pony. Such a pain in theasss to apply. I kind of haté it but it does look pretty.








  	Sigh. I wish my nails would grow like this.

  	What base did you use? Some holos don't agree with regular base coats.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with everything you've said. Although I very much like EP polishes, I'm getting more and more fed up as time goes on. Although she sort of redeemed herself when she honored the oversell. I got 13 polishes then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It also annoys me when she only releases one polish at a time, I guess shipping isn't too bad when you're in the US, but I'm not forking out $9 on shipping just one polish. Meh.



BuickMackane said:


> IMHO it is the extremely limited availability that made EP what it is. Yes, there are some beautiful EPs but there are plenty of other brands that excel at holos and duo/multichromes. The whole multichromes craze began with Ozotics, although "less cool" brands like Nubar had them already (Indigo Illusion FTW!). Enter Ozotics with the holo multichromes, and BAM! Everyone's going mental over them. As for holos, Layla, Hits and a gazillion others do them. But they don't follow the blink-and-you'll-miss-it strategy so they don't enjoy the same hype.
> Chelsea knows EP will lose its cult status the moment her polishes become easier to get hold of. Even if she continues things as they are, I'd be surprised if EP's popularity didn't decline soon. People are bound to get fed up with the wild goose chase at some point and she'll realise she's not the special snowflake she thinks she is (that's my reading of the super limited availability anyway). I'm surprised it hasn't happened already.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I agree with everything you've said. Although I very much like EP polishes, I'm getting more and more fed up as time goes on. Although she sort of redeemed herself when she honored the oversell. I got 13 polishes then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Really? I mean, _really_? So she combines shipping and pockets the change. "Customer convenience" my arse. If I buy 5 bottles and pay 45 quid to have them delivered I'm going to raise a stink if the cost of shipping the lot was 1/3 of that.

I can take all kinds of shit from MAC (



) but not from some self-important indie NP whizkid who happened to get lucky. Llarowe did the right thing. Good riddance.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2013)

There is carthold on the Enchanted site, I think it's around 10 minutes, but if there's only one polish released, that's fat lot of use anyway. And yes, that "customer's convenience" bullshit is really annoying! I placed 2 orders when I got my 13 polishes, so probably overpaid around $10, but of course she never refunded it and sent them all in one package. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't mind too much that time, but if it had been just 2-3 polishes, that would've been very annoying.

  	I'll probably continue buying EP if she comes out with some unique shades (multichrome holos), but only if I can score more than 3 in one go, otherwise shipping is just not worth it. But yes, I do agree, Llarowe made the right decision, she doesn't have to stock any brand that gives here more grief than its worth.



BuickMackane said:


> 9 quid shipping for a single bottle is way too much. From what I understand people have to rush straight to checkout in fear of the item selling out so they don't get the chance to add more stuff to their cart and benefit from combined shipping (assuming the restock/release involves more than 1 shade).
> 
> Fair enough, supply and demand, Economics 101. noone's holding them at gunpoint etc. But this is what really gets my goat:
> 
> ...


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> There is carthold on the Enchanted site, I think it's around 10 minutes, but if there's only one polish released, that's fat lot of use anyway. And yes, that "customer's convenience" bullshit is really annoying! I placed 2 orders when I got my 13 polishes, so probably overpaid around $10, but of course *she never refunded it and sent them all in one package*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Multiply that by the number of shipments she did it with. That's a tidy amount in the bank account, not counting the actual profits. It's bad practice, simple as.

  	I hope you get your hands on any future EPs that catch your fancy with little drama


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2013)

Butter London Disco Biscuit. I took this last night shortly after I applied it, so excuse the cuticle mess. I usually only clean up the morning after. Had no time to take one today, we were out at a children's farm park all day and now I've got some tipwear, so that's that.


----------



## MRV (Aug 23, 2013)

Almost jumped off the balcony tonite, but I should soon be the proud owner of 4/6 of the Time to Pretend Collection!


----------



## purplemaren (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and agree with Medgal that I like creme polishes the best.  There, I said it.  I like holos after that, and I'm just not a massive fan of glitter.  I had EdM cosmic forces in my cart today, but didn't get it.  It just didn't appeal to me.  The dior summer colors though, tey are gorgeous.  I think I'm in love with dior cremes.  I couldn't stop staring at Creoles on my nails and today I'm wearing sunnies, and I love it! I don't know I it's been mentioned, but the capeline color that is in Europe is the same number as pasteque (only found it at Macy's online unfortunately) in the us.  That made me happy because its the one I was most attracted to


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2013)

I got 2 Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat polishes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Curious to try this texture!


----------



## Mayflower22 (Aug 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> I got 2 Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat polishes today :flower:   Curious to try this texture!


  I bought the green one weeks ago and have loved it for the summer. Very fun look to it! My exactly professional tho. I kept it for weekends mostly.


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, that is what I expect it to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Mayflower22 said:


> I bought the green one weeks ago and have loved it for the summer.* Very fun look to it! *My exactly professional tho. I kept it for weekends mostly.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 24, 2013)

Lancome Aqua bleu





  	OPI my chihuahua bites


----------



## liba (Aug 24, 2013)

MACina said:


> I got 2 Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat polishes today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've got a few of these - the very pale pink one and the black and white one are particularly cute. However, I think I prefer the China Glaze On the Horizon feathers instead - they're a little less thick and the colors are very tweedy/fallsy.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello everyone  So many beautiful manis from you all ! MEDGAL what a great haul ( thud smiley  ) I am posting from my mobile, so it'a short post. See you soon.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow, that blue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I couldn't sleep, so I was browsing the Douglas site checking out perfumes when I saw they had the YSL fall collection up. They have the Sepia Art shade, which I still haven't seen ANY swatches of (it seems to be a YSL website exclusive in the US). I noticed they only had one left, so yeah... so much for my no buy. I couldn't help it, the fact that it was the last one had me all excited. I hope I'll like it.


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2013)

I have never tried these....maybe I should???


Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MACina (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes, it has been up since Friday.I received Prune Avenue already and placed another order for an eyeshadow palette yesterday.

  	Hope that you will like the polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naynadine said:


> Wow, that blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> crowstoes one tricky pony. Such a pain in theasss to apply. I kind of haté it but it does look pretty.


  	looks gorge!!! sorry to hear it has a sucky formula...I kinda still  want it tho!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, that blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Whoohoo! got some retail therapy after all =)


----------



## Monsy (Aug 25, 2013)

Aqua bleu is out of this world


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I agree! hopefully that woke her up! just not worth stocking/selling  it if she doesn't supply enough to meet demand.
> I wanna hear more about Ozotic polishes, I want to try some more...
> love the snowflake comment lmao!
> Thanks girl
> ...


  	Yeah. I used the voucher that I had saved for Indulge.


----------



## MRV (Aug 25, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Wow, that blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Nice catch! That YSL looks interesting in the bottle. Kind of reminds me of BL La Moss. I have not swatched it either.


----------



## MACina (Aug 25, 2013)

Ooops.....so we both like the same colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	The red and the blue look boring for my liking because they seem NOT to have any glitter and the colors are
  	just meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MRV said:


> *I mean I got all but the blue and red ones.* I don't think they have any shimmer/glitter though.
> 
> 
> DB is lovely! Love the glitter in it.
> ...


----------



## MRV (Aug 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I agree! hopefully that woke her up! just not worth stocking/selling  it if she doesn't supply enough to meet demand.
> I wanna hear more about Ozotic polishes, I want to try some more...
> love the snowflake comment lmao!
> Thanks girl
> ...


  	TY! Somehow I had the need to refresh on Friday and there were (at least) 3 silent restocks! The first time I got The Youth and Time to Pretend. The second time, about 1.5 hours later, Congratulations and Electric Feel, BUT I did a wrong move and my payment process got stuck and I lost my cart!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could not believe my luck and unluck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but kept refreshing. Then about 2 hours later they came up again and I was able to grab the same two I lost! (It was difficult to keep track on what exactly was in the cart though.) I was very careful when checking out. Soon after they took the page down. I used all of my reward points and got 2.5 bottles for free. I asked them to combine the two orders but somehow I don't see that coming. That would be very unfair because they are adding this feature to their pages.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 25, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Yeah. I used the voucher that I had saved for Indulge.


 aww so u didnt get any indulge items? Or is it not out yet there?


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> aww so u didnt get any indulge items? Or is it not out yet there?


  	It's not out yet. I still plan to get the lipstick I wanted.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 25, 2013)

KIMIBOS!!!!  Yay, you're back!!!!! *hugs*  Well, here's a pic of the SH feather tc. I used it over a bright (and I mean really bright!) Kiko np. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This week has been quite hard on my manis - I started to go to the pool regularly (aquacycling and aquafitness for my cardio needs - can't run because of my stupid knees) and my, the chlorine is baaaaaad for polished nails!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had a busy few days as my mum was over here from Hungary and of course the children are still on holiday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a few haul pictures and also a mani picture for you. Firstly my first (of two) Llarowe orders has arrived, I ordered them just over a week ago, so pleased with that. It contained Color Club The Uptown (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Dollish Polish Crystal Empire, Lilypad Lacquer We Are Mint To Be and Picture Polish Shy Violet.





  	The next picture shows today's haul plus the H&M Wintersky polish Lipglossiping blogged about.





  	Finally my current mani, Ozotic 912 Scatter, a pretty purple / gold duochrome with scattered holo. I did 2 coats over black.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a busy few days as my mum was over here from Hungary and of course the children are still on holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 i MUST GET that CC Polish and maybe one of those cool ozotics.  nice haul and mani girl!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 25, 2013)

i went to target today. and i found a new Revlon Polish. its *736 ELUSIVE.* its probably for fall. i didnt see it at cvs and i cant find when i google it. but OMG its Gorgeous. its One of those black base glitters that Revlon does but!!! it has purple and light green mini mini glitters and then Regular Emerald ones! 
  	Ill take pics tomorrow.
  	also i got OPI Gargantuan Green grape. and i dont think i have anything like it. kind of weird i didnt have it already.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a busy few days as my mum was over here from Hungary and of course the children are still on holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	That color club polish! Where has it been all my life??


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 25, 2013)

My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.

  	Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!





  	Shoshanna


----------



## MACina (Aug 25, 2013)

Loveeee it, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> This week has been quite hard on my manis - I started to go to the pool regularly (aquacycling and aquafitness for my cardio needs - can't run because of my stupid knees) and my, the chlorine is baaaaaad for polished nails!


----------



## MACina (Aug 25, 2013)

...thank you so much for sharing these AMAZING pics, honey on boost!

  	They really make me dreaming....BEAUTIFUL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	And I love your manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







honey on boost said:


> My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.
> 
> Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Aug 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.
> Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!
> 
> 
> ...


  	     Nice manis! Shoshana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Beautiful Vacation Pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice manis and gorgeous holiday pictures!



honey on boost said:


> My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.
> 
> Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:


honey on boost said:


> My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.
> 
> Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful manis as always! You must have had an awesome trip. Whale and bear watching and all.


  	A few manis again. First Zoya Solange. Not my favorite sand colorwise perhaps, but some SAs noticed it and one wanted to cuddle them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.





  	And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are gone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel like amputated.





  	DD Into the Groove


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.
> 
> Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful pics! You must have had an amazing holiday!


----------



## Monsy (Aug 26, 2013)

Honey , artful dodger looks amazing on you and I love your [email protected]


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea. It's so cute and I love the stars!


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?  I've been really busy last week, just caught up with this thread but i will spare you all the quoting lol.

  	I've just finished looking at all the gorgeous haul & mani pics, all one by one truly AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Welcome back *Buick* and *Kimibos, *missed you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Hi *Naynadine*, get well soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	LOVE your holiday pictures *honey on boost, *you must have had an amazing time there! 

  	I also managed to add 7 more polishes to my stash. My Enchanted "A Little Fishy Told Me" polish finally came, along with my 5 Takko Lacquer polishes. From the Essie fall collection i bought "The Lace Is On", the store only had the display in with that one polish, the other colors weren't in yet lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will post a pic later on, need to recharge my camera's battery.


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2013)

That is really such a cute mani....I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea. It's so cute and I love the stars!


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2013)

....Hallo Liz!

  	Sorry to hear that you are so busy.....stress is NO fun at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Liz2012 said:


> Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?  I've been really busy last week, just caught up with this thread but i will spare you all the quoting lol.
> 
> I've just finished looking at all the gorgeous haul & mani pics, all one by one truly AMAZING!
> 
> ...


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea. It's so cute and I love the stars!


  	Gorgeous mani Pinkdollface, love the red stars!


----------



## Liz2012 (Aug 26, 2013)

MACina said:


> ....Hallo Liz!
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are so busy.....stress is NO fun at all


  	Hallo MACina! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Yeah tell me about it .. Things have been so hectic, haven't been home much.
  	And of course chasing my 19 month old daughter around the whole day, she's asleep at the moment


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2013)

Ooohhhh, I didn' t know you had a little daughter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Liz2012 said:


> Hallo MACina!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 26, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Gorgeous mani Pinkdollface, love the red stars!


  	Thanks! It's also holding up really well. I applied it 4 days ago and yesterday I went to a themepark (Phantasialand!) and I only have two chips on my left pointer and middle fingers.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Ladies! It really was an amazing trip. I'd recommend it to anyone!




Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea. It's so cute and I love the stars!


  	That's so pretty!! I am in love with white bases and color glitter but those stars make this so different from all the others.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2013)

I actually like your nails shorter (if it matters at all, lol).



Pinkdollface said:


> Here's Who Lives In A Pineapple Under The Sea. It's so cute and I love the stars!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> My recent manis and a few photos from vacation.
> 
> Artful Dodger. I've had this for so long but I've never tried it until the other day. Glad I did!
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous !  The Butter London ones matches with your trip !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Aqua bleu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful manis ! The blue one is amazing ( and I am not a fan of Lancôme as you probably know ), the OPI one is bright, really pretty !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Everyone and a special hello to Kimibos ! Welcome back ! *

  	I don't have swatches ( I know I should try and post them ) but I tried Chanel Rose Moiré
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the hands, it's a delicate shade I  strongly recommand !


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2013)

I've done a bit of damage to my bank account today. Ordered Color Club Port-folio and Layla Butterfly Effect as well as the Zoya Satins set from eBay and then 5 polishes from Ciate as I had a 10% off code.

  	Incidentally my Zoya pixies still haven't arrived, although apparently they have been in the UK for over 2 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if they're stuck at customs, although the seller did agree to mark the customs form with a low value. Also still waiting for my Lilypad Lacquers from Australia, she's promised to resend them, although I haven't heard whether she has or not. Not very lucky with my international orders right now. Having said that, the Llarowe order got here within just a week.


----------



## MRV (Aug 26, 2013)

Ugh, that's so annoying. Hope you'll get your stuff soon.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> *Everyone and a special hello to Kimibos ! Welcome back ! *
> 
> I don't have swatches ( I know I should try and post them ) but I tried Chanel Rose Moiré
> 
> ...


  	    Hello Domi!!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Current Mani: OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is my Find: Revlon Elusive, will be my next mani. im glad revlon came out with something emerald.


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Current Mani: OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


  	It's a lovely green shade, lol " Gargantuan Green Grape " !


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> It's a lovely green shade, lol " Gargantuan Green Grape " !


  	haha yes, crazy name too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes but it's not a " Hulk green ", quite the opposite it's a soft almond green and it looks pretty on you ! OPI and its funny names lol


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2013)

Lovely colours, both the OPI and the Revlon. Hope we get that one here too, unfortunately not every Revlon glitter polish makes it over here.



kimibos said:


> Here is my Find: Revlon Elusive, will be my next mani. im glad revlon came out with something emerald.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

*LLarowe has all Crowstoes in stock!! including Minion!!*


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely colours, both the OPI and the Revlon. Hope we get that one here too, unfortunately not every Revlon glitter polish makes it over here.


  	   i hope the revlon makes it to the uk!!! fingers crossed. im going to check walgreens maybe i can do some cp's.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes! I've just placed an order for 7 Crowstoes polishes (incl. Minion) and got 2 free with my reward points. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> *LLarowe has all Crowstoes in stock!! including Minion!!*


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

M





Anitacska said:


> Yes! I've just placed an order for 7 Crowstoes polishes (incl. Minion) and got 2 free with my reward points. :yahoo: yupiieeeee. Which ones did you get???


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2013)

Minion, Tiki Torch, One Trick Pony, Storms Never Last, Heartless, Maxxed Out and Cheshire.

  	Hope the postman brings me a package or two tomorrow, all this shopping and nothing to show for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







kimibos said:


> Which ones did you get???


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Minion, Tiki Torch, One Trick Pony, Storms Never Last, Heartless, Maxxed Out and Cheshire.   Hope the postman brings me a package or two tomorrow, all this shopping and nothing to show for! :haha:


nice ones. I got minion, bone daddy and shot the butterfly. I left tikkie torch and storm nver last in the wishlist. For next time.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2013)

Well Revlon Elusive is kind of meehhhhh. its a dark matte base. so it needs a top coat for the glitters to be seen. i really wish they had done a jelly base instead!.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn you revlon! maybe te matte finish is going to be better in long nails. im gonna have to wait. pics coming tomorrow. 


_*ORLY SURREAL SWATCHES! *_
http://nerd4nails.blogspot.com/2013/08/orly-fall-2013-collection-surreal.html

  	idont like digital glitter.  but will get rest.


_*CHINA GLAZE AUTUMN NIGHTS!*_
http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2013/08/china-glaze-autumn-nights-part-two.html

http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2013/08/china-glaze-autumn-nights-part-one.html

  	*im going to be skipping this one.


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kimibos said:


> Current Mani: OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh well, I won't mind if we don't get it in the UK then.

  	I think I will skip the entire CG collection and I'm not sure about the Orly one either, may get Angel Rain, but other than that, meh.



kimibos said:


> Well Revlon Elusive is kind of meehhhhh. its a dark matte base. so it needs a top coat for the glitters to be seen. i really wish they had done a jelly base instead!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

I will definitely get Essie For The Twill Of It though: http://nerd4nails.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/essie-2013-fall-collection.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 27, 2013)

I will get some Essie too  Pretty collection!


----------



## Honi (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's Isadora Love Crush, they make some of the best liquid sand/textured nail polishes I've ever tried.


----------



## MRV (Aug 27, 2013)

A snack pic.


----------



## MACina (Aug 27, 2013)

Honi, the mani looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> Here's Isadora Love Crush, they make some of the best liquid sand/textured nail polishes I've ever tried.


----------



## MACina (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow, I love the 3 on the right-hand side (blue, pink/grey and pink/beige).


MRV said:


> A snack pic.


----------



## MRV (Aug 27, 2013)

MACina said:


> Wow, I love the 3 on the right-hand side (blue, pink/grey and pink/beige).


  	They are quite nice!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 27, 2013)

Yay! Tons of mani and haul pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









MRV said:


> A snack pic.


  	New Hares! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I hope Llarowe stock these soon, I gave some reward points I need to spend


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Well Revlon Elusive is kind of meehhhhh. its a dark matte base. so it needs a top coat for the glitters to be seen. i really wish they had done a jelly base instead!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I want the gold ChG. The rest I can skip.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I don't know if they're still around but Ozotics' 500 series linear holos are great. I have 3 or 4 of their multichromes (502-508). The final effect is very pretty but they definitely need a black base. At least the ones I have. I wasn't overly impressed with the scattered holo multichromes because I felt the holo effect distracted from the multichrome.
> Glitter Gal do some beautiful holos too. Light As A Feather is my favourite holo ever.


  	    ok now i have ozotics  912 and 914 in my wishlist! do you have those??


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2013)

here is Revlon Elusive. with one coat of BL horse fertilizer. i couldnt find a good top coat haha. i like it more. its very hard to photograph.


----------



## MACina (Aug 27, 2013)

.....it is soooo pretty!!!!


kimibos said:


> here is Revlon Elusive. with one coat of BL horse fertilizer. i couldnt find a good top coat haha. i like it more. its very hard to photograph.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

So many beautiful manis and hauls. Way too much to respond to individually.






to everyone who's been away.

  	Honey, that looks like an amazing trip.

  	I'm still waiting for my Hares. I hope I also get them today. Llarowe says she plans to restock the new Hares Thursday.

  	I did receive my Beatles/Imagine Collection Enchanteds. They're stunning in the bottle. My Colors by Llarowe order was delayed and just shipped today. I did receive Beat It which I ordered separately in a different order. I must say that I'm very impressed. The formula, brush, color are all excellent. The holo is also very strong and is visible even in dim light. I really can't wait for my big Colors by Llarowe order to get here now. I've previously ordered a bunch of CrowsToes, so I think I'm going to wait before I get more. I still may pick up Absolum/Your Potions Master, Maxxed Out and Gomez because they've been on my to-buy list forever. They sort of got pushed aside for the new summer collection polishes. I also got my A England and Dollish Pollish order. The polishes are lovely, but I'm disappointed with the Dollish Polish misaligned tops again. I'm going to have to make another exchange. 	 	Plus my Ferb, I Know What We're Gonna Do Today polish came in the older bottle when I was expecting it to be in the square bottle.​


----------



## MRV (Aug 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> here is Revlon Elusive. with one coat of BL horse fertilizer. i couldnt find a good top coat haha. i like it more. its very hard to photograph.


  	Vampy! It must be hard to photograph since it's so dark.


----------



## MRV (Aug 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So many beautiful manis and hauls. Way too much to respond to individually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Huh, glad I've got them already. I'm away on Thursday so I would have missed them. BUT, do they put up other Hares, too? Where do they announce atm - I don't seen them on the regular page, FB or email??


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

Some quick haul pics.






  	Enchanted Polish
  	ROW 1: Octopus's Garden, Across the Universe, Magical Mystery Tour
  	ROW 2: Hey Jude, Mean Mr. Mustard, I Am The Walrus, Seven Nation Army






  	A England Merlin, ​King Arthur, Dorian Gray, ​Lancelot, ​Perceval​ 

  	I forgot to say that I also ordered some Takkos yesterday. I got
  	Heads Will Roll
  	Kiss the Sky


To Infinity And Beyond​


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Huh, glad I've got them already. I'm away on Thursday so I would have missed them. BUT, do they put up other Hares, too? Where do they announce atm - I don't seen them on the regular page, FB or email??


	Someone asked the question on FB and Llarowe responded to it. I'm sure an official announcement in email and on the website will go out soon. I hope other Hare's will be restocked. The question was specifically asking about the new Hares, so that's all she mentioned in her answer.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hmm, yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Darling Diva it is! So far I've paid zero attention to Darling Diva (the name irks me for some reason). Sigh. I have to check some out now.

  	It's not the best time for a NP webshop to move its operations to the UK is it? Even if they do find a way to ship stuff outside the UK it's going to be expensive. I fear that our SE adventures are over. Ah well, it was beautiful while it lasted


----------



## jennyap (Aug 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Some quick haul pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Another lovely haul!

  	I missed out on the A-England sale here, too busy and too poor lol. Mainly because I just ordered almost the whole OPI San Francisco collection (everything but 2 of the sands) First time I've gone crazy like that, but I wanted most of them and it was cheaper to buy the collection than just the ones I wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Speaking of A-England, I've just put on Rose Bower tonight, and oh my it is another beauty from them. Pics soon!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 27, 2013)

And some other manis:



 



  	Essie Full Steam Ahead. So far it's maybe my favourite on my nails from that collection. The colour IRL is somewhere in between the 2 pics



 

 



  	Models Own Hayley's Comet. I always apply my np in the evening/under artificial light, and initially I didn't think I was going to like this, it looked so orange/brown. But in daylight, OMG love. It's a total chameleon, almost impossible to describe, and I couldn't stop looking at it. 





  	Boots No7 Paradise Love


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *ok now i have ozotics  912 and 914 in my wishlist! do you have those??*
> 
> It's the 912 I'm wearing in the pictures above! I also have soem pictures of the 914, will have a look around.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

Firstly Ozotic 532


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

Ozotic 914 Scatter


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely manis Jenny! I have Hayley's Comet and haven't worn it yet, it's gorgeous. Wonder what it would look like on a black base?



jennyap said:


> And some other manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm getting really annoyed now with my international orders. Just had a message from the eBay store I ordered Layla Butterfly Effect and CC Port-folio that the CC polish is back ordered and they've refunded me for it, but they didn't bother refunding the extra shipping cost (over $2 extra for a second bottle), plus I actually would've liked to wait until they had the CC in stock so I don't have to fork out for another shipping charge from the US! Argh!

  	Also, I've started a Paypal dispute with Lilypad Lacquers because Paypal will only refund me if I start a dispute within 45 days of the original payment date, and I put in the message that this is just to cover my back in case the second package never arrives either. She messaged me asking if I have just started a dispute and she had promised to resend and has done so, so why am I disputing it? We're talking about 95 AUD here, I really don't want to be out of pocket, she has 20 more days until I have to claim the money back and I have already explained, so why the attack??? I guess I won't be ordering directly from her again.

  	Oh and still no Zoya Pixies.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the upside, my Ciate order should arrive tomorrow, hope I don't miss the delivery as I'll be out all afternoon. Knowing my luck it will come just after I'd left.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ozotic 914 Scatter


	All very pretty. It would be nice if the Ozotics were more opaque to where you didn't need to layer them over black.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm getting really annoyed now with my international orders. Just had a message from the eBay store I ordered Layla Butterfly Effect and CC Port-folio that the CC polish is back ordered and they've refunded me for it, but they didn't bother refunding the extra shipping cost (over $2 extra for a second bottle), plus I actually would've liked to wait until they had the CC in stock so I don't have to fork out for another shipping charge from the US! Argh!
> 
> Also, I've started a Paypal dispute with Lilypad Lacquers because Paypal will only refund me if I start a dispute within 45 days of the original payment date, and I put in the message that this is just to cover my back in case the second package never arrives either. She messaged me asking if I have just started a dispute and she had promised to resend and has done so, so why am I disputing it? We're talking about 95 AUD here, I really don't want to be out of pocket, she has 20 more days until I have to claim the money back and I have already explained, so why the attack??? I guess I won't be ordering directly from her again.
> 
> ...


	Sorry to hear you're having issues with your orders. I'm surprised Lilypad Lacquers even shipped to you in the first place since she's based in Australia. I thought Australia had strict guidelines about shipping nail polish outside of the country. I'm guessing that's why you may have a problem with that order.  I hope everything gets worked out soon and that you get your stuff. You've been waiting a long time!

  	I'm noticing your avatar. Where'd you get your face painted? Did I miss that post? It's cute.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ozotic 914 Scatter


  	   thanks for the pics hun. im definetely getting them sometime later. lets hope i dont get hooked.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

I've just finished a mani with Colors by Llarowe Beat It. I was planning to paint my nails with something else, but I couldn't resist wearing it after swatching it on my nails. It's gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Can't stop staring at my nails. I'm no holo expert, but I think I'm in love with the brand. Anitacska, I can't wait to hear your thoughts about the Llarowe polishes after you wear one since you're a holo expert. I hope it's sunny tomorrow so I can take pics.

  	I must say that I really do like the Glisten & Glow HK Girl top coat. It works great with holos. I'm undecided about the Glisten & Glow Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat. I can't tell what the benefits are to using it over other base coats. It also gets a little stringy as I apply it. I'm not sure if that's just something sticky base coats do?


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2013)

HARE Washed Ashore. A totallll beautyy. Im Vglad i got it. Perfect peachy pink. Very dreamy. 3 coats no basecoat or topcoat.:eyelove:


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *I've just finished a mani with Colors by Llarowe Beat It. I was planning to paint my nails with something else, but I couldn't resist wearing it after swatching it on my nails. It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ohh PLEASE CC stop it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i havent jump into the colors by Ll wagon! Enjoy your mani!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh PLEASE CC stop it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	If all of Llarowe's polishes are this great, I will be of no help to you. Beat It is the first and only one I've tried and it's fantastic in my opinion. You have to try at least one.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This is so, so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	ill order Smooth criminal if there is another pre-sale. Shame on that delivery man!!


----------



## purplemaren (Aug 27, 2013)

YSL Gris underground.  Love it.  I ordered some colors by llarowe polishes sat.  I'm excited


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> YSL Gris underground. Love it. I ordered some colors by llarowe polishes sat. I'm excited


  	This one is on my list! I keep getting distracted by all the indie restocks. I need to make sure I pick it up. And I'd love to hear what you think about the Llarowe polishes, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ill order Smooth criminal if there is another pre-sale. Shame on that delivery man!!


  	I think there's another sale next month. I know I'm getting more.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like I was wrong. My Hares were delivered and I have them now. They're even prettier in person. There was no delivery notice in my mail box when I checked it this evening, so it must've been delivered afterwards. I was checking my tracking for an update and the status shows as delivered. I couldn't wait until tomorrow and had to get them now.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 27, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> YSL Gris underground. Love it. I ordered some colors by llarowe polishes sat. I'm excited


  	Very pretty! Reminds me of one of my favorite colors from Zoya called Caitlin. I wonder how the two compare.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 27, 2013)

Did anyone else order any of the new Diors? (well sorta new) I couldn't help but order Nuit and already have Trafalgar from the Les Rogues collection.

  	Here's a swatch. It looks like a lot of other vamps but I love vampy colors so I can never have enough.

  	http://caroline.metromode.se/2013/06/11/nuit-1947/


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 28, 2013)

I received my YSL Sepia Art today. To me it looks a bit different than the promo pic, it's more cooltoned. It's basically just a dark purple.
  	I probably should've bought Chanel Accessoire instead, which is more what I was looking for. I'll probably end up with it anyway.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 28, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I received my YSL Sepia Art today. To me it looks a bit different than the promo pic, it's more cooltoned. It's basically just a dark purple.
> I probably should've bought Chanel Accessoire instead, which is more what I was looking for. I'll probably end up with it anyway.


  	I thought Sepia Art was a red polish. I still plan to pick it up anyway.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 28, 2013)

It's cloudy and rainy today, but I took a mani pic anyway. Beat It is a charcoal grey holo with a blue tint. Application was like buttah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Colors by Llarowe Beat It


----------



## MACina (Aug 28, 2013)

.....wow, sooooooooooo beautiful, CartoonChic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> It's cloudy and rainy today, but I took a mani pic anyway. Beat It is a charcoal grey holo with a blue tint. Application was like buttah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's cloudy and rainy today, but I took a mani pic anyway. Beat It is a charcoal grey holo with a blue tint. Application was like buttah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gorgeous


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What collection is that polish from? I'm out of the loop with my high-ends.
> 
> 
> 
> *I thought Sepia Art was a red polish.* I still plan to pick it up anyway.


  	Yup, me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kind of weird. I looked at the promo pic again after looking at the bottle, and now the pics seem more purple to me. I could've sworn it looked more red before. Now I'm wondering what I was thinking and why I was expecting a red polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi ladies!! hope you are all well, I have a little catching up to do I see, but I wanted to post first. Its been a rough few days for me, last week my mom's bf son committed suicide. he was a troubled young man, and it was a very tragic death. I never got a chance to meet him, but I was still there for my mom and her bf. I have some other stuff going on that are bringing me down. Prince hasn't returned, and I still have hope that he is out there trying to get back home. But I have to accept that he probably isn't going to come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	That's why I haven't been on as much, but np is what I lose myself in so that's why I am back!

*I would like to thank our AMAZING PERSONAL SHOPPING NINJA CC!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*She is truly amazing and was able to snag me FOUR Enchanted polishes last week!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

  	She was able to get me Kids, Time to Pretend, Across the Universe and Castle on a cloud! I feel content with my small collection , I will have 4 with White Castles and 4 with Black Castles ( that's my OCD lol). I still want Mr. Burgundy, but I may settle for Lilypad Lacquer in True Blood instead!

  	I used my Llarowe points to get some picture polishes last week Focus and Starry Night, so I only paid like 4 dollars for them. There is still a few picture polishes left on my list, but I am almost done...... I think lol.

  	I want to get a Hare polish tomorrow, I was gonna try n get 2 but I just ordered a new liptar with a groupon deal I got! $5 for a $10 giftcard to Sephora!

  	the only hares I have on my list are flight of the flamingos and midsummer night, don't know which one I want more!! =/ 

  	The rite Aid next to my house is closing so I got a few polishes, Sinful Colors Thimbleberry and Maybelline holo Blue Blaze.

  	Last week at Ulta I got NOPI gumdrops in My Cherry Amour and Orly surreals Angel Rain.

  	At target last night I got Maybelline LE  vintage leather polishes in Lasting Lilac and Plush Plum ( they remind me of Illamasquas Raindrops polish!!).

  	I believe that is all..... now to catch up with everyone!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 28, 2013)

Liz2012 said:


> Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?  I've been really busy last week, just caught up with this thread but i will spare you all the quoting lol.
> 
> I've just finished looking at all the gorgeous haul & mani pics, all one by one truly AMAZING!
> 
> ...


  	This thread moves to fast lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> A snack pic.


  	ok now I want the second to last on the right, which one was that? ughhh lol just when I thought I had them all! =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 28, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> YSL Gris underground. Love it. I ordered some colors by llarowe polishes sat. I'm excited


  	very pretty! not too into grey , but I saw a post with this polish and the Nars one...both different but I liked the nars one better for me...which polishes did u get from LLarowe?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's cloudy and rainy today, but I took a mani pic anyway. Beat It is a charcoal grey holo with a blue tint. Application was like buttah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Gorg!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2013)

Purplemaren, you're my NP twin!!!  Creme NP will always hold a very special place in my heart---and on my nails!!! 





That said, I'm trying to spice it up 
              with glitter top coats but so far that's just been for an accent nail on each hand. I adore the Dior summers---Sunnies is my fav with Pasteque running a very 
              close second!


CartoonChic said:


> It's cloudy and rainy today, but I took a mani pic anyway. Beat It is a charcoal grey holo with a blue tint. Application was like buttah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Aug 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that on you Kimibos!!!! _*thanks*_!
> Gorgeous shade of green Kimibos!  Looks great on your nails
> 
> 
> ...


 _Med you needd some hares. im pretty sure you would love Washes ashore, its the perfect peachy pink with some nice bluish glitters. they just glow. _


----------



## purplemaren (Aug 28, 2013)

@Medgal: woohoo, creme polish twins! @naughtyp: I got dirty Diana, good fortune, in the navy, and flip flop fantasy.  I really want smooth criminal and beat it.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> glad you got them!  *       what is a Gelous topcoat?? is it a brand? i may need that.      Hare Washed Ashore is sold out at the etsy store but LLarowe is going to have it available tomorrow. 8/29. * _[COLOR=FF0000]*Thursday, August 29th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be launching the following lines: *_ [/COLOR]​ _*Hare Polish - restock and new colors*_ ​ _*Jindie Nails - restock and new colors*_ ​ _*Picture Polish/Ozotic - restock*_ ​ _     Sorry you didnt like the polish. i couldnt find swatches in google. weird. just use the heck out of it in the fall. haha _ _Nice one! your nails are looking good too._ _Girl sorry that you are going through all those things. i feel so sad about little prince. i just cant even imagine how you are feeling. _ _im glad that nail polish and some makeup is helping you. Congrats on all those Enchanteds. _ _you have hauled some nice polishes! butttttttt you need all the new hares!!! sorry!!!! _ _     Gargantuan green 2 coats. You got some Surreals ALready!!! WTH PICSSSSS i want PICS! _    _Med you needd some hares. im pretty sure you would love Washes ashore, its the perfect peachy pink with some nice bluish glitters. they just glow. _


  Yay! Looks like I asked right on time. I'm still recovering from shoulder surgery today so hopefully I'm not sleeping when they release tomorrow.  I hate how the pain pills knock me out.   And Gelous is a really thick topcoat they sell at Sally's. I always use it on my lynnderella's and other chunky glitters. It smooths it right out. You can also use it with nail art to even out the look. It doesn't dry fast so I always slap a coat of seche or something comparable on top. I'm too impatient to wait for it to dry on its own.  





Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]Purplemaren, you're my NP twin!!!  Creme NP will always hold a very special place in my heart---and on my nails!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:haha: That said, I'm trying to spice it up[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]              with glitter top coats but so far [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that's just been for an accent nail on each hand. I adore the Dior summers---Sunnies is my fav with Pasteque running a very[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]              close second![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     I like the colors MACina---can't wait to see your manis![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Monsy, you select the most stunning colors---just beautiful![/COLOR]            [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Dominique[/COLOR]:bouquet:   [COLOR=0000FF]     You're absolutely right Naughtyp!  I've been busy the past 5 days or so with stuff far less fun than NP & makeup----I hate when that happens!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I love that on you Kimibos!!!![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Love your avatar Anitacska----looks like a beautiful butterfly landed softly on your face!  Amazing haul and beautiful mani[/COLOR]:eyelove:    [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Wow MRV---That Solange is vibrant.  DD Into the Groove is really pretty too.  Frankly, your nails look amazing at both lengths![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     PDF this is just SUPER CUTE!  So whimsical---I love it![/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Liz-----a true NPA for squeezing in a great haul!!![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Dominique, based on your recommendation, I'm looking out for when Chanel Rose Moiré releases here![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]     Nice haulage Anitacska!  I hope the shipping issues get resolved soon![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]     Gorgeous shade of green Kimibos!  Looks great on your nails:eyelove: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Gee, the Revlon is _really_ nice too!  Great find!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     Interesting colors![/COLOR]             [COLOR=0000FF] Very nice Honi!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:        [COLOR=0000FF]Love them all MRV, but the peach one sent my heart all a flutter[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]     I like it Kimibos!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     Isn't that the truth CC, but I thought I'd take advantage of the fact that multi-quote was working.  Amazing haul there!  I hope all is well![/COLOR]


  I didn't get the fall colors but I sure was tempted. They look so good on other people but I'm not sure ill love it.. And at the price of dior I don't want to take any chances.   I received a newsletter today from my rep saying they are coming out with a new color for Dillard's. it looks very similar to the color I bought last year wih the anselmreyle collection. I'm going to double check the numbers tomorrow when I feel better.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's cloudy and rainy today, but I took a mani pic anyway. Beat It is a charcoal grey holo with a blue tint. Application was like buttah. :eyelove:   Colors by Llarowe Beat It


  Oh no. If this is still available it might jump into my cart too lol


----------



## MACina (Aug 28, 2013)

Honey on boost, so good to see you on here.I hope that you are not having too much pain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






honey on boost said:


>


----------



## Anneri (Aug 29, 2013)

Did anyone buy polishes from Beautyzone (on ebay) recently? I seem to remember that their shipping fees to Europe became more expensive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that true? Or did my imagination make this up?


----------



## Anneri (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry dp!


----------



## lyseD (Aug 29, 2013)

Any suggestions for a dupe of Dior camel??

  	Thank you




  	image from fashion polish


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 29, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Yay! Looks like I asked right on time. I'm still recovering from shoulder surgery today so hopefully I'm not sleeping when they release tomorrow.  I hate how the pain pills knock me out.   And Gelous is a really thick topcoat they sell at Sally's. I always use it on my lynnderella's and other chunky glitters. It smooths it right out. You can also use it with nail art to even out the look. It doesn't dry fast so I always slap a coat of seche or something comparable on top. I'm too impatient to wait for it to dry on its own. I didn't get the fall colors but I sure was tempted. They look so good on other people but I'm not sure ill love it.. And at the price of dior I don't want to take any chances.   I received a newsletter today from my rep saying they are coming out with a new color for Dillard's. it looks very similar to the color I bought last year wih the anselmreyle collection. I'm going to double check the numbers tomorrow when I feel better.


  Oww shoulder surgery? That sounds painful, hope u have a speedy recovery!!!   





purplemaren said:


> @Medgal: woohoo, creme polish twins! @naughtyp: I got dirty Diana, good fortune, in the navy, and flip flop fantasy.  I really want smooth criminal and beat it.


 ohhhh I love and want all of throws! Plus smooth criminal


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 29, 2013)

kimibos said:


> glad you got them!         _what is a Gelous topcoat?? is it a brand? i may need that. _ _    Hare Washed Ashore is sold out at the etsy store but LLarowe is going to have it available tomorrow. 8/29. _ _[COLOR=FF0000]*Thursday, August 29th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be launching the following lines: *_ [/COLOR]​ _*Hare Polish - restock and new colors*_ ​ _*Jindie Nails - restock and new colors*_ ​ _*Picture Polish/Ozotic - restock*_ ​ _     Sorry you didnt like the polish. i couldnt find swatches in google. weird. just use the heck out of it in the fall. haha _ _Nice one! your nails are looking good too._ _Girl sorry that you are going through all those things. i feel so sad about little prince. i just cant even imagine how you are feeling. _ _im glad that nail polish and some makeup is helping you. Congrats on all those Enchanteds. _ _you have hauled some nice polishes! butttttttt you need all the new hares!!! sorry!!!! _ _     Gargantuan green 2 coats. You got some Surreals ALready!!! WTH PICSSSSS i want PICS! _    _Med you needd some hares. im pretty sure you would love Washes ashore, its the perfect peachy pink with some nice bluish glitters. they just glow. _


 Thanks Hun... I have to stay busy cuz as soon as I'm alone I tear  up ;( te worst is not knowing what happened to him. He has always been an indoor/outdoor cat, it doesn't make any sense ;(  I had read  that OPI GGG was a nightmare but I'm going to get it someday. Like next year lol  I ordered flight of the flamingos this morning and then it was sold out I feel lucky I snagged te last one probably lol. Llarowe made the choice for me since midsummer night  wasn't in stock. I wasn't online right away, so I do t kno if that color was or will be restocked.  Your right, I need the whole set lol  And med yes Hare is a good polish, that gets restocked frequently , nothing like the enchanteds!  Oh yes I got some of the surreals from ulta even tho they don't have an actual display they were bothe hidden amongst the perm orlys on both occasions that I found them. I need hail pics I haven't been doing those that much, just Mani pics. Which I think I'll post in a few lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello! I've had a couple of very busy days and was out last night, but I've managed to take some sneaky mani/pedi and haul pictures.

  	Firstly, my last summer pedi, I've decided to do something nice and bright, so I went for neon orange! It's Color Club Wham! Pow! It's actually even more neon especially in dusk / low light.





  	I also did my nails with a bright yellow polish (Color Club Almost Famous), but as I don't like cremes on their own, I topped it with Sephora Purple Jewelry which is rainbow coloured flakies (but not purple). I don't really like the result, some black spots appeared after I'd done the topcoat, I think the CC polish had bubbles in it or something. It's also a bit too runny, so pooled quite badly and 2 coats was already pretty thick. Eh. But there's a gorgeous green shade in that (Poptastic) set, so I'll try that tomorrow with some glitter on top I think.









  	Now onto hauls. These are the polishes that arrived yesterday. 2 MeiMei orders and my Ciate order.





  	From Ciate I got: Love Letter, Antique Brooch, Monte Carlo, The Hamptons and Heirloom.





  	From MeiMei I got Darling Diva Persephone, Bad Girl, Black Cat Lacquer Peacocky, Girly Bits Smurf Dance and Heirloom, Emily de Molly Falling Skies, Turbulence, Cool, Calm and Collected, Land of Confusion, Indigo Flow, Amazonia and On Edge.





  	Today I ordered 6 Picture Polishes from Llarowe. I am ashamed of myself...


----------



## kimibos (Aug 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! I've had a couple of very busy days and was out last night, but I've managed to take some sneaky mani/pedi and haul pictures.
> Firstly, my last summer pedi, I've decided to do something nice and bright, so I went for neon orange! It's Color Club Wham! Pow! It's actually even more neon especially in dusk / low light.
> 
> 
> ...


  	   Wow that is some Summer PEdi!  All your new polishes look amazing! sorry about the LL picture polish haul, im sure you are going to love them tho.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 29, 2013)

Soo  LLarowe has Hare nail polishes at $12 now. like $1 more than 2 days ago. they are still $10 at the hare etsy shop. i wonder if nikole is going to increase the prices at the shop too. but then if hers go up is LLarowe going to keep increasing for no reason again?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 29, 2013)

Lilypadlacquer Blooming Violets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 China Glaze Highlight of my Summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Color Club Age of Aquarius 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted polish A little fishy told me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a shot of ALFTM in the pool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Picture polish Jade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A England Fated Prince ( sob!! ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Illamasqua Mottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Color Club Beyond


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


  	I love all the props. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CG Highlight of my Summer looks great.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 29, 2013)

Gorgeous Manis Naughtyp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a little fishy told me is my fav.
  	 one question. how good is that Banalg?? im always looking for the next best lotion pain reliever.


----------



## honey on boost (Aug 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


  	They are all gorgeous! The first one is my favorite


----------



## MACina (Aug 29, 2013)

Loveeeeeeeee all your manis, Naughtyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


----------



## MACina (Aug 29, 2013)

I am very glad to hear that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hopefully it will heal soon so that you can move your shoulder without pain again!


honey on boost said:


> Thank you both! *The pain is not too too bad.* I've been icing it a lot and trying not to move it too much. *Luckily he didn't have to cut it completely open he was able to repair everything with just 3 incisions.*
> 
> 
> That pedi looks awesome! I love that color for summer.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

Naughtyp, I'm so very sorry for these hardships that you and your family are experiencing.  I'm thinking of you and hope that things get better soon.  I'm glad 
     NP can be a bit of a bright spot for you at this time.


Naughtyp said:


> Hi ladies!! hope you are all well, I have a little catching up to do I see, but I wanted to post first. Its been a rough few days for me, last week my mom's bf son committed suicide. he was a troubled young man, and it was a very tragic death. I never got a chance to meet him, but I was still there for my mom and her bf. I have some other stuff going on that are bringing me down. Prince hasn't returned, and I still have hope that he is out there trying to get back home. But I have to accept that he probably isn't going to come back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> @naughtyp: I got dirty Diana, good fortune, in the navy, and flip flop fantasy. I really want smooth criminal and beat it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

Shoulder surgery huh, HOB!  That's a long recovery.  Did you start PT?  If possible, take a pain pill/even just something OTC that works for you _before_ your PT sessions.  Feel better!!!


Anitacska said:


> I also did my nails with a bright yellow polish (Color Club Almost Famous), but as I don't like cremes on their own, I topped it with Sephora Purple Jewelry which is rainbow coloured flakies (but not purple). I don't really like the result, some black spots appeared after I'd done the topcoat, I think the CC polish had bubbles in it or something. It's also a bit too runny, so pooled quite badly and 2 coats was already pretty thick. Eh. But there's a gorgeous green shade in that (Poptastic) set, so I'll try that tomorrow with some glitter on top I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






AWESOME haul!  Absolutely beautiful NPs!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beautiful manis Naughtyp!!!


Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2013)

I keep forgetting to reply to this. My daughter (aged 12) used me as a test subject for her first attempt of face painting and this is the result. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is very artistic, loves drawing and is very good at it as well. 



CartoonChic said:


> Sorry to hear you're having issues with your orders. I'm surprised Lilypad Lacquers even shipped to you in the first place since she's based in Australia. I thought Australia had strict guidelines about shipping nail polish outside of the country. I'm guessing that's why you may have a problem with that order.  I hope everything gets worked out soon and that you get your stuff. You've been waiting a long time!
> I'm noticing your avatar. Where'd you get your face painted? Did I miss that post? It's cute.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm sure I will! It's the morning after the night before and I'm not ashamed anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so bad.



Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


----------



## Honi (Aug 30, 2013)

Today's mani is Boom boom room from Essie summer neons. It's not partularly neon but I felt it was one of the better from the collection when it came to formula. This is three layers, mega shine top coat and no white base coat like they suggest (Too much time, no patience for that..  )


----------



## MACina (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, she did a GREAT job.Stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anitacska said:


> I keep forgetting to reply to this. *My daughter (aged 12) used me as a test subject for her first attempt of face painting and this is the result.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you! I'll pass it on!



Medgal07 said:


> Shoulder surgery huh, HOB!  That's a long recovery.  Did you start PT?  If possible, take a pain pill/even just something OTC that works for you _before_ your PT sessions.  Feel better!!!
> 
> *     Oh look at those cute little feet!  Love the neon on your toes and that yellow is insanely beautiful!!!*
> 
> ...


  	Well, still no Zoya pixies, but at least eBay/Paypal have now refunded me, so I shall see about reordering them from a different seller.


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 30, 2013)

I just read on MACKarrie that the Armani polishes will be 27 Euro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I'm skipping now.


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I keep forgetting to reply to this. My daughter (aged 12) used me as a test subject for her first attempt of face painting and this is the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No way this is her first attempt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Awesome job


----------



## Honi (Aug 30, 2013)

I got the entire Mariah Carey for OPI holiday collection today, I'm having major issues figuring out what end to start from. So many pretty polishes!


----------



## MACina (Aug 30, 2013)

Whoa, amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Honi said:


> *I got the entire Mariah Carey for OPI holiday collection today,* I'm having major issues figuring out what end to start from. So many pretty polishes!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 30, 2013)

Honi said:


> I got the entire Mariah Carey for OPI holiday collection today, I'm having major issues figuring out what end to start from. So many pretty polishes!


	Why, with swatches of everything for your fellow NPAs Honi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Easy! (Jk, but you knwo that, righ?)

  	I've been absent from this thread for a while and now I don't know where to start! (One reason for this? My nails are naked. NAKED! I can't wrap my head around that concept. But my nails are just so weak right now that every household appliance is a potential source for desaster. I'm so sick of this, so I decided to give a new hardener a try and they proclaim, of course, that you only see results aver two weeks of continual use. Well, I'll try.)

  	Naynadine, I saw the Armani nps today and while they're nice and the LE shades are extra nice, I don't think they're worth that price.

  	HOB, I hope your shoulder heals well and quickly! Must be a bother, not being able to use one's arm! Your vacation pics look absolutely stunning.

  	Anitacska, wow, I'm really impressed by your daughter's skills! Amazing!

  	Naughtyp, so sorry for all those catastrophes your family has to endure lately. You're in my thoughts!

  	I'm on the verge of ordering the new OPI and CG collections but can't make up my mind about which colours I really want and which ones are really unique. Any input is appreciated! I'm thinking about the CG foils (gold and silver), but am afraid that they're close to Chanel Graphite and Delight. Also I'm thinking about Muir Muir and Haven't the foggiest (again, possibel Chanel dupe?) and Peace & Love - but maybe that's a dupe of the new Essie? Help?


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm on the verge of ordering the new OPI and CG collections but can't make up my mind about which colours I really want and which ones are really unique. Any input is appreciated! I'm thinking about the CG foils (gold and silver), but am afraid that they're close to Chanel Graphite and Delight. Also I'm thinking about Muir Muir and Haven't the foggiest (again, possibel Chanel dupe?) and Peace & Love - but maybe that's a dupe of the new Essie? Help?


  	  same here anneri. im waiting for 8to8beauty to stock the new orlys. i want Colot clubs and even the new seche colors. the fall collection, they are cremes but look so good. 
  	  from zoya im waiting for a sale to get all those nice fall sands. then OPI is just out of control. i dont even know what ill get. Tooo manyyy collections at once. and the mariah holiday collection is around already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	  Do get Muir Muir on the wall. it looks crazy beautiful for fall. im getting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i dont know about the essie vs opi duochrome. maybe the essie one is more pigmented. ? the opi one looks darker.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2013)

My Llarowe orders shipped. i hope they are here by tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	From Crowstoes: 
  	Minion 
  	Bone Daddy
  	Shot the Butterfly

  	and my first Cadillac-quers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Where the Wild Things are
  	I wish i was the moon
  	Once more with Feeling. 

  	any thoughts on Cadillacquer ladies? which ones do you have, like?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2013)

Just a head's up, Llarowe is releasing the last Enchanted stock, she'll be selling them as Enchanted Mystery Bags (under the grab bag section), you won't know which colour you get and it's only one per person. She's also restocking some of the Colors by Llarowe polishes. Supposed to be up within the next hour.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just a head's up, Llarowe is releasing the last Enchanted stock, she'll be selling them as Enchanted Mystery Bags (under the grab bag section), you won't know which colour you get and it's only one per person. She's also restocking some of the Colors by Llarowe polishes. Supposed to be up within the next hour.


  	thanks girl. i may give them a shot once. where is that section of the site? i may get smooth criminal if its available.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2013)

I see the Colors by LL. but the Enchanted mystery thingie is no where to be seen.

  	edit:: Well i found it, it says out of stock, but i dont know if it ever went live.? no info on facebook or twitter.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 30, 2013)

. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hare *Mad Chill *2 coats over 1 coat of Finger paints Inklot blue. - its so hard to capture the aqua/light blue glitters. its Gorgeous. not what i expected. *Neon Palm*  2 coats over 1 coat of Zoya Bevin. i think Bevin is the perfect base. this polish has to many glitters, i dont think layering is a good idea. 3 coats of it would give no green tint and lots of glitter overload.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 30, 2013)

I've missed a lot over the last couple of days. I'll have to catch up tomorrow. Just popping on here to say I got one of the mystery Enchanted polishes and a bunch of Llarowe polishes. After Beat It, I'm hooked. I haven't even received my other 2 Colors by Llarowe orders yet and I'm already ordering more.

  	Colors by Llarowe


 Black Gold, Texas Tea 
 Zipper 
 Burnt Sugar 
 Shy-Ann 
 Ebony and Emeralds 
 Little Red Corvette 
 Trouble 
 Vamp 
 Young Grasshoppa 
 This Girl is on Fire...HELP!!! 
 Rare Bear 
 
  	kimibos, those Hares are gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mad Chill is different than I expected, too. I like it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## MACina (Aug 30, 2013)

....gorgeous manis, kimibos!!!


kimibos said:


> *Neon Palm* 2 coats over 1 coat of Zoya Bevin. i think Bevin is the perfect base. this polish has to many glitters, i dont think layering is a good idea. 3 coats of it would give no green tint and lots of glitter overload.


----------



## Honi (Aug 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Why, with swatches of everything for your fellow NPAs Honi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	LOL! Well its 18 polishes, I started swatching yesterday and im not halfway through yet lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]Purplemaren, you're my NP twin!!!  Creme NP will always hold a very special place in my heart---and on my nails!!! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]:haha: That said, I'm trying to spice it up[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]              with glitter top coats but so far [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that's just been for an accent nail on each hand. I adore the Dior summers---Sunnies is my fav with Pasteque running a very[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]              close second![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     I like the colors MACina---can't wait to see your manis![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Monsy, you select the most stunning colors---just beautiful![/COLOR]            [COLOR=0000FF]Thank you Dominique[/COLOR]:bouquet:   [COLOR=0000FF]     You're absolutely right Naughtyp!  I've been busy the past 5 days or so with stuff far less fun than NP & makeup----I hate when that happens!!!:haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     I love that on you Kimibos!!!![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Love your avatar Anitacska----looks like a beautiful butterfly landed softly on your face!  Amazing haul and beautiful mani[/COLOR]:eyelove:    [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Wow MRV---That Solange is vibrant.  DD Into the Groove is really pretty too.  Frankly, your nails look amazing at both lengths![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     PDF this is just SUPER CUTE!  So whimsical---I love it![/COLOR]        [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Liz-----a true NPA for squeezing in a great haul!!![/COLOR]       [COLOR=0000FF]     Dominique, based on your recommendation, I'm looking out for when Chanel Rose Moiré releases here![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]     Nice haulage Anitacska!  I hope the shipping issues get resolved soon![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]     Gorgeous shade of green Kimibos!  Looks great on your nails:eyelove: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     Gee, the Revlon is _really_ nice too!  Great find!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     Interesting colors![/COLOR]             [COLOR=0000FF] Very nice Honi!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:        [COLOR=0000FF]Love them all MRV, but the peach one sent my heart all a flutter[/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]     I like it Kimibos!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]     Isn't that the truth CC, but I thought I'd take advantage of the fact that multi-quote was working.  Amazing haul there!  I hope all is well![/COLOR]


 what have u been up to med? Hope everything is ok!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I love all the props.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thank you! I Try to keep it interesting lol  It is an awesome color I loved it on my toes


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous Manis Naughtyp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you  I can't pic a fav but its prob the first one (LL blooming violets).  The banalg smells good but works about as we'll as any other topical. My moms Chiro gave it to her , but she doesn't use it lol. i use it on my lower back and my neck. I also have a stronger one but I need like gloves for it , it makes my hands numb lol.


----------



## Honi (Aug 31, 2013)

Essie Summer Neon collection round-up! Boom Boom Room, Saturday Disco fever and DJ, Play that Song are my favs!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you both! The pain is not too too bad. I've been icing it a lot and trying not to move it too much. Luckily he didn't have to cut it completely open he was able to repair everything with just 3 incisions.   That pedi looks awesome! I love that color for summer.  Great haul too! I can't get over how cute the ciate bottles are I think it's the little bows.  Thank you! I was able to get it!! Funny story I set my alarm clock after taking my pain pill and I set it for two hours before not after the release! So I was up four hours before the release hitting refresh until I realized It wasn't time yet :haha:  I also wanted midnight summers and pegasus but those didn't restock   They are all gorgeous! The first one is my favorite :eyelove:


 thank you honey  if I had to pick, that one is my fav too lol I'm glad u aren't in too much pain, hope ur mani will last until u feel well enough to do a polish change


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Honi said:


> Essie Summer Neon collection round-up! Boom Boom Room and DJ, Saturday Disco fever and Play that Song are my favs!


 now I'm mad I passes on boom boom pow! Maybe I can still find it  beautiful pics!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> Loveeeeeeeee all your manis, Naughtyp :eyelove:


 thank you macina!  I'm happy to share with my NPAs!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :support: [COLOR=0000FF]Naughtyp, I'm so very sorry for these hardships that you and your family are experiencing.  I'm thinking of you and hope that things get better soon.  I'm glad[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]     NP can be a bit of a bright [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]spot for you at this time.[/COLOR]


 thank you med this means a lot to me


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2013)

....loveeeeee all these colors!

  	Gorgeous manis, Honi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Reminds me that I have to use the ones I got from this collection again....


Honi said:


> Essie Summer Neon collection round-up! Boom Boom Room, Saturday Disco fever and DJ, Play that Song are my favs!


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2013)

*Beautezine.com* has a review on the Essie "For The Twill Of It" Collection:

http://www.beautezine.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-review-photos-swatches/


  	Sorry if this link has already been posted....


----------



## Anneri (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you Macina!

  	I'll definitely get Cashmire Bathrobe und For the twill of it.


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2013)

If my dm gets the collection I would like to get For the Twill of It ,Vested Interest ,The Lace is On and Cashmere Bathrobe.


Anneri said:


> Thank you Macina!
> 
> I'll definitely get Cashmire Bathrobe und For the twill of it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Beautezine.com* has a review on the Essie "For The Twill Of It" Collection:  http://www.beautezine.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-review-photos-swatches/   Sorry if this link has already been posted....


 I think it has but that's ok! Lol I got the mini I set, haven't used any yet tho... It's had all but the blue n red


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]Beautiful manis Naughtyp!!![/COLOR]


 thanks med!!  I can't wait to see more of your pics too


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sure I will! It's the morning after the night before and I'm not ashamed anymore. :haha:  I'm so bad.   Gorgeous manis, Naughtyp! I especially love LL Blooming Violets (still waiting for mine, boo!).


 thank you ! Hopefully u get them soon, I can't wait to order more!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Beautiful manis :eyelove:   Paradise Love looks like it might well be a Mermaid's Dream dupe!   Dude, I'm old skool     Love _love_ LOVE it! I ordered it yesterday along with Neon Palm and Flight of the Flamingos. I skipped the red and blue because they didn't look as unique.   The holo effect shows up well considering it wasn't sunny. Lovely shade :bigthumb:    :support:    Hope you feel better soon :bouquet:    It's been a while since I bought from them but the shipping fee seems to have gone up a bit. I remember it being $4.5 for the first bottle and $2.5 for additional bottles.   Haulage!!! ompom:   Thanks for the Ozotic comparisons. The polishes are a lot different than I thought they would be.  As for Shoppe Eclecticco, the store relocated to the UK and will reopen under the name "Rainbow Connection UK" sometime in September. So good news for UK NPAs but bad news for those of us in the continent.    Gorgeous! :eyelove:   I have to get Jade. It's been on my wishlist for ages.   No way this is her first attempt! :shock:   Awesome job


 thanks Buick! Jade is gorg very hard to capture the amazing shimmer it has! I love!  Have u hauled anything lately?


----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Why, with swatches of everything for your fellow NPAs Honi! :haha:  Easy! (Jk, but you knwo that, righ?)  I've been absent from this thread for a while and now I don't know where to start! (One reason for this? My nails are naked. NAKED! I can't wrap my head around that concept. But my nails are just so weak right now that every household appliance is a potential source for desaster. I'm so sick of this, so I decided to give a new hardener a try and they proclaim, of course, that you only see results aver two weeks of continual use. Well, I'll try.)  Naynadine, I saw the Armani nps today and while they're nice and the LE shades are extra nice, I don't think they're worth that price.  HOB, I hope your shoulder heals well and quickly! Must be a bother, not being able to use one's arm! Your vacation pics look absolutely stunning.  Anitacska, wow, I'm really impressed by your daughter's skills! Amazing!  Naughtyp, so sorry for all those catastrophes your family has to endure lately. You're in my thoughts!  I'm on the verge of ordering the new OPI and CG collections but can't make up my mind about which colours I really want and which ones are really unique. Any input is appreciated! I'm thinking about the CG foils (gold and silver), but am afraid that they're close to Chanel Graphite and Delight. Also I'm thinking about Muir Muir and Haven't the foggiest (again, possibel Chanel dupe?) and Peace & Love - but maybe that's a dupe of the new Essie? Help?


thanks Hun, that means a lot


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2013)

Oops, yes, I am late to the party because the collection is supposed to be released here in September as far as I know (we are almost always a bit late here in Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  	So I went looking for swatches and found these...


Naughtyp said:


> *I think it has but that's ok! *Lol I got the mini I set, haven't used any yet tho... It's had all but the blue n red


----------



## lyseD (Aug 31, 2013)

Zoya Venus


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 31, 2013)

Honi said:


> Today's mani is Boom boom room from Essie summer neons. It's not partularly neon but I felt it was one of the better from the collection when it came to formula. This is three layers, mega shine top coat and no white base coat like they suggest (Too much time, no patience for that..  )


  	I agree this Neon collection is not so neon but the nail polishes are pretty. This is a great mani, I love it !


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 31, 2013)

Everyone !






Trying to follow the Dance !


----------



## Lalalish (Aug 31, 2013)

Here are my pictures wearing Essie's for the twill of it. I'm no pro!! The ones that are green are with a flash.


----------



## Lalalish (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Naughtyp (Aug 31, 2013)

Yay!!!! My Enchanted package from CC has arrived! On my bed waiting for me  why oh why did I say I would 12-16 hours today!!lol can't wait to get home and play with my new treasures!  Hey CC if ur mystery at polish is a one u have already let me kno  and if I don't have it ill take it!


----------



## MRV (Aug 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


  	Awesome manis, Naughtyp! Love those greens. Best part is that I have almost all of these - can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2013)

Ooh, there's a miniset? I should get that! I really like The Twill of it and also The Lace is on!



Lalalish said:


>


----------



## MRV (Aug 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hey CC if ur mystery at polish is a one u have already let me kno and if I don't have it ill take it!


  	And if you both have it already, and me not, I can take it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## MRV (Aug 31, 2013)

One pic before going to bed. I had 4 packages of NP waiting for me yesterday. This was one of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2013)

Well done for scoring an EP mystery bag. I couldn't be bothered to wait up  to order not even knowing what I would get. Did she restock Beat It last night?



CartoonChic said:


> I've missed a lot over the last couple of days. I'll have to catch up tomorrow. Just popping on here to say I got one of the mystery Enchanted polishes and a bunch of Llarowe polishes. After Beat It, I'm hooked. I haven't even received my other 2 Colors by Llarowe orders yet and I'm already ordering more.
> 
> Colors by Llarowe
> 
> ...


----------



## jennyap (Aug 31, 2013)

NaughtyP, I'm sorry to hear of your troubles  Keeping my fingers crossed that Prince still finds his way back to you. I know I'd be distraught if one of my boys went missing.




Honi said:


> Essie Summer Neon collection round-up! Boom Boom Room, Saturday Disco fever and DJ, Play that Song are my favs!


  	Gorgeous! Never saw this collection over here, I would have picked up DJ Play That Song and Bottle Service if had.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2013)

I went to bed too, couldn't be bothered to wait up, I probably have all the EP polishes she was listing anyway.



MRV said:


>


----------



## jennyap (Aug 31, 2013)

A mani and today's new arrival to share:






  	A-England Rose Bower.  Sooo beautiful (much more gorgeous IRL) but it chipped quickly, which isn't my usual experience with AE. 



 

 



  	OPI Alcatraz... Rocks 

  	Several attempts at trying to capture it properly, at a glance it looks blue but close up it's full of purple and green sparkle. As the AE had to come off I've put this on already 
  	Would you believe this is my first textured polish?! I'm not 100% convinced yet and might stick a topcoat over it after a couple of days, but we shall see.
  	The whole of the rest of this collection (except the other liquid sands) is on its way to me too!


----------



## jennyap (Aug 31, 2013)

MRV said:


>


  	That looks like it holds a lot of NP! Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Hope the damage is just to the box and not the contents though...)


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2013)

BeautyBay has them in stock and reduced!



jennyap said:


> NaughtyP, I'm sorry to hear of your troubles  Keeping my fingers crossed that Prince still finds his way back to you. I know I'd be distraught if one of my boys went missing.
> 
> 
> 
> *Gorgeous! Never saw this collection over here, I would have picked up DJ Play That Song and Bottle Service if had.*


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2013)

This is my current mani, Color Club Twiggie with Color Club Platinum Record on top. Couldn't quite capture the colour, it's a bit more blue and more bright. It's really really pretty.


----------



## lilinah (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, i gave in and did my nails. Only about half of them are really presentable, but the rest are at least tolerable...


 	When i re-inventoried my nail polishes i could see i was rather short on creams and rather big on frosts and glitters. And then i placed an order from Llarowe and quite a fwe were glitter top coats. Gotta up my cream collection! I don't wear bright pink, red, bright orange, or bright yellow... I do have a pale pink and a red i got one for free from Sephora (and it's all i need). Does anyone know of an ochre colored nail polish? My collection is a bit heavy on purples - from pale to almost black - and greens of a mint, lime, and olive persuasion.


  	We're sort of having summer here - here in the SF Bay Area, there can be a 50 degree F difference from one place to another, within about a 25 mile distance. Where i live, it's kind of in the low middle range - rarely over high 70s, some days it doesn't make it past the high 60s. But it's usually really hot in September...

  	For a summery look, on all my nails i used MAC _Sweet Pop_, a light peachy coral i got to expand my color range. Then i used Crows Toes _VooDoo_ on a couple nails on each hand, but not the same ones. _VooDoo_ is one of my new glitter top coats. I think it is just gorgeous. It's a clear base with different shapes and sizes of glitter in orange and purple and fine glitter in turquoise. It's more dramatic over a dark polish, but looks ok over _Sweet Pop_. I'm not really into orange, really... but i couldn't resist this! Here it is on Llarowe: http://www.llarowe.com/products/Voodoo.html?product_id=6768

  	Then i put a clear top coat over all my nails.

  	Now i'm waiting for those five furshlugginer nails to grow out - 2 on one hand, 3 on the other... I can't wear really long nails, but i prefer if they all at least creep over the fleshy tips of my fingers.


----------



## lilinah (Aug 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Color Club Beyond


  	I LOVED the way you photographed your nails. Very funny. Not the usual fingers around the polish bottle. Very clever! I look forward to more!


----------



## lilinah (Aug 31, 2013)

Still catching up on messages. My best to all of you in pain, physical or emotional.

  	Thanks for all the mani pictures. You're all inspirational, which is why i gave in and did my nails. BTW, the orange in VooDoo REALLY catches the light.

  	Lots of great hauls! I have re-created my Llarowe wish list and may place an order in a day or two.

  	My best to all of you, those in the US have a great Labor Day weekend, and to everyone else, have a great weekend!


----------



## MACina (Aug 31, 2013)

Hallo Dominique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Dominique33 said:


> Everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> Essie Summer Neon collection round-up! Boom Boom Room, Saturday Disco fever and DJ, Play that Song are my favs!


 Gorgeous manis!  





Naughtyp said:


> thank you honey  if I had to pick, that one is my fav too lol I'm glad u aren't in too much pain, hope ur mani will last until u feel well enough to do a polish change


 Ty Hun! As soon as I read this I looked at my nails and immediately took off my chipped polish lol I couldn't paint them at that time but I was finally feeling better to paint them tonight. The fiancé had to help me hold the camera to take a photo. Lol  





lyseD said:


> Zoya Venus


  Pretty color! I bought this one for my mom and she loves it.  





Dominique33 said:


> Everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi Domi!! 


MRV said:


> One pic before going to bed. I had 4 packages of NP waiting for me yesterday. This was one of them.





jennyap said:


> A mani and today's new arrival to share:
> 
> A-England Rose Bower.  Sooo beautiful (much more gorgeous IRL) but it chipped quickly, which isn't my usual experience with AE.
> 
> ...


 Alcatraz looks awesome! I'm going to check it out tomorrow when I got to the nail supply store. I tried my first textured "sand" polish today from Kiko and I think I'm hooked.     





Anitacska said:


> This is my current mani, Color Club Twiggie with Color Club Platinum Record on top. Couldn't quite capture the colour, it's a bit more blue and more bright. It's really really pretty.


  Love love love!! I'm going to hunt down that color club now.   





lilinah said:


> Well, i gave in and did my nails. Only about half of them are really presentable, but the rest are at least tolerable...    When i re-inventoried my nail polishes i could see i was rather short on creams and rather big on frosts and glitters. And then i placed an order from Llarowe and quite a fwe were glitter top coats. Gotta up my cream collection! I don't wear bright pink, red, bright orange, or bright yellow... I do have a pale pink and a red i got one for free from Sephora (and it's all i need). Does anyone know of an ochre colored nail polish? My collection is a bit heavy on purples - from pale to almost black - and greens of a mint, lime, and olive persuasion.    We're sort of having summer here - here in the SF Bay Area, there can be a 50 degree F difference from one place to another, within about a 25 mile distance. Where i live, it's kind of in the low middle range - rarely over high 70s, some days it doesn't make it past the high 60s. But it's usually really hot in September...  For a summery look, on all my nails i used MAC _Sweet Pop_, a light peachy coral i got to expand my color range. Then i used Crows Toes _VooDoo_ on a couple nails on each hand, but not the same ones. _VooDoo_ is one of my new glitter top coats. I think it is just gorgeous. It's a clear base with different shapes and sizes of glitter in orange and purple and fine glitter in turquoise. It's more dramatic over a dark polish, but looks ok over _Sweet Pop_. I'm not really into orange, really... but i couldn't resist this! Here it is on Llarowe: http://www.llarowe.com/products/Voodoo.html?product_id=6768  Then i put a clear top coat over all my nails.  Now i'm waiting for those five furshlugginer nails to grow out - 2 on one hand, 3 on the other... I can't wear really long nails, but i prefer if they all at least creep over the fleshy tips of my fingers.


  That weather sounds wonderful. We've been in the 90's the past couple of days.. It's horrible!! I hate the heat and humidity. I don't know how I've lived in Florida all my life.  As far as the ochre color maybe Barielle Aura Angora might be close to what you're looking for? It's a little mustardy but it seems close to the google pics I saw of ochre.


----------



## MRV (Sep 1, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Well, i gave in and did my nails. Only about half of them are really presentable, but the rest are at least tolerable...
> 
> 
> When i re-inventoried my nail polishes i could see i was rather short on creams and rather big on frosts and glitters. And then i placed an order from Llarowe and quite a fwe were glitter top coats. Gotta up my cream collection! I don't wear bright pink, red, bright orange, or bright yellow... I do have a pale pink and a red i got one for free from Sephora (and it's all i need).* Does anyone know of an ochre colored nail polish?* My collection is a bit heavy on purples - from pale to almost black - and greens of a mint, lime, and olive persuasion.


  	I would suggest nails inc hampstead gardens (on the left). Nightsbridge (on the right) is in the same family but it's more like terra. HG is more yellow irl, and both are lighter than here.






  	I'm wearing Essie DJ Play That Song.


----------



## MRV (Sep 1, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Any suggestions for a dupe of Dior camel??
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


  	Maybe BL Crumpet?


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

M





MAChostage said:


> Color Club "Over the Moon", Halo Hues collection 2013 (1 coat)


i must get this color so pretty


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

Why o why did I come to the polish thread I used to buy polish like crazy now I calmed down seeing all the beautiful polish I'm in trouble again


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome!


  	Thanks everyone! Beat It held up nicely. More of my Llarowe polishes should be delivered Tuesday, and I'm expecting a bunch of Jindies I ordered last month to be delivered too. My Takkos were delivered yesterday and I immediately changed my mani to Heads Will Roll. Pics coming soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Why o why did I come to the polish thread I used to buy polish like crazy now I calmed down seeing all the beautiful polish I'm in trouble again


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well done for scoring an EP mystery bag. I couldn't be bothered to wait up  to order not even knowing what I would get. Did she restock Beat It last night?


  	OK, colour me confused. When did Llarowe send out notification e-mails about the restock and grab bags? I wasn't going to buy any so I didn't really miss anything but I'm going to be super miffed if I miss a restock/launch that I want something from.

  	Maybe it's their new website playing up again. It didn't let me use my rewards when I bought my Hares the other day.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> RB is a lovely red! Yup, Alcartaz is a complex polish. And difficult to photograph. I was wearing it for 4 days this week. (Sands are good for travel, they last, and you can easily change your polish, too, as extra coats are not necessary and they are easy to work with.) There was sparkle there, but I think I still prefer Zoya Pixies which are more sparkly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Alcatraz was the only polish I wanted from the collection but then I found out it was a dupe for P2 Confidential, which I already have. I'd buy the OPI version too but I promised myself that I won't BU NP any more (exact dupes count as BU!)

  	re: Hampstead gardens - seconded


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 1, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Why o why did I come to the polish thread I used to buy polish like crazy now I calmed down seeing all the beautiful polish I'm in trouble again


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hey CC if ur mystery at polish is a one u have already let me kno and if I don't have it ill take it!








 Glad you got them! Now I want to see fun mani pics of you wearing them.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> RB is a lovely red! Yup, Alcartaz is a complex polish. And difficult to photograph. I was wearing it for 4 days this week. (Sands are good for travel, they last, and you can easily change your polish, too, as extra coats are not necessary and they are easy to work with.) There was sparkle there, but I think I still prefer Zoya Pixies which are more sparkly.
> 
> It was full of Jewels! :haha: No, it contained _only _11 polishes (including one filler and one freebie). The local DL supplier got the fall DLs earlier this week, and put all DLs on sale for 16.50 or 17.50 Euros. (Odd to put new NPs on sale, but I'm not complaining.) After purchasing 2 DLs I was able to get 20% off of my next order by using my reward points, so I exploited it to the max and got the whole Jewel Heist Collection and a few others.    Nice green!   I would suggest nails inc hampstead gardens (on the left). Nightsbridge (on the right) is in the same family but it's more like terra. HG is more yellow irl, and both are lighter than here.
> 
> I'm wearing Essie DJ Play That Song.


This polish color is what I image heroine nail color to look like I hope I find it at the cco store


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> cuz the polish thread is the best one!!! ;D Ladies I am super busy at work but folkish polish is having a sale 25% off thru Monday night at midnight code is 25LABORDAY  I got 7 minis!!! Ill post my haul later!!! And respond to everyone


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hey! :welcome:   Yup, you're in trouble. There's no getting around it.


Thanks for my warm welcome I see that I am in trouble.u ladies polish be so beautiful now I'm going to want what everybody buying I lord


----------



## MACina (Sep 1, 2013)

Welcome to the NPA thread, allthingsglam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





allthingsglam said:


> Why o why did I come to the polish thread I used to buy polish like crazy now I calmed down seeing all the beautiful polish I'm in trouble again


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


>


  	I hope you recover quickly from your surgery. I'm going to get the new Dior Dillard's color because of the collector in me. 	 	Alexa 506​ does look very similar to 	 	Metallic Silver 072, as well as ​ Silver Lake 071​ and ​ maybe NY 57th/Windsor 807​. But I hope the color is different on the nail since the numbers are different.​ 
I'm going to check out the Gelous top coat. Are you still using the OPI Drops? I stopped temporarily. The surface of my nails have started to peel and flake. They have never done that before. I'm also still dealing with yellowing. I have no idea if the OPI Drops are the cause, but I'm dropping some recent additions to my mani routine, like the drying drops, to try to pinpoint the cause. ​


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

MACina said:


> :bouquet:   Welcome to the NPA thread, allthingsglam :hello2:


awwwww thank u so much for a warm welcome


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Still catching up on messages. My best to all of you in pain, physical or emotional.
> 
> Thanks for all the mani pictures. You're all inspirational, which is why i gave in and did my nails. BTW, the orange in VooDoo REALLY catches the light.
> 
> ...


  	Have a great weekend as well!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Why o why did I come to the polish thread I used to buy polish like crazy now I calmed down seeing all the beautiful polish I'm in trouble again


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

CC what did you use as a base coat for your Colors by LL holo mani??? i want to be ready to rock them with no problems. 

  	i was thinking that maybe Crowstoes one tricky pony sucked because of my basecoat. i have been using Orly Bonder lately. but i dont know what to use.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 1, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks for my warm welcome I see that I am in trouble.u ladies polish be so beautiful now I'm going to want what everybody buying I lord


 *OPI Alcatraz.... Rocks *( what a name ! ) is beautiful, the SF Collection is great as always, I took 5 of them but no sand.  *The A  England *one is beautiful,  !

  	Welcome to a new NPA !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You want to buy everything well, it's because you joined us !!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Soo  LLarowe has Hare nail polishes at $12 now. like $1 more than 2 days ago. they are still $10 at the hare etsy shop. i wonder if nikole is going to increase the prices at the shop too. but then if hers go up is LLarowe going to keep increasing for no reason again?


  	I think the price went up because the Hare logo is no longer a sticker and is now etched onto the bottle. The new Hares I got from the Etsy store have the new bottles at least, so that's just a guess. I bet the prices will increase in the Etsy shop, too. Kinda wish I had bought more of the older colors sooner. There's still 10 polishes on my list.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think the price went up because the Hare logo is no longer a sticker and is now etched onto the bottle. The new Hares I got from the Etsy store have the new bottles at least, so that's just a guess. I bet the prices will increase in the Etsy shop, too. Kinda wish I had bought more of the older colors sooner. There's still 10 polishes on my list.


  	 nope its not that. all my hares have new stickers from everywhere. and nikoles are still $10. so llarowe is charging 2 more bucks. i dont know why they just increased that $1 recently when they were already making $1 out of them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC what did you use as a base coat for your Colors by LL holo mani??? i want to be ready to rock them with no problems.
> 
> i was thinking that maybe Crowstoes one tricky pony sucked because of my basecoat. i have been using Orly Bonder lately. but i dont know what to use.


  	I'm testing out Glisten & Glow Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat. I got it because it's supposed to help prevent staining. I've used it 3 times so far. I'm still figuring out how I like it. I'm indifferent at the moment. I've been using Butter London Nail Foundation up til now. The bottle is half empty, but I've just been using it because it's all I had. I think ridge filler base coats are great to use under sheer polishes to help hide the nail line, but I think I prefer clear base coats instead. I want to try A England The Knight base coat and the Lippmann Rehydrating Base Coat next.

  	If I don't like them, I'll probably end up going back to my old tried and true Sally Hansen Hard As Nails base coat. That's the base coat I used before I started experimenting to search for something better. However, I only used that base coat with my Finger Paints and China Glaze polishes. That was way before I branched out into different brands, so I have no idea how it will react with my high end and indie polishes.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> *OPI Alcatraz.... Rocks* ( what a name ! ) is beautiful, the SF Collection is great as always, I took 5 of them but no sand.  *The A  England* one is beautiful,  !  Welcome to a new NPA !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for the welcome Ikr I going to be buying like crazy again but its all fun I going to love it


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't think[COLOR=000000]Midsummer's Midnight[/COLOR]​ was restocked. A lot of Hares weren't. Llarowe says that there's another shipment shes expecting this week. I think the Hares that weren't restocked will be included in the next shipment.   I love how eye-searing bright that orange pedi is. Great haul! Why are you feeling ashamed? Let me help you with that. :lecture: Snap out of it! :haha:  You have some beautiful nail polish to enjoy. No need to be ashamed.    I think the price went up because the Hare logo is no longer a sticker and is now etched onto the bottle. The new Hares I got from the Etsy store have the new bottles at least, so that's just a guess. I bet the prices will increase in the Etsy shop, too. Kinda wish I had bought more of the older colors sooner. There's still 10 polishes on my list.


These polish looks so beautiful great haul I'm loving it


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2013)

She didn't send out an e-mail, just asked on Facebook if people wanted the mystery EP thing and whether she should restock the CbL polishes as she had some leftovers.



BuickMackane said:


> Oh shoot I shouldn't have skipped Mad Chill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> My Llarowe orders shipped. i hope they are here by tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I don't have any Cadillacquers, but they sure are pretty. I'm so tempted by them. They're the type of glitters I would go for. I've managed to stay strong because I have so many other glitter polishes. I don't want more brands right now even though I caved with the Llarowe polishes. I don't have a lot of holos, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. Let us know how you like the Cadillacquers. I've been curious about the Dexter collection.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was refreshing like crazy after I saw the announcement. Lol at Enchanted. I think Llarowe is relieved to not have the headache anymore. I hope you love your Llarowe polishes as much as I do. What colors did you get? I'm still catching up and may have missed it. I'm going to try Dirty Diana next as soon as it's delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> I'm testing out Glisten & Glow Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat. I got it because it's supposed to help prevent staining. I've used it 3 times so far. I'm still figuring out how I like it. I'm indifferent at the moment. I've been using Butter London Nail Foundation up til now. The bottle is half empty, but I've just been using it because it's all I had. I think ridge filler base coats are great to use under sheer polishes to help hide the nail line, but I think I prefer clear base coats instead. I want to try A England The Knight base coat and the Lippmann Rehydrating Base Coat next.
> ...


  	     i got Smooth Criminal, Thriller and Good Fortune.  if i like them i have Dirty Diana, Flip flops? something and This girl is on fire, in my list to get. 
  	cool that you could Dirty Diana, it looks amazing. it was out by the time i went back.

  	I like all the base coats i have. i have the orly ridge filler, bonder and the 2 by BL. they are fine but i dont think they work with holo polishes. so im looking for something that may help all the indie holos look right. 

  	i think that once i finish all those 4, ill try the zoya or essie treatments.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2013)

This is yesterday's haul. A good friend of mine and I went up to Westfield shopping center in London and popped into the Models Own bottle shop and Kiko, plus Beauty Base. This is what I ended up with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  	The Kikos are really nicely duochrome in the bottle, hope that will come across on the nails as well. The Models Own ones are the new ones, two are liquid sand type, those come in 3 more colours, but I decided to wait to pick those up. The glitter ones are also new and there's a silver/holo bar glitter one as well, but I already own a few of that type.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey ladies, just popping in shortly before I go to bed - I've an important day tomorrow. I've a job interview!!! I've been unemployed for so long now, it would really be fantastic if I'd get the job. So wish me luck! I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> RB is a lovely red! Yup, Alcartaz is a complex polish. And difficult to photograph. I was wearing it for 4 days this week. (Sands are good for travel, they last, and you can easily change your polish, too, as extra coats are not necessary and they are easy to work with.) There was sparkle there, but I think I still prefer Zoya Pixies which are more sparkly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Pretty manis. So Lippmanns were hiding in that huge box. Where are the haul pics?


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 


		 			This is yesterday's haul. A good friend of mine and I went up to Westfield shopping center in London and popped into the Models Own bottle shop and Kiko, plus Beauty Base. This is what I ended up with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 		 			The Kikos are really nicely duochrome in the bottle, hope that will come across on the nails as well. The Models Own ones are the new ones, two are liquid sand type, those come in 3 more colours, but I decided to wait to pick those up. The glitter ones are also new and there's a silver/holo bar glitter one as well, but I already own a few of that type.


  	Nice Haul. the kikos look gorgeous but OMG those 2 sand Models Own look amazing. i want! LL stocks models own, i hope they have those soon. what are the names??


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!


  	   Good Luck hun! i hope you get a good night sleep and wake up fresh and ready for that interview!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 


		 			I don't have any Cadillacquers, but they sure are pretty. I'm so tempted by them. They're the type of glitters I would go for. I've managed to stay strong because I have so many other glitter polishes. I don't want more brands right now even though I caved with the Llarowe polishes. I don't have a lot of holos, so that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it. Let us know how you like the Cadillacquers. I've been curious about the Dexter collection.


  	    i didnt want to jump into Cadillacquers but i had a sad moment and just ordered those 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they look very Gorgeous! i really wanted 'Where the wild things are" so when i saw it instock i knew i had to get it.  i have 'The end Begins' in my list, but they have soo many beautiful ones.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!








 GOOD LUCK!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> nope its not that. all my hares have new stickers from everywhere. and nikoles are still $10. so llarowe is charging 2 more bucks. i dont know why they just increased that $1 recently when they were already making $1 out of them.


	No, I meant it's the newer bunny logo, but it's not a sticker anymore. The logo is printed directly on the bottle. Jindie Nails is doing the same with having her logo printed directly on the bottles now without being a sticker, and she's going to be increasing her prices soon because of the additional cost. I figured it was the same situation for Hare.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

Whew! I think I'm all caught up now. At least I hope so. This thread is hard to keep up with sometimes. Speaking of fast moving threads, do you all know that this thread is currently ranked #4 of the most active threads of all time? Not bad at all for about 15 regular and semi-regular posters!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> No, I meant it's the newer bunny logo, but it's not a sticker anymore. The logo is printed directly on the bottle. Jindie Nails is doing the same with having her logo printed directly on the bottles now without being a sticker, and she's going to be increasing her prices soon because of the additional cost. I figured it was the same situation for Hare.


  	i get you, to me it would make sense for nikole to increase first and then LL to follow. i guess i have to check the bottles cause i didnt even notice the new print.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2013)

Eh, never mind, I wasn't going to order just that anyway, by the time it's available again, I'm sure I'll have plenty other polishes on my wishlist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kimibos said:


> Nice Haul. the kikos look gorgeous but OMG those 2 sand Models Own look amazing. i want! LL stocks models own, i hope they have those soon. what are the names??


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck Anneri! Fingers crossed you get the job!



Anneri said:


> I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 


		 			Eh, never mind, I wasn't going to order just that anyway, by the time it's available again, I'm sure I'll have plenty other polishes on my wishlist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They are called Amethyst and Absinthe. The blue and red ones were really nice too, plus there's also a black one. 


  	  thanks. fingers crossed LL is going to get them or maybe ninja polish.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!


  	Best of luck! Not that you need it obviously


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 1, 2013)

Some recent manis:

  	Jindie Barney Blew Up (2 coats over 1 coat of a lavender creme Kiko, the number of which escapes me):





  	FF Eventide (2 coats over 1 coat of AE Holt Grail, the original version. Needn't have bothered as the latter was, at 1 coat, sheer as hell):





  	Hits Apolo, hauled back in the day when I used to buy holos and worn last week for the first time after seeing the beautiful holo manis here:


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 1, 2013)

And my EdM haul from MeiMei:

  	Turbulence - Monet's Garden - Bo Peep (looking washed out beyond recognition) - The Fifth Element




  	Regal Beginnings - Soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Pyrite


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> And my EdM haul from MeiMei:
> 
> Turbulence - Monet's Garden - Bo Peep (looking washed out beyond recognition) - The Fifth Element
> 
> ...


  	crap they all look Amazing!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Some recent manis:
> Jindie Barney Blew Up (2 coats over 1 coat of a lavender creme Kiko, the number of which escapes me):
> 
> 
> ...


  	 the holo looks nice.  the barney one is very sweet. but the name makes me LOL.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Some recent manis:
> 
> Jindie Barney Blew Up (2 coats over 1 coat of a lavender creme Kiko, the number of which escapes me):
> 
> ...


  	Beautiful!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> And my EdM haul from MeiMei:
> 
> Turbulence - Monet's Garden - Bo Peep (looking washed out beyond recognition) - The Fifth Element
> 
> ...








  I can't wait for Llarowe to get the new Emily de Molly colors. I've already budgeted for them and more of the holos.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 1, 2013)

I didn't do too well cutting back in August. I got 95 polishes. I blame the two new brands I purchased last month - Takko and Colors by Llarowe. They make up a third of my haul. No regrets, but still. I thought I did better than that.


----------



## MACina (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!


Anneri said:


> I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everybody, it's nice to see all your pretty manis and I hope everyone who's not feeling 100% feels better soon.  Good news: I have a new laptop!  Bad news: I don't have internet at my condo until sometime between Wednesday and Friday  so I'll post my promised Steel Town Girl pics then.(posting via 3G on my phone right now) Condo pics too, if you want... Good news: I don't think any of my things broke while moving. Bad news: my hands are a packing tape burned, dried out, nasty mess. I bent back a few nails and slammed my thumb in the front door. Ugh! Going to have to give them extra special care so they can get better.  It was so HOT and HUMID on moving day I left 99.99% of my makeup, perfume & NP at my mom's house with central air! Hopefully it starts getting cooler out. I miss them! My window A/C wasn't cutting it on the hotter days. Getting the curtains up helped quite a bit though.


----------



## MRV (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote:


Fuzzy said:


> It was so HOT and HUMID on moving day I left 99.99% of my makeup, perfume & NP at my mom's house with central air! Hopefully it starts getting cooler out. I miss them! My window A/C wasn't cutting it on the hotter days. Getting the curtains up helped quite a bit though.








 on your new laptop and condo! We love to see pics of course!


----------



## Honi (Sep 2, 2013)

I still havent tried the Maybelline Colorshow Polka dot polishes, whyyyy! I need to make it a priority. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Do you guys have any wishes of what polish I should start with from the OPI Mariah Carey Holiday collection? I need help getting started for full NOTD's. I've swatched them all already but it surely didnt make the decision easier ..


----------



## Monsy (Sep 2, 2013)

Zoya yasmeen


----------



## MACina (Sep 2, 2013)

.....beautiful, Monsy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Monsy said:


> Zoya yasmeen


----------



## Monsy (Sep 2, 2013)

thank you MACina 
  	it's such a stunning shade! 

  	it's my first zoya


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 2, 2013)

The Armani polishes launched online today and they're only 22,95€, not 27, so that info was incorrect. I'm glad they're more affordable, I might try one now. Hopefully someone will post swatches of all the shades.

  	I know there were some older posts that I wanted to reply to, but I can't find them right now.
  	I'm stalking for Indulge right now, it's still not up!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm baaaaaaaack lol! Thank you for all the positive vibes you sent, I definitely felt them! Well, it was a good interview. Maybe (I'm pretty sure of it though) I'll be invited to a second one - next round! I've a good feeling actually - let's hope it comes true!  Re Cadillacquer - I love them and Buick hit it right on the head with her wording - it truly is grownup glitter!  I decided to skip the Opi SF LE. Muir Muir looks stunning in Scrangie's pics, but I've seen bloggers' pics in which it looks just like a dark red with shimmers. Very much like Every month is Oktoberfest. And I'm not running around with a Spotlight attached to my nails so that the duochromeness can be seen, so I'm actually thankful for all the bloggers out there whose pics are done in more 'natural' conditions. I'll get the essie mini set whenever the collection comes out here. I got one of the new CGs and a lot of the Color Club holos, finally!  And look what came today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


  	im happy you feel confident about how the interview went and that you are going for a second round.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	i have Every.oktoberfest so maybe i should to skip muir muir. lets hope!
  	im more excited about the cadillacquers now, ill be getting them tomorrow! i cant wait to see what you think about BCL Celestica.


----------



## MACina (Sep 2, 2013)

So,so glad to hear that, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


  	I got Muir Muir, Peace & Love & OPI and Alcatraz Rocks today. I also have Every Month Is Octoberfest and in the bottle it's different from Muir Muir. Here are some pics. First with flash others without. Left is Muir Muir and right Every Month Is Octoberfest.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 


		 			I got Muir Muir, Peace & Love & OPI and Alcatraz Rocks today. I also have Every Month Is Octoberfest and in the bottle it's different from Muir Muir. Here are some pics. First with flash others without. Left is Muir Muir and right Every Month Is Octoberfest.







  	 thanks for pics. they do look different but now im wondering how they compare to Germanicure.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks for pics. they do look different but now im wondering how they compare to Germanicure.


  	I don't have that one but it's lighter and redder than Octoberfest, so even more different I think.

  	I just applied Alcatraz Rocks and OMG it's so so beautiful! I want a BU and I rarely do that for nailpolish. I only have BU's of Absolutely Alice, Mad as a Hatter, Teenage Dream and Black Shatter.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you PDF for the comparison pics! For me it's close enough.  If anyone wants an *exact* dupe of Alcatraz rocks - there's a German brand called P2 that makes it, called Confidential. If you have access to it, visit Germany or want me to look for it - it's really good.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> If anyone wants an *exact* dupe of Alcatraz rocks - there's a German brand called P2 that makes it, called Confidential. If you have access to it, visit Germany or want me to look for it - it's really good.


  	You're welcome! For me it was different enough to justify it


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


  	Yay! Sending you lots of good luck wishes. I hope you get it!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 2, 2013)

Llarowe is having 15% off with coupon LABOR15 in everything.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you HOB!

  	And for all the Ladies in the US - have a great Labor Day!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@honi: I'd be interested in Ski Slope Sweetie, All Sparkly and Gold, Wonderous Star, Cute Little Vixen and My favourite Ornament (and the Sand polishes).


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 2, 2013)

Finally felt ok enough to do a mani yesterday. I decided to try the Kiko sugar mat polish a sweet friend helped me get. I love it!! It's so different. Now that I know the texture doesn't bother too much I'm going to finally order some pixie dusts that I've been eyeing.


----------



## MRV (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


  	That's great news! The shipping is annoying but it's so nice to get a package.

  	Ok, haul pics. First the DL haul (forgot to include Mermeid's Kiss and Eyes):





 	 		And today's haul: Isadora Ocean Crush, Dior Rouge Garconne & Aloha.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 2, 2013)

honey on boost said:


>


  	I love that green! I wish we had Kiko here...


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 2, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I love that green! I wish we had Kiko here...


  	TY! I know I wish I had it here too. It's one of my favorite brands.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 2, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Nice haul! I'm so excited for Nuit i can't wait to see your swatches.
> 
> 
> TY! I know I wish I had it here too. It's one of my favorite brands.


  	I only have a green cream polish from them and it's really pretty and has a great formula.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Glitters please!
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> ...


  	Just Feed The Senses for me. But I _really _want that one!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks for pics. they do look different but now im wondering how they compare to Germanicure.








Kimibos

*I think they're quite similar ( at least regarding the colour range and finish *), I purchased Lost on Lombard and it's a bit similar to Skyfall.  Germanicure is unique I think, it's so beautiful and classy, very pretty for Fall days.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2013)

lilinah said:


> As far as the ochre color maybe Barielle Aura Angora might be close to what you're looking for? It's a little mustardy but it seems close to the google pics I saw of ochre.


  	Thanks for the color recommendation. That looks like what i'm looking for!

  	As for weather, we're in the 50s and 60s most of the year - in the winter it gets into the 40s at night, and in the summer into the 70s during the day, with occasional days over 80 in Sept. It isn't humid, unless it's foggy or raining. Of course, a short drive south or over the hills to the east and they're in the 80s and 90s the whole summer - and this year over 100 for too many days.

  	I think most people don't realize that off the coast of California is a cold current coming down from Alaska, which maintains our off-shore fog bank, which keeps the temperatures down along the coast. And that means here in the SF Bay Area, you don't usually do more than wade in the water unless you're wearing a wet suit or doing the Polar Bear Swim:
  	http://www.dolphinclub.org/polarBearinfo.html

  	While i appreciate the temperateness of our climate, i often long for some actual summer weather, although i do not miss winter, having grown up in the Chicagoland area. I guess that's why i like camping for 2 weeks where it's in the 90s with very high humidity. And then i can go home.

  	I'll look for Barielle _Aura Angora_. It's not on the Barielle website, but you never know, shops often have old stock, and there's a shop that carries Barielle less than a mile from here...


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> When i re-inventoried my nail polishes i could see i was rather short on creams and rather big on frosts and glitters. And then i placed an order from Llarowe and quite a fwe were glitter top coats. Gotta up my cream collection! I don't wear bright pink, red, bright orange, or bright yellow... I do have a pale pink and a red i got one for free from Sephora (and it's all i need).* Does anyone know of an ochre colored nail polish?* My collection is a bit heavy on purples - from pale to almost black - and greens of a mint, lime, and olive persuasion.
> I would suggest nails inc hampstead gardens (on the left). Nightsbridge (on the right) is in the same family but it's more like terra. HG is more yellow irl, and both are lighter than here.
> 
> 
> ...


  	Love that purple! Thanks for the recommendation, _Hampstead Gardens_ looks like a good color. My local sephora carries nails inc, but they're redoing their nail display, so it's pretty pathetic at the moment. I'll check the nails, inc website.


----------



## jennyap (Sep 2, 2013)

Your haul pics have gone missing from the quote again, grr, but very nice!!


----------



## jennyap (Sep 2, 2013)

And here's Alcatraz Rocks on my nails. The polish of the moment, it seems! There wasn't much sun when I took this so you don't get the full effect of the sparkles, but I love it. Got a compliment on this today too


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'll haul bigtime on tuesday if everything works out!!!


  	Good luck with the job interview! I hope you get to do that haul!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2013)

I hatesssss FB i doesssssss.

  	They keep "updating" the code on the website to add more "new!" craptastic sh!t like posting advertisements disguised as messages into your feed.

  	Patooey.

  	A lot of the historic costuming mail lists i was on have migrated to FB. That means that any really meaningful discussion will disappear into the mists of time (and that's time measured in hours, not in years).

  	Patooey.

  	It's just not a good place for a REAL conversation. I feel like it's turning more and more into an advertising medium.

  	Patooey.

  	My apologies for using this board as a spittoon.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> MRV, thank you for bringing up MeiMei shipping fees! While I'm impressed by their quickness (I ordered last week!) I also noticed that the actual shipping was about 14S$, but I paid about 20. Very strange!!!


  	I'm so happy your interview went well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your MeiMei order couldn't have arrived at a better time.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Monsy* 





 		 			Zoya yasmeen



  	Oh! Ah! Nail polish lust!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2013)

Ugh, for some reason I can't quote half of your post? I had to copy and paste. Anyway, where did you get the Deborah Lippmann polishes from? So far I've only found them on eBay at ridiculous prices and from a german webshop for similarly ridiculous amount. We don't seem to get these LE/seasonal DL polishes in the UK for some reason. Thanks!



MRV said:


> Glitters please!
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> ...


  	Monsy, I love your mani, that purple Zoya is gorgeous!

  	HOB, same about your mani, gorgeous green!


  	I've tried my first ever liquid sand (OPI) today, the purple one from the Mariah collection, I'm not too sure about it, it looks okay with a topcoat, but still not too great. Eh, I don't know. 

  	Oh and my Lilypad package has finally arrived! Will take pictures tomorrow! Bizarrely I don't know if it's the original one or the second one as there's no date or watermark on the envelope. Weird, huh?


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 2, 2013)

jennyap said:


> And here's Alcatraz Rocks on my nails. The polish of the moment, it seems! There wasn't much sun when I took this so you don't get the full effect of the sparkles, but I love it. Got a compliment on this today too


  	Wait til you slap a top coat over it. My Confidential received the Poshe treatment when I got bored of it after 2 days but the mani was still as good as new so I didn't have the heart to remove it. Enter Poshe and BAM!


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Glitters please!
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> ...


  	Grrr the pics don't show up in the quote! 

  	Either way, awesome haul


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 2, 2013)

Cadillacquer Masterpiece, 3 coats. I'm amazed at how vividly the red glitters show up in the jelly base.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2013)

I noticed that too! When she restocked the EdM polishes I thought about ordering some more, but once I went over 6, the shipping cost went through the roof, so I decided to stick with just 6. Now regretting not getting Monet's Garden, maybe I need to place another order.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BuickMackane said:


> Respect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilinah (Sep 2, 2013)

OK, it's all y'all's fault.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just placed my third order with Llarowe, my first with the new cart, with special tip o' the hat to *kimibos* for the discount code. And i got free 2nd day shipping, OMG! So i should have it Thursday, depending on when the order gets fullfilled. New mani here i come...

  	I ordered:
  	----- Cadillacquer _Keep Breathing_ - light teal crelly with small lavender and violet hexes and white and green iridescent flakies (yeah, it's in the "Dexter" collection)
  	----- Cadillacquer _Masterpiece_ - jade green crelly with multi-sized fresh blood red glitters and hexes (also in the "Dexter" collection)
  	----- Crows Toes _Umm, No... He Went to the Pawn Shop_ - this topper has a clear base with copper, gold, teal, and iridescent multi-sized glitters (the name is a reference to advertisements for a mall jewelry chain, in which women show off their jewelry, cooing, "He went to Jared!")
  	----- Crows Toes _Cheshire_ - a topper crammed with a multitude of shapes and sizes of violet, magenta, gold, and holo glitters, from huge hexes to small glitter.
  	----- Crows Toes _Absolum/Your Potions Master_ - this topper, a salute to Alan Rickman, is jam packed with multi-sized hexes in silver, turquoise, green, and orange, as well as some black bars.
  	----- Glimmer by Erica _Muy Caliente_ - clear base with red, orange, & yellow hexes of various sizes - can work alone or as a topper
  	----- Jindie _Hex on the Beach_ - pale peach crelly with yellow, pink, red, bronze, and white glitter
  	----- Jindie _Water 4 Elephants_ - medium gray crelly with multi-sized metallic and holographic hexes in blue, green, iridescent blue/green and square glitters and color shifting shimmering pigment. This didn't look exciting in thumbnail photos, but the close-ups convinced me, when i saw the iridescence!
  	----- Jindie _Princess Consuela Bananahammock_ - yeah, it's yellow crelly with matte satin red, pink, and orange hexes and tiny red stars. So? Wanna make something of it? (the name is a reference to "Friends", a show i did not care for, since i don't like comedies - they make me tense)

  	So, 5 glitter polishes, 3 glitter toppers, and one that swings both ways.

  	The new cart was a bit frustrating... I was checking for close-ups of the polishes to help me make up my mind, then i finally decided, applied my discount code, checked off the box for shipping, clicked secure check out... and THEN my cart timed out. Grrrrrr. So i went back to do it all over again, but i kinda remembered what i'd picked, so it didn't take as long. And since i'd placed an order some months ago, my shipping and billing info was in the system. Whew!

  	Some are a bit atypical for me - pastels that aren't purple? pink? red? orange? yellow? - but i often try to break out of my ruts. I doubt i'll ever be caught wearing a plain red creme nail polish, but i've got polishes in my wish list which will be great toppers over the one red (free from sephora) in my stash.

  	And since i found my camera, i may even take a mani-pic.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 2, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Cadillacquer Masterpiece, 3 coats. I'm amazed at how vividly the red glitters show up in the jelly base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	   WHAT A HAUL!!! you cant blame us for that!!


----------



## MACina (Sep 2, 2013)

....sooo prettyyyyyyy, honey on boost!!!!

	I am very happy to hear that you feel better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






honey on boost said:


>


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote:


Honi said:


> LOL! Well its 18 polishes, I started swatching yesterday and im not halfway through yet lol


  	please post as soon as you have a chance, I cant wait to see them!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> A mani and today's new arrival to share:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I cant wait to wear this one ( AR)! I just wore Solitare last night , its so pretty!
  	I cant wait to wear RB either, I don't think I can wait till Christmas time to use it lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

I think she did it so she can still profit from selling ti and not have to charge more to ship, her shipping is pretty cheap, well packaged and fast.  I hope to buy more from Nikole directly tho too!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Naughty, I'm really sorry to hear that you're having such a rough time right now. My condolences to your mom and her boyfriend. It's great that you have nail polish to bring you some joy. I'm wishing you the very best and we're all here for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	CC, thank you so much!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Im glad you all like my pics, I feel the pressure now lol . It means a lot to come here and feel the support from everyone!

  	I have to tell you , I worked 16 hours on Saturday and could not wait to get home and open my box!
  	I felt happier than a child on Christmas morning!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
  	I opened the box and unwrapped the polishes and stared at the boxes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol and then I opened them all without looking, so I would be totally surprised!
  	I was breathless lol  and the polishes are to die for!!
  	I loved your card and I have been waiting to have time to let you know how much I appreciate your services and I need to send you another list lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	You are truly the Queen of Specktra!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

jennyap said:


> And here's Alcatraz Rocks on my nails. The polish of the moment, it seems! There wasn't much sun when I took this so you don't get the full effect of the sparkles, but I love it. Got a compliment on this today too


----------



## Anneri (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello all! I *did* haul today (no matter that I don't know if I get the job or not) - here's my np haul minus Chanel Elixir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There's a new shopping mall with a Kiko store that opened last week, and they had nearly all nps on sale - for 1,50€! So I got the ones above plus I had some vouchers from a different store and got some Indulge and Chanel items.  I also got Illamasqua Facet! That's a really beautiful and complex colour! Looking forward to use it!!!


----------



## MACina (Sep 3, 2013)

.....gorgeous polishes, Anneri!

  	I loveeeeeeeeeee the Kikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anneri said:


> I also got Illamasqua Facet! That's a really beautiful and complex colour! Looking forward to use it!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I also got Illamasqua Facet! That's a really beautiful and complex colour! Looking forward to use it!!!


  	ohhhh I like those  KIKIO polishes!! and the illamasqua


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey girls , I didn't post my hauls from this past weekend yet!

  	 From Dollish Polish I got mini size's ( since I will never use a whole bottle):

  	That's so 80's
  	Gag me with a spoon
  	Murky Dismal
  	Who Lives in the Pineapple Under the Sea
  	Drop.Your.Sword
  	California Gurl
  	As you wish

  	from LLarowe:
  	DP-Care Bear Stare
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Color Club Cosmic Fate
  	CrowsToes One Trick Pony


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Awesome, I cant wait to see your pics! I have all of those CBL's on my wishlist!
> Hopefully I can grab some of her polishes then! I made my wishlist tonight, I have 7 on my list so far!
> HELL YA!! tru addicts over in this thread lmao!
> 
> ...


  	Thanks! Sloppy work by me, it needed some mending.


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I also got Illamasqua Facet! That's a really beautiful and complex colour! Looking forward to use it!!!


  	Oh, nice haul! I need a Kiko shop near me, too!

  	Is that the new Illamasqua polish? (You have Sephora, too?)


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2013)

Now posting from my phone. Hope it works. I'm wearing EP Hey Jude to see what's all the fuss about. A few pics in different conditions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Today I popped into Gina Tricot and they seemed to have some interesting polishes. Anyone with experience? Honi?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I recently found out too that another shop is selling Wet n' Wild. They have like the whole Fergie Collection. Wonder if they would be good?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes, it is definitely 140. I placed another order last night and it was 138 and I still got away with 26 shipping.

  	Are you offering to CP me some DL polishes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you remember how much they cost over there? Thanks.

  	Good to hear. Really not happy with this liquid sand (think it's called Can't let go), it looks dull even with topcoat and has chipped already.



MRV said:


> 26 for 7 bottles and 20 for 4!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Sep 3, 2013)

Beautiful mani MRV! No, we don't have Sephora over here. *sadface*  But a friend of mine recently ordered from Illamasqua and offered to order one for me - so nice of her!   Anitacska, try one of the sands with shimmer/glitter in them. When I first tried them out I hated how flat some of them could look without glitter!


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it is definitely 140. I placed another order last night and it was 138 and I still got away with 26 shipping.
> 
> Are you offering to CP me some DL polishes?
> 
> ...


  It might be worth to explore. They are 16.50 or 17.50 Euros _this week only. _Here's the link: https://www.loveit.fi/brandit/deborah-lippmann.html?limit=30


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> I recently found out too that another shop is selling Wet n' Wild. They have like the whole Fergie Collection. Wonder if they would be good?


  hmmm...maybe I need Hey Jude after all!! soo pretty! what did u think of it?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> It might be worth to explore. They are 16.50 or 17.50 Euros _this week only. _Here's the link: https://www.loveit.fi/brandit/deborah-lippmann.html?limit=30


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's a picture of my new Lilypad Lacquers:




  Fairy Footprints, Aquadisiac, Violet Moon, She's All That, Velveteen, Blooming Violets, Wink of Pink


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think ill just get muir muir haha. i cant wait to wear octoberfest its very gorgeous. cant wait to see you Alcatraz mani.
> it looks soo good!!
> tell me that little catalogue they send has like 500 colors
> 
> ...


 





Kimi, I hope you are well

  I picked up :

*- Lost on Lombard*
*- First date at the Golden Gate*
*- In the Cable car pool lane*
*- Incognito in Sausalito*
*- Embarca Dare ya !*

*All are deep colours except in the Cable car pool lane, more shimmery.*

*I can't catch up with this thread lol, but a big hello !*


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 3, 2013)

sorry, I meant :  *Embarca Dare ya is more shimmery, fuschia in fact !*


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's a picture of my new Lilypad Lacquers:
> 
> Fairy Footprints, Aquadisiac, Violet Moon, She's All That, Velveteen, Blooming Violets, Wink of Pink


oooh which one are you gonna try first? I have Aquadisiac, Wink of Pink and Velveteen on my wish list from these ones. Plus like 10 more hahha


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oooh which one are you gonna try first? I have Aquadisiac, Wink of Pink and Velveteen on my wish list from these ones. Plus like 10 more hahha


  No idea! I already have another 7 I haven't tried (plus 700 other polishes).


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 3, 2013)

I can't believe how far I fell behind in posts after only one day. I'm going back to skim everything. Here's my current mani.

  Takko Lacquer Heads Will Roll - white = warm, pink = cold










  This is such a fun polish to wear. I love the gradient effect created when my nails shift from pink to white and the base of my nails are white with pink tips. The white color has tons of luminous shimmer. The shimmer has a pink tint depending on the angle you catch it in the light. The formula is great and easy to apply. I opted for three coats to minimize my nail line. The polish dries quickly between coats.

  I wish the shifting was reversed and that the raspberry color appeared when warm and the white color when cold, but it's still very pretty. It also doesn't take something extreme to shift the color. My nails would change from holding a cold drink or eating a cold piece of fruit. Heads Will Roll is my first thermal polish and I hope Takko makes more.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2013)

OMG that's gorgeous...   I want some of these...  Takko huh?  

I don't even bother to get caught up anymore. I read the last two pages and that's it for me. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 3, 2013)

there have been some beautiful hauls...  I might have to go back and get caught up there are some new names I don't recognize.   I finally want to haul off of Llarowe.


----------



## MRV (Sep 4, 2013)

On my way to lunch I quickly saw the Mac September collections. I have not been able read the Indulge thread. Have you guys gotten any of the NPs? I'm getting the teal only. The glitters seem more generic, stuff I alrready have from BL etc. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> On my way to lunch I quickly saw the Mac September collections. I have not been able read the Indulge thread. Have you guys gotten any of the NPs? I'm getting the teal only. The glitters seem more generic, stuff I alrready have from BL etc. Or am I wrong?


  I'm skipping the entire Indulge collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Zoya Satins and the Layla Butterfly Effect polish have arrived this morning. I have a good few packages to come, hopefully over the course of the week I'll receive most of them. Although I don't think my last 2 Llarowe orders have even been posted yet, it took her 11 days to post the first one...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Awesome, I cant wait to see your pics! I have all of those CBL's on my wishlist!
> Hopefully I can grab some of her polishes then! I made my wishlist tonight, I have 7 on my list so far!
> HELL YA!! tru addicts over in this thread lmao!
> 
> ...


  You're making me excited to get my own Hey Jude! Our wonderful CC got me 6 Enchanteds! Electric Feel, Congratulations, Seven Nation Army, Mean Mr. Mustard, Octopus's Garden and Hey Jude.


----------



## MRV (Sep 4, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Here's my Alcatraz mani. The picture is taken inside. Jennyap's pic shows how it looks outside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Another cool Alcatraz mani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lucky you! CC's been busy!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't believe how far I fell behind in posts after only one day. I'm going back to skim everything. Here's my current mani.
> 
> Takko Lacquer Heads Will Roll - white = warm, pink = cold
> 
> ...


      i didnt get any of the polishes but i did haul all the shadows! I love them


----------



## kimibos (Sep 4, 2013)

Cadillacquers and Crowstoes




  I Wish I was the Moon / Where the Wild Things are / Once More, With Feeling.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 4, 2013)

Current Mani 



  Orly Passion Fruit. very neon pink/orange/red. Holding "Pink Cult' blush Thanks to Erine!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Current Mani
> 
> Orly Passion Fruit. very neon pink/orange/red. Holding "Pink Cult' blush Thanks to Erine!


  I LOVE Pink Cult!!! Enjoy it and your new polishes!!!  Naughtyp, you've to post pics of your haul!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! That's really nice of her! Lucky you.
> 
> 
> I like that the colour shifts quite well, the green is quite intense, and it has this fine holo glitter (shows under a light only though).* I believe that there are quite many similar polishes but I don't have any of them so I can't say how close they are to HJ.* I used the Dior Gel TC so it feels extra smooth. There's clear tipwear though.
> ...


  I don't think there are many polishes like the Beatles collection. There are gorgeous multichromes, but these also have scatter holo which to me is a big bonus. They really semm like one of a kind polishes to me.

  And why would you tell yourself that you're not allowed new brands???


----------



## kimibos (Sep 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Naughtyp, you've to post pics of your haul!!!


  thanks! i cant wait to wear PC! i felt so dumb for skipping it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Current Mani
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Passion Fruit. very neon pink/orange/red. Holding "Pink Cult' blush Thanks to Erine!


  i have and love passionfruit! and Yay to Pink Cult! ( i don't have this blush....lol what collex did it come out with?) your nails look cute that length =) mine don't grow much more than that =(


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Naughtyp, you've to post pics of your haul!!!


  i know lol
  i actually planned on doing that today ( my one day off this week!) but my bf is coming over right now =/ lol i will def be posting some haul spam soon! i haven't got a shipping notice for my DP haul yet...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think there are many polishes like the Beatles collection. There are gorgeous multichromes, but these also have scatter holo which to me is a big bonus. They really seem like one of a kind polishes to me.


  Having said all that, I've just painted my nails with Ozotic 506 and it is literally 7 clours in one! Yellow/orange/red/pink/purple/blue/turquoise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll take pictures tomorrow. I guess maybe if I added EP Djinn In The Bottle or DD Dreamy, it might look like one of the Beatles polishes (can't remember which one, Across The Universe or Magical Mystery Tour?). Maybe I'll try it with an accent nail.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Having said all that, I've just painted my nails with Ozotic 506 and it is literally 7 clours in one! Yellow/orange/red/pink/purple/blue/turquoise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i think its magical mystery tour cuz i bought this Ozotic polish since someone said it was a close enough dupe! i have a couple holo glitter topcoats so im telling myself that is good enough lol. And i got Across the Universe, so i can skip Ozotic 504, but i want some more now lol

  did u use black underneath?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i think its magical mystery tour cuz i bought this Ozotic polish since someone said it was a close enough dupe! i have a couple holo glitter topcoats so im telling myself that is good enough lol. And i got Across the Universe, so i can skip Ozotic 504, but i want some more now lol
> 
> did u use black underneath?


  Yes, you're probably right. I did use black under it, you must, otherwise it's very sheer. I did 2 coats on top of the black, but the first one already popped!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2013)

I've just seen a really good comparison post on the fall collections from OPI, Zoya, Essie, China Glaze, etc. Here's the link: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/09/Fall-2013-Nail-Polish-Comparisons.html

  Looking at the pictures, I might just pass on the Essie collection since it seems like Zoya Mason = Essie The Lace Is On and Peace & Love & OPI = Essie The Twill Of It and really those are the only two I was interested in in the first place.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've just seen a really good comparison post on the fall collections from OPI, Zoya, Essie, China Glaze, etc. Here's the link: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/09/Fall-2013-Nail-Polish-Comparisons.html
> 
> Looking at the pictures, I might just pass on the Essie collection since it seems like Zoya Mason = Essie The Lace Is On and Peace & Love & OPI = Essie The Twill Of It and really those are the only two I was interested in in the first place.


  omg ive been waiting for this post!! thank you for posting the link!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, you're probably right. I did use black under it, you must, otherwise it's very sheer. I did 2 coats on top of the black, but the first one already popped!


  cant wait to try this!!


----------



## MACina (Sep 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Current Mani
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Passion Fruit. very neon pink/orange/red. Holding "Pink Cult' blush Thanks to Erine!


 
  So glad that you could get Pink Cult.It is such a beautiful blush!

And I love your mani


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2013)

Nothing came in the post today, boo! But I have some pictures of the Ozotic 506 polish I'm wearing today. It's so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  In the sun it looks blue with shimmer




  But also orange/red/pink/purple




  You can even see some green/khaki




  There's also some turquoise visible in shade




  And look at that pinky purple


----------



## Lalalish (Sep 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Now posting from my phone. Hope it works. I'm wearing EP Hey Jude to see what's all the fuss about. A few pics in different conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh!  I like that!!! Noe I have to get Jude!!


----------



## Lalalish (Sep 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm skipping the entire Indulge collection. :shrugs:


 These look really FUN! I really liked the purple someone had on, but that Green is gorgeous!


----------



## Lalalish (Sep 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nothing came in the post today, boo! But I have some pictures of the Ozotic 506 polish I'm wearing today. It's so pretty!
> 
> In the sun it looks blue with shimmer
> 
> ...


 WOW!! You people make me want to buy, buy, buy!! I already have too many...


----------



## Honi (Sep 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> I recently found out too that another shop is selling Wet n' Wild. They have like the whole Fergie Collection. Wonder if they would be good?


  Gina Tricot has some lovely polishes! I like Alexis (Vampy red), Rose Glitter (Glitter with pink and gold) and Wannabe which is a great green with some nice shimmer and depth!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nothing came in the post today, boo! But I have some pictures of the Ozotic 506 polish I'm wearing today. It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ok now im excited to try it again! =) how many coats of black did u use?


----------



## Honi (Sep 5, 2013)

Mariah Carey spam!!!




Sleigh ride for two, Underneath the mistletoe and Visions of love​ 


Emotions, Make him mine and It's frosty outside​ 


I Snow you love me, Ski slope sweetie and Warm me up​ 


All I Want for christmas (Is OPI), In my Santa suit and Cute Little Vixen​ 


Kiss me at midnight, Baby please come home and Silent stars go by​ 


All Sparkly and gold, My Favorite Ornament and Wonderous Star​


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> Pretty, kimibos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


      Thanks!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

  Nothing came in the post today, boo! But I have some pictures of the Ozotic 506 polish I'm wearing today. It's so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  In the sun it looks blue with shimmer
  But also orange/red/pink/purple
  You can even see some green/khaki
  There's also some turquoise visible in shade

  And look at that pinky purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i cant believe its the same Polish!!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> Mariah Carey spam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  omg I really think I need them all! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> now ill only think of you when they play California gurls in the radio.  Passionfruit is like crazy jelly neon to me. pink cult i think came out in the Reel Sexy Collection as a repromote. i cant wait to try it.
> OMG girl im wering minion and i LUV IT!! im glad i got it. i crazyyy love it.
> 
> Thanks!







  def gonna have to get minion then!
  come on payday!!! ughhh lol
  Ulta finally got the zoya fall collection! ima go check it out even tho I cant buy anything until tomorrow lol
  I had to cut my nails the other night one broke and I tried snipping just a bit, but they are def nub status. I used flight of the flamingos, very pretty polish!  perfect end of summer color  =) and CC was right about the bottles, the bunny isn't just a sticker anymore! I love it


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't believe how far I fell behind in posts after only one day. I'm going back to skim everything. Here's my current mani.
> 
> Takko Lacquer Heads Will Roll - white = warm, pink = cold
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> def gonna have to get minion then!
> come on payday!!! ughhh lol
> Ulta finally got the zoya fall collection! ima go check it out even tho I cant buy anything until tomorrow lol
> I had to cut my nails the other night one broke and I tried snipping just a bit, but they are def nub status. I used flight of the flamingos, very pretty polish!  perfect end of summer color  =) and CC was right about the bottles, the bunny isn't just a sticker anymore! I love it


    YES!  you got me and this army, right? that one too is amazing! 
     im waiting for zoya to have a sale or atleast free shipping to get the fall sands. i want the blue, purple and green ones. my nails have been cracking due to prednisone so they aree very short but still i like them alot. Flight of the flamingos is the only hare i havent used from the lastest collection, it looks so pretty tho.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> Mariah Carey spam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 5, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Damn!








Gorgeous Holiday collection !


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

*Manis Time! *
*

 

*
*Hare Dacing Bird of Paradise*
*

 

 

*
*Crowstoes ME and This Army!! in/out This polish Is amazing, i love it! its so unique to me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You all need it!*
*my skin color is off here but you get to see how the polish looks.*

*

 

 

*
*Crowstoes MINION-- its so hard to capture the duo chrome. i luv this one too. no top coat here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i luv how it looks on my short nails too.*

*

 

*
*Crowstoes Shoot the Butterfly-- my long time lemming is here! so pretty. this is 3 coats with seche, no undies. the base looks very brown on me. *


----------



## jennyap (Sep 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Manis Time! *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Love all these! I think your nails look awesome at this length. 

  Forgot to quote Anitacska - that Ozotic is amazing!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hot damn! Want.
> Love all these! I think your nails look awesome at this length.
> 
> Forgot to quote Anitacska - that Ozotic is amazing!!


    Thanks girl! short nails rule right now! that mariah collectioon is looking painful! so many gorgeous shades.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2013)

Wing Dust Steel Town Girl for PDF









  Sorry my camera takes macro too seriously LOL

  The Condo is still a total pit, but here's my cute new fridge(ignore nasty cupboards, I have to paint them)





  The stone tile floor in the kitchen






  more at a later time


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Fuzzy* 

  Wing Dust Steel Town Girl for PDF



  Sorry my camera takes macro too seriously LOL
  The Condo is still a total pit, but here's my cute new fridge(ignore nasty cupboards, I have to paint them)
  The stone tile floor in the kitchen



  more at a later time 


  wait wait wait! what brand of polish is that!!! Wind Dust, welcome to my world! that polish looks so pretty! your new fridge looks nice and big to me, but ii love the floors! my dream kitchen would probably have those. once again congrats on your new place.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> wait wait wait! what brand of polish is that!!! Wind Dust, welcome to my world! that polish looks so pretty! your new fridge looks nice and big to me, but ii love the floors! my dream kitchen would probably have those. once again congrats on your new place.


  Yep it's Wing Dust I bought it from Llarowe.
  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  The fridge is 11 cubic feet so it's apartment-ish sized, it's 23.5" wide and just over 6' tall. I'm not sure who put in the floors, but, they bought some really nice stone. It looks even better in person!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i cant believe its the same Polish!!!!!


  Yep! *nods*

  On that note: is anyone having trouble with using the smileys? I can't use half of them as only the left side of the smiley page shows up and I can't scroll over to the right like I used to. Hmm.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
  Yep! *nods*

*On that note: is anyone having trouble with using the smileys? I can't use half of them as only the left side of the smiley page shows up and I can't scroll over to the right like I used to. Hmm.*


  yep, same here, i think Richelle mentioned that its the new layout. i think they are going to fix it soon.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 5, 2013)

OPI Berlin There Done That.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lyseD* 

 


  OPI Berlin There Done That.



  Such a pretty shade. what do you use on your cuticles?? they look really good.


----------



## cocotears (Sep 5, 2013)

i didn't know whether to start a new thread for this or just ask here, so I'll start here first. what do you all suggest for a good lower-end white nail polish? i know all whites are going to be streaky, but what has been your best white nail polish for under $10?


----------



## kimibos (Sep 5, 2013)

cocotears said:


> i didn't know whether to start a new thread for this or just ask here, so I'll start here first. what do you all suggest for a good lower-end white nail polish? i know all whites are going to be streaky, but what has been your best white nail polish for under $10?


  i have and like zoya Purity which is $8 and many here recommend Essie Blanc which is also $8. but yeah purity is my go-to white polish. 

  Welcome to the polish thread by the way!


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 5, 2013)

The ups man is taking forever to get here.  He's bringing me guerlain Madame batifole and lancome purple fiction.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Such a pretty shade. what do you use on your cuticles?? they look really good.


  Thank you. I don't do anything special just rub whichever hand lotion I am using on them.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 5, 2013)

```

```



cocotears said:


> i didn't know whether to start a new thread for this or just ask here, so I'll start here first. what do you all suggest for a good lower-end white nail polish? i know all whites are going to be streaky, but what has been your best white nail polish for under $10?


  I only have one white polish Sally Hansens  white out I think it's called? Like $3-4 only needed two coats!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Llarowe announced on FB that her site will no longer carry  Smitten Enchanted Femme Fatale Coco Allure Up colors holos   New lines  (*some launching tomorrow) Chrome * Arcane* Glam* Cult  Tomorrow hare is also being  restocked and elevation   I'ma try n get hare midsummer midnight and an elevation polish. Rumor had it that enchanteds restock is this Sunday at 3 pm pst She has a new color fo the imagination collection called Yesterday


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been under the weather and haven't had the chance to catch up in the thread yet. I got all of my Colors by Llarowe orders except for one. I'm wearing Dirty Diana right now and it's a great holo. It's a pretty yet ordinary magenta burgundy polish in regular light, but the holo effect is amazing in the sunlight. I swatched them all on my nails and a few of the shades seem very similar. True Colors is only a tad darker than Tank Tops & Flip Flops, but the holo effect is much stronger. Tank Tops is a more subtle holo in comparison. My In the Navy also seems more purple than navy. I think I saw someone else mention the same thing on Llarowe's Facebook, so I'm going to contact customer service about it. Overall, though, the polishes are fantastic. Good Fortune is gorgeous.

  I want to thank Naughty and kimibos for posting the Labor Day discounts for Dollish Polish and Llarowe. I took advantage. I ordered colors from the Dollish Polish website that I no longer see or I haven't seen anywhere else. I wanted to get the entire That's So 80's collection, but decided to wait. I wanted to have money left to order things from Llarowe's sale. I haven't received a shipping notice yet. I hope all of them are square bottles.

  Dollish Polish


Ferb, I Know What We're Gonna do Today 	
Have A Berry Good Day 	
Those Meddling Kids! 	
Gotham City 	
Zombie Flesh 	
Things Are Looking Very GRIMM 	
That's So Fetch 
 
  I used the Llarowe sale to pick up some long standing polishes on my to-buy list.

  A England


The Knight 	
The Shield 	
Bridal Veil 
 
  CrowsToes


Absolum/Your Potions Master 	
Maxxed Out 
 
  Picture Polish


Festival 	
Shocked 	
Vampire 
 
  I also did my first Chanel polish auction on eBay and won Khaki Brun for a very decent price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm at the point now where I'm ready to start going after discontinued Chanels on eBay.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> She has a new color fo the imagination collection called Yesterday


  I was going to post about the discontinued brands at Llarowe, but you beat me to it. I'm surprised about Femme Fatale. That would explain why so many colors have disappeared after the last restock in July.

  I want more Hares, but I'm going to wait for them to restock on Hare's Etsy shop. It's slightly cheaper and I think her packaging is cute. Do you get the Enchanted newsletter? It said Sunday at 1pm MDT. She confirmed the MDT time on the Enchanted Facebook page. That's 3pm EST. Wouldn't that be 12pm PST? Another newsletter going out with the available colors. I saw Yesterday and I cant tell if it looks like I Am The Walrus?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was going to post about the discontinued brands at Llarowe, but you beat me to it. I'm surprised about Femme Fatale. That would explain why so many colors have disappeared after the last restock in July.  I want more Hares, but I'm going to wait for them to restock on Hare's Etsy shop. It's slightly cheaper and I think her packaging is cute. Do you get the Enchanted newsletter? It said Sunday at 1pm MDT. She confirmed the MDT time on the Enchanted Facebook page. That's 3pm EST. Wouldn't that be 12pm PST? Another newsletter going out with the available colors. I saw Yesterday and I cant tell if it looks like I Am The Walrus?


 I didn't get the newsletter yet, I was going off an IG comment lol.  It does remind me of im the walrus too. I don't have that one yet lol. Crap I'm still gonna be at work tho! Ughh lol  I wanna know which colors she's gonna have! I love nikoles packaging it so cute  I saved my stuff from my last order lol


----------



## MACina (Sep 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> Mariah Carey spam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





....those are gorgeous!

  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MACina (Sep 5, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Manis Time! *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 





....loving all your manis, kimibos!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> *Beautezine.com* has a review on the Essie "For The Twill Of It" Collection:
> 
> http://www.beautezine.com/essie-fall-2013-collection-review-photos-swatches/
> 
> ...


   I wish I had seen this before I rushed pass an Essie display last week.  I'll definitely go back for Cashmere Bathrobe.  Thanks for making me take a second look MACina.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is my current mani, Color Club Twiggie with Color Club Platinum Record on top. Couldn't quite capture the colour, it's a bit more blue and more bright. It's really really pretty.


    Oh I LOVE this!!! I can't stop looking at it.  Happy Green---just makes me smile Anitacska!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Gang/Fellow NPAs.  I've missed you all and the NP Porn!  This is just a quickie.  I expect to be back 
       regularly when things slow down at home a tad.  In spite of being super busy w/the holidays, I have been doing
       my nails!  Here's the only one that I've had a chance to photograph.  This one was inspired by HOB.  Thanks
       HOB!!!   Hope your shoulder is healing & feeling better.

       OPI Traffic Stopper Copper & BL Cotton Buds


----------



## Honi (Sep 5, 2013)

I've started doing full NOTD's with the MariahCarey polishes. Kiss me at midnight is hands down my fav


----------



## MACina (Sep 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I wish I had seen this before I rushed pass an Essie display last week.  I'll definitely go back for Cashmere Bathrobe.  Thanks for making me take a second look MACina.


 
  Medgal, nice to see you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Has been a while and I was already worried....hope that things slow down soon!


----------



## MACina (Sep 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> I've started doing full NOTD's with the MariahCarey polishes. Kiss me at midnight is hands down my fav


 





.....stunning!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2013)

MACina said:


> .....stunning!


  Seriously!




  Cleanup on aisle 5!


----------



## Honi (Sep 5, 2013)

And on another note, today we pick up our puppy! I am SO excited


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> And on another note, today we pick up our puppy! I am SO excited


  That's so cute! I hope we get puppy pics with the nail polish pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the pictures of the Mariah polishes. They look beautiful and after your swatch I'm even more in love with Kiss Me At Midnight.
  Ow and the horizontal bar for the smilies is back on my laptop, so I can use all smilies again!


----------



## MRV (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> Mariah Carey spam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








TY, Honi! I'm interested in about half of them. Trying to minimise, like I don't need all the gold glitters.


----------



## MACina (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> And on another note, today we pick up our puppy! I am SO excited


 





.....amazing!!!!


----------



## MRV (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> And on another note, today we pick up our puppy! I am SO excited


  Awww, which dog is it?


----------



## Honi (Sep 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely manis! MEATA is awesome! I've been eyeing some glowy polishes of late, too.
> 
> 
> That's an interesting looking polish! Kind of flakies and holo.
> ...


  She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


----------



## MACina (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


 





....OMG, she is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## MRV (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


  OOOH! My compatriot! Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


   So cute !





She is adorable Honi


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 6, 2013)

Everyone, impossible for me to catch up but beautiful manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and combos !


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Cadillacquer Masterpiece, 3 coats. I'm amazed at how vividly the red glitters show up in the jelly base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 6, 2013)

I know I have more catching up to do.  I hate these quick visits---I need time to savor the nail porn!!!   I'll be back!!

Here's my news ladies--- 



I HAVE HARE!  THAT'S RIGHT---MEDGAL IS NO LONGER HARE-LESS. I'VE DIPPED INTO THE HARE POOL!





Started small---ode to KIMIBOS:

Hares:  Mad Chill, Washed Ashore, Star Tropics & Rococo Grandeur
Dior:     Nuit 1947 & Trafalgar


----------



## Corally (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


  SHE IS ADORABLE!!! :bigheart: SO CUTE!!! :fluffy:


----------



## MRV (Sep 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I know I have more catching up to do.  I hate these quick visits---I need time to savor the nail porn!!!   I'll be back!!
> 
> Here's my news ladies---
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


  And that puppy is just adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No polish in the post again today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did have a quick shopping trip and picked up these:









  Models Own Sardonyx, Valerian, No7 In The Stars, Sparkly Khaki

  In The Stars has blue/pink duochrome sparkles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ugh, and what are the chances of this, the Deborah Lippmann Jewel Heist collection is now up on BeautyBay, just as I've asked for a CP! Serves me right to be impatient. It's only a few pounds more expensive to have them CPd, so it's not too bad, but I bet if I hadn't asked, we wouldn't have got them. Never got the new Mermaids. Hohum.

  EDIT: Just checked and we now also have the Mermaids except for the pink one (maybe that's sold out). When did that happen???


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I know I have more catching up to do.  I hate these quick visits---I need time to savor the nail porn!!!   I'll be back!!
> Here's my news ladies---
> 
> 
> ...











YESSSS you are back!! and with a HARE HAUL!!! i cant wait to see how you like Washed ashore. its so your color! dont worry about catching up, this thread moves crazy fast.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Honi* 

  She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!





    OMG she is cRazy cute!!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

So i stalked LLarowe for Hare's Medusa Luminosa, Elevation polish Echinops and got NONE of those. i dont even think they were available. 
  i made it out with my first OZOTICS thanks to our duo-chrome girl Anitacska! 
*910, 912 and 914*


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2013)

Zoya Valerie


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely manis! MEATA is awesome! I've been eyeing some glowy polishes of late, too.
> 
> 
> That's an interesting looking polish! Kind of flakies and holo.
> ...


  It's such a pretty polish! I can't wait to do a whole mani with it. My unit has southern facing windows, I'm not sure it does cold LOL


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Zoya Valerie


  soo pretty. now i need this one too!! i wonder how close its to chanel taboo. its looks better than taboo to me.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2013)

Unfortunately I do not have Taboo to compare


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

Just seen the picture of EP Yesterday on Instagram and i'm in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it looks like I Am The Walrus at all.




  I Am The Walrus (credit to Pointless Cafe)                          




  Yesterday (credit to EP)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Congrats on your new dwelling Fuzzy!  Wishing you many years of happiness and room for NP!!!


  Thanks!

  My Mom brought my nail polish from her house today and boy, did it ever have an interesting ride...But, I'll start at the beginning... The elevator broke and a lady was trapped(oh my the screaming...I was trying to yell to her that it was going to be ok... yikes.) The elevator guy got her out as soon as he arrived though- maybe a little over half an hour since the emergency call. My Mom went back out to the car to bring in the last boxes of nail polish and a can of paint and elevator guy is on top of the elevator car in the lobby and said give them to me and I'll take them up for you. So my nail polish got to ride on the top of the elevator car! Crazy!


  Cute puppy, Honi!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen the picture of EP Yesterday on Instagram and i'm in love!   I don't think it looks like I Am The Walrus at all.
> 
> I Am The Walrus (credit to Pointless Cafe)
> 
> Yesterday (credit to EP)


 That's looks like a totally diff pic of walrus than the ones I have seen lol! These polishes look good from so many angles! I am gonna try for Yesterday on Sunday. Don't NEED August , wanna know what other colors there's gonna be!!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 6, 2013)

Boo-hoo. I am disappointed. I placed an order on Llarowe on Labor Day. It said i had free 2-Day shipping! I figured there were probably plenty of orders, but i was hoping i'd get by the end of this week.

  Well, i got a message today, my order went out, with my tracking number. According to USPS, it won't get here until the 12th !!! That's far from 2 days from today - even with Sunday in the way - i should have had it by the 9th.

  Yeah, yeah, it's only nail polish, but i was sooooo excited (Crows Toes, Cadillacquer, and Jindie). Grumble, grumble.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Honi* 

  Mariah Carey spam!!!




Sleigh ride for two, Underneath the mistletoe and Visions of love​ 


Emotions, Make him mine and It's frosty outside​ 


I Snow you love me, Ski slope sweetie and Warm me up​ 


All I Want for christmas (Is OPI), In my Santa suit and Cute Little Vixen​ 


Kiss me at midnight, Baby please come home and Silent stars go by​ 


All Sparkly and gold, My Favorite Ornament and Wonderous Star​ 


  OOO, the gold ones are simply gaw-jous! After my disappointment with the MAC gold polishes in the Indulge collection, i really need _Wondrous Star_!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Today on Llarowe I got Crowstoes Minion, Hare Midsummer Midnight, and Elevation Echinops. It's my first elevation polish , kimibos I'm sorry u weren't able to grab one ;(  I also stopped at Ulta and got Zoya Channing, Mason, and Giovanna. Going to try n get lucky during the enchanted restock, and I'm going to the zoya pixies on Sunday ( maybe lol depends how many enchanteds I get!) , at ulta. If you buy 3 zoyas u get a free zoya treatment bag. Haven't tried any of their stuff other than polish so that will be a good way to test it all out!!   Also at ulta on the 14th, Butter London's will be $10.  I'm gonna try n get cake hole and bobby dazzler , since they are no longer on Nordstroms site.  There is a new nordies exclusive called prince something . Def getting it!!!! More for the name than anything lol  ;( oh how much I miss my princey.......


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Boo-hoo. I am disappointed. I placed an order on Llarowe on Labor Day. It said i had free 2-Day shipping! I figured there were probably plenty of orders, but i was hoping i'd get by the end of this week.
> 
> Well, i got a message today, my order went out, with my tracking number. According to USPS, i won't get here until the 12th !!! That's far from 2 days from today - even with Sunday in the way - i should have had it by the 9th.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, it's only nail polish, but i was sooooo excited (Crows Toes, Cadillacquer, and Jindie). Grumble, grumble.


  Ugh, I'm still waiting for my order from 18th August.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was only posted on the 28th and only just arrived in the UK on the night of the 4th according to USPS. My other two orders from the 26th and 29th haven't even been posted yet. This is not like how it used to be, my Llarowe orders usually arrived within 10-14 days.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Boo-hoo. I am disappointed. I placed an order on Llarowe on Labor Day. It said i had free 2-Day shipping! I figured there were probably plenty of orders, but i was hoping i'd get by the end of this week.
> 
> Well, i got a message today, my order went out, with my tracking number. According to USPS, it won't get here until the 12th !!! That's far from 2 days from today - even with Sunday in the way - i should have had it by the 9th.
> 
> ...


     LUCKYY!!! im gonna try again at 10pm here. its good to know it was available.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Boo-hoo. I am disappointed. I placed an order on Llarowe on Labor Day. It said i had free 2-Day shipping! I figured there were probably plenty of orders, but i was hoping i'd get by the end of this week.  Well, i got a message today, my order went out, with my tracking number. According to USPS, it won't get here until the 12th !!! That's far from 2 days from today - even with Sunday in the way - i should have had it by the 9th.  Yeah, yeah, it's only nail polish, but i was sooooo excited (Crows Toes, Cadillacquer, and Jindie). Grumble, grumble.


 Same here , just got my shipping notice!  But I still have t got a shipping notice from dollish polish either!  Grrr lol


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2013)

By the way, I put Djinn In A Bottle on top of the Ozotic 506 polish I'm wearing and although it gives a nice linear holo effect, it also dulls to colour somewhat, so it's still not quite the same as the EP multichrome/holo polishes. However, I'm wondering if perhaps adding an extra coat of Ozotic on top would make it look brighter since it's a very sheer polish, but then again would probably dull the holo effect.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> By the way, I put Djinn In A Bottle on top of the Ozotic 506 polish I'm wearing and although it gives a nice linear holo effect, it also dulls to colour somewhat, so it's still not quite the same as the EP multichrome/holo polishes. However, I'm wondering if perhaps adding an extra coat of Ozotic on top would make it look brighter since it's a very sheer polish, but then again would probably dull the holo effect.


 try it and let us kno


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

2 coats of Bone Daddy over 1 Coat of OPI My pointe exactly. seche. the blue glitters/shimmers are just so cute. 
  im back to doing my nails everyday. i just cant stop myself, i want to try them all as soon as i get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need more hands!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I m gonna try to get that polish! :thud:   hopefully itll be there sooner. sometimes usps gives me a date and it arrives 2-3 days before.      LUCKYY!!! im gonna try again at 10pm here. its good to know it was available.


 hope u get it!!! It's such a pretty color:eyelove:


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's a link for the Essie Winter collection http://imabeautygeek.com/2013/09/01/mani-monday-essie-shearling-darling-winter-2013/


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Top to bottom: Getmanicure, Every months Oktoberfest, and Muir Muir on the Wall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Left to right: OPI DS Lapis, OPI Alcatraz Rocks Here's another comparison post from Mary's IG account


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's pics of the Deborah Lippmann Holiday from Carly's FB account (Lacquered Lover)


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> from Carly's FB account (Lacquered Lover)


  WOW sooo many. so far i think ill pass. maybe the mint/aqua essie one. maybe the DL with big bang are a set. i wouldnt mind getting a set cheaper at beauty.com


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> hope u get it!!! It's such a pretty color:eyelove:


  lets see if i make it. so far i keep googling other stuff!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Monsy* 

 



  Zoya Valerie 



  MORE Zoya lust... still haven't made it to that new ULTA not too far from me... i'm makin' a list...


----------



## lilinah (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

  Just seen the picture of EP Yesterday on Instagram and i'm in love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it looks like I Am The Walrus at all.




  I Am The Walrus (credit to Pointless Cafe)                          




  Yesterday (credit to EP)



  I will not lust after unattainable Enchanted Polishes. I will not lust after unattainable Enchanted Polishes. I will not lust after unattainable Enchanted Polishes.


----------



## cocotears (Sep 6, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have and like zoya Purity which is $8 and many here recommend Essie Blanc which is also $8. but yeah purity is my go-to white polish.
> 
> Welcome to the polish thread by the way!
> 
> ...


  Thanks!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

cocotears said:


> Thanks! I think I'm going to try Essie Blanc since I don't have to order it online.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

*Pahlish *is having a sale in their new site 10% off with *grandopening *for the whole weekend. 
http://www.pahlish.bigcartel.com/

  i told myself it was a good time to give the brand a try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i got
  Dirty Paws, Yu Lan Festival and Drink the Sea. 

  SOOO then at LL, i got Elevatiion's Echinops and El cap.

  OMG im going to play with my makeup now.... i feel so guilty.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 6, 2013)

lilinah said:


> *I will not lust after unattainable Enchanted Polishes. I will not lust after unattainable Enchanted Polishes. I will not lust after unattainable Enchanted Polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    LOL these girls have had me like that, all this time too! it just seems impossible to get one. so sad


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> I've started doing full NOTD's with the MariahCarey polishes. Kiss me at midnight is hands down my fav





Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


  I need kiss me at midnight!!!!!  I want several from the Mariah Careys.  I haven't "drugstore" hauled in a while, I've been too caught up in indies and high end.  That is such a cute puppy! How big will she get?  I just want to squeeze her and kiss her.  I love dogs and cats!


----------



## MACina (Sep 6, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Zoya Valerie


 





.....gorgeous, Monsy!


----------



## Honi (Sep 7, 2013)

purplemaren said:


> That is such a cute puppy! How big will she get? I just want to squeeze her and kiss her. I love dogs and cats!


  She will be medium sized at around 15 kilos


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 7, 2013)

I love how wolf like they look when they are grown.  I dreamt that we suddenly acquired to more dogs (we already have two).  Luckily I recognize that we have as many as we can take care of already.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> WOW sooo many. so far i think ill pass. maybe the mint/aqua essie one. maybe the DL with big bang are a set. i wouldnt mind getting a set cheaper at beauty.com


 That's the only Essie I'm interested in too. I THINK I saw a pic of the mini set and it was all the red ones? Depends on what else is out lol  Pass on the Dls , except that metallic green one , so if its in a set I'm skipping. Well... Unless they are minis! Hahha  So far I like OPI and China Glaze holiday collections most.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


  She's sooooooooooo cute and adorable!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Pahlish* is having a sale in their new site 10% off with *grandopening* for the whole weekend.  http://www.pahlish.bigcartel.com/  i told myself it was a good time to give the brand a try. hboy:  i got Dirty Paws, Yu Lan Festival and Drink the Sea.   SOOO then at LL, i got Elevatiion's Echinops and El cap.  OMG im going to play with my makeup now.... i feel so guilty.


 Yay! I'm glad u got it! I can't wait to use it it makes my heart skip a beat lol  But um ya... I feel guilty too lol I ordered some  from Literary Laquers Liquor collection, I got a blue/ green holo and a pink cream holo. I kinda wanted the nude one too, but I need to hold out for tomorrow's restock! Here the liquor collection on pointless cafe http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/08/literary-lacquers-literary-liquors.html?m=1


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 2 coats of Bone Daddy over 1 Coat of OPI My pointe exactly. seche. the blue glitters/shimmers are just so cute.  im back to doing my nails everyday. i just cant stop myself, i want to try them all as soon as i get them   I need more hands!


 Same here lol but I've been super exhausted after working 33 hours last weekend lol. Luckily that only happens once a year at this job hah. I did get to paint my nails last night at work tho hahah I used zoya Giovanna. It sooo pretty!! I want to like, drink it  You have officially got me on to the crows toes brand darn it lol!!  I should have one trick pony on Monday.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Zoya Valerie


 I wasn't into zoyas when this came out but I think I may need to order it from their site!    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi Gang/Fellow NPAs.  I've missed you all and the NP Porn!  This is just a quickie.  I expect to be back[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]       regularly when things slow down [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]at [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]home a tad.  In spite of being super busy w/the holidays, I have been doing[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]       my nails!  Here's the only one that I've had a chance to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]photograph.  This one was inspired by HOB.  Thanks[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]       HOB!!!   Hope your shoulder is healing & feeling better.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]       OPI Traffic Stopper Copper & BL Cotton Buds[/COLOR]


 Love it Med!! Nice to see you I've been thinking about u, hope all is well!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

Just got my Colors by LLa. they were supposed to be here on monday. 
  they swatched amazing on the nail wheel. im going to be doing a Smooth criminal mani today


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Just got my Colors by LLa. they were supposed to be here on monday.  they swatched amazing on the nail wheel. im going to be doing a Smooth criminal mani today :flower:


 cant wait to see it and try to get my hands on a bottle!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> I've started doing full NOTD's with the MariahCarey polishes. Kiss me at midnight is hands down my fav


 this is number 1 on my list!! Good first choice Honi! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

Honi said:


> She's a finnish lapphund! TOO precious!


 Sooooo cute! I wish I could hold her!! I need some snuggles  





Anitacska said:


> Beautiful! I'm definitely getting this!   And that puppy is just adorable!    No polish in the post again today.   But I did have a quick shopping trip and picked up these:
> 
> 
> 
> Models Own Sardonyx, Valerian, No7 In The Stars, Sparkly Khaki  In The Stars has blue/pink duochrome sparkles.    Ugh, and what are the chances of this, the Deborah Lippmann Jewel Heist collection is now up on BeautyBay, just as I've asked for a CP! Serves me right to be impatient. It's only a few pounds more expensive to have them CPd, so it's not too bad, but I bet if I hadn't asked, we wouldn't have got them. Never got the new Mermaids. Hohum.  EDIT: Just checked and we now also have the Mermaids except for the pink one (maybe that's sold out). When did that happen???


 I'm eyeing that In the Stars polish!!


----------



## Honi (Sep 7, 2013)

You are welcome! I am very surprised as to how calm she has been, it's like nothing has changed. We went out to pee once during the night but other than that she slept through the night wiithout any complaints. Terribly easy little girl. 

  I think I will try the Maybelline Speckled Pink polish tomorrow, that or the blue one.  Pics shall come!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I know I have more catching up to do.  I hate these quick visits---I need time to savor the nail porn!!!   I'll be back!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Here's my news ladies---[/COLOR] :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]I HAVE HARE!  THAT'S RIGHT---MEDGAL IS NO LONGER HARE-LESS. I'VE DIPPED INTO THE HARE POOL![/COLOR]:cheer:   [COLOR=0000FF]Started small---ode to KIMIBOS:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]Hares:  Mad Chill, Washed Ashore, Star Tropics & Rococo Grandeur[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Dior:     Nuit 1947 & Trafalgar[/COLOR]


 Yay for your first Hares!! Can't wait to see ur manis with them


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> cant wait to see it and try to get my hands on a bottle!


 _mani's done, ill take a pic soon.  LLa posted they are going to be restocking them in 3-4 weeks. she is also going to be having new ones, jellies and more beat it. _


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

_

_
_Thiller, Smooth Criminal and Good Fortune._
_

 

 _
_Smooth Criminal. no base or top coat._
_

 _
_with no sun._

******** since i liked these ones. ill be hauling for dirty diana and beat it next time. maybe rare bear too.  *


----------



## MACina (Sep 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _
> 
> _
> _Thiller, Smooth Criminal and Good Fortune._
> ...


 





....wow, they are soooooooooooo prettyyyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I really love the bottles!The hand and the foot are kinda funny


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 7, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _[COLOR=008080]
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=008080]Thiller, Smooth Criminal and Good Fortune.[/COLOR]_ _[COLOR=008080]
> ...


 Yup i knew this was the ONE I have to have from CBLs. Along with like all the others lol. 





kimibos said:


> _ Echinops looks so pretty and i dont have any lilac/light purple holos. those literary look so pretty ughhh i dont want to go to their site hahaa _    _like you said think about all the polish youll buy  i luv  all the crowstoes i got except from the pony spoiled brat! that one is. i tried it with the aqua base and nothing. ill try it with nobasetopcoat. to see if i can make it look/feel smooth. _    _i have been waiting all these days for a zoya sale. i keep looking at their instagram page and nothing! i have a list of sands and the 2 polishes Monsy posted. _ _mani's done, ill take a pic soon.  LLa posted they are going to be restocking them in 3-4 weeks. she is also going to be having new ones, jellies and more beat it. _


 I don't have any lilac holos either. I give up ever owning Love the way you Lilac from encahnted but i do plan to grab some for lilypad lacquer once llarowe restocks.  I kno I already debated in blowing my extra money on 1/3 of my list from llarowe or the new baily bow uggs... I think I'll get new boots and see if I have anything left for some np. I start school soon too :/ hate paying for the textbooks! Most of the ones for my college are specifically for our campus only.... Ridiculous!!! Gonna be my hardest quarter yet ( Organic/inorganic Chemistry and intermediate algebra). :barf: Ughh don't wanna. Think about it I have 3 weeks left for all the np I can try and buy!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ughh don't wanna. Think about it I have 3 weeks left for all the np I can try and buy!


 _lol now you need them all. go with the boots for school tho. Organic Chemistry is awful, well Chem in general is awful.. _


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2013)

Finally, my Colors by Llarowe order has arrived! I actually asked her on FB why it took 20 days for it to come and apparently this was a pre-order and wasn't supposed to be shipping until the 29th. I totally didn't remember that. I'm sure some of you received you CbL polishes before then, no? Oh well. The other thing is, apparently the Royal Mail is now destroying all incoming parcels with nail polish in them and that's why they'd not sent the orders I placed on the 26th and 29th August. Apparently they are going to ship as hazardous cargo into the UK and then distributed over here by someone else. What's weird is, I have received every package with nail polish in it so far except for one, but in all honesty that seller never even bothered to reply to my questions, so I'm a bit dubious about that one anyway. Oh yes, and the first Lilypad order disappeared, but then again, the second one turned up fine. I don't know...

  Anyway, here's a rather crappy picture of my Color by Llarowe order, I sneakily took this with my phone in the bathroom since it's Saturday and my husband is home. Some of the colours look a bit samey, although they are all pretty, I am feeling a bit of buyer's remorse. Maybe I really didn't need to order 11 of them in one go. 





  The colours are: Smooth Criminal, Dirty Diana, True Colors, Good Fortune, Sparkles Are A Girl's Best Friend, Tank Tops and Flip Flops,
  bottom row: This Girl Is On Fire! Help!, Rare Bear, Trouble, Thriller, Gizmo

  Oh and actually I have just checked and the CbL pre-order was on the 24th and i ordered on the 18th, when she launched the MJ collection, so BIG FAT LIAR on that one! I feel like they're giving priority to US customers over international ones. Right now I'm feeling like I can't be bothered to order from her again. Bring on Rainbow Connection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry, rant over.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 7, 2013)

^^^^^ They all look good tho. i got mine today and liked the application of smooth criminal. but then you have sooo many holos, these are probably boring for you. the whole british mail thing is pathetic. do the packages say polish one them?? or just fragile? how would they know its polish?
  those people have a war againts NPAs!!

  also you and your girl look gorgeous in your new avatar pic


----------



## Honi (Sep 8, 2013)

Love this! Speckled Pink from Maybelline


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Love this! Speckled Pink from Maybelline


  Nice mani!


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2013)

Recent manis: Hare Neon Palm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Isadora Ocean Crush. This one is great! A very wide and rounded brush, easy to apply.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Another awesome Zoya purple!   They look beautiful, but looks like she's like going to release only ONE polish tonight! :smash:    Luckily no one and nothing was hurt! The elevator at my work place has some problems, too, but it's an open car one (it's _very _old).   Me too! It's already on my list.   :haha:  Me too! I like the blue glitters/shimmers in a polish, too. It gives something extra to it.   :shock:  I thought I could skip this collection.   TY! Just how many are they!? :nuts:  Luckily nothing jumps out. Maybe some of the glitters.   Please post pics!        Please, do not tempt.     Nice mani!


 I kno I keep checking her site, can not access her page on FB At all!! I'm not in love with August but Ima still try my luck anyways! Hopefully more colors get added :/  The only DL I like is the emerald green one, might get that one since my bros gf just got "laughing to the bank " and I can just  use hers lol!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Recent manis: Hare Neon Palm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Omg I love ocean crush!!!  And the hot pink glitter in those hares! I need them all


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Another awesome Zoya purple!
> 
> 
> *They look beautiful, but looks like she's like going to release only ONE polish tonight! *
> ...


  Ocean Crush is gorgeous, I have that too, bought it in Sweden in June, but haven't used it yet. I also got Cora Crush.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Love this! Speckled Pink from Maybelline


 Still need to use these polishes! Very cute


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's some recent manis , tho they are not that creative this time ;( lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hard Candy Sugar Rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OPI Solitaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hare Flight of the Flamingos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zoya Giovanna


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my! I just bought two of these (Bluemarks and Clearly Spotted) and now I want a third.. will wait until they go on sale though.
  (Edit: This should be a reply to the Speckled Pink manicure.. how do I get it to show the pictures with the reply?)

  Just joined, after reading this thread for a few days and being so impressed with the polishes and manis! Just starting to get back into nail polish, and just starting to get into indie polish.

  Spent the summer in Edmonton (Alberta, Canada) and bought a bunch of Mrs. P's Nail Potions, and recently ordered a set of minis from Starrily.. Nail Polish Canada is offering free shipping right now (And a contest with daily prizes!) and I ordered my first Models Own polish: Red Sea.

  Waiting for a good Llarlowe sale/free Canada shipping now. I made up a wishlist twice, and twice it disappeared! Wrote them about it and we shall see what happens.. anybody else have problems forming an account with them with a Yahoo address?

  Glad to have found a group of nail polishers to chat with.


----------



## MACina (Sep 8, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Oh my! I just bought two of these (Bluemarks and Clearly Spotted) and now I want a third.. will wait until they go on sale though.
> (Edit: This should be a reply to the Speckled Pink manicure.. how do I get it to show the pictures with the reply?)
> 
> Just joined, after reading this thread for a few days and being so impressed with the polishes and manis! Just starting to get back into nail polish, and just starting to get into indie polish.
> ...


 







 and especially to the NPA thread, Bcteagirl


----------



## MACina (Sep 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Love this! Speckled Pink from Maybelline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






....gorgeous manis, ladies


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

The Enchanted Polish website is under maintenance! Is the restock in 30 minutes or 90 minutes? I thought it was 8 pm (it's 6.30 pm here), but now I'm thinking is it at 7 pm?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

The new Enchanted polishes are visible.




Anitacska said:


> The Enchanted Polish website is under maintenance! Is the restock in 30 minutes or 90 minutes? I thought it was 8 pm (it's 6.30 pm here), but now I'm thinking is it at 7 pm?


  It's in 90 minutes.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

The site is now up and oh my, all the pretty polishes! There's a few new ones, Yesterday, Autumn, Queen of the Castle, August. Might also get Seven Nation Army this time, I have passed on that before.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The site is now up and oh my, all the pretty polishes! There's a few new ones, Yesterday, Autumn, Queen of the Castle, August. Might also get Seven Nation Army this time, I have passed on that before.


  Yeah, I can better see the difference between Yesterday and I Am The Walrus now. I'm going after the 4 new colors.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 8, 2013)

There's an Enchanted restock/launch?

  Best of luck peeps!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> There's an Enchanted restock/launch?
> 
> Best of luck peeps!


  Thanks. I'm nervous already. I think I might try to snatch the entire Imagine collection if I can, so I have them all in the same new style bottle. Or perhaps sell the ones I don't want, I know a few peeps here who wouldn't mind them.  As long as the Royal Mail lets them through....


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG! I'm stalking!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes Buick in 20 mins! Ughh I feel so sick lol I haven't been this nervous in a long time! I'm just gonna grab what I can lol hopefully I get a couple   I love all the new colors and have seen pics of 7NA that made me want it but I told myself no to her glitters....


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

Just curious. Has anyone been interested in the glass nail file? I've thought about it, but then think to myself "that's another polish" and end up passing. $14 is a lot for a glass file. I love the glass file I picked up for $9 and it has a cute design.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

crap im stalking too! i have no hope tho. maybe i am the walrus and mean mr mustard.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Another awesome Zoya purple!
> 
> 
> They look beautiful, but looks like she's like going to release only ONE polish tonight!
> ...


  LOL " please do not tempt ".
  I must say ALL nail polishes and manis I have seen are BEAUTIFUL, maybe I should say do not tempt too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no, it's all very tempting. This walrus is stunning, never seen such a np !


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

I placed my Enchanted order. I hope all of you are able to get what you want.

  Enchanted Polish


August 2013 	
Yesterday 	
Autumn 	
Queen of the Castle 
 
  I feel like there may have been more stock this time around. Many polishes don't have the sold out message yet.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my Enchanted order. I hope all of you are able to get what you want.
> 
> Enchanted Polish
> 
> ...


  congrats! and no they were gone in seconds, you cant add them to the cart. you get a message saying that there are no more.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

i got _i am Walrus and Mean Mr mustard_. i couldnt get_ Djinn in a Bottle or Yesterday _  maybe next time tho. im happy with what i got.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> congrats! and no they were gone in seconds, you cant add them to the cart. you get a message saying that there are no more.


  Thanks! As long as it doesn't say "sold out," there's still a chance. It could fall out of people's carts and become available, or someone may have accidentally added more than 1 of a color to their carts and then remove it. I was clicking so fast that I grabbed 2 August 2013 polishes. It seems like that many polishes were officially sold out in seconds with the last restocks, where as this one seemed to last a bit longer.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got _i am Walrus and Mean Mr mustard_. i couldnt get_ Djinn in a Bottle or Yesterday _  maybe next time tho. im happy with what i got.


  Congrats!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

I got two! Yesterday and Autumn  my hands were like shaking lol


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats!


   thanks, i cant complain. got the 2 i wanted the most.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I got two! Yesterday and Autumn
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  **** Everything is Sold OUT Now.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

I keep trying until they all say sold out lol  I got the two I wanted most tho!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got _i am Walrus and Mean Mr mustard_. i couldnt get _Djinn in a Bottle or Yesterday _  maybe next time tho. im happy with what i got.


 yay! U got the ones u wanted too!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my Enchanted order. I hope all of you are able to get what you want.
> 
> Enchanted Polish
> 
> ...


  I have no idea how you do it. I was in front of the PC when the site came back and still only managed to grab Yesterday after half hour of stalking! I didn't want just one polish, but I did really want Yesterday, so decided to check out with it once everything else was sold out. Oh well, I'll try to grab Autumn and Queen of the Castle next time.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my Enchanted order. I hope all of you are able to get what you want.  Enchanted Polish
> 
> August 2013
> Yesterday
> ...


 so happy u got all 4! I wanted queen of the castle and kept trying for some others but I'm happy I got some!


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I did not get anything this time either. The collection was gone before I even saw it, then I managed to put Yesterday in my cart, but did not bother checking out with just that one, and did not get anything else even though waited 3 x 10 minutes. They are all sold out now. The site is really unpractical! You can only see/try one at the time and it takes an eternity in Enchanted time to get to another polishes' pages.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have no idea how you do it. I was in front of the PC when the site came back and still only managed to grab Yesterday after half hour of stalking! I didn't want just one polish, but I did really want Yesterday, so decided to check out with it once everything else was sold out. Oh well, I'll try to grab Autumn and Queen of the Castle next time.


 awe sorry u had to end up with one I know. U don't like doing that :/ but yesterday is a beautiful color I can't wait to get mine!  I want queen of the castle too, maybe she will release that one again I want Mr burgundy dammit!! ;(


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Well, I did not get anything this time either. The collection was gone before I even saw it, then I managed to put Yesterday in my cart, but did not bother checking out with just that one, and did not get anything else even though waited 3 x 10 minutes. They are all sold out now. The site is really unpractical! You can only see/try one at the time and it takes an eternity in Enchanted time to get to another polishes' pages.


 I agree I have only ever been able to get two at the most. I'm sorry u didn't get anything ;(


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Well, I did not get anything this time either. The collection was gone before I even saw it, then I managed to put Yesterday in my cart, but did not bother checking out with just that one, and did not get anything else even though waited 3 x 10 minutes. They are all sold out now. The site is really unpractical! You can only see/try one at the time and it takes an eternity in Enchanted time to get to another polishes' pages.


  For me the site was very fast today, not like last time, but I still didn't manage to grab anything other than Yesterday.  Actually, it was when the site was crashing all the time that I managed to grab 13 polishes!!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Well, I did not get anything this time either. The collection was gone before I even saw it, then I managed to put Yesterday in my cart, but did not bother checking out with just that one, and did not get anything else even though waited 3 x 10 minutes. They are all sold out now. The site is really unpractical! You can only see/try one at the time and it takes an eternity in Enchanted time to get to another polishes' pages.


    Sorry girl. she should have the add the cart thing right there in the front page, instead of having to go to each polish. very unpractical.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Well, I did not get anything this time either. The collection was gone before I even saw it, then I managed to put Yesterday in my cart, but did not bother checking out with just that one, and did not get anything else even though waited 3 x 10 minutes. They are all sold out now. The site is really unpractical! You can only see/try one at the time and it takes an eternity in Enchanted time to get to another polishes' pages.


  Sorry to hear that MRV.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

Are there any other webshops that sell Enchanted Polish? None of the ones I know of (Harlow & Co, MeiMei) have restocked in ages. Wonder if she's given up on trying to sell through others?


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> For me the site was very fast today, not like last time, but I still didn't manage to grab anything other than Yesterday.  Actually, it was when the site was crashing all the time that I managed to grab 13 polishes!!!


  Yeah, the site was not slow but regardless I was not able to put more than one in my cart.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Love this! Speckled Pink from Maybelline


  I'm not usually a pink person but, I love this!   





MRV said:


> Luckily no one and nothing was hurt! The elevator at my work place has some problems, too, but it's an open car one (it's _very _old).


  The building is only 5 floors and she was at the bottom so not too much danger there, her swearing at the repair guy wasn't so nice though. He wasn't devastated enough for her liking(nobody could ever be as devastated as she wanted.) I've talked to him before and he doesn't seem like some rotten person so hopefully he takes it in stride. That's pretty old! This one's probably the age of the building - coming up on 60 years. It's been having some issues with the heat tripping breakers but, this last time it wasn't that hot, just very sunny... So maybe there's something else now too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> For me the site was very fast today, not like last time, but I still didn't manage to grab anything other than Yesterday.  Actually, it was when the site was crashing all the time that I managed to grab 13 polishes!!!


  I also thought the site was fast. No crashing or anything, and you know there was probably a ton more people than last time. She probably had something done to the site to increase performance and to avoid crashing. I hope that also means more stock will be available in the future.


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thanks, girls! I think I'm going to bed now and dream about other stalkings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and get back posting again tomorrow.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, girls! I think I'm going to bed now and dream about other stalkings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have a good night girl! Go dream with the Hare fall/winter Colors.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 8, 2013)

Holy crap I'm so glad I'm not into Enchanted. Crazy stuff! I need all the scraps I have left of my sanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Speaking of sanity, last night's Llarowe haul would suggest that I don't even know the definition of the word


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

what did you get!!!!????


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> what did you get!!!!????


 What didn't I get? 





Elevation:
- Malaspina Glacier
- Marmolada
*- *Little Quibble
*-* Jungfrau

Arcane:
- Undertow
- Busy Body
- An Amorous Disposition
- Erudite
- Dreary Days
- Complicated Nothings
- Funhouse (got this mostly for the Iggy Pop reference, although I very much doubt this was their intention lol)
- Echinops
*- *Ineffable
- Mercurial
- Willow

Hare:
- Reverie in Rubellite
- Pegasus

The initial plan was to grab a couple of Arcanes just to give them a whirl. Funny how stuff don't go as planned. At least I got free shipping lol.

I've gone waaaaaay over my cosmetics budget lately. I hope the new Scofflaw and FF collections don't appear in the next couple of months or I'm doomed.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What didn't I get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh, tell me about it. Just listing some of my precious back ups on eBay (mostly Mac), hoping to raise the next month's nail polish allowance.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, tell me about it. Just listing some of my precious back ups on eBay (mostly Mac), hoping to raise the next month's nail polish allowance.


  You're doing it wrong!

  Flog the car, keep the BUs


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *BuickMackane* 

 What didn't I get? 





Elevation:
- Malaspina Glacier
- Marmolada
*- *Little Quibble
*-* Jungfrau

Arcane:
- Undertow
- Busy Body
- An Amorous Disposition
- Erudite
- Dreary Days
- Complicated Nothings
- Funhouse (got this mostly for the Iggy Pop reference, although I very much doubt this was their intention lol)
- Echinops
*- *Ineffable
- Mercurial
- Willow

Hare:
- Reverie in Rubellite
- Pegasus

The initial plan was to grab a couple of Arcanes just to give them a whirl. Funny how stuff don't go as planned. At least I got free shipping lol.
I've gone waaaaaay over my cosmetics budget lately. I hope the new Scofflaw and FF collections don't appear in the next couple of months or I'm doomed.



    whoah that is some haul! i got elevation el cap last time since you got it.  i hope you like the arcanes, you did got nutty over those haha and are PEGASUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



    Enjoy you haul! i hopefully it will get to you soon. 
   i dont want to think about new scofflaws, crowstoes and hares. me scare of missing hares.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> You're doing it wrong!
> 
> Flog the car, keep the BUs


  Sadly I do need the car and I do love my lovely little Honda anyway, so it's the make up that's got to go. To be honest, I have so many back ups of certain things, I don't actually need them, so I have decided they'll have to go. I've not yet managed to pull out and photograph everything, but I have a smallish bag full of stuff already. You cannot even begin to imagine how much stuff I have...


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Have a good night girl! Go dream with the Hare fall/winter Colors.


  Do we know anything about those?! lol I have to remind myself not to go craxy with the brand name holiday collections, so I can get the indie's instead! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

omg look at this post about a polish from the Zoya holiday collection!!
http://www.polishedcricket.com/2013/09/zoya-dream-2013-winterholiday.html


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> omg look at this post about a polish from the Zoya holiday collection!!
> http://www.polishedcricket.com/2013/09/zoya-dream-2013-winterholiday.html


  Very pretty! I do have Cosmos though, so I may give this a miss.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

Picture of the entire collection:

http://thepolishhideout.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/zoya-2013-winterholiday-collection.html


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Picture of the entire collection:
> 
> http://thepolishhideout.blogspot.co.uk/2013/08/zoya-2013-winterholiday-collection.html


  oooh! I like the looks of Payton and Mosheen too! ty for posting =)


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sadly I do need the car and I do love my lovely little Honda anyway, so it's the make up that's got to go. To be honest, I have so many back ups of certain things, I don't actually need them, so I have decided they'll have to go. I've not yet managed to pull out and photograph everything, but I have a smallish bag full of stuff already. You cannot even begin to imagine how much stuff I have...


  I guess that's the good thing about BUs. You can shift them to raise cash when need be. 

  Out of curiosity, do you actually get to use your BUs? I try not to BU because I hardly ever finish stuff up (except for daily staples such as primer, mascara etc.). But sometimes temptation gets a bit too much. I BUd Feed The Senses the other day. I really shouldn't have, but it's _the _cool toned nude for me. It has just the right amount of grey, which is what tipped me over the edge. Added bonus: it works beautifully with Stone l/l! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Fingers crossed you can sell your BUs quickly so that you have plenty of extra dosh for more NP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyways, mani time. This is All That Glitters I'm Sprung. Two coats over one coat of Nubar Twilight Kiss (which is a gorgeous polish in itself).




  Oh, and I just put on Pahlish Anticipating and Pacing. In terms of colour combination it's reminiscient of _The Bulge_. But the base has a very delicate pink shimmer and the glitter pieces are a lot smaller. It's too early to say because my lighting sucks, but I think I like this better. Application was to die for. 3 thin coats, and no waiting required in between.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I have cosmos too.....
> so we'll see lol
> 
> oooh! I like the looks of Payton and Mosheen too! ty for posting =)


  thanks for the links girls! 

  Im getting it since i dont have cosmos.   Mosheen Top coat looks interesting too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Just curious. Has anyone been interested in the glass nail file? I've thought about it, but then think to myself "that's another polish" and end up passing. $14 is a lot for a glass file. I love the glass file I picked up for $9 and it has a cute design.


  I have no idea what the EP glass file is like in terms of quality but in my experience splashing out on a good glass file is well worth it. I have a crappy drugstore one and a pricier Herome one. The Herome wipes the floor with the cheapo version. It's gentler on the nail by a country mile and is also a lot more effective.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I can't believe it took me so long to grab Pegasus! It never seemed to be in stock when I hauled something from Llarowe. Same for Reverie In Rubellite. I don't wear reds all that much, but the glitter in the Finders Keepers collex is so gorgeous I had to get it.
> 
> Yay! You got El Cap too!
> 
> ...


  I do use stuff like mascara and foundation, face powder, etc. But we're talking about highlighters and blushes which I will NEVER finish. I might just keep a back up or two of my most favourite stuff, but I actually have 5 extra Stereo Roses (!) which I definitely don't all need to keep. I also backed up Guerlain Parure de Nuit because it was half price and I have an extra Cruel Gardenia which again I don't think I will ever get around to using. Of course the question is, do I need to buy more nail polish since it will already take me about 3 years to go through my unused ones.... I am one crazy addicted b*tch!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What didn't I get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow, fun! The Hares and Elevation polish sound so great.  I fear the day Llarlowe has a good sale/shipping to Canada, I may end up doing something similar. I have almost nothing in the indies right now


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Congrats ladies! Enjoy your new goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    no way would i pay for that glass file, or any other one. i use this one from sallys. 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/nail-file/SBS-156560,default,pd.html?cgid=Nail04-01
  its very sturdy. 
  i got the JULEP one in a box, and did that thing SUCKED! the filing part would peeling off as i was using it. and then i was left with the pure glass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i used it twice. because of my long nails, the thing was gone fast. i did email them telling how that thing is a piece of _crap_.
  due to that im very skeptic with glass files.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got the JULEP one in a box, and did that thing SUCKED! the filing part would peeling off as i was using it. and then i was left with the pure glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did you get any response from Julep on that?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> What didn't I get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








whoa!! lol nice haul, you will love Pegasus!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 8, 2013)

doh!! I just ordered more np! lol I got them from Sephora. they are the pantone polishes they are on sale for $5 , I wanted them last week n they sold out! I got Purple Wine and Antique Gold
  and THATS it lol!
  for now anyways =)  I got quite a few packages coming! a couple from llarowe, now Sephora, dollish polish and my enchanteds.
  I have like no money left to even get my mac lipsticks next week! guess I will have to buy less makeup so I can keep up my np collection!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 8, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Did you get any response from Julep on that?


  nothing but a sorry. but still. i was really mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its only $6 now but its worth 5 cents.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, you guys hauled a lot during the last days while I was away at my parents'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Too much to catch up, as always, but I LOVE all the hauls and manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm completely bored with my un-polished nails and miss my manis. BUT the time of the treatment (2 weeks) is nearly up, and I'm looking forward to my box of untrieds! And my nails are looking quite good, no breaking or slintering nails. (Well, apart from that incident with a cheese grater at my parents', but it was completely the cheese grater's fault.)

  I hauled a bit too - I went to a huge shopping mall with my parents and managed to get a jacket to go with the dress I'm going to wear for our wedding ceremony at the city hall in November. Yay! It looks a bit Chanel like with the tweed and the general style and goes very well with the simple shift dress I chose. The Vera Wang I got in NYC at the vacation in Spring will get its outing at the big party next year.


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wow, you guys hauled a lot during the last days while I was away at my parents'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Sounds amazing, Anneri


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2013)

My MeiMei order from last Tuesday (!) has arrived today and everything's so pretty! 




  Emily de Molly Dark Depths, Devotion, Monet's Garden, Cirque Fleur Est Belle




  Rainbow POlish Geode Amethyst, Darling Diva Polish Soft Kitty, Different Dimension Sparkles Like Edward, Rainbows & Butterflies



  (another shot of the Rainbow Polish so you can see the colour properly)

  Sparkles lIke Edward has a colour changing white base (shifts from light pink to light blue) and Rainbows & Butterflies has some really cute butterfly shaped glitter.


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

Information on the Essie Winter 2013 Collection (including pics) on *beautezine.com*:

http://www.beautezine.com/essie-winter-2013-collection-photos-information/


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2013)

And here's my current mani, A-England Rose Bower. Not very happy with it, it's barely holo, in fact it's only in very bright sunlight that you can see some faint rainbows. Meh. Then I added Models Own Catherine Wheel which is one of the new ones I bought when my friend and I went to London, and she kept asking me whether I was going to wear those polishes, bless her she thinks those are my only untried ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2013)

MACina said:


> http://www.beautezine.com/essie-winter-2013-collection-photos-information/


  Thanks for posting. This is a pass for me luckily.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wow, you guys hauled a lot during the last days while I was away at my parents'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ouch! I too had a cheese grater related accident (my thumb nail), it really hurt. 

  How exciting about your upcoming wedding, can't wait to see pictures of the big day!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> And here's my current mani, A-England Rose Bower. Not very happy with it, it's barely holo, in fact it's only in very bright sunlight that you can see some faint rainbows. Meh. Then I added Models Own Catherine Wheel which is one of the new ones I bought when my friend and I went to London, and she kept asking me whether I was going to wear those polishes, bless her she thinks those are my only untried ones.


   i like it but i still havent hauled any from the Dream-burme? collection. now im not sure since you find them barely holo huh
  LLa is just got an Ae shipment, possible Restock tomorrow. i think ill just pass. for now


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

*Colors By LLa.* *GOOD FORTUNE* i liked this one more than smooth criminal. the holo was stronger without sun light. very aqua/teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  no top coat or base coat


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Wow, you guys hauled a lot *during the last days while I was away at my parents'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i kno lol I feel kinda guilty! like, Christmas came early lol
  Glad your nails are looking better, tha tsux about the chesse grater! did it cut you?
  wanna see pics of both the chanel jacket and the vera wang dress! lol


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ouch! I too had a cheese grater related accident (my thumb nail), it really hurt.   How exciting about your upcoming wedding, can't wait to see pictures of the big day!


  I promise to post pics!  





kimibos said:


> lol we have been out of control in here. So excited about your weddings both in nov and next year. have you decided the nov mani yet?. i think i know the one for next year.    sorry about the grater accident. it sounds awful and painful :support:


  Would you all help me choose one? This is a closeup of the jacket's fabric. The dress is white, shoes too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The orange thread is much more vibrant IRL - nearly neon!  Thankfully the cheese grater incident was't that bad. I filed the wrecked nail down a bit and patched it up with nail glue lol!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

I just did my nails with* NFU GS 14*


 





  its dark creme base with tiny holo glitters. i like it, i dont have other polish like this one. i like the huge nfu oh bottles too


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Colors By LLa.* *GOOD FORTUNE* i liked this one more than smooth criminal. the holo was stronger without sun light. very aqua/teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YUp, this one is on my list too!!
  you nails seem to grow visably overnight! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I just did my nails with* NFU GS 14*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I like this one too! all my balcks with glitter are juts silver or rainbow like the black knight. I need a black with holo glitter!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thankfully the cheese grater incident was't that bad. I filed the wrecked nail down a bit and patched it up with nail glue lol!


  I love the look of the jacket!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thankfully the cheese grater incident was't that bad. I filed the wrecked nail down a bit and patched it up with nail glue lol!    would be doing a list. first thing that came to my mind was somethign gray.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naughtyp*
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i have decided not to file or cut them for now, i want to try the Enchanteds on long nails. 
  from CbyLL i have Dirty Diana and Beat it in my wishlist. i still have to try thiller on. maybe tomorrow


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I love the look of the jacket!!


  very posh!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> very posh!


  Thank you girls!  I was thinking about a white with gold pearl, a 'warm' white but I'm not sure something like that exists. Some kind of abricot shade would maybe work too?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> would be doing a list. first thing that came to my mind was somethign gray.
> thanks hun! i keep saying im going to get the black color club holo and i never do. i like this one, its like more nice than just wearing pure black polish.
> Yes.
> 
> ...


  I am waiting to use my Enchanted too! lol I want them as long as I can get them ( which isn't very long lol)
  My CBL wish list is:
  Smooth Criminal
  Dirty Diana
  Beat It
  Good Fortune
  Zipper

  and once I get those and all the lilypad lacquers I want I will get Tanktops and flip flops and little red corvette ( if they are avaialable)
  Has anyone thought about ordering a *custom polish *from llarowe?? I don't know which color I would try to have her make?


----------



## jennyap (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Colors By LLa.* *GOOD FORTUNE* i liked this one more than smooth criminal. the holo was stronger without sun light. very aqua/teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hmm, how about Chanel Pearl Drop or Essie Show Me The Ring?


----------



## jennyap (Sep 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hmm, how about Chanel Pearl Drop or Essie Show Me The Ring?


  Also RBL Moxie  or Orly Meringue. 

  Got me thinking now!  I like the idea of a glittery French tip, if you can come up with the right combo.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am waiting to use my Enchanted too! lol I want them as long as I can get them ( which isn't very long lol)
> My CBL wish list is:
> Smooth Criminal
> Dirty Diana
> ...


  you got some nice ones in that list.
   i saw that she took flip flops off the site.  i hope it comes back. 
   i saw some people on facebook talking about their custom polishes, but i wouldnt know what to ask for maybe a opi mad hatter dupe. ?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I was thinking about a white with gold pearl, a 'warm' white but I'm not sure something like that exists. Some kind of abricot shade would maybe work too?


  I'd definitely say something nude-ish.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oh stop it! You're making me SERIOUSLY want some of these Colors by Llarowe polishes. I might need to enlist CC's mad personal shopper skills if you keep tempting me, as I don't have the patience to stalk for restocks!








 just one more, thriller and then no more i promise!  hopefully she will have the Pre-orders she had several times already. no stalking for those.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone has* Happy Hands nail polishes*?? i want Banana Stand and MayoEgg. they have some really gorgeous ones but those 2 are calling me the most right now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> And here's my current mani, A-England Rose Bower. Not very happy with it, it's barely holo, in fact it's only in very bright sunlight that you can see some faint rainbows. Meh. Then I added Models Own Catherine Wheel which is one of the new ones I bought when my friend and I went to London, and she kept asking me whether I was going to wear those polishes, bless her she thinks those are my only untried ones.


  I still think A England Rose Bower is a stunning red. Too bad about the weak holo, though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I am waiting to use my Enchanted too! lol I want them as long as I can get them ( which isn't very long lol)
> My CBL wish list is:
> Smooth Criminal
> Dirty Diana
> ...


  I've been thinking about getting a custom polish, but don't know what to get.  Dirty Diana, Beat It, Good Fortune and Zipper are must haves for me. If you want a stronger holo, get True Colors instead of Tank Tops & Flip Flops. The colors are similar, but Tank Tops is a little lighter with a softer holo. Smooth Criminal and This Girl is on Fire...HELP!!! seem to be dupes of each other.​


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

Scofflaw is restocking her Etsy shop Sunday the 15th @ 1pm CST. She's restocking all colors. Thunderkitty and Wee Beasties are discontinued shades, but she's bringing them back for this restock. This will be your last chance to get them if you wanted them. I only need 4 colors to have her entire collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Oh my! I just bought two of these (Bluemarks and Clearly Spotted) and now I want a third.. will wait until they go on sale though.
> (Edit: This should be a reply to the Speckled Pink manicure.. how do I get it to show the pictures with the reply?)
> 
> Just joined, after reading this thread for a few days and being so impressed with the polishes and manis! Just starting to get back into nail polish, and just starting to get into indie polish.
> ...









  As you can see, we love chatting about polish!
  My Llarowe account is with a Yahoo address and it works fine. Did you make your wishlist on the old website? If so, wishlists didn't transfer to the new website. You'll have to remake it.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Scofflaw is restocking her Etsy shop Sunday the 15th @ 1pm CST. She's restocking all colors. Thunderkitty and Wee Beasties are discontinued shades, but she's bringing them back for this restock. This will be your last chance to get them if you wanted them. I only need 4 colors to have her entire collection.








 the only one i want from Scofflaw is "Love Letter to Kurt Vonnegut" i wonder if its going to be available. 





 please polish gods!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Gorgeous! Didn't I tell you! I knew you would love Good Fortune. I've received all of my Colors by Llarowe polishes now, so I have a small army now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ya I origionally had more but then they were all starting to look alike lol.  m like ok how many of these do I really need lol

  by the way, which chanels have u been looking up lol , is that your #1 collection?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i like them alot. im still afraid to try them with a base coat or top coat tho. i like that the nfu oh polishes have 17ml and i found that one for only $10.
> * i want dirty diana badly.*
> 
> 
> ...








 YES!!! me too!! especially since I missed Enchanteds  Mr. Burgandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im going to try n get Lilypad Lacquer True Blood


----------



## kimibos (Sep 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> YES!!! me too!! especially since I missed Enchanteds  Mr. Burgandy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry maybe she brings it back. i did some enchanted googling and not good. i want the whole "time to Pretend collection" im hoping she has a whole set, that way i dont miss any or have to be adding like a crazie. the one call "kids" makes me droll..


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> 2 coats of Bone Daddy over 1 Coat of OPI My pointe exactly. seche. the blue glitters/shimmers are just so cute.
> im back to doing my nails everyday. i just cant stop myself, i want to try them all as soon as i get them
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh. So many polishes. I can't keep up. I haven't purchased any of the Jewel Heist polishes yet. Polish overload.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ya I origionally had more but then they were all starting to look alike lol.  m like ok how many of these do I really need lol
> 
> by the way, which chanels have u been looking up lol , is that your #1 collection?


  What are you asking me about the Chanels?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yes, you both need Dirty Diana! I need to post my pics. It seems like an ordinary magenta, but goes holo crazy in sunlight. I love it. My Glisten & Glow base and top coats seem to be working very well with holos.
> 
> Love Letter to Kurt Vonnegut is one of the colors I'm missing. It's LE, but she said she'll probably bring it back around Black Friday or the holidays. I hope she brings it back early in Sunday's restock. I also need Love Letter to Bea Arthur and she confirmed that one will be restock. I don't know if she'll have Underripe since that one is a Llarowe exclusive color.
> 
> ...


  sorry lol. I remember u saying u were looking up old Chanels that u were interested in buying...


----------



## MACina (Sep 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Colors By LLa.* *GOOD FORTUNE* i liked this one more than smooth criminal. the holo was stronger without sun light. very aqua/teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





.....stunning, kimibos


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 9, 2013)

i was bad and ordered some HITS polish from lalrowe, has anyone tried them before?
  im also going to order some I love np this week too! The rest of thr polishes I want aren't supposed to be restocked until the end of the month! =/


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i was bad and ordered some HITS polish from lalrowe, has anyone tried them before?
> im also going to order some I love np this week too! The rest of thr polishes I want aren't supposed to be restocked until the end of the month! =/


  I haven't tried HITS, but the polishes look pretty from what I've seen. I've seen those new Ultrachromes from I Love NP! I had never heard of the brand before, but those polishes are crazy. All of their polishes look quite nice. But I'm trying to avoid another new brand. Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## MRV (Sep 10, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Oh my! I just bought two of these (Bluemarks and Clearly Spotted) and now I want a third.. will wait until they go on sale though.
> (Edit: This should be a reply to the Speckled Pink manicure.. how do I get it to show the pictures with the reply?)
> 
> Just joined, after reading this thread for a few days and being so impressed with the polishes and manis! Just starting to get back into nail polish, and just starting to get into indie polish.
> ...


  I just checked, and the elevator is from 1936 (though the building was almost 50 years old when the elevator was built). My home elevator is also 60 years old, but luckily it has been renovated many times, even the operating machine was changed just recently.


----------



## MRV (Sep 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> lol we have been out of control in here. So excited about your weddings both in nov and next year. have you decided the nov mani yet?. i think i know the one for next year.
> sorry about the grater accident. it sounds awful and painful
> 
> 
> ...


  You need to get on!


----------



## MRV (Sep 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks for posting this! I went to Ulta Sunday before the Enchanted restock to get the Zoya bag. I was worried my Ulta would sell out of the gift quickly. Didn't want to risk waiting. I got Hunter, Sailor and Flynn from what was left. No pixies in sight. I'll go back for more colors later. The set is very nice. It comes with sample sizes of Remove+, base and top coats, and drying drops.
> 
> I can't remember who asked, but Flynn could possibly be a dupe for Dior Camel. I don't have Camel and have never swatched it, so I don't know for sure.
> 
> ...


  What kind of sale is it? I think Nordstrom had a BL/DL sale in August?


  Oh, and current mani: Jindie Smells Like Green Spirit. This has not been available for a while I think. It was one of the first Indies I got in the beginning of this year.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Not again!
> 
> 
> Love the fabric! I think CC had nice suggestions for the NP.
> ...


  All Butters will be discounted to $10 on Sept. 14th at Ulta. Please don't say I've missed a Nordstrom Butter/Lippmann sale. I've been waiting for one so I could get points. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jindie Smells Like Green Spirit looks so pretty! I've been waiting for that color to restock, but it hasn't yet. I hope it's not discontinued.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 10, 2013)

Good news! Llarowe is going to carry Glisten & Glow in a couple of weeks. I've been using the Stuck on Blu base coat for several manis, and I have to say I like it more and more each time I use it. The only thing I don't like about it is that it gets stringy when I apply it, but I can deal with it. I liked the HK Girl top coat from the first use. It's wonderful with holos.

  Speaking of base coats, I think I may have pinpointed my yellowing issues. I think it's due to the Butter London Foundation base coat. I don't think it's responsible for staining my nails. However, I don't think it did a good job of protecting my nails from getting stained. Since I've been using the Stuck on Blu base coat, my nails have remained pink as they grow from the base. I can see a distinct line on my nails from where it's stained yellow to where it's pink.

  I realized the Butter base coat was the culprit after I did a pedi. I hadn't done a pedi in months and my nails were perfectly fine before hand. After I removed the pedi, my toe nails were clearly stained yellow. Then I noticed how pink my finger nails remained after I stopped using the Butter base coat to test out the Stuck on Blu base coat. A benefit of Stuck on Blu is that it's meant to prevent staining.

  I also notice that my nails aren't as dry or peeling as much since I stopped using the OPI drying drops. It's a shame because it worked great at drying my nails quickly. But I think it was just too drying for my nails to handle. Or maybe it was the combination of the drying drops with a quick drying top coat that was too much for my nails? Hmm... I may revisit the drops after my nails recover. I like their progress in the meantime and don't want to do anything to mess them up again.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, and current mani: Jindie Smells Like Green Spirit. This has not been available for a while I think. It was one of the first Indies I got in the beginning of this year.


  Beautiful! I am a sucker for jelly like (or jelly like) polishes.

  Last night I broke down and ordered Katherine by Zoya (A dark purple Jelly) and my first Picture Polish: Mallard. Canadianpolish still has its free shipping on any order on. My first order (Models Own Red Sea) arrived this morning. This is bad 

  Took a picture of my last mani.. I had to take it outside as inside it would only take blurry pictures. Will try to post later. Clean nails today, so I get to figure out what to put on them when I get home tonight.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 10, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Good to know! Do they lower it from time to time for specials? If they do I will stock up then
> 
> That may have been my problem the first time, but the second time was quite recent. My whole account disappeared (after confirming it etc). Will try making a new account today and see if it sticks around for a few days, then try again. Thanks!
> 
> ...


  Don't make a new account! Just contact them and tell them your account issues. I think having multiple accounts screws up their system. I don't think they lower the shipping cost for specials. There are flash sales of specific brands on occassion and sometimes sales around holidays. There was recently a site wide 15% off Labor Day sale for example. I'm thinking there may be another sale around Halloween and probably Black Friday.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2013)

Okay ladies so I ordered chanel taboo polish and I was expecting this sparkle of blue and red like alot of the reviews were saying that its like a galaxy in a bottle.i may be going blind but I just don't see any of that it just looks like a regular purple nail poilsh.is there any way to make it pop I'm at a loss here


----------



## Honi (Sep 10, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Okay ladies so I ordered chanel taboo polish and I was expecting this sparkle of blue and red like alot of the reviews were saying that its like a galaxy in a bottle.i may be going blind but I just don't see any of that it just looks like a regular purple nail poilsh.is there any way to make it pop I'm at a loss here


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2013)

Honi said:


> Hmmm :-/ Try taking the bottle outside and looking at it in the sun, if it doesnt look like this there's something wrong with it:


I agree maybe I got a dud because I was outside yesterday in the sun and it still didnt look like your pic and I ordered the polish from chanel site.i may just send it back thanks for the lovely picture


----------



## Honi (Sep 10, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I agree maybe I got a dud because I was outside yesterday in the sun and it still didnt look like your pic and I ordered the polish from chanel site.i may just send it back thanks for the lovely picture


  What a shame


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Okay ladies so I ordered chanel taboo polish and I was expecting this sparkle of blue and red like alot of the reviews were saying that its like a galaxy in a bottle.i may be going blind but I just don't see any of that it just looks like a regular purple nail poilsh.is there any way to make it pop I'm at a loss here


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 10, 2013)

For anyone that was looking for more comparisons of Peace & Love & OPI and Essie For the Twill of It here you go (compared with Deborah Lippmann Wicked Game and OPI Not Like the Movies) http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/09/10/opi-peace-love-opi-with-comparisons/.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Don't make a new account! Just contact them and tell them your account issues. I think having multiple accounts screws up their system. I don't think they lower the shipping cost for specials. There are flash sales of specific brands on occassion and sometimes sales around holidays. There was recently a site wide 15% off Labor Day sale for example. I'm thinking there may be another sale around Halloween and probably Black Friday.


  I did once through email early last week. Will try once through facebook then and give it another week. Thanks!


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It didn't look that great on me either, this is my photo in direct sunlight. I wish it looked more like it does in the bottle. Still pretty though.


very pretty I polished my nails again this time using a white base and taboo actually showed the sparkle a bit more i used tons of clear for shine I like it better now do I  think its worth $27 I will have to wear it a bit more to judge that lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2013)

I've just done my nails with OPI Tiffany Case and it's gorgeous! The formula of this is MILES better than the Mariah liquid sand polishes. Didn't even put topcoat on it, it's so sparkly and opaque in just one coat! I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Not sure if this is the place for it or not, but my first (and favourite) local indie nail polish brand made it into the local paper!  Mrs. P's Nail Potions. Spent some time in Edmonton this summer and actually went to her place and bought a few polishes.


  http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life/fashion/edmonton+based+nail+potions+gains+traction+with+hand/8457172/story.html


----------



## kimibos (Sep 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Good news! Llarowe is going to carry Glisten & Glow in a couple of weeks. I've been using the Stuck on Blu base coat for several manis, and I have to say I like it more and more each time I use it. The only thing I don't like about it is that it gets stringy when I apply it, but I can deal with it. I liked the HK Girl top coat from the first use. It's wonderful with holos.
> 
> Speaking of base coats, I think I may have pinpointed my yellowing issues. I think it's due to the Butter London Foundation base coat. I don't think it's responsible for staining my nails. However, I don't think it did a good job of protecting my nails from getting stained. Since I've been using the Stuck on Blu base coat, my nails have remained pink as they grow from the base. I can see a distinct line on my nails from where it's stained yellow to where it's pink.
> 
> ...


    This is ssooo cool. i dont think i could control myself if my town had an indie polish store. im all the time at sallys. Congrats to her for making on the paper!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 10, 2013)

I got from happy hands ---> Mayoegg, banana stand and for british eyes only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and now i have the whole happy revolution collection in my wish list. Im a crazy sunny fan!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> I just checked, and the elevator is from 1936 (though the building was almost 50 years old when the elevator was built). My home elevator is also 60 years old, but luckily it has been renovated many times, even the operating machine was changed just recently.


  I was told the elevator impressed inspectors before I put an offer in but they could have been impressed with it running on original parts LOL I'm not sure. I'd have to ask the building manager... It was grossly hot and humid today and I don't think it broke. I didn't take any chances and took the stairs anyway!  And yay! with lots of TLC my nails and fingers are looking MUCH better and I haven't scalded myself with the tap water in the past two days!!(hot is HOTTTTTT here)


----------



## Corally (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't keep up with this thread. :lol:  Anyway.. Kruidvat has a BOGO sale on NP and I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 11, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  Great haul! I really like that second Catrice colour in the bottom pic. I stocked up on Trind nail polish remover and got a BU of my Trind nail repair today, because everything Trind is 50% off at Etos


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  Nice haul! Well I was going to wait to raise some funds from my eBay listings, but then I noticed that Nail Polish Direct already has the OPI Mariah polishes, so I ended up ordering one of the liquid sand minisets, the blue LS, two of the gold ones and a couple of China Glaze Halloween polishes, as well as an OPI DS polish (blue one). Hmm, that went well, not.


----------



## MACina (Sep 11, 2013)

Corally said:


>


 
  What a great haul, Corally


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! I got on a mini vacation to Puerto Rico for the weekend and I'm so many freakin pages behind. You girls are fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love all your mani's and hauls! I was trying to comment on each one until I realized it'll take me about an hour lol.

  Before I left I was bored at home and started browing Sephora when I noticed a new brand called Jin Soon. Then I saw Alllacqueredup's swatches and had to order at least one to try out the formula. Man am I in love! The color is gorgeous. Now I'll be picking up the rest of the fall collection.

  Has anyone tried this brand?


----------



## MACina (Sep 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Oh my goodness! I got on *a mini vacation to Puerto Rico* for the weekend and I'm so many freakin pages behind. You girls are fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Puerto Rico....amazing, honey on boost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Your mani is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am still deeply impressed every time I see your manis....they are always STUNNING!!!!
  A nail artist couldn' t do it better!!!!


  I have never heard of theis brand before but this polish is soooo pretty


----------



## Corally (Sep 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Great haul! I really like that second Catrice colour in the bottom pic. I stocked up on Trind nail polish remover and got a BU of my Trind nail repair today, because everything Trind is 50% off at Etos


  That one is so pretty, it's called  2 Million Dollar Baby. I have a trind nail repair, still unused. :lol:  





MACina said:


> What a great haul, Corally ompom:


   Thanks! 


Anitacska said:


> Nice haul! Well I was going to wait to raise some funds from my eBay listings, but then I noticed that Nail Polish Direct already has the OPI Mariah polishes, so I ended up ordering one of the liquid sand minisets, the blue LS, two of the gold ones and a couple of China Glaze Halloween polishes, as well as an OPI DS polish (blue one). Hmm, that went well, not. :lol:


  Thanks! Great haul, you naughty girl! :haha:


----------



## Corally (Sep 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Oh my goodness! I got on a mini vacation to Puerto Rico for the weekend and I'm so many freakin pages behind. You girls are fast :haha:   I love all your mani's and hauls! I was trying to comment on each one until I realized it'll take me about an hour lol.  Before I left I was bored at home and started browing Sephora when I noticed a new brand called Jin Soon. Then I saw Alllacqueredup's swatches and had to order at least one to try out the formula. Man am I in love! The color is gorgeous. Now I'll be picking up the rest of the fall collection.  Has anyone tried this brand?


  Never heard of this brand before, sounds Korean though. And it's sooo pretty. :eyelove:


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 11, 2013)

Corally said:


>


  LOL Corally, you didn't resist but you were right to do so ! I've never tried the Catrice polishes, they look so pretty ! ( very difficult to find here if not impossible ).
  So you were really right.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 11, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Oh my goodness! I got on a mini vacation to Puerto Rico for the weekend and I'm so many freakin pages behind. You girls are fast :haha:   I love all your mani's and hauls! I was trying to comment on each one until I realized it'll take me about an hour lol.  Before I left I was bored at home and started browing Sephora when I noticed a new brand called Jin Soon. Then I saw Alllacqueredup's swatches and had to order at least one to try out the formula. Man am I in love! The color is gorgeous. Now I'll be picking up the rest of the fall collection.  Has anyone tried this brand?


  Wasn't there a mac collaberation with Jin Soon a few years ago? Iirc she's an artist with her own salon in nyc.   I had such a day! Completely exasparated. I had a small cycling accident and spent my day nearly completely at the Hospital - first doctor couldn't decide if I needed stitches or not, so I had to wait for ages to see the specialist who just had a glance and decided blithely that no, I wouldn't need them. Well thank you, I just spent three hours waiting to hear that! I was so exasparated with everything that I dropped into Mango on my way home and got two trousers, a shirt and a sweater and got a coveted pair of Nikes and another sweater at Asos when I came home. I failed quite spectacularly in my plan to save money!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _
> 
> _
> _Thiller, Smooth Criminal and Good Fortune._
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Yay for your first Hares!! Can't wait to see ur manis with them


  Thanks Naughtyp.  I was wearing BL's Royal Navy w/Hare Star Tropics for one accent nail on each hand.  It was beautiful but I didn't  have time to take a pic.  
   Four days later when I wanted a polish change the blue polish had stained my nails.   I became a Smurf--it took two days to get rid of the blue.  I don't recall that this 
   ever happened to me before.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, my Colors by Llarowe order has arrived! I actually asked her on FB why it took 20 days for it to come and apparently this was a pre-order and wasn't supposed to be shipping until the 29th. I totally didn't remember that. I'm sure some of you received you CbL polishes before then, no? Oh well. The other thing is, apparently the Royal Mail is now destroying all incoming parcels with nail polish in them and that's why they'd not sent the orders I placed on the 26th and 29th August. Apparently they are going to ship as hazardous cargo into the UK and then distributed over here by someone else. What's weird is, I have received every package with nail polish in it so far except for one, but in all honesty that seller never even bothered to reply to my questions, so I'm a bit dubious about that one anyway. Oh yes, and the first Lilypad order disappeared, but then again, the second one turned up fine. I don't know...
> 
> Anyway, here's a rather crappy picture of my Color by Llarowe order, I sneakily took this with my phone in the bathroom since it's Saturday and my husband is home. Some of the colours look a bit samey, although they are all pretty, I am feeling a bit of buyer's remorse. Maybe I really didn't need to order 11 of them in one go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Oh my! I just bought two of these (Bluemarks and Clearly Spotted) and now I want a third.. will wait until they go on sale though.
> (Edit: This should be a reply to the Speckled Pink manicure.. how do I get it to show the pictures with the reply?)
> 
> Just joined, after reading this thread for a few days and being so impressed with the polishes and manis! Just starting to get back into nail polish, and just starting to get into indie polish.
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Colors By LLa.* *GOOD FORTUNE* i liked this one more than smooth criminal. the holo was stronger without sun light. very aqua/teal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I just did my nails with* NFU GS 14*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thankfully the cheese grater incident was't that bad. I filed the wrecked nail down a bit and patched it up with nail glue lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I was thinking about a white with gold pearl, a 'warm' white but I'm not sure something like that exists. Some kind of abricot shade would maybe work too?


   Yes! Were you thinking something on a lighter side?  What about Chanel Island?  It's light but not a cream--a bit pearlized. Illamasqua Purity is peach cream, but light.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> kind of like dune in here?
> http://www.fabfatale.com/2012/08/manicure-mondays-sally-hansen-smooth-and-perfect-swatches/
> 
> you got some nice ones in that list.
> ...


----------



## Anneri (Sep 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes! Were you thinking something on a lighter side?  What about Chanel Island?  It's light but not a cream--a bit pearlized. Illamasqua Purity is peach cream, but light.[/COLOR]


  Good to see you posting again, Med! Thank you for the recommodations! I've to look at swatches of those. There were a lot of great nps that were recommended to me. Right now I'm completely enarmoured with CC's rec - Milquetoast. Such a beautiful polish!  I had a look at my polishes that could work:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seeing the nailsticks I like Chips no Potatoes best, but last time I wore it I didn't like it much. So the hunt continues!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> For anyone that was looking for more comparisons of Peace & Love & OPI and Essie For the Twill of It here you go (compared with Deborah Lippmann Wicked Game and OPI Not Like the Movies) http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/09/10/opi-peace-love-opi-with-comparisons


    Thanks PDF!  I think I need Wicked Game


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2013)

Corally said:


>


----------



## lyseD (Sep 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Seeing the nailsticks I like Chips no Potatoes best, but last time I wore it I didn't like it much. So the hunt continues!!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for all your well wishes! I am back into my Llarlowe account, so all is well there (Aside from the too large wishlist of course ).






  Not that great at mani photos yet (Tips appreciated). Here is my current mani in outdoor light. China glaze Re-fresh Mint and Starrily Sand art on top on the pinkie (Pink and yellow and glitters).


----------



## Anneri (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, sure!  From top to bottom Mac Blissed out Essie No Chips but Potatoes Chanel Island China Glaze White Cap Kiko 639  Sorry, no idea why the original quote doesn't show up!


----------



## MRV (Sep 12, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Thanks for all your well wishes! I am back into my Llarlowe account, so all is well there (Aside from the too large wishlist of course ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely mint! I don't think I have it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2013)

If anyone's interested, there are a few Enchanteds available on the Norway Nails website. I have them all, but they have a few of the Beatles ones and Electric Feel as well as the two Castles.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2013)

Norway Nails posted this on Facebook about Emily de Molly:

I just had an e-mail from Emily de Molly saying that the following colors will be discontinued - I still have the possibility of ordering in these for one last time. Some of these colors have really been best sellers and some are nearly sold out. If you not have managed to get these in the past and are interested please comment or send me a message so I can make sure everyone hopefully get them before they are gone: 

 Split personality
 Its complicated
 Majestic flight
 Its just a phase
 My bleeding heart
 Ego friendly
 Warrior princess
 Regal beginnings
 Somber party
 Rose gold
 Stuck on blue
 Bright young things

 Very sorry to see that Majestic Flight and Ego Friendly are going - but it's to make room for new releases so it's exiting too.

I'm pretty sure that I have every shade I really wanted out of these.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> If anyone's interested, there are a few Enchanteds available on the Norway Nails website. I have them all, but they have a few of the Beatles ones and Electric Feel as well as the two Castles.


  EU Only 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How often are Enchanted restocks?? like once a month?. i feel like you are the Enchanted Expert in here along with CC. i emailed them asking if they are going to be having the Time to pretend collection again and if they are going to be having the *whole set*. no respond yet.
  im on a mission to get it!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2013)

It seems like I'm talking to myself today... Where is everyone? 

  Here's my mani from the other day. I took the pictures before I put topcoat on it, although it was lovely without, it kept catching on things and started chipping a bit, so I thought I'd try and prolong its life with the topcoat. It was quite funny though how the topcoat made the colour quite a bit darker, still very pretty though. 

  First picture without flash, second one with flash:


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It seems like I'm talking to myself today... Where is everyone?   Here's my mani from the other day. I took the pictures before I put topcoat on it, although it was lovely without, it kept catching on things and started chipping a bit, so I thought I'd try and prolong its life with the topcoat. It was quite funny though how the topcoat made the colour quite a bit darker, still very pretty though.   First picture without flash, second one with flash:


So pretty I must get this one just beautiful


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It seems like I'm talking to myself today... Where is everyone?
> 
> Here's my mani from the other day. I took the pictures before I put topcoat on it, although it was lovely without, it kept catching on things and started chipping a bit, so I thought I'd try and prolong its life with the topcoat. It was quite funny though how the topcoat made the colour quite a bit darker, still very pretty though.
> 
> First picture without flash, second one with flash:









 i think this one goes as one of my Faves on you!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Very pretty! i saw all lacquered up swatches and thought they look meh but i kind of like how it looks on you!
> 
> Ohh no! i hope your doing ok.
> 
> ...


  I'm sorry, I don't know, I've only just started following them. I'd offer to try and get them for you, but I'm afraid the bl**dy Royal Mail would destroy them if I tried sending them to you.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know, I've only just started following them. I'd offer to try and get them for you, but I'm afraid the bl**dy Royal Mail would destroy them if I tried sending them to you.


  thanks hun i saw they have an alert for uk costumers. Fing Royal mail, Royal my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Very pretty! i saw all lacquered up swatches and thought they look meh but i kind of like how it looks on you!     Ohh no! i hope your doing ok. :support:  you deserve that haul!   all but 1 of my med post disappeared!! anyways! thanks for all the compliments in my manis! its nice to see you back, sorry about the hare/BL stained nails. i guess that blue is very pigmented.   Lets hope LLa has a code/sale soon so you can place your first order. beware tho you are going to be hooked. you are not going to lookk like a crackk addict, in fact you are going to have gorgeous hands But you are Going to ACT like one hahaha    Refresh Mint is a Classic!    EU Only :sigh:  How often are Enchanted restocks?? like once a month?. i feel like you are the Enchanted Expert in here along with CC. i emailed them asking if they are going to be having the Time to pretend collection again and if they are going to be having the *whole set*. no respond yet. im on a mission to get it! :boxing:


 Hey girl Harlow and Co is restocking enchanteds at 12 EDT Saturday


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun *i saw they have an alert for uk costumers*. Fing Royal mail, Royal my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Where did you see this?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm feeling very depressed   Could t even pick a color to use for my mani... I ended up wearing Peace,love & OPI on my fingers a d Essie's For the Twill on my toes. Formula wise I'd pick the OPI if u can only afford one. The Essie is kinda thick!  I wanted to take it off immediately , didn't thrill me at all.  Driving to work today I appreciated it much more lol I could see the duo chrome alot better. Still feeling down, don't want to be here at wrk... I ordered my first Cirque polish Dark Horse and another lime  crime polish  Blue Mousse from Harlow so that I have an account ready for Saturday's restock.  I also got enchanted Hot Chocolate from a private seller on FB!  I feel like I've bought too much, I can't even decide what to wear anymore   Yet I still want more I have issues!!! My dollish polish finally shipped yesterday!! And I've got two of my llarowe packages, waiting on more lol. I didn't even go look at the retro matte collection today, first launch I've missed in awhile! ;(


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Where did you see this?


   at the norways site: 
  UK-customers, please be advised on the Royal Mail situation. 
  and LLa posted about cargo like shipments in the future cause lots of packages are being destroy.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I didn't even go look at the retro matte collection today, first launch I've missed in awhile! ;(


  Sorry you have being feeling blue.  i have been having discussions with my dad regarding my spending. and its just hard for him to understand how sad i feel sometimes and how i have a nice time hauling instead of been passed out on my bed. im too thinking about taking a break. but its just so hard. Right now i was able to let go of "name" brands (opi,essie,CG,CC) but im hooked on indies which happens to be more expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes i feel very guilty, but the next day im back at it! i think We all need help. 
  anyways i just want you to know that you are not alone and hopefully youll be back at it, loving your manis.






Congrats on getting HOT Chocolate!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 12, 2013)

Dropping in to say hi to everyone. Hope everyone is alright! Loving all the manis. 
  I didn't haul any polish lately. The Armani ones are still tempting, but so little product for that much $$$... Need to save for a fall coat and boots!
  I'm being a bad NPA, I'm wearing my nails super short recently and naked most of the time.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Dropping in to say hi to everyone. Hope everyone is alright! Loving all the manis.
> I didn't haul any polish lately. The Armani ones are still tempting, but so little product for that much $$$... Need to save for a fall coat and boots!
> *I'm being a bad NPA, I'm wearing my nails super short recently and naked most of the time.
> 
> ...








  shame on you!!!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 12, 2013)

Chanel Haute Chocolate (excuse the polish on my cuticles. I was a little shaky tonight we're out of wine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> shame on you!!!


  Am I getting kicked out of here now?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> :thud:  MUST DO SOME MATH RIGHT NOW!!!! :shock:   Sorry you have being feeling blue.  i have been having discussions with my dad regarding my spending. and its just hard for him to understand how sad i feel sometimes and how i have a nice time hauling instead of been passed out on my bed. im too thinking about taking a break. but its just so hard. Right now i was able to let go of "name" brands (opi,essie,CG,CC) but im hooked on indies which happens to be more expensive :nuts:   Sometimes i feel very guilty, but the next day im back at it! i think We all need help.  anyways i just want you to know that you are not alone and hopefully youll be back at it, loving your manis.  :cheer: Congrats on getting HOT Chocolate!


 thanks Hun, I also have stopped buying so many name brands and now am into indies lol. That's even worse I think lol since they Arent always available, so gotta grab em while u can!  Which is what I've been doing lol so I don't know if ill be able to get those new uggs after all... But I already have three pairs lol and they are easier to track  down than indie polish!  I would also rather be hauling instead of laying in bed, especially since Prince isnt around to snuggle with me anymore ;(  I'm glad I can come here so I don't feel so alone!!  I think after a few more restocks I will be set for awhile! ( Enchanted, CBLs and Lilypads are what I'm waiting on and want most).


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 12, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Chanel Haute Chocolate (excuse the polish on my cuticles. I was a little shaky tonight we're out of wine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kimibos (Sep 12, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Am I getting kicked out of here now?


    nope you have to make up for all that _shameless nakedness!_? i dont even know if you can put those 2 words together like that in english LOL


----------



## Anneri (Sep 12, 2013)

No more shameless nakedness for me lol! Here's my first mani after two weeks of using the nail treatment:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Indigo Bananas Alcatraz. Looooook aaaaat the hoooooloooo! Love!!!! It's my first IB polish and I like everything about it - the formula, the brush, and it hasn't chipped yet (2 days after application).  Thanks for all the wellwishes! I'm quite ok, there's a little bit of discomfort now and then, but mostly I'm annoyed that I'm not allowed to bath and do any sport.


----------



## MACina (Sep 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thanks for all the wellwishes! I'm quite ok, there's a little bit of discomfort now and then, but mostly I'm annoyed that I'm not allowed to bath and do any sport.


  BEAUTIFUL, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am very glad to hear that you are quite ok after your accident and hope that everything will heal soon so that you
  can at least bath again


----------



## Anneri (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's a link for the 2009 Mac collab with Jin Soon. So long ago, I'm getting old! What's more, why didn't I get any of these then?!?!

  Here's also an awesome swatch of Color Club The Uptown from the new collection: http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/09/color-club-uptown.html#more


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It seems like I'm talking to myself today... Where is everyone?
> 
> Here's my mani from the other day. I took the pictures before I put topcoat on it, although it was lovely without, it kept catching on things and started chipping a bit, so I thought I'd try and prolong its life with the topcoat. It was quite funny though how the topcoat made the colour quite a bit darker, still very pretty though.
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry that you're feeling so bad and I'm sorry for anyone else that feels that way too
  I just did my nails with Peace & Love & OPI and I love it so much! The duochrome is really strong especially outdoors. It shifts from a blue-green-gray to a plummy purple, so amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you liked it more when you went to work.
  Maybe we can help you choose which colour to wear if you list some of the colours you still need to try, I'm sorry I can't remember what you have been hauling (I can't really for anyone on here, because there's always so much hauling going on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  I feel a bit weird, because I think I'm kinda cured from the indie polish bug. I have gotten some really lovely ones in the last month or so and now I'm back to buying OPI. There's just something about OPI that always gets me back to them.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Here's a link for the 2009 Mac collab with Jin Soon. So long ago, I'm getting old! What's more, why didn't I get any of these then?!?!
> 
> Here's also an awesome swatch of Color Club The Uptown from the new collection: http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/09/color-club-uptown.html#more


  Ok I know I just said I was back to buying OPI, but I think I need that Color Club The Uptown! It would be my first Color Club.


----------



## Honi (Sep 13, 2013)

So I'm wearing Wonderous Star today, it's quite sheer and would probably be better suited for layering but I like that its quite different.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

My Enchanted polishes from CC arrived
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Since today is my birthday they couldn't have arrived a better day! I'm so happy and they are so so beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CC seriously you rock and thanks so so much! Thanks as well for the Nars pencil sample it looks beautiful too and now I can try that formula and see how I like it


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I'm wearing Wonderous Star today, it's quite sheer and would probably be better suited for layering but I like that its quite different.


  I like it. How many coats is this? If it's more coats than maybe one coat would be great over a red.


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> My Enchanted polishes from CC arrivedompom:  Since today is my birthday they couldn't have arrived a better day! I'm so happy and they are so so beautiful  CC seriously you rock and thanks so so much! Thanks as well for the Nars pencil sample it looks beautiful too and now I can try that formula and see how I like it:bouquet:  :nanas:


  Awesome! And :stars:  *Happy birthday!!! * :stars:


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> My Enchanted polishes from CC arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




*Pinkdollface*






*Have a wonderful day*


----------



## Anneri (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday Pinkdollface!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a wonderful day and the best wishes for the next year of your life!!!



  Honi, please don't kill me, but the polish reminds me of frogs' eggs. (I like frogs and tadpoles!)


----------



## MRV (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> My Enchanted polishes from CC arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 PDF!!! That's an awesome 'accidental gift'.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

From Norway Nails:

  [h=5]Good afternoon everyone.

I will have all the orders that contain Enchanted Polish ready for shipment by this evening. They will go in the mail tomorrow. If you haven't gotten the shipping refunds you are supposed to get, please let me know.

If you are outside of Europe and would like to order anyone of the remaining colors (sorry, there are not so many left) I have also opened for orders by e-mail as long as there are stock left.

Currently the only ones available are: Castle on a Cloud, Daydream Surprise, Eletric Feel, Hey Jude, I am the Walrus and Ice Castle.

Only a few bottles left, so the first one that e-mails will get it.[/h]  [h=5][/h]


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Pinkdollface!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I'm wearing Wonderous Star today, it's quite sheer and would probably be better suited for layering but I like that its quite different.


  Love this. So glad I've ordered it. Plus your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OMG you are like me with Dr martens boots, i already have 4 pairs and my brother dislikes them badly. but im always lemming the new colors! and yes shoes are easy to get but crap we are too deep into polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I think that is correct. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK, I'll make up for it, let's see... I bought some cuticle exfoliator and a nail file, does that count for now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'l be hauling polish, but not anytime soon I think. Mayyyybe I'll get a Chanel or YSL if I place an order during Glamour Shopping Week next month. And​ I'll promise I'll wear polish more often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm in the mood for Chanel Frenzy.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Yes, I think that is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Is not about hauling!!! it about PUTTING some POLISH ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> My Enchanted polishes from CC arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! Glad everything arrived safely. And Happy Birthday! I guess the shipping was well timed. Enjoy your day!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Cadillacquer Where the Wild things are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and Once more with feeling


 

 


  what i got from LLa Yesterday. EP- Echinops and El cap. Ozotics 910, 912,914. im waiting for 915 in the mail
  910 yesterdays mani and 912 is todays mani. I really Like these ozotics, im glad i got the whole set. the holo is not strong but the Duo chrome is perfect. smooth, no lines, the best i have.



  i just got these in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy Hands Banana Stand / Mayoegg / For British Eyes Only Pahlish Drink the Sea / Yu Lan Festival / Dirty Paws.

  Im in polish heaven right now. i need more hands!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 13, 2013)

Honi said:


> So I'm wearing Wonderous Star today, it's quite sheer and would probably be better suited for layering but I like that its quite different.


  I actually like it as is with no undies. It reminds me of a cheeta for some reason, but the fish eggs description seems more accurate.


----------



## MACina (Sep 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Cadillacquer Where the Wild things are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis, kimibos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I particularly love the gold and the purple!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Cadillacquer Where the Wild things are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooohhhh, lovin' the haul. Those Ozotic manis look really pretty. Did you have to layer them over black?


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Ooohhhh, lovin' the haul. Those Ozotic manis look really pretty. Did you have to layer them over black?


  thanks CC. no layering. base coat, 2 coats and seche vite on top.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 13, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Pinkdollface !

  @ Naynadine : Oh Naynadine : shame on ME too, I have no nail polish on my hands... and no np on my feet ( rehab').
  @ Honi : beautiful OPI nail polish
  @Kimibos : pretty !
  @Anitacska : pretty too.

  ( sorry, I can't catch up ! ) but hi everyone !


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 13, 2013)

So I hauled from Harlow & Co today to prepare for tomorrow's Enchanted restock. I kept it light. Wanted to have funds allocated for tomorrow's restock and Scofflaw's restock on Sunday.

  Femme Fatale


A Tisket, a tasket 	
Burning Blossom 	
Lime Thief 	
Stonemother's Kiss 
 
  Picture Polish


Demeter​


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks macina!
> 
> thanks CC. no layering. base coat, 2 coats and seche vite on top.


  Yes, these Ozotics are better pigmented, it's the old ones you MUST layer over black.

  Oh Ladies, I went shopping today after a very busy week and treated myself somewhat. Went into TK Maxx and hauled and hauled and hauled... They had Ciate sets, OPI, Essies, etc., etc. I will show you my haul tomorrow, hopefully I'll be able to take pictures. I also picked up a couple of Topshop polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 13, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Pinkdollface !
> 
> @ Naynadine : Oh Naynadine : shame on ME too, I have no nail polish on my hands... and no np on my feet ( rehab').
> @ Honi : beautiful OPI nail polish
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hey girl Harlow and Co is restocking enchanteds at 12 EDT Saturday


  That's 5 pm UK time. Must remember it. I'll try to get Mr Burgundy, Shrimp Cocktail, Seven Nation Army. Has anyone ordered from Harlow & Co before, what's their site like, eg. cart jacking, etc.?


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That's 5 pm UK time. Must remember it. I'll try to get Mr Burgundy, Shrimp Cocktail, Seven Nation Army. Has anyone ordered from Harlow & Co before, what's their site like, eg. cart jacking, etc.?


   no idea. i did read they have no cart hold. so is like the old LLa site.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That's 5 pm UK time. Must remember it. I'll try to get Mr Burgundy, Shrimp Cocktail, Seven Nation Army. Has anyone ordered from Harlow & Co before, what's their site like, eg. cart jacking, etc.?


those are the same ones I want to lol.  No cart hold Shipping to us is 7.80  I will be at work at 9am, so I will be taking my lunch early lol!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Nice haul. ill open an account right now. how much is the shipping? and the prices are in Canadian dollars right? i wonder how much the enchanteds are.
> 
> Cant wait to see pics tomorrow.
> 
> no idea. i did read they have no cart hold. so is like the old LLa site.


  Oh well, to be honest, I'm not too bothered if I don't score anything, while they would be nice to have, these non-duochrome polishes aren't my must have EPs ever. I'm just looking at Harlow & Co and I may place and order for some Girly Bits and Femme Fatale... It says she can combine shipping for today and tomorrow, so might as well place my order now I guess.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Crap I just ordered some CBLs she posted she was sneaking a few in.  I got: Smooth Criminal Good Fortune Dirty Diana Zipper   And my first EDM: Where boys fear to tread


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh well, to be honest, I'm not too bothered if I don't score anything, while they would be nice to have, these non-duochrome polishes aren't my must have EPs ever. I'm just looking at Harlow & Co and I may place and order for some Girly Bits and Femme Fatale... It says she can combine shipping for today and tomorrow, so might as well place my order now I guess.


  Same here, even tho I REALLY want Mr. Burgandy! I just checked my funds and after ordering all the CBLs this morning I will only e able to get two tomorrow. So hopefully i at Least get the main one I want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Oh my goodness! I got on a mini vacation to Puerto Rico for the weekend and I'm so many freakin pages behind. You girls are fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I was so exasparated with everything that I dropped into Mango on my way home and got two trousers, a shirt and a sweater and got a coveted pair of Nikes and another sweater at Asos when I came home. I failed quite spectacularly in my plan to save money!


  Oh my Anneri!  Glad you're okay but you must take better care of our 'Bride to Be.'  



Your clothing haul was spot on---we need to help the hurt in whatever way suits our fancy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Any cover is good!
> 
> The DLs went _fast_ as T posted about the sale.
> 
> ...






Hi there MRV!  I'm still in holiday mode, and this weekend is a special one, but I so needed another break and this is my place for a briefly hanging out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> *It seems like I'm talking to myself today... Where is everyone? *
> 
> Here's my mani from the other day. I took the pictures before I put topcoat on it, although it was lovely without, it kept catching on things and started chipping a bit, so I thought I'd try and prolong its life with the topcoat. It was quite funny though how the topcoat made the colour quite a bit darker, still very pretty though.
> 
> First picture without flash, second one with flash:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

So yeah, just placed an order with Harlow & Co. But you see, now I have an account, so checking out tomorrow with all my Enchanteds should be much easier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've ordered Glitter Gal Wisteria Holo, Crushed Ego Holo, Shimmer Polish Tammy, Femme Fatale Edge of the Cosmos, Bottle of Infinite Stars, Girly Bits Daddy's Little Girl, Bachelors Button.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2013)

BTW here's a pic of the CG holiday collection:

The Cheryl Flavour: China Glaze 2013 Christmas - Happy HoliGlaze collection!

  They def look nice in the bottles.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I didn't even go look at the retro matte collection today, first launch I've missed in awhile! ;(


  Sorry you're feeling a little blue Naughtyp...here's a big hug





.  That hug also came with a big noise to emphasize the intensity of the hug---you'll just have to
  imagine what it sounded like.  Sounds like you're experiencing product overload, but also sounds like you're trying to fill the hole left by your missing kitty.  That's 
  perfectly normal.  I think we've all been there.


----------



## Corally (Sep 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> BTW here's a pic of the CG holiday collection:  The Cheryl Flavour: China Glaze 2013 Christmas - Happy HoliGlaze collection!  They def look nice in the bottles.


  I think I want like half the collection, maybe more. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> BTW here's a pic of the CG holiday collection:
> 
> The Cheryl Flavour: China Glaze 2013 Christmas - Happy HoliGlaze collection!
> 
> They def look nice in the bottles.


   Oh my Naynadine---just what I need.  A little healthy enabling---thank you.  I see several here that need to be mine!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my Naynadine---just what I need.  A little healthy enabling---thank you.  I see several here that need to be mine!








  I think I may want the purpley shimmer one.

  Has anyone hauled the Marc Jacobs polishes yet? If so, how do you like them?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Cadillacquer Where the Wild things are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I hauled from Harlow & Co today to prepare for tomorrow's Enchanted restock. I kept it light. Wanted to have funds allocated for tomorrow's restock and Scofflaw's restock on Sunday.
> 
> Femme Fatale
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> BTW here's a pic of the CG holiday collection:
> 
> The Cheryl Flavour: China Glaze 2013 Christmas - Happy HoliGlaze collection!
> 
> They def look nice in the bottles.


  I've found a few more images of the collection:


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 Holy cow Kimibos!  Your manis and NPs are stunning-----just Gorgeous!!!!  That gold one is to die for!!!


    Thanks Hun! you need the gold one! 


*to Naynadine:* I want the WHITE TEXTURE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and maybe the first 3 glitters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2013)

Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;






*Chanel*: Les 4 Ombres, Fascination & Seduction
            Illusion D' Ombre in Apparition
            Stylo Yeux Eyeliner in Bleu Exquis

*Dior*:    Rouge Dior lipstick, 999           
           Rouge Dior Lipstick, Darling

*YSL:   *Rouge Pur Couture, the Mats 203 (red)
          Rouge Pur Couture, Le Orange
          Rouge Pur Couture, Fuchsia Innocent (pink)

My most prized purchase of this haul is HoneyBee



OMG!  So precious and I'm over the moon.  I loss my precious Yorkie of 16 years and it has taken me so long to even consider another puppy. 
HoneyBee is 9 mths old--I prefer them younger but the breeder kept Honeybee out of a two-puppy litter to raise her for the show ring, only she 
turned out to be a bit smaller than expected.  Soooooo she offered HoneyBee to me.  I got the contract today and I fly out to Kansas City, MO
to pick her up next month.  The fun part about this is that a dear friend of mine has HoneyBee's sister.  We're already planning to reunite them.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So yeah, just placed an order with Harlow & Co. But you see, now I have an account, *so checking out tomorrow with all my Enchanteds should be much easier*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     Fingers Crossed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you got some nice ones!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
> You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;
> 
> 
> ...


  She's so precious.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
> You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;
> 
> 
> ...


  Aaw, what a cute puppy!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've found a few more images of the collection:


  Ah, thanks, I forgot we have seen the nail wheel before.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;



My most prized purchase of this haul is HoneyBee



OMG!  So precious and I'm over the moon.  I loss my precious Yorkie of 16 years and it has taken me so long to even consider another puppy. 
HoneyBee is 9 mths old--I prefer them younger but the breeder kept Honeybee out of a two-puppy litter to raise her for the show ring, only she 
turned out to be a bit smaller than expected.  Soooooo she offered HoneyBee to me.  I got the contract today and I fly out to Kansas City, MO
to pick her up next month.  The fun part about this is that a dear friend of mine has HoneyBee's sister.  We're already planning to reunite them.


  ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AMAZING HAUL!! Sorry about your yorkie. HONEYBEE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  so nice that you and your friend are having both of them. i think honeybee doesnt know how lucky she is, she is getting you as her new mom, she is gonna be having a pretty cool life from now on!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
> You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;
> 
> 
> ...


  OhMygosh! Cute little HoneyBee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy for you, Medgal! A precious haul all around.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Yes! But only if it's milky (like it looks on the nail wheel), so it looks like ice on the nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What! i dont see it in the nail wheel. i want it to be a pure white . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have to go back and see.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 13, 2013)

Nope i dont want it anymore. it looks like white flecks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted one like the summer ones but in white. im gonna get the black from Hallo. 

http://timtam00.blogspot.com/2013/07/china-glaze-monsters-ball.html

http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.com/2013/07/swatch-china-glaze-halloween-2013.html

http://melva.sg/china-glaze-monsters-ball-halloween-2013/


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Fun! Can't wait to see the Girly Bits. I need to order some of their polish, but the shipping is high and nailpolishcanada does not carry them yet. Anybody know any Canadian sites (Or low min. to free shipping) sites that do carry them? I need to find a way to get Brown Eyed Susan before they run out 



 
I found a bottle of Gold Winter's night in the clearance bin at Shoppers and snapped it up for 2$. Also a pair of quo gel polishes (Brown and silvery grey). I don't even have the machine yet, but they were 2$ and are regularly quite expensive. My family is handy with electronics and his hopefully making me a machine for the holidays.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Now there is a phrase you do not hear every day!
> Lovely!! This summer I was looking for yellows and blues, now I seem to be looking for browns and purples (And yet more blues..).
> 
> 
> ...


  Harlow & Co?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

From the China Glaze holiday collection I'll take the glitters and shimmers and the colour changing topcoat thingy.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2013)

My current mani, Pretty Jelly Hera, duochrome holo polish. It's pretty nice, I used two coats over black, it goes from dusky pink to dusky purple and the holo is pretty decent. It was stronger without topcoat, but I did my nails late last night and didn't have time to wait for them to dry without topcoat. Unfortunately it's started chipping already. Hohum, polish change tomorrow!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]*Chanel*: Les 4 Ombres, Fascination & Seduction[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Illusion D' Ombre in Apparition[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]            Stylo Yeux Eyeliner in Bleu Exquis[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]*Dior*:    Rouge Dior lipstick, 999           [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]           Rouge Dior Lipstick, Darling[/COLOR]  *[COLOR=0000FF]YSL:   [/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF]Rouge Pur Couture, the Mats 203 (red)[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]          Rouge Pur Couture, Le Orange[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]          Rouge Pur Couture, Fuchsia Innocent (pink)[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]My most prized purchase of this haul is HoneyBee[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]OMG!  So precious and I'm over the moon.  I loss my precious Yorkie of 16 years and it has taken me so long to even consider another puppy. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]HoneyBee is 9 mths old--I prefer them younger but the breeder kept Honeybee out of a two-puppy litter to raise her for the show ring, only she [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]turned out to be a bit smaller than expected.  Soooooo she offered HoneyBee to me.  I got the contract today and I fly out to Kansas City, MO[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]to pick her up next month.  The fun part about this is that a dear friend of mine has HoneyBee's sister.  We're already planning to reunite them.[/COLOR]


 Omg med!! She is precious!!!! I know you have even wanting one I'm so happy for you  thats so cool about honeybee sister too!!  Nice haul too!! So much pretty makeup!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> So I hauled from Harlow & Co today to prepare for tomorrow's Enchanted restock. I kept it light. Wanted to have funds allocated for tomorrow's restock and Scofflaw's restock on Sunday.  Femme Fatale
> 
> A Tisket, a tasket
> Burning Blossom
> ...


 this is light? Haha jk compared to your usual hauls it is!  What enchanteds Do u need? Besides shrimp cocktail?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you!! That makes me smile.. and to think I thought this mani was sloppy!  TY! I read that she has a salon in NY.  I'm not sure about the mac but possibly! I found her on fb and noticed she had a salon in NY.  I hoe you're feeling ok from the accident. Looks like you made yourself feel better with the shopping. I wish we had an ASOS here.   haha that's what everyone has been calling me. Only one more trip this year and then no trips until the wedding next year. It's going to be hard!  Thank you! I think I'm going to try Jasper next it looks pretty in her swatches.   I really like this on you!   Sorry you're feeling down :hug: I'm always here if you need someone to talk to. I know what you mean I've been feeling overwhelmed by everything too lately.   :eyelove:


 thanks hob!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry you're feeling a little blue Naughtyp...here's a big hug[/COLOR]:hug: . [COLOR=0000FF] That hug also came with a big noise to emphasize the intensity of the hug---you'll just have to[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  imagine what it sounded like.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Sounds like you're experiencing product overload, but also sounds like you're trying to fill the hole left by your missing kitty.  That's[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  perfectly normal.  I think we've all been there.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]:bouquet:


thank you   *HUGS* :bouquet:  and yes, that's exactly what is going on!! Glad I will be starting school soon, so I have that to distract me.  I woulda have never thought I would say something like that! Hahha  Na I like school, except math lol ( which is what ill be taking!)


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Chanel Haute Chocolate is one of the colors on my wishlist. Lol @ needing wine to polish neatly.    :grouphug: You're never alone here.  I'm feeling the same as you with the restocks. I'm waiting on more restocks from Enchanted, Colors by Llarowe, Emily de Molly, Femme Fatale and Takko. I feel like after that, I can go back and pick up some of the non-indie polishes that I've missed. I'm still Zoya Pixie-less.    Shameless Nakedness would make a great name for a custom polish!    Your nails look fantastic! That polish looks great, too. Sorry to hear about your accident, but I'm glad you're recovering.    I actually like it as is with no undies. It reminds me of a cheeta for some reason, but the fish eggs description seems more accurate.


thanks CC


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Harlow & Co?


 
  Haha.. yes I figured that out this afternoon. 50$ to free shipping or about 8.50 a bottle, but perhaps they will get some specials. I have been spoiled by starting out with the free shipping offer from Nailpolishcanada and picking up from local indies.. I have to get used to shipping costs 


  General question: What do you girls think of storing nail polish in the fridge to make it last longer. Yay or nay? Only for certain colours/textures/brands etc? I haven't been storing any of mine there, but since I just moved I would have the space for a little bit.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Haha.. yes I figured that out this afternoon. 50$ to free shipping or about 8.50 a bottle, but perhaps they will get some specials. I have been spoiled by starting out with the free shipping offer from Nailpolishcanada and picking up from local indies.. I have to get used to shipping costs    General question: What do you girls think of storing nail polish in the fridge to make it last longer. Yay or nay? Only for certain colours/textures/brands etc? I haven't been storing any of mine there, but since I just moved I would have the space for a little bit.


 my aunt asked me if I stored my polishes in the fridge, I looked at her all crazy like what?!  I don't know if it does or not. anyone here know anything a out storing  np in the fridge?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've found a few more images of the collection:


  Definitely gonna need some more swatches of that white texture!


  I was woken up by my phone, it was the door buzzer. Canada Post guy says something to the effect of my parcel wont fit in the mailbox. I have no idea what the other stuff he said was...I think maybe he thought I was a kid or something? you have to speak slowly and clearly into the speaker, dude! I just said I'm coming down! so I ran down 3 flights of stairs half asleep to get my NailPolishCanada box. No kidding it wont fit, they didn't fit in the community mailbox back before they're not going to fit here either!
  My order was: OPI Alcatraz... Rocks, Muir Muir on the wall, Peace & Love &OPI and Picture Polish Lagoon.


  Did people know the the Subway in Toronto has a horn? I totally didn't know that... I walked to the store for lightbulbs and I waved to the subway driver from the overpass and he honked! Wut?! LOL

  And then my Mom called me up and told me everything I say is wrong and it ruined all my nail polish and subway horn beep-beep joy


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> It's like caviar floating around in gold! I'm intrigued...  Happy birthday PDF!
> 
> heehee d'awwww :heart2:  cute!!   Definitely gonna need some more swatches of that white texture!   I was woken up by my phone, it was the door buzzer. Canada Post guy says something to the effect of my parcel wont fit in the mailbox. I have no idea what the other stuff he said was...I think maybe he thought I was a kid or something? you have to speak slowly and clearly into the speaker, dude! I just said I'm coming down! so I ran down 3 flights of stairs half asleep to get my NailPolishCanada box. No kidding it wont fit, they didn't fit in the community mailbox back before they're not going to fit here either! My order was: OPI Alcatraz... Rocks, Muir Muir on the wall, Peace & Love &OPI and Picture Polish Lagoon.   Did people know the the Subway in Toronto has a horn? I totally didn't know that... I walked to the store for lightbulbs and I waved to the subway driver from the overpass and he honked! Wut?! LOL  And then my Mom called me up and told me everything I say is wrong and it ruined all my nail polish and subway horn beep-beep joy :nuts:


 those are the best OPI sf colors! And I want lagoon so bad but it's always restocked so I'm waiting lol  Paint ur nails with one of ur pretty new polishes and forget bout what moms said!  It's cool the driver saw u n honked that's cool


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> It's cool the driver saw u n honked that's cool


  I gave my nails two coats of matte Nail Envy as they were looking a bit sad after I scrubbed down my stove... I got grease all over it cooking dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe I'll do some P&L&OPI.

  I used to wave to the subway drivers when I was little and they waved back... so I decided I'd do it again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2013)

Peace & Love & OPI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry I did a sloppy job, I haven't used coloured nail polish in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Honi (Sep 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I like it. How many coats is this? If it's more coats than maybe one coat would be great over a red.


  Three coats so quite sheer!


----------



## Honi (Sep 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> BTW here's a pic of the CG holiday collection:
> 
> The Cheryl Flavour: China Glaze 2013 Christmas - Happy HoliGlaze collection!
> 
> They def look nice in the bottles.


  OHHH! I need those glitters.. Im a sucker for glitter..


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> Too funny, I can see the resemblence.
> 
> 
> Aww thanks! *My first NOTD's for my blog was a disaster but I guess everything improves over time *
> ...


  Yeah, mine too. Still not great though. 

  I think that gorgeous polish needs to be applied over gold, so that the black "fish eggs" pop more. I'm still waiting for mine, hopefully it will get here on Monday. My Llarowe packages came this morning, they were forwarded by a lady in the UK, she had to repack them to only fit 4 polish per envelope (the limit within the UK) and it cost her £12 ($18) to post them all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Poor Llarowe, I feel sorry for her. To be honest, I would've just risked it, most of my packages get here just fine (and that said, please keep your fingers crossed that the package the lovely MRV sent me will get here without any problems too).


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> It's like caviar floating around in gold! I'm intrigued...
> 
> Happy birthday PDF!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Huh, my reply is in the quote and I can't edit. Sorry about that!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

So my Nail Polish Direct order has arrived too. Yay! Here are pictures of my hauls from yesterday and the Llarowe and NPD orders I have received today. I also received Color Club Portfolio from an eBay seller earlier this week, but didn't take pictures.

































  How shameful is this?


----------



## Honi (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So my Nail Polish Direct order has arrived too. Yay! Here are pictures of my hauls from yesterday and the Llarowe and NPD orders I have received today. I also received Color Club Portfolio from an eBay seller earlier this week, but didn't take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not shameful at all! I'd love to see Portfolio though, have you tried it yet? I love color club!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
> You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;
> 
> 
> ...


  HoneyBee is so cute and I love her name!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> Three coats so quite sheer!


  Thanks I guess I'll like it for layering then!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Rise and shine. It's hauling time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck to everyone going after Enchanteds today. I started my hauling early this morning with Ulta's Butter London sale. I got all of the polishes for free with my Ulta points except for two of them. I made sure to include Knackered in this haul.

  Butter London


Knackered 	
HRH 	
Blowing Raspberries 	
Blagger 	
Artful Dodger 	
Dosh 	
Cotton Buds 	
Giddy Kipper 	
Silly Billy 	
Pimms 	
Wellies 	
Jaded Jack 	
Pistol Pink 	
Indigo Punk 	
Inky Six


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
> You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;
> 
> 
> ...


  Med, I'm so happy for you! I remember you talking about getting a puppy from a breeder months ago. HoneyBee is so adorable. I'm getting a cavity from all the sweetness. That's just too much cute.

  Love the makeup haul. I haven't been hauling much makeup lately. I'll fix that shortly. What holiday has kept you so busy?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Get haul!
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07*
> ...








 You're more than making up missing your quota with your fantastic make up hauls.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 14, 2013)

Why did I even try to order Enchanteds again. My new laptop is a lot quicker and I didn't have any problems loading the site this time. I put everything in my cart and tried to check out within 30 seconds or something and sold out..


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Why did I even try to order Enchanteds again. My new laptop is a lot quicker and I didn't have any problems loading the site this time. I put everything in my cart and tried to check out within 30 seconds or something and sold out..


  i still see them available and can add them to my cart. weird.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Rise and shine. It's hauling time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  FINALLY!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i still see them available and can add them to my cart. weird.


  When you continue it says they are sold out.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> When you continue it says they are sold out.


  Well, thats quite stupid! Sorry you couldnt get any.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Well, thats quite stupid! Sorry you couldnt get any.


  Yep, same here. Absolutely ridiculous. I was online the moment they went up and still didn't manage to get anything. Oh well, more money for other stuff.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Well, thats quite stupid! Sorry you couldnt get any.


  It's ok I'll get some other polishes instead. I guess I didn't lose the indie bug after all, because I'm not looking at the Crowstoes restock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure if I want any Crowstoes or maybe some Ozotics...


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It's ok I'll get some other polishes instead.* I guess I didn't lose the indie bug after all*, because I'm not looking at the Crowstoes restock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   LOL from Ozotics check the duo-chrome holos, i just got them (all 4) and really liked them( no layering, no special base or top coat, they love seche) and from crowstoes i love Minion, bone daddy, Me and this army. Shoot the B. is a nice one too but MINION is the Sh*T!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

No luck for me either ;( I had the one I wanted and it said shipping not available!? Wtf  I kept trying until they all said sold out Poo!! Guess I will buy something else instead! Ha


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> LOL from Ozotics check the duo-chrome holos, i just got them (all 4) and really liked them( no layering, no special base or top coat, they love seche) and from crowstoes i love Minion, bone daddy, Me and this army. Shoot the B. is a nice one too but MINION is the Sh*T!


  Thanks I'll google then and she which I like the best


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2013)

I guess we have opposite luck with Enchanteds because I was able to get my Shrimp. I was aiming to one only, got it in my cart, but when I reached the final stage of checkout, the system said "there's no shipping to your area". I was like ??? because I have ordered a few times from them and my info was already there. It took me a good while to figure out what to do. When I added my national district to my address details I was able to proceed. Weird.

  Sorry to hear of your missluck, PDF and Anitacska. Kimibos, did you manage to get anything?


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Poo!! Guess I will buy something else instead! Ha


  You, too?!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> I guess we have opposite luck with Enchanteds because I was able to get my Shrimp. I was aiming to one only, got it in my cart, but when I reached the final stage of checkout, the system said "there's no shipping to your area". I was like ??? because I have ordered a few times from them and my info was already there. It took me a good while to figure out what to do. When I added my national district to my address details I was able to proceed. Weird.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your missluck, PDF and Anitacska. Kimibos, did you manage to get anything?


  yes. i kind of feel awful, i got all from the time to pretend collection but Electric feel. just wanted to get 5 for the free shipping. 

  i kind of liked this site harlow more than the enchanted one. like i feel this one was easier for me.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

ohh i got my _Mean Mr mustard and I am the Walrus _early today. i did my mani with IamtheW, but guess what? my little brother (1yr) has 4 front teeth now. so while feeding him he took chunks of some nails with those little 4 bastards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now i have to redo my mani  and Enchanted liquid is so hard to get.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> So my Nail Polish Direct order has arrived too. Yay! Here are pictures of my hauls from yesterday and the Llarowe and NPD orders I have received today. I also received Color Club Portfolio from an eBay seller earlier this week, but didn't take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Shameful? I only see gorgeous beauties to be proud of.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry you weren't able to get your Enchanteds PDF, Anitacska, and Naughty. Congrats Kimibos and MRV. I got the Shrimp Cocktail I was after. That's a color I really wanted. And I bought a few colors for others. I didn't have any shipping glitches. I just kept getting the sold out messages, but kept trying until they were officially sold out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> ohh i got my _Mean Mr mustard and I am the Walrus _early today. i did my mani with IamtheW, but guess what? my little brother (1yr) has 4 front teeth now. so while feeding him he took chunks of some nails with those little 4 bastards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ouch!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

It's ok girls don't feel bad lol  I'm glad u both  got something    MRV I kept getting the no shopping destination thing too, when I have an account already and it didn't ask  me that the other day!  I also just tried ordering another polish and it went thru just fine and didn't ask that. I'm pissed lol  Oh we'll... At least I got Dirt Diana on the way! And I will get Lilypads True blood.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> FINALLY!!!


  Lol. I know, right. It took me long enough.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> I guess we have opposite luck with Enchanteds because I was able to get my Shrimp. I was aiming to one only, got it in my cart, but when I reached the final stage of checkout, the system said "there's no shipping to your area". I was like ??? because I have ordered a few times from them and my info was already there. It took me a good while to figure out what to do. When I added my national district to my address details I was able to proceed. Weird.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your missluck, PDF and Anitacska. Kimibos, did you manage to get anything?


  I got that message too despite only just setting up my account and successfully placing an order yesterday! I didn't even know where to click, plus I've just checked and I'd filled out every bit of the address details? What do you mean by national district? Like county? I can't see an option for that. Oh well, I'm not that fussed to be honest. I'm looking forward to ordering the 6 new Darling Diva Queen collection polishes instead. Does anyone know when her shop will be up? It's supposed to be up and running today.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

```

```



CartoonChic said:


> Sorry you weren't able to get your Enchanteds PDF, Anitacska, and Naughty. Congrats Kimibos and MRV. I got the Shrimp Cocktail I was after. That's a color I really wanted. And I bought a few colors for others. I didn't have any shipping glitches. I just kept getting the sold out messages, but kept trying until they were officially sold out.


 cool I'm glad u got the one u wanted too!!   I knew I shoulda hired u today! Doh!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol! Well you know how to reach me should you need me again.

  Did you get your Dollish Polishes yet? Mine were delivered last night. I'm very pleased with them. All of them are square bottles with no cap issues. I'm happy that I was able to get Ferb and That's So Fetch in square bottles. I originally ordered those colors from Llarowe, but I returned them because they were the old round bottles. I especially love Zombie Flesh! As a Walking Dead fan, I couldn't wait for that one. I think in October I'm going to wear all of my Halloween/Spooky/Horror themed polishes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got that message too despite only just setting up my account and successfully placing an order yesterday! I didn't even know where to click, plus I've just checked and I'd filled out every bit of the address details? What do you mean by national district? Like county? I can't see an option for that. Oh well, I'm not that fussed to be honest. I'm looking forward to ordering the 6 new Darling Diva Queen collection polishes instead. Does anyone know when her shop will be up? It's supposed to be up and running today.


  I don't have many Darling Divas. I've only purchased her brand from stockists. Never ordered directly from her store. It seems to be up now?

  EDIT: I'm checking out the Etsy shop and I see a lot of colors I haven't seen before. My Darling Diva list has gotten even longer. Sigh. I want more from this brand, but it's always restocked when I'm in the middle of buying other brands. I still have Scofflaw tomorrow. Darling Diva will have to wait again.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have many Darling Divas. I've only purchased her brand from stockists. Never ordered directly from her store. It seems to be up now?
> 
> EDIT: I'm checking out the Etsy shop and I see a lot of colors I haven't seen before. My Darling Diva list has gotten even longer. Sigh. I want more from this brand, but it's always restocked when I'm in the middle of buying other brands. I still have Scofflaw tomorrow. Darling Diva will have to wait again.


  No, I meant the Big Cartel shop. She says she's not putting the new collection on Etsy. I think she wants to move away from it completely. I have a lot of DDP and they are all really pretty. Space Beetle is a definite must have for holo lovers!


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, I meant the *Big Cartel shop*. She says she's not putting the new collection on Etsy. I think she wants to move away from it completely. I have a lot of DDP and they are all really pretty. Space Beetle is a definite must have for holo lovers!


  Is that like Etsy?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> You were lucky! But why did you leave that one polish out?
> 
> 
> A hungry boy!
> ...


  No, not really, it's a platform for shops, Enchanted Polish sell through Big Cartel as well as Dollish Polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Rise and shine. It's hauling time. :haha:  Good luck to everyone going after Enchanteds today. I started my hauling early this morning with Ulta's Butter London sale. I got all of the polishes for free with my Ulta points except for two of them. I made sure to include Knackered in this haul.  Butter London
> 
> Knackered
> HRH
> ...


 NICE!! :eyelove: Im going to see if there's anything left I get off work in 30 mins...


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MRV* 

  You were lucky! But why did you leave that one polish out?
  A hungry boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least the bottle is bigger than most.



    im not supposed to be getting anything since last week i hauled alot. so this was kind of a sneaky haul. i told myself only five with free shipping or none. so i started adding like a nut. and checked out fast.  i wont be hauling for like 2-3 weeks now. but i have like 20 untrieds so ill get on to those. 

  from Swatches Electric feel was the most meh. i was between the Youth and EF. so i went with the youth. the other 4 a really really wanted. _Kids _was my most have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i noticed that they have 16.5ml.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 14, 2013)

Just thought I would put this up here but ULTA is selling Butter London today only for $10 a bottle. Go get you some!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Well you know how to reach me should you need me again.  Did you get your Dollish Polishes yet? Mine were delivered last night. I'm very pleased with them. All of them are square bottles with no cap issues. I'm happy that I was able to get Ferb and That's So Fetch in square bottles. I originally ordered those colors from Llarowe, but I returned them because they were the old round bottles. I especially love Zombie Flesh! As a Walking Dead fan, I couldn't wait for that one. I think in October I'm going to wear all of my Halloween/Spooky/Horror themed polishes.


 I did I got them last night! They are so cute, I'm glad I found out she has minis in her own store!   I want some on the nightmare before Xmas ones and a couple of the new Halloween ones!  I will be sending u another list lol I only seem to have luck on the actual enchanted site when she releases more than just  the month polish


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's weird. I've been feeling the same way about brown polish, and I'm not really into neutral shades. But I find myself drawn to them lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://pusheen.com/ for more cute kitty gifs! I love them

  I'll try to feel better, my Dad said what I said was fine.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Which site was everybody having trouble with for the Enchanteds restock today?

  Going to try to stalk nailpolishcanada's Emily De Molly restock on Tuesday. I really want Black Forest, Cosmic Forces and A Certain Shade. I wanted Simplicity as well, but it does not look like they are bringing any in. Oh well, 3 should be plenty to start with 

  On the way to the farmer's market today I passed by a winner's and wound up walking out with nail polish. I bought  a brown Seche (Portabello) and a Ciate that I fell in love with ( Cream soda, sort of a light grey). Took it up to the till for a price check, and it turned out someone had taken it out of a foils kit. I ended up buying the kit since the entire thing was only 10$. So now I have foils to try sometime as well.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I have a pass, so I can run around all I want to look at nail places after work and on weekends. I was just talking to somebody at a Sally Beauty and it sounds like they order in their nailpolish weekly, and may be able to get in shades of the lines they carry (Essie, OPI and some China Glaze). So if the free shipping goes or NPC does not have it that may be something to consider. Doesn't hurt to phone and ask.

  Have you tried any Lulabelle polish?

  http://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/LulabelleNailPolish?ref=sr_similar_target

  She is in TO and is willing to meetup to save shipping costs (@ near a subway I would imagine). She usually has more in, just cleared out her summer line. She is hold a bottle of 'lemonade stand' for me for a meetup, she is under the weather right now though. Will let you know when I get it!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> *Which site was everybody having trouble with for the Enchanteds restock today?*
> 
> Going to try to stalk nailpolishcanada's Emily De Molly restock on Tuesday. I really want Black Forest, Cosmic Forces and A Certain Shade. I wanted Simplicity as well, but it does not look like they are bringing any in. Oh well, 3 should be plenty to start with
> 
> On the way to the farmer's market today I passed by a winner's and wound up walking out with nail polish. I bought  a brown Seche (Portabello) and a Ciate that I fell in love with ( Cream soda, sort of a light grey). Took it up to the till for a price check, and it turned out someone had taken it out of a foils kit. I ended up buying the kit since the entire thing was only 10$. So now I have foils to try sometime as well.


  Harlow & Co.


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im not supposed to be getting anything since last week i hauled alot. so this was kind of a sneaky haul. i told myself only five with free shipping or none. so i started adding like a nut. and checked out fast.  i wont be hauling for like 2-3 weeks now. but i have like 20 untrieds so ill get on to those.
> 
> from Swatches Electric feel was the most meh. i was between the Youth and EF. so i went with the youth. the other 4 a really really wanted. _Kids _was my most have.
> 
> ...


  Oh, ok. For some reason those green ones always seem to be the last ones to go. I have not seen Kids yet, but Time to Pretend looks awesome in the bottle.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome, kimibos! Those Ozotics, the golden one esp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm sure it will be fine. But yeah, I don't understand either. You do need to stick on a big label to say it contains NP and you are only allowed to ship 4 in an envelope, but quite how that makes any difference, I don't know. 

  Your Llarowe order should be going directly from the US, it's only the UK that there's problems with. 






..ful - hahaha, love it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I have a pass, so I can run around all I want to look at nail places after work and on weekends. I was just talking to somebody at a Sally Beauty and it sounds like they order in their nailpolish weekly, and may be able to get in shades of the lines they carry (Essie, OPI and some China Glaze). So if the free shipping goes or NPC does not have it that may be something to consider. Doesn't hurt to phone and ask.
> 
> Have you tried any Lulabelle polish?
> 
> ...


  I probably wont be riding enough to make a pass a good deal for me... Unfortunately I don't live near a Sallys anymore, I just moved - I used to be a few minutes from one and now I'm pretty far away from all of them.  The center of Toronto is like a no-Sally zone- they're all east, west or way up north!

   I haven't seen her polish before- I'll favourite her store and take a closer look later! Do tell us what you think of the polish!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome, kimibos! Those Ozotics, the golden one esp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks!
  A better shot of P&L&OPI in the daylight, a bit better look at the duochrome.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MRV* 


Awesome, kimibos! Those Ozotics, the golden one esp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And I want that last pic, too!  Oh, ok. For some reason those green ones always seem to be the last ones to go. I have not seen Kids yet, but Time to Pretend looks awesome in the bottle.


  Thanks! i luv those ozotics, i got the whole set of 4. now im done with ozotics.  unless they make more of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i do have Electric Feel in my to-get-list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 must put LOTS of cash together.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I probably wont be riding enough to make a pass a good deal for me... Unfortunately I don't live near a Sallys anymore, I just moved - I used to be a few minutes from one and now I'm pretty far away from all of them.  The center of Toronto is like a no-Sally zone- they're all east, west or way up north!
> 
> I haven't seen her polish before- I'll favourite her store and take a closer look later! Do tell us what you think of the polish!


 
  Will do!

  I don't remember seeing this here before (Although I could easily have missed it). Here is an blog writeup of the Zoya winter collection. Dream and Payton both sound interesting.

  http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/09/zoya-winterholiday-2013-collection.html


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2013)

Just ordered the Queen set from the new DDP shop, they are so pretty, very EP-esque multichrome holos. Here's the link: http://www.darlingdivapolish.bigcartel.com/category/super-multi-chrome-holo


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just ordered the Queen set from the new DDP shop, they are so pretty, very EP-esque multichrome holos. Here's the link: http://www.darlingdivapolish.bigcartel.com/category/super-multi-chrome-holo


  those look pretty and very EP like. i wonder if they are some dupes in there. do you mind checking when you get them?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, ok. I ordered from the Darling Diva restock. Wasn't planing to, so just got the 3 LE colors from the Queen collection. Didn't want to miss those colors if they don't come back. It's all Anitacska's fault.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, I meant the Big Cartel shop. She says she's not putting the new collection on Etsy. I think she wants to move away from it completely. I have a lot of DDP and they are all really pretty. Space Beetle is a definite must have for holo lovers!
> 
> I had Space Beetle in my cart because you mentioned it, but changed my mind at the last minute. Adding it to my cart made it more than I allowed myself to spend. I'll grab it later.
> 
> ...


  What did you get? I just ordered everything online to make sure I got the colors I wanted. The Butters at my Ulta are usually picked over.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I will be sending u another list lol I only seem to have luck on the actual enchanted site when she releases more than just the month polish


  Oh! I have to checkout her FB page then. I want to see the new colors. I also want to see pics of the 80's collection polishes that you got.

  EDIT: Just checked the Dollish Polish Halloween collection. Love it! The inspiration for the colors made me laugh. I want all of them (nothing new), but I really want the Freddy one.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

I feel like I binged on polish today. I'm taking it easy until tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just ordered the Queen set from the new DDP shop, they are so pretty, very EP-esque multichrome holos. Here's the link: http://www.darlingdivapolish.bigcartel.com/category/super-multi-chrome-holo


  Darn it I ordered one! I wasn't supposed to do that lol I got Flash.
  All your fault lol
  I got 2 Bl's at Ulta, Pistol Pink and Cake hole.
  wanted more, but funds are running low....I saw the Zoya fall pixies and I really do need ALL of them! crap lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> im not supposed to be getting anything since last week i hauled alot. so this was kind of a sneaky haul. i told myself only five with free shipping or none. so i started adding like a nut. and checked out fast.  i wont be hauling for like 2-3 weeks now. but i have like 20 untrieds so ill get on to those.
> 
> from Swatches Electric feel was the most meh. i was between the Youth and EF. so i went with the youth. the other 4 a really really wanted. _Kids _was my most have.
> 
> ...


  Kids and time to pretend were my Must haves, and I got the Youth too.need to wear them still lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> You were lucky! But why did you leave that one polish out?
> 
> 
> A hungry boy!
> ...


  True dat...Hot Chocolate was waiting for me when I got home!! =) and my order from the Ep site has shipped, so I should have that soon..


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 14, 2013)

oh ya I also got Crows toes Storms don't/never last.....
  can I just stop already!?! lol


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> oh ya I also got Crows toes Storms don't/never last.....
> can I just stop already!?! lol


   ohhh i had that one on my wishlist, but took it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill be a good girl and say im done for now with Crowstoes. im aliitle bit scare of going mental if they have a hallo collection.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

_





ughhhhhhh i just saw this! _
http://www.harepolish.com/2013/09/the-coin-operation-fall-2013.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was just coming on here to post about the Hare restock tomorrow. Oy vey! Too many restocks at once. But I can't resist.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks for the link. i almost miss it. i like 3 alot. Payton, Dream and Mosheen topper. i like how the description is HALO for their scattered holos.
> You do need them. and we both need EF. Im happy that you have Kids and TtP already. Kids looks insane.
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to break it to you, but I'm pretty sure there will be a CrowsToes Halloween collection. I think I read somewhere that it's one of her favorite holidays.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wha huh? You got Hot Chocolate? Congrats! I still haven't caught up on older posts. I got my Enchanted shipping notice on Wednesday, but it hasn't been updated at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i know they are having one.i just dont want to like them all.  happy hands is having one too. that one will be available on the 25th.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 


I was just coming on here to post about the Hare restock tomorrow. Oy vey! Too many restocks at once. But I can't resist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think im gonna wait for LLa to get them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think im gonna wait for LLa to get them.


  There's something about Hare's that won't let me wait. The cheaper prices, the packaging, the bunny cuteness. I need them now. I'd like to pick up a few older colors on my list too. I hope the ones I want will be restocked.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 14, 2013)

Ugh. I think Scofflaw's and Hare's restock are both at the same time tomorrow. This could be tricky.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 15, 2013)

Why am I still up? Better yet, why am I still up and *still* buying polish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just ordered some polishes from Femme Fatale. All discontinued shades and Enchanted TenderHeart. Now I just need to find Freeze Machine to complete that glitter collection.

  Enchanted Polish


TenderHeart 
 
  Femme Fatale


Ebon Roses 
Gilded Rose 
Sparkling Sands 
Tricky Treats 
Galaxis Shards 
Party Grenade 
 
  International shipping is very high at $36. But since the discontinued shades are on sale for $6.50 for today only, the total balances out to less than stockist prices.

  I really should be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of late night polish shopping.


----------



## liba (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't buy a lot of indie np, but I went out of my skull when I saw swatches of I Love Nail Polish's Ultrachromes!!!

  I just got mine and did a mani in Birefringence. I have no idea if I'll be able to photograph it, but it's just absolutely amazing!!! Glowing turquoise, magenta, yellow and even a little green, all at once. Stupendous!! 2 coats for full opacity too and not streaky - even somewhat self-levelingly well behaved!!!

http://www.ilnp.com

  I also got Cygnus Loop, which has blurple instead of so much turquoise. I just may have to get the other 2, even though they're not the sort of shades I usually wear.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Huh, I don't know why, but the Hare polishes just don't excite me at all. The bottles are cute, but the colours somehow don't speak to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, it's not like I don't already have enough polish for the next 10 years for me and my two daughters (and the entire town, lol).


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

Glad I wasn't  the only one up late buying polish!! Hahahha  I orderd from lilypad lacquers etsy I'm tired of waiting for llarowe  2 restock!   I got: True Blood Purple people eater I love lilac Pink flamingo My enchant-mint   I'm going to go to ulta today to get my pixie polishes too!!   O m g I saw pics of the new enchanted colors from her last restock on IG.. There's video pics too Yesterday looks amazing!! Not sure how I feel about autumn yet, looks a lot more green than I would have imagined for a color called autumn.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wha huh? You got Hot Chocolate? Congrats! I still haven't caught up on older posts. I got my Enchanted shipping notice on Wednesday, but it hasn't been updated at all. :dunno:     Sorry to break it to you, but I'm pretty sure there will be a CrowsToes Halloween collection. I think I read somewhere that it's one of her favorite holidays.


  Ya a girl in this np group on fb was selling her stuff.. It was a bit over priced but not like prices for it on eBay tho!! It was the first EP I fell in  love with and I never thought I'd get it!!!  I had ordered lilypad chocollo as a replacement lol but I compared them yesterday the EP one is much more holo!   I was gonna go get those pixies but now I might get some of those Hares instead!!!


----------



## MRV (Sep 15, 2013)

liba said:


> I don't buy a lot of indie np, but I went out of my skull when I saw swatches of I Love Nail Polish's Ultrachromes!!!
> 
> I just got mine and did a mani in Birefringence. I have no idea if I'll be able to photograph it, but it's just absolutely amazing!!! Glowing turquoise, magenta, yellow and even a little green, all at once. Stupendous!! 2 coats for full opacity too and not streaky - even somewhat self-levelingly well behaved!!!
> 
> ...


  Was I the only good girl? I got only my Shrimp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MRV (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's a pic of Essie FTTOI. It was a bit thick but not bad. I'm going to take it off now because it chipped due to cleaning all day.


----------



## liba (Sep 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> They area out of this world!


  They really are - I cannot even believe my nails. You get at least 2 or 3 strong bright colors just casually glancing at your hands. 

  I never buy indie polishes and am pretty selective about polish just in general, and these blew my mind. They're outrageous and very special!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2013)

liba said:


> *You of all people should have them!*
> 
> They really are - I cannot even believe my nails. You get at least 2 or 3 strong bright colors just casually glancing at your hands.
> 
> I never buy indie polishes and am pretty selective about polish just in general, and these blew my mind. They're outrageous and very special!


  Yes, Ma'am!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get right on it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

I got two of the new hares : Peepshow Magique  Test your Love   The rest of the hares I want I can wait on.    I allot ordered some on those I love np polishes but held off. I will be getting some soon tho!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> They look nice, but I'm content with my EPs now.     That is a good question!  Yay! You got HC (and many more :haha: ) !   NOOoooOOOoooooo...!   They area out of this world!     Was I the only good girl? I got only my Shrimp  .


 Lol I think so!!  But if I had got the enchanted I wanted I would have been a good girl too lol. I didn't tho So I  had to make up for it   And I certainly did that!


----------



## MRV (Sep 15, 2013)

I almost had a heart attack because they started a huge fireworks show the second Hares went up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to see the highlight of the show from my balcony - hauling is rarely this festive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I got the new collection + Dead Man's Bones.)


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> I almost had a heart attack because they started a huge fireworks show the second Hares went up! :whoa:  I was able to see the highlight of the show from my balcony - hauling is rarely this festive! :lol:   (I got the new collection + Dead Man's Bones.)


 Lol nice!!! I almost got DMB too but decides not too.. I still have to use The Monster I paid so much for lol (I hate ordering from international sites sometimes the shipping is ridiculous!)


----------



## MRV (Sep 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Lol nice!!! I almost got DMB too but decides not too.. I still have to use The Monster I paid so much for lol (I hate ordering from international sites sometimes the shipping is ridiculous!)


  Please do a Monster Mani!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Please do a Monster Mani!


 u kno I will!! Prob in October lol  I just started on my magenta pinks which are actually my fav tied with purples. I have neglected the hell out if both lately lol...to many blues an greens! I never even used my corals Even when I was using a coral purse.  Np overload lol!!   I have decided to be good and not go to Ulta today. I will wait until next weekend ( maybe, might need to save $$ for Riri)  Have to remind myself I have some beauties on the way and use my latest clods.  Last night I used my first Hits polish, only needed two coats. Bottles aren't super huge but I like that lol. I would take a pic but my phone won't let me  need to move all these pics to my comp! (4500)! My phone is being hella retarded it keeps shutting my Internet, my fb posts are double on everyone's posts, my pics are all blurry.. iPhone problems!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought Peepshow Magique & Washed Ashore from Hare. I think these two will look cute with my 50s sweaters. And now I really have to be good and not buy anything... I hope


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 15, 2013)

Lol! Late night shoppers unite!

  I only ordered the 4 new Hares. The older Hares I wanted weren't restocked at all. I decided to wait for Llarowe's restock of Scofflaw. Only one of the 4 Scofflaw colors I needed was restock and I felt too cheap to spend $3 to ship one polish after all the money I've already spent this weekend.

  Hare Polish


Peepshow Magique 	
Read My Biorhythm 	
Test Your Love! 	
Zoltar Speaks 
 
  I also held off on the I Love NP Ultrachromes. I saw them when they had the preorder option. I'm still debating if I want to add another brand. I can barely keep up with the brands I already buy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> My phone is being hella retarded it keeps shutting my Internet, my fb posts are double on everyone's posts, my pics are all blurry.. iPhone problems!


  I've neglected my corals too. I'm wearing a coral mani now that I did a few days ago to make up for it. I'm finally wearing Chanel Distraction and Orange Fizz in a combo mani. I love the color of both so much. Then yesterday I layered Enchanted Flamingo Freckles over Orange Fizz and Djinn over Distraction. The coral holo it made is super pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It reminds me of Colors by Llarowe Runt based on pics I've seen. I really hope Runt appears in the next restock.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> They look nice, but I'm content with my EPs now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I forgot to post the mystery Enchanted. I got The Youth.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years.
> You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  The other items are;
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great haul !
  Honeybee is the cutest ever !

  @Naughtyp
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Seeing the lovely cat beside you, I thought you did find it. So sorry about that, I do hope you'll find your cat, some cats can be so elusive sometimes.

  Hello everyone !


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Late night shoppers unite!
> 
> I only ordered the 4 new Hares. The older Hares I wanted weren't restocked at all. I decided to wait for Llarowe's restock of Scofflaw. Only one of the 4 Scofflaw colors I needed was restock and I felt too cheap to spend $3 to ship one polish after all the money I've already spent this weekend.
> 
> ...


     HI Domi!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2013)

i woke up around 11am today, and i didnt turn my computer on till now! i knew i was going to fall for the hares.
  it kind of sucks that ill have to pay a couple of dollars more at LLa. but i had no other way.  i just couldnt afford them right now. 
  i cant wait to see all your swatches! the whole collection looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## liba (Sep 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! Late night shoppers unite!
> 
> I only ordered the 4 new Hares. The older Hares I wanted weren't restocked at all. I decided to wait for Llarowe's restock of Scofflaw. Only one of the 4 Scofflaw colors I needed was restock and I felt too cheap to spend $3 to ship one polish after all the money I've already spent this weekend.
> 
> ...


  You are another one that should not even miss the Ultrachromes. They really do only need 2 coats for opacity and they are incredible. It's not just hyperbole - these are indeed the finest multichrome polishes I've ever encountered. I don't think there's any need to bother with any of their other polishes, but Birefringence and Cygnus Loop are stupendous. 

  Just to tantalize you even further, I just put a coat of the new blue Lippmann holo glitter  Va Va Voom over my pinkies as an accent and even that didn't interfere in the slightest with the multichrome effect. VERY satisfied customer here.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2013)

liba said:


> You are another one that should not even miss the Ultrachromes. They really do only need 2 coats for opacity and they are incredible. It's not just hyperbole - these are indeed the finest multichrome polishes I've ever encountered. I don't think there's any need to bother with any of their other polishes, but Birefringence and Cygnus Loop are stupendous.
> 
> Just to tantalize you even further, I just put a coat of the new blue Lippmann holo glitter  Va Va Voom over my pinkies as an accent and even that didn't interfere in the slightest with the multichrome effect. VERY satisfied customer here.


  Well, I've gone ahead and ordered them. I think I really need to stop hauling now, at least for a while. Now I've just got to be patient and wait for my packages, and try not to get too tempted by other things in the meantime. And I need to keep using my existing polishes, it's taken me 3 days to change my nail polish, at this rate it will be 5 years before I've used them all (once!).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *I had Space Beetle in my cart because you mentioned it, but changed my mind at the last minute. Adding it to my cart made it more than I allowed myself to spend. I'll grab it later.*
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get? I just ordered everything online to make sure I got the colors I wanted. The Butters at my Ulta are usually picked over.


  DDP has just announced on FB that they might discontinue Space Beetle, so if you want it, grab it quick!


----------



## liba (Sep 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I've gone ahead and ordered them. I think I really need to stop hauling now, at least for a while. Now I've just got to be patient and wait for my packages, and try not to get too tempted by other things in the meantime. And I need to keep using my existing polishes, it's taken me 3 days to change my nail polish, at this rate it will be 5 years before I've used them all (once!).


  I'm very conservative with nail polish buying. For this fall, I've only gotten the gold and blue Lippmann polishes (undercoats and glitters), the dark navy Punk Rock Lippmann and 2 of the Ultrachromes. I did get a few of the Vintage Leather Color Shows and still want to get a few of the China Glaze and Orly polishes and maybe a couple of OPIs, but I'm being pretty restrained and sticking mostly to low priced additions. I honestly still love the fall colors I got from China Glaze last year plus the fall MAC colors from a couple years back that Jin Soon designed, like Rain of Flowers and Earthly Harmony. They still look very up to date. 

  Nail polish goes bad quicker than any of my other makeup so I really do like to use it up. I bought a lot of polish this spring and summer and although I managed to wear everything, I felt like it was sort of overkill to feel like I was getting my money's worth. I know I could fiddle around with thinner, etc., if my bottles get old but I'm OK with only buying something when I'm completely bowled over by something really unique like those Ultrachromes. The gold Lippmanns are to die for when worn together, btw. That much I'll say


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I bought Peepshow Magique & Washed Ashore from Hare. I think these two will look cute with my 50s sweaters. And now I really have to be good and not buy anything... I hope


  I bet they will! I like all of them, but don't feel I 'have' to own any of them, so will see how it goes. Trying to restrict myself to must haves for internet orders.

   OPI 'Last friday Night' on my nails right now, a very pale blue with small multicolour round silver sparkles. 5 coats by itself with no under colour is very nice. Will try to take a picture tomorrow if I don't ruin it first.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i woke up around 11am today, and i didnt turn my computer on till now! i knew i was going to fall for the hares.
> it kind of sucks that ill have to pay a couple of dollars more at LLa. but i had no other way.  i just couldnt afford them right now.
> i cant wait to see all your swatches! the whole collection looks gorgeous to me.


  As soon as I clicked he link and saw the flakies I remembered how much u love them =) the dark pink one reminds me of DL Sweet Dreams kinda, which I still haven't picked up, so that's cool lol. Damn Indies!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> these two seemed similar to me , so I went with the Peepshow, ill get the other one some other haul lol ( I hope!)
> 
> hah, im such a liar! lol went to the mall to "pay bills" and I was walking out of VS and I saw this hella cute mint PINK shirt on sale so I had to go back and get it lol. So I figured wth and stopped at ULTA. I got Zoya Carter, Arabella and Chita pixies along with my giftset. I like te other ones too, the champagne colored one was all gone, but it is very similar to OPI Honey Ryder. so I can wait. I do think I like the Pixies better than than sands tho. The blue one is gorge and I plan on getting it but I haven't used opi Alcatraz Rocks yet, and I want the orange one too but I have the two orange ones from the summer set. I need to stay off the computer lol all these fall collections are killing me!
> 
> ...


  I kind of feel like I don't have a lot of those more subtle, lighter types of colours in my collection so I went ahead and bought both. Lots of brights and darks in my NP for sure, but, I think I need to cut back on blue-green types of colours and probably corals too!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2013)

_Milky Ways   /         Starburst       / Star Trooper /       Intergalactic Space/       Black Hole  /   Gravity  Bound_

   Orly Galaxy FX Collection 

"Bring out of this world nail effects to your tips with Galaxy FX, the latest innovation from ORLY. These​ shades were modeled after constellations to create a galactic look on your nails.​ The new FX shades are formulated in our specialty Black Space Base and Milky White Base then injected​ with different sizes and shapes of glitter for a multi-dimensional, celestial finish." orly​ 
*All Info and Pictures From TransDesign, INC. they have it for January of 2014.​* 
Orly is Going "Indie" ​


----------



## kimibos (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naughtyp* 

  hah, im such a liar! lol went to the mall to "pay bills" and I was walking out of VS and I saw this hella cute mint PINK shirt on sale so I had to go back and get it lol. So I figured wth and stopped at ULTA. I got Zoya Carter, Arabella and Chita pixies along with my giftset. I like te other ones too, the champagne colored one was all gone, but it is very similar to OPI Honey Ryder. so I can wait. I do think I like the Pixies better than than sands tho. The blue one is gorge and I plan on getting it but I haven't used opi Alcatraz Rocks yet, and I want the orange one too but I have the two orange ones from the summer set. I need to stay off the computer lol all these fall collections are killing me!
  lol! ya I held off too, but ill order 1 eventually im sure, I tried making a list of my top 5 Indies, High end and drugstore polishes so I can try to buy LESS and I couldn't. I had to make 6 of each. 18 brands still seems like a lot to me lol .
  thank you... =) im doing ok....
  same here....EP's are just so hard for me to get... =( always get caught with a fucking glitch of some sort!!
  As soon as I clicked he link and saw the flakies I remembered how much u love them =) the dark pink one reminds me of DL Sweet Dreams kinda, which I still haven't picked up, so that's cool lol. Damn Indies!


  I really want Carter and Sunshine. i only have chita and 2 mariah sands. idk which ones i like more tho. so far i have managed to skip all opi collections, since oz. i have a feeling one day ill just start to catch up and get them all at once. i always do that with opi  
  EP are just a pain in the ass to get, worst brand costumer service in my opinion, but now that i have 2, i just really like them. i felt for them. 
  ahh Hare is just my love brand. the only one i have gone, must have them all crazy. i dont have DL sweet dreams and probably wont get it anytime soon, so the hare one is welcome. i wonder when LLa is going to have them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  nikole is going to be gone for like 2 weeks so LLa is probably going to have them in 3 weeks. i hope. by then ill have the cash to get them.


----------



## Corally (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Milky Ways   /         Starburst       / Star Trooper /       Intergalactic Space/       Black Hole  /   Gravity  Bound_   Orly Galaxy FX Collection   [COLOR=222222]"Bring out of this world nail effects to your tips with Galaxy FX, the latest innovation from ORLY. These[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]shades were modeled after constellations to create a galactic look on your nails.[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]The new FX shades are formulated in our specialty Black Space Base and Milky White Base then injected[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]with different sizes and shapes of glitter for a multi-dimensional, celestial finish." orly[/COLOR]​ *[COLOR=222222]All Info and Pictures From TransDesign, INC. they have it for January of 2014.[/COLOR]​* [COLOR=222222]Orly is Going "Indie" [/COLOR]​:cheer:


  I think I want them all. :cheer:


----------



## MRV (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _Milky Ways   /         Starburst       / Star Trooper /       Intergalactic Space/       Black Hole  /   Gravity  Bound_
> 
> Orly Galaxy FX Collection
> 
> ...


  Looking good! I like the first two, the rest depends on if they are on a clear base or not.


  Girls, I confess,  I have a Man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bug. 




Look at that juicy glitter!


----------



## Honi (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's todays mani, Isadora Fresh topped with Isadora Nail glitter in Blue Atoll. Can't say that I'm extremely excited by it though, Its not bad but Its definitely not a mani that I cant take my eyes off.. Hmm, what do you think?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's todays mani, Isadora Fresh topped with Isadora Nail glitter in Blue Atoll. Can't say that I'm extremely excited by it though, Its not bad but Its definitely not a mani that I cant take my eyes off.. Hmm, what do you think?


  I like it a lot! I've bought some nail glitters lately, but haven't got around to trying them out yet.


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 16, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's todays mani, Isadora Fresh topped with Isadora Nail glitter in Blue Atoll. Can't say that I'm extremely excited by it though, Its not bad but Its definitely not a mani that I cant take my eyes off.. Hmm, what do you think?


  I think it's unique and super cute!


----------



## Honi (Sep 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I like it a lot! I've bought some nail glitters lately, but haven't got around to trying them out yet.


  I think they are quite messy, I just went above the sink when I sprinkled because I learned last time that if I dont then I'll have glitter in my eye and nose for the coming week


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2013)

This is my mani, China Glaze Infra Red holo polish. It's a really pretty colour and the holo is quite different from other polishes as it's very smooth, the whole things looks like it's metallic rather than holo, but the rainbow is definitely there, if this makes sense. The only problem is it looks terrible on my nails because it overemphasises every little ridge and imperfection (or in my case, every big imperfection). It looks better in person, but the pictures are not great. Try to focus on my ring and little fingers please (although it's also a pretty messy job, sorry).


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

Corally said:


> phew! I can safely pass since I'm over flakies. I'm still waiting on that restock of Pegasus and Midnights Summer.  I'll be stalking with you. I hope they restock the colors I want.
> oh man!! I haven't bought an Orly polish in years. Looks like that's gonna change.


     Im kind of mad that they keep restocking yet they dont have some colors. like LLa said they were restocking them all but didnt. 
    i have a feeling ill never have Medusa luminosa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 i have a stalking partner now. ill be checking all sites and posting info. 
    Did you see the CG Halloween collection? they have some gorgeous glitters in there, Orly just keeps getting better and better too. 
http://melva.sg/china-glaze-monsters-ball-halloween-2013/


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is my mani, China Glaze Infra Red holo polish. It's a really pretty colour and the holo is quite different from other polishes as it's very smooth, the whole things looks like it's metallic rather than holo, but the rainbow is definitely there, if this makes sense. The only problem is it looks terrible on my nails because it overemphasises every little ridge and imperfection (or in my case, every big imperfection). It looks better in person, but the pictures are not great. Try to focus on my ring and little fingers please (although it's also a pretty messy job, sorry).


  i like it. i only see 1 line in you pointy finger, the rest look smooth to me. like i have ridges too. youll see them in my EP Im the W mani. anyways who cares!!! can you believe i havent used mine?. like i used one and it sucked so i got mad and put them in a box. i got the Nfu oh aqua base now maybe that helps. they are my only CG holos, i should give them a try again.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

*Its manis time! *
*EP I am the Walrus.*
*







 *
*1-2 By the Window with now Sun,/3 Away from the window, i luv it like this the most. its like a ruby color/ 4. at night with A. lighting*
*

 

*
*Happy Hands MayoEgg- i luv this polish, its so fun and weird. the base is not white its like a grayish beige, idk it looks very pretty and the yellow glitters are almost neon.*
*



 

*
*My mom wearing Hare A+ / Pahlish - Dirty Paws. has blue/gold flecks, glitters and shimmers. *


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's todays mani, Isadora Fresh topped with Isadora Nail glitter in Blue Atoll. Can't say that I'm extremely excited by it though, Its not bad but Its definitely not a mani that I cant take my eyes off.. Hmm, what do you think?


  GORGEOUS Honi !


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Its manis time! *
> *EP I am the Walrus.*
> *
> 
> ...


  I love the Walrus! Can you believe it I've never actually worn mine???


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Its manis time! *
> *EP I am the Walrus.*
> *
> 
> ...


  Impressive np this Walrus.
  Pretty manis from you and mom !


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay, so I had a proper look at these Hares and turns out I do like a few of them after all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How hard are they to get? I don't really want to place an order now, I've bought so much lately, will I still be able to buy them next week?


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, so I had a proper look at these Hares and turns out I do like a few of them after all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  not hard at all. imo. i would recommend all hares cause im a hare NUT (except Electric Flame, i hate that one on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). i find that only the new ones are kind of hard to get, especially at the Etsy Store where i have been cart jacked several times. but at LLa is easy to get them. 
  i dont think they are going to be available next week at the Etsy store, but LLa is going to be having a restock and the launch of the new collection. Nikole is probably going to restock in 3-4 weeks.  which ones do you like so far??


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Its manis time! *
> *EP I am the Walrus.*
> *
> 
> ...


  I love those SO MUCH. Wow. I am the Walrus is gorgeous. Hare A+ Reminds me a little of the Girly Bits Cranberry that I have been considering? and Dirty Paws is already on my wishlist I think, but that just bumped it up a bit. Mayoegg really does look like such a fun polish. Not a dud in the bunch!

  Went back (accidentally!) to Sephora, and discovered the have Deborah Lipmen, Ciate (Although picked over) Nails Inc among others. I was good though, saving for the Emily De Molly restock.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 16, 2013)

Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








 omg i just went bananas!!! im so happy for you both!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> omg i just went bananas!!! im so happy for you both!








Thank you!!! the best day ever!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Bcteagirl* 


It is gorgeous. I did manage to get pen on it and a good chip before I took a picture. Will take a picture next time, I think I will be wearing this a lot this winter. The coats dry very very fast.  Lovely!! And Orly is one I should be able to find here. I can imagine myself buying at least 3 of these.
  I like this, it is super cute! Thanks for the tips, I have not tried glitter yet.
  I love those SO MUCH. Wow. I am the Walrus is gorgeous. Hare A+ Reminds me a little of the Girly Bits Cranberry that I have been considering? and Dirty Paws is already on my wishlist I think, but that just bumped it up a bit. Mayoegg really does look like such a fun polish. Not a dud in the bunch!

  Went back (accidentally!) to Sephora, and discovered the have Deborah Lipmen, Ciate (Although picked over) Nails Inc among others. I was good though, saving for the Emily De Molly restock.


  Thanks hun. nice that you can get Orly where you are. i was going to ask you if you use Seche vite? its a fast drying top coat. thanks to seche i do my mani almost everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they have it at sallys. 
  i dont have any Girly bits. but if i recommend a brand more than any other that is Hare. im a hare whore. i have most of their polishes and i luv them.
  Happy hands is at H&co just in case you want to give them a try later on. Mayoegg was my 1st polish from them, so far im happy with the brand. 
  Nice that sephora now has DL and others. i have some DL but to be honest im not that crazy about them, i think Indie glitter polishes are more unique and cheaper than a $19usd bottle of DL. they do have some nice ones, but then Revlon dupes them alot. which i kind of love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Good luck in the Emily de Molly Restock!!!!!! ( i still havent jumped into that wagon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lyseD (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  So excited for you. Wish I could witness the reunion.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














  That's amazing and wonderful! I'm so happy you two will be reunited.


----------



## liba (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Did you see the CG Halloween collection? they have some gorgeous glitters in there, Orly just keeps getting better and better too.
> http://melva.sg/china-glaze-monsters-ball-halloween-2013/


  China Glaze has seriously been stepping it up in the past year - the formulas are better and the colors are richer and they've been coming up with some cool ideas in the textured polish arena, too. I can't wait for the white, snow textured polish they're doing in their Holiday collection and then there's that freaky top coat that seems like it's supposed to do a multi chrome transformation on whatever you are wearing underneath. I'm not always into Halloween collections but I will be getting that black texture for sure - the CG texture effect is very unique - looks like a 60's cottage cheese ceiling texture, but semi-gloss. They're doing some weird collection in Nov. called Crinkled Chrome which is some sort of wrinkled effect chrome metallic - all in pale pastels, on top of it all. 

  Orly has been one of those secret stealth innovators for years - remember when they did that Cosmic FX collection back around when MAC Disney Villains came out. That collection was before its time. They've been consistently bucking the trends since then. This year's been better than ever - Hope & Freedom Fest had so many beautiful polishes that weren't cookie cutter, same with Mash Up. The Mega Pixels are some of my favorite sand textures (OPI is totally copying the best colors of that collection in the Mariah holiday sands) and let us not even talk about the craziness in the Surreal collection, which I just went ahead and ordered in full. 

  These are pretty much my favorite brands right now!


----------



## liba (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  More dancing!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so glad you will be reunited at last!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Yay, so happy for you!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Its manis time! *
> *EP I am the Walrus.*
> *
> 
> ...


  I Am The Walrus looks amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't worn any of the Imagine or Time to Pretend polishes yet. I've just been working my way through the "plain" Enchanted holos so far. I really like that Happy Hands polish. I saw them at Harlow & Co and the bottles look cute, too. I can't get sucked into another brand.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 16, 2013)

liba said:


> China Glaze has seriously been stepping it up in the past year - the formulas are better and the colors are richer and they've been coming up with some cool ideas in the textured polish arena, too. I can't wait for the white, snow textured polish they're doing in their Holiday collection and then there's that freaky top coat that seems like it's supposed to do a multi chrome transformation on whatever you are wearing underneath. I'm not always into Halloween collections but I will be getting that black texture for sure - the CG texture effect is very unique - looks like a 60's cottage cheese ceiling texture, but semi-gloss. They're doing some weird collection in Nov. called Crinkled Chrome which is some sort of wrinkled effect chrome metallic - all in pale pastels, on top of it all.
> 
> Orly has been one of those secret stealth innovators for years - remember when they did that Cosmic FX collection back around when MAC Disney Villains came out. That collection was before its time. They've been consistently bucking the trends since then. This year's been better than ever - Hope & Freedom Fest had so many beautiful polishes that weren't cookie cutter, same with Mash Up. The Mega Pixels are some of my favorite sand textures (OPI is totally copying the best colors of that collection in the Mariah holiday sands) and let us not even talk about the craziness in the Surreal collection, which I just went ahead and ordered in full.
> 
> These are pretty much my favorite brands right now!


  The November crinkled chrome sounds interesting! I have been surprised their stuff has been so innovative recently. I do like China Glaze, my  most used go to polish is Golden Meringue by China Glaze. I will have to keep a closer eye on Orly it appears.. they have been somewhat under my radar.

  Missed a package today, and I am pretty sure it was my parcel from Nailpolishcanada. Now it will have to wait until Saturday likely. Grrr..


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 16, 2013)

Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.

  As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









 yaaayyy!! I'm so happy for you!


  In other news; my Peace& Love & OPI is wearing really well considering how many pots, pans & dishes I've washed, only one little chip at the side of my thumb.


----------



## liba (Sep 16, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


  One of my favorites and most worn is MAC In the Buff, which is this weird pale avocado beige color…with my skin tone, it's the perfect 'hey wait, that's not nude!" mannequin hands color.

  For something from this year, I wanted to wear Orly Peaceful Opposition all the time and would have to force myself not to use it yet again, so I could wear my other polishes.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 16, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


   i finished many OPI reds in High school. like i only wore long red nails. in the past years CG for Audrey x2,  Orly Sparkling Garbage 1 bottle is in half and i have more than 3 Bu's (yes im nuts)  im mostly obsess with mint, teal, periwinkle nails.

  Lately i wont lie. i have been buying alot so its hard for me to go back and try a polish twice. i have worn some 2,3 times but i just cant remember. [my memory is F*up too (thanks UC)]


----------



## Honi (Sep 16, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.  As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


 Orly Space Cadet  





Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Ohhhhh yay! This makes me happy!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  That's great news!! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Anneri (Sep 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 





  YAY!!!

  I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


  My most used polish is probably Nails Inc Black Taxi as that's my go to polish to go under duochromes, etc.


----------



## MRV (Sep 17, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


  Hmm, it's hard to even come up with a polish I've used twice! OPI Goldeneye (worn twice last year) and Orly Sparkling Garbage (mani & _pedi_





 ).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks to the very lovely MRV I'm now the proud owner of these gorgeous Deborah Lippmann polishes!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm now hopelessly lost in this thread lol! I can't keep up! So there was a restock of EP? Well, congrats to all who scored some and for those who haven't - next time!!!  @Medgal, your little girl is such a beauty! Love that sparkle in her eyes. Such a great 'haul'!  Lovely manis all around. This is my new one, AE Sleeping Palace which looks great but chipped after one day. Boo!


----------



## Corally (Sep 17, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ladies!!!! someone just called they found Prince!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy Thank you for all the well wishes and prayers my baby is finally home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  OMG YAAY!!  :yaay: I'M SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :flower:


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 17, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Its manis time! *
> *EP I am the Walrus.*
> *
> 
> ...


  I'm loving Mayoegg! The name is super cute too.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 17, 2013)

SO HAPPY FOR YOU NAUGHTYP ! I have been thinking of you and your cute Prince for days, I hate when a pet is missing ( or anyone of course ), it's a relief !

*GREAT NEWS !!!*


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 17, 2013)

*@ Kimibos : I've never seen such a stunning nail polish. Amazing Walrus !*

*Hi everyone !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MRV (Sep 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks to the very lovely MRV I'm now the proud owner of these gorgeous Deborah Lippmann polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani! I like this color.


----------



## liba (Sep 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks to the very lovely MRV I'm now the proud owner of these gorgeous Deborah Lippmann polishes!


  The two golds together makes one of the blingiest manis in the known universe! You're going to love it!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Cc : so to day my pedis stoppes lol after painting my toes. 1 year they need a break   Good night to you and all Npas  your manis are really amazing.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 17, 2013)

China glaze halloween collection just went up on nail polish direct fyi.


----------



## BuickMackane (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy cow people, those beautiful manis have had me drool all over my keyboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so out of touch with the new collections it's not even funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I really need to up my game lol.

  Current mani - 2 coats of Hare Leap Light Year over 1 coat of Misa Single And Ready To Limbo (gotta love those Misa NP names). The whole thing looks nice enough but it would have been so much better had I not filed down my nails earlier this evening. I nearly poked an eye out this morning when I was putting on my contacts, so it had to be done.

  In other news, I'm seeing Leonard Cohen in Rotterdam tomorrow night. I'm excited already!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 17, 2013)

Zoya Kate -- one of my favourites.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Emily De Molly restock on now @ Nailpolish canada was my first time stalking a restock. I missed 2 of the ones I really wanted, but did manage to snag x A Certain Shade Of Green (one of my must gets) and Oceanic Forces which was on my secondary list.


  Since it was on clearance I also grabbed my first Deborah Lippmann: satin doll (pale brown). They were sold out of the darker browns/reds as you can imagine.

  Anyway, I think I did pretty good for myself!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 17, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Emily De Molly restock on now @ Nailpolish canada was my first time stalking a restock. I missed 2 of the ones I really wanted, but did manage to snag x A Certain Shade Of Green (one of my must gets) and Oceanic Forces which was on my secondary list.
> 
> 
> Since it was on clearance I also grabbed my first Deborah Lippmann: satin doll (pale brown). They were sold out of the darker browns/reds as you can imagine.
> ...


  You did very well. You're going to love Oceanic Forces.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 17, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Holy cow people, those beautiful manis have had me drool all over my keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Enjoy the concert.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 17, 2013)

Llarowe posted a long list of Color by Llarowe shades that will be discontinued after the next preorder/restock at the end of the month.

  Quote:   We are working on a restock/pre-order for Colors by llarowe. There will be several new colors in this round and several are being retired for now. This will be the last restock of the following colors: 

Angels Sing
Bad 
Beat It
Beautiful Creature
Behead the Drama Queen
Billy Jean
Black or White
Bluebonnets
Confetti Freeze
Dora the Explora
Fresh Cut Grass
Gizmo
Good Fortune
Her Eyes Shined
I Need a Holo Day
Man in the Mirror
Melon Wine
Mustang Sally
Paradise Found
Purple Rain
Sparkle's Are a Girls's Best Friend
Tank Tops & Flip Flops
The Devil Wears Polish
This Girl is on Fire
Trouble
Yang
Yen

The restock/pre-order will be sometime around September 26th.




  I don't own all of those colors, but these are the shades I highly recommend from the ones I do own.

Beat It
Fresh Cut Grass
Gizmo
Good Fortune
Trouble

  There's a good 8-10 polishes I plan to pick up from that list before they're gone, not counting any new colors or other colors I want like Runt. I'm just afraid of what else will be in stock at the same time. Takko and Scofflaw are also expected around the 26th.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Can i join? I never really buy nail polishes as my left hand sucks at painting my right lol but im looking for something for the holidays, recommendations? maybe i ll try to get someone to paint them for me


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Josephine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure you'll get plenty of recommendations here. What are you looking for in terms of holiday polishes? Reds, greens, golds? Glitter, creams, holos? The choices are endless.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  Oooo I'm glad I have this one! It's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 gonna have to use it soon...


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hi Josephine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Im open to anything really especially golds and maybe even holos, I ve been looking at a lot of indie brands, and they'll gorgeous! I wonder if they are mostly topcoats thought that would need an additional colored base, Im so lazy, I want an all in one LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Llarowe posted a long list of Color by Llarowe shades that will be discontinued after the next preorder/restock at the end of the month.   I don't own all of those colors, but these are the shades I highly recommend from the ones I do own.  [COLOR=333333]Beat It[/COLOR] [COLOR=333333]Fresh Cut Grass[/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]Gizmo[/COLOR][COLOR=333333] [/COLOR][COLOR=333333]Good Fortune[/COLOR] [COLOR=333333]Trouble[/COLOR]  There's a good 8-10 polishes I plan to pick up from that list before they're gone, not counting any new colors or other colors I want like Runt. I'm just afraid of what else will be in stock at the same time. Takko and Scofflaw are also expected around the 26th.


  The way I understand it is that she will have a preorder/restock for all of these colours, and some of them will be retired. Some are actually new colors. I must get my hands on Beat It!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 18, 2013)

This mornings mani: China Glaze Lemon fizz, with Starrilly Sand Art (Pink and yellow tiny glitter) on the pinkies. Yellow glitter on yellow polish does not show up. Lesson learned


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 18, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Can i join? I never really buy nail polishes as my left hand sucks at painting my right lol but im looking for something for the holidays, recommendations? maybe i ll try to get someone to paint them for me


 
  Maybe a coloured glitter polish? Glitter hides a wide variety application issues. Or get a colour and a glitter top coat. Again it disguises mis-application and small chips.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Indigo Bananas polishes here? Mei Mei has posted pictures of their new duochrome holo polishes on Facebook and they look really nice. Since I now have some money in my Paypal account, I'm thinking of ordering some.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2013)

Yesyesyes! The holo np I posted a few days ago is an IB polish. I absolutely love it. Formula, brush, lasting power - everything is great. I plan ordering more as soon as I can.  This is my new mani with Emily de Molly's Monet's Garden:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  Brilliant, thank you! I'd better order some then! 

  Lovely mani, I also have this one, should use it soon.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 18, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Can i join? I never really buy nail polishes as my left hand sucks at painting my right lol but im looking for something for the holidays, recommendations? maybe i ll try to get someone to paint them for me








 to the NPA world*, I think CC will be definitely your guide*, as for me I would recommand *the China Glaze *ones ( not pricey ), they don't wear long on my nails for some reason but the collections are amazing. *The A England *ones look gorgeous. If you go high end, the Dior ones are very good, classy too. The Chanel ones are pretty but they don't wear so long.


----------



## Honi (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's my current mani! Isadora Pink Crush, I got some of the new Isadora texture polishes in the mail today and they look ah-mazing.


----------



## Honi (Sep 18, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Can i join? I never really buy nail polishes as my left hand sucks at painting my right lol but im looking for something for the holidays, recommendations? maybe i ll try to get someone to paint them for me


  Join! We love more people 

  It really depends on what you want, I've been into the Color Club Halo Hues nailpolishes lately, especially Beyond which is a beautiful black holo. Top it off on the tips with a glitter polish like Orly Sparkling garbage. The new OPI Liquid Sand polish Kiss me at midnight is GORGEOUS aswell! Icy blue and too beautiful.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Discussion point: Aside from topcoats, what is your most used go-to nail polish? It may or may not be your favourite, but the one you wear most often.
> 
> As mentioned in my previous post, mine is China Glaze Golden Meringue.


  You know, I really thought hard about this one, but I couldn't remember that I wore a np more than once this year (apart from Illa's Raindrops which I wore twice iirc). I often used L'Oreal's Confettis though. My bottle is half empty!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2013)

My current mani (didn't get around to digging out I Am The Walrus), Kelara These Go To Eleven. It's a nice, slightly duochrome mossy green linear holo polish. I used my Seche ridge filling base coat and it looks much better.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> to the NPA world*, I think CC will be definitely your guide*, as for me I would recommand *the China Glaze* ones ( not pricey ), they don't wear long on my nails for some reason but the collections are amazing. *The A England* ones look gorgeous. If you go high end, the Dior ones are very good, classy too. The Chanel ones are pretty but they don't wear so long.





Honi said:


> Join! We love more people    It really depends on what you want, I've been into the Color Club Halo Hues nailpolishes lately, especially Beyond which is a beautiful black holo. Top it off on the tips with a glitter polish like Orly Sparkling garbage. The new OPI Liquid Sand polish Kiss me at midnight is GORGEOUS aswell! Icy blue and too beautiful.


 Thanks! I ll definitely check those out  i just saw a few nail blogs and im drooling, this might become a dangerous addiction!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks! I ll definitely check those out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yep!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The way I understand it is that she will have a preorder/restock for all of these colours, and some of them will be retired. Some are actually new colors. I must get my hands on Beat It!


  My understanding is that all the shades on that list will be discontinued after the next preorder/restock. All of the colors on that list have already been previously released at some point. None of those colors are new. The new shades haven't been mentioned yet except that she will rerelease the P Series collection with additional colors.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yep!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My understanding is that all the shades on that list will be discontinued after the next preorder/restock. All of the colors on that list have already been previously released at some point. None of those colors are new. The new shades haven't been mentioned yet except that she will rerelease the P Series collection with additional colors.


  You're right. It helps if I read it all the way to the end.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im open to anything really especially golds and maybe even holos, I ve been looking at a lot of indie brands, and they'll gorgeous! I wonder if they are mostly topcoats thought that would need an additional colored base, Im so lazy, I want an all in one LOL


  The indies are both clear glitter top coats and glitter with colored bases. Sounds like you want a gold glitter polish with no fuss. Do you want a mainstream polish (easily able to pick up at a local store) or indie polish (have to order online)? Low end, mid end, or high end in terms of cost?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You're right. It helps if I read it all the way to the end.


  Lol. No worries. I remember you said you wanted some colors, and I wouldn't want you to miss out because you thought you could get them later if you really wanted them. You must get Beat It.

  Speaking of discontinued colors, I'm going to be sure to grab Darling Diva Space Beetle in my next Llarowe order. Thanks for mentioning that it may be discontinued.  I think an Emily de Molly restock is tentatively planned for this Thursday. I'm getting my list together. I think I'll have to limit myself to 10 colors. Probably 5 holos and 5 glitters. I'm using reward points to cut the total in half. I want the new colors, but I also want to grab some colors on the discontinued list before they're gone. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

Has anyone besides kimibos received their orders from the Enchanted restock? I got my shipping notice Wed last week, but it hasn't updated at all. I've seen some people say that their tracking didn't update until it was actually out for delivery. Still, I'm not sure if I should be worried yet or not. At least my Hares and Darling Divas will be delivered today.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Has anyone besides kimibos received their orders from the Enchanted restock? I got my shipping notice Wed last week, but it hasn't updated at all. I've seen some people say that their tracking didn't update until it was actually out for delivery. Still, I'm not sure if I should be worried yet or not. At least my Hares and Darling Divas will be delivered today.


  I haven't, but then I'm not in the US. Hoping it will arrive later this week though. I can barely remember how many orders I'm waiting for now, it will feel like Christmas when they all arrive (probably all at once on Saturday when my husband is here, like last week!).


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

*PSA - Polish Service Announcement:*

  Ulta is having another $10 Butter London sale for today only.

  Femme Fatale has released their Halloween and Christmas Trios, and some new glitters.

  Scofflaw will release their Halloween collection on Oct 5.

  A Takko restock may happen on Sept 30.

  Illasmasqua is now available at Bloomingdale's. They have a Bloomingdale's exclusive polish called Boudicca.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know what you mean! I'm expecting a bunch of deliveries from my polish binge over the weekend. I have to make a list to keep track of them. Sometimes deliveries to my building can go unreported, so I have to keep track.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 18, 2013)

For those of you who like Starrily polish, from their website: save 10% on all orders till Halloween with coupon BOO10


----------



## lilinah (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 Okay fellow NPAs.  I've not been here on a regular basis but I'll be back soon.  Here is my most recent haul and I must say--it's the absolute best one that I've made in years. 
You'll notice a measly one NP but I did post six or so that I hauled earlier this month.  The NP is Dior's Darling and I got the lipstick to match.  



  Even with only one NP, this is still quite an impressive haul!

  Quote: Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

 My most prized purchase of this haul is HoneyBee






  And she is the BEST haul ever! She has such a knowing expression! Congratulations!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I know what you mean! I'm expecting a bunch of deliveries from my polish binge over the weekend. I have to make a list to keep track of them. Sometimes deliveries to my building can go unreported, so I have to keep track.


  Not reported deliveries? That would drive me crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Emily De Molly polish has already been shipped! I hope I have it for a conference next weekend, we shall see.

  My yellow polish has held up to a lot of wear and tear today. A day of office stuff, dishes where I forgot to wear my gloves, and grating a casseroles worth of cheese. Why can't the manicures I love hold up this long?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I really want Carter and Sunshine. i only have chita and 2 mariah sands. idk which ones i like more tho. so far i have managed to skip all opi collections, since oz. i have a feeling one day ill just start to catch up and get them all at once. i always do that with opi
> EP are just a pain in the ass to get, worst brand costumer service in my opinion, but now that i have 2, i just really like them. i felt for them.
> ahh Hare is just my love brand. the only one i have gone, must have them all crazy. i dont have DL sweet dreams and probably wont get it anytime soon, so the hare one is welcome. i wonder when LLa is going to have them.
> 
> ...


  at least we kno we can find most poi's after they come out, unlike these indies!! I sae the SF collection at Nordstrom rack, I had to hold off on buying the rest of the ones I want...


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you guys like different dimension? Im liking the nessie revenge and chocolate swatches. How's the quality like? Lasting power etc


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Llarowe posted a long list of Color by Llarowe shades that will be discontinued after the next preorder/restock at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> I don't own all of those colors, but these are the shades I highly recommend from the ones I do own.
> ...


  me and you both!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  today was Christmas for me lol
  now if only my ririwoo and my EP's would get here I can relax! im sure my Lilypads are gonna take awhile, since they are coming from Australia.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 19, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> *IB Polish?*
> 
> That Monet's Garden is gorgoues. I wanted that one and didn't even get a chance to be indignant about being cartjacked  Next time. I was lucky to get Oceanic Forces, I still can't figures how I managed that.
> 
> ...


  Indigo Bananas.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *I got 7 packages today lol my brother was like WTF?!? *hahahah I was so embaressed!! I went and closed my door so I could open them in peace lol
> 
> Thank you for this PSA lol
> going to bloomies site right now! lol
> ...


  7 packages? That's like getting a bunch of presents. I love it when that happens.

  OK, that makes sense about the Enchanted shipping delay. I just checked my tracking again and it now shows that it has arrived at my local post office. That's the only update for it. It doesn't show any other updates before that. I guess that means I'll receive it today.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow! My order from Femme Fatale Cosmetics will be delivered today! I placed the order on Sunday. That means it only took 4 days to ship coming from Australia. Femme Fatale uses DHL for international shipping and it's more expensive, but I'm very satisfied with the speed.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Does anyone have both Emily de Molly Cool, Calm, & Collected and Land of Confusion?  They seem very close. I have Land of Confusion. I'm trying to narrow down my must have now list.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Naughty, I've compared Darling Diva Flash with Enchanted I Am The Walrus and Congratulations. Flash is a dupe of Congratulations. I Am The Walrus has a distinct orange-red color that doesn't go away.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 19, 2013)

Drooling over DD new fall collection! So diff make a list, anyone making a list too?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Does anyone have both Emily de Molly Cool, Calm, & Collected and Land of Confusion?  They seem very close. I have Land of Confusion. I'm trying to narrow down my must have now list.


  I have them both and from memory they aren't that close. I'll check tomorrow, today's been manic and I'm going to the theater in a few minutes.  No packages for me today, I think I'm expecting 5 at the moment.  Edit: I've found this picture I've posted a while ago, CC&C is the second one from the left and LoC is the third one.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wow! My order from Femme Fatale Cosmetics will be delivered today! I placed the order on Sunday. That means it only took 4 days to ship coming from Australia. Femme Fatale uses DHL for international shipping and it's more expensive, but I'm very satisfied with the speed.


 Wow! That was super fast!!  





CartoonChic said:


> Lol. The plain Enchanteds are the ones that aren't duo/multichrome. I got my Darling Divas last night too, and my Hares. The outside of my Darling Diva package was covered in something sticky. Like maybe soda had spilled on it and dried. Pretty gross. But the polishes inside were fine. I got Flash, We are the Champions, and We Will Rock You. I'll compare them.    7 packages? That's like getting a bunch of presents. I love it when that happens.  OK, that makes sense about the Enchanted shipping delay. I just checked my tracking again and it now shows that it has arrived at my local post office. That's the only update for it. It doesn't show any other updates before that. I guess that means I'll receive it today.


 My brother also got his 3 new computer screens so he quickly forgot about all my packages lol. I also got my EPs today!! Whoohoo!! Yesterday is beautiful and Autumn is very pretty but I wish it was more rustic looking. I did feel like I got a bunch of presents lol it was nice! Haha  So which plain enchanteds have u used? I've only used water for unicorns and a little fishy. Plus both ice castle and castle on a cloud over other colors. Waiting for my darn nails to grow before I use the others lol.  My darling diva package was fine, I'm glad hrs weren't damaged a sticky package woulda freaked me out!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Naughty, I've compared Darling Diva Flash with Enchanted I Am The Walrus and Congratulations. Flash is a dupe of Congratulations. I Am The Walrus has a distinct orange-red color that doesn't go away.


 Cool thank you!! I keep looking at Congratulations in pics online so that helps me out lol. Still need walrus especially after seeing kimonos pics!  What about the other ones u got any of them close to the other imagine colors?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


>


  Thanks and no thanks. Lol! I can see the difference in your pics, which means I need both, which means you didn't help me trim my list.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> My darling diva package was fine, I'm glad hrs weren't damaged a sticky package woulda freaked me out!


  I missed my Femme Fatale package. I had to leave out and missed the delivery. I hope they redeliver tomorrow.

  What color would you say Autumn is? I swatched it on my nail and can't tell. Is it taupe, khaki? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In holos, I've worn May 2013, I'm Kind of a Big Deal, Water for Unicorns and Afternoon Delight​. For glitters, I've worn *69 and Flamingo Freckles. I think I have pics of everything sitting on my phone except for Afternoon Delight. I was cleaning and it chipped before I could take a pic.​ 
I used Congratulations for today's mani. I wanted to keep wearing it after doing those comparison swatches for you.​


----------



## kimibos (Sep 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  sooooo Prettyyy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  why all the Emily talk!! !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i now want this one and Bo peep badly. i see myself falling for them tomorrow.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 19, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Drooling over DD new fall collection! So diff make a list, *anyone making a list too?*


   i have listS by brands and usually add polishes by day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the DD collection does look good. im waiting for anitascka's and CC's expertise on how
  similar they are to EPs.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Indigo Bananas.


  Thank you!

  Trying my first Models Own polish (red sea). It must be a jelly it is very thick coming out of the bottle.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 19, 2013)

http://ampolishes.blogspot.ca/2013/09/nelly-polish-worlds-first-dried-polish.html

  Dried polish to get around customs. What do you guys think?


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 19, 2013)

In theory it seems OK, but in practise it seems like a issue if you don't know how the base will react with the pigments? How can she check for bleeding/taco-ing glitters and so on. I kind of rely on the maker to have that all sussed on my behalf or I'll do my own mixing! (back to lurking and not buying ... repeat not buying... repeating I do not need any nail polish)


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I missed my Femme Fatale package. I had to leave out and missed the delivery. I hope they redeliver tomorrow.   What color would you say Autumn is? I swatched it on my nail and can't tell. Is it taupe, khaki? :???:    In holos, I've worn May 2013, I'm Kind of a Big Deal, Water for Unicorns and Afternoon Delight​. For glitters, I've worn *69 and Flamingo Freckles. I think I have pics of everything sitting on my phone except for Afternoon Delight. I was cleaning and it chipped before I could take a pic.​   I used Congratulations for today's mani. I wanted to keep wearing it after doing those comparison swatches for you.​


 Awe man that sux hope u get it tomorrow!  I think autumn is kind of a khaki green color with a brownish flash.. Idk lol I don't really like it as much as I thought I would    I would love to see all your manis!   I don't know what color to use now nor what I am gonna buy tomorrow  during the restock.... Like I need any more to pick from!! Lol    I gotta save for riri!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> What about the other ones u got any of them close to the other imagine colors?


  I compared Darling Diva We Are the Champions to Enchanted Hey Jude and The Youth. They're all different. No dupes there. Then I tried We Are the Champions with Mean Mr. Mustard and Electric Feel. Those 3 colors are very close. Not exact dupes, but close enough to where you don't need them all. Mean Mr. Mustard has a very strong yellow-green color that makes it more vibrant than the other two. The Youth has a tinge of blue to it. Regular people wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

  Darling Diva We Will Rock You dupes Enchanted Kids. They both have that aqua/purple shift. Magical Mystery Tour has the same aqua/purple shift, but it's darker and more opaque. Across The Universe is more blue/purple. Octopus's Garden and Time to Pretend are different shades of purple. Future Reflections is more blue.

  I did all swatches on my nails with 2 coats. In general, the 3 Darling Diva Queen colors I have seem to dupe corresponding colors from the Enchanted Time to Pretend collection. I'm guessing the other 3 Darling Diva Queen colors will do the same. Now I kinda feel like I don't need to get the rest of the collection.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 19, 2013)

email from Llaarlowe just came in:
_*Friday*_*, September 20th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): * ​ ​ *Emily de Molly - restock and new colors (one polish per color per customer please!)*​ ​ _*Esmaltes da Kelly - introduction launch*_​ ​ _*Glisten and Glow - introduction launch*_​ ​ _*Pahlish - restock and new colors*_​ ​ ​ ​ _*See you at the launch!*_​ ​ _*Leah Ann*_​


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have listS by brands and usually add polishes by day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DD is Different Dimension or Darling Diva? Lol! That's why I have to write out the names so I don't confuse myself. I don't have any Different Dimension polishes if that's the case.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> In theory it seems OK, but in practise it seems like a issue if you don't know how the base will react with the pigments? How can she check for bleeding/taco-ing glitters and so on. I kind of rely on the maker to have that all sussed on my behalf or I'll do my own mixing! (back to lurking and not buying ... repeat not buying... repeating I do not need any nail polish)








  Don't make me do the work, or I'll just make my own. Buying one polish wouldn't hurt.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 19, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I gotta save for riri!!!


  You know, I'm feeling the same way about Autumn. It seems kind of murky. I was expecting a different color. Something like a mix of Congratulations and Hot Chocolate.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 19, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> DD is Different Dimension or Darling Diva? Lol! That's why I have to write out the names so I don't confuse myself. I don't have any Different Dimension polishes if that's the case.


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *thaat killed me!!! *i guess ill try to get Electric feel next, * im getting kids from Harlow* and the rest of the time to pretend collec.. as for now ill skip Darling diva then. im so excited my EP's shipped Yesterday and ill probably get to play with them next week. so far my no-buy since then harlow haul has been successful
> 
> huh you are right for me DD was Darling Diva.


  I was thinking regular or _normal _people?! *&* (must be really tired) EP from Harlow? - is Harlow going to restock EP?? (like I did not just haul from them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Okay, a few pics. This is all EP Kids:





  and DaDi Stripper Pole





  This was not fully satisfactory. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First, yet another stinking polish from them (no butterscotch though), and the formula was somehow weirdly sparse/scattered so the end result is not smooth.


----------



## Honi (Sep 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> It's lovely! The best part is that they are going to have new ones this fall!


 Those were the ones i got in the mail! Theyre gorgeous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> Cool! How was it??
> 
> 
> That's a nice coral!
> ...


  I think Colors by Llarowe will be a mix of restock and preorder, but I don't which colors will be preorder.

  I missed the delivery yesterday. Tracking says it's out for delivery again today. I'm making sure not to go anywhere this time until I get that package.

  Llarowe and Anitacska made the decision for me. Calm, Cool & Collected is still on my list to get today because other colors on my list aren't included in today's restock. And then I see the difference from Land of Confusion in Anitacska's pics, so I'll get it. I may have to trim more glitters off my list, though. I need to lower my budget.

  Harlow & Co had an Enchanted restock last Saturday. I thought you ordered Shrimp Cocktail from them? kimibos is talking about her haul from that same restock.

  All of those pics are Kids? Amazing! When I did my Darling Diva/Enchanted comparison swatches, We Will Rock You and Kids look like the upper right pic.

  What's DaDi? Is that Darling Diva too?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's a picture of LoC and CC&C that shows that they are pretty different. Good luck for the restock!





  I'm gonna be able to get off fairly lightly I think as there's only a few I really like, but then I looked at the Esmaltes da Kelly polishes and there's a good few that I love!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 20, 2013)

Gorgeous manis, gals! I was drooling over that Walrus polish. But still no indies for me. I still haven't hauled any polish, I'm the worst NPA ever. I bought a Yamaha Pianocraft stereo plus subwoofer (and shoes *cough*), so that's where my money is going. I bet my neighbours wish I would've spent it on polish instead.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's a picture of LoC and CC&C that shows that they are pretty different. Good luck for the restock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks again for the pic. I didn't get Calm, Cool & Collected after all. I still want it, but I had to trim my list more than I thought. It sadly didn't make the cut this round. I opted to get more of the discontinued glitters that I wanted instead. I'll get it later. I'm not worried about it disappearing quickly since it's a newer color.

  Emily de Molly


Living After Midnight 	
On Edge 	
Bo Peep 	
Abstract Canvas 	
Regal Begginings 	
My Bleeding Heart 
 
  I'm saying no to Esmaltes da Kelly. Her style of glitter polishes seem similar to other glitters I already have. If I was going to take on another brand, it would be Cadillacquer, Happy Hands, or I Love NP instead. Their polishes would still offer something different to my collection.


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Gorgeous manis, gals! I was drooling over that Walrus polish. But still no indies for me. I still haven't hauled any polish, I'm the worst NPA ever. I bought a Yamaha Pianocraft stereo plus subwoofer (and shoes *cough*), so that's where my money is going. I bet my neighbours wish I would've spent it on polish instead.








It's very healthy to haul something else than NP!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, CC!
> Yes, I hauled the Shrimp but I was too tired to remember what happened last Saturday!
> 
> 
> ...


  Shame about DD Stripper Pole, I have it too, and it looks so pretty in the bottle. Of course I haven't worn it yet.


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. Glad you managed to get what you wanted, but sorry to hear you had to skip CC&C, There's always next time. I got Living After Midnight and On Edge too, but also Copper Field, Fashion Victim and Serenity. As well as a couple of Crows Toes and 4 Esmaltes da Kelly.
> 
> 
> Shame about DD Stripper Pole, I have it too, and it looks so pretty in the bottle. Of course I haven't worn it yet.


  It might be better if you manage to work with thin coats & not put on many of them. I put 3 coats.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 20, 2013)

The darling diva queen polishes have been restocked only a few we're sold out tho.  I ordered Crazy little thing called love and we are the champions, hoping they squash my lemmings for EP future reflections and electric feel.  Of course if I ever have then chance i will grab those eps anyways lol!   I missed the edm restock, most of the colors on my wish list weren't restocked. I'm looking for that list of the ones that are being discontinued but I can't find it lol. I went back like 8 pages! Haha we move to quick!   I went to ulta to get my urban decay sharpener for $5 lol and I almost got some more Zola pixies but I reminded myself of the indies and riri collections so i put  them back.... Might order one edm tonight.... Or two! Lol  Crap maybe not I need $$ for the CBLs  ;( why can't I be rich lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 20, 2013)

I missed a package today! I am hoping it is my Emily de Molly polish. That would make 2 nail polish packages (I hope?) that I can pick up on Saturday.


  Went to meet the Indie seller yesterday to buy some Etsy nail polishes. No show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has been 24 hours and I haven't heard anything, so I am assuming that is a wash. Glad I didn't pay ahead or anything.

  To make myself feel better I went for a walk and found a place that carries Seche Vite top coat and bought one. More expensive than online, but oh well.

  The first place I checked carried quite a bit of Deborah Lippmen but had no idea what a Seche Vite was.. if they don't carry it a nail salon should have at least heard of it you would think. I considered that a bad sign 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Better luck in the next place which also carried Essie, OPI and some China Glaze at cheaper prices than usual. I was good and resisted (for now!).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ;( why can't I be rich lol


  You should've gone back 10 pages! 




  Anyway, here's the list:

Split personality
Its complicated
Majestic flight
Its just a phase
My bleeding heart
Ego friendly
Warrior princess
Regal beginnings
Somber party
Rose gold
Stuck on blue
Bright young things


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I missed a package today! I am hoping it is my Emily de Molly polish. That would make 2 nail polish packages (I hope?) that I can pick up on Saturday.   Went to meet the Indie seller yesterday to buy some Etsy nail polishes. No show. hboy:  It has been 24 hours and I haven't heard anything, so I am assuming that is a wash. Glad I didn't pay ahead or anything.  To make myself feel better I went for a walk and found a place that carries Seche Vite top coat and bought one. More expensive than online, but oh well.  The first place I checked carried quite a bit of Deborah Lippmen but had no idea what a Seche Vite was.. if they don't carry it a nail salon should have at least heard of it you would think. I considered that a bad sign :nope: . Better luck in the next place which also carried Essie, OPI and some China Glaze at cheaper prices than usual. I was good and resisted (for now!).


  Yikes, that's not good about that etsy seller!  You have to wait 'till the weekend to pick up Canada Post? Not a private sector one or just too far away?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 20, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> You have to wait 'till the weekend to pick up Canada Post? Not a private sector one or just too far away?


  I could have picked up the other one on the way home, but then I would have to go in twice. It is probably about 20 min all told? Plus this way I can shop a bit on the way


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2013)

It's Christmas!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received 4 packages today, although 3 were from Norway Nails, she split the (rather large) order up, so it slips through customs more easily. Very pleased with everything, so much prettiness!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 20, 2013)

Stunning! So jealous.

  Is that Girly Bits Bachelor's Button??


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Stunning! So jealous.
> 
> Is that Girly Bits Bachelor's Button??


  Yes! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh shit. Sally Magpies posted on Facebook that she'd restocked the Lilypads and I've ended up ordering 13 polishes. There's a new collection called Show Me Some Sparkle and they are all so gorgeous! I've also bought 6 Nubar polishes from BeautyBay. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I could have picked up the other one on the way home, but then I would have to go in twice. It is probably about 20 min all told? Plus this way I can shop a bit on the way :kissy:


  Ah, mines just a short walk and nothing along the way! haha


----------



## kimibos (Sep 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh shit. Sally Magpies posted on Facebook that she'd restocked the Lilypads and I've ended up ordering 13 polishes. There's a new collection called Show Me Some Sparkle and they are all so gorgeous! I've also bought 6 Nubar polishes from BeautyBay. I'm going to bed.


  Girl all the polishes you got today look so pretty. major envy here! did you get nubars from the Eden collection?? i saw swatches of those today and they look good.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It's Christmas!!!   I received 4 packages today, although 3 were from Norway Nails, she split the (rather large) order up, so it slips through customs more easily. Very pleased with everything, so much prettiness! :eyelove:


 Merry Christmas!  Lol  Wow that is some major haulage! Lol how will u ever pick what to try first?  Thank you for posting that list again


----------



## kimibos (Sep 20, 2013)

_*

 

 

*_
_*EP Mean M Mustard. the holo is not that strong compare to IamtW. last pic is with Orly Sparkling Garbage on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 then 1 nail broke so i had to cut them very short. *_
_*







*_
_*EP ImtW over 1 coat of chanel Taboo. the Ruby color is more vivid. luv luv this mani the pale hands pics are without the direct lamp light. *_
_*

 

*_
_*Happy Hands For British Eyes Only*_
_*



 

*_
*Elevation Polish Echinops. its a very subtle holo. but still pretty i really like it on my crazy short nails/ very good formula, 2 coats and then seche vite.sorry about the hair in the first pic, its probably minu's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kimibos (Sep 20, 2013)

i got my Ozotic 915 today. i ordered it like 2 weeks ago, i kind of forgot about it. now my Ozotic scatter chromes collection is complete.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

Squeal! I got my Femme Fatale package and my Butters from Ulta. I waited all day for DHL to show up since I missed them yesterday. Finally I check my tracking at around 7pm to see what's going on. The package was delivered earlier today at the front office of my building/ They could have just done that yesterday! At least it got here super fast from Australia, so I won't complain too much.

  I love the way my Femme Fatale polishes were packed. I'm pretty sure it's related to shipping a dangerous goods item overseas, but everything was well protected and safe. I always worry that my items could get dented and smooshed while traveling long distances. That's what happened to a couple of my Enchanteds from Mei Mei's. Now I'm stuck with dented boxes. I also love Femme Fatale's new packaging. The polishes come in boxes now and the label design is a bit different. You all know I love storing my polishes in their boxes. But Femme Fatale puts me in a dilemma. I absolutely love starring at her polishes in the bottle. They're like beautiful jewelry. I can't do that if I store them in their boxes. I have to decide if I'm going to keep the boxes or not.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i got my Ozotic 915 today. i ordered it like 2 weeks ago, i kind of forgot about it. now my Ozotic scatter chromes collection is complete.


  Looks like it's a Santa day for all of us. Amazing haul Anitacska! Congrats on completing your collection kimibos!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just unbelievably wow! So beautiful. Argh. It's getting harder to resist those Happy Hands... I didn't think to layer I Am The Walrus over another polish. I think the Sparkling Garbage/Mean Mr. Mustard mani is my favorite.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> sorry about that DaDi polish. KIDS LOOKS AMAZING ON YOUR NAILS!!!luv all the different color shifts it has.  i was talking about the last restock harlow had,my package shipped, i hope i can have it soon.
> 
> i dont think ill be able to catch any of the colors by LLa. which is a shame cause beat it is going to be gone. Dirty Diana is staying right?
> 
> ...


  I think Dirty Diana is staying. It wasn't included in the retired list.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 20, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's awful about the seller. I hope there's a really good explanation for the no show.
> LOL! Another fantastic haul. You're on a roll. I don't know if you can order directly from Emily de Molly. She's having a moving sale of 30% off. The code is 30OFF. I would so take advantage if I could.
> I think Dirty Diana is staying. It wasn't included in the retired list.


  ok Dirty Di and beat it for me now, if i can catch them. 
  is the Emily sale for Australia only??


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> HAUL PICTURES!!! you got the hares already right!? PICS of those TOO!!!
> 
> ill ignore the FF comment!
> 
> ...


  OK. I'll take pics tomorrow. I've been pretty lazy with doing that lately.

  I think the sale is Australia only, or where ever else her website ships to. The website doesn't ship to the US. I already tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.emilydemolly.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 20, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anybody here get the Maven Julep boxes? Do you know if the free shipping includes Canada or not?

  I may consider this in the future..


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh bugger, I seem to have just ordered 6 nail polishes from Emily de Molly. I've been SO GOOD RECENTLY, but it only came to $7 bottle shipped in the sale so I totally justified it to myself and I have wanted oceanic forces forever.


----------



## SincerelyLivX (Sep 20, 2013)

Dont know if anyone has said this yet, but I was very suprised at the Flower Beauty nailpolishes (Walmart, by drew barrymore). I picked up a dupe of Essies Naughty Nautical and was very suprised at how well it applied and how shiny the polish finish was. Its been since the 11th and my nails are just beginning to show wear at the tips and thats WITHOUT a top coat. 

Instagram pic of it: http://instagram.com/p/eS-JYgiHet/


----------



## kimibos (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks girl! so far Elevation polishes are pretty good for me Echinops was my 1st one. . there is going to be a restock soon the 22nd or 25th 
Restocks every 7th of the month at 9PM (CST) and every 22nd of the month at 9AM (CST)


----------



## kimibos (Sep 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Does anybody here get the Maven Julep boxes? Do you know if the free shipping includes Canada or not?
> 
> I may consider this in the future..


     i have them. i dont know about shipping to canada, maybe you should email them about it. i think their polishes  are ok, if you get them in the box or as add ons for $4.50. but they are not worth the $14 tag or even the $11 with maven discount. never ever would i pay such price. the formula seems to be a hit/miss one. also only 8mL. i get the "it girl box" 3 polishes every time. the other boxes i believe have 2 polishes and a new gimmicky product. ex. salty hair spray, dry body oil. WTH 
  check the shipping thingy, if you can get the box with free shipping then that is a good deal but dont buy any polishes individually. 






 i hate how they keep getting the indie brand of the year! who that hell gives such award to them?? they are at sephora and are mass produced polishes.


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 20, 2013)

Hah - yes kimiboos I'm in Australia. The one time Australia based polish addiction has come out in my favour! We pay so much for polish here.... RRP on OPI is $19.95 in the shops, essie is $16.95 a bottle & so on. I got oceanic forces obv, ruby soho, rose gold (without bars), majestic flight, hole in the sky and warrior princess (drool!!!!).

  I'm (theoretically) on a non spend. Booo to unemployment.


----------



## liba (Sep 21, 2013)

Woah, I just did a mani in the gold Lippmann Jewel Thief polishes. It's beyond ridiculous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so ornate - really is like jewelry for your nails. I've got other gold polishes and other holo glitters, but nothing as textured, bright and just outrageous as these. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will have to try and get a photo of this to share.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2013)

My EP Yesterday arrived today in the post! So pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















  And this is today's mani, Maybelline Wine Shimmer. It's a pretty deep fuchsia colour, jelly with micro shimmer. It seems to have a LOT more shimmer in the bottle than what actually translates onto the nails, but it's still pretty. This is two coats with no base colour. 




  With flash




  Without flash


----------



## Honi (Sep 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> And this is today's mani, Maybelline Wine Shimmer. It's a pretty deep fuchsia colour, jelly with micro shimmer. It seems to have a LOT more shimmer in the bottle than what actually translates onto the nails, but it's still pretty. This is two coats with no base colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love that one! Lovely pictures  I thought the shimmer translated quite well to the nails though, really nice half-jelly polish..

  Here's my pic, quite old one though.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Oh bugger, I seem to have just ordered 6 nail polishes from Emily de Molly. I've been SO GOOD RECENTLY, but it only came to $7 bottle shipped in the sale so I totally justified it to myself and I have wanted oceanic forces forever.


 
  Fun! A sale is a good reason. Which other colours did you buy?If you snagged a black forest or cosmic forces I will be very jealous


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Cant wait for your hauls! tomorrow is your Christmas day!!    i cant wait to see what you think of seche vite. i should warn you that once it gets to be almost empty its very hard to use. you need to replace it or buy the refill bottle. sally has it, maybe they have a coupon soon. anyways, i luv it and hope you luv it too. there is a place in the town i live that sells Essie,OPI and CG cheaper like $4 each but you need a nail tech/ma license to buy there. i dont have one so    i hate that place LOL  its so cool you found one where you can get yours for less!  ohh 2 towns away there is another shop that sells them at regular price like OPI at $9. im like WTH i rather order from ebay, duh!  ooh: finger to them too!!   thanks girl! so far Elevation polishes are pretty good for me Echinops was my 1st one. . there is going to be a restock soon the 22nd or 25th  [COLOR=474747]Restocks every 7th of the month at 9PM (CST) and every 22nd of the month at 9AM (CST)[/COLOR]


 Where is this restock lol  I want two others Arabian Sea and mt something lol  I need more seche! Need a Sally's run lol haven't  been in awhile since I discovered llarowe!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 21, 2013)

Honi said:


> I love that one! Lovely pictures  I thought the shimmer translated quite well to the nails though, really nice half-jelly polish..
> 
> Here's my pic, quite old one though.


  ^^ I still have two untried bottles of that one. One will be making its way across the pond to a fellow NPA.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i havent tried them since the only close walmart is 3 towns away. Your mani looks good, and you have had it on for a long time! if i go to walmart ill be picking that shade up and a mint one. do they have a mint one????
> 
> *Ah, another person with my mint complex!*
> 
> ...


  Completely agree. I would love for more attention to be paid to other indies.

  Another question: Does anybody here have the cult polish subscription? I have a link for 50% off the first box, and then you cancel anytime. I may see if the discount is still functional come October. What kind of polishes have you been getting?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Honi said:


> I love that one! Lovely pictures  I thought the shimmer translated quite well to the nails though, really nice half-jelly polish..
> 
> Here's my pic, quite old one though.


  I like both these pictures! The Shoppers around here seem to have gone out of them except for a few ones that still have some of the 'older' polish (e.g. the indie like ones with the round glitters). I grabbed two last time I saw them, looks like I have more to watch out for. You guys are a bad influence!


  Wrote Julep about the shipping on their monthly boxes and will see what they say. I have yet to even try a Julep polish, so 3 for 15 sounds like the way to go for me. I have been told you need to be very careful about not tipping over the bottles.

  Heading out soon, going to do a bit of shopping and pick up my 'Christmas' packages on the way back. Which me luck!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2013)

Honi said:


> I love that one! Lovely pictures  *I thought the shimmer translated quite well to the nails though, really nice half-jelly polish..*


  It is nice, but in the bottle the shimmer is so dense, whereas on the nails it's much more subtle. But it is a really pretty shade.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 21, 2013)

what are the your fav base and top coats? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too many options!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> what are the your fav base and top coats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I use OPI Nail Envy and RapiDry. I also use the Seche Ridge Filling Base Coat. I hate Seche Vite though, it goes gloopy really quickly and you can't get 1/3 of the stuff out at the end because the brush is not long enough!


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I use OPI Nail Envy and RapiDry. I also use the Seche Ridge Filling Base Coat. I hate Seche Vite though, it goes gloopy really quickly and you can't get 1/3 of the stuff out at the end because the brush is not long enough! :whip:


 Thanks! Adding to my list now, i used to use sally hansen complete salon manicure as im lazy lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 21, 2013)

*Emily de Molly Femme Fatale:* Galaxis Shards, Party Grenade, Tricky Treats, Ebon Roses, Gilded Rose, Sparkling Sands


  My current mani. Enchanted Polish Congratulations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Now I see what all the fuss is about!





  Congratulations is like a red toned neutral on my skin tone. I love it. It's cloudy, so I couldn't catch the red/orange/gold shift.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 21, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> what are the your fav base and top coats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love *Essie Good to Go*, the OPI regular one is a bit sticky I think.  Many options indeed yes lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 21, 2013)

* Everyone !*


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 21, 2013)

Last night I ordered EDM Living after midnight and moment of impact.  Oops


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 21, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> what are the your fav base and top coats?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Right now for me it's Glisten & Glow Stuck on Blu! base coat and HK Girl top coat. I also like Dior Gel Coat and Poshe top coat, but I get shrinkage with Poshe. I have the same issues with Seche Vite as Anitacska. I've also tried Butter London's base and top coats. I loved the top coat until it got thick and gloopy. The base coat didn't protect my nails from staining.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> * Everyone !*


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


  Lol. There's no oops with that.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 21, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *Emily de Molly:* Galaxis Shards, Party Grenade, Tricky Treats, Ebon Roses, Gilded Rose, Sparkling Sands
> 
> 
> My current mani. Enchanted Polish Congratulations
> ...


  I need Congratulations! Its so pretty! Is Enchanted not sold on llarowe? I can't find it under shop by collection.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I need Congratulations! Its so pretty! Is Enchanted not sold on llarowe? I can't find it under shop by collection.


  Not anymore. It's sold by Harlow & Co., Mei Mei Signatures (although she hasn't had any of the recent polishes) and Enchanted's own site as well as Norway Nails.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> I love *Essie Good to Go*, the OPI regular one is a bit sticky I think.  Many options indeed yes lol


  Will look all those up! Im terriified of my nails turning yellow!!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 21, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Will look all those up! Im terriified of my nails turning yellow!!


  Essie has *some whitening base coats *too. You need a good base coat too in fact. I don't know if high end base coats are better than others.


----------



## MRV (Sep 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> * Everyone !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2013)

kimibos said:


> sorry about that DaDi polish. KIDS LOOKS AMAZING ON YOUR NAILS!!!luv all the different color shifts it has.  i was talking about the last restock harlow had,my package shipped, i hope i can have it soon.
> 
> i dont think ill be able to catch any of the colors by LLa. which is a shame cause beat it is going to be gone. Dirty Diana is staying right?
> 
> ...


  I'll get my friend, Random.org to choose for me!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Not anymore. It's sold by Harlow & Co., Mei Mei Signatures (although she hasn't had any of the recent polishes) and Enchanted's own site as well as Norway Nails.


  And sometimes on Nail Polish Canada!

  FYI for those that are interested, there is an indiepolish sale:

  [h=5]Special today just for members of this page! I have literally dozens of new polishes coming into the store over the next few months....I need space. Use code MAKESPACE for 15% off your purchase today - all orders will ship monday. even our holo's and new polishes qualify and our under 5$ section too www.myindiepolish.com[/h]


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, in fact I had to google the Eden collection. Hahaha! I got 4 duochromes and 2 holos from the permanent line (I think anyway).
> 
> 
> I'll get my friend, Random.org to choose for me!


 
  You won it?

  EDIT: NEVER mind, I figured it out. I am a little dense today. That is one way to figure out which polishes to try first!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

I had great luck with Nail Polish today! Went shopping around, and picked up my two packages on the way back. Here is the sum total:




  I put a 'Thank you' in the notes section at Nail Polish Canada, and I got suckers and a 'Your Welcome' note. Sorry about the lighting on this particular photo, it is evening and I don't have many lamps etc set up here yet.





Winner had a three pack of China Glaze toppers (Graffiti glitter, Mosaic Madness and Glitz'n pieces) packed together in a clear plastic bag and marked for 9.99. Three for ten is not a bad deal!




  Marshalls had a Zoya (Left) and a Butter London (right). So I grabbed both. THe Zoya is Bobbi and the Butter London is Shambolic.

  This is my first Butter London and my first full sized Zoya.

  The middle Zoya is Katherine and was in my package from NPC! A dark purple jelly.







  The last three all all from NPC. My first picture polish (Mallard) and my first two Emily de Molly polishes! (A certain shade of green and oceanic forces).

  I did very well today


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 21, 2013)

Swatches of CG Holiglaze part1:

The Cheryl Flavour: Swatch - China Glaze Happy HoliGlaze Collection: Part 1

  Hmmm... kinda meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Swatches of CG Holiglaze part1:
> 
> The Cheryl Flavour: Swatch - China Glaze Happy HoliGlaze Collection: Part 1
> 
> Hmmm... kinda meh.


  Yeah, I agree. And that texture polish is particularly ugly!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I agree. And that texture polish is particularly ugly!


 
  I agree with the above. I like the second one, but I see nothing that I 'need'. And I actually dislike the white texture polish. It is unusual for me to actually dislike something, so that is saying a lot!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 21, 2013)

Hopefully the second part is better!


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hopefully the second part is better!


  I was gonna say the same thing. Hopefully the glitters are better.

  I wouldn't call the textured one ugly, it's just a little weird. I'm kinda fascinated by it.


----------



## wearecloudy (Sep 21, 2013)

I finally got to try the "famed" Julep polishes. And, let me say. I'm freaking impressed. I keep getting compliments on the color Marion (a dark teal with silver sparkles). Amazing.

  I like them way better than OPI. OPI just doesn't stay on me long except for the colors Greenwich Village (My fave) and Bogota Blackberry. All my other OPI's chip.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 21, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Essie has *some whitening base coats *too. You need a good base coat too in fact. I don't know if high end base coats are better than others.


  I think I might give essie first base and good to go a try! I might even get essie naturally clean remover LOL, this obsession is getting out of hand!


----------



## liba (Sep 21, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Swatches of CG Holiglaze part1:
> 
> The Cheryl Flavour: Swatch - China Glaze Happy HoliGlaze Collection: Part 1
> 
> Hmmm... kinda meh.


  Those foil ones are bog standard colors, but they look like the formula is exceptionally good and easy to apply (unlike some damn foils I have). The red jelly/foil is gorgeous and I bet those photos don't do it justice. All in all, I prefer the Autumn Nights collection - all of those look MUCH better in person than any of the internet swatches I've seen of them, like drastically better in most cases.


----------



## Corally (Sep 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hopefully the second part is better!


  Agreed! The only one I want from this part is Just Be-Claws, soo pretty!   And I also still have to buy a couple from Autumn Nights and Monsters Ball.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 22, 2013)

*******The Elevation polish restock is happening right now. the Geo Duo is going to be gone once its sold out. some polishes are $8.50 at their site  instead of $10.50 at LLa. 

http://elevationpolish.bigcartel.com/


----------



## kimibos (Sep 22, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Hah - yes kimiboos I'm in Australia. The one time Australia based polish addiction has come out in my favour! We pay so much for polish here.... RRP on OPI is $19.95 in the shops, essie is $16.95 a bottle & so on. I got oceanic forces obv, ruby soho, rose gold (without bars), majestic flight, hole in the sky and warrior princess (drool!!!!).
> 
> I'm (theoretically) on a non spend. Booo to unemployment.


  Lucky Girl!! Haul haul haul in that sale!!! OPI is getting expensive everywhere. for those prices you are better off hauling indies. 
  sorry about your job situation. hopefully youll get one soon so you can reward yourself with some polish!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *******The Elevation polish restock is happening right now. the Geo Duo is going to be gone once its sold out. some polishes are $8.50 at their site  instead of $10.50 at LLa.   http://elevationpolish.bigcartel.com/


 Dammit lol I got Muztagh Ata which someone said is close to enchanted August 2013. The one I really want is not available it was only released in a small batch. Hoping it makes a comeback! ( Arabian Sea).    Here's the Zoya  holiday http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/09/zoya-zenith-collection-swatches-and.html?m=1  Getting the glitter topper and Payton and dream.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh and I also made a Nordies's order this morning to get  triple points.  I got Mac fashion boost lip pencil and some np.  I got a gift with purchase from butter London! If you spend $25 you get a free bottle of Victoriana. I got Bobby Dazzler ($10) and Prince's Plums ($15). I already have Victoriana but I figure I wil gift it to someone.  I also got Essie Pink about it ( breast  cancer  collection). Can't wait to find out about the BL winter collection!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Cant wait for your hauls! tomorrow is your Christmas day!!
> i cant wait to see what you think of seche vite. i should warn you that once it gets to be almost empty its very hard to use. you need to replace it or buy the refill bottle. sally has it, maybe they have a coupon soon. anyways, i luv it and hope you luv it too.
> there is a place in the town i live that sells Essie,OPI and CG cheaper like $4 each but you need a nail tech/ma license to buy there. i dont have one so
> 
> ...


  Lol. Not their fault. Australia has some very strict rules about shipping nail polish as I understand it. I was able to order from Femme Fatale Cosmetics because she started international shipping with DHL. They're authorized to ship dangerous goods by air.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Not anymore. It's sold by Harlow & Co., Mei Mei Signatures (although she hasn't had any of the recent polishes) and Enchanted's own site as well as Norway Nails.


  There's also Nail Polish Canada (preference given to Canadians which I can understand) and Pshiiit Boutique, but I don't think Pshiiit ships to the US.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

wearecloudy said:


> I finally got to try the "famed" Julep polishes. And, let me say. I'm freaking impressed. I keep getting compliments on the color Marion (a dark teal with silver sparkles). Amazing.
> 
> I like them way better than OPI. OPI just doesn't stay on me long except for the colors Greenwich Village (My fave) and Bogota Blackberry. All my other OPI's chip.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Can't wait to find out about the BL winter collection!


  I may have to miss out on triple points. I went crazy with indies these past couple of weeks. How'd you get Bobby Dazzler for $10? There's a sale?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> its at their website http://elevationpolish.bigcartel.com/
> shame on your for abandoning Sallys! LOL i havent been there for polishes too, just seche and wax.
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I'm patiently growing out the brittle cracked tips of my nails and they'll probably get shorter as I cut/file them off. I have about a third to grow out. I'm excited to have my healthy nails back. I'm glad I was finally able to pinpoint the items that made them unhealthy.

  Oops! I said Emily de Molly. I meant to say Femme Fatale. I need to go back and edit that. I was lucky and hauled them during a flash sale on discontinued colors.

  I thought you had more than just one Picture Polish? Way more than one.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I need Congratulations! Its so pretty! Is Enchanted not sold on llarowe? I can't find it under shop by collection.


  This should be mentioned. If you plan to start buying Enchanteds, you'll have to be lightning fast. They sell out within seconds. You should also expect website crashes, slow loading speed, and possible problems when trying to check out. Enchanted has about 45,000 fans on Facebook. So you have mass hoards of people trying to but the polish all at once. It can get very ugly. It's worse than any MAC launch by far.

  Now the last restock on Enchanted's own website went really well in my opinion. The website didn't crash and some of the polishes stuck around for a few minutes longer than usual.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I had great luck with Nail Polish today! Went shopping around, and picked up my two packages on the way back. Here is the sum total:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I may have to miss out on triple points. I went crazy with indies these past couple of weeks. How'd you get Bobby Dazzler for $10? There's a sale?


 there's a few colors that are $10, mostly the summer colors and cheeky. BD was the only one I didn't have already.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> there's a few colors that are $10, mostly the summer colors and cheeky. BD was the only one I didn't have already.


  I'm going to mosey on over there and take a look...


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> This should be mentioned. If you plan to start buying Enchanteds, you'll have to be lightning fast. They sell out within seconds. You should also expect website crashes, slow loading speed, and possible problems when trying to check out. Enchanted has about 45,000 fans on Facebook. So you have mass hoards of people trying to but the polish all at once. It can get very ugly. It's worse than any MAC launch by far.   Now the last restock on Enchanted's own website went really well in my opinion. The website didn't crash and some of the polishes stuck around for a few minutes longer than usual.


 Only few mins to order? I ll try! do you know when is the next restock?


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Only few mins to order? I ll try! do you know when is the next restock?


  Not yet, but so far it seems to be once a month at Enchanted's website. Usually towards the end of the month, so it's possible there could be another restock happening next week. I'm not sure since there was already a restock earlier this month. You definitely want to sign up for her newsletter at the bottom of the page to stay informed.

http://enchantedpolish.bigcartel.com/

  The stockist restocks vary. I think there's a general time frame of 2-3 months between stockist restocks. We're all waiting on Mei Mei's Signatures to restock next. And you're better off thinking that there's only a few seconds to order. Thinking in minutes is too long.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Some haul spam for a lazy Sunday afternoon. These are recent hauls within the past 2 weeks.





*Enchanted Polish:* TenderHeart; Yesterday; Queen of the Castle; August 2013; Autumn

  Here's the difference I see between the 3 different Castle top coats.

  Castle on a Cloud = purple holographic shimmer
  Ice Castle = blue holographic shimmer
  Queen of the Castle = pink holographic shimmer






*Hare Polish:* Zoltar Speaks; Read My Biorhythm; Test Your Love!; Peepshow Magique

  I swatched each one on my nails. Test Your Love! is my favorite. I forgot that they're jellies, so was surprised when they applied sheer. Peepshow Magique is different enough from Washed Ashore in comparison. Peepshow Magique has gold flakies and appears a cooler, paler shade of pink on my nails. Washed Ashore has silver glitter and pink shimmer with blue irridescent bits. I prefer Washed Ashore between the two colors.






*Picture Polish:* Festival; Shocked; Vampire






*Dollish Polish:* (Row 1) Zombie Flesh; Gotham City; Things Are Looking Very GRIMM; (Row 2) Ferb, I Know What We're Gonna Do Today; Those Meddling Kids; Have A Berry Good Day; That's So Fetch​ 
  Zombie Flesh looks grey in my pic, but it's a dull, pale green. Dollish Polish has started a program where if you own 100+ of her polishes, you get a 10% discount for life, a custom polish made and a t-shirt. I'm only about a quarter there. This isn't one of the brands where I try to buy all of the shades. I'm going to get the new LE monthly polish called Walker Bait and some of the Halloween polishes. That'll make me a little closer. She only has 2 people who have qualified so far and one of them stopped counting after 235. I had no idea she even made that many colors.






*Butter London:* (Row 1) Artful Dodger; Blagger; Inky Six; (Row 2) Knackered; HRH; Indigo Punk; Giddy Kipper; (Row 3) Cotton Buds; Silly Billy; Blowing Raspberries; Pistol Pink; (Row 4) Pimms; Wellies; Jaded Jack; Dosh


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> e EdM ones too. (im trying so hard to skip the brand but no one is helping here so far)  i didnt know canada had marshalls, well i dont know many things about canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well thank you very much.. that one just went on my wishlist now. I hope you are happy.

  I guess I should take your recommendations seriously since I do LOVE the Seche Vite top coat I blame you for enticing my to buy 
  What base coat do you use?

  Zoya Bobby on my hands all day with Seche Vite top coat. After a hard day at book sales (Pulling through piles of books etc) they still look great! Will try to get a picture while it is still light out today.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Some haul spam for a lazy Sunday afternoon. These are recent hauls within the past 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow. So very very very jealous. Great hauls!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Santa says you should've ordered Stolen Reindeer, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't know if they're new, but they are Bottle of Infinte Stars and Edge of Cosmos if that helps. They are my only 2 Femme Fatale polishes, so I don't have any comparisons.

  Rainbow Connection has re-opened in the UK today, but I'm too afraid to look. I spent quite a bit on make up today (including the new UD Vice Palette and some Armani ETK eyeshadows), I went to London to meet a friend for lunch.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Wow. So very very very jealous. Great hauls!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

These are old haul pics I didn't get around to posting. They're purchases I made in August.






*CrowsToes:* (Row 1) Tiki Torch; Minion;​Me and This Army; (Row 2) Heartshaped Box of Horse S*#t!;​Bone Daddy; Bunny Slope/Angel Paint






*Picture Polish:* (Row 1) Electric Dream; Shy Violet; Freya's Cats; Lagoon; (Row 2) Mallard; White Wedding; Hypnotic; Splendour; (Row 3) Opal; Antique; Sparkle; Tease






*Emily de Molly:* Seeing Red; Where boys fear to tread; Land of Confusion; Black Forest; Serenity; Steeling Diamonds​ 





*Deborah Lippmann:* Stardust; *A England:* Beauty Never Fails; *Enchanted Polish:* A little Fishy Told Me






*Dollish Polish:* Expecto Patronum​; *Glisten & Glow:* Stuck on Blu! Base Coat; HK Girl Top Coat

  There's also my Overall Beauty glass nail file that I just love.






*Emily de Molly:* Ruby Soho; *Colors by Llarowe:* Beat It; *Picture Polish:* Denim; *CrowsToes:* Storms Never Last






*Dollish Polish:* Starlite; Murky Dismal; Sugar Rush; Crystal Empire; Ferb, I Know What We're Gonna Do Today​ 
  That's the round bottle of Ferb from Llarowe that I'm returning. I ordered the square bottle later on directly from the Dollish Polish website.




 



*Takko Lacquer:* Kaleidoscope Eyes; To Infinity And Beyond; Kiss the Sky; Heads Will Roll

  Kaleidoscope Eyes and To Infinity And Beyond didn't photograph correctly at all. Kaleidoscope Eyes is a teal/purple duochrome. To Infinity And Beyond is a purple/green duochrome. Not black or grey like they look in my pic.






*Hare Polish:* (Row 1) Neon Palm; Flight of the Flamingos; Washed Ashore; (Row 2) Why So Igneous?;​Mad Chill; Dancing Bird of Paradise


  Whew! Now I see how I went over my polish limit last month. I see some polishes are missing, like my Colors by Llarowe and Dior hauls. I'll have to take pics of them. I still have a couple of other odds and ends polishes to take pictures of, too. I'll do it later.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


>


  Thanks. Trying to clear pics off my phone.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if they're new, but they are Bottle of Infinte Stars and Edge of Cosmos if that helps. They are my only 2 Femme Fatale polishes, so I don't have any comparisons.
> 
> Rainbow Connection has re-opened in the UK today, but I'm too afraid to look. I spent quite a bit on make up today (including the new UD Vice Palette and some Armani ETK eyeshadows), I went to London to meet a friend for lunch.


  Wait, out of all your polishes, those are your first Femme Fatales? I thought you had Winter Hyacinth and other colors.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 22, 2013)

do you guys like zoya pixie dust? since they are offering free shipping right now, I ordered tomoko to try!


----------



## MRV (Sep 23, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> do you guys like zoya pixie dust? since they are offering free shipping right now, I ordered tomoko to try!


  Yes, very much so!!


----------



## MRV (Sep 23, 2013)

And my mani! This is Elevation Toubkal (the formula was great, no sign of bubbling inspite of my tendency to put thicker layers & dried quickly) and AE She Walks in Beauty (not sure this is the best for gradients, it was a bit difficult to make it drag).


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 23, 2013)

Dying at that mani MRV, aengland is still impossible to get in Australia at the moment  but mei mei does have it and has a 20% off sale at the moment at they do have a-england.... and emily de molly, darling diva and so on. hope it helps someone! off to see if I can rustle up some $$ for a dance legends polish


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> And my mani! This is Elevation Toubkal (the formula was great, no sign of bubbling inspite of my tendency to put thicker layers & dried quickly) and AE She Walks in Beauty (not sure this is the best for gradients, it was a bit difficult to make it drag).


 
  Beautiful!


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I only have a few Zoya polishes, but I love them so much! For someone like me who screws up application from time to time I love Zoya because it applies so nicely.  Do you mean Nail Polish Canada by they, or Zoya? If not NPC, link please!    Beautiful!


 I meant zoya website, i saw on fb they had a free shipping code but i think it might have ended yesterday, it was on for a few days as i recall.  You re making me want more, im mistake prone lol


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

It's Christmas in my house again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 My INP and DDP orders came this morning and they are all so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The photos don't do justice to the colours, they are so much more vibrant and the multichrome effects are amazeballs!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

My current mani, FNUG Futuristica. This one is hard work. I used Nfu Oh Aqua Base under it as I'd heard that it's a "dry" holo and it applied fine, opaque with 2 coats, but the brush is so small and only picks up very little polish at a time, so it took ages to cover one nail. I didn't put topcoat on, but then I noticed that it started fading on the tips and cracking on the uneven bits, so I added another coat plus topcoat. Luckily the holo effect remained the same with topcoat on. So excuse the slightly messy application, I took the pictures just after I'd added the extra coat and didn't manage to clean up properly (I normally use the "peeling the polish off the cuticles after shower the following morning" method 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Oh and pictures are a bit yellow due to taking them under a bright light indoors, there's no sunshine again today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Before topcoat




  After topcoat


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> do you guys like zoya pixie dust? since they are offering free shipping right now, I ordered tomoko to try!


  I don't own any Zoya Pixies yet, but do plan to haul some. My Ulta is always out of them. I'll have to order online.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Dying at that mani MRV, aengland is still impossible to get in Australia at the moment  but mei mei does have it and has a 20% off sale at the moment at they do have a-england.... and emily de molly, darling diva and so on. hope it helps someone! off to see if I can rustle up some $$ for a dance legends polish


  I think Mei Mei's 20% off sale only applies to XOXO brand polishes. Not the whole store.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It's Christmas in my house again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I want to see swatches of the I Love NP polishes! Do you also find the Darling Diva polishes to be dupes of the Enchanted Time to Pretend collection, or is it just me? I'd like to know if I should still get Killer Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody and Crazy Little Thing Called Love.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hare Polish - Rusty Hearts











  3 thin coats over matte Nail Envy topped with Wicked Fast


----------



## MRV (Sep 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Hare Polish - Rusty Hearts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely! It's actually very close to Toubkal I'm wearing atm, but perhaps a bit brighter/lighter.


----------



## Honi (Sep 23, 2013)

Did anyone show the new Orly polishes? If not, I think they look GORGEOUS!









  I want Pizie Powder, Purple Poodle, Angel Rain and Digital Glitter. 

  Swatches here. http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/...nail-polish-swatches-review.html#.UkB4UYYwpJI


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, LC! You can also get A Englands from Llarowe, might be even cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl!
> ...


  Yes! that does look similar, but Rusty is warmer toned and brighter/lighter. Toubkal kind of reminds me of the colour of red plum skin.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> And my mani! This is Elevation Toubkal (the formula was great, no sign of bubbling inspite of my tendency to put thicker layers & dried quickly) and AE She Walks in Beauty (not sure this is the best for gradients, it was a bit difficult to make it drag).


  This looks very christmassy, MRV! Lovely.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, LC! You can also get A Englands from Llarowe, might be even cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl!
> ...


  OK, I'll try it. I layered Femme Fatale Gilded Rose over my Congratulations mani last night, but only over accent nails. I'll try to do the gradient effect over the other nails.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, FNUG Futuristica. This one is hard work. I used Nfu Oh Aqua Base under it as I'd heard that it's a "dry" holo and it applied fine, opaque with 2 coats, but the brush is so small and only picks up very little polish at a time, so it took ages to cover one nail. I didn't put topcoat on, but then I noticed that it started fading on the tips and cracking on the uneven bits, so I added another coat plus topcoat. Luckily the holo effect remained the same with topcoat on. So excuse the slightly messy application, I took the pictures just after I'd added the extra coat and didn't manage to clean up properly (I normally use the "peeling the polish off the cuticles after shower the following morning" method
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful manis, Fuzzy and Anitacska!!!

  I loooooooooooooooooooove your haul to, Anitacska. Those duochromes look yummy!

  And CC - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You truly deserve your crown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I still wanna come and look at your stash. So awesome!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2013)

And here's today's mani: Cadillacquer's Left Behind. Sadly the green shimmer in the base isn't visible in the pic. I also like that this is no simple glitter made from hexes, but these are little squares!


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> *Emily de Molly Femme Fatale:* Galaxis Shards, Party Grenade, Tricky Treats, Ebon Roses, Gilded Rose, Sparkling Sands
> 
> 
> My current mani. Enchanted Polish Congratulations
> ...


  Those EDM's are so pretty! Congratulations looks so pretty and so unique from anything I've seen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> This is so pretty!  This is a gorgeous color. How do you like WIcked Fast? I've been wanting to try it.    I think I just died and went to NP heaven! Awesome hauls CC!! When can I come over to play? :haha:     This so so pretty!!! I'm loving those two colors mixed together.   Base: CND Sticky base coat  Tops: Seche Vite, Butter London fast drying top coat, Gelous (for glitters) and Dior regular top coat.   Those EDM's are so pretty! Congratulations looks so pretty and so unique from anything I've seen.


  Thanks HOB! I thought it would be nice for the beginning of fall.  I'll admit the only other topcoats I've tried are Diamont(shiny but my polish never completely dried) and Zoya's with the drying drops(also never completely dried) So just like if I didn't use any topcoats ... For some reason nail polish never dries fully on its own on me? No idea why... Too much nail moisture? The first time I used Wicked Fast I woke up the next day with no creases in my nail polish. It was a religious experience! LOL So all in all it's not too thin in texture, you can add more than one coat if you need more, if it gets old you can use regular Sally Beauty thinner in it and it goes right back to normal. It's played nice with all the polishes I've used it with, no strange reactions or anything. I like it!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want to see swatches of the I Love NP polishes! *Do you also find the Darling Diva polishes to be dupes of the Enchanted Time to Pretend collection, or is it just me?* I'd like to know if I should still get Killer Queen, Bohemian Rhapsody and Crazy Little Thing Called Love.


  I think it's just you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I pulled out the entire EP Beatles collection and tried to pair the DDPs up with it and I think some of them are actually pretty good matches. I haven't swatched them yet though. Here are my pictures:




  We Are The Champions, Mean Mr Mustard, Bohemian Rhapsody, Hey Jude




  Flash, I Am The Walrus, Killer Queen, Octopus's Garden




  Crazy Little Thing Called Love, Across The Universe, We Will Rock You, Magical Mystery Tour

  And again (without flash):


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, LC! You can also get A Englands from Llarowe, might be even cheaper.
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl!
> ...


  I got them from the INP website directly. Only took a week to arrive, I'm very pleased with the service.

  Yes, it's a nice strong holo, but it's quite a pain in the backside. I already have some serious chips having only done my nails last night and patched them up this morning (ie added an extra coat and topcoat). Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! You have a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No I haven't heard of this at all. But surely that can't be right, what about Sally Magpies for example?


----------



## MRV (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The only one that I really like is Angel Rain, but I think it's pretty similar to an ArtDeco polish I have (Iridescent Butterfly Wings it's called I think). I think Purple Poodle looks really messy and Digital Glitter is just meh. Anyway, that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> I got them from the INP website directly. Only took a week to arrive, I'm very pleased with the service.
> ...


  Ok, thanks! I will look into the I
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NPs!


----------



## MRV (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No I haven't heard of this at all. But surely that can't be right, what about Sally Magpies for example?


  But they sell within the UK only? (= they do not import and sell to _other_ EU countries) Sophie said that there are many that break the law - I don't think it is in common knowledge though - but she does not wish to get in trouble with the law.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> But they sell within the UK only? (= they do not import and sell to _other_ EU countries) Sophie said that there are many that break the law - I don't think it is in common knowledge though - but she does not wish to get in trouble with the law.


  I guess that's right. But RC are only selling within the UK currently. I don't know. I'm not too fussed about FF to be honest.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I'm patiently growing out the brittle cracked tips of my nails and they'll probably get shorter as I cut/file them off. I have about a third to grow out. I'm excited to have my healthy nails back. I'm glad I was finally able to pinpoint the items that made them unhealthy.
> 
> Oops! I said Emily de Molly. I meant to say Femme Fatale. I need to go back and edit that. I was lucky and hauled them during a flash sale on discontinued colors.
> 
> ...








 into my cadi list!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It's Christmas in my house again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyseD (Sep 23, 2013)

Honi said:


> Did anyone show the new Orly polishes? If not, I think they look GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 23, 2013)

So after looking up swatches and catching up on this thread, some of the indie brands Im interested in are Darling Diva, Hare, Different Dimension, Enchanted ( i ve been warned its going to be crazy to get it) and emily de molly. Any other suggestions?


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't own any Zoya Pixies yet, but do plan to haul some. My Ulta is always out of them. I'll have to order online.


  It looks so pretty on everyone I ve seen it on. I ll post a picture when I get it!!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 23, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> So after looking up swatches and catching up on this thread, some of the indie brands Im interested in are Darling Diva, Hare, Different Dimension, Enchanted ( i ve been warned its going to be crazy to get it) and emily de molly. Any other suggestions?


  scofflaw. crowstoes, cadillacquer, Elevation polish, pahlish, ozotics. 





there are soo many haha 

  i got my faves from each brand. but my fav is Hare and you got them in your list already.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Honi said:


> Did anyone show the new Orly polishes? If not, I think they look GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Still a lovely picture! That is a brand I have been 'lemming'. Would love to see more swatches of any that anybody has!


  Found a shoppers that still had some of the Maybelline Colour Show dots collection, and on clearance! Grabbed the green one (Drops of Jade) and the pink (Prettyn polka). Now I have all but the orange, and that is good enough for me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think it's just you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol, I guess it's me then. The polishes do look the same in the bottles, but they appeared different to me on the nails after swatching them. On the nails, they look more like dupes of the Time to Pretend collection.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> It looks so pretty on everyone I ve seen it on. I ll post a picture when I get it!!


  Yes, post a pic!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered from Harlow & Co received their package yet or is able to track it? I have a tracking number, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm just really impatient with this order. I've wanted Enchanted Shrimp Cocktail badly and I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Glad you grabbed some while the getting was good!* Anybody hears about free shipping or flash sales etc should let us know, it will give us even more of an excuse to buy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We always post about the sales/deals lol. This is the thread with the most enablers! hahah my wallet hates me and I cant recall buying anything other than np this year ( witht the exception of Mac and Sephora collections lol ).
  I have the clear one and the green and pink sptted ones...haven't used them yet! I want the blue and the orange, I think its perfect for Halloween!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 23, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. Hopefully the glitters are better.
> 
> I wouldn't call the textured one ugly, it's just a little weird. I'm kinda fascinated by it.


  I hope so too, they looked so pretty on the wheel!

  Speaking of wheels...I miss Buick and all her nail wheels lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Has anyone who ordered from Harlow & Co received their package yet or is able to track it? I have a tracking number, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm just really impatient with this order. I've wanted Enchanted Shrimp Cocktail badly and I can't wait for it to get here.


  I received mine last week. No Ep's for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but my first Cirque polish and a Lime Crime one too.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Has anyone who ordered from Harlow & Co received their package yet or is able to track it? I have a tracking number, but it doesn't seem to work. I'm just really impatient with this order. I've wanted Enchanted Shrimp Cocktail badly and I can't wait for it to get here.


  your tracking number is never going to work, its a fake one, the email is just to let you know the order shipped and its on its way to you. they cant have tracking for us/international orders. they do that to keep the shipping free. mine shipped on the 17th, i really hope i can get it this week.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Why did I come in here?  I LOVE Queen and I LOVE multi-chrome polishes so I must have those DDP polishes.  Did I mention that I LOVE Queen? Love them!  I have such a crush on Brian May.

  I looked up some swatches, BoRhap will have to come home with me.  I can't get any others until later on this week, hopefully she'll still have stock of some of the other ones.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I received mine last week. No Ep's for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lime Crime! Very Jealous!






  Not the best picture in the world, but this is Zoya Bobbi with Seche Vite top coat. A sort of raspberry with a gold tone running through it. The knd of colour you use once and is now your favourite. Today I added Glitz'n Pieces China Glaze topcoat to it, and it goes perfectly. (Not my photo, but this is what the topcoat looks like:


----------



## liba (Sep 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Ya, I noticed most of the colors that I liked on the wheel were not in the blog post....I want the purples!!
> From the Autumn collection there is a few that I think are pretty but im busy collecting indies now lol


  I'm not much for the indie polish craze - sometimes they come up with some original combinations of color and glitter, but I still think the bigger brands usually have a bigger budget to come up with some really new technology - at least if they're willing to get out ahead and be fashion forward, rather than just conservative and copy everyone else. 

  That said, I am CRAZY IN LOVE with my I <3 Nail Polish Ultrachromes. Those are so incredibly high quality. The formula is excellent and only needs 2 coats and is nice and smooth, it's very chip resistant, plus the multi chrome effect is just off the charts - way better than most others, that either aren't that changeable, or are really sheer and you have to use a million coats. This is the perfect example of technology plus style innovation that I want from an indie but don't always get. The other indie brand I always loved was BB Couture, because their colors and textures were really innovative and sophisticated, plus they were very pro-polish for men, which is cool. They're not quite as active doing new collections and colors now, which is a shame.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I have the blue! I considered getting the orange for Halloween but held back.. now I wish I had just bought it
> 
> Lime Crime! Very Jealous!
> 
> ...


  I hope I can still find it, cuz I haven't got the blue or orange one but I do want them, so I better find em n buy em
  I got the blue LC one and the Dark Horse Cirque...which I kinda regret now I shoulda got a different one =/
  I love Bobbi, totally my color.Looks so pretty This and dark purple were the only colors I would wear, now that I buy so many other colors, I haven't worn any in so long it seems lol. I didn't even wear my purple LC polish and I got that in the beginning of this year.
  Too Much Nail Polish (TMNP= a syndrome we all suffer from lol)!
  I also got the pink zoya fall pixie, need to wear that too. Hell it will match my purse even!! but no...I keep going back to blue green and teal! lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 23, 2013)

liba said:


> I'm not much for the indie polish craze - sometimes they come up with some original combinations of color and glitter, but I still think the bigger brands usually have a bigger budget to come up with some really new technology - at least if they're willing to get out ahead and be fashion forward, rather than just conservative and copy everyone else.
> 
> That said, I am CRAZY IN LOVE with my I <3 Nail Polish Ultrachromes. Those are so incredibly high quality. The formula is excellent and only needs 2 coats and is nice and smooth, it's very chip resistant, plus the multi chrome effect is just off the charts - way better than most others, that either aren't that changeable, or are really sheer and you have to use a million coats. This is the perfect example of technology plus style innovation that I want from an indie but don't always get. The other indie brand I always loved was BB Couture, because their colors and textures were really innovative and sophisticated, plus they were very pro-polish for men, which is cool. They're not quite as active doing new collections and colors now, which is a shame.


  I like all polish lol so I wish I could pick a few brands and be set but I am all over the place! which is why I have so much nail polish I cant even wear it all!  Sometimes I wish I could narrow it down, but I just go with the color lol. ok and sometimes the name! haha  I don't even know if its so much indies, but more like polish from other countries  like Australia! they have awesome brands!
  But I always buy Essie, Opi, Orly and China Glaze collections, I just know that I can find them later ( most of the time!). then I like the higher end polishes when its a unique color (or my fav). So many brands so little time!
  Why cant I just be loyal, like I am with MAC? lol ok that's not true either, I use all Clinique for my face , and UD mostly for eyes and other brands here and there (mainly lipsticks/blush).
  Last time I counted there was 56 brands that I buy polish from. I def need to trim that down lol.

  I want all of those I <3 NP duochromes! I hope I can find some by the time I can afford them =/ I know I want two for sure, and like all of her holo's and Rainbow topcoat.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did I say that either way I need the rest? lol then I can skip wanting to complete both of those collections and worry about the others lol.
  ha, ya right it will just be like having a bu lol


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 23, 2013)

liba said:


> I'm not much for the indie polish craze - sometimes they come up with some original combinations of color and glitter, but I still think the bigger brands usually have a bigger budget to come up with some really new technology - at least if they're willing to get out ahead and be fashion forward, rather than just conservative and copy everyone else.
> 
> That said, I am CRAZY IN LOVE with my I <3 Nail Polish Ultrachromes. Those are so incredibly high quality. The formula is excellent and only needs 2 coats and is nice and smooth, it's very chip resistant, plus the multi chrome effect is just off the charts - way better than most others, that either aren't that changeable, or are really sheer and you have to use a million coats. This is the perfect example of technology plus style innovation that I want from an indie but don't always get. The other indie brand I always loved was BB Couture, because their colors and textures were really innovative and sophisticated, plus they were very pro-polish for men, which is cool. They're not quite as active doing new collections and colors now, which is a shame.


  Omg! I just looked up the swatches, its beyond gorgeous! Do you use a base like black and top coat on them? would it affect how it looks?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> And my mani! This is Elevation Toubkal (the formula was great, no sign of bubbling inspite of my tendency to put thicker layers & dried quickly) and AE She Walks in Beauty (not sure this is the best for gradients, it was a bit difficult to make it drag).


  love these!!!



just dropping in to say.  and to see you all I don't see in the rest of Specktra land! LOL   I've been purposely ignoring this read so that I won't get hooked.  I was in Target this weekend and saw some GORGEOUS Essie's.    but in the end I had to let them go...  

  Hope you all are good!


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not as big on the indies as I'm just not patient enough for the click-click restocking insanity. Of the bigger brand I like OPI/China Glaze, and in the mids I like Illamasqua (seriously, this is a long wearing polish line) and for cheapies I love Ulta3 (think this is only available in Australia?) and Essence.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 23, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> I'm not as big on the indies as I'm just not patient enough for the *click-click restocking insanity*. Of the bigger brand I like OPI/China Glaze, and in the mids I like Illamasqua (seriously, this is a long wearing polish line) and for cheapies I love Ulta3 (think this is only available in Australia?) and Essence.


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 23, 2013)

Speaking of ulta3 I found these today at the chemist... and at $2 a bottle I could afford to get a few! Haven't been able to find the maybelline polka dots anywhere so this will do for now


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  As I said before, I haven't swatched them yet at all, and I'm ashamed to say I've not yet worn any of the TTP polishes, so I just went by how they look in the bottle. I trust your opinion on this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for Harlow & Co., I placed my order the day before the EP restock (I didn't manage to score any EPs) and I received mine last Friday. 

  I've decided to put myself on a spending ban. I now have over 1200 polishes, most of them unused, and I've spent so much this month, it's embarrassing. I'm not going to buy anything else this month and going forward will only spend no more than £200 (about $300) a month. I know this sounds a lot for some people, but it's a fraction of what I've spent this month! Yesterday I also ordered 10 Dance Legend polishes (including the 6 new multichromes) and 4 KBShimmer fall polishes from Harlow & Co. I'm still waiting for over 50 polishes to come in the post. If my husband knew, he'd have me sectioned!!!


----------



## MRV (Sep 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> As I said before, I haven't swatched them yet at all, and I'm ashamed to say I've not yet worn any of the TTP polishes, so I just went by how they look in the bottle. I trust your opinion on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is a commendable goal! Wish I could make it, but it's like just a Mac haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






The secret Specktra life


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, kimibos!
> 
> 
> I got my Shrimp and a mixed LLarowe orders just today!
> ...


  I've hardly bought any make up lately, and the only Mac I got were 4 lip pencils and 2 free lipsticks (with B2M), it's mostly been nail polish by the dozen! I'm going to have to force myself to do it. I've been spending too much money on myself lately, and most of it was make up and nail polish. I have 3 children to think of as well. I think I now have enough stuff to last me a lifetime or three. Of course I'm not going cold turkey, I could never do it.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm so pissed right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You guys remember my fall OPI/CG haul from Beautyzone? Well, she swore on all that's holy that she would mark down the value of the package on the customs form. I started to wonder where the package was during the last week or so, and today all was revealed because i got a letter from the customs office that there's a package for me without a customs form attached. Well, that means that I not only have to trek to the customs office that is in the middle of nowhere and that I've to produce the paypal/ebay bill for the customs officers (because there was none attached) and have to very likely pay custom tax and fees on top of it.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 24, 2013)

That sucks, Anneri  I'm always scared to order for more than the custom fee free limit, I usually stay under to avoid any stress.


  I'm drooling over these MJ Petra swatches. So pretty! That blog always has the best photos.

Mirma Natalia: Marc Jacobs Petra


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm so pissed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh, I hate it when that happens. So far I've been lucky, haven't had to pay any customs on packages for a while now (ha, just wait, knowing my luck, I'll be saying in a few days that I have a package with customs payable on it, lol!). Maybe she did put a customs form on it, but it's come off? I didn't think you could post them without a form?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm so pissed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no!!  I am sorry to hear that. Once that happened to a friend of mine with something else and he rejected the package (Had it sent back).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's my Nubar haul, it came in the post this morning:





  Also my current many, Cynthia Rowley light lavender (doesn't seem to have a name) with Topshop Hope Floats (OPI Polka.com dupe) on top:


----------



## liba (Sep 24, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Omg! I just looked up the swatches, its beyond gorgeous! Do you use a base like black and top coat on them? would it affect how it looks?


  You don't need a black base at all - that's what's so great about them - fully opaque and smooth with 2 coats. I do like a glossy top coat with them - I had the best results with Orly Glosser ( the quick dry Orly top coat I also tried wasn't as durable. Fortunately, a top coat doesn't affect the look of the polish at all, which is also very nice. I even tried some glitter layered over and that didn't even affect the multi chrome, so that was awesome.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 24, 2013)

liba said:


> You are an equal opportunity polish connoisseur!
> 
> I'm just shockingly brand loyal - I don't quite know why. I guess I like to find my sweet spot on innovation/price/uniqueness and if I do, I just get a lot more critical of other brands and are judging them to see if they measure up. But if I see something that is truly new, original and one of a kind in a big way, I won't even think about brand loyalty and just jump on it. Like, I'd been ogling the Armani Eyes to Kill shadows for a long time, but for the price, I didn't think any of the colors really stood out as above and beyond what I already had in MAC. Until this fall! The deep blue duochrome scarab beetle shell color was so beautifully unique in color, texture, everything, that I grabbed it and that was that.
> 
> ...


  I need to order those asap!


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 24, 2013)

Recent mani's

  Boy Blazer






  Obsidian - I'm really liking this brand! Going to order Jasper next.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 24, 2013)

Is llarowe having a restock tomorrow?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2013)

Yay! My Llarowe order arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Dance Legend 180 & 181 thermo glitters and CrowsToes Last Rat Standing  I hope I like my first DLs!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

What is everybody's favourite and most used Hard Candy nail polish? I am thinking of making a trip to purchase a few.


----------



## Honi (Sep 25, 2013)

OPI Baby please come home (Mariah Carey Holiday 2013). I liked this ALOT more than I had expected initially.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI Baby please come home (Mariah Carey Holiday 2013). I liked this ALOT more than I had expected initially.


 Thats gorgeous! Did u get any other shades from the collection?


----------



## Honi (Sep 25, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thats gorgeous! Did u get any other shades from the collection?


  I got a pressrelease with all polishes.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> I got a pressrelease with all polishes.


 Lucky you!! Which are your favs? I vs seen some swatches and make him mine looks kinda similar to silent stars go by?


----------



## Honi (Sep 25, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Lucky you!! Which are your favs? I vs seen some swatches and make him mine looks kinda similar to silent stars go by?


  Kiss me at midnight, Baby, Please come home and Wonderous Star are the one's ive tried as full mani's and I gotta say Kiss me at midnight is for sure my fav!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

Just got my Enchanted polishes from harlow in the mail! they all look amazing. i also got the Elevations i ordered on sunday afternoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So glad i got them today. i have been having awful UC pain, so this is the perfect gift.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm so pissed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  enjoy your haul! let me know how you like those Dance Legend.


----------



## MRV (Sep 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> those look pretty. i like the 1st and last one. enjoy!
> 
> Lovely haul! i feel like i want that shrimp one now. I wanted steel town girl but it sold out so fast! Lucky you! and that dior mini is ADOrable!!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, kimibos! I had my fingers ready on the STG button, so I was able to get it. Hope you'll get it and Shrimp later!


----------



## MRV (Sep 25, 2013)

Aaand the ugliest NP of the year! You don't only want but need to be sedated for this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think the formula was upto DL standards. It felt really waterly and the 'sand' is not even. : ( Love the ugly colour though.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't think the formula was upto DL standards. It felt really waterly and the 'sand' is not even. : ( Love the ugly colour though.











 My goodness...  I'd change the ''of the year'' to ''ever''. It will probably give me nightmares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I agree, the colour itself isn't that bad, it would be nice if it was a creme finish.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't think the formula was upto DL standards. It felt really waterly and the 'sand' is not even. : ( Love the ugly colour though.


  Yep, that is ugly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't own or ever wish to own something like it.


----------



## MRV (Sep 25, 2013)

I aim to own them all!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> I aim to own them all!


  Why?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's my (possibly) last pedi of the year. In fact I wasn't going to paint my toenails again, but we have been having some really lovely weather plus a new pair of shoes I wore on Sunday really hurt my heel, so I've been wearing flip flops all week and couldn't bear seeing my naked toenails. So I used Color Club Pucci-licious which is a nice blurple colour (more purple than my camera could pick up). It was hard work though because it's very runny and not very opaque, so I had to leave a long time between coats as well as tidy up around the nails quite extensively.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Just got my Enchanted polishes from harlow in the mail! they all look amazing. i also got the Elevations i ordered on sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ummm... Nope. Ew. Remind me what DL stands for so I can be *sure* not to buy this polish. I feel like I do know, but just can't access it in my brain right now


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, here are my last two manis, with some slightly better photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Zoya Bobbi with Glitz'n peices by China Glaze on top.  One of my favourite manicures thus far.

  Current manicure: Emily de molly 'A certain shade of green'. This one goes on darker than you think. I need to learn to do lots of little layers instead of putting so much on in one go:




  Indoor shot as it was getting dark/cloudy out. It does have sort of a jelly look to it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, here are my last two manis, with some slightly better photos.
> 
> Zoya Bobbi with Glitz'n peices by China Glaze on top.  One of my favourite manicures thus far.  Current manicure: Emily de molly 'A certain shade of green'. This one goes on darker than you think. I need to learn to do lots of little layers instead of putting so much on in one go:
> 
> Indoor shot as it was getting dark/cloudy out. It does have sort of a jelly look to it.


  Nice manis! The EdM looks really nice


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't think the formula was upto DL standards. It felt really waterly and the 'sand' is not even. : ( Love the ugly colour though.


 
  That is bring back not so fond memories of my kids diaper contents, ewww. It also looks very much like what the spewing smiley would leave behind! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahha


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

_*LLarowe:Thursday*_*, September 26th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): * ​ 

_*A Box, Indied - October Box and subscription sign up - please note:  there will be two listings for this box, please check the listings and read the description carefully for which listing you are choosing*_ 
*Darling Diva - restock and new colors* 
_*Different Dimension - restock and new colors*_ 
_*A England - scratch n dent - please note:  there will be very limited quantity of these and will only be stocked at the 12:00pm MDT time*_ 
_*Grab Bags - please note:  there will be very limited quantity of these and will only be stocked at the 12:00pm MDT time*_


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

*Saturday, September 28th at 1:00pm MDT only, we will be launching/restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live):

 Colors by llarowe - pre-order - shipping will begin late the following week - restock and new colors*


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *Saturday, September 28th at 1:00pm MDT only, we will be launching/restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live):
> 
> Colors by llarowe - pre-order - shipping will begin late the following week - restock and new colors*


  I hope I snag Beat It and Tanktops and flipflops! Id rather get these than anything from Riri right now lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _*LLarowe:Thursday*_*, September 26th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): * ​
> 
> _*A Box, Indied - October Box and subscription sign up - please note:  there will be two listings for this box, please check the listings and read the description carefully for which listing you are choosing*_
> *Darling Diva - restock and new colors*
> ...


 
  Thank you! I keep wanting to grab some grab bags and scratch and dent... Will look into a box Indied as well.

  Has anybody here had much luck with the mystery bags from Llarlowe?


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

MRV said:


> Luckily, I've been buying less Mac of late, even skipping collectionS. I already have a 'Mac counter' at home so I do not need to get everything. I'm trying to concentrate on things that suit me the best. Cold turkey?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice manis! my fav is the EdM one. it looks fine to be so im pretty sure you are going to learn how much polish you need and how to layer it soon. practice makes perfect!


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Thank you! I keep wanting to grab some grab bags and scratch and dent... Will look into a box Indied as well.
> 
> Has anybody here had much luck with the mystery bags fro Llarlowe?


   i dont understand the bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. i know i wont be getting the box indied, i just dont want to get a polish i dont like. and the only time i tried getting a mystery bag, it was an Enchanted one, so yeah i got nothing


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks hun. righ now, this second i have no pain LOL lets hope i have a better day tomorrow. as for the EP They are. i just did my mani with kids, and im loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ENCHANTED MYSTERY BAG? Wow.

  Just filled in my address so I can try to order fast. I hope I get one, I picked out 2 hare and one dollish I would likely buy with it/them.

  I think I will skip on the 'A box Indied'' as this is the halloween box. Tons of fun to be sure, but less things I can wear them too possibly.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 25, 2013)

how do we know what shades are going to be launched tomorrow?all the out of stock shades for those lines will be restocked right? I dun even know what to get! Do you guys like the back in black collection?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 25, 2013)

Some haul spam:


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> ENCHANTED MYSTERY BAG? Wow.
> 
> Just filled in my address so I can try to order fast. I hope I get one, I picked out 2 hare and one dollish I would likely buy with it/them.
> 
> I think I will skip on the 'A box Indied'' as this is the halloween box. Tons of fun to be sure, but less things I can wear them too possibly.


  the Enchanted mystery bag was what she decided to do with her left over stock after she decided to no longer carry the brand on her site ( Llarowe)


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> the Enchanted mystery bag was what she decided to do with her left over stock after she decided to no longer carry the brand on her site ( Llarowe)


  damn! I would love to get the mystery bag! why did she stopped carrying enchanted? i like having more options LOL


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 25, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> damn! I would love to get the mystery bag! why did she stopped carrying enchanted? i like having more options LOL


  I wonder if it just got too crazy for her? 

  Been looking more through Llarlowe in case I get a mix bag.. so hard to decide since I have next to nothing! Decided to try to go with brands that neither NPC nor Harlow carry. Which counts out Cadillaquer sadly  Although I may get one aqua for a friend.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 25, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> how do we know what shades are going to be launched tomorrow?all the out of stock shades for those lines will be restocked right? I dun even know what to get! Do you guys like the back in black collection?
> she has been taking down all the ones that wont be restock, so i guess all the ones that are at the site now are going to be available.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naughtyp*
> ...











 Amazing hauls Naughtyp! and 15 EP not bad att all.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> she has been taking down all the ones that wont be restock, so i guess all the ones that are at the site now are going to be available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  the first pic is ones I got myself, the second is from CC and the last ones I got from np group on fb and one on evilbay!! lol I want more more more!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Good to know!
> 
> 
> I wonder if it just got too crazy for her?
> ...


  She was receiving a lot of abusive emails and comments on her page and I think she finally had it


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations to Nail Polish Canada for winning consumer champion from Canada Post's E-commerce awards! 

  I'll just put this picture of when they sent me 16 red lollipops right here...


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone getting anything from the restock tomoro and sat?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 25, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Anyone getting anything from the restock tomoro and sat?


  i have to wait until sat cuz I want the CBL Beat it and tanktops and flipflops


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i have to wait until sat cuz I want the CBL Beat it and tanktops and flipflops


 Beat looks amazing! Do you know which shades are going away so i can get those first?


----------



## MRV (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Congratulations to Nail Polish Canada for winning consumer champion from Canada Post's E-commerce awards!
> 
> I'll just put this picture of when they sent me 16 red lollipops right here...
> 
> ...


  I may get a few from CBL.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 26, 2013)

For those who are interested, a USA only blog sale of NP here (No affiliation)

  http://oflifeandlacquer.com/blog-sale/


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> She was receiving a lot of abusive emails and comments on her page and I think she finally had it


  That is really to bad. The internet really makes some people bold and rude.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Sep 26, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Congratulations to Nail Polish Canada for winning consumer champion from Canada Post's E-commerce awards!
> 
> I'll just put this picture of when they sent me 16 red lollipops right here...


  Hahahaha.. I only got three!  Was thrilled to see they won, I hope they start getting more brands in soon, although it will be dangerous to my pocket book


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> i have to wait until sat cuz I want the CBL Beat it and tanktops and flipflops
> 
> Yeah, me too, really want Beat It plus a few other colours maybe.
> 
> ...


 Angels Sing
Bad 
Beat It
Beautiful Creature
Behead the Drama Queen
Billy Jean
Black or White
Bluebonnets
Confetti Freeze
Dora the Explora
Fresh Cut Grass
Gizmo
Good Fortune
Her Eyes Shined
I Need a Holo Day
Man in the Mirror
Melon Wine
Mustang Sally
Paradise Found
Purple Rain
Sparkle's Are a Girls's Best Friend
Tank Tops & Flip Flops
The Devil Wears Polish
This Girl is on Fire
Trouble
Yang
Yen

So which one are you going to get first? 





  I definitely want Beat It, I Need A Holo Day, and maybe The Bald And The Beautiful as well (that's not on the list).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2013)

Nail polish haul spam!

  I've been bad, went to Claire's with my daughter yesterday looking for a present for her friends and couldn't pass on these lovely polishes:





  And today my Sally Magpies order arrived, just look at these Lilypads!









  My absolute favourite of the bunch is True Blood:





  Also from SM and LL, the new Show Me Some Sparkle collection (there's also an orange one that I didn't get). These are amazing!












  Merlot for Me




  Mystical Marine




  This is Wishing Well, the best of the bunch!

  My Mei Mei order with 8 Indigo Bananas polishes is waiting for me at the post office, will pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2013)

Those Lilypads look amazing Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  @kimibos I hope you feel better soon hun!

  @Naughtyp - amazing haul pics! I'm drooling over here!


  Update of my Beautyzone order: after some emailing she sent me a 'fake' invoice I could take with me to the customs office so that they could decide how much fees I'd have to pay. Thanks to the new invoice, nothing. Hah. But I don't understand at all why customs intercepted the package at all because after all she did what she told me and there's a customs form on the package. Very strange. But this was the last online shopping for a while - I was just so exasperated because all of the bother yesterday and that's just not worth it.

  And another quite sad update - my second interview two weeks ago went quite well, and today I got a call that another one was chosen for the job. I'm so incredibly disappointed, I felt so sure that this would be my job!


  Am I the only one who paints her toe nails throughout winter? I just did my toes with Elixir.

  Did you all see this interesting review on Cafe Makeup about different gel topcoats? I wish we had Revlon here still! http://cafemakeup.com/2013/09/25/sketchbook-adventures-prolonging-nail-polish-wear/


----------



## lyseD (Sep 26, 2013)

My dupe for Channel's Alchemy --- China Glaze Agro


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Those Lilypads look amazing Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Interesting. I have the Guerlain one and I can't say I've noticed any difference in longevity. I think I've also bought the Dior one, but I don't remember where I put it (the story of my life...). It would be cool if that Revlon was available here, I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my new mani with Sparkling Garbage over a minty Sinful Colors np: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course we've had practically no sunlight today but I was nevertheless slightly disappointed. In my Imagination it's much more awesome than in reality lol!


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow! Just wow!
> 
> 
> Not tomorrow today. There are a few Darling Diva and Different Dimension polishes I like the look of, but I'd rather not order twice, so will wait until Saturday.
> ...


  wow! base on my list, I definitely want tank tops and flip flops, beat it, gizmo and the maybes are smooth criminal, dirty diana and i need a holo day. There were some from darling diva that I wanted today but I might be too cheap to pay shipping twice! Do you have highway to hell and tnt? Oh I want all the multichromes too but I ll probably get that later or I ll be broke!


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 26, 2013)

Yay - my nail mail from EdM arrived already! And I have to say it was very well packed especially as someone at the post office seemed to step on it and nothing was broken... there was literally a giant red boot print on the back of it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Yay - my nail mail from EdM arrived already! And I have to say it was very well packed especially as someone at the post office seemed to step on it and nothing was broken... there was literally a giant red boot print on the back of it.


  Yikes! Glad they made it ok. A big boot print, geez!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Yay - my nail mail from EdM arrived already! And I have to say it was very well packed especially as someone at the post office seemed to step on it and nothing was broken... there was literally a giant red boot print on the back of it.


  Phew! My box from Sally Magpies was thrown over the side gate yesterday, luckily everything was fine too, but it could've been otherwise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I picked up my Indigo Bananas from the post office and my Black Cat Lacquers arrived from Rainbow Connection today.

















  Plus today's mani, DDP Blonde Tornado. Nice subtle duochrome with holo.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

Too much to respond to individually. I'll just sum up that everyone's manis and hauls are so drool worthy. I can't get enough of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you all seen the swatches of some of the new Colors by Llarowe launching tomorrow? They're gorgeous! I didn't get anything from yesterday's restocks to save my pennies for tomorrow. There's way too many retired and new colors I want to pick up. Here's my Dirty Diana mani from a while back that I never posted. Look at that amazing holo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Colors by Llarowe Dirty Diana


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

I haven't hauled any polish for the past few days, but I've been buying things for my polish stash. I bought my 3rd Melmer drawer from Michael's. I was sitting my overflow polishes on top of the 2 drawers I already have as I bought new polish, but I ran out of space for them. Everything was going all over the place and getting out of hand. I also don't like dust getting on them. I definitely like my polishes contained. I'm reorganizing my stash as I put things away. I found these great plastic drawer dividers at the Container Store. They're perfect for sectioning off the inside of the drawers and making my polishes more organized. I'll take pics of everything when I'm done.

  I also picked up a couple of containers to store my lipsticks and lip pencils. It's a large acrylic shoe box drawer with dividers. I originally bought it for my overflow polish, but opted to just get a Melmer instead. The shoe box with the divider costs about $21 and holds about 60 polishes. The Melmer with a 40% coupon costs about $25 and holds about 300 polishes. That decision was a no brainer. But I still got the shoe box for my lipsticks. Turns out I need to get a 2nd box because not all of my lipsticks fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​

  I'll finally order a label maker and more nail sticks this weekend, too. I want to catch up with my swatches now that I'm reorganizing my stash.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Just got my Enchanted polishes from harlow in the mail! they all look amazing. i also got the Elevations i ordered on sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hope you're feeling better. And thanks for your Harlow & Co shipping explanation. I had no clue what was going on. My order was delivered last night. I finally have my Enchanted Shrimp Cocktail! The Femme Fatales and Picture Polish I ordered are beautiful, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Those Lilypads look amazing Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I still paint my toes in the winter when I don't get lazy. I just like looking down and seeing my toes polished no matter the time of year. Glad you were able to get things worked out with the seller and customs.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 27, 2013)

My mini haul : Essie for the twill of it and the red np ( forgot the name, sorry ), both look so pretty.

  Would you be so kind as to tell me what *for the twill of it*  means ladies, thank you !


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> My mini haul : Essie for the twill of it and the red np ( forgot the name, sorry ), both look so pretty.
> 
> Would you be so kind as to tell me what *for the twill of it*  means ladies, thank you !








  It's a spin on the phrase "for the thrill of it." The collection is inspired by textiles and clothing materials. Twill is a type of fabric with a distinct diagonal pattern.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Thank you CC !* Usually I do understand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but this time no for one reason.
  It's a quadri-chrome I think or something like this !


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Too much to respond to individually. I'll just sum up that everyone's manis and hauls are so drool worthy. I can't get enough of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So beautiful! I must use this soon!

  I've seen the new CbL polishes and I am very much planning on picking up a good few of them tomorrow. But first go for Beat It and I Need A Holo Day for sure!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

There's a new glitter polish up on Enchanted's website. Hurry if you want it! I ordered it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> There's a new glitter polish up on Enchanted's website. Hurry if you want it! I ordered it.


  It's sold out now.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok I just tried multi quoting but it didn't work.  CC I'm glad u got ur shrimp lol and I need a way to organize my makeup and polish stash! I was frantic looking for my riri woo before work today lol. It was on top of my polish box  I want more nail sticks too I def need to swatch all my indies especially the holos!  But I can't bring myself to buy nail sticks or anything really . That's another polish or lipstick I could be getting!  Hahahha  Thanks for texting and alerting us about the EP polish! I always try till its sold out, even if I didn't really want it hahahh!   Anitaska love the hauls!!! I need more lilypads! Did u get  Berry Beautiful? I want that one!! Still waiting for my order to Arrive!! On IG she posted some new Halloween colors too that I want! Those indigo bananas looks awesome too!!


----------



## lilinah (Sep 27, 2013)

I was so excited when my nails grew back, so i ordered stuff from Llarowe (which i listed a while ago) and did several manicures. I continue with Dior Creme Abricot daily, so hangnails are gone.

  But now my nails are brittle, and chipping and breaking - not sure why. Normally my nails are too soft, bendy, and peel in layers. I've been taking a Glucosamine - Condroitin supplement for several months. And recently i started taking a Calcium - Magnesium supplement regularly. I don't know if either of these could be contributing. Any suggestions for treatment?


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 27, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I was so excited when my nails grew back, so i ordered stuff from Llarowe (which i listed a while ago) and did several manicures. I continue with Dior Creme Abricot daily, so hangnails are gone.  But now my nails are brittle, and chipping and breaking - not sure why. Normally my nails are too soft, bendy, and peel in layers. I've been taking a Glucosamine - Condroitin supplement for several months. And recently i started taking a Calcium - Magnesium supplement regularly. I don't know if either of these could be contributing. Any suggestions for treatment?


 have u tried any nail treatments? I used Nailtiques #2, I am almost out so I only wear it very other mani.  My nails are also cracking breaking n brittle now when they were just so nice n strong after using the Nailtiques. I guess I need to buy some more.... But I'd rather buy np! Lol


----------



## liba (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, I wound up hauling nail polish at Ulta today! 'Figured I might as well come in and share the love. 

  Got the whole Orly Surreal collection and CG's Halloween collection (that one is really the best Halloween collection they've ever done), plus the OPIs I'd wanted from San Francisco and a a few Zoyas. Orly and CG was buy 2, get 1 free, which basically lowered the price down to what I'm used to paying online, which is why I went to town.

  Surreal is much nicer in person than in any of the internet photos I've seen. Angel Rain and Purple Poodle are just awesomesauce and truly different and richer than a lot of similar colors out there floating around. Teal Unreal is unexpectedly rich and classy too. I can't wait to fiddle around with Digital Glitter - it's very offbeat and complicated looking.

  I hadn't been really planning on scoring a bunch of CG Halloween, but wow, it's a gorgeous collection. I even really like the black texture. The black, silver, white and copper glitter, Boo-gie Down, is a glamorous and grownup glitter, sort of Glitz 'n Bitz ver. 2.0. It's going to look great over fall colors like copper foil or concrete grey or deep red. The black and gold and purple, plum and copper glitters are extra good versions with lots of textural contrast and the red, blue and green glitter is totally bitchin' - it's going to look crazy out dancing in a club with a digital LED light system….I'm gonna wear it over a neon polish and dance all night!

  I got the emerald green satin Zoya Giovanna. The blurple Neve looked great in the bottle but was more boring swatched, so I skipped it. That bright gold flakie top coat is beautiful, though. Then I got the pale Dove, which I actually don't already own something similar to. Got a 3 piece nail treatment kit in the bargain.

  Of the OPIs I got Peace & Love (of course) Alcatraz Rocks (of course) and In the Cable-Car Pool, which is the perfect wine cream I've been waiting for for a long time - dark but not blackened or brownish and very rich, deep and vibrant - just right for my skin tone. Plus On Her Majesty's Secret Service, which is going to look crazy layered with Sparkling Garbage - got a free top and base coat from getting these four.

  I'm REALLY glad all the local Ulta locations are a pain in the butt for me to get to, because this was a ridiculous pile 'o polish for me, the Picky Polish Party Pooper! I'm gonna take off my current mani (Orly Rose Pixel, which is totally glam) and get to testing it all out!!!!! Gonna have lots of polish WORK to do.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 28, 2013)

i just mad my list for cbl restock/launch tomorrow, i really need to trim it down! Between RiRi and this, Im going broke!


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's a spin on the phrase "for the thrill of it." The collection is inspired by textiles and clothing materials. Twill is a type of fabric with a distinct diagonal pattern.


  I ordered one of the Sally Fuzzies and really liked the way they had yarn/knitting related names!


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2013)

liba said:


> Well, I wound up hauling nail polish at Ulta today! 'Figured I might as well come in and share the love.
> 
> Got the whole *Orly Surreal collection* and *CG's Halloween collection* (that one is really the best Halloween collection they've ever done), plus the OPIs I'd wanted from San Francisco and a a few Zoyas. Orly and CG was buy 2, get 1 free, which basically lowered the price down to what I'm used to paying online, which is why I went to town.
> 
> ...


  I think you have to layer SP to get the full potential, also it needs a strong light -> awesome!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice picks! You got OHMSS, too! It's lovely as well as Giovanna. I also ordered the black-gold glitter from CG Halloween and half of the Surreal collection this week!   I think you have to layer SP to get the full potential, also it needs a strong light -> awesome!


  Any suggestions for layering, MRV? I layered it over a Sinful Color minty colour. It's quite nice in the sun though!  In other news, we bought our wedding rings today!!! 6 weeks to go...


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> In other news, we bought our wedding rings today!!! 6 weeks to go...


  I mean 2-3 layers of SG itself.






​


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> In other news, we bought our wedding rings today!!! 6 weeks to go...


  So exciting! Where did the time go? That 6 weeks will be here before you know it. Did you pick a polish to go with your outfit? And sorry about the job. I'm going through the same thing when it seems like you're a perfect fit, but you don't get it. I see it as something better is coming along.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome haul! I need some True Blood, too!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your interview. Hope you will get other opportunities soon.
> ...


  I don't remember how the preorder went when I ordered last time. I just treat it like a normal restock and grab everything I want as quickly as I can to be on the safe side.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 28, 2013)

stalking llarowe now! is the site slower than usual? maybe i should reset the router!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

liba said:


> Well, I wound up hauling nail polish at Ulta today! 'Figured I might as well come in and share the love.
> 
> Got the whole Orly Surreal collection and CG's Halloween collection (that one is really the best Halloween collection they've ever done), plus the OPIs I'd wanted from San Francisco and a a few Zoyas. Orly and CG was buy 2, get 1 free, which basically lowered the price down to what I'm used to paying online, which is why I went to town.
> 
> ...


  That sounds like a great haul! There are times when I have to force myself not to go to Ulta because of all their great sales and reward points. Don't forget to combine their B2G1 sale with their $3.50 off coupon for even more savings.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> stalking llarowe now! is the site slower than usual? maybe i should reset the router!


  It always slows done a bit during a restock. Too many people on the site at once.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> stalking llarowe now! is the site slower than usual? maybe i should reset the router!


  It is hideously slow for me right now.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

same here. it has never been this slow for me. im trying to add the new emerald holo. i think my cart is going to expire.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm gonna check out before the site crashes. Don't want to lose Beat It!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

Ugh, managed to check out before losing my basket. Phew!


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, it was almost like the bad old days! I had a blank up to about 10 past - no chance getting Beat It. I got a few though: Gizmo, Good Fortune, Gizzards & Lizards and Dirty Diana.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

that was awful it took me 52 minutes to get beat it. my cart expired once. i had to let the first one expire instead of checking out cause i had $500 in it hahaha just clicked add and resfresh so many times!  i didnt even know what was in it and  it wouldnt let me into check out. 

  i still want 2 of the new colors. but they are sold out. i thought the new colors were in the Pre-order part. why are they Sold out???

  anyways i got:

  Dirty Diana
  Beat it 
  Gizzards & Lizards 
  Unorthodox Annie


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> that was awful it took me 52 minutes to get beat it. my cart expired once. i had to let the first one expire instead of checking out cause i had $500 in it hahaha just clicked add and resfresh so many times!  i didnt even know what was in it and  it wouldnt let me into check out.
> 
> i still want 2 of the new colors. but they are sold out. i thought the new colors were in the Pre-order part. why are they Sold out???
> 
> ...


  I could not get beat it before it was sold out! I got gizmo, dirty diana, in the navy, tank top and flops, unorthodox annie and gizzards and lizards


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I could not get beat it before it was sold out! I got gizmo, dirty diana, in the navy, tank top and flops, unorthodox annie and gizzards and lizards


  keep trying for beat it girls. some seem to be Sold out and then available again. i just read that she is going to be adding orders like, crap i forgot the word. like only charging shipping once. 

  You both got some nice ones.  huh im still thinking aboutt tank top flip flops and the girl on fire ones. 

  im gonna wait to see if i can get the monkey see, monkey do and the precious metal?


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> *keep trying for beat it girls.* some seem to be Sold out and then available again. i just read that she is going to be adding orders like, crap i forgot the word. *like only charging shipping once.*
> 
> You both got some nice ones.  huh im still thinking aboutt tank top flip flops and the girl on fire ones.
> 
> im gonna wait to see if i can get the monkey see, monkey do and the precious metal?


  I got it!! YIKES! That's what I neeeed!

  I had the girl's on fire in my first cart but I let it go.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

It seems I was the lucky one today, managed to get everything I wanted incl. Beat It, I Need A Holo-day, and a lot of the new ones (went back for 5 more after she said everything was still in stock), as well as 2 Darling Divas and 3 Different Dimensions that were restocked on Thursday. Job done!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow that was a pain lol!! I got everything in my cart site was hella slow the Internet was lagging at my work and my break was over right when it launched!  It was hella busy in the restaurant and then my phone died.  But when I went to check out they both were still there and I used my reward points and saved a few bucks. I got Beat It and Tanktops and Flipflops.   Reminded me of the enchanted restocks lol.  Speaking of , since I am on a EP group on fb and have lots of those girls on my IG it really kinda irritates me that alot of them buy it even if they don't want it only to swap it. Someone who really wanted it misses out and also they have like backups of so many colors its not even funny. ;( guess that just the jealousy coming out n me I dunno lol   Anywho, gonna catch up in the thread lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay ladies I just did a mani with whats called lux vevlet dust.i have a question do I used a clear top over it for shine And would a top coat mess up the effect of the polish.or should I leave it [email protected] never mind lol I just watched a Video on this no top coat needed


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

My 14th Sept Llarowe order arrived today. Despite all the pretties in the package and the big order I placed today I'm very sad, I managed to crash my lovely little car (Honda Jazz, beautiful slightly purply blue) and it's pretty badly smashed up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Luckily I'm fine, and more importantly so is my little boy who was in the car with me as well. It was just one of those things, couldn't stop in time when somebody braked suddenly in front of me, the bonnet and the front of my car is pretty badly damaged, although my hubby says the engine looked fine and he reckons it can be fixed. Really hope so, only got it in December last year and I love it so much. Just look at it (and the colour is even prettier IRL):





  Anyway, I'm fine, my little boy's fine, and that's what matters most. I couldn't bear the thought of something happening to him.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My 14th Sept Llarowe order arrived today. Despite all the pretties in the package and the big order I placed today I'm very sad, I managed to crash my lovely little car (Honda Jazz, beautiful slightly purply blue) and it's pretty badly smashed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry about your car. im just glad you and your boy are fine. go rest and feel better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but please when you come back do tell me which other 5 CbL you got.  
  lets hope your husband is right and the car can be fixed with no other problems.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Okay ladies I just did a mani with whats called lux vevlet dust.i have a question do I used a clear top over it for shine And would a top coat mess up the effect of the polish.or should I leave it [email protected] never mind lol I just watched a Video on this no top coat needed


  im no help. i have never done a velvet mani. would love to see pics of yours tho.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

i still havent check out with Girl on fire and tank tops.

  i feel like girl on fire is going to be like Crowstoes One Tricky Pony, i hate that pony LOL but then i feel like its going to be Wayy Better because of the LLarowe Formula. 

  *also The monkey see, monkey and precious metal are completely sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  im just glad they are new. and i can catch them in the next restock.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Sorry about your car. im just glad you and your boy are fine. go rest and feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All in all I got 13 Llarowes, Beat It, I Need a Holo-Day, The Bald and the Beautiful, All Bidness, Gizzards & Lizards, Monkey See, Monkey Do, That's a Fact Jack, Unorthodox Annie, Y U All Up In My Grill, Tequila IV, Rednecks & Rubies, Bubs Don't Make Bubbas, Beam Me UP Scotty.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh and I've come up a really good way of securing polish you want. Add everything to your wishlist and once things become available to just click on everything on your wishlist as quickly as you can. That is how I managed to get everything I wanted.


----------



## Naynadine (Sep 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My 14th Sept Llarowe order arrived today. Despite all the pretties in the package and the big order I placed today I'm very sad, I managed to crash my lovely little car (Honda Jazz, beautiful slightly purply blue) and it's pretty badly smashed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad you and your boy are fine. Hopefully your lovely car can be fixed.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I've come up a really good way of securing polish you want. Add everything to your wishlist and once things become available to just click on everything on your wishlist as quickly as you can. That is how I managed to get everything I wanted.


  ill doo that. i clicked the main page listings soo many times that i had $500 in my cart the first time ahahhahaha then it expired. it would have been hell trying to take stuff out.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2013)

kimibos said:


> you did good!!  i just went back and got All Bidness, flip flops, and girl on fire. since the next restock is in 5-6 weeks.
> 
> ill doo that. i clicked the main page listings soo many times that i had $500 in my cart the first time ahahhahaha then it expired. it would have been hell trying to take stuff out.


  Shame they don't stock Enchanted anymore, I reckon I could finally score with my new system, hahaha! Hurray for the extra 3 polishes you've managed to pick up!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My 14th Sept Llarowe order arrived today. Despite all the pretties in the package and the big order I placed today I'm very sad, I managed to crash my lovely little car (Honda Jazz, beautiful slightly purply blue) and it's pretty badly smashed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh my goodness! So glad both of you are fine. You're right, that's most important. Your car can be fixed or replaced.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I've come up a really good way of securing polish you want. Add everything to your wishlist and once things become available to just click on everything on your wishlist as quickly as you can. That is how I managed to get everything I wanted.


  That's basically what I do.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 28, 2013)

I scored the colors on my list. I budgeted to get 6 new and 6 retired colors, but decided to get an extra retired color at the last minute.

  Colors by Llarowe


Gizzards & Lizards 
Unorthodox Annie 
That's a Fact, Jack! 
All Bidness 
Rednecks & Rubies 
Strega 	
Angels Sing 	
Her Eyes Shined 	
Sparkles are a Girl's Best Friend 	
The Devil Wears Polish 	
Melon Wine 	
Purple Rain 	
Bad 
 
Monkey See, Monkey Do is the only one I didn't grab from my original list. I clicked on it and thought it was added to my cart, but it wasn't. I got All Bidness in its place. I want to get Tequila IV and Precious Metal in the next restock. Didn't realize I even wanted them until after they sold out. I want to see how Beam Me Up Scotty looks on real nails before I get it. I may also pick up Bubs Don't Make Bubbas, Leather & Lace, and the 3 jellies, but I'm undecided about them.

For those of you that missed Beat It, you have one more chance. Llarowe said that she has enough pigment to make one more batch.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Sep 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Shame they don't stock Enchanted anymore, I reckon I could finally score with my new system, hahaha! Hurray for the extra 3 polishes you've managed to pick up!


  I tried that system too the first time, but for me it didn't work with Enchanted. I'm sorry about your car, but luckily you and your little boy are fine. I hope your car can be fixed, the colour is indeed lovely.


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 29, 2013)

Ohhh shit *Anitacska, *that's terrible. Glad you guys are OK, that's my nightmare being in a crash with the boys


----------



## Honi (Sep 29, 2013)

Anitacska, that is so terrible! I am so glad you are all okay, cars can be replaced as you said.

  On another note, here's my mani of today.  Emerald Crush from Isadora


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Luckily we are both fine, although I have a bit of a bruise on my left knee, a slight ache in the back of my neck and my chest is a bit sore where the seat belt was, but otherwise I'm fine and my little boy is 100% well. I won't find out about the car for a few days, I've yet to ring my insurers as they're closed over the weekend, but I'll phone up tomorrow. Worst case scenario is that it's a write off, and the insurance pays for a new one. I told my hubby that I want the exact same model and colour, and want to keep my number plate (it's pretty cool).

  In other news, I've managed to take pictures of my Llarowe order and also my current mani which is Layla Red Taboo. It's very pretty, but it's not red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, it's not as holo as I remembered some of my other Laylas, but maybe it's because of the topcoat? It's still really nice though. The Naild It polishes are lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2013)

Mei Mei has posted this on Facebook about the next Enchanted Restock:

Hi! The next restock of Enchanted Polish will be available before mid of October. In order to avoid massive jam of website traffic, the exact launch date and time will not be announced. Up In Smoke is supposed to make a comeback but due to some unexpected reason, it has to be postponed until further notice. Sorry about it. Anyway, I have a good news for you! A new exclusive holo is born and will be available with the restock. As usual, it will be limited to 1 bottle per color for Enchanted's order. Thanks for your kind understanding and patience. Love you all 

  Eek, I'm going to have to keep checking every day / several times a day to try and score something.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My 14th Sept Llarowe order arrived today. Despite all the pretties in the package and the big order I placed today I'm very sad, I managed to crash my lovely little car (Honda Jazz, beautiful slightly purply blue) and it's pretty badly smashed up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *For God's sake I hope you all are safe and sound. *


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Mei Mei has posted this on Facebook about the next Enchanted Restock:
> 
> Hi! The next restock of Enchanted Polish will be available before mid of October. In order to avoid massive jam of website traffic, the exact launch date and time will not be announced. Up In Smoke is supposed to make a comeback but due to some unexpected reason, it has to be postponed until further notice. Sorry about it. Anyway, I have a good news for you! A new exclusive holo is born and will be available with the restock. As usual, it will be limited to 1 bottle per color for Enchanted's order. Thanks for your kind understanding and patience. Love you all
> 
> Eek, I'm going to have to keep checking every day / several times a day to try and score something.


  Buggers. I really dislike the open ended restocks. I much prefer the restocks that let you know the day, but gives you a time frame for the restock instead of an exact time. It gives everyone a better chance and doesn't crash the site. Plus you can at least adjust your schedule for the day.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I was so excited when my nails grew back, so i ordered stuff from Llarowe (which i listed a while ago) and did several manicures. I continue with Dior Creme Abricot daily, so hangnails are gone.
> 
> But now my nails are brittle, and chipping and breaking - not sure why. Normally my nails are too soft, bendy, and peel in layers. I've been taking a Glucosamine - Condroitin supplement for several months. And recently i started taking a Calcium - Magnesium supplement regularly. I don't know if either of these could be contributing. Any suggestions for treatment?


  What are you using for your base and top coats? They could be the culprits. I've been dealing with brittle, peeling nails for months. I switched to a different base and top coat and see a vast improvement. I also stopped using drying drops. I think that maybe the alcohol content in it is too much for my nails to handle and dried them out. Some fast drying top coats can have the same effect.

  I've been filing down and clipping off the dried, cracked tips of my nails as they grow out. I have about a third left to grow out. I also slather my nails with the Dior Creme Abricot to moisturize. I can't get enough of that stuff. I need to buy another one very soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2013)

I forgot to mention yesterday that I have Dollish Polish Walker Bait on it's way to me. I love the Walking Dead show so I couldn't resist it. It's a new LE monthly polish that she's going to start doing on a regular basis. The polish is only going to be available until Oct 13. I'm going to pair it with Zombie Flesh and wear them for the Walking Dead season premier. I'm also excited to kick off my Halloween manis on the 1st.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Arrive!! On IG she posted some new Halloween colors too that I want! Those indigo bananas looks awesome too!!


  I hear you. I feel the same way about buying stuff that's taking away from my polish or makeup money, but my reorganizing is making a world of difference! It's so totally worth it. I'm the type where if it's not in front of me or easy to get to, I don't use it. I had my lipsticks stashed in several places, so many of them weren't getting used. My new lipstick container is making things sooooo much better for me. I can see all of my lipsticks that I've organized so far very easily and quickly grab the color I want with no fuss.

  I can also see that I have too many lipsticks. I have the container divided into 6 sections. The 6 sections are organized by color - purple, pink, orange, red, neutral, other (my Mattenes are the other). Each section holds 20 lipsticks with the way I have it organized. That's a total of 120 lipsticks. I was surprised and dismayed to see that the container is nearly full. And that's just for my MAC lipsticks. I haven't even organized my other brands yet. I need to get a 2nd container for them.

  I don't want my MAC lipsticks to expand beyond this container, so I'm going to drastically cut back on my lipstick buying. I see that I have so many very similar shades that it's not even funny. If I feel I must have a new lipstick color, I'm going to have to use up or get rid of another color to make space. And unlike polish, I know that all of these lipsticks will eventually go bad. I would be so mad to have to throw out anything. That would be so much money wasted. It's all fun and games until I have to toss something in the garbage.

  After doing this, I feel like that the money I'm spending to get my stash organized is going to save me so much more money later on because I won't be buying as much as I did before.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hear you. I feel the same way about buying stuff that's taking away from my polish or makeup money, but my reorganizing is making a world of difference! It's so totally worth it. I'm the type where if it's not in front of me or easy to get to, I don't use it. I had my lipsticks stashed in several places, so many of them weren't getting used. My new lipstick container is making things sooooo much better for me. I can see all of my lipsticks that I've organized so far very easily and quickly grab the color I want with no fuss.  I can also see that I have too many lipsticks. I have the container divided into 6 sections. The 6 sections are organized by color - purple, pink, orange, red, neutral, other (my Mattenes are the other). Each section holds 20 lipsticks with the way I have it organized. That's a total of 120 lipsticks. I was surprised and dismayed to see that the container is nearly full. And that's just for my MAC lipsticks. I haven't even organized my other brands yet. I need to get a 2nd container for them.  I don't want my MAC lipsticks to expand beyond this container, so I'm going to drastically cut back on my lipstick buying. I see that I have so many very similar shades that it's not even funny. If I feel I must have a new lipstick color, I'm going to have to use up or get rid of another color to make space. And unlike polish, I know that all of these lipsticks will eventually go bad. I would be so mad to have to throw out anything. That would be so much money wasted. It's all fun and games until I have to toss something in the garbage.  After doing this, I feel like that the money I'm spending to get my stash organized is going to save me so much more money later on because I won't be buying as much as I did before.


 I wish I had more room so that I could buy organizers for my makeup , the polish is manageable right now lol.   My lipstick container is small so I switch up the colors I put inside. I need to use more of my lipsticks and lg. I'm like u if I don't see t I don't use it and I'm pretty lazy most days I just wear BB/CC cream and lipstick lol. A lot of my lipsticks I need with liners and full face tho. I'm trying to use up as much as I can lol.  I'm gonna try really hard to not buy anymore makeup cuz I do not need anything! Except maybe the basics lol. Yesterday my boss asked me to help him find a lavender lipstick for his wife I have him a lit of perm ones that I kno of lol and I showed him my picture I posted on IG of my Mac lipsticks and he's like omg! That is a little excessive girl!  Lol I told him that's only the Mac  lipsticks, not including lg or my other lipsticks lol.  I feel like I'm almost to that point with np too. I have to come up with a plan before next year cuz I def can't keep up with what I already has, why am I still buying more lol. I just remade my wish list at llarowe, so it's all by brand. A lot of the polishes look the same.   When u get ur CBLs can u compare the unorthodox Annie to edm living after midnight if u remember?  As fr as that enchanted restock I wish they would aT least let us Kno the colors they are Gonna have. I need to send u a List lol    Anitacska I'm glad u and your son are both ok! That's scary egging I to an accident! Hopefully you will find out about the car soon it's cute. But replaceable!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hear you. I feel the same way about buying stuff that's taking away from my polish or makeup money, but my reorganizing is making a world of difference! It's so totally worth it. I'm the type where if it's not in front of me or easy to get to, I don't use it. I had my lipsticks stashed in several places, so many of them weren't getting used. My new lipstick container is making things sooooo much better for me. I can see all of my lipsticks that I've organized so far very easily and quickly grab the color I want with no fuss.
> 
> I can also see that I have too many lipsticks. I have the container divided into 6 sections. The 6 sections are organized by color - purple, pink, orange, red, neutral, other (my Mattenes are the other). Each section holds 20 lipsticks with the way I have it organized. That's a total of 120 lipsticks. I was surprised and dismayed to see that the container is nearly full. And that's just for my MAC lipsticks. I haven't even organized my other brands yet. I need to get a 2nd container for them.
> 
> ...


  I'm the same with lipsticks, I made my decision last year to only buy very unique colours, etc., and so far I've done pretty well, I think I've only bought about 20 lipsticks this year which is massive for me since I have around 400 lipsticks! Also stopped buying lipglosses, only bought maybe 4 or 5 this year, most of them only because they came in sets (Butter London). Now if only I could do that with my nail polish purchases too. Trouble with nail polish is that there are just so many colours and glitters and finishes, I still only have very few similar ones with 1200+ polishes. But I really need to set myself a limit and make sure I don't exceed it.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh ya I also tried using the wish list technique when llarowe had enchanteds still and it didn't work   yesterday I couldn't even get to my wish list page! I'm glad most of us ended up with what we wanted I can't wait to get these, I am gonna use one of the ones i have already tonight!! Hmmm but which one lol probably good fortune!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Oh ya I also tried using the wish list technique when llarowe had enchanteds still and it didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was already on my wishlist page before she loaded the stock up, so maybe that's why I was luckier. But it seemed like most of us got what they wanted, I placed a second order quite a while later and a lot of colours were still available then, even Beat It!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I was already on my wishlist page before she loaded the stock up, so maybe that's why I was luckier. But it seemed like most of us got what they wanted, I placed a second order quite a while later and a lot of colours were still available then, even Beat It!


 for the enchanted restock last time I was on my wish list page and they ever showed in stock lol.  I'm glad that it worked for you this time! I believe this is the way to go tho!   I can't wait To get my 2 colors lol


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 29, 2013)

i was on the wishlist page too, but refreshing it too see when its in stock was just too slow, it just kept circling lol...on other news, the skin around my nails are peeling like crazy, i don't even feel like painting my nails today. urrgh i hate it!


----------



## MacNcheese (Sep 29, 2013)

Today's manicure.  I am in a fall mood.    Wet N Wild


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm the same with lipsticks, I made my decision last year to only buy very unique colours, etc., and so far I've done pretty well, I think I've only bought about 20 lipsticks this year which is massive for me since I have around 400 lipsticks! Also stopped buying lipglosses, only bought maybe 4 or 5 this year, most of them only because they came in sets (Butter London). Now if only I could do that with my nail polish purchases too. Trouble with nail polish is that there are just so many colours and glitters and finishes, I still only have very few similar ones with 1200+ polishes. But I really need to set myself a limit and make sure I don't exceed it.


  Dang it. I forgot all about my lipglosses. That means I need a 3rd container. Hmm... I don't really want to do that. I need to think of a different way to store them. I don't have a lot of space either. I have to be careful with my storage choices to maximize my options. I keep my makeup and polish Melmers in my closet. Buying polish is a different story since they don't expire and the color combinations are endless. With makeup, not so much. I think it'll be easier for me to say no to makeup than it will be with polish.

  Sure, Naughty, I'll do the comparison for you. I did a mani today with Enchanted August 2013 and Colors by Llarowe Rare Bear. They're close dupes. Rare Bear is a bit darker. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 29, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Wet N Wild
> 
> 
> 
> ​


  That's a gorgeous color! Love your nails.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh my, I'm glad you and the kiddo are ok, Anitacska. Poor little purple car 






 I got the very last Pretty in Polka at Shoppers! They still had a few of each of the other colours. I also bought L'oreal's the Sparklicious  Current mani is Misa Lime Love (ugh their cap drips. Boo.)  I'm so mad at myself for dropping a token running for the bus ARG! Hope somebody finds it that needs it bad so at least it helps someone. I had too much stuff in my hands, I guess getting 2 frozen pizzas for 66¢ takes out some of the sting.


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 29, 2013)

I love the Lush Lemon Flutter. I also really like the Neutrogena 'Norwegian Formula' hand cream. It's for really dry hands so it suits me (and its really cheap so I keep a tube in all my handbags!).


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 29, 2013)

I was just going to ask about the Dior cuticle cream and see if you guys still love it.  My cuticles look a hot mess right now..


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 29, 2013)

Do you guys get regular manicures? Or do you push your cuticles in yourself? I have no idea how to do it!


----------



## honey on boost (Sep 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Too much to respond to individually. I'll just sum up that everyone's manis and hauls are so drool worthy. I can't get enough of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That holo is amazing! I need to get some of her polishes.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Get the Dior Creme Abricot. It's expensive, but you won't regret it. There's also another cuticle cream that's been recommended in this thread. I think it's Lush Lemon Flutter or something like that. I haven't tried it, but others say it's good.      That's a gorgeous color! Love your nails. :eyelove:


 Im going to check that out! I heard the solar oil and cuticle eraser is really popular too, hav u heard of it?


----------



## MRV (Sep 30, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Wet N Wild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! A bigger L'Oréal bottle? I have not seen those, or any of the latest collections for that matter!


  Mani time. First my previous mani, BL Marbs (I liked the orange cast it has):





  And DL Jewel Heists in green(s)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Glad to hear neither of you were hurt! Your car can always be fixed in a way or another. Hope everything goes fine!   Oh, good! It's after next payday!  A few weeks back I had about 6 bottles of the same polish in my cart because the page was slow and my fingers fast! :haha:    This was already on my list!:cheer: Lovely! And BTW I also got the blue one from the summer collection. The glitter in it is actually duochrome (hope on nails, too?).   Love all of them!   TY for the info! I wish she would be more precise. Stalking 2+ weeks is tiresome.   Lovely nails and mani!   Nice! A bigger L'Oréal bottle? I have not seen those, or any of the latest collections for that matter!   Mani time. First my previous mani, BL Marbs (I liked the orange cast it has):
> 
> And DL Jewel Heists in green(s)


  I think it's the same size as the other L'oreal polishes 11.7ml, the Maybelline bottle is quite small.   I'm loving that green mani


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's zoya tomoko as promised, im terrible at painting so dun judge!


----------



## LastContrast (Sep 30, 2013)

Cute! This is my current mani




  It's Ulta3 showstopper (over black) and so so so sparkly IRL. Will be fab for glitter tips and doesn't need any top coat to dry this super sparkly.

  I hear you all on the makeup organising - my downfall is wandering to the cosmetics counter and going 'OMG I love that lipstick, must have it now' then coming home and realising I have a dupe for it, or even worse I actually already own that exact product but forgot. I actually have an app in for review at apple currently that's going to be kind of a stash spreadsheet with pictures (I aready have it on my phone but waiting to see about selling it in the app store... ) which I developed because of how often this happens to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Physically I tend to organise the makeup into drawers by use mainly so I have my everyday makeup (bb cream, benetint, taupe eyeshadow, black/darker eyeliner, mascara, illuminator, mid-pink lipstick/lip glosses), stage makeup (more vivid pigments, heavier foundations, primers, black pencil eyeliners, crazier false eyelashes), special occasions (meduim weight foundations, pigments, blushers, eyeliners, classier false eyeliners, red lipsticks). It makes sense to me but no one else can find anything. Crazy like fox I am, as the teenager regularly goes on raids of my collections looking for my high end makeup!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I don't mind her borrowing but stuff borrowed without asking me first never seems to come back to me!)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Cute! This is my current mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis! Josephine90, don't worry, nobody will judge you here! My painting skills aren't really great, but I love polish, so I will show off my manis anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2013)

My Rainbow Connection order came this morning. Different Dimension Orion Nebula, (blue) Da Ba Dee, Wish You Were Here.


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If he thinks its cool, thats great! It means he's fine and not in any shock! I swear my hands tremble like crazy when i paint lol, in need of practice I guess, so I need more NP to practice


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 30, 2013)

I have two nail polish racks that are almost full and I was thinking I don't need anymore polishes OR I could maybe buy a smaller  nail polish rack  one that holds like 60 bottles


----------



## Monsy (Sep 30, 2013)

Jason Wu for Lancome





  Rose Boudoir





  Lovered





  Madame Tulipe


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Jason Wu for Lancome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Very neat manis and classy !


----------



## Monsy (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you Dominique


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2013)

Mei Mei posted this on Facebook:

As promised, here's a list of colors for upcoming launch of #enchantedpolish Shipment is not here yet at least for another week  Swatch of the new exclusive shade will be revealed either end of this week or by next week. Thanks again 





  So we can relax for a week. I definitely want to try and get SC, Mr B, SNA, and maybe the new holo.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *lilinah*
> 
> I was so excited when my nails grew back, so i ordered stuff from Llarowe (which i listed a while ago) and did several manicures. I continue with Dior Creme Abricot daily, so hangnails are gone.
> 
> ...


  I've been using OPI ordinary base and top coats. Not using drying drops or any quik-dri formulas.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 30, 2013)

Anitacska, so sorry to hear about your accident. But sooooo glad you and your son are ok.

Maybe you need some nail polish the same color as the car


----------



## liba (Sep 30, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I was so excited when my nails grew back, so i ordered stuff from Llarowe (which i listed a while ago) and did several manicures. I continue with Dior Creme Abricot daily, so hangnails are gone.
> 
> But now my nails are brittle, and chipping and breaking - not sure why. Normally my nails are too soft, bendy, and peel in layers. I've been taking a Glucosamine - Condroitin supplement for several months. And recently i started taking a Calcium - Magnesium supplement regularly. I don't know if either of these could be contributing. Any suggestions for treatment?


  After years of biting my nails, they were really weak and soft for a good year or more. They've gotten very strong in the past 6 months, though. I've mostly made changes in my diet for other reasons, but I wonder if it's been helping my nails - my hair has been growing better too. I added a lot more protein into my diet than I'd been having for years, then I wound up getting properly diagnosed for thyroid issues and digestive imbalances. Had to cut out gluten and all sugars, even from fruit for a while (which made me eat more protein too), plus was put on Vitamin D supplements, due to a huge deficiency, from the thyroid problems. Between the thyroid meds, the new supplements, and a course of meds to get a healthy balance back to my digestive tract, my nails are now like iron - I'm actually kind of amazed.

  Other than that, I do find that using an old dull nail file definitely weakens the edges of my nails, even sometimes leading to a little peeling here and there. Also files that aren't abrasive enough or are too coarse are trouble. The shape you're filing them in also plays into it - square is much weaker than rounded. I file lightly every other day or so, rather than waiting and doing a bigger cutting and filing job less often. None of this is scientific, but I think all of this must be a help.


----------



## jennyap (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi ladies, just back from a 2 week vacation in France, I have sooo much to catch up on! I'm working my way through slowly (down to just 411 unread posts now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) but just wanted to jump in and say, NaughtyP I'm sooo pleased that Prince has been found!


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 30, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Do you guys get regular manicures? Or do you push your cuticles in yourself? I have no idea how to do it!


  Try *Lush Lemon Flutter *or much better oil. I use *L'Occitane crème ultra riche *( 25 % shea butter ) for my hands and cuticles. Dont' cut them, just use specific care, it's much better that way I think.


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 30, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, just back from a 2 week vacation in France, I have sooo much to catch up on! I'm working my way through slowly (down to just 411 unread posts now  ) but just wanted to jump in and say, NaughtyP I'm sooo pleased that Prince has been found!


 thanks Hun!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Sep 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Mei Mei posted this on Facebook:  [COLOR=333333]As promised, here's a list of colors for upcoming launch of [/COLOR][COLOR=3B5998]#enchantedpolish[/COLOR][COLOR=333333] Shipment is not here yet at least for another week [/COLOR][COLOR=333333] Swatch of the new exclusive shade will be revealed either end of this week or by next week. Thanks again [/COLOR]
> 
> So we can relax for a week. I definitely want to try and get SC, Mr B, SNA, and maybe the new holo.


 k want mr b and shrimp!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2013)

Hmm, just saw the swatches and I think I may need the entire Zoya holiday collection. Here: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/09/zoya-holiday-2013-zenith-collection.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 30, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I was just going to ask about the Dior cuticle cream and see if you guys still love it.  My cuticles look a hot mess right now..
> 
> I still love it!
> 
> ...


  I do my manicures myself and prefer it that way. It's not difficult at all. Get yourself some cuticle remover and a wooden cuticle stick. Apply the remover then use the stick to push back your cuticles. If it hurts or feels painful, your pushing too hard. It should never hurt. 

  We can all recommend our favorite cuticle remover. Mine is Deborah Lippmann's. It's very effective and gentle at the same time, but a bit pricey. I don't mind the price because I think it works very well for my nails. I've tried others in the past and they either weren't very good at removing the old skin, or were too harsh.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 30, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im going to check that out! I heard the solar oil and cuticle eraser is really popular too, hav u heard of it?


  I haven't heard of either of those. What are they?

  I went to the mall today and got a sample of Lush Lemon Flutter to compare to the Dior Abricot. I knew Lemon Flutter would be cheaper than the Dior Abricot, but I was still surprised to see it costs $16. Glad I can try out a sample. I'm not really a fan of lemon scents except for in cleaning products. I also picked up samples of 2 hand creams. Helping Hands Hand Lotion and Handy Gurugu Hand Lotion. I've been using the mini lotions from Bath and Body Works, but would prefer something more natural. I did buy the Tiny Hands Hand Serum for the time being. It's a solid moisturizing bar. I need to get something to carry it in, but I like that's it's solid. This is my first time trying any Lush product or going into a Lush store. I don't think it will be my last.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 30, 2013)

Monsy said:


> Jason Wu for Lancome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis. That green is stunning.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 30, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Hi ladies, just back from a 2 week vacation in France, I have sooo much to catch up on! I'm working my way through slowly (down to just 411 unread posts now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 30, 2013)

Takko restock tonight at 8:30pm EST at Takko Lacquer's official website. I'm getting Marie Antoinette and Jimi’s Jacket. I have the other colors already. I hope Llarowe does a Takko restock soon for the 2 colors I'm missing.


----------



## kimibos (Sep 30, 2013)

so Mei mei signatures is not giving a date or hour for the Enchanted restock?? i wonder how is that going to work.
  they should at least give a date.

  as soon as someone finds out, lots of people are going to go to the site, then its going to crash and get crappy. and lots of people are going to bitch about it anyways. so why not just do the restocks as usual??


----------



## kimibos (Sep 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Takko restock tonight at 8:30pm EST at Takko Lacquer's official website. I'm getting Marie Antoinette and Jimi’s Jacket. I have the other colors already. I hope Llarowe does a Takko restock soon for the 2 colors I'm missing.


  i like nirvana but im just going to wait for the LLarowe restock. Good luck with the 2 that you want.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i like nirvana but im just going to wait for the LLarowe restock. Good luck with the 2 that you want.


  Thanks! I got them both. Now I need Muse and Bright Young Things. Those are the only 2 colors that I don't have that have been released in the new square bottles. I hope Llarowe restocks them and more new colors.


----------



## lilinah (Sep 30, 2013)

Naughtyp, i am sooo glad to hear your Prince is back. That is such wonderful news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  -------

  CartoonChic, i was a vegetarian back in the late 1960s and early 1970s. And ever since then, even though i eat almost anything, i generally only ate meat a couple times a week. My local cafe has fantastic grass-fed, succulent beef burgers and in the past year i've gotten to the point where i eat them a few times a week. I noticed my nails were stronger after i increased the protein in my diet. That's why the chipping was such a surprise.

  I asked here because i wondered if anyone had heard of glucosamine or cal-mag making nails brittle. I'll keep blundering along. Does anyone use the Butter London Horse Power Nail Fertilizer? I'm willing to pay a little extra for something that works.

  I probably have some Nailteques #2 at home. I was concerned about the Tosylamide/ Formaldehyde Resin in it, but that seems to have a lower toxicity than regular Formaldehyde..


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 30, 2013)

illamasqua is having a secret sale. tons of nail polish, all you need to do is create an account!


----------



## josephine90 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Try *Lush Lemon Flutter *or much better oil. I use *L'Occitane crème ultra riche *( 25 % shea butter ) for my hands and cuticles. Dont' cut them, just use specific care, it's much better that way I think.


  I only cut when I see a skin hanging out and it hurts, definitely will look those up!


----------



## Honi (Sep 30, 2013)

Cnd Solar oil and Cnd Cuticle eraser are amazing! I keep a small bottle in my purse and use while waiting for the train. Instant pick-me-up for nails


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> illamasqua is having a secret sale. tons of nail polish, all you need to do is create an account!


  Yeah, they have great polish but last I heard they couldn't send it out? because it comes from the UK and royal mail won't ship any nail polish.

  (Extra annoyingly they actually make the polish in Australia... but I can't get from their online store as it only ships for retail out of the UK).


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 1, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Yeah, they have great polish but last I heard they couldn't send it out? because it comes from the UK and royal mail won't ship any nail polish.  (Extra annoyingly they actually make the polish in Australia... but I can't get from their online store as it only ships for retail out of the UK).


 Really? I havent ordered anything from the website directly before, i was just browsing np and came across someone talking about the sale. That sucks! But girls in the uk, go get it!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 1, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Naughtyp, i am sooo glad to hear your Prince is back. That is such wonderful news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I started to take Glucosamine maybe a year ago and haven't noticed a change in my nails, for better or for worse. Blundering along may not be so bad - I think as in skincare, nails and their well-being are a highly individual thing. What is good for me may not work on you at all - and it may change after a while. My nails started to become brittle and weak a few years ago after a time when I had the strongest nails imaginable. Since then, there're times when they are better and when they're worse, but I haven't found the wonder product which makes them strong again. i keep looking though!
  What I found important is to nourish nails after removing polish. I never used to do that because I would immediately apply new polish and wanted the manicure to last, so no hand cream or cuticle butter. I now remove polish in the evening, apply Lush's Lemony Flutter and a good hand cream (I love Lush's Helping Hands!), and after one hour or so I apply a strengthening base coat. That seems to have a positive effect.

  Oh, I had such a romance with Lush a few years ago! I nearly had every product they made at home. Now it's mainly skincare, a few bath bombs now and then.


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2013)

Check out the latest from Essie! Essie does a _sand_... and more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://imabeautygeek.com/2013/09/29/essie-holiday-2013-encrusted-treasures-how-to-use-essie-belugaria/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Check out the latest from Essie! Essie does a _sand_... and more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! This is the first Essie collection that's inspired me, although I will give that black texture polish a miss, it looks like a hot mess!


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Yeah, they have great polish but last I heard they couldn't send it out? because it comes from the UK and royal mail won't ship any nail polish.
> 
> (Extra annoyingly they actually make the polish in Australia... but I can't get from their online store as it only ships for retail out of the UK)
> Originally Posted by *josephine90*
> ...


  They do ship outside the UK (I'm able to order and it's not that expensive either), but the list of countries they are unable to ship to atm is looooong. Australia being amongst them, but not the US I think?


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> illamasqua is having a secret sale. tons of nail polish, all you need to do is create an account!


  Thank you! Pink raindrops is on sale woo hoo!


  They do ship to US but they charge more. Is anyone interested in doing a group buy? I can ship them all out for a few bucks once they get here.  I'm loading my cart now


----------



## Anneri (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Check out the latest from Essie! Essie does a _sand_... and more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wowza!
  I think I want everything but the black textured polish. WOW!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Naughtyp, i am sooo glad to hear your Prince is back. That is such wonderful news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't used Butter London Horse Power Nail Fertilizer, but I think kimibos has. Can't recall her thoughts about it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Its really popular apparently. i ve seen them in a ton of blogs, its by the brand CND and its suppose to be the shampoo and conditioner for you cuticles lol.
> 
> Lush is addicting! Dun get me started on the number of bath bombs I buy every time I go in!
> I ll give it a try, hopefully I would not injure myself! will look up that remover, if it works, I dont mind paying a little more
> ...


  I think I'll check out the CND Solar Oil. The reviews for the CND Cuticle Eraser aren't that great on Ulta. I thought it would be a cuticle remover with that name, but it appears to be a cuticle moisturizer.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I started to take Glucosamine maybe a year ago and haven't noticed a change in my nails, for better or for worse. Blundering along may not be so bad - I think as in skincare, nails and their well-being are a highly individual thing. What is good for me may not work on you at all - and it may change after a while. My nails started to become brittle and weak a few years ago after a time when I had the strongest nails imaginable. Since then, there're times when they are better and when they're worse, but I haven't found the wonder product which makes them strong again. i keep looking though!
> What I found important is to nourish nails after removing polish. I never used to do that because I would immediately apply new polish and wanted the manicure to last, so no hand cream or cuticle butter. I now remove polish in the evening, apply Lush's Lemony Flutter and a good hand cream (I love Lush's Helping Hands!), and after one hour or so I apply a strengthening base coat. That seems to have a positive effect.
> 
> Oh, I had such a romance with Lush a few years ago! I nearly had every product they made at home. Now it's mainly skincare, a few bath bombs now and then.


  I hope I'm not starting a new obsession with Lush. I want to remain sensible about it. Just hand creams and maybe facial masks.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, just saw the swatches and I think I may need the entire Zoya holiday collection. Here: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/09/zoya-holiday-2013-zenith-collection.html
> 
> I really like Dream and Payton. I'll be putting those on my list and order them with some of the pixie colors I've been eyeing.
> 
> ...


  I do them myself. I Use sally hansen cuticle remover and GENTLY push them back then I rub off any excess cuticles and trim if needed. I don't trim off the entire cuticle just areas where I have a little piece of skin hanging.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! The L'Oréal bottles I have are about 5ml?
> 
> 
> It looks nice on you!
> ...


  That's good your cuticles are in such great condition. I use cuticle remover anyway as part of my regular mani routine whether I need to use it or not. I think it's habit. I do have Flamingo, but I want to get another bottle.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Thank you! Pink raindrops is on sale woo hoo!
> 
> 
> They do ship to US but they charge more. Is anyone interested in doing a group buy? I can ship them all out for a few bucks once they get here.  I'm loading my cart now


  What's the sale look like? Is it all polish colors or certain shades? I don't want to make an account to see.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! The L'Oréal bottles I have are about 5ml?
> 
> 
> It looks nice on you!
> ...


  wow 5ml? that's tiny! the other 2 L'Oreals I have are 11.7ml as well. I finally took the packing tape off of all my little boxes of nail polish and replaced it with the blue painter tape so I can get at them easier until I figure out a real storage solution. I hope some of them fit in that little drawered furniture thingy my dad & his GF have for me.

  ugh I went into my kitchen this morning to find the bowls in the sink with water in them full of rusty iron bits and the sink was covered in rust too. So my poor rusty Corelle and my sink had to be scrubbed with Cerama-Bryte. yay! I got the rust off the bowls and the sink but my table knife's handle is not so lucky, not sure if I can clean that with something else(Autosol maybe?). This week is not going so good in some respects... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hands look wrecked now *slathers hands in cream* I'll have to remove this messed up polish later.


----------



## Honi (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think I'll check out the CND Solar Oil. The reviews for the CND Cuticle Eraser aren't that great on Ulta. I thought it would be a cuticle remover with that name, but it appears to be a cuticle moisturizer.


 I leave it on my nails for 10-15 mins, push down my cuticles and then scrub them with a nailbrush before washing my hands with soap. Removes all the drieness. Def not a moisturizer, but maybe they didnt leave it on long enough?


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What's the sale look like? Is it all polish colors or certain shades? I don't want to make an account to see.


  Here's the 5gbp sale there's also a 7.50gbp that includes foundations


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! The L'Oréal bottles I have are about 5ml?
> 
> 
> It looks nice on you!
> ...


  Yes, they are all circles, although Wish You Were Here also has smaller squares. 

  I would like to pick up a few Enchanteds, but none of them are "must haves", I will live if I don't manage to get them.

  Here's my Harlow & Co. order from last week, KBShimmer fall polishes. 




  I especially love Teal Another Tail (3rd one from the left). 

  This is my current mani, DDP Roller Girl. This isn't one of my favourites, was pretty tricky to apply, very sheer and pulled a lot, but after 3 coats it looks okay. It's quite unique, but I'm still not very keen on it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Here's the 5gbp sale there's also a 7.50gbp that includes foundations


  So only about $8?! I'm in for a few shades. I'd like Elope, Force, Grab, Gamma. Just shoot me a PM with a details. I have to run out and wont be able to reply back for a few hours.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

Honi said:


> I leave it on my nails for 10-15 mins, push down my cuticles and then scrub them with a nailbrush before washing my hands with soap. Removes all the drieness. Def not a moisturizer, but maybe they didnt leave it on long enough?


  Oh, I see. That was probably the case then.


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, they are all circles, although Wish You Were Here also has smaller squares.
> 
> I would like to pick up a few Enchanteds, but none of them are "must haves", I will live if I don't manage to get them.
> 
> ...


  Love that KBS teal, too! I picked up 2 polishes from their summer collection, and really liked the formula of one of them. Hopefully I can get this teal too, but I just did not see much else interesting from them so I did not order.

  Maybe it would be nicer over a black polish?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's the rest of my previous haul pics.






*Colors by Llarowe*
  Row 1: Behead the Drama Queen!; Fresh Cut Grass; Gizmo; Young Grasshoppa; Zipper; Good Fortune; Thriller; Trouble; Rare Bear; In the Navy; The Bald & The Beautiful (shimmer)
  Row 2: Smooth Criminal; This Girl is on Fire...Help!; True Colors; Tank Tops & Flip Flops; Dirty Diana; Shy-Ann; The Bald & The Beautiful (glitter); Little Red Corvette; Vamp; Billy Jean
  Row 3: Ebony and Emeralds; Burnt Sugar; Black Gold, Texas Tea; Beat It






*Dior:* (Row 1) Abricot 236; Sunnies 448; Tie & Dye 858; Creoles 678; (Row 2) Galaxie 992; Destin 382; Mystic Magnetics






*CrowsToes:* Absolum - your potions master; Maxxed Out; *Darling Diva:* Flash; We Are the Champions; We Will Rock You






*A England:* The Knight; The Shield; Bridal Veil


  I think that's it. Or at least all that I can remember. Now I'm just waiting for my new hauls to arrive.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> You made me push the button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My skin chaps when the weather gets colder. No matter how much I moisturize, it's just unavoidable. I's hard to open doors because the door knobs get slippery.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Check out the latest from Essie! Essie does a _sand_... and more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow!!! Never thought I'd say this about an essie collection, especially not about glitters, but I kinda want them all, except Peak of Chic. Definitely an interesting collection!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh that looks classy ! Thank you for posting !


----------



## lilinah (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *CartoonChic* 


I hope I'm not starting a new obsession with Lush. I want to remain sensible about it. Just hand creams and maybe facial masks.


  Just wait until you try the bath bombs, the bubble bars, the bath melts, the bath gels, the soaps, the shower scrubs, the massage bars, the body creams, the shampoo bars, the conditioners, the special holiday limited edition stuff...

  Who, me? LUSH much? Hah!

  I'm trying not to go into my local LUSH because i have boxes of stuff i haven't gotten through yet!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm so excited to share this! I'm still working on my polish drawers, but I've finished organizing my lipsticks and lip pencils. Those are my new containers sitting on top of my polish drawers. This is in my closet as I don't have a lot of space to work with, so I have to be as space efficient as possible. There's still polish sitting on top of one of the drawer units while I figure out how to organize them.






  MAC lipstick box. 6 main compartments divided by color. Each compartment holds 20 lipsticks.



 




  Other brand lipstick drawer - Chanel, YSL, NARS, Revlon, and OCC Liptars. I haven't really worn any of these lipsticks since winter because they were stashed away in different boxes from my MAC lipsticks. Out of sight, out of mind. No more! I actually have 35 Revlon lipsticks, but I don't want more than 1 compartment for them. So I went through and picked the 20 colors I like the most. I'm giving the 15 I didn't choose to my daughter. It was so hard to go in and remove from my stash, but I'm determined to not grow beyond these 2 containers for my lipsticks. If a section is full, I'll have to go in and remove a color before adding a new one. And now I'm forced to be really picky if I want to buy a color or not.






  Here's the bag I was using to store my lipsticks before. This is only MAC and Revlon. You can see the overflow with MAC lipsticks happening at the time I took this pic months ago. My other lipsticks were kept in various random boxes.






  Here are some of my polish drawers. Each drawer can hold about 100 polishes. I can arrange the drawer organizers in any way that I see fit.



 

 





 





  That's what I've done so far. I still need to figure out what to do with my lipglosses. I don't want a 3rd container, so I need to think of something else to do. I've been storing all of my glosses in 2 ziplock bags. I was looking for one bag yesterday and can't find it. I'm tired of losing stuff. I also have to figure out how I want to organize my eye makeup and blush. I haven't even attempted to start yet.

  I bought the large men's shoe box with the shoe box dividers and the white drawer organizers from The Container Store. I originally bought the white drawer organizers to better organize my polish. They're perfect because all I have to do is break off the little pieces to fit the size I need. I then used the smaller broken pieces to organize my lipsticks in the shoe box. I got the smaller 5 pack version. As I've said before, I was going to use the acrylic shoe box for my overflow polishes, but bought another drawer unit instead because it could store more. The shoe box can hold about 60 polishes.

  Here's a link I posted before showing the boxes storing polish. The blogger ordered her containers from a different store.

http://www.fabfatale.com/2012/08/nail-polish-storage-cubes/


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Just wait until you try the bath bombs, the bubble bars, the bath melts, the bath gels, the soaps, the shower scrubs, the massage bars, the body creams, the shampoo bars, the conditioners, the special holiday limited edition stuff...
> 
> Who, me? LUSH much? Hah!
> 
> I'm trying not to go into my local LUSH because i have boxes of stuff i haven't gotten through yet!


  Noooooo! Lol! You're really trying to tempt me.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited to share this! I'm still working on my polish drawers, but I've finished organizing my lipsticks and lip pencils. Those are my new containers sitting on top of my polish drawers. This is in my closet as I don't have a lot of space to work with, so I have to be as space efficient as possible. There's still polish sitting on top of one of the drawer units while I figure out how to organize them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *CC *









 GREAT COLLECTION AND STORAGE, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again lol


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited to share this! I'm still working on my polish drawers, but I've finished organizing my lipsticks and lip pencils. Those are my new containers sitting on top of my polish drawers. This is in my closet as I don't have a lot of space to work with, so I have to be as space efficient as possible. There's still polish sitting on top of one of the drawer units while I figure out how to organize them.
> 
> MAC lipstick box. 6 main compartments divided by color. Each compartment holds 20 lipsticks.
> 
> ...


 Awesome storage! I need to start organizing my stuff as well, my vanity is beyond messy! Im currently using a desk as a vanity, it does not have any drawers, so i have 2 five drawer muji filled up with makeup but i have no place for palettes so its just lying around cluttering the desk. All my eyeliners and lipliners are stored in a bag, so i dun bother to use them much either, maybe i should place them in a cup? Im considering getting the melmer to store my nail stuff and the palettes but i dunno where to keep the melmer, the desk is cluttered as it is, and it would look weird with my 2 muji stacked on the desk already. Maybe under the desk? Lol


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited to share this! I'm still working on my polish drawers, but I've finished organizing my lipsticks and lip pencils. Those are my new containers sitting on top of my polish drawers. This is in my closet as I don't have a lot of space to work with, so I have to be as space efficient as possible. There's still polish sitting on top of one of the drawer units while I figure out how to organize them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it! Really wish I had more room to organise my stash, it's massive and mostly hidden away in boxes and bags, so I find it very difficult to find anything. I have a catalogue, but often I don't have the time to start searching for something, plus it's like a landslide in there, box on top of box, on top of bag, etc. 

  My daughters are only 12 and 9, but I have given them a few nail polishes, plus they have loads of Claire's ones already as well. I'm planning on giving my eldest some of my make up when she's older, but not for another 2-3 years. That should help a bit with my storage problems. I'm also trying to sell some of my back ups and stuff I don't use. Anyway... 

  This week I'm just really enjoying receiving packages and not spending money. It's Christmas every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still expecting 2 (3) orders from Llarowe and one from Dance Legend. I'm also going to enjoy using my new polishes, I've already picked a few to try over the next week.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 1, 2013)

Great collection CC! im glad you're happy with your new storage! i was going to show you how i store my lipsticks but nevermind you got your way already  

  As for Lush, i like some of their stuff but i have some issues with the brand. especially their non-sense price hikes just like mac. and all the hype. too.

  the lemony flutter is ok, a little bit too greasy. when i had it i used it right before a mani/pedi to soften the cuticles. no way i can sleep with that stuff on. the smell is too strong. then they raised it to $16 so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i never got it again. maybe im lucky with my nails cause even if i dont do anything they grow and look ok. so there is no way im paying that much for a cuticle cream or any other nail product.  

  i do love their Twilight Shower Gel and snow globe soap. and i horded those like crazy last year. i would recommend you to save your money and wait for Dec 26th. when they have buy one get one FREE of their Holiday stuff. like soaps, bath bombs. gels. trust me that sale is good! 
  also if you want gels, philosophy always has sales, i cant wait to see what their are going to have for the holidays!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

Enchanted Polish August 2013 (middle, ring)
  Colors by Llarowe Rare Bear (pointer, pinky, thumb)





  I had to trim my nails a bit to get rid of some of the brittle tips. They look uneven in this pic so I need to go back and file some more. I need to change my mani today to start my Halloween nails, but I'm out of polish remover. I'm making a run to Ulta.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 1, 2013)

^^Those white drawer organizers are genius, I haven't seen anything like that before.
  I just bought my forst muji acrylic organizers, not for polish but makeup. They're really great and worth the money.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Enchanted Polish August 2013 (middle, ring)
> Colors by Llarowe Rare Bear (pointer, pinky, thumb)
> 
> 
> ...


  I much prefer Rare Bear and am now kinda glad I never had the chance to get August 2013. Wonder what happened to September though... We must be due a restock again soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

Naynadine [URL="http://www.specktra.net/t/181507/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand/11700#post_2473426 said:
			
		

> [/URL]
> ^^Those white drawer organizers are genius, I haven't seen anything like that before.
> I just bought my forst muji acrylic organizers, not for polish but makeup. They're really great and worth the money.
> 
> ...


  I agree. I think a restock is going to happen very soon. I'm going to guess maybe this upcoming Sunday. She seems to be a month behind since there wasn't a restock in August.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Great collection CC! im glad you're happy with your new storage! i was going to show you how i store my lipsticks but nevermind you got your way already
> 
> As for Lush, i like some of their stuff but i have some issues with the brand. especially their non-sense price hikes just like mac. and all the hype. too.
> 
> ...


  Thanks! How do you store your lipsticks? I'd still like to know. I love seeing how others organize and store things. I may be able to use your method for something else.

  My nails always seem to grow even when they're brittle. However, they break easily when they're in poor condition, so I don't retain the growth. I'm prone to have dry skin and I wash my hands frequently, so I definitely need extra moisturizing. I used the Lemon Flutter this morning. It feels lighter to me than the Dior Abricot and seems to moisturize well. I can see myself using it in the morning for day use, and the Dior Abricot at night. But the lemon scent may be an issue for me. How much did it cost before? The container seems very big to me, so I thought that's why it's $16.

  Thanks for the tip! If I like anything after I'm finished sampling it, I'll wait for the sale to buy it. I don't think I'm going to get the Handy Gurugu lotion anymore. I like how it does well to moisturize my hands, but the earthy scent is distracting to me and I didn't know the product has parabens. I'm not completely against using some parabens in my products, but I was aiming for something purely natural.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have a vanity. No room for it. But I'm buying pieces now that will work with my future vanity when I have the space to get one. I can't put stuff on the walls either. My liners were all in ziplock bags before I bought the container they're in now. It was annoying trying to pick the color I want. I kept reaching for the same colors. I highly recommend moving them to a cup or some other container so that you can easily see and grab what you want.
> 
> Under the desk could work for the melmer, or next to the desk depending on space. You could also try getting a DVD holder to hold your palettes, or maybe one of those paper/letter holders.
> 
> ...


  I didn't really know which ones to get either, the free shipping was ending so I just very spontaneously picked three different ones. I definitely plan to get more, I'm very happy with how much fits in there. The big one is perfect for MSFs and the smaller one fits blushes, MES and such perfectly. The 3rd one is great as a brush holder.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! How do you store your lipsticks? I'd still like to know. I love seeing how others organize and store things. I may be able to use your method for something else.
> 
> My nails always seem to grow even when they're brittle. However, they break easily when they're in poor condition, so I don't retain the growth. I'm prone to have dry skin and I wash my hands frequently, so I definitely need extra moisturizing. I used the Lemon Flutter this morning. It feels lighter to me than the Dior Abricot and seems to moisturize well. I can see myself using it in the morning for day use, and the Dior Abricot at night. But the lemon scent may be an issue for me. How much did it cost before? The container seems very big to me, so I thought that's why it's $16.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! If I like anything after I'm finished sampling it, I'll wait for the sale to buy it. I don't think I'm going to get the Handy Gurugu lotion anymore. I like how it does well to moisturize my hands, but the earthy scent is distracting to me and I didn't know the product has parabens. I'm not completely against using some parabens in my products, but I was aiming for something purely natural.


  when i got it years ago it was like $9 then it went to $14 and now its $16. worst thing its $10 in the uk. also another tip shopping in the uk site is way better. the prices there are super cheap. even if the shipping is 7-14 pounds, its worth it. i know lush is from the UK but still they have a Canadian factory, so it angers me that they sell so much here in the states, that why not produce some products here, and make prices reasonable. if they didnt have a place in canada i wouldnt complain, but since they do, dont give me that uk made crap. cause you also make it in canada!

  Im amazed that thing has parabens since they claim to be the holy organic natural company. huh i actually dont mind parabens in anything, but i understand your anger. many companies claim to be parabes and sulfates free but they really arent. like philosophy, many youtubers rave about it, and say its natural. natural??? that stuff is less natural than idk a sorry from mac. 

  as you can see i have a love and hate, well more hate relationship with them. i just cant ignore the Holiday Sale!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 1, 2013)

_

 



_
_1.Sparituals (i cant find it and dont know the name, sorry) 2. topped with Libra from Dreamsxoxo.com idk a mini i got in a order. 3.then Elevation El Cap._
_

 

 

_
_Here China Glaze OMG a UFO with the Nfu oh Water base and then KIKO 11 or 400 idk no name. i dont remember having problems with this one but it looks amazing with the aqua base. i got this kiko thanks to a lovely lady in here, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._
_

 _
_my Harlow haul and the Elevation Duo. _
_





 _
_

 

_
_Sorry for the amount of pics, all those Pics are Enchanted Kids! at day and night. _
_

 

_
_the Elevation Duo: Dykh-Tau by itself and then topped with  Dzhangi-Tau_


----------



## kimibos (Oct 1, 2013)

OK I'm back lol. sometimes i have to take a break to baby sit my little brother and/or watch some TV with my mom.
  I'm so glad September is gone and October is here. like i haven't hauled anything this months LOL my goal is to only haul the hare coin collection and Enchanted Polish but only at Harlow or the EP website. 
  Remember i was complaining alot about my hauling last month (sep) and feeling extremely guilty. well it was because my dad gifted me 2 pieces of furniture from the Pier1 Hayworth collection. i still feel bad about all my hauling, so i cant thank my dad enough. i got the lingerie chest for my makeup and the jewelry for some jewelry, makeup and polish haha.


 

 sorry about the box and rest of stuff LOL 
  and here is how i store my lipsticks in the 3rd drawer. first 2 are shadows.



  i have 2 of those cube trays from ebay. they each hold 60 mac lipticks. they dont work with other lipticks. but as you can see most of my lipsticks are mac. i dont know how many i have right now. i refuse to count them. thats why i have them divided by the 2 trays. i do know i have more than 60 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also i have them by finish, sort of cause im not that organized, and some by special packaging. i know that all the ones in the right are mattes in regular packaging tho. and that i have like 7 lippies in my makeup bag. 


this is a drawer from the jewelry chest. in it i have my mac glosses and lancome ones/other brands too. im not a gloss girl. and i have my lipliners and all the wetnwild lippies in a watch tin from fossil. and 2 BB dupes. 
  as for polish. i have an indie drawer. this pic needs to be updated tho.


 

 


  there is a line of hares you cant see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/ zoya, essie, catrice. and mac/ mini essence and some others.and a cat tin LOL im such a cat lady. 



  and a Butter london drawer. with 4 Illa and 2 nars.  

  i still couldnt fit all my OPI, CG CC. in them that would be impossible and a crime. i tried doing it and i think i messed up the last drawer of the lingerie chest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "too heavy, too many, take them out" - said my brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that is my BL drawer now. its kind of hard to open. i feel like calling Pier1 but i know its my fault and there is no way im packing it back. what if my dad just returns it, regrets it. upps nope. ill just push alittle bit harder to close it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the green/teal tray on the bottom has drugstore polishes. like WnW, revlon.

  so thats how i store my lipticks CC and some of my polishes


----------



## MRV (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OK I'm back lol. sometimes i have to take a break to baby sit my little brother and/or watch some TV with my mom.
> I'm so glad September is gone and October is here. like i haven't hauled anything this months LOL my goal is to only haul the hare coin collection and Enchanted Polish but only at Harlow or the EP website.
> Remember i was complaining alot about my hauling last month (sep) and feeling extremely guilty. well it was because my dad gifted me 2 pieces of furniture from the Pier1 Hayworth collection. i still feel bad about all my hauling, so i cant thank my dad enough. i got the lingerie chest for my makeup and the jewelry for some jewelry, makeup and polish haha.
> 
> ...


  OMG, kimibos! You have that Paul&Joe yellow kitten makeup bag! It's my fave for travel! And a Snoopy! I was such a big Snoopy fan - ehm - in the 70's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those furnitures are a really nice gift from you dad. You might need an extra one?


----------



## Honi (Oct 2, 2013)

I looove seing all your storage, my np's are just stuck in two of my bottom drawers of my Malm dresser. Ive been wanting something different but for now they fit nicely, been considering an Alex-dresser though.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Awesome! TY for posting the CbL family pic! Now I can compare the ones I got to other ones.
> 
> 
> You are so organized now! Love those deviders!
> ...


   Whoa, GBP40 is insane! It was on their german site. They had some kind of anniversary so shipping was free when you spend €50.


----------



## MRV (Oct 2, 2013)

^ We don't have Muji here 

  Yesterday I got my Hares




  and put on Test Your Love!




  It makes me think of (whipped) cranberry porridge I have prepared so many times of late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> ^ We don't have Muji here
> 
> Yesterday I got my Hares
> 
> ...


  Great picks on the hares! Test your love is gorgeous.. and cranberry porridge sounds yummy.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 2, 2013)

Since everyone is showing their collection, I figured I'd show mine! Quite a few things have changed since these pics. It's a never ending organizational/redecorating spree around my house. I didn't want to flood the thread with my pics so I put them in the spoiler link below.









  The polishes are on the right hand alex and the makeup and iron etc. on the left.






















  This is inside my vanity drawer

















  Left Alex































  The polishes are on the right hand alex and the makeup and iron etc. on the left.






















  This is inside my vanity drawer

















  Left Alex


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2013)

I love looking at everyone's organisation ideas! Unfortunately mine's a big fat mess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I won't be showing it off anytime soon (ever). 

  No nail mail for me today, but I did pick up some Sally Hansen nailcare stuff in the supermarket incl. cuticle remover, cuticle and nail pen and Maximum Growth base coat/nail strengthener. I've realised that I do very little to protect my nails, I usually change the polish straight away, at most I use some OPI Avoplex and Nail Envy. My nails are in a really bad state, they've always been very weak and bendy, but now they are peeling like crazy, so it was about time I did something about them. I have an underactive thyroid, so that's probably part of the problem, but wearing nail polish all the time and not using any nail care products probably doesn't help either.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 2, 2013)

I saw these Dior polishes on TPF. I really need to get my hands on Malice and Caprice. I already have froufrou and the pink is sheer so that's a no go.

  http://www.kaisobsessions.com/2013/09/dior-backstage-studio-exclusive-nail-vernis-258-rosalba-398-froufrou-501-caprice-801-malice/


----------



## Honi (Oct 2, 2013)

Initial and ongoing thought when trying the new Isadora Wine Crush = HOLY F*** this is gorgeous.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OK I'm back lol. sometimes i have to take a break to baby sit my little brother and/or watch some TV with my mom.
> I'm so glad September is gone and October is here. like i haven't hauled anything this months LOL my goal is to only haul the hare coin collection and Enchanted Polish but only at Harlow or the EP website.
> Remember i was complaining alot about my hauling last month (sep) and feeling extremely guilty. well it was because my dad gifted me 2 pieces of furniture from the Pier1 Hayworth collection. i still feel bad about all my hauling, so i cant thank my dad enough. i got the lingerie chest for my makeup and the jewelry for some jewelry, makeup and polish haha.
> 
> ...


  Nice furniture pieces! I really like your green dresser I see in the reflection too and kitty!. My lingerie chest is full of underwear LOL I'm still working on storage for all my stuff, it's on the back burner until I get some of my other stuff unpacked because I also have lots of clothes and shoes to go with my lots of nail polish and makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of course I never hear the end of this. I need two or so sizes of clothes because due to digestive health issues my size goes up and down pretty regularly and I can't get rid of things and have to buy new ones every year. Jeans are expensive when you're tall!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 2, 2013)

Honi said:


> Initial and ongoing thought when trying the new Isadora Wine Crush = HOLY F*** this is gorgeous.


  Soooo gorgeous! I really have to look into Isadora as a brand.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I love looking at everyone's organisation ideas! Unfortunately mine's a big fat mess.   So I won't be showing it off anytime soon (ever).   No nail mail for me today, but I did pick up some Sally Hansen nailcare stuff in the supermarket incl. cuticle remover, cuticle and nail pen and Maximum Growth base coat/nail strengthener. I've realised that I do very little to protect my nails, I usually change the polish straight away, at most I use some OPI Avoplex and Nail Envy. My nails are in a really bad state, they've always been very weak and bendy, but now they are peeling like crazy, so it was about time I did something about them. I have an underactive thyroid, so that's probably part of the problem, but wearing nail polish all the time and not using any nail care products probably doesn't help either.


 Doesnt opi nail envy and avoplex count as taking care of your nails? I was thinking of getting the nail envy as well to use as a treatment before my base coat, so its insufficient?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the first polish that feels like fall that I've used this year: illamasqua Facet.


----------



## MRV (Oct 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Recipe please?








 It's easy! All you need is water, lingonberries (more common) or cranberries, coarse (with the tiniest grains) wheat flour (or rice one as I used for the non-gluten option) and sugar.

  1. Bring to boil 1 liter of water and 3.5 dl (or a bit more) of berries. Let them boil for 10-15 minutes.
  2. Sieve the berries and put the juice back to kettle. Bring it to boil.
  3. Whisk the flour (1.5-2 dl) into the juice, bring to boil while whisking at times for 10-20 minutes until the flour is 'done' (you can't feel it in your mouth). At this stage the porridge burns quite easily (at least if you add the sugar already now), so I use small coins between the kettle and the plate.
  4. Take the kettle off the plate and mix about 0.75 dl of sugar into the porridge. (Or more if you wish, but the porridge is really not that sweet as it is made of sour berries). You can also add some salt.
  5. Let the porridge cool down (in the fridge until next day is ok).
  6. Take your machine* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and work plenty of air into the porridge for a good while (the lighter pink the better). You can let the porridge rest for some time again as we are aiming to a "special sound" when you spoon the porridge. Et voilà!

  *EDIT: The pic fell off. It should be an electric mixer!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> @Kimibos: I hoarded Twilight too last year! I hope they repromote it this year! Rose Jam is awesome too and they just released it again for Halloween!
> 
> Lovely! Glad you like the Kiko!
> Your storage system is awesome too.
> ...


  yep. they count. i think nail envy can be use as a base coat.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 2, 2013)

CartoonChic, Kimibos and HoneyonBoost- you guys have some nice storage/vanity areas !


----------



## lilinah (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *kimibos* 


Im amazed that thing has parabens since they claim to be the holy organic natural company. huh i actually dont mind parabens in anything, but i understand your anger. many companies claim to be parabes and sulfates free but they really arent. like philosophy, many youtubers rave about it, and say its natural. natural??? that stuff is less natural than idk a sorry from mac.   
  as you can see i have a love and hate, well more hate relationship with them. i just cant ignore the Holiday Sale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  There are -bens in most LUSH products. They don't claim to be wholly natural, but most of their ingredients are. If you look on the website, the natural and organic ingredients are in green, other ingredients in black - and some of those are reasonably harmless, such as bicarbonate of soda, in the bath bombs and some other fizzy products.

  I don't use any of their facial skin lotions on my face anymore because of the fragrance ingredients - don't need to aggravate my rosaea. But i love their shampoos, conditioners, hair treatments, soaps, bath gels, shower scrubs, foot products - well, i could go on and on!

  Yeah, they're not cheap, but it's cool the way they are all labeled with date they were made and a picture of the person who made them. The pots are all made of recycled materials. And they always donate to environmental and social justice organizations, it isn't something they do only once a year like so many other brands.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks Girl!! dont say that.i have to stop my makeup hauling lol i still have an empty drawer tho for holiday purchases hahaah
> when i first got the kitty pouch, i was like OMG its soo small, but i couldnt return it, the kitties are too cute. now i love it. i like the pockets it has for brushes and the ones for lipsticks too. andd I luv Snoopy! i have alot of them but in storage. i have shirts too. like im old but wth i still wear them, and hello kitty ones hahaah
> 
> 
> ...


  That's so neat- a Turquoise and Caicos dresser! I have my old wee dresser from when I was a kid that I'm going to have to refinish at some point. The white oil paint on it is all gross and scratched and yellowed and my Dad is going to build it new legs because the other ones were so tippy and I'm going to put my TV on it in the bedroom. 





  Not sure what colour I'm going to do it, It would be nearly impossible for me to match my bedroom furniture which is Antique Black(mahogany stain with opaque warm black over top, rubbed on edges) I can't get good enough light for pictures of that... This is the lingerie chest in that finish: http://www.durhamfurnitures.com/ind...ge=flypage.tpl&product_id=5812&category_id=83  - they clearly turned up the flash to take pictures...the handles are much darker in person. 

  I don't mind having loads of clothes so much, I mind the complaints from others! LOL If they don't like my Rubbermaid bins, too bad! There's a lot of seasons here in Toronto... gotta be prepared to freeze to death or get heat stroke! The last year was bad for me and all the stress I had trying to find a place to move was not helping and I'm really skinnier than I'd like to be, but I guess I get to wear my favourite old jeans, so I'll enjoy them while I'm here. And of course I was just given pills to help my circulation(raynaud's) and it was a disaster! Had to stop taking them after only a few days. They're not entirely sure what's wrong with me... which is just my luck! I totally know what you mean about being naked - years back I refused to go out and buy pants in a smaller size for a long time thinking as soon as I did I'd gain weight... I finally caved after going to a concert and seeing a photo somebody took of me getting hugged by the singer... them's were bad looking pants LOL had to correct that!

  My Hares are here, pic in next post! I have to do that from my phone.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2013)

Honi said:


> Initial and ongoing thought when trying the new Isadora Wine Crush = HOLY F*** this is gorgeous.
> 
> This is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


  In my case it is insufficient, I need to give my nails some serious TLC, they're in such bad shape. If your nails aren't too bad, Nail Envy is fine, I like it as a base coat, but for me it's not enough. And Avoplex doesn't seem to do much for my cuticle. We'll see how the Sally Hansen stuff fares.

  I have news of the OPI spring collection called Brazil. The page is in Hungarian, but you don't need to understand the text, just look at the pictures. Those 4 new sands are just gorgeous! http://bioarcapolas.blogspot.hu/2013/10/opi-2014-tavaszi-brazil-kollekcio-es.html Happy drooling! I'm off to bed!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Fuzzy* 

  That's so neat- a Turquoise and Caicos dresser! I have my old wee dresser from when I was a kid that I'm going to have to refinish at some point. The white oil paint on it is all gross and scratched and yellowed and my Dad is going to build it new legs because the other ones were so tippy and I'm going to put my TV on it in the bedroom. 
  Not sure what colour I'm going to do it, It would be nearly impossible for me to match my bedroom furniture which is Antique Black(mahogany stain with opaque warm black over top, rubbed on edges) I can't get good enough light for pictures of that... This is the lingerie chest in that finish: http://www.durhamfurnitures.com/ind...ge=flypage.tpl&product_id=5812&category_id=83  - they clearly turned up the flash to take pictures...the handles are much darker in person. 

  I don't mind having loads of clothes so much, I mind the complaints from others! LOL If they don't like my Rubbermaid bins, too bad! There's a lot of seasons here in Toronto... gotta be prepared to freeze to death or get heat stroke! The last year was bad for me and all the stress I had trying to find a place to move was not helping and I'm really skinnier than I'd like to be, but I guess I get to wear my favourite old jeans, so I'll enjoy them while I'm here. And of course I was just given pills to help my circulation(raynaud's) and it was a disaster! Had to stop taking them after only a few days. They're not entirely sure what's wrong with me... which is just my luck! I totally know what you mean about being naked - years back I refused to go out and buy pants in a smaller size for a long time thinking as soon as I did I'd gain weight... I finally caved after going to a concert and seeing a photo somebody took of me getting hugged by the singer... them's were bad looking pants LOL had to correct that!
  My Hares are here, pic in next post! I have to do that from my phone.


  That dresser looks good. i think the legs would be a perfect addition. you could also change the knobs. like there are some that are very cute and artsy.  as for color idk maybe something bright that goes with black? unless you want to change it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one piece at a time of course. haha the lingerie chest look good put your panties somewhere else and get your makeup in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 complaints? same here, i have some clothes on ziplot bags. the good thing is that right now i dont go out much or at all. so i just have everything hidden in the closet in those bags. 
  Sorry about your meds not working, it really sucks when you put, you know some hope into them and then they dont work anymore. its really hard to let go of clothes too. like i bought some free people pants on sale. they dont fit at all, i just cant take them out, not even to give away LOL 

  cant wait for your hares. LLarowe is never going to restock them apparently.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is gorgeous!
> In my case it is insufficient, I need to give my nails some serious TLC, they're in such bad shape. If your nails aren't too bad, Nail Envy is fine, I like it as a base coat, but for me it's not enough. And Avoplex doesn't seem to do much for my cuticle. We'll see how the Sally Hansen stuff fares.
> 
> I have news of the OPI spring collection called Brazil. The page is in Hungarian, but you don't need to understand the text, just look at the pictures. Those 4 new sands are just gorgeous! http://bioarcapolas.blogspot.hu/2013/10/opi-2014-tavaszi-brazil-kollekcio-es.html Happy drooling! I'm off to bed!


  ohh i like some but i like "next stop.. the bikini zone" the most. i dont know abou tthe name


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I didn't really know which ones to get either, the free shipping was ending so I just very spontaneously picked three different ones. I definitely plan to get more, I'm very happy with how much fits in there. The big one is perfect for MSFs and the smaller one fits blushes, MES and such perfectly. The 3rd one is great as a brush holder.


  Thanks for posting. I really like the look of acrylic for my makeup storage. I really like the look of that larger one for my blush and MSF. They're in a cardboard box right now. Looking sad and collecting dust.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  More pretty manis. I love how Kids has multiple personalities.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> OK I'm back lol. sometimes i have to take a break to baby sit my little brother and/or watch some TV with my mom.
> I'm so glad September is gone and October is here. like i haven't hauled anything this months LOL my goal is to only haul the hare coin collection and Enchanted Polish but only at Harlow or the EP website.
> Remember i was complaining alot about my hauling last month (sep) and feeling extremely guilty. well it was because my dad gifted me 2 pieces of furniture from the Pier1 Hayworth collection. i still feel bad about all my hauling, so i cant thank my dad enough. i got the lingerie chest for my makeup and the jewelry for some jewelry, makeup and polish haha.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing this! I remember when duckrodeo posted those ice trays. I think they're a great idea, but I wanted something for all my lipsticks to fit. Regular ice trays are also great for storing eye shadow pots, but I'm not sure if that's how I want to store my shadows yet.

  Your furniture is such a great gift from your dad. That's really cool of him. It's very pretty, too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Just like me! I'm still finishing stuff I have from the hayday of my Lush infatuation a few years ago.
> @CC, don't believe the SAs when they tell you that the face masks can be only stored in the fridge for a week if you want to look into the face masks. I always put them in the freezer and take out portions with a spoon when I want to use them.
> @Kimibos: I hoarded Twilight too last year! I hope they repromote it this year! Rose Jam is awesome too and they just released it again for Halloween!
> 
> ...


  The dividers come in packs of 5. Two packs should be enough for 1 acrylic box the way I organized it. One divider from the pack is 38 segments long. I need 3 vertical dividers that are 9 segments long and 4 horizontal dividers that are 8 segments to make complete one section. I hope all of that makes sense!

  Is there an acrylic version of that muji you posted? That would be perfect for my needs. I want my blush and MSFs to stand upright. I also like the idea of stacking things. I can't expand outward because of space, but I can stack things up.

  That's a great idea about freezing the face masks! I'm light handed with how I use my products and I'm afraid everything would spoil.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> CartoonChic, Kimibos and HoneyonBoost- you guys have some nice storage/vanity areas !


  Thanks!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 2, 2013)

enchanted September. 
http://instagram.com/p/e-glP4IHwg/


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> That dresser looks good. i think the legs would be a perfect addition. you could also change the knobs. like there are some that are very cute and artsy.  as for color idk maybe something bright that goes with black? unless you want to change it all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No I'm going to leave the black pieces, I love them, great quality stuff from that company. I want to put a little desk/vanity situation where I have the white dresser sitting in that photo(in the corner next to the linen closet off to the side of the living room) maybe some short Alex units with a table top.

  I'll have to think about colour... has to go with the green on my bedroom walls- kind of like Essie mint candy apple/MAC in the limelight but a bit greener. I'll see what my dad thinks... he's the artist! 
  I really shouldn't have so much clothes I don't go out so much either, but I have to more now or I wont have any food. Fancy outfit to the grocery store time! haha 

  I was warned the meds could cause nausea(did it ever!) and I expressed some concern over this, but I didn't realize it was gonna irritate my whole digestive tract, ouch. I'm going to have to see if there's something else to try, my feet are so cold and so sore. 

  Really? That's too bad about Hare, I've always bought from the Etsy store. It sounds like NailPolishCanada is interested in carrying them, which would be better for shipping costs for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oops forgot this 





 Peepshow Magique & Washed Ashore


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> enchanted September.
> http://instagram.com/p/e-glP4IHwg/


  She seems to love doing purples for the monthly colors. Releasing that pic also makes me think a restock is going to happen Sunday.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh, I forgot! I'm wearing my first Halloween related mani. Hare Dead Man's Bones with Butter London Billy No Mates. I'll take a pic tomorrow before I do a polish change. I'm going to do kimibos style manis this month and aim to change my polish every 2 days or less. My list of creepy polishes is kind of long.

  I also got my Enchanted Life in Plastic polish today. I'll take a pic of that too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> She seems to love doing purples for the monthly colors. Releasing that pic also makes me think a restock is going to happen Sunday.


  Wait, I'm reading the comments are people are calling the color pink. It looks like a lavender purple to me.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 2, 2013)

CC look at this!!!!

http://nailcandy101.com/launches-butter-london-the-illusionists-holiday-2013-collection/

  i want the petrol over coat. it looks just like knackered in the pics but it most be different and then the holo top coat, it probably wont be really holo but still. i like the sets they have too like with flakies. i must have those flakies! and then for naughtyp they are having Minis in sets!!! ulta has them already up
  also Beauty.com has the illusionists collection already.

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2013/09/holiday-fashion-size-set.html
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80045 cat80068

  here are the flaky duos:

http://nailcandy101.com/launches-butter-london-bluecoat-lacquer-and-overcoat-duo/

http://nailcandy101.com/launches-butter-london-fire-lacquer-and-overcoat-duo/


----------



## kimibos (Oct 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wait, I'm reading the comments are people are calling the color pink. It looks like a lavender purple to me.


  it looks pink to me. like mauve pink.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CC look at this!!!!
> 
> http://nailcandy101.com/launches-butter-london-the-illusionists-holiday-2013-collection/
> 
> ...


  I want Bramble and Petrol or sure. Maybe the gold and silver ones, but eh. I really want that large box! $65 is a great price for all of that polish. There are 6 colors that I don't have in the set, so it's still worth getting. But I need to wait and see how the next Enchanted restock will play out first before I buy it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

kimibos said:


> it looks pink to me. like mauve pink.


  Mauve! That's the color. I want it.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wait, I'm reading the comments are people are calling the color pink. It looks like a lavender purple to me.


 
  I was going to ask if people were calling it pink or purple, as I often seem to disagree with people on that. I see it as more of a pale purple as well.


  Spent the weekend in a smaller city, but still managed a small haul, including candy polish. Will try to post a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 2, 2013)

Honi said:


> Initial and ongoing thought when trying the new Isadora Wine Crush = HOLY F*** this is gorgeous.
> I love these! I wish I could buy some of these!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anneri*
> ...


  Pretty color!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 2, 2013)

Jindie Nails Halloween collection (Coming out October 3rd)

  http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/jindie-nails-halloween-collection-2013.html

  Jindie Nails Fall Chic collection (Also October 3rd)

  http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/jindie-nails-fall-chic-collection.html

  I like smoking mirrors,but not sure I 'need' any of the others. I like the colours, just a little heavy on the glitter for me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Jindie Nails Halloween collection (Coming out October 3rd)
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/10/jindie-nails-halloween-collection-2013.html
> 
> ...


  I want a handful of those colors, but they'll have to wait. I'm buying from the upcoming Scofflaw restock on the 6th. I want a few of the Dollish Halloween colors too. The Jindies are pretty, but I'm starting feel that many of them look alike.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 2, 2013)

There are no seasons indie is also interesting but the base seems a little too opaque, the glitters hardly show through in some pictures.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh cool CC, maybe I can get Shy Ann then lol I need it. I need that September
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 polish too, no matter if its pink or purple, I hope so much to get it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do not have May 2013, Im kind of a big Deal, or As If, or LOve the Way you lilac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I need this for my collection, most of mine kinda look the same. I think I ilke the "plain" ones best of all =)
  I just wrote a huge comment but it got erased! ughhh
  Anyways I think the BL collection is kinda boring! I want only the silver glitter topcoat and maybe union j black if theres a deal going on.
  The opi Brazil collection is ok, I will get the two mini sets and call it good. THe Essie textures are kinda weird, I need to peep them out in person.

  I got a NOPI texture gumdrop polish. I was at CVS and saw what I had read was a Canadian Exclusive, so I snatched that right up lol. Its called "That's what I Mint", a dark teal texture polish.
  I also got my lilypads, I do not like that they have that ugly old white sticker on them,  I much prefer the new clear stickers!
  I wore Chanel Azure the other night and it was chipped the next morning! kinda mad, but I know to make sure I use a gel topcoat when I wear it next time. I switched to CBL Good Fortune, its GORGE!!!
  Gonna try and get some RIRI stuff tomorrow , if not more np $$!! haha my mom wants me to take an addiction class, she went thru my polishes today ! too bad theres 4 more packages on their way hee hee!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then I came on here and saw all the storage/vanity's and like LOOK!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol she said ok you girls... lol I think you ALL have more than enough  haha

  I kind of want more np than makeup but I still wnt special packaging MAC, ughhh!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol still a mac addict too


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 3, 2013)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/china-glaze/id598849876?ls=1&mt=8

  Free China glaze app? I don't even think my phone takes aps. I was going to upgrade but my phone does not work at work (center of a hospital) nor on most of the subway so there is not much point in upgrading really.

  Somebody should try the app and let us know how they like it


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 3, 2013)

Great Halloween NP giveaway for those of you who live in the USA.

  http://www.setinlacquer.com/2013/10/spooktacular-halloween-multi-blogger.html


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 3, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/china-glaze/id598849876?ls=1&mt=8
> 
> Free China glaze app? I don't even think my phone takes aps. I was going to upgrade but my phone does not work at work (center of a hospital) nor on most of the subway so there is not much point in upgrading really.
> 
> Somebody should try the app and let us know how they like it


   Yeah its super fun ! it colour matches any point on an image with a china glaze colour. So you can match your nail polishes to your cats eyes or what ever...


----------



## MRV (Oct 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I want a handful of those colors, but they'll have to wait. I'm buying from the upcoming Scofflaw restock on the 6th. I want a few of the Dollish Halloween colors too.* The Jindies are pretty, but I'm starting feel that many of them look alike.*


  I think so too. I got the Anniversary duo, and the blue glitter looks a lot like Princess Breath (which was on like 2 month's BO from Llarowe!), but just a different shade.


----------



## MRV (Oct 3, 2013)

I got a few Diors from "the other department store": Blue Denim, Trench, and Amazonia. Had to leave Grege and Gris Montagne there as my budget doesn't stretch for surprises. And I already received today 9 in the mail and 14 previously this week!


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 3, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to read the last couple of pages but just popping in to say if you want the FNO Chanel polishes they have them in New York at the 57th boutique. Just placed my order


----------



## Anneri (Oct 3, 2013)

I just got the email notification with Lush's christmas products and I'm underwhelmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Kimibos, they don't re-release Twilight!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just got the email notification with Lush's christmas products and I'm underwhelmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















 No Twilight! What am i supposed to use when i shower at night? like my ritual is going to be missing something! i must use drops of it now. 1 year without it  i hate them.

  and then did you see that crappy Halloween Collection!?? 3 things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  off to see the Christmas collection.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2013)

EP September looks pink to me. It's nice, but not a must have. I see that it's up on the site now as well as Life In Plastic, Autumn, the Imagine polishes, Seven Nation Army, the 3 Castles, Djinn In A Bottle and Purple Roses, wonder if those are going to be restocked at the next restock. I'll try for Autumn, SNA, QOTC and maybe September as well, but I won't hold my breath. 

  On another note, I went shopping today and picked up this lot:








  The Barry M bar glitter polish is practically the same as the Topshop one. And no, I don't know why I bought both....




  These were £1 each from Poundland, they're probably shit, but I thought I'd give them a go anyway.

  And here's my current mani, CrowsToes Maxxed Out on top of Color Club Antiquated, a champagne gold foil. It was really weird though, I put Picture Polish Revolution glitter base over the Sally Hansen Maximum Growth base coat, then applied Antiquated and it started cracking! I had to double check it wasn't an actual crackle topcoat I was applying! It was better after 2 coats and with the glitter on top, you can't see it at all, but how odd. I wonder if it reacted badly with Revolution or maybe Revolution reacted with the Sally Hansen base coat and made the polish look funny?








  Edit: sorry I forgot to add the pictures.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Haven't had a chance to read the last couple of pages but just popping in to say if you want the FNO Chanel polishes they have them in New York at the 57th boutique. Just placed my order


  Oh! I'm going to place an order too. I'm just now reading this, so I'l have to wait to do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Great Halloween NP giveaway for those of you who live in the USA.
> 
> http://www.setinlacquer.com/2013/10/spooktacular-halloween-multi-blogger.html


  I love that Cruella De Vil makeup bag! When did that come out? Is it still available?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love that Cruella De Vil makeup bag! When did that come out? Is it still available?


 http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/09/spotted-soho-disney-villains-beauty-bags.html


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> EP September looks pink to me. It's nice, but not a must have. I see that it's up on the site now as well as Life In Plastic, Autumn, the Imagine polishes, Seven Nation Army, the 3 Castles, Djinn In A Bottle and Purple Roses, wonder if those are going to be restocked at the next restock. I'll try for Autumn, SNA, QOTC and maybe September as well, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> On another note, I went shopping today and picked up this lot:
> 
> ...


  Nice haul. I love how blingy Maxxed Out looks.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 3, 2013)

Honi said:


> Initial and ongoing thought when trying the new Isadora Wine Crush = HOLY F*** this is gorgeous.


  I really need to locate some of these Isadora polishes. They are awesome!!


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh! I'm going to place an order too. I'm just now reading this, so I'l have to wait to do it tomorrow morning.


  The only bad thing is that they charge $25 shipping for orders over $100 I was like WTF! And you have to be in their system to be able to purchase them.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2013)

kimibos said:


> http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2013/09/spotted-soho-disney-villains-beauty-bags.html


  Thank you! I'm heading to Walgreens tomorrow. Perfect timing since I'm in the market for a new makeup bag anyway. I got the one I have now from Claires a couple of years ago. It's all dingy looking now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> The only bad thing is that they charge $25 shipping for orders over $100 I was like WTF! And you have to be in their system to be able to purchase them.


  I'm in the system already, but I thought shipping was free. Over $100? How much are the polishes?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thank you! I'm heading to Walgreens tomorrow. Perfect timing since I'm in the market for a new makeup bag anyway. I got the one I have now from Claires a couple of years ago. It's all dingy looking now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2013)

I couldn't take a pic of my mani today. I used my Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat for the Hare glitter. The stuff works too good because it randomly started to peel off before I could take a pic. I'm going to touch up the glitter nails then take a pic a tomorrow. I'll do a polish change after that. This time I'm going to layer Glitter-A-Peel over my Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat to see if that will help it to not peel off randomly. Anitaska layering Picture Polish Revolution over another base coat gave me the idea to try it. I didn't think to layer different base coats over each other.

  I don't have a mani pic, but here's the pic of Enchanted Life in Plastic, It's Fantastic!.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 3, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't take a pic of my mani today. I used my Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat for the Hare glitter. The stuff works too good because it randomly started to peel off before I could take a pic. I'm going to touch up the glitter nails then take a pic a tomorrow. I'll do a polish change after that. This time I'm going to layer Glitter-A-Peel over my Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat to see if that will help it to not peel off randomly. Anitaska layering Picture Polish Revolution over another base coat gave me the idea to try it. I didn't think to layer different base coats over each other.
> 
> I don't have a mani pic, but here's the pic of Enchanted Life in Plastic, It's Fantastic!.


  such a pretty pink I wish I had gotten it even tho I keep saying no glitters! lol some of them are tempting


----------



## MRV (Oct 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't take a pic of my mani today. I used my Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat for the Hare glitter. The stuff works too good because it randomly started to peel off before I could take a pic. I'm going to touch up the glitter nails then take a pic a tomorrow. I'll do a polish change after that. This time I'm going to layer Glitter-A-Peel over my Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat to see if that will help it to not peel off randomly. Anitaska layering Picture Polish Revolution over another base coat gave me the idea to try it. I didn't think to layer different base coats over each other.
> 
> I don't have a mani pic, but here's the pic of Enchanted Life in Plastic, It's Fantastic!.


  The pink does look nice! What colour are you going to combine it with?


  I received the I
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NP Ultra Chromes in a week! One of them became my next mani right away. It's just WHOA intense!!!





  Birefringence in every pic. I can't even capture all the shades!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> A glitter bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's gorgeous! I need to use mine asap!


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok wow! I had seen some swatches on blogs that had me a little underwhelmed but that is WOW material.


----------



## MRV (Oct 4, 2013)

One more pic. This is outdoors.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> A glitter bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I couldn't take a pic of my mani today. I used my Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat for the Hare glitter. The stuff works too good because it randomly started to peel off before I could take a pic. I'm going to touch up the glitter nails then take a pic a tomorrow. I'll do a polish change after that. This time I'm going to layer Glitter-A-Peel over my Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat to see if that will help it to not peel off randomly. Anitaska layering Picture Polish Revolution over another base coat gave me the idea to try it. I didn't think to layer different base coats over each other.
> 
> I don't have a mani pic, but here's the pic of Enchanted Life in Plastic, It's Fantastic!.


  ACK, now I have that Barbie Girl song in my head!!!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm a Barbie Girl, in a Barbie world... *g*


----------



## kimibos (Oct 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm a Barbie Girl, in a Barbie world... *g*


  hahahah i read it like that too!  






 that song is so much fun!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 4, 2013)

Im bored! And thats not good for my wallet as i ll start shopping lol, did someone said enchanted restock is happening sometime soon?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 4, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im bored! And thats not good for my wallet as i ll start shopping lol, did someone said enchanted restock is happening sometime soon?


  Same here, been bored is no good. makes you go cart filling everywhere! 

  CC suspects there is going to be one Sunday, since the EP lady is adding pics around. but yeah one is coming soon.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Same here, been bored is no good. makes you go cart filling everywhere!   CC suspects there is going to be one Sunday, since the EP lady is adding pics around. but yeah one is coming soon.


 Omg! I thought its only me who do that! I think i have a shopping addiction, the only thing stopping me is lack of funds  and im waiting for sephora f&f to get all my non mac holiday collection, hopefully its still available den. I swear the ups guy probably thinks im crazy. Wil be looking out for the email and checking their fb more den!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 4, 2013)

Woohoo! Chanel Magic and Cosmic are on their way to me. I called an SA at my local Chanel boutique who helped me once before. He ordered the polishes to ship to his store so that I can avoid the $25 shipping fee. They should be in next week and I'll go pick them up.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> A glitter bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohmergawd!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I can't hold off on picking up those Ultrachromes any longer.

  I'm not sure what to pair with Life in Plastic. I'm thinking maybe a dark purple.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 4, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Same here, been bored is no good. makes you go cart filling everywhere!
> 
> CC suspects there is going to be one Sunday, since the EP lady is adding pics around. but yeah one is coming soon.


  Yup. Nothing official, but my polish senses say an Enchanted restock is coming. I'm guessing Sunday because that's the day she usually has her restocks.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Woohoo! Chanel Magic and Cosmic are on their way to me. I called an SA at my local Chanel boutique who helped me once before. He ordered the polishes to ship to his store so that I can avoid the $25 shipping fee. They should be in next week and I'll go pick them up.


  Wohoo glad you got them!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a busy week. As promised, here are my pictures of my mini haul from the weekend.

  Sally and Hard Candy makeup (and Clinique beauty bonus makeup)





  Nail Polish Overview





  Hard Candy Emeralds Eve (new), Masquerade, Bite of Black and Gummy Green








Finger Paints You Yacht to Know Better (Sparkly dark slate blue),  Sparitual Can You Dig It, Nina Call the Coppers, zoya mini (?)






A friend was astonished at how many neutral she had, so I borrowed two of hers until the holidays ( O.P.I Honeymoon Sweet and Tinsel Town Taupe). Bought Nicole Green up your Act at a discount store.

  Sephora has added a new beauty bonus for 100 points: A sample of their red Sephora X pyrotechnic  nail polish (5ml). Grabbed one and I hope it means more NP bonuses to come!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 4, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I had a busy week. As promised, here are my pictures of my mini haul from the weekend.
> 
> Sally and Hard Candy makeup (and Clinique beauty bonus makeup)
> 
> ...


  Nice haul. The mini Zoya is so cute and I like the name of the Call the Coppers polish. That's nice of your friend to share her stash.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 4, 2013)

Picture Polish has 3 new colors out.

https://www.picturepolish.com.au/index.php?route=product/category&path=69


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 4, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Picture Polish has 3 new colors out.
> 
> https://www.picturepolish.com.au/index.php?route=product/category&path=69


  Believe might be a nice one. I see it is already sold out!


  Current mani is a jelly sandwich with Zoya Katherine (Gorgeous dark wine jelly) and Nicole Love Your Life (Clear with pink heart glitter and the occasional sparkle). Will try to take a picture tomorrow is beautiful. It is a dark polish, and it is supposed to rain tomorrow, so we shall see how it goes.

  Does anybody know how often they update/change the hard candy nail polish collection? I may have another chance in December, is it likely there would be new ones out by then?


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 4, 2013)

What is a great matte nail polish


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh man, why does usps never leaves a note that the package is in the apt office? They dint even come to my doorstep! If i dint track my package i would not even know its already being delivered!! Waiting till tomoro to pick up my stuff from apt office!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yup. Nothing official, but my polish senses say an Enchanted restock is coming. I'm guessing Sunday because that's the day she usually has her restocks.


  You're right, Chelsea from Enchanted said there will be a restock "very soon" in a reply to a comment on facebook a couple of days ago.

  Mei Mei posted a swatch of the new exclusive colour on facebook, it's an olive holo called All Love Garden. Here is the picture of it:https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1390557_571367709567482_1095838142_n.jpg


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> This is stunning. I love multichromes so much, I think I even prefer them to holos... *I'd love to get my hands on Roz from Dance Legend but the last time I ordered from them directly it took ages to arrive despite living in Europe myself.*
> 
> You're right, Chelsea from Enchanted said there will be a restock "very soon" in a reply to a comment on facebook a couple of days ago.
> 
> Mei Mei posted a swatch of the new exclusive colour on facebook, it's an olive holo called All Love Garden. Here is the picture of it:https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1390557_571367709567482_1095838142_n.jpg


  Ooh, tell me more! I placed an order on the 23rd Sept and haven't even had a shipping confirmation e-mail. I've already received orders placed later that week (from Canada and the US!). How long did it take you to receive your DL order? Whereabouts in Europe are you?

  I was just gonna post about that Mei Mei exclusive EP holo, it's nice but it reminds me of the Olive holiday polish. We'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's my Llarowe order that arrived this morning and my current mani, EdM Moment of Impact. Love this so much, such a gorgeous bright intense purple with amazing holo.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my Llarowe order that arrived this morning and my current mani, EdM Moment of Impact. Love this so much, such a gorgeous bright intense purple with amazing holo.


 Drooling as usual! Its so pretty! I think i should do my nails today as well, im kinda lazy lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my Llarowe order that arrived this morning and my current mani, EdM Moment of Impact. Love this so much, such a gorgeous bright intense purple with amazing holo.


  Lovely! I recognize Crows Toes and Emily de Molly, but which brand is that with the black bow on it?

  Also, which Emily is that next to the pink? It has caught my eye, very pretty.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 5, 2013)

For the organizing mavens around here - Alex or Helmer? Any input?


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Woohoo! Chanel Magic and Cosmic are on their way to me. I called an SA at my local Chanel boutique who helped me once before. He ordered the polishes to ship to his store so that I can avoid the $25 shipping fee. They should be in next week and I'll go pick them up. :yahoo:


 Yay! That's awesome at least he took the time to check. I called multiple boutiques and all they could say is "fno was cancelled, we are not getting them". Ugh I finally found one and the shipping was $25 for my order with my friends! Luckily our friend was able to pick them up today and ship them for $3 instead.  





Bcteagirl said:


> I had a busy week. As promised, here are my pictures of my mini haul from the weekend.  Sally and Hard Candy makeup (and Clinique beauty bonus makeup)
> 
> Nail Polish Overview
> 
> ...


 Nice haul! That Nicole by opi is one of my favorite polishes.   





Anitacska said:


> Here's my Llarowe order that arrived this morning and my current mani, EdM Moment of Impact. Love this so much, such a gorgeous bright intense purple with amazing holo.


 Love that mani!   





Anneri said:


> For the organizing mavens around here - Alex or Helmer? Any input?


  I guess it depends on how much space you have. The helmers are compact and can carry a lot but I loooove the 9 drawer Alex. Especially because it has different size drawers.


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 5, 2013)

*MRV*, the chromes look fantastic!
*Anitacska*, love the one you're wearing 




  I'm currently wearing Barry M - Indigo


----------



## lyseD (Oct 5, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, the chromes look fantastic!
> *Anitacska*, love the one you're wearing
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you, lyseD!


----------



## Marie0106 (Oct 5, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, the chromes look fantastic! *Anitacska*, love the one you're wearing
> 
> I'm currently wearing Barry M - Indigo


  This is such a beautiful color


----------



## MRV (Oct 5, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, the chromes look fantastic!
> *Anitacska*, love the one you're wearing
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, MM! That is a lovely intense blue you are wearing!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Lovely! I recognize Crows Toes and Emily de Molly, but which brand is that with the black bow on it?
> 
> Also, which Emily is that next to the pink? It has caught my eye, very pretty.


  The polishes with the bows are Esmaltes da Kelly. The EdM polishes are (left to right) On Edge, Living After Midnight, Serenity, Copper Field and Fashion Victim.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The polishes with the bows are Esmaltes da Kelly. The EdM polishes are (left to right) On Edge, Living After Midnight, Serenity, Copper Field and Fashion Victim.


  Will keep an eye out for Copper Field then!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, tell me more! I placed an order on the 23rd Sept and haven't even had a shipping confirmation e-mail. I've already received orders placed later that week (from Canada and the US!). How long did it take you to receive your DL order? Whereabouts in Europe are you?
> 
> I was just gonna post about that Mei Mei exclusive EP holo, it's nice but it reminds me of the Olive holiday polish. We'll see.


  I'm from Germany and I ordered two thermal polishes directly from the dance legend website on June 19th and it was shipped on June 25th but I only received them in the middle of August. I've heard Russian customs are really slow... in addition to that the two polishes have been sent in a huge box with no invoice / declaration of goods on the outside, so there was even more of a delay because I had to deal with German customs as well. This normally wouldn't have been an issue at all if the goods had been properly declared on the package. :/ But I want Roz, hmmmmm...

  Love your EdM holo, did you put a topcoat on it? I have Glitter Gal's Crushed Ego which looks really similar but I have found a topcoat kills its holo, so I might be looking into EdM for that colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I'm from Germany and I ordered two thermal polishes directly from the dance legend website on June 19th and it was shipped on June 25th but I only received them in the middle of August. I've heard Russian customs are really slow... in addition to that the two polishes have been sent in a huge box with no invoice / declaration of goods on the outside, so there was even more of a delay because I had to deal with German customs as well. This normally wouldn't have been an issue at all if the goods had been properly declared on the package. :/ But I want Roz, hmmmmm...
> 
> Love your EdM holo, did you put a topcoat on it? I have Glitter Gal's Crushed Ego which looks really similar but I have found a topcoat kills its holo, so I might be looking into EdM for that colour.


  Oh no, that doesn't sound good. I do not want to have to deal with customs as I placed a $100 order! Eek! Now I'm thinking, maybe I should've ordered from Llarowe instead, but it was so much cheaper ordering directly from the DL website. 

  I did put a topcoat on the EdM holo, it's OPI RapiDry and it didn't effect the holo at all. It's so shiny and smooth, and so sparkly. Love it!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2013)

I've seen this comparison picture between Butter London Petrol and Knackered, so it seems they're not at all similar:





  I think I'll be getting Petrol. Love it!


----------



## liba (Oct 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> A glitter bomb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Birefringence is the best one of the bunch!!! I'm so glad you got them!!!!! Now you know why I was RAAAAAAAAAAAVING about them. Hahaha, I'm a drastically picky nail polish person most of the time, so if you ever hear me come in this thread going crazy nutso _*off *_on something, trust 'ole liba. These are just spectaculicious!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Oh man, why does usps never leaves a note that the package is in the apt office? They dint even come to my doorstep! If i dint track my package i would not even know its already being delivered!! Waiting till tomoro to pick up my stuff from apt office!


  I have the same problem with my front desk. Tracking is the only way I know when to expect a package. If there's no tracking, I have no clue when to expect it. I end up checking the office everyday until it's delivered. That's what I had to do with my Harlow & Co order. Drove me crazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Love your new avi pic!


----------



## liba (Oct 5, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Ohmergawd!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Another thing that's great about them - the multichrome is so strong that you can put a glitter topcoat over it and still have it come through, clear as a bell!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> This is stunning. I love multichromes so much, I think I even prefer them to holos... I'd love to get my hands on Roz from Dance Legend but the last time I ordered from them directly it took ages to arrive despite living in Europe myself.
> 
> You're right, Chelsea from Enchanted said there will be a restock "very soon" in a reply to a comment on facebook a couple of days ago.
> 
> Mei Mei posted a swatch of the new exclusive colour on facebook, it's an olive holo called All Love Garden. Here is the picture of it:https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1390557_571367709567482_1095838142_n.jpg


  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



  Ooh, tell me more! I placed an order on the 23rd Sept and haven't even had a shipping confirmation e-mail. I've already received orders placed later that week (from Canada and the US!). How long did it take you to receive your DL order? Whereabouts in Europe are you?

  I was just gonna post about that Mei Mei exclusive EP holo, it's nice but it reminds me of the Olive holiday polish. We'll see.


  I like the new color. It reminds me of Olive the Other Reindeer as well, but I don't have that one and doubt it will be released again. Now it's time for the serious stalking to begin.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've seen this comparison picture between Butter London Petrol and Knackered, so it seems they're not at all similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for posting this! They're not the same at all.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2013)

My first two Halloween Manis! My polish choices are inspired by anything creepy, spooky, or related in some way to horror.

  Hare Dead Man's Bones (middle, ring)
  Butter London Billy No Mates (index, pinky, thumb)






  Femme Fatale Abracadaver (middle, ring)​ Zoya Sooki​(index, pinky, thumb)





  Lol. I was rushing and didn't notice the lint on my hands. I'm surprised how much I like this mani. It's a weird combo and I normally do not like purple and red paired together, but it works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I layered Glitter A-Peel base coat over my Stuck on Blu! sticky base coat for the Abracadaver accent nails​. There was no weird reaction or anything. I get the feeling that this experiment will be successful. I think the stickiness of Stuck on Blu! will stop the Glitter A-Peel from peeling off randomly. I did some rigorous cleaning this morning before taking my pic. The glitter polish is still intact. I'm doing another polish change Sun/Mon. We'll see if this mani lasts that long and if I'll have any problems removing the glitter.

  Oh, and I made my way to Walgreens today for the ELF Disney Villains makeup bags.That's why I was rushing. I wasn't able to go yesterday like I wanted, but I should have. I went to 3 different Walgreens, and only two were carrying the products. I didn't realize the products are only available at select Walgreens stores. Only 1 bag was left at each of the other stores. I was lucky that they were at least different designs. One had Malificent and the other had Cruella. The Cruella bag was actually opened and being used for display, but I bought it anyway. They were also having a sale today and I was able to get the bags for $7.50 instead of $10. I hope I can get my hands on Ursula and the Evil Queen.

http://beautzy.com/walgreens-disney-villains-collection-quick-look/


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 5, 2013)

There seems to be three shades of Emily De Molly still up on Larllowe? (SPeckled pig, Soon and Cool, Calm and Collected).

  Edit: Make that 9 shades in stock, including toppers/


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> There seems to be three shades of Emily De Molly still up on Larllowe? (SPeckled pig, Soon and Cool, Calm and Collected).
> 
> Edit: Make that 9 shades in stock, including toppers/


  Speckled Pig; Soon; Blue Print; and Cool, Calm & Collected are the colors I still need to get out of the 9 available. Ack! So much polish.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 5, 2013)

two of the girly bits that I want were restocked but I held off.
  But then I fell victim to ordering my first I love NP's!! thanks to some ladies here I couldn't resist any longer lol I got Cynagus Loop and Birefringence
  I want some of those EDM too, but I need to chill this month I have small checks =/ and I fell victim to the RIRI collection. only meant to get 3 things I got 7. oops! lol  the upcoming collections don't thrill me that much but I kno I will be hauling some of it lol. And still gotta wait for some of my packages to be delivered.
  My BL's from nordies came separate and I was looking all over my house last night for Princes Plums,but it turns out it was the other box that I already received ( Bobby Dazzler and my gwp Victoriana that I hgave to my bros gf). I seriously couldn't remember if I got the package or not lol . That was a strong sign right there lol
  I do like that mini set I really want the box! I have 3 of the colors, so that doesn't seem to bad......
  I already added BL Prism to my list! looks super  pretty!
  I also really want the DL Wicked set! I wish it was at nordies
  im so tired and I should be studying but I cant get off specktra lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 5, 2013)

liba said:


> Birefringence is the best one of the bunch!!! I'm so glad you got them!!!!! Now you know why I was RAAAAAAAAAAAVING about them. Hahaha, I'm a drastically picky nail polish person most of the time, so if you ever hear me come in this thread going crazy nutso _*off *_on something, trust 'ole liba. These are just spectaculicious!


  I had to get that one and Cynagus Loops!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> EP September looks pink to me. It's nice, but not a must have. I see that it's up on the site now as well as Life In Plastic, Autumn, the Imagine polishes, Seven Nation Army, the 3 Castles, Djinn In A Bottle and Purple Roses, wonder if those are going to be restocked at the next restock. I'll try for Autumn, SNA, QOTC and maybe September as well, but I won't hold my breath.
> 
> On another note, I went shopping today and picked up this lot:
> 
> ...


  whoa! I think I need to add that to my crowtoes collection!


----------



## Honi (Oct 6, 2013)

OPI, Cute Little Vixen. Very classical but I like the pinky shimmer. Not terribly exciting though.


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> [.....]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love red & purple together  And I wish that ELF Disney Villains Collection was sold here, too. It looks amazing!


  EDIT: *Honi*, that's a gorgeous colour!


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 6, 2013)

This is Emily De Molly 'Hole in the Sky'.It's a nice periwinkle crelly with white circle glitter, blue, white and silver micro glitter and silver holo hex glitter. Bit sheerer than I expect so it was a little hard to work with but very pretty.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI, Cute Little Vixen. Very classical but I like the pinky shimmer. Not terribly exciting though.


  I really love the glow of this, it looks great!

  I am wearing Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth from Enchanted and I have to admit I think this kind of colour is more special than her multichrome/holo stuff, I wish she'd create more like this. It went on like a dream, two creamy, easy coats. Sorry for the wonky dots I cannot keep a steady hand for the life of me, good thing I'm not a brain surgeon. No sun at the moment, so the holo doesn't show but the golden fleckish shimmer shows a bit.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 6, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Same here! I started the evening saying to myself that I won't order any polish but I ended up ordering 5. Cygnus Loop and Birefringence from ILNP and 3 other polishes from a restock at Llarowe's (a Girly Bits and two Glitter Gals). Would have been another one from ILNP since I fell in love with Ginger Spice Latte while browsing their shop but it was out of stock.    Personally, I love certain shades of red and purple together and I think your combo works perfectly!   I really love the glow of this, it looks great!  I am wearing Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth from Enchanted and I have to admit I think this kind of colour is more special than her multichrome/holo stuff, I wish she'd create more like this. It went on like a dream, two creamy, easy coats. Sorry for the wonky dots I cannot keep a steady hand for the life of me, good thing I'm not a brain surgeon. No sun at the moment, so the holo doesn't show but the golden fleckish shimmer shows a bit.


 Ok maybe I Need that one after all lol BRBM is beautiful that's for sure! Ad u did good On the dots   I ended up ordering a girly bits polish after all! And it wasn't even on my list wth lol. I got birds the word and I just ordered a maya nail polish too! Ughhh lol it maya stargazing, supposed to be close to Chanel night sky ( my first love!)  so I buy any and every polish that is even remotely close lol. I also want Jinn Soon Azurite.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 6, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> This is Emily De Molly 'Hole in the Sky'.It's a nice periwinkle crelly with white circle glitter, blue, white and silver micro glitter and silver holo hex glitter. Bit sheerer than I expect so it was a little hard to work with but very pretty.


 I haven got into her glitters yet but this one was the first one I wanted. It's very pretty!   





Honi said:


> OPI, Cute Little Vixen. Very classical but I like the pinky shimmer. Not terribly exciting though.


 Pretty! They have too many colors like this to send me running out for this tho lol. I will go hunting for the sand ones tho!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

Did anyone get a D*ck in a Box?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Same here! I started the evening saying to myself that I won't order any polish but I ended up ordering 5. Cygnus Loop and Birefringence from ILNP and 3 other polishes from a restock at Llarowe's (a Girly Bits and two Glitter Gals). Would have been another one from ILNP since I fell in love with Ginger Spice Latte while browsing their shop but it was out of stock.
> 
> 
> Personally, I love certain shades of red and purple together and I think your combo works perfectly!
> ...


  Thanks! Oh, Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth is so pretty. I need to wear mine. Maybe I can work it into one of my Halloween manis.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> This is Emily De Molly 'Hole in the Sky'.It's a nice periwinkle crelly with white circle glitter, blue, white and silver micro glitter and silver holo hex glitter. Bit sheerer than I expect so it was a little hard to work with but very pretty.


  Pretty manis as well. I didn't know Hole in the Sky is sheer. I may pair mine with China Glaze Secret Peri-wink-le as undies. I need to check t see how close they are in color.​


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 6, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> This is Emily De Molly 'Hole in the Sky'.It's a nice periwinkle crelly with white circle glitter, blue, white and silver micro glitter and silver holo hex glitter. Bit sheerer than I expect so it was a little hard to work with but very pretty.
> 
> Beautiful. Very jealous!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *rekhyt*
> ...


  Lovely, that one is going on my wish list. That makes 2 Enchanteds I need now. I have been trying hard not to fall in love with any of them. Your stamping looks great to me, better than I could do!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did anyone get a D*ck in a Box?


  Come on, folks. Don't leave me hanging. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, Ok, I'll stop now.

  Is anyone buying from the Scofflaw Halloween restock today? It starts at 1pm EST at her Etsy shop. She says that Llarowe will get the collection by the end of this week and Femme Fatale shortly after that. These are LE polishes and won't be released again.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! Oh, Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth is so pretty. I need to wear mine. Maybe I can work it into one of my Halloween manis.


 I think  u can tie it in somehow lol I wanted to get dick in a box but I'm not supposed to be buying anything else! Lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 6, 2013)

Current mani is Zoya Katherine Jelly sandwich with Nicole (Love your life) heart glitter and sparkles polish. Much more gorgeous than it shows in the photot.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Current mani is Zoya Katherine Jelly sandwich with Nicole (Love your life) heart glitter and sparkles polish. Much more gorgeous than it shows in the photot.


  Cute mani.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Did anyone get a D*ck in a Box?


  I didn't, I daren't even look at restocks atm, really need to resist buying nail polish at the moment. I'm roughly an Enchanted restock away from reaching my monthly budget and I haven't even factored in all the Guerlain bits I want from the holiday collection. But I do love the name of it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't, I daren't even look at restocks atm, really need to resist buying nail polish at the moment. I'm roughly an Enchanted restock away from reaching my monthly budget and I haven't even factored in all the Guerlain bits I want from the holiday collection. But I do love the name of it!


  I didn't buy anything either. Girly Bits is a brand I crossed off my buying list. The polishes are lovely, but I think I have similar in other brands. Those names were making me reconsider, though!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

Lol, OK I'm out. I just bought some discontinued Chanels on eBay. Cosmic Violin, Mistral, and #2 on my Chanel wishlist Nouvelle Vague! All NIB. I worked out a "nice-to-me" deal for the 3 of them that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't buy anything either. Girly Bits is a brand I crossed off my buying list. The polishes are lovely, but I think I have similar in other brands. Those names were making me reconsider, though!


  I loved their previous collections, and may order some of them (Winters night, bachelor button, etc). The new collection is just not catching my attention. And the d!ck in a box was the only show I knew since I don't watch TV so the names didn't draw me in either.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I loved their previous collections, and may order some of them (Winters night, bachelor button, etc). The new collection is just not catching my attention. And the d!ck in a box was the only show I knew since I don't watch TV so the names didn't draw me in either.


  Lol! I watch waaay too much TV and movies. I'm a certified couch potatoe --->


----------



## MarieMary (Oct 6, 2013)

To all the nail art lovers out here (and there's a lot, I'm sure), have any of you tried or have used the nail art tricks that were posted on the Specktra Facebook page and Twitter feed? I want to try a few but I'd love to know if you've tried some yourselves.  Thanks!

  http://www.facebook.com/specktranet


----------



## jennyap (Oct 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI, Cute Little Vixen. Very classical but I like the pinky shimmer. Not terribly exciting though.


  Very pretty!

  If I can stick to it, I'm doing colour themed months for the rest of the year - October is purple, November grey/silver, and December will be red. I have plenty of untrieds in each, so it's a good way to get through them. I'm still mostly holding off from getting into the indie scene though, despite all the temptation of the beautiful hauls & manis posted here. 

  Has anyone heard from Medgal lately, I feel like I haven't seen her around for an age?


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 6, 2013)

It's soo old but every now and then I wear it even though it takes ages to dry and chips so easily. Got it really cheap from a flea market, so it's alright.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI, Cute Little Vixen. Very classical but I like the pinky shimmer. Not terribly exciting though.


 I love the color! Well i do not own many np yet, so all pretty colors excites me!   





LastContrast said:


> This is Emily De Molly 'Hole in the Sky'.It's a nice periwinkle crelly with white circle glitter, blue, white and silver micro glitter and silver holo hex glitter. Bit sheerer than I expect so it was a little hard to work with but very pretty.


 I think its gorgeous! Might add it to my list, maybe i ll have to layer it over something?  





rekhyt said:


> Same here! I started the evening saying to myself that I won't order any polish but I ended up ordering 5. Cygnus Loop and Birefringence from ILNP and 3 other polishes from a restock at Llarowe's (a Girly Bits and two Glitter Gals). Would have been another one from ILNP since I fell in love with Ginger Spice Latte while browsing their shop but it was out of stock.    Personally, I love certain shades of red and purple together and I think your combo works perfectly!   I really love the glow of this, it looks great!  I am wearing Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth from Enchanted and I have to admit I think this kind of colour is more special than her multichrome/holo stuff, I wish she'd create more like this. It went on like a dream, two creamy, easy coats. Sorry for the wonky dots I cannot keep a steady hand for the life of me, good thing I'm not a brain surgeon. No sun at the moment, so the holo doesn't show but the golden fleckish shimmer shows a bit.


 Drooling over that! I need my first enchanted polish lol, ILNP birefringencr and cygnus loop were my first indie NP, i havent tried them yet though, maybe today?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 6, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> It's soo old but every now and then I wear it even though it takes ages to dry and chips so easily. Got it really cheap from a flea market, so it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, wear one today. As Med would say, YOLO!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 6, 2013)

MarieMary said:


> To all the nail art lovers out here (and there's a lot, I'm sure), have any of you tried or have used the nail art tricks that were posted on the Specktra Facebook page and Twitter feed? I want to try a few but I'd love to know if you've tried some yourselves.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/specktranet


  I love these! I need to do the last one this Halloween season.

  I am just starting into nails, but I have tried the nail tape. It works great. You just have to make very very very sure the nails are dry before you pull it off. There is someone selling them from China with free shipping cheap on ebay, that is where I got mine. I also got dotting tools and brushes from her, and they have all been great despite the low price.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 6, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, OK I'm out. I just bought some discontinued Chanels on eBay. Cosmic Violin, Mistral, and #2 on my Chanel wishlist Nouvelle Vague! All NIB. I worked out a "nice-to-me" deal for the 3 of them that I couldn't pass up. arty2: arty2: arty2:


 awesome cc!!! I wish I had been into np whn that NV Chanel came out! And Jade and the silver holo :eyelove:  I really hope that Macy's get the FNO colors I want the black one :/


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

Mei Mei's up!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Mei Mei's up!


  Oh well, everything but Electric Feel is sold out.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

Do we know when they went up? Did you get anything CC?


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2013)

I missed it slightly! I kind of knew it would happen today but I promised to go to this work seminar and was there most of the day. Had I come straight to my desk (no, I was at coffee room) I would have gotten some because I had left a 30 min auto refresh on and when I openen my screen about 13.45 UK time the polishes were on, but all sold out when I refreshed!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

My current mani, Hits Mari Moon Space Grunge. Pretty, but it took 3 coats to be this opaque and took forever to dry. Hope it won't chip too quickly at least.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> I missed it slightly! I kind of knew it would happen today but I promised to go to this work seminar and was there most of the day. Had I come straight to my desk (no, I was at coffee room) I would have gotten some because I had left a 30 min auto refresh on and when I openen my screen about 13.45 UK time the polishes were on, but all sold out when I refreshed!


  Either she only had a few bottles of each polish or some people were stalking like crazy if they went so quickly! Oh well, not that fussed. I'm beginning to get too fed up with EP now, the polishes are lovely, but this craze is beginning to get to me...


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 7, 2013)

MarieMary said:


> To all the nail art lovers out here (and there's a lot, I'm sure), have any of you tried or have used the nail art tricks that were posted on the Specktra Facebook page and Twitter feed? I want to try a few but I'd love to know if you've tried some yourselves.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/specktranet


   That glitter advice isn't brill, you actually need solvent resistant glitter or it'll bleed. I have done tape manicures though.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Do we know when they went up? Did you get anything CC?


  I got All Love Garden and Flamingo Freckles for myself, and a few other colors for clients. I'm thinking it went up around 8am EST. I casually checked the site around 8:30 just out of habit. Wasn't expecting to see anything at all, then was shocked when I did. I kind of froze for a few seconds while my brain processed what I was looking at. Some colors were already sold out when I checked like Mr. Burgundy and Shrimp Cocktail.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 7, 2013)

Totally missed it! Saw cc's post and raced to the site but was too late, guess i ll try my luck with the enchanted site!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

Any news on the EP restock yet on her site?

  Well done CC. Can I please send you my list for the next restock?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Either she only had a few bottles of each polish or some people were stalking like crazy if they went so quickly! Oh well, not that fussed. I'm beginning to get too fed up with EP now, the polishes are lovely, but this craze is beginning to get to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  By the time I checked out, which had to be less than a minute, there were only a few colors left.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 7, 2013)

Damm, All Olive Garden looked cute :/


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Any news on the EP restock yet on her site?
> 
> Well done CC. Can I please send you my list for the next restock?


  Thanks! And of course. Just send me a PM. No news on her restock yet. I guessed it would happen yesterday, but was wrong. I still think it's going to happen soon, though. Maybe this week.


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2013)

Are they going to restock several times? Or was it someone else? Congratulations, CC!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> I missed it slightly! I kind of knew it would happen today but I promised to go to this work seminar and was there most of the day. Had I come straight to my desk (no, I was at coffee room) I would have gotten some because I had left a 30 min auto refresh on and when I openen my screen about 13.45 UK time the polishes were on, but all sold out when I refreshed!


  I'm curious. How did you know Mei Mei's would restock today? It was by chance that I managed to catch it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Are they going to restock several times? Or was it someone else? Congratulations, CC!


  Thanks! I don't know if Mei Mei's is going to restock again. I hope so. This one was so random, especially since she has exclusive colors. We're just waiting for Enchanted's site to restock now. It's October, so I'm wondering if she's going to come out with a Halloween collection like she did last year.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

MarieMary said:


> To all the nail art lovers out here (and there's a lot, I'm sure), have any of you tried or have used the nail art tricks that were posted on the Specktra Facebook page and Twitter feed? I want to try a few but I'd love to know if you've tried some yourselves.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/specktranet
> 
> ...


  I think Macy's will get it. Teger's info is always correct. Chanel.com should have the FNO polishes too according to Teger. I'm just being impatient and wanted them now.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I got All Love Garden and Flamingo Freckles for myself, and a few other colors for clients. I'm thinking it went up around 8am EST. I casually checked the site around 8:30 just out of habit. Wasn't expecting to see anything at all, then was shocked when I did. I kind of froze for a few seconds while my brain processed what I was looking at. Some colors were already sold out when I checked like Mr. Burgundy and Shrimp Cocktail.


  That sounds like a pretty good haul, congrats!
  I got All Love Garden, too, and Kids, just couldn't get past that one after seeing Kimibos pics. I had the website up and was casually checking from time to time when I had a free second and I so feel you about the freezing, lol. I went for Water for Unicorns, too, but I lost it from the cart. I will aim for that one next time.


----------



## Honi (Oct 7, 2013)

Trying some of the Isadora China Nail art polishes today. I'm not sure about these, String glitter can go either way for me.. Really depends on the way you match them. The one on my thumb/ringfinger is my fav though.


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I don't know if Mei Mei's is going to restock again. I hope so. This one was so random, especially since she has exclusive colors. We're just waiting for Enchanted's site to restock now. It's October, so I'm wondering if she's going to come out with *a Halloween collection like she did last year.*


  Oh, that would be nice. Which shades were they?


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2013)

Here's my EdM mani: CC&C and Stuck on Blue. I got both last week and had to combo them asap. (Plus had to reshape my nails  I had just prepared my nails for this mani and then lost the pinky!)


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Another victim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> No holo flakes, to me it's seems to be a slightly linear and also scattered holo with a lot of small gold (sometimes slightly greenish) flecks, if this makes sense. It's definitely worth stalking Enchanted's shop and the retailers, though.
> 
> 
> Ah, so pretty! Stuck on Blue is retired now, isn't it?
> ...


  TY for the clarification. It is lovely either way.

  Edit: Thanks, yes it is d/c.
  RErestocks!? YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2013)

CC I shall PM you in a minute with my EP wishlist in case you're luckier than me with MeiMei and/or the EP site. Thank you!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> No holo flakes, to me it's seems to be a slightly linear and also scattered holo with a lot of small gold (sometimes slightly greenish) flecks, if this makes sense. It's definitely worth stalking Enchanted's shop and the retailers, though.
> 
> 
> Ah, so pretty! Stuck on Blue is retired now, isn't it?
> ...


  Yes! I hope everyone can get what they want.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 7, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's the Halloween collection from Enchanted last year. All glitters. This is way before I started buying Enchanteds, so didn't know anything about it until I started researching colors.
> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/09/enchanted-polish-enchanted-falloween.html


  Huh... there are a few that are nice, but none that I drastically need. I feel that way about most glitters. Kind of surprising for Enchanted though. I suppose it was ahead of its time.

  Stopped by my nail salon in the mall and grabbed a bottle of on sale Zoya from the fishbowl of essie and zoya on sale. I grabbed Amy which is a orangy glitter and should look nice for stripping with brown for halloween.

  Ok, I will bit. What are 'flakey' nail polishes? I think I have seen some in pictures, but couldn't really see anything special?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Email from Llarlowe:

_*Tuesday, October 8th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be launching/restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): *_​ ​ ​ _*Contrary Polish - restock and new colors*_​ ​ _*Cult Nails - All Access Collection launch*_​ ​ _*Liquid Sky Lacquer - introduction launch*_​ ​ _*Models Own - restock and launch of the Fireworks Collection and Velvet Goth Collection*_​ ​ _*Pretty Serious - restock and new collection*_​ ​ ​ _*See you at the launch!*_​ ​


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 7, 2013)

Grrr.. Just got my nail polish off and I had to spend half an hour standing outside in my short pjs while the fire department aired out a small fire that was out before they got there (New neighbours, same ones who had a wild party on Saturday that resulted in vandalism of the building).


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Grrr.. Just got my nail polish off and I had to spend half an hour standing outside in my short pjs while the fire department aired out a small fire that was out before they got there (New neighbours, same ones who had a wild party on Saturday that resulted in vandalism of the building).


  Ack! It's pretty cold out *thinks warm thoughts for Bcteagirl* 






  I'm about to polish, hopefully I can find the one I want to use.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 8, 2013)

Found a link with a new OPI collection - a collab with Gwen Stefani.

http://www.everything2k.com/2013/09...mpaign=Feed:+everything2k/WdfN+(everything2k)

  Hm. A bit boring perhaps?


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Found a link with a new OPI collection - a collab with Gwen Stefani.
> 
> http://www.everything2k.com/2013/09...mpaign=Feed:+everything2k/WdfN+(everything2k)
> 
> Hm. A bit boring perhaps?


  I might get the pink one as I buy all things pink! LOL, let me know whats your fav pink stuff, nails, lippies, blushes wateva!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 8, 2013)

The second Enchanted restock on Mei Mei's website seems to have happened two hours ago.... if you missed it, it wasn't the last one, there will be another restock!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> The second Enchanted restock on Mei Mei's website seems to have happened two hours ago.... if you missed it, it wasn't the last one, there will be another restock!


  Really? I checked twice this morning, both 8 am (3 hours ago!) and 9.30-ish and everything was sold out then. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats to you as well! Lol, it was like being a deer stuck in headlights. You'll love Kids. Water for Unicorns is very pretty, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I remember seeing those EP glitters on Llarowe and I actually got Witchful Thinking, back when it was actually easy to buy EP stuff. I also remember she had loads of discontinued colours up for a while, that's how I got some of mine. Now it's completely impossible. Hohum.


----------



## MRV (Oct 8, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> The second Enchanted restock on Mei Mei's website seems to have happened two hours ago.... if you missed it, it wasn't the last one, there will be another restock!








 Just when I was at a palaver!? And now I was stalking and being hopeful here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomorrow at least, I'm glued to to computer most of the time!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Not the best picture but here's my mani for this week, i forgotten to upload it on sunday


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2013)

Norway Nails posted this on Facebook re Enchanted Polish: 

Information about the Enchanted Polish restock/orders - please notice* European customers only*:

There will be a waitlist with reservations on this order from Enchanted.

The colors that will be available are listed below.

If you did not get the chance to buy the colors you wanted on the last restock, or did not get to buy any at all, I would suggest you send me an e-mail to reserve the ones you want. It's a maximum of 1 color pr. customer. Please be advised that payments will be done with a manual Paypal invoice (each customer needs an own Paypal account). The invoice will have to be paid within 24 hours after you receive it or your items will be released for the next on the waitlist.

If you didn't buy in the last restock (in september), your name will be put on top of the list. All others go on a first come, first served basis. To place a reservation will not guarantee you all your waitlist items, but I will to my best to get everyone a chance of having at least some of their wishes fulfilled.

Remember to include your Paypal address in the e-mail. To do it this way, will mean that I will have much more work with these orders than I normally do, so allow some time for answer on e-mails, invoices and shipping.

*This option are available from the 11th of October (08.00 CET) and will close down on the 13th. (23.59 CET). Please do not send e-mails about this before or after the set times.*

I will start to send invoices as soon as the shipment arrives and that I know everything are ok. Remaining stock (if there are any) will be listed in the shop as usual, unannounced.

Mr. Burgundy
Water For Unicorns
Afternoon Delight
Kids
Time To Pretend
Eletric Feel
The Youth
Future Reflections
Congratulations
Autumn
Queen of the Castle
Castle On A Cloud
Ice Castle
Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth
Seven Nation Army
Across the Universe
I Am The Walrus
Hey Jude
Magical Mystery Tour
Yesterday
Octopus's Garden
Mean Mr. Mustard
Hot Chocolate






 I will be e-mailing at 9 am sharp (UK time)! I really want Mr Burgundy, Seven Nation Army, BRBM, Autumn and QotC. Hope I succeed this time.


----------



## MRV (Oct 8, 2013)

TY, Anitacska! Hope we'll get some!


----------



## Lalalish (Oct 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh, and I made my way to Walgreens today for the ELF Disney Villains makeup bags.That's why I was rushing. I wasn't able to go yesterday like I wanted, but I should have. I went to 3 different Walgreens, and only two were carrying the products. I didn't realize the products are only available at select Walgreens stores. Only 1 bag was left at each of the other stores. I was lucky that they were at least different designs. One had Malificent and the other had Cruella. The Cruella bag was actually opened and being used for display, but I bought it anyway. They were also having a sale today and I was able to get the bags for $7.50 instead of $10. I hope I can get my hands on Ursula and the Evil Queen.  http://beautzy.com/walgreens-disney-villains-collection-quick-look/


   The Walgreens by my work had ALL of the Villains when I was there Saturday. I have to go there & get medicine today and I will look again...if anyone wants them. I don't mind getting them & sending. Shoot me a message & I will get back to you.   I don't think it's wrong to offer, or is it?:shrugs:


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 8, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Not the best picture but here's my mani for this week, i forgotten to upload it on sunday


  Lovely! What brand/shade is this?


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Lovely! What brand/shade is this?


  Thanks! Its ILNP Birefringence


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 8, 2013)

ILNP?

  Sorry, I am bad with short forms


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> ILNP?
> 
> Sorry, I am bad with short forms


  I think the full name is I <3 Nail polish, the site is 
http://www.ilnp.com/


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 8, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Email from Llarlowe:
> 
> _*Tuesday, October 8th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT, we will be launching/restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): *_​ ​ ​ _*Contrary Polish - restock and new colors*_​ ​ _*Cult Nails - All Access Collection launch*_​ ​ _*Liquid Sky Lacquer - introduction launch*_​ ​ _*Models Own - restock and launch of the Fireworks Collection and Velvet Goth Collection*_​ ​ _*Pretty Serious - restock and new collection*_​ ​ ​ _*See you at the launch!*_​ ​


  i got PS the pink one, I want Naughty Night shift nurse! ima try n get it tonight I looked for it last night to add to my wishlist and I couldn't find it! ughh


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 8, 2013)

oh and I missed out on the mei mei restock again! will I never get Mr b? =( lol
  oh and I am going to order the DL Wicked set =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I went looking ft the Disney bags and they didn't have the bags ;(  I bought some  hunger games cover girl catching fire polishes instead!  Lol they are my first cover girl polishes try are minis I forget which ones they are in my car right now while I'm getting a PSL at Starbucks! Been looking for info on the whole collection has anyone seen anything?  the covergirl colors I got were seared bronze and rogue red


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Found a link with a new OPI collection - a collab with Gwen Stefani.
> 
> http://www.everything2k.com/2013/09...mpaign=Feed:+everything2k/WdfN+(everything2k)
> 
> Hm. A bit boring perhaps?


 
  I may get I Sing in Colour. I have a friend who is looking for a good satin mate she can get in-store. Curious about the unreleased one.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Found a link with a new OPI collection - a collab with Gwen Stefani.
> 
> http://www.everything2k.com/2013/09...mpaign=Feed:+everything2k/WdfN+(everything2k)
> 
> Hm. A bit boring perhaps?


  Meh, very boring.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 8, 2013)

There are some gorgeous manicures in this thread! Here is my current NOTD:  OPI Off With Her Red:


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooh I want to show my storage too!  I have mine in a malm 6 drawer dresser. I have about 20 new polishes since I put this on my Instagram.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 8, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


>








  I see lots of pretty colors in there!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 8, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


>


  Nice! LOL at the 20 new ones. We all have a ton of untrieds in here.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 8, 2013)

i have been Neglecting this thread thanks to the Riri collection and the flu. i have it since friday! i feel much better now tho. Im wearing Minion from crowstoes right now.
  i missed the Scofflaw Halloween trio at etsy,im gonna wait on LLa. but i dont know if i want them all. i only really really like the orange one. the other 2 the bottles are cute, with the little pumpkin. 

  Of course i missed the EP restock at mei mei but i honestly dont care. im only gonna try at Harlow and at the EP website if they have a restock. 

  All those Contrary Polishes pics at the LLa facebook look so pretty!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have been Neglecting this thread thanks to the Riri collection and the flu. i have it since friday! i feel much better now tho. Im wearing Minion from crowstoes right now.
> i missed the Scofflaw Halloween trio at etsy,im gonna wait on LLa. but i dont know if i want them all. i only really really like the orange one. the other 2 the bottles are cute, with the little pumpkin.
> 
> Of course i missed the EP restock at mei mei but i honestly dont care. im only gonna try at Harlow and at the EP website if they have a restock.
> ...


  aww sorry u were sick!! that is the worst girl!
  what riri items did u get? im waititng for the blush duo to come tomorrow with lipstick bu's ( TTT and Nude). I already have the two lippies, the gloss and the blush. I didn't score diamonds =/ oh well I don't use highlighter too often anyways lol.
  I plan on wearing my dark colors this month, going thru my vampy holos this week, im gonna try Lilyads true blood or EDM living after midnight tonight. I wore Dirty Diana yesterday it is amazing!
  I hope that the EP site restock is soon! I need more!!! lol
  The DL wicked set is so cute I cant wait to get it!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> aww sorry u were sick!! that is the worst girl!
> what riri items did u get? im waititng for the blush duo to come tomorrow with lipstick bu's ( TTT and Nude). I already have the two lippies, the gloss and the blush. I didn't score diamonds =/ oh well I don't use highlighter too often anyways lol.
> I plan on wearing my dark colors this month, going thru my vampy holos this week, im gonna try Lilyads true blood or EDM living after midnight tonight. I wore Dirty Diana yesterday it is amazing!
> I hope that the EP site restock is soon! I need more!!! lol
> The DL wicked set is so cute I cant wait to get it!!


  Thanks Hun! i got the TTT liner, The blush, HK, Diamonds and the her cocoa (brown quad). i luv HK, i hope u like it too. the blush is gorgoues too. i just got diamonds so i havent swatched it, but i did get my fingers into the quad (a huge no no for some
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 idC) LOL and its perfect. i dont have mac neutrals or the naked palettes so i thought gettting her cocoa was a good idea.
  No lippies so far for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe ill try to get EP MR. Burgundy and swap it with you for TTT ls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LEts hope mac has a restock SOON! so we can get what we are missing. i kind of like the Blush and HK alot so BU's are being considered but only if mac restocks. im not paying more than that. 
  i saw the DL wicked set. i like the emerald glitter it looks like a jelly, idk sooo prettyy! 

  Did you see the LLarowe sale page?? they have 2 scofflaw and some Cadillacquers on sale! i really shouldnt be at the LLA site or the Urban decay one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My Dirty Diana should arrive this week. my cbl order shipped yesterday. i just cant wait to get it along with Beat it and the rest.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Thanks Hun! i got the TTT liner, The blush, HK, Diamonds and the her cocoa (brown quad). i luv HK, i hope u like it too. the blush is gorgoues too. i just got diamonds so i havent swatched it, but i did get my fingers into the quad (a huge no no for some:nono:  idC) LOL and its perfect. i dont have mac neutrals or the naked palettes so i thought gettting her cocoa was a good idea. No lippies so far for me hboy:  Maybe ill try to get EP MR. Burgundy and swap it with you for TTT ls.     LEts hope mac has a restock SOON! so we can get what we are missing. i kind of like the Blush and HK alot so BU's are being considered but only if mac restocks. im not paying more than that.  i saw the DL wicked set. i like the emerald glitter it looks like a jelly, idk sooo prettyy!   Did you see the LLarowe sale page?? they have 2 scofflaw and some Cadillacquers on sale! i really shouldnt be at the LLA site or the Urban decay one :haha:  My Dirty Diana should arrive this week. my cbl order shipped yesterday. i just cant wait to get it along with Beat it and the rest. ompom:


 Im on LLA and mac's site all the time! And of cos vice2 was ordered today which means im broke for mac's holiday this thurs and enchanted restock lol but knowing me i ll still order a few things! My order from CBL restock have yet to arrive, its still electronic shipping info receive, did everyone else received theirs already?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm so excited to share this! I'm still working on my polish drawers, but I've finished organizing my lipsticks and lip pencils. Those are my new containers sitting on top of my polish drawers. This is in my closet as I don't have a lot of space to work with, so I have to be as space efficient as possible. There's still polish sitting on top of one of the drawer units while I figure out how to organize them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    OMG!  This is not CC's collection...It's CC's Boutique!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it CC!!!!


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> was this one of the alice in wonderland colors?  man I missed out on that collection!!  :eyelove:   I see lots of pretty colors in there!!





kimibos said:


> Pretty! i missed all the Alice polishes too naughtyp.  Nice! LOL at the 20 new ones. We all have a ton of untrieds in here.


  Thank you both! Yes, this was from the AIW collection. I usually go for cooler toned reds, but this one was just so pretty.   I have a bunch of Butter Londons and Wet n Wilds to get through. So far I've only worn slapper.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 8, 2013)

Emily De Molly Rose gold over OPI Hoodoo Voodoo. My kids have had swimming lessons this week so I've broken two nails and only have stubs  It's such a pretty polish it would look great on longer nails.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> ^ We don't have Muji here
> 
> Yesterday I got my Hares
> 
> ...







Hello Everyone!!!  I've missed this fab nail porn so much that I was starting to have withdrawal symptoms.  It would take forever to catch up but suffice it to say, I love the hauls and manis & storage set-ups...just amazing!!!  Naughtyp I'm so glad your Prince is home!!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 8, 2013)

im at the LLa site right now. just for one polish and its acting up. and i think Lean is late for the restock.

  Well nothing happened LOL maybe it SO too fast!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i have been Neglecting this thread thanks to the Riri collection and the flu. i have it since friday! i feel much better now tho. Im wearing Minion from crowstoes right now.
> i missed the Scofflaw Halloween trio at etsy,im gonna wait on LLa. but i dont know if i want them all. i only really really like the orange one. the other 2 the bottles are cute, with the little pumpkin.
> 
> Of course i missed the EP restock at mei mei but i honestly dont care. im only gonna try at Harlow and at the EP website if they have a restock.
> ...






Glad you're feeling better Kimibos!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I might get the pink one as I buy all things pink! LOL, let me know whats your fav pink stuff, nails, lippies, blushes wateva!


   J90, I'm your 'Pinkmate'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love all things pink.  Actually ODing on pink for BCAM!!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Glad you're feeling better Kimibos!!!


  thanks Hun!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Medgal, glad to see you around!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 8, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> I have a bunch of Butter Londons and Wet n Wilds to get through. So far I've only worn Slapper.


   I luv Reds too. i have a huge to get list from BL, their holiday stuff is looking good. haha 
  Slapper is GOORGEOUS!!!  Very Bright, Very Eye-catching !!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> J90, I'm your 'Pinkmate'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Medgal! I missed you  where have you been?


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 8, 2013)

kimibos said:


> that mac holiday collection is too soon and too expensive this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want a few lipsticks and glosses but I am not paying 27 for a mac blush. Nope! lol
  I like the sets but I have a lot of the colors that they contain so idk. I want the mlb set for sure tho I love those things! Not too sure about the pigment/glitter sets and m skipping the brush set/look bags as well. I don't know if im gonna grab anything from the Punk collection either....
  more money for NP!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hi Medgal, glad to see you around!






Thank you Naynadine.  I still managed to haul a few NPs in spite of everything that I have going on right now


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Med!!!! thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the MeiMei EP restock is happening soon, she took them all down hours ago and said on FB that she was updating them for the upcoming silnet restock, so I'm guessing it will be in the next couple of hours. Knowing my luck I will miss it, I have a dentist appointment in 45 minutes, plus need to pick my children up from school in 3 hours. Oh well, I'll be e-mailing Norway Nails with my list on Friday then.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2013)

Remember that token I lost? Well, I found it in my grocery bag yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  China Glaze Cast A Spell from last years Halloween collection. If you were careful this would be a one-coater, really opaque and smooth! One of my all time faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  Sorry about the red hands, it's so hot in here.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

Ugh, I was stalking all day and when I wasn't by the computer for literally 20 minutes, the restock happened. And that was the last one. Oh well.


----------



## MRV (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I was stalking all day and when I wasn't by the computer for literally 20 minutes, the restock happened. And that was the last one. Oh well.


  Yeah, I missed it, too! For the third and last time. I was stalking all day, just staring at the screen and not really able to work. Then I had to leave and run some of the most important errands in live on my way home, and of course it happened while I was at it. Oh well indeed. I need a good mani tonite!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yeah, I missed it, too! For the third and last time. I was stalking all day, just staring at the screen and not really able to work. Then I had to leave and run some of the most important errands in live on my way home, and of course it happened while I was at it. Oh well indeed. I need a good mani tonite!!!


  Sorry to hear that. Let's hope we manage to get what we want from Norway Nails. Or hopefully there'll be a restock on the EP website soon too.


----------



## MRV (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear that. Let's hope we manage to get what we want from Norway Nails. Or hopefully there'll be a restock on the EP website soon too.


  Guess that was our faith this time but there's still hope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck on Friday!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Guess that was our faith this time but there's still hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

I caught the restock, but everything sold out in seconds. Not all colors were restocked either. I managed to add polishes to my cart and check out. But there was overselling, so I lost my order. I'm hoping for an Enchanted website restock, too. Hopefully this weekend now that Mei Mei's restock is over.

  Good luck to you Euro ladies with Norway Nails. I hope you get what you want. Although I understand why the restock is restricted to European customers, I'll admit that I don't like it. I feel like there would be a serious problem if Enchanted's website or Llarowe while she carried the brand restricted international customers from specific restocks. Nail Polish Canada restricted it's main restock to Canadians. Femme Fatale is going to restrict their first wishlist restock to Australians to test it out, but it could become a permanent restriction. It also seems like Norway Nails is doing their Enchanted restock the same way Femme Fatale plans to do it.

  I hope my opinion isn't interpreted as whining or complaining. I'm just concerned about this trend of selectively excluding people. I think it's a slippery slope. OK. I'm going to sleep now. I'm exhausted!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Wait, before I go to sleep. MED!!!! Welcome back!


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 9, 2013)

*Honi*, I like those glitters 

*MacNcheese*, lovely nails & colour!

  And WOW.. all those collections. I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Good ol' China Glaze - Ruby Pumps


----------



## lyseD (Oct 9, 2013)

Zoya Skyar  -- neither picture does it justice. It is a really lovely grey blue.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I caught the restock, but everything sold out in seconds. Not all colors were restocked either. I managed to add polishes to my cart and check out. But there was overselling, so I lost my order. I'm hoping for an Enchanted website restock, too. Hopefully this weekend now that Mei Mei's restock is over.
> 
> Good luck to you Euro ladies with Norway Nails. I hope you get what you want. Although I understand why the restock is restricted to European customers, I'll admit that I don't like it. I feel like there would be a serious problem if Enchanted's website or Llarowe while she carried the brand restricted international customers from specific restocks. Nail Polish Canada restricted it's main restock to Canadians. Femme Fatale is going to restrict their first wishlist restock to Australians to test it out, but it could become a permanent restriction. It also seems like Norway Nails is doing their Enchanted restock the same way Femme Fatale plans to do it.
> 
> I hope my opinion isn't interpreted as whining or complaining. I'm just concerned about this trend of selectively excluding people. I think it's a slippery slope. OK. I'm going to sleep now. I'm exhausted!


  I think generally NN doesn't ship outside Europe. In any case, they have the right to choose. Just like a lot of US websites (eg Urban Decay), don't ship outside the US. It's annoying, but we have to just live with it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

E-mail from EP about the restock, it will be on Sunday at 12 pm PDT.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Oct 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Not the best picture but here's my mani for this week, i forgotten to upload it on sunday


  Hey I just ordered this polish because of you !!!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> E-mail from EP about the restock, it will be on Sunday at 12 pm PDT.


  Is it just that new color? If yes, I probably won't bother.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Is it just that new color? If yes, I probably won't bother.


  It didn't say specifically, just said everything that will be restocked will be on the site by then, so I'm guessing it's not just that.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2013)

Today's mani, Nails Inc Callcott Street with Cirque XX on the accent nail. The Nails Inc is duochrome, purple to green, very pretty. It looks more purple than IRL, it has a lot more pink to it than my camera managed to pick up. Very nice.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 9, 2013)

Time for some spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enchanted June 2013 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hare Return to Nature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted July 2013 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 July again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elevation Echinops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted Stay Classy San Diego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Say classy again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Literary Lacquers Strawberry Ice Cream Soma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Emily De Molly Living after Midnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colors by Llarowe Dirty Diana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nicole Opi That's what I Mint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colors by llarowe Good Fortune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanel Azure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanel azure and Prince


----------



## alyxo (Oct 9, 2013)

Sage Is Just A Number by OPI Sephora





  This picture does not do it justice. It's like a yellow gold with green and chocolate brown multichrome. I'm so in love with it! I talk about it to everyone, it's getting annoying lol.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani, Nails Inc Callcott Street with Cirque XX on the accent nail. The Nails Inc is duochrome, purple to green, very pretty. It looks more purple than IRL, it has a lot more pink to it than my camera managed to pick up. Very nice.


 Me likey!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are all stunning! I especially love the hare polish and the elevation polish. And literary lacquers!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 9, 2013)

alyxo said:


> Sage Is Just A Number by OPI Sephora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to look for this one!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

BeautyByLele said:


> Hey I just ordered this polish because of you !!!!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Chanel azure and Prince


  Lovely manis!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think generally NN doesn't ship outside Europe. In any case, they have the right to choose. Just like a lot of US websites (eg Urban Decay), don't ship outside the US. It's annoying, but we have to just live with it.


  No, I get that and can certainly live with it. That's not what I'm saying. I'm not talking about sellers who's standard policy is usually to not sale to certain areas. That's understandable, like Pshiiit Boutique, for example. They don't ship to the US at all because of regulations. I'm talking about companies who ship to certain areas on a regular basis, and then decide not to for one particular instance. Of course businesses have the right to choose how they run their companies. All I'm saying, and I don't mean this in reference to just Enchanted polish or polish in general, is that selective exclusion can go the wrong way.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It didn't say specifically, just said everything that will be restocked will be on the site by then, so I'm guessing it's not just that.


  I saw a post on the Enchanted Facebook page where she says, "There will be several new colors launching on Sunday." Interesting!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, so many pretty manis since I've been snoozing. They all look lovely ladies.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wow, so many pretty manis since I've been snoozing. They all look lovely ladies.


  are you on vacay somewhere, CC? or did you just had an afternoon nap? hehe, sooo relaxing!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> are you on vacay somewhere, CC? or did you just had an afternoon nap? hehe, sooo relaxing!


  Lol! I wish I was on vacation somewhere! Some place tropical and sunny. It's wet and cold here now. I took a nap after staying up stalking Mei Mei's website.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Wait, before I go to sleep. MED!!!! Welcome back!


  Thank you so much CC!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This thread is so therapeutic...I don't know how I survived w/o it!!!


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 9, 2013)

I have never even heard of some of these brands you ladies are talking about. I guess I'm behind! That sucks because I'm on a no buy, LOL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Medgal! I missed you  where have you been?






Hi honey!  I've been busier than I care to be, but with fun positive things.  In addition to getting my puppy Oct 17, I've been interviewing architects and builders in preparation for some renovations on our house for next year.  I've managed to haul a bit in between...makeup, NP & doggie stuff.  Don't laugh but I even ordered matching PJs for me and my pup, Abby.




Medgal & Abby's matching PJs


----------



## kimibos (Oct 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> E-mail from EP about the restock, it will be on Sunday at 12 pm PDT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SOO many gorgeous manis!! and Price is my fav (dont tell zizou tho) hahah


----------



## kimibos (Oct 9, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> I have never even heard of some of these brands you ladies are talking about. I guess I'm behind! That sucks because I'm on a no buy, LOL.


  Welcome to the Indie World. I used to buy only known brands a year ago. Now i have indie fever. you can find most brands at LLarowe.com and browse around, get to know them. beware the site is dangerous, very addictive. but i think is the only way of knowing/learning the brands we are talking about. just a tip, dont blame me later


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi honey!  I've been busier than I care to be, but with fun positive things.  In addition to getting my puppy Oct 17, I've been interviewing architects and builders in preparation for some renovations on our house for next year.  I've managed to haul a bit in between...makeup, NP & doggie stuff.  Don't laugh but I even ordered matching PJs for me and my pup, Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How cute is that?! I hope you will post a pic of Abby wearing her adorable PJ.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Welcome to the Indie World. I used to buy only known brands a year ago. Now i have indie fever. you can find most brands at LLarowe.com and browse around, get to know them. beware the site is dangerous, very addictive. but i think is the only way of knowing/learning the brands we are talking about. just a tip, dont blame me later


  Thanks doll! I think I'll refrain from looking just now since I"m on a no buy. I'm going to bookmark the site though and start looking around February.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi honey!  I've been busier than I care to be, but with fun positive things.  In addition to getting my puppy Oct 17, I've been interviewing architects and builders in preparation for some renovations on our house for next year.  I've managed to haul a bit in between...makeup, NP & doggie stuff.  Don't laugh but I even ordered matching PJs for me and my pup, Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Glad you still managed to haul with all that going on  OMG!, its pink!!!! I can picture how adorable you would look in that with Abby in your arms!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi honey!  I've been busier than I care to be, but with fun positive things.  In addition to getting my puppy Oct 17, I've been interviewing architects and builders in preparation for some renovations on our house for next year.  I've managed to haul a bit in between...makeup, NP & doggie stuff.  Don't laugh but I even ordered matching PJs for me and my pup, Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now this is just too precious!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Welcome to the Indie World. I used to buy only known brands a year ago. Now i have indie fever. you can find most brands at LLarowe.com and browse around, get to know them. beware the site is dangerous, very addictive. but i think is the only way of knowing/learning the brands we are talking about. just a tip, dont blame me later


  I agree with kimibos. I knew nothing of indies before joining this thread. They've opened up a whole new world for me. Lol. Where's that Little Mermaid polish pic when you need it?

  EDIT: Found it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 9, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Skyar  -- neither picture does it justice. It is a really lovely grey blue.


  ive heard of that color, ill prob have to get it online if I want to get it tho!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I agree with kimibos. I knew nothing of indies before joining this thread. They've opened up a whole new world for me. Lol. Where's that Little Mermaid polish pic when you need it?
> 
> EDIT: Found it!


  this is all of us lol
  my mom is getting on my case I just had 3 boxes delivered and 2 earlier! lol
  I finally got my BL Princes Plums ( 1 box)
  my samples from my Riri back ups (1 box)
  my riri backups ( 1 box) all from nordies could have all fit into one box but whatever lol

  Earlier I got my two I Love Np and 2 enchanteds( I am the Walrus and Hey Jude) I got in swap group ( I just paid for them lol, no swapping for me )
  I didn't order any polish today....lol gotta hold off for sunday! cuz now im learning theres new colors?! wth lol why is she doing this to me =(


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> That is sooooo cute! and comfy looking I want a pair lol
> 
> lol I told prince =) but I wont tell zizou lol
> im ready for sunday! I think lol
> ...


  Lol! Yes, making more is the answer. I think Mei Mei's site couldn't update the inventory with how quickly people were checking out. She gave too many signs of when the last restock would happen. Making the inventory disappear, re-uploading the All Love Garden pics on Facebook. People were ready for it and pounced. Lol!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 9, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Now this has got to be one of the cutest things that I've ever seen! I didn't know that you had a Yorkie that went to rainbow bridge. I'm so happy for you that you are getting another.
> 
> Thanks doll! I think I'll refrain from looking just now since I"m on a no buy. I'm going to bookmark the site though and start looking around February.


  I think that is the best thing if you want to stick to your no buy lol . Before this thread I never heard of many of these brands. But it does take some experimenting to figure out which brands you like, but if you stick around you will see all of our picks and see which ones catch your eye.
  now im having a hard time picking a few brands to purchase from in the future cuz right now its too many to keep up with. But after buying for a couple
  of years, I think ill be able to narrow it down to like 15 brands that I like the most.
  lol that still sounds like a lot!!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 9, 2013)

i think i dislike when all the retailers sell out and all the drama, but all my hate/beef goes towards the Enchanted Owner. i think she is stupid for not making more. i cant understand how other brands can but she is unable to. to me she is sadistic, she enjoys all the drama that is created around the brand. and i of course hate myself for buying her Sh*t. yeah i find myself to be quite pathetic for doing so.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

i still do not own any enchanted polish lol, so what should i get on sunday (if i can actually managed to get through) ? LOL


----------



## kimibos (Oct 9, 2013)

my CbL are going to be here tomorrow!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> this is all of us lol
> my mom is getting on my case I just had 3 boxes delivered and 2 earlier! lol
> I finally got my BL Princes Plums ( 1 box)
> my samples from my Riri back ups (1 box)
> ...


  I'm itching to order the I Love NP polishes, but I need to see the damage after the Enchanted restock. There's also a possible Colors by Llarowe hold back restock on Friday and a Takko restock for Monday that I don't want to miss. And the new Picture Polish shades are this weekend too... The list just keeps growing.

  By the way, I wonder how Norway Nails could be having a restock so soon. They restocked just last month, didn't they? Nail Polish Canada and Harlow & Co haven't said anything about their next shipment yet and their restocks happened before Norway Nails.

  Also to the European and Australian Enchanted fans, Pshiiit Boutiqe and Femme Fatale are also said to be restocking soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> my CbL are going to be here tomorrow!!


  Yay! Mine hasn't shipped yet, but it should by tomorrow. That means I should get them next week.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's hard to say not really knowing what's going to be launched/restocked yet. Do you like September? That color is confirmed. If so, go for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Mine hasn't shipped yet, but it should by tomorrow. That means I should get them next week.


  you mean not all the shades on the site currently will be restocked? i do like september!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> you mean not all the shades on the site currently will be restocked? i do like september!


  Yup, that's what I mean. The colors showing on the website now are from the last restock. They usually change right before an upcoming restock, so it's hard to tell what colors will be available before hand. September says Coming Soon, so it's confirmed for the next restock.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 9, 2013)

After what felt like an eternity I finally hauled polish again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chanel Accessoire, for my vampy polish fix. Hopefully it will get here today.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yup, that's what I mean. The colors showing on the website now are from the last restock. They usually change right before an upcoming restock, so it's hard to tell what colors will be available before hand. September says Coming Soon, so it's confirmed for the next restock.


  ah got ya! thanks! the ocd in me is mad though, im so used to making lists!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm itching to order the I Love NP polishes, but I need to see the damage after the Enchanted restock. There's also a possible Colors by Llarowe hold back restock on Friday and a Takko restock for Monday that I don't want to miss. And the new Picture Polish shades are this weekend too... The list just keeps growing.
> 
> By the way, I wonder how Norway Nails could be having a restock so soon. They restocked just last month, didn't they? Nail Polish Canada and Harlow & Co haven't said anything about their next shipment yet and their restocks happened before Norway Nails.
> 
> Also to the European and Australian Enchanted fans, Pshiiit Boutiqe and Femme Fatale are also said to be restocking soon.


  i kno =( too many colors! she posted the colors for takko polish restock did u see that? she wont have heads will roll which Is the main one I want besides schiaperlli (?). I haven't worn PP Frosting yet, I don't know if  I want those new shades except imperial, I gota grab that one! I want like 4 of the CBL's oh this is too much! lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think i dislike when all the retailers sell out and all the drama, but all my hate/beef goes towards the Enchanted Owner. i think she is stupid for not making more. i cant understand how other brands can but she is unable to. to me she is sadistic, she enjoys all the drama that is created around the brand. and i of course hate myself for buying her Sh*t. yeah i find myself to be quite pathetic for doing so.


 I agree Kimibos.  I hate that they limit supply to influence demand.  Way too stressful...and it's easy to get all caught up in it.


----------



## MRV (Oct 10, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Skyar  -- neither picture does it justice. It is a really lovely grey blue.


  It has a lovely shimmer!


----------



## MRV (Oct 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, it will be against my better judgement (which is apparently lacking anyway) I will post a pic in our PJs.  We also have a matching animal print loungewear set.  I
> don't know how this *animal *will feel about wearing animal* print*!!


  Two cute cat girls?


  Finally, my first Halloween mani - EP Mount Cangyan and FF Goulish Glee (Edit 131014: this is actually Tricky Treats, mixed the names of two Halloween polishes). Unfortunately you can't see here the lovely sheen in MC or how_ fiery_






 metallic GG looks on my tips!


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 10, 2013)

*Naughtyp*, great collection! All the shades are lovely 

*kimibos*, thank you very much!

*Fuzzy*, love that China Glaze! Really suits you. 

*MRV*, that glitter polish is beautiful! Looks great with the purple.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i think i dislike when all the retailers sell out and all the drama, but all my hate/beef goes towards the Enchanted Owner. i think she is stupid for not making more. i cant understand how other brands can but she is unable to. to me she is sadistic, she enjoys all the drama that is created around the brand. and i of course hate myself for buying her Sh*t. *yeah i find myself to be quite pathetic for doing so. *


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice combo! The Inc is one of those I'd like to get. I actually ordered a set of 4 from QCV a while back, but never got it.... their excuse was that *"you can't ship more that 3 polishes abroad"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hate QVC by the way. But they do get some good sets.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm going to try to get some more Enchanteds from the Norway Nails pre-order too. I think I'll ask for Yesterday, I Am The Walrus, Magical Mystery Tour, Across The Universe, Time To Pretend and Kids. Then I would have the complete Imagine collection and from the Time To Pretend collection I would only be missing The Youth and Future Reflections. I don't think I can afford more right now, unfortunately the price on the Norway Nails site is a bit higher. Hopefully the Pshiiit Boutique will restock at the end of the month, because the 24th is payday and then I would be able to get some more. Does anyone know how you can get updates from the Pshiiit Boutique? I have an account, but I don't think I automatically get updates about restocks.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm going to try to get some more Enchanteds from the Norway Nails pre-order too. I think I'll ask for Yesterday, I Am The Walrus, Magical Mystery Tour, Across The Universe, Time To Pretend and Kids. Then I would have the complete Imagine collection and from the Time To Pretend collection I would only be missing The Youth and Future Reflections. I don't think I can afford more right now, unfortunately the price on the Norway Nails site is a bit higher. Hopefully the Pshiiit Boutique will restock at the end of the month, because the 24th is payday and then I would be able to get some more. Does anyone know how you can get updates from the Pshiiit Boutique? I have an account, but I don't think I automatically get updates about restocks.


  I don't know. To be honest, I'd never even known about this shop. Just registered. But I think if you go to the EP page and choose a polish, you can ask to be notified if it's in stock, so if you do that with your wishlist, then hopefully you'll get a notification. I've also started following them on FB.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know. To be honest, I'd never even known about this shop. Just registered. But I think if you go to the EP page and choose a polish, you can ask to be notified if it's in stock, so if you do that with your wishlist, then hopefully you'll get a notification. I've also started following them on FB.


  Ok that's what I've done so far, making a wishlist. I'll go follow them on facebook too. Let's hope we can get what we want.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hello Medgal! I've given up on Mac now, although the releases aren't half as bad here as they are in the US.  Hi there Anitacska & MRV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyseD (Oct 10, 2013)

Butter London is offering a free Champers polish with the purchase of another polish. Code 100CHEERS.


----------



## alyxo (Oct 10, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I'm going to have to look for this one!


  You will not be disappointed! I know that OPI has released this through Sephora and their original line. Chanel has an expensive one that is very similar to it as well. I just don't know whether or not they are LE.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 10, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Butter London is offering a free Champers polish with the purchase of another polish. Code 100CHEERS.


  tempting.........


----------



## kimibos (Oct 10, 2013)

_[SUP]*LLAROWE *[/SUP]:::::The next launch/restock is scheduled for Saturday, October 12th at 1:00pm MDT and will include:

 Colors by llarowe Reno Air Race Collection & leftover stock
 Picture Polish 
 Scofflaw

 More may be added depending upon shipment arrivals and I will update before the launch.

 Next week we will be launching/restocking the following:

A England
Lilypad Lacquer including an llarowe exclusive
Takko Lacquer_


----------



## kimibos (Oct 10, 2013)

_i got my CBL today. im already wearing Dirty Diana. and i like All Bidness the most! _
_heres the pics_
_the lighting sucks. i took these early in the morning._
_

_
_Flip flops, Girl on fire, Unorthodox annie, Dirty Diana, Beat it, Lizzards & Gizzards, All Bidness._
_

_
_i also received today my 1st nars blush. Boys dont cry. soo pretty..._
_some manis:_
_

 

_
_Essene Miss Universe/ Scofflaw Flotsam Jetsam _
_





_
_heres Dirty Diana by the window and the other with just the phone lighting. no flash. VEry Pretty!!! glad i got it! _


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _i got my CBL today. im already wearing Dirty Diana. and i like All Bidness the most! _
> _heres the pics_
> _the lighting sucks. i took these early in the morning._
> _
> ...


 
  Oooh, they are all pretty, but I am really drawn to that Flotsam and Jetsam. I don't have anything like that.

  I'm not familiar with the indie companies. What does CBL stand for?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 10, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Oooh, they are all pretty, but I am really drawn to that Flotsam and Jetsam. I don't have anything like that.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the indie companies. What does CBL stand for?


  thanks! CBL- Colors by LLarowe. its the brand by the owner/runner of the Llarowe website, she is the US seller of many international/ US too brands. she just started like maybe 2months aago to make her own polishes. 

  Floatsam and jetsam is really pretty. 2 coats. i luv mints and this one is different from other mints cause of the glitter pieces it has.


----------



## MarieMary (Oct 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> These are great tips! I might try some of them.


  Yay! I'd love to see the end results.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Butter London is offering a free Champers polish with the purchase of another polish. Code 100CHEERS.


   Thanks!!!  Really nice of you to share the info LyseD.  I would go for it but I already have Champers


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _i got my CBL today. im already wearing Dirty Diana. and i like All Bidness the most! _
> _heres the pics_
> _the lighting sucks. i took these early in the morning._
> _
> ...


  Wow Kimibos.  Great NP haul.  I hope you like the blush.  It's really pretty.  Your manis are pretty.  The mint/light green is


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 10, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks! CBL- Colors by LLarowe. its the brand by the owner/runner of the Llarowe website, she is the US seller of many international/ US too brands. she just started like maybe 2months aago to make her own polishes.
> 
> Floatsam and jetsam is really pretty. 2 coats. i luv mints and this one is different from other mints cause of the glitter pieces it has.


  Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2013)

Argh! I've messed up, for some reason I thought 8 am CET was  9 am UK time. Of course it's not, it's 7 and, so of course I was late to send my email. It seems like those EP polishes and I weren't meant to be.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Argh! I've messed up, for some reason I thought 8 am CET was 9 am UK time. Of course it's not, it's 7 and, so of course I was late to send my email. It seems like those EP polishes and I weren't meant to be.


  I just send my mail about 15 minutes ago and here we have the same time as Norway.

  EDIT shit I thought we could email from 9, but it seems like it was 8 damn it!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

I can't believe that I got confused and apparenty they got an overwelming amount of emails and are only going to give everyone 3 of the polishes they asked for to begin with.


----------



## MRV (Oct 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I can't believe that I got confused and apparenty they got an overwelming amount of emails and are only going to give everyone 3 of the polishes they asked for to begin with.


  I consider 3 polishes a huge amout in this case (compared to EP restocks).


----------



## MRV (Oct 11, 2013)

Okay, I just read what she says in FB and it seems that we can know what and if we get something in 5-6 days only?

  I had only 6 polishes on my list, but I can't try to purchase those on Sunday because with my luck I'd just get the same polishes twice! Hope EP themselves will get new shades to choose from!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Oh no, girls! Sorry to hear that. These time zones are so confusing sometimes. I hope I was able to send my message at the right time. I sent it 9.00 sharp (we are one hour ahead of CET and 2 hours of UK time). But I bet there was dozens
> 
> ...


  I had 6 on my list that I want really bad, but you're right 3 is a lot already. I just had hoped that everyone would be able to get their complete list until they were sold out. I will be happy if I even get 3, but since I mailed them an hour late I'm afraid I won't even get those I think you mailed the right time, so lets hope you can get the ones you like best.


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 11, 2013)

*kimibos*, what a nice haul! The blush looks beautiful, too. Pretty nails & manicures


----------



## MRV (Oct 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I had 6 on my list that I want really bad, but you're right 3 is a lot already. I just had hoped that everyone would be able to get their complete list until they were sold out. I will be happy if I even get 3, but since I mailed them an hour late I'm afraid I won't even get those I think you mailed the right time, so lets hope you can get the ones you like best.


  It is really difficult to know. Depends on how much stock she has. And that we don't know. Did you get anything last time? If not, you might be ahead of me on the list anyways!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2013)

Well, I guess if I get 3 out of 5 on my list, I will be happy. I've never bought EP from them, so maybe that will bump me up a bit? We'll see. I think the e-mail option is open until midnight on Sunday, so that's why we won't hear sooner. I'll still buy everything i can at the EP restock because if I do end up with 2 I can always either sell them on here or on eBay, they seem to be going at ridiculous prices. Of course here I would only charge what it cost me plus postage, I'm nice like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MRV, I'm sure you sent yours at the right time. I don't know why I thought it was 9 am UK time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That said, I probably wouldn't have got up at 7 to e-mail, I like my sleep more than my polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had a late night last night as a friend and I went to the recording of a tv show and didn't get home until 11.30, so every minute extra sleep counted this morning! 

  I've just received my Sally Magpies Picture Polishes, will post pictures later.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, MM!
> 
> 
> Well, me too! I was way too aggitated by Mei Mei and other stuff in the beginning of the week, and now more stuff has happened, so it's been a rollercoaster week!
> ...


  I've never ordered from them before, but I'm not sure if that counts as missing out last time.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I've never ordered from them before, but I'm not sure if that counts as missing out last time.


  I'm pretty sure it does as she said that if you didn't place an order for EP at the last restock then you qualify. I have ordered other stuff from them, so I at least have an account...


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Im itching to buy some np lol, im going to cvs later to pick up a prescription, maybe i ll be back with a bunch of essie


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im itching to buy some np lol, im going to cvs later to pick up a prescription, maybe i ll be back with a bunch of essie


  You're becoming a true np addict, lol!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> You're becoming a true np addict, lol!


 I think i am! Problem is im saving for the ipad 5, so i probably should not hoard so much stuff!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm pretty sure it does as she said that if you didn't place an order for EP at the last restock then you qualify. I have ordered other stuff from them, so I at least have an account...


  I made an account just before I mailed them hoping that would help.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _i got my CBL today. im already wearing Dirty Diana. and i like All Bidness the most! _
> _heres the pics_
> _the lighting sucks. i took these early in the morning._
> _
> ...


  Great haul Kimibos!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2013)

Canada Post guy called me down for my parcel from NPC again! Good service, yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OPI I Snow You Love Me, Wonderous Star, Ski Slope Sweetie & Warm Me Up.  I got Revlon Heavenly because it was on sale at the grocery store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's reddish iridescent hexes and bluish iridescent squares.  Also: cookies for all!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2013)

MacNcheese said:


> Thank you!


  I know you said you're on a no buy until January, but here's a note about indies. Indie polishes are usually hand made by individual creators. They're not mass produced. It's always unknown how long a color will be available because they're normally made in small batches. Some colors are LE or may only be available for a few months before they're discontinued. That's why you'll see a lot of us hauling indies like mad around here. If there's a color that you love and must absolutely have, it may not be a good idea to wait. Lol! I'm not trying to enable. Honest I'm not. Just letting you know the nature of indie polishes.

  Flotsam & Jetsam is made by Scofflaw Nail Varnish, by the way. One of my favorite indie brands.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I guess if I get 3 out of 5 on my list, I will be happy. I've never bought EP from them, so maybe that will bump me up a bit? We'll see. I think the e-mail option is open until midnight on Sunday, so that's why we won't hear sooner. I'll still buy everything i can at the EP restock because if I do end up with 2 I can always either sell them on here or on eBay, they seem to be going at ridiculous prices. Of course here I would only charge what it cost me plus postage, I'm nice like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul! *in Cookie Monster voice* Cookies! Nom! Nom! Nom!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im itching to buy some np lol, im going to cvs later to pick up a prescription, maybe i ll be back with a bunch of essie


 It's a sign Jose....true *NPA* behavior!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope the Norway Nails restock works out for all of you and that you get what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






Now I want cookies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

My most recent haul did include NP...how could I not, even though I've maxed out my for NP racks.  In addition to the three Chanels I nabbed a Dior Tuxedo (gorgeous cobalt blue) which was out a  couple of years ago, but I had already taken this pic before it arrived today.




Rose Moiré, Rouge Moire & Rouge Rubis


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2013)

I saw one of the new Enchanted colors on Instagram. It's called Vampires Suck and it looks like a black holo.

http://statigr.am/p/564505358523989387_224822078


  It took me a while to find it again, but here's the list of colors for the Llarowe Takko restock. I was hoping Bright Young Things would've been included.

Marie Antoinette 
Nirvana 
Infinity & Beyond 
Schiaparelli
Get Lucky 
Kaleidoscope Eyes 
Kiss The Sky 
Muse 
Electric Apple NYC 
Opium 
Va Va Voom


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My most recent haul did include NP...how could I not, even though I've maxed out my for NP racks.  In addition to the three Chanels I nabbed a Dior Tuxedo (gorgeous cobalt blue) which was out a  couple of years ago, but I had already taken this pic before it arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2013)

My polish purchases and delivered hauls from yesterday. The weather here is miserable and gloomy. I went out in it yesterday to pick up my Chanel Magic and Cosmic order. I had them brought in special for me, so I didn't want to risk leaving them at the boutique for them to be mistakenly sold to someone else by a different sales associate. Since I don't go to this mall often, I did some "sample shopping" while I was there. I get a lot of mailers from different department stores offering free samples. I save them up and then take them all with me when I go to this particular mall. After I picked up my polishes from the Chanel boutique, I paid a visit to various beauty counters to load up on samples. It was like shopping without spending any money. It was also nice coming out of the soggy weather when I got back home to see 2 polish packages waiting for me.






*Chanel:* Magic; Cosmic




 



*Takko Lacquer:* Marie Antoinette; Jimi's Jacket




 




*Scofflaw Nail Varnish:* Redrum; The Worst Witch; Rosemary's Baby Blues; Love Letter to Bea Arthur

  I love how the Halloween trio has a little pumpkin where there's normally a star. The polish names are also usually on the bottom of the bottle with a cute little graphic specific to the polish name. But since the Halloween trio has the names printed on the bottle, there are little messages on the bottom instead.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2013)

These are the colors available in tomorrow's Colors by llarowe restock. I few that I wanted aren't listed. The Picture Polish restock has also been delayed to next week. I guess that's good. More money for Sunday.

  Quote:    Colors by llarowe will be very limited and will include the following:

That's a Fact Jack!
Unorthodox Annie
You're Such a Flake
Y U All Up in My Grill
Zipper
Angels Sing
Beautiful Creature
Black or White
Her Eyes Shined
Fresh Cut Grass
Gizmo
I Need a Holo Day
Confetti Freeze
The Devil Wears Polish
Dora the Explora
Behead the Drama Queen
Bad
Sparkles Are a Girl's Best Friend
Tank Tops & Flip Flops
Mustang Sally
This Girl is on Fire
All Bidness
Beam Me Up Scotty
Beat It
Burnt Sugar
Bubs Don't Make Bubbas
Dirty Diana
Good Fortune
In the Navy
Licorice
Little Red Corvette
Precious Metal
Rednecks & Rubies
Root Beer
Strega
Thriller
Trouble
Paradise Found
Yen
Gunfighter
Sizzlin Liz
Voodoo

PLEASE NOTE: We may have only one of certain colors that we will be listing...this is a very limited launch.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely hauls and manis ladies!

  Managed to finish a statistical consult, so next time NPC restocks a hard to get brand (or finally gets in Hare Polish) I can do a little shopping.

  Currently wearing Spa Ritual Can you Dig it (Bronze) which is very nice but a little chip prone. Will try to take a picture tomorrow before I take it off to put on my other Emily de Molly instead.

  Made Sephora VIB and get a 45min consult. Was going to ask more about Too Faced and Lorac vs Bobbi Brown, I have added NARS blushes into my too be looked into list. I am very far behind inn make up appreciation in comparison to nail polish appreciation (I need to find a 'makeup discussion any brand' thread to stalk.. hahah).


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> My polish purchases and delivered hauls from yesterday. The weather here is miserable and gloomy. I went out in it yesterday to pick up my Chanel Magic and Cosmic order. I had them brought in special for me, so I didn't want to risk leaving them at the boutique for them to be mistakenly sold to someone else by a different sales associate. Since I don't go to this mall often, I did some "sample shopping" while I was there. I get a lot of mailers from different department stores offering free samples. I save them up and then take them all with me when I go to this particular mall. After I picked up my polishes from the Chanel boutique, I paid a visit to various beauty counters to load up on samples. It was like shopping without spending any money. It was also nice coming out of the soggy weather when I got back home to see 2 polish packages waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOVE this haul CC. 



  I see you're loving 'blue' too.  I'm going to keep my eyes out for Magic & Cosmic!!!


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi ladies!  Long time, no talk...



  Does ANYONE know where I might be able to get my hands on Estee Lauder's 'Gold' nail polish?  I tested the polish at a counter and it's the PERFECT gold for my complexion.  I've been on a hunt, but it seems it's an old color and extremely hard to find.  Any leads or suggestions???


----------



## kimibos (Oct 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My most recent haul did include NP...how could I not, even though I've maxed out my for NP racks.  In addition to the three Chanels I nabbed a Dior Tuxedo (gorgeous cobalt blue) which was out a  couple of years ago, but I had already taken this pic before it arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SOOOOOO PRETTTYYY!!! i want them for the pumpkins too lol. i noticed that her blog. thats why i want all 3.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks i wore the blush today,very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2013)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> Hi ladies!  Long time, no talk...
> 
> 
> 
> Does ANYONE know where I might be able to get my hands on Estee Lauder's 'Gold' nail polish?  I tested the polish at a counter and it's the PERFECT gold for my complexion.  I've been on a hunt, but it seems it's an old color and extremely hard to find.  Any leads or suggestions???


   Might this be the one?

    http://www.amazon.com/Estee-Lauder-Metallics-Lacquer-Brushed/dp/B00EBGQ1NY


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 11, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats! *I remember you said that you thought you should've bought Chanel Accessoire instead of YSL Sepia 7e Art.* Glad that you got it.


  Yes! And I like it so much better than the YSL. Colourwise, and the formula is amazing too. Probably the best Chanel polish I own, only Malice might be on the same level.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 12, 2013)

Just a drive by to say cult nails has 20% off nail polish today with code FacebookFriday ...


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 12, 2013)

I bought beat it and i need a holo-day! I paid the 2.40 shipping but watever I dint really wanna spend more just for free shipping


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's my haul.

  Colors by llarowe


Precious Metal 	
Gunfighter 	
Sizzlin' Liz 	
Voodoo 	
Mustang Sally 
 
  I've been going back and forth with Mustang Sally for a while now. I wanted to get Bubs Don't Make Bubbas, but missed it. So decided to just go ahead and grab Mustang Sally. I still would like to see what Beam Me Up Scotty looks like on actual nails. I wanted Scofflaw Underripe, but I don't think it was restocked. I also forgot to add Emily de Molly Cool, Calm & Collected to my cart. I don't want to go back for just one polish. I think I'll remember to grab it during the Takko restock next week.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 12, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I bought beat it and i need a holo-day! I paid the 2.40 shipping but watever I dint really wanna spend more just for free shipping


  Nice!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I just noticed your My Makeup Collection app is available in your signature. Congrats! :cheer:     Nice!


 Im usually too cheap to pay for shipping when i know there are so much stuff i could add to get free shipping but with the enchanted restock tomoro and picture polish next week...as usual u managed to get the great stuff! I ll probably wait for the next restock to get precious metal, voodoo and bubs since she said she was making it in a new bottle or sth?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 12, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks i wore the blush today,very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Ok, the price is a good reason. But they're so worth it. That also makes sense for you about the pigmentation. Yay! I'm glad you love Dirty Diana. Beat It was the first Colors by Llarowe polish I tried. I felt the same way about it looking at it in the bottle. Didn't seem like anything special. Then I applied it on one nail and was immediately hooked on the brand.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

No CBLs for me, none of the ones I want we're available.  I did order my first dance legend holo Cosmic Rainbow. I've wanted it sine I saw Carly from lacquered Lover's IG awhile ago! The other two I want we're not restocked ;( oh well I need some funds for tomorrow just in case I'm lucky enough to order some ep!  I got my first Maya polish its so pretty!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 12, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Im usually too cheap to pay for shipping when i know there are so much stuff i could add to get free shipping but with the enchanted restock tomoro and picture polish next week...as usual u managed to get the great stuff! I ll probably wait for the next restock to get precious metal, voodoo and bubs since she said she was making it in a new bottle or sth?


  What's sth? This restock was just for held back inventory and launching the colors from the Reno Air Force collection that didn't get released last time. The real restock should happen in about 2 weeks and should include all the new colors that have been released. I think that restock will feature the new bottles. I'm going to pick up Bubs, Monkey, and Tequila then. I was trying to get as many on my list now so there would be less for me to grab later. I also hope there will be real swatches of Beam Me Up Scotty by then. The nail wheel swatch seems different than the description.

  Yes, time to get ready for Enchanted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I took a look at the Vampires Suck polish again. On second thought, maybe it's not a black holo. Maybe it's more of a blackened red holo?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I got my first Maya polish its so pretty!


  Those Dance Legends seem really hard to get. What's a Maya polish?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope the Norway Nails restock works out for all of you and that you get what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think you might be thinking of Lilypad Lacquers. Sally Magpies is usually pretty quick. I'm still waiting for my Dance Legends directly from Russia (it's been nearly 3 weeks) and my big Llarowe order from the last CbL restock/preorder. However, I've got my shipping cost refunded from Llarowe as I've qualified for free shipping. I didn't even know she offered free shipping for international customers! I'm expecting 18 polishes from her....


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Those Dance Legends seem really hard to get. What's a Maya polish?


 its another indie brand I saw a pot on this color comparing it  to Essies starry starry night. Which is close to Chanel night sky which was my first love lol it's in a blog post in the FNO thread  (the night sky Chanel).  Here's a link to the Maya Polish  comparison to essie http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2013/09/comparison-maya-stargazing-vs-essie.html?m=1


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yep, about 3 months ago. :nods:  Last month I bought 164 polishes!    I think you might be thinking of Lilypad Lacquers. Sally Magpies is usually pretty quick. I'm still waiting for my Dance Legends directly from Russia (it's been nearly 3 weeks) and my big Llarowe order from the last CbL restock/preorder. However, I've got my shipping cost refunded from Llarowe as I've qualified for free shipping. I didn't even know she offered free shipping for international customers! I'm expecting 18 polishes from her....


 Holy Sheep!!! Lol   How many dance legends did u order? Have u tried any yet?


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

Pointless cafe also has some comparison post for the new Chanel's that cc and HOB ordered already I need to go peep that put real quick!  I am trying to avoid buying more brands but sometimes I can't help it when it's a color I love!!!  I want the so vampires sucks and September but I'm not counting on either one :/  I want the pink one more than the darker one but I love vampires suck lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What's sth? This restock was just for held back inventory and launching the colors from the Reno Air Force collection that didn't get released last time. The real restock should happen in about 2 weeks and should include all the new colors that have been released. I think that restock will feature the new bottles. I'm going to pick up Bubs, Monkey, and Tequila then. I was trying to get as many on my list now so there would be less for me to grab later. I also hope there will be real swatches of Beam Me Up Scotty by then. The nail wheel swatch seems different than the description.  Yes, time to get ready for Enchanted! :boxing:  I took a look at the Vampires Suck polish again. On second thought, maybe it's not a black holo. Maybe it's more of a blackened red holo?


 lol I'm getting butterflies already!  I think your right about its being a blackish red color. I'm going for it! Lol hope there's not too many other new colors... I wish she would tell is what is gonna be up already! Ugh lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Just a drive by to say cult nails has 20% off nail polish today with code FacebookFriday ...


    Thanks for sharing LastContrast.  That's a very cool App by the way!!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What's sth? This restock was just for held back inventory and launching the colors from the Reno Air Force collection that didn't get released last time. The real restock should happen in about 2 weeks and should include all the new colors that have been released. I think that restock will feature the new bottles. I'm going to pick up Bubs, Monkey, and Tequila then. I was trying to get as many on my list now so there would be less for me to grab later. I also hope there will be real swatches of Beam Me Up Scotty by then. The nail wheel swatch seems different than the description.  Yes, time to get ready for Enchanted! :boxing:  I took a look at the Vampires Suck polish again. On second thought, maybe it's not a black holo. Maybe it's more of a blackened red holo?


 Sth = something, haha i always assume ppl will understand my acronyms lol.  I m mentally preparing myself to go to battle for enchanted but without knowing whats going to be there, its kinda hard to budget or prepare a list, hopefully it will still go well tomoro or else i will have to console myself by going to nordies!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Sth = something, haha i always assume ppl will understand my acronyms lol.  I m mentally preparing myself to go to battle for enchanted but without knowing whats going to be there, its kinda hard to budget or prepare a list, hopefully it will still go well tomoro or else i will have to console myself by going to nordies!!


nordies is always good as a back up plan lol    Here is the hunger games polishes I mentioned the other day!  http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/10/covergirl-capitol-collection-nail-polish-glosstinis-hunger-games-catching-fire.html#.UlmxgWS9Kc0


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Congrats making VIB. Yes, definitely ask about NARS during your consult. You're not alone. I still feel like I'm learning about makeup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think you might be thinking of a different Dior blue NP...I do recall you asking me about one but I don't recall which one...aging sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it was Electric Blue


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol I'm getting butterflies already! I think your right about its being a blackish red color. I'm going for it! Lol hope there's not too many other new colors... I wish she would tell is what is gonna be up already! Ugh lol


    You ladies are hysterical.  I enjoy hearing about you scrambling for these NPs but I'm as far along the dark side of being a Nail Polish Addict as I'm willing to go.  CC is 
   a real PRO and seems to get them all.  CC needs to write a 'How To' guide or we should all pay her to shop for us.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's my Picture Polish haul:





  Also, I added the Cirque XX glitter to my tips because my polish started to peel and I was going out that night, so didn't have time to do a whole new mani. 





  And this is today's mani, Enchanted February 2013:



















  It's a purple to green duochrome, probably similar to the OPI and Essie ones, but of course this also has the holo. It's a nice autumnal colour.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   You ladies are hysterical.  I enjoy hearing about you scrambling for these NPs but I'm as far along the dark side of being a Nail Polish Addict as I'm willing to go.  CC is[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   a real PRO and seems to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]get them all.  CC needs to write a 'How To' guide or we should all pay her to shop for us.[/COLOR]


 for realz!!  she is a ninja!!! Lol she got me some before and came thru like a champ! Lol she's on my speed dial/text and she has my wish list... I just worry that soon everyone will be asking her for the same ones I want lol.  But I'm easy,  cuz I want them ALL!  I even have her business card up in my room , with the little note she wrote on the back!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my Picture Polish haul:
> 
> Also, I added the Cirque XX glitter to my tips because my polish started to peel and I was going out that night, so didn't have time to do a whole new mani.
> 
> ...


 love the way u used that glitter! And the EP too of course!  I want imperial and jasmine from the new colors but I'm too poor to get them right now lol


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I want imperial and jasmine from the new colors but I'm too poor to get them right now lol


  Thanks. It's a very pretty glitter polish.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 12, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I bought beat it and i need a holo-day! I paid the 2.40 shipping but watever I dint really wanna spend more just for free shipping
> Nice ones! i like LLa cause shipping is not bad. other places charge $5 and up.
> 
> 
> ...


  the PP's look very pretty. the cirque glitter too with that purple AND . February


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2013)

Swatches of the China Glaze holiday collection glitters: http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/swatch-china-glaze-happy-holiglaze_26.html

  Some of them are forgettable, but I do like All Wrapped Up, Bells Will Be Blinging, Be Merry Be Bright and Your Present Required.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

From EP IG account   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vampires suck and To die for


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks! I like Vampires Suck but To Die For is gorgeous!!! Oh shit, tomorrow is gonna be fun - not.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 12, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Vampires suck and To die for


  thanks for posting! to die for is TO DIE FOR!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 12, 2013)

i shoulda mentioned that she put to die for over black
  I want September and vampires suck! but ill grab to die for if I can lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Swatches of the China Glaze holiday collection glitters: http://thecherylflavour.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/swatch-china-glaze-happy-holiglaze_26.html
> 
> Some of them are forgettable, but I do like All Wrapped Up, Bells Will Be Blinging, Be Merry Be Bright and Your Present Required.


  Thanks! I grabbed a couple of what I assume were last years collection (Pure Joy: Gold and red; Winter Holly: Green and gold) so I don't feel a strong need to seek out these glitters. I don't mind NP toppers, just more into actual NP itself.


  Found a Seche Vite base coat now that I finally used up the revlon base coat. Will be picking out a new polish for a new mani tomorrow.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I saw one of the new Enchanted colors on Instagram. It's called Vampires Suck and it looks like a black holo.
> 
> http://statigr.am/p/564505358523989387_224822078
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for posting this list, I totally missed it. I don't have any Takko yet but I was hoping for Wanderlust. Maybe I'll try for Nirvana and I&B. If you're planning to buy at Mei Mei's any time soon, I think Bright Young Things is still available there.


  I am wearing Opi Germanicure right now, with a glitter from Essence . Since I discovered indies I am kind of underwhelmed with O.P.I.s and other main brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With O.P.I. I get tipwear the very next day and I just find the colours and combinations of indies so much more exciting, I am really spoiled now.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi honey!  I've been busier than I care to be, but with fun positive things.  In addition to getting my puppy Oct 17, I've been interviewing architects and builders in preparation for some renovations on our house for next year.  I've managed to haul a bit in between...makeup, NP & doggie stuff.  Don't laugh but I even ordered matching PJs for me and my pup, Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cuteness overload, aah.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Yes, or maybe a deep dark reddish brown? I hope she'll add a few other colours to the restock, currently only the three new ones and Autumn are up and if everyone and their grandma are combating for these few it'll be even harder. Or maybe she'll have more in stock of these because she didn't have to prepare others? I have developed a dire need for WFU and I hope she'll restock this one soon.. I've never been interested in blues but now I crave them left, right and center, ha.
> 
> Oooh, Picture Polsih - Jasmine looks interesting... you should choose this one for a mani and post pics soon.
> I love glitter gradients, beautiful choice with the Cirque glitter!
> ...


  This is gorgeous!

  Can anyone give some quick tips on how to apply the gold in this look?

  Thank you.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 13, 2013)

lyseD said:


> This is gorgeous!
> 
> Can anyone give some quick tips on how to apply the gold in this look?
> 
> Thank you.


Thank you! It's really easy. You dab the glitter where you want it to be the most dense and then you just gently brush it to where you want it to look "fading". Lucy's Stash has a good tutorial:


----------



## lyseD (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Thank you! It's really easy. You dab the glitter where you want it to be the most dense and then you just gently brush it to where you want it to look "fading". Lucy's Stash has a good tutorial:


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 13, 2013)

*rekhyt*, gorgeous colour & beautiful nails!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Yes, or maybe a deep dark reddish brown? I hope she'll add a few other colours to the restock, currently only the three new ones and Autumn are up and if everyone and their grandma are combating for these few it'll be even harder. Or maybe she'll have more in stock of these because she didn't have to prepare others? I have developed a dire need for WFU and I hope she'll restock this one soon.. I've never been interested in blues but now I crave them left, right and center, ha.   Oooh, Picture Polsih - Jasmine looks interesting... you should choose this one for a mani and post pics soon.  I love glitter gradients, beautiful choice with the Cirque glitter!   Thank you so much for posting this list, I totally missed it. I don't have any Takko yet but I was hoping for Wanderlust. Maybe I'll try for Nirvana and I&B. If you're planning to buy at Mei Mei's any time soon, I think Bright Young Things is still available there.   I am wearing Opi Germanicure right now, with a glitter from Essence . Since I discovered indies I am kind of underwhelmed with O.P.I.s and other main brands. :dunno:  With O.P.I. I get tipwear the very next day and I just find the colours and combinations of indies so much more exciting, I am really spoiled now.


 Omg! Thats sooo pretty! I do now own any gold glitters though, any recommendations? Totally stealing this look, although i might have to watch that video a million times lol


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i havent done a creme in a while too, or a major brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I will check it out.


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Gorgeous!


  Thanks, rekhyt!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my Picture Polish haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Awwwww that's so sweet Naughtyp.  BTW, where did you find Prince or did he just show up???


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

I cant believe there is only going to be 4 EP available for today's restock and that Nail File 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that woman is sooo LAME!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Yes, or maybe a deep dark reddish brown? I hope she'll add a few other colours to the restock, currently only the three new ones and Autumn are up and if everyone and their grandma are combating for these few it'll be even harder. Or maybe she'll have more in stock of these because she didn't have to prepare others? I have developed a dire need for WFU and I hope she'll restock this one soon.. I've never been interested in blues but now I crave them left, right and center, ha.
> 
> Oooh, Picture Polsih - Jasmine looks interesting... you should choose this one for a mani and post pics soon.
> I love glitter gradients, beautiful choice with the Cirque glitter!
> ...


   OMG Rekhyt!!!  What an absolutely GORGEOUS mani....and that accent nail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just brought tears to my eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you tell I really  really like it?


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Awwwww that's so sweet Naughtyp.  BTW, where did you find Prince or did he just show up???[/COLOR]


 I got a call from a lady one afternoon. She said he was outside in the bushes of her apartment for like a month!! Way outta the way I had no posters in that area. She said she went for a walk and saw the ONE poster that WAS around the corner! She described him perfectly and she said he was outside right now! So I flew over there called his name and his lil head poked up and I ran to him! He was crying but be knew it was me! Lol he was super skinny, but I gave him a long bath and he's pretty much back to normal now  U r leaving this week for your puppy? Can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> I cant believe there is only going to be 4 EP available for today's restock and that Nail File   that woman is sooo LAME!!!


 I hope to get at last one but idk which one to go for first!!! Sometimes she only puts one or two!!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2013)

It's in 1 hour, yes?


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Yes, or maybe a deep dark reddish brown? I hope she'll add a few other colours to the restock, currently only the three new ones and Autumn are up and if everyone and their grandma are combating for these few it'll be even harder. Or maybe she'll have more in stock of these because she didn't have to prepare others? I have developed a dire need for WFU and I hope she'll restock this one soon.. I've never been interested in blues but now I crave them left, right and center, ha.   Oooh, Picture Polsih - Jasmine looks interesting... you should choose this one for a mani and post pics soon.  I love glitter gradients, beautiful choice with the Cirque glitter!   Thank you so much for posting this list, I totally missed it. I don't have any Takko yet but I was hoping for Wanderlust. Maybe I'll try for Nirvana and I&B. If you're planning to buy at Mei Mei's any time soon, I think Bright Young Things is still available there.   I am wearing Opi Germanicure right now, with a glitter from Essence . Since I discovered indies I am kind of underwhelmed with O.P.I.s and other main brands. :dunno:  With O.P.I. I get tipwear the very next day and I just find the colours and combinations of indies so much more exciting, I am really spoiled now.


that is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

```

```



MRV said:


> It's in 1 hour, yes?


 yup!!


----------



## alyxo (Oct 13, 2013)

I've been on a fall polish kick lately




  Painted my nails 2 days ago with this gorgeous nude called Toasted by Urban Decay


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Gorgeous! :eyelove:    Beautiful manis, Dirty Diana looks so stunning. It's so cloudy and rainy here, I want some golden autumn sun so I can wear it, gah.   So many beauties, Prince being the prettiest of them all, of course.     Cuteness overload, aah.


  thank you lol he is so spoiled!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

alyxo said:


> I've been on a fall polish kick lately
> 
> Painted my nails 2 days ago with this gorgeous nude called Toasted by Urban Decay


  love the naked mini set! Toasted is the only one I've worn so far, impressed it only took 2 coats to be opaque


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I hope to get at last one but idk which one to go for first!!! Sometimes she only puts one or two!!!


  im gonna go for Autumn, September and vampires suck. i dont care about the other 2. or the nail fail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  ***** is Autumn Similar to Congratulations?? anyone???


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

alyxo said:


> I've been on a fall polish kick lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  very pretty! love yours nails!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

25min


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 13, 2013)

Just popping on here quickly to wish everyone luck. Will have to catch up later.

  kimibos, Congratulations and Autumn are different in my opinion. Congratulations shifts red/orange/gold. Autumn shifts khaki brown/gold/plum.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Just poppingon here quickly to wish everyone luck. Will have to catch up later.
> 
> kimibos, Congratulations and Autumn are different in my opinion. Congratulations shifts red/orange/gold. Autumn shifts khaki brown/gold/plum.


  thanks and good luck to you as well. ill try to get A. if i dont like it ill see if i can swap it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

Let the fight commence!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

I got September and vampires suck!! I literally jumped for joy at work lol


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 13, 2013)

alyxo said:


> I've been on a fall polish kick lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is so pretty!



  I can't believe I managed to get Vampires Suck. Talk about an adrenaline rush...


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

It wasnt bad for me i got all 3 but Autumn LOL the glitter one i got for swapping or something. it got into my cart so i was like WTH ill just buy it. 

  gone


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

I had To Die For in my cart, but everything else was always unavailable when I clicked, even though I was there right at the start. I ended up letting it go because I refuse to pay $25 for one polish ($16 plus $9 shipping). I don't know how you lot did it, I just couldn't put anything else in my cart. I give up.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 13, 2013)

I bought vampire sucks and autumn, bummed that i missed out on september though. whats the best way to get more polish? do you make separate orders or keeping refreshing and risk losing the one in your cart?


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2013)

I can't believe this!!!!!! I got BOTH Vampires Suck and To Die For into my cart and then my f***ing browser FROZE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was not able to anything, not even refresh or open a new window (the red button in the left hand corner of the window was white). If there was a possibility to sigh in I might have saved my cart with another browser but I was able only to close it and loose them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On the second round I managed to get To Die For and exited with that but no luck with Vampires any more.

  Congrats Naughtyp!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> It wasnt bad for me i got all 3 but Autumn LOL the glitter one i got for swapping or something. it got into my cart so i was like WTH ill just buy it.


i am still trying to get the glitter one lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok never mind they are all sold out now lol


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I bought vampire sucks and autumn, bummed that i missed out on september though. whats the best way to get more polish? do you make separate orders or keeping refreshing and risk losing the one in your cart?


  I refuse to order separately because she doesn't combine shipping and I'm not forking out $9 for shipping for every polish. So yeah, I guess just keep refreshing and hope you don't lose what you already have for me.


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I bought vampire sucks and autumn, bummed that i missed out on september though. whats the best way to get more polish? do you make separate orders or keeping refreshing and risk losing the one in your cart?
> 
> Yay! It was your first time!
> 
> ...


  They are all SO now


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I refuse to order separately because she doesn't combine shipping and I'm not forking out $9 for shipping for every polish. So yeah, I guess just keep refreshing and hope you don't lose what you already have for me.


  I don't think this would work as you will loose you cart at the same time the "free ones" come available again.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't think this would work as you will loose you cart at the same time the "free ones" come available again.


  Clearly it didn't work for me, lol!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Wow! You did good! Bummer I can't swap with you because I got the one you are swapping!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was sooo scary! That stupid notice that your polish can't be added etc etc kept popping up every time i added the polish. I did make separate orders as I was terrified of losing autumn but shipping is only a dollar i think? lol i hoped its not 9 dollars!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I refuse to order separately because she doesn't combine shipping and I'm not forking out $9 for shipping for every polish. So yeah, I guess just keep refreshing and hope you don't lose what you already have for me.


  i was really confused on what to do, i missed llarowe 30 min cart hold now LOL


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> I don't think this would work as you will loose you cart at the same time the "free ones" come available again.


  yep.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> It was sooo scary! That stupid notice that your polish can't be added etc etc kept popping up every time i added the polish. I did make separate orders as I was terrified of losing autumn but shipping is only a dollar i think? lol i hoped its not 9 dollars!


  its 1 for the US. but $9 for the international orders!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 13, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> i was really confused on what to do, i missed llarowe 30 min cart hold now LOL


  I think EP has a 10 minute cart hold but it's tricky, it didn't work for me last time, I don't know why?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

kimibos said:


> its 1 for the US. but $9 for the international orders!


  I wouldn't mind so much if I could order more than one, $9 isn't too bad, but 3-4 times $9 is. I think it's only 50 cents extra per polish, so for 3 it would be $10 which is fine by me. But if she doesn't combine shipping on separate orders (because it takes too long) then I refuse to place separate orders. The reality is that she doesn't care who she sells her polishes to and the demand is so high, she doesn't have to do anything to please her customers. So yeah, she can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 off.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I understand this. The shade of VS seems to be absolutely right up my alley, though, so it was worth it for me. *Did you participate in the Norway Nails Enchanted preorder?* Be careful, Enchanteds cost 179 NOK there, that's 29,84 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, but I probably won't get anything. I was too late to send the e-mail. At least the shipping charge is only 5 euros from Norway Nails, so it's not too bad, but yes, it's not cheap.


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 13, 2013)

*alyxo*, that's a beautiful colour!

  I also felt like painting an autumnal colour



  p2 - can't get enough!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I wouldn't mind so much if I could order more than one, $9 isn't too bad, but 3-4 times $9 is. I think it's only 50 cents extra per polish, so for 3 it would be $10 which is fine by me. But if she doesn't combine  shipping on separate orders (because it takes too long) then I refuse to place separate orders. The reality is that she doesn't care who she sells her polishes to and the demand is so high, she doesn't have to do anything to please her customers. So yeah, she can   off.


 thats the problem she refuses to combine shipping and the the tales of her sending everything in one package and keeping the money. A total B.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 13, 2013)

Milty milky your mani looks gorgeous @!


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you, *kimibos*!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats to all of you ladies who managed to get everything what you wanted! And hugs to those who missed out. I really don't want to get sucked into indies too much because of the insanity of ordering. and honestly, I think it's getting hard to find really unique ones. I can find pretty holos elsewhere! It's like makeup - there's those subtle differences in colour etc, and is it really that important to me to get every nuance of this or that colour family? Besides, if companies don't want my money because there's so little stock, so be it! I've started to detest this rush just to buy some products. The whole process should make me happy, not stressed! Sorry for the novel lol. On to the manis!  P2 strict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A Kiko which number I forgot from their fall LE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces. I did the whole mani without realising that there was not even one of the large circle glitters on my nails and when I noticed, I had already added tc. Boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mintymilky, alyxo and rekhyt - beautiful manis!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mintymilky, alyxo and rekhyt - beautiful manis!!!!


  Hear hear Anneri! I think I am slowly but surely giving up on EP, the other brands aren't that hard to come by and actually other than the really cool multichrome holos EP don;t make that unique nail polish either. If she doesn't want my money, I'll spend it elsewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lovely manis, I have that KIKO too, it looks amazing in the bottle Does the duochrome come out well on the nails?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hear hear Anneri! I think I am slowly but surely giving up on EP, the other brands aren't that hard to come by and actually other than the really cool multichrome holos EP don;t make that unique nail polish either.* If she doesn't want my money, I'll spend it elsewhere.* ooh:    Lovely manis, I have that KIKO too, it looks amazing in the bottle Does the duochrome come out well on the nails?


  I agree!!!! (I'm on my mobile, so no smileys for me.)  The Kiko is nice, but the duochrome doesn't come out that strongly IRL like in the bottle. Plus we had rainy weather all week so it was nearly impossible to make some pics that are true to life!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> The Kiko is nice, but the duochrome doesn't come out that strongly IRL like in the bottle. Plus we had rainy weather all week so it was nearly impossible to make some pics that are true to life!


  Still it looks nice. I think I bought 3 of them last time I was in the KIKO store.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> U r leaving this week for your puppy? Can't wait to see more pics of her


   Awwwwww he was crying cause he wanted you. What a lucky break.  I am so, so glad you got him back!!!

  I have an early flight out on Thursday, and I'm coming back Thursday night. I'm so excited I could burst!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Mintymilky, alyxo and rekhyt - beautiful manis!!!!


 





Hi there Anneri.  I haven't jumped into that Indie pool either...afraid I might drown
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Your manis are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *alyxo*, that's a beautiful colour!
> 
> I also felt like painting an autumnal colour
> 
> ...


   That's just not cool!!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 13, 2013)

I love everyone's fabulous manis. Here are more of my Halloween manis. I did this one today in anticipation of tonight's season premier of The Walking Dead! I love how this mani turned out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dollish Polish Zombie Flesh (middle, ring)
  Dollish Polish Walker Bait (index, pinkie, thumb)






  Here's my previous mani.

  Scofflaw Nail Varnish The Worst Witch (middle, ring)
  Colors by Llarowe Thriller (index, pinkie, thumb)






  I was going to pair The Worst Witch with Chanel Magic at first, but changed my mind after watching this video posted on Scofflaw's Facebook page. I felt a more flashy blue seemed more appropriate.


----------



## SamAndHerNails (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi this is my first post, never knew this existed! =o hope people will like my nail pics =) and hope to make some new friends to natter with! =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jade Over The Rainbow =)  Feel free to follow me on Instagram @speedgarage to see more from this collection and loads of other shots of my nails and some of the polish stash! =)  As for EP, fell lucky tonight and managed to get VS and September in one order! Now that's a first for me!! I don't agree with the not refunding the difference on international orders, totally disagree with it =/ just glad I fell lucky! I just hope she sends them! =)  Sam


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Hi there Anneri.  I haven't jumped into that Indie pool either...afraid I might drown:lol: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] Your manis are absolutely gorgeous!!![/COLOR]


 Jump! Medgal, jump!  i did and i love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love everyone's fabulous manis. Here are more of my Halloween manis. I did this one today in anticipation of tonight's season premier of The Walking Dead! I love how this mani turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well Jose, when I jump I hope you're here with a life vest & rescue boat for me


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 14, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I understand this. The shade of VS seems to be absolutely right up my alley, though, so it was worth it for me. Did you participate in the Norway Nails Enchanted preorder? Be careful, Enchanteds cost 179 NOK there, that's 29,84 USD. :shock:    Oh no! I'm looking forward to your swatches of To Die For, though.    Don't worry, the 9 USD is for international shipping.   I think EP has a 10 minute cart hold but it's tricky, it didn't work for me last time, I don't know why?


 I dint know theres a 10 min cart hold, but it doesnt work sometimes? Oh my, if there are more np, i might not be able to get anything in the end! I wonder how CC does it!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love everyone's fabulous manis. Here are more of my Halloween manis. I did this one today in anticipation of tonight's season premier of The Walking Dead! I love how this mani turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Welcome, Sam! That purple is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - my favorite purple shade and in holo!


  Ok, a few manis: first CC Pearl District and Orly Pixie Powder (with lavender to gold shift)





  And DL Rolling in the Deep - that is some serious ink!!! Gives a perfect deep base for EdM Oceanic Forces. This is just one coat of each. Impossible to capture the juicy glow from the dark depths...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  The glitter is teal-green irl.


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *alyxo*, that's a beautiful colour!
> 
> I also felt like painting an autumnal colour
> 
> ...


  Your mani was left out by the system (again)! Wow, you have long fingers! That polish looks great on you.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely! Love warm metallics!   I have done it only once.  Congratulations on VS! Yes, too much adrenaline. I had to go to bed in one hour after that!   I'm hoping to get the missing ones from my Imagine collection, Mean Mr. Mustard and Yesterday, from Norway. No word yet.   Yep, that's the rip off multiplied!   It is not actually that far from 25 USD from EP themselves, especially if you can get a discount (once they had 20% off and I ordered two FFs that I could not get from elsewhere) and a free shipping (I think it was +600 NOK).  Thanks! Looks like it will take a while though. They might not even ship before in two weeks time!   Love all your manis! :eyelove:  I'm wearing Oceanic Forces atm! (pic to follow below). I got some of those big circles without extra work (like 4, 3, 2, 5 x 1 and 2 x 0).   Awesome combos again, CC! Love esp. that pumpkin-blue! :haha:    Welcome, Sam! That purple is just :drools:  - my favorite purple shade and in holo!   Ok, a few manis: first CC Pearl District and Orly Pixie Powder (with lavender to gold shift)
> 
> And DL Rolling in the Deep - that is some serious ink!!! Gives a perfect deep base for EdM Oceanic Forces. This is just one coat of each. Impossible to capture the juicy glow from the dark depths...
> 
> The glitter is teal-green irl.


 That edm polish is breathtaking! I need a restock, i do not own any yet! Lol


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you, *Anneri*! Your manis are flawless 

*Cartoon Chic*, the orange colour from the second mani is too pretty! 

*SamAndHerNails*, welcome onboard! That's a wonderful first mani to post here. Looking forward to seeing more from you 

  Thank you very much, *MRV*! I love the second mani in particular. Stunning!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's unorthodox annie,


----------



## Honi (Oct 14, 2013)

Make Up Store Andreas nailpolish and Dark Green caviar beads (Also Make Up Store)




  OPI In my santa suit (Mariah Carey Holiday 2013)


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> Make Up Store Andreas nailpolish and Dark Green caviar beads (Also Make Up Store)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful! Those beads would last about half a second on me! LOL That red is so rich!


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 14, 2013)

When are Chanel Cosmic and Magic being released?


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> Make Up Store Andreas nailpolish and Dark Green caviar beads (Also Make Up Store)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Gorgeous green mani *( green is not my cup of tea at all ^^), it looks pretty. I purchased 4 ( red ) Mariah Carey Holiday 2013 today, they're great. The silver/gold topcoat is so beautiful but so pricey ( 46 € here which is crazy ), the packaging is to die for, I still don't know if I'll purchase it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2013)

SamAndHerNails said:


> Sam


  Hi Sam and  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Love your mani and your nails. Hope you enjoy taking part in this crazy thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 But seriously, everyone's really nice here and we are a very friendly bunch of nail polish addicts.


----------



## SamAndHerNails (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome all! =D here's a quick snappy from my Instagram of nails at mo using ethereal devoured, CBL behead the drama queen and lacquerlicious no tricks just treats =) love how they turned out but would have liked a few of the bigger glitters to have come out! Only noticed after I had finished top coating!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a lil experiment I was doing as I wanted to try a thermal holo polish, I don't have any but do have the thermo trio dance legend, so topped them off with ep djinn In a bottle and pow! They look quite good!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If its crazy in here I should fit in quite well! Lol =D


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2013)

SamAndHerNails said:


> If its crazy in here I should fit in quite well! Lol =D


  The thermal polishes look really cool, but my nails are so short, they wouldn't work on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's my Darling Diva order, it arrived this morning. Lots of pretty stuff'! Still waiting for my Dance Legend stuff though, it's been 3 weeks not, not happy. Plus my Llarowe order should be here any day now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2013)

Honi said:


> Make Up Store Andreas nailpolish and Dark Green caviar beads (Also Make Up Store)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   HONI I LOVE BOTH OF YOUR MANIS...THOSE GREEM BEADS ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> The thermal polishes look really cool, but my nails are so short, they wouldn't work on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  GREAT HAUL


----------



## SamAndHerNails (Oct 14, 2013)

Hehe! Thank you medgal07 =D  Here's another shot just for you then before I pass out back to sleep!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2013)

China Glaze Immortal from last years Halloween collection


----------



## alyxo (Oct 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> very pretty! love yours nails!


Aww, thank you, that is a big complement to me! My nails break easily and the only way I can grow them is by constantly filing them.


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 15, 2013)

You fellow NPAs, just passing by !


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2013)

Woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just received my invoice for the Enchanted polishes I requested from Norway Nails, well 3 of them, but actually the 3 I wanted most: Autumn, Seven Nation Army and Queen Of The Castle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't even remember what else I asked for, I think it was Mr B and BRB Moth. Yay! Hope the other ladies get something they wanted too.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2013)

Here's my current mani, Maybelline Rainforest Canopy. I like it, but I'm not sure it's "me". I prefer glittery glitter if that makes sense. But it's certainly unique.


----------



## MRV (Oct 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








TY for telling this! I got an invoice, too! Only Yesterday and Mean Mr Mustard for me but now my two collections are full at least!


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 _Love_ your new avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Geez I've totally lost track of this thread. I don't even know how many pages I need to go back. You gals are fast!


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I love everyone's fabulous manis. Here are more of my Halloween manis. I did this one today in anticipation of tonight's season premier of The Walking Dead! I love how this mani turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  The worst witch was one of my favorite movies growing up!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> _Love_ your new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you! I bought the hat with the hair attached at the weekend, it will be great when answering the door to all the trick or treaters. I'm not a massive Halloween fan, but I do like a bit of dressing up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2013)

SamAndHerNails said:


>








Lovely, just lovely.  I feel all special now.  Thanks Sam!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> _Love_ your new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Way too fast for me Buick.  I don't even speak the language anymore, or rather I'm totally out of touch with some of the brands.  I need an interpreter.  Nevertheless, I love the NP Porn


----------



## SamAndHerNails (Oct 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: L[COLOR=0000FF]ovely, just lovely.  I feel all special now.  Thanks Sam!!:frenz: [/COLOR]


 Your welcome! Haha! =D


----------



## kimibos (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi girls! my computer is going crazy! and i need to quote sooo much LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty Fuzzy!  Is that color true to camera...looks forrest green on my monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's a  warmish gray with pinky & bluish and silverish flecks, it might not have been the best idea to take a picture in the car with tinted windows LOL but it definitely has a bit of a greenishness to it even though it's not green.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2013)

Incognito in Sausalito & Siren Song  I'm eating ramen forever!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> TY for telling this! I got an invoice, too! Only Yesterday and Mean Mr Mustard for me but now my two collections are full at least!
> yeahhh
> 
> 
> ...


  nices ones! Siren Song looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! LOL at ramen. i actually like ramen alot, and my mom hates that, cause i dont like homemade soups or soups at all. so eating maruchan ramen is a crime for my mom.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 15, 2013)

_*Wednesday, October 16th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT we will be launching/restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): *_​ ​ ​ *A Box, Indied (excess inventory for October - individual polishes-see A Box, Indied catagory for the listing) *​ ​ _*Lilypad Lacquer - restock and new colors*_​ ​ _*Picture Polish/Ozotic - restock, new colors and leggings*_​ ​ _*Takko Lacquer - restock and new colors*_​


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous manis anneri! ahhh im going to be getting some Edm next time there is a restock! some ladies in here, one being you havent helped at all with those manis LOL.
> 
> Nice manis CC! my faves are the Dollish ones. and i dont think i can skip the Scofflaws anymore.
> 
> ...


  I needed a quick mani becuase I didn't have loads of time- a plain china glaze makes for a fast one!
  I like ramen too, I'm going to miss the grocery store I used to go to, they had so many different kinds! Where I am now the demographics are more Jewish and less Asian, so lots of kosher food instead. I'm not a big soup person either, unless I make cream of potato bacon... but that takes an hour. Ramen is 3 minutes!


----------



## ksimone (Oct 15, 2013)

I took off my gels a month or so ago and I'm embracing my nubs! Have to keep them short til they grow strong again. I haven't had natural nails in about 2 years. This is chanel/coromandel


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Oct 15, 2013)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> Hi ladies!  Long time, no talk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...











  Nope.  They have so many different gold colors, but the one I'm looking for is simply titled 'Gold'.  I've searched amazon and ebay.  I think I remember finding one, but didn't feel very comfortable with the seller.  I figured if anyone could help me find it, it would be you ladies.  Honestly, I was hoping one of you had it, didn't like it, and was willing to sell your bottle.  I know...extremely wishful thinking.


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 16, 2013)

*Honi*, that is one gorgeous red! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ksimone*, really pretty colour!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> TY for telling this! I got an invoice, too! Only Yesterday and Mean Mr Mustard for me but now my two collections are full at least!


  I got my invoice too! I wanted Time To Pretend and Magical Mystery Tour the most and unfortunately I didn't get those, but I did get Yesterday, I Am The Walrus and Across The Universe and I'm so happy with those (especially considering I mailed an hour late)! Now my Beatles collection is almost complete and I love that collection the most. I'm really happy the Norway Nails preorder went so smooth compared to normal EP restocks and I feel like everyone finally had a fair chance of getting some.
  I'm glad you both also got some!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013...ppy-HoliGlaze-Collection-Swatches-Review.html

  Oh my... that white texture polish is really bad...


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 16, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Way too fast for me Buick.  I don't even speak the language anymore, or rather I'm totally out of touch with some of the brands.  I need an interpreter.  Nevertheless, I love the NP Porn


We're too old for the action, m'dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *picks up crossword*


----------



## MRV (Oct 16, 2013)

I will comment later but here's my Halloween mani #2. BB Kelly's Green and FF Goulish Glee. Last week I said I was wearing GG but that orange one was Tricky Treats, not GG. I mixed the names.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Dressing up's the best thing about Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aaw, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're too kind!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

kimibos said:


> [COLOR=222222]_[COLOR=FF0000]*Wednesday, October 16th at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT we will be launching/restocking the following lines (please note - we have a 30 minute window prior and post launch time that the launch may go live): *[/COLOR]_[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]*A Box, Indied (excess inventory for October - individual polishes-see A Box, Indied catagory for the listing) *[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]_*Lilypad Lacquer - restock and new colors*_[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]_*Picture Polish/Ozotic - restock, new colors and leggings*_[/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]​ [COLOR=222222]_*Takko Lacquer - restock and new colors*_[/COLOR]​


  It looks like the subscription box didn't sell well. To be honest,I think the price is too high. $50 is a lot of money for 5 polishes if you don't know in advance what you're getting, or if you only like 3 or 4 of them. I think $35-40 would be a much better price. I quite like the purple holo polish, but I won't be ordering anything today. I'm already well over my monthly budget, so will have to wait until the weekend when my eBay auctions finish. Hoping to raise some money for more polishes.


----------



## MRV (Oct 16, 2013)

Hah! It was a joke! Took me almost until 7 past I was even able to *see* something. Worse than EP!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hah! It was a joke! Took me almost until 7 past I was even able to *see* something. Worse than EP!








 What were you trying to order?


----------



## MRV (Oct 16, 2013)

True Blood and the LL exlusive.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, I notice the site is a tad slow. Just as well I wasn't trying to get anything today.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 16, 2013)

why is it slow? what is everyone trying to order?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> why is it slow? what is everyone trying to order?


  She's just had a rather large restock (as above).


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> True Blood and the LL exlusive.


  Obviously you can't get the Llarowe exclusive from her Etsy site, but you can order directly from Lilypad Lacquers, the prices and shipping are very reasonable and everything's in stock.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> She's just had a rather large restock (as above).


  i dun own anything from lilypad and takko, so i would not know whats good to get LOL


----------



## MRV (Oct 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Obviously you can't get the Llarowe exclusive from her Etsy site, but you can order directly from Lilypad Lacquers, the prices and shipping are very reasonable and everything's in stock.


  Oh, thank you for letting me know. I think I'll wait until payday and general-damage myself then.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 16, 2013)

haha im such a NPA, im so confused and had no idea what was going on but when i saw you guys said something about llarowe exclusive, i just bought it LOL


----------



## MRV (Oct 16, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> haha im such a NPA, im so confused and had no idea what was going on but when i saw you guys said something about llarowe exclusive, i just bought it LOL


  I was not even able to move normally _after _your post!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2013)

Swatches of the Orly holiday collection:

http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/nails/orly-secret-society/#more-149562

  I don't think anything is worth getting, it's all a bit meh imo.


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 16, 2013)

A little pink for breast cancer awareness.   Sally Hansen "Made You Blush"


----------



## MacNcheese (Oct 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> And DL Rolling in the Deep - that is some serious ink!!! Gives a perfect deep base for EdM Oceanic Forces. This is just one coat of each. Impossible to capture the juicy glow from the dark depths...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is breathtaking!


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 17, 2013)

Couple of cremes this week - I had some board AGMs for some not-for-profits boards I sit and figured donors probably would prefer a more subdued look! These are by Marrionaud and they are *so* easy to work with I wish I got more last time I was in France now!


----------



## MRV (Oct 17, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Couple of cremes this week - I had some board AGMs for some not-for-profits boards I sit and figured donors probably would prefer a more subdued look! These are by Marrionaud and they are *so* easy to work with I wish I got more last time I was in France now!


  The name seems familiar but I can pinpoint it. They are nice for a more understated look.

  Essie swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Even Belugaria looks almost good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  http://ommorphiabeautybar.com/2013/10/07/essie-encrusted-treasures-2013-collection/


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Looks better than the CG one. I might get a few. I have so many brands to catch up though!
> 
> 
> That's a lovely glossy pink.
> ...


  Maybe with only one coat over black it would be better? ... but it's still very chunky... I'm kind of liking that white bar glitter/feather one...


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 17, 2013)

*MRV*, looove the green glitter! 


*MacNcheese*, that's such a pretty pink. Your mani looks clean and classy


----------



## Bcteagirl (Oct 17, 2013)

Will have to catch up on this thread on the weekend. Just popping in to let you know Nubar polish is on sale at Nail POlish Canada  "We lined up an amazing deal for you, 25% OFF all Nubar Nail polish!   Use Coupon Code: NUBAR25TYU Limited Stock. Ends Oct 21st Midnight."


----------



## kimibos (Oct 17, 2013)

i skipped the takko restock. but i just went to LLarowe, and im truly sad that the restock went bad. but i dont see why she has to stop announcing the time of restocks. i see that people were asking for her to not give any restock information. 

  it think that is just stupid. there is always going to be a high traffic into the site, there is always going to be people mad cause they missed out. i dont see why she has to please everyone that writes on her facebook page. idk


----------



## kimibos (Oct 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Swatches of the Orly holiday collection:
> 
> http://www.makeupandbeautyblog.com/nails/orly-secret-society/#more-149562
> 
> ...


  Veryyy pretyyy!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 17, 2013)

_*

 

*_
_*CBL all bidness. its sooo hard to capture the golden flakes!*_
_*

 

*_
_*CBL Unorthodox Annie*_
_*

*_
_*CBL This Girl is on Fire.- i didnt like the formula much, but its wayy better than Crowstoes one tricky (sucky) pony. *_
_*its very pretty tho, nothing like the swatches i saw online. *_
_*

 

*_
_*one of my FAVES!!  CBL Gizzards & Lizards- the color of the year with some holo awesomeness  in a bottle for me. *_
_*



*_
_*my latest polish haul- Scofflaw Wyld Stallyns and a mani with Valley of the dolls.*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful NP and manis Kimibos, MacNcheese, MRV and LastContrast!  I wore Chanel's Rouge Noir today...it looked great but I've already chipped two nails 



I can't really fault the polish because it happened when I pulled my ID out at airport security. The rest of my nails still look freshly painted.  This is  great vampy fall color.


----------



## Honi (Oct 17, 2013)

China Glaze "Tongue & Chic". I reaaaally enjoyed this  Such a pretty blueish greenish color!


----------



## MRV (Oct 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome manis! The holos look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Luckily I have G&L on it's way with some friends! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Mani time: this is Max Factor Fantacy Fire over EP Mount Cangyan (a subdued cousin to FF). I have to say FF was very easy to work with, even with that tiny brush! Last week I got 2 BUs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MRV (Oct 18, 2013)

Honi said:


> China Glaze "Tongue & Chic". I reaaaally enjoyed this  Such a pretty blueish greenish color!


  Yes, it's a lovely colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, MM!
> 
> 
> Oh, crap. Wonder those people realize it will be more difficult or at least very time consuming to get polishes from now on! At least she will restock several times per day. The evening restocks will be out of my reach and in the morning/am I'm on the move. So it will be a hit or miss.
> ...


  Me too! 17 friends to be precise. I'm half hoping they won't come today as my husband's home and he'll flip if I get 5 packages with 18 polishes (the UK lady Llarowe uses repackages them 4 by 4 as the Royal Mail only allows 4 polishes in each envelope. So that would be 5 packages. Oops.

  I love Fantasy Fire!


----------



## Honi (Oct 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. At the moment I have about £45 worth selling, but I have some listings with 6-8 watchers that alone would bring in about £80, so fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous manis.
> ...


  It is from the current fall collection Autumn Nights!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

This is my current mani, P.I.A shade 60 with Nicole by OPI She's Lily Something on top. I'm on day 2 and no chips in sight, only minor tipwear. Me likey!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

Honi said:


> It is from the current fall collection Autumn Nights!


  Thanks. I didn't get anything from that collection. Maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is my current mani, P.I.A shade 60 with Nicole by OPI She's Lily Something on top. I'm on day 2 and no chips in sight, only minor tipwear. Me likey!


  I love star glitters!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

Well that's weird. My Llarowe order has come today, but instead of 5 packages, only 2 of them, so in total 8 polishes instead of 18. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have messaged them to see if they can find out when their UK distributor will be posting the other 10. I got Gizzards & Lizzards, The Bald And The Beautiful and Bubs Don't Make Bubbas, as well as the two Darling Divas and 3 Different Dimensions I'd ordered from them.

  I also received my Norway Nails package (not the EP ones) and a Nails Inc polish I bought on eBay. I answered the door when the postman rang and my husband didn't see how many packages there were, so I managed to sneak them past him, hihihi.


----------



## MRV (Oct 18, 2013)

Got my EPs from Norway today! Yesterday & Mustard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW - Hare is going to restock today!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Well that's weird. My Llarowe order has come today, but instead of 5 packages, only 2 of them, so in total 8 polishes instead of 18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  great haul! (except for avojuice- I am sooo allergic! haha)


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> *I checked her blog, that bunny gif is getting a workout this week!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I haven't checked it and can only imagine what you mean, but I wanted to say (with a view upon recent shenanigans here): Ladies, it's SO INCREDIBLY NICE that we have such an active thread here on specktra that isn't affected by any drama.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I haven't checked it and can only imagine what you mean, but I wanted to say (with a view upon recent shenanigans here): Ladies, it's SO INCREDIBLY NICE that we have such an active thread here on specktra that isn't affected by any drama.


   I was threatening to post bunnies in Divine Night! As you can imagine, bunnies were posted. LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I was threatening to post bunnies in Divine Night! As you can imagine, bunnies were posted. LOL


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That was a free gift. Is it bad? I've never tried it.
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a fantastic, friendly, supportive thread.
> ...


  First it was the last Riri release (it's always Riri, whatever collection it is) with its waiting room, discussions about ebay resellers, noobies that feel threatened, the whole discussion about being cliquey, then there was the drama in Divine Nights which evolved into a discussion about the future of specktra in general, noobies and releases and then there was the now locked Sephora F&F sale thread which I briefly skimmed this morning for sh***s and giggles - there were masses of new members with one or two posts wanting the discount code from MissTT. SMH.
  And Fuzzy posted bunnies, which helped. (Me at least.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That was a free gift. Is it bad? I've never tried it.


  I'm sure it's fine for most, but I'm allergic to avocados so it made my hands burn. ouch ouch! I should pay more attention!


----------



## vernis (Oct 18, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to get with holographic nail polish soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

vernis said:


> I think I'm going to have to get with holographic nail polish soon!


  You definitely should! Holo polishes are the best (except for multi-chrome holos, they are the bestest!).


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 18, 2013)

kimibos said:


> i skipped the takko restock. but i just went to LLarowe, and im truly sad that the restock went bad. but i dont see why she has to stop announcing the time of restocks. i see that people were asking for her to not give any restock information.
> 
> it think that is just stupid. there is always going to be a high traffic into the site, there is always going to be people mad cause they missed out. i dont see why she has to please everyone that writes on her facebook page. idk


  I absolutely agree with everything. Personally, I prefer announced restocks because the time difference sucks. People will always complain. I got all the Takkos I was interested in, no problem, although the website did take ages to load every step.

  I think the trick is 1) not to refresh fervently but to let the side fully load on its own, as hard as that is if it seems to take forever, I know, I'm usually an impatient person myself. 
  and 2) not going to facebook and post complaints but staying focused on the site. I don't know, too many tabs open and posting on facebook might slow down the own internet connection a tiny bit and that tiny bit might be the crucial key factor in getting something? *I'm obviously not a tech-savvy person, so it's only some guesses which seem to work for me.*


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 18, 2013)

Honi said:


> China Glaze "Tongue & Chic". I reaaaally enjoyed this  Such a pretty blueish greenish color!


  I'm have an intense *buying blue polish* phase and this doesn't help, ha. Such a pretty colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Great haul, *what's the fourth polish from the left called*?
> 
> 
> Oh, please do! You won't be able to stop staring at your nails when the light hits them.
> ...


  In which picture? Top or bottom?


----------



## MRV (Oct 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> First it was the last Riri release (it's always Riri, whatever collection it is) with its waiting room, discussions about ebay resellers, noobies that feel threatened, the whole discussion about being cliquey, then there was the drama in Divine Nights which evolved into a discussion about the future of specktra in general, noobies and releases and then there was the now locked Sephora F&F sale thread which I briefly skimmed this morning for sh***s and giggles - there were masses of new members with one or two posts wanting the discount code from MissTT. SMH.
> And Fuzzy posted bunnies, which helped. (Me at least.)


  I'm not aware of most of this drama either! I have not had time - nor energy - to follow the big threads. It's a bit overwhelming to get like thousands of posts in 24 hours!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! I have not received my CbL package yet,_ just_ the EPs this week I think. Chocking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Let's hope so! I got Sinister Calling, Lucent Amentrine, Suspended Starlight and Burning Dusk.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm seriously drooling over all the manis. Gorgeous! My current mani is a special Halloween + Breast Cancer Awareness mani for Med and her new pooch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Illamasqua Ouija + Emily de Molly My Bleeding Heart layered over accent nails. I'm not sure if you can see the hearts. I tried taking pictures at different angels to make them more visible. Ouija is a UV Glow polish, so I really need to see this mani under a blacklight!














  My Colors by llarowe polishes were delivered. Simply. Stunning. All of them are beautiful, but the colors that really send my heart aflutter are All Bidness, That's a Fact, Jack!, Gizzards & Lizzards, Strega, Purple Rain, and Her Eyes Shined. kimibos already raved about All Bidness. That's a Fact, Jack is also unique to me. It's a khaki holo with pink shimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still reorganizing my stash, but my Colors by Llarowe polishes have been upgraded to their own drawer. 





*Colors by llarowe:* (Row 1) Angels Sing; Melon Wine; Strega; The Devil Wears Polish; Rednecks & Rubies; Sparkles are a Girl's Best Friend; (Row 2) Unorthodox Annie; Bad; Purple Rain; Her Eyes Shined; Gizzards & Lizards; That's a Fact, Jack!; All Bidness
This has also been a very busy restock week! 





Enchanted Polish


September 2013 
Vampires Suck 
To Die For 
 
Takko Lacquer


Muse 
Opium 
Va Va Voom 
 
Picture Polish


Imperial 
Jasmine 
Siren Song 
 
Hare Polish


Afterglow 	
Rusty Hearts 	
Ancient Affairs 
 
I'm so glad I was wrong about Hare's price increase. I still prefer buying Hare's directly from the Etsy store, so I'm happy more older colors were restocked today. I've been waiting for those shades to restock together for quite some time. And that bunny gif is too much!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 18, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm seriously drooling over all the manis. Gorgeous! My current mani is a special Halloween + Breast Cancer Awareness mani for Med and her new pooch.     Illamasqua Ouija + Emily de Molly My Bleeding Heart layered over accent nails. I'm not sure if you can see the hearts. I tried taking pictures at different angels to make them more visible. Ouija is a UV Glow polish, so I really need to see this mani under a blacklight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i love your combos! I need all those polishes! Lol I wish I could have ordered some hares today, but next time. I like ordering from the makers directly too, but most of the one I like are in Australia :/  I did a pink mani too, I'm about to post some mani spam   I got two polishes at ulta that I've been wanting Zoya yasmeen and revelon elusive. Thy didn't have the holiday collections out yet :/  I got My shipping order for my EPs but last time it took a week to update! Hope I get them Soon I def want vampires Suck in time for Halloween    Do u have ur mani for Halloween night planned yet?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 18, 2013)

vernis said:


> I think I'm going to have to get with holographic nail polish soon!
> yessss and start with the Llarowe ones, and the Color Club ones, Everyone needs those!!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *rekhyt*
> ...


  Amazing haul and mani CC! im i was sooo amazed by all the flakes in All bidness. its just amaizing! im luving all my cbl polishes! i just added that's a fact jack to my wishlist.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Yep. people are always going to miss something and complain. i have only complained here lol i dont have a facebook, and would feel stupid by writing her an email to complain. its not her fault some people are just lucky. and she has done alot to make the site better. like that cart hold thing is AMAZING!
> i always close everything too all tabs, even the specktra one


  I'm a big fan of cart hold since my brain (or fingers, ha) seems to freeze with shock for a couple of seconds once I've hit the "add to cart" button and notice, omg I actually have it in my card, lol!








  My october haul, so far. I'm wearing Deal with it from Cult Nails (upper left corner) as a halloween mani and that colour is something else.

  Still waiting for China Glaze - Riveting, Takkos (Nirvana, To Infinity and Beyond, Opium), Pretty Serious - Haddonfield, EP (Kids, All Love Garden, Vampires Suck) and Polished by KPT (Nostalgia, Nightcrawler).

  I also had a moment of extra-crazy-for-polish and requested a custom colour from Lllarowe. It's finished now and I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2013)

It seems Pshiiit Boutique had an EP restock, but everything is sold out now, only the Youth is available if anyone's interested. The rest of my Llarowe polishes have arrived! Weirdly they were all posted on the same day, but that's the Royal Mail for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm off to take pictures now.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> *Oh, sorry, the bottom picture. It looks like someting rosey/goldish from Femme Fatale or EdM?*
> 
> You have magic polish powers, very impressive haul, congrats!
> 
> ...


  That will be Femme Fatale Lucent Amentrine. 





  Ooh, tell us about the custom colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's the rest of my Llarowe order:




  Top row: Rednecks & Rubies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Monkey See, I Need a Holo-day, Beat It, That's a Fact Jack
  Bottom row: All Bidness, Unorthodox Annie, Tequila IV< Y U All Up At My Girl, Beam Me Up Scotty


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> That will be Femme Fatale Lucent Amentrine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info, it's gorgeous, I just looked at swatches. Another polish on my neverending wishlist....

  I want a burned orange jelly with goldish glitter and a bit of red shimmer, very autumny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  This is Deal With It, first pic in the sun and second pic in normal daylight, aaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I wore this at work yesterday... I am so glad we don't have any rules about nail polish.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *rekhyt* 

  This is Deal With It, first pic in the sun and second pic in normal daylight, aaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I wore this at work yesterday... I am so glad we don't have any rules about nail polish.


----------



## MRV (Oct 19, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Thanks for the info, it's gorgeous, I just looked at swatches. Another polish on my neverending wishlist....
> 
> I want a burned orange jelly with goldish glitter and a bit of red shimmer, very autumny.
> 
> ...


  Awesome mani! Love the detail. I checked and I also have this colour!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 19, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks! did you get ur puppy????
> sorry the polish chipped on you that quick.
> I agree i dont see how not announcing is going to help. i spend hrs online yet i always miss stuff and i know i cant be at the site refreshing 24/7. people that are for that are insane.
> you are going to luv G&L! and your manis is soooo gorgeous!!! i cant get enough of it. i have FF but its soo small im afraid to use it! Good that you got Bu's.
> ...


  Eating avocados is a less bad reaction than applying them to my skin. Eating= a little itchy around the jawline goes away fast with Claritin. On the skin= burning! Crazy! I'm allergic to latex and that can group with allergies to avos and bananas and some other fruit. I don't like bananas and haven't eaten anything with them except banana chips in years so I'm not sure about that one for me. I am way allergic to Cheerios though!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 20, 2013)

EP is up on Pshiiit Boutique!

  Yaaaay, finally managed to get Water For Unicorns and I got Yesterday, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Website is understandably totally wonky right now, but hang in there with a bit of patience, it looks like most of them are still in stock!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> EP on Pshiiit Boutique!


  It was quite painful, but I've managed to order Mr Burgundy and BRBMoth!


----------



## MRV (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, it was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I kept receiving this "Link to database cannot be established" every time I did something, and in EVERY step. (Did you have the same problem?) Somehow I got 3 Autumns and then BRBM and Secret Sauce in my cart! Got rid of those extra Autumns and out with those error messages...


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> It was quite painful, but I've managed to order Mr Burgundy and BRBMoth!


Congrats!

  I just went back for Magical Mystery Tour and the site is much, much better now and there is still stock of some polishes.

  Did it work out alright at the end for you, MRV?


----------



## MRV (Oct 20, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just went back for Magical Mystery Tour and the site is much, much better now and there is still stock of some polishes.
> 
> Did it work out alright at the end for you, MRV?


  Yes, thanks. I managed to get the three ones I mentioned.

  Congrats to all who managed to grab some EPs!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 20, 2013)

LastContrast said:


>


  lol, oh LastContrast, much appreciated!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 20, 2013)

Great that some of you were able to get EP from the Pshiiit Boutique! I don't like that I didn't get an email while I had subscribe to be updated when the colours would be instock again. I didn't have the money for them, but I would have liked it if I got a message and knew the system could be trusted.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Great that some of you were able to get EP from the Pshiiit Boutique! I don't like that I didn't get an email while I had subscribe to be updated when the colours would be instock again. I didn't have the money for them, but I would have liked it if I got a message and knew the system could be trusted.


  Oh no, sorry to hear that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got several messages about items in stock. Hopefully it will work better next time. I was actually very happy with how it worked.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 20, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I just went back for Magical Mystery Tour and the site is much, much better now and *there is still stock of some polishes.*
> 
> Did it work out alright at the end for you, MRV?


  Oh God, what have you all done to me? I was so not going to get into the indie frenzy, but I have just ordered 3 of the polishes that were still in stock - The Youth, Electric Feel & OCtopus's Garden. My first EPs! 

  You are all horrid horrid enablers


----------



## MRV (Oct 20, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oh God, what have you all done to me? I was so not going to get into the indie frenzy, but I have just ordered 3 of the polishes that were still in stock - The Youth, Electric Feel & OCtopus's Garden. My first EPs!
> 
> You are all horrid horrid enablers








                                                                                                                                                                                                                             ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Oh God, what have you all done to me? I was so not going to get into the indie frenzy, but I have just ordered 3 of the polishes that were still in stock - The Youth, Electric Feel & OCtopus's Garden. My first EPs!
> 
> You are all horrid horrid enablers


  Sorry about that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (But not really, they are really really gorgeous polishes, one of the best indies. I mean just how can it get any better - multichrome AND holo!?)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's today's mani, Barielle Blackened Blue with Barielle Starchild on top. It looks like a starry night sky.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 20, 2013)

just had so many multi quotes and my dumb comp kicked me back to the riri thread lol WTF!
  Anyways, I love all the newest manis, especially that green Halloween one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( and I hate spiders so  that's sating something lol) and the pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 one with the stars.
I am glad that some of your were able to get some EP! to me it seems like pshiit has  the most stock for some reason....  Lucky for you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I fell victim to the Hare restock since I made good tips this weekend!  I got Dead Mans Bones, Washed Ashore and Neon Palm.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I should get my EP's next week sometime, I saw that the Halloween colors will be in black boxes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol Very cool looking I cant wait!
  Today I am wearing Lilypad Llarowe Xoxo, its so pretty! I actually used it last night so I kinda want to change it already lol since I like to change my color everyday. We'll see haha
  I went to ulta and got Zoya Yasmeen and Revelon Elusive, they had no holiday collections out yet.

  OH YA! my mom got me another small wooden dresser thingy with 7 drawers for my stash!! Gonna have to reorganize soon , that is gona be so fun lol  get to see all my pretties. Might take family pics of each brand, maybe that can help me decide which ones ill allow myself to keep purchasing!

  I went to Sephora and swatched lots of the new colors, theres 2 that look like the Essie textures coming out soon, so I think ill wait and get the Essie ones ( since they are cheaper).  I wanted two others, one I saw Jen (Polishaholic) post, Hyped, its super pretty and I want the bright pink one in the same style.  The rest are mehh, the holos, not so holo lol . No Jinn Soon polishes that I wanted to swatch dammit! I was hella ghetto and ordered a $1 Sephora polish a few days ago, since I get free shipping, because Ive been waiting for them to give the mini DL Happy Birthday polish as a 100 pt bonus since they had it awhile back. So ya I ordered a cheap red polish just to get my freebie lmao!
  I got my first Pretty Serious polish ( thanks to Buick showing it off) the Pink
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ONe, it is amazing and the packaging is sooo cute! That girl on the box? That's me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want more Pretty Serious, at least one purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




( Naughty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Night Shift Nurse to be exact lol).

  I HATE HATE school, but my mom wants us to make our own polish brand lol and she looked up how to do it and it is all my math and science crap im learning right now lol. If only I can think of it in polish terms as I try to do my work!
   which I need to go do right now ...ughhh!!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's today's mani, Barielle Blackened Blue with Barielle Starchild on top. It looks like a starry night sky.


  Love the holo glitter!


  I have a few pics of EP Mean Mr Mustard. It has a more subtler shift (yellow, cooler and brighter green, cool blue, some orange) so it's too difficult to capture with iPhone


----------



## Lalalish (Oct 22, 2013)

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]





rekhyt said:


> This is Deal With It, first pic in the sun and second pic in normal daylight, aaaaaaaaaaaaaah. I wore this at work yesterday... I am so glad we don't have any rules about nail polish.


  I LOVE that green! Especially the way it looks in the "Sunlight" picture.  Such beautiful manis on here! Every time I sign out I go shopping! Well, browsing anyway! I'm up to 2 Butter London polishes now. And I do love them! So how fast do the Enchanted Polishes sell out? I went to the site as soon as I got home from work (7 pm Central) & only a couple were available. I think the email said Noon. CRAZY!  I guess that will be my next mission - try one of those! The ones they had didn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Love the holo glitter!
> 
> 
> I have a few pics of EP Mean Mr Mustard. It has a more subtler shift (yellow, cooler and brighter green, cool blue, some orange) so it's too difficult to capture with iPhone
> ...


  About 5 minutes? But I actually didn't manage to get any last time she restocked even though I was on the page as soon as they went up. I had one in my basket, but couldn't add any more, so I gave up in the end.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 22, 2013)

Is anyone getting anything from llarowe restock today? Im tempted by the dance legend polishes...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

kimibos said:


> thanks! did you get ur puppy???? YES, YES, YES Kimibos...I got my puppy and she is a little dream.  Much smaller than her photo suggests!  She's 3lbs 12oz.  She catches on quickly, and she's already using the wee wee pads on her own.  She loves her car seat and prefers playing with my socks more than her toys, and she doesn't mind wearing pink for BCAM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> Nope.  They have so many different gold colors, but the one I'm looking for is simply titled 'Gold'.  I've searched amazon and ebay.  I think I remember finding one, but didn't feel very comfortable with the seller.  I figured if anyone could help me find it, it would be you ladies.  Honestly, I was hoping one of you had it, didn't like it, and was willing to sell your bottle.  I know...extremely wishful thinking.


 So sorry...that must be one hell of a NP. 



 I hope you find it. LOL...Cher's song just popped into my head. When you do I would love to see it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Is anyone getting anything from llarowe restock today? Im tempted by the dance legend polishes...


  I might.... We'll see. But not the Dance Legend ones. I've been waiting for my order to come directly from DL in Russia and it's been 4 weeks now! I'm beyond annoyed with them, so unless they actually deliver their products, I will not be ordering from them or from other retailers. I despise companies that don't care about their customers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Sorry about your nail accident! BUT... are you already united with your little puppy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 














YES.  I'm in love.  She's a little dream...did I mention that she's trained not to bark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I've never heard her bark.  If she hears a noise she stands and looks in the direction of the sound.  So awesome because I can't stand yippy yappy little dogs.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm seriously drooling over all the manis. Gorgeous! My current mani is a special Halloween + Breast Cancer Awareness mani for Med and her new pooch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thank you Aunt CC!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What a PRETTY mani & amazing haul!!!  Abby is adjusting remarkably well...it's as if she was here all along!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

CRICKETS!!!  Like Naughtyp, I had a huge multi-quote going when my server quit---I hate when that happens because it takes a while for me to reboot it!  At any rate I just wanted to acknowledge the amazing manis and NP hauls!  Congrats to all who were able to nab the NPs that they wanted, and hang in there and keep trying to those who did not this time.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2013)

Impossible to catch up with this thread....

  Medgal - So glad you got your puppy, she looks so sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haven't been hauling much, I only received my Hourglass powder today. It's lovely, but not as visible on the skin as I thought it would be. Definitely more of an all over powder than a highlighter.
  I might get a Tom Ford polish next month. Maaaaybe.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 22, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Is anyone getting anything from llarowe restock today? Im tempted by the dance legend polishes...


 tis the question! They apparently did a restock already I got no email notification that items on my wish list were restocked. Also been waking up all morning to check on my phone. Still missed the CBL colors wtf?!?! Ughhhh I'm so irritated! More than I have ever been over missing out on enchanted!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> tis the question! They apparently did a restock already I got no email notification that items on my wish list were restocked. Also been waking up all morning to check on my phone. Still missed the CBL colors wtf?!?! Ughhhh I'm so irritated! More than I have ever been over missing out on enchanted!


  I got an e-mail, but only saw it 5 minutes after it came and by then most things were gone plus I didn't have time to mess about with refreshing for half an hour. But now it's 7.26 pm here, so I have all evening to refresh, mwhahaha!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got an e-mail, but only saw it 5 minutes after it came and by then most things were gone plus I didn't have time to mess about with refreshing for half an hour. But now it's 7.26 pm here, so I have all evening to refresh, mwhahaha!


 lol! I am off work and school today so I can Stalk the site but I'm pissed cuz I already was and still missed out! I don't feel like stalking ALL day for one polish! Ugh I'm so mad! If its a preorder for the new color why is it sold out I don't get it. That's all I want but I'm so mad right now I'm ready to say fuck it


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2013)

Nail Polish Canada just put up Glisten & Glow topcoat ...so I might have bought one... oops I was on a no buy until the 1st...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> lol! I am off work and school today so I can Stalk the site but I'm pissed cuz I already was and still missed out! I don't feel like stalking ALL day for one polish! Ugh I'm so mad! If its a preorder for the new color why is it sold out I don't get it. That's all I want but I'm so mad right now I'm ready to say fuck it


  It's been restocked again, but I missed it due to doing my children's bedtime. Let's hope there's another one within the next 2 hours or so before I go to bed.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 22, 2013)

Recieved two emails now once while I was on the wishlist page in my account and they r emailing me they are In stock yet none of them are.  I hate this new system


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I hate this new system


  I know, that happened to me, got the e-mail, but nothing was in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless she's only adding a very few polishes each time? I don't know. I will give up soon and go to bed, it's annoying me now.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

My Norway Nails and Kelara polishes that came today in the post, plus a Nails Inc Galaxy polish from eBay. Of course hubby was working from home, so he saw them! Argh! Why can't these packages come on days when he's not here??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He didn't actually say anything, although he has been banging on about how much stuff I have. Anyway, pictures!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I know, that happened to me, got the e-mail, but nothing was in stock. :werd:  Unless she's only adding a very few polishes each time? I don't know. I will give up soon and go to bed, it's annoying me now.


 ugh happened AGAIN!!!! I'm so mad >:/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> ugh happened AGAIN!!!! I'm so mad >:/


  I was lucky, got all 5 I wanted, just trying to check out now.

  Sorry to hear you missed out though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my bedtime, so this was my last chance, hope you get lucky next time. x


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just got home. i dislike the new system, i might buy way less now.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 22, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I just got home. i dislike the new system, i might buy way less now.


 Yup! Same here this is bs I was lucky to be off all day , stalking the page and still missed out. If this is how the restocks are gonna go I will be buying a lot less as well. From ALL brands not her hers.  Only EP is with this kinda headache lol  She said on her personal fb page that she's basically ready to tear her hair out ;(  I hope she doesn't close the site   





Anitacska said:


> I was lucky, got all 5 I wanted, just trying to check out now.  Sorry to hear you missed out though.   It's my bedtime, so this was my last chance, hope you get lucky next time. x


 thanks there's one restock left she said but I just hope she makes the colors again next time cuz this is the worst it's ever been :/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> thanks there's one restock left she said but I just hope she makes the colors again next time cuz this is the worst it's ever been :/


  She said on FB that she's only releasing 20% off all stock today because they haven't got the bottles, there will be another restock next week for the remaining 80%, I'm sure you'll get what you want.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> She said on FB that she's only releasing 20% off all stock today because they haven't got the bottles, there will be another restock next week for the remaining 80%, I'm sure you'll get what you want.


  I saw that and then I managed to get one! lol the one I wanted TTLS =) she should have said it was a limited stock would have saved a lot of headaches (for her and others!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Impossible to catch up with this thread....
> 
> Medgal - So glad you got your puppy, she looks so sweet!
> 
> ...


   Thanks Naynadine.  I think I hit the puppy jackpot...she has good temperament, she's house-broken and she doesn't bark! 

 I haven't skipped a beat with hauling.  



I paid for my Divine Night preorder as I was flying to Oklahoma City to get Abby.  Nevertheless, I feel out of touch because I 
  haven't been on the threads as often as usual.

  Stick with the Hourglass powder.  It's typically visible in day-light and more so by others than yourself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My Norway Nails and Kelara polishes that came today in the post, plus a Nails Inc Galaxy polish from eBay. Of course hubby was working from home, so he saw them! Argh! Why can't these packages come on days when he's not here???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great NP haul Anitacska.  That blue in the middle is gorgeous! Sorry you got busted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I try to schedule deliveries when the hubs isn't around too. Sometimes it's a real juggling act.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My Norway Nails and Kelara polishes that came today in the post, plus a Nails Inc Galaxy polish from eBay. Of course hubby was working from home, so he saw them! Argh! Why can't these packages come on days when he's not here???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I also got my Norway Nails order! I'm so happy with my 3 new Enchanted polishes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't live together with my bf yet, so he doesn't see how many packages come in, but I'm too excited and tell him about some orders like these


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I saw that and then I managed to get one! lol the one I wanted TTLS =) she should have said it was a limited stock would have saved a lot of headaches (for her and others!)


  Glad you managed to pick up TTLS. I also got that and Runt, Little Red Corvette, Sizzlin' Liz and Voodoo as well as my first Hare polishes! 

  I'm going to have to stop buying polishes for a little while now as I want so much from the GUerlain holiday collection and possibly the Dior eyeshadows as well as the Bobbi Brown shimmer brick! That's already way over £200! I did manage to sell a lot of stuff on eBay and I'm allowing myself to spend that on top of my self imposed budget, so it's alright.


----------



## MRV (Oct 23, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I also got my Norway Nails order! I'm so happy with my 3 new Enchanted polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I expected that I'm afraid. It really is not easier now.


  I'm wearing Taboo with one nail accented with Djinn.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I can't really schedule them, plus I never know when he's going to be working from home. *Oh well, I don't even care that much!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice to hear that! Thanks!
> 
> I think they go in less than 5 seconds! But then you have another chance(s) when the cart hold ends. Last time I got mine on the second round, 10 past.
> 
> ...


   Wow MRV!  Gorgeous...love that rich color and the way your accent nail ties right in & compliments it!!!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello Girls! my internet connection has been acting up. so i havent been online for days till now. i totally missed the LLa restock. its kind of o.k cause im broke haha. i hope they have another one around mid-november. 

  the last polishes i ordered were the hares. i got the 4 from the coin collection. the delivery date is on the 30th but i sure hope they come earlier.

  I got the Enchanted's from the last restock today. Vampires suck is a dark brown holo when swatched. it looks duo-chrome in the bottle but it isnt. i was expecting in to be black with brown undertones. but nope. i still like it tho.
  the September one, idk, very meh. i dont even want to open it, in case i want to do a swap. and the glitter is veryyy pretty but i wont look at it anymore, its already someone else's, and i dont want to luv it. lol 

  so many pretty manis, and hauls. i have to go a few pages back. 

  i noticed Pshiiit boutique has 2 enchanteds available ( Electric Feel, and Octopus Garden) but it would 34 euros. and i dont think she ships to the states. and i bet that would make it more.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry about that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 I.NEED.DJINNN!!!! ITS LOOKS SO PRETTYYY!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's today's mani, Picture Polish Paradise. It's pretty, but nowhere near as pretty as it looks in the bottle. Also it's chipped within 24 hours which is a no-no! 









  Also, just for fun, here's a picture of the polishes I've lined up for the next two weeks. Because they are stored in several boxes in my cupboard, I tend to pull a bunch out every so often rather than rummaging around every other day trying to find one.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> luv the spider!
> 
> same here. plus the 4 fromt the coin collection and i already had supernova, which is gorgeous too!
> 
> ...


  Yes it is. It took me ages to finally decide whether I wanted it, but I'm still not sure I like it. Maybe it will look better on. I could try over a blue or purple base.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's today's mani, Picture Polish Paradise. It's pretty, but nowhere near as pretty as it looks in the bottle. Also it's chipped within 24 hours which is a no-no!


  I still haven't used this one yet!

  My childhood home closed on Monday so I've been feeling a little down and even more fun- the elevator in my building broke on Fri. & again on Sun. they decided it had to be shut it off until it can be fixed(we were already waiting on an ordered part) it will likely be running by the 29th. 

  Now I'm going to go decide what to paint my nails tonight!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's today's mani, Picture Polish Paradise. It's pretty, but nowhere near as pretty as it looks in the bottle. Also it's chipped within 24 hours which is a no-no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty mani and pretty line-up.  looking forward to seeing those too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Hello Girls! my internet connection has been acting up. so i havent been online for days till now. i totally missed the LLa restock. its kind of o.k cause im broke haha. i hope they have another one around mid-november.
> 
> the last polishes i ordered were the hares. i got the 4 from the coin collection. the delivery date is on the 30th but i sure hope they come earlier.
> 
> ...






Hi Kimibos.  I think it's going around because I've had connectivity issues too...so annoying!  Looking forward to seeing your manis with the new NPs.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 23, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Kimibos.  I think it's going around because I've had connectivity issues too...so annoying!  Looking forward to seeing your manis with the new NPs.


  Hi there!!! it has been windy here, but i dont know if its because of that. i hope its the actual company or something. otherwise no internet in the winter. when the wind is worse.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 23, 2013)

_*Thursday, October 24th from 9:00am to 11:00am MDT we will be taking pre-orders for Colors by llarowe.  Please note:  polishes will be shipped in 2-6 weeks depending upon the amount of orders we receive:*_​ 

 ​ ​ *Colors by llarowe - pre-order of any colors currently listed on the site*​


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 23, 2013)

kimibos said:


> [COLOR=222222]  _[COLOR=FF0000]*Thursday, October 24th from 9:00am to 11:00am MDT we will be taking pre-orders for Colors by llarowe.  Please note:  polishes will be shipped in 2-6 weeks depending upon the amount of orders we receive:*[/COLOR]_​  [/COLOR] [COLOR=222222]   ​  ​ *Colors by llarowe - pre-order of any colors currently listed on the site*​  [/COLOR]


 But but i spend all my money in the sephora ff sale!


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm wearing Electrify from the the old school catching fire collection (China Glaze) today. Probably needs an undercoat I think!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice to hear that! Thanks!
> 
> I think they go in less than 5 seconds! But then you have another chance(s) when the cart hold ends. Last time I got mine on the second round, 10 past.
> 
> ...


  Yes, that is true sadly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame because the polishes look great. After starting a Paypal dispute on Tuesday they cancelled my order, but haven't yet refunded me, then this morning they e-mailed me the tracking number. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently the order was posted the same day I placed it which I'm finding a little hard to believe. I shall give them another week and then demand my money back through Paypal.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Sorry you dont like Paradise much, and that it chipped so fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those are Water For Unicorns, Purple People Eater and We Will Rock You! Next up is EP Time To Pretend. But I'm out tonight and after I'd patched up PP Paradise it's still looking okay, so I will leave it on for now. It is pretty though, just not as pretty as it looks in the bottle. I guess that's just how it is.


----------



## MRV (Oct 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that is true sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, that's bad. But at least you will get your money back if nothing else. I have actually one package missing, too. A face cream from feelunique. It's been 4 weeks already, but they want to wait until tomorrow. I don't think it will come. It's a bummer because I needed the cream like a month ago already, and now I should wait again for a new one??


  Got my EPs form Pshiiit today! Autumn - Secret Sauce - Moth (in both)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Med! The pic is a bit dark, but it's nicer when there's more light.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your internet troubles, but glad you're back! I have not received To Die For yet but is has been shipped. No, unfortunately Pshiiit don't ship to the US.
> ...


  Sorry to hear you're having trouble with packages missing. Hope you get your hands on the cream soon. 

  I was just going to ask if anyone's had their Phsiiit Boutique orders. Mine hasn't come yet. Hopefully it will tomorrow. I forgot to ask them not to put nail polish on the package, although they don't have to put a customs form on it anyway, so hopefully it'll be alright.

  Edit: I don't think the Paradise is as special as it looks in the bottle, but it has a nice duochrome to it and the glitter is pretty. I was just hoping for it to be more wow!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you're having trouble with packages missing. Hope you get your hands on the cream soon.
> 
> I was just going to ask if anyone's had their Phsiiit Boutique orders. Mine hasn't come yet. Hopefully it will tomorrow. I forgot to ask them not to put nail polish on the package, although they don't have to put a customs form on it anyway, so hopefully it'll be alright.


  I hope you get your package soon! Didn't you order a second Magical Mystery Tour? I'm still looking for that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy with my Hey Jude polish! Here are some pics trying to show the duochrome.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I hope you get your package soon! Didn't you order a second Magical Mystery Tour? I'm still looking for that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good job on catching the purple shift! So pretty...


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 24, 2013)

I got some nail mail today, too. WFU arrived from Pshiiit, still waiting for Magical Mystery Tour. WFU leaked a bit but there doesn't seem to be a crack, so I hope the the lid just wasn't screwed on tight enough. I had Yesterday, too, but unfortunately it was oversold and she had to refund the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, All Love Garden and Kids (both from Mei Mei's restock) and the Takkos arrived.








  I love All Love Garden, it's a goldish dark green with intense linear holo.










  Btw, there will be Multichromes from Liquid Sky Lacquer soon! I really love their quality and formula, so I might buy a couple. I have some thermal holos from LSL and they are fantastic, the best thermals I've had so far and the scattered holo is strrrrrong. This is Wine and Roses:

  Transition, daylight:





  Warm (a dusty rose), sunlight:




  Cold (a beautiful plum shade, reminds me of Sleeping Palace from A England):


----------



## lyseD (Oct 24, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I got some nail mail today, too. WFU arrived from Pshiiit, still waiting for Magical Mystery Tour. WFU leaked a bit but there doesn't seem to be a crack, so I hope the the lid just wasn't screwed on tight enough. I had Yesterday, too, but unfortunately it was oversold and she had to refund the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 24, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I got some nail mail today, too. WFU arrived from Pshiiit, still waiting for Magical Mystery Tour. WFU leaked a bit but there doesn't seem to be a crack, so I hope the the lid just wasn't screwed on tight enough. I had Yesterday, too, but unfortunately it was oversold and she had to refund the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis!


----------



## MRV (Oct 24, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I got some nail mail today, too. WFU arrived from Pshiiit, still waiting for Magical Mystery Tour. WFU leaked a bit but there doesn't seem to be a crack, so I hope the the lid just wasn't screwed on tight enough. I had Yesterday, too, but unfortunately it was oversold and she had to refund the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely haul! Need that ALG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . LSL also looks lovely. I don't have anything from them.


  Man, I preordered some CbLs. There was way more drama than I planned to. I noticed almost 5 to 11 that the preorder was from 9 am to 11 am!! My computer was so slow, I tried to close extra windows, and it was just jamming. I swear I got the sixth and last polish into my cart only a few seconds to 11!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I hope you get your package soon! Didn't you order a second Magical Mystery Tour? I'm still looking for that one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty! I'm glad I have this one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2013)

Two coats of Nfu Oh JS01(black jelly) and two coats of CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly. Love this!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 24, 2013)

my package from CC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted Afternoon Delight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted Vampires Suck and September 2013 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crowstoes One trick pony ( no issues) still wearing it 





 Lilypad Llarowe xoxo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pretty Serious The Pink One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pink one with EP djinn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Zoya Channing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deborah Lippmann Wicked set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enchanted I am the walrus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Walrus again 





 Lilypad true blood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A England Briarwood  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maya Stargazing


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 24, 2013)

Love all the hauls and manis especially all the Enchanted!! Sends my heart a flutter lol  Waiting for my Hares ad my sephora order to arrive.  No polish hauls for me I had to skip the CBL restock I only got the TTLS one the other day after a huge headache!  Broke as a joke lol  I got alerted that some takkos were restocked but of course for by the time I went to check. Oh we'll no money and I lost my ATM card so it's been blocked and I have to wait for a new one. :/ maybe my other c card payment went they then I can order one bottle lol I have wondered about that color anitacska I'm gonna skip it now. Can't wait to see you new manis!


----------



## kimibos (Oct 24, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I have wondered about that color anitacska I'm gonna skip it now. Can't wait to see you new manis!


       im waiting for my hares too. they say oct 30th but i want them before that!  
  i didnt haul from the cbl pre-order. she got me reallll broke this time hahaha 
  i didnt get a takko restock alert but like i say im broke so ill stick to real tortilla tacos made at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  sorry about your card. i hope you can get the new one soon.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 24, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Maya Stargazing


  Gorgeous manis! !!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous manis! !!!


 thank you  I think I may have posted a couple of them already but I can't  rember lol  Lol @ one sucky pony lol !! Maybe cuz I have short nails it was easier to apply. It was kinda tricky ( lol) like the CG  summer neons. I just had To use thicker coats to make it work. I thought of u when I used it. Trying to decide what to use tonight....


----------



## kimibos (Oct 24, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Trying to decide what to use tonight....


  nope i think they are all new.
  about pony, i think its just the formula, or my bases, or idk my bad luck, maybe i just got a sucky one. i luv the rest of my crowstoes tho. 
*do the EP Afternoon delight.  *im wearing hare dead man's bones since u mentioned getting it.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 24, 2013)

Anneri and all Lush Lovers! Especially Twilight scent lovers. 

  I see Twilight Shower gel back in the US site as a christmas product. but only the 500g bottle.[SUP] who wants the small ones anyways!!![/SUP]

  Then in the UK site 500g bottle but its mark as a Retro Product which is online only i guess. 

  i reallllyy hope its in stores here and as a holiday product so i can get 2for1 on dec 26th. im going to be buying 3 bottles as soon as i get some cash. probably my birthday cash. . i just luvvvvv Twilight. 

  i think lush is taking time to upload the stuff into the site. i dont see all products available in the uk, here. like the santa lip scrub.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 24, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Anneri and all Lush Lovers! Especially Twilight scent lovers.   I see Twilight Shower gel back in the US site as a christmas product. but only the 500g bottle. [SUP]who wants the small ones anyways!!![/SUP]  Then in the UK site 500g bottle but its mark as a Retro Product which is online only i guess.   i reallllyy hope its in stores here and as a holiday product so i can get 2for1 on dec 26th. im going to be buying 3 bottles as soon as i get some cash. probably my birthday cash. . i just luvvvvv Twilight.   i think lush is taking time to upload the stuff into the site. i dont see all products available in the uk, here. like the santa lip scrub.


  Hi hun, thanks for the heads-up! I checked it and it's online only at the lush.de site. Boooo. I want the after christmas deal too because there's no chance in hell I'll get it now for nearly 30€ a bottle because I'm incredibly broke. But now, being online only, i'm doubtful that it'll be included into the after christmas deals. Oh well.  Sorry that I've been MIA lately - I've to attend an advanced training course for a few weeks and it's quite time consuming. I hope to post a few manis at the weekend!  I'm full of admiration and envy at all your awesome hauls and manis!


----------



## MRV (Oct 25, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CRAP!!! now i feel bad about not catching Autumn! all your new EP look amazing! Moth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, kimibos! You can put them both on your list...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you just put a thin layer, it won't change it, but it looks like this (my previous mani):





  Today's mani is also very season appropriate: Isadora Wine Crush (awesome again!) and Zoya Dhara





  I got three of the new Isadora sands last week. I think I was the first one to grab them because the display was full. They look really beautiful in the bottle but they were impossible to photograph.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 25, 2013)

Just popping in to say hello. Jealous of all your manis as usual. I absolutely stink at painting my nails and they always look sloppy. My long nails have all broken off and I think it's due to me taking someone's advice to use acetone to remove my glitter polishes. Any easy ways to remoisturize my nails? Any less harsh removers to get rid of stubborn glitter?

  Last night I was working the cash register and cute young lady was telling me she was a bit of a nail polish fanatic. I asked her what other brands she liked besides Formula X and she mentioned Dior and some UK brand I forget now. I said, "So you like indie brands? Like Enchanted?" Ha ha blew her socks off! We talked crazy restocks and stalking. I asked what was on her nails and guessed Seven Nation Army. She about fell out. (This will likely be the only time in my life I can identify somebody's nail polish.) She said we were nerds. I never thought I'd be talking Enchanted and Emily de Molly with a person who owned the polishes. It was a cute and silly interaction.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Just popping in to say hello. Jealous of all your manis as usual. I absolutely stink at painting my nails and they always look sloppy. My long nails have all broken off and I think it's due to me taking someone's advice to use acetone to remove my glitter polishes. Any easy ways to remoisturize my nails? Any less harsh removers to get rid of stubborn glitter?  Last night I was working the cash register and cute young lady was telling me she was a bit of a nail polish fanatic. I asked her what other brands she liked besides Formula X and she mentioned Dior and some UK brand I forget now. I said, "So you like indie brands? Like Enchanted?" Ha ha blew her socks off! We talked crazy restocks and stalking. I asked what was on her nails and guessed Seven Nation Army. She about fell out. (This will likely be the only time in my life I can identify somebody's nail polish.) She said we were nerds. I never thought I'd be talking Enchanted and Emily de Molly with a person who owned the polishes. It was a cute and silly interaction.


 That's such a cute story! Glitter polishes are hard to remove, but when I use tin foil to wrap the cotton swap that has remover on it around my nail it gets a bit easier. I let it soak for 5 to 10 minutes and most of the polish comes off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I got some nail mail today, too. WFU arrived from Pshiiit, still waiting for Magical Mystery Tour. WFU leaked a bit but there doesn't seem to be a crack, so I hope the the lid just wasn't screwed on tight enough. I had Yesterday, too, but unfortunately it was oversold and she had to refund the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That CC is just AMAZING!!  Love the NP, love your manis Naughtyp!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Just popping in to say hello. Jealous of all your manis as usual. I absolutely stink at painting my nails and they always look sloppy. My long nails have all broken off and I think it's due to me taking someone's advice to use acetone to remove my glitter polishes. Any easy ways to remoisturize my nails? Any less harsh removers to get rid of stubborn glitter?
> 
> Last night I was working the cash register and cute young lady was telling me she was a bit of a nail polish fanatic. I asked her what other brands she liked besides Formula X and she mentioned Dior and some UK brand I forget now. I said, "So you like indie brands? Like Enchanted?" Ha ha blew her socks off! We talked crazy restocks and stalking. I asked what was on her nails and guessed Seven Nation Army. She about fell out. (This will likely be the only time in my life I can identify somebody's nail polish.) She said we were nerds. I never thought I'd be talking Enchanted and Emily de Molly with a person who owned the polishes. It was a cute and silly interaction.


 * GREAT* story MissTT!!!!! an an awesome way to relate to a customer!  I'm sure she loved it!!!

  I love the look of glitter, but other than for an accent nail or two I avoid it because I don't want to spend an hour trying to get it off.  Perhaps a brief break form NP other   than some nail strengtheners that can be polished on may help.  I'm sure some of our NP PROs here can give you some good ones, by name.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 25, 2013)

I used peel off base coats for glitters but I find tip wear is a lot worse with them. I love them, but don't love the removal. I also have lots of breakages, I have been swimming lots and getting kids in and out wet swimming costimes = lots of broken nails.

  This is Emily De Molly Majestic Flight. It's so nice and bright, perfect for the warmer weather.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you seen the new Llarowe A Box Indied? It's launching today. I really like all the polishes in it, so I might get it. Also Harlow & Co are launching 6 new Femme Fatale holos today! So much for not buying more nail polish...


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new Llarowe A Box Indied? It's launching today. I really like all the polishes in it, so I might get it. *Also Harlow & Co are launching 6 new Femme Fatale holos today! So much for not buying more nail polish... *


  Seriously. I was all "enough for now..." after my big CbL/Dance Legend order but I've made the mistake to look at some of the FF holos... Void Shatter and Deepstone in particular... ah well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Will there be another Enchanted restock soon? Chelsea has added the Imagine and the TTP collections as well as the toppers to her site again. No "Ocotber 2013" in sight yet, though.


  Aaaand since Vampires Suck arrived and I have some days off and the sun is shining:

  indoors:



  outdoors:



  I really like it, a dark reddish brown, opaque in two easy coats.

  Additional pic with my dog Roxy in the background who always patiently waits when I'm taking pics of my nails in the middle of the woods <3


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty. What did you use on the accent nail?


----------



## Honi (Oct 26, 2013)

OPI Underneath the mistletoe




  OPI Warm me Up




  OPI Visions of Love



  MRV: Those Isadora polishes are divine, I loooove Wine Crush.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 26, 2013)

kimibos said:


> CRAP!!! now i feel bad about not catching Autumn! all your new EP look amazing! Moth :eyelove:  huh idk about Djinn now. maybe the cbl lace one maybe better. i dont want one that is going to change the color.   Very Pretty PDF! i want this one.   Beautiful manis! i really like warm, i need to get some color changing polishes!  nice nail mail!! EP kids is just one of my fave ones.      :eyelove:         im waiting for my hares too. they say oct 30th but i want them before that!     i didnt haul from the cbl pre-order. she got me reallll broke this time hahaha  i didnt get a takko restock alert but like i say im broke so ill stick to real tortilla tacos made at home    sorry about your card. i hope you can get the new one soon.


 my hares are out for delivery! Originally it said the 29th so maybe urs will come sooner too!  my card should be here next week...  I wanted more CBLs but I can wait. She has been busy making MORE new colors according 2 her fb. I can't ever catch up! Gosh lol   





kimibos said:


> nope i think they are all new. about pony, i think its just the formula, or my bases, or idk my bad luck, maybe i just got a sucky one. i luv the rest of my crowstoes tho.  *do the EP Afternoon delight.  *im wearing hare dead man's bones since u mentioned getting it.


 I ended up getting home really late and I just used crowstoes storms need last over pony. It was gorgeous but my pics didn't capture it well. I will use afternoon delight after Halloween lol. I'm using as many dark colors as I can this week! I wanna see bones on ya!   





MRV said:


> That's a lovely mani for the season!   :eyelove:  Awesome polishes and manis you've got there, Naughtyp!   Thanks, kimibos! You can put them both on your list...:lol:   If you just put a thin layer, it won't change it, but it looks like this (my previous mani):
> 
> Today's mani is also very season appropriate: Isadora Wine Crush (awesome again!) and Zoya Dhara
> 
> I got three of the new Isadora sands last week. I think I was the first one to grab them because the display was full. They look really beautiful in the bottle but they were impossible to photograph.


  Thank you!   I love those sands!  Very halloweenish!   and that blue looks like water for unicorns! I like djinn I think it looks best over light or right colors. Darker colors make the silver stand out too much. I want the llarowe one too, so I don't use up all my djinn lol  The sands are hard to capture ( my opi and zoyas at least) sometimes pictures do not do a polish justice they must be worn to be appreciated


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI Underneath the mistletoe
> 
> OPI Warm me Up
> 
> OPI Visions of Love    MRV: Those Isadora polishes are divine, I loooove Wine Crush.


 Hey honi! Missed ur manis  these are some good ones , I can't wait for these to come out here I can't find them Anywhere yet!    





rekhyt said:


> This is beautiful!   :shock:   I second that!   Waaah, now I need these both. :sigh:   I'm sorry about your nails, that blows. I have heard very good things about Essie's Millionails nail care basecoat, although I haven't tried it myself. Maybe that one would be something to repair and pamper your nails? Considering removing glitters, I always use the method Pinkdollface mentioned, it would work with acetone free remover, too, I guess.   Seriously. I was all "enough for now..." after my big CbL/Dance Legend order but I've made the mistake to look at some of the FF holos... Void Shatter and Deepstone in particular... ah well. :blink: :nuts:    Will there be another Enchanted restock soon? Chelsea has added the Imagine and the TTP collections as well as the toppers to her site again. No "Ocotber 2013" in sight yet, though.   Aaaand since Vampires Suck arrived and I have some days off and the sun is shining:  indoors:
> 
> outdoors:
> 
> I really like it, a dark reddish brown, opaque in two easy coats.  Additional pic with my dog Roxy in the background who always patiently waits when I'm taking pics of my nails in the middle of the woods


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new Llarowe A Box Indied? It's launching today. I really like all the polishes in it, so I might get it. Also Harlow & Co are launching 6 new Femme Fatale holos today! So much for not buying more nail polish...


 if I could I would be ordering lol ( ducks for cover lol) I'm kinda going thru withdraws :/ too many pretty colors!!!  I like the line up u created have u used any of them yet? I want to see some Lilly's!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I like the line up u created have u used any of them yet? I want to see some Lilly's!


  I used EP Time to Pretend last night, have taken pictures, but they're on the other computer, will upload them a little later. It's very pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to say, as much as the whole EP business annoys me, I still really love the polishes, especially the multichrome holos. I received my Pshiiit Boutique order yesterday and while Mr Burgundy is nice, it's not that special. BRBMoth is quite unique, but for me it's the Time to Pretend and Beatles polishes that are the biggest stars.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI Underneath the mistletoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Naughtyp I'm loving your avatar...it looks like a glamour shot...very nice!!!

  MRV love your manis...awesome!!!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 26, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> This is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Vampire suck is so pretty! I need to try it this weekend. Btw how did you do that accent nail? Its amazing!


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new Llarowe A Box Indied? It's launching today. I really like all the polishes in it, so I might get it. Also Harlow & Co are launching 6 new Femme Fatale holos today! So much for not buying more nail polish...


  I can't buy anything until nov 1st (ipad's fault). But anything after that is fair game, hopefully I dun missed out too much


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 26, 2013)

If anyone is interested in the new Femme Fatale holos and the Birthstone holo collection of Lacquer Lust, they're up on Harlow & Co. now.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 26, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Vampire suck is so pretty! I need to try it this weekend. Btw how did you do that accent nail? Its amazing!


 
  Anitacska, josephine, it's Cirque: Cypress and French Roast. They are both scented, that's definitely something I have to get used to, ha. French Roast is a clear base with tons of brown glitter and copper, gold and brown shimmer... I can't take an accurate pic of it because all the bling freaks out my camera.


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks rekhyt! I ll get those next month if i could find them  I probably would not be able to create such a pretty accent like you, my skills are limited to painting one shade LOL


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 26, 2013)

josephine, it's the easiest accent nail to create. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm too clumsy and lazy for a real colour gradient (the clean up for those look like a pita, ugh) and a glitter gradient is fast and simple, try it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I used EP Time to Pretend last night, have taken pictures, but they're on the other computer, will upload them a little later. It's very pretty.   I have to say, as much as the whole EP business annoys me, I still really love the polishes, especially the multichrome holos. I received my Pshiiit Boutique order yesterday and while Mr Burgundy is nice, it's not that special. BRBMoth is quite unique, but for me it's the Time to Pretend and Beatles polishes that are the biggest stars.


  I  Agree they are eoryh the struggle! lol I can't wait to see pics! That one and kids were the ones I wanted the most! I haven't worn them yet tho lol After CC got me those ones I was hooked and been OBSESSED ever since!  Mr b  has plagued me since I skipped him so he became my #1 , which CC also manger to snag me ( plus future reflections, magical mystery tour, octopus garden and queen of the castle!) as much as I love the TTP collection I think I like the Beatles ones the best.  Moth look very pretty! Did u end up ordering the box?  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Beautiful Honi...I'm really loving the burgundy one...having a real love of the color lately...can't get enough![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Naughtyp I'm loving your avatar...it looks like a glamour shot...very nice!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  MRV love your manis...awesome!!![/COLOR]


thank you   it's from last years  Halloween party ( which is tonight! But I'm not dressing up tonight).  And like u I am currently obsessed with burgundy too!! Been about 10 years since I was last obsessed with it lol    





rekhyt said:


> Roxy and I say thank you.


  give her  a pat for me


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> give her a pat for me


  Here you go!





















  It's a bit annoying because my pictures aren't at all colour accurate, it's much more purple in real life and more vibrant. It's really lovely.

  No, I haven't ordered the box yet, instead I got the 6 new Femme Fatale holos plus Stonemother's Kiss. I don't think the box sells very well, so I'm pretty sure it'll still be available in a week's time.


----------



## MRV (Oct 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's a lovely polish! Can't remember anymore whether I've already used it or not...hmmm....I think it was Kids, not this one!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI Underneath the mistletoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't wait to use warm me up!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I love that accent nail!


  Thank you!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 27, 2013)

Wah, there will be holo versions of ILNPs ultrachromes, available for preorder on Nov 1st....






  ...and if you preorder 3 or more ILNP polishes in one order you'll get this one for free:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Wah, there will be holo versions of ILNPs ultrachromes, available for preorder on Nov 1st....
> 
> ...and if you preorder 3 or more ILNP polishes in one order you'll get this one for free:


  Oh wow! I must get them all! Gorgeous!   As for the new EP holo I might just pass.


----------



## honey on boost (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi everyone :bouquet: just popping in to say hello since I have wifi for the night. I've been on vacation with no wifi access. I'm having serious Specktra withdrawals!! All of your mani's are gorgeous. I got a gel mani done before my trip since I knew none of my polishes would last two weeks and I'm so sick and tired of looking at the same color nails :barf:  I can't wait to get home and remove it.  Any tips for speedy removal? I was planning on doing the foil removal like I do with my glitters.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2013)

A couple of haul photos


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of haul photos


 OMG I love these pictures!!


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of haul photos


  What a lovely smooshy wooshy pussy cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice polish too!


----------



## Honi (Oct 27, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of haul photos


  Whic Orly's are those? Precious kitteh <3


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> Whic Orly's are those? Precious kitteh


----------



## MRV (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of haul photos


  A new approach to hairy polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I'm wearing PP Shy Violet (it's is a lovely RED purple, not blue) with a subttle accent with FF Sinister Calling:


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's my latest mani, Faisal from Make Up store!

  I'm in the midst of a hurricane that has pulled in over Denmark a few hours ago and its getting kinda creepy, there are trees all over the road and one of those huge construction-structures in metal that you use outside houses has fallen over a mainstreet in the middle of the city. Starting to think that electricity will go out if this continues to become worse, fingers crossed.


----------



## MRV (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in the midst of a hurricane that has pulled in over Denmark a few hours ago and its getting kinda creepy, there are trees all over the road and one of those huge construction-structures in metal that you use outside houses has fallen over a mainstreet in the middle of the city. Starting to think that electricity will go out if this continues to become worse, fingers crossed. [/quote]  It's coming here! I'm right in the South-West corner so it will hit here first. There's some hope though that the worse will go more South, over the sea. Hope you're ok there!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my latest mani, Faisal from Make Up store!
> 
> I'm in the midst of a hurricane that has pulled in over Denmark a few hours ago and its getting kinda creepy, there are trees all over the road and one of those huge construction-structures in metal that you use outside houses has fallen over a mainstreet in the middle of the city. Starting to think that electricity will go out if this continues to become worse, fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



It's coming here! I'm right in the South-West corner so it will hit here first. There's some hope though that the worse will go more South, over the sea. Hope you're ok there![/quote]  We had the storm here earlier today, but it wasn't that bad in my area. I hope you will be safe!


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2013)

It seems to have gone past, a tree on our street has fallen down and we lost electricity for about 20 minutes but nothing severe thank goodness. Now hoping everyone in Sweden is safe aswell since it is quite bad there aswell.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds like you got what we had here this morning. Very strong winds, although luckily no real damage around here. It woke us up though, it was so noisy! Hope everyone's safe in the north of Europe!


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2013)

Any of my UK girls that wants a 10 pound gift voucher to Models Own website? 10 wont even cover the shippnig here to denmark (which is 15 freaking pounds) so I wont use it. Anitacska maybe?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

New Orly polishes from eBay and my two Rainbow-Connection orders (all arrived today):









  The Lacquer Lust holos look quite dull, not the holo, but the colours, it'll be interesting to see how they look on.


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> New Orly polishes from eBay and my two Rainbow-Connection orders (all arrived today):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *POKE*
  Check my above post


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> Any of my UK girls that wants a 10 pound gift voucher to Models Own website? 10 wont even cover the shippnig here to denmark (which is 15 freaking pounds) so I wont use it. Anitacska maybe?


  If you do want to use it, I'd be happy to order stuff for you and send it. Nail polish is a bit risky, but make up should be fine and it shouldn't cost too much. If not, I guess I can always take it off your hands...


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> If you do want to use it, I'd be happy to order stuff for you and send it. Nail polish is a bit risky, but make up should be fine and it shouldn't cost too much. If not, I guess I can always take it off your hands...


  Naaaah I'll be fine, its an early christmaspresent from one NP-lover to another  Ill send it in a PM.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Any tips for speedy removal? I was planning on doing the foil removal like I do with my glitters.






Hi there HOB.  I hope you're having a blast!  i wish I could help but I've never had the gel manicure.  I might have read somewhere that soaking them in acetone is effective.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> New Orly polishes from eBay and my two Rainbow-Connection orders (all arrived today):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love that pink one one the end there Anitacska!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of haul photos


  GREAT BIG AWWWWWWW.  That's just the sweetest thing ever!  Love the NP too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> It seems to have gone past, a tree on our street has fallen down and we lost electricity for about 20 minutes but nothing severe thank goodness. Now hoping everyone in Sweden is safe aswell since it is quite bad there aswell.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska*
> ...


   Glad you Ladies are okay...stay safe!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my latest mani, Faisal from Make Up store!
> 
> I'm in the midst of a hurricane that has pulled in over Denmark a few hours ago and its getting kinda creepy, there are trees all over the road and one of those huge construction-structures in metal that you use outside houses has fallen over a mainstreet in the middle of the city. Starting to think that electricity will go out if this continues to become worse, fingers crossed.


   So very pretty!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Love that pink one one the end there Anitacska!!!


  Thanks, that's "It's So Fluffy I'm Gonna Die!"


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh wow, have you seen this? KBShimmer are releasing 22 new polishes including multichromes and multichrome holos! And some really pretty glitters! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























  Source and more info: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2013/10/kbshimmer-winter-2013-collections-press.html


----------



## josephine90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow, have you seen this? KBShimmer are releasing 22 new polishes including multichromes and multichrome holos! And some really pretty glitters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love multichromes! I feel like i need it all LOL


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2013)

^^Sand in my Stocking looks just like KK Fireworks 

  Hey girls, hope everyone stays safe from the storms.
  I can't sleep at all at night, I'm scared a tree will fall on my house. My bedroom is on the 1st floor and there's a forest directly next to my house, so I'm lying in bed like this ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 staring at the trees shaking in the wind through my roof window, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> ^^Sand in my Stocking looks just like KK Fireworks
> 
> Hey girls, hope everyone stays safe from the storms.
> I can't sleep at all at night, I'm scared a tree will fall on my house. My bedroom is on the 1st floor and there's a forest directly next to my house, so I'm lying in bed like this ---->
> ...


  Oh poor you. I'm sure it will be fine though. We were woken up at 6.20 am by the wind, my husband went outside and moved our cars off the drive onto the road as we have a big oak tree next to us and we were afraid a brand would fall onto one of the cars. 

  Sand in my Stocking also has some gold stars though!


----------



## raych1984 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow, have you seen this? KBShimmer are releasing 22 new polishes including multichromes and multichrome holos! And some really pretty glitters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Holy Sheep! Those glitters are gorgeous!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 28, 2013)

Waaayyy too many posts to catch up on. My laptop died last week and I had to make up work from the lost time. I needed to stay away from distractions, so no Specktra. I think I'm caught up enough now to come out to play. I'll try to summarize my responses.
  Thanks for all the compliments about my manis and hauls. I've seen some really gorgeous mani pics since my last post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I received a bunch of my orders last week. I'll post pics soon. I managed to order from the Colors by llarowe restock last Tuesday. It was very difficult. I would've just waited had I known that there would be another easier restock on Wednesday. I could've avoided a huge headache. The bright side is that since I ordered from the Tuesday restock, my orders have already shipped. Tracking hasn't updated, but I think I'll get them this week. I know the Wednesday restock has a wait of up to 6 weeks to ship.

  Med, your puppy is too cute for words. Your cat looks very cuddly, Anitacska. One of my cats was diagnosed with diabetes. I took him to the vet today and we got his prescription for insulin. I need to go back to the vet so he can take additional tests and so they can show me how to give the shots. This should be interesting. This cat squirms and wiggles a lot. It takes two of us just to trim his claws. But he's a trooper and I know he'll be fine.

  I'm glad I didn't get the chance to order from I Love NP yet. I think I'll wait to preorder the Ultra Chrome holos so I can get the free LE polish. I also can't wait for the next Enchanted restock. Congrats to those who ordered from Norway Nails! I'm glad that the system worked out and you were all able to get something. I like the new Enchanted silver holo. It reminds me a lot of Chanel Holographic. I also love the Halloween polishes and their black boxes! I think Vampires Suck is a black cherry color.

  Lol! I think I may be rambling at this point. I'm glad everyone dealing with the storm is safe!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Just popping in to say hello. Jealous of all your manis as usual. I absolutely stink at painting my nails and they always look sloppy. My long nails have all broken off and I think it's due to me taking someone's advice to use acetone to remove my glitter polishes. Any easy ways to remoisturize my nails? Any less harsh removers to get rid of stubborn glitter?
> 
> Last night I was working the cash register and cute young lady was telling me she was a bit of a nail polish fanatic. I asked her what other brands she liked besides Formula X and she mentioned Dior and some UK brand I forget now. I said, "So you like indie brands? Like Enchanted?" Ha ha blew her socks off! We talked crazy restocks and stalking. I asked what was on her nails and guessed Seven Nation Army. She about fell out. (This will likely be the only time in my life I can identify somebody's nail polish.) She said we were nerds. I never thought I'd be talking Enchanted and Emily de Molly with a person who owned the polishes. It was a cute and silly interaction.


  This is such a cute story. I mainly wear glitter on accent nails because I can't stand the process of removing it. However, I really like Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter A-Peel. It's a peel away base coat. It really works, but I found that sometimes it will peel off unexpectedly. I would look down at my hands and notice my polish was missing. I did some experimenting and found a solution that has been working for me. I first apply Glitter A-Peel to the nails I plan to accent with glitter. Then I apply Glisten & Glow Stuck on Blu! base coat on top of the Glitter A-Peel. The sticky base coat seems to stop the Glitter A-Peel from randomly peeling away.

  At first I tried applying Stuck on Blu! to the nail first, then Glitter A-Peel on top of it. My thinking was that the sticky base coat would act as a glue to stop the Glitter A-Peel from rubbing off unexpectedly. MISTAKE! It did work and the Glitter A-Peel stayed in place. The problem occurred when I tried to remove the polish. The Glitter A-Peel did peel off like it's supposed to, but the surface of my nail was also peeling away since Stuck on Blu! was applied to my nail first.

  I decided to keep experimenting anyway and tried applying Stuck on Blu! over Glitter A-Peel. I didn't expect it to work. The whole point of me using Stuck on Blu! in the first place was so it would provide a sticky surface to make Glitter A-Peel stay on. If I'm applying it on top of Glitter A-Peel, I'm defeating the purpose. I'm happy to report that it does work. Glitter A-Peel doesn't rub off anymore and I'm able to peel away the polish without damaging my nails. I've used this method for my last 4 manis and glitter removal has been a breeze! I'm going to continue to monitor my nails to make sure there's no damage occurring. As of right now, I'm extremely happy with the results.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 28, 2013)

Zoya is having a B1G1 special on their Team Spirit Trios until Nov 1. That's 6 polishes for only $22. You also get free shipping. Use the code *SPIRIT*.

http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Team_Spirit.html

  I got the Believe and Achieve Trio (Raven, Ziv, Giovanna) and the Fan Favorite Trio (Dhara, Sunshine, Tomoko). I don't have any of the polishes in those two sets. I'm excited to finally get my first PixieDust Zoyas!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow, have you seen this? KBShimmer are releasing 22 new polishes including multichromes and multichrome holos! And some really pretty glitters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These make even my heart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 skip a beat.  Love Merry Pinkmas and the two blue nNPs are lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Zoya is having a B1G1 special on their Team Spirit Trios until Nov 1. That's 6 polishes for only $22. You also get free shipping. Use the code *SPIRIT*.
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya_Team_Spirit.html
> 
> I got the Believe and Achieve Trio (Raven, Ziv, Giovanna) and the Fan Favorite Trio (Dhara, Sunshine, Tomoko). I don't have any of the polishes in those two sets. I'm excited to finally get my first PixieDust Zoyas!


 I got that E-mail too & couldn't decide on what I wanted.  Must revisit! Congrats on your Pixies!


----------



## MRV (Oct 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> ^^Sand in my Stocking looks just like KK Fireworks
> 
> Hey girls, hope everyone stays safe from the storms.
> I can't sleep at all at night, I'm scared a tree will fall on my house. My bedroom is on the 1st floor and there's a forest directly next to my house, so I'm lying in bed like this ---->
> ...


  Hope you got some sleep though end everything's fine. We did not get anything else than some rain and stormy wind here after all. It has not even rained today.

  Yesterday I got my Hare and (first) CbL oders!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of those golden and blue Orlys. How do you like them? Which Wing Dust did you get?
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw these last night. They look pretty nice. But
> ...


  Are these with the new bottles and brushes or still the old ones? I've just put Sparkles are a Girl's Best Friend on and thought about how much I love the brushes Llarowe used so far. I'm a bit anxious about the new ones.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow, have you seen this? KBShimmer are releasing 22 new polishes including multichromes and multichrome holos! And some really pretty glitters!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you for the info, the glitters look fabulous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of those golden and blue Orlys. How do you like them? Which Wing Dust did you get?
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw these last night. They look pretty nice. But
> ...


  Nice! Is that gold one Y U All Up in My Grill? I didn't go for it because it reminds me of CrowsToes Maxxed Out which I already have.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> I might go for this.
> 
> 
> Ooh! Wonder how different they are from the original ones?
> ...


   WOW MRV!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 29, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> This looks great, how is the formula / brush? I really like this colour but I was kind of unsatisfied with the formula of the PPs I have so far... I have seen Llarowe experimenting with a similar colour (for the Twinkle, Twinkle series) and I try to decide which one I get, PP or Llarowe.
> 
> 
> Are these with the new bottles and brushes or still the old ones? I've just put Sparkles are a Girl's Best Friend on and thought about how much I love the brushes Llarowe used so far. I'm a bit anxious about the new ones.


  Those still look like the old bottles. My Precious Metal came in the new bottle. It's essentially the same bottle as Emily de Molly and Femme Fatale. I also love her original brushes, but I think the new brush will work well. The new brush is wider. Not as wide as say Dior, but wider than it used to be.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 29, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> CC.  I've been thinking about you...guess that's how you happened by...I willed it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hee hee. Funny you mentioned about willing things. I so believe that to be true. You've been on my mind as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So much so that my cat's new vet reminded me of you! Lol. Kind of freaked me out a bit.


----------



## MRV (Oct 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hee hee. Funny you mentioned* about willing things*. I so believe that to be true. You've been on my mind as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want to believe in willing, too! As I _need _to do some!


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> The formula was rather sheer (I put 3 coats) but otherwise it was good, very glossy by itself. The brush was ok. This is actually only the second PP I've worn (Jade was great). *What Llarowe are you talking about?*
> 
> These are my first ones, have not even opened a bottle (don't know about the brush), but as CC said these are the old bottles.
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> The formula was rather sheer (I put 3 coats) but otherwise it was good, very glossy by itself. The brush was ok. This is actually only the second PP I've worn (Jade was great). What Llarowe are you talking about?
> 
> These are my first ones, have not even opened a bottle (don't know about the brush), but as CC said these are the old bottles.
> 
> ...


  I'm still tempted to add Y U to my collection. I wouldn't not use it if I got it. Yes, the bottles are smaller. 13ml. I saw a question on the Llarowe Facebook page where someone asked if the price will decrease because of the smaller bottle. The response was no because the cost to purchase the new bottle is higher than the original bottles even though they're smaller. I think it's because the new bottles are made of glass.

  rekhyt is referring to the new Twinkle, Twinkle polishes Llarowe has been working on. They're spin offs of the blue Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star polish she made. There's going to be versions in purple, red, dark green, teal, and I think black.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2013)

Everyone's manis are looking great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope everyone is doing ok after that nasty storm in Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have family in Denmark, they seem to have logged into facebook so that's good.

  Speaking of Denmark... I'm going to make frikadeller for dinner.

  I finally had to take off the Shoot the Butterfly mani last night, the tip wear just got to be too much and my nails had grown out a good bit. putting those two coats of jelly polish underneath made the glitters just slide off! 

  that KB Shimmer with the snowflake glitter looks too, too cute.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2013)

I have Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Kiss on my nails today. Got a bit of tipwear, but it will be fine for another day. I'll change it tomorrow evening for CbL Gizmo.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Kiss on my nails today. Got a bit of tipwear, but it will be fine for another day. I'll change it tomorrow evening for CbL Gizmo.


  That's pretty.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 29, 2013)

Essie Sable Collar -- broke a few nails this weekend cleaning.


----------



## LastContrast (Oct 29, 2013)

I have Marionaud Rouge Envie with an accent of Emily De Molly Ruby Soho. I thought Ruby Soho might go opaque at 3 coats but it def could have done with undies.


----------



## kimibos (Oct 29, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Essie Sable Collar -- broke a few nails this weekend cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   here we go, trying to make me buy emily de Molly!! LOL pretty mani!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Hee hee. Funny you mentioned about willing things. I so believe that to be true. You've been on my mind as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Awwww.  That's sweet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Kiss on my nails today. Got a bit of tipwear, but it will be fine for another day. I'll change it tomorrow evening for CbL Gizmo.


   Lovely!  I like it better on you than I do on me!!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 30, 2013)

kimibos said:


> Very pretty manis. i guess Djinn is a skip for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, kimibos!


  It's To Die For


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello ladies! Long time no see! I've had such bad luck lately, first I've to attend what must be the most boring training course in world history that consumes most of my day nevertheless. And then I went to my spinning class yesterday and managed to sprain my knee. *headdesk*  Well, here are some of my recent manis:  Manhattan Emerald Green and Essence topcoat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P2 CosmeticsConfidential (the OPI Alcatraz dupe)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Manhattan My Magnolia with Color Club Beyond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P2 Cosmetics Seductive with CG 2030 sponged over it


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Lovely!  I like it better on you than I do on me!!!


  To be honest, I wasn't very keen on the colour on me either. Anyway, it's gone now (not the polish, just the mani) and I've just replaced it with CbL Gizmo which I do love on me. Pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Looks nice! I have not worn this one yet.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this one, too!
> ...


  Hi Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very artistic! Sorry to hear about your knee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


   So sorry about your knee Anneri...here's hoping for a speedy recovery
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Your manis are so beautiful


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Looks nice! I have not worn this one yet.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this one, too!
> ...


  Beautiful, especially the sand manis. I'm not a fan of plain sand/texture polishes but the kind of matte ones with more or less subtle glitter look so pretty and classy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Gute Besserung für Dein Knie!


  Well, I wanted to use China Glaze - Riveting for my Halloween mani but it hasn't arrived yet. I ordered it at the very beginning of October from an ebay seller based in the USA and the tracking stille says "dispatched to sort facility", that can't be right? I'm aware sometimes it takes up to 4 weeks for stuff to arrive from the US but usually it's only 10-14 days and even if this order takes so long, shouldn't the tracking have updated to "processed through sort facility" and "depart from sort facility" a long time ago? Hm.


----------



## MRV (Oct 31, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Is the base clear or a very sheer black? It looks blackish in bottle pics but the glitter might be deceiving. If it's clear I'd probably go for it if she restocks it again. Ha, I always seem to grill you about your manis/polishes, I just really like your taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww, thank you, rekhyt! Well, the base is actually neither. The glitter is black holo I think, but the mani (it is 2 layers by itself, no base) looks more blurplish than black (I think EP has a dark base in their pic). It is probably better as a TC (I will combine it with Beat It later) than on it's own. The base is not clear but filled with pink-purplish micro shimmer/glitter. Against a strong light the base looks transparent in my mani though.

  Are you sure the tracking works? If it's a letter, it's not working.


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely manis, Anneri! The sands especially. How do you like Beyond? I was trying to buy it, but for some reason this collection has been rather limited on eBay.
> 
> PS Do you still have living plants outside?
> 
> ...


  Thanks, MRV! No restock announced yet, so there's still time for me to make up my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah well, regarding shipping speed, I'm probably spoiled by Llarowe. Today I got my order that was sent last friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's super fast.

  I've got to say CbL turned into my favourite indie brand within weeks. Her colours and the quality of the polish are outstanding. Gunfighter and Twinkle, Twinkle.. look amazing in the bottles, can't wait to put these on.

  I used her deep black holo for my Halloween mani... it's not only a one-coater but also _*black *_black, not the charcoal kind  one usually gets with black holos.





  Happy Halloween! I hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I'm thinking of those golden and blue Orlys. How do you like them? Which Wing Dust did you get?
> 
> 
> Yes, I saw these last night. They look pretty nice. But
> ...


  Thankfully the weather has been better, no more storm so far. Let's hope it will stay that way.


  There are pics of the CG Spring and Summer collections:

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/10/china-glaze-city-flourish-collection-spring-2014.html

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/10/china-glaze-off-shore-collection-summer-2014.html

  Nothing exciting there for me. Only the nude from the spring one maybe.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 31, 2013)

There are pics of the CG Spring and Summer collections:

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/10/china-glaze-city-flourish-collection-spring-2014.html

http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/10/china-glaze-off-shore-collection-summer-2014.html

  Nothing exciting there for me. Only the nude from the spring one maybe.


  Loving the city flourish collection.

  Thanks Naynadine


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of haul photos


  Zoiks, I disappear for a couple of weeks and come back to some kitty p0rn.  Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the getting well wishes, everyone!  Yes indeed MRV, there're still living plants outside. Today in fact was the first day it was quite cold outside - I guess there'll be night frosts soon. But we had a nice warm autumn!  Rekhyt, danke! I just love your manis! I'm absolutely rubbish at stamping - any advice?  Here's my Halloween mani - Essie For the Twill of it with an additional bat!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Oh, I see  Didn't see the stars before.
> 
> 
> Thankfully the weather has been better, no more storm so far. Let's hope it will stay that way.
> ...


  Lovely Halloween mani!

  And here's a cute kitten just for fun:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2013)

I cannot wait for tomorrow! I want to order from INP and Harlow & Co (the new KBShimmer collection). I will probably blow my entire monthly budget just on them. I do have some stuff selling on eBay again, so it's not all bad, lol. I did also place an order with Rainbow Connection as they had a 13% off code just for today. But I don't care, I NEED more nail polish!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Right, I'm off to bed, night night everyone!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2013)

My Halloween mani!! Happy Halloween ladies!!  Maybelline Dotty  This is my first polish from the polka dot collection that ice use aside from  Clearly spotted. I need to use the others!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't hate it, I'm just relieved I don't love it as much as I thought I would since I skipped it. I'm sure I'd like it if I had it, but since I don't, I'm not that fussed.   Love your Halloween mani! Here's mine (nothing special, no stamping or anything extra, just CbL Gizmo).
> 
> Such great formula and a lovely finish, but sadly it did chip very quickly which I wasn't pleased about. I had a chip first thing in the morning, even though I only painted my nails last night, and then I'm sure the pumpkin carving didn't help either as now I have loads of chips. Poo.  I wish my Llarowe orders arrived that quickly, they used to be quite quick, but now it's a minimum of 2 weeks. They send them off to a lady in the UK who then sorts them and sends them to me, so they don't get destroyed by the Royal Mail. So it takes absolutely forever to arrive.   Nothing excites me, but thanks for the links, Naynadine!   Lovely Halloween mani!  And here's a cute kitten just for fun:


so cute!!   I wish I could order the new I love np colors but I can't :/ I have to wait lol  Are u gonna get all of them? Lol I like some of the KB shimmer colors too but I do t want more brands! :/ but ill prob cave eventually!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> This is my first polish from the polka dot collection that ice use aside from Clearly spotted. I need to use the others!!


  Reese's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those things taste like heaven. We don't have them here, too bad germans didn't get the memo yet that chocolate+peanut butter is the best taste combo since, I don't know... ever?!
  That polish is very halloween-ish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I love seeing all the Halloween manis.


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thanks for the getting well wishes, everyone!  Yes indeed MRV, there're still living plants outside. Today in fact was the first day it was quite cold outside - I guess there'll be night frosts soon. But we had a nice warm autumn!  Rekhyt, danke! I just love your manis! I'm absolutely rubbish at stamping - any advice?  Here's my Halloween mani - Essie For the Twill of it with an additional bat!


  Very cute! I love the bat . I had clicked to quote ur other mani pics but idk my phone is stupid sometimes! Sorry to hear about your knees hope it feels better soon. And this training you mention, is hat for a new job? I can't remember sorry!!  





rekhyt said:


> Thanks, MRV! No restock announced yet, so there's still time for me to make up my mind.    Ah well, regarding shipping speed, I'm probably spoiled by Llarowe. Today I got my order that was sent last friday. :shock:  That's super fast.  I've got to say CbL turned into my favourite indie brand within weeks. Her colours and the quality of the polish are outstanding. Gunfighter and Twinkle, Twinkle.. look amazing in the bottles, can't wait to put these on.  I used her deep black holo for my Halloween mani... it's not only a one-coater but also _*black*_ black, not the charcoal kind  one usually gets with black holos.
> 
> Happy Halloween! I hope everyone has a good time.


 I love CBL too top 3 for sure!  Which one is this that u used here? I only have beat it, and was convinced I didn't need another black holo. Pls enable me


----------



## Naughtyp (Oct 31, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Reese's   Those things taste like heaven. We don't have them here, too bad germans didn't get the memo yet that chocolate+peanut butter is the best taste combo since, I don't know... ever?! That polish is very halloween-ish. :nods:   I love seeing all the Halloween manis.


thank you lol. No Reese's ?! Try are one of my fave I got it from vending machine in the break room aT work , specifically for this picture lol.  I will be sure to enjoy it even more now that I know they aren't sold everywhere..  I also bought this polish just to wear for hallowee  lol . I'm At work and not even going out to celebrate but this is my way. And going home to a homemade pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Reese's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wut? no Reese's? That's nuts!

  I went down and grabbed the mail a few minutes ago and somebody must have put out more candy in the lobby(there was some out on monday too) and I grabbed another Reese's cup and a little bag of reese's pieces. Why not take two and be a pig... everyone else is probably getting into bed anyway LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> He is a gorgeous beautiful cat, inside and outside. Love him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Love that name! 



 How appropriate!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't hate it, I'm just relieved I don't love it as much as I thought I would since I skipped it. I'm sure I'd like it if I had it, but since I don't, I'm not that fussed.
> 
> 
> Love your Halloween mani! Here's mine (nothing special, no stamping or anything extra, just CbL Gizmo).
> ...


   Pretty mani!  I love this kitty...how cute!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> This is my first polish from the polka dot collection that ice use aside from Clearly spotted. I need to use the others!!


    Oh how fun Naughtyp!!!!  Did you wear WTC with this????


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 31, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!  Rekhyt, I LOVE your mani.  I wore your basic black with no embellishments---*I was busy altering Abby's costume*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, we want to see it!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 31, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Thank you! For the Twill of it looks great on you and the bat is cute.   I haven't tried stamping yet - I usually do stripes with striping tape, dots with dotting tools and the spiders and spiderwebs are water decals from Dashica: http://www.dashicabeautyshop.nl/c-987964/water-decals/ The HQ ones are perfect, they are transferred from the cardboard to the nail with water. Better than stickers and easier than stamping.   Oh, we want to see it!


  I see! I thought all your pretty spiders and spiderwebs were stamped. Never had decals before. So you like them, yeah?  And Med, I agree to what rekhyt said!!!  Naughty, it's not a training for a new job but something that should me make more qualified for a new job. Should being the operative word here, because it's boring as hell and absolute rubbish. But it's part of a programme so I have to attend. Sigh. I always have my mobile next to me that I can browse specktra! Much better lol.


----------



## MRV (Nov 1, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Reese's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have had my share of those trainings. I think they just take your time from looking for a job. Hope your're feeling better, Anneri!


  My last Halloween mani (here some people are actually going to celebrate this weekend, not last night):





  CG Bat My Eyes


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes, that's fast! I think mine (Llarowes) take about 2 weeks, too.
> 
> That's a fun mani! I have not worn any CbLs yet, but next week...
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani. I'm probably not going to be back in time for the first restock as we're going to a leisure pool this afternoon with the children. But the second restock should be at midnight for me (if I've worked it out correctly), which I can do no problem, I'm a night owl anyway.

  And the ILNP pre-sale should be 7 pm which is fine by me again. So excited now!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 1, 2013)

The Jewel Heist collection from Deborah Lippmann is finally available in the Netherlands! I got Rolling In The Deep and Va Va Voom. RITD is just the most beautiful deep blue purple colour ever I love love love it! Va Va Voom will be a perfect match to layer over it to make it nice and glittery for the holidays. I'm going to try them ASAP. I also bought 5 polishes from the OPI Mariah Carey collection on ebay, All I Want For Christmas Is OPI, Wonderous Star, All Sparkly And Gold, Kiss Me At Midnight and Baby Please Come Home. I can't wait for those to arrive. I saw them today in store, but decided to buy on ebay, because OPI is so expensive here. I'm excited for the holidays already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The bat kitty looks so cute btw!


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote:


Naynadine said:


> Reese's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Surely you can Lindt balls in peanut butter. Those things are approx 1,000,000cal per ball but worth every single one... ie http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/221264203335?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=94


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 1, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Thanks, MRV! No restock announced yet, so there's still time for me to make up my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  this is too cute!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 1, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Quote:
> 
> Surely you can Lindt balls in peanut butter. Those things are approx 1,000,000cal per ball but worth every single one... ie http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/like/221264203335?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&lpid=94


  Oh, I have never seen those. I need to check if we have them here. I love Lindt.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 1, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Have you ladies seen the sneak peek pics of the Chanel Spring polishes? I might get the dark one and maybe the nude.
> Oh no, sorry you can't eat them anymore.
> I only tried them like years ago, there was a ''American Week'' in a store, so they had some things we usually don't have here, like Reese's, Twizzlers (?), marshmallow fluff etc and I shopped like crazy. Haven't seen them ever since. At least we have Oreos since a couple of years.
> 
> ...


I just saw them on the purse forum. I'll be getting the dark for sure. I'll wait for swatches on the others.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had a really busy week, im so behind! I see tons of gorgeous manis, drooling! I ll post mine later today. Oh and i ordered my first ipad, so im broke and gonna have to be way more selective in choosing nail polish, that being said, i need those ilnp polishes!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I had a really busy week, im so behind! I see tons of gorgeous manis, drooling! I ll post mine later today. Oh and i ordered my first ipad, so im broke and gonna have to be way more selective in choosing nail polish, that being said, i need those ilnp polishes!


  Did you get the new Ipad Air? I'm also thinking about buying my first tablet and I'm eyeing the Ipad Air. I'm trying to buy less makeup and nail polish too (of course buying 7 polishes today didn't really help). I do think it helps when I need to save up for something else that I really want.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Did you get the new Ipad Air? I'm also thinking about buying my first tablet and I'm eyeing the Ipad Air. I'm trying to buy less makeup and nail polish too (of course buying 7 polishes today didn't really help). I do think it helps when I need to save up for something else that I really want.


 Yep, i bought the ipad air! I've been wanting an ipad since forever but the price put me off, but i decided to be practical and invest in it by cutting down on makeup and polishes for the next few months. I also thought about waiting for the next one to see if its better but i realized it would be better every year and i would be waiting forever. You should totally pull the trigger!


----------



## rekhyt (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely mani. I'm probably not going to be back in time for the first restock as we're going to a leisure pool this afternoon with the children. *But the second restock should be at midnight for me (if I've worked it out correctly),* which I can do no problem, I'm a night owl anyway.
> 
> And the ILNP pre-sale should be 7 pm which is fine by me again. So excited now!


  You might want to check, because I think Harlow's 7pm restock is at midnight for me and the UK is one hour behind CET? Did I get that correctly or did the recent Daylight saving clock shenanigans mess everything up for a couple of days? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always use this website for checking: http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/na/edt.html


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Kudos to the ladies who can stamp, I'd be too clumsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think the noon restock went up at 4 pm, so you are right, the 7 pm one should be at 11 pm UK time. Most of the things I wanted were sold out by 6 pm, but hopefully if I'm right there I will catch them.

  There's a queue on the ILNP website for the pre-sale, been waiting for 13 minutes now. Ugh.


----------



## rekhyt (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I think the noon restock went up at 4 pm, so you are right, the 7 pm one should be at 11 pm UK time. Most of the things I wanted were sold out by 6 pm, but hopefully if I'm right there I will catch them.
> 
> There's a queue on the ILNP website for the pre-sale, been waiting for 13 minutes now. Ugh.


  Keeping my fingers crossed for you to get the ones you want!


  Just placed my pre-order at ILNP's, the queue certainly beats the "grab and run and break the website while you're at it" tactic of other restocks, I like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you to get the ones you want!
> 
> 
> Just placed my pre-order at ILNP's, the queue certainly beats the "grab and run and break the website while you're at it" tactic of other restocks, I like it.


  Thanks. Yes, I thought it worked well. I registered for the text and as soon as I got it, I went straight to the website, placed all my wishlist items in the basket, checked out, and done. Brilliant!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 1, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for you to get the ones you want!   Just placed my pre-order at ILNP's, the queue certainly beats the "grab and run and break the website while you're at it" tactic of other restocks, I like it.


 Now if only llarowe would do that too! I only bought three as im broke, i ll eventually get the rest. What did u get?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Now if only llarowe would do that too! I only bought three as im broke, i ll eventually get the rest. What did u get?


  I got these:


ItemSkuQtySubtotal*My Little Glacier (H)*ILNP-HMYLILGL1$11.50*Cygnus Loop (H)*ILNP-HCYNGLOP1$11.50*Sweet Serenade*ILNP-SWTSRNDE1$11.50*Indie Go*ILNP-INDIEGO11$9.00*Birefringence (H)*ILNP-HBIREFR1$11.50*Washing Ashore*ILNP-WSHNGASH1$11.50*Mutagen (H)*ILNP-HMUTAGEN1$11.50*Neutron Starlette*ILNP-NTRNSTRL1$10.00*Green Goblin*ILNP-GRNGBLIN1$10.00*Northern Lights*ILNP-NRTHLIGH1$10.00Subtotal$108.00 
 
  Eek! There's about 15 KBShimmers I want as well.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got these:
> ItemSkuQtySubtotal*My Little Glacier (H)*ILNP-HMYLILGL1$11.50*Cygnus Loop (H)*ILNP-HCYNGLOP1$11.50*Sweet Serenade*ILNP-SWTSRNDE1$11.50*Indie Go*ILNP-INDIEGO11$9.00*Birefringence (H)*ILNP-HBIREFR1$11.50*Washing Ashore*ILNP-WSHNGASH1$11.50*Mutagen (H)*ILNP-HMUTAGEN1$11.50*Neutron Starlette*ILNP-NTRNSTRL1$10.00*Green Goblin*ILNP-GRNGBLIN1$10.00*Northern Lights*ILNP-NRTHLIGH1$10.00Subtotal$108.00 
> Eek! There's about 15 KBShimmers I want as well. :thud:


 Wow! Im jealous! I only ordered mutagen (h), my little glacier(h) and washing ashore. I already have birefringence and cygnus loop, im not sure if its worth getting the holo version as well hmm...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Wow! Im jealous! I only ordered mutagen (h), my little glacier(h) and washing ashore. I already have birefringence and cygnus loop, im not sure if its worth getting the holo version as well hmm...


  I have just painted my nails with Birefringence and I am so impressed! It is gorgeous! Now I can't wait for the holo version.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have just painted my nails with Birefringence and I am so impressed! It is gorgeous! Now I can't wait for the holo version.


 Oh yes! I love birefringence, let me know what you think when u get the holo ones, maybe i should start saving for my next few soon!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice haul Anitacska! 

  I ordered too, but not so many - 

*Birefringence (H)*ILNP-HBIREFR  *Mutagen (H)*ILNP-HMUTAGEN  *Molly*ILNP-MOLLY213  *Grape Alicious*ILNP-GRAPALIC 
 
  And I just got a bunch of Lacquer Lust polishes last week as well as the EPs before that. Must post some haul and mani pics sometime soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2013)

I've just placed an order with Harlow & Co, but missed out on the snow flake glitters (the blue and purple ones). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully there'll be another restock for these in the near future. Did anyone order anything? I still managed to grab 12 polishes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've just placed an order with Harlow & Co, but missed out on the snow flake glitters (the blue and purple ones).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I ordered during the noon stocking, I got Snow Flaking Way, Snow Much Fun & Strung Out


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 1, 2013)

Score for you ladies!! I want 3 of the new i love np but I can't get them right now ;(  I want : Admire Me, my little glacier (h) and washed ashore.   I also want some of the Edm tommotiw from llarowe and the new hare polishes. Too bad I'm broke as funk and owe my man the newest Battlefield 4 video game....no polish money for me ;( oh well I will have some goodies on the way soon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got these:
> 
> 
> ItemSkuQtySubtotal*My Little Glacier (H)*ILNP-HMYLILGL1$11.50*Cygnus Loop (H)*ILNP-HCYNGLOP1$11.50*Sweet Serenade*ILNP-SWTSRNDE1$11.50*Indie Go*ILNP-INDIEGO11$9.00*Birefringence (H)*ILNP-HBIREFR1$11.50*Washing Ashore*ILNP-WSHNGASH1$11.50*Mutagen (H)*ILNP-HMUTAGEN1$11.50*Neutron Starlette*ILNP-NTRNSTRL1$10.00*Green Goblin*ILNP-GRNGBLIN1$10.00*Northern Lights*ILNP-NRTHLIGH1$10.00Subtotal$108.00 
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 1, 2013)

Med I did not wear WTC yesterday I totally should have! I even thought of it before it was delivered  and then I totally forgot lol


----------



## liba (Nov 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I got these:
> 
> 
> ItemSkuQtySubtotal*My Little Glacier (H)*ILNP-HMYLILGL1$11.50*Cygnus Loop (H)*ILNP-HCYNGLOP1$11.50*Sweet Serenade*ILNP-SWTSRNDE1$11.50*Indie Go*ILNP-INDIEGO11$9.00*Birefringence (H)*ILNP-HBIREFR1$11.50*Washing Ashore*ILNP-WSHNGASH1$11.50*Mutagen (H)*ILNP-HMUTAGEN1$11.50*Neutron Starlette*ILNP-NTRNSTRL1$10.00*Green Goblin*ILNP-GRNGBLIN1$10.00*Northern Lights*ILNP-NRTHLIGH1$10.00Subtotal$108.00 
> ...


  I placed a big 'ole pre-order with them today too, since I was so impressed with the Multichromes:


*Grape Alicious*ILNP-GRAPALIC1$9.00*My Little Glacier (H)*ILNP-HMYLILGL1$11.50*Washing Ashore*ILNP-WSHNGASH1$11.50*Purgatory*ILNP-PURGTORY1$9.00*Sweet Serenade*ILNP-SWTSRNDE1$11.50*Indie Go*ILNP-INDIEGO11$9.00*Contraband*ILNP-CONTRABD1$9.00*A.C. Slater*ILNP-ACSLATER1$9.00*Cygnus Loop (H)*ILNP-HCYNGLOP1$11.50*Bottle Service*ILNP-BTLSERVC1$9.00 
 
  I decided not to get Birefringeance in holo, because there's already so much going on with it. Cygnus Loop tends to display a single color at a time on me, depending on the angle, so I figured holo would be a nice touch with that. I didn't have My Little Glacier yet, so figured holo can't hurt! I'm particularly excited for Purgatory, Indie Go and Bottle Service.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 2, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Yep, i bought the ipad air! I've been wanting an ipad since forever but the price put me off, but i decided to be practical and invest in it by cutting down on makeup and polishes for the next few months. I also thought about waiting for the next one to see if its better but i realized it would be better every year and i would be waiting forever. You should totally pull the trigger!


  Cool! Yes the price is a downside, but I figured it's smarter to buy the newest and one of the best tablets that's on the market and then I can use it for years instead of getting a cheaper one that I will want to replace sooner. Lol on the waiting for a better one, indeed there will always be something new coming out and something that's probably better and I wouldn't want to wait forever, I'm way to impatient for that


----------



## rekhyt (Nov 2, 2013)

I got the 3 Rich Effect ones from ILNP's preorder as well as the 2 new duochromes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There will be a preorder for Colors by Llarowe around Nov 20th. She'll launch the Twinkle series and the christmas collection. I CAN'T WAIT. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only hope she'll have an open preorder, not a limited one, ah well. I wish she'd be as good at organising as she is at creating nail polish. It's all a bit chaotic... Today Emily de Molly will be restocked, I'll try for Hardware and Turbulence. The Dear Rus brand looks interesting but I'll wait for swatches first.


----------



## MRV (Nov 2, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> I got the 3 Rich Effect ones from ILNP's preorder as well as the 2 new duochromes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats! And to everyone who got something from ILNP or Harlow. BTW - what was that ILNP queue all about? I did not have any!

  Oh no, that is going to compete with the upcoming Hares! My budget is almost up.

  Girls! *Hare is going to restock* one new polish and 3 flakie TCs (only) today - BUT there's going to be a new collection in a few weeks!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! I stayed up late last night, almost until the 2nd restock, but then just went to bed because I was feeling :headbang:  (you know men  ).   Nice that you got those DLs! They are lovely, the blue one I used under EdM Oceanic Forces. OPI is also expensive here, better to order from eBay.   Oh, thanks, Honey!  Do you mean Hare Supernova Springs or CbL GIzzards & Lizards?   It's ok, at least I can eat nuts, they are good for you hair and skin. Hope you can find some though!   Are there pics somewhere?  Oh, that's nice! I actually received an add for it yesterday, and though that maybe I should save up for it, too. It would be a great BD gift in April.   It's awesome!   Unfortunately almost everything I wanted was still available today! Yet I had to do some selective decisions. From ILNP I got
> [h=3]Washing Ashore[/h]  ILNP-WSHNGASH$11.50   Ordered: *1* $11.50    [h=3]A.C. Slater[/h]  ILNP-ACSLATER$9.00   Ordered: *1* $9.00    [h=3]Admire Me[/h]  ILNP-ADMIREME$9.00   Ordered: *1* $9.00    [h=3]Sweet Serenade[/h]  ILNP-SWTSRNDE$11.50   Ordered: *1* $11.50    [h=3]Purgatory[/h]  ILNP-PURGTORY$9.00   Ordered: *1* $9.00
> + the freebie! I did not order the ultra holos as I was not sure if they'd be that different from the regular ultras. I'll wait for comparison pics, and maybe get them later.   But from Harlow I got the chrome holos and a few others to make up the free shipping:
> 
> ...


 llarowe posted that she hid the Edms that are not being restocked this time. They are still on my wishlist and I will actually be able to order two if I am lucky enough. I want jealousy makes you nasty and head over heels. If I don't manage to get them ill get the new purple hare and one of the flakie topcoats. nd if I miss out on those I will just wait I hope the new collection is a Christmas one!! Hares are my fav for glitters,  I am waiting for a comparison of the I love np multi chrome holos and the k. B shimmer ones.  I feel like I have most of the enchNted ones and those are my fav so I don't know if I need any of these. Even tho they look amazing and I wish I could afford all of them but I can't :/ I do have some more EP on the way tho, courtesy of CC!! Thanks to her Ninja skills I have 5 on their way to me soon! I feel like I can finally stop obsessing now but nothing is exciting me (I still have a list of like 100 tho! Lol)


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2013)

Round 1 of llarowe restock was unsuccessful ;/


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2013)

Alrighty! I got 1 out of 2 and it was te one u wanted most ( jealousy makes u nasty) so I'm happy. I'm very tempted to order one of those Anna Sui Minnie Mouse polishes but I haven't seen any pics yet


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 2, 2013)

Ok I got the other one I wanted too  I was thisclose to ordering something  from sephora but I decided to check one more time, I got head over heels!  Where is everyone lol


----------



## rekhyt (Nov 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Where is everyone lol


  Ha, I just saw Head over Heels available and was thinking of you! Glad you were able to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I managed to get everything I wanted at the very first try. Hardware, Turbulence, Blue Prediciton, Monet's Garden, Dark Depths and River Market from Contrary Polish... now no more polish buys until the CbL restock. (We'll see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, I've managed to get most things I wanted at the second restock, but I still really want Belissima, so will keep an eye out for the next restock. They seem to be happening every 2 hours or so. I might also order the November Box Indeed while I'm at it to save on shipping.

  Edit: I was wrong, it happened again. And I've managed to score everything I wanted! Yay!


----------



## MRV (Nov 2, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Ha, I just saw Head over Heels available and was thinking of you! Glad you were able to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I managed to get everything the first time, too. The site was a bit slow but I could have gotten even more as I jumped on them right away. I got Bellissima, Blue Prediction, Hardware, Chasing Rainbows, and Ground Control.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2013)

rekhyt said:


> Thank you! For the Twill of it looks great on you and the bat is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I did take pics and I tried posting them but the browser on my iMAC has been acting up ever since I did a software update.  Safari quits simultaneously---usually right in 
   the middle of something that I'm transacting, like a multi-quote or uploading photos.  I became frustrated and gave up trying.  I will try again soon.  Abby was a butterfly 
   and I couldn't keep a straight face seeing this 3lb 12oz dog with these huge butterfly wings on her back!

   ETA:  Abby in Costume


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> This has got to be my favorite mani you've ever posted!!
> 
> gorgeous! I know how scary hurricanes are, we get them here a lot. I hope you and your family were safe!
> 
> ...


    Whoa HOB...that's not cool about your nails.  I hope they return to their original healthy state really soon...I miss your amazing manis!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm here, too! That's a nice polish, I've got it already.
> 
> 
> I managed to get everything the first time, too. The site was a bit slow but I could have gotten even more as I jumped on them right away. I got Bellissima, Blue Prediction, Hardware, Chasing Rainbows, and Ground Control.


  Cool! I got all the Forces (Cosmic, Oceanic, Dark), Chasing Rainbows, Jealousy Makes You Nasty, Hardware, Inner Peace, Head Over Heals, Blue Prediction, Belissima, Dark Crystal, High Distinction and the November Box Indeed. Phew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just as well I have some items selling on eBay to pay for this lot and my other nail polish orders this week!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> *Thanks, Anitacska! I stayed up late last night, almost until the 2nd restock, but then just went to bed because I was feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  When I feel like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I tend to shop. That's not good either. Have you received the package yet? Hope you get it fine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats to all of you NPAs on scoring the NP that you want.  I'm having fun reading about your adventures but I'm not quite ready to join the party.  Way too stressful.  After all, I am looking after a little 9-mth old who just gets into everything!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Med I did not wear WTC yesterday I totally should have! I even thought of it before it was delivered and then I totally forgot lol


 Classic case of PO---Product Overload!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Congrats to all of you NPAs on scoring the NP that you want.  I'm having fun reading about your adventures but I'm not quite ready to join the party.  Way too stressful.  After all, I am looking after a little 9-mth old who just gets into everything!!!


  She is so cute!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I received my eBay order of 4 Orly polishes this morning, they're mostly from the Surreal collection, but I also got Fight On which is from the new breast cancer awareness collection. It's really pretty!





  Finally, here are some pictures of Birefringence. It's so amazing, but the pictures don't do it justice, it's 10 times more gorgeous in real life.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> She is so cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  I picked up Contrary Polish 'the Boulevard' from the llarowe restock.


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 3, 2013)

Does anyone like Darling Diva? She has 25% off at the moment with code CLEANHOUSE...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Does anyone like Darling Diva? She has 25% off at the moment with code CLEANHOUSE...


  Thanks for this, I must have missed it on Facebook. I love Darling Diva, but I have pretty much all the polishes I really wanted and I've spent so much on polishes in the last 2 days, I'd best not indulge. She did say on FB that she has some new colours coming soon, so I will wait for those instead. But if anyone's interested in Space Beetle, grab it now, she's hinted that it might be discontinued soon!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh no! Darling Diva doesn't ship to the UK!!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Scrap that, it was just Destiny that cannot be shipped!!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yahoo! I just ordered Serendipity, DMSR, and Wild Child! Super excited!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> Oh no! Darling Diva doesn't ship to the UK!!


  Yes, she does!


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, she does!


  I got some! Just one particular polish was unable to be shipped here! So, I just picked another!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> I got some! Just one particular polish was unable to be shipped here! So, I just picked another!!


  Yes, sorry, I only saw that after I replied and my phone is slow, so couldn't be bothered to go back and edit.  Wonder why that particular polish can't be shipped here? :\


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, sorry, I only saw that after I replied and my phone is slow, so couldn't be bothered to go back and edit.  Wonder why that particular polish can't be shipped here? :\


  I was wondering that, maybe it's particularly flammable and more of an air safety risk?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2013)

raych1984 said:


> I was wondering that, maybe it's particularly flammable and more of an air safety risk?


  Did you order from the Etsy shop? I've just checked and it doesn't say it can't be sent to the UK.


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order from the Etsy shop? I've just checked and it doesn't say it can't be sent to the UK. :huh:


  I ordered it from the big cartel store- I may try from Etsy now


----------



## MRV (Nov 3, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Does anyone like Darling Diva? She has 25% off at the moment with code CLEANHOUSE...


  I have mixed feelings. There are issues with some shades. I bought Bubble Time, then got a replacement for it because the base was wrong (blue not white as it should be), now I see the white base has turned yellowish.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I don't have Dark Forces yet but might pick that one up later. I made an EdM wish list today, although I already have the must haves.
> 
> 
> Well, I did order 17 + 1 polishes yesterday!
> ...


  Hope it got out of the UK fine.

  I've never had any problems with DD polishes, maybe that was just a bad batch. I'm really excited about the new shades.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried Lynnderella polishes? I know they're really hyped up and really expensive (£20 a bottle from Norway Nails), but there will be 25% off all Lynnderella polishes from Tuesday and I'm thinking of ordering a few. Just too afraid to start a new obsession...


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 3, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone tried Lynnderella polishes? I know they're really hyped up and really expensive (£20 a bottle from Norway Nails), but there will be 25% off all Lynnderella polishes from Tuesday and I'm thinking of ordering a few. Just too afraid to start a new obsession...


 I have seen pics and I think some are pretty and I like the names. I would try at least one with 25% off... I don't get the hype but I guess I just don't like chunky glitter that much. I prefer smaller glitters.


----------



## MRV (Nov 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone tried Lynnderella polishes? I know they're really hyped up and really expensive (£20 a bottle from Norway Nails), but there will be 25% off all Lynnderella polishes from Tuesday and I'm thinking of ordering a few. Just too afraid to start a new obsession...


  Nope. I just know they're famous for something (glitter mixes?) and they don't ship outside the US. Do they make other than glitter TCs? I'm not so crazy about those.

  A new mani: CbL Dirty Diana + an accent with DP That's So Fetch (does not really show up here)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I have seen pics and I think some are pretty and I like the names. I would try at least one with 25% off... I don't get the hype but I guess I just don't like chunky glitter that much. I prefer smaller glitters.


  I've ordered 3 plus a twinset, at 25% off it was too good to miss. But to be honest, I don't think they're are THAT special, some of the polishes just look like somebody chucked a ton of glitter in the bottle without much consideration. I don't know. They're just too busy. The ones I've picked are well coordinated, but the rest a bit meh. Certainly don't see what the huge hype is about.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nope. I just know they're famous for something (glitter mixes?) and they don't ship outside the US. Do they make other than glitter TCs? I'm not so crazy about those.
> 
> A new mani: CbL Dirty Diana + an accent with DP That's So Fetch (does not really show up here)


  Love this mani! No, Lynnderella is mostly just glitter and lots of it. I like glitter, but yeah, just don't get what the big hype is about. Since I got 25% off and free delivery, it was worth ordering, just out of curiousity really.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2013)

The code is LYNNDERELLA25 and it's live this week. I believe it's European customers only though.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 4, 2013)

MRV, totally love your mani!!!  Ladies, I need your help. My wedding is this Saturday and while I wanted to get Crowstoes Milquetoast I didn't manage to. So I've to manage with my stash ( ... Lol ...) and came up with the following combos. Any opinions?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The first one above is Essence Ice Ice Baby topped with Opi Lights of the Emerald City. I first thought it looked very weird, then it kind of grew on me.   Second one I made myself.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  This Saturday? How exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the polish you've made, but I prefer the first one for the wedding mani. Just my opinion though.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  Love the second one. Good job on that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


>






OMG OMG OMG!  It's here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So completely happy for you Anneri!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and about the polish...I love the first one, Essie & OPI!


----------



## MRV (Nov 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Love this mani! No, Lynnderella is mostly just glitter and lots of it. I like glitter, but yeah, just don't get what the big hype is about. Since I got 25% off and free delivery, it was worth ordering, just out of curiousity really.
> 
> Thanks, Anitacska! Do let us know how they are once you receive them.
> 
> ...


  Thank you, Anneri! This Saturday? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​Time flies! I would suggest the first one for your wedding, although the franken is a lovely one, too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  I love jellies and Lights of Emerald City so I'm going to have to go with the first one!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm wearing Darling Diva We Will Rock You today, it's a really nice multichrome holo, very similar to the EP polishes. Not sure exactly which one though, I can't keep track. But it's certainly a good alternative. 





















  In other news, my Rainbow Connection order and also my Harlow & Co. Femme Fatale order have arrived today.


----------



## jebogewf (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey, has everyone seen this post from Ji of Rescue Beauty Lounge!!!

  http://blog.rescuebeauty.com/rbl/iwantmyrblhaul50off/

  If she gets 5,000 Instagram followers, she'll have another 50% off sale. She's almost at 3,000 right now. I have almost every color--so I don't really need any, but I know lots of other people do.


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  I'll go against the crowd and say I love your franken the most!


----------



## Honi (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello ladies! I have maaany manis to show you 




  Make Up Store - Erik




  Isadora - Angel Wings (Probably more meant for layering)




  Maybelline Colorama - Shooting Stars (Polka Dots collection LE)




  Isadora - Black Amethyst

  Also, are any of you good at decorating rooms and good at furniture choices and such? We moved into our house a few months ago and I am starting to renovate our top floor, I have an Ikea Malm table and a dresser (Also Malm) in a brown/black but I need new storage so I was wondering what would go with it when it comes to both new storage and wall color. The picture below is a very old one but the furniture is still the same (Just a lot les cluttered). I was thinking of getting a 8 "hole" room divider in black-brown (like this but a little bit darker) http://cdn1.cdnme.se/605851/7-3/3187145480_9b3739ab1a_52793782ddf2b327e39a0f72.jpg and get white drawers in it but I am afraid my entire room will become brown and boring, I was thinking of pairing it with a tiffany blue or mint color to go with the dark color and then use a light grey on the walls but I am SOOO stuck. Please help me my np addicts.. If you want to see the actual makeup space I have to work with I have a little video here: http://youtu.be/MO02wy_55zI?t=18s


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 5, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  That's so exciting! I like the first one better


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> *Just wondering, has anyone heard from kimibos?*
> 
> That's so exciting! I like the first one better


  Yes, she's messaged me. She won't be around for a while. She's okay, just has some personal matters to attend. I'm sure she'll be back as soon as she can.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm wearing Darling Diva We Will Rock You today, it's a really nice multichrome holo, very similar to the EP polishes. Not sure exactly which one though, I can't keep track. But it's certainly a good alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  Beautiful manis and NP.  I just love looking at all of this loveliness!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> Hello ladies! I have maaany manis to show you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Honi I love your manis...especially the blue--it's gorgeous.  As for your space---I wish I had some magical formula or insights to offer.  I'll be doing this as well soon and I'm enlisting the expertise of a designer because I don't trust that I have the ability to make the best use of my space.  I think you're off to a great start.  I love the dark finish on your furnishings.  Perhaps a second unit like the standing one in the photo---you could put it on the other side of your vanity.  Since your finishes are dark you could keep your walls and accessories light.  Do you apply your makeup while sitting?  I prefer standing so I'll probably opt for an island instead of a vanity.  Again I wish I had more to offer.  Oh, one more thing---if you don't want another unit on the other side of your vanity perhaps you'd prefer a wall unit or shelves. There are many talented folks on this thread---hopefully they'll chime in with an idea or two.  Good luck Honi.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> That's so exciting! I like the first one better


----------



## Honi (Nov 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you all for your input! I'm still undecided lol so I'm going to bring both with me. I'll be hauling around an unholy amount of makeup anyway, so a few nps won't hurt. Yes, it's indeed this Saturday. But just a very small affair - city hall wedding, then Lunch with the families and witnesses, and that's it. Lunch will be at a wonderful hotel where we booked a room and their wedding offer with it - some spa treatments next to the usual rose petals and champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://cdn1.cdnme.se/605851/7-3/3187145480_9b3739ab1a_52793782ddf2b327e39a0f72.jpg this should Work! Im wondering if i should just keep the walls White and focus on accent colors.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> http://cdn1.cdnme.se/605851/7-3/3187145480_9b3739ab1a_52793782ddf2b327e39a0f72.jpg this should Work! Im wondering if i should just keep the walls White and focus on accent colors.


Oh I love this! Very good choice. What I like a lot with dark furniture are white orchids. Don't know if you want flowers, but I think orchids especially make dark furniture very feminine and they are very easy to keep. Still like your first thought of tiffany blue to lighten things up a bit.


----------



## Honi (Nov 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Oh I love this! Very good choice. What I like a lot with dark furniture are white orchids. Don't know if you want flowers, but I think orchids especially make dark furniture very feminine and they are very easy to keep. Still like your first thought of tiffany blue to lighten things up a bit.


  Ohh i like that! This room is offlimits for my kitties so i wouldt have issues with them eating the orchids eitherb(tried that once haha).. good idea!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you all for your input! I'm still undecided lol so I'm going to bring both with me. I'll be hauling around an unholy amount of makeup anyway, so a few nps won't hurt. Yes, it's indeed this Saturday. But just a very small affair - city hall wedding, then Lunch with the families and witnesses, and that's it. Lunch will be at a wonderful hotel where we booked a room and their wedding offer with it - some spa treatments next to the usual rose petals and champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was shaking like a leaf before our wedding, not because i was unsure, it was just a big occasion. You'll be fine though. And your hotel stay sounds fab. xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2013)

Is anyone planning on getting anything from the Crowstoes restock at Llarowe? I'm aiming for  4 of the new shades, but also considering getting Black Widow. Do I need another black holo? It does look amazing though...


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you all for your input! I'm still undecided lol so I'm going to bring both with me. I'll be hauling around an unholy amount of makeup anyway, so a few nps won't hurt. Yes, it's indeed this Saturday. But just a very small affair - city hall wedding, then Lunch with the families and witnesses, and that's it. Lunch will be at a wonderful hotel where we booked a room and their wedding offer with it - some spa treatments next to the usual rose petals and champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  How exciting!!! I love intimate weddings. I can't wait to hear about which color you decide on.


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> I have quite a few of them and they are ok. Some are really pretty and others are just a bunch of glitter. They are fun especially for layering but I hardly reach for them anymore.
> 
> 
> So pretty! And I love the accent nail.


  Thanks, Honey!


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2013)

Haul pics: FFs and Mr Burgundy, curtesy of Anitacska!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Essie Encrusted Treasures


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2013)

MRV said:


>


  Nice! Which FFs did you get? That light blue one looks lovely!

  I missed the first Crowstoes restock by 30 minutes and have been checking since, but there hasn't been another one. I have let 3 carts expire because Indian Summer is constantly out of stock. Surely there's got to be another restock soon, it's been nearly 3 hours!!! Argh!


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! Which FFs did you get? That light blue one looks lovely!
> 
> I missed the first Crowstoes restock by 30 minutes and have been checking since, but there hasn't been another one. I have let 3 carts expire because Indian Summer is constantly out of stock. Surely there's got to be another restock soon, it's been nearly 3 hours!!! Argh!


  They are Tree Disguise Kit (Christmas), Abuse the Ooze (Halloween), Snowy Bramble (Christmas), Twilight Meteorite,
  Witchful Thinking (Halloween), Mercury Rain, Dreamer's Potion.

  Ugh, that can be so frustrating.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you all for your input! I'm still undecided lol so I'm going to bring both with me. I'll be hauling around an unholy amount of makeup anyway, so a few nps won't hurt. Yes, it's indeed this Saturday. But just a very small affair - city hall wedding, then Lunch with the families and witnesses, and that's it. Lunch will be at a wonderful hotel where we booked a room and their wedding offer with it - some spa treatments next to the usual rose petals and champagne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Anneri, I love the way you're doing your marriage.....intimate and meaningful, and w/o the drama that huge affairs tend to have.  A little nervousness is normal. I hope
  your day is absolutely beautiful !!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

MRV said:


>


  Just gorgeous MRV!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> They are Tree Disguise Kit (Christmas), Abuse the Ooze (Halloween), Snowy Bramble (Christmas), Twilight Meteorite,
> Witchful Thinking (Halloween), Mercury Rain, Dreamer's Potion.
> 
> Ugh, that can be so frustrating.


  Argh! And I missed it again!!! Still hoping Indian Summer might fall out of someone's basket, but getting really annoyed now. 

  Where did you order the FFs from?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2013)

This is my current mani, Sinful Colors Under 18 with L'Oreal Sequin Explosion on top. It would make a nice Christmas mani. It's very pretty.





  Oh and no picture, but I received Guerlain Sulfurous nail polish and the ultra violet topcoat today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Argh! And I missed it again!!! Still hoping Indian Summer might fall out of someone's basket, but getting really annoyed now.
> 
> Where did you order the FFs from?


  *cough*it's-up-right-now*cough*


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2013)

Also- had to switch to my phone- my KB Shimmers arrived yesterday!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 6, 2013)

Haul spam!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello all!

  Been busy with work, took quite a bit to catch up on the thread. In the end I skimmed the pictures, great manis!

  I did have time to participate in the Nail Polish Canada Emily de Molly restock. Thank goodness the other site was restocking on Saturday too. I managed to snag all my lemmings, 6 polishes and a zoya to boot!

  I got:

  Emily de Molly:
  Pyrite (Put that on just now, will try to get a picture tomorrow)
  Cosmic Forces
  Fashion Victim
  Black Forest
  Dark Depths
  Blue Prediction (new)

  Zoya: Payton

  I am keeping an eye out for the Enchanted restock, was very sad to hear they are not getting Hot Chocolate in.

After that, if I can behave until the new year will place an order for some BkShimmers from Harllowe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is my current mani, Sinful Colors Under 18 with L'Oreal Sequin Explosion on top. It would make a nice Christmas mani. It's very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Now this is a real party on your nails Anitacska!!!  I immediately thought Christmas...so pretty


----------



## MRV (Nov 7, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Been busy with work, took quite a bit to catch up on the thread. In the end I skimmed the pictures, great manis!
> 
> ...


  Nice haul! How do you like Pyrite? I might get it at some point.







 Enchanted restock? Which Enchanted restock are you referring to?

  ---
  Are we getting adds now?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Med!
> 
> 
> Oh no, did you manage to get it at the end?
> ...


  Haha that's what I was thinking and seriously her only 3 posts are all adds! I love your mani, it's such a beautiful green colour! I love the other mani's too, but it's too much to quote. I'm not posting as much anymore as I did in the past, so it might seem like I'm not reading, but I do! I love seeing the manis and the haul pics too.
  Ow and after I got the 2 Deborah Lippmann polishes and the 5 OPI Mariah Carey's I also got another Mariah polish, the Pure Top Coat, and two OPI DS polishes in Pewter and Lapis (my first OPI DS polishes!). I ordered them on Ebay yesterday, so it'll take some time until I can try them, but I order the 5 Mariah's on November 1st and according to tracking they already arrived the 5th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm staying with my parents and let it ship to my dorm, so I can't check it yet but that would be the fastest ever! Maybe the others will arrive fast too.
  I've already worn the DL polishes and I'm in love with them! My bf thought the combination was beautiful as well. It's Rolling In The Deep with Va Va Voom on top.



  Sorry for the chip on the middle finger. I've had this polish on since I believe saturday and I think it hold up quite well for 5 days including some cleaning.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


>


   Wow Naughtyp!  Very nice haul!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha that's what I was thinking and seriously her only 3 posts are all adds! I love your mani, it's such a beautiful green colour! I love the other mani's too, but it's too much to quote. I'm not posting as much anymore as I did in the past, so it might seem like I'm not reading, but I do! I love seeing the manis and the haul pics too.
> Ow and after I got the 2 Deborah Lippmann polishes and the 5 OPI Mariah Carey's I also got another Mariah polish, the Pure Top Coat, and two OPI DS polishes in Pewter and Lapis (my first OPI DS polishes!). I ordered them on Ebay yesterday, so it'll take some time until I can try them, but I order the 5 Mariah's on November 1st and according to tracking they already arrived the 5th
> 
> 
> ...


   Gorgeous mani PDF, and excellent wear-time.  I'm lucky if I get two-three days wear out of anything!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Haha that's what I was thinking and seriously her only 3 posts are all adds! I love your mani, it's such a beautiful green colour! I love the other mani's too, but it's too much to quote. I'm not posting as much anymore as I did in the past, so it might seem like I'm not reading, but I do! I love seeing the manis and the haul pics too.
> Ow and after I got the 2 Deborah Lippmann polishes and the 5 OPI Mariah Carey's I also got another Mariah polish, the Pure Top Coat, and two OPI DS polishes in Pewter and Lapis (my first OPI DS polishes!). I ordered them on Ebay yesterday, so it'll take some time until I can try them, but I order the 5 Mariah's on November 1st and according to tracking they already arrived the 5th
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish my manis looked this good after 5 days. No actually, scrap that, if that was the case, I'd be too lazy to change them and would never ever got through even half of my untrieds. Not that I'm going to anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went shopping today and picked up these:





  At least they were cheap (there was a 3 for 2 offer on the Maybellines). I have also finally ordered some China Glaze polishes from Autumn Nights and Holiglaze. Not too many actually, only 8 altogether. Surprised myself in the end. I'm gonna order the Zoya autumn pixies and 3 of the new Essies and 3 of the holiday Zoyas in a minute, then go to bed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad you got yourself a bottle Indian Summer!

  I don't think I've seen those Maybellines here... 


  Wow a lot of things shipped for me today... Llarowe order, NPB order, that flouride treatment my dentist said to buy... really bad that I bought a bag of Haribo Goldbears to go with that LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I just look at your manis and drool!!!


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 7, 2013)

Okay ladies I have been following this thread for a while but just now starting to do some manis on myself.  How do you hear about all these indi brand polish makers?   I have never heard of most of them.  Even better, maybe I can solicit some recommendations.   What are your top 5 or 10 brands?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Okay ladies I have been following this thread for a while but just now starting to do some manis on myself. How do you hear about all these indi brand polish makers? I have never heard of most of them. Even better, maybe I can solicit some recommendations. What are your top 5 or 10 brands?


  I first heard about the indie polishes by coming here, lol. So beware! My top 10 brands are Enchanted Polish (although I have a love and hate relationship with them, they are gorgeous, but so hard to come by), Darling Diva Polish, Colors by Llarowe, Lilypad Lacquer, I Love Nail Polish, Femme Fatale, Emily de Molly, Ozotic, Picture Polish, Girly Bits, HITS, Layla, Glitter Gal, Naild It, Crowstoes, Cirque... Sorry that's more than 10 isn'it it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I think they are all worth checking out. And the new KBShimmer collection, although I haven't received them so I can't comment on how good they actually are, but they sure look very pretty!


----------



## Honi (Nov 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the feedback on my room, I think I know what I will do. Hoping i can convince the boyfriend to go on a trip to ikea this weekend 

  Here's my current mani with L'Oreal Creamy Angora and China Glaze Light as a feather


----------



## MRV (Nov 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Thank you all for the feedback on my room, I think I know what I will do. Hoping i can convince the boyfriend to go on a trip to ikea this weekend
> 
> Here's my current mani with L'Oreal Creamy Angora and China Glaze Light as a feather








 I have not tried hairy nails yet. I got one of those from SH.


  Here's my current mani: Cbl Beat It with EP To Die For. I think they are a perfect match, like 1+1=3, not just 2.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 8, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PDF! I was thinking of Pure TC, too (I don't have any of those previous, similar ones). Please report back!
> 
> That DL combo looks lovely! I have not tired Va Va Voom yet, just the blue one.
> 
> ...


  I have The Man With The Golden Gun top coat as well as Gilt-y Pleasure from Wing Dust (this is a silver and gold flakie). I first expected the Pure top coat to be like Gilt-y Pleasure, but later on I found out it had white gold instead of regular gold, so I wanted that one too. I haven't worn the Gilt-y Pleasure polish though I have to confess, but I love TMWTGG, so I'm sure I'll love GP as well as the Pure top coat too. I think all of these are great and the finish is different from any other polishes. I think they fit the holiday season very well.
  Today I finally tried Seven Nation Army from Enchanted Polish. I applied it over Pelican Grey from China Glaze.



  The formula is very nice and the glitter is easy to spread. I think it looks very pretty. In the picture it looks a bit less dimensional as it does IRL.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 8, 2013)

MRV, this mani is unbelievably lovely! Stunning.  Martiangurrl, if you're new to indies, have a look at Meimeisignatures (online store for indie polishes), she has a nice offer going on for those new to indies.  I, like Anitacska, learned about indies in this thread (and on various blogs), so beware lol!


----------



## Corally (Nov 8, 2013)

Haven't been buying a lot of nail polish lately but I wanted to share my NP haulage from the last couple of months. :amused:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I have The Man With The Golden Gun top coat as well as Gilt-y Pleasure from Wing Dust (this is a silver and gold flakie). I first expected the Pure top coat to be like Gilt-y Pleasure, but later on I found out it had white gold instead of regular gold, so I wanted that one too. I haven't worn the Gilt-y Pleasure polish though I have to confess, but I love TMWTGG, so I'm sure I'll love GP as well as the Pure top coat too. I think all of these are great and the finish is different from any other polishes. I think they fit the holiday season very well.
> Today I finally tried Seven Nation Army from Enchanted Polish. I applied it over Pelican Grey from China Glaze.
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul!

  Well, finally my Dance Legend polishes have arrived. Turns out they were actually posted on the 23rd October and not the 23rd September as I thought (that's when I placed my order). A whole month with no explanation, no apology, nothing. The polishes look lovely, but I will never buy from them again, their customer service is non-existent and I'm really appalled by how they treated me. But for now I shall enjoy my polishes. They really are gorgeous, especially the multichromes. And luckily I didn't get charged any customs fees, so that's good.









  I also got the Nails Inc Knightsbridge Road Galaxy polish I bought on eBay, It's much more sparkly IRL than the picture shows.





  Finally, my mani, Lilypad Lacquer Purple People Eater with Jindie Nails Sparkle on the Vine. It's a lovely red purple with subtle holo. My camera refused to pick up the exact colour, so I used my phone instead, but the last picture was taken with my camera to show the accent nail on my right hand (can't operate the phone camera with the left hand) as that one has one of the large circle glitters on it. 




  real colour




  not real colour


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2013)

Honi said:


> Thank you all for the feedback on my room, I think I know what I will do. Hoping i can convince the boyfriend to go on a trip to ikea this weekend
> 
> Here's my current mani with L'Oreal Creamy Angora and China Glaze Light as a feather


 I actually like this mani Honi....it's like a mohair sweater


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2013)

Corally said:


>


 Just lovely Corally...all of the gold NPs drew me right in!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nice mani! Yeah, 11.30 isn't that late by my standards either, but I was very tired and just wanted to go to bed. But hey, I got Indian Summer, so yay!
> 
> 
> It looks lovely. I haven't yet tried Seven Nation Army yet. Thinking I might do and accent with it over Water for Unicorns.
> ...


   Oh what a haul they're so pretty!  I like your mani in real & not real color pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your kitties are soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Honi (Nov 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I actually like this mani Honi....it's like a mohair sweater


  I know right! Im usually not much for string glitters, they are so borderline tacky most of the time but this combo just made me feel cozy


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 9, 2013)

Just dying over that first lot of Dance Legend *Anitascka*. Just stunning but what a pity they have terrible service 





  This is my manicure from Beyonce last night. It's Essence Icy Princess with a top coat of Ulta3 Showstopper. I figured Beyonce called for bling!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Just dying over that first lot of Dance Legend *Anitascka*. Just stunning but what a pity they have terrible service
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous mani! You could always get Dance Legend from Llarowe, I just though if i order directly from them then it would be cheaper (I did get free shipping) and they had everything in stock unlike Llarowe. But never again.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2013)

Double haul post! Part of my Llarowe order has arrived (I ordered 14 polishes, 1 was backordered (has anyone had this, what happens with it?) and I received 8 today, so still awaiting 5/6. Also my Lynnderella polishes came from Norway Nails yesterday, but I missed the postman, so had to pick them up today.













  The Lynnderellas look pretty, but not sure if they're worth their price. I will try the middle one (The Stars in Her Eyes) over EP Water for Unicorns next, it has some small and bigger stars as well as lots of holographic glitter in it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2013)

Llarowe has restocked all the Hares including the 2012 fall collection, so I've ordered the lot. She has the new Coin Operation collection too.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Double haul post! Part of my Llarowe order has arrived (I ordered 14 polishes, 1 was backordered (has anyone had this, what happens with it?) and I received 8 today, so still awaiting 5/6. Also my Lynnderella polishes came from Norway Nails yesterday, but I missed the postman, so had to pick them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So very jealous! I love the look of Lynderellas, but more the old ones than the new. I don't own any, if I was too buy one it would probably be an older one that is not a top coat. That said those are stunning, and I am especially jealous of the Pumpkin one.

  ENCHANTED RESTOCK AT NAIL POLISH CANADA:
  http://www.nailpolishcanada.com/categories/enchanted-polish.html?sort=alphaasc

  They are not getting any more Hot Chocolate in, which was the one I was really lemming as my first EP. Which out of those would you suggest?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Pyrite is STUNNING well worth getting. I think this will be a polish I wear on a semi-regular basis.
> 
> Enchanted restock on next Saturday at NPC:
> 
> ...


  Thanks. I will probably pass though as I have all the polishes they're restocking (and I don't think they ship to the UK anyway). I would definitely suggest the Imagine (Beatles) collection polishes as your must haves, also the Time to Pretend collection is really nice too. Good luck with the restock!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Double haul post! Part of my Llarowe order has arrived (I ordered 14 polishes, 1 was backordered (has anyone had this, what happens with it?) and I received 8 today, so still awaiting 5/6. Also my Lynnderella polishes came from Norway Nails yesterday, but I missed the postman, so had to pick them up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing haul!! I just got a couple more dance legends yesterday from llarowe. I got #4 Optical Illusion and #12 Andriod. I want #1 T1000 to make it even ( I have #10 Cosmic Rainbow). I love the mini multi chromes too! I wonder how they compare to others? I know you have quite a few!  I REALLY like the pumpkin spice polish I want one now lol thanks so Much! I don't even want to look at her polishes ( yet I am opening another tab) lol  Next Saturday is gonna be killer restock day! Lilypad is reopening her shop, there's a few colors she only has there  and I really want them!  Llarowe is also going to restock them soon, NPC is restocking enchanted on Saturday ( I have the main ones I want but there is a Np exclusive color I want to try for)  and I just have a feeling the actual enchated restock isn't too far behind.  Unless I make lots of $$ in tips today I can't only get 3 polishes ;( fml lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Pyrite is STUNNING well worth getting. I think this will be a polish I wear on a semi-regular basis.  Enchanted restock on next Saturday at NPC:  http://www.nailpolishcanada.com/categories/enchanted-polish.html?sort=alphaasc  Emily de Molly, Girly Bits, Mrs. P's nail polish potions (out of Edmonton). Not a indi polish, but I also love Zoya and that may be easier for you to find.  Great mani!  And I am so glad your polish finally arrived! That certainly took long enough eh?  So very jealous! I love the look of Lynderellas, but more the old ones than the new. I don't own any, if I was too buy one it would probably be an older one that is not a top coat. That said those are stunning, and I am especially jealous of the Pumpkin one.  ENCHANTED RESTOCK AT NAIL POLISH CANADA: http://www.nailpolishcanada.com/categories/enchanted-polish.html?sort=alphaasc  They are not getting any more Hot Chocolate in, which was the one I was really lemming as my first EP. Which out of those would you suggest?


 Hot Chocolate was the first EP I ever saw online and I fell for it even tho I  never used to wear brown polish ( I actually still haven't worn any but I've bought a few this past year, thanks to this thread!) my first EP was Ice castle. I wasn't too excited about it but then I wore it and it is amazing. Honestly get your hands on whatever color you can they are like magic! I eventually got hot chocolate through a girl I know a month or two ago ( I got my first , ice castle, in June) now I have almost all the ones I want. I don't really want the glitter toppers, but even those are very pretty. I did get "to die for" from kimibos ( she got my extra Talk that talk  riri lipstick) which is a glitter, so now I kinda want 7 Nation Army ( also want that one cuz I tried naming it on Instagram lol).  I did get cheaper dupes ( HITS polish)of the big city lights collection  to use over my imagine colors.  I agree with  anitacska that the imagine (Beatles) collection is the best one. I also really like the time to pretend, those colors are amazing too.  Like I said,  just get any of them lol.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Llarowe has restocked all the Hares including the 2012 fall collection, so I've ordered the lot. She has the new Coin Operation collection too.


 I love hares! They are my fav for glitters


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PDF! I was thinking of Pure TC, too (I don't have any of those previous, similar ones). Please report back!  That DL combo looks lovely! I have not tired Va Va Voom yet, just the blue one.   That's well done. 11.30 pm? My normal bedtime! :haha:   Nice glitters, I don't think I have seen anything like them here either.   Thanks, Fuzzy!   There's also Elevation Polish, Arcane Lacquer, and many more. One can find most if you visit Llarowe or Harlow or follow nail bloggers.  I liked the one KBShimmer I have tried. The quality was good.     I have not tried hairy nails yet. I got one of those from SH.   Here's my current mani: Cbl Beat It with EP To Die For. I think they are a perfect match, like 1+1=3, not just 2.


 Perfect combo!! I can't wait to use to die for. Im working on my fall colors : Rose golds, nudes, coppers, olive greens etc. not my fav but I've bought Anton this year so I need to at least try them lol. Can't wait to use my holiday reds, greens,and golds too!  Next year I will be sporting lots of purple and pinks! I have barely worn those colors this year and they  my favs! I haven't used any of my "hair" polishes yet either....   





Anitacska said:


> Nice mani! Yeah, 11.30 isn't that late by my standards either, but I was very tired and just wanted to go to bed. But hey, I got Indian Summer, so yay!   It looks lovely. I haven't yet tried Seven Nation Army yet. Thinking I might do and accent with it over Water for Unicorns.    Nice haul!  Well, finally my Dance Legend polishes have arrived. Turns out they were actually posted on the 23rd October and not the 23rd September as I thought (that's when I placed my order). A whole month with no explanation, no apology, nothing. The polishes look lovely, but I will never buy from them again, their customer service is non-existent and I'm really appalled by how they treated me. But for now I shall enjoy my polishes. They really are gorgeous, especially the multichromes. And luckily I didn't get charged any customs fees, so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that lily! I need to wear mine and all the other ones I bought too. Of all the ones on my list for lilypads they are almost all purple lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Just dying over that first lot of Dance Legend *Anitascka*. Just stunning but what a pity they have terrible service
> 
> This is my manicure from Beyonce last night. It's Essence Icy Princess with a top coat of Ulta3 Showstopper. I figured Beyonce called for bling!


 She sure does! Very nice mani 


Pinkdollface said:


> I have The Man With The Golden Gun top coat as well as Gilt-y Pleasure from Wing Dust (this is a silver and gold flakie). I first expected the Pure top coat to be like Gilt-y Pleasure, but later on I found out it had white gold instead of regular gold, so I wanted that one too. I haven't worn the Gilt-y Pleasure polish though I have to confess, but I love TMWTGG, so I'm sure I'll love GP as well as the Pure top coat too. I think all of these are great and the finish is different from any other polishes. I think they fit the holiday season very well. Today I finally tried Seven Nation Army from Enchanted Polish. I applied it over Pelican Grey from China Glaze.
> 
> The formula is very nice and the glitter is easy to spread. I think it looks very pretty. In the picture it looks a bit less dimensional as it does IRL.


 ok ya, I want 7na now lol! Love ur Lippmann mani too PDF those colors are so pretty together!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi NaughtyP!

  Glad to see you, I was beginning to think I was talking to myself, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ooh, I'll need to check out the Lilypad store next weekend! I still have a few left on my wishlist. I also really want Llarowe xoxo. We'll see.

  Here's my mani, EP Water for Unicorns with Lynnderella The Stars in Her Eyes on the accent nail over WfU. The Lynnderella is pretty, but not that special imo. WfU is a really unique colour.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hi NaughtyP!  Glad to see you, I was beginning to think I was talking to myself, lol. :loco:  Ooh, I'll need to check out the Lilypad store next weekend! I still have a few left on my wishlist. I also really want Llarowe xoxo. We'll see.  Here's my mani, EP Water for Unicorns with Lynnderella The Stars in Her Eyes on the accent nail over WfU. The Lynnderella is pretty, but not that special imo. WfU is a really unique colour.


 lol hey girl  I had to take a break, but I'm rejuvenated lol  I LOVE  water for unicorns I never took a pic when I wore it. My bros gf used it too when I wasn't home (!!!!)  so it's got noticeable usiage it makes me sad and scared to use it again lol. I will prob use it over  BL Keks next time , it looks really pretty on you.  There was a new blue holo just posted on eps ig ccount I will post  right now it's gorgeous I have to have it!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 10, 2013)

new EP holo


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Im back! I was spending so much on the sephora sale dat i had to restrict coming on here to avoid getting broke lol, what have i missed?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 10, 2013)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
  Well, and I'm married now lol.
  I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
  My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, we're going to have the church and big party next year, so I hope she'll believe it then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Right now I'll just have a bunch of iphone pics, but I'll post some as soon as I have some good shots if you want to see them?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
> Well, and I'm married now lol.
> I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
> My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ.
> ...


  Congratulations!! And of course we want to see a picture!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
> Well, and I'm married now lol.
> I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
> My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ.
> ...








 Yes please to pictures!


----------



## Corally (Nov 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more! Well, and I'm married now lol. I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy. My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ. :haha: Well, we're going to have the church and big party next year, so I hope she'll believe it then!   Right now I'll just have a bunch of iphone pics, but I'll post some as soon as I have some good shots if you want to see them?


  Congratulations! :wave:


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
> Well, and I'm married now lol.
> I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
> My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ.
> ...


  Congrats! And yes, we want tons of pics!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
> Well, and I'm married now lol.
> I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
> My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ.
> ...


  Congrats! and yes we want pics!


  I painted my nails with CrowsToes Last Rat Standing tonight, thankfully did not destroy any of my nails digging my winter boots out of the giant box that they were packed in. It might snow tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pictures tomorrow if I can find some daylight!


----------



## MRV (Nov 10, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
> Well, and I'm married now lol.
> I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
> My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ.
> ...








 on your marriage! Please, lots of pics!


----------



## MRV (Nov 10, 2013)

Here's the latest mani: CC Beyond and FF Witchful Thinking (hard to see here)





  Anitacska, forgot to mention that I once had a backorder from Llarowe. It was a Jindie. Took at least a month before they sent it, but they said it was Jindie's fault (they were not able to deliver this particular shade). Speaking of... just I checked my Llarowe orders: the CbLs I ordered 10/24 are stilll pending, but my EdB from 11/2 as well!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
  Well, and I'm married now lol.
  I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
  My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, we're going to have the church and big party next year, so I hope she'll believe it then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Right now I'll just have a bunch of iphone pics, but I'll post some as soon as I have some good shots if you want to see them?



  Congrats Anneri!  (I'm mostly just lurking at the moment, but a wedding deserves a post!!)


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 11, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more! Well, and I'm married now lol. I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy. My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ. :haha: Well, we're going to have the church and big party next year, so I hope she'll believe it then!   Right now I'll just have a bunch of iphone pics, but I'll post some as soon as I have some good shots if you want to see them?


 Congrats! Sounds like you had an amazing day! I would love to see pics


----------



## Honi (Nov 11, 2013)

Congratulations Anneri!  Hope your day was lovely!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Here's the latest mani: CC Beyond and FF Witchful Thinking (hard to see here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lovely mani! I like the idea of putting accents at the top, very creative!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 11, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> What?? I was promised no snow until at least Wednesday! In a fling of 'its not winter yet' I painted my toes with Emily De Molly fashion victim and fingernails with Blue Prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely mani! I like the idea of putting accents at the top, very creative!


  I don't think it snowed in the city? I had a dermatologist appointment in Markham and I went to the big Loblaws up there to grab some groceries and when I came out it was snowing. It melted as soon as it hit the pavement though. 

  There was no light today so i'll try to get Last Rat Standing pics tomorrow.


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Pretty!
> 
> I don't think it snowed in the city? I had a dermatologist appointment in Markham and I went to the big Loblaws up there to grab some groceries and when I came out it was snowing. It melted as soon as it hit the pavement though.
> 
> There was no light today so i'll try to get Last Rat Standing pics tomorrow.


  Thanks, Fuzzy!

  Today I received my Harlow haul. We have a dark, rainy day, so it's impossible to capture the holos, but the other pic is surprisingly clear.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2013)

CrowsToes Last Rat Standing with Reese's lol  Used the HK girl topcoat for the first time and it shrunk at the tips a tiny bit. Wrapping the tips wasn't enough?   In other news: ants!!! Die!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for all your congratulations girls!   Also awesome manis and hauls, as always!  All ants must DIE, Fuzzy!!!! ;-)  To get back in the mood and into posting, a few of my recent manis.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is three drugstore polishes combined - a purple cream topped with either duochrome or gold flake topcoats.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is Accessorize Aztec.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wedding sneak pic! I went with the polish I made myself because the flowers matched the colour of the glitters so well. (Sorry about the slightly awkward looking pose of our hands.)


----------



## Honi (Nov 12, 2013)

I got new storage! Started filling it up with nailpolish, what a lovely piece for storing nailpolish. They fit like a glove, even the OPI ones that are a little bit higher. Gonna put some picture shelfs above it and store my OPI's and China Glazes on there and the rest in the drawers


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy, I'm back! I was lurking during the whole time I was away. And next week all be active again and write more!
> Well, and I'm married now lol.
> I had a good time. Everything went smoothly, the ceremony was really nice and the lunch we had afterwards with our families and witnesses too. The nicest thing though was the time we had for the two of us when everyone had left - we went to the spa, had some champagne and went to a casino in the evening and had a lot of fun. I had read in all those wedding manuals that one of the big no-nos is apparently to do one's own makeup, and I can honestly say that doing my own makeup in the morning was the only thing that kept me from getting apeshit-crazy.
> My husband's four year old niece informed us afterwards that she didn't believe we are married, because there were no church-bells and no organ.
> ...






To the Mrs!!!!  It sounds like a wonderfully special time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> I got new storage! Started filling it up with nailpolish, what a lovely piece for storing nailpolish. They fit like a glove, even the OPI ones that are a little bit higher. Gonna put some picture shelfs above it and store my OPI's and China Glazes on there and the rest in the drawers


    So awesome Honi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

I need to get caught up because you ladies have left me in the dust.  I'm still in new puppy mode and terribly distracted...in a good way! I've tried to backtrack a bit but that gets a bit tedious and confusing....I don"t want to leave anyone out!  Suffice it to say, the manis and hauls are absolutely stunning!!!! 











I did manage to order a few NPs via the Sephora F & F sale.
  Dior Nail Lacquer, Apricot # 236 (Pale peach)
  Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer, Crème, Rolling in the Deep (Deep Navy Blue)
  Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer, Shimmer, Good Girl Gone Bad (Red/Burgundy w/shimmer)
  Formula X Nail Lacquer, Celestials Sparkle Bomb (Gold & Silver Glitter NP)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Honi said:


> I got new storage! Started filling it up with nailpolish, what a lovely piece for storing nailpolish. They fit like a glove, even the OPI ones that are a little bit higher. Gonna put some picture shelfs above it and store my OPI's and China Glazes on there and the rest in the drawers


  Now that is great storage! Jealous!!


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 12, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Those are great! I would love to know which shades they are!
> 
> 
> What a great photo of wedding nails! I can't blame you for going with the home made polish for your wedding, it just makes it that much more special doesn't it?
> Now that is great storage! Jealous!!


  Beautiful set up


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wedding sneak pic! I went with the polish I made myself because the flowers matched the colour of the glitters so well. (Sorry about the slightly awkward looking pose of our hands.)


  This is quite funny, I've just painted my nails with OPI Plum and Get It topped with Color Club The Uptown, so my nails look very similar to the first picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's my daily haul picture, my Nail Polish Direct order came with my China Glaze polishes, but unfortunately they left out Tongue & Chic which was the one I was looking forward to most as well! But they responded to my e-mail straight away and are now sending it, so that's good at least. 










  I also received 2 Nails Inc polishes from Ebay (they're the new Modern Art ones). I however missed the post when I was out, so there are 2 big packages I need to pick up tomorrow.

  Really annoying though, I've still only received 8 polishes from my Llarowe order of 13! They came on Saturday and nothing since. I'm waiting for several packages, so one of the 2 could be one, but they would've been sent in 2 packages (as you can only send 4 in one envelope) and one I know is something else. Ugh. There's some gorgeous stuff in there which I NEED right now!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 12, 2013)

My ILNP order arrived today! I need to do my nails, I ve been spotting Essie Vested Interest for 2 weeks now and its chipping a little. maybe its time for a little multichrome with holo aka mutagen?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wedding sneak pic! I went with the polish I made myself because the flowers matched the colour of the glitters so well. (Sorry about the slightly awkward looking pose of our hands.)


   Pretty purple mani---love the gold showing through and I LOVE your wedding mani...just beautiful!!!


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm trying to comment later in the evening (a busy day ahead), but here's my new mani with FF Deepstone and EP Secret Sauce (ring finger). SS does not seem to do much on Deepstone (even though I put 2 layers), there's only a reddish cast that sometimes shifts to green or golden. Aaand Deepstone chipped already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Well that is a first.


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2013)

Okay, I think I need this:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm trying to comment later in the evening (a busy day ahead), but here's my new mani with FF Deepstone and EP Secret Sauce (ring finger). SS does not seem to do much on Deepstone (even though I put 2 layers), there's only a reddish cast that sometimes shifts to green or golden. Aaand Deepstone chipped already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's very pretty though! But yes, Secret Sauce isn't really that great, I've only tried it once, but it didn't do anything to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame about Deepstone chipping.

  I wore EP Water for Unicorns for 3 days and I was very happy with it. Not only it's a very unique colour, it didn't chip on me for 2 whole days and only started chipping when I was scrubbing the oven for an hour!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is quite funny, I've just painted my nails with OPI Plum and Get It topped with Color Club The Uptown, so my nails look very similar to the first picture!


  Do you think The Uptown is also similar to Fantasy Fire? I was so tempted to order it, but I've got FF and the flakey tc I'm wearing in the picture above.  Here's today's haul.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think drugstore brands are really upping the ante right now. I haven't tried the Brocades yet, but they remind me of both Essie's and OPI's Holiday LEs. Which is quite good because I wasn't able to get an answer out of Essie's CS whether we get it or not.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 13, 2013)

I received my other OPI polishes (DS Lapis, DS Pewter and the Pure top coat). I just did my nails with DS Lapis and OMG it's stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's super easy to apply and it completely covers the nails in one coat, I still applied two, because that's what I like to do. I think it gives it just a bit more depth. It dries matte, but I applied a top coat to make it shiny and sparkly. It looks very glittery, but it doesn't feel like glitter on your nails at all.



  Edit: I just realized I wrote "my other OPI polishes", but I can't remember posting I received the first package. I also got the package with the 5 Mariah Carey polishes I ordered. I'm really amazed how fast all the packages arrived.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 13, 2013)

Congrats, Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  FYI for the Germans: Brands4Friends has a Butter London sale starting at 7pm today.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 13, 2013)

I am a bit behind on my photos, here are my two recent (Emily de Molly) manis:

  First is Pyrite, which is so much more stunning than it has any right to be. If I didn't have other colours to try I would go right back to this one:










  Current Mani is Emily de Molly Blue Prediction, one of her new ones. You do need to turn the bottle upside down for a bit to get the  larger glitters mixed in, but even without them (I didn't have time!) this mani is very pretty. Keep in mind I took the photos today, and put the polish on Sunday night:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I think drugstore brands are really upping the ante right now. I haven't tried the Brocades yet, but they remind me of both Essie's and OPI's Holiday LEs. Which is quite good because I wasn't able to get an answer out of Essie's CS whether we get it or not.


  No, Fantasy Fire hasn't got the flakies The Uptown has. But it's similar to those Kleancolor flakies, with the exception of having a tinted base. I did actually use it over purple, but I have seen the swatches saying it's pretty opaque in 3 coats. It's very pretty. I will upload my mani pictures later.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I am a bit behind on my photos, here are my two recent (Emily de Molly) manis:
> 
> First is Pyrite, which is so much more stunning than it has any right to be. If I didn't have other colours to try I would go right back to this one:
> 
> ...


  I'm lovin' the blue! Your nails are so long! I would do nothing but stab myself constantly if mine were that length LOL


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I am a bit behind on my photos, here are my two recent (Emily de Molly) manis:
> 
> First is Pyrite, which is so much more stunning than it has any right to be. If I didn't have other colours to try I would go right back to this one:
> 
> ...


  Love the EdMs!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Gorgeous! I made some nice little snacks for my ant 'friends' ... delicious boric acid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Me too! I'm blue da ba dee da ba dai, sorry I couldn't help it that song just popped into my head


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to get caught up because you ladies have left me in the dust.  I'm still in new puppy mode and terribly distracted...in a good way! I've tried to backtrack a bit but that gets a bit tedious and confusing....I don"t want to leave anyone out!  Suffice it to say, the manis and hauls are absolutely stunning!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What a cutie! She looks so sweet, Medgal.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm gonna try these Reece's stuff soon! There's an American candy shop in a nearby big town where I'm going tomorrow, hope they stock them there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's also a website you can order them from plus some Salmiakki (Finnish liquorice). Om nom nom!

  Here's my mani with Color Club The Uptown (over a purple OPI polish):













  It looks like it's glowing and the colour change is really gorgeous. Imo it's nothing like Fantasy Fire, but it is similar to the Kleancolor flakies. 

  My Harlow & Co order has arrived as well as a small order from Rainbow Connection:

















  I love them all, but especially Toast-ess With The Mostest (second picture, far left). It is just gorgeous!

  Llarowe has been posting swatches of her new polishes on Facebook and oh my! I can see another big haul coming up!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2013)

MRV said:


> Okay, I think I need this:


   MRV this is HYSTERICAL!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm gonna try these Reece's stuff soon! There's an American candy shop in a nearby big town where I'm going tomorrow, hope they stock them there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    You/'re really killing it with these amazing manis & hauls Anitacska!  You're making me want to wear purple/green!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Aw, more Reese's... the torture!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thanks Naynadine!  I really did hit the puppy jackpot.  I met Abby's sister on Monday.  A friend of mine purchased Abby's sister.  We live a state apart some we found a 
  place to meet that was somewhere in the middle.  It turned out to be a *pet-friendly winery.*  We had a fab day, the sister pups were reunited and my friend and I did some 
*wine tasting!!!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm gonna try these Reece's stuff soon! There's an American candy shop in a nearby big town where I'm going tomorrow, hope they stock them there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Flakies are awesome, great mani and haul!


----------



## Honi (Nov 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> That's a nice storage. Did you get it from Ikea?


  Yeah its a 4x4 Expedit shelf in black/brown and four of the drawer inserts in matte white


----------



## MRV (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> MRV this is HYSTERICAL!!!!


  And sadly so true!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a long day shopping and came home to find 2 packages with my missing polishes! Turns out I miscounted and was only missing 3 polishes from my Llarowe order, but still, that package took a whole week to arrive whereas the other 2 took just 2 days! WTF Royal Mail? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also got my Tongue & Chic that was left out of my Nail Polish Direct order. Yay!




  Hare Dancing Bird of Paradise, CbL Sizzlin' Liz, Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, CG Tongue & Chic

  I also went shopping and bought this lot:




  Westminster Bridge Road, Buckingham Court




  Just Be-Claws, Santa Red My List, Put a Bow On It, Be Merry Be Bright

  And look what else I got!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Salmiakki!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't get any Salmiakki since I went to the American candy shop, but I actually still have some left from my trip to Sweden in June. 

  Sadly I didn't get the snowflake glitters and Green Hex and Glam from KBShimmer, but Harlow & Co will be restocking soon I believe, so hopefully I can.

  It's funny, since I've seen a lot more of the Llarowe collection I'm actually quite surprised how little I want. Also, Darling Diva has a new holo collection out on Saturday, but I think I might just be all holo'd out!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2013)

Attention, NPAs! There'll be a 50% off sale on RBL's site on Sunday 12pm EST!


----------



## MRV (Nov 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Attention, NPAs! There'll be a 50% off sale on RBL's site on Sunday 12pm EST!


  Nice! Do you know how much is the shipping? Too bad the newest collections won't be included.


----------



## MRV (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh, and Enchanted pics are down.....


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice hauls! Drools, I need something yummy, too... a piece of 99% chocolate? That's all I have!   I was just reading this and went to Llarowe to check out if there's more pics of the new ones. Then I noticed that some shades were 50% off! I wanted one but was too late as I was painting my nails too, and then the browser fell down again! Oh, well.  Is there a holo you don't have?! :haha:    Nice! Do you know how much is the shipping? Too bad the newest collections won't be included.


  Iirc it's about 13$ for the smallest package which is up to 5 polishes? You can find shipping rates on their homepage under Policy.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Attention, NPAs! There'll be a 50% off sale on RBL's site on Sunday 12pm EST!


  What's RBL?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2013)

Rescue beauty lounge.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Rescue beauty lounge.


  Thank you! That's a brand I have not got into yet...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2013)

MRV said:


> Oh, and Enchanted pics are down.....


  October 2013 is up. But it's not the blue one or the gold/champagne one she's posted about before. It's not that special imo. Again, holo skip.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Attention, NPAs! There'll be a 50% off sale on RBL's site on Sunday 12pm EST!


RBL? Edit: NEvermind I see that is answered above. That'll learn me to post while playing catch-up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I had a long day shopping and came home to find 2 packages with my missing polishes! Turns out I miscounted and was only missing 3 polishes from my Llarowe order, but still, that package took a whole week to arrive whereas the other 2 took just 2 days! WTF Royal Mail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Love the haul!  Do you target certain colors when you purchase or are you all over the map?  Your hauls often seem well coordinated and I was wondering if that was deliberate.  I tend to go on a 
  site and randomly pick & choose.  Love the Reese's Pieces.  You're making me want chocolate now!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 14, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naynadine!  I really did hit the puppy jackpot.  I met Abby's sister on Monday.  A friend of mine purchased Abby's sister.  We live a state apart some we found a
> place to meet that was somewhere in the middle.  It turned out to be a *pet-friendly winery.*  We had a fab day, the sister pups were reunited and my friend and I did some
> *wine tasting!!!*


  Wine & puppies, doesn't get much better than that! I'm glad you are so happy with Abby. I can't wait to be a fur mom one day as well. Until then I'll be oohing and awwwing at cute pics like the ones you post.


  I'm totally ignoring the Reese's overload, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Wine & puppies, doesn't get much better than that! I'm glad you are so happy with Abby. I can't wait to be a fur mom one day as well. Until then I'll be oohing and awwwing at cute pics like the ones you post.
> 
> 
> I'm totally ignoring the Reese's overload, lol.


  Thanks Naynadine.  I tried to ignore the temptation but found myself with a piece of dark chocolate...my favorite!  I blame Anitacska!!


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 14, 2013)

I have entered the world of indies.  I received my ILNP purchases today.

  grapelicious
  indie go
  birefringence
  a.c. slater
  absolute zero (freebie)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Naynadine.  I tried to ignore the temptation but found myself with a piece of dark chocolate...my favorite!  I blame Anitacska!!


  Oops, sorry about the chocolate cravings. It wasn't my fault though, it was NaughtyP I think, who first started the Reece's obsession!


----------



## MRV (Nov 15, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> I have entered the world of indies.  I received my ILNP purchases today.
> 
> grapelicious
> indie go
> ...


  And so it begins... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Weekend mani: EdM Soon


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks! I finally found the "Policies" (must be the tiniest policies I've ever seen). I suppose they won't restock any of the RIPs? There's 3 I might be interested in, we'll see.
> 
> 
> I had to think about that, too!
> ...


  I wish. I look at food and put on weight. I have an underactive thyroid, so that's not helping. I excercise fairly regularly, but if I don't watch what I eat,  don't lose any weight. I also have limitations, I'm a coeliac, so can't eat gluten, but luckily there's a good selection of gluten-free foods available and I get a lot of the staples (bread, pasta, flour) free on prescription.

  Nice mani! I'm wearing OPI Sea You In Hollywood with Black Cat Lacquer Peacocky over it, will post pictures later.

  I've received two of my packages today, my Zoya fall pixies and the order I placed at Harlow & Co on Monday! It's Cadillacque, Girly Bits and Pretty Serious. They are really fast. My Llarowe orders however are taking longer and longer. I wish she didn't bother with sending them to someone in the UK and then them resending them to me, it must cost her a fortune and I've only ever lost 2 packages with nail polish, so the risk of them getting destroyed by the Royal Mail is minute.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I wish. I look at food and put on weight. I have an underactive thyroid, so that's not helping. I excercise fairly regularly, but if I don't watch what I eat,  don't lose any weight. I also have limitations, I'm a coeliac, so can't eat gluten, but luckily there's a good selection of gluten-free foods available and I get a lot of the staples (bread, pasta, flour) free on prescription.
> 
> Nice mani! I'm wearing OPI Sea You In Hollywood with Black Cat Lacquer Peacocky over it, will post pictures later.
> 
> I've received two of my packages today, my Zoya fall pixies and the order I placed at Harlow & Co on Monday! It's Cadillacque, Girly Bits and Pretty Serious. They are really fast. My Llarowe orders however are taking longer and longer. I wish she didn't bother with sending them to someone in the UK and then them resending them to me, it must cost her a fortune and I've only ever lost 2 packages with nail polish, so the risk of them getting destroyed by the Royal Mail is minute.


  That's pretty cool that they do prescription food! My Doctor told me because of my Raynaud's I need to get extra warm boots, like sheepskin lined ones and I asked jokingly if they came prescription LOL So expensive ugh....

  I've got polish in my mailbox downstairs.... I suppose I should go get it .... unless somebody wants to get it for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ok... I'm going, I'm going.


----------



## MRV (Nov 15, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> that's a pretty polish! I need to put on weight too, I lost too much being sick so much the past year and it's hard for me to get it back on. And now I've got those horrible pharaoh ants which I swear come running any time I open food in my kitchen! Jerks!!!
> 
> That's pretty cool that they do prescription food! My Doctor told me because of my Raynaud's I need to get extra warm boots, like sheepskin lined ones and I asked jokingly if they came prescription LOL So expensive ugh....
> 
> ...


  Thanks! The formula was really good even though it was sheer. Hope you get back on track! It can be difficult to put on weight, too. Is there anything that works on those ants??

  RUN for the polishes!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> I'm also gluten free, dairy free and many other things free, too. That's awesome you get a special diet for free! We don't have that, only some minimal, and I won't get it anyways. An underactive thyroid is a tricky one. I'm supposed to have the opposite according to labs but I think I have more underactive than overactive symptoms. In loosing weight what you eat is the key though. Or simply, eat less than you consume.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


  I've got baits out for the ants that I made of sugar and boric acid and they are coming to them, but it takes time. These ants like to live in apartment buildings and hospitals and they are tenacious and this is the best way to try to get rid of them. I've got everything in ziploc bags, it's awful. I wish I new where they were coming out of, I would seal them in with caulking. 

  I went down to the mail - Llarowe order: Contrary Polish The Boulevard 
  Nail Pattern Boldness order: Tyrian Purple, Vincent Price is Right & Glitter Food.

  I steamed myself some mini dim sum, but I'm still hungry LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks! I finally found the "Policies" (must be the tiniest policies I've ever seen). I suppose they won't restock any of the RIPs? There's 3 I might be interested in, we'll see.
> 
> 
> I had to think about that, too!
> ...


   ...and a very pretty weekend mani it is MRV.  My daughter is coming over for M &MT (mommy & me time) and that always involves a manicure, movies & goodies to eat including anything chocolate.  My hat's off to you ladies with the dietary issues.  Thankfully, I only have a couple of sensitivities and it's pretty easy to avoid those things.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2013)

My haul and mani pictures:













  The Pretty Serious box is so cute!








  OPI Sea You In Hollywood plus Black Cat Lacquer Peacocky


----------



## Anneri (Nov 15, 2013)

Did you know that there'll be a new collection by aengland?!  So pretty!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Credit goes to Ommorphia.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Credit goes to Ommorphia.


  Just saw it on Facebook. I love the blue one. The rest is possibly a skip for me.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My haul and mani pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cool, thanks for posting! So far I am not drawn to A-England as much as the other polishes, but I have a friend who just loves them.

  Current mani is Illamasqua Creator, which I broke down and bought during VIB. Stunny, but a bit chippy. I was trying a new top coat, so that may be the issue.

  I have two new 'gel effects' top coats, the Nails Inc and a sample size of the Julep (Sephora 100 point bonus). Any interest in me comparing them? What type of polish would be best for a comparison of top coats do you think?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Love the Mani!
> Lovely haul and mani! *What shades are those in the second picture?*
> 
> Cool, thanks for posting! So far I am not drawn to A-England as much as the other polishes, but I have a friend who just loves them.
> ...


  Black Diamond, Better Call Saul, Cap n' Cook, Bird Is The Word, Well Isn't That Special, Jini Goes Indie


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I am a bit behind on my photos, here are my two recent (Emily de Molly) manis:
> 
> First is Pyrite, which is so much more stunning than it has any right to be. If I didn't have other colours to try I would go right back to this one:
> 
> ...


    Two really gorgeous manis.  I love your long nails...they look strong & healthy!


----------



## Monsy (Nov 15, 2013)

lancome holiday


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My haul and mani pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












This is nail polish heaven &  happiness.  Love the mani too!  This all just makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and feel like I'm floating...like an addict who just had a fix!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2013)

Monsy said:


> lancome holiday


   WOW!  This just says holiday!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!  The white reminds me a wee bit of Dior's Crystal, a white shimmering top coat.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 15, 2013)

Monsy said:


> lancome holiday


Wow just beautiful, thanks for posting this picture.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

So, has anyone tried the Dior Holiday NPs?  I ordered 3 of them.  At least two seem unique  to anything that I currently have.  I'll post
pics as soon as they arrive.  dior holiday 2013 nail lacquers.  There's a duo that comes with a funnel---the process just seemed like more work than I 
have or want to spend time at, so I skipped it!

In the meantime, I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank you, Medgal!

  I was wondering, has anybody heard from CC or HOB? I miss those two!

  As promised, wedding pics!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, Medgal!
> 
> I was wondering, has anybody heard from CC or HOB? I miss those two!
> 
> As promised, wedding pics!


 Just beautiful Anneri!!!!!
   I inquired about CC on another thread and hear she's fine, but busy.  I've seen HOB pop in briefly, I think on the Chanel thread.  The threads overall seem very quiet---at least with our regulars!
   At any rate, sending positive vibes and good thoughts to all!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 16, 2013)

Wonderful wedding photos! I love the outfit too, retro and classic.

  The threads do seem quiet! I finally got that grant application submitted,so this is my fun/catch up on chores weekend.

  Attended the Canadian Enchanted restock and NPC this morning, snagged Walrus AND Octopus. At least half the shades are sold out now, but there are still a few up.

  I took a picture of illamasqua enchanted before it started chipping again, will post it later today.  Thinking of Zoya Payton next. It was in my Emily de Molly order, and the last two Manis and one Pedi have all been Emily.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Wonderful wedding photos! I love the outfit too, retro and classic.
> 
> The threads do seem quiet! I finally got that grant application submitted,so this is my fun/catch up on chores weekend.
> 
> ...


  I bought Autumn from the Enchanted restock. I could only afford one, I blew my budget on new PJs, two of my old pairs are about to tear out in the butt.


----------



## MRV (Nov 16, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Just lovely, Anneri! You remind me of pictures of my grandma when she was just married.
> I bought Autumn from the Enchanted restock. I could only afford one, I blew my budget on new PJs, two of my old pairs are about to* tear out in the butt.*


  I have many of those! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on those EPs, everyone!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello my lovelies! Sorry I've been on and off Specktra lately... I just haven't felt like doing anything :/ had a rough couple of days, I ended my 6 year relationship the other night. ;(  It's for the best for both of us but it still really hurts to realize after all this time that he is not the one for me ;(  I feel relief but the heartache is starting to sink in.  I've still been buying np but I've hardly felt like painting my nails.... All I want to do is sleep and spend money lol I am Gonna try n get something from NPC tonight but if not oh well. I want tons of the new colors by llarowe!  Last night I ordered directly from lilypad lacquers site, I got a LE polish called Almost Famous, created by a girl I follow on Instagram ( almost famous nails). It's a gorgeous purple holo.  I have read a few things the last week however that has really turned me off from her brand and I don't  think I will be buying anymore lilypads.  I'm Wearing enchanteds autumn today and I actually like it a lot more than I thought I would. Ill post some mani pics later.   I miss CC a lot , hope she's back soon!   Anneri I love the wedding pics you look so happy    Med I love Abby she is so cute! Love the bow and the wings lol   Mrv I am still waiting on some of my llarowe orders as well, they were shipped but haven't updated all week :/ hope they come soon!  I want my EDMs and my same legends!    I'm trying to cut some brands out, and I think  I am only going to be buying enchanteds, colors by llarowe, and picture polishes regularly. If a Color i like comes up on another brand I will get it but I've lost the " I need every color" by every brand feeling. My wallet is empty ;(  No makeup , need to catch up on bills and fix my car ( hit and run accident Thursday). So that's where I've been. Oh and also had to drop my courses this quarter I just could not focus.  Those new a England's are pretty but I feel pretty meh about them. Maybe the blue one..


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hope you can get rid of those pests. I have not heard we had them in apartment buildings here, just regular houses.
> 
> I have Glitter Food, too. Did you get it just for TC use?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hope you can get rid of those pests. I have not heard we had them in apartment buildings here, just regular houses.
> 
> I have Glitter Food, too. Did you get it just for TC use?
> 
> ...


 
  Sorry to hear you have been down, and good to see you back! Be sure to take some time for yourself.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2013)

NaughtyP, I'm sorry you've been going through a tough few days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things will work out just fine, but I can imagine it must be very strange after a 6-year-relationship's ended. Retail therapy always makes things better, although it helps if you have money to spend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to try and only stick to a few brands and/or a few very special polishes now. I still have a few things on my wishlist (new Llarowes, Liquid Sky Lacquers, a few more KBShimmers and Lilypads, and of course any new multichrome/holos from EP), but after that I will go on a polish no-buy in the new year. I have realised just how much I've spent on an insane amount of polishes lately, I now have so many, I will not be able to try them in the foreseeable future, so now is the time to stop. 

  Anneri, I love your wedding pictures, you looked so gorgeous and happy, really lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have another haul picture today, my new Zoyas and Art Deco polishes have arrived. 





  At first I didn't think much of the Art Deco polishes, but then I decided to swatch them over black and wow! The pictures below aren't very colour accurate, but you can see how well the colours shift. I'm really impressed. (They're the 3 on the left, 384, 382 and 380. 384 is more green than teal irl.) PS. Excuse my chipped thumb nail. Just repainted my nails, photos to come tomorrow.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> NaughtyP, I'm sorry you've been going through a tough few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Great photos!! Thank you for posting them. And a good tip to wear them over black.  I need to get some of those wheels for swatching. Are the clear best?

  I hear you about the low buy for next year. I may go on one KBshimmer splurge at one point, but that will likely be about it until VIB next year. Famous last words however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here are the photos I mentioned earlier, of Illamasaqua Creator, on day three of the manicure. I really like this one. I had to trim down my nails to match after this as I broke one short, so going to go with someone pale and/or simple for my next mani I think:













  ps- Has anybody else had issues with Nail Inc Gel Effect top coat? GOing to give it another try, and if it has the same chipping problem it may be going back. And this is from someone who has yet to return anything to Sephora yet.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Those new a England's are pretty but I feel pretty meh about them. Maybe the blue one..


    So, so sorry to hear about your car troubles and your breakup.  I agree, even though you know it's for the best, the hurt is very real. Huge hug Naughtyp 




It sounds like you've stepped back to assess your entire situation.  I'm sure in time you'll get back on track, doing what's best for you!  I'm pulling for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> NaughtyP, I'm sorry you've been going through a tough few days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Great haul...and I love your nail wheels.  Very cool!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Great photos!! Thank you for posting them. And a good tip to wear them over black.  I need to get some of those wheels for swatching. Are the clear best?
> 
> I hear you about the low buy for next year. I may go on one KBshimmer splurge at one point, but that will likely be about it until VIB next year. Famous last words however
> 
> ...


 





BCcteagirl.  Love that mani!  I've never tried the Nail Inc Gel top coat, but my polish change this week included the Dior Gel top coat and for the first time ever I 
     had awful tip wear.  Very disappointing!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> BCcteagirl.  Love that mani!  I've never tried the Nail Inc Gel top coat, but my polish change this week included the Dior Gel top coat and for the first time ever I
> had awful tip wear.  Very disappointing!


Thanks! Good to know. Will give it one more chance with the mani tonight.. will do some in the nail effects top coat, and some in the seche vite. See what happens.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello fellow NPAs.  My daughter has Rose Gold fever!  Can anyone recommend a nice Rose Gold NP.  I've already ordered Rose Gold from Estee Lauder & Glamorous Life from Deborah Lippmann, which is supposed to be Rose Gold.  I'd like other recommendations in case I strike out with these.  Thanks a $ Mil


----------



## mintymilky (Nov 17, 2013)

Lovely haul, *Anitacska*!

  I'm wearing black:



  p2 - eternal.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> Lovely haul, *Anitacska*!
> 
> I'm wearing black:
> 
> ...


    Oh I love a rich black NP...so chic!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello fellow NPAs.  My daughter has Rose Gold fever!  Can anyone recommend a nice Rose Gold NP.  I've already ordered Rose Gold from Estee Lauder & Glamorous Life from Deborah Lippmann, which is supposed to be Rose Gold.  I'd like other recommendations in case I strike out with these.  Thanks a $ Mil


  I have an YSL polish in Rose Gold, but other than that I'm not sure. Hmm.

  Here's my mani, Nails Inc Westbourne Mews with Girly Bits Heirloom on the tips. I like this one a lot, but I'm a bit fed up with removing glitter polishes all the time, so next week it might be back to holos and duochromes instead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I have an YSL polish in Rose Gold, but other than that I'm not sure. Hmm.
> 
> Here's my mani, Nails Inc Westbourne Mews with Girly Bits Heirloom on the tips. I like this one a lot, but I'm a bit fed up with removing glitter polishes all the time, so next week it might be back to holos and duochromes instead.


  Thanks Anitacska!  I'll check out the YSL NP.  I must say, those are some mighty pretty girly bits!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Anitacska!  I'll check out the YSL NP.  I must say, those are some mighty pretty girly bits!!!








 I don't know if the YSL polish is still available it came out 3 years ago.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if the YSL polish is still available it came out 3 years ago.


    Now you tell me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I googled it and got to see photo/swatches and it looks close to the DL one that I ordered!


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 17, 2013)

Nubar has an old gold duochrome that goes yellow/white/rose gold called Unpreditable Taupe. Its quite fun!

  I just did a bit of damage to the old credit card at the Rescue Beauty Lounge 50% off sale.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The $20 price tag was always a bit prohibitive for me to try but I've jumped in! I hope they live up to the hype.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2013)

Anneri - Congrats again, you look glowing with happiness! Love it.

  Naughtyp - So sorry about your breakup. Heartache is the worst, it's best to distract yourself with something. I guess hauling polish would be a good idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm still single and it depresses me a lot. I see everyone getting married and I feel like: what about meeee?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol!

  There's SO much stuff I want to haul, but no funds. I'd love to get some nice brushes (Tom Ford, Hakuhodo), a good hair brush (Mason Pearson), tons of clothes, a nice bag, and the list goes on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't fancy any polish at the moment though, nothing has caught my eye.

  I hope kimibos will be back to the threads soon. Miss her!
  Specktra feels a little quiet, maybe we need to start more threads.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 17, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Nubar has an old gold duochrome that goes yellow/white/rose gold called Unpreditable Taupe. Its quite fun!
> 
> I just did a bit of damage to the old credit card at the Rescue Beauty Lounge 50% off sale....
> 
> ...


  Hey, I just noticed your app in your signature. I downloaded it, typing in my whole collection just might take a while, lol.


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 17, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Hey, I just noticed your app in your signature. I downloaded it, typing in my whole collection just might take a while, lol.


Oh thanks. There are some a bar scanner programs that I could use as plug ins but I have not been able to get comfortable with how the popular bar scanners want to use that data if I I use their programs... and I don't want to pass anyones data onto unknown third parties. (The most popular one technically also does not allow minors to legally use the bar scanner and has a clause granting its ultimate corporate owner, royalty free usage of any swatches you upload!)

  This is the clause that I mean:
  You hereby grant to eBay a worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, nonexclusive, royalty-free, fully-paid up, transferable right and license, with the right to sublicense (through multiple tiers), under all of your intellectual property and other rights in the Content, to (i) reproduce, distribute, transmit, publicly perform and publicly display the Content, in whole or in part, in any manner and Media; (ii) modify, adapt, translate and create derivative works from the Content, in whole or in part, in any manner and Media; (iii) sublicense the foregoing rights, in whole or in part, to any third party, with or without a fee; and (iv) exercise any and all other present or future rights in the Content.
  You hereby grant to eBay a worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, nonexclusive, royalty-free, fully-paid up, transferable right and license, with the right to sublicense (through multiple tiers), under all of your intellectual property and other rights in the Content, to use all trademarks, trade names and the names and likenesses of you and any individuals that appear in the Content.

As well I know that the vast majority of my current makeup no longer has the bar code (ie it was on the out packing and not on the NP bottle).


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Nubar has an old gold duochrome that goes yellow/white/rose gold called Unpreditable Taupe. Its quite fun!
> 
> I just did a bit of damage to the old credit card at the Rescue Beauty Lounge 50% off sale....
> 
> ...


    Enjoy your RBL haul!!!


----------



## MRV (Nov 18, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Anneri - Congrats again, you look glowing with happiness! Love it.
> 
> Naughtyp - So sorry about your breakup. Heartache is the worst, it's best to distract yourself with something. I guess hauling polish would be a good idea.
> 
> ...


  Don't be depressed, Naynadine! You're not alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Being single has pros and cons but what bugs me the most are some married people's attitude. They say "you're lucky" (well, if being single is the ultimate bliss, why aren't _you _one?), you're "free to do '_things' _" (no, I'm not interested in doing_ things_, single or not) and "you can do whatever you want" (yeah, that's very likely when you pay double expenses with a single income). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we need a singles' thread?


  Regardless, here's Isadora Emerald Crush:


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 18, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, Medgal!
> 
> I was wondering, has anybody heard from CC or HOB? I miss those two!
> 
> ...


  I'm so sorry about your relationship
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I feel that bad I also don't always feel like doing my nails or makeup and just want to buy a ton. I guess we do that for when we feel better, so we can look like new again!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> I think it was the Kensington Caviar TC. It's been shrinking or something.
> 
> 
> I have not paid any atttention to AD polishes. They do look lovely over black. And those Zoyas are on my list, but I don't know if I'll get there.
> ...


  Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A singles thread is a good idea. Yeah, those kinda comments suck.

  Just have to say once more that I love Specktra, its by far the most postive place on the internet, and I really mean that. I notice that almost every day, it's hard to find a place where people are so polite to each other. There are lots of other discussion boards where the cattiness ist just overwhelming.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 18, 2013)

There is nothing worse than being alone when you go to buy potatoes: Huge 5-10 lb bag of potatoes= super cheap. a few loose potatoes= A MILLION DOLLARS. Grocery jerks! This is why I buy the instant mashed potato w/ instant gravy pouch. LOL 


  NPC Haul: Picture Polish Douceur, Essie Peak of Chic & Hors D'oeuvres. My poor HorsD'oeuvres leaked in transit and is all gloopy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , NPC is sending me out a new one tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and I got a freebie mini can of Batiste with polish points, it's really cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> There is nothing worse than being alone when you go to buy potatoes: Huge 5-10 lb bag of potatoes= super cheap. a few loose potatoes= A MILLION DOLLARS. Grocery jerks! This is why I buy the instant mashed potato w/ instant gravy pouch. LOL
> 
> 
> NPC Haul: Picture Polish Douceur, Essie Peak of Chic & Hors D'oeuvres. My poor HorsD'oeuvres leaked in transit and is all gloopy
> ...


 I'm sorry you single ladies have endured the insensitive comments, but I will add, none of us were _*born*_ married and most of us have been there too.  I was married and then suddenly and unexpectedly widowed when my husband died....something that I have in common with CC.  I was fortunate enough to have met yet another wonderful man and remarried several years later.  I get where you are because I've been there too.   Not complaining-------standing with you!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm sorry you single ladies have endured the insensitive comments, but I will add, none of us were _*born*_ married and most of us have been there too.  I was married and then suddenly and unexpectedly *widowed when my husband died....something that I have in common with CC.*  I was fortunate enough to have met yet another wonderful man and remarried several years later.  I get where you are because I've been there too.   Not complaining-------standing with you!!!


  I had no idea... I'm so sorry for your loss. 

  Medgal, since you were looking for rose gold polishes, I came across a Ciate Caviar set in rose gold today, maybe your daughter would like that:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-PqqbCVSF4...Manicure+Kits+in+Gleam+Review+%25284%2529.jpg

  I think it's called Gleam.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2013)

Group hug! To everyone who has lost their loved ones, and to those who are single, but also to those who are in my situation: I am married with 3 children, been with my husband for 16 years, married for nearly 14. The children are hard work, I'm a stay-at-home mum, it gets boring and lonely sometimes (although I have some good friends I see during the day), my husband and I don't have much time alone and we argue a lot especially about the children. Sometimes I do think it would be better to be single, but I couldn't support my children and they wouldn't want to be without him, neither would he without them. So we plod along. I can't say it's a happy marriage, but I guess once you have children, you make things work for their sake as well. So I think, there's no point in envying others for what you might think they have, single people aren't happier than married people (except maybe newly-weds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and vice versa. Marriage isn't the best thing in the world, it doesn't necessarily mean living with someone you are in love with. I love my husband for a lot of things, but I can't say I'm in love with him anymore. Marriage is about compromises, but it's also about supporting each other. It's nice to have someone to come home to, but sometimes it's also nice to come home to an empty house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope we all find what we want and can be happy regardless of our marital status.

  And what's better to make us happy? NAIL POLISH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  This came in the post today. I'm still waiting for loads from Llalrowe. When is the CbL restock, is it this Wednesday? Or was that something else?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Group hug! To everyone who has lost their loved ones, and to those who are single, but also to those who are in my situation: I am married with 3 children, been with my husband for 16 years, married for nearly 14. The children are hard work, I'm a stay-at-home mum, it gets boring and lonely sometimes (although I have some good friends I see during the day), my husband and I don't have much time alone and we argue a lot especially about the children. Sometimes I do think it would be better to be single, but I couldn't support my children and they wouldn't want to be without him, neither would he without them. So we plod along. I can't say it's a happy marriage, but I guess once you have children, you make things work for their sake as well. So I think, there's no point in envying others for what you might think they have, single people aren't happier than married people (except maybe newly-weds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   The grass is always greener _*over the septic tank*_





 Back to nail polish...lovely, lovely lovely!  I always love your color choices/selections Anitacska!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I had no idea... I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Medgal, since you were looking for rose gold polishes, I came across a Ciate Caviar set in rose gold today, maybe your daughter would like that:
> 
> ...


 
​Thanks for your sentiments Naynadine.  I didn't share that to make anyone uncomfortable.  It's just that things aren't always as they seem.  If we all threw our problems into a pile and really examined them, we'd probably take back our own!!!!

That's polish is really beautiful Naynadine.  Thank you!!!  It actually looks like the Estee Lauder Rose Gold that I ordered.  The only place I could find it was Saks 5th Ave and I usually avoid Saks because they charge an arm and a leg for shipping.  I found an online code and was able to get free shipping.  I think I'll wait for the two NPs that I ordered to come first.  I'll see which one she likes.  After all, how many bottles of Rose Gold polish does one need.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Thanks for your sentiments Naynadine.  I didn't share that to make anyone uncomfortable.  It's just that things aren't always as they seem.  If we all threw our problems into a pile and really examined them, we'd probably take back our own!!!!
> 
> That's polish is really beautiful Naynadine.  Thank you!!!  It actually looks like the Estee Lauder Rose Gold that I ordered.  The only place I could find it was Saks 5th Ave and I usually avoid Saks because they charge an arm and a leg for shipping.  I found an online code and was able to get free shipping.  I think I'll wait for the two NPs that I ordered to come first.  I'll see which one she likes.  *After all, how many bottles of Rose Gold polish does one need.*


  Now we all know that's a silly question, really...!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm sorry you single ladies have endured the insensitive comments, but I will add, none of us were _*born*_ married and most of us have been there too.  I was married and then suddenly and unexpectedly widowed when my husband died....something that I have in common with CC.  I was fortunate enough to have met yet another wonderful man and remarried several years later.  I get where you are because I've been there too.   Not complaining-------standing with you!!!


  I'm sorry for your loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't really know anyone where I'm living and people really don't talk to you unless they want to sell you something and I don't have any money so I'm no fun LOL I'm just whiny about the groceries.... but seriously how can a 4L bag of milk cost less than a 2L carton??? (if you haven't seen bagged milk, google it for fun!)


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> True dat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We used to have bagged milk in Hungary! You had to keep it in a jug to stay upright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't complain about more costing less, I feed 5 people, so I need more all the time!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> We used to have bagged milk in Hungary! You had to keep it in a jug to stay upright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's the kind! I do buy it occasionally if I have someone to split it with. Maybe if I bought the filtered kind I could buy bagged... If it had a date a month away.


  Euch... who is using mineral spirits/varsol in my building. stink-o-rama.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> True dat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Exactly


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm sorry for your loss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Thank you Fuzzy 





   Wow Fuzzy.  I did google it.  In all my years I have never seen or heard of bagged milk.  Speaking of milk-----now I'll be thinking of* milk & cookies* all night


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great now me too. We had our first 'snow' (Blowing snow/ice that did not keep on the ground) here... so I celebrated with a pine scented candle and a cup of hot chocolate! 

  Current mani is Deborah Lippman Satin Doll, a much tamer hue than I usually wear, but I like it! I have Nails Inc gell effects on half the nails, and forgetting about Seche Vite I put the Julep Freedom (Gel like) top coat on the other half. 24 hours, and I am not noticing a difference so far. I like Seche vite better than both I think.


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 18, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks medgal!! Now I'm craving oreos and milk


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Anneri, you look so beautiful and happy!!!
> 
> I have been lurking the past week or so. Just my luck we had an office fire (everyone is ok) but we had to move out of our office into a temporary location. The last week has been horrible.
> 
> ...






Yay HOB!  Welcome home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sorry about your office fire..that's pretty scary...glad no one was hurt!  I'm missing your oh so PERFECT manis.  You're my inspiration!  I guess I'll celebrate your return with some cookies & milk!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

Us/Can can enter to win Del Sol colour changing polish here:

  http://pawsitiveliving.ca/2013/11/del-sol-color-changing-lacquer-giveaway.html


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 18, 2013)

WOW Honey, I am so sorry to hear about the office fire, that is horrible! I am grateful that everybody is ok!


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 18, 2013)

I have 3 kids. I regularly get questioned about how much food we buy in the supermarkets - but even though the boys are small they are are really healthy and growing (and slim in spite of how much they eat!!) and teenage girls are HUNGRY when they get back from school. We go through about 10litres of milk a week, 3-4 loaves of bread, 4-5 kgs of fruit etc etc We mainly eat at home as it's not really worth taking everyone out to eat most of the time - its easier to cook something quick at home.

  I'm quite lucky with my husband, we are still quite in love after all this time. But we have a blended family and it's rarely smooth or easy. My husband works a lot and feels pulled in every direction and kids, well, they respond to stress. And I'm the ultimate introvert and seem to struggle to find a corner to myself many days (or a finally sink into one and someone stick their head around the corner to tell me about the funniest thing that happened today). I use painting my nails as a breather sometimes ('no mummy has wet nail someone else will have to pull your lego apart') but even then I get aksed to do the kids nails!! I have the only preschooler with skittle glitter nails in his class.


----------



## MRV (Nov 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Anneri, you look so beautiful and happy!!!
> 
> I have been lurking the past week or so. Just my luck* we had an office fire* (everyone is ok) but we had to move out of our office into a temporary location. The last week has been horrible.
> 
> ...


  Nice to see you, Honey! Oh, a fire, that's a terrible thing to happen. Good to hear no one was hurt and I hope you did not get big damages.

  I'm thinking of Minuit, too.

  Thanks! It's much darker than I expected (looks just emerald glitter in the bottle with a slight duochrome shift which does not show up on the nail though) and more matte than the previous Isadora sands I've worn.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I hear you, Toronto is so much more expensive than other cities as well!  Great haul! Sorry a bottle leaked on you, glad you are getting a new one.  Great now me too. We had our first 'snow' (Blowing snow/ice that did not keep on the ground) here... so I celebrated with a pine scented candle and a cup of hot chocolate!


  It's very expensive in Toronto-  even Markham has better prices lol  Likely due to the property costs.  It snowed? I must have been sleeping!  





MRV said:


> Nice that they are sending you another one. What is a mini can of Batiste with polish points?


 This little can of dry shampoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NailPolishCanada gives points on purchases that let you get things from the rewards 'catalogue' they have.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2013)

Just a quick question, those who ordered from the ILNP pre-order, did you get your free Absolute Zero polish? I've just received mine, but no Absolute Zero.  Was I supposed to add that to the order or was it automatically sent to everyone who ordered?


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmm well I didn't mention it specifically so I sure hope it arrives.

  couple of recent manis - illamasqua throb - true red creme




  essence - just in case, sort of a light bronze


----------



## MRV (Nov 19, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Hmm well I didn't mention it specifically so I sure hope it arrives.
> 
> couple of recent manis - illamasqua throb - true red creme
> 
> ...


  Throb looks nice! I think I have avoided all reds from them though (but have a ton of others).


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 19, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Hmm well I didn't mention it specifically so I sure hope it arrives.
> 
> couple of recent manis - illamasqua throb - true red creme
> 
> ...


Lovely manis!

  I am having such a hard time not patching up any little chips on my nails.. but since I am still comparing top coats I need to leave them. Grr.. just a couple more days. Good thing I went with such a neutral colour.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick question, those who ordered from the ILNP pre-order, did you get your free Absolute Zero polish? I've just received mine, but no Absolute Zero.  Was I supposed to add that to the order or was it automatically sent to everyone who ordered?


  I received my order and Absolute Zero was included.  I did not add it to the order. You may want to contact her.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2013)

1drfullycr8ed said:


> I received my order and Absolute Zero was included.  I did not add it to the order. You may want to contact her.


  Thanks. I have contacted her. I've also checked and the e-mail about the order being shipped shows Absolute Zero, so I guess it was automatically added. Hope they still have some, or failing that, at least she'll offer to send me another polish. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> I have 3 kids. I regularly get questioned about how much food we buy in the supermarkets - but even though the boys are small they are are really healthy and growing (and slim in spite of how much they eat!!) and teenage girls are HUNGRY when they get back from school. We go through about 10litres of milk a week, 3-4 loaves of bread, 4-5 kgs of fruit etc etc We mainly eat at home as it's not really worth taking everyone out to eat most of the time - its easier to cook something quick at home.
> 
> *I'm quite lucky with my husband, we are still quite in love after all this time.* But we have a blended family and it's rarely smooth or easy. My husband works a lot and feels pulled in every direction and kids, well, they respond to stress. And I'm the ultimate introvert and seem to struggle to find a corner to myself many days (or a finally sink into one and someone stick their head around the corner to tell me about the funniest thing that happened today). I use painting my nails as a breather sometimes ('no mummy has wet nail someone else will have to pull your lego apart') but even then I get aksed to do the kids nails!! I have the only preschooler with skittle glitter nails in his class.


 Glad to hear about your love for your husband.  I share those sentiments about mine.  Marriage is work---but then so is anything worth having.  You can't just set-it & forget-it---you have to tend to it, and it sounds like you already do that.

I love that makeup and NP are my drugs of choice.  I polished my nails last night with my pup curled on my lap.  She wants to be held constantly, so there she sat the entire time...even as they dried and I didn't get a single smudge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Thank you! And Emerald crush looks great on you!
> I hear you, Toronto is so much more expensive than other cities as well!
> 
> Great haul! Sorry a bottle leaked on you, glad you are getting a new one.
> ...


    Bcteagirl...you are indeed a girl after my own heart.  I love hot chocolate (sometimes with a touch of Rumplemintz) or hot cider and burning candles.  I find that the best 
   way for me to relax on a cold night....oh and a soft throw & a good book.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2013)

Barbra from ILNP has replied already and is sending me a bottle of Absolute Zero. Now that's what I call customer service!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2013)

MRV said:


> At least we have the NPs, regardless of the situation! *I see you got some of the Essies! But the one on the right is not Belugaria, no?* Yes, the CbL restock is tomorrow. Check out the times on FB.
> 
> 
> Nice to see you, Honey! Oh, a fire, that's a terrible thing to happen. Good to hear no one was hurt and I hope you did not get big damages.


  No, it's one of the Luxeffect, called Jazzy Jubilant. It's not available here in the UK, so I got it on eBay together with the other two.

  HOB, nice to see you again, sorry about the office fire though, how awful.

  I saw Buick over on the UK thread, she says she's not been hauling np, so that's why she's not been here. I miss her witty comments. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had a hideously busy day today, but did manage to take pictures of my mani which I'll post tomorrow. I'll take pictures of my ILNP haul tomorrow. Just made my Llarowe wishlist... Oh dear.

  I'm off to bed now though, I'm knackered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Barbra from ILNP has replied already and is sending me a bottle of Absolute Zero. Now that's what I call customer service!


    That's awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> Anneri, you look so beautiful and happy!!!
> 
> I have been lurking the past week or so. Just my luck we had an office fire (everyone is ok) but we had to move out of our office into a temporary location. The last week has been horrible.
> 
> ...


  My three Dior holiday NPs arrived today and Minuit is my favorite of the three.  I'll take pics in the daylight tomorrow.  I hope it looks as pretty on my nails as it does in the bottle


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 19, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Bcteagirl...you are indeed a girl after my own heart.  I love hot chocolate (sometimes with a touch of Rumplemintz) or hot cider and burning candles.  I find that the best
> way for me to relax on a cold night....oh and a soft throw & a good book.


I hear you! I love books. WHen I moved I had to get rid of almost 10 boxes of them, it broke my heart  Reading Snow Falling on Cedars right now, you?

  I wonder if there is a book thread on this board 

  In terms of Rose Gold polishes, I am not sure if it has been mentioned yet, but Stella by Cirque looks very nice.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 19, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I hear you! I love books. WHen I moved I had to get rid of almost 10 boxes of them, it broke my heart  Reading Snow Falling on Cedars right now, you?  I wonder if there is a book thread on this board   In terms of Rose Gold polishes, I am not sure if it has been mentioned yet, but Stella by Cirque looks very nice.


 Gonna butt in here! Book thread is needed if there isnt one already! Im reading allegiant right now, not sleeping tonight lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I hear you! I love books. WHen I moved I had to get rid of almost 10 boxes of them, it broke my heart  Reading Snow Falling on Cedars right now, you?
> 
> I wonder if there is a book thread on this board
> 
> In terms of Rose Gold polishes, I am not sure if it has been mentioned yet, but Stella by Cirque looks very nice.






about your books!  You can do a search on the forum for a book thread.  I'm currently reading 'Me Before You,' which is really pretty good.  Did you read 'The Book Thief' ?  I see they've made it into a movie that will be coming out soon.  That was a very good book too.

I'll add that one to my list, thanks.  I just googled it----the micro glitter is rose gold and the base looks tangerine.  I'm actually hoping she'll like the DL polish.  It's very pretty.  I'm still waiting for the EL one to arrive.  Apparently the EL polish is very popular.  I had a hard time finding it.  EL didn't even have it on their own web site!


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, it's one of the Luxeffect, called Jazzy Jubilant. It's not available here in the UK, so I got it on eBay together with the other two.
> 
> HOB, nice to see you again, sorry about the office fire though, how awful.
> 
> ...


  I was quite happy with my list until I just noticed that she has added more shades and I want one of them. I can only get 7 this time, and now I have to skip one that was originally on my list.

  Speaking of Llarowe...I got not one, but two packages from them today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried to capture the few sun rays we had but it was still difficult to photograph some of them:





  That's a fact Jack, All Bidness, Unorthodox Annie, Smooth Criminal, Monkey see Monkey Do, Precious Metal







  Chasing Rainbows, Ground Control, Hardware/Hardware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (_awesome '_tangerine' metallic holo glitter!), Belissima, Blue Prediction

  Finally a quick mani I did late last night: Hare Dead Man's Bones.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok wow, I need to own that Hare's polish. Actually I need to own any Hare's polish.

  Hare, KBShimmer and cadillaquer are on my list for 'polishes to buy next year'.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> I was quite happy with my list until I just noticed that she has added more shades and I want one of them. I can only get 7 this time, and now I have to skip one that was originally on my list.
> 
> Speaking of Llarowe...I got not one, but two packages from them today!!
> 
> ...


  Lovely! I'm still waiting for mine. I have loads of EdMs, 5 CrowsToes and the Box Indied hopefully arriving soon, and I'm still waiting for my Hares (fall 2012 ones) to be shipped. It's going to feel like Christmas when everything arrives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Which CbLs are on your list? I have 12 at the moment, mostly holos, but also some of the glitters! Getting excited! Going to ask them to merge my order with the Lilypad/Jindie Nails restock tomorrow, really want the Llarowe Xoxo polish plus a few others. Sadly not all colours will be restocked.


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Nov 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Barbra from ILNP has replied already and is sending me a bottle of Absolute Zero. Now that's what I call customer service!


That's great!!!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> No, it's one of the Luxeffect, called Jazzy Jubilant. It's not available here in the UK, so I got it on eBay together with the other two.
> 
> HOB, nice to see you again, sorry about the office fire though, how awful.
> 
> ...


  We should start a book thread! How do you find Allegiant? I've read some bad reviews and hold back buying it for now.

  Phew, that was a lot of quotes. I hope I didn't forget anybody who commented on the pics and will say 'Thank you!!!' just in case. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm quite excited right now because we'll leave for a short trip to London on Friday morning. Besides doing a lot of cultural stuff, shopping and watching the Doctor Who Anniversary at the cinema (yay!!!) I'll do a makeup class at Illamasqua. Very very excited!


----------



## lyseD (Nov 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I hear you! I love books. WHen I moved I had to get rid of almost 10 boxes of them, it broke my heart  Reading Snow Falling on Cedars right now, you?
> 
> I wonder if there is a book thread on this board
> 
> ...


I must have missed it - which DL polish did you get her?


  Thank you.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 20, 2013)

My browser isn't playing ball so I can't quote properly, will try and remember everyone!  Anneri, thanks for sharing the wedding pictures, you look beautiful and very happy. So pleased the day went well.   (((Hugs))) to everyone who is struggling for any reason. I too love that we are such a supportive group, and that with all the differences between our lives we have one thing in common that brings us together - love of NP!  My ILNP haul arrived - I have so many haul and mani photos to share but every time I think about it I'm away from home/wifi access. When I finally post them all I will spam the whole thread LOL!   Re the Dior holiday polishes, I got Minuit (with the help of a little enabling from my husband). Looks so pretty.   Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
I'm quite excited right now because we'll leave for a short trip to London on Friday morning. Besides doing a lot of cultural stuff, shopping and watching the Doctor Who Anniversary at the cinema (yay!!!) I'll do a makeup class at Illamasqua. Very very excited!



  Ooh great! How long are you staying? Wave hello if you're anywhere near the Guildhall teehee


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

I also have some manis to share!  I use a lot of drugstore polishes lately, because I've no money and they're easily available (for little money lol) and I quite like the results. They really have become a lot better, with striking textures and even nice holos!  That's the first Maybelline Brocade np I tried, Woven Skyline.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A slightly more expensive drugstore polish I've never tried before. This held up greatly - no chips or tipwear for three days which is phenomenal for me. BeYu in Champagne Illusion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aaaand a 1,50€ polish (Rival de Loop in Perfect Rainbow) over a black base. I was debating over getting the Artdeco ones, but this is just as nice for the fraction of the price imo. I got another one I'll have to try soon.


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey ladies! I just posted in the Traincase section where I show my new storage for nailpolish, figured some of you might be interested so just a heads up 

  I got some manis to show aswell!!




  OPI Ski Slope Sweetie, didnt like this one. Looks terribly old fashioned.




  OPI All sparkly and gold, really liked this one! Super dense and glittery goodness.




  OPI Dont burst my bubble (Base) And Maybelline colorama Winter Baby




  China Glaze Gossip over Gimlets, lovely polish!




  OPI Silent Stars go by, a little too brown in some lights but inside and in the shade it looks lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

The Llarowe website is completely dead. Ugh, this is fun. I might try my luck at the next restock, this is too much aggro.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med!
> 
> 
> Thank you Bcteagirl! I didn't want to go all white and fluffy - after all, I'm not in my twenties any longer and it *was* November - and was really happy about everything turned out.
> ...


  There are so many really nice drugstore polishes than there were just a few years ago. I haven't seen those Maybelline brocades around here yet, but I'm keeping an eye out for them!




  Ooo my Enchanted Polish is downstairs... off I go!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I'm quite excited right now because we'll leave for a short trip to London on Friday morning. Besides doing a lot of cultural stuff, shopping and watching the Doctor Who Anniversary at the cinema (yay!!!) I'll do a makeup class at Illamasqua. Very very excited!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh great! How long are you staying? Wave hello if you're anywhere near the Guildhall teehee


  Hi Jenny! I take it you live in London then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's just a short getaway of four days - Friday to Monday. It's been nearly two years since I was in London, so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 



 
Hi Jenny! I take it you live in London then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
It's just a short getaway of four days - Friday to Monday. It's been nearly two years since I was in London, so I'm really looking forward to it!



  I don't actually, just work here  I escape at evenings and weekends lol. The problem with that is that I'm often lazy about making the most of what's on offer in London - the last thing I want to do most weekends is travel in when I don't have to! But when I do get out and about I still love it, it's an awesome city. Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> I was quite happy with my list until I just noticed that she has added more shades and I want one of them. I can only get 7 this time, and now I have to skip one that was originally on my list.
> 
> Speaking of Llarowe...I got not one, but two packages from them today!!
> 
> ...


 Awesome NP haulage MRV....and very pretty mani!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> Hey ladies! I just posted in the Traincase section where I show my new storage for nailpolish, figured some of you might be interested so just a heads up
> 
> I got some manis to show aswell!!
> 
> ...


 So pretty Honi----love your choices.  I love Ski Slope Sweetie---you say old fashioned, I say classic!  I like them all!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  Anneri your nails are totally fab!  GREAT manis!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> You are right, Naynadine. Luckily, I know nothing about those other ones!
> 
> 
> Nice that they are sending you another one. What is a mini can of Batiste with polish points?
> ...


    Do get Minuit!  It's solo pretty!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med!
> 
> 
> Thank you Bcteagirl! I didn't want to go all white and fluffy - after all, I'm not in my twenties any longer and it *was* November - and was really happy about everything turned out.
> ...


  I know what you mean, we all have our own problems. Enjoy every minute of your happiness!

  I need to vent real quick... peeps on evilbay drive me nuts! Accusing me of selling used makeup as new, on top of other problems like one buyer not accepting her package and not picking it up from the post office either, wich today returned to me. I rarely put something on ebay, now I know why... I've really had enough of peoples' shenanigans the last couple of days, the ebay stuff is just the icing on the cake. I just had to let that out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med!
> 
> 
> Thank you Bcteagirl! I didn't want to go all white and fluffy - after all, I'm not in my twenties any longer and it *was* November - and was really happy about everything turned out.
> ...


  Thanks so much Anneri


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I know what you mean, we all have our own problems. Enjoy every minute of your happiness!
> 
> I need to vent real quick... peeps on evilbay drive me nuts! Accusing me of selling used makeup as new, on top of other problems like one buyer not accepting her package and not picking it up from the post office either, wich today returned to me. I rarely put something on ebay, now I know why... I've really had enough of peoples' shenanigans the last couple of days, the ebay stuff is just the icing on the cake.


   Oh no Naynadine!!!  I think they're lying to try to get out of paying....that's just wrong.  Maybe it's time to step away from EBay.  What about Amazon.  Have you tried 
  selling there?  I don't have any experience selling on either but it might be worth a try.  So sorry you have to deal with this crap!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Gonna butt in here! Book thread is needed if there isnt one already! Im reading allegiant right now, not sleeping tonight lol






Hi there Josie!  What have you been up to.  Missed ya!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Med!
> 
> 
> Thank you Bcteagirl! I didn't want to go all white and fluffy - after all, I'm not in my twenties any longer and it *was* November - and was really happy about everything turned out.
> ...


  Ooh, ooh, ooh, I'll be in London on Sunday! Oxford Street mainly. Maybe if you're around we can meet up just to say hello. Don't worry if you can't / don't want to. Just an idea. And I'm really excited about the new Doctor Who too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I must have missed it - which DL polish did you get her?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


   I got DL's Glamorous Life...it came up when I googled Rose Gold nail polish.  It does look slightly but I think it could have had more rose in it.  I'll have to wait to see what my daughter thinks.


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Just ordered Jazzy Jubilant from Essie from eBay today, woopies. Looking forward to getting it  

  On another note, I've been wanting a large single palette (THose for refills) from Mac for the past.. two months. But its sold out and continues to be so, how annoying is that!


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesome NP haulage MRV....and very pretty mani!


  Thanks, Med!


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I know what you mean, we all have our own problems. Enjoy every minute of your happiness!
> 
> I need to vent real quick... peeps on evilbay drive me nuts! Accusing me of selling used makeup as new, on top of other problems like one buyer not accepting her package and not picking it up from the post office either, wich today returned to me. I rarely put something on ebay, now I know why... I've really had enough of peoples' shenanigans the last couple of days, the ebay stuff is just the icing on the cake. I just had to let that out.


  That really sucks! Are you selling in Germany or internationally? Do you have any requirements for bidders? I hope you can fix things with the buyers.

  I have thought of selling stuff on eBay many times but I have been a bit hesitant (and most of all lazy). I'm thinking maybe some easier stuff like jewellery would be safer to start with than makeup.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes, put ALL Hares on you list! :haha:    Thanks! Hope you'll get your previous orders soon!  But... ARGHHH! 3+ F...ING HOURS!!! :headbang: to get these: Army of One, Come Dance the Hora, Days of Our Polish, Grace, Mojito, Paper Moon, Woman from Tokyo. You'd better start pushing the buttons or it's midnight soon!  Don't feel bad, Anneri. I'm sure we're all just happy for you!    Lovely manis! I actually saw 2 Maybelline Brocades today for the first time. A red one and a silvery/goldish? with pink (looked just like AE She Walks in Beauty).   These are also lovely! I intend to wear SSS as a base for a glitter.   Thanks! Yes, exactly. It looks like a rocky surface.   Thanks, Med!


  Thanks MRV! I actually got all brocades but the red one. I also thought that the pink/gold one looked SWIB. I haven't tried it yet though.  Naynadine - that's so sucky! I hate eBay for that reason. Did you try Kleiderkreisel? I sold some of my stuff there without problems.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> We should start a book thread! How do you find Allegiant? I've read some bad reviews and hold back buying it for now.


 I heard a lot of mediocre reviews too but i loved divergent so there is no way im Not reading the final book. I have yet to read enough to comment, im a slow reader lol but i ll let you know when i do!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty Honi----love your choices.  I love Ski Slope Sweetie---you say old fashioned, I say classic!  I like them all!!!


  I love Ski Slope Sweetie too , It's vintage!


----------



## Lalalish (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> That really sucks! Are you selling in Germany or internationally? Do you have any requirements for bidders? I hope you can fix things with the buyers.  I have thought of selling stuff on eBay many times but I have been a bit hesitant (and most of all lazy). I'm thinking maybe some easier stuff like jewellery would be safer to start with than makeup.


  My boss sells audio equip. & guitars on there all the time. He loves it except there are outrageous fees. I've sold a few things, but have only had a girl that wouldn't pay so she didn't get her stuff!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> That really sucks! Are you selling in Germany or internationally? Do you have any requirements for bidders? I hope you can fix things with the buyers.
> 
> I have thought of selling stuff on eBay many times but I have been a bit hesitant (and most of all lazy). I'm thinking maybe some easier stuff like jewellery would be safer to start with than makeup.


  I only sell in Germany. I would offer shipping internationally as well, but I really want to ship with tracking only, so no one can claim they didn't receive their package. I don't have any requirements besides that.  I guess insured international shipping would simply be too expensive, no one would probably spend that much, when MAC etc is cheaper in their country in the first place.
  The best thing is, someone accused me of selling ''so much makeup'' that I must be commercial seller. Well, I sold 13 (!!!) items in all of the years I am on ebay (maybe like four years). I just get rid of some backups or things I don't use anymore, just like here in the Clearance Bin. Ridiculous, really... 

  Jewellery might be a good idea for a start


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> Just ordered Jazzy Jubilant from Essie from eBay today, woopies. Looking forward to getting it
> 
> On another note, I've been wanting a large single palette (THose for refills) from Mac for the past.. two months. But its sold out and continues to be so, how annoying is that!


    Wow...just googled Jazzy Jubilant---it's sooooo pretty!!!

   Very annoying!  I wanted to order a single several months ago and couldn't.  My local MAC store didn't even have any but they 'gifted' me a double palette.


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Josie!  What have you been up to.  Missed ya!!![/COLOR]


 Hey! I missed chatting with u too  i've been really busy and stressed out lately so i mostly just have time to lurk. And we're dealing with some legal issues too which will probably drag on at least till april if everything turns out well. God, i need a shopping spree to chill!


----------



## Lalalish (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> :cheer:    I was quite happy with my list until I just noticed that she has added more shades and I want one of them. I can only get 7 this time, and now I have to skip one that was originally on my list.  Speaking of Llarowe...I got not one, but two packages from them today!! ompom: I tried to capture the few sun rays we had but it was still difficult to photograph some of them:
> 
> That's a fact Jack, All Bidness, Unorthodox Annie, Smooth Criminal, Monkey see Monkey Do, Precious Metal
> 
> ...


  Those are BEAUTIFUL!! I'm trying to catch up! I bought a couple KBs but nothing as pretty as those!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 20, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Naynadine - that's so sucky! I hate eBay for that reason. Did you try Kleiderkreisel? I sold some of my stuff there without problems.


  Haven't tried it, but heard lots of things about it - some bad too. But I also know people who had good experiences with it, so I might finally try it. I just find the site a little confusing, so I haven't looked into it yet. That's good to know that you had success selling there 

  I wish I could contribute something polish related to the thread, but I don't have anything, lol.


----------



## Lalalish (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I only sell in Germany. I would offer shipping internationally as well, but I really want to ship with tracking only, so no one can claim they didn't receive their package. I don't have any requirements besides that.  I guess insured international shipping would simply be too expensive, no one would probably spend that much, when MAC etc is cheaper in their country in the first place. The best thing is, someone accused me of selling ''so much makeup'' that I must be commercial seller. Well, I sold 13 (!!!) items in all of the years I am on ebay (maybe like four years). I just get rid of some backups or things I don't use anymore, just like here in the Clearance Bin. Ridiculous, really...   Jewellery might be a good idea for a start


  Purses! That's what I had luck with!


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow...just googled Jazzy Jubilant---it's sooooo pretty!!!
> 
> Very annoying!  I wanted to order a single several months ago and couldn't.  My local MAC store didn't even have any but they 'gifted' me a double palette.


  I think it will be a pretty version of what I wanted Rainbow connection to be  The closest Mac store to me is 1,5 hours single way by train.. :-/ So I dont have the possibility to browse around much. I am going to the pressopening of Denmarks first PRO-store next week though so Ill probably see if they have one in stock there.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Haven't tried it, but heard lots of things about it - some bad too. But I also know people who had good experiences with it, so I might finally try it. I just find the site a little confusing, so I haven't looked into it yet. That's good to know that you had success selling there   I wish I could contribute something polish related to the thread, but I don't have anything, lol.


  The good thing is that you can set your own rules. I only offer PP and insured shipping for example and who doesn't like it can leave it. If you have any questions, pm me if you like!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Haven't tried it, but heard lots of things about it - some bad too. But I also know people who had good experiences with it, so I might finally try it. I just find the site a little confusing, so I haven't looked into it yet. That's good to know that you had success selling there
> 
> *I wish I could contribute something polish related to the thread, but I don't have anything, lol.*


   Oh who cares----it's just nice to have you here Naynadine!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh who cares----it's just nice to have you here Naynadine!  [/COLOR]:hug:


  Well said!  Do you hear that BUICK?!?!?!?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I know what you mean, we all have our own problems. *Enjoy every minute of your happiness!*
> 
> I need to vent real quick... peeps on evilbay drive me nuts! Accusing me of selling used makeup as new, on top of other problems like one buyer not accepting her package and not picking it up from the post office either, wich today returned to me. I rarely put something on ebay, now I know why... I've really had enough of peoples' shenanigans the last couple of days, the ebay stuff is just the icing on the cake. I just had to let that out.


 That's for sure.  Happiness can be fleeting.  I'm celebrating today---It's the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy---I am grateful to be alive!!!


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

And I just bought a Totoro Kigurumi on ebay, someone please stop me


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> I think it will be a pretty version of what I wanted Rainbow connection to be  The closest Mac store to me is 1,5 hours single way by train.. :-/ So I dont have the possibility to browse around much.* I am going to the pressopening of Denmarks first PRO-store* next week though so Ill probably see if they have one in stock there.


  That should be fun Honi!  Hope you'll share that experience with us!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's for sure.  Happiness can be fleeting.  I'm celebrating today---*It's the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy---I am grateful to be alive!!!*


  Congrats on your anniversary, I wish you many, many more to come!!


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That should be fun Honi!  Hope you'll share that experience with us!


  Sure will!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm getting very frustrated.  Every post takes me two tries because Safari quits simultaneously.  Has been happening since I downloaded a software update on my iMAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Forget multi-quoting....it quits as soon as I do so and then the page reloads, requiring that I start all over again!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> And I just bought a Totoro Kigurumi on ebay, someone please stop me


  I had to google that... sounds like a fancy japanese knife or something.  It's way better than a knife I see.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Hey! I missed chatting with u too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds like a haul might be just what the doctor ordered.  I hope things work out for you!


----------



## Honi (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I had to google that... sounds like a fancy japanese knife or something.  It's way better than a knife I see.


  Fancy pyjamas, definitely better than a knife


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Collective haul with a few NPs:



Includes:
Formula X, Sparkle Bomb
Dior Holiday Frimas, Minuit & Marilyn.  Also Dior Apricot, and Golden Light & City of Gold gifted to me by my Saks SA.
DL Pseudo Silk Kimono, Good Girl Gone Bad, Ruby Red Slippers & Rolling in the Deep
Butter London Double Take Blue Coat & Lecoy
Butter London Double Take Rebel Fox & Brass Monkey

I couldn't get a photo that showed the "Rose Gold" NPs by DL & EL but neither look particularly rose gold to me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Honi said:


> Fancy pyjamas, definitely better than a knife






I googled it too and costumes came up on Amazon!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I have two purses that I had planned to sell there, so I'll see how that goes.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


 Thanks Naynadine!  Sometimes I hesitate to make a big deal of it because there are so many people who didn't have a great outcome.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> Yes, put ALL Hares on you list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Argh indeed! I've only just managed to place my order. I forgot about it at 4 (I also had to pick up the children from school), so it was about 45 minutes into the pre-order when I tried going on the site, and failed. I kept trying while cooking, but my cart expired on me. Then after supper I had to take my daughter to piano lesson. I started adding again, but ran out of time. The site is working much better now and I'd actually managed to add 16 polishes within 30 minutes! Yes, 16, instead of the 12 I was planning on getting. Hohum.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Collective haul with a few NPs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice haul! But I'm jealous of your Dior Frimas, that one isn't available here and it's the only one I wanted apart from Minuit. Grrr! LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's for sure.  Happiness can be fleeting.  I'm celebrating today---It's the 11th anniversary of my double mastectomy---I am grateful to be alive!!!


  Wow, that's fantastic! Very happy for you!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

Finally I've got around to posting some pictures. I spent some of my child-free time this afternoon sorting out my polishes, my latest purchases were all over the place. I boxed them up and updated my spreadsheet. Except for 3 polishes that I don't know where I put... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I've taken pictures of my new INP polishes:









  Sorry the second picture is a bit blurry,

  I also chose my next few manis and these are the polishes I'll be using in the next few days. In fact I've already used the Miss Sporty polish tonight (it's the purple one on the left in the first picture). It's a nice duochrome.









  Finally, here's my mani. I wasn't very happy with it, I think I applied too many coats too quickly and it bubbled up, but it's a nice colour, so I left it for 2 days. It's Darling Diva Polish Persephone over black topped with EP Djinn in a Bottle. It's a nice duochrome and the holo topcoat works well with it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2013)

Just a heads up, the Llarowe pre-order is closing in an hour as they've now sold a massive amount of polishes! So if anyone want any, do it now!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

In the end I didn't really see any difference between the Nails Inc and Julep gel like top coats. And I think I will stick largely to Seche Vite.

  I got tired of the chipped Deborah Lippman, so yesterday evening I switched to Sea Dust by Urban Outfitters. A light sparkly sea foam with darker green flecks. I like it,and am surprised that it is decent considering it was quite inexpensive. Day 1 is over and no chips yet.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just a heads up, the Llarowe pre-order is closing in an hour as they've now sold a massive amount of polishes! So if anyone want any, do it now!


  I succumbed, been eyeing up those CbLs for a while, ordered 5 to start with! Spent less than I'd expected on other makeup /mac holiday collections, so...   What's the green BL in your pic above? We need names woman!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Very nice haul! But I'm jealous of your Dior Frimas, that one isn't available here and it's the only one I wanted apart from Minuit. Grrr! LOL


  Awww that's not fair!  Why is that BTW?  My Saks SA said they went really fast which is why she sat one aside for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, that's fantastic! Very happy for you!


    Thank you Anitacska!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I've got around to posting some pictures. I spent some of my child-free time this afternoon sorting out my polishes, my latest purchases were all over the place. I boxed them up and updated my spreadsheet. Except for 3 polishes that I don't know where I put...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which BLs are those?  I love your haul.  I also love your mani---you have a real knack for pairing colors w/your manis.
  I'm trying to catch on.  Here's my current mani---it's Chanel Vamp and accent nail w/ DL Ruby Red Slippers.




Not the best photo but you get the idea.  It's really very pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Arrgh...ladies, a polish that I have in my stash (and many of you may also have it) is depicted to be rose gold.  Butter London Champers!!!  If you have it
                             please let me know what you think!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 20, 2013)

I caved and ordered 4 CbL polishes, I chose to combine shipping in case I decide to get something from Lilypad tomoro, suggestions anyone?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> about your books!  You can do a search on the forum for a book thread.  I'm currently reading 'Me Before You,' which is really pretty good.  Did you read 'The Book Thief' ?  I see they've made it into a movie that will be coming out soon.  That was a very good book too.
> 
> I'll add that one to my list, thanks.  I just googled it----the micro glitter is rose gold and the base looks tangerine.  I'm actually hoping she'll like the DL polish.  It's very pretty.  I'm still waiting for the EL one to arrive.  Apparently the EL polish is very popular.  I had a hard time finding it.  EL didn't even have it on their own web site!


  If I don't find a thread by the weekend (Feeling UBER lazy tonight) I will make one and post the link back here!

  The Book Thief is one of the books that got 'left behind' _sigh_ It is still on my list and I will get it to read at the library at some point. I have a list of all the books I gave away.. I tried to give away only the ones I know would be fairly easy to get at the library. That way I can come back and read them.

  Have you read Suite française ? The same friend who recommended The Book Thief to me also recommended that book, and it was a great read.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 20, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I may be alone, but that just means I can have spring rolls and chocolate chip cookies for breakfast and nobody can tell me that it's wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well darn you all to heck. It is 10'clock, I am changed out since I get up before 6, and now I want an eggroll!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> If I don't find a thread by the weekend (Feeling UBER lazy tonight) I will make one and post the link back here!
> 
> The Book Thief is one of the books that got 'left behind' _sigh_ It is still on my list and I will get it to read at the library at some point. I have a list of all the books I gave away.. I tried to give away only the ones I know would be fairly easy to get at the library. That way I can come back and read them.
> 
> *Have you read Suite française ? *The same friend who recommended The Book Thief to me also recommended that book, and it was a great read.


   No, I haven't read Suite Francaise but I've added it to my list!  I looked it up.  The details about the author are heartbreaking.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Makeup AND Dr. who?? Very nice. Classic Dr. Who I assume
> 
> 
> Lovely manis! I like the champagne one especially.
> ...








 Don't think that I had anything special, they were just these:


----------



## MRV (Nov 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Arrgh...ladies, a polish that I have in my stash (and many of you may also have it) is depicted to be rose gold.  Butter London Champers!!!  If you have it
> please let me know what you think!


  I have it, but it's yet another one I have not used.


----------



## MRV (Nov 21, 2013)

The ILNPs came soon enough!





Washing Ashore - Purgatory
  Admire Me - Sweet Serenade
  A.C. Slatter - Absolute Zero


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2013)

jennyap said:


> What's the green BL in your pic above? We need names woman!!


  Yes, Ma'am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The names are: Miss Sporty Metal Flip 040, Butter London Lovely Jubbly, Sally Hansen Purple Diamond, Rimmel Gold Save The Queen, Butter London Fishwife (the green one, although it's bluer irl), Sally Hansen Pink Amber, Enchanted Polish Lost My Mind in a Sunrise.

  Do you need the names of the INPs too?


----------



## Honi (Nov 21, 2013)

Yay. Just got a letter from the postoffice saying I have to pay 191 dkk customs (LIke 20 euros) and import fee's for a package that is under the customs limit which is 80 dkk (Mine cost 67 dkk..).. I dont even know where to begin..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 21, 2013)

Honi said:


> Yay. Just got a letter from the postoffice saying I have to pay 191 dkk customs (LIke 20 euros) and import fee's for a package that is under the customs limit which is 80 dkk (Mine cost 67 dkk..).. I dont even know where to begin..


  A couple weeks ago we had a delivery guy that asked 28 euro's for a package and said it was for costums. My sister wasn't at home and the package was addressed to her. Me and my mom couldn't think of any package that she had ordered outside of the EU (inside there are no costums ever). So my mom called her and my sister didn't know either. We refused to pay so the delivery guy took the package back to the office. When my sister was home again she realized she had a package coming only it was from a dutch site. Then we found out the site was just written in dutch and it came from Turkey (not in the EU), still the package was under the costums limit of 22 euro. She contacted the webshop and they contacted the delivery service. We then figured out there were no costums for the package and it looks like that delivery guy was trying to scam us! She's still waiting for the package, because they told her she would still get it without having to pay costums, but it apparently it takes some time for them to solve this. They want to figure out who that exact delivery guy was and solve this.
  So what we learned from this is that you have to be very careful and not just pay costums whenever they say there are costums. Make sure you have proof that costums have to be payed  and otherwise don't do it.


----------



## Honi (Nov 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> A couple weeks ago we had a delivery guy that asked 28 euro's for a package and said it was for costums. My sister wasn't at home and the package was addressed to her. Me and my mom couldn't think of any package that she had ordered outside of the EU (inside there are no costums ever). So my mom called her and my sister didn't know either. We refused to pay so the delivery guy took the package back to the office. When my sister was home again she realized she had a package coming only it was from a dutch site. Then we found out the site was just written in dutch and it came from Turkey (not in the EU), still the package was under the costums limit of 22 euro. She contacted the webshop and they contacted the delivery service. We then figured out there were no costums for the package and it looks like that delivery guy was trying to scam us! She's still waiting for the package, because they told her she would still get it without having to pay costums, but it apparently it takes some time for them to solve this. They want to figure out who that exact delivery guy was and solve this.
> So what we learned from this is that you have to be very careful and not just pay costums whenever they say there are costums. Make sure you have proof that costums have to be payed  and otherwise don't do it.


  Ive sent in a complaint to the danish postal service because it is under the customs limit so I expect that they remove all fees and the customs aswell so I cna just get my parcel. Sounds like your sister was getting scammed yea, sometimes they just dont read the entire packing slip and make assumptions regarding price so youre right you need to be very careful.

  Terribly annoying though, now  ill probably have to wait until next week to get my package since they need to evaluate ... Sigh.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 21, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
Yes, Ma'am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The names are: Miss Sporty Metal Flip 040, Butter London Lovely Jubbly, Sally Hansen Purple Diamond, Rimmel Gold Save The Queen, Butter London Fishwife (the green one, although it's bluer irl), Sally Hansen Pink Amber, Enchanted Polish Lost My Mind in a Sunrise.
 
Do you need the names of the INPs too?  



  Thanks! (I think I can figure out most of the ILNPs)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, Ma'am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would appreciate it! It can be frustrating when you see one you like, especially if you are not familiar with the brands!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I would appreciate it! It can be frustrating when you see one you like, especially if you are not familiar with the brands!


  Sure. The top picture has Cygnus Loop (H), Mutagen (H), Birefringence (H), My Little Glacier (H), Indie Go, and the bottom picture has Washing Ashore, Sweet Serenade, Northern Lights, Green Goblin and Neutron Starlete. Hope this helps. 

  Here's today's haul, 3 new Girly Bits duochrome holos and D!ck in a Box.









  And this is my current mani, Miss Sporty Metal Flip 040. A nice purple to green duochrome.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

That's probably how I missed Champers in my own stash---I've never used it---but you would think I would have seen it on the racks of 400+++NPs


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Sure. The top picture has Cygnus Loop (H), Mutagen (H), Birefringence (H), My Little Glacier (H), Indie Go, and the bottom picture has Washing Ashore, Sweet Serenade, Northern Lights, Green Goblin and Neutron Starlete. Hope this helps.
> 
> Here's today's haul, 3 new Girly Bits duochrome holos and D!ck in a Box.
> 
> ...


   I love that!  I recently saw a dress like this NP---it was so pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I only sell in Germany. I would offer shipping internationally as well, but I really want to ship with tracking only, so no one can claim they didn't receive their package. I don't have any requirements besides that.  I guess insured international shipping would simply be too expensive, no one would probably spend that much, when MAC etc is cheaper in their country in the first place.
> The best thing is, someone accused me of selling ''so much makeup'' that I must be commercial seller. Well, I sold 13 (!!!) items in all of the years I am on ebay (maybe like four years). I just get rid of some backups or things I don't use anymore, just like here in the Clearance Bin. Ridiculous, really...
> 
> Jewellery might be a good idea for a start


  I think I've seen as much MAC on Amazon as we're accustomed to seeing on eBay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and similarly outrageous prices too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, that's fantastic! Very happy for you!


   Thank you Anitacska


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> A couple weeks ago we had a delivery guy that asked 28 euro's for a package and said it was for costums. My sister wasn't at home and the package was addressed to her. Me and my mom couldn't think of any package that she had ordered outside of the EU (inside there are no costums ever). So my mom called her and my sister didn't know either. We refused to pay so the delivery guy took the package back to the office. When my sister was home again she realized she had a package coming only it was from a dutch site. Then we found out the site was just written in dutch and it came from Turkey (not in the EU), still the package was under the costums limit of 22 euro. She contacted the webshop and they contacted the delivery service. We then figured out there were no costums for the package and it looks like that delivery guy was trying to scam us! She's still waiting for the package, because they told her she would still get it without having to pay costums, but it apparently it takes some time for them to solve this. They want to figure out who that exact delivery guy was and solve this.
> So what we learned from this is that you have to be very careful and not just pay costums whenever they say there are costums. Make sure you have proof that costums have to be payed  and otherwise don't do it.


   Wow.  That's just unbelievable.  Who would ever think that a delivery man would scam people like that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very wise of your sister to pursue it...good for her!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2013)

Enchanted Polish- Autumn









  It shifts between greenish to gold to a pinky brown ...and the light in my kitchen is the only one that makes holo show up on a cloudy day. Featuring Francis the Kitty amigurumi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used the HKgirl topcoat again and it seemed to be better over this polish, but I think I like Wicked Fast better... it's less stinky LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I love that!  I recently saw a dress like this NP---it was so pretty


  Ooh I would love a dress like that!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Enchanted Polish- Autumn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice! I nearly ordered this one. It looks lovely on you!

  Ok ladies, what would you say is a 1920's style nail polish colour? I am goig for a 1920's makeup makeover (Make up forever) with a friend on Saturday. I will be time to trade out the Urban Outfitters polish by then.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Enchanted Polish- Autumn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Beautiful Fuzzy!  The the mani and FtK!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 21, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful Fuzzy!  The the mani and FtK!!!!


  Meow


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 21, 2013)

Omg I have so much to catch up on!   I want to thank all of u ladies for your kind words regarding my break up. I am feeling a little better now   I got some mani spam coming up!   Today I got a couple color clubs ( wicker park and east austin) and a couple picture polishes ( lagoon and imperial).  My dance legends I ordered a few weeks ago were lost in their piles of orders but they have shipped ( Andriod and optical illusion).  I also recieved my edm jealousy makes you nasty and head over heels along with a hits dupe for EP bonjour Paris.  Yesterday I spent 3 hours ordering some new CBLs . I got a total of 8: gizzards and lizards, man in the red suit, woman from Tokyo,oxen, coal in my stocking, sparkles are a girls best friend, Rudy and hellcat. Still have 12 more on my list tho lol   I also participated I. The NPC restock of EP. I got Electric Feel and 7 Nation Army.  My imagine and time to pretend and castle collections are complete.  I'm hoping to get the silver and blue one on Sunday. Even tho I really can't afford it  I also want one of the new community colors from literary lacquers on Monday. It's reminds me  of  EP kind of a big deal. I forget the name of it.  I also want elevation dark storm but ill only get it if I miss out on the EP  Sunday.  I also want that Dior minuet polish and the Chanel cosmic. I can't afford everything tho since I have to fix my car ;( so sad!  Ummm not much else is going on. The BL boxed set is not on nordies anymore.  I need to go catch up now lol    I used my first darling diva polish and mine bubbled too... Don't know if ill order more.  It also chipped the next morning!   I wore BL chambers it wasn't as rose gold as I thought it would be :/


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 21, 2013)

EP mean me mustard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another shot of mustard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Darling diva  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  urban decay smog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  EP autumn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Opi what wizardry is this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EP afternoon delight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urban decay sidecar+ naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urban decay naked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Butter London bit faker  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Butter London Champers


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 21, 2013)

Hare the monster  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Halloween stickers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lilypad Llarowe xoxo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hare midsummeridnight


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 21, 2013)

The 1920's manicure style was to match lipstick and nails (so reds, pinks) and leave the half moon and tips bare.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> I wore BL chambers it wasn't as rose gold as I thought it would be :/


  Naughtyp you look gorgeous!  I love your new avatar!  Get your car fixed---the NP will be there  waiting for you.  I know the feeling though---it's like a necessary evil---
  anything that interferes with our hauling is definitely evil!  I hope that's behind you soon. 

  I haven't seen Chanel Cosmic out.  I know CC got it from boutique and said it would be out this month, so I'm looking out for it.  I'll keep you posted.
  Which BL box set were you referring to?

  Based on your impression of Champers, I'm glad I wasn't aware that I had it and ordered the DL NP for my daughter.  By the way, she really liked.

  So glad to 'see' you Naughtyp!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Hare midsummeridnight


  Awesome NP /mani porn.  You look good, your nails look good---way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Champers looks straight up gold---noy Rose Gold.  I like Bit Faker--it sits proudly amongst my untrieds!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Meow


 Awwww so cute!  And you don't even have to worry about a litter box!


----------



## Honi (Nov 22, 2013)

OPI Spring 2013 - Brazil collection and Gwen Stefani collection

http://puritybeauty.se/?p=12435&utm...=rss&utm_campaign=pressvisning-opi-varen-2014

  Those look gorgeous, i like that shimmery purplish color from Brazil


----------



## MRV (Nov 22, 2013)

Honi said:


> OPI Spring 2013 - Brazil collection and Gwen Stefani collection
> 
> http://puritybeauty.se/?p=12435&utm...=rss&utm_campaign=pressvisning-opi-varen-2014
> 
> Those look gorgeous, i like that shimmery purplish color from Brazil


  Neon liquid sand minis?


  Here's FF Mercury Rain over Peace&Love&OPI


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Well that's not right! *Here no delivery man can claim any payments.* If you need to pay any customs fees, the customs send you a letter, then you can do everything (report&payment) on line, and the parcel will be given to the post for delivery. Hope they nail that guy.
> 
> 
> Awesome duochrome! *No idea what Miss Sporty is though.*
> ...


  Gorgeous mani! 

  Same here, you have to either pay online or at the delivery office, the postmen aren't allowed to take any money.

  Miss Sporty is a drugstore brand, really cheap and usually not that interesting, but they have 3 duochromes (we didn't get the fourth one for some reason) and they are really nice. Other than a small chip my mani still looks good.

  Ooh, 4 new Enchanteds! I'm in two minds about ordering though, they are just straight forward holos and I have so many of those already, not sure it's worthy all that hassle. I'll see if I manage to score the red and blue ones, but if not, then I'll survive.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 22, 2013)

Here's my current mani. OPI All I Want For Christmas (is OPI) with the Pure top coat over it.



  I really like this red shade. It's darker than the other cream red I have which is Color So Hot It Berns by OPI. I also think this top coat is easier to match clothes with than last year's The Man With The Golden Gun. I'm ready for Christmas!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Here's my current mani. OPI All I Want For Christmas (is OPI) with the Pure top coat over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this red shade. It's darker than the other cream red I have which is Color So Hot It Berns by OPI. I also think this top coat is easier to match clothes with than last year's The Man With The Golden Gun. I'm ready for Christmas!








 The pure topcoat is much more neutral in colour so I think it does go with more.


  I shaved off some of my topcoat on one nail with my peeler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did a new layer of topcoat but it kind of made it more obvious LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

What have I missed? Seems like a ton by the looks of it! There's no way I'll catch up, so I'll just go back a few pages for the highlights.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Anneri - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish you a very happy marriage!

  Med - Here's to celebrating many, many more anniversaries to come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Naughty - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope you're able to get your car fixed very soon. Blah! I've been feeling the same as you. Don't feel like doing much of anything except sleeping. I know the colder weather is affecting me. I've been away because I've been super busy mixed with being super lazy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're looking great in your profile pic!


  honey - So glad no one was hurt in the office fire. Hope you're able to get back to normalcy soon.


  I'm sure I missed a bunch of stuff, but here's a collective hug for everyone. I missed you guys!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

MRV said:


> Well that's not right! Here no delivery man can claim any payments. If you need to pay any customs fees, the customs send you a letter, then you can do everything (report&payment) on line, and the parcel will be given to the post for delivery. Hope they nail that guy.
> 
> 
> Awesome duochrome! No idea what Miss Sporty is though.
> ...


 Oh MRV, I love this too.  It I wore that I'd be staring at my hand all day!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What have I missed? Seems like a ton by the looks of it! There's no way I'll catch up, so I'll just go back a few pages for the highlights.


 







YAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so great to see you CC!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Take your shoes off-----sit a spell!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Anneri -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww thanks CC.  Right back at ya!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> What have I missed? Seems like a ton by the looks of it! There's no way I'll catch up, so I'll just go back a few pages for the highlights.


  Hi CC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see you again!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

Right, brace yourselves. Two of my Llarowe orders arrived today, so there's a lot of pictures to show you! 




  The November A Box Indied





























  Plus the last one of the Nails Inc Modern Art polishes, Cromwell Road.





  Told you there was a lot!  It's Christmas!!!


----------



## Honi (Nov 22, 2013)

Ohhh the Nails Inc polish looks lovely, nice haul Ani!  Did you get anything from Models Own btw? I am curious


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Anneri -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice to see you back! Have some internet apple brown betty





  peeling those apples got my topcoat, but I guess it was worth it LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Right, brace yourselves. Two of my Llarowe orders arrived today, so there's a lot of pictures to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Drooling over the de Mollys and CrowsToes. I decided to skip those restocks in favor of getting the colors I want later. Please let us know what you think of Indian Summer.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice to see you back! Have some internet apple brown betty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It was worth it! That looks delicious! Oh man, I have a crazy sweet tooth. I'm going to grab some chocolate chip cookies now.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Great to see you, too! I see you've been hauling up a storm! Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking forward to seeing your pictures! 

  I will as soon as I get round to wearing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does look absolutely gorgeous in the bottle.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2013)

Enchanted Polish posted this on Instagram:





  This isn't in the restock, it said sneak peek.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Right, brace yourselves. Two of my Llarowe orders arrived today, so there's a lot of pictures to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In a word----AWESOME


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice to see you back! Have some internet apple brown betty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh YUM....that was my Dad's favorite!  It looks soooo good *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Runs to get a dark chocolate protein bar & cup of tea!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll just put this here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Brown Betty

  Cooking apples, peeled and sliced                6 cups   1.5L
  (I used Cortland, Macs are also a good choice)
  (don't nick your nail polish with the peeler like me)

  Granulated Sugar                                         3/4 cup    175mL
  (I didn't put any in mine with Cortlands, but you'll want some with Macs, but probably not 3/4 of a cup unless you really want SWEET, use your judgement!)


  Topping:

  All-purpose flour                                           1 1/4 cups    300mL

  Brown Sugar packed                                     3/4 cup     175mL

  Butter or hard margarine                                1/2 cup (a stick)    125mL
  (I used butter)

  Salt                                                              1/2 tsp   2mL
  (you might not want to add all the salt if you use salted butter)

  Fill greased 10" (25cm) casserole with apples about 2-3" (5-7.5cm) deep, sprinkle sugar over top.

  Topping:
  Mix flour, brown sugar, butter & salt until crumbly. Spoon over apples and gently pat down with your hand. Bake uncovered at 375°F (190°C) oven for bout 40 minutes until apples are tender. serves 8

  other annoying notes.... I mean 'helpful tips' by me!: I only made half the recipe for myself. I baked mine in a Pyrex oven safe mixing bowl, don't think that you need a legit casserole dish! LOL To mix the butter into the dry ingredients you need to chop at it with a table knife(or two) or a pastry cutter if you have one.

  if you make only half you're going to want to reduce the cooking time by a bit and if you have a smaller oven you might even want to reduce the cooking temperature by a little bit. Example: I have a 24" stove I reduced cooking time by 8 minutes and baked it at 350°F


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Enchanted Polish posted this on Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Of course. Just when I figured 2 would 'probably do me for awhile'


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Is... is that vintage pyrex?

  I have a collection. 8 years worth, all in storage. Too heavy to move out at the moment. I miss them *sob*.  Ikea bakeware has no soul.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Is... is that vintage pyrex?
> 
> I have a collection. 8 years worth, all in storage. Too heavy to move out at the moment. I miss them *sob*.  Ikea bakeware has no soul.


  Yes. Yes it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gooseberry cinderella bowls!

  I also have the Gooseberry cinderella casserole set as well.

  ...and a full set of pink refrigerator dishes, and full set of turquoise refrigerator dishes and Americana Blue mixing bowls.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 22, 2013)

I was so proud of myself for only having a salad for dinner and no desert, then I see this^^. Had to go grab a chocolate snowman after that, lol. 

  The lady from ebay who didn't pick up my package finally received it today, after I shipped it a 2nd time (it was returned to me). Didn't even get a thank you for paying for the shipping.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I was so proud of myself for only having a salad for dinner and no desert, then I see this^^. Had to go grab a chocolate snowman after that, lol.


  Oops!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll just put this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing that Fuzzy!!  That's a nice quick sweet to have on a cold night ager a hearty homemade soup!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I was so proud of myself for only having a salad for dinner and no desert, then I see this^^.* Had to go grab a chocolate snowman after that, lol. *
> 
> The lady from ebay who didn't pick up my package finally received it today, after I shipped it a 2nd time (it was returned to me).* Didn't even get a thank you for paying for the shipping. *


  I opted for a protein bar---it was hard resisting the Oreos & Milanos in the cupboard.  There were also a couple of jelly donuts staring at me too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I would make sure I sold NOTHING else to that one!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Enchanted Polish posted this on Instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I hope it will be available at Sunday's restock. It'll make up for missing Nail Polish Canada's Dream On. I hope they're able to restock that color gain, but they're waiting to confirm with Enchanted from what I understand.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 22, 2013)

Femme Fatale Cosmetics is discontinuing the following colors.

Burning Blossom
Cloudburst
Eventide
Glassweb
Hydraxia
Keeper of the Grove
Mana Ruby
Mirror of Dawn 
Pools of Vision
Suspended Starlight
The Other Side of the World
Twilight Meteorite
Vortex Remnants
Winter Hyacinth
Wolfsbane
World of Shadows


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Femme Fatale Cosmetics is discontinuing the following colors.
> 
> Burning Blossom
> Cloudburst
> ...


   You were missed for many reasons CC.  This is among them!!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.... VERY... jealous!

  I have one of the divided casseroles in that pattern. I have a lot of those bright coloured bowls with the clear glass bottoms. Also one of the black casseroles with the white snowflake!

  I have yet to see NP themed casseroles.. Hm.... Niche market anyone?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> So.... VERY... jealous!
> 
> I have one of the divided casseroles in that pattern. I have a lot of those bright coloured bowls with the clear glass bottoms. Also one of the black casseroles with the white snowflake!
> 
> I have yet to see NP themed casseroles.. Hm.... Niche market anyone?


  I had to google, I never saw the clear bottom ones in bright colours until now LOL I know they came in a muted blue set(grandma has these) and a muted pink-brown coloured set(mom has the largest bowl from this) I know what you mean about them being heavy! It was always a giant pain in the butt to get the largest one out of the bottom cupboard.
   I really like the black snowflake!
  I bought all of my stuff some time ago, I didn't have rent or maintenance back then so I really went all out... as I tend to do with most things LOL

  I wish they had Corelle back in the 50s so I could have gooseberry Corelle! oh well I'll stick with my Country cottage, it's cutesy too. 
http://instagram.com/p/dsWUdKo-0-/
http://instagram.com/p/edcoVoo-39/ - warning: chicken stew! LOL


----------



## MRV (Nov 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Wow, that is one of those perfect combinations. It looks like they are meant for each other. Sometimes toppers look just fine, or nice. Once and a while they click like magic. That seems to be a click. Congrats!


  Thank you, Bcteagirl! They do look good together as P&L&O peaks through nicely and MR is sooo sparkly, the big circles are like mirrors!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, I guess I wore Autumn just in time... Ha! Snooooooooow!  Which is just lovely weather for my dad to come look at my bathroom sink, which decided to leak all over the floor. ARG!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska!
> 
> *Has there been an official announcement for the restock (time)? I have not seen anything yet.*
> 
> ...


  Yes, it's on Sunday at 12pm PST / 1pm MST / 3pm EST which is 8 pm UK time, so 9 pm CET and 10 pm Finnish time. 

  So annoying, missed out on KBShimmer Snow Much Fun at the Harlow & Co restock this afternoon, it was all gone within minutes. Katie did say on Facebook that some people were placing bulk orders and she might cancel those and put them back in stock, so I'm waiting to see an announcement. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Which is just lovely weather for my dad to come look at my bathroom sink, which decided to leak all over the floor. ARG!


We got some snow last night but it's melted already. My daughter is in Toronto and says it is snowing like crazy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2013)

lyseD said:


> We got some snow last night but it's melted already. My daughter is in Toronto and says it is snowing like crazy.


  That's where I am, it gets sunny for a minute and then it's back to crazy snow.

  My sink is leaking from several parts of the drain! yay!


----------



## Honi (Nov 23, 2013)

I got two of the Maybelline COlorama Brocades today. THe blue and the rose gold one, cant wait to try them out.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2013)

Some haul pics!





*Colors by Llarowe:* (Row 1) Runt; Beam Me Up Scotty; Unzipped; Monkey See, Monkey Do; Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star; (Row 2) Leather & Lace; Coconut; Tequila IV; Licorice; Root Beer; Bubs Don't Make Bubbas

  I finally have Runt! I'm so hooked on Colors by Llarowe polishes. I ordered during the latest pre-order and got 20 of the 25 new Holiday/Winter colors. I'm going back for the remaining 5 when they're restocked in December.







*Dollish Polish:* (Row 1) Welcome To Camp Crystal Lake; 1, 2, Freddy's Coming For You; What An Excellent Day For An Exorcism; They're Coming To Get You Barbara; The Curse Of Michael Myers; Redrum; (Row 2) I'm the ghost with the most, babe; I wanna do bad things with you; Sugar Plum Fairy; Gym, Tan, Laundry

  These are 2 different Dollish Polish orders combined. I grabbed the Halloween colors when she did a sale for them at the end of October. I modified my Dollish bottles by pulling off the square tops like Illamasqua. They're not meant to come off, but they can come off... with some work. Some of the square caps were very stubborn and didn't want to budge, but they eventually saw things my way. I like the bottles better with the square caps off because I can see the colors in my storage drawer without having to pull them out.







*Hare Polish:* Rise; & (Ampersand); Shine; Anemone Gardens







*Zoya:* (Row 1) Dhara; Sunshine; Tomoko; (Row 2) Ziv; Giovanna; Raven 

  I ordered these during Zoya's Team Spirit sale. They came in a nice little black box. I won't keep my polishes in the boxes, though. I'm thinking about buying other Zoya colors to put in them and giving them away as gifts.







*INP:* (Row 1) Cygnus Loop; Birefringence; Mutagen;​My Little Glacier; (Row 2) Washing Ashore; Purgatory; Absolute Zero; Grape Alicious; Contraband  

  I got sucked into another brand and bought some INP polishes! I ordered during the pre-order period and got Absolute Zero for free. But I didn't order as soon as the pre-order launched and didn't have to go through the queue system. I was just able to order everything immediately. I decided not to get the holo version of the ultra chromes. I'll wait for comparison swatches, or will just add a holo top coat if I want. I swatched them on my nails when I got them and wasn't blown away. But I swatched them at night with my horrible lighting. I'm hoping that my face will melt when I try them in the sunlight. Of course, after I thought I finally had all of my polishes organized and sorted, I now need to buy a 5th storage drawer to accommodate this new brand.







*Butter London:* Prince's Plums; *Deborah Lippmann:* Shake Your Money Maker​


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Some haul pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! great haul, CC!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Wow! great haul, CC!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2013)

Almost forgot to post this, my current mani, Butter London Lovely Jubbly over Zoya Mason. 





  Also, note how good my nails are looking! Since I started using the Sally Hansen Maximum Growth cuticle pen and base coat, they have stopped pealing almost completely and they actually look okay without nail polish on, whereas before they looked terrible. Very pleased!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Almost forgot to post this, my current mani, Butter London Lovely Jubbly over Zoya Mason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your nails do look good and love the mani. Lovely Jubbly still sits in my untrieds. Is the cuticle pen like a cuticle cream in pen form or it's something else?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a list of polish sales for Black Friday. SOURCE: Refined & Polished Blog

http://www.refinedandpolished.com/2013-nail-polish-black-friday-sales/

  I'm not familiar with many of the brands listed, but I'm looking forward to the Scofflaw sale. Llarowe plans to have Black Friday sales, too. I'm hoping Dollish Polish will have one as well because I want a few colors from The Griswald Family Christmas collection.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Almost forgot to post this, my current mani, Butter London Lovely Jubbly over Zoya Mason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  they're looking nice and healthy!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's a list of polish sales for Black Friday. SOURCE: Refined & Polished Blog
> 
> http://www.refinedandpolished.com/2013-nail-polish-black-friday-sales/
> 
> I'm not familiar with many of the brands listed, but I'm looking forward to the Scofflaw sale. Llarowe plans to have Black Friday sales, too. I'm hoping Dollish Polish will have one as well because I want a few colors from The Griswald Family Christmas collection.


 
  Thanks! Two more to add:

  Nail Polish Canada has confirmed that they will be having a black friday sale, on specific sets that they are putting together. No further details (From the comments on their facebook page).

  Sephora has the 10$ Friday deals listed, and two of them are nail decals:
  http://www.pinterest.com/sephora/black-friday-2013/


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I know!! I headed out in a short sleaved blouse and jacket/gloves/head scarf and it was COLD coming home. Winter jacket time! Downtown was just covered in ice, it was scary walking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Apparently it's about -8°C with a wind chill of -18°C right now, that explains the snow staying on Bathurst. Yikes! The back driveway where my buildings garbage cans are was a big ice patch this afternoon. I've been wearing my light winter jacket for a few weeks now. I guess I have to break out the heavy coat... and put on a whale-like layer of blubber. LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my. There's going to be a mystery holiday polish in the Enchanted restock tomorrow. That makes 6 new polishes to aim for tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh my. There's going to be a mystery holiday polish in the Enchanted restock tomorrow. That makes 6 new polishes to aim for tomorrow.


if anyone can do its you CC!!!   I'm hoping for two ( the purple n blue)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Some haul pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    GORGEOUS haul CC!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Almost forgot to post this, my current mani, Butter London Lovely Jubbly over Zoya Mason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Very pretty mani.  Your nails do look strong & healthy.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks!    Your nails do look good and love the mani. Lovely Jubbly still sits in my untrieds. Is the cuticle pen like a cuticle cream in pen form or it's something else?


  I think it's called Maximum Growth nail and cuticle treatment. It's a click pen so you can brush it on your nails and cuticles. It's more of an oil than a cream.  





Fuzzy said:


> they're looking nice and healthy!  :good:


  Thanks!  





Bcteagirl said:


> I know!! I headed out in a short sleaved blouse and jacket/gloves/head scarf and it was COLD coming home. Winter jacket time! Downtown was just covered in ice, it was scary walking.    Great pictures! I appreciate the time you took to label everything too!    I like this polish! I actually thought I owned it, but it turns out I own Shambolic. Congratulations on your nails, I may have to try that.You just used it as a base coat?   Thanks! Two more to add:  Nail Polish Canada has confirmed that they will be having a black friday sale, on specific sets that they are putting together. No further details (From the comments on their facebook page).  Sephora has the 10$ Friday deals listed, and two of them are nail decals: http://www.pinterest.com/sephora/black-friday-2013/


  Yrs, I use it as base coat every other day.  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Very pretty mani.  Your nails do look strong & healthy.[/COLOR]


  Thank you!


----------



## mintymilky (Nov 24, 2013)

*MRV*, *Naughtyp*, and *Pinkdollface*: Great manis! 

*CartoonChic*: now that's what I call a haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Catrice - Run Forest Run! 
  I actually don't wear green polish, but I feel drawn to dark greens during this time of the year...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, *Naughtyp*, and *Pinkdollface*: Great manis!
> 
> *CartoonChic*: now that's what I call a haul
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot! I think you could have a lot of fun striping that one with gold or bronze polishes as well.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

1920's nails:

  So from what I (and you guys!) could put together from the internet: Reds, pinks, plums

The style: Leave the half moon at the base blank, and also a little at either side (So sort of a curved stripe down the middle).
  Dear lord why?: Nail polish was expensive, and it showed that you had someone to do you nails for you, because the look 'was impossible to get at home'.

  How hard can it be?

   &*^*&^*(&(&

  Tip 1: When buying paper whole protectors to cut in half to use to keep the tips of your nails clear from polish NEVER ever buy those new fangled clear ones. They don't stick worth beans. Get the old fashioned white ones. Also, you lose them everywhere.

  I wound up noticing them pulling up when I was half way through, and had to go through (with wet nails!!) and tape all them down. Not soon enough, as a lot of q-tip cleanup was required after.

  Also, why did I pick a jelly red for this? Because it is my favourite red I suppose. Pick something nice and easy, preferably a one-coat wonder. This one seemed to take forever to dry.


  The result was a hot mess. A hot mess of stickies, tape, q-tips etc. A hot mess involving red nail polish.

  End result: I don't even particularly like it. Somehow the style wound up making my tips look a lot more yellow than they are (even in comparison to the clear sides). Now I have to go buy more cotton balls so I can put on real polish before work on Monday.

  I created this look with Revlon Glimmer Gloss in Cherry Fizz which I can honestly say is one of my few non-topper polishes that is now half used up.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Haul pictures!

  Finally getting around to posting pictures of my Emily de Molly haul, and one of the polishes I bought during VIB (The other being Creator, which I already showed off).




  Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, Black Forest, Blue Prediction(worn) and Dark Depths.





EDM Dark Depths, Oceanic Forces (Worn, previous haul) and Fashion Victim (Worn)




  Emily de Molly Pyrite. Already worn and in my 'favourites wear again soon' pile. Much nicer than it looks in the picture. Forgot to include it in the above photographs.





Zoya Payton and Clinique 'A different kind of nail enamel' .


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, *Naughtyp*, and *Pinkdollface*: Great manis!
> 
> *CartoonChic*: now that's what I call a haul
> 
> ...


    I'm not a total fan of green but I love this on you---super pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Haul pictures!
> 
> Finally getting around to posting pictures of my Emily de Molly haul, and one of the polishes I bought during VIB (The other being Creator, which I already showed off).
> 
> ...


   LOVE!  Great haul.  I was immediately drawn to Emily de Molly Pyrite--so pretty!!!  It looks grey in the photo--is it grey or blue IRL?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Haul pictures!
> 
> Finally getting around to posting pictures of my Emily de Molly haul, and one of the polishes I bought during VIB (The other being Creator, which I already showed off).
> 
> ...


  Love those Emily's! Fashion Victim, Blue Prediction and Dark Depths are still on my to-buy list. Hope to get them after the holidays. I have the other colors in your haul, but have only worn Oceanic Forces which is an absolutely stunning polish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> LOVE!  Great haul.  I was immediately drawn to Emily de Molly Pyrite--so pretty!!!  It looks grey in the photo--is it grey or blue IRL?


  Pyrite is a grey polish with bronze, gold, and silver glitter.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm getting anxious waiting for the Enchanted restock. About an hour and a half to go. I'll see if I can load up more haul pics while I wait.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

>It looks grey in the photo--is it grey or blue IRL?

  Sort of a soft grey. With light silver gillter, and tiny copper and pink flecks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Pyrite is a grey polish with bronze, gold, and silver glitter.


   Thanks my darling CC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear silver & gold jewelry and this polish would look smashing no?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> >It looks grey in the photo--is it grey or blue IRL?
> 
> Sort of a soft grey. With light silver gillter, and tiny copper and pink flecks.






I think I need this in my life!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm getting anxious waiting for the Enchanted restock. About an hour and a half to go. I'll see if I can load up more haul pics while I wait.


    Woo hoo!  YES more haul pics please-----while the hubby and the dog are both asleep on the recliner.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Some October hauls that I haven't posted.





*Picture Polish:* Siren Song; Jasmine; Imperial







*Takko Lacquer:* Va Va Voom; Opium; Muse

  The Takko website is having a restock tomorrow, by the way. The colors currently on the site may not all be available tomorrow. The selection usually changes shortly before the restock. I'm hoping Bright Young Things will be restocked because it's the only color that I'm missing with the new bottle design.







*Colors by Llarowe:* Precious Metal; Gunfighter; Sizzlin' Liz; Voodoo; Mustang Sally







*Enchanted Polish:* All Love Garden; September 2013; To Die For; Vampire's Suck

  I just recently made the connection that All Love Garden = Olive Garden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Hare Polish:* Afterglow​; Ancient Affairs; Rusty Hearts​ 


  I also found two haul pics from September that I think I forgot to post.





*Emily de Molly:* Abstract Canvas; Bo Peep; Regal beginnings; My Bleeding Heart;​Living after midnight; On Edge







*Femme Fatale Cosmetics:* A Tisket, A Tasket; Lime Thief; Stonemother's Kiss; Burning Blossom; *Picture Polish:* Demeter​


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks my darling CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes it will with you and your excellent taste.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Some October hauls that I haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So pretty---makes me so happy!  I picked a favorite from each row.  Amazing  haul CC!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 24, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> 1920's nails:
> 
> So from what I (and you guys!) could put together from the internet: Reds, pinks, plums
> 
> ...


 _"How hard can it be?"_   famous last words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never been brave enough to try!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Some October hauls that I haven't posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Rusty hearts is awesome!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Rusty hearts is awesome!


  Must have all the Hares!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Alright, the Enchanted restock is in roughly 15 minutes. I'm signing off to get my game face on. Good luck!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So pretty---makes me so happy!  I picked a favorite from each row.  Amazing  haul CC!


  Oooo.. fun idea! Think I may have to go back and do that. Heheh..


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't believe this, I've managed to score all 6 new polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I ended up placing two orders as first I only had Mercy and November and everything else was held in other carts, but then went back and managed to add the other 4 within a few minutes. So although I'm paying an extra $9 or so in shipping, I'm happy.

  EDIT: She's just posted that the website has crashed and there was a huge oversell. Eek! I've only had one confirmation e-mail so far, hope my second order has gone through as well.


----------



## MRV (Nov 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I can't believe this, I've managed to score all 6 new polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I made a personal record too: 2 + 2 !!! I got October and Mystery, and Mercy and November! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I can't belive I was able to get the fourth one because after I had the first one on the second round in my cart, my other window froze, and it took me ages to get to November's page! I think I'm getting the hang of it. Until now I have managed to get only one!


----------



## MRV (Nov 24, 2013)

There's been an oversell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> There's been an oversell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Last time that happened I scored 13 polishes and she honored all the orders, so fingers crossed she will again. Have you had your confirmation e-mails from EP? I've only had one, and just the Paypal one for the second one. Hope it still worked.

  Scrap that, the second one has just come through!


----------



## MRV (Nov 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Last time that happened I scored 13 polishes and she honored all the orders, so fingers crossed she will again. Have you had your confirmation e-mails from EP? I've only had one, and just the Paypal one for the second one. Hope it still worked.
> 
> Scrap that, the second one has just come through!


  Yes, I got both confirmations. Let's hope she'll honor the orders this time, too!


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 24, 2013)

Ladies I got all 6 too! Got my 3 confirmations already too so hoping all is good   Whew! I can chillax now lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like we all did well! I got all 6 too. I'm on pins and needles about the overselling. Anitacska, how long did it take Chelsea to announce that she would honor all orders last time? Trying to figure out how long we'll have to wait to know what she plans to do.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Whew! I can chillax now lol


  It's like the adrenaline is still pumping. Don't know what to do with myself now. Lol!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

I just received another set of order confirmations, so I think I'm good.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Looks like we all did well! I got all 6 too. I'm on pins and needles about the overselling. Anitacska, how long did it take Chelsea to announce that she would honor all orders last time? Trying to figure out how long we'll have to wait to know what she plans to do.


  Woohoo! Glad everyone got what they wanted!

  I don't remember exactly, but it didn't take long. The fulfillment did, took about a month, but hey who cares. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have now received another 2 confirmations saying my orders are confirmed and to allow up to 2 weeks for them to ship. So I'm confident I will get my polishes. The website should crash more often!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo! Glad everyone got what they wanted!
> 
> I don't remember exactly, but it didn't take long. The fulfillment did, took about a month, but hey who cares.
> 
> ...


  Lol! Yes! Especially when there's a bunch of new colors and if it means we'll get everything that we want.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2013)

Just want to say, I met up with the very lovely Anneri for coffee today and I can verify that she is just as nice in person as she is here. We didn't have much time, but still had a nice little chat and I'm really happy we met. 

  So if anyone else is planning a trip to London, do let me know!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just want to say, I met up with the very lovely Anneri for coffee today and I can verify that she is just as nice in person as she is here. We didn't have much time, but still had a nice little chat and I'm really happy we met.
> 
> So if anyone else is planning a trip to London, do let me know!


  That is so cool that the both of you were able to meet in person.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

After the fiasco with the 1920's nails, I decided to go with something 'plain and easy' for my Sunday night Mani. I still have a few Emily de molly's to try, but I have been dying to try my first Clinque.

  Sephora has a set of the 'different kind of' with  lipgloss (good), lipstick (Great), mascara (meh) and nail polish. Since I love the lipstick but have never owned any of them, I went ahead and bought the set.

  I really wanted to love this polish. It is a great sort of deep purple, which is one of my favourite colours for polish. I love the brand.

  This evenings experience was not at all relaxing.
  I believe this is their new 'for sensitive nail enamel' product line, and it needs some work.

  It is runny. The consistency reminds me more of a Benefit stain than a nail polish. That was the first suprise, as I tend to do rather thick coats.

  It also sets/gets tacky very quickly. So you can't put on a thick coat and move it around all that long. You will get brush strokes, and lighter/darker areas.

  So you need a couple coats, which means it will be dark rather than a sheer buildable to dark like the lipstick.

  The runnyness of it also makes it very hard to patch up smaller areas, unless you are willing to do a lot of cleanup. If you try to just get a tiny bit on your brush you wind up with a tacky brush.

  Cleanup is also difficult. It seems to move around/stain your fingers. Because the formula is so thin, if you clean up around the nail, you will be taking some off the nail. So put on a top coat fist.

  I took a couple of photos. If the formula of the rest of their nail polish line is like this I will wait a few years till they get it figured out a bit more.  Right now I am trying a couple different purple Zoyas on my toes to see how close they are to the clinique.









  Has anybody else tried this and/or had similar issues?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> After the fiasco with the 1920's nails, I decided to go with something 'plain and easy' for my Sunday night Mani. I still have a few Emily de molly's to try, but I have been dying to try my first Clinque.
> 
> Sephora has a set of the 'different kind of' with  lipgloss (good), lipstick (Great), mascara (meh) and nail polish. Since I love the lipstick but have never owned any of them, I went ahead and bought the set.
> 
> ...


  I've never tried any Clinique nail polish and I'm pretty sure I won't bother either!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've never tried any Clinique nail polish and I'm pretty sure I won't bother either!


I found a polish stain on the palm of my hand.. not even sure how that happens LOL...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks! I'll join you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't forget the hot chocolate with those marshmallows !!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> It's like the adrenaline is still pumping. Don't know what to do with myself now. Lol!


  Congrats!!! Now go and paint your nails!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Just want to say, I met up with the very lovely Anneri for coffee today and I can verify that she is just as nice in person as she is here. We didn't have much time, but still had a nice little chat and I'm really happy we met.
> 
> So if anyone else is planning a trip to London, do let me know!


   Totally awesome that you to get to meet!!


----------



## mintymilky (Nov 25, 2013)

*Bcteagirl*, thank you! Striping it would be a really nice idea. Too bad I'm a really clumsy rookie when it comes to nail designs.. 

*Medgal07 *and *CartoonChic*: thank you very much!


----------



## Honi (Nov 25, 2013)

2 out of 3 of my OPI Mariah Carey holiday collection images are now done, just need to test the last polishes so I can make the last one


----------



## MRV (Nov 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> After the fiasco with the 1920's nails, I decided to go with something 'plain and easy' for my Sunday night Mani. I still have a few Emily de molly's to try, but I have been dying to try my first Clinque.
> 
> Sephora has a set of the 'different kind of' with  lipgloss (good), lipstick (Great), mascara (meh) and nail polish. Since I love the lipstick but have never owned any of them, I went ahead and bought the set.
> 
> ...


  You must be having a bad polish week! I have never used a Clinique polish either, maybe you just have to find the right amount of polish on the brush and just paint 2-4 coats ignoring the unevenness. Oh, now I remeber a trick HOB told us a while back: put a layer of clear polish in between the layers, so it's easier to get an even color.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2013)

Sooo pretty!!! I want silent stars go by... ~must resist~  I'm so far behind in this thread, it is probably easy to do. LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2013)

My Wing Dust polishes came from Rainbow Connection today. I'd really wanted Steel Town Girl for a while which is the grey one, it's holo with flakies.









  I bought these BL polishes in Harvey Nichols yesterday when I was in London. Petrol is really pretty. I also got the purple mascara, but haven't tried it yet.













  Today's mani is Sally Hansen Purple Diamond. It's a grey/purple holo, pretty nice, but it's extremely slow drying and ended up getting messed up at night even though I waited about 3 hours after painting before I went to bed. Not cool. The holo's nice though.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 25, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My Wing Dust polishes came from Rainbow Connection today. I'd really wanted Steel Town Girl for a while which is the grey one, it's holo with flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like the steel as well! I will be curious to see what Petrol looks like on top of a polish, I have been hearing about that one.

  I konw what you mean about polishes taking too long to dry. It is super frustrating when you wake up with a waffle weave on your nails!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 25, 2013)

Note: Zoya Katherine, if you use a number of layers, is a very reasonable dupe for the Clinique.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Ugh, I'm having quite the day.
  Woke up to no water and a giant lake on the first floor in the storage lockers -where mine is, but I have nothing in there except stuff the other person left- and the downstairs hall. The galvanized hot water pipe that feeds the laundry rooms  & runs up centre of the building busted open during the night. So it was a hand sanitizer kind of morning. Then I forget my grocery coupons and one of the items I did buy at the store got left out of my bag. I called them about that and I'll have to go to customer service when I go back to the store. Also nearly got killed by giant gust of wind LOL 
  They're still at it putting in a new shiny copper pipe. the water did come back on just before noon but it's a bit brownish.

  I did get my replacement bottle of Essie Hors D'oeuvres and a nice red lollipop from NPC. Take me away, little red lollipop!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 25, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Ugh, I'm having quite the day.
> Woke up to no water and a giant lake on the first floor in the storage lockers -where mine is, but I have nothing in there except stuff the other person left- and the downstairs hall. The galvanized hot water pipe that feeds the laundry rooms  & runs up centre of the building busted open during the night. So it was a hand sanitizer kind of morning. Then I forget my grocery coupons and one of the items I did buy at the store got left out of my bag. I called them about that and I'll have to go to customer service when I go back to the store. Also nearly got killed by giant gust of wind LOL
> They're still at it putting in a new shiny copper pipe. the water did come back on just before noon but it's a bit brownish.
> 
> I did get my replacement bottle of Essie Hors D'oeuvres and a nice red lollipop from NPC. Take me away, little red lollipop!


Boy that does sound like a no good, rotten, very bad day! I hope what was left out of the grocery order isn't supper today  I hate it when they short you. Make an extra cup of tea, with double honey.

  The new polish looks nice! I rushed home early, but missed my parcel anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Boy that does sound like a no good, rotten, very bad day! I hope what was left out of the grocery order isn't supper today  I hate it when they short you. Make an extra cup of tea, with double honey.
> 
> The new polish looks nice! I rushed home early, but missed my parcel anyway.


  It was just a joe fresh lipstick, but I paid for it and I want it! LOL I'll have to go back with my pizza coupons a little later in the week. I had to use sugar in my tea, I don't have any honey, but I am feeling much warmer, good suggestion!(president's choice chocolatey chai herbal tea) Funny thing, my Dad's heating coil in his condo died today and they said it's lucky that it didn't flood downstairs there. Strange!

  Sorry you missed your parcel!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 25, 2013)

I love chocolate chia tea. I have an herbal and an actual tea version. I should be drinking this green tea I already made though.

  And yes, you should get it if you bought it lol.


----------



## LastContrast (Nov 25, 2013)

Bcteagirl - I probably should have mentioned with the 1920 manicures the formulas where quite different! The polishes were modified auto paints and came with much smaller brushes.... sort of like the little touch up bottles you can get for cars for scratches. It was much thicker lacquer. Funny story in the end though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Honi said:


> 2 out of 3 of my OPI Mariah Carey holiday collection images are now done, just need to test the last polishes so I can make the last one


  Oh Honi hush!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your manis are all really beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Ugh, I'm having quite the day.
> Woke up to no water and a giant lake on the first floor in the storage lockers -where mine is, but I have nothing in there except stuff the other person left- and the downstairs hall. The galvanized hot water pipe that feeds the laundry rooms  & runs up centre of the building busted open during the night. So it was a hand sanitizer kind of morning. Then I forget my grocery coupons and one of the items I did buy at the store got left out of my bag. I called them about that and I'll have to go to customer service when I go back to the store. Also nearly got killed by giant gust of wind LOL
> They're still at it putting in a new shiny copper pipe. the water did come back on just before noon but it's a bit brownish.
> 
> I did get my replacement bottle of Essie Hors D'oeuvres and a nice red lollipop from NPC. Take me away, little red lollipop!


 Oh my Fuzzy---you did have quite the day!  Here's a hug to go with that red lollipop!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Sooo pretty!!! I want silent stars go by... ~must resist~  I'm so far behind in this thread, it is probably easy to do. LOL


 It is so hard to get caught up---just peruse the pages for manis & hauls---real happy stuff---great colors---no fighting---the best thread ever!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh my Fuzzy---you did have quite the day!  Here's a hug to go with that red lollipop!


  Thanks medgal


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 25, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Bcteagirl - I probably should have mentioned with the 1920 manicures the formulas where quite different! The polishes were modified auto paints and came with much smaller brushes.... sort of like the little touch up bottles you can get for cars for scratches. It was much thicker lacquer. Funny story in the end though.


  I wondered about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*ATTENTION canadian members: Check your emails for an email from Shoppers Drug Mart. *For 3 hours only (Wed. November 27, 5-8pm) buy an participating nail polish product, get another of equal or lesser value for free.
  *does not include gels, removers, nail accessories or 'prestige polishes'.

  You need to print a coupon in the email.

  If you are missing the email and desperate, drop me a PM with your email.


----------



## Naughtyp (Nov 25, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Anneri -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thank you CC!! we missed you too


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> LOve the girly bits haul and the mani!
> i was lurking and when u first asked i thought that u had bought that one lol
> 
> i loved this one more than i thought! its so pretty!
> ...


    Great news about your car!  I really want Cosmic and Magic. I thought they'd be out this month too. I'm not certain of release dates so I'm stalking everywhere!


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 25, 2013)

Man I have to make sure I check this page everyday or else I'll get lost lol thanks to you ladies I now want polishes I've never seen before from brands I don't even have. Oh and I also want some of that baked apple thingy with vanilla ice cream!    





Anitacska said:


> Just want to say, I met up with the very lovely Anneri for coffee today and I can verify that she is just as nice in person as she is here. We didn't have much time, but still had a nice little chat and I'm really happy we met.   So if anyone else is planning a trip to London, do let me know!


  How awesome that you two got to meet


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Great news about your car!  I really want Cosmic and Magic. I thought they'd be out this month too. I'm not certain of release dates so I'm stalking everywhere![/COLOR]


  You're going to love them! I think I saw all lacquered up post something about them coming out the beginning of December!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2013)

honey on boost said:


> You're going to love them! I think I saw all lacquered up post something about them coming out the beginning of December!






Thanks HOB!  They must be mine!  How are you?


----------



## honey on boost (Nov 25, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks HOB!  They must be mine!  How are you?[/COLOR]


  I've been good..stressed, but good. We're finally semi settled in at a temporary space until our office is fixed. I also have five little mini hotdog puppies running all over the place! They've been keeping me very busy. I need to upload some pics from my phone.  How's it going with your new baby?  Edit* here are pics of the sweet puppies and my last manis. I deleted the original pics so I had to screenshot ig. My nails are still recovering from that damn gel mani.


----------



## mintymilky (Nov 26, 2013)

*P U P P I E S *!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Thank you, *MRV*!

*Honi*, wow! Just wow 

*Fuzzy*, I don't know what I like more - the lollipop or the polish..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> LOve the girly bits haul and the mani!
> i was lurking and when u first asked i thought that u had bought that one lol
> 
> i loved this one more than i thought! its so pretty!
> ...


  I got mine from ebay (which was also half the price I would have to pay here). The seller I got it from still sells it, so if you would like to know just send me a pm. My mani is still going strong after 5 days, I only have a tiny chip on my right pointing finger and two small ones on the top corners of my left thumb. I like that it stays on so well, but tomorrow or the day after I'm going to try one of the other new polishes.


----------



## Honi (Nov 26, 2013)

Finally managed to catch some light to photograph my new babies, theyre so beautiful! Beaming Blue and Knitted Gold.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2013)

honey on boost said:


>


    I hope you're not out of your office-home-base too long and that things are back to normal.  OMG---those puppies are solo cute!  Are you breeding?
   Your manis are so impeccable--in spite of what the gel mani did to them, your nails look gorgeous!




   My baby is good---I'm a pile of mush with her.  She's so darn good & sweet & funny and loving & smart----have you thrown up yet?
   Here she is in her hoodie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> Finally managed to catch some light to photograph my new babies, theyre so beautiful! Beaming Blue and Knitted Gold.


  So, so pretty Honi.  I always love your NP choices!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2013)

I am so annoyed right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just got an e-mail from Llarowe saying they've refunded me for 2 Hare polishes, Medusa Luminosa and Amethystos as there was some problems with the pigments and now they've been put on hiatus. Now I ordered them on the 9th of November, so why exactly is it now that they're refunding me, and also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I really wanted those. 

  Secondly, still with Llarowe, I have asked them for my combined shipping refunds on 4 orders (2 each were placed within hours from each other) and was told that I'm not getting a refund because: " you did not request that any of them were combined, and they were all shipped individually to our satellite office in the UK, and mailed out via Royal Mail from there. We do have a limit to how large we can send packages within the UK. " They were all shipped at the same time and it is not my fault they choose to send them to someone in the UK who then sends them to me. Every other retailer (MeiMei, ILNP, Darling Diva, Harlow & Co, etc.) ship directly to me and nothing ever goes missing. I am really fed up with Llarowe right now and probably not going to order from them for a while yet. Other than their own line, they don't stock anything else others don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides I need to stop buying nail polish anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2013)

Honi said:


> Finally managed to catch some light to photograph my new babies, theyre so beautiful! Beaming Blue and Knitted Gold.


  Aaw, man, I'm even more bummed now, we don't have the blue one or the purple one here, all we got was the gold, pink, black and silver ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What colours did you get? According to the US site there are 10. There's a gorgeous green too!


----------



## Honi (Nov 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, those puppies are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  All of them had already sold out at work (And I wasnt there when the first shipment arrived) but I got a shipment with 3 Blue ones and 3 rose gold ones so I put all of them aside for myself cause it was Buy 1 get 1 free.  Sometimes working at a store pays off. I really want some of the others though..


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I am so annoyed right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






That really sucks Anitacska!!!


----------



## mintymilky (Nov 26, 2013)

*Medgal07*, your dog looks ADORABLE! So cute! Mine looked similar... I bet you're a good mum to her 


  So, this is my playful candy mani.. I just needed some colour:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Medgal07*, your dog looks ADORABLE! So cute! Mine looked similar... I bet you're a good mum to her
> 
> 
> So, this is my playful candy mani.. I just needed some colour:


   Thanks MintyMilky...pretty mani but now has me thinking about jelly beans & skittles!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, those puppies are adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have yet to see any of these! waaaaah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  also: Puppies! and great manis everybody!

  I had to finally take off Autumn, tip wear got too ugly. trying to decide on the next one... maybe something bright! I feel like the last bunch of manis I've done were mostly neutral-ish kinds of colours.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks MintyMilky...pretty mani but now has me thinking about jelly beans & skittles!!!


  I could really go for some skittles now!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 26, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I could really go for some skittles now!


  Great.. now we all are thinking about candy! (mmm.. jelly beans...)


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Well thank you, I know what I am checking for with my Shoppers coupon tomorrow now!
> Oh dear! That really sucks. They should have been pulled long before they were sold and people got their hearts set on them.
> 
> Very nice! I feel like I need a bit of colour too. My next polish may be blue.
> ...


    Oh and Starbursts too!!!  Jelly beans are my fav!!


----------



## MRV (Nov 27, 2013)

I've been too busy at work... but here's my recent manis:

  Jindie Water 4 Elephants





  Essie Cashmere Bathrobe and Ignite the Night


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> I've been too busy at work... but here's my recent manis:
> 
> Jindie Water 4 Elephants
> 
> ...


   Beautiful MRV!!!


----------



## MRV (Nov 27, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Medgal07*, your dog looks ADORABLE! So cute! Mine looked similar... I bet you're a good mum to her
> 
> 
> So, this is my playful candy mani.. I just needed some colour:


  That's a fun mani! Makes me think of spring...


----------



## mintymilky (Nov 27, 2013)

*virtually handing out Skittles and jelly beans*


  Those look so nice, *MRV*! Especially the 2nd one


----------



## lyseD (Nov 27, 2013)

[h=2]China Glaze Scandalous Shenaningans[/h]


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> [h=2]China Glaze Scandalous Shenaningans[/h]


  Very nice!!

  Went to look at the polishes at the shoppers today since I had the coupon. I think I am spoiled however, nothing seemed all that interesting. Well, some of the Essies were nice. But nothing I 'needed' right now. So I decided to wait.. hopefully the black friday sale @ nail polish canada is good. And if not, I would rather have a bottle of KBshimmer or Hare's come 2014 than 2 bottles of drug store stuff now. I am really getting spoiled.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 27, 2013)

NPC hosting 3 nail art competitons1 (1 prize). You don't need a blog so long as you can link to a photo.

  http://www.nailpolishcanada.com/2nd-annual-holiday-nail-art-challenge/


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 27, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> NPC hosting 3 nail art competitons1 (1 prize). You don't need a blog so long as you can link to a photo.
> 
> http://www.nailpolishcanada.com/2nd-annual-holiday-nail-art-challenge/


  I wish I was good at nail art, but alas I don't think I could even pretend to compete!


  Bright!!! mani pics coming up tomorrow!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone getting the zoya  dream big deal?  I'm tempted!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2013)

Multiquote acts funny on my phone. Hmpf.

  Anitacska: I can return that compliment! I had such a good time and would have loved going shopping with you afterwards. (Especially as I had a big argument with my husband the next day when I wanted to do some beauty shopping at Selfridges and couldn't browse the counters as I wanted to.) Everybody going to London, meet with Anita! *prods*
  Btw, did you know this existed? I'd love to get the whole collection! http://acciolacquer.com/swatches/digital-nails-50th-anniversary-hoopla/

  CC, thank you for the well wishes!

  HOB, you're on IG? Fab! Added you!

  I swooned over the various haul pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  We had a wonderful time in London - I don't want to be back at home again, especially as it's grey and very cold outside. I didn't haul any np when I was over there! But lots of other goodies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really enjoyed doing the masterclass at Illamasqua - did pick up a few tricks, and it was nice to be in a room full of MU junkies!

  For those celebrating Thanksgiving/Hanukkah, have a wonderful time!


----------



## MRV (Nov 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Multiquote acts funny on my phone. Hmpf.
> 
> Anitacska: I can return that compliment! I had such a good time and would have loved going shopping with you afterwards. (Especially as I had a big argument with my husband the next day when I wanted to do some beauty shopping at Selfridges and couldn't browse the counters as I wanted to.) Everybody going to London, meet with Anita! *prods*
> Btw, did you know this existed? I'd love to get the whole collection! http://acciolacquer.com/swatches/digital-nails-50th-anniversary-hoopla/
> ...


  So nice to hear you had a wonderful time in London! There are so many temptations for makeup addicts. Wish I could go again!

  Where did you have that masterclass? At their flagship store? Last time I was in London I had an ex tempore makeover at Tom Ford (well, I went there the next day I visited the counter).


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 28, 2013)

FYI: Nail Polish Canada put their Black Friday deals up early! They sold right out of their nail polish racks by 8am when I checked in. Dang! Will see if maybe they put more up tomorrow.

  They have a lot of polish on sale, some singles and some nice China Glaze sets. Singles in many types (China Glaze, Models Own, etc). Sales are decent if you had something on your wishlist already, but not not push you to buy a new polish. Although the sets are a really good deal.

  I grabbed two of the Models Own 'sea' series. I have the red already and really like it. If I like these too I will grab the pink and purple come summer.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Multiquote acts funny on my phone. Hmpf.
> 
> Anitacska: I can return that compliment! I had such a good time and would have loved going shopping with you afterwards. (Especially as I had a big argument with my husband the next day when I wanted to do some beauty shopping at Selfridges and couldn't browse the counters as I wanted to.) Everybody going to London, meet with Anita! *prods*
> Btw, did you know this existed? I'd love to get the whole collection! http://acciolacquer.com/swatches/digital-nails-50th-anniversary-hoopla/
> ...


  Aaw, thank you, Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry to hear you had a fight with hubby, yes, you should've come shopping with us instead! Maybe next time!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No, I've never heard of that brand, but the polishes look good! I'm really into the spacey kind of polishes at the moment, bought lots with stars, moons and those planet looking big circles. Will eventually do a cool space themed mani with them.

  I have a few haul pictures to share with you all, my Mei Mei order and my ILNP Absolute Zero came today, plus my Sally Magpies order and Illamasqua Perseid polish from Debenhams arrived yesterday. Oh and I picked up an OPI set with a base coat and a liquid sand polish in TKMaxx.

















  I went crazy hauling yesterday, ordered 13 KBShimmers and 2 Picture Polishes from Harlow & Co. (only missing Snow Much Fun now, but she said there'll be another restock in December, so fingers crossed), 6 of the new Liquid Sky Lacquers and another 2 random polishes from MeiMei and some more Liquid Sky Lacquers and Ethereal Lacquers from Rainbow Connection. Oh and on Tuesday I also ordered some Femme Fatales, Emily de Molly and Girly Bits polishes from Mei Mei. Eek! 

  There's a few more Christmas polishes left that I want to get and then I will STOP buying polish for a while, and only allow myself maybe 5 new ones a month. I have so many now, I need to enjoy using them instead of always lusting for new ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On that note, here's my current mani, Rimmel Gold Save The Queen with Emily de Molly Hardware on the accent finger:


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, thank you, Anneri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Next time!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meimeisignatures just posted that he has a Black friday offer where there's a 15% discount on 15 brands from her store.

  I just loaded my cart with polishes at Edgy Polish - maybe Aitacska or MRV (or other European npas) have ordered from them before and can share your experiences?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Med!
> 
> 
> Thanks, MM!
> ...


  Yes, at the flagship store. They offer all kinds of courses to take, from two hour courses up to one week courses, with different topics. I did the 'Timeless beauty' course. Lots of fun, I can really recommend them!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Next time!!! :nods:   Meimeisignatures just posted that he has a Black friday offer where there's a 15% discount on 15 brands from her store.  I just loaded my cart with polishes at Edgy Polish - maybe Aitacska or MRV (or other European npas) have ordered from them before and can share your experiences?


  I've ordered from MeiMei many time, I can only recommend her, really fast shipping, quite reasonable too. Just watch the shipping cost as it jumps from $26 to $45 after about 8 polishes!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Anita! I actually meant Edgy Polish - they're apparently based in Sweden - which I had never seen mentioned around here!


----------



## MRV (Nov 28, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thanks Anita! I actually meant Edgy Polish - they're apparently based in Sweden - which I had never seen mentioned around here!


  Yes, it has been mentioned (months ago). But it has just vanished in between those almost 13000 post we have! I found the place about a month after they opened. I remember Anitacska commenting that_ they_ are expensive!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2013)

Great haul & mani *Anitacska*!  Today I have Picture Polish Electric Dream with a little accent of Essie Hors D'oeuvres   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 And in my hand is the lipstick that got left behind's replacement lol I also got to use my coupons that I forgot and bought 3 frozen pizzas for 99¢ yay!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, thank you, Anneri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks just lovely!

  Which store has the good sale on pizza right now?

  Managed to snag a rack @ the Nail Polish Canada sale, they are about 1/2 price! I put my name in to be alerted when they are restocked.. they seem to put a few up @ a time, and it only let me buy the one.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Dr. Who polish! I had seen the before, but that post is particularly well put together!
> 
> Great pictures! Going to have to look into Persied. Love the mani!
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Dr. Who polish! I had seen the before, but that post is particularly well put together!
> 
> Great pictures! Going to have to look into Persied. Love the mani!
> 
> ...


  Thanks!

  The sales end tonight... No frills has the various Dr. Oetker pizzas for 3.00 and Loblaws has most brands of frozen pizzas on sale I think. I got them super cheap because the coupons(for dr.Oetker Casa di Mama) were $3.00 off- they were in the 12 packs of Canada Dry ginger ale a while back. I would have gone to No Frills and got them free but its so far away LOL


----------



## MRV (Nov 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oops, sorry, I though Edgy Polish was a brand from the Mei Mei shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks like everybody says they've not heard of it/seen advertised. Thank you for the tip. My Current Crush (a current name indeeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) is now ordered! The same seller had aslo DL Stronger discounter so it was a perfect day to order.


  Here's WD Steel Town Girl. It's a wonderful, complex polish. Rainbow holo, golden flakes and broken bits.





  And today's mini haul. My Space Beetle is now secured! Also got Leprechaun's Gold and FF A Tisket, A Tasket (only 4.32 Euros!)


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2013)

Argh, I love Steel Town Girl. Where did you get it MRV?


----------



## MRV (Nov 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Argh, I love Steel Town Girl. Where did you get it MRV?


  Thanks, Anneri! It's from Llarowe. I got it already in mid September.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! It's from Llarowe. I got it already in mid September.


Thank you! I see. The last time I had a look at LLarowe, it was out of stock.

  I was a bit naughty today and placed an order at Edgy Polish and also on Etsy (got some polish supplies there). Black Friday is evil! I'll place an order at Omorovicza later and will also get the new A-Englands...


----------



## MRV (Nov 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you! I see. The last time I had a look at LLarowe, it was out of stock.
> 
> I was a bit naughty today and placed an order at Edgy Polish and also on Etsy (got some polish supplies there). Black Friday is evil! I'll place an order at Omorovicza later and will also get the new A-Englands...


  It was restocked also this week (Wednesday), but it's one of the ones that goes quickly.

  What did you odrer from Edgy?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Argh, I love Steel Town Girl. Where did you get it MRV?


  Steel Town Girl is gorgeous. I got mine from Rainbow Connection, but I guess that's not good for you as they don't ship internationally. MeiMei might have it.

  MRV, glad you got the OPI sand, it looks very pretty in the bottle. Ooh I need DL Stronger, but it's not available here.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely mani, H d'D makes a nice accent. Electric Dream looks darker than I had imagined it would be. Is it coral or red?
> 
> 
> That's a nice catch! I was so in need of racks but never got to get one (they are not easy to get here, impossible even the bigger ones), but now I think it's too late as I have so many polishes.
> ...


Oooo... very jealous!! NIce!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Stay tuned tomorrow to join us in Black Friday Shopping Fun!! We will be having limited time announced specials all day tomorrow. We will have free worldwide shipping, 30-75% off coupons and more. We will get the shopping started around 11:00am MST tomorrow and run until ?...


  From the Llarlowe facebook. website, about today. I think theyare only announcing these on facebook.
*IMPORTANT: Has anybody in Canadaa ordered from them and had to pay an import fee/taxes?*


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow to join us in Black Friday Shopping Fun!! We will be having limited time announced specials all day tomorrow. We will have free worldwide shipping, 30-75% off coupons and more. We will get the shopping started around 11:00am MST tomorrow and run until ?...
> 
> 
> From the Llarlowe facebook. website, about today. I think theyare only announcing these on facebook.
> *IMPORTANT: Has anybody in Canadaa ordered from them and had to pay an import fee/taxes?*


  I'm not in Canada, but they always mark the packages with a very low value like $10. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not in Canada, but they always mark the packages with a very low value like $10. Hope this helps.


It does. If they do offer free shipping, will pick up on Crows, one Dollish and one(or two?) Hare. A first for each.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow to join us in Black Friday Shopping Fun!! We will be having limited time announced specials all day tomorrow. We will have free worldwide shipping, 30-75% off coupons and more. We will get the shopping started around 11:00am MST tomorrow and run until ?...
> 
> 
> From the Llarlowe facebook. website, about today. I think theyare only announcing these on facebook.
> *IMPORTANT: Has anybody in Canadaa ordered from them and had to pay an import fee/taxes?*


  They do that to me right now that I placed various orders today on different sites?! How about announcing that yesterday?!

  Sigh.

  I got some Indigo Bananas, Crows Toes and Nail Pattern Boldness polishes already.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> Lovely mani, H d'D makes a nice accent. Electric Dream looks darker than I had imagined it would be. Is it coral or red?   That's a nice catch! I was so in need of racks but never got to get one (they are not easy to get here, impossible even the bigger ones), but now I think it's too late as I have so many polishes.   Looks like everybody says they've not heard of it/seen advertised. Thank you for the tip. My Current Crush (a current name indeeed   ) is now ordered! The same seller had aslo DL Stronger discounter so it was a perfect day to order.   Here's WD Steel Town Girl. It's a wonderful, complex polish. Rainbow holo, golden flakes and broken bits.
> 
> And today's mini haul. My Space Beetle is now secured! Also got Leprechaun's Gold and FF A Tisket, A Tasket (only 4.32 Euros!)


  Electric dream is sort of a cherry pink with some gold shimmer, it was a lot darker than I expected when I got it in the mail too. it's less coral than MAC's Party Parrot l/s and more coral than Love Goddess l/s... hope that makes sense? LOL  pic with a Coke can in the sun today: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I still have to do a full mani with STG! I swatched it back in the summer... that FF is really cute looking! 





Bcteagirl said:


> Stay tuned tomorrow to join us in Black Friday Shopping Fun!! We will be having limited time announced specials all day tomorrow. We will have free worldwide shipping, 30-75% off coupons and more. We will get the shopping started around 11:00am MST tomorrow and run until ?...     From the Llarlowe facebook. website, about today. I think theyare only announcing these on facebook. *IMPORTANT: Has anybody in Canadaa ordered from them and had to pay an import fee/taxes?*


 I haven't had any fees, none of my packages were more than 4 polishes I think, so they were on the small side.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I haven't had any fees, none of my packages were more than 4 polishes I think, so they were on the small side.


Thanks so much, I had a feeling you would know! Mine is going to be 3-4 if I can catch the sale. If not, Harlow has 25$ free shipping in Canada.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Thanks so much, I had a feeling you would know! Mine is going to be 3-4 if I can catch the sale. If not, Harlow has 25$ free shipping in Canada.


  You're welcome!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

Trying very hard to resist all the Black Friday sales... Argh!


----------



## josephine90 (Nov 29, 2013)

Only nail polish im ordering this week is the ilnp christmas pre order, im too broke for anything else! Yes i shopped too much since midnight!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Only nail polish im ordering this week is the ilnp christmas pre order, im too broke for anything else! Yes i shopped too much since midnight!


  Oh yes, I'm preordering those for sure!

  I've also placed a smallish order at Rainbow Connection, couldn't resist after all....

  Llarowe posted this on FB:

Let's get going with the first deal of the day. Showing some Cult Nail love today and for the next 30 minutes any Cult Nail polish is 40% off when you enter this code in the coupon code section at checkout:

Cult 40

Happy shopping!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2013)

Any Esmaltes de Kelly fans? 40% off for the next 30 mins with code EDK on Llarowe.

  I'm waiting for the worldwide free shipping and hope that she won't post this one in the wee hours of the night!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Any Esmaltes de Kelly fans? 40% off for the next 30 mins with code EDK on Llarowe.
> 
> I'm waiting for the worldwide free shipping and hope that she won't post this one in the wee hours of the night!


  She probably will (yes, I am a pessimist, hahaha!).

  I've just ordered the 3 new ILNPs and the 3 rich effect polishes. That's it for me for today.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2013)

As I understand it from various posts on FB the site has crashed now multiple times and she just has one code (for 20% off) now and that's it. *eyeroll*


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 29, 2013)

Dior Spring:




http://www.nailderella.com/2013/11/dior-trianon-spring-2014.html

  I love looking at all the spring colours, I'm over winter already, lol. Haven't hauled anything in the BF sales (other than more Jack Black lip balm), we don't really have good deals here, plus I'm broke.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm over winter already too! It's so grey and cold outside, my skin feels soooooo dry!
  I shopped a lot today though, but all at international sites. Have a bad conscience now. (Or not?)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

Anneri said:


> As I understand it from various posts on FB the site has crashed now multiple times and she just has one code (for 20% off) now and that's it. *eyeroll*


  Meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not that I wanted to order. Still, 20% off isn't too bad.


----------



## MRV (Nov 29, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Dior Spring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They look lovely! Thank you, Naynadine!

  My money is burned again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girls!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2013)

MRV said:


> *You can get a good deal from eBay!*
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bcteagirl!
> ...


  Actually, I can't, they're all pretty expensive once you add the shipping.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2013)

How did I fall so badly behind again? As usual, lovely manis and hauls. Ugh. I'm till trying to recover from a food hangover. I've only shopped 2 Black Friday sales today. The Scofflaw Nail Varnish sale and ILNP pre-order.

  Scofflaw Nail Varnish


This Must Be the Place 	
Love Letter to Jacques Cousteau 	
Just Another Candycane Polish 
 
  ILNP


Nostalgia 	
Very Ornamental 	
A Fresh Evergreen 	
Admire Me 	
Molly 	
Exodus 	
1st and 15th 	
Blue Steel 	
A.C. Slater 
 

  I'm so bummed I missed out on the Scofflaw Mystery Polish. I had one in my cart, but PayPal had a glitch while I was checking out. When I got back to the order screen, the Mystery Polish was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got everything I wanted from the ILNP pre-order. I LOVE their queue system and that you can get a text when it's your turn. So easy and stress free. I also notice that they have 184K likes on Facebook. Good grief that's a lot! I had no idea their brand was that popular. Enchanted has about 50K. It would be great if other polish sites could implement ILNP's system. I feel bad for a Llarowe and their constant website problems.

  Anitacska, I see you're going all out before your 2014 no buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not sure if I'm going to do anymore shopping today.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 29, 2013)

A waitlist for Chanel Cosmic & Magic is available at Chanel.com.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Didn't wind up getting anything from llarlowe (website problems) are harlow & Co (Decided to wait, free shipping is nice but I can place a bigger order in the new year when they have more in stock). So aside from Sephora and Marcelle sales (30% off and free Canadian shipping) I behaved myself today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2013)

I resisted and bought nothing! LOL I bought way too much this month. It just took me half an hour to find my white polish! arg.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 29, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I resisted and bought nothing! LOL I bought way too much this month. *It just took me half an hour to find my white polish! arg.*


  Oh dear!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 30, 2013)

I think the nail polish rack I ordered from Nail Polish Canada on *thursday* has just arrived. Before 9am on Saturday. Good show! (Although I was in my pink robe and pjs).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> How did I fall so badly behind again? As usual, lovely manis and hauls. Ugh. I'm till trying to recover from a food hangover. I've only shopped 2 Black Friday sales today. The Scofflaw Nail Varnish sale and ILNP pre-order.
> 
> Scofflaw Nail Varnish
> 
> ...








 You can say that again! I even managed to buy a duplicate Hare, even though I have an up to date list of all the nail polishes I own, I somehow got confused. Doh! 

  In the end I even ordered from Llarowe, but only 4 polishes. She actually got back to me re. the combined shipping refund and said I would get it back, but so far nothing. Hope she's just been to busy with Thanksgiving and Black Friday.


----------



## Honi (Nov 30, 2013)

Current mani time! OPI I snow you love me and Isadora Black Lacquer


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2013)

Honi said:


> Current mani time! OPI I snow you love me and Isadora Black Lacquer


  Love it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2013)

Honi said:


> Current mani time! OPI I snow you love me and Isadora Black Lacquer


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 30, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Before 9am?! they're really taking this weekend delivery thing seriously! I'm pretty sure my mailman thinks I only wear an indigo yukata.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  heehee! Now I need to clean off the top of my dresser (A once a week shovelling deal) so I can have a place to assemble it. And I will need to find a new place to pile clothes during the week


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2013)

I've got a few pictures to share with you today, first up my Rainbow Connection haul:













  And now my current mani. It's Butter London Fishwife topped with my own franken glitter topcoat on 2 fingers. I used a slightly shimmery topcoat from Andrea Fullerton and added some cheap glitter I got in TKMaxx and Primark, small round glitter, stars and moons. I think it looks as good as the Lynnderella topcoat I used a while ago, if not better.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've got a few pictures to share with you today, first up my Rainbow Connection haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul, I really like your franken glitter topcoat!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 30, 2013)

I was good yesterday with only 2 purchases. I made only one more purchase today from Llarowe.

  CrowsToes


Indian Summer 	
Hellbound 	
Black Widow 	
Season of the Witch 
 

  I forgot to mention my Llarowe haul from Wednesday.

  A England


Dancing with Nureyev 	
Encore Margot 	
Fonteyn 	
Her Rose Adagio 
 
  Picture Polish


Serenity 	
Ultra Violence 
 
  Next up is Cyber Monday. I'm nervous!


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I've got a few pictures to share with you today, first up my Rainbow Connection haul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul. Your glitter franken is so cute!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Nov 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Please post a pic after the polish rack is assembled!
> 
> 
> 
> *Will do!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, thank you, Anneri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can't believe it Anitacska---my last mani was gold (MAC Rich, Rich, Rich/Marilyn collection) and gold accent nail w/OPI (Only Gold for Me)!  Both my husband and daughter complimented it. I love your mani so much but I'm more amazed that we did the same thing, just w/ different NPs.  I wish I had time for a pic but so busy w/Thanksgiving & Hanukkah.  I've actually moved onto a blue mani for Hanukkah.

Awesome haul...love the green!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

lyseD said:


> [h=2]China Glaze Scandalous Shenaningans[/h]


 Beautiful blue mani!!!  I'm wearing blue NP for Hanukkah...trying a different untried blue for the remainder of the holiday.  Today I'm wearing Dior's Electric Blue with Hare's Mad Chill on top.  That's a huge deal for me...I usually only allow myself an accent nail, but I love the Hare polish so much.  Hopefully I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was good yesterday with only 2 purchases. I made only one more purchase today from Llarowe.
> 
> CrowsToes
> 
> ...


  Not you CC---you are SOOOOOOOO good at this!  I just sit back and watch your tenacity with utter admiration.  Lady you're a PRO!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My Wing Dust polishes came from Rainbow Connection today. I'd really wanted Steel Town Girl for a while which is the grey one, it's holo with flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!   That last NP reminds me of Hare's Mad Chill.  I have that BL Double Take too---have you tried it?  I might go for it tomorrow.  I also got the other DT w/Brass Monkey & Rebel Fox, which I'll hopefully try after Hanukkah!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 1, 2013)

Honi, love the mani. How did you manage to place the glitter pieces on your nails?  Great hauls CC and Anitacska!!!  I hope everybody had a relaxed Thanksgiving and Black Friday. I got too much stuff, but I enjoyed it. ) I only came home when Llarowe was back again and the 20% code was working and got three nps, very disappointed that the 20% didn't even cover shipping! Very stupid move to release a 30% code so early in the game, it was quite obvious that the site would crash, wasn't it? Oh well. Maybe one of us is one of the lucky ones who will get a CBL polish for free? Fingers crossed!  Not nailpolish, but a haul:  Everything I got in London!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And here's something special - my first hand-made polish!!!!! I love it to bits. The left pic shows it in natural daylight, the right one in direct sunlight to show the holo glitters that appear like coloured glitter:


----------



## Honi (Dec 1, 2013)

I dipped some out of the bottle on a paper and placed them on my nails with a dotting tool  Super easy since they already have the polish on them that will make them stick to the nails!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2013)

I received half of my Colors by Llarowe pre-order. I made 2 separate orders for the Holiday and Winter collections because the site was having so many issues at the time of the pre-order. I tried to make tings a little easier on myself and just ordered the entire set of the Xmas/Hanukkah 2013 collection in my 1st order. I ordered polishes from the Winter 2013 collection for my 2nd order and it should be delivered this week.






*Colors by Llarowe:* (Row 1) Coal in My Stocking; Come Dance the Hora; Silver; Gold; (Row 2) Oh Christmas Tree; Holly; The Man in the Red Suit; Rudy; Xmas 2013


  My favorites are Come Dance the Hora and Rudy. However, I don't like the way Gold looks with my skin tone. Yellow golds tend to look weird on me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  Your London haul looks like you had a lot of fun. OMG I love your polish! Fantastic job!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Not you CC---you are SOOOOOOOO good at this!  I just sit back and watch your tenacity with utter admiration.  Lady you're a PRO!!!


  Lol! You always know how to put a smile on my face.


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 1, 2013)

*Fuzzy*, love the red mani!

*Honi*, beautiful black nails!

*Anitacska*, *Anneri*, *CartoonChic*: great hauls everyone! 






  Manhattan - Berlin Bling

  It's a bit weird wearing something that puts you out of your comfort zone. But I'm starting to like it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Fuzzy*, love the red mani!
> 
> *Honi*, beautiful black nails!
> 
> ...


  Pretty!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure if this has been mentioned already, But there was a massive oversell at the Enchanted restock last week. Some polishes are going to get refunded. All shipping and refunds should be finished by December 14th. Some people are saying that they have already started to receive refund notices. I hope all of us get our full orders.

  Also, Llarowe says the next Colors by Llarowe restock is December 10th. There's going to be a special New Year's Eve color added to the restock in honor of her son's birthday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


   Awesome haul & very impressive HMP....it's just beautiful Anneri!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I received half of my Colors by Llarowe pre-order. I made 2 separate orders for the Holiday and Winter collections because the site was having so many issues at the time of the pre-order. I tried to make tings a little easier on myself and just ordered the entire set of the Xmas/Hanukkah 2013 collection in my 1st order. I ordered polishes from the Winter 2013 collection for my 2nd order and it should be delivered this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awesome haul CC.  The reds jumped off the screen at me ...so pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Fuzzy*, love the red mani!
> 
> *Honi*, beautiful black nails!
> 
> ...


   LOVE this mani!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Your nails look GREAT!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Funny about the gold polish. My theme for December is "Bling" so I'm wearing sparkly and metallic polish this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awwww shux



!   Yes, I drank the Koolaid & came of to the dark side several months ago.  I am the proud owner of *4 *Hares.  Since then however, I'm tempering my NP purchases because I've maxed out my racks.  When we renovate the house I'll amend my set up, and hope to enlist the services of an interior designer just to help me make the best use of our space.  Mad Chill i stye only one that I've worn so far.  I've had it on for a full 2 days and I'm getting some significant tip wear and chipping but I honestly think it's because of what I've been doing with my hands, and not the polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Dior Spring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Wow Naynadine...I'm drooling.  Oh I just love the soft colors.  So, so pretty.  The blue reminds me of Nymphea which I love so I know I'll need that  for sure!  Thanks for 
   sharing.  I'm over winter and it hasn't officially started here.  It's cold and dreary  today.  I didn't do any BF shopping either.  I find it hard to buy into the whole concept.  
   Instead we're in the throws of Hanukkah celebrations----family, food & fun.


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, *CartoonChic* and *Medgal07*!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 1, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow Naynadine...I'm drooling.  Oh I just love the soft colors.  So, so pretty.  The blue reminds me of Nymphea which I love so I know I'll need that  for sure!  Thanks for
> sharing.  I'm over winter and it hasn't officially started here.  It's cold and dreary  today.  I didn't do any BF shopping either.  I find it hard to buy into the whole concept.
> Instead *we're in the throws of Hanukkah celebrations----family, food & fun.*


  That sounds great, Medgal 
  I ended up hauling something, small but exciting. The new Shiseido concealer that won't officially launch until next year. I'm super excited to try it, although I wasn't able to get the lightest shade, but I hope it's still wearable for me.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 1, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> Manhattan - Berlin Bling
> 
> It's a bit weird wearing something that puts you out of your comfort zone. But I'm starting to like it.


  Lovely!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 1, 2013)

My new nail polish rack!!  I only have the one, so put all my favourites on it. Some that will likely be favourites (e.g. Enchanted) are not present because I have not worn them yet.

  The only 'assembly' was sticking the top decorative bit on top.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 1, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Fuzzy*, love the red mani!
> 
> *Honi*, beautiful black nails!
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> That sounds great, Medgal
> I ended up hauling something, small but exciting. The new Shiseido concealer that won't officially launch until next year. I'm super excited to try it, although I wasn't able to get the lightest shade, but I hope it's still wearable for me.


 That's awesome....a haul is a haul, no matter how small.  You'll be able to give us a review & recommendations next year!


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, *Bcteagirl *and *lyseD*!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Fuzzy*, love the red mani!
> 
> *Honi*, beautiful black nails!
> 
> ...


  This is gorgeous!

  I forgot to show you my Llarowe Hare haul, sadly no Amethystos and Medusa Luminosa, but the rest is pretty. I did manage to order Golden Years twice (doh!), if anyone wants it, let me know, you can have it.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Great haul! I am jealous of the Cast in Bronze. When I do order up some Hares, that is the main one I want.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 1, 2013)

Use coupon code CYBERMONDAY10 to save 10% all day Monday, Dec. 2! The newly formulated Spacebound and many My Ten Friends favorites (in our new bottles!) will go live after midnight (PST) tonight - wheee!

  From an email from My Ten Friends nail polish. By the way, does anybody have their polish? What do you think?


----------



## MRV (Dec 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to show you my Llarowe Hare haul, sadly no Amethystos and Medusa Luminosa, but the rest is pretty. I did manage to order Golden Years twice (doh!), if anyone wants it, let me know, you can have it.


  Those Hares are the best ones. I have not worn a Hare for a while. Golden Years makes a good December polish... I need to pull out all the Christmas/Holiday/Bling polishes so I can plan my manis for December.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice haul! You got a bit of everything and lots of Lush!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the mani as usual!

  I love mking polishes. It's very soothing somehow (or are that the fumes lol?). I used solution base, two blue and one black pigment and three different types of glitters. (I answered that above.) I really want to do another version with the round and matte white glitters and instead of the holo glitters add some teeny tiny holo hexes. But I've run out of bottles and it's such a bother to always order everything from oversea. If that was easier I'd start to make a lot more of them!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you CC! I'd really love to have a start in making indie polishes, but it's nearly impossible to get the supplies over here.
> 
> Thanks Med! Hope you had a wonderful Hanukkah!
> 
> ...


  I saw that Breuninger also has Chanel now on their website, so maybe they'll have the exclusive collections from now on. I haven't checked for Accent there.
  I really need to try Burberry products as well! Don't really have much experience with Illa products, besides one foundation sample which turned out too cakey on my dry skin. But I feel like I need to to give their products another try eventually.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 2, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Thank you CC! I'd really love to have a start in making indie polishes, but it's nearly impossible to get the supplies over here.
> 
> Thanks Med! Hope you had a wonderful Hanukkah!
> 
> ...


  That sounds like so much fun! Very creative. I can't wait to see pictures of it on.
  ps- Sorry about your thumb!!


----------



## MRV (Dec 2, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I fell in love with Shiseido this year! The blushes are amazing, as well as the eyeshadows. *The Beach Grass palette *is my favorite e/s palette ever.
> 
> I saw that Breuninger also has Chanel now on their website, so maybe they'll have the exclusive collections from now on. I haven't checked for Accent there.
> I really need to try Burberry products as well! *Don't really have much experience with Illa products*, besides one foundation sample which turned out too cakey on my dry skin. But I feel like I need to to give their products another try eventually.


  Beach Grass looks lovely! It reminds me of something... kind of Spiced Chocolate, but I think I have something else, too. I have the Opera and Voyage palettes. I think I should get Jungle and possibly also Lido if it's on the green side, not blue. I will check out BG, too. Luckily I can swatch these irl unlike so many things!

  You should really try Illamasqua blushes. Most of the powder blushes are matte and very pigmented (I have not tried their cream blushes but they should be good, too). They don't seem to have a big selection now - so many have been d/c. The best time to catch them is the upcoming sale in about a month. Ah, I still have the 20 GBP voucher from the NP mailing fiasco I should use!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2013)

Today's mani, Sally Hansen Pink Amber with Hits Glitters World Paris on the accent fingers. I actually added a few extra hearts to it as it only had a few and I couldn't fish any out. So it's kind of a franken polish I guess...









  And here are my two MeiMei orders from last week. I love how fast the shipping is form Hong Kong! 




  Edm Rhodium, Peer Pressure, Where The Boys Fear To Tread, Seeing Red, FF Mirror of Dawn, GB Get Weaponized, Flowers in Your Hair




  Liquid Sky Lacquer Heavenly Hummingbird, Bird of Paradise, Twilight Hummingbird, Twilight Peacock, Twilight Plumage, O Christmas Tree, Arcane Lacquer, Twinkling Tinsel, Ethereal Lacquer Veiled


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice haul! You got a bit of everything and lots of Lush!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow MRV.  Had I seen your mani last night when I was binging  hauling I would have gotten Fake it Till You Make It.  It was a toss up between that and Boom Boom Pow.  I was having a gold bling moment and went w/BBP.  I doubt FITYMI would have looked nearly as good on me as it does on you.  I think longer nails can handle glitter much better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani, Sally Hansen Pink Amber with Hits Glitters World Paris on the accent fingers. I actually added a few extra hearts to it as it only had a few and I couldn't fish any out. So it's kind of a franken polish I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Geez Anitacska!  Awesome haul!!!  Your mani is right up my alley---pretty and girly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!!!!  BTW, I love & collect anything heart shaped.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 2, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani, Sally Hansen Pink Amber with Hits Glitters World Paris on the accent fingers. I actually added a few extra hearts to it as it only had a few and I couldn't fish any out. So it's kind of a franken polish I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul!! Thanks for taking the time to type that all out. 

  The mani looks great too! 'Fun with Frakenglitter'


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Great haul!! Thanks for taking the time to type that all out.
> 
> The mani looks great too! 'Fun with Frakenglitter'


 *No problem! And thanks! *


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 2, 2013)

MRV said:


> I also had a cut recently and was afraid of that, but actually it was not that bad.
> 
> Thanks, Anneri!
> 
> ...


  Beach Grass is much more amazing in real life. That golden peachy shade is really glowy and the darker shade I like even more. Lido looks lovely. I'm still thinking about getting the Nude one.
  Same here re the swatching in real life.

  I'm really into matte blushes right now, so the Illa ones sound perfect. Thanks for the tipp, I'll be checking out the sale then. Lucky you with the voucher!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 2, 2013)

Popping on here quickly to mention a few Cyber Monday polish deals!

  Ulta has a great deal today. Buy 2 Butter London polishes for $18. When you spend $50+ you qualify for free shipping and get a Butter London GWP that includes a makeup pouch and full size bottles of Chancer and Fizzy Pop polish. I think Fizzy Pop may be an Ulta exclusive or something because I haven't seen or heard of it before. I think it's one of the new Overcoat top coat polishes. I ordered and essentially got 8 Butters for only $54 when you include the GWP polishes.

  Dollish Polish:
  20% off with code DPCYBERMON

  Jindie Nails:
10% off all orders no matter the price with code CYBERMONDAY10
15% off orders over $10 with code CYBERMONDAY15
20% off orders over $30 with code CYBERMON20
30% off orders over $40 with code CYBERMON30

  Llarowe is having random specials throughout the day. I bought 3 polishes with the 50% off Dollish Polish code. I think it still may be active.

  Today is the last day for the ILNP pre-order.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh! And Hare just mentioned a possible release date of Friday for 2-3 new collections and a re-release of last year's holiday collection. Then there's something special planned the following Monday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh! And Hare just mentioned a possible release date of Friday for 2-3 new collections and a re-release of last year's holiday collection. Then there's something special planned the following Monday.


  I don't deserve any---I don't deserve any---I don't deserve any---I don't deserve any---I don't deserve any---I don't deserve any---


----------



## honey on boost (Dec 2, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *Fuzzy*, love the red mani!
> 
> *Honi*, beautiful black nails!
> 
> ...


  I know what you mean about comfort zone.. it's so hard for me! I think it looks really pretty on you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 2, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Oh! And Hare just mentioned a possible release date of Friday for 2-3 new collections and a re-release of last year's holiday collection. Then there's something special planned the following Monday.


  Can't wait to see these!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2013)

Ugh, I hate Cyber Monday, lol! Darling Diva released her Christmas collection and had 30% off everything, so of course I had to order some! I'm done now, just need that one KBShimmer polish I missed out on, and no more polishes until after Christmas. (Alright, maybe the new Llarowe one and if there's an Enchanted restock... Shhh!)

  Here's my latest order from Rainbow Connection:











  The one on the right is Ethereal Lacquer btw.


----------



## MRV (Dec 3, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> spaaaaaarklllle


  My boss just said the nails would work well to catch fish...or men.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2013)

Aaw, man, I shouldn't have looked at the December A Box Indied, I just love that Black Cat Lacquer polish with the snowflakes! Does it never end???


----------



## Anneri (Dec 3, 2013)

Have you also seen this polish that will be in the box too? Credit to ig user obviously: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How does that box business work at Llarowe?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2013)

Anneri said:


> How does that box business work at Llarowe?


  Yes, they are all pretty nice. I've ordered it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can either buy it whenever you want it, or sign up for a whole year, but to be honest, I wouldn't want to do that. It's not such a great value at $10 a polish, so I just buy it when I like most of the polishes in it. What really sucks me in is that these polishes are exclusive to the box.


----------



## MRV (Dec 4, 2013)

It finally happened. My middle finger nail crumbled, and I had to file them all down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A sad sight.

  I had to change my glitter plans, too. This is just a simple one with BL The Black Knight topped with Tart With a Heart. The accent is Lovely Jubbly (basicly the same as TBK but in a clear base) topped with TWAH. The TBK and TWAH combo was originally suggested by Scrangie.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> It finally happened. My middle finger nail crumbled, and I had to file them all down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani and I like the shorter nails. Mine never grow longer than this actually.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2013)

I like the shorter nails too, MRV! Also, awesome combo. I wish Scrangie would update her blog as often as she used to!   I'm really impatient to get all my stuff that I ordered last Friday. I wish they would hurry up!!!  Here's my next handmade polish. It's dark outside and I'm not sure the pic shows the delicate shimmer throughout the polish and the small pink glitters.


----------



## Honi (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh lord look what I got in the mail yesterday, these are so pretty! Essie Winter ´13 and Luxeffects. I do think that red glitter looks so similar to Leading Lady though, Ill have to do a comparison.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Honi said:


> Oh lord look what I got in the mail yesterday, these are so pretty! Essie Winter ´13 and Luxeffects. I do think that red glitter looks so similar to Leading Lady though, Ill have to do a comparison.


    Oh lord is right Honi.  Now this is just Essie heaven!!!!!  Awesome haul!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

MRV said:


> It finally happened. My middle finger nail crumbled, and I had to file them all down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   MRV they still look really very good!!!  I like them a lot!!!


----------



## Honi (Dec 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Anneri is the base color tan/beige?  I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Its a pressrelease, just for transparency's sake. Equally awesome regardless!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Anneri is the base color tan/beige?  I love it!!! :eyelove:  You're having way too much fun.  You may need to do this full time. Love it!!!!:eyelove: [/COLOR]


  Thanks Med! *hugs* I'd love to, but I've such problems to find suppliers over here. If I can overcome those problems, I'll do it. The base colour of this one is a light dove grey.


----------



## Honi (Dec 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> The base colour of this one is a light dove grey.


  Hey Anneri, have you been to Cologne? Is it nice, worth visiting?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Honi said:


> Its a pressrelease, just for transparency's sake. Equally awesome regardless!


    Indeed!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2013)

Honi said:


> Hey Anneri, have you been to Cologne? Is it nice, worth visiting?


  I grew up 60km from Cologne, go visit it if you can! It's a great friendly and open city with a beautiful cathedral, great museums and it' has nice shops. Also great Pubs and its famous for its beer. Go!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's my wee December haul---small but mighty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Left to right:  BL West End Wonderland; Chanel Cosmic & Magic; & DL Boom Boom Pow
​My iPad camera doesn't begging to capture the beauty of these NPs


----------



## Honi (Dec 4, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I grew up 60km from Cologne, go visit it if you can! It's a great friendly and open city with a beautiful cathedral, great museums and it' has nice shops. Also great Pubs and its famous for its beer. Go!


  Sounds nice, it's not a terribly long drive from here and I was considering going somewhere for a weekend before christmas


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2013)

Be prepared that the city centre will be very crowded though at the weekends before christmas. If you go try to visit the christmas market and have a Glühwein! ;-)


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2013)

I could really need something to cheer me up, I'm a little heartbroken right now. I will spare the details. Being let down and lied to just never is any fun :-(

  On a brighter note, there's a little game on the german Sally Hansen FB site where you can win polish every day.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I could really need something to cheer me up, I'm a little heartbroken right now. I will spare the details. Being let down and lied to just never is any fun :-(  On a brighter note, there's a little game on the german Sally Hansen FB site where you can win polish every day.


  That sounds so sad, Naynadine. Do you have something or somebody who could cheer you up? Something nice to treat yourself like a nice hot chocolate or a friend you could call? You know that you can always talk to us, right?


----------



## Honi (Dec 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I could really need something to cheer me up, I'm a little heartbroken right now. I will spare the details. Being let down and lied to just never is any fun :-(
> 
> On a brighter note, there's a little game on the german Sally Hansen FB site where you can win polish every day.


  Doesnt sound very uplifting, I agree with Anneri, a nice hot chocolate and a movie may do you good. Or tons of kitten/puppy videos on youtube, that's always my go to cheer-up thing.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I could really need something to cheer me up, I'm a little heartbroken right now. I will spare the details. Being let down and lied to just never is any fun :-(
> 
> On a brighter note, there's a little game on the german Sally Hansen FB site where you can win polish every day.


  Aaw, Naynadine, come 'ere for a hug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to hear you're feeling down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well I have something pretty to show you, my current mani: EP Lost My Mind In A Sunrise (I think this was a MeiMei exclusive a while ago) topped with Kelara Butterfly Kisses. I know it's not very wintery/Christmassy, but I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  The EP polish is pretty horrible though, very sheer and runny and took forever to dry. PLus there's hardly any holo to speak of. Definitely not the best one they have. But the colour is pretty. 

  And here's my haul picture, went shopping today, so of course I got something in TKMaxx. Plus a snowy white glitter topper from Claire's and my A-England order came (just the one).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I could really need something to cheer me up, I'm a little heartbroken right now. I will spare the details. Being let down and lied to just never is any fun :-(
> 
> On a brighter note, there's a little game on the german Sally Hansen FB site where you can win polish every day.






 I'm so sorry Naynadine!  So not fair--you're such a sweet person and you deserve better!
I hope you win some NP if you've tossed your hat into the ring!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, Naynadine, come 'ere for a hug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I like it too Anitacska---so pretty.  Nice haul there too!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I like it too Anitacska---so pretty.  Nice haul there too!!!!


  Thank you! Oh and I forgot to say, I'm really excited, just ordered some Christmas glitter (stars, snowflakes, snowmen, Christmas trees, etc.) from eBay. Can't wait to use them in a sparkly Christmas mani!

  Oh and I've finally got my refund from Llarowe! Yay!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 4, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, Naynadine, come 'ere for a hug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks wintery to me  I love looking at glitter polishes - I'm just too lazy to use them myself.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Thank you, Anneri.* No hot chocolate for now, but I'm having a croissant.* Yay for carbs at midnight, lol.
> 
> 
> I think I've seen every puppy, kitty, other fluffy animals and laughing baby video right about now.
> ...


   I'll have the hot chocolate for you Naynadine---although I'd prefer the croissant---or better yet, a dark chocolate filled croissant!!!
   I'll cross my fingers that you win something...right after I lick the chocolate off!!!


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey ladies, i ve been mia a bit, how are things? Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving! Im a little sick right now, my stomach have been hurting for days now especially after i eat, hopefully its just a bug, I have not been in the mood to do my nails but i did haul some, my cbl preorder has shipped and i preordered from ilnp as well, will post pics when they arrived!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> I have not been in the mood to do my nails but i did haul some, my cbl preorder has shipped and i preordered from ilnp as well, will post pics when they arrived!


   Awww Jose---so sorry to hear that you're ailing.  If it persists you might want to get checked out.
  Hauling is always good for what ails you!


----------



## MRV (Dec 5, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll have the hot chocolate for you Naynadine---although I'd prefer the croissant---or better yet, *a dark chocolate filled croissant!!!*
> I'll cross my fingers that you win something...right after I lick the chocolate off!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  Hope your're feeling better. I also have constant stomach troubles, it's no fun.


----------



## Honi (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 

 
  I think I've seen every puppy, kitty, other fluffy animals and laughing baby video right about now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They really are a good distraction when one is in a bad mood.



  How about monkey videos! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpaPJI2uSnM


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope you feel better soon Naynadine and Josephine.

  I am a bit behind on this thread, so I will just say in general great hauls and lovely manis! I especially enjoyed seeing the second home made polish, it is gorgeous.

  I entered the second week of Nail Polish Canada's nail art contest, and it is nice enough that I may actually have a shot  The theme this week is decorations, it gave me a chance to use a bit of the real gold nail polish I won over the summer. For those of you who may be interested in entering here is the link:

  http://www.nailpolishcanada.com/2013-holiday-nail-art-challenge-week-2-decorations/

  Mine is the one with the cat admiring the tree decorations. I did the other hand as well. However on the other hand the top of the tree is upside down AND the trunk is facing the wrong way. Not quite the same effect


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2013)

Naynadine, the ultimate kitty video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c52O0pP8BZg

  Also, panda bear babies ftw! http://spon.de/vfehT



  Thank you MRV and Bcteagirl!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Naynadine, the ultimate kitty video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c52O0pP8BZg
> 
> Also, panda bear babies ftw! http://spon.de/vfehT
> 
> ...


Bhahahaha!! Just imagine if there had been *3* apples!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! It's odd that my nails are strong and I can grow them long. Everyone around me complaints that they have so weak nails, and I'm the one that's been non dairy for years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks MRV---yes, you noticed.  Now I just need to wear more of them!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 5, 2013)

Honi said:


> How about monkey videos! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpaPJI2uSnM


   A monkey, kitten AND pandas! So much cuteness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pandas on the slide made me smile.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> I hope you feel better soon Naynadine and Josephine.
> 
> I am a bit behind on this thread, so I will just say in general great hauls and lovely manis! I especially enjoyed seeing the second home made polish, it is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


  I like the little kitty! so cute!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel like I've not been here in a while? I think it was only a day. I was busy doing some hardcore cleaning.   Nail mail Rainbow Honey Lucky Bot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So far it's the closest dupe to my dearly departed Revlon Streetwear Jaded from years ago.   And I also got a t-shirt in the mail- so happy it fits, I was worried. Some good stuff after that riri fiasco!


----------



## jennyap (Dec 5, 2013)

My current mani - Maybelline Knitted Gold. Love it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It kinda matches the shoes I wore tonight...


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2013)

So behind again! ;(  Been hauling away tho lol I hit my CBLs on Tuesday: Coal in my stocking, woman from Tokyo, Rudy, oxen, sparkles are a girls best friend, hellcat, gizzards and lizards and man in the red suit. I like hellcat and Rudy the best then oxen.   I am still waiting to hear whether my enchanted orders will be shipped or refunded. I also have Majestic on the way!  I ordered some of the community collection from literary lacquers and got a free mini. I can't remember the names. Ones pinky purple and the other one is blue.  And the mini is a green holo.   I picked up Chanel cosmic and Dior minuet.   I ordered some Xmas nail stickers from sephora ( peppermint stripes and ugly Xmas sweaters) plus one of the nails inc summer colors and the nails inc matte topcoat.   I also ordered ozotic 912 and 915 since they are being discontinued.  I am waiting for the hare collections, which Nicole said is coming Saturday instead of Friday.  I also ordered my first smitten polish, what sorcery is this? A dark purple holo.  Ummm... Lets see what else? Everyone's hauls and manis and plish creations are looking fab!  I ordered my first jade holo , it's a dupe for EP Austin powers.  Trying to decide which CBLs I'm gonna try for on the 10th.  Tried getting the RRW polish but it sold out today. Oh well!  I can't remember anything else at the moment lol.  Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh ya!!  Has anyone else seen the videos for making nail polish Xmas ornaments?! I bought 24 clear ornaments yesterday to make some ornaments with my polishes.  I hope they come out good!!  I also spilled zoya chyna on my carpet last night! Thank GOD it was just a few dots here and there I got them all out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Oh ya!!  Has anyone else seen the videos for making nail polish Xmas ornaments?! I bought 24 clear ornaments yesterday to make some ornaments with my polishes.  I hope they come out good!!  I also spilled zoya chyna on my carpet last night! Thank GOD it was just a few dots here and there I got them all out!


 Hi Naughtyp! So, are you saying you watched videos on how to make the NP ornaments or you're looking for them?  Sounds cute...if you make them I hope you'll share pics!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

jennyap said:


> My current mani - Maybelline Knitted Gold. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Whoa Jennyap!  When I saw those nails and shoes I started singing 'This Girl is on Fire'/Alicia Keyes!  Awesome!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> So behind again! ;(  Been hauling away tho lol I hit my CBLs on Tuesday: Coal in my stocking, woman from Tokyo, Rudy, oxen, sparkles are a girls best friend, hellcat, gizzards and lizards and man in the red suit. I like hellcat and Rudy the best then oxen.   I am still waiting to hear whether my enchanted orders will be shipped or refunded. I also have Majestic on the way!  I ordered some of the community collection from literary lacquers and got a free mini. I can't remember the names. Ones pinky purple and the other one is blue.  And the mini is a green holo.   I picked up Chanel cosmic and Dior minuet.   I ordered some Xmas nail stickers from sephora ( peppermint stripes and ugly Xmas sweaters) plus one of the nails inc summer colors and the nails inc matte topcoat.   I also ordered ozotic 912 and 915 since they are being discontinued.  I am waiting for the hare collections, which Nicole said is coming Saturday instead of Friday.  I also ordered my first smitten polish, what sorcery is this? A dark purple holo.  Ummm... Lets see what else? Everyone's hauls and manis and plish creations are looking fab!  I ordered my first jade holo , it's a dupe for EP Austin powers.  Trying to decide which CBLs I'm gonna try for on the 10th.  Tried getting the RRW polish but it sold out today. Oh well!  I can't remember anything else at the moment lol.  Hope all you ladies are doing well!!


  Amazing haulage Naughtyp-----just what the love doc ordered.  Be good to yourself!!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Amazing haulage Naughtyp-----just what the love doc ordered.  Be good to yourself!!!!!


  I'm working on it! Lol I'm tryin to stay strong but the holidays make it hard. What makes it even harder is that deep down I know we both still want to be together but it's a toxic relationship. He is younger and I keep telling myself he will mature over time but idk. It is what it is  for now...  The holidays are our fav one of year so it's tough.   I saw a video about the ornaments on YouTube and its so cool! I will def share the video and my pics of mine.  It's hard deciding which polishes to use ( I got 24 ornaments) . My fav polishes are my holos but idk if I have the heart to pour that much of my precious liquid into the ornaments lol. I picked out a bunch of glittery Orlys, Nicole opi and China glazes, a few other brands for the smaller heart ones....  So many choices lol!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the video I saw  on the np ornaments  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=du1n6MkWTP0


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2013)

I saw these kind of vids all over the net last year and wanted to do the same, but couldn't find the right kind of ornament to actually do it. This year, I'm late again! Show us your results, Naughty!  And look what just came with the mail! Thank you so much Anitacska!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


  Wow, that was fast!!! So glad it got to you in one piece. MRV's foil plan does work a treat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had a ridiculously busy day yesterday, so didn't have time to take pictures, but I got a big box of polishes from Harlow & Co (KB Shimmer and Picture Polish), I'll take pictures today and post them later. I was still baking (for the school Christmas bazaar on Saturday) at 9.30 pm, so I didn't even get around to paint my nails! I know, shocking, lol!


----------



## Honi (Dec 6, 2013)

FREAKING STORM! It has ripped off part of our facade, a huge freaking tree has fallen in our yard and now we have to chop it up. This is SUCH a mess.


----------



## MRV (Dec 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> FREAKING STORM! It has ripped off part of our facade, a huge freaking tree has fallen in our yard and now we have to chop it up. This is SUCH a mess.


  That's awful. This fall has been sunnier than the past ones, but we seem to have these terrible storms almost every week or two. We have finally gotten some snow, but it's not really winter yet.

  I will post my mani from iPhone...


----------



## MRV (Dec 6, 2013)

Today is our national day (Independence Day) so I'm wearing appropriate colours: OPI Kiss Me at Midnight


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> Hope you'll get lucky!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fuzzy!
> ...


  Lovely mani! Hyvää Itsenäisyyspäivää!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2013)

Right then, my Harlow & Co order and a few drugstore polishes I got yesterday:













  I'm sorry, I'm not going to type up all the names, but if you need any, let me know.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh and my glitters arrived today! Snowflakes, Christmas trees, Snowmen, stars, the lot!


----------



## MRV (Dec 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and my glitters arrived today! Snowflakes, Christmas trees, Snowmen, stars, the lot!


  Glitter overload! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2013)

MRV said:


> *Köszönöm!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I know there's going to be one, but don't know when. Do you?

  Norway Nails will have the following restocks/launches this month:

Launch of new collection and restock of Crows Toes
Launch of new colors and restock, including the Angels Kiss custom for Norway Nails and the last shipment of True Blood (this is now discontinued) from Lilypad Lacquer
Launch of new colors and restock of Femme Fatale including the 4 special gift-sets with minis and a topcoat (limited stock available)
Launch of new colors and restock of Chaos & Crocodiles
Launch of Glisten & Glow HK Girl Base and topcoat

I'm interested in seeing what the FF gift sets will be.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

MRV said:


>


   Gorgeous!  Matches the sweater I wore yesterday!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

*LADIES PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!*

PSA--WARNING!!!
I don't know if you've heard about this, but apparently there is a virus going around via UPS E-mail notifications.  It has an attachment that when opened will encrypt your data, leaving you without access to it.  UPS _*does no*_t send attachments with their notification E-mails so be careful before you open _anything_ that appears to be from UPS!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> *LADIES PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!*
> 
> PSA--WARNING!!!
> I don't know if you've heard about this, but apparently there is a virus going around via UPS E-mail notifications.  It has an attachment that when opened will encrypt your data, leaving you without access to it.  UPS _*does no*_t send attachments with their notification E-mails so be careful before you open _anything_ that appears to be from UPS!!!


  That one is still going around?!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> FREAKING STORM! It has ripped off part of our facade, a huge freaking tree has fallen in our yard and now we have to chop it up. This is SUCH a mess.


  That sucks  I'm glad it wasn't so bad here, all we got was some snow.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> ouch, sorry about your nail. pretty mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Otters are too freaking cute.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> It's hard deciding which polishes to use ( I got 24 ornaments) . My fav polishes are my holos but idk if I have the heart to pour that much of my precious liquid into the ornaments lol. I picked out a bunch of glittery Orlys, Nicole opi and China glazes, a few other brands for the smaller heart ones.... So many choices lol!


  The heart wants what the heart wants but love isn't supposed to hurt and lasting relationships can't be held together on the foundation of a holiday that comes but once
    a year.  I'm wishing the best with all my heart.  You're a sweet person and you deserve only the best.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Honi said:


> FREAKING STORM! It has ripped off part of our facade, a huge freaking tree has fallen in our yard and now we have to chop it up. This is SUCH a mess.


    Whoa--so sorry about the mess Honi.  Stay safe!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> That sucks  I'm glad it wasn't so bad here, all we got was some snow.


   Snow-----sounds like a night for hot chocolate!!!  We're getting buckets of rain.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Pretty!
> Yikes! I saw that my -ummm... my Dad's first cousin... is that my first cousin once removed?- was asking about water levels in Vejle on facebook, I figured it was bad weather over there and I watched a newscast. Bad storm!!
> 
> 
> ...


   YES, it is and it's vicious.  The timing is no coincidence because so many people are shopping online and expecting packages.  Damn criminals!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and my glitters arrived today! Snowflakes, Christmas trees, Snowmen, stars, the lot!


 





 So, so pretty.  You'll have a boatload of fun with those!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> YES, it is and it's vicious.  The timing is no coincidence because so many people are shopping online and expecting packages.  Damn criminals!


  That thing has been going around for years. I had it ages ago, had to retrieve my files with this USB external hard drive reader thing and reload windows. Total pain. 

  I have that reader going again, it's come in handy due to that old laptop dying. Now I can get my pics and stuff!





  "only I may dance."

  See? Totally important stuff! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> That thing has been going around for years. I had it ages ago, had to retrieve my files with this USB external hard drive reader thing and reload windows. Total pain.
> 
> I have that reader going again, it's come in handy due to that old laptop dying. Now I can get my pics and stuff!
> 
> ...


   Funny GIF Fuzzy.  That's an awful & inconvenient thing to have happen!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

The lighting is awful but this is my Current Mani;  BL Duo Brass Monkey & Rebel Fox.  IRL it is GORGEOUS.  The glitter is bronze & looks awesome over the burgundy NP


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

My Hanukkah Mani & Abby's matching bow---which I made 



Dior Electric Blue topped with Hare Star Tropics


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> My Hanukkah Mani & Abby's matching bow---which I made
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Electric Blue topped with Hare Star Tropics


  Awwwww!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

So I had an unusual occurrence---My China Glaze Snow Globe NP appears to have evaporated, leaving a heap of glitter at  the bottom of the bottle.  The brush separated from the top, leaving the bristles standing straight up, in the glitter at the bottom of the bottle.  I've NEVER had anything like this happen before. Is this unusual or is this the eventual/ultimate fate of all of my glitter NPs??

EEK


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> So I had an unusual occurrence---My China Glaze Snow Globe NP appears to have evaporated, leaving a heap of glitter at  the bottom of the bottle.  The brush separated from the top, leaving the bristles standing straight up, in the glitter at the bottom of the bottle.  I've NEVER had anything like this happen before. Is this unusual or is this the eventual/ultimate fate of all of my glitter NPs??
> 
> EEK


  Very mysterious, Medgal. Sounds like a case for the Nail X Files. *calling Mulder & Scully*
  I have never had that happen to any polish. Drying out a little yes, but not evaporate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I think blue is Abby's colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Also, the cap was on tight so this is really strange.  I'm eager to hear back form Mulder & Scully


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 6, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Also, the cap was on tight so this is really strange.  I'm eager to hear back form Mulder & Scully


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 7, 2013)

Soo  many lovely manicures, can't catch up on them all!

*Medgal*, I probably said it already but your dog is such a cutie <3




  KIKO - 281 Mango


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Hanukkah Mani & Abby's matching bow---which I made [/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=0000FF]Dior Electric Blue topped with Hare Star Tropics[/COLOR]


 omg!!! This is such a cute pic! Belongs on a holiday card!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So I had an unusual occurrence---My China Glaze Snow Globe NP appears to have evaporated, leaving a heap of glitter at  the bottom of the bottle.  The brush separated from the top, leaving the bristles standing straight up, in the glitter at the bottom of the bottle.  I've NEVER had anything like this happen before. Is this unusual or is this the eventual/ultimate fate of all of my glitter NPs??[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]EEK:shock: [/COLOR]


 not sure what happened but a similiar thing happened with my CG luxe and lush flakie topcoat. I just thought u used it more than I thought lol ... Guess I need I use it in my ornaments!


----------



## brackett0701 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I saw these kind of vids all over the net last year and wanted to do the same, but couldn't find the right kind of ornament to actually do it. This year, I'm late again! Show us your results, Naughty!  And look what just came with the mail! Thank you so much Anitacska!!!


  So pretty I love hare polish


----------



## brackett0701 (Dec 7, 2013)

MRV said:


> Today is our national day (Independence Day) so I'm wearing appropriate colours: OPI Kiss Me at Midnight


 Beautiful


----------



## brackett0701 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Right then, my Harlow & Co order and a few drugstore polishes I got yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  *drools* what a lovely haul!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


>






Fuzzy you're a riot!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anneri said:


>


   That's so sweet.  I want to see your mani w/this Anneri


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> not sure what happened but a similiar thing happened with my CG luxe and lush flakie topcoat. I just thought u used it more than I thought lol ... Guess I need I use it in my ornaments!


 hmmmmm---makes me wonder if this is an issue unique to CG---the disappearing NP.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Right then, my Harlow & Co order and a few drugstore polishes I got yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG---Anitascka---you don't just haul----you HAUL!   Love


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *Naughtyp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Now I'm worried. Will check all my CG topcoats soon! 

  My BeautyBay order came today, just a couple of Art Decos and DL Let's Go Crazy.









  Finally here's my mani, Wing Dust I Ain't No Angel. I'm really not happy with it. It was very thick and extremely hard to work with. And now it's chipping within less than a day. I've added some polish thinner to it for next time. It does look very pretty though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> omg!!! This is such a cute pic! Belongs on a holiday card!


   Thank you Naughtyp!  She's my little ham.  Because she doesn't bark, when you talk to her she turns her head---like in an inquisitive manner.
It's both funny and creepy!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> How odd. I'd best check my Snow Globe too, haven't used it since last Christmas, hope it's still fine.
> 
> Love the picture of your puppy!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Anitacska!  I'm interested in what you find when you check your CG Snow Globe.  I think mine is only a year old, if not less!
Your kitty looks so peaceful--Our pets live quite the charmed lives---I'd like to come back as one!  I like your three NPs and your mani.  For all the trouble
you had with it, it looks very pretty!!!


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm sure your kids are cute and all Anitacska,  but your cats just slay me! WANT TO PAT WARM KITTY TUMMY.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> How odd. I'd best check my Snow Globe too, haven't used it since last Christmas, hope it's still fine.
> 
> Love the picture of your puppy!
> 
> ...


  Eek too bad the nail polish is a bit funny acting. Also kittybelly!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 7, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> hmmmmm---makes me wonder if this is an issue unique to CG---the disappearing NP.


  I think it might be a glitter thing but I have some glitters that haven't done that so idk =/


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 7, 2013)

Did anyone buy anything from the Hare restock?? I got three and missed the one I wanted most ( wrapped in plastic) I totally forgot until 10 to 2, so it had been live for 50 mins before I placed my order.
  I ended up getting: Oh what fun it is to love, and free spirit of the season from the bohemian holiday collection and the knockouts of double R from the twin peaks collection.
  Then I went and placed an order from Elevation too!
  I got Yeti loves the holidays, darkest storm, mount augustus and these boots were made for.

  Plus I went to target yesterday got 3 sinful colors holiday polishes to make my ornaments and half of the new  loreal topcoats ( on sale) I got the blueish flakies, gold glitter and pink shimmer overcoats and two more Cover girl hunger games polishes. ill post a pic in a sec.

  I got my litereary lacquer order and I was supposed to get a free mini called A thousand chrsitmas trees for spending $20, but amy is so sweet she sent me a full sized one!! =D so happy about that lol
  talked to kimibos yesterday shes doing good!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Hare restock?? I got three and missed the one I wanted most ( wrapped in plastic) I totally forgot until 10 to 2, so it had been live for 50 mins before I placed my order.
> I ended up getting: Oh what fun it is to love, and free spirit of the season from the bohemian holiday collection and the knockouts of double R from the twin peaks collection.
> Then I went and placed an order from Elevation too!
> I got Yeti loves the holidays, darkest storm, mount augustus and these boots were made for.
> ...


  I got Wrapped in Plastic from the Hare restock. She'll probably restock soon, when she gets her smashed to smithereens bottle situation worked out. I can't believe that they just threw them in a box! 

  Nice to hear Kimibos is doing good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *awww how cute! lol she is adorable I wish I could meet you both in person!*
> 
> omg! the cat! the polish! the mani....!!! hahah love em all! kitty is very cute!
> 
> *I think it might be a glitter thing but I have some glitters that haven't done that so idk =/*


 That would be so awesome! I've been to Cali many times, but several years ago.  I have a BIL in Cali but we don't see him often.  

    It's the strangest thing I've ever seen.  The glitter at the bottom of the bottle appears rock solid


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Hare restock?? I got three and missed the one I wanted most ( wrapped in plastic) I totally forgot until 10 to 2, so it had been live for 50 mins before I placed my order.
> I ended up getting: Oh what fun it is to love, and free spirit of the season from the bohemian holiday collection and the knockouts of double R from the twin peaks collection.
> Then I went and placed an order from Elevation too!
> I got Yeti loves the holidays, darkest storm, mount augustus and these boots were made for.
> ...


  I've been really slow with my NP hauls because my racks runneth over!  I'm back to using an over-flow box which doesn't make me happy---the box is almost full too.
   I've been on over-drive w/makeup hauling and I'm starting to max out of my current setup there too.

   I was thinking about Kimibos---so glad she's doing well.  I always miss our crew (CC, Buick, Jose, et al) but understand that folks get busy form time-time.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Hare restock?? I got three and missed the one I wanted most ( wrapped in plastic) I totally forgot until 10 to 2, so it had been live for 50 mins before I placed my order.
> I ended up getting: Oh what fun it is to love, and free spirit of the season from the bohemian holiday collection and the knockouts of double R from the twin peaks collection.
> Then I went and placed an order from Elevation too!
> I got Yeti loves the holidays, darkest storm, mount augustus and these boots were made for.
> ...


  Glad to hear Kimibos is doing well. 

  I'm trying my hardest not to order any more polishes for a while (I'll make an exemption with the Llarowe restock if I like the new colours) as I now have so many, I have completely run out of storage space and I still have about 50 or so on the way! 

  I've been pretty good this year with my make up purchases, especially lip products, I've only bought maybe 5 glosses and about 20 lipsticks this year which is major for me! I still bought too much face make up and eye make up, and of course waaaaay too much nail polish, so there's definitely room for improvement.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, that cracked me up! Yes, my kids are cute, but nowhere near as cute as our cats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





to the "50 or so on the way".  You were good w/makeup purchases--20 lipsticks in 12 months---I think I got > 20 last month alone and have already ordered 8
       so far this month.  I need inpatient rehab!


----------



## MRV (Dec 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> *Did anyone buy anything from the Hare restock??* I got three and missed the one I wanted most ( wrapped in plastic) I totally forgot until 10 to 2, so it had been live for 50 mins before I placed my order.
> I ended up getting: Oh what fun it is to love, and free spirit of the season from the bohemian holiday collection and the knockouts of double R from the twin peaks collection.
> Then I went and placed an order from Elevation too!
> I got Yeti loves the holidays, darkest storm, mount augustus and these boots were made for.
> ...


  I got 6 of the new ones. But I messed up, too, and - well - I just hope she can restock soon again.

  So good to hear Kimibos is doing good!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> to the "50 or so on the way".  You were good w/makeup purchases--20 lipsticks in 12 months---I think I got > 20 last month alone and have already ordered 8
> so far this month.  I need inpatient rehab!


  Yes, but you don't want to know how many lipsticks I have already *cough*400*cough*. And let's not even talk about glosses, I have even more and I don't even wear them anymore! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need rehab for my polish addiction.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, but you don't want to know how many lipsticks I have already *cough*400*cough*. And let's not even talk about glosses, I have even more and I don't even wear them anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  heheheh I hear ya.

  I was trying my best to be on a no buy until *at least* boxing day after black friday. Then at Winners I found this for 8$:





And could not resist. My first Anna Sui polishes. It is such a lovely rose gold (Only swatched it so far).


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> Soo  many lovely manicures, can't catch up on them all!
> 
> *Medgal*, I probably said it already but your dog is such a cutie <3
> 
> ...


   Thanks MintyMilky!  /that's a gorgeous NP & your nails show it well!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Lovely and festive!
> 
> Sooo jealous of the KBshimmers. Trying to decide between shimmers and hare for my first new years splurge. I keep going back and forth.
> 
> ...


 I'll try for a picture if we get something other than snow & clouds tomorrow.

   That rose gold looks pretty.  My daughter is still on the hunt for a nice one.  She knows what she wants and has
   yet to find it.  I hope you'll post pics of your mani when you do it


----------



## MRV (Dec 9, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Lovely and festive!
> 
> 
> I was trying my best to be on a no buy until *at least* boxing day after black friday. Then at Winners I found this for 8$:
> ...


  Thanks, Bcteagirl! That's a lovely set. Esp. the one on the left.


  Not sure this is the best combo but I'm wearing FFSnowy Bramble over Essie Lace is On.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks very modern! Sort of 'digital' to me.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll try for a picture if we get something other than snow & clouds tomorrow.
> 
> That rose gold looks pretty.  My daughter is still on the hunt for a nice one.  She knows what she wants and has
> yet to find it.  I hope you'll post pics of your mani when you do it
> I will! Probably not until after new years though,_* I am going home for the holidays.*_. I am already trying to figure out which polishes I need to take with me for a 2 week stay.... this is bad!


  Where's home?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> *Hahaha, that cracked me up! Yes, my kids are cute, but nowhere near as cute as our cats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

MRV said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I rather like it MRV---turquoise and purple are quite lovely together!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, but you don't want to know how many lipsticks I have already *cough*400*cough*. And let's not even talk about glosses, I have even more and I don't even wear them anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I refuse to count my lipsticks which are sorted by color.  Suffice it to say, my colors runneth over.  I don't want to know---then I can remain in denial!  Do you store your 
   lipsticks in an icebox?  I ordered another lip gloss last night---Chanel Controversy.   I think I lose my sanity when this happens---then it returns, ever so briefly!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


>









  Needless to say, the manis and hauls are always great to see. I didn't haul from Hare this passed Saturday, although I planned to. I got distracted by the time and caught the restock about an hour later. Everything I was planning to buy was still there by the time I remembered, but I decided to wait for the additional polishes to be released today to place one order. However, today's release has been moved to Wednesday.

  I am getting ready for tomorrow's Colors by Llarowe restock. Has anyone received Enchanted shipping notices? I haven't yet, but I see people are starting to receive their polishes. Some are saying that people who have ordered the Holiday color may not have their orders shipped yet. Don't know if that's true, but I did order the Holiday color.
  And I've gone and done it. My Black Friday/Cyber Monday hauls pushed me into the 1K Polish Club. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hi, Anitacska. It's nice to have company here.


----------



## Honi (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's my mani of the moment, perfect red! All I want for CHristmas is OPI, beautiful.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> Here's my mani of the moment, perfect red! All I want for CHristmas is OPI, beautiful.


  That is a beautiful red.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol! No sooner than I make a post asking about Enchanted shipping notices, I receive mine.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Have you guys seen this? It's sad, but at the same time very touching.

http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2013/12/nail-polish-giveaway-polish-for-life.html


----------



## Honi (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you guys seen this? It's sad, but at the same time very touching.
> 
> http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2013/12/nail-polish-giveaway-polish-for-life.html


  Oh god thats heartbreaking


----------



## jennyap (Dec 9, 2013)

Honi said:


> Oh god thats heartbreaking


  It really is  heartbreaking but so uplifting at the same time in a way, that even in these circumstances the love of something that others might think should be insignificant is clearly still so important to her. I'm going to enter, but have no expectation of winning, more as a way of showing a bit of support /sharing the NP love


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you guys seen this? It's sad, but at the same time very touching.
> 
> http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2013/12/nail-polish-giveaway-polish-for-life.html


  Yes, it is very sad and humbling. I'm not going to enter, I have nowhere to put another 500 polishes plus I wouldn't be able to appreciate them anyway, I myself have around 1000 untrieds as it is! But it is lovely and she's going to make someone very happy. However, that said, just imagine getting the call to say you can go and collect your polishes because she's died...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you guys seen this? It's sad, but at the same time very touching.
> 
> http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2013/12/nail-polish-giveaway-polish-for-life.html
> 
> ...


  Oh wow.... so very sad. 

  I found two more Anna Sui polishes at a discount, a red in a heart bottle and a sparkly pink in a flower bottle (And a rose gold sparkly for a family member). I realized recently that even the fancy dress ones are only really the same price as a high end indie if you get them at the counter. Haven't actually paid anything near retail for them yet, but that was a bit of a revelation.

  Not usually much for red polishes, but they seem to be growing on me a little bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2013)

On a brighter note, it's Christmas in my house again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I received my recent Norway Nails and MeiMei orders plus the DL Stronger polish (I gave in and bought it off eBay in the end...) today. My Norway Nails order was packaged up like this:





  And this is what was inside it:





  Then here's my MeiMei order plus DL Stronger:













  And finally, my bling mani: DL Shake Your Money Maker over Zoya Giovanna.





  It's chipped a little already, but to be fair I was helping a good friend of mine pack up her kitchen cupboards as she's moving house tomorrow, so not too unsurprising.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! No sooner than I make a post asking about Enchanted shipping notices, I receive mine.


  So did you order the holiday polish? (Of course you did, silly question...)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2013)

Update from Llarowe:

Good afternoon everyone. I was going to restock Colors by llarowe tomorrow but I really need to let the girls get caught up on shipping. They are working on November 27-29th now. The 29th was Black Friday and it is going to take at least 2 days to ship all of the orders from Black Friday. I am going to reschedule the launch/restock for this Thursday. Some of the colors will be pre-order as I am still waiting on a shipment of supplies that has been delayed. The colors that will be pre-order are the 6 new colors that are launching for the first time. If you want to wait on your entire order you can add those colors to your order. They will NOT be shipped until right before Christmas. If you would like your polishes now and wait on the 6 colors you must place a separate order. Thanks so much!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it is very sad and humbling. I'm not going to enter, I have nowhere to put another 500 polishes plus I wouldn't be able to appreciate them anyway, I myself have around 1000 untrieds as it is! But it is lovely and she's going to make someone very happy. However, that said, just imagine getting the call to say you can go and collect your polishes because she's died...


  Gee... I didn't even think of that. Somehow I thought she would be giving away the polishes before that happened. You know, so she could share in the joy with the winner.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> On a brighter note, it's Christmas in my house again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Cute packaging and great haul. I like the mani combo. My theme for March is going to be "Money" and I'm adding Shake Your Money Maker to the list of polishes to wear.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Update from Llarowe:
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. I was going to restock Colors by llarowe tomorrow but I really need to let the girls get caught up on shipping. They are working on November 27-29th now. The 29th was Black Friday and it is going to take at least 2 days to ship all of the orders from Black Friday. I am going to reschedule the launch/restock for this Thursday. Some of the colors will be pre-order as I am still waiting on a shipment of supplies that has been delayed. The colors that will be pre-order are the 6 new colors that are launching for the first time. If you want to wait on your entire order you can add those colors to your order. They will NOT be shipped until right before Christmas. If you would like your polishes now and wait on the 6 colors you must place a separate order. Thanks so much!


  good I have no money till Thursday anyways lol .


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Cute packaging and great haul. I like the mani combo. My theme for March is going to be "Money" and I'm adding Shake Your Money Maker to the list of polishes to wear.


planning your themes already? lol pls share I have too many colors to get thru!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Update from Llarowe:
> 
> Good afternoon everyone. I was going to restock Colors by llarowe tomorrow but I really need to let the girls get caught up on shipping. They are working on November 27-29th now. The 29th was Black Friday and it is going to take at least 2 days to ship all of the orders from Black Friday. I am going to reschedule the launch/restock for this Thursday. Some of the colors will be pre-order as I am still waiting on a shipment of supplies that has been delayed. The colors that will be pre-order are the 6 new colors that are launching for the first time. If you want to wait on your entire order you can add those colors to your order. They will NOT be shipped until right before Christmas. If you would like your polishes now and wait on the 6 colors you must place a separate order. Thanks so much!


  Alright, now to get ready for Thursday instead. I'm going to place 2 different orders so I don't have to wait for everything to ship. One order for the 5 Winter Collection colors I still need to get, and one for the New Year's Eve pre-order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you guys seen this? It's sad, but at the same time very touching.
> 
> http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2013/12/nail-polish-giveaway-polish-for-life.html


   That's so sad.  I couldn't enter that if you paid me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> planning your themes already? lol pls share I have too many colors to get thru!


  Yes! I had so much fun with the Halloween theme that I decided to keep going. I'm better focusing on a theme instead of a color so I don't get bored. Here's what I have so far.

  October = Halloween
  November = Vamps & Vixens (I need to post my mani pics)
  December = Blingtastic
  January = Marie Antoinette/Versailles
  February = Love & Chocolate
  March = Money


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 9, 2013)

My rescue beauty lounge order arrived!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> That's so sad.  I couldn't enter that if you paid me.


  Agreed. :-(


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Puppy voice----awwww.....I wov U Aunt CC...wags tail rapidly!!!

  Looking forward to NP porn!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> My rescue beauty lounge order arrived!


   GREAT haul!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

jennyap said:


> It really is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's sweet of you Jennyap!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> My rescue beauty lounge order arrived!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> On a brighter note, it's Christmas in my house again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   AMAZING haul!!!!  I love the green mani----very festive!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Puppy voice----awwww.....I wov U Aunt CC...wags tail rapidly!!!
> 
> Looking forward to NP porn!


  Yup. Uh huh. I feel it. I'm getting another cavity.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it is very sad and humbling. I'm not going to enter, I have nowhere to put another 500 polishes plus I wouldn't be able to appreciate them anyway, I myself have around 1000 untrieds as it is! But it is lovely and she's going to make someone very happy. However, that said, just imagine getting the call to say you can go and collect your polishes because she's died...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Yup. Uh huh. I feel it. I'm getting another cavity.












I hope you have a good dentist!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 9, 2013)

I wasn't able to take pics today because I lost the light. I hope I'll be able to do it tomorrow. I have the rest of my Colors by LLarowe order, ILNP and Scofflaw hauls to post.


----------



## MRV (Dec 10, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> My rescue beauty lounge order arrived!








Awesome!


----------



## lyseD (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Have you guys seen this? It's sad, but at the same time very touching.
> 
> http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2013/12/nail-polish-giveaway-polish-for-life.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! You know me so well. Yes, I got all 6 polishes including the Holiday color. All of them have shipped. Can't wait to get them. I made 3 separate orders and was expecting them all to be combined, but I'm getting 2 separate shipments. Interesting.
> 
> EDIT: Um, how did I miss that? 1.5k polishes! As Buick would say, respect.
> 
> ...


  Apparently she's not very keen on combining orders and doesn't refund the extra shipping even if she does which is pants. But I had to place 2 orders, so I guess I just have to swallow the extra shipping cost.






Thank you very much! But actually it's beginning to get a bit ridiculous now. Nobody needs 1500 polishes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not sure if I'm going to place an order with Llarowe on Thursday. To be honest, I'm getting a bit fed up with her. It takes longer and longer to receive my polishes. I just received my orders from the CbL restock which was 3 weeks ago. I know it was a pre-order, but it's still taken so long. She's the only one who decides to ship in the most expensive and inconvenient way. Sending the polishes to a UK re-distributor first in bulk might save her some money, but then the UK person has to send them to me at 4 polish per envelope and it costs her £3 per envelope. Today's order arrived in 6 envelopes, that's £18 postage on top of whatever it cost her to send them to the UK in the first place! It also adds an extra 3-4 days at least to shipping, if not more. I normally receive overseas orders within 8-10 days, the Llarowe orders take at least twice as long, even if it's not a preorder. She seems to have gotten too big for her shoes, she just can't handle the volume of orders and her website can't handle the amount of people trying to order from her. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Bcteagirl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  In the end it cost me about £1 more than retail (of other DL polishes), but I decided I really wanted it. Of course now I have it, I saw this: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2013/12/deborah-lippmann-nail-polish-uk.html Typical....


----------



## jennyap (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 





Thank you very much! But actually it's beginning to get a bit ridiculous now. Nobody needs 1500 polishes.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Doesn't seem that long ago you were saying you were going to stop at a 1000 IIRC


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Doesn't seem that long ago you were saying you were going to stop at a 1000 IIRC


  True, true.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this time I really have to stop buying, maybe I'll allow myself 5 new polishes a month.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Home is where it will be -33c tonight and -34 in the morning  (Thats -26/27 in fake far. degrees).  Pretty!!     Oh wow.... so very sad.   I found two more Anna Sui polishes at a discount, a red in a heart bottle and a sparkly pink in a flower bottle (And a rose gold sparkly for a family member). I realized recently that even the fancy dress ones are only really the same price as a high end indie if you get them at the counter. Haven't actually paid anything near retail for them yet, but that was a bit of a revelation.  Not usually much for red polishes, but they seem to be growing on me a little bit.


   Yellowknife? I could barely take the cold last night, just walking from a store to a car was too much for my ears!  That contest with that poor girl giving away her polishes when she passes away is so sad. :crybaby:  ]I'm so behind I was out all day and was exhausted when I got home - Nice hauls and manis people!!  ]I have a new(old) friend!


----------



## MRV (Dec 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bummer. That's always my luck, too.
  I just got the shipping confirmation for all of my EPs!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Dance Legend Termo Shine 180  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  1coat matte nail envy 2 coats OPI don't touch my tutu(I have to put some other polish under glitter or they just peel right off!) 2 coats of 180 2 coats Cult Nails wicked fast


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> *Yes, it said that the winner will have to go and collect the polishes AFTER her passing away. *
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


  Ah, I see. I didn't read all the way through because it was making me too sad.

  Sorry to hear of your Llarowe troubles. That would annoy me, too. There must be a better way. It's also pretty odd that the website is still having so many issues after all this time. It's almost like Enchanted basically got dropped for nothing. I think Llarowe should reach out to ILNP. Their website seems to have a great setup. I've only ordered from ILNP twice now, so I don't know if there are any issues that I don't know about. But the 2 times I did order have been extremely smooth and headache free.






 Over here we say "too big for your britches."


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> 2 coats Cult Nails wicked fast


  That's a thermal polish? I only have my one thermal from Takko, but I love it. It's so much fun to wear. I really want more thermals, but I'm trying to avoid new brands. I got sucked into ILNP polishes and I already have 18 of them after only 2 orders. That's why I'm trying to be good. I know myself. I tend to go crazy.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

MRV said:


> Bummer. That's always my luck, too.
> I just got the shipping confirmation for all of my EPs!!!








  I stopped looking at Instagram until I get my packages. I want the Holiday polish to remain a surprise until I open the box.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a thermal polish? I only have my one thermal from Takko, but I love it. It's so much fun to wear. I really want more thermals, but I'm trying to avoid new brands. I got sucked into ILNP polishes and I already have 18 of them after only 2 orders. That's why I'm trying to be good. I know myself. I tend to go crazy.


  Yep, it's a thermal polish. I figured I'd put this on while my nails are about as long as I can handle them. I have to cut them off soon to bake cookies. It's unfortunately confirming that my hands have no circulation at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's black so much of the time.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Yep, it's a thermal polish. I figured I'd put this on while my nails are about as long as I can handle them. I have to cut them off soon to bake cookies. It's unfortunately confirming that my hands have no circulation at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Takko Heads Will Roll basically stayed white when I wore it. It took extreme temperature changes for it to adjust, like a cold glass or hot water. I didn't think normal body temperature would be enough to change the color. Unless that means I have poor circulation, too. Which could be accurate since I'm usually cold most of the time. Especially my hands and feet.

  I'm probably digging myself a hole here, but what thermal polish brands do you know of?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Takko Heads Will Roll basically stayed white when I wore it. It took extreme temperature changes for it to adjust, like a cold glass or hot water. I didn't think normal body temperature would be enough to change the color. Unless that means I have poor circulation, too. Which could be accurate since I'm usually cold most of the time. Especially my hands and feet.
> 
> I'm probably digging myself a hole here, but what thermal polish brands do you know of?


  When my hands are decently warm it does turn light, it's just my hands are so cold I could give someone an awful fright if I were to put my hand up the back of their shirt LOL 

  um I've seen different ones here and there... trying to remember... arg I know I saw some somewhere!! I think it was on Etsy.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm planning on wearing a thermal polish next (only just done my nails with Dance Legend Sulley, but will do it in 2 days again anyway), I got a couple of Liquid Sky Lacquers and a Different Dimension thermal polish, will probably try one of the LSLs, they are both purple-ish. 

  I've got my EP dispatch e-mail too for all 6 polishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have e-mailed her to ask if I could have a refund for combined shipping since everything is coming in one package, I know she will say no, but it's worth a try.

  Edit: Funnily enough she said no. She must be making a mint from all those extra shipping charges. Hohum.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> When my hands are decently warm it does turn light, it's just my hands are so cold I could give someone an awful fright if I were to put my hand up the back of their shirt LOL
> 
> um I've seen different ones here and there... trying to remember... arg I know I saw some somewhere!! I think it was on Etsy.


  Lol. My hands are the exact same way. I sometimes grab people's arms to suck the body heat from them, and it's funny to watch them squirm and wiggle from the cold.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

Nail polish porn!!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> I'm planning on wearing a thermal polish next (only just done my nails with Dance Legend Sulley, but will do it in 2 days again anyway), I got a couple of Liquid Sky Lacquers and a Different Dimension thermal polish, will probably try one of the LSLs, they are both purple-ish.
> 
> I've got my EP dispatch e-mail too for all 6 polishes!
> 
> ...








 I think we all have our shipping notices now. So Liquid Sky and Different Dimension make thermals. Hmm, I don't own either of those brands already...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nail polish porn!!!








  Just beautiful! What are the 2 Jindies? I'm curious. Are Lilypad Lacquer holos any different/better than Enchanted, Colors by Llarowe, ILNP or Emily de Molly holos? I think you can see where I'm going here.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a thermal polish? I only have my one thermal from Takko, but I love it. It's so much fun to wear. I really want more thermals, but I'm trying to avoid new brands. I got sucked into ILNP polishes and I already have 18 of them after only 2 orders. That's why I'm trying to be good. I know myself. *I tend to go crazy. *


  It's hard not to go crazy CC.  Something just takes over, and before you know it you have 18 ILNPs or 5 TF blushes & 5 TF E/S quads


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nail polish porn!!!


   GORGEOUS---like XXXXX rated!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Just beautiful! What are the 2 Jindies? I'm curious. Are Lilypad Lacquer holos any different/better than Enchanted, Colors by Llarowe, ILNP or Emily de Molly holos? I think you can see where I'm going here.


  The Jindies are Midnight Rainbow and Guns & Roses. I wouldn't say the Lilypads are that different or better, but they are really nice and some of the colours are gorgeous. They also have a few EP dupes, like May 2013 and another pink one I can't now remember the name of. They are really nice, but not that different. Trouble is, there are so many gorgeous colours, once you dip your toe in, you can't stop...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I think we all have our shipping notices now. So Liquid Sky and Different Dimension make thermals. Hmm, I don't own either of those brands already...


   I see trouble brewing and CC's wheels-a-turning


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> 2 coats Cult Nails wicked fast


    Stunning!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 10, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Just beautiful! What are the 2 Jindies? I'm curious. Are Lilypad Lacquer holos any different/better than Enchanted, Colors by Llarowe, ILNP or Emily de Molly holos? I think you can see where I'm going here.


I have around 10 lilypads and they are pretty, but honestly I don't think they look anything like the pics posted. ive been disappointed in almost all of the ones I have. I mean, I still like them, but I don't really want to buy anymore. plus she hasnt even shipped orders from nov15!!  wont have my one polish till next year at this  point!I am  not to happy about that .
  The llarowe exclusive is pretty, but  i  think that EP,  CBL,  and  EDM are much better as far as holo-ness. I want some more ILNP but I cant afford anymore. I want  some new cbls. Glad she moved  it to Thursday hope my payment clears in time to use it up again lol .
  She is  also very behind on shipping, I used to get  my orders in two days now  my orders are at least week behind on being shipped. Too many PA's out  there!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Stunning!


  Thanks!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 10, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nail polish porn!!!


  WOW, great haul! And I felt bad the one time I ordered like 7 Emily de Molly at once


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Cute!! I have one of those (vintage) packed 'somewhere' and back in Sask... I bought a poinsetta (sp?) though.
> Pretty!!
> 
> I hear you about the baking cookies= short nails... I will be doing that soon too.
> ...


  I was at my grandma's house for dinner yesterday and we were putting out decorations and she kind of gave that little guy a sour look and I said if you don't want him I'll take him! It's pretty old no doubt.  

  My nail went right through the crust of the pizza I was eating just by the weight of the slice... maybe they're too pointy LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> It's hard not to go crazy CC.  Something just takes over, and before you know it you have 18 ILNPs or 5 TF blushes & 5 TF E/S quads


  Hee hee...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I see trouble brewing and CC's wheels-a-turning


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 10, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> says  who?!?! lol jk!!
> I don't think its just llarowe. Nicole from lilypads  is 3 weeks behind, and  Chelsea from ep is 2 weeks behind. they all need more help or something this is ridiculous
> 
> Great haul!
> ...


  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I was at my grandma's house for dinner yesterday and we were putting out decorations and she kind of gave that little guy a sour look and I said if you don't want him I'll take him! It's pretty old no doubt.
> 
> My nail went right through the crust of the pizza I was eating just by the weight of the slice... maybe they're too pointy LOL


 Your old new friend is super cute---let's just say he's vintage!








 Okay, so I've heard of 'Feed a cold, starve a fever," but 'Stab a pizza!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> Your old new friend is super cute---let's just say he's vintage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   How else are you supposed to subdue a pizza so you can eat it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> How else are you supposed to subdue a pizza so you can eat it?






I wish I had a pizza to subdue!!!


----------



## raych1984 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Nail polish porn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Dec 11, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I wish I had a pizza to subdue!!!


  Talking about pizza - does anyone like Nutella pizza? I noticed that a local pizza place has it. I have eaten Nutella crêpes, but pizza?!


----------



## MRV (Dec 11, 2013)

Ah, forgot I had fruitcake on my nails (it's not a lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).





  This FF is PACKED with glitter - and so glowy for a darker polish! Much better irl.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ah, forgot I had fruitcake on my nails (it's not a lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  mmm sparklyyyyyyy


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2013)

Just a heads up, Norway Nails has 15% off Femme Fatale polishes today!


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

We've landed on Nutella pizza, eh? This thread is a strange one. LOL

  I just received my shipping notice from Enchanted. It was so long ago I forgot what I ordered. The agreement was up to two weeks. I also received a refund due to overselling of October. How come none of my experiences shopping for these polishes has ever been pleasant? I'm due for a mani/pedi this month since it's my birthday. Think I'll take one or two of my polishes with me.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ah, forgot I had fruitcake on my nails (it's not a lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2013)

My ILNP order has arrived:









  They are Very Ornamental, A Fresh Evergreen, Nostalgia, Contraband, Exodus, Purgatory. I like A Fresh Evergreen a lot more than the Llarowe Christmas green holo, that one is too dark, almost looks black. And Nostalgia is just amazing!

  Here's my current mani, Dance Legend Sulley. It was very hard to capture all the colours, there's green, teal, blue, purple, pink, orange, yellow. It's very similar to ILNP Birefringence, but it has a bit more teal/green to it (which was very hard to capture).


----------



## MissTT (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh wow! That DLS is cool.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ah, forgot I had fruitcake on my nails (it's not a lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks so christmas-y! Reminds me of a colourfull decorated tree.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

MRV said:


> Ah, forgot I had fruitcake on my nails (it's not a lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    MRV, this is beautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it!!!!


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 11, 2013)

I just found Essie on sale for $5 at a local store (it retails for $16.95 usually! in Australia). I picked up Ballet Slippers, Licorice and Marshmallow and a spare base coat. I also just got one of those OPI gift sets with Russian Navy and Polka.com and some sweet hair ties. (My Russian Navy met a sad death by dropping in a bathroom, it shattered and sprayed over every surface. It literally took days to find all the splatter).

  Probably time to restart that no buy soon...


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My ILNP order has arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hearts and NP Porn.  What more could a girl ask for---oh I know, the ability to multi quote w/o the page reloading!  Super wonky tech stuff here tonight!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> I just found Essie on sale for $5 at a local store (it retails for $16.95 usually! in Australia). I picked up Ballet Slippers, Licorice and Marshmallow and a spare base coat. I also just got one of those OPI gift sets with Russian Navy and Polka.com and some sweet hair ties. (My Russian Navy met a sad death by dropping in a bathroom, it shattered and sprayed over every surface. It literally took days to find all the splatter).
> 
> Probably time to restart that no buy soon...


   Great haul---enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> ......food and NP Porn---and we don't fight!  It's the best!
> Hearts and NP Porn.  What more could a girl ask for---oh I know, the ability to multi quote w/o the page reloading!  Super wonky tech stuff here tonight!!


  This is a great thread. The nicest one ever. I didn't realise all the bitchiness going around on the Mac threads, I don't read them at all nowadays, I'm over Mac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone's been so friendly and nice here, I actually consider all of you my friends, and I've only ever met one of you in person. We'd have such a laugh if we could meet up irl.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2013)

I completely agree. The bitchiness in the Mac threads from time to time is unbelievable. It's so nice to have our little haven right here! You know I was once member of a big Tolkien Forum and we had moots (big get together) in different countries. Those were so great and a lot of fun. There was always a lot of geeky talk (I imagine we'd sound similar if we'd start to talk about MU and np) but it was also just great to meet each other in person. Love to do that with you all!   Omg, that's an awesome haul Anitacska!!!  Nice to see you, CC!  Med, Abby is just incredibly sweet. Love the matching mani/ sweater!  Fuzzy, just saw your pic in the PC thread. Hubba hubba!   MRV, love the fruitcake mani!  Whoever said Kimibos was doing good, thanks for passing that along! I hope she'll be with us again soon.  I also tried numerous times between last Night and today to post a lot of pics, but the forum just doesn't work properly. Argh. Will try later again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> This is a great thread. The nicest one ever. I didn't realise all the bitchiness going around on the Mac threads, I don't read them at all nowadays, I'm over Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmm, interesting. Decided to buy a few polishes from the CbL restock only to find at the checkout that the only shipping option to the UK is priority shipping at $45. I don't f***ing think so, Llarowe has just lost a customer as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## makeupholism (Dec 12, 2013)

I have been hunting for the full China Glaze OMG collection for a long time, I found that is being auctioned on ebay right now. Price seems a bit high, but I'm REALLY tempted to get it. What do you think? Am I crazy?

  http://r.ebay.com/W7vFga


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, interesting. Decided to buy a few polishes from the CbL restock only to find at the checkout that the only shipping option to the UK is priority shipping at $45. I don't f***ing think so, Llarowe has just lost a customer as far as I'm concerned.


  YIKES.

  I bought 2, Ox and It's spring somewhere. damn jellies get me every time! 

  Also: 




  LOL! It tastes like chocolate Jelly Belly beans. (I'll explain that 'the Decadent' is the store brand of chocolate chip cookies and they have added other things to the product line over the past little while but this is surely the strangest one!)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2013)

Well, apparently the website is messed up and the shipping costs haven't gone up. I have asked on Facebook if she will refund me for the difference of shipping, but I haven't got an answer yet, so I won't be ordering tonight I don't think. I'm certainly not forking out $45 on shipping that I may not even get back. I didn't want anything that badly anyway, so whatever.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2013)

Finally I've managed to place the order. And now I'm going to bed. Night night all.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2013)

makeupholism said:


> I have been hunting for the full China Glaze OMG collection for a long time, I found that is being auctioned on ebay right now. Price seems a bit high, but I'm REALLY tempted to get it. What do you think? Am I crazy?
> 
> http://r.ebay.com/W7vFga


  I think we're all a little bit crazy (for NP) on this thread, lol. If you really want it, go for it. Those holos are amazing! But then again, there are so many good holos out there now that are probably better quality, I would recommend you check out the new Color Club Halo Hues or Emily de Molly has gorgeous holos as well.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 13, 2013)

I received two polishes today, a lovely vampy red by Sally Hansen and a glitter polish, haven't even looked at the names. I wanted to take a pic, but my phone doesn't work. I can't turn it on at all, even though I charged it for hours. It's just a couple of months old, I'm super annoyed! I'm waiting for a message from someone and now they can't reach me. Ugh. You don't know how dependent you are on your phone until it stops working, lol.
  Hope you ladies have a nice day


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My ILNP order has arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hearts and NP Porn.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 13, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I received two polishes today, a lovely vampy red by Sally Hansen and a glitter polish, haven't even looked at the names. I wanted to take a pic, but my phone doesn't work. I can't turn it on at all, even though I charged it for hours. It's just a couple of months old, I'm super annoyed! I'm waiting for a message from someone and now they can't reach me. Ugh. You don't know how dependent you are on your phone until it stops working, lol.
> Hope you ladies have a nice day


    Vampy and glitter sounds like a perfect match!  Sorry about your phone issues.  Hope it's resolved soon.  You're right---we need our devices!  The tech issues here on Specktra persist.
   I hope your day gets better Naynadine.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Dec 13, 2013)

Medgal07 said:


> I started this post yesterday but my browser keeps reloading.  The message was still sitting here this morning.  I think MAC limited edition products and the anxiety created in efforts to acquire them brings out the beast in some people.  I think you all are amazing people.  I agree we would have a grand time.  If we never meet in life, I will forever consider you all my friends and I'm ever grateful for the joy and nail polish you've brought to my life and nail polish racks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Anybody planning a trip to Toronto let me know! I know a couple places selling OPI/Essie cheap, and one with a giant fishbowl of clearance Zoyas.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 13, 2013)

Bcteagirl said:


> Wait wait wait... is this polish actually named fruitcake? Because then I might have to buy it. (Remind me FF? I feel like I should know this, but I have had a whole half a glass of wine..)
> Great picture! And I love the polish, I like the idea of the teal in a multichrome.
> 
> 
> ...


  It's Femme Fatale 'the fruitcake is not a lie'

  I bought it at the Yonge Loblaws south of York Mills. I drank it all! They also had cookie spread! I couldn't afford both because I found the last box of spring rolls. lol
  Does Sephora do any events? I'm so out of the loop.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2013)

Who wants to see pictures of the EP Holiday mystery polish???

  Only click this link if you don't mind your surprise spoilt!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131070885596&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2013)

My Enchanteds, Ulta and Llarowe orders were delivered yesterday along with my RiRi Holiday orders from Nordstrom. 7 boxes all together. It should've felt like Christmas, but I'm dealing with some stuff that is really bringing my mood down. Let's just say I wish I remained in the safe haven of this thread.

  I ordered from the Colors by Llarowe restock/pre-order. Got all 6 of the new colors and 5 remaining colors from the Winter collection I didn't get last time. I didn't order from Hare after all. Just going to wait for the next restock after her bottle situation is fixed. I placed a Butter London order yesterday for some of their Last Order polishes while they're 50% off, and got the new Buckie color. I also some stuff from the new Chanel spring collection. The polishes, quad and both cream blushes. I want a few lipsticks too, but want to swatch them in person first.

  Here are the haul pics I was supposed to post before.





*Colors by Llarowe:* (Row 1) Mojito; Army of One; Days of Our Polish; (Row 2) Rizzo; Pink Twinkle; It's Shocking; Ruthless People; (Row 3) Paper Moon; Woman from Tokyo; Grace; Hellcat; Oxen




 

*ILNP:* (Row 1) Admire Me; Blue Steel; Exodus; A.C. Slater; (Row 2) 1st and 15th; A Fresh Evergreen; Nostalgia; Very Ornamental; Molly






*Scofflaw Nail Varnish:* Just Another Candycane Polish, This Must Be the Place, Love Letter to Jacques Cousteau

  I should've taken another picture of the labels. She changed the little star graphic on the front to other images for each polish. The Candycane Polish is a Christmas tree, the wedding polish is a heart, and the Cousteau polish is a fish.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Who wants to see pictures of the EP Holiday mystery polish???
> 
> Only click this link if you don't mind your surprise spoilt!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131070885596&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120


  I like the color, but it wasn't at all what I was expecting. I thought it would be something more wow. You should've seen my face when I opened my box. I thought there was a mistake.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 14, 2013)

I just had to tell you all this. I bought this really cool nail polish today. It's from L'Oreal and the color is The Reign of Studs. It has so many sparkles in it it looks like diamonds! I just love it! You have to put clear polish over it though because when it dries it's rough with all the sparkles but after you put a couple of clear coats over it it shines and looks like glass!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I like the color, but it wasn't at all what I was expecting. I thought it would be something more wow. You should've seen my face when I opened my box. I thought there was a mistake.


  Oh no! Sorry to hear you were disappointed. I quite like the look of it in the pictures. My order was dispatched on Tuesday, so it should be here sometime next week. I'll let you know what I think when I get it.

  Sorry to hear you've had trouble elsewhere (is it another thread?). Medgal messaged me to say she was very fed up with Specktra, and is staying away for a while. I don't even venture into the Mac threads now, but to be fair, I'm over Mac anyway, just not interested in the products anymore.

  On another note, I have some pictures to post but I've been really busy lately. Yesterday we spent the day decorating the house and the Christmas tree, then hubby and I went to a party (housewarming and engagement party) of a good friend. I got really drunk and somehow broke two nails! Oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really annoyed as my nails have been looking so much better lately. Oh well.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2013)

Brew yourself a nice cup of tea, ladies, because I've lots of pics to share. It's just a pain in the behind to post pics, but after the last few days I figured we all need some np porn (though of course I can't compete with CC's aul. Thanks for posting CC!)  Rival de Loop (German drugstore brand) in Perfect Pink over a black base:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybelline Brocades in Sapphire Stitch:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My small A-England haul with two polishes from the Ballerina collection (the Hare I got from Anita wanted to be in that pic, too because they arrived on the same day):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I immediately had to try the lavender blue one (Dancing with Nureyev):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used BLack Cat Celestica as an accent nail but wasn't very happy about the outcome. The holo glitters in Celestica somehow were lost in the finished mani.  I also got Love is Enough from A-England:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   A wonderful friend gave me those she got on a recent visit to the US and I was like this when she gave them to me::shock:ompom:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also got some glitters recently, and the seller included a sample pack into my orders. This was one of the free glitters I got and I simply had to share, because I'm now the proud owner of PINK SKULL GLITTER!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Wow, and that's it from me. Congrats to everybody who made it through this post!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's my current mani, Nubar Absolute with Nails Inc Galaxy polish Trafalgar Crescent and a few snowflake glitters on the accent nail. I'm a bit disappointed in the Nubar holo, I thought it would be a lot stronger. 









  Just a little haul picture, H&M Gold/white glitter and Kelly Brook (for New Look) Regal Riches. It's much more purple than blue, but my camera can't cope with that.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Anneri! Nice haul and wow, what a kind friend! I just love the first mani, and the Maybelline which is a shade not available here. But it's so pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And lol at the pink skull glitters!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Don't be too sad about the Maybelline np, it's a pain in the behind to use. Its base is too dark and overpowers the glitter so that I had to remove the upper layer very carefully with some np remover so that the glitters became apparent. Every blogger over here was complaining about this one lol. WHat makes the brocades not that big a success is the longevity - my manis with them always were completely in tatters after one day. And you have that lovely blue one that we didn't get here!

  Yeah, pink skulls. My life is now complete. I'm curious whether we'll see an indie polish company use them at some point.

  Btw, love the H&M polish! Post a pic when you use/swatch it, will you? It looks just like one of the Essie/OPI Mariahs from the holiday collection.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Hi Anitacska!   Don't be too sad about the Maybelline np, it's a pain in the behind to use. Its base is too dark and overpowers the glitter so that I had to remove the upper layer very carefully with some np remover so that the glitters became apparent. Every blogger over here was complaining about this one lol. WHat makes the brocades not that big a success is the longevity - my manis with them always were completely in tatters after one day. And you have that lovely blue one that we didn't get here!  Yeah, pink skulls. My life is now complete. I'm curious whether we'll see an indie polish company use them at some point.  Btw, love the H&M polish! Post a pic when you use/swatch it, will you? It looks just like one of the Essie/OPI Mariahs from the holiday collection.


  Shame about the Brocades, they look so pretty in the bottle. No, we didn't get a blue one here, just  4 shades. Oh well.  The H&M polish is actually quite different from the OPI one, but it is equally pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear you were disappointed. I quite like the look of it in the pictures. My order was dispatched on Tuesday, so it should be here sometime next week. I'll let you know what I think when I get it.
> 
> Sorry to hear you've had trouble elsewhere (is it another thread?). Medgal messaged me to say she was very fed up with Specktra, and is staying away for a while. I don't even venture into the Mac threads now, but to be fair, I'm over Mac anyway, just not interested in the products anymore.
> 
> ...


   I was just expecting the holiday polish to be more sparkly, shimmery or something along those lines. I feel like I have several holos that are the same or similar in color to it.

  Yes, another thread and involves Med. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have drastically cut down on my MAC purchases since summer. A mix of having too much stuff and not being as interested as before, especially after my first RiRi order was cancelled from ordering through that early posted link. I decided to buy the lipsticks from RiRi Holiday and visited the thread to stalk. It was fun to watch what was happening and opened a giant can of worms.

  Lol at getting drunk and breaking your nails. I'm picturing the visual. I still need to get our decorations up.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Wow, and that's it from me. Congrats to everybody who made it through this post!


  I think this is better because of your manis and pink skull glitter. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my current mani, Nubar Absolute with Nails Inc Galaxy polish Trafalgar Crescent and a few snowflake glitters on the accent nail. I'm a bit disappointed in the Nubar holo, I thought it would be a lot stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a pretty mani combination.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I was just expecting the holiday polish to be more sparkly, shimmery or something along those lines. I feel like I have several holos that are the same or similar in color to it.
> 
> Yes, another thread and involves Med.
> 
> ...


  Oh no, I really hope she comes back to us soon. I told her to just stick with this thread and ignore the rest, lol! Luckily for me I also can't stand Rihanna, so that was an easy skip. I might buy something from the ED collection, the peachy/pinky skinfinish sounds nice, but otherwise I'm not that interested in Mac anymore, or any make up really at the moment. I haven't even ordered the new Naked palette because there's no offers on it anywhere, I'm guessing it will be on offer sometime after Christmas for sure.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2013)

I just HAD to post this, it's too funny. Anyone here recognizes oneself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You know you're obsessed with nailpolish when...

http://www.lacquerheadsofoz.com/2013/06/you-know-youre-obsessed-with-nail.html


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I just HAD to post this, it's too funny. Anyone here recognizes oneself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol, guilty as charged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Has anyone used any of the new Llarowe polishes yet? I've just painted my nails with The Man in the Red Suit and I really like both the formula and the new type of brush, it's fantastic! Pictures of my mani to follow tomorrow...


----------



## Anneri (Dec 15, 2013)

Argh, I've yet to receive my Llarowe order. On top of that I haven't received my order from Edgy Polish yet - I assume it was either lost in the Christmas kerfuffle at the PO or stolen. The owner of the site is looking into it, but I don't think she can do anything about it. So mad! I hope the Llarowe order at least turns up before I'm going home for christmas.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have! I wore Rudy and Xmas 2013. I have a pic somewhere. Rudy is gorgeous. My nails looked like Christmas wrapping paper. I'm about to do a mani with Pink Twinkle and Butter London Fairy Lights tonight.


----------



## MRV (Dec 15, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, guilty as charged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear that! I hope you will get your polishes. I have not really noticed any problems with the incoming mail here, even though they've had some small strikes and all.


----------



## MRV (Dec 16, 2013)

Here are the latest manis: FF Fatal Attraction with an OPI Pure accent. This was so hard to try to photpgraph without natural light, it turned too dark and too yellow like in this pic. There are red and some purple holo glitters though.





  More FF: Tree Disguise Kit over Nails Inc Bayswater Road (an _AWESOME  _metallic emerald polish BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MRV* 

 

  More FF: Tree Disguise Kit over Nails Inc Bayswater Road (an _AWESOME  _metallic emerald polish BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )







  Ok, THAT does look like a tree with ornaments! The emerald is super pretty.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 16, 2013)

I am drooooling over this YSL collection:







http://www.chicprofile.com/2013/12/ysl-la-laque-couture-spicy-collection-spring-2014.html

  I kinda want all of them! But I'm lucky if I can afford one, lol. I've never seen a high end polish collection that I like this much.
  I'm pretty sure I can't pull of Safran Sultan with my skintone, though, unfortunately. Probably looks better on deeper warmer skintones. Shame, since I really love how it looks in the bottle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2013)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis: FF Fatal Attraction with an OPI Pure accent. This was so hard to try to photpgraph without natural light, it turned too dark and too yellow like in this pic. There are red and some purple holo glitters though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's all MRV's fault that I bought those FF xmas polishes!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're making them look too good! LOL

  I'm soooo cold. I finally go over to my rads and they're cold, I managed to open the valve on huge one in the living room but the bedroom one is not budging! stupid tiny knob!


----------



## lyseD (Dec 16, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I am drooooling over this YSL collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 16, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I am drooooling over this YSL collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I must get them! I've fallen behind with my high end polishes because of all the indies and still haven't picked up the last YSL collection. I hope I'm not too late.

  Having trouble quoting. I like your manis MRV. I still want to pick up the Femme Fatale's Christmas and Halloween colors. Thanks for showcasing them. They look fun to wear.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2013)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis: FF Fatal Attraction with an OPI Pure accent. This was so hard to try to photpgraph without natural light, it turned too dark and too yellow like in this pic. There are red and some purple holo glitters though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Tree Disguise Kit is so amazing, I must use it for one of my Christmas manis. Here's mine, CbL The Man in the Red Suit. Lovely colour, very shiny and holo, but sadly chipped very very quickly. I did it on Sunday night for the school mums' Christmas party last night and I had to patch it up in two places. I used KBShimmer Kringle All The Way as well as some Christmas tree and silver bells glitters on the accent nail.









  The actual colour is pretty similar to the top picture, but I wanted to capture the holo as well and we had no sun, so I had to do it indoors. 

  Here's my new favourite Christmas jumper, it's so cute and went so well with my mani: 









  Finally a cheeky little purchase from TKMaxx and Superdrug:




  Orly In The Navy, Love Each Other and Nicole by OPI I Lilac Gumdrops.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 17, 2013)

Llarowe is having a fantastic sale right now. 35% off the following brands: Lilypad Lacquer, Models Own, Ruby Wing and Wing Dust. It's for the day while supplies last. There are going to be more promotions for different brands for the next 11 days as well. I hope it will be brands that I purchase. I'd love to cross some colors off my list.

  Hare also got her bottles replaced and is restocking later today. 1pm PST / 4pm EST.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Tree Disguise Kit is so amazing, I must use it for one of my Christmas manis. Here's mine, CbL The Man in the Red Suit. Lovely colour, very shiny and holo, but sadly chipped very very quickly. I did it on Sunday night for the school mums' Christmas party last night and I had to patch it up in two places. I used KBShimmer Kringle All The Way as well as some Christmas tree and silver bells glitters on the accent nail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your shirt is cute and your mani does match it.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2013)

Llarowe posted this on Facebook:

On the first day of Christmas llarowe gave to me...a 35% off coupon for Lilypad Lacquer, Models Own, Ruby Wing and Wing Dust. Enter the following coupon code at checkout to receive 35% off any product/s in those lines:

First Day

Coupon code is good while supplies last. Happy shopping, Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah from llarowe!

  Also, I have finally managed to snag a KBShimmer Snow Much Fun polish from Harlow & Co and because I had 500 reward points I could choose a free Arcane Lacquer polish worth $14. Not bad!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Llarowe posted this on Facebook:
> 
> On the first day of Christmas llarowe gave to me...a 35% off coupon for Lilypad Lacquer, Models Own, Ruby Wing and Wing Dust. Enter the following coupon code at checkout to receive 35% off any product/s in those lines:
> 
> ...


  Congrats on getting Snow Much Fun!

  I'm making cookies tomorrow so no polish for me, don't want anything to chip into the batter LOL


----------



## MRV (Dec 17, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Llarowe posted this on Facebook:
> 
> On the first day of Christmas llarowe gave to me...a 35% off coupon for Lilypad Lacquer, Models Own, Ruby Wing and Wing Dust. Enter the following coupon code at checkout to receive 35% off any product/s in those lines:
> 
> ...


  Yay! I also was able to get it, and the other snow flakie one, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Oh, and there's still room for one more FF Christmas polish: The Stolen Reindeer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I should get a commission already!)





  The Stolen Reindeer is from last year and here it is over the awesome Dior Rouge Garconne (wish I had long nails now to rock it's dark and glossy vampiness).


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2013)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Naynadine!
> 
> 
> Oh, love these!
> ...


  Thank you! I don't normally do Christmas sweaters or red, but this one was too cute not to get.

  Yay, glad you managed to get the snowflake glitters too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You should get a commission! Your mani looks great on shorter nails too.

  My current mani, EdM High Distinction with CbL Xmas 2013 on the accent finger. The EdM isn't very holo, but it's pretty nevertheless. 









  My Norway Nails FF order and my Sally Magpies order have arrived, unfortunately Sally forgot to include one of the polishes I ordered, but I've contacted her and she's sending it out today, so it's fine.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2013)

On the second day of Christmas llarowe gave to me...a coupon code for Cadillacquer, Color Club, Nail Pattern Boldness and Pahlish. Take 35% off any in stock items on these lines by entering the following code at checkout:

Second Day

We will also be having a restock on Emily de Molly and Picture Polish/Ozotic today. Inventory will be added in the morning, afternoon and evening.


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 18, 2013)

*MRV*, I loved all of your recent glittery manis!




  Sally Hansen - Pacific Blue. .


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 18, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, I loved all of your recent glittery manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooo that's pretty!!


----------



## jennyap (Dec 18, 2013)

Time I started posting pics again - I've got loads more saved that I'll come back with another day but for now this is my current mani: 1 coat of Orly Unlawful topped with 2 coats of Orly Devil May Care. To me it's the very definition of a Christmas mani!!


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 18, 2013)

jennyap said:


>


Awww that's pretty!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 19, 2013)

All these gorgeous FF manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anitacska, love the sweater! Very cute!

  Jenny, come and post more often! Your mani is lovely - very christmassy!

  Mintymilky, wonderful colour. I also love your nail shape!


  My Edgy Polish order finally arrived after I was giving up on it completely. I had messaged Katarina, the owner of EP, and she really went above and beyond to get that damn package to me. Just when she emailed me that she would send the package again (she absolutely hadn't had to do this because I had chosen uninsured shipping) it arrived. I blame christmas. My poor dhl driver (who from time to time leaves with a cheery 'until tomorrow' when he drops of my things makes the rounds until late and the evening, and the postie too. Poor chaps, working at the PO or dhl mustn't be fun at this time of the year. 

  I still haven't gotten all my Black Friday packages - namely Llarowe! A bit disappointed about that.

  I'll post mani and haul pics later, the technical issues Specktra has lately drive me absolutely batty.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 19, 2013)

On the fourth day of Christmas llarowe gave to me...a beer...oh wait, wrong song. Enter the following code to receive 40% off any product/s from Cult Nails, Dance Legend, Different Dimension and LA CC. Enter the code at checkout in the coupon code section:

Fourth Day

  From Llarowe's fb page.

  I also came across this and found it interesting: franken supplies from a mainstream brand?! 
http://www.sephora.com/nail-lab-P38...-QFGLnEolOWg&c3ch=Linkshare&c3nid=QFGLnEolOWg


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2013)

Anneri said:


> On the fourth day of Christmas llarowe gave to me...a beer...oh wait, wrong song. Enter the following code to receive 40% off any product/s from Cult Nails, Dance Legend, Different Dimension and LA CC. Enter the code at checkout in the coupon code section:
> 
> Fourth Day
> 
> ...


  You beat me to it! Although it's actually the third day, lol. I'm being good now, not buying any polishes just because there's a great discount on them. 

  Ciate is quite an experimental brand imo, so I'm not surprised to see this set. It's rather expensive though, so I won't be indulging. 

  Oh and I forgot to tell you, my car is FINALLY back! You may remember I crashed it in the autumn, well nearly 3 months later it's been repaired and was returned to me on Wednesday! I hated the courtesy car so much, I'm thrilled to have it back!


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 19, 2013)

WOW 3 months for a car repair is insane! You have been very good tempered about it not to be mentioning it every 20 seconds. I think I would have been!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> WOW 3 months for a car repair is insane! You have been very good tempered about it not to be mentioning it every 20 seconds. I think I would have been!


  I have moaned about it plenty irl, lol. The courtesy car was okay, but mine is just so much nicer. I'll be very careful not to damage it again. 

  Norway Nails has 40% off Crows Toes today if anyone's interested. 

  I'll be back later with some pictures, my husband is taking the children to his parents for the weekend, so I'll have peace and quiet.


----------



## MRV (Dec 20, 2013)

KBS Christmas Now


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2013)

MRV said:


> KBS Christmas Now


  Nice! I was in two minds about choosing this as one of my Christmas manis. In the end I didn't, I went for Liquid Sky Lacquer Cotton Headed Ninny Muggins and Femme Fatale Tree Disguise Kit instead (among other polishes). 

I have received my December A Box Indied, but still no sign of my Black Friday order from Llarowe which I placed 4 days before! Oh and I got the missing polish from Sally Magpies.













  While still on the subject, one of the polishes form the November A Box Indied has all the glitter settled to the bottom. It looks awful. Also the polish on top is all watery. Yuck! I definitely wouldn't buy again from that brand. Here are a couple of pictures:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2013)

My upcoming manis:





  I'm bored, lol.


----------



## MRV (Dec 20, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> My upcoming manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey, I'm seeing something familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  I just got 3 CrowsToes today. They are my first CTs and first discounted ones from this campaign. I did get a few EdMs earlier though, but that was a normal release. Luckily I'm not that tempted by new brands, but I hope they will have at least Arcane discounted because that's the one I'm most interested in.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 20, 2013)

Oh, did anyone check what today's offer on Llarowe is?


----------



## MRV (Dec 20, 2013)

35% off any product/s from Chrome Girl, Contrary Polish, CrowsToes and Naild' It. Enter the code at checkout in the coupon code section:

Third Day


----------



## Anneri (Dec 20, 2013)

Thanks MRV! Thankfully nothing I'm interested in! Yay!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 20, 2013)

Good evening, ladies 

  Just saw a pic of the Essie Resort 2014 collection:
http://twicsy.com/i/S3Utxe

  Looks nice, but nothing too exciting, IMO.

  And I didn't even notice we already had the Chanel summer collection info. The polishes all sound really good, I might need a few. Definitely skipping the spring ones now in favour of those.

  I just broke a piece off my tooth, so I have to try to get that fixed on Monday, eugh. But I won a nail polish from Artdeco, so I guess that makes up for that a little bit, lol.

  Anitacska, I thought the blue polish looks really cool. Kinda like those layered MAC lipglosses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's so quiet around here without Medgal & Kimibos.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 20, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> Good evening, ladies
> 
> Just saw a pic of the Essie Resort 2014 collection:
> http://twicsy.com/i/S3Utxe
> ...








  Congrats on winning the Artdeco polish! Yay!
  Don't worry too much about the tooth, I did something similar a few years ago and it wasn't bad at all when they fixed it.

  I won a set by Smashbox a few days ago! Online Advent calenders ftw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Essies look a bit boring? I guess I'm spoiled by all the indies.


  Anitacska, congrats on getting your car back!!! Enjoy!
  All your polishes look awesome. Did you contact LLarowe because of the wonky looking one? No idea how they seperate like that, even my own homemade ones have never done that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's a-england Her Rose Adagio. I used studs like this for the first time, it really is incredibly easy.





  Speaking of studs (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I want to use Crows Toes Hellhound with an Dalek accent nail like this one here for christmas: http://globeandnail.blogspot.ch/2013/12/guest-post-at-accio-lacquer.html
  Sorry about mentioning Doctor Who again!

  Here's my little haul from Edgy Polish:

  IndigoBananas Anansi and With a Spoon in It, Different Dimension Slow Invasion (Doctor Who again - I can't help it, I'm a fangirl), Different Dimension Laissez le Bon Temps Rouler (GWP) and CrowsToes Hellhound.






  And here's something special. A new polish I made on my own. It's a nude base with small red and gold holo glitters and larger hex glitters in rosegold and caramel. I really love it because it's not an in-your-face-polish, elegant, but not boring at all. (left - direct sunlight, right - in the shade)


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 20, 2013)

I really like your franken! Cultnails is having quite a good 'warehouse clearance' sale on their site and they now offer free US shipping over $20 and free international shipping over $100.
  http://www.cultnails.com/warehouse-clearance/


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Congrats on winning the Artdeco polish! Yay!
> Don't worry too much about the tooth, I did something similar a few years ago and it wasn't bad at all when they fixed it.
> 
> I won a set by Smashbox a few days ago! Online Advent calenders ftw!
> ...


  Nice haul and lovely polish! You could start a business with them! 

  No, I haven't contacted Llarowe, but I might. It's not worth it sending it back, but maybe I'll get a refund anyway? I'll try.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 21, 2013)

hi everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've just been so busy, which is why I'm up in the middle of the night frosting cookies. Seriously. I probably shouldn't have had so much to drink on thursday at the neighbour's 'party'. Wine and beer and liqueur will get you! LOL Spent the afternoon sleeping and then I was baking cookies and checking on my brother's flight coming in on FlightAware, of course late due to mechanical delay, my mom was texting me from near the airport and I was telling her the plane's position and when it landed. Who knows how quickly he got through customs though... they probably had to scan his huge lumberjack beard for contraband LOL My hands are so dry and busted looking, I hope I can fix them up in time for my xmas mani!

  Lovely manis everyone! 

  I think bcteagirl was going home for the holidays, I'm not sure what day though.

  Back to cookies!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> hi everybody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Uh-oh! Wine and liqueur is not a good combination! That's what made me sick on Saturday night, lol. 

  I'm sure it's a very busy time for us all, but I still like taking a minute to check Specktra every so often, mail polish is my new love and I also really love this thread, so many lovely, fantastic, sweet people!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2013)

Christmas mani time! Liquid Sky Lacquer Cotton Headed Ninny Muggins over Zoya Holly. For someone who has 1600+ polishes it was really difficult to find a matching base for this colour. I guess I don't normally wear greens much...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Uh-oh! Wine and liqueur is not a good combination! That's what made me sick on Saturday night, lol.
> 
> I'm sure it's a very busy time for us all, but I still like taking a minute to check Specktra every so often, mail polish is my new love and I also really love this thread, so many lovely, fantastic, sweet people!


  and it wasn't just regular liqueur it was tequila coffee liqueur... so it was extra fun LOL I did manage to get up the stairs and around the hall without falling on my face!

  I've finished frosting, I'll test one for quality control in a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And now I just have one last thing to bake! I hope I have enough brown sugar because the weather people are saying we could get 20-30mm of freezing rain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll probably have a bit more time now that the cookie part is done, there's so many bowls and trays to wash with those. The squares I'm making are very easy and everyone loves them... I hope I can figure out how to not burn them in this oven. I haven't made them here before. The cookies I made I had to bake 50°F lower temperature than the recipe said! silly tiny oven!






hugs to you all


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> and it wasn't just regular liqueur it was tequila coffee liqueur... so it was extra fun LOL I did manage to get up the stairs and around the hall without falling on my face!
> 
> I've finished frosting, I'll test one for quality control in a bit
> 
> ...


  Hahaha! I couldn't even make it upstairs for a while, I was throwing up in the toilet downstairs for ages (having already thrown up in the car - at least it was the courtesy car, not my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and as soon as I made it upstairs I was puking in our bathroom! Oh dear. My poor husband even gave me a bowl to throw up into when I went to bed, only to have to get up and empty it out after I was sick again, lol. It was mostly just water by then thankfully. But hey, that's marriage for you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 21, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha! I couldn't even make it upstairs for a while, I was throwing up in the toilet downstairs for ages (having already thrown up in the car - at least it was the courtesy car, not my own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh my! No barfing for me- this time anyway... but that night of yours sounds like that time I was drinking straight vodka... that was a mistake. I can't even look at Belvedere after that! I just woke up feeling queasy in the middle of the night, that took AGES to go away. uhhhgg.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh my! No barfing for me- this time anyway... but that night of yours sounds like that time I was drinking straight vodka... that was a mistake. I can't even look at Belvedere after that! I just woke up feeling queasy in the middle of the night, that took AGES to go away. uhhhgg.


  Yep, that's what it was, vodka, some other liqueurs and some wine. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2013)

On the sixth day of Christmas, llarowe gave to me the following codes (we need to get caught up as we are a day behind) to receive 40% off any product/s from Darling Diva, Dear Rus, Dollish Polish and Liquid Sky Lacquer. The second code is 35% off any product/s from Esmaltes da Kelly, FUN IP, Girly Bits or Ludurana. Enter the appropriate code at checkout in the coupon code section:

Fifth Day 
(40% off Darling Diva, Dear Rus, Dollish Polish and Liquid Sky LacquerSixth Day)

Sixth Day 
(35% off Esmaltes da Kelly, FUN IP, Girly Bits or Ludurana)


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey ladies! Long Time no see!  My fault and stupid specktras too I can not click on any of my thread subscriptions on my profile page. I can only click on the threads at the bottom of the page, and I have t seen the np thread in awhile.  Sorry to hear you ladies had too much fun drinking :/  I HATE throwing up, I actually have major anxiety about it and when I know I'm gonna be sick I FREAK out. Can't be near anyone getting sick :/ scared to have kids lol ( morning sickness and then thy are always sick lol).  I do not drink for this reason.   I ordered two girly bits last night kinda mad I missed the discount but oh well.  I also ordered Two group custom CBLs! I'm a CBL addict group on fb. One is blue called piece of me  and the other is purple called feelings, whoa whoa whoa! Can't wait and there's going to e a new orchid one next month!   Got my enchanteds and love them all but dime Piece is my fav. Kinda disappointed in holiday, not what I was expecting I don't remember when I last posted but I've bought some of the new a England's , a few elevations, and 12 CBLs. My wishlist at llarowe is bought except for picture polishes.  I am def gonna need to slow down on purchases starting in jan so I hauled my ass off lol  Hope all is well with you bunch I'm gonna go back and catch up.  Oh ya I also spent many hours last week making polish ornaments!!! Will try to post pics soon


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

hi NaughtyP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So the freezing rain is building up, I still have power so far but it flickers a bit- it went out for a couple seconds a few times. The maple tree outside my window is starting to look like a weeping willow. They salted my street and I saw tons of huge flashes in the sky towards the east and then two huge green flashes right nearby and surging sounds... ughhh. hey, I'm in luck someone caught a video of the type of thing I'm seeing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX087tWVSc8









  when the wind blows it makes eerie cracking noises *shudder*

  I'll take more photos when it gets light out. may or may not be able to post them though.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 22, 2013)

Fuzzy, that doesn't sound and look good. Did your brother's plane arrive yet? Stay safe!  Hi Naughty! :wave:  Anita, your christmas party story sounds too funny. I read the last sentence aloud (that's what marriage is for) and my hubby looked very sceptically at me lol!  I got my Llarowe order yesterday, I was so happy, because right now I'm on my way to my parents' place for the holidays.  I managed to snap a quick pic:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I swatched them really quick and have to say that I like the CBL a lot. One coater with a great brush - I see myself stalking with y'all in the future for restocks! Oh dear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also did a quick mani with Nail Pattern Boldness Allons-y. (Above)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> hi NaughtyP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yuck, that doesn't sound good. I hate freezing rain, snow and generally everything cold. It was raining here all day yesterday, but luckily it's sunny this morning. Much nicer.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2013)

Anneri said:


> I also did a quick mani with Nail Pattern Boldness Allons-y. (Above)


  Hahaha, well once you've been married for nearly 15 years and had 3 children, you've pretty much seen everything and have no dignity left anyway, so a bit of puking really shouldn't faze my husband or me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice haul. Which CbL is that, Oxen? 

  I ended up ordering a few Darling Divas and Dollish Polishes yesterday, the DDs from her Etsy site as she had a few LE old polishes up and she gives you a free polish with every order, and the DP from Llarowe with 40% off. 

  January will be a quiet month for me for sure, I need to really stop buying nail polish. There's a few bits of make up I want to get in January (Naked 3, some Mac extra dimension stuff, Guerlain spring collection, etc.), so I best not spend much on nail polish as well!

  Enjoy your time at your parents! xxx


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hi NaughtyP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Right now we're in a bit of a lull but, more is coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pray for the contents of my fridge!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

Well folks, there goes the power! Two big booms and I guess the transformer went. Sunrise an hour and a half away. I'll try to check back later.


----------



## LoriQ (Dec 22, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Hi NaughtyP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't have any problems on this site whatsoever. Sometimes I use Internet Explorer and sometimes I use Chrome and no problems


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2013)

LoriQ said:


> Yeah I don't have any problems on this site whatsoever. Sometimes I use Internet Explorer and sometimes I use Chrome and no problems


  I also use Chrome, but it works fine on my phone too (a cheap Android phone).


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2013)

On the seventh day of Christmas, llarowe gave to me...the flu (thanks Julie)...for me...and a coupon code for you. Take 45% off of Gloss N Sparkle, Hare Polish and Jindie Nails with the following code at checkout in the coupon code section:

Seventh Day 

  Ps. It's Leah Ann that's got the flu, not me, lol.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll try to check back later.


We're good here in Waterloo. Lots of rain but so far we still have power and the roads are okay.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll try to check back later.


  Hope you're okay Fuzzy!


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 22, 2013)

Updates:1. im on np buying ban till end of the year as i bought too much makeup in december. 2. Im still drooling at all the manis, still haven't done mine! 3. Update on my condition, i did go get checked out and my gerd is manifesting, well Thats what the doc say. Im able to move around a little now as the pain attacks are not as frequent. 4.Fuzzy, stay safe! 5.naughtyp, i hate throwing up too! Its the worst thing ever especially when theres nth left and my body keeps wanting to throw up and its all acid! 6.anitacska, sounds like u had a while night, hubs never had to do that for me in our 2 yrs yet but that day will come be it the flu or morning sickness in the future   Okay, i probably missed replying a lot more im lacking energy to go further back, pm me if u guys wanna chat!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey, power is still out. I have running water and my building is apparently really good at staying warm. 3G has been spotty most of day. The tree that was in the photo broke from the ice after 8:30am. I'll check back later.


----------



## MRV (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Christmas mani time! Liquid Sky Lacquer Cotton Headed Ninny Muggins over Zoya Holly. For someone who has 1600+ polishes it was really difficult to find a matching base for this colour. I guess I don't normally wear greens much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hope you're doing ok there. I just hear on the news this morning that a huge number of people are without power out there, and they might not get them back before a day or two. There's also centimetes of ice on trees so no wonder they break. We also had a storm again (small compared to yours), and some people are without power but lucklily we don't have any ice or snow, just water. Stay safe everyone!


  Here's my simple Christmas mani: BL Fiddlesticks with Isadora Star Struck


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 23, 2013)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> TY for the link! Yes, I think I need swatches to decide. I have already skipped a few 'regular polish' collections this fall - I'm spoled by indies like Anneri!
> 
> ...


  Lovely Christmas mani! I'm sporting something similar, but in red and gold.





  Nails Inc Galaxy in Buckingham Court over Sinful Colors Under 18. 




  Christmas kitten

  Finally some haul pictures, my Black Friday Llarowe, Cyber Monday Liquid Sky Lacquer and last Tuesday's (!) Harlow & Co order have all arrived today:




  Harlow & Co haul (the Arcane Lacquer was free with 500 points)








  Liquid Sky Lacquer babies








  Llarowe Black Friday order


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh and I forgot, Mei Mei has these deals on until the end of year:





  Note that it's already the 24th in Singapore.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 23, 2013)

My holiday mani.


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 23, 2013)

Anneri said:


> *Congrats on winning the Artdeco polish! Yay!*
> *Don't worry too much about the tooth, I did something similar a few years ago and it wasn't bad at all when they fixed it.*
> 
> *I won a set by Smashbox a few days ago! Online Advent calenders ftw!
> ...


 
  Oh, yayy! Congrats on the Smashbox set! Was that on Magimania? I entered there too  The number of advent calenders I enter everyday would be too embarrassing to admit, lol. I've turned it into a sport. Haven't had as much success as I hoped so far.

  I wish everyone Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Everybody

  I still didn't have power so I'm at my Grandma's house tonight. I emptied out my fridge before I left - total carnage as you can imagine. More of the power was on in the area so I'll have to check back tomorrow. Food's ready so I'll be back later.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2013)

Just popping in to wish all you ladies a very merry Christmas! And if you don't celebrate Christmas, have a good time and a few nice days nevertheless!   Fuzzy, stay safe!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My children are all very excited now, can't wait for tomorrow morning to open all their presents! My Christmas present came early, both my Enchanted and Darling Diva orders arrived in the post! I got a free polish from DD (Shake Your Pom Poms - which I always wanted to get but never got around to it) and some wintery/Christmassy glitters. 





















  I have to say, I'm rather underwhelmed by the Enchanted polishes. The only one that's at all interesting is the holiday polish. The rest are nice, Presto Magic is a gorgeous blue, but not that special. I'm glad I got them, but I'm also glad I didn't try to buy them on eBay or something stupid, because they are certainly not worth more than retail.

  Once again, hope you all have a lovely time at Christmas. I'll be around, will post my Christmas Day mani tomorrow.


----------



## MRV (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't seem to be able to multiquote on my mobile now but lovely manis lyseD and Anitacska! I was just staring at my holo tips in the dim lightning of Xmas sauna!   Also awesome hauls Anitacska! We are about to open our few presents. I don't expect to get any np though!  Merry Christmas and/or Holidays to you all!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2013)

MRV said:


> Merry Christmas and/or Holidays to you all!


  Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We used to do presents on Christmas Eve in Hungary (and in fact they still do), but here Santa comes at night. Much easier logistically as well, lol. We've had our Hungarian Christmas Eve dinner though (fish) and will have turkey tomorrow as per British Christmas.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all! merry xmas!


  Tuesday morning I called my building manager to check on the power(no dice.) and she had managed to get a generator for the building to run the boiler and pump so we could have heat and hot water because draining the building is so difficult and it was getting very, very cold. She said it was heating up again. So I decided to go back after getting another flashlight and some batteries and washing my hair in my grandma's kitchen sink LOL. And when I we were coming up on the set of traffic lights that had been out just near my building they were back on and next door had power too and....... so did we- in the units anyway! the halls are still dark, but I can live with that! 

  Never been so happy to see you, kitchen light!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello Ladies! Great christmas manis all around!   Anitacska, those Enchanteds look nice. Glad you got them for retail price!  Naynadine, it was at the Douglas fb page of all things!   MRV, those studs are really easy to handle. I put them on the still tacky nailpolish, waited a bit and carefully put a layer of topcoat on them. You didn't even recognise that there was some topcoat over the design!  Fuzzy, I saw Toronto on the news and thought of you. Glad that you've power again!  My christmas mani ist Doctor Who themed. Looking forward to the Christmas episode tonight!!!  That's CrowsToes Hellhound and the golden polish is Chanel's Delight. I put some studs and striping tape on top of that to mimick the look of a Dalek, the baddies in the series. It came out a bit wonky, but I like it for a first attempt!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We celebrate Christmas at Christmas Eve, so I already got my gifts and ate the Christmas dinner. I was absolutely spoiled - my hubby gave me a trenchcoat and my parents got me a silk scarf when they recently went to Paris.   I hope everybody has a great day! For me it's a day at my in-laws which means lots and lots of food!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!  This is my Christmas mani. It's OPI All Sparkly and Gold. Sorry for the crappy quality. The iPad air needs better light to take nice pics.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


>


  Nice! I went with Ski Slope Sweetie- I needed something fast,  the ambitious mani I was planning for xmas will have to wait, it was too late to get to it. but a snow and ice theme isn't too appealing to me right now LOL 

  Going to my aunt's later for dinner.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2013)

Anneri, I love your Dalek mani! I too can't wait for tonight's episode. Although I'm a bit sad Matt Smith is leaving, I'm not sure about the new Doctor. Having said that, I wasn't very keen on Matt either, David Tennant was (and still is) my absolute favourite Doctor.

  Pinkdollface, love your gold mani too!

  Fuzzy, glad to hear your okay. We had quite a bit of wind here and a panel has fallen over from our fence outside the front. Oops. It can wait, but will need fixing soonish.

  We've now had loads of food and I'm suddenly feeling very sleepy. The children were up at 6 am, with the understanding that they're not allowed to come downstairs until 7, they had their stockings in their bedrooms, so that kept them entertained for a while. The at 7 we all came down and unwrapped the presents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Santa was very generous today, they got loads of stuff. They've all been pretty quiet with their new toys and DVDs. 

  Here's my Christmas Day mani, Femme Fatale Tree Decoration Kit over Nails Inc Emerald Street. It's got some tipwear already due to me sorting out all the presents and stockings last night and all the cooking earlier today. But it still looks very festive.


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  This is my Christmas mani. It's OPI All Sparkly and Gold. Sorry for the crappy quality. The iPad air needs better light to take nice pics.


 U bought the ipad air!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Missed you all and hope everyone has a joyful day. Skimmed the pages and love the Christmas manis. I'm doing mine in a bit.

  Didn't really get the chance to wear as many manis for my Blingtastic December theme as I wanted to this month. I didn't wear any polish for about a week to just nurture my nails and hands. I had a $20 off $50 coupon from Sephora and I used it to buy a L'Occitane hand cream gift set and the Dior Huile Abricot Daily Nutritive Serum. I love both items.






  The Dior Huile Abricot is a lighter oil version of the Creme Abricot for daily use. It has a brush applicator that's awesome to use. I just brush it on and massage it into my skin if I like. Very little is needed. I've used it for less than a week and my cuticles are showing great improvement. I'll use the Dior Huile Abricot during the day and the Creme Abricot at night. I'm also going to purchase a full size jar of Lush Lemony Flutter tomorrow during the after Christmas sale. The free sample I've been using is nearly gone. I've started applying cuticle cream several times a day this week because of the colder weather, so I'll add Lemony Flutter into the rotation.

  The L'Occitane hand creams are simply amazing. I normally use my little travel size body lotion from Bath & Body Works. I can get 3 for $10 and I like the different fragrances, but they aren't moisturizing enough for my hands. Especially this time of year when the skin on my hands can actually crack from dryness. I've been on the hunt for the past few months for something more effective. The L'Occitane creams have a smooth, rich texture that isn't greasy for me. My hands feel moisturized and not coated. The fragrance is also nice and not overpowering. I think I'm hooked. The tubes are 1oz/30mL in size compared to the 3oz/88mL size of the Bath & Body Works lotions. I've already used up half a tube in about a week's time. I wash my hands a lot, so I constantly have to moisturize. This can become expensive fast, but I can't deny the results. My hands and nails look great. Thought this info could be helpful to others suffering from winter hands.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 26, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> U bought the ipad air!!


 Yes and I'm really happy with it! It's much easier to take with me than a laptop and it doesn't take up as much space on my desk so it's easier at school too. I still use my laptop when I need to get a lot of work done, but if I don't this is perfect.


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh purty. My Christmas mani was Marrionuad Rouge Envy topped with Hearts of Gold by Revlon (holo heart glitters & fine glitters
  )


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 27, 2013)

Essie warm and toasted turtleneck


----------



## MRV (Dec 27, 2013)

Hare Golden Years over Orly Meet me Under the Mistletoe (dark green with tiny golden flecks).





  (I'll be back later.)


----------



## MRV (Dec 27, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Oh purty. My Christmas mani was Marrionuad Rouge Envy topped with Hearts of Gold by Revlon (holo heart glitters & fine glitters
> )
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, that's a lovely dusty purple!

  I got some bad news today. My local DL supplier is closing down. I'm unhappy about that because I bought a lot this fall and I have reward points to get 30% off but now it is all lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Their site don't even open any more even though they should be open till tomorrow.

  Nevertheless, I did haul some discounted Diors today. I was weak and could not resist. Also, if you're interested in Elevations, they're having 15-20% off (they are not expensive to begin with).


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice to hear you've got the lights again! Hope you did not have any damages because of the power cuts.
> 
> 
> Lovely mani! Purple and gold are great together - and those studs!
> ...


  My only losses were food thankfully, I don't think there were any damaging surges here, most of my stuff is plugged into surge protector power bars. I unplugged just about everything when I left for my Grandma's and the power came on before I returned. There's just so many people all over who still don't have power. My Grandma was so lucky she had power the whole time, but many in her neighbourhood are still out. There's tree limbs hanging upside down off the power lines on the other half of her street! 

  I'm not sure what grocery store to go to tomorrow because many lost power and may or may not have got full stock in yet. 

  I find using a hand cream with urea helps prevent cracking, but if you have any it can burn. so ouchy, but it helps in the long run. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2013)

Oops and my mani OPI Ski Slope Sweetie


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2013)

Lovely manis, Ladies! Here's mine, Deborah Lippmann Fake It Til You Make It. It's chipped a bit already, but mainly because I was excavating a dinosaur with my son (not a sentence I ever thought I'd say, lol). But it's nice. Sorry about the pictures though, I only managed quick phone camera pictures.









  I placed an order with Rainbow Connection for a few polishes last night. Probably my last one this year. Then it will be up to 5 polishes a month. No more. It'll be hard, but I have to stop now. I seem to have gone off make up, so hopefully that'll happen with nail polish too. I still use make up, but I've not bought much lately at all, although I have a few things on my wishlist including Naked 3 and a few bits from the Guerlain spring collection. Anyway....

  Llarowe refunded me for the Freak Show Polish that separated completely. There's another FSP included in the January A Box Indied, so I won't be buying that one for sure. I think she'd be better off excluding this brand from the box. 

  It's been manic here, we're all getting on each others' nerves a bit, especially the children, I'm hoping to go out and have a look around the sales sometime soon. I have a cold though, so I'm not sure if I'll be up for it anytime soon, I'm so tired.


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 28, 2013)

*MRV*, pretty!!

*josephine90 *and *Pinkdollface*, lovely colour & nails!





  KIKO 389 Mint Milk
  Manhattan 001 Berlin Bling


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis, Ladies! Here's mine, Deborah Lippmann Fake It Til You Make It. It's chipped a bit already, but mainly because I was excavating a dinosaur with my son (not a sentence I ever thought I'd say, lol). But it's nice. Sorry about the pictures though, I only managed quick phone camera pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> I placed an order with Rainbow Connection for a few polishes last night. Probably my last one this year. Then it will be up to 5 polishes a month. No more. It'll be hard, but I have to stop now. I seem to have gone off make up, so hopefully that'll happen with nail polish too. I still use make up, but I've not bought much lately at all, although I have a few things on my wishlist including Naked 3 and a few bits from the Guerlain spring collection. Anyway....  Llarowe refunded me for the Freak Show Polish that separated completely. There's another FSP included in the January A Box Indied, so I won't be buying that one for sure. I think she'd be better off excluding this brand from the box.   It's been manic here, we're all getting on each others' nerves a bit, especially the children, I'm hoping to go out and have a look around the sales sometime soon. I have a cold though, so I'm not sure if I'll be up for it anytime soon, I'm so tired. :sleepy:





mintymilky said:


> *MRV*, pretty!!  *josephine90* and *Pinkdollface*, lovely colour & nails!
> 
> KIKO 389 Mint Milk Manhattan 001 Berlin Bling


  Nice manis!  And the polishes I had arrive during the blackout: Femme Fatale holiday polishes and Hare Wrapped in Plastic In my new frying pan, Yay!


----------



## mintymilky (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you, *Fuzzy*!
  'Polish in a pan' - if you ever start a blog or shop or anything related to nail polish, you'll know how to name it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

Beautiful manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never got the chance to do my Christmas mani, so I wore the mani I already had on by default.

  Butter London Fairy Lights + Colors by Llarowe Pink Twinkle - middle, ring
  Butter London Fairy Lights + Enchanted Polish Queen of the Castle - index, pinky, thumb






  Here's my previous December Blingtastic mani. It was so sparkly and shimmery in person. It reminded me of Christmas wrapping paper.

  Colors by Llarowe Rudy - middle, ring
  Chanel Gold Fingers + Colors by Llarowe Xmas 2013 - index, pinky, thumb






  Things got crazy in November and December because of all the holiday sales. Too many good ones to resist. I want to say that my polish purchases will slow down in 2014, but I honestly don't know if they will. I plan to buy the new Scofflaws on 1/5 and I've already made arrangements to buy the new Dior spring colors on 1/15.

  I also made a Dollish Polish order today. All holos.


Totes Magotes 	
Bubbles 	
Buttercup 	
Space, The Final Frontier - HYPERDRIVE 
 
  I missed the Dollish Christmas colors I wanted. I thought they would be around till the end of the month, but I think they were removed right after Christmas. I really want the new Dollish color in the January A Box Indied. I wish I could get it without the box. I don't buy the other brands that are included, so I'm not interested in them.

  I'm going to do my nails now with what should've been my Christmas mani. Then I'll change them Tuesday for my New Year's Eve mani. I also have a ton of haul pics to post. I'll do it later today. I want to add that I love the Dior Huile Abricot for travel. The brush applicator makes it so convenient and mess free to apply while I'm out. I'll keep it in my purse to apply when I'm out, and will use Lemony Flutter while at home. I also bought the Paw-some Cuticle Butter from Llarowe to try out. I like it so far.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> Thank you, *Fuzzy*!
> 'Polish in a pan' - if you ever start a blog or shop or anything related to nail polish, you'll know how to name it!








 That would be a great name!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

Here are some fantastic tips for cuticle care! 

http://acciolacquer.com/nails-101/

  Using a makeup brush to apply cuticle cream is brilliant. I've pulled out one of my many spare OCC Lip Tar brushes to use for this purpose. I haven't painted my nails yet, so I'm going to try the oil & salt scrub today, except I'm going to use sugar instead. I may even look into taking biotin supplements.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2013)

mintymilky said:


> Thank you, *Fuzzy*! 'Polish in a pan' - if you ever start a blog or shop or anything related to nail polish, you'll know how to name it!


   :haha:  





CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful manis! :eyelove:   I never got the chance to do my Christmas mani, so I wore the mani I already had on by default.  Butter London Fairy Lights + Colors by Llarowe Pink Twinkle - middle, ring Butter London Fairy Lights + Enchanted Polish Queen of the Castle - index, pinky, thumb
> 
> Here's my previous December Blingtastic mani. It was so sparkly and shimmery in person. It reminded me of Christmas wrapping paper.  Colors by Llarowe Rudy - middle, ring Chanel Gold Fingers + Colors by Llarowe Xmas 2013 - index, pinky, thumb
> 
> ...


  Very pretty, CartoonChic!  Ugh when did this happen!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This day just keeps getting better hboy:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Beautiful manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Rainbow Connection order from Thursday has already arrived. Only a small one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  I've just done my nails with Darling Diva Polish Purple Rain, had enough of golds, greens and reds. Next mani is going to be KBShimmer Snow Much Fun. Luckily, no snow here, but it is winter, so hey.

  I'm off to bed, got a bad cold and my right ear has been blocked for days. Ugh.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks Fuzzy and Anita! Hope you feel better soon, Anita. Seems like a lot of people have been sick this holiday season. Fuzzy, I hate when my polish randomly disappears like that. The only good thing about it is that it forces a polish change.

  I tried the oil & sugar soak. Gotta say I love it. My hands feel really smooth and extra soft. The scrub also helps to exfoliate peeling skin just like with a lip scrub. This is something I'm definitely going to work into my nail care regimen. It can only make my nails and hands better.


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Yes and I'm really happy with it! It's much easier to take with me than a laptop and it doesn't take up as much space on my desk so it's easier at school too. I still use my laptop when I need to get a lot of work done, but if I don't this is perfect.


 Thats exactly how i use it! I love using it when im just browsing or to watch netflix! Which one did u get? I have the 32gb wifi only in white


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thats exactly how i use it! I love using it when im just browsing or to watch netflix! Which one did u get? I have the 32gb wifi only in white


 I got the same but in black. I might get a netflix subscription too.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks Fuzzy and Anita! Hope you feel better soon, Anita. Seems like a lot of people have been sick this holiday season. Fuzzy, I hate when my polish randomly disappears like that. The only good thing about it is that it forces a polish change.
> 
> I tried the oil & sugar soak. Gotta say I love it. My hands feel really smooth and extra soft. The scrub also helps to exfoliate peeling skin just like with a lip scrub. This is something I'm definitely going to work into my nail care regimen. It can only make my nails and hands better.


  Thanks. I'm not too bad, and this is probably the best time to be ill, since there's no school and my hubby's home too to help with the children. That said, they've been driving me up the wall these last few days. Argh!

  Here's my mani, Darling Diva Polish Purple Rain. Please excuse the shoddy paintwork.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I'm not too bad, and this is probably the best time to be ill, since there's no school and my hubby's home too to help with the children. That said, they've been driving me up the wall these last few days. Argh!
> 
> Here's my mani, Darling Diva Polish Purple Rain. Please excuse the shoddy paintwork.


  Good to hear it's nothing serious. I remember when my kids would drive me crazy during the holiday break. When I got to that point, they only had two choices. They could either go outside to play and be as noisy and energetic as they want, or they could go to their rooms and play quietly. If they gave any lip then the third choice was a nap. I needed my sanity. Lol!

  That Darling Diva Polish is pretty. I like Darling Diva, but I'm considering dropping the brand. I'm just not as excited about the polishes since expanding into other brands. Darling Diva was among the first indies I purchased, but I only have 8 of them while my other brands have skyrocketed.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 29, 2013)

CC, what *are* your favourite indie brands and why?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Good to hear it's nothing serious. I remember when my kids would drive me crazy during the holiday break. When I got to that point, they only had two choices. They could either go outside to play and be as noisy and energetic as they want, or they could go to their rooms and play quietly. If they gave any lip then the third choice was a nap. I needed my sanity. Lol!
> 
> That Darling Diva Polish is pretty. I like Darling Diva, but I'm considering dropping the brand. I'm just not as excited about the polishes since expanding into other brands. Darling Diva was among the first indies I purchased, but I only have 8 of them while my other brands have skyrocketed.


  Trouble is, mine don't want to do either. They all just sit in the living room and drive each other and us crazy! Even today when my husband took our younger daughter out all day and I took our son and eldest daughter to the cinema to watch Frozen this morning, by the afternoon they were bickering and shouting at each other.

  I like the personal service I get from Darling Diva, she always has such great deals and discounts and her polishes are really pretty. But with so many brands around, we can't all follow the same ones.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2013)

I just opened a package from Llarowe that was delivered yesterday. It's my combined order from the Christmas sales. I got Hares, Picture Polish, Emily de Molly and Jindies. I missed the CrowsToes sale because I forgot about it and the code had already expired by the time I remembered. They're all pretty, but Emily de Molly Bellissima and Hardware really stand out. They'll fit in perfectly with my Marie Antoinette/Versailles theme next month.

  I also just finished my first tube of the L'Occitane hand cream in less than 2 weeks. I really hope I don't go through it so fast on a regular basis. I'm hoping it's just because it's winter and my hands need extra moisturizing, then I'll use far less when the weather gets warmer. On the other hand, it actually feels good to finish something. I barely use up anything.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> *Trouble is, mine don't want to do either.* They all just sit in the living room and drive each other and us crazy! Even today when my husband took our younger daughter out all day and I took our son and eldest daughter to the cinema to watch Frozen this morning, by the afternoon they were bickering and shouting at each other.
> 
> I like the personal service I get from Darling Diva, she always has such great deals and discounts and her polishes are really pretty. But with so many brands around, we can't all follow the same ones.


  Lol! That's where the 3rd choice of a nap comes into play. If they don't want to do the other two, then they have to take a nap. Faced with that option, they then pick one of the other two choices even if it's relunctantly.

  Yeah it's way too many brands to keep up with, and it's even more difficult if the brand keeps churning out non-stop collections. It's hard for me to say no when they're all so pretty. No idea where my willpower went over the years.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! That's where the 3rd choice of a nap comes into play. If they don't want to do the other two, then they have to take a nap. Faced with that option, they then pick one of the other two choices even if it's relunctantly.  Yeah it's way too many brands to keep up with, and it's even more difficult if the brand keeps churning out non-stop collections. It's hard for me to say no when they're all so pretty. No idea where my willpower went over the years.


  I doubt I can make a 12-year-old have a nap, lol. Weird thing is, she normally shuts herself in her bedroom and doesn't come out for hours, but this week she has to be downstairs all the time! Grr! Sometimes they play together nicely or at least tolerate each other's presence, but sometimes they're really horrible.  Bellissima and Hardware are gorgeous! I'm still waiting for my Llarowe order from 12th December. It's getting really annoying now, I've received some orders I placed well after that date already! I've also got a couple of orders I placed on the 21st, I don't even expect those to turn up before mid-January.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Bellissima and Hardware are gorgeous! I'm still waiting for my Llarowe order from 12th December. It's getting really annoying now, I've received some orders I placed well after that date already! I've also got a couple of orders I placed on the 21st, I don't even expect those to turn up before mid-January.


  Lol! I'd love to tell you it gets better as they get older, but my kids still bicker with each other from time to time and they're young adults. It's funny, though.

  I still recall your Bellissima mani. It was beautiful. Sorry to hear you're still having shipping issues. I hope you get stuff sooner rather than later.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I'd love to tell you it gets better as they get older, but my kids still bicker with each other from time to time and they're young adults. It's funny, though.
> 
> I still recall your Bellissima mani. It was beautiful. Sorry to hear you're still having shipping issues. I hope you get stuff sooner rather than later.


  Yeah, it definitely doesn't get better. In fact they're more tiring now than they were when they were little. They used to get on just fine when they were younger. 

  I haven't done a mani with Bellissima yet, maybe it was MRV? It is a gorgeous polish nevertheless.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 29, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it definitely doesn't get better. In fact they're more tiring now than they were when they were little. They used to get on just fine when they were younger.
> 
> I haven't done a mani with Bellissima yet, maybe it was MRV? It is a gorgeous polish nevertheless.


  Lol Sorry! I got it mixed up. With so many manis posted, it's hard to keep track.


----------



## MRV (Dec 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it definitely doesn't get better. In fact they're more tiring now than they were when they were little. They used to get on just fine when they were younger.
> 
> I haven't done a mani with Bellissima yet, maybe it was MRV? It is a gorgeous polish nevertheless.


  Nope, that was not me either. Maybe it was something similar someone posted. I don't remember seeing Bellissima.


  Here's today's mani: BL Royal Navy (whoa!) and Essie On the Silver Platter. I've been dying to wear this combo. The cam completely kills Essie though. It's geenish light yellow gold with blue and some other holo glitters.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I'm planning to wear this next.
> 
> 
> A lovely gold, too. I wore the other golden glitter over this one so it was not that visible.
> ...


  Haha yes I got them! I'll put on tree disguise kit tomorrow.

  I put on Ski Slope Sweetie late on xmas eve so it had been on for about 4 days. Base coat was Matte Nail Envy, but I think the tape I was wrapping up a cut in half egg carton with yanked the polish off- I noticed it chipping off everywhere just a little bit after. It was weird to take off... sparkly bits everywhere!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I'm planning to wear this next.
> 
> 
> A lovely gold, too. I wore the other golden glitter over this one so it was not that visible.
> ...


  I love this gradiant and I need to try something like this myself! I'm still wearing my OPI All Sparkly and Gold and still no chips! I even got a compliment on my pretty nails yesterday from a cashier


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 30, 2013)

MRV said:


> Nice! I'm planning to wear this next.
> 
> 
> A lovely gold, too. I wore the other golden glitter over this one so it was not that visible.
> ...


  Gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I love this gradiant and I need to try something like this myself! I'm still wearing my OPI All Sparkly and Gold and still no chips! I even got a compliment on my pretty nails yesterday from a cashier


  I can't remember if I got All Sparkly and Gold, is that a sand one?

  I went shopping today and ALMOST came home without buying more polishes, but then in John Lewis they had the Ciate advent calendar half price for £21, so I HAD to get that and I also got 2 news Topshop polishes. 

  Here's a not-very-good picture:





  I'll try to take a better one tomorrow, and also get all the polishes out of the calendar (it is very bulky).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 30, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Gorgeous mani! That Essie polish is another one I need to wear asap!   Yay for Tree Disguise Kit! It's an amazing and such unique polish.    *I can't remember if I got All Sparkly and Gold, is that a sand one?*  I went shopping today and ALMOST came home without buying more polishes, but then in John Lewis they had the Ciate advent calendar half price for £21, so I HAD to get that and I also got 2 news Topshop polishes.   Here's a not-very-good picture:
> 
> I'll try to take a better one tomorrow, and also get all the polishes out of the calendar (it is very bulky).


 It's not a liquid sand, but a glitter.


----------



## LastContrast (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new years guys! I've been at home all night, had planned to head out but my youngest crashed out early so we stayed in. My manicure was Yellow Fever by Rescue beauty lounge, which disappointingly chipped almost immediately. I'm still on the hunt for a really awesome sunny yellow... does anyone have any ideas on a streakfree, long yearing yellow creme (not neon)?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello ladies! Long time no see - I came back home from my parents' place and today we went to Vienna to spent New Year's Eve here with some friends. I've feeling that I've been travelling nonstop lately! We're staying here for three days and I'm looking forward to exploring the city! Anyways, enough blathering from me.  Happy new year! Hope you all will have an awesome one.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!

  I'm supposed to do a polish change for my New Year's Eve mani today. I'm planning to wear the Dior Sparkle set. I'm glad I tested it out when I got it because I know to do my nails after I'm done getting dressed or all the powder could rub off my nails. But I'm feeling lazy at the moment and not sure about going out tonight. We'll see...


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

LastContrast said:


> Happy new years guys! I've been at home all night, had planned to head out but my youngest crashed out early so we stayed in. My manicure was Yellow Fever by Rescue beauty lounge, which disappointingly chipped almost immediately. I'm still on the hunt for a really awesome sunny yellow... does anyone have any ideas on a streakfree, long yearing yellow creme (not neon)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your traveling sounds like it's been a lot of fun. Enjoy it! I'm making it a priority to travel more in the new year. I was supposed to do it this year, but I still had things to tend to before I could. Now I can't wait!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> Happy new year! Hope you all will have an awesome one.


  Sounds like fun! Vienna is a lovely city, I've only ever been once a long time ago, but remember that it was gorgeous.

  Happy New Year to you all! We're staying in, but letting the children stay up until midnight and watch the fireworks on the telly (from London). I still did my nails, of course, and this is my New Year's Eve mani:





  I love this polish, such a gorgeous and unique colour. The snowflakes are a bit annoying though as if they're on the top, they tend to curl and get stuck on things, so I've had to trim off a few of the points. Still, I'm very happy I finally managed to snag it.

  My second Darling Diva order came today, this was the Etsy order, and again she included a free polish (Queen of Diamonds). If I hadn't already done by mani, Crooked Star would make a fantastic NYE polish, it's like fireworks in a bottle!









  Also, here's another picture of my Ciate polishes and the two Topshop polishes I got yesterday:





  There's one topcoat, one basecoat, a couple of beads, one glitter and one sequin, the rest are polishes. Not bad for £21.


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

Anitacska said:


> Ah, then I don't think I got it.
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun! Vienna is a lovely city, I've only ever been once a long time ago, but remember that it was gorgeous.
> ...


  Your mani is so pretty. It looks magical. Great haul, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Your mani is so pretty. It looks magical. Great haul, too.


  Thank you! Oh, I was going to say, about finishing products, I hardly ever finish anything myself, but I have actually finished a foundation and a perfume in the last week! I was so chuffed, lol. I normally only finish basic products like make up remover, nail polish remover, etc., so this was a biggie.


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!!! It's already 2014 here!


----------



## CartoonChic (Dec 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Happy New Year!!! It's already 2014 here!


  Oh wow. Happy New Year!


----------



## Naynadine (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year, girls! I'm just in bed watching videos. Same way I celebrated Christmas and my birthday a couple of days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2014!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2013)

MRV said:


> Happy New Year!!! It's already 2014 here!


  Happy New Year Finland! We still have an hour to go.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2013)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *Naynadine* 



Happy New Year, girls! I'm just in bed watching videos. Same way I celebrated Christmas and my birthday a couple of days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wishing everyone a happy and healthy 2014!



  We've been watching films with the children, first Epic, then Cats and Dogs, now Nativity. I'm really sleepy now. Is it bedtime yet, lol?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2013)

It's 2014 here too! Happy new year! And happy belated birthday Naynadine!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2013)

Anneri said:


> And happy belated birthday Naynadine!!!!!


  Happy belated birthday Naynadine!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2013)

And here it is! Happy new year from the UK! And goodnight!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year! I spend the evening with my bf and his familie and played settlers of catan. We were able to see quite a bit of fireworks from others. I hope you all had a good time.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 1, 2014)

That's so funny PDF, we played settlers of Catan as well! We played three rounds and I lost three times. ))


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That's so funny PDF, we played settlers of Catan as well! We played three rounds and I lost three times. ))


 Haha it's a great game! I got the basic game for my birthday and bought two expansions a couple of days ago. We played the seafarers expansion. I won once and was last in the second round we played. When someone wins we remove their roads etc and the rest continues for 2nd, 3rd and 4th place.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That's so funny PDF, we played settlers of Catan as well! We played three rounds and I lost three times. ))





Pinkdollface said:


> Haha it's a great game! I got the basic game for my birthday and bought two expansions a couple of days ago. We played the seafarers expansion. I won once and was last in the second round we played. When someone wins we remove their roads etc and the rest continues for 2nd, 3rd and 4th place.


  And I have no idea what you're talking about!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And I have no idea what you're talking about!


 Lol! Settlers of catan is a board game and you can get expansion for it to make it more complex. I love board games!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ah, then I don't think I got it.
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun! Vienna is a lovely city, I've only ever been once a long time ago, but remember that it was gorgeous.
> ...


  Happy belated birthday! I spent all night watching a Criminal Minds marathon... which is still on... they're doing the whole show beginning to the end so far. Pictures of my Tree Disguise mani later!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 1, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> love the Snow Much Fun! That was gonna be in my xmas mani, but hey, there's still tons of winter left for me to use it LOL  Great haul!
> 
> Happy belated birthday! I spent all night watching a Criminal Minds marathon... which is still on... they're doing the whole show beginning to the end so far. Pictures of my Tree Disguise mani later!


  Thanks for the birthday wishes


----------



## MRV (Jan 1, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Happy belated birthday, Naynadine!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska*
> 
> ...


  Me neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did a good deed today and counted my polishes (the official 2013 count). I was afraid of the big K, but there's still many hauls before that. I also counted that I have used 40,3% of them. Oops!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PDF. I think those two were good together colorwise, but this type of glitter (it's the same as AE She Walks in Beauty) is a bit difficult for a gradient (done with the brush) as you don't get the best transition. A glitter with larger glitters might be easier to start with (like FF or EdM).
> 
> 
> Thanks, CC!
> ...


  I don't have Glitter Food (what brand is that?), and my Guerlain gel top coat is a bit thin atm. It was getting really thick, so I added thinner to it, but now it's too thin. I need to dig out my Dior gel top coat, if only I could remember where I put it...


----------



## MRV (Jan 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have Glitter Food (what brand is that?), and my Guerlain gel top coat is a bit thin atm. It was getting really thick, so I added thinner to it, but now it's too thin. I need to dig out my Dior gel top coat, if only I could remember where I put it...


  It's Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone have opinions on Sparitual polishes?

  Thank you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> It's Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food.


  Thanks, I'll check it out. I've changed my mani now anyway, I'm sporting Naild' It Tea Parties and Fairytailes over P.I.A. no 42. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year ladies!!!  Anita I am jealous of your ciate calendar I wanted one but talked myself out of it multiple times lol.  Been Mia for awhile , my bad. I got lots of pics to post but ill try to spread it out.  Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and New Year's Eve!  Apparently there was a enchanted polish released today I slept thru. A grey holo, once upon a cloud. Wish I had been awke but oh well!!  My CBL order should b sent out tomorrow, I've got some haul pics to post too.  Gotta go catch up now, be back!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> Gotta go catch up now, be back!!


  How do people know about this? I follow EP on Facebook and Instagram and not seen any mention of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesn't matter, I wouldn't have got it anyway. I'm waiting for more duochrome holos to come out, the plain holos are nice, but not really worth all the aggravation. 

  I forgot that the 12th December Llarowe order was a restock one, so it's gonna take a while yet to arrive, but my 22nd December one has been sent, so hopefully will come this week or beginning of next week. I'm also waiting for my Norway Nails order to arrive. The low buy has started, maximum 5 polishes per month. It sounds ridiculously low, but that's actually 60 per year which is far more than most people have.


----------



## raych1984 (Jan 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ah, then I don't think I got it.    Sounds like fun! Vienna is a lovely city, I've only ever been once a long time ago, but remember that it was gorgeous.  Happy New Year to you all! We're staying in, but letting the children stay up until midnight and watch the fireworks on the telly (from London). I still did my nails, of course, and this is my New Year's Eve mani:
> 
> I love this polish, such a gorgeous and unique colour. The snowflakes are a bit annoying though as if they're on the top, they tend to curl and get stuck on things, so I've had to trim off a few of the points. Still, I'm very happy I finally managed to snag it.  My second Darling Diva order came today, this was the Etsy order, and again she included a free polish (Queen of Diamonds). If I hadn't already done by mani, Crooked Star would make a fantastic NYE polish, it's like fireworks in a bottle!
> 
> ...


  What are the two topshop polishes called? They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> Happy new years guys! I've been at home all night, had planned to head out but my youngest crashed out early so we stayed in. My manicure was Yellow Fever by Rescue beauty lounge, which disappointingly chipped almost immediately. I'm still on the hunt for a really awesome sunny yellow... does anyone have any ideas on a streakfree, long yearing yellow creme (not neon)?


  I have a nice yellow from Color Club called Almost Famous,that's a pretty sunny yellow. I don't own it, but Zoya Pippa looks nice too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years everybodyI'm looking for a very sexy matte black nail polish anybody have any suggestion thanks


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> What are the two topshop polishes called? They are gorgeous!!


  They are Pipe Dreams (green) and Pie In The Sky (pink).


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> How do people know about this? I follow EP on Facebook and Instagram and not seen any mention of it. :dunno:  It doesn't matter, I wouldn't have got it anyway. I'm waiting for more duochrome holos to come out, the plain holos are nice, but not really worth all the aggravation.   I forgot that the 12th December Llarowe order was a restock one, so it's gonna take a while yet to arrive, but my 22nd December one has been sent, so hopefully will come this week or beginning of next week. I'm also waiting for my Norway Nails order to arrive. The low buy has started, maximum 5 polishes per month. It sounds ridiculously low, but that's actually 60 per year which is far more than most people have.


  I saw it posted on a EP fan page on fb. I have actually been checking the EP the past few days, guess other ppl have been to and posted once it caMe up today. I actually have no. $$ in the bank to have ordered it anyways, just cash. It's not a color I wear often anyways, I just really like the name lol.  Only. 5 a month does sound low but I gotta set a limit for myself as well. I have more than enough to make it thru the next  year or two !   Oops I thought I posted this hours ago!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> *Thanks, PDF. I think those two were good together colorwise, but this type of glitter (it's the same as AE She Walks in Beauty) is a bit difficult for a gradient (done with the brush) as you don't get the best transition. A glitter with larger glitters might be easier to start with (like FF or EdM). *  Thanks, CC!   Thanks, Anitacska! Oh, I wanted a Ciate Calendar last year! But they were quite expensive (eBay and such).   Oh no! I checked out my used polishes and there was only a few yellow cremes, all LE of course. What about NOPI Hit the Lights (I think it was good for an yellow)?   Love the glitters in SMF! Do you have Glitter Food or a gel TC? They might help with this kind of glitters. I was wearing Glitter Food with my recent KBS mani.  A free polish? Nice!   Happy belated birthday, Naynadine!   Me neither! :haha:  I did a good deed today and counted my polishes (the official 2013 count). I was afraid of the big K, but there's still many hauls before that. I also counted that I have used 40,3% of them. Oops!


 Thanks for the tip! I'll try a larger glitter first when I finally do a gradient mani.


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> *How do people know about this? *I follow EP on Facebook and Instagram and not seen any mention of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good luck with the mani! Please post pics.


  Here's my New Year's mani: OPI Ski Slope Sweetie and CbL Y U All Up in My Grill (whatever that means)




  And my fist NP package for 2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Living After Midnight, Moment of Impact, Head over Heels, Inner Peace, Hole in the Sky


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's what I'm thinking, too. What's the use to follow FB or IG or sigh up for the newsletter if nothing is told?! Well, at least I can live without the grey.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the mani! Please post pics.
> ...


  Clearly she can sell out without advertising, so she doesn't have to bother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love your mani and your haul! Nothing has arrived for me this year, but I did a new mani last night, will post pictures later.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 2, 2014)

Happy New Year ladies!!   Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
Gorgeous mani! That Essie polish is another one I need to wear asap!

 div>

  Where did you get your Essie On a Silver Platter? I've been keeping an eye out for that collection in stores but not seen anything.   Love everyone's Christmas / New Year manis! I actually took a week-long break from NP over Christmas itself, as DH & I were off work / on our own so I left the house as little as possible, and my nails weren't in a good state so it seemed like a good time to leave them bare for a bit.   I did do a mani for our family Christmas which was on the 28th this year - still have that on although it's badly chipped. It's an ombre skittles mani using Lacquer Lust's Amethyst, Garnet & Ruby. Will post a pic later if I remember (chips and all!)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's what I'm thinking, too. What's the use to follow FB or IG or sigh up for the newsletter if nothing is told?! Well, at least I can live without the grey.
> 
> 
> Good luck with the mani! Please post pics.
> ...


  Pretty! 

  ok, this has a million layers: 2 coats Matte Nail Envy(green always stains on me), one coat China Glaze Running in Circles, 2 coats Femme Fatale Tree Disguise Kit, one coat NPB Glitter Food & Two coats Cult Nails Wicked Fast. Whew *wipes brow* LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I only have one, Slate, it chipped really fast so I was kind of disappointed...
> Pretty!
> 
> ok, this has a million layers: 2 coats Matte Nail Envy(green always stains on me), one coat China Glaze Running in Circles, 2 coats Femme Fatale Tree Disguise Kit, one coat NPB Glitter Food & Two coats Cult Nails Wicked Fast. Whew *wipes brow* LOL


  Pretty! Love the shade of green you created with the layers.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

I wore naked nails for New Year's... and they're still naked! I was going to wear the Dior Sparkle set, but bailed when I decided to not go out. It takes extra work to wear if you all recall the post I made about applying it. Didn't want to go through all of that just to stay in. Wait, I'm on Instagram now! I think I can upload the video I took when I first tried it on so you can see how sparkly it is. I'm going to mess around with it. I have plans to go out and get dressed up later this month. I'll probably wear it then.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 2, 2014)

Great ava, CC! My nails are naked too atm. I didn't manage a manicure before we flew to Vienna. Whats your IG name? I tried to search but didn't find you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> I wore naked nails for New Year's... and they're still naked! I was going to wear the Dior Sparkle set, but bailed when I decided to not go out. It takes extra work to wear if you all recall the post I made about applying it. Didn't want to go through all of that just to stay in. Wait, I'm on Instagram now! I think I can upload the video I took when I first tried it on so you can see how sparkly it is. I'm going to mess around with it. I have plans to go out and get dressed up later this month. I'll probably wear it then.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anneri*
> ...


 
  What? Naked nails? And you call yourselves NPAs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I'm wearing Naild' It Tea Parties and Fairytales on top of P.I.A. no. 42. 









  As you can see, I have some tip wear, but otherwise it's stayed chip free all day, so that's alright.


----------



## Honi (Jan 2, 2014)

I have so many manis to show you that I dont even know where to start, christmas/newyears has been crazy for me and I quit my job aswell. Time to do new things!




  Essie - Toggle to the top




  Essie - Shearling Darling + Isadora -Rocky Red




  Make up store - Melissa




  Collection 2000 - Shameless + Isadora - Gold Digger

  More to come!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2014)

Honi said:


> I have so many manis to show you that I dont even know where to start, christmas/newyears has been crazy for me and I quit my job aswell. Time to do new things!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely! Best of luck for 2014!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Try Illamasqua Scorn. You can also just get a matte top coat to apply over any black polish you have.    I saw the new Enchanted too after it was sold out. I'm going to have to get used to missing more of them. I'm determined to travel this year and to go out more, so I won't be able to check things as frequently as I have in the past.    You're mani is so pretty and sparkly! I agree about the non-announced Enchanted shades. It's a thrill when you get it, but not so much fun when you had no clue it was even there.  :haha:  Y U All Up in My Grill is slang for "Why you all up in my grill?" Grill is a reference for teeth, specifically for people who wear gold teeth or "grills." Mostly known to be worn by rappers or people wanting to create a tough image. It's used to mean "why are you getting all up in my face?" or basically why are you causing me problems or giving me attitude.     Pretty! Love the shade of green you created with the layers.


Thanks cartoonchic


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2014)

Just when I decide to only buy 5 polishes a month, Dance Legend release an amazing multichrome, bronze to gold to black, something I've never seen before! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Llarowe is launching it tomorrow. I could just order one polish, but the shipping for one is probably the same as the polish itself. What to do, what to do?


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just when I decide to only buy 5 polishes a month, Dance Legend release an amazing multichrome, bronze to gold to black, something I've never seen before!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You know what to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously though, I'm not trying to sabotage your efforts. But I do think small exceptions should be made for truly amazing colors. Or instead of 5 per month, maybe 10. At least enough to make it worth the cost of shipping for you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Thanks Anneri! I needed to change it. Got tired of looking at the same ol' pic. My IG name is shopmebeautiful. I'm still not used to using it. My daughter and NaughtyP have been coaching me, but I forget to check and use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Amen to that!

  Yeah, you're right. I'm not going to miss out on it and will order a couple more to justify postage. I think 5 a month is a bit too ambitious, but I'll see how it goes. I also set myself a general beauty budget, so if I manage to stay below the budget, I might allow myself an extra 1 or 2 polishes. At the moment, there's nothing else I must have, so hopefully I'll manage.


----------



## MRV (Jan 3, 2014)

I will comment later but post this mani now as I can't do it from my Mac. It's ILNP Nostalgia. And I really could not capture all it's beauty in the limited artificial light that I have now.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Yeah, you're right. I'm not going to miss out on it and will order a couple more to justify postage. I think 5 a month is a bit too ambitious, but I'll see how it goes. I also set myself a general beauty budget, so if I manage to stay below the budget, I might allow myself an extra 1 or 2 polishes. At the moment, there's nothing else I must have, so hopefully I'll manage.


  I like the idea of an extra reward for 'good behaviour'. You could also work on the basis that it's an average not a strict month by month limit, so if you go over this month that's ok, you just have to cut down by the same amount next month.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> I will comment later but post this mani now as I can't do it from my Mac. It's ILNP Nostalgia. And I really could not capture all it's beauty in the limited artificial light that I have now.


  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2014)

Woohoo, I've managed to grab The Knight at the first restock! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I decided to order 3 other polishes to make up for shipping. However, with that and my Mac order from yesterday I'm already halfway to my budget. Gulp!

  My Norway Nails order arrived today, here it is:









  The Lilypad is the Norway Nails exclusive. Epic Snow Day is really pretty, it has pink snowflakes and hearts.


----------



## MRV (Jan 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo, *I've managed to grab The Knight at the first restock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay, I got it, too! And 3 other polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had to get the Knight because I actually bought the other Chameleons a few days ago. - Love stinks? I need a polish with a name like that! A while ago I also got an exclusive from NN, FF's Dark Angel + True Blood (it's a very dark version of it, looks almost black).


  Talking about sales - Cadillaquer has many polishes +/- 50% off (of USD12)! I meant to buy a few Dexters (it's finally back on our tv), but got a bunch of the discounted ones instead. Oops. But there was clearly a reason why I hadn't bought any Cadillaquers before.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! Love your mani, too!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Love your new avatar!
> ...


  Glad you got it too! I thought about buying FF Dark Angel, but it was so expensive, I couldn't press the button in the end. It just didn't seem special enough for that price, lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> I will comment later but post this mani now as I can't do it from my Mac. It's ILNP Nostalgia. And I really could not capture all it's beauty in the limited artificial light that I have now.








  ugh I think I went everywhere today! Sooo tired! I'm going to be making some big changes with my hair next week, eeep. I miss the white already, but it's just too fried to go on I think. It's been 6 years after all.


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Yeah, you're right. I'm not going to miss out on it and will order a couple more to justify postage. I think 5 a month is a bit too ambitious, but I'll see how it goes. I also set myself a general beauty budget, so if I manage to stay below the budget, I might allow myself an extra 1 or 2 polishes. At the moment, there's nothing else I must have, so hopefully I'll manage.


Last year I was on a beauty no buy but when I cheated it came out of different bits of my budget - ie after my Rescue Beauty Lounge order I used the library rather than buying new books/hiring movies on itunes for 2 months.

  Are there any groups of UK nail polish-ers that you could split orders with to work out something on the shipping issue? (I say that keep on meaning to look for one in Australia and never doing it!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> Last year I was on a beauty no buy but when I cheated it came out of different bits of my budget - ie after my Rescue Beauty Lounge order I used the library rather than buying new books/hiring movies on itunes for 2 months.
> 
> Are there any groups of UK nail polish-ers that you could split orders with to work out something on the shipping issue? (I say that keep on meaning to look for one in Australia and never doing it!)


  For me it's not the question of whether I can afford it, my husband has a good job and we're fine financially, but I've been feeling very guilty about spending a ton of make up and lately nail polish. I have 3 children and I need to think about them, save more money and be able to afford more things like a great holiday or a loft conversion (my son's bedroom is tiny and he hates it). So this year will be the year of saving, not spending for me.


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> For me it's not the question of whether I can afford it, my husband has a good job and we're fine financially, but I've been feeling very guilty about spending a ton of make up and lately nail polish. I have 3 children and I need to think about them, save more money and be able to afford more things like a great holiday or a loft conversion (my son's bedroom is tiny and he hates it). So this year will be the year of saving, not spending for me.


Yeah, I can afford a lot of makeup too but I had too much (my untrieds pile was getting beyond a joke). I started making a commitment to donate an amount (equal to my old cosmetics budget) to a homeless charity and using some of my untrieds so I could actually appreciate them!

  Ps - we did the loft conversion 4 years ago and have never looked back... it's so good to create more room for the kids.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

Morning ladies! Im on my new phone, no more iphone CC I love the  me pic! What Lippie is that? And the red ine in your old one?  No bling  nails on Nye? Task task lol   Anita I'm glad u got the dance legend, what else did u order?  Fuzzy what r u gonna do to your hair? I'm gonna cut mine in spring. M RV I want that ilnp now! I think its time to post some pics now lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Essie On a Silver Platter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jade Irresisteval


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

Ugh I just had so many pic up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dance Legend Optical Illusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enchanted Mr. Burgundy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Literary Lacquers A Thousand Christmas Tree's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Emily De Molly Jealousy Makes you Nasty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinful Colors Holiday Rebel over the EdM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Deborah Lippmann Laughing to the Bank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinful Colors Silver Rainbow over the DL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colors By Llarowe Gizzards and Lizards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hare Polish Free Spirit of the Season


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

Colors By Llarowe Rudy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hare Polish Holiday Hoopla over the CBL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elevation Polish Yeti Loves the Holidays over China Glaze Just Be-Claws 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Colors By Llarowe Man in the Red Suit with some Vodka in the bar at work lol) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAn in the Red Suit again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Picture Polish Dorothy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jade Polish Irresiteval  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and again lol ...this is what happens when I have to many props around lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok now haul spam


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

my polish ornament experience lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Preparesd with lots of Gingerbread Lattes and See's Candies!  I made ornaments on two separate days, I chose colors that I like in the bottle but not on my nail. Some of them are gritty and I don't like the texture, Some I don't like the color with my skin tone, some were cheap (sinful colors), some bottles hold a lot of polish (orly). I let a lot of these pour into the egg carton, but with my lilypads I poured them back into the bottle. Major headache I worked for 5 solid hours lol it is very addicting!! Some I think needed more dry time, but overall I think it was successful!! I now have like 40 new ornaments for next year lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 top row: China Glaze Skyscraper, Hare Electric Flame and Revelon Gold Coin bottom: Illamasqua Pink Raindrops, Lilypad Lacquer My Enchantmint, and Lilypad Chocollo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top: Opi Honey Ryder + Sephora opi Only Gold for me, Color Club Wink Wink Twinkle and Nicole Opi Stand by your Manny+ Illasqua Noble Bottom: Sally Hansen Royal Icing + Sinful Colors Cinderella, Lilypad True Blood, and Orly Miss Conduct + Opi The One that got Away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 top: Lilypad Too Much Excitement , Sephora Opi It's Bouquet with Me + Essence Oh My Glitter Bottom: Orly Stone Cold + Nicole Opi Listen to your Momager, Butter London Dosh, Sally Hansens White Out + Sinful Colors Holiday Rebel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top: Orly Bombshell, Color Club Wink Wink Twinkle ( this was my fav to use cuz it looks like shit on the nail, but so pretty in the bottle! that's how I chose some of these) Middle: SInful Colors Lets Talk Bottom: Lilypad Pinky Promise, and Illamasqua Glitterati  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Top: is same as above the Lilypad Mint to be  and the essence + sopi bottom: Color Club WWT (again, but I ran out, had to add illamasqua Stance) , Sinful Colors + Revelon Silver Dollar, China Glaze Skyscraper  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All Lilypad Lacquers (Hearts) Top: I love lilac, My Enchantmint, Blooming Violets Bottom: Pink Flamingo, Chocollo, and Purple People Eater  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orly Red Sea Pearl, Revelon God Coin ( this one ended up breaking when I moved them outside, so that's why I remade one) , Sephora opi Opalescent + Essie Splash of Grenadine Bottom : Orly Aqua Pixel , Orly Star Spangled, Material Girl Harlequin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orly Elation Generation , Illamasqua Pink Raindrops,  Sinful Colors Decadent  + Sally Hansen Ru-by or not to be


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


>


  Congrats on your new phone! I'm still using my iPhone 3Gs LOL 

  Great manis and your ornaments look like they turned out really nice!

  I'm going to be cutting it shorter and dyeing it dark brown I think. I always cut my hair short and then let it grow out a whole bunch and repeat lol This is going to be my birthday gift from my Mom, she wont be in the country next month for it so I'm doing it next week. Maybe I can get her to mail me some Ro-tel on my birthday? 

  ...and somebody got stuck in the elevator again! ugh crazy thing.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> my polish ornament experience lol


  Gorgeous manis and ornaments NaughtyP! Would you mind letting us know what polishes you used for your manis please?


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Gorgeous manis and ornaments NaughtyP! Would you mind letting us know what polishes you used for your manis please?


  No prob! I want to go back and name all the ornaments too lol, that's just easier to do once im home =)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> my brother is fixing my iPhone 3g lol he said I can choose which one I want to keep.....idk yet lol
> Thank you, it was a lot of fun making them, but man! I had a major headache lol
> I want to cut my hair short too. Not above my shoulders but like a long bob. my hair is very uneven and pretty damaged =/
> that's nice, is she going on vacation? an early bday present always works!!
> ...


  Mine will probably be just above shoulder, it's probably best for me to cut off a good amount of this super bleached out stuff. My hair grows pretty fast anyway.
  She's going to Florida until spring. Too sissy for winter I guess LOL what you don't like -30 windchills!? 
  As you can imagine I take the stairs often!  but last night I took the elevator because I had a super heavy bag of groceries. Glad I didn't get stuck, I had frozen shrimp!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> my brother is fixing my iPhone 3g lol he said I can choose which one I want to keep.....idk yet lol
> Thank you, it was a lot of fun making them, but man! I had a major headache lol
> I want to cut my hair short too. Not above my shoulders but like a long bob. my hair is very uneven and pretty damaged =/
> that's nice, is she going on vacation? an early bday present always works!!
> ...


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for labelling everything! Gorgeous ornaments, but not sure I would've been able to use my precious holo polishes like Lilypads, etc. How much nail polish did you use up for making an ornament?  From Llarowe I got Elevation Rapa Nui, Arcane Lacquer Liquid Fear and Cadillacquer Say My Name as well as the Dance Legend polish.


 the hearts were the smallest of the types, and my bottles are still 3/4 full, except pinky promise because i made a bigger one with that one. I love that color but it blends in with my skin too much and it wasn't that holo on the nail , the bottle is still over halfway full. and lets be real, i might not wear it again for a long time lol if ever again. So a lil bit wont hurt, and i have the ornaments as long as i can keep them =)  No enchanteds or CBL's tho! lol   





Fuzzy said:


> Mine will probably be just above shoulder, it's probably best for me to cut off a good amount of this super bleached out stuff. My hair grows pretty fast anyway. She's going to Florida until spring. Too sissy for winter I guess LOL what you don't like -30 windchills!?  As you can imagine I take the stairs often!  but last night I took the elevator because I had a super heavy bag of groceries. Glad I didn't get stuck, I had frozen shrimp!


 oops I forgot to edit and write my comments lol  I want mine a little longer in the front but not too much , i need to wait for my tax return tho lol but i haven't cute my hair since like last june. or maybe it was the year before?? idk its been way too long and i moved so i need to do some research and find a good person to go to .  omg that would have been all bad getting stuck in the elevator with frozen shrimp! lol Florida huh? that must be nice lol its not to bad here in the bay area , at least during the day it like 65-70! at night and when im at work early in the morning its almost freezing like 35. i  don't know how i would adjust to living in the snow lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 5, 2014)

new Zoya collection for Spring! Monet =) i want all of them!
  http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2014/01/zoya-spring-2014-awaken-monet-preview.html


----------



## 1drfullycr8ed (Jan 5, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> new Zoya collection for Spring! Monet =) i want all of them!
> http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2014/01/zoya-spring-2014-awaken-monet-preview.html


They are pretty!  I can't wait to see swatches.


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 6, 2014)

You know. I wanna try Zoya so bad. But, I just think they are too expensive. Most of the times I can get my Julep polishes cheaper than $9. And, then they have the nerve to say you can get 3 free colors. But, then you have to pay $12 for S&H. Who charges that much for S&H. If I wasn't broke right now I would go for it. But, I hate when companies say free and they don't mean it.

  BTW. Right now I have on one of the prettiest purple polishes I own. Julep's Morgan. So purply!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> new Zoya collection for Spring! Monet =) i want all of them!
> http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2014/01/zoya-spring-2014-awaken-monet-preview.html


  They look nice, but nothing unusual. I might get the glitter one though. I saw this Nicole for OPI collection on the same blog, the flowery glitter one (Party Bus) is really pretty! http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/...underwood-nail-polish-collection-preview.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2014)

What do you all think of the China Glaze Crinkle Chrome polishes? http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2013/12/china-glaze-crinkled-chrome.html I'm happy to say I don't like them at all.


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 6, 2014)

Whoa. That's nuts that Zoya's are so expensive there.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 6, 2014)

NaughtyP - I love your ornaments! I've never seen plain glass ornaments to decorate yourself here, I might have to track some down for next year.   The Zoyas are pretty, I like the shimmer shades. China Glaze are ugly!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello ladies! I've to admit that I'm kinda happy that the holidays and NYE are over and everything is back to normal. Today is the first 'real' working day for a lot of people over here and I've an apartment to clean and the christmas decoration to put away. I managed to do my nails! I was shocked at myself to that I didn't manage to do my nails for NYE, but the flight to Vienna was incredibly early and after putting on my MU on the plane I felt accomplished enough and just forgot about the nails. Pity, because I had such pretty nail stickers from L'Oreal in a black and gold Art Deco pattern. Oh well. I'll find a use for them I guess.

  Naughty, I'm so impressed by your ornaments! I wanted to do something like that so bad but couldn't find the clear ornaments suitable for this project!

  Honi and MRV, great manis! (As always!)

  Anita, I like your new polishes!

  At the beginning of the new year, what do you all think about a little conclusion of 2013? Namely, we could all list our favourite nailpolishes, and I'd love to hear about your fave indie brand (and why it's your fave).
  What do you think?

  Here are my manis I did in the new year and my teeny tiny Vienna haul:





  Both are from Bipa, a drugstore chain in Austria.





  This is This Girl is on Fire... Help! by CbL. I absolutely love this one, now I understand why everybody raved about CbL! Fantastic formula and fantastic brush.

  I topped this mani with Different Dimention Laissez les Bon Temps Roulez:





  And this is Cadilacquer Once more with feeling. Big love again, great formula and love how every aspect of the polish (shimmer, base colour, glitters) come together!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2014)

jennyap said:


> The Zoyas are pretty, I like the shimmer shades. China Glaze are ugly!


  Have you tried looking in Hobbycraft? They sell everything crafty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I've to admit that I'm kinda happy that the holidays and NYE are over and everything is back to normal. Today is the first 'real' working day for a lot of people over here and I've an apartment to clean and the christmas decoration to put away. I managed to do my nails! I was shocked at myself to that I didn't manage to do my nails for NYE, but the flight to Vienna was incredibly early and after putting on my MU on the plane I felt accomplished enough and just forgot about the nails. Pity, because I had such pretty nail stickers from L'Oreal in a black and gold Art Deco pattern. Oh well. I'll find a use for them I guess.  Naughty, I'm so impressed by your ornaments! I wanted to do something like that so bad but couldn't find the clear ornaments suitable for this project!  Honi and MRV, great manis! (As always!)  Anita, I like your new polishes!  At the beginning of the new year, what do you all think about a little conclusion of 2013? Namely, we could all list our favourite nailpolishes, and I'd love to hear about your fave indie brand (and why it's your fave). What do you think?  Here are my manis I did in the new year and my teeny tiny Vienna haul:
> 
> Both are from Bipa, a drugstore chain in Austria.
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis and haul! My combined Llarowe orders arrived today (Hares and Dollish Polish), will post pictures when I'm at the computer. Also my current mani, Indigo Bananas Son of Fire.   2013 for me was the year of hauling for sure. I also used plenty of my polishes, but didn't make much of a dent. So it's a little hard to say which polishes/brands were my favourites as sometimes things look great in the bottle, but no so much on the nails. But I guess there were still a few brands I really liked, CbL, Enchanted, EdM, Femme Fatale, etc. And this Indigo Bananas polish I'm wearing is really good too, nice formula and no chips on day 2, even after cleaning the toilet.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 6, 2014)

Looking forward to your pics Anitacska!  For me 2013 was the year I ventured into indies. Also the year of the structured polishes. I've become quite a fan of the various Sands because they apply so easily and quickly. Also holos. I've to say I've become quite fond of Indigo Bananas! I like their formula.  My most worn and therefore most beloved polishes were Raindrops (Illamasqua), L'Oreal Confettis and Opi Lights of the Emerald City.  Of course, a special place is reserved for the polishes I made myself.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Of course, a special place is reserved for the polishes I made myself.


  And here they are!
















  Indigo Bananas Son of Fire

  The pictures aren't too great as yesterday it was just raining all day and even today we didn't have much sunshine. It is a bit more holo than the picture shows, but obviously not without sunlight. 

  Oh yes, I discovered many new indie brands in 2013, Indigo Bananas being one of them. I'd already owned a few indie polishes in 2012, but it properly kicked off in 2013!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I've to admit that I'm kinda happy that the holidays and NYE are over and everything is back to normal. Today is the first 'real' working day for a lot of people over here and I've an apartment to clean and the christmas decoration to put away. I managed to do my nails! I was shocked at myself to that I didn't manage to do my nails for NYE, but the flight to Vienna was incredibly early and after putting on my MU on the plane I felt accomplished enough and just forgot about the nails. Pity, because I had such pretty nail stickers from L'Oreal in a black and gold Art Deco pattern. Oh well. I'll find a use for them I guess.
> 
> Naughty, I'm so impressed by your ornaments! I wanted to do something like that so bad but couldn't find the clear ornaments suitable for this project!
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis!

  I really didn't get to paint my nails as much as I would have liked this past year, I was spending so much time looking for a condo and then I had to help get my Mom's house ready for sale. Then the house was on the market so I couldn't have the place smelling like chemicals too much... and then packing to move into my place! Once I got settled in here I got right back to painting them again regularly and I hope to continue to do so. It keeps my nails from getting too soft when I'm washing the dishes! lol I'm not sure I could do a very good favourites list this year.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 6, 2014)

wearecloudy said:


> You know. I wanna try Zoya so bad. But, I just think they are too expensive. Most of the times I can get my Julep polishes cheaper than $9. And, then they have the nerve to say you can get 3 free colors. But, then you have to pay $12 for S&H. Who charges that much for S&H. If I wasn't broke right now I would go for it. But, I hate when companies say free and they don't mean it.  BTW. Right now I have on one of the prettiest purple polishes I own. Julep's Morgan. So purply!


 I saw the email too, it sounds like a free trial that auto renews with full price that I always see on tv lol, I know  zoya is not like that but the way they word it reminds me of it for some reason, I'm still gonna get it though


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 6, 2014)

What colors are you planning on snatching up? 

  I got my Julep polishes from the winter warehouse sale today. And, since it's so cold outside..they kinda halfway froze. Luckily once they warmed up they went back to normal.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 6, 2014)

wearecloudy said:


> What colors are you planning on snatching up?   I got my Julep polishes from the winter warehouse sale today. And, since it's so cold outside..they kinda halfway froze. Luckily once they warmed up they went back to normal.


 I'm pretty new to zoya, so I'm thinking Lexi, rue and hapi. What do u think? Omg, it's freezing here, the town is shut down except for essential personals. Thank god your polishes are fine! I hate calling CS for anything really


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 6, 2014)

That Zoya topper is pretty! but I also don't really dig those China Glazes weird texture ones.


----------



## MRV (Jan 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul and lovely coloured mani! But what is Wuv Twu Wuv?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Here's my latest mani. CbL Precious Metal and FF Midsummer Petals. The combo might strike odd, but the shimmer in PM is in the same colour as MP's glitters are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Naughtyp, love your manis (so many holos and greens!) and hauls, but those ornaments are just awesome! Did you hang them on a tree? I may try these later on - but I just received today my first 500 nail sticks!!! So I already have something to paint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Yeah there's no iPhone upgrades for me either, I could upgrade to an Android but then I would lose my apps and I'd have to re-burn all of my CDs into a different format. uh no thanks! I'd have to have my Dad bring over boxes of CDs to do them all again as some of them are his. I'd probably also lose my monthly plan and have to pay more for less! arg.

  It's good there's a way to retry with your elevator- it must be quite a bit older if it can be manually operated.  This modern-style elevator of advanced age I have here needs some sort of part and who knows when that's coming!

  I might be getting a bathroom door today! Finally!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 7, 2014)

Zoya Dahlia


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Dahlia


  Nice!

  ugh they didn't have the door in stock!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 7, 2014)

MRV, have fun with those nailsticks! And remember to open a window for all those fumes!   I believe Wuv etc is Love True Love in that annoying baby speech mode. I know it from somewhere, but can't pin it down. It rings a bell for sure. Somebody help?  Love that mani, but that's nothing new. You've such a good eye for colour and glitter combos!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice!
> 
> ugh they didn't have the door in stock!


  Sorry to hear you didn't manage to get a door for your bathroom. 

  I saw this video posted on Facebook today, it's really funny and so true! The Secret Life of a Polish Addict: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wkbxBQAdkE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Love that mani, but that's nothing new. You've such a good eye for colour and glitter combos!


  Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now we know. Well done, Anneri!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That's a really nice combo!
> 
> I've just painted my nails with Sparkling Garbage! Been planning on using it for ages, finally got around to it. Will post pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


  I'll try a different store next week. Then maybe I can have a non-drafty shower LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2014)

Orly Sparkling Garbage


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> *That's a really nice combo! *
> 
> *I've just painted my nails with Sparkling Garbage! *Been planning on using it for ages, finally got around to it. Will post pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anitacska! How do you like SG?

  The Secret Life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  -  I need a Helmer, too! Seriously. I DO. Even though I don't have any room for it. I was just reorganizing my untrieds the other day, and assembled two new carboard boxes for them. They are now seven. Actually I need two Helmers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  Here's KBS Snow Flaking Way.


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Orly Sparkling Garbage








 Love it!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 8, 2014)

Nail Polish Canada has the Gwen Stefani collection in. Just ordered Love. Angel. Music. Baby.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> Love the Pixies!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I will. Oh, no. I would not want to hear that from anybody's mouth in baby speech. Thank you! Well, combining colours is kind of my hobby.
> ...


  Very nice! How do you find the snowflakes? They look like they stick up quite a bit. 

  You only have 7 boxes full of nail polish? How big are the boxes? I recall you saying you had nearly 1000. I have 20+ boxes, some bigger than others. I need a Helmer too, or four. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have nowhere to put it. I have literally run out of space for nail polish and make up. That's one of the reasons for a very low-buy this year. So far so good....

  Although I saw that Llarowe will have a launch/restock as well as Takko restock, I don't own anything from that brand, but they look really nice. Oh dear. Willpower!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 8, 2014)

I went ahead and bit on the Zoya promotion since I got a little bit of money yesterday.

  I ordered Ki, Charla, and Zuza as my first Zoyas. I hope I like them.

  Currently, I am wearing the only red polish I have ever liked/loved. Julep's Delaunay. I can't get a pic. Sorry.


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 8, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Omg, it's freezing here, the town is shut down except for essential personals. Thank god your polishes are fine! I hate calling CS for anything really


  Happi seems really pretty. I haven't checked out the other ones.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2014)

Inspirational pic for MRV! ;-)  I was on an organisation spree today and organized all my np and swatch sticks.   I want to organise all my MU because right now it's all over the place and my new Alex ist still mostly empty because it seems such a daunting task!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It doesn't seem a lot, right? ;-)  And here's Indigo Bananas With a Spoon in it. Love it, like every IB I tried.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Such a nice little collection. Sometimes I wish mine was a lot more manageable. 

  Love the IB polish. I don't have this one, "only" have 8 of them.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 8, 2014)

I already think that this is kinda unmanagable. I haven't counted all my nps in a while, I guess I have around 400 now. When I look at the pics I'd guess a lot less!

  I absolutely love IB. I think I've got four? I loved her christmas LE but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice! How do you find the snowflakes? They look like they stick up quite a bit.
> 
> You only have 7 boxes full of nail polish? How big are the boxes?* I recall you saying you had nearly 1000.* I have 20+ boxes, some bigger than others. I need a Helmer too, or four.
> 
> ...








 I've already been swatching!! Thank you for the inspiration. I swatched the 4 polishes I've used this year and my worn P&Js (19). Love them!

  I don't have any IBs either! It does look like a lovely polish.


----------



## Honi (Jan 8, 2014)

Milani - Digital. SO freaking cute!


----------



## jennyap (Jan 8, 2014)

Honi said:


> Milani - Digital. SO freaking cute!


  Love it!   





Anitacska said:


> Orly Sparkling Garbage


  I so need to get this


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I so need to get this








 on both counts!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 8, 2014)

I need sparkling garbage. It's gorgeous. But, I love it for the name too. It makes me LOL.

  Also. I just bought Orly's Naughty Or Nice and Rose Radiance minis for on 49 cents a piece at Sally. I had some change in my wallet. Just went in there to browse...and got lucky. I also bought an Essie at wally world...but, I cannot remember the name of it. It's a putty type color.....Ohhhh. I just unbagged it. It's called Merino Cool.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 8, 2014)

Honi said:


> Milani - Digital. SO freaking cute!


  so sparkly!

  I painted my nails with Different Dimension Money today... I woke up with a wrecked back so it was about all I could manage arg! I'll try to get a picture in the sun tomorrow. My brother finally is on his way back to Cali after cancellations and being put on a totally different flight and huge delays. Now he will have a huge layover in Texas tonight and get back tomorrow. And he was FBing eating doughnuts at the airport and now I want one!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2014)

Sparkling Garbage chipped on me by last night, so instead of redoing it, I added Models Own Smash Up Silver crackle topcoat and two coats of EP Djinn in a Bottle. It looks so pretty! Sadly it's chipped again. Oh well.





  I went shopping today and picked up 2 more Topshop polishes. They have multicolour sparkles in them. So pretty!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 9, 2014)

Omg your revamped Sparkling Garbage looks so pretty!!!  I went shopping too today and one of the big department stores had all OPIs on clearance for 50% off. I searched through the bins and found three I liked but then put them all back - I'm quite proud of me! But then they also had a lot of Ciate sets for 50% off and because I was curious I got one:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also did my nails: Maybelline Brocades Knitted Gold over Chanel Delight.


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> TY for the link! Yes, I think I need swatches to decide. I have already skipped a few 'regular polish' collections this fall - I'm spoled by indies like Anneri!
> 
> ...


  I really Love that!!


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I love this, I will wear it sometime this year! I will get to it! LOL
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!!


----------



## MRV (Jan 10, 2014)

LoriQ said:


> I really Love that!!


  Thank you, Lori!


  Here's a pic of my first little fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The P&Js I've used. They make more sense to me in number order (by collection).





  And CbL Come Dance the Hora


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Thanks Anneri! 

  I bought a couple of those Ciate foil sets in TKMaxx a while ago, but haven't tried them yet. Let me know how you get on when you do.

  Lovely mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

European ladies, Norway Nails is having a 50% off sale this evening, she will post the codes on Facebook later. The sale is tiered, so regular customers go before others, if you've placed more than 9 orders, you get priority. I'm in the second tier, hope I can score a few things, already made my list. I know, I'm not supposed to buy but at half price it's a crime not to!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 10, 2014)

Oooooh nooooooo!
  Did she post how many tiers there are? Because I've never ordered from them before. Very likely everything will have sold out by then, no?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oooooh nooooooo!
> Did she post how many tiers there are? Because I've never ordered from them before. Very likely everything will have sold out by then, no?


  Hi Anneri! This is what she posted on Facebook:

Information about the FLASH sale later today. Shop will be closed down at 18.00 to prepare for it. 

This will be a sale where different customer groups can shop at a 50% discount within a limited amount of time. Special terms & conditions will apply: 

* Multiple bottle purchases not allowed
* Only one code pr. customer
* Free shipping will not be available. 
* Shipping will NOT be combined with other orders
* Sale excludes already priced down products, MPPP, Mystery Grab bags and Charity Donations.
* Approximate shipping time will be extended to 5 business days

All times are listed in Central European Time and you will have to log in to your account: 
From 19.00-20.00 Customers with 9 orders 
From 20.00-21.00 Repeat Customers
From 21.00-22.00 Everyone else (You don't need an account for this)

Discount codes will be announced when the time are up. Please notice that if you are not in a spesific customer group, the codes will not work. 

I will also advise the customers that already have the 50% discount codes and have not used them to use it before this sale starts because I can't guarantee availability of products after the sale are over. 

Discount codes will have to be applied after you are redirected to Paypal and back but before you confirm your order.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> It is cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fuzzy!
> ...


  That CbL is so sparklicious!

  I got my CbL order of Ox & It's spring somewhere(so bright!!!) These are my first CbLs- my thumbnail is going to enjoy that brush!

  My back is still killing me- I had to borrow my Mom's vintage heating pad, but I did manage to make it through my hair appointment yesterday. Hairdresser has a giant white kitty that can turn off the lights by jumping up to the switch! LOL


----------



## MRV (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice!(except the chipping part, boo) cute Topshop polishes!
> Pretty!
> 
> That CbL is so sparklicious!
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy. I actually had some difficulties when painting my right hand yesterday. The wide brush did not behave.

  I'm a back ache veteran...believe it or not moving (walking at least) is the best for your back (unless it's the acute stage). Heat can help at the begining, but it might not be the best in the long run. Hope you'll manage, and the pain goes away!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> It is cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fuzzy!
> ...


  I forgot to quote you this morning, the Hora is so pretty! Yet another polish I should try asap! 

  If you want to try out brands like Lynnderella, a 50% sale is just the right time. I'm mainly wanting a few Femme Fatales and Lilypad Lacquers myself.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

Norway Nails: Repeat customers can now use the discount code REPEAT


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> It is cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fuzzy!
> ...


  Oh Wow! I love that too!! Where do you get your fans? I've never had one.


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 10, 2014)

LoriQ said:


> Oh Wow! I love that too!! Where do you get your fans? I've never had one.


  Oh and what do you use for a top coat? I love how shiny your nails are!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oooh, this is a bit confusing. I'm not familiar with most of the brands, and I'm too tired to start finding out now, and wonder what will be left after the first hour. I've made a small list though, and I'm trying to grab a few.   Thanks, Fuzzy. I actually had some difficulties when painting my right hand yesterday. The wide brush did not behave.  I'm a back ache veteran...believe it or not moving (walking at least) is the best for your back (unless it's the acute stage). Heat can help at the begining, but it might not be the best in the long run. Hope you'll manage, and the pain goes away!


  It's the upper right side and its baaaad. It hurts my back when I swallow. LOL clearly I've pulled something badly. The heat isn't my favourite but I can't do the thing I feel best with for very long- lying flat on my back on the floor because I have no rugs/carpet. Hardwood is hard - especially on my head!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

Different Dimension Money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Pink Floyd's Money was playing on the radio when I was getting my hair done. I laughed said I was wearing Money too!  New hairs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Llarowe & NPC hauls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The mailman even commented on my new hair lol


----------



## MRV (Jan 10, 2014)

LoriQ said:


> Oh and what do you use for a top coat? I love how shiny your nails are!!
> 
> Thanks, Lori! I got the fans from eBay. There's plenty of choice! I have used Essie Good to Go with my latest manis. I've also used a Sally Hansen TC some time ago, and occasionally I use the Dior gel TC. But I like this Essie a lot.
> 
> ...


  That's an interesting polish! I have not seen it before (I'm not really familiar with the brand). Love your new cut! It's looks 'relaxed'. Those CGs and OPI make me think of spring!


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, you should! I got a few EdMs, 2 Arcanes, and one Lilypad and CrowsToes. No new brands for now.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lori! I got the fans from eBay. There's plenty of choice! I have used Essie Good to Go with my latest manis. I've also used a Sally Hansen TC some time ago, and occasionally I use the Dior gel TC. But I like this Essie a lot.
> ...


  Thanks! I'm gonna have to try Essie for a top coat. I love how it looks on your nails!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, you should! I got a few EdMs, 2 Arcanes, and one Lilypad and CrowsToes. No new brands for now.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Lori! I got the fans from eBay. There's plenty of choice! I have used Essie Good to Go with my latest manis. I've also used a Sally Hansen TC some time ago, and occasionally I use the Dior gel TC. But I like this Essie a lot.
> ...


  I got a Femme Fatale (wanted the exclusive, but it was gone by the time I ordered), a Crows Toes and 6 Lilypads (I think). Brilliant value, I think I paid £57 for the lot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love your mani and your hair is so cute! You look so young in the picture.
> 
> I just died my hair today, it's the same purple-ish colour as before, not that excited.
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I always look young in photos... not sure why lol I never get asked for ID when I buy alcohol!

  It's nice to freshen up the dye though, right?


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Different Dimension Money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love your hair!! Tempted to copy ur color lol


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 10, 2014)

Just ordered some rare OPI's. I hope they are not fakes. But, if they are. Whatever, polish is polish to me. LOL. But, this seller does have 100% positive feedback.

  I got:

  At Your Quebec and Call
  It's My Year
  Maliblue (Which, I have dusty hunted like crazy for years)
  My Private Jet (Holo version)

  Then I got the Mariah Carey liquid sand mini set (the one with the blue/silver/black)
  Zoya's Happi

  And, my first Butter London!!! Victoriana!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2014)

Ugh. Only 10 days into the new year and I'm so far behind already!

  Naughty, I love your pics and ornaments!

  Great hair cut Fuzzy!

Wuv Twu Wuv is from the movie The Princess Bride. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEe1cTDbXHU

  2013 was definitely the year of indies for me! I didn't have any indies previously. I blame them for the nuclear explosion of my collection. It's extremely close, but I will have to say Colors by Llarowe comes out as my #1 indie brand. The colors are so vibrant and saturated, the consistency is nice and smooth, I like the brush, and I just love all of the colors.

  I may take advantage of the Zoya sale. I haven't decided yet. I'm not putting myself on a low buy, but I am consciously cutting back. I was going through withdrawal when I decided to not buy the new Scofflaw Winter Collection polishes earlier this week. I am picking up the new Colors by Llarowe polishes for sure next week and I've already placed an order for the new Dior spring colors. I think I might stop there for my January polish purchase, which means there may not be funds for Zoya.

  I would definitely buy Takkos tomorrow, but I already have the new colors. I love the polish and recommend the brand. My first mani for 2014 was Takko Marie Antoinette to go with my January Marie Antoinette/Versailles theme. I have mani and haul pics to show, but have been too busy/lazy to post them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Ugh. Only 10 days into the new year and I'm so far behind already!
> 
> Naughty, I love your pics and ornaments!
> 
> ...


  Thanks!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 10, 2014)

I have no clue what's up with the free Zoya's I bought. (I say bought because of the $12 shipping)

  They shown that they had drawn the money out of my mom's checking account yesterday. Now, today they are not showing. I haven't got a confirmation email...and it's showing in unshipped orders....after 3 days.


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 10, 2014)

Splurged again and bought Jade is the New Black as well.

  Shoot me...make me stop buying polish!

  Also...I'm gonna try and take a picture of my "creation" later if it goes right. I'm gonna try OPI's Sonora Sunset on top of black polish. I never wear SS because I find it boring...but, maybe this will make it nice.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2014)

wearecloudy said:


> Splurged again and bought Jade is the New Black as well.
> 
> *Shoot me...make me stop buying polish!*
> 
> Also...I'm gonna try and take a picture of my "creation" later if it goes right. I'm gonna try OPI's Sonora Sunset on top of black polish. I never wear SS because I find it boring...but, maybe this will make it nice.


  Lol! I don't think you're going to find much help here.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn im way behind again!  Fuzzy I LOVE your haircut!! Makes me excited to get mine. Though I haven't had my hair that short in like 20 years!! Holy sheep I feel old saying that lol.  There's so many polishes I want!  I have no idea how many bottles I have and im to afraid to count! 2013 was the year of indies for me too, started in about may. My favorite brand is also colors by llarowe. The formulas are amazing and she is so good at customer service. I love enchanteds as well but I'm kinda over  the drama, if I get more cool of not, I have over 40 (!!) Now so I'm cool with that lol.   Tje mainstream brands seen so boring after all the indies, but I NEED the entire Gwen clllection, no doubt is my fav band and have loved them since I was 12. Also my first concert  so ya. Need all of them lol also.Need the new Dior colors. I wish i knew how the blue one compared to nymphea, can u let me kno when you get them CC?  Want all the zoya Monet except the pink. There's also 3 new pixies coming out, I want all of them.  Want a couole of the carrie Underwood colors


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 10, 2014)

I need more nail sticks!! And a Better way to organize my makeup. I want to try to get some takko pokish tomorrow but if not, more CBLs I can buy! Lol  I.also want a bunch of ilnp colors, I need more $$$$ and more fingers lol!! I'm still learning my new phone, so that's why I'm not quoting  everyone....


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 10, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> I need more nail sticks!! And a Better way to organize my makeup. I want to try to get some takko pokish tomorrow but if not, more CBLs I can buy! Lol I.also want a bunch of ilnp colors, I need more $$$$ and more fingers lol!! I'm still learning my new phone, so that's why I'm not quoting everyone....


  Will do! I still need to buy swatch sticks. I kept getting distracted with more polish. I'll have to swatch by brand when I get them so I don't crazy with how many swatches I need to do. 

  If you go after any Takkos, Spirited Away is like a more purple color of the pink in Heads Will Roll and with very pretty blue/green shimmer. Createur is like a nail polish version of MAC Firm Form lipstick. We're All Mad Here is like an indigo blue version of Jimi's Jacket with green flakies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 10, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> Want all the zoya Monet except the pink. There's also 3 new pixies coming out, I want all of them. Want a couole of the carrie Underwood colors


  Thanks Naughtyp! I've had it a little shorter than this before but that was about 15 years ago and this short several times, but I've also had it sit-on-it-accidentally long before too... it's hard on the neck LOL
  I had to get the red Gwen polish, Tragic Kingdom came out when I was in fifth grade and I listened to it a zillion times!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 10, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol! I don't think you're going to find much help here.


  LMAO! That was a good one. 

  I need to go to NPA. Nail Polisholics Anonymous.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm gonna pass on the Takko restock today. Will save myself for the Llarowe restock. I need to be sensible.

  I painted my nails last night with Dollish Polish It's So Fluffy I'm Gonna Die, but I'm not very pleased with it. I managed to mess it up when I was pulling the polish off the cuticle, and also it's got several little chips already. The glitter was very difficult to fish out as well.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2014)

Anita I feel the same way about the Dollish polish glitters. I think they all work best over a similar color underneath. I turned mine upside down for a few days but then never used them lol.  I did order the  LE mint holo  " Totes Magotes"  tho lol  her holos are on the tamer  side but I like em sometimes!  I got an email bout the TaKKo polish I wanted and I missed them.... I want that purple one CC  u know me so well lol and the  bright pink one!! And the coral one lol. I'm confused about takko . I tried ordering from their website a few months ago and it said they didn't ship to the us, I thought thats why they cost more. But they r american made so wtf lol  Now I want to go get some gwen polish instead. Or the Diors, I think I'm having a withdrawal lol.....


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 11, 2014)

Of course I.missed them again


----------



## lyseD (Jan 11, 2014)

I need some help please.

  I file my nails and there are still edges that in snaggy and ready to catch on something. Is it my nail file? My technique?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated - I just got Love. Angel. Music. Baby. and I'd like to have some nails left to put it on.

  Thank you.


----------



## Honi (Jan 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I need some help please.
> 
> I file my nails and there are still edges that in snaggy and ready to catch on something. Is it my nail file? My technique?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated - I just got Love. Angel. Music. Baby. and I'd like to have some nails left to put it on.
> 
> Thank you.


  What type of file do you use? I usually get very rugged edges if i use a sandpaper file but I do not have that issue with a glass file since it smooths the edges down more.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, I may be cured. Just seen all the new Llarowe polishes and nothing grabs me. Yes, some of them are very nice, but nothing special. Yay!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 11, 2014)

Where did you find the new colours? FB? I've to check yet.  I guess after a while nothing stands out any longer. Even I with my relatively modest stash find it diffucult to find really new and exciting things I don't already own in one Form or another.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I guess after a while nothing stands out any longer. Even I with my relatively modest stash find it diffucult to find really new and exciting things I don't already own in one Form or another.


  FB initially, but they're all up on Llarowe.com as well, under the limited editions and Valentine collection.

  Yes, I guess, after a while there tend to be similar colours to what I already own. Although the trouble with nail polish is that there are so many varieties, usually glitters, I always get too tempted. But I'm pleased to say I'm not this time.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I need some help please.
> 
> I file my nails and there are still edges that in snaggy and ready to catch on something. Is it my nail file? My technique?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated - I just got Love. Angel. Music. Baby. and I'd like to have some nails left to put it on.
> 
> ...


Thanks Honi, I'll try a glass file asap.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Thanks Honi, I'll try a glass file asap.


  I agree with Honi. I love my glass nail file. My nails are always smooth after using it. It also helps to file your nails in only one direction. You don't want to go back and forth.


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 12, 2014)

I've been having trouble doing my nails lately as well. Everytime I do them while they are still wet I end up bumping them on something and I have to start all over again lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2014)

LoriQ said:


> I've been having trouble doing my nails lately as well. Everytime I do them while they are still wet I end up bumping them on something and I have to start all over again lol.


  I always paint my nails about 2-3 hours before I go to bed and I usually just watch telly or play on the computer after that, so my nails have time to dry.


----------



## ksimone (Jan 12, 2014)

Loving the new Revlon polishes, especially the smell on this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2014)

Just saw swatches of the China Glaze Sea Goddess collection and they are gorgeous! Might just need all 6 of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.swatchface.com/2013/12/china-glaze-spring-2014-sea-goddess.html


----------



## mintymilky (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently got nail pearls for the first time and am now trying out new "designs". 
  Pink polish: p2  - crazy mademoiselle


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> I recently got nail pearls for the first time and am now trying out new "designs".
> Pink polish: p2  - crazy mademoiselle


  Cool! I've yet to try out my pearls. I just never seem to have the occasion to do them. As a stay at home mum, there's no point, they would all fall off during the cleaning, cooking and washing.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw swatches of the China Glaze Sea Goddess collection and they are gorgeous! Might just need all 6 of them! :hot:   http://www.swatchface.com/2013/12/china-glaze-spring-2014-sea-goddess.html


 whoa!! I want all of them lol  and I know what u mean about the v day collection,  feel like I can wait for something " more unique"


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 12, 2014)

Man it feels like it's been a long time since I've visited this thread. I'm trying so hard to stop buying so much and using what I have more than once. It's so hard! I'm tempted by the new doors but I feel like I have so much that they aren't unique enough. :/  





ksimone said:


> Loving the new Revlon polishes, especially the smell on this one.


  Love the bottle!  





Anitacska said:


> Just saw swatches of the China Glaze Sea Goddess collection and they are gorgeous! Might just need all 6 of them! :hot:   http://www.swatchface.com/2013/12/china-glaze-spring-2014-sea-goddess.html


  These are gorgeous! I'll be getting at least two of them.


----------



## MRV (Jan 13, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> I recently got nail pearls for the first time and am now trying out new "designs".
> Pink polish: p2  - crazy mademoiselle


  Nice! I like the sparse pearls in the middle finger.


  The winter finally came here on Saturday, so it's time for white/wintery polishes. This is Dollish Expecto Patronum.





  I did not have any big problems with this one in the end, although it did not like touching (cleaning the edges) much and about an hour+ after I did my mani I noticed that the tips had started to shrink (because of rather heavy application), but that totally evened out overnight.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2014)

Zoya Magical Pixie collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2014)

My current mani, CbL Gizzards & Lizards with Darling Diva The Big O on the accent finger. I had to trim my nails because the nail on both my thumbs cracked sideways (in the live bit, ouch!) and also my little finger nail broke a few days ago, so I decided to even them up a little. I don't know why they keep breaking like that, you can't even trim them properly as it's so deep into the live bit of the nail.


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Zoya Magical Pixie collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2014)

I accidentally bought 2 of EdM's On Edge (the story of my life), if anyone's interested, I'm selling one of them. It would be £10 plus postage, £3 within Europe, £4 to the US/other countries.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, CbL Gizzards & Lizards with Darling Diva The Big O on the accent finger. I had to trim my nails because the nail on both my thumbs cracked sideways (in the live bit, ouch!) and also my little finger nail broke a few days ago, so I decided to even them up a little. I don't know why they keep breaking like that, you can't even trim them properly as it's so deep into the live bit of the nail.


  Another pretty color I haven't worn. Sorry about the breaks. My thumb nails break like that from time to time. I have no idea why and they've been breaking like that since I was a kid. I'm glad they haven't been breaking as much lately.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 14, 2014)

Another one bites the dust. Harlow & Co. is no longer stocking Enchanted Polish.


----------



## LoriQ (Jan 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, CbL Gizzards & Lizards with Darling Diva The Big O on the accent finger. I had to trim my nails because the nail on both my thumbs cracked sideways (in the live bit, ouch!) and also my little finger nail broke a few days ago, so I decided to even them up a little. I don't know why they keep breaking like that, you can't even trim them properly as it's so deep into the live bit of the nail.


  I know what you mean. My middle fingers are always the hardest for me to grow. I don't bite them but they always break. I must hit them on things I don't remember.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, CbL Gizzards & Lizards with Darling Diva The Big O on the accent finger. I had to trim my nails because the nail on both my thumbs cracked sideways (in the live bit, ouch!) and also my little finger nail broke a few days ago, so I decided to even them up a little. I don't know why they keep breaking like that, you can't even trim them properly as it's so deep into the live bit of the nail.


  Pretty! but ouch for your thumbs! that used to happen to me when I was a tween(a million years ago lol) but it hasn't happened since, not sure why? Then there was that one time that I knicked off a chunk of the tip of my nail that was already very short... I had to make some 'nail' out of crazy glue.

  My nails are getting a bit sad due to soaking off glitter polishes, but I still want glitter so I'm doing a full mani with the NPB Glitter-A-Peel.


----------



## jennyap (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 




My current mani, CbL Gizzards & Lizards with Darling Diva The Big O on the accent finger. I had to trim my nails because the nail on both my thumbs cracked sideways (in the live bit, ouch!) and also my little finger nail broke a few days ago, so I decided to even them up a little. I don't know why they keep breaking like that, you can't even trim them properly as it's so deep into the live bit of the nail.  
  Ouch. I sympathise, mine do that quite frequently too - occasionally other nails but it's usually the thumbs, particularly the right.  As you say you can't cut them down properly, and they snag on things all the time, so irritating!


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Another one bites the dust. Harlow & Co. is no longer stocking Enchanted Polish.








  Here's the latest: Elevation Pic de Subenuix (it has a purple base with intense teal shimmer, on me it's mostly teal with kind of a 'cast', on many pics it looks purple though)


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2014)

I deal with split nails by putting nail glue on the split and put polish over that. Works most times. Orly has a nail repair kit to, iirc, and there're tutorials on the net for a diy version that uses teabags and glue.
  I think my issue at the moment is that I used my nail hardener too much and now my nails are quite hard, but brittle. They don't cope well with pressure nowadays - if I bump into something, they will split. I switched to Essie's Millionails but I'm curious if any of you knows of a product that makes nails less brittle? Not just harder, because I think that's the root of the problem.

  Aaaand here are swatches of the OPI Brazil collection! I quite like the teal and the orange creamsicle colour, but I guess the latter would look atrocious on me.
http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/01/15/opi-brazil-collection-first-swatches/#more-48585

  This site also had the new Essie Spring collection which I found boring as hell.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I deal with split nails by putting nail glue on the split and put polish over that. Works most times. Orly has a nail repair kit to, iirc, and there're tutorials on the net for a diy version that uses teabags and glue.
> I think my issue at the moment is that I used my nail hardener too much and now my nails are quite hard, but brittle. They don't cope well with pressure nowadays - if I bump into something, they will split. I switched to Essie's Millionails but I'm curious if any of you knows of a product that makes nails less brittle? Not just harder, because I think that's the root of the problem.
> 
> Aaaand here are swatches of the OPI Brazil collection! I quite like the teal and the orange creamsicle colour, but I guess the latter would look atrocious on me.
> ...


  It could indeed be your nail hardener. I use the Trind Nail Repair, which is sort of a nail hardener, but it works differently and they say it doesn't have the problems normal hardeners have. I use it as a base coat with all my manicures and my nails are still flexible and don't break as easily as they did in the past. I also had my nails crack on the sides into the live bits and it indeed hurts and is so annoying.
  I love the teal from the OPI Brazil collection too, but I wonder how it compares to OPI Fly from the Nicki Minaj collection.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I deal with split nails by putting nail glue on the split and put polish over that. Works most times. Orly has a nail repair kit to, iirc, and there're tutorials on the net for a diy version that uses teabags and glue.
> I think my issue at the moment is that I used my nail hardener too much and now my nails are quite hard, but brittle. They don't cope well with pressure nowadays - if I bump into something, they will split. I switched to Essie's Millionails but I'm curious if any of you knows of a product that makes nails less brittle? Not just harder, because I think that's the root of the problem.
> 
> Aaaand here are swatches of the OPI Brazil collection! I quite like the teal and the orange creamsicle colour, but I guess the latter would look atrocious on me.
> ...


I like the creamsicle one too and I have nothing like it.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> It could indeed be your nail hardener. I use the Trind Nail Repair, which is sort of a nail hardener, but it works differently and they say it doesn't have the problems normal hardeners have. I use it as a base coat with all my manicures and my nails are still flexible and don't break as easily as they did in the past. I also had my nails crack on the sides into the live bits and it indeed hurts and is so annoying.
> I love the teal from the OPI Brazil collection too, but I wonder how it compares to OPI Fly from the Nicki Minaj collection.


  Thank you PDF. Where do you buy your Trind? It's not available here in Germany, but as my parents live in Aachen, it's not difficult to just pop over the border quickly for a small shopping spree!

  It's this one, right? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trind-Nail-Repair-9-ml-/390698627699?pt=Gele&hash=item5af773f273
  Is the price about right?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you PDF. Where do you buy your Trind? It's not available here in Germany, but as my parents live in Aachen, it's not difficult to just pop over the border quickly for a small shopping spree!


  You're welcome. It's available at Etos, DA (both drug stores), Douglas and De Bijenkorf in the Netherlands. I don't think every DA, Douglas and Bijenkorf has the brand though, but that's what the site says. Etos sometimes has special offers like buy one get one free or half off. That's when I stock up on all my Trind products. I believe they are sold at some beauty salons too.
  Here you can look up where it's sold in the city you're going to http://www.trind.com/html/Trind/Nat...d_Trind/Where_to_find_Trind_11.htm?country=NL


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you hun! I#ll have a look.


----------



## BudziakBeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I deal with split nails by putting nail glue on the split and put polish over that. Works most times. Orly has a nail repair kit to, iirc, and there're tutorials on the net for a diy version that uses teabags and glue.
> I think my issue at the moment is that I used my nail hardener too much and now my nails are quite hard, but brittle. They don't cope well with pressure nowadays - if I bump into something, they will split. I switched to Essie's Millionails but I'm curious if any of you knows of a product that makes nails less brittle? Not just harder, because I think that's the root of the problem.
> 
> Aaaand here are swatches of the OPI Brazil collection! I quite like the teal and the orange creamsicle colour, but I guess the latter would look atrocious on me.
> ...


  Surprisingly, I'm in love with that bright yellow. Reminds me of the one cruise I went on, has a resort-y vacation feel to it. I like the peach (toucan do it) & coral (live.love.carnaval) too. Although that compilation swatch of the yellow liquid sand is interesting too... Sigh... Nail Polish


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

My head is spinning from the Colors by Llarowe restock. I wanted the 2 new LE colors and the Valentine's set. I added everything to my cart as soon as it went live, but never made it to the cart page because of the site crash. I kept trying and was monitoring the Facebook page for updates. Through some miracle, one of my attempts made it to the cart page after mention of the wishlist update. I was able to check out with Good Golly Miss Molly and Smoke Gets in Your Eyes. Now I'm just waiting to order the Valentine's set.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> My head is spinning from the Colors by Llarowe restock. I wanted the 2 new LE colors and the Valentine's set. I added everything to my cart as soon as it went live, but never made it to the cart page because of the site crash. I kept trying and was monitoring the Facebook page for updates. Through some miracle, one of my attempts made it to the cart page after mention of the wishlist update. I was able to check out with Good Golly Miss Molly and Smoke Gets in Your Eyes. Now I'm just waiting to order the Valentine's set.


  Oh dear. I'm not ordering from Llarowe this time, the holos are beginning to look a bit samey and the site is annoying.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got the Llarowe email that she will send out forms to do an order by email.

  Like Anitacska I don't want any because the holos start to look the same. I'd love to get the khaki-brown holo with the red shimmer, but I'm not going through all the hassle for just one polish.
  Did you all know that when you google LLarowe, the second suggestion google comes up with is 'llarowe drama'?! Lol.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear. I'm not ordering from Llarowe this time, the holos are beginning to look a bit samey and the site is annoying.


  I can't wait for the new site ILNP is making for Llarowe. ILNP is my most unstressful indie polish shopping experience ever. Llarowe will greatly benefit from the change. I also can't wait for brighter looking holos for spring.

  The good news is that none of the Colors by Llarowe polishes have sold out yet for anyone who's interested. There's still a chance to get everything you want when we're able to order again.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I just got the Llarowe email that she will send out forms to do an order by email.
> 
> Like Anitacska I don't want any because the holos start to look the same. I'd love to get the khaki-brown holo with the red shimmer, but I'm not going through all the hassle for just one polish.
> Did you all know that when you google LLarowe, the second suggestion google comes up with is 'llarowe drama'?! Lol.


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2014)

I managed to get the two LE ones plus Burnt Sugar into my cart. But then I had to start checking out, and actually managed to do that. Maybe I will settle with these this time. Although I was eyeing Gunfighter (last chance for that) - is it any good?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2014)

Norway Nails has also announced that she won't be stocking Enchanted anymore. Looks like EP is pulling out from all retailers, wonder what her plan is?


----------



## MRV (Jan 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Norway Nails has also announced that she won't be stocking Enchanted anymore. Looks like EP is pulling out from all retailers, wonder what her plan is?


  What? Her site looked like she was preparing for a new restock.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I deal with split nails by putting nail glue on the split and put polish over that. Works most times. Orly has a nail repair kit to, iirc, and there're tutorials on the net for a diy version that uses teabags and glue.
> I think my issue at the moment is that I used my nail hardener too much and now my nails are quite hard, but brittle. They don't cope well with pressure nowadays - if I bump into something, they will split. I switched to Essie's Millionails but I'm curious if any of you knows of a product that makes nails less brittle? Not just harder, because I think that's the root of the problem.
> 
> Aaaand here are swatches of the OPI Brazil collection! I quite like the teal and the orange creamsicle colour, but I guess the latter would look atrocious on me.
> ...


  I mostly only like the sand polishes, but the duochrome one is interesting too. 

  My nails are far from strong, so no ide why they break sideways. At least they've stopped peeling now since I started using the Sally Hansen Maximum Growth products, so hopefully they'll grow back quickly. 

  Here's my mani, Femme Fatale Lucent Ametrine over Nails Inc Dover Street. It's a bit more pinky purple than it shows in the picture, but my camera sucks at picking up purples properly, so I settled for these pictures. 





  The other night I worked out how much I spent on make up and nail polish and I was shocked, I knew it was loads, but to see the total in black and white... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm selling off loads of my unused/unwanted make up, the link to my sale thread is in my signature if anyone's interested.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> What? Her site looked like she was preparing for a new restock.


  Nope. I wonder when Mei Mei will announce that she's not stocking EP anymore...


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Nope. I wonder when Mei Mei will announce that she's not stocking EP anymore...


  That's very interesting. The only thing I can think of is that Enchanted may be going back to only selling them herself, or she may not be making polish anymore. I'm curious what the announcement will be.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> I managed to get the two LE ones plus Burnt Sugar into my cart. But then I had to start checking out, and actually managed to do that. Maybe I will settle with these this time. Although I was eyeing Gunfighter (last chance for that) - is it any good?


  I like Gunfighter. It's a nice dark green, like NARS Zulu or Lippmann Billionaire, except with the same copper shimmer that's in Precious Metal.

  Here's a list of discontinued colors: All Bidness, Beam Me Up Scotty, Beat It, Coal in My Stocking, Gunfighter, Hellcat, Oh Christmas Tree, Rednecks and Rubies, Rico Suave, Rudy, Runt, Shy-Ann, Silver and Gold, Sizzlin Liz, Tank Tops & Flip Flops, That's a Fact Jack, The Man in the Red Suit, X-Mas 2013 and Y U All Up in My Grill.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> I like Gunfighter. It's a nice dark green, like NARS Zulu or Lippmann Billionaire, except with the same copper shimmer that's in Precious Metal.
> 
> Here's a list of discontinued colors: All Bidness, Beam Me Up Scotty, Beat It, Coal in My Stocking, Gunfighter, Hellcat, Oh Christmas Tree, Rednecks and Rubies, Rico Suave, Rudy, Runt, Shy-Ann, Silver and Gold, Sizzlin Liz, Tank Tops & Flip Flops, That's a Fact Jack, The Man in the Red Suit, X-Mas 2013 and Y U All Up in My Grill.


  Thanks. I've been uhming and ahhing over Coal In My Stocking, but I think I will just leave it now, it's not that important. I've been good and haven't bought any polish for 5 days now, lol!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I've been uhming and ahhing over Coal In My Stocking, but I think I will just leave it now, it's not that important. I've been good and haven't bought any polish for 5 days now, lol!


  Good for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it feels good to stick to something. I didn't give myself a specific limit to follow, but I have been cutting back. This order will be my first polish purchase of the year. I think maybe even my first cosmetic purchase in general. I still have my "must buys," but it'll be nice to not obsess over nail polish 24/7. We can do it!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm removing a mani right now I did for my January Marie Antoinette theme. I took a page out of MRV's book and did a glitter gradient at the tips. I've been trying to remove the glitter for the past 15 minutes and only got 2 nails done! Le sigh. I'm kicking myself for not using the Glitter A-Peel base coat, but I didn't originally plan to add glitter to each nail. I wore the mani for a week to make it worth it because I knew removal was going to be a hassle.

  I don't want to soak off the glitter with remover. I think that would be too much for my nails. I already don't like how dry they look after removing my polish normally. I use Zoya Remove+ and it's very effective. I used to use a natural corn oil base remover before switching over to Remove+. The only reason I switched is because I can drive to Ulta to pick up Remove+ whenever I need to. I have to order the natural oil remover online, so it's not as convenient. But I recall it being much better for my nails without drying them out. Now this is back when I only wore creme polish. I have no idea how the oil remover will fare against glitter. But I'm going to order some more to try it. I don't think I'll be as concerned soaking my nails in the oil remover to take off the glitter.

  I'll post a pic of the mani after I'm finished taking it off. This could be a while.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe next time just one coat of glitter-a-peel! These all fell off over the course of the day lol Still have 3 clinging on for dear life.   Here's some while still on the nail, it's Hare Star Tropics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got 5 CbLs  Come Dance the Hora Strega Beat it Runt Good Golly Miss Molly(had to lol)  No more polish for the rest of the month. That was way too splurgey!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

I was able to order the Colors by Llarowe Valentine's set tonight. Glad that's finally over. Here's the mani I removed. Picture Polish Warning with Emily de Molly Bellissima on the tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Here's my previous Marie Antoinette theme inspired mani. It's also my first mani of 2014. Takko Marie Antoinette. It snowed and was freezing outside when I took this pic. I'm not made for the cold! I was trying capture the pretty pink shimmer in the polish, but couldn't keep my hands exposed to the frigid air for very long.






  I'll do my next mani tomorrow. I'm just going to nurture my nails tonight and let them rest.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> No more polish for the rest of the month. That was way too splurgey!


  Star Tropics is really pretty. That's the only thing I don't like about Glitter A-Peel. How the polish can randomly fall off. I only use one coat. I found that putting my sticky base coat on top of it can sometimes prevent that from happening. But I love how quickly and easily you can remove the glitter from the nails. Great haul and very good color choices.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Star Tropics is really pretty. That's the only thing I don't like about Glitter A-Peel. How the polish can randomly fall off. I only use one coat. I found that putting my sticky base coat on top of it can sometimes prevent that from happening. But I love how quickly and easily you can remove the glitter from the nails. Great haul and very good color choices.


  They've all popped off now, I'll try with just one coat next time and if that doesn't work I'll try something else! lol I'll have to give them a quick swipe of remover tomorrow there's a tiny bit of polish stuck under the edge of the nail... too tired tonight.

  Thanks! I hope I like them!

  also: Vanilla cupcake Goldfish grahams are probably crack.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> I was able to order the Colors by Llarowe Valentine's set tonight. Glad that's finally over. Here's the mani I removed. Picture Polish Warning with Emily de Molly Bellissima on the tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous, especially the top one!

  I found this little gem in Superdrug today, a new Maybelline Street Artist topcoat. They also had green, blue and orange ones, but those didn't have glitter, whereas this has blue, green and purple glitter and purple micro glitter. This is called White Splatter.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 16, 2014)

Butter London is having a 50% off sale right now on a ton of colors!!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't get any of the Llarowe nps from last night.  I'm very curious to see how the store will work when it'll open after the overhaul.  I won't be astonished if MeiMei will stop carrying Enchanted. I don't care really - it's nearly impossible to get those things outside of the big launches because everything is always sold out. And I've never been able to snag something during the launches because clearly you need some internet kung-foo abilities I obviously lack. Anyways, end of rambling here.  Manis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Maybelline Brocade in Knitted Gold. Chipped almost immediately though it's undoubtedly very pretty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Color Club The Uptown. Would have been better with a purple base.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Indigo Bananas Anansi. Love.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I used Picture Polish Revolution under glitter. It's not a peel off base, but it makes removal much easier.
> 
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good. Won't be trying that one then. The Hare looks nice though (adds it to her must-try-soon list...).
> ...


  Nice manis!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 16, 2014)

You know. I actually forgot how bad non big 3 nailpolish smells. I got a few bottles of genuine black label OPI in the mail today and when I swatched them I gagged. I remembered the smell...but, I forgot how bad it actually was. Still, Maliblue and At Your Quebec and Call are pretty.


----------



## MRV (Jan 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I used Picture Polish Revolution under glitter. It's not a peel off base, but it makes removal much easier.
> 
> 
> Oh dear, that's not good. Won't be trying that one then. The Hare looks nice though (adds it to her must-try-soon list...).
> ...


  Lovely manis! I finally got the Uptown some weeks ago, too.


  And here's DL The Knight (interesting warm copper + pewterish and even blurplish combo)


----------



## MRV (Jan 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I love this one! Another one for the must wear soon list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This was left out again... Thanks, Anitacska! Lucent Ametrine looks lovely! I have not worn it yet.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey MRV, please tell us more about the rubber Freddy (sounds like a particularly nasty axe murderer, doesn't he?)!   Love the DL you're wearing. Think I have its drugstore dupe!  Here's my new mani. I saw something like it - a gradient skittle with glitters - sometime ago and bought the NCLA topcoat just for this and now I think it looked better without it - oh, the irony!!!


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 17, 2014)

Honi said:


> Ohhhh i love these type of fugly colors, I neeed this!


  Such a pretty green. I'm gonna have to get that one.

  Right now I have on OPI's My Private Jet. Such a nice brown. A ton of sparkles.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you for the link! I think I will get some, but I have to be selective.
> 
> 
> I think the Brazil one is greener and possibly darker, too.
> ...


  hmmm, I think I like it better without the glitter too- it looks very chic!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you for the link! I think I will get some, but I have to be selective.
> 
> 
> I think the Brazil one is greener and possibly darker, too.
> ...


  I agree, it looks better without the flakies.

  Yes, please MRV tell us about the Rubber Freddy (hahaha, yes, it does sound like a mass murderer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)! It took me forever to remove Lucent Ametrine even with the Revolution base coat under it. I think it was a particularly dense glitter, usually I don't have that much trouble with removing glitter.

  I have finally, finally received my December Llarowe preorder together with the order from 2 weeks ago (which included The Knight). I have taken pictures and will post them later together with my current mani (Different Dimension Just Keep Swimming with the new Maybelline graffiti polish on the accent finger).


----------



## MRV (Jan 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hey MRV, please tell us more about the rubber Freddy (sounds like a particularly nasty axe murderer, doesn't he?)!   Love the DL you're wearing. Think I have its drugstore dupe!  Here's my new mani. I saw something like it - a gradient skittle with glitters - sometime ago and bought the NCLA topcoat just for this and now I think it looked better without it - oh, the irony!!!


  Freddy's coming...  Thanks, Anneri! I think I like your mani better without the glitter, too.  





Fuzzy said:


> Glitter-a-peel isn't water soluble, if it gets stuck you have to use remover.  :eyelove:  the DL is so pretty!  hmmm, I think I like it better without the glitter too- it looks very chic!


  Oh, ok. Isadora has also a peelable BC, and it said something about water. I have to check it out. Thanks. Fuzzy!  





Anitacska said:


> All 3 are gorgeous! I've been meaning to try the Uptown and I agree, it would look better over a purple base colour.   Love The Knight! I've just received mine in the post! :cheer:    I agree, it looks better without the flakies.  Yes, please MRV tell us about the Rubber Freddy (hahaha, yes, it does sound like a mass murderer :lol: )! It took me forever to remove Lucent Ametrine even with the Revolution base coat under it. I think it was a particularly dense glitter, usually I don't have that much trouble with removing glitter.  I have finally, finally received my December Llarowe preorder together with the order from 2 weeks ago (which included The Knight). I have taken pictures and will post them later together with my current mani (Different Dimension Just Keep Swimming with the new Maybelline graffiti polish on the accent finger).


  Thanks, Anitacska! Looks like we've been receiving the same orders from Llarowe this week. I got three packages from them one day, and they really were not even shipped the same day!


----------



## MRV (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay, here's the rubber Freddy. I just cut small cotton pads in half, put some remover on them, and wrap them around fingers. Then a thimblette goes on top. Some soaking. And voila!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (This is a reconstruction. No actual removing is happening.  )


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2014)

Right, finally I can use the computer. Here are the polishes that came today from Llarowe:













  And my mani:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> (This is a reconstruction. No actual removing is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did something similar with rubber bands instead of thimbles. Only trouble was my circulation was getting a bit cut off by the end, lol.


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 19, 2014)

I finally got Sparkling Garbage!!! It was marked down at Sally and I got my hands on it! Woop! I also bought another Orly called Aqua Pixel which is from the FX line.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 19, 2014)

Got an e-mail from Enchanted Polish, there will be a PRE-ORDER for December 2013 and January 2014 next Sunday and it will last for an hour, so I'm hoping the quantities won't be too limited. I need to see the shades first though, I'm not buying more EP just because it's EP, I want interesting shades! (Oh who am I kidding, lol?!)


----------



## MRV (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Got an e-mail from Enchanted Polish, there will be a PRE-ORDER for December 2013 and January 2014 next Sunday and it will last for an hour, so I'm hoping the quantities won't be too limited. I need to see the shades first though, I'm not buying more EP just because it's EP, I want interesting shades! (Oh who am I kidding, lol?!)


  The pre-order is a welcomed change. And the fact that it's after my payday! Hope there's something good.
  New mani. The colour is so totally wrong. It's a VERY intense green teal, nothing blue in it. Nails Inc Warwick Way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and FF A Frosty Shake.





  This is closer to the real colour:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Great haul, and love the mani.* That In the Dark Place looks so lovely in the bottle.* I hope it's good on nails, too.
> 
> ...


  My camera is really rubbish at picking up the correct colour.  But your mani is very nice either way.

  Yes, In A Dark Place is really pretty, hope the duochrome comes through nicely. 

  ILNP has posted a couple of pictures of their new multichromes, they both look gorgeous! Can't wait for the launch.

  My Norway Nails order arrived today, but ARGH! I am so mad at myself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I once again managed to buy polish I already have, and this time 3 of them! Just how stupid is that??? So if anyone would like Lilypad Lacquer Oceanic and Clover All Over and Femme Fatale Starfall, PM me, I'll let you know the prices. They're gonna be pretty reasonable since I got them all half price (but Norway Nails is usually more expensive than others). 

  Anyway, here's my haul:




  The ones I'm selling are in the bottom row.

  And finally, here's my mani, just a simple one today, CbL Rizzo. It's such a pretty colour and the holo is gorgeous (luckily it's been sunny here), but it doesn't half show up all imperfections (and I do have loads as my nails got a bit damaged when I peeled my Orly Sparkling Garbage mani off last week).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2014)

Here are the two new ILNP ultra chromes. I believe there's a third one coming too. Also she said pastel holos.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 20, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> I was able to order the Colors by Llarowe Valentine's set tonight. Glad that's finally over. Here's the mani I removed. Picture Polish Warning with Emily de Molly Bellissima on the tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  beautiful! need to post on IG lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 20, 2014)

Over the last couple of weeks I haven't been on here much, busy with school and work. ive been added to lots of facebook groups but I must say, there is tons of drama!!!  this place is much friendlier and I will make more of an effort to post here again. I joined a group where people sell their polishes and its worse than ebay! I did manage to get a bunch of enchanteds last week...August 2013, Tenderheart, Life in Plastic, its Fantastic, Love the way you lilac, april 2013, Awesomeness, and Ocean Potion. wayyyyyyy to much money whoa! but now I only have 2 on my list ( May 2013, and Shrimp Cocktail).  I missed the Takko restocks, but I wasn't that worried. I wasnt planning to get anything from the CBL restock, but after all that drama happened, I ended up getting Rizzo, precious Metal and Pink Twinkle. Leah Ann said that Thriller will be back in her spring collection, which makes me happy suz I passed it up before,  but now I really want it lol .  I still wnt the holiday colors from ILNP, but I am broke as funk now. I want the dior colors too, but so far they haven't got great reviews..... I did complete my gwen Stefani collection tho =) oh ya, I had also got Enchanteds Once upon a cloud on ebay, but I ended up swapping it for tenderheart. I put Queen of the Castle over a grey revelon polish and it looked almnost the same as OUAC, but even better so I had no problem swapping it away!  I cant remember anything else......lol but I promise to regularly post here again im over all the drama that exists on fb ( and in the mac threads here lol ).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> MUST get these 2!! they are gorgeous =)
> *ive been wanting oceanic! don't know if you could send them to me tho in California....*
> 
> I cant wait to see the colors, I will get them both if they are pretty  and different from the ones I have already. too many of her colors look the same
> ...


  I can send it, but I can't guarantee safe delivery. I will try my best (I know some tricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). It would cost around £4 to send to the US, plus £7 for the polish. Let me know.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I can send it, but I can't guarantee safe delivery. I will try my best (I know some tricks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let me look at how much damage ive done already before I say yes ....I get paid tomorrow.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 20, 2014)

http://workplaypolish.com/2014/01/20/sneak-peek-i-love-nail-polish-ilnp-spring-collection-2014/

  She has a sneak peak at the new ILNP colors!!!
  I like those bottle shots better =/


----------



## wearecloudy (Jan 20, 2014)

Orly's Sparkling Garbage over OPI's Maliblue. I love it! My nails are too short right now though. I want these suckers to grow!


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh that INLP Sirene shade is right up my alley. Love me a teal polish, love me a dueochrome and this is better than both combined!


----------



## Honi (Jan 20, 2014)

I just got my new nailpolish storage up on the wall a few days ago, ill see if i can snap some pictures for you later! I loooove it  Here's a slightly bad quality one though.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 21, 2014)

Those ilnp polishes will be mine! I need to set a limit though but definitely all the ultrachromes, but i have a feeling a few pastels might sneak in too!


----------



## MRV (Jan 21, 2014)

Honi said:


> I just got my new nailpolish storage up on the wall a few days ago, ill see if i can snap some pictures for you later! I loooove it  Here's a slightly bad quality one though.


  That's a great wall! I would love to be able to see my polishes, but that's just impossible. Not until I get more rooms!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! *Oh no, how did you manage to do that? You have a list and all.* The holo looks lovely. I did not get this one, because I think EdM Head over Heals might be similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know, right! The Lilypads I ordered from Llarowe around the same time and forgot that I had, since they were still on my Llarowe wishlist which I need to update it asap! The FF, I have no idea. Brain freeze I guess.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 21, 2014)

I placed on order with zoya when they were having the "3free pay for shipping" deal on the 8th and I still haven't received my order. I checked tracking and it won't be her till Saturday.  Has anybody else ordered directly from Zoya and do they usually take this long to ship. When I do receive my order it will have been two weeks since I placed the order.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello ladies! Long time no see! I have been away for work/travel, and have a lot of catching up to do in this thread.

  I recieved a gel kit for Christmas!! I tried the Red (red carpet) on my travels on the way home. It lasted about a week, which for me is pretty good. I also think I didn't apply it quite right on the tips, so will try again. Right now I am putting on ORLY bare rose, but my next mani will be ASP gel polish in blue crush.

  I managed to buy some used polish through the Nail Polish Ontario group. I own my first lynderella polish!! (Pistachio). I also bought 3 kbshimmers and an all that glitters (All new brands to me). No pictures quite yet, sorry,

  Here are a couple of older pictures from December, I was calling this my andres mint manicure:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 22, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Hello ladies! Long time no see! I have been away for work/travel, and have a lot of catching up to do in this thread.
> 
> I recieved a gel kit for Christmas!! I tried the Red (red carpet) on my travels on the way home. It lasted about a week, which for me is pretty good. I also think I didn't apply it quite right on the tips, so will try again. Right now I am putting on ORLY bare rose, but my next mani will be ASP gel polish in blue crush.
> 
> ...







  have fun catching up with my ice storm saga LOL


  Been sick the past several days, I guess it gave my nails a break because I couldn't keep my head up long enough to paint them!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> That's a pretty blue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, poor you! Hope you feel better soon.

  My current mani, ILNP Nostalgia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please excuse the small chip on my pointer finger, I went to an aqua aerobics class this morning and it didn't do much good for my nails. I've just redone 4 nails and put EP Djinn in a Bottle on top. Will take pictures of this new combo tomorrow if there's sun.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome back! Lovely mani!
> 
> 
> Oh no, poor you! Hope you feel better soon.
> ...


I read that she is releasing nostalgia HOLO version in spring!! I don't need both but I do want one .....don't know which one I will get tho.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 22, 2014)

I just made DEAN! whoohoo! I was actually tring to do this in a year, but that didn't happen lol.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 23, 2014)

Wohoo! Congrats Naughty!  Anitacska I love the ILNP mani! I guess I've finally to look into them. Where do we European girls order it from?  Here's another Doctor Who themed polish: Nail Pattern Boldness Slow Invasion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It has chipped by now and I should remove it and do another mani, but I'm lazy today.  I saw a few days ago that we'll get the Essie Encrusted Treasures finally, just when I went and got the ones I wanted via Ebay from the US. Annoying. Just annoying. Also I'm kinda worried because I ordered them at the beginning of January and they haven't turned up yet?!?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> Very pretty! I love mint nails =)
> 
> 
> I read that she is releasing nostalgia HOLO version in spring!! I don't need both but I do want one .....don't know which one I will get tho.


  Oh really? I would say get the non-holo version. The multichrome is absolutely amazing. The holo dulls the multichrome a bit. This is what it looks like with EP Djinn on top: 



















  I guess it kinda looks like EP I'm The Walrus, no? I have to admit I haven't worn that one yet, but from memory it looks similar. I think the multichrome is just amazing without holo on top in Nostalgia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely think everyone needs it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I saw a few days ago that we'll get the Essie Encrusted Treasures finally, just when I went and got the ones I wanted via Ebay from the US. Annoying. Just annoying. Also I'm kinda worried because I ordered them at the beginning of January and they haven't turned up yet?!?


  You order ILNP directly from their website. She is really good about customs and marks the forms accordingly. Iykwim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think 2 weeks is quite average for things to arrive from the US, hope your Essie polishes turn up soon.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 23, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome back! Lovely mani!   Oh no, poor you! Hope you feel better soon.  My current mani, ILNP Nostalgia.   Please excuse the small chip on my pointer finger, I went to an aqua aerobics class this morning and it didn't do much good for my nails. I've just redone 4 nails and put EP Djinn in a Bottle on top. Will take pictures of this new combo tomorrow if there's sun.


 So pretty! I need to break out nostalgia soon, Ive been pretty lazy to do my nails lately


----------



## MRV (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been catching up on Mac, and I'm behind yet again. So much stuff coming. Luckily I already have the to-be-repromoted-to-perms!


Anitacska said:


> Oh really?* I would say get the non-holo version.* The multichrome is absolutely amazing. The holo dulls the multichrome a bit. This is what it looks like with EP Djinn on top:
> 
> I guess it kinda looks like EP I'm The Walrus, no? I have to admit I haven't worn that one yet, but from memory it looks similar. I think the multichrome is just amazing without holo on top in Nostalgia.
> 
> ...


  I agree with Anitacska. The non-holo is better. When ILNP and KBS put out their multichromes and their holo versions, I remeber reading that KBS multi-holos compared to KBS multichromes are stronger than ILNP multi-holos compared to ILNP multichromes. I think Dance Legend is also bringing out holo versions of their multichromes.


  A few manis. Once again difficult to photograph. First Nails Inc Colville Mews (kind of mushroom beige) and FF Lunar Halo (seems flat here, better irl)





  EdM Split Personality (you can't really see the pink shimmer)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> I've been catching up on Mac, and I'm behind yet again. So much stuff coming. Luckily I already have the to-be-repromoted-to-perms!
> 
> Nice to see you! Lovely winter mint with accents!
> 
> ...


  Split Personality is so pretty and so much more complex than the pictures show. I couldn't get mine to show the real colour either. It was oe of the first 2 EdM polishes I've bought and the first one I've used. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still wearing Nostalgia with the holo on top, but I'll be changing my mani tonight, the next one is Lilypad Lacquers Splash.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2014)

Just noticed, in case anyone's interested, that some of the polishes from the October, November and December A Box Indied are available separately on Llarowe.


----------



## mintymilky (Jan 24, 2014)

*Bcteagirl*, *Anneri*, *MRV*: great manis! 






  p2 - open your heart
  Lacura - some white polish (doesn't really have a name)
  p2 - glamorous finish nail pearls


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *Bcteagirl*, *Anneri*, *MRV*: great manis!
> 
> p2 - open your heart Lacura - some white polish (doesn't really have a name) p2 - glamorous finish nail pearls


  That's a really cute mani.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> Over the last couple of weeks I haven't been on here much, busy with school and work. ive been added to lots of facebook groups but I must say, there is tons of drama!!!  this place is much friendlier and I will make more of an effort to post here again. I joined a group where people sell their polishes and its worse than ebay! I did manage to get a bunch of enchanteds last week...August 2013, Tenderheart, Life in Plastic, its Fantastic, Love the way you lilac, april 2013, Awesomeness, and Ocean Potion. wayyyyyyy to much money whoa! but now I only have 2 on my list ( May 2013, and Shrimp Cocktail).  I missed the Takko restocks, but I wasn't that worried. I wasnt planning to get anything from the CBL restock, but after all that drama happened, I ended up getting Rizzo, precious Metal and Pink Twinkle. Leah Ann said that Thriller will be back in her spring collection, which makes me happy suz I passed it up before,  but now I really want it lol .  I still wnt the holiday colors from ILNP, but I am broke as funk now. I want the dior colors too, but so far they haven't got great reviews..... I did complete my gwen Stefani collection tho =) oh ya, I had also got Enchanteds Once upon a cloud on ebay, but I ended up swapping it for tenderheart. I put Queen of the Castle over a grey revelon polish and it looked almnost the same as OUAC, but even better so I had no problem swapping it away!  I cant remember anything else......lol but I promise to regularly post here again im over all the drama that exists on fb ( and in the mac threads here lol ).


  Same here! Been kinda busy lately, more than I expected to be. Thank you for helping me to join the polish groups and to get Enchanted Hot Chocolate! Finally! I'm so excited to get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss it here and will also make the time to not be away so long. I have too many haul pics to post even though I've been slowing down my purchases. I'm budgeting to buy the Feb Box Indied from Llarowe, the football Colors by llarowe polishes, the Enchanted pre-orders, and the ILNP spring collection. That's a lot, but I've been really good lately.

  My spring Diors were delivered. Naughty, Porcelaine and Nymphea are completely different. Nymphea is more green. Porcelaine is more pale sky blue. Pampille looks near white on the nail.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm getting really annoyed now that we still haven't seen any pictures of the new Enchanteds. I keep checking Instagram and the EP website, but nothing. EDIT: Just checked Instagram and December 2013 is up and I'm skipping. It's a light brown / nude polish, not my style I'm afraid. Unless January 2014 is a stunner, I'm not ordering. 

  I've got quite a few polishes on my wishlist, but have been good. I ordered from the LLarowe restock (Nail Pattern Boldness and Girly BIts), but only 4 things, and other than that I haven't bought any polish all week, so I've been good. I keep thinking about how much I spend on make up and nail polish last year and that seems to do the trick. 

  Here's my mani, Lilypad Lacquer Splash. It's got a lovely gold sheen and subtle holo, very pretty.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I'm getting really annoyed now that we still haven't seen any pictures of the new Enchanteds. I keep checking Instagram and the EP website, but nothing. EDIT: Just checked Instagram and December 2013 is up and I'm skipping. It's a light brown / nude polish, not my style I'm afraid. Unless January 2014 is a stunner, I'm not ordering.
> 
> I've got quite a few polishes on my wishlist, but have been good. I ordered from the LLarowe restock (Nail Pattern Boldness and Girly BIts), but only 4 things, and other than that I haven't bought any polish all week, so I've been good. I keep thinking about how much I spend on make up and nail polish last year and that seems to do the trick.
> 
> Here's my mani, Lilypad Lacquer Splash. It's got a lovely gold sheen and subtle holo, very pretty.


  That's a pretty color.

  I know what you mean about the mind tricks. Every time I get the urge to splurge, I remind myself of the other things I want to do with the money. "If I buy this now, I can't do that later. So do I really want it right now?" It helps because I want to do more than buy polish and makeup all year.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2014)

Happy Hands Polish is closing shop. This is one of the brands I haven't purchased yet, but was planning to at some point.

  http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=073ecaccb299d024f55463469&id=9459b5e161


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Happy Hands Polish is closing shop. This is one of the brands I haven't purchased yet, but was planning to at some point.
> 
> http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=073ecaccb299d024f55463469&id=9459b5e161


  I don't own anything from them, don't even think I've heard of this brand before. Oh well. 

  Still waiting for the picture of January 2014. Come on Enchanted!


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I don't own anything from them, don't even think I've heard of this brand before. Oh well.
> 
> Still waiting for the picture of January 2014. Come on Enchanted!


  January shows up as a Mystery polish on the website, so there may not be a picture for it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I'm getting really annoyed now that we still haven't seen any pictures of the new Enchanteds. I keep checking Instagram and the EP website, but nothing. EDIT: Just checked Instagram and December 2013 is up and I'm skipping. It's a light brown / nude polish, not my style I'm afraid. Unless January 2014 is a stunner, I'm not ordering.
> 
> I've got quite a few polishes on my wishlist, but have been good. I ordered from the LLarowe restock (Nail Pattern Boldness and Girly BIts), but only 4 things, and other than that I haven't bought any polish all week, so I've been good. I keep thinking about how much I spend on make up and nail polish last year and that seems to do the trick.
> 
> Here's my mani, Lilypad Lacquer Splash. It's got a lovely gold sheen and subtle holo, very pretty.


  Pretty!

  I had a few Hare Polishes come this week: Holiday Hoopla, Swanky Soiree & Free-Spirit of the Season. And I got a nice new hat in the mail too, but I'm most excited about my new vacuum! LOL

  They're replacing my door jam thingy at the bottom of the door on Monday... why, I don't know. I can only imagine how loud removing a chunk of terrazzo is going to be. They're only doing the units that are in the hard-floored elevator area...

  Haven't received a shipping notification for Llarowe(bigcartel) yet, though it sounds like some of the emails aren't getting to people and it might already be on the way anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> so many colours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Serves you right, lol! I never go crazy with the cleaning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Seriously?!? I'm not ordering it then. I'm sorry, but I'm not spending $25 with shipping on a polish I don't even know what it looks like. Maybe she hasn't got an idea yet, but wanted to release something, so she's calling it a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I didn't just have dust bunnies, I had dust capybaras!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> I've been catching up on Mac, and I'm behind yet again. So much stuff coming. Luckily I already have the to-be-repromoted-to-perms!  Nice to see you! Lovely winter mint with accents!   Thanks, Fuzzy! Hope you're feeling better.   The mani looks awsome!   Lovely glitter! I have not really paid attention to their polishes. I think I only have the glitter TC.   I agree with Anitacska. The non-holo is better. When ILNP and KBS put out their multichromes and their holo versions, I remeber reading that KBS multi-holos compared to KBS multichromes are stronger than ILNP multi-holos compared to ILNP multichromes. I think Dance Legend is also bringing out holo versions of their multichromes.   A few manis. Once again difficult to photograph. First Nails Inc Colville Mews (kind of mushroom beige) and FF Lunar Halo (seems flat here, better irl)
> 
> EdM Split Personality (you can't really see the pink shimmer)


  Lovely manis. The goldish one is my fave.  





mintymilky said:


> *Bcteagirl*, *Anneri*, *MRV*: great manis!
> 
> p2 - open your heart Lacura - some white polish (doesn't really have a name) p2 - glamorous finish nail pearls


  Woohoo that's so incredibly cute! Mind if I copy this in the spring?  





Anitacska said:


> I'm getting really annoyed now that we still haven't seen any pictures of the new Enchanteds. I keep checking Instagram and the EP website, but nothing. EDIT: Just checked Instagram and December 2013 is up and I'm skipping. It's a light brown / nude polish, not my style I'm afraid. Unless January 2014 is a stunner, I'm not ordering.   I've got quite a few polishes on my wishlist, but have been good. I ordered from the LLarowe restock (Nail Pattern Boldness and Girly BIts), but only 4 things, and other than that I haven't bought any polish all week, so I've been good. I keep thinking about how much I spend on make up and nail polish last year and that seems to do the trick.   Here's my mani, Lilypad Lacquer Splash. It's got a lovely gold sheen and subtle holo, very pretty.


  That's a nice holo! Which NPDs did you get?  Does anyone know which Web Shop offers Digital Nails np? I didn't find anything but their etsy Shop and they don't ship to Europe.  I read that Harlow will now carry CbL and MeiMei will have a restock on Enchanted when they reopen their shop. Maybe I'll try to get some.  Fuzzy get well soon! And just rest woman, the cleaning can wait! Tsk. (Jk)  Hi CC! :wave:  Here's my latest mani. I used an old discon np from Catrice with a Sephora formula x polish called Bionic (iirc) on top. Love it! Looks like graffiti or paint drops, so cool!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Edit: Meant Digital Nails, not Pahlish. Duh.


----------



## mintymilky (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you, *Anitacska*, *Fuzzy*, and *Anneri*!

*Anneri*, I don't mind at all!  Would love to see your version. I copied this myself from "One nail to rule them all" (she copied it as well from another blog or tumblr).


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautiful manis as always !

  My recent hauls include Dior Porcelaine and Bloom, Chanel Tapage and Charivari, OPI Gwen Stefani the red one and the semi-matte black one. I also purchased Riri Hearts Riri Woo, I love it such a true Hollywood red.


----------



## Honi (Jan 26, 2014)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good white nailpolish? Preferably one that covers in 2 coats and dries down quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2014)

Honi said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good white nailpolish? Preferably one that covers in 2 coats and dries down quickly.


  Believe it or not, I only own one white nail polish, it's Barry M. It's pretty decent, but I haven't used it in a while, so can't remember exactly.


----------



## Honi (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
  Believe it or not, I only own one white nail polish, it's Barry M. It's pretty decent, but I haven't used it in a while, so can't remember exactly.


  I only have one aswell, E.L.F White (It sucks..). I NEED something better  Gonna google the Barry M one and see.

  Oh also, I promised pics of my nail "racks" so here they are


----------



## MRV (Jan 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful manis as always !
> 
> My recent hauls include Dior Porcelaine and Bloom, Chanel Tapage and Charivari, OPI Gwen Stefani the red one and the semi-matte black one. I also purchased Riri Hearts Riri Woo, I love it such a true Hollywood red.








 Salut, Dominique! Nice hauls!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 26, 2014)

Honi said:


> I only have one aswell, E.L.F White (It sucks..). I NEED something better  Gonna google the Barry M one and see.  Oh also, I promised pics of my nail "racks" so here they are


  Love the racks!  I only have the sephora formula x in white (streaky and quite thick) and a Kiko one (thin and needs about three coats for coverage). I heard good things about essie blanc though!


----------



## Honi (Jan 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I only have the sephora formula x in white (streaky and quite thick) and a Kiko one (thin and needs about three coats for coverage). I heard good things about essie blanc though!


  Ive heard good things about both the Essie and OPI one but I was wondering if they were as good as people say, I'd have to order them so it would suck if i was dissapointed  Essie and OPI is so freaking expensive here in Denmark. Twice what I pay for it on ebay so I rather wait a little than pay too much for NP in stores.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, minty! Lovely mani! You have great cremes.
> 
> 
> Do you know when that is coming?
> ...


  Well, I'll be interested to see what January 2014 looks like. I might be kicking myself, but never mind. Tbh, I'm over EP, I think she's got too big for her own good. I don't know....

  Mei Mei said on Facebook that the EP restock was estimated after 7th February.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, minty! Lovely mani! You have great cremes.
> 
> 
> Do you know when that is coming?
> ...


  My back was feeling better this morning and then my Mom drove me to the grocery store... she drove over a curb she didn't see on the passenger side and when the car dropped - oooof! Focuses don't have the suspension for that... and neither do I!

  Cleaning is hard on the nails! I had my hands in to much detergent cleaning for house selling last year and then I changed the bedding and one of my nails got all folded up on the tip- I had to cut it off because it wouldn't go back into place like usual!



  Oh! also, white polish Cult Nails Tempest, so opaque!


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 26, 2014)

Honi said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good white nailpolish? Preferably one that covers in 2 coats and dries down quickly.


  Zoya purity and opi alpine snow are my go to whites.   





Honi said:


> I only have one aswell, E.L.F White (It sucks..). I NEED something better  Gonna google the Barry M one and see.  Oh also, I promised pics of my nail "racks" so here they are


  I am so in love with those racks! I can't wait to move into a larger place so I can do this.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2014)

I ordered both ep's today plus the mini nail file. I have all the months so far that ive been collecting plus a few earlier ones ( from swap groups) , so I wanted to complete 2013 at least. If Jan is nice I will keep buying them , but if I don't like it I dunno if I will keep getting them...ok ya I will if they are pre orders. I kinda like the idea of a "surprise" every month and in the swap groups the monthlies are the ones that are  some of the hardest  to find and have the most inflated prices ( which im totally guilty of buying)!! if I don't like jan I will just give it to my cousin who had her bday last weekend ( I already got her the OPI  Gwen Stefani colors she wanted) and she wants an enchanted so bad, and doesn't have one so I can give it to her or swap it, some girls missed the preorder.  Her sister ordered jan today too, she doesn't have any ep's either. I got my lucky  47th EP , Ocean Potion on Friday!  I wanted to order the Valentines colors from Smitten, but they were launched at the same time as enchanted. And I didn't count on the nail file lol but I need an extra one =)  gonna keep it in my purse for when I paint my nails at work, so I may have orderd the oink one called Be Mine. but I already have  CBL Its shocking, Holo Hussy ( Claudia) said she would compare them for me when she gets her order. I only have one Smitten, What Sorcery is this? its sooo pretty but I haven't worn it yet.  Some majorly fucked up news is, I dropped my new phone and the glass shattered on it, even worse than the one it just replaced! ughhh so sick of smartphones, why do they have to be made of glass?!! lol there goes 200 bucks I coulda spent on some more polish! haha. No I really need to spend money on some other things. Like, some new Tiffanys sunglasses lol. and a new handbag, and a haircut, car wash,and ya some new polishes lol and some more lipsticks! maybe we need to have our own little low buy polish thread lol. I want a whole bunch from ILNP, but I cant get them all. I have all the Enchanted duochromes , and they are my fav. All the duochromes seem the same to me, its like the same polish in a different bottle. I do want Nostalgia still tho, that is not like any of the Ep's. Walrus is gorgous, I got it cuz kimibos swatches, wasn't ever on my radar until then.   I am not doing well again in school all I wanna do is look at nail polish and makeup lol . Fudge!!  I had to skip a box indies feb but I really wanted it. I also skipped the cbl super bowl colors. I liked the green one but I didn't want the other one. Plus leah ann posted a pic before of a neon green holo that's gonna be in the Spring collection.   ILNP said she was  gonna have pre orders on valentines day 2-14-14. the only white I have is Sally Hansen White On, and it covered in two coats for me.  I did a rough estimate of my untried, its about 420. and my used drawers have about the same amount! so I think Im less than 1000, which is good lol .  oh ya I want some elevations too, just a couple hakaela ( purple wine holo) and Arabian sea 2 ( llarowe exclusive).  I really like the new bright green in both OCC and Deborah Lippmann collections. They are on Vampy Varnishes site, I might have to get both of those! the other DL's in the spring line are pretty and I would buy them if I was super rich but I really cant buy so many it sux.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I'll be interested to see what January 2014 looks like. I might be kicking myself, but never mind. Tbh, I'm over EP, I think she's got too big for her own good. I don't know....  Mei Mei said on Facebook that the EP restock was estimated after 7th February.


 Im not gonna worry about this one. I have all the colors except 4 ( the two glitters, Secret Sauce and All love Garden). I do want secret sauce but ill just wait and buy it off someone lol , and olive garden used to be my fav restaurant but im not THAT into that shade of green. I think she is doing better on her restocks, I hope she always does pre order now!


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I'll be interested to see what January 2014 looks like. I might be kicking myself, but never mind. Tbh, I'm over EP, I think she's got too big for her own good. I don't know....
> 
> Mei Mei said on Facebook that the EP restock was estimated after 7th February.
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear about your phone. Hope it's not that expensive to fix it. 47? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like I skipped the Super Bowl colours, too. I just hate these emergency releases, I'm not checking out their FB all the time, especially if I'm asleep. I want those two Elevations, too. The name is actually Haleakala which is funny to me as 'haalea kala' means lukewarm fish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love those spring DLs, too. I'm not sure I can get them all either because the local distributor is closing down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok, new mani with Zoya Dream and Mosheen accents (Mosheen is almost invisible in the pic) and the depressing stubs.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Seriously?!? I'm not ordering it then. I'm sorry, but I'm not spending $25 with shipping on a polish I don't even know what it looks like. Maybe she hasn't got an idea yet, but wanted to release something, so she's calling it a mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't blame you. That's a lot to be risky if you want to know what you're getting beforehand. I think all of the monthly polishes are going to be a surprise if I'm reading the description correctly.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2014)

Honi said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good white nailpolish? Preferably one that covers in 2 coats and dries down quickly.


 
  I have Zoya Purity and Butter London Cotton Buds as my white opaque cremes, but haven't worn them yet to comment on their application. I also have Chanel Eastern Light, but I think it was streaky.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2014)

Honi said:


> I only have one aswell, E.L.F White (It sucks..). I NEED something better  Gonna google the Barry M one and see.
> 
> Oh also, I promised pics of my nail "racks" so here they are








 Fantastic! I wish I could do something like this.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2014)

MRV said:


> Looks like I skipped the Super Bowl colours, too. I just hate these emergency releases, I'm not checking out their FB all the time, especially if I'm asleep. I want those two Elevations, too. The name is actually Haleakala which is funny to me as 'haalea kala' means lukewarm fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty! I had to cut my nails, too. I broke one putting a key on a keychain. I saw the new spring Lippmanns. Very pretty. I may pick up a few, but not anytime soon. The ILNP restock is going to be in February.


----------



## CartoonChic (Jan 27, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> I really like the new bright green in both OCC and Deborah Lippmann collections. They are on Vampy Varnishes site, I might have to get both of those! the other DL's in the spring line are pretty and I would buy them if I was super rich but I really cant buy so many it sux.








 Sorry to hear about your troubles. I'm sure things are going to get better. I so agree with you about the duochromes/multichromes. Too many of them are basically the same. I wish there would be more variety with the shifts.


----------



## mintymilky (Jan 27, 2014)

*MRV*, pretty mani! Zoya Dream looks so beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2014)

Honi, I also love the racks, but what I love the most is the cake stand with the perfume bottles, so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MRV, lovely mani!

  CC, yes, I saw that this year is going to be the year of mysteries. It may be the year of me not buying any EP then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's my mani, KBShimmer Vicious Circles. It's not as nice as I thought it would be, it looked prettier in the bottle.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Honi said:


> I only have one aswell, E.L.F White (It sucks..). I NEED something better  Gonna google the Barry M one and see.
> 
> Oh also, I promised pics of my nail "racks" so here they are


BEAUTIFUL Honi !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jan 27, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, minty! Lovely mani! You have great cremes.
> 
> 
> Do you know when that is coming?
> ...


Salut !

  Thank you !


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 27, 2014)

Honi said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good white nailpolish? Preferably one that covers in 2 coats and dries down quickly.


Scorch by Illamasqua, or My Boyfriends scales walls by OPI. MBSW is a very slightly off white while Scorch is true white.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 27, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Beautiful manis as always !
> 
> My recent hauls include Dior Porcelaine and Bloom, Chanel Tapage and Charivari, OPI Gwen Stefani the red one and the semi-matte black one. I also purchased Riri Hearts Riri Woo, I love it such a true Hollywood red.


  Those are some good ones! I got both the red gwen Stefani and riri woo , gonna use them soon for my valentines day manis =)


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 28, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a pretty color.
> 
> I know what you mean about the mind tricks. Every time I get the urge to splurge, I remind myself of the other things I want to do with the money. "If I buy this now, I can't do that later. So do I really want it right now?" It helps because I want to do more than buy polish and makeup all year.


  I want to do more then buy makup and polish all year too but im a beauty addict lol
  and if I do save money it will just be spent on other things, no vacations for me =(


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2014)

I've been very busy lately, but I still managed to redo my nails. Here's my mani, 2True (chepo UK brand) Naomi. It's a texture polish, surprisingly nice, considering how little it cost. It's a bit  more purple than my picture shows, but definitely a cool purple, not a pinky one. 





  I've been bad, ordered 3 polishes form Rainbow Connection yesterday. But actually, I was pretty good really, because before I would've ordered 6-7 in a go, but I managed to leave a few. I think I've bought around 20 this month which isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've been very busy lately, but I still managed to redo my nails. Here's my mani, 2True (chepo UK brand) Naomi. It's a texture polish, surprisingly nice, considering how little it cost. It's a bit  more purple than my picture shows, but definitely a cool purple, not a pinky one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty!! I lost track but Its been a few days since I bought anything lol. im kinda itching to order something!!!  must wait for more restocks =)
  which rainbow polishes did u order??


----------



## MRV (Jan 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've been very busy lately, but I still managed to redo my nails. Here's my mani, 2True (chepo UK brand) Naomi. It's a texture polish, surprisingly nice, considering how little it cost. It's a bit  more purple than my picture shows, but definitely a cool purple, not a pinky one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It looks nice for a chepo brand. That's a nice little haul. That's how I started, too, but it's not easy to go back into that amount.


  I have not remembered to tell you that a SA told me earlier this year that Dior is going to renew their NP line. I guess it just means they will change their perms? (No wonder they had so many Dior NPs for sale after Christmas). I did order Dior Nuit yesterday (got 15% off) before it's gone. And of the new ones I will get at least Perlé. What collection Pampille belongs to? It's not with the other Trianon products?

  New mani: Wing Dust After the Storm (green teal irl). It has a jelly holograpic base - so much going on!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, CC! Looking forward to them.
> 
> 
> Thanks, minty!
> ...


  This is really pretty! 

  The PolishAholic has posted pictures of all the new spring ILNPs. I think I will just stick with 2, Undenied and Sirene. In two minds about getting the holo version of Nostalgia, don't know if the duochrome will be stronger with the holo inside it rather than on the top, like I did it with EP Djinn. The pastels and other holos are nice, but I have so many holos now, I'm looking for something more unique. 




  http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/01/I-Love-Nail-Polish-ILNP-Spring-2014-Swatches-Review.html


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2014)

Bit more NP porn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Picture Polish posted a sneak peak on Instagram:





  So very pretty!


----------



## LastContrast (Jan 30, 2014)

picture polish is def my next haul! I have a few I want from there. Alas, my credit card bill (no nail polish though) from this month is ghastly so it will be maybe 2 months away...


----------



## MRV (Jan 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> No, not Rainbow Polishes, but polishes from Rainbow Connection (UK based webshop).   I got Glam Polish Would You Believe?, Liquid Sky Lacquer Love Is In The Air and B Squared Lacquer #Instafamily. Hopefully they'll get here tomorrow.    This is really pretty!   The PolishAholic has posted pictures of all the new spring ILNPs. I think I will just stick with 2, Undenied and Sirene. In two minds about getting the holo version of Nostalgia, don't know if the duochrome will be stronger with the holo inside it rather than on the top, like I did it with EP Djinn. The pastels and other holos are nice, but I have so many holos now, I'm looking for something more unique.
> 
> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/01/I-Love-Nail-Polish-ILNP-Spring-2014-Swatches-Review.html


  Thanks, Anitacska! Oh, good to see swatches. I might go for the chromes and 2-3 holos. I'm so holoed already! I just read from Llarowe that 2013 was the year of holo (2012 was glitter). Yeah, I think so...   





Anitacska said:


> Bit more NP porn.   Picture Polish posted a sneak peak on Instagram:
> 
> So very pretty!


  Drools! Def getting this one. They also have new collaborations, but I think I like only the green one  (which is good!).


----------



## Naughtyp (Jan 30, 2014)

More ilnp pics!!! http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/


----------



## MRV (Jan 31, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/


  Now you're making me want all of them!


  Here's Cadillaquer Masterpiece:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> Now you're making me want all of them!
> 
> 
> Here's Cadillaquer Masterpiece:


  Ooh, this is an interesting polish!

  Here's my mani. I'm wearing 5 of the Color Club original Halo Hues. 





  Also, my Rainbow Connection order has arrived. Pretties!


----------



## Honi (Feb 1, 2014)

Some bottlepics + swatches for you ladies from Essie Encrusted Treasure. I freaking LOVE that blue shade, it switches into a purple slightly and its so beautiful. Belugaria is a disaster though.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 1, 2014)

Can't recall who suggested the glass file to me but thank you so much, it really has made a difference.


----------



## Lalalish (Feb 1, 2014)

Some bottlepics + swatches for you ladies from Essie Encrusted Treasure. I freaking LOVE that blue shade, it switches into a purple slightly and its so beautiful. Belugaria is a disaster though. [/quote]I just bought these! The only 2 I saw The Belugaria looks like a disaster! It reminds me of lava or an oil spill.


----------



## Honi (Feb 1, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> The Belugaria looks like a disaster! It reminds me of lava or an oil spill.


 
  Belugaria is a disaster, the blue is so awesome and Belugaria is so terrible. Theyve manage to get the best and worst in this collection


----------



## Anneri (Feb 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> New mani: Wing Dust After the Storm (green teal irl). It has a jelly holograpic base - so much going on!


  Oh this is so lovely. I seriously have to haul some WingDusts soon!  





Anitacska said:


> Bit more NP porn.   Picture Polish posted a sneak peak on Instagram:
> 
> So very pretty!


  I saw that and was nearly drooling!  





Naughtyp said:


> More ilnp pics!!! http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/


  Oh that's a great blog! And so so many great pics!  





MRV said:


> Here's Cadillaquer Masterpiece:


  Another one I really like!  





Anitacska said:


> Here's my mani. I'm wearing 5 of the Color Club original Halo Hues.
> 
> Also, my Rainbow Connection order has arrived. Pretties!


  Oh, I like! A holo skittle mani! I have three of them and haven't used them yet...  





Honi said:


> Some bottlepics + swatches for you ladies from Essie Encrusted Treasure. I freaking LOVE that blue shade, it switches into a purple slightly and its so beautiful. Belugaria is a disaster though.


  My Essies from this collection haven't arrived yet. I bought them at Jan 8th. So annoying. They're shipped from the US, but it's taking ages!  I wasn't online that much this week, because I just had a bout of gastritis - so annoying! My quick and easy mani: one of the drugstore polishes I got in Vienna. It's a nice turqoise sand polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh this is so lovely. I seriously have to haul some WingDusts soon! I saw that and was nearly drooling! Oh that's a great blog! And so so many great pics! Another one I really like! Oh, I like! A holo skittle mani! I have three of them and haven't used them yet... My Essies from this collection haven't arrived yet. I bought them at Jan 8th. So annoying. They're shipped from the US, but it's taking ages!  I wasn't online that much this week, because I just had a bout of gastritis - so annoying! My quick and easy mani: one of the drugstore polishes I got in Vienna. It's a nice turqoise sand polish.


  Sorry to hear you've not been well.   Nice mani. I have something similar from 17.   The holo skittle mani was a good way of getting through 5 of my untrieds in one go.


----------



## MRV (Feb 3, 2014)

Honi said:


> Some bottlepics + swatches for you ladies from Essie Encrusted Treasure. I freaking LOVE that blue shade, it switches into a purple slightly and its so beautiful. Belugaria is a disaster though.
> 
> I have them all, but have used only two so far. Belugaria yet to be discovered!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anneri! Yes, you need some WDs! Lovely mani, it's a nice shade. Hope you're feeling better.


  I finally got my first Helmers this weekend. I got two - one for some MU and the other one for NPs (all of my untrieds fit in, but where do I put the used ones? I need a third one!) I assembled the NP one yesterday. Can't believe in how many parts it came!

  This is P&J #037 Hyacinth (an iridescent TC) over Essie Butler Please


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2014)

My mani, Butter London Rosie Lee. Nice glitter, but nothing special. Chipped quickly too.





  I had a look at the Indigo Bananas Etsy shop last night, and now I have a long list of polishes I want. 11 to be precise. Oh dear. Plus 8 bottles of Polish Me Silly multichromes. I have decided to reward myself at the weekend if I make it through the whole week without buying nail polish. I really want those IB and PMS polishes. Must be strong.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2014)

Glitter Gal - Red Night Sky  I finally painted my nails again!   This year just has not been going well at all hboy: ... But I did get my CbLs today


----------



## goldielockss (Feb 3, 2014)

i just have discovered the ciate brand. i LOVE this brand. does anyone know where i can get a lot of their colors? my beauty supply store only has a few.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 3, 2014)

goldielockss said:


> i just have discovered the ciate brand. i LOVE this brand. does anyone know where i can get a lot of their colors? my beauty supply store only has a few.


​ check marshalls, they have them for cheap. otherwise Sephora or Nordstroms


----------



## Anneri (Feb 4, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Yes, you need some WDs! Lovely mani, it's a nice shade. Hope you're feeling better.   I finally got my first Helmers this weekend. I got two - one for some MU and the other one for NPs (all of my untrieds fit in, but where do I put the used ones? I need a third one!) I assembled the NP one yesterday. Can't believe in how many parts it came!


  Nah, not really, but thanks for asking. The new year started like crap. I'm doing the rounds at various doctors and our family doggie has very likely to be put to sleep.   Any recs for special WDs?  I got the tall Alex sometime ago and was really happy that hubby assembled it happily and claimed that it was reminiscent of playing with Legos! Lol 





Anitacska said:


> My mani, Butter London Rosie Lee. Nice glitter, but nothing special. Chipped quickly too.
> 
> I had a look at the Indigo Bananas Etsy shop last night, and now I have a long list of polishes I want. 11 to be precise. Oh dear. Plus 8 bottles of Polish Me Silly multichromes. I have decided to reward myself at the weekend if I make it through the whole week without buying nail polish. I really want those IB and PMS polishes. Must be strong.


  I swapped Rosie Lee away because of exactly those reasons. Come to think of it there are very little of their polishes I truly love. What IBs caught your eye? Could you eliminate any dupes perhaps? They also sell mini bottles of some of their polishes!  I'm not sure if I want some of the PMS polishes yet. (Hah, just recognized what that acronym means! Not sure if they wanted that when they chose the new name!  





Fuzzy said:


> Glitter Gal - Red Night Sky  I finally painted my nails again!   This year just has not been going well at all hboy: ... But I did get my CbLs today


  No, not at all! Which CBLs are your faves?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> No, not at all! Which CBLs are your faves?








 sorry about your doggie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I haven't tried any of my CbLs yet- I only have the 5 in the photo that came yesterday and 2 more I received in January. I will recommend Steel Town Girl by WingDust though!


----------



## MRV (Feb 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My mani, Butter London Rosie Lee. Nice glitter, but nothing special. Chipped quickly too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear that. I had a lousy January, too. After a disapponting December. But now I think things might be looking better. Poor dog. We had to suddenly do the same almost 20 years ago. But I still have his photo on my iPhone!

  I'm not really familiar with WD. I think I only have 3 from them. I can also recommend Steel Town Girl, and I liked After the Storm, too. Sleepless Summer Nights is the third one, but I have not worn it yet.

  I assembled the second one last night (so happy to put some of my MU in it, but it's already almost full, too). I counted that there were 36 'bigger' parts and then some screws etc. I was just happy that I'm not their regular customer. Although I don't mind assembling, because I'm a handyman!


----------



## MRV (Feb 5, 2014)

KBS Teal Another Tail. Great formula, and colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> KBS Teal Another Tail. Great formula, and colour!


  This is a lovely polish. Another one for my must try soon list!

  Here's my last two manis. Excuse the tipwear in the first picture, that was day 2 after aqua aerobics. 




  Crowstoes Electra




  Revlon Satellite

  I'm getting a bit bored of plain polish and glitter is just such a pain to remove, I'm thinking about trying my hand at stamping. Can anyone recoomend good stamping kits? Are the Konad ones any good? Thanks.


----------



## LastContrast (Feb 6, 2014)

Ohh fudge Anitascka, I live with the toddler boys/teenage girl combination and it's a lot of work at the best of times. I hope your husband is being supportive.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That's a pretty mani! I only have holos from Glitter Gal. Sorry to hear you're not having a good time.
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry about your dog and also that you've not been well.
> ...


  Love the first one! I've only one CT and that chipped rather badly after just one day which made me a bit leery and I didn't get any others though I like their colours.
  You picked some lovely polishes from IB!

  I hope you get some me-time during these stressful times. I remember how I was at 12/13 - horror!!!

  I can't help with any stamping recs. I bought an Essence set last year and I don't know if it's just rubbish or if my skills suck, but I can't get it to work properly. I started dabbling in nailart myself and only have one rec: try it on old and chipped manis first! But it's a funny coincidence that you mentioned that you were bored with simple cremes - I had the same feeling this morning going through my stash and thought that I have holos in all the colours I want and the glitters start to look a bit samey too - I'm waiting for the next big thing!

  Emily de Molly On Edge.




  I started to play with it later:

  With nail foil in silver (totally easy to do)




  And here I tried some things with striping tape. I like the black accents best.





  And here's a watercolour type mani with China Glaze Fancy Pants and Color Club Beyond. Very easy a came off quite well. My right hand looked better though, but I can't take pics with my left!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Love the first one! I've only one CT and that chipped rather badly after just one day which made me a bit leery and I didn't get any others though I like their colours.
> You picked some lovely polishes from IB!
> 
> I hope you get some me-time during these stressful times. I remember how I was at 12/13 - horror!!!
> ...


  Love all your nail art! And thanks for the sympathy. 

  I've ordered a Konad starter set and an extra 3 plates. I'm excited now. The starter pack comes with 2 plates and 3 polishes as well. I've heard that the Color Club holos are very good for stamping too, can't wait to jazz up my mani with them! Hope I won't be too rubbish at it, lol. 

  On another note, have you seen the new Picture Polish LE polishes? They are all so pretty! I've posted the picture of Aurora earlier, here's the other 4:

















  They do remind me of the Ozotic polishes with multichrome and holo. Not sure if that's actually holo or just glitter though.

  EDIT: Apparently these are holo shards!


----------



## lyseD (Feb 6, 2014)

I saw the OPI Brazil in store today and I was disappointed in the orange shades -- none of them looked good with my skin tone.

  Any suggestions for a nice orange for Spring.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 6, 2014)

What about the new one from the essie resort collection?


----------



## MRV (Feb 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Eh, it's hard to be nice and supportive when you get shouted at by children, he gets his fair share as well, but I guess I'm with them more, so it stresses me out more.
> 
> 
> Love all your nail art! And thanks for the sympathy.
> ...


  Love these as well. They are not out yet, are they?


  Here's Elevation Wuji Mountain and CrowsToes Dragon in Drag. The pic is taken in natural light to show the glitter colour, but it does not show how cheerfully bright they are. I'm sooo tired, I think I will just look at them.


----------



## lyseD (Feb 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


> What about the new one from the essie resort collection?


Thanks Anneri, I hadn't seen this collection. Resort Fling looks good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2014)

I sure hope things start going better for everybody.

  Everyone's manis look great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bought the new Nail Pattern Boldness topcoat from Llarowe yesterday, look forward to trying that out.

  I finally have a new microwave after my old one shot electrical smoke out of itself last weekend. scary lol (it was my mom's old micro so it had about 8 years on it.) 

  I got myself a little frozen red velvet cheesecake at the store today because I deserve cheesecake- it was on sale and it had reward points too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've mentioned my building's crazy elevator before, well it's finally getting parts replaced next week! 

  now I just hope I can get my hair dyed next week... it's starting to look weird lol Don't want strange looking hair on my birthday.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Eh, it's hard to be nice and supportive when you get shouted at by children, he gets his fair share as well, but I guess I'm with them more, so it stresses me out more.   Love all your nail art! And thanks for the sympathy.   I've ordered a Konad starter set and an extra 3 plates. I'm excited now. The starter pack comes with 2 plates and 3 polishes as well. I've heard that the Color Club holos are very good for stamping too, can't wait to jazz up my mani with them! Hope I won't be too rubbish at it, lol.   On another note, have you seen the new Picture Polish LE polishes? They are all so pretty! I've posted the picture of Aurora earlier, here's the other 4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dammit I almost convinced myself that these were dupes to tg he so Beatle collection and was gonna skip. Not sure I can now


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> :grouphug: I sure hope things start going better for everybody.  Everyone's manis look great    I bought the new Nail Pattern Boldness topcoat from Llarowe yesterday, look forward to trying that out.  I finally have a new microwave after my old one shot electrical smoke out of itself last weekend. scary lol (it was my mom's old micro so it had about 8 years on it.)   I got myself a little frozen red velvet cheesecake at the store today because I deserve cheesecake- it was on sale and it had reward points too :yum:    I've mentioned my building's crazy elevator before, well it's finally getting parts replaced next week!   now I just hope I can get my hair dyed next week... it's starting to look weird lol Don't want strange looking hair on my birthday.


red velvet cheescake?!?! Omg drooling!!! I've only had the cheesecake factory one  u still have ur hair darker? Gonna go in for my consult soon, don't know if I will have the guts to chop ot even tho I need to lol. Glad ur elevator will be fixed soon lol


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 7, 2014)

I got a couple llarowe polishes yesterday (Orchids and the sea hawk green)and the new picture polish Hussy.  Go nna try and get some elevation polishes tonight and waiting for the ilnp preorders! J want all the spring holos. Maybe some of the ultra chromes but idk yet.  Still waiting on my enchanted I hit a shipping notice a few days ago, no updates Tho. Got a few lipglass this week , one from Norway nails angels kiss and two from llarowe ( vixens wear violet and I'm.feeling peachy).  That's been about all. Oh ya I got Enchanted Shrimp Cocktail too lol I forgot. Me imei  already oversold lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2014)

I keep falling behind...

  Anyone else buying from the Scofflaw restock tonight? The LE polish Love Letter from Scofflaw will be available as a pre-order for 1 hour.

  Naughty is right. The nail polish groups on Facebook are so addicting. I've swapped for 2 polishes so far - Enchanted Hot Chocolate and Once Upon a Cloud. I'm trying to control myself and not go crazy with swaps.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> Glad ur elevator will be fixed soon lol


  yes!



  Yep still dark. well, it's faded because colour doesn't like to stick to completely destroyed white hair LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Sorry to hear about your girls. I do hope for better times for us all!
> 
> Thank you! Yes, Teal Another Tail has a lovely blue green base and pink shimmer.
> 
> ...


  That green! *swoons*


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I sure hope things start going better for everybody.
> 
> Everyone's manis look great
> 
> ...


  Yummy! I made some cupcakes today. I made some on Thursday actually for a school cake sale, but I put too much mixture in the cake cups and they came out massive and I ran out of mixture and only had a few left over. Since there's 5 of us, I think we got 1 each. I made 21 today and some again came out rather large. 

  Right then, onto some nail polish stuff. My recent mani is Barbara Daly Carousel with Mavala Violet Diamond glitter gradient.





  The glitter isn't actually very violet, it looks more silver. It's pretty nice though.

  My Llarowe order from about 3 weeks ago has arrived:





  Glitter Food, Ho-Ho-Hope, Elderberry, Glitter-a-Peel

  And not polish related, but this is the dress I made for my daughter. Well, not the actual dress, but the organza sleeves, trail and panels. Still, pretty chuffed with myself.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love the mani!
> 
> No, the PP polishes are only releasing on their website at the moment, the other retailers will get them later apparently (hopefully!).
> 
> ...


  That happens to my cupcakes too LOL

  Nice mani and haul!

  Great job on the over-dress! organza can be so hard to sew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Also: Kittens on livestream- sooo cute and squeaky!! http://new.livestream.com/tinykittens/cupcake


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 9, 2014)

I went back a page to catch up a little. I'm sorry for everyone having a rough time as of late. I'm determined to make this a better year for myself. I'm not where I'd like to be yet, but I am moving in the right direction. I hope we all get to where we want to be and that things get better for each of us very, very soon.


  Anita, your mani looks so sparkly. Great job with the outfit. You should be proud. I can't sew to save my life.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> I went back a page to catch up a little. I'm sorry for everyone having a rough time as of late. I'm determined to make this a better year for myself. I'm not where I'd like to be yet, but I am moving in the right direction. I hope we all get to where we want to be and that things get better for each of us very, very soon.
> 
> 
> *Anita, your mani looks so sparkly. Great job with the outfit. You should be proud. I can't sew to save my life.*


  Thank you!

  My Konad kit and extra stamping plates have arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've tried a simple design on my 3 day old mani and I can't believe how easy it is. Why didn't I try this ages ago???





  Off to order some more templates! Can't wait to do a proper mani this evening with more designs.

  Also, I went shopping yesterday and picked up this lot: 





  The one on the left is Nicole by OPI, it's called Be Awesome, the Claire's are Teal (sand effect), Summer Ball and Shiver. I saw the Nicole by OPI Party Bus polish (the one with the flower glitter), but it's just a holo glitter polish with flower glitter which I can recreate for myself as I have the flower glitters and more than one holo glitter polishes already.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Those kittens are so adorable, and it's so addicting watching them.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


  Wow the stamping turned out so good! I don't have any... and I probably shouldn't get any until I have a desk to work on LOL who knows when that will be!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Wow the stamping turned out so good! I don't have any... and I probably shouldn't get any until I have a desk to work on LOL who knows when that will be!


  I know, I was very surprised to see how easy it was! Even with my left hand.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2014)

Bad Fuzzy! Bad! I'm now totally addicted to watching small kittens! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anitacska, I'm totally impressed by your skills. I couldn't sew a costume like this even in my wildest dreams. Wow!
  And please share where you got your starter kit! Apparently Essence does really crappy ones, because my stampings weren't nearly that clear.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Bad Fuzzy! Bad! I'm now totally addicted to watching small kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  I know, I can't get enough kittens!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Bad Fuzzy! Bad! I'm now totally addicted to watching small kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got the set from the Konad UK website. It's this set: http://www.konad.co.uk/konad-set-c.html


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, after my successful first attempt at stamping I tried it again last night using Color Club Kismet as the stamping polish, but it really didn't come out right. I don't know if it was the plate or the polish (although the polish does appear to dry very fast which probably didn't help), but it was very hard work. I guess it looks okay, but it took me over an hour to get to this result. The butterfly on my ring finger pretty much refused t show up. Argh!









  The base is CrowsToes Maia over black by the way.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2014)

I've just seen swatches of Enchanted Polish January 2014 and I'm happy to say I don't have skippers remorse. It's a nice enough polish, but it's not that exciting. I think I shall continue skipping if the monthly releases are all going to be mysteries.

  Here's the link (didn't want to spoil the surprise for those who haven't received theirs yet by posting pictures):

  http://lavishlayerings.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/enchanted-polish-january-2014.html


----------



## MRV (Feb 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just seen swatches of Enchanted Polish January 2014 and I'm happy to say I don't have skippers remorse. It's a nice enough polish, but it's not that exciting. I think I shall continue skipping if the monthly releases are all going to be mysteries.
> 
> Here's the link (didn't want to spoil the surprise for those who haven't received theirs yet by posting pictures):
> 
> http://lavishlayerings.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/enchanted-polish-january-2014.html


  Thank you for posting this. It suits me just fine.


  Finally pre Valentine's mani: PP frosting


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2014)

MRV said:


> Our work elevator was finally fixed today, too! It just stopped too early going down, and you got stuck. The only way out was to go up(per) again!
> 
> 
> Thanks, CC!
> ...


  I've heard that the CC holos are really good for stamping, but after applying it to the plate and scraping the excess off, there was hardly anything showing up on the stamper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try the template later with the Konad polishes that came with it and see if that makes a difference. 

  Rainbow Connection and Sally Magpies are also launching the PPs on the 20th February, so hopefully between those 2 and Llarowe I'll be able to grab them. Aurora is the most LE I believe, I think I've read only 1000 of those were made.


----------



## MRV (Feb 12, 2014)

Another pink: CG Wish on a Starfish. A cute polish, but I had to put three coats as it was kind of uneven (Pixies/OPI/Isadora are much better).


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2014)

Very spring-y manis, MRV!

  Just came across the swatches of the new CG Spring LE and wanted to share, though it looks kinda boring to me! 

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014...aign=Feed:+ThePolishAholic+(The+PolishAholic)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Very spring-y manis, MRV!
> 
> Just came across the swatches of the new CG Spring LE and wanted to share, though it looks kinda boring to me!
> 
> http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014...aign=Feed:+ThePolishAholic+(The+PolishAholic)


  I saw these too and I agree, they look boring. There's a couple of colours that I like, but not enough to bother.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2014)

Wanted to share my latest manis!  Essie Lot of Lux - like this best with tc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hare Golden Years with accent nail from P2 Precious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Viennese polish: Bipa Bronze Changer


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Nice manis! I've just changed mine too. I'll take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Another pink: CG Wish on a Starfish. A cute polish, but I had to put three coats as it was kind of uneven (Pixies/OPI/Isadora are much better).
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  Still need to use golden years too!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my mani, Deborah Lippmann Sugar Daddy with Beauty UK Posh Polish Antique Chic on the accent fingers.













  I really like this. The duochrome is lovely and the glitters are so sparkly and almost look like they're floating above the nail. 

  My Rainbow Connection order arrived yesterday. I got Laquerlicious Gut Feeling, Bite Your Tongue and Hare King of Carat Flowers.


----------



## LoriQ (Feb 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my mani, Deborah Lippmann Sugar Daddy with Beauty UK Posh Polish Antique Chic on the accent fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love your mani! Sooo pretty!


----------



## MRV (Feb 14, 2014)

My battle for love: Dior Trafalgar


----------



## Anneri (Feb 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> My battle for love: Dior Trafalgar


  I hope you are on the winning side, MRV!


----------



## MRV (Feb 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I hope you are on the winning side, MRV!


  Alea iacta est!


----------



## LastContrast (Feb 14, 2014)

A Valentine I made for my facebook page that I thought you guys might appreciate


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> A Valentine I made for my facebook page that I thought you guys might appreciate


  Sweet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lacquer you all too!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't do any kind of Valentine's mani either - I was much too occupied with baking After Eight cupcakes! :haha:  Here's my pimped mani I did when my last one started to chip - BL British Racing Green in a 'spotted' mani over Bipa Bronze Changer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's similar to water marbling, you drip some polish into water, spray some hairspray at it so the polish develops the spots and then you dip your nail into it. Easy!  And here are some cupcakes for all you lovelies!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> My battle for love: Dior Trafalgar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hair spray? Interesting!

  ooo cuppycakes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Anneri!

  I just dyed my hair, it's back to dark now. Next time I need to use a bit more than one tube I think... it was very hard to get it everywhere. It doesn't look too uneven or anything though so crisis averted! One and a half next time or something... rather throw out a little than not have enough. Of course I miss a call from the mailman, so I'm gonna have to go pick up a parcel one day. arg! lol I think I will order myself a delivery dinner tonight from Swiss Chalet!


----------



## mintymilky (Feb 15, 2014)

*Anitacska*, love that golden / duochrome mani!

*MRV*, pretty red!

*Anneri*, pretty mani as well 






  KIKO 282 Coral Pink (2 coats)


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *Anitacska*, love that golden / duochrome mani!  *MRV*, pretty red!  *Anneri*, pretty mani as well
> 
> KIKO 282 Coral Pink (2 coats)


  Super cute, Mintymilky!   CbL Strega 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  It's a very glowy polish!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *Anitacska*, love that golden / duochrome mani!
> 
> *MRV*, pretty red!
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani!

  Here's mine, Naild It Salmon Run with black rose stamping. Would've been nice for Valentine's day, but I only did it last night. I messed up the polish a bit, but the stamping did come out very well.


----------



## MRV (Feb 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my mani, Deborah Lippmann Sugar Daddy with Beauty UK Posh Polish Antique Chic on the accent fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani! I like the colour of DL (which unfortunately I don't have) and the glitter is very nice, too.


----------



## MRV (Feb 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Cute mani! I've never tried water marbling, it seems a bit too messy for me. Yummy cupcakes, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice to hear that you were able to stamp with no problems now!


  I'm wearing EP A Little Fishy Told Me for my father. It's the same-ish colour as my earrings. A light aqua, even grayish, I would say rather than mint.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! Actually, I had an extended date with my sofa and the flu(ish). No difference to my previous Valentine's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is pretty. I never got this. 

  Gonna try some more stamping tonight, I'm really excited about it now. I've been eyeing up a couple of sets on Harlow & Co, but I need to add some polish for the free delivery and I actually haven't got a wishlist at the moment other than the new Picture Polishes, but they're not released yet. I did place a small order from Rainbow Connection last night for a few Femme Fatales, but that's all I've bought for about a week now. I'm getting withdrawal symptoms, lol.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 17, 2014)

Polish and cupcakes. What a nice way to spend Valentine's Day.

  I've been amazingly good with my polish purchases. I've cut back drastically. My number of untrieds is obscene. It's nearly at 1,000.  I've only bought 40 polishes since the new year. I think I'm going to start selling some of them and purge some brands that I don't really wear. There's going to be a huge Colors by Llarowe preorder with a whopping 28 new colors. I can use the money from the sales to buy some.

  As much as I love the colors and cute bottles, my Essie collection may be one of those brands that I purge. I was buying before wearing, and I'm finding that Essie seems to chip after a day on me. I'm not sure if it was only the few colors that I've worn or if Essie just isn't compatible with my body chemistry. I'm going to try a few more colors to see. But I think Zoya and Essie are similar brands, and Zoyas seem to wear better on me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! Actually, I had an extended date with my sofa and the flu(ish). No difference to my previous Valentine's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So pretty and delicate. It matches your ring so well.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Cute mani! I've never tried water marbling, it seems a bit too messy for me. Yummy cupcakes, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're really getting the hang of those stamping plates! Seems like it will be a great way to go through your untrieds.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 18, 2014)

Honi said:


> Some bottlepics + swatches for you ladies from Essie Encrusted Treasure. I freaking LOVE that blue shade, it switches into a purple slightly and its so beautiful. Belugaria is a disaster though.
> 
> I don't love any of these. Sad to see Hors D'oevres doesn't go on silver with blue, for some reason I was sure it was not a topper. So thank you, you may have just saved me a bit of heartache
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anneri*
> ...


  Feel better soon! Love the sand polish, that is my thing right now. And such a nice shade!


----------



## mintymilky (Feb 18, 2014)

*Fuzzy*, that's a great red!

*MRV*, pretty! 

*Bcteagirl*, thank you! It would have suited Valentine's Day but I'm sure you'll sport it any other day as well 

*Anitacska*, I love that salmon colour!





  essence - electric blue


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 18, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Polish and cupcakes. What a nice way to spend Valentine's Day.
> 
> I've been amazingly good with my polish purchases. I've cut back drastically. My number of untrieds is obscene. It's nearly at 1,000.  I've only bought 40 polishes since the new year. I think I'm going to start selling some of them and purge some brands that I don't really wear. There's going to be a huge Colors by Llarowe preorder with a whopping 28 new colors. I can use the money from the sales to buy some.
> 
> As much as I love the colors and cute bottles, my Essie collection may be one of those brands that I purge. I was buying before wearing, and I'm finding that Essie seems to chip after a day on me. I'm not sure if it was only the few colors that I've worn or if Essie just isn't compatible with my body chemistry. I'm going to try a few more colors to see. But I think Zoya and Essie are similar brands, and Zoyas seem to wear better on me.


 
  I have cut back drastically as well. I have only about about 6-7 polishes this year, and all used. (Not including gel polish, where I bought 2 new and 4 on clearance.. because you need them to work with the machine!!). Going to wait until after Chickweek in April then maybe place a larger spring order from llarllowe (Harllowe?). That is if I don't pig out on polish when I travel to the states in March lol.

  Zoya's seem to do better on me as well, so you are not alone there!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok I am finally caught up 

  I have been quite busy with work.. I have still been wearing polish, but haven't managed to snap many pictures at all, and shamefully NONE of my new gel polish! I have tried a bright red and a robin's egg blue so far, will likely try a grey gel polish next.

  I did do the bright red Sephora_X brand polish for valentine's. It was certainly a nice colour, but I didn't notice it lasting any longer than a usual polish, and that was with two top-coats. Has anybody else noticed this?


  I have two pictures to share today, and one is almost cheating since I took it before christmas  The rose-gold is an Anna Sui (At the office right now as I lent it to a friend). Sephora was demonstrating one of their kits, so I had a nail done up, fun!:






  And the last two are my current mani: Model's Own Red Sea. It is a gel polish, the type that comes out a little thicker but does not lead any sort of a lamp to set/cure it. I bought it in the fall of last year, and have worn it more than once so it quickly worked its way into the favourites list. In fact, when NPC put the blue and orangish (yellow?) on sale I bought one of each, and am waiting for them to put the pink on sale before summer rolls around 










  I had a hard time getting a good picture, but it has silvery glitter shards in a light red gel polish, so it is very unusual. You could put some rather dark glitter underneath (or sandwich it) and have it show through a little.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Bcteagirl! Glad to see you again! Love the red 'pseudo-gel' mani! The spotted mani is easy to do (I only have a tutorial in German, so here's a recap for you). Prep your nails and prepare a water cup like you would for a water marbling. Then drip two or three drops of polish into the lukewarm water. Spray any kind of spray with alcohol in it from a distance (about 20-30cm) at the polish. I used hairspray, but you can use sanitising spray, bodyspray, anything with a high alcohol content. Spots should start to form. Dip your nail in it and remove the polish from the water and start the whole process again.  I just managed to snag Steel Town Girl in the Llarowe restock today. Yayyyyyy! Finally. Also got some PP, DD and EdM.  And here's today's mani: Essence blue-jeaned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And Essie On a Silver Platter, mattified:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> You want MOYOU stamping plates, they are fabulous, and the images themselves are sometimes art. They also have a lot of themed palettes. There are far more images on them than you would get on the little round ones. Nail Polish Canada is considering carrying them, and I hope they do! If interested, please go vote for them under 'new brands' on their webpage.


  Thanks for the heads up. I've had a look on their website (never heard of this brand before) and I've identified a few I might get. I've also been looking at the Pueen plates on Harlow & Co, but the delivery charges are holding me back. I'm waiting for some new polishes to pop up there before I order.

  Speaking of which, my Liquid Sky Lacquer order has finally arrived:





  24 Karat Rose is a thermal. I've been waiting to use thermals but my nails have been such uneven length, however, fingers crossed, they are evening out. So maybe I will give thermals a go soon. 

  I've done a stamping mani again, but this time the stamping is a little hard to see. I guess the base is too shimmery and it's close in colour to the stamping, but hey, practice makes perfect. 









  I used Urban Decay Xanadu as base and stamped with Dance Legend Cosmic Rainbow. 

  Hopefully my Rainbow Connection order will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2014)

My Rainbow Connection order has arrived! The Femme Fatale polishes are so pretty!








  Midnight Haze, Gentlemen's Scuffle, Mushroom Cloud 

  The colours are more true in the bottom picture, but the quality is rubbish (took that with my phone). MC is a thermal polish.

  Can't wait for tomorrow to try and order the new LE Picture Polishes. Hope I manage to score them, esp Aurora. Anyone else ordering?


----------



## Anneri (Feb 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Nice manis! I also ordered a couple of Wing Dust polishes (I Can See Your Holo and Bonfire Under the Stars) and a Different Dimension polish.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I've had a look on their website (never heard of this brand before) and I've identified a few I might get. I've also been looking at the Pueen plates on Harlow & Co, but the delivery charges are holding me back. I'm waiting for some new polishes to pop up there before I order.
> ...


  I like those nearly monochomatic stampings best. I also like to stamp with a matte topcoat, looks great! I wanted to place a big order with all kinds of nail art supplies at Born Pretty Store, but yesterday's LLarowe order got in the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I rather like her new shop. Very easy.

  Are the new PPs only up at Llarowe or everywhere tomorrow? I just saw a German-based store which carries PP today and it would be cheaper for me to order there in the future. The polishes are slightly more expensive, but I don't have to pay shipping that is the equivalent of one bottle of NP!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! Actually, I had an extended date with my sofa and the flu(ish). No difference to my previous Valentine's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would love those matte MAC tubes in turquoise!

  Thanks! It's wearing like iron, too! I have to take it off because I have weird growth bare spots at the tops of a few nails and I slammed my thumb in something and the polish got a hairline crack, but didn't come off.

   a pretty, soft, puffy cloud color. Very nice mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2014)

I did the best stamping so far last night, I used Nails Inc Montpelier Square over OPI Sea You in Hollywood. Plus Femme Fatale Mercury Rain on my thumb and ring finger.





  It's so pretty, I can't stop staring at my hands! It also held up really well as we went swimming today and still no chips.

  Has anyone ordered any of the new Picture Polishes? I've managed to grab all 5, plus I also ordered Hussy,

  Finally, my Indigo Bananas order has arrived. So much prettiness! Plus she also included some candy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I did the best stamping so far last night, I used Nails Inc Montpelier Square over OPI Sea You in Hollywood. Plus Femme Fatale Mercury Rain on my thumb and ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that turned out great!

  I ordered Aurora & Solar Flare from Nail Polish Canada a few minutes ago, and I grabbed CbL Root Beer earlier. 

  Nice haul! those candies are too cute lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Feb 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I did the best stamping so far last night, I used Nails Inc Montpelier Square over OPI Sea You in Hollywood. Plus Femme Fatale Mercury Rain on my thumb and ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely stamping! Jealous of the new polishes!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Lovely stamping! Jealous of the new polishes!!


  Thank you!

  I don't know if anyone's seen this, Enchanted Polish is having another pre-order on Sunday, February 23rd. Time: 12pm PST - 12:30pm PST

It's another mystery polish, so I'm going to pass.


----------



## MRV (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been a bit busy so I'm just posting a few manis, and get back on commenting later.

  These two go well together: FF World of Shadows & CbL In a Dark Place





  EdM Bo Peep


----------



## MRV (Feb 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I did the best stamping so far last night, I used Nails Inc Montpelier Square over OPI Sea You in Hollywood. Plus Femme Fatale Mercury Rain on my thumb and ring finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani! Love the circles.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

Haven't been in this thread forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope all of you NPAs are doing great.
  I wanted to share these great swatches of the YSL Spicy collection I posted promo pics of a while ago:

YSL La Laque Couture Nail Polish Spicy Collection Photos & Nail Swatches | Evonnz

  I'm loving the rose and the ambre, but not sure if I'll buy any because of my low-buy.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> I've been a bit busy so I'm just posting a few manis, and get back on commenting later.
> 
> These two go well together: FF World of Shadows & CbL In a Dark Place
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis! I especially like the green one.

  I haven't got a new one to show off, only just took my previous one off after 3 days (hardly any chipping). But I have some haul pictures. I got 2 of the new Art Deco polishes from Debenhams and my Llarowe order of Hares and a Cadillacquer arrived today ("only" took 16 days).





  The Art Deco polishes look really cool over black. Purple from grey to green to blue and green to blue to purple.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Anitacska! I have one of the Artdeco duochromes as well, a pink-gold, it's really nice.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 22, 2014)

Lancome spring 2014 Pearl grey


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2014)

Last night I did my nails with Illamasqua Perseid (which is a bit meh, but anyway) and used NPB Glitter a-peel under it, and within 12 hours big chunks of my polish peeled off! Has anyone else had this problem with Glitter a-peel? It's nice to be able to peel off the polish when I want to change it, but I'd quite like it to stay on my nails for longer than 12 hours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On another note I also used Glitter Food and the Dior gel topcoat, I'm happy with those.

  Hope everyone's having a good weekend.


----------



## MRV (Feb 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Last night I did my nails with Illamasqua Perseid (which is a bit meh, but anyway) and used NPB Glitter a-peel under it, and within 12 hours big chunks of my polish peeled off! Has anyone else had this problem with Glitter a-peel? It's nice to be able to peel off the polish when I want to change it, but I'd quite like it to stay on my nails for longer than 12 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I had a crazy cleaning day yesterday. - I have not tried any of those peelable BCs, I doubt they would hold on me.


  New mani: Jindie Olive You & Cirque Hellebore


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> Naynadine! TY, I've been waiting for these! I want at least Safran and Ambre. Just don't know where to get them from...(not going to pay 30 euros a piece).
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anitacska! Those Art Decos look really nice. I know a place here that sells Art Deco but I bet it's expensive.
> ...


  The Art Deco polishes cost £7.50 here, so that's not bad at all.

  Love this mani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You always come up with such great colour combinations.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  What, 30€?! That sucks. I just saw that the regular price for a YSL polish here is around 25€, I didn't even know since I bought all my YSL at a discounted price. Feelunique sometimes has a sale on them. But I don't know where to get the LE ones for less than retail. I wouldn't pay 25 let alone 30 for them.


----------



## MRV (Feb 24, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> What, 30€?! That sucks. I just saw that the regular price for a YSL polish here is around 25€, I didn't even know since I bought all my YSL at a discounted price. Feelunique sometimes has a sale on them. But I don't know where to get the LE ones for less than retail. I wouldn't pay 25 let alone 30 for them.


  I checked, and YSL is actually *only* 28.50 Euros, as well as Dior. Chanel is 29.50 atm. Sigh. Every single HE I have is bought discounted or cheaper (and discounted) from abroad. I would have ordered from FU but for some reason they have listed only one of the darker reds.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, ok. I'll have to check them out at some point.
> 
> Thanks! This mani is actually quite monochromatic
> 
> ...


  Yeah, but it's still very nice and the different textures make it really interesting. 

  YSL polishes are £18.50 here which is around 23 (?) euros. They're already overpriced imo. I only own 3 YSL polishes and a handful of Chanels and Diors, they're just not that interesting to me now I've discovered indies.

  Here's my mani, Illamasqua Perseid. I've tried it on top of Picture Polish Revolution instead of the peel off base coat and it's lasted a bit better, but still not great, already have 3 chips within 24 hours. I'm also not very keen on the formula, it's thick and lumpy, and the glitters just don't show through as well as they do in the bottle. There is a lovely green shimmer to it which doesn't show in my pictures but it's there. I think this might be going on the sale pile.









  I got a few packages in the post today, but haven't had the chance to open them yet. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Monsy (Feb 24, 2014)

Lancome spring 2014 Rose satin


----------



## Anneri (Feb 26, 2014)

First, if anyone interested in ArtDeco polishes, please contact me for a CP if prices are outrageous in your country! AD np is normally 7,50€ around here.

  Second, uhoh, it's a little quiet in here, isn't it?

  Third, great manis MRV, Anitacska and Monsy!

  Fourth Pointless Cafe has some of the new Llarowe polishes for spring.

  Fifth I'm a bit miffed at Llarowe. I ordered some polishes last about ten days ago at the WD restock and my order information STILL says 'processed'! Am I right that this means it's not even shipped?!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 


 First, if anyone interested in ArtDeco polishes, please contact me for a CP if prices are outrageous in your country! AD np is normally 7,50€ around here.

Second, uhoh, it's a little quiet in here, isn't it?

Third, great manis MRV, Anitacska and Monsy!

Fourth Pointless Cafe has some of the new Llarowe polishes for spring.

Fifth I'm a bit miffed at Llarowe. I ordered some polishes last about ten days ago at the WD restock and my order information STILL says 'processed'! Am I right that this means it's not even shipped?!



Thanks. I've been very busy/stressed/pre-occupied. My younger daughter is going through a very rough patch and with her so are the whole family, especially me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been fed up with Llarowe for a long time now. It takes best part of 3 weeks for my orders to arrive because she ships them in bulk to someone in the UK and then s/he posts them out to me. I placed an order with Harlow & Co the same day (18th) I did with Llarowe and that order's here already, whereas Llarowe hasn't even shipped mine. That said, I will probably get some of her spring polishes, there are some really pretty ones. I especially like the sprinkles (ALL) and the yellow holo.







In other news, I have a ton of new polishes to show you. I've been very naughty this month, but in my defence, I didn't actually spend that much money, most of my np purchases were financed by eBay sales. So that's okay, right?!


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I've been very busy/stressed/pre-occupied. My younger daughter is going through a very rough patch and with her so are the whole family, especially me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's totally ok! I like the new polishes, too, but there's NO way I can order 29 polishes! Not even half or a third of them. So I have to be very choosy: get the best ones now and hope I can order more later.


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2014)

I was unable to take a pic during daylight but here's YSL Jade Imperial.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2014)

I didn't get round to posting the pictures of my hauls earlier. Here they are:













  I also bought this, which is possibly the most expensive nail polish per ml I've ever bought, but I've seen swatches and heard it's wonderful. Anyone has this?









  Finally here's my mani, Chaos & Crocodiles Harmonious (White) over Barry M Matte White:





  It's chipped a bit now after aqua aerobics, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> OMG!!! I just had a terrible np accident! I was swatching for my nail sticks and the outer cap of Illamasqua Nomad was stuck, and when I was trying to pry it open the neck of the bottle snapped off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I also have Glitterati, and don't like it. So pretty in the bottle, but it just doesn't translate onto the nails. 

  Sorry to hear about your little accident. I've never broken one, but one of my orders once contained a broken bottle.


----------



## LastContrast (Feb 26, 2014)

So Emily De Molly is offering international shipping on her website for a while.... Not sure how prices compare once you factor in shipping but worth checking out I guess?
  www.emilydemolly.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi all! Sorry I've been busy with my birthday and now I seem to have caught a cold.   Here's my b-day mani(well, birthday dinner 2 days later mani lol) 1 coat KbShimmer Snow Much Fun over 3 coats China Glaze Isle See You Later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I used the Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash topcoat which does a really nice job of smoothing, but I don't find it dries quite fast enough for my liking. So I ended up using a coat of Wicked Fast over it when it was most of the way dry to harden it up. I think I will use DF instead of Glitter Food from now on though so I don't have to worry about covering the matte-ness of that.   I went to a restaurant that serves traditional Mexican food, it was very good! I'm glad my Dad found that place, it's only a few minutes from my home! I totally had tequila exhaustion the next day lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> So Emily De Molly is offering international shipping on her website for a while.... Not sure how prices compare once you factor in shipping but worth checking out I guess?
> www.emilydemolly.bigcartel.com/


  Thanks for this. The shipping is $20 to the UK which isn't too bad and the polishes are much cheaper directly from the EdM site, so I'm thinking I might order some. For 4 polishes it would be £34 whereas it would cost me over £52 to buy them from Sally Magpies.


----------



## MRV (Feb 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for this. The shipping is $20 to the UK which isn't too bad and the polishes are much cheaper directly from the EdM site, so I'm thinking I might order some. For 4 polishes it would be £34 whereas it would cost me over £52 to buy them from Sally Magpies.


  It did not work for me.  There are less than 10 that I want so it's not a big deal. I can get them later from elsewhere and there are others to buy meanwhile.

  I think I have narrowed down my CbL list to 8 new ones and 1 older. Even that is a lot.


  New mani: OPI My Current Crush. This is like a "more jelly based, matte-ish with some glitters, finer sand" than the others I've got.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 28, 2014)

Woohoo, thanks Anitacska for posting some np pRon! Everything looks marvellous. Haven't heard of the Dollish one - must google swatches!  Fuzzy, love the snowflakes and a belated Happy Birthday from me!  MRV, did you get the polish out of your PJs? I had a similar accident last week - luckily I got it out from my fave trousers, but not from my shirt I was wearing. Bother.  Could someone kindly explain how the preordering at Llarowe works? I don't know if I'll be strong enough to skip. I like the combined holo-glitters the most.


----------



## MRV (Feb 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Could someone kindly explain how the preordering at Llarowe works? I don't know if I'll be strong enough to skip. I like the combined holo-glitters the most.


  Actually I did not even try to take it off. Old PJs, it does not matter.

  You just go there when they are available, choose what you want, pay, and then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> Actually I did not even try to take it off. Old PJs, it does not matter.  You just go there when they are available, choose what you want, pay, and then :tumbleweed: !


  Thank you MRV. So you just are on the usual store site and order as usual? No other process like launches with their landing page? I feel quite stupid right now!


----------



## MRV (Feb 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I feel quite stupid right now!


  There was some (temporal?) changes to the queue system this week but I was too tired to think what they meant, but the pre-sale should be just "normal" byuing, during 2 x one hour only though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> The PPs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  back to bed, I feel the germs getting the better of me *groan, cough*


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello ladies! Hope y'all have a good weekend. What was the damage for everyone at the Llarowe presale? I got 4 of the new ones. Oops.  I also got some Mac stuff today because FoF launched here today. Oops again. Here are some manis: That's Femme Fatale Starfall with Indigo Bananas Moonlight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is Catrice Holo in One. A real holo from the drugstore, imagine!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2014)

I haven't had much time to post although I've been reading quietly. I have some haul pictures and haul news to share, plus a mani. Not the best mani as I did it really late at night and I wasn't patient enough to wait for the polish to dry properly before stamping, so I messed it up a bit. 





  It's ArtDeco 248 (the new multichrome purple) over black stamped with Color Club Harp On It (from one of my new Pueen plates), and Naild It Hocus Bogus on the accent finger and thumb (over the ArtDeco). 

  I've also received some polishes from Rainbow Collection, eBay and to my surprise my Llarowe order form 11 days ago! 













  I ordered 4 polishes and a stamping plate from Hare and 13 (!) from Llarowe. February was not a good month for me in many aspects (home life, etc.), I bought far too many polishes, so I will have to try extra hard now not to give into temptation this month and going forward.

  If I'm not around much in the next few days it will be because I'm going to Stockholm to see my favourite band, Europe on Monday night. It's only an overnight trip, but I'm leaving early on Monday morning and won't be back until late afternoon on Tuesday. I'm really excited about it, but at the same time really worried about my daughter's behaviour while I'm away. So stressed out at the moment.


----------



## LastContrast (Mar 1, 2014)

This is essence sparkle sand in heres my number which is their take on the sparkle sand trend. I'm actually bloody impressed, its gorg! and you can't go past essence on price...

  Hope your daughter is good while you are good Anitaskca, I know how stressful that can be.


----------



## mintymilky (Mar 2, 2014)

*Monsy*, love that pink polish by Lancome!




  Sephora by OPI - I'm Wired


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *Monsy*, love that pink polish by Lancome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  so summery!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 2, 2014)

Lancome Lilac love


----------



## MRV (Mar 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Lancome Lilac love


  Looks like Lancôme is have a cool spring. Nice mani!

  Anitascka! Hope you'll have a nice time in Stockholm! I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





at you across the Gulf. I have to try stamping (in general) and with a holo, it looks nice.


  Coincidentally, I'm wearing a holo - EdM Ricochet. I had to get it - besides it's an EdM holo - the word ricochet sound kind of odd to me.


----------



## MRV (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you heard about the OPI Coca Cola Collection (June) yet? Weird. I suppose the regular Coke is going to be a red, but what about the other drinks/colours?

  They are also making a peelable BC.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> This is essence sparkle sand in heres my number which is their take on the sparkle sand trend. I'm actually bloody impressed, its gorg! and you can't go past essence on price...


  I quite like the newer polishes Essence is coming out with. Good alternative to the pricier brands when you just want to try out a new trend! And this one's very nice though maybe I'm not the best judge because I love sand nps.  





mintymilky said:


> *Monsy*, love that pink polish by Lancome!
> 
> Sephora by OPI - I'm Wired


  Oooooh, love that colour! So summery! I've to break out my spring polishes soon!  





MRV said:


> Our winter never started really. It lasted about 2 weeks (instead of 6 months), and now it's either kind of springy (like April) or some aweful wet mess like today. Hope you're feeling better already!   Lovely manis! That teal colour is awesome  . I got the 8 I was aiming to plus one older one (all except one in yellow/green/teal) and one Hare.   Anitascka! Hope you'll have a nice time in Stockholm! I'm  at you across the Gulf. I have to try stamping (in general) and with a holo, it looks nice.   Coincidentally, I'm wearing a holo - EdM Ricochet. I had to get it - besides it's an EdM holo - the word ricochet sound kind of odd to me.


  I like Ricochet!  We hadn't had a real winter either. It was very odd - especially with all the news from the horrible winter the US and Canada had/has. I'd had liked one week of snow or so - it snowed only once here and the temperature never really dropped below zero. I didn't wear nearly all of my heavy winter clothes.  





MRV said:


> Have you heard about the OPI Coca Cola Collection (June) yet? Weird. I suppose the regular Coke is going to be a red, but what about the other drinks/colours?  They are also making a peelable BC.


  It's very weird. I also saw something about a collab with Ford this morning?!?!  I'm still waiting for my first Llarowe order... Sigh.  Anitacska, I'm hoping you're having lots of fun in Stockholm! I always love your haul pics - sometimes looking at pics of pretty polishes can be really uplifting!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2014)

Too funny, just when I complained that my Llarowe order was still missing, it arrived. Poor postie, opened the door in my oldest bathrobe after taking a post workout shower red faced and all. Wonder what he thought lol!  I made a few polishes last night and wanted to share! First one is a khaki camouflage inspired one, second one is teal with tiny green hexes and holo glitters. The gold one I'm still wearing is a P2 one with a Satin finish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Have you heard about the OPI Coca Cola Collection (June) yet? Weird. I suppose the regular Coke is going to be a red, but what about the other drinks/colours?
> 
> They are also making a peelable BC.
> I'm curious to see what they'll do with Coke.
> ...


  No doubt my mailman thinks I only wear robes LOL as soon as I'm home I put my PJs back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The polishes you made are very pretty! and great haul, that DD one looks nice!


----------



## MRV (Mar 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I guess we got our winter and your winter too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Thanks! Ricochet was a very nice grey holo because it has a golden cast.

  Interesting that Ford thing. Well, cars have paint on them, too, so maybe we'll get classic car paints on our nails!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got my PP order yestereday, too! I think I'm going to put on one of them tomorrow.

  I have a robe that I wear only to open the door. I would not feel comfortable on PJs only.
  ---
  So I ordered two stamping plates and a stamp&scraper from moYou, and tried to stamp yesterday. I just could not make it work! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got nothing from the plate to the stamp. Maybe I was just too slow or the half a dozen polishes I tried just did not work. Today I bought a white Konad and try again tonight.

  Meanwhile here's my unstamped mani: DG For Audrey and LSL Mint To Be


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2014)

MRV, try buffing the stamper very gently with a nail file. Sometimes the plastic just can't absorb the polish properly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! We actually had a few very cold weeks (between -10-20C, over -40C up North), but no show to speak of.
> 
> 
> Yay, complaning about things always makes them happen! Nice haul and lovely frankens. The green's my favorite.
> ...


  Ford's 'Lime Gold' was/is very Chanel Peridot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Yes I generally try to pull the robe on, but I did open the door to my building manager without and she said That my PJs were very cute LOL


  For Audrey is such a classic, better luck with your stamping next time!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! We actually had a few very cold weeks (between -10-20C, over -40C up North), but no show to speak of.
> 
> 
> Yay, complaning about things always makes them happen! Nice haul and lovely frankens. The green's my favorite.
> ...


  Nice mani! Could it be that you weren't quick enough with transferring the polish? You have to do it immediately, otherwise it dries too much. Or maybe you scraped off too much? Could be that the plates aren't very good, there was a Konad pattern I could barely stamp. Keep trying, I'm sure you'll succeed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


>






Yay for all the pretty nail porn that I missed so much----and homemade, no less!  *JUST BEAUTIFUL!*  I have nothing to contribute at this time but I'm so enjoying all the gorgeous manis. I haven't hauled any NP since the Spring Dior collection and my nails are a mess right now---still wearing the remnants of my last mani w/Tom Ford's Vapor.  It actually lasted 5 days before i started to see a tiny bit of chipping at the tips.  I solemnly swear to clean up my nail-act and do you all 'nail'  proud.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay for all the pretty nail porn that I missed so much----and homemade, no less!  *JUST BEAUTIFUL!*  I have nothing to contribute at this time but I'm so enjoying all the gorgeous manis. I haven't hauled any NP since the Spring Dior collection and my nails are a mess right now---still wearing the remnants of my last mani w/Tom Ford's Vapor.  It actually lasted 5 days before i started to see a tiny bit of chipping at the tips.  I solemnly swear to clean up my nail-act and do you all 'nail'  proud.[/COLOR] :stars:


  :wback: Medgal! Nice to see you!  So it really didn't get sunny but mani pics anyway! Picture Polish Solar Flare over Cult Nails Nevermore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Ignore the dry, dry hands hboy: lol Already have tip wear though. Boo.


----------



## MRV (Mar 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> MRV, try buffing the stamper very gently with a nail file. Sometimes the plastic just can't absorb the polish properly.


  Thank you for the tip! It worked!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I will get some more stamping polishes, clearly not all regular polishes work for stamping.  





Fuzzy said:


> Ford's 'Lime Gold' was/is very Chanel Peridot! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I generally try to pull the robe on, but I did open the door to my building manager without and she said That my PJs were very cute LOL   For Audrey is such a classic, better luck with your stamping next time!


  Thanks! Awesome car!   





Anitacska said:


> Love Ricochet. I never picked it up, but it is very nice on you.    Nice frankens and cool haul. What's that Different Dimension polish? Feel like I need it.   Nice mani! Could it be that you weren't quick enough with transferring the polish? You have to do it immediately, otherwise it dries too much. Or maybe you scraped off too much? Could be that the plates aren't very good, there was a Konad pattern I could barely stamp. Keep trying, I'm sure you'll succeed.


  Thanks and welcome home! Nice to hear you had a good time in Sweden. And talking about salmiakki - I think I need a dose, too!  I think the main problem was the stamp. It was just too smooth and shiny to pick up an image. Plus not all of the polishes seem to work.  





Medgal07 said:


> :hello2: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay for all the pretty nail porn that I missed so much----and homemade, no less!  *JUST BEAUTIFUL!*  I have nothing to contribute at this time but I'm so enjoying all the gorgeous manis. I haven't hauled any NP since the Spring Dior collection and my nails are a mess right now---still wearing the remnants of my last mani w/Tom Ford's Vapor.  It actually lasted 5 days before i started to see a tiny bit of chipping at the tips.  I solemnly swear to clean up my nail-act and do you all 'nail'  proud.[/COLOR] :stars:


  You made it! Welcome home  . BTW I passed an accessory shop today that sells YOLO stuff. That makes me think of you!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay for all the pretty nail porn that I missed so much----and homemade, no less!  *JUST BEAUTIFUL!*  I have nothing to contribute at this time but I'm so enjoying all the gorgeous manis. I haven't hauled any NP since the Spring Dior collection and my nails are a mess right now---still wearing the remnants of my last mani w/Tom Ford's Vapor.  It actually lasted 5 days before i started to see a tiny bit of chipping at the tips.  I solemnly swear to clean up my nail-act and do you all 'nail'  proud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks great MRV!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 5, 2014)

Med!  So lovely to see you back hun x  I've not really been posting because my nails have been pretty much bare so far this year. They and my cuticles have been in horrible condition. Hopefully I'll be able to get polishing again regularly soon.   That hadn't stopped me hauling a bit lately - I had a parcel of 8 ILNPs turn up last week, and this is what arrived today:


----------



## jennyap (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's one mani I did do - lots of pics to do it justice! This is ILNP Birefringence holo


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> It's Today was a Fairy Tale. It's so unbelievably girly, completely not what I'm normally going for and I love it. Good to hear you had some fun. Aaaaah, Salmiakki! Makes my wouth water. Love them but a lot of people around here abhor liquorice so it's quite hard to get.
> 
> 
> MED!!!!
> ...


  I love this polish so much! Also the non-holo version.

  Well, I haven't actually bought any polish for 5 days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must be ill, lol. No, seriously, I'm trying to cut down. To be fair, my last Llarowe order was for 13 polishes....


----------



## jennyap (Mar 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! What EPs are they?


  Congratulations, Mean Mr Mustard, Hello New York. The last two will make an awesome combo!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


> It's Today was a Fairy Tale. It's so unbelievably girly, completely not what I'm normally going for and I love it. Good to hear you had some fun. Aaaaah, Salmiakki! Makes my wouth water. Love them but a lot of people around here abhor liquorice so it's quite hard to get.
> 
> 
> MED!!!!
> ...


  Hi Anneri  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the warm welcome.  Just looking at your avatar feels like home.  It's my all-time favorite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing my nails shortly!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

jennyap said:


>


   Thanks so much Jennyap



 Very pretty haul!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Already have tip wear though. Boo.


   Thank you Fuzzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Love that mani


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thank you Fuzzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's my mani, Barry M Amethyst Glitter over a purple Revlon polish. 





  I wore OPI DS Indulgence while I was away, but didn't take pictures. It was very pretty (even my hubby said so!) and lasted for 3 days.

  I went to TK Maxx today and bought a Ciate Feathered Manicure, it was reduced to £6 from £28! Not sure how well it will work, but I'll give it a shot. It comes with a minin paint pot, a full size fast drying topcoat, nail scissors, files and the feathers. Bargain.


----------



## mintymilky (Mar 6, 2014)

*Fuzzy*, *MRV*, *Anneri *: thank you all! 


*MRV*, that stamping looks cute!

*jennyap*, very pretty polish!

*Anitacska*, I like that mani!





  Experimenting with striping tape again.
  KIKO - Peach Rose, KIKO - Mint Milk, p2 - eternal, p2 - pure white


----------



## MRV (Mar 7, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *Fuzzy*, *MRV*, *Anneri *: thank you all!
> 
> 
> *MRV*, that stamping looks cute!
> ...


  Thanks, MM! Nice & bold mani!

  Ok, I'm wearing Aurora. The shift is so STRONG with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my phone can't even understand all the colours, like emerald, it has!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MRV* 



 
*Oooh! Where did you get those from? I'd love to get Hello NY. The glitter is so awesome.*
 
 
So lovely!
 
 
That's some dense glitter! I have never tried Barry M, not even though they are cheep.
 
 
Thanks, MM! Nice & bold mani!
 
*Ok, I'm wearing Aurora. The shift is so STRONG with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, my phone can't even understand all the colours, like emerald, it has!*
 






  I was going to PM you with the details, but just checked and they don't have any more available anyway   So jealous that you managed to get Aurora, it is stunning! I really wanted that one as well as Solar Flare, but I was out with family the day they released, so everything was sold out by the time I looked. I only managed to get Solar Flare (several days later) by pure fluke, along with the Enchanteds.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> *Oooh! Where did you get those from? I'd love to get Hello NY. The glitter is so awesome.*
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> ...


  Aurora is gorgeous! Rainbow Connection will be restocking them all incl. Aurora sometime this month. Hope you manage to get it.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 7, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
Aurora is gorgeous! Rainbow Connection will be restocking them all incl. Aurora sometime this month. Hope you manage to get it. 



  Ooh thanks for that! I'll definitely give it a shot, hope they come out on a day/time I can be available.


----------



## kate77 (Mar 7, 2014)

I love neon polish


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Aurora is gorgeous! Rainbow Connection will be restocking them all incl. Aurora sometime this month. Hope you manage to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks for that! I'll definitely give it a shot, hope they come out on a day/time I can be available.


  Let me know if you have trouble being available, I can always try for you. I'm usually around during the day.


----------



## MRV (Mar 7, 2014)

kate77 said:


> I love neon polish


  Me too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oooh! Where did you get those from? I'd love to get Hello NY. The glitter is so awesome.
> 
> 
> So lovely!
> ...


  wowee I'm glad I got this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2014)

I've found some pictures of upcoming Orly, China Glaze and OPI collections. You're welcome!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Anita! I've two more:


----------



## MRV (Mar 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've found some pictures of upcoming Orly, China Glaze and OPI collections. You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Def. getting some of the new KBShimmers! I was just watching swatches, and that yellow looks so good!

  There's also an Essie neon collection coming out with colours like "I'm addicted" and "serial shopper". They must have lurked here!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> It's amazing! This morning I spotted three colours at the same time: green-purple-orangy. And later when I was in a department store it looked just crazy in their lightning, and a SA demanded to know if I have own nails and what that awesome polish was!   Those green OPIs look awesome, and I will watch for the ORLYs, too!   Def. getting some of the new KBShimmers! I was just watching swatches, and that yellow looks so good!  There's also an Essie neon collection coming out with colours like "I'm addicted" and "serial shopper". They must have lurked here! :lol:


  Had to google that asap and found it. I like the turqoise and the orange ones a lot, but I'm not sure if we get the neons or not over here. I seem to remember that last year we didn't, but my thoughts are a bit fuzzy from drinking some glasses of wine with the hubby lol!  http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/03/essie-neon-collection-for-summer-2014.html


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Oh yes, the KBShimmers are very nice too. Although they look lovely as a group picture, I think really only 2 or 3 caught my eye properly. 

  The weirdest thing happened today. I put my Liquid Sky Lacquer Blue Hawaiian out on my chest of drawers to use later and when I next looked at it a few hours later the bottle was cracked on top, in fact the whole top was broken off! Nobody owned up to breaking it, so I have to assume it cracked on its own. Has this happened to anyone before? It's either that, or someone isn't telling the truth.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I've managed to save most of it into two bottles, just as well I'd kept my empty topcoat bottles. Still really annoying.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2014)

So here's Liquid Sky Lacquer Blue Hawaiian. It's a thermal polish, but typically I decided to use it on the warmest day of the year so far! Doh! First picture shows it as warm, second as cold (excuse the water, I had to put my hand into freezing cold water to change the colour), and the third one is the gradient. It mostly just looks like one colour, I guess my nails aren't long enough for a proper gradient. It's pretty though, such a lovely spring colour. I stamped it with Pueen #15 plate which worked very well.


----------



## Honi (Mar 9, 2014)

I have been away for so long! I miss you guys 









  Here's some of the latest stuff i've been trying out, Isadora Sugar Nails in pastel spring colors. Quite sheer but some of them are nice.





  Essie as gold as it gets and OPI Unforgretably Blue!


----------



## Lalalish (Mar 9, 2014)

Honi said:


> I have been away for so long! I miss you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I Love that Blue with the Gold!  The light pastel sugar Green is right up my alley!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2014)

Honi said:


> I have been away for so long! I miss you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Isadora polishes are a bit too sheer for my liking, but that OPI blue is gorgeous! Welcome back!


----------



## MRV (Mar 10, 2014)

Honi said:


> I have been away for so long! I miss you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 I agree with Anitacska, the Isadoras look perhaps too sheer, but if you want a delicate mani they will be very nice. Nice mani! I just swatched that Essie yesterday.



  Talking about Essie, I'm wearing Resort Fling and Cocktails & Coconuts. I also tried some sea themed images to see how the stamping works. Still some issues, but I'll get there. More important, I just love this colour combo, and Resort Fling is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - *perfect* light but bright crelly coral! (lighter than in the pic)


----------



## Anneri (Mar 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> So here's Liquid Sky Lacquer Blue Hawaiian. It's a thermal polish, but typically I decided to use it on the warmest day of the year so far! Doh! First picture shows it as warm, second as cold (excuse the water, I had to put my hand into freezing cold water to change the colour), and the third one is the gradient. It mostly just looks like one colour, I guess my nails aren't long enough for a proper gradient. It's pretty though, such a lovely spring colour. I stamped it with Pueen #15 plate which worked very well.


  That's a fantastic mani. LOVE! Both the colour and the pattern go so well with each other.  





MRV said:


> Talking about Essie, I'm wearing Resort Fling and Cocktails & Coconuts. I also tried some sea themed images to see how the stamping works. Still some issues, but I'll get there. More important, I just love this colour combo, and Resort Fling is   - *perfect* light but bright crelly coral! (lighter than in the pic)


  Oooooh, I like! Looks a bit like Mac's Design on their summer collection a few years ago - the one with the green packaging?  Jenny, wasn't able to quote you and Mintymilky, but lovely manis nevertheless!  Glad to see you popping by again!   MED?! Where are you? Come back in here!  Also, some manis:  Finally used Girly Bits I Hit my Bunny Phone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is Kiko 255 and Color Club Beyond.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is the girliest mani I've ever done - Pink Raindrops, and a jelly sandwich with a discon Essence and DD Today was a Fairytale. I used some glitters from the DD and put them on the Illamasqua.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, no! How can that happen? Maybe there was a torsion in the bottle, and something made it crack? It's a lovely colour, glad you were able to resque it.
> 
> 
> Lovely! Very springy.
> ...


  Your super girly mani is so cute! 

  It is currently 9C in Toronto. I have my window all the way open! LOL I'm pretty sure it hasn't been this warm in about a million years


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> love the colour!
> 
> Love the blue & gold!
> 
> ...


  Thanks!

  It was 18 degrees here yesterday! Crazy!

  My Emily de Molly order has arrived from 11 days ago (when she had the international shipping offer), very pleased with how quickly it came. As well as the polishes I also got a stamping plate with peacock designs. It's really large with great pictures.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2014)

Anitacska, if you need the DD in your life asap, I noticed yesterday that MeiMei has it. Btw, I wanted to ask you what company offers the best stamping plates? Any preferences? I only own some from Essence and it drives me crazy that designs meant to cover the whole nail never covers mine completely.


----------



## MRV (Mar 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> The bottle looked like it had been dropped on its top and smashed in. Still, noone owned up to it, so I'll just file it under one of those things. Thanks, I really liked this mani too.
> 
> I love yours, it's really nice. Great stamping too!
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Love that peacock plate! I had my eye on it when I checked out EdM. It's also available (but SO atm) at FF. I have to put it on my list.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ooh, you're right! Why didn''t I think of that! There are also the coral compacts with corals on them, but unfortunately I don't have any of them. I see I have have skipped some other nice looking items, too. To the Beach is one of the best summer collections!
> 
> Lovely manis! Lovely chrome, and that Kiko reminds me of Zoya Aurora (stronger I think) and the DD of EdM Bellissima.
> 
> ...


  Yes, you should definitely get it, it looks great. I think I'll use it with a multichrome polish like Aurora, which kind of looks like the colours of a peacock's feathers.

  For now I have another Liquid Sky Lacquer thermal, this is 24 Karat Rose. My daughter was very excited about the other thermal polish and asked me to do this. My friend who I was having coffee with kept staring at my nails, in the end she asked how it was changing colour. It's gold when it's cold, rosy pink when warm. I also did some stamping on it, of course a rose design. Only thing I'm not happy about is the shrinkage/tipwear.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, I've ordered it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oooh I like that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  too bad about the tipwear/shrinkyness.

  I should have done my other thermal Dance Legend polish today because my nails are so long, but I said I would try to replicate the LTD S paint job and I think I did. Hopefully a few of the photos are decent LOL Another warm day here, there's a river running down the street and sidewalk... too bad it's getting cold tonight and it's going to snow AGAIN. Booo. Hiss.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok here we go: the car was a deep 'candy' blue with a sparse silver metal flake. So I used Cult Nails Living Water with a coat of Nfu Oh JS30 - living water is too green on its own.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> *oh and I've had Corelle bowls break themselves sitting nicely in the cupboard... sometimes glass is weird lol*
> 
> ...


  Well, there you go, maybe it did break on its own...

  Harlow & Co are having a KBShimmer restock tomorrow (permanent line) and Friday (spring collection) in case anyone's interested.


----------



## MRV (Mar 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, there you go, maybe it did break on its own...
> 
> Harlow & Co are having a KBShimmer restock tomorrow (permanent line) and Friday (spring collection) in case anyone's interested.


  Dang, I just noticed this. I will be at a house warming party all evening. I think it's better if I'll wait for the next restock all things considered.


  This is one of the newest FFs: Noxious Mire





chartreuse holo with small gold flecks


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Love the polish! It's perfect for roses. Do you mean it changes color like while you're drinking coffee? I have to put on a thermal asap. I've totally forgotten about them. I was supposed to wear one when the winter comes but as it lasted only 2 weeks, so...
> 
> ...


  The paint was probably the only thing holding together the car after 18 and a half years! It looked very of it's era, which had long passed in December of 1999 when parts of the engine failed beyond fixing(would have needed replacement) and a new car was purchased. I'd have my Dad look for a picture, but he's on an insane work deadline and I can't for the life of my find the regular version of this car photographed anywhere! ...and I thought the internet had everything- harumph! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  here's an advertisement of a 2 year older model LTD wagon with the same paint job, grille, hubcaps and hood ornament. 




  Just imagine it's a 4-door sedan with a solid (not slotted) bumper! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we even had the whitewall tires! 


  I'm gonna have to wait on any restocks, the credit card company said my card had been possibly compromised and said I can't use my card online until I get my new card number and activate it. Boo. Hopefully that will be during this week, I don't like feeling held hostage. Then I have to change my card on everything and memorize a new number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love the name Noxious Mire! Great mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> The paint was probably the only thing holding together the car after 18 and a half years! It looked very of it's era, which had long passed in December of 1999 when parts of the engine failed beyond fixing(would have needed replacement) and a new car was purchased. I'd have my Dad look for a picture, but he's on an insane work deadline and I can't for the life of my find the regular version of this car photographed anywhere! ...and I thought the internet had everything- harumph!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  We used to have a Lada 1.2 in grass green colour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Something like this:





  Sorry to hear about your credit card, that's really annoying. My husband lost ours once and sometimes they decide you've used it too much online and block it, so I have to phone up to say, I really buy that much stuff online, lol. I now have a couple of other ones I use and he has his company card, so we're covered.

  My Rainbow Connection order came today and guess what, the Liquid Sky Lacquer polish I ordered came broken! I'm not having much luck with these bottles, am I? She will send a new one with my next order or refund me, so it's alright, just annoying. The other stuff was absolutely fine.









  Also, I went shopping and came home with this lot. Oops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















  The top one is actually really nice purple with bright purple beads. The bottom one is glow in the dark. Cool!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This is a lovely colour!  Yes, the thermal polish changes depending on the warmth of my hands and the air around. It doesn't have to be anything hot, room temperature makes it lighter, and then when I'm outside (it was 6 C this morning!), it's darker.    We used to have a Lada 1.2 in grass green colour! :lol:  Something like this:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your credit card, that's really annoying. My husband lost ours once and sometimes they decide you've used it too much online and block it, so I have to phone up to say, I really buy that much stuff online, lol. I now have a couple of other ones I use and he has his company card, so we're covered.  My Rainbow Connection order came today and guess what, the Liquid Sky Lacquer polish I ordered came broken! I'm not having much luck with these bottles, am I? She will send a new one with my next order or refund me, so it's alright, just annoying. The other stuff was absolutely fine.
> 
> ...


  You would never have trouble finding that car in a parking lot! :amused:   I would hope my card company has noticed that the vast majority of purchases I make are online over the past 8 years! LOL who knows what it was. They won't tell you a specific store or anything and I generally use Paypal on sites that aren't Canadian so I can see exactly what I'm paying.  Nice haul! Too bad about the broken one. Maybe the bottles that Liquid Sky used weren't properly annealed?  I got Dollish Polish Beach Glass in the mail, it'll go nicely with all those blue & white summer dresses I have... IF IT EVER STOPS SNOWING!!! sorry, I have problems :lol:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


  That's a nice polish. It could work with the snow as well, with it being blue and white?

  Here's my mani, I'm really pleased with this one. It's Topshop Imagination stamped with Konad blue polish using Konad M82 and Pueen 36 plates. 





  And another little haul, the FUN Lacquer spring trio from Rainbow Connection.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2014)

Swatches of the new China Glaze Surprise collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/China-Glaze-Surprise-Collection-Swatches-Review.html

  I quite like these actually.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Swatches of the new China Glaze Surprise collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/China-Glaze-Surprise-Collection-Swatches-Review.html
> 
> I quite like these actually.


  nice! 


I've stayed away b/c I barely wore teh nail polishes you all made me buy last year.  Yes I said made me buy!>  LOL   I still need to get some holo's.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> You made it! Welcome home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     You ladies and your _gorgeous manis_ totally put my nubs to shame.  It's well known that I lack the creativity
    gene, but I also broke 4 nails since my last post.  That's pretty unusual for me so I'm taking vitamins and trying 
    to be mindful not to use my nails as tools.  I've slowed my NP hauls significantly but I've been buying makeup in 
    the spirit of YOLO.  Besides which, Anitacska
    assured me that she's buying enough for two.





     I did change my polish since my last post.  In keeping with the green challenge in the theme makeup thread I'm 
     wearing *Deborah Lippmann's Hanna,* from the Girls collection.  Green isn't the first color in anything that I 
     would reach for, but I _*really*_ like this deep forrest green...even on these nubs of mine!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2014)

Fuzzy, MRV and Anitacska - gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous manis!  That stamping is getting better and better Anitacska. Love both combos. MRV, Noxious Mire reminds me of The Princess Bride!   Hi Med! *waves*  I did get some drugstore polishes today. The silver holo was half price and it would have been unfriendly not to get it, right?  The P2 is an exact dupe for Dior Bouquet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's my mani: Illamasqua's Speckle mattified. With a tulip. *g*


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2014)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/1...o-find-nail-polish-colors.html?_r=0&referrer=  Just wanted to post this article. It's from the mobile site of the New York Times and if you look for an article called The Lure of Obscurity you'll find an article about hard to get polishes and a few np bloggers.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet, makeup hoarders getting some national press! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am actually not a huge nail polish person so that bit about the SSN bottle going for $250 was a bit shocking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had no idea. It is a gorgeous color though.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy there Fuzzy!!!  Very pretty manis...you must know by now that NPAs don't look at hands as much as
> they do the nail color, shape & design.
> 
> 
> ...


  How cool! I love Scrangie! And it is so true what that article says. I don't get the attraction to SSN though, it looks nice, but not that special. And for the Clarins one there's Fantasy Fire.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to post this article. It's from the mobile site of the New York Times and if you look for an article called The Lure of Obscurity you'll find an article about hard to get polishes and a few np bloggers.


   Dear heavens Anneri---they've described us to a tee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Oh the horror!





 I can't imagine paying $250 for a single NP though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy there Fuzzy!!!  Very pretty manis...you must know by now that NPAs don't look at hands as much as
> they do the nail color, shape & design.
> 
> 
> ...


  ouch $250? I thought it was bad when somebody paid $138 for this 50s sewing pattern-



  (this one is mine, I didn't pay anywhere near that!)

  Dad said he'd look for a car pic next week.  And that glitter nail polish(CN Living Water) came off really well... no soaking at all!


----------



## MRV (Mar 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Swatches of the new China Glaze Surprise collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/China-Glaze-Surprise-Collection-Swatches-Review.html
> 
> I quite like these actually.


  I like the colour combos, but probably will not get any of these. I'm not a big fan of TC glitters, and I have just gotten a few, so I don't need more.


----------



## MRV (Mar 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> ouch $250? I thought it was bad when somebody paid $138 for this 50s sewing pattern-
> 
> 
> 
> (this one is mine, I didn't pay anywhere near that!)


  I would not mind this pattern either. Just would not pay for it (or those polishes) that much!


  Ok, here's FF Mushroom Cloud





  I read that they don't guarantee the change beyond 6 months.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! I don't know about The Princess Pride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is gorgeous! I have it too! I've heard 1 year for thermals. But that doesn't necessarily mean they'll go off, just they can't guarantee them beyond that time. Hey, I have 6-year-old lipsticks that are still as good as they were the day I bought them.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

PS. There's a new Picture Polish shade coming out soon, it's called Borealis. Can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 14, 2014)

Sneaky lunchtime haul courtesy of Rockin on the UK thread who mentioned that one of the new Barry M polishes might be a Bad Fairy dupe. They were on 3 for 2 so seemed rude not to...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

Harlow & Co has just restocked KBShimmer (spring collection).


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! I don't know about The Princess Pride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Same happened to me today. After lunch I went into Kiko's and came out with those little gems:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Yes I have! They look good - we can't get them over here though, but the hubby and I are planning our Easter holiday this weekend and maybe it'll be to the UK. We'll see!
> 
> 
> Me neither. I remember when Chanel's Byzance collection came out for FNO a few years ago those item went for insane amounts of money on ebay. I remember seeing the quad for about 400$?!
> ...


  Ooh, cool! The UK in springtime is lovely. 

  Those cupcake Kiko polishes look cute. 

  I've just ordered 3 KBShimmer polishes, one permanent and two spring colours. I've also ordered the new Wing Dust polish (These Broken Wings) which is like Steel Town Girl, just in light blue.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Yes I have! They look good - we can't get them over here though, but the hubby and I are planning our Easter holiday this weekend and maybe it'll be to the UK. We'll see!
> 
> 
> Me neither. I remember when Chanel's Byzance collection came out for FNO a few years ago those item went for insane amounts of money on ebay. I remember seeing the quad for about 400$?!
> ...


  I sew a bit, I've made a few things (skirt, pants, pillowcases- some other stuff I don't remember!) most of my sewing is repairs on the vintage clothing I have and that's mostly by hand. I would like to make a few more things and I do have a pattern ready to go and all the fabric and thingies I need for it, but all that stuff (except the pattern and machine) is at my Grandma's house. I'll have to get it later in the spring... if I can find where my Mom put it. 

  very cute haul!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2014)

i have been home from my 1st Trip. for quite a while now. it hasnt been as amazing as i thought but hey im still here LOL 
  my 2nd trip is probably next month. 

  i have missed talking to you and sharing manis and hauls. i havent been shopping much. i bought some polishes at the end of december, but wasnt that exciting since i havent been in a shopping mood.

  now im starting to enjoy it alit bit more. so i need your help! ahahaa enable meee pleaseee!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i have been home from my 1st Trip. for quite a while now. it hasnt been as amazing as i thought but hey im still here LOL
> my 2nd trip is probably next month.
> 
> i have missed talking to you and sharing manis and hauls. i havent been shopping much. i bought some polishes at the end of december, but wasnt that exciting since i havent been in a shopping mood.
> ...






Yay Kimibos ---missed you tons!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay Kimibos ---missed you tons!!!


  hi there i missed you too!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i have been home from my 1st Trip. for quite a while now. it hasnt been as amazing as i thought but hey im still here LOL
> my 2nd trip is probably next month.
> 
> i have missed talking to you and sharing manis and hauls. i havent been shopping much. i bought some polishes at the end of december, but wasnt that exciting since i havent been in a shopping mood.
> ...


  Hi Kimibos! Great to see everyone's coming back! Yay!

  Erm, if you need enabling, just have a look at my latest haul pictures, lol.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Kimibos! Great to see everyone's coming back! Yay!
> 
> Erm, if you need enabling, just have a look at my latest haul pictures, lol.


  hey there!!! i just took a peak at the pics and OMG those holo-chrome Picture Polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  glad you are trying stamping. i may jump into that too.
  i want sooo much i cant decide.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 14, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i have been home from my 1st Trip. for quite a while now. it hasnt been as amazing as i thought but hey im still here LOL
> my 2nd trip is probably next month.
> 
> i have missed talking to you and sharing manis and hauls. i havent been shopping much. i bought some polishes at the end of december, but wasnt that exciting since i havent been in a shopping mood.
> ...








 Nice to see you!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice to see you!


  tthanks.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 14, 2014)

kimibos said:


> :hello2:    i have been home from my 1st Trip. for quite a while now. it hasnt been as amazing as i thought but hey im still here LOL  my 2nd trip is probably next month.   i have missed talking to you and sharing manis and hauls. i havent been shopping much. i bought some polishes at the end of december, but wasnt that exciting since i havent been in a shopping mood.  now im starting to enjoy it alit bit more. so i need your help! ahahaa enable meee pleaseee!!!


  OhEmGee!!!!! You're back!!!!!!!!!!!! *squeals*  *hugs*


----------



## kimibos (Mar 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *hugs*


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i have been home from my 1st Trip. for quite a while now. it hasnt been as amazing as i thought but hey im still here LOL
> my 2nd trip is probably next month.
> 
> i have missed talking to you and sharing manis and hauls. i havent been shopping much. i bought some polishes at the end of december, but wasnt that exciting since i havent been in a shopping mood.
> ...


  Kimibos! So good to have you back!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello everyone , may I post a manicure^^ ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dior Destin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Chanel Tapage


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> Kimibos! So good to have you back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hi dominique!! this one is my fav! nice manis!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 15, 2014)

i bought some polishes from llarowe today. it was kind of weird, it took me some time  to enter the site, then i didnt know how much time i had to choose. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i got 2 CbL.  Best Day of my Life and Rockin my Jujuy.

  1Hare I love you to pieces and Finally PP Revolution glitter base! uff i have been wanting that for sooo longg! i cant wait to use it

  i saw the new hare Collection about Twin PEaks. i think i need them ALL!! i like hares and TP.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 16, 2014)

kimibos said:


> hi!!
> 
> hi dominique!! this one is my fav! nice manis!


Hi Kimibos !

  Thank you !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's nice to be back again and post some swatches !


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday to you all! Here's my mani, Enchanted Polish Stiletto Pumps (an oldie) with Hits Glitters World Xanghai on the accent fingers and thumbs. This is another EP that is nice, but I could live without quite happily. I bought it from Mei Mei back in the days when EP wasn't hard to get. On that note, has anyone received their February 2014 mystery polish yet? I'm curious to see what it looks like (I didn't order it).





  I'm bored. I'm itching to order some polish, lol, but I best not. I'm now over 1800, at this rate I will hit 2000 before the end of the year and I really don't want that. For starters, I'll never be able to use them all, it will take me 5+ years to just try them all once. How stupidly crazy is that? But then I see those gorgeous new polishes and can't say no. Sigh. Right, I best get off the computer before I "accidentally" place an order.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Happy Sunday to you all! Here's my mani, Enchanted Polish Stiletto Pumps (an oldie) with Hits Glitters World Xanghai on the accent fingers and thumbs. This is another EP that is nice, but I could live without quite happily. I bought it from Mei Mei back in the days when EP wasn't hard to get. On that note, has anyone received their February 2014 mystery polish yet? I'm curious to see what it looks like (I didn't order it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 OMG.  You don't have a collection---you have a boutique!  A lovely, wonderful ,colorful boutique.  I'm overwhelmed with my collection that is a mere fraction of yours.  How do you begin to decide which NP to wear.  I say this as I'm drooling over your mani and looking and NP Ads trying to decide what to buy next!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG.  You don't have a collection---you have a boutique!  A lovely, wonderful ,colorful boutique.  I'm overwhelmed with my collection that is a mere fraction of yours. * How do you begin to decide which NP to wear.*  I say this as I'm drooling over your mani and looking and NP Ads trying to decide what to buy next!


  Random.org! Seriously. I have a spreadsheet with all my nail polish and I use random.org to pick a number. I usually then choose a few other np from that same box so I don't have to pull several boxes out again and again to pick polishes out and put away. I then think about what polish I have to match with that, either glitter or if I chose a glitter, then something to go under it. Sometimes I just pick what I fancy at the time (like the recent thermals). It's a big job, lol!


----------



## MRV (Mar 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Happy Sunday to you all! Here's my mani, Enchanted Polish Stiletto Pumps (an oldie) with Hits Glitters World Xanghai on the accent fingers and thumbs. This is another EP that is nice, but I could live without quite happily. I bought it from Mei Mei back in the days when EP wasn't hard to get. On that note, has anyone received their February 2014 mystery polish yet? I'm curious to see what it looks like (I didn't order it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice to see an 'unknown' EP! I have not received the Feb 2014 yet but I think I saw a pic somewhere, and it looked very dark, almost black.

  1800? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to hit the first K soon. Very soon. It could happen with the next or the order after that.


----------



## MRV (Mar 17, 2014)

PHEEEW! I finally managed to finish up swatching sticks for all of my used polishes over the weekend. I did the last 75, and they are almost 400 now.

  Here's the latest mani: LSL Mint to Be.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> PHEEEW! I finally managed to finish up swatching sticks for all of my used polishes over the weekend. I did the last 75, and they are almost 400 now.  Here's the latest mani: LSL Mint to Be.


  Care to take a group pic? ;-)  I'm so so bored right now - I'm waiting for both my Llarowe and Born Pretty Store orders and it feels I've been waiting for ages.  Buuuuut I did a St. Patrick's Day mani which was much better in my mind than in reality.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> PHEEEW! I finally managed to finish up swatching sticks for all of my used polishes over the weekend. I did the last 75, and they are almost 400 now.
> 
> Here's the latest mani: LSL Mint to Be.
> 
> ...


  I think it looks really good. 

  I didn't do a green mani, St Patrick's Day means nothing to me. So this is what I did, Sally Hansen Bronze Ruby over black. Excuse the shrinking, I think it may be my topcoat causing it (Dior Gel Topcoat). 









  And this is my combined Rainbow Connection and Mei Mei orders. Finally the Liquid Sky Lacquer polishes arrived in one piece!





  Anneri, I'm still waiting for my Llarowe pre-order, 17 days and counting....


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> PHEEEW! I finally managed to finish up swatching sticks for all of my used polishes over the weekend. I did the last 75, and they are almost 400 now.
> 
> Here's the latest mani: LSL Mint to Be.








  Thank you MRV ! and this one suits you very well, very nice spring mani indeed, I think mint is a great colour I'll try a mint manicure as soon as my nails have recovered ( red well yes I love red but my nails not so much ^^)


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Random.org! Seriously. I have a spreadsheet with all my nail polish and I use random.org to pick a number. I usually then choose a few other np from that same box so I don't have to pull several boxes out again and again to pick polishes out and put away. I then think about what polish I have to match with that, either glitter or if I chose a glitter, then something to go under it. Sometimes I just pick what I fancy at the time (like the recent thermals). *It's a big job,* lol!


  Awesomeness!  "Big job" but it seems to be working for you.  I get overwhelmed just looking at my wall racks aka wall of shame!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Awesomeness!  "Big job" but it seems to be working for you.  I get overwhelmed just looking at my wall racks aka wall of shame!


  Well, my polishes are hidden away in my cupboard, so maybe that's why I don't feel the shame, lol. If I had them all on racks, they would cover my entire bedroom walls and some. My husband would probably have a heart attack.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 18, 2014)

MRV, the Princess Bride book is from 1999 and the movie from 2003... ;-)  Lo and behold, I should moan about not arriving parcels more often because everytime I do so in this thread, it arrives!  Here's my Llarowe order, pics made on a very rainy and gloomy day!


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It's not. I've just seen a listing on eBay. Here's the link, don't want to spoil the surprise for those who don't want to know: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131143265576&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:3160
> 
> 
> Well, my polishes are hidden away in my cupboard, so maybe that's why I don't feel the shame, lol. If I had them all on racks, they would cover my entire bedroom walls and some. My husband would probably have a heart attack.


  Oh, it must have been something else then. A black for Feb would have been a bit odd anyways. I like the Feb colour!

  In your cupboard? Is there any room for cups? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think your collection would take like 4 Helmers, that's quite a lot. (Talking about Helmers, I'm not 100% sure if my Helmer stuffed full of polishes can take the weight of them in the long run...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Yep, I AM too old! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay, you got them!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> Yep, I AM too old!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, let me it my words and a bucket full of shame because apparently my google-fu has deserted me.
  Book: 1973. Movie: 1987.

  Still feeling too old?






  Well, I rest my case.


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Eh, let me it my words and a bucket full of shame because apparently my google-fu has deserted me.
> *Book: 1973. Movie: 1987.*
> 
> *Still feeling too old?*
> ...


   At least older that those two!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> Sure, I can do that, but it might take a while because I have to wait them to completely dry up (messed up with the first fan), and then arrange them all. I'm going to go by brand. I think it's the easiest that way.
> 
> That's a nice mani. Love the clover! Hope you'll get your orders soon. I've been good. I have not ordered anything last or this week, but I'm also waiting for some orders to come.
> 
> ...


  I meant built-in clothes cupboard. Or wardrobe, or whatever you want to call it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But there's certainly not much room left for clothes in there! Sadly I don't have the space for even one Helmer, so they have to remain in cardboard boxes hidden in my cupboard. Probably for the best anyway...


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This is a lovely colour.
> 
> 
> I think it looks really good.
> ...


  Nice Haul!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2014)

I wasn't even thinking about St. Patrick's day, I just accidentally chose a green polish!  Nfu Oh 66


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


  This is such a lovely colour. I don't own any Nfu Oh polishes except for the aqua base.

  I tried Wing Dust I Can See Your Holo on top of my mani. It's really pretty, just ignore the other nails, the polish is so cracked on them! Just changed it actually to Cirque Fleur Est Belle. Will show you tomorrow.





  I also received the two holo topcoats I bought from Indigo Bananas. One is SF35, the other is SF25+. Here they are swatched on top of Essie Damsel in a Dress. They do change the base colour quite significantly, but the holo is pretty cool. I was getting fed up with my EP Djinn as it's really not that holo.


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Fuzzy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Nice looking TCs! Those holos are def. better than Djinn!


  I'm wearing the leaking CbL, Pink Sprinkles. It's a sparkly holo that goes crazy when photographed (pinker irl).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> I don't actually have space for my NP Helmer either. It just stands in front of my bookcase. And I need another...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pink Sprinkles is so pretty. I can't wait to receive mine. 19 days....


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2014)

Latest mani, Cirque Fleur Est Belle. It's pretty and springlike. And it's sunny today.


----------



## MRV (Mar 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Latest mani, Cirque Fleur Est Belle. It's pretty and springlike. And it's sunny today.


  Yes, it looks very pretty! I should open my bottle, too. We also have a sunny day today so I was able to capture today's mini haul: my Brazilian picks


----------



## Anneri (Mar 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I wasn't even thinking about St. Patrick's day, I just accidentally chose a green polish!  Nfu Oh 66


  That's a gorgeous green and a gorgeous holo!  





Anitacska said:


> Nice little haul. I'm still waiting for my Llarowe order. 18 days.   This is such a lovely colour. I don't own any Nfu Oh polishes except for the aqua base.  I tried Wing Dust I Can See Your Holo on top of my mani. It's really pretty, just ignore the other nails, the polish is so cracked on them! Just changed it actually to Cirque Fleur Est Belle. Will show you tomorrow.
> 
> I also received the two holo topcoats I bought from Indigo Bananas. One is SF35, the other is SF25+. Here they are swatched on top of Essie Damsel in a Dress. They do change the base colour quite significantly, but the holo is pretty cool. I was getting fed up with my EP Djinn as it's really not that holo.


  The topcoats are awesome. In what ways do they change the base colour? Does it turn them milkier? Duller? Lighter?  





MRV said:


> I don't actually have space for my NP Helmer either. It just stands in front of my bookcase. And I need another...   :frenz: Lovely mani! Love also the shape of your nails. I have just 3 Nfu Ohs (52, a sheer green flakie and a pink holo). They were hard to get, and then when I had a chance there already was so much other stuff.   Nice looking TCs! Those holos are def. better than Djinn!   I'm wearing the leaking CbL, Pink Sprinkles. It's a sparkly holo that goes crazy when photographed (pinker irl).


  I like it. I heard from some girls that they like this version better than the original with the pink glitters. Have you heard from Llarowe yet?  





MRV said:


> Thanks, I'm sure you'll love it, too!  (And I meant to say bleeding..)  Quote: Yes, it looks very pretty! I should open my bottle, too. We also have a sunny day today so I was able to capture today's mini haul: my Brazilian picks :rasta:


  Yay! I didn't get any yet, but the yellow one tempts me.  This is Kiko 389 with one of the new Maybelline tcs called White Splatter.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  I've got this one too and have actually used it! I posted a picture a little while ago. 

  The holo topcoat makes the colour lighter and more silvery. Essie Damsel in a Dress is much darker than it looks with the holo topcoat on top.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, I'm sure you'll love it, too!
> 
> (And I meant to say bleeding..)
> 
> ...


  Thanks! It even has a good amount of holo in dull indoor light!

  I haven't seen that Maybelline one yet at the store, I hope I do eventually- it's very nice! Love it over the aqua!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2014)

Had an e-mail from Enchanted Polish, pre-order for March 2014 and April 2014 will be on Sunday March 23rd @ 12pm PDT / 1pm MDT / 3pm EDT. I think I'll get these two as shipping will only be $10 as opposed to $9 for just one and if I don't like them, I can always sell them on eBay for sure.​


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2014)

Just saw this on Allura's site - slowly I'm starting to think that OPI will cooperate with all and sundry. http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/opi-major-league-baseball-collection-spring-2014/
  Or is this just the European in me speaking?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Just saw this on Allura's site - slowly I'm starting to think that OPI will cooperate with all and sundry. http://www.allurabeauty.com/2014/opi-major-league-baseball-collection-spring-2014/
> Or is this just the European in me speaking?


  They're also doing a Muppets Most Wanted collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/OPI-Muppets-Most-Wanted-Collection-Swatches-Review.html


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> They're also doing a Muppets Most Wanted collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/OPI-Muppets-Most-Wanted-Collection-Swatches-Review.html


  The Muppets I can get behind, but Coca Cola, Ford and ML?! Maybe it's just me, but I find that weird. Or I'm just cranky today (could very likely be the case).


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> They're also doing a Muppets Most Wanted collection: http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/OPI-Muppets-Most-Wanted-Collection-Swatches-Review.html


  I can imagine getting something from thing collection, but I will synchronize my lists and bank account next week!


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2014)

Forgot to post this: I got one of the newest Illamasquas, Marquise, and the orange lippie (I'm a total abuser of ASOS discount codes, one day they will ban me!) It does not show here, but it has a golden glitter, and it looks like Jinx or something in the bottle.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Forgot to post this: I got one of the newest Illamasquas, Marquise, and the orange lippie (I'm a total abuser of ASOS discount codes, one day they will ban me!) It does not show here, but it has a golden glitter, and it looks like Jinx or something in the bottle.


  Pretty! I can't believe I haven't used a single one of my texture polishes yet... I should get on that!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Femme Fatale before? I'm thinking about ordering a few Lilypad Lacquers (some of them are exclusive to FF), but the shipping comes to $47 (AUD). Does anyone know if that includes customs fees/taxes, or will I have to pay that on top? The total already comes to $131 which is about £72 for 6 polishes, so I definitely wouldn't want to pay any more money on top.


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered from Femme Fatale before? I'm thinking about ordering a few Lilypad Lacquers (some of them are exclusive to FF), but the shipping comes to $47 (AUD). Does anyone know if that includes customs fees/taxes, or will I have to pay that on top? The total already comes to $131 which is about £72 for 6 polishes, so I definitely wouldn't want to pay any more money on top.


  I once asked for a tender but cancelled it because a) I was fairly certain that I would have to pay VAT (24% here) plus b) I was afraid that I would have to pay some local courrier fee (other than the one mentioned by FF). I think CC ordered from them though, so she might know the details.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered from Femme Fatale before? I'm thinking about ordering a few Lilypad Lacquers (some of them are exclusive to FF), but the shipping comes to $47 (AUD). Does anyone know if that includes customs fees/taxes, or will I have to pay that on top? The total already comes to $131 which is about £72 for 6 polishes, so I definitely wouldn't want to pay any more money on top.


  i wanted to order a $3.50 pigment but had to pay $17 in shipping LOL so i passed. 

  i dont understand how LLarowe stopped selling FF, i noticed Pretty Polish is gone too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  some of  the new brands she has are crappy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, I ordered from Femme Fatale to the UK a few months ago and had to pay the VAT plus the Royal Mail handling fee.  I ordered six items and the RM total charge was around £18.  
  I'm always braced for it when I buy from a new overseas company, but it still hurts when the card arrives!  I honestly don't mind the VAT, but the fee on top really pushes up the cost.
  Hope that helps you decide!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2014)

Girls im kind of sad with my LLa haul.the 2 CbL polishes i got. Rocking my juju and best day of my life. they are nowhere near Enchanteds or ILNP Awesomeness. 
  the swatches in the site are so misleading, i dont go around holding a lamp wherever i go. 

  i still have to try the hare I love you to pieces. 

  so far i do love the PP revolution glitter remover. it works like magic!! Im going to stick to glitter now!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Had an e-mail from Enchanted Polish, pre-order for March 2014 and April 2014 will be on Sunday March 23rd @ 12pm PDT / 1pm MDT / 3pm EDT. I think I'll get these two as shipping will only be $10 as opposed to $9 for just one and if I don't like them, I can always sell them on eBay for sure.​


  i hope they are not mystery ones. or simple holos. PLEASEEEE  DO a Duochrome holo. or she should at least restock the old ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i hope they are not mystery ones. or simple holos. PLEASEEEE  DO a Duochrome holo. or she should at least restock the old ones.   They are mystery ones I'm afraid. Normally I wouldn't bother, but I can save on shipping if I order both and I'm sure I can sell them eBay anyway if I don't like them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Girls im kind of sad with my LLa haul.the 2 CbL polishes i got. Rocking my juju and best day of my life. they are nowhere near Enchanteds or ILNP Awesomeness.
> the swatches in the site are so misleading, i dont go around holding a lamp wherever i go.
> 
> i still have to try the hare I love you to pieces.
> ...


  I felt exactly the same way about those two - I so expected to love them as duochrome holos are my weakness, but compared to a lot of the new ones which came out before the CbL versions, they're really weak.  I kind of felt the same way about Grace - swatches looked awesome, the reality a bit less so.  I still love her straight holos though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I think I'll leave it for now. We have to pay 20% on top and £8 fee to the Royal Mail on top. Not worth it I'm afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!  A question I could answer for someone prompted me to finally sign up as a member, instead of just lurking and drooling over everyone's polishes and manis!


----------



## MRV (Mar 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i hope they are not mystery ones. or simple holos. PLEASEEEE  DO a Duochrome holo. or she should at least restock the old ones.


  Yes, it's all mystery this year. I hope for the older ones, too. Otherwise it's impossible to get them. I've never had any luck with MeiMei. Speaking of EP, I received Feb 2014 today, just in time:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, I want a holo car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani! I'm gonna do the teal version next (17 nail polish).

  February 2014 is nice, but exactly just that. I'd really like EP to come out with a new multichrome-holo collection like the Beatles one and the Time to Pretend one. Those are the best EP polishes.

  Here's my current mani, Essie Damsel in a dress with Darling Diva Soft kitty on top. Soft kitty is quite opaque, so the Essie polish doesn't show through as much, it's pretty dark on its own.





  Also here's the little Rainbow Connection haul that arrived yesterday and the China Glaze polish was a freebie (not from RC). Bit of a long story, will tell you another time. Still no Llarowe pre-order, 21 days and STILL counting. Knowing my luck it'll arrive tomorrow or next week when my hubby will be home and he'll see that I'd received 4 envelopes with polish in them. Uh-oh!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Forgot to post this: I got one of the newest Illamasquas, Marquise, and the orange lippie (I'm a total abuser of ASOS discount codes, one day they will ban me!) It does not show here, but it has a golden glitter, and it looks like Jinx or something in the bottle.


  Did you get some of the other items of the collection? I'm curious.  





Fuzzy said:


> I understand car collections more than the other two, mainly due to the connections between modern nail polish back in the 19-teens and automotive paint. And of course after all SpectraFlair was originally for cars! lol  My Ikea is about 11-12 km away- I don't have a car either, but I know people with them! :frenz:   Pretty! I can't believe I haven't used a single one of my texture polishes yet...


  I once tried to order pigment from Spectraflair directly! Didn't work out though.  And go and try those Sands! *pokes*  





kimibos said:


> i hope they are not mystery ones. or simple holos. PLEASEEEE  DO a Duochrome holo. or she should at least restock the old ones.


  Did you get the new PPs? Aurora etc.? There's a restock on a German site at the end of March but I don't know yet whether I should order or not.  





PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!  A question I could answer for someone prompted me to finally sign up as a member, instead of just lurking and drooling over everyone's polishes and manis!


  Hi PearlyQueen! Welcome!  





MRV said:


> Oh, I want a holo car! :haha: Unfortunately I don't know anyone with cars nearby. You haven't? You need to correct that asap! I'm wearing a sand, Isadora Pool Crush, because I did not have much time last night to do my nails:
> 
> Thanks, kimibos! I have ordered pigment samples from FF and the shipping is free! Yeah, it sucks she no longer carries FF. Which brand you're referring to?   Sorry you don't like them. They are darker ones, I have plenty of those and that's why I prefer to get brighter holos now.   Yes, it's all mystery this year. I hope for the older ones, too. Otherwise it's impossible to get them. I've never had any luck with MeiMei. Speaking of EP, I received Feb 2014 today, just in time:


  Oooooooh, looks nice!   Here's my mani with both of the Kiko Cupcake polishes.


----------



## MRV (Mar 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely mani! I'm gonna do the teal version next (17 nail polish).
> 
> February 2014 is nice, but exactly just that. I'd really like EP to come out with a new multichrome-holo collection like the Beatles one and the Time to Pretend one. Those are the best EP polishes.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes I did! I got the orange lippie Soaked. It feels good, and leaves a nice stain, too. Way better than their old formula. Fortunately I had only 2 previously, the last one bought from Berlin in 2009! I kind of collect their blushes though.

  You should get Aurora at least! It's INSANE!

  Thanks, love that minty Kiko, too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And it was a great idea! Looking forward to seeing your manis and hauls, don't be shy, just join right in!
> 
> 
> Lovely mani! I'm gonna do the teal version next (17 nail polish).
> ...


  I'll do a texture next! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now I have to decide between the 4 of them.

  The Kiko Cupcakes remind me of something, but I can't quite put my finger on it.... I like the design you did!

  I second Aurora!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Forgot to post this: I got one of the newest Illamasquas, Marquise, and the orange lippie (I'm a total abuser of ASOS discount codes, one day they will ban me!) It does not show here, but it has a golden glitter, and it looks like Jinx or something in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love this mani!

  I won a 50$GC to a nail polish blog sale! I do want to get a Lynderlla as one of them, is the Attitude Adjust-mintmint very close to the spumoni which I grabbed used (My only Lynderella!) ? I do love minty polishes, so I may get it. Also like the look of the chocolotta.

  Just redid my nails in spa ritual thunder road, a pale purple polish, with KB shimmer Iris my case on the ring finger nails 

  Just came back from the states, I only brought back three polishes (One 50% at estee lauder outlet, an archie from the cosemetics outlet, and a clinique beauty bonus). Somehow they all wound up being various shades of coral


----------



## kimibos (Mar 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I felt exactly the same way about those two - I so expected to love them as duochrome holos are my weakness, but compared to a lot of the new ones which came out before the CbL versions, they're really weak.  I kind of felt the same way about Grace - swatches looked awesome, the reality a bit less so.  I still love her straight holos though!
> the swatches look amazing but ughh they look nothing special in real life. Welcome to specktra!
> i like her other holos too.
> 
> ...


  WoW that mani is so pretty annieri! i loved your Lele look too! 
  i still dont know if im going to get the PP ones, they look like the ozotics i have.


----------



## LastContrast (Mar 22, 2014)

I could always send your femme fatale Anitskca and you could perhaps return the favour with Illamasqua in the mid year sale?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> I could always send your femme fatale Anitskca and you could perhaps return the favour with Illamasqua in the mid year sale?


  Really? Thank you so much! I'll be happy to send you anything you like from the UK. If you don't mind, I'll pm you my list from Femme Fatale. Just let me know how much postage I need to pay on top and how to pay you! Thanks again!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally, my Llarowe pre-order has arrived! And the postman came while hubby was out, so he didn't see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also my Harlow & Co. order came with my KBShimmers.

  I have mixed feelings about my Llarowe polishes. Firstly Shimmering Waters, Turquoise Twinkle and Tazmo Kramer are very similar, even more so than in my picture. Also, Deanna, It's Blue is much darker and duller than I expected, but that might be my fault, I think I might have got mixed up, should've ordered House of Blues instead. And thirdly, in a couple of the sprinkles the glitter hardly shows up inside the polish, Purple Pizzaz and Bea Stings namely. Maybe they'll look better on the nails. Anyway, pictures!













  Finally, my mani. I had to take yesterday's mani off last night as it started peeling off in chunks (I used NPB Glitter-a-Peel under it, that stuff is useless!). So I used 17 Cameo Crush which is a textured polish. I don't like the texture without topcoat, although even with it, it's not completely smooth. It's less green, more turquoise IRL, with gold/green shimmer. Very pretty. Sadly I broke the nail on my left thumb while baking (WTF?) and it also chipped a bit on my right thumb, but never mind, I'll be changing it tomorrow anyway.





  Right, I'm going to bed. Night night!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, my Llarowe pre-order has arrived! And the postman came while hubby was out, so he didn't see it! :haha:  Also my Harlow & Co. order came with my KBShimmers.  I have mixed feelings about my Llarowe polishes. Firstly Shimmering Waters, Turquoise Twinkle and Tazmo Kramer are very similar, even more so than in my picture. Also, Deanna, It's Blue is much darker and duller than I expected, but that might be my fault, I think I might have got mixed up, should've ordered House of Blues instead. And thirdly, in a couple of the sprinkles the glitter hardly shows up inside the polish, Purple Pizzaz and Bea Stings namely. Maybe they'll look better on the nails. Anyway, pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lucky timing! :lol: I did think some of this batch of CbLs were a bit similar to one another, but I think it happens with a lot of brands. The yellow one is very different though!   I love the colour of the texture polish!   And my Llarowe order from the 6th  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dance Legend the knight and Jindie breakfast at Tiffany's cousin's


----------



## mintymilky (Mar 23, 2014)

Had some fun with striping tape again:



  p2 - pink it up
  Manhattan - Berlin Bling
  (matte top coat)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> Had some fun with striping tape again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very pretty! I may have to take a picture of my current purple mani before I mangle it


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 23, 2014)

My nail polish haul from San Fran  Vegas! A pair of butter london that were on clearance for 10$ at Ulta (didn't buy much there), MAC Archiegirls polish in Comic Cute (From the CCO), Clinique polish that came with a beauty bonus, Lancome Peach Melodie from the Lancome outlet. I seem to be in a pre-spring coral fling 


  Currrent Mani is Zoya's SpaRitual's Thunder Road (Marshall's) with KBshimmer lilac on top of the ring finger.









  Edit: Some of you may remember my misadventure with the really runny purple clinique polish. I will let you know if this fairs any better.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Lovely polishes and mani! *Which is that last KBshimmer there? And what brand is your green polish?* I am a huge fan of sands. All the sale polishes in Toronto seem to be crackle polish, no sales on the sands yet
> 
> 
> I love that Jindie! A friend and I are just waiting for NPC to bring in the Model's Own speckled egg collection. I have most of the maybelline Dots (And I know where in Toronto you can still find them lol).
> ...


  The green KBShimmer is Daisy About You (from the spring collection). My mani is from a UK brand (Boots's own) called 17 (or nowadays it's Seventeen).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2014)

Don't forget the Enchanted pre-order, it's on now!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dior Pandore. Well it is very easy to apply, the texture is perfect and the colour is very bright ( just one layer here ) strongly recommand it really.


----------



## MRV (Mar 24, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> My nail polish haul from San Fran  Vegas! A pair of butter london that were on clearance for 10$ at Ulta (didn't buy much there), MAC Archiegirls polish in Comic Cute (From the CCO), Clinique polish that came with a beauty bonus, Lancome Peach Melodie from the Lancome outlet. I seem to be in a pre-spring coral fling
> 
> 
> Currrent Mani is Zoya's Thunder Road (Marshall's) with KBshimmer lilac on top of the ring finger.
> ...


  Red is your colour, Dominique! I'm not sure I've even heard of this collection yet.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you !  Here it is   Source : Nailderella    http://www.nailderella.com/2014/02/dior-vernis-couture-effet-gel.html?m=1


----------



## MRV (Mar 24, 2014)

I think I was influenced by something last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The yellow gradient did not work so I grabbed the nearest green. The mani came out just crazy .





  OPI I Just Can't Cobe-Acabana, Essie First Timer, CbL Woodstock


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> Yeah, show us a sand! Thanks! They come so late that I always have to wait for almost a year to wear them! I'm going to start next October.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oh beautiful brazilian manicure !


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> I think I was influenced by something last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!  ganja mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heehee


  No nail polish arriving today for me.... just an HDMI cable. Exciting, I know.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> I think I was influenced by something last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Heh, that looks like a fun mani!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 24, 2014)

I also tried a gradient mani today! Came out quite well if I may say so. I used three polishes, EL Teal Topaz, Mac Ocean Dip and Essence I Like.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's pretty Anneri, very trendy too as you know ( yes I am thinking of MAC summer collection ^^ )


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice anneri!!

  And I go the brand of my polish wrong, it is spa ritual. Clearly I was thinking about Zoya when I typed it out lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thanks hun! I thought that you look amazing in the pics you posted too! What was your mani?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! That's something I've yet to try, gradient mani. I usually do my nails in the evening (9 pm onwards), so often don't feel like messing about with several polishes. 

  Here's mani, Kiko 433 which is a gorgeous blue/green/purple duochrome in the bottle and much brighter than it looks on the nails. Applied it's just a dusty dark purple with green duochrome. Disappointing. I also quickly did a subtle stamping on the accent nail with the EdM plate and Topshop Eclipse. 













  Today I received the custom polishes Darling Diva made for the FB group. They are very pretty, especially Cotton Candy Hangover which is a blue/purple duochrome holo. Violets Are Blue is much more holo than CCH and it seems to have some chunkier holo particles in it as well. Nice.













  LLarowe posted this on FB just now: 

Tuesday, March 25, 2014 we will be launching the following lines at 12:00pm MST and again at 7:00pm MST:
Cult Nails - launch of Casual Elegance Collection - Limited Edition
Different Dimension - restock and new colors
Girly Bits - restock and new products
Wednesday, March 26, 2014 we will be launching the following lines at 12:00pm MST and again at 7:00pm MST:
A Box, Indied - April box
Thursday, March 27, 2014 we will be launching the following lines at 12:00pm MST and again at 7:00pm MST:
Contrary Polish - new collection
Lilypad Lacquer - restock and new colors
Friday, March 28, 2014 we will be launching the following lines at 12:00pm MST and again at 7:00pm MST:
Colors by llarowe - Limited Edition Charity polishes
Picture Polish - restock
Polish Mystery Bags


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just e-mailed Llarowe with my picture of Pink Sprinkles. I like it very much and wouldn't have bothered to complain, but since she was offering refunds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's too bad the polish wasn't as pretty as it looked in the bottle, I like dusty, dark colours though, so I think it looks nice! .... says the one who goes out in entirely charcoal gray outfits far too often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I put on a texture mani... I'll do pics tomorrow when it's light. I wussed out and put topcoat on, I couldn't take the weirdness!!! It was giving me the nails-on-a-chalkboard heebie jeebies.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just e-mailed Llarowe with my picture of Pink Sprinkles. I like it very much and wouldn't have bothered to complain, but since she was offering refunds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul and mani!
  Let us know how it goes with Llarlowe!

  I went with the Mint Llynderella, and UD and a couple others for my blog post win. THen since it didn't add to the shipping, I bought a clinique eyeshadow, my first Mfu-Oh (Spelling may be wrong) and an Orly. Will post when they get here.

  For those of you who purchase stamping plates, I ran into two MoYou stamping plate vendors in various malls in Vegas. NEITHER of them had anything but the round plates, or a 200$ plate that had all the round plates on them. None of the themed plates, as apparently it was not the 'season'. How common is this? And since when is their a stamping plate season? 

  I was so happy to see them, but I wound up not buying any as I would rather wait and buy a themed plate later than plain ones now.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thanks hun! I thought that you look amazing in the pics you posted too! What was your mani?
> Thanks, i had Forever 21 Pink Icing a dupe for deborah Lippman's candy shop.
> i only did 2 coats tho. 3 would be more like the DL one.
> 
> ...


  the purple one looks pretty! 
  i want to try lilypad lacquer!
  Thanks for posting the info!


----------



## MRV (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm going to comment later, but I was just browsing collections with intent to order something from my list. Feeling quite underwhelmed, must be the spring colours. Then I checked out some upcoming summer collections, and looks like Orly is delivering some colour again!

  http://beautyjudy.com/2014/03/orly-baked-collection-for-summer-2014/


  Edit: other swatches, look at this! (other shades from the sidebar on the right)

  http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.de/2014/02/orly-tropical-pop-orly-baked-collection.html


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just e-mailed Llarowe with my picture of Pink Sprinkles. I like it very much and wouldn't have bothered to complain, but since she was offering refunds.... :haha:    Cool, man! imp:    You gotta take what you get! :lol:    Oh no, sorry you forgot about the EP pre-order. Knowing my luck they're probably going to be boring colours. I'll let you know if I don't want them?   Gorgeous! That's something I've yet to try, gradient mani. I usually do my nails in the evening (9 pm onwards), so often don't feel like messing about with several polishes.   Here's mani, Kiko 433 which is a gorgeous blue/green/purple duochrome in the bottle and much brighter than it looks on the nails. Applied it's just a dusty dark purple with green duochrome. Disappointing. I also quickly did a subtle stamping on the accent nail with the EdM plate and Topshop Eclipse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! It was actually not that much work, but quite messy. I was astonished though how easy it was! In daylight it doesn't look perfect, but well, I'll try again at some point. Yes, keep me updated on the EPs! That would be nice.  Though I'm quite holo'd out lol!  Love those DDs. Would you mind sharing the fb group with me via pm?  





Fuzzy said:


> :eyelove:  great job!   It's too bad the polish wasn't as pretty as it looked in the bottle, I like dusty, dark colours though, so I think it looks nice! .... says the one who goes out in entirely charcoal gray outfits far too often :haha:    I put on a texture mani... I'll do pics tomorrow when it's light. I wussed out and put topcoat on, I couldn't take the weirdness!!! It was giving me the nails-on-a-chalkboard heebie jeebies. :blink: :lol:


  You'll get used to it, promise! I remember that I couldn't stand the feeling at first either.  





kimibos said:


> They Look Gorgeous! sorry you didnt like some of them. Do you have the PP Evolution base? i have read about the glue-type bases, how they come off all of a sudden.  i got the PP base and i have been using glitters lately. its much easier to remove. your MAni is very Prettyy.    nicce haul, i have the Jindie one in my wishlist at LLarowe.  Or Steal it! :haha:   huh now i want the Elevation polish. Magenta Pinks are the only pinks i like. i'll check it out. I like it, wont show it to my mom cause she is going to make me do it on her. She loves Yellow.  Thanks, i had Forever 21 Pink Icing a dupe for deborah Lippman's candy shop. i only did 2 coats tho. 3 would be more like the DL one.  uggh i LUV IT!!! i still have macs ocean dip but i barely use it, its perfect. i dont want to run out of it! EVER!  the purple one looks pretty!  i want to try lilypad lacquer! Thanks for posting the info!


  Hey thanks girl! Post some manis over here too! I miss them!  





MRV said:


> I'm going to comment later, but I was just browsing collections with intent to order something from my list. Feeling quite underwhelmed, must be the spring colours. Then I checked out some upcoming summer collections, and looks like Orly is delivering some colour again!  http://beautyjudy.com/2014/03/orly-baked-collection-for-summer-2014/   Edit: other swatches, look at this! (other shades from the sidebar on the right)  http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.de/2014/02/orly-tropical-pop-orly-baked-collection.html


  I feel quite underwhelmed by nearly all mainstream polish brands nowadays. All those cremes and jellies and glitter tcs are surely nice, but I mostly own the colours already or am not interested in them.  I tried stamping again tonight (I'll go swimming tomorrow morning and nothing wrecks my manis as quickly as the chlorine so tonight is a good opportunity for trying new things) and it turned out quite well! Looking forward to my order from Born Pretty Store with more stamping plates!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty mani, I have never tried stamping but it looks good !


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'm going to comment later, but I was just browsing collections with intent to order something from my list. Feeling quite underwhelmed, must be the spring colours. Then I checked out some upcoming summer collections, and looks like Orly is delivering some colour again!  http://beautyjudy.com/2014/03/orly-baked-collection-for-summer-2014/   Edit: other swatches, look at this! (other shades from the sidebar on the right)  http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.de/2014/02/orly-tropical-pop-orly-baked-collection.html


  Oooooh Ablaze!!  Ok texture mani, which is not very textured anymore, but still looks kind of texturey. :lol:  OPI Solitaire(white) and OPI The Impossible(pink)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was the one second of sunshine I got lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The Impossible looks a million times better with topcoat and way better in person- it's so dimensional. But so hard to fish stars out!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> The Impossible looks a million times better with topcoat and way better in person- it's so dimensional. But so hard to fish stars out!


  Very pretty! I do love jelly polishes.  It can sometimes be hard to tell online which are jelly like and which are not


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> The Impossible looks a million times better with topcoat and way better in person- it's so dimensional. But so hard to fish stars out!


This is very pretty indeed !


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Very good stamping! Reminds me I need to practice my stamping more!
> 
> Very pretty! I do love jelly polishes.  It can sometimes be hard to tell online which are jelly like and which are not


  The Impossible is actually a sand, it's just very translucent and not as sandy as some of the others are, it was one of the first 4 sand polishes OPI put out so that might be why. 
  I like to google for swatches, people will complain about sheerness and then you know it's the right one!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't think I'd get used to all the fuzz that would get caught on it from my acrylic blankets, even if it's appropriate with my username!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nothing ever dries quickly on me. I don't know what we did before fast drying topcoats....


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'm going to comment later, but I was just browsing collections with intent to order something from my list. Feeling quite underwhelmed, must be the spring colours. Then I checked out some upcoming summer collections, and looks like Orly is delivering some colour again!
> 
> http://beautyjudy.com/2014/03/orly-baked-collection-for-summer-2014/
> 
> ...


  Somehow I missed this post before, thank you! I kind of like ablaze and lush


----------



## MRV (Mar 26, 2014)

Uh, still getting back on commeting later, but for now here's my second contribution to this week's odd manis. "Ninja Yeti on Woodstock"





  Ninja Yeti (TC with black glitters and tiny pink purple shimmer) is a gift from Elevation. I happened to order a minimun 3 polishes just when they handed out annual gift polishes (of which I knew nothing about). I think it could have been a bit better if it did not contain black hearts, they made the application a bit tricky as the glitter density is very high. Ninja Yeti is not available, it was gifted this one time only to customer that ordered on March 7th.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Uh, still getting back on commeting later, but for now here's my second contribution to this week's odd manis. "Ninja Yeti on Woodstock"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Neat! 

  It's always fun to get a surprise!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Oooooh Ablaze!!  Ok texture mani, which is not very textured anymore, but still looks kind of texturey. :lol:  OPI Solitaire(white) and OPI The Impossible(pink)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it, actually! The stars are so cool!  





MRV said:


> Uh, still getting back on commeting later, but for now here's my second contribution to this week's odd manis. "Ninja Yeti on Woodstock"
> 
> Ninja Yeti (TC with black glitters and tiny pink purple shimmer) is a gift from Elevation. I happened to order a minimun 3 polishes just when they handed out annual gift polishes (of which I knew nothing about). I think it could have been a bit better if it did not contain black hearts, they made the application a bit tricky as the glitter density is very high. Ninja Yeti is not available, it was gifted this one time only to customer that ordered on March 7th.


  Hey, that's some good cs! I like it a lot. Don't know what the hearts have to do with yetis though! ;-)  Does anyone plan to order some of Llarowe's special LE polishes? I like some a lot, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2014)

When I did my mani today I tried PP Revolution for the first time and this happened:





  Anybody knows what the hell happened here?!

  I had to take everything off and do it again - without the PP!





  It's IB Moonlight on the middle finger, the accent on the ring finger is Chanel Delight and everything else is EdM Pyrite.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> When I did my mani today I tried PP Revolution for the first time and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Did you use Revolution alone or on top of / below another basecoat? This has happened to me when I tried it with another basecoat. It works fine on its own for me. I like the mani!

  I've got a little haul to show you. I picked up some fun polishes at the 99p store, a blue feather, a green star and a yellow star glitter. Also got a new Revlon graffiti topcoat (not for 99p).





  I also have a mani to show you. It's Ciate Heirloom. Reminds me of ILNP Nostalgia, but this has more purple and less green to it and also it's more sparkly/shiny. Really like it. 





  Next I'm planning a holo mani with some stamping.


----------



## lyseD (Mar 26, 2014)

OPI Love Angel Music Baby


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> PHEEEW! I finally managed to finish up swatching sticks for all of my used polishes over the weekend. I did the last 75, and they are almost 400 now.
> 
> Here's the latest mani: LSL Mint to Be.


 Beautiful MRV.  That's quite a job you pulled off with your swatch sticks---you must feel good having accomplished all of that---wow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> When I did my mani today I tried PP Revolution for the first time and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  When I looked at the first pic I thought that was intentional---reminded me of a lace dress!  I love that soft color.  Your tribute to Lele mani & makeup look was so pretty too.  I'm glad you joined
   in the tribute.  So sad that she died so young--33 I believe.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 27, 2014)

MRV said:


> Uh, still getting back on commeting later, but for now here's my second contribution to this week's odd manis. "Ninja Yeti on Woodstock"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bumble bees!!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I like it!    Oh yes, I get that too.    Yeah, I might. Although it sounds like her website hasn't got carthold again and people were complaining about how they couldn't get the indie box even immediate at launch time. So don't think I stand much of a chance. I mostly want Wind Beneath My Wings. I do want a few Lilypads though.   Did you use Revolution alone or on top of / below another basecoat? This has happened to me when I tried it with another basecoat. It works fine on its own for me. I like the mani!  I've got a little haul to show you. I picked up some fun polishes at the 99p store, a blue feather, a green star and a yellow star glitter. Also got a new Revlon graffiti topcoat (not for 99p).
> 
> I also have a mani to show you. It's Ciate Heirloom. Reminds me of ILNP Nostalgia, but this has more purple and less green to it and also it's more sparkly/shiny. Really like it.
> 
> Next I'm planning a holo mani with some stamping.


  Yes, that could be it! I used my usual nail hardener underneath.  Well, trying it on its own next time.  Oooooh, holo stamping! That should be nice. I can't wait till my new stamping plates get here! Maybe I'll get some MoYu plates and some nail vinyls in the meantime? ;-)  That Ciate polish looks great!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] When I looked at the first pic I thought that was intentional---reminded me of a lace dress!  I love that soft color.  Your tribute to Lele mani & makeup look was so pretty too.  I'm glad you joined[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   in the tribute.  So sad that she died so young--33 I believe.[/COLOR]


  Thanks Med! I loved yours too. Honestly, for a second I thought about leaving it on my nails like that, but then - just no! *g*  Oh, I finally managed to get my hands on Bad Fairy! Got it for 10€ on a blogsale! Really excited about it. I didn't manage to find any dupes and really thought it would be repromoted with Maleficent, so I'm super happy now!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, my Llarowe pre-order has arrived! And the postman came while hubby was out, so he didn't see it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Wowza Anitacska!!! Loving your NP haul and this gorgeous mani.  Totally put my nails to shame.  I'm slowly coming out of my NP slump.
  In addition to Chanel Tapage & Coup de Coeur, I got Tom Ford's Coral Beach which totally reminds me of summer---it's a happy color.
  For some odd reason I wasn't able to upload a photo at this time.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Wowza Anitacska!!! Loving your NP haul and this gorgeous mani.  Totally put my nails to shame.  I'm slowly coming out of my NP slump.
> In addition to Chanel Tapage & Coup de Coeur, I got Tom Ford's Coral Beach which totally reminds me of summer---it's a happy color.
> For some odd reason I wasn't able to upload a photo at this time.


  Thank you!

  I've finally worked out what other thread you were all talking about. I don't usually look at many other threads on here. You all did lovely looks and Medgal, can I just say, your skin looks awesomely young and positively glowy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a "little" haul to show you, this one's from MeiMei. Most of the polishes are thermals, except for EdM Ricochet and the two LSL glitters. 





  I've managed to order a few Lilypads from Llarowe this afternoon, but lost 2 of them from my cart. Now I'm contemplating staying up until 1 am to catch the second restock. It's already gone midnight, so not too long to go. Crazy though, I know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tomorrow's gonna be even worse with the CbL charity polishes and PP Borealis launching.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yep, that's it then. I normally use Sally Hansen Maximum Growth base coat, but I've learnt not to use it with Revolution.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


  Thank you Anitacska!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally able to upload a pic of my NPs nestled w/my other goodies


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Finally able to upload a pic of my NPs nestled w/my other goodies








 Gorgeous!!! is that the Chanel #4 blush brush??? my dad gave it to me a some weeks ago and i like it alot! im pretty sure you'll like it too!
  Everything looks pretty, enjoy it!!!!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

im going to be posting pics due to anneri's request in a bit. i have been having a hard time with headaches lately.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous!!! is that the Chanel #4 blush brush??? my dad gave it to me a some weeks ago and i like it alot! im pretty sure you'll like it too!
> Everything looks pretty, enjoy it!!!!






Hi there Kimibos!  Thanks! Yes you're correct---that's the #4.  I got it because my TF blush brush is too wide & too
       dense for the Chanel JC blush compact.  This one is just right. That was a very thoughtful gift from your dad.
       The bottle to the left of the blush that looks like NP is actually YSL's new Baby Doll Kiss & blush---thought I'd give
       it a try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> im going to be posting pics due to anneri's request in a bit. i have been having a hard time with headaches lately.


 Oh I hope you feel better soon----make sure you're well hydrated


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Finally able to upload a pic of my NPs nestled w/my other goodies


  Fancy haul!


  I'm not feeling so good because I got caught downwind of this




  so if I don't make any sense it's because I inhaled burning upholstery foam lol

  picked a bad day to go to Home Depot!

  got a few polishes in the mail, pics tomorr.... I mean later.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  for now, a little more sleep


----------



## MRV (Mar 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just e-mailed Llarowe with my picture of Pink Sprinkles. I like it very much and wouldn't have bothered to complain, but since she was offering refunds....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, kimibos! That CbL yellow holo loved back my nails a bit too much: may nails were all stained when I took the Ninja mani off!


----------



## MRV (Mar 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful MRV.  That's quite a job you pulled off with your swatch sticks---you must feel good having accomplished all of that---wow!


  Thanks, Med! Swatching the sticks was actually the pleasure&leasure part of my NP endeavour. After assembling the fans (still easy, and I'm trying to take some photoes this weekend!), I started listing my NPs _on my iPhone_ of all places: two evenings & several hours and about 750 polishes later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still have one Helmer drawer full of BLs and Illamasquas to go through!


----------



## MRV (Mar 28, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not feeling so good because I got caught downwind of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, that's not looking good.


  Huh, finally new mani: Essie First Timer again and Elevation Plumeria (this is the one I did not order but received anyways). It's a lovely looking TC, but oh boy, the base was so thick that it was difficult to spread the polish evenly on the nail because you had to put a lot and place the dots since they dragged.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> So sad to hear this. I looked for her avatar, and I do remember seeing her posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was in within 3 minutes of launch time. It's alright, not the end of the world, I still got 5 Lilypads, including the Llarowe XOXO one that I'd been wanting for ever. I didn't manage to get the other two at 1 am either, so it wasn't worth staying up for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Apparently Borealis will be launched on Monday at unannounced times, so I think I might as well give up on that. But Rainbow Connection is also launching it on Monday, so hopefully I'll manage to grab it. 

  I might give the new Dance Legend multichrome holos a miss tonight to ensure checking out fast with the Llarowes I want to grab (just Wind Beneath my Wings and an Oops bag). I've asked them to combined my orders, so I don't mind checking out with just 2 things.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> eeek that wrinkling is so strange! I love the fixed one
> ...


 





 Hysterical!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> So sad to hear this. I looked for her avatar, and I do remember seeing her posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So pretty MRV!!!!---It made me think of a summer dress!  You have a lot of patience too!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful MRV.  That's quite a job you pulled off with your swatch sticks---you must feel good having accomplished all of that---wow!


Thank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you Medgal ! oh yes Tapage is perfect for summer and if it's snowing, well it's like saying " Summer, I am calling you " !


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2014)

Right, that's more like it. I've placed two orders with Llarowe and got everything I wanted.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 28, 2014)

Fuzzy: No inhaling burning  foam!   Are they still working on upgrades to the site? My multiquote button is missing, and my avatar seems to have changed to a pair of lips on its own accord (My profile page still shows the nail polish photo). V. strange.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> Yeah, I ended up placing only one single NP order on my payday (spring ILNPs). That must be a record! Love stamping over gradient!   Nice combo! You need to try them w/o the TC, too! Which sands do you have? Some might be with finer texture.   You need to wait 15 minutes between sand polish coats. They are actually the quickest ones to dry compared to a regular mani.   Thanks, yes it is!   Yes, and it was actually even better: one of the polishes they sent me was not the one I ordered. So I contacted them, and they replied swiftly saying that I can keep the polish and the correct one is almost on it's way to me! So, I ended up with two free polishes!  I'm still contempating...   Oh no, I was just thinking about ordering Revolution. Good to know you can't mix it with other BCs. Nice resque, and accents!   Thanks! That Ciate looks lovely!   Nice mani! LAMB is the only polish I got from this collection, too.   Thanks, Med! Swatching the sticks was actually the pleasure&leasure part of my NP endeavour. After assembling the fans (still easy, and I'm trying to take some photoes this weekend!), I started listing my NPs _on my iPhone_ of all places: two evenings & several hours and about 750 polishes later :thud: I still have one Helmer drawer full of BLs and Illamasquas to go through!


 Other than the 2 I used I have OPI Jinx and Alcatraz Rocks. Haha I'm not sure I can do it! :bangin:  I have my polishes listed on my iPhone too, and I can start my swatch sticks soon because I have my markers now! I will need to get more sticks ordered soon, I know I don't have enough.  





MRV said:


> Oh no, that's not looking good.   Huh, finally new mani: Essie First Timer again and Elevation Plumeria (this is the one I did not order but received anyways). It's a lovely looking TC, but oh boy, the base was so thick that it was difficult to spread the polish evenly on the nail because you had to put a lot and place the dots since they dragged.


  The fire department dispatch page still shows it as active, yikes!  Your mani makes me think of cupcakes with the round sugar confetti sprinkles! Yum :yum: :amused:   





Bcteagirl said:


> Fuzzy: No inhaling burning  foam!


  :thud: ok :lol:  As I mentioned above- Sharpie oil-based paint markers: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  And wee NPC haul: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nfu Oh JS 28- been waiting for this one to come back in stock for a while. And PP Bewitch & OPI Guy Meets Gal-Veston which were both on sale!


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2014)

Emily de Molly Monet Garden.    cadillacquer / im holding a sample of the Orly Argan oil cuticle oil! i loved it and i plan to purchase the big bottle. BL 2 fingered salute 


 

 


  Deborah lippman Stormy Weather Topped with Elevation Dzangi. i luv the topper white and mint glitters./ OPI  Alis big break./ ILNP cynus Loop


 

 


  this one is old, from before my trip. it was a gift from Buick. a veryy special polish!/ Hare The Monster!/ Hare Zoltar speaks.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 28, 2014)

Current mani. Sephora by opi read my palm. Topped with confetti ice ice baby./ then Nubar Jewel and Happy hands for british eyes only. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The site seems to be a tad wonky tonight.  At any rate yes Dominique I am so ready for warmth & sunshine
   so I'm trying to get it through my manis.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Emily de Molly Monet Garden.    cadillacquer / im holding a sample of the Orly Argan oil cuticle oil! i loved it and i plan to purchase the big bottle. BL 2 fingered salute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Kimibos, your nails look so strong and healthy and your manis are just beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> So sad to hear this. I looked for her avatar, and I do remember seeing her posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ahoy MRV!!  The TF lippie in the photo is *Flamingo*, a cool toned hot pink.  I love TF lippies.
       The YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush is indeed unique to my experience.  I got *Fuchsia Desinvolte,*
 a shocking pink color.  The texture is super light and it doesn't give the appearance of lipstick
       but definitely exceeds a stain.  The applicator is also unique--a paddle shape w/an opening in the
       center that grips the product as you remove it from the bottle.  You only need a very small amount
       as a blush and it blends effortlessly.  I love both the pigmentation and texture as both a lip and cheek
       item.  I can't speak to duration at this time because I tried it before bed, but I am looking forward to
       wearing it.  I'm also eyeing one or two other colors in the line.  HTHs!

       Oh, & the TF NP is Coral Beach, a soft peachy coral.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> So sad to hear this. I looked for her avatar, and I do remember seeing her posts.   :haha:    Congratulations! Everybody seems to be crazy about BF! That was the only NP I got from that collection as I alread had the ORLY dupes for the others.   :agree:   Oh no, how soon did you get in? I was let in almost immediately, and was able to grab 3 Lilypads with no problems. Let's see how it goes tonight. BUT Borealis? I don't see it!?   Awesome haul! Which TF lippie did you get? The TF NP looks lovely, too!   We are looking forward to them! Hope you're feeling better, kimibos.   That looks like an interesting product. Please let us know how you like it.   Oh no, that's not looking good.   Huh, finally new mani: Essie First Timer again and Elevation Plumeria (this is the one I did not order but received anyways). It's a lovely looking TC, but oh boy, the base was so thick that it was difficult to spread the polish evenly on the nail because you had to put a lot and place the dots since they dragged.


  Wow, that topcoat looks so great and unique! Love it!  The PP restock will be on Monday over here. Any recs besides Aurora?  





Fuzzy said:


> Other than the 2 I used I have OPI Jinx and Alcatraz Rocks. Haha I'm not sure I can do it! :bangin:  I have my polishes listed on my iPhone too, and I can start my swatch sticks soon because I have my markers now! I will need to get more sticks ordered soon, I know I don't have enough. The fire department dispatch page still shows it as active, yikes!  Your mani makes me think of cupcakes with the round sugar confetti sprinkles! Yum :yum: :amused: :thud: ok :lol:  As I mentioned above- Sharpie oil-based paint markers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Alcatraz is lovely. Try it out! But generally I think Zoya's sands are finer than the OPIs.   Hope the smoke is gone now!  





kimibos said:


> Current mani. Sephora by opi read my palm. Topped with confetti ice ice baby./ then Nubar Jewel and Happy hands for british eyes only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You've still such lovely nails! Totally jealous! ;P  I played around with Bad Fairy today and that came out. A bit tacky but fun!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


   Oh that is so, so cool looking---Bad Fairy was good to you Anneri!!!  Love it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2014)

Off topic but Kimibos, the Chanel angled face brush that has been backordered on Chanel.com for months is now available at Bloomies.  I might have seen it at Nordies too
It's an amazing brush if you're still interested.


----------



## MRV (Mar 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Ahoy MRV!!  The TF lippie in the photo is *Flamingo*, a cool toned hot pink.  I love TF lippies.
> The YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush is indeed unique to my experience.  I got *Fuchsia Desinvolte,*
> a shocking pink color.  The texture is super light and it doesn't give the appearance of lipstick
> but definitely exceeds a stain.  The applicator is also unique--a paddle shape w/an opening in the
> ...


  Thanks, Anneri! I have only worn Aurora so far, but I REALLY loved it! Looks like you had a great time with you new polish! Love the spots.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, I try to stalk then. I might need Darcy in my life, too.
> 
> I did not have time to check out the new DLs, but they must be available also later on. I'm more into brights now anyways.
> 
> ...


 

   My pleasure MRV! I don't have many TF lippies either. Did you find the YSL formula light?  I don't know if I'm even describing it accurately but I have nothing else like
   it. 



 The orange one is on my list and I'll have to check out the peach one---both colors are favs for me.  I'm wearing the *Fuchsia Desinvolte *today along w/my YSL 
   Rose Baby Doll NP.  Lovely together--like who knew??


----------



## Anneri (Mar 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh that is so, so cool looking---Bad Fairy was good to you Anneri!!!  Love it:eyelove: [/COLOR]


  Thanks Med! The spots are actually leopard spots I stamped on and then filled in with the golden polish. Hubby said it's the best mani I ever did but best take that with a grain of salt because that's the guy who doesn't know pink from coral lol!  





MRV said:


> Thanks, I try to stalk then. I might need Darcy in my life, too.  I did not have time to check out the new DLs, but they must be available also later on. I'm more into brights now anyways.   Thanks, Med! I've been buying summer dresses since the New Year! :haha:    :bigthumb:  Yeah, got my Oopsies and Revolution, and that's it.   Those are nice sands! Courage! Happy swatching!  Thanks, someone said to my today that my mani looks like an Easter mani. There seems to be so many interpretations!  Nice haul!   Such a lovely manis! You have great polishes, and your nails look really good. I have noticed that my nails don't grow at all the same way they do in the summer time, so thank you for the cuticle oil tip, I've been thinking what to get once my current oil runs out.   Thank you for the mini review! You pick up some lovely colours! I love my all two :haha: TF lippies, too!  Today I happened to go by the YSL BDK&Bs at a store, so I had to swatch a few - the orange #4 and the coral #7. I really loved the coral  . I'm crazy about light orange shades these days. Unfortunately the YSLs cost here 45 Euros :thud: - def. no-no! I also saw a lip swatch of the shade you have. It looked really lovely!   Thanks, Anneri! I have only worn Aurora so far, but I REALLY loved it! Looks like you had a great time with you new polish! Love the spots.


  Thank you MRV! I actually like BF more in the bottle than on my nails, but it's pretty nevertheless.  Do you plan on getting Borealis on Monday?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 29, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Emily de Molly Monet Garden.    cadillacquer / im holding a sample of the Orly Argan oil cuticle oil! i loved it and i plan to purchase the big bottle. BL 2 fingered salute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it! Which company puts out Bad Fairy? I need to investigate this polish further 

  Went to an Estee Lauder warehouse sale in Friday. Most of the polishes are Clinique, so having barely recovered from the last time I tried a clinique polish, I passed.

  I did get a double set, a purple lip gloss and a grapeish purple nail polish in Micheal Kors (15$ for the both). It looks like a lovely colour, does anybody have experience with this polish brand? Tried the gloss already and it is gorgeous.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry, I'm not going to quote anyone, but just generally wanted to say, lovely manis! I've been reading in the background for a couple of days, but was too busy or tired to reply. We've had a couple of very difficult days with my daughter.

  Anyway, I have some pictures to show you. I've finally got around to ordering the Zoya Magical Pixies and also Monet. 





  And this is my current mani, Glitter Gal Fuchsia 3D holo stamped and before stamping (late last night). Yes, I know, it's not fuchsia, but that's what it's called. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  It took me a long time to stamp, I don't know if my stamper is a bit rubbish or the plate isn't great (it's Pueen), but I might try getting another stamper. Or maybe I was scraping too much off? The plate ended up pretty scratched afterwards. Hmm.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to quote anyone, but just generally wanted to say, lovely manis! I've been reading in the background for a couple of days, but was too busy or tired to reply. We've had a couple of very difficult days with my daughter.
> 
> Anyway, I have some pictures to show you. I've finally got around to ordering the Zoya Magical Pixies and also Monet.
> 
> ...






OOOO LA LA Anitacska!  Love it.  I bet I'd find stamping pretty therapeutic---you did a great job.  I hope things get better w/your daughter


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 30, 2014)

This is truly gorgeous, I love your mani !


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

WOW!

  I take my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [SUP]off to the Mani ladies.. you are truly artists.[/SUP]

  [SUP]I look down in shame at my stumpy nails.[/SUP]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[SUP]. [/SUP]


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to quote anyone, but just generally wanted to say, lovely manis! I've been reading in the background for a couple of days, but was too busy or tired to reply. We've had a couple of very difficult days with my daughter.
> 
> Anyway, I have some pictures to show you. I've finally got around to ordering the Zoya Magical Pixies and also Monet.
> 
> ...








sorry you've been having a rough time

  Very pretty mani! I am also not sure why it's called fuchsia :lol:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2014)

Just to let you know, Pretty Polish has Borealis in stock right now. Just ordered it along with some China Glaze textures. http://www.prettypolish.nl/nagellak/picture-polish/borealis-picture-polish-limited-edition.html


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2014)

Today's mani FF The Fruitcake is Not a Lie over CbL Root Beer


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2014)

ladies, i have missed way too much to go back but i have missed you all!
   I got some more lilypads last week during the llarowe restock. was cart jacked for You've got my Attention twice!  lol oh well almost all the lilypads i have are purple. I also got 2 of the CBL chairity polishes, Freedom isn't Free and Jo Jo. oh and Picture Polish Aurora ( glad they are keeping that one LE). i know i have dupes already but i still had to have it cuz its LE!!!! lol i know u ladies understand
  i have so many manis but i don't want to blow up the thread and some of you have seen them on FB, or IG anyways. 
  oh i also pre ordered Enchanted MArch and April, i hope they are pretty! i wore Feb today i loved it!
  i did a whole week of pink/purple enchanteds so i will at least post those lol since they are my favorite =)
  going to do some peach corals next week. Starting with Lilypads Im feelin Peachy. hope this one is as pretty on as it looks in the bottle lol

  oh ya and i bought tonsssss of nail sticks and swatched all of my indies! =) i wrote the names with a perm sharpie but now its runbbing off!! sux lol
  any new collections coming out? lol


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


I can confirm that this is even prettier than the photo shows!

  Tonight: Two words: Spaarrrrkling garrrabage! Not so sparkly at night, so will try to take a picture tomorrow. Bought this one in the summer and just got it on now lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> I can confirm that this is even prettier than the photo shows!
> 
> Tonight: Two words: Spaarrrrkling garrrabage! Not so sparkly at night, so will try to take a picture tomorrow. Bought this one in the summer and just got it on now lol.


  Thanks! The sun went down too fast! haha I'll get a sunshine pic tomorrow

  Spaaarrrrrrrkkkkkllleeessssss


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Fuzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Today's mani  FF The Fruitcake is Not a Lie over CbL Root Beer
> ...


 Love sparkling garbage!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> ladies, i have missed way too much to go back but i have missed you all!
> I got some more lilypads last week during the llarowe restock. was cart jacked for You've got my Attention twice!  lol oh well almost all the lilypads i have are purple. I also got 2 of the CBL chairity polishes, Freedom isn't Free and Jo Jo. oh and Picture Polish Aurora ( glad they are keeping that one LE). i know i have dupes already but i still had to have it cuz its LE!!!! lol i know u ladies understand
> i have so many manis but i don't want to blow up the thread and some of you have seen them on FB, or IG anyways.
> oh i also pre ordered Enchanted MArch and April, i hope they are pretty! i wore Feb today i loved it!
> ...






 Welcome home Naughtyp!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Very pretty Fuzzy!!!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 31, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> ladies, i have missed way too much to go back but i have missed you all!
> I got some more lilypads last week during the llarowe restock. was cart jacked for You've got my Attention twice!  lol oh well almost all the lilypads i have are purple. I also got 2 of the CBL chairity polishes, Freedom isn't Free and Jo Jo. oh and Picture Polish Aurora ( glad they are keeping that one LE). i know i have dupes already but i still had to have it cuz its LE!!!! lol i know u ladies understand
> i have so many manis but i don't want to blow up the thread and some of you have seen them on FB, or IG anyways.
> oh i also pre ordered Enchanted MArch and April, i hope they are pretty! i wore Feb today i loved it!
> ...


  Finally you're home again! Yay! Enjoy spring break!


----------



## Lalalish (Mar 31, 2014)

[ATTACHMENT=814]image.jpg (883k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT].     :loco:


----------



## Anneri (Mar 31, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> .


  Could be worse, Lalalish!


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2014)

Naughtyp said:


> ladies, i have missed way too much to go back but i have missed you all!
> I got some more lilypads last week during the llarowe restock. was cart jacked for You've got my Attention twice!  lol oh well almost all the lilypads i have are purple. I also got 2 of the CBL chairity polishes, Freedom isn't Free and Jo Jo. oh and Picture Polish Aurora ( glad they are keeping that one LE). i know i have dupes already but i still had to have it cuz its LE!!!! lol i know u ladies understand
> i have so many manis but i don't want to blow up the thread and some of you have seen them on FB, or IG anyways.
> oh i also pre ordered Enchanted MArch and April, i hope they are pretty! i wore Feb today i loved it!
> ...


  That's still ok!


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, I tried to take some pics of my swatch fans, but it's really impossible. The lightning I have is either full blast (the sun was shining yesterday) or a shade, no indirect natural light. Here's group pics so you can have an idea of the multitude:







  Also new mani (which suffered multiple injuries in 12 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




): Chanel Distraction and DL Candy Shop:


----------



## Anneri (Mar 31, 2014)

I just love looking at np p0rn like that! Thanks for posting MRV! I also like the red mani.  Finally my little haul of np supplies arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I'll try something out later!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 31, 2014)

Not sure I know how to do this, so here's my attempt!
  Some Lilypad pics from my last 2 manicures:
  Baltic Blue Indoors:


  Baltic Blue outdoors:





  True Blood under halogens



  (I never realised how messy my application was till now!)

  True Blood with flash




  True Blood is due to go today so last night I decided to try my first attempt at dotting:



  The manicure is a week old, but this is True Blood outdoors with an old Special FX pink cream for the dots.  I'm not sure if I pulled it off!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, I'm not going to quote anyone, but just generally wanted to say, lovely manis! I've been reading in the background for a couple of days, but was too busy or tired to reply. We've had a couple of very difficult days with my daughter.
> 
> Anyway, I have some pictures to show you. I've finally got around to ordering the Zoya Magical Pixies and also Monet.
> 
> ...


  Oh I love this manicure, the stamping is gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, I tried to take some pics of my swatch fans, but it's really impossible. The lightning I have is either full blast (the sun was shining yesterday) or a shade, no indirect natural light. Here's group pics so you can have an idea of the multitude:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay Anneri---I'm looking forward to your art work and I'm looking forward to learning something from you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not sure I know how to do this, so here's my attempt!
> Some Lilypad pics from my last 2 manicures:
> Baltic Blue Indoors:
> 
> ...






and *WELCOME* PearlyQueen!!!  Love your polka-dot mani.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not sure I know how to do this, so here's my attempt!
> Some Lilypad pics from my last 2 manicures:
> Baltic Blue Indoors:
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis! Is that a cat I see in your first picture? Feel free to post a picture of him/her too. We do love animals around here!

  Oh and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NaughtyP! So nice to see everyone coming back to the mother ship! 

  I would post my mani picture, but my hubby is hovering around behind me and I hate it when people are looking over my shoulders, so I shall do that later.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2014)

Alright, managed to get rid of him, here's my mani:





  Max Factor Moon Dust with Hits Glitters World Toquio on the accents.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Alright, managed to get rid of him, here's my mani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the welcome, Morph will be very happy to know he was spotted!  I'll try to remember to post a proper pic of him next time!  I thought he'd make a better background for my pic than my messy living room!
  Love that soft purple in Moon Dust, and the Hits looks cool with it!
  Hovery husbands are annoying...!


----------



## Lalalish (Mar 31, 2014)

This is why I LOVE this place!  You are all so nice!  I just like pretty things. I went to Sephora yesterday with NO intention of even looking at Polish...Left with a DL sparkly that I couldn't pass up!  Haven't brought it home yet...not enough room in my purse to sneak it past my boyfriend!!


----------



## honey on boost (Mar 31, 2014)

Love all your mani's! I've been too lazy to paint my nails lately and I haven't see anything that I must have. I think I must be sick or something :shock:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not sure I know how to do this, so here's my attempt!
> Some Lilypad pics from my last 2 manicures:
> Baltic Blue Indoors:
> 
> ...








might want to get that checked out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I tried to take a brighter pic of Fruitcake but they didn't look any better than yesterday's, so nuts to that! 

  Now I have to go do all my dishes and emergency clean my place becuase my Aunt and Grandma are dropping by later! lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> those are great swatch fans! I have to get at it... maybe a few tonight!
> Very pretty mani!
> 
> lots of fun things! happy decorating!
> ...


  Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ooh, I have a style! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just think one finger is a bit boring, so I do my thumb as well. Not always though, it depends on my mood.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Mar 31, 2014)

Welcome back Naughty!

  And great Manis everyone!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 31, 2014)

I *think* I managed to order PP Aurora & Gravity tonight. Keep your fingers crossed for me!   Honey I've not been painting my nails lately either (despite hauling!)   I think it's a combination of working late and that I've taken up cross stitch again this year so my hands are already occupied in the evenings if I am home


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Honey I've not been painting my nails lately either (despite hauling!) I think it's a combination of working late and that I've taken up cross stitch again this year so my hands are already occupied in the evenings if I am home


  Fingers crossed! Have you got a confirmation e-mail? I'm sure it'll be fine. Apparently Sally Magpies is restocking PP tomorrow, but no time as yet. I was smugly sitting the RC restock out this evening, so happy I managed to order Borealis last night from Pretty Polish.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Fingers crossed! Have you got a confirmation e-mail? I'm sure it'll be fine. Apparently Sally Magpies is restocking PP tomorrow, but no time as yet. I was smugly sitting the RC restock out this evening, so happy I managed to order Borealis last night from Pretty Polish.


  I have, but the site says they're on a break, so just nervous they might have oversold. Have to wait until Weds for a shipping notice. I hadn't even been thinking about the restock until someone (probably you!) mentioned it earlier. I knew I'd be too late for Borealis, but was pleasantly surprised to see the rest still available.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I have, but the site says they're on a break, so just nervous they might have oversold. Have to wait until Weds for a shipping notice. I hadn't even been thinking about the restock until someone (probably you!) mentioned it earlier. I knew I'd be too late for Borealis, but was pleasantly surprised to see the rest still available.


  Well, they are all still showing in stock (except Borealis), so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Alright, managed to get rid of him, here's my mani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Absolutely love this Anitacska-----very spring-like


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> Love all your mani's! I've been too lazy to paint my nails lately and I haven't see anything that I must have. *I think I must be sick or something*


  Oh I hope not HOB!!!   Maybe it's just a phase.  At least that's what I've been telling myself because I seem to have lost my MAC mojo



.  I haven't purchased 
   anything from the last several collections, and MAC is was my first love!  
   Go figure


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> This is why I LOVE this place! You are all so nice! I just like pretty things. I went to Sephora yesterday with NO intention of even looking at Polish...Left with a DL sparkly that I couldn't pass up! *Haven't brought it home yet...not enough room in my purse to sneak it past my boyfriend!!*






Ahoy Lalalish.  You're definitely one of us-----exercises discretion and strategizes the best ways to hide NP from one's partner!


----------



## Lalalish (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a feeling that I wasn't the only one!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> I had a feeling that I wasn't the only one!!






   Oh you're so not alone!


----------



## Honi (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey ladies! So I've been seeing the beard  manicure everywhere on the catwalks and I wanted to try. Used L'Oreal Grace Tweed for the hairy bits, Maybelline Light Up for the textured sort of beard type feeling and then L'Oreal Goldleaf for some added bling. I looove it!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

the polishaholic has swatches of Borealis!http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/03/picture-polish-borealis-swatch-review.html



Medgal07 said:


> Off topic but Kimibos, the Chanel angled face brush that has been backordered on Chanel.com for months is now available at Bloomies.  I might have seen it at Nordies too
> It's an amazing brush if you're still interested. *thanks hun! i should let my dad know. he got me the blush, the stippling and concealer ones! i luv him! *
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *MRV*
> 
> ...


  FUN!!! i cant wait to see your designs! 

  Thank you all for liking my manis and specially all the nice comments about my nails. After the trip my nutrition got so bad that i had ridges, they looked very bad. i didnt wear polish for 2 months and was nauseated by the smell of the polish and acetone. i have been putting lots of the orly Argan oil, and a mixed a made of olive+sweet almond oil. i do have to admit that even at my worst my nails always grow long and strong. im very lucky at that.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2014)

Honi said:


> Hey ladies! So I've been seeing the beard  manicure everywhere on the catwalks and I wanted to try. Used L'Oreal Grace Tweed for the hairy bits, Maybelline Light Up for the textured sort of beard type feeling and then L'Oreal Goldleaf for some added bling. I looove it!


  Tsk tsk honi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  APRIL's FOOL!!!!


----------



## Honi (Apr 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Tsk tsk honi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  A girl's gotta have some fun eh?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2014)

Honi said:


> A girl's gotta have some fun eh?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Tsk tsk honi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaha, it took me a minute to realise what day it was!


----------



## MRV (Apr 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, it took me a minute to realise what day it was!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, kimibos! Which one is the dupe?

  You are lucky to have healthy nails!


----------



## MRV (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks like Cirque is having a new collection:

  http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/?p=4662


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2014)

Oops, just counted and realised I got 20 polishes this month. Oopsie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

Honi said:


> Hey ladies! So I've been seeing the beard  manicure everywhere on the catwalks and I wanted to try. Used L'Oreal Grace Tweed for the hairy bits, Maybelline Light Up for the textured sort of beard type feeling and then L'Oreal Goldleaf for some added bling. I looove it!


 You got me Honi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My first thought was that Helen Keller did your nails----said *w/high pitch & questioning in a bewildered tone*


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oops, just counted and realised I got 20 polishes this month. Oopsie!






Way to go Anneri--someone has to help Anitacska uphold our image cause I've failed miserably!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Forgot to say that the fans contain my worn polishes only (minus last week's polishes).
> 
> Looks like you are going to have some fun with your nails!
> 
> ...


  The list is the way to go isn't it MRV!!!  It has saved me from buying the same NP twice on more than one occasion.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Off topic but Kimibos, the Chanel angled face brush that has been backordered on Chanel.com for months is now available at Bloomies.  I might have seen it at Nordies too
> It's an amazing brush if you're still interested. *thanks hun! i should let my dad know. he got me the blush, the stippling and concealer ones! i luv him! *


 That's a great dad you have there.  You will love this brush---it's become my fav for bronzing because of the angular shape & it's super dense!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Way to go Anneri--someone has to help Anitacska uphold our image cause I've failed miserably![/COLOR]


  Thanks Med!   Here's a group picture:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And here's the first stamping attempt:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the roses a lot and will use them again soon. I need some practice!!!  I'm very disappointed in the konad plate m66 dupe I got. I didn't manage to transfer the image on the stamper at all. I tried with a lot of polishes, but nothing. Any advice? I googled and some blogger said she had the same problem until she got a squishier stamper. Maybe I should get a new one?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

Honi said:


> Hey ladies! So I've been seeing the beard  manicure everywhere on the catwalks and I wanted to try. Used L'Oreal Grace Tweed for the hairy bits, Maybelline Light Up for the textured sort of beard type feeling and then L'Oreal Goldleaf for some added bling. I looove it!


  Brilliant!  Maybe the whole hand is the next big thing, might actually finish some polishes if so!  
  Love your dedication to a joke!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Forgot to say that the fans contain my worn polishes only (minus last week's polishes).
> 
> Looks like you are going to have some fun with your nails!
> 
> ...


  Thanks MRV!  I do have a very dark True Blood, was a little disappointed with it to be honest.  The joys of handmade I guess!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm very disappointed in the konad plate m66 dupe I got. I didn't manage to transfer the image on the stamper at all. I tried with a lot of polishes, but nothing. Any advice? I googled and some blogger said she had the same problem until she got a squishier stamper. Maybe I should get a new one?


  Some cool colours there, I'm especially fancying those Catrices - not to mention my UTTER JEALOUSY of your Bad Fairy!
  I do like stamping, and that's a lovely colour scheme.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2014)

My latest one crossed of the untried mountain - Teal Pearl by Lilypad Lacquer:


  In sun



  Under halogens



  In shade outdoors

  And since you've shown an interest:



  Morpheus




  Ziggy


----------



## Anneri (Apr 2, 2014)

Awwwwwww, Ziggy is soooooooo cute!

  I also like the Lilypad mani. It looks nearly metallic in the outdoors' !

  I fell in love with the new DD collection today and seriously consider buying them all: http://www.plumpandpolished.com/2014/03/different-dimension-spring-2014.html


----------



## mintymilky (Apr 2, 2014)

*kimibos*, I envy you! Those nails .. <3 I want mine to be longer.. 

*MRV*, very pretty mani! 






  p2 - miss velvet


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *kimibos*, I envy you! Those nails .. <3 I want mine to be longer..
> 
> *MRV*, very pretty mani!
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Awwwwwww, Ziggy is soooooooo cute!
> 
> I also like the Lilypad mani. It looks nearly metallic in the outdoors' !
> 
> I fell in love with the new DD collection today and seriously consider buying them all: http://www.plumpandpolished.com/2014/03/different-dimension-spring-2014.html


  I'll tell her!  The Lilypad manages to be both metallic and holo, and it's my fave of theirs so far.
  I've had an eye on Different Dimension for a while, but haven't got any yet.  I'm not really attracted to this collection apart from Tulips are better than one - it's right up my street!  Even though I'm meant to be cutting down, I can't see me avoiding this one, though 4 coats is pushing it!
  The others don't seem different enough to stuff I already have, apart from the gold (and it's not my shade at all).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *kimibos*, I envy you! Those nails .. <3 I want mine to be longer..
> 
> *MRV*, very pretty mani!
> 
> ...


  I love this colour!  And longer nails are a pain, I like to be able to do stuff with my hands.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2014)

These are last week's additions to my stash:



  Enchanted Polish - Hey Jude; Femme Fatale - Ink of the Sea; Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces; Jessica Lucky Star




  Color Club - Beyond; Love Thy Polish - Marine Dream; Nails Inc Euston Square


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are last week's additions to my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely colours! I have 5 of these myself.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2014)

Teeny tiny haul from Mei Mei, The Nail Junkie Fish and Femme Fatale Midnight Masquerade (Mei Mei exclusive):





  Also my current mani. Please excuse tipwear, cracking, chipping, it's not the best one ever. But very pretty colour. It's Glitter Gal Red 3D Holo.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Teeny tiny haul from Mei Mei, The Nail Junkie Fish and Femme Fatale Midnight Masquerade (Mei Mei exclusive):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice colours! I need to get a few nail junkie polishes 

  My new polish tonight is from the old sephora hello kitty line, banana cream, a pale yellow polish. Going out to a 'grilled cheese restaraunt' tonight and wanted to be on trend


----------



## kimibos (Apr 2, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are last week's additions to my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very Pretty! i have the Enchanted nov '13 but i think this one looks better more true red. i ended up not liking the EP one.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 2, 2014)

*sooo the Hare Etsy Store is going to be Restock tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Llarowe has all A-Englands at $9. sale Due to Tristams Birthday! that little Cute thing is 3yrs old now!*

  My manis


 

 


  1. DL On the Beach / 2. trying the ciate kaleidoscope klash set, i tried all the colors / 3. Here just the Gold one.
  i dont know if you can tell but i shaped my nails Round.

  i ordered 2 ciate foil sets at sephora, they are on sale for $9.50, they include a full size polish. and i also got the %15 off. i ended up paying $17 including Taxes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm very disappointed in the konad plate m66 dupe I got. I didn't manage to transfer the image on the stamper at all. I tried with a lot of polishes, but nothing. Any advice? I googled and some blogger said she had the same problem until she got a squishier stamper. Maybe I should get a new one?


    Nice family photo there Anneri!  And they were so cooperative for it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE your mani and you did a _fantastic_ job.  So sorry that the one stamp didn't work out.
   If I keep coming to the NP thread maybe some of this creativity will rub off on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 


My latest one crossed of the untried mountain - Teal Pearl by Lilypad Lacquer:

  Very pretty manis PearlyQueen.  The blue one is my fav!  Hooray for kitty love


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *sooo the Hare Etsy Store is going to be Restock tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awesome haul Kimibos!  And those nails
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Major drools!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *kimibos*, I envy you! Those nails .. <3 I want mine to be longer..
> 
> *MRV*, very pretty mani!
> 
> ...


    That's an awesome red MM, and it looks great on your nails!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Teeny tiny haul from Mei Mei, The Nail Junkie Fish and Femme Fatale Midnight Masquerade (Mei Mei exclusive):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I want that Glitter Gal!   My search for the perfect red holo goes on, this one looks gorgeous.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 3, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *sooo the Hare Etsy Store is going to be Restock tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice work with the foiling!  I love the colourful mani.  Unfortunately, when I tried foils (wanted to do it for my wedding mani) years ago, I just couldn't get it to stay looking nice with topcoat on.  I persevered for ages without success - the foiling would look fab, then the topcoat would pull bits off and generally wrinkle it up.  I was sooo disappointed, the QVC demos had always made it look fabulous.  I ended up giving all the foils etc away to someone who had more success.


----------



## MRV (Apr 3, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *sooo the Hare Etsy Store is going to be Restock tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey girl, I see you've been having some Wayne time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I think I need some distraction, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Those foils look really nice, esp. the golden one. I can't remember seeing foils used before.


  BL's summer 2014 Collection! More colors!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.makeup4all.com/butter-london-lolly-brights-nail-polish-collection-for-summer-2014/


----------



## MRV (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's OPI A-Piers to be Tan and Elevation Aguja St. Exupery


----------



## Anneri (Apr 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> Well done! Either way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maybe I'll get the MoYou stamper. I've read good things about that one. Here're some swatches of the Mayybellines:http://nailpolish-and-other-goodies.blogspot.de/2014/03/maybelline-color-show-street-artist.html


----------



## Anneri (Apr 3, 2014)

And here's my mani. I'm totally in love with it. It's the same rose design I did in my last mani on the right hand - excuse the slightly rough look without a proper cleanup and the chip on my ringfinger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  On the left hand I added some studs:


----------



## Anneri (Apr 3, 2014)

Btw, VampyVarnish has swatches of the OPI MLB LE. Just thought to mention it because we discussed it earlier!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


>






Anneri you are on FIRE!  I LOVE this mani!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That's such a good red. Is it still available? And don't worry about longer nails - like Pearlyqueen already pointed out, they're nice to have, but I always end up scratching myself and typing gets get hard. I also do teh mainload of housework, so it's simply not practical. I like your length a lot.
> 
> 
> Wowza, that's quite a red! Stunning!
> ...


    Those plates are awesome...TY for sharing the link.  I'll never catch up to you talented ladies.


----------



## Honi (Apr 3, 2014)

Maybelline red excess  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isadora Cotton candy!  Love both of these, some of the other pastel isadora textures were super sheer but this one was muuuch better!


----------



## mintymilky (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you all!

*Anneri*, yes, that shade is still available.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Btw, VampyVarnish has swatches of the OPI MLB LE. Just thought to mention it because we discussed it earlier!
> oh my some are so frosty...
> 
> 
> ...


  I really like the first one!

  -----
  Expecting a big yucky storm today...
  I've been sneezing like crazy the past few days, there must be something in the air! Hopefully it gets blown away... nearly everything loose outside already sounds like it has! LOL way to wake me up, wind.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2014)

I received my WingDust order, it was all wrapped up nice in a black box full of packing peanuts.  My polishes, Coral Leaf & Cody Cat, came with a wee bag of candy and a glass file! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And from Llarowe I got Different Dimension Today Was a Fairytale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because everyone else was doing it :haha: it's really pretty!


----------



## MRV (Apr 4, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> nice! Aguja St. Exupery is a nice take on the holo topcoat, just don't ask me to pronounce it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome! So lovely so receive such a package.
  Talking about packages, I received today my spring ILNPs and Borealis with Darcy. And 2 TCs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today's mani is EL Absinthe (oh, not the easiest creme) with a trial stamping with Essie Penny Talk (I saw someone had used it for stamping and wanted to try, I think it works, but I'm still missing my new plates!).


----------



## lyseD (Apr 4, 2014)

Zoya Cosmos. A little rough even with top coat. It might be better as an accent nail.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2014)

First I'll post my pictures, then I'll go back and comment. 

  Today's mani, Color Club Daisy Does It and Sparkle and Soar. My first sponging. It turned out pretty well and the yellow is so glowy!





  Also, a little haul from yesterday:





  And a not so little haul...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2014)

MRV said:


> I don't mind long nails when typing. It does not bother me at all. Since I don't play any cord instrument atm, knitting is the only thing that is difficult even with a bit longer nails. But I have not done that either of late.   Which stamper are you referring to? I got the new double ended stamper. Kind of slippery without filing. Also the scraper that came with it is of plastic. I don't think it's working very well. I have to try the CC method.   Success!! :cheer:    Probably skip. The orange is nice but frosty.   Nice! Once again I don't think I've seen those Maybellines here, but we do have the Isadoras. I'm trying to mostly stay away from light pastels though, not to mention the sheerness.   Thanks, it is. It also has some tiny flecks but they don't really show over a darker polish. I can do St. Exupery for you but Aguja I'm not so sure about...   Awesome! So lovely so receive such a package. Talking about packages, I received today my spring ILNPs and Borealis with Darcy. And 2 TCs. :fluffy:   Today's mani is EL Absinthe (oh, not the easiest creme) with a trial stamping with Essie Penny Talk (I saw someone had used it for stamping and wanted to try, I think it works, but I'm still missing my new plates!).


  Love that green!    





lyseD said:


> Zoya Cosmos. A little rough even with top coat. It might be better as an accent nail.


  Nice! Sounds too rough for me though lol    





Anitacska said:


> First I'll post my pictures, then I'll go back and comment.   Today's mani, Color Club Daisy Does It and Sparkle and Soar. My first sponging. It turned out pretty well and the yellow is so glowy!
> 
> Also, a little haul from yesterday:
> 
> And a not so little haul... :haha:


  :eyelove: Wowww! Now I'm trying to figure out if I can get away with wearing a yellow polish even though I know yellow makes me a lobster :lol:  Nice haul!  Ohhh cereal twins! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Family size because I'm a Reese's Puff glutton lol


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2014)

MRV said:


> I don't mind long nails when typing. It does not bother me at all. Since I don't play any cord instrument atm, knitting is the only thing that is difficult even with a bit longer nails. But I have not done that either of late.
> 
> Which stamper are you referring to? I got the new double ended stamper. Kind of slippery without filing. Also the scraper that came with it is of plastic. I don't think it's working very well. I have to try the CC method.
> 
> ...


  Love the stamping! I have to admit though, that sort of green isn't my colour. 

  I'm still waiting for my Borealis. Harlow & Co just restocked/launched PP if anyone's interested. Sadly Borealis is now sold out.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Btw, VampyVarnish has swatches of the OPI MLB LE. Just thought to mention it because we discussed it earlier!
> 
> Meh. Boring and frosty.
> 
> ...


  I like receiving candy in my packages too! I'm still contemplating whether I should get Coral Leaf. Maybe at the next restock on Rainbow Connection.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I think if yellow is at the end of the tips, then it might work for you.
> 
> Unfortunately you can only get the small packs here and the prices are crazy, but I love peanut butter anything, so stocked up on it (I actually bought 3, but only included one in the picture).


  I've got the polishes bookmarked on NailPolishCanada already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  That big box is $7.79 regular price... why is corn & sugar so expensive? lol I prefer when it goes on sale for 3.99, but that only happens a few times a year.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> First I'll post my pictures, then I'll go back and comment.
> 
> Today's mani, Color Club Daisy Does It and Sparkle and Soar. My first sponging. It turned out pretty well and the yellow is so glowy!
> 
> ...


  I LOVE that sponging. I have not tried it yet but I do own sponges.. now I just need those polishes


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> it's really pretty!


   Nice haul Fuzzy.  Hard not to hard to succumb to enabling w/all the amazing NPs & manis around here


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

Originally Posted by *MRV* 


Talking about packages, I received today my spring ILNPs and Borealis with Darcy. And 2 TCs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's mani is EL Absinthe (oh, not the easiest creme) with a trial stamping with Essie Penny Talk (I saw someone had used it for stamping and wanted to try, I think it works, but I'm still missing my new plates!).





Totally went nuts when I saw this mani gorgeous mani and thought, "I must have that nail polish"---then I realized---I already have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think that's called product overload at its best.  LOVE the accent nail too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> First I'll post my pictures, then I'll go back and comment.
> 
> Today's mani, Color Club Daisy Does It and Sparkle and Soar. My first sponging. It turned out pretty well and the yellow is so glowy!
> 
> ...


    Great hauls---I'll take one of each and double the treats!!!  Your mani screams summer---love it!


----------



## LastContrast (Apr 5, 2014)

wahhh, just putting in an order on pciture polish and camo is sold out. just throwing out a query on the off chance - anyone have some hints on who might have it in stock?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2014)

If anyone's interested, Harlow & Co has restocked most of the Colors by Llarowe spring polishes and some other ones incl. the Superbowl ones (?) eg. Seahawks Lime! I'd been lemming it for ages and managed to grab it, yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Here's OPI A-Piers to be Tan and Elevation Aguja St. Exupery


  Lovely chocoholo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> it's really pretty!


  Love the Different Dimension, It's tempting me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> First I'll post my pictures, then I'll go back and comment.
> 
> Today's mani, Color Club Daisy Does It and Sparkle and Soar. My first sponging. It turned out pretty well and the yellow is so glowy!
> 
> ...


  That is an awesome manicure, those nails are on fire!  I don't think I'd be good at sponging, but that makes me very tempted to try though it's way off my colour pallette!  Stunning.    And I like the look of those Gosh colours.  I've picked up Gosh in the chemist so often, but I've never actually bought one.  Got close when one I fancied was marked on sale, but at the checkout they scanned it at full price so I left it!  Enjoy your treats!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2014)

Essie hide and go chic


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2014)

essie style hunter


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 5, 2014)

Monsy your manis are perfect ! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2014)

Monsy said:


> essie style hunter


 Very pretty & perfect manis.  I've always loved Essie.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 5, 2014)

Monsy said:


> essie style hunter


 
  Lovely!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Great hauls---I'll take one of each and double the treats!!!  Your mani screams summer---love it!


  Thank you! Have some treats on me!

  My Pretty Polish haul came today with Borealis.  I was going to get all 6 of the China Glaze polishes (Sea Goddess), but I had to leave one as the postage cost would've doubled for 7 polishes. Will get it later from Nail Polish Direct.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2014)

This week's manicure is Jade Vermelho Surreal -





  Halogen lights





  indoor light




  With flash




  Sunlight

  It's pretty but it's not red!

  My search goes on....
  Maybe this week's only new polish will be "the one" - Enchanted Polish November 2013





  in that lighting, it really looks the same as the Jade though!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2014)

My current mani, Kiko summer 2014 Life in Rio collection n° 475 , just one coat + top coat. It's really bright ( brighter than on the picture ).


----------



## Monsy (Apr 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty & perfect manis.  I've always loved Essie.


  Thank you

  spring collection really surprised me. not much of unique colors but formulas are perfection


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> My current mani, Kiko summer 2014 Life in Rio collection n° 475 , just one coat + top coat. It's really bright ( brighter than on the picture ).


 What a beautiful color---soft & calming---think I need that!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks really good on you!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you Medgal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes it's a pretty blue !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's manicure is Jade Vermelho Surreal -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty mani! If you're after a great red holo, the Glitter Gal Red holo I wore last week is probably the one you're after. It isn't orange at all, it's a gorgeous glowing red.

  This is my mani, Girly Bits D!ck In A Box. It also has a pinkish duochrome to it at extreme angels. Very unique and pretty. Was gonna do some stamping on it too, but ran out of time/energy. Now I'm contemplating what to do for my birthday mani (it's on Tuesday).


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2014)

Monsy said:


> essie style hunter
> PERFECTION!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska*
> ...


  ohh those CG look so pretty! i havent been to sallys in ages. im hoping to get 1 atleast. Love the borealis polish! 
  Cant wwaait for your B-day mani!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's manicure is Jade Vermelho Surreal -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Veryy Pretty! i ended up not liking November from Enchanted.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 6, 2014)

i went to Tjmaxx today and they had Butter london, Sephora by OPI and the new X formula, Orly, OPI and Sparituals.

  i got BL Cream Tea. - white Jelly. i think im gonna do a pedi with it. 

  i didnt look around much since i started to feel tired very soon and didnt want the ambulance to take me home


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i went to Tjmaxx today and they had Butter london, Sephora by OPI and the new X formula, Orly, OPI and Sparituals.
> 
> i got BL Cream Tea. - white Jelly. i think im gonna do a pedi with it.
> 
> i didnt look around much since i started to feel tired very soon and didnt want the ambulance to take me home


 Cream Tea love----so nice w/a summer tan.  Glad you listened to your body & headed home under your own 
   steam, & not an ambulance!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 7, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i went to Tjmaxx today and they had Butter london, Sephora by OPI and the new X formula, Orly, OPI and Sparituals.  i got BL Cream Tea. - white Jelly. i think im gonna do a pedi with it.   i didnt look around much since i started to feel tired very soon and didnt want the ambulance to take me home:haha:


 I love Butter London. I stocked up the last time their site had 50% off. Gonna check out TJ maxx


----------



## MRV (Apr 7, 2014)

Just posting mani. I played with Penny Talk again (with ILNP Music Box) to put it in the 'used' drawer. It was so perfect on the stick swatch but on nails not so. Also found out that I'm just too slow when stamping, maybe polishes intended for stamping don't dry up in a second?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 7, 2014)

@Anitacska: The red holo I wore was CBL The mighty red Baron. Btw, @Pearlyqueen, that's a nice red! The holo isn't that pronounced though.   Nice manis and hauls all around!  I got Borealis and Aurora today! Put Borealis on immediately and couldn't manage to photograph it properly. I used two coats over black. It's nice but no must have I think.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 7, 2014)

My current mani





  I see very pretty manis here !


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Pretty mani! If you're after a great red holo, the Glitter Gal Red holo I wore last week is probably the one you're after. It isn't orange at all, it's a gorgeous glowing red.
> 
> This is my mani, Girly Bits D!ck In A Box. It also has a pinkish duochrome to it at extreme angels. Very unique and pretty. Was gonna do some stamping on it too, but ran out of time/energy. Now I'm contemplating what to do for my birthday mani (it's on Tuesday).


  I did like that red holo - shame it's been discontinued.  I'll keep an eye out for it though!
  Like your mani - grey holo is so classy!
  And Happy Birthday for tomorrow!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Just posting mani. I played with Penny Talk again (with ILNP Music Box) to put it in the 'used' drawer. It was so perfect on the stick swatch but on nails not so. Also found out that I'm just too slow when stamping, maybe polishes intended for stamping don't dry up in a second?


  I like the subtle stamping!  And that's such a pretty metallic copper.  I always like this sort of shade, but they often don't work so well on me for some reason.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  The Mighty Red Baron was on my list to buy at the next restock - but I've been thinking I'd cross it off, as the swatches I've seen haven't been as holo as I'd hoped.  I'm still thinking about it because it's really my kind of red!
  Borealis looks nice on you - I skipped it because the single swatch I'd seen left me a bit unimpressed.  I think it's better than I expected!  Too late now though!  In all honesty, I'm not short of a lacquer or two...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Just posting mani. I played with Penny Talk again (with ILNP Music Box) to put it in the 'used' drawer. It was so perfect on the stick swatch but on nails not so. Also found out that I'm just too slow when stamping, maybe polishes intended for stamping don't dry up in a second?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty!
  I saw it go up on NailPolishCanada, but I didn't feel like I _had _to have it, so I passed. 


  I painted my nails with a holo polish but it's all cloudy today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo-urns!


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Both are very pretty!  No doubt the cereal is much cheaper in the US lol even compared to what I pay!   Nice haul!  nice!  That's a pretty blue!  The name of the polish! :haha:  very nice!  I've been threatened with the ambulance before- apparently sitting on the floor of a store with you blood pressure barely in existence is concerning to salespeople lol   That's what I worry about with trying stamping, I'm just so slow at stuff! Pretty combo! Very pretty! I saw it go up on NailPolishCanada, but I didn't feel like I _had _to have it, so I passed.    I painted my nails with a holo polish but it's all cloudy today   boo-urns!


  LOVE that first blue. Adding to my shopping list.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/mfya3joH-O/ 

  new Enchanted polish. 

*7 hours ago*
Enchanted Polish/Mishka "Lobster Roll" available April 14th at 12pm (NYC time) on mishkanyc.com and at Mishka NYC, Mishka San Francisco, and Mishka Los Angeles stores. @mishkagram @gregmishka#enchantedpolish #mishkaNYC #lobsterroll


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2014)

kimibos said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mfya3joH-O/
> 
> new Enchanted polish.
> 
> ...


   too bad she is only making 2 per store.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> My current mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Dominique, I love Tapage & it looks really good on you---I got this NP because of you and Elegant One.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 7, 2014)

kimibos said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mfya3joH-O/
> 
> new Enchanted polish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I like holos, but for some reason don't feel like I need to own them. Probably just as well.

  As always, great manis ladies! I am currently wearing a dark plum (Borghese Palmero Plum) since I figure once spring actually comes along it won't be as likely to get worn, so I should wear it now! Will be trying to wear any 'non-spring' polishes I haven't worn for about a year now until it is actually spring like weather, however long (or short!) that might be.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2014)

so is it Tuesday already on the UK? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


@Anitacska 

  Thanks for sharing all you manis and hauls with us! all i hope for you is health!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant wait to see your B-day mani!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2014)

*H**appy Birthda**y* Party Time!  I hope you have the best birthday ever Anitacska!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2014)

Happy birthday Anitacska!





  oops!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been threatened with the ambulance before- apparently sitting on the floor of a store with you blood pressure barely in existence is concerning to salespeople lol


  lol for the Hey sailor collection i went to the mall in the AM, i felt fine. by the time i was checking out i started to feel the heat and the confusion taking over. i went out site and started to walk  the hall towards the exit. my mom was waiting for me, and i started to say mom im going to faint, im fainting. i made it to her feet and then i was gone. it was so embarrasing, my mom was pregnant and crying. people were holding me, getting water for me. when i came back. i felt much better then the ambulance arrived, i decided not to go with them. and then was taken to by my dad to see my GI doctor LOL the test were fine. it must have been the summer heat.but yeah i was very ashamed 
  so now when i feel heated, im going home LOL


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2014)

Anitacska, the best wishes for your birthday to you! I hope the family spoils you and makes the day great for you and the new year of your life will be filled with love, laughter and fabulous nailpolishes!


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you're having a lovely day!


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2014)

So sparkly, lyseD! It's def. on the rough side. I have not picked up any of these, just the 'regular' sands.




PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely chocoholo!


  Thanks, PQ! I love this particular shade of brown, too!


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Happy birthday Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'm soooo on bunny mode these days!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Happy birthday Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Fuzzy this is the cutest thing!!!!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 8, 2014)

Happy birthday Anitacska!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> Happy Birthday, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you MRV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My birthday mani, EdM Head Over Heals with Belissima on the accents. I love HOH it's such a gorgeous colour. Much pinker than it looks in the picture btw. Beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Here are the presents I got, my older daughter bought me 3 nail polishes from Claire's! She knows me well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  I did ask my hubby to get me the eye cream though.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Happy birthday Anitacska!


  Thanks Jenny!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2014)

One more post from me, Llarowe posted this on FB about tomorrow's restock/preorder:

Wednesday April 9, 2014 we will be launching the following lines at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT:
A Box Indied, April - back stock
Colors by llarowe - restock (pre-order) please note that if you order with other lines all of the polishes will be delayed until the Colors by llarowe is shipped. If you would like the other lines now please place individual orders
CbL Oops! Mystery Bags
Hare Polish - restock
Models Own - restock and new collections
WingDust - restock and new colors

Several questions coming in on CbL and will address them all here.
1) Anything on the site currently will be restocked tomorrow for pre-orders.
2) The Reno Air Race Series will be re-launched the 3rd week in April for charity to benefit Prostate cancer.
3) This will be the last appearance for the following polishes. These will be limited to what we have left and will not be an unlimited pre-order:
Best Day of My Life
CbL Addicts Blue Me Away
Coal in My Stocking
Come Dance the Hora
Days of Our Polish
Grace 
Holly 
In Another Dimension
Let's Tango Baby
Pink Twinkle
Polishing Under the Influence
Shimmering Waters
Sparkles are a Girls Best Friend
Tazmo Kramer
Turquoise Twinkle
Tweety Bird
Will You Still Leave Me Tealmorrow
4) Oops Mystery Bags may contain unseen polishes but at this point I don't know what is left.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2014)

Okay, last one for today. EP will 3 polishes at the Mishka stores, this is the second one: http://instagram.com/p/miKpzkoH50/


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you Kimibos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Your mani is GORGEOUS!!!!  It's spring personified!  Love it!   Really great birthday haul too!  enjoy!!!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 8, 2014)

I actually have something to share too!  This is what arrived yesterday:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  and I couldn't resist putting one on straight away, this is AE Dancing with Nureyev:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (First pic is pre clean-up so ignore the mess!). Really love it.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, last one for today. EP will 3 polishes at the Mishka stores, this is the second one: http://instagram.com/p/miKpzkoH50/
> Pretty but once i get her simple holos i dont want/like them.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jennyap*
> ...


  Veryyy Pretty! i must save money for an A-e haul. i havent shopped from her since the time they had the fail-sale and i got crappy brushes


----------



## kimibos (Apr 8, 2014)

Here are my latest manis. 2 have instagram's  filters. i find that they look more true to color with the filter, so i use them when my camara cannot capture the color well.
  A-e Princess Tears
  A-e Dragon
  Hare Medusa Luminosa
  Zoya Zuza 

  I got My Ciate's Sets yesterday and 2 Hares i got in the last restock. Perfect Storm and Anemone Gardens. both beautiful. i wore AG already and i luved it. 
  i just did a mani with Ciate Creme Soda 082 which came in one of the sets. i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it. its a soft Crelly Gray.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here are my latest manis. 2 have instagram's  filters. i find that they look more true to color with the filter, so i use them when my camara cannot capture the color well.
> A-e Princess Tears
> A-e Dragon
> Hare Medusa Luminosa
> ...


    Oooo la la Kimibos---beautiful manis----I so want your nails!!!  Great haul!!!  How do you like Ciate?  I've looked at those polishes and admired some of the colors, but
   have no idea why I never purchased any.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> BEAUTIFUL JENNYAP!  AWESOME HAUL TOO!!!
> 
> Oooo la la Kimibos---beautiful manis----I so want your nails!!!  Great haul!!!  How do you like Ciate?  I've looked at those polishes and admired some of the colors, but
> have no idea why I never purchased any.


  Thanks Medgal! you are always very nice. i think they are a hit/miss type of brand. i liked the formula of Creme soda alot, but i have Pepperminty which is a creme and its very thick, just bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i may try some polish thinner with it.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is my polish Lemming right now. RBL Footpath
  http://www.rescuebeauty.com/index.php/nail-polish/footpath.html





  Picture from 
  http://www.polishpolice.com/2014/02/06/rbl-a-poem-collection/

  **Girls do you think is possible to sell some polishes through Instagram? i have seen people selling mac, but i dont know how i would give the person my emal since i dont want to write it down with the picture. im very new to instagram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i just want to get rid of the 3 Enchanteds i didnt like. LOL


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here is my polish Lemming right now. RBL Footpath http://www.rescuebeauty.com/index.php/nail-polish/footpath.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't know much about Instagram either, but curious about which EPs you want to sell.


----------



## MRV (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here is my polish Lemming right now. RBL Footpath
> http://www.rescuebeauty.com/index.php/nail-polish/footpath.html
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey, that RBL is on my mental list. My 25% off day is approaching (plus free shipping this month!) so it might be in my possession soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't know about IG but maybe you could open a new email account just for that?


  I think Anitacska must have sent me some vibes yesterday: I did Anitacska accents and there's something else quite familiar...





  Illamasqua Harem and Cirque Lullaby


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here are my latest manis. 2 have instagram's  filters. i find that they look more true to color with the filter, so i use them when my camara cannot capture the color well.
> A-e Princess Tears
> A-e Dragon
> Hare Medusa Luminosa
> ...


  Great manis! My favourite is Zuza, which is good because I have that one!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, such a cute BD mani! I love both these polishes (and you're right, HOH has a beautiful tone). You got very wise gifts!   Thanks, Anitacska!  No, the cars are big and black! They are packed individually, maybe 6 x 4 cm. I don't know if they come in other sizes.  Uh, I've never placed such a big order from Llarowe! Harlow is or rather was the only indie seller with free postage for me I think.  What? They send you double the amout for the same postage? I need to recheck that.   Awsome haul! I've been neglecting AE a for a long time, too. I'm just thinking I can get them later. Nurejev is one that I'd like to have though. It looks very pretty!   Beautiful manis, kimibos!   Hey, that RBL is on my mental list. My 25% off day is approaching (plus free shipping this month!) so it might be in my possession soon.    I don't know about IG but maybe you could open a new email account just for that?   I think Anitacska must have sent me some vibes yesterday: I did Anitacska accents and there's something else quite familiar...
> 
> Illamasqua Harem and Cirque Lullaby


  Mani telepathy! Very pretty    There was finally some sun CbL Good Golly Miss Molly


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, such a cute BD mani! I love both these polishes (and you're right, HOH has a beautiful tone). You got very wise gifts!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anitacska!
> ...


  I've just ordered this from Harlow last week. So gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Thanks Medgal! you are always very nice. i think they are a hit/miss type of brand. i liked the formula of Creme soda alot, but i have Pepperminty which is a creme and its very thick, just bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...







 That's too bad about Pepperminty---- I was thinking polish thinner too---I keep a bottle on hand with teeny weeny funnel.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here is my polish Lemming right now. RBL Footpath
> http://www.rescuebeauty.com/index.php/nail-polish/footpath.html
> 
> 
> ...


    I had an immediate reaction to this mani & NP Kimibos----a very good reaction.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love it.  I can see why you want it.  
   Sorry but I'm not on instagram.  I did see another NP thread here on Specktra.  This thread happens to be my home base, so I didn't explore it but you may want to 
   check it out to see if they sell or swap.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here is my mani Formula X in Photoelectric, the sun is down but the np is still very bright ! Sephora launched the brand yesterday, great !


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is my mani Formula X in Photoelectric, the sun is down but the np is still very bright ! Sephora launched the brand yesterday, great !


  Very pretty color Dominique.  I'll have to revisit Formula X---I have one from last year, Sparkle Bomb and I really like it.
  Are you happy w/the formula?


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is my mani Formula X in Photoelectric, the sun is down but the np is still very bright ! Sephora launched the brand yesterday, great !


  This looks like it has little dots in it! I like it. I was so mad they stopped carrying OPI (Aside from the Gels) that I haven't really purchased any of their polishes.


  What do you think about the One Time Use Nail Polish Pods sephora is coming out with?


http://www.beautyalmanac.com/article/Sephora-One-Time-Use-Nail-Polish-Pods/1794


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I had an immediate reaction to this mani & NP Kimibos----a very good reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks. YES cream Soda is Gorgeous, i wonder if they have more crelly/jelly polishes. 
  Enchanted Oct and NOv 2013. i didnt like them.





 the sephora thing is just weird. maybe for someone that doesnt like nail polish, and cant commit to a full size bottle at once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOT ME.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2014)

It looks like glass, and it feels very glass-like in fact, it's very bright indeed in the sun I love it ! I don't think all Formula X are worth the splurge though. I haven't seen the One Time Use Nail Polish, I agree with that only if it's an environmental friendly idea, but is it ? A np bottle lasts up to 10 years in my experience, even if the brands write 12-24 months on the bottles, well one time use, why not for occasional users , but it's not really for us NPAs I guess lol !


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It looks like glass, and it feels very glass-like in fact, it's very bright indeed in the sun I love it ! I don't think all Formula X are worth the splurge though. I haven't seen the One Time Use Nail Polish, I agree with that only if it's an environmental friendly idea, but is it ? A np bottle lasts up to 10 years in my experience, even if the brands write 12-24 months on the bottles, well one time use, why not for occasional users , but it's not really for us NPAs I guess lol !


Plus, I would be afraid:
  a) They would dry up faster
  b) If I used them for nail art, would I then risk not having enough to do a full mani later?

  What sale?? I feel like I am missing something. Unless everybody means the Spring sale at Sephora. That I already did. And somehow managed to avoid all polishes. Although I may grab heirloom in November.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bcteagirl* 

  Plus, I would be afraid:
  a) They would dry up faster
  b) If I used them for nail art, would I then risk not having enough to do a full mani later?

*What sale?? I feel like I am missing something. Unless everybody means the Spring sale at Sephora. That I already did. And somehow managed to avoid all polishes. Although I may grab heirloom in November.*


  no she said a sale at Rescue Beauty Lounge. 25%off and free shipping. 

  NO SALE


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok, I am behind on a few photos:

  First off, my previous mani, SppparrrrKling garbage! For sure going to wear this again during the summer. It was fun and for some reason stood up extremely well to wear on me, which is  unusual:






  My current mani is Borgese Palmero Plum:






  And my order from the GC I won on a blog sale arrived! Also pictured are some recent random purchases:





Purchases:
  OPI Make Him Mine (Sand); Revlon wintermint (Scented) and Micheal Kors Envy (From a set at the warehouse sale, my first MK!)

  From the blog sale: Lynderlla attitude Adust-mint, urban decay vice, happy hands I am jack's broken heart, Nubar pyramid purple, and Orly The Right Amount of Evil.

  The Urban Decay seems to be welded shut. Given the bottle I searched for a secret button on the skull you have to push or something  I will try hot water, then nail polish remover if that fails.

  They are my first Happy hands and Nubar polishes.

  Has anybody used the revlon scented polishes? The spring ones are out and I am tempted, but I am not familiar with the forumula. I was lucky to grab one of the last set while I was in the USA.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> no she said a sale at Rescue Beauty Lounge. 25%off and free shipping.


Thank you. I am kind of out of it today lol.


----------



## MRV (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> no she said a sale at Rescue Beauty Lounge. 25%off and free shipping.


  Kimibos, that is a discount one gets on their BD, not a sale sorry.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Kimibos, that is a discount one gets on their BD, not a sale sorry.


  LOL well i may have an early B-day hahahaha 

  Thanks girl


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Thank you. I am kind of out of it today lol.


  LOL i guess im out too! Sorry for the confusion i have created.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> LOL i guess im out too! Sorry for the confusion i have created.


lmao it's all good!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, I am behind on a few photos:
> 
> First off, my previous mani, Sppparrrrling garbage! For sure going to wear this again during the summer. It was fun and for some reason stood up extremely well to wear on me, which is  unusual:
> 
> ...


Great haul ! The Revlon one looks lovely and Mickael Kors classy ( we don't have the brand here ),  very good choice indeed !


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Bcteagirl* 

  Ok, I am behind on a few photos:
  First off, my previous mani, Sppparrrrling garbage! For sure going to wear this again during the summer. It was fun and for some reason stood up extremely well to wear on me, which is  unusual:



  My current mani is Borgese Palmero Plum:



  And my order from the GC I won on a blog sale arrived! Also pictured are some recent random purchases:



  Purchases:
  OPI Make Him Mine (Sand); Revlon wintermint (Scented) and Micheal Kors Envy (From a set at the warehouse sale, my first MK!)
  From the blog sale: Lynderlla attitude Adust-mint, urban decay vice, happy hands I am jack's broken heart, Nubar pyramid purple, and Orly The Right Amount of Evil.
  The Urban Decay seems to be welded shut. Given the bottle I searched for a secret button on the skull you have to push or something  I will try hot water, then nail polish remover if that fails.
  They are my first Happy hands and Nubar polishes.
  Has anybody used the revlon scented polishes? The spring ones are out and I am tempted, but I am not familiar with the forumula. I was lucky to grab one of the last set while I was in the USA.


    Nice manis. i luv SG! the Dark is Gorgeous too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Enjoy you Happy hands polish. i have 3 and they are very pretty. i have never done a scented polish, i bought one once, the revlon minted gelato.but due to my health problems scented products are huge NO. i just have the polish in my mint collection


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2014)

Essie fashion playground


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Nice manis. i luv SG! the Dark is Gorgeous too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Same thing here. Although I didn't react to the Anna Sui polishes (I didn't know they had a light rose scent when I put them on) so who knows!! Ahoy fellow mint polish addict lol!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Essie fashion playground


Very pretty!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 9, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> LOL! Same thing here. Although I didn't react to the Anna Sui polishes (I didn't know they had a light rose scent when I put them on) so who knows!! Ahoy fellow mint polish addict lol!


  hey! thanks for letting me know about the AS ones. Beauty.com has the brand now and the bottles look so cute but the smell could kill me hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i havent used perfume for almost 3 yrs LOL


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello !  There are lots of formulas in fact, " regular" np, various effects so it is difficult to say. The one I have is very good, but I haven ´ tried the other ones. Some are more pricey than others but the cream or classic formula is less expensive. The Formula X polishes have a good feed-back generally speaking  Here is Dior Porcelaine a few weeks ago


----------



## Monsy (Apr 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Your manis are so perfect.


  thank you so much


----------



## lyseD (Apr 9, 2014)

OPI Grape Fit and Zoya Cosmo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

kimibos said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mfya3joH-O/
> 
> new Enchanted polish.
> 
> ...


  I love this colour.  No seriously, I NEED this colour.  And I know I won't get it 
  Thanks for the tease though, I'll give it an attempt!  It's hell being an Enchanted junkie, so many polishes, such high prices, such limited availability, so many rivals for the few there are!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you Kimibos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love your birthday mani - such a gorgeous colour, and the accent glitter is a stunner (who makes that one?).  I love EDM though, their holos are definitely amongst the best I own.
  Glad you've got your daughter trained up in what to buy you for prezzies!  Those are very cute and summery.  Nice to hear you had a good one.
  x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think you're right about the limited availability on Borealis pulling people in, it's something I tend to fall for myself, but lack of funds put paid to it this time!
  That other Glitter Gal does look awesome (and is still available!), I'll definitely be keeping an eye out for it next time I'm ordering at one of their stockists - won't be buying the eBay one though, shipping is a silly price to the UK!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> One more post from me, Llarowe posted this on FB about tomorrow's restock/preorder:
> 
> Wednesday April 9, 2014 we will be launching the following lines at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT:
> A Box Indied, April - back stock
> ...


  I skipped this restock as none of the ones I wanted were on the "final call" list and with those new Enchanteds coming at Mishka I wanted to make sure I had funds just in case I win the EP lottery!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

jennyap said:


> (First pic is pre clean-up so ignore the mess!). Really love it.


  That's a nice haul - and a pretty mani.  I have a few A Englands, but I've never worn any of them!  Must try soon...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Here are my latest manis. 2 have instagram's  filters. i find that they look more true to color with the filter, so i use them when my camara cannot capture the color well.
> A-e Princess Tears
> A-e Dragon
> Hare Medusa Luminosa
> ...


  Really cute manis there - the last two are my kind of colours particularly.  Your nails are fabulous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Lovely!  I have this... (yes, and haven't worn it!).  Looks gorgeous on you - and darker than I expected.  (For my taste, that's almost always a good thing!)  And isn't it great to have some sun again?  It's making my Jade look magical!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Here is my mani Formula X in Photoelectric, the sun is down but the np is still very bright ! Sephora launched the brand yesterday, great !


  That's the kind of colour that draws me like a magnet!  So glowy, bright and gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Happy late birthday!! Pretty nails!
> 
> 
> Lovely! And thank you for the bottle/swatch pictures!
> ...


  Those pods look so wasteful of packaging materials.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Nice manis. i luv SG! the Dark is Gorgeous too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Never buy Ludurana then, the stench is incredible, it's nasty (like old lady perfume from the '70s), it's really strong and it never wears off until the polish is gone!  If I didn't love the colours I would never buy or wear again, but since I don't have your allergy problems, I just put up with it!


----------



## MRV (Apr 10, 2014)

lyseD said:


> OPI Grape Fit and Zoya Cosmo.


  Love this shade of purple!


  I received the Oopsies from Llarowe today:









  I don't think I have any of the polishes they should have been. I'm pleased. They had Oopsies yesterday, too (did not get a thing), but they might have been the same as a few weeks back. I will get another batch later on, hopefully.

  EDIT: I had a look at Llarowe's CbL page - can't name the teal yet (I will compare at home to other teals), the middle one is Single Ladies, and the right one must be OABTRAD.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Molly looks really glowy! I've also got it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, it might be a bit similar, but this one has glitters in many sizes and it's just transparent, not holo(ish). Love Harem though, a very intense blue pink.
> ...


  Hahaha, I'm sorry, I love Finnish and Swedish sweets equally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got the same Oops polishes too! My huge LLarowe order has arrived (in 5 envelopes!), took me forever to unpack. I also ordered another Oops mystery bag, hope I get different polishes this time. They managed to mess up the names of the Lilypad polishes and instead of Sherbet I got Sherbet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I mean is Sherbet showed as light purple on the website, but it's actually a blue polish, the light purple was called Passion. They said you can return the wrong polish and they'll send you the right one, but I doubt I can do that, since the Royal Mail officially doesn't carry nail polish. So I'm hoping in a refund or a replacement and also keeping this one. It's very pretty, reminds me of EP Water for Unicorns.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

I just spotted the last of the Mishka Enchanted colours - Engineered to Destroy (hope this link works!)
  http://instagram.com/p/mkw75sIH4X/


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Molly looks really glowy! I've also got it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, it might be a bit similar, but this one has glitters in many sizes and it's just transparent, not holo(ish). Love Harem though, a very intense blue pink.
> ...


  I love your Oopsies, wish I'd got them now!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just spotted the last of the Mishka Enchanted colours - Engineered to Destroy (hope this link works!) http://instagram.com/p/mkw75sIH4X/


  Just curious, how will you go about ordering these from the UK? I don't think the shop's website ships here. I'm tempted, but I'm not sure it will be worth it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just curious, how will you go about ordering these from the UK? I don't think the shop's website ships here. I'm tempted, but I'm not sure it will be worth it.


  I have a US PO Box forwarding service (set up for the last Nail Polish Canada Enchanted restock!).  It costs loads to get stuff sent on though, but I've got a few items waiting in it already so I'm already committed to the hefty shipping fee!  I'm hoping to get Dream On next week as well, though it's about as likely as the Mishka ones!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Molly looks really glowy! I've also got it.
> 
> 
> Thanks, it might be a bit similar, but this one has glitters in many sizes and it's just transparent, not holo(ish). Love Harem though, a very intense blue pink.
> ...


  Licorice wars! haha I can just hear my Grandpa saying lakrids because he can't pronounce licorice. 

  Nice oopses! I just got the grape and turquoise jellies and Turquoise Twinkle from the Llarowe preorder/restock.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> instagram is fun, how else would the world see a pic of my sprouty potato? http://instagram.com/p/mkpCY9o-xG/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've seen sproutier potatoes 

  I can't really see single use polish either. Plus, when you get to the end and are trying to get the last bit of polish out... suddenly.. polish everywhere! Or at least that is what would happen to me.

  I will have to try the scented revlon and let you know. If it is decent, I want one of the summer ones. I quite liked the Anna Sui, but it was VERY mild.

  It is spring here! (Although it is gearing up for a storm now... grrr..). I want to break out all my spring polishes and take off this dark purple, but I am meeting a friend Saturday and we are going to do nails at her place. So I will wait. Grr...


----------



## LoriQ (Apr 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Gorgeous!! I love them!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2014)

Mine aren't here yet, but I've just seen pictures of the EP March and April polishes on eBay if anyone's interested: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ENCHANTED-POLISH-MARCH-2014-Monthly-Collection-nail-lacquer-Holographic-Green-BN-/321376258224?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120 and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ENCHANTED-POLISH-APRIL-2014-Monthly-Collection-nail-lacquer-Holographic-BN-/321376260709?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120
I'm a little bit underwhelmed to be honest.


----------



## MRV (Apr 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Mine aren't here yet, but I've just seen pictures of the EP March and April polishes on eBay if anyone's interested: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ENCHANTED-POLISH-MARCH-2014-Monthly-Collection-nail-lacquer-Holographic-Green-BN-/321376258224?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120 and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ENCHANTED-POLISH-APRIL-2014-Monthly-Collection-nail-lacquer-Holographic-BN-/321376260709?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1120
> I'm a little bit underwhelmed to be honest.


  Thanks! I actually like them because I don't have holos in these colours, and they are nice colours.


  Yesterday I also received my package from Harlow. Super fast: I ordered last Friday evening, and it was here the following Thursday.
  This is KBS Chick Me Out. It was quite nice for a yellow, a bit uneven for some reason but the TC smoothed most things out.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, monster haul post. First up is my huge LLarowe order that arrived yesterday:








  The new multichrome scattered holo Dance Legends. 844 and 845 look very similar, but they're not.




  845, 844 By the way I'm wearing the neon green Claire's polish my daughter gave me for my birthday. It's more minty green, not yellow irl.




  My 3 Oopsies, House of Blues and Wind Beneath My Wings




  Lilypads, Sherbet is on the left. Nice, but not what I ordered. By the way, I haven't heard back yet. 





  And now my Harlow&Co order that arrived today. Funny story actually, my daughter and I were at the vets with her cat, Paws, and the postman was there, he then went out and came back with my package, asking do I want to take it then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He obviously knows me way too well. Actually I think he hates me for all the packages he has to deliver. But still, this was really nice of him. 





  I did some stamping on my neon mani, but I did it in white and it doesn't really show up. I didn't want to do black as it would've been too harsh. On the upside, I used Anneri's credit card scraping trick and it worked really well. (Once again, the colour is way off, it's a lot more minty green irl.)


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Sephora by OPI will be on Hautelook Monday.

  Question: I bought the 4 sided nail buffer from Sephora. How long does one of these generally last?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay, Llarowe's replied, I get to keep Sherbet and they'll send me a Passion for free. Just what I was hoping for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although you would think if they realised they'd messed up the names, they would send out the right colour, since most people will have ordered the colour they saw, not the name. But that's just my logic...


----------



## Monsy (Apr 11, 2014)

On a formula of essie fashion playground - it is pretty bad. thin watery goes uneven... two thick coats and i got full coverage and kind of even looking polish. it is pain to work with it but color is gorgeous


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 11, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Sephora by OPI will be on Hautelook Monday.
> 
> Question: I bought the 4 sided nail buffer from Sephora. How long does one of these generally last?


  I have a 4 sided nail buffer from Sally Beauty and I think I've been using it for a year at least, but I don't use it all the time, just when my nails get flaky if I've scrubbed them too hard removing glitter or something.


  My building's front door got smashed sometime last night, I got the mail at 2:30am and it was fine then!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 11, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice! I hope you'll get a new set of Oopsies, keep us posted. Oh no, that's bad, so they had a wrong picture? I would not want to return anything, well not anything that costs less than 10 Euros!
> 
> I checked out the teal polish yesterday, and could not find anything similar in my stash. I suspect that it is Fresh Cut Grass, although it's not green. Maybe she added a wrong shade of pigment or something.
> 
> ...


  I love all three!!!

  Just got back from my short trip to the Blackforest and Northern Italy, still catching up on all threads!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> haha I've had sproutier ones too, but usually those ones were in the dark cellar in a paper bag... this one was sitting on my counter out in the light!
> 
> I was thinking as it started raining how much it smelled like a summer storm!
> 
> ...


  Thats right, that day had a nice summer smell to it we don't get today. I hope saturday is fabulous. 

  Thanks, I will try to make this buffer last until at least November then. I am going to try to use it after every 3rd polish or so.

  And oh no to your front door getting smashed!! Perhaps you should not get the mail at 2:30am, who knows what crazed villains are about eh?


----------



## kimibos (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry you didnt like the Enchanteds ANA, im seeing alot of pics in instagram and im mad i skipped them LOL.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Sorry you didnt like the Enchanteds ANA, im seeing alot of pics in instagram and im mad i skipped them LOL.


  On second inspection I actually really like April. But March is still a bit meh for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, monster haul post. First up is my huge LLarowe order that arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wowser, that reminds me of my old hauls!  And some gorgeous colours there.  I'm fond of a CbL I have to admit.
  Those Dance Legends are near the top of my shopping list, but I'm hoping to test out some more of my Chameleons before I order, just to make sure that the colours work for me.
  Your mani is really channelling spring!  Your daughter chose well - and the delicate stamping works for my taste.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2014)

*Lancome Very in Love 165N *


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in love with the indie line called Pretty Bitch. Most of the polish names are NSFW. Gorgeous shades http://www.prettybitchpolish.com


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 12, 2014)

Monsy said:


> *Lancome Very in Love 165N *


  Just perfect ! Lancôme nail polishes look really great ( I have Gris Angora, no other shade I am more a Chanel or Dior woman but I do have some Lancôme makeup ).


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 12, 2014)

*MRV*

*What a bright yellow, very brazilian in fact ! *





( and I am not a fan of yellow, I just don't like that colour ) !


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2014)

Monsy said:


> *Lancome Very in Love 165N *


  Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2014)

My Enchanteds came today. I'm still a bit meh about the green one, but the blue one is pretty. I still wish she did more interesting polishes like the Beatles or the Time To Pretend ones. I like the Mishka ones, but have no hope in hell to get them. 

  Anyway, I picked up a couple of polishes while I was out shopping, one is the Barry M Superdrug exclusive for their 50th birthday and one was free with other purchase from Collection (I bought a concealer, there's the best cheap one around). 





  And finally my mani, WingDust Steel Town Girl. It's so pretty, but was a bit hard work, especially painting with my left hand, I left a few lumps where the flakes didn't lie flat. Hohum.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Enchanteds came today. I'm still a bit meh about the green one, but the blue one is pretty. I still wish she did more interesting polishes like the Beatles or the Time To Pretend ones. I like the Mishka ones, but have no hope in hell to get them.
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a couple of polishes while I was out shopping, one is the Barry M Superdrug exclusive for their 50th birthday and one was free with other purchase from Collection (I bought a concealer, there's the best cheap one around).
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous mani! i was just looking at Wing Dust polishes last night at LLarowe. 

  Love your haul, i dont think the Misha Website is Going to be prepared for the traffic of EP addicts. its going to be a luck thing. and then its just going to crash.
  i have no money so i wont try. the purple one i like. 

  i want her to make some of the beatles points sooo bad i only have 2. and im missing 1 from the time to pretend collection. she is the laziest Seller ever. i like her polishes but her ethics are so bad. no wonder many people dont work with her anymore.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 12, 2014)

soo i just read this at Nouveau Cheap. i Want BU's

  http://nouveaucheap.blogspot.com/2014/04/a-very-special-opi-shade-is-coming-back.html


----------



## Monsy (Apr 12, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Just perfect ! Lancôme nail polishes look really great ( I have Gris Angora, no other shade I am more a Chanel or Dior woman but I do have some Lancôme makeup ).


  Thank yo! Gris angora is one of my favorite shades


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. He's been bitten by a horrible stray cat that's been terrorizing the neighbourhood and he's got an absess on the side of his face, bless him. Been given some antibiotics and he seems to be feeling well, but still very swollen.
> 
> 
> Hahaha, yes, me too! Hope you had fun on your trip!
> ...


  Oh poor Paws - Morph had that years ago, it's most unpleasant, but he was fine after a few weeks in a head cone.  Hugs to your kitty from me!
  I'm a bit underwhelmed by the pics I've seen of the two Enchanteds too - I'll reserve judgement till I've got them in the flesh, but the green isn't something I'd have chosen, and the grey/lilac while cute is not outstanding.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I have no idea why it was our door unless it was something personal, it's back from the street and you would have to walk up the stairs I'd think to do it and there isn't anything right here except residential and a church. Just weird. Good thing I did get the mail then because I wouldn't be able to get it now, the glass is still everywhere(I have no idea why... cops/insurance hasn't come yet?). This isn't going to be good for mail or other deliveries, visitors or residents without an elevator key.
> 
> Poor baby Paws, I hope that abscess heals quickly!
> 
> Very pretty!


  People can do the oddest and nastiest things - be careful!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Enchanteds came today. I'm still a bit meh about the green one, but the blue one is pretty. I still wish she did more interesting polishes like the Beatles or the Time To Pretend ones. I like the Mishka ones, but have no hope in hell to get them.
> 
> Anyway, I picked up a couple of polishes while I was out shopping, one is the Barry M Superdrug exclusive for their 50th birthday and one was free with other purchase from Collection (I bought a concealer, there's the best cheap one around).
> 
> ...


  Those are cute colours.  And I love your mani - really different.  
  I just don't get the Enchanted lady - I don't think she's going to sell anything but mystery monthlies and new shades in future, but the others are so popular it should be in her own interest to make them more available.  And her outside stockists are getting more and more thin on the ground - and they're all hard work in their own way with Meimei's unannounced restock policy, NPC's limited shipping options and Femme Fatale's expensive shipping plus import duties.  It's like she hates us!  I was really disappointed to hear that Harlow was dropping out, and Norway Nails too as I'd been lucky with both.  I kept watching out for new stockist announcements (like maybe one in the UK!) but no sign - not even when Llarowe, who must have taken loads, dumped them.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those are cute colours.  And I love your mani - really different.
> I just don't get the Enchanted lady - I don't think she's going to sell anything but mystery monthlies and new shades in future, but the others are so popular it should be in her own interest to make them more available.  And her outside stockists are getting more and more thin on the ground - and they're all hard work in their own way with Meimei's unannounced restock policy, NPC's limited shipping options and Femme Fatale's expensive shipping plus import duties.  It's like she hates us!  I was really disappointed to hear that Harlow was dropping out, and Norway Nails too as I'd been lucky with both.  I kept watching out for new stockist announcements (like maybe one in the UK!) but no sign - not even when Llarowe, who must have taken loads, dumped them.


  Yes, she is very odd. I've really gone off EP now, and I don't think I'll bother with the upcoming mystery polishes. I got these two because she released them at the same time, so shipping was $11 instead of $9 for just one. She obviously has made enough money by just doing what she's doing and can't be bothered to please the customers. Her polishes sell out anyway. Hohum.


----------



## mintymilky (Apr 13, 2014)

*Monsy*, that looks perfect! Colour, application - just super pretty!


  My new polishes by OPI (both deliver amazing opacity):




  OPI - Live.Love.Carnaval 




  OPI - Kiss Me I'm Brazilian


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice manicures everyone!
  First up my confessional - new this week:



  Enchanted Polish Autumn & Picture Polish Solar Flare




  Picture Polish Aurora & Girly Bits Auld Langs Wyne




  Enchanted Polish Yesterday, Polish Me Silly Chill Out & Polish Me Silly Holy Shift

  And then my new mani - Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces:



  I totally love it!  But it was hard work - I've never used "big" glitters before and it was a bit of a long process.  Got it looking nice in the end though!   Then I messed it up about 5 minutes ago trying to open a box when it wasn't quite dry 
  So I'm off to repair the 3 damaged nails now


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 13, 2014)

It looks like Across the Universe, Oceanic Forces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is gorgeous !


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice manicures everyone!
> First up my confessional - new this week:
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely choices. I have been wanting a number of picture polishes lately, including the 2 you pictured. Would love to see them on!

  And lvoely mani. I own that polish and it is so pretty! Her teal polish and her grey polish are my favourite polishes of all time.


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2014)

Essie summer:

  http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/04/11/essie-neon-2014-too-taboo-swatches-review/#axzz2yrfbyI5L


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2014)

Also new mani: Cadillaquer Effervescent. It's softer irl.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Also new mani: Cadillaquer Effervescent. It's softer irl.


  Lovely, I am sucker for jelly (or jelly like) polishes.

Free OPI polishes when you save Special K boxtops  

  (If anybody has a code and figures they will never have enough for a free polish, I'll take it!   ).


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Thank you! I think I like these better than the OPI?
> 
> Lovely, I am sucker for jelly (or jelly like) polishes.
> 
> Free OPI polishes when you save Special K boxtops


  for some reason Special K nail polish is making me laugh... I think this cold has gone to my brain.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Shard-type flakies can be hard to get flat sometimes, but it's still such a gorgeous polish!
> 
> This Enchanted stuff- I have no interest in mystery polishes. There's a lot of other polish makers that do great things and they don't think I'll just buy whatever sight unseen because it has their brand on it. And then there's the amount of vitriol leveled at the retailers when a customer doesn't get the polish they wanted- I can absolutely see why a store would not want to carry this brand.
> 
> ...


Awww~ Feel better!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2014)

Mishka's website broke at launch - I have failed to get any 
  Their message:
The traffic was too much for the new site to handle. We thought we were prepared but we weren't. The @EnchantedPolish online is postponed.

Boo - I hate these launches!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Also new mani: Cadillaquer Effervescent. It's softer irl.


  Spring is here!  Lovely!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 14, 2014)

That sucks!!

  MoYou site was down yesterday.. I wonder what is up with that?


----------



## lyseD (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never tried a Lancome polish but they all look so lovely. Are they worth the price? $18.00 in Canada.

  Thanks.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Awww~ Feel better!!!


  Thanks!  My mailman brought my NPC order up for me (not because he likes me, he had a big box of parcels and I'll let him in lol)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Color Club Daisy Does It & Sparkle and Soar Misa Eye Candy CND Solar Oil (smells like marzipan-yum) And a brush and there was a lollipop, but I ate it already.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Bcteagirl said:
> 
> 
> > Awww~ Feel better!!!
> ...


  I think you'll love the RT brush. I really like all of mine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I think you'll love the RT brush. I really like all of mine.


  It's my first one, I think I will like it, it's very dense and soft!


----------



## Ana A (Apr 14, 2014)

I have a question for you nail polish addicts  Do you guys know how to thin out nail polish? I bought a "new" one this weekend but its too thick and hard to apply?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 14, 2014)

Ana A said:


> I have a question for you nail polish addicts  Do you guys know how to thin out nail polish? I bought a "new" one this weekend but its too thick and hard to apply?


  Never ever use nail polish remover or Acetone. Just get a nail polish thinner - most drugstores carry them.


----------



## Ana A (Apr 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Never ever use nail polish remover or Acetone. Just get a nail polish thinner - most drugstores carry them.


  Thank you! I was thinking about that... Im glad I asked


----------



## Honi (Apr 14, 2014)

Ana A said:


> Thank you! I was thinking about that... Im glad I asked


  Yeah I cringe everytime people suggest others to use nailpolish remover in their polishes. Thinner adds the ingredients that has evaporated (And made the polish thick) whereas remover just breaks the polish down and destroys it in the long run, youre for sure better off with the thinner! Would suck to destroy some pretty nailpolish


----------



## kimibos (Apr 14, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Mishka's website broke at launch - I have failed to get any
> Their message:
> The traffic was too much for the new site to handle. We thought we were prepared but we weren't. The @EnchantedPolish online is postponed.
> 
> Boo - I hate these launches!








I knew that was going to happen. there was no way they could be prepared for the amount of EP addicts. 
   Sorry you missed them tho. they say they are going to be putting 30 by 30 during the whole week. 
  she should just put them at her site instead.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Never ever use nail polish remover or Acetone. Just get a nail polish thinner - most drugstores carry them.


  YEP. Orly and sally's each have one. @Anaa you can find both at sallys in the US or Canada.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I dont get her at all. she actually annoys me LOL its like she doesnt give a damn about her costumers. i was sad that Harlow Stopped selling them too. i once got 5 at once there.
> 
> gorgeous!!! i luv all your picks. i dont have any of those Enchanteds or the PP. Major Envy.
> 
> ...


  I once got 13 I think from the EP website because it had crashed during the launch and she oversold, but decided to honour all the orders. That's when I got the entire Time To Pretend collection!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Great haul and lovely mani. I'm curious, where do you buy your Enchanteds from?
> 
> 
> The purple one is really pretty.
> ...


  Daisy Does It was on sale so it would have been wrong not to buy it!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 14, 2014)

@Ana 13!!! I would go crazyyyy.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 14, 2014)

I got RBL Footpath. It was $20 but I have a feeling I'm going to love it.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried the stuck on blu basecoat by glistening and glow?   Im using the OPI one and it sucks. I need something better to prevent stains.  I have $8 llarowe dollars, I may use them for that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Shard-type flakies can be hard to get flat sometimes, but it's still such a gorgeous polish!
> 
> This Enchanted stuff- I have no interest in mystery polishes. There's a lot of other polish makers that do great things and they don't think I'll just buy whatever sight unseen because it has their brand on it. And then there's the amount of vitriol leveled at the retailers when a customer doesn't get the polish they wanted- I can absolutely see why a store would not want to carry this brand.
> 
> ...


  Hope your plague is feeling better today!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Never ever use nail polish remover or Acetone. Just get a nail polish thinner - most drugstores carry them.


  I did that once!  It worked for the manicure I was doing at the time - it was a gold glitter topper.  Next time I went to use it I couldn't find it - until I finally spotted a strange bottle of orange sludge...
  Lesson learned, I bought some thinner!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 15, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I dont get her at all. she actually annoys me LOL its like she doesnt give a damn about her costumers. i was sad that Harlow Stopped selling them too. i once got 5 at once there.
> 
> gorgeous!!! i luv all your picks. i dont have any of those Enchanteds or the PP. Major Envy.
> 
> ...


  I got my first ever Enchanted from Harlow, after lusting for months and failing to get one (though for a large chunk of that time I had no idea about the existence of restock madness!), so I was really disappointed when she pulled out too.  And shortly after Norway Nails made the same announcement - another seller I got lucky with (she's where I got most of my most wanted ones!).  I still have no idea which side was withdrawing, but it definitely makes it so much more difficult to get them.  At least with Llarowe, I saw why and how it happened!  I must be honest, I wish I wasn't so fond of them, as I think her attitude stinks - and this mystery polish nonsense is further proof!  The first time I refused - but then when I saw the polish, I ended up paying more than double on eBay as I loved it so much!  That's why I've been buying them since - if I did that every time, it would be a very expensive way of buying, so until I hate more than I love it's still cost effective to give in and get them.  
  The Mishka thing was like Llarowe all over again, the poor owners got serious hate mail from the usual pack of "rabid dogs" - so pointlessly nasty for so little reason.  I know it's frustrating, but talk about OTT reactions...
  But like any other addict, I'll keep trying though I doubt I'll get lucky - I don't think it helps being in a different time zone to the sellers!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Great haul and lovely mani. I'm curious, where do you buy your Enchanteds from?
> 
> 
> The purple one is really pretty.
> ...


  Thanks Anitacska!  My Enchanted addiction is fed by herself, her resellers, eBay and Blog Sales - I'm sorry to say, I do feed the scalpers sometimes, though I have my limits unlike some!  These two were from NPC but just delivered as I'd had them waiting to forward from my PO box in the US.
  You definitely struck it lucky with the EP website, I've only once seen her sell more than a few colours at a time on her restocks, and that time I got nothing!  It was the first time I'd tried to buy direct, and I assumed she always restocked a decent variety - how wrong was I, I don't think I've seen more than 6 at a time since then, and it's usually a lot less.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope your plague is feeling better today!


  No, not really LOL This is the worst sick I've had in a long while, who drove a bus over me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Got an update on the door thing:

  It was broken between 8:20 and 8:40 am, so in broad daylight.
  The police suspect it's likely a former resident- didn't I come to that conclusion, someone with a personal vendetta? Give me a badge and a donut! ...or at least the donut!
  the rest of the letter says 'don't let people in that you don't know, mmkay?' good advice.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> No, not really LOL This is the worst sick I've had in a long while, who drove a bus over me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel the same. I've had a cold, cough, blocked ear and sinuses for like 2 weeks now and it's doing my head in. It's the school holidays as well, so don't get a minute to myself. Argh!

  I did manage to quickly take a picture of my mani though, it's Crowstoes Half Past Yesterday over OPI Plum & Get It:


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got my first ever Enchanted from Harlow, after lusting for months and failing to get one (though for a large chunk of that time I had no idea about the existence of restock madness!), so I was really disappointed when she pulled out too.  And shortly after Norway Nails made the same announcement - another seller I got lucky with (she's where I got most of my most wanted ones!).  I still have no idea which side was withdrawing, but it definitely makes it so much more difficult to get them.  At least with Llarowe, I saw why and how it happened!  I must be honest, I wish I wasn't so fond of them, as I think her attitude stinks - and this mystery polish nonsense is further proof!  The first time I refused - but then when I saw the polish, I ended up paying more than double on eBay as I loved it so much!  That's why I've been buying them since - if I did that every time, it would be a very expensive way of buying, so until I hate more than I love it's still cost effective to give in and get them.
> The Mishka thing was like Llarowe all over again, the poor owners got serious hate mail from the usual pack of "rabid dogs" - so pointlessly nasty for so little reason.  I know it's frustrating, but talk about OTT reactions...
> But like any other addict, I'll keep trying though I doubt I'll get lucky - I don't think it helps being in a different time zone to the sellers!


  I havent bought any from ebay but i have been wanting too. 

  I too love the polishes and feel guilty for making such an awful/lazy person rich haha  ugh people were awful to Llarowe and Harlow, they should PM the EP lady's lazy ASS instead of the Retailers. she is that one that refuses to make more polishes. 

  i have Oct and Nov 2013. i didnt like them, they are swatch tho. i put them on instagram and nobody wants them. i would give them to you $16 each plus the shipping and gifted payment. Only cause you are from this thread. and I DO Combine Shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  just PM me if you want.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

  Exactly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, that was about a year or so ago, she had a massive restock and the site crashed, so I just kept adding to my basket and checked out, lol. I was worried I wouldn't get anything, but she did honour all the oversold orders. She also oversold when she last had a biggish restock (November, Holiday, etc.) I got all 6 then again due to the site crash. I bought quite a few from Llarowe back when EP wasn't massively overhyped. I remember just browsing and things were actually in stock. That was about 2 years ago when I first started buying from Llarowe. 


  I feel the same. I've had a cold, cough, blocked ear and sinuses for like 2 weeks now and it's doing my head in. It's the school holidays as well, so don't get a minute to myself. Argh!

  I did manage to quickly take a picture of my mani though, it's Crowstoes Half Past Yesterday over OPI Plum & Get It:






  So pretty i havent hauled Crowstoes in a long time. adding this one my list!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought last night 2 A-englands. i got Briar Rose and Sleeping Palace. they look so pretty in swatches. and i know most of you have them and love them!

  i do hope my brushes are not shitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  *** i just noticed Llarowe is not selling Scofflaw polish anymore.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 15, 2014)

I finally found a way to make crowstoes trick pony  work. Well kind of. I used the revolution base and it worked, I still find the formula thick but I can use it with a base now.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I cut my nails short and very square.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2014)

Pretty Zoya summer polishes: http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/04/zoya-tickled-and-bubbly-for-summer-2014.html


----------



## MRV (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll try to get back on commenting soon (I'm offfffffff! for many days), but meanwhile here's a new mani, although not a very successful one. The TC messed up (melted!) part of the already not so perfect stamping. This gorg polish is CbL Waters of Belize. Unfortunately you can't seen here the beautiful glowy greenish turquoise it is!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'll try to get back on commenting soon (I'm offfffffff! for many days), but meanwhile here's a new mani, although not a very successful one. The TC messed up (melted!) part of the already not so perfect stamping. This gorg polish is CbL Waters of Belize. Unfortunately you can't seen here the beautiful glowy greenish turquoise it is!


  It still looks very nice!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'll try to get back on commenting soon (I'm offfffffff! for many days), but meanwhile here's a new mani, although not a very successful one. The TC messed up (melted!) part of the already not so perfect stamping. This gorg polish is CbL Waters of Belize. Unfortunately you can't seen here the beautiful glowy greenish turquoise it is!


  Gorgeous! Just say it's abstract! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was going to try to paint my nails last night, but the power to the entire west side went out! Mine for nearly 2 hours. You had one job, Hydro!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> No, not really LOL This is the worst sick I've had in a long while, who drove a bus over me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, sorry to hear you're still feeling lousy - keeping my fingers crossed for your improved health.
  If you were here, I'd give you the donut!  It's always nice to get really useful advice you'd never have thought of yourself!
  Take care!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I havent bought any from ebay but i have been wanting too.
> 
> I too love the polishes and feel guilty for making such an awful/lazy person rich haha  ugh people were awful to Llarowe and Harlow, they should PM the EP lady's lazy ASS instead of the Retailers. she is that one that refuses to make more polishes.
> 
> ...


  Kimibos, thank you so much for the offer - if I didn't already have them, I'd have been honoured to buy (with lovely combined shipping lol!) - -good luck with selling them!  It's always the way that when you want to buy something, it costs a fortune, when you have similar to sell it's a buyers market   And when you're on the prowl to shop, they've only got the ones you already own!  It's like some kind of universal law I fear.
  I know what you mean about eBay - it makes me feel guilty giving someone two or three times what it's really worth, then I think about the owner's attitude and I go with the flow!  You're dead right, it's all down to her that websites crash, fans are turned into rabid crack addicts and sellers end up wishing they'd never got involved.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2014)

kimibos said:


> I cut my nails short and very square.


  This is cute, and I like your new nails too.  I kept nearly buying this one, but I've had several Crowstoes for ages and only worn one - and it didn't impress me much.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'll try to get back on commenting soon (I'm offfffffff! for many days), but meanwhile here's a new mani, although not a very successful one. The TC messed up (melted!) part of the already not so perfect stamping. This gorg polish is CbL Waters of Belize. Unfortunately you can't seen here the beautiful glowy greenish turquoise it is!


  Beautiful mani, beautiful polish, lovely stamping - I can't tell it went wrong!  This is just my sort of colour, but I have resisted this polish as although I love them, I have many and seldom wear them.  This makes me sad, but it's a case of too many polishes, not enough time to wear them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2014)

Well, I just nearly got two of the Mishkas - in my cart, trying to pay, site crashes, all gone


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well, I just nearly got two of the Mishkas - in my cart, trying to pay, site crashes, all gone


  I honestly couldn't be bothered with this, just leaves a bad taste in your mouth. EP isn't doing herself any favours here.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 16, 2014)

This is a plague ridden thread lol! I really hope everyone winds up feeling better soon!

  I put on one of the Revlon scented polishes yesterday evening (mint from the Christmas collection). It is sort of a 'mermaid' shimmering green with blue specks. So far I am impressed, and after a very faint scent the first few hours, I wouldn't know they are scented. So far it is wearing well. If some of the summer colours went on sale, I would probably grab one. I took a photo I will put up when I get a chance.


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Spring is here!  Lovely!


  Thanks! I think we're almost skipping spring again: next week is supposed to be quite warm here!


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well, I just nearly got two of the Mishkas - in my cart, trying to pay, site crashes, all gone


  Sorry to hear you have been unlucky with EPs. There's always some drama. I think it was the last time with Llarowe when it took me like 4 hours to get 4 polishes, and I almost jumped off the balcony after loosing my cart with two polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2014)

Rainbow Connection is having an Easter sale, 15% off for orders over £60 with the code EASTER15 or 10% off orders over £30 with the code EASTER10. Also, Llarowe restock today.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2014)

More Magical Pixies for summer! http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/04/zoya-magical-pixie-summer-2014-press.html Guess I should finally use my winter ones!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi there, I'm so far behind that I won't even try to quote each individual post!  Anitacska and Fuzzy, get well soon! I hope you'll get your front door back again soon Fuzzy!  Anitacska, AWESOME haul! *insert drooling smiley here*  I like your short nails a lot, kimibos!   Your stamping looks good to me, MRV!  Have a nice Easter, everyone!  I was away on a short trip and will be away again after Easter (Dublin, yay!).  Here're some of my manis: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CBL Purple Pizzaz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Two of the new 'denim' finish polishes by Kiko - they kind of have a satin/rubber finish and I got them for 1,90€ in Italy.   And that's Aurora. I like it much more than Borealis. In both this and the Kiko mani I used nail vinyls for the first time. A bit fiddly, but a lot of fun!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 18, 2014)

Have Fun Anneri! Dublin must be awesome, Enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, kimibos!
> 
> I don't think anyone was surprised about that!
> 
> ...


  Thank you! Love your manis. I saw the Kiko one on Instagram, it's so cool!

  I have a mani to show you as well, Girly Bits Hiss & Lear. It's a nice multichrome, although it's only the greens that show up probably, but there's blue and purple at extreme angles too. 









  I then did some stamping on it, inspired by MRV's stamping. I used the EdM peacock plate.









  I tried ordering from Llarowe but got cart jacked even though there's supposed to be cart hold. They said if I e-mail them what I wanted to get, they'll send a Paypal invoice. Let's hope so. I also placed an order with Rainbow Connection yesterday and got 15% off.


----------



## LastContrast (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm so excited, I just managed to snare some of the Illamasqua UV polishes from myer (which is a bit department store here), for $5 each! They have been such a pain to get since the Royal Mail shipping got so strict.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 18, 2014)

@Anitacska so pretty i still dont have any Girly bits. 

  i did the most Awesome Purple Mani i have ever done! and of course Orly Sparkling Garbage is in IT. 










  Sorry for the amount of pictures, i just love it!

  i did 1 coat of Layla ML24 Butterfly Effect, then 1 coat of Sparkling Garbage, then another coat of Butterfly effect. a Sandwich i guess.
  The spaces where the jelly flakie is patchy you can see the holographic glitters of Sparkling Garbage. i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it.

  im gonna try it with other flakies i got from Nfu oh. and the Zoya ones.


----------



## rekhyt (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey ladies! Restock of the Big City Lights Collection on the Enchanted Polish BigCartel site RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 19, 2014)

Too far behind but very pretty manis !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My nails need rehab ( hands ) I applied the hand cream from l'Occitane ( almond ), it's quite good for nails and hands !


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter lovely ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you have a nice, chocolate filled day!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> Hey ladies! Restock of the Big City Lights Collection on the Enchanted Polish BigCartel site RIGHT NOW.


  Thanks for the tip! I already have 3 of them and just got Hits Phenomena in Borealis which is the dupe of Hello New York. In fact I believe all 4 Hits Phenomena polishes are dupes of the EP Big City Lights polishes. Much cheaper and easy to find. Just saying...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  I love all three of those manis, just my kind of thing!  I'm always jealous of people who are good at nail art!  You're very talented.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Now, now, you must not do that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ha ha, feel I should point out it's not ONLY nail polish, it's EP!  You know how that plays mind games with the sanest of women, let alone what it does to the crazier element!
  Your Hiss & Lear looks nice, another I have but haven't yet worn!  Nice stamping - I decided I might give it a go eventually, so I splashed out a whole pound on one of the Poundland sets, to see what I think and how I get on.  Not a patch on your lovely peacocks mind you, but as much as I wanted to invest in something so alien to me!  
  I got cartjacked at Llarowe too, but when I emailed about it they just said it was in Beta testing with no guarantees!  I got the two I lost at the second restock fortunately.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> I'm so excited, I just managed to snare some of the Illamasqua UV polishes from myer (which is a bit department store here), for $5 each! They have been such a pain to get since the Royal Mail shipping got so strict.


  Nice, that's a brand that always looks lovely on others, I did for a while have a real hankering after Viridian, but I never got any in the end.  And I've been sidetracked by Indies for the last year!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2014)

kimibos said:


> @Anitacska so pretty i still dont have any Girly bits.
> 
> i did the most Awesome Purple Mani i have ever done! and of course Orly Sparkling Garbage is in IT.
> 
> ...


  That's cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Happy Easter lovely ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Adorable!  Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## MRV (Apr 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi there, I'm so far behind that I won't even try to quote each individual post!  Anitacska and Fuzzy, get well soon! I hope you'll get your front door back again soon Fuzzy!  Anitacska, AWESOME haul! *insert drooling smiley here*  I like your short nails a lot, kimibos!   Your stamping looks good to me, MRV!  Have a nice Easter, everyone!  I was away on a short trip and will be away again after Easter (Dublin, yay!).  Here're some of my manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anneri! Lovely manis and I'm glad you liked Aurora. Have a nice trip to Dublin!  





Anitacska said:


> Now, now, you must not do that!   Remember, it's only nail polish!   Thank you! Love your manis. I saw the Kiko one on Instagram, it's so cool!  I have a mani to show you as well, Girly Bits Hiss & Lear. It's a nice multichrome, although it's only the greens that show up probably, but there's blue and purple at extreme angles too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I try my best not to!   You did so much better with the stamping! BTW How do you clean up the plate in between? I'm lazy and use a different image each time.  





LastContrast said:


> I'm so excited, I just managed to snare some of the Illamasqua UV polishes from myer (which is a bit department store here), for $5 each! They have been such a pain to get since the Royal Mail shipping got so strict.


  Nice catch! I have them too but have not used any yet.  





kimibos said:


> @Anitacska  so pretty i still dont have any Girly bits.   i did the most Awesome Purple Mani i have ever done! and of course Orly Sparkling Garbage is in IT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a great idea! Love the mani!  





rekhyt said:


> Hey ladies! Restock of the Big City Lights Collection on the Enchanted Polish BigCartel site RIGHT NOW.


  Nooooo!   





Anitacska said:


> Happy Easter lovely ladies! :flower:  Hope you have a nice, chocolate filled day!


  Hahaha! I'm starting to look like the bunny. Have not had any chocolate though only salmiakki and other ice creams!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've been wearing SH Bubble Plum


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha ha, feel I should point out it's not ONLY nail polish, it's EP!  You know how that plays mind games with the sanest of women, let alone what it does to the crazier element!
> Your Hiss & Lear looks nice, another I have but haven't yet worn!  Nice stamping - I decided I might give it a go eventually, so I splashed out a whole pound on one of the Poundland sets, to see what I think and how I get on.  Not a patch on your lovely peacocks mind you, but as much as I wanted to invest in something so alien to me!
> I got cartjacked at Llarowe too, *but when I emailed about it they just said it was in Beta testing with no guarantees!*  I got the two I lost at the second restock fortunately.
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani! I'm still wearing my peacock mani, but will change it tonight. 

  I just wipe the plate with a cotton wool pad soaked in nail polish remover. I do find that after a couple of stamping the image isn't as clear with the built up polish on it. I also wipe the stamper clean in between stamping. 

  I have got to try salmiakki icecream next time I'm in Finland. Forgot to look out for it in Sweden, mind you it was the beginning of March, so not really icecream season (although I was lucky with the weather, it was very mild).


----------



## mintymilky (Apr 21, 2014)

*Anneri*, *kimibos*, and *Anitacska*: very pretty manis & beautiful colours!





  China Glaze - Highlight of my summer


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 21, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> *Anneri*, *kimibos*, and *Anitacska*: very pretty manis & beautiful colours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely!

  I am way to behind, lovely manis and great stamping everyone!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Ok, here is my last mani and my current mani:





Revlon wintermint. Was surprisingly impressed. I mean its no Essi, but if it goes on sale I will be buying a plain creme to try out. For the price it is very good.

  Current mani: Colour club in Theory, Wups I mean Lancome 134B a nice coraly for spring:






  Thinkig of putting a holo top coat on the ring finger nail, we shall see.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Really? They invoiced me for the polishes I wanted. Maybe that's because I've spent a small fortune at Llarowe's over the last couple of years, lol.
> 
> 
> Very nice mani! I'm still wearing my peacock mani, but will change it tonight.
> ...


  Maybe it's a longevity thing - I've only spent a small fortune in the last year!  
  I'd never heard of salmiakki till I read this thread.  I looked it up - I think I'll pass thanks!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, here is my last mani and my current mani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really like the Revlon, a lovely delicate shade!  And by the way, you can never go wrong with adding holo!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, here is my last mani and my current mani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have a No 7 polish (Boots's own brand) that is identical to the Revlon, so I skipped the Revlon, I don't like scented polishes anyway.

  My current mani, Butter London Bluecoat with BL Leccy on the accent fingers/thumbs which is a flaky. Bluecoat looked slightly duochrome in the bottle, but it's not on the nails. Chipped already as well, so not too impressed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice and summery!
> 
> 
> I have a No 7 polish (Boots's own brand) that is identical to the Revlon, so I skipped the Revlon, I don't like scented polishes anyway.
> ...


  I love this mani, it's not a brand I've tried but I've been tempted!  So sorry to hear it chipped so quickly - I suspect that's decided me against the ones I've been looking at,  I can't be bothered with a brand that doesn't last at least 3 days before chipping!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love this mani, it's not a brand I've tried but I've been tempted!  So sorry to hear it chipped so quickly - I suspect that's decided me against the ones I've been looking at,  I can't be bothered with a brand that doesn't last at least 3 days before chipping!


  To be fair, hardly any polish lasts on me for 3 days without chipping, I have thin, bendy nails, so don't let that put you off.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2014)

Time for my weekly confession....
  New to my stash this week:



  Ethereal Lacquer Phantasm, Liquid Sky Lacquer Bird of Paradise, Polish Me Silly Love The Hue, Polish Me Silly Guilty Pleasure, Polish Me Silly Cosmic Kisses, Ethereal Lacquer Spectral




  Emily De Molly Indigo Flow, Emily De Molly Cool Calm & Collected, Glitter Gal Warped Teal, Enchanted Polish Presto Magic, Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Hummingburd, Love Thy Polish A Beautiful Mistake




  (The first one isn't new - EP Jan 14, sneaked into the pic as I had it out!) NFU-Oh 65, CH Magnetic 09, Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Plumage

  It's been a bit of a good/naughty week on the deliveries front!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Time for my weekly confession....
> New to my stash this week:
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice! I don't think I received any polish this week, although I have placed a few orders. I'm expecting at least two deliveries tomorrow.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Time for my weekly confession....
> New to my stash this week:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very nice!! I am sensing a love of blue polish 

  Do you happen to have Pretty Serious Elliot, and if so what do you think of it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2014)

I am so far behind, sorry! Great manis and hauls everyone!  I feel better and then I go to Easter dinner yesterday at my Aunt's and eat and drink too much wine and now I feel not so hot lol  My Easter mani: Different Dimension ... Ugh ... The name... 'Sparkles like Edward' :fluffy: Regardless of the name it is a pretty polish, but it has kind of a strange texture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   My mom came back from Florida and brought me American stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many Peeps and Red Velvet Pop Tarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dark chocolate gator lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cans of Rotel, seriously why do they not sell that here?!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Cans of Rotel, seriously why do they not sell that here?!


  LOL i live in the US and i have never had any of those, i tried the Poptars once but they are too Sweet for my taste. 
  i do love Chili tho. 

  Enjoy! 

  Nice mani. how is the texture of the polish?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> LOL i live in the US and i have never had any of those, i tried the Poptars once but they are too Sweet for my taste.
> i do love Chili tho.
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


  They are sweet! I have them instead of cookies. lol I'll be honest and say the party cake Peeps are available in Canada too, I saw them at the drugstore. 

  the texture is kind of goopy and thick, CbLs are thick but if I got too much I can get it off the nail, not so much with this one.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> They are sweet! I have them instead of cookies. lol I'll be honest and say the party cake Peeps are available in Canada too, I saw them at the drugstore.
> 
> the texture is kind of goopy and thick, CbLs are thick but if I got too much I can get it off the nail, not so much with this one.


Which drugstore? I couldn't find any peeps this year *sadface*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Which drugstore? I couldn't find any peeps this year *sadface*


  Really?! They were at Shopper's Drug Mart Bathurst & Lawrence


----------



## kimibos (Apr 21, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> They are sweet! I have them instead of cookies. lol I'll be honest and say the party cake Peeps are available in Canada too, I saw them at the drugstore.
> 
> the texture is kind of goopy and thick, CbLs are thick but if I got too much I can get it off the nail, not so much with this one.


  i Usually dont eat sweet things. im a coca cola addict tho. 

  those peeps look funny!

  It sucks about the polish, im afraid to use nail thinner on my Indie polishes. i have some that are gloopy and they are holos. ex.Elevation Dykh-tau
  but im scare to thin them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Very nice!! I am sensing a love of blue polish
> 
> Do you happen to have Pretty Serious Elliot, and if so what do you think of it?


  Lol, I do gravitate to blues!  If only it stopped there!
  I'm sorry, I don't have that one - Pretty Serious are thin on the ground in my collection (I think I have three, all unworn!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Cans of Rotel, seriously why do they not sell that here?!


  That looks really Easter-y!  Like little speckled eggs!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2014)

Here you go, my Llarowe and Rainbow Connection orders have arrived. Unfortunately I got the same Oops polishes as before (except this time i got another Pink Sprinkles Oops instead of the dark purple one). Trying to sell or swap them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

New mani - an old Special FX blue with green shimmer, completely obliterated by Enchanted Polish Castle on a Cloud:



  With flash




  No flash

  I actually did this yesterday, but it was a hell of a job!  First I had to chip off Oceanic Forces (it didn't look that glittery when I wore it!!!).  Then I did a royal blue mani - and I had forgotten how much I loved the colour (it's been lurking in the stash for way too long since its last outing).  The whole point though was to test Castle on a Cloud so I could decide whether to get Queen of the Castle (skipped it on a blog sale last week as I was unsure).   
  I thought this would be fairly transparent so I went for it - and as soon as I opened the bottle, I sensed trouble ahead!  I tried to do a thin coat, and was horrified to see how opaque it was going on - but with bald patches as I had tried to wipe most of it off the brush.  It didn't go on smoothly, and when I tried to go back to the bits I'd missed which frankly looked horrible, I found the polish was practically drying on the brush and wouldn't do what I wanted.  So the only option was to gloop it all on, and try to wipe the excess off with the brush - normally an easy enough technique.  Normally...
  This stuff has the texture of wallpaper paste, and when I was wiping to the end, it wasn't coming away with the brush, but leaving jagged mini stalactites hanging off the nail.  Plus it seemed to be melting the blue polish underneath, which was joining it as it dangled!  So I had to try to wipe it off on a hard surface (useful lighter to hand!).  I don't know if the blue was just not quite dry, or if this stuff was having a reaction with it, but OMG I was shocked by the mess I was making.  And it only got worse when I started painting with my left hand!
  Weirdly, I really like the results!  As this is a top coat, I didn't bother with a second one - plus it already felt really thick.  And it's just on the verge of bubbling, but it looks OK.
  It's stunning in every light though, really holo in strong light, and really duochrome in all other conditions (I see pink and purple, and I don't know if the blue is coming from the undies or the topcoat), and it's a wow in sun.  
  I'm looking forward to trying it over something paler in the future, which would hopefully solve the bald patches problem - and I suspect it might even work all by itself if I wanted a delicate look.  But it was the most horrendous texture I've ever worked with, and I still can't decide whether to buy Queen or not!

  Sorry, got a bit rambly there!  I was vexed with it!!!  I feel better for sharing that...lol


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go, my Llarowe and Rainbow Connection orders have arrived. Unfortunately I got the same Oops polishes as before (except this time i got another Pink Sprinkles Oops instead of the dark purple one). Trying to sell or swap them.


  Some pretty things there - looks like you're gearing up for spring and summer!  Well hauled!  What's the bottom right one?  It's calling me...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some pretty things there - looks like you're gearing up for spring and summer!  Well hauled!  What's the bottom right one?  It's calling me...


  It's Femme Fatale Enchantress.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That's odd. I have Castle on a Cloud and didn't have any issues with it. Mine's not at all gloopy or patchy. Maybe you got a dud? But it is really opaque, I agree, it looks best over a black polish.
> 
> 
> It's Femme Fatale Enchantress.


  That's interesting, maybe it's just bad luck then!  I've never had a polish like this one before, and I must admit I haven't found anyone else online complaining about it!
  Thanks for the FF name, I love it.  One of these days it will be mine!
  x


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got to show you this, it's so bad. I did my nails last night with Sally Hansen Fire Opal Nail Glaze (Royal Opal) over Nails Inc Black Taxi. Waited for ages for it to dry so I don't mess it up. Fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours, then went to bed. This is what I woke up to this morning. F***ing ridiculous. Even now if I press my nail into it, it leaves a mark. Shame as I like the colour, it's a nice duochrome, but really not worth bothering with.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 23, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've got to show you this, it's so bad. I did my nails last night with Sally Hansen Fire Opal Nail Glaze (Royal Opal) over Nails Inc Black Taxi. Waited for ages for it to dry so I don't mess it up. Fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours, then went to bed. This is what I woke up to this morning. F***ing ridiculous. Even now if I press my nail into it, it leaves a mark. Shame as I like the colour, it's a nice duochrome, but really not worth bothering with.


  wow that is not drying at it's worst!


----------



## jennyap (Apr 23, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



I've got to show you this, it's so bad. I did my nails last night with Sally Hansen Fire Opal Nail Glaze (Royal Opal) over Nails Inc Black Taxi. Waited for ages for it to dry so I don't mess it up. Fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours, then went to bed. This is what I woke up to this morning. F***ing ridiculous. Even now if I press my nail into it, it leaves a mark. Shame as I like the colour, it's a nice duochrome, but really not worth bothering with. 











  OMG! That is ridiculous. I must admit my one experience of Sally Hansen wasn't too great - I tried the Instadry as a potential alternative to Seche Vite, it was anything but. I'm pretty sure I ended up with sheet marks (although nowhere near as bad as yours!) and squidgy polish the next day from that too. What a waste of money that was.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 23, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've got to show you this, it's so bad. I did my nails last night with Sally Hansen Fire Opal Nail Glaze (Royal Opal) over Nails Inc Black Taxi. Waited for ages for it to dry so I don't mess it up. Fell asleep on the sofa for a couple of hours, then went to bed. This is what I woke up to this morning. F***ing ridiculous. Even now if I press my nail into it, it leaves a mark. Shame as I like the colour, it's a nice duochrome, but really not worth bothering with.


  That beats mine - at least I ended up with pretty nails!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Metallic effects are not so easy to apply, and they don't last so long I think

  Here is my mani *Chanel Rose Moiré*, I love the colour but it doesn't work so well for me.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 23, 2014)

*Thursday, April 24th we will be launching/restocking the following lines at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT:* *Black Cat Laquer - llarowe exclusive colors* *Chick Polish - restock (lower pricing available)* *Colors by llarowe - Rezipped and P Series/Reno Air Race colors* *Takko Lacquer - restock and new colors (one polish per color per customer only - no exceptions)* *Wingdust - restock and new colors* ​


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That beats mine - at least I ended up with pretty nails!


  Hahaha, yes, mine were everything but pretty!

  I did manage to salvage them though, I put Models Own Shash Up Silver on top followed by Indigo Bananas SF25+ holo top coat. Due to the holo topcoat I lost the duochrome effect, but at least my nails now look good.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *Thursday, April 24th we will be launching/restocking the following lines at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT:* *Black Cat Laquer - llarowe exclusive colors* *Chick Polish - restock (lower pricing available)* *Colors by llarowe - Rezipped and P Series/Reno Air Race colors* *Takko Lacquer - restock and new colors (one polish per color per customer only - no exceptions)* *Wingdust - restock and new colors* ​


----------



## Honi (Apr 24, 2014)

OPI Fall/Winter is gonna be The Nordic collection (As in Sweden/Denmark/Norway/Finland/Iceland), im stoked (Duh). Hoping for some fun colors!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Are you getting anything? I'm tempted by Ted's Laugh and P51, but I have a feeling those will be the first ones to go.


  Oh well, trust me to forget the launch time, and now those two are sold out. Doh!


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2014)

Honi said:


> OPI Fall/Winter is gonna be The Nordic collection (As in Sweden/Denmark/Norway/Finland/Iceland), im stoked (Duh). Hoping for some fun colors!









 That's great news! I hope they will make a good collection so that we don't have to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when we see the colours and names!


----------



## Honi (Apr 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's great news! I hope they will make a good collection so that we don't have to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got curious and googled, there are pics of three of the shades and the names are:

  - Skating on thin Ice-land
  - Viking in a vinter vonderland
  - Thank Glögg it's friday (Dark red shimmer from what I can see)
  - Do you have this color in Stock-holm? (Blurple)
  - Suzi has a Swede tooth
  - My dogsled is a hybrid
  - How great is your Dane
  - Cant afjord not to
  - My voice is a little norse (Dark grey-ish glitter)
  - OPI With a nice finni-ish (? Dunno if that is misspelled or mixed up)
  - Ice-bergers fries
  - Going my way or Norway

  http://nailsave.com/store/opi/250-opi-nordic-collection-fall-winter-2014/


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you MRV, I removed Rose Moiré, I'll try something else maybe a Dior one, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a Dior np is so easy to apply ! I have Destin, mauve/taupe/ it works better than Rose Moiré.


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's the latest manis. I shortened my nails (hoping to get healthy nails for summer), and put on a holo - ILNP Mega.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my BD mani: Dior Nuit 1947 and CbL Oxen. Rather vampy for spring but there's a number/word play: this year my mother's birth year is my age and vice versa. And we are both Taurus of course!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually like Oxen a lot! It's holo is nice also in lower/artificial lighting.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Honi said:


> I got curious and googled, there are pics of three of the shades and the names are:
> 
> - Skating on thin Ice-land
> - Viking in a vinter vonderland
> ...








Sounds great, I love the names ! Thank you for posting !


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you MRV, I removed Rose Moiré, I'll try something else maybe a Dior one,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Unless the brush is not ok. Forgot to say that the brush of my Nuit 1947 was disformed in two directions - it was difficult to apply!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have Nuit 1947 too, honestly speaking I have never had such issues, I see what I mean because my top coats always take 2 directions, esp. the Kiko ones ! I tried the Formula-X top coat recently, it's quite good I think !


----------



## kimibos (Apr 24, 2014)

iM SO STUPID!! I just remembered! i wanted to stalk for the Takko polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2014)

kimibos said:


> iM SO STUPID!! I just remembered! i wanted to stalk for the Takko polishes!


  Sorry you missed the Takko polishes. I was lucky as Llarowe added more of the P series polishes between the two restocks, so I managed to grab the two I wanted plus two Wing Dust polishes. Otherwise I wouldn't have waited up until 2 am!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice save!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> I actually like Oxen a lot! It's holo is nice also in lower/artificial lighting.


  I love both of those manis!  I do own Oxen, but again haven't worn it - it didn't jump out in the bottle, I must admit.  I was actually a little disappointed with the look of it, but you're selling it well!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2014)

kimibos said:


> iM SO STUPID!! I just remembered! i wanted to stalk for the Takko polishes!


  I don't think there was much hope of getting them - I was in there for the first launch (though they weren't restocking the only one I was desperate for), and though I got in immediately, they were already sold out.  Facebook was full of WTF posts about them all being gone by 1 minute past, and Llarowe said it had been really small numbers this time.  (If it helps, I believe they're doing a restock on www.takkolacquer.com @ 7.30 pm est on 29th April)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2014)

Honi said:


> I got curious and googled, there are pics of three of the shades and the names are:
> 
> - Skating on thin Ice-land
> - Viking in a vinter vonderland
> ...


  nice manis, Oxen is very pretty!
  Happy birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  I ordered a few polishes from Llarowe yesterday, I didn't manage to get Ted's Laugh during the first stocking, and I figured I'd spent enough so I didn't try later. I did get WingDust These Broken Wings though, so I'm happy about that!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't think there was much hope of getting them - I was in there for the first launch (though they weren't restocking the only one I was desperate for), and though I got in immediately, they were already sold out.  Facebook was full of WTF posts about them all being gone by 1 minute past, and Llarowe said it had been really small numbers this time.  (If it helps, I believe they're doing a restock on www.takkolacquer.com @ 7.30 pm est on 29th April)


  Congrats Girls!!! i dont really have money now to buy nail polishes, so i really want to get unique shades with the coins i have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks Pearly Queen im going to try to get atleast 1 takko.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2014)

MRV!!!! that holo from ILNP looks crazy!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2014)

MRV! I'm so sorry, I was meant to say this 2 days ago, but my head's been all over the place and completely forgot. Hope you had a fab day. (PS. My Mum was also born in 1947, like your mum, but as I'm the youngest, it's my sister who's very close to your age.)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice save!


  Thank you!


----------



## MRV (Apr 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I always love the fun names OPI come up with. Might have to get the Stockholm one since I love everything Swedish. Also others if they are nice. Never actually got any of the Hungary/Budapest ones from the Euro Central collection, didn't like the colours much.
> 
> 
> Both are gorgeous! I've still yet to buy the new ILNP multichromes, might just wait for the new pre-sale as they tend to reduce the prices by $1 then.
> ...


  Good to hear you've managed to sell the Oopsies. I have not ordered anything from Llarowe this week, but I pushed the buttons for some RBLs and new Essies.

  I took my time with the ILNPs, too. Postponed the purchase twice.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 26, 2014)

I have a question for all you nailpolish junkies out there. Is it me or has Essie fallen short lately? I usually have my nails chip in about 24 hrs after painting. Its just the way it is. The last 2 times I've painted with Essie I've had it chip in HOURS! Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2014)

LLarowe posted this about Emily de Molly:

We have an Emily de Molly shipment coming soon and it will be the last one for awhile. The creative genius behind Emily de Molly is having a baby! Here is the announcement from her Facebook page and just wanted to give you guys a head's up that this will be the last restock for awhile:
"On Monday 28th at 7pm I will be releasing a few new shades. These new colours will be available for one week only and then I will be closing up shop on the 5th of May for an undetermined amount of time.
That Monday marks my 38th week of pregnancy so I will be enjoying some much needed time off from work before the big day arrives and obviously I will be having some time off after the birth also.
I am currently working on orders for Llarowe, Nail Polish Canada, Mei Mei Signatures and Norway Nails, so there will be restocks at the above websites in the coming weeks ( provided bub doesn't arrive early ) These restocks will NOT include the new colours that are being released on the 28th, these will not be available until I return to work.
As always, thank you for your support and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me."

Also, had an e-mail from Girly Bits and from now on they don't ship to the UK due to the Royal Mail crap. Great. Although I haven't ordered from them directly, I'm just concerned that other retailers will follow and we won't be able to get all the pretties here.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2014)

Today's mani, Ozotic 910 Scatter. It's really pretty, duochrome and scatter holo. 









  My replacement Lilypad Lacquer Passion arrived (the one that was supposed to be Sherbet) and also the OPI Beach Sandies miniset. I'd been wanting to get that for ages.





  And that's all from me for tonight folks!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani, Ozotic 910 Scatter. It's really pretty, duochrome and scatter holo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love your Ozotic!  I didn't get any of the scatter chromes, sadly.  That one is really cute!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is the OPI/ Coca Cola collection for summer 2014   http://mylacquercabinet.com/archives/1385  Source : mylacquercabinet   It looks surprising, I love the Red one as always


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> It looks surprising, I love the Red one as always


  I quite like the green one.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2014)

Went to London yesterday to meet a friend for lunch and popped into the Kiko shop. They have some really pretty summery nail polishes, slight duochromes and very shiny. I got 2 plus 3 glitter toppers that were reduced to £2.50. 





  This is my mani, Butter London Disco Biscuit with stamping and topped with the glitter from OPI I Snow You Love Me. I saw something similar on Instagram and decided to recreate it. Pretty pleased with it if I may say so.


----------



## Honi (Apr 28, 2014)

Bottle pics for the nordic collection by OPI are available yay! http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/04/opi-nordic-collection-flaskbilder.html

  I want all on row 2 and the stockholm one in row 1!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2014)

Honi said:


> Bottle pics for the nordic collection by OPI are available yay! http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/04/opi-nordic-collection-flaskbilder.html  I want all on row 2 and the stockholm one in row 1!


  The Stockholm one is gorgeous! I also like a few others, but need to see swatches first.


----------



## MRV (Apr 28, 2014)

Honi said:


> Bottle pics for the nordic collection by OPI are available yay! http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/04/opi-nordic-collection-flaskbilder.html
> 
> I want all on row 2 and the stockholm one in row 1!


  Oh, this collection looks great. Purples, brights and browns! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I can find a good deal.


----------



## MRV (Apr 28, 2014)

Latest mani: CG Green is Lime Greener from the notorious spring collection. Yeah, it is a bit difficult and oddly enough it accentuates more the imperfections of my nails than of the polish itself which I have not seen before.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 28, 2014)

MRV said:


>


It's a gorgeous mani MRV, I don't see any imperfections at all. It's very bright indeed


----------



## kimibos (Apr 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Went to London yesterday to meet a friend for lunch and popped into the Kiko shop. They have some really pretty summery nail polishes, slight duochromes and very shiny. I got 2 plus 3 glitter toppers that were reduced to £2.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks very Pretty tho. i think i want the yellow one from the CG Spring Collection.
  Also i Got Footpath and its very Gorgeous! i havent done a mani with it tho. im doing an Enchanted Marathon Right now. ill post Pics once im done with it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Girl i wish i could help you. i change my polish almost Everyday, no time for testing the wear of a polish. Did you change you Base coat or top coat?? sometimes those things affect the polish wear alot too.
> 
> Thanks Thanks!! For Posting i have no facebook so i cant keep up with their Posts there.
> I Love her Glitters, i have 3 and i luv them as much as my hares. Im happy she is taking some time off and that she Will be coming back!
> ...


  Thank you! The stamping was super easy, the plate worked really well, and then placing the glitter I just used a toothpick. 

  I love all your EP manis you've been posting on Instagram!

  On that note, it appears there was a mini restock on the EP website, a few older colours were restocked, but of course all gone now. I don't know why she does unannounced restocks and how some people know about them, everything seems to go immediately. Mind you, I have everything she'd restocked, so not really fussed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Went to London yesterday to meet a friend for lunch and popped into the Kiko shop. They have some really pretty summery nail polishes, slight duochromes and very shiny. I got 2 plus 3 glitter toppers that were reduced to £2.50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those Kiko duochromes look lovely - another brand I'm not familiar with!  And your stamping looks lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Lovely mani. I can't see any imperfections either..
> ...


  I swear some people just live on the enchanted site pressing f5!  I stumbled on this when they were in other people's baskets but not sold out, but I lost patience quite quickly, and to be honest I was just being obsessive - the restocked colours weren't really on my wishlist, so not too disappointed.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2014)

Did anyone ordered or is trying the get something From the Takko Restock???

  I was able to get one, The Electric apple NYC. 

  I wanted Muse and Wanderlust but they were not available. I tried to put Createur in my cart but i was too late and they were all taken. but is ok, i didnt want it much.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> *I swear some people just live on the enchanted site pressing f5! * I stumbled on this when they were in other people's baskets but not sold out, but I lost patience quite quickly, and to be honest I was just being obsessive - the restocked colours weren't really on my wishlist, so not too disappointed.


  YES!! Same here i only like her duo-chrome holo polishes.

  If i ever win the Lottery, im going to buy all the Enchanted polishes on Ebay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kimibos* 

   Did anyone ordered or is trying the get something From the Takko Restock???

  I was able to get one, The Electric apple NYC. 

  I wanted Muse and Wanderlust but they were not available. I tried to put Createur in my cart but i was too late and they were all taken. but is ok, i didnt want it much. 




Oh congratulations!  It was too late for a UK girl with work the next day 
  Wanderlust is the only one I really want so if it didn't restock, then I'm glad I didn't stay up!  (I did think about it though, coz I'm an addict!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Thanks! im going to be posting the pics here once im done swatching all the Time to pretend polishes i have. I had to write down which ones i was wearing every day. Some i had never used since i get confused with the bottles. they kind of look very similar.
> 
> i cant Dislike the enchanted Woman More. She takes it ALL!
> She is the worst indie polish Seller. period.
> ...


Ooo, can't wait to see the Enchanteds!  I think you've sussed by now I have a soft spot...
  Let's all win the lottery then, so we can all get them!
  (I woke up to a winning ticket email this morning allegedly, sadly since I didn't have a ticket I assume it's a scam  )


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ooo, can't wait to see the Enchanteds!  I think you've sussed by now I have a soft spot...
> Let's all win the lottery then, so we can all get them!
> (I woke up to a winning ticket email this morning allegedly, sadly since I didn't have a ticket I assume it's a scam  )


  Yes, funnily enough that sounds like a scam.

  I also have an Enchanted to show you, I'm wearing Magical Mystery Tour today. Unfortunately I managed to mess it up again despite not going to bed for 3 hours after painting my nails, must be my top coat, I've recently changed to the Ciate Speed Coat Pro. I tried adding another coat this morning to smooth it out, then a couple of hours later while rummaging through my polish boxes I messed a couple of nails up. FFS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So please excuse the messed up bits. But otherwise it's such a gorgeous polish, and it's such a shame I'd not worn it before. The curse of way too many polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 30, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Girl i wish i could help you. i change my polish almost Everyday, no time for testing the wear of a polish. Did you change you Base coat or top coat?? sometimes those things affect the polish wear alot too.   Thanks Thanks!! For Posting i have no facebook so i cant keep up with their Posts there.  I Love her Glitters, i have 3 and i luv them as much as my hares. Im happy she is taking some time off and that she Will be coming back! I would be so sad if she didnt come back.    I Luv the ozotic mani! i see LLa. no longer has them. im glad i got the before they were gone. Please Tell me how you like those minis. i may get them. Thanks fot the link. a Good REd is Always welcome!  I LUV YOur mani! soo Pretty. You keep getting Better and Better at it! and those KIKO the duo-chrome ones look amazing. I have 1 holo from a swap with anneri and  i luv it. very good polishes.  Looks very Pretty tho. i think i want the yellow one from the CG Spring Collection.


  The Kiko summer np are quite pretty, I have Tropical Blue which is very nice, the regular ones are good too, and they are really afford able !


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> There are a couple of Kiko shops in London, one in Westfield and one on Regent Street, in fact I think there's also one in Stratford. They have a website, but I'm wary of ordering from that, I once did and had a very hard time sorting out the mistake THEY made. The order comes directly from Italy and their customer services is non-exsistent.
> 
> 
> The only EP polishes I regret missing out on are the dark one (Vampire something) and the glitter one that launched at the same time, but I refuse to pay eBay prices. And yes, I too despise the EP woman.
> ...


  Love MMT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ciate clearly has a different definition of speed than I do! 


  I painted my nails with A England Tess D'Urbervilles, I'll try to get a pic, it was so rainy and dark out all day! 


  I've been trying to start figuring out my kitchen disaster area, I bought the paint for the cupboard doors/drawers today, so they wont be that gross green-beige with splatters of red wall paint on them(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 previous owner!) soon... hopefully. Then they will be 'Wexford Fog' http://www.cil.ca/Colour/Paint-Colours/Greys-Charcoals/30GY_40-029 


  Anyone get any of the new Hare's today? I have no money, so I didn't lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 30, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Girl i wish i could help you. i change my polish almost Everyday, no time for testing the wear of a polish. Did you change you Base coat or top coat?? sometimes those things affect the polish wear alot too.
> 
> Thanks Thanks!! For Posting i have no facebook so i cant keep up with their Posts there.
> I Love her Glitters, i have 3 and i luv them as much as my hares. Im happy she is taking some time off and that she Will be coming back!
> ...


  Thanks for replying I think the next time I do my nails I'm going to use Orly Bonder see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I have a question for all you nailpolish junkies out there. Is it me or has Essie fallen short lately? I usually have my nails chip in about 24 hrs after painting. Its just the way it is. The last 2 times I've painted with Essie I've had it chip in HOURS! Maybe it's just me?


   Hi there Dillgaf!  I love Essie and they have always worn well for me.  I haven't purchased any new ones in quite some time though.
 I find early chipping and tip wear to be mostly related to my activities but top coats seem to be the ticket for me.  We're stanch 
 addicts and probably change our polish more frequently than most normal people.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

Everyone!  It would require too many quotes to catch up, so I'll just acknowledge all of your fabulous manis---loving the beautiful colors and designs!
                           Just stunning.  I haven't been doing my nails because I'm still in an immobilizer & sling but I have managed to purchase some NPs.  I'm getting antsy and 
                           tired of my naked nails, but totally enjoying all of your hauls & manis.

​                           MRV, so sorry I missed your birthday---I hope it was everything that you wanted it to be!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> There are a couple of Kiko shops in London, one in Westfield and one on Regent Street, in fact I think there's also one in Stratford. They have a website, but I'm wary of ordering from that, I once did and had a very hard time sorting out the mistake THEY made. The order comes directly from Italy and their customer services is non-exsistent.
> 
> 
> The only EP polishes I regret missing out on are the dark one (Vampire something) and the glitter one that launched at the same time, but I refuse to pay eBay prices. And yes, I too despise the EP woman.
> ...


That is an awesome set of pictures!  I love this in the bottle, I really feel the urge to wear it right now having seen those.  But my Castle on a Cloud mani is still going strong - that's about 10/11 days now, no chips, no growth, no tipwear...  Obviously wallpaper paste makes a nice hardwearing surface!  Seriously impressed by the longevity after such a messy job putting it on!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Everyone!  It would require too many quotes to catch up, so I'll just acknowledge all of your fabulous manis---loving the beautiful colors and designs!
> Just stunning.  I haven't been doing my nails because I'm still in an immobilizer & sling but I have managed to purchase some NPs.  I'm getting antsy and
> tired of my naked nails, but totally enjoying all of your hauls & manis.
> 
> ​                           MRV, so sorry I missed your birthday---I hope it was everything that you wanted it to be!


Oh that must be sooooo frustrating!  I'm sure not being able to wear polish is the least of it, but somehow that one hits home!  Hope you're on the mend!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh that must be sooooo frustrating!  I'm sure not being able to wear polish is the least of it, but somehow that one hits home!  Hope you're on the mend!


   Thank you PearlyQueen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am on the mend & will be starting PT in 2 weeks.  The things you take for granted--like cutting your own food and brushing
  your hair.  The upside is that it's temporary----this too shall pass!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

Well, I'm not yet wearing it but I'm hauling it---finally after a bit of a dry spell I've added to my collection.  
I'm looking forward to wearing them all.  The photo isn't very clear but the best I could do w/my left hand.





Top left to right:
Chanel Pink Tonic
Chanel Sweet Lilac
Chanel Mirabella
Chanel Tutti Frutti

Bottom left to right:
YSL Blue Cyclades
YSL Bleu Celadon
Dior Sailor
Dior Captain
Dior Yacht
Dior Mirage
Dior Junon
Dior Front Row
Dior Bonheur


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, I'm not yet wearing it but I'm hauling it---finally after a bit of a dry spell I've added to my collection.
> I'm looking forward to wearing them all.  The photo isn't very clear but the best I could do w/my left hand.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you've been busy for a gal with one hand!  Amazing collection, I bet you can't wait to get into those, hope it's not too long.  I can see you're a high end kind of lady!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, you've been busy for a gal with one hand!  Amazing collection, I bet you can't wait to get into those, hope it's not too long.  I can see you're a high end kind of lady!


   Thank you PQ---oh I love most all NP, unfortunately


----------



## kimibos (May 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well, I'm not yet wearing it but I'm hauling it---finally after a bit of a dry spell I've added to my collection.
> I'm looking forward to wearing them all.  The photo isn't very clear but the best I could do w/my left hand.
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! hun glad you are feeling better! and you deserve this and way more! 

  I really want to try a Dior Polish. Do you have a true red from them, similar to Chanel Dragon?? i bought Dragon and i finished the whole bottle in less than a year LOL 
  i want a true red again. Maybe Dior has one or maybe i just need Dragon Again.


----------



## LastContrast (May 1, 2014)

I love getting nail mail  I was a bit lacklustre on the glow in the dark polishes as I am no longer at the stage of my life I go night clubbing  but I am glad I pick these up as Seance (the purple) looks especially purty!


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> I love getting nail mail  I was a bit lacklustre on the glow in the dark polishes as I am no longer at the stage of my life I go night clubbing  but I am glad I pick these up as Seance (the purple) looks especially purty!








Great haul!


----------



## MRV (May 2, 2014)

Latest manis: Hare Flight ot the Flamingos. I was testing Revolution BC with this mani. I like the formula, and the way it applies, but I don't think It was a huge change when taking the mani off, but some.





  And Lilypad Mixed Metals


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2014)

e


MRV said:


> Latest manis: Hare Flight ot the Flamingos. I was testing Revolution BC with this mani. I like the formula, and the way it applies, but I don't think It was a huge change when taking the mani off, but some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis!

  I only like one of the new Hares (the blue dotty one), so I'm not too fussed, will probably get it from LLarowe or RC.

  Still waiting for my Llarowe order from the 18th April, argh!

  I did a new mani last night, used my minature sized Dollish Polish Toxic Avenger which is the most expensive polish I own per ml. BUT it is absolutely gorgeous! Still waiting for the sun to come out to take pictures, but if not, I'll do it indoors. It is really amazing! I only used one coat over black to make sure I don't use up the whole bottle in one go, and the formula was amazing, so was the coverage, and wow it is breathtaking.

  I'm not going to be hauling much polish this month, I've already spent my monthly budget/allowance on make up (damn you Mac!), but I am beginning to be a bit more picky now anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2014)

Okay, I give up. I have taken a gazillion pictures, but none of them show just how gorgeous this polish is. The holo, although is scattered, is much stronger in person and the polish has this amazing shine to it. But anyway, here's some pictures:




















  I'm definitely keeping this on for a good few days if it doesn't chip, it was too expensive to waste, lol. Pretty happy though that the bottle still seems to be nearly full. It is a very small bottle, probably 4-5 ml, but it seems I still have a good 4-5 manis worth left in there. If I find a full sized bottle, I'll definitely get it, but it is very rare now.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Gorgeous! hun glad you are feeling better! and you deserve this and way more!
> 
> I really want to try a Dior Polish. Do you have a true red from them, similar to Chanel Dragon?? i bought Dragon and i finished the whole bottle in less than a year LOL
> i want a true red again. Maybe Dior has one or maybe i just need Dragon Again.


   Thanks  so much Kimibos!

  I can't believe you used a whole bottle of nail polish---and in less than a year!  We have so much NP that I find it virtually impossible.  That said, I have gravitated
  to certain colors or a certain NP and have to force myself to use others.

  Or maybe you need Dragon & a red Dior NP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just compared Dragon w/my Dior reds and Red Royalty #999 appears to be the closest.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> I love getting nail mail  I was a bit lacklustre on the glow in the dark polishes as I am no longer at the stage of my life I go night clubbing  but I am glad I pick these up as Seance (the purple) looks especially purty!


   Beautiful haul!  I LOVE Illamasqua


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, I give up. I have taken a gazillion pictures, but none of them show just how gorgeous this polish is. The holo, although is scattered, is much stronger in person and the polish has this amazing shine to it. But anyway, here's some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 BEAUTIFUL----LOVE, LOVE, LOVE


----------



## Dominique33 (May 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Hare Flight ot the Flamingos. I was testing Revolution BC with this mani. I like the formula, and the way it applies, but I don't  think It was a huge change when taking the mani off, but some.
> 
> And Lilypad Mixed Metals


   Two great manis MRV with no imperfections at all !  I love both, very pretty for spring and summer


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> e
> 
> Seriously??? Nothing ever lasts on me for 10 days, I'm happy if I get 3 days out of a mani. But even if they did, I'd be itching to change my polish every 2-3 days anyway. I need to get through my massive pile of untrieds.


  Lol, another day down and it's still perfect...  To be honest, I'm happy coz I'm lazy!  And I like to get my money's worth out of an expensive polish!
  I love nice polishes and a change, but I'm not invested in the process of actually putting it on, I'll put it off if I can get away with it.
  I do get a bit bored if it lasts too long, but in this case it's got too many personalities to get fed up, and all of them are gorgeous.  I'm about ready for something else now though, I doubt it will make it beyond the holiday weekend - I think this is the longest wear I've ever got out of any manicure.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, I give up. I have taken a gazillion pictures, but none of them show just how gorgeous this polish is. The holo, although is scattered, is much stronger in person and the polish has this amazing shine to it. But anyway, here's some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely, another brand I've never tried, but I must admit I've been eyeing a few recently, while manfully resisting!  It's so frustrating when I think I'm being clever buying a mini then wishing I'd sprung for the full size (in spite of the fact that there is enough polish in the stash to paint the Forth Road Bridge...)


----------



## LastContrast (May 3, 2014)

The OPI nordic collection bottles are here; http://talkerblogger.wordpress.com/2014/05/02/opi-nordic-fallwinter-2014-collection/ Def a fall/winter collection


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's lovely, another brand I've never tried, but I must admit I've been eyeing a few recently, while manfully resisting!  It's so frustrating when I think I'm being clever buying a mini then wishing I'd sprung for the full size (in spite of the fact that there is enough polish in the stash to paint the Forth Road Bridge...)


  In the case of this polish I was happy to just score a mini bottle, since this was released in 2011 and is now almost impossible to come by. But still would love a full sized one, even though I probably won't ever use this mini bottle up seeing that I still have well over 1000 untried polishes *hangs head in shame*.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, I give up. I have taken a gazillion pictures, but none of them show just how gorgeous this polish is. The holo, although is scattered, is much stronger in person and the polish has this amazing shine to it. But anyway, here's some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the worst time taking pics of certain colours too, I can tell the camera just isn't having it lol It's nice here and I am sure it's very pretty in person!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 3, 2014)

Speaking of cameras not cooperating...  A England Tess D'Urbervilles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  It's black with a fairly strong green shimmer... You'll have to take my word for it... Or find a photo taken with a better camera than my phone lol


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2014)

ILNP Summer collection pre-order will be 16th May. 



  I hope it's open for a few days as it falls right before my CC bill and I'm all spent out till then.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2014)

Here is OPI Nordic collection ( swatches )

http://www.lipglossbitch.se/


*SOURCE : lipglossbitch*


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2014)

SOURCE : lipglossbitch


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> SOURCE : lipglossbitch


  Thanks Dominique! Hmm, Stockholm doesn't seem so special anymore.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks Dominique! Hmm, Stockholm doesn't seem so special anymore.


I agree, I'll skip ( except the red ones ! )


----------



## Dominique33 (May 3, 2014)

*OPI Coca-cola and Ford Mustang *are on Chic Profile Blog, well not inspiring at all ( except the red ones ) ) of course !


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> ILNP Summer collection pre-order will be 16th May.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's open for a few days as it falls right before my CC bill and I'm all spent out till then.


  This looks so gorgeous! I wonder what the other 2 will look like. I just hope they aren't samey. I'm finding now that you can only make so many different colour shifts and I think we've seen them all. Hope I'm wrong though. 

  I still haven't ordered any of the spring ones. Maybe this time.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> It's black with a fairly strong green shimmer... You'll have to take my word for it... Or find a photo taken with a better camera than my phone lol


   Pretty ---I can definitely see green!


----------



## linainoz (May 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> ILNP Summer collection pre-order will be 16th May.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's open for a few days as it falls right before my CC bill and I'm all spent out till then.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *linainoz* 


OMG! I want that so badly 



. Where do I get it? Need somewhere that ships to Australia.


  The ILNP website ships internationally.


----------



## LastContrast (May 5, 2014)

yep, think I paid about $16 postage for 4 nail polishes from ILNP last time which isn't utterly hideous...


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys, sorry that I felt from the face of the earth a bit. I was in Dublin for a week with hubby, then came back and got an surprise visit from a friend and generally wasn't much online at the time. Yesterday my mum called to tell me that one of the family cats has died - Mathilda was my absolute favourite because she always was so funny and sassy. She had some breathing problems lately that no doctor could figure out and it got quite bad last week when she started to choke and couldn't get any air so she had to be put to sleep. I wanted to post some pics of her but started to cry when I saw the pics of her, so here're just some recent manis.  Med, so happy to see you posting! Hope the arm heals nicely.  Another Aurora mani: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's a taupe Kiko, Sephora confetti topcoat and the orange is custom mixed because all my oranges looked wrong. Plus, nailvinyls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Steel Town Girl with some stamping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mattified Catrice with flakey topcoat: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Again a Kiko with stamping that turned out a bit wonky with its inspiration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And a skittlette in honour of AA! The holo is Color Club, the sand is Opi, and the polka dots are Maybelline.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Some lovely manis there.  So sorry to hear about Mathilda, it's so sad.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


>









 it's so sad Anneri. I went to the vet today ( mine is 16 years old ), and he said I couldn't do without her. Yes indeed. Our cats or pets give unconditional love.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 5, 2014)

My new polishes over the last couple of weeks:




  Picture Polish Altered State, Enchanted Polish March, Enchanted Polish April, The Devil Wears Polish A Nice Chianti, Liquid Sky Lacquer Mystical Peacock, Pretty Jelly Hera





Picture Polish Gravity, The Devil Wears Polish Lady Marmalade, Polish Me Silly Mesmerizing, Picture Polish Illusionist, Nail'd It Eeky Ink, Jindie Nails Purple Universary

  Not overly impressed with the EPs this time - the green looks like a great holo, but it's not a colour I'd jump for, and the Grey/Blue one is a bit... dull.  The holo's not as good as her normal ones and the colour's a bit wishy-washy and pale for my taste.  I'll obviously try them though!


  And I jumped straight to Purple Universary when I discovered a tiny chip in my EP mani after 2 full weeks:





With Flash




  Daylight

  Messy to deal with this one again, I'm really looking forward to wearing something easier next time!  I've already had to replace 2 of the "sequins", I'm hoping I'm not going to be spending the whole week doing that!  It's a little see-through still, with 3 coats, I'll probably try this with undies next time.


----------



## lyseD (May 5, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is at all Costcos but mine (Kitchener, ON, Canada) had six full sized China Glaze polishes for $20 today.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 5, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm not sure if this is at all Costcos but mine (Kitchener, ON, Canada) had six full sized China Glaze polishes for $20 today.


Lovely pastel colours.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Very pretty manis, I love the Catrice one ( swimming-pool blue ! ) and the stamping art, and you even did a AA mani lol,


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Missed you much Anneri!  Your manis are all pretty awesome.
   I'm so, so sorry about Mathilda


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm not sure if this is at all Costcos but mine (Kitchener, ON, Canada) had six full sized China Glaze polishes for $20 today.


  Pretty colors---soft & calming.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2014)

Anneri, so sorry about your cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They really are very special and it is a big shock when they pass away. Big hugs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your manis are lovely by the way, really really love the AA one, it's so pretty!

  PearlyQueen, loving your haul. Embarrassed to admit that I own most of your new polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Polishes with chunky glitter are hard to work with, I think the key is to wait a while between coats and also use a thick top coat so the glitter doesn't fall off. 

  I haven't bought anything since Thursday, but I have a new mani to show you a bit later. I kept the Toxic Avenger one for 4 days to get my money's worth, but by day 4 it was looking rubbish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Anneri, so sorry about your cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am getting the impression we could happily share a nail polish collection - I think we have very similar taste!  And you're not far away either, we could probably have got twice as much for our money!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I am getting the impression we could happily share a nail polish collection - I think we have very similar taste!  And you're not far away either, we could probably have got twice as much for our money!


  It looks like that, doesn't it? 

  Here's my mani, Indigo Bananas Hot Ice Cream for Cold Days. Really pretty, very strong holo plus some multicolour glitter. Sadly it has already chipped a bit just after 12 hours. Poo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It looks like that, doesn't it?
> 
> Here's my mani, Indigo Bananas Hot Ice Cream for Cold Days. Really pretty, very strong holo plus some multicolour glitter. Sadly it has already chipped a bit just after 12 hours. Poo.


That's really pretty.  I've been planning to buy that one soon too, it's sitting in my Meimei basket!  Sorry to hear about such quick chipping though, I've only worn one of my IB polishes - Dionysius - and it lasted fine.


----------



## LastContrast (May 6, 2014)

This is my mani with seance, its so pretty. It's a bit thicker and less levelling that the normal illamasqua formula though


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> This is my mani with seance, its so pretty. It's a bit thicker and less levelling that the normal illamasqua formula though


  Very pretty mani---and quite appropriate for Lupus Awareness Month.  Ladies *Saturday May 10 *is
*   Put on Purple Day *to show support for and raise awareness about Lupus.  If anyone is so inclined--please 
   wear and post your best purple manis on Saturday.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new polishes over the last couple of weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I love, love love your mani---I'm too chicken to go full on glitter---it's so hard to remove.  I'm glad I get to look at your's! 




   Amazing haul!!


----------



## MRV (May 7, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> This is my mani with seance, its so pretty. It's a bit thicker and less levelling that the normal illamasqua formula though


  It's a pretty polish/mani though!


----------



## MRV (May 7, 2014)

Latest manis: Hare Read My Biorythm





  And Dior Sunnies. It looks really red here, but it's actually orange / coral-orange. Finally I managed to do a perfect stamping, and the TC smudged it again! I don't know if the problem is the stamping polish (Konad) or the TC (Essie Good to Go) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Hare Read My Biorythm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty MRV !

  You think *Essie Good to Go *is not that good ? It's one of my fav I must say  have you tried the Formula X one ?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty mani---and quite appropriate for Lupus Awareness Month.  Ladies *Saturday May 10 *is
> *   Put on Purple Day *to show support for and raise awareness about Lupus.  If anyone is so inclined--please
> wear and post your best purple manis on Saturday.  Thanks so much!


  That's a cute colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I love, love love your mani---I'm too chicken to go full on glitter---it's so hard to remove.  I'm glad I get to look at your's!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I must admit that the thought of removal is giving me nightmares!  Oceanic Forces was hard enough, this one has so many more circles, I'll be scraping them off for hours!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> You have such lovely hauls! I actually have PU, too, but it's the only polish/mani I have not posted. I thought it looked so terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol, I'm undecided on it if I'm honest.  I'll give it a fair go as a top coat rather than trying to get full coverage out of it though.  Too many glitters were pouring on for my taste, and I feel it's come out looking messy.  And every time I tried to cover a little spot that was short of polish, another ton of circles would make their way onto my nails!  I've had it on for a couple of days now, and I still can't make up my mind if I like it or not.  It works better in some lights than others - and of course I'm not used to wearing such big glitters, so unfamiliarity might be playing a role, though I unconditionally loved Oceanic Forces once I'd got it on.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2014)

Thank you to all of you for your kind words about Mathilda!  MRV, try hairspray to set the stamping! I've read that many times on a lot of blogs - haven't tried it though.  PearlyQueen, great haul!!!  Last Contrast, Fuzzy, Anitacska and PearlyQueen - love your manis!  I've been mixing again and this came out:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This is the first mani I did with it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used an Essie polish for the accent nail, but can't remember which - sorry.  This is the second - with Essie Full Steam Ahead and aengland Excalibur.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2014)

LLarowe posted this on FB:

We are having a huge retirement party. Many of the Colors by llarowe are being retired and/or were limited edition and the last restock will be tomorrow for these colors. Anything on the site currently will be restocked.
Retirees:
Bea Stings!
Best Day of My Life
Bless Your Wicked Little Heart
Come Dance the Hora
Concrete Jungle
Coral Confusion
Days of Our Polish
Deanna, It's Blue
Ebony & Emeralds
Fresh Cut Grass
Gizzards & Lizards
Gizmo
Grace
Grape Juice
Gunfighter
Holly
It's Spring Somewhere
Julie Julie Julie
Let's Tango
Little Boy Blue
Lucy I'm Home
Mojito
Moonshine
Monkey See Monkey Do
NMETIAC
OABTRAD
Oxen
P38
P47
P51
Paper Moon
Parts & Pieces
Pink Twinkle
Purple Pizzaz
Rizzo
Sizzlin Liz
Sparkles Are A Girl's Best Friend
Strega
Ted's Laugh
Tequila IV
Thriller
True Colors
Twinkle Twinkle Little Star
Voodoo
Waters of Belize
Woman from Tokyo
Woodstock
Young Grasshopper
 Whew! Making room for new colors and those will be launched on May 26th!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Hare Read My Biorythm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love your creations and manis!

  My little haul arrived today. Actually these are from 2 different places, the OPIs are from Nail Polish Direct and the rest from Mei Mei.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2014)

Another update from Llarowe:

Thursday, May 8th we will be launching/restocking the following lines at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT:
Colors by llarowe - restock
Contrary Polish - restock
Different Dimension - restock
Picture Polish - restock


I won't be ordering from this restock either. What I really want at the moment is the new Crowstoes collection, 9 Realms, but I don't know when it will be released yet. I did order a few things from Rainbow Connection yesterday, mainly Ethereal Lacquers.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Hare Read My Biorythm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh wow MRV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Anneri, I didn't know where to take my eyes next-----you are really VERY GOOD with making NP and creating awesome looks! BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> LLarowe posted this on FB:
> 
> We are having a huge retirement party. Many of the Colors by llarowe are being retired and/or were limited edition and the last restock will be tomorrow for these colors. Anything on the site currently will be restocked.
> Retirees:
> ...


  There are a few of those I really wouldn't mind picking up, but I just don't have the cash just now 
  That's more of a massacre than a retirement!  Maybe if there are any of the ones I'm after still available at the weekend...as I really want to try for Cosmic Forces on Saturday, and adding a couple of extras should be do-able, but that's a bit of a big ask (and impossible if it's a preorder)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Those are really cute!  I'd be terrified to end up with a mush of ugliness if I tried to mix my own - you're very talented with your colour choices.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Such a gorgeous colour! I don't like Illamasqua polishes though, they never look as good as they promise to in the bottle.
> 
> 
> Eek, that's expensive. At least we get free shipping over £25 or so. But now I have a store just 20 minutes away, wheee!
> ...


  Those look nice - I'm specially taken with the glittery IB one.  It didn't appeal to me before, but it looks much sparklier in your pic than I expected.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Another update from Llarowe:
> 
> Thursday, May 8th we will be launching/restocking the following lines at 12:00pm MDT and again at 7:00pm MDT:
> Colors by llarowe - restock
> ...


  There are a couple of those CrowsToes that I really like the look of - but it's one of those brands that I'm always a bit disappointed with in the flesh.  Since I'm broke it's all academic anyway, but I caved on her last collection and bought a couple more, which again didn't impress (in fairness, I've only worn one of the polishes, they just don't call to me from the bottle to wear them NOW!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Ninja Polish has closed down - don't know if it's temporary or permanent, but she's been MIA for quite a while so it's not a huge surprise.
  My last order was a complete nightmare, never got what I was promised/ordered and spent over 3 months chasing for delivery.  It's a shame, since she was one of the first places I went to for indies, and was my favourite for a long time, with good prices and really fast international delivery, plus she did some gorgeous own brand polishes.


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2014)

Thank you, @Anitacska, @Medgal07 and @PearlyQueen!
  I really enjoy the lilac mani so much that I don't want to change it - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I've had some misses as well as the ones that turned out well. The trick is to add pigment and glitter slowly! And some misses can turn out pretty awesome too - I had a bottle turn khaki on me and I didn't like it at all, and after a few days I decided to add some glitters to make it look like a camo pattern and it turned out really awesome. I've had the hardest time with anything nude or beige though.

  Won't buy something on the Llarowe restock - am broke after AA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's sad news about Ninja polish. Didn't Buick love their polishes?


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> There are a couple of those CrowsToes that I really like the look of - but it's one of those brands that I'm always a bit disappointed with in the flesh.  Since I'm broke it's all academic anyway, but I caved on her last collection and bought a couple more, which again didn't impress (in fairness, I've only worn one of the polishes, they just don't call to me from the bottle to wear them NOW!)


  Now that I've seen the whole 9 Realms collection, I think I only want 5-6 of them as opposed to all 12. 

  My current mani, Indigo Bananas Maui. Pleased with this, 2 coats on its own. I was half expecting to put it over a coat of black, but it doesn't need it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I wonder how many new polishes there will be if she's getting rid of this many!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I dread to think how many there will be - but I really have to reign myself in a bit!  I've stopped buying all the CbLs like I used to, and I've been sticking to just the holos for a while now, and not even all of those - there are only so many shades of holo polish one girl needs... (allegedly, at least according to my husband)
  The last couple of collections I've only bought a few of each, so hopefully I'll feel the same way about the new ones!  There's always something there though, and she does make a nice polish.
  CrowsToes I really fancy are Nidavellir and Huginn & Muninn, I really find it hard to resist a duochrome.  I wouldn't make a special order for them, but if I was getting something else I'd be very tempted to throw those ones in and deal with the disappointment later!  (Much as I did with Hellhound and Indian Summer)
  Maui looks awesome on you - it was the very first IB I bought and started a love affair that's continued, but I still haven't worn it even though it's been near the top of my "must wear soon" list for ages.  It's suffered from the fact that I've spent the last 6 months testing new brands or things similar to planned purchases to help me whittle down the shopping list!


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2014)

I always claim that I'm holo'd out and then I spot the next great holo and then it goes downhill from there. lol

  Just googled the new CrowsToes - holy shit! That is one awesome collection. I only own one CT because it chipped super fast on me and that put me of to order more, but those? OhEmGee! The only thing that irks me is the name Huginn & Muninn. But shouldn't it be Hugin & Munin?! Anyone competent with Norse mythology? I only picked a bit up through Tolkien, Neil Gaiman and my Old English class about ten years ago (eek!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I always claim that I'm holo'd out and then I spot the next great holo and then it goes downhill from there. lol
> 
> Just googled the new CrowsToes - holy shit! That is one awesome collection. I only own one CT because it chipped super fast on me and that put me of to order more, but those? OhEmGee! The only thing that irks me is the name Huginn & Muninn. But shouldn't it be Hugin & Munin?! Anyone competent with Norse mythology? I only picked a bit up through Tolkien, Neil Gaiman and my Old English class about ten years ago (eek!).


  I believe the double "n" is the Norse spelling, and the single "n" is anglicised.  I'm not an expert, just read fantasy books!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *I always claim that I'm holo'd out and then I spot the next great holo and then it goes downhill from there. lol*
> 
> Just googled the new CrowsToes - holy shit! That is one awesome collection. I only own one CT because it chipped super fast on me and that put me of to order more, but those? OhEmGee! The only thing that irks me is the name Huginn & Muninn. But shouldn't it be Hugin & Munin?! Anyone competent with Norse mythology? I only picked a bit up through Tolkien, Neil Gaiman and my Old English class about ten years ago (eek!).






 We addicts girls are allowed to change our minds at any time!!!!  All a part of the addiction---so not your fault, Anneri!


----------



## beautywithin (May 8, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i decided to open a thread instead being of off topic in other threads.    The shades of you has the color story for 2 upcoming opi collections mariah carey collection http://www.theshadesofu.com/2012/10/opi-partners-with-mariah-carey-to.html  central europe collection http://www.theshadesofu.com/2012/10/opi-euro-centrale-collection-for.html


  In my spa we use Sparituals and Motives....which do not have the harsh chemicals like formaldehyde.  They are both safe for pregnant women and children.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. China Glaze is coming out with a new collection called Off Shore Collection and it comes out next month. By looking at the promo images, the colors are so unbelievably gorgeous!!!


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Hey everyone. China Glaze is coming out with a new collection called Off Shore Collection and it comes out next month. By looking at the promo images, the colors are so unbelievably gorgeous!!!


  Thanks for sharing!CG does Amazing Colors. i may pick the Teal, Mints and Orange up.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Thanks for sharing!CG does Amazing Colors. i may pick the Teal, Mints and Orange up.







Kimibos---Hi there!  I'm so excited to see you.  Can you tell?  When is your next trip?  Please keep me posted!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you, @Anitacska, @Medgal07 and @PearlyQueen!
> I really enjoy the lilac mani so much that I don't want to change it -
> 
> 
> ...


 I am so, so impressed---and you're having fun at this!  I LOVE it.  You're making nail polish and I'm working just to
   keep polish on my nails


----------



## MRV (May 9, 2014)

Lilypad Green Pearl


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Lilypad Green Pearl


That's really nice - looks quite silvery green, would that be right?  I bet it's really sparkly too (adds to wish list...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 9, 2014)

Enchanted restock of the Castle top coats tomorrow at 11am PDT.  Simultaneous with the Llarowe first restock of CrowsToes, Elevation and Emily de Molly (noon MDT)!  I sense some juggling coming on!


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Enchanted restock of the Castle top coats tomorrow at 11am PDT.  Simultaneous with the Llarowe first restock of CrowsToes, Elevation and Emily de Molly (noon MDT)!  I sense some juggling coming on!


  I would go for the Enchanteds first, they will be gone within minutes. You could have 2 windows open, so you're in the queue for Llarowe. But honestly, the Crowstoes and EdMs will be available again anyway, so definitely go for the EPs first if you want them.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Lilypad Green Pearl


  super pretty!





  I managed to snag Ted's Laugh yesterday on Llarowe(sitting with a head covered in dye lol), I hope I like it, it just shipped! 

  Sorry I haven't been around, something happened to a relative and I can't stop saying 'What?!!?' in an ever increasingly high pitch. My brother got back from his school-work year yesterday. Had to do some serious cleaning and my credit card bank decided to blow up their system or something - way to stress me out, BMO... I didn't get to paint my nails this week at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did get my Llarowe order with CbL Gunfighter, Precious Metal & WingDust These Broken Wings(Prettier in person!!)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Anneri, I'm sorry to hear about your sweet kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Sounds like a hug is in order Fuzzy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Good to see you.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 9, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Thanks for sharing!CG does Amazing Colors. i may pick the Teal, Mints and Orange up.


You are welcome girls and I forgot to post what colors are in the Off Shore collection and here they are:

  • If In Doubt, Surf It Out: Mellow orange crème
• Stoked To Be Soaked: Primary orange crème
• Seas The Day: Rich red crème
• Dune Our Thing: Dark neon berry crème
• X-Ta-Sea: Dark neon eggplant crème
• I Sea The Point: Bright neon blue crème
• Wait N’ Sea: Aqua crème
• Be More Pacific: Light lime crème
• Shore Enuff: Green crème
• Sun Upon My Skin: Yellow crème
• Feel The Breeze: Baby pink neon crème
• Float On: Bright neon pink crème


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks GlamQueen---so very nice of you to post the names!!!


----------



## MRV (May 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Anneri, I'm sorry to hear about your sweet kitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy! I might look into that. 

  Hope you have time to put on one of your new polishes!


----------



## Anneri (May 10, 2014)

MRV, did you see my post about the hairspray? It could help with the smudging!


----------



## MRV (May 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> MRV, did you see my post about the hairspray? It could help with the smudging!


  Yes, thank you for the tip! I have not done any new stamping yet so I have not been able to test it out. Do yo mean hairspray before the TC or just the hairspray?


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Lilypad Green Pearl


  This looks great! I *think* I also got this. 

  My mani is Hare Polish Perfect Storm which is actually the first Hare I've ever worn. I'm a little underwhelmed though. It was quite hard to apply evenly (like Purple Universary, very dense with glitter) and it's already chipped a bit. I'm just not in love with this, sadly.







  My Llarowe orders from 18th and 24th April have FINALLY arrived, god, she's getting slower to post every time I order. The polishes I got are nice though:


----------



## Anneri (May 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Yes, thank you for the tip! I have not done any new stamping yet so I have not been able to test it out. Do yo mean hairspray before the TC or just the hairspray?


  Ah, good. I had some weird computer problems during the last days, so I was not sure. I think the thing to do is use a very thin coat of hairspray after the stamping, before the tc.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks GlamQueen---so very nice of you to post the names!!!
> You are very welcome!!
> 
> 
> ...


  LOL!! Get all of the shades!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This looks great! I *think* I also got this.
> 
> My mani is Hare Polish Perfect Storm which is actually the first Hare I've ever worn. I'm a little underwhelmed though. It was quite hard to apply evenly (like Purple Universary, very dense with glitter) and it's already chipped a bit. I'm just not in love with this, sadly.
> 
> ...


  Nice haul!  You're right about Llarowe's posting times - fortunately, I'm never in a great hurry!
  Your mani looks much better than mine did IMO!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This looks great! I *think* I also got this.
> 
> My mani is Hare Polish Perfect Storm which is actually the first Hare I've ever worn. I'm a little underwhelmed though. It was quite hard to apply evenly (like Purple Universary, very dense with glitter) and it's already chipped a bit. I'm just not in love with this, sadly.
> 
> ...


  Hares are verrrrry glitter dense.  Great haul!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2014)

Well, I didn't manage to get any Crowstoes from Llarowe from the first restock and I'm not waiting for the second one. Never mind. I did get a couple of EdMs, a couple of Elevations and a couple of WingDusts, so it's not all bad. I'm sure they will be available at other times, I've had no trouble buying Crowstoes in the past. Anyone got anything tonight?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I didn't manage to get any Crowstoes from Llarowe from the first restock and I'm not waiting for the second one. Never mind. I did get a couple of EdMs, a couple of Elevations and a couple of WingDusts, so it's not all bad. I'm sure they will be available at other times, I've had no trouble buying Crowstoes in the past. Anyone got anything tonight?


I got my Cosmic Forces, Monkey See Monkey Do and from Enchanted, Queen of the Castle - juggling successful!  If I wasn't so broke I had a fairly long list for Llarowe, but I'm not bankrupting myself for more polish!


----------



## MRV (May 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I didn't manage to get any Crowstoes from Llarowe from the first restock and I'm not waiting for the second one. Never mind. I did get a couple of EdMs, a couple of Elevations and a couple of WingDusts, so it's not all bad. I'm sure they will be available at other times, I've had no trouble buying Crowstoes in the past. Anyone got anything tonight?


  First time for me too NOT getting all I wanted. I got in maybe 2-3 minutes past, and still one of the EdMs and the exclusive Elevations I wanted were "reserved" (and finally SO). Anyways, I got 3 EdMs and two Crowstoes. I had a third one in my cart but let it go.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got my Cosmic Forces, Monkey See Monkey Do and from Enchanted, Queen of the Castle - juggling successful!  If I wasn't so broke I had a fairly long list for Llarowe, but I'm not bankrupting myself for more polish!


  Well done for scoring the Enchanted!


----------



## Anneri (May 10, 2014)

I didn't even try to get anything as I was busy watching the ESC with hubby and a lot of cocktails!


----------



## kimibos (May 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This looks great! I *think* I also got this.
> 
> My mani is Hare Polish Perfect Storm which is actually the first Hare I've ever worn. I'm a little underwhelmed though. It was quite hard to apply evenly (like Purple Universary, very dense with glitter) and it's already chipped a bit. I'm just not in love with this, sadly.
> 
> ...


  Nice haul! and i agree about the Hare. i think the base color is too dark, and its not a Jelly or Creally it feels like a creme with lots of Glitter.  Great Haul!


----------



## kimibos (May 10, 2014)

I decided to skip the Enchanted Restock. i hope she makes them again tho. I want some Items from the Mac Summer Collection, the Osbournes one and then some Makeup brushes. 

  I did get some Drugstore polishes. i had to get a fix lol ill be posting soon.


----------



## kimibos (May 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got my Cosmic Forces, Monkey See Monkey Do and from Enchanted, Queen of the Castle - juggling successful!  If I wasn't so broke I had a fairly long list for Llarowe, but I'm not bankrupting myself for more polish!


  I have Monkey see Monkey do. its very pretty, Congrats on your new Enchanted.

   to think We All have a Fortune in just Nail Polishes! Specially those Indie ones.


----------



## kimibos (May 10, 2014)

@MRV loving all your manis girl! 

@Anneri Holy Cow!! i just saw your Creations. they look amazing. if you decided to sell, i would definitely be one of your clients.


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2014)

kimibos said:


> @MRV  loving all your manis girl!   @Anneri  Holy Cow!! i just saw your Creations. they look amazing. if you decided to sell, i would definitely be one of your clients.


  Awww, you're so nice! If you're ever looking for a specific np give me a shout out - I'd be happy to mix something for you!


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Sorry you had no luck, i wont even try for the other Restock, they are too HOT right now. im gonna wait for a couple of restocks to pass.
> I have been trying to get Indian Summer and no luck so far.
> 
> cant wait to see what EdM's you got.
> Nice haul! and i agree about the Hare. i think the base color is too dark, and its not a Jelly or Creally it feels like a creme with lots of Glitter.  Great Haul!


  Well, that said, I had a look at the website in the morning and there were still a couple of colours left, so got Vanaheim and Alfheim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never mind, will try again next time. Or see if Rainbow Connection will have them, although she is closing the shop for a couple of weeks while she's away. Sorry you haven't managed to buy Indian Summer, I bought that first time around.

  I got Sacred Duty and Path Less Taken from EdM.


----------



## MRV (May 11, 2014)

kimibos said:


> @MRV loving all your manis girl!
> 
> @Anneri Holy Cow!! i just saw your Creations. they look amazing. if you decided to sell, i would definitely be one of your clients.


  Thanks, kimibos! I hope you'll get Indian Summer. I also have it but it's still unworn.


  BTW - here are nail swatches for the OPI Nordic Collection:

  http://krex.se/tag/opi/

  And Essie is putting out yet another summer collection:

  http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/05/05/essie-summer-2014-swatches-comparisons/#axzz31LqJblXt


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2014)

New to the stash this week:



  Colors by Llarowe House of Blues, Dance Legend Boggs (backup bottle!), Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Peacock, Glitter Gal Hell Bent Blue

  So a few less this week!

  And my new mani:








ILNP Neutron Starlette (1st pic indoor light, second pic sunlight).

  In real life it reads heavy on green shifting a bit to blue, all with a tinge of grey while the duochrome comes in at certain angles in a purple shifting towards pink.  Quite a thick texture, on the verge of bubbling in several places.  Two coats though, so that's always good.


----------



## MRV (May 11, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New to the stash this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Another blue haul? You really seem to love blue! Speaking about ILNP, are you going to get anything from the upcoming collection?


  Here's my mani: Elevation Stree side, NYC


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Another blue haul? You really seem to love blue! Speaking about ILNP, are you going to get anything from the upcoming collection?
> 
> 
> Here's my mani: Elevation Stree side, NYC


  I do have a bit of a weakness for blues...  It gets worse when I'm trying to "cut down" because then I trim my order but can never bear to trim the blue ones out and they end up being the only ones that survive!  I am planning to get a few ILNPs at preorder if it goes on long enough - because I can't afford any more NP until my CC bill gets calculated, which could be any time between 16th and 19th!  Not too fussed though, as it's only a case of saving a couple of dollars, she's really good at keeping colours available long after launch.
  Your nails look perfect in that mani - but that colour would look awful on me!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

One of the new ILNP multichromes:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   So pretty! :eyelove:


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New to the stash this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul and mani! Once again, have to admit, I have most of these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My Rainbow Connection haul:





  And my mani, Liquid Sky Lacquer Wink ^.~ Really pretty, love this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Nice haul and mani! Once again, have to admit, I have most of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty mani, but as you know I'm a sucker for blue!  I don't have this one....yet.....
  Love your haul, those Ethereals look really nice - I'm drawn to the far left one!  I have a couple of Ethereals, but haven't worn them yet.


----------



## MRV (May 12, 2014)

http://www.thedailynailblog.com/2014/05/chew-on-this.html 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## lyseD (May 12, 2014)

Any recommendations for a pretty summer fuchsia polish? Nothing to costly please.

  Thank  you.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Any recommendations for a pretty summer fuchsia polish? Nothing to costly please.
> 
> Thank  you.


Maybe *Zoya Lara *? If it's still available.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Any recommendations for a pretty summer fuchsia polish? Nothing to costly please.
> 
> Thank  you.


  Hmm, well, this one isn't cheap, but I've been obsessed with Marc Jacobs Oui! since I saw it on Temptalia. Of course it's not available in the UK....


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> http://www.thedailynailblog.com/2014/05/chew-on-this.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, just no.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty mani, but as you know I'm a sucker for blue!  I don't have this one....yet.....
> Love your haul, those Ethereals look really nice - I'm drawn to the far left one!  I have a couple of Ethereals, but haven't worn them yet.


  Thanks.
  I'm ashamed to admit, I've yet to wear my Ethereals too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I now have 13 untried ones.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> I'm ashamed to admit, I've yet to wear my Ethereals too...
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, what are we like?  I'm trying not to buy more of any brand I own that I haven't worn at least once.  Unless I'm ordering other stuff anyway, then you might as well take advantage of combined postage.  Or where a restock is limited edition or hard to get, well then you just have to BUY NOW....
  Oh the justifications I can find to break my own rules!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, what are we like?  I'm trying not to buy more of any brand I own that I haven't worn at least once.  Unless I'm ordering other stuff anyway, then you might as well take advantage of combined postage.  Or where a restock is limited edition or hard to get, well then you just have to BUY NOW....
> Oh the justifications I can find to break my own rules!


  Hahaha, yes, that's exactly what I'm like. And since most of the indies are limited editions and/or are only available from abroad, so I end up buying them straight away and in bulk. I really shouldn't, but can't help myself. In my defence, I don't buy expensive clothes, bags or shoes, so I only spend on make up and nail polish.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

I've just had a look at the ILNP website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  I think I'm gonna get most of them, plus the spring ultrachromes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just had a look at the ILNP website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all so tempting!  I had hoped I wouldn't fancy a few of them...
  Gonna have to prioritise!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> They are all so tempting!  I had hoped I wouldn't fancy a few of them...
> Gonna have to prioritise!


  Yeah, me too. The spring holos were easy to pass on for me, but these bright ones are gorgeous. Also, I'm definitely getting the spring and summer ultrachromes. I'll think about the ultrachrome holos. Luckily these are all going to be available for a while, so no rush.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2014)

Use code LLAROWE10 for 10% off your order until 11:59 pm MDT tomorrow!
  Use code MOMSDAY until midnight tonight (US time, not sure which zone but she's in Oklahoma!) for 25% off The Devil Wears Polish at http://thedevilwearspolish.storenvy.com/

  I hate being broke!


----------



## Anneri (May 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Use code LLAROWE10 for 10% off your order until 11:59 pm MDT tomorrow!
> Use code MOMSDAY until midnight tonight (US time, not sure which zone but she's in Oklahoma!) for 25% off The Devil Wears Polish at http://thedevilwearspolish.storenvy.com/
> 
> I hate being broke!








  No polish for me...


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


> No polish for me...


  I'm passing too. Nothing is tempting me at the moment (from Llarowe anyway). 

  Also, Rainbow Connection is closing for 2-3 weeks while she's away, so I won't be buying from there either. 

  Just as well, since I'm going to have a field day at the ILNP pre-order.....


----------



## lyseD (May 12, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Any recommendations for a pretty summer fuchsia polish? Nothing to costly please.
> 
> Thank  you.
> 
> Maybe *Zoya Lara *? If it's still available.


Beautiful, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> BTW - here are nail swatches for the OPI Nordic Collection:  http://krex.se/tag/opi/


  Hmm I like Can't Afjörd Not To, especially because I can say fjörd a lot! lol  





PearlyQueen said:


> New to the stash this week:
> 
> Colors by Llarowe House of Blues, Dance Legend Boggs (backup bottle!), Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Peacock, Glitter Gal Hell Bent Blue  So a few less this week!  And my new mani:
> 
> ...


  Nice haul and mani! Somebody loves blue 


MRV said:


> Here's my mani: Elevation Stree side, NYC


  That's a unique one! I would have such lobster hands heehee!  





Anitacska said:


> Nice haul and mani! Once again, have to admit, I have most of these! :haha:   My Rainbow Connection haul:
> 
> And my mani, Liquid Sky Lacquer Wink ^.~ Really pretty, love this one.


  Nice haul! I don't have any Ethereal Lacquers And I love the mani! So icy 


MRV said:


> http://www.thedailynailblog.com/2014/05/chew-on-this.html :thud: ​


 :lol:   I did paint my nails with CbL Precious Metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I did my best to capture the red/green shift  And I think I said I would post when the kitten cam foster gal Shelly got new kittens? Well she's got a mama cat ready to give birth very shortly! http://new.livestream.com/tinykittens/dancing  I just know you all want to waste time watching them!  Because kittens!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2014)

Llarowe posted on Facebook that she will have 34 new CbL colours in the summer collection! That is mental! Who releases 34 colours in one go???


----------



## Anneri (May 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I just know you all want to waste time watching them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I see your kittens and raise you - a BUNNY!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A9HV5O8Un6k


----------



## Anneri (May 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Llarowe posted on Facebook that she will have 34 new CbL colours in the summer collection! That is mental! Who releases 34 colours in one go???


  I saw that. Completely bonkers imho. But apparently she hopes that the more the better because people will buy buy buy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Llarowe posted on Facebook that she will have 34 new CbL colours in the summer collection! That is mental! Who releases 34 colours in one go???


  Good grief!  No wonder so many have retired!  Thankfully going on the last few collections I'll only want a few of them - I hope!  I'm trying to just stick to her holos in the main, and I expect some won't appeal while some will be too similar to ones she's done before.  Maybe.  Hopefully!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I saw that. Completely bonkers imho. But apparently she hopes that the more the better because people will buy buy buy.


  I do think that she'll find buyers for the whole collection, she certainly has up till now!  My head says there can't be that many new colours for her to bring out - and then I think how many polishes I own, and how similar many are to each other, and I realise she'll sell these no problem!


----------



## MRV (May 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Llarowe posted on Facebook that she will have 34 new CbL colours in the summer collection! That is mental! Who releases 34 colours in one go???








That's more than the last time (28 or 29 was it?). Def. NOT getting all. Time to be selective!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, it's a challenging colour, but I love my ugly yellows/greens/browns!
> 
> Luckily I don't *need* that much from ILNP this time. I made a wise decision not to buy chrome and holo-chrome versions of a same polish a while back, so I'm only getting the chromes and maybe 2 holos. (I have the holo-chromes in chrome already.)
> 
> ...


  I've made the same decision with the Ultrachromes/Holo Utrachromes - but I've decided to go for the holo versions!  The early ones I have both versions, and I just don't need them - and waiting for the holos means postponing the spending, so all good!


----------



## MRV (May 13, 2014)

These are from the summer neon collection. My order came super fast: ordered last Thursday (shipped on Friday), and they're already here!
  The coral on the left has pink shimmer. I'm wondering if the greens are close to the greens in the CG Off the Shore Collection? I'm waiting for more swatches for them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> These are from the summer neon collection. My order came super fast: ordered last Thursday (shipped on Friday), and they're already here!
> The coral on the left has pink shimmer. I'm wondering if the greens are close to the greens in the CG Off the Shore Collection? I'm waiting for more swatches for them.


  I must admit, I don't get the OPI hype.  I have a few, and I don't like the formula much at all - too transparent and chips easily on me.  Some of their colours call me when they come out, but they have pretty much dropped off my shopping list altogether since my indie/imports obsession started just over a year ago.  If I'm shopping for this type of polish, I much prefer Nails Inc, which seems to last brilliantly on me, has a good range of colours and makes a decent stab at varying types of polish.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I must admit, I don't get the OPI hype.  I have a few, and I don't like the formula much at all - too transparent and chips easily on me.  Some of their colours call me when they come out, but they have pretty much dropped off my shopping list altogether since my indie/imports obsession started just over a year ago.  If I'm shopping for this type of polish, I much prefer Nails Inc, which seems to last brilliantly on me, has a good range of colours and makes a decent stab at varying types of polish.


  Funny, it's actually the opposite for me, Nails Inc polishes chip on me so quickly. But I'm the same about indies, I buy far more of those than regular brands like OPI, CG, Nails Inc. 

  Speaking of which, the Liquid Sky Lacquer summer polishes look lovely:





  Finally, I did some stamping on yesterday's mani, I really like how it's turned out:


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My daughter was obsessed with the kittycam last time around!
> 
> 
> That bunny looks like it's wearing lipstick! So cute!
> ...


  The stamping works well with that colour!
  The LSLs are lovely and summery.
  And of course now you're making me question if I do need both holo and non-holo ultrachromes!  I wore my Birefringence Holo and I couldn't believe that the non-holo version would be any more saturated, so I talked myself out of buying both again!
  As far as EP vs ILNP goes, I think I still love both!  I definitely prefer EP for holos, but the ultrachromes are every bit as good as anything EP have done.
  I'm curious - do you usually have to pay customs on your ILNP orders?  My first order was just two, and didn't get charged, but the winter preorder was a huge one for me (yes, I bought almost all of them!) and got stung with an RM charge of about £18, which I hadn't expected 
  I'm going somewhere between the two numbers this time, so I'm wondering if I was just unlucky last time or if I should factor in an extra payment when I'm budgeting.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> The stamping works well with that colour!
> The LSLs are lovely and summery.
> And of course now you're making me question if I do need both holo and non-holo ultrachromes!  I wore my Birefringence Holo and I couldn't believe that the non-holo version would be any more saturated, so I talked myself out of buying both again!
> As far as EP vs ILNP goes, I think I still love both!  I definitely prefer EP for holos, but the ultrachromes are every bit as good as anything EP have done.
> ...


  No, I didn't have to pay any customs, I asked Barbra to put a low value on the package and it was fine. I think I ordered about 10 from the winter pre-order myself.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> No, I didn't have to pay any customs, I asked Barbra to put a low value on the package and it was fine. I think I ordered about 10 from the winter pre-order myself.


Thanks for that, I'll put a note on my order if it worked for you!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for that, I'll put a note on my order if it worked for you!


  I'm surprised she didn't do it automatically for you. When I asked her about it, she said she knew the score about the Royal Mail. But yeah, I've ordered 3 times form her and all 3 arrived without customs.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My daughter was obsessed with the kittycam last time around!
> 
> 
> That bunny looks like it's wearing lipstick! So cute!
> ...


  Mama cat is taking her sweet time! Glad you daughter loves the kitties!

  All these gorgeous polishes, I need to win the lottery! lol

  those stamps are too cute!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2014)

Very Emily has swatches of the entire new ILNP summer collection and I think I actually want everything including the ultrachrome holos. Sigh. They're just all so pretty.

  http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/?p=4782


----------



## LastContrast (May 13, 2014)

The Sirene Holo is gorgeous...def getting that one!


----------



## MRV (May 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very Emily has swatches of the entire new ILNP summer collection and I think I actually want everything including the ultrachrome holos. Sigh. They're just all so pretty.
> 
> http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/?p=4782


  My list is unchanged!

  New mani: PP wisteria & warning. The colour is sooo off! This is a very lovely pinky purple irl, not a blue purple. (I don't understand my phone, it makes my hands really red but the moment I introduce a pink/red purple to it, the pic is straight blue!?)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> I always get sucked in by the pretty colours (even though I've been on the same indie train since the beginning of 2013). They are cheaper, too. I don't have any problems with chipping either.
> 
> 
> Love that bright row!
> ...


Oh wow, what a gorgeous mani!  I particularly like Warning, that is just the sort of shade I melt over!  I only have the PPs from the Aurora release so far, for some reason (possibly the price!) they never really appealed before, but I think I'm smitten!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> These are from the summer neon collection. My order came super fast: ordered last Thursday (shipped on Friday), and they're already here!
> The coral on the left has pink shimmer. I'm wondering if the greens are close to the greens in the CG Off the Shore Collection? I'm waiting for more swatches for them.


Gorgeous ! I can't wait to see your swatches. I don't know if the Coca Cola collection is available, I need some neons shades for sure, they look very bright in the bottles


----------



## Anneri (May 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Gorgeous ! I can't wait to see your swatches. I don't know if the Coca Cola collection is available, I need some neons shades for sure, they look very bright in the bottles:eyelove:


  Dominique, if you need some neons, well, here are some:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I'll try to reply to all the posts individually tomorrow!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'll try to reply to all the posts individually tomorrow!


Thank you, *very pretty mani indeed* ! Well, I have just 1 neon in fact Orly Beach Cruiser which is a true neon, I never found better it is so incredibly bright !


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> I always get sucked in by the pretty colours (even though I've been on the same indie train since the beginning of 2013). They are cheaper, too. I don't have any problems with chipping either.
> 
> 
> Love that bright row!
> ...


  Very nice manis! I like the simple one as well as the second one, reminds me of those sweaters, can't remember the actual name of the pattern.

  My mani today is Cadillacquer Pink Teddy Bear. It's not a very summery shade, but very pretty nonetheless. It has pink shimmer and a subtle holo to it. Excuse the messy paintwork. If I manage to stay awake, I'm going to add some stamping this evening. I fancy pink holo on top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Oh, just realised that one of the polishes in the new Zoya collection has my daughter's name! So I'm definitely picking it up, even though it's not a colour I would normally go for. Will probably give it to her anyway, we really struggle to find things with her name on as it's not a very common one. She'll love it for sure!

  On that note, she's been away on a residential school trip since Sunday morning and I'm missing her so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two more days until she comes home. This is the longest we've been away from each other since she was born.


----------



## beautycool (May 14, 2014)

Those I love np new ones  They look the same as the last lot   Now liquid sky now your talking   Even though I'm off polish I would like at least two lol x


----------



## MRV (May 15, 2014)

OPI Coca Cola swatches:

  http://puritybeauty.se/?p=12943


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> OPI Coca Cola swatches:
> 
> http://puritybeauty.se/?p=12943


  Thanks. I'll pass on this though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

Still trying to decide whether to get the holo ultrachromes or the plain ultrachromes from ILNP, and whether to pick up the new ultrachromes now or wait for the next preorder when hopefully she'll have made them into holos.

  I've looked at pictures of the holo version of Nostalgia which I don't have yet, but they look identical to the pictures I took when I put holo topcoat on Nostalgia. The ultrachrome was much stronger without it though and the colours were brighter, but the holo version seems more muted. So I probably won't get Nostalgia (H). 









  See what I mean?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Still trying to decide whether to get the holo ultrachromes or the plain ultrachromes from ILNP, and whether to pick up the new ultrachromes now or wait for the next preorder when hopefully she'll have made them into holos.
> 
> I've looked at pictures of the holo version of Nostalgia which I don't have yet, but they look identical to the pictures I took when I put holo topcoat on Nostalgia. The ultrachrome was much stronger without it though and the colours were brighter, but the holo version seems more muted. So I probably won't get Nostalgia (H).
> 
> ...


  Those pics are quite helpful!  I skipped Nostalgia to wait for the holo version, then I didn't bother with the spring collection, so I'm trying to decide what to do about it (if the preorder is open long enough for me to afford any at all!).  The new Masquerade looks exactly like your non-holo swatch, so I'm now totally undecided!  (Is this a strange definition of helpful???)  From what I've read, Masquerade is meant to be like Nostalgia but with pink where Nostalgia has red, but your pic definitely makes Nostalgia look more pink.  Do you find it shows a lot of green, because I'm not seeing much in the pics...?  But they both remind me a lot of Dance Legend Roz, which I already have...  The perils of online shopping I guess!  It would be so easy to decide if they were all lined up on a shelf in Superdrug!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those pics are quite helpful!  I skipped Nostalgia to wait for the holo version, then I didn't bother with the spring collection, so I'm trying to decide what to do about it (if the preorder is open long enough for me to afford any at all!).  The new Masquerade looks exactly like your non-holo swatch, so I'm now totally undecided!  (Is this a strange definition of helpful???)  From what I've read, Masquerade is meant to be like Nostalgia but with pink where Nostalgia has red, but your pic definitely makes Nostalgia look more pink.  Do you find it shows a lot of green, because I'm not seeing much in the pics...?  But they both remind me a lot of Dance Legend Roz, which I already have...  The perils of online shopping I guess!  It would be so easy to decide if they were all lined up on a shelf in Superdrug!


  Here are a few more pictures to help you decide. I can't remember now off the top of my head how red/pink it was, but I see what you mean about Masquerade. I think it must be more pink. There was definitely a lot of green in Nostalgia, the colour shift really is amazing! I think Masquerade is probably closer to Roz from the pictures I've seen (I have Roz, but haven't worn it yet), but since Roz is such a tiny bottle, it probably wouldn't hurt to have a dupe. (Says the person who has nearly 2000 polishes she will NEVER use up!)

  Edit: I think DL Boo must be more similar to Nostalgia, again going by the pictures I've seen.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few more pictures to help you decide. I can't remember now off the top of my head how red/pink it was, but I see what you mean about Masquerade. I think it must be more pink. There was definitely a lot of green in Nostalgia, the colour shift really is amazing! I think Masquerade is probably closer to Roz from the pictures I've seen (I have Roz, but haven't worn it yet), but since Roz is such a tiny bottle, it probably wouldn't hurt to have a dupe. (Says the person who has nearly 2000 polishes she will NEVER use up!)
> 
> Edit: I think DL Boo must be more similar to Nostalgia, again going by the pictures I've seen.


  That's really kind of you, thank you so much!  Honestly, going on past form I should just buy them all haha!  I do have Boo as well....
  It is a very lovely shifty polish in your pics, I'm leaning towards a yes on it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

If anyone's interested Pshiiit Boutique in France has just had an Enchanted restock and I'm seeing quite a few still available, I bought two!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> If anyone's interested Pshiiit Boutique in France has just had an Enchanted restock and I'm seeing quite a few still available, I bought two!


  Oh cool! What did you buy? I have these all myself already.


----------



## jennyap (May 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



If anyone's interested Pshiiit Boutique in France has just had an Enchanted restock and I'm seeing quite a few still available, I bought two!



  Ooh thanks, just ordered 3!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> If anyone's interested Pshiiit Boutique in France has just had an Enchanted restock and I'm seeing quite a few still available, I bought two!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks, just ordered 3!


  What did you get?

  I've just looked again and there are still 15 shades in stock! Either Phsiiit Boutique got a massive shipment, or nobody knows about the restock.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh cool! What did you buy? I have these all myself already.


  I got Scintealliant and Stay Classy San Diego.  Shipping is very pricey but I really wanted them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> What did you get?
> 
> I've just looked again and there are still 15 shades in stock! Either Phsiiit Boutique got a massive shipment, or nobody knows about the restock.


  She does unannounced restocks, doesn't even say they're coming up or do a newsletter, you just get lucky and find them!  And I was probably very naughty to post it here... but you've all been soooo lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> If anyone's interested Pshiiit Boutique in France has just had an Enchanted restock and I'm seeing quite a few still available, I bought two!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks, just ordered 3!


  Glad to help!


----------



## jennyap (May 15, 2014)

I got Time to Pretend, Ola Rio and Ciao Milano.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> She does unannounced restocks, doesn't even say they're coming up or do a newsletter, you just get lucky and find them!  And I was probably very naughty to post it here... but you've all been soooo lovely!


  Oh, no, definitely not naughty! We always post on here about things like this, it's very helpful.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Which one is Scintealliant? Haven't even heard of that! I didn't see those two, must have been the first ones to go.
> 
> 
> Oh, no, definitely not naughty! We always post on here about things like this, it's very helpful.


  Scintealliant is a new store exclusive, and it's a secret - no pics or anything, so lord only knows what it will be!  The name sounds good though.....!  Sorry you missed them, must have been too slow posting here (too busy checking out lol).  I'll let you know if I spot it again.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Scintealliant is a new store exclusive, and it's a secret - no pics or anything, so lord only knows what it will be!  The name sounds good though.....!  Sorry you missed them, must have been too slow posting here (too busy checking out lol).  I'll let you know if I spot it again.


  Oh, don't be silly, I would've done the same. Please post pictures when you got it, I'm intrigued. That said though, I hate mystery polishes now with a passion! No other brand would get away with it. I already have San Diego, not fussed about that.


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

Well, thanks to you @pearlyqueen I got my first EP! I got Altered State. I'd have gotten more if the shipping wouldn't have been outrageous. I mean I'm right across the border and should pay 15€? Hell no.


----------



## MRV (May 15, 2014)

I saw Pshiiit by accident earlier today but her shipping is 24 Euros!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## MRV (May 15, 2014)

And not to mention "Aucune méthode de paiement disponible" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> I saw Pshiiit by accident earlier today but her shipping is 24 Euros!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's insane, right? Shipping from France to continental Europe can't be *that* expensive! I saw that it's actually cheaper for me to order only one EP at the time because the shipping of one is cheaper than of two combined. Insanity!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> I saw Pshiiit by accident earlier today but her shipping is 24 Euros!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Really? When I ordered from there last year (?). I'm sure it was more like 16 euros.


----------



## MRV (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Really? When I ordered from there last year (?). I'm sure it was more like 16 euros.


  It has gone up. It was not that high when I ordered, but now I can't even order because it does not allow me to pay!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Is that a holo polish? Love the base colour.
> 
> 
> Don't kille me, you all, but like Fuzzy already said, Hares can get so dense with glitter, and sometimes it's just too much for me.
> ...


  That's why I like to go with glitter polish over base matching jelly polish, one coat of glitter is more manageable... that and glitter doesn't stick to my nails even with a basecoat lol

  Can't afford anything else after that MAC AA haul!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Pretty! I'll imagine it's the correct colour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a good idea, although that requires a lot of forward planning! And remembering what polishes look similar.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Well, thanks to you @pearlyqueen I got my first EP! I got Altered State. I'd have gotten more if the shipping wouldn't have been outrageous. I mean I'm right across the border and should pay 15€? Hell no.


Sorry,call me an enabler if you like!  I did say shipping was expensive 
  On the plus side, at least it means people can actually get hold of them!  Which one did you really get, that's not an EP name!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Is that a holo polish? Love the base colour.
> 
> 
> Don't kille me, you all, but like Fuzzy already said, Hares can get so dense with glitter, and sometimes it's just too much for me.
> ...


Re ILNPs - as multichromes go, I would say in my fairly limited experience (ie I have loads, but hardly worn any!) ILNP and Dance Legend are my two top brands no question.
  Re shipping from Pshiiit (that name cracks me up every time!), I presumed it was so expensive because it had to come overseas to the UK - shocker that it's that much everywhere in Europe.


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry,call me an enabler if you like!  I did say shipping was expensive
> On the plus side, at least it means people can actually get hold of them!  Which one did you really get, that's not an EP name!


  Enabler!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I don't know where my head it! Tsk! PP Altered State must have been in my mind. Time to Pretend is the one I got. Still debating over Kids...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Is that a holo polish? Love the base colour.
> 
> 
> Don't kille me, you all, but like Fuzzy already said, Hares can get so dense with glitter, and sometimes it's just too much for me.
> ...


  Shipping from France to Europe/UK/US is totally insane oh yes. Even from France to... France, you often pay 11 € for a small package ( insured ). But if you don't insure the package or letter, well... Today there's been a strike here, never ever ship anything during a strike because stealers lurk.  A letter ( insured ) costs around 5 € ( a bit less ) just from Paris to Paris, and the postal services have improved. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes they are much better now but the shipping costs are too high. Sorry for that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

New mani!  Attitude Luscious Strawberry topped with Beauty UK glam nails Red Glitter - two of my oldies!



  And you thought I only did blue!  Neutron Starlette chipped, had to go


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Enabler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Time to Pretend is lovely, Kids is even nicer (and Future Reflections is my favourite of the TtP collection)!


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Shipping from France to Europe/UK/US is totally insane oh yes. Even from France to... France, you often pay 11 € for a small package ( insured ). But if you don't insure the package or letter, well... Today there's been a strike here, never ever ship anything during a strike because stealers lurk.  A letter ( insured ) costs around 5 € ( a bit less ) just from Paris to Paris, and the postal services have improved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I didn't know that! Wow, sounds bad. But now I understand the reason for the shipping fees at least a bit! Thanks Dominique!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I didn't know that! Wow, sounds bad. But now I understand the reason for the shipping fees at least a bit! Thanks Dominique!


You're welcome Anneri, what are the shipping costs in Germany ? I just mentioned the " regular " services, Chronopost is insane here.  For regular shipping, each package will be scanned 4 times, it's another explanation I think.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

For np addiction lol, I would recommand this online store they have many brands.

http://www.atoutscharme.com/

  I ordered from them 4 times, everything was ok, but I don't know if they ship internationally in fact. I think they do.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> For np addiction lol, I would recommand this online store they have many brands.
> 
> http://www.atoutscharme.com/
> 
> I ordered from them 4 times, everything was ok, but I don't know if they ship internationally in fact. I think they do.


I set up an account with them a while ago, and they do ship to UK, but I found everything I wanted cheaper elsewhere, so I've never ordered!


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, Time to Pretend is lovely, Kids is even nicer (and Future Reflections is my favourite of the TtP collection)!


  Oh dear... Why do you like FR the most?


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I set up an account with them a while ago, and they do ship to UK, but I found everything I wanted cheaper elsewhere, so I've never ordered!


Ok  in fact Essie np cost 11,90 € at the mall, that's why I ordered from them. OPI is almost 14 €.... Cheaper ? Euh


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> You're welcome Anneri, what are the shipping costs in Germany ? I just mentioned the " regular " services, Chronopost is insane here.  For regular shipping, each package will be scanned 4 times, it's another explanation I think.


  We have quite a few companies that ship things, so it's never too expensive. I nearly always send international packages in a big mailer for 3,45€, with tracking its about 6€. Small parcels are about 4-7€, Letters 60ct.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh dear... Why do you like FR the most?


Almost certainly because it's the blue one!  I love Time to Pretend too, honest!


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Almost certainly because it's the blue one!  I love Time to Pretend too, honest!


  Aaaaaaand oredered it! I'm so weak...


----------



## Dominique33 (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> We have quite a few companies that ship things, so it's never too expensive. I nearly always send international packages in a big mailer for 3,45€, with tracking its about 6€. Small parcels are about 4-7€, Letters 60ct.


Waouh ! Thank you Anneri, it's less pricey ! a  letter ( green let us say it is for a great cause ) is 61ct, otherwise 66 ct.. Stamps are beautiful though  sometimes they are.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Aaaaaaand oredered it! I'm so weak...


I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2014)

Lol, PearlyQueen, you are an enabler! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I don't think Anneri needed a big push anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, PearlyQueen, you are an enabler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My work here is done!
  x


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2014)

Enchanted Where/????

  I agree with @PearlyQueen  Kids is amazing well the whole Time to Pretend collection actually! 


PearlyQueen said:


> My work here is done!
> x


----------



## Fuzzy (May 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani!  Attitude Luscious Strawberry topped with Beauty UK glam nails Red Glitter - two of my oldies!
> 
> 
> 
> And you thought I only did blue!  Neutron Starlette chipped, had to go


  Glowy!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2014)

Long time no see! I've been really busy with work and I also got sucked into Facebook. It's like a polish wonderland Lol. Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Long time no see! I've been really busy with work and I also got sucked into Facebook. It's like a polish wonderland Lol. Hope all of you are doing well.


  So glad to see you! im doing just fine. 

  I cant even imagine how many Chanel polishes you probably have now lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2014)

kimibos said:


> So glad to see you! im doing just fine.
> 
> I cant even imagine how many Chanel polishes you probably have now lol


  Kimibos! You're back! It's great to hear that you're well. I've actually slowed down my polish and makeup purchases believe it or not. It was getting too overwhelming. I've been destashing and selling some stuff too.


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Kimibos! You're back! It's great to hear that you're well. I've actually slowed down my polish and makeup purchases believe it or not. It was getting too overwhelming. I've been destashing and selling some stuff too.


  Im glad to say that my life is getting better and better. im going for trip#2 on June 3rd, i couldnt be more happy.

  Girl if Detashing makes you happy Do it!! i havent been buying many polishes lately, i have been having some Fever due to Lemmings lol


----------



## CartoonChic (May 15, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Im glad to say that my life is getting better and better. im going for trip#2 on June 3rd, i couldnt be more happy.
> 
> Girl if Detashing makes you happy Do it!! i havent been buying many polishes lately, i have been having some Fever due to Lemmings lol


  Lol I hear you! And that's exactly one of the reasons why I'm splurging less. I want to travel and all my hauls were getting in the way. I hope you have a fantastic time on your trip!


----------



## kimibos (May 15, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol I hear you! And that's exactly one of the reasons why I'm splurging less. I want to travel and all my hauls were getting in the way. I hope you have a fantastic time on your trip!


  Im gonna have to stop my hauling once i start college.  But its really good to move on. Traveling would be amazing.


----------



## MRV (May 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Still trying to decide whether to get the holo ultrachromes or the plain ultrachromes from ILNP, and whether to pick up the new ultrachromes now or wait for the next preorder when hopefully she'll have made them into holos.
> 
> I've looked at pictures of the holo version of Nostalgia which I don't have yet, but they look identical to the pictures I took when I put holo topcoat on Nostalgia. The ultrachrome was much stronger without it though and the colours were brighter, but the holo version seems more muted. So I probably won't get Nostalgia (H).
> 
> ...


  I feel like I've been byuing several versions of several polishes of late. I need to check out my stash better before I order.


----------



## MRV (May 16, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> Long time no see! I've been really busy with work and I also got sucked into Facebook. It's like a polish wonderland Lol. Hope all of you are doing well.








 So nice to see you, CC!


  P&J Mauritius


----------



## Anneri (May 16, 2014)

MRV, if ever there's something on the Pshiit site you want, just pm me and we figure something out! Tsk. Did she give you a reason for not shipping to you?


----------



## MRV (May 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> MRV, if ever there's something on the Pshiit site you want, just pm me and we figure something out! Tsk. Did she give you a reason for not shipping to you?


  That would be wonderful, thank you! I'm interested in the Big City Lights.

  She just said " je suis navrée " - I'm sorry I guess.


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2014)

MRV, sorry you couldn't order from the Pshiiit Boutique. I'd offer to order for you, but I'm too neurotic about the Royal Mail now. Hope you can find a way to get the City Lights polishes, 3 are still in stock. (Although imo they aren't that special, I have 3 of them.)

  I went shopping today and got a few drugstore polishes, as well as a Nails Inc and an OPI one from TKMaxx. And 2 Ciate sets. Can't believe they've already hit TKMaxx, the flower manicure sets have only come out recently. They didn't have the other colour, but if it works for me, I might get it. I've yet to do a caviar mani, but couldn't resist the caviar set. As I've said before, I'm a magpie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also had the doll's house set. 















  Finally, my mani. It's a bit more summery than the last one! I'm wearing OPI Mediterranean Moonlight with Seventeen Tropical Punch. I'm also wearing Mediterranean Moonlight on my toes.


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *Enchanted Where/????*
> 
> I agree with @PearlyQueen  Kids is amazing well the whole Time to Pretend collection actually!
> 
> ...


  There was a restock on Pshiiit Boutique. But I don't think she ships to the US. Not even Finland by the sound of it....


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet, there are swatches of the OPI Nordic Collection as well as the new neon polishes on this site: http://krex.se/tag/opi/ Just keep scrolling!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet, there are swatches of the OPI Nordic Collection as well as the new neon polishes on this site: http://krex.se/tag/opi/ Just keep scrolling!


Thank for sharing , I love the deep red ones and the pink one too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( as always ).


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from the ILNP pre-order? I ended up ordering the entire summer collection minus Bishop. This way I'm skipping on the spring ultrachromes and getting the holo versions instead and saving $1 on each as well.

  Apparently Mei Mei has been having silent restocks of EP incl. All Love Garden and Up In Smoke. There may be one coming up soon, but it being silent, obviously no idea when, so will probably miss it. She's now got a Big Cartel site just for the EP, that's where the restocks have been happening.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered from the ILNP pre-order? I ended up ordering the entire summer collection minus Bishop. This way I'm skipping on the spring ultrachromes and getting the holo versions instead and saving $1 on each as well.
> 
> Apparently Mei Mei has been having silent restocks of EP incl. All Love Garden and Up In Smoke. There may be one coming up soon, but it being silent, obviously no idea when, so will probably miss it. She's now got a Big Cartel site just for the EP, that's where the restocks have been happening.


I'm waiting till I can afford ILNP pre-order, Barbra tells me it's open till Tuesday and that means I'll definitely be able to get some!  Still working out which ones though!
  I did try to get Up In Smoke at the scheduled restock yesterday but not a hope, all colours sold out in seconds.  Just read about the silent restocks so I'll try to keep an eye out, but to be honest I'm actually not that bothered, it's nice but a bit paler than I would normally choose.  I wasn't going to bother at all, but I did see some swatches which made it look gorgeous, so I thought I'd give it a go.  Maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm waiting till I can afford ILNP pre-order, Barbra tells me it's open till Tuesday and that means I'll definitely be able to get some!  Still working out which ones though!
> I did try to get Up In Smoke at the scheduled restock yesterday but not a hope, all colours sold out in seconds.  Just read about the silent restocks so I'll try to keep an eye out, but to be honest I'm actually not that bothered, it's nice but a bit paler than I would normally choose.  I wasn't going to bother at all, but I did see some swatches which made it look gorgeous, so I thought I'd give it a go.  Maybe I'll get lucky!


  Do you know what other colours were restocked? I don't have either ALG or UIS, and quite a few older ones, but don't know if I should bother stalking if it's just those two colours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Do you know what other colours were restocked? I don't have either ALG or UIS, and quite a few older ones, but don't know if I should bother stalking if it's just those two colours.


Ah, now you're testing my memory!  I think:
  Dime Piece, Up In Smoke, All Love Garden, Secret Sauce, Presto Magic, Yesterday, The Youth.
  There were a few others which were all either Beatles or Time to Pretend collections, not sure which ones though (I have both collections so I just skipped past them without noticing as UIS was the only one I was after!)


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ah, now you're testing my memory!  I think:
> Dime Piece, Up In Smoke, All Love Garden, Secret Sauce, Presto Magic, Yesterday, The Youth.
> There were a few others which were all either Beatles or Time to Pretend collections, not sure which ones though (I have both collections so I just skipped past them without noticing as UIS was the only one I was after!)


  Oh okay, thanks. In that case probably not worth stalking the site since it's only ALG and UIS that interest me, but they're not must haves. I'd like to get some older ones like Shrimp Cocktail, Ocean Potion, etc., but that's probably never going to happen.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh okay, thanks. In that case probably not worth stalking the site since it's only ALG and UIS that interest me, but they're not must haves. I'd like to get some older ones like Shrimp Cocktail, Ocean Potion, etc., but that's probably never going to happen.


I really would love to get Ocean Potion and Awesomeness, I've seen them selling on eBay/Blog sales at silly prices but I keep hoping she'll bring them back one day!  I didn't think we'd see Stay Classy San Diego again, so maybe!


----------



## CartoonChic (May 17, 2014)

Hi MRV! 






 That's really weird about Pshiiit not shipping to Finland, especially since you were able to order from them last time. Maybe she's changing locations. I hope you're able to get Big City Lights. I know I would LOVE to get my hands on Scinlltealiant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Aniticska, as PearlyQueen said, these were the colors restocked: Up in Smoke, All Love Garden, Secret Sauce, Dime Piece, Presto Magic, Yesterday, Congratulations, Electric Feel, Future Reflections, Kids, The Youth, Time to Pretend.

Apparently, this is the last restocking of Up in Smoke. It hasn't been said if this is also the last restock of All Love Garden, but I don't think it is. I would love if older colors like Ocean Potion, Spinkled, and Awesomeness return. I think everyone was surprised by Enchanted's silent restock of Stay Classy, Water for Unicorns, The Big City Lights collection and the other colors. So I'm hopeful!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 18, 2014)

It's time for my weekly pics of new polishes!




Glitter Gal Not Another Red, The Devil Wears Polish Big Bang Theory, Liquid Sky Lacquer Swerve, Ruby White Tips Gemini, Ninja Polish Flibberti-Gibbit





  Colors By Llarowe Deanna It's Blue, Ruby White Tips Midnight on NYE, Hits Sadek Pi

  Anitacska, thanks for recommending the Glitter Gal red, it looks gorgeous (in the bottle at least!) and I would never have gone for it if you hadn't suggested it!


----------



## MRV (May 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's time for my weekly pics of new polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey, I see other colours than blue but they're still all holos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  OPI Life Gave Me Lemons


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska. It's all right now. Thanks to Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  lol, you got me!  To be honest, I have a massive collection of polishes, and they pretty much cover every "straight" colour I could ever want (at least the shades I would wear).  Thermals leave me cold (PUN!), particularly since they allegedly go "off" really quickly, and textures don't really appeal, so it's holos and duo/multichromes all the way pretty much!  I can occasionally be tempted to a nice shimmer or metallic, but since I'm meant to be cutting down, I tend to stick to my two favourite finishes these days.
  Your fingers look well ready for spring, though I think OPI must have strayed a bit in the fruit aisle and picked up limes by mistake!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska. It's all right now. Thanks to Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great colour! Love the subtle stamping. Glad to hear Anneri managed to get you the EP polishes you wanted. That's why I love this thread! So helpful and friendly!

  My Harlow & Co haul came on Saturday with the 2 H&Co CbL exclusives and 2 others: Little Boy Blue and My Big Girl Panties.





  Also, my current mani, Picture Polish Solar Flare. Gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Still no sign of the silent restock, or maybe I've missed it. Hohum. Have just seen a picture of the Pshiiit exclusive polish, it sure is pretty!
> 
> 
> Nice haul! For a change I don't own most of these, lol.
> ...


  I've been vaguely F5-ing Meimei all weekend, and I've not bumped into a restock either!  I haven't been on constantly, I've just kept it open and refreshed when I'm near the screen.  Your new haul looks really cute, and I adore your manicure, such a pretty colour, I really must wear mine!


----------



## damagedmassacre (May 19, 2014)

I'm looking for a good bright red from opi and a cute nude that won't look so dirty when I work.  





kimibos said:


> OPI Euro Centrale Collection. go to chicprofile and imabeautygeek to check more photos and info.  http://imabeautygeek.com/2012/10/16/press-preview-opi-spring-2013-euro-centrale/ http://www.chicprofile.com/2012/10/...collection-official-info-photos-swatches.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2014)

Today's mani China Glaze Want My Bawdy topped with Polish Me Silly Mind Blowing. It's actually so much prettier in real life, the camera just wouldn't capture the purple duochrome properly. Also, so sparkly, even though it's not sunny today.












  Last picture was taken under strong indoor light to try and capture the purple (and failed, lol).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani China Glaze Want My Bawdy topped with Polish Me Silly Mind Blowing. It's actually so much prettier in real life, the camera just wouldn't capture the purple duochrome properly. Also, so sparkly, even though it's not sunny today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I really like this - the combo looks great!  I've been thinking about those PMS top coats, would you recommend them?  This is a good advertisement for them for sure!
  Want My Bawdy is still on my untried list...
  I've been trying to get a decent pic of my latest mani to post, having exactly the same problem as you - either my camera is colour blind or I am!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

Meant to add:
  Llarowe have added their very long list of new polishes to their website.  There are descriptions in each listing, though no pictures yet.  From what I've read, only about 5 of them are tempting me, though that could change depending on how they look of course!  (Wish lists may go up as well as down...)


----------



## Anneri (May 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska. It's all right now. Thanks to Anneri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the stamping on this one. Looks like a delicate lace!
  My polishes arrived today, hope that yours will get here tomorrow!


----------



## Anneri (May 20, 2014)

A few manis and hauls!  First, I finally got my MoYou stamping plates! Perfection!!! Now I've only to learn to use them properly lol!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I immediately had to try the Sailor plate:  First, seashells with a holo Catrice over a blue Essence:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And fishies!!!! Blue glitter polish with black and holo glitter handmade by me, the holo is again Catrice.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is Precious Metal by CBL


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

Re Meimei, just bumped into a restock, both UIS and ALG were gone in milliseconds, didn't get any!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Re Meimei, just bumped into a restock, both UIS and ALG were gone in milliseconds, didn't get any!


  ALG still showed in stock just now (well, in other people's carts), but now if I try to click on it, it just goes to the Maintenance page. Oh, who cares, lol?!

  Edit: Sorry I should've also said I'm sorry you didn't manage to grab any.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Heh. Well, after swearing that I#ll never even try to get any Enchanteds because of the hype - I've to eat my words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice manis!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Here is some news for you :

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/05/marian-newman-transformations-mac.html


*SOURCE : BRITISH BEAUTY BLOGGER*


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

OK, I ended up taking a shedload of pics to try to show this polish off a bit, sorry if it's a bit too much!
  This week's mani is Crows Toes Alcyone:




















  It's a nice polish, but I'm still not sold on the CrowsToes formula, I find it fairly difficult to work with.  I do have some bubbling, and to be honest I think a fourth coat would have helped, but I'm tooooo lazy!  I may try this as a topper next time to see if it works!  I just could NOT get the camera to pick up the pinks in this one - I was looking at pink nails, moving the camera to get the pic and the viewfinder was showing blue nails!  I took the last two on the bus on the way home - yup, I was the nutter!
  On the strength of this, I'm skipping the Nine Realms collection, too many other polishes I want that I enjoy working with.  And since this is my favourite of the ones I have, I'm seriously thinking about selling off the rest of them to clear a bit of space.
  But I must admit, this one is pretty once you've got it on!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Heh. Well, after swearing that I#ll never even try to get any Enchanteds because of the hype - I've to eat my words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I'd love to see my stash too!  It's in drawers, on shelves, in boxes...
  Mani day is a nightmare as I search for the polish I've decided to wear, it takes forever and I get grumpy (so my husband informs me!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Some lovely manicuring there.  I especially like your fishy stamping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> ALG still showed in stock just now (well, in other people's carts), but now if I try to click on it, it just goes to the Maintenance page. Oh, who cares, lol?!
> 
> Edit: Sorry I should've also said I'm sorry you didn't manage to grab any.


I'm cool with it, as I said I've not exactly been wearing out my F5 key, I'm guessing some have though!  I was stunned when I saw it was live, but it was astounding how everything was gone so fast.  I don't really see Meimei as a serious option for EP shopping any more - I did get one there last year, but it's all too vague for me, not to mention the impossibility of actually getting them.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm cool with it, as I said I've not exactly been wearing out my F5 key, I'm guessing some have though!  I was stunned when I saw it was live, but it was astounding how everything was gone so fast.  I don't really see Meimei as a serious option for EP shopping any more - I did get one there last year, but it's all too vague for me, not to mention the impossibility of actually getting them.


  No, I'm not that fussed either. I think I might as well give up on trying to get the older/exclusive polishes.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 20, 2014)

Yes we ´ ll see, I am not a huge fan of MAC np, I have 3 but one of them is one of my favorites the Carine Roitfeld " Underfire Red " which is gorgeous. This collaboration sounds good but I still don ´ t know if I may be interested or not, Before that I need to see the collection in person and not simply on a blog. I posted the information because lol it is the NPA thread


----------



## CartoonChic (May 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm cool with it, as I said I've not exactly been wearing out my F5 key, I'm guessing some have though!  I was stunned when I saw it was live, but it was astounding how everything was gone so fast.  I don't really see Meimei as a serious option for EP shopping any more - I did get one there last year, but it's all too vague for me, not to mention the impossibility of actually getting them.


  I missed the restock because I was helping my daughter this morning. I've been checking off and on mostly for curiosity's sake. The thing I realized about Mei Mei's is that she gets the most exclusive shades out of all the stockists. I think she's had 4 to date, and I'm pretty sure she's going to get more. I just really dislike silent restokes because of how much time they take if you're really going after an exclusive shade.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> How do you like the Picture Polish LEs? I passed on them in my efforts to cut back. Shocking, I know! I've been wondering if they worth me going back to pick up. I don't like the idea of having to layer them over black if that's what I need to do with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You definitely have to layer the Picture Polish LE shades. But I think they're gorgeous. I've only worn solar Flare so far, but I love it.

  What was really weird about the MeiMei restock is that there were still shades in stock and/or being held in carts (ALG was), and then suddenly the page went to the Maintenance screen. So I'm guessing some people might've lost their carts' content. Just don't understand why she closed it down again, when clearly some shades were still in stock. I'd be very mad if that happened to me.


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2014)

MeiMei restock happening NOW!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> MeiMei restock happening NOW!!!!


  Managed to score both UIS and ALG, it seems I literally checked the minute it went live! Talk about being lucky (for once)!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Managed to score both UIS and ALG, it seems I literally checked the minute it went live! Talk about being lucky (for once)!


  Well done!  I just found it now, only shades I either have or don't want, and none of them currently available anyway, UIS is well gone 

  If you don't like it when you see it, bear me in mind (unless I get lucky later of course!).


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  I just found it now, only shades I either have or don't want, and none of them currently available anyway, UIS is well gone
> 
> If you don't like it when you see it, bear me in mind (unless I get lucky later of course!).


  Sorry to hear you've missed it again.  According to FB there was another restock at 4 am or something like that. You never know, there might be another one later today?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you've missed it again.  According to FB there was another restock at 4 am or something like that. You never know, there might be another one later today?


  Not to worry, I'm glad someone I "know" got one!  If it pops up on the resale market I might pick it up, depending on price.
  For all those interested, she's just said UIS is now completely gone, and if I remember rightly this was the last restock on it.


----------



## MRV (May 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not to worry, I'm glad someone I "know" got one!  If it pops up on the resale market I might pick it up, depending on price.
> For all those interested, she's just said *UIS is now completely gone*, and if I remember rightly this was the last restock on it.


  Bummer. I was not lucky then.

  I will just post my mani and comment later: this is ILNP Sirène


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Ugh, I was doing other things and had put my window down. When I remembered to stalk again, they were up! My computer just froze of course, had to close and reopen the window and then I started clicking. By accident I managed to put Bonjour Paris into my cart, but that was it. Well, at least I'll have the whole BCL collection now!
> 
> ...


  We can console each other!  Your mani is just beautiful, I ordered the holo version at the preorder, now I can't wait to see it (but I'll have to, of course!).


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Ugh, I was doing other things and had put my window down. When I remembered to stalk again, they were up! My computer just froze of course, had to close and reopen the window and then I started clicking. By accident I managed to put Bonjour Paris into my cart, but that was it. Well, at least I'll have the whole BCL collection now!
> 
> ...


  At least you got something. But sorry about UIS. I contemplated getting Afternoon Delight as well, but I decided not to as I'm not that crazy about the colour and there's no point buying it just because it's EP.

  Love this ILNP polish, but I too went for the holo version instead. Although I have a feeling that one of the EP Beatles polishes is pretty much the same as the holo Sirene.

  I've splurged on a Marc Jacobs nail polish, saw it on Temptalia and just had to have it. It's Oui!, a very pretty magenta. Bit darker and more vibrant irl.


----------



## MRV (May 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I saw that, sorry. But then again, ALG is a Mei Mei exclusive and has been restocked several times in the past, so UIS might come back at a future date.
> 
> 
> At least you got something. But sorry about UIS. I contemplated getting Afternoon Delight as well, but I decided not to as I'm not that crazy about the colour and there's no point buying it just because it's EP.
> ...


  Thanks. I think it's even difficult to see what the polishes are when they come up. I was just clicking "which one this is???" !

  Maybe I should switch to holo versions, too, or I'll end up buying the same over and over from different brands.

  That MJ looks really nice. I hope I can check out that brand.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2014)

It seems there was another EP restock on MeiMei in the middle of the night (TTP collection), wonder if she'll do one during the day again today?


----------



## MRV (May 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It seems there was another EP restock on MeiMei in the middle of the night (TTP collection), wonder if she'll do one during the day again today?


  Who knows. The polishes were up when I opened the site this morning, and they are still showing (SO).

  BTW I checked out eBay and the only polishes for sale that I don't have were Presto Magic, All Love Garden, some Castles, and for high prices Once Upon a Cloud, Ballerina Sprinkles, and the Mishkas. So not much there.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> Congratulations!  Ugh, I was doing other things and had put my window down. When I remembered to stalk again, they were up! My computer just froze of course, had to close and reopen the window and then I started clicking. By accident I managed to put Bonjour Paris into my cart, but that was it. Well, at least I'll have the whole BCL collection now!   Bummer. I was not lucky then.  I will just post my mani and comment later: this is ILNP Sirène


  Gorgeous ! It looks like a peacock´ s feathers, waouh !


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> Who knows. The polishes were up when I opened the site this morning, and they are still showing (SO).
> 
> BTW I checked out eBay and the only polishes for sale that I don't have were Presto Magic, All Love Garden, some Castles, and for high prices Once Upon a Cloud, Ballerina Sprinkles, and the Mishkas. So not much there.


  I don't even look at eBay, I refuse to pay the inflated prices on their. No nail polish is that important to me.

  My mani, Kiko 401 holo. As luck would have it, by the time the sun came out I managed to break the nail on my index finger. Grrr! It's a lovely colour, but I found the formula a bit challenging, it was very patchy even after 2 coats, although the third one evened it out. It does show all the imperfections on my nails (there are many). Nice holo though.


----------



## CartoonChic (May 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Ugh, I was doing other things and had put my window down. When I remembered to stalk again, they were up! My computer just froze of course, had to close and reopen the window and then I started clicking. By accident I managed to put Bonjour Paris into my cart, but that was it. Well, at least I'll have the whole BCL collection now!
> 
> ...


  So pretty.


----------



## MRV (May 23, 2014)

CartoonChic said:


> So pretty.


  Thanks, CC!

  New mani is Hare Oceans of Alloys





  + 28 C here!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 23, 2014)

Yesterday I purchased* Essie I'm addicted*, I will try it as soon as
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 possible !

@MRV: c'est vrai, des plumes de paon il est sublime ce vernis !


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2014)

Hello, just quickly checking in as we're going to Hungary for a week and I should be packing. Just wanted to share my mani, OPI My Current Crush. I took these pictures with my phone as it's exactly the kind of colour that my camera can't pick up. It's pretty, but I'm a bit underwhelmed, it's not very sparkly. I put topcoat on it because I don't like the sand formula very much to touch. 





  Right well, I may not be able to check in while we're away, but I will be back in a week! Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 25, 2014)

Here is YSL Bleu Cyclades ( no top coat )


----------



## MRV (May 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hello, just quickly checking in as we're going to Hungary for a week and I should be packing. Just wanted to share my mani, OPI My Current Crush. I took these pictures with my phone as it's exactly the kind of colour that my camera can't pick up. It's pretty, but I'm a bit underwhelmed, it's not very sparkly. I put topcoat on it because I don't like the sand formula very much to touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bleu Cyclades looks very nice on you!

  I'm wearing Orly Ablaze. A neon coral with golden shimmer - this is the neon bomb!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a nice Essie. I got it, too!  Oui, bleu-vert, c'est très joli!   Have a nice stay in Hungary! I think MCC is kind of a "matte with glitter" - if that's possible!   Bleu Cyclades looks very nice on you!  I'm wearing Orly Ablaze. A neon coral with golden shimmer - this is the neon bomb!


  Gorgeous !


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hello, just quickly checking in as we're going to Hungary for a week and I should be packing. Just wanted to share my mani, OPI My Current Crush. I took these pictures with my phone as it's exactly the kind of colour that my camera can't pick up. It's pretty, but I'm a bit underwhelmed, it's not very sparkly. I put topcoat on it because I don't like the sand formula very much to touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous colour!  I must admit, I'm dubious about the "sand" textures myself - hence why I don't own any!  Enjoy your break!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


Lovely colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a nice Essie. I got it, too!
> 
> Oui, bleu-vert, c'est très joli!
> 
> ...


Your nails look beautiful!  And you will never lose them when you're wearing that shade!  It's well and truly neon, and rather tasty!


----------



## Anneri (May 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a nice Essie. I got it, too!
> 
> Oui, bleu-vert, c'est très joli!
> 
> ...









  I'll post some manis later.

  Also, it pains my heart but I've decided to skip the Llarowe summer LE. Hubby and me finally booked our honeymoon to San Francisco and Hawaii for October, and I really have to save for that. Saying that, I got some DS polishes today and also ordered some glitters for my frankens - but I really have to low-buy for a while now. After all, I really want to experience, do and buy stuff when we're in the US, so my addiction has to take a little break...


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2014)

I've finally worked out how to upload pictures from my mobile, so here's my mani, the blue Opi sand ( don't remember its name and since it's a mini, it doesn't say on the bottom of the bottle ). I'll be back later with some replies ( turns out my sister has joined the 21st century and has wifi!).


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Merci, Dominique !   Me neither, just wanted to know what's available.  Too bad about the texture, nice colour tthough. Thank you for reminding me of Kiko! Do you guys recommend other Kiko products?   Thanks, CC!  New mani is Hare Oceans of Alloys
> 
> + 28 C here! :hot:


  This is a really nice polish!   





Dominique33 said:


> Here is YSL Bleu Cyclades ( no top coat )


  Gorgeous!   





MRV said:


> That's a nice Essie. I got it, too!  Oui, bleu-vert, c'est très joli!   Have a nice stay in Hungary! I think MCC is kind of a "matte with glitter" - if that's possible!   Bleu Cyclades looks very nice on you!  I'm wearing Orly Ablaze. A neon coral with golden shimmer - this is the neon bomb!


  Very neon! I'm thinking I'll skip the Opi and China Glaze neons and get the Orly ones instead.   





PearlyQueen said:


> Gorgeous colour!  I must admit, I'm dubious about the "sand" textures myself - hence why I don't own any!  Enjoy your break!


  Thanks.  





PearlyQueen said:


> Your nails look beautiful!  And you will never lose them when you're wearing that shade!  It's well and truly neon, and rather tasty!


  This made me laugh! 


Anneri said:


> I recommend an Alex then! Made my life that much easier, and doesn't take up too much space!     Hi CC!      I just got the maintenance screen. But it's ok.   Hah, I did that too just for sh*t and giggles. There was a listing for the Mishka trio that was 255€! Are people mad?!   I really like the Hare on you. I'm not a fan of those dense glitters nowadays, but this one is very nice! I generally like nearly everything that Kiko makes in liner-form - I think their eyeliners and lipliners are very very good, also their 'shadesticks' (don't know what they're called properly). I know a lot of people who like their lipsticks, but haven't tried those myself.    Have fun in Hungary! Love that colour on you! :eyelove:    :hot:    I'll post some manis later.  Also, it pains my heart but I've decided to skip the Llarowe summer LE. Hubby and me finally booked our honeymoon to San Francisco and Hawaii for October, and I really have to save for that. Saying that, I got some DS polishes today and also ordered some glitters for my frankens - but I really have to low-buy for a while now. After all, I really want to experience, do and buy stuff when we're in the US, so my addiction has to take a little break...


  Thanks.   Yeah, some of the old EP polishes apparently go for $500+! Who in their right mind would pay that much???  Very nice! Bet you'll have a lovely honeymoon! I was going to skip the CbL preorder today, but I actually remembered in time and placed an order for 7 polishes. The rest looks a bit samey to me now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've finally worked out how to upload pictures from my mobile, so here's my mani, the blue Opi sand ( don't remember its name and since it's a mini, it doesn't say on the bottom of the bottle ). I'll be back later with some replies ( turns out my sister has joined the 21st century and has wifi!).


What a lovely summery blue!  Perfect for a holiday!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2014)

My latest mani is Celestial Cosmetics - Sapphires of Tarth:













  It's such a relief to wear a 2 coat no drama polish!  This reads a strong teal in artificial light and a strong blue with purple duochrome in daylight, with hints of pink at extreme angles in certain lighting conditions.  It's much glowier (not a real word!) in person and I was blown away at times today when indirect daylight brought out a vivid purple shade.  I love it!  It's really metallic in finish too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2014)

My newest polishes!




Enchanted Polish Queen of the Castle, Liquid Sky Lacquer Bad Ass Nails, Dance Legend Milky Way, Lilypad Lacquer Golden Glow, Liquid Sky Lacquer Babi's Bur-Bindi





  Enchanted Polish Mean Mr Mustard, Hits Sadek Lamed, Different Dimension Tulips are Better Than One, Emily de Molly High Distinction, Dance Legend Pulsar

  I think I achieved a bit less blue this week!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Celestial Cosmetics - Sapphires of Tarth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice mani!     





PearlyQueen said:


> My newest polishes!
> 
> Enchanted Polish Queen of the Castle, Liquid Sky Lacquer Bad Ass Nails, Dance Legend Milky Way, Lilypad Lacquer Golden Glow, Liquid Sky Lacquer Babi's Bur-Bindi
> 
> Enchanted Polish Mean Mr Mustard, Hits Sadek Lamed, Different Dimension Tulips are Better Than One, Emily de Molly High Distinction, Dance Legend Pulsar  I think I achieved a bit less blue this week!


  Hahaha, yes, just about!  Nice selection (I only own about half of these).


----------



## MRV (May 28, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My newest polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice picks! I love High Distinction.

  New mani is EdM Blue Prediction on Baker Street! (Figured I'd wear some UK polishes)





  Blue Prediction actually has a lot of holo hexes but they just wanted to hug the bottle. Good for layering though.


----------



## Anneri (May 28, 2014)

I wanted to post some manis the other day and totally forgot about it!  Here they are:  My first Enchanted *hearts* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This - oh well. It was fun for a day. The nude polish is Essie Spin the Bottle, the topcoat is from Claire's. The neon nps are no name polishes I got from a toy store (yes, really!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a mix of Kiko polishes - the red and dark blue ones are from an older LE and have a rubber finish, the glitter np is from their new line-up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is Essie Find me an Oasis with Blanc.


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> Merci !
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


  Great manis! I saw this last one on Instagram and wow, it looks so great!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> Merci !
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


This is a very nice mani - not sure how come I don't own Baker Street, I have soooo many Nails Incs but not that one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  I hope you love your EP, it looks stunning on you!  I really love your two last manis there - the Kiko one looks really vampy and sophisticated, and though the Essie is way paler than I would ever go that combo of colours and stamping is just ethereally beautiful.  Well done you.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2014)

Hi all    Everyone's manis are looking awesome! Ugh I'm so far behind lol  I didn't even do my nails last week - too many headaches, ear aches and allergies. Boo.  I'm so broke from Alluring Aquatic and grocery prices(I should buy a mini lime tree and put it in my apartment, 1 tiny lime = $1!!!)  that I tried to stay away from temptation a bit.  I used my most recent purchase CbL Ted's Laugh -which is so much more pretty in person.


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Hi all    Everyone's manis are looking awesome! Ugh I'm so far behind lol  I didn't even do my nails last week - too many headaches, ear aches and allergies. Boo.  I'm so broke from Alluring Aquatic and grocery prices(I should buy a mini lime tree and put it in my apartment, 1 tiny lime = $1!!!)  that I tried to stay away from temptation a bit.  I used my most recent purchase CbL Ted's Laugh -which is so much more pretty in person.


  Sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. Just out of curiousity, what do you do with all those limes?   I like Ted's Laugh very much, I have it too, but haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I like Ted's Laugh very much, I have it too, but haven't worn it yet.


  There's too much pollen!! aaaahhhhhh!

  LOL well it's not like I'm buying a million limes, I use them in green curry and Mexican chicken soup and drinks too. It's all the produce that's really expensive, the limes were just the most shocking because they were more expensive but also super small-  the size of a walnut! I guess that's due to the drought in Cali/ Mexico. I've seen people in the US wondering what's up with limes too. I'll get the grocery store back by eating all of the free samples LOL  

  Ted's Laugh is definitely one of those polishes that looks as good on the nails as it does in the bottle.


----------



## LastContrast (May 28, 2014)

Limes are about a $1 here too, weirdly so are lemons. We have a giant lemon tree that yields us about 50-70 lemons a week year round so I have been giving them to people and the local food shelter.
  (My husbands loves lime juice in water so I always keep an eye out for limes).


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2014)

LastContrast said:


> Limes are about a $1 here too, weirdly so are lemons. We have a giant lemon tree that yields us about 50-70 lemons a week year round so I have been giving them to people and the local food shelter.
> (My husbands loves lime juice in water so I always keep an eye out for limes).


  Wow that's a lot of lemons! I've had cherry tomato plants go wild before and I had to pawn them off on everyone who would eat them. Half my family are anti-tomatoites LOL
  I haven't bought lemons since I made cookies in December so I'm not sure what they cost right now. 

  I kind of want a dwarf lime tree now...


----------



## LastContrast (May 29, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Wow that's a lot of lemons! I've had cherry tomato plants go wild before and I had to pawn them off on everyone who would eat them. Half my family are anti-tomatoitesYeah LOL
> I haven't bought lemons since I made cookies in December so I'm not sure what they cost right now.
> 
> I kind of want a dwarf lime tree now...


  Our lemon tree is original to the house so over 100 years old. I joke it's broken into the water table and/or our sewer lines... we just have really fertile land as we are just near a river and it was orginally farm land. Anything grows, apart from two months in Feb/Mar where the temperature spikes +100F for weeks on end. Our tomatoes are going pretty crazy too but I eat them pretty regularly and incorporate into veggie soups/pasta sauce so that's not as bad.


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I hope you love your EP, it looks stunning on you!  I really love your two last manis there - the Kiko one looks really vampy and sophisticated, and though the Essie is way paler than I would ever go that combo of colours and stamping is just ethereally beautiful.  Well done you.
> 
> Thank you hun! I definitely love the EP, it's not as flashy as I thought it would be and that's a good thing.
> And imagine, that wasn't stamping but just me and my dotting tool!
> ...


  Yeah, AA broke the bank for some of us I guess - me included! Get better soon!


  Here's the OPI Holiday LE - again Gwen Stefani. Do we see a pattern here? First Mariah and now Gwen?! I liked the Mariah better with the textured polishes. This is boring. All these tc! Just put some glitter in a base and you're done. Could've done that myself.
http://www.everything2k.com/2014/05/holiday-promotion-2014-gwen-stefani.html


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Huh, that EDM looks stunning! Did you put the bottle upside down before application? It helps mostly because the bigger particles fall to the bottom - or you could give them a stir with and old paper clip!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I really like this kind of delicate colours at the moment. I want to do a gradient with those two next. And some marbeling...
> ...


  I saw the OPI holiday collection the other day and immediately thought BORING! But no doubts there will be some other gorgeous holiday collections between the 50 indied brands I follow, so no worries, lol. 

  I went shopping today in the town center (they have a Rossmann) and bought two Essence polishes, will take pictures later when I can. Also just changed my mani to the coral pink OPI summer sand it's really pretty and bright. Love it! Again, will try to take pictures later.


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2014)

My mani, the summer OPI coral pink sand polish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, my mini Essence haul


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2014)

That EDM blue is everything.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


>


 One of my new favs Dominique!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a nice Essie. I got it, too!
> 
> Oui, bleu-vert, c'est très joli!
> 
> ...


 WOW---what an awesome color MRV---perfect for one of our 'brights' weeks


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Huh, that EDM looks stunning! Did you put the bottle upside down before application? It helps mostly because the bigger particles fall to the bottom - or you could give them a stir with and old paper clip!   Thank you! I really like this kind of delicate colours at the moment. I want to do a gradient with those two next. And some marbeling...  Thank you hun! I definitely love the EP, it's not as flashy as I thought it would be and that's a good thing. And imagine, that wasn't stamping but just me and my dotting tool!    Yeah, AA broke the bank for some of us I guess - me included! Get better soon!   Here's the OPI Holiday LE - again Gwen Stefani. Do we see a pattern here? First Mariah and now Gwen?! I liked the Mariah better with the textured polishes. This is boring. All these tc! Just put some glitter in a base and you're done. Could've done that myself. http://www.everything2k.com/2014/05/holiday-promotion-2014-gwen-stefani.html


  :macwallet: for sure hboy: lol   My dad saw limes for 50¢ each so he picked me up 2!   And I'm not feeling that holiday collection :sleepy:   





Anitacska said:


> My mani, the summer OPI coral pink sand polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great polish colour! And nice mini haul :flower:   My Dad's GF got me 2 polishes, that was nice 





  The first one is from clothing store Reitmans called Green/white Splatter -it's green and white semi-matte glitter and NOPI Sand in my Shoe


----------



## MRV (May 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> WOW---what an awesome color MRV---perfect for one of our 'brights' weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice gift! A yellow sand. I don't think I have one in yellow.


  Ok, here's CT Vanaheim. A Multichrome (impossible to photograph) with lots of glitters. It is mostly emerald/yellow green/golden, but in some lighting (late last night) it was also teal-purple.


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2014)

MRV said:


> You have done such great manis again! Congrats on the EP ( I do want to see a marbled mani with it!). That glitter Kiko looks nice, too. Can't wait to check them out!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


  That is so gorgeous! I can't remember if I've managed to order that one yet, but I definitely will.

  I had a major panic last night. Sally Magpies restocked the Lilypads and I tried ordering on my phone, but the Paypal link wouldn't work on my mobile. Eeek! My sister has a computer but it's in the room where my husband, our younger daughter and I sleep, so I couldn't start it up then. I ended up e-mailing her and asked her to invoice me through Paypal, and luckily she's agreed to that. She has the new ones Llarowe restocked a while ago and I missed out on. Phew!

  Is anyone doing the Mei Mei charity raffle? It ends tonight. I've bought 6 tickets. She has 38 sets of polishes (2 in each set) from loads of brands like Elevation, Indigo Bananas, etc. and some others I've not heard of. I really hope I win something, they are gorgeous. This is the link if anyonoe's interested: http://meimeisignatures.blogspot.sg/2014/03/charity-polish-raffle-2014.html


----------



## lyseD (May 30, 2014)

Zoya Arizona


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2014)

Really excited, just saw on FB that I've won one of the polish duos from Mei Mei! Yippee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't know which one until I receive them, but they're all pink and glittery, so who cares anyway, lol?!


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Arizona


  I love this color


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> You have done such great manis again! Congrats on the EP ( I do want to see a marbled mani with it!). That glitter Kiko looks nice, too. Can't wait to check them out!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


  I have a great green like this and I love it. This one is really nice though .


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


Such a pretty colour, suits you.  Now I'm wishing I'd bought it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


>


That's a nice coral, not usually a colour I go for but that's got more interest than most.  And a cute sparkly haul, well done!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> The first one is from clothing store Reitmans called Green/white Splatter -it's green and white semi-matte glitter and NOPI Sand in my Shoe


  How nice that your dad's GF buys you polish!  Nice colours for holidays!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> You have done such great manis again! Congrats on the EP ( I do want to see a marbled mani with it!). That glitter Kiko looks nice, too. Can't wait to check them out!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


Looks cute on you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That is so gorgeous! I can't remember if I've managed to order that one yet, but I definitely will.
> 
> I had a major panic last night. Sally Magpies restocked the Lilypads and I tried ordering on my phone, but the Paypal link wouldn't work on my mobile. Eeek! My sister has a computer but it's in the room where my husband, our younger daughter and I sleep, so I couldn't start it up then. I ended up e-mailing her and asked her to invoice me through Paypal, and luckily she's agreed to that. She has the new ones Llarowe restocked a while ago and I missed out on. Phew!
> 
> Is anyone doing the Mei Mei charity raffle? It ends tonight. I've bought 6 tickets. She has 38 sets of polishes (2 in each set) from loads of brands like Elevation, Indigo Bananas, etc. and some others I've not heard of. I really hope I win something, they are gorgeous. This is the link if anyonoe's interested: http://meimeisignatures.blogspot.sg/2014/03/charity-polish-raffle-2014.html


  Rats I meant to enter the raffle but I forgot 
  Glad Sally could help you out, she's really nice and new Lilypads are always welcome!  I've been waiting for her to restock on Etsy for over 3 months now


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Really excited, just saw on FB that I've won one of the polish duos from Mei Mei! Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooo well done, can't wait to find out what you got!


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Rats I meant to enter the raffle but I forgot
> Glad Sally could help you out, she's really nice and new Lilypads are always welcome!  I've been waiting for her to restock on Etsy for over 3 months now


  I keep checking Etsy, but it's always closed.  I still haven't had the invoice from Sally, but she said she'd taken them off the inventory, so I'm sure she'll send it to me soon. I'd just like to pay for them so I can have them soon tbh.


----------



## Anneri (May 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Really excited, just saw on FB that I've won one of the polish duos from Mei Mei! Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wohooo! Congrats!!!!!! Totally excited to see what you'll get!

  I totally forgot to enter. I opened the link you posted yesterday, then hubby came home and I forgot about it. Doh!


----------



## mintymilky (May 31, 2014)

Wow, haven't been here in ages 




  My scarf inspired me  Neon leopard print on nude nails.


----------



## Dominique33 (May 31, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> Wow, haven't been here in ages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty mani, so neat


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> Wow, haven't been here in ages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a talented lady you are!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> Wow, haven't been here in ages
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2014)

Rainbow Connection has a sale on!  30% off everything except minis and HK Girl.  Use code 30SALE after payment!

  Ends at 2pm UK time.  She said 5pm yesterday,but this morning it says 2pm - I guess it's been popular!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Rainbow Connection has a sale on!  30% off everything except minis and HK Girl.  Use code 30SALE after payment!
> 
> Ends at 2pm UK time.  She said 5pm yesterday,but this morning it says 2pm - I guess it's been popular!


  Argh. I've such a tiny list of polishes I'd like to get at the moment, but there's no supplier that has all four in stock! It's so annoying! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(If anybody sees EdM Moment of Impact, Too Fancy Lacquer Royal Jeans and IB Alcatraz and Maui sowhere - plmk!)


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> it's a peach yellow so hopefully it wont look strange on lol
> 
> ooooh that CT is gorgeous!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy! It's a very nice polish, a bit "shy" to show the colours but they are there!






You've made her a NPA!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2014)

Really annoyed with Llarowe right now. Came home from holiday to find that I STILL haven't received my May 10/11th orders! Not even shipping confirmation. I also asked them to combine the two orders and haven't received the refund yet either.

  Also, Sally Magpies hasn't sent me the flipping invoice either, and now one of the polishes i gone that I really wanted, so I can't just place an order. Apparently she is holding them for me, but then why can't she send an invoice????

  I really could've used some polish mail after a hideous day of travelling. Both my younger daughter and my husband were horrible all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did receive EP Up In Smoke and All Love Garden from Mei Mei, but I'm feeling a bit meh about them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Really annoyed with Llarowe right now. Came home from holiday to find that I STILL haven't received my May 10/11th orders! Not even shipping confirmation. I also asked them to combine the two orders and haven't received the refund yet either.
> 
> Also, Sally Magpies hasn't sent me the flipping invoice either, and now one of the polishes i gone that I really wanted, so I can't just place an order. Apparently she is holding them for me, but then why can't she send an invoice????
> 
> ...


Sounds like a horrible journey has left you out of sorts 
  Llarowe posted on Friday that they were working on shipments from 28th & 29th May, so it sounds to me like something's gone wrong there - maybe worth contacting them?  Of course, being in the UK they only ship on Fridays then get redistributed from Newcastle, so there's always that to factor in but even so I think you should email them.
  I do hope SM sort you out soon, that would be really disappointing. 
  And I'm so sorry to hear you're not into your new EPs after all the effort to get them (my offer to take UIS off your hands still stands!). 
  I hope you feel more positive soon (maybe the end of holiday blues don't help!) and all your new pretties arrive soon to cheer you up.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds like a horrible journey has left you out of sorts
> Llarowe posted on Friday that they were working on shipments from 28th & 29th May, so it sounds to me like something's gone wrong there - maybe worth contacting them?  Of course, being in the UK they only ship on Fridays then get redistributed from Newcastle, so there's always that to factor in but even so I think you should email them.
> I do hope SM sort you out soon, that would be really disappointing.
> And I'm so sorry to hear you're not into your new EPs after all the effort to get them (my offer to take UIS off your hands still stands!).
> I hope you feel more positive soon (maybe the end of holiday blues don't help!) and all your new pretties arrive soon to cheer you up.


  Thanks. I have e-mailed them, waiting to hear back. Weird thing is, I'm awaiting 12 polishes which would be 3 packages, so even if one got loast, surely I should've received the other two? I find it strange that all 3 have gone missing. 

  Sally says she'll send me the invoice tonight. We shall see.

  Still waiting for the ILNP pre-order as well, has anyone received theirs yet? Nothing came in the post today either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've spent all this money and got nothing to show for!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I have e-mailed them, waiting to hear back. Weird thing is, I'm awaiting 12 polishes which would be 3 packages, so even if one got loast, surely I should've received the other two? I find it strange that all 3 have gone missing.
> 
> Sally says she'll send me the invoice tonight. We shall see.
> 
> ...


I don't have my ILNP yet either, the tracking shows up to 29th but I don't know if it's still moving around inside the US or if it's crossing the Atlantic now!


----------



## lyseD (Jun 2, 2014)

I am waiting on my Drift set from Spa Rituals. I cannot wait to try Sea glass.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2014)

New mani is Nails Inc Kensington Palace magnetic:




My first attempt with a magnetic polish!  I've learned a few lessons which I hope will make my next go a bit better.  I quite like it, but I don't think I'll be buying any more magnetics - I have about 4 of them, and I found it almost impossible not to touch the nail with the magnet, and I'm useless with my left hand!  I think I've put paid to any complicated attempts at nail art in future - I'm just rubbish! 

  New polish this week was EP Djinn in a Bottle:




It doesn't look any different to other holo top coats in the bottle, We shall see when I use it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I am waiting on my Drift set from Spa Rituals. I cannot wait to try Sea glass.


Sea Glass looks lovely in the picture - hope you get it soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Nails Inc Kensington Palace magnetic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like magnetic polishes but they are pretty fiddly. Haven't used one in ages, but the Barry M ones and the couple of OPI ones I own are really nice.

  TBH I think Djinn is the most overrated EP polish, it's a nice holo topcoat but no better than others I own, if anything, less holo than some. 

  This is my current mani, the yellow OPI sand with Chaos & Crocodiles Paint the Sky on top. I mostly used the sand because it's very quick drying and I did my nails very late last night. It's also a bit too warm for my liking, so covering it with glitter made it look better (it's not this orange irl though).





  Also here's Up in Smoke and All Love Garden





  They're okay, but nothing special. I think I'll just stick to duochrome holos from now on.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh and re my Llarowe orders, I'm now told they were only sent to the distributor on the 23rd and arrived in the UK today. No idea why it took them 12 days to ship them, I order on Saturday/Sunday, why they couldn't make the Friday shipment I do not know. They're also refusing to combine the shipping as it would be unfair to the non-UK customers as they were not placed ont he same day. They were within 13 hours from each other and at the weekend when they weren't even packing anyway. But it's not unfair that I have to wait 12 days for them to ship when others get theirs sent within 4/5 days of placing the orders. Some people on the CbL FB group have already received their pre-orders, mine still haven't been sent despite me ordering on the same day as them??? Argh! I think from now on I will only buy from Llarowe if it's something I can't get elsewhere. I'm too fed up with them to give them more of my cash. Between RC, Sally Magpies, Harlow and Mei Mei I'm pretty sure I'm covered. Although on that note, still no invoice from Sally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Right, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 3, 2014)

Just thought I'd share my failure! But...how do you learn if you don't try? !!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> But...how do you learn if you don't try? !!


  It still looks a million times better than I would do it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> But...how do you learn if you don't try? !!


  I wouldn't even know where to start.

  Well, still no Sally Magpies invoice. I'm really annoyed with her now, I could've placed an order for everything the day after she promised to send the invoice, but now one polish is sold out and the longer this takes, the less keen I am to buy from her again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My ILNP pre-order has come, yay, but of course something had to go wrong with that too. She sent me 2 Masquerades, but no Peace. I know it's just a slight annoyance, but right now it feels like nothing is going right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the polishes are lovely, I actually like the summer holos more than the multichromes, but they are all pretty. I'll try posting some pictures later.

  Still no Llarowe packages, but they should be here tomorrow or Thursday. They'd better be!


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I like magnetic polishes but they are pretty fiddly. Haven't used one in ages, but the Barry M ones and the couple of OPI ones I own are really nice.
> 
> TBH I think Djinn is the most overrated EP polish, it's a nice holo topcoat but no better than others I own, if anything, less holo than some.
> 
> ...


  Love Up In Smoke!  Haven't managed to snag that one yet, womp womp


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2014)

Gryffindor said:


> All holo top coats are sort of the same, to some degree.  The crappiest are made with a Spectraflair alternative (like Metalure), and the others are made with Spectraflair.  The Spectraflair top coats vary by particle size (grade 14, grade 20, grade 25+, and grade 35) and concentration.  Higher grade #=larger particles, more "sparkly", almost glittery, more dramatic rainbow.  Lower grade #=smaller particles, smoother, less dramatic rainbow.  Low concentration=less graying but crappier/looser rainbow, higher concentration=good rainbow, but somewhat graying.  Djinn is a low concentration of grade 35 Spectraflair, so while it's low on graying, I find that the rainbow sucks.  I sold my Djinn because I like my grade 35 and grade 20 Spectraflair top coats from Indigo Bananas better.
> Love Up In Smoke!  Haven't managed to snag that one yet, womp womp


  Yeah, I have the Indigo Bananas ones and they're miles better. That's why I don't see the big hoohah about Djinn. Well, I guess it's because it's an EP...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 3, 2014)

Chanel Pink Tonic, I have just applied it  Dupable but still pretty and so wearable.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2014)

Gryffindor said:


> All holo top coats are sort of the same, to some degree.  The crappiest are made with a Spectraflair alternative (like Metalure), and the others are made with Spectraflair.  The Spectraflair top coats vary by particle size (grade 14, grade 20, grade 25+, and grade 35) and concentration.  Higher grade #=larger particles, more "sparkly", almost glittery, more dramatic rainbow.  Lower grade #=smaller particles, smoother, less dramatic rainbow.  Low concentration=less graying but crappier/looser rainbow, higher concentration=good rainbow, but somewhat graying.  Djinn is a low concentration of grade 35 Spectraflair, so while it's low on graying, I find that the rainbow sucks.  I sold my Djinn because I like my grade 35 and grade 20 Spectraflair top coats from Indigo Bananas better.
> Love Up In Smoke!  Haven't managed to snag that one yet, womp womp


Thanks!  I already have the four Inidgo Bananas ones, it's good to know where Djinn fits into the picture.
  A long time ago I fell in love with it from a photo, which didn't look much like it now I see it!  Probably photoshopped!
  I'm sure I'll use it, and I didn't pay scalper prices for it, so although it's not super awesome, it's not a shopping disaster.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a mani to share! I've been slacking on doing my nails this year, and forgot to take pics half the time when I do, but this one was too good to keep to myself LOL. Just put this on tonight so it is pre clean-up

  This is PP Aurora (2 coats, over black) topped with EP Ciao Milano (1 coat). They are pretty much a perfect match colour-wise. The duochrome on both is insanely good, the EP just adds some extra sparkly oomph. 





  I'm excited to see how this looks in daylight!


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I have the Indigo Bananas ones and they're miles better. That's why I don't see the big hoohah about Djinn. Well, I guess it's because it's an EP...


  Yeah, EP craziness.


----------



## MRV (Jun 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I have a mani to share! I've been slacking on doing my nails this year, and forgot to take pics half the time when I do, but this one was too good to keep to myself LOL. Just put this on tonight so it is pre clean-up
> 
> This is PP Aurora (2 coats, over black) topped with EP Ciao Milano (1 coat). They are pretty much a perfect match colour-wise. The duochrome on both is insanely good, the EP just adds some extra sparkly oomph.
> 
> ...


  Lovely! Aurora is the best! It has an awesome shift! And from personal experience I can say that Ciao Milano is equally awesome over a multichrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:







  This is DL Sulley and EP Ciao Milano. First I though that I would pair the Big City Lights with other EPs, but when I pulled out the DL Chameleons I found perfect matches for them! This was a peacock on steroids, crazy green/teal - fiery magenta - and my phone said blahhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Current mani is Hare From the Balcony of the Chateau Marmont. Great formula.


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes.. A brush.  Well...Three!  At least I tried. That's my defense:yeah:


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MRV* 



Lovely! Aurora is the best! It has an awesome shift! And from personal experience I can say that Ciao Milano is equally awesome over a multichrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
 





 
This is DL Sulley and EP Ciao Milano. First I though that I would pair the Big City Lights with other EPs, but when I pulled out the DL Chameleons I found perfect matches for them! This was a peacock on steroids, crazy green/teal - fiery magenta - and my phone said blahhh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
 
Current mani is Hare From the Balcony of the Chateau Marmont. Great formula.
 






  Ha, yes, peacock on steroids is the perfect description for my mani too! Even more so in daylight, I'll try get a better pic today, although like you say the camera can't seem to show how amazing it is.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I have a mani to share! I've been slacking on doing my nails this year, and forgot to take pics half the time when I do, but this one was too good to keep to myself LOL. Just put this on tonight so it is pre clean-up
> 
> This is PP Aurora (2 coats, over black) topped with EP Ciao Milano (1 coat). They are pretty much a perfect match colour-wise. The duochrome on both is insanely good, the EP just adds some extra sparkly oomph.
> 
> ...


  Oh that is stunning - just to my taste!  I've only got one of the BCL EPs (Ola Rio) and I didn't like it when I used it so I skipped the others.  I do have the Hits ones which I haven't used yet, and one of the Ozotics as well.  Now you're making me want the EP ones too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

MRV said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope you will get your orders fixed soon. I got my Llarowe order last Monday, the 26th. Although I think I usually get the mail faster than others in Europe in average.
> 
> 
> There's always the first trial! I have only two magnetic polishes, a CG one (I used a circle magnet and that was actually the reason I got it), and last year I got the Dior one, it was 50% off I think.
> ...


  Another gorgeous set of manis!  Obviously the Peacock on Steroids look is my favourite!  You too are making me want to buy the BCL glitters   (I so seldom rule out a polish, then I come here and you all get me to reinstate it - yes, first CrowsToes, now these!).
  The DL multichromes are awesome, I think in the bottles they're my favourites so far.  I've only worn Boggs though - but it shot straight to the position of my favourite polish I've ever worn!  I'm really looking forward to getting the others tried.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



Oh that is stunning - just to my taste!  I've only got one of the BCL EPs (Ola Rio) and I didn't like it when I used it so I skipped the others.  I do have the Hits ones which I haven't used yet, and one of the Ozotics as well.  Now you're making me want the EP ones too!



  Ola Rio is one of the others I have - planning to pair that one with another PP (Solar Flare)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

Lovely manis ladies! I especially love the matching EP glitter topper, I haven't used mine in ages, I think I once tried Ola Rio, but wasn't too excited about how it looked. Maybe I should try it with a duochrome under it too. MRV, I also really like that Hare, that was my favourite (well, the only one I liked) from the new collection, but haven't got it yet.

  I have a mani to show you too, this is Femme Fatale Glassweb. No sun today, so only managed to photograph under artificial light. The purple duochrome doesn't show again. But it's very pretty, quite a delicate colour, and perfectly matches the sky today - boohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Also, my ILNP haul minus Peace which is now en route to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  And, Sally Magpies has FINALLY sent me the invoice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So hopefully things are finally looking up for me polish-wise. Just waiting for the postman now to see if anything's coming today.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis ladies! I especially love the matching EP glitter topper, I haven't used mine in ages, I think I once tried Ola Rio, but wasn't too excited about how it looked. Maybe I should try it with a duochrome under it too. MRV, I also really like that Hare, that was my favourite (well, the only one I liked) from the new collection, but haven't got it yet.
> 
> I have a mani to show you too, this is Femme Fatale Glassweb. No sun today, so only managed to photograph under artificial light. The purple duochrome doesn't show again. But it's very pretty, quite a delicate colour, and perfectly matches the sky today - boohoo!
> 
> ...


  Yay!  Glad the polish world has improved for you.  I do like Glassweb, one of the polishes I've actually worn, and I was happy with it though it's a bit more subtle than my usual choices!  Looks good on you.
  Those ILNPs look nice all together, I wish I'd been able to afford the whole collection (except the yellow holo, which I would never ever wear!), hope you enjoy them.  Thank goodness your Lilypads are safe too, look forward to seeing what you chose.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

Now this is more like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Llarowe order plus Nails Inc Floral polishes. The Dance Legend Holodays polishes are bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Nails Inc Kensington Palace magnetic:
> 
> My first attempt with a magnetic polish!  I've learned a few lessons which I hope will make my next go a bit better.  I quite like it, but I don't think I'll be buying any more magnetics - I have about 4 of them, and I found it almost impossible not to touch the nail with the magnet, and I'm useless with my left hand!  I think I've put paid to any complicated attempts at nail art in future - I'm just rubbish!   New polish this week was EP Djinn in a Bottle:
> 
> It doesn't look any different to other holo top coats in the bottle, We shall see when I use it.


  Imagine I've never used a magnetic polish before! I like the base colour of that a lot!  





Lalalish said:


> Just thought I'd share my failure! But...how do you learn if you don't try? !!


  Practice makes perfect, right? I've never tried freehand nailart because I highly doubt that my hands are calm enough to do that! For a first attempt it looks really great.  





Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I have the Indigo Bananas ones and they're miles better. That's why I don't see the big hoohah about Djinn. Well, I guess it's because it's an EP... :dunno:


  I hate when this happens. Andrea from IB is such a nice person and seems to care about her customers a lot, her polishes are great and still people buy products like Djinn like nobody's business though there're better products out there!  





jennyap said:


> I have a mani to share! I've been slacking on doing my nails this year, and forgot to take pics half the time when I do, but this one was too good to keep to myself LOL. Just put this on tonight so it is pre clean-up  This is PP Aurora (2 coats, over black) topped with EP Ciao Milano (1 coat). They are pretty much a perfect match colour-wise. The duochrome on both is insanely good, the EP just adds some extra sparkly oomph.
> 
> I'm excited to see how this looks in daylight!


  Jenny! Nice to see you in here! Great mani!  





MRV said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope you will get your orders fixed soon. I got my Llarowe order last Monday, the 26th. Although I think I usually get the mail faster than others in Europe in average.   There's always the first trial! I have only two magnetic polishes, a CG one (I used a circle magnet and that was actually the reason I got it), and last year I got the Dior one, it was 50% off I think.  Yeah, I have used my Djinn, too, and the holo is not very strong.   That's a very summery mani! I like the yellow polish.  I would not mind ALG because it's green.   Yes, you have to try and try. I have not been very succesful with stamping either. It takes several times to get something right. What technique did you use here? A brush?   Pretty! I was just eyeing these polishes the other day. I might get Sweet Lilac.   Lovely! Aurora is the best! It has an awesome shift! And from personal experience I can say that Ciao Milano is equally awesome over a multichrome :haha: :
> 
> 
> 
> This is DL Sulley and EP Ciao Milano. First I though that I would pair the Big City Lights with other EPs, but when I pulled out the DL Chameleons I found perfect matches for them! This was a peacock on steroids, crazy green/teal - fiery magenta - and my phone said blahhh!     Current mani is Hare From the Balcony of the Chateau Marmont. Great formula.


  Two great manis! Why do I always love the Hares on you but am unimpressed when I wear them myself?!  





Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis ladies! I especially love the matching EP glitter topper, I haven't used mine in ages, I think I once tried Ola Rio, but wasn't too excited about how it looked. Maybe I should try it with a duochrome under it too. MRV, I also really like that Hare, that was my favourite (well, the only one I liked) from the new collection, but haven't got it yet.  I have a mani to show you too, this is Femme Fatale Glassweb. No sun today, so only managed to photograph under artificial light. The purple duochrome doesn't show again. But it's very pretty, quite a delicate colour, and perfectly matches the sky today - boohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That FF is right up my alley. Looks like a kind of greyish Nude?  





Anitacska said:


> Now this is more like it! :lol:  My Llarowe order plus Nails Inc Floral polishes. The Dance Legend Holodays polishes are bloody gorgeous!


  Looks like you're back with a vengeance! Great hauls! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi ladies I'm selling some of my ep I have a few I don't want at a good price as wanting to sell being moving soon and I so cannot be bothered to take a load with me  Will have to sort all the ones I don't want  Ranging from ep opi maybe and lush lacquer  Maybe a few more other indies too  I may just put them all on eBay and let people bid x


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, totally forgot to post this pic of the Opi & Ford collab for Fuzzy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Looks like you're back with a vengeance! Great hauls! Enjoy!!!!


  No, it's a dusky blue with purple duochrome. I've taken some pictures in direct sun (the clouds have left eventually), will upload later, hopefully they're better for colour likeness.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 4, 2014)

Magnetics are so old I rember getting the nails inc ones in 2011   They were brill  I liked them  Omg I loved the opi magnetic when that come out I purchased in Sally's or capital by me  One or the other x  Love the opi gel went on a course to do that  I'm not really into my nail polish now  But I love getting trade prices  I need to go to a show in London excel or whet ever it's called for make up and nails  Beauty x


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

This is more like the actual colour, but I think it's even bluer in real life.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 4, 2014)

Some daylight pics of the Peacock on Steroids (new official name for this mani thanks to MRV!)  Click to see larger


----------



## beautycool (Jun 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Imagine I've never used a magnetic polish before! I like the base colour of that a lot! Practice makes perfect, right? I've never tried freehand nailart because I highly doubt that my hands are calm enough to do that! For a first attempt it looks really great. I hate when this happens. Andrea from IB is such a nice person and seems to care about her customers a lot, her polishes are great and still people buy products like Djinn like nobody's business though there're better products out there! Jenny! Nice to see you in here! Great mani! Two great manis! Why do I always love the Hares on you but am unimpressed when I wear them myself?! That FF is right up my alley. Looks like a kind of greyish Nude? Looks like you're back with a vengeance! Great hauls! Enjoy!!!!


    What are those wing dusts ones I sold the same colour ones this year or last year to someone x  I wonder if you got them from one of my nail friends on Fb x


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This is more like the actual colour, but I think it's even bluer in real life.


  Oh that's veeeeeery pretty Anitacska!  I tried to snap some pics today too but it was quite rainy - we even had a thunderstorm. Next week it's going to become unbearably hot - over 30 degrees. Go figure.  Some of my manis:  Manhattan Laguna Love with matte tc: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  EP Future Reflections which I got because PearlyQueen told me so and it's love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Two LE Catrice polishes


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Gorgeous manis as always! 

  It was hailing here an hour ago, after a cool, rainy day it is now about 9 degrees outside. It's supposed to be June! But then, I'd rather this than 30 degrees. That was the forecast for Hungary too when we left, that's why I like living in England instead.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Now this is more like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So many bottles of awesome!  Love the look of your Dance Legends in particular.  I've  been vaguely tempted by those Nails Inc florals, I'm looking forward to seeing you wearing those.  Enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

jennyap said:


>


That is even more stunning than the earlier pic, I LOVE IT!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


I love all of these, stunning!  And I'm so relieved you love FR after I practically made you buy it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

Broke a nail 
  So new mani is No7 Salsa, another oldie I love:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Broke a nail
> So new mani is No7 Salsa, another oldie I love:


  That's a lovely red!

  Eek, I've just added the new stuff to my spreadsheet and I have now hit 2000 polishes. I think I really need to stop buying now. 

  On another note, I have decided to restart blogging. I'm not a nail blogger, but since I hardly buy make up now, I'm going to focus on nail polishes and manis. If you're interested, I'll pop the link in my signature.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Broke a nail
> So new mani is No7 Salsa, another oldie I love:


  Nice glowy red! sorry about your nail.  ouchies


  No mani for me this week, I'm working with solvent on my disaster kitchen cabinets


----------



## MRV (Jun 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> also fab! I don't have Ciao Milano... Ozotic 528 is the same-ish right?
> 
> Nice to see one of the new batch of Hares!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy! I don't have any Ozotics but I thinks so.

  I might get the blue one, too.

  Be careful with those solvents! I've renovated some old furniture and I always used traditional methods (= hard manual labor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Never again solvents after I tried them once with my window frames.


  I already mentioned to Anneri that I have a NP related project. Well here is the first outcome:





  NP earrings! I chose the strongest glitter I have, DL Glitter and Be Gay. I will make other pairs once I figure out which polish I should use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lalalish (Jun 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, I also think the DL multichromes are one of the best. I have all the Chameleons, but I've used only the Knight and Sulley so far.   That will be awesome!   Yes, you should try that combo. I like this Hare, too. It's a good one.  That FF is looking nice. I have most FFs, but not many holos. Is the holo strong? I think EdM holos might be stronger.  Love those ILNPs :eyelove:  ! I have not ordered yet, but maybe after next payday.   :cheer: You _did_ get Vanaheim! Nice selection. Those florals...maybe one of them once I see the bottles.   Thanks, Anneri! Why so? Your nail lenght and shape are similar to mine, so they should look at least as good if not better :dunno:  .           I already mentioned to Anneri that I have a NP related project. Well here is the first outcome:
> 
> NP earrings! I chose the strongest glitter I have, DL Glitter and Be Gay. I will make other pairs once I figure out which polish I should use. Any suggestions?


   Those are nice! I'm trying to be more creative, but I never would have thought of that!! Bracelets to match??


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, I also think the DL multichromes are one of the best. I have all the Chameleons, but I've used only the Knight and Sulley so far.
> 
> 
> That will be awesome!
> ...


  Oooooh, was wondering about your project already! Those look so nice. Great idea! Will you do other things like rings as well?
  I'd suggest some holo with glitter on top, or like Llarowe's holos with the little glitters? So looking forward to seeing more of your creations!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, I also think the DL multichromes are one of the best. I have all the Chameleons, but I've used only the Knight and Sulley so far.
> 
> 
> That will be awesome!
> ...


  The wood fronts of the cabinets are being sanded, it's the backs/sides/shelves that are made of plastic-coated chip board- they were covered with dried on oil, not to mention the absolutely filthy, greasy breaker panel- how does that even happen inside of a cabinet? lol gross.  The top ones are done now though! not too much will need to be done in the bottom ones...
  My window sills were a menace, my uncle had to go get his power sander from work- the paint was impossible to sand by hand lol 


  The earrings look great! Maybe Sparkling Garbage?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen and all other fans of blue (and yellow) polish, Edgy Nails has a sale for them! Code is Sverige.


----------



## MRV (Jun 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> The wood fronts of the cabinets are being sanded, it's the backs/sides/shelves that are made of plastic-coated chip board- they were covered with dried on oil, not to mention the absolutely filthy, greasy breaker panel- how does that even happen inside of a cabinet? lol gross.  The top ones are done now though! not too much will need to be done in the bottom ones...
> My window sills were a menace, my uncle had to go get his power sander from work- the paint was impossible to sand by hand lol
> 
> 
> The earrings look great! Maybe Sparkling Garbage?


  Sounds horrible! Power tools are needed. Sometimes you find odd solutions - I have a chair that had a wood stain over lacquer - who does that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah, SG! I loved it on my toes last summer. Maybe again...


  New mani: EdM Head Over Heels. It's a lovely light pinky purple. Look so mid purple here


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> TY! I actually thought about making a bracelet, too. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anneri! It all depends on the settings available. I often want to do something (I was making jewellery before I started to hoard NPs) but just can't find all things I would need.
> ...


  This happened to me as well, when I wanted to take pictures of this polish, my camera just said no, lol. 

  My current mani, Naild It Dirty Shadow over Barry M matte white. I nearly didn't put it on as it looks terribly murky in the bottle, but it does look very nice over white. Apparently this is supposed to be a thermal, but it doesn't change on me, maybe it was old stock? I don't mind though as the change would be to grey and I like it off white. It also glows in the dark which is cool, although it was a bit odd seeing my nails "float" in front of me last night when I went to bed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  My mini Rainbow Connection haul has arrived. It's My Party is just so gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2014)

Almost forgot, Marie Claire magazine in the UK has free Ciate mini set gifts, there are 6 different ones, I got these 4. £2.50 each, bargain!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> PearlyQueen and all other fans of blue (and yellow) polish, Edgy Nails has a sale for them! Code is Sverige.


  Thanks Anneri!  Sadly I'm broke so no polish for me


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> TY! I actually thought about making a bracelet, too. We'll see.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anneri! It all depends on the settings available. I often want to do something (I was making jewellery before I started to hoard NPs) but just can't find all things I would need.
> ...


  That's so pretty!  I love EdM holos, they're among the best.  And I love the colour on this one (though I'm not sure I'd like it so much if it was more pinky!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Almost forgot, Marie Claire magazine in the UK has free Ciate mini set gifts, there are 6 different ones, I got these 4. £2.50 each, bargain!


  Those look like a great bargain!  I've never bought this brand, not holo and duochromey enough for me I think!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those look like a great bargain!  I've never bought this brand, not holo and duochromey enough for me I think!


  They have some nice duochromes (http://www.ciate.co.uk/nails/texture/duo-chrome), but no holo. They have plenty of nice glitters too. They are very innovative though, Ciate came up with the caviar mani first which has now been copied with all and sundry. Also feathers, flowers, etc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> They have some nice duochromes (http://www.ciate.co.uk/nails/texture/duo-chrome), but no holo. They have plenty of nice glitters too. They are very innovative though, Ciate came up with the caviar mani first which has now been copied with all and sundry. Also feathers, flowers, etc.


  Those are pretty, I didn't know about them, thanks!  Not that I'm rushing to buy, see post above about lack of funds   My enormous wish list is going to have to stay enormous for the time being!  I'm saving a few £££s for the Enchanted monthlies (surely May and June must be coming soon??), and other than that it's down to waiting for my deliveries for a while.  Unless some money magically makes its way into my life!  In which case, I want some more Celestials first up!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2014)

MRV, love this colour on you! Was this one Le? I've been looking for a light purple for a while.  Anitacska, totally love this glitter! The combo with the white base looks great. I also love that you started blogging again!   I think I figured out what I did wrong when I tried stamping. I just pressed too much on the stamper so the designs smudged every time. I get the hang of it now!   Here's my dominant right hand which I normally don't show because I've to paint and stamp with my left and it normally turns out quite rubbish. But this seahorses came out pretty good, didn't they?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's what I wore in my other hand: glitter polish made by me, Essie Find me an Oasis stamped again and Catrice Holo Manolo.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Very nice! Both the stamping and your franken polish! 

  And thanks, both re blogging and my mani. You know, it's only one coat of glitter as well! Mind you, just as well, another coat would've added some more murkiness to the base colour which I wanted to avoid anyway.

  Have you lot seen this on FB? 

Leah Ann here to give you an update on the Summer 2014 Collection:
We have two problem polishes. One is Sweet Revenge and the other is Mystery & Mayhem. They both are having total separation problems and both were made what we have discovered was a bad batch of base (I had very little of this base and it was not used except for these two polishes). All other polishes have been tested extensively in extreme conditions (under heat conditions, cold conditions, sitting in the sun, sitting on their side, you name it) and all other polishes are not having any problems. You may experience minor settling with holo particles in a few of the polishes and that is completely normal as is settling with the larger glitters in glitter polishes. A good shake will fix this as with any other polish that this occurs. We have isolated the problem and I have remade both polishes. The batches of remake are going to set for 2 weeks before they are shipped out to customers. I have tested these polishes under the same extreme conditions and they are performing perfectly. The staining with Sweet Revenge is directly related to the bad batch of base as I am testing that as well and the staining is minimal with the new batch. New polishes will be sent out after the two week waiting period to everyone who received either of these two polishes prior to this discovery and batch remake. Thanks so much for your patience and understanding!

I didn't order Sweet Revenge, but did order Mystery & Mayhem, but my order is still processing, so I'm guessing this won't affect me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice! Both the stamping and your franken polish!
> 
> And thanks, both re blogging and my mani. You know, it's only one coat of glitter as well! Mind you, just as well, another coat would've added some more murkiness to the base colour which I wanted to avoid anyway.
> 
> ...


  The only polish I ordered was Sweet Revenge!  I'm guessing since my order is processing it's going to be a 2 week delay for delivery now.    I was hoping mine would ship yesterday.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 8, 2014)

So I was taking off my mani this morning, and I was putting away my red crystal and BOOM, my nail wheel exploded in my hands!  Little crystals everywhere - I mean it emptied itself out all over me, the sofa, the floor, the table...
  So that led to some fun trying to rescue them all.  I've no idea what the casualty rate has been!  And now I have a saucer full of mixed crystals instead of all nicely sorted into separate colours, and nowhere to put them 
  I spent 10 minutes trying to sort them and realised it's a seriously long job, so I'm putting it off till I get a new wheel.  Great start to the day!
  Then I did my nails with Too Fancy Lacquer - The Shifty Chameleon:



  Flash




  Halogens




  Shade




  Sun

  It's not as shifty as its name suggests!  And the holo is very subtle. 

  Also new polishes this week:




  Enchanted Polish Scintealliant, Colors By Llarowe Monkey See, Monkey Do, Colors By Llarowe Young Turks, CH Nail Magnetic 33




  Colors By Llarowe The Mighty Red Baron, Enchanted Polish Stay Classy San Diego, Emily de Molly Inner Peace, Too Fancy Lacquer The Shifty Chameleon


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2014)

Aaaaaahhhhh, so pretty PearlyQueen! I love your 'new in' pics! Did you manage to retrieve all your chrystals yet? What a pain!

  Indigo Bananas posted on FB that her new collection is coming soon, and I think I'll need this one for sure:

  (This pic is from her FB page)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Aaaaaahhhhh, so pretty PearlyQueen! I love your 'new in' pics! Did you manage to retrieve all your chrystals yet? What a pain!
> 
> Indigo Bananas posted on FB that her new collection is coming soon, and I think I'll need this one for sure:
> 
> (This pic is from her FB page)


  Wow, what a gorgeous polish, I likey a lot!  I saw the pink one earlier and was seriously drooling at that one, but this is even nicer!  
  Pink one:


----------



## MRV (Jun 9, 2014)

Quote:


Anneri said:


> Aaaaaahhhhh, so pretty PearlyQueen! I love your 'new in' pics! Did you manage to retrieve all your chrystals yet? What a pain!
> 
> Indigo Bananas posted on FB that her new collection is coming soon, and I think I'll need this one for sure:
> 
> (This pic is from her FB page)


  Oh, drools. I don't have any IBs!


  CbL Young Turks. Love the brightness of this turquoise (looks blue here   )


----------



## lyseD (Jun 9, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good top coat for very textured polishes?

  Thank you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks! Nice mani and haul. Wonder why DS is called Dirty Shadow?
> 
> ...


  I used to use the crystals a lot, hence why I have so many, but I'm too lazy now and I tend to stick a single one on my ring finger every now and then!
  Loving Young Turks, it's stunning in my bottle and amazing on you!


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 9, 2014)

KBShimmer is doing a 20% off sale (and her stuff is already cheap) until noon tomorrow!  Code is 50K20OFF .  I got Showgirl, Shipwreck, and Laugh Myself Lily.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a good top coat for very textured polishes?  Thank you.


  Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food is very good. It dries matte though, so you need another topcoat if you don't want the matte finish.  





Gryffindor said:


> KBShimmer is doing a 20% off sale (and her stuff is already cheap) until noon tomorrow!  Code is 50K20OFF .  I got Showgirl, Shipwreck, and Laugh Myself Lily.


  Thanks. Sadly they don't ship outside the US.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 9, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a good top coat for very textured polishes?
> 
> Thank you.


  Dior Gel topcoat.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Dior Gel topcoat.


  That was really shrinking the polish underneath for me. Plus it went gloopy very quickly. The Guerlain one was better for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2014)

Current mani: Liquid Sky Lacquer Ender Men. It's a dusky purple when warm and dark grey when cold. Even though it's very warm here at the moment, it still managed to change quite easily on me. Not a very summery colour admittedly, but I like it.













  My winnings from the Mei Mei charity auction. Not quite what I was hoping for (I don't know this brand), but they are pretty.








  .
  Was going to change my mani tonight, but my hair really needed colouring. On that note, I'd best wash the hair dye off now!


----------



## lyseD (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you everyone. New topcoat coming my way.


----------



## MRV (Jun 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani: Liquid Sky Lacquer Ender Men. It's a dusky purple when warm and dark grey when cold. Even though it's very warm here at the moment, it still managed to change quite easily on me. Not a very summery colour admittedly, but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's an interesting purple-grey. I don't think I have anything like that. The MeiMeis look really girly. Maybe your girl would love them?


  New mani: Orly Hot Tropics. Changed coulour in pics again but here it's more accurate. I read that it has silver shimmer but I see nothing but golden shimmer.





  Also another pair of earrings: EdM Oceanic Forces


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2014)

Just a quick post before I come back to reply to others. My current mani, Dior 402 (from last year's holiday collection with Black Cat Lacquer Cancer and GOSH Holographic Hero on the accent nail. Wanted to do something more complicated, but was too tired to.





  Also, my Mei Mei order from last week:








  Shade Shifter, Space The Final Frontier Hyperdrive

  My Sally Magpies order has FINALLY arrived:




  Red Pearl, Blue Lace Agate, Mixed Metals, Amethyst Aura




  Mystic Topaz, Rebel At Heart, Midnight Sapphire, You've Got My Attention


----------



## damagedmassacre (Jun 12, 2014)

How can I get my nail polish to not chip?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It is a lovely colour.
> 
> 
> That's an interesting purple-grey. I don't think I have anything like that. The MeiMeis look really girly. Maybe your girl would love them?
> ...


  Lovely mani and those earrings look so cool, the glitter looks properly 3D!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  I love both your stamping and your creation, very pretty and summery.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani: Liquid Sky Lacquer Ender Men. It's a dusky purple when warm and dark grey when cold. Even though it's very warm here at the moment, it still managed to change quite easily on me. Not a very summery colour admittedly, but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I actually like your mani, it comes out a pretty colour.  
  Woohoo, winnings!!!
  Exciting to get a prize, and a good cause, though those polishes aren't really my cup of tea (to be honest I'm really picky with pink, and the ones I like most usually look horrible on me).  I don't know the brand either.  Congrats anyway, I hope you love them when you wear them.


----------



## MRV (Jun 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> This is a nice blue! And I'm sure the actual colour is lovely too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Yes, they look more like Space than Oceanic Forces!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  This is CT BD Suit


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It is a lovely colour.
> 
> 
> That's an interesting purple-grey. I don't think I have anything like that. The MeiMeis look really girly. Maybe your girl would love them?
> ...


  That mani looks nice on you, I've been leaning towards those dark purply pink colours recently, I'm sure you'll see a few in my new polishes list soon!  And how lovely your jewellery making is coming out.  I must admit, I used to be as into my bling as I now am into my polishes, so I have a ton of jewellery (I'm not even sure that's an exaggeration!!!) otherwise I'd be massively tempted by some of the nail polish jewellery I've seen recently.  Yours are every bit as good as the ones I've seen for sale and of course Oceanic Forces is so stunning it's a brilliant choice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick post before I come back to reply to others. My current mani, Dior 402 (from last year's holiday collection with Black Cat Lacquer Cancer and GOSH Holographic Hero on the accent nail. Wanted to do something more complicated, but was too tired to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love that mani, not at all the sort of think I usually go for but it's gorgeous in all its components, the glitter looks great with the base colour.  And thank goodness you got your Lilypads in the end!  There are a couple of those on my wish list and I've actually worn my Rebel at Heart which is the only one of those I own - yours looks MUCH more holo than mine, I think Lilypad suffer from inconsistency.  Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Nice mani and I love your haul. Scintealliant is gorgeous! Wanna swap it for my UIS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry hun, my Scintealliant is going nowhere, it's even nicer in the flesh than in the pic!  It leans more blue in some lighting and more green in others, and is properly holo too.


----------



## lyseD (Jun 13, 2014)

SpaRitual Barefoot.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It is a lovely colour.   That's an interesting purple-grey. I don't think I have anything like that. The MeiMeis look really girly. Maybe your girl would love them?   New mani: Orly Hot Tropics. Changed coulour in pics again but here it's more accurate. I read that it has silver shimmer but I see nothing but golden shimmer.
> 
> Also another pair of earrings: EdM Oceanic Forces


  So gorgeous - both your manis and earrings!  





Anitacska said:


> Just a quick post before I come back to reply to others. My current mani, Dior 402 (from last year's holiday collection with Black Cat Lacquer Cancer and GOSH Holographic Hero on the accent nail. Wanted to do something more complicated, but was too tired to.
> 
> Also, my Mei Mei order from last week:
> 
> ...


  I really like the colour and glitter combo you did there! And I spot some lovely polishes there!  I was awol during the last few days because it was so incredible hot over here that I didn't want to do anything - neither browsing specktra nor doing my nails! Luckily it's cooler now.  I also realised a few moments ago that I accidentally ordered IB Alcatraz for the second time now. I feel like such a fool...  If anyone wants it, pm me. It's an 8ml bottle. Has anybody ordered the new IBs? I so want some of them, but there aren't any swatches yet. I also decided that I want some of the summer CBLs - does anyone know when the next preorder will be? I haven't ordered anything yet because I accidentally dropped my Kindle and had to get a new one. Pricey...   Anyways. Some manis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Essie resort fling with some Bourjois nail tattoos. So cute right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  China Glaze He's going in circles stamped with a Kiko mirror polish. Mermaid nails!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Manhattan Dusk Dancer over black. I' m a bit meh about this, maybe I'll stamp over it tomorrow.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Manhattan Dusk Dancer over black. I' m a bit meh about this, maybe I'll stamp over it tomorrow.


Hiya, welcome back!  Re CBL from her FB page:  "Colors by llarowe will be restocked in 2-3 weeks and will be a regular restock" ie not pre-order.
  Nice manis, I like the last one best, but I bet it would look great stamped too!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2014)

Dance Legend Roz. Such a gorgeous multichrome polish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















  And here's my most recent haul, including ILNP Peace (that wasn't sent last time) and Polish Addict Imagine Dragons (which I got for my eldest daughter because her favourite band are Imagine Dragons - but I must get another one for myself, it's gorgeous!).





  Oh and the Femme Fatales are completely the wrong colour, my camera just wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry hun, my Scintealliant is going nowhere, it's even nicer in the flesh than in the pic!  It leans more blue in some lighting and more green in others, and is properly holo too.
> 
> I was kind of joking, thought you might not want to give it up. BUT if you were interested in swapping decants, I'd be happy to decant some of my UIS for some of your Scintealliant. But no pressure.
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis. I haven't ordered any of the new IBs, not sure if I will. I'm really trying to be better now. I didn't order anything from the massive Llarowe restock the other day, even though I was very tempted to get the rest of the CT 9 Realms polishes. But I've decided to give Llarowe a miss now if I can buy the same polishes from other retailers. I'm just fed up with the long wait time and the postage cost seems to have gone up too. I'd rather buy from Rainbow Connection, Harlow & Co or Mei Mei. I'm still waiting for my pre-order to dispatch, it's going to be yet another week now, if not 2. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Dance Legend Roz. Such a gorgeous multichrome polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's another lovely DL multichrome polish, one on my big list "to wear soon"!  You do a great job of capturing the colours, I find my camera doesn't like playing ball with multichromes - I'll be looking at my nails being pink, and my camera is picking them up as blue!  I should probably play with the settings a bit, but I'm more an "autosettings and hope for the best" kind of a gal!
  Nice haul too - and I'm very drawn to Imagine Dragons, though it's not my usual kind of choice!  And I don't have any Polish Addicts.  Enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I don't mind pink and these polishes are pretty nice, but of course I would've preferred one of the more "famous" brands like Femme Fatale. But they are pretty and it was for a good cause, so hey!
> 
> 
> Nice nude polish with a kick. Pretty sure I own this one too, but haven't worn it yet (of course).
> ...


  How funny, we do seem very similar!  Kindred spirits I think.  One day my polish collection will be bigger than my jewellery one, I can feel it approaching fast!  Sorry about Scintealliant, I just love it too much - my favourite brand took my favourite type and made it in my favourite colours...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's another lovely DL multichrome polish, one on my big list "to wear soon"!  You do a great job of capturing the colours, I find my camera doesn't like playing ball with multichromes - I'll be looking at my nails being pink, and my camera is picking them up as blue!  I should probably play with the settings a bit, but I'm more an "autosettings and hope for the best" kind of a gal!
> Nice haul too - and I'm very drawn to Imagine Dragons, though it's not my usual kind of choice!  And I don't have any Polish Addicts.  Enjoy!


  Thank you. To be honest, even the pictures don't do it justice, it was so much more colourful in real life. 

  Here's another mani, Liquid Sky Lacquer Fuchsia Illusion. This was a hard one to capture, I really had to play around with the camera settings, it just came out purple all the time, argh! That's why my fingers are really orange. The colour is a lovely pink that turns purple when cold. Reminds me of EP May 2013 which I don't own, but have seen pictures of. One thing I do hate is that these LSL thermals shrink on me like crazy, and I know it's not the topcoat because it doesn't shrink other polishes. Anyway, here you go:




  Warm




  Cold

  It's holo as well, but it wasn't sunny on Sunday, so couldn't capture the holo.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2014)

Forgot to say, Enchanted Polish pre-order of May, June and July on Sunday 22nd June at 12 pm PDT until 1 pm PDT (8 pm BST/9 pm CET until 9 pm BST/10 pm CET). All 3 are mystery colours. I'll probably order them seeing that it's 3 for the price of 1 shipping.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't know if everyone saw - Mac are bringing Bad Fairy back in the Rocky Horror collection!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Don't know if everyone saw - Mac are bringing Bad Fairy back in the Rocky Horror collection!


  Yes, saw that just today. Not that I'm interested, I already have the original BF.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say, Enchanted Polish pre-order of May, June and July on Sunday 22nd June at 12 pm PDT until 1 pm PDT (8 pm BST/9 pm CET until 9 pm BST/10 pm CET). All 3 are mystery colours. I'll probably order them seeing that it's 3 for the price of 1 shipping.


Lol, she gets lazier, monthly polishes that only come out every three months!  Of course, I'll be in...!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Don't know if everyone saw - Mac are bringing Bad Fairy back in the Rocky Horror collection!


Oooo, I've fancied that for ages, tempting!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2014)

New polishes for this week!



  Enchanted Polish Ice Castle, The Devil Wears Polish Linear Ultrachrome 3, Unnamed Ninja Polish prototype


  And this week's mani is Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Peacock:





















  Love it!  The holo is really strong, the shiftiness is really apparent at all times and the colours are awesome!  And it's two coats, could have been just one with a bit more care. 
  Extra pic for cuteness - I got photobombed when I was trying to take these:


----------



## Anneri (Jun 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I don't mind pink and these polishes are pretty nice, but of course I would've preferred one of the more "famous" brands like Femme Fatale. But they are pretty and it was for a good cause, so hey!   Nice nude polish with a kick. Pretty sure I own this one too, but haven't worn it yet (of course).  To be honest, the Dollish Polish Final Frontier doesn't look as great irl as it did in the swatches online. It's mostly just a black holo. It looked more bluey in the swatches.   You and me seem to be so similar, I have a ton of jewellery as well (mostly costume jewellery, no money left for proper jewellery after all my polish/make up purchases, lol). I also have a lot of scarves. Basically stuff that still fits when you get fat, hahaha!   Oh that's weird. My RAH is possibly the most holo of the bunch.   I was kind of joking, thought you might not want to give it up. BUT if you were interested in swapping decants, I'd be happy to decant some of my UIS for some of your Scintealliant. But no pressure.   Lovely manis. I haven't ordered any of the new IBs, not sure if I will. I'm really trying to be better now. I didn't order anything from the massive Llarowe restock the other day, even though I was very tempted to get the rest of the CT 9 Realms polishes. But I've decided to give Llarowe a miss now if I can buy the same polishes from other retailers. I'm just fed up with the long wait time and the postage cost seems to have gone up too. I'd rather buy from Rainbow Connection, Harlow & Co or Mei Mei. I'm still waiting for my pre-order to dispatch, it's going to be yet another week now, if not 2. Ugh.


  Thank you Anitacska! Yeah, I will try to branch out from Llarowe too. Just saw that there's a (Dutch iirc) new online store called Hypnotic Polish where all the German npa I follow on ig seem to shop, so I'll check that one out. They announced that they'll carry CBL soon, so no need to wait for ages for orders. My fave stores are still MeiMei and Edgy Polish. I used to like Harlow a lot but since free shipping has gone up I haven't ordered there. I also like to order directly at the polish maker's site - I ordered some of the new IBs last week and ordered two of Cadillacquer's new holos yesterday. Now i'm totally broke lol!  





Anitacska said:


> Thank you. To be honest, even the pictures don't do it justice, it was so much more colourful in real life.   Here's another mani, Liquid Sky Lacquer Fuchsia Illusion. This was a hard one to capture, I really had to play around with the camera settings, it just came out purple all the time, argh! That's why my fingers are really orange. The colour is a lovely pink that turns purple when cold. Reminds me of EP May 2013 which I don't own, but have seen pictures of. One thing I do hate is that these LSL thermals shrink on me like crazy, and I know it's not the topcoat because it doesn't shrink other polishes. Anyway, here you go:
> 
> Warm
> 
> Cold  It's holo as well, but it wasn't sunny on Sunday, so couldn't capture the holo.


  Really nice! I haven't had any shrinkage ever, and then I got it twice last week and it wasn't the tc because I used a different one every time and I've used both millions of times without any problems before. Ugh.  





jennyap said:


> Don't know if everyone saw - Mac are bringing Bad Fairy back in the Rocky Horror collection!


  I saw that too! So happy for all people who weren't able to snag it up before. Still happy I got mine at a blogsale for 10€ Some time ago. It's really nice!  





PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week!
> 
> Enchanted Polish Ice Castle, The Devil Wears Polish Linear Ultrachrome 3, Unnamed Ninja Polish prototype   And this week's mani is Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Peacock:
> 
> ...


  So beautiful! Is it close to one of the EPs? (I can't remember the Name right now, but from the Time to Pretend Collex?) I love your little photobomber!  Here are my latest two manis:  First one is one of my own polishes, a white crelly with matte glitter in various sizes and superfine blue glitter. Ring finger is Essie Blanc with Essence Notorious Aquarius as topcoat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is IB Maui - I love it! The color shift is so strong and application so easy. Really happy with it! Had to add the little palmtree (water decal) - because it's Maui!


----------



## MRV (Jun 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, IBs are starting to look too good! Lovely.


----------



## MRV (Jun 19, 2014)

I've been wearing Isadora Ocean Drive since Sunday. It's a gel polish. They say it lasts a week but 4 days is enough for me even though it still looked pretty good this morning (here below):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My London haul and Llarowe order  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Carousel, Mediterranean, 472  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  474, Richmond Gardens, Princes Gardens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Connie's Nosy Neighbor, Alternate Universe, Holiday Road  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Gemini Rising, Blonde Ambition, Nice Melons!  Llarowe sent me Good Fortune as a gift (for her BD) but I've already got it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  I love Maui in the bottle, and I've been meaning to wear it for ages, love seeing it on you.
  Re Twilight Peacock vs EPs, you got me thinking so I dug out the polishes I have to hand that are similar:







These are:  Across The Universe, TP, ILNP Birefringence(H), Future Reflections, Kids, Magical Mystery Tour
  Top pic - indoor light, bottom pic with flash
  I'd say ATU is very similar in lower light, but nowhere near as holo, Kids and MMT lean greener, ILNP is darker, FR is nothing like it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Llarowe sent me Good Fortune as a gift (for her BD) but I've already got it.


Some lovely polishes there, glad you enjoyed your trip and have a few little polishy reminders!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Llarowe sent me Good Fortune as a gift (for her BD) but I've already got it.


Your manis are always perfect MRV, what a gorgeous summer colour !


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey ladies, who is IB?  

also, what do you guys use as a nourishing base coast and as something to use when you aren't wearing color. 

  I am also looking for a bright Orange, and a Yellow, to complete my Summer collection.  Any suggestions? I haven't done a good job of keeping up with the latest collections.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you all seen (you probably have) Uslu cosmetic nail polishes... I have three I'll post later.   What have you all thought of them?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, who is IB?
> 
> also, what do you guys use as a nourishing base coast and as something to use when you aren't wearing color.
> 
> I am also looking for a bright Orange, and a Yellow, to complete my Summer collection.  Any suggestions? I haven't done a good job of keeping up with the latest collections.


Hi, IB is Indigo Bananas
  Can't help you with the rest I'm afraid, don't use base coat, always wear colour and it's seldom in summer brights!  Hope someone else can help with those!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi, IB is Indigo Bananas
> Can't help you with the rest I'm afraid, don't use base coat, always wear colour and it's seldom in summer brights!  Hope someone else can help with those!


  LOL  thank you Pearly!!!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey ladies, who is IB?     also, what do you guys use as a nourishing base coast and as something to use when you aren't wearing color.   I am also looking for a bright Orange, and a Yellow, to complete my Summer collection.  Any suggestions? I haven't done a good job of keeping up with the latest collections.


  Hi Pretty! I personally like a Loreal basecoat for hydration and nourishing. The exact name escapes me, but I'll look it up later. I heard good things from Trind - PDF swore that it was great so I got one but haven't used it yet.  For seasonal colours I mainly buy drugstore ones, like Maybelline and Essence. Essie has a nice orange in their summer LE and I think Butter has a good yellow iirc.  I've heard of Uslu, but haven't ever seen them around - I think they're only sold at American Apparel over here?!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2014)

Feels like ages since I last posted here, my life's been turned upside down once again thanks to my younger daughter. She's refusing to go to school, so I've been in meetings and/or at home with her since Wednesday morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She's not even 10 yet, but is behaving like a bloody teenager. Not sure what to do with her.

  But anyway, this isn't really the place and I'd rather just focus on manis and nail polish to take my mind off things atm. So here are my two latest manis. First is Orly Fight On over Nails Inc Manchester Square.




  In shade




  In sunlight

  The glitters were extremely hard to fish out even though there are loads in the bottle. It's just not as pretty as I hoped it would be.

  Next one is what I'm currently wearing, Maybelline Color Show Brocades in Foil Flash. This is so pretty, loving the gold sheen. It has started chipping already as I was doing some gardening, I remember others have said it chips quickly. Not too bad so far, but we'll see.









  No haul pictures from me as I hadn't bought anything for about a week. I have since ordered a few polishes, but nothing has arrived yet. Still waiting for my Llarowe preorder as well, apparently the last of the UK orders are shipping today, this is really ridiculous now, so I'm pretty much done with Llarowe. Also, she's just posted that from now on they'll only be shipping Monday to Thursday, so I imagine that's going to make wait time even longer. Nah. I have ordered the remaining few CrowsToes polishes form Rainbow Connection, so I expect I'll have those before my Huggin & Muggin turns up that I ordered from Llarowe at the same time as the CbL preorder.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone seen Temptalia's swatches of the new Mac nail colours? 
  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-nail-transformations-nail-lacquers-photos-swatches
  http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-studio-nail-lacquers-photos-swatches
  They really don't do anything for me, so that's another Mac collection I'll be skipping. I think we're just too spoilt with all the gorgeous indie polishes to bother with other releases now, I know I am.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone seen Temptalia's swatches of the new Mac nail colours?
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-nail-transformations-nail-lacquers-photos-swatches
> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-mac-studio-nail-lacquers-photos-swatches
> They really don't do anything for me, so that's another Mac collection I'll be skipping. I think we're just too spoilt with all the gorgeous indie polishes to bother with other releases now, I know I am.








  I'll have a look at Reign of Flowers and the leather tc though and will decide then.
  I find the other topcoats totally unimaginative and don't get the appeal at all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Feels like ages since I last posted here, my life's been turned upside down once again thanks to my younger daughter. She's refusing to go to school, so I've been in meetings and/or at home with her since Wednesday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're not having much fun, hope things improve.
  I love both those manis, the Maybelline looks very cool.  I hadn't heard good reports of those, interesting to see a different view and nice swatches.


----------



## MRV (Jun 22, 2014)

Edit: Crisis over!


----------



## LastContrast (Jun 23, 2014)

So cult nails has a 50% off if anyone is interested. I wanted to try their topcoat so will probably round out the order with a few polishes to justify shipping


----------



## Anneri (Jun 23, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Pearly Queen! I also have a lot of blingy jewellery - mostly Swarovski - but I have not really bought anything since I started with NPs. I tend to have low key clothing with some bling. Plus makeup and NP, of course!   Nice neutral!   Thank you, Anneri! Nice manis, Resort Fling is my   coral!  Hey, I saw Imagine Dragons on TV in London. I know absolutely nothing about them though. Love Roz!   Thanks, Anitacska! Oh, that's a pity.   I like the thermo-holo combo!   I'm in!    Me too. How come everybody's so crazy about it?!   This looks lovely, too! Great holo.   Oh, IBs are starting to look too good! Lovely.


  Thank you MRV. Don't you own any IBs?  





MRV said:


> I've been wearing Isadora Ocean Drive since Sunday. It's a gel polish. They say it lasts a week but 4 days is enough for me even though it still looked pretty good this morning (here below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh what a gorgeous haul! *hearts*  





PearlyQueen said:


> I love Maui in the bottle, and I've been meaning to wear it for ages, love seeing it on you. Re Twilight Peacock vs EPs, you got me thinking so I dug out the polishes I have to hand that are similar:
> 
> 
> 
> These are:  Across The Universe, TP, ILNP Birefringence(H), Future Reflections, Kids, Magical Mystery Tour Top pic - indoor light, bottom pic with flash I'd say ATU is very similar in lower light, but nowhere near as holo, Kids and MMT lean greener, ILNP is darker, FR is nothing like it!


  Thank you PearlyQueen for taking this pics! That group pic is absolutely droolworthy. And I just knew that ATU was similar! Hah!  





Anitacska said:


> Feels like ages since I last posted here, my life's been turned upside down once again thanks to my younger daughter. She's refusing to go to school, so I've been in meetings and/or at home with her since Wednesday morning. :crybaby:  She's not even 10 yet, but is behaving like a bloody teenager. Not sure what to do with her.  But anyway, this isn't really the place and I'd rather just focus on manis and nail polish to take my mind off things atm. So here are my two latest manis. First is Orly Fight On over Nails Inc Manchester Square.
> 
> In shade
> 
> ...


  I really hope that things are starting to look up Anitacska! I really like all the Brocades I got (three), but it's definitely the case that they are not the easiest to apply and their staying power on the nails is virtually non existent. I like them anyway.  Here's today's worldcup mani that I did because hubby wanted me to support his (Dutch) team:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Main actors are Essie Blanc, EL Wild Blue and CG Hey Sailor.  And this is Essie Mint Candy Apple with white stripes done with a nailart pen by Maybelline and stamped roses:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, what do you know, my Llarowe order turned up on Saturday after all! Except for Mystery & Mayhem, the polish they need to reformulate of course. I got Precious Metal as my free polish which is cool. I never got around to ordering it, it was always on my maybe list, so it's nice to have now. 









  I also placed an order with Edgy Polish the other day and the order arrived super fast. I got their exclusive CrowsToes, a Mentality polish and Polish Addict Imagine Dragons. It's slightly different to my daughter's one, seems to have less of the big round glitters and it has a different label. 





  I missed the postman today with my Rainbow Connection (CrowsToes) order, but never mind. Having it redelivered on Wednesday. 

  This is my current mani, Nails Inc Westbourne Mews topped with Liquid Sky Lacquer Posy Petals. I was going to change it tonight, but managed to cut my thumb quite badly this evening while cooking, so I think I'll leave it for another day. Can't bear the thought of nail polish remover going in my cut.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds like you're not having much fun, hope things improve.
> I love both those manis, the Maybelline looks very cool.  I hadn't heard good reports of those, interesting to see a different view and nice swatches.
> 
> Thanks. Yes, it's been pretty horrible here.
> ...


  Thanks. And great manis, again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


I love your artistry!  You are soooo talented at nail art, I am envious!  Beautiful, I especially like the last one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2014)

New polishes for this week!



  ILNP Undenied (H), Polish Me Silly Fireball, ILNP Sirene (H), ILNP Nostalgia (H), Jessica (no name on it!), Enchanted Polish February 2013


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2014)

New mani is Darling Diva - Bad Girl





It mainly looks like this!  Some pics of how it shifts in various lighting conditions and angles:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week!
> 
> ILNP Undenied (H), Polish Me Silly Fireball, ILNP Sirene (H), ILNP Nostalgia (H), Jessica (no name on it!), Enchanted Polish February 2013


  Nice polishes as always!   I picked up my Rainbow Connection order and also my small Mei Mei order arrived.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  The Jindie Nails polish was a freebie from RC.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Darling Diva - Bad Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty! I've just done my nails, will try to take photos tomorrow in daylight.


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Darling Diva - Bad Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely hauls! I have Muspelheim and Nidavellir on their way to me, too. Or I think they're actually waiting for me in the post office. Yesterday I got a note saying "United States" has sent me a package. Llarowe packages have always been delivered to my work before. Maybe it's the summer sub who doesn't want to cary them. Grr.


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok, here's the latest manis:

  OPI Down to the Core-Al (lovely colour but not so nice formula) with Anneri's franken!





  I needed a quick one so Zoya Chita it was. This was a one coater but next time I'll def. put two coats as there was quite a lot of tip wear.




  And gradient skittles(?) from OPI Off Shore Colletion: Shore Enuff, Be More Pacific, and Sun Upon My Skin.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2014)

Mei Mei has announced on FB that there will be another EP restock soon on the bigcartel site. I keep checking and will post on here if and when they're up. I don't know what colours it will be, last restock was for the TTP collection.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2014)

It's live.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2014)

But I didn't manage to get anything because everything was already hold in carts. Would have liked Water for Elephants and Secret Sauce! Oh well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, what do you know, my Llarowe order turned up on Saturday after all! Except for Mystery & Mayhem, the polish they need to reformulate of course. I got Precious Metal as my free polish which is cool. I never got around to ordering it, it was always on my maybe list, so it's nice to have now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oooo, pretty order!  And cute mani too, so pretty.  
  My Llarowe order arrived too, but I'm not sure why I didn't get my free polish 
  I only ordered one CbL, plus a few others, and the CbL was one of the ones that went wrong and is on backorder.  My delivery note said 3 polishes, + 1 free, plus 1 on Back Order, but there was no free polish.  I emailed last night to find out if I was not eligible or if it was coming with the other one, but no answer yet.  I'm a bit disappointed, as I would have waited to order later if it hadn't been for the freebie.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> The Jindie Nails polish was a freebie from RC.


  Nidavellir is still calling my name, and I like the look of that Powder Perfect - which one is that?  I'm hoping to pick up Fog is Rolling In soon, and I think this might join it in my order!  
  Overall pretty haul!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Pearly Queen! Yes, we did enjoy the trip, especially a few fine restaurants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have to ask, if you don't mind sharing, what issues were there with Darling Diva?  I've got an eye on a few more, and I don't want to buy if there's a problem with them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's the latest manis:
> 
> OPI Down to the Core-Al (lovely colour but not so nice formula) with Anneri's franken!
> 
> ...


  I love these manis, especially the first two, not my usual colours but they look really pretty on you.  And just perfect, as always.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> But I didn't manage to get anything because everything was already hold in carts. Would have liked Water for Elephants and Secret Sauce! Oh well.


  Yup, no chance there I fear!  I did have a go at WFU myself, but it was a goner already!


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2014)

Quote:


PearlyQueen said:


> Yup, no chance there I fear!  I did have a go at WFU myself, but it was a goner already!


  Hope we'll all have a better luck next time!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear you've missed out, girls. Luckily I've already got all the polishes she restocked today, so it didn't matter to me. 

  PearlyQueen, sorry about you not getting the free polish, they are pretty good usually, I'm sure they'll send you one when they send you the backordered polish. 

  There's a CbL restock tonight and I'm thinking about getting the Mighty Red Baron and Gemini Rising, but I'm not sure I will, since the shipping is quite expensive now and takes ages. Might get them from Harlow at the next restock as her shipping is cheaper and fast, plus she doesn't seem to sell out of CbLs quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nidavellir is still calling my name, and I like the look of that Powder Perfect - which one is that?  I'm hoping to pick up Fog is Rolling In soon, and I think this might join it in my order!
> Overall pretty haul!


  Funnily enough it is Fog is Rolling In!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Funnily enough it is Fog is Rolling In!


  How funny, doesn't look like I expected!  I like it though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you've missed out, girls. Luckily I've already got all the polishes she restocked today, so it didn't matter to me.
> 
> PearlyQueen, sorry about you not getting the free polish, they are pretty good usually, I'm sure they'll send you one when they send you the backordered polish.
> 
> There's a CbL restock tonight and I'm thinking about getting the Mighty Red Baron and Gemini Rising, but I'm not sure I will, since the shipping is quite expensive now and takes ages. Might get them from Harlow at the next restock as her shipping is cheaper and fast, plus she doesn't seem to sell out of CbLs quickly.


  The Mighty Red Baron is a beautiful red, I'm really glad I bought mine.  I have no money, so nothing for me tonight, though there are a couple I wouldn't mind getting.  Both blue...!  I'm nothing if not consistent!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> How funny, doesn't look like I expected!  I like it though!


  Possibly not the best picture, will try to take a better one. It's very pretty though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you've missed out, girls. Luckily I've already got all the polishes she restocked today, so it didn't matter to me.
> 
> PearlyQueen, sorry about you not getting the free polish, they are pretty good usually, I'm sure they'll send you one when they send you the backordered polish.
> 
> There's a CbL restock tonight and I'm thinking about getting the Mighty Red Baron and Gemini Rising, but I'm not sure I will, since the shipping is quite expensive now and takes ages. Might get them from Harlow at the next restock as her shipping is cheaper and fast, plus she doesn't seem to sell out of CbLs quickly.


Emily wrote back and promised to send it with my Sweet Revenge, so happy days!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Emily wrote back and promised to send it with my Sweet Revenge, so happy days!


  Yay, that's good!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  LOVE!  

how easy are nail pens to work with and what tools did you use for your Dutch Mani?


----------



## Anneri (Jun 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOVE!     how easy are nail pens to work with and what tools did you use for your Dutch Mani?


  Thank you Pretty! Over here, Maybelline has a promo going for their nailartpens - basically you buy one polish and get a pen for free. I got all pens - they look like felt tip pens or marker (I'd add a pic but my stupid phone won't let me atm) so painting dots and stripes are fairly easy. I haven't tried anything else with them yet.  The Durch nails were done with striping tape - you basically start with your base colour, tape some areas off and colour them in later.  Hth!


----------



## beautycool (Jun 25, 2014)

OMG even though I'm off nail polish  I am not so in love with it now lol just flogged lots of enchanted jindie  Emily de Molly etc x  Tonight  This mani with the mint green and the other one  That's the most prettiest ever mani apart from my wedding day mani last year lol I have seen for ages omg x  I cannot rember the other girl who I loved her manis on Fb and she was a blogger too x I Just cannot think of her name now


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's another picture of Powder Perfect Fog is Rolling In as well as the whole lot. The other pictures were taken by my crappy phone camera with no flash (it doesn't work anymore).













  And my mani, China Glaze All Wrapped Up. I have since updated it with some chevrons, will show you tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2014)

hi all, sorry I haven't been around much, I haven't done any nail stuff due to working on my kitchen and a whole lot of other stuff it seems like...., but now that the painting has started I can get back to making my nails nice! My cuticles are a mess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Everyone's manis and hauls look great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I grabbed Summer...finally!, Read my lips more new colors and Holiday Road from the CbL restock today and I think my NailPolishCanada order should be here tomorrow- yay more cuticle remover!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here's another picture of Powder Perfect Fog is Rolling In as well as the whole lot. The other pictures were taken by my crappy phone camera with no flash (it doesn't work anymore).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the updated pics, looks  a bit more like I expected but still a bit different.  Must buy soon...
  Love the new mani, that's a really flattering shade of blue on you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the updated pics, looks  a bit more like I expected but still a bit different.  Must buy soon...
> Love the new mani, that's a really flattering shade of blue on you.


  You're welcome. FIRI is quite a unique shade, I don't have anything like it.

  Thanks. It's a bit more blurple than blue irl, but yes, it does go pretty well with my skintone.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2014)

And this is how I updated yesterday's mani. I did chevron accents with Color Club Harp on It. Sorry about the chips, I've tried to hide them as much as possible, but it's really chipping now, in fact since I've taken the pictures, a big chunk has peeled off my right thumb. Change of mani tonight me thinks.









  I like how it turned out. I messed up my left ring finger nail a bit, that was the first one I did, I was trying to pull off the vinyl as carefully as possible, but really what you need to do is pull it off as fast as possible. I also don't think I stuck the sides down very well. But never mind, it's not bad for a first go.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And this is how I updated yesterday's mani. I did chevron accents with Color Club Harp on It. Sorry about the chips, I've tried to hide them as much as possible, but it's really chipping now, in fact since I've taken the pictures, a big chunk has peeled off my right thumb. Change of mani tonight me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it turned out. I messed up my left ring finger nail a bit, that was the first one I did, I was trying to pull off the vinyl as carefully as possible, but really what you need to do is pull it off as fast as possible. I also don't think I stuck the sides down very well. But never mind, it's not bad for a first go.


  Nice job, I like the colour combination!  --- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My NPC order: Nfu Oh cuticle remover and EdM Blue Moon which I got for free with rewards points- yay!


----------



## MRV (Jun 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And this is how I updated yesterday's mani. I did chevron accents with Color Club Harp on It. Sorry about the chips, I've tried to hide them as much as possible, but it's really chipping now, in fact since I've taken the pictures, a big chunk has peeled off my right thumb. Change of mani tonight me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did not get EdM Blue Moon because I had a strange déjà vu -feeling about it. Then I realized it looks the same as EdM Falling Stars!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I'm having a green week: CbL Holiday Road ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a fiery green!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2014)

MRV said:


> Good to hear that!
> 
> 
> Nice blurple!
> ...


  Yeah, I was the same, thinking why does it look so familiar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Harlow & Co are restocking CbL incl. the summer collection on Saturday, but I'll be out all evening, so will probably miss it. Going to see Richie Sambora and Aerosmith at a festival!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I was the same, thinking why does it look so familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well. A festival's better than new polish, right?!


  I've a question fpr you ladies: Does Llarowe still has her free shipping for orders over 50$ in the US? I can't find the info on her hp any more. Am I imagining things?!

  Oh, Anitacska: Are Harlow shipping fees now really cheaper than Llarowe's?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks.  And yes, a festival is better than polish any day! 

  Well, I've just done a test and shipping for 4 bottles of Picture Polish is $15.40 from Llarowe and CAD9.37 from Harlow (which is roughly $8.78). So yeah, it is A LOT cheaper, at least to the UK! 

  I don't know if there's still free shipping within the US for orders over $50, it only mentions Canada and overseas in the shipping info. I would assume it's still the case.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Good to see you too!


----------



## lyseD (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone.

  Can you tell me which gives a more accurate representation -- clear or white nail polish wheels?

  Thank you for your help.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And this is how I updated yesterday's mani. I did chevron accents with Color Club Harp on It. Sorry about the chips, I've tried to hide them as much as possible, but it's really chipping now, in fact since I've taken the pictures, a big chunk has peeled off my right thumb. Change of mani tonight me thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love what you did there, those colours look great together.  Really nice mani with the chevrons added, and I can't see the mess-up so it can't be that bad!  I always think no-one but yourself notices most mistakes, because no-one looks that closely at other people's nails (except us addicts of course!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I was the same, thinking why does it look so familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have fun!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Have fun!


  I did, thanks! Apart from getting rained on for about 2 hours, but hey, that's the British summer for you. 

  Here's my current mani, Color Club Abyss with Hits Mystic Dream. I'm not too sure about this, I don't think the glitters go too well with the base colour. On the upside, I've been wearing it for 3 days with hardly any tipwear and no chips. But it's mani change night tonight anyway.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 29, 2014)

DL Mermaid ´ s Dream


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2014)

Good morning! Where is everyone? Hope you all had a good weekend.

  I'm wearing Enchanted Polish Electric Feel today and it's such a pretty polish. I think it's quite underrated as it looks a bit boring in the bottle, but it's actually lovely on. It's a light sage green with golden sheen and it also has a dusky light blue duochrome to it and of course lots of holo. Love it!













  Hopefully you can see the blue duochrome in the last two pictures. 

  I also have some haul pictures, my Harlow & Co order came with my KBShimmer summer polishes plus Lime Crime Geradium lipstick.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

New mani is Darling Diva Early Riser:











  I don't know if I've been especially hard on it with the pebbles on Brighton Beach today, but my right hand has many tiny chips on the first day of wear.  Not so I can't keep it on, but they're there on every fingernail.  I don't think this passes my long wearing test!  Nice though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I did, thanks! Apart from getting rained on for about 2 hours, but hey, that's the British summer for you.
> 
> Here's my current mani, Color Club Abyss with Hits Mystic Dream. I'm not too sure about this, I don't think the glitters go too well with the base colour. On the upside, I've been wearing it for 3 days with hardly any tipwear and no chips. But it's mani change night tonight anyway.


Glad you had fun!  I think your glitter looks fine on that base, pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> DL Mermaid ´ s Dream


That's a good name for it, pretty polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Good morning! Where is everyone? Hope you all had a good weekend.
> 
> I'm wearing Enchanted Polish Electric Feel today and it's such a pretty polish. I think it's quite underrated as it looks a bit boring in the bottle, but it's actually lovely on. It's a light sage green with golden sheen and it also has a dusky light blue duochrome to it and of course lots of holo. Love it!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous mani, love it!  Much paler than it looks in my bottle.  It actually looks particularly beautiful in the picture with your lippy, where it's just sneaking in to the frame!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Darling Diva Early Riser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! I should wear blues more often...



  Aarrrrhhhgggg it's so hot! it's 4 am it's 25 C and it feels like 33 C with the humidity, I can't sleep and I have a window A/C and a big fan. I feel gross, I guess that's what I get for going to the grocery store earlier in the sun, I'll thank the bus for not coming for 20 minutes when there is supposed to be one 7 times an hour!


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a good name for it, pretty polish!


Thank you, yes my fav DL one I think.

  New nail polishes.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.nailderella.com/2014/06/the-michael-kors-nail-collection.html

*SOURCE* : NAILDERELLA


----------



## lyseD (Jul 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a good name for it, pretty polish!
> 
> Thank you, yes my fav DL one I think.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dominique33 they look lovely.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello ladies! I'll post some of my manis in this post and reply to your posts later in another one. Sorry I've been awol - not hanging around specktra as much as I used to.  I wanted a glitterbomb. So I made one. 






  I got my new Cadillacquers! I also got my IBs, but have to snap a pic yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A beigey-golden sand polish by Essence (looks like Porridge, right?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my first thermal, again by Essence, stamped. You don't see the shift that well because of the stamping, but the polish is darker at the tips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Opi My private Jet stamped with Essie Penny Talk


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2014)

Loving everyone's manis  I thought I post mine  I have just literally painted my nails in a Clinique polish I do love Clinique polish goes on lovely no probs thought I have problems tbh as I haven't painted my nails since jan  The love has gone  But it kept annoying me at work when I look at my nails and nothing on them lol  Anyhow I may post a few more pics if that's ok  If I can find any   Used to love my polishes especially the indie makes but I can say if I was to buy any more  That's a big if I would stick to chanel dior Clinique maybe a few mac  And picture polish liquid sky  Gone off enchanted used to do the restock every time and get a few polishes now I don't bother since Aprils one came out think that's the lady I bought of enchanteds .


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2014)

One of me favs


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2014)

My first stamping in 2011  Using Konad Stamp plates and nails inc and black taxi nails inc for the stripey effect   Was really pleased with this back then  I still love my stamping x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2014)

Whimsicals by pam  Flower child I think  Actually would buy these polishes by pam still last lot I ordered was in feb I think  ️These ones x  Pretty little now and cute colours


----------



## beautycool (Jul 1, 2014)

Had my nails painted in the Maldives on honeymoon last year  I chose to have some nail art the lady did with a stick and a few colours  Thought it was quite cute  Loved it though it was opi pink kimono I think not too sure now would rec the name if saw it


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 1, 2014)

Just popping into this thread for the first time, so forgive me if this has been asked before... I was looking into the Butter London nail polish in either Airy Fairy or Chuffed.  I spent about a half hour doing research online about them when I realized I have the greatest fountain of knowledge and information right here on specktra!  So here's the thing: I love love love me some sparkles on my nails, but I find that every sparkly polish I've ever gotten has been a   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  to take off once it gets to the point where I need to remove it and redo it.  Does anyone have experience with these polishes?  I've never tried the brand before, except for their top coat.  I'm intrigued by the "gel-like base" because it has me wondering if it'll be easier to take off.  Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!!  TIA


----------



## Anneri (Jul 1, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Just popping into this thread for the first time, so forgive me if this has been asked before... I was looking into the Butter London nail polish in either Airy Fairy or Chuffed.  I spent about a half hour doing research online about them when I realized I have the greatest fountain of knowledge and information right here on specktra!  So here's the thing: I love love love me some sparkles on my nails, but I find that every sparkly polish I've ever gotten has been a        to take off once it gets to the point where I need to remove it and redo it.  Does anyone have experience with these polishes?  I've never tried the brand before, except for their top coat.  I'm intrigued by the "gel-like base" because it has me wondering if it'll be easier to take off.  Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!!  TIA  :bouquet:


  Hi ChosenOne!  I've a few Butter polishes, and in my experience their glitter is neither better or worse to remove than other glitter bombs. The best thing to make glitter removal easier is either PicturePolish Revolution (a base coat which makes the removal easier), the foil method (put cotton buds drenched with remover on each nail and put aluminuim foil tightly around the cotton and each finger, let it soak for a few minutes and remove) or peel-off basecoat (Essence and Opi both have one). Hth!


----------



## MRV (Jul 2, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> Thank you, yes my fav DL one I think.
> 
> New nail polishes.....
> 
> ...


  I could add that glitter polishes that have a sparse glitter (like a glitter TC) are usually easier to take off. BUT, ChosenOne, the polishes you're taking about - Airy Fairy or Chuffed - are not glitter polishes, they are shimmers!


  I'll post some pics form my phone.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> Strange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you. Will post swatch pictures of Geradium in a minute.

  I agree with Anneri about the glitter removal, I always use Revolution and the foil method now and it' so much easier. 

  Been meaning to get the Butter London summer polishes for ages, but I think I'll skip after all, I have similar colours. I'm really really trying to be good now and only buy nail polish if it's something special or something I don't have anything similar to.


----------



## MRV (Jul 2, 2014)

I had a hard time with this one as we've hardly had any sun shine either: OPI Amazon...Amazoff and WD Sleepless Summer Nights  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CbL Blonde Ambition and a stamp from my new plate. It finally worked with the hair spray trick!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2014)

Lime Crime Geradium swatches




  With flash




  In direct sunlight




  In shade

  Also a picture of me wearing it. It's very bright, but wearable, and very comfortable on the lips.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Blonde Ambition is gorgeous, glad I've got it! Love the stamping too. What black polish do you use for stamping? I'm nearly out of my tiny bottle of black Konad polish and was wondering what other good black polishes are there for stamping? I have Barry M Black and Nails Inc Black Taxi, and a black W7 too.


----------



## MRV (Jul 2, 2014)

TY, Anitacska! It looks very cute and wearable. I like the formula, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> TY, Anitacska! It looks very cute and wearable. I like the formula, too.


  Thanks! 

  OMG, just seen all the new Lilypad Lacquers on the Llarowe site. I need to lie down!


----------



## MRV (Jul 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Blonde Ambition is gorgeous, glad I've got it! Love the stamping too. What black polish do you use for stamping? I'm nearly out of my tiny bottle of black Konad polish and was wondering what other good black polishes are there for stamping? I have Barry M Black and Nails Inc Black Taxi, and a black W7 too.


  Thank you! It WAS the black Konad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! The only black polish I have is the KBS one (unopened). I first thought I'd use it but as I had the Konad next to me I grabbed that one even though it smudged earlier.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2014)

Well I tried ordering some of the new Lilypads from the first Llarowe restock but the colours I liked the most went really quickly and were all sold out within 20 minutes. 7 pm is the worst time for me as I'm doing bathtime, etc., so couldn't really sit in front of the computer and click refresh. Oh well. Hopefully Sally Magpies will stock these too, obviously not the Llarowe exclusives, but never mind. I'm definitely not waiting up until 2 am for the second restock!

  Here's today's mani, Zoya Tinsley. It's really summery and pretty.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 2, 2014)

MRV said:


>


Stunning MRV !


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well I tried ordering some of the new Lilypads from the first Llarowe restock but the colours I liked the most went really quickly and were all sold out within 20 minutes. 7 pm is the worst time for me as I'm doing bathtime, etc., so couldn't really sit in front of the computer and click refresh. Oh well. Hopefully Sally Magpies will stock these too, obviously not the Llarowe exclusives, but never mind. I'm definitely not waiting up until 2 am for the second restock!
> 
> Here's today's mani, Zoya Tinsley. It's really summery and pretty.


  I love pinks with gold shimmers!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2014)

I caved in and ordered a few of the Lilypads from Llarowe after all. But I'm really annoyed because there were 2 polishes I really wanted and they kept showing as reserved all day, I kept refreshing and readding to the basket, and eventually asked Llarowe on Facebook if those were still in stock as it seemed a bit unbelievable that they were always reserved, and they're actually out of stock! Bloody website. Wasted most of my day with it.

  On a better note, my Color4Nails order arrived with their 2 exclusive Femme Fatales plus another one of the new FFs, They are really pretty (prettier than my pictures show).


----------



## Anneri (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you all seen the announcement that Llarowe will do some July 4th sales?  I'll have a look at her Website every now and then tomorrow if I remember it.


----------



## MRV (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I caved in and ordered a few of the Lilypads from Llarowe after all. But I'm really annoyed because there were 2 polishes I really wanted and they kept showing as reserved all day, I kept refreshing and readding to the basket, and eventually asked Llarowe on Facebook if those were still in stock as it seemed a bit unbelievable that they were always reserved, and they're actually out of stock! Bloody website. Wasted most of my day with it.
> 
> On a better note, my Color4Nails order arrived with their 2 exclusive Femme Fatales plus another one of the new FFs, They are really pretty (prettier than my pictures show).
> 
> ...


  It's on now! I ordered a few (and managed to throw half out of the cart before that) but I really hope I'm done now. It is true that the shipping has gone up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Nice work on your glitter bomb!  I love the last mani there, so pretty.  I really should try stamping - I bought a cheap stamper with a plate to test if I was any good, spent about 5 minutes with it, failed completely to get any polish onto the stamper and dumped the lot at the back of the implements drawer!  I should try a different polish with it to see if that was the problem (I used a Nails Inc matt).
  Why is it that I always look at other people's Cadillacquers and swatches and really like them, but am always completely uninspired when I pull up a list of them with a view to buying?  I'm not really bothered, I think I have enough brands to be going on with, but I see pics like yours and just go oooooh, want!  Look forward to seeing them on you, when I can do the same again!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Gone off enchanted used to do the restock every time and get a few polishes now I don't bother since Aprils one came out think that's the lady I bought of enchanteds .


  Nice manis there, hope you get your mojo back!  You know it's a sin to own lovely polishes and not use them, don't you?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

MRV said:


> Strange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi MRV, I live in Brighton (Hove, actually as we locals like to say!) - it's a fun town, shame you didn't make it!  A nice bright mani fits in well with our colourful residents!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Good lord, Blonde Ambition is absolutely awesome in that pic!  I skipped it, now I'm thinking it might make its way to me at the next restock!  Well done for solving your stamping issues.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well I tried ordering some of the new Lilypads from the first Llarowe restock but the colours I liked the most went really quickly and were all sold out within 20 minutes. 7 pm is the worst time for me as I'm doing bathtime, etc., so couldn't really sit in front of the computer and click refresh. Oh well. Hopefully Sally Magpies will stock these too, obviously not the Llarowe exclusives, but never mind. I'm definitely not waiting up until 2 am for the second restock!
> 
> Here's today's mani, Zoya Tinsley. It's really summery and pretty.


  I like this, I'm not really a pink gal, but this has much more to it.  Perfect for holidays in the sun!  Zoya's another brand I haven't really got into, I bought one, but haven't used it.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice manis there, hope you get your mojo back!  You know it's a sin to own lovely polishes and not use them, don't you?


  Lol that made me smile thanks Hun  I just haven't the time and I'm more mad on my make up now really  I will buy odd occasional bottles though  And do nails occasionally  I did my nails the other night at 11 pm  All chipped now though need to do again maybe I will later or over weekend  Thanks Hun  I would be mad on polish though instead if buying one or two I would buy the whole set or if they were like picture polishes I would buy like four then three from colours by llarowe then 2 from nails inc  I didn't stop at like say two  So it was getting stupid tbh too x lol x  What ever polishes was out I would have to have if liked the colours  Anything from four bottles to 6 bottles in one order and we all know how many polishes are bought out every month or so lol xx


----------



## beautycool (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been looking at the mac ones  The top coats etc are the new ones aren't they  So may see if anyone had swatches on the net of them


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I caved in and ordered a few of the Lilypads from Llarowe after all. But I'm really annoyed because there were 2 polishes I really wanted and they kept showing as reserved all day, I kept refreshing and readding to the basket, and eventually asked Llarowe on Facebook if those were still in stock as it seemed a bit unbelievable that they were always reserved, and they're actually out of stock! Bloody website. Wasted most of my day with it.
> 
> On a better note, my Color4Nails order arrived with their 2 exclusive Femme Fatales plus another one of the new FFs, They are really pretty (prettier than my pictures show).


  I sooo want more Lilypads, but I've got too many expenses this month 
  Glad you got some of your wishlist, I'm still hoping she'll open on Etsy again, it feels like forever since she said she was bringing out a Galaxy collection, and they haven't shown up elsewhere at restocks.  After wearing my Teal Pearl, I want the whole collection, and looking at Llarowe's restock yesterday there were a bunch more (plus I love the Nail Polish Canada exclusive shade).  Gaaaah, too many polishes, not enough lottery wins!!!
  Can you guess which of the Femme Fatales you bought is sitting in my C4N basket?  It looks even better in your pic than it does in theirs, I hope to see a swatch from you soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'll have a look at her Website every now and then tomorrow if I remember it.


  I thought I might cave in when I read about it, but I'm not tempted.  A couple of nice ones are there, but only one from my actual Llarowe wishlist, and shipping is way too high unless you're buying a lot.  Plus, I'm just going to say it out loud, most of the discounts are not exactly enormous!  Saving $2 isn't going to pull me off my wagon!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I thought I might cave in when I read about it, but I'm not tempted.  A couple of nice ones are there, but only one from my actual Llarowe wishlist, and shipping is way too high unless you're buying a lot.  Plus, I'm just going to say it out loud, most of the discounts are not exactly enormous!  Saving $2 isn't going to pull me off my wagon!


  Right?!?!! I was absolutely disappointed. 2$, sheesh!  But I'm actually happy about it, like you put it so succinctly - too many expensive, too little lottery wins!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Anything from four bottles to 6 bottles in one order and we all know how many polishes are bought out every month or so lol xx


  I honestly know where you're coming from!  I went mad at Xmas and I pretty much cleared my wishlist, thinking that I would be able to reign in the spending in future and stick to new items from favourite brands.  It hasn't worked, and my wishlist was back to full strength within a couple of months.  I've sussed out it's because the makers bring out so many new collections per year, it's not like the high street where each brand probably has one winter and one summer collection.  Plus I always hate wasting money on postage, so I try to throw as many polishes in as possible to make it more cost-effective (I swear I've added 12 polishes to a tiny order I wanted so I could get free shipping lol!), especially since so many of them are coming from foreign sellers.  It soon adds up, I reckon I've just about got enough now to paint the whole house inside and out (not sure how the landlord would feel about that, but what a sparkly holo-y glittery house it would be!).


----------



## beautycool (Jul 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I honestly know where you're coming from!  I went mad at Xmas and I pretty much cleared my wishlist, thinking that I would be able to reign in the spending in future and stick to new items from favourite brands.  It hasn't worked, and my wishlist was back to full strength within a couple of months.  I've sussed out it's because the makers bring out so many new collections per year, it's not like the high street where each brand probably has one winter and one summer collection.  Plus I always hate wasting money on postage, so I try to throw as many polishes in as possible to make it more cost-effective (I swear I've added 12 polishes to a tiny order I wanted so I could get free shipping lol!), especially since so many of them are coming from foreign sellers.  It soon adds up, I reckon I've just about got enough now to paint the whole house inside and out (not sure how the landlord would feel about that, but what a sparkly holo-y glittery house it would be!).


   Hi Hun I know where you coming from painting whole house with nail polish I prob had 600 at one point  I know others have more lol I started collecting and growing my nails after my stepdad died in 2011 We burried my stepdad Friday I had my baby induced on the Sunday it was madness  Anyhow I used to bite my nails all time I turned to nail polish I was grieving still am  It made me cope  Parcels every other day  For two years constant it was getting beyond the joke  Nearly all from the USA or oz lol Some uk But this was before the uk sellers started there businesses in the uk  As I think Sally's started in 2012  And rainbow 2012 but not sure I could be wrong  X but anyhow I have been selling lots as it's my sons 18 th soon and gosh we are moving too x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 4, 2014)

Tbh I have wised myself up buy not spending lots on polishes  Some polishes do go abit funny but just need a shake  I was well up on my enchanteds I had to have them  I got the hubby to even get them for me we both used to sit there trying to score polishes from enchanted we got them all the ones I wanted all time x And when the James Bond Coll came out in the USA omg I was over there in FL AND bought the whole collection lol lol x  Not good  I bought back over 50 polishes with me  Disputed in all different suitcases lol like 9 suitcases madness


----------



## beautycool (Jul 4, 2014)

This is how mad it got lol two weeks away in the states and this is what I had delievered to my villa or I bought in Sally's etc Walmart etc  Madness  I take that back think it's more than 50 lol   I even had boxes in the mail box outside the villa  the night we got there lol lol  Hubby was like what's going on there is a parcel in there for you I was like really  Lol I had ordered from uk to the USA to go straight to villa for me   Ps I love pams polishes whimsicals I always would still buy hers love love them x girls x


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2014)

I had a look at the Llarowe sale items, but nothing tempted me. I either have them already, or not interested. Just as well, after my large Lilypad order yesterday...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

In case anyone's interested, Darling Diva have a 20% off promotion today (code is HOLIDAY20)
  and Above The Curve have reduced most full size polishes to $6, minis to $3


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I sooo want more Lilypads, but I've got too many expenses this month
> Glad you got some of your wishlist, I'm still hoping she'll open on Etsy again, it feels like forever since she said she was bringing out a Galaxy collection, and they haven't shown up elsewhere at restocks.  After wearing my Teal Pearl, I want the whole collection, and looking at Llarowe's restock yesterday there were a bunch more (plus I love the Nail Polish Canada exclusive shade).  Gaaaah, too many polishes, not enough lottery wins!!!
> Can you guess which of the Femme Fatales you bought is sitting in my C4N basket?  It looks even better in your pic than it does in theirs, I hope to see a swatch from you soon!


  Well of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to say I was very happy with Color4Nails, this was my first order andd it arrived quickly and shipping was't too bad. Llarowe is really taking the piss now with herr shipping costs!

  Apparently there's a new shop, lilypadlacquer.com, but it only has one nail polish on it?

  Oh and does anyone know what's happened to Norway Nails? It says closed until further notice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> You are funny!
> 
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't really look pink irl, more orange thanks to the golden sheen.
> ...


I've used Color4Nails before, I really rate them - and it's very reasonable if you get a load.  My order arrived in a week flat, no import duties either.  Norway Nails - Wenche is sick, hubby's dealing with orders but they're not taking more till she's better.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> You are funny!
> 
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't really look pink irl, more orange thanks to the golden sheen.
> ...


I went to look at the Lilypad website, I don't think it works very well, it kept locking my pc up!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've used Color4Nails before, I really rate them - and it's very reasonable if you get a load.  My order arrived in a week flat, no import duties either.  Norway Nails - Wenche is sick, hubby's dealing with orders but they're not taking more till she's better.


  Thanks. Hope it's nothing serious. Although NN is quite expensive, she does stock some great brands and has some nice exclusives as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2014)

And on that note, Color4Nails is having a sale too, 20% off sale items. Code: 2020C4N


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

I forgot to post my new polishes last week:




Enchanted Polish Hot Chocolate, Polish Me Silly Alter Ego, Jindie Nails Multi Trick Pony

  And I had to do a midweek mani after Early Riser chipped:



  Not my most successful!  I started with Alan Roy Spice Drop, which is a nice teal green cream, then I thought it really would benefit from adding some blue glitter, so I added Beauty UK Glam Polish Blue Glitter 73.  First coat too sparse, looked awful,.  Added a second, too much!  Now it looks very patchy indeed, though this pic seems to have got its good side - must keep my hands at an angle in sunlight till I dump it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> And on that note, Color4Nails is having a sale too, 20% off sale items. Code: 2020C4N


That one's got me confused -their site has two sections - sale and clearance - but the prices aren't reduced on most of the items in them, and the code doesn't work with them!  I guess there might be a few items that count, but I don't know how you're meant to find them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2014)

This looks really cute!
  http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-the-skys-my-limit-swatches-review/
  Not usually an OPI fan but I like this one.


----------



## MRV (Jul 5, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> This looks really cute!
> http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-the-skys-my-limit-swatches-review/
> Not usually an OPI fan but I like this one.


  Hey, I just got this one. I don't often get blues but this was the best of them. And for some odd reason I also got the red one, and the Coca Cola red. I don't do reds either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2014)

ILNP has a sale starting at 12 pm Pacific Time on 47 of their polishes that are all retiring!


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> ILNP has a sale starting at 12 pm Pacific Time on 47 of their polishes that are all retiring!


  Thanks!!


----------



## MRV (Jul 6, 2014)

A few pics of Lilypad Diving the Maldives


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  That's really pretty. I can't help but wonder though if I've seen it before, must be another multichrome that's similar to this, maybe ILNP or Girly Bits or Hits?


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> I could add that glitter polishes that have a sparse glitter (like a glitter TC) are usually easier to take off. BUT, ChosenOne, the polishes you're taking about - Airy Fairy or Chuffed - are not glitter polishes, they are shimmers!
> 
> I'll post some pics form my phone.


  Shimmers, not glitters?  I've never seen them in person.  I would imagine that's kind of like the difference between a MAC lustreglass versus a dazzleglass?  Being that they are shimmers and not glitters, does that mean they are easier to take off, like regular nail polish?  Because that would be awesome.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 7, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  OMG why haven't I worn this yet???  I can't believe how many colours you've managed to capture there, it's absolutely awesome - big thumbs up on your photography skills too!  I was trying to photograph this week's mani yesterday, and yet again I failed to catch the colours I see - my eyes and my camera just pick up the shades completely differently!  I should have brought Mr Camera to work today, the sun is out and I might have had a bit more luck!  I'll post the pics when I manage to capture the polish properly.  Or when I give up!!!


----------



## MRV (Jul 7, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> OMG why haven't I worn this yet???  I can't believe how many colours you've managed to capture there, it's absolutely awesome - big thumbs up on your photography skills too!  I was trying to photograph this week's mani yesterday, and yet again I failed to catch the colours I see - my eyes and my camera just pick up the shades completely differently!  I should have brought Mr Camera to work today, the sun is out and I might have had a bit more luck!  I'll post the pics when I manage to capture the polish properly.  Or when I give up!!!


  Thanks! I don't know how I managed to capture all those shades (usually it's so difficult), maybe it was just the different lights that worked this time. The polish was nicer than I though it would be!


----------



## MRV (Jul 7, 2014)

KBS You're So Shellfish and Sweet Wave


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Pretty mani and pretty flowers!


----------



## MRV (Jul 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Pretty mani and pretty flowers!


  Thanks! It's a really cute neon coral. I took this photo about 10.30 pm so the lightness of the colour does not show. 

  Poor summer flowers! They are feeling the heat now. Yesterday we hit +30 C (our normal dry heat, not so unsuportable), and this morning before 10 am the temperature went over +25 C already. And I have the summer flu  . I think I'll fix my face and go buy some strawberries from the market place.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> This looks really cute!
> http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-the-skys-my-limit-swatches-review/
> Not usually an OPI fan but I like this one.
> I just ordered this one!
> ...


  wow so bright!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been really snowed under, but here are a couple of mani pictures finally. First is China Glaze Electric Lilac over Nails Inc Dover Street. It chipped like crazy and the Nails Inc polish really stained my nails, they are bright pink now! 





  My current mani is KBShimmer Run! It's The Coppers! I just wanted something simple and easy to take off. It's really pretty though.





  Also, my CbL Mystery & Mayhem has arrived. 





  No other nail polish hauls to report, although I'm expecting my Serum No. 5 Flashing Lights pre-order from Rainbow Connection which should be here tomorrow. Has anyone heard from EP yet about shipping the pre-orders? I'm guessing it must be pretty soon now. And we'll see how long Llarowe will take sending out my Lilypads.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! There surely is something similar but I can't remember now which one it would be. I don't have GBs or Hits though, nor any of the ILNPs rings the bell. *Maybe it's something else.*
> 
> 
> I have not the polishes in question but usually the shimmers are much easier to get off than glitters. There may be some differences but generally they are on the easier side to get off.
> ...


  I'm pretty sure it's either one of the Sally Hansen multichromes or one of the Ozotic 500 series polishes that look like this. Can't think of names and numbers right now, maybe 504 or 505? And I think it's SH Turquoise Opal? May be totally wrong though, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh, nearly forgot, I've heard that OPI are doing a Corvette collection coming out in September. Apparently lots of reds.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, nearly forgot, I've heard that OPI are doing a Corvette collection coming out in September. Apparently lots of reds.


  I want to say thanks again for the heads up on the ILNP sale. I got 10 polishes! I've never tried ILNP before, so I'm super excited!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I want to say thanks again for the heads up on the ILNP sale. I got 10 polishes! I've never tried ILNP before, so I'm super excited!!


  Oh cool! What did you get? I'm going back and worth wondering if I should order a few, it's a very good deal.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

Saw this on the EP FB fan group page, a list of dupes for a lot of EP polishes: http://nailartbynailsink.wordpress.com/2014/06/30/dime-pice-denchanted-polish-liste-de-dupe-et-vernis-enchanted-polish-a-gagner/ The list is at the bottom of the post.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 8, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Omg this color is beautiful!!!  I wish I was skilled enough to add the pretty details like you did


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> Omg this color is beautiful!!!  I wish I was skilled enough to add the pretty details like you did


  Not belittling MRV's efforts, but that's just a glitter topper polish.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Not belittling MRV's efforts, but that's just a glitter topper polish.


  ...oh.  Well those I have, and am actually able to do (even if they're a pain to scrape off after the fact).  Stupid small phone screen...lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2014)

Finally managed to get (lots of) pics of my new mani!
  This week I've gone for Elevation Polish, Pic de Subenuix:























  It looks most like the last one most of the time.  My only Elevation, though I doubt that will last much longer as this is stunning!  It's a shimmer polish with a purple base and green shimmer, it's amazing how something so simple can be so complex.  A dream to wear too.  I tried to get some others at last night's restock but since it happened at 3am my time, I managed to sleep through it and the ones I wanted were gone when I woke up at 4!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice haul, Underlight it so pretty!
> 
> It was nice for a couple of days and then it got all hot and gross again- it should be nicer on Wednesday for cabinet door painting part 3! hopefully... lol
> 
> ...


We all love that OPI!  Hope it lives up to its new-found reputation!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've been really snowed under, but here are a couple of mani pictures finally. First is China Glaze Electric Lilac over Nails Inc Dover Street. It chipped like crazy and the Nails Inc polish really stained my nails, they are bright pink now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty manis, especially the purple, what a shame it was a bit of a nightmare in the wearing coz it's lovely.  And I always love a good holo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2014)

Also, new polishes for this week:




Femme Fatale, Midnight Haze, Too Fancy Lacquer  A Currant Affair, Enchanted Polish Mercy





ILNP Kings & Queens, Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, ILNP Purple Plasma


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Finally managed to get (lots of) pics of my new mani!
> This week I've gone for Elevation Polish, Pic de Subenuix:
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty. I have this too, but haven't worn it yet. In fact I haven't worn any of my 5 Elevations. Naughty me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Looks like it was a purple week for you. Mind you, EP Mercy is blue isn't it? Looks purple in the picture though.
> 
> I ended up placing an order with ILNP for 6 polishes. Still, the discount paid for the shipping, so not bad at all.
> 
> Very pretty. I have this too, but haven't worn it yet. In fact I haven't worn any of my 5 Elevations. Naughty me.


Lol, it was fairly purple on the deliveries front!  Mercy is purple too, doesn't even lean to blue, more to pink.
  I did order a couple of ILNPs, but shipping was so high I've sent them to my US PO box, so I won't be seeing them for a good long time!  I already had most of the ones I wanted from the discontinued list, I went mad when the November collection came out and bought almost all of them!
  You should wear PdS, it's stunning - I was completely underwhelmed when it arrived, doesn't look special in the bottle, but it's sooo pretty on the nails.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> We all love that OPI!  Hope it lives up to its new-found reputation!


  I kinda think I've a drugstore dupe for this, am going to post this in a few days!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That EP is incredibly lovely. I'm not that often on Specktra as I used to be, and when I am, I just check some of the threads I like and skim over news. I'm reading a lot right now and I'm also helping a friend with a project that's quite time consuming. But I still paint my nails a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Jul 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice haul, Underlight it so pretty!  It was nice for a couple of days and then it got all hot and gross again- it should be nicer on Wednesday for cabinet door painting part 3! hopefully... lol  I ordered from C4N back in December(Femme Fatale holiday shades), I actually got my parcel in time to do an xmas mani and I was cutting it very close. Of course I had no electricity so that mani didn't get done after all LOL  I just ordered this one!   :eyelove:   wow so bright! :supacool:


  Thanks, Fuzzy! I hope you can get back on painting soon. We have no change yet.  





Anitacska said:


> I've been really snowed under, but here are a couple of mani pictures finally. First is China Glaze Electric Lilac over Nails Inc Dover Street. It chipped like crazy and the Nails Inc polish really stained my nails, they are bright pink now!
> 
> My current mani is KBShimmer Run! It's The Coppers! I just wanted something simple and easy to take off. It's really pretty though.
> 
> ...


  Both manis look really nice! Love the glitter on the first one. It was probably the Inc that chipped. They have lovely colours but I think they chip even on me. Can't wait to wear Coppers!  I have not heard anything from EP yet.   





Anitacska said:


> I'm pretty sure it's either one of the Sally Hansen multichromes or one of the Ozotic 500 series polishes that look like this. Can't think of names and numbers right now, maybe 504 or 505? And I think it's SH Turquoise Opal? May be totally wrong though, lol.


  I'm afraid I don't know these polishes.  





ChosenOne said:


> Omg this color is beautiful!!!  I wish I was skilled enough to add the pretty details like you did   :eyelove:





Anitacska said:


> Not belittling MRV's efforts, but that's just a glitter topper polish. :haha:


  Thank you, ChosenOne! Yes, it's just a glitter TC!  





PearlyQueen said:


> Finally managed to get (lots of) pics of my new mani! This week I've gone for Elevation Polish, Pic de Subenuix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely! I have this one, too. And looks like I have worn it. I got three more polishes from them on Monday (I think I'll wear something from them next). I have not ordered anything from the latest collection yet. Did you try to get some of very limited ones? I think it's rather hopeless given the time.  





PearlyQueen said:


> Also, new polishes for this week:
> 
> Femme Fatale, Midnight Haze, Too Fancy Lacquer  A Currant Affair, Enchanted Polish Mercy
> 
> ILNP Kings & Queens, Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, ILNP Purple Plasma


  Nice haul! I have most of them, too.


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm on my first week off in nearly a year, so I thought I'd do a little mani! Polishes are models own grape juice and purple haze.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2014)

Today's mani China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard with China Glaze Sour Apple on the accent finger and thumb. It's way more neon than my camera could capture it and it's also less yellow.


----------



## MRV (Jul 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That EP is incredibly lovely. I'm not that often on Specktra as I used to be, and when I am, I just check some of the threads I like and skim over news. I'm reading a lot right now and I'm also helping a friend with a project that's quite time consuming. But I still paint my nails a lot!   How often do you all change your polish? I used to do my nails every three or four days, but since I've started to go to Aqua Fitness classes at least two or three times a week, my manis suffer a lot due to the chlorine in the water and I've started to change them every two days.  Hi Fuzzy! I hope it's cooler at your place now! And what do you do on Specktra at 4AM? Do you suffer from insomnia? I've started to sleep really bad during the last weeks - it's been hot, and the stupid worldcup makes everyone stay up and watch the games outside. Hate it. Loads of drunken people on 1am in front of my window - argh!  You know, I seldom wear greens. Clothes, MU, nails - nearly never. But you often wear those muddy greens that go into that 'pretty fugly' territory and look so good in them! That's too bad that you can't read. I hope that's getting better! But knitting is good too! I also like gardening a lot. And things like baking calms me down too - anything that makes me use my hands more and my head less!  OMG Blonde Ambition is incredible! Gorgeous! Strangely, the hairspray also makes my tc look weird. Did anyone experience that?  The pic really shows a nice polish, nothing looks patchy! Did you try the Jindie already? I can remember that kimibos was so annoyed with One trick Pony because the formula wasn't really good.  Maybe it's similar to one of the Girly Bits multichromes? Did you use your mobile to take the pics? If so, amazing! I'm always having the hardest time to convince my mobile camera to pick of the true colours of my   Get well soon MRV!!! Some strawberries (Vitamin C!) might do the trick! Also, icecream.    Oh, please report when you get the Serum No. 5! I'm so curious about that one. Lovely manis as always. The purple one is right up my alley!  I got Blue Steel, Admire Me and Bottle Service.


  Nice of you to pop in, Anneri!  I change three times a week. I thought that on holiday I'd do it every other day but I have this rythm with other things so it's easier to stick with it.  Bet you did not sleep last night at all! Personally I have zero interest in football but I hear the news of course. The flu and the heat are giving me a hard time during the night though.  Yes, I love greens! And yesterday I actually started to read again a book that I bought when Mac Heavenly Creatutes came out (it's called Remarcable Creatutes) and it has travelled with me all over but I never got to read it. I took my laptop to be repared and though I could now sit on the balcony and read.  You are absolutely correct. Manual hobbies are even good for your health. I'm also a crazy but lazy indoor and balcony gardener.  Thanks! I did not notice anything weird when using hairspray and TC together.  I think it was a different pony? (Not Jindie)  I don't have any GBs either. Yes, just my 3G. It takes better pics than my newer Nokia.  Thanks, unfortunately I'm not feeling better yet. Time to take more drastic measures and more strawberries of course. Ice Cream is a really good idea, too!  What is this Serum 5 you're talking about?  I have not ordered anything from ILNP. I just ordered from them last week (a few from the Summer Collection finally) as they gave me 25% off.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> I have not ordered anything from ILNP. I just ordered from them last week (a few from the Summer Collection finally) as they gave me 25% off.


  Yes, it was a different pony, it was the Crows Toes pony! 

  Serum No 5 Flashing Lights: http://instagram.com/p/oNC3KsJUAp/ 

  Here's the picture in case you don't have Instagram:





  Right, I'd best go and get something done before I have to pick up from school. On that note, my daughter's been going to a different school since Monday last week and she seems happy there, so fingers crossed it will stay like this.


----------



## MRV (Jul 9, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I'm on my first week off in nearly a year, so I thought I'd do a little mani! Polishes are models own grape juice and purple haze.


  Nice work and congrats on your time off!  





Anitacska said:


> Today's mani China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard with China Glaze Sour Apple on the accent finger and thumb. It's way more neon than my camera could capture it and it's also less yellow.


  That's a great combo! I think I will make more combos with neons, too. They really pop!  Here's my quick mani. Looks like a neutral... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But this happens in the sun: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's Dance Legend Sun Shine #195.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> That EP is incredibly lovely. I'm not that often on Specktra as I used to be, and when I am, I just check some of the threads I like and skim over news. I'm reading a lot right now and I'm also helping a friend with a project that's quite time consuming. But I still paint my nails a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I change my polish as seldom as I can get away with!  I like to get some wear out of a mani, both to make the expensive polishes work for their money and because I actually can't be bothered with the process - love the results (usually!) but I'm sooo lazy about wanting to spend my limited free time on painting!  I would say that 90% of the time I do a weekly mani, because on Sunday mornings I love a long hot soak in a bubble bath, and that usually kills whatever's on my nails, so it's nice to break out a new colour for the new week.  Very occasionally a colour will survive bathtime and I think the record has been about 2 1/2 weeks (pale colours have a greater chance I find, but I don't wear them very often).  However, there are always times when I need to do a midweek mani due to damage I can't live with - that's usually when I dig out an old polish to wear, I like to give new ones the chance of a full week, plus it helps me to be able to evaluate them for longevity. 
  Re stamping plates, it's interesting to hear expensive plates work better - how annoying!  I really didn't give it a fair go yet, more laziness probably!  
  I haven't worn the Jindie yet, it's really cute in the bottle, but I don't think I'll get to it for a while yet, I have a big list of untrieds to work through and it didn't jump in at the top of that list!
  Which IBs did you get?  I really want Reign, very tempted by Acid Ocean and I also quite fancy the purple one (can't remember the name).  Again, so many things I want, not enough cash - and a holiday on the horizon, so I'm trying not to go too mad!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice haul! I have most of them, too.


  Re Elevation, yes I really fancied a couple of the prototypes but they were gone.  The other one I want is still there, but it's been in stock for the last month or two, so I don't feel any urgency just yet.  It looks like Elevation is one of those hard to snag brands as far as the limited editions are concerned, I had no idea they would be so popular.  I do hate the US indie restocks that happen late in the evening their time, it looks like Elevation and Takko require a day off work and a lot of strong coffee to be there on time to get anything!  Never mind, I'm not short of polish, oddly enough!  I've just been so impressed with PdS on my nails I thought I'd give it a go, didn't stay up or anything, just thought I'd have a look if I woke up during the night.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I'm on my first week off in nearly a year, so I thought I'd do a little mani! Polishes are models own grape juice and purple haze.


  That's cute!  I must admit that I was put off MO as the one I used had chronic bubbles and was way too sheer as well.  I have a fair few of them, but I've avoided buying more since that experience.  However, it looks lovely on you - and who knows, it might even have been my topcoat that was the issue!  They do bring out some lovely collections.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard with China Glaze Sour Apple on the accent finger and thumb. It's way more neon than my camera could capture it and it's also less yellow.


  Wow, what a juicy, vibrant mani, love it on you.  Bears no resemblance to anything I own!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It could well have been the Nails Inc, they chip on me very quickly, but then so do China Glaze polishes, so I don't know. I'd test it out with a different base colour if I didn't have another 1000+ polishes I needed to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is such an interesting looking polish, but if it only works in flash lighting, I don't think I'd see any benefit from it!  Unless I install a strobelight in my living room (that wouldn't be at all annoying!!!).  Hope it works out for you though, it's such a cool idea.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> It's Dance Legend Sun Shine #195.


  Wow!  That is amazing shifting right there!  I've seen these polishes around for ages, both DL and other brands, but I didn't really think they'd be so dramatic.  Awesome, isn't technology amazing??  I love its purple guise.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is such an interesting looking polish, but if it only works in flash lighting, I don't think I'd see any benefit from it!  Unless I install a strobelight in my living room (that wouldn't be at all annoying!!!).  Hope it works out for you though, it's such a cool idea.


  Yeah, not sure how it's going to work, but I was too intrigued. Maybe it'll be a good party polish! Not that I party much nowadays....


----------



## ChosenOne (Jul 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard with China Glaze Sour Apple on the accent finger and thumb. It's way more neon than my camera could capture it and it's also less yellow.


  Omg that color is _amazeballs!!!!   _





  I've never tried China Glaze before, but if I get any money or gift cards for my birthday next week, I am totally getting this polish!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2014)

I've received my Serum no. 5 Flashing Lights and quickly tried it on. It's a nice silver glitter polish. That's all. It does reflect the flash, but unless you're walking around taking pictures of your nails all day, it's a bit pointless. The only thing I could think of is when it's dark in the winter, it would be useful for safety so that car headlights reflect from it, like those reflective jackets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise it's just a novelty thing. Anyway, here it is an action.





  And without flash





  And here's another picture with flash plus the WingDust polish I also received today (My Fair Lady).


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've received my Serum no. 5 Flashing Lights and quickly tried it on. It's a nice silver glitter polish. That's all. It does reflect the flash, but unless you're walking around taking pictures of your nails all day, it's a bit pointless. The only thing I could think of is when it's dark in the winter, it would be useful for safety so that car headlights reflect from it, like those reflective jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love that lime green. Sorry if i missed it somewhere, but what is it? Nice nails btw.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2014)

shedontusejelly said:


> Love that lime green. Sorry if i missed it somewhere, but what is it? Nice nails btw.


  Thanks. It's China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi, just thought I'd let you know Norway Nails is open again
  x


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It could well have been the Nails Inc, they chip on me very quickly, but then so do China Glaze polishes, so I don't know. I'd test it out with a different base colour if I didn't have another 1000+ polishes I needed to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  wow that's such a big change!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2014)

And a little haul pic, my CbLs and the Mustang OPI


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 12, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> And a little haul pic, my CbLs and the Mustang OPI


OPI mustang is pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> And a little haul pic, my CbLs and the Mustang OPI


  Nice haul!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2014)

My current mani (although I'm just about to change it) Hits Mari Moon Sweet Dreams which is a dupe for EP Octopus's Garden. There was no sun that day, so I took a few pictures indoors under a bright light.

























  I also did my pedi (which I only do every 4 weeks or so) with Color Club Cold Metal. It's such a great foil finish and beautiful colour!





  And finally, my small Friday haul. Finally we have Essence in the UK and I've managed to pick up the polish I left behind when we were in Hungary and really regretted it. I thought I'd had something similar, but I don't. Luckily Essence is now available in Wilkinson stores, so yay! I also got some nail stickers and some Topshop glitter polish.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, it was fairly purple on the deliveries front!  Mercy is purple too, doesn't even lean to blue, more to pink. I did order a couple of ILNPs, but shipping was so high I've sent them to my US PO box, so I won't be seeing them for a good long time!  I already had most of the ones I wanted from the discontinued list, I went mad when the November collection came out and bought almost all of them! You should wear PdS, it's stunning - I was completely underwhelmed when it arrived, doesn't look special in the bottle, but it's sooo pretty on the nails.


  Oh really? Why was shipping so high for you? I thought it was very reasonably priced. Like for Anitacska the discount took care of the shipping fees for me.  





Anitacska said:


> Today's mani China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard with China Glaze Sour Apple on the accent finger and thumb. It's way more neon than my camera could capture it and it's also less yellow.


  Omg that's a showstopper!  





MRV said:


> Nice of you to pop in, Anneri!  I change three times a week. I  that on holiday I'd do it every other day but I have this rythm with other things so it's easier to stick with it.  Bet you did not sleep last night at all! Personally I have zero interest in football but I hear the news of course. The flu and the heat are giving me a hard time during the night though.  Yes, I love greens! And yesterday I actually started to read again a book that I bought when Mac Heavenly Creatutes came out (it's called Remarcable Creatutes) and it has travelled with me all over but I never got to read it. I took my laptop to be repared and though I could now sit on the balcony and read.  You are absolutely correct. Manual hobbies are even good for your health. I'm also a crazy but lazy indoor and balcony gardener.  Thanks! I did not notice anything weird when using hairspray and TC together.  I think it was a different pony? (Not Jindie)  I don't have any GBs either. Yes, just my 3G. It takes better pics than my newer Nokia.  Thanks, unfortunately I'm not feeling better yet. Time to take more drastic measures and more strawberries of course. Ice Cream is a really good idea, too!  What is this Serum 5 you're talking about?  I have not ordered anything from ILNP. I just ordered from them last week (a few from the Summer Collection finally) as they gave me 25% off.


  Are you feeling better MRV? I'm sleeping not really well since a few weeks and I guess tonight will be a nightmare.   





MRV said:


> Nice work and congrats on your time off! That's a great combo! I think I will make more combos with neons, too. They really pop!  Here's my quick mani. Looks like a neutral...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Omg! How does this work?  





PearlyQueen said:


> I change my polish as seldom as I can get away with!  I like to get some wear out of a mani, both to make the expensive polishes work for their money and because I actually can't be bothered with the process - love the results (usually!) but I'm sooo lazy about wanting to spend my limited free time on painting!  I would say that 90% of the time I do a weekly mani, because on Sunday mornings I love a long hot soak in a bubble bath, and that usually kills whatever's on my nails, so it's nice to break out a new colour for the new week.  Very occasionally a colour will survive bathtime and I think the record has been about 2 1/2 weeks (pale colours have a greater chance I find, but I don't wear them very often).  However, there are always times when I need to do a midweek mani due to damage I can't live with - that's usually when I dig out an old polish to wear, I like to give new ones the chance of a full week, plus it helps me to be able to evaluate them for longevity.  Re stamping plates, it's interesting to hear expensive plates work better - how annoying!  I really didn't give it a fair go yet, more laziness probably!   I haven't worn the Jindie yet, it's really cute in the bottle, but I don't think I'll get to it for a while yet, I have a big list of untrieds to work through and it didn't jump in at the top of that list! Which IBs did you get?  I really want Reign, very tempted by Acid Ocean and I also quite fancy the purple one (can't remember the name).  Again, so many things I want, not enough cash - and a holiday on the horizon, so I'm trying not to go too mad!


  I did get Acid Ocean and the blue one with flakies that looks like Fantasy Fire.  





ChosenOne said:


> Good to know!  I'll have to check that out asap.  Thanks!!  :bouquet:    Omg that color is _amazeballs!!!!  _ :eyelove:   I've never tried China Glaze before, but if I get any money or gift cards for my birthday next week, I am totally getting this polish!!


  Welcome! Pop back in here and tell us how it turned out!   





Anitacska said:


> I've received my Serum no. 5 Flashing Lights and quickly tried it on. It's a nice silver glitter polish. That's all. It does reflect the flash, but unless you're walking around taking pictures of your nails all day, it's a bit pointless. The only thing I could think of is when it's dark in the winter, it would be useful for safety so that car headlights reflect from it, like those reflective jackets. :haha:  Otherwise it's just a novelty thing. Anyway, here it is an action.
> 
> And without flash
> 
> And here's another picture with flash plus the WingDust polish I also received today (My Fair Lady).


  Well. It looks nice, but a little bit disappointing after those IG pics. I noticed that a lot of nail bloggers do a lot in terms of Filters, lightening and such that it gives quite an unrealistic picture when you're wearing the same polish irl?  





Fuzzy said:


> Too bad about the chipping and staining(ugh!) the purple is pretty! I love the copper one!  Very nice!  Great haul!  Gearing up for a couple more hot days right now and then it will be cooler for a bit! Yep, up because I can't sleep. When it's very hot it's just hard to, but I've been a terrible sleeper my whole life. Thankfully there's no rowdy world cup fans outside, just the occasional bus with extra squeaky air brakes lol   very cute!  :eyelove:  fabulous!  Interesting, I guess it's like the stuff they use on running shoes that shines silver in low-light environments. Good luck on your daughter's new school!   wow that's such a big change!


  Oh I can so relate - I'm never able to sleep when it's hot because our appartment never cools down. I hope it's getting better soon!  





Anitacska said:


> My current mani (although I'm just about to change it) Hits Mari Moon Sweet Dreams which is a dupe for EP Octopus's Garden. There was no sun that day, so I took a few pictures indoors under a bright light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that's very shifty! Really nice! I also love your sandals!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've received my Serum no. 5 Flashing Lights and quickly tried it on. It's a nice silver glitter polish. That's all. It does reflect the flash, but unless you're walking around taking pictures of your nails all day, it's a bit pointless. The only thing I could think of is when it's dark in the winter, it would be useful for safety so that car headlights reflect from it, like those reflective jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hmmm, slightly underwhelmed I'm afraid - hopefully it's more spectacular in the flesh!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Nice!  Enjoy


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani (although I'm just about to change it) Hits Mari Moon Sweet Dreams which is a dupe for EP Octopus's Garden. There was no sun that day, so I took a few pictures indoors under a bright light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous mani and pedi!  I bought those Mari Moons soooo long ago and they're still untouched!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh that's very shifty! Really nice! I also love your sandals!


I was only buying a couple of polishes, shipping to UK was $16!  Since my PO box has already got some goodies in it, I figured I'd save some postal cash!
  Sounds like you got two of the three IBs I'm after, well done!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are some manis I wore during the last week:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The galaxy nails I wanted to do with some holo polishes for a long time.  Here's what I used: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Kiko and Essence polishes. I liked the contrast between the textured polish and the glossy one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sally Hansen and Bourjois water decals with dotticure. Quite retro which I liked.  And the first one of my new IBs: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here it is in the shade: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It also has some holo glitter in it but I wasn't able to capture it. It's a lovely and quite complex unusual polish!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Gorgeous mani and pedi!  I bought those Mari Moons soooo long ago and they're still untouched!
> 
> Thank you. I love the Hits polishes, they are great dupes for EP and much cheaper.
> 
> ...


  Love them all!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The sandals are Skechers children's wedge sandals, lol, but they are really nice and comfortable! They look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Anita!
  I'm searching for comfy black sandals, so I'm going to look into Sketchers!
  Do you get your Hits from Llarowe?

  I guess everybody has seen the new Llarowe polishes, but I'll post the reviews nevertheless. 

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/07/colors-by-llarowe-emilys-imagination.html

http://nblo.gs/Yp42e


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2014)

Current mani, HITS Mari Moon Suspiro. Sadly I'd already had a small chip on my pinkie, but it's a nice polish.







Anneri said:


> Thank you Anita!
> I'm searching for comfy black sandals, so I'm going to look into Sketchers!
> Do you get your Hits from Llarowe?
> 
> ...


  Some from Llarowe and some from Sally Magpies.

  Yes, I've seen the new Llarowe polishes and I'm a bit underwhelmed. The duochromes are nice, but no different to another brands' duochromes. I'll probably pick up a couple of the Emily ones, I like the grey/purple one and the purple flakie one, maybe the cranberry holo too.


----------



## MRV (Jul 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani, HITS Mari Moon Suspiro. Sadly I'd already had a small chip on my pinkie, but it's a nice polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice glitter!


----------



## MRV (Jul 14, 2014)

Recent manis: Elevation The Med 2 & Catch a Wave (liked the glitter a lot, it was very reflective)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OPI Coca-Cola Red (nice, brighter than I expected) and Cadillacquer We'll Meet Again (love this one!) with related bottles!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I also made a third pair of earrings with PP Aurora. There's some shift but not nearly as much as on nails.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> It also has some holo glitter in it but I wasn't able to capture it. It's a lovely and quite complex unusual polish!


Your galaxy nails are absolutely stunning, so talented!  And that IB is definitely on my wish list now, upgraded from maybe!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Anita!
> I'm searching for comfy black sandals, so I'm going to look into Sketchers!
> Do you get your Hits from Llarowe?
> 
> ...


Hmmm, couple of interesting ones, but I think I might pass on these.  None of them are really singing to me.  Please note, all such declarations are subject to amendment at a later date!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Two stunning manis, and more talent on show - earrings look fantastic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2014)

New polishes time!!!



  Emily de Molly Maddy's Magenta, Up Colors Beijo Na Boca, Polish Me Silly Metal Mama, Ruby White Tips Mr Kitty





Glitter Gal Fuchsia Sparkle, Girly Bits Crantini, Enchanted Polish Mr Burgundy, Dance Legend Big Bang


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Valid for the next 14 hours (till 4pm Arizona time) - Nailnation3000 40% off everything with code BIG40 (on Storenvy)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Valid for the next 14 hours (till 4pm Arizona time) - Nailnation3000 40% off everything with code BIG40 (on Storenvy)


  Thanks. I've never used this brand, is it any good? I have to say though, having looked at the website, it is pretty expensive, so I probably won't bother.

  On another note, has anyone received their shipping notification from EP yet?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I've never used this brand, is it any good? I have to say though, having looked at the website, it is pretty expensive, so I probably won't bother.
> 
> On another note, has anyone received their shipping notification from EP yet?


  I haven't tried them either - but I will be soon....  I've had some in my basket for ages waiting for the right time, and 40% off seems like the time is right!  I'm sending them to my PO box in the US as the UK shipping is expensive, so I won't be seeing them for a while.
  No EP notification, I think she's now late as she said three weeks and I think that expired on Sunday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't tried them either - but I will be soon....  I've had some in my basket for ages waiting for the right time, and 40% off seems like the time is right!  I'm sending them to my PO box in the US as the UK shipping is expensive, so I won't be seeing them for a while.
> No EP notification, I think she's now late as she said three weeks and I think that expired on Sunday.


  Some people on the FB group have started receiving theirs, so hopefully won't be long now.

  How much is UK shipping for a few (3-4 bottles), do you know?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is it pink/purple week then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have one of these I think. Nice colours!

  It's blue mani week for me, I'm currently wearing Sinful Colors Cinderella (light blue with pink sparkles, very apt name) with Nails Inc Floral in Queensgate Gardens. It was a pain, at first the flower glitters wouldn't come out at all, then when I just wanted some of the blue glitter, I couldn't stop them from coming out! They also don't lie flat, but with a coat of NPB Glitter Food they're okay.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

My Mei Mei order has arrived


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Some people on the FB group have started receiving theirs, so hopefully won't be long now.
> 
> How much is UK shipping for a few (3-4 bottles), do you know?


  Looks like it's $30.49 for either 3 or 4 bottles, was showing at about $3 more for around 10 bottles.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Looks like it's $30.49 for either 3 or 4 bottles, was showing at about $3 more for around 10 bottles.


  That's ridiculous. I don't mind paying $15 or so, but that's double that. No thanks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Both manis are lovely and the earrings are very nice too!
> 
> 
> Is it pink/purple week then?
> ...


  I did say I was buying some more pinks!  My polishes tend to arrive in colour combos!  Actually, I don't usually buy a lot of pinks, these add a bit of variety to the mountain.
  Your Nails Inc looks cute, I was looking forward to seeing them used in anger - sounds like a pain to use though.  Well done for persevering, it's a lovely mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Mei Mei order has arrived


  Stunning polishes, everyone's getting those IBs but me, then again, could have done but couldn't resist that NN discount!  Love the look of the last one - is it Nail'd It?  Looks like it might be one to add to my wishlist!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That's ridiculous. I don't mind paying $15 or so, but that's double that. No thanks.


  Agreed, that's why I shipped to US at $8, my shippers will combine it with any other orders in the next few weeks.  I do like my PO box, I only opened it to get some EPs from Nail Polish Canada, but it's been really useful for blog sales, eBay etc. who don't ship to UK, plus things like this where I can get some goodies I wouldn't be able to afford till later otherwise.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Agreed, that's why I shipped to US at $8, my shippers will combine it with any other orders in the next few weeks.  I do like my PO box, I only opened it to get some EPs from Nail Polish Canada, but it's been really useful for blog sales, eBay etc. who don't ship to UK, plus things like this where I can get some goodies I wouldn't be able to afford till later otherwise.


  Would you mind telling me what service you use, either here or in PM, I might look into it as I do buy quite a bit from the US. Thanks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Would you mind telling me what service you use, either here or in PM, I might look into it as I do buy quite a bit from the US. Thanks.


  My box is with www.stackry.com - they have a referral feature, if you let me have your email address to refer you, if you want to sign up I think we both get $10 off our next shipping when you use it...
  There's no monthly charge, they'll store for up to 45 days for free and you get to combine your shipping orders together (and declare your own values/contents...  ) for $2 per package.
  You have to fill in their shipping form and email them ID to let them act on your behalf - the form asked for a Notary's signature on it but I did it without one and they didn't come back to me to ask for it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My box is with www.stackry.com - they have a referral feature, if you let me have your email address to refer you, if you want to sign up I think we both get $10 off our next shipping when you use it...
> There's no monthly charge, they'll store for up to 45 days for free and you get to combine your shipping orders together (and declare your own values/contents...  ) for $2 per package.
> You have to fill in their shipping form and email them ID to let them act on your behalf - the form asked for a Notary's signature on it but I did it without one and they didn't come back to me to ask for it.


  Thanks, I've PM'ed you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

Okay, well thanks to PearlyQueen, I have placed an order with NailNation 3000. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to filling up my box in the next 45 days, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2014)

Has anyone ordered from Beauty So Fly? They are a Singapore based online shop and have a few exclusive Lilypads, plus will be restocking and adding some new shades soon. Shipping is only $15 (Singapore dollars) for up to 10 bottles, much cheaper than MeiMei.


----------



## MRV (Jul 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered from Beauty So Fly? They are a Singapore based online shop and have a few exclusive Lilypads, plus will be restocking and adding some new shades soon. Shipping is only $15 (Singapore dollars) for up to 10 bottles, much cheaper than MeiMei.


  I've ordered several times. They're ok.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you, PearlyQueen!
> 
> 
> Nice haul! I like the change. For some reason I'm feeling reds more, too!
> ...


Hi MRV - Stackry's $2 is for each package you want merged together, shipping is on top of that and varies by size/weight of the final package (and presumably destination!).  They take your individual items out of the envelopes/boxes and put them in a standard shipping packet of appropriate size (my polishes were still individually bubble wrapped though).  My last set was 7 polishes, shipping fees only were $18 to the UK, amalgamation was on top of that.  They came in a small box that I reckon would have held double the number of bottles, but presumably the added weight would also have added cost.  There is a calculator on the site to give you an idea of expected shipping costs. 
  You fill in your own customs declaration, so it's up to you what value you put on the package, which is what customs go by.
  I presume they add a bit to the actual shipping costs to make their money, but the amalgamation fees are the only ones you pay direct to them, plus any fees for keeping stuff there for over the allotted 45 days.  If they are making profits through the shipping price, you don't see how much they are! 
  If you do want a referral for a discount on your first order, PM me your email address and I'll do it.
  x


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> I wish she'd put the limited ones out (also) on the 22nd instead of the 7th so we'd have a chance, too! I have never tried but read that they go in a flash, the 'normal' ones are easier to get.   Hmm, I think it serves best as a safety reflector as you said! :haha:   That is such good news for your girl!   Yes, it was a rather interesting polish in the end. The shift was very strong when introduced to sunlight. Inside it was that pinky greyish nude, but it started to turn into a dusky lavender when outside. I think it might react to UV so something. The strong purple comes out only in sunlight, so unless you're popping it and out of sun, it's not that exciting.   Nice little haul!   That's a nice dupe, good shift and love the glow in the first pic. Hmm, maybe I should paint my toes, too. Nice to hear you've got Essence now!   Thanks, Anneri, I'm feeling better now. Last Wednesday was not a good day, my nose was running like crazy, but luckily I started to rinse it with salted water that day so the flood stopped. Still rinsing though, it's not entirely over.  It's magic! :haha:   Where do you buy your IBs from, Anneri?  PS Congrats to Germany!   Lovely manis, especially the first one. Which plates has those nice leafs?   Thank you for posting these! I had not actually seen them yet as I had not caught up after I got my laptop back last week (the whole episode took three days and two trips to Mac  ).  I think I might get the red duochromes (there are not many of them) and JR 1967 - my birth year polish after all!   Nice glitter!


  I get my IBs from her own store. Not the etsy one, because she sells mini bottles there. And 8ml are enough for me, I'll never finish one anyway.  Thank you! The leaves are actually water decals from Bourjois. I got them from Asos.  Oh, I couldn't care less about football. I'm mainly deeply grateful that it's over, there're no longer noisy football fans outside and hubby actually spende evenings again with me instead being glued to the TV screen!  Good to hear that you're better again.  





MRV said:


> Recent manis: Elevation The Med 2 & Catch a Wave (liked the glitter a lot, it was very reflective)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love the blue mani. Is the topper made from holo glitter?  Do keep showing us your jewellery pieces! Love them.  





PearlyQueen said:


> Your galaxy nails are absolutely stunning, so talented!  And that IB is definitely on my wish list now, upgraded from maybe!


  Thank you PearlyQueen! The IB is a great one - a word of warning though - I've never ecperienced glitter flakes that stayed stuck to the nails like those. I gave up trying to remove them after a while and just put new polish over them! 


Anitacska said:


> Both manis are lovely and the earrings are very nice too!   Is it pink/purple week then? :haha:  I only have one of these I think. Nice colours!  It's blue mani week for me, I'm currently wearing Sinful Colors Cinderella (light blue with pink sparkles, very apt name) with Nails Inc Floral in Queensgate Gardens. It was a pain, at first the flower glitters wouldn't come out at all, then when I just wanted some of the blue glitter, I couldn't stop them from coming out! They also don't lie flat, but with a coat of NPB Glitter Food they're okay.


  Love that polish with the little flowers in it. So unique and delicate!  





MRV said:


> Thank you, PearlyQueen!   Nice haul! I like the change. For some reason I'm feeling reds more, too!   I have no experience with them either.   I have no news from EP.   Thank you, Anitacska!   Oh no, I got one of those flower polishes, too. Big bummer about the performance, they make a nice accent though.  Lovely! Now I want those IBs too!     Hmm, this could be interesting. Do you mean they take only a 2 USD fee for the shipping? What about other fees? How are they with the customs?   I've ordered several times. They're ok.


  Heh. Everybody is enabled for those IBs now!   





PearlyQueen said:


> Hi MRV - Stackry's $2 is for each package you want merged together, shipping is on top of that and varies by size/weight of the final package (and presumably destination!).  They take your individual items out of the envelopes/boxes and put them in a standard shipping packet of appropriate size (my polishes were still individually bubble wrapped though).  My last set was 7 polishes, shipping fees only were $18 to the UK, amalgamation was on top of that.  They came in a small box that I reckon would have held double the number of bottles, but presumably the added weight would also have added cost.  There is a calculator on the site to give you an idea of expected shipping costs.  You fill in your own customs declaration, so it's up to you what value you put on the package, which is what customs go by. I presume they add a bit to the actual shipping costs to make their money, but the amalgamation fees are the only ones you pay direct to them, plus any fees for keeping stuff there for over the allotted 45 days.  If they are making profits through the shipping price, you don't see how much they are!  If you do want a referral for a discount on your first order, PM me your email address and I'll do it. x


  I'm starting to be really tempted to try them too! But I shouldn't - I really need some sandals and there's hubby's and my birthday looming (we conveniently share a birthday).


----------



## Anneri (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's also yesterday's mani that was somehow disappointing, so I removed it today and used the last of my untried Cadillacquer which I'm now totally in love with.  That's Maybelline Lilac Rebel (the glitter polish that was a nightmare - gloopy and the glitters didn't want to lie flat), the accent nail is Essie Blanc and Rock the Boat with the help of striping tape and a sponge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And here's Cadillacquer Saviour. It's a lovely peacock colour. There's the lovely teal base with a slight shift to green and blue, the strong holo effect and pinky purple glitters. Much more than my Camera could pick up but I'm in love.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Your first mani looks cute to me!  But of course I love your Caddilacquer!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2014)

My new mani is a bit of a disaster!
  I started with Special FX Lilac Chameleon:








I swear this has faded in my drawer, because I remember it being a much stronger pink/lilac shade.   Artificial light it's like a pale grey with a hint of purple, halogens it's like cream with gold shimmer, sunlight it's like cream with a hint of pink and very sparkly.  It's very pretty now, but not at all me!  It's a bit....bridal. 
  So I added a crackle top coat (Nails Inc Hoxton Crackle):




And now I hate it!  I'm sooo unconvinced by Crackles, I have two and I've never got on with them.  It's a while since I used one, but this just looks a mess to me!  And it's my second attempt at it tonight, can't face a third mani in one day!  Gotta live with it I guess...
  I'm seriously thinking about binning this one, wish I'd left it bridal, it wasn't that bad!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is a bit of a disaster!
> I started with Special FX Lilac Chameleon:
> 
> 
> ...


  I like it. But to be honest, I think the Nails Inc crackles are one of the worst around. I got some of the glitter crackles once and ended up getting a refund because they just didn't crackle at all. I like the 17 ones and the OPI ones are good too, although having said that my OPI blue crackle has dried out completely! Not one of my other 2000 polishes has ever dried out before. Disappointing as it's such a massive bottle as well, and of course not cheap!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is a bit of a disaster! I started with Special FX Lilac Chameleon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If you want to try again with a crackle polish, here's one suggestion: take a little sponge, dab some of the crackle polish on it and sponge it on the nail. The crackle effect is much finer that way.  There's one mani I did that way in the picture gallery. I wanted to post it again to give you an idea what it looks like but I can't find it on my phone. Eta - here it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, Thank you PearlyQueen and Anitacska for the kind words about my mani! The maybelline - well, I had high hopes for those and got all four, so it was extra disappointing. But hey, for 1,75€ each!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, btw: can anyone recommend a good topcoat? Not one of the thicker ones for glitter, I'm set on that front. But I'm starting to hate my former tc - essie good to go. Prefarably one I don't have to order somewhere, but I'm open to all suggestions!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Their range of brands isn't as god as MeiMei, but the Lilypads are calling my name. Also the shipping is a steal.
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm happy for you that football is over. My husband isn't into it, my son and older daughter watched a few matches, but other than that it had no effect on our lives. I used to watch it with my Dad who was a big fan of football, but last time I watched a match was in 1990.
> ...


  Thanks Anita, I nearly didn't post it because I was ashamed of it!  It's actually grown on me a little bit overnight, but I don't think it's a look I'll ever favour.  
  My other one is an OPI in gold, and again I wasn't impressed with it when I used it before but I don't think it was quite as bad as this one.  I'm shocked that yours has dried out, one thing I will say in favour of OPI is that they usually stay usable to the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, btw: can anyone recommend a good topcoat? Not one of the thicker ones for glitter, I'm set on that front. But I'm starting to hate my former tc - essie good to go. Prefarably one I don't have to order somewhere, but I'm open to all suggestions!


  I use Glisten & Glow H K Girl top coat and I'm happy with it. The other one I've used in the past and really liked was OPI RapiDry top coat. Oh and the Guerlain gel top coat is nice too, but rather pricey. Did not like the Dior one though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Also, Thank you PearlyQueen and Anitacska for the kind words about my mani! The maybelline - well, I had high hopes for those and got all four, so it was extra disappointing. But hey, for 1,75€ each!


  Thanks Anneri, that's an interesting idea and I might try that next time I'm tempted by crackling!  I think it will be a while mind you!  I also tend to get a bit confused as to whether they work best really thickly layered or really thin.  Yesterday's first nail worked perfectly and is definitely better than the others - I even kept it when I stripped the rest off after a disastrous first attempt!  The pic I posted is infinitely better than my first try, but it's still far from perfect, which is another reason I might be down on it.  I'm still not convinced that looking like you've taken a brillo pad to your nails is really a good look for anything that's not a post-apocalypse party!  But I do sometimes like them on other people, and I've got them now so no doubt they'll eventually make another appearance.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, btw: can anyone recommend a good topcoat? Not one of the thicker ones for glitter, I'm set on that front. But I'm starting to hate my former tc - essie good to go. Prefarably one I don't have to order somewhere, but I'm open to all suggestions!


  Sorry Anneri, I'm rubbish at top coats - I tend to pick up cheap ones.  I use Layla Brilliant Due for my holos, but other than that I just get them from Boots, Superdrug or eBay.  I get tempted to try all the ones people recommend, but as yet I haven't tried Poshe, Seche Vite, HK Girl etc - there's always a colour that I'd rather spend my money on!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2014)

Meant to add, I got my EP shipping notice today!


----------



## MRV (Jul 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anneri, that's an interesting idea and I might try that next time I'm tempted by crackling!  I think it will be a while mind you!  I also tend to get a bit confused as to *whether they work best really thickly layered or really thin. * Yesterday's first nail worked perfectly and is definitely better than the others - I even kept it when I stripped the rest off after a disastrous first attempt!  The pic I posted is infinitely better than my first try, but it's still far from perfect, which is another reason I might be down on it.  I'm still not convinced that looking like you've taken a brillo pad to your nails is really a good look for anything that's not a post-apocalypse party!  But I do sometimes like them on other people, and I've got them now so no doubt they'll eventually make another appearance.


  Really thin is the right way with them.

  Anneri's mani made me think of those Dior sets a few years back. Was it a jungle or animal? They were discounted here but I was not _that _into NP then.


----------



## MRV (Jul 16, 2014)

Today's mani: KBS She Twerks Out. This is actually a texture polish but I put TC over it because it was so matte. The glitter combo is very nice but all shades don't show here.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2014)

Anyone here knows of an impending Pshiiit EP restock? I'm only asking because I got an e-mail to say that one of the EPs were in stock (I'd requested notification), but when I got to the site, all of the products had disappeared. So I'm wondering if maybe she was adding them to the site and then deactivating until launch time? Or am I overthinking it? 

  By the way, I've finally got my EP shipping confirmation!


----------



## MRV (Jul 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone here knows of an impending Pshiiit EP restock? I'm only asking because I got an e-mail to say that one of the EPs were in stock (I'd requested notification), but when I got to the site, all of the products had disappeared. So I'm wondering if maybe she was adding them to the site and then deactivating until launch time? Or am I overthinking it?
> 
> By the way, I've finally got my EP shipping confirmation!


  I dunno. I have only noticed (and wondered) that EP is no longer on her list of brands. Also she seems to be in vacation in Normandie.

  Yay! Me too!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> I dunno. I have only noticed (and wondered) that EP is no longer on her list of brands. Also she seems to be in vacation in Normandie.
> 
> Yay! Me too!


  No, it is there in the brands' list. Oh I don't know. I'll keep checking anyway.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello beauties! I have been AWOL for a while teaching, which sapped up all my time and energy. I also had to wear plainer manies  Now I am wearing all my brights all the time and BF wonders if I have gone crazy lol. Up next, using all my colour changing polish before the summer ends!!

  Right now I am wearing Models own Golden shore which is an orange jelly with silver glitter shards. No good light for a picture today, will try for tomorrow! It is nearing the end of its days I am afraid.

  Am travelling down to the states in August, so today I made my first Julep order. A friend has a polish named after her, so getting one for the holidays for a gift. Got a sale item for me, and many add ons at the last second (They ran out of the buffers, boo!!).

  Had a small issue where my order went through without the add ons (Due to the buffers being out) and they were sweet and super helpful in getting it fixed right away, A+ customer service.

  Looking forward to it! Anybody tried their masks?

  Anybody else using colour change nail polish this summer?

  Will go back a few pages and read up on what I missed, but it will be far too much to catch up on I am afraid. Hope everybody is doing well/ having a better summer than spring! Missed you gals!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2014)

I've just seen a picture of the 3 EP polishes and wow, I really like them especially June. I'm posting the link here only, open at your own risk. 

  *SPOILER ALERT* http://i.imgur.com/sqPyR9b.jpg *EP May, June and July 2014*


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Such a pretty colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've just seen a picture of the 3 EP polishes and wow, I really like them especially June. I'm posting the link here only, open at your own risk.
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT* http://i.imgur.com/sqPyR9b.jpg *EP May, June and July 2014*


  I couldn't not click it!  I tried... then I figured I'll definitely see them before I get them anyway, I always do!
  I like them all!  Looking forward to receiving them now, I was disappointed with March and April, but these look much more my type of thing!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi ladies missed the pre order for them as one I wasn't too bothered  And 2) Chelsea always seemed to bring out the same colours and bit boring colours  So I stopped getting them lol Amount of ones I have sold lately just because I wanted them as was collecting mostly were same sort of thing  Anyhow I like this first one may  Boo hoo


----------



## beautycool (Jul 17, 2014)

I have future reflections feb and April to sell  But they are in the states so my friend in the us she said she try n sell them for me


----------



## beautycool (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG  so haven't missed out wicked   I need may I think


----------



## Poppy Nailart (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello

  No dates of restock for pshiiit

  It's a bug with another polish have the same name (another brand)


----------



## beautycool (Jul 17, 2014)

Damn my eyesight I have missed out on may pmsl  The pre order was June   just found my emails from enchanted Mmmmm that's when I wasn't into my polishes and thought I skip x  Unless anyone wants to swap may x


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Hello beauties! I have been AWOL for a while teaching, which sapped up all my time and energy. I also had to wear plainer manies  Now I am wearing all my brights all the time and BF wonders if I have gone crazy lol. Up next, using all my colour changing polish before the summer ends!!
> 
> Right now I am wearing Models own Golden shore which is an orange jelly with silver glitter shards. No good light for a picture today, will try for tomorrow! It is nearing the end of its days I am afraid.
> 
> ...


  it's such a pretty colour!

  ok posting this from laptop and my mani in the next post from phone! ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2014)

OPI The Sky's My Limit from the Mustang collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's wearing well and it applied nicely! The photos don't really do it justice. Silly overcast day!


----------



## MRV (Jul 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Such a pretty colour!
> 
> Thanks, PQ!
> 
> ...


  Oh, it looks lovely. Nicer than in the bottle, and even better irl then!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> It's wearing well and it applied nicely! The photos don't really do it justice. Silly overcast day!


  Fabulous, love it!  Feel free to show it again in sunlight if you get any!!!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 17, 2014)

LOVE the new Enchanted polishes!

  Recently through craiglist I managed to bag two polishes, a Happy Hands and my first Hare!!










  The hare is Twilights Savings and the Happy Hands is Afternoon Thunderstorms.

  Current Mani: Models Own Golden Shore


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice to see you, Bcteagirl! I used a colour change polish just last week so you can find it easily if you go back a bit.


  Found it!


----------



## MRV (Jul 18, 2014)

Some pretty ugliness... I decided to try out my flower glitter too and combined Richmond and Hampstead Gardens!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I also had a sudden peak of enthusiasm and painted my toes with Illa Nomad (very appropriate for feet) the bottle of which broke earlier this year but I got a new one from London.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello! Been having a hell of a week again, mainly due to my daughter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus it's very hot here, 32 C! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had a massive thunderstorm last night, but it's even hotter than it was yesterday. 

  Anyway, went shopping today and picked up Kiko 488 and 498 which are said to be dupes for EP Shrimp Cocktail and Lobster Roll (with holo added on top). £2.50 each, so happy with that. Also got a few polishes in Superdrug. 









  My current mani (ditched the blue theme) is CbL Final Fantasy. Really love this, reminds me of Dollish Polish Toxic Avenger. Not going to swatch them next to each other because I only have a 5ml bottle of TA, but I've dug out a picture to compare. 








  Toxic Avenger:





  I think TA was over black whereas the CbL is 2 coats on its own. TA is slightly more sparkly and duochrome, but not too far off, don't you think?


----------



## beautycool (Jul 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! Been having a hell of a week again, mainly due to my daughter. :crybaby:  Plus it's very hot here, 32 C! :sweat:  Had a massive thunderstorm last night, but it's even hotter than it was yesterday.   Anyway, went shopping today and picked up Kiko 488 and 498 which are said to be dupes for EP Shrimp Cocktail and Lobster Roll (with holo added on top). £2.50 each, so happy with that. Also got a few polishes in Superdrug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hi Hun yes the thunder was bad omg it made me feel really ill as had it wake me up  Hubby had to go to car with a umbrella and nearly got struck he had left sunroof open   We off to the shop up road we taken car but omg it feels so got  Where did you get your kiko from Hun x a kiko shop ?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Where did you get your kiko from Hun x a kiko shop ?


  It was pretty crazy! More to come tonight I think. Our house heats up so much, it's about 30 C inside and it won't cool down until it's properly cool outside too. 

  Yes, there's a new(ish) Kiko shop in the Friary in Guildford (first floor).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> LOVE the new Enchanted polishes!
> 
> Recently through craiglist I managed to bag two polishes, a Happy Hands and my first Hare!!
> 
> ...


  Pretty ugly mani! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not fan of the base colour, but I like the glitters. Love the green toes though!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It was pretty crazy! More to come tonight I think. Our house heats up so much, it's about 30 C inside and it won't cool down until it's properly cool outside too.   Yes, there's a new(ish) Kiko shop in the Friary in Guildford (first floor).


    Oh ok guildford yer I went there like three weeks ago loved it  I got some bits   Yep I think storms later and raining tomorw the green grocer man said  Gosh yer it's 30 in our house too  It's a nightmare  We wanna put the toy sprihkler in the garden for my toddler but it's too got at the moment maybe in half a hour maybe  Dunna too hot  We don't get used to our sunshine do we  As we hardly get any lol


----------



## Poppy Nailart (Jul 18, 2014)

Anitacska is a NCLA As if!

  http://www.shopncla.com/products/as-if


----------



## Poppy Nailart (Jul 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered from Beauty So Fly? They are a Singapore based online shop and have a few exclusive Lilypads, plus will be restocking and adding some new shades soon. Shipping is only $15 (Singapore dollars) for up to 10 bottles, much cheaper than MeiMei.


  Me for lilypad restock (I already have exclusive)

  She received the sending and announces the sale on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Oh what I would give for a frosty morning right now! Okay, maybe not frosty, but 20 degrees cooler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm going to be begging for the kind of cold for summer temperatures I've been having this week in just a couple days... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks! haha oops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  My Dad just told me my Grandma was moved from the regular room in the hospital to the ICU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that's not good at all.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! I tried to take another photo in the "sunlight" when it was in the right direction but it was so hazy it just did not come out any better lol
> 
> ...


  Oh no, sorry to hear about your Grandma. Mine died nearly 10 years ago now. It's very sad when they get ill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Mum is now 66 and I've lost my Dad 15 years ago, so I'm very aware of time passing and people getting older. Anyway, really hope she gets better soon. xxx

  Okay, I have some haul pictures to show you. My ILNP order came today as well as my Color4Nails order. Some of the ILNP polishes aren't as holo as I'd have liked, but they are all pretty nice. The Zoyas are gorgeous. Still I haven't worn any of the Zoya Pixie Dust polishes! Naughty me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! Been having a hell of a week again, mainly due to my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your daughter sounds like a handful!  I have cats instead...  Hope you have a better week next time.
  Nice results from your shopping trip - the Barry M is particularly pretty.
  Final fantasy was on my CbL list last restock, but finances didn't allow me to buy it - but your pics have ensured it stays on my wishlist!  Just stunning, and I don't have TA!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! I tried to take another photo in the "sunlight" when it was in the right direction but it was so hazy it just did not come out any better lol
> 
> ...


Hope your Grandma's OK.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope your Grandma's OK.


  Thanks Anitacska & PearlyQueen
  Unfortunately she passed away last night, I think all her sons were able to get there though, so that was nice. She was in her 80s and she had been unwell since December with a myriad of things going wrong it wasn't so much of a shock, but still sad.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks Anitacska & PearlyQueen
> Unfortunately she passed away last night, I think all her sons were able to get there though, so that was nice. She was in her 80s and she had been unwell since December with a myriad of things going wrong it wasn't so much of a shock, but still sad.


I'm really sorry Fuzzy, really sad news.
  Sending hugs
  xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks Anitacska & PearlyQueen
> Unfortunately she passed away last night, I think all her sons were able to get there though, so that was nice. She was in her 80s and she had been unwell since December with a myriad of things going wrong it wasn't so much of a shock, but still sad.


  I'm really sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and your family at this sad time. xxx


----------



## MRV (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks Anitacska & PearlyQueen
> Unfortunately she passed away last night, I think all her sons were able to get there though, so that was nice. She was in her 80s and she had been unwell since December with a myriad of things going wrong it wasn't so much of a shock, but still sad.


  I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, Fuzzy.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> Some pretty ugliness... I decided to try out my flower glitter too and combined Richmond and Hampstead Gardens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Interesting colour! That will be nice for fall. Jealous of the top coat I have been meaning to buy one of those.   





Anitacska said:


> Hello! Been having a hell of a week again, mainly due to my daughter. :crybaby:  Plus it's very hot here, 32 C! :sweat:  Had a massive thunderstorm last night, but it's even hotter than it was yesterday.   Anyway, went shopping today and picked up Kiko 488 and 498 which are said to be dupes for EP Shrimp Cocktail and Lobster Roll (with holo added on top). £2.50 each, so happy with that. Also got a few polishes in Superdrug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!  Thanks! I tried to take another photo in the "sunlight" when it was in the right direction but it was so hazy it just did not come out any better lol   nice mini haul, love the   and great pedi! ...I wish my toes weren't busted.  Thanks, sorry to hear your toes are busted, I did that last summer, it sucks!     My Dad just told me my Grandma was moved from the regular room in the hospital to the ICU   so that's not good at all.


   Sorry to hear that.  





Anitacska said:


> Oh, okay, I didn't realise that.   Thanks. Yes, I've seen that too.    Oh no, sorry to hear about your Grandma. Mine died nearly 10 years ago now. It's very sad when they get ill. :support:  My Mum is now 66 and I've lost my Dad 15 years ago, so I'm very aware of time passing and people getting older. Anyway, really hope she gets better soon. xxx  Okay, I have some haul pictures to show you. My ILNP order came today as well as my Color4Nails order. Some of the ILNP polishes aren't as holo as I'd have liked, but they are all pretty nice. The Zoyas are gorgeous. Still I haven't worn any of the Zoya Pixie Dust polishes! Naughty me.


  Love love the says, very jealous. Trying to buy less until I catch up, it is not easy!!  





Fuzzy said:


> Thanks Anitacska & PearlyQueen Unfortunately she passed away last night, I think all her sons were able to get there though, so that was nice. She was in her 80s and she had been unwell since December with a myriad of things going wrong it wasn't so much of a shock, but still sad.


  Me condolences, I am very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, Fuzzy.
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Bcteagirl*
> ...


  Thank you all


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 20, 2014)

Best wishes fuzzy!

  A humid rainy day here. Set up my second AC (First one died, honeywell much better) and smartly waited until AFTER to redo my nails. Nails in Emily de Molly Fashion Victim (bright pink/raspberry) will see if tomorrow is a sunny day to capture them.

  Toenails in MAC archie comic cutie (Pinkie coral) and not all that impressed. Better finger than toe polish I think, may try a holo topper on it later.


----------



## MRV (Jul 21, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Best wishes fuzzy!
> 
> A humid rainy day here. Set up my second AC (First one died, honeywell much better) and smartly waited until AFTER to redo my nails. Nails in Emily de Molly Fashion Victim (bright pink/raspberry) will see if tomorrow is a sunny day to capture them.
> 
> Toenails in MAC archie comic cutie (Pinkie coral) and not all that impressed. Better finger than toe polish I think, may try a holo topper on it later.


  We don't usually have AC here, I don't have one at work either. My home temperature in the summer is usually + 28 C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

  Your manis sound nice, please post pics if you can. It is true some polishes do not look good on toes, not even the Nars pedi duo I got last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I had to take it off.


----------



## MRV (Jul 21, 2014)

New mani's Lilypad Miracles Can Happen.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Congrats on your first Hare! I have only one on my list, one of the older ones. I'm not sure if I'll ever get it. The HH has a very appropriate name these days...
> 
> Nice juicy mani!
> 
> ...


  Nice mani. I don't have this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2014)

My current mani, Sea Lore Cotton Candy Clouds. Massive fail. The texture was very odd and uneven, then it died smooth, but none of the glitters are showing and it's chipping like crazy. Feels like vinyl on my nails, just peeling off. The colour is okay (bit darker irl), but all in all, not good.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, Sea Lore Cotton Candy Clouds. Massive fail. The texture was very odd and uneven, *then it died* smooth, but none of the glitters are showing and it's chipping like crazy. Feels like vinyl on my nails, just peeling off. The colour is okay (bit darker irl), but all in all, not good.








  Not a good polish apparently! But put succinctly!

  I'm in a bit of a polish rut and have no idea what I want on my nails next. Help?
  I tried two designs yesterday and both failed completely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  That's gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, Sea Lore Cotton Candy Clouds. Massive fail. The texture was very odd and uneven, then it died smooth, but none of the glitters are showing and it's chipping like crazy. Feels like vinyl on my nails, just peeling off. The colour is okay (bit darker irl), but all in all, not good.


It has glitters???  Takes note of brand, won't go there!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi BC! Nice to see you again! Love the mani, so summery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ILNP is going to my US address, and it's only just out for delivery today, so I wouldn't panic just yet!


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hi BC! Nice to see you again! Love the mani, so summery!
> 
> 
> I'm in a bit of a polish rut and have no idea what I want on my nails next. Help?  I tried two designs yesterday and both failed completely.


  Hiya!!

  Try daisies on a bright colour for summer? Have you ever done carnations? Black eyed susans? hmm... I seem to be on a flower theme here...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok, managed to get one decent photo out of all the ones that I took, this polish doesn't photograph easily. Emily de Molly Fashion Victim:






  Adding holo top coat to my toes only made it worse!! So on the one foot I have a too fleshy pinky coral, and on the other it looks even paler,even pinker, and the holo makes it look sort of slightly grey-diseased. This polish is coming off right now!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, managed to get one decent photo out of all the ones that I took, this polish doesn't photograph easily. Emily de Molly Fashion Victim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice. Oh dear, sorry to hear about your toes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 22, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Ok, managed to get one decent photo out of all the ones that I took, this polish doesn't photograph easily. Emily de Molly Fashion Victim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks so nice on you, I got one in error and I wasn't taken with it in the bottle, maybe I should take it back out of the "For Sale" pile!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 22, 2014)

Midweek mani time, it's an oldie - Picture Perfect by Leighton Denny:












This is just lovely - metallic, shimmery and just my favourite shade of red polish!


----------



## MRV (Jul 23, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Midweek mani time, it's an oldie - Picture Perfect by Leighton Denny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, a very lovely red. I get a fall vibe.


----------



## MRV (Jul 23, 2014)

Went crazy last night with two notorious CG 2013 neons: Bottoms Up and You Drive Me Coconuts.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  What a fun mani, and really nicely done!  The essence of summer fun!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Midweek mani time, it's an oldie - Picture Perfect by Leighton Denny:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow great job!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow I made the 15,000th post above ^ too funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Cult Nails Charming with a coat of Different Dimension Today was a Fairytale on the ring finger. This is what I chose to wear to the funeral today because at the viewing Grandma had a light purple rose placed in her hands.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Cult Nails Charming with a coat of Different Dimension Today was a Fairytale on the ring finger. This is what I chose to wear to the funeral today because at the viewing Grandma had a light purple rose placed in her hands.


  It's very pretty. Hugs to you.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Cult Nails Charming with a coat of Different Dimension Today was a Fairytale on the ring finger. This is what I chose to wear to the funeral today because at the viewing Grandma had a light purple rose placed in her hands.


 
  Very pretty and a lovely tribute.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Wow I made the 15,000th post above ^ too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very beautiful. I wore purple nails for my grandmothers funeral too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2014)

Bcteagirl said:


> Very pretty and a lovely tribute.
> thank you
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Dolly Snow*
> ...


  thank you. I'm sorry for your loss, Dolly


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> thank you thank you  thank you. I'm sorry for your loss, Dolly :support:


It was almost two months ago today And I am sorry for your loss as well :support:


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 23, 2014)

10% OFF one order at Nail Polish Canada. _Valid until Monday July 28 at midnight._
*Coupon Code: SAVE10N8B42*


  Works on sale items.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess everyone has seen the Louboutin polish by now, but here's the lineup. What do you think? I think the bottles are awefully pretty, but 50$ for a bottle?! Nah.

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/07/christian-louboutin-nail-lacquers-yes.html


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I guess everyone has seen the Louboutin polish by now, but here's the lineup. What do you think? I think the bottles are awefully pretty, but 50$ for a bottle?! Nah.  http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/07/christian-louboutin-nail-lacquers-yes.html


The bottle is gorgeous but the price tag is a big ol skiparoo


----------



## MRV (Jul 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> What a fun mani, and really nicely done!  The essence of summer fun!





Fuzzy said:


> Wow great job!


  Thank you, girls! It's not perfect but considering what a mess I made in the process the outcome is just fine.  





Fuzzy said:


> Wow I made the 15,000th post above ^ too funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You chose a very lovely mani, Fuzzy.  





Anneri said:


> I guess everyone has seen the Louboutin polish by now, but here's the lineup. What do you think? I think the bottles are awefully pretty, but 50$ for a bottle?! Nah.  http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/07/christian-louboutin-nail-lacquers-yes.html


  Ah, maybe for Louboutin fans...   A propos Anneri, do you remember when you told me about The Princess Bride? I accidentally saw the end part of it last weekend! I did not even know what it was until afterwards because my TV did not want to show the program info.  Wow, 15000 posts and 500 pages already.


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I guess everyone has seen the Louboutin polish by now, but here's the lineup. What do you think? I think the bottles are awefully pretty, but 50$ for a bottle?! Nah.
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/07/christian-louboutin-nail-lacquers-yes.html


I don't even like the bottle lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Cult Nails Charming with a coat of Different Dimension Today was a Fairytale on the ring finger. This is what I chose to wear to the funeral today because at the viewing Grandma had a light purple rose placed in her hands.


  A really pretty mani for a sad occasion
  x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I guess everyone has seen the Louboutin polish by now, but here's the lineup. What do you think? I think the bottles are awefully pretty, but 50$ for a bottle?! Nah.
> 
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/07/christian-louboutin-nail-lacquers-yes.html


  Ouch, I've spent more (EP I'm looking at YOU!!!) but the contents are more important to me than a spiky bottle, and they don't seem that special at first glance.
  Reminds me of this:
  http://www.styleite.com/shopping/worlds-most-expensive-nail-polish/
  I didn't buy it...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2014)

Midweek mani number 2!  My Leighton Denny suffered very badly from tipwear 
  This time I went for a mid-purple cream from Special FX topped with Maybelline Colorama in Ice Princess:



  Under halogens




  With flash




  Blurry rainbows!




  In shade




  Close-up


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2014)

New polishes for this week:



  ILNP Very Ornamental, Smitten I Never Drink...Wine, Emily de Molly Seeing Red, ILNP Rehab




  The Devil Wears Polish Desert Rose, Glitter Gal Furnace Glow Soft, Enchanted Polish Dance of the Sugar Plum, Enchanted Polish Keep Watch



  The EPs looked really similar with flash, so I did one without to prove they're different!
  Bit blurry now that I upload it, but you get the idea!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  nice haul!


  the purple polish peeled severely when I was scrubbing burnt-on scalloped potato off a glass pan. wasn't up for it I guess, so just the glitter nails remain on now


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 25, 2014)

This new Models Own set looks cute! (Candystore). I need the rhubarb one!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...set=a.169413999210.123229.139325339210&type=1


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 25, 2014)

Did you lovely nail addicts hear that now you can, now at ACE hardware.....buy paint for your walls using OPI nail polish colors....aaaaahhhh Im so excited :nanas:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Did you lovely nail addicts hear that now you can, now at ACE hardware.....buy paint for your walls using OPI nail polish colors....aaaaahhhh Im so excited


  Brilliant!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Message from MeiMei:

  Storewide sales! Get 20% discount with minimum order of S$100 from now to 28 July 2014 (GMT+8). Voucher code: Raya20

Wishing all Muslim friends and customers Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Brilliant!


It is so awesome, now I can take my fav nail lacquer from OPI and paint my bedroom


----------



## mintymilky (Jul 26, 2014)

Tried some watermelon nail art for the first time


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

mintymilky said:


> Tried some watermelon nail art for the first time


  That is really cool - well done, I wish I could pull that sort of nail art off, but I'm all thumbs!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 27, 2014)

I finally felt like buying polish again! I went to buy hair color and feel in love with OPI Green On the Runway


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's a blogpost with an overview of the autumn/winter collections of some mainstream brands:

http://www.chalkboardnails.com/2014/07/cosmoprof-north-america-2014-whats-new-in-nails.html


----------



## raych1984 (Jul 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Here's a blogpost with an overview of the autumn/winter collections of some mainstream brands:  http://www.chalkboardnails.com/2014/07/cosmoprof-north-america-2014-whats-new-in-nails.html


  I'm most excited for China Glaze and Color Club!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 27, 2014)

I had a really bad nail day yesterday!
  A drawer stuffed with polishes fell out of the chest and onto the floor, decanting its contents.
  One dead - RIP to Color Club First Looks, never worn.  Smashed to pieces all over the floor.
  One disabled - Famous Nail Addict in Symbol, never worn.  Top sheered off, managed to decant about half into another bottle.
  Dozens injured - about 50 bottles of polish liberally coated with the "blood" of the two above.  And my clothes once I'd finished cleaning up.  And my hands.  And some towels.  And a table mat.  And the drawer itself.  And the top of the chest... (not mine, the chest of drawers!).
  So I spent about 4 hours trying to clean up the mess, goodbye Saturday evening!
  Famous seem to have gone bust, so I won't be able to replace that one, so thank goodness I managed to salvage a little of it, because it's really pretty (turquoise with green glitters).  I'm not sure if I want another bottle of First Looks, when this one arrived it was a bit of a disappointment as I was expecting something a little more duochrome-y and a lot less dark.  And Color Club are one of the few brands I've been disappointed with the quality on (the only one I've worn was one of the holos and it chipped in hours).  Looked nice in its puddle on the floor mind you, though by the time I'd wiped it off all those bottles I was sick of looking at it. 
  So that was fun...


----------



## Bcteagirl (Jul 27, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a really bad nail day yesterday!
> A drawer stuffed with polishes fell out of the chest and onto the floor, decanting its contents.
> One dead - RIP to Color Club First Looks, never worn.  Smashed to pieces all over the floor.
> One disabled - Famous Nail Addict in Symbol, never worn.  Top sheered off, managed to decant about half into another bottle.
> ...


 
  Oh how horrible!!  What a mess! I can't even imagine, so sad. I had a friend who had a cupboard full of canning fall off the wall, she was heartbroken too.

  Very glad only 2 were broken (Although sad those two were broken!). Makes me re-think my cardboard box storage of nail polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 28, 2014)

Ladies, I'm coming on here to let you know that I won't be around for a while. We are having the worst time with my daughter, she has been acting very irrationally and is having a very serious mental health episode, she is hardly eating or drinking and is extremely angry. We have tried taking her to hospital, but she's refusing any medical help offered to her. I'm extremely stressed out, hardly eating, can't sleep and it's breaking my heart that we can't help her. She is now hating me for trying to get help and won't do anything for me. I'm really scared.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, I'm coming on here to let you know that I won't be around for a while. We are having the worst time with my daughter, she has been acting very irrationally and is having a very serious mental health episode, she is hardly eating or drinking and is extremely angry. We have tried taking her to hospital, but she's refusing any medical help offered to her. I'm extremely stressed out, hardly eating, can't sleep and it's breaking my heart that we can't help her. She is now hating me for trying to get help and won't do anything for me. I'm really scared.


  I'm so sorry Anita, hope things improve soon
  x


----------



## MRV (Jul 28, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a really bad nail day yesterday!
> A drawer stuffed with polishes fell out of the chest and onto the floor, decanting its contents.
> One dead - RIP to Color Club First Looks, never worn.  Smashed to pieces all over the floor.
> One disabled - Famous Nail Addict in Symbol, never worn.  Top sheered off, managed to decant about half into another bottle.
> ...


  Oh no, sorry to hear about your accident. The mess the broken polishes made must have been just aweful.


  Latest manis: CG Seahorsin' Around





  and Orly Tropical Pop with a matte TC


----------



## MRV (Jul 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, I'm coming on here to let you know that I won't be around for a while. We are having the worst time with my daughter, she has been acting very irrationally and is having a very serious mental health episode, she is hardly eating or drinking and is extremely angry. We have tried taking her to hospital, but she's refusing any medical help offered to her. I'm extremely stressed out, hardly eating, can't sleep and it's breaking my heart that we can't help her. She is now hating me for trying to get help and won't do anything for me. I'm really scared.


  So sorry to hear this. I truly hope you can find a way to solve things.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, I'm coming on here to let you know that I won't be around for a while. We are having the worst time with my daughter, she has been acting very irrationally and is having a very serious mental health episode, she is hardly eating or drinking and is extremely angry. We have tried taking her to hospital, but she's refusing any medical help offered to her. I'm extremely stressed out, hardly eating, can't sleep and it's breaking my heart that we can't help her. She is now hating me for trying to get help and won't do anything for me. I'm really scared.


So sorry to hear this. I'll be thinking of you and hope things improve for you all soon.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, I'm coming on here to let you know that I won't be around for a while. We are having the worst time with my daughter, she has been acting very irrationally and is having a very serious mental health episode, she is hardly eating or drinking and is extremely angry. We have tried taking her to hospital, but she's refusing any medical help offered to her. I'm extremely stressed out, hardly eating, can't sleep and it's breaking my heart that we can't help her. She is now hating me for trying to get help and won't do anything for me. I'm really scared.


  Oh Anita, I'm so keeping my fingers crossed that things are getting easier for you and your daughter! I really hope that it gets easier soon and that there's some kind of solution that will help all of you!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> 
> Great hauls! Ooh, you got one of those EP Mishka polishes! Speaking of which - I got my EPs today! June 2014 looks a bit similar to KW.
> ...


  Love love love. So summery!


  I really had some bad mani karma lately. Nothing I wanted to do came out right, or I didn't like it. I also recognized that I don't own any pink polishes. I mean deep pink, I've got some light pink ones that veer into the nude territory or glitters like TWAFT. Any recs?


----------



## beautycool (Jul 28, 2014)

To Anitacska.   Hope your ok !!!! It's hard coping with what things we have to go through with our children  It's never easy   Hope your all ok though  If you ever need a listening ear I don't judge etc  Please feel free to pm me  We live in the same town don't we ?  So your always welcome to pop round for a matter and a cuppa just to escape  Or meet you at a coffee shop Or something Hun x   Anyhow I'm only saying as it may help   Take care Hun ️


----------



## mintymilky (Jul 28, 2014)

*Anitacska*, all the best to you & your daughter! I hope she will accept your help.

*Anneri*, thank you! Yeah, I just have to pull myself together and actually try out nail art more often  Haven't been experimenting much lately..


----------



## Poppy Nailart (Jul 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, I'm coming on here to let you know that I won't be around for a while. We are having the worst time with my daughter, she has been acting very irrationally and is having a very serious mental health episode, she is hardly eating or drinking and is extremely angry. We have tried taking her to hospital, but she's refusing any medical help offered to her. I'm extremely stressed out, hardly eating, can't sleep and it's breaking my heart that we can't help her. She is now hating me for trying to get help and won't do anything for me. I'm really scared.


  A lot of courage with your daughter


----------



## MRV (Jul 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I finally got my ILNPs last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry about your bad NP luck. 

  Thanks!

  It was funny! That's why I started to watch it.

  What kind of pink are you looking for? Can you specify?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> 
> Great hauls! Ooh, you got one of those EP Mishka polishes! Speaking of which - I got my EPs today! June 2014 looks a bit similar to KW.
> ...


Gorgeous manis!  I love the orange on you!
  I succumbed to eBay for my Mishka, don't ask the price!  Worth it though, I love it and I reckon it's the holo-est EP I own.  I may have to get the other two as well....


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I finally got my ILNPs last week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few decent suspects for a nice red holo, we'll see when I get round to wearing them!  My Mishka was eBay and a wad of cash I'm afraid, but I love it!
  I like the magenta pinks at the moment, and I veer to holos so I would highly recommend either CbL Dirty Diana or Emily de Molly Maddy's Magenta.  Or for an orangey-pink sparkle, Polish Me Silly in Fireball is awesome looking.  They're the pinks that have stood out to me recently.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2014)

New mani time with Phantasm by Ethereal Lacquer - loads of pics, sorry!







































This is really similar to Liquid Sky's Twilight Peacock I posted previously.  However, this one took four coats for opacity, so definitely not the same!  The colour shifts are about the same, but the whole thing is a bit paler, more metallic, and less holo.  It's pretty though, and probably would look different over a darker colour, I'll be trying that at some point!  The holo really saves itself for very direct very bright light.  Haven't had any sun today, so I'm not sure what it will do then!  (We had the most amazing storm this morning, about 2 hours of thunder. lightning, hailstones and torrential rain, it's been near enough 30 for the last fortnight, so that was a shock!)


----------



## Anneri (Jul 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen Thank you for the recs! I'll have a look! I also like your new mani though I think I prefer Twilight Peacock!  MRV, I'm looking for deeper pinks, nothing light or pastel. Also, a bit more complex than just a creme!  Here are some of my manis I wore last week!  IB Acid Ocean. Love!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Essie Urban Jungle with some nail tattoos/ water decals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A lot of drugstore polishes, mainly Catrice with nailvinyls and one of the Maybelline Acid Washs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is Bottle Service I ranted about in my post yesterday. I hated it on its own. Then I tried to stamp over it which didn't work out, and then I tried a waterspotted mani with I Hit my bunny phone which is - okayish. I don't want to try my other ILNPs because I'm afraid they'll suck too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this is a fun combo of a Kiko polish (I really wish they would start to name their polishes!) and Zoya Richelle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  I prefer Twilight Peacock too, but this is very pretty!
  Acid Ocean looks beautiful, I've ordered Reign but now I'm wishing I'd gone for AO as well!
  So sorry to hear about your ILNPs, that's one of the very few I didn't go for from that collection, I'm not big on silver polish, somehow it just doesn't suit me.  (Weirdly I love gold polish, but only wear silver jewellery!)  It certainly doesn't look anything special in your pic, no wonder you were disappointed.  What else did you get?
  By the way I adore that Kiko, a proper Cadbury purple, just stunning, and I like your nail art with it too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2014)

New polishes!



  The Devil Wears Polish Linear Ultrachrome No 2, Ninja Polish unnamed prototype (navy with holo sparkles)


----------



## MRV (Jul 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani time with Phantasm by Ethereal Lacquer - loads of pics, sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will look into my stash for the pinks.

  Lovely manis again! The drugstore and Kiko ones especially. Is that 473? (I got 472 and 474). You managed to do fine saving your ILNP mani. I think I have one silvery from them - yes, MEGA. It lived more up to it's name.

  My new mani is Elevation Puncak Jaya with Yeti's Oceanside Vacation. PJ' s formula was just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 creamy!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2014)

This is such a fun post for all of us indie polish junkies!

http://workplaypolish.com/2014/07/3...eet-the-brains-behind-the-independent-brands/


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you, PQ. I don't know what happened but by 24 hrs my right hand nails were all crackled! They did not chip though (apart from a tiny one) until the next day, by the time my left hand nails were also crackled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ugh that is so hot, MRV! ...sounds like what it normally would be in Toronto, but it has been mid-20s this week and mid-teens at night. it's very strange, but I'm not complaining! It was helpful to walk home in 20C from the blood test lab after they took all my blood lol Would have fainted if it was 30C!

  Gorgeous mani! I love the name Yeti's Oceanside Vacation lol


----------



## MRV (Aug 1, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Very Pretty, I really love the neon!
> 
> Ugh that is so hot, MRV! ...sounds like what it normally would be in Toronto, but it has been mid-20s this week and mid-teens at night. it's very strange, but I'm not complaining! It was helpful to walk home in 20C from the blood test lab after they took all my blood lol Would have fainted if it was 30C!
> 
> Gorgeous mani! I love the name Yeti's Oceanside Vacation lol


  Thanks, Fuzzy! Nice to hear you've had some cooler days. Yesterday we finally had a considerable but shot thunder storm with heavy rain, and it was sooo good to have a cool evening! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Ok, here's CbL Gemini Rising (much bighter IRL!) and KBS Partners in Lime


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you, PQ. I don't know what happened but by 24 hrs my right hand nails were all crackled! They did not chip though (apart from a tiny one) until the next day, by the time my left hand nails were also crackled!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a really pretty blue, and those glitters add something special!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Really interesting! TY, Anneri.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Fuzzy! Nice to hear you've had some cooler days. Yesterday we finally had a considerable but shot thunder storm with heavy rain, and it was sooo good to have a cool evening!
> ...


  What an awesome green holo - that wasn't on my shopping list... until now!  You wear it well!  (Sorry, but the glitters aren't doing it for me, I prefer the nails that don't have them)


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2014)

I was at the Mac store today and swatched the new topcoats on my existing dark purple mani. Yup, quite nice, but absolutely redundant for npas!  I took a few pics - pinky ist the texture tc which was the most boring of all.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm spamming today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here're the autumn and holiday collections by ORLY and I kinda like them!

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.de/2014/08/coming-soon-orly-sparkle-collection.html

http://picturedtinsel.blogspot.de/2014/08/coming-soon-orly-smoky-collection-fall.html


----------



## MRV (Aug 4, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm spamming today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I might get a few but thankfully most of the new fall shades I've seen are not tempting me.


  In the spring I had this 'coral on coral' mani with some spring Essies. This was supposed to be kind of a more saturated summer version but the stamping did not quite work. Anyways, it's Essie Roarrrrange and Fierce, No Fear.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 4, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! The green glitter is a texture polish (on it's own here) so it does look a bit different...
> 
> 
> I saw these irl a few weeks ago but did not get any more excited than when I learned about them. They may work with Mac polishes and other cremes but I'm not really interested in this kind of toppers when there are better "real" polishes. The texture one is almost like crinkled plastic on your nail!
> ...


Another flawless mani MRV, you do such a fantastic job!  And wear such different colours from me - really makes me think about expanding, that brown is deliciously different to anything I have.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 4, 2014)

This week's new mani from me is (allegedly) Liquid Sky Lacquer - Walk on the Wild Side:




With Flash





Sunlight





In shade

  I'm not convinced this colour is labelled correctly, online swatches show a much more vibrant purple than this one.  It's pretty, but a bit pastel for my usual taste.  The holo is awesome though!  I've emailed LSL to ask her opinion - unfortunately, it's many months since I bought this polish, way too late to raise any sort of ruckus about mislabelling or send it back, but I'm convinced I've not got the right colour here.
  I expected this:




Not quite the same!  This is a good lesson in not buying polishes you don't get a chance to wear for months!!!
  Will I learn....???

  My only new polish for last week was The Devil Wears Polish - Good Evening Clarice:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2014)

Just wanted to drop in and say thank you for your kind words. Things aren't any better here, some days are better than others, but on the whole, nothing's changed. Very upsetting. We have an appointment with the children's mental health services on Thursday, my husband will be going to it as there is no way we can drag my daughter there, she's still saying noone can help her and doesn't want us to get help. I haven't got much faith in what they can do for us this way, but we'll see what they say. In the meantime we're trying to cope with each day as it comes. It's very hard for my other two as well, they'd missed out on our holiday (we were going to go to Portugal, but there was no way we could risk it) and they are both struggling with the situation. My husband is off work this week, but back next week, so I'm fully expecting to be stuck at home all week. Not how we wanted our summer holiday to be spent, but what can you do? Anyway, thanks again for your kind wishes. Love to you all. xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say thank you for your kind words. Things aren't any better here, some days are better than others, but on the whole, nothing's changed. Very upsetting. We have an appointment with the children's mental health services on Thursday, my husband will be going to it as there is no way we can drag my daughter there, she's still saying noone can help her and doesn't want us to get help. I haven't got much faith in what they can do for us this way, but we'll see what they say. In the meantime we're trying to cope with each day as it comes. It's very hard for my other two as well, they'd missed out on our holiday (we were going to go to Portugal, but there was no way we could risk it) and they are both struggling with the situation. My husband is off work this week, but back next week, so I'm fully expecting to be stuck at home all week. Not how we wanted our summer holiday to be spent, but what can you do? Anyway, thanks again for your kind wishes. Love to you all. xxx


I'm so sorry to hear that things aren't improving Anita.  It must be really frightening for the whole family.
  Take care of yourself
  x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 5, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's new mani from me is (allegedly) Liquid Sky Lacquer - Walk on the Wild Side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Just thought I'd update you - Carolyn at LSL came back to me and categorically stated that this polish is definitely NOT Walk on the Wild Side!  She thinks it's been mis-labelled and has said she'll send me a replacement bottle, which is awesome considering I said I didn't expect any action about a polish bought a while ago from a third party stockist.
  I've sent my address, so hopefully I'll have the real deal on the way soon!  I hope she realised when I emailed her that I'm in the UK!


----------



## MRV (Aug 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just thought I'd update you - Carolyn at LSL came back to me and categorically stated that this polish is definitely NOT Walk on the Wild Side!  She thinks it's been mis-labelled and has said she'll send me a replacement bottle, which is awesome considering I said I didn't expect any action about a polish bought a while ago from a third party stockist.
> I've sent my address, so hopefully I'll have the real deal on the way soon!  I hope she realised when I emailed her that I'm in the UK!


  That mislabeling is such a bummer but nice to hear you're getting the right one. Once I received a mislabeled FF from a stockist, too. I found a pic here:





  I noticed right away that hey I already have this polish (Abracadaver). Sea Pony is a brighter purple with brighter glitters. I contacted FF and told them about it and they said it's def. mislabeled. In the end I got the correct polish from the stockist.


  ATM I'm wearing two P&J polishes, 014 Confetti and 015 Venus. This looks rather springy or even winterly but they are from summer 2011.










 I'm dying here. On Monday we had +32.6 C, yesterday almost as much, and I was just thinking "feels cooler" and it's +30 C again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today should be the last day over +30 C though. It's not funny any more as it's been super hot for weeks!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I prefer Twilight Peacock too, but this is very pretty! Acid Ocean looks beautiful, I've ordered Reign but now I'm wishing I'd gone for AO as well! So sorry to hear about your ILNPs, that's one of the very few I didn't go for from that collection, I'm not big on silver polish, somehow it just doesn't suit me.  (Weirdly I love gold polish, but only wear silver jewellery!)  It certainly doesn't look anything special in your pic, no wonder you were disappointed.  What else did you get? By the way I adore that Kiko, a proper Cadbury purple, just stunning, and I like your nail art with it too.


  Thank you PQ! I also got Admire Me and Blue Steel. I did my nails with Admire Me today and am disappointed again. I don't know, I really dislike the formula and the holo is so weak!  





MRV said:


> Thank you, PQ. I don't know what happened but by 24 hrs my right hand nails were all crackled! They did not chip though (apart from a tiny one) until the next day, by the time my left hand nails were also crackled! :shock:  I dunno. Maybe it was just the heavy layers? Can't be my new matte TC (It's PP g'day matte!).  We are waiting to see the Mishka on you!   This one looks nice! I love metallic holos.  We've had just a terrible weather! First 5 days +30 C minimum, then two +29 C! Today's the same but finally we should get some rain! During this time I have not seen any rain or thunders, they skipped us even yesterday. We should have three cooler days coming but then it's this :hot:  again all next week!   I will look into my stash for the pinks.  Lovely manis again! The drugstore and Kiko ones especially. Is that 473? (I got 472 and 474). You managed to do fine saving your ILNP mani. I think I have one silvery from them - yes, MEGA. It lived more up to it's name.  My new mani is Elevation Puncak Jaya with Yeti's Oceanside Vacation. PJ' s formula was just mg:  creamy!


  Thank you MRV! Yes, that's 473. Kiko should really come up with names for their polishes!   I love this manis. I'm totally into blues of all kinds right now.  





MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! The green glitter is a texture polish (on it's own here) so it does look a bit different...   I saw these irl a few weeks ago but did not get any more excited than when I learned about them. They may work with Mac polishes and other cremes but I'm not really interested in this kind of toppers when there are better "real" polishes. The texture one is almost like crinkled plastic on your nail! :lol:  Thank you for the swatches though! Good to have them in our swatch library.   I might get a few but thankfully most of the new fall shades I've seen are not tempting me.   In the spring I had this 'coral on coral' mani with some spring Essies. This was supposed to be kind of a more saturated summer version but the stamping did not quite work. Anyways, it's Essie Roarrrrange and Fierce, No Fear.


  I absolutely love those two colours together. It has some kind of 70s summer vibe! Love!  





PearlyQueen said:


> Another flawless mani MRV, you do such a fantastic job!  And wear such different colours from me - really makes me think about expanding, that brown is deliciously different to anything I have.


  I totally agree with that!  





Anitacska said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say thank you for your kind words. Things aren't any better here, some days are better than others, but on the whole, nothing's changed. Very upsetting. We have an appointment with the children's mental health services on Thursday, my husband will be going to it as there is no way we can drag my daughter there, she's still saying noone can help her and doesn't want us to get help. I haven't got much faith in what they can do for us this way, but we'll see what they say. In the meantime we're trying to cope with each day as it comes. It's very hard for my other two as well, they'd missed out on our holiday (we were going to go to Portugal, but there was no way we could risk it) and they are both struggling with the situation. My husband is off work this week, but back next week, so I'm fully expecting to be stuck at home all week. Not how we wanted our summer holiday to be spent, but what can you do? Anyway, thanks again for your kind wishes. Love to you all. xxx


  I really hope that things are getting better soon for you and your family. I'm crossing my fingers that life will be a bit easier soon! Take care of yourself!  





PearlyQueen said:


> Just thought I'd update you - Carolyn at LSL came back to me and categorically stated that this polish is definitely NOT Walk on the Wild Side!  She thinks it's been mis-labelled and has said she'll send me a replacement bottle, which is awesome considering I said I didn't expect any action about a polish bought a while ago from a third party stockist. I've sent my address, so hopefully I'll have the real deal on the way soon!  I hope she realised when I emailed her that I'm in the UK!


  That's good news! I like both purples, truth to be told!  





MRV said:


> I'm sorry to hear this and hoping for a turn for the better for you all! :hug:    Thank you, PQ! Browns are actually quite nice. I prefer warm browns but this one is a nice taupe (it's lighter irl).   That mislabeling is such a bummer but nice to hear you're getting the right one. Once I received a mislabeled FF from a stockist, too. I found a pic here:
> 
> I noticed right away that hey I already have this polish (Abracadaver). Sea Pony is a brighter purple with brighter glitters. I contacted FF and told them about it and they said it's def. mislabeled. In the end I got the correct polish from the stockist.     ATM I'm wearing two P&J polishes, 014 Confetti and 015 Venus. This looks rather springy or even winterly but they are from summer 2011.
> 
> :hot:  I'm dying here. On Monday we had +32.6 C, yesterday almost as much, and I was just thinking "feels cooler" and it's +30 C again! :thud: Today should be the last day over +30 C though. It's not funny any more as it's been super hot for weeks!


  I hope it's cooler now, MRV! We had some hot and always quite humid days, but thankfully it cools down a bit during the night. It's not as bad as last year, thankfully!    I spent my and the hubby's birthday weekend in the blackforest and Lake Como, Italy. We had some nice days. I had absolutely no time to do my nails - luckily I did my birthday mani before we left and it held up really good! I did some confetti nails aka dotticure. Very easy, but quite time consuming!  I saw that MeiMei had an Enchanted Restock last week, but I was to late. That would've been a nice birthday present! Right now I'm thinking about ordering some polishes during her sale, but I can't make up my mind yet.  Now, manis!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Today's mani with Admire Me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And a mosaic mani. That's a fun and easy mani! I started with painting some metallic polishes on some tape and waited for it to dry. I painted my nails with a blackened purple by maybelline and peeled the polish of the tape, Cut and broke it into little pieces and stuck them on my nails with tc.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did you guys see the new Enchanted? Is that a dark Navy or black? Whatever, I'lm be getting it!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> ATM I'm wearing two P&J polishes, 014 Confetti and 015 Venus. This looks rather springy or even winterly but they are from summer 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done for spotting your dupes, glad to hear you got that one sorted too.  I've had a shipping notice for my replacement too, so my UK address didn't put her off!  I do think it's amazing that she'd do that when I didn't buy direct.
  Another pretty mani there, you're right about it having a feel of spring about it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Oh I'm so sorry about your ILNP disappointment - I do have Admire Me, but it hasn't made it onto my nails yet, now I'm disappointed too and I haven't even worn it! At least it's a pretty colour, looks nice on you.  And Blue Steel is on its way to me...
  Your manis are cute as always.
  And I'm guessing that new EP has to join me in the near future!  Very different from any I have at first glance.
  I honestly don't mind the Liquid Sky I'm wearing now, but I don't think it's a colour I'd have chosen - a bit pastel, though it is STUNNING in sunlight, I love it then!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2014)

Oops, came in to post a discount code for Color4Nails - 15% off across the board for their 1st Anniversary with code ANNIV2014


----------



## MRV (Aug 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oops, came in to post a discount code for Color4Nails - 15% off across the board for their 1st Anniversary with code ANNIV2014


  Nooo! I just ordered from them and got my package yesterday. I had to put FF Underlight on right away. It's an awesome *green teal *jelly with all sorts of glitters and flakies. My phone does not want to show the green in it so I literally took another shot "under a light".


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ!
> 
> 
> Nooo! I just ordered from them and got my package yesterday. I had to put FF Underlight on right away. It's an awesome *green teal *jelly with all sorts of glitters and flakies. My phone does not want to show the green in it so I literally took another shot "under a light".


  Oh so sorry MRV, I hate it when codes turn up just too late too 
  Now maybe you can tell me why I took Underlight out of my cart just before I checked out?????   It's awesome on you, I wasn't taken with a few of the online swatches I googled before buying   But it looks utterly awesome on you!  Just beautiful  Is it layered or solo?


----------



## MRV (Aug 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh so sorry MRV, I hate it when codes turn up just too late too
> Now maybe you can tell me *why I took Underlight out of my cart just before I checked out?????*   It's awesome on you, I wasn't taken with a few of the online swatches I googled before buying   But it looks utterly awesome on you!  Just beautiful  Is it layered or solo?








 Now that was a bad decision! It's like a mermaid of glass! Pics don't do justice. I'm wearing it solo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Now that was a bad decision! It's like a mermaid of glass! Pics don't do justice. I'm wearing it solo.


It's sold out now 

  FYI, Enchanted Polish homepage - coming soon:



  Flashing Lights



  Good Life
  Plus the one shown above (Dark Fantasy).  Good luck ladies!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh, they don't do the preorder thing for those? Then I'm going to miss out.  Can't refresh their site tonight.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a couple of new toppers to share with you this week:




Polish Me Silly Mind Blowing and Ninja Polish Color Change Garnet.
  I hoped CCG would be full coverage, but I think it's more a glitter topcoat.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh, they don't do the preorder thing for those? Then I'm going to miss out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure Anneri, I've not heard anything, I just popped on to their site (the Beatles collection was showing there the other day, all sold out though) to see if anything was there, and I found the three above showing as Coming Soon.  I haven't had an email about either a sale or a pre-order, could be either or a flash restock.  I'm hoping for a preorder though, it's just so much easier!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 10, 2014)

I so hope it's a preorder - I'd love to get Dark Fantasy! The other two I'm not sure about. What about you? Do you want all three?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2014)

And my new mani is Dance Legend Big Bang, loads of pics as it's so multichromey with sparkle too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I so hope it's a preorder - I'd love to get Dark Fantasy! The other two I'm not sure about. What about you? Do you want all three?


I'd love Flashing Lights and Dark Fantasy - and if it was a preorder, with the combined postage, I'd definitely get all three, though Good Life isn't really my sort of colour at first glance.
  I've been desperate for EP to do a gold, I just hope it's a full coverage rather than just glitter.  Austin Powers has been on my wish list for too long, but I've resisted the scalpers thus far!


----------



## MRV (Aug 11, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my new mani is Dance Legend Big Bang, loads of pics as it's so multichromey with sparkle too!


  Lovely! Uh, I don't have this one yet.


  I'm wearing BL Goss with some stamping atm:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's sold out now
> 
> FYI, Enchanted Polish homepage - coming soon:
> 
> ...


  Those are beautiful


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 11, 2014)

OPI's Halloween collection is PEANUTS 
  You know charlie brown. How cute is that.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my new mani is Dance Legend Big Bang, loads of pics as it's so multichromey with sparkle too!


  Wonderful polish! I especially like the last pic with the pears in the background!  Would you believe that I just ordered my first DLs?!  





PearlyQueen said:


> I'd love Flashing Lights and Dark Fantasy - and if it was a preorder, with the combined postage, I'd definitely get all three, though Good Life isn't really my sort of colour at first glance. I've been desperate for EP to do a gold, I just hope it's a full coverage rather than just glitter.  Austin Powers has been on my wish list for too long, but I've resisted the scalpers thus far!


  It rather looks like a glitter, doesn't it? Idk, it looks a bit too flashy for me and the other one is a tad too orange - I wish there was a nice metallic golden holo!  





MRV said:


> Oh no, it was the discount!  Nothing happened :yawn: ...?   That Ninja looks nice though!   Lovely! Uh, I don't have this one yet.   I'm wearing BL Goss with some stamping atm:


  The BL looks a bit like Penny Talk. Are they dupes? I love the colour of Penny Talk, but it's so brush-strokey!  





Dolly Snow said:


> OPI's Halloween collection is PEANUTS  You know charlie brown. How cute is that.


  If I could get the water decals they included in the mini pack in their own I'd totally would! They're so cute! But I don't like the glitter polishes - I don't particularly like bar glitter.  My last two manis! I got two polishes from the Essence Aquatics LE which I wear together with ILNP Blue Steel.  Especially the dark blue sand is stunning!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's the sand polish on it's own - sorry about the wonky application, that's the one I painted with my non dominant hand!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here're some Kiko Creme polishes with IB Moonlight.


----------



## MRV (Aug 13, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> OPI's Halloween collection is PEANUTS
> You know charlie brown. How cute is that.
> 
> Cool! I need the yellow at least.
> ...


  I have to check it out. They say Goss is a rose gold and PT "an authenic copper metallic" though. Goss was fairly good but it did not like going over on the first layer.

  Love the Essence mix, the one that looks like AA especially.

  Sorry for not getting back on those pinks for you earlier. Looks like I actually have not got that many. Most of them lean to purple or are neons (CG). There are some like Orly Preamp or La Vida Loca (but they have shimmers). Illamasqua has some nice ones and the new KBS is really intense:





Loella, Collide, Grab, Obsess, Harem, and Beach Please


  Yesterday I put on my first RBL (NaisandNoms). The texture was not that good at all: chalky, uneven and crimpy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm not a thin coat girl! Don't mind the experimental stamping. I got a new plate.


----------



## MRV (Aug 13, 2014)

Anneri, they are very close to each other. Goss is ever so slightly more red than PT. Here Goss is next to the green.


----------



## MRV (Aug 13, 2014)

Anneri, they are very close to each other. Goss is ever so slightly more red than PT. Here Goss is next to the green.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  EDIT: now I see what the "you have error in your system" was!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Oh, I do hope you love Dance Legend as much as I do!  Their New Prisms are awesome, their chameleons include my favourite polish ever and I love this first wear of their Galaxy collection!  I'm working up to a new order from Russia to pick up the 2 LE galaxies...
  EP-wise, I'm concerned the gold might just be glitter, wouldn't want to pay $16+P&P for that, I guess there will be a description some time.  A good gold holo is what I've been wanting from them for ages, I'm crossing my fingers this will fit!
  I love your shades of blue mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone seen the new ILNP swatches?
  http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/?p=5152

  I fancy a few...
  I heard a rumour Friday is pre-orders, if it lasts to Sunday I'll probably have Black Orchid, Fall Semester, Peace (H) and Masquerade (H).  Also tempted by Homecoming, but I'm not sure...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2014)

I also have a question for any American ladies about import duty and taxes when you buy from Australia.  I've read that there's no duty due until your order is over $200, is that right?  I feel a Femme Fatale delivery coming on, and I resent the charges UK RM add on - don't mind paying my taxes, but they take the micky with their flat fee.  So I'm thinking of sending it to my US address instead...
  Thanks if you have any info!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2014)

And if anyone's interested, Ruby White Tips are offering 2 free polishes with any order, tell them what you want and if they have stock, they'll give you them, otherwise pot luck!  No shipping to the UK though.  They're on Etsy.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2014)

For all the NPAs in this thread!

http://www.buzzfeed.com/valesha/25-things-all-nail-polish-addicts-can-related-to-bhor



  I'll reply to you individually later!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 14, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone seen the new ILNP swatches?
> http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/?p=5152
> 
> I fancy a few...
> I heard a rumour Friday is pre-orders, if it lasts to Sunday I'll probably have Black Orchid, Fall Semester, Peace (H) and Masquerade (H).  Also tempted by Homecoming, but I'm not sure...


  I saw them, but after my disappointment with their polishes that were on sale I'm skipping.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But there're some lovely ones for sure! The thing is, all those bloggers that receive samples are so heavy on the lightning and photoshopping that it's not a realistic picture of the actual polish they're presenting. I don't carry a daylight lamp around with me to achieve that effect on my nails! Sometimes I'm checking out smaller blogs to see more 'realistic' pics.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you MRV for pulling out all those pinks for me! I totally love the KBshimmer one! I already got three pinks - I got Essie's Haute in the Heat, an orchid Catrice I'll post a mani with later and a DL that will hopefully arrive tomorrow! Sloooooooowly easing into it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  My favourite ever (so far anyway, and I only count ones I've actually worn!) is Boggs - loved it so much I bought a backup bottle!
  I was a bit wary of posting the ILNP link after your disappointment, but I did it anyway!  The more I've thought about it, the more I think I'll leave Homecoming, but to be honest I'm a bit broke and there's loads of other stuff on my list, so I might leave it a while and skip preorder.  For four polishes, I'd save a whole $4 if the usual rules apply, and I think I'd rather get some of the others first.  It's not like ILNP are like EP, where you order NOW or miss out!  
  By the way Nail Polish Canada are restocking EP on Monday, the usual Canada only for the first restock, then US allowed at the random restocks starting 18 hours later, they don't ship to Europe.  I still want Dream On, but I doubt I'll get it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2014)

My midweek mani is an old Special FX mirror in a pale lilacy-pink, topped with Rimmel Disco Ball:











  For some reason I thought the Disco Ball was holo glitter, the little turquoise blue ones threw me!  It does make a pretty combo though.


----------



## MRV (Aug 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My midweek mani is an old Special FX mirror in a pale lilacy-pink, topped with Rimmel Disco Ball:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a pretty combo! The little glitters make a nice accent.


  Since you've been taking about DL, I put on Phobos. It's this green-blue teal/purple/blue multichrome you know with flakies. My phone probably gave a few extra shades to it:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> I saw them earlier but I think I have to skip the pre-order once again. I will probably pick up a few later. If I'm really good I'll wait for the next collection and order from both at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pretty, Phobos is HIGH on my wishlist!  It looks soooo pretty on you.

  It seems I missed an EP surprise sale of a gorgeous new colour:




It's just my kind of thing too, I prefer it to all 3 of the "coming soon" ones. 
  I hate it when you check the site to find "sold out" messages on things you would love to buy.
  Maybe it'll turn up on a blog sale, I keep seeing the last one of these surprise one-offs (Once upon a cloud) in sales and on eBay (not tempted by the colour though).  I bet this one will be harder to find. 
  Life In Plastic was also there by the way.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow MRV, Phobos is a stunner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Was it LE? MUST get it!!!

  Oh no, PQ! That's such a bummer that there was a kind of silent release nobody knew about! The colour truly is mesmerising. I totally agree, it's a lot prettier than the other three.

  Isn't the new Zoya collection pretty?
http://nblo.gs/ZfFc0
  It's so autumnal!

  Fall arrived here too, it seems! Raining cats and dogs, and I've somehow caught a cold. I'll post my haul and manis later! (It's such a nice haul! Totally in love with a new brand!)


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 18, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> So pretty, Phobos is HIGH on my wishlist!  It looks soooo pretty on you.  It seems I missed an EP surprise sale of a gorgeous new colour:
> 
> It's just my kind of thing too, I prefer it to all 3 of the "coming soon" ones.  I hate it when you check the site to find "sold out" messages on things you would love to buy. Maybe it'll turn up on a blog sale, I keep seeing the last one of these surprise one-offs (Once upon a cloud) in sales and on eBay (not tempted by the colour though).  I bet this one will be harder to find.  Life In Plastic was also there by the way.


I need this


----------



## MRV (Aug 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Wow MRV, Phobos is a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anneri! Yes, it's LE. That's why I grabbed it and the other one from that collection a while back.

  I might get something from the Zoya collection.

  We have the cats and dogs here, too. It's like 5 minutes of sunshine, 5 minutes of pouring rain, then back again and some thunders in between!

  Anneri, I'm trying to find some suggestions for you. I had a look at my swatch sticks - there was a few, and hopefully more from the untrieds.


  I'm wearing two polishes from the new CG The Giver collection - Capacity to See Beyond and Givers Theme - with KBS Happily Ever Aster. Both CGs had a great texture, and I like the KSB a lot, too.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 18, 2014)

Super pretty combo MRV!  Here're the haul and recent manis. I ordered from Hypnotic Polish in The Netherlands for the first time because I wanted to try the El Corazon line they carry and which popped up on my ig Feed quite regularly lately. I was curious!   Also, their shipping rate is quite reasonable.  I got DL Lollypop, two El Corazon linear and one scattered holo, and two of their kaleidoscope polishes that have tiny glitters and dry in a satin finish. I also got a Smitten polish because I was looking for a nice blue holo.  Maria from Hypnotic also included some nailfoils in my package!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And here's my mani with one of the kaleidoscope polishes (no 08):


----------



## MRV (Aug 18, 2014)

Anneri, looks like I don't have anything surprising when it comes to pink glitters as I mostly tend to skip them.  There are the good old DLs  Sweet Dreams Candy Shop I'm Edible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hares Test Your Love! Flight of the Flamingos Party Palace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dancing Bird of Paradise Dog Day Dream Anemone Gardens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And one FF: The Other Side of the World


----------



## Anneri (Aug 18, 2014)

MRV said:


>


  Thank you MRV! It's so nice of you to root through your stash for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I totally love the first DL, the FF, and Flight of the Flamingos. Let's see what I'll add to the next haul!


----------



## MRV (Aug 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you MRV! It's so nice of you to root through your stash for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  NP! The only problem was trying to pick polishes that would still be available! Sweet Dreams is awesome. Def. worth it! And if you are interested in the FF, Beauty So Fly still has it. It seems very purple in their swatch but I suspect it's over something there. It was so different when I wore it.


----------



## Anaphora (Aug 19, 2014)

Forgive me if this has been discussed to death, but how is everyone liking the Nails Inc. Perfect Nude polishes? They looked so pretty at Sephora today!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Nice haul and that Kaleidoscope looks really interesting. What is the colour of those tiny glitters?   NP! The only problem was trying to pick polishes that would still be available! Sweet Dreams is awesome. Def. worth it! And if you are interested in the FF, Beauty So Fly still has it. It seems very purple in their swatch but I suspect it's over something there. It was so different when I wore it.


  Thank you MRV! The glitters are blue. Looking forward to wearing the white one - reminds me of porcellain! I'll be on the lookout for Dreams when I'm in the US in October! Polish hunting yay! 


Anaphora said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed to death, but how is everyone liking the Nails Inc. Perfect Nude polishes? They looked so pretty at Sephora today!


  Hi Anaphora! I haven't seen the topic come up in this thread - I for one don't have any experience with Nails Inc. because they're not available over here! But maybe someone else can weigh in.  Wanted to post two manis I wore last week! First, my easing into pink mani with a new Essence sand tc that's apparently not that different than the DL one:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then I tried a new nailsticker thingy by Essence again that crinkles when it's polished - the blue base colour in the other nails is called Finding Dori which was the Main reason to get it because it's my rl nickname!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also saw this on ig this morning and am wondering - is she doing a whole new collection?! This one looks like my IB Moonlight though.


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2014)

Quote:


Anaphora said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed to death, but how is everyone liking the Nails Inc. Perfect Nude polishes? They looked so pretty at Sephora today!
> 
> I have not heard of them either. I have some Nails Inc polishes (mainly greens) but I'm not able to see the brand irl either.
> 
> ...


  Oh, lucky you! You'll be able to hunt down so many things there.

  That Essence sand looks a lot like OPI My Current Crush. Lovely shades!

  Is that Dori polish the same you were wearing earlier? It's really nice. Wonder if the Mac's AA polish is like that on nails... Love that foil, too.

  (On a side note, I'm happy that NARS has made a lipstick with my name. I have to get something from that collection.)

  Uh, I really hope that's a collection because it would mean that they are available more than those flash releases! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This polish looks like Lilypad Gold is Mine that I got recently.


  I'm wearing Illamasqua Noble with EdM Hardware. This looks better irl (Noble is more turquoise). I think HW was a bit too glittery for this purpose.


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2014)

Now I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We have received (so late) two OPI collections here, the summer neons and the Coca-Cola collection. When I first saw pics of the Coca-Cola collection there was this orange creme shade which then mysteriously changed into an orange glitter (when I ordered from the US & did not get this one). Now I see that the orange polish that is sold here is that nice muted orange creme again. Is it really possible that they are selling a creme in Europe (Orange You Stylish) and an orange glitter in the US (Orange You Fantastic!) for some odd ingredient reason again? Yikes, do I have to drop a quadruple sum for that polish here?! 

  I've also seen the new fall Diors. Not my shade, but I'm kind of interested in getting the polish that's called Chicken Leg!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Now I'm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I know that in Germany we received different polishes than in the US. I think we got a golden one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How much is an OPI polish in your corner of the world?

  Also, referring to your last post: Yeah, Dori is a nice polish, though a bit brush-strokey. It looks similar to AA for sure! I used it in the triangular mani I posted  a few days ago.

  Soooooooo looking forward to our vacation in the US! I'm counting down the days (it's 42 now). I've been quite bad today because I ordered the Glam polish Hawaiian trio that's a MeiMei exclusive - we're going to Hawaii, so how could I not?!

  A propos Illamasqua, I'm getting the new one from their fall collection for sure: http://www.pixiwoo.com/2014/08/illa...&utm_campaign=Feed:+pixiwoo+(....Pixiwoo....)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! It's a nice polish, especially when it shifts the way that the flakies are different shade from the base.
> 
> I saw it too. Too late I mean. I was stalking the polishes' pages, not the main polish page! I was just - what
> 
> ...


  Love your combo, sooo me!
  I dare say that EP will be mine for some ridiculously high price in the future!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2014)

Anaphora said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed to death, but how is everyone liking the Nails Inc. Perfect Nude polishes? They looked so pretty at Sephora today!


  They look really classy.  So not me at all!  I do like a Nails Inc polish though, the brand works with my nail chemistry somehow to make it easy to use and long lasting.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  That crinkly blue is interesting, I wasn't convinced I'd like it but when I expanded the picture I changed my mind!  Very adventurous!
  That EP is not singing my name at all, it's always nice to find one I don't mind skipping, but it makes me even more wary that the gold one from further up will also just be glitter.  I don't need any more glitter, I have a drawer full that I seldom wear.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2014)

My midweek mani for this week is George 3D glitters in Aquarium over Dazzling Emerald from Attitude:








It's much brighter in your face green and much sparklier in real life.  You can't really see the undies, it's all glitter.  (Not looking forward to removing it!!!  It's DENSE!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2014)

FYI The new EP collection is going up for sale on Sunday (12pm PDT, haven't checked what that means in BST yet!).  Four colours, as we've seen above, not a preorder, so I guess I'll be lucky to get any of them.  Fingers crossed for at least the dark one!


----------



## MRV (Aug 22, 2014)

Quick post: LSL Blue Hawaiian (nothing blue to it though). My phone does not want to pick up the difference on the tips (it's a thermo). The darker pic is the cool phase. The formula was great (even it's sheer), nice juicy finish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quick post: LSL Blue Hawaiian (nothing blue to it though). My phone does not want to pick up the difference on the tips (it's a thermo). The darker pic is the cool phase. The formula was great (even it's sheer), nice juicy finish!


  That's a really nice green - and I can see the thermal effect, cool!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2014)

This week's nail mail!




Enchanted Polish Lobster Roll (yes, I did get it eventually - but it cost me!!!), The Devil Wears Polish Quid Pro Quo, Chaos and Crocodiles Security Breach, Accessorize Wow Blue (magnetic), Darling Diva Soubrette





Polish Me Silly Stardust, Pahlish Blood of the Mountain, Polish Me Silly Bombshell, Darling Diva Sassy Ass Mouth, Darling Diva If Anyone Falls





Above The Curve You Call Me... Sexy, Emily de Molly Jealousy Makes You Nasty, Polish Me Silly Green Goddess, Colors by Llarowe Sweet Revenge, Powder Perfect Fog Is Rolling In


----------



## Anneri (Aug 23, 2014)

That's a very nice thermal MRV!  Oooooh, great haul PQ! I'm seeing a lot of polishes that I wouldn't mind having in my stash!  I just came back from watching Doctor Who at the cinema and thought I'd share my properly themed mani with you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Wonderful mani!  (I like the sneaky trick of doing the hard work on one hand instead of trying to do it with your weaker one!).  Which blue holo is that - it's gorgeous!
  Almost as wonderful as that Episode of Doctor Who which I LOVED!  It must have been good to see it at the cinema, it was great here = I pumped it through the hi-fi and turned the bass up to 11!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wonderful mani!  (I like the sneaky trick of doing the hard work on one hand instead of trying to do it with your weaker one!).  Which blue holo is that - it's gorgeous!
> Almost as wonderful as that Episode of Doctor Who which I LOVED!  It must have been good to see it at the cinema, it was great here = I pumped it through the hi-fi and turned the bass up to 11!


  Gorgeous mani! 

  I really enjoyed Doctor Who as well, even though I wasn't keen on Peter Capaldi as the new Doctor at first. My favourite will always be David Tennant, although I did like Matt Smith and Christopher Eccleston as well. 

  PQ, great haul! I used the Kiko dupe for Lobster Roll, but wasn't very pleased with it, the duochrome you see in the bottle was lost and the colour is a bit meh. LR is probably much nicer. 

  I haven't bought any polish since I was last on here, not sure I'll try for the Enchanteds either, I only really like the bronzy colour. 

  Things have been slightly better here, but we now have a new puppy and two of our cats have been unwell, so I'm crazy busy and stressed. But my daughter is better, the puppy has made a massive difference to her mood.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you PQ and Anitacska! The holo is Smitten Polish Out of the Blue. It's a nice one! Two coats.  I absolutely loved the Episode and the new Doctor. Also the new intro is completely gorgeous. Can't wait for the next episode. It all looks very promising. My fave Doctor was David Tennant as well, but Peter Capaldi shows a lot of potential. And for all stressing of the producers beforehand that he wouldn't flirt with Clara he did flirt with Clara in the end!  Anitacska, am glad things are better with your daughter. How do the cats get along with the puppy? Hope they get better soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Gorgeous mani!
> 
> I really enjoyed Doctor Who as well, even though I wasn't keen on Peter Capaldi as the new Doctor at first. My favourite will always be David Tennant, although I did like Matt Smith and Christopher Eccleston as well.
> 
> ...


So nice to hear from you Anita, I've been wondering how things were going, glad to hear that your daughter is feeling better - baby animals are like magic sometimes!
  So sorry to hear about the cats though, as you know I love my furbabies, so I hope they're feeling better.
  Shame about the Kiko not working out, I thought you'd nailed a cheap alternative there!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> So nice to hear from you Anita, I've been wondering how things were going, glad to hear that your daughter is feeling better - baby animals are like magic sometimes!
> So sorry to hear about the cats though, as you know I love my furbabies, so I hope they're feeling better.
> Shame about the Kiko not working out, I thought you'd nailed a cheap alternative there!


  Thank you. 

  Yeah, the Kiko polish was just dull, I put Djinn on top for holo, which was nice, but it wasn't anything special. Still, I'm not going to fork out for Lobster Roll. I've realised how much I've spent on polish and make up over the past years, so have decided to stop buying, and also decided to sell my back ups (Mac, Guerlain) and unused high end powders (Dior, Chanel, Estee Lauder, etc.) on eBay. I think a crises like the one we've been through really makes you understand what's more important and a bit of extra money always helps anyway.

  Still, I've been painting my nails while I was away, today I'm wearing Dance Legend Different View which is gorgeous, I'll see if I can take a picture later. Unfortunately I'd developed some skin condition, had loads of tiny blisters on my fingers and now i have very dry skin and some scabs.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone else stalking? I'm so bored right now though I'm cleaning and dusting and stalking simultaneously...


----------



## MRV (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm here, Anneri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I've been busy doing other things - have to do my nails before it, too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2014)

Got mine!  Just the blue and the copper, but woohoo!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 24, 2014)

Woohoo! Did you get through on the EP site?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Woohoo! Did you get through on the EP site?


I did, got Dark Fantasy at launch, checked out without trying for more, picked up Good Life at the 10 minute drop, which I've sent to my US address as I didn't want to pay two lots of international postage and there's other stuff already waiting for forwarding there.
  Did you have any luck?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2014)

It was the wrong time for me, so I didn't even try. Not really fussed tbh.


----------



## MRV (Aug 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did, got Dark Fantasy at launch, checked out without trying for more, picked up Good Life at the 10 minute drop, which I've sent to my US address as I didn't want to pay two lots of international postage and there's other stuff already waiting for forwarding there.
> Did you have any luck?


  Same for me, but first I got Good Life, and then Flashing Lights.


  Here's my quick mani from yesterday: Dior Lucky with some hasty stamping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> I'm not sure of the OPI price here, it's between 15-20 euros, one site says 16.50. Too much anyways. I've seen OPI mini sets cost almost 30 euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful mani, love both the red and the stamping - perfect!
  George is Asda's own brand from the supermarket, very cheap and cheerful!  I only have a few, they pre-date my obsession with indies, holos, duochromes and imports - from the days when I would look at the five polishes in my shopping basket and think maybe £10 was a bit much to spend all at once on a few bottles of glitter!!!  Seems like a while ago now...  but I still haven't worn most of them, this is my first of their glitters I've tried and as glitter topcoats go, it seems really nice quality - goes on nice and thick and even (like snow in that Xmas carol!!!), it's survived several days at work and my hot bath this morning, so hard wearing too, without doing that thing some glitter does of losing its colour.  Still dreading the removal mind, but I think it's got a few days left in it yet and it's still looking lovely and sparkly.  When I saw it in sunlight, I realised that half of the glitter is blue as well, so it takes on a different look as the lighting changes.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 25, 2014)

Argh, I'm completely frustrated right now: I'm waiting for the EPs to go up for the whole bloody day and wanted to try a new nail design which went wrong THREE times! I just removed my botched attempt for the third time and this together with the waiting for the EPs want me to throw all my polishes out of the window.


----------



## MRV (Aug 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Argh, I'm completely frustrated right now: I'm waiting for the EPs to go up for the whole bloody day and wanted to try a new nail design which went wrong THREE times! I just removed my botched attempt for the third time and this together with the waiting for the EPs want me to throw all my polishes out of the window.


  Don't worry, Anneri. Take a brake!


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 25, 2014)

I did some nail art today, using mainly Illamasqua nail polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Argh, I'm completely frustrated right now: I'm waiting for the EPs to go up for the whole bloody day and wanted to try a new nail design which went wrong THREE times! I just removed my botched attempt for the third time and this together with the waiting for the EPs want me to throw all my polishes out of the window.


  Urgh, sounds really annoying!  (That's me with all nail art, half a dozen attempts then give up as it looks like it's been crayoned by a blind chimpanzee!!!)
  Don't throw them out of the window, send them to meeee!!!! (Because as you know I'm really short of polishes!!!)
  I saw a lovely review of the new EPs this morning and now I wish I'd got Flashing Lights too, though to be fair it wasn't actually an option!
  http://www.fashionpolish.com/2014/08/enchanted-polish-go-west-dark-fantasy.html#.U_ydUfldV8E
  Maybe one day!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 26, 2014)

raych1984 said:


> I did some nail art today, using mainly Illamasqua nail polishes.


  This could make me start biting my nails, it looks scrummy!  I especially like the thumb and index fingers, just gorgeous.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 26, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MRV* 


   
  Thanks, PQ! George sounds worth it then. *Personally I'm trying to keep away from almost all the drugstore polishes or there's no end.*
   
  Yeah, those early days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​
   
   
  Don't worry, Anneri. Take a brake!


   
  I truly should try to incorporate that into my daily life, because there IS no end to this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   This was the salvaged mani - I tried for the fishtail on all nails and screwed it up threeeee times! Honestly. You wouldn't think it was that hard! So I settled on the accent nail and even had my hubby come over and look over every step! Colours are Kiko (blue), Chanel Taboo and AE Excalibur. The tips are IB Moonlight.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 26, 2014)

Eh. Why didn't it post the pic now?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In other news, I managed to snatch up Dark Fantasy. That release apparently overwhelms Camille's boutique! No surprise there...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Urgh, sounds really annoying!  (That's me with all nail art, half a dozen attempts then give up as it looks like it's been crayoned by a blind chimpanzee!!!) Don't throw them out of the window, send them to meeee!!!! (Because as you know I'm really short of polishes!!!) I saw a lovely review of the new EPs this morning and now I wish I'd got Flashing Lights too, though to be fair it wasn't actually an option! http://www.fashionpolish.com/2014/08/enchanted-polish-go-west-dark-fantasy.html#.U_ydUfldV8E Maybe one day!


  Heh. Whenever I decide to get rid of them you'll get first dibs!   I hate that there're so few reviews of them. I'd love to see the copper one in Natural lighting because I'm not usually wandering around with my daylight lamp and lightbox to get that effect on my nails!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> In other news, I managed to snatch up Dark Fantasy. That release apparently overwhelms Camille's boutique! No surprise there...


  Pretty, worth the effort I think!  
  And well done you for getting DF, another webstore bites the dust with an EP launch lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I hate that there're so few reviews of them. I'd love to see the copper one in Natural lighting because I'm not usually wandering around with my daylight lamp and lightbox to get that effect on my nails!!!


  I'm thinking about making a hat with inbuilt halogens so I can see my holos all the time!!!
  I will sell them to nail polish addicts worldwide and be a millionaire soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2014)

I missed the Pshiiit restock by a few minutes. Oh well, not that fussed, Glad some of you managed to pick up a few polishes.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I missed the Pshiiit restock by a few minutes. Oh well, not that fussed, Glad some of you managed to pick up a few polishes.


  I think you still have the chance to get something. She posted that she'll do more restocks during the week, and given how often the site crashed (and how soon!) I guess there must be stock still because there can't have gotten that many people in during that few seconds.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I think you still have the chance to get something. She posted that she'll do more restocks during the week, and given how often the site crashed (and how soon!) I guess there must be stock still because there can't have gotten that many people in during that few seconds.


  I won't count on it, I'm too busy to be stalking the site.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 26, 2014)

*Hello Girls! *





  So many pretty manis and Hauls! i Envy you all! 

  Im waiting for the ILNP Pre-orders to ship, i got Black Orchid, Champagne blush, Iconic from the Fall collection and Music Box plus Princeton. 

  I Only have Duo-chromes, Holo Chromes from her, so this is my 1st time trying her Regular Holos. 

  I have to admit that although i like her polishes the fact that she has no free shipping bugs me. like even if you spent more that $60 you have to pay $10 or more of shipping. or $5 for 2 polishes. really makes me wanna buy other brands that offer free shipping at LLarowe, Harlow, etc
  i cant imagine how much International Shipping costs.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 27, 2014)

I got three ILNPs when they had their sale and shipping wasn't too bad - the price of a np iirc? But I didn't like them very much - I hope you'll love yours!  Good to know that Llarowe still offers free shipping! Maybe I'll order something when I'm in the US in October!   I got my MeiMei order today. Super impressed with the shipping - it took 6 days! So happy about all the shades.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *Hello Girls! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hello kimibos, haven't seen you for a while!  Hope you're well?  I so want Black Orchid, but I decided to wait for a while as there are so many things I want more!  Hope you love it, show us a swatch when it arrives!  
  Don't start me on international shipping, I swear I'd have twice as much polish if I hadn't spent so much on postage! (Probably just as well, where would I put double my stash???)
  Take care
  x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Pretty!  I love the.....blue of course!  Meimei is always great for shipping, it's not that cheap but it's always impressively quick.  I think my last one was 6 days too, really good.  I look forward to seeing these worn, I have no Glam polish at all - I really wanted Lost Your... Marbles, but it was sold out by the time I'd saved up enough for my order   And I've been looking at the Lord of the Rings greens and blues with envy recently, but there are always more polishes I want!


----------



## MRV (Aug 27, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hello kimibos, haven't seen you for a while!  Hope you're well?  I so want Black Orchid, but I decided to wait for a while as there are so many things I want more!  Hope you love it, show us a swatch when it arrives!
> Don't start me on international shipping,* I swear I'd have twice as much polish if I hadn't spent so much on postage!* (Probably just as well, where would I put double my stash???)
> Take care
> x











  Ok, a bittersweet mani: EP Shrimp Cocktail with a shrimpy stamp. I did not get a zip yesterday. I managed to get everything into the cart but that was it. I was not able to take the excess off or even check out at the end (Edit: the good news is I can order - or try to - from them again!). Anyways, I'm wearing SC because I'm going to a crayfish party tomorrow.





  This looks rather red again - the previous mani I had was actually a pink-red and this is coral.


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone Doing the Takko Restock?


----------



## kimibos (Aug 27, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hello kimibos, haven't seen you for a while!  Hope you're well?  I so want Black Orchid, but I decided to wait for a while as there are so many things I want more!  Hope you love it, show us a swatch when it arrives!
> Don't start me on international shipping, I swear I'd have twice as much polish if I hadn't spent so much on postage! (Probably just as well, where would I put double my stash???)
> Take care
> x
> ...


  hey! im doing amazing, im back to being healthy!

  How do you like Music Box and Princeton? 

  You many is so pretty! Have fun in the Party! I didnt even try at the EP Sunday Restock LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> *Hello Girls! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Yay....Kimibos is back!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



                                                          Welcome back!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2014)

​I know I've been a Nail Polish Drop-out, but if you saw my nails right now you'd understand why!  I'll never stop enjoying your amazing manis!!!!!


----------



## Shadowagent (Aug 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Eh. Why didn't it post the pic now?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the color but I have too many blues in my collection. Great mani!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Those are Pretty!
> 
> I hope i like the ILNP Holos, *i dont seem to like the Regular Holos from Enchanted*.
> 
> ...


 
  Now I'm getting frightened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope I like mine...
  Did you get anything from the Takko restock?
  at
  Has anyone gotten the next Box Indied? The CrowsToes in it is totally amazing, love it so much!
  I'm also totally in love with the new Illamasqua polish, happy that Fleur doesn't like it so it won't sell out quickly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://fleurdeforce.blogspot.de/2014/08/once.html#more

  I am still wavering on the copper EP but have seen pics from the new MeiMei exclusives from Cupcake Polish which has a very nice looking gold holo, so maybe I'll get that one instead. We'll see.


  A rare Med sighting in the thread! Yay!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 28, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay....Kimibos is back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oops LOL i hope you like them! My ILNP order Expected Delivery is today but i somehow dont believe the USPS site. 

  I got Dream Catcher from Takko, i had Blushing Nude in my cart as well  but took it out since i was going to buy the peach blush from the Simpsons. 

  Ohh I LUV the Crowtoes in that Box too and the Hare. I kind of hate that the Hare is exclusive to the box, i think that im a loyal fan to the brand, i feel left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That Illamasqua IS Gorgeouus!!!!! I still dont have Facet, Sephora doesnt have the brand anymore and Bloomies only had it for weeks, now its gone  i may ask for a CP when Melange comes out. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 28, 2014)

You're welcome! I'm hoping for a CP too. I really like the whole September box apart from the Jindie one. But I'm broke... Sigh. Did you get everything you wanted from the Simpsons? It's so strange, although all the upcoming collections by mac are so pretty, I'm like 'nah, skipping...' because I've so much MU!   Here's my mani - AE Excalibur with El Corazon Confetti No. 512a. It's a very sandy feeling holo - very pretty!


----------



## kimibos (Aug 28, 2014)

Pretty! i really like your nail art. 

  so far i got the Peach Blush. i may check the rest in store., the pink blush seems too light for me. Weird thing is i havent purchased makeup since the Summer Aquatic collection and before that one, last time i hauled i believed was the Retro matte collection right before my first Surgery, around Oct.
  Im just starting again, but i dont think im going to shop as i did before. i admit that i used Shopping at Mac as an escape, you know like those crazy shoppers that have issues  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha 

  oh Im Broke too. She should do Duos instead of the 5 for $50 thaha I have been Wanting some Emily De Molly but they seem to be out of them at Llarowe.

  Oh also i got some of the Holo-chrome from ILNP Weeks ago, and i like them. the holo part is not that good but they do shift alot. I only have 2 from the Encnated Beatles Collection, and i think the ILNP Dupes are better. but they are nowhere near the Time to pretend collection. 

  Oh i Got indian Summer From Crowstoes and i only see the Purple/blue on my nails, getting the Red is Impossible, i dont know what the hell bloggers do, maybe i have to use a red base. Do you have that one?


----------



## rekhyt (Aug 28, 2014)

Pshiiit has restocked a couple of minutes ago, several colours are still in stock, the new colours are sold out for now, though, but I think they'll be restocked again on the weekend: http://pshiiit-boutique.com/152-enchanted-polish


----------



## kimibos (Aug 28, 2014)

damn it i wish i was in EU or that i had money for a CP


----------



## MRV (Aug 29, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> Pshiiit has restocked a couple of minutes ago, several colours are still in stock, the new colours are sold out for now, though, but I think they'll be restocked again on the weekend: http://pshiiit-boutique.com/152-enchanted-polish








 again?


----------



## rekhyt (Aug 29, 2014)

..aaaand here we go again! EP restock at Pshiiit: http://pshiiit-boutique.com/152-enchanted-polish


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> ..aaaand here we go again! EP restock at Pshiiit: http://pshiiit-boutique.com/152-enchanted-polish


  Missed it again.


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> You're welcome! I'm hoping for a CP too. I really like the whole September box apart from the Jindie one. But I'm broke... Sigh. Did you get everything you wanted from the Simpsons? It's so strange, although all the upcoming collections by mac are so pretty, I'm like 'nah, skipping...' because I've so much MU!   Here's my mani - AE Excalibur with El Corazon Confetti No. 512a. It's a very sandy feeling holo - very pretty!


  Beautiful!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Delicious!
> 
> 
> Pretty mani! The accent looks great. Very Estonian coulourwise.
> ...


Lovely mani, and highly appropriate. 
  You keep making me want to add corals to my stash!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Anyone Doing the Takko Restock?


Boo, didn't know about it
  Mind you, if it was at the same time as the last one not a chance of me being awake!  Did you love your Electric Apple?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay....Kimibos is back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see you too Medgal, it's been ages!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  That's a pretty combo, nice design too.  I've never heard of El Corazon before.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a few things to show you. My forwarded package from the US has finally arrived (thanks Pearly Queen for referring me), it's the stuff I ordered over a month ago from Nail Nation 3000 and Llarowe. Everything is nice, but to be honest, it's just confirmed how I've been feeling about buying new polishes over the last few weeks, I have far too many and I'm not really excited about them anymore. Oh dear. Maybe it will pass though. 

  Anyway, here are the pictures:









  The two mini bottles were freebies. I really like the Dance Legend polishes actually, just a bit annoyed that neither is labelled. Weird.

  I also have a few mani pictures.




  Black Cat Lacquer True Love's Kiss - This was nice, but chipped and peeled off within hours because I used the peel off base coat from Nail Pattern Boldness which is CRAP! But as I had those horrible scabs, I didn't want to have to soak my nails with remover. 





  Dance Legend Different View - Love this, so pretty, duochrome, holo and scattered holo glitter, gorgeous.




  My current one, Polish Addict Imagine Dragons.


----------



## raych1984 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few things to show you. My forwarded package from the US has finally arrived (thanks Pearly Queen for referring me), it's the stuff I ordered over a month ago from Nail Nation 3000 and Llarowe. Everything is nice, but to be honest, it's just confirmed how I've been feeling about buying new polishes over the last few weeks, I have far too many and I'm not really excited about them anymore. Oh dear. Maybe it will pass though.   Anyway, here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm LOVING Imagine Dragons [@]Anitacska[/@] !


----------



## lyseD (Aug 31, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a polish that is similar to this?





I've been waiting for NPC to restock it for weeks now. Nothing too expensive please.

  Thank you for your help.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few things to show you. My forwarded package from the US has finally arrived (thanks Pearly Queen for referring me), it's the stuff I ordered over a month ago from Nail Nation 3000 and Llarowe. Everything is nice, but to be honest, it's just confirmed how I've been feeling about buying new polishes over the last few weeks, I have far too many and I'm not really excited about them anymore. Oh dear. Maybe it will pass though.
> 
> Anyway, here are the pictures:
> 
> ...


That's a nice haul - so sorry you've lost the love though.  I went through a phase of disappointment with everything I ordered too, but I think it was the polishes, because newer orders brought back the love.
  I adore all three of your manis though, beautiful colours.  The DL is on my shopping list for soon, you've just confirmed that order for me!
  But I love the red and the green ones too, could be tempted by both!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a nice haul - so sorry you've lost the love though.  I went through a phase of disappointment with everything I ordered too, but I think it was the polishes, because newer orders brought back the love.
> I adore all three of your manis though, beautiful colours.  The DL is on my shopping list for soon, you've just confirmed that order for me!
> But I love the red and the green ones too, could be tempted by both!


  I think the trouble is I have so many polishes now (2100) that I pretty much have every colour/finish, so it's hard to find something I don't have similar of. Also I've realised that there are more important things in life than polish, this summer's events have taught me that. I'm actually very pleased with myself for not buying any polishes for 5 weeks now, it's not like I have a shortage anyway, hahaha! I'm sure I'll be tempted in the future, but I will definitely not buy loads like I used to. I went through exactly the same thing with lipglosses, I used to buy them by the dozen and I haven't bought one single gloss this year. I've also majorly slowed down my lipstick buying (I think I've bought 15 this year, yes, that's slowing down, I own over 400) and generally make up buying. Not a bad thing really.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a polish that is similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have a look at that Sephora polish here: http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/08/7-shades-of-grey-nail-lacquer.html
  I think it comes close?


----------



## lyseD (Sep 1, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Can anyone suggest a polish that is similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Anneri, it does look very similar.


----------



## MRV (Sep 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I think the trouble is I have so many polishes now (2100) that I pretty much have every colour/finish, so it's hard to find something I don't have similar of. Also I've realised that there are more important things in life than polish, this summer's events have taught me that. I'm actually very pleased with myself for not buying any polishes for 5 weeks now, it's not like I have a shortage anyway, hahaha! I'm sure I'll be tempted in the future, but I will definitely not buy loads like I used to. I went through exactly the same thing with lipglosses, I used to buy them by the dozen and I haven't bought one single gloss this year. I've also majorly slowed down my lipstick buying (I think I've bought 15 this year, yes, that's slowing down, I own over 400) and generally make up buying. Not a bad thing really.


  Yeah, glosses are a lost cause. I try not to buy them, and I have not opened any new ones in 2.5 years I think!


  Recent manis: PP totes with OPI Lights of the Emerald City (which I have worn before)





  YSL Safran Sultan. So ugly! *heart*  & Matches my bag!





  Anneri, this is the latest HARE, For the Love of Lisa (hey, that's my mother's name!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2014)

My latest mani is The Devil Wears Polish - The Big Bang Theory:
























It's a nice polish, usually looks like the first pic but in sunlight/halogens the holo comes alive and there's definite colour shift when you change light sources, plus occasional duochrome glimpses which I couldn't catch on the camera.  Nice and subtle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2014)

Newest polishes!

  At last I have my last EP monthlies:



  Enchanted Polish - Bruised Nutcracker, May 14, June 14, July 14





Carpe Noctem - Under The Sea, Picture Polish Pshiiit, Celestial Cosmetics Asteroid


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> Looks like there's been something going up just recently. I've missed everything after I got everything I wanted into my cart and then lost them last week. I console myself though that the new ones were already SO last Thursday, yes?
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ!
> ...


Those look good on you (so not me though!!!).  I love the effect on your accent nail in the middle one.


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those look good on you (so not me though!!!).  I love the effect on your accent nail in the middle one.


  Thanks! It's a double stamp, first an AE holo, then a yellow. They even aligned!


  I'm wearing DL Roz and just got one of the new EPs, Good life. I guess the other one comes in another package?!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> Lovely purple!
> 
> 
> Oh, you always have EPs I've never even heard of. (I'm not that HC.)
> ...


  Roz is gorgeous - and it's right at the top of my to wear list now!  Love it.
  Good life looks better than I thought in your pic, now I'm looking forward to seeing it (though since it's in my US PO Box, it will be ages till I do!).
  Hope your other one turns up, I'm surprised she didn't put them together to save postage for herself.
  By the way, Meimei will be having an EP restock in a couple of weeks, she's getting Up In Smoke and All Love Garden back in, plus "new holos" which I'm guessing will be these ones, not sure if any others will be making an appearance.  I hope not, I hate unannounced restocks!  Hopefully I'll have seen some swatches of Flashing Lights by then so I can decide about it, but I still have a slight lust for UIS!  I imagine anything else will be stuff I either have or don't want (my CC says this would be for the best...).


----------



## Anneri (Sep 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> Looks like there's been something going up just recently. I've missed everything after I got everything I wanted into my cart and then lost them last week. I console myself though that the new ones were already SO last Thursday, yes?   Thanks, PQ!   Sorry to hear about your NP mojo. Hopefully you will enjoy the ones you've got once again even though you would not feel up to buying more. Love the mani polishes and the green CbL!   Yeah, glosses are a lost cause. I try not to buy them, and I have not opened any new ones in 2.5 years I think!   Recent manis: PP totes with OPI Lights of the Emerald City (which I have worn before)
> 
> YSL Safran Sultan. So ugly! *heart*  & Matches my bag!
> 
> Anneri, this is the latest HARE, For the Love of Lisa (hey, that's my mother's name!)


  I love that OPI tc! Looks good over everything. I've come to admire your stamping skills - how on earth did you do that? Mine are nearly always wonky...  





PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is The Devil Wears Polish - The Big Bang Theory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love that kind of purple! Plus, it really suits you.  





PearlyQueen said:


> Newest polishes!  At last I have my last EP monthlies:
> 
> Enchanted Polish - Bruised Nutcracker, May 14, June 14, July 14
> 
> Carpe Noctem - Under The Sea, Picture Polish Pshiiit, Celestial Cosmetics Asteroid


  Bruised Nutcracker looks awesome. Like MRV I've never heard of it before! Before I came to know Pshiiit, I really liked that polish, but now I'm so fed up with her that I won't buy it lol! I want my polish dammit, but Shipping from her takes ages!  





MRV said:


> Lovely purple!   Oh, you always have EPs I've never even heard of. (I'm not that HC.)   Thanks! It's a double stamp, first an AE holo, then a yellow. They even aligned!   I'm wearing DL Roz and just got one of the new EPs, Good life. I guess the other one comes in another package?!


  Uhoh! Could you maybe post a mani with that EP soon? Pretty please? I've to decide if I want to stalk MeiMei!  I've a bit of a rubbish week. My gran was admitted to the hospital last week and she's not really doing well. I've also had a cold for about three weeks now and it won't get better, argh! To cheer me up I wanted to bake some muffins this afternoon and they taste like total crap. There must've been something wrong with the recipe because normally I'm a really good baker!


----------



## MRV (Sep 4, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Roz is gorgeous - and it's right at the top of my to wear list now!  Love it. Good life looks better than I thought in your pic, now I'm looking forward to seeing it (though since it's in my US PO Box, it will be ages till I do!). Hope your other one turns up, I'm surprised she didn't put them together to save postage for herself. By the way, Meimei will be having an EP restock in a couple of weeks, she's getting Up In Smoke and All Love Garden back in, plus "new holos" which I'm guessing will be these ones, not sure if any others will be making an appearance.  I hope not, I hate unannounced restocks!  Hopefully I'll have seen some swatches of Flashing Lights by then so I can decide about it, but I still have a slight lust for UIS!  I imagine anything else will be stuff I either have or don't want (my CC says this would be for the best...).


  Thanks! I'm still wearing Roz and it seems to be very nice in dim lightning.  Yes, very strange, this was the first time I received only one even though I got more than one.   Thanks for letting us know about Meimei. I'll try to stalk.  





Anneri said:


> I love that OPI tc! Looks good over everything. I've come to admire your stamping skills - how on earth did you do that? Mine are nearly always wonky...  Uhoh! Could you maybe post a mani with that EP soon? Pretty please? I've to decide if I want to stalk MeiMei!  I've a bit of a rubbish week. My gran was admitted to the hospital last week and she's not really doing well. I've also had a cold for about three weeks now and it won't get better, argh! To cheer me up I wanted to bake some muffins this afternoon and they taste like total crap. There must've been something wrong with the recipe because normally I'm a really good baker!


  Yes, it's a nice TC. I was looking at some glitter swatches and it came to my mind. I think my stamping usually is somehow off, too. This creation was pure luck. I've ordered more plates but I don't know if they have arrived yet as I've been away since yesterday.  I'll try to wear it next week!  Hope you both are feeling better!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello again! It's been a while since I last posted, I'd been very busy with children, puppy and housework. My children are now back in school which was of course rather stressful, but it all went well. My daughter is now much much better and today we managed to battle the last remaining issue, her hair. Over the weeks of her difficult behaviour she refused to let me brush her hair and as she has long wavy hair, it turned into a massive mat on the back of her head. I tried for days to get it out and today we ended up at the hairdressers and finally got rid of the big mess on her head. Luckily most of her hair could be saved, but it's very frizzy and quite a bit had to be cut off. But luckily it's all over now. 

  Anyway, I have a few manis to show you. I still haven't bought any new nail polish and I have no outstanding orders, so no haul pictures. 





  First up the worst nail polish I have ever come across. This was a freebie from Nail Nation 3000 called Sunshine & Whiskey. Looks like a nice sunny yellow in the bottle, so I thought I'd do a last summery mani before autumn. On my nails it turned sort of mustard yellow which just looks awful on me. Also around my cuticles it turned orange, completely stained the skin around my nails. I tried salvaging it with Lynnderella Punkkin Pie (by the way, still don't get the big hype about Lynnderella polishes), and it turned into more of an autumn mani, but was pretty nice. 





  And then I removed it. Underneath my nails were stained BRIGHT ORANGE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  Never seen anything like this. Not just a bit stained, they look like I'm still wearing polish. I've been meaning to e-mail her about it, but haven't got around to it. If anyone else has the polish, don't use it! This is over base coat as well. 

  Now onto something nicer, CrowsToes Muspelheim. It's really pretty, but I did struggle with the application. The brush is rather big and the consistency is thick. It also chipped quite quickly on me. But it is gorgeous. 

















  And this is Liquid Sky Lacquer It's My Party. Silver holo with colourful glitter. Not enough glitter for my liking, but it's really pretty.





  There you go. Will reply to individual posts in a bit as well, but Doctor Who is on tonight, so we're going to have dinner now and then watch it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hello again! It's been a while since I last posted, I'd been very busy with children, puppy and housework. My children are now back in school which was of course rather stressful, but it all went well. My daughter is now much much better and today we managed to battle the last remaining issue, her hair. Over the weeks of her difficult behaviour she refused to let me brush her hair and as she has long wavy hair, it turned into a massive mat on the back of her head. I tried for days to get it out and today we ended up at the hairdressers and finally got rid of the big mess on her head. Luckily most of her hair could be saved, but it's very frizzy and quite a bit had to be cut off. But luckily it's all over now.
> 
> Anyway, I have a few manis to show you. I still haven't bought any new nail polish and I have no outstanding orders, so no haul pictures.
> 
> ...


OMG that staining is intense!  I still haven't got my order yet but if that's there it will be BINNED!  The CrowsToes is stunning, and so is the LSL - don't have either, but...
  Glad things with your daughter are picking up, hopefully she can put it all behind her now.
  Doctor Who was FUN!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2014)

Rainbow Connection have now stocked Colors by Llarowe!


----------



## lyseD (Sep 7, 2014)

Zoya Caitlin flash/no flash


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Caitlin flash/no flash


  Nice dusty blue!


  Recent manis: AE Fated Prince. I don't wear a lot of dark polishes but this one was rather nice with the holo. Last week I received three stamping plates and two stamping polishes from Moyou. I tried out the copper polish here but it's not bright at all (< they seem to be jelly-ish/sheer), so you can hardly see it.





  Ok, this is EP Good Life. It's actually more golden than bronzy. Very metallic, more of a frost than a regular holo (it's made of super fine holo/metallic glitter I think). And I had to shorthen my nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 as my left pointer cracked.







  PQ, I also received Flashing Lights, and I can verify that it's just glitter, although rather fine glitter.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Zoya Caitlin flash/no flash


  That's a classy and calming colour - very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> I've had some bad staining but that tops them all! Too bad, the polish itself looks nice. Love the other two manis! I need to wear those CrowsToes, too.
> 
> Nice to hear things are looking better for you. Your little puppy looks so cute!
> 
> ...


  Pretty stamping, but a bit too subtle probably!  Good Life looks really pretty on you, hopefully I'll carry it that well.  
  Flashing Lights keeps calling me but I DON'T NEED MORE GOLD GLITTER!!!  Good to know I can rule it out (obviously unless a bargain bottle falls my way!!!), I've been looking and looking at pics because it's soooo blingy it screams at me!  Really pretty, I look forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Rainbow Connection have now stocked Colors by Llarowe!


  And I have almost all of them, hahaha! I like a couple of the new MJ ones, but not enough to place an order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2014)

I was playing with nail art this weekend, not altogether successfully!  I won't be giving up the day job!
  My updated mani:























Polishes are The Devil Wears Polish - The Big Bang Theory (purple), Jade - Hypnose (blue), Jade - Deja Vu (pink)

  Sadly, an accident with some food colouring destroyed this mani before I had a chance to test drive it properly!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello there!  I've had a horrible week, so I was kinda awol here.  MRV, Thanks for posting the new EPs! I like the copper/gold one a lot. What do you think? Is it worth it? I also like your mani a lot. Anitacska, OMG - that staining!!! Did you email the manufacturer?  PearlyQueen, I really like your nailart! Holo on holo can look really good!  And oh yeah, Doctor Who was awesome! Highlight of my week, really. Or maybe it was today when hubby brought in today's Mail and I finally got my EP from Pshiiit! Really, I don't know why it took 10 days for a distance I could Cover in three hours by train!  I tried to post pics, but specktra doesn't cooperates with me right now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2014)

My replacement mani after all my hard work was murdered by some yellow food dye!
  Dance Legend - Roz




















  Extra pic for impressive photobombing (again - is he a proper show-off or what???)


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2014)

He is a total cutie PQ! What's his name?

  Also love Roz on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> He is a total cutie PQ! What's his name?
> 
> Also love Roz on you.


He is a sweetheart!  He's called Morpheus, and he's a furry bundle of energy and affection!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2014)

Forgot to post last week's new polishes - and there are a fair few...



  Indigo Bananas Reign, Celestial Cosmetics Callisto, Ninja Polish Purple Passion, Ethereal Lacquer Rapture, Ethereal Lacquer Enamored



  Celestial Cosmetics T's In A Tizz, Ethereal Lacquer Moon of my Life, Darling Diva Stand Back, Celestial Cosmetics Men of Mayhem, Liquid Sky Lacquer Walk on the Wild Side (my replacement)



  Darling Diva Don't Call Me I'll Call You & Bella Donna, HK Girl Top Coat (my first!), Carpe Noctem Princess Ariel, Powder Perfect Jealousy



  Polish Me Silly Scandalous, Barry M Mediterranean, Carpe Noctem Raspberry Beret, Polish Alcoholic Bradypodion (holo), Carpe Noctem Seawitch, Barry M Pacific


----------



## Anneri (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice haul PQ! Would you share how you like the Polish Alcoholic one?  And finally, pics!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And some manis!   This is a textured ('leather') polish by P2:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A veeeeeery girly mani with some Asian polishes a friend gave me. Didn't like it much with my skintone.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The pink from the MeiMei exclusive Hawaiian Trio with some water decals:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One of the Kaleidoscope spring polishes (white with blue glitter) with wonky stamping. Can you see the little umbrellas?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Phew!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Phew!


  Pretty polish!  And your manis are as impeccable as always - I like the leather texture one, which is unlike me!  I did buy a Leather finish (Claire's Red - was on sale) and I'm looking forward to trying it now I've seen yours. I have to agree about the pale pink not really flattering you, which is a shame because it's a really pretty mani otherwise.  The Glam is gorgeous, it's a brand I really have to explore.  And I'd never have spotted those umbrellas if you hadn't pointed them out!
  Re Polish Alcoholic, firstly my apologies, it's Furcifer Holo not Bradypodion - I was undecided which one to go for, now the collection is disappearing fast so I won't be able to get them all if I do like this one, though I have a few more to arrive...  And my tiny brain misremembered which one it was when I was posting!  I will for sure let you know what I think when I wear it.  In the bottle it reminds me very much of the Darling Diva Queen collection, very lightly pigmented and greyed out at first look, though the holo helps.  On my colour sheet it really is very sheer looking, I suspect a 4-coater or needs undies (again like the Queen collection).  We shall see, but it didn't wow me when I opened it.


----------



## MRV (Sep 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Forgot to post last week's new polishes - and there are a fair few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice you hear you finally received the French snail mail! I like the leather texture, and the girly mani's cute. Also the umberellas look really nice.
  I need to do more stamping, too. I think I need a new stamper (you just ordered from Moyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), a rectangular one. It might be a bit better for my rather curvy nails. It's a bit difficult to spread out a stamp on them sometimes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ. Well, I tried it on a little:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I adore your Isadora/EP mani, I have to keep telling myself I DON'T NEED MORE GLiTTER!!!!!  It looks sooo pretty on your mani, and I love the base colour too.  Stunning.  And some pretty blue shades from PP too, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 10, 2014)

Meimei's received her EP shipment and she's going to do a scheduled launch when she's ready on her BigCartel site.  Could be fun, or hell!
  Shades coming are:
  All Love Garden (exclusive)
Up In Smoke (exclusive)
The Youth
Electric Feel
Congratulations
Kids
Future Reflections
Time to Pretend
Dime Piece
Flashing Lights
Amazing
Dark Fantasy
Good Life

  So UIS (and Flashing Lights???  Nooooo!!!!  ???? ) for me if possible!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Meimei's received her EP shipment and she's going to do a scheduled launch when she's ready on her BigCartel site.  Could be fun, or hell!
> Shades coming are:
> All Love Garden (exclusive)
> Up In Smoke (exclusive)
> ...


  Thanks PQ!
  What colour is Amazing? I couldn't find that out when I googled it.

  Maaaaaaaaybe I'll try for Good Life and Flashing Lights. MRV's mani with it is so pretty!

  Speaking of pretty manis, MRV was it an Isadora polish as well (a gel type polish maybe?) that you were impressed with a while back because of it's longevity? (Is that the right word?!) I'm looking for something I can wear during my honeymoon (only twenty days to go now!!!) that is quite durable because of sun, sand and pool water.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thanks PQ!
> What colour is Amazing? I couldn't find that out when I googled it.
> 
> Maaaaaaaaybe I'll try for Good Life and Flashing Lights. MRV's mani with it is so pretty!
> ...


  I think Amazing is the silver version of Flashing Lights Anneri.  It's definitely silver and part of the collection.


----------



## MRV (Sep 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thanks PQ!
> What colour is Amazing? I couldn't find that out when I googled it.
> 
> Maaaaaaaaybe I'll try for Good Life and Flashing Lights. MRV's mani with it is so pretty!
> ...


  Thanks! I can't put my finger on which polish you mean now. I don't remember wearing any polishes for a longer time recently. Can you give any details?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 11, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you, PQ! I think golden glitter goes very well with this kind of dark reddish polish. I did this mani in September last year:
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/g/i/213381/a/183246/nail-polish-discussion-any-brand/sort/display_order/
> 
> ...


 
  I *think* it was a coral/orange polish with a gel type finish. I seem to remember that it was Isadora, but maybe it was Honi and not you who posted about it? I think we three are the only ones who can get Isadora.


----------



## MRV (Sep 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I *think* it was a coral/orange polish with a gel type finish. I seem to remember that it was Isadora, but maybe it was Honi and not you who posted about it? I think we three are the only ones who can get Isadora.


  Now I know what you mean! I came home and checked out the Isadoras, and it was a gel polish, but it was turquoise! I wore it in June on my trip to London. If you are interested in Isadora gel polishes, you need to buy the gel TC too, or it won't work.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 11, 2014)

MRV said:


> Now I know what you mean! I came home and checked out the Isadoras, and it was a gel polish, but it was turquoise! I wore it in June on my trip to London. If you are interested in Isadora gel polishes, you need to buy the gel TC too, or it won't work.


  Thank you!!!! Good to know that the tc is needed. Will definitely look into it!   Have you all seen the restock announcement by EP today?  Also I saw this on IG today - you know how I'll come to love El Corazon!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2014)

Loads of pretty manis from everyone and a gorgeous haul, Pearly Queen! Guess what, I've broken my no-buy stream and ordered a few polishes from Rainbow Connection (Femme Fatale and Picture Polish) and a few from the CbL MJ collection too. My Llarowe order is going to my US address, so won't get it for a while, but I panicked when I saw that this was the last re-stock for those. 

  I've got a mani to show you as well, another Nail Nation 3000. This one is really nice and with any luck it won't stain. It's called Valleys of Neptune and it's blueish grey holo with lots of colourful glitter and some big round glitter. Really cool.









  I don't know if anyone's seen it, but EP has announced a restock for Sunday, so far I only know about Vampires Suck and Autumn, don't know if anything else will be available. It's a restock, so probably not much chance of scoring and it's a really bad time for me (8 pm UK time), but I might give it a go. I have Autumn, but not VS.

  EDIT: Apparently To Die For is re-released as well. Definitely trying for that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Loads of pretty manis from everyone and a gorgeous haul, Pearly Queen! Guess what, I've broken my no-buy stream and ordered a few polishes from Rainbow Connection (Femme Fatale and Picture Polish) and a few from the CbL MJ collection too. My Llarowe order is going to my US address, so won't get it for a while, but I panicked when I saw that this was the last re-stock for those.
> 
> I've got a mani to show you as well, another Nail Nation 3000. This one is really nice and with any luck it won't stain. It's called Valleys of Neptune and it's blueish grey holo with lots of colourful glitter and some big round glitter. Really cool.
> 
> ...


I love that polish, stunning! 
  Unless something else is joining those three EPs I won't be in - TDF is another glitter and if I was going down that route I'd prefer Flashing Lights, and I already have the other two.
  When I saw the newsletter I was hoping the monthlies were on their way 
  I'm on holiday 13 Oct for 2 weeks, and I hoped to get Aug/Sept/Oct before then so I don't miss them.  Still a chance I guess!


----------



## MRV (Sep 12, 2014)

Quote:


PearlyQueen said:


> I love that polish, stunning!
> Unless something else is joining those three EPs I won't be in - TDF is another glitter and if I was going down that route I'd prefer Flashing Lights, and I already have the other two.
> When I saw the newsletter* I was hoping the monthlies were on their way *
> I'm on holiday 13 Oct for 2 weeks, and I hoped to get Aug/Sept/Oct before then so I don't miss them.  Still a chance I guess!


  That's what I'm waiting for, too!


  A zebra in Shilin Stone Forest (EP)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2014)

My Rainbow Connection order has arrived! 





  The Femme Fatale is their exclusive shade. L-R: Jindie Nails Wifey Material, FF Timelapse, CbL MJ's Jacket, PP Eyre. 

  The other two CbLs are going to my US address, so won't have those for a while. 

  Do we know whent he MeiMei EP restock is yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yeah, they're torturing us in all fronts.
> 
> ...


  Love the zebra stamping!


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love the zebra stamping!


  Thanks, Anitacska!


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2014)

Finally! I got the two I wanted into one shipping!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 14, 2014)

If anyone is interested, Vampires Suck and To Die For are still available and can be added to the cart. Autumn, too.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 14, 2014)

At Meimei? I don't see anything.

  But congrats, MRV! What did you get?


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 14, 2014)

No, the normal EP bigcartel. It's strange, either she made many bottles or folks are just not that interested, ha.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 14, 2014)

Or are getting fed up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for getting back to me!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Or are getting fed up...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Btw, I noticed her prices went up. Last year VS was 16 $. Maybe her suppliers have raised their prices, but well, hm. Anyways, I hope she brings back older colours more often.


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> At Meimei? I don't see anything.
> 
> But congrats, MRV! What did you get?


  No, it was EP, Meimei's tomorrow (older ones).

  I got Vampires and the new Hot Chocolate.


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Strange... not any more though.
> 
> 
> No, it was EP, Meimei's tomorrow (older ones).
> ...


 Try again, they just got available again! I can add them to my cart...

  I guess Llarowe's Takko restock tomorrow will be much, much harder... did anyone score any of the new colours when Takko restocked? I'd love to see more swatches of Curious & Curiouser and Dreamcatcher but I don't find many.


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> Try again, they just got available again! I can add them to my cart...


  I already have all of them. But when I put one into my cart I get the blue bar saying "no left" any more...


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Sep 14, 2014)

I came to see if anybody discussed the $50 Louboutin polish (disgusting price IMO) and it looks like it's been covered.

  Cherry Culture has another 40% off code going FBI2014 and I picked up a bunch of china glaze but it seems like the stock is low, they had no treatments and I really wanted to stock up on cg base coat.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yeah, they're torturing us in all fronts.
> 
> ...


That's a really cute mani, the colour and the stamping look great together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Rainbow Connection order has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a pretty haul!  I was really tempted by MJ's Jacket, but decided to skip it.  Wifey Material is another one that I've nearly bought a few times, look forward to seeing you wear it.
  MeiMei - old colours tomorrow (noon UK I think), new colours and exclusives "later".


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Finally! I got the two I wanted into one shipping!


Well done!  I had an attempt at the chocolate one, but I wasn't sure about the colour and I was trying to eat dinner at the same time, so it was a bit half-hearted and I didn't get it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Phew!


Hi Anneri, since you were keen to see Polish Alcoholic - Furcifer Holo, I made it my new mani, loads of pics below:







































  It's still reminding me of Darling Diva Killer Queen, but it's slightly more saturated colour I think as this is three coats and I'm fairly sure KQ was four (it was a while ago!).  The holo is really good, shows in various lighting conditions, not just halogens and sunlight.  The colour shift I've caught just about every mood in these pics, quite easily for a change!  But all shades show as pale, rather than strong.  Quality wise, it went on really easily and even the thicker coats dried really quickly.  I'll report back if it doesn't last very long, but I don't think it will chip quickly, though it's hard to tell sometimes.  Overall, nice brand, I'll probably buy more.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2014)

I got To Die For and Vampiress Suck! Thought about trying more for the chocolate one, but it's really not my colour, so left it. Really happy with these two though. Already have Autumn.


----------



## MRV (Sep 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I got To Die For and Vampiress Suck! Thought about trying more for the chocolate one, but it's really not my colour, so left it. Really happy with these two though. Already have Autumn.


  Congrats! I'm happy that she brought back VS as I missed it last year.


  Okay, this mani was impossible to photograph. Sort of a gradient with OPI Do You Have This Colour in Stock-holm? (very interesting purple, a blue purple, but _not blue _like it seems here) and PP Borealis. I usually wear polishes like Borealis layered (not over black or anything else). This is just one-ish coat, so there is not much change, but some.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 15, 2014)

Meimei currently has Dime Piece, The Youth, Future Reflections, Kids and Electric Feel not sold out on her Big Cartel site.
  x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Aw, maybe next time then.
> ...


Very nice mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 15, 2014)

New polishes for this week!




It fits in one picture this time!!!
  Emily de Molly - Dramatic Entrance, Carpe Noctem - Pimp My Purple, Joss - Caribbean Holiday, Barry M - Caspian
  The Barry M should have been on last week's pics, it was hiding!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anneri, since you were keen to see Polish Alcoholic - Furcifer Holo, I made it my new mani, loads of pics below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey PQ, Thank you for all the pics!!! Looks really good on you, too. Love the strong holo, would have loved it to be a more saturated colour.   





MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ!   Thanks! Aw, maybe next time then.   Very pretty holo!   Congrats! I'm happy that she brought back VS as I missed it last year.   Okay, this mani was impossible to photograph. Sort of a gradient with OPI Do You Have This Colour in Stock-holm? (very interesting purple, a blue purple, but _not blue_ like it seems here) and PP Borealis. I usually wear polishes like Borealis layered (not over black or anything else). This is just one-ish coat, so there is not much change, but some.


  That looks great. So you kinda layered Borealis over the tipps of your Opi mani?  Also congrats on your EP haul!  





PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week!
> 
> It fits in one picture this time!!! Emily de Molly - Dramatic Entrance, Carpe Noctem - Pimp My Purple, Joss - Caribbean Holiday, Barry M - Caspian The Barry M should have been on last week's pics, it was hiding!


  I always love your hauls, the colours are always right up my alley!!!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Rainbow Connection order has arrived!
> 
> The Femme Fatale is their exclusive shade. L-R: Jindie Nails Wifey Material, FF Timelapse, CbL MJ's Jacket, PP Eyre.   The other two CbLs are going to my US address, so won't have those for a while.   Do we know whent he MeiMei EP restock is yet?


  Very nice haul! So you found your np mojo, hm? ;-)  





MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ. Well, I tried it on a little:
> 
> This is a new Isadora, Autumn Leaves (great formula & brush) with EP Flashing Lights. FL is just a regular golden holo glitter. I did not move it yet to "used" drawer but I will do something else with it later on.   That's very playful! I have though of combining holos, but never done it. Hmmm....   Hi, Anneri! Hope you're doing better! If you like very metallic, foily golden polishes, I think it's worth it. At least it's more interesting than FL. I did not feel it was really a holo though, but very flashy nevertheless.   Roz is lovely! And your sneaky photobomber! :amused:    You have an impressive weekly score! And very versatile this week. This made me count my yearly figure (for 2014). It's   ! I have not bought a lot of late, but I received these cuties today:
> 
> Nice you hear you finally received the French snail mail! I like the leather texture, and the girly mani's cute. Also the umberellas look really nice. I need to do more stamping, too. I think I need a new stamper (you just ordered from Moyou! :lecture: ), a rectangular one. It might be a bit better for my rather curvy nails. It's a bit difficult to spread out a stamp on them sometimes.


  That is such a pretty mani! Very fall-ish. Also  thank you for your kind words!  I really like Fools Gold from the PPs you got. If you have the chance to get Dark Fantasy, do it. Its my fave EP so far. Totally gorgeous. I'll post pics in a min.  





Anitacska said:


> Loads of pretty manis from everyone and a gorgeous haul, Pearly Queen! Guess what, I've broken my no-buy stream and ordered a few polishes from Rainbow Connection (Femme Fatale and Picture Polish) and a few from the CbL MJ collection too. My Llarowe order is going to my US address, so won't get it for a while, but I panicked when I saw that this was the last re-stock for those.   I've got a mani to show you as well, another Nail Nation 3000. This one is really nice and with any luck it won't stain. It's called Valleys of Neptune and it's blueish grey holo with lots of colourful glitter and some big round glitter. Really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone's seen it, but EP has announced a restock for Sunday, so far I only know about Vampires Suck and Autumn, don't know if anything else will be available. It's a restock, so probably not much chance of scoring and it's a really bad time for me (8 pm UK time), but I might give it a go. I have Autumn, but not VS.  EDIT: Apparently To Die For is re-released as well. Definitely trying for that!


  Love that mani. So pretty!  





MRV said:


> Quote:  Yeah, they're torturing us in all fronts.  :shock:  Rainbow ships outside the UK now? Uh, it's a courrier  .   Pretty mani! Love those circle holos. EdM uses them quite a lot.  Just Vampires Suck for me. I have the other two.   That's what I'm waiting for, too!   A zebra in Shilin Stone Forest (EP)


  Again such a pretty mani! You're killing it lately!!!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 15, 2014)

Look what I got today! Haven't even swatched it, but doesn't it look gorgeous?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also got two Catrice polishes. This one has a gorgeous colour and finish: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't care that much for the other one, so I first added matte tips and then draw some slightly steampunk-y doodles on it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And now, brace yourself because I took a lot of pics of Dark Fantasy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


>






Hello all---You ladies have  the best nails and nail polishes ever!  My nubs just don't measure up.  Anneri I love the NP and I love the nails---just beautiful.  That Illamasqua is 




I haven't actually _hauled _​NP lately.  Just one or two NPs here & there, most recently Tom Ford's* Black Cherry* *(*blackened red), Dior's *Bar* (black) and *Reflects* (gold top coat) and YSL's NPs  that came out with its Fétiche collection, *Bleu Galuchat* (Deep Teal) and *Taupe Graine* (Dark Charcoal Grey), both of which are opaque in one coat, dry extremely fast & are textured.

I hope everyone is doing as well as your hauls and manis suggest!  Thanks for the on-going manis and nail porn---it's always THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## MRV (Sep 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello all---You ladies have  the best nails and nail polishes ever!  My nubs just don't measure up.  Anneri I love the NP and I love the nails---just beautiful.  That Illamasqua is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey, Med! Hope you're doing well, too!
  We're NP twins: I just got my YSL Bleu Galuchat yesterday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I looked at my YSL polishes and wondered why my other brands are not like YSL - small & selected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ!
> 
> 
> You must have so many purple holos that pimping is needed!
> ...


  MRV, I think Sally Hansen came up with a similar finish a while ago. It's called Satin Glam? I don't know though if it was limited edition or not.

  DF has a really strong holo effect. In dim light it's a dark blurple with green shimmer, and in normal light/artificial/sunshine it's unbelievably amazing. It's a great holo and my EP fave so far.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2014)

Couple of new manis, first one is my current one, EP May 2014. It's nice, but nothing amazing. 





  And this is CbL MJ's Jacket. Very pretty, has some red, orange, yellow and purple microglitter. Sorry about the crappy picture though.





  I see Llarowe is restocking Lilypad Lacquer tonight with some new exclusives, I think I'll try to grab a few.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  DF looks very pretty in the last picture, maybe I'll get it if I can from Mei Mei. 

  I'd love to see the Illamasqua swatched if you can, so far I've been left disappointed by every Illamasqua polish I've tried (I have 3), so not sure if this is any better. They all look pretty in the bottle, but on the nails, meh.

  Any news on the Mei Mei EP restock yet? (New colours).


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ!
> 
> 
> You must have so many purple holos that pimping is needed!
> ...






Hi there MRV my Dear NP Twin.  I thought I'd have trouble getting used to the texture but it doesn't bother me at all.  



Slow & steady sets the pace right?  
     Much more manageable.  Your nails look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Hi Med!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hi there Anneri. 



 I'm so loving the manis and hauls.  I'm not contributing to the manis because right now my hands look like I've either walked on them or
     done construction work!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I didn't manage to get the True Blood polishes, but got all the Llarowe exclusive Lilypads. Guess everyone was busy with the Takko restock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's a brand I'm not getting sucked into!


----------



## MRV (Sep 17, 2014)

A quick mani post (been busy): PP forget me not and chillax. Both great textures.


----------



## MRV (Sep 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I didn't manage to get the True Blood polishes, but got all the Llarowe exclusive Lilypads. Guess everyone was busy with the Takko restock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Bummer! I have True Blood but it's from the blackest batch ever made. Far from the one now out. I try to remember to wear it next month. Congrats on the Lilypads! I got only two Elevations from my list and nothing more. I would have gotten one Hare (the only one I'm missing) but they did not restock it. I've been kind of let down by some Lilypads so I have no rush with them. And Takko - I don't even know what the hot shades are!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Wow, where do I start?  The Illamasqua looks much nicer in your pic looks much nicer than it did in theirs!  I always fancied a couple of their old colours (Viridian and a red one from the same collection, don't remember the name) but I've never bought one - got sidetracked by my indie obsession!  The Catrices are both lovely colours - my kind of pink and brown!  And I do like a steampunk theme, so that's cool too!  And then there's Dark Fantasy....  stunning!  I can't wait till I see mine!  It's good to know it was worth buying and it looks all kinds of awesome on you!  Enjoy it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ!
> 
> 
> You must have so many purple holos that pimping is needed!
> ...


I so can't resist a purple holo (or a blue one, or a red one...etc!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Couple of new manis, first one is my current one, EP May 2014. It's nice, but nothing amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two gorgeous manis!  Waaaahhhhh, now that it's discontinued I WANT MJ's Jacket!!!  Mind you, she's got form for saying things are d/c then bringing them back, so I'll be keeping an eye out!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. MJ's Jacket is very pretty (see my pic above).
> 
> 
> I went for TDF first then VS and by the time I clicked on HCFU, it was sold out (well, reserved) and I decided to just take the two I wanted most, not sure about the brown colour anyway.
> ...


 



Lol, not quite - Caspian, Mediterranean, Pacific.  (Were 3 for 2, couldn't resist!)
  Caspian looks quite gold rather than pink on my colour chart, but very much pink in the bottle.
  Haven't heard any more Meimei news, I think it may be a while yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I didn't manage to get the True Blood polishes, but got all the Llarowe exclusive Lilypads. Guess everyone was busy with the Takko restock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!  I'm trying not to buy too much before my holidays (hm, yeah, going well...not!) but...
  One of the Lilypads is the one I've been waiting for Etsy restock on since Feb, and she announced the only time it would be available was this Llarowe restock, so I had to get in for it!  I was restrained, looked at what was restocking and allowed myself that one (Life on the Dark Side), the single Takko I really fancied, the new True Blood and the one Elevation I've been after for a while (which is always in stock on her own site, so no major panic).  I got in at about 13 mins past, grabbed LotDS, Takko was already reserved, put TB in my cart but it said unavailable and got the Elevation so I left it at that.  By chance I woke up at the second restock, but I couldn't force myself out of bed to try again, so just those two for me.
  Takko is harder to get than Enchanted, which shocks me to be honest.  They were available when I first spotted them last year, another brand that's become unobtainable though.  I must admit, though I have a couple, and a couple more I'd like, I don't really get the feeding frenzy with them - don't get me wrong, I LOVE the single one I've worn, and I've been hunting all over blog sales without luck for Wanderlust, but it seems like it's getting harder and harder to find them and unlike EP I don't immediately fall in love with every colour at every launch (just as well!!!).  Well done for staying away, you don't need the hassle!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post (been busy): PP forget me not and chillax. Both great textures.


  Stunning, love the darker one particularly.  Your nails and manis always look soooo well groomed!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, thanks! DF sounds great. Do you have EdM holos? They usually have a strong holo, too.
> 
> 
> May's pretty! I need to start wearing the monthly polishes (like next month onwards).
> ...


My True Blood's as dark as a vampire's heart too - nice, but I'd love the new one as well.  Takko is just a world of pain in waiting!  It may be easier if you can get to her own restocks, but they're always about 4am my time, and no polish will make me awake for that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, thanks! DF sounds great. Do you have EdM holos? They usually have a strong holo, too.
> 
> 
> May's pretty! I need to start wearing the monthly polishes (like next month onwards).
> ...


  You know MRV, the texture of these YSLs seems a bit unique----it looks rough but is very smooth to touch.  I didn't go w/a top coat either because I was into that matte finish.


----------



## MRV (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You know MRV, the texture of these YSLs seems a bit unique----it looks rough but is very smooth to touch.  I didn't go w/a top coat either because I was into that matte finish.


  Sounds nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> Hope you don't mean Glitterati. It's not good, the glitters don't show up.
> 
> 
> Sounds like Enchanted in early 2013. Britney Spearmint and others just laying around meimei's pages... (did not get of course
> ...


  I've remembered the Illamasqua's name - it was Scarab, very dark red, looked stunning.
  Yes, the Takko pages on Meimie were fully stocked when I first visited... 
  Lol at being an hour late for Elevation, I tried a month or two ago, was only half an hour late but all the SBPs were gone so never again!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  I'm trying not to buy too much before my holidays (hm, yeah, going well...not!) but...
> One of the Lilypads is the one I've been waiting for Etsy restock on since Feb, and she announced the only time it would be available was this Llarowe restock, so I had to get in for it!  I was restrained, looked at what was restocking and allowed myself that one (Life on the Dark Side), the single Takko I really fancied, the new True Blood and the one Elevation I've been after for a while (which is always in stock on her own site, so no major panic).  I got in at about 13 mins past, grabbed LotDS, Takko was already reserved, put TB in my cart but it said unavailable and got the Elevation so I left it at that.  By chance I woke up at the second restock, but I couldn't force myself out of bed to try again, so just those two for me.
> Takko is harder to get than Enchanted, which shocks me to be honest.  They were available when I first spotted them last year, another brand that's become unobtainable though.  I must admit, though I have a couple, and a couple more I'd like, I don't really get the feeding frenzy with them - don't get me wrong, I LOVE the single one I've worn, and I've been hunting all over blog sales without luck for Wanderlust, but it seems like it's getting harder and harder to find them and unlike EP I don't immediately fall in love with every colour at every launch (just as well!!!).  Well done for staying away, you don't need the hassle!


  Does she still restock on Etsy? I never see any products on there. Sally Magpies is restocking Lilypad Lacquer next month and Beauty So Fly will have a restock soon too. 

  Yeah, too right, Enchanted is bad enough, I can't be bothered yet another hard to get brand.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2014)

I kept thinking I may have something similar to Flashing Lights, but no, so I tried making my own by using Mac Gold Garnish glitter. Epic fail. Looks nice enough, but nothing like Flashing Lights. *sigh*


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2014)

Just throwing this mani out because you asked to see a mani with the Illamasqua Melange!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a bit greener in the pic than it's IRL. When I look at my nails indoors in normal light, it's like a greenish turquoise with gold flakes. In sunlight/direct light the flakes get a lot more obvious and make it look like an antique gold.  I expected it to be a bit different - I thought there'd be glitters in it, not flakes, and a bit less sparkliness due to that, but I really like it. Oh, and there're also some copper flakies. Application was easy, I used to coats. Now I'd love to see a similar polish with more of a jelly texture and different sized glitters! Maybe I'll have to start mixing!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I expected it to be a bit different - I thought there'd be glitters in it, not flakes, and a bit less sparkliness due to that, but I really like it. Oh, and there're also some copper flakies. Application was easy, I used to coats. Now I'd love to see a similar polish with more of a jelly texture and different sized glitters! Maybe I'll have to start mixing!


  Thanks for this Anneri, now I can cross it off my list. Just as I thought, it looks nothing like it does in the bottle. Yet another disappointment from Illamasqua (for me). Glad you like it though.


----------



## MRV (Sep 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I kept thinking I may have something similar to Flashing Lights, but no, so I tried making my own by using Mac Gold Garnish glitter. Epic fail. Looks nice enough, but nothing like Flashing Lights. *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love it! Looks very "antique". It seems to also have tiny purple glitters. Def gettin it next week! Thank you, Anneri!


  I'm wearing another combo: CbL Connie's Nosy Neighbor and FF Vial of Frost (thermo). In cold there does not seem to be much difference (upper left) but VoF turns blue when warm. It has also pink shimmer I managed to capture later.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 20, 2014)

Meimei restock announced!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely mani!
> 
> 
> I have two glitter and one metallic (Viridian) and I dislike all 3.
> ...


I do hope I get MJ's Jacket eventually, but it won't be soon unfortunately, as I'm on a bit of a no-buy.
  Lilypad do seem to have given up on their Etsy store, it was back in February that I missed out on LOTDS on Etsy, and I've been waiting for a restock ever since, but there hasn't been one.  She posted on Facebook at the time to say she was too busy and it would be a couple of weeks later than normal, but since then no message.  To be honest, now that I've got the one I wanted, I don't really care - apart from a couple of colours, they're easy enough to get elsewhere.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I kept thinking I may have something similar to Flashing Lights, but no, so I tried making my own by using Mac Gold Garnish glitter. Epic fail. Looks nice enough, but nothing like Flashing Lights. *sigh*


Worth a try, and a nice outcome, but it's not Flashing Lights!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Yes, that looks much better. And sleeping is much better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning mani, especially in the big picture, I love it!  Two polishes I don't have though, I won't be able to copy you!


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning mani, especially in the big picture, I love it!  Two polishes I don't have though, I won't be able to copy you!


  Thanks, PQ! At least the FF should still be available.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2014)

I got really confused, thought it was 3 pm UK time, turns out it 4 pm. Doh!


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2014)

​


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> ​


  Did you miss out? I managed to get Flashing Lights and Good Life, but not Dark Fantasy. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> ​


Me too!  I will never get Up In Smoke


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Me too!  I will never get Up In Smoke


  Me neither! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

Enough EP misery, FYI my Polish Alcoholic Furcifer mani didn't last the week, developed a huge chip on Thursday so I did a midweek oldie mani.  I went back to my Special FX polishes for this one:












It's a sort of nude/peach metallic, topped with Special FX glass fleck topcoat in peach.  Very sparkly in the sun, very classy though I don't feel it's a colour that really suits me.  Still, I kind of like it.  It reads a bit gold in some lights.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Totally! I tried to get the exclusives but as I did not manage to push the button on the right second it was just downhill from that! I have this crappy one mega connection and no mouse, so I'm not at my best at home. Congrats on FL and A!
> 
> 
> Me neither!
> ...


  Ugh, it was Good Life, not Amazing! I had Amazing in my basket, but decided not to get it after all. 

  Sorry to hear you and PearlyQueen didn't manage to get UIS.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2014)

Has anyone ordered any of the new EdM polishes from Llarowe? I've just ordered a ton of them. Ah, just as well I was so good for  6 weeks not buying any, I'm certainly making up for lost time now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone ordered any of the new EdM polishes from Llarowe? I've just ordered a ton of them. Ah, just as well I was so good for 6 weeks not buying any, I'm certainly making up for lost time now!


Not today, but I do already have Dramatic Entrance which is beautiful.  Long Engagement is still on my wish list!


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not today, but I do already have Dramatic Entrance which is beautiful.  Long Engagement is still on my wish list!


  I did not get those. I think up to now I have every teal/green polish and most of the holos they have put out, so now I'm trying to get the most interesting/different ones only. Although this time they were not that special.


----------



## caitlinx (Sep 20, 2014)

Who has tried Marc Jacobs nail polishes? I'm curious about the quality!


----------



## MRV (Sep 22, 2014)

EdM Fine Art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks quite beige here but irl it's much prettier (more golden, warmer, lighter).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice, MRV!

  Speaking of EdM, she posted a list of shades she is discontinuing and won't be restocking on her website nor other retailers' shops, so buy them now if you want them.

Amazonia (very limited amount left)
Blueprint (very limited amount left)
Candy Coated (limited amount left)
Ground Control (very limited amount left)
Inner Peace (limited amount left)
Path Less Taken (quite a few left)
Peer Pressure (limited amount left)
Pyrite (quite a few left)
Remnants Returns (quite a few left)
Simplicity (limited amount left)
Super Vixen (quite a few left)
The Fifth Element (limited amount left)
You Don't Own Me (very limited amount left)

I'm pretty sure I already have all that I want, but just in case anyone else is interested. 

I also have an EdM mani to show you, this is Absent Minded.





  Please ignore the chip on my index finger.


----------



## MRV (Sep 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice, MRV!
> 
> Speaking of EdM, she posted a list of shades she is discontinuing and won't be restocking on her website nor other retailers' shops, so buy them now if you want them.
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Thank you, very useful info. I already have 8 of them, the rest is a blue, pink and two glitter holos I can do without, but Simplicity has been on my maybe list, hmmm.

  Nice mani! I have not worn this one yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2014)

caitlinx said:


> Who has tried Marc Jacobs nail polishes? I'm curious about the quality!


  Sorry, not me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> EdM Fine Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so pretty, much less copper than I expected, I may need this...!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice, MRV!
> 
> Speaking of EdM, she posted a list of shades she is discontinuing and won't be restocking on her website nor other retailers' shops, so buy them now if you want them.
> 
> ...


Pretty polish!  Thanks for the info, Ground Control is the only one I've toyed with getting - it's been in and out of baskets for over a year, maybe this is the spur I need if any are left after my holiday.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2014)

New polishes from last week:




Carpe Noctem Kintsukuroi, Carpe Noctem Sebastian, Celestial Cosmetics Elegantly Wasted


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2014)

News from Harlow & Co:

   Wednesday September 24th at 12pm EDT, we'll be restocking the following brands:
  - Colors by llarowe (including the Tribute to MJ, Show Me & Emily's Imagination Collections)
  - Lacquer Lust (restock of old favourites - new shades are still on order)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes from last week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice little haul!

  I haven't received anything lately, although I have ordered a lot. My EP orders have been dispatched (both from Chelsea and Mei Mei), I also placed another order with Mei Mei for a couple of other polishes, and I have 2 outstanding Lllarowe orders, one going to my US address, one I decided to have sent here.

  My current mani, Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream, hadn't worn it before, but really love it! I've worn the pink one before, but wasn't too crazy about it with my skintone, but this is perfect!


----------



## Gelli Fied (Sep 23, 2014)

Do many other people here use gel polish?  This is my last manicure, NaiLuv "Not So Innocent" (It's really boring... I recently started school, haha)





  A little before that I used China Glaze Gelaze "Orange Knockout"...






  But I love other "salon" and "home" brands, too!  OPI Gelcolor, Gelish, Red Carpet Manicure, etc...


----------



## MRV (Sep 24, 2014)

Gelli Fied said:


> Do many other people here use gel polish?  This is my last manicure, NaiLuv "Not So Innocent" (It's really boring... I recently started school, haha)
> 
> A little before that I used China Glaze Gelaze "Orange Knockout"...
> 
> ...


  Fierce orange! I have never tried gel polishes.


  New mani's Lilypad Teal Pearl with KBS Hexy Bikini


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It's a light copper, golden copper (did not show well in the pic).
> 
> 
> Kintsukuroi? Is there a Japanese collection? Funny looking bottles those round ones, all unknown to me.
> ...


  This is so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I only realised last night in the bathroom that Mermaid's Dream is also duochrome! Love it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2014)

Cheeky little TK Maxx haul


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Nice little haul!
> 
> I haven't received anything lately, although I have ordered a lot. My EP orders have been dispatched (both from Chelsea and Mei Mei), I also placed another order with Mei Mei for a couple of other polishes, and I have 2 outstanding Lllarowe orders, one going to my US address, one I decided to have sent here.
> 
> My current mani, Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream, hadn't worn it before, but really love it! I've worn the pink one before, but wasn't too crazy about it with my skintone, but this is perfect!


I really like Mermaid's Dream, DL is another brand I have not bought, but I've seen this one a couple of times and I always like it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

Gelli Fied said:


> Do many other people here use gel polish?  This is my last manicure, NaiLuv "Not So Innocent" (It's really boring... I recently started school, haha)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice manicures!  I had a professional gel job a few years ago (as a gift from my sister in law) and although I loved it, after about 3 weeks I was soooo bored with the design (sort of abstract animal print)!  And it lasted 3 months, eventually my nails were so long I couldn't do anything - especially operate the fingerprint scanner to get into the office!  So I've never gone gel again...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It's a light copper, golden copper (did not show well in the pic).
> 
> 
> Kintsukuroi? Is there a Japanese collection? Funny looking bottles those round ones, all unknown to me.
> ...


Hi MRV, I don't recall there being a whole Japanese collection on Carpe Noctem's site, just this one - I did just try to check for you, but she's down for a few days so I couldn't.
  Teal Pearl is so nice, I loved wearing it a while back (and my US box has a few more Lilypad pearls in it...!).  That glitter works really well with it too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Cheeky little TK Maxx haul


Oooo, shiny!  Which ones are those, I like them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

My new mani is Darling Diva Bella Donna:
















I just love it!  If you're looking for an in-yer-face violet holo, get this now!!!  In the bottle I was thinking 3 or 4 coats, but this is one thin and one thick plus topcoat.  The holo is awesome, and shows in most lighting conditions, though obviously at its best in halogens/sun.  It often only shows the blue in other lighting conditions, which is really pretty too.  And in some lights the base is almost neon!  Dried quickly - and the bottom pic in sun is after 3 1/2 days of wearing it, not even a glimmer of tipwear which is really unusual with such a strong colour. 
  Seriously, highly recommended!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone going for the new Indigo Bananas collection?
  They're soooo pretty, I so wish I could afford to, I'd take almost all of them!
  http://www.indigobananas.com/collections/2014-halloween


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone going for the new Indigo Bananas collection?
> They're soooo pretty, I so wish I could afford to, I'd take almost all of them!
> http://www.indigobananas.com/collections/2014-halloween


  I have and I like them, but they're not that unique, so probably won't get any.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2014)

Today's mani, Orly Unlawful (a gorgeous slightly jelly like red cream) topped with Revlon Graffiti top coat. 





  And just for fun, here's my DDP wishlist, lol.









  Yep, $159.25.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani, Orly Unlawful (a gorgeous slightly jelly like red cream) topped with Revlon Graffiti top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  If it helps......
  code SHIPINTER will give you free international shipping on orders over $75.....
  My wishlist has 8 items on it @ about $91 with free shipping!!!  Including a few of the new collection plus a few others I skipped last time.
  It's at the top of my list when I have the money!
  By the way, Sassy Ass Mouth is one of the prettiest polishes I have ever taken out of bubble wrap, I hate the name but OMG it's soooo pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> They are Liverpool Street, Regents Park, Britten Street.
> 
> 
> This is really pretty, I never got it. Have you seen the new ones she's got, like the WtchEE collection? There's quite a few I'd really like, but trying to be good. I'm so frustrated with this constant need of buying new polish, yet I have so many I haven't even used and at this rate never will.
> ...


  Thanks for that!  I know exactly what you mean about buying without wearing, and I keep telling myself off but there's always something new around the corner.  This forum has actually pushed it home to me, because I post a pic of this week's single mani, and then a pic of this week's deliveries, and there are always so many more newbies than there are manis, my untried list is longer than my legs!  (And getting longer, unlike my legs!)
  This week was a great example, I felt there weren't really many new polishes - but three is still more than I've worn!  Then I looked at Bella Donna and thought that it was sooo perfect that every other violet holo on my list could be removed - brilliant!  It got smaller!  Then I added more Darling Divas, since I loved it so much.  There were more DDs than there were violets, so overall the wishlist got bigger instead of smaller!  Then I looked at the IB launch, and immediately 6 of them went on the list.  So now it's even bigger!  Maybe I should get into skittles manis and use 10 at a time... but I'm a bit too OCD for that!  Grrrrrr!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> If it helps......
> code SHIPINTER will give you free international shipping on orders over $75.....
> My wishlist has 8 items on it @ about $91 with free shipping!!!  Including a few of the new collection plus a few others I skipped last time.
> It's at the top of my list when I have the money!
> By the way, Sassy Ass Mouth is one of the prettiest polishes I have ever taken out of bubble wrap, I hate the name but OMG it's soooo pretty.


  Oh yes, I'd completely forgotten about the free shipping code! Thank you! I'm not going to order just yet, I've spent way too much this month already, but will probably get these eventually. (Despite what I've just said above, lol.)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2014)

All my packages arrived today, both my EP orders (Chelsea and MeiMei), my other MeiMei order and Rainbow Connection order. Yay!





  To Die For, Vampires Suck, Flashing Lights, Good Life





  Ethereal Lacquer Black Rose (MeiMei exclusive), EdM Folklore, Fancy Gloss Tropical Sunset (holo multichrome), Cool Waters (Thermal), Hare Polish Miss Joaquim (RC exclusive)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> All my packages arrived today, both my EP orders (Chelsea and MeiMei), my other MeiMei order and Rainbow Connection order. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stunners all!  (Black Rose is on my wish list, looks even nicer in your pic than it does on Meimei's).  Enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 26, 2014)

By the way, Takko are mostly in stock at http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/product-category/takko-lacquer/
  Anyone interested should get 'em while they're hot!!!  Beware import duties though...

  ETA:  She's just said on Facebook that she does quote lower order values to help with import duties, so maybe that's a problem from the past, I know I paid loads on my first order from them!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> By the way, Takko are mostly in stock at http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/product-category/takko-lacquer/
> Anyone interested should get 'em while they're hot!!!  Beware import duties though...
> 
> ETA:  She's just said on Facebook that she does quote lower order values to help with import duties, so maybe that's a problem from the past, I know I paid loads on my first order from them!


  Do you know, I still don't see the big attraction. They look nice, but nothing special to me.


----------



## MRV (Sep 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> By the way, Takko are mostly in stock at http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/product-category/takko-lacquer/
> Anyone interested should get 'em while they're hot!!!  Beware import duties though...
> 
> ETA:  She's just said on Facebook that she does quote lower order values to help with import duties, so maybe that's a problem from the past, I know I paid loads on my first order from them!


  Not to mention they seem quite costly to begin with.


  Pink Friday: KBS Beach Please and Hare For the Love of Lisa


----------



## MRV (Sep 26, 2014)

PQ, what is the import tax for the UK?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> PQ, what is the import tax for the UK?


  20% of value for VAT plus a Royal Mail handling charge (I think I once paid £8 for that and once £11, so I'm not sure which would apply).  I honestly don't mind the 20%, it's the handling charge that's sooo annoying - and once I had to pay it when the VAT was under £1 so they're tight!  That was when the exchange rates changed between ordering and delivery, and took my "undervalued" order from RubyWhiteTips just over the edge, grrrr!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you! Oh, I have not noticed that.
> 
> 
> I think I need the one on the right! Nice glitters it has.
> ...


  That Hare adds so much depth to your polish, lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> 20% of value for VAT plus a Royal Mail handling charge (I think I once paid £8 for that and once £11, so I'm not sure which would apply).  I honestly don't mind the 20%, it's the handling charge that's sooo annoying - and once I had to pay it when the VAT was under £1 so they're tight!  That was when the exchange rates changed between ordering and delivery, and took my "undervalued" order from RubyWhiteTips just over the edge, grrrr!


  I hate the fee. I too wouldn't mind paying the VAT, but the fee is just ridiculous. Luckily it's been a while since I was last charged.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2014)

Was meant to say, lovely mani MRV!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2014)

I bit the bullet and signed up to the monthly A Box Indied subscription as the October box was gone already by the time I was let onto the website. I've heard somewhere that you can only opt out 3 times within 12 months, so fingers crossed there'll be some good boxes coming up! I know, of course, that I can always just cancel my subscription, but there have been a couple I really wanted for a polish or two, so will hold out for now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I bit the bullet and signed up to the monthly A Box Indied subscription as the October box was gone already by the time I was let onto the website. I've heard somewhere that you can only opt out 3 times within 12 months, so fingers crossed there'll be some good boxes coming up! I know, of course, that I can always just cancel my subscription, but there have been a couple I really wanted for a polish or two, so will hold out for now.


Good luck with those!  There was only ever one box (I think it was the first all holo one) that I liked more than one polish in.  Unfortunately, I tend to absolutely adore one polish from every box, so I do get frustrated when I see them!  The CbL ones are always sooo pretty, but I wouldn't buy a box just for one polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 28, 2014)

New polishes for this week:



  Celestial Cosmetics Birth of a Star, Polish Alcoholic Calumma, Enchanted Polish Dark Fantasy (finally!), Darling Diva Dreams


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 28, 2014)

New mani is Powder Perfect Jealousy:



  Artificial Light



  Halogens



  Flash



  Indoor daylight

  A pretty magenta holo, 2 coats plus topcoat.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2014)

Pretty mani and a nice little haul, PearlyQueen!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2014)

Rainbow Connection has restocked the Colors by Llarowe line incl. the MJ collection if anyone's interested!


----------



## MRV (Sep 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Powder Perfect Jealousy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty! But since when jealousy makes you _red!?_


  Time for autumnal uggliness: YSL Ambre Gingembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it's not reddish but brown orange = lighter than here) and some Damn Fine Coffee by Hare (it has orangy glitters)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh wow, ladies, have you seen the new Cadillacquer polishes? So gorgeous! Seriously considering ordering a few from Beauty So Fly right now! Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> The VAT is 24% here, but I don't have to pay any other fees (if the value is less than 150€ and) if I pay the tax myself online. Normally I don't have to pay the VAT either (NPs are not "valuated"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol at autumnal ugliness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeah, definitely not my colours, but nice mani nonetheless.

  No worries, I'll order the Hare for you, I want to get a few nail decals anyway. I get 10% off now I've spent a small (big?) fortune in her shop, so that's good. I'll let you know when I have it. 

  I went a bit mad today, popped into Boots and Superdrug and they had the new Barry M glitter polishes (plus there's 2 new additions to the Aquarium collection, a purple duochrome and a gorgeous glitter), so I bought 6 polishes. There's still one I haven't got (the black glitter one) and also in Boots they had two empty spaces for some other glitter polishes. I vaguely recall BBB writing about them a while back. I think those might be some Christmas shades. Anyway, these are so gorgeous! Love them!




  Left to right: Starlet, Socialite, Fashion Icon, Catwalk Queen, VIP, Atlantis (from the Aquarium collection)

  A few bonus kitty pictures 







  I've also ordered 10 (!) Cadillacquers. Oops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Finally, my mani, Femme Fatale Chrysoprase. Not much sun today, so took some pictures indoors instead.









  This is an interesting colour, a greyish bluey green with some gold sheen. Very pretty and unusual.

  Oh and here's the link to the BBB post about the Christmas glitter Barry M's: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/08/barry-m-sparkle-nail-pots.html


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> The VAT is 24% here, but I don't have to pay any other fees (if the value is less than 150€ and) if I pay the tax myself online. Normally I don't have to pay the VAT either (NPs are not "valuated"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, our duties kick in at just £15, so unless you're careful you're stung!
  The Hare is amazing for coverage, and matches the other so well!
  I am liking the Darling Divas I've bought recently, I must say - more than my older ones, I think they're getting better all the time.
  I didn't think of the Jealousy thing until I was travelling to work this morning, you just echoed my thoughts!  Maybe we're all colourblind and it's actually green!
  Lovely autumn mani, not my colours but looks great on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow, ladies, have you seen the new Cadillacquer polishes? So gorgeous! Seriously considering ordering a few from Beauty So Fly right now! Argh!


I've been meaning to try them for a while, but I've had a word with myself and I don't need any more brands on my wishlist!  I always love them on other people mind you, maybe they're a bit too classy for me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I know, I missed out on the gorgeous CbLs because I didn't want the boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty glitters, well done and they won't break the bank.  How did you train those cats???  Mine just do photobombing!  So cute though!
  And I like that colour on you, very different.
  10 Caddillacquers eh, you're worse than I am!  Hope you love 'em!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty glitters, well done and they won't break the bank.  How did you train those cats???  Mine just do photobombing!  So cute though!
> And I like that colour on you, very different.
> 10 Caddillacquers eh, you're worse than I am!  Hope you love 'em!


  Well, it helped that they were sleeping!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello ladies! No, I didn't fall off the face of the earth - just had some very stressful and hectic weeks. But I managed to polish my nails nevertheless and I'm really excited that the day after tomorrow I'll be in the US and enjoy our honeymoon! I love all the manis and hauls you all posted.  @Anitacska, did you get the Halloween LE from Cadillacquer? I'm still in love with the new IBs. Hopefully I can haul some polishes while I'm abroad!  Here're some of my latest manis:  Essence A Beauti-Fall Red - a very light thermo effect, but I love the colour on me. Plus it's so glossy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Manhattan Urban Diva. I think it's quite close to Chanel's Graphite and I loved the nailart with the striping tape and studs:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is Dance Legend Lollypop over a black base - autumn in a bottle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This one is a glitter topcoat I placed with a dotting tool over a grey base. Love how it started, don't like the pinky.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And a distressed/dry brushstroke mani I did with Illamasqua Melange:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And then I won some Anny polishes in a nailart contest:


----------



## catsandrabbits (Sep 29, 2014)

I've never found the subscription to the a box indied appealing. There's so many months where I only like one polish. So I just wait for the months I like 2-3 polishes and do my best to ninja a box haha.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello  Here is my current mani Chanel Rouge Flamboyant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



see you


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Lots of great manis, Anneri! Enjoy your honeymoon! 

  No, I didn't get the Halloween ones, I got most of the Sons of Anarchy collection and a few from the Love The Music collection.


----------



## MRV (Sep 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've been meaning to try them for a while, but I've had a word with myself and* I don't need any more brands on my wishlist*!  I always love them on other people mind you, maybe they're a bit too classy for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Salut, Dominique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must have some red Chanel on the lips, too?


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok, it's October and time for my first monthly EP. 2013 though. Speaking of which - where are the new ones?





  I also got Vampires Suck and Hot Chocolate for Unicorns yesterday. Here they show some flash, not that different really. Compared to Hot Chocolate, which is a cooler brown, HCfU is a warmer brown, and VS has some kind of red/black/metallic thing to it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, it's October and time for my first monthly EP. 2013 though. Speaking of which - where are the new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  October 2013 looks really nice. I have it, but haven't worn it yet. I'm guessing the new ones will come out at the end of this month, probably Sept, Oct and Nov. 

  HCFU looks nice, but not my colour, so I'm not sad I missed out on it. I much prefer VS, it's such a cool colour.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Have a lovely honeymoon! 
  That red is lovely and I adore your grey stripey mani.  I also like your DL flakey work, they do make nice polishes.
  And congratulations on winning all those pretty polishes, you do such lovely work I'm not surprised you won!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> see you


Beautiful and classy - it suits you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ok, it's October and time for my first monthly EP. 2013 though. Speaking of which - where are the new ones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


October looks very classy on you, lovely.  Vampires Suck is lovely, I've worn mine and I really enjoyed it.  HCFU - I'm still undecided... looks nice in your pic, but I don't know if it's my thing or not.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> October 2013 looks really nice. I have it, but haven't worn it yet. I'm guessing the new ones will come out at the end of this month, probably Sept, Oct and Nov.
> 
> HCFU looks nice, but not my colour, so I'm not sad I missed out on it. I much prefer VS, it's such a cool colour.


lol, you've forgotten August!  I'm still waiting for that one!  I'm putting my wager on her releasing all four on the only Sunday that I'm unavailable!  My holiday starts on Monday 13th and I'm back on Saturday 25th, so I bet they all come out on 19th October.
  I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> lol, you've forgotten August!  I'm still waiting for that one!  I'm putting my wager on her releasing all four on the only Sunday that I'm unavailable!  My holiday starts on Monday 13th and I'm back on Saturday 25th, so I bet they all come out on 19th October.
> I hope I'm wrong!


  Oh yes, August! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is so behind with these, it's ridiculous. (But I'm not really complaining, because this way she combines the postage.) I'm guessing it's going to be the last Sunday or second last Sunday of October. Fingers crossed for the 26th!


----------



## Dominique33 (Oct 1, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Beautiful and classy - it suits you!


Thank you so much  The new Chanel np are to die for, worth buying ( and LE I think )


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2014)

It seems there was another secret EP restock last night including a new shade called La La Land. 





  Ugh, I hate these secret restocks. Second time I've missed out on 2 A.M. Summer Night, and I don't have Majestic yet either. Don't know how people know about these, everything sells out in no time.

  Anyway, I have a new mani to show you. Ciate Fun Fair with Liquid Sky Lacquer Butterfly Garden on the accent fingers. I then also added Nail Nation 3000 Shock Pink Tint holo topcoat which darkened the colour slightly and added a bit of holo, but it's not very strong at all.


----------



## MRV (Oct 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It seems there was another secret EP restock last night including a new shade called La La Land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











​
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grrrrrr... And that color!! Guess I have to start spending my evenings refreshing their page! Do you know at what time this happened?


  I'll get back on other things tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Judging by the comments on the FB group it happened around 1 am UK time. So I would've missed it anyway. Although I was awake at 4 am, but I'm guessing they were all gone by then.


----------



## jennyap (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello strangers! Thought I ought to show my face in here... Had a bit of a break from wearing NP (too lazy!) but I'm getting back into it now.  I do have a few recent manis to share - this is everything from the last couple of months ie not much!  I've still been reading along, love seeing all your GORGEOUS manis and hauls 





 OPI Muir Muir on the Wall  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ILNP Princess Diaries - can't really see here but it is a pretty holo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OPI Haven't the Foggiest, topped with OPI Muppets World Tour to accent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Currently wearing: ILNP Peace, ILNP Purple Plasma on accent nail. Still so in love with their ultra chromes  (Ignore my horrid cuticles!)


----------



## MRV (Oct 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Judging by the comments on the FB group it happened around 1 am UK time. So I would've missed it anyway. Although I was awake at 4 am, but I'm guessing they were all gone by then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi, jenny! The two latest manis are my favorites. And yes, those ultrachromes are lovely! Maybe your nails are in better condition now that you have not been wearing much polish. Mine have crumbled into shortness, it's so sad.


  ATM I'm wearing Cirque Midsummer Night (nothing to do with October - or Midsummer for that matter as on our Midsummer night sun is shining!) and for accents EP Secret Sauce which makes the combo look like MF Fantacy Fire.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2014)

Quick mani and haul pictures, will be back later with the details. (Nearly time for school pickup.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It seems there was another secret EP restock last night including a new shade called La La Land.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo frustrating!!!!  It's like she works out the best way to annoy people and jumps right in.  I love that new shade, blog sales here I come.  It's exactly the sort of colour I was hoping for in the next batch of monthlies.  I hate that she saves the best colours for these secret launches.
  Very sweet pink mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2014)

jennyap said:


> (Ignore my horrid cuticles!)


Every single one of those manis is absolutely gorgeous, love them all!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thank you! Looking forward to wearing VS then. I have to pull out all the Halloween polishes anyways.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid you might be right. She always puts them out the weekend before my payday when I have zero money. I'm voting for the 26th, too.
> ...


I guess if I have to buy on eBay it'll cost twice as much for the monthlies - but at least I can skip any that don't appeal I suppose.
  That's a really cute mani too, I've never worn my Fantasy Fire but that's what I hope it will look like!  I have to say, the new Cirque Burlesque collection does have pretty colours, I've been drooling over them.  Maybe at a later date...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2014)

Okay, so the details. My mani is Bells Kandi I've Got the Bluey Blues... It's a very see through jelly (4 coats!) thermal. Unfortunately in the warm state my stained nails show through too much. Even when it's cold you can see the staining a bit. On the upside it dried quickly despite needing so many coats. But it has also chipped already. A week or so ago I tried another thermal from BK called Wisteria, it was a very pale lilac and even when cold it wasn't much darker, nothing like the pictures I've seen. Not impressed with the brand at all. 

  My haul, as you can see PP Pandora and Fool's Gold, plus F.U.N Lacquer Pay Day (H). It's a silver foil glitter with lots of holo sparkles. Plus I got 5 sheets of holographic water decals. Looking forward to trying them out soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I guess if I have to buy on eBay it'll cost twice as much for the monthlies - but at least I can skip any that don't appeal I suppose.
> That's a really cute mani too, I've never worn my Fantasy Fire but that's what I hope it will look like!  I have to say, the new Cirque Burlesque collection does have pretty colours, I've been drooling over them.  Maybe at a later date...


  I'm not buying these on eBay, refuse to. 

  Luckily the Burlesque collection isn't calling my name at all. Just as well, since I've still got that massive wishlist from Darling Diva...

  Anyone bought any of the CbL Halloween polishes? I didn't, wasn't interested in the colours. I'm not a massive fan of oranges and browns.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, so the details. My mani is Bells Kandi I've Got the Bluey Blues... It's a very see through jelly (4 coats!) thermal. Unfortunately in the warm state my stained nails show through too much. Even when it's cold you can see the staining a bit. On the upside it dried quickly despite needing so many coats. But it has also chipped already. A week or so ago I tried another thermal from BK called Wisteria, it was a very pale lilac and even when cold it wasn't much darker, nothing like the pictures I've seen. Not impressed with the brand at all.
> 
> My haul, as you can see PP Pandora and Fool's Gold, plus F.U.N Lacquer Pay Day (H). It's a silver foil glitter with lots of holo sparkles. Plus I got 5 sheets of holographic water decals. Looking forward to trying them out soon.


  Sorry, that polish looks a bit too sheer for my liking, add in easy chipping and I'm not impressed at all.  Sounds like a brand to avoid.  I must admit, I bought some thermals from eBay years ago and none of them changed at all, which put me right off the idea.  They were Special FX ones (they called them Fickles), and I'd seen them demo'd on QVC and was blown away by the idea, but they had gone bust by the time I wanted them, hence eBay.  I was so disappointed that they did nothing on me - it's only recently that I've found out that the thermal effect stops working on old polishes, which no doubt explains why mine didn't perform!  I still have some of them and use them as plain colours.  
  Nice haul - would you believe, I was looking at exactly those decals a few days ago, we're like nail twins!  I've never used nail decals before though, so I bottled out as I could see them being a bit too fiddly for me.  I did buy some vinyl stickers instead though to try.  Do let me know how you get on with them.  The other reason I backed away was that the pics I saw were so tiny, you couldn't tell what the decals really looked like, so I look forward to seeing them in a bit more detail on you.  Have fun with them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome back Jenny! Lovely manis!
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


I skipped the CbLs, quite apart from being broke I didn't really like any of them.  There are a couple from the new collection that went on my "must have" list though...


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi all!  Eek I've been gone a long time. I've been trying to buy less and go out and do more things- how well that's working I don't know LOL Been pretty busy with appointments and working on my condo as I finally got to ordering a sofa! Yay ompom:  Here it is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it arrived on Tuesday. I'll have to get some cases for the pillows because they really don't go at all in person.  All the manis in here look great!    For a bit off and on I didn't do a lot of manis because the humidity was just too much but here are a few: China Glaze Dandy Lyin' Around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Zoya Zuza 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  OPI Muir Muir on the Wall (on the elusive right hand because I wrecked the polish on the left) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CbL Runt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is just the wrongest wrongity wrong colour on me- it reminds me of having blood under a nail :yuck:   I was good and only bought 2 polishes: MAC Bad Fairy and Joe Fresh Kaleidoscope which is kind of a green-gold-pink flakie-ish thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That was a lot of pics I should come by more often :haha:


----------



## lyseD (Oct 4, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> That was a lot of pics I should come by more often


That sofa is GORGEOUS!! You have exceptional taste.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 5, 2014)

lyseD said:


> That sofa is GORGEOUS!! You have exceptional taste.


  Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got it at Leon's. I had a coupon lol


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2014)

My EdMs arrived from Llarowe yesterday, completely unexpectedly. I don't remember when I placed the order, but it wasn't at all long ago. Not complaining, just (pleasantly) surprised. They're all so pretty.









  And here's my mani, CbL Woodstock with Topshop Hat Trick on accents. I actually put the Topshop polish between two layers of Woodstock, so it doesn't show up that well, but you still get the sparkles and the holo on top. Like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I skipped the CbLs, quite apart from being broke I didn't really like any of them.  There are a couple from the new collection that went on my "must have" list though...
> 
> There's a couple I quite like, but still not sure.
> 
> ...


  Hi Fuzzy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice sofa and nice manis!


----------



## MRV (Oct 6, 2014)

A quick mani. I will get back later. This is CbL Show Off! and CC The Uptown.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2014)

Another surprise delivery, this time my Cadillacquers from BSF. Either I'm losing track of time (possible!) or the post has got a lot quicker!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 6, 2014)

Sneaky lunchtime haul...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Barry M Starlet and Starlight   I plan to get the rest of the Glitterati line from them, so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2014)

New polishes for this week:



  Liquid Sky Lacquer Wyld Pixie, Love Thy Polish Synthesize, Enchanted Polish Amazing



  Polish Me Silly Lovestruck, Polish Alcoholic Scully, Polish Me Silly Vino


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My EdMs arrived from Llarowe yesterday, completely unexpectedly. I don't remember when I placed the order, but it wasn't at all long ago. Not complaining, just (pleasantly) surprised. They're all so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those EdMs look so cute all lined up!  I want more...!
  That's a hard colour to pull off, but it looks great on you, congratulations!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> A quick mani. I will get back later. This is CbL Show Off! and CC The Uptown.


Two lovely polishes!  The Uptown was in and out of my basket so many times, but the only CC polish I've worn chipped in just one day, so I've dropped them from my shopping list.  This makes me think again!  Fabulous mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Another surprise delivery, this time my Cadillacquers from BSF. Either I'm losing track of time (possible!) or the post has got a lot quicker!


These look really classy, lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I plan to get the rest of the Glitterati line from them, so pretty and sparkly!


Those look really cute, I like them both.  Maybe I need a quick visit to Boots...


----------



## beautycool (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi ladies I thought I post a picture of my vanity  Just moved into our new house month n half ago  And my husband and I are slowley putting things together for my vanity soace in my bedroom I haven't got no more space unfortuntly and we have just put the polish racks up at weekend and where I had them before at old house on floor OMG they look so much better on wall) couldn't put them on wall before as didn't want big holes left  Anyhow I have put some of my favs up there I haven't finished yet as you can see  But I have just been plodding along yesterday putting some in my alexes tall one and my wide one which you can see in this picture  My hubby came up with this idea  As I can still fit a chair there  It's just so we have space the other side of our room now as it's starting to get abit cramped which we don't like  And hubby has just put up our massive tv in bedroom too which is taking up room on my malm and cannot put nothing on there now  my hubby didn't put the swivel bracket up high enough ( but he did say when we manage to get a smaller tv 32 inch I should be ok to put my things bk on the malm ) so great  I have items in about 15 boxes still for my bedroom  He cannot believe I have accumulated all my stuff within two / three years Also my make up which I have loads more to do to put away  And he said you have over a grands worth of polish from just the rack alone lol that's without counting what I have in my drawers oh well lol !!!!!!!!!  Would love to see your storage ladies of your polishes )))))  I'm still trying to organise mine. I'm going to leave them in drawers till hubby does me my custom shelves if he ever does where they can fit on my other wall!!!! Still waiting for my mirror and lights to be put up


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> These look really classy, lovely.


  Thanks, I really like them too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes for this week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats on getting your nail polish set up! My stuff is all over the place, I will have to start doing a vanity at some point. I really need somewhere to do my hair better, my bathroom doesn't have an electric outlet and standing in front of my dresser isn't so good with lighting. And having half my eyeshadow under the bed in a small Rubbermaid container isn't really helpful either lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 8, 2014)

Had to switch to phone for mani pic  OPI Warm Me Up with Anitacska-style  accents of Sephora by OPI 212-Sephora  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't think I'm gonna get to see this eclipse... *shakes fist at clouds... and local elevation* maybe if it clears a bit I'll take a quick look outside.


----------



## MRV (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm still behind on commenting but meanwhile here's a new mani: Ms. Sparkle (a small indie I found by accident) Cypress & Cognac over KBS Eclipse (black). First time I wear something over black or black for that matter.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

My new mani is Powder Perfect - Fog is Rolling In


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello! I've been busy these past two days. Some bad, some good. Anyway, I have lots of stuff to show you. First is my mani, this is F.U.N Lacquer Secret Admirer, a rose pink thermal that's very very light pink / gold when warm. It changes very quickly, so it was almost impossible to capture both colours at the same time. Also, my nails are really short (about 5 of them broke in the last 2 days), so there's not much of them not touching my fingers. And that is why you get to see my right hand today as the nails on my left hand are even shorter!




  Cold




  Warm




  Transition

  I then jazzed them up with these cute Essence nail stickers.





  Okay, onto hauls. Finally got the last off the Barry M Glitterati polishes (Rockstar) and Moonlight which is one of the Boots exclusives. 





  On that note, I went to another Tesco, but no sign of the exclusive polish. They didn't even have any of the Glitteratis yet.

  I also went to Sally's and got 3 of the new China Glazes, one from the holiday collection and two from the All Aboard collection. The rest were a bit samey or just dull.









  I also got this set from the OPI Gwen Stefani collection. I wasn't that interested in the gold one, but the other two were must haves for me and this way the gold one was free.





  Finally, not NP related, but had to show you this cute jumper I bought today! Love it so much!





  BRB


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

EP restock is Sunday for August, September & October!  So I'm not going to miss it - yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! I've been busy these past two days. Some bad, some good. Anyway, I have lots of stuff to show you. First is my mani, this is F.U.N Lacquer Secret Admirer, a rose pink thermal that's very very light pink / gold when warm. It changes very quickly, so it was almost impossible to capture both colours at the same time. Also, my nails are really short (about 5 of them broke in the last 2 days), so there's not much of them not touching my fingers. And that is why you get to see my right hand today as the nails on my left hand are even shorter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute mani - love the stickers!  Mine arrived last week - should have been in last week's haul pics, but I forgot.
  You're going to have glitzy nails with all those glittery polishes you've been buying - enjoy! 
  And I do love the jumper!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cute mani - love the stickers!  Mine arrived last week - should have been in last week's haul pics, but I forgot.
> You're going to have glitzy nails with all those glittery polishes you've been buying - enjoy!
> And I do love the jumper!


  Thank you! I love glitzy nails, I'm a magpie really. The jumper is from Debenhams btw.


----------



## MRV (Oct 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My EdMs arrived from Llarowe yesterday, completely unexpectedly. I don't remember when I placed the order, but it wasn't at all long ago. Not complaining, just (pleasantly) surprised. They're all so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 What is that EdM - second pic, second to the right (with some golden glitter?)?

  Woodstock is a really pretty polish. I love chartreuse.


----------



## MRV (Oct 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I like this a lot. I love using polish over black, Nails Inc Black Taxi is my most used nail polish after basecoats/topcoats.
> 
> Yay! I'm really happy for you! Hope we get some duochromes and blues, greens, etc. as there's been lots of warm colours lately. Or maybe a nice pink.


  Thank you! Unfortunately it seems to be unavailable atm. I happened to see the polish on a blog the day after the review so I was able to get it and another one, but now they're both gone.

  I'm hoping for something like the latest secret ones.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2014)

MRV said:


> Pretty haul! I don't think I have any of these.
> 
> 
> Time well spent!
> ...


  Thanks!


----------



## Honi (Oct 9, 2014)

Ive missed you all, this thread somehow got buried and I didnt even realize! I have so many manis to show you but I dont wanna spam you so here's two  Been super interested in getting OPI To be or not to Beagle and OPI Comet in the sky. Anyone got them and would/would not recommend?



  Essie Pinking about you + Maybelline Black to the basics




  OPI Suzi has a Swede tooth (I mean, I'm swedish... lol!) + Essence Million Dollar Baby


----------



## MRV (Oct 10, 2014)

Honi said:


> Ive missed you all, this thread somehow got buried and I didnt even realize! I have so many manis to show you but I dont wanna spam you so here's two  Been super interested in getting OPI To be or not to Beagle and OPI Comet in the sky. Anyone got them and would/would not recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi, pretty manis! I just checked out that Essie collection last week but did not get anything. I have not been able to order any Peanut polishes either. For some reason my eBay seller does not have them but come next payday I have to get them from somewhere. I'm also interested in the Beagle one.

  I only got the Stockholm shade from the Swedish polishes, but I'm actually wearing My Way or Norway? atm with FF Time for Slime (Halloween 2014) and LL Be Positive:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Oooh, I have a style!
> ...


  I've been thinking about the EPs too, I'm still hoping for a proper gold holo, wouldn't mind something in a bright turquoise/teal, would love to see something deeper in a berry shade, and maybe a more blue leaning mid green would be nice...
  I think all the monthlies will be straight holos, but she did throw a curveball with June, so you never know!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! You should! I think you might like it a lot. The Polishaholic just had the Burlesque colours. There are some good ones but holos have short of become "new cremes" for me - can't buy them all, have so many already, and they start to look like other holos anyway.
> 
> 
> Too bad about that thermal. Wonder if you can wear a thermal over a colored base - would it still work. But you are right other brands are better making thermals.
> ...


  I know what you mean about holos - I'm knocking colours off the list as I wear ones that truly fit the bill for that kind of shade, but if they're unworn I just keep plugging away!  Bella Donna totally killed violet holos for me, I don't need any more now, and Jealousy was sooo perfect for a pink/berry/magenta shade that I've knocked a load of those off the wishlist too.  The Cirque ones do appeal though!  I thought they were on sale everywhere, but neither Harlow nor Meimei have them yet.  No rush, I'm still broke!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Pretty haul! I don't think I have any of these.
> 
> 
> Time well spent!
> ...


  Amazing looks cool in the bottle, not sure if it will give decent coverage or not, but it's very shiny.  Not as silvery as I expected, it almost looks like a mix of gold and silver in most lighting, slightly yellowy if you know what I mean.  I did a paper swatch, and it's really cool looking.
  Yay for three monthlies together, thought it might be four it's so late but finances say three is better!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2014)

Honi said:


> Ive missed you all, this thread somehow got buried and I didnt even realize! I have so many manis to show you but I dont wanna spam you so here's two  Been super interested in getting OPI To be or not to Beagle and OPI Comet in the sky. Anyone got them and would/would not recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That bottom glitter looks really awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> Hi, pretty manis! I just checked out that Essie collection last week but did not get anything. I have not been able to order any Peanut polishes either. For some reason my eBay seller does not have them but come next payday I have to get them from somewhere. I'm also interested in the Beagle one.
> ...


  You have toffee apple fingers!!!  Very Halloween!!! Now I want one...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> You have toffee apple fingers!!!  Very Halloween!!! Now I want one...


  I love toffee apples!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

Another unexpected nail mail today. My consolidated package came from the US. Last time it took much longer, so wasn't expecting it at all yet. But I'm happy. Lots of pretty polishes! All from Llarowe.

  Lilypads, most of them are the Llarowe exclusives.









  October A Box Indied









  The box is much smaller now than a year ago which is cool.




  Some others, HK Girl topcoat, CbL Michael Jackson polishes and Black Cat Lacquers. 





  On that note, anyone ordering anything from the CbL preorder tonight? I'm skipping it, there are a few I like incl. Mercy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, will probably get them from RC when she has them.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally, my mani, CbL Shimmering Waters. Sorry about the ridiculously short nails and my ugly plaster, Max got a bit snappy with me the other day.


----------



## Honi (Oct 10, 2014)

My best friend hates everything beauty but loves doing her nails so I'm gonna put together a nail art kit for her for christmas. Gotta order everything online so I gotta do it now to make sure i get it in time. Got her a nail art brush set, striping tape, an assortment of rhinestones, some lace with sticky backing. Anyone have any suggestions on what else I could get? Really want to make sure I get a little bit of everything. Maybe some polishes...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

Honi said:


> My best friend hates everything beauty but loves doing her nails so I'm gonna put together a nail art kit for her for christmas. Gotta order everything online so I gotta do it now to make sure i get it in time. Got her a nail art brush set, striping tape, an assortment of rhinestones, some lace with sticky backing. Anyone have any suggestions on what else I could get? Really want to make sure I get a little bit of everything. Maybe some polishes...


  Stamping set? Stickers? Nail vinyls? Great idea!


----------



## Honi (Oct 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Stamping set? Stickers? Nail vinyls? Great idea!


  Stamping set would be super cool, dont think she has dabbled with konad or anything like it before. Thanks! Never even thought about it even though I got my own set


----------



## Honi (Oct 10, 2014)

Found that Zoya has a nailpolish named Heidi (Her name), totally gonna get that


----------



## rekhyt (Oct 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, my mani, CbL Shimmering Waters. Sorry about the ridiculously short nails and my ugly plaster, Max got a bit snappy with me the other day.


  Don't worry, I think your short nails look great! Makes me want to try my own bottle of SW.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

Honi said:


> Found that Zoya has a nailpolish named Heidi (Her name), totally gonna get that


  Cool. I bought my younger daughter the Zoya shade which is her name, she was so happy. Her name is quite unusual, so you can't ever find anything with her name on, like those personalised mugs, place mats, etc. 

  I was thinking about getting Nars Anita lipstick, but the shade is a bit boring...


----------



## Honi (Oct 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Cool. I bought my younger daughter the Zoya shade which is her name, she was so happy. Her name is quite unusual, so you can't ever find anything with her name on, like those personalised mugs, place mats, etc.
> 
> I was thinking about getting Nars Anita lipstick, but the shade is a bit boring...


  I guess we are in the same boat then, I was thinking about getting the Anna lipstick but it's also a little bit boring  why couldnt it be a nice purple...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

Quote:   Originally Posted by *rekhyt* 



Anitacska, just a heads up, if you want any of the CbL Fall multichromes, they are limited because the pigment has been discontinued.

I have to admit I'm a bit weary because of this, I'm really tired of scrambling for super limited stuff... but Burning Embers is so pretty, ugh.

  Don't worry, I think your short nails look great! Makes me want to try my own bottle of SW. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Thanks. I don't think I'll get any of those 4 shades anyway, they aren't really "my colours". I mostly want Mercy, My Broken Down Crop Duster, Obsessed With Marilyn and maybe some of the blue ones.


----------



## MRV (Oct 10, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> You have toffee apple fingers!!!  Very Halloween!!! Now I want one...








 We don't even have those!


----------



## MRV (Oct 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Water decals are stickers you have to put in water to peel off the sheet, like those ones we used to have for our tiles (anyone else did that in the 80's?). Nail vinyls are the plasticky sticky shapes you put on your nails to create designs and then pull off. Like zigzags, etc.  That is Splendid Vision. Bit like Lilypad Lacquer Wishing Well.  You should get some Cadillacquers, they are very pretty.  Very nice mani.


  I think we had tattoos like that when I was little.  Oh, ok. I did not get that one.  Done!  I mean I don't have the holos you got. The two here are my first Cadillacquer holos:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## MRV (Oct 10, 2014)

Honi said:


> I guess we are in the same boat then, I was thinking about getting the Anna lipstick but it's also a little bit boring  why couldnt it be a nice purple...


  Mine is scarlet red. I'm getting it at some point. No polish with my name though.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> Pretty! Love the Hare - of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The shipping was quite a lot, $37 (£24), but you can see how many bottles I managed to squeeze into one package and it arrived in 6 days!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2014)

Ladies, don't forget the EP preorder later today!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2014)

Just ordered all 3.



Anitacska said:


> Ladies, don't forget the EP preorder later today!


----------



## MRV (Oct 12, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2014)

Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






MRV said:


> Me too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2014)

Got mine too!
  Won't be posting again till I get back from UAE, I've packed my holos!
  See you all in a couple of weeks - keep on polishing ladies, it'll be nice to have a few pics to ogle when I get home!
  x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Got mine too!
> Won't be posting again till I get back from UAE, I've packed my holos!
> See you all in a couple of weeks - keep on polishing ladies, it'll be nice to have a few pics to ogle when I get home!
> x


  Have a great trip! Enjoy! x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2014)

It's very quiet here with everyone on holiday! 

  I have a mani to show you, EdM Urban Haze with China Glaze Ray-diant on the accents. Didn't manage to take pictures in sunlight, the EdM has a lovely holo to it (plus a few gold flakies).


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It's very quiet here with everyone on holiday!
> 
> I have a mani to show you, EdM Urban Haze with China Glaze Ray-diant on the accents. Didn't manage to take pictures in sunlight, the EdM has a lovely holo to it (plus a few gold flakies).


  I'm still here. No vacay in sight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looks like I got UH, too. It looks very nice. EdM does holo well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2014)

MRV said:


> Hey, hope you're enjoying your time in UAE!
> 
> Here's the first pic from me: Elevation Aconcagua and FF Incendius
> 
> ...


  ooo pretty, looks like the ladybugs that were all over my window this morning!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 14, 2014)

It was Thanksgiving weekend in Canada. I had dinner at my Dad's and I brought cheese sauce. I went all out and did a super glittery mani: Hare Polish Holiday Hoopla over OPI Barre My Soul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Hopefully one of those isn't blurry, it got all cloudy and rainy outside.


----------



## MRV (Oct 15, 2014)

Quote:


Fuzzy said:


> pretty manis! Feel free to spam!!
> 
> Now I want a toffee apple too! my dentist disagrees no doubt LOL
> 
> ...


  Pretty mani for the holidays! I have to wear HH too in December.

  Now I'm wearing True Blood. And a stud. First time I try out studs. My nails are a bit too curvy for them but it seems to be staying put. However, it's so cloudy and dark here that I can't get the holo to show up.


----------



## Honi (Oct 16, 2014)

Did we see pictures of the new Essie holiday collection? If not, here they are!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2014)

Honi said:


> Did we see pictures of the new Essie holiday collection? If not, here they are!


  Hmm, a little boring...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay, here are my manis. First is PP Pandora with Barry M Atlantis on the accents. 





  I had to adjust the colour somewhat to get the colour as close as possible, hence the weird skin colour. It's that reddish purple my camera just converts to blue purple, but it's so pretty in real life.





  This is Lilypad Lacquer In Bloom, a really pretty blue with pink sheen (again, stupid camera refused to pick it up).

  I only bought polish last night this week, ordered a few new CbLs from Harlow as she offers free shipping unlike Llarowe. I'm contemplating finally placing that Darling Diva order tonight, she's releasing a new collection as well as some limited edition polishes. It's midnight my time, we'll see if I manage to stay awake, lol.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello my fellow NPAs! I'm baaaaaaack!
  Had a really great honeymoon - I didn't want to go back, and now I've the worst jetlag ever. I want to watch Doctor Who later, and then fall into my bed. So sleepy right now!

  Astonishingly, I bought only ONE np while on vacation. I did buy some other stuff at Sephora and MAC though, also some clothes, but np - nada. It was a bit sad, really, but there were nearly no opportunities to shop. But instead, I had the wonderful beaches, mountains and valleys of Maui. And its hotels, restaurants and bars of course! It's the most wonderful place I've ever been to. I even snorkelled and swam with all the colourful fish and huge turtles! It was everything I imagined it to be and more.
  While I was there I posted some manis and some vacation pics on IG, if you want to take a look, it's here: http://instagram.com/anneri_wilwarin

  I'm totally out of the loop about what's happening on Specktra and MAC in general, anybody wants to update me?


----------



## Honi (Oct 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello my fellow NPAs! I'm baaaaaaack!
> Had a really great honeymoon - I didn't want to go back, and now I've the worst jetlag ever. I want to watch Doctor Who later, and then fall into my bed. So sleepy right now!
> 
> Astonishingly, I bought only ONE np while on vacation. I did buy some other stuff at Sephora and MAC though, also some clothes, but np - nada. It was a bit sad, really, but there were nearly no opportunities to shop. But instead, I had the wonderful beaches, mountains and valleys of Maui. And its hotels, restaurants and bars of course! It's the most wonderful place I've ever been to. I even snorkelled and swam with all the colourful fish and huge turtles! It was everything I imagined it to be and more.
> ...


  Im glad to hear you had an awesome time, always wanted to go there myself but Ive looked up prices and Id probably have to save for years since we are renovating the upstairs soon hopefully.

  Theyre making a Cinderella collection it seems! There's a ton on swatches and pictures for the holiday collections and sets.  Trendmood is a Douce (Go figure) and Erine says she will probably not update us as much anymore due to all this idiocy with people taking info from here and sending it to Trendmood. 

  Ive missed ton!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 18, 2014)

Honi said:


> Im glad to hear you had an awesome time, always wanted to go there myself but Ive looked up prices and Id probably have to save for years since we are renovating the upstairs soon hopefully.
> 
> Theyre making a Cinderella collection it seems! There's a ton on swatches and pictures for the holiday collections and sets.  *Trendmood is a Douce (Go figure)* and Erine says she will probably not update us as much anymore due to all this idiocy with people taking info from here and sending it to Trendmood.
> 
> Ive missed ton!


  Thanks hun! So nothing new there, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yeah, it's a biiiiiiiiiiiiit pricey, but for some special occasion like a honeymoon it was ok pricewise. I only fear I'm now completely spoiled for the next places we go to and hotels we stay at because it was so awesome. Really, it's absolutely stunning and I hope we can go back someday. The flight, though, is a bummer! And the time difference of a whopping 12 hours too. Hence the incredible jetlag...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello my fellow NPAs! I'm baaaaaaack!
> Had a really great honeymoon - I didn't want to go back, and now I've the worst jetlag ever. I want to watch Doctor Who later, and then fall into my bed. So sleepy right now!
> 
> Astonishingly, I bought only ONE np while on vacation. I did buy some other stuff at Sephora and MAC though, also some clothes, but np - nada. It was a bit sad, really, but there were nearly no opportunities to shop. But instead, I had the wonderful beaches, mountains and valleys of Maui. And its hotels, restaurants and bars of course! It's the most wonderful place I've ever been to. I even snorkelled and swam with all the colourful fish and huge turtles! It was everything I imagined it to be and more.
> ...








  Glad to hear you had a fab holiday. I'm massively envious! Been meaning to ask though, did you do all the manis you put on Instagram on honeymoon? I only ever get around to doing very simple manis and usually only take a few polishes with me (like a miniset).

  I'm afraid I have no idea about what's happening on Specktra or with Mac, I literally only follow 3 threads now and none of them Mac.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Anita! I actually took three polishes with me! I did all the others before we left - I had some quite bad days when I couldn't concentrate on anything, so I just did manis. Only thing that destressed me a bit.   Here's one mani I did with the one polish I got on Maui - it's a neon by Island Girl and had the worst texture ever, it was incredibly hard to apply! The colours are a bit wrong in the pic - everything should a little bit cooler. The nude colour is like Chanel Frenzy and the neon is coral:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello my fellow NPAs! I'm baaaaaaack!
> Had a really great honeymoon - I didn't want to go back, and now I've the worst jetlag ever. I want to watch Doctor Who later, and then fall into my bed. So sleepy right now!
> 
> Astonishingly, I bought only ONE np while on vacation. I did buy some other stuff at Sephora and MAC though, also some clothes, but np - nada. It was a bit sad, really, but there were nearly no opportunities to shop. But instead, I had the wonderful beaches, mountains and valleys of Maui. And its hotels, restaurants and bars of course! It's the most wonderful place I've ever been to. I even snorkelled and swam with all the colourful fish and huge turtles! It was everything I imagined it to be and more.
> ...


  pretty mani, too bad about the texture!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 21, 2014)

On to my mani pics... I got some compliments on this one at the dentist's office  Contrary Polish The Boulevard with accents of Nfu Oh 44  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  No sunlight photos, it's been raining forever it seems.


----------



## Honi (Oct 21, 2014)

I very rarely say this but this might for realzies be my favorite nailpolish of all times, kiko 473. It is so freaking glorious I almost have no words. Duo/multichrome, covered in 2 coats, dried quickly. I love everything about it..


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2014)

Honi said:


> I very rarely say this but this might for realzies be my favorite nailpolish of all times, kiko 473. It is so freaking glorious I almost have no words. Duo/multichrome, covered in 2 coats, dried quickly. I love everything about it..


  Very pretty. I think I bought this too, need to check, and wear it!

  A few manis:




  Cadillacquer Men of Mayhem. Very disappointed. The holo is weak, the glitters don't really show up and the duochrome is very dull. Next!




  Black Cat Lacquer Need You Tonight with Max photobombing.  Slightly darker irl, and a bit thick when applying.





  Not np related, but I met this cute kitty at the farm where my daughter does horse riding and it helped me take some pictures of my mani. 
















  Barry M Starlet

  Plus a few Miss Sporty polishes because I'd not received any polishes in aaaaages...


----------



## MRV (Oct 22, 2014)

Still too busy to comment but here's the recent manis:





CrowsToes Indian Summer





  Elevation Tre Cime di Lavaredo with KBS Hexy Bikini accent





  Cadillacquer It's in Here With Us (Halloween 2014)


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> Still too busy to comment but here's the recent manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice! I can't decide if I like Indian Summer or the silver holo one best!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Super pretty!
> 
> *Maybe it's Pure Joy? holiday 2012?*
> 
> ...


  Yep, that's the one!


----------



## MRV (Oct 24, 2014)

Enchanted Vampires Suck


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2014)

MRV said:


> Enchanted Vampires Suck


  Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 24, 2014)

MRV, gorgeous manis! Love!  Anitacska, I totally love the pink manis. Still have a lemming for pinks of all kinds!  Honi, I have and love that Kiko polish!  Here're my manis of this week - I still have to get back into the swing of things. This week was quite hectic and On top of that I didn't have internet or telephone for three days because the phone company screwed up. So annoying!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Essie find me an Oasis with Hard Candy Cotton Candy Pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loved this so much! The ring finger's supposed to resemble tweed fabric. Beyu Violet Illusion. The base of the 'tweed' is Essie take it outside with a bit of the beyu over it and black and white lines.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Manhattan Midnight Sparkle.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 25, 2014)

And a small drugstore haul. I've a feeling I've to catch up after my vacation!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri, great manis and nice haul!

  I went a bit crazy hauling this weekend. Here they are:





  The polishes in more detail:




  Orly High On Hope, Nails Inc Ranelagh Gardens and Ives Street (from TK Maxx), Models Own Roxy, Rimmel Disco fever (these are square glitters) and Urban Outfitters Northern Lights

  Yesterday's haul:









  Barry M Orchid, Jingle Bells, Christmas Tree, Claire's Fireball, Wicked





  Claire's Wicked, Velour, So What, Blingtastic, Speckled

  Phew!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2014)

Here's a couple of manis too. First one was Topshop Fantastical, pink with gold and blue shimmer. My younger daughter's school had a pink day, charity fundraising for Macmillan cancer charity, so I decided to do a simple pink mani for it.  





  Please excuse the ugly plaster and my scar, both puppy related injuries, lol.

  Also, last night I pulled out a good few of my older untried polishes and did this mani with Zoya Crystal and Nails Inc Farringdon crackle topcoat.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 26, 2014)

Omg Anitacska, that Claire's polish (Wicked) looks amazing! Hope it'll be available here too. It's a tc, yes?  Like both your manis a lot - it's really a shame that's nearly impossible to get some zoyas at a 'normal' price for me! And I'm for sure not paying nearly HE prices for a zoya! So annoying. Anyways, those colours are both totally up my alley.  It's so quiet in here - where's PQ?  And MRV, I hope life gets less stressful for you soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> And MRV, I hope life gets less stressful for you soon!


  Yes, it is a top coat.

  Thanks.   I can buy Zoya for around £8 which isn't too bad.

  PQ is in the United Arab Emirates on holiday for 2 weeks.


----------



## MRV (Oct 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> No, I'm thinking of a gold and red one, I think it's an old Christmas one? I'm on my own at the weekend (husband, children and dog are going to my in-laws for 3 days!), so will check then.
> 
> 
> Nice!
> ...


  Love the Black Cat one - and the real cat looks funny! Is that a common fur on a cat?


----------



## MRV (Oct 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here's a couple of manis too. First one was Topshop Fantastical, pink with gold and blue shimmer. My younger daughter's school had a pink day, charity fundraising for Macmillan cancer charity, so I decided to do a simple pink mani for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the same problem with Zoya. They're always a bit more expensive so they get neglected.

  Thanks, Annneri. Last week was really busy, it calmed down for the weekend but I had some computer trouble. I had my HD changed in the summer but now my Safari got the "compulsive refreshing disorder" (> soooo annoying and practically unusable) and now that I've been using Firefox, it's the same draaaaaaaaaaaaaaag as before with the broken HD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  Oh, and the mani is EdM Dark Forces (one coat over a black). It's blurry to show the glitter a bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2014)

MRV said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2014)

MeiMei is restocking ALG, UIS and the new 4 polishes at 7 pm SGT tomorrow. Unfortunately it's 11 am for me and I'll be out meeting up with a friend. In a forest, so probably no reception anyway. Looks like I'm going to miss out on Dark Fantasy. If any of you European ladies is ordering, would you mind grabbing me one? Not that important though.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2014)

Finally, some nail mail! Got my CbL fall order from Harlow (plus a summer one I didn't get and realised I really like) and a couple of new Deborah Lippmanns from Lookfantastic. I got 20% off, so decided to get them, they are pretty nice anyway. Oh and Darling Diva announced her 20% off sale AFTER I'd placed a massive order, and she was kind enough to refund me the difference, $36 thank you very much! Still hasn't shipped (ordered on the 20th), so fair enough I thought.


----------



## MRV (Oct 28, 2014)

I got the exclusives!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> I got the exclusives!!


  Yay! By the time I managed to get online everything was gone, so no Dark Fantasy for me again.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> I got the exclusives!!


  Yay!!!!! Finally!

  (I totally forgot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh btw, does anyone has a dupe for the new Dior polish (Holiday) with the gold flakies? (http://www.temptalia.com/dior-holiday-2014-diorific-vernis-nail-enamels-reviews-photos-swatches)


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Oh btw, does anyone has a dupe for the new Dior polish (Holiday) with the gold flakies? (http://www.temptalia.com/dior-holiday-2014-diorific-vernis-nail-enamels-reviews-photos-swatches)


  L'Oreal Gold leaf?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 28, 2014)

Honi said:


> L'Oreal Gold leaf?


  Thank you honi! Will look into it. Is it perm?


----------



## Honi (Oct 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you honi! Will look into it. Is it perm?


  Yeah I think so, I keep seeing it atleast! They have a bunch of "topcoats" in their permanent line, this one, a string glitter and that black/white polka dot one that I keep seeing everywhere


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2014)

My current mani, Nails Inc Regents Palace with Bourjois Aqua Purple laser toppings. I really like this, both the base colour and the topcoat.


----------



## MRV (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, Nails Inc Regents Palace with Bourjois Aqua Purple laser toppings. I really like this, both the base colour and the topcoat.


  It's a lovely purple, indeed!


  I'm wearing Hare Rusty Hearts with FF Wickerman Embers (Halloween 2013 again).


----------



## lyseD (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone have any opinions about Sephora's Formula X? I haven't tried one yet but am curious about the wear.

  Thank you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> It's very quiet here with everyone on holiday!
> 
> I have a mani to show you, EdM Urban Haze with China Glaze Ray-diant on the accents. Didn't manage to take pictures in sunlight, the EdM has a lovely holo to it (plus a few gold flakies).


Urban Haze looks gorgeous, I wasn't convinced so I don't have it, but you're helping me change my mind!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Hey, hope you're enjoying your time in UAE!
> 
> Here's the first pic from me: Elevation Aconcagua and FF Incendius
> 
> ...


  Nice Elevation!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, here are my manis. First is PP Pandora with Barry M Atlantis on the accents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are both stunning, and I don't have either....


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello my fellow NPAs! I'm baaaaaaack!
> Had a really great honeymoon - I didn't want to go back, and now I've the worst jetlag ever. I want to watch Doctor Who later, and then fall into my bed. So sleepy right now!
> 
> Astonishingly, I bought only ONE np while on vacation. I did buy some other stuff at Sephora and MAC though, also some clothes, but np - nada. It was a bit sad, really, but there were nearly no opportunities to shop. But instead, I had the wonderful beaches, mountains and valleys of Maui. And its hotels, restaurants and bars of course! It's the most wonderful place I've ever been to. I even snorkelled and swam with all the colourful fish and huge turtles! It was everything I imagined it to be and more.
> ...


I'm so glad you had a great honeymoon - occasionally, there are other things than polish!  It sounds awesome!  My trip was great too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> No sunlight photos, it's been raining forever it seems.


That's a really nice mani


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Honi said:


> I very rarely say this but this might for realzies be my favorite nailpolish of all times, kiko 473. It is so freaking glorious I almost have no words. Duo/multichrome, covered in 2 coats, dried quickly. I love everything about it..


Beautiful colour, right up my alley.  I think I need to investigate Kiko, I've seen several on this thread that are awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Still too busy to comment but here's the recent manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Indian Summer looks amazing!  I do have it, but I wasn't impressed when I unpacked it and I haven't used it.  Maybe I should dig it out!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Manhattan Midnight Sparkle.


Some really pretty work there - and stunning colours!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Anneri, great manis and nice haul!
> 
> I went a bit crazy hauling this weekend. Here they are:
> 
> ...


Some stunning glitters there, I'm especially taken with Wicked.  Maybe I should pop in...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! The holo is actually supposed to be a golden holo but it looked really cool, almost icy bluish with a golden cast.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Anitacska!
> ...


Your mani looks completely awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> MeiMei is restocking ALG, UIS and the new 4 polishes at 7 pm SGT tomorrow. Unfortunately it's 11 am for me and I'll be out meeting up with a friend. In a forest, so probably no reception anyway. Looks like I'm going to miss out on Dark Fantasy. If any of you European ladies is ordering, would you mind grabbing me one? Not that important though.


I snagged Up In Smoke!  So pleased, though I really shouldn't be spending, it's just typical that this is the one time I got lucky for it - all the past restocks I could actually have afforded it!  I was stunned when I succeeded.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, some nail mail! Got my CbL fall order from Harlow (plus a summer one I didn't get and realised I really like) and a couple of new Deborah Lippmanns from Lookfantastic. I got 20% off, so decided to get them, they are pretty nice anyway. Oh and Darling Diva announced her 20% off sale AFTER I'd placed a massive order, and she was kind enough to refund me the difference, $36 thank you very much! Still hasn't shipped (ordered on the 20th), so fair enough I thought.


  OMG I need almost all of these!  They're truly stunning, I so want to order right now!  But it will need to wait...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, Nails Inc Regents Palace with Bourjois Aqua Purple laser toppings. I really like this, both the base colour and the topcoat.


  I love both of these polishes, and they make a great combo, nice choice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2014)

MRV said:


> Lovely haul! I see you got one of the limited multichromes. I also got two of them (the ones that begin with s), and just recently ordered Midnight in Montana, too.
> 
> I'm so
> 
> ...


Wow, that Hare response was a bit snarky!  It's a beautiful polish you're wearing though.  Do you think the prettier the polishes, the worse the customer service?


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi PQ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good to see you again! Kudos to you that you soldiered through all the posts!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, that Hare response was a bit snarky!  It's a beautiful polish you're wearing though.  Do you think the prettier the polishes, the worse the customer service?


  Hahaha, sounds like that! Although having said that, I've not had much trouble with any brand other than EP (not so much customer service, just her attitude) and once with Lilypad, but that was resolved quickly. ILNP has the best customer service, twice she forgot to include a polish with my order and sent them immediately and once I got a duplicate which I got to keep free of charge. I'm also very pleased with DDP.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 31, 2014)

There're a few sales floating around for today/tomorrow - there'll be a 30% off sale for ILNP (I was so disappointed by the polishes I got during the last sale that I'll likely be skipping) and Norway Nails also has a sale with 50% off on selected things (starting tonight).


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> There're a few sales floating around for today/tomorrow - there'll be a 30% off sale for ILNP (I was so disappointed by the polishes I got during the last sale that I'll likely be skipping) and Norway Nails also has a sale with 50% off on selected things (starting tonight).


  Thanks. I've just seen the email from ILNP too. I'm definitely ordering a few of the fall polishes, I didn't get around to it before, but 30% off is too good to miss. Plus they're changing their bottle design, so might as well get them in the current bottles, they're so pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween to everyone that celebrates. We'll be carving pumpkins, decorating the big window that overlooks the street, getting the children's costumes ready and going trick or treating later this evening. I have loads of sweets and chocolate to give out as well. Oh and got myself a new witches' hat with a purple wig which I'll be wearing. 

  Here's my mani, not very Halloweeny, but I like it:









  Nails Inc Berwick Street Market and Buckingham Street and some nail vinyls.


----------



## MRV (Oct 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone that celebrates. We'll be carving pumpkins, decorating the big window that overlooks the street, getting the children's costumes ready and going trick or treating later this evening. I have loads of sweets and chocolate to give out as well. Oh and got myself a new witches' hat with a purple wig which I'll be wearing.
> 
> Here's my mani, not very Halloweeny, but I like it:
> 
> ...


  That is a very lovely purple! I don't celebrate Halloween other than on my nails: I know you've all been _just dying_ to see this: Essie Belugaria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









  It was not bad actually. I've read all sorts of stories but I put just one layer (could have gone with that even) and then put just a little extra on some spots (there were no patchiness though). It's a rough texture polish, but not bad.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! Good to have you back and hear that you had a nice time. Any hauls? You should try IS out, it was rather nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  One coat definitely is better than trying to do 2 as some bloggers did! I would freak out with that much texture though LOL


  I might be missing something, I've overdone it this week and am so tired zzzzz


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2014)

My Halloween mani is CbL Holiday Road because it has a good neon slime green base- it makes me think of Ghostbusters lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Maybe I should see if they put the candy out in the hall? :yum:  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Belugaria on you MRV! And I'm still speechless about that Hare response.  Anitacska and Fuzzy, love your Halloween manis!  I did two:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  The first one was really easy - I got the pink glitter skulls for free when I ordered glitter a while ago for my frankens. So I just pressed the skulls into the wet polish and done!  The second was just dots with a dotting tool.   I don't know if I'll go and get things from the sales. Likely not. I've a wishlist for some other polishes.   I also saw that Opi will come out with an Hawaiian Collection in Spring and will have to buy than all!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> very nice!
> 
> I'm partial to the tweed mani and I really like the shade of blue in the last one
> 
> ...


  Nice manis! Like the look of those OPI polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2014)

Haul pictures part one, my Lilypad order from Beauty So Fly:












  National Beauty, Good Girl Gone Bad, Singapore Skyline, Pure Indulgence




  Durian Dreamin', Bite Me, True Blood 2014, Immortal Soul

  I love the colour of True Blood, but that red label is god awful! Bleugh!


----------



## jennyap (Oct 31, 2014)

Love the Halloween manis [@]Anneri[/@], especially the eyes.   I ordered 7 polishes from ILNP, I had some US$ in my PayPal account so it seemed like a good way to spend them.   Also my Bad Fairy from RHPS arrived today.   Been insanely busy at work the last 3 weeks, and my nails have been bare for at least the last week as I've not has time to do them, so not sure if I have any manis to share, hmm lets go see...


----------



## jennyap (Oct 31, 2014)

Yup, just a couple.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A- England Fonteyn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 My first thermal polish, a Dance Legend. Forgot to get full warm and cold pics, but I was pleased with the extent of the colour change. My nails are shorter now, so it wouldn't work as well.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I like Belugaria on you MRV! And I'm still speechless about that Hare response.  Anitacska and Fuzzy, love your Halloween manis!  I did two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  Ooo I like the eyeball one! Looks like some nice colours in the Hawaii collection 


Anitacska said:


> Thanks.   I ended up ordering 6 polishes from ILNP, 5 of the fall colours and Kings & Queens.  I quite like Belugaria, it's a good Halloween polish.    Thank you, thank you, thank you!    It's a lovely polish, I wore it a little while ago.  Any luck with the candy?  Nice manis! Like the look of those OPI polishes.


  Candy achieved! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my CbL moonwalker that arrived this week too!   





Anitacska said:


> Haul pictures part one, my Lilypad order from Beauty So Fly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!   





jennyap said:


> Yup, just a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice manis! That's a great thermal!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2014)

Haul pictures part two:

  I got this cute LE OPI gift set with a bear ornament and a polish called Bearest of Them All.









  My Darling Diva order:




  Take Down the God Damn Freda Sign, Bitchcraft, Gypsy, Nooner




  Don't Call Me I'll Call You, If Anyone Falls, Sassy Ass Mouth, Bump & Grind




  Ashes Ashes, The Witching Hour, BEWBS!!, Malum




  The Shapeshifter, The Arcanist, Beautiful As a Whore's Ass, Fischy! Fischy! Fischy!

  Plus a few new Zoyas:




  Noir, Arianna, Oswin, Teigen, India, Sansa, Remy

  Yep, I have been hauling lots. Still waiting for my EP pre-order, so far no shipping notice, and I'm also planning on ordering a few things from KBShimmer, mostly the Christmas nail vinyls.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2014)

Ugh, so annoyed. Spent about an hour looking through the polishes on Norway Nails last night, decided to order about 10 with the 50% off code. Then it turned out she doesn't ship to the UK anymore, due to the stupid Royal Mail destroying packages containing nail polish. Argh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's only a matter of time before other retailers stop sending polish here. Hate the Royal Mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, I guess I did save some money as none of the polishes were strickly on my wishlist before, although I would've liked to get the Norway Nails exclusive Femme Fatale as it's so pretty. Oh well.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 1, 2014)

I had a look at her sale section yesterday and was completely overwhelmed. So overwhelmed in fact that I closed the site again. It should be possible to search for brands or colours in the sale section, but right at Halloween evening I've either time nor am in the mood to search through 47 pages! So annoying.

  So sorry about that Anita. The Royal Mail has become a real pain in the behind!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I had a look at her sale section yesterday and was completely overwhelmed. So overwhelmed in fact that I closed the site again. It should be possible to search for brands or colours in the sale section, but right at Halloween evening I've either time nor am in the mood to search through 47 pages! So annoying.
> 
> So sorry about that Anita. The Royal Mail has become a real pain in the behind!


  Yeah, that was annoying. But she posted on Facebook that only a select few brands weren't included, so I just searched by brand and only chose from the ones that were included.

  I really don't get this fuss about nail polish, luckily none of my packages have been destroyed *knocks on wood*.

  On a cheerier note, my current mani, Zoya Song with Models Own Banger on the accent fingers. Very apt for this time of year, there are loads of fireworks happening at the moment as it's Guy Fawkes night on Wednesday (but a lot of people do fireworks the weekend before or after).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> OMG, how awful from Hare to have responded like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talked me into buying Midnight in Montana...  I suddenly found out it was LE which I had not realised, and it was sold out everywhere.  Then yesterday I spotted it was back to availability on Llarowe so I snagged it - couldn't resist after your review, I had been so disappointed when I thought I'd missed it.
  Always good to hear about CS from brands, it does colour your view of the polishes a bit!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I've just seen the email from ILNP too. I'm definitely ordering a few of the fall polishes, I didn't get around to it before, but 30% off is too good to miss. Plus they're changing their bottle design, so might as well get them in the current bottles, they're so pretty.


Oh I hate it when I can't afford to play in the sales!  ILNP's fall collection has a couple of gorgeous polishes I need to get soon, but they'll have to wait - even if there is a 30% discount on offer!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Happy Halloween to everyone that celebrates. We'll be carving pumpkins, decorating the big window that overlooks the street, getting the children's costumes ready and going trick or treating later this evening. I have loads of sweets and chocolate to give out as well. Oh and got myself a new witches' hat with a purple wig which I'll be wearing.
> 
> Here's my mani, not very Halloweeny, but I like it:
> 
> ...


I love both outfit and mani! 
  We had a bad day on Halloween, my beautiful Ziggy RIP too young   Just 12, and totally out of the blue, such a sad day.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! Good to have you back and hear that you had a nice time. Any hauls? You should try IS out, it was rather nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't buy a single polish on holiday, but I do have a few piccies to share of a few additions to the family, and my manis.  It's just finding the time, it's been insane at work since I got back, lots of late nights to catch up.  I've started to try to sort out the pics, will post soon.
  The Belugaria looks lovely on you, but I think I'd hate it on me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Been insanely busy at work the last 3 weeks, and my nails have been bare for at least the last week as I've not has time to do them, so not sure if I have any manis to share, hmm lets go see...


Oh I so wanted to get Bad Fairy, but was on a no-buy - if I'd realised it was going to be rarer than EP I'd have caved and bought it, but I didn't even think to look until this weekend, and I guess if I want it I'm going to have to pay eBay prices.  I've never tried to buy MAC before, this must be a lesson for me, I thought they'd be readily available since they have their own shops!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

jennyap said:


> My first thermal polish, a Dance Legend. Forgot to get full warm and cold pics, but I was pleased with the extent of the colour change. My nails are shorter now, so it wouldn't work as well.


What a brilliant thermal that is - first time I've ever seen a swatch that made me wish I had one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Haul pictures part two:
> 
> I got this cute LE OPI gift set with a bear ornament and a polish called Bearest of Them All.
> 
> ...


Ooo, lots of lovely goodies - I'm now kind of lusting after those Zoyas!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so annoyed. Spent about an hour looking through the polishes on Norway Nails last night, decided to order about 10 with the 50% off code. Then it turned out she doesn't ship to the UK anymore, due to the stupid Royal Mail destroying packages containing nail polish. Argh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was really annoyed when I read that too - but I can ship fairly cheaply to my US PO box when I need something from them.  Roundabout way, but may be worth it in future.  I was sitting with a full basket when she had the sale, but my sensible head kicked in and I resisted for now.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 2, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love both outfit and mani!
> We had a bad day on Halloween, my beautiful Ziggy RIP too young   Just 12, and totally out of the blue, such a sad day.


  Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok, so here are those new polishes:



  Lilypad Lacquer Life on the Dark Side, Takko Lacquer Dreamcatcher, Enchanted Polish Flashing Lights (I caved......)



  Polish Alcoholic Brookesia &b Lovejoy, Celestial Polish Ocean Mist, Polish Me Silly Chrome Back to Me


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

Last weeks mani was Layla Flash Black:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

My going on holiday mani was Darling Diva Sassy Ass Mouth, used one of my Prancing Horse nail stickers on the ring finger - I think the sticker would have worked better with a paler colour:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2014)

While I was away I wore Carpe Noctem Kintsukuroi:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> While I was away I wore Carpe Noctem Kintsukuroi:


  Lovely manis!


----------



## MRV (Nov 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't buy a single polish on holiday, but I do have a few piccies to share of a few additions to the family, and my manis.  It's just finding the time, it's been insane at work since I got back, lots of late nights to catch up.  I've started to try to sort out the pics, will post soon.
> The Belugaria looks lovely on you, but I think I'd hate it on me!


  Thanks, PQ.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2014)

A cheerful mani for a gloomy, rainy Monday. I used Urban Decay Miss T with some nail vinyls and Color Club Magic Attraction.


----------



## MRV (Nov 3, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> While I was away I wore Carpe Noctem Kintsukuroi:


  DD SAM's my fave. So vibrant!


  As it's November I put the monthly EP on: Enchanted November 2013 (and slapped a bit of KBS Hext Bikini again since it does not look too Christmas-y).





  BTW - has anyone seen pics of Aug-Sep-Oct 2014 yet?


----------



## MRV (Nov 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> A cheerful mani for a gloomy, rainy Monday. I used Urban Decay Miss T with some nail vinyls and Color Club Magic Attraction.


  Very pretty! I may need some brightness to cheer me up, too. No rain here much but such gloomy days.


----------



## MRV (Nov 3, 2014)

http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/10/31/opi-hawaii-springsummer-2015-swatches/#axzz3I0hE3ME3


----------



## jennyap (Nov 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 



 
Love that thermal! I have a trio and a glitter thermal from DL, haven't used them yet though. What is this one called? I might just have to get it.
 
 




  I just checked, it's Thermo No 175.   Love the look of those Darling Divas. And your new avi!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2014)

MRV said:


> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/10/31/opi-hawaii-springsummer-2015-swatches/#axzz3I0hE3ME3


  Eh, not that interesting for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love that thermal! I have a trio and a glitter thermal from DL, haven't used them yet though. What is this one called? I might just have to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the info and the compliments! x


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2014)

Just seen a picture of EP October 2014 on Facebook. I won't spoil it for those who want to wait for theirs to arrive, so will leave a spoiler thingy below.

  It's dark army green colour. Bleugh.

  EDIT: Seen August and September too.

   Duochrome blue and pink!  


  PS. The photos are in my album.


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen a picture of EP October 2014 on Facebook. I won't spoil it for those who want to wait for theirs to arrive, so will leave a spoiler thingy below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll take them! I think it's good to have some change in EP colours at least. I actually received my shipping confirmation yesterday, so they're on their way!


  ATM I'm wearing Dior 987 Smoky Plum (looks brown though) and OPI Don't Speak (the only thing I got from the collection).





  And I finally got Melange.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello fellow npas! Today I fell down the stairs as I wanted to fetch my package from hypnotic polish. Ironic, right? The hospital told me it's bruised ribs, but it hurts so much that I don't believe them. May have to go again tomorrow. I can't lie down, can't sit properly so right now I've a lot of fun. Thought to post some manis to divert me in the meantime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The base colour of this Anny reminds me of the YSL from last year (?) the collection with the spice names?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We had such atrocious weather that you can't actually see that this is a dark purple with gold shimmer. I added the gold flakie topper because I'm still on the hunt for one and thought that this would be good, but it's not what I want. The drugstores over here unfortunately don't carry the loreal honi posted.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  First np from Urban Outfitters! Called Northern Lights. It's labelled matte but it's actually a sand finish.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh gosh Anneri, that sounds painful! You look after yourself girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even NP isn't worth hurting yourself for!! 
  (^^^^^^^that's my favourite of your manis)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love that thermal! I have a trio and a glitter thermal from DL, haven't used them yet though. What is this one called? I might just have to get it.
> 
> 
> Nice! Chocolate and nail polish, my two favourite things. And cakes. And make up.
> ...


Thanks for the info on NN shipping, I'm glad I found out before I tried to buy something!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> A cheerful mani for a gloomy, rainy Monday. I used Urban Decay Miss T with some nail vinyls and Color Club Magic Attraction.


Brightest, sparkliest, girliest mani award!  Cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice haul! That Takko looks interesting. Still haven't got anything from them.
> 
> 
> DD SAM's my fave. So vibrant!
> ...


That is a beautiful mani, love it!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> It did sound a bit odd that you did not have it! Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'll take them! I think it's good to have some change in EP colours at least. I actually received my shipping confirmation yesterday, so they're on their way!
> ...


  Lovely manis. Sorry to hear you hurt yourself. Get well soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

MRV said:


> It did sound a bit odd that you did not have it! Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'll take them! I think it's good to have some change in EP colours at least. I actually received my shipping confirmation yesterday, so they're on their way!
> ...


I like this look, very classy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Ouch, hope you feel better soon - and that your hospital is right.  Haul boxes may need a health warning in future!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2014)

I finally sorted out the pics of my final holiday mani - Love Thy Polish Marine Dream:







  I added camels to this shot to prove I've been away!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm still going through my older untrieds, so here's a mani with Barry M Silvery Lilac It's a green to greyish purple duochrome with some very fine shimmer.





  Also, here's my haul of the week, new Maybelline glitter polishes.


----------



## MRV (Nov 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I'm still going through my older untrieds, so here's a mani with Barry M Silvery Lilac It's a green to greyish purple duochrome with some very fine shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like the green cast in your mani, and the glitters look very nice.


  I'm wearing Orly's Mirrorball. Invisible here but it has some scattered holo glitters that make this polish very nice even when the holo is not that apparent.


----------



## MRV (Nov 7, 2014)

ALG & UIS. YAY!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 7, 2014)

jennyap said:


> I still haven't picked up Melange. I really must!    Oh gosh Anneri, that sounds painful! You look after yourself girl :hug: Even NP isn't worth hurting yourself for!!  (^^^^^^^that's my favourite of your manis)


  Thank you Jenny! And yes, you really should pick up Melange!  





Anitacska said:


> That OPI is really pretty! It's a bit pricey though. Might look around eBay to see if I can find it cheaper.  I've finally managed to dig out the old True Blood and it's pretty much the ssame colour as the new one, but a little less holo.
> 
> The new one is on the left.  I'm happy about August and September, but October seems a bit too dark and green, lol.   Lovely manis. Sorry to hear you hurt yourself. Get well soon. :support:


  Thank you Anita!  





PearlyQueen said:


> Ouch, hope you feel better soon - and that your hospital is right.  Haul boxes may need a health warning in future!


  Thank you PQ! And I think I haven't told you yet how sorry I am about Ziggy!  





PearlyQueen said:


> I finally sorted out the pics of my final holiday mani - Love Thy Polish Marine Dream:
> 
> 
> 
> I added camels to this shot to prove I've been away!


  That's such a cool pic! Lovely polish as well!   





MRV said:


> So sorry to hear about your accident. Hope it's nothing worse and you'll get better soon! :support:  Yesterday must have been a bad day for us npas as I had bad cramps on my back, but it's better now.  That Anny really looks like the YSL. I have it but haven't worn it yet. Pretty manis, I like the ones with glitter the most.   Yes, you need it. It's so 'antique' - like a perfect polish for a holiday in Greece.   Thanks, PQ!   Thanks! I got mine from eBay. It was not much more expensive than one EP from MeiMei for instance.   Thanks! You can't see it, but there's actually some red and green flashes in Don't Speak. I don't have TMWTGG but at least it's different from Mariah's Pure.   Marine Dream is very pretty! And goes well witht the "desert boats" as we call them.   I like the green cast in your mani, and the glitters look very nice.   I'm wearing Orly's Mirrorball. Invisible here but it has some scattered holo glitters that make this polish very nice even when the holo is not that apparent.


  Thank you MRV! Is your back better today? Great manis you've done lately! (If that sounded a bit Yoda-esque, sorry about that. I got some heavy painkillers today and they make you a bit fuzzy.)  





MRV said:


> ALG & UIS. YAY!


  Woohoo! Congrats! Do you like them?  I'm better today. Went to my doctor who confirmed it's likely that some ribs are partially fractured and my obliques and other muscles are badly strained because of the fall. He proscribed the good painkillers - they really work - and I can move around better than yesterday. I even managed to do my nails which was a challenge because sitting is horribly uncomfortable. But I managed!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 7, 2014)

And this is the haul that's the reason for this mess:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  CbL At Last, The way you make me feel; aengland Virgin Queen, Briar Rose; DL Mars; Glam Polish Fires of Mordor; El Corazon Kryptonite


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> So sorry to hear about your accident. Hope it's nothing worse and you'll get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice haul! Almost worth the pain! 

  This is my current mani, Color Club Jingle Jangle over Zoya Suri. I wanted to do a glitter gradient, but the glitter was too dense, so in the end I did it with nail vinyls. Not that great, but will do for now. 









  I've been hauling again. I suddenly have a massive list of polishes I want to get. These are my drugstore hauls (Boots, Superdrug and new shop called Hema), but I've also got a Nail Polish Direct order coming with some new Zoyas and a China Glaze, plus I bought 4 indie polishes from a seller on eBay (very reasonable £8 or so each) and of course I have the 3 Enchanteds coming too. Anyway, here are the polishes I got today:









  The turquoise No7 came in that glitzy box, really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I'm still going through my older untrieds, so here's a mani with Barry M Silvery Lilac It's a green to greyish purple duochrome with some very fine shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> So sorry to hear about your accident. Hope it's nothing worse and you'll get better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really gorgeous colour on you - I'm not sure it would suit me, but I'd give it a go!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I'm better today. Went to my doctor who confirmed it's likely that some ribs are partially fractured and my obliques and other muscles are badly strained because of the fall. He proscribed the good painkillers - they really work - and I can move around better than yesterday. I even managed to do my nails which was a challenge because sitting is horribly uncomfortable. But I managed!


That sounds even nastier than I thought Anneri, I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> CbL At Last, The way you make me feel; aengland Virgin Queen, Briar Rose; DL Mars; Glam Polish Fires of Mordor; El Corazon Kryptonite


  Very pretty indeed - though maybe not quite worth the pain it caused!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh I like this a lot! I'd forgotten about the Orly holiday collection, I'd like 3 of them, so should get them soon.
> 
> Thanks, I've had a look on eBay for Don't Speak and I think the cheapest is £17 incl. delivery, so that's not too bad.
> 
> ...


  Love the purple in that mani - and of course your haul is right up my street too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> ALG & UIS. YAY!


Yay!  Enjoy, can't wait to see my UIS!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh I like this a lot! I'd forgotten about the Orly holiday collection, I'd like 3 of them, so should get them soon.  Thanks, I've had a look on eBay for Don't Speak and I think the cheapest is £17 incl. delivery, so that's not too bad.   Yay! Glad you've got them finally! I haven't used either of mine yet.   Glad to hear you're feeling better.   I'm in pain too, joining the injured NPA club, my left leg/bum really hurts. I was born with an uneven hip, so my left leg is shorter, I'd not really had any problems with it before, but maybe now I'm getting older it's going to cause me more trouble.    Very nice haul! Almost worth the pain!   This is my current mani, Color Club Jingle Jangle over Zoya Suri. I wanted to do a glitter gradient, but the glitter was too dense, so in the end I did it with nail vinyls. Not that great, but will do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you Anitacska! I hope your hip is getting better! Don't know if the polishes are worth all that, in truth I've contemplated to throw them out of the window quite often now!  Especially as I'm doing little baby steps right now and I'm always so impatient and just want it to be better right now. It's just so inconvenient (and painful) because I can't do nearly everything to take for granted. Taking a shower was quite complicated yesterday! Plus, I had a major reaction to the painkillers yesterday and had to stop taking them, so I was quite grumpy yesterday!  Anyways, I love your purple mani and your haul!   





PearlyQueen said:


> That sounds even nastier than I thought Anneri, I really hope you feel better soon.


  Thank you PQ! I hope that it doesn't take as long as I imagine...  





PearlyQueen said:


> Very pretty indeed - though maybe not quite worth the pain it caused!


  Indeed!!!   MRV, somehow I couldn't quote you - lovely mani!  Anyone getting some Cbls from their new collection? The vanishing pigment le? I think they're super pretty, much better than their new multichromes.  Today is our first anniversary and I did a quite romantic mani for it - Aengland Briar Rose with my first freehand drawn roses. Turned out quite well although my hands were quite shaky!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love the purple in that mani - and of course your haul is right up my street too!
> 
> Thanks! No new mani and/or haul pictures from you this week?
> 
> ...


  Thanks Anneri. I'm considering getting a few when Rainbox Connection gets it. The 3 glitter ones looked a lot like the EP City Lights polishes, so not getting those, but there are a couple of pretty ones in the other collection. Lovely mani, saw this on IG. Happy anniversary to you and your hubby! xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


That's just beautiful, and lovely work too.  Perfect for an anniversary - which I hope you enjoyed!
  I really loved most of the Burne-Jones dream collection when they arrived, I should have worn them before now! 
  I'm lusting after a few new CbLs, but this no-buy may stop me.  We'll see...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks! No new mani and/or haul pictures from you this week?
> ...


Well since you ask....
  Last week's mani was Indigo Bananas Reign:












This was four coats.  I included the rubbish final pic to show you that all the dark flaws in my nails still showed up even at four, though it pretty much killed VNL so would probably work for people with good nails.  Really pretty, but undies for me next time!  It's not really a surprise - I always have the same issue with jelly polishes, I should really learn, but I always like to give them a try!

  No hauls this week, PearlyQueen's being relatively good!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


   I absolutely LOVE both.  Your nails look strong and healthy.  I feel like such a slacker---you ladies have skills & talent!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Anneri said:


> CbL At Last, The way you make me feel; aengland Virgin Queen, Briar Rose; DL Mars; Glam Polish Fires of Mordor; El Corazon Kryptonite


   Oh NO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They're beautiful Anneri but I'm sure not worth falling for.  I hope you're feeling better and the "good" drugs are keeping the pain at bay.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

I've spent some time looking at your manis and incredible nail polish hauls. 





.  All so incredible I must say, compared to what we all used to haul, I've slowed down considerably.  My racks are filled to the brim and my over-flow box is now over flowing.  I've averaged maybe 2- NPs /mth, if that.  Until I've culled my current stash or make more room, I don't see hauling NP the way I used to any time soon.  I'll continue to stop by because your manis and hauls are just  too amazing to resist!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2014)

like Meddy, I love looking at your hauls and creations...   I just don't have the patience to do my own yet...   

  What is everyone loving for cuticle cream these days?   MY nails were bad after going to the cheap shops around town, and I haven't had the time to go to any of the nicer salons.  I prefer to have my cuticles pushed back, instead of cut off... 

  How about your fave products for DIY manicures...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> like Meddy, I love looking at your hauls and creations...   I just don't have the patience to do my own yet...
> 
> What is everyone loving for cuticle cream these days?   MY nails were bad after going to the cheap shops around town, and I haven't had the time to go to any of the nicer salons.  *I prefer to have my cuticles pushed back, instead of cut off... *
> 
> How about your fave products for DIY manicures...


 ​I never allow my cuticles to be cut either, Pretty.  I use Dior Crème Abricot and just pulled it out this weekend because it's starting to get cold.  The cold is really hard on 
   my cuticles.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Pretty & Med! I had weak nails for the longest time although I tried so many nail hardeners! The big change came when I started to take care properly of my cuticles. Once a week, I use a cuticle remover gel and never ever cut them! Just push them back. After removing my polish, I always wash my hands thoroughly and slather them with Lush's Lemony Flutter. I let that sink in for about 5 mins, massage the residue into the skin and do my mani. And that's it!


----------



## MRV (Nov 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> like Meddy, I love looking at your hauls and creations...   I just don't have the patience to do my own yet...
> 
> What is everyone loving for cuticle cream these days?   MY nails were bad after going to the cheap shops around town, and I haven't had the time to go to any of the nicer salons.  I prefer to have my cuticles pushed back, instead of cut off...
> 
> How about your fave products for DIY manicures...


  I have to echo Med. Dior Crème Abricot is the best product for your cuticles. I use it in the evenings with a heavier hand creme. Before manis I use cuticle oil (a sample atm) with OPI Avojuice that I have for 'instant moisturizing' at home and work. For BC and TC I use Essie Ridge Filling Base Coat and Good to Go but that's about it. I try to keep it simple.


  My new mani is Hare Ancient Affairs and Amethystos which has lost it's purple base colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it's an older bottle but not even 2 years old).


----------



## MRV (Nov 10, 2014)

I found out by accident that Dollish Polish has done a collection for Finnish Bloggers (I don't follow them in general). It was released in June. You can find swatches in _Better Nail Day_ 's blog if you're interested.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2014)

MRV said:


> I found out by accident that Dollish Polish has done a collection for Finnish Bloggers (I don't follow them in general). It was released in June. You can find swatches in _Better Nail Day_ 's blog if you're interested.


  Hmm, I've not heard of this, but the colours aren't that amazing anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2014)

A couple of manis I've done so far this week. First is Barry M Copper that I stamped on with an old YSL, Yellow Gold I think it's called. I have all 3, yellow, white and rose gold and thought they'd be great for stamping, and they really are!









  Shame the topcoat made my polish shrink, but it's pretty nevertheless.

  My current mani is Models Own Purple Blue from the Beetle Juice collection over black. I'm planning on stamping on it with YSL White Gold later tonight.





  I'll be back later with some haul pictures.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of manis I've done so far this week. First is Barry M Copper that I stamped on with an old YSL, Yellow Gold I think it's called. I have all 3, yellow, white and rose gold and thought they'd be great for stamping, and they really are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the stamping, and the colours look great together!
  I have that Models Own, it's in my untried mountain!  Looks good on you!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love the stamping, and the colours look great together!
> I have that Models Own, it's in my untried mountain!  Looks good on you!


  Thank you!

  This is the stamping I did last night with YSL White Gold (it's silver really, lol).






  Here's yesterday's nail mail, the new Zoyas (holiday collection and mattes), the silver polish from the CG holiday collection and Mac Just Jewels from Heirloom Mix.













  My ILNP order's just arrived, I'm about to have lunch, will take pictures after I've eaten.

  And here they are:









  I really like them all, especially the holos, they are all so gorgeous! I love it how they all have different coloured labels, I never noticed that before. And two only have a heart instead of INP, wonder if it was deliberate?

  They are Homecoming, Black Orchid, Champagne Blush, Iconic, Abundance and Kings & Queens btw.


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2014)

Quote:


Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is the stamping I did last night with YSL White Gold (it's silver really, lol).
> 
> ...


  (The middle quote was left out but) those YSLs make really pretty stamping! Nice combos, too, esp. the first one.

  I also bought Just Jewels, but haven't gotten anything from CG Holiday and I'm not sure I will.


  Looks like Anitacska and I were thinking a bit alike again: I did some stamping (with an EdM plate), too. I bought this Beige Opaque from Mentality that I saw in some post, and it works quite well for stamping. And this is Elevation Haleakala for Anneri! A really pretty shade of purple! (more red irl)





  And here's some haul pics:





  KBS Dressed to Gild, Spot Sign, Flake Dance





  ILNP Black Orchid, Champagne Blush, Iconic, Abundance. The middle ones are more metallic than their holos usually.


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, and looks like ILNP is putting out *13* Ultra Chrome Flakies on Friday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Source: ilnp.com


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, and looks like ILNP is putting out *13* Ultra Chrome Flakies on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








OMG! I think I'll just buy the set. These are incredible. I have seen a few swatches on IG, didn't realise there were 13 of them.


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks! Love your mani and your hauls. Incidentally we've bought the same polishes from ILNP (only I bought another two as well).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anitacska! The same? Again? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Me neither! I thought they were something like 3. I'm not able to order all atm, maybe a few.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! The same? Again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, yeah, actually I might not be able to buy the set. I'm bidding on something VERY expensive on eBay (not np) and it depends on whether I win it and how much for. I've already spent a lot on nail polish and make up these last couple of weeks.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmm, okay, nail polish budget has been used up on eBay. BUT I'm very happy as I managed to win the 3 vintage Guerlain Meteorites I'd been missing from my collection. Yay!


----------



## jennyap (Nov 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, and looks like ILNP is putting out *13* Ultra Chrome Flakies on Friday! :thud:
> 
> Source: ilnp.com


  Definitely getting some of these. Not 13 though!  





Anitacska said:


> Hmm, okay, nail polish budget has been used up on eBay. BUT I'm very happy as I managed to win the 3 vintage Guerlain Meteorites I'd been missing from my collection. Yay!


  Wow! So beautiful. Love the packaging design on these especially.   My ILNPs came today too - looks like we have a bit of overlap going on 






  Iconic, Bishop, Abundance Kings & Queens, Black Orchid, Summer Stargazing, Fall Semester  Kind of wish I'd got Champagne Blush now seeing yours.


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, okay, nail polish budget has been used up on eBay. BUT I'm very happy as I managed to win the 3 vintage Guerlain Meteorites I'd been missing from my collection. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks pretty and familiar indeed! I don't usually buy colours like Champagne Blush but it does look very nice in the bottle. Lucky for us ILNP has a good availability so we can crab some shades also later on - unlike some brands.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2014)

MRV said:


> Ooh, and I have only one meteorites! Are you going to use them or do you just collect them?
> 
> Speaking of NP budget, I think I have to skip the ILNPs once again for the time being as Enchanted's next pre-order is on Sunday!
> 
> ...


  Yes, I am planning on using them, but since I have so many, I tend to only use them for a little while at a time. Mainly collect them really, especially these old ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2014)

It's good news about the EP preorder, 3 polishes again and Holiday 2014 isn't a mystery colour.   On that note, my EPs arrived today,  shall I take pictures or is anyone still waiting for theirs? Don't want to spoil it for those who want a surprise.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2014)

Did anyone get any of the LE CbLs last night? I went to a spinning class at 7.15, so missed the first launch and slept through the second one. Oh well, RC is launching them next week, maybe I'll be luckier then. Although now I'm thinking I might skip as they're not that unique, and get some ILNP ultraflakies instead. Might get Connie's Saucy Brother though anyway.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2014)

Anitacska, I'd love to see some pics! I'm really curious about the EP Holiday polish! If someone sees a pic, please post it! I didn't get any CBLs. I too don't find them unique, so I passed. I'm saving my pennies for any interesting Black Friday sales that may happen!


----------



## MRV (Nov 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone get any of the LE CbLs last night? I went to a spinning class at 7.15, so missed the first launch and slept through the second one. Oh well, RC is launching them next week, maybe I'll be luckier then. Although now I'm thinking I might skip as they're not that unique, and get some ILNP ultraflakies instead. Might get Connie's Saucy Brother though anyway.


  They were not really my coulours either but I was there anyways. But I don't know what was going on: I got in maybe 30 minutes in and at that point one of the polishes was reserved. I put Connie's Saucy Bother (the only interesting one really) into my cart and I might have gone with the light purple one too but it was gone before I got to it. (Oh, I checked, they had a power outage.)


  Okay, new mani's KBS Radiant Orchid (somewhat dusty I'd say and lighter/pinker than here) and Spot Sign.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, okay, nail polish budget has been used up on eBay. BUT I'm very happy as I managed to win the 3 vintage Guerlain Meteorites I'd been missing from my collection. Yay!


  Balls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice! 




  I received the Hare polish I ordered 'operation: solar doom'. I haven't bought any others, I did pick up some hairdye and hand cream, but that's not too exciting. no manis to show off I've had too many headaches and finger injuries that would not have liked solvents lol


  And I know you all just love cats and wasting time so I'll let you know that Dorothy the lovely black kitty momma is gonna have her babies very soon- maybe later today or tomorrow... http://new.livestream.com/tinykittens/oz


----------



## Anneri (Nov 14, 2014)

OMG! Look at this! I want some too!!!!!
  Christmas lights with np bottles. Eeeek!

http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/11/13/how-to-make-opi-mini-lights/#more-57471


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> OMG! Look at this! I want some too!!!!!
> Christmas lights with np bottles. Eeeek!
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/11/13/how-to-make-opi-mini-lights/#more-57471


  But, but, what about all the nail polish. She says "empty a bunch of minis into a throw-away container"!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> so nice! I love Song.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss
> 
> ...


  Thank you. Hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2014)

Okay, prepare for an EP spam. I took loads of pictures of August as it looks teal/green with flash, but it's also blue and purple, gorgeous! October is nicer than I thought, it's still my least favourite, but pretty unique.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 14, 2014)

I may have just ordered 6 ILNP flakies


----------



## rekhyt (Nov 15, 2014)

Anitacska, the CbL Vanishing Pigment collection is being launched right now at Rainbow Connection's website, if you still want Connies Saucy Brother

  http://rainbow-connection.co.uk/collections/colors-by-llarowe


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 


 I may have just ordered 6 ILNP flakies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hahaha, I've ordered 8. And a few polishes from Nail Polish Direct as they had a 15% off day yesterday. They sell A-England for £6, even the new ones, so I ordered Crown of Thistles and Virgin Queen (thanks, Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the other two Zoyas from the holiday collection.  





rekhyt said:


> Anitacska, the CbL Vanishing Pigment collection is being launched right now at Rainbow Connection's website, if you still want Connies Saucy Brother  http://rainbow-connection.co.uk/collections/colors-by-llarowe


  Thank you, I've got it and a few others,  plus some Picture Polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This is the stamping I did last night with YSL White Gold (it's silver really, lol).
> 
> ...


  More nice stamping, very pretty.  I so want some of those ILNPs, maybe next month!  Love your hauls.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks! It's a bummer, it looks grey now.
> 
> ...


Love your Haleakala mani, hopefully mine will be here soon, it's lovely!  And nice haul again, does everyone but me have Black Orchid???  Never mind, soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

MRV said:


> Oh, and looks like ILNP is putting out *13* Ultra Chrome Flakies on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're so tempting, but I'm resisting for now.  I'm not sure how much I'd wear them, but they look awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Kind of wish I'd got Champagne Blush now seeing yours.


Lol, I was right - everyone does have Black Orchid!  Lovely haul, enjoy wearing them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone get any of the LE CbLs last night? I went to a spinning class at 7.15, so missed the first launch and slept through the second one. Oh well, RC is launching them next week, maybe I'll be luckier then. Although now I'm thinking I might skip as they're not that unique, and get some ILNP ultraflakies instead. Might get Connie's Saucy Brother though anyway.


I caved and went for some of the LEs - got two of the three I wanted, but the other was sold out.  Nearly bought it on Rainbow Connection today, but while I was trying to decide whether or not to go for it, it sold out.  Never mind, I'm not short of polish - and I think it's also going to other stockists, so maybe third time lucy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, prepare for an EP spam. I took loads of pictures of August as it looks teal/green with flash, but it's also blue and purple, gorgeous! October is nicer than I thought, it's still my least favourite, but pretty unique.


Two stunning, bit less sure of October...  Mine just landed in my US box, so it will be ages before I get them.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I was right - everyone does have Black Orchid!  Lovely haul, enjoy wearing them!


  I resisted... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and got some lovely boots instead. Because you know, winter *is* coming!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Nope, I don't have it too! But I *have* to have Haleakela. And some of the other Hawaiian polishes she made.
> 
> 
> They're just tcs, right?
> ...


I think ILNP are saying theirs are full coverage with 3 coats, if I read it right.  Lilypad have some coming next week too I think..  I'm most tempted by the ILNP ones, but the PMS ones are looking nice in the bottles I've seen.  I bet I end up with at least one soon from somewhere!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think ILNP are saying theirs are full coverage with 3 coats, if I read it right.  Lilypad have some coming next week too I think..  I'm most tempted by the ILNP ones, but the PMS ones are looking nice in the bottles I've seen.  I bet I end up with at least one soon from somewhere!


  Yes, the ILNP ones are different, not the same as the regular flakies. I can't wait to get mine.   I had a delivery today, the four indie polishes I bought from eBay. They are all really pretty.   Plus my new (vintage) Meteorites came today and they're so pretty!  They came in a massive Guerlain gift box that will come in very handy for storing stuff. If only I had somewhere to store the box, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

This week's mani was Pretty Jelly Aphrodite:















  It's a pretty pink/copper duochrome with subtle scattered holo.

  And for anyone interested, we've added to our furry family - meet Ozzy:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani was Pretty Jelly Aphrodite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aaw, he's a cutie! Looks a lot like our Midnight. How many cats do you have?

  I also have that polish, it's very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ozzy takes us back up to 2 cats.  The LE I missed was Shimmer Me Timbers


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ozzy takes us back up to 2 cats.  The LE I missed was Shimmer Me Timbers


  Aah, okay, sorry about that. It is very pretty. But I'm sure Harlow will stock it soon as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2014)

I've got a couple of manis to show you. First is Sally Hansen White Diamond over black. It's a nice purple to green duochrome, but not unique.





  My current mani is Accessorize Purple Dream. This is gorgeous, purple to dark pink duochrome with shimmer. 









  And finally, my eBay order.




  Golden Glory, I Only Want What's Lime, I'm the Ghost With the Most, Babe and Feelings, Whoa, Whoa, Whoa


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2014)

EP Holiday pic is on her instagram now:
  http://instagram.com/enchantedpolish
  Can't copy and paste it.
  Not sure I like it either.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a pic of it. What is that colour? Green? I always wish that people would include a pic of the polish in the shade so we can see the base colour better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I had weak nails for the longest time although I tried so many nail hardeners! The big change came when I started to take care properly of my cuticles. Once a week, I use a cuticle remover gel and never ever cut them! Just push them back. After removing my polish, I always wash my hands thoroughly and slather them with Lush's Lemony Flutter. I let that sink in for about 5 mins, massage the residue into the skin and do my mani. And that's it!






  Hi Anneri.  How are you feeling????
 It looks like we're all on board w/pushing cuticles and not cutting them.  I've recently started taking Hair, Skin & 
Nails Vitamins and my nails are harder and healthier than they've been in years.  Call me crazy but I swear that it's because of the health of my nails---namely the hardness, my NP is staying on longer.  I don't know how that 's 
possible but that 's my observation.  I'm going to look into LLF---my hands tend to get dry in this cold weather.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> EP Holiday pic is on her instagram now:
> http://instagram.com/enchantedpolish
> Can't copy and paste it.
> Not sure I like it either.
> ...


  Yeah, it's green, but there seems to be some blue and brown to it as well. I quite like it and will get it, but she sure does have a thing for green, doesn't she? The entire Time to Pretend collection is green(ish) and there's been quite a few other greens lately. I hope Nov and Dec are nice bright colours, maybe multichrome holos, or perhaps something like August but in pink/purple. We shall see.


----------



## MRV (Nov 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it's green, but there seems to be some blue and brown to it as well. I quite like it and will get it, but she sure does have a thing for green, doesn't she? The entire Time to Pretend collection is green(ish) and there's been quite a few other greens lately. I hope Nov and Dec are nice bright colours, maybe multichrome holos, or perhaps something like August but in pink/purple. We shall see.


  I like it, too. But I don't think she has put out much greens_ this year _so I'm glad to see them.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2014)

I've ordered all 3 EPs too. Now the waiting begins....

  Would be interesting to know how many of these she has to make. Bet it's hundreds. 

  Not much else to report, about to do my nails with Zoya Charla, another of my older untrieds. Next week I'm back to some untried indies.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it's green, but there seems to be some blue and brown to it as well. I quite like it and will get it, but she sure does have a thing for green, doesn't she? The entire Time to Pretend collection is green(ish) and there's been quite a few other greens lately. I hope Nov and Dec are nice bright colours, maybe multichrome holos, or perhaps something like August but in pink/purple. We shall see.


Of course I bought all 3 too, I'm sure I can offload Holiday if I don't like it!


----------



## MRV (Nov 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've ordered all 3 EPs too. Now the waiting begins....
> 
> Would be interesting to know how many of these she has to make. *Bet it's hundreds. *
> 
> Not much else to report, about to do my nails with Zoya Charla, another of my older untrieds. Next week I'm back to some untried indies.


  Must be. And it surely is a bigger figure than when she just has a release.

  I had a mani night last night, too. I put on DD Space Beetle (reminds me of Lilypad Pearls) and some green stamping which does not show in the pic because it's a bit transparent.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Must be. And it surely is a bigger figure than when she just has a release.
> 
> I had a mani night last night, too. I put on DD Space Beetle (reminds me of Lilypad Pearls) and some green stamping which does not show in the pic because it's a bit transparent.


  It looks very cool! I love Space Beetle. It was my first DD polish and pretty much my first indie polish as well. Or one of the first anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

MRV said:


> Must be. And it surely is a bigger figure than when she just has a release.
> 
> I had a mani night last night, too. I put on DD Space Beetle (reminds me of Lilypad Pearls) and some green stamping which does not show in the pic because it's a bit transparent.


  Nice!  Space Beetle was one of my early Indies too - but I still haven't worn it!  I really like it with the green over it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2014)

My new mani is Glitter Gal Furnace Glow:
















Anyone else thinking Tequila Sunrise?  It was much more opaque and brighter than I expected, and the duochrome works beautifully.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Glitter Gal Furnace Glow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is really nice.

  My current mani is Zoya Charla (for another 5 minutes when I'll take it off and replace with EdM Fashion Victim). I always knew it was very pretty, but I never realised that it was also duochrome, Green with gold shimmer with blue duochrome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













  Then last night I wanted to try out my new OPI Mariah Carey 18k White Gold topcoat (that I bought when searching for Don't Speak on eBay - which I still haven't bought...).





  The colours are really off (phone camera), but I really like the topcoat. 

  No other purchases to show you, but I am expecting two packages tomorrow or Thursday. 

  Oh and guess what, I have finished a whole bottle of nail polish! And it's not topcoat or base coat either! Okay, it's only a black polish that I used under other colours, so probably doesn't really count, but still. It was Nails Inc Black Taxi.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Whaaaaat???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, Untried Mountain is a place of many wonders...
  Love that Zoya, just the kind of colour I go nuts for - beautiful.
  Black Taxi doesn't count, it's just a base coat for you!  Keep trying!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, Untried Mountain is a place of many wonders...
> Love that Zoya, just the kind of colour I go nuts for - beautiful.
> Black Taxi doesn't count, it's just a base coat for you!  Keep trying!


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Whaaaaat???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, that looks really pretty, too! And I like that OPI TC. Should wear it again.
  I'm wearing AE Crown of Thistles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A-H-MAZING inner golden holo glow it has!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can only see a glimpse of it here.


----------



## jennyap (Nov 20, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, I love glass-y holos, too. No wonder you could not be stopped any more...:lol:    Thanks, but :getyou:  You need to pull it out!   Lovely!   Oh, that looks really pretty, too! And I like that OPI TC. Should wear it again. I'm wearing AE Crown of Thistles  . A-H-MAZING inner golden holo glow it has!!! :jawdrop:  You can only see a glimpse of it here.


  Looks wonderful! I've asked for this (and others from the collection) for Christmas, if no one buys it for me ill be ordering on Boxing Day lol


----------



## MRV (Nov 21, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Looks wonderful! I've asked for this (and others from the collection) for Christmas, if no one buys it for me ill be ordering on Boxing Day lol


  Thanks, Jenny! Hope you'll get them for Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  A new mani's already on: ILNP Champagne Blush. Much lighter irl!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Jenny! Hope you'll get them for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis! My Crown of Thistles has arrived too!

  Yes, no wonder, hahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had a busy week with my eldest at home with shingles, so saved up all my new polishes to take pictures of them today, she's gone on an overnight trip with school (she's fine now).

  My new CbL's:





  New A-England and EdM. Ignore the one on the right, RC sent me the wrong polish, so it's going back next week. 





  New LE Glam Polish multichrome holos. They are probably dupes of other polishes I already have, but they are so pretty!













  New Picture Polishes:





  Zoya Prim, Imogen, Essence Gold Fingers, Hidden Garden, OPI Mariah Cary 18k topcoat





  Orly holiday minis:









  Phew!

  My current mani is EdM Fashion Victim. I was going to take it off last night, but I was too tired.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, I love glass-y holos, too. No wonder you could not be stopped any more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crown of Thistles is stunning on you.  I haven't been able to decide whether to go for it or not, but your pic makes it look gorgeous.  Nice stamping too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a busy week with my eldest at home with shingles, so saved up all my new polishes to take pictures of them today, she's gone on an overnight trip with school (she's fine now).
> 
> My new CbL's:
> 
> ...


Wow, some seriously stunning haulage there!  And you got Shimmer Me Timbers, I've had it in baskets twice but with my no-buy going on I had to resist.  Of course, now it's gone I'm really regretting that!  I've been looking at those Glam Polishes too - I'm sure I'll be getting at least a couple soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, some seriously stunning haulage there!  And you got Shimmer Me Timbers, I've had it in baskets twice but with my no-buy going on I had to resist.  Of course, now it's gone I'm really regretting that!  I've been looking at those Glam Polishes too - I'm sure I'll be getting at least a couple soon.


  The CbLs are actually much nicer irl than I thought. They all have something extra, either shimmer or flakies or duochrome. Very glad I got them. And the Glam Polishes are just gorgeous....


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2014)

My current mani Dance Legend Bianco:





  No sunshine today, so had to take pictures indoors hence the weird colour. Not sure if you can see it, but it also has scattered holo glitter. Pretty.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 23, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! And thanks, I'm feeling better. I've been cleaning all day - vacuuming - dangerous but also good excercise! Hope you're feeling better, too.  I'm not really into silver either but holos are diifferent.   Ooh. It could be doable if you use leds (you don't want to heat up the polish) but getting those bottles could be quite expensive if you don't already have a bunch.  How are your ribs?   Thanks!   Pretties!! I like October, and August, too.   :cheer:    Thanks, it's a love lovely purple. And BO, too! oke:    Love the polish and Ozzy's sooo cute!   Nice manis and haul! I should check those out...   I got them all but skipped the ILNPs for now. I think I want to see more swatches, too, so I can pick out the best.   I like it, too. But I don't think she has put out much greens _this year_ so I'm glad to see them.


  Thanks for asking, MRV! They're now better, but that took quite some time during that I couldn't move properly and lived on painkillers. It's funny that such a small thing like hurt ribs have the power to disturb everything you do. Last week they begun to get a lot better, but then I was quite busy with a project and after those Ten days of not moving around and doing nothing the flat was such a mess! I didn't do my mu for about two weeks and also neglected my nails quite a bit because I was neither in the mood or was busy.   





MRV said:


> Must be. And it surely is a bigger figure than when she just has a release.  I had a mani night last night, too. I put on DD Space Beetle (reminds me of Lilypad Pearls) and some green stamping which does not show in the pic because it's a bit transparent.


  Oh that's such a lovely mani!  





PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  Space Beetle was one of my early Indies too - but I still haven't worn it!  I really like it with the green over it.





PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Glitter Gal Furnace Glow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Totally Tequila Sunrise or Campari Orange! Looks great on you and I love Ozzy!   





Anitacska said:


> Whaaaaat??? :jawdrop:  How is that possible? Must rectify it asap!   This is really nice.  My current mani is Zoya Charla (for another 5 minutes when I'll take it off and replace with EdM Fashion Victim). I always knew it was very pretty, but I never realised that it was also duochrome, Green with gold shimmer with blue duochrome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the blue and the duochrome effect and the topcoat!    





PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, Untried Mountain is a place of many wonders... Love that Zoya, just the kind of colour I go nuts for - beautiful. Black Taxi doesn't count, it's just a base coat for you!  Keep trying!


  Hahaha! This comment wins the thread!! Lol!   





MRV said:


> Thanks! Yes, I love glass-y holos, too. No wonder you could not be stopped any more...:lol:    Thanks, but :getyou:  You need to pull it out!   Lovely!   Oh, that looks really pretty, too! And I like that OPI TC. Should wear it again. I'm wearing AE Crown of Thistles  . A-H-MAZING inner golden holo glow it has!!! :jawdrop:  You can only see a glimpse of it here.


  Ah, I'm really beating myself that I didn't Order this one with Virgin Queen! Looks gorgeous!  





MRV said:


> Thanks, Jenny! Hope you'll get them for Christmas! :santa2:    A new mani's already on: ILNP Champagne Blush. Much lighter irl!


  That's a nice ILNP!  





Anitacska said:


> I've had a busy week with my eldest at home with shingles, so saved up all my new polishes to take pictures of them today, she's gone on an overnight trip with school (she's fine now).  My new CbL's:
> 
> New A-England and EdM. Ignore the one on the right, RC sent me the wrong polish, so it's going back next week.
> 
> ...


  Awesome haul! I can spot a lot of polishes I like and wouldnt mind to get!  I'll post some manis tomorrow!


----------



## MRV (Nov 24, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani Dance Legend Bianco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anneri! Nice to hear you're doing better.

  Maybe you can get CoT later - BTW did you get any of those Elevation Hawaiian polishes? I ordered all but the darkest one and managed to grab one of the small batch prototypes (first time for me). Unfortunately the samples were not available any more. The collection is still in stock though.


  ATM I'm wearing FF Dark Angel (as Anitacska said, very pretty, kind of blurple with multicolored holo and pinkish shimmer) and some HK stickers (I have never had anything to do with HK except for some Mac HK items and now these that I got with an Etsy order).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> Great hauls! I got a few new PPs (none of yours) but I might need Paris at some point, too.
> ...


  Oh that is really pretty. So sad now I can't get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bianco is silver holo with small holographic "shards" like the new PP polishes. I've found a better photo to show the true colour:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's my current mani, CbL Voodoo. It's a nice dusty purple with colour changing shimmer. Reminds me of a subdued version of Fantasy Fire, but this is opaque in 2-3 coats.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.  Where are those manis??? :bangin:    Oh that is really pretty. So sad now I can't get it.    Bianco is silver holo with small holographic "shards" like the new PP polishes. I've found a better photo to show the true colour:


  Here they are! )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Really liked this mani, that's the reason why I'm posting that many pics of it!  Digital Nails Pandorica as a base (awesome black holo, plus the name!!!) and accent nail is Essence Caught in the Middle which is similar to Belugaria, but instead of glitters it has flakies. I did the waterspotted accents on the other nails with ILNP Bottle Service. I actually love those accents, especially on the pinky where it looks like lace!  Here's El Corazon Kryptonite. Very pretty green scattered holo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Virgin Queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  CBL The way you make me feel - blue-grey with pink glitters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MRV, total nail envy at your Hello Kitty nails! Major love! I love HK and I love FF, so that's totally right up my alley! I didn't get the Elevations yet. I hope they'll stick around for a while because now I'll have to do my Christmas shopping first!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I didn't get the Elevations yet. I hope they'll stick around for a while because now I'll have to do my Christmas shopping first!


  Very pretty manis as usual, Anneri! How do you do the waterspotting? Looks really great!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 25, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty manis as usual, Anneri! How do you do the waterspotting? Looks really great!


  Thank you Anita! The waterspotting is a bit like watermarbelling, but easier. You drop one or more drops of polish into water and then spray it with some alcohol - the polish gets some 'holes' then and you can dip your nail into it and clean it up.   And here're some nail art attempts I did lately: A negative space mani with a new fave polish that looks like lapis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And a 'blobbicure' with two of the Fall LE Essies:


----------



## MRV (Nov 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my current mani, CbL Voodoo. It's a nice dusty purple with colour changing shimmer. Reminds me of a subdued version of Fantasy Fire, but this is opaque in 2-3 coats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the last one especially! How did you do it?


  New mani's CbL Midnight in Montana and KBS Hexy Bikini (one could think I don't have other glitters...but now it's "used"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I was not really able to get the multichrome to show up, much less capture it, but it is quite intense green teal-blue-purple at least. - Oh, and first time trying out vinyls. They worked great.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Looks wonderful! I've asked for this (and others from the collection) for Christmas, if no one buys it for me ill be ordering on Boxing Day lol


  Crossing my holo fingers for you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Jenny! Hope you'll get them for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks lovely in the pic - though if it's lighter in real life I'd probably be disappointed.  Love your accent nail too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani Dance Legend Bianco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is gorgeous, shame silver looks awful on me!  Looks fab on you though, so enjoy.  Must get some of these...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> Great hauls! I got a few new PPs (none of yours) but I might need Paris at some point, too.
> ...


  Pretty polish - and your kitties look really cute with it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I didn't get the Elevations yet. I hope they'll stick around for a while because now I'll have to do my Christmas shopping first!


  Lots of pretty manis there!  I nearly bought Pandorica a while back, but they stopped shipping to the UK, then I forgot all about DN!  Maybe I should have another look with my shiny PO box address to hand!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks! I try to keep that in mind if I ever order something from them. But they don't have EP any more and are expensive
> 
> Sounds and looks really pretty!
> 
> ...


  Stunning manicure.  Glad I bought this one!  Your vinyling looks immaculate, well done.  And now I feel like I want Hexy Bikini too - like I'm short of glitters lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

New mani is Girly Bits - Go And Shake A Tower:
































Nice duochrome, subtle holo, 2 coater.
  Admittedly, very like a fair few others I have!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

And one new polish as well:




Lilypad Lacquer Green Pearl


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2014)

So tempted by this month's A Box Indied, just for that HO3!  I really want it, had it in my basket but no buy is continuing - and I wasn't too fussed about the other 4.  Liked the Llarowe one a lot, but I didn't really fancy two of them and the third was a bit... boring.  Maybe I'll manage to get HO3 on a blog sale or something.
  Has everyone had the notice about the CbL recall on Toga Toga Toga, House of Blues, Sweet Revenge and Surf My Wave?
  I have two of them, and have contacted them as they're offering refunds.  I was about to buy a third as well, and really fancied the other one!  I'm guessing they all have the same blue pigment in them.  I haven't dug mine out to check what state they're in yet.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 27, 2014)

A bit more simple than the above holos (It's summer in Australia). This is Barry M Mint Green with Sally Hansen Big Matte Top Coat. I love how it takes that shine off the colour. I prefer matte top coat over lighter colours, it looks too harsh with blacks and greys (on my nails).


----------



## Honi (Nov 27, 2014)

OPI Hawaii collection for 2015 http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/11/opi-hawaii.html

  And here's my latest mani!  Essie Style Cartel from the fall collection. Wanna do a pond mani with this one..


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2014)

Honi said:


> OPI Hawaii collection for 2015 http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/11/opi-hawaii.html
> 
> And here's my latest mani!  Essie Style Cartel from the fall collection. Wanna do a pond mani with this one..


  I like the two duochromes in the OPI collection, but the rest is meh.

  Nice mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2014)

Latest mani and haul pictures. Mani is Lilypad Lacquer Wishing Well. Pretty duochrome shimmer polish, but admittedly it's prettier in the bottle than on my nails. 













  My RC order: the new F.U.N Lacquer Christmas holos, TGIF, EdM Lost in Paradise and Cadillacquer Breathe Me.





  I also received the OPI Don't Speak topcoat, but didn't take pictures (can't see the polish inside anyway).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## MRV (Nov 28, 2014)

Just a quick mani post, commenting later. I'm finally wearing this combo: Illamasqua Raindrops and DL Glitter in the Air.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 28, 2014)

They are both lovely polishes. I really like the Illamasqua, such a soft blue. Gorgeous squoval nail shape there, great mani! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I need to try watermarbling/waterspotting at some point.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I would appreciate that.
> ...


  I caved.... no buy died, thanks to C4N's deal, so since I was spending anyway, I bought the December box!  Might be able to sell the two I don't fancy to offset against the price.  Plus for some reason, I'd been looking at $50 and thinking £50 - I'm sure it would have cost me at least £20 to get HO3 later...
  If any of Llarowe's deals today appeal, I'll be able to add them to my order for free shipping to my PO box.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Latest mani and haul pictures. Mani is Lilypad Lacquer Wishing Well. Pretty duochrome shimmer polish, but admittedly it's prettier in the bottle than on my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wishing Well looks cool on you - it was one of my first LPLs, still untried of course!  When it arrived, I was underwhelmed so it's never made it off the mountain.  Maybe it wasn't such a waste of money after all!  
  Those FUNs look... fun!  I was tempted by them, but no-buy was still on!  I look forward to seeing your manis with them.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


>


  Is it just me, or is everyone else overwhelmed by all these BF offers? I've ordered some polish from Indigo Bananas, mostly because the new LE chrome flakies have just launch, but my inbox and FB feed are full of offers and I'm too overwhelmed, so probably won't be getting anything else.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Is it just me, or is everyone else overwhelmed by all these BF offers? I've ordered some polish from Indigo Bananas, mostly because the new LE chrome flakies have just launch, but my inbox and FB feed are full of offers and I'm too overwhelmed, so probably won't be getting anything else.


  Totally agree. I had about thirty emails in my inbox this morning, all about Black Friday Sales, and I ended up getting some glitter from Glitter Unique and that was it. I'm contemplating an IB order too, but it's just too much.

  Which IBs did you get @Anitacska?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Totally agree. I had about thirty emails in my inbox this morning, all about Black Friday Sales, and I ended up getting some glitter from Glitter Unique and that was it. I'm contemplating an IB order too, but it's just too much.
> 
> Which IBs did you get @Anitacska?


 



  There you go!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> There you go!


  Very good taste, as always - exactly the ones I'm interested in!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Very good taste, as always - exactly the ones I'm interested in!


  Well, thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also wanted to order a few Darling Diva LE polishes, but by the time I got there, the one I wanted most was gone, so decided not to bother with the rest. The new Women of a certain age collection does look great though, but there was no offer on it, so will buy it another time.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2014)

I was in the mood for some glitter tcs so I decided tonight was a good time to mix some - I was totally inspired by Chill Out you posted the pic of, Anitacska!  I didn't pull the trigger in the IBs because of that which is just as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Btw PQ, how long do you plan to be on your nobuy?  MRV, don't buy the polish guard or however that's called from Pshiiit! If you have some water based glue that works as well or the peel-off coat if you want to do some watermarbeling or waterspotting!


----------



## Sailorfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Whaaaaat???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love! So pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2014)

Anneri said:


> MRV, don't buy the polish guard or however that's called from Pshiiit! If you have some water based glue that works as well or the peel-off coat if you want to do some watermarbeling or waterspotting!


Cute glitters, must be nice to be able to mix up what you fancy!
  No buy was meant to be over last week, as I'd cleared my holiday spending, but it turns out that my CC will charge me interest on everything I buy for an extra month so I'm trying not to shop till the next bill is paid which is just before Xmas.  However, I failed miserably thanks to Black Friday sales!  I mostly bought the stuff I'd have got anyway at full price if things had gone according to plan, and I worked out the savings way compensated for the interest, so my PO box will be full of goodies soon!  I'm certain I'd have bought a lot more if finances were normal, but I was quite strict about making sure the discounts were worthwhile.
  I think I'm done till Xmas now, unless something I need comes up (or another sale of course!).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cute glitters, must be nice to be able to mix up what you fancy!
> No buy was meant to be over last week, as I'd cleared my holiday spending, but it turns out that my CC will charge me interest on everything I buy for an extra month so I'm trying not to shop till the next bill is paid which is just before Xmas.  However, I failed miserably thanks to Black Friday sales!  I mostly bought the stuff I'd have got anyway at full price if things had gone according to plan, and I worked out the savings way compensated for the interest, so my PO box will be full of goodies soon!  I'm certain I'd have bought a lot more if finances were normal, but I was quite strict about making sure the discounts were worthwhile.
> I think I'm done till Xmas now, unless something I need comes up (or another sale of course!).


  I managed to pass on the sales except for the IB order. Llarowe had two 35% off codes, but I didn't really need anything. I do, however, like the look of the new holiday CbL polishes. Also the new Darling Diva Ladies of a certain age polishes: http://idanailsit.blogspot.co.uk/2014/11/darling-diva-polish-ladies-of-certain.html


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty mani!
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Lol, I do indeed know how it is!  I must admit, I'm not taken with the new DD collection at first glance (all a bit too pale looking for my taste), though she has a fair few others I do want!  I got about half my list with the 35% discount at Llarowe - I just hope the rest stay in stock till I'm ready to order direct.  I'd have got all the ones I'm after from DD direct if she had had a BF sale discount - she definitely did something last year, because I ordered and got at least a free polish, fairly sure there was a discount on top of that, so this year I was most disappointed to find she was just releasing LEs, I didn't even go look at them as I was only shopping for bargains!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2014)

Honi said:


> OPI Hawaii collection for 2015 http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/11/opi-hawaii.html
> 
> And here's my latest mani!  Essie Style Cartel from the fall collection. Wanna do a pond mani with this one..


That's a very nice blue.  I'm not a big fan of OPI and I doubt I'll buy any of those, but the very last duochrome is really appealing!  Not that I need another blue duochrome of course!


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I just bought O.P.I italian love affair its a really nice pink color


----------



## Lalalish (Nov 30, 2014)

You are all Amazing with all polishes & Nail Art!! But, I am VERY weak!!! I pre-ordered from Enchanted & The Flakies too!!!  Love it!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. My new try at water marble!!


----------



## Honi (Nov 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a very nice blue.  I'm not a big fan of OPI and I doubt I'll buy any of those, but the very last duochrome is really appealing!  Not that I need another blue duochrome of course!


  I really want one of the three on the last row, that yellow looks really unique and unlike anything I have in my collection! The duochrome is pretty aswell but I dont need more of those


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 30, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> P.S. My new try at water marble!!


  Wow, that looks really amazing! Nice colours too. I wish I could pull off nail art, but instead I buy complicated polishes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 30, 2014)

Honi said:


> I really want one of the three on the last row, that yellow looks really unique and unlike anything I have in my collection! The duochrome is pretty aswell but I dont need more of those


  It does look really different, but yellow is my "just NO" colour, my skintone would never accept it!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> P.S. My new try at water marble!!


  That's really nice, well done! I've yet to try watermarbling.

  Here's my current mani, Nails Inc St Mark's Square with Esmaltes da Kelly (sp?) Bella on top.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I do indeed know how it is!  I must admit, I'm not taken with the new DD collection at first glance (all a bit too pale looking for my taste), though she has a fair few others I do want!  I got about half my list with the 35% discount at Llarowe - I just hope the rest stay in stock till I'm ready to order direct.  I'd have got all the ones I'm after from DD direct if she had had a BF sale discount - she definitely did something last year, because I ordered and got at least a free polish, fairly sure there was a discount on top of that, so this year I was most disappointed to find she was just releasing LEs, I didn't even go look at them as I was only shopping for bargains!


  Yes, I think you're right. She did have some discount on shipping, but that's all. Oh well.


----------



## Honi (Nov 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> It does look really different, but yellow is my "just NO" colour, my skintone would never accept it!


  Haha I know the feeling, there's a reason as to why I only have like 2 yellow NP's (CG Lighthouse and Orly Glowstick) in my collection. I will probably decide against the yellow as soon as I see swatches


----------



## Anneri (Nov 30, 2014)

@Lalalish, love your nail design! Was that your first try? I really have to try watermarbling again!  @Anitacska, Thank you! Of course I can post some more pics of my mani! Happy that you loved it, it wasnt a big hit on IG! It's Dance Legend Mars and I draw on the leaves with an Essence pen especially for nailart. I loved how different the leaves looked because of the colour changing polish underneath. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In different light: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I used solution base for the glitter polishes I posted earlier so the glitter doesn't sink to the bottom. You can find sellers on Etsy, it's a bit difficult to find sellers that ship overseas, but from time to time you find someone who does.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 30, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I used solution base for the glitter polishes I posted earlier so the glitter doesn't sink to the bottom. You can find sellers on Etsy, it's a bit difficult to find sellers that ship overseas, but from time to time you find someone who does.


I adore this mani!  IG must be hard to please.  Just my kind of thing, wish I had the talent to pull it off.  I just bought Mars with my Llarowe discount order, can't wait to see it now!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 30, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I adore this mani!  IG must be hard to please.  Just my kind of thing, wish I had the talent to pull it off.  I just bought Mars with my Llarowe discount order, can't wait to see it now!


  Thank you PQ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's really not that difficult, especially with things like leaves that are easy to draw so everybody recognises them, and the pen which is like a felt pen is a huge help! Couldn't do that with a brush...
  I guess there're so many highly talented people on IG that a teeny tiny account like mine gets overlooked. Especially if you don't photoshop your pics and post new polishes every day - which I can't because I don't have the money for that... It gets a bit frustrating from time to time. But it's also a lot of fun with a lot of really nice people too!

  I was a bit disappointed by the Llarowe sales tbh. I'd loved to get some things, but I don't check FB all the time during the day and the best discounts were posted when I was fast asleep during the night! I mean she posted the worldwide free shipping around 2am - oooooookay. That makes no sense for people in Europe!

  You'll enjoy Mars. I love a lot of DL polishes and will very likely at some point order directly at their site.


----------



## rekhyt (Nov 30, 2014)

The worlwide free shipping code was posted sometime between 9 and 10 pm German time.  But there might have been a second one later, Idk. I ordered a couple of Fancy Gloss polishes, I didn't know the brand before and the colours look nice, I prefer scattered holo to linear holo... I hope they have a nice formula and look as good as they do in the swatch pics.


----------



## Sailorfreak (Nov 30, 2014)

Honi said:


> OPI Hawaii collection for 2015 http://nailtastic.blogspot.dk/2014/11/opi-hawaii.html
> 
> And here's my latest mani!  Essie Style Cartel from the fall collection. Wanna do a pond mani with this one..


Is that a jelly polish? I've been on the hunt for more jelly polishes to make jelly sandwich mani's. ^_^


----------



## Honi (Nov 30, 2014)

Sailorfreak said:


> Is that a jelly polish? I've been on the hunt for more jelly polishes to make jelly sandwich mani's. ^_^


  It's not 100% jelly (More like 50% jelly 50% cream, so a crelly) but I think the opacity could make for some cool sandwich manis, they would just be a little bit more muted!


----------



## Barbie1 (Nov 30, 2014)

The nail polish I'am currently obsessed over right now is AZATURE diamond nail polish 










  ETOILE diamond dust nail polish real diamond dust inside the nail polish 






  MODELS OWN nail polish always loved these colors the brands good quality


----------



## Sailorfreak (Nov 30, 2014)

Honi said:


> It's not 100% jelly (More like 50% jelly 50% cream, so a crelly) but I think the opacity could make for some cool sandwich manis, they would just be a little bit more muted!


  Ah, thanks. It's a gorgeous blue, so I'll definitley check it out. ^_^


----------



## MRV (Dec 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Is it just me, or is everyone else overwhelmed by all these BF offers? I've ordered some polish from Indigo Bananas, mostly because the new LE chrome flakies have just launch, but my inbox and FB feed are full of offers and I'm too overwhelmed, so probably won't be getting anything else.
> 
> 
> Well, I did not get a single discounted polish! I've just ordered lippies, and some smaller items, and got only one stamping polish with a stamping plate I'd been waiting for months to come in stock at Harlow, and the new Hare. Today I might grab maybe 2 from Llarowe. I did not feel the need to get something unplanned just because of the discounts. Not even any FFs because they were not on my list this month!
> ...


  Pretty glitters! I need to make some frankens, too. Maybe finally today??

  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MRV (Dec 1, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> *The worlwide free shipping code was posted sometime between 9 and 10 pm German time.*  But there might have been a second one later, Idk. I ordered a couple of Fancy Gloss polishes, I didn't know the brand before and the colours look nice, I prefer scattered holo to linear holo... I hope they have a nice formula and look as good as they do in the swatch pics.


  I was there when they started but was so interested that eventually forgot the whole thing. I second Anneri though, the sellers always have the best deals when we're asleep.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone seen the new Essies? I kinda like them!

http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/12/01/essie-cashmere-matte-2015-swatches/#more-57966


----------



## Honi (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Anyone seen the new Essies? I kinda like them!
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/12/01/essie-cashmere-matte-2015-swatches/#more-57966


  Coat Couture


----------



## lyseD (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Anyone seen the new Essies? I kinda like them!
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/12/01/essie-cashmere-matte-2015-swatches/#more-57966


I LOVE the colours but I haven't been having much luck with Essie as far as wear time.


----------



## Lalalish (Dec 1, 2014)

Anneri said:


> @Lalalish, love your nail design! Was that your first try? I really have to try watermarbling again"


----------



## Lalalish (Dec 1, 2014)

@Anneri, no I've tried before, this was the best!! Third try!! Here's my first..


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2014)

Honi said:


> Coat Couture


  I like that one too!

  Here are swatches of the OPI Hawaii collection: http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/10/31/opi-hawaii-springsummer-2015-swatches/#axzz3KfrWSiUi

  I don't really like the green and blue duochromes now, but the yellow is nice and so are Hallo Hawaii Ya and Lost My Bikini in Molokini.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 1, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I like that one too!  Here are swatches of the OPI Hawaii collection: http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/10/31/opi-hawaii-springsummer-2015-swatches/#axzz3KfrWSiUi  I don't really like the green and blue duochromes now, but the yellow is nice and so are Hallo Hawaii Ya and Lost My Bikini in Molokini.


Thanks for posting


----------



## Honi (Dec 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I like that one too!
> 
> Here are swatches of the OPI Hawaii collection: http://imabeautygeek.com/2014/10/31/opi-hawaii-springsummer-2015-swatches/#axzz3KfrWSiUi
> 
> I don't really like the green and blue duochromes now, but the yellow is nice and so are Hallo Hawaii Ya and Lost My Bikini in Molokini.


  The yellow and mint are really pretty!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope there'll be a mini set because I've to admit that I want some colours just for their names. Like I lost my bikini at Molikini, because I could see Molokini (teeny tiny island where people got to to snorkel and scuba dive) from my hotel window.





  There it is - the moon-shaped thingie in the front, not the much bigger island (Kaho'olawe) in the background.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Thank you PQ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would advise against ordering directly from the DL website. I did once and the polishes took over a month to be posted! No customer service at all, really annoying. I do love the polishes, but I won't be ordering from them again directly, that's for sure.

  Current mani, funnily enough, is DL New Promise. So pretty.













  I haven't got any haul pictures, my recent polish orders are all going to my US postbox, but I did pick up a few things from Moyu.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> That's really nice, well done! I've yet to try watermarbling.
> 
> Here's my current mani, Nails Inc St Mark's Square with Esmaltes da Kelly (sp?) Bella on top.


Lovely colours, nice together!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> The nail polish I'am currently obsessed over right now is AZATURE diamond nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first red Avature is stunning.  The others are a bit too bridal for my taste!  The colours in that Models Own pic look brilliant too - especially that purple!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Lalalish said:


> Here's my first..


  Looks good to me!  That orange is really neon, pops in this pic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I hope there'll be a mini set because I've to admit that I want some colours just for their names. Like I lost my bikini at Molikini, because I could see Molokini (teeny tiny island where people got to to snorkel and scuba dive) from my hotel window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks like paradise!  But buying polish because of the name is not my thing!  Although, I was gutted when my bottle of Blitzen's Budgie Smuggler had been renamed to Callisto, and Noel's Nuts to Asteroid   - took half the fun out of them right there!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look around on Etsy. I can have it shipped to my US postbox, so that shouldn't matter.
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely not a Christmassy green. It's more bluey with the purpleish duochrome.
> ...


I ordered from DL direct about a year ago - took about 6 weeks to arrive, but I wasn't in a hurry, and I'd do it again in full knowledge to expect to wait!  I was planning a haul from them, but instead I picked all of the ones I wanted up on Friday at Llarowe with the 35% discount, so that's been cancelled.  I did get New Promise though, and it looks fantastic on you so that was a good decision!  Mine's going to my US box too, I use it so much more than I thought I would.


----------



## MRV (Dec 2, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, I'll have a look around on Etsy. I can have it shipped to my US postbox, so that shouldn't matter.
> 
> 
> Yes, definitely not a Christmassy green. It's more bluey with the purpleish duochrome.
> ...


  That's a lovely fall polish! Nice plates. I think I have a few butterflies in some plates, but not these ones. I got one of those plates that has 3x6, but they are way too short for my nails, even when they are shorter.

  A few pics. First Enchanted December 2013. Nice nude, there's a faint pink/reddish cast.





  And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: I DID mix some frankens yesterday. It all went well until I was mixing the second one and the bottle broke in my hand while shaking it! The polish was all over, mostly on my hand luckily. I had to take my mani off, and since I was able to salvage some of the polish I was making I put it on nails: so this is franken #2 - a lighter pinky base with 2 red/pinky shimmers and a darker reddish pigment (which does not show much).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> Hmm. Maybe I'll try one.
> 
> That's nice, too!
> 
> ...


That's a really pretty polish you've made there.  Ouch to the accident, how annoying!  And to waste such a pretty colour too, how sad.  Still, it looks lovely on you (just as well if you want to cover your whole hand...lol).


----------



## Anneri (Dec 2, 2014)

MRV said:


> Hmm. Maybe I'll try one.  That's nice, too!   The weirdo yellow!   That's a lovely fall polish! Nice plates. I think I have a few butterflies in some plates, but not these ones. I got one of those plates that has 3x6, but they are way too short for my nails, even when they are shorter.  A few pics. First Enchanted December 2013. Nice nude, there's a faint pink/reddish cast.
> 
> And :thud: : I DID mix some frankens yesterday. It all went well until I was mixing the second one and the bottle broke in my hand while shaking it! The polish was all over, mostly on my hand luckily. I had to take my mani off, and since I was able to salvage some of the polish I was making I put it on nails: so this is franken #2 - a lighter pinky base with 2 red/pinky shimmers and a darker reddish pigment (which does not show much).


  That's a very pretty polish! Very complex. If you'd told me that you bought it I'd believed it! I think some bottles you can buy on ebay etc have really poor quality, I've gotten some broken ones before!  Here's one of the glitter toppers I made over white - it has a lot of holo glitters and I love it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Really pretty glitter topper there, looks great over white.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

Midweek mani time!  I've gone properly old school with a magenta creme topped with a sparse silver glitter:








The magenta is one of my old Special FX polishes, so nameless and numberless!  The glitter topper is George Jackpot.
  How can I still be using a 3ml bottle I bought about 8 years ago?  I've used it several times too!  And I have a backup bottle....
  The glitter needed thinners as it was solid when I looked at it, but they rescued it completely - my first real use of them, I was impressed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2014)

I've also had a delivery of some of my pre-no-buy polishes from my PO Box!  There were loads...



  The Devil Wears Polish Maui Wowie and Linear Ultrachrome No 2, Bear Pawlish Ultra Violet and The Goblin King, Enchanted Polish Up In Smoke



  Bear Pawlish Divine Wine, Pahlish My Bespoke Psychopath, Polish Me Silly Vixen & Envy, The Devil Wears Polish Heirloom Rose (arrived broken, she's not answering my emails 



  Nailnation 3000 In A New York Minute, Colors By Llarowe Dock of the Bay, Polish Me Silly Justice, Elevation Haleakala, Colors By Llarowe At Last

  There will be more to follow next week - I decided to save some opening for later as there were so many!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've also had a delivery of some of my pre-no-buy polishes from my PO Box!  There were loads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! Gorgeous haul! Hope you can sort out the issue. Hate sellers like that!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2014)

Oooh, just seen F.U.N Lacquer's update on IG! So pretty!


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah Models own has  really good color variety.
  Azature has some pretty red colors and they have a purple one too thats pretty if you go to the azature.com website you can see the color swatches.
  Etoile I just like because it has real diamond dust inside of the nail polish so your literally wearing diamonds on each fingernail the colors are purple , pinks and greens and they have an orange and  blue.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2014)

I love this idea - and how cute does the box look?
  http://lucky13lacquer.com/product/12-days-of-glitter-advent-box


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Oooh, just seen F.U.N Lacquer's update on IG! So pretty!


Wow, so pretty!  Duochromes are my weakness!


----------



## MRV (Dec 4, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> On that note, anyone heard from ILNP and/or EP about the pre-orders yet?
> 
> And did anyone order from Llarowe last night from the holiday collection? I didn't, waiting for Rainbow Connection to have them. There's only 3 or 4 I want anyway.
> 
> ...


  You mean if anyone has received anything? I ordered only from EP but I don't think it's even shipped yet.

  I got two (the silver-gold and gingerbread holos) and noticed they were quite expensive just the two (almost 30 Euros). That's why I did not get any of the new Crowstoes yesterday.

  Thanks! Next time better luck I hope.


  Here's the latest mani: CbL Sphynx (really pigmented, a subttle reddish-brown-golden holo) - and some Enchanted Flashing Lights.


----------



## MRV (Dec 5, 2014)

Tomorrow is our Independence Day so I made a patriotic mani: Elevation Bohai Sea and Essie Peak of Chic.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 5, 2014)

Just some funnies ....


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2014)

MRV said:


> Tomorrow is our Independence Day so I made a patriotic mani: Elevation Bohai Sea and Essie Peak of Chic.


  Happy Independence Day! Nice mani!

  I've been so busy and wasn't well for a few days, so I've not been around much. But I will post some mani and haul pictures in a minute, I made it to the shops today and had a field day at the Essence counter!


----------



## Barbie1 (Dec 5, 2014)

Nail polish colors I'am crushing over right now ZOYA  tiffany












 through the looking glass 





















  ZOYA minis so you can try a color and see if you like it plus you wont waste money that way since its just a little cute bottle of a shade.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2014)

Current mani, OPI Plum & Get It with Esmaltes da Kelly Centauro on top. I actually got a compliment on it in a shop.





  Previous mani, Colors by Llarowe Sizzling Liz. It's a bit like Voodoo, but blue based. Bit of a funny colour, but not too bad. Then I tried the festive palette and did a bit of stamping.













  Onto my hauls. My RC order has finally arrived (she was holding it back because the Different Dimension/Nailsvinyl duo was missing the nail vinyls. (They are giraffe vinyls, not included in the photo). 





  I love CbL Chaos (3rd one from the left), I never realised it had holo microglitter as well. I thought it would be similar to the EP City Lights polishes. Just ordered the other two as well. 

  My Essence and Topshop haul. The Topshop polish was in a little ornament case, but I don't need that, so binned it. 





  I also got some nail art supplies (the nail art pen trio is from Primark).





  Oh and I ordered some suspension base from Etsy (from a UK seller) that arrived yesterday, so as soon as I have some time and energy, I will mix up some frankens.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 5, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani, OPI Plum & Get It with Esmaltes da Kelly Centauro on top. I actually got a compliment on it in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Woohoo, you got the tattoo pen I mentioned when I did my leaves mani! (I have a lot of the Essence things you got, not very surprising because Essence is sold here at every street corner and its headquarter is actually a few miles away from me.)

  I rather fancy the Primark trio, let's see if I can find a moment to go there when it's not too terribly crowded!

  Love your new Llarowes and the stamped mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Woohoo, you got the tattoo pen I mentioned when I did my leaves mani! (I have a lot of the Essence things you got, not very surprising because Essence is sold here at every street corner and its headquarter is actually a few miles away from me.)
> 
> I rather fancy the Primark trio, let's see if I can find a moment to go there when it's not too terribly crowded!
> 
> Love your new Llarowes and the stamped mani!


  Yes I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here Essence is sold in Wilko (Wilkinson) stores, but the one in my town only has a very limited selection. Luckily the big one in Kingston has a lot more and I just kept going. At least they're not expensive, I think most of the nail art stuff was £2 or £3 each. Looking forward to trying them out.

  Thank you. Can't wait for the other two CbLs to arrive.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2014)

I need to search my polishes for a shade like that orangey-red

  https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/victoria-beckham-does-nail-polish-and-it-looks-104413809853.html

  https://www.nailsinc.com/vvb/


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ. It's just my luck. Well, at least I wore it for a day.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anneri. I used an old Essie bottle. Maybe it was weakened somehow and/or just could not handle the mixing balls.
> ...


Thanks MRV, the Ultra Violet is even more awesome in person, I was quite blown away by the intensity of it, which doesn't show at all in my pic.  I'm awaiting EP too, with patience coz it's going to my US box!  I checked my emails last week and it says allow up to 4 weeks for shipping, and it's just been 3 weeks today, so I can't get annoyed yet! 
  Love the colour of your mani, and the stripes are pretty.  I didn't get that CbL, but now I'm wishing I had!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2014)

Barbie1 said:


> Nail polish colors I'am crushing over right now ZOYA  tiffany
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all lovely!  I always like Zoyas when people post pics, but I only have one and haven't worn it!  I think the sheer quantity of them puts me off obsessing about yet another brand, but I hope you get all the ones you want!  Such vibrancy...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani, OPI Plum & Get It with Esmaltes da Kelly Centauro on top. I actually got a compliment on it in a shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty purple!  I must admit, I'm not taken with Sizzlin' Liz - I do have it, and I wasn't impressed in the bottle either.  Maybe it will be one of those you love when you see it on in the flesh!  Pretty stamping though. 
  Some cool new things there too, especially the CbLs.  I bought one of the dangerous trio to try out, and it's in my PO box right now, maybe I need to get the other 2 as well lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I need to search my polishes for a shade like that orangey-red
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/victoria-beckham-does-nail-polish-and-it-looks-104413809853.html
> 
> https://www.nailsinc.com/vvb/


I was looking forward to seeing what she'd come up with, but these are not me at all


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was looking forward to seeing what she'd come up with, but these are not me at all


  Oh! Maybe she'll do more?  I like them but I must have dupes already somewhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my eyes!!!  You ladies certainly don't disappoint with the beautiful manis AKA nail porn.  So gorgeous to look at---and the creativity.  I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello ladies!

  Nothing to report but I come bringing swatches of the new CBL flakies (which I should love, given that they combine two of my favourite things, but leave me completely unmoved):
http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/12/colors-by-llarowe-doctor-who-inspired.html

  I had quite a stressful weekend full of christmas preperations so I couldnt do my nails - will do so later today (hopefully)!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I like them but I must have dupes already somewhere.


  Ha, just got the release email and at £25 each I don't care if they come out ready stamped, she can keep them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Nothing to report but I come bringing swatches of the new CBL flakies (which I should love, given that they combine two of my favourite things, but leave me completely unmoved):
> http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/12/colors-by-llarowe-doctor-who-inspired.html
> ...


  Yes, fairly disappointing for a Dr Who collection.  There are a couple which appeal (The Master and Donna, which both look to have a coloured shimmer as well), but I'm far from blown away.  I expect those two will make their way here soon though!


----------



## MRV (Dec 8, 2014)

A quick mani post again: ILNP Mega and Cygnus Loop


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, just got the release email and at £25 each I don't care if they come out ready stamped, she can keep them!


  Ha! For sure!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies!  Nothing to report but I come bringing swatches of the new CBL flakies (which I should love, given that they combine two of my favourite things, but leave me completely unmoved): http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2014/12/colors-by-llarowe-doctor-who-inspired.html  I had quite a stressful weekend full of christmas preperations so I couldnt do my nails - will do so later today (hopefully)!


  I agree, a lot of them seem very samey and not that interesting at all. I like about 3 or 4 of them. Also, did you see all the comments on the blog? I agree with most of them. The shades don't tie up with the characters (like why is Donna blue???), it seems like Llarowe isn't really a fan of the series and just wanted to make more money by naming them after DW characters. The other thing is, Sheila of Pointless Cafe is actually a paid employee of Llarowe, so her reviews count for nothing imo.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, just got the release email and at £25 each I don't care if they come out ready stamped, she can keep them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I agree with a lot of them too. Why is it Dr., not Doctor? And why is Vincent (one of my fave episodes ever) a basic black? And K-9 burgundy? And River blue? Just because of her name?! It's just puzzling. I like the Master and Donna too, but I guess the ILNP flakies will give those a runf for the money.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: ILNP Mega and Cygnus Loop


  You've become a really stamping expert MRV!  Here's my latest mani that I copied from Pshiiit who did it last week and I fell in love with her design. It's a snow covered tree in front of a dark sky:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

New polishes!



  Nailnation 3000 Wow-A-Doodle, Bear Pawlish It's A Tiny Shoe, The Devil Wears Polish Nuclear Sunset



  Colors by Llarowe Thriller, The Devil Wears Polish Cyanide, Emily de Molly Long Engagement


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: ILNP Mega and Cygnus Loop


Wow, beautiful!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Picks jaw up from floor.... stunning!


----------



## MRV (Dec 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, just got the release email and at £25 each I don't care if they come out ready stamped, she can keep them!


  Not to mention they are Selfridges' exclusives. They don't ship. And if they did it would be 15 BGP.


----------



## MRV (Dec 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, beautiful!


  Thaks, PQ!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2014)

MRV said:


> I don't agree with the last one though. Sometimes it's easier to do the stronger hand. I think it's because of the angle of the brush with some polishes.
> 
> 
> They seem to be further delayed because of ingredients being held by the customs for a change.
> ...


  They are selling from their own website too (no idea if they ship abroad though).  And they do them as a pair for £45 (oh, that's OK then...).  I'm even a VIP member there, so that would give me a 10% discount.  And they'd still be too expensive!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> They are selling from their own website too (no idea if they ship abroad though).  And they do them as a pair for £45 (oh, that's OK then...).  I'm even a VIP member there, so that would give me a 10% discount.  And they'd still be too expensive!


  £45 for two dull polishes? I can buy 4 gorgeous holo/multichromes for that. Plus I can't stand VB anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2014)

hi all! I see everyone's been doing gorgeous manis! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  had a terrible cold the other week and have been slow to recover, I spent most of the time at a party this Saturday sitting on a sofa! Life of the party, I am not. lol

  I'm not feeling the urge to buy most of the flakies coming out, probably due to having 11 Nfu Oh ones lol


  I bought china Glaze Choo Choo Choose You 



  Of course I quoted The Simpsons to the NailPolishCanada people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  then I put it on with Joe Fresh Kaleidoscope 









  Then of course I cracked my nail on the sewing machine- so shorty short nails for the holiday party mani

  CbL Strega and China Glaze Some Like it Haute





  it's was quite the night, I got on a streetcar with a driver who told silly jokes and had us sing songs and cheer for new passengers and then he played jingle bells with the bell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  I really need to buy a new bottle of Matte nail envy, mine is probably half polish thinner now.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2014)

My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Misty Marine.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> hi all! I see everyone's been doing gorgeous manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well. Nice manis though. Oh and it was really nice to see your face on Instagram the other day!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 9, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well. Nice manis though. Oh and it was really nice to see your face on Instagram the other day!


  Thanks! I don't normally take photos of myself, probably doesn't help that my old phone doesn't have a forward facing camera and they come out blurry and a bit distorted from having to guess where to aim, but I have other better cameras so that's probably not an excuse! lol


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2014)

Is anyone trying for the NPC EP restock? I've managed to get Dark Fantasy and Amazing at the first restock, but would really love La La Land and Dream On too. Those were gone within a minute or so. *sigh*


----------



## Anneri (Dec 9, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes!
> 
> Nailnation 3000 Wow-A-Doodle, Bear Pawlish It's A Tiny Shoe, The Devil Wears Polish Nuclear Sunset
> 
> Colors by Llarowe Thriller, The Devil Wears Polish Cyanide, Emily de Molly Long Engagement


  My kind of colours! I'm looking for a nice blue jeans coloured holo - any recommendations?  





PearlyQueen said:


> Picks jaw up from floor.... stunning!


  Thank you!   





MRV said:


> Is she?! Well I did not know T was a lawyer either. :shock:    Thanks, Anneri! That is a beautiful mani! I just checked out Pshiiit and I think I saw this.   My kind of colours!   Thaks, PQ!


  Thank you MRV. Loved it too - not trying to sound obnoxious, but Ioved it too!  





Anitacska said:


> Thanks. No, I agree about Sizzling Liz, it's not that special.   Don't even talk about Christmas! I'm so behind this year, it's unbelievable. Normally by now I've got most of the presents and will have decorated the house. We still have the Halloween gel stickers on the window!   Yeah, quite. Also, what's with the new square bottles? I tihnk they're really ugly. Seems to me like Nails Inc are trying to be more upmarket than they actaully are.   Love this so much! I think I'm going to steel this design, so great.   Yes, the ILNP flakies are just so much prettier. The PMS flakies look prety nice too. I think I'll get the Master, Weeping Angels and The Ood. My biggest annoyance with these is that there's no Rose! There's Mickey and Jackie, but no Rose? WTF?   You are so talented, this is gorgeous!   So it was a blue week then? :haha:    Hahaha, no I'll never run out of glitters, holos, duochromes, or any nail polish really.  I've had my dispatch e-mail from ILNP, so hopefully they'll be here soon.  Still no news from EP though.   Well, she's qualified as a lawyer, but I don't think she practises as one. It sounds to me that the website is a full time job.   £45 for two dull polishes? I can buy 4 gorgeous holo/multichromes for that. Plus I can't stand VB anyway.


  Thank you Anita! Omg, I didn't even notice that Rose is missing! Wtf? Oh dear, Christmas. I feel like the Grinch this year - not feeling seasonal at all. And I'm totally behind getting presents. Really have to step it up!  





Fuzzy said:


> hi all! I see everyone's been doing gorgeous manis! :eyelove:   had a terrible cold the other week and have been slow to recover, I spent most of the time at a party this Saturday sitting on a sofa! Life of the party, I am not. lol  I'm not feeling the urge to buy most of the flakies coming out, probably due to having 11 Nfu Oh ones lol   I bought china Glaze Choo Choo Choose You
> 
> Of course I quoted The Simpsons to the NailPolishCanada people :haha:   then I put it on with Joe Fresh Kaleidoscope
> 
> ...


  Love the mani and the streetcar story! Hope your better now. Like Anitacska I loved seeing you on ig!  Now for two manis that had the same idea behind them. The first is a pond mani where you layer a jelly polish over a design, the second is a similar with creams. I didn't like the the first one at all but in the second the snowflakes are a bit wonky. Well. Sometimes you can't win.  I planned to do a mani for the Hobbit premiere tomorrow, but I've really no time for it and I don't have a design for it, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Also looking forward to this:


----------



## MRV (Dec 10, 2014)

A quick post again (too busy at work..): this is Elevation Kaihalulu - a vampy red (with Mentality Beige Opaque).


----------



## MRV (Dec 10, 2014)

Enchanteds are shipped!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. No, I agree about Sizzling Liz, it's not that special.
> 
> 
> Don't even talk about Christmas! I'm so behind this year, it's unbelievable. Normally by now I've got most of the presents and will have decorated the house. We still have the Halloween gel stickers on the window!
> ...


  I have to admit, I haven't seen the NI bottles in the flesh, but they don't appeal. 
  Indeed, a blue week!  Just got dispatch notice from EP!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> hi all! I see everyone's been doing gorgeous manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strega looks lovely on you.  I felt a bit overwhelmed by its brightness when I wore it myself.
  Sounds like you had a fun night!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone trying for the NPC EP restock? I've managed to get Dark Fantasy and Amazing at the first restock, but would really love La La Land and Dream On too. Those were gone within a minute or so. *sigh*


I was refreshing sporadically, but I missed the restock altogether.  Well done for getting something!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Nice work!
  I don't have a denim holo....  I really wanted to buy Surf My Wave (CbL) but it's one of the ones suffering fading so I'm back to the thinking cap.  I'm shocked I don't have one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

MRV said:


> A quick post again (too busy at work..): this is Elevation Kaihalulu - a vampy red (with Mentality Beige Opaque).


Lovely!  I just bought that Elevation, I didn't realise it would be quite so dark, but it looks nice on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2014)

New mani is Bear Pawlish - It's A Tiny Shoe:



















  It's a pretty green holo that goes blue in some lighting conditions, and is chock full of tiny glitters which shift colour from blue to green.  Very awesome!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 11, 2014)

Just a quick PSA - Llarowe has quite a big sale going on!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2014)

Anneri said:


> Just a quick PSA - Llarowe has quite a big sale going on!


  Thanks, I saw this on FB, had a look, but since I tend to buy what I want as soon as they're available, there's nothing I want.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2014)

Quick mani and haul post, took these with my phone at dusk, so not great quality:









  This is Nails Inc Wyndham Place with Barry M limited edition polish from last year (I think) on the accents.

  And yesterday I bought this in TKMaxx. 









  Still waiting for my Rainbow Collection order that was posted 3 days ago, no post came today, getting grumpy now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 11, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani and haul post, took these with my phone at dusk, so not great quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice mani! That's a very cute kit!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

MRV and Anitacska and PQ, love your manis! Great colours all around!  I got my flakies from the Black Friday sale and made two polishes with them yesterday. They're totally amazing, but very light (don't sneeze while handling them!!!) and are quite expensive. I'll get some of the ILNP one in the future I guess - because they're quite a good value if they're really opaque in three coats!  It's horribly dark and rainy here today, but you'll get the idea:


----------



## MRV (Dec 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani and haul post, took these with my phone at dusk, so not great quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty mani for the season! Love the Ciate thing, almost like a weekly calendar.


----------



## MRV (Dec 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Thanks, Anneri! Great job! The flakies look really nice. Have you tried over black too? Uh, you should see the pigments I got for frankens! They fly all over almost by themselves!


  Ok, time for the Christmas Party mani! EP Flashing Lights over KBS Eclipse. (I'm holding the tissue because it was difficult to see the tips otherwise.)





  FL just made my phone crazy but you can see the holo a bit here.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Love your mani! Also that KBShimmer is really pretty!
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous! Love the stamping!
> ...


  OK just caved and looked at the EP link, OMG I adore them, can't wait (but I'll have to because my PO box won't be emptied till mid Jan!!!).
  I looked at the Llarowe sale too, and there were a few I really fancied - but actually, I'd have been better off adding them to my Black Friday order with the 35% discount.  Plus there's shipping to account for - quite pricey to UK, and OK it's free to my PO box but then I have to pay their share of the onward postage, so all in all I skipped it - if they're still around when I'm ordering something else, maybe I'll get a few.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani and haul post, took these with my phone at dusk, so not great quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like that mani - I don't think I have either of those polishes!
  Love the packaging on the Ciate, so cute.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 12, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Those look really cute!  I'm severely tempted by loads of the flakies that have been around recently, but still trying to cut back, so maybe I'll get some of the ILNP ones at a later date when I've seen loads of swatches of them.  I think they're the ones that appeal most, though yours look sweet too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> I don't think they ship. No one from UK ships nowadays I think. In this case it's not a problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anitacska! Hope you'll get the ILNPs soon.
> ...


  Hm, I've been wondering about thinners and topcoat too, my Brilliant Due is really sticky now, and it's soooo expensive to buy I hate to waste it, but I use it with every single holo mani I do.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 12, 2014)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Great job! The flakies look really nice. Have you tried over black too? Uh, you should see the pigments I got for frankens! They fly all over almost by themselves!
> 
> 
> Ok, time for the Christmas Party mani! EP Flashing Lights over KBS Eclipse. (I'm holding the tissue because it was difficult to see the tips otherwise.)
> ...


  That is seriously pretty, love how sparkly and holo it looks, and the black tips are a nice touch.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Ruby Kisses HD Orange You Jealous


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hm, I've been wondering about thinners and topcoat too, my Brilliant Due is really sticky now, and it's soooo expensive to buy I hate to waste it, but I use it with every single holo mani I do.
> I've thinned one topcoat type before to no ill effects, but it may depend on the brand how well it will work or not. If it comes down to throwing it out or trying to thin it, it might be worth a shot
> 
> 
> ...


  very pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks [@]Fuzzy[/@]


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2014)

Again super bad lightning, but all the polishes I made during the last days:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I always find it soooooo relaxing to mix and play - like a child with crayons and playdo!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like that mani - I don't think I have either of those polishes!
> Love the packaging on the Ciate, so cute.
> 
> Thanks. The Barry M was the Boots special edition one with the pink cap in case you're interested.
> ...


  You have been very creative. I still haven't got around to mixing, been so busy. But next weekend my husband is taking the children and puppy to his parents for 3 days, so as well as cleaning, sorting things out for Christmas, I will hopefully have some time to create some mixes.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2014)

Today's mani Color Club Portfolio (bloody love this shade!) with CrowsToes Boat Drinks on accents.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 12, 2014)

My ILNP flakes arrived today. It's super late here so no pics until tomorrow, but initial impressions in the bottle and from nail swatches is that they are every bit as stunning as the pics we've seen so far suggest. Love love love!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2014)

jennyap said:


> My ILNP flakes arrived today. It's super late here so no pics until tomorrow, but initial impressions in the bottle and from nail swatches is that they are every bit as stunning as the pics we've seen so far suggest. Love love love!


  Ooh lucky you! I'm still waiting for mine. Hope the Royal Mail is kind to me and brings me my order today.


----------



## jennyap (Dec 14, 2014)

Right, photo spam as I can't choose.  Swatches are 2 coats alone, 1 coat over black, both in the same order (as are the bottles)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shade names  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Artificial light  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Low light  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 Natural light (indoors)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Natural light (indoors)


  Thanks for the pix - these look like the very best of the recent flakey invasion.  Lovely, must get some!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2014)

jennyap said:


> Natural light (indoors)


  Ah, they are gorgeous! Can't wait to get mine, In fact I think they're sitting at the post office, missed delivery on Friday and haven't had time to pick them up yet. Tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani Color Club Portfolio (bloody love this shade!) with CrowsToes Boat Drinks on accents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the swatches! they're really great!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 14, 2014)

And my current mani: Picture Polish Majesty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  It's a good gold for people who have trouble wearing it - not too yellow. It's a 3 coater if you don't want it sheer, I did two and I don't mind the bit of translucence, but I know others might. It also matched the giant marzipan I got in the mail :haha:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2014)

Christmas nail art! And I used 3 of my new polishes! I'm on fire, lol. 





























  I used these vinyls from She Sells Seashells. They are very big, so I split one up for my ring fingers (excuse the stumpy one, I had to cut it due to a breakage). The main colour is F.U.N Lacquer C'est Noel (H), I used Zoya Veruschka as the base on the ring fingers and Orly Bling on top, and on my thumbs I used Bling as the base and then Veruschka on top. I'm quite pleased with my effort.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> It's a good gold for people who have trouble wearing it - not too yellow. It's a 3 coater if you don't want it sheer, I did two and I don't mind the bit of translucence, but I know others might. It also matched the giant marzipan I got in the mail


That looks really pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> I always find it soooooo relaxing to mix and play - like a child with crayons and playdo!


Oo, it's like a haul!  But self-made!  Well done, I really like the gold!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani Color Club Portfolio (bloody love this shade!) with CrowsToes Boat Drinks on accents.


Portfolio looks nice on you!  One day I will wear mine...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Christmas nail art! And I used 3 of my new polishes! I'm on fire, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very festive!  And 3 in one go, well done, it's like Jack the Giant Killer!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2014)

awickedshape said:


>


Nice orange, looks very neon!  Lovely shine!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 14, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice orange, looks very neon!  Lovely shine!


  It's a nice bright shade and applies really well


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani and haul post, took these with my phone at dusk, so not great quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely manis and hauls ladies.  Anitacska, you should deb a persona shopper.  You locate some amazing finds----that is just super cute!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> It's a good gold for people who have trouble wearing it - not too yellow. It's a 3 coater if you don't want it sheer, I did two and I don't mind the bit of translucence, but I know others might. It also matched the giant marzipan I got in the mail


    I LOVE this.  I go on gold binges and then I don't touch it for a while.  This is a beauty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


> *Hi Med!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I believe 6 days ago when you posed the question I was wearing *YSL Taupe Graine *(Dark Charcoal Grey) 53.  Today I'm wearing Chanel Exception, 639, described as a red-brown.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 14, 2014)

Anneri said:


>






 Oh nice!!! You ladies have skills way beyond my boring manis!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Lovely manis and hauls ladies.  Anitacska, you should deb a persona shopper.  You locate some amazing finds----that is just super cute!!!!


  Thanks. Sadly I spend way too much money finding stuff for myself, hahaha!

  So yes, my ILNP flakies have arrived, 8 of them and they are gorgeous! I also got some polishes from Rainbow Connection over the weekend. No pictures, but will take some tomorrow for sure. 

  On that note, has anyone ordered any of the CbL flakies? I want 3 or 4, but not just yet. Also, did anyone see this on FB posted by CbL? "It was brought to our attention that a name of one of our upcoming polishes could possibly be offensive to some people. That was not, nor is it ever, our intention to upset anyone with a polish name. Polish should be fun. We have chosen to remove that name from the lineup and offer our sincere apologies if it offended anyone who saw it before it was removed. Thank you." Is it bad that I need to know what the name was?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It is really nice, you should wear it!
> 
> 
> I saw that marzipan picture on IG!
> ...


     .....and well you should Anitacska!!!


----------



## MRV (Dec 16, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
  On that note, has anyone ordered any of the CbL flakies? I want 3 or 4, but not just yet. Also, did anyone see this on FB posted by CbL? "It was brought to our attention that a name of one of our upcoming polishes could possibly be offensive to some people. That was not, nor is it ever, our intention to upset anyone with a polish name. Polish should be fun. We have chosen to remove that name from the lineup and offer our sincere apologies if it offended anyone who saw it before it was removed. Thank you." Is it bad that I need to know what the name was? 







  A quick comment to this: I checked out and did not see anything. Was something already removed? I remember seeing an upcoming polish (can't remember what brand though) the name of which started with a "rooster" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in my language but I doubt they would make changes just for the Finns.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm totally curious about that too. I also saw on fb that hypnotic polish got a mislabeled batch of a CBL polish that's actually from a not released line. Those were actually sold - would have loved to see pics!  I've such a hectic week, it's unreal. I'm quite happy when the weekend arrives!   I haven't had the time to do my nails either, so only two manis:  First one are two Essies: Fmao and Silver Platter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I bought some nail polishes that could be possible Marsala colours - one of them I used here with some freehand rose gold leaves (both German drugstore products I'm afraid!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It is really nice, you should wear it!
> 
> 
> I saw that marzipan picture on IG!
> ...


lol, you are not alone, I was soooo curious about the name!  Flakies will have to wait sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Nice manis! 
  I have one of those CbLs on its way to me...!  I'm dead curious to see what it is, I presumed it would be one of the New Year releases, but it could be something else.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2014)

New polishes!




Lilypad Lacquer Heart of Gold, A-England Gloriana, Colors By Llarowe Show Me Again, Enchanted Polish Good Life, Hit Polish Scarlet Letter


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2014)

Right, prepare yourselves for a massive haul post. 3 Rainbow Connection orders, a Hypnotic Polish order and my ILNP flakies.








  Lethal, Nitro, Little Drummer boy, Bells Will Be Ringing, Game Over




  Lollipop, Dragonfly, Noone Elsa But You, Belle Ami, Color Me Purple




  DL Gold Fish, Cherries and Chocolate, Unicorn 2.2, Off 2 Paradise
  I also ordered a Lilypad Lacquer, but she sent me Green Pearl instead, so I have an extra one if anyone would like it. She's sending the right one this time hopefully.




  Phoenix, Supernova, Cold Fusion, Luna, Atlantis, Electric Carnival, Metropolis, Neon Rosebud









  Going to try out Phoenix tonight. Not sure if I should do 3 coats on its own or over something. Hmm.


----------



## MRV (Dec 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Christmas nail art! And I used 3 of my new polishes! I'm on fire, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty and festive! Love the F.U.N Lacquer C'est Noel. I don't have anything from F.U.N. but they look really nice.


----------



## MRV (Dec 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Right, prepare yourselves for a massive haul post. 3 Rainbow Connection orders, a Hypnotic Polish order and my ILNP flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Can't wait to order mine!


----------



## MRV (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, the recent manis: CbL Gunfighter (a dark green with red-copper shimmer, really pretty when it shows) and ILNP Iconic





  Dior Black Ink (it's blue..) and DL Va Va Voom


----------



## rekhyt (Dec 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> On that note, has anyone ordered any of the CbL flakies? I want 3 or 4, but not just yet. Also, did anyone see this on FB posted by CbL? "It was brought to our attention that a name of one of our upcoming polishes could possibly be offensive to some people. That was not, nor is it ever, our intention to upset anyone with a polish name. Polish should be fun. We have chosen to remove that name from the lineup and offer our sincere apologies if it offended anyone who saw it before it was removed. Thank you." Is it bad that I need to know what the name was?


   The polish was named "Miso Sick of Drama" and people didn't like two things about it: The use of the Asian stereotype "Me so..." as a pun and the "Sick of Drama" in light of the recent CbL disasters (the handling of the fading polishes etc.). Some people messaged her about it and told her about their concerns but got brushed off. After someone complained publicly on the CbL FB wall, she changed the name to "You Don't Know Me" - which was interpreted by some people as another passive aggressive dig against the people who were offended. The polish in question is now completely removed from the lineup.

  Personally, I know there is also a OPI polish with a Miso pun and there was no bad intention behind the naming of the CbL polish but I really think it was inappropriate and she should have acknowledged people's concerns and just named it something innocent and it would have been alright for me. The passive aggressive reactions and the lack of willingness to see or understand the problem with the pun were way worse in my opinion and it left me disappointed.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 17, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> The polish was named "Miso Sick of Drama" and people didn't like two things about it: The use of the Asian stereotype "Me so..." as a pun and the "Sick of Drama" in light of the recent CbL disasters (the handling of the fading polishes etc.). Some people messaged her about it and told her about their concerns but got brushed off. After someone complained publicly on the CbL FB wall, she changed the name to "You Don't Know Me" - which was interpreted by some people as another passive aggressive dig against the people who were offended. The polish in question is now completely removed from the lineup.  Personally, I know there is also a OPI polish with a Miso pun and there was no bad intention behind the naming of the CbL polish but I really think it was inappropriate and she should have acknowledged people's concerns and just named it something innocent and it would have been alright for me. The passive aggressive reactions and the lack of willingness to see or understand the problem with the pun were way worse in my opinion and it left me disappointed.


  Yes, I think OPI had Miso Happy With This Colour, from their Japanese collection  :-/


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> The polish was named "Miso Sick of Drama" and people didn't like two things about it: The use of the Asian stereotype "Me so..." as a pun and the "Sick of Drama" in light of the recent CbL disasters (the handling of the fading polishes etc.). Some people messaged her about it and told her about their concerns but got brushed off. After someone complained publicly on the CbL FB wall, she changed the name to "You Don't Know Me" - which was interpreted by some people as another passive aggressive dig against the people who were offended. The polish in question is now completely removed from the lineup.  Personally, I know there is also a OPI polish with a Miso pun and there was no bad intention behind the naming of the CbL polish but I really think it was inappropriate and she should have acknowledged people's concerns and just named it something innocent and it would have been alright for me. The passive aggressive reactions and the lack of willingness to see or understand the problem with the pun were way worse in my opinion and it left me disappointed.


  Thanks for this. I'm slightly disappointed it's nothing more juicy, hahaha!   I'm also annoyed with this whole fading polish situation, at first she said if you bought directly from her, you only need to give them your original order number. Then they emailed me back to say I also need to send a photo because they need to make sure that people still have the polish if they're asking for a refund. Wtf???  I've not actually bought much from Llarowe lately, Rainbow Connection is getting more and more brands in, so not much reason to order from the US anymore. I've just received the two most recent A Box Indies and I'm not really bowled over, so I think I'll be cancelling my subscription soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Right, prepare yourselves for a massive haul post. 3 Rainbow Connection orders, a Hypnotic Polish order and my ILNP flakies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great haul!  I really love the Dance Legends in particular, though I'm partial to those CbLs too (and just when I thought I wasn't after any of that collection!!!).  Plus the droolworthy ILNPs... yummy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2014)

What a shame about your beautiful glittery mani!  At least I got to enjoy the picture!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2014)

MRV said:


> Both pretty manis! I think I might try something like the first one, too. I've been so busy at work, too, but now most of the bigger tasks are done.
> 
> 
> It's the Christmas edition!
> ...


Lol, I never thought of that, but you're right, it's a festive haul!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> The polish was named "Miso Sick of Drama" and people didn't like two things about it: The use of the Asian stereotype "Me so..." as a pun and the "Sick of Drama" in light of the recent CbL disasters (the handling of the fading polishes etc.). Some people messaged her about it and told her about their concerns but got brushed off. After someone complained publicly on the CbL FB wall, she changed the name to "You Don't Know Me" - which was interpreted by some people as another passive aggressive dig against the people who were offended. The polish in question is now completely removed from the lineup.
> 
> Personally, I know there is also a OPI polish with a Miso pun and there was no bad intention behind the naming of the CbL polish but I really think it was inappropriate and she should have acknowledged people's concerns and just named it something innocent and it would have been alright for me. The passive aggressive reactions and the lack of willingness to see or understand the problem with the pun were way worse in my opinion and it left me disappointed.


Thanks for clearing that up!  There's something about polish and arguments, there's always a new one around the corner.  I tend to agree with you, say sorry, change the name as it's not yet realeased and don't get so snotty with the new name.
  I was really pleased re the fading polishes to get my refunds without too much hassle, not sure what more she could have done and I must have missed the drama that ensued - were people expecting her to pay them hundreds of dollars they'd shelled out to a scalper or something?  It's not like she got that money or charged that much!  Or was it the added requirement to send a pic?  I was surprised at the request after the initial post, but it wasn't exactly a big deal!  When I dug mine out to take the pic, I compared House of Blues with my initial swatch on my colour chart, and I was astounded at how different it looked!  I actually still like it though, and I will wear it anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2014)

My new mani is Glitter Gal - Not Another Red:
















Sometimes it's true red, sometimes it leans coral, orange, pink, berry....
  The holo is strong in halogens/with flash, nice in sun and invisible in low light.
  Overall, I like it.


----------



## rekhyt (Dec 17, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for clearing that up!  There's something about polish and arguments, there's always a new one around the corner.  I tend to agree with you, say sorry, change the name as it's not yet realeased and don't get so snotty with the new name.
> I was really pleased re the fading polishes to get my refunds without too much hassle, not sure what more she could have done and I must have missed the drama that ensued - were people expecting her to pay them hundreds of dollars they'd shelled out to a scalper or something?  It's not like she got that money or charged that much!  Or was it the added requirement to send a pic?  I was surprised at the request after the initial post, but it wasn't exactly a big deal!  When I dug mine out to take the pic, I compared House of Blues with my initial swatch on my colour chart, and I was astounded at how different it looked!  I actually still like it though, and I will wear it anyway.


  The problem people had was that the issue with the fading polishes has been known to her since around June, if I remember correctly, and she only addressed the issue in a secret Facebook fangroup - that's 6  months ago. After the Toga thing came up, she again only addressed it there and the way how to get a refund was first also only posted there. Only after there was drama about the way this was handled she send the mass email informing all her other customers about the problem and how to get a refund.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 18, 2014)

rekhyt said:


> The problem people had was that the issue with the fading polishes has been known to her since around June, if I remember correctly, and she only addressed the issue in a secret Facebook fangroup - that's 6  months ago. After the Toga thing came up, she again only addressed it there and the way how to get a refund was first also only posted there. Only after there was drama about the way this was handled she send the mass email informing all her other customers about the problem and how to get a refund.


Thanks for that info rekhyt, most interesting!  If it was all on a secret site, no wonder I missed it!


----------



## MRV (Dec 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Glitter Gal - Not Another Red:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a pretty one! Especially in this pic.


  I think I was frustrated last night and played with four bottles à la Anneri.





  P&J 012 Vinyl, Hares Let Them Eat...What?, Holiday Hoopla, Swanky Soiree


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a pretty one! Especially in this pic.
> 
> 
> I think I was frustrated last night and played with four bottles à la Anneri.
> ...


  Nice! You beat my record of 3.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a couple of manis to show you. First off is ILNP Phoenix. On my thumb and ring finger I did 2 coats over Barry M Matte White, on the other fingers it's 4 coats of Phoenix. 





















  The colour change in this is amazing, and it's very pretty, but I have to say that I'm slightly underwhelmed. I don't know, maybe I was expecting something truly amazing based on the description. It's very nice, really is, but when you have it on as full coverage, it's not that different to normal glitter duochrome polish. On the upside, it did last on me well and removal was very easy. 

  My current mani is a 3 polish one as well, Zoya Posh on my thumb and ring finger with nail vinyls and Lilypad Lacquer Golden Glory and No 7 Fire Cracker on my other 3 fingers. I'm pretty happy with the outcome.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 19, 2014)

MRV said:


> That's a pretty one! Especially in this pic.
> 
> 
> I think I was frustrated last night and played with four bottles à la Anneri.
> ...


That's soooo Christmassy!  Very nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 19, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I have a couple of manis to show you. First off is ILNP Phoenix. On my thumb and ring finger I did 2 coats over Barry M Matte White, on the other fingers it's 4 coats of Phoenix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm a little disappointed in the flakie polish - I had it down as a stunner in my head, not so sure now.
  However, I adore your second mani, two absolutely beautiful reds with a bit of seasonal stuff to add interest.  That I'd definitely wear!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm a little disappointed in the flakie polish - I had it down as a stunner in my head, not so sure now.
> However, I adore your second mani, two absolutely beautiful reds with a bit of seasonal stuff to add interest.  That I'd definitely wear!


  Yes, I know what you mean. The photos don't do it justice though, it's still very pretty, but with hindsight I might not have needed 8 of them....

  Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with my handiwork!

  I've got lots of new polishes to show you as well, in fact way too many. I still have loads on the way to me from the US and other places. I really need to go on a no (very low) buy next year.




  KBShimmer Snow Way!, Dressed to Gild, Pine-ing for Yule, WingDust Meet Me at Midnight, One of Those Summer Days




  November A Box Indied 




  December A Box Indied

  I quite like the December box, except for the Contrary Polish np, but the November one is really not that great. I've just opted out of the January one and will seriously consider cancelling my subscription if the boxes don't get better/more interesting. 

  My missing Lilypad Lacquer from Hypnotic Polish and a couple of Rainbow Connection orders:

















  I also got Butter London Pitter Patter and OPI Next Stop The Bikini Zone from TKMaxx, but the pictures didn't come out well, so you need to imagine those.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. The photos don't do it justice though, it's still very pretty, but with hindsight I might not have needed 8 of them....
> 
> Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with my handiwork!
> 
> ...


  I'm sure you'll use your 8 lovely ILNPs anyway!
  I know what you mean about the box, most boxes I love one, like one or two and am uninterested in the others.  It's so annoying about the ones I love though!  They're usually the Llarowe ones.
  Some lovely new polishes there, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2014)

Loved this, it resonated...!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Loved this, it resonated...!


  Ha!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Loved this, it resonated...!


  Hahaha, love it! Well, at least I have two daughters who will hopefully look after my collection and enjoy them. And hopefully by the time that day comes I will also have some granddaughters.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2014)

I had the day off yesterday as my husband took the children to his parents for the weekend, so I decided to get creative and mixed 7 polishes. I really enjoyed it, but I spent so much time doing it, just as well I didn't have many other plans. 

  Here are the photos, let me know what you think. I'm unsure about the blue one with the glitter, it's a bit lumpy, but I love the glitter toppers I made especially the one with the blue stars.




  The aftermath
























  The Ciate one I photographed before I added the little butterflies that are in the swatch in the bottom picture. On the left and right is the blue polish (Mac Cornflower pigment, iridescent glitter, moons and stars) over black, in the middle over a white base. All the other ones are over white.

  I also did this mani last night. It's KBShimmer Snow Way! plus Barry M Matte White with Color Club Blue Heaven snowflake (nail vinyls from KBShimmer).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I had the day off yesterday as my husband took the children to his parents for the weekend, so I decided to get creative and mixed 7 polishes. I really enjoyed it, but I spent so much time doing it, just as well I didn't have many other plans.
> 
> Here are the photos, let me know what you think. I'm unsure about the blue one with the glitter, it's a bit lumpy, but I love the glitter toppers I made especially the one with the blue stars.
> 
> ...


  Ooooh, looks fun - if messy and time consuming!  Your bottles all look so sparkly!  In swatches I'm really drawn to the gold one, and the one with the blue stars - both yummy.  I like the little moon glitters, would be great to see them in a non-pigmented base.
  Your mani is really seasonal too, very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ooooh, looks fun - if messy and time consuming!  Your bottles all look so sparkly!  In swatches I'm really drawn to the gold one, and the one with the blue stars - both yummy.  I like the little moon glitters, would be great to see them in a non-pigmented base. Your mani is really seasonal too, very pretty!


  Thanks. It was surprisingly easy to do, nail vinyls are so great for nail art!   I need to buy some empty bottles as I've run out, plus washing them out with acetone wasn't much fun. I have loads more glitter and pigments I need to play with.


----------



## MRV (Dec 22, 2014)

My Christmas mani: Elevation Purple Queen Anthias and Mac Just Jewels. I'm not going to change tomorrow for something else. I may even give my nails a few days' rest and just nourish them for the rest of the week.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh my, I missed so much!   MRV, PQ and Anitacska, you all did fab Christmas manis! (I totally counted that fiery red holo as a Christmas mani PG!) Love the Christmas baubles, Anitacska! And I won't say anything about the fantastic hauls - totally jealous (still broke from Christmas shopping).  Has anybody seen (or bought) the new Glam polish flakies? Don't know why but for me they're even more appealing than the ILNP ones.   My Christmas mani will be CBL Mighty Red Baron. (Though I'm totally over CBL after all this drama and her passive-aggressiveness. But the polish is still the best red holo I've seen.) will do it the day after tomorrow I guess. Tomorrow I'll be going home and have an appointment at the spa and hairdresser.   Anitacska, great first frankens! It's fun right? I hate washing bottles with acetone too!   Wanted to show you all some pics of my flakies that look great over black. Quite happy about them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2014)

MRV said:


> My Christmas mani: Elevation Purple Queen Anthias and Mac Just Jewels. I'm not going to change tomorrow for something else. I may even give my nails a few days' rest and just nourish them for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice!

  one more quick post of my last mani, then I have to go cut brownies. I hope they're cool now...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2014)

I can't say I loved this mani so much, but it was passable lol  Color Club Perfect Mol-Ten(why you bubble so much? ARG!)  with Essie Peak of Chic  I guess I was trying to do snow or icicles or something lol


----------



## MRV (Dec 23, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's soooo Christmassy!  Very nice!


  Thanks, PQ!


----------



## MRV (Dec 23, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I had the day off yesterday as my husband took the children to his parents for the weekend, so I decided to get creative and mixed 7 polishes. I really enjoyed it, but I spent so much time doing it, just as well I didn't have many other plans.
> 
> Here are the photos, let me know what you think. I'm unsure about the blue one with the glitter, it's a bit lumpy, but I love the glitter toppers I made especially the one with the blue stars.
> 
> ...


  Your mani reminds me of some Christmas three decorations at my grandmother's a long time ago. They were from the 60's or even older, I don't know. Well done! PoC is too hairy to behave.

  10 minutes to 5 days off!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2014)

MRV said:


> :bigthumb:  Nice!   :doomed:    The first pic looks real fun! Love the ones with stars and the one with multicoloured glitters.  Oh, that accent flake is really pretty! I have only simple, graphic vinyls, no patterns yet. Where did you order the KBShimmer vinyls from?   Thank you, Anneri! Your toppers look really lovely!   Thanks, Fuzzy! It was kind of a mess, I was restless and just added on!   Your mani reminds me of some Christmas three decorations at my grandmother's a long time ago. They were from the 60's or even older, I don't know. Well done! PoC is too hairy to behave.  10 minutes to 5 days off!! :santa2:


  I was thinking Xmas decorations too, my mom has some like this bad receipt doodle: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not sure how old but not that old lol The top and dots are white glitter on a colored ball.   I should go try to sleep more zzzz lol


----------



## jennyap (Dec 23, 2014)

About time I shared pics of my ILNP mani (this has been and gone...)  It's one coat of AE Camelot topped with one coat of ILNP Neon Rosebud, Electric Carnival on ring finger. It's interesting, in some lights NR and EC look exactly the same, in others obviously different. The difference is more apparent IRL.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 23, 2014)

MRV said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty. Yes, they do look very similar.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 23, 2014)

After several mad days I'm finally ready for Christmas. Picked up my Mum from the airport today, she's staying until the 29th. Wrapping is all done, did a massive food shop yesterday, cleaned the whole house (with hubby's help) and all is left now is cooking. Turkey is defrosting, we're having cod in paprika flour for dinner tomorrow. Looking forward to not having to clean, wash, shop and cook after Christmas day. I'm doing NOTHING on Boxing Day!

  I have another festive mani to show you. This is Essence Hidden Garden with Color Club Kismet and some stamping with Zoya Veruschka. The stamping didn't come out as well as I'd have liked, but I'm changing it tomorrow anyway. My younger daughter wants me to do something very christmassy and I have a design in mind, we shall see how it turns out. 









  The F.U.N Lacquer New Year collection arrived today, but I didn't get around to taking pictures. However, here's my Rainbow Connection Glam Polish order that came yesterday, the two polishes on the right are from the Touch of Glam holo box #3.





  Still waiting for my EP preorder, according to the tracking it's spent 3 days at customs, so I'm fully expecting a charge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also waiting for my second Stackry (US post box) delivery with some lovely polishes from Liquid Sky Lacquer, Indigo Bananas and my NCP order (2 EPs and 1 Zoya and 1 Orly polishes). 

  Right that's it from me, I'm off to bed. Good night and Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 24, 2014)

A very happy christmas to all of my fellow nailpolish ladies!  I've had a very relaxed day - hairdresser and spa, though the weather is absolutely horrid, but right now I'm sitting here in my Christmas jumper and will do my nails in a few moments before we'll have our dinner tonight. Tomorrow and the day after that we'll visit the family, but tonight it's just the two of us and heavenly peace.  Here's a christmas mani I did at the beginning of the week with my own green christmassy franken:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also bought one of the essence christmas polishes, a green bar topper that reminded me at once of pine boughs. I added some round glitters to mimick silver baubles.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Lovely manis Anneri! Your day sounds like an absolute bliss. Mine was busy and loud, but fun. 

  I've managed to pick up my Mei Mei package from the post office and my second Stackry (US post box) package was delivered today, so I have lots of gorgeous polishes to show you. 





































  Merry Christmas to me lol!


----------



## Honi (Dec 25, 2014)

Happy holidays to all my lovely NP addicts!


----------



## MRV (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays from Santa's home!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2014)

My Christmas mani. Rather pleased with it and so is my daughter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I used Liquid Sky Lacquer Midnight Harvest as the base, stamped with Moyo festive plate, added EP Djinn in a Bottle and then with the help of some straight nail vinyls I added the snow which is Konad white stamping polish with Models Own Jack Frost on top.









  Merry Christmas!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi ladies, hope you had a merry little Christmas!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2014)

MRV said:


> My Christmas mani: Elevation Purple Queen Anthias and Mac Just Jewels. I'm not going to change tomorrow for something else. I may even give my nails a few days' rest and just nourish them for the rest of the week.


Really pretty combo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


Flakies look fabulous in action!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


>


  I like it, works for me.  It's a pretty green.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2014)

jennyap said:


>


They look lovely on you, they really work together!


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 27, 2014)

My first ever franken. A mix of Butter London Pink Ribbon and Maybelline Mocha Blast. I'm wondering about the colour; if it's a taupe, a café au lait, milk chocolate, caramel (jeez what am I
  thinking about!) What do you think?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> After several mad days I'm finally ready for Christmas. Picked up my Mum from the airport today, she's staying until the 29th. Wrapping is all done, did a massive food shop yesterday, cleaned the whole house (with hubby's help) and all is left now is cooking. Turkey is defrosting, we're having cod in paprika flour for dinner tomorrow. Looking forward to not having to clean, wash, shop and cook after Christmas day. I'm doing NOTHING on Boxing Day!
> 
> I have another festive mani to show you. This is Essence Hidden Garden with Color Club Kismet and some stamping with Zoya Veruschka. The stamping didn't come out as well as I'd have liked, but I'm changing it tomorrow anyway. My younger daughter wants me to do something very christmassy and I have a design in mind, we shall see how it turns out.
> 
> ...


Ooo, very pretty!
  I was so tempted by the Glam sets, but so far I've resisted.  Actually, I've got a real thing about Glam just now, everything they do is appealing to me!  I feel a big order coming on!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2014)

Anneri said:


>


  Those are two fabulous manis for Xmas, well done!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis Anneri! Your day sounds like an absolute bliss. Mine was busy and loud, but fun.
> 
> I've managed to pick up my Mei Mei package from the post office and my second Stackry (US post box) package was delivered today, so I have lots of gorgeous polishes to show you.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a brilliant haul!  As I said above, I'm starting to lust after everything Glam and I see you've got loads of them!
  Didn't see those Liquid Sky colours coming out either, were they bought direct?  They look lovely! 
  All fabulous, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> My Christmas mani. Rather pleased with it and so is my daughter!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That came out so well, love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2014)

karmachameleon said:


> My first ever franken. A mix of Butter London Pink Ribbon and Maybelline Mocha Blast. I'm wondering about the colour; if it's a taupe, a café au lait, milk chocolate, caramel (jeez what am I
> thinking about!) What do you think?


  Oo, brave!  Well done on your first!  I'm thinking caramel latte!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2014)

I also have my latest mani:




Nails Inc - Aspen.  It's been a favourite of mine for years, love it.


----------



## karmachameleon (Dec 27, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, brave!  Well done on your first!  I'm thinking caramel latte!


Yes, that's it! Thank you..


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> I also have my latest mani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is a nice red. I spy a cute kitty in the background!

  My EP order is finally here-ish, need to pick it up on Monday. Got a slip from the Royal Mail, I was charged £11.44 tax and fees. Really annoyed with the EP woman, she is the only one who can't be bothered to put a low value on the customs form. I'm seriously considering not ordering from her again, especially if she's going to continue with the mysteries. I have plenty enough polishes, I don't need to buy some I don't even know what they will look like. I am going to try for La La Land though, Mei Mei has announced that she will have a restock in January.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2014)

Glam Polish Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, absolutely, I also really like the new Glam polishes, still have a few I'd like to get. I'm actually wearing one of the polishes from the gift set, it's really pretty. Will show you later.
> 
> The LSL polishes are from the fall and holiday collections, but I don't think they were sent to the distributors, I ordered from tLSL directly.
> 
> ...


Oh that's seriously annoying, I haven't had that from her before (EP woman I mean).  Though my more recent orders have gone via my PO box (so I still don't have them!).
  I missed that Meimei restock notice, anything interesting I should know about?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Glam Polish Nightmare Before Christmas


That's another cute polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2014)

I have some new polishes to share!




My first Glam - Banished, Polish Me Silly All Wrapped Up, Powder Perfect Fireside Cider, Polish Me Silly Paradise





Nailnation 3000 Cerebral Holo, Smitten Nose So Bright and Colors By Llarowe MJ's Jacket, plus a Christmas present from my mum which is one of those sponge pot nail polish removers.  I've had a go with it, and am really impressed!  Haven't hit it with glitter yet though...!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

MRV said:


> My Christmas mani: Elevation Purple Queen Anthias and Mac Just Jewels. I'm not going to change tomorrow for something else. I may even give my nails a few days' rest and just nourish them for the rest of the week.


    WOW!!!  I absolutely love this mani MRV!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Loved this, it resonated...!


    Love, love love this----it's my life & my death


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 28, 2014)

Way too much to quote everyone...suffice it to say, your Christmas manis were so *AMAZING* and I enjoyed drooling over every single one of them.  I hope you all had an awesome
Christmas!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Way too much to quote everyone...suffice it to say, your Christmas manis were so *AMAZING* and I enjoyed drooling over every single one of them.  I hope you all had an awesome
> Christmas!!


  Thank you, Med! Hope you also had a great Christmas. Here's to an even better New Year!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally picked up my Enchanteds from the post office. The most annoying thing is, she didn't even put the full value on it, just $27, what's the point in that? If she's going to put a lower value, make it properly low, so I don't get charged. I think I might e-mail her to point this out. Anyway, they are pretty, esp December. November looks quite similar to the Glam Polish I'm wearing (Nightmare Before Christmas) and other purple holos. Holiday looks a lot like DD Space Beetle and CbL Final Fantasy. All in all, bit annoyed by EP and might just not bother again for a while, especially if she's carrying on with the mysteries.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2014)

New mani, CbL Window to my Soul with Essence Lovely, Maybe on the accents. The CbL is really pretty, it has a nice duochrome to it which is the same in the Essence, pink to reddish pink. Nice holo too, although by the time I got around to taking pictures, the sun had disappeared.


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2014)

I've been so busy at work...Here are the latest manis. I will get back on commening later.

  This is PP hercynia with some OPI Pure.





  And current mani's BL Pitter Patter, Lillibet's Jubilee and Knackered, and OPI Which is Witch?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> I've been so busy at work...Here are the latest manis. I will get back on commening later.
> 
> This is PP hercynia with some OPI Pure.
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis MRV!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It's a really lovely colour. Unfortunately it does chip very easily on me.
> 
> 
> Nice haul!
> ...


That's a shame, so pretty though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Finally picked up my Enchanteds from the post office. The most annoying thing is, she didn't even put the full value on it, just $27, what's the point in that? If she's going to put a lower value, make it properly low, so I don't get charged. I think I might e-mail her to point this out. Anyway, they are pretty, esp December. November looks quite similar to the Glam Polish I'm wearing (Nightmare Before Christmas) and other purple holos. Holiday looks a lot like DD Space Beetle and CbL Final Fantasy. All in all, bit annoyed by EP and might just not bother again for a while, especially if she's carrying on with the mysteries.


Oh I had that once from Ruby White Tips, I think the exchange rate changed and threw it out because the value she had put was just about 31p over max and I had to shell out about £11-odd too.
  Nice EPs, love that blue.  I'm curious how EP will work their monthlies this year, probably back to the no preordering scrums of before but at least you can see what you can't get!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> New mani, CbL Window to my Soul with Essence Lovely, Maybe on the accents. The CbL is really pretty, it has a nice duochrome to it which is the same in the Essence, pink to reddish pink. Nice holo too, although by the time I got around to taking pictures, the sun had disappeared.


Really pretty mani, I have that CbL on the way and now I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> I've been so busy at work...Here are the latest manis. I will get back on commening later.
> 
> This is PP hercynia with some OPI Pure.
> 
> ...


Very pretty!  I love almost all of those polishes in the second one, just stunning colours.  I don't know any of them, but I'm now tempted, especially by the one on your ring finger.  Beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very pretty!  I love almost all of those polishes in the second one, just stunning colours.  I don't know any of them, but I'm now tempted, especially by the one on your ring finger.  Beautiful.


  I think that's Knackered layered over something, if I'm right, and it's Knackered on its own on her middle finger. But I might be wrong.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello all! Popping in quickly from Vienna to wish everybody a great NYE and a very happy new year!!!  Hope to catch up on everything in the new year!


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Really pretty combo!


  Thanks, PQ!


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> I think that's Knackered layered over something, if I'm right, and it's Knackered on its own on her middle finger. But I might be wrong.
> 
> Thank you, PQ! The ring finger is Lillybet's Jubilee only, and the middle finger is Knackered only.  And the thumb has Knackered over Pitter Patter. I really like the effect Knackered gives: twinkles! It's also slighty duochromish.
> 
> ...








Hello Vienna! We have only 5 hours to go and it's 2015!


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year all! It's 2015 here!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> Happy New Year all! It's 2015 here!


  Happy New Year MRV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We still have 2 hours to go. Just doing my NYE mani while watching movies with the children.


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2014)

Anitacska said:


> Happy New Year MRV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Happy New Year, Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you're having a nice eve. I was just watching a movie, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2014)

MRV said:


> Happy New Year, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I am, thank you. We watched Maleficent first (great movie), now watching The Nut Job to keep 8-year-old son happy. They all want to stay up until midnight. My husband on the other hand is nodding off in front of the telly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2014)

This is the unreleased CbL I got in error instead of Shimmer Me Timbers from Hypnotic Polish:


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2014)

Quote:


PearlyQueen said:


> This is the unreleased CbL I got in error instead of Shimmer Me Timbers from Hypnotic Polish:


  Oh, that's pretty. Happy New Year, PQ!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year to all my fellow nail polish lovers in every time zone!
  I have an hour and a quarter to go, but I don't do new year really so I'm watching snooker and drinking Kopperberg in my woolly dressing gown with the cats!
  Just read that back, the cats are not drinking Kopperberg, that would be wrong.
  Hope you all have a fab evening, whatever your flavour of celebration!


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year my dears!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2014)

PearlyQueen said:


> Happy New Year to all my fellow nail polish lovers in every time zone!
> I have an hour and a quarter to go, but I don't do new year really so I'm watching snooker and drinking Kopperberg in my woolly dressing gown with the cats!
> *Just read that back, the cats are not drinking Kopperberg, that would be wrong.*
> Hope you all have a fab evening, whatever your flavour of celebration!
> ...


  Happy New Year to you too, Anneri!


----------



## MRV (Jan 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice colour!
> 
> 
> Ooh, what was that film?
> ...


  It's actually a series of films about a local PI called Vares and based on a series of novels by a local author. My building and dozens of familiar places can be seen in many of them, but this latest one was filmed mainly at varius backyards.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, I had a good night - slept eleven hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice! I had about 8. Children eventually went to bed around 1.15 am, we watched 3 films and the fireworks in London on telly. Then I watched a couple of comedies on telly and nodded off, eventually got into bed around 3 am. Up at 10.30. Popped to Guildford to check out the sales, but only got a nice top, no make up or nail polish.

  Here's my new year mani, inspired by fireworks. I used Barry M Black as the base and starburst nail vinyls with Beauty UK Intergalactic. On the accent nails I used Claire's Festive Fun. I really like it and had been planning on doing it for NYE, so I'm pleased!









  By the way, I finally updated my nail polish spreadsheet and I have 2435 nail polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This includes a few duplicates and doesn't include my own creations. I definitely need to go on a very low buy this year. That said, PQ have you seen the new Glam Polish Hairspray collection?


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 1, 2015)

New Enchanted colours are up. They are all cremes, though, black, red and mint. I don't know, 16$ for a plain black creme? Can't be better than A England's Camelot and that is approx 10$.

  http://enchantedpolish.bigcartel.com/products


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! I had about 8. Children eventually went to bed around 1.15 am, we watched 3 films and the fireworks in London on telly. Then I watched a couple of comedies on telly and nodded off, eventually got into bed around 3 am. Up at 10.30. Popped to Guildford to check out the sales, but only got a nice top, no make up or nail polish.
> 
> Here's my new year mani, inspired by fireworks. I used Barry M Black as the base and starburst nail vinyls with Beauty UK Intergalactic. On the accent nails I used Claire's Festive Fun. I really like it and had been planning on doing it for NYE, so I'm pleased!
> 
> ...


Nice sparkly new year nails! 
  So many polishes, I refuse to count mine!
  Oh no, more glams!  Actually, that pic isn't screaming to me to buy them all, the ones on my wishlist are much more appealing - fortunately!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> New Enchanted colours are up. They are all cremes, though, black, red and mint. I don't know, 16$ for a plain black creme? Can't be better than A England's Camelot and that is approx 10$.
> 
> http://enchantedpolish.bigcartel.com/products


  Thanks for the heads-up, but nah, not for me either.  Don't like the mint at all, black is black so who cares, and although I like the red, adding shipping charges to the already hefty price means I'd rather buy one down the chemist, it doesn't look that special.  Oddly enough, I have dozens of lovely reds which probably look much nicer than this one. 
  And still available about 10 mins after you posted here, suggests we're not alone in skipping this release!


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 1, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, but nah, not for me either.  Don't like the mint at all, black is black so who cares, and although I like the red, adding shipping charges to the already hefty price means I'd rather buy one down the chemist, it doesn't look that special.  Oddly enough, I have dozens of lovely reds which probably look much nicer than this one.
> And still available about 10 mins after you posted here, suggests we're not alone in skipping this release!


  I absolutely agree. I really loved 2am Summer Night and August 2014 so I was hoping for more along these colours. The site was down for "maintenance" for a couple of days and everyone was excited. And now the reveal... cremes. I see people on FB buying these without looking what they actually are and now they are regretting it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2015)

New Year New Mani!
  Nails Inc Fitzroy Square over MUA 4 (Navy):


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2015)

And New Year New Polishes!



  Lilypad Lacquer I Love Lilac, Nailnation 3000 Bruised Up Dollie, Phoebe, Holo In Tandem



  The Devil Wears Polish Anti Spring Fling & Side Effects, Takko Lacquer Wanderlust, Pretty Jelly Elysian


----------



## MRV (Jan 1, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And New Year New Polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  And the blues are back!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice! Today is a bank holiday here (as well as the 25th and 26th of December), so no sales. I have not really checked out them yet. For the first two days I was away and on the third day I grabbed two Dior np and a pair of trouses I had wanted earlier for something like +80% off!
> 
> Nice mani! It does make me think of fireworks.
> 
> ...


  Thanks. It was also bank holiday here today, but most of the shops were open. 

  About the new Enchanteds, just how boring are they? I wouldn't have bought them even if I'd caught the restock. Meh.


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2015)

And what was I putting on my nais last night? EP of course! This is January 2014 with KBS Flake Dance.





  I also checked my NP count, it was correct. Seems that I have bought a bit more than one per day last year. Not good. I aim for less this year.


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2015)

Forgot to comment about the EP boxes. My box says 27 USD, and also the previous box I happened to still have at home says the same. For some reason the customs is not interested in them here.


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 2, 2015)

Hm, I checked my EP box, too, and it says 27 $ as well. Which is weird because I still have a box I got in July and that one says 18$ despite both having been for 3 polishes each. So she's changed it for whatever reason.... I think the value that is relevant for customs might be different from country to country. It's 22 € in Germany and the 27 $ is actually a couple of cent above that so I was lucky customs didn't bother. They mostly are kinda generous here if the amount that has to be paid is under 5 € and they just let it go through.



MRV said:


> And what was I putting on my nais last night? EP of course! This is January 2014 with KBS Flake Dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love the accents with the KB Shimmer, it's really pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> And what was I putting on my nais last night? EP of course! This is January 2014 with KBS Flake Dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Go on, do tell! How many? 

  Nice mani. I don't have EP January 2014.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2015)

New mani, CbL Refres...ing! with Girly Bits A Twinkle in Time and nail vinyls.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  My nails are longer than ever, don't know how or why, but I'm not complaining. Might be my base coat, been using Seche ridge filling base coat for a while now.


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My nails are longer than ever, don't know how or why, but I'm not complaining. Might be my base coat, been using Seche ridge filling base coat for a while now.


  And your nails have a really beautiful shape, too! I have kinda wonky fingertips and nails and it's hard to get them in a flattering shape so I'm a bit envious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm currently sitting with nekkid nails in a heap of a trazillion untrieds and I'm overwhelmed and have absolutely no clue what to wear next. I can't even think of a basic colour to narrow it down, help.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> And your nails have a really beautiful shape, too! I have kinda wonky fingertips and nails and it's hard to get them in a flattering shape so I'm a bit envious. :wink:   I'm currently sitting with nekkid nails in a heap of a trazillion untrieds and I'm overwhelmed and have absolutely no clue what to wear next. I can't even think of a basic colour to narrow it down, help.


  Thank you, that's very sweet.   Why don't you put them under a blanket and pull one out randomly if you really can't decide?


----------



## MRV (Jan 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Go on, do tell! How many?
> 
> Nice mani. I don't have EP January 2014.
> 
> ...


  That's a lovely green/teal holo and the accents go well with it. I think I don't have Refres...ing though. You must have done something right and your nails are getting healthier!


  I did another mani with BL Knackered and OPI Which is Witch to use them properly. Enchanced twinkles.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2015)

MRV said:


> We have the same limit, 22 €. I don't know why they don't jump on the 27 USD + unmarked shipping cost = clearly over 22 €. Maybe they only like bigger boxes (bigger = more expensive)?
> 
> Thank you! It was pretty holo but so hard to capture for some reason.
> 
> ...


  Weird that she always puts $27, I will definitely contact her about it if and when I next order from her. Which if she keeps bringing out cremes, won't be anytime soon. Unfortunately here they don't just look at the siize of the package.

  That's a nice big number too. I don't know how many I bought in 2014, but it's got to be a lot more than 364.

  Thank you. Funnily enough I really don't do anything special, in fact I've stopped taking the vitamins for nails, hair, skin. So I'm pretty sure it must be the base coat I'm using. I did have to file a couple of my nails down today though as they got a bit messed up due to taking the Christmas tree down.

  Lovely mani again!

  Mine is Different Dimension  Ho3 with Sexy and I Snow It. I tried stamping on the glitter with Ho3, but it only shows up in low light, I preferred the glitter on its own actually. The stamping on Ho3 is Color Club Kismet.












  I also got some newbies, sadly one (CbL Donna) broke in transit, but RC will send out a new one with my next order, so it's okay.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> And what was I putting on my nais last night? EP of course! This is January 2014 with KBS Flake Dance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My nails are longer than ever, don't know how or why, but I'm not complaining. Might be my base coat, been using Seche ridge filling base coat for a while now.


Your claws are looking great!  And I'm now really looking forward to receiving my Refresh...ing too!  Is the GB the one in the Box Indied December?  Whatever, they look lovely together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> And your nails have a really beautiful shape, too! I have kinda wonky fingertips and nails and it's hard to get them in a flattering shape so I'm a bit envious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I always pick a colour that features in my next outfit, and work from there!
  Oh, and I have a list, so randomly picking from that works too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> We have the same limit, 22 €. I don't know why they don't jump on the 27 USD + unmarked shipping cost = clearly over 22 €. Maybe they only like bigger boxes (bigger = more expensive)?
> 
> Thank you! It was pretty holo but so hard to capture for some reason.
> 
> ...


This looks so ethereal and beautiful, I absolutely adore it.  Not sure it would be flattering on me unfortunately, the paler colours always leave me thinking I should have gone deeper.  It's definitely a mani I envy though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Weird that she always puts $27, I will definitely contact her about it if and when I next order from her. Which if she keeps bringing out cremes, won't be anytime soon. Unfortunately here they don't just look at the siize of the package.
> 
> That's a nice big number too. I don't know how many I bought in 2014, but it's got to be a lot more than 364.
> 
> ...


Pretty mani - I love the glitter in it.  HO3 looks much less of a bright red than I expected, which is a bit of a disappointment as I bought the box to get it.
  Hopefully I'll like it when it arrives though!


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 7, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 




Lol, I always pick a colour that features in my next outfit, and work from there!
Oh, and I have a list, so randomly picking from that works too!



  Ah, I almost always wear black, though.. so everything works. But I ended up with Trust No One, the Holo Grail exclusive from Emily de Molly. Black holo with a smidge of blue microglitter. I've changed it to Shimmer Me Timbers (CbL) yesterday evening.   And can I say Wooohooo, I just snatched a La La Land from the Mei Mei EP restock!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I always pick a colour that features in my next outfit, and work from there!
> Oh, and I have a list, so randomly picking from that works too!
> 
> 
> ...


  Lol, that won't work then!
  Wayhay, well done you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I always pick a colour that features in my next outfit, and work from there!
> Oh, and I have a list, so randomly picking from that works too!
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh, well done. I missed out on it. I was on the page the moment they went up, clicked on LLL, and it was already reserved, 10 minutes later all gone. Just a joke really. These kind of experiences really put me off EP.


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I was only one crucial click faster.. instead of the main bigcartel site I already had the specific lala site open and only had to click "add to cart". I tried a couple of combinations for this specific site prior and when "maintenance" came up instead of "oops, we couldn't find that page" I knew it was the right one and kept refreshing.  I wish the EP lady would just make everything pre-order. It doesn't have to be a whole hour, I think 15 minutes would suffice, but alas, I suspect she enjoys her elusiveness.......


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> I wish the EP lady would just make everything pre-order. It doesn't have to be a whole hour, I think 15 minutes would suffice, but alas, I suspect she enjoys her elusiveness.......


  Ooh, that's clever, I'll try that next time!

  Yes, I bet she enjoys seeing her products sell out within seconds. She could earn so much more money if she produced more polish. I bet if there had been 100 LLLs for sale, they still would've all been gone within minutes. I doubt there were more than 20....


----------



## MRV (Jan 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I always pick a colour that features in my next outfit, and work from there!
> Oh, and I have a list, so randomly picking from that works too!
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats! I missed out the restock of course. Yesterday we had the last bank holiday, and today I was back at work, not yet up to date.   Is LLL an exclusive/LE or something?


  New mani's EP Ceram Sea and PP Never Nude.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 7, 2015)

My new mani is Nails Inc Holbein Place with Nails Inc Connaught Square on top:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



Your claws are looking great!  And I'm now really looking forward to receiving my Refresh...ing too!  Is the GB the one in the Box Indied December?  Whatever, they look lovely together.



Claws??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are very far from claws. But thanks, I am happy with them this length. 

Yes, the GB is from the December box. It is very pretty.

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



Pretty mani - I love the glitter in it.  HO3 looks much less of a bright red than I expected, which is a bit of a disappointment as I bought the box to get it.
Hopefully I'll like it when it arrives though!



Yes, it's definitely not a bright red, more like a muted red. That said, I didn't like it in the bottle at all, but on my nails it's a different colour.

Quote:Originally Posted by *MRV* 



Thanks, Anitacska! Lovely mani, the holo looks so pretty and the stamping on it, too.


Thanks, PQ!


Thank you! It had some nice depth, I don't think the lightness bothered though because there was still some sparkle and glow to it.


Congrats! I missed out the restock of course. Yesterday we had the last bank holiday, and today I was back at work, not yet up to date.   Is LLL an exclusive/LE or something?


New mani's EP Ceram Sea and PP Never Nude.







Nice mani, very creative!

LLL isn't LE, it was initially a surprise launch and ever since I keep missing out on it. Meh.


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 8, 2015)

There will be a second restock of EPs at Mei Mei, tomorrow (Friday the 9th) at 11PM Singapore time. La La Land Dime Piece Flashing Lights Amazing Dark Fantasy Good Life


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Good Life


  Thanks, I saw this on FB too. I will try your technique to score LLL.


----------



## rekhyt (Jan 8, 2015)

Bookmark the direct link! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Bookmark the direct link! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


  Thanks. Did that yesterday already.


----------



## MRV (Jan 8, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! Lovely mani, the holo looks so pretty and the stamping on it, too.
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ!
> ...


  Thank you for letting us know. Under normal circumstances I would be there, but I'm not sure if I can get to my computer in time as I have a meeting that can decide the next 6 moths of my life!


----------



## MRV (Jan 9, 2015)

New mani's DL 649. It dries matte but I used also a matte TC. However my pointer is not exactly matte!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh, really annoyed with EP right now. I was on the site (direct link to La La Land), it was showing maintenance, refreshed, it came on, clicked add to cart and it was gone already! WTF??? It didn't say sold out until 23 minutes past, but I didn't have time to continuously refresh as I had to get children from school. 9 am and 3 pm restocks are the worst for me. I really don't understand why the EP woman isn't making enough polish to go around, there are so many people on FB who missed out, she could've sold another 100. Meanwhile Good Life is still available, it's also up on Femme Fatale. Make some more La La Lands instead of bloody Good Life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  On another note, I have a couple of manis and a small haul to share with you. First is Polished by KPT Color Me Purple thermal polish. 




  Cold




  Transition




  Warm

  The next one is Indigo Bananas Hallucinate with Polish Me Silly Free Fall flakies.

















  I forgot who it was that said was interested in the PMS flakies (Anneri?), I've only tried this one so far, but I really like it. Actually prefer it to the ILNP ones because this has much smaller flakies and the coverage you see there is just 3 coats over the IB which doesn't even show at all. Okay, these are not multichrome (duochrome and lots of different colour flakies), but they are really nice.

  Finally my little haul:




  Donna, Lambo Limelight, Through The Looking Glass, Bridal Veil


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> New mani's DL 649. It dries matte but I used also a matte TC. However my pointer is not exactly matte!


  I adore this mani! What polish did you stamp with and what plate did you use? Why is your pointer not matte? Matte topcoat didn't work?


----------



## MRV (Jan 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I adore this mani! What polish did you stamp with and what plate did you use? Why is your pointer not matte? Matte topcoat didn't work?


  Thank you! I used Mentality Beige Opaque (it's kind of matte metallic). I also have Purple Opaque but I have not used it yet. The plate is Moyou #05 from the PRO XL Collection I think. I don't know! I have had the same thing happen with regular TC (glossy>matte). Maybe they react with other products or something?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> Sorry to hear that, Anitacska. The same thing happened to me at first. LLL was my main target but it was gone by the time the site went up. I was able to put Dark Fantasy and Amazing (or actually two of it) into my cart though so I got them. Then about 8-9 minutes past I somehow managed to put two LLLs into my cart! (> LLL was out before the given time!) Can't believe that!
> 
> Pretty manis! Esp. the second one looks lovely. Warm metallics
> 
> ...


  Ah, well, I'm glad you managed to get it. Maybe I could've if I hadn't had to go and pick up from school. I kept refreshing until about 5 mins past and then 15 mins to 23 mins, but no luck. Oh well, I can live without another polish I might not even get around to using for another 5 years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Is that DL polish blue or purple? I was looking on their website to see which one it was and on there #649 is purple!


----------



## MRV (Jan 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ah, well, I'm glad you managed to get it. Maybe I could've if I hadn't had to go and pick up from school. I kept refreshing until about 5 mins past and then 15 mins to 23 mins, but no luck. Oh well, I can live without another polish I might not even get around to using for another 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There's another chance tomorrow @EP! Hope you will be lucky!

  It's a mega royal purple with red undertones. In the bottle it looks more intese, but it's less colourful on nails (and the phone cam just ignores it). Today's the second day wearing it, and there's some odd crackles. I don't know if it's the polish itself or the matte TC (it's be Picture Polish though).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> There's another chance tomorrow @EP! Hope you will be lucky!
> 
> It's a mega royal purple with red undertones. In the bottle it looks more intese, but it's less colourful on nails (and the phone cam just ignores it). Today's the second day wearing it, and there's some odd crackles. I don't know if it's the polish itself or the matte TC (it's be Picture Polish though).


  Thanks, I saw the EP newsletter. Ugh, why can't she just do a pre-order for Christ's sake??? At least hopefully people will be going for the glitter polish instead, so that might give me half a chance to score LLL. Haven't worked out what time it is yet, 6 or 7 pm, neither's great for me (dinner, bathtime), but will try. 

  EDIT: It's 7 pm, bathtime. Ugh, wish it was 8 pm or later.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone got La La Land? I missed out again. Managed to score a Freeze Machine, hoping to use it to swap for La La Land, I also have a 7 Nation Army I've been meaning to sell. Or maybe I'll win the EP giveaway on Instagram, hahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2015)

Aside from the EP fiasco, I have a mani to share. I'm really pleased with it, and it wasn't even hard to do. 













  I used China Glaze Scandalous Shenanigans as base, the added Topshop Plume and stamped with YSL White Gold. On the accents I also added KBShimmer Hex Appeal before stamping.


----------



## MRV (Jan 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone got La La Land? I missed out again. Managed to score a Freeze Machine, hoping to use it to swap for La La Land, I also have a 7 Nation Army I've been meaning to sell. Or maybe I'll win the EP giveaway on Instagram, hahaha!


  I tried to get the glitters only (I don't have any EP glitters) and managed to get Freeze Machine, too, but on the second round (about 11-12 past). I would have bought NA, too, but messed up too much with the windows.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> I tried to get the glitters only (I don't have any EP glitters) and managed to get Freeze Machine, too, but on the second round (about 11-12 past). I would have bought NA, too, but messed up too much with the windows.


  I got mine at like 35 mins past after LLL was gone, thought I'd might as well try for the others. 

  Hoping that Pshiiit will have a restock soon, I've had good luck with their restocks, maybe because they don't ship to the US.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> New mani's DL 649. It dries matte but I used also a matte TC. However my pointer is not exactly matte!


Really effective stamping with two pretty colours!  Weird about your topcoat though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, really annoyed with EP right now. I was on the site (direct link to La La Land), it was showing maintenance, refreshed, it came on, clicked add to cart and it was gone already! WTF??? It didn't say sold out until 23 minutes past, but I didn't have time to continuously refresh as I had to get children from school. 9 am and 3 pm restocks are the worst for me. I really don't understand why the EP woman isn't making enough polish to go around, there are so many people on FB who missed out, she could've sold another 100. Meanwhile Good Life is still available, it's also up on Femme Fatale. Make some more La La Lands instead of bloody Good Life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty thermal, I like the subtlety of it.
  But I adore the blingy mani below it!  That gold is stunning.
  Nice mini-haul too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> Sorry to hear that, Anitacska. The same thing happened to me at first. LLL was my main target but it was gone by the time the site went up. I was able to put Dark Fantasy and Amazing (or actually two of it) into my cart though so I got them. Then about 8-9 minutes past I somehow managed to put two LLLs into my cart! (> LLL was out before the given time!) Can't believe that!
> 
> Pretty manis! Esp. the second one looks lovely. Warm metallics
> 
> ...


Woo, congrats on getting LLL!
  I paid a fortune for one on a blog sale before I realised she was going to release it regularly through stockists    I must rescue it from my PO box soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone got La La Land? I missed out again. Managed to score a Freeze Machine, hoping to use it to swap for La La Land, I also have a 7 Nation Army I've been meaning to sell. Or maybe I'll win the EP giveaway on Instagram, hahaha!


Sorry to hear you've missed out again.  I was tempted to buy the glitters but I totally forgot the restock.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aside from the EP fiasco, I have a mani to share. I'm really pleased with it, and it wasn't even hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really effective and pretty, nice one.


----------



## Honi (Jan 11, 2015)

I had my nails done by a nailstylist during my trip in Sweden. The blue is one from Louboutin, the silver is from Ciaté and then I have minx on one nail. Cant remember the names of the polishes but wanted to share regardless!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2015)

Honi said:


> I had my nails done by a nailstylist during my trip in Sweden. The blue is one from Louboutin, the silver is from Ciaté and then I have minx on one nail. Cant remember the names of the polishes but wanted to share regardless!


  Very chic indeed!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2015)

New mani is Glam Polish Banished:


----------



## Jessica Allen (Jan 13, 2015)

Just started trying out with Revlon Gel Envy, starting to love it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 13, 2015)

I have acquired "a few" new polishes in the last couple of weeks....



  Enchanted Polish October 2014, Colors By Llarowe Midnight In Montana, Lilypad Lacquer Almost Famous & True Blood 2014, Smitten Polish Cherries and Chocolate



  Colors By Llarowe Obsessed with Marilyn & Window To My Soul, Lilypad Lacquers Red Pearl, Hit Polish Kismet, Jindie Nails Vixen



  Nailnation 3000 Love Your Perfect Imperfections & Never Back Down, Powder Perfect La Dauphine & Around The Salvatore Fireplace


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have acquired "a few" new polishes in the last couple of weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul. I'm waiting for my EP order to arrive to my US post box and then ship it over, I have a few things from Different Dimension, Indigo Bananas and EP in there. 

  What do you all think of the CbL new year collection? I'm really not impressed, it looks very samey. Might not get anything from it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice haul. I'm waiting for my EP order to arrive to my US post box and then ship it over, I have a few things from Different Dimension, Indigo Bananas and EP in there.
> 
> What do you all think of the CbL new year collection? I'm really not impressed, it looks very samey. Might not get anything from it.


Sounds cool!
  I must admit, there are a few of the new CbLs on my wishlist, I like it more than the Xmas collection.


----------



## MRV (Jan 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice haul. I'm waiting for my EP order to arrive to my US post box and then ship it over, I have a few things from Different Dimension, Indigo Bananas and EP in there.
> 
> *What do you all think of the CbL new year collection? I'm really not impressed, it looks very samey. Might not get anything from it.*










  Two manis: first DL #649 with ILNP Brilliance.





  And two Isadora gel polishes, 228 Ocean Drive and 235 Midnight (a dark purple), à la Ruffian.


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 14, 2015)

I haven't been in this thread in sooo long! A good thing for me since you all enabled me to buy more polish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A VERY sweet friend sent me a P&J polish for Christmas and I thought I'd share.  The formula is awesome!! Now I have to go check out what other colors they have.

  I've also been testing Sephora's nail system (prep, base & topcoat) and I'm impressed.  My mani's last about 6 days before any noticeable chips.  The only downside is that the top coat is really thick and I can see it getting unmanageable over time.. but there's no shrinkage like there is with Seche.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty stamping, esp. with Hex Appeal!
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ!
> ...


Flakies look gorgeous!  I can't make up my mind if I should go for them or not!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2015)

honey on boost said:


> I haven't been in this thread in sooo long! A good thing for me since you all enabled me to buy more polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks lovely and shiny!  Pretty shade too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2015)

My midweek mani was Special FX Mirror in a lilac shade topped with Maybelline Plum Pretty:












My nails are so uneven that they look terrible with a 1-coat polish these days.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello Ladies! I've been so busy lately, haven't had time to pop in here. I've been reading, but never had enough time to write up a reply. Not that I have much to report, not a single new polish to show you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doesn't mean I haven't bought any, but they are all sitting in my US postbox and I've just placed an order for a few pretties at the F.U.N Lacquer restock.

  I have a couple of manis to show you though. First is Indigo Bananas Endless Night over black. It's a nice duochrome holo. 














  The other one is Sally Hansen HD nail colour in Wavelength with some Ciate glitter that I put in the suspension base I got, but the colour leaked and it turned all orange. Luckily the SH polish is a pink/orange duochrome, so it looked okay. And also it's a tiny bottle, so not much of a waste.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My midweek mani was Special FX Mirror in a lilac shade topped with Maybelline Plum Pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty colour! Have you tried using a ridge filling base coat? I love my Seche one, it's nearly all gone. 

  Just seen the new Models Own Colour Chrome polishes and I'm so getting them, they look perfect for stamping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Source: http://nail-lacquer.co.uk/models-colour-chrome-swatches-review/


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


  Ooh, never thought of that, must buy one and see if it helps!
  Those MOs look cute, but I must admit I'm not really fond of the brand (I had bubbling with the one I've worn, it put me off, though it may have just been my top coat's problem!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been so busy lately, haven't had time to pop in here. I've been reading, but never had enough time to write up a reply. Not that I have much to report, not a single new polish to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are both pretty manis!  Shame about your glitter, but it seems to work anyway!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA - I've been very boring, preoccupied with work and life stuff in general. I didn't get any np in January at all, and we've had horrible weather mostly so no use in wearing holos or duo/multichromes. Sad, really. The most exciting thing was that I cleaned out my mu and np storage and went through everything and tossed a few things.

  I'm so behind on this thread - sorry about that. I've been reading, though I didn't comment on all the fab manis and hauls!

  I'll post a few manis later and wanted to share the following link with you - multichrome flakies in a coloured base that I might more than ILNP's flakes? Glampolish makes similar ones I seem to recall and Polish Me Silly as well?
http://www.morenailpolish.com/2015/01/emilty-de-molly-multichrome-flakies.html


----------



## MRV (Jan 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA - I've been very boring, preoccupied with work and life stuff in general. I didn't get any np in January at all, and we've had horrible weather mostly so no use in wearing holos or duo/multichromes. Sad, really. The most exciting thing was that I cleaned out my mu and np storage and went through everything and tossed a few things.
> 
> I'm so behind on this thread - sorry about that. I've been reading, though I didn't comment on all the fab manis and hauls!
> 
> ...


  Hi, Anneri! I've been doing some major arranging and cleaning, too. Not much to toss away, but still. I saw those EdMs earlier, def. getting some.

  Latest mani: ILNP Iconic and CT Milquetoast


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 19, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty mani, looks lovely on you, Honey! I love this colour, too, and I think the polishes from this particular collection were all great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see Iconic I think I should have got it!  Lovely mani, they look good together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 19, 2015)

New Polishes this week!




Colors By Llarowe Refresh...ing, Lilypad Lacquer Mother of Pearl, Powder Perfect Stroke Of Midnight, Hit Polish Grapes Of Wrath, Nailnation 3000 Voluptuous Orchid


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2015)

Before I'll show you my last manis, I'm so excited because I made my first own holo! It's light blue with rainbow flakies:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Then here's a skittle mani with Catrice, Essie blanc and IB moonlight: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A little dotticure with some drugstore polishes - isn't the purple holo amazing? It was 1,95€. And a day where there was actually some sun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I liked this combo of dark blue and topcoat with golden shimmer so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And blue again with some added dots (Essie penny talk): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Some sponged Essie polishes with added studs (so strange that they're all from the holiday LE - they're so spring-y!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Essie blanc, some blue polish, acetone and a water decal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Phew! Congrats if you made it through this post!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 19, 2015)

My new mani is NailNation 3000 Holo In Tandem:
















I think I just about captured the pink/lilac shift in the last pic, even though it's a bit blurry!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Phew! Congrats if you made it through this post!


  Woohoo, well done you, nice first holo!
  Some gorgeous manis there - all lovely, but my faves are the silver skittles and the purple holo one - love what you've done with that one!


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

Just painted Essie "Bordeaux"


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2015)

Jennifer Rosa said:


> Just painted Essie "Bordeaux"


  I love your accent nail. How did you do it?


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Thank you PQ! Your last mani with NailNation is gorgeous! Great colour.
> I got a new appreciation for all those indie companies that come out with great holos - because holo pigment has usually quite a grey quality to it it's so difficult to get a saturated colour!
> 
> I love your accent nail. How did you do it?


  Thanks  I freehanded the flower and used striping tape first to create the "negative space" in the middle. Just added a glitter flakie to the middle


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2015)

Jennifer Rosa said:


> Thanks  I freehanded the flower and used striping tape first to create the "negative space" in the middle. Just added a glitter flakie to the middle


  Hah, I just realised I know your blog! Welcome here on Specktra!


----------



## Jennifer Rosa (Jan 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hah, I just realised I know your blog! Welcome here on Specktra!


  Haha well, small world, isn't it  Thankyou, finally decided to create an account and see what Specktra has to offer


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New Polishes this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul!

  I still haven't got anything to show you, but I did order a stupid amount of Glam Polish last night, so many nice shades.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is NailNation 3000 Holo In Tandem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2015)

My two recent manis. First is China Glaze Don't Make Me Wine stamped with YSL Rose Gold (I love these for stamping) and on the accent nails topped with Naild It PURP! Excuse Me. 













  The second one is Sally Hansen HD Nail Color in Hue topped with Liquid Sky Lacquer Magic Meadow. It looks very springy, even though it's really cold here, it was -3 C this morning, all frosty and white.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/01/nails-inc-for-kinder-bueno.html

  I'd totally try that if I'd live in England!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/01/nails-inc-for-kinder-bueno.html
> 
> I'd totally try that if I'd live in England!


  Well, sadly, I can't eat Buenos and the colours look dull anyway...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2015)

Just a head's up: MeiMei had a massive restock of Takkos, most are still available!


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis. First is China Glaze Don't Make Me Wine stamped with YSL Rose Gold (I love these for stamping) and on the accent nails topped with Naild It PURP! Excuse Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like the stamping in the first mani. I just got a plate that has similar patterns. And that second mani does look really springy. I wish we had spring already, but I just red in the paper today that February-April will be colder that usual.


----------



## MRV (Jan 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2015/01/nails-inc-for-kinder-bueno.html
> 
> I'd totally try that if I'd live in England!
> 
> ...


  I have only one Takko that I managed to get from a recent Llarowe restock (Jabberwocky). I'm not really familiar with this brand so I would not know the hot items 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  Recent manis: first Formula X Harmonics and Isadora Persian Princess (and some Isadora Beetle Green and CbL O Holy Night). I got the FX and 3 Isadoras from Stockholm last week. The Isadoras were on sale, only about 3 euros a piece. I was wearing Persian Princess on my other hand, and my both hands chipped a bit in 24 h. I don't usually have chips, and I really was not doing anything out of ordinary, just a regular day at the office.





  This is DL Anna Gorelova #22 Bereginya. It came with a maching ring. Just remebered that I forgot to put it on!





  My Ikea agent called me from Ikea today and told that *Helmers are going to be discontinued*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Bummer! I wanted a third grey one, but now I'm getting a second white one. Wonder if I should still get one grey Helmer from another Ikea before they're gone.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> That's a funny combo, but I've never liked Kinder. As a child I was only interested in the surprise, the chocolate was just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I got Jabberwocky too, it looks lovely. I actually ordered all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never managed to get any Takkos, and they always sell out immediately on Llarowe, so I thought I'd get them all. Worst case scenario I'll sell the ones I don't like. 

  Ooh, I envy you for going to Stockholm. It's nearly a year since I last went. I really want to go again this year. But so far I haven't heard about any festivals Europe are doing that I can go to. BUT... they are touring the UK in March and I've managed to get myself VIP packages for 2 of their concerts, one in Bristol and one in London (which I'm going with my Finnish friend, Krissie) which include meet & greet with the band! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couldn't be more excited!

  Anyway, lovely manis as usual. I will show you my two most recent ones in a minute, and my hauls, my orders are starting to roll in.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Jennifer Rosa said:


> Just painted Essie "Bordeaux"


Lovely vampy colour - and nice art too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis. First is China Glaze Don't Make Me Wine stamped with YSL Rose Gold (I love these for stamping) and on the accent nails topped with Naild It PURP! Excuse Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That stamped mani is just beautiful, well done!  And the second looks like rose petals.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just a head's up: MeiMei had a massive restock of Takkos, most are still available!


Thanks for the heads-up with this one, I did buy a couple.  Shipping seems to have gone up a bit, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> That's a funny combo, but I've never liked Kinder. As a child I was only interested in the surprise, the chocolate was just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice manis, especially the purple - but I must admit, easy chipping is a pet hate of mine.
  I never got round to a helmer - no Ikea near enough.  You would think that all those polish addicts who swear by them would have made it a viable line forever though!
  You should totally buy while you've got the chance, rather than regret it later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Meimei on Monday:
  Scheduled restock for Enchanted Polish at our big cartel store:
  Monday, 26 Jan 2015 (6PM SGT)
  Congratulations
Electric Feel
Future Reflections
Kids
The Youth
Time to Pretend

  I have them all but maybe you don't!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Oh no, you want the spring to come in February, not get colder!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I was tempted to get all the ones I don't have, but I didn't go there, stuck with two to keep shipping costs down.  Maybe get the others next time around - I've looked at the flakey ones so many times, but I can't decide.  I'd definitely have been tempted by Jabberwocky if it hadn't sold out by the time I read your post, so I look forward to hearing how you like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Meimei on Monday:
> Scheduled restock for Enchanted Polish at our big cartel store:
> Monday, 26 Jan 2015 (6PM SGT)
> Congratulations
> ...


  Thanks, I have them all too. Wish she'd make more of the rare ones instead, surely whoever wanted these, could've got them by now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I was rather pleased with it myself.
> 
> 
> Oh good! Shipping is ridiculous. Up to 2 bottles it's $7.50, then for 4 it jumps to $18.50! So if you want 4, just place two orders. Doesn't make sense. I paid $50 for the 14 Takkos!
> ...


  Well my MM shipping was $11 for two bottles, that's why I thought it had gone up a fair bit - I ordered two bottles in an Xmas time order and it was $7.50 then.
  Grrrr.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well my MM shipping was $11 for two bottles, that's why I thought it had gone up a fair bit - I ordered two bottles in an Xmas time order and it was $7.50 then.
> Grrrr.


  Oh I think that might be because the Takkos cost $25 each, so it's probably based on value rather than number of bottles. I've just bought the two new Glam LE MeiMei exclusives and they ship for $7.50. I was also looking at some Pretty & Polishes polishes and added 2 of those and that's when the shipping jumped to $11 then $18.50. So I placed two separate orders.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2015)

My two recent manis, Picture Polish Ultra Violence and China Glaze Unpredictable with Barry M Mermaid flakies. 





  This actually is a lot sparklier in real life, but the sparkles are hard to capture.













  I love these flakies, they are so nice. Not like the new-fangled ones, but still very smooth and easy to apply.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2015)

Right then, haul pictures. 




  Second Star to the Right, A Land Without Magic, Don't Stop Believin', Blizzard, In a Flurry, Frozen Heart




  Green on the Runway, Go With the Lava Flow, Dashboard Dreamer, Wanderlust, Sun's Up Top Down, Pack Lightly




  Sweetie Belle, Ridge Filling Base Coat




  Wreath for the Stars, Pictures in my Head, A Whole New World, Peace of Mind, Friend Like Me, Divine Cosmos, Desperate Souls, Underneath the Milky Way

  These were from Harlow & Co, I also got the newest Pueen stamping set.




  Galaxy, Counting Stars, Rouge-Lette in Love

  Phew! I have so many more coming, so much for my low buy. Hohum.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh I think that might be because the Takkos cost $25 each, so it's probably based on value rather than number of bottles. I've just bought the two new Glam LE MeiMei exclusives and they ship for $7.50. I was also looking at some Pretty & Polishes polishes and added 2 of those and that's when the shipping jumped to $11 then $18.50. So I placed two separate orders.


After I posted here I emailed her, it is indeed based on value, so that explains it!  I did the same as you with my Xmas 4 bottles, split it into two orders to save shipping costs - very weird way of working!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Right then, haul pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, stunning!  And I love the way your hauls make mine look moderate lol!
  I have a lot of those Glam polishes coming too....


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, stunning!  And I love the way your hauls make mine look moderate lol! I have a lot of those Glam polishes coming too....


  Thanks. It's always good to know someone else is more mental about nail polish than you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

New polishes!




Just two this week!  Dance Legend 607 topcoat, Colors by Llarowe Show Me The Love


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

And my new mani is Polish Me Silly - All Wrapped Up:








A complete pig to work with!  And way out of my comfort zone...
  This was a free with your order polish though I chose it.
  After spending ages doing it (3 coats, plus fishing for glitters (NOT EASY!), plus cleaning up glitters, plus correcting mistakes, followed by giving up altogether, and whacking on 2 coats of HK Girl) I wasn't at all convinced.  But it has grown on me!
  This was also my first use of HK Girl - and it seemed to correct most of the flaws in the white base, at least as far as I can see.  I did have a bit of an accident with it too though, left a big lump on one nail which I didn't spot till it was dry, so I had to do more repairs on that one!!  However, forewarned etc, and I really felt it was a great topcoat both for correcting the appearance of a slightly dodgy white and for securing those big glitters.
  I've never been especially tempted by this style of polish, though I know it's one of the staple finishes for the indie industry, and I don't see me rushing out to buy another hundred versions of it!  However, it's actually quite nice to have one I quite like, though I really don't look forward to fighting with this polish again in the future.
  By the way, this is the promo pic:



  Not quite the same...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my new mani is Polish Me Silly - All Wrapped Up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like it, but yeah, the blogger must have fished out a lot of the big round glitter when doing that mani! Quite funny actually, when I saw your picture I was thinking, ooh, that's not like you to wear a polish like this. Then I read the "way out of my comfort zone" bit.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice little haul!
> 
> 
> I like it, but yeah, the blogger must have fished out a lot of the big round glitter when doing that mani! Quite funny actually, when I saw your picture I was thinking, ooh, that's not like you to wear a polish like this. Then I read the "way out of my comfort zone" bit.


Lol, yes it's a bit unusual for me!
  You know, I think I got one single big glitter over the course of three coats of polish, as hard to catch as Moby Dick - and it took loads of searching to get the few I have...


----------



## Anneri (Jan 25, 2015)

@mrv, lovely manis! Love the purple. You asked about the holo pigment, right? It's from etsy. Search for spectraflair! @anitacska, oh em gee that haul! Love the Glam polishes. Lovely stamping as well. You're really getting the hang of it! @pearlyqueen, despite being out of your comfort zone your mani's looking great on you! Well done! It's really flattering for your skin tone as well.  Speaking of comfort zone - I did my first water marble tonight. It annoyed the crap out of it - it's sooooooo messy - but it was the first time I got a proper bullseye and the polishes spread as they should. I didn't manage to get a proper pattern on my nails though - no idea what I did wrong - but I was so pleased that it nearly worked out I wanted to share a pic real quick:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, yes it's a bit unusual for me! You know, I think I got one single big glitter over the course of three coats of polish, as hard to catch as Moby Dick - and it took loads of searching to get the few I have...


  Did you try turning the bottle upside down beforehand? That helps sometimes. It's still nice though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> @mrv, lovely manis! Love the purple. You asked about the holo pigment, right? It's from etsy. Search for spectraflair! @anitacska, oh em gee that haul! Love the Glam polishes. Lovely stamping as well. You're really getting the hang of it! @pearlyqueen, despite being out of your comfort zone your mani's looking great on you! Well done! It's really flattering for your skin tone as well.  Speaking of comfort zone - I did my first water marble tonight. It annoyed the crap out of it - it's sooooooo messy - but it was the first time I got a proper bullseye and the polishes spread as they should. I didn't manage to get a proper pattern on my nails though - no idea what I did wrong - but I was so pleased that it nearly worked out I wanted to share a pic real quick:


  Thanks Anneri!   I really like the water marble mani. I still haven't tried it myself. One day...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my new mani is Polish Me Silly - All Wrapped Up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Always interesting to try something new, good job! Manis with big glitter polish always take me forever, there's a lot of dabbing and poking and waiting for things to dry involved. 

  this one from xmas took approximately 10000 hours lol


 
  (KbShimmer Snow Flaking Way! over CbL Grape Juice)

  more later!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


I do love a water marble, and that one looks very pretty!  Well done, I've always fancied trying it but I can't be bothered with the faff - this mani was hassle enough!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Did you try turning the bottle upside down beforehand? That helps sometimes. It's still nice though.


I did have a go at that, didn't seem to make a difference, it's either too thick or there aren't very many of them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Always interesting to try something new, good job! Manis with big glitter polish always take me forever, there's a lot of dabbing and poking and waiting for things to dry involved.
> 
> this one from xmas took approximately 10000 hours lol
> 
> ...


Lol, at least it was worth investing your time - it's just stunning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, at least it was worth investing your time - it's just stunning.


  Thanks!   I got KbShimmer Flake Dance, PP Never Nude and Nail Envy from the Harlow post-holiday sale and PP Holiday 2014 from NailPolishCanada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  On to the manis:   My New Years mani: Nfu Oh 54 over OPI Incognito in Sausalito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Picture polish O'Hara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pinker than I hoped... Oh well  CbL Beat It with KbShimmer Flake Dance accent. Exciting shots of elusive right hand! Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Wow my hands are dry lol It's been very cold most days and there isn't any snow at all! Boo.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2015)

A couple more orders arrived today:




  Secret (H), Evening Gown, Galaxy (H), Starry Night of the Summer, Anna, Fruit of the Poisonous Tree

  Plus I got these two Miss Sporty glitter toppers from Superdrug:





  My newest mani, China Glaze 108 Degrees topped wiyh KBShimmer Rush Flower Traffic:









  I had the opposite problem with this, too many glitters came out at once and clumped up at the tips. But it's nice anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Always interesting to try something new, good job! Manis with big glitter polish always take me forever, there's a lot of dabbing and poking and waiting for things to dry involved.
> 
> this one from xmas took approximately 10000 hours lol
> 
> ...


  Hi Fuzzy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lovely manis and a nice little haul!


----------



## MRV (Jan 28, 2015)

Posting a few pics:

  Elevation Kilauea (looks kind of pinky in the bottle but red on me) and OPI Today I Accoplished Zero (this was rather nice, the glitter shows irl)





  A England Dancing with Nureyev (with Mentality Purple Opaque)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Posting a few pics:  Elevation Kilauea (looks kind of pinky in the bottle but red on me) and OPI Today I Accoplished Zero (this was rather nice, the glitter shows irl)
> 
> A England Dancing with Nureyev (with Mentality Purple Opaque)


  Very nice! I especially like the second one. But I do love the name of that OPI!  Some days I feel like that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Posting a few pics:
> 
> Elevation Kilauea (looks kind of pinky in the bottle but red on me) and OPI Today I Accoplished Zero (this was rather nice, the glitter shows irl)
> 
> ...


  Great manis! I love the swirly stamping pattern


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Wow my hands are dry lol It's been very cold most days and there isn't any snow at all! Boo.


  Oo, pretty!  I especially like the first two manis!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> A couple more orders arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Those are all so cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> Posting a few pics:
> 
> Elevation Kilauea (looks kind of pinky in the bottle but red on me) and OPI Today I Accoplished Zero (this was rather nice, the glitter shows irl)
> 
> ...


  Two lovely manis, very nice indeed.  The first two colours look lovely together, and as ever your stamping in the second leaves me envious!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


  If you're still planning to buy these there's a half price sale just now on their website, code HALFPRICE to get 50% off everything.
  http://www.modelsownit.com/
  x


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> If you're still planning to buy these there's a half price sale just now on their website, code HALFPRICE to get 50% off everything.
> http://www.modelsownit.com/
> x


  Thank you. I have already placed an order. A bargain at 50% off!


----------



## MRV (Jan 30, 2015)

A quick mani post again: Elevation Arabic Sea 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Elevation Tre Cime di Lavaredo, and Enchanted Amazing which does not photograph at all; it's such a sparkly foily glitter. A funny thing happened this morning. I noticed something turquoise on the floor - "what's that?". It was my right hand ring nail polish (Amazing) up side down.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: Elevation Arabic Sea 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's odd. But pretty mani anyway.

  I have lots to show you. 3 of my orders came, 2 of them from MeiMei, including my Takkos. I did notice that she charged $50 for shipping and the actual postage on the box was just over $30, so I e-mailed her and asked for a refund. I don't mind paying a few extra $s, but $20 is just pushing it! She did refund me which is good. 




  2015, Lights Out, You've Been Served - these were the only polishes from the CbL 2015 collection that I fancied the look of.




  Wynwood Walls, Wooster St., Surrealistic (these 3 are flakies), Createur, Dazed & Confused








  Chesire Cat, Absinthe, Curiouser & Curiouser, Jabberwocky








  Alchemist, Diamonds & Tulle, Fullmetal, Lavender Macaron, Physical Graffiti








  Pretty 2.0, The Cat is Mad, Fat Belly, Love Bytes, Into the Wild, Dreamcatcher

  Finally, my recent mani. Not really happy with this, the FF glitter was too gloopy and the colours didn't work together, plus the stamping didn't come out great. The base is China Glaze Swanky Silk and the glitter is Femme Fatale Lunar Halo.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: Elevation Arabic Sea 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG, I want the one on your middle finger! So pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2015)

My newest mani, China Glaze Coconut Kiss with CG Marry a Millionaire on the accents. I'm happy with this one (except for the small chip on my thumb).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2015)

MRV, look what I've found on Instagram! 





Looks suspiciously like your mani, just the background is different. What do you think?
  Edit: I've worked it out now! Check your Instagram!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 1, 2015)

Well I just realised I haven't posted on this thread since before Christmas! I've been reading along and enjoying everyone's lovely manis and hauls though.   The cold weather has been destroying my cuticles, I need to give them some more intensive care. I ended up having bare nails for most of the Christmas break. Went away with family, and just ran out of time to do it before I went.  I'd planned a sparkly mani for New Year's Eve that I ended up doing on Jan 1st, so I toned it down a bit and just put the glitter on an accent nail instead of all of them!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Rimmel Gold Save the Queen & Barry M Starlight  Since then I've just been changing my mani once a week.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ILNP Black Orchid (pre cleanup!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A-England Excalibur. This went with the silver shoes I wore to a black tie dinner (toes were Essie Ignite the Night, dress was black & red)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A-England Fotheringhay Castle.   Speaking of which, I ended up receiving two of these for Christmas, so I have a spare. If any of the UK girls would like it, drop me a PM! (If you have something to swap for, even better  )


----------



## MRV (Feb 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> MRV, look what I've found on Instagram!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, wow! I have a few likes from some indie brands which I'm always astonished by, but now I'm an international mani model! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, Anitacska!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 



Well I just realised I haven't posted on this thread since before Christmas! I've been reading along and enjoying everyone's lovely manis and hauls though.

The cold weather has been destroying my cuticles, I need to give them some more intensive care. I ended up having bare nails for most of the Christmas break. Went away with family, and just ran out of time to do it before I went. I'd planned a sparkly mani for New Year's Eve that I ended up doing on Jan 1st, so I toned it down a bit and just put the glitter on an accent nail instead of all of them!





Rimmel Gold Save the Queen & Barry M Starlight

Since then I've just been changing my mani once a week.





ILNP Black Orchid (pre cleanup!)





A-England Excalibur. This went with the silver shoes I wore to a black tie dinner (toes were Essie Ignite the Night, dress was black & red)





A-England Fotheringhay Castle.

Speaking of which, I ended up receiving two of these for Christmas, so I have a spare. If any of the UK girls would like it, drop me a PM! (If you have something to swap for, even better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


Such lovely manis, Black Orchid is gorgeous. I'd be interested in swapping for Fotheringhay Castle, I have a few duplicates, will PM you the list later.  

Quote:Originally Posted by *MRV* 



Oh, wow! I have a few likes from some indie brands which I'm always astonished by, but now I'm an international mani model! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, Anitacska!




  The weird thing was it was credited to another user with a very similar name, so I was thinking that's not you! The mani was the same as you posted here, but the background was different. Then I did a bit of digging around and found your account.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2015)

Current mani, just finished stamping. Inglot 139 with Barry M Superdrug Birthday and a couple of Konad plates and white Konad stamping polish. The wonky butterfly is annoying me, but couldn't get it straight, so gave up.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani, just finished stamping. Inglot 139 with Barry M Superdrug Birthday and a couple of Konad plates and white Konad stamping polish. The wonky butterfly is annoying me, but couldn't get it straight, so gave up.









 I just love this one! reminds me of a dress I have...

  I will of course include a pic of said dress...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2015)

And my mani:  Dance Legend 181 'termoshine' thermal It was sort of a dried blood red when warm and nearly black when cold  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Taking it off was brutal, my nails are taking a few days off lol


----------



## MRV (Feb 4, 2015)

A quick mani post again: first Enchanted February 2014 and an accent with CbL O Holy Night





  and Enchanted La La Land with KBS Snow Much Fun.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: first Enchanted February 2014 and an accent with CbL O Holy Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis. I hate you for having February 2014 and La-La-Land, I don't have either. Okay, I don't hate you, but I do envy you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really annoyed with Models Own, I placed an order literally one hour into their sale on Thursday and I still haven't received it. Apparently it was dispatched on Saturday by courier. Grr!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: Elevation Arabic Sea 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are cute colours, especially the metallics.  They all work well together.  What a shame about dropping a nail's worth!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's odd. But pretty mani anyway.
> 
> I have lots to show you. 3 of my orders came, 2 of them from MeiMei, including my Takkos. I did notice that she charged $50 for shipping and the actual postage on the box was just over $30, so I e-mailed her and asked for a refund. I don't mind paying a few extra $s, but $20 is just pushing it! She did refund me which is good.
> 
> ...


So many pretties!  So many Takkitos!  I think you've managed to overtake me in one fell swoop! 
  I like your mani, sorry you don't!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My newest mani, China Glaze Coconut Kiss with CG Marry a Millionaire on the accents. I'm happy with this one (except for the small chip on my thumb).


That's just my sort of purple, lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Speaking of which, I ended up receiving two of these for Christmas, so I have a spare. If any of the UK girls would like it, drop me a PM! (If you have something to swap for, even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely manis!  Especially Black Orchid.... I so need to get that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, wow! I have a few likes from some indie brands which I'm always astonished by, but now I'm an international mani model!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani, just finished stamping. Inglot 139 with Barry M Superdrug Birthday and a couple of Konad plates and white Konad stamping polish. The wonky butterfly is annoying me, but couldn't get it straight, so gave up.


So lovely and bright, you don't notice any wonkiness!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Taking it off was brutal, my nails are taking a few days off lol


Very nice in both colours!  I feel your pain, I was utterly fed up by the time All Wrapped Up was (nearly) off my nails - I'm so glad I didn't get more circles on in the end, I'd still be stripping the stuff off days later!  My pot remover didn't help at all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: first Enchanted February 2014 and an accent with CbL O Holy Night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are both stunning manis, so glad I have Feb 14, I love it on you.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post again: first Enchanted February 2014 and an accent with CbL O Holy Night
> 
> and Enchanted La La Land with KBS Snow Much Fun.


  I love both of these, especially the first one!  Haul central in my house today, I got 5 more A-Englands and my Models Own order. Love the box the Models Own came in, kind of makes me begrudge paying for P&P a bit less lol! Let's see if I can get any pics, light's not great here.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2015)

New polishes!



  Glam Polish Wednesday, Bear Pawlish Betty Lou Got Her Wings, Powder Perfect Maneater & Foreboding, Hit Polish Mulberry Wine



  Colors by Llarowe Sandy We Ain't In Kansas Anymore & Bad (reformulation), Love Thy Polish Smurf's Got The Blues, Takko Lacquer Wooster St,, Above The Curve TARDIS


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



So many pretties!  So many Takkitos!  I think you've managed to overtake me in one fell swoop! 
I like your mani, sorry you don't!



I was just very lucky as I happened to see her Instagram post pretty much immediately, so I quickly ordered it all. 

Thanks. It was okay, but not my favourite.

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



That's just my sort of purple, lovely!



Yes, it's really lovely, isn't it?

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



So lovely and bright, you don't notice any wonkiness!



Aaw, thank you. 

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 



Very nice in both colours!  I feel your pain, I was utterly fed up by the time All Wrapped Up was (nearly) off my nails - I'm so glad I didn't get more circles on in the end, I'd still be stripping the stuff off days later!  My pot remover didn't help at all.



Try the foil method next! Honestly works so well and quickly. 

Quote:Originally Posted by *jennyap* 




I love both of these, especially the first one!

Haul central in my house today, I got 5 more A-Englands and my Models Own order. Love the box the Models Own came in, kind of makes me begrudge paying for P&P a bit less lol! Let's see if I can get any pics, light's not great here.


I've finally received my Models Own order too. 

Did you get my PM re your spare A-England?

Quote:Originally Posted by *PearlyQueen* 


 New polishes!



Glam Polish Wednesday, Bear Pawlish Betty Lou Got Her Wings, Powder Perfect Maneater & Foreboding, Hit Polish Mulberry Wine



Colors by Llarowe Sandy We Ain't In Kansas Anymore & Bad (reformulation), Love Thy Polish Smurf's Got The Blues, Takko Lacquer Wooster St,, Above The Curve TARDIS



Looks like a mostly blue week this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But wait, didn't you order two Takkos???
  And no new mani this week???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New polishes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will definitely try the foil method next time I wear that one!
  OMG, where did my other Takko go???  I left them all out because when I went to take the pic I needed to recharge my batteries, it must have disappeared between times.  Ozzy thinks Nail Polishes make great toys, could be anywhere!!!  Will add it to the next list (assuming I find it!) - and I've just noticed my rechargeable batteries which were with them have gone too, he's a little ****!  I love that you knew that it was missing before I did!
  New mani will follow in a bit!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2015)

So last week I had an email from a Survey Panel I belong to saying they were running a nail polish test, so I decided to apply and this is what they sent me:




It's by l'Oreal and I think it's called Crystals, and looks like a glass fleck finish.
  So as I have to review it for them, it's this week's mani:












It has a subtle duochrome effect in the right lighting, with a shift from orange to peach to gold, and in the sun (which only appeared when I didn't have a camera!) there's a slight sparkle from the flecks.  I was concerned it was more of a topper, but I got away with 3 coats!
  They said it was OK to discuss it, so I guess I can post here!
  Not a colour I'd have picked out, but that means it's nice to have something a bit different in my stash!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So last week I had an email from a Survey Panel I belong to saying they were running a nail polish test, so I decided to apply and this is what they sent me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice to get free stuff, although this polish doesn't excite me one bit.


----------



## MRV (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm trying to get back on commenting but there's just too much stuff going on now. Here's the latest mani: BL La Moss and EP The Sea Was Red. I was able to snap a pic in real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sunlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anitascka, you see, it's a bit warmer than what it shows on IG, a champagne I'd say (the colour is the same as some yarns in have in 'champagne').


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2015)

Feels like forever since I last posted about hauls and manis. Here's my newest mani, F.U.N Lacquer Pink Tulips on the Green. Hence the stamping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a subtle thermal, from light green with pink shimmmer to very light cream with pink shimmer, but the shimmer is duochrome and also looks gold sometimes.









  My new Models Own polishes





  No other new polishes to show you, but I have a package coming from my US postbox that should be here any day now and I have a Rainbow Connection order imminent too. That was weird actually, she'd put up a LE Glam Polish without notice that I managed to catch. She's restocking tonight and launching the Hairspray collection as well as 3 new exclusives, but no idea what that polish was part of. Looks very pretty though, so looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> I'm trying to get back on commenting but there's just too much stuff going on now. Here's the latest mani: BL La Moss and EP The Sea Was Red. I was able to snap a pic in real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aaw, lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did you do the pattern? Very nice!


----------



## MRV (Feb 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  TY! I saw it on Pshiiit (not her idea though). You put the base on and then immediately put the drops or otherwise they don't 'melt in'. She has a video on it. Looks really easy but I found it difficult to put the right amout of polish for the drops (you also work with just one application for all the drops per nail). Redid some nails.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> I'm trying to get back on commenting but there's just too much stuff going on now. Here's the latest mani: BL La Moss and EP The Sea Was Red. I was able to snap a pic in real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really pretty mani, I like it!  I did buy The Sea Was Red, I think it's in my US box, looks good on you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Feels like forever since I last posted about hauls and manis. Here's my newest mani, F.U.N Lacquer Pink Tulips on the Green. Hence the stamping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!
  I was so tempted to buy at least a few of those MO metallics, they look awesome in your pic.  Hopefully in a few years we'll get to see them on you lol!
  By the way I found my Takko - but not my battery....
  Will post its piccy with this week's haulage.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice! I was so tempted to buy at least a few of those MO metallics, they look awesome in your pic.  Hopefully in a few years we'll get to see them on you lol! By the way I found my Takko - but not my battery.... Will post its piccy with this week's haulage.


  Thank goodness for that!  Hahaha, I'm planning on using the MO chrome polishes for stamping soon. My nails are not smooth enough to wear them alone.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2015)

Quick haul and mani pictures





  EP April 2014 with China Glaze Prism with nail vinyls plus on my index and little finger it's the new Glam Polish that I just received from Rainbow Connection (called To the Night the FOUR of us Will Never Forget).

  This is the polish plus two new Femme Fatales:


----------



## nailpolishjunki (Feb 7, 2015)

Hello! New girl here! I just though I'd share some pics of some mani's I've done!!!













Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2015)

nailpolishjunki said:


> Hello! New girl here! I just though I'd share some pics of some mani's I've done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Very nice manis! I can't pick a favourite, they are all gorgeous. Maybe the blue one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep on posting them, we are a very friendly bunch and enjoy seeing each others' manis.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2015)

If anyone's interested, Mei Mei has just launched the exclusive Glam Polish duo. It's on her Moo Moo's Signature website: http://moomoosignatures.bigcartel.com/product/glam-polish-fairytale-life-duo-le


----------



## Honi (Feb 8, 2015)

Catrice - Get the Blues




  Isadora Cotton Candy + Spring Bud




  Isadora Posh Peach + Maybelline Light it up





  Mac Fabulous Fete + Essie The Perfect Cover Up


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Quick haul and mani pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty combo you've done there, calming but sparkly!
  Love that last FF in your mini-haul, what is it called?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2015)

nailpolishjunki said:


> Hello! New girl here! I just though I'd share some pics of some mani's I've done!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome!  You're so talented, I love what you've done - my personal fave is the purple one!
  I just buy fancy polishes because I'm useless at nail art!
  I look forward to seeing more from you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2015)

Honi said:


> Catrice - Get the Blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Honi, those all look lovely!  That first blue is really pretty, and those little glitters are adorable!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2015)

New polishes!  (Including last week's refugee):



  Glam Polish - Dreamgirls, Lydia, Helm's Deep & Tiffany, Takko Lacquer Alchemist, Colors by Llarowe Shimmer Me Timbers



  Powder Perfect Exhilaration, Widow's Walk & Another Time And Place, Cirque Boudoir, Joss Sudden Impulse


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2015)

And this week's mani is Glam Polish Dreamgirls:



  Halogens



  Indoor daylight



  Sun


----------



## rekhyt (Feb 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this week's mani is Glam Polish Dreamgirls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, wowzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Late to the Glam party but i'm falling in love with the brand lately!


----------



## nailpolishjunki (Feb 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice manis! I can't pick a favourite, they are all gorgeous. Maybe the blue one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for your kind words!!! I can't wait to see everyone else's lovely manis!


----------



## nailpolishjunki (Feb 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hello and welcome!  You're so talented, I love what you've done - my personal fave is the purple one!
> I just buy fancy polishes because I'm useless at nail art!
> I look forward to seeing more from you!


  Thanks so much for having me!!! I wish I were truly talented... I envy women who can do nail art with paint brushes and acrylic.  I just use stamping plates


----------



## MRV (Feb 9, 2015)

Huh, I'm so behind...



Fuzzy said:


> Always interesting to try something new, good job! Manis with big glitter polish always take me forever, there's a lot of dabbing and poking and waiting for things to dry involved.
> 
> this one from xmas took approximately 10000 hours lol
> 
> ...


  Hey there, Fuzzy! That's a very pretty mani you did with SFW!


----------



## MRV (Feb 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Congratulations!


  TY!


----------



## MRV (Feb 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this week's mani is Glam Polish Dreamgirls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  A lovely purple!








nailpolishjunki! Your quote was somehow left out. Great manis you've got there! Love the last one most.


----------



## MRV (Feb 9, 2015)

New mani's Elevation Quarter Past Midnight. For some reason stamping was difficult, I could not get the pattern on the stamper (it was a new plate), nor to show up really (used 2 different poslishes), and not to mention photopraphing it! The studs are a GWP from EdM.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> Huh, I'm so behind...
> 
> 
> Congrats on Takkos and Europe! Your VIP packages really sound something to look for!
> ...


  Thanks. I'm more excited about Europe than the Takkos actually. Their new video has just come out and the new album is out on the 2nd March. It's called War of Kings if anyone's interested. 

  How many polishes does a Helmer take? I may have some extra space once we've done out loft extension (possibly in the spring/summer), so thinking of getting some proper storage for my nail polishes.

  Sorry to hear about your troubles with UV and Unpredictable. Have you contacted PP about it? Indie makers are usually pretty good about replacing their faulty polishes, word of mouth is a very strong way of people hearing about them and they need to keep their good reputation.

  I've just ordered some liquid palisade and will try water marbling soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> New mani's Elevation Quarter Past Midnight. For some reason stamping was difficult, I could not get the pattern on the stamper (it was a new plate), nor to show up really (used 2 different poslishes), and not to mention photopraphing it! The studs are a GWP from EdM.


  I like it. What polish did you stamp with? What plate (to avoid, hahaha)?


----------



## MRV (Feb 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks. The FF's are Stand in the Clouds and Blue Vervain. Not sure if BV is still available, apparently it was some unsold monthly polish.
> ...


  I also ordered Stand in the Clouds, but I'm not going for those monthly/box/or whatnot polishes, it would be just too difficult/expensive.

  TY! First I tried with AE Crown of Thistles (ring finger) and then with Mentality Purple Opaque (this was the international mani model stamping polish). The plate is EdM10.


  New mani's CG Dashboard Dreamer (so pretty icy blue with pinky shimmer), FF Mermaiden's Adoration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (even better irl, Anitacska!), and CbL O Holy Night.


----------



## MRV (Feb 11, 2015)

So the Helmer: in one drawer I have 88 Hare size bottles. Another has 122 CbL/FF/EdM and PP bottles squized in. That might be the max. Anitacska, I think you said you'd need five Helmers atm, and that sounds about right.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> So the Helmer: in one drawer I have 88 Hare size bottles. Another has 122 CbL/FF/EdM and PP bottles squized in. That might be the max. Anitacska, I think you said you'd need five Helmers atm, and that sounds about right.


  Ugh, that's a lot of Helmers. So they take roughly 500 polishes each? (I have around 2500 polishes atm.) Thanks for the info. x


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2015)

Epic nail mail yesterday, I'd emptied out my US postbox. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, it's full again. Anyway, the Different Dimension order was from the end of December, so it's not as bad as it seems (or at least that's what I tell myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).





























  2 A.M. Summer Night is so pretty and very difficult to photograph. I got that from a girl on the FB group. Freeze Machine is from the last restock, it's my second one, hoping to swap it for something else, or sell it later.

  Current mani is Femme Fatale Midnight Masquarade. I wore it alone yesterday then stamped on it with Models Own Chrome Gold (I can confirm it stamps really well) and added Miss Sporty Candy Shine 003 glitter. I really like this combo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 11, 2015)

nailpolishjunki said:


> Thanks so much for having me!!! I wish I were truly talented... I envy women who can do nail art with paint brushes and acrylic.  I just use stamping plates


Lol, I couldn't even master a stamping plate - I did try!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> New mani's Elevation Quarter Past Midnight. For some reason stamping was difficult, I could not get the pattern on the stamper (it was a new plate), nor to show up really (used 2 different poslishes), and not to mention photopraphing it! The studs are a GWP from EdM.


Looks lovely despite your issues.  That's another Elevation I have in the US awaiting me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> I can give you a Helmer estimate once I remember to check it out at home.
> 
> No, but that's a good idea, thanks.
> 
> ...


OMG that silver holo is absolutely stunning!  Silvers don't really suit me, but you wear them so well I always want them when I see your pics!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Epic nail mail yesterday, I'd emptied out my US postbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning haul, those PO box deliveries are always awesome, so many nice things!
  I NEED TO KNOW WHAT THAT PURPLE GLAM (THIRD ONE!) IS!!!!!  I enlarged the pic, but I can't see it! 
  Love your mani too, though I must admit I think I prefer it pre-stamping.  Embarassingly, I can't remember if I have that polish or not!!!  Glad the MOs worked out as planned though.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning haul, those PO box deliveries are always awesome, so many nice things!
> I NEED TO KNOW WHAT THAT PURPLE GLAM (THIRD ONE!) IS!!!!!  I enlarged the pic, but I can't see it!
> Love your mani too, though I must admit I think I prefer it pre-stamping.  Embarassingly, I can't remember if I have that polish or not!!!  Glad the MOs worked out as planned though.


  It is their store exclusive, Temptation. http://glampolish.bigcartel.com/product/temptation-limited-edition-store-exclusive-pre-order-official-release-date-april-30th You can have it shipped to the US (from their US distributor) if you're interested.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It is their store exclusive, Temptation. http://glampolish.bigcartel.com/product/temptation-limited-edition-store-exclusive-pre-order-official-release-date-april-30th You can have it shipped to the US (from their US distributor) if you're interested.


Thank you!  I've been thinking about an order soon, so I'll add that one to the list - it looks so much nicer in your pic than in theirs, I hadn't really paid it any attention.  Mind you, there are sooo many pretties that they make, I've been going a bit nuts ordering them!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!  I've been thinking about an order soon, so I'll add that one to the list - it looks so much nicer in your pic than in theirs, I hadn't really paid it any attention.  Mind you, there are sooo many pretties that they make, I've been going a bit nuts ordering them!


  You're welcome. I have bought so many lately as well. I have a package from RC waiting at the post office (missed the postman, I have another 2 as well, so tomorrow I'll be posting similar pictures, incl. a MASSIVE Darling Diva order) and that has 6 more Glam Polishes in it. Now just need to get around to using them!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Epic nail mail yesterday, I'd emptied out my US postbox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Spectacular haul & mani!




  I did some swatch sticks this past week, so that's all the polish I did. lol 

  Had loads of fun this morning, I look out my window a little before 5am and there is a river running down the front lawn and walkway. one of the water mains blew out (not my building's water) My rain boots got a good workout lol I was mid-calf deep in slush trying to help the police officer to find where it was coming out of the calling the building manager to let him know. The city is now digging up the road to repair it(LOUD!!) they're done for the night, back tomorrow no doubt. Lots of ice outside and even more rock salt!


----------



## jennyap (Feb 12, 2015)

[@]Anitacska[/@] take a look at the 9 drawer Alex for storage. Much more expensive than the Helmer obviously, but depending on how you use it, I reckon you could get your collection in 2 of them. There are 5 small drawers and 4 deep ones. I have my polish in 4 of the small ones - currently have around 380 polishes and still lots of room in those drawers. In the deep drawers I use these Skubb baskets - http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60192633/ - two small squares and two rectangles fit perfectly in one drawer, and if you had some polishes you weren't precious about being stood up you could get a lot in those drawers that way. Even standing everything up, I reckon it must hold around 1000 polishes. Only major drawback is that the drawers don't come all the way out, so whatever's in the back isn't that easy to get to (but the plus side of that is the drawers are self supporting).  ETA As I'm home now I just did a little shuffling around and worked out that one drawer will hold 150 A-Englands if you fill it to the back.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2015)

jennyap said:


> [@]Anitacska[/@] take a look at the 9 drawer Alex for storage. Much more expensive than the Helmer obviously, but depending on how you use it, I reckon you could get your collection in 2 of them. There are 5 small drawers and 4 deep ones. I have my polish in 4 of the small ones - currently have around 380 polishes and still lots of room in those drawers. In the deep drawers I use these Skubb baskets - http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/60192633/ - two small squares and two rectangles fit perfectly in one drawer, and if you had some polishes you weren't precious about being stood up you could get a lot in those drawers that way. Even standing everything up, I reckon it must hold around 1000 polishes. Only major drawback is that the drawers don't come all the way out, so whatever's in the back isn't that easy to get to (but the plus side of that is the drawers are self supporting).  ETA As I'm home now I just did a little shuffling around and worked out that one drawer will hold 150 A-Englands if you fill it to the back.


  Thanks Jenny, that's really helpful! It won't happen until the summer, but I'll keep it in mind.   Ran out of energy to post my pictures (epic nail mail day 2), will do it tomorrow. Prepare yourselves for some massive nail polish porn! :haha:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2015)

Are you ready for some massive nail polish spam? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Firstly my HUGE Darling Diva haul. They are all so pretty. The last 8 are the new flakies.

















  More Glam Polishes from Rainbow Connection (first 3 are their exclusives).





  Also from RC.





  New CbLs and a couple of others.





  My first Cupcake Polishes and Mac Silver Dew.





  If you're interested in names, please ask, I can't type them all up. 

  My mani, EdM Seeing Red with EdM Heart Street. I considered some stamping as well, but Seeing Red is such a pretty holo, I decided to leave it alone.









  I also got this cute nail polish pendant from RC (it's from Starrily). Love it!


----------



## MRV (Feb 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Are you ready for some massive nail polish spam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








BTW - do you pay import taxes for these shipments? I've had two parcels in the customs this week. Today I received a notice about a package from Feelunique (two is coming from them). So I call the customs and say don't know which one it is - they say pay for just one now and for the other one later so all taxes get paid (mmm, sure). Constant tax paying would make me crazy, but the biggest problem with forwarding for me is the copies of two IDs. Here we have this social security number, and handing this info to some random parties overseas (or even at home) would be the key to identity theft. So not going to do it!

  That's a pretty mani for the Valentine's! And love your new pendant. I've only received a NP looking highlighter!

  Ok, my Valentine's mani is Pahlish Charn. Lavender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> It's from C4N.
> 
> I'd say more like 600 or even more (if you have also smaller bottles than just Hare sized). I actually have only two Helmers for NPs atm, the third one is for MU and the new one is my temporal MU storage (which later will serve NPs).
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for your input on the Helmer and Alex. I will have to go to IKEA and have a look myself. It won't be until the summer, that's when our loft conversion is likely to be finished. Hasn't even started yet. But we should gain two extra bedrooms, so my son can have a proper bedroom (his current one is the boxroom, it's roughly 2 m by 2.5 m). So I'm planning on using his current bedroom for storage (toys, bedlinen, nail polish, you know, all the necessities! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then probably use the spare bedroom for storage too, but for stuff that's less needed day to day (basically the contents of our attic). It will cost a lot of money, so I'll have to cut down on my beauty purchases. I know it doesn't look like that atm, but I haven't actually ordered any polish all week! I did pick up a tiny bottle of glitter polish in H&M today, but that's all. 

  That is a pain about the tax paying. I mostly manage to avoid it, usually ask the sellers to mark their packages with a low value. DD put $24 on hers which was just below the limit, despite it containing $150+ worth of polish! The US postbox I can put the value down for the packages, so I've been careful. Only bloody EP made me pay tax for putting $27 on her package last time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's a lovely mani, simple but pretty. Mine won't last for Valentines Day, already chipping quite badly. But I'm not fussed, we're not doing anything anyway. If hubby's lucky he might get a card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll probably have a takeaway tomorrow evening, but it will be with the children.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you fed up with me and my haul pictures yet? No? Good, because I have more to show you!





  These came yesterday (from eBay) and I picked up the little bottle of glitter polish from H&M (it's called Pastel Dots). The OPIs are the  Mini Tints.




  Hypnotic Polish haul (DL Aquarelle 7, Serum no. 5 Power, CbL Intrigue (HP exclusive), Glam Polish Break the Ice (HP exclusive), and Mei Mei exclusive Glam duo Princess Parking Only and Beauty Queen

  Finally my mani. I HATE this polish. Hate it. Application was difficult, took 3-4 coats to become fairly even, the shards kept sinking to the bottom of the bottle, so I was forever having to shake it. Then today whole nails kept falling off. The first one right after I took the first picture and put my hands under the hot tap to show the thermal effect. Stuck it back on, another fell off again under hot water. Then another one, and another one. I've lost count. I stuck them back on, and quickly did some stamping, but I don't think it will survive past lunchtime tomorrow. Grr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The polish is Bells Kandi Shattered Mermaid Pearls by the way.




  Cold




  Warm




  Transition




  Stamped with MoYou Sailor 08 plate


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Are you ready for some massive nail polish spam?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was definitely a good mail day!  So many pretties!
  I adore your mani, looking forward to trying Seeing Red, it looked lovely in the bottle and it's living up to expectations in your pics!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2015)

MRV said:


> It's from C4N.
> 
> I'd say more like 600 or even more (if you have also smaller bottles than just Hare sized). I actually have only two Helmers for NPs atm, the third one is for MU and the new one is my temporal MU storage (which later will serve NPs).
> 
> ...


That's a pretty polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Are you fed up with me and my haul pictures yet? No? Good, because I have more to show you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More gorgeous polishes, fabulous!
  Oh dear re mani, that's a real disappointment when they just don't work.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2015)

New mani is Above The Curve TARDIS:
  Loved the name tag on this one:



























Gorgeous turquoise, holo is very good in strong lighting like halogens.  Reads metallic blue in most lights, shifts to a green in lower lighting and in some instances the turquoise version shows a slight purple duochrome.
  Bears no resemblance to TARDIS colour....
  Overall, I love this colour which is just the kind of blue I adore.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2015)

This week's nail mail!



  Glitter Gal Fiery Furnace, Powder Perfect In My Dreams & Fading Tapestry, Bear Pawlish I'll Turn You Into A Prince & All Of Time And Space



  Glam Polish Somewhere That's Green, Peace of Mind, Tranquil Shores, Polar Lights, Isengard



  Celestial Cosmetics Aurora, Hit Polish Plumberry, Colors by Llarowe Little Drummer Boy, Dance Legend Ash (a free gift!)


----------



## MRV (Feb 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's nail mail!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, All Of Time And Space looks great!


  This week's first mani is Cadillacquer Keep Breathing





  And I got a Canadian lollipop with my Harlow order


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2015)

MRV said:


> NP! Hope you'll find a storage solution. It's so much easier when it works. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Oh no, that's horrible! The polish looks nice though and your stamping perfect.
> ...


  That's a really nice mani. What's on your ring finger?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2015)

MRV said:


> NP! Hope you'll find a storage solution. It's so much easier when it works. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Oh no, that's horrible! The polish looks nice though and your stamping perfect.
> ...


That's a really nice combo, I'm always impressed by Cadilacquer on other people, but somehow it's never made it into my basket.
  And free lollies are always a good thing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2015)

My current mani, CbL Purple Pizzazz. It's a bit more purple and less blue than in the pictures. I also stamped it (thumb and ring finger) with Color Club Cloud Nine, but it's barely visible. The only thing you can see is a bit more linear holo. PP isn't very linear, but it is gorgeous, so sparkly under bright light.


----------



## MRV (Feb 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, CbL Purple Pizzazz. It's a bit more purple and less blue than in the pictures. I also stamped it (thumb and ring finger) with Color Club Cloud Nine, but it's barely visible. The only thing you can see is a bit more linear holo. PP isn't very linear, but it is gorgeous, so sparkly under bright light.


  That's a pretty plurple! I like how it looks in the first pic.

  I'm also wearing a holo for a change: KBS Ins and Sprouts with BL Sozzled


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It's just stamping. The same polish (Mentality Purple Opaque) and stamper that I used with the problematic stamping so the problem seems to have been the plate.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I ate it instantly!
> ...


  Thanks. 

  This is such a pretty green holo. Maybe I should get it. Hmm. 

  Today's mani is Barry M Matt White with giraffe pattern vinyls and Color Club Cloud Nine, plus Different Dimension Feelin' Spotty on index finger (and my thumb). I really like how it tuned out, such a fun mani.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2015)

This thread has gone really quiet. Where is everyone?

  Anyway, small haul, new EdMs from Rainbow Connection and Topshop Marshmallow.




  Marshmallow, I Forbid It!, Chicken of the Cave, Mind Powers, Lace Man, Calibrated, Insipid

  No new mani, my giraffe pattern is holding up very well, I've only got a tiny chip and it's so pretty, I couldn't bear to take it off. Will do a new one tomorrow though as we're going to a swimming pool tomorrow, so it's bound to chip off anyway.


----------



## MRV (Feb 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> This thread has gone really quiet. Where is everyone?
> 
> Anyway, small haul, new EdMs from Rainbow Connection and Topshop Marshmallow.
> 
> ...








 You got Lace Man, too! I have not ordered it yet. Last I refused to pay the Llarowe price (Euro is almost the same as USD now, everything 20-30% more expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  Here's EP Freeze Machine over BL La Moss:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, CbL Purple Pizzazz. It's a bit more purple and less blue than in the pictures. I also stamped it (thumb and ring finger) with Color Club Cloud Nine, but it's barely visible. The only thing you can see is a bit more linear holo. PP isn't very linear, but it is gorgeous, so sparkly under bright light.


  Lovely!  (very subtle!)
  I nearly bought PP so many times, but it never made it here in the end.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! It's just stamping. The same polish (Mentality Purple Opaque) and stamper that I used with the problematic stamping so the problem seems to have been the plate.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I ate it instantly!
> ...


  That's so unusual, love the top holo especially, it's soooo shiny!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is such a pretty green holo. Maybe I should get it. Hmm.
> 
> Today's mani is Barry M Matt White with giraffe pattern vinyls and Color Club Cloud Nine, plus Different Dimension Feelin' Spotty on index finger (and my thumb). I really like how it tuned out, such a fun mani.


  I totally love this mani!  Gorgeous in every way, the pattern, the holo, the glitter, the way they look together...
  I have Nail Envy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> This thread has gone really quiet. Where is everyone?
> 
> Anyway, small haul, new EdMs from Rainbow Connection and Topshop Marshmallow.
> 
> ...


  I'm still here....
  But I don't know where everyone else has got to!  
  I so want some of those EdMs, my wishlist isn't long but it does include both Mind Powers and Calibrated - and I may have to add I Forbid It! looking at that pic!  I love them, so pretty.  I want Dead and Dreaming too, but they'll have to wait till I can afford them (and also till I get a few other bits that are higher up my wishlist!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, yup, you need it.
> 
> Love that giraffe pattern. Where is it from? And Cloud Nine is so pretty. Don't have that one.
> 
> ...


  That's so pretty, I was so tempted to buy Freeze Machine though it's not in my usual style - I think I'd have gone for it if there had been something else I was buying at the time.
  I have filed that in the back of my mind now, maybe one day I'll get it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's so pretty, I was so tempted to buy Freeze Machine though it's not in my usual style - I think I'd have gone for it if there had been something else I was buying at the time.
> I have filed that in the back of my mind now, maybe one day I'll get it!


  I have a spare FM if you're interested, I bought it for swapping, but honestly, noone really wants it. Plus I can only really swap within the UK. You can have it for £16 incl. postage if you're interested. Also, I was thinking of you the other day, I was in TKMaxx and they had a ton of Illamasqua polishes for £3.99 incl. Veridian. I still have that if you want it. Or just go to TKMaxx!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2015)

New mani. Ciate Ferris Wheel with Collection Fairy Dust and Cotton Candy caviar pearls. I took the photo immediately after I finished the mani as I suspected it won't hold up for long. I was right, most of the pearls have now fallen off. It is really not a long lasting mani. The only nail that held up at all well was my left thumb because I messed it up first time round (don't put topcoat on the pearls as it melts them and the colours just run off) and I had put rather a lot of polish on it so the pearls stuck down better, although didn't look as good as the other nails. Anyway, I suspect even those will be gone after my morning shower.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The giraffe vinyls were from Rainbow Connection, it was a set with the Feelin' Spotty polish. I think they're from Nail Vinyls, definitely not Diff Dim.
> 
> Ugh, that's a pain with the Euro. Hope it goes up again. I'm not sure where the £ is compared to the $, hopefully nice and high, so we can buy lots of cheap stuff when we go to Florida next month.
> 
> ...


Oo, yes please!  I'd forgotten all about Viridian, I'll check out TKMaxx tomorrow!  PM me how you would like payment for FM!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani. Ciate Ferris Wheel with Collection Fairy Dust and Cotton Candy caviar pearls. I took the photo immediately after I finished the mani as I suspected it won't hold up for long. I was right, most of the pearls have now fallen off. It is really not a long lasting mani. The only nail that held up at all well was my left thumb because I messed it up first time round (don't put topcoat on the pearls as it melts them and the colours just run off) and I had put rather a lot of polish on it so the pearls stuck down better, although didn't look as good as the other nails. Anyway, I suspect even those will be gone after my morning shower.


What a shame about your pearly mani!  I looked at those little vials so many times, but I suspected they'd be useless, sounds like I saved myself a few quid!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> What a shame about your pearly mani!  I looked at those little vials so many times, but I suspected they'd be useless, sounds like I saved myself a few quid!


  It was kind of fun, but not practical. In the end not only most of the pearls fell off, the remaining ones seem to lose their colour. Oh well, it was an interesting experiment.

  My current mani is EdM Sakura with Orly Miss Conduct and some cherry blossom stamping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> PM'ed you.
> 
> 
> It was kind of fun, but not practical. In the end not only most of the pearls fell off, the remaining ones seem to lose their colour. Oh well, it was an interesting experiment.
> ...


  PM'd you back!
  Love your new mani, that red is especially gorgeous and the stamping is nice on it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> PM'd you back!
> Love your new mani, that red is especially gorgeous and the stamping is nice on it.


  Thank you. It's actually more of a dark pink, but came out red in the photos due to the sunshine. This is probably more colour accurate:


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Hardly wear polish but this week I'm using an Orly base coat and OPI Don't Pretzel My Buttons


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 23, 2015)

So here's this week's mani, Polish Me Silly Chill Out:
















This needs undies!!!  I spent all day yesterday trying to get it to work as a 3-thick-coater and it looked OK when I took these pics.  However, I spent the rest of the day having to redo it because it hadn't dried properly and I kept taking chunks out of it.  I thought I'd beaten it and had a really pretty mani, but I got up this morning and every single nail had "bedsheet" creases.  So I'm off to do another mani this evening!  And Chill Out is going into the "toppers" drawer!
  And guess what - no new polishes for this week!  So 2 used, none added, I'm moving untried mountain one pebble at a time...!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> PM'ed you.
> 
> 
> It was kind of fun, but not practical. In the end not only most of the pearls fell off, the remaining ones seem to lose their colour. Oh well, it was an interesting experiment.
> ...


   Perfect match there AWS---I like it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here's this week's mani, Polish Me Silly Chill Out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Your nails are A--MA-ZING!  The colors in this mani are so pretty.  Too bad about the sheet marks.  I chuckled about the untried mountain. I can relate----I wore BL 
   Tramp Stamp for the first time over the weekend.  I laughed at myself when I realized it had never been opened.  I haven't purchased NP as nearly as often or as much 
   as I once did.  That said, I'm waiting for Chanel Intemporel (Shimmering Silver) to arrive.  That's right---just one NP!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   This just smacks of spring!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:   [COLOR=0000FF]   You're so creative.  I'm doing well if I can complete a plain ole polish change!!![/COLOR]:haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]  Perfect match there AWS---I like it!!!!!!!!![/COLOR]


  Thanks! I need to be neater, though lol


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Classy!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Classy!


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 23, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I need to be neater, though lol


    Didn't even notice!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Didn't even notice!!!![/COLOR]


  Good lol :frenz:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This just smacks of spring!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Honestly, it's very easy. Just two polishes and a bit of stamping.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here's this week's mani, Polish Me Silly Chill Out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Super pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate when polish wont dry hard! 





  no mani pics from me- I have to get back at it now that I'm starting to feel better. no polish hauls either, I did get 2 Sugarpill pressed eyeshadows from their birthday sale(Candy Crush & Kitten Parade)
  It also needs to stop being so cold. Extreme cold weather alerts almost every day!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Your nails are A--MA-ZING!  The colors in this mani are so pretty.  Too bad about the sheet marks.  I chuckled about the untried mountain. I can relate----I wore BL
> Tramp Stamp for the first time over the weekend.  I laughed at myself when I realized it had never been opened.  I haven't purchased NP as nearly as often or as much
> as I once did.  That said, I'm waiting for Chanel Intemporel (Shimmering Silver) to arrive.  That's right---just one NP!


Polishes come in singles???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 24, 2015)

So here's my replacement mani - Powder Perfect Exhilaration:



  Gorgeous - eats topcoat...
  This pic was after 2 coats, I added a third later.  Got up this morning, and blow me down if it wasn't all rough again!  I used a thick one too!  I'm going to try HK Girl shortly.
  I actually don't mind, it's sooooo sparkly!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you [@]Fuzzy[/@] :-D


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here's my replacement mani - Powder Perfect Exhilaration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh pretty and sparkly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here's my replacement mani - Powder Perfect Exhilaration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HK Girl is awesome, totally shined this baby up, smooth as!  It's even prettier now!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm just going to leave this here:













  And one more:






I have to go lie down.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2015)

Just before I go, a couple more things:













  Good night!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just before I go, a couple more things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh poo!  I knew some ilnps were coming soon but these are soooo pretty!  Wishlist grows massively...


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Polishes come in singles???








 Med came up with a novelty in NP world!


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh poo! * I knew some ilnps were coming* soon but these are soooo pretty!  *Wishlist grows massively...*


  Tell me about it...


  Ok, latest manis. These were so difficult to capture. First Isadora Beetle Green with FF In His House He Waits Dreaming (brown base with green holo glitters):





  And EdM Insipid:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2015)

27 new shades! 27! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might just have to skip the whole lot (for now). Need to be on low buy, but I have still bought loads this month already. Argh!


----------



## Honi (Feb 26, 2015)

Speaking of ILNP, just a heads up, they had the same type of breach (Credit card information stolen) that Lime Crime had. Just if you guys hadnt seen it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2015)

Honi said:


> Speaking of ILNP, just a heads up, they had the same type of breach (Credit card information stolen) that Lime Crime had. Just if you guys hadnt seen it.


  I saw that, they're dealing it really well. I never use credit card to shop, always go through Paypal, much safer. And NEVER EVER use debit card, that's just suicide.


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> 27 new shades! 27!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMFG! I had seen odd sneak peeks, but had no idea there were this many. This will be a BIG haul for me, thank heavens she does pre-orders. I have a decent stash of US$ in my paypal account, so I know what that's going on. 

  Intrigued by the holo flakies, but I know with the multichromes I found I generally preferred the regular versions. Certainly don't need both options, so that already cuts down the list of possibles at least


----------



## jennyap (Feb 26, 2015)

More pics: (courtesy of @vgp_laura)




  Peri Me




  Flower Girl + Rapture (H)




  Timeless Vow

  Need all of these.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MRV* 

  Thanks! I think FM is worth getting. It was very sparkly and glowy even in dim light (outside at night and early in the morning), and there's teal, and blue, and so many other colours!



  Oh, that's a very pretty polish. Shame it's not drying properly. Do you use a fast drying TC?




  Thanks MRV I have relieved Anitacska of her spare FM!

  My PMS mani was topped with Essence Fast Drying Top Coat, it didn't help - I honestly think it was just down to the thickness of the polish I applied to attempt to make it opaque.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2015)

MRV said:


> What a lovely purple! Love this shade. Is it some kind of texture polish as it eats TC?
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> ...


  I love your two manis, both very "you"!  
  I don't think Exhilaration is meant to be textured, I seem to recall the maker saying you might need more than one coat of topcoat but it would be worth it!   And if that's an accurate recollection, she was right!  I think it's just heavy with glitter - but the HK Girl was definitely the solution, it's still as shiny as I had hoped, and sparkling like mad in today's sunshine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> 27 new shades! 27!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  27???  Does she think she's Llarowe???
  Honestly I'm only tempted by a couple of these - though when I see swatches that may change!  If it stays at just the two I may get those plus the three outstanding from her older collections (yes, including Black Orchid!!!) and maybe one of the flakies to try out.  Depends how much I spend elsewhere before next Friday though!  And to be honest, if it's just a couple, there's not much saving doing the preorder so I won't stress about it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2015)

jennyap said:


> More pics: (courtesy of @vgp_laura)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They are all so pretty!  However, I don't find that these pale colours flatter me so much, so hopefully I'll resist - at least for a while!  This may not happen of course...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> They are all so pretty!  However, I don't find that these pale colours flatter me so much, so hopefully I'll resist - at least for a while!  This may not happen of course...


  I like the ones with the flakies, but some pastels are not that interesting to me either.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2015)

Time for my new manis. First up is ILNP Mutagen (H) with Models Own Chrome Silver as the base for the fishscales. 













  Next is CbL Connie You Saucy Minx and EdM You Saved My Life with square glitter from Poundland. 













  Whoa, that is a scary picture of my thumb! Connie is way more purple irl and the EdM has a slight holo to it, but it gets lost under the glitter.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Time for my new manis. First up is ILNP Mutagen (H) with Models Own Chrome Silver as the base for the fishscales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that stamped design!  Mutagen looks nice too!  And Connie looks lovely, works well with the pinky glittery accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love that stamped design!  Mutagen looks nice too!  And Connie looks lovely, works well with the pinky glittery accents.


  Thank you. It's not stamping actually, it's nail vinyls.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2015)

My weekly haul (well, what's arrived of it anyway):




  Smitten Figgy Pudding, EdM You Saved My Life, Maddy's Magenta




  Lilypad Lacquers from Edgy Polish (bottom left 3 are their exclusives)




  Ethereal Lacquer Fantasia, Minuet, Bouree, Masquerade, Seduction




  Fotheringhay Castle from the lovely Jenny


----------



## Honi (Feb 27, 2015)

Dont think ive shown my latest mani, this is Isadora City Light and Isadora Skyline. Did the little "lace" design with a hairpin


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2015)

Honi said:


> Dont think ive shown my latest mani, this is Isadora City Light and Isadora Skyline. Did the little "lace" design with a hairpin


  Very nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2015)

Anyone seen the new EPs yet? (January and February mysteries) I don't want to post pictures here if you don't want it spoilt, but I can PM people with some from the FB spoilers group. Let me know.


----------



## rida12 (Feb 28, 2015)

its very nice


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

Saw these Smith & Cult polishes on Neiman Marcus' website this morning. Has anyone tried them?


  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Smith-Cult/Designers/cat53250900/c.cat

*From NM:*

*About Smith & Cult*
Smith & Cult was created by beauty veteran Dineh Mohajer, the voice of our beauty junkie, who revolutionized the color cosmetics industry when she launched Hard Candy. Several years and creative collaborations later, Mohajer is bringing about the next evolution of beauty with Smith & Cult.

Smith and Cult's Nailed Lacquer consistently delivers both flawlessly smooth coverage and brilliant shine. While custom tailored to provide high performance, the exclusive 5-Free formula is formulated without Dibutyl, Phthalate, Toluene, Formaldehyde, Formaldehyde Resin and Camphor.


----------



## MRV (Feb 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone seen the new EPs yet? (January and February mysteries) I don't want to post pictures here if you don't want it spoilt, but I can PM people with some from the FB spoilers group. Let me know.


  No, please PM me the pics!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Double NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  PM'ed you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My weekly haul (well, what's arrived of it anyway):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Some really pretty ones there - those exclusive Lilypads look lovely, I wasn't tempted but they appear nicer than I expected!  I only have Maddy's Magenta of those, and it's really pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2015)

Honi said:


> Dont think ive shown my latest mani, this is Isadora City Light and Isadora Skyline. Did the little "lace" design with a hairpin


Very summery, and the pattern works lovely!  I could never wear that yellow mind you - and I definitely couldn't do that lace effect!  Well done, very talented.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone seen the new EPs yet? (January and February mysteries) I don't want to post pictures here if you don't want it spoilt, but I can PM people with some from the FB spoilers group. Let me know.


I did see swatches, I like them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Saw these Smith & Cult polishes on Neiman Marcus' website this morning. Has anyone tried them?
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Smith-Cult/Designers/cat53250900/c.cat
> ...


I don't know them at all - pretty bottles though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Double NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is definitely a "you"!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 28, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't know them at all - pretty bottles though!


  There are some nice shades.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did see swatches, I like them!


  I like them too, but to me they're a bit samey. I sent MRV some comparison swatches and you can barely see the difference between February and a couple of other polishes. But I'm guessing January is very "you".


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, after using Don't Pretzel My Buttons last week, I decided to stick with the OPI Germany collection and wear Did You Ear About Van Gogh today. Here is a quick pic before cleanup


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2015)

New mani, WingDust These Broken Wings. It's really pretty, but took 4 coats and is a bit uneven due to the iridescent thicker flakies in it. But it dried quickly and it is very nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2015)

Just saw this on Instagram. More flakies. Hmm, I think she's a bit late to the flakie game.


----------



## MRV (Mar 2, 2015)

A quick post: EP March 2014


----------



## rekhyt (Mar 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw this on Instagram. More flakies. Hmm, I think she's a bit late to the flakie game.


 
  Agreed... I like flakies but I already have a couple of ILNP, Takko and Indigo Bananas so I don't see any reason to buy this one. She'd need to make something über-special with flakies because especially Indigo Bananas has set the bar really high imo. I really love how creative they are with the iridescent and chrome flakies.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Connie is lovely in every form, on her own, her neighbour and her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of both of them!  But I agree, she's not keeping up with some of the other brands - I was disappointed to see more "mystery" monthlies as I'd like to pick and choose which ones I buy, but I can't not buy them when I don't know!  After the first year, I have been pretty pleased overall, even if I might not have chosen all of them - sometimes it's good to be jolted out of your normal choices, but I still find it arrogant!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


Both your manis have looked really classic, nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani, WingDust These Broken Wings. It's really pretty, but took 4 coats and is a bit uneven due to the iridescent thicker flakies in it. But it dried quickly and it is very nice.


That's such a pretty polish - lovely shade!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw this on Instagram. More flakies. Hmm, I think she's a bit late to the flakie game.


  Is it just me or are all these flakies starting to look the same?  I haven't really indulged and I feel bored with them already! 
  I certainly won't be getting into the EP madness for a lookey-likey to what ILNP et al have already brought out!  If she does something more interesting, then we'll see!
  I still want to get at least one of the ILNP ones, which at least look different from each other!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick post: EP March 2014


Lol, it's another "you" mani!  The EP looks less virulent on you than mine does in the bottle!  I like it in both its guises though!  Although it's one of the ones I might not have gone for if I'd seen it in advance.  I like the coppery accents too.  Altogether very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Agreed... I like flakies but I already have a couple of ILNP, Takko and Indigo Bananas so I don't see any reason to buy this one. She'd need to make something über-special with flakies because especially Indigo Bananas has set the bar really high imo. I really love how creative they are with the iridescent and chrome flakies.


I think I like them best in a base colour, because I don't have to stress about what to wear them with!  The only one I have so far is a Takko one, and I just can't envision how it will look when it's over another shade.  I must try it soon though, because I don't want to buy more if it's not really "me".


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw this on Instagram. More flakies. Hmm, I think she's a bit late to the flakie game.


  I like that bottle.   





PearlyQueen said:


> Both your manis have looked really classic, nice!


  Thank you [@]PearlyQueen[/@]! Those two were good formulas, two coats, quick drying, no chipping.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick post: EP March 2014








 love the accent nail!


  I finally did a mani! pics in next post, I have to switch to my phone. My HK Girl got so thick over the past couple weeks, I couldn't believe it! It was so gloopy- I had to add a ton of thinner, still worked good after all that, thankfully.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 2, 2015)

I kept it simple: Picture Polish Lagoon 3 thin coats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It's finally warming up a bit here! It's bad when you start thinking a high of -1C is 'warm' :lol:


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 2, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I kept it simple: Picture Polish Lagoon 3 thin coats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Very pretty! I just ordered another bottle of HK Girl, I had to start adding thinner to my old one. I like to have a fresh one on stand-by lol
> 
> nice manis!
> 
> ...


  Lovely! Glad to hear it's warming up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've even had 11 C! Woohoo!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy! Thank you! Hope you're feeling better. I seem to have got your cold now though. Bleugh.
> 
> 
> Lovely! Glad to hear it's warming up!
> ...


  I am feeling better, my cold kept mostly going away and then coming back! It was strange... hopefully you don't get that happening and you feel better soon!

  Thanks!  ooo 11C! that's downright balmy!  It's 0C right now and I have the window open! lol had yucky freezing rain yesterday evening, the power was flashing for hours and then it went out for 25 minutes. Apparently a tiny bit of freezing rain was enough to catch a zillion transformers on fire!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2015)

Small haul from Rainbow Connection incl. the new Fun Lacquers and CbL Do the Twist:





  I also bought a few cheap polishes today while shopping.





  Really annoyed with DPD though. My Hypnotic Polish order should've been delivered 2 days ago, but apparently she didn't put my house number on it. I phoned them yesterday and asked them to deliver today to the correct address, but it didn't turn up. So now it's been 3 days since it arrived in the depot and it's still no nearer to being delivered! Argh!

  My US package should be with me tomorrow or Friday all things permitting too. I have a lot of nice goodies in there! Can't wait!

  My current mani is Takko Surrealistic over Pretty Jelly Demeter (over a black base). It is really pretty, but annoyingly very difficult to photograph. The flakies are multicoloured and shift as well, plus the base (Demeter) is holo, so in the sunshine it looks amazing. My camera decided not to cooperate though. It is ten times prettier irl.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

Aah, finally, DPD have managed to deliver my HP order. I got so many pretties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My first El Corazon polishes:

































  My US package has arrived too, photos to follow later.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

Daily nail polish porn part 2, my US orders. Firstly a big Diff Dim order. I'm quite disappointed in these, because although they are very pretty, some of them are practically identical. Oh well. 
























  The Dance Legends in the middle are Sage and Sirin. Hopefully you can read the rest,
















  And yes, I caved in and bought La La Land. 

  That's it for today. I've just done a new mani, I'll show you tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh and forgot to say, weird thing happened today. Got my shipping notice from Llarowe for the Box Indied and noticed they're shipping it to the UK, even though I put my US address down. Quickly checked how much they charged me for shipping and it turns out they didn't. So if this is all correct, then my box will be shipped free to the UK. Yay!


----------



## MRV (Mar 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice! As I said on IG, weirdly I was thinking about pulling this out myself since it's March. I also have March 2013 that I haven't worn yet.
> 
> 
> Lovely! Glad to hear it's warming up!
> ...








 Not the first time!

  We've been having just above zero, cloudy and even rainy. I almost choked on my macaron when I read on the net that we are going to have +10 C and sunsine on Sunday! Well, the clouds permetting that is.


----------



## MRV (Mar 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and forgot to say, weird thing happened today. Got my shipping notice from Llarowe for the Box Indied and noticed they're shipping it to the UK, even though I put my US address down. Quickly checked how much they charged me for shipping and it turns out they didn't. So if this is all correct, then my box will be shipped free to the UK. Yay!


  Lucky strike!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Love the FUNs! Lovely mani, too! Looks like you've been having same problems as I. That Takko reminds me a lot of EdM Insipid (and the pic of it). Talking about Takkos, I grabbed two from Llarowe the other night. They did not go fast. I put four into my cart (could have made even more I think) but ended up with just two. No more is going to happen with this state of the exchage rate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks. The purple one is Marvellous Magenta. It is very pretty. 

  I missed out on the Takkos, by the time I remembered and was let in, most were gone, but I really only wanted 2 anyway. Eh.

  It is very similar to EdM Insipid.


----------



## MRV (Mar 6, 2015)

Latest manis: Elevation The Walker. This was really nice. It's more purple though, not blue.





  And Kiko 472 with ILNP Electric Carnival (from the colour of the Kiko to golden to green)


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Elevation The Walker. This was really nice. It's more purple though, not blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Both are really pretty. And I know The Walker is way more purple. Thought about ordering it, but didn't in the end.

  My current mani is EdM Maddy's Magenta and Girly Bits Flowers in Your Hair. I'm really pleased with how it turned out, really wasn't sure about the brown and also what to pair it with. But I think it works well.





  Also my Superficially Colorful Lacquer order has arrived. The colours are so pretty and the boxes are so cute!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Elevation The Walker. This was really nice. It's more purple though, not blue.
> 
> 
> And Kiko 472 with ILNP Electric Carnival (from the colour of the Kiko to golden to green)


   Ooh, nice! I especially like the second one.  And thank you


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> It's finally warming up a bit here! It's bad when you start thinking a high of -1C is 'warm'


  Stunning colour, suits you!
  I don't think I could live somewhere that -1 counted as warm!  I'm miserable unless it hits the 30s!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Rainbow Connection incl. the new Fun Lacquers and CbL Do the Twist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very pretty haul, love them!  Your flakey mani looks great too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aah, finally, DPD have managed to deliver my HP order. I got so many pretties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those all look lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Daily nail polish porn part 2, my US orders. Firstly a big Diff Dim order. I'm quite disappointed in these, because although they are very pretty, some of them are practically identical. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've been seriously contemplating those Different Dimensions (the ones named after space shuttles), are they the ones that all look alike?  Maybe I'll just get one!
  Love the look of Sirin, I haven't gone for any of the Anna Gorelova DLs, though I keep seeing ones I fancy.  Nice ring too!
  And your Elevations look scrummy, I keep nearly buying more but they never make it to the top of my wishlist!
  Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and forgot to say, weird thing happened today. Got my shipping notice from Llarowe for the Box Indied and noticed they're shipping it to the UK, even though I put my US address down. Quickly checked how much they charged me for shipping and it turns out they didn't. So if this is all correct, then my box will be shipped free to the UK. Yay!


Yay, it's so nice when things like that go in your favour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Elevation The Walker. This was really nice. It's more purple though, not blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just love both of these!
  I just crossed The Walker off my wishlist yesterday as it looked very pale in swatches I was looking at.  Now it's going back on it!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Both are really pretty. And I know The Walker is way more purple. Thought about ordering it, but didn't in the end.
> 
> My current mani is EdM Maddy's Magenta and Girly Bits Flowers in Your Hair. I'm really pleased with how it turned out, really wasn't sure about the brown and also what to pair it with. But I think it works well.
> 
> ...


Lovely mani, and cute haul - I only know the name of the brand, don't think I've really seen any before.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning colour, suits you!
> I don't think I could live somewhere that -1 counted as warm!  I'm miserable unless it hits the 30s!


  Thanks!

  30C is getting very warm, but at that temperature here it's almost always accompanied by extreme humidity which makes it feel terrible.
  My apartment is pretty much a constant 26C in winter so it's pretty warm inside. It's supposed to be a high of 9C on Tuesday!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm quoting my own post from MAC x Bao Bao Wan thread with my MAC Imperial Green mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous greeness!

  Imperial Green still doing just fine after a vintage clothing show, the liquor store and the grocery store! I bought more delicious mead!- I just had to share lol








I used OPI Matte Nail Envy as my basecoat and Glisten & Glow HK Girl topcoat.

Sorry about the dry hands they've hit critical mass by this time of year lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Imperial Green still doing just fine after a vintage clothing show, the liquor store and the grocery store! I bought more delicious mead!- I just had to share lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty! I didn't get any BBW polishes, maybe I should've.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2015)

After saying I won't order from ILNP just now, guess what? Just placed an order. Got 5 of the new ones, plus the 2 new flakies (holo version), and the holo versions of the flakies I don't have yet (5). 

  Anyone else ordered yet?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Imperial Green still doing just fine after a vintage clothing show, the liquor store and the grocery store! I bought more delicious mead!- I just had to share lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a very beautiful green.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> After saying I won't order from ILNP just now, guess what? Just placed an order. Got 5 of the new ones, plus the 2 new flakies (holo version), and the holo versions of the flakies I don't have yet (5).
> 
> Anyone else ordered yet?


I'm skipping this restock, I do want some of them and I will get them soon, probably when they come out normally, but I just can't afford everything at once sadly. 
  As I said, the preorder would only save me a couple of dollars, so it's not worth stressing about it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2015)

New mani, Eleveation Elbrus 2 and Picture Polish Warning. The vinyls are by Serum no. 5 (from Hypnotic Polish).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani, Eleveation Elbrus 2 and Picture Polish Warning. The vinyls are by Serum no. 5 (from Hypnotic Polish).


I adore this!
  I must admit, I've been tempted by the star vinyls, my sort of design!  Beautiful combo on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 8, 2015)

I've finally done a new mani!  Exhilaration lasted 2 weeks easily, and could have survived a bit longer too, but I thought its time had come - though it's such a pretty polish, I was tempted to stretch it a bit longer.
  Anyhow, I wanted to chop my nails so it's gone.
  This week I again ended up with a polish that needs undies, only I didn't use any and I hate to give up when I've started!  This time I avoided trying to make up for transparency by using thick coats, and I went for lots of thin ones - I lost count of how many, but I think it may be seven...!
  Picture Polish - Aurora:
























It too will be going into the toppers drawer, I love what I got in the end but life's too short for a 7-coat mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've finally done a new mani!  Exhilaration lasted 2 weeks easily, and could have survived a bit longer too, but I thought its time had come - though it's such a pretty polish, I was tempted to stretch it a bit longer.
> Anyhow, I wanted to chop my nails so it's gone.
> This week I again ended up with a polish that needs undies, only I didn't use any and I hate to give up when I've started!  This time I avoided trying to make up for transparency by using thick coats, and I went for lots of thin ones - I lost count of how many, but I think it may be seven...!
> Picture Polish - Aurora:
> ...


  Oh wow, 2 weeks! I have no idea how anyone is able to keep nail polish on them for 2 weeks. The best I've got is about 4 days and even that was stretching it. Mind you, I do my nails every 2-3 days partly because I have so many pretty polishes I want to wear, if I only did my nails every week or so, I wouldn't get through half of them EVER. That and of course my nails would look shit half the time, hahaha!

  Pretty mani, but yes, Aurora and co need black undies. I've only used Borealis of the lot and when I tried it without, the first coat was non-existent.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2015)

My last polish from OPI's Germany collection, Berlin There Done That, pre-cleanup


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2015)

CG Sun's Up, Top Down with some Enchanted March 2015 and vinyls


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> CG Sun's Up, Top Down with some Enchanted March 2015 and vinyls


  Nice greens!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2015)

Ladies, Mei Mei is having a clearance sale, 30% off everything with the code Clear! 

  Also, Llarowe has a big sale going, no code required, just check the sale section.


----------



## MRV (Mar 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, Mei Mei is having a clearance sale, 30% off everything with the code Clear!
> 
> Also, Llarowe has a big sale going, no code required, just check the sale section.


  Uh, I happened to be on my computer just about when the message from Llarowe came so I grabbed a few (so sucked dry now). So no MeiMei now.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, [@]MRV[/@]  What are your favourite warmer shades?


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That's a nice combo. I have not worn M's M yet. That brand is unknown to me. Never There looks nice.
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I only ordered the green polish, but I saw they restocked Kashmir Blue just now and decided to go for it. After all I didn't find anything at the vintage clothing show that was my size or not over $200, ARG! lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, [@]Fuzzy[/@]  It's Agent Mulder! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Polishes come in singles???


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

jennyap said:


> More pics: (courtesy of @vgp_laura)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I love these!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> CG Sun's Up, Top Down with some Enchanted March 2015 and vinyls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you, @Medgal lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2015)

Well, shoot, I may not be able to skip these!


----------



## MRV (Mar 10, 2015)

WHEN!!??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> WHEN!!??


  Probably soon. I'm sure she'll send out an e-mail in the next few days. My guess is this coming Sunday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well, shoot, I may not be able to skip these!


  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are the close ups, all by @iparallaxe IG user. Funnily enough none of them look like the bottle shots EP posted. Her pictures are so rubbish at capturing reality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dragon:




  Fairy:




  Mermaid:




  Pegasus:




  Siren:




  Unicorn:




  Plus a swatch of Mermaid by Pshiiit. On that note, if she has them, maybe she'll launch them as well soon?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2015)

Few more swatches by @iparallaxe. I'm undecided whether to get these all (or rather try for them), but I do like at least 3 very much, so I definitely will. Might take a few rounds, hahaha. You'd think it would be easier, here's my money, take it, gimme polish!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Few more swatches by @iparallaxe. I'm undecided whether to get these all (or rather try for them), but I do like at least 3 very much, so I definitely will. Might take a few rounds, hahaha. You'd think it would be easier, here's my money, take it, gimme polish! :lol:


 Oh, those look nice


----------



## Anneri (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not really in love with them - blasphemy I know!  But I think they're the same kind of flakies ILNP uses as well. Also, at least Pshiiit used them over a coloured base.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 11, 2015)

Just wanted to share this - a lot of discount codes because of Pointless Cafe's blogiversary.

http://www.pointlesscafe.com/2015/03/its-been-4-years-already.html

  So many discounts on top of the MeiMei sale!


----------



## MRV (Mar 11, 2015)

CG Boho Blues with EP The Walker. Vinys KBS.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well, shoot, I may not be able to skip these!


  Oh no, I wanted to hate them!  Still not sure I'll go for them, but at least a couple are lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> CG Boho Blues with EP The Walker. Vinys KBS.


  Beautiful MRV, a lovely combo and I like the design.


----------



## Honi (Mar 11, 2015)

Lacquerista problems, I couldnt decide which of the Essie spring polishes I wanted to put on so I put them all on lol. I was loosely inspired by flower petals!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2015)

Honi said:


> Lacquerista problems, I couldnt decide which of the Essie spring polishes I wanted to put on so I put them all on lol. I was loosely inspired by flower petals!


  Ooh very pretty! Is it free hand or with vinyls?

  I'll be back later with my newest mani,


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2015)

New mani is Girly Bits Get Weaponized and Lilypad Lacquer Ooh Shiny (love that name, reminds me of the minions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). They both have glitter very hard to see in the picture, Get Weaponized has pink and blue glitter and Ooh Shiny has silver glitter/flakes.


----------



## Honi (Mar 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think they're like the ILNP flakies, those seem to be larger and more defined in colour. Iparallex said so too on her blog, these are much smaller and the colours are mixed. I think they're more like the Indigo Bananas, EdM, Takko flakies. But to be fair, there are so many flakies around now, I think she might find it hard to sell them at her prices (I reckon these will be $17), but then again, some people will buy anything with the EP logo on.
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to look. Already ordered 4 polishes from MeiMei and placed 2 orders with Rainbow Connection yesterday.
> ...


  Free hand with a hair pin!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2015)

Honi said:


> Free hand with a hair pin!


  What a great idea!


----------



## MRV (Mar 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani is Girly Bits Get Weaponized and Lilypad Lacquer Ooh Shiny (love that name, reminds me of the minions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty! I like the silver one.


----------



## odditoria (Mar 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well, shoot, I may not be able to skip these!


  I NEED THESE IN MY LIFE


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2015)

Honi said:


> Lacquerista problems, I couldnt decide which of the Essie spring polishes I wanted to put on so I put them all on lol. I was loosely inspired by flower petals!


  I like all of those shades!  





MRV said:


> I'm not with my stash atm so it's a bit difficult to remember. But I like all ugly browns (and yellows and greens) like the YSL spring 2014 ones, rich browns like CbL Gingerbread Man (possibly wearing soon). I also liked Cocktails & Coconuts from Essie Resort 2014 for a lighter brown.


  lol @ "ugly browns"


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2015)

Told ya! 





  She then corrected the time to 10 am PDT.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2015)

Current mani: EP March 2014 and ILNP Electric Carnival stamped with Pueen plate no. 93. I saw this idea somewhere on the internet (can't remember whose it was now) and it's so pretty. The flakies alone just didn't look right with the green polish, but this works. 









  I used my Creative Shop stamper for this and it's so good. It's big and very squishy, so it covers every bit of the nail really easily. I also used the liquid palisade which is great as you can just peel off the polish you stamp outside of the nail. Forgot to say that I also used it with my last mani, but found it doesn't work as well with vinyls, it kept pulling some of the polish off. But definitely great for stamping. And when I eventually get around to trying watermarbling...


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, Relatively new to Specktra and very new to this thread. I am Sandra and I am a nail polis addict. My inventory list counts 179 polishes (not every polish I have is on it though).  Brands are OPI, Koh, Essie, Nails Inc, Chanel, Dior, Givenchy, Guerlain, Yves Rocher, ...  However, I am 35 and feel that I am too old for a lot of glitter and nailart, so my nail polishes and manis are way more boring than what I have seen here. Also, I have the bad habit to pick at my cuticles, so I doubt I will post any mani pictures soon   I am currently waiting for a Nails Inc order through Beautybay, and am about to order some OPI Hawaii ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I am currently waiting for a Nails Inc order through Beautybay, and am about to order some OPI Hawaii ones.


  Hi Sandra and welcome to the thread! 

  You're not too old at all, I'm older than you and I don't think I'm too old for glitter and nail art. I don't think there is such thing as being too old in fact.


----------



## MRV (Mar 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani: EP March 2014 and ILNP Electric Carnival stamped with Pueen plate no. 93. I saw this idea somewhere on the internet (can't remember whose it was now) and it's so pretty. The flakies alone just didn't look right with the green polish, but this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi Sandra & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Nice to see new people here.
  Oh, you're not old! I'm way older than you and I don't care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just make your nails bling! Looks like you've not even gone to the dark side yet. Here, the indies are calling... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Honi (Mar 13, 2015)

I was considering counting my nailpolishes to do some type of NP inventory today but Im not certain it's such a great idea... Lol. Should I live in denial or bite the bullet? HALP!


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 13, 2015)

I made the list to kind of make sure I didn't buy doubles because I already forgot I had it, lol


----------



## Honi (Mar 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I made the list to kind of make sure I didn't buy doubles because I already forgot I had it, lol


  Yeah that was my reasoning behind it aswell, maybe I should just do it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2015)

Honi said:


> I was considering counting my nailpolishes to do some type of NP inventory today but Im not certain it's such a great idea... Lol. Should I live in denial or bite the bullet? HALP!


  Do it! I did mine two years ago and since then I've been adding to it as I go along, it really helps with knowing what I own and of course where I keep them. But it is a bit shocking to see the numbers black and white on payer. Especially when we're talking about my numbers...


----------



## Honi (Mar 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Do it! I did mine two years ago and since then I've been adding to it as I go along, it really helps with knowing what I own and of course where I keep them. But it is a bit shocking to see the numbers black and white on payer. Especially when we're talking about my numbers...


  Im certain my numbers are somewhere along yours...  So you are in good company. Yeah Im thinking I should just go ahead and do it! Would make it easier if I know how many black creme polishes I already have..


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 13, 2015)

Honi said:


> Anitacska said:
> 
> 
> > Do it! I did mine two years ago and since then I've been adding to it as I go along, it really helps with knowing what I own and of course where I keep them. But it is a bit shocking to see the numbers black and white on payer. Especially when we're talking about my numbers...
> ...


  And I am sure none of them are exactly the same.  My mom can't understand why I need so many Chanel reds.  Because none of them are the same, duh!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> *And I am sure none of them are exactly the same.*  My mom can't understand why I need so many Chanel reds.  Because none of them are the same, duh!


  :lol:


----------



## rekhyt (Mar 15, 2015)

There I was being glad that I didn't want anything from the Enchanted launch and now I have that kind of stress with the Lilypad restock. There are going to be more restocks over the next few days but I guess they'll be unannounced and I'm not a fan of random restocks. :/


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> There I was being glad that I didn't want anything from the Enchanted launch and now I have that kind of stress with the Lilypad restock. There are going to be more restocks over the next few days but I guess they'll be unannounced and I'm not a fan of random restocks. :/


  Yeah, I saw that. Didn't manage to get on there at the exact launch time as we were out for lunch, but when I checked it just said 403 Forbidden and it hasn't changed since. Oh well, I'll see if I manage to get anything I'm interested in, whenever it actually comes back to life. As for the EP launch, I will try, but not stressing out over it. The flakies are nice, but overpriced and probably similar to quite a few I own already.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone had any luck with the EP launch? I managed to get all 6. Mermaid was all gone by the time I clicked through all 6, so checked out with 5, then went back and got Mermaid in a cart dump. I'm having them shipped to my US postbox, so the shipping is $1 per polish anyway. Pretty happy about that.


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone had any luck with the EP launch? I managed to get all 6. Mermaid was all gone by the time I clicked through all 6, so checked out with 5, then went back and got Mermaid in a cart dump. I'm having them shipped to my US postbox, so the shipping is $1 per polish anyway. Pretty happy about that.


  Congrats! My computer froze of course when they came out, but on the second round I was able to grab one (Mermaid I think) and then after a pause a second one (Pegasus). It's ok, could not have done more now.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2015)

MRV said:


> Congrats! My computer froze of course when they came out, but on the second round I was able to grab one (Mermaid I think) and then after a pause a second one (Pegasus). It's ok, could not have done more now.


  Aaw, sorry to hear that. I'm sure she'll restock these again. Also, since Pshiiit got them for swatching, I'm certain she'll be stocking them soon too.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2015)

Newest mani (well, it's just come off actually), Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Peacock.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2015)

Weekly haulage:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Honi said:


> Lacquerista problems, I couldnt decide which of the Essie spring polishes I wanted to put on so I put them all on lol. I was loosely inspired by flower petals!


That is really pretty, some lovely colours in there!  And really cute design.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani is Girly Bits Get Weaponized and Lilypad Lacquer Ooh Shiny (love that name, reminds me of the minions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely shiny soft colours!  Get Weaponized is another of those colours I nearly bought a hundred times, but never did.  Very cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani: EP March 2014 and ILNP Electric Carnival stamped with Pueen plate no. 93. I saw this idea somewhere on the internet (can't remember whose it was now) and it's so pretty. The flakies alone just didn't look right with the green polish, but this works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cunning plan, which worked awesomely!  Really nice design.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

SandraVB79 said:


> I am currently waiting for a Nails Inc order through Beautybay, and am about to order some OPI Hawaii ones.


Welcome Sandra!  I'm older than you, and I like a glittery nail on occasion!  However, I've never been a model of good taste...
  As I've got older I've found I still like sparkly nails and interesting effects, but my current tastes have shifted towards multichromes and holos.  Sadly, I can't get enough of either!
  Nails Inc was "my" brand for ages till I fell down the indie rabbithole, and I still love my large-ish collection.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Honi said:


> I was considering counting my nailpolishes to do some type of NP inventory today but Im not certain it's such a great idea... Lol. Should I live in denial or bite the bullet? HALP!


I haven't counted mine!  I do have "lists" but they're on paper so none of those pesky numbers down the side to scare me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> There I was being glad that I didn't want anything from the Enchanted launch and now I have that kind of stress with the Lilypad restock. There are going to be more restocks over the next few days but I guess they'll be unannounced and I'm not a fan of random restocks. :/


I thought I might be tempted by Lilypads, but somehow there's nothing calling me I can't ignore this time.  Wallet says thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I saw that. Didn't manage to get on there at the exact launch time as we were out for lunch, but when I checked it just said 403 Forbidden and it hasn't changed since. Oh well, I'll see if I manage to get anything I'm interested in, whenever it actually comes back to life. As for the EP launch, I will try, but not stressing out over it. The flakies are nice, but overpriced and probably similar to quite a few I own already.


There are good stocks on there just now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone had any luck with the EP launch? I managed to get all 6. Mermaid was all gone by the time I clicked through all 6, so checked out with 5, then went back and got Mermaid in a cart dump. I'm having them shipped to my US postbox, so the shipping is $1 per polish anyway. Pretty happy about that.


I decided to skip it - they weren't calling to me really, though the obsessive part of me was screaming "buy"!!!  I think they'll go to stockists at some point, so maybe later when I'm less broke and have picked up some of the things higher on my wishlist.
  Congrats though, look forward to seeing them on you so I can regret my decision!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

MRV said:


> Congrats! My computer froze of course when they came out, but on the second round I was able to grab one (Mermaid I think) and then after a pause a second one (Pegasus). It's ok, could not have done more now.


Well done, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Newest mani (well, it's just come off actually), Liquid Sky Lacquer Twilight Peacock.


This is one of my all-time favourite polishes (of the ones I've worn only!!!) and it looks great on you too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Weekly haulage:


Wowzer, great haul!  Some really pretty ones there, very sparkly!  Ka-boom! is definitely on my wishlist for soon.  Looks even nicer in your bottle shot than I had expected.


----------



## MRV (Mar 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done, enjoy!


  Thanks, PQ!

  Latest manis. Forgot to post last week PP Minty (boy, this needed the cure of a TC):





And CG Boho Blues with Wanderlust.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Mar 16, 2015)

I just received my Beautybay order of Nails Inc: Alexa Hearts collection, Preen Florida Coral and Deco Cuts, Nailkale Duke Street and also the Whitchapel whatever snowflake one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

I haven't had many polishes to share recently, but these are the last few I added to the stash:




Bear Pawlish Bathory, Enchanted Polish Freeze Machine, Colors by Llarowe Love and Madness, Glam Polish Peace of Mind

  Thanks Anitacska for the EP, it's cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2015)

My new mani is Pahlish Blood of the Mountain:












I also tested Brilliant Due v HK Girl for how well they preserved the holo (pinkie - BD, ring - HKG).  I can't tell the difference, so since HK Girl is so much cheaper I won't buy BD again - bit of a shame because it smells lovely, but it's about 3x the price!


----------



## starletta8 (Mar 16, 2015)

Honi said:


> Lacquerista problems, I couldnt decide which of the Essie spring polishes I wanted to put on so I put them all on lol. I was loosely inspired by flower petals!


  Wow! I just picked up the minis from this collection and this is so inspiring!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Pahlish Blood of the Mountain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty! The polish looks like it has really good glow!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello ladies! I've been ill for absolute ages with the flu after being on vacation so long time no see!  I've been reading along silently and have been living vicariously through you!  Well, at least I did a Saint Patrick's day mani: a dry marble with various greens!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I then added a gold leaf topcoat:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Beautiful blue!
> 
> ...


  Thanks! 

  Oh dear, not good about the blue Mac. Looking forward to what it looks like though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


I thought you'd disappeared!  Hope you're feeling better now.
  I do love your St Patrick's mani, the topper finishes it really prettily.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You should get Get Weaponized, it's really pretty!
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Brilliant Due is my go-to topcoat for holos (at least it was!) - it's by Layla, and I bought it when I got their holos.  It was the one they said was good for using with them, and I figured it would work with the others in my collection too.  My other topcoats just killed the rainbows, like some sort of Disney baddie!  I've stuck with it ever since - it smells of fruit and is thick like HK Girl, and dries to a glassy finish.  I've been happy with it, though it is pricey.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Nice mani. I actually like it better without the gold leaf topcoat.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I thought you'd disappeared!  Hope you're feeling better now. I do love your St Patrick's mani, the topper finishes it really prettily.


 Hi PQ! I was still reading along but I felt absolutely rotten for the last weeks. I hope it's over now and I never get that again! Horrible! Consequently I haven't hauled in ages! Sad really. I'll try to post more often again!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi PQ! I was still reading along but I felt absolutely rotten for the last weeks. I hope it's over now and I never get that again! Horrible! Consequently I haven't hauled in ages! Sad really. I'll try to post more often again!


  Sorry to hear you've not been well. I didn't realise as I always see your manis on IG.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Brilliant Due is my go-to topcoat for holos (at least it was!) - it's by Layla, and I bought it when I got their holos.  It was the one they said was good for using with them, and I figured it would work with the others in my collection too.  My other topcoats just killed the rainbows, like some sort of Disney baddie!  I've stuck with it ever since - it smells of fruit and is thick like HK Girl, and dries to a glassy finish.  I've been happy with it, though it is pricey.


  Like some sort of Disney baddie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate those topcoats.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you've not been well. I didn't realise as I always see your manis on IG.


  Yeah, IG was the one thing I managed lol! It started just before we went to Iceland and I've been so sick since! I'm really fed up with it by now, but it's getting better day by day thankfully!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! I've been ill for absolute ages with the flu after being on vacation so long time no see!  I've been reading along silently and have been living vicariously through you!  Well, at least I did a Saint Patrick's day mani: a dry marble with various greens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice to see you back! I hope you are feeling much better   Pretty mani!    On to the mani ... Oof this MAC Kashmir Blue is not doing too good compared to the green one- I already got a chip after I took the photo- I gave it a little repair when I got home. The green one didn't chip until day 5.   China Glaze Dashboard Dreamer and MAC Kashmir Blue MRV-style!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And the rest of my mini haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orly Ablaze and OPI Who are you calling bossy?!?  I was aiming to get this posted earlier but I had a very busy day, some ugh things and then yay I got to eat my favourite noodles from my old neighbourhood takeout place! Mmmm... Well, it tastes good, it looks kinda iffy lol


----------



## MRV (Mar 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You should get Get Weaponized, it's really pretty!
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...








 Your mani's looking good inspite of the problems with KB. And a nice little haul. Ablaze is a lovely polish.

  And food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've been so hungly of late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Need to stop!


  I also did a belated St. Patrick's mani: FF Apothecary.





  It's a very metallic holo with intense gold shimmer and flakies, almost minty green teal. Funny thing - I received the dress I recently ordered (instead of ILNPs) yesterday too, and it's the same minty jewel green teal as this polish!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> *Oh, it was now! Did you enjoy Europe?*


  It was great! There were only 7 of us at the meet & great and 4 of the guys! Loads of time to chat and take pictures. The concert was really good too. Going again on Saturday (in London)! 

  This is me with Joey, the singer.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice! I think I have not gotten anything from them in ages (well, after last summer in London) as I've got only round bottles.
> 
> 
> Congrats on FM!
> ...


  Very pretty. I can't remember if I've got this or not. Doesn't matter though. Finally managed to place an order with Lilypad Lacquer. Missed out on Morning Glory though, THE prettiest polish, and she won't be restocking it again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although she did say she'll be listing something similar tomorrow along with some other shades. We shall see.


----------



## Honi (Mar 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It was great! There were only 7 of us at the meet & great and 4 of the guys! Loads of time to chat and take pictures. The concert was really good too. Going again on Saturday (in London)!
> 
> This is me with Joey, the singer.


  Oh my god, EUROPE! Ive seen them aswell, my mom loved them


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2015)

Newest mani: ILNP Sweet Serenade topped with Ethereal Lacquer Veiled. It's a holo topper, similar to one of the EP Castles. It has a good coverage (I applied it very lighty) and a pink hue. 













  Also, I decided to wear the ring I got with DL Sage, similar shift to Sweet Serenade which is green to blue to purple.


----------



## jennyap (Mar 19, 2015)

Lots for me to catch up on as usual, but for now here's today's nail mail 





  Emily de Molly Ariel's Realm & Calibrated (my first EdMs!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Swatches. I thought Bohemian was going to need undies, but it's near as damn it opaque after 2 coats.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 19, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 19, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice! I think I have not gotten anything from them in ages (well, after last summer in London) as I've got only round bottles.
> 
> 
> Congrats on FM!
> ...


That FF is really pretty - bet the dress is too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It was great! There were only 7 of us at the meet & great and 4 of the guys! Loads of time to chat and take pictures. The concert was really good too. Going again on Saturday (in London)!
> 
> This is me with Joey, the singer.


What fun!  Glad you enjoyed it, it sounds very intimate!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Newest mani: ILNP Sweet Serenade topped with Ethereal Lacquer Veiled. It's a holo topper, similar to one of the EP Castles. It has a good coverage (I applied it very lighty) and a pink hue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mani - and fabulous ring!  I'm more impressed than I expected with the jewellery.
  Sweet Serenade is of course on untried mountain somewhere, but it looks good on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 19, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Swatches. I thought Bohemian was going to need undies, but it's near as damn it opaque after 2 coats.


Those colours are all beautiful, I have had a few on my wishlist for a bit, they look even better to me now!  I'm meant to be cutting back, but I'm rubbish at it!
  Have fun with those, they're awesome.


----------



## rekhyt (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, I've never before spent that much money on polish like I did this month. Just went wild on the last Lilypad restock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Got the three new Limited Edition colours I wanted, hurrah, a consolation for missing out on Morning Glory. If anyone is interested in Almost Famous, it is still in stock and it's the very last restock of this colour. It's a gorgeous purple holo with pink shimmer.

  http://lilypadlacquer.com/product/almost-famous/


----------



## Honi (Mar 19, 2015)

You guys seen the new ChGs? Theyre super pretty some of them and quite unique.. http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2015/03/china-glaze-electric-nights-summer-2015-swatches-review.html


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Ok, I've never before spent that much money on polish like I did this month. Just went wild on the last Lilypad restock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've just ordered Almost Famous as I too missed out on MG. Annoyingly Catch Me If You Can wasn't listed among the new items and by the time I found it, I missed out. She needs to sort out her website. Oh well, I did place a rather large order yesterday with lots of pretty colours, so I will live.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 19, 2015)

Honi said:


> You guys seen the new ChGs? Theyre super pretty some of them and quite unique.. http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2015/03/china-glaze-electric-nights-summer-2015-swatches-review.html


  Thank you honi! Will have a look at ALU's blogpost!  Have you guys also seen this? That teal!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Never mind the nail polish, the cat!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2015)

Honi said:


> You guys seen the new ChGs? Theyre super pretty some of them and quite unique.. http://www.alllacqueredup.com/2015/03/china-glaze-electric-nights-summer-2015-swatches-review.html


  I love the swatches, these polishes look really nice. I might be tempted by a few. The glitters are a bit meh, but that green...!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Never mind the nail polish, the cat!


  Haha, Tristram could be a cat model!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Haha, Tristram could be a cat model!


  He is gorgeous!


----------



## MRV (Mar 20, 2015)

This the Bananas mani (with Pahlish Always Bring a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and OPI Pineapples Have Peelings Too!) I was talking about earlier. The pic was taken during the hight of the solar eclipse (like you could see it here or on the sky for that matter).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> This the Bananas mani (with Pahlish Always Bring a
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  What's the formula of the OPI polish like? I've been contemplating getting it, but not sure if it's any good.

  The solar eclipse was disappointing here too. It was really cloudy, so couldn't see the sun at all and it hardly got any darker. Eh.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2015)

New mani, WingDust Coral Leaf. I'm not keen on this colour on me at all.





  My US postbox has been emptied again.




  March shooting star polishes: Lyra, Sagitta, Hercules, Aguila




  I survived Black Friday box: Up All Night, First in Line, Trampled by a Shopping Cart and some holographic nail stickers




  Darling Divas from Llarowe: You Bought & Paid for That One, It Burns Us!, FIA, FBS, We Need to Talk, Dream Walker




  February 2014, January 2015, February 2015


----------



## Anneri (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy weekend npas! Just saw on facebook that there's going to be a sample sale of EdM at her own site.
  I wish the Euro woudn't be that weak right now. Sigh.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Happy weekend npas! Just saw on facebook that there's going to be a sample sale of EdM at her own site. I wish the Euro woudn't be that weak right now. Sigh.


  I saw that too, but we'll be away, so not sure I'll be able to do it. Oh well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani, WingDust Coral Leaf. I'm not keen on this colour on me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty mani, I think it works on you!
  Lovely haul, loads of fun things to play with!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2015)

I've got haulage!



  The Holo Grail box, theme was What is a Youth?
  Too Fancy Lacquer Star Crossed Lovers, Literary Lacquer What's In a Name, Emily de Molly Lover's Quarrel, Chaos & Crocodiles Love Indeed



B
  Colors by Llarowe Bells Will Be Ringing & Nitro, Enchanted Polish Majestic, Bear Pawlish The Blessing & Little Universe



  Glam Polish The Thing You Love Most, Twilight Echoes & Fires of Mordor, Lilypad Lacquer Bite Me



  What's Indie Box - Cocktail theme
  Lilypad Lacquer Illuminate, Glam Polish We Got The Beat, Powder Perfect Drunken Gummi Bears, Miss Ashleigh Green Lantern's Molotov, Peita's Polish Calypso


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've got haulage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice haul! I actually only own about 4 of these! That Bear Pawlish Little Universe looks gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty mani, I think it works on you!
> Lovely haul, loads of fun things to play with!


  Thanks. It looked better in the picture than irl. It's gone now, doing a new mani tonight.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice haul! I actually only own about 4 of these! That Bear Pawlish Little Universe looks gorgeous!


Thanks!  The Bear is absolutely my pick of this haul, it's like a galaxy in a bottle!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2015)

New mani - I went straight for Glam Polish We Got The Beat:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  The Bear is absolutely my pick of this haul, it's like a galaxy in a bottle!


  Ooh, you should wear it soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - I went straight for Glam Polish We Got The Beat:


  Lovely!


----------



## jennyap (Mar 22, 2015)

Amazing haul [@]PearlyQueen[/@]!  My ILNPs arrived yesterday. Lots of photos ahead!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Flakies are Paradox (H), Phoenix (H), Brilliance (H)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Flakie swatches in opposite order to bottle shots. 2 coats alone, 1 coat over black.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  See how holo Timeless Vow is under halogen lights!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2015)

jennyap said:


> See how holo Timeless Vow is under halogen lights!


  Ooh lucky you! I'm really cross as she said they were expecting to send them out by 24/03, so I thought I'd have them shipped to my US address as we'll be away for 2 weeks from Thursday. I could've had them sent here, probably would've arrived well in time, they've been sitting in my US postbox for a week....


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2015)

jennyap said:


> See how holo Timeless Vow is under halogen lights!


Wow, what a fab haul!  Love most of these, I'm wondering if my planned ILNP order should expand considerably!   I love your swatches, they are sooo helpful!
  I bet you enjoy wearing all of these soon!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 22, 2015)

Uhoh, nailpolish porn! :dead: Love your hauls, Anitacska, Jenny and PQ!   Just saw that the OPI fall LE will be Venice- themed - love the visual! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And because I haven't posted some of my own nps in ages, here're two that I mixed with the ucc flakies:


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Honi said:


> Lacquerista problems, I couldnt decide which of the Essie spring polishes I wanted to put on so I put them all on lol. I was loosely inspired by flower petals!


    This made me smile...it's a happy manicure!!!  LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful manis-----nail porn in general *EVERYONE*, and the noodles made me very hungry.  
                                                                     What more could a girl ask for then good nail porn and food!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2015)

New mani to show you. Liquid Sky Lacquer Daffodil with Indigo Bananas Love Like Butterflies. 





  It screams spring and it was actually a lovely sunny day today.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 23, 2015)

OPI Baguette Me Not Pre-cleanup lol


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2015)

I did a bit of pre-holiday shopping today (mostly for clothes) and ended up getting a few polishes from Urban Outfitters. The middle one, Prince is waaaay more purple than the picture shows. 





  Mystic River, Prince, Ariel 

  Otherwise, no new polishes or mani. 

  MeiMei has a 40% off sale for 24 hours only on selected brands with the code: RENO. Brands are Femme Fatale, Glam Polish, Sayuri, Arcane Lacquer, Emily de Molly.


----------



## MRV (Mar 25, 2015)

My head's spinning! I've been choosing paint colours for days - much more difficult and permanent than MU and NP! Trying to come back soon...


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> My head's spinning! I've been choosing paint colours for days - much more difficult and permanent than MU and NP! Trying to come back soon...


  Are you painting your appartment, MRV?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 25, 2015)

Such pretty colours!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Such pretty polishes! I always seem to forget that UO also carries polish!
> Are you going on your vacation to Florida soon?
> 
> And don't remind me of the MeiMei sale! I tried to order one of the exclusive Glam Polish duos yesterday, it took me too long and then it vanished out of my basket! Argh!
> ...


  Yes, we're off tomorrow morning! I'm so tired, been shopping, packing and sorting things out all day. Time to collapse.

  Oh no, I missed out on the Glam duos, didn't know she was launching them. Poo!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, we're off tomorrow morning! I'm so tired, been shopping, packing and sorting things out all day. Time to collapse.
> 
> Oh no, I missed out on the Glam duos, didn't know she was launching them. Poo!


  Have loads of fun!!! Ah Florida. I'd love some sun right now!!!


  I got my MeiMei order this morning. I was slightly puzzled though - on my receipt is stated 18,50 for shipping, but the label/postage stamp on the package says 12,20. Should I contact her? Or is that normal with her orders? I haven't ordered from her for so long!


----------



## MRV (Mar 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Have loads of fun!!! Ah Florida. I'd love some sun right now!!!
> 
> 
> I got my MeiMei order this morning. I was slightly puzzled though - on my receipt is stated 18,50 for shipping, but the label/postage stamp on the package says 12,20. Should I contact her? Or is that normal with her orders? I haven't ordered from her for so long!


  She has this insane value based shipping. I think Anitacska asked for a refund and got some back.


----------



## MRV (Mar 26, 2015)

Latest manis: Elevation Mill City Ruins. This is a shifter. I was away of the office all day (including some spa time) so I did not get good pics. The deco's from EdM.






  And CbL Gingerbread Man (this felt so easy after some cremes!) with EdM I'm B-lind


----------



## Anneri (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you MRV! Well, Anitacska must've been done something more effective, because I emailed MeiMei and just got the answer that it's clearly stated on her site that shipping is based on value and that was that. A quite rude email, in fact!  Well, anyways. Here's my haul, I had a good nailmail day and got the Kikos at the beginning of the week for 1€ each for the ones in the square bottles. Couldn't say No to that!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to go through the last 50 pages in the past few days but I'm making an order now and I have a question - can someone recommend a good opaque milky white nail polish? Preferably from OPI, China Glaze or Essie. Thank you in advance, I might post some pictures later, I loooove nail polishes


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks [@]MRV[/@]! Sometimes it looks that way and then, in other lighting, more salmon  Another good formula


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  That's a really difficult question!

  Nothing comes to my mind - all the Essies I know are either pure white and opaque (and a streaky mess!) or translucent and off-white.
  Maybe there's something for you in the new OPI collection - the Soft Shades?

  Hopefully someone else will chime in!

  And I'm looking forward to your manis!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

That's kinda interesting:

  http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/26/essie-silk-watercolors-opi-colorpaint-formula-x-infinite-ombre-battle-it-out/

  I dig the look Essie did with them.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That's a really difficult question!
> 
> Nothing comes to my mind - all the Essies I know are either pure white and opaque (and a streaky mess!) or translucent and off-white.
> Maybe there's something for you in the new OPI collection - the Soft Shades?
> ...


  Thank you! I was looking at swatches of the OPI collection last night but it's not really what I want. I haven't had a white nail polish that it's not streaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'll get China Glaze White on white, it looks good on swatches, I hope it's not too streaky. 

  I'll post my manis tomorrow, the lectures and assignments are finally over and I can go out tonight


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! I was looking at swatches of the OPI collection last night but it's not really what I want. I haven't had a white nail polish that it's not streaky hboy:  I think I'll get China Glaze White on white, it looks good on swatches, I hope it's not too streaky.   I'll post my manis tomorrow, the lectures and assignments are finally over and I can go out tonight :yahoo:


   My list is more like what you can exclude lol OPI So Many Clowns, Step Right Up and Sweet Heart and Orly Sheer Beauty and Pink Nude might either have a slight tinge of pink or the formulas are not so good. I will look for my China Glaze Oxygen and check that one.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am so excited! I just bought the Color Club Pastel Neons collection and the Maybelline Bleached Neons from last year  Hopefully they'll arrive soon!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

ILoveMakeup84 said:


> I am so excited! I just bought the Color Club Pastel Neons collection and the Maybelline Bleached Neons from last year  Hopefully they'll arrive soon!


  You'll love the Bleached Neons! I got them last year and really enjoyed them! Time to dig them out of my stash again!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh, llarowe has some nice sales going on!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 28, 2015)

The pictures are from the last 2-3 years. I used to love long nails, then in the last maybe 4 years I've been keeping them short. Recently I started liking them longer again, I just need to change the shape a bit.


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


> You'll love the Bleached Neons! I got them last year and really enjoyed them! Time to dig them out of my stash again!


  Thank you! I am excited to try them out


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The pictures are from the last 2-3 years. I used to love long nails, then in the last maybe 4 years I've been keeping them short. Recently I started liking them longer again, I just need to change the shape a bit.


  I really like pics 4, 5 & 10


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 28, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I really like pics 4, 5 & 10


  Thanks! I forgot to write the names - 5 is Models own Beach party and 10 is Dior Lady.


----------



## rekhyt (Mar 29, 2015)

For the European ladies: Pshiiit Boutique will restock some EP colours at the beginning of April. Since her website crashed last time she'll open a bigcartel store solely for the EP restock. She will post the link to that store on FB and Twitter soon. The colours that are being restocked are:

  Imagine Collection
Time to Pretend Collection
Go West Collection
Fantasy Flakies
Djinn in a Bottle
Seven Nation Army
La La Land
Dime Piece
Scintealliant (Pshiiit Boutique exclusive)
Paint it Black
Valentine
Sweet Mint
 http://pshiiit.com/information-restock-enchanted-polish/

  I have to admit I'm relieved that I already have the ones I like of those. I'm wearing Scintealliant right now and it's beautiful.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if there're more than subtle diffenrences between Lala land, Water for Elephants, Scintealliant and CBL Young Turks and NCLA Teal the End?


----------



## rekhyt (Mar 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Can anyone tell me if there're more than subtle diffenrences between Lala land, Water for Elephants, Scintealliant and CBL Young Turks and NCLA Teal the End?


 
  Lala has a subtle pinkish flash and is a tiny smidgen more tealish than WFU but the difference is not that big and rather subtle, they are quite similar. WFU and Lala are cream holos while Scintealliant has stronger holo, addtitonal blue/teal sparkly shimmer and a kind of a metallic-like finish (without the bubbling and stripes of metallics).

  Young Turks and Scintealliant are different from each other and from WFU and Lala.

  I don't know the NCLA and I won't look because I don't need to fall for yet another brand. 

  Quick, messy swatches on sticks. My cam and lighing are quite subpar, for example Scint isn't as dark as in the sunlight pic and it doesn't show the sparkles but it might serve as a small indicator to differences between them. From left to right: Scintealliant - Lala - WFU - Young Turks:

  Sunlight:









  Shade, indoors





  Flash


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Lala has a subtle pinkish flash and is a tiny smidgen more tealish than WFU but the difference is not that big and rather subtle, they are quite similar. WFU and Lala are cream holos while Scintealliant has stronger holo, addtitonal blue/teal sparkly shimmer and a kind of a metallic-like finish (without the bubbling and stripes of metallics).
> 
> Young Turks and Scintealliant are different from each other and from WFU and Lala.
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you rekhyt - that was really helpful!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

Oops, dupe post!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Love your purple franken!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I did a bit of pre-holiday shopping today (mostly for clothes) and ended up getting a few polishes from Urban Outfitters. The middle one, Prince is waaaay more purple than the picture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pretty!
  Have a great holiday.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Those are very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> Lucky you! Looks like you've had a great time.
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is a very lovely green, you might have it. If not, do put it on you list!
> ...


I was right, it is a pretty dress!  Enjoy wearing it, hopefully with some sun and warmth!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Elevation Mill City Ruins. This is a shifter. I was away of the office all day (including some spa time) so I did not get good pics. The deco's from EdM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are both really pretty - love the decals particularly, and Gingerbread Man looks really yummy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Pretty haulage, especially the Cirques/IB!  And a bargain is always good!
  Meimei's postage is a complete pain, it's seldom worth the effort.  When I asked about it I did it before I ordered, so no chance of a refund!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mkoparanova* 



Hello, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been trying to go through the last 50 pages in the past few days but I'm making an order now and I have a question - can someone recommend a good opaque milky white nail polish? Preferably from OPI, China Glaze or Essie. Thank you in advance, I might post some pictures later, I loooove nail polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Sorry, can't help you there!  I thought about trying to get one recently, but as a smoker whites don't work for me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The pictures are from the last 2-3 years. I used to love long nails, then in the last maybe 4 years I've been keeping them short. Recently I started liking them longer again, I just need to change the shape a bit.


  Some gorgeous looks there!  My fave is the pink holo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Lala has a subtle pinkish flash and is a tiny smidgen more tealish than WFU but the difference is not that big and rather subtle, they are quite similar. WFU and Lala are cream holos while Scintealliant has stronger holo, addtitonal blue/teal sparkly shimmer and a kind of a metallic-like finish (without the bubbling and stripes of metallics).
> 
> Young Turks and Scintealliant are different from each other and from WFU and Lala.
> 
> ...


I was going to chip in but I only have Scintealliant and Young Turks and this post is much more helpful than I could have been!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 30, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some gorgeous looks there!  My fave is the pink holo!


  Thank you! This is my absolute favourite nail polish! Whenever I wonder what to wear, I wear it and it never disappoints me. It's Orly Miss Conduct, unfortunately, I don't really have access to this brand - I found this one in a set in TK Maxx.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

My new polishes this week are both lovely reds:




Bear Pawlish Sandy Claws and Glam Polish Coven


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2015)

And this is my new mani - Nails Inc Reading (over Nails Inc Villiers Street):


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this is my new mani - Nails Inc Reading (over Nails Inc Villiers Street):


  I get a C-masy feeling from this polish!


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2015)

And the latest: FUN Payday with some Hare Name Unavailable: Trademarked. Those combo nails are mattified. Payday was a _bit_ OTT.





  And since I'm low on TC, I decided to wear Essie Comfy in Cashmere (it would have looked nicer with a glossy TC though).


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2015)

Ladies, those of you ordering from the Pshiiit EP restock, could you please think of me and if you can, order a Scintealliant for me. I'm not able to be online much, so if the restock is happening before the 10th,  I will miss it.  Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2015)

Where is everyone??? I'm still in Florida. Any more news on the Pshiiit EP restock? Also, there's a NPC restock, on the 7th it's Canadian customers only, then US customers on the 8th. Will probably miss out. Also saw that there's a Takko sale on the 9th. Will definitely miss out on that. 

  Meanwhile we are having fun in the sun here. Haven't really bought any nail polish other than a bottle of Revlon, my husband isn't keen on me buying more make up and polish, but it's my birthday on Wednesday and I will go to CVS and see if I find anything. That said, I've placed a few orders, one with Glam Polish, one with Liquid Sky Lacquer and one with Rainbow Connection, shh, don't tell him!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> It is! I might grab some of those Essies.
> 
> 
> Pretty manis! You have long fingers to go with those long nails (I miss my long nails, too). Love the neon orange and the bright red on the water manis!
> ...


Lol, red and gold = Xmas every time!  I don't think that was the aim since it's named after the Reading festival though!
  There's a bloke where I work and every time I wear red he calls me Santa's little helper - I'm trying to spread the word that you can actually wear red all year round!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> And the latest: FUN Payday with some Hare Name Unavailable: Trademarked. Those combo nails are mattified. Payday was a _bit_ OTT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your blingy mani!  Great colours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ladies, those of you ordering from the Pshiiit EP restock, could you please think of me and if you can, order a Scintealliant for me. I'm not able to be online much, so if the restock is happening before the 10th, I will miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not planning to buy anything, sorry Anitacska!  Nothing I want, which saves cash and stalking time!  Hope someone else will be able to help out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Where is everyone??? I'm still in Florida. Any more news on the Pshiiit EP restock? Also, there's a NPC restock, on the 7th it's Canadian customers only, then US customers on the 8th. Will probably miss out. Also saw that there's a Takko sale on the 9th. Will definitely miss out on that.
> 
> Meanwhile we are having fun in the sun here. Haven't really bought any nail polish other than a bottle of Revlon, my husband isn't keen on me buying more make up and polish, but it's my birthday on Wednesday and I will go to CVS and see if I find anything. That said, I've placed a few orders, one with Glam Polish, one with Liquid Sky Lacquer and one with Rainbow Connection, shh, don't tell him!


Glad you're having fun!  Haven't heard any more re Pshiiit, NPC is the same for me - nothing I want, which saves cash, time and frustration.
  Takko I'm pretty much covered for my needs as well.
  Secret shopping is safe with me!
  Catch you when you get back, hopefully with mani pics!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

New polishes - I've been very naughty...



  Glam Polish - A Land Without Magic, Elvira, Fixer Upper, Cauldron, Sleeping Beauty plus Elevation Polish The Sea Was Red



  Powder Perfect - Hidden Well & Delight, Bear Pawlish Under Skies Of Blue, Ms September Sapphire, Bow Ties Are Cool



  Colors by Llarowe Red Dawn, ILNP Steeling Blue, Enchanted Polish La La Land, F.U.N Lacquer Blessing


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

I also have a new mani - Takko Lacquer Wooster St (over a Special FX nude metallic):







I have to say, I don't like this one bit!  The Takko may well look better over a darker or more complimentary colour (I'd have chosen a blue with hindsight), but as my first exposure to the colour shifting flakey avalanche of polishes, I'm completely underwhelmed.  I honestly don't see what these bring to the table that the colour shifting glitters from a few years ago (eg EP Big City Lights collection, Ozotic Elytras etc) didn't provide.  The flakes are mostly the same size as the glitters were, they shift the same way...
  Anyone agree?  I'm glad I didn't go too mad for these style of things, I have a few on order with coloured bases, or additional shimmer, but I don't think I have any more of this type on the way, and I'm relieved! 
  I'm also a bit disappointed - I'm building up to an ILNP order, and theirs were the ones I really fancied - wasn't going to go mad, just maybe get one to try, but this mani has put me right off! 
  Can anyone out there persuade me I'm wrong before I order?  I'm feeling all "emperor's new clothes" about these style of polishes at the moment - and massively relieved I resisted the EP preorder.  I thought I might go for them at Pshiiit/NPC/Meimei/Femme Fatale, but I won't be now!
  Anyhow, I shall live with this for a few days to firm up my thoughts!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

Anyone seen these?




I think several of the holos will be making their way to me!  Not a fan of the film - but what a pretty collection!


----------



## Honi (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys! I have a Dior polish called Wonderland and the brush has been effed up since day one. Are all of their polishes like this or is this just some weird fluke? Impossible to use, gonna have to trim it...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2015)

Honi said:


> Guys! I have a Dior polish called Wonderland and the brush has been effed up since day one. Are all of their polishes like this or is this just some weird fluke? Impossible to use, gonna have to trim it...


Pretty colour for summer - but what a disappointing brush!  I don't own any Dior, but with their pricepoint I would expect a decent one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Hello, ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   A real favorite white NP of mine is China Glaze* Dandy Lyin‘ Around *(White Cream Shimmer).  I also like Essie *Blanc* (Snowy White).


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - I went straight for Glam Polish We Got The Beat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice, nice, nice!!!!!!  I love these so much!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> That's kinda interesting:
> 
> http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/03/26/essie-silk-watercolors-opi-colorpaint-formula-x-infinite-ombre-battle-it-out/
> 
> I dig the look Essie did with them.


    Vibrant colors----but nail art is lovely but way beyond my capabilities!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The pictures are from the last 2-3 years. I used to love long nails, then in the last maybe 4 years I've been keeping them short. Recently I started liking them longer again, I just need to change the shape a bit.


    Awesome Maggie!!!!!  I love the length of your nails...I can't seem to pull that length off anymore---my nails always break as soon as I gain any length to them


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Lala has a subtle pinkish flash and is a tiny smidgen more tealish than WFU but the difference is not that big and rather subtle, they are quite similar. WFU and Lala are cream holos while Scintealliant has stronger holo, addtitonal blue/teal sparkly shimmer and a kind of a metallic-like finish (without the bubbling and stripes of metallics).
> 
> Young Turks and Scintealliant are different from each other and from WFU and Lala.
> 
> ...


  Love these blues!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this is my new mani - Nails Inc Reading (over Nails Inc Villiers Street):


   Pretty mani!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Honi said:


> Guys! I have a Dior polish called Wonderland and the brush has been effed up since day one. Are all of their polishes like this or is this just some weird fluke? Impossible to use, gonna have to trim it...


   That's an NP w/ one of the new brushes---I hate them.  The old brushes were perfection as far as I'm concerned.  I have Wonderland and just checked my brush-----it's 
   fine.  I love the color but I've never used it.  I think I'd like it on my toes for spring!!!


----------



## Honi (Apr 7, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 

   That's an NP w/ one of the new brushes---I hate them.  The old brushes were perfection as far as I'm concerned.  I have Wonderland and just checked my brush-----it's
   fine.  I love the color but I've never used it.  I think I'd like it on my toes for spring!!!









  How dissapointing  Yours look really nice, i like those type of brushes. This one is idiotic


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> What a pretty color!!!!


 
  Thank you!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 7, 2015)

Honi said:


> Guys! I have a Dior polish called Wonderland and the brush has been effed up since day one. Are all of their polishes like this or is this just some weird fluke? Impossible to use, gonna have to trim it...


  that's a fluke i have couple of dior nail polishes and none has brush like this. it clearly is messed up. you should have exchanged it


----------



## Honi (Apr 7, 2015)

Monsy said:


> that's a fluke i have couple of dior nail polishes and none has brush like this. it clearly is messed up. you should have exchanged it


  Press-sample so I cant really go to a store with it, just gonna trim it and put it on my shelf


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Honi said:


> Guys! I have a Dior polish called Wonderland and the brush has been effed up since day one. Are all of their polishes like this or is this just some weird fluke? Impossible to use, gonna have to trim it...


  Pretty colour! that brush, ack.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2015)

I've had a busy few weeks! I didn't get my nails painted the week before. This week I have Picture Polish Atomic that I chose for the Mad Men party I went to on the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course it decided to snow huge clumpy snowflakes and my fluffed up 60s hair got wrecked! Snow is a jerk lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Honi said:


> Press-sample so I cant really go to a store with it, *just gonna trim it *and put it on my shelf


 Good idea


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Of course it decided to snow huge clumpy snowflakes and my fluffed up 60s hair got wrecked! Snow is a jerk lol


   Awesome!  That party must have been so fun!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks, [@]Fuzzy[/@]  





Fuzzy said:


> I've had a busy few weeks! I didn't get my nails painted the week before. This week I have Picture Polish Atomic that I chose for the Mad Men party I went to on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

I've had Essie Bikini So Teeny (Sparkling, Cornflower Blue) on for 4 days now and not a chip in sight!  I put Dior *Crystal* (Shimmering White Top Coat) 205 on top.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

I love soft colors---pastels so I decided to try a shade that I don't have in my stash.  Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc *Bamboo White *but it's not a stark white.  The packaging is unbelievable.  It arrived in an oversized box, and if the color doesn't work out for me I can put the NP in a sock and use it as a weapon because it's the heaviest bottle of NP that I've ever had!!!















I also got Alexa Hearts (Clear Polish w/red hearts) because I love and collect heart shaped objects---jewelry, etc.  Thee are so, so cute--I couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

This was a mini haul of D & G NP that I purchased several weeks ago, but I've not yet worn any of them.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've had Essie Bikini So Teeny (Sparkling, Cornflower Blue) on for 4 days now and not a chip in sight!  I put Dior *Crystal* (Shimmering White Top Coat) 205 on top.


  I've been wearing it for the past 6 days and it still looks good! (with Opi RapiDry)


----------



## Honi (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This was a mini haul of D & G NP that I purchased several weeks ago, but I've not yet worn any of them.


  Uuuugh so nice and colorful! Post some pics when you get around to wearing them, they look so pretty!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This was a mini haul of D & G NP that I purchased several weeks ago, but I've not yet worn any of them.


 
  Looks lovely!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've been wearing it for the past 6 days and it still looks good! (with Opi RapiDry)






That's just so awesome Maggie.  I never get long wear times from any of my NPs.  This has been just incredible---love it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Honi said:


> Uuuugh so nice and colorful! *Post some pics when you get around to wearing them,* they look so pretty!


    Thank you.  Will do!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Looks lovely!


  Thanks AWS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Honi said:


> How dissapointing  Yours look really nice, i like those type of brushes. This one is idiotic


   I can't even fathom what happened to your brush


----------



## Monsy (Apr 8, 2015)

Honi said:


> Press-sample so I cant really go to a store with it, just *gonna trim it *and put it on my shelf


  that's what I always do if i get a brush like that


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's just so awesome Maggie.  I never get long wear times from any of my NPs.  This has been just incredible---love it!!


  It is! I don't usually have problems with the wear time of any NPs except from a few Essies, so I'm impressed. It's funny that we're wearing the same nail polish, especially since I received a few comments from friends and relatives that the shade is "weird"


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Of course it decided to snow huge clumpy snowflakes and my fluffed up 60s hair got wrecked! Snow is a jerk lol


Very classy - as I would expect for a Mad Men theme of course!  What a shame about your spoiled hair - I hate snow!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I've had Essie Bikini So Teeny (Sparkling, Cornflower Blue) on for 4 days now and not a chip in sight!  I put Dior *Crystal* (Shimmering White Top Coat) 205 on top.


That is just beautiful - I suspect the topcoat makes it, looking at the bottles.  Really lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love soft colors---pastels so I decided to try a shade that I don't have in my stash.  Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc *Bamboo White *but it's not a stark white.  The packaging is unbelievable.  It arrived in an oversized box, and if the color doesn't work out for me I can put the NP in a sock and use it as a weapon because it's the heaviest bottle of NP that I've ever had!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do look really elegant!  Not my colour at all - I was disappointed with the colours of the VB offerings, but they have definitely nailed the packaging!  A spare weapon never goes amiss either!  I hope to see how it looks on you soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> This was a mini haul of D & G NP that I purchased several weeks ago, but I've not yet worn any of them.


What a vibrant haul - screaming of summer, I need to feel the temperatures that go with those!  A fun selection, I'm sure you'll enjoy wearing them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2015)

My latest mani is an unnamed ancient Special FX topped with Maybelline Colorama Shimmer Girl:












A combo of two very old and very cheap polishes that somehow (at least to me!) seems really up to date and looks like something that the expensive indie brands were bringing out very recently!
  And a vast improvement on the last mani!


----------



## MRV (Apr 10, 2015)

A quick mani post. Takko Curiouser & Curiouser





  Enchanted April 2014 and CG Plur-ple





  Mac Doll Me Up and Imperial Green (as you can see I've been ill this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Honi (Apr 10, 2015)

Leighton Denny - Scream to go faster

  I LOVE THIS! Such a gorgeous blurple, and the microshimmer is beautiful aswell. Never tried any of their stuff before


----------



## Anneri (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello ladies!  Because I had kind of a crappy day I was really cheered up by my llarowe order that just arrived and I thought I'd share!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  And here's my latest mani, done with the mini set from the OPI Hawaii collection (the light green was really difficult to apply, but I like the flower design)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello, I'm back! Got home yesterday morning with a major jetlag, no sleep on overnight flight, so only just managed to get around to coming on here to show you my hauls and manis. I will try to comment later too. I was reading while we were away, but didn't really have much time to post.

  It looks like i haven't missed the Pshiiit EP restock and I managed to get someone on FB to buy me a Dream On during the NPC restock, so that's good. Did anyone see there was a surprise restock on EP yesterday? It was for cremes/shimmers, so I would've passed anyway, had I known about it.

  Here's my little US birthday haul:









  The polishes are Sultry, Wild and Too Dimensional? Sultry is actually much prettier irl, it's a very vibrant blurple. 

  The Rainbow Connection order I placed while away came yesterday. 

















  My "going away" mani and pedi were Ethereal Lacquer Worlds Apart over OPI Plum & Get It and CbL Waters of Belize.









  I'll come back in a minute with the rest.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2015)

My manis while I was away weren't that interesting, I only took some old ones I wouldn't have minded breaking in transit. I didn't take picture of all of them, but the ones I used were all Andrea Fulerton trios (well, duos, but you can use them on top of each other for an extra colour). 




  This is Rain Fall (on the accents I used both colours, the top one is flakies)




  Smile in a Storm (both colours layered on top of each other)




  Foxy Lady (copper colour only)

  Like I said, not very exciting. I also used a pink and a purple polish, also from Andrea Fulerton, but didn't take pictures.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> It is! I don't usually have problems with the wear time of any NPs except from a few Essies, so I'm impressed. It's funny that we're wearing the same nail polish, especially since I received a few comments from friends and relatives that the shade is "weird"


    Perhaps they're just not used to seeing you in it.  It's a cult classic!!!!  i've since changed my polish to Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc., *Bamboo White* and I'm loving it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

Honi said:


> Leighton Denny - Scream to go faster
> 
> I LOVE THIS! Such a gorgeous blurple, and the microshimmer is beautiful aswell. Never tried any of their stuff before


    Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  So sorry you had a crappy day Anneri.  I love your haul and your mani----I'm drawn to soft pastels and the flowers are just precious!!!  Very pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My manis while I was away weren't that interesting, I only took some old ones I wouldn't have minded breaking in transit. I didn't take picture of all of them, but the ones I used were all Andrea Fulerton trios (well, duos, but you can use them on top of each other for an extra colour).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Aren't that interesting????  Why they look just like mine


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My manis while I was away weren't that interesting, I only took some old ones I wouldn't have minded breaking in transit. I didn't take picture of all of them, but the ones I used were all Andrea Fulerton trios (well, duos, but you can use them on top of each other for an extra colour).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great manis! that's a lot more than I would have managed on vacation lol. Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2015)

Picture Polish Never Nude- I thought it would be a fast mani but it needed 3 coats lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  "There are dozens of us... DOZENS!"


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is Revlon Sultry. Managed to capture the purple shift, but it's still so much brighter irl. Really pretty polish, pictures don't do justice to it. 













  Sorry I still haven't commented properly. Not having the best day, the children have been little sh!ts, ended up at A&E with my younger daughter as one of them slammed a door on her toe. Luckily it's not broken, They have been constantly fighting, arguing, misbehaving, they were pretty awful in Florida too. Argh!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post. Takko Curiouser & Curiouser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely Takko, pretty purple and a fun green giraffe mani, love them all!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Honi said:


> Leighton Denny - Scream to go faster
> 
> I LOVE THIS! Such a gorgeous blurple, and the microshimmer is beautiful aswell. Never tried any of their stuff before


  Very pretty!  I love my only LD polish too, always fancied a couple more but never got round to them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Pretty haul - I'm especially taken with the Med 2, I may need that one!
  And a dainty mani for spring, lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hello, I'm back! Got home yesterday morning with a major jetlag, no sleep on overnight flight, so only just managed to get around to coming on here to show you my hauls and manis. I will try to comment later too. I was reading while we were away, but didn't really have much time to post.
> 
> It looks like i haven't missed the Pshiiit EP restock and I managed to get someone on FB to buy me a Dream On during the NPC restock, so that's good. Did anyone see there was a surprise restock on EP yesterday? It was for cremes/shimmers, so I would've passed anyway, had I known about it.
> 
> ...


  Welcome back, hope you had a fab break!
  Pretty birthday haul - and some lovelies from RC too!  What do you think of the PPs?  I've been tempted but I'm not sure yet, would love your views, I especially like the red one.
  And I love your mani and pedi!
  And great news about the EPs for you too, congrats.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My manis while I was away weren't that interesting, I only took some old ones I wouldn't have minded breaking in transit. I didn't take picture of all of them, but the ones I used were all Andrea Fulerton trios (well, duos, but you can use them on top of each other for an extra colour).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Simple but pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> "There are dozens of us... DOZENS!"


  That is really lovely, you carry it well too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here is Revlon Sultry. Managed to capture the purple shift, but it's still so much brighter irl. Really pretty polish, pictures don't do justice to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice polish!  Shame about the kids... it's always fun to visit A&E!  Glad she's OK though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> "There are dozens of us... DOZENS!"


   Super cute end result!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love soft colors---pastels so I decided to try a shade that I don't have in my stash.  Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc *Bamboo White *but it's not a stark white.  The packaging is unbelievable.  It arrived in an oversized box, and *if the color doesn't work out for me I can put the NP in a sock and use it as a weapon because it's the heaviest bottle of NP that I've ever had!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That made me laugh! 

  I don't get these new Nails Inc polishes. They're trying to be high end, but to me they're just not.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice polish!  Shame about the kids... it's always fun to visit A&E!  Glad she's OK though.


  Ugh, they have been so awful lately. One of them slammed the door on her foot, her big toenail half slit, luckily the toe isn't broken, just bruised. Managed to fit her foot in her sandal so she can go to school, will need to have it looked at again on Friday and see how it goes. She won't be able to wear closed shoes for a good few weeks. Just as well the weather's improved a bit.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 13, 2015)

You know, when I got my new Darlin DIva polishes on Saturday I couldn't remember who was kind of unhappy with their flakie polish - and the Anitacska pulled up this quote by PQ!
  I definitely agree with Anitacska - the flakie topcoats aren't that groundbreaking and I don't like them on top of contrasting polishes. But both the Indigo Bananas and Darling Diva and also the new Glam Polishes are gorgeous - they all have a coloured base, plus holo plus flakies, and then it's stunning. I tried to take some pics of the DD ones yesterday for a friend and it's nearly impossible to get the camera to focus because there's so much going on! Also, Ramagos is very much a one coater. Now that's impressive!


  EDIT: And you need The Med 2, PQ! It's stunning!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a new mani to share - Picture Polish Pshiiit:







Much nicer on the nail than in the bottle, where it had failed to impress me when it arrived.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2015)

I also have more new polishes - these boxes from my PO box are such fun to unpack!



  Glam Polish - Fruit of the Poisonous Tree, Mount Doom, Tempestarii, Maleficent, Runnin' Wild, Wicca



  Enchanted Polish September 2014, August 2013, Engineered To Destroy, Ocean Potion and The Devil Wears Polish Emerald Empire & Autumn Nights



  ILNP Amanda Hugginkiss, 1st and 15th, Bear Pawlish Trouble Makers, Above The Curve Pretend It's a Plan & Relative Dimensions


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I also have more new polishes - these boxes from my PO box are such fun to unpack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love your haul, especially the EPs! August 2013, EtD and Ocean Potion are on my wishlist, but I refuse to pay $50+ for them. So that's not gonna happen. 

  I love it when my US postbox is emptied out. I'm due to do it soon, just waiting for my Lilypads and Liquid Sky Lacquers to turn up. Might also wait for my recent Llarowe order too. Atm I have my ILNP preorder, my EP flakies order and EP January 2014 sitting in it. Want to be sensible and wait for a couple more packages, but there's a little voice in my head going "do it now"! Hahaha.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, which *Glam Polishes are they? You mean the Over the Rainbow flakies?* I have a few of those on order.
> 
> 
> This is very nice. I think I've used mine, but not sure. I'm often disappointed by PPs, they usually look better in the bottle than on the nail, like Paradise.
> ...


  Yes, exactly! Maybe I#ll get some when she ships them to Germany at the end of April.


----------



## rekhyt (Apr 13, 2015)

Arrgh.. So I'm using Stackry for US-only restocks / sellers and I made a new shipment a couple of days ago. I used them before and everything went ok. But now they messaged me that they can't ship the package to me because it contains nail polish and they don't have a shipping licence for this... so they are proposing to either send the packages back to the retailers, ship them via ground to a US or Canada adress or to wait several months until they have obtained said licence.

  What?

  Anyone else encountered this problem before?

  I had to laugh a bit though, because the message said "the packages contain_ large amounts_ of nail polish". It's 10 bottles. Girl, you haven't seen our stashes....


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Arrgh.. So I'm using Stackry for US-only restocks / sellers and I made a new shipment a couple of days ago. I used them before and everything went ok. But now they messaged me that they can't ship the package to me because it contains nail polish and they don't have a shipping licence for this... so they are proposing to either send the packages back to the retailers, ship them via ground to a US or Canada adress or to wait several months until they have obtained said licence.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


    Sounds like they got into a bit of a pickle---especially since it went well on another occasion---real bummer






 Seeing our stashes would surely stun them.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Arrgh.. So I'm using Stackry for US-only restocks / sellers and I made a new shipment a couple of days ago. I used them before and everything went ok. But now they messaged me that they can't ship the package to me because it contains nail polish and they don't have a shipping licence for this... so they are proposing to either send the packages back to the retailers, ship them via ground to a US or Canada adress or to wait several months until they have obtained said licence.  What?  Anyone else encountered this problem before?  I had to laugh a bit though, because the message said "the packages contain _large amounts_ of nail polish". It's 10 bottles. Girl, you haven't seen our stashes....


  Oh no, that's awful. I have loads of polish sitting in my Stackry mailbox. Shit.   When you filled in the contents box, did you put nail polish down? I always put cosmetics and never had a problem with that. Although they can see it's nail polish. I don't know if it's a new thing or is it to do with Australian regulations. I'm rather nervous now. I think I'll try and empty out my mail box and see what happens.


----------



## rekhyt (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, I always put "cosmetics", too. Usually I tick the box that says "keep retailer packaging" and I forgot it this time but they always repackage my stuff anyway, despite the "keep retailer packaging" stuff, so they knew about the polish every other time, too. Maybe it really is because of new regulations (I'm from Germany, didn't hear anything but I have to check) or I just got an extra-nitpicking employee to take care of my packages this time...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Yes, I always put "cosmetics", too. Usually I tick the box that says "keep retailer packaging" and I forgot it this time but they always repackage my stuff anyway, despite the "keep retailer packaging" stuff, so they knew about the polish every other time, too. Maybe it really is because of new regulations (I'm from Germany, didn't hear anything but I have to check) or I just got an extra-nitpicking employee to take care of my packages this time...


  Oh sorry, got confused, Germany, not Australia. I was obviously thinking of someone else. That is odd, could've just been some busybody packing it. Have you got anyone to ship it to in the US or Canada to forward it to you? Hope you manage to sort it out. I have just consolidated my packages, so will let you know what they say. Bloody hope this isn't the end of my US nail polish buying. The Royal Mail is already being such an arse about nail polish, I really don't want to not be able to buy directly from the US. I do have a friend whom I could ask to ship my stuff should the Stackry forwarding fail, but I can't keep asking her all the time, so if this falls through then I guess that's it. Not happy.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like they got into a bit of a pickle---especially since it went well on another occasion---real bummer
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'd need a removal truck to move all my polishes and make up!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

On another note, for those who aren't sure about the flakies, maybe this will change your mind:








  by IG user @lakkomlakkom


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love soft colors---pastels so I decided to try a shade that I don't have in my stash.  Victoria, Victoria Beckham for Nails Inc *Bamboo White *but it's not a stark white.  The packaging is unbelievable.  It arrived in an oversized box, and if the color doesn't work out for me I can put the NP in a sock and *use it as a weapon because it's the heaviest bottle of NP that I've ever had!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely Takko, pretty purple and a fun green giraffe mani, love them all!


  Thanks, PQ!


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> On another note, for those who aren't sure about the flakies, maybe this will change your mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, pretty! So this is a mix?

  Lastly the current mani: Elevation Mount Meru and Limestone. MM was really thick but it's ok now. Limestone had the bad brush but it's a very nice polish. I recommend it to those who love white polish! (These two are maybe not the best choises with my red hands  .)


----------



## Honi (Apr 14, 2015)

What is that glorious rainbowf flakie and how do i get it?!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Arrgh.. So I'm using Stackry for US-only restocks / sellers and I made a new shipment a couple of days ago. I used them before and everything went ok. But now they messaged me that they can't ship the package to me because it contains nail polish and they don't have a shipping licence for this... so they are proposing to either send the packages back to the retailers, ship them via ground to a US or Canada adress or to wait several months until they have obtained said licence.
> 
> What?
> 
> ...


Oh no   I hope you get it sorted.
  And I hope I don't encounter this when I next empty it, I'd be gutted.
  It certainly hasn't happened to me before - and I've had some large consignments.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh sorry, got confused, Germany, not Australia. I was obviously thinking of someone else. That is odd, could've just been some busybody packing it. Have you got anyone to ship it to in the US or Canada to forward it to you? Hope you manage to sort it out. I have just consolidated my packages, so will let you know what they say. Bloody hope this isn't the end of my US nail polish buying. The Royal Mail is already being such an arse about nail polish, I really don't want to not be able to buy directly from the US. I do have a friend whom I could ask to ship my stuff should the Stackry forwarding fail, but I can't keep asking her all the time, so if this falls through then I guess that's it. Not happy.


Do please let me know how it goes, I'm panicking slightly now.
  If they refuse yours too, I may just forward mine without consolidating, hopefully if they don't open the packages at all they won't refuse to ship.
  As you say, it would be really depressing to lose a service I've come to rely on, and I don't have anyone in the US I can use.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> On another note, for those who aren't sure about the flakies, maybe this will change your mind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you big enabler you!  I doubt I could make my nails look this good mind you...
  They undoubtedly look fabulous!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> What is that glorious rainbowf flakie and how do i get it?!


It's one of ILNP's flakies. I don't know it's exact name, but if you want to browse their page you're going to find it!

http://www.ilnp.com/


----------



## MRV (Apr 14, 2015)

Honi said:


> What is that glorious rainbowf flakie and how do i get it?!


  It's a mix of 4: #paradoxh #neonrosebudh #openfieldsh #icehouseh


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> It's a mix of 4: #paradoxh #neonrosebudh #openfieldsh #icehouseh


  I was just coming to say that. She said she dropped the polishes in water like marbling, but didn't mix them. She is very talented, comes up with great ideas. Sponging the flakies onto the nail can give similar effect too.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska! I have not really bought much from lllarowe either (just 9 this year I checked!). Mainly due to the currency situation and I've got a 1000% new bathroom and 99% new kitchen on their way so there's not so much room for NP.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'm already better now. I never get the flu really, it's just trying wear me down, but I'm always stronger.
> ...


  I like that toffee brown


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Do please let me know how it goes, I'm panicking slightly now. If they refuse yours too, I may just forward mine without consolidating, hopefully if they don't open the packages at all they won't refuse to ship. As you say, it would be really depressing to lose a service I've come to rely on, and I don't have anyone in the US I can use.


  That's not a bad idea! Lots of extra shipping cost though, but better than nothing. I'll let you know what happens with mine. I have checked and it does say in their terms that they can't forward nail polish, don't know if that's new or they've suddenly decided to be difficult or it could just be a one-off. In any case, it leaves me worried about any future purchases.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2015)

I remember checking with them before I set up my account, and they said they could - and being a hoarder, I still have the emails:
  Me to them:
  Hi, can you handle nail polish for shipping to UK?
Thanks,
Them to me:
  Hello Anne,

Yes we can.

Thank you,
Cecilia
Stackry Support

  Dated September 2013...

  I will kick up a fuss if they lied to me!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I remember checking with them before I set up my account, and they said they could - and being a hoarder, I still have the emails:
> Me to them:
> Hi, can you handle nail polish for shipping to UK?
> Thanks,
> ...


  Hmm, interesting. Wonder if the regulations about the nail polish came in effect after that date? Oh well, we shall see. Of course not being able to order from the US would probably save me a significant amount of money. That said, with RC now stocking more brands than Llarowe, I don't really need to go elsewhere. And luckily most of the European webshops still deliver to the UK. On that note, Pshiiit really could get on with that restock now, she announced it ages ago, don't know what she's waiting for.


----------



## Honi (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for the answers ladies <3


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2015)

Today's mani Marc Jacobs Oui with CbL I Need a Holo-Day on the accents:


----------



## rekhyt (Apr 15, 2015)

I hope they'll ship you your packages, Anitacska and PearlyQueen!  This was their message:  Subject: Your Stackry Shipment!   Prohibited Items.   I am so very sorry about this, but your packages both contain large amounts of nail polish and nail polish is an item that is prohibited from being shipped without a proper shipping license. Unfortunately at this time, we do not have this license and cannot ship these items to you via any air shipping method. The only thing that we can do for these items is either return them to the retailer for you or ship them via Ground service somewhere in the US or Canada. We will be able to ship these types of items for an additional fee within the next several months once the license is obtained, so if you would like us to hold these items for you until then, we could do that as well. I am very sorry for the inconvenience that this has caused, please let me know if you have any questions.   If need be, a representative will follow-up with you as soon as possible. You can also add to this ticket by responding to this email. Please note that our working hours are Monday through Friday 9am-5pm EST.   Teresa Phillips  Your Stackry Team   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  I replied and asked how long it'll take for them to get that licence. Not too thrilled about additional fees but at least it sounds as if they will be able to ship nail polish "officially" in a couple of months?   And concerning the EP restock, Pshiiit just said on twitter that she hasn't received the shipment yet and that it apparently won't be a surprise restock.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> I hope they'll ship you your packages, Anitacska and PearlyQueen!  This was their message:  Subject: Your Stackry Shipment!   Prohibited Items.   I am so very sorry about this, but your packages both contain large amounts of nail polish and nail polish is an item that is prohibited from being shipped without a proper shipping license. Unfortunately at this time, we do not have this license and cannot ship these items to you via any air shipping method. The only thing that we can do for these items is either return them to the retailer for you or ship them via Ground service somewhere in the US or Canada. We will be able to ship these types of items for an additional fee within the next several months once the license is obtained, so if you would like us to hold these items for you until then, we could do that as well. I am very sorry for the inconvenience that this has caused, please let me know if you have any questions.   If need be, a representative will follow-up with you as soon as possible. You can also add to this ticket by responding to this email. Please note that our working hours are Monday through Friday 9am-5pm EST.   Teresa Phillips  Your Stackry Team   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------  I replied and asked how long it'll take for them to get that licence. Not too thrilled about additional fees but at least it sounds as if they will be able to ship nail polish "officially" in a couple of months?   And concerning the EP restock, Pshiiit just said on twitter that she hasn't received the shipment yet and that it apparently won't be a surprise restock.


  Thanks for this, at least now I know I don't need to stalk Pshiiit on FB and IG. I thought she had received her shipment already since she had all 6 flakies. Weird.   Please keep us posted on the Stackry situation. I consolidated 5 packages yesterday, still waiting for them to email me when it's done, it's taking longer than usual, so I might be receiving one of those messages too.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2015)

Still haven't heard from Stackry, so I'm sure I'll be getting one of those messages very soon. Ugh. I now have another package sitting there (from Glam Polish), so will try and have it shipped without consolidating, hopefully that will work. Otherwise I'll be asking my friend to ship them to me, but it will have to be a one off and I won't be able to carry on buying from the US (or from Glam Polish and Lilypad Lacquer though their US distributor). Just when Glam Polish have announced a gorgeous trio (Oh, Em, Gee) that's going to be a LE store exclusive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And I can say goodbye to buying from people on FB as most won't ship abroad.

  Oh well. It's not like I have a shortage of polishes though. On that note, I was very naughty yesterday, bought a ton of cheap polishes in the shops and also ordered 6 of the new CbLs (plus 2 older ones) from RC. Anyone got anything from the Pretty Woman collection? I've ordered all the holos. Oops.

























  Those multichromes are probably dupes of dupes of polishes I already have, but I still couldn't leave them. I clearly have a problem.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2015)

Another haul picture, my Femme Fatale order came from RC today:









  Also, did a new mani and pedi last night. Second pedi this year, w00t! It was really hot here yesterday, 25 C, and my holiday pedi had chipped due to being in the pool and waterparks, so had to replace it. Mani is OPI Kermit Me To Speak with Let's Do Anything We Want on the accents. Love the shift and the glitter is really pretty too. Pedi is Liquid Sky Lacquer Sugar Snap Pea.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani Marc Jacobs Oui with CbL I Need a Holo-Day on the accents:


  Ooo, vibrant!  Love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Still haven't heard from Stackry, so I'm sure I'll be getting one of those messages very soon. Ugh. I now have another package sitting there (from Glam Polish), so will try and have it shipped without consolidating, hopefully that will work. Otherwise I'll be asking my friend to ship them to me, but it will have to be a one off and I won't be able to carry on buying from the US (or from Glam Polish and Lilypad Lacquer though their US distributor). Just when Glam Polish have announced a gorgeous trio (Oh, Em, Gee) that's going to be a LE store exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your haul is gorgeous!  I was tempted by those multichromes a while ago at one of the European sites, but resisted at the time - looking at your pics, I wish I hadn't!
  I did get a few of the CbLs - I would have got more if I could have trusted my Stackry box, but the money I had to pay for them bought fewer at RC prices 
  I can live without the box, I'm just concerned about getting the goodies I already bought.  I have two packages in there at the moment, and a further two on order.  Of those, two should not be difficult to replace and get shipped direct, though obviously I don't want to pay twice!  And one is sale stuff, which I don't really want to shell out any more than I have to - mostly bought because they were cheap, would make them a bit pointless if shipping cost loads!  But one is direct from Glam with the Store Exclusives in it.  It hasn't even shipped yet, and is the only one that's really upsetting me as I won't be able to get them any other way.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Another haul picture, my Femme Fatale order came from RC today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  More gorgeousness!  I don't do pedis, my toenails are so awful due to a medical condition I can never allow them to be seen!
  Love those FFs, I have been itching to buy a few of those too!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> More gorgeousness!  I don't do pedis, my toenails are so awful due to a medical condition I can never allow them to be seen!
> Love those FFs, I have been itching to buy a few of those too!


  Thanks. My toenails aren't very pretty either, plus I have fat toes, lol, but I like showing them off in the summer. The FFs are really pretty, although most of them seem quite sheer.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, here you go, the reply from Stackry:

*Dear Anita,* 

I am sorry, we did email you a few days ago regarding this. It consists of nail polish which is a prohibited item and it it considered "dangerous goods" and cannot be forwarded to the UK. You do have a few options though: 
1. It can be returned to the retailer. 
2. shipped via FedEx ground to someone in the US. 
3. Can be disposed of. 

Please advise. 

Thank You, 



Ann Miller 
Your Stackry Support Team

  Bit abrupt though. I never received an e-mail from them as they claim. So I replied and asked for some details, like when did this come into effect and why did they not let their customers know this was an issue?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2015)

I got another e-mail, this looks a bit more promising. I asked if they can hold my stuff for free until they get their paperwork sorted. We shall see. I still have a few packages on route.   Dear Anita,   I am very sorry for the confusion, we were just notified earlier last week that nail polish had been added to the list of items that is now considered "dangerous" and needs additional paperwork and certification in order to be shipped. It is now listed on our page of items that we cannot ship, but we did not send out a notification about it, and probably should have. I am so sorry about this, we will be getting this certification to be able to ship these items, but it is going to take 60-90 days in order to get said certification. Would you like us to hold these items for you until this certification is obtained? If not, we can return them for you and will do so at no cost due to the hassle that you have encountered.   Teresa Phillips


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the update.  Hmm, two very different responses!
  I would definitely wait if that was an option, and at least now we know that they will be getting the certification at some point in the middling future.
  I'm guessing that you didn't manage to get it through with the order you tried to forward without consolidating either, so probably not worth my while even trying.  I guess I'll wait until all my stuff gets there, consolidate as usual and await my rejection email, and just hope that I get the same assistance as your second email with the option of delaying shipment till they can do it.
  Crossing my fingers that we all get our lovely polishes in the end.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani Marc Jacobs Oui with CbL I Need a Holo-Day on the accents:


  Very pretty!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Another haul picture, my Femme Fatale order came from RC today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani and pedi! That OPI duochrome is lovely!




  Sorry all of you guys are having trouble with your mail forwarding company, they really should have been emailing people about their inability to no longer ship NP! I have no idea what they were thinking on that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it wont take too long for them to get their certification or whatever they need and you guys can get your goodies


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Apr 16, 2015)

I received my Color Club Pastel Neon collection today! I did some quick swatches and LOVE them!! The colors are perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## rekhyt (Apr 17, 2015)

I, too, have some Glams on the way too Stackry, hmph. Ah well, at least they'll hold our packages until they get the licence... I wonder how much the "additional fees" will be for the special shipment.  Camille from Pshiiit just announced that the EP restock will be this weekend. She'll post more info about the store link and the exact date soon.


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Beautiful!
> ack ouch! hopefully your daughter's toe heals well!
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


  Pretties!


  Latest manis: Elevation Sunset Among the Palms (more magenta irl) with Fun Payday and ILNP Electric Carnival layered.





  ..et C'est Noël! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (H) with FF Fool's Paradise.


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Camille from Pshiiit just announced that the EP restock will be this weekend. She'll post more info about the store link and the exact date soon.


  Oh, cool. I'm ready. Timewise at least.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the update.  Hmm, two very different responses! I would definitely wait if that was an option, and at least now we know that they will be getting the certification at some point in the middling future. *I'm guessing that you didn't manage to get it through with the order you tried to forward without consolidating either, so probably not worth my while even trying.*  I guess I'll wait until all my stuff gets there, consolidate as usual and await my rejection email, and just hope that I get the same assistance as your second email with the option of delaying shipment till they can do it. Crossing my fingers that we all get our lovely polishes in the end.


  I didn't try that, so perhaps you could? I have a new package (I think it's from Lilypad) and I'm in two minds whether I should try and have it forwarded alone, just put art supplies on it and hope they don't open it to check. If they do, it won't look good on me since I already officially know I'm not supposed to have nail polish forwarded to me. But if you tried it with one of yours then we would know if it's possible and worst case scenario is that you're told the same thing as me. Does that make sense?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, awickedshape! It's not at all that toffee in the bottle, but on nails it was. It is actually a subtle holo but you could hardly see it.
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> ...


  Thank you! Hope you find your FFs! Also hope you'll be able to buy the new ones soon. I'm sure other stockists will have them.

  I love both manis, so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

First Pshiiit EP restock is at 8 pm CEST/ 7 pm BST tonight at this link: http://pshiiitboutiqueletiroirenchante.bigcartel.com/


----------



## rekhyt (Apr 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> First Pshiiit EP restock is at 8 pm CEST/ 7 pm BST tonight at this link: http://pshiiitboutiqueletiroirenchante.bigcartel.com/


Faster than expected, I had my money on Saturday 2 pm... 

  Good luck, ladies! I already have all the colours I'm interested in... I'd love to help someone out with this restock but I'm off in a couple of minutes. :/ I tried to find out the exact url for Scintealliant but I guess the new updated bigcartel doesn't work that way anymore.

  I hope it won't be too stressing for you!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm sitting here stalking. Think will just go for Scintealliant, might come back for another few, she said she combines shipping within 30 minutes, so we'll see. I just really want a Scintealliant for now.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

Got one!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2015)

Yikes! I was able to put 7 into my cart which was over my budget. Took two off, and still had to do a money transfer into my account to find out that the cart does not hold! I had only 3 left so I did not bother. Waiting for the next chance....

  Combines in 30 minutes? Is the next restock coming now??


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi! New to the thread, and it's going to be dangerous! I am a reformed nail polish hoarder. Before I got into makeup, I had almost 100 bottles of polish. That was a few years ago. I've purged my collection and now only have about 20 polishes-- all of which get regular use. I'm more into unique shades and shimmer/glitter. Thought I do have a staple nude pink and bright red! 

  I found this thread because I just purchased 6 nail polishes from ILNP Brand. Has anyone else tried these? They range from $10-12.50, and they look soooo cool! If you create an account with them, you earn points for every purchase. I believe every 20 points = $1. So, in one order I already have $3.25 in credit with them! Which would be like 30% off a $10 bottle. Pretty awesome after only one purchase. Much more usable that Sephora's silly point program. Anyway, here are some pictures of the ones I ordered. I can't wait to try them out. 
















  Agh, sorry they photos are still huge! I even selected "small" when I uploaded them. 
Top Row L to R: Gaia, Iconic, Peri Me,
Bottom Row L to R: Music Box, Champagne Blush, Cygnus Loop.

I chose more holo ones for this order, but they have 90-something polishes and a toooon of crazy awesome looking duo chromes and DCs mixed with holo. Each page has an imbedded IG stream so you can see real life swatches of all the colors! I totally jumped in with both feet instead of just ordering one. Oops. I was too tempted. Orders over $50 got free USPS priority 3 day shipping!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yikes! I was able to put 7 into my cart which was over my budget. Took two off, and still had to do a money transfer into my account to find out that the cart does not hold! I had only 3 left so I did not bother. Waiting for the next chance....
> 
> Combines in 30 minutes? Is the next restock coming now??


  No, she meant that if people place two orders in quick succession, she will be able to combine, otherwise she won't. I don't know when the next restock is. Probably tomorrow?


----------



## MRV (Apr 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> No, she meant that if people place two orders in quick succession, she will be able to combine, otherwise she won't. I don't know when the next restock is. Probably tomorrow?


  Ok, thanks. Maybe. She said that she first has to sort out this first round.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi! New to the thread, and it's going to be dangerous! I am a reformed nail polish hoarder. Before I got into makeup, I had almost 100 bottles of polish. That was a few years ago. I've purged my collection and now only have about 20 polishes-- all of which get regular use. I'm more into unique shades and shimmer/glitter. Thought I do have a staple nude pink and bright red!
> 
> I found this thread because I just purchased 6 nail polishes from ILNP Brand. Has anyone else tried these? They range from $10-12.50, and they look soooo cool! If you create an account with them, you earn points for every purchase. I believe every 20 points = $1. So, in one order I already have $3.25 in credit with them! Which would be like 30% off a $10 bottle. Pretty awesome after only one purchase. Much more usable that Sephora's silly point program. Anyway, here are some pictures of the ones I ordered. I can't wait to try them out.
> 
> ...


  Welcome to the thread! Just to clarify though, 100 polishes doesn't count as hoarding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Neither does an order for 6 polishes!

  Yes, we are well aware of ILNP. I personally have over 30 of their polishes, they are lovely. Let us know how you like them.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome to the thread! Just to clarify though, 100 polishes doesn't count as hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 100 was hoarding for me! It completely took over toooo many cabinets in my small dorm room. 

Good to know!! I haven't heard of them until just now. I am glad you like them.  That's good news for me!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 17, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> 100 was hoarding for me! It completely took over toooo many cabinets in my small dorm room.
> 
> Good to know!! I haven't heard of them until just now. I am glad you like them.  That's good news for me!


  Hi Lauren! I think none of us will judge you for 100 polishes! I think all our stashes are a LOT bigger. So no worries!

  If you look through the last three pages, you see some discussion and pics of the new ILNP flakies!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> I went a bit wild on the new Huggables today, so not paying 30€ for one polish and shipping!
> 
> ...


  Thanks. To be fair, 30 euros for Scintealliant is still A LOT cheaper than the 60+ people have been asking for it. It's worth it for me anyway.

  MRV, good luck, hope you manage to get what you want during the next restock. I would strongly advise you to check out with the most important one(s) immediately and then go back for more, she will refund shipping. It is very annoying that there's no carthold.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

My CbL Pretty Woman (plus 2 other) polishes from RC arrived today:









  My mani is Topshop Chiffon with Hare Rococo Grandeur on the accents. The Topshop polish has a really lovely pink shimmer to it that was rather hard to capture.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Is anyone ordering from the Glam Polish international restock next weekend? I was wondering if I could ask someone to buy me the Oh Em Gee trio. They'll deliver to a lot of European countries, but of course not the UK. I haven't had any issues with receiving np from outside the UK and am willing to take the risk, so if anyone could help me out, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

Have any idea about shipping fees? I tried searching on their fb and their hp, but found nothing. I'd like to get some, but shipping fees would be the dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Have any idea about shipping fees? I tried searching on their fb and their hp, but found nothing. I'd like to get some, but shipping fees would be the dealbreaker for me.


  No idea, sorry. Their US shipping isn't expensive, but they do have a distributor in the US, so that doesn't really mean anything. Try messaging her perhaps? If you do place an order, please think of me. That way we can split the shipping as well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, awickedshape! It's not at all that toffee in the bottle, but on nails it was. It is actually a subtle holo but you could hardly see it.
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> ...


Love the Elevation!  I just had an email that Llarowe won't be carrying them in future 
  What they have left is on sale, but it's not much cheaper than full price at Elevation's own store.
  I might have been tempted to them if it wasn't for the Stackry hassle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't try that, so perhaps you could? I have a new package (I think it's from Lilypad) and I'm in two minds whether I should try and have it forwarded alone, just put art supplies on it and hope they don't open it to check. If they do, it won't look good on me since I already officially know I'm not supposed to have nail polish forwarded to me. But if you tried it with one of yours then we would know if it's possible and worst case scenario is that you're told the same thing as me. Does that make sense?


Sorry, must have misunderstood your previous post!  I will try it with one of my packages when I can spare the cash and let you know how it goes.  Unfortunately, it looks like it will end up costing about double if I do them all as individuals, but better than not getting them I guess - definitely worth it for the Glams, and to be honest not significantly more than it would have cost me for international shipping on each of them in the first place.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Got one!!! Woohoo!!!


Well done, I know you really wanted this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry, must have misunderstood your previous post!  I will try it with one of my packages when I can spare the cash and let you know how it goes.  Unfortunately, it looks like it will end up costing about double if I do them all as individuals, but better than not getting them I guess - definitely worth it for the Glams, and to be honest not significantly more than it would have cost me for international shipping on each of them in the first place.


  Okay, cool, let me know what happens please. In the meantime I guess we can just wait.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi! New to the thread, and it's going to be dangerous! I am a reformed nail polish hoarder. Before I got into makeup, I had almost 100 bottles of polish. That was a few years ago. I've purged my collection and now only have about 20 polishes-- all of which get regular use. I'm more into unique shades and shimmer/glitter. Thought I do have a staple nude pink and bright red!
> 
> I found this thread because I just purchased 6 nail polishes from ILNP Brand. Has anyone else tried these? They range from $10-12.50, and they look soooo cool! If you create an account with them, you earn points for every purchase. I believe every 20 points = $1. So, in one order I already have $3.25 in credit with them! Which would be like 30% off a $10 bottle. Pretty awesome after only one purchase. Much more usable that Sephora's silly point program. Anyway, here are some pictures of the ones I ordered. I can't wait to try them out.
> 
> ...


Welcome!  I'm another lover of ILNP, of those though I only have Cygnus Loop which I love.
  100 makes you an amateur, you will be corrupted if you hang around here!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My CbL Pretty Woman (plus 2 other) polishes from RC arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those CbLs are even nicer than expected, and now I want even more of them as your pic makes them even more attractive!  Enjoy!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok, found it!

  "Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Netherlands, Norway, Singapore, Sweden, Switzerland.- $24.00 for the first polish and $0.50 extra for each additional polish up to a Maximum of 18 polishes per order."

  Well, it's a bit steep - I'll have to think about it. I'll let you know @Anitacska


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Ok, found it!  "Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Netherlands, Norway, Singapore, Sweden, Switzerland.- $24.00 for the first polish and $0.50 extra for each additional polish up to a Maximum of 18 polishes per order."  Well, it's a bit steep - I'll have to think about it. I'll let you know @Anitacska


  Ugh that is a lot. I'm willing to go half on the initial $24 if you want to order and even pay the extra $1.50 for my 3. Let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi! New to the thread, and it's going to be dangerous! I am a reformed nail polish hoarder. Before I got into makeup, I had almost 100 bottles of polish. That was a few years ago. I've purged my collection and now only have about 20 polishes-- all of which get regular use. I'm more into unique shades and shimmer/glitter. Thought I do have a staple nude pink and bright red!
> 
> I found this thread because I just purchased 6 nail polishes from ILNP Brand. Has anyone else tried these? They range from $10-12.50, and they look soooo cool! If you create an account with them, you earn points for every purchase. I believe every 20 points = $1. So, in one order I already have $3.25 in credit with them! Which would be like 30% off a $10 bottle. Pretty awesome after only one purchase. Much more usable that Sephora's silly point program. Anyway, here are some pictures of the ones I ordered. I can't wait to try them out.
> 
> ...


  I love both of these!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2015)

Pshiiit EP restock in 30 minutes!


----------



## MRV (Apr 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Ok, found it!
> 
> "Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Netherlands, Norway, Singapore, Sweden, Switzerland.- $24.00 for the first polish and $0.50 extra for each additional polish up to a Maximum of 18 polishes per order."
> 
> Well, *it's a bit steep *- I'll have to think about it. I'll let you know @Anitacska


  Odd selection of countries. And shipping is more expensive than a courrier!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you, I really hope so. I'm still so bummed about it. I get these ideas someone has been here... I even went to work yesterday to check out my drawer in case it had dropped out of my handbag but no.
> 
> I fear they've already been SO at some places. And others don't seem to receive new stuff any more.
> 
> ...


  Femme Fatale is doing a pre-order of the new collection, but they're in Oz, so probably not much use for you. Sorry you still haven't been able to find your missing polishes. I've mislaid a few myself, I know they are somewhere in one of the boxes, but no idea where. 

  Glad to hear you got all you wanted from Pshiiit. What shipping reduction? Did I miss something?

  I didn't order today, I ordered everything I wanted on Friday. Well, except for Fairy which was gone by the time I checked out. I decided to order the flakies, in case I can't have them shipped by Stackry, and if I do, I'm sure I can always sell them, they're new and still in demand unlike the old collections that are really not selling well. If you look at the Pshiiit shop, most of the older polishes are still there hours later, in fact I think some of them never sold out from the Friday restock even. She really needs to make the one-off, surprise colours more available instead of just restocking the same ones.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 19, 2015)

New polishes:




Enchanted Polish August 2014, Chaos and Crocodiles Operation Vegas, Elevation Polish Quarter Past Midnight, Lilypad Lacquer Pretty Pearl

  The C&C came with a badge and a sticker, unexpectedly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 19, 2015)

New mani is F.U.N Lacquer Blessing:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2015)

EP mystery pre-order March, April, May next Sunday 10 am PDT (6 pm UK time).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, cool, let me know what happens please. In the meantime I guess we can just wait.


  OK, I did it today - payment was instant as there was no consolidation to do, and I've just had the email saying it has shipped, though still awaiting pickup from them.  I think this may have worked!  I'll let you know if any snags come up further into the process.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> OK, I did it today - payment was instant as there was no consolidation to do, and I've just had the email saying it has shipped, though still awaiting pickup from them.  I think this may have worked!  I'll let you know if any snags come up further into the process.


  OK, cancel that, I've just had the snotty email from Stackry.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> OK, cancel that, I've just had the snotty email from Stackry.


  Oh poo! I got excited there for a minute. So it seems they do open the boxes to check. In that case everything will have to wait. 60-90 days means at least June/July. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no buying anything from the US unless they ship to the UK for a reasonable price. That should help me cut back on my np spending.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh poo! I got excited there for a minute. So it seems they do open the boxes to check. In that case everything will have to wait. 60-90 days means at least June/July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, after I emailed them about it, I too have had the offer to hold for 60 days till they can ship, I have also asked if that is good to extend to the other items in my locker and on the way, and if I can consolidate the packages since I'm waiting so long.
  Plus what they're going to do about the payment I made this morning!
  Hopefully all will be sorted in the end, but agreed, this will definitely curb the spending until I find out how much more it's going to cost to ship in future.  Not sure whether to send my EP preorder there on Sunday, it should have arrived by the time they're ready to forward.
  Soooo annoying!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well, after I emailed them about it, I too have had the offer to hold for 60 days till they can ship, I have also asked if that is good to extend to the other items in my locker and on the way, and if I can consolidate the packages since I'm waiting so long. Plus what they're going to do about the payment I made this morning! Hopefully all will be sorted in the end, but agreed, this will definitely curb the spending until I find out how much more it's going to cost to ship in future.  Not sure whether to send my EP preorder there on Sunday, it should have arrived by the time they're ready to forward. Soooo annoying!


  I'm definitely not having anything sent to Stackry until I know they can ship nail polish. So the EP pre-order will have to come here, therefore risking another customs charge because she puts that stupid $27 value on the package which is neither here nor there. Grrr!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2015)

I've got two new manis to show you. First one is Polish Me Silly Later Gator, which is a really interesting colour and was very hard to capture. The second one is Liquid Sky Lacquer It's Wine O'Clock Somewhere and Zoya Arlo. Plus I got these cute stickers from Superdrug the other day, so decided to jazz it up.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is F.U.N Lacquer Blessing:


  Such a pretty multichrome. Need to wear mine.


----------



## MRV (Apr 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've got two new manis to show you. First one is Polish Me Silly Later Gator, which is a really interesting colour and was very hard to capture. The second one is Liquid Sky Lacquer It's Wine O'Clock Somewhere and Zoya Arlo. Plus I got these cute stickers from Superdrug the other day, so decided to jazz it up.


  Yes, the first one looks really interesting in colour. And a pretty combo in the second one.


  Latest: one coat of EP Mermaid over Takko C&C (which you can't really see).





  And P&J _renewed bottle_ #004 Tortue Verte with some FF Apothecary.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2015)

MRV said:


> I could order from Oz, but the shipping is like 46 Euros + I would not be able avoid paying VAT which is 24% of the value+shipping, also I'd have to pay an additional tax if the value+shipping is over 150 Euros, so there's really no sense in ordering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh I didn't know about the 5.50 euro discount, will e-mail her now and see if she will refund me. Bit strange to have to e-mail her instead of it just being a reduced rate. 

  Oh God, no, it certainly wouldn't be worth ordering from Femme Fatale if the shipping cost is so high!

  Thank you! 

  I really like both your manis, did you use a vinyl for the zebra print? I don't think I have one of those.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2015)

Because I'm still really bummed about the Stackry situation and I had a bit of time to myself today, I dug out a whole load of older polishes that I've not used yet. These were certainly in my first 500. I think I'm going to do a gradient with the yellow and orange polishes, haven't done one in ages. I sometimes (often) forget how many lovely polishes I own, so today was good fun digging down to the bottom of my cupboard and pulling out some nice colours. Bit like a reverse haul picture, eh?


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 22, 2015)

My ILNP polishes came in today! They're GORGEOUS! It's so hard to resist hopping back on their website and ordering more.


----------



## MRV (Apr 23, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My ILNP polishes came in today! They're GORGEOUS! It's so hard to resist hopping back on their website and ordering more.








Hope you'll like them on! Please post pics.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, she mentioned it among the very long instrustions for the launch.
> 
> Thanks! Yes, I got those vinyls from Llarowe I think. They look nice but those little parts are a pita to separate!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, I've e-mailed her, but haven't heard back.

  Yes, that's another thing I've done, pulled out a few bits of MU I don't use. I want to make better use of my stash, I have so much make up, yet only use a very tiny part of it.


----------



## MRV (Apr 23, 2015)

My Pshiiits are here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My phone does not allow me to post pics atm though.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> My Pshiiits are here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay! Mine would've been here yesterday, but I missed the delivery, so had to pick it up today. Love Scintealliant, so pretty, and also the flakies, esp Mermaid and Siren. Hopefully the ones at Stackry will eventually arrive and then I'll have Fairy too. I also got a spare La La Land because mine hasn't got the box (thanks Stackry for throwing it out), but will probably sell or swap it eventually. 





  Also my Darling Diva order from the weekend came which was really quick. She released a few LE polishes, so I needed to add a few more for free delivery. She also sent me a prismatic topcoat whatever that is. 





  Finally, I got a Leighton Denny polish from the new collection and a cheapo glitter polish from H&M. And Essence gel top coat. Has anyone used it? Is it any good? Trying to find a top coat that might help my nail polish last longer, almost everything chips on me within a day.




  Leighton Denny Loop the Loop and H&M Blue Frost


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2015)

Just real quick: I love that Essence t/c! Used to be my HG t/c!  Also, if you decide to sell Lala Land, would you keep me in mind? Would have to check swatches again first though!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Also, if you decide to sell Lala Land, would you keep me in mind? Would have to check swatches again first though!


  Ah, thanks for that!

  Yes, I'll definitely keep you in mind. Would you mind it without the box though?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/hard-candy-nail-polish-is-back-today-117189387883.html


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

Today's mani is an oldie from the other day's picture, Layla Jade Groove with EP Seven Nation Army on the accents. The Layla polish was an absolute stinker to apply, took 4 coats, it was just pulling so much, even after 3 coats it had bald spots. It's also been chipping already. Meh. Very nice colour and gorgeous holo though, but my indie holo polishes are so much better. I quite like 7NA, but it did dull the holo somewhat.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

Fun Lacquer is doing a massive restock and launching a new collection on Saturday, they also have a promotion for a few days:


*PROMOTION!!*
			To celebrate 50k of followers on our Instagram & my birthday.
			All orders from April 25th-28th are entitled to *25% off!! *
			2 celebrations and what's next?!
			The first 50 orders will enjoy *FREE SHIPPING!!

			How it works?
			Enter code BIRTHDAY2015 at checkout to enjoy 25% off to your entire order!
			For first 50 orders, I will refund the shipping fee back to your PayPal.
			Promotion period: April 25th-28th (end 11.59pm Singapore Time)*
 
  The restock/launch is happening at 11.30 pm Singapore time which is 4.30 pm UK time.

  And don't forget the EP mystery monthlies pre-order on Sunday!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ah, thanks for that!
> 
> Yes, I'll definitely keep you in mind. Would you mind it without the box though?


  No, I wouldn't mind. But I checked rekhyt's great pics in this thread and I think it's too close in base colour to CBL Young Turks which I also like a lot more because the holo effect is stronger! Sorry about that.

  I also decided to skip the Glam Polish international sale on Sunday. I just hate when companies make you jump through all kinds of hoops and the shipping fees are simply ridiculous, especially as it's automatically shipped insured with tracking which means after my experiences with FF from Australia that I'll have to pay taxes on this as well, no matter how she declares it. So sorry about this! I'd loved to get the Rainbow flakies, but with the weak Euro on top of it at the moment? Not fun.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> No, I wouldn't mind. But I checked rekhyt's great pics in this thread and I think it's too close in base colour to CBL Young Turks which I also like a lot more because the holo effect is stronger! Sorry about that.
> 
> I also decided to skip the Glam Polish international sale on Sunday. I just hate when companies make you jump through all kinds of hoops and the shipping fees are simply ridiculous, especially as it's automatically shipped insured with tracking which means after my experiences with FF from Australia that I'll have to pay taxes on this as well, no matter how she declares it. So sorry about this! I'd loved to get the Rainbow flakies, but with the weak Euro on top of it at the moment? Not fun.


  That's okay, I'm sure I'll have no problem selling it on eBay. 

  Also, don't worry about the Glam restock, I was in two minds about it too. Although I would love to get the Oh Em Gee trio, I will live if I can't. It might not be too limited and when the Stackry shipping is sorted, I might be able to get it. The shipping is very high and the taxes are not fun. And to be honest, with the size of my stash, I probably wouldn't even get around to wearing for the next 5 years, hahaha!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's okay, I'm sure I'll have no problem selling it on eBay.
> 
> Also, don't worry about the Glam restock, I was in two minds about it too. Although I would love to get the Oh Em Gee trio, I will live if I can't. It might not be too limited and when the Stackry shipping is sorted, I might be able to get it. The shipping is very high and the taxes are not fun. And to be honest, with the size of my stash, I probably wouldn't even get around to wearing for the next 5 years, hahaha!









  You know, with all these ultra limited editions I always think that we'll see something later that's only slightly different from the original. Or maybe I live in hope.


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


----------



## Anneri (Apr 24, 2015)

At the moment I'm using OPI Nail Envy as a base coat and either Sally Hansen's Instadry or the Essence t/c Anitacska posted above.  A lot of us here use HK Girl, but also a lot of us change manis quite often after a day or two! Chipping never bothers me for that reason. Hth?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


  I use an Orly base coat (looking for a better one ie more protective) and the Avon UV gloss guard which is pretty good. I don't get chips at all with that combo. Sounds like fast food lol But with most of the OPI formulas I don't get chips even without a topcoat, even after a work week


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


  Everything chips on me within 2 days, so I just change my polish then, to be honest I've yet to find a long wearing polish or top coat. Well, we shall see about the Essence one anyway...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> You know, with all these ultra limited editions I always think that we'll see something later that's only slightly different from the original. Or maybe I live in hope. :blink:


  To be honest I already have a Glam polish (one of the Mei Mei exclusives) that's similar to Oh which is really the only polish I love from the trio (although the other two are very nice too), so that'll ease the pain. And yes, dupes always surface in the end.


----------



## MRV (Apr 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


  I use Essie Ridge Filling Base Coat and Good to Go TC. I think chipping is really random. I don't usually get any (I do three manis per week though), but suddenly it happens again. Like some time go I wore a Takko for 5 days and only then it chipped. And just this week the green P&J chipped on me very soon even though P&J can stay on for days (this one was thinner than normal)


----------



## MRV (Apr 25, 2015)

Pics! The Pshiiit order  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this was my BD mani: FUN 24 Karat Diamond (H) from their Birthday Collection. A perfect match then! Difficult to capture the holo though.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pics! The Pshiiit order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice birthday mani and great haul!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


  I use Avon gel strength base coat - it's the best one for me. My favourite top coat is Seche Vite but I stopped using it a few years ago because of the ingredients. Now I use Opi RapiDry and I like it, it's not as shiney but it dries fast - this is the most important thing for me. 



  I have a question about China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy. I received my third bottle (the first one was in 2012) and it's completely different again! It's peachy now, there's no pink in it. 








  So I'm looking for something similar to this batch:


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pics! The Pshiiit order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!   





mkoparanova said:


> These NPs are gorgeous :eyelove:  I love you mani too!    I use Avon gel strength base coat - it's the best one for me. My favourite top coat is Seche Vite but I stopped using it a few years ago because of the ingredients. Now I use Opi RapiDry and I like it, it's not as shiney but it dries fast - this is the most important thing for me.     I have a question about China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy. I received my third bottle (the first one was in 2012) and it's completely different again! It's peachy now, there's no pink in it.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm looking for something similar to this batch:


  Ooh, that's nice


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> These NPs are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hahaha, sorry, I got stuck at the third bottle bit. Even I don't have 3 of any nail polish! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried eBay?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, sorry, I got stuck at the third bottle bit. Even I don't have 3 of any nail polish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I buy a new one when I finish a bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the only NP I've used up. It's very pretty but the formula is horrible - I have to use thinner before each use, it's very streaky, it's quite matte without a top coat but it chips within hours if I don't put one. Imagine how much I love it, if I put up with that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I bought the previous two bottles from the same seller on ebay and they were different. I've seen reviews, that each batch is different, so even if order another one, I don't know what I'll receive. This one is from beautybay.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The photos can't capture how neon it is! It's glowing :eyelove:    I buy a new one when I finish a bottle :lol:  That's the only NP I've used up. It's very pretty but the formula is horrible - I have to use thinner before each use, it's very streaky, it's quite matte without a top coat but it chips within hours if I don't put one. Imagine how much I love it, if I put up with that :lol:  I bought the previous two bottles from the same seller on ebay and they were different. I've seen reviews, that each batch is different, so even if order another one, I don't know what I'll receive. This one is from beautybay.


  Wow, that's dedication! I don't have any np I love that much. I've just checked, I don't have this one, would've let you have it if I had. I bought a few from that collection, but not this one.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2015)

While we're on the topic of neon polishes, I wanted to share a quick pic of my mani which is still wip:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've got two new manis to show you. First one is Polish Me Silly Later Gator, which is a really interesting colour and was very hard to capture. The second one is Liquid Sky Lacquer It's Wine O'Clock Somewhere and Zoya Arlo. Plus I got these cute stickers from Superdrug the other day, so decided to jazz it up.


Both beautiful - Later Gater is really interesting, but I especially like the LSL!  Pretty stickers too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> I could order from Oz, but the shipping is like 46 Euros + I would not be able avoid paying VAT which is 24% of the value+shipping, also I'd have to pay an additional tax if the value+shipping is over 150 Euros, so there's really no sense in ordering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both beautiful - and I'm especially taken with the Femme Fatale I see on the accent!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Because I'm still really bummed about the Stackry situation and I had a bit of time to myself today, I dug out a whole load of older polishes that I've not used yet. These were certainly in my first 500. I think I'm going to do a gradient with the yellow and orange polishes, haven't done one in ages. I sometimes (often) forget how many lovely polishes I own, so today was good fun digging down to the bottom of my cupboard and pulling out some nice colours. Bit like a reverse haul picture, eh?


Great idea, I know I have a zillion (approx, may have exaggerated by 1 or 2...) gorgeous unworn and worn polishes!
  By the way, I went to my local TK Maxx in search of those Alessandro Heavy Metals you got, god what a mess that place is.  The polishes are stacked so you can't see anything, and they all look well past their sell by date.  It's so annoying, they used to be in temporary premises while the main store was refurbed, and the polishes were neat and tidy and all in nice box sets, then they moved back and all you see is chaos.  Horrible - and after about 1/2 hour searching I don't think they had any of the ones I wanted anyway!
  I envy you having a decent one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! Mine would've been here yesterday, but I missed the delivery, so had to pick it up today. Love Scintealliant, so pretty, and also the flakies, esp Mermaid and Siren. Hopefully the ones at Stackry will eventually arrive and then I'll have Fairy too. I also got a spare La La Land because mine hasn't got the box (thanks Stackry for throwing it out), but will probably sell or swap it eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ~Wow, great hauls!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is an oldie from the other day's picture, Layla Jade Groove with EP Seven Nation Army on the accents. The Layla polish was an absolute stinker to apply, took 4 coats, it was just pulling so much, even after 3 coats it had bald spots. It's also been chipping already. Meh. Very nice colour and gorgeous holo though, but my indie holo polishes are so much better. I quite like 7NA, but it did dull the holo somewhat.


The Layla looks lovely - I've only worn one of mine (I bought 6 or 7) and it was horrible to apply too.  I won't be getting the rest!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

MRV said:


>


Happy Birthday!
  Love your mani, so sparkly!  And your haul looks so pretty too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Such fun - love it!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you PQ!   If anyone needs Alessandro polishes, you know that's a German company, right? It's sold everywhere here.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> While we're on the topic of neon polishes, I wanted to share a quick pic of my mani which is still wip:


  Looks nice!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


  I use Matte Nail Envy as my base and Glisten & Glow HK Girl for my topcoat, most things don't chip on me until day 5 ( just some tip wear) and I wash my dishes by hand without gloves lol but I suspect some of that lack of chipping is just my nails being the way they are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> These NPs are gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2015)

New polishes!




Powder Perfect Four Poster Bed & Monsoon, Femme Fatale Mirror Mirror on the Wall, F.U.N Lacquer Burnin' Up


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2015)

And this week's mani is Smitten Polish Cherries and Chocolate:




















A 1-coater!


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I really need to get that china glaze flip flop fantasy.


----------



## MRV (Apr 27, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this week's mani is Smitten Polish Cherries and Chocolate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Anita!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Wow, what a difference! I have the original one (I think) and it's def. a neon pink coral.
> ...


  You're welcome! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2015)

Finally I've got a minute to post mani and haul pictures. First mani is Models Own Sun Kissed and Zest A Peal gradient with palm tree stickers. 





  My current mani is Different Dimension Tulips Are Better Than One stamped with Pueen 80 plate (and  Konad white). I was pleasantly surprised by the DD polish as I'd read that it was very sheer and needed 4 coats, but it was fine with 2. Did 3 for good measures, but it certainly didn't need 4. It has a lot of purple to it, but my camera didn't want to know.













  Finally, a few haul pictures. First is my Rainbow Connection order:




  Bullet For My Valentine, Monroe, Lilac You Mean It, What In Carnation, A Dragon Is Not A Slave, Throughout My Life

  Little TK Maxx and Poundland haul:




  Firefly, Platinum Wishes, London Lane

  Hypnotic Polish haul:








  Strawberry Margarita, Manhattan, Tsunami




  Pink Squirrel, Kir Royal, Black Sabbath




  Sugared Violets, Dahlia, Danger Danger, Party Time, Night Ranger, Through The Glass




  Phew! 

  Did anyone order any FUN Lacquers or the EP mysteries? I ordered all 3 EPs and quite a few FUNs. MRV, was that you that got the shipping refunded? I saw your first name among the first 50, but of course it could be someone else. I was too slow, but the discount paid for the shipping anyway, so I'm happy.


----------



## MRV (Apr 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I've got a minute to post mani and haul pictures. First mani is Models Own Sun Kissed and Zest A Peal gradient with palm tree stickers.
> 
> My current mani is Different Dimension Tulips Are Better Than One stamped with Pueen 80 plate (and  Konad white). I was pleasantly surprised by the DD polish as I'd read that it was very sheer and needed 4 coats, but it was fine with 2. Did 3 for good measures, but it certainly didn't need 4. It has a lot of purple to it, but my camera didn't want to know.
> 
> ...


  Ooh! *checking...* I'm afraid it's not me!  The # does not match and I have not seen any refunds. I meant to try to get the refund but forgot all about it of course. I placed my order only a few hours later. The discount also covered my shipping so it's ok. I got the EPs, too.  Pretty manis. The first one with the palm trees's fun! I'm a palm tree freak - I have several indoors. And the rose stamping looks pretty. Great haul - El Corazons look quite intense.   Here's my latest mani: Takko Jabberwocky.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Ooh! *checking...* I'm afraid it's not me!  The # does not match and I have not seen any refunds. I meant to try to get the refund but forgot all about it of course. I placed my order only a few hours later. The discount also covered my shipping so it's ok. I got the EPs, too.  Pretty manis. The first one with the palm trees's fun! I'm a palm tree freak - I have several indoors. And the rose stamping looks pretty. Great haul - El Corazons look quite intense.   Here's my latest mani: Takko Jabberwocky.


  Oh, I like that


----------



## Anneri (Apr 28, 2015)

Love that Takko, MRV! Very pretty colour, right up my alley with the shimmer!  Great haul and manis, Anitacska! My fave is the one with the rose stamping. Totally gorgeous!  What a pretty Smitten Polish you wear there, PQ! In love!  And here's the finished neon mani I showed you a few days ago when it was still a wip - strangely this time I like my right hand more!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Thank you!

  I like both hands, but I guess my favourite is also the right hand one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> *Such a pretty haul!*
> 
> 
> Nice mani! Yes, it does look very up to date. Flakies aren't that new, I have some old Zoya flakies and an Essie one, those are from 3-4 years ago.
> ...


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani Marc Jacobs Oui with CbL I Need a Holo-Day on the accents:


   Beautiful!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, awickedshape! It's not at all that toffee in the bottle, but on nails it was. It is actually a subtle holo but you could hardly see it.
> 
> 
> Lovely!
> ...


    Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hi! New to the thread, and it's going to be dangerous! I am a reformed nail polish hoarder. Before I got into makeup, I had almost 100 bottles of polish. That was a few years ago. I've purged my collection and now only have about 20 polishes-- all of which get regular use. I'm more into unique shades and shimmer/glitter. Thought I do have a staple nude pink and bright red!
> 
> I found this thread because I just purchased 6 nail polishes from ILNP Brand. Has anyone else tried these? They range from $10-12.50, and they look soooo cool! If you create an account with them, you earn points for every purchase. I believe every 20 points = $1. So, in one order I already have $3.25 in credit with them! Which would be like 30% off a $10 bottle. Pretty awesome after only one purchase. Much more usable that Sephora's silly point program. Anyway, here are some pictures of the ones I ordered. I can't wait to try them out.
> 
> ...


 Funny seeing you here Lauren



Makeup isn't my only obsession either.  I love your NP haul.  These ladies are some serious NP addicts and very talented too.  I have > 400 bottles of NP and I'm pretty sure some of the ladies here have triple that amount (side eye directed to Anitacska)!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome to the thread! Just to clarify though, 100 polishes doesn't count as hoarding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I laughed at Lauren's post---I immediately thought-----------she doesn't know what she's really stepped into!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My ILNP polishes came in today! They're GORGEOUS! It's so hard to resist hopping back on their website and ordering more.


    That's the hook Lauren----don't even bother fighting it!!!  Just go with it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/hard-candy-nail-polish-is-back-today-117189387883.html


    I couldn't get this link to open AWS


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Hey ladies! What base and top coat do you all love to use? I love my ILNP shades, and they are beautiful on. However Cygnus Loop chipped after less than 48hrs of wear, and I wasn't any harder on my nails than I usually am. I also tried the gaia flaky polish over an essie polish and it's already got chips within a day. I'm not applying overly thick coats and I'm careful to make sure each coat dries before applying the next. :/ Any tips?


    I've been using Sally Hansen Hard as Nails as a base coat forever and the Dry Kwik top coat.  Lately however, 
   Switched to Deborah Lippmann's Addicted to Speed (quick drying top coat). I don't typically dry between 
   coats---too impatient!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Everything chips on me within 2 days, so I just change my polish then, to be honest I've yet to find a long wearing polish or top coat. Well, we shall see about the Essence one anyway...


    I get 4-5 days wear out of Tom Ford's NP and Nails INC is a close second to that.  All-in-all I think it depends on what I'm doing with my hands on any given day


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The photos can't capture how neon it is! It's glowing
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 You are committed to this color!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I've got a minute to post mani and haul pictures. First mani is Models Own Sun Kissed and Zest A Peal gradient with palm tree stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Your manis made me smile---love them, and your NP haul is just incredible!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


    I actually like both!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think I just zipped through 3 weeks of manis and hauls and enjoyed them all.  If I missed anyone, please forgive me----this was great nail porn!!!! 
Not that I've hauled a lot, but I believe I hauled more NP last week than I have in months
.


Above left is a lone D & G -----I have an obsession w/white NP




               Abbey Road (Spring Lilac)
               Bright Street (Nail Kale - Illuminator)
               Hyde Park Place (Soft Grey)
               Lilly Road (PastelPink)
               Marylebone High Street (Watermelon Peach)
               Mercer Street (Vibrant Blue)
               New Oxford Street  (Browned burgundy)     _ Nails Inc freebie_
               Queens Gardens (Vintage Aqua)
               Soho Place (Aqua)
               Swan Street (Pale pastel Green)
   Whitehall (White-pink)
               White Horse Street (Pastel lavender)


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I just zipped through 3 weeks of manis and hauls and enjoyed them all.  If I missed anyone, please forgive me----this was great nail porn!!!!
> Not that I've hauled a lot, but I believe I hauled more NP last week than I have in months
> .
> 
> ...


  Great haul! Can you please share what you think about the D&G NP? I've been looking for a decent white NP for ages and I've been eyeing this one for awhile. 
  As @Anitacska implied - Nail inc are ridiculously overpriced in the UK but I'll probably pull the trigger soon and I'll order the VB duo, which costs almost as much as 2 TF NPs


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

[@]Medgal07[/@] I took a screenshot of the first page of the article


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh that's not me! There's a watermark on the picture.
> I love that they have very neon shades, which I haven't found in any other brand.
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Thanks maggie!!!  I had no idea that were so pricey in the UK. 



 They were having a 20% off sale on their web site, and I nabbed a few during the Sephora sale as well.
   No wonder Anitacska was hysterical.  I will definitely let you know what I think about the D & G white NP, Innocence.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


   Thanks AWS!  They're adorable!!   They should have made the tan one pale yellow or light pink.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks AWS!  They're adorable!!   They should have made the tan one pale yellow or light pink.[/COLOR]


  No probs! I like the tan, though. Looks like cafe au lait lol


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Thanks maggie!!!  I had no idea that were so pricey in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just ordered them with 20% off at the price of Chanel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But the shades are beautiful, the packaging is beautiful and I love VB - so it's worth it!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]​Thanks maggie!!!  I had no idea that were so pricey in the UK.[/COLOR] :shock: [COLOR=0000FF] They were having a 20% off sale on their web site, and I nabbed a few during the Sephora sale as well.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   *No wonder Anitacska was hysterical.*  I will definitely let you know what I think about the D & G white NP, [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Innocence[/COLOR].


  I was? I don't remember that. :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I just ordered them with 20% off at the price of Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   .......and I quote,
"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That made me laugh!  I don't get these new Nails Inc polishes. They're trying to be high end, but to me they're just not. "

 End quote


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes.  It reminded me of Butter London's Crumpet.
> 
> What did you order?  Nails Inc?
> 
> ...


  Well at first I ordered the VB duo and Chiltern street, then I placed my first order at Pshiiit boutique: 

EP Future Reflections*EP Future Reflections*16,00 €116,00 €ILNP Purple plasma*ILNP Purple plasma*11,60 €111,60 €ILNP Supernova*ILNP Supernova*13,00 €113,00 €ILN Luna*ILNP Luna*13,00 €113,00 €ILN Paradox (H)*ILNP Paradox (H)*13,00 €113,00 €ILNP Neon Rosebud H*ILNP Neon Rosebud (H)*13,00 €113,00 €
 
  And then I found another website and I ordered 2 China Glaze neon NPs and 3 of the Color club holographic ones


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Well at first I ordered the VB duo and Chiltern street, then I placed my first order at Pshiiit boutique:
> 
> EP Future Reflections*EP Future Reflections*16,00 €116,00 €ILNP Purple plasma*ILNP Purple plasma*11,60 €111,60 €ILNP Supernova*ILNP Supernova*13,00 €113,00 €ILN Luna*ILNP Luna*13,00 €113,00 €ILN Paradox (H)*ILNP Paradox (H)*13,00 €113,00 €ILNP Neon Rosebud H*ILNP Neon Rosebud (H)*13,00 €113,00 €
> 
> And then I found another website and I ordered 2 China Glaze neon NPs and 3 of the Color club holographic ones


   WOW!!!!!  _*Awesome*_ haulage!!!!  I didn't get the VB duo---just Bamboo White.  You'll have to tell me how you like Judo Red, and of course wether or not I need it




 Speaking of white NP & China Glaze, if you don't have it already you might want to check out CG *Dandy Lyin‘ Around *(White Cream Shimmer).  Someone here 
  recommended it to me and I was able to find it on Amazon a year or so ago.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> WOW!!!!!  _*Awesome*_ haulage!!!!  I didn't get the VB duo---just Bamboo White.  You'll have to tell me how you like Judo Red, and of course wether or not I need it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you, it's my final year in uni and it's exam time - I need to relieve the stress somehow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'll let you know how I like Judo Red - I love this shade of red for NPs. Thank you for the recommendation but I'm looking for a cream white NP - it's surprisingly difficult to find a good one!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you, it's my final year in uni and it's exam time - I need to relieve the stress somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have access to Essence, they just came out with a new one that's very good - and it's 1,55€!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you, it's my final year in uni and it's exam time - I need to relieve the stress somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good luck w/your exams & keep on relieving that stress---you'll be good to go!!!!

 More Whites:
  Butter London, Cotton Buds
  Essie, Blanc
  Zoya, Purity


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Good luck w/your exams & keep on relieving that stress---you'll be good to go!!!!
> 
> More Whites:
> Butter London, Cotton Buds
> ...


  Thank you!! Essie Blanc looks exactly like what I'm looking for but I don't like their brushes and you have to be precise with white NP. I'll try to find one of the other two!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 30, 2015)

Don't get blanc. It always goes on streaky on me. I think you can get essence at one particular Store in the uk - maybe Anitacska can help with that?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! As far as I know, Essence is not available in the UK, but I'll check it out, when I get the chance! They have some pretty good NPs.
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Essie Blanc looks exactly like what I'm looking for but I don't like their brushes and you have to be precise with white NP. I'll try to find one of the other two!
> ...


  Yep, Essence is available in Wilko! There's a small one in my town with a small selection, but there's a nice big one in Kingston that I check out every so often too. 

  On that note, Anneri, the Essence gel topcoat is working really well for me! I almost always get chips within the first 24 hours, certainly before the end of day 2, and my last 2 manis both lasted really well for two days until I changed them. My current one is at the end of day one and no chips. Very pleased.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2015)

Current mani Zoya Izzy and Kissy. These are properly old, they're from 2011. 






  Also a little haul from the EdM LE and sample sale a couple of weeks ago.




  Enchanted Isle, LE10, LE 16, LE13, LE15, LE20, LE18

  They arrived really quickly and she kindly marked the customs form with a low value, so happy with that. I was worried I might get stung since Anneri's comment about Australian brands. Looks like EdM is different.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you, it's my final year in uni and it's exam time - I need to relieve the stress somehow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I often buy nail polish when I'm stressed. That's how I somehow ended up buying all the Indigo Bananas holo flakey minis over the weekend. Oops!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani Zoya Izzy and Kissy. These are properly old, they're from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice mani and haul!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all I do have a mani pic My Grandfather passed away and his funeral was last week. Family drama was guaranteed so I was totally stressed out, so I cut my nails off short and painted them with Glitter Gal Light as a Feather. Strangely I felt a lot better after I finished the mani, must be some weird zen thing for me to paint my nails lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  No idea what is different about this polish but it took 10 days to chip.  I'm doing a bright mani next, I feel like I've done too many neutrals.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you for all your lovely comments on my manis and hauls.
> 
> 
> Nice haul!
> ...


  They look pretty! I don't limit the shopping to NPs but I noticed that I've ignored them lately - there was a time, when I was buying at least one NP per day!


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you! That's the problem I have with a lot of white NPs, I definitely want to avoid it.  Thank you! I've never even heard of this store but I just checked and there's one 4.5 miles away from we, I'll check it out. Does it have anything in common with Wilkinson?  They look pretty! I don't limit the shopping to NPs but I noticed that I've ignored them lately - there was a time, when I was buying at least one NP per day!


  Wilko is short for Wilkinson! Almost every town has one. It's like Woolworths used to be just not as good. But it's good for cheap stuff and now Essence.


----------



## Anneri (May 1, 2015)

Just wanted to say that because of the evil influence of mkoperanova I got Flashing Lights and some other things from Pshiiit yesterday. Although I really hate her outrageous shipping fees.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 1, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to say that because of the *evil influence* of mkoperanova I got Flashing Lights and some other things from Pshiiit yesterday. Although I really hate her outrageous shipping fees.








 I ordered because of the influence of the whole thread! I was following the Pshiiit blog but I had no idea that you could find these NPs in Europe. Well, we'll have more pretty NPs! 
  And yes, 15,60€ is too much!


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh thanks, I didn't know that! I placed an order with a few Essence NP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome. Looking forward to seeing your Essence haul. Do they deliver by the way? I've never looked at their website.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2015)

Have you seen the sneak peek video about the new (apparently) Pshiiit exclusive EP? It's called Entwined. Here's the video: https://instagram.com/p/2I4Vq9pcJ-/?taken-by=didoline I like it' it's very pretty, but if it's Pshiiit exclusive, then we may have to wait a while seeing how rarely she does EP restocks.


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

I love me a mani when I'm down


----------



## Anneri (May 1, 2015)

Fuzzy - really sorry about your Grandfather passing away!
  Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> So sorry about your Grandad Fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, free delivery over £50. I ordered only 4 NPs, so I had to pay £3.50. I'll post pictures, when everything arrives.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/1OavaADysp/ https://instagram.com/p/zhqmnCEcPY/ https://instagram.com/p/1xbJOMrgZs/


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm doing a bright mani next, I feel like I've done too many neutrals.


  I'm so very sorry for your loss Fuzzy!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2015)

Today's mani is CbL Tequila IV with Zoya Bar on the accents. There was no sunshine yesterday at all, so only managed gloomy and indoor shots. 









  I have been really happy with the Essence gel top coat for longevity, but it seems even that can't stop the CbL from chipping. It seems to be one of the worst brands I own for chipping. Now on day 2 it still looks okay, but the last 3 or so manis lasted so much better. Anyone else has this issue with CbL?


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is CbL Tequila IV with Zoya Bar on the accents. There was no sunshine yesterday at all, so only managed gloomy and indoor shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been really happy with the Essence gel top coat for longevity, but it seems even that can't stop the CbL from chipping. It seems to be one of the worst brands I own for chipping. Now on day 2 it still looks okay, but the last 3 or so manis lasted so much better. Anyone else has this issue with CbL?


  I like this look! Makes me think of a New Year's Eve party


----------



## rekhyt (May 3, 2015)

The new Enchanted Polish called Entwined, from Pshiiit's instagram. Looks kinda like Picture Polish - Scandal with a stronger colour shift to me?


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> The new Enchanted Polish called Entwined, from Pshiiit's instagram. Looks kinda like Picture Polish - Scandal with a stronger colour shift to me?


  So pretty! Really hope I can get it.

  It looks brighter than Scandal to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Makes me think of a New Year's Eve party


  Thank you!


----------



## Anneri (May 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is CbL Tequila IV with Zoya Bar on the accents. There was no sunshine yesterday at all, so only managed gloomy and indoor shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Love your mani and am happy that you like the Essence tc!

  I always think that issue with CbL comes from their polishes being so thick and gloopy sometimes. I somehow feel that a thin coat doesn't chip as fast as a thick one, so maybe that's the reason for that?

  Will that EP really be for sale? I seem to have read somewhere that it was just a single polish for the blogger/instagrammer? But my French isn't that good - MRV, can you help? It was on IG.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2015)

New mani is Andrea Fulerton Mischa stamped with YSL Yellow Gold and Pueen no. 76 plate. I was really pleased with it when I did it last night, but by the morning the polish had shrunk quite a bit. Still it looks nice. 









  Also a little haul from TK Maxx because I hadn't bought any np for a whole week and was beginning to have withdrawal symptoms, lol. 




  Barefoot, Dreamer, Lincoln Street, Palace Street, Abbey Gardens, Bow Street


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Love your mani and am happy that you like the Essence tc!
> 
> I always think that issue with CbL comes from their polishes being so thick and gloopy sometimes. I somehow feel that a thin coat doesn't chip as fast as a thick one, so maybe that's the reason for that?
> 
> Will that EP really be for sale? I seem to have read somewhere that it was just a single polish for the blogger/instagrammer? But my French isn't that good - MRV, can you help? It was on IG.


  I don't know, this wasn't too thick, but it still chipped. Ah well.

  Apparently the EP will be sold by Chelsea and Pshiiit exclusively. I saw it on Pshiiit's IG post.


----------



## Honi (May 4, 2015)

I am so in love with Point me to the party from China Glaze. Looks like it could be an indie polish (Aka much more interesting than most other of their polishes) and looks amazeballs on almost all base colors. GOnna try it on white with a matte topcoat...


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2015)

Honi said:


> I am so in love with Point me to the party from China Glaze. Looks like it could be an indie polish (Aka much more interesting than most other of their polishes) and looks amazeballs on almost all base colors. GOnna try it on white with a matte topcoat...


  Nice!


----------



## MRV (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I like this a lot!!!!!!
> 
> Pretty--------I love your flowers.  Gave me an idea for my Alexa hearts
> 
> ...


  Multithanks, Med!


----------



## MRV (May 5, 2015)

Honi said:


> I am so in love with Point me to the party from China Glaze. Looks like it could be an indie polish (Aka much more interesting than most other of their polishes) and looks amazeballs on almost all base colors. GOnna try it on white with a matte topcoat...


  Pretty! I got one of the glitters, too, have to use it soon.


----------



## MRV (May 5, 2015)

Oh, and the latest: Enchanted May 2014 with Elevation The Walker on the accent.


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

How did you do the accent, MRV? Looks very cool!


----------



## MRV (May 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> How did you do the accent, MRV? Looks very cool!


  Thanks! It's just drops on drops - the method I saw on Pshiiit and used for the "croco" and some other manis.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 5, 2015)

@Anneri thank you for recommending the white NP from Essence! It's exactly what I was looking for!!


----------



## Anneri (May 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> @Anneri  thank you for recommending the white NP from Essence! It's exactly what I was looking for!!


  So you like it? That's great!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> So you like it? That's great!


  Yes! The shade is perfect, it's very opaque and easy to apply!


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, and the latest: Enchanted May 2014 with Elevation The Walker on the accent.


  The accent is very cool! I was also thinking about using May 2014 (since I sadly don't own May 2013), but I've already pulled out a lot of polishes to use, so will leave it for now.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2015)

MRV, I know you were after the new Femme Fatale Snow White collection polishes. Beauty So Fly is restocking them along with 2 exclusives in just under an hour if you're interested. There's a fixed rate shipping of 15 Singapore dollars for up to 10 bottles. #notenablingatall


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2015)

I've finally received my Dream On that a lady from one of the EP FB groups got for me from the latest NPC restock and counted up my EPs to find I now nearly have 100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But to my surprise, the brand I own the most number of polishes is actually CbL. So I was wondering, which brand do you own the most polishes from and is it actually your favourite brand? (Cause I'm bored.)


----------



## MRV (May 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've finally received my Dream On that a lady from one of the EP FB groups got for me from the latest NPC restock and counted up my EPs to find I now nearly have 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Congrats! 100? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have 'only' 67 once I get the latest three. That is actually quite a lot as I started so much later and have not used any special means - just my bad luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My biggest brand is CG (the only one over 100), next (50-100) there are Hare & BL, Essie, FF, Enchanted, CbL, and EdM. I'm not sure I can call all of them the best I know, I just have a long history with some, like CG.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, ok. I don't think I missed anything then. She would have not shipped here anyways.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


  Glad you managed to order some. Actually I found that the prices aren't too bad at all, you get nearly 2 SGD for a pound, so they work out just over £8, RC sells them for £8, obviously postage is less within the UK.

  I also have a lot from CG, just over 100, but again it's not necessarily my favourite brand, neither is CbL. Come to think of it, I don't know which is my favourite.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I've got a minute to post mani and haul pictures. First mani is Models Own Sun Kissed and Zest A Peal gradient with palm tree stickers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis - loving Tulips, it's on my "must wear soon" list!
  Your newbies all look lovely too.
  I did order the EP mysteries, I decided to split them between two addresses as the extra shipping would be cheaper than the import fees, not sure if that was wise or not!
  I skipped FUN, though I didn't want to!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

MRV said:


>


  Lovely Takko!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think I just zipped through 3 weeks of manis and hauls and enjoyed them all.  If I missed anyone, please forgive me----this was great nail porn!!!!
> Not that I've hauled a lot, but I believe I hauled more NP last week than I have in months
> .
> 
> ...


  What a fun haul!  Love the greens especially, you fell off that wagon spectacularly!
  Have fun with them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Well at first I ordered the VB duo and Chiltern street, then I placed my first order at Pshiiit boutique:
> 
> EP Future Reflections*EP Future Reflections*16,00 €116,00 €ILNP Purple plasma*ILNP Purple plasma*11,60 €111,60 €ILNP Supernova*ILNP Supernova*13,00 €113,00 €ILN Luna*ILNP Luna*13,00 €113,00 €ILN Paradox (H)*ILNP Paradox (H)*13,00 €113,00 €ILNP Neon Rosebud H*ILNP Neon Rosebud (H)*13,00 €113,00 €
> 
> And then I found another website and I ordered 2 China Glaze neon NPs and 3 of the Color club holographic ones


  Beautiful choices, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani Zoya Izzy and Kissy. These are properly old, they're from 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful Zoyas, beautiful EdMs, loving it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm doing a bright mani next, I feel like I've done too many neutrals.


  So sorry to hear the bad news Fuzzy.  Lovely calming mani though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the sneak peek video about the new (apparently) Pshiiit exclusive EP? It's called Entwined. Here's the video: https://instagram.com/p/2I4Vq9pcJ-/?taken-by=didoline I like it' it's very pretty, but if it's Pshiiit exclusive, then we may have to wait a while seeing how rarely she does EP restocks.


  Nooooo, I want this badly!!!  Beautiful.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is CbL Tequila IV with Zoya Bar on the accents. There was no sunshine yesterday at all, so only managed gloomy and indoor shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have so many CbLs but I've barely worn any of them - don't remember any of the ones I have used being bad for chipping though, as that's usually a red card for buying more.
  This combo looks lovely though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> The new Enchanted Polish called Entwined, from Pshiiit's instagram. Looks kinda like Picture Polish - Scandal with a stronger colour shift to me?


  Just beautiful, love it, desire it!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

So here is Dream On plus the mini polish the girl who got DO for me sent me. It's her own brand that she's planning on launching in June. It's a nice taupy colour. 





  Also, my current mani, ILNP Amanda Hugginkiss with Indigo Bananas Galactic Halo on the accents. 









  It's a lot more purple than the first picture and darker than the second, but my camera couldn't pick it up properly. Such a gorgeous purple holo, very linear, stunning. The flakies are really nice too, one coat over the ILNP, but you can't really see the polish underneath. Real shame though that the ILNP chipped very very quickly, pretty much immediately (well, did the mani at night, following morning it started chipping already), even with the Essence gel topcoat. I remember someone saying they found ILNP polishes to chip very quickly too. Oh well, it's still very pretty and I'll be changing my mani tonight anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani is Andrea Fulerton Mischa stamped with YSL Yellow Gold and Pueen no. 76 plate. I was really pleased with it when I did it last night, but by the morning the polish had shrunk quite a bit. Still it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That stamping mani is lovely, looks really classy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, and the latest: Enchanted May 2014 with Elevation The Walker on the accent.


  Fabulous, that orange is pure glow!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> That stamping mani is lovely, looks really classy.


  And again!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've finally received my Dream On that a lady from one of the EP FB groups got for me from the latest NPC restock and counted up my EPs to find I now nearly have 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well I think Nails Inc is the brand I have most of, followed by CbL then Enchanted.
  It's definitely not my favourite brand - though it was when I bought them all!
  My current favourite brand is Powder Perfect, there's something kinda opulent about her colours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> So here is Dream On plus the mini polish the girl who got DO for me sent me. It's her own brand that she's planning on launching in June. It's a nice taupy colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay, well done on Dream On!
  Love the mani too, shame about the chipping - again, I don't recall any issue with my ILNPs, maybe I just don't do enough housework...??!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, well done on Dream On!
> Love the mani too, shame about the chipping - again, I don't recall any issue with my ILNPs, maybe I just don't do enough housework...??!


  Hahaha! I literally didn't do any housework yesterday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One nail chipped while I was getting dressed in the morning, one while I was colouring and washing my hair, and in the evening I was just sitting on the sofa watching telly and it was just peeling off. Weird.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha! I literally didn't do any housework yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've always found watching telly to be nail polish friendly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2015)

Here are my last few manis:



  Lilypad Lacquer Deep Sea Dreaming




  Nails Inc Park Lane over OPI Purple With A Purpose




  Nails Inc Queens Park


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Here are my last few manis:
> 
> Lilypad Lacquer Deep Sea Dreaming
> 
> ...


  They are all very nice, but the second one - wow!!!  :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is CbL Tequila IV with Zoya Bar on the accents. There was no sunshine yesterday at all, so only managed gloomy and indoor shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was thinking 'wedding.'   Someone else's


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New mani is Andrea Fulerton Mischa stamped with YSL Yellow Gold and Pueen no. 76 plate. I was really pleased with it when I did it last night, but by the morning the polish had shrunk quite a bit. Still it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Love this mani too!  You pick the best ever nail polishes!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Honi said:


> I am so in love with Point me to the party from China Glaze. Looks like it could be an indie polish (Aka much more interesting than most other of their polishes) and looks amazeballs on almost all base colors. GOnna try it on white with a matte topcoat...


    Very nice---and fun!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, and the latest: Enchanted May 2014 with Elevation The Walker on the accent.


 Your accent nail is so awesome---love the whole mani of course!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love this!!![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]I was thinking 'wedding.'   Someone else's [/COLOR]:lol:


   LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Here are my last few manis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous manis! that's a great blue and the purple one I need some shades for!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2015)

I said I was sick on neutrals so I put on the anti- neutral Orly Ablaze. My phone does not like it lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  It was very hard to get the flecks to show up in the photos at all. I can't imagine trying to take a photo of this in full sunlight, in the shade at 6pm it's glowing like it is radioactive lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've finally received my Dream On that a lady from one of the EP FB groups got for me from the latest NPC restock and counted up my EPs to find I now nearly have 100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....but you didn't say how many CbLs you have



I have* 22 different brands *and I own the most Dior---that was a surprise.  I have 82 Diors.  I don't know what my favorite NP brand is---not sure I have a favorite.  I go by color.  If it's pretty I want it---regardless of the brand.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> It was very hard to get the flecks to show up in the photos at all. I can't imagine trying to take a photo of this in full sunlight, in the shade at 6pm it's glowing like it is radioactive lol


    WOW!!!  I rather like it----a lot!!!!!


----------



## MRV (May 8, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thank you all, yes I'm feeling better.
> 
> Very pretty!
> I haven't had any trouble with CbLs that I remember... I think Strega might actually be one of my better wearing polishes, but that's not a holo.
> ...


  Ablaze is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I can see the flecks!


  Talking about Orly. I don't know why -  but I order one Orly from eBay, it was shipped the next day I think, and the following day I get a cancellation notice saying they are out of stock or somenting. So is it coming or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


  Latest manis: Hare When the Melting Clock Strikes Midnight (quite nice, easy to take off)





  And, oh so pita to get the green even show up, Mac Washeteria with EP Pegasus.





  I had to glue my hand to the lamp, hence the yellowness.


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> .....but you didn't say how many CbLs you have
> 
> 
> 
> I have* 22 different brands *and I own the most Dior---that was a surprise.  I have 82 Diors.  I don't know what my favorite NP brand is---not sure I have a favorite.  I go by color.  If it's pretty I want it---regardless of the brand.


  I apologise for that. I have 143 CbLs, 109 Lilypad Lacquers,108 Nails Inc polishes, 105 Darling Divas, 96 China Glazes, 96 Zoyas, 95 Enchanteds, 88 Color Clubs, 84 OPIs (a lots of those are minis), 70 EdMs. That's my top 10 when it comes to the amount of polishes I own from one brand. I don't know how many brands I own, probably near 100, but some I only have 1 or 2 polishes from.


----------



## jennyap (May 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I apologise for that. I have 143 CbLs, 109 Lilypad Lacquers,108 Nails Inc polishes, 105 Darling Divas, 96 China Glazes, 96 Zoyas, 95 Enchanteds, 88 Color Clubs, 84 OPIs (a lots of those are minis), 70 EdMs. That's my top 10 when it comes to the amount of polishes I own from one brand. I don't know how many brands I own, probably near 100, but some I only have 1 or 2 polishes from.









  The most I have from any one brand is 37! That's ILNP. Then 33 A-England, 28 Maybelline, and 27 Essie. ILNP and AE probably draw for my favourite brand.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 8, 2015)

I finally received everything I ordered - they are all gorgeous!! I'm heading out now, so I'll post a picture tomorrow. The ILNPs are amazing, I'm wearing two layers of Paradox (h) over black - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@Medgal07 you do need Judo red - it's perfect for summer!


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I finally received everything I ordered - they are all gorgeous!! I'm heading out now, so I'll post a picture tomorrow. The ILNPs are amazing, I'm wearing two layers of Paradox (h) over black -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm jealous, myILNP holo flakies (and other polishes from the spring collection) are still being held hostage in my US postbox. Not suppose anyone's heard any developments on the shipping licence thing.


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2015)

My FUN Lacquer order has arrived. So much bling! 









  Here's my yellow finger green mani picture. It kept coming out much bluer than irl, but this is about right. This is Contrary Polish Shamrock & Roll from the March A Box Indied. 





  And since I had that much bling to use, I put FUN King on top.





  The glitter was very hard to clean up, it just went everywhere. But it's very blingy.


----------



## Anneri (May 8, 2015)

Hi PQ! Good to see you! I was just wondering where you are! Great manis - I love the purple blingy one!  Hi Fuzzy! Love the Orly polish! I'mal really sad that I didn't manage to get that collection with Ablaze in it - so many great shades and Ablaze is so summery!  MRV, so many great manis!  Anitacska, awesome haul!!! Those Fun lacquers are insanely blingy indeed.  Have you in the meantime tried one of the Indigo Bananas flakies with holo? I'd love to hear your opinion on them especially in comparison to other flakie/holo polishes? I just got ILNP Paradox (H) but haven't tried it yet.  I guess the Nailpolish brand I've the most polishes of are Essence and Catrice. But I wouldn't know what exactly my favourite brand is - I guess, like Medgal, I've favourite colours and polishes, but I can't say I've a fave brand.   My Pshiiit haul:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And today's mani - I had a thing for pink, apparently (not usually, but today):


----------



## rekhyt (May 9, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

Not suppose anyone's heard any developments on the shipping licence thing.


  I got their "Your 45 days free storage runs out today... pay for storage from now on and on the 60th day we'll throw everything away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










" reminder email yesterday and asked about this... They will still store those packages for free until they get their license and those reminder emails are send automatically and I should disregard them. No date yet for when they'll get this license.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> I got their "Your 45 days free storage runs out today... pay for storage from now on and on the 60th day we'll throw everything away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I keep getting them all the time too. I was already told they'll keep the packages until the licence comes and to disregard those e-mails, but it's hard, it's a constant reminder of all my pretties sitting there.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very neon! I never got any of the Orly summer polishes last year, had the set sitting in my eBay watchlist, but never bought it. Kinda wish I had now.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was discontinued I think. I bought a few when she announced the discounted shades and had a sale on her site a while back.
> ...


  I hope they fix it soon, I want to order some NPs too! And you have 100 of them, I'm more jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  And my purchases from the last 2 weeks:
















  My little petunia, Frog in my throat, You're such a Budapest, You glitter be good to me




  Blush, Intemporel, Rose Addiction, Peachy




  Wild white ways, Let stars rain down on me, Lady mermaid, Blurry up!












  Flip flop fantasy, Shocking pink, Sun worshipper - I love this collection!



  GWP, Chiltern Street, Judo red, Bamboo white


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope they fix it soon, I want to order some NPs too! And you have 100 of them, I'm more jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice haul! Especially the ILNPs. Oh and is it just me, or does anyone else think that the new Color Club logo is really ugly? I much preferred the old one.


----------



## Honi (May 9, 2015)

Ohhh I love the Color Club polishes, I have a few of their Halo Hues. 

  Ani, I agree the new logo looks.. weird :/ The old one was a little bit more sophisticated I think.


----------



## MRV (May 9, 2015)

Emily de Molly will be discontinuing the following shades:

  Cool, calm and collected
Fashion Victim
Fine art
Folklore
Land of confusion
Lethologica
Living after midnight
I forbid it
Ruby Soho
Seeing Red
Harmony
Ricochet
Where boys fear tread


----------



## mkoparanova (May 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice haul! Especially the ILNPs. Oh and is it just me, or does anyone else think that the new Color Club logo is really ugly? I much preferred the old one.


  Thanks! And I agree - the old logo looks so much better.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> Emily de Molly will be discontinuing the following shades:
> 
> Cool, calm and collected
> Fashion Victim
> ...


  Thanks for this. Unsurprisingly I already have most of these (or didn't want them).


----------



## Anneri (May 10, 2015)

Just read on FB that nearly all older Indigo Bananas polishes will be discontinued. Anitacska, did you see my post above where I asked about her flakies?  If she's discontinuing stuff I maybe should grab some?!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Just read on FB that nearly all older Indigo Bananas polishes will be discontinued. Anitacska, did you see my post above where I asked about her flakies?  If she's discontinuing stuff I maybe should grab some?!


  Sorry, I meant to reply, then forgot. I haven't actually received my IB holo flakies yet, only have the four older ones that are not the multichrome ones. I can't even remember if I've used any of those, just used one of the non-holo ones and that's really nice.   I doubt she'll be discontinuing the flakies yet, I think she was referring to some of the older colours. We shall see. Did you see the new collection? I want to get the two new flakies, but her shipping is too high for just a couple of bottles. I'll get them from RC later.


----------



## Anneri (May 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I doubt she'll be discontinuing the flakies yet, I think she was referring to some of the older colours. We shall see. Did you see the new collection? I want to get the two new flakies, but her shipping is too high for just a couple of bottles. I'll get them from RC later.


  Thank you Anitacska!
  I wish I could order from RC too, but shipping is even heigher than from IB herself. Yes, saw the flakies! I really want to get some of the holo flakies - the DD ones I got are really beautiful, though a b***ch to remove!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I wish I could order from RC too, but shipping is even heigher than from IB herself. Yes, saw the flakies! I really want to get some of the holo flakies - the DD ones I got are really beautiful, though a b***ch to remove!


  Well that's not good, these flakies are supposed to be easy to remove. But then I guess the DD ones have glitter as well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> It was very hard to get the flecks to show up in the photos at all. I can't imagine trying to take a photo of this in full sunlight, in the shade at 6pm it's glowing like it is radioactive lol


  Wowser, way to escape the neutrals or what???  Lovely bright shade, love the last pic which shows the detail too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! For me it's about 11.20 Euros, and I can get them for almost two Euros less (almost 18% less), so I think it's a better deal. Anyways, I was right to get the "three most wanted" + an exclusive as when I checked the sit yesterday all four and a forth one from the collection were SO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely manis, I especially like that green.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very neon! I never got any of the Orly summer polishes last year, had the set sitting in my eBay watchlist, but never bought it. Kinda wish I had now.
> 
> 
> Yes, it was discontinued I think. I bought a few when she announced the discounted shades and had a sale on her site a while back.
> ...


No update for me from Stackry either, I'm gutted, I want my polishes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My FUN Lacquer order has arrived. So much bling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep wanting more F.U.N - they look soooo blingy! 
  Depressingly though I think I'm about to lose my job, so no more NP shopping for me really, which is gutting.
  Your mani is pretty, though those messy glitters are soooo annoying.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


I like your little haul - very pretty!  And that mani is perfect, nice!
  Apologies for absence, had visitors, so it's been too manic for forums!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope they fix it soon, I want to order some NPs too! And you have 100 of them, I'm more jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Amazing haul, love it - especially the ILNPs, they look awesome.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Emily de Molly will be discontinuing the following shades:
> 
> Cool, calm and collected
> Fashion Victim
> ...


  Thankfully I have most of these that I want, can't really go and pick up the others, but fortunately nothing I'm too bothered about.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> If she's discontinuing stuff I maybe should grab some?!


  That's a shame - I love some of her older colours, though again I have most of what I want of them.
  The multichromes are some of my favourites.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I keep wanting more F.U.N - they look soooo blingy!
> Depressingly though I think I'm about to lose my job, so no more NP shopping for me really, which is gutting.
> Your mani is pretty, though those messy glitters are soooo annoying.


  Thanks. It wasn't too bad in the end, the glitters came off my skin quickly. 

  Sorry to hear about your job. Hope a new one comes along quickly so you can carry on buying pretty nps.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2015)

My current mani is Lacquer Lust A Unicorn In Love. I also took a blurry picture to show just how sparkly it is. 









  I decided to ask my friend in the US if she can ship me the Glam trio as I just can't get Oh out of my head, it's so pretty and I really don't want to miss out on it. She said it's fine, so I've ordered the trio. Yay! Didn't want to bother her with the lot at Stackry, but if they somehow aren't able to send np after all, I will have to. For now I will wait.

  Weird thing, I checked my tracking for my IB order and found that the package is in Mexico! I e-mailed the IB lady and apparently she's had this problem before, but the packages eventually turned up at their correct destination. Weird.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2015)

Mei Mei has a few polishes up incl. La La Land!


----------



## MRV (May 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Mei Mei has a few polishes up incl. La La Land!


  TG I have all of them (plus zero money).


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> TG I have all of them (plus zero money).


  It seems to be the same colours over and over again. Wonder how long it will take for these to sell out.


----------



## Anneri (May 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It seems to be the same colours over and over again. Wonder how long it will take for these to sell out.


  It's funny in a way because it was so difficult to get Dark Fantasy in the beginning!

  Hope something similar will happen with Scintealleant...


----------



## MRV (May 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It's funny in a way because it was so difficult to get Dark Fantasy in the beginning!
> 
> *Hope something similar will happen with Scintealleant...
> 
> ...


  Could be difficult though as it's a Pshiiit exclusive.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> Could be difficult though as it's a Pshiiit exclusive.


  Very nice mani! I already saw it on IG of course. 

  I think eventually even the exclusives will be easier to get. At the last NPC restock Dream On was available for hours. Also the Mei Mei ones were easier to get after a few restocks.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2015)

My Different Dimension order came today, these are from the villains and the one on the right was mystery villain #1. I ordered it unseen, but really glad I did as it's really pretty. 









  She now has a new mystery villain up (#2), she will add a new one at each restock, so I've placed another order. I'm loving these new sparkly polishes she's coming out with lately.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Lacquer Lust A Unicorn In Love. I also took a blurry picture to show just how sparkly it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's very sparkly!
  Rainbow Connection are getting some of the Glams, that might save you if she's getting those.
  Weird re Mexico, but hopefully they'll get to you in the end!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> 109 LLs, too? I might have 9!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely mani - that one's been on my wishlist, nice to see a decent swatch of it.  Sadly I probably shouldn't buy it right now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Different Dimension order came today, these are from the villains and the one on the right was mystery villain #1. I ordered it unseen, but really glad I did as it's really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look really pretty - enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2015)

My latest mani is A England Rose Bower:


----------



## rekhyt (May 12, 2015)

New info reagrding the new EP colour Entwined here on Didoline's blog:  http://didolines-nails.com/en/2015/05/enchanted-polish-entwined.html/  It will be launched on May 24th on EP's bigcartel.. and there will be other new colours, too.  *sigh*  I'm really, really, really tired of these frenzy restocks / launches but I love this colour. 2am is one of my all time favourite polishes and I'd like to have the holofied version, too...


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> I'm really, really, really tired of these frenzy restocks / launches but I love this colour. 2am is one of my all time favourite polishes and I'd like to have the holofied version, too...


  It is so pretty! Really hope she's making hundreds of it. Would love to see the other colours too, prferably swatched, not just Chelsea's crappy bottle shots. 

  EP also posted on IG and FB that Dragon is coming back, so I'm guessing that's all the flakies and probably at the same restock.

  If you fail to get it at the restock, Pshiiit will have it as well, but of course God only knows when. 

  Oh and I had an update from Stackry, they said it's probably going to be another 30 days until they get the licence. Hope that's true and we'll finally be able to ship our pretties home.


----------



## MRV (May 12, 2015)

Quote:


PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is A England Rose Bower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Looks like a normal restock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a day too early for me. I will propably be saved by my bad luck like the browser freezing again.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2015)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks! Oh yes, I got the Mei Mei exclusives. Being separated from my stash I can hardly remember any more all the stuff I have!
> 
> ...


  Yeah, it's going to be manic. Hope it's not at 6 pm as that's the worst time for me. "Sorry kids, dinner will be delayed until mum buys all the polishes she wanted!"


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2015)

Current mani Celestial Metoeroid and Different Dimension Lyra (on the accents, on its own, not over the Celestial). I just love the DD polish, it was one of the shooting stars monthly LE polishes a couple of months ago and it's so pretty. The best flakie polish I've tried so far. The Celestial is nice to, it goes from green to blue/purple, quite subtle, but pretty duochrome and nice holo.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2015)

My EP monthlies have arrived! Shall I post pictures or wait until everyone's received theirs?


----------



## Anneri (May 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My EP monthlies have arrived! Shall I post pictures or wait until everyone's received theirs?


  Picpicpic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRV (May 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Picpicpic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2015)

I've put them up on IG in case PQ doesn't want to see them yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It is so pretty! *Really hope she's making hundreds of it*. Would love to see the other colours too, prferably swatched, not just Chelsea's crappy bottle shots.
> 
> EP also posted on IG and FB that Dragon is coming back, so I'm guessing that's all the flakies and probably at the same restock.
> 
> ...


She won't be....
  I'm hoping it's a new collection that all the stockists will get, those tend to be easy to pick up eventually.
  Re Stackry - Fingers crossed!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I know, I saw on FB, but the Oh. Em. Gee. trio is Glam exclusive. However I'm going to get a few from the newest collection, the Knockout part 2.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I can't wait to see what the mystery villain #2 will look like. Actually more excited about that than the EP mysteries, although having said that I've been trying to find pictures on IG and everywhere, but so far nothing.
> ...


Yes, the new Knockouts have a few I'm lusting after too.
  Thanks for the compliment on my nails, I haven't changed anything, it's just my medical issue varies in its effect.  However, I did pick up a ridge filler as you recommended just the other day, so I'll see how that works out (thought I'd best do it before I found out about my job, so I didn't have to feel guilty!  And I'm hoping the EP restock comes before any bad news too!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani Celestial Metoeroid and Different Dimension Lyra (on the accents, on its own, not over the Celestial). I just love the DD polish, it was one of the shooting stars monthly LE polishes a couple of months ago and it's so pretty. The best flakie polish I've tried so far. The Celestial is nice to, it goes from green to blue/purple, quite subtle, but pretty duochrome and nice holo.


This looks subtle and classy - very nice.  One of the Celestials I don't have though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My EP monthlies have arrived! Shall I post pictures or wait until everyone's received theirs?


Post away!  You know I love a sneak peek!
  Did you get stung for customs again? - I ask in case there's more than one I want in the next restock!


----------



## MRV (May 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani Celestial Metoeroid and Different Dimension Lyra (on the accents, on its own, not over the Celestial). I just love the DD polish, it was one of the shooting stars monthly LE polishes a couple of months ago and it's so pretty. The best flakie polish I've tried so far. The Celestial is nice to, it goes from green to blue/purple, quite subtle, but pretty duochrome and nice holo.


  Very pretty! I don't think I have either of these brands.


  Recent manis: Hare Name Unavailable: Trademarked with some FUN Payday:





  And Essie Blossom Dandy with EP Seven Nation Army:





  The Essie was nice on it's own, too. No problems with the formula. Oh, and I lost my thumb, so you won't be seeing it in a good while.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2015)

MRV said:


> The Essie was nice on it's own, too. No problems with the formula. Oh, and I lost my thumb, so you won't be seeing it in a good while.


Thank you! You should get some Different Dimension polishes, they are really nice. 

  Oh no, what happened to the thumb? Both manis are really nice.


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2015)

I used May 2015 on my toes, it's really nice. Excuse my chubby toes and dirty carpet though. 





  My current mani is Models Own Purple Imperial with Nails Inc Graffiti Hoxton Street. 





  I broke the nail on my index finger twice! Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (May 15, 2015)

Massive nail mail today, my Indigo Bananas order arrived via Mexico (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and also my Beauty So Fly order came. 









  This is the BSF order. The two FF exclusives are gorgeous. I also got two Lilypad exclusives which are also very nice, especially Kaleidoskirt which is on the left. KPT Vanda and the Cadillacquer are also BSF exclusives.













  The IB flakies are really nice. These are all the holo versions. I love it that she does mini bottles, it makes them something like £5 per bottle with shipping. Some do look quite similar in the pictures, but there are differences in the shifts. She also included a freebie, Jacaranda (the purple one in the first picture) and some candy!


----------



## Anneri (May 15, 2015)

@MRV What happened with your thumb MRV? Hope nothing bad! I especially love your Essie mani - didn't get it because I thought it would be too similar to my bucketful of blues!  @PQ - Keeping my fingers crossed for your job/finding a new and better one! :hug: Like Anitacska said, your nails look great right now and I loved that glowy red! Very nice for your skintone!  @anitacska, oh my, your hauls! :hearts: I also love the IB mini bottles - I won't finish the bigger ones anyways! Very curious to see the other EPs on the nails as well and how well the holo translates on the nail. Also in love with Lyra!  A question for you EP savvy ladies - is her shipping still 9$ for the first and then another dollar for every extra polish you order? Trying to prepare for the launch of Didoline's polish...  And here're two of my recent manis:  I got some Cirque colours and really loved the combo of the Nude one with Trocadero: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And another one of the Darling Diva flakies with flakies, glitter, holo and everything - Ramagos: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And my absolutely fave mani lately - clouds with caviar pearls. Can you imagine that this was my first time using them?!


----------



## Honi (May 15, 2015)

Anneri those clouds with the beads are so cute!!

  Here's my latest mani using Isadora Happy in Red, Shell Pink and Peach club


----------



## rekhyt (May 15, 2015)

My EPs will arrive tomorrow. I'm a bit meh about the colours minus maybe the blue one. Maybe that'll change when I see them in person.
  The majority seemed to not like the first 2015 colours but I actually really liked Feb.

  EP doesn't combine the orders anymore, only when you request it. I rather pay extra shipping than wait for a couple of more weeks and all the hassle with the customs office is tiresome here. Chelsea used to put the value as 6 $ per bottle on the customs form but for a couple of months she's put 9 $ per bottle. It's a bit annoying that she changed this but maybe she had some trouble with the post office or customs.

  Anneri, the shipping is 9 $ for the first polish and 2 $ for each additional bottle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2015)

MRV said:


> Very pretty! I don't think I have either of these brands.
> 
> 
> Recent manis: Hare Name Unavailable: Trademarked with some FUN Payday:
> ...


  Very nice!  I especially like the Hare!
  RIP thumb, look forward to seeing you when you recover!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go! Left to right: March, April, May. They are all holo, but quite subtle, even May, although that's definitely the strongest. May is a little more blurple than my pictures, and both March and April have strong pink sheen to them, but my camera says no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for pics!  Love the blue, like the green, not sure about the grey.  Hopefully better in real life!
  I did send the two packages to different addresses, so fingers crossed.  Can't believe you got so lucky to get off with the customs people, I never have!
  Rats about Entwined, I was hoping it would be available at Meimei etc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I used May 2015 on my toes, it's really nice. Excuse my chubby toes and dirty carpet though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All stunning!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Massive nail mail today, my Indigo Bananas order arrived via Mexico (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant nail mail!  I'm kind of jealous of the pale FF exclusive, in other circumstances I'd have ordered that one myself, really fancied it.
  I already have that stunning red Lilypad, do you love it as much as I do?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Love your manis - and the cloudy beaded one is awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2015)

Honi said:


> Anneri those clouds with the beads are so cute!!
> 
> Here's my latest mani using Isadora Happy in Red, Shell Pink and Peach club


  Lovely design!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go! Left to right: March, April, May. They are all holo, but quite subtle, even May, although that's definitely the strongest. May is a little more blurple than my pictures, and both March and April have strong pink sheen to them, but my camera says no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bottle of May arrived all by itself to my home today - I absolutely love it  Stunning. 
  So that should make the customs thing go away!  Now I'm just waiting for the others to the office, hopefully on Monday!


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2015)

.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> .


  Nikki Voss is Glam Polish!

  OK weird, I swear there was a post there!  Guessing you remembered???


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nikki Voss is Glam Polish!  OK weird, I swear there was a post there!  Guessing you remembered???


  Hahaha! Yes, as soon as I typed it up and pressed submit, I realised it was one of the Aussie brands, couldn't remember which one and I've already counted the Glam order, but not the Lilypad, well, either way, got it now, thanks.


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2015)

Can't believe how many bottles of np I have sitting at Stackry, now that I've finally written up a list to avoid buying multiples (already managed to buy 3 of them twice, grr), couldn't remember half of it. Shit. Really hope they will be able to ship them soon, or at least eventually.

  Anyway, today's mani is an oldie. Who remembers the magnetic polishes? I only have a few, but I really like them, they look so cool imo. This is 17 Magnetized Blue with China Glaze Fairy Dust on top.


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> My EPs will arrive tomorrow. I'm a bit meh about the colours minus maybe the blue one. Maybe that'll change when I see them in person.
> The majority seemed to not like the first 2015 colours but I actually really liked Feb.
> 
> EP doesn't combine the orders anymore, only when you request it. I rather pay extra shipping than wait for a couple of more weeks and all the hassle with the customs office is tiresome here. Chelsea used to put the value as 6 $ per bottle on the customs form but for a couple of months she's put 9 $ per bottle. It's a bit annoying that she changed this but maybe she had some trouble with the post office or customs.
> ...


  Oh doesn't she combine them anymore? That's cool. Then I can place two orders. Or risk customs and hope I'm lucky again. I'll figure it out by next Saturday.


----------



## MRV (May 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Can't believe how many bottles of np I have sitting at Stackry, now that I've finally written up a list to avoid buying multiples (already managed to buy 3 of them twice, grr), couldn't remember half of it. Shit. Really hope they will be able to ship them soon, or at least eventually.
> 
> Anyway, today's mani is an oldie. Who remembers the magnetic polishes? I only have a few, but I really like them, they look so cool imo. This is 17 Magnetized Blue with China Glaze Fairy Dust on top.


  Very nice! It's like celestial nebula & stars!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Can't believe how many bottles of np I have sitting at Stackry, now that I've finally written up a list to avoid buying multiples (already managed to buy 3 of them twice, grr), couldn't remember half of it. Shit. Really hope they will be able to ship them soon, or at least eventually.
> 
> Anyway, today's mani is an oldie. Who remembers the magnetic polishes? I only have a few, but I really like them, they look so cool imo. This is 17 Magnetized Blue with China Glaze Fairy Dust on top.


I like this!


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Nice to hear you had no troubles with the customs. I like the green of course, and even though I'm not a blue girl, I like intense shades. But why April is a light shade again!? I want colour for my BD month! I don't know why but I have not yet received my EPs - or anything else for that matter - I usually get them about the same time.  We'll see, I have a _very_ tight budget: just sold my fridge, owen, and dishwasher to get food :lol: .  I don't know what happened with the thumb! I came home from an evening meeting and noticed a deep crack and another one on the other side so I had to cut it off. Thank you!   May's pretty on toes and a nice combo on your mani.   :eyelove:  Pretties! I'm still waiting for my BSF order, too. Hope I did not order the same time as you as I got the shipping notice just a few days ago.  Those IBs look endless! A mini bottle is a nice idea (> You Only Swatch Once! :haha: ), but I tend to stay away from them.   Thanks, Anneri! I'm fine, no acking. I tend to buy the same colours from a certain brand. Like all the corals, greens, and even blues from Essie. They will be putting out yet two collections with more blue for the summer. I like this shade I'm still wearing. It's kind of a 50's shade.  Your cloud mani is so pretty!   That's a great idea to use the pearls. Love a lot your swirl mani, too! And that DD looks really nice, too.   Pretty! I wish I could wear a mani like this, but with my stained nails is a no-no.   Thanks, PQ! Thankfully it's summer soon so the nails will grow quickly. Although I have to complain how cold it's been until now. I could still easily wear a light winter coat. And I'm still wearing gloves at times. Finally next weekend the temperature will be over +15 C!   Nice to hear you like it!   Very nice! It's like celestial nebula & stars!


  Thank you!   I received my BSF shipping notification the day my order arrived, not sure why she sent it so late. Hopefully yours will arrive soon too.   





PearlyQueen said:


> I like this!


  Thank you. Unfortunately it chipped super fast. Time to change it.


----------



## MRV (May 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately it chipped super fast. Time to change it.


  Thanks, no BSF yet but I did receive my EPs plus a few P&Js I got from a sale.

  Speaking of chipping, have you thought about changing your BC? I think it determines more than a TC when it comes to chipping.


  New mani's P&J #005 (new bottle) Plumes do Paon with some FF Apothecary.


----------



## MRV (May 18, 2015)

Looks like Cult Nails is closing their doors. They have 75% off but only to US and Canada.


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Looks like Cult Nails is closing their doors. They have 75% off but only to US and Canada.


  Yeah, they announced that a while ago. Sad, really.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, they announced that a while ago. Sad, really.


  I don't own any Cult polishes, looks like I won't now either.

  My current mani is Layla Purple Illusion with Cirque Le Invader. I've figured out how to make the Layla go on smoothly, just file and polish my nails with the double sided file they included and don't use base coat. Went on really evenly. Bit sheer though as after 3 coats it was still a bit dull (could've been the topcoat dulling it too), so I added a fourth one over the TC. Still not as holo as some of the other ones though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately it chipped super fast. Time to change it.


Shame, I really did like it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, no BSF yet but I did receive my EPs plus a few P&Js I got from a sale.
> 
> Speaking of chipping, have you thought about changing your BC? I think it determines more than a TC when it comes to chipping.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, that is a stunning shade.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Love this mani, so pretty!
> 
> To be honest I don't think it matters what BC I use, I have used at least 3 different ones in the past year, the problem is my nails, they are very soft and bendy, so I think that's why the polishes chip on me so quickly.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you managed a painless Layla holo mani - really pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2015)

My new mani is Femme Fatale Mirror Mirror on the Wall:
















My camera doesn't like the purple pink shimmer, I took hundreds of pics in every lighting possible, just to get these!  IRL it's much easier to see!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Mirror Mirror on the Wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is very pretty! There's a new FF collection coming out very soon, called the White Witch. Looks promising.

  I'm so excited, my friend has just posted my Glam Oh. Em. Gee. trio to me. Hopefully it won't be long before it arrives!


----------



## MRV (May 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> This is very pretty! There's *a new FF collection coming out very soon, called the White Witch*. Looks promising.
> ...









 My list is gettin too long... Hope you'll get the Glams soon!


----------



## MRV (May 20, 2015)

Quote:


PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Mirror Mirror on the Wall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty! The pink shift is lovely.

  I finally got my BSF order yesterday. She had written "empty glass jars" in Finnish on the packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I wanted to wear some of them right away, so I ended up with Glass Coffin with Who is the Fairest of them all? on tips. There is quite a lot of shift and glow so I made a collage:


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Very pretty! The pink shift is lovely.
> 
> ...


  Wow! That shift is amazing! Are they both thermal or just the one on the tips? Looks gorgeous. Of course these are the two I decided to skip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My current mani is a shifty one too, it's Zoya Adina topped with Nails Inc Lincoln Street which has it's own shift, but opposite to Adina, so they cancel each other out. Very sparkly though. There's a lot more green to the Zoya. but my camera didn't like it.


----------



## jennyap (May 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Mirror Mirror on the Wall:
> 
> My camera doesn't like the purple pink shimmer, I took hundreds of pics in every lighting possible, just to get these!  IRL it's much easier to see!


  Beautiful, I cannot fathom why I didn't buy these when I had the chance. Oh yeah, I know why - I didn't want to get sucked into another brand. Silly me!  





Anitacska said:


> Yes, my list is growing too. Not sure if I should be ordering though, I'm on the brink of divorce.   Emotionally I'm fine with it, but I worry about the financial aspect.


  I'm sorry to hear this


----------



## Fuzzy (May 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, mine are soft AND peeling. Ugh.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


  oh no, I'm very sorry to hear that, Anita


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I apologise for that. I have 143 CbLs, 109 Lilypad Lacquers,108 Nails Inc polishes, 105 Darling Divas, 96 China Glazes, 96 Zoyas, 95 Enchanteds, 88 Color Clubs, 84 OPIs (a lots of those are minis), 70 EdMs. That's my top 10 when it comes to the amount of polishes I own from one brand. I don't know how many brands I own, probably near 100, but some I only have 1 or 2 polishes from.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> What a fun haul!  Love the greens especially, you fell off that wagon spectacularly!
> Have fun with them!


   Thanks PQ----I did fall hard didn't I??


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I finally received everything I ordered - they are all gorgeous!! I'm heading out now, so I'll post a picture tomorrow. The ILNPs are amazing, I'm wearing two layers of Paradox (h) over black -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I don't know why I didn't get it. 



Oh well, that's an easy fix!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I hope they fix it soon, I want to order some NPs too! And you have 100 of them, I'm more jealous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awesome haul!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Different Dimension order came today, these are from the villains and the one on the right was mystery villain #1. I ordered it unseen, but really glad I did as it's really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh these are really pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

Honi said:


> Anneri those clouds with the beads are so cute!!
> 
> Here's my latest mani using Isadora Happy in Red, Shell Pink and Peach club


    I really like this mani!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Very pretty! The pink shift is lovely.
> 
> ...


   Awesome!!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2015)

My Different Dimension order has arrived, loving the second mystery shade too. Now I can't wait for the third one!









  The mystery shade is on the left. 

  Have you all seen the new EP shades that are launching on Sunday? Well, 3 so far to be precise. She's been posting sneak peeks on IG. Of course it's at 6 pm, so smack in time for dinner. Grrr!


----------



## Anneri (May 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Different Dimension order has arrived, loving the second mystery shade too. Now I can't wait for the third one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I've seen Entwined, the yellow and the mint holo. Was there another one yet?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2015)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Very pretty! The pink shift is lovely.
> 
> ...


I thought you'd used half the collection there until I read again!  Very shifty, very pretty - and what a cool idea to do the tips like that - love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, mine are soft AND peeling. Ugh.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


Very pretty shades - they match so well too.
  So sorry to hear about the divorce. 
  And it's pants when these financial worries hit, as you know I'm in the same boat from that side of it, it's a pig when it hits polish shopping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Different Dimension order has arrived, loving the second mystery shade too. Now I can't wait for the third one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These DDs are so sparkly, I really like them.
  I'm not sure what I think of the EPs - obviously Entwined has already stolen my heart big time, but the yellow is not something I'd buy and I'm undecided on the minty one.  I really shouldn't be shopping anyway, so the more I dislike the better really!
  I'm not looking forward to the 6pm scrum for Entwined, but I'll definitely be trying to get at least that one, if not more.  But I doubt there will be a remote chance to get them anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very pretty shades - they match so well too. So sorry to hear about the divorce.  And it's pants when these financial worries hit, as you know I'm in the same boat from that side of it, it's a pig when it hits polish shopping!


  Thanks. It's not so much about polish shopping, although obviously that will have to suffer, but more about where we're going to live, etc. I have 3 children who from September are going to be in 3 different schools in 3 different towns, we live in the 4th one smack in the middle, just perfect. Really don't know what's going to happen. Ideally I'd suck it up and put up with him, if we could live nicely, but he's been such an arse for so long, both towards me and the children, it's getting too much. Anyway, back to polish.  





PearlyQueen said:


> These DDs are so sparkly, I really like them. I'm not sure what I think of the EPs - obviously Entwined has already stolen my heart big time, but the yellow is not something I'd buy and I'm undecided on the minty one.  I really shouldn't be shopping anyway, so the more I dislike the better really! I'm not looking forward to the 6pm scrum for Entwined, but I'll definitely be trying to get at least that one, if not more.  But I doubt there will be a remote chance to get them anyway.


  Ugh yeah, it's going to be hell. I'll try and see if I can get 2-3 polishes, but quite frankly, if they'll be sold by Pshiiit as well, I might just leave it, they'll become much easier to get after a few restocks.  





Anneri said:


> I've seen Entwined, the yellow and the mint holo. Was there another one yet?


  No, not yet. I thought that was turquoise though. Hope it's not too close to March 2015.


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful----very galactic!!!!
> 
> MRV this is stunning!!!
> 
> ...


  Thank you!


----------



## Anneri (May 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It's not so much about polish shopping, although obviously that will have to suffer, but more about where we're going to live, etc. I have 3 children who from September are going to be in 3 different schools in 3 different towns, we live in the 4th one smack in the middle, just perfect. Really don't know what's going to happen. Ideally I'd suck it up and put up with him, if we could live nicely, but he's been such an arse for so long, both towards me and the children, it's getting too much. Anyway, back to polish. Ugh yeah, it's going to be hell. I'll try and see if I can get 2-3 polishes, but quite frankly, if they'll be sold by Pshiiit as well, I might just leave it, they'll become much easier to get after a few restocks. No, not yet. I thought that was turquoise though. Hope it's not too close to March 2015.


  Honestly for me it looked exactly like it. Saw the coral today in IG and am completely underwhelmed.   Definitely don't  want try for only one!  Question: has anyone tried her flakies? Dragon, mermaid, siren etc? How are they?  @anitacska, so sorry to hear about your worries! Hope everything gets sorted out as well and quickly as possible!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Different Dimension order has arrived, loving the second mystery shade too. Now I can't wait for the third one!
> 
> 
> 
> The mystery shade is on the left.   Have you all seen the new EP shades that are launching on Sunday? Well, 3 so far to be precise. She's been posting sneak peeks on IG. Of course it's at 6 pm, so smack in time for dinner. Grrr!


  Nice little haul!    ••• Picture Polish White Wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  I went with white because I went to a Mad Men finale party, back to brights next time!


----------



## Lalalish (May 22, 2015)

Here is my April 2015 EP.  I hate not knowing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but I've chosen correctly the past 2 times!! Also, I did 2 fingers when I got them. April & May.


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2015)

Lalalish said:


> I hate not knowing
> 
> ...but I've chosen correctly the past 2 times!! Also, I did 2 fingers when I got them. April & May.


  I like April in the pictures on the right where you can see the pink sheen.

  My current mani was a quick one, I was too tired to add anything to it, it's Zoya Solange pixie dust.





  Annoyingly I just couldn't capture the colour. It's such a bright sunshine yellow, so pretty, but my camera just didn't want to know. I tried adjusting the colours, but only made my fingers look yellow and still didn't get anywhere near the actual colour. I give up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> No, not yet. I thought that was turquoise though. Hope it's not too close to March 2015.


  Sounds like a nightmare Anitacska, I hope it all works out in the end.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I went with white because I went to a Mad Men finale party, back to brights next time!


Very Sixties!  I could never pull that look off!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2015)

Lalalish said:


> I hate not knowing
> 
> ...but I've chosen correctly the past 2 times!! Also, I did 2 fingers when I got them. April & May.


Glad you love them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I haven't tried the flakies yet, I seem to think MRV has.
> 
> ...


A happy shade!


----------



## rekhyt (May 24, 2015)

Regarding the launch of the new Enchanted Polish collection in a couple of minutes:

  It might be a pre-order. No one know if this here is only meant for the T-Shirts or the polishes as well... she is such a tease:

https://instagram.com/p/3ElafKIH_J/?taken-by=enchantedpolish

  ETA: She just confirmed, the launch of the new polishes is a pre-order!


----------



## MRV (May 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, mine are soft AND peeling. Ugh.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...


  So sorry to hear about your situation, Anita. 

  Thank you. I think only the tips are thermal. Hopefully they will still be available if you'd like to order them. They are pretty, especially GC, it goes well with the theme of the collection.

  Pretty mani, love the Zoya especially.


----------



## MRV (May 24, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Regarding the launch of the new Enchanted Polish collection in a couple of minutes:
> 
> It might be a pre-order. No one know if this here is only meant for the T-Shirts or the polishes as well... she is such a tease:
> 
> ...


  I got them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

I bought my first Christian L nail polish yesterday from selfridges  Went upto London and chose one I had to have the classic one omg it's to die for I really love it  ️️️in a bottle


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Multithanks, Fuzzy! I have not received the polish, and I checked out their page: it was SO. I will try to hunt it down. Tomorrow's payday, TG!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Med! I'm fine, thanks, no worries.
> ...


  Go big or go home, eh, MRV? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got Entwined and the coral one. I didn't want one of the two topcoats, and yellow is not my colour, while I guess I've got dupes of the mint one. We'll see. Hope you all will post swatches and manis so that I maybe can snatch them up when Pshiiit gets them if I've been missing out on some spectacular shades!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I went with white because I went to a Mad Men finale party, back to brights next time!


   Great mani----so soft and pretty!!!!  That must have been a fun party!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

beautycool said:


> ️️️in a bottle


   Awesome BC!! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I haven't tried the flakies yet, I seem to think MRV has.
> 
> ...


    It might be prettier IRL but what I see here is pretty spectacular!!!!


----------



## beautycool (May 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Awesome BC!! ENJOY!!!![/COLOR]


   Thanks medgal07


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2015)

I very nearly didn't order any EPs. Didn't feel like enduring the hideous stress and rush of the restock, especially after the big hoohah on IG last night. The EP woman seriously pissed me off with her attitude towards her customers. Anyway, the pre-order changed my mind, Entwined is such a gorgeous polish, I had to have it.


----------



## Anneri (May 24, 2015)

Oh, what happened on ig Anitacska? I wouldn't have bothered as well if it hadn't been a pre-order tbh!  And thank you MRV for the flakie breakdown! I'll have a look at the pic on ig.


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I very nearly didn't order any EPs. Didn't feel like enduring the hideous stress and rush of the restock, especially after the big hoohah on IG last night. The EP woman seriously pissed me off with her attitude towards her customers. Anyway, the pre-order changed my mind, Entwined is such a gorgeous polish, I had to have it.


   The  lady from enchanted don't know how to treat her customers Hun that's what it is  Has always bee the problem like even two year ago  But people always go back for more  I stopped buying from her like two year ago anyhows   I think it was a rip off when you bought like say four polishes then having to pay for Seperate shipping on all four bottles  Then she put all the four bottles in one box usually  There was a big thing about it  Yer prob about two year ago now maybe longer   Which that's just being greedy  The uk ladies were not impressed  And also some orders went missing and she wouldn't refund or something   Oh there's was a lot of fuss about enchanted !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> And thank you MRV for the flakie breakdown! I'll have a look at the pic on ig.


  She posted pictures of the new T-shirts with the logo ($35 and $45 each by the way, she's mental!) with the caption saying "how about a T-shirt?". A lot of people put, no thanks, not interested, seriously?, etc. Some people also wrote that she should make more polishes instead. As far as I'm aware none of the comments were nasty or rude, but she started deleting all the comments that didn't say how fantastic she is basically. Then some people started complaining about that and I pointed out how pathetic deleting these comments was, so she went and blocked me! Then of course there was the comment later of her saying how much she loves her customers, and how hurt she was that people were nasty to her, etc. So I thought, sod it, I'm not buying from her again. But then she changed it to preorder, so I softened, hahaha. 

  However, I have no doubt in my mind that she changed it to preorder not to please her fans, but because she realised how much more money she can make (it's taken her this long!), there were a couple of ladies discussing where you can by her polishes cheaper and how much they were reselling for, so obviously she saw that and went "oh actually, I can make more money". Anyway, it was a good move and she should've done that ages ago, I never understood why she didn't. Of course now some people are complaining on FB that it's not the same when it's not a regular restock and that made her brand more desirable, now it's just another brand, I mean what the hell is wrong with people??? Anyway, hopefully she'll only do pre-orders for new stuff in the future, it is definitely the way forward, I for one have no desire to stress in front of the computer for an hour and end up paying shipping 3 times for them just to be combined and the extra shipping swallowed by her. I'll give her money for the polish, but that's all. 

  And those T-shirts, she obviously thought she can stick her logo on anything and still sell it, but they're actually just plain white T-shirts, probably cost her $5 to buy and another $5 to be printed, and she's selling them for $35 and $45??? That said, they all sold out in the end, so obviously there's a market for them. She's probably sitting at home, looking at her bank account swell up and rubbing her hands in glee, hahaha.


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> She posted pictures of the new T-shirts with the logo ($35 and $45 each by the way, she's mental!) with the caption saying "how about a T-shirt?". A lot of people put, no thanks, not interested, seriously?, etc. Some people also wrote that she should make more polishes instead. As far as I'm aware none of the comments were nasty or rude, but she started deleting all the comments that didn't say how fantastic she is basically. Then some people started complaining about that and I pointed out how pathetic deleting these comments was, so she went and blocked me! Then of course there was the comment later of her saying how much she loves her customers, and how hurt she was that people were nasty to her, etc. So I thought, sod it, I'm not buying from her again. But then she changed it to preorder, so I softened, hahaha.   However, I have no doubt in my mind that she changed it to preorder not to please her fans, but because she realised how much more money she can make (it's taken her this long!), there were a couple of ladies discussing where you can by her polishes cheaper and how much they were reselling for, so obviously she saw that and went "oh actually, I can make more money". Anyway, it was a good move and she should've done that ages ago, I never understood why she didn't. Of course now some people are complaining on FB that it's not the same when it's not a regular restock and that made her brand more desirable, now it's just another brand, I mean what the hell is wrong with people??? Anyway, hopefully she'll only do pre-orders for new stuff in the future, it is definitely the way forward, I for one have no desire to stress in front of the computer for an hour and end up paying shipping 3 times for them just to be combined and the extra shipping swallowed by her. I'll give her money for the polish, but that's all.   And those T-shirts, she obviously thought she can stick her logo on anything and still sell it, but they're actually just plain white T-shirts, probably cost her $5 to buy and another $5 to be printed, and she's selling them for $35 and $45??? That said, they all sold out in the end, so obviously there's a market for them. She's probably sitting at home, looking at her bank account swell up and rubbing her hands in glee, hahaha.


  Anyone would buy the tshirts being it's enchanted polish  Madness I wouldn't didn't know they were out etc  Yer it was good when she did pre orders and left if open for like a hour or so   But I still won't buy from her  Oh yes that's what she used to do u used to buy three or four polishes nab them all at all diff times on same day obviously  And paid shipping x3 etc and then puts them in same box piss take lol  And there was a note specifically on website saying will not combine shipping  Madness x


----------



## beautycool (May 25, 2015)

What about the picture polish leggings  Omg they were pricey


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Omg they were pricey


  I like those. They look really cool. Whereas the EP T-shirts were just plain white with the logo. Who would buy them at that price, I don't know.


----------



## MRV (May 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> She posted pictures of the new T-shirts with the logo ($35 and $45 each by the way, she's mental!) with the caption saying "how about a T-shirt?". A lot of people put, no thanks, not interested, seriously?, etc. Some people also wrote that she should make more polishes instead. As far as I'm aware none of the comments were nasty or rude, but she started deleting all the comments that didn't say how fantastic she is basically. Then some people started complaining about that and I pointed out how pathetic deleting these comments was, so she went and blocked me! Then of course there was the comment later of her saying how much she loves her customers, and how hurt she was that people were nasty to her, etc. So I thought, sod it, I'm not buying from her again. But then she changed it to preorder, so I softened, hahaha.
> 
> However, I have no doubt in my mind that she changed it to preorder not to please her fans, but because she realised how much more money she can make (it's taken her this long!), there were a couple of ladies discussing where you can by her polishes cheaper and how much they were reselling for, so obviously she saw that and went "oh actually, I can make more money". Anyway, it was a good move and she should've done that ages ago, I never understood why she didn't. Of course now some people are complaining on FB that it's not the same when it's not a regular restock and that made her brand more desirable, now it's just another brand, I mean what the hell is wrong with people??? Anyway, hopefully she'll only do pre-orders for new stuff in the future, it is definitely the way forward, I for one have no desire to stress in front of the computer for an hour and end up paying shipping 3 times for them just to be combined and the extra shipping swallowed by her. I'll give her money for the polish, but that's all.
> 
> And those T-shirts, she obviously thought she can stick her logo on anything and still sell it, but they're actually just plain white T-shirts, probably cost her $5 to buy and another $5 to be printed, and she's selling them for $35 and $45??? That said, they all sold out in the end, so obviously there's a market for them. She's probably sitting at home, looking at her bank account swell up and rubbing her hands in glee, hahaha.


  Yeah, I thought she wanted money. She got mine!


  Oh, well, the latest: Elevation the Kek with EP Pegasus.





  And EdM Brick is Dead ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Lalalish (May 25, 2015)

I have bought from there only 2X.  I hate not knowing exactly what I am getting, but like I said before...I've been lucky!  IMO I think it's a bit a**hol*ish to assume that people will buy your product regardless of your attitude/customer service.  The first order was packaged in bubble wrap & styro peanuts ( a lot of peanuts! ). This last one had the bubble and like 3 nuts!!! Whatever!  I didn't order Sunday. I am fine with what I have received. Now I will try another! It's usually what I do...  Any suggestions on my next? I've done KB, Starilly, ILNP...wanted to do the Australian Emily(?)...


----------



## Anneri (May 25, 2015)

Lalalish said:


>


  Emily de Molly!

  If you're in the market for indie brands, I also enjoy Indigo Bananas, Cadillacquer, Cirque and Elevation Polish!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Emily de Molly!  If you're in the market for indie brands, I also enjoy Indigo Bananas, Cadillacquer, Cirque and Elevation Polish!


  Those are all very good choices. I'd also recommend Darling Diva, Different Dimension, Lilypad Lacquer, Femme Fatale, Colors by Llarowe, Cupcake Polish, Fun Lacquer, Liquid Sky Lacquer.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> Yes, my motto is ALL or NOTHING!
> ...


  Great manis!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> Multithanks, Fuzzy! I have not received the polish, and I checked out their page: it was SO. I will try to hunt it down. Tomorrow's payday, TG!
> 
> 
> Thank you, Med! I'm fine, thanks, no worries.
> ...


Woohoo!  I stopped myself at four...  was really tempted to keep going, and had originally planned to get two!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2015)

beautycool said:


> ️️️in a bottle


That's a nice treat!  I love those bottles, though I don't know how easy they would be to use!  Of course I couldn't justify buying one, though I was drooling over the display when I was in Dubai.  I tried to pick one up for a closer look, but they were all fakes and glued down - you had to tell the assistant which one you wanted and she'd get it for you!  I really hadn't planned to shoplift one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> Yes, my motto is ALL or NOTHING!
> ...


Love both of these, that blue is awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2015)

Lalalish said:


>


  I agree re EP! 
  Emily de Mollys are great, go for it! 
  My own recommendations are Powder Perfect and Dance Legend - PP have a really opulent use of colour and DL are just quality, and there is something for everyone in their range!
  Whichever you go for, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2015)

This week's mani is Picture Polish Nemesis:
















Not quite as shifty or as holo as some brands, but I really love the colour.  Don't think I'll get the rest though (probably...).


----------



## beautycool (May 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a nice treat!  I love those bottles, though I don't know how easy they would be to use!  Of course I couldn't justify buying one, though I was drooling over the display when I was in Dubai.  I tried to pick one up for a closer look, but they were all fakes and glued down - you had to tell the assistant which one you wanted and she'd get it for you!  I really hadn't planned to shoplift one!


  Fakes ? Gees ?  Dubai ?  Love Dubai well back in 1999 I did  I wouldn't go back now too built up  Yep the lady let me open a new one to try n paint my nails  I found it easy as I painted the first nail loved it  Loved the colour the bottle was easy to use   I always wanted one at Christmas the red one  So I thought why not  My hubby said last night I could buy the shoes if I wanted £425 But mmmm I think personally he was joking lol  Lovely colour  Lovely formula  I want more I think  But not important ATM not like the rest of the tom ford coll I need. Lol


----------



## beautycool (May 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Picture Polish Nemesis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Loving the colour Hun   Love picture polish that's the only indie polish   I would buy now


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Picture Polish Nemesis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2015)

OMG, they're here!





  Much prettier irl, esp. Oh, it has lots of flakies and glitter. 

  My current mani is ILNP Blue Steel with China Glaze Lorelei's Tiara.





  Bonus kitty picture:





  Was going to do gradient stamping on it with some of the Models Own metallic polishes, but it didn't work. Tried 2 different plates and 3 different stampers, so I'm pretty sure it's the polishes. In the end I just stuck some stickers on.


----------



## awickedshape (May 26, 2015)

MRV said:


> Cool!
> 
> 
> Yes, my motto is ALL or NOTHING!
> ...


 
  I like the "Elevation the Kek with EP Pegasus"!


----------



## MRV (May 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like the "Elevation the Kek with EP Pegasus"!


  Thank you! I just noticed last night that the Enchanted was Unicorn, not Pegasus!

  New mani's Hare On the Road Again with EdM I'm Blind. My hair sliced my pinky off while I was washing it, so it's back to basics again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! Oh, ok. We have not seen MM in a while. Some older shows are really mistreated these days, they show them whenever and in the middle of the night without any advertising so you can easily miss everything.
> 
> 
> That's a good compromise!
> ...


  Nice mani!

  Eek, just how strong is your hair??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks. Yes, he is all black and is called Midnight. 

  My current mani is EP J'Adore and Tummy Time.


----------



## MRV (May 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice mani!
> 
> Eek, just how strong is your hair???
> 
> ...


  Thank you! It's a bit thicker than in average here and longish but no horse hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That's a nice subtle mani, the glitter gives it a bit of edge! I don't have these because I did not grab J'Adore when it was available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I noticed that one of your posts was not quoted yesterday and I did not comment on the upcoming FFs. - I need most if not all of them. Now it really pisses me off that the FF shipping is 3X more expensive here than it is to Sweden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus taxes so there is no way for me to order directly.


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! It's a bit thicker than in average here and longish but no horse hair! :haha:  That's a nice subtle mani, the glitter gives it a bit of edge! I don't have these because I did not grab J'Adore when it was available. :bangin:   I noticed that one of your posts was not quoted yesterday and I did not comment on the upcoming FFs. - I need most if not all of them. Now it really pisses me off that the FF shipping is 3X more expensive here than it is to Sweden! :aargh: Plus taxes so there is no way for me to order directly.


  Thank you. J'Adore is really nice, but Tummy Time is really thick. Not a big fan of it.   That's really annoying about FF. Perhaps you can order from Beauty So Fly again. I'm hoping Rainbow Connection will have them soon.


----------



## Anneri (May 28, 2015)

Did I thank you for the comparison pic already, MRV? If not, thanks a lot! I rather like the fine EP flakies, maybe I'll get some when there's a restock on meimei or Pshiiit. Condolences on the hair accident...   Love the kitty pic, Anitacska! Whenever I try something like that with my parents' cats I'm met with disdain and a fleeing cat!  PQ, love this glowing reds on you!   I ordered at Colour Alike two weeks ago when they had free shipping. It's a Polish brand that was quite hyped by a lot of German bloggers and IGers - their holos are really nice and I paid 20€ for five polishes!!!  It's so grey over here today, so the pics didn't turn out great, but I'm really looking forward to using them!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice mani!
> 
> Eek, just how strong is your hair???
> 
> ...


  Nice haul!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2015)

Color Club What A Shock!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Note to self: no more CC polishes, the texture and streaking drives me nuts! Arg.


----------



## NightAtTheOpera (May 28, 2015)

This is what I just took off. Essie's Lots of Lux. When I wore this the first time I loved it, which was surprising because I am not a huge Essie fan. Alas it was too good to be true. Despite only having worn it once before 1/4 of the bottle was gone. Also application was a nightmare, as the formula was goopy and even with thinner the textured bits were clumping together. Disappointed because it's such a beautiful shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MRV (May 29, 2015)

NightAtTheOpera said:


> This is what I just took off. Essie's Lots of Lux. When I wore this the first time I loved it, which was surprising because I am not a huge Essie fan. Alas it was too good to be true. Despite only having worn it once before 1/4 of the bottle was gone. Also application was a nightmare, as the formula was goopy and even with thinner the textured bits were clumping together. Disappointed because it's such a beautiful shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's a shame. What's going on with Essie, too? Looks pretty though!


  I put on the BSF exclusive FF_ Glass Carnival _what it literally is! A glass-holo-disco on nails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (It's more icy aqua irl.)


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Hope there will be an EP restock soon so you can grab some (I'm also missing one).
> 
> Nice haul! The green one catches my eye. Do let us know how they perform.
> 
> ...


  Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2015)

Nail mail, Glam Polish Mei Mei exclusive duo: We Came Here To Party and All Night Long:





  They are both so pretty! Really glad I managed to grab them. 

  My current mani is Glitter Gal Teal Green with Indigo Bananas A Field Trip With Butterflies (holo), which is a flakie polish. I stamped butterfly wings onto it because of the name and it just felt right. I also topped it with China Glaze Fairy Dust. I really like this, very pleased with it.

















  No sun today, but the Teal Green is very strong holo under light and the IB shifts nicely from green to teal green to blue. Also, really great coverage, just one coat over the Glitter Gal, but you can't really see the polish under it.


----------



## Anneri (May 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nail mail, Glam Polish Mei Mei exclusive duo: We Came Here To Party and All Night Long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Woah! Great mani. Happy you like the IB flakies!

  And nice haul. I wasn't sure about the lighter one, I totally love the purple!

  Btw, I never thanked you for the long post about the EP drama on IG and FB last weekend. Oh the drama! *eyeroll*

  I love lakkomlakkom! She seems so nice and her manis are great.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Some days are better than others. As I said, I'd put up with him if he could be normal. He's been okay last few days actually.
> 
> 
> It is, thank you.
> ...


  I have indeed seen the new PP collection - and I love them!  I may succumb!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> OMG, they're here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG at OMG!  They look gorgeous!  I am sooo jealous, I didn't fancy the silver one, but the other two always appealed - now they all do!
  Love the ILNP mani, it's a lovely shade - and bonus kitty pics always do it for me!  He looks very like my Ozzy (though I'm guessing that most black kitties do!).
  Sorry to hear of your stamping issues - I thought you'd used the MOs for stamping before?  Anyhow, final result was fab regardless!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! Oh, ok. We have not seen MM in a while. Some older shows are really mistreated these days, they show them whenever and in the middle of the night without any advertising so you can easily miss everything.
> 
> 
> That's a good compromise!
> ...


Stunning mani, love the Hare!  If not the hair...!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Note to self: no more CC polishes, the texture and streaking drives me nuts! Arg.


  Very vibrant!  CC is one brand I dropped a while back too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

NightAtTheOpera said:


> This is what I just took off. Essie's Lots of Lux. When I wore this the first time I loved it, which was surprising because I am not a huge Essie fan. Alas it was too good to be true. Despite only having worn it once before 1/4 of the bottle was gone. Also application was a nightmare, as the formula was goopy and even with thinner the textured bits were clumping together. Disappointed because it's such a beautiful shade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely mani - shame about the polish though.  I've never tried or bought Essie.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anneri! Hope there will be an EP restock soon so you can grab some (I'm also missing one).
> 
> Nice haul! The green one catches my eye. Do let us know how they perform.
> 
> ...


This is super pretty, wish I'd bought it now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nail mail, Glam Polish Mei Mei exclusive duo: We Came Here To Party and All Night Long:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More lovely Glams!  I almost wish I hadn't found Glam because they bring out far too many stunners!  Gorgeous mani - the IB flakies look like the best I've seen swatched so far.  I don't have any though!


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> More lovely Glams!  I almost wish I hadn't found Glam because they bring out far too many stunners!  Gorgeous mani - the IB flakies look like the best I've seen swatched so far.  I don't have any though!


  Thank you. Yes, Glam Polish is just churning out these pretties. Can't wait to get my hands on the ones at Stackry, anyone heard anything lately?

  Also, is anyone getting anything from the new CbL collection? I've ordered two from Hypnotic Polish (RC sold out of the exact same two I wanted before I could check out, obviously everyone else wanted those), but the rest is just a bit samey to me now.


----------



## Anneri (May 30, 2015)

I just ordered some bits and bobs of the Llarowe sale - I nearly didn't because 17,25$ for shipping three polishes, the new stamper and a stamping plate?! Really?!

  I won't get any CbLs - yet.  I had my eye on the Hypnotic Polish Cupcake exclusive but ended replicating it today on my own - and it was a lot more fun than just buying it! Sadly it's already quite dark, but if the sun is shining tomorrow I'll post some pics!


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I just ordered some bits and bobs of the Llarowe sale - I nearly didn't because 17,25$ for shipping three polishes, the new stamper and a stamping plate?! Really?!
> 
> I won't get any CbLs - yet.  I had my eye on the Hypnotic Polish Cupcake exclusive but ended replicating it today on my own - and it was a lot more fun than just buying it! Sadly it's already quite dark, but if the sun is shining tomorrow I'll post some pics!


  That's why I don't like ordering from her. When my friend forwarded my Glams the postage was $12 something for 3 polishes. Doubt the stamper and the plate would add that much weight.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The lighter Glam is just as gorgeous, it has pink and blue glitter as well as the light purple microglitter. Reminds me of one of the Liquid Sky Lacquer polishes (can't remember the name, but more blingy).
> 
> You're welcome. On that matter, I contacted the EP woman to see if she's had a change of heart about marking the international packages down a bit, but nope.
> 
> ...


Hi hun, re EP, yes I got them separately and therefore under customs value!  The green is fairly pretty, but I'm really not sure the grey is going to work with my skintone at all.
  Ozzy had big ears when we got him, but they seem to fit him now - and both his tail and his tongue are extremely long! 
  Re Stackry, this was my email from them on Tuesday:
  "The process to get our license to ship these types of items is dependant on a government approval and we are currently waiting for this to come through, I would like to say that we should be able to do the shipments starting in the next few weeks but it is all about this approval and they don't approve ETA's on this type of thing for us, as soon as we know we can ship your items you will know, you are on a short list of people we will notify immediately!"
  So not yet...
  Re CbL - I picked out two, but haven't bought yet.  In other circumstances I might have gone for a few more, but not while job situation is still sticky.  One of the two I picked is already sold out at RC, but I'm sure they'll be back or I can buy elsewhere when I'm ready.  I prefer to see more reviews first anyway!


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi hun, re EP, yes I got them separately and therefore under customs value!  The green is fairly pretty, but I'm really not sure the grey is going to work with my skintone at all.
> Ozzy had big ears when we got him, but they seem to fit him now - and both his tail and his tongue are extremely long!
> Re Stackry, this was my email from them on Tuesday:
> "The process to get our license to ship these types of items is dependant on a government approval and we are currently waiting for this to come through, I would like to say that we should be able to do the shipments starting in the next few weeks but it is all about this approval and they don't approve ETA's on this type of thing for us, as soon as we know we can ship your items you will know, you are on a short list of people we will notify immediately!"
> ...


  Thank you for the update, it sounds really promising, although I'm not sure of what the "they don't approve ETA's on this type of thing for us" means. I can't wait to receive all my polishes that have been sitting there, I have Glams (a lot), Lilypads (a lot), ILNPs (a lot), some EPs (incl. the flakies) and some other bits and bobs waiting to come home to me.

  Which CbLs do you want? I've ordered Edith and Falsetto Child. I mainly ordered them from Hypnotic Polish because they have a good selection of Dance Legends and there's a few I'd been wanting to get. The pound is pretty strong against the euro at the moment, so even with the shipping it was about the same as ordering from RC.

  Speaking of Glams, I've just seen this picture on FB. Of course I want these too.





  There's another collection coming in June, pretty pastel flakies, not my cup of tea, but nice nonetheless. http://us5.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c8ac4b7b3f75bbb2911cef8fd&id=90ab145b46 Sadly these are all Glam website exclusive, but hopefully I'll be able to get them once Stackry is able to ship again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you for the update, it sounds really promising, although I'm not sure of what the "they don't approve ETA's on this type of thing for us" means. I can't wait to receive all my polishes that have been sitting there, I have Glams (a lot), Lilypads (a lot), ILNPs (a lot), some EPs (incl. the flakies) and some other bits and bobs waiting to come home to me.
> 
> Which CbLs do you want? I've ordered Edith and Falsetto Child. I mainly ordered them from Hypnotic Polish because they have a good selection of Dance Legends and there's a few I'd been wanting to get. The pound is pretty strong against the euro at the moment, so even with the shipping it was about the same as ordering from RC.
> 
> ...


  I took it to mean that their Government wouldn't tell them how long it will take.  I have CbLs, Above The Curves, Elevations and Glams plus a few oddments in my box, and I want them!
  My two chosen CbLs are Mean Dean Profitt and No I'm Still Tacky - not unique ones, I know, but I like them!  But by the same token, I do have similar so if I can't afford them it won't be the end of the world.  I did have a look - they're sold out at Hypnotic too!
  New Glams aren't my colours, though I fancy a few of Knockout 2 and maybe the Kate Bush ones.  And possibly a few others...


----------



## Anneri (May 31, 2015)

Don't mention the weak Euro or I'll start to cry.   I'll have to start to make all my polishes myself if the Euro gets any weaker!!! But even supplies are really expensive right now - sigh.  Here're the two I made yesterday:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Sadly you don't see the ton of blue flakies in the last one that well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Sadly you don't see the ton of blue flakies in the last one that well.


I really like both of those!  The exchange rate fluctuations are sooo annoying sometimes (and brilliant at others!).


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Don't mention the weak Euro or I'll start to cry.   I'll have to start to make all my polishes myself if the Euro gets any weaker!!! But even supplies are really expensive right now - sigh.  Here're the two I made yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, sorry Anneri!   Both your creations look really pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2015)

Anneri, where do you get your flakies from? Can you let me know some links please? Thanks.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2015)

Couple of haul pictures, first is from Sally Magpies, second is from Escentual.




  The Lilypads are Parma Violet and Bluebell.




  Blue Ocean (it's greener irl)

  My mani is Cirque Vesusius with Kiko 404 glitter polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Couple of haul pictures, first is from Sally Magpies, second is from Escentual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your little SM haul - I was tempted when she had her sale, but I resisted.  Those Lilypads look stunning though!
  Really pretty mani - love a good pink holo.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love your little SM haul - I was tempted when she had her sale, but I resisted.  Those Lilypads look stunning though!
> Really pretty mani - love a good pink holo.


  Thank you! She doesn't have a lot of new stuff and I've bought most of the Lilypads she stocks, but somehow I missed these two. 

  Vesuvius is a funny colour, it looks red in the bottle, pink in some lights and red in others. Definitely a cool pinkish red though.


----------



## awickedshape (May 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Couple of haul pictures, first is from Sally Magpies, second is from Escentual.
> 
> The Lilypads are Parma Violet and Bluebell.
> 
> Blue Ocean (it's greener irl)  My mani is Cirque Vesusius with Kiko 404 glitter polish.


  Blue Ocean is lovely


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Couple of haul pictures, first is from Sally Magpies, second is from Escentual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty LLs. I was eyeing that Guerlain, too, but then ordered one of the new YSLs.

  Lovely mani!


  My hands are looking worse again but here's EP June 2014 and Unicorn:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty duo and a very pretty mani! Love greens.
> 
> Looks like I'm so safe: I have no Glams, GGs, or IBs. But I did order some Different Dimension polishes.
> 
> ...


  Aah, this mani is gorgeous! I was just thinking I should use June 2014 for my pedi as May 2015 is looking worse for wear (even though it's less than 3 weeks old). Since I don't have June 2013 *sigh*. 

  How come you ordered from FF directly? Is it a lot cheaper? What about customs? I'll wait for RC to get them, i have a £15 credit I can use against the order.  

  The CbL collection is out on the 15th (preorder), but RC and HP have already got them. Which is a bit weird, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aah, this mani is gorgeous! I was just thinking I should use June 2014 for my pedi as May 2015 is looking worse for wear (even though it's less than 3 weeks old). Since I don't have June 2013 *sigh*.
> 
> How come you ordered from FF directly? Is it a lot cheaper? What about customs? I'll wait for RC to get them, i have a £15 credit I can use against the order.
> 
> The CbL collection is out on the 15th (preorder), but RC and HP have already got them. Which is a bit weird, but I'm not complaining.


  Thank you! You should wear it, too. It's a lovely purple, kind of flashing between red and blue purple. I dont' have June 2013 either, I started with them in October 2013 I think.

  Well, I decided to write her and ask! And now she says I can also order up to 7 polishes insured (their page is not stating this), so I was like YEAH! Had I used the 47 AUD + DHL shipping, the customs and taxes would have been a 100% sure thing, but now we'll see. The customs have never been interested in my NP packages - no matter what content/value (most have been whatever + undevalued without asking though). As I placed two orders (the collection _and _a bunch of EdMs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I asked her to do an experiment. She's going to send one of the packages normally, and the other devalued. And I'm crossing my fingers.

  I think it's much cheaper to order directly, at least for us Euro girls. Even if the taxes are included (> in average it makes 10.50 Euros / one FF with taxes), it's ok.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! You should wear it, too. It's a lovely purple, kind of flashing between red and blue purple. I dont' have June 2013 either, I started with them in October 2013 I think.
> 
> Well, I decided to write her and ask! And now she says I can also order up to 7 polishes insured (their page is not stating this), so I was like YEAH! Had I used the 47 AUD + DHL shipping, the customs and taxes would have been a 100% sure thing, but now we'll see. The customs have never been interested in my NP packages - no matter what content/value (most have been whatever + undevalued without asking though). As I placed two orders (the collection _and _a bunch of EdMs
> 
> ...


  I will! But decided against putting it on my toes as the duochrome effect would be lost, I think I will kind of copy your mani and pair it with one of my IB holo flakies. I pulled them all out to see which has the same shift and I think I've found a nearly exact match. 

  I see. FF is £8 from RC with free shipping and no risk of customs and no waiting for 2 weeks, so I'll just wait for her to have them. Hopefully she'll also restock the other collection as I want to pick up the two I've missed. Hope you manage to skip customs. Looking forward to hearing what you think of the new polishes. Did you order the whole collection? I think I'm only getting 5 of them.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2015)

Was going to use Don't Mess With OPI but decided to try Zoya Dillon np today


----------



## Anneri (Jun 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Love how you coordinated polish with sandals, AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Love how you coordinated polish with sandals, AWS!


  Thank you [@]Anneri[/@]!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Was going to use Don't Mess With OPI but decided to try Zoya Dillon np today


  Love it! Such a beautiful polish and great coordination!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Love it! Such a beautiful polish and great coordination!


   Thank you very much [@]Anitacska[/@]!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 1, 2015)

I saw some Morgan Taylor polishes at the spa today. I don't remember seeing this brand before. Some of the colours were really nice but I didn’t get to try any.  Also, I was browsing Smith and Cult on NM and nearly added the cute peach to my cart but a) it's on back order and b) I hate the name http://www.cuteandmundane.com/2015/04/smith-cult-graduate-and-porn-athon.html?m=1


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's my copycat mani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 using EP June 2014 with Indigo Bananas Violet Stars (holo). I'm so in love with this mani, the EP is very nice and the IB is just so gorgeous. Very strong holo, more so than the other one was, the flakies seem much smaller in this and they have a really nice shift.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty duo and a very pretty mani! Love greens.
> 
> Looks like I'm so safe: I have no Glams, GGs, or IBs. But I did order some Different Dimension polishes.
> 
> ...


  Nice pedi!


  I got the go-ahead to take the buffer block to my big toe nails so now they are smooth enough that I think a ridge filling basecoat will hide any of the other small ridges.They're not fixed(and likely never will be because medicine isn't magic lol) but I can maybe try to make them look semi- presentable and wear open-toed shoes again! Gonna make that order on the weekend.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my copycat mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice! the IB really does have a nice shift!


----------



## MRV (Jun 3, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Pretty blue, too bad it's hard to work with.
> 
> Thanks! enjoy your new neons! lol
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy! Hope you succeed with your pedi.


  I'm finally wearing the awesome Imperial Green by Mac, with FF Stand in the Clouds (just that on those nails). My usual phone ate up the colours so I took a little better one with my other phone (you really cannot get sharp pics with it though).


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, thanks. I ordered all of them. Probably wisest for you to order from RC. Hope they get the pervious collection again. I'm still stalking to get the rest, too.
> 
> 
> Pretty pedi & combo, AWS!
> ...


  Thank you! I took like 30 pictures. Sun didn't come out properly, so most of them aren't that great or only show the shift and not the holo. 

  Ooh, very pretty mani! And hello Mr Thumb!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you [@]Fuzzy[/@]!!  Thank you [@]MRV[/@]! I'm loving green so much lately. Imperial Green looks great!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty duo and a very pretty mani! Love greens.
> 
> Looks like I'm so safe: I have no Glams, GGs, or IBs. But I did order some Different Dimension polishes.
> 
> ...


That is so pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


That's a beautiful pedi, love the way it matches the sandals, just gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my copycat mani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely - and a great match!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2015)

My latest mani is Bear Pawlish Troublemakers:


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you very much @PearlyQueen !


----------



## MRV (Jun 5, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Bear Pawlish Troublemakers:


  Lovely red. Is it holo?


  Pretending it's summer.. & time for brights: this is Elevation Icho Namiki. It's like neon spinach soup!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! :lol:  It's Mr Sliced-Thumb!   Thank you, AWC. It a lovely green, like an emerald.   Thanks, PQ!   Lovely red. Is it holo?   Pretending it's summer.. & time for brights: this is Elevation Icho Namiki. It's like neon spinach soup! :haha:


  Looks great!  I wanted to do a neutral with a pop of a neon like that but I have zero skills lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Neon spinach soup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That's just for the thought of the food, your mani is really nice and cheerful!

  Ugh, I'm having such a shitty week, yesterday was really bad followed by a crap night. Bloody puppy has been barking half the night, keeps waking us up, then of course I have to come downstairs to sit with him (hubby is away this week for work) and I'm just shattered now. Was even crying at 2 am last night. Also had a really bad stomach on Wednesday and now it's my "lady problem". Bleugh.

  Did manage to do a new mani, not my favourite, the colour is so-so, the stamping made it nicer, but since I've lost half a nail during washing up. It's Pahlish Fields of Gold, it was a March A Box Indied polish, that's when I stopped my subscription, just not very happy with the selection of polishes. I think this is my one and only Pahlish and I don't think I'll buy any more either. 





  I did get a bit creative yesterday and mixed a few polishes. Pulled out some Ciate minis I don't really want/won't use and added some of my ILNP flakies to them. L-R: Ferris Wheel + ILNP Cold Fusion and holo silver glitter, ignore the next one it was work in progress, Members Only + ILNP Neon Rosebud, Snow Globe plus some violet-blue-green multichrome pigment over black (the work in progress was with less pigment). The one on the right is on its own, really doesn't show up. I love the blue one and the pink one especially, I'm not sure about the third one, but it was fun experimenting. 









  I also received my Hypnotic Polish order.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I loved that mani so much!
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I really want to get some BP.
> ...


  Love your frankens - it's so relaxing and fun to mix up stuff, right?
  Sorry to hear that you're having a bad few days - hope the puppy behaves now!

  I'm totally exasperated right now with having to deal with the job agency - just talked to a lady (I use that term loosely) on the phone who thought I should be happy with every crappy job and was downright rude when I told her no. Guess she'll complain about me at the agency - I'm so fed up with those dimwits!

  Also annoyed at Llarowe - I haven't had any email confirmation of my order a week ago! On the site it states 'processing'. What's so hard about it?! After one whole week?!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowser, that's a lovely bright mani - don't think I'd look good in it, but you wear it well and I love the speckles!
  Troublemakers isn't holo, it's duochrome and shimmer!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I loved that mani so much!
> 
> 
> Very pretty! I really want to get some BP.
> ...


Your mani looks lovely, though it does look like it might have been hard work!  I only have a couple of Pahlishes, one worn, one untried and one in my Stackry box....  I didn't have issues with the one I've used.
  What fun mixing you've done there, I can definitely see where you were going, and I even like the abandoned effort!
  And such a cute haul too - I don't think I have any of those!
  Sorry to hear you've been having a shitty week, hopefully things will improve soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Love it! So glowy! Are you going through a red phase at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware of a red phase, but maybe I am!
  Sorry to hear you're having job issues too. 
  Llarowe know how to take time in shipping stuff, for sure!  It never really bothered me though, as I was not short of a polish or two in the meantime!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2015)

I also wanted to show you my latest mani with one of my new Colour Alike polishes, the green 513. I used some nailvinyls and Opi That's Hula-rious as a base.  And for MRV a pic of my right hand where I applied the Colour Alike solo. It has a great texture, very nearly a one coater. The holo is not the strongest, but I love the overall colour and effect. Plus, it smells like gummi bears!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Lovely - both the colour and the design!  I want a polish that smells of gummi bears!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 5, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely - both the colour and the design!  I want a polish that smells of gummi bears!


  Thank you PQ! Well, go for them, they're about 4€ each!   Thank you for your kind words too. It's very annoying at the moment and I'm really fed up with explaining myself and my decisions to incredibly unhelpful and stupid people. Oh well. Daily challenges and all that.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 5, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I also wanted to show you my latest mani with one of my new Colour Alike polishes, the green 513. I used some nailvinyls and Opi That's Hula-rious as a base.  And for MRV a pic of my right hand where I applied the Colour Alike solo. It has a great texture, very nearly a one coater. The holo is not the strongest, but I love the overall colour and effect. Plus, it smells like gummi bears!


   Oooh,  nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Your mani looks lovely, though it does look like it might have been hard work!  I only have a couple of Pahlishes, one worn, one untried and one in my Stackry box....  I didn't have issues with the one I've used.
> What fun mixing you've done there, I can definitely see where you were going, and I even like the abandoned effort!
> And such a cute haul too - I don't think I have any of those!
> Sorry to hear you've been having a shitty week, hopefully things will improve soon.
> ...


  Very nice mani! Mmm, gummy bears.

  My current mani is Girly Bits Roger That with EP Freeze Machine.





  Also did a new pedi, Naild It Eeky Ink





  And this is my RC order. On the right it's the salvaged Cupcake Polish It's A Boy. 





  Oh and I'm also annoyed with Bear Pawlish. Messaged her yesterday with an order (to be shipped here) and she's supposed to send an invoice through Paypal, but still nothing. I can see that nothing is sold out yet, but I'd quite like to be sure to not miss out on anything. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh and Anneri, I've received a bunch of pigments, flakies and spectraflair from the seller you suggested and it all looks good. Can't wait to play with them now, but not sure when I'll have the time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. No, my week has got worse since hubby returned, won't go into details, but really stressed out now.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your job troubles.
> 
> ...


Oh how annoying to get a broken polish 
  Love what you're wearing though, and your salvaged haul looks really colourful for summer - enjoy!
  Did you get your invoice in the end?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh how annoying to get a broken polish
> Love what you're wearing though, and your salvaged haul looks really colourful for summer - enjoy!
> Did you get your invoice in the end?


  Thank you.

  Yes, I did, she sent it yesterday. Phew! 

  In case you didn't get the e-mail from EP, Chelsea's dad died, so the shipping for the pre-orders will be delayed even more, probably until 8th July. 

  Current mani is Darling Diva Dook At Me over GOSH Holographic Hero. I think I should've applied it over a dark polish, the GOSH is too close to the colour and it wears somewhat awfully badly, cracking and chipping already. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 10, 2015)

My two latest manis:
  Bear Pawlish Bow Ties Are Cool:




Smitten Polish - Seahorse Rodeo:




  Not a red in sight!


----------



## MRV (Jun 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I did, she sent it yesterday. Phew!
> 
> ...


  Love those holo glitters on holo!


  Uh, not feeling so great here either. Been arguing with our contractor and not sleeping well. But here are the recent manis:

  EdM Setting Sun (prettier on nails than in the bottle) with Chanel Atmosprère





  And KBS Leggo My Mango with Pros and Bronze





  Not sure if it shows here but LMM def. is a neon.


----------



## MRV (Jun 10, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My two latest manis:
> Bear Pawlish Bow Ties Are Cool:
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, lovely blue! And a teal holo is my fave of course. Reminds me of that Orly garbage..thingy!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, AWS! Yes, a neon would look really nice with a cool beige for instance. You could just simply do an accent and voilà!
> 
> 
> Thanks! You don't like spinach soup?
> ...


  Thank you MRV! I indeed used vinyls for my mani, and got them from the incredible nice Svenja from Svenjasnailart. I believe she sends stuff to European countries if you email her but atm the shop is closed right now because here in Germany the postmen have gone on strike. Here's a link: http://www.svenjasnailart.de/epages/78073115.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78073115/Categories

  Ugh, tomorrow and Friday it will again be super hot till we get the next set of thunderstorms. Hate. But over 20 should be quite nice! For me it could always be around 25 with a nice breeze and I'd be happy.

  Seems like all npas had a shit week - and mine just continues in the same vein. I'm also a huge worrier and hate conflicts, so I can't stop thinking about stuff and watch it back in my head from every angle and it drives me crazy right now.

  In good news my awesome friend gave me a Sephora Formula X Ombre set which looks great, I'm really looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, AWS! Yes, a neon would look really nice with a cool beige for instance. You could just simply do an accent and voilà!
> 
> 
> Thanks! You don't like spinach soup? *Nope. Do you?*
> ...


  Very nice manis. Sorry to hear you're having troubles with the contractors. 

  I'm going to stop complaining on here, it's not going to help and I'd rather focus on nail polish than my ar$e of a husband. 

  And on that note, I have a few pretties to show you. My Edgy order and Mei Mei order both came today, so it's a good np day at least. The Powder Perfects were bloody expensive, looks like the Swedish Crown is quite strong, but I bit the bullet and ordered them anyway together with a couple of other things. The new EdMs are so lovely, Ah! 

















  And this is my mani, Jindie Nails Just Claws with Darling Diva Carrie on the accents.





  Oh and I did order from Llarowe the other night as she had some exclusive Lilypads, shipping for 5 polishes was $18.75! Not happy, but didn't want to miss out on those. Lilypad also has some new polishes coming to her website, I might have to ask someone in the US to ship them to me if Stackry still isn't shipping np. FFS, it's been over 2 months now! Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Gosh's polishes, especially the holos, have such a bad reputation! But I've a soft spot for silver holos and I think this looks lovely! So calm and cool!
> 
> 
> Oh! Ohohoh!
> ...


  I hate hot weather too, although we haven't really had any here. Had about 2 days when it got into the high twenties, but that's it. In fact last night it was so cold and windy, I ended up putting the heating on. Crazy! 

  Sorry to hear about your troubles too, hope things get sorted soon. x


----------



## Anneri (Jun 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I hate hot weather too, although we haven't really had any here. Had about 2 days when it got into the high twenties, but that's it. In fact last night it was so cold and windy, I ended up putting the heating on. Crazy!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your troubles too, hope things get sorted soon. x


  Concentrating on pretty polishes may be the way to cope, you're on something there.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 10, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My two latest manis: Bear Pawlish Bow Ties Are Cool:
> 
> Smitten Polish - Seahorse Rodeo:
> 
> Not a red in sight!


   I like Seahorse Rodeo on you!   





MRV said:


> Thanks, AWS! Yes, a neon would look really nice with a cool beige for instance. You could just simply do an accent and voilà!   Thanks! You don't like spinach soup?  Sorry to hear about you not doing great. Seems it's been a lousy week for most of us.  The mani looks great, very festive. And nice mixing, I like the one on the left best. Uh, those CbLs remind me of several upcoming releases.. can't do anything right now.    Thanks, Anneri! Jealous! We have not had even one day +20 C! There's hope though that it happens on Saturday.  Sorry to hear that. You need to tell them how you feel, you would feel worse if you didn't.   Thanks, PQ!   Awesome! Love it. Where did you get those vinyls(?) from?    Sorry to hear that.  The mani looks lovely, intense. And that pedi is great. I got a KBS shipment (yes, they were 10!) yesterday and was contemplating a neon pedi.  Poor broken polish, it looks lovely.   Love those holo glitters on holo!   Uh, not feeling so great here either. Been arguing with our contractor and not sleeping well. But here are the recent manis:  EdM Setting Sun (prettier on nails than in the bottle) with Chanel Atmosprère
> 
> And KBS Leggo My Mango with Pros and Bronze
> 
> Not sure if it shows here but LMM def. is a neon.


  I really will try that mani.  I like Leggo My Mango!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, AWS! Yes, a neon would look really nice with a cool beige for instance. You could just simply do an accent and voilà!
> 
> 
> Thanks! You don't like spinach soup?
> ...


Both gorgeous hun, I specially like the EdM.  Very spring!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty manis! That showed Anneri, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm soooo jealous of those deliveries, some utter stunners there!  The PPs of course, and the EdMs look awesome - I've had my eye on Garnet Fire, is it fabulous in the flesh?
  Adore your mani too, such a pretty colour and the accents work so well with it.
  Exclusives are a pain when it's an expensive shop, but sometimes you've just got to go for them!


----------



## lyseD (Jun 11, 2015)

I think my local store is going to stop carrying Ciate, they are all marked half price.

  I've never tried one before, anyone have any opinions about the quality or suggestions for colours.

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 11, 2015)

lyseD said:


> I think my local store is going to stop carrying Ciate, they are all marked half price.  I've never tried one before, anyone have any opinions about the quality or suggestions for colours.  Thanks for your help.


  Not worth it imo. There're better polishes around for that price.


----------



## lyseD (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> lyseD said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your help.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Not worth it imo. There're better polishes around for that price.


  Yeah, I agree. I have a few sets and they have some nice polishes, but all in all, not my favourite brand.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh I'm soooo jealous of those deliveries, some utter stunners there!  The PPs of course, and the EdMs look awesome - I've had my eye on Garnet Fire, is it fabulous in the flesh?
> Adore your mani too, such a pretty colour and the accents work so well with it.
> Exclusives are a pain when it's an expensive shop, but sometimes you've just got to go for them!


  Thank you! Garnet Fire is indeed fabulous!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty manis! That showed Anneri, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Great haul and mani!




  *Big hugs* to all having a rough time


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2015)

China Glaze - Riveting   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  It was really nice to apply if I do say so myself! And very carrot orange even though it doesn't look like it here lol  And my little Nail Polish Canada haul: Essie Fill The Gap, Picture Polish Bette, OPI Fashion a Bow and China Glaze Treble Maker


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 12, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Mmmm, glazed carrots, love it!  Really nice shade on you.
  And a nice bright delivery too - and free lollipops rock!  Bette in particular looks really nice, enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks! I hope I do! I'll try to do it on Sunday.
> 
> Great mani, Imperial Green is awesome!
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani and lovely little haul. I love free lollipops, I got one from Edgy Polish the other day! Mmm.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2015)

My current mani, well, just taken it off, but anyway, Starrily Pumpkin Spice. 













  Only had hazy sunshine, it was more holo under indoor light. Nice shift too. 

  Has anyone bought anything from the new releases? I've placed some rather large orders. Bought 11 Femme Fatales, all 7 new FUN Lacquers and 11 ILNPs. Also placed a couple of orders with Mac (US site) for some matte lipsticks and dazzle eyeshadows from Le Disko, got $30 discount which is unheard of in the UK. But yeah, a lot of money spent. Hopefully there won't be any new collections out for a little while now.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 14, 2015)

Omg, I just saw Fuzzy's pic and remembered that I have an Essie protein base coat and top coat behind the rest of my polishes! Completely forgot them... Jeez


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, well, just taken it off, but anyway, Starrily Pumpkin Spice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's lovely, just the kind of colour I always love, though I can't always pull it off!
  Sounds like you've got some lovely deliveries en route - I really wanted the FUNs, but I could only justify one as the job is definitely going soon.  I also wanted several of the FFs, bought just one again, and there are a few of the ILNPs I fancy too, but they'll have to wait till I have a new source of income.  At least ILNP are easy to get hold of when you're ready to buy, none of that "buy now or miss out" rubbish.
  It's hard weaning myself off my big hauls but I really can't be getting much more for a while.  I hate it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 14, 2015)

My new mani is Powder Perfect "Iteru" The River:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Powder Perfect "Iteru" The River:


  Pretty blue, very sparkly!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 14, 2015)

I did my toenails, they didn't turn out too awful, but bending in that way sure was lol CbL Beat It  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Doesn't show the holo... it's just so dark and cloudy today. ugh.


----------



## jennyap (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, well, just taken it off, but anyway, Starrily Pumpkin Spice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love that mani, very pretty. 

  In fact there have been a lot of gorgeous manis since I last posted, but I can't possibly quote them all. I do love seeing them though.

  My own nails have been disgracefully bare for way too long, for one reason or another. I really need to get some polish on them soon. 

  I ordered 5 Femme Fatales, after regretting not ordering from the Snow White collection first time round, I made sure I got in for the restock on Rainbow Connection, and added in a couple of the White Witch polishes.

  Also pre-ordered 8 ILNPs. I still want most of the rest of the new collections, and I've got several on my wishlish from previous releases, but 8 is as much as I can justify in a single order!

  Ignored FUN Lacquer as I really can't get sucked into another brand!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2015)

Current mani Superficially Colorful Lacquer Utral Aymokriya and Black Cat Lacquer Candy is Dandy (on the accents). The SCL is such a beautiful polish, but terrible formula, applied well, however it chipped like lightning.  The BCL is really nice, it has a real depth to it which of course doesn't show in the photo.





  New Glams! I asked someone on FB to ship them to me, these are once again Glam website exclusives.


----------



## MRV (Jun 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani Superficially Colorful Lacquer Utral Aymokriya and Black Cat Lacquer Candy is Dandy (on the accents). The SCL is such a beautiful polish, but terrible formula, applied well, however it chipped like lightning.  The BCL is really nice, it has a real depth to it which of course doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, sorry to hear about the formula, love the colour though. Those Glams are very pretty! (But I'm not looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MRV (Jun 15, 2015)

Here are my recent manis: FF Mirror, Mirror, on the Wall... This was kind of a shy holo, the BSF exclusive was much more blingy than MMOTW.





  And P&J #003 Perroquet Rose (new bottle)


----------



## Anneri (Jun 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Powder Perfect "Iteru" The River:


  What a lovely blue!   





Fuzzy said:


> I did my toenails, they didn't turn out too awful, but bending in that way sure was lol CbL Beat It
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice pedi! I'd send you some sun if I could! It's much too warm and dry over here.   





jennyap said:


> Love that mani, very pretty.   In fact there have been a lot of gorgeous manis since I last posted, but I can't possibly quote them all. I do love seeing them though.  My own nails have been disgracefully bare for way too long, for one reason or another. I really need to get some polish on them soon.   I ordered 5 Femme Fatales, after regretting not ordering from the Snow White collection first time round, I made sure I got in for the restock on Rainbow Connection, and added in a couple of the White Witch polishes.  Also pre-ordered 8 ILNPs. I still want most of the rest of the new collections, and I've got several on my wishlish from previous releases, but 8 is as much as I can justify in a single order!  Ignored FUN Lacquer as I really can't get sucked into another brand!


  Hi Jenny! Good to see you! Which ILNPs did you get? I love that I don't have to rush to get them and will likely get some in the future.   





Anitacska said:


> Current mani Superficially Colorful Lacquer Utral Aymokriya and Black Cat Lacquer Candy is Dandy (on the accents). The SCL is such a beautiful polish, but terrible formula, applied well, however it chipped like lightning.  The BCL is really nice, it has a real depth to it which of course doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> New Glams! I asked someone on FB to ship them to me, these are once again Glam website exclusives.


  Love that pink! So bright and happy! Lucky you, you got the Glams! They look great, enjoy!   





MRV said:


> Thanks for the tip, Anneri! She seems to deliver within Europe, so I might grab a few vinyls when possible.  We had two - yes, two warm > +20 C days last week (the only ones this year), and now it's back to +13 C again, and at the end of this week (the big midsummer weekend here), it's just rain, rain, rain and cold  .  I'm kind of the opposite to you. I don't mind conflicts - I might strike as withdrawn but I'm a tough cookie! I also try not to worry, but I do think and analyze too much as you do.  That's a nice gift!   Thanks, Anitacska, it's better now. Love those EdMs! Mine are on their way, too, but I think we have only the green one in common. That's a pretty mani with a nice subttle accent.   Thanks, AWC!   Thanks, PQ, I don't know why I've been so girly of late. Wearing another pink atm.   Multithanks, Fuzzy! My lack of sleep is due to the summer light I think. Normally I'm not bothered by it but at the place I'm staying now the bed (and my head) is right next to a large window facing South-East and it's still getting lighter and lighter. There are no real curtains but a few days ago I pulled down the roller curtain in the window and I think it helps. Love that can by the way, very retro.   Riveting is such a lovely polish. Pretty mani! Great little haul, I got Treble Maker, too.   Lovely holo!  I have not ordered anything. I wanted to get some FUNs but I was so tired I had actually fallen asleep when the launch happened. And when I woke up I did not have the energy to check them out until later when the one I wanted most was already SO _everywhere._ I think I'll skip the CbLs for the moment, and the ILNPs too (haven't hauled the ILNP spring either) as we can always get them later. What FFs are you talking about? The latest collection from RC?    That's a pretty blue!   Nice! I think Beat It suits well for a pedi.   Oh, sorry to hear about the formula, love the colour though. Those Glams are very pretty! (But I'm not looking! :haha: )


  I don't understand that we're apparently the only country that had too much sun recently! 13?! Thats not right!!! It's gotten cooler during the last days, but it's still over 20. i rather like it that way!  The Sephora tints definitely have a learning curve. It's quite difficult to blend them seamlessly. I stamped over it to hide the imperfections and was quite surprised that my stamping wasnt too bad!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MRV said:


> Here are my recent manis: FF Mirror, Mirror, on the Wall... This was kind of a shy holo, the BSF exclusive was much more blingy than MMOTW.
> 
> And P&J #003 Perroquet Rose (new bottle)


  I love the pic with the mirror! Great idea to Photograph the polish like that!  Here's my latest mani with one of the polishes I made (and posted) some days ago:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The little birds are waterdecals.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are my recent manis: FF Mirror, Mirror, on the Wall... This was kind of a shy holo, the BSF exclusive was much more blingy than MMOTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice manis, the birds are so cute. 

  It's not very hot here, low twenties, just right for me. 

  Our puppy had his op today, we had him castrated, bless him, he's feeling really sorry for himself tonight. 

  My current mani is FUN Unconditional Love and the holo version on the accents. I'm sure I have a dupe or two for the non-holo version, but still the shift is gorgeous and the holo version is just wow!


----------



## jennyap (Jun 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today I was shopping for hours and didn't get any polishes or make up! My two younger children have an Alice in Wonderland dressing up day next week and I've been trying to find bits for their outfits. I bloody hate dressing up days, I'm really happy my daughter is going to secondary (senior) school in September as they don't have any of those anymore. But this year she's also in the school production of The Little Mermaid and I need to get clothes for that. Argh!!!
> 
> Our puppy had his op today, we had him castrated, bless him, he's feeling really sorry for himself tonight.
> 
> My current mani is FUN Unconditional Love and the holo version on the accents. I'm sure I have a dupe or two for the non-holo version, but still the shift is gorgeous and the holo version is just wow!


  No purchases - very restrained of you! Well done lol. 
  Poor pup, bet he's not too happy, but it's all in a good cause.

  That's a gorgeous mani - super shift!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are my recent manis: FF Mirror, Mirror, on the Wall... This was kind of a shy holo, the BSF exclusive was much more blingy than MMOTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That sounds like a very complicated dress-up day! When I was in school it was things like hat day or pajama day or a day where you wear clothes that 'clash'. Those were easy, because most people have those things at home right now.

  Thanks! I'm not very flexible anymore and when I stay in any position too long I get stiff and kind of stuck that way! not to mention my eyes are too far from my feet lol

  Poor puppy, Tell him he is very handsome without his testicles (Shelly from the TinyKittens cam tells the neutered kittens this lol)

  Beautiful mani, great shift!




  Looks like there are 2 new OPI Coca Cola colours coming out- they look nice esp. the green:
  http://www.swatchandlearn.com/opi-coca-cola-collection-2015-icons-of-happiness/?utm_source=hs&utm_medium=sm&utm_campaign=post


  Instead of going to MAC for the Disco launch I just ended up buying one of the shadows online yesterday, so that is going out for delivery today. I figure, I grabbed my groceries on Monday after my brother's reception thingy so why waste tokens going way out to a MAC store when they have free shipping.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2015)

OPI Over and Over A-Gwen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Very pigmented! It's kind of a strange muted red, on Instagram I said it reminded me of the red on our transit vehicles lol


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> The little birds are waterdecals.


 
  The avian mani is so cute!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are my recent manis: FF Mirror, Mirror, on the Wall... This was kind of a shy holo, the BSF exclusive was much more blingy than MMOTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   MRV that's so cool!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ladies I tried multi quoting but it became totally unmanageable and I didn't want to leave anyone out.  Suffice it to say, your manis (& pedis) and hauls are amazing.
I love the colors and designs---so way out of my league.  There's something very soothing about browsing them---just so enjoyable.  So glad you continue to share them.
Forget the Wizard of Oz.  You all are the Wizards of Nails!!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Doesn't show the holo... it's just so dark and cloudy today. ugh.


Works well as a pedi - I like it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani Superficially Colorful Lacquer Utral Aymokriya and Black Cat Lacquer Candy is Dandy (on the accents). The SCL is such a beautiful polish, but terrible formula, applied well, however it chipped like lightning.  The BCL is really nice, it has a real depth to it which of course doesn't show in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love both the colours in your mani (don't own either brand).  And those new Glams are really sparkling in your pics - they look great, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are my recent manis: FF Mirror, Mirror, on the Wall... This was kind of a shy holo, the BSF exclusive was much more blingy than MMOTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the arty pic!  And of course the manis!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Anneri said:


> The little birds are waterdecals.


  Oh I LOVE what you've done with those tints, it's just beautiful.  I tend to rely on a single multichrome to achieve that sort of look!  I wish I was more creative - and able to carry through an idea¬!
  Your seagull mani is very cute too, your polish looks great.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Well done for being able to resist. Wish I could do that, but I'm too weak.
> 
> ...


Poor puppy, give him a hug from me!
  Love your mani, great idea to mix the holo and non-holos like that.  Those two have been on my wishlist for a while, but not a priority, though they look very cool on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Love both of those.
> 
> ILNPs I went for 4 from the summer collection and 4 of the ultra holos:
> 
> ...


Ooo, nice ILNP order, I really was tempted to snag some.  Looking forward to seeing your pics of them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Very pigmented! It's kind of a strange muted red, on Instagram I said it reminded me of the red on our transit vehicles lol


  Very nice, I love a good red!


----------



## MRV (Jun 18, 2015)

Just a quick post again (I will comment later): KBS Rum Me the Right Way - I'm ready for the Midnight Sun! (IRL the awful rain  - well at least it's a long weekend.)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Just a quick post again (I will comment later): KBS Rum Me the Right Way - I'm ready for the Midnight Sun! (IRL the awful rain  - well at least it's a long weekend.)


  Very summery! Sorry to hear the weather is far from it. 

  My Rainbow Connection order arrived yesterday. The FFs and Funs are really lovely. Also got CbL No I'm Still Tacky, it looked so gorgeous in the swatch pictures, but I'm a little underwhelmed.













  The one missing its label is Midnight in Paris.

  My current mani is Dance Legend Termo Trio 1. Maybe it's too warm or my nails aren't long enough, but the thermal effect is very minimal. You can just about see all 3 colours on my ring finger. I also took a picture after I sat in the shade for a while, that's all dark blue though, no shift.









  I also feel like it needs something extra, I might do some stamping on it later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2015)

MRV said:


> Just a quick post again (I will comment later): KBS Rum Me the Right Way - I'm ready for the Midnight Sun! (IRL the awful rain  - well at least it's a long weekend.)


Oooo, hypnotic neon!  Brilliant, something sixties about this look I feel!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> He's feeling much better now, thank you.
> 
> ...


Lovely haul!  I really fancy Crystal Skull now, wish I'd added it to my order!  I know what you mean about No, I'm Still Tacky - loved the pics, it was my choice from the whole collection, but though it's nice, it doesn't seem as brilliant as blogger swatches showed it looking.  Maybe it will be more wow on the nails!
  The FUNs look sooo sparkly, I could have happily bought most of them myself - the only one you didn't get is the one I did!  I presume it's the one you've ordered from Europe?
  Your thermal DL is a bit disappointing - this is why the only thermals I own are many years old!  Pretty colours though, and I bet a bit of stamping will lift the whole look.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 19, 2015)

Guys I've managed to watermarble finally!!!!!  Just had to share that.   Used the Sephora ombre kit.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Guys I've managed to watermarble finally!!!!!  Just had to share that.   Used the Sephora ombre kit.


  Wow! Looks fantastic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  OMG it's awesome!  Well done to you, it's a look I love and you've nailed it!


----------



## Honi (Jun 20, 2015)

I am so excited, I am going on a train on tuesday to get a tour of the Mac Pro store in Copenhagen. Have any of you been to a pro store? I'm getting a feeling there will be too many things to look at and I will definitely miss something lol. Anything specific I should take a look at that is pro store only that I wont be able to swatch other places? 





  Here's one of my latest manis, using a bunch of CND Vinylux nailpolishes and a pink, turquoise and purple ombre foil.. LOVE. THIS.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 20, 2015)

Honi said:


> I am so excited, I am going on a train on tuesday to get a tour of the Mac Pro store in Copenhagen. Have any of you been to a pro store? I'm getting a feeling there will be too many things to look at and I will definitely miss something lol. Anything specific I should take a look at that is pro store only that I wont be able to swatch other places?
> 
> Here's one of my latest manis, using a bunch of CND Vinylux nailpolishes and a pink, turquoise and purple ombre foil.. LOVE. THIS.


  Oh, I like this!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 20, 2015)

Honi said:


> I am so excited, I am going on a train on tuesday to get a tour of the Mac Pro store in Copenhagen. Have any of you been to a pro store? I'm getting a feeling there will be too many things to look at and I will definitely miss something lol. Anything specific I should take a look at that is pro store only that I wont be able to swatch other places?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are just the kind of colours I love - looks fantastic.
  I have no MAC suggestions - but have fun!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2015)

I tried to watermarble in my right hand as well again with the ombre kit and kinda like it! More pastel - I only used the red and blue over the silver base coat.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2015)

Honi said:


> I am so excited, I am going on a train on tuesday to get a tour of the Mac Pro store in Copenhagen. Have any of you been to a pro store? I'm getting a feeling there will be too many things to look at and I will definitely miss something lol. Anything specific I should take a look at that is pro store only that I wont be able to swatch other places?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Like this one too. This is another thing I should try.

  My current mani is CbL Bea Stings with Liquid Sky Lacquer Cupid's Bow over the accents. Bea Stings is so pretty. It's pink, but it has a purple glow from the holo and lots of sparkles. This one is definitely prettier on the nail than in the bottle.









  My Bear Pawlishes are on the way! Hope I don't get stung by customs, I'd never ordered from her before, don't know what she's like when it comes to the customs form. 

  Forgot to say I contacted Stackry last week and they still don't know when they're going to get the licence. Argh!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Yes, the purple one was already sold out on RC when I got there, so ordered it from Hypnotic Polish together with their Cupcake Polish exclusive. Hope it arrives soon.
> 
> I think my nails are just not long enough for thermals to show up well, plus it's maybe too warm for them to have a good shift.
> 
> ...


  Yes, it's like the OPI tints and I think Essie is coming out withsome as well and I love it for marbling!
  It's this one: http://www.sephora.com/infinite-ombre-nail-design-set-P394847

  I love that shade of pink. Gorgeous!

  I hope everyone who celebrates Midsommer has a wonderful day too!


----------



## Honi (Jun 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Really nice mani! I should use my foils too, I have plenty. Have fun at Mac. I've been to the pro-store in London, it's tiny, and I was mostly interested in the glitters, so not sure what else there is. But aren't you supposed to be able to get pro products from the regular website now? Or is that only in the UK?


  Well my closest Mac store/counter is 2 hours away so I get to go into Mac and just swatch maybe once a year (And the pro store is 4 hours away with train). We can get the stuff online but it's something else being able to test them on your skin or check out the colors IRL I think


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2015)

Honi said:


> Well my closest Mac store/counter is 2 hours away so I get to go into Mac and just swatch maybe once a year (And the pro store is 4 hours away with train). We can get the stuff online but it's something else being able to test them on your skin or check out the colors IRL I think


  Yes, sure it is. I'm lucky to have two Mac counters nearby, although lately I've not been that interested in Mac as a whole. There was a time when I bought loads from every new collection, but in general I've been buying a lot less make up nowadays. Which is just as well, as I spend loads on np instead.


----------



## MRV (Jun 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Sorry you missed out on the FUNs. Did you want the purple one? I think that went first. I couldn't get online at 4.30 which was the launch time here, it was about 4.45 by the time I managed and RC only had one of the purple one left. By the time I checked out it was gone from my cart. Checked FUN and it was in carts then all gone, so ended up ordering it from Hypnotic Polish (plus their Cupcake Polish exclusive). 10 euros shipping, but what the heck.
> 
> Yes, I got 5 of the White Witch FFs, the 2 remianing ones from the Snow White collection and she had 3 random LE ones (COTM I think). Should arrive tomorrow together with the FUNs.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Anitacska! No, I wanted the teal FUN, but it was gone by the time I was checking the sit. It was the first one to go from a local shop, too (but their prices are insane). Good to hear you got them all.

  @ the blobbicure - you need to drop the spots _IMMEDIATELY _- like in seconds. I tend to put too big drops, too, but the time is the key here. It might also help if you use a more 'liquid' base - one that does not set fast.

  We had to do the same with our dog back in the day. He had a tumor in his groin. I don't think it changed him though. Hope your puppy's doing fine already.

  Pretty mani! I don't think I have both versions of any NPs, but it looks really nice.


----------



## MRV (Jun 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's a nice little set. I really wish *OPI did a mini set of those tints*, I want to try them, but don't really need all the big bottles.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


  Essie has mini sets of their version of this kind of NP. I was just eyeing them but decided to wait with these. It might actually be a good idea to get these mini bottles. I've always wanted to get some, but I don't want to get the regular polishes in mini.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Great idea - and it looks amazing.  Love the colours, well done!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Yes, the purple one was already sold out on RC when I got there, so ordered it from Hypnotic Polish together with their Cupcake Polish exclusive. Hope it arrives soon.
> 
> I think my nails are just not long enough for thermals to show up well, plus it's maybe too warm for them to have a good shift.
> 
> ...


Love your mani, I kept nearly buying Bea Stings, but I never did 
  Now I want it!!!  Accent looks good with it too.
  I didn't get stung with customs from Bear, so hopefully you won't either!  Can't wait to see what you got! 
  By the way, beware of Live, Love, Polish and Ella Ann Cosmetics on the customs front, both label at full price - and one of them even wrote "nail polish" on the form, I was astounded I actually got that one!
  Stackry is getting annoying now, my last email from them said the same.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 22, 2015)

My new mani is Celestial Cosmetics Callisto:


----------



## MRV (Jun 23, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Celestial Cosmetics Callisto:


  Pretty! Awesome holo.


  My current mani was a pita to photograph, but this is KBS Look on the Nightside with some CG Plur-ple.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty! Awesome holo.
> 
> 
> My current mani was a pita to photograph, but this is KBS Look on the Nightside with some CG Plur-ple.


 
  Nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty! Awesome holo.
> 
> 
> My current mani was a pita to photograph, but this is KBS Look on the Nightside with some CG Plur-ple.


  Very pretty.

  Taking about PITA manis, my current one just didn't come out right in the pictures. It's Essie Mint Candy Apple with Essie Sparkle on Top on the accents and MCA is a really nice bright mint green, yet looks pale blue in the pictures. I fiddled with the colours, but that made my fingers look an odd colour. The little hearts are from a cheap polish from Poundland.






  Yesterday my pre-ordered Girly Bits Julia polish came from RC. It's so sparkly and pretty. It's a charity polish created by a young man with Downs syndrome and named after his girlfriend. Aaaw!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2015)

My Bear Pawlishes have arrived! And like you said, PQ, no worries about the customs form. I'd be happy to order from her again. 









  And my rather disappointing mani is Indigo Bananas The Secret to Life. This was incredibly sheer and runny, so took about 4 or 5 coats to look halfway decent. Maybe I should've applied it over a dark base coat, didn't realise how sheer it was. Meh.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Bear Pawlishes have arrived! And like you said, PQ, no worries about the customs form. I'd be happy to order from her again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Even if the texture was unsatisfactory I love the outcome! Lovely polish.

  Btw, the Essies MRV was talking about yesterday are called Watercolor Silk or something like that. I'm really tempted to get them only to watermarble!

  My small Llarowe haul came today. Our posties are on strike so it's really hit and miss what arrives and what doesn't atm but there's a big red sticker on the backside of my package 'Do not bend' and what did that moron do?! Tried to cram it into the mailbox, of course. Really relieved that nothing broke. In other good news I got an email yesterday saying that my EPs shipped! So Chelsea doesn't seem to wait until July. Yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty! Awesome holo.
> 
> 
> My current mani was a pita to photograph, but this is KBS Look on the Nightside with some CG Plur-ple.


That's a beautiful combo, well done capturing it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Bear Pawlishes have arrived! And like you said, PQ, no worries about the customs form. I'd be happy to order from her again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for no customs!
  I love your Bears, they are all very pretty indeed.
  Your finished mani looks lovely - shame it was such a pain to do.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty! Awesome holo.   My current mani was a pita to photograph, but this is KBS Look on the Nightside with some CG Plur-ple.


  Very pretty!  





PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Celestial Cosmetics Callisto:


  Awesome holo!  Here're my two latest manis: The first one is done with two Essence polishes (black and white) and the pinky is saran-dabbed with aengland Excalibur. The little Roses are stickers from BornPrettyStore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  This one is Essence (again) - la vida loca - and EP Flashing Lights. The ring finger has a franken topcoat made from ucc flakies and goldleaf.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Those are both lovely, well done.  I think the b&w one would have also looked awesome with little pink flowers!
  Your franken looks great too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2015)

I broke a nail  - don't even know how, I just looked down and half of it was missing!
  So a quick tidy up and an excuse for a new mani - Emily de Molly Sabotage:




I think it's very similar to Glam Polish Dreamgirls, from memory.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I broke a nail  - don't even know how, I just looked down and half of it was missing!
> So a quick tidy up and an excuse for a new mani - Emily de Molly Sabotage:
> 
> 
> ...


  To be honest, I can't really tell which nail broke, yours are all still way longer than mine. Lovely sparkly mani, I think I have both, but haven't worn either, so can't really say.


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> A lot of people in the FB groups have got their EP shipping notice. I haven't yet got one. Stupid postman, they did the same with my Mac order that I had shipped from Stackry, luckily it was all fine too. My Llarowe order form the 8th is still processing. I actually placed another one yesterday (shitty day, needed some retail therapy), the June A Box Indied is now reduced to $30, so got that and a few other polishes from my wishlist.
> 
> Has anyone noticed though that Llarowe now only stocks a very few brands, I wonder if she'll slowly reduced them all and just sell her own stuff? Also half the brands she stocks I've never heard of or have no interest in.


  I'd need some RT, too, but I have not been wanting to do that either lately. What's wrong with me?

  Yeah, I've noticed that. She drops out brands, and half of the rest are unfamiliar as you said.


----------



## MRV (Jun 25, 2015)

I _love _the colour (orange, not this red) of my current mani so much that here's a few pics of it: DD Skinney (my first DD).







  Skinney was sailing all day yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You think so? I'm still not happy with it. It shrank off the tips immediately, probably because I applied the topcoat too soon, but I was half asleep and didn't want to mess it up.
> 
> A lot of people in the FB groups have got their EP shipping notice. I haven't yet got one. Stupid postman, they did the same with my Mac order that I had shipped from Stackry, luckily it was all fine too. My Llarowe order form the 8th is still processing. I actually placed another one yesterday (shitty day, needed some retail therapy), the June A Box Indied is now reduced to $30, so got that and a few other polishes from my wishlist.
> 
> ...


  Sorry you had another pants day, hope things improved as the evening came in!
  I ordered my EPs using my old work email (I am now officially redundant so I don't have access to that email any more  so I won't get a shipping notice).  Guess that means they'll be a surprise!
  I too have noticed that about Llarowe, brands go but nothing that interests me seems to replace them unfortunately (or fortunately!).  I remember when I found the website, I was sooo overwhelmed by so many stunning polishes, I just kept on ordering over and over again, and never an issue getting up to the free shipping limit!

  By the way, if anyone's interested Femme Fatale have 15% off storewide for 2 days (her own are all out of stock though) - not sure when it ends, it was 25th and 26th but in Australian time which is earlier!  I'm sure you can work it out if you want anything!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> I _love _the colour (orange, not this red) of my current mani so much that here's a few pics of it: DD Skinney (my first DD).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So bright, I really like it!  Looks like it had a great time too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2015)

So what an idiot, forgot to give you the code for the FF sale!
  It's HOLIDAY15
  Enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry you had another pants day, hope things improved as the evening came in!
> I ordered my EPs using my old work email (I am now officially redundant so I don't have access to that email any more  so I won't get a shipping notice).  Guess that means they'll be a surprise!
> I too have noticed that about Llarowe, brands go but nothing that interests me seems to replace them unfortunately (or fortunately!).  I remember when I found the website, I was sooo overwhelmed by so many stunning polishes, I just kept on ordering over and over again, and never an issue getting up to the free shipping limit!
> 
> By the way, if anyone's interested Femme Fatale have 15% off storewide for 2 days (her own are all out of stock though) - not sure when it ends, it was 25th and 26th but in Australian time which is earlier!  I'm sure you can work it out if you want anything!


  Thanks. The day kind of improved, but the damage was done already. 

  Sorry to hear you'd been made redundant. Hope you find something else soon. 

  I still haven't got a shipping notice from EP, and now I'm worried because I saw on FB that she's been breaking up orders into two. Now I know I'll already have to pay customs on mine as I ordered all 6, but if she sends them in two packages, that'll mean I get stung twice and have to pay the extra £8 Royal Mail fee and that is NOT funny. I'm in two minds about e-mailing her and asking her not to do it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2015)

Hypnotic Polish order: FUN Illusion and Cupcake Polish You Are My Jewel





  Then yesterday I got a bit creative as my empty bottles and some pigments arrived. I'm also too tired to do housework, so opted for sitting down and mixing nail polish.













  My DD order came today, the one on the left is the 3rd mystery villain and the one in the middle is one of the LE shooting stars.





  Finally, my attempt at blobbicure. I quite like the index finger and ring finger, but the middle finger is not great. I accidentally put too small blobs down and they didn't merge. Oh well, next time. The polishes I used are China Glaze In a Lily Bit and Full Spectrum.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hypnotic Polish order: FUN Illusion and Cupcake Polish You Are My Jewel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your frankens, and your deliveries too.
  Not really feeling the blobs though, sorry!


----------



## MRV (Jun 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hypnotic Polish order: FUN Illusion and Cupcake Polish You Are My Jewel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Really pretty mixing! Both of them, well done.

  Now that I see your mani, the problem might be also too little base and/or the glitter is too 'stiff' to be blobbied. The spots should merge in the way that there's some space (=base) left in between them.

  Oh, look what I'm wearing! DD Whatever 2.0


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2015)

MRV said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope you will soon find someting new.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's a really pretty shade if you love orange (a neon tangerine crème with added shimmer
> ...


  Good choice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unfortunately even 3 polishes might not slip through as it's $27 and over $25-ish is taxable. And yes, the £8 is per package. So if she does that, I'm screwed over twice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I might give up on this blobbicure malarkey. The base was definitely very wet, but maybe the glitter was too dense. 

  Thank you. I have so many other pigments and glitters as well, maybe next week I'll have time to create a few more. Although that said, I don't really know why I'm doing it, I have so many unused polishes, now I'm just adding to the pile.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2015)

MRV said:


> We don't have any light blocking (roller) curtains, they are just white/beige. I know some people have them but I don't think it's common. We had lawn chairs like that in the '70s!
> 
> Oh, that was a popular one then.
> 
> ...


  My light blockers are just fabric curtains, it's some weird special fabric though, I can hold a high power flashlight behind them and never know it was there!

  Not sure when the chairs were bought but the original webbing was orange and brown so I'm going to say no later than the very early 80s lol 

  Summer just started and I'm in for a weekend of very cool temperatures(highs of 17C) and heavy rain, yay... not! lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2015)

MRV said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope you will soon find someting new.
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's a really pretty shade if you love orange (a neon tangerine crème with added shimmer
> ...


 
  Pretty purple mani!


  I hope I'm not missing things... having some issues quoting arg!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2015)

Perhaps I shouldn't have chosen this polish in light of this weekend's forecast of heavy rain  Illamasqua - Raindrops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Teeny tiny haul  OPI Sorry I'm Fizzy Today


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those are both lovely, well done.  I think the b&w one would have also looked awesome with little pink flowers! Your franken looks great too.


  Thank you PQ! I guess I felt really monochromatic that day but maybe I'll recreate it one day with some roses!  





PearlyQueen said:


> I broke a nail  - don't even know how, I just looked down and half of it was missing! So a quick tidy up and an excuse for a new mani - Emily de Molly Sabotage:
> 
> I think it's very similar to Glam Polish Dreamgirls, from memory.


  Sabotage looks great and that length suits you! I hope that the Situation You're in gets better soon. Made redundant is not fun - I'm Really sorry!  





Anitacska said:


> You think so? I'm still not happy with it. It shrank off the tips immediately, probably because I applied the topcoat too soon, but I was half asleep and didn't want to mess it up.  A lot of people in the FB groups have got their EP shipping notice. I haven't yet got one. Stupid postman, they did the same with my Mac order that I had shipped from Stackry, luckily it was all fine too. My Llarowe order form the 8th is still processing. I actually placed another one yesterday (shitty day, needed some retail therapy), the June A Box Indied is now reduced to $30, so got that and a few other polishes from my wishlist.  Has anyone noticed though that Llarowe now only stocks a very few brands, I wonder if she'll slowly reduced them all and just sell her own stuff? Also half the brands she stocks I've never heard of or have no interest in.     Thanks, they are very pretty, so glad I ordered.   Thank you, as I said above, I'm still not happy with it.   I love both manis and your franken topcoat. I want to make some polishes soon, but need to wash a few bottles first plus I'm waiting on a few empty ones that I've ordered. I also got some more pigments and glitters.    To be honest, I can't really tell which nail broke, yours are all still way longer than mine. Lovely sparkly mani, I think I have both, but haven't worn either, so can't really say.


  Multithanks Anitacska! I guess that Llarowe weeds out certain brands - maybe we'll really see her store carrying only cbl in the future? It's a bit disappointing, But then the high shipping fees turn me away more and more. And I really thought the Indigo Bananas mani was very pretty!  





MRV said:


> Thanks, AWC!   Yes, I think a cream works best as a base in general, but it could be so that some polishes are not suited for it.  The Essie collection seems to be called Silk WaterColor. Dappen Dish sells two sets:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Essie-Nail-...Domain_0&var=650524069031&hash=item58c71e1784  Thermals - could also be that the polish is not working any more (after the no-more-thermal-guaranteed expiration date).  Our days are actually the shortest in the country as I live in the South. The longest day in the North lasts a couple of months or so.  Thanks!  Yes, that's really frustrating. My shift mani was also very intense green to red purple, but in some pics it looked like a lame blue. Love the combo in your mani.  Pretty polish and a nice story.  Quote:  So many pritties! I'm not familiar with this brand.  Bummer about your mani. I can't think of a similar polish, would have been nice to have a working version!   Yup, I'm thinking about that, too.  Yikes! I've been so frustrated with the customs today, too. All my packages are there it seems. My FF orders (> can't escape the VAT) and even all of my Feelunique (= the NON-duty free zone) orders are there. Last week they were content with a declaration just under 22 €, but now they wanted to see the receipt with a similar order. The value WAS under the tax limit, and even if it's not I get refunded - only it's just too much work!  :cheer: No notice for me yet.   Thanks, PQ!   Thanks, Anneri!  You made such pretty manis! :eyelove:  Love the purple-gold combo, too.  I've been so discouraged to do anything complicated, even stamping, due to my exile, but in three weeks maybe when I'm finally back home I can think of something!   Pretty! I have only the green version.   I'd need some RT, too, but I have not been wanting to do that either lately. What's wrong with me?  Yeah, I've noticed that. She drops out brands, and half of the rest are unfamiliar as you said.


  Thank you MRV! And yay for being home again in three weeks!  





MRV said:


> I _love_ the colour (orange, not this red) of my current mani so much that here's a few pics of it: DD Skinney (my first DD).
> 
> 
> 
> Skinney was sailing all day yesterday :haha: .


  That sailing trip looks awesome! And Skinney too!  





Anitacska said:


> Hypnotic Polish order: FUN Illusion and Cupcake Polish You Are My Jewel
> 
> Then yesterday I got a bit creative as my empty bottles and some pigments arrived. I'm also too tired to do housework, so opted for sitting down and mixing nail polish.
> 
> ...


  Wow, I love the purple polish you mixed. LOVE! Well done!!!   





MRV said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. I hope you will soon find someting new.   Thank you! It's a really pretty shade if you love orange (a neon tangerine crème with added shimmer  ).   Yeah, I order from her from time to time (Essie/DG/OPI/basics). You're right about those whites, no need for them in multiples.  Argh, looks like the shipping&co strikes back worldwide!  Thanks! She did. It was a first for her.  Weird, but the splitting might be good for me as three NPs slip through but I'm sure the whole set won't do that considering their recent policy. Do you have to pay an extra fee of £8 on top of the taxes?!   Really pretty mixing! Both of them, well done.  Now that I see your mani, the problem might be also too little base and/or the glitter is too 'stiff' to be blobbied. The spots should merge in the way that there's some space (=base) left in between them.  Oh, look what I'm wearing! DD Whatever 2.0 :lol:


  Whatever's looking good!  





Fuzzy said:


> Nice mani!  Nice combination!  Great mani, love MCA! the little hearts are a nice touch  I'm glad your polishes will be on their way!  nice pink polish, very sweet!  Nice haul! Sorry the polish was so sheer, it's a pretty colour!   Great manis! I can't decide which one I like best!  Very pretty! great sparkle  I love orange too! very nice!   Nice little hauls!  Love the polish colours you mixed! :eyelove:   I think if I try a blobbicure I'll do a cream and a jelly... They seem hard to do!    Pretty purple mani!   I hope I'm not missing things... having some issues quoting arg!


  Multithanks Fuzzy! Love Raindrops, it's one of my fave polishes!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 26, 2015)

And my mani - I got the hyped Creative Shop stamper and I can already see that it's so much better and stamping is easier with it! So I stamped with a white Essence polish over Arcane Lacquer Set the Pace. My first AL - I really like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


   So awesome!!!!  What is this magic stamp that you speak of???


----------



## Honi (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So awesome!!!!  What is this magic stamp that you speak of???


  I want to know aswell, I'm terrible at stamping (Especially full nail stamps) but I really like how it looks!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 27, 2015)

It's this one: http://www.llarowe.com/cshop-stamping-set.html  Honi, you can get it from other European Stockists like Hypnotic Polish as well.  I'm usually crap at stamping as well, but with this one?! A whole new world!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It's this one: http://www.llarowe.com/cshop-stamping-set.html  Honi, you can get it from other European Stockists like Hypnotic Polish as well.  I'm usually crap at stamping as well, but with this one?! A whole new world!!!


  I totally agree with Anneri, the best stamper ever. The head it's very large and very squishy, so very easy to use. I got mine from Rainbow Connection.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 27, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Lovely mani - pretty and subtle!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Beautiful stamping - maybe the cheap stamper I bought was the problem after all!  This certainly makes me wish I'd mastered the art.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2015)

I decided to try out one of my creations and I have to say I did a really good job with this polish. Was a tad thick, so had to thin it a bit, but otherwise I really like it. Annoyed with my topcoat though (HK Girl) seems to be shrinking every polish. Hmm. 





  Also my pedi needed changing and I opted for a neon pink in the light of the heatwave we're expecting (32C by Wednesday, ugh). It's Color Club Poptastic. The picture isn't great, it's much more neon and more pink than coral, but you get the idea. 





  Was thinking to myself about the EP woman, it's probably not worth worrying about her splitting up my order, I mean the woman combines orders without refunding postage, surely she won't want to fork out any extra money???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I decided to try out one of my creations and I have to say I did a really good job with this polish. Was a tad thick, so had to thin it a bit, but otherwise I really like it. Annoyed with my topcoat though (HK Girl) seems to be shrinking every polish. Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love your own polish on, it's really nice.  Such a shame about the shrinkage - I've not had that with HK Girl myself.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 29, 2015)

New mani - Too Fancy Lacquer Star Crossed Lovers:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Too Fancy Lacquer Star Crossed Lovers:


  Very pretty!


----------



## Anneri (Jun 29, 2015)

It looks very summery in here with all the pinks and violets!

  Love your manis and pedis, PQ and Anitacska!

  It's going to be around 36° at the end of the week over here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm praying that this is over soon!


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 29, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't have chosen this polish in light of this weekend's forecast of heavy rain  Illamasqua - Raindrops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I like that OPI    





PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Too Fancy Lacquer Star Crossed Lovers:


  Very pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

Honi said:


> I want to know aswell, I'm terrible at stamping (Especially full nail stamps) but I really like how it looks!
> Is this like nail stamps for dummies???
> 
> 
> ...


   What makes this one so unique & better???


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


> It looks very summery in here with all the pinks and violets!
> 
> Love your manis and pedis, PQ and Anitacska!
> 
> ...


  Thank you! Ugh, 36 degrees, that's awful. It's about 30 here atm, and with our house being new(ish) with thin walls and big windows, the temperature inside isn't far off that. Tomorrow's going to be 32 apparently. This is the only time of year when I hate our house, it gets so hot, despite the blackout curtains, especially upstairs. Just as well we don't get this heat very often. 

  Too lazy to do anything, I got creative again yesterday. Made a holo flakies topcoat as well as a blue polish with microglitter, silver flakies and holo. The holo doesn't show up too well as we had quite hazy sunshine yesterday.













  Today's mani in glorious sunshine is Indigo Bananas Hay Ride (holo) over Darling Diva The Shapeshifter with gold hearts. I only noticed when taking the pictures that 2 of the hearts on my index finger are much lighter, don't know why.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2015)

How are we all doing in this heat? It was 35 degrees in the south of England yesterday, it was pretty awful. Our house heats up so much, it's horrible. Today's been much better, only 26 degrees. 

  I don't know if it was the heat or what, but I went completely crazy at the Lilypad restock yesterday. I placed a humongous order. Also Pshiiit had a restock too, so I got 6 more Lilypads from there too. Oh dear. Haven't got any polishes to show though, still waiting for my Mei Mei order that was posted 10 days ago. Packages from Mei Mei get here much more quickly, hope it hasn't gone missing.

  My current mani is CbL OABTRAD with EdM Super Vixen. Please excuse the ugly plaster, I burn my thumb while cooking last night and ended up with two giant blisters.


----------



## Honi (Jul 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> How are we all doing in this heat? It was 35 degrees in the south of England yesterday, it was pretty awful. Our house heats up so much, it's horrible. Today's been much better, only 26 degrees.


  Well my boyfriend came home with a blow-up pool today, completely randomly. SO I guess that's how we are doing in the heat...


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2015)

Honi said:


> Well my boyfriend came home with a blow-up pool today, completely randomly. SO I guess that's how we are doing in the heat... :lmao:


  That's a great way to be! My children were in our pool yesterday too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Ugh, 36 degrees, that's awful. It's about 30 here atm, and with our house being new(ish) with thin walls and big windows, the temperature inside isn't far off that. Tomorrow's going to be 32 apparently. This is the only time of year when I hate our house, it gets so hot, despite the blackout curtains, especially upstairs. Just as well we don't get this heat very often.
> 
> Too lazy to do anything, I got creative again yesterday. Made a holo flakies topcoat as well as a blue polish with microglitter, silver flakies and holo. The holo doesn't show up too well as we had quite hazy sunshine yesterday.
> 
> ...


Your creations are lovely - especially that blue!
  Nice mani too, they look good together and I like the hearts with it.  I was tempted by that Poundland polish a while back, but I resisted!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> How are we all doing in this heat? It was 35 degrees in the south of England yesterday, it was pretty awful. Our house heats up so much, it's horrible. Today's been much better, only 26 degrees.
> 
> I don't know if it was the heat or what, but I went completely crazy at the Lilypad restock yesterday. I placed a humongous order. Also Pshiiit had a restock too, so I got 6 more Lilypads from there too. Oh dear. Haven't got any polishes to show though, still waiting for my Mei Mei order that was posted 10 days ago. Packages from Mei Mei get here much more quickly, hope it hasn't gone missing.
> 
> My current mani is CbL OABTRAD with EdM Super Vixen. Please excuse the ugly plaster, I burn my thumb while cooking last night and ended up with two giant blisters.


I love this weather!
  Woohoo to lots of Lilypads, looking forward to seeing your choices.  My Meimei's usually arrive nice and quickly too, hope they turn up soon.
  Pretty mani, like a variation on the Bea Stings one you did last week!  This is another of the pink CbLs I skipped (not quite as jealous as I was of Bea Stings though!).
  Ouchy for the blisters, hope they clear up soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2015)

Contacted Stackry last night, latest response:
  "We are hearing by July 31st. We hope they can honor that."

  So here's hoping!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Contacted Stackry last night, latest response: "We are hearing by July 31st. We hope they can honor that."  So here's hoping!


  Hopefully that means they're actually getting the licence by then and not that they'll be told whether they will get it.    I still have 2/3 of my polishes sitting there.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love this weather!
> Woohoo to lots of Lilypads, looking forward to seeing your choices.  My Meimei's usually arrive nice and quickly too, hope they turn up soon.
> Pretty mani, like a variation on the Bea Stings one you did last week!  This is another of the pink CbLs I skipped (not quite as jealous as I was of Bea Stings though!).
> Ouchy for the blisters, hope they clear up soon.


  Thanks. OABTRAD is nothing special, it's just a nice mauve holo polish. Bea Stings is a lot more unique. 

  Didn't change my mani yesterday as for a change the CbL held up really well. It usually chips badly by day 2. Also I was really tired. I don't like the heat and it's been such a busy week with school and birthdays/parties. 

  I got an epic nail mail today, my US mule forwarded 23 of my Stackry polishes and I also finally received my Llarowe order (Lilypad exclusives) from 8th June and my Norway Nails order came too (they ship to the UK again, so I picked up a few Spell Polishes that I'd been wanting to get, their FF exclusive and an EdM). I didn't have time to take pictures of them properly, but here's a group photo. I believe that's 35 polishes. 





  I will be selling my duplicate EPs though, I got 5 from Pshiiit when she restocked the flakies, so only keeping Fairy which was the one I didn't get.

  Still no Mei Mei order and my EPs are still en route. Will probably get caught up in customs anyway. From what I've seen on FB, Daydream seems to vary so much, some people got some really green ones, some blue, some very light. Loads of people are selling off theirs and struggling to break even. Doesn't bode well for the reputation of EP.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hopefully that means they're actually getting the licence by then and not that they'll be told whether they will get it. I still have 2/3 of my polishes sitting there.


I thought your friend was sending all of them - must have misunderstood!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks. OABTRAD is nothing special, it's just a nice mauve holo polish. Bea Stings is a lot more unique.
> ...


Now that's Nail Mail!!!  That looks like a lot of fun to open up and explore!
  Weird about the EP, that's a new issue.  Hope mine is nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I thought your friend was sending all of them - must have misunderstood!


  No, I only had the package that I'd consolidated ages ago shipped to her. It was 23 polishes as it is, didn't want to send all in one go, I had 60 of them sitting there. I thought if I have some sent now and see what happens with Stackry, then I have some to open now and then some later. I will wait until the end of July and if they're still not shipping, then ask her to send the rest to me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> No, I only had the package that I'd consolidated ages ago shipped to her. It was 23 polishes as it is, didn't want to send all in one go, I had 60 of them sitting there. I thought if I have some sent now and see what happens with Stackry, then I have some to open now and then some later. I will wait until the end of July and if they're still not shipping, then ask her to send the rest to me.


I so wish I had someone to do that for me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2015)

New mani is Powder Perfect Four Poster Bed:


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 5, 2015)

Im looking a nail polish like this recommendations please.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


  Could you be a bit more specific? Do you mean the cream polish or the glitter one? What are they called?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2015)

Here's last Saturday's nail mail in all its glory. I didn't take pictures of the 5 duplicate EPs as I'd already done it when I received the first lot. 









































  So glad to finally have the spring ILNP collection. Summer one is on its way to me now too.

  My current mani is CbL Young Turks and Tazmo Kramer, plus I added little dolphins last night (with YT). Excuse the chipping on my little finger. Imo YT is one of the best CbLs and a must have.


----------



## lyseD (Jul 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


>


If you mean the glittery one, Zoya has some really nice polishes called PixieDusts. They are a little rough without a top coat but they wear exceptionally well.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2015)

lyseD said:


> If you mean the glittery one, Zoya has some really nice polishes called PixieDusts. They are a little rough without a top coat but they wear exceptionally well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Today is the first day that I feel even slightly human again, we had around 40 degrees for Friday, Saturday and Sunday and in our apartment it must've been around 45 in the afternoon/evening. I felt like a zombie.
> Today it's 'only' 30 and I'm quite happy. But really, can we go back to 25 please? Please?!?!?! It's insane how the flat heats up.
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh that sounds horrible! Our house is like that too, no matter what I do, keep the windows shut all day with the curtains drawn, it heats up by the evening to the same temperature as outside. Then it takes forever to cool down. Last Wednesday was horrible, 36 degrees in the afternoon and it was well over 30 in the house, my younger daughter was crying at 10 pm she was still so hot. It's gradually cooled down luckily, today's it's only 23 degrees, which is just lovely. It's been sunny most days, just not as hot. 

  When I found out about Stackry not shipping nail polish abroad I didn't know what would happen to my polishes, thought most of them I could replace should worst come to worst, but didn't want to chance my EPs, so got them from Pshiiit too, except for Fairy which sold out too quickly. I'm confident I can sell them either on one of the FB groups or on eBay. 

  How annoying about the mix up. I ordered all 6, so hopefully she managed to put one of each in the package. Mine is still in LA, will probably be another week before it gets here. Yes, I'm in 2 FB groups and it seems there's several versions of Daydream. There was also someone who received the wrong polish and the EP woman told her to keep it and she'd be sending the correct one for free. So you might get lucky and get a free polish too!

  The Spell polishes look really nice and come with little cards explaining the name which is totally unnecessary. The bottles are massive, although still only 15 ml. I should try and wear one soon.

  Ugh, just looked at my USPS notifications and apparently they tried to deliver my ILNP order today, but didn't leave a card, so will need to go down to the PO tomorrow and see if they can find it. Oh and my MeiMei order appears to have been sent to the US, but apparently will be redirected. Oh joy!


----------



## Mayanas (Jul 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Could you be a bit more specific? Do you mean the cream polish or the glitter one? What are they called?


   The cream polish.   





lyseD said:


> If you mean the glittery one, Zoya has some really nice polishes called PixieDusts. They are a little rough without a top coat but they wear exceptionally well.


   no the glittery one, the regular


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2015)

Mayanas said:


> The cream polish.   no the glittery one, the regular


  Do you know what the one in the picture is called? You could search for dupes that way. It's not a colour I would use, but I'd say OPI or Zoya might have something similar. They do lots of neutral creams.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Do you know what the one in the picture is called? You could search for dupes that way. It's not a colour I would use, but I'd say OPI or Zoya might have something similar. They do lots of neutral creams.


  Essie is also always a good bet for neutral cremes!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2015)

Picked up my ILNP package from the post office this morning. Luckily it was there despite the postman not bothering to leave a card. Apparently it's quite typical of him. Nice. 

















  Today's mani is Darling Diva Violets Are Blue with Different Dimension Today Was a Fairytale on the accents.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2015)

I got my EP order today! Finally!!! And lo and behold they indeed packed the wrong polish - not that I'm complaining a lot about it! Yellow wouldn't have been one of my choices though, but I'll try it for sure! Entwined looks a little blah in the bottle. We'll see!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I got my EP order today! Finally!!! And lo and behold they indeed packed the wrong polish - not that I'm complaining a lot about it! Yellow wouldn't have been one of my choices though, but I'll try it for sure! Entwined looks a little blah in the bottle. We'll see!


  I take it she's sending you the correct one for free though?


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I take it she's sending you the correct one for free though?


  Yes, she will. At least that was what the last official email said. I contacted her with pics and hope she'll send it as soon as possible, because if this takes as long as the last package, I'll get my coral one when the summer is over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meanwhile I've detected the nice duochrome on Entwined and am more happy about it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here's last Saturday's nail mail in all its glory. I didn't take pictures of the 5 duplicate EPs as I'd already done it when I received the first lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fab haul, great mani and cute dolphins - a big pile of gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Picked up my ILNP package from the post office this morning. Luckily it was there despite the postman not bothering to leave a card. Apparently it's quite typical of him. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More lovely deliveries, I like them!  And your mani is lovely again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 7, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


Lovely!  Shame you didn't order that one though...
  Sorry to hear Entwined isn't as good as it seemed - still waiting for mine.  I didn't order the yellow, thought I wouldn't wear it though it looked lovely, so if you get it for free that's a definite win!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  Shame you didn't order that one though... Sorry to hear Entwined isn't as good as it seemed - still waiting for mine.  I didn't order the yellow, thought I wouldn't wear it though it looked lovely, so if you get it for free that's a definite win!


  Actually I think you need to see Entwined on the nails to appreciate it fully, plus direct sunlight destroys the full effect. It's a beautiful Polish for sure, but I expected something unicorn-like from Didoline's pics!  I just did my nails with the yellow and quite like it! Will post a pic tomorrow! I just got the shipping notification for the coral polish and a quite nice email by Chelsea so everything's good!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> More lovely deliveries, I like them!  And your mani is lovely again.
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> ...


  Yeah, well, blogger pictures never ever show the true likeness of a polish. I'm sure it's very pretty though. Mine have arrived in the UK. Guessing they're sitting at Customs being charged. 

  On that note, there's going to be a mysteries pre-order on Sunday, I think it's 6 pm UK time. June, July and August 2015.

  There's also a new FUN Lacquer collection coming out on Saturday. I'm feeling a bit swamped now with all these orders and new polishes coming out all the time. I know I don't HAVE to buy them, but I kinda have to, if that makes sense, hahaha!

  Well, the Royal Mail failed to deliver again. I got part of my Llarowe order, but only 4 polishes out of 9. I'm sure the UK lady posted them all on the same day. Oh well, let's see if they turn up tomorrow. Funnily the postman brought a card for the package from 2 days ago. The efficiency! Pmsl. 

  Anyway, here's my Llarowe order and also my recent Rainbow Connection order.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2015)

My Pshiiit order came this afternoon with a few Lilypads too.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 8, 2015)

Here's my mani with House of the Rising Sun and some waterdecals from BornPrettyStore which I think are rather lovely together with the yellow holo:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Yes, saw this on IG, very nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's good. Hopefully it won't take long to arrive.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


  Thanks Anita, I have landed a part time temp job, so it's better than nothing and I start next week, but my income will be taking a massive hit sadly.  I'll be cutting back on the shopping for the foreseeable future until I have something full time, permanent and at a decent pay rate, but I should be able to pick up a few "must haves" - like the new EP monthlies!  And I do like the look of some of those new FUNs as well, very tempted...
  Beautiful delivery - I especially love the Dance Legends, I could buy so many of those, though I never want them till you show me your pics!
  Enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Pshiiit order came this afternoon with a few Lilypads too.


  Very nice you Lilypad addict!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Lovely mani - I like the yellow, on the whole!  I don't think it would suit me, but I like it on you - and as I said before, free is always good!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice you Lilypad addict!








  Today's mani is Ciate Kiss Chase with KBShimmer Toast-ess with the Mostest. I was going to do some stamping on it, but it was stupidly late by the time I got around to doing my nails, so maybe tonight if I'm still awake after the children go to bed. My younger daughter is in a school play and needs picking up at 9 pm, last night she only made it to bed at 11. Yawn!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Glad to hear you've found something, hopefully a full time role will come along soon too.
> 
> ...


  Thanks!
  Very nice mani.
  On another note, did your bottle of Illusion (FUN Ltd Edition) come in a black box? 
  I just went to use mine and I can't find it anywhere, I've spent an hour looking for it, no luck and I wonder if it's in a box at all, or a black one, or a gold one, or...
  Anyhow, giving up now but if you could tell me how yours was delivered it might help my eyes to spot it if I know what it looks like!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!
> Very nice mani.
> On another note, did your bottle of Illusion (FUN Ltd Edition) come in a black box?
> I just went to use mine and I can't find it anywhere, I've spent an hour looking for it, no luck and I wonder if it's in a box at all, or a black one, or a gold one, or...
> Anyhow, giving up now but if you could tell me how yours was delivered it might help my eyes to spot it if I know what it looks like!


  Thanks. 

  Sounds like you're having a similar day to me. I was putting away some polishes, opened a box, it had the Glam Polish  Oh. Em. Gee trio in it minus Oh. Nearly had a heart attack. Then noticed that one half of the Mei Mei duo wasn't in it either. Looked for them for ages before I had the sense to look at my spreadsheet and funnily enough I had mixed the two up and put Oh. with the other half of the duo in another box. Doh!

  Anyway, Illusion came in a silver holo box with gold writing and a gold sticker on top. Hope you find it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sounds like you're having a similar day to me. I was putting away some polishes, opened a box, it had the Glam Polish  Oh. Em. Gee trio in it minus Oh. Nearly had a heart attack. Then noticed that one half of the Mei Mei duo wasn't in it either. Looked for them for ages before I had the sense to look at my spreadsheet and funnily enough I had mixed the two up and put Oh. with the other half of the duo in another box. Doh!
> 
> Anyway, Illusion came in a silver holo box with gold writing and a gold sticker on top. Hope you find it.


Thank you!
  I found it, under the bed, must have fallen through the slats somehow!
  And fyi, even the foil method won't remove Four Poster Bed, that's a good hour I've spent trying to get all those gorgeous glitters to part company with my nails!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2015)

So here it is - F.U.N Lacquer Illusion:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you! I found it, under the bed, must have fallen through the slats somehow! And fyi, even the foil method won't remove Four Poster Bed, that's a good hour I've spent trying to get all those gorgeous glitters to part company with my nails!


  Wow, that is some stubborn glitter!   





PearlyQueen said:


> So here it is - F.U.N Lacquer Illusion:


  Glad you've found it, Illusion is very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2015)

So I got my EPs!
  Entwined is delightful, love it sooo much!
  My Daydream is a pale minty green - pretty.
  Not so taken with the Desert Sunrise - in the bottle, doesn't look as good as the swatch pics I saw before buying - hopefully it will be nicer on.
  And also a bit disappointed with Festival - when I bought I wasn't sure what to expect, but I thought it was in a grey holo base.  In real life the base is clear, so definitely a multi-glitter topper.
  I ordered as two deliveries, and that's what arrived, so much cheaper than customs to pay the extra postage direct.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 12, 2015)

Wearing Chanel Elixir right now.  I haven't purchased a Chanel NP in a while since I decided I liked wider brushes more so I don't have many of the more current offerings.  For some reason I recall Elixir being a spring or summer release but it kinda feels like fall to me.  

  Been loving Dior offerings and picked up Corail and Star recently along with Glory.  

  I peeked at YSL nail polishes but nothing drew my attention. :-(


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 12, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here it is - F.U.N Lacquer Illusion:


  Nice mani! Best wishes for finding a full-time job


----------



## MRV (Jul 12, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> cool mani, love the swirl!
> ...


  Looks very delicate! I also have a few Arcanes but have never worn them.


----------



## MRV (Jul 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here's last Saturday's nail mail in all its glory. I didn't take pictures of the 5 duplicate EPs as I'd already done it when I received the first lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Great haul! I need to order those pretty ILNPs. The Spells look really nice, too. Very pretty mani. I love turquoise in the summer. Need to dig up my YT, too.


----------



## MRV (Jul 13, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> Wearing Chanel Elixir right now.  I haven't purchased a Chanel NP in a while since I decided I liked wider brushes more so I don't have many of the more current offerings.  For some reason I recall Elixir being a spring or summer release but it kinda feels like fall to me.
> 
> Been loving Dior offerings and picked up Corail and Star recently along with Glory.
> 
> I peeked at YSL nail polishes but nothing drew my attention. :-(


  I rather like YSL polishes. They have pretty ugly shades. In fact I should get one or two of the newer ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I got my EPs!
> Entwined is delightful, love it sooo much!
> My Daydream is a pale minty green - pretty.
> Not so taken with the Desert Sunrise - in the bottle, doesn't look as good as the swatch pics I saw before buying - hopefully it will be nicer on.
> ...


  Mine still haven't arrived or rather I haven't had the card about the customs charge. I placed an order yesterday for the mysteries, risking it again, see if they slip through this time as it's only 3 of them. I know it's stupid, but I'd rather pay the money to the PO than EP with her stinky attitude towards international customers. 

  I have received a few other polishes though, my Mei Mei order has returned from its holiday and the second part of my Llarowe order has also arrived (the June A Box Indied). 

















  My current mani is Cadillacquer Better Call Saul with Nails Inc Millbank Modern Art .


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Huh, sounds horrible! We have never had that hot - over +30 yes, not not that hot.
> 
> ...


  Thank you. The Ciate is actually more pink than coral, but my camera couldn't cope with that colour (as usual).

  Yes, I did order some FUNs, but only 4, didn't get the orange and green ones. 

  The CT is a new one, it came out the same time as the neon textured ones.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's shaping up to be a pretty hot week except for Wednesday maybe, at least I don't have any more un-air conditioned streetcar rides until Sunday because riding back from the flea market yesterday was awfully stuffy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today we have a smog alert!

  Hopefully you get a little more summer, just not as brutally hot as the other week!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2015)

And now my mani...  Essie In the Cab-Ana with a coat of CbL Turquoise Twinkle on the accents


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks! No, I don't have pink raindrops. Illamasqua has pulled out of Canada, I guess they were not selling so well.
> 
> lol k*tchen is a dirty word? Well, I guess it is when I have to clean it up! ha. Hopefully you have *that particular room* back soon!
> 
> ...


  Very pretty!

  Ooh, just found this picture of some new Color Club Halo Hues apparently out in September!





  Also, forgot to say, Rainbow Collection is starting a monthly box from August and for the first box she's already announced Lilypad Lacquer, Bear Pawlish and Fair Maiden Polish. I don't know the latter, but Lilypad and Bear Pawlish??? Yes please!


----------



## Honi (Jul 13, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 

  Ooh, just found this picture of some new Color Club Halo Hues apparently out in September!







  Those look divine, thanks for sharing! I'm in love with the Color Club halo hues collections so I will most likely snag some of these..


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2015)

Honi said:


> Those look divine, thanks for sharing! I'm in love with the Color Club halo hues collections so I will most likely snag some of these..


  Yeah, me too, I will definitely buy them all. Despite owning so many indie holos, the Halo Hues ones are still my favourites.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2015)

And another one, posted by Color Club on FB. Apparently Holiday 2015, so they'll be out around September I guess.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 13, 2015)

I had forgotten how terribly Chanel chipped.  I did the dishes and two nails chipped.  Redid my nails in OPI Chile o Caliente which is so old that it only has 2 warning symbols on back.  That is 2002 0.o


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Mine still haven't arrived or rather I haven't had the card about the customs charge. I placed an order yesterday for the mysteries, risking it again, see if they slip through this time as it's only 3 of them. I know it's stupid, but I'd rather pay the money to the PO than EP with her stinky attitude towards international customers.
> 
> I have received a few other polishes though, my Mei Mei order has returned from its holiday and the second part of my Llarowe order has also arrived (the June A Box Indied).
> 
> ...


Lol, know what you mean about Mrs EP! 
  Cute haul - very muted but sparkly somehow?
  Love your mani, both beautiful polishes - once again I'm feeling Caddilacquer on others but still haven't bought one (I was really close to trying them before my job went bang!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, customs are sooo annoying - I don't mind the VAT, it's the charge on top that kills me.
  I'm astonished that the EPs aren't selling - but I hate the mystery option, I just can't resist it though.  I was glad it was a two hour window though, I started tidying while I was waiting for the pre-order to go live, and over an hour later I realised the time!  I've never seen her hold it open for any longer before.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Forecast for tomorrow is 24C, by Thursday it'll be 27C, so we'll be okay.
> 
> ...


Those Color Clubs are gorgeous - but it's one of the few brands I've found to have no staying power, so I don't think I'll be too tempted - though at least three of them are stunning.
  I'm sooo tempted by a RC indie box with a Bear Pawlish in it...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2015)

New mani is Poisoned Apple - Starrily


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Poisoned Apple - Starrily


  Very nice.

  My Harlow & Co order came today, bloody postman chucked it over the side gate, but luckily nothing broke. 









  The dark teal Girly Bits and the Glam next to it are Harlow exclusives and so is the light teal Girly Bits. 

  My current mani is unicorns and stars, Zoya Carter pixie dust and Liquid Sky Lacquer Inspire (one of the polishes that was held hostage at Stackry) stamped with Hit The Bottle Purple Reign stamping polish and Vivid Lacquer plate that I also got from H&Co, and unicorn vinyls.









  Sadly the sun refused to come out today. The colours are truer in the top picture. This is the plate I got:





  I got a reply from Stackry, now they're talking "hopefully no later than sometime in August". Ugh.

  And finally, my big news, I am now definitely getting divorced. I'm okay, quite happy actually that my husband has finally agreed to do it, our marriage has been rubbish for ages and it's going to be better for everyone. Luckily he's being very amicable and will let us stay in the house and support us financially, however he will also need to buy himself a house and so I now definitely need to cut down dramatically on my beauty spending. I'm going to look into getting some sort of a part-time job in the autumn, so I don't have to rely on him 100%, but it won't be well paid, I haven't worked in 14 years and even then I wasn't earning much. Bit scary, but overall good.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2015)

My Enchanteds have arrived. To be honest, looking at the colours, I probably wouldn't have bought them all if they'd been from another brand. Other than Entwined they aren't that special and Instant Galaxy is especially a bit of a letdown for me. My Daydream looks more blue than green (not as blue as the pictures show though), but I think it's mainly because of the blue glitter in it, I think there's only one version. Someone did a comparison on FB with 2 other people sending her swatch sticks and they all look the same despite some of them thinking theirs was blue, some thinking theirs was green.













  I also received my FUN polishes and a Glam from RC.









  The pink FUN isn't looking very pink to me, it's definitely more red in the bottle, hope it's more pink when applied.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 15, 2015)

And finally, my big news, I am now definitely getting divorced. I'm okay, quite happy actually that my husband has finally agreed to do it, our marriage has been rubbish for ages and it's going to be better for everyone. Luckily he's being very amicable and will let us stay in the house and support us financially, however he will also need to buy himself a house and so I now definitely need to cut down dramatically on my beauty spending. I'm going to look into getting some sort of a part-time job in the autumn, so I don't have to rely on him 100%, but it won't be well paid, I haven't worked in 14 years and even then I wasn't earning much. Bit scary, but overall good.  




  that is very scary.  I was separated from my ex oh 10 yrs ago or so and he initially was going to have us keep the house support us etc and then changed his mind!  I had been a stay at home mom for almost 10 yrs at that point and of course the economy tanked shortly thereafter {probably a factor in the whole you get nothing mentality that came on after he moved out}  Despite all the stress and worry I do have to say it was one of the most positive things in the end. Both of us are much happier with our new spouses and I love working although I only just started a job a bit over 11 months ago.  I will have my first annual review on the 6th of next month.  Considering the person before me was let go within 6 months I am actually happy.  For the first few months it was all please let me make it past the 6 month mark


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> that is very scary.  I was separated from my ex oh 10 yrs ago or so and he initially was going to have us keep the house support us etc and then changed his mind!  I had been a stay at home mom for almost 10 yrs at that point and of course the economy tanked shortly thereafter {probably a factor in the whole you get nothing mentality that came on after he moved out}  Despite all the stress and worry I do have to say it was one of the most positive things in the end. Both of us are much happier with our new spouses and I love working although I only just started a job a bit over 11 months ago.  I will have my first annual review on the 6th of next month.  Considering the person before me was let go within 6 months I am actually happy.  For the first few months it was all please let me make it past the 6 month mark


  Thank you for sharing this with me. I may be naive, but I do hope he's not going to try and shaft us in any way. He earns very good money and cares about the children, even if he'd been a pretty lousy father and husband over the past few years. His parents are loaded, so with their help he should be able to sort out a house for himself, and he should be easily able to pay his mortgage and keep us in the lifestyle we're accustomed to. So far we seem to be on the same page, it's just the question of sorting out the details. I hope it won't end up in a nasty court case, but I'm prepared to go all the way if necessary.

  The good thing is, since our discussion on Tuesday he's actually been a lot more pleasant to be around and we haven't argued at all.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 16, 2015)

@Anitacska, best of luck to you and your family! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really hope everything works out well.

  I haven't been around much, my grandma died last week and today our dog had to put to sleep, and I'm crushed.

  Today came my replacement Desert Sunset and my new Moyou plates, but I haven't played with anything yet. Am a little disappointed of DS, I don't like the pink shimmer that much, hope it won't be as visible on the nails.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

Anneri said:


> @Anitacska, best of luck to you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh Anneri, I'm so sorry for your loss, both your grandma and your dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hugs right back at you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2015)

Current mani is KBShimmer Pretty in Punk with ILNP Gaia (H) on the accents. The photos aren't great as I dropped my phone in some water this morning and it's not starting up, so I had to use my old camera.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2015)

So it turns out OPI does do a mini set of the color paints polishes, I got one on Amazon. Plus I also bought the missing shades in full sizes (no other option). 









  Hopefully I'll be able to try these out soon. Might even attempt a watermarble one of these days...


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 18, 2015)

I was so weak... walking through nordies today I was drawn to the Chanel counter for an interesting {to me} looking color.  I had never seen it before and it was their only bottle.   Sweet Star.  Not sure if I love it on yet.  I swatched with their test bottle and it pulls silver, purple or green and I don't like the green duo chrome part although I have a weakness for green polishes.  The new Blue Dior has a lovely shimmer to it and I will be bringing it home next pay period.


----------



## starletta8 (Jul 19, 2015)

Odd question for the group- has anyone run into issues with CND Stickey base coat staining their nails before?

  (I know, ironic that it's the _base coat_ staining. Sigh.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> So it turns out OPI does do a mini set of the color paints polishes, I got one on Amazon. Plus I also bought the missing shades in full sizes (no other option).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2015)

CbL It's Spring Somewhere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I went to a picnic in the park on Sunday, it was very hot! I matched the polish to my shoes(and someone noticed lol)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> hopefully your daughter wasn't too hot! yikes!
> 
> those CCs are very tempting
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani and shoes!

  Can you believe it, I haven't bought any polish this past week, although still have plenty on their way to be from Bear Pawlish, Lilypad and of course my Stackry hostages. I have written to Stackry, they're now talking sometime in August, so I'm trying to request that they cover the cost of the ground shipping to my FB friend, so she can ship them to me. I'm so fed up with waiting for them now. 

  Here are my two latest manis, First is Zoya Arabella with Lilypad Lacquer Concrete Rainbows on the accents and stamping with YSL White Gold, second is Cadillacquer Crystal with KBShimmer Sand in my Stocking. 













  There was no sun yesterday, it was a horrible, hot, humid, but gloomy day. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't buy Chanel anymore. Absolutely no staying power, plus the colours aren't that interesting anymore. 98% of polishes I buy now are indies, the other 2% are drugstore.
> 
> 
> Thank you. I think Cadillacquers are nice, but probably not that unique and amazing, they are very elegant though. I prefer more blingy polishes, but sometimes you need some that are less in your face though.
> ...


Beautiful haul - thank goodness it survived!  And what a pretty mani!  By the way, I adore that plate, just the sort of thing I'd choose if I could stamp!
  I'm glad to hear you're getting things sorted out to your satisfaction, good luck with it all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Enchanteds have arrived. To be honest, looking at the colours, I probably wouldn't have bought them all if they'd been from another brand. Other than Entwined they aren't that special and Instant Galaxy is especially a bit of a letdown for me. My Daydream looks more blue than green (not as blue as the pictures show though), but I think it's mainly because of the blue glitter in it, I think there's only one version. Someone did a comparison on FB with 2 other people sending her swatch sticks and they all look the same despite some of them thinking theirs was blue, some thinking theirs was green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic to see the EPs all together!  And I love your RC haul too - I must admit, I expected the FUN to be red rather than pink.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Anneri said:


> @Anitacska, best of luck to you and your family!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condolences Anneri, such sad news.
  (I'm not convinced by DS either)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Very well matched!  And a beautiful colour - one I don't own though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you on multiple counts.
> 
> Things have certainly been a lot calmer here and we're able to talk more, so hopefully we'll remain on good terms. He's in the process of organising his mortgage and we've looked at a couple of houses for him, one both he and the children liked a lot, so he might be able to get it. It's only about 8 minutes walk from us, so would be very handy and it's big enough for all 3 children to stay with him, although at the moment my two younger ones are really against the idea of an overnight stay due to his recent behaviour towards them. We haven't told our eldest yet, she's only just returned from an 8 day trip with school. She is mostly a daddy's girl, so she probably won't be happy about it, but hopefully she'll understand that it's in everyone's best interest. Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


Two stunning manis, love them, especially the Zoya!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2015)

Another Stackry update, finally some good news:  "We will have the proper shipping documentation by end of July, we have it in writing from the agency that polices this that we will have the license to begin shipping "dangerous goods" by July 31 so we will FINALLY be able to ship these out for you so we won't have to worry about it. Also, at that time we will give you a discount for shipping this as you have been so patient." :yahoo:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

My latest mani is Elevation Polish The Sea Was Red:








Maybe the blingiest holo I've worn yet!
  My camera just will not pick up the colour shifts in this, it mostly looks like a cafe au lait sort of shade, but in some lights it's a subtle pink/purple shade, and at one point it turned bright yellow and green at an odd angle!  It's a kind of nude that works well on me, which is quite unusual, and when the light hits it directly, it's awesomely shiney!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> "We will have the proper shipping documentation by end of July, we have it in writing from the agency that polices this that we will have the license to begin shipping "dangerous goods" by July 31 so we will FINALLY be able to ship these out for you so we won't have to worry about it. Also, at that time we will give you a discount for shipping this as you have been so patient."


Hallelujah!!!!! 
  I hope those polishes are worth the wait - certainly some of mine were just sale stuff from CbL, but there are some others I couldn't bear the thought of never seeing!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hallelujah!!!!!  I hope those polishes are worth the wait - certainly some of mine were just sale stuff from CbL, but there are some others I couldn't bear the thought of never seeing!


  Oh definitely worth the wait! I have some Lilypads, lots of Glams, EP August 2013 and some stuff from Llarowe sitting there.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Elevation Polish The Sea Was Red:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is such a gorgeous polish! I need to wear mine.


----------



## rekhyt (Jul 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> "We will have the proper shipping documentation by end of July, we have it in writing from the agency that polices this that we will have the license to begin shipping "dangerous goods" by July 31 so we will FINALLY be able to ship these out for you so we won't have to worry about it. Also, at that time we will give you a discount for shipping this as you have been so patient."


 
  Thank you for the update, Anitacska!

  I have got some Glams and some Bears waiting to get shipped from Stackry. I'm especially anxious about the Bears, I ordered three times from her and every time something went wrong. The first time the formula of all four was extremely sheer and only with a tiny amount of holo (I later learned they were supposed to be 1-2 coaters but they were super sheer even with 4 coats), the second time Stackry decided not to ship them to me (not Bear Pawlish's fault, I know) and the third time two bottles arrived broken. She was so kind and generous to offer replacement for the broken polishes with my next order but at the moment I am unsure if and when I'll order again, I'd like to wait for the Stackry package to see if the formulas are ok. I know the Stackry thing and the breaking of the bottles is not her fault but maybe the universe is trying to tell me to not have Bears.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Thank you for the update, Anitacska!  I have got some Glams and some Bears waiting to get shipped from Stackry. I'm especially anxious about the Bears, I ordered three times from her and every time something went wrong. The first time the formula of all four was extremely sheer and only with a tiny amount of holo (I later learned they were supposed to be 1-2 coaters but they were super sheer even with 4 coats), the second time Stackry decided not to ship them to me (not Bear Pawlish's fault, I know) and the third time two bottles arrived broken. She was so kind and generous to offer replacement for the broken polishes with my next order but at the moment I am unsure if and when I'll order again, I'd like to wait for the Stackry package to see if the formulas are ok. I know the Stackry thing and the breaking of the bottles is not her fault but maybe the universe is trying to tell me to not have Bears.


  Oh no, sorry to hear you've had troubles with the Bear Pawlish polishes. I have to admit, I haven't worn any of mine, but I had no trouble with them arriving safely. My second order is on its way right now. Hope you like the ones you have at Stackry. She really should've just sent you replacements without you placing another order, when I ordered from ILNP and she accidentally left a polish out, she just sent it separately (and immediately).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2015)

Well, I broke my 10 day long no buy and ordered some Glams from Mei Mei. Normally I would've waited for RC to have them, but I really wanted to pink trio and didn't want to miss out as we're off to France tomorrow for 9 days, so my internet access will be much reduced. But there isn't much else I want right now, so probably won't place another order until we're back. 

  My current mani is Dance Legend Big Bang with EP Ola Rio on the accents. They are very similar, hard to tell apart, same shift, everything, but obviously the DL has holo glitter and the EP is just multicolour fine glitter. I am shocked how much is missing from my Ola Rio, I've only ever used it twice, once for a full mani, and this time for accents, but about a fifth is missing from the bottle. Shocking. 

  I also did my toes with Art Deco no. 235.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I broke my 10 day long no buy and ordered some Glams from Mei Mei. Normally I would've waited for RC to have them, but I really wanted to pink trio and didn't want to miss out as we're off to France tomorrow for 9 days, so my internet access will be much reduced. But there isn't much else I want right now, so probably won't place another order until we're back.
> 
> My current mani is Dance Legend Big Bang with EP Ola Rio on the accents. They are very similar, hard to tell apart, same shift, everything, but obviously the DL has holo glitter and the EP is just multicolour fine glitter. I am shocked how much is missing from my Ola Rio, I've only ever used it twice, once for a full mani, and this time for accents, but about a fifth is missing from the bottle. Shocking.
> 
> I also did my toes with Art Deco no. 235.


  Have a nice break!
  Love Big Bang, it was great on me and it's just as good on you - and a great match with OR.  Can't believe it's evaporated so much - not good.  Love your blue toes too!


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 26, 2015)

I put on Chanel Sweet Star last week.  I know, I know I always say never again to Chanel because chips and teeny brush but I saw it and bought it.  The purple silver duochrome shifts and slightly holographic sparkles made me happy all last week.  Just put on Nars Purple Rain pre reformulation.  I haven't tried the new Nars yet


----------



## rekhyt (Jul 27, 2015)

So, these suddenly popped up on the EP website but were removed fast. People are speculating she's planning a surprise restock and accidentally activated the pics. They couldn't be ordered but probably soon... 3 holos and 1 holo topper with flakies.

  *screenshot by a fast lady from the EP facebook group*


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> So, these suddenly popped up on the EP website but were removed fast. People are speculating she's planning a surprise restock and accidentally activated the pics. They couldn't be ordered but probably soon... 3 holos and 1 holo topper with flakies.
> 
> *screenshot by a fast lady from the EP facebook group*


  Ugh, I hope it's not a surprise restock, I hate those. Even hate a scheduled restock, if they're not pre-orders. The colours look nice, but I'm tired of playing her games.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 27, 2015)

I am so glad my holo loving ways haven't fallen for them yet... well I am drooling over swatches because hello I live but I haven't tried to snag any nor do I anticipate doing so.  Too Much Trouble


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I broke my 10 day long no buy and ordered some Glams from Mei Mei. Normally I would've waited for RC to have them, but I really wanted to pink trio and didn't want to miss out as we're off to France tomorrow for 9 days, so my internet access will be much reduced. But there isn't much else I want right now, so probably won't place another order until we're back.
> 
> My current mani is Dance Legend Big Bang with EP Ola Rio on the accents. They are very similar, hard to tell apart, same shift, everything, but obviously the DL has holo glitter and the EP is just multicolour fine glitter. I am shocked how much is missing from my Ola Rio, I've only ever used it twice, once for a full mani, and this time for accents, but about a fifth is missing from the bottle. Shocking.
> 
> I also did my toes with Art Deco no. 235.


  Great mani & pedi, love the blue! I hope you are having fun on your trip!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2015)

It's so hot here and I'm covered in mosquito bites and am itchy and swelling up and I can't sleep. Argh!  So I guess I'll post manicure pics lol  Colors by Llarowe - Read My Lips, More New Colors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Insanely bright in the sun!   And Sephora by OPI - Water Baby


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> So, these suddenly popped up on the EP website but were removed fast. People are speculating she's planning a surprise restock and accidentally activated the pics. They couldn't be ordered but probably soon... 3 holos and 1 holo topper with flakies.
> 
> *screenshot by a fast lady from the EP facebook group*


There are two of those calling my name - such a shame I won't get them if it's going to be a secret restock 
  But thanks for the info anyway!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Oh dear, hope your climate improves soon!  On the plus side, that mani is just as hot!
  And your toes look adorable, lovely colour.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2015)

My latest mani is Glam Polish Twilight Echoes:


----------



## MRV (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi, been mia again. I've just been so busy and exhausted with my summer projects, and last week I was away.



Anitacska said:


> Here are my two latest manis, First is Zoya Arabella with Lilypad Lacquer Concrete Rainbows on the accents and stamping with YSL White Gold, second is Cadillacquer Crystal with KBShimmer Sand in my Stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pretty combos again! Concrete Rainbows looks really nice.


----------



## MRV (Jul 29, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glam Polish Twilight Echoes:


  A pretty rose holo! Which Glams do you recommend btw?


  I should post my missing manis. I have not been so eager to post via mobile cause there are some difficulties.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2015)

Somebody said on the FB group that EP posted on Instagram to say swatches and launch info coming soon. Apparently people are begging her to make it a pre-order. Would make more sense than a normal launch.


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 30, 2015)

@MRV from what I understand it was the Fashion Night Out shade which means it wasn't released in the US at first.  Colormeloud did a post on it

  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/09/chanel-le-vernis-sweet-star-for-fashion.html


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 30, 2015)

I was online thinking of buying some A Englands just when the holo A Box Indied went up {I do not subscribe to their newsletter so honestly did not know about it}  They are doing halos this month so i went for it.  I never have done one of their boxes or those beauty box services before.  I like picking and choosing my things  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do people trade the colors they do not like?  Of course I want the teal and pink from last month but I do not want to spend $50 for 2 polishes

  says the girl who just picked up her blue Doir NP


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 30, 2015)

I cannot find this on the Chanel nail thread so I suppose it is from here.. somebody commented that vampy colors are for fall and winter.  It tickled my funny bone since Vamp was a spring release.  I was appreciating the Darkness of Nars Purple Haze with Vendetta on accent finger but switched to RBL Bella to palette cleanse  before my halos arrive.  

  I do wish I had kept the rest of this RBL collection.  Unfortunately I do not get opaqueness from RBL and it tends to be streaky as well so I did part with the set except for this because I always can use white tips for frenchies....I have on 2 coats and it is a streaky mess.  And as for coverage looks like one of the OPI ballet collections.  So if I was going to keep one I should have kept Jack for the color.  sigh


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2015)

My monthlies were cought by the customs! I knew this would happen. She's exposed now.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2015)

Alice & Olivia collection coming in August! Sorry if this has been posted already 





 ALICE & OLIVIA FOUR SHADE COLLECTION  Rosé and Poetry – wild berry crush Midnight Merlot – rich aubergine  Black Diamond – steel grey with metallic mercury Next to Nothing – creamy latte ALICE & OLIVIA FOUR PIECE SET Ruby Night Sky – deepest shiraz Gold Goddess – shimmering 24k gold Paris Rouge – vibrant and sophisticated plum Next to Nothing – creamy latte


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok, here's some manis (L-R).




  Orly Key Lime Twist, Orly Push the Limit mattified, a mix of Orly Push the Limit, Orly Thrill Seeker, KBS Leggo My Mango, and KBS Rum Me the Right Way.




  EP July 2014, Hare Desperately Seeking Blue Skies, DD Dream on with CG Can I Get an Unzt-Unzt.


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2015)

EdM Queen of the Sea, ILNP Mugagen with EP Instant Galaxy, Orly Thrill Seeker with EP Instant Galaxy.




  FUN Precious (H), YSL #62 Jaune Babouche, P&J #002 (new bottle) Ours Polaire with Elevation East London.


----------



## MRV (Jul 31, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> @MRV from what I understand it was the Fashion Night Out shade which means it wasn't released in the US at first.  Colormeloud did a post on it
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/09/chanel-le-vernis-sweet-star-for-fashion.html


  I'm in North Europe, and here we did not get it at all. I enquired about it, and they just had some regular red in that slot.


  Here's finally my current mani: Dior duo in 001 Samba (from 2013, so I'm _finally _wearing it!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yay, you're all finally getting your stuff!
> 
> 
> This is such a beautiful polish!
> ...


Re Glams - I particularly like the Cast A Spell collection, so I'd try those first.  Their microglitters are awesome too.  And with the holos, they're really nice, so if you like the colour I'd go for it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> I was online thinking of buying some A Englands just when the holo A Box Indied went up {I do not subscribe to their newsletter so honestly did not know about it}  They are doing halos this month so i went for it.  I never have done one of their boxes or those beauty box services before.  I like picking and choosing my things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oo, well done!  I'd love to see pics when they arrive.  I don't do the boxes very often, though sometimes it's nice to get surprises!  Hope you love them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> I cannot find this on the Chanel nail thread so I suppose it is from here.. somebody commented that vampy colors are for fall and winter.  It tickled my funny bone since Vamp was a spring release.  I was appreciating the Darkness of Nars Purple Haze with Vendetta on accent finger but switched to RBL Bella to palette cleanse  before my halos arrive.
> 
> I do wish I had kept the rest of this RBL collection.  Unfortunately I do not get opaqueness from RBL and it tends to be streaky as well so I did part with the set except for this because I always can use white tips for frenchies....I have on 2 coats and it is a streaky mess.  And as for coverage looks like one of the OPI ballet collections.  So if I was going to keep one I should have kept Jack for the color.  sigh


I don't do seasonal with colours, I know what I like and it will be worn year round!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2015)

MRV said:


> My monthlies were cought by the customs! I knew this would happen. She's exposed now.


Sooo annoying, sorry hun!
  I got my June (I placed 2 orders again to avoid the customs charges), it's pretty but nothing special IMO.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2015)

MRV said:


> Ok, here's some manis (L-R).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many manis, love them!
  Of course, the July 2014 is my red holo loving favourite!
  Your multispotty one is lots of fun!


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 31, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, well done!  I'd love to see pics when they arrive.  I don't do the boxes very often, though sometimes it's nice to get surprises!  Hope you love them!


ha ha well they arrived today and I had just done a quick skittles to show them to the hubby.  If you do not mind messy shots here they are in all their glory (also I am doing my mani tonight so pardon the uber dry skin and eczema and cuticles )




  pointer is Gisten & Glow Veni, Vidi, Vici middle is Cupcake Polish Et Tu Brute? Ring is Dior Darling Blue, pinkie is CBL As Rome Burned




  Thumb is Contrary Polish When in Rome




  Different view




  Different Dimensions Imperium Sine Fine


----------



## elkaknits (Jul 31, 2015)

oh I popped in here mid nail polish removal to see if I happened to photograph the much maligned RBL Bella and no so I took a picture.   Unfortunately I was on my second hand so you have cotton ball floofs sticking to the polish:




    Even a closer shot of eczema and NOTE THIS IS TWO COATS OF BELLA OVER BUTTER LONDONS NAIL FOUNDATION WHICH IS A BEIGE POLISH.  THE BOTTOM FINGER HAS THE RBL ON IT AND THE TOP ONE HAS POLISH REMOVED.  

  FULL OPACITY AT 2 COATS MY ARSE


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> ha ha well they arrived today and I had just done a quick skittles to show them to the hubby.  If you do not mind messy shots here they are in all their glory (also I am doing my mani tonight so pardon the uber dry skin and eczema and cuticles )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  They look lovely, I was very tempted this month, especially by the CbL - I especially love the blue one though!  Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> oh I popped in here mid nail polish removal to see if I happened to photograph the much maligned RBL Bella and no so I took a picture.   Unfortunately I was on my second hand so you have cotton ball floofs sticking to the polish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why you're not happy, that's just terrible.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Hope so, but I'm not so happy after paying 40 Euros of taxes for her products of late.   I'm in North Europe, and here we did not get it at all. I enquired about it, and they just had some regular red in that slot.   Here's finally my current mani: Dior duo in 001 Samba (from 2013, so I'm _finally_ wearing it!).


  Nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2015)

My latest mani is Powder Perfect - The Wanderer:








  There are some lovely coloured glitters in pink/purple/green which the camera refuses to see, plus silver holo flakies - it's very shimmery when the holo doesn't take over.


----------



## elkaknits (Aug 1, 2015)

I ended up doing my nails in a berry creme called Vixen by Nail Tek.  As best as I can tell they don't make polish anymore... or has anybody seen some?


----------



## elkaknits (Aug 1, 2015)

@MRV  your nails always look so perfect--like they were done at a salon.  I rarely get mine to look even half as good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@PearlyQueen   ah holos are so beautiful.  I am a road hazard when wearing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That one is very pretty


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> I ended up doing my nails in a berry creme called Vixen by Nail Tek.  As best as I can tell they don't make polish anymore... or has anybody seen some?


Nice shade!  I don't know the brand, sorry.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello, I'm back! Got a few bad mani pictures (manis were fine, pictures aren't great), and a couple of haul pictures. I came home to find my Bear Pawlish and Mei Mei (Glam) orders, so that was nice. Still waiting for my EPs to arrive, hope they don't get caught by customs this time. I placed a teeny tiny order with RC while in France, but that's all. 

  Here are my manis, they are all OPI minis, need to look up their names, but one is from the James Bond coll, one is last summer's sand polish and the blue one is Mariah Carey sand polish. Oh and the first one is ILNP Honor Roll with Nails Inc Galaxy Westminster Bridge Road.

















  Think Pink trio and some of the Gleek polishes.





  BPs


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

Just got the slip for my customs fee for the EP package. Ugh. And annoyingly the postman didn't write the amount on it, so can't pay it online and have it redelivered. So now I have to go down to the sorting office. Idiots can't get anything right.   Hoping that Stackry can now ship nail polish (just emailed them) as the new EP launch is on Saturday and I really don't want to get stung again.


----------



## MRV (Aug 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hello, I'm back! Got a few bad mani pictures (manis were fine, pictures aren't great), and a couple of haul pictures. I came home to find my Bear Pawlish and Mei Mei (Glam) orders, so that was nice. Still waiting for my EPs to arrive, hope they don't get caught by customs this time. I placed a teeny tiny order with RC while in France, but that's all.
> 
> Here are my manis, they are all OPI minis, need to look up their names, but one is from the James Bond coll, one is last summer's sand polish and the blue one is Mariah Carey sand polish. Oh and the first one is ILNP Honor Roll with Nails Inc Galaxy Westminster Bridge Road.
> 
> ...


  Here they don't write the value either and you still have to pay online. It's really nice when you have multiple packages coming from one place. (Or when the put the sender as "Australia"). And you cannot put the value you know is written on the package (< EP) because you never know if they want to see the receipt. That's how Enchanted was exposed. Never ever has an Enchanted USD27 package been caught by the customs until now, after the one that contained 6 polishes.

  Ugh, is there a time/pics yet?

  More bad news: now you cannot order normally from FF any more. My last order was shipped via Shiro Cosmetics (USA), and now the only option is DHL (46 Euros for shipping - not going to happen). And I was so exited to order the new collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I invested in a new pair of fancy gym Nikes instead.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks for the tip, PQ. I'll look into them. Due to recent incidents, I will have to be careful with my orders from now on (>start ordering from Europe more). At least these are available here.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just opened my box. They are quite subdued for summer shades.
> ...


  Thank you! It's good to be back! 

  Sorry to hear about the troubles with overseas orders. I'm so glad RC stocks most of my favourite brands. Need to look into getting that Elevation though, don't think RC stocks them. 

  Here they do write the fee on the slip, just the postman forgot. It was £11.43. I do like June and August a lot, June is quite unique imo, August less so, and July is just a bit boring. 

  No time yet, but there's been a couple of pictures on IG, I'll post them in a mo.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

New EP shades and swatch of Dope Jam by @ressa_d.









  Also got my picture of the recent monthlies, shall I post them or is anyone still waiting and doesn't want spoilers?

  In the meantime my current mani: Kelly Brook np from New Look in Regal Riches with Fanchromatic Nails Celestial Temple on the accents. The Kelly Brook polish is awful, took 3 coats as it was really sheer and never dried properly, ended up all rough and it's very soft, I keep putting dents in it. Shame as it's a very pretty purple. Ah well, serves me right to bother with cheap polishes. Should really stick with indies.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

Got the go ahead from Stackry! My pretties are coming home!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello fellow npas!  Finally I can post pics again, so without further ado here are my birthday nails!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I'll promise to be more active here again!  Hmmm, the EPs don't wow me yet... But I love the new FFs! Does anyone know of a seller who still sells FF apart from her own site?  And woohooo, so happy for all of you who finally get their stuff from stackry!!!! Yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

Anneri said:


> And woohooo, so happy for all of you who finally get their stuff from stackry!!!! Yay!


  Hi Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has your phone recovered btw?

  RC sells FF, but they're UK based, so probably more expensive to ship. Beauty So Fly as well as Color4Nails. Norway Nails has them as well, but not the new colours / bottles. On that note though, Norway Nails has a 25% off everything code while they're closed for shipping, it's VACATION.

  More EP swatches by @ressa_d


----------



## Anneri (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes! My phone has recovered!!! Yay! Thank you for the intel on FF - I'd love to order from RC but the shipping was outrageous last time I looked.  I actually placed an order for ILNP at Hypnotic Polish at the weekend to treat myself. It shipped today, yay!


----------



## MRV (Aug 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Got the go ahead from Stackry! My pretties are coming home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  Nice! I think I'll have to resort to Hypnotic as well in the future.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 3, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Anitacska! The Glam blue trio looks really nice. Wonder if Hypnotic will get it?  Sophie from FF just told me that the problem is that the Aussie post office is now scanning the packages and returning the ones containing np. She hopes things will be back to normal in a month or two but to me it sounds like another RM Gate! :wtf2:    I rather like those EPs! Much more vivid than the recent monthlies. Shame on that polish, just stick to those indies.       Happy Birthday, Anneri! :nanas: Is that a birthday pie mani? :haha:    :werd:   Nice! I think I'll have to resort to Hypnotic as well in the future.


  Haha! Hubby already commented it looks like pizza slices, but they're watermelons of course!!!   And thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

Ladies, I have some extra info re Stackry. You can only ship nail polish by FedEx which is the most expensive option, for a 3 lb package it's around $60. Ouch. Seems like I won't be using Stackry much for nail polish anymore. I just have to order from companies that ship to the UK. The other thing they said is that it takes a few days after you pay for your package for it to actually ship as there's more paperwork involved. And you need to contact them to ask for a discount due to this 4 month delay. I don't know how much they're going to give, I'll let you know.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2015)

Llarowe posted this on FB:  Dear customer, It has been six wonderful years that llarowe.com has been in business providing you with the finest in nail polishes from all over the world. I have enjoyed every single day of this business and have made some really wonderful friends in the process. When I think back to that day that I had a crazy idea to supply polishes to people they couldn't easily get and started out on my ******* table hand writing labels and then look to now it is amazing what has transpired. llarowe.com was the first online stockist in the world and started a trend that is now worldwide. I am pretty proud that I pioneered an industry! After serious thought and consideration, I have decided to semi-retire. In the next 30 days, I will be revamping llarowe.com to only include CbL (Colors by llarowe) polishes and Vanti pigments. This business has been a joy to develop but it is now time to spend more time with the family and use that motorhome in the driveway that has just sat there for so long. We do have shipments inbound such as Dance Legend (here now), Contrary and Color Club and those launches will be done as planned. We will begin liquidating inventory shortly on all other lines. Please stay tuned for further announcements. It has been a pleasure serving you with these lines and I only hope for continued success for these talented indie makers, "boutique lines" and "big box" brands. I have had so much joy in sharing llarowe.com with you and considered this not only a business but a place "where everybody knows your name". Sincerely, Leah Ann LaRowe  A while ago I did say I was wondering if she would stop selling other brands seeing that the selection in her shop has gone downhill, seems like I was right.


----------



## elkaknits (Aug 3, 2015)

well crap.  I don't buy indies generally speaking.  I go to LLarowe to find my A Englands which do not ship directly to customers in the states as far as I can tell.  I know the UK got strict about polish a couple of years ago.  I do not know where I will be able to pick up my holos now.  I won't deal with the frenzy that EP sounds to be and I don't know any other brands {okay I have a couple of nerd lacquers from before the drama that I bought off of etsy} and I have one or two from other brands via etsy as well.  

  cries in her teacups and pets her mainstream polishes


----------



## rekhyt (Aug 3, 2015)

Bummer. Llarowe was the only place where I could get Takko Lacquer. :/ And I hope Fancy Gloss will decide to get another stockist for international customers. But otherwise, hm.

  Strange though, I think someone on her FB wall asked if Darling Diva and Different Dimension would no longer be carried on Llarowe since there were only few colours left and all of them were on sale and Llarowe said nah, there will be restocks.

  Any news on what will happen with A Box, Indied? Edit: I just read that someone asked her and apparently the October box will be the last one.

  Hm, I wasn't that keen on ABI anyway, I only liked a couple of the brands participating. I liked the Holo Grail box from Dazzled but they seem to be notoriously unreliable lately. :/ Does anyone have experience with What's Indie Box? And I am curious about the new Rainbow Connection box that'll Launch at the end of August, I know Bear pawlish will contribute...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2015)

I have to say I couldn't care less myself. I haven't ordered much from her lately partly due to the lack of selection and partly the shipping costs. Her international shipping has become quite ridiculous. I think at the time of starting her shop she was the only big online shop that sold indies, but now she's not alone and quite frankly her standards had slipped. Or maybe she was always like this, but it didn't show as there were no others. Anyway, I'm very lucky to have RC in the UK, she stocks most of the brands I like and she's just announced Lilypad Lacquer and she said there's another 2 new brands coming, you never know we might even get EP. That would be nice. I know RC isn't good for people outside the UK, but within Europe Hypnotic Polish is great, and there's Color4Nails, MeiMei (I got my Takkos from her), Beauty So Fly, Harlow, and so many others. I'm pretty sure Color4Nails stocks A-England @elkaknits. They're also going to stock Lilypad. I have only ordered from them once, but they were fine.  

  On another note, I have consolidated and paid for my Stackry packages. They gave me $30 off. Not too bad. I chose FedEx priority as it was only $1 more than economy and should be much faster. Can't wait.

  Oh and the EP launch has been pushed back to the 15th. I'm still trying to figure out what to do. Place one order and it will be caught. Place two orders and pay her the extra shipping. Ask the FB lady to ship them to me, or have them sent to Stackry, but the FedEx option really stings. The cheapest is probably placing two orders, but I so hate doing that as she's been so nasty about not marking the value down. Of course I could just not order, but the new colours are very pretty and exactly the ones I would go for. In fact other than Entwined and June, probably the only ones I really like from this year's releases.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## MRV (Aug 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> A while ago I did say I was wondering if she would stop selling other brands seeing that the selection in her shop has gone downhill, seems like I was right.


  Yeah, I also got the message. Something surely was going on as she also hardly had any restocks in recent months. It's a pitty to loose an option - at least her packages were not cought by local customs! I just noticed yesterday that the last time I have bought CbL polishes was in December 2014! And I think I've ordered just a few things this year. She was a back-up for Hare and Elevation though.

  More bad news: I popped in feelunique.com where I have ordered occational Dior or YSL polishes from, and there's no np to be seen! Then it says: Due to shipping restrictions, this product is not available in Finland. Yep, this is what I need.

  And the cherry on the cake is that MAC has not put out any collections here since Wash & Dry which was in the _beginning _of May here  - so in 3 months! I counted it's like 10 collections! Now I'm really tired of this all.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yeah, I also got the message. Something surely was going on as she also hardly had any restocks in recent months. It's a pitty to loose an option - at least her packages were not cought by local customs! I just noticed yesterday that the last time I have bought CbL polishes was in December 2014! And I think I've ordered just a few things this year. She was a back-up for Hare and Elevation though.
> 
> More bad news: I popped in feelunique.com where I have ordered occational Dior or YSL polishes from, and there's no np to be seen! Then it says: Due to shipping restrictions, this product is not available in Finland. Yep, this is what I need.
> 
> And the cherry on the cake is that MAC has not put out any collections here since Wash & Dry which was in the _beginning _of May here  - so in 3 months! I counted it's like 10 collections! Now I'm really tired of this all.


  Aaw, I'm so sorry about all these disappointments. I really don't understand what is so dangerous about nail polish suddenly. And what's going on with Mac???

  If anyone's interested, Llarowe will have a Takko restock tomorrow. I don't know if I'll try to get any, I usually don't succeed on Llarowe when things are very limited. 

  More EP swatches by @ressa_d


----------



## Honi (Aug 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, I'm so sorry about all these disappointments. I really don't understand what is so dangerous about nail polish suddenly. And what's going on with Mac???
> 
> If anyone's interested, Llarowe will have a Takko restock tomorrow. I don't know if I'll try to get any, I usually don't succeed on Llarowe when things are very limited.
> 
> More EP swatches by @ressa_d


  That's pretty! It looks a bit like my favorite NP Combo (Base of Color Club Pucci-licious topped with China Glaze Electric Lilac.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2015)

Honi said:


> That's pretty! It looks a bit like my favorite NP Combo (Base of Color Club Pucci-licious topped with China Glaze Electric Lilac.


  Pucci-licious is gorgeous, I should try this combo sometime.


----------



## rekhyt (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank you for the heads up re Llarowe / Takko, Anitacska! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Aah, I see Jabberwocky listed which I've been looking for for some time now. I usually do better with Llarowe's restocks than with Mei Mei's... I hope Jabberwocky will be mine at last.

  But you're right, the shipping costs got way too expensive. I love Harlow and Hypnotic Polish, and lately I have been really happy with The Nailista Shop.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Thank you for the heads up re Llarowe / Takko, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome. I've just looked and I can't see Jabberwocky though. Weird. I have most of what's listed atm, but will check it again tomorrow in case she's still updating.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 5, 2015)

So, the EP thing IS a pre-order. I'm not that wowed though... Maybe the periwinkle and the teal... Maybe.

  Does anyone know if any of the international stockists still sells Elevation and Pahlish? I can't see them anywhere.


----------



## jennyap (Aug 5, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> well crap.  I don't buy indies generally speaking.  I go to LLarowe to find my A Englands which do not ship directly to customers in the states as far as I can tell.  I know the UK got strict about polish a couple of years ago.  I do not know where I will be able to pick up my holos now.  I won't deal with the frenzy that EP sounds to be and I don't know any other brands {okay I have a couple of nerd lacquers from before the drama that I bought off of etsy} and I have one or two from other brands via etsy as well.
> 
> cries in her teacups and pets her mainstream polishes


  As @Anitacska says Color4Nails stock AE, as do http://www.beautometry.com/A_England_Products_s/1834.htm

  Speaking of which, I really need to order some AEs myself, the Rossetti's Goddess collection is right up my alley.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. I've just looked and I can't see Jabberwocky though. Weird. I have most of what's listed atm, but will check it again tomorrow in case she's still updating.


  Decided to pass on the Takko restock, they are nice, but I'm fed up with the shipping charges from Llarowe and I want to get some Cupcakes and those new BOW polishes instead. Have you lot seen those?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 5, 2015)

Any one use Rescue Beauty Lounge polishes?  I received Galaxy Glue and Bubblegum Pink yesterday.  I think Bubblegum Pink looks a lot like a Chanel nail polish I loved and bought about 3-4 times.  I don't know why they discontinued it.  I think it was called Frost.


----------



## lumaday (Aug 5, 2015)

Does anyone have Cult Nails Unicorn Puke? I'm thinking of getting it off a blog sale but I'm not sure it's worth the $35 they're asking.  It looks gorgeous in swatches though!


----------



## MRV (Aug 6, 2015)

lumaday said:


> Does anyone have Cult Nails Unicorn Puke? I'm thinking of getting it off a blog sale but I'm not sure it's worth the $35 they're asking.  It looks gorgeous in swatches though!


  That might be the most wanted CN polish. Unfortunately I do not have it, surely would have bougth it a few years ago if it had been available. Can't say if it's worth $35 though.


----------



## MRV (Aug 6, 2015)

Here are the latest manis. They were really difficult to photograph though. First is EP August 2014. This was rather interesting. It looks blue to purple in the bottle, but on nails it was a really nice green teal most of the time. The problem was that even it looked green to my eye, the cam said it's blue or just really dark something. I'm also wearing Elevation East London as accent. It was better on a white polish, it just looks a holo over a dark one.





  The second one is Different Dimension Right On - kind of raspberry neon (but looked coral in my IG pic). Here's a photo I took with my worse phone so it's off. The pink is darker irl.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis. They were really difficult to photograph though. First is EP August 2014. This was rather interesting. It looks blue to purple in the bottle, but on nails it was a really nice green teal most of the time. The problem was that even it looked green to my eye, the cam said it's blue or just really dark something. I'm also wearing Elevation East London as accent. It was better on a white polish, it just looks a holo over a dark one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love both your manis. Weird about August 2014 though, I thought it would be more duochrome, but maybe it's just the photo.

  My current mani is China Glaze Shell We Dance? I really like this one. 





  And here's my gigantic Lilypad order. There are some really lovely polishes there, especially the 3 purples in the top left corner and the 6 with flakies in the middle row (on the left). 





















  My Lilypad count is at 148 now, oops. Same as my CbLs, but I'm expecting 2 of those to arrive today, so will be up to 150. My EP count is up to 109 now.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis. They were really difficult to photograph though. First is EP August 2014. This was rather interesting. It looks blue to purple in the bottle, but on nails it was a really nice green teal most of the time. The problem was that even it looked green to my eye, the cam said it's blue or just really dark something. I'm also wearing Elevation East London as accent. It was better on a white polish, it just looks a holo over a dark one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I like DDRO


----------



## Anneri (Aug 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the tip re Elevation. Will look into it.
> 
> I didn't bother with the Takkos, but did order some Cupcakes from RC and some Bow and Dance Legend from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> ...


  *drops dead*

  I'd love to come over and look though your polish stash!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Let me know when you need somebody to ship something to you! We could do the same thing like we did with FF if you want to.
> 
> And what's that about MAC? Is everything from W&D still in stock at least?
> 
> ...


  Anytime Anneri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm quite excited actually, when hubby moves out and takes his stuff, I should have space in my bedroom for a couple of Helmers, maybe even 3. Can't wait to have my stash a bit more accessible. As it is, I've completely run out of storage for nail polish. It won't be too soon, probably around the autumn, the house he wants to buy isn't available yet. Something to look forward to, eh?


----------



## lumaday (Aug 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the tip re Elevation. Will look into it.
> 
> I didn't bother with the Takkos, but did order some Cupcakes from RC and some Bow and Dance Legend from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> ...


  Wow, what a haul!  I have like 350 polishes total and I was looking through them last thinking...that's too much...but if my hubs complains I can just show him this post


----------



## lumaday (Aug 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks. I don't know why but the entire np shipping world suddenly seems to be against me. And as to Mac, I'm really getting fed up with them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the input. $35 seems like a lot because it's also used so 80% left.  It is tempting though....


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2015)

lumaday said:


> Thanks for the input. $35 seems like a lot because it's also used so 80% left.  It is tempting though....


  You could try Picture Polish Festival over a purple base or like Anneri said, CbL does flakies too that are similar. Or Girly Bits, Darling Diva, etc.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2015)

lumaday said:


> Wow, what a haul!  I have like 350 polishes total and I was looking through them last thinking...that's too much...but if my hubs complains I can just show him this post


  Hahaha, I like being the bad example. Truth is 350 is probably already too much, but I passed that number a looooong time ago.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2015)

I would just like to say: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Stackry packages have arrived!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't post pictures at the moment, I'm off to pick up my daughter from horseriding, but I've checked everything and it's all there and everything is fine. So happy right now!


----------



## MRV (Aug 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Anytime Anneri!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 About six months ago you had double the amount I had - wonder what the ratio is atm!

  New mani's Illamasqua Melange. Lovely green with a great formula.


----------



## MRV (Aug 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I would just like to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Wow, they arrived quickly!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Wow, they arrived quickly!


  FedEx priority, the most expensive shipping rate, but yes, it was surprisingly fast especially considering that they said it would take days for the paperwork to get sorted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also only one package was updated, but both arrived at the same time, so I'm happy. Bit of a manic day today, but will post pictures soon. The Glams and Lilypads are all so pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2015)

Right, here they are:

  Glam special LE flakies, Cast a Spell 3 and Knockout coll polishes





  Glam Masters of Illusion collection





  Llarowe order plus EP August 2013 from FB (got a couple of duplicates there as I'd forgotten what I'd ordered)





  April Lilypad restock









  These Lilypads are once again amazing! And the Glams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also here's my RC order with the CbL monthly polish and Glam store exclusive:





  And my current mani, Dance Legend Protuberance with EP Hello New York on the accents, My HNY hasn't evaporated at all, but this is much newer and is in a square bottle whereas Ola Rio is in a round bottle and is from years ago.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Aug2014 is a duochrome - I'd say green to blue with purple. It was just difficult to capture, and come to think of it - the shift was perhaps like a total, not so gradual one.
> 
> Juicy mani! And that haul!
> 
> ...


 
  Melange looks great


----------



## lumaday (Aug 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here they are:
> 
> Glam special LE flakies, Cast a Spell 3 and Knockout coll polishes
> 
> ...


  Beautiful shade!


----------



## lumaday (Aug 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, I like being the bad example. Truth is 350 is probably already too much, but I passed that number a looooong time ago.


  Everyone has their vices   I switch between buying nail polish, lipstick, eyeshadow, and cute dresses!  I seem to get fixated on something for a few months, get bored with it, move on to another, and then come back in a circle later.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> I ended up doing my nails in a berry creme called Vixen by Nail Tek.  As best as I can tell they don't make polish anymore... or has anybody seen some?


  very nice!

  NailPolishCanada sells Nail Tek, they just have treatments/nail care- no polishes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here they are:
> 
> Glam special LE flakies, Cast a Spell 3 and Knockout coll polishes
> 
> ...


  So nice for you to finally have the polishes arrive! great haul!

  Beautiful mani, I like how its warm and icy at the same time


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2015)

And now on to my mani:  OPI - Sorry, I'm Fizzy Today - 3 coats, it was a bit sheer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's a bit blurry- my phone crashed while I was taking photos and this was the only one when I got it restarted and I had wrecked the polish in the time I let the phone rest by cutting two big zucchinis(marrow, courgette, whatever you wanna call them lol) into noodles. oh well!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice manis and haul!
> 
> oh no sorry the weather was not too good. forever sideways lol someone should name a polish that!
> 
> ...


  Lovely shade! Is this one of the Coca Cola polishes?

  My RC order came today, but Hermes broke one of my polishes. Luckily I managed to save about 5 ml of it, and got a refund already from Annette, so it's not too bad. It's a lovely silver flakie polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hello, I'm back! Got a few bad mani pictures (manis were fine, pictures aren't great), and a couple of haul pictures. I came home to find my Bear Pawlish and Mei Mei (Glam) orders, so that was nice. Still waiting for my EPs to arrive, hope they don't get caught by customs this time. I placed a teeny tiny order with RC while in France, but that's all.
> 
> Here are my manis, they are all OPI minis, need to look up their names, but one is from the James Bond coll, one is last summer's sand polish and the blue one is Mariah Carey sand polish. Oh and the first one is ILNP Honor Roll with Nails Inc Galaxy Westminster Bridge Road.
> 
> ...


Welcome back!
  Lovely manis (of course I like the ILNP best!).
  And fabulous haulage, your Bears look soooo cute, and I love the Glams too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hoping that Stackry can now ship nail polish (just emailed them) as the new EP launch is on Saturday and I really don't want to get stung again.


Oh no, caught again 
  Tbh, I'm not sure how you ever didn't, I never have escaped with a value over about $20 showing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I know, it's pretty shocking. Not what you expect from a $16 polish.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


I'm not impressed with the last few Enchanted monthlies - I was happier with last year's choices.  June is very different from anything else I have, but I don't really like it.  July is very dull, and probably won't suit me, while August is pretty but hardly unique.  I'm seriously thinking about giving up on these, though I do usually prefer Autumn/Winter shades, so maybe I should stick it out and see how it goes.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not impressed with the last few Enchanted monthlies - I was happier with last year's choices.  June is very different from anything else I have, but I don't really like it.  July is very dull, and probably won't suit me, while August is pretty but hardly unique.  I'm seriously thinking about giving up on these, though I do usually prefer Autumn/Winter shades, so maybe I should stick it out and see how it goes.


  I like the last batch of monthlies better than the new collex coming out on the 15th. Sure, the colours are big crowd pleasers, but I don't like the holo creams - they're not enough holo for me. Even FashionPolish's swatches that are usually glowing because of her überbright lighting are rather dull. So I guess I'll be skipping...  Don't know what I should do with Desert Sunset tbh. Sell it? Throw more holo pigment into it?  My ILNP order came. I've worn Peri Me And Summer Crush - found Peri Me a bit tame but love Summer Crush!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New EP shades and swatch of Dope Jam by @ressa_d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love two of those EPs - must try to stick to those ones, I should have done that last time!
  Your mani is really pretty, such a shame about the dry time.  I actually really like the accent nails on this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> And woohooo, so happy for all of you who finally get their stuff from stackry!!!! Yay!


Your birthday nails are cool!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> A while ago I did say I was wondering if she would stop selling other brands seeing that the selection in her shop has gone downhill, seems like I was right.


  I don't shop much with Llarowe any more, but somehow this makes me really sad when I think of all the lovely new brands she introduced me to over the years.  I must admit, there's not been much there to tempt me recently - I keep looking when she posts a new sale, but the discounts don't tend to make up for the expensive shipping since my Stackry box has been out of action.
  But it still feels a bit "end of an era"-ish, and I liked having the option.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Bummer. Llarowe was the only place where I could get Takko Lacquer. :/ And I hope Fancy Gloss will decide to get another stockist for international customers. But otherwise, hm.
> 
> Strange though, I think someone on her FB wall asked if Darling Diva and Different Dimension would no longer be carried on Llarowe since there were only few colours left and all of them were on sale and Llarowe said nah, there will be restocks.
> 
> ...


I've only ever bought one of each of the boxes, and to be honest I don't really regret that - always one or two polishes I wanted, but paying for five!  And with WIB, there's no preview, just a hint picture, which always makes it even more iffy.
  I'm curious about the RC one too, I suspect it will be pricey though.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> The RC box will be around £40 which I think is reasonable for 5 polishes and a cuticle oil. You won't know what you're getting, just the inspiration pictures, but I'm willing to risk it for now.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anneri*
> 
> ...


  When in doubt, chuck in some more holo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Love your manis. I never got Peri Me, but Summer Crush is gorgeous.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2015)

Current mani is KBShimmer Pigment of My Imagination with CrowsToes Thing on the accents. The KBShimmer is such an amazing shifty polish, so pretty! Had to take loads of pictures.


----------



## MRV (Aug 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here they are:
> 
> Glam special LE flakies, Cast a Spell 3 and Knockout coll polishes
> 
> ...








Love the green Glams and the last CbL. Very pretty mani! A bit of a same vibe as in the Knight? I don't have this DL. No wonder, they have so many collections and I never knew which ones were restocked at Llarowe.


----------



## MRV (Aug 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is KBShimmer Pigment of My Imagination with CrowsToes Thing on the accents. The KBShimmer is such an amazing shifty polish, so pretty! Had to take loads of pictures.


  What an awesome shifter! How come I don't have this pretty one either. Do you remember which collection it is from?


  My current mani is EdM Fergi and Jesus, a subtle holo with flakies. This is one of the newer EdMs.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, awc!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


  Which Cupcake did you order? Luckily I managed to save about 5 ml of the broken polish, so I'm quite happy. I probably won't ever need more than that anyway. 

  Thank you. It was from the winter 2013 collection. I bought so many from that collection, those were my first KBShimmers. Haven't actually bought much since. 

  Lovely mani. It's been on my wishlist, but not sure if I'll get it. The new EDMs don't impress me too much.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2015)

Just did my first ever watermarble and it turned out okay. Right hand got a bit messed up, but overall I'm pretty pleased with the result. I used the new OPI Color Paints, Magenta Muse, Primarily Yellow and Chromatic Orange over the silver base. Turns out watermarbling is actually quite easy. Only thing is I got quite a lot of bubbles, wonder if it's my technique or the polish. Ah well, not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just did my first ever watermarble and it turned out okay. Right hand got a bit messed up, but overall I'm pretty pleased with the result. I used the new OPI Color Paints, Magenta Muse, Primarily Yellow and Chromatic Orange over the silver base. Turns out watermarbling is actually quite easy. Only thing is I got quite a lot of bubbles, wonder if it's my technique or the polish. Ah well, not bad for a first attempt.


Ooh this looks pretty.  I haven't tried the Color Paints yet.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 11, 2015)

Deborah Lippmann fans.  I'm curious. I stopped at Nordies and they had a color Can't be Tamed.  It looked a lot like online pics of Roar.  Is it a different color or has it just been renamed?  Thanks.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 12, 2015)

Yay Anitacska!
  I found the new generation of 'watercolour' polishes really great to marble! Every other polish - not so much. lol

  ICL - sorry, it's soooooo long ago that I got some DLs! I'm totally out of the loop.

  Just wanted to share the OPI Hello Kitty promo pics. http://imabeautygeek.com/2015/08/12/opi-hello-kitty-collection-2016-sneak-peek/
  The colours may be generic, but I'll get at least one because I love HK and I want a bottle. 

  Also, speaking of kitties - at Tinykittens.com there's a new kitty mom with adorable little kittens! (I'm totally guilty of spending the afternoon watching them.)


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 12, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yay Anitacska!
> I found the new generation of 'watercolour' polishes really great to marble! Every other polish - not so much. lol
> 
> ICL - sorry, it's soooooo long ago that I got some DLs! I'm totally out of the loop.
> ...


  @Anneri Thanks for responding.  I really goofed.  Roar is the name of the collection and Can't be Tamed is the name of the polish in the collection.  I must have this.  I have it on my thumb and don't want to take it off.  But I shall.  Looks great for fall.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

Honi said:


> That's pretty! It looks a bit like my favorite NP Combo (Base of Color Club Pucci-licious topped with China Glaze Electric Lilac.


That's a beautiful combo!  Not that I have either of them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

Anneri said:


> So, the EP thing IS a pre-order. I'm not that wowed though... Maybe the periwinkle and the teal... Maybe.
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the international stockists still sells Elevation and Pahlish? I can't see them anywhere.


  I can't find them anywhere either. 
  You're leaning to the same two EPs as I am!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, and it seems to be open ended? Seems to me like she wants to sell as much as possible. It also says allow 4+ weeks for delivery which also suggests she wants to make lots of $$$$. Which is fine, she should've done it ages ago.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll order all 4, they are ever so pretty.
> 
> ...


Yay for Bears at RC!  I have one Grace-full polish, it's a nice holo (that I haven't worn...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Any one use Rescue Beauty Lounge polishes?  I received Galaxy Glue and Bubblegum Pink yesterday.  I think Bubblegum Pink looks a lot like a Chanel nail polish I loved and bought about 3-4 times.  I don't know why they discontinued it.  I think it was called Frost.


They look really pretty but I haven't got any.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis. They were really difficult to photograph though. First is EP August 2014. This was rather interesting. It looks blue to purple in the bottle, but on nails it was a really nice green teal most of the time. The problem was that even it looked green to my eye, the cam said it's blue or just really dark something. I'm also wearing Elevation East London as accent. It was better on a white polish, it just looks a holo over a dark one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice!  I'm looking forward to wearing my EP now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the tip re Elevation. Will look into it.
> 
> I didn't bother with the Takkos, but did order some Cupcakes from RC and some Bow and Dance Legend from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> ...


Lovely!  What a mega order, I'm envious!  Some real beauties there.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Aug2014 is a duochrome - I'd say green to blue with purple. It was just difficult to capture, and come to think of it - the shift was perhaps like a total, not so gradual one.
> 
> Juicy mani! And that haul!
> 
> ...


  Lovely, that looks prettier on the nail than it did in the bottle.  And such a pretty accent too.
  You Helmer addict, glad you were able to get more!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here they are:
> 
> Glam special LE flakies, Cast a Spell 3 and Knockout coll polishes
> 
> ...


OMG definitely worth waiting for!  Glams are stunning, and Lilypads are so pretty too.
  Protuberance looks nice on you, it's one of the few DL mutichromes I didn't buy, as I wasn't too sure about The Knight in the bottle.


----------



## MRV (Aug 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely, that looks prettier on the nail than it did in the bottle.  And such a pretty accent too.
> You Helmer addict, glad you were able to get more!


  Thanks, PQ! Yes, Melange is a very nice 'antique' green.





I like to keep things organized. Although some people might not see that as one of my vertues.


  My current mani is Cadillacquer It's Going to Happen Again.





  Oh, and finally some good Mac news: some items emerged on the net and I was able to test out the Fix+ testers at the counter, and on Friday I hear something is finally coming out after three months of no-show!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, those are the current colors, the light grey one was discontinued.
> 
> It's one of the C4N exclusives, Araminta. I actually got it yesterday, and the shipping notice came last night.
> 
> ...


  Lovely mani. I don't have this Cadillacquer.

  Thank you. I was very happy with the OPI Color Paints and the watermarble.

  Aah, I've thought about getting the C4N exclusive Cupcakes, but decided not to in the end. Trouble is, there are too many pretty polishes and not enough money / time to wear them. I have a ridiculous amount of polishes now, won't even be able to use them all once in the next 5 years!

  That said, I'm still buying them. Just received my Hypnotic Polish order today and also bought a couple of Revlon polishes when I went shopping (alone, for the first time in forever). In my defence they were on offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































  Just adore those Bow Polish boxes! And the colours are amazing too.

  And here's my mani, Lilypad Lacquer Mother of Pearl with Jindie Nails Guns & Roses.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I do that too, I used to be really into make up, nowadays I hardly buy any. There was a time when I bought tons of scarves and jewellery too. Nowadays it's nail polish.
> ...


Oh no, poor dead baby polish!  (But turning it into a free mini is good!)
  I adore those Cupcakes, just my colours, I may have to order some!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! It's good to be back and have unlimited wifi! And not have to walk sideways!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The purple and teal EPs are the ones calling me - though I love the topper too, I don't know that I need it.  The pink's not my thing at all.
  Yay about Stackry - though I've had a few more issues with my shipment as the lady I usually deal with in CS has been away - they shipped just one package that they'd been holding, the one I tried to check out previously, and sent it to my old office address too.  They didn't contact me at all before they did it, and ignored all my emails about consolidating the shipments on hold to come together.  They did ship that one free though.  They've told me I need to go and fill in the details on the other packages and request consolidation as usual, but no offer of a discount.  I really need to go and do that today, and maybe I'll quote what they gave you to CS once I get the invoice.  I've been sooo busy recently, I haven't got round to sorting it all out yet. 
  I see the RC box has now been quoted at £45, I really fancy the Bear, but I don't know if I'm going to go for it or not, I really shouldn't be shopping while I'm still jobhunting and £9 each for the mystery polishes is steep.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is KBShimmer Pigment of My Imagination with CrowsToes Thing on the accents. The KBShimmer is such an amazing shifty polish, so pretty! Had to take loads of pictures.


  Wow, awesome!  The KB Shimmer looks much nicer on than it does in the bottle - I bought the whole set at the time, but haven't been tempted to wear them yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, awc!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!  I have to add this to my next order from anywhere that stocks it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just did my first ever watermarble and it turned out okay. Right hand got a bit messed up, but overall I'm pretty pleased with the result. I used the new OPI Color Paints, Magenta Muse, Primarily Yellow and Chromatic Orange over the silver base. Turns out watermarbling is actually quite easy. Only thing is I got quite a lot of bubbles, wonder if it's my technique or the polish. Ah well, not bad for a first attempt.


  This is absolutely amazing!  Well done, an impressive first attempt.  And the colours are lovely.  I really like a watermarble, but it always looks like it wastes a lot of polish!  However, well worth it for results like this.  So glowy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, those are the current colors, the light grey one was discontinued.
> 
> It's one of the C4N exclusives, Araminta. I actually got it yesterday, and the shipping notice came last night.
> 
> ...


  So here I am admiring another Caddillacquer mani, very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


That's a pretty haul, the Bows look good, I was tempted...  I've also been eyeing the middle Anna Gorelova one!  Pretty mani too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

I think I'm finally up to date!  Sorry to anyone I've not answered, that was a bit of an epic task - note to self, keep up to date at Specktra, or it will take days to catch up!  It's been a busy week here by the look of things!


----------



## MRV (Aug 14, 2015)

Just posting a mani for now: AE Captive Goddess, which has a very nice glow to it, with some EP East London.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Just posting a mani for now: AE Captive Goddess, which has a very nice glow to it, with some EP East London.


Very pretty - I nearly got this one, but I'm not really in love with A-England (though her kitty is the cutest!) so I resisted.  Really lovely on you though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

My last mani was Different Dimension HO3:








Another red holo that isn't red...
  I'm disappointed with this one, I only bought the box to get this polish and though it's OK, it's not as special as I'd hoped and it really isn't a red as advertised.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> The purple and teal EPs are the ones calling me - though I love the topper too, I don't know that I need it.  The pink's not my thing at all.
> Yay about Stackry - though I've had a few more issues with my shipment as the lady I usually deal with in CS has been away - they shipped just one package that they'd been holding, the one I tried to check out previously, and sent it to my old office address too.  They didn't contact me at all before they did it, and ignored all my emails about consolidating the shipments on hold to come together.  They did ship that one free though.  They've told me I need to go and fill in the details on the other packages and request consolidation as usual, but no offer of a discount.  I really need to go and do that today, and maybe I'll quote what they gave you to CS once I get the invoice.  I've been sooo busy recently, I haven't got round to sorting it all out yet.
> I see the RC box has now been quoted at £45, I really fancy the Bear, but I don't know if I'm going to go for it or not, I really shouldn't be shopping while I'm still jobhunting and £9 each for the mystery polishes is steep.


I've sorted out my Stackry now, hopefully I'll be seeing those pretties soon!
  They didn't offer me a discount, so I asked for what they'd given anitacska and they went for it, so thanks Anita!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've sorted out my Stackry now, hopefully I'll be seeing those pretties soon!
> They didn't offer me a discount, so I asked for what they'd given anitacska and they went for it, so thanks Anita!


  Good, glad to hear you've sorted it. Please post some haul pictures, haven't seen any from you in ages.


----------



## Honi (Aug 14, 2015)

I tried my hand at some nailart, it's getting better but not as crisp as I want it to be!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2015)

Honi said:


> I tried my hand at some nailart, it's getting better but not as crisp as I want it to be!


  Very nice. Still way better than I could do.

  My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Clover All Over with Hare Polish Why So Igneous? I think they work well together. 









  Just ordered the EPs, placed 2 orders in the end, don't want to get caught.

  Also ordered the Rainbow Connection box and 3 of the exclusive Lilypads. Busy busy busy, hahaha.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 15, 2015)

Honi said:


> I tried my hand at some nailart, it's getting better but not as crisp as I want it to be!


  Nice theme!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 15, 2015)

My first pedi in months. Tried a very posh place and the end product was mediocre.  Used my own polish::OPI Samoan Sand


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yay Anitacska!
> I found the new generation of 'watercolour' polishes really great to marble! Every other polish - not so much. lol
> 
> ICL - sorry, it's soooooo long ago that I got some DLs! I'm totally out of the loop.
> ...


  Haha! I've been watching so much kittens, Tip is a great mommy cat and Sisko the feral mama on her other cam is doing well too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice. Still way better than I could do.
> 
> My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Clover All Over with Hare Polish Why So Igneous? I think they work well together.
> 
> ...


  Sorry that place didn't go so well!

  I do pretty much everything myself because I figure if I suck at doing something at least wasn't expensive lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2015)

And now my mani...  Nfu Oh JS22 2 coats, Nfu Oh JS23 1 coat, Enchanted Polish Tummy Time 1 coat


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Great mani, very pretty blue!
> 
> Nice to hear that MAC is finally releasing some of those collections over there!
> 
> ...


  Very nice mani!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2015)

[@]Fuzzy[/@] and [@]Anitacska[/@], it sucks a bit lol I really wanted to treat myself and try that fancy place (gorgeous decor, oh, my) and do the paraffin, really treat myself, but, alas lol


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I was happy when I realised I could save some of it. 5 ml is all I'm ever going to need anyway.
> 
> 
> That's annoying about Stackry. Were you able to pick it up from your old workplace? At least shipping was free...
> ...


I will try to post some pics when they arrive - I feel really guilty about anything I buy since I lost my job and with hubby always at home, I don't like flashing new bottles around too much!  My friends at the old office are holding the delivery for me, so I'll pick that one up soon.
  Didn't mean to disparage the Glam, I love it too of course, and with it being my birthsign one I was very tempted by it too - though I have similar, and Hypnotic aren't the cheapest place to buy!  Not that I do astrology anyway!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2015)

Honi said:


> I tried my hand at some nailart, it's getting better but not as crisp as I want it to be!


Really creative, I like the theme - especially the idea of doing the underground map!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice. Still way better than I could do.
> 
> My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Clover All Over with Hare Polish Why So Igneous? I think they work well together.
> 
> ...


They do work well together - very nice individually and together.
  I managed to resist buying all 4 EPs, though the topper is really pretty and I may regret skipping it.
  I'm still thinking about the RC box - £46 inc postage is a lot for me just now, and not being able to use my points or add the couple of other polishes I want from them to the order is putting me off.  I only REALLY want the Bear from it, a couple of the inspiration pics are not really calling to me, though there are a couple of new brands I've been eyeing up for a while.  I'm feeling very indecisive!  I wasn't overly drawn to the Lilypads, though I loved the bright purple one - one of the items I'd have liked to add to an order.  I know it's only an extra £1 to ship separately, but it just annoys me slightly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Wow, what a lot of lovely detail in this mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2015)

New mani - Powder Perfect Monsoon:




My camera thinks this is blue, when it's quite clearly green - I tried natural indoor light, halogens, outdoor light - nothing worked!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Powder Perfect Monsoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Green or blue, it's pretty regardless. I find that if I adjust white balance to sunlight or cloudy, that tends to help with colour accuracy. ut some colours are just difficult to photograph. The Lilypad I'm wearing isn't as blue as it looks either.


----------



## MRV (Aug 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice. Still way better than I could do.
> 
> My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Clover All Over with Hare Polish Why So Igneous? I think they work well together.
> 
> ...


  Sorry to hear about your pedi. We don't really have that kind of pedi polishing services here. And a few years ago when I had a pedi and they asked if I want same polish on my toes, they just had a few crappy polishes and not even a clear one I wanted!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! Ah, you got some Gorelovas. They are actually really nice, but I've managed to get just one. Hopefully I can get some more. Nice mani! I have a few pearls but not this one.
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ! It's quite nice.
> ...


  Maybe I will! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you. Yes, the AGs are really nice. I liked the look of a few more, but left them for now. 

  My current mani is Mentality Orgasmic with Ethereal Lacquer Spotted Snow. The Mentality is one that definitely looks better in the bottle, it has a purple sheen to it that hardly shows up on the nails. Plus my camera point blank refused to pick up the little that shows up.


----------



## MRV (Aug 17, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Powder Perfect Monsoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks really nice! I feel your pain though, I've been having the same problem of late. Like my current mani, Illamasqua Collide (which should be a juicy neon pink, but looks rather reddish here) and FF Do It for Twinkles (Anitacska, DIFT is still available), the colour of which is also off.





  Here the shade is closer to irl, but it's brighter/more intense irl:


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! Ah, you got some Gorelovas. They are actually really nice, but I've managed to get just one. Hopefully I can get some more. Nice mani! I have a few pearls but not this one.   Thanks, PQ! It's quite nice.  Quote:  Thanks again, PQ! The AE is lovely, it has this light inner glow to it. Love it.   Aww, sorry you don't like it, I think it looks just lovely.   Thanks, maybe you should! :haha:    Cool! Going to London?   Pretty combo!  Likewise! :werd:    Sorry to hear about your pedi. We don't really have that kind of pedi polishing services here. And a few years ago when I had a pedi and they asked if I want same polish on my toes, they just had a few crappy polishes and not even a clear one I wanted!


   Thanks [@]MRV[/@]!  Wow, really?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! We have a nice temperature, 23-24 C, although last week the humidity here was also crazy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, again!
> ...


  Thanks!

  Great mani! yeah neon type colours tend to get blown out on my phone esp. orange


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 17, 2015)

Tiny haul: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A new nail polish corrector pen- I've killed all the tips from my old one, Misa - Lash Out & Emily de Molly - Hardware


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> hopefully the thunderstorms over the next couple days will cool it down a little, or at least keep the sun off my windows for a short bit! lol
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


  Nice little haul. The EdM is really pretty.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2015)

Rescue beauty longer is having a half price sale just for today! http://www.rescuebeauty.com/index.php/nail-polish.html?limit=all


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2015)

Today's mani is Ciate Sugar Plum with Chaos & Crocodiles Epic Snow Day. I know it's more of a Christmas topper, but who cares? Besides, only 4 months to go now until Christmas!


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is Ciate Sugar Plum with Chaos & Crocodiles Epic Snow Day. I know it's more of a Christmas topper, but who cares? Besides, only 4 months to go now until Christmas!


  Pretty combo and totally suitable for this time of the year!


  My current mani's FF The Secret of Secrets. I've been waiting to wearing this one. It's really complex, flakies and glitters in kind of a iridescent coppery base.


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2015)

TO BE DISCONTINUED

Emily de Molly
  Blue Moon
Cauldron of dreams
Chasing Rainbows - not discontinued yet but now limited
Dark Depths
Dead and Dreaming
Did I just curse?
Dramatic Entrance
Fashion Victim
Fine Art
I'm B-Lind
Jealousy makes you nasty
Mind Powers
On Edge
Rhodium
Secret Agenda
Splendid Vision
Terra Firma - not discontinued yet but now limited
Third edition
Version 2.0
You saved my life
You're not that great

Elevation Polish

  Alpine Heights (carlit)
Bohai Sea
Ceram Sea
Cuernos del paine
Darkness of the arctic
Darkest Safari
Evening walk amongst the cherry blossoms
Grand Teton Sunsets
Haba Xueshan
Kilimanjaro
The Kek
Kaihalulu
Kosciuszko
Lost in the darkness
Melbourne
Mount Feathertop
Nararsuk
Pata Puffer
Pic de Subenuix
Queen of the night
Plumeria
St Anthony Falls
Table Mountain
The Med 2
Theo Wirth Parkway
These boots were…
Vinson
Wagagai
Wai’anapanapa


----------



## Honi (Aug 20, 2015)

I gotta say, if you get the possibility: GO into H&M and check out the 3 or 4 duochrome polishes they have in their new beauty line. This is Purple Aura!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2015)

Honi said:


> I gotta say, if you get the possibility: GO into H&M and check out the 3 or 4 duochrome polishes they have in their new beauty line. This is Purple Aura!


  Ooh this is very interesting. I may pop into H&M sometime soon. There's a small one in this town, but they might not haves many nps.

  Possibly my last pedi of the year (it's getting quite cool now), Girly Bits Ho-Ho-Hope. The picture isn't great, it's a much prettier colour irl.





  My small haul from RC, these are 3 of the exclusive Lilypads. Love the new bottle design!


----------



## LoriQ (Aug 21, 2015)

Bcteagirl said:


> Very pretty!


  I love this look! If any of you can give me some suggestions I would very much appreciate it. I have trouble polishing my nails with opaque nail polish. It comes out all streaky and not very even. Can anyone give me some suggestions please? Thank-you!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2015)

It's been very quiet here. How is everyone? Hope you're all comfortable. It was very hot here yesterday, but now it's much cooler and it's raining. So I'm guessing that's the end of the summer here. 

  I've been really naughty lately and placed several orders, including some Different Dimension shooting stars polishes, the new Color Club holos, some C4N exclusive Lilypads and Cupcakes and some of the new CbLs and Funs from RC. Oh dear. 

  I also received my Dollish Polish order, really wanted the LE trio (on the left) and picked up a few others as well while I was at it, hahaha.









  Here are my recent manis, first one is Revlon Wild (I got this in the US in April) with some wonky swirls with GOSH Frosted Soft Green textured polish. The vinyls were very hard to use, I ended up wasting 7 to get 4 fingers done. 









  The second one I'm really pleased with though, it's CbL Legion of Boom with KBShimmer Let's Get Star-ted and some stamping. 









  It was my younger daughter's 11th birthday on Wednesday and we watched The Little Mermaid while I painted her finger and toe nails and they turned out really well. It was such a nice thing to do, she's the only one who shares my love of polish,she already has a nice little selection herself.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I totally understand that. I always hide away with my stuff if someone's home.
> 
> I'm completely opposite at the moment, trying to buy everything I really fancy while I can, since when hubby moves out, he wob't be funding my np purchases anymore. Of course he doesn't know he's funding them right now either, I try to be discreet. I am also trying to buy a bit less anyway as I have far too much.
> 
> ...


I've decided to skip the RC box, can't justify the expense when only one of the polishes is really tempting me.  Let me know if you don't want the Bear when you receive it!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Fuzzy! We have a nice temperature, 23-24 C, although last week the humidity here was also crazy.
> 
> 
> Thanks, again!
> ...


Pretty colours and a great combo!  (I like it even better in the inaccurate colour pic!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> A new nail polish corrector pen- I've killed all the tips from my old one, Misa - Lash Out & Emily de Molly - Hardware


  Nice colours!  I haven't used one of those corrector pens, I was tempted to buy one a while ago, but never got round to it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Today's mani is Ciate Sugar Plum with Chaos & Crocodiles Epic Snow Day. I know it's more of a Christmas topper, but who cares? Besides, only 4 months to go now until Christmas!


That's ever so pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice combo! The topper reminds me of something similar I have. No idea which one.
> 
> 
> Thanks Fuzzy!
> ...


That's beautifully autumnal, I like the effect.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

Honi said:


> I gotta say, if you get the possibility: GO into H&M and check out the 3 or 4 duochrome polishes they have in their new beauty line. This is Purple Aura!


Nice!  I'm a sucker for a duochrome, I may have to pop in.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's a very pretty polish. I think I got it.
> 
> Thanks. EP Seven Nation Army? Only this one is just different sized black glitter with multicolour shimmer.
> 
> ...


Nice!  I need that last Lilypad...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It's been very quiet here. How is everyone? Hope you're all comfortable. It was very hot here yesterday, but now it's much cooler and it's raining. So I'm guessing that's the end of the summer here.
> 
> I've been really naughty lately and placed several orders, including some Different Dimension shooting stars polishes, the new Color Club holos, some C4N exclusive Lilypads and Cupcakes and some of the new CbLs and Funs from RC. Oh dear.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some nice haul pics on the way soon!  Looking forward to seeing them.  The Dollishes look nice, I've never bought any of those. 
  Love your manis, especially the green and swirly one - shame it was a pain to work with those vinyls, they're one of the designs that have tempted me.


----------



## MRV (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm here, too! It's just so darn hot (+28 C inside at 7 pm) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I'm trying to arrange things. I'll be back tomorrow. Have a nice evening, all!


----------



## Honi (Aug 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> I'm here, too! It's just so darn hot (+28 C inside at 7 pm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I feel you, it is ridiculously warm here in Denmark and Ive spent the day trying to empty and stash the pool away since we wont be able to use it anymore. So.. warm...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2015)

Honi said:


> I feel you, it is ridiculously warm here in Denmark and Ive spent the day trying to empty and stash the pool away since we wont be able to use it anymore. So.. warm...


  Oh dear! Poor you! It was very hot here yesterday (30 C), but cooled down today, so I'm happy. Have a nice evening and hope it cools down soon!


----------



## MRV (Aug 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear! Poor you! It was very hot here yesterday (30 C), but cooled down today, so I'm happy. Have a nice evening and hope it cools down soon!


  We still have two more hot days. It's +27 C again, the same tomorrow. Then it's going to cool down, first cool days in weeks. Hopefully everything gets more normal and I can actually do something and not just sweat. A pool sounds so nice! Hope it was plenty of fun for you.


  My latest mani's KBS Bahama Drama with Orly Brush It On.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 25, 2015)

http://thezoereport.com/beauty/nails/fall-2015-nail-polish-trend-report/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=8/25%20ZB:%20Fall%20Nail%20Polish%20Colors%20to%20Try%20Ads:%20Sephora&utm_term=zoebeautiful#slide-1 Fall lineup.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 25, 2015)

Jin Soon Oratorio on the hands and  Soubrette on the toes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 25, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice! Thanks for the tip, I have to go and check them out.
> 
> 
> Thanks, I think you have it.
> ...


  Another lovely bright choice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


Very nice - I love Soubrette!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 25, 2015)

My new mani is Colors by Llarowe Black Gold, Texas Tea:








The holo in this is way too subtle - the first pic is its normal look, the second is under halogens, and you can barely see the holo.  In strong sunlight, there's a very vague hint (much less than this pic).
  I believe it was reformulated after I bought, so maybe the later version has a bit more vavavoom!
  I'm not a big fan of black polish, and every time I notice my hands I just feel it looks too stark - I think this will be more of a base colour for glitters in future.
  On a plus note, I've been wearing for a couple of days and no tipwear at all, which is unusual for a dark colour like this.  And it was nearly a one-coater too, just a couple of bald spots meant I needed two.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone seen the furore over Mentality over the last couple of weeks?
  http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html

  I have so nearly bought some many times, it's just luck that I haven't yet - but I thought I'd post this in case anyone who owns some hasn't heard about the medical issues they've been causing.


----------



## shizzelly (Aug 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone seen the furore over Mentality over the last couple of weeks?
> http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html
> 
> I have so nearly bought some many times, it's just luck that I haven't yet - but I thought I'd post this in case anyone who owns some hasn't heard about the medical issues they've been causing.


EWWW Yes!!! I looked at the tag on IG the other day and omg that is the grossest thing I've ever seen in my life!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone seen the furore over Mentality over the last couple of weeks?
> http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html
> 
> I have so nearly bought some many times, it's just luck that I haven't yet - but I thought I'd post this in case anyone who owns some hasn't heard about the medical issues they've been causing.


  Yes, I've been following it on IG and FB. To me the most disturbing thing isn't what happened to people, it's how they've been dealing wit the issue. They're now apparently not refunding anyone and the guys seems to be having a mental breakdown. I'm guessing (hoping) they'll have to close down soon, especially now that the lawyers of the makers of Armitex(?) base have got in touch with them. Apparently they've mixed their own base, it went wrong, so they blamed it on the makers of the original base. Trouble is, that base is used by companies like Nubar and noone else has reported any issues with it. I have a few of their older polishes and I'm pretty sure they're fine, but I also bought one for my daughter in February and that might be a dodgy one. Luckily she hasn't used it yet and isn't into nail polish anyway (that's my older daughter).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2015)

My latest mani is CbL It's Spring Somewhere with Darling Diva American Witch. 





  And here's my RC order with some of the new fall CbLs and FUNs. Plus CbL Mean Dean Profitt that I'd been wanting to buy forever.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Jin Soon Oratorio on the hands and  Soubrette on the toes.


  I like Oratorio!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone seen the furore over Mentality over the last couple of weeks? http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2...happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html  I have so nearly bought some many times, it's just luck that I haven't yet - but I thought I'd post this in case anyone who owns some hasn't heard about the medical issues they've been causing.


   That's awful


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2015)

Update on the Mentality mess: they are now recalling their polishes sold from April 2014 until July 2015. That's over a year! Absolutely disgusting and unacceptable way to run a business. I really hope they go under. 

"We are issuing a full recall on all Mentality Nail Polish produced in Arminex base before their lawyers force us to stop using their name in conjunction with the physical damage suffered by our clients. We are pursuing a class action lawsuit in regards to the personal injuries that many of them have received using our nail polish that was produced in that base. We have lost confidence in any polish that was produced in their base, starting from early April 2014 to the end of June 2015. The label will have citric acid as the final ingredient, or a gloss label, or a 5 free label, or all screen printed bottles. If we have yet to hear from you, please reach out to [email protected] Please be patient. There are only two of us, but we are now acquiring help.
 Our lawyers are being given our entire client list. Please copy and share this image before this board is closed by their lawyers, who were the first to contact us since we lodged a complaint with our distributor regarding this matter two months ago.
  We operated from multiple store fronts, some of which we do not maintain anymore. It may be impossible to reach everyone that we sold Arminex base-produced products to, but we are counting on your word of mouth. Your combined efforts have helped us turn this into an internet firestorm. We still need your help.
  Finances to the company have been handed over to our accountant, who is also a registered California notary. She is issuing shipping labels for new orders and remakes. We have requested allowance for housing and food but no discretionary income. All other funds will be retained to clear refunds that are now processing.
  Thank you to everyone for your patience while we worked to find solution. We never not stopped. We were always working. Often we were in tears with you. We do not know yet how we will make this happen, because about $80,000 in paint, but we will not quit fighting for our clients, even for those that lost hope along the way."


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 27, 2015)

WOW at the Mentality madness..


----------



## Honi (Aug 27, 2015)

That guys is mental, seriously. So to spin the "victim role" even further he is putting all the blame on the base? Before he has even gotten results back from the testing done...


----------



## Anneri (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm back from a mini vacation! I had a great time, did some very late birthday clothes shopping, enjoyed the European Championships (horseriding) lots, and had great three days at the Dutch seaside and Den Haag - such a pretty little town! Very relaxing as well, loads of hubby and me sitting around in little cafes and bars at the seaside.
  I was pretty amazed at the great shopping opportunities in Den Haag, I got some nail polish (of course!!!) and a bit of Anastasia and Burberry, two brands that are really hard to get in Germany, so I was a happy bunny. I got a bu of Max Factor Fantasy Fire, a L'Oreal gold flakie topper that apparently every European country but Germany carries (called Goldleaf) and my first Hema polish, a berry holo.

  I had a few polishes with me, but I wasn't very successful in actually putting it on my nails, lol! I wore my latest mani for about four days, which is rather unusual for me. I'll post it later!

  We also got some news - seems like that hubby will be transferred abroad (Asia) next year, and we've had some quite stressful weeks about that - deciding what to do, googling loads, talking to people. The mini vacation was therefore quite needed, and I hope that I'll be back into the swing of things soon.


  That Mentality thing is mental, honestly. If they had been up front and concerned for their customers health right from the start, this wouldn't have gotten out of hand so fast.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, sorry, I have just received my box and I really love the Bear. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post any pictures here at the moment as Annette has asked everyone not to reveal it until Saturday, although this isn't strictly speaking social media, so I don't know. If you're interested I can pm you some pictures. I'm not totally in love with the box, the Fair Maiden polish isn't that nice to me, the rest are nice, esp the Dark Metal Lacquer and the Bear, and the CbL and Lilypad are nice, but not amazing. Overall I don't think I would've bought it knowing what the colours looked like, but I have it now, so that's that. I am happy to let the FM polish go if you like it.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Sorry to hear you have at least one dodgy one, it's a complete mess of a situation.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My latest mani is CbL It's Spring Somewhere with Darling Diva American Witch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very juicy, I like that CbL (don't have it).
  And a stunning order, my kind of colours, I'm sure I'll be getting a few of these!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Update on the Mentality mess: they are now recalling their polishes sold from April 2014 until July 2015. That's over a year! Absolutely disgusting and unacceptable way to run a business. I really hope they go under.
> 
> "We are issuing a full recall on all Mentality Nail Polish produced in Arminex base before their lawyers force us to stop using their name in conjunction with the physical damage suffered by our clients. We are pursuing a class action lawsuit in regards to the personal injuries that many of them have received using our nail polish that was produced in that base. We have lost confidence in any polish that was produced in their base, starting from early April 2014 to the end of June 2015. The label will have citric acid as the final ingredient, or a gloss label, or a 5 free label, or all screen printed bottles. If we have yet to hear from you, please reach out to [email protected] Please be patient. There are only two of us, but we are now acquiring help.
> Our lawyers are being given our entire client list. Please copy and share this image before this board is closed by their lawyers, who were the first to contact us since we lodged a complaint with our distributor regarding this matter two months ago.
> ...


Insane.
  I had an email from Edgy today:
  [h=1]Recall of Mentality Nail Polish with Arminex base[/h]  Mentality Nail Polish has, during a period from April 2014 to June 2015, manufactured and sold a number of nail polish bottles that are inaccurate and have caused several cases of pain and nail loosening injuries after use. I have informed about this earlier and as soon as the problem was discovered, I completely ceased to sell this brand. Which ingredient or combination of ingredients that caused the damage is not yet clear. Mentality themselves claim that the nail polish base made by Arminex is the reason, but there are many other speculations. As Mentality since a while back decided to completely break all communication with their three partners, Edgy Polish, Harlow & Co in Canada and Whatsyournail in France, I have unfortunately not a chance to reach them for more answers. But since Mentality today issued a total recall of the affected products, I want to do the same. It would probably be useless for you to return your bottles to Mentality in the United States, as well as for us stockists, so instead I want to offer you assistance and compensation here in Sweden.

  [h=2]The recall applies to the following bottles[/h]  The recall applies to all bottles that look like in the picture above. *Bottles that have screen printed labels on the front and back, either in black or white, or a square white label on the front, indicating that the base is 5 Free.* If you own any of these bottles and bought them at Edgy Polish, please send them to me.* I will replace you with a personal credit *in my store that you are welcome to use for buying anything you like within half a year. The value will be the same as the purchase price for your bottles, including the return shipping cost. If you are unable to send nail polish by post from your country, please *get in touch*. Since I probably will not receive any financial support from Mentality, I am unfortunately not able to reimburse you in cash. Hoping for your understanding. The products should be sent to the following address: *Edgy Polish, Box 21062, 200 21 Malmö, Sweden.* Please attach a message with your name, email address, and phone number so that I can reach you when I have received the products.
  [h=2]Increased safety at Edgy[/h]  I am really sorry for what happened. It is very unfortunate, and to make every effort to prevent this type of events, I will from now on extend my work with safety even more. This means increased demands on my suppliers, and only the brands that fully meets the requirements will remain.

Kind regards,
Katarina

  They have the right idea, seems fair to offer a credit when she's not going to see a refund and it's not her issue.  Excellent CS, but she shouldn't be left holding the mess.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Hi guys, I'm back from a mini vacation! I had a great time, did some very late birthday clothes shopping, enjoyed the European Championships (horseriding) lots, and had great three days at the Dutch seaside and Den Haag - such a pretty little town! Very relaxing as well, loads of hubby and me sitting around in little cafes and bars at the seaside.
> I was pretty amazed at the great shopping opportunities in Den Haag, I got some nail polish (of course!!!) and a bit of Anastasia and Burberry, two brands that are really hard to get in Germany, so I was a happy bunny. I got a bu of Max Factor Fantasy Fire, a L'Oreal gold flakie topper that apparently every European country but Germany carries (called Goldleaf) and my first Hema polish, a berry holo.
> 
> I had a few polishes with me, but I wasn't very successful in actually putting it on my nails, lol! I wore my latest mani for about four days, which is rather unusual for me. I'll post it later!
> ...


Welcome back!  Glad you had fun, and got some new goodies too.
  That's a big move, good luck with the decisions.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2015)

My new mani is Powder Perfect Storm Rainbow:




I love this one!  The rainbow shows in all lights and it's amazing in sunlight.  Two coats for full coverage too.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 27, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Powder Perfect Storm Rainbow:
> 
> I love this one!  The rainbow shows in all lights and it's amazing in sunlight.  Two coats for full coverage too.


  Oh,that's cool


----------



## MRV (Aug 28, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Powder Perfect Storm Rainbow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely! That's a great black holo.


----------



## MRV (Aug 28, 2015)

Here are the latest manis: Jade Mystic Gold (yellow really). This one had a horrible stink as I expected but otherwise it was an easy-to-work-with jelly.





  And my first Glam! Crystal Couture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. There's a pink opalescent cast. Reminds me of FF and Fun polishes somehow.





  Speaking of horrible - I had the most awful experience with the FF restock C4N had on Tuesday. The restock crashed the site, and it took for me two hours and all available tools to finally get 6 polishes into my cart and pay them. I did not even want anything from the older collections, just some other polishes. One oops I missed I think, but six was a catch after all that trouble! It was like Enchanted at Llarowe back in the days.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis: Jade Mystic Gold (yellow really). This one had a horrible stink as I expected but otherwise it was an easy-to-work-with jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Both are very pretty, but especially the Glam. I will definitely wear it next. 

  I tried to order from C4N too, managed after about an hour of trying and got 4, the 2 exclusives and 2 of the monthlies. I skipped the grey monthly. I didn't see any of the oops by then. I'll see if RC has them when she restocks FF. Currently waiting for her Bear Pawlish restock, she's going to have 20+ shades, half or so I already have, but want to check out the rest.

  I don't know what's wrong with me though, I keep wanting to buy more and more, then look at all the polishes I have a feel really bad about not being able to use them all. Then I go back to wanting more. Argh! Well, once we've separated, I really have to stop buying in these quantities otherwise my children won't have any food to eat!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2015)

Latest mani is CbL Let's Tango Baby! with my own franken (Ciate Snow Globe plus green-blue-purple colour shifting pigment):


----------



## elkaknits (Aug 29, 2015)

okay that is it!

  you gals have to share the nail polish sources with me.  Larrowe has nothing in stock!  I need my A England and other holos.  I am not the biggest trend chaser--I will not do crazy stalking stay up all night hit F5 until my finger falls off nonsense.  I don't mine the last release being restocked while other people are going bonkers for the latest IT color.  

  (dont mention enchanted to me I have heard milliseconds are needed to check out)

  thanks

  edit to add-I am overly fond of what I call paddle  brushes.... thats dior or lancome or ysl or loreal or even I guess OPI pro-wide.  not spindly brushes like chanel.  If there happens to be an indie who uses wider brushes please let me know!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> Love the purple!
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ!
> ...


Thanks MRV!  Just FYI it's a grey microglitter!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> Here are the latest manis: Jade Mystic Gold (yellow really). This one had a horrible stink as I expected but otherwise it was an easy-to-work-with jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two lovely polishes, I like these a lot! 
  Sorry you had issues with C4N, I've never had a problem ordering from them - but I don't think I've been involved in a really popular launch on their site.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh he is absolutely mental! So full of himself, what an arsehole! Even if I knew all their products were safe, I'd never order from them again. Really hope they'll go under.
> 
> 
> Hi Anneri! Welcome back! Sounds like you had a lovely holiday. I wish...
> ...


  Lol, you're a blingy polish addict!
  I had a look at the RC Bear restock, but I have most of the ones I want already, so I'm sitting on my hands.
  I like the C4N exclusive FFs too, but I'm currently resisting as I prefer to order a few things at a time from the US.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Latest mani is CbL Let's Tango Baby! with my own franken (Ciate Snow Globe plus green-blue-purple colour shifting pigment):


Tango is much nicer than I expected, I think I skipped that one.  It works well with your franken.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> okay that is it!
> 
> you gals have to share the nail polish sources with me.  Larrowe has nothing in stock!  I need my A England and other holos.  I am not the biggest trend chaser--I will not do crazy stalking stay up all night hit F5 until my finger falls off nonsense.  I don't mine the last release being restocked while other people are going bonkers for the latest IT color.
> 
> ...


Hi Elkaknits!  I don't know where you're based but if you're happy ordering from the US then www.color4nails.com is a good place to pick up a-England and some other cool brands.
  Honestly, if you hear about an Enchanted Polish preorder you can get them with no problem at all during the ordering window (usually an hour, but last time it was a full day) - no madness there but it's still nuts if it's not a preorder.  If you sign up for her newsletter it says which type of restock she'll be doing when she sends out the notice.
  Can't help with the brush thing though, I don't own any of those brands, and I can't for the life of me think of a brand with a really wide brush.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 29, 2015)

elkaknits said:


> okay that is it!  you gals have to share the nail polish sources with me.  Larrowe has nothing in stock!  I need my A England and other holos.  I am not the biggest trend chaser--I will not do crazy stalking stay up all night hit F5 until my finger falls off nonsense.  I don't mine the last release being restocked while other people are going bonkers for the latest IT color.    (dont mention enchanted to me I have heard milliseconds are needed to check out)  thanks  edit to add-I am overly fond of what I call paddle  brushes.... thats dior or lancome or ysl or loreal or even I guess OPI pro-wide.  not spindly brushes like chanel.  If there happens to be an indie who uses wider brushes please let me know!!!


  Not sure about availability where you are but Ruby Kisses has a great wide brush and formula.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Tango is much nicer than I expected, I think I skipped that one.  It works well with your franken.


  Thank you. I don't think Tango is a must have, but it is slightly different from other multichromes with the same shift as they seem to be more grey, whereas this is more green when you look at it directly, then shifts to blue and purple.

  I just realised I haven't actually shown you the Paint the Rainbow box, so here it is.













  My favourite ones are the Bear and the DML. 

  I haven't got any new manis to show as I spent last night doing my daghter's nails again, toes and fingers! She's such a little diva now, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I can't really think of indies with wide brushes, I don't actually like them too wide myself. Most brands have decent brushes, so I'm not fussed. Like PQ said Enchanted is now very easy to come by, pre-orders are really easy. Color4Nails is good, also Harlow & Co (Canada) and Mei Mei (Singapore) both stock A-England and lots of other lovely brands and ship worldwide. If you're in Europe, the Hypnotic Polish would be my first choice. Also, you can order directly from the brands, most of them have their own shops.
> 
> 
> There was another massive scramble last night, I didn't take part, but saw on FB. It was the Fair Maiden launch/restock and people couldn't even check out after 2 hours of trying, so in the end they called the restock off. She really needs to sort out her website, it's horrible.
> ...


  I agree about Harlow and Meimei. 
  I didn't realise Fair Maiden was such a popular brand!  The launches I've got involved with were all for Powder Perfect and I had no issues - I don't think they cause the same panic buying mode!  I also think that C4N are picking up a lot of the Llarowe customers who are now looking for a new stockist.
  Sounds like some pretty hauls on the way, look forward to seeing them!  I guess nail polish addiction is genetic...


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 30, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone seen the furore over Mentality over the last couple of weeks?
> http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2015/08/mentality-polish-mistakes-happen-but-this-response-is-unacceptable.html
> 
> I have so nearly bought some many times, it's just luck that I haven't yet - but I thought I'd post this in case anyone who owns some hasn't heard about the medical issues they've been causing.
> ...


  I bet they were either making their own base without proper knowledge or credentials and/or adding stuff they shouldn't have to pre-made base. And if that is the case something was deeply wrong in the head of that guy long before the poop hit the fan! The injuries are just awful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys, if you haven't seen @Janice's announcement already, please take a moment to read it. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Will you help save Specktra?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I can't really think of indies with wide brushes, I don't actually like them too wide myself. Most brands have decent brushes, so I'm not fussed. Like PQ said Enchanted is now very easy to come by, pre-orders are really easy. Color4Nails is good, also Harlow & Co (Canada) and Mei Mei (Singapore) both stock A-England and lots of other lovely brands and ship worldwide. If you're in Europe, the Hypnotic Polish would be my first choice. Also, you can order directly from the brands, most of them have their own shops.
> 
> 
> There was another massive scramble last night, I didn't take part, but saw on FB. It was the Fair Maiden launch/restock and people couldn't even check out after 2 hours of trying, so in the end they called the restock off. She really needs to sort out her website, it's horrible.
> ...


  nice haul!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2015)

China Glaze Running in Circles with a coat of CG Make A Spectacle on the accent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I went to a big Tiki party on Saturday it was super fun (and very expensive! lol) it was great to see everyone dressed up! I'm still worn out :sleepy:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> pretty mani! I love It's Spring Somewhere! Great haul too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooh that's a lovely green! Been meaning to ask, what is a Tiki party exactly?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2015)

My current mani, inspired by MRV because Crystal Couture is just too gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The dark one is Glam Polish Cancer (HP exclusive). It's a nice holo with red sparkles, but no sun today, so these are the best pictures I could take.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, inspired by MRV because Crystal Couture is just too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous! a great polish pairing!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> ah Nubars too for some people? I haven't had time to read any new stuff on this the past couple days.
> 
> Thanks! it's one of my all time favourite polishes!
> 
> ...


  Yes, it seems like it might just be the base after all! I think I'll put my few Nubars aside as well as my Mentalities until this is all cleared up.

  Thank you.

  That sounds fun. Thanks for explaining it to me.


----------



## MRV (Sep 1, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Two lovely polishes, I like these a lot!
> Sorry you had issues with C4N, I've never had a problem ordering from them - but I don't think I've been involved in a really popular launch on their site.


  Thank you, PQ! This was the first time for me, too. Although I missed out on the previous FF release. I think they are now just getting loads of new customers and they are not prepared.


----------



## MRV (Sep 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yes,* it seems like it might just be the base after all! *I think I'll put my few *Nubars *aside as well as my Mentalities until this is all cleared up.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> That sounds fun. Thanks for explaining it to me.


  Oh, no. Nubars, too?! I have a total collection I have not worn yet but otherwise I don't think I have much else.


  Latest mani's PP enchanting (with some KBS She's Beyond Kelp). The colors are washed out here - enchanting is an awesome green. If you love green, _get it_, I say!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 1, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
  I just realised I haven't actually shown you the Paint the Rainbow box, so here it is.













  My favourite ones are the Bear and the DML. 

  I haven't got any new manis to show as I spent last night doing my daghter's nails again, toes and fingers! She's such a little diva now, hahaha!


  I received my box today and I'm really happy I decided to get one! Love, love, love the Lilypad and the Bear.  I didn't know Dark Metal Lacquer before and I'm impressed, beautiful colour and formula. I bet I'll knock over the bottle while in the middle of a mani, though. ;D

  I have to say I am a bit disappointed in the CbL... It's pretty and good quality and I love green/teal but it seems she has made a lot of other green/teals that look really similar. And I don't see much of a connection to the inspiration pic.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> I don't think I've heard of Fair Maiden before - but you seem to have one at least!  A little Diva in the making for sure! retty:   Quote:  Thanks, Fuzzy! I went to two H&Ms here but did not find anything Honi posted.    Very pretty! And you Tiki Party sounds fun. :supacool:    :haha: Very pretty indeed!  CC made my IG explode! I don't know why. The photo is not even a good one.   Oh, no. Nubars, too?! I have a total collection I have not worn yet but otherwise I don't think I have much else.   Latest mani's PP enchanting (with some KBS She's Beyond Kelp). The colors are washed out here - enchanting is an awesome green. If you love green, _get it_, I say!


  That's lovely!


----------



## MRV (Sep 2, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> That's lovely!


  Thanks, AWS!


  A new mani's Enchanted September 2014 with some Glam Crystal Couture.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, AWS!
> 
> 
> A new mani's Enchanted September 2014 with some Glam Crystal Couture.


  Aah, so pretty! Must dig out my EP September 2014. Did you do the heart freehand? Very nice!

  My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Oceanic with ILNP Ice House (H) on the accents (over the Lilypad). I wasn't sure if they'd work together, but they do. The Lilypad is an amazing blue colour, really vibrant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  My first (of 2) Different Dimension order came yesterday. I have a bit of a buyers' remorse though as Quasar looks way too similar to Delta Aquarids. Different glitter/flakies, but the base colour is very similar. Oh well. They are all really pretty, love Space-Time (the green one).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2015)

Mei Mei has just restocked a bunch of Takkos if anyone's interested.


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Mei Mei has just restocked a bunch of Takkos if anyone's interested.


  Unfortunately I have to pass. She's (and they're) expensive and I just pushed the button for 13 FFs. Had to after noticing that FF now has some hard-to-get stockist's exclusives for sale and the AUD is weak, and even with the insane shipping (and 24% VAT!) the price per bottle is the almost same as all the polishes from stockists not counting shipping costs. Plus, now I don't have to stalk and can avoid a possible site problem with C4N (> and multiorders)! Unfortunately I was a bit late and was not able to get the COTM, but maybe later.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2015)

MRV said:


> Looks like there are monthlies and monthly oopsies! (BTW, I just got them!) Uh, EdM has put out yet another batch!
> 
> I will have to get back on those CbLs. I have hardly bought any this year.
> 
> ...


  Argh, you shouldn't have told me that! I just ordered 10 FFs and 2 exclusive Lilypads! All your fault!


----------



## LilySmith (Sep 3, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *MRV* 

 
  Latest mani's PP enchanting (with some KBS She's Beyond Kelp). The colors are washed out here - enchanting is an awesome green. If you love green, _get it_, I say!






  The color is awesome! I had something like this when made manicure during my rest in Ibiza at this salon: nail-it-europe.com/.


----------



## MRV (Sep 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Argh, you shouldn't have told me that! I just ordered 10 FFs and 2 exclusive Lilypads! All your fault!








I knew it!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 3, 2015)

Well. I never got an update from Stackry about the whole license / shipping situation and I send them an email yesterday, complaining about their information policy.

  This was their reply:

  Quote:   I am very sorry the wait was so long, we have just been licensed via FedEx shipping only, but have not yet announced it. You will be one of the first to be done. Please go into your account and fill in the description and declared value of the last package then drag it on top of the other box and make the selections for the consolidation . Please let us know once you have done this so we can help process this right away for you as you have been very patient. Once they have completed it you will receive your automated email . Please remember that this will need to be shipped out via FedEx as nail polish is considered a "dangerous good".

Thank you so much for your patience,

Your Stackry Support Team




  Since I read here that Anitacska inquired at the end of July and had her packages shipped at the beginning of August, (a month ago!), I am pissed off about this answer. "Just" licensed and "one of the first" my arse (pardon my language).




  btw, thank you for the heads up about the Takko restock at Mei Mei's, Anitacska!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Well. I never got an update from Stackry about the whole license / shipping situation and I send them an email yesterday, complaining about their information policy.
> 
> This was their reply:
> 
> ...


  That's very cheeky of them! Be sure to mention that I was given a $30 discount "for being patient"!

  Did you manage to score some Takkos? I got 7.


----------



## lumaday (Sep 3, 2015)

Not sure if this is the place to post this, but:  

  I missed out on the NYFWT code with Zoya, which was the 2015 NYFW satin trio.  If anyone has it I would love to trade for it or buy!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's very cheeky of them! Be sure to mention that I was given a $30 discount "for being patient"!
> 
> Did you manage to score some Takkos? I got 7.


  Yep, I did reply that the ladies whose packages were shipped a month ago got a discount... I just got the reply they are generously offering me 15 $. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only got Wanderlust, I have been wanting this one for ages. I got Floridazed and a couple of other new ones from Llarowe maybe I should have waited for Mei Mei since her shipping is way cheaper but I don't have much faith in secret restocks.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Yep, I did reply that the ladies whose packages were shipped a month ago got a discount... I just got the reply they are generously offering me 15 $.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's not fair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They also gave me $20 when I had about third of the stuff shipped to a friend in the US. I did bug them a lot, maybe they got fed up with me! 

  I got Wanderlust too and some of the new ones. I'm pleasantly surprised, Mei Mei just refunded me $9.50 shipping. I did complain a while back because she overcharged me majorly, as her shipping goes by value, not weight and these Takko bottles are quite small in comparison to some other brands. 

  Just been trying to work out where I should order the ILNPs from. RC is only giving a 30p discount per bottles, but is obviously a lot cheaper to ship (£1 vs. $26.75), but it still works out £6 cheaper to order from ILNP directly. What to do, what to do?

  RC is also having FF, EdM and Celestial restock tonight. Then Bear Pawlish is restocking today as well and Lilypad on Sunday. After that I'm definitely not buying any polish for a while. I really want some Glams, but RC won't have them a for a couple of weeks, so just as well. 

  Anyone heard from EP yet? It feels like ages since the restock. Also wondering when she's launching the new monthlies, guessing it'll be September and October together.


----------



## MRV (Sep 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's not fair!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Speaking about Takko. I noticed that one of the newest EdMs - Copper Patina - looks a lot like Jabberwocky.

  Uh, so many restocks. I have not yet even ordered from the Spring or Summer ILNP collections! I've actually been waiting for a discount code but there has not been any in a good while. Just my luck, I get them when I don't need them and when I need...

  I just checked out my orders today. My EPs have not been shipped. Otherwise, I have been receiving a good amount of orders, five packages "restocking" nine brands.


  And my latest mani's Essies (Cocoa Karma; Orange, It's Obvious, Garden Variety) with KBS Sand in My Stocking (which was made for The Polishaholic).


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 4, 2015)

Now they're stalling... I told them I 've read somewhere that there have been bigger discounts (30$) for people whose packages were shipped a lot earlier than mine.

  Quote:   
*Dear ...,*

I am very sorry but I am not sure which person you are referring to, is there a blog or link that you can provide so I can try to figure it out?


...
Your Stackry Support Team





  I am appalled by the cheek. First they lie to me (because let's be real, they just forgot about me and my packages) and now they want to wriggle out of compensating me adequately for having to wait more than 5 whole months for my property.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Now they're stalling... I told them I 've read somewhere that there have been bigger discounts (30$) for people whose packages were shipped a lot earlier than mine.    I am appalled by the cheek. First they lie to me (because let's be real, they just forgot about me and my packages) and now they want to wriggle out of compensating me adequately for having to wait more than 5 whole months for my property.


  Feel free to tell them it was me and that Theresa gave me the discount.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 4, 2015)

MRV said:


> That Cupcake looks nice! I was about to order a few Cupcakes some weeks ago but my laptop was so slow that one of them sold out so I left them for now.
> 
> Well done! You've really duped the EP! I have not bought anything from that collection yet except for the limited duo (*and the whole Pahlish collection*, oops
> 
> ...


  Yeah, so many restocks, new collections and Labor day discounts! Eeeek! Totally broke right now after our vacation so I'm a bit miffed that I can't get new polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was looking for the Elevation/Pahlish coop and can't find it anywhere? Where do they actually sell them? I'd love to have that duo that's a teal thermal with a flakie tc.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I'm too weak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Those remind me of robin's eggs


----------



## MRV (Sep 4, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, so many restocks, new collections and Labor day discounts! Eeeek! Totally broke right now after our vacation so I'm a bit miffed that I can't get new polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, sorry, Anneri. The set was available only during August. I just got it today. I was originally interested in the whole deal (Elevation and Pahlish collections plus the set). It was an awesome deal: USD 150 + 5 for shipping (!). I waited too long and it sold out and was not restocked on the 22nd. 

  I can't get anything either for the next few weeks. Unless I win in the lottery. You know, some in my town won 46 Million Euros some weeks ago. I really do not want to know who this person is!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 5, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Feel free to tell them it was me, Anita James, and that *Theresa *gave me the discount.


  Interesting, take a wild guess what the name of the person I spoke to was..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Thank you! It kinda worked, I do have a discount of 25 $ now.  I'm really displeased with their customer service, I don't know. Maybe I am oversensitive because I worked in customer service myself while I was a student and we were drilled about the big NoNo's in regard to communicating with customers but their way of handling things and their tone leave a really bad taste in my mouth.

  Ah, well, I will finally get my Fancy Gloss, Glams and Bears...there better be no broken bottles!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2015)

:encore:





rekhyt said:


> Interesting, take a wild guess what the name of the person I spoke to was..... :sigh:     Thank you! It kinda worked, I do have a discount of 25 $ now.  I'm really displeased with their customer service, I don't know. Maybe I am oversensitive because I worked in customer service myself while I was a student and we were drilled about the big NoNo's in regard to communicating with customers but their way of handling things and their tone leave a really bad taste in my mouth.  Ah, well, I will finally get my Fancy Gloss, Glams and Bears...there better be no broken bottles!


  That's better. But like you said their customer service sucks. Hope you get your pretties in one piece.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2015)

Quick haul and mani pictures. 













  My current mani is Ciate Peppermiinty with Claire Shiver over it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> No, I didn't either. Although I don't think it was the brand so much as the website being very slow. Apparently it's okay now.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


Oh dear, I do have one Nubar polish (unworn) but I've had it for a couple of years, so hopefully I can use it safely (when I finally get round to it...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, inspired by MRV because Crystal Couture is just too gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I really like Cancer now I see it on, I must have a think if I can pay for one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> I don't think I've heard of Fair Maiden before - but you seem to have one at least!
> 
> A little Diva in the making for sure!
> 
> ...


  That's a really nice green, just the sort of shade I like.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, AWS!
> 
> 
> A new mani's Enchanted September 2014 with some Glam Crystal Couture.


I adore this colour!  And the heart looks lovely with it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I thought the oops polishes were different from the monthlies. Oh well, it doesn't greatly matter. RC is restocking FF on Friday, I'll see if she has any oops polishes. Definitely want a good few from the Mad Tea Party. She's also restocking EdM and there's a few nice ones in the new collection.
> 
> Oh I don't even want to count how many I've bought lately.
> 
> ...


  I love those colours together, a beautiful mani.
  The DDs look pretty too, I was especially taken with the green one when I saw the preorder going up, but they all look lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Mei Mei has just restocked a bunch of Takkos if anyone's interested.


Thankfully nothing I want that I don't already have!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Interesting, take a wild guess what the name of the person I spoke to was.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty poor, I had to quote anitacska to get the discount too, you'd think they'd have a bit of consistency.  However, glad they're on their way to you now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Quick haul and mani pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!  Love your haul too, wish I'd gone for the CbL COTM now, I love it.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 6, 2015)

So I don't need any more nail polishes. Like, AT ALL. But I've recently become obsessed with ILNP and their fall collection is up for pre-order and there's so many pretties. I'm having trouble deciding which ones to get, but I think I've narrowed it down to Spiced Eggnog and Maiden Lane. I'm trying to keep it to colors that I don't have anything similar to, which is hard at this point lmao


----------



## jennyap (Sep 6, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> So I don't need any more nail polishes. Like, AT ALL. But I've recently become obsessed with ILNP and their fall collection is up for pre-order and there's so many pretties. I'm having trouble deciding which ones to get, but I think I've narrowed it down to Spiced Eggnog and Maiden Lane. I'm trying to keep it to colors that I don't have anything similar to, which is hard at this point lmao


  Aren't they great? It's been a long time since I remotely needed any NP but I have ordered 8 of these so you've done very well narrowing it down to 2!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2015)

jennyap said:


> Aren't they great? It's been a long time since I remotely needed any NP but I have ordered 8 of these so you've done very well narrowing it down to 2!


  I ordered 11, so even you did better than me!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 6, 2015)

I didn't do so good when the Ultra holos came out - I ordered almost all of those LOL. Their polishes are so awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  Love your haul too, wish I'd gone for the CbL COTM now, I love it.


  Thanks. RC still has TTTH in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not enabling at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've ordered so much nail polish over the last two weeks, it's ridiculous. So this week I'm definitely not buying anything. But of course I've just had an e-mail from Beauty So Fly about their FF restock with an exclusive I don't have. Argh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't remember if I said, I have two orders from C4N on the way and both their tracking has stopped in LA, one on the 26th and one on the 29th. Really hope the RM hasn't got hold of them, they have some store exclusives in them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh and on that note, EP posted an update on IG and said that the pre-orders will start shipping this week. Guess we can expect the mystery monthlies soon, guessing it'll be September and October together.

  Current mani is Different Dimension Whatever 2.0 with Darling Diva Love Don't Live Here Anymore on the accents. I expected the Diff Dim to be a bit more holo, and I remembered it to be more purple. Weird.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I have used one of my Nubars and it was fine. I have a few unworn, not sure if I'll risk them. Same with the Mentalities, I wore one a little while ago and it was fine.
> 
> 
> It is very pretty! If you like, I can let you know when I'm next ordering from HP and pick one up for you. The shipping is quite pricey (10 euros) for just one, it only goes down to 5 euros after 100 euros order value. It probably won't be too soon, but I'm pretty certain I'll be ordering something from them in the near future.
> ...


Thanks Anita, if you are shopping at HP let me know, I can't justify that postage which is why I skipped it! 
  I didn't realise RC still had the CbL, they have loads so I think I'll get one soon.
  Oh I hope you get your C4N stuff safely, they've always been brilliant for shipping before.
  I'm hoping EP wait a while before they do the next monthlies!
  Nice mani, but definitely not purple!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, if you are shopping at HP let me know, I can't justify that postage which is why I skipped it!
> I didn't realise RC still had the CbL, they have loads so I think I'll get one soon.
> Oh I hope you get your C4N stuff safely, they've always been brilliant for shipping before.
> I'm hoping EP wait a while before they do the next monthlies!
> Nice mani, but definitely not purple!


  Sure, no problem, I'll let you know. 

  Thanks. I've just checked my photo of the bottle when I received it and it was definitely a lot more purple. I've emailed her about it, we'll see what she says.

  Also MRV, could you check your bottle and see if it's still purple? Thanks.


----------



## MRV (Sep 7, 2015)

Mine's magenta.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Mine's magenta. :dunno:


  Oh well it seems it's a faulty polish. Perhaps you could try emailing her too, if there's more than one person with the same issue, she might take it more seriously.   Also if anyone has CbL Toga, check it, I've seen on the FB group that it's faded from purple to baby blue! I don't have that one myself.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Also if anyone has CbL Toga, check it, I've seen on the FB group that it's faded from purple to baby blue! I don't have that one myself.


If you mean Toga Toga Toga, it was one of the ones she did the refunds on back when they found fading with House of Blues etc. 
  It was from the Box Indied, so I didn't have it, though I did lust after it at the time it was released!
  Good luck getting some satisfaction on your pink purple polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2015)

New mani is Takko Lacquer Createur:


----------



## MRV (Sep 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Takko Lacquer Createur:


  Pretty! What is the colour exactly?


  I received today my first order from Pahlish. It came safely through (even though it was ridiculously undervalued!). Just noticed that their current collection has a Little Prince theme. I'm kind of a fan!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2015)

MRV said:


> You got the 100K! Pretty mani! This combo kind of reminds me of Cadillacquer of something similar.
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ! I knew you'd like the red.
> ...


  Do you mean Sideshow Sparkler? I don't know if it sold out immediately, she did say she was restocking it. Luckily for me, I already have that one. 

  Thanks. Still no news on the C4N packages, but apparently they're going to contact USPS about it. Weird how both those packages stopped in LA. Meanwhile I've just received another Different Dimension package which was sent like a week ago.

  I got a response back from DD: I apologize, I have not heard about this from anyone else and my original testers are still the same purple color. The batch of whatever 2.0 I am currently on is the batch from June so I will check it as soon as I return home and get back to you. 
 Perhaps if you contact her as well, she will be more willing to do something about it. I also saw a picture on Pinterest showing it to be the same colour as mine is now. And yes, I did look back at your mani picture and my bottle shot and they were both a lot more purple.

  The Little Prince is my absolute favourite book in the world, but I'm not drawn to that collection. I think Pahlish and Elevation are two brands that make nice polishes, but not interesting enough to such me in. That said, I still want the EP East London. 

  My current mani is CbL Brother From Another Mother with Lacquerlicious Gut Feeling on the accents. Feeling very Halloween-y suddenly. Sadly the holo is lost in the black polish, looks like it's the same as the Texas polish PQ had on a while back.





  My Different Dimension order:









  These are all so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> You got the 100K! Pretty mani! This combo kind of reminds me of Cadillacquer of something similar.
> 
> 
> Thanks, PQ! I knew you'd like the red.
> ...


  Thanks MRV!
  It's a black background with gold shimmer and holo - though in some lights the combo reads green, and when the holo is strong, the black looks more grey.  An interesting colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I knew about HOB, but not about Toga Toga Toga. The pictures on FB show it really light blue. Weird.
> 
> 
> Nice mani!
> ...


  I remember there was a huge fuss about Toga Toga Toga when the refunds were happening - she offered a refund if you'd bought from a third party, at retail value, and there were actually people who thought she'd refund them the fortune they'd paid to eBay scalpers, when she meant the RRP as a refund!  Then because it was in the box, they wanted refunds on the full box price, not just part of it, because they'd only bought the set to get that one.  It all went much more OTT than the issue with the single colours did.
  Nice mani, but very... black!  You're right, it reminds me of the one I posted.
  Your new DDs are very sparkly, lovely!
  By the way, I just had my EP shipping notice!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 9, 2015)

Just popping in real quick to draw your attentions to this... http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra  Please donate if you can. Thank you!


----------



## MRV (Sep 10, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I remember there was a huge fuss about Toga Toga Toga when the refunds were happening - she offered a refund if you'd bought from a third party, at retail value, and there were actually people who thought she'd refund them the fortune they'd paid to eBay scalpers, when she meant the RRP as a refund!  Then because it was in the box, they wanted refunds on the full box price, not just part of it, because they'd only bought the set to get that one.  It all went much more OTT than the issue with the single colours did.
> Nice mani, but very... black!  You're right, it reminds me of the one I posted.
> Your new DDs are very sparkly, lovely!
> By the way,* I just had my EP shipping notice!*


  So did I! Well, at least for the half of them. Not sure now if she's going to combine or not.


  Looks like I've forgotten to post my previous mani: this is Color Club Eternal Beauty (with some KBS Eclipse). The accent sould have been spots but the polishes had an odd reaction and it looked like some space fog!






  My current mani is a Pahlish mystery polish. The one they sent me is called Mink, it's a test batch polish. And some Elevation Aguja St. Exupery.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, Sideshow Sparkler showed SO when the restock came up, and every time I have checked it out since. I don't have Solar Storm yet, but I'm not going to order just one.
> 
> I wrote to DD about Whatever 2.0. Let's see what she says.
> 
> ...


  Hope you'll be able to get Sideshow Sparkler, it's very pretty.

  Thanks for writing to DD, hopefully she'll take it seriously.

  Both your manis are gorgeous, but I especially love the purple one. Love the "space fog" effect!

  I will post some haul and mani pictures later, but I need to go and fix up some supper right now.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2015)

Haul pictures as promised:




  Celestial and EdMs from RC









  Takkos from Mei Mei

















  PP from Mei Mei









  And I picked these up in Tesco, because I'm not buying nail polish this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  My mani is EdM Mystic Topaz with Hare Pegasus. The EdM isn't as silver as it looks in my pictures, it has lots of pink and blue shimmer, so it looks more purpley.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Quick haul and mani pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice little haul and nice mani, too! very fresh


----------



## MRV (Sep 11, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I haven't been to H&M, I almost never get to the mall.
> 
> Thanks! It was fun!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy! I hope you can get SIMS.


  Current mani's FF Her Imperial Majesty (with Elevation Mount Cangyan and Pahlish White Moon).





  While I was going through my used Elevations I noticed a polish and thought 'didn't I just order this?!' and yup, I've just ordered one polish twice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No wonder I had the feeling 'why don't I have this polish yet?'. It was not listed and since it was going to be discontinued I ordered it and now I have two of them! Plus, not too along ago, I noticed that another Elevation was not listed even though I had it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, Sideshow Sparkler showed SO when the restock came up, and every time I have checked it out since. I don't have Solar Storm yet, but I'm not going to order just one.
> 
> I wrote to DD about Whatever 2.0. Let's see what she says.
> 
> ...


Love both of those!  I do have the CC all unworn in my drawer, it looks lovely on you.  Interesting fog effect!
  I have a soft spot for Pahlish, though I don't have many.  I keep wanting to buy more!  It's a great combo with the EP.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Haul pictures as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Utterly gorgeous haul - I have a few of those myself!  And wouldn't mind a few more...
  Your mani is really chic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, pretties! How do you like Forever and Ever? I was contemplating it but did not order it, just Unobtanium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Another gorgeous mani, very classy - I love the artwork.
  How annoying it is to buy dupes, what a shame.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 11, 2015)

New mani!
  Indigo Bananas - Alcatraz:




In real life it's very much a seafoam green, my camera's not playing nice as usual!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani! Indigo Bananas - Alcatraz:
> 
> In real life it's very much a seafoam green, my camera's not playing nice as usual!


   Ooh lovely


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani!
> Indigo Bananas - Alcatraz:
> 
> 
> ...


  This is very pretty!

  My current mani is Liquid Sky Lacquer Forget Me Not and Dream (silver holo with blue to violet flakies). 





  I also did my toes for probably the last time this year, it's CbL Rednecks & Rubies.





  Still no sign of my C4N orders. No updates from USPS, nothing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Haul pictures as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  ooo nice haul, the Takkos are very pretty! and nice mani too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really like F&E, it's quite a muted pine green colour, but very pretty.
> ...


  Nice mani & pedi! hope you get your C4N order soon!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 12, 2015)

Finally caught up! Last week was so hot and exhausting. Its finally cooled down, ah!  My mani: China Glaze Smoke and Ashes, the shimmer is a little more hidden than I would like it to be. I think others had the same complaint.


----------



## MRV (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Great mani, love the accent! I haven't ordered anything accidentally twice just a couple on purpose twice lol the bright green china glaze polish I wore last would be one of them. I hope I don't lose my list when I change phones eventually!
> 
> Very nice, great holo!
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Fuzzy! Oh, I don't want to think about loosing my NP lists on my phone. (I've already lost calendar notes  ). My phone's really old though (3G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) so some day I will have to get a new one.

  What's with this 'it's just black' black polishes? I think SaA looks nice though, goes well with your skin tone.


  Latest mani's Pahlish Khanbaliq with Cirque Cypress.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! You need to pull that CC out, it's lovely! Talking about CC, I got two of the new CC holos, Just My Luck and What's Your Sign?
> 
> 
> Oh, lovely! The holo is so pretty and love this colour, too.
> ...


  Love your new avatar, so cute!!!

  Thank you! Yes, the flakies and the shift are pretty visible. 

  Where did you order the Halo Hues from? Dappen dish? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just checked, but she doesn't have all the shades in stock. I have actually preordered them from C4N, but I have now e-mailed her to ask her to cancel and refund them since I'm really wary about ordering from her again. 

  Very pretty mani.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2015)

Current mani is EP September 2014 with Lottie To and FROW. September is so gorgeous, love it!





  My Glam order has arrived from Hypnotic Polish. Love them all!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2015)

Seriously impressed by Femme Fatale. Just got a message from DHL to say I need to pay VAT on my order from them (expected) and it's £3.46. I was expecting to pay much much more, I ordered 12 polishes I think. So thank you MRV for mentioning it, I shall be ordering from them again.


----------



## MRV (Sep 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is EP September 2014 with Lottie To and FROW. September is so gorgeous, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lucky you! I just got a message from local DHL and they tried to mislead me to pay for their services 18,60 Euros minimun on top of the VAT which will be over 26 Euros (!). I called them and said I won't pay any extra. Unfortunately I'm not able to avoid the VAT. I have to declare it fully. If not, I'm screwed if they want to see the receipt.

  On a better note, my first two EPs came through! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Current mani's PP allure. I got some stickers with the order so I slapped some on.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2015)

MRV said:


> Come to think of it, I also have a package on it's way from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  There are at least 3 of us that I know of in the UK! They are actually being very strange about it, I was told I'm not allowed to post anything on the C4N fangroup about it, but managed to gather a little info. She says they've asked USPS to trace the packages and I should wait until 28 days have passed since my order. That's not much help really. Why is yours coming from Japan? Maybe mine are taking a round the world tour as well. 

  I did find the CC holos on eBay and ordered them from Dappen Dish. Hope they won't go missing. 

  No news on my EPs yet either. The second package was posted a bit after the first though. According to the tracking, the first one is in the UK. Hopefully it'll come tomorrow. 

  Oh why would you have to pay DHL on top of the VAT? Now I'm wondering if I'll have an extra charge as well and this wasn't the actual VAT. Weird.

  Love your mani. Been thinking about getting Allure, but it always gets pushed back. Just ordered 2 CbLs yesterday, one is the RC anniversary exclusive. There's also going to be 2 RC exclusive Glams on Friday. 

  I nearly cried this morning, managed to completely break off my index nail finger during dog walking, the whole white bit snapped off. Couldn't bear to look at a stump and have to cut the others short to match, so I went out and bought some press on nails. First time ever I've used one and I think I should've gone with a slightly smaller one, but it's not too bad. It also stuck on a bit wonky. Oh well. At least I don't have a stump, it looks okay from a distance. Mani is CbL That's a Fact Jack with Kelara Tinsel Town on the accents. No sun today, in fact it's raining.


----------



## MRV (Sep 16, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> There are at least 3 of us that I know of in the UK! They are actually being very strange about it, I was told I'm not allowed to post anything on the C4N fangroup about it, but managed to gather a little info. She says they've asked USPS to trace the packages and I should wait until 28 days have passed since my order. That's not much help really. Why is yours coming from Japan? Maybe mine are taking a round the world tour as well.
> 
> I did find the CC holos on eBay and ordered them from Dappen Dish. Hope they won't go missing.
> 
> ...


  Uh, that does not sound good. Hope they just don't want to worry people and you get things sorted out. My package has travelled from Las Vegas to Los Angeles, and I guess the shortest way from there is via Japan. Normally I don't check out where my packages travel, so I don't know what the norm is.

  Safe journey for dappen dishes and EPs! Hope you will get them soon.

  DHL just would love me to pay them a minimum of 18.60 for the declaration. But since I can do it myself for free, I don't want to pay them any more than I already have to (the VAT).

  Thanks! I was not really meaning to order any PPs but there was a -15% discount so I grabbed a few.

  Outch! But a good save! I have sometimes had a look at those press on nails, but they never seem to fit (too short/narrow etc). Pretty mani! I think I also have this lovely CbL green (I should also just wear my old stuff and not think about new things).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2015)

MRV said:


> Uh, that does not sound good. Hope they just don't want to worry people and you get things sorted out. My package has travelled from Las Vegas to Los Angeles, and I guess the shortest way from there is via Japan. Normally I don't check out where my packages travel, so I don't know what the norm is.
> 
> Safe journey for dappen dishes and EPs! Hope you will get them soon.
> 
> ...


  Thanks. 

  Still no C4N packages. I'm beginning to give up hope now. But my first EP package has arrived and I also got the two FB group exclusive CbLs.









  The CbLs look a bit like the other two EP, but these are crazy bright, that pink is properly neon!

  I tried on Rainbow Juice over my existing mani (little finger) and since it was sunny, here's another picture.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Still no C4N packages. I'm beginning to give up hope now. But my first EP package has arrived and I also got the two FB group exclusive CbLs.
> 
> ...


  Nice little haul!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2015)

I had very little time to do a mani and my nails are pretty stained right now so I slapped on some Nfu Oh 66 quickly! I've worn this before


----------



## MRV (Sep 18, 2015)

A quick post: EdM Gilded Grove with FF Lion's Breath


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello ladies, I've had a slight nailpolish slump lately - I did a few halfhearted manis, but was kind of bored with both designs and polishes themselves. I lurked in here, but lost my polishing mojo somewhere. I ordered some Elevations during their Labor Day sale, plus the September indie box when it was discounted. That one came today and I'm really happy with it. The Crows Toes and Girly Bits weren't colours I would usually go for, but maybe just what I need - something to help me to get out of this rut! Will post pics later.  @Anitacska - so sorry about your nail! The press-ons you chose though look really good - very lifelike! As always admiring your hauls - so broke lately... Sigh. Btw, that C4N thing sounds shady, especially she telling you not to post about it on fb?! Strange. I'm quite concerned about my elevation package, it has been sitting in Chicago for a few days and We're leaving for Italy next week. The post office will only hold packages for seven days and we'll be away for longer than that. So stupid.  @MRV, lovely manis, especially the ones you used the zebra decals and the swirley ones! I got some Elevations because I could remember you wearing them!   @Fuzzy, love that Nfu Oh! Awesome colour. Are you still watching TinyKittens? I'm totally addicted by now.  @PQ I have Alcatraz too and love it to bits. In fact once I bought it twice because I saw it on sale and was like 'oooh, great colour!'


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

So, here's the September box. I actually liked the box they came in lots, so nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Here's CrowsToes Shiny Happy People, the thumb is 'warm', the other nails show its cold state. I'll try to stamp over it later.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Here's some kind of marble look I did with the sephora ombré set, I really liked that one:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And this one is a Hema wine coloured holo with Max Factor Fantasy Fire over it - if you have FF, try it with a dark red holo! So nice.


----------



## Honi (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's one of my latest manis : Leighton Denny - Athena Divine. It's like a starry galactic sky :O


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

And finally an EP release that is reminiscent of their former glory! Like the lower three a LOT.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2015)

Honi said:


> Here's one of my latest manis : Leighton Denny - Athena Divine. It's like a starry galactic sky :O
> 
> Very pretty! How's Tina? Has she recovered already?
> 
> ...


  Eh, I don't know. The purple is gorgeous, but the slime green one and that dark one next to the purple.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The two on the left look like Vampires Suck and To Die For. The light brown one looks like Autumn. I actually really like this recent collection, and that purple would've fitted right in. 

  I have loads of hauls to show (I was unpacking orders half of today!) and my mani, but I'll do it in a separate post.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2015)

EP newsletter says it won't be a pre-order. She's fucking mental! Oh well, I only want the purple one anyway. Those 3 are indeed Autumn, VS and TDF,

  Anyway... here's my mani, Kelara Uranus with Deborah Lippmann Shake Your Money Maker.





  The the hauls. Glams and new EdMs from Mei Mei's:









  RC exclusive anniversary CbL and Rare Orchid plus splat vinyls:





  Femme Fatale order: exclusive Lilypads





  Femme Fatales, the top row are the store exclusives (from other stores), bottom row are from the Alice in Wonderland collection:









  Phew!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's a cool earring!
> 
> ...


  Heh, very telling that I thought the best three shades are indeed old ones! Well, I don't believe I don't have a chance to get them if it's not a pre-order. Oh well, I'll live.

  Haha, that thought crossed my mind just today! But I really like all of them, even if the thermal shift in the CrowsToes isn't that pronounced.

  And thank you about your kind words about my manis and the encouragement re USPS!


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 18, 2015)

Anneri, you might get lucky with those three.  I remember last year they were available for what seemed hours.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Anneri, you might get lucky with those three.  I remember last year they were available for what seemed hours.


  Wow, thank you rekhyt! It's 19.00 for us, right?


----------



## rekhyt (Sep 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Wow, thank you rekhyt! It's 19.00 for us, right?


Yes, I think so. I always end up double and triple checking the time conversion websites on restock days, though.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2015)

rekhyt said:


> Anneri, you might get lucky with those three.  I remember last year they were available for what seemed hours.


  Yeah, those well be available for ages. I just want the purple one. The timing is bad too, 6 pm, dinner time. I either score it straight away or just have to give up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I really like F&E, it's quite a muted pine green colour, but very pretty.
> ...


I like your mani - and LOVE your pedi!  It's one of the CbLs I skipped - I was "off" glitters when it was released, but it's stunning.
  So sorry about the C4N stuff, it's really annoying for you.  I've never had an issue  with them - in fact, they're one of my favourite dealers, always quick and never any customs or issues (apart from the odd cancellation due to oversells!).  I really hope they turn up - I'd like to continue to use them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Oh dear, it sounds like we've all been a little disappointed by our blacks...
  Sorry you've joined that set, but I can see a little something extra with this one, even if it is subtle!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, PQ! You need to pull that CC out, it's lovely! Talking about CC, I got two of the new CC holos, Just My Luck and What's Your Sign?
> 
> 
> Oh, lovely! The holo is so pretty and love this colour, too.
> ...


Very pretty, I love the swirls, stunning!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is EP September 2014 with Lottie To and FROW. September is so gorgeous, love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful mani - love both of those shades.
  And dammit, I love your Glams too, I'd thought this collection was a bit too pastel for me, but some of those are.... calling my name!
  What do you think of Bad Hair Day?  I've been undecided on it so far.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Come to think of it, I also have a package on it's way from her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty colour - and the flowers look good with it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> There are at least 3 of us that I know of in the UK! They are actually being very strange about it, I was told I'm not allowed to post anything on the C4N fangroup about it, but managed to gather a little info. She says they've asked USPS to trace the packages and I should wait until 28 days have passed since my order. That's not much help really. Why is yours coming from Japan? Maybe mine are taking a round the world tour as well.
> 
> I did find the CC holos on eBay and ordered them from Dappen Dish. Hope they won't go missing.
> 
> ...


  The fake is a good one, I'd never have known!  Those two colours look good together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Still no C4N packages. I'm beginning to give up hope now. But my first EP package has arrived and I also got the two FB group exclusive CbLs.
> 
> ...


  My Disco H2O looks much greener than yours, maybe just that old camera trick?
  Love the purple CbL particularly!
  Rainbow Juice looks quite subtle?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Pretty!  Reminds me of my Alcatraz mani!  I only bought one of the NFU-Ohs, haven't tried it yet though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick post: EdM Gilded Grove with FF Lion's Breath


This is cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> @PQ I have Alcatraz too and love it to bits. In fact once I bought it twice because I saw it on sale and was like 'oooh, great colour!'


  Thought you'd been MIA recently - a slump is a pain, hopefully your newbies will help you out of it!  I have had that occasionally, when even my deliveries seem a bit "meh", thankfully some brand usually comes along with something awesome to jolt me out of it!
  Hope your Elevations come before you leave!  I forgot about the sale, probably just as well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  I've only ever bought one of the Llarowe boxes, they do come in a lovely box (none of the other boxes I've tried have had a fancy one).
  Love your manis, especially the swirly one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Honi said:


> Here's one of my latest manis : Leighton Denny - Athena Divine. It's like a starry galactic sky :O


Beautiful - you're right!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


I was all excited till I realised that I had a couple, don't like the green, not sure I need another glitter topper, and we all know how black polishes have been disappointing recently.  And not a preorder either 
  I may have to try for the purple though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> EP newsletter says it won't be a pre-order. She's fucking mental! Oh well, I only want the purple one anyway. Those 3 are indeed Autumn, VS and TDF,
> 
> Anyway... here's my mani, Kelara Uranus with Deborah Lippmann Shake Your Money Maker.
> 
> ...


Ooo, pretties!  Lovely shades there, gorgeous!  Did you have to pay DHL extra in the end?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you PQ!   Btw, I've got one great black holo - digital nails pandorica. Love that one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Btw, I've got one great black holo - digital nails pandorica. Love that one.


  Oh, I so nearly bought that one several times when I was using the Stackry box, as far as I know they don't ship direct to the UK.  I'll bear it in mind if I have reason to use it again.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2015)

Quick OT: If you don't venture out of this section much, please check out this thread in Announcements and donate if you can.  http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra


----------



## Honi (Sep 19, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Anitacska* 

 
  Very pretty! How's Tina? Has she recovered already?


  She has a huge ugly scar and no fur on her belly so she's not 100% yet, hoping the fur grows back a little bit for the winter  She's much better, plays and eats and everything with no issues. We just dont wanna start training/playing rough with her yet, decided to wait for the 30th just to be sure. So we are doing a ton of brain games atm


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty!  Reminds me of my Alcatraz mani!  I only bought one of the NFU-Ohs, haven't tried it yet though!


  Thanks! yes similar, though the Nfu Oh is less blue


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Thanks! Yes I'm a TinyAddict of TinyKittens lol I'm totally obsessed with the little feral kitten that was brought in missing his back feet(Cassidy+Topper cam)but that's on re-runs until Shelly comes back on Sunday, Cassidy is being taken care of by a vet tech until then. And Tip and the kits are having lots of fun with the sitters that come in to care for them!
> 
> ...


  Thank you. Yeah, it's kind of mermaid-y, isn't it? My younger daughter has been obsessed with mermaids lately. We saw this show in France (on British telly, but a channel we don't have at home) called H2O: Just Add Water and it's really fun, so I found it on Netflix for her when we came home. It's about 3 girls who accidentally turn into mermaids and she now thinks she can do it if she jumps into the "moon pool" during full moon, hahaha. Shame the moon pool is in Australia! There's also a second show they made off the back of it, called The Mako Mermaids, we've been watching that lately. So yeah, now she wants to be a mermaid!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 19, 2015)

Forgot to post my last mani pics - Glam Polish Isengard:
















Sorry, pics are a bit fuzzy but I picked the ones that show the colour shifts best!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Forgot to post my last mani pics - Glam Polish Isengard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  I don't suppose any of you lovely ladies have a link to some swatches of these at all?   I like to see what they look like before I take the plunge!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't suppose any of you lovely ladies have a link to some swatches of these at all?   I like to see what they look like before I take the plunge!


  Do you mean the new colours? There's no swatches. Which I actually find really arrogant. No other polish maker would launch new colours without showing swatches and giving descriptions. People are speculating that the green one is glow in the dark, but nobody knows. Yet she expects people to fight for her polishes. She really doesn't give a shit. If the purple wasn't so pretty, I wouldn't bother. I'll probably have to give up on it anyway as everyone will want that one. Ugh.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 20, 2015)

I totally agree. Which makes me consider buying at all. Do you all consider Autumn & Vampires Suck must haves or are they dupeable?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I totally agree. Which makes me consider buying at all. Do you all consider Autumn & Vampires Suck must haves or are they dupeable?


  I'd say Autumn is a must have, Vampires Suck isn't. Nice to have, but probably dupable. Don't ask me for a dupe though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, that was easy, got mine, stuck to my guns with just one!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 20, 2015)

Now all interesting ones are SO - and I won't pay here shipping fees for just one polish! Did you send yours to your stackry box, PQ? I was a bit late, I admit, but had some chores to do earlier and couldn't get to my laptop.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Now all interesting ones are SO - and I won't pay here shipping fees for just one polish! Did you send yours to your stackry box, PQ? I was a bit late, I admit, but had some chores to do earlier and couldn't get to my laptop.


Sorry Anneri, that sucks like a vampire...
  My Stackry box is pretty much obsolete now, unless it's stuff I can't get shipped here from the seller, so I've swallowed the hefty single polish postal fee to get it sent here.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh, I'll live. Maybe MeiMei or Pshiiit will have some of those at one point. I shouldn't buy polish right now anyways because we'll leave for Italy in a few days and I definitely want to treat myself to things there!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2015)

I also only bought the purple one, didn't really fancy the other 2 new ones, but with $9 shipping it cost over £17 just for the one. Ouch!


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2015)

Was it today?! I thought she was going to send email and it's next week! I noticed a few minutes too late and was not able to get the purple or the green one into my cart before they sold out. Not going to order the dark one alone. Well, I did not have any money anyways.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> :whoa:  Was it today?! I thought she was going to send email and it's next week! I noticed a few minutes too late and was not able to get the purple or the green one into my cart before they sold out. Not going to order the dark one alone. Well, I did not have any money anyways. ooh:


  Aaw, sorry you missed it. Yes it was rather short notice, but she did send an email out on Friday (I think).


----------



## MRV (Sep 20, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, sorry you missed it. Yes it was rather short notice, but she did send an email out on Friday (I think).


  None to me!?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> None to me!?


  Hopefully Pshiit or MeiMei will have these sometime soon.

  On another note, just e-mailed Different Dimension again and she's not replied to me after the initial "oh sorry, didn't know this was an issue, will check my samples". I couldn't care less about what her samples look like, I want a replacement or a refund. Has she replied to you yet?


----------



## MRV (Sep 21, 2015)

Honi said:


> Here's one of my latest manis : Leighton Denny - Athena Divine. It's like a starry galactic sky :O


  Pretty! The simmer/glitter(?) seems to be more visible than in most darker polishes.


----------



## MRV (Sep 21, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hopefully Pshiit or MeiMei will have these sometime soon.
> 
> On another note, just e-mailed Different Dimension again and she's not replied to me after the initial "oh sorry, didn't know this was an issue, will check my samples". I couldn't care less about what her samples look like, I want a replacement or a refund. Has she replied to you yet?


  I complained to her. I hate stalking FB. I don't really have one (just for getting np info). Sometimes they just say "it's up now", no notice beforehand.

  No, I have not receive any answer from her!


  New mani's FUN Storm with some FF Lion's Breath and FF High Distinction.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 21, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Very pretty!  Thanks! Yes I'm a TinyAddict of TinyKittens lol I'm totally obsessed with the little feral kitten that was brought in missing his back feet(Cassidy+Topper cam)but that's on re-runs until Shelly comes back on Sunday, Cassidy is being taken care of by a vet tech until then. And Tip and the kits are having lots of fun with the sitters that come in to care for them!  Nice little haul and great manis, I love the last one!  Gorgeous!  Thanks! Yes, do not lose your spreadsheet!! and thanks again!  Pretty mermaid mani! great haul! the Femme Fatales look great  Thanks! yes similar, though the Nfu Oh is less blue


  Thank you! I love Topper, he's so funny when he's so puffy to impress Bunny or one of the other cats! Have you seen the Gatsby litter?    





MRV said:


> I remembered this morning that I have not received my C4N package. I cheked out the tracking and it said that the package had arrived to the capital _last_ Monday at 4 am and to my town a week and an hour later! I got it later today. What on earth are they doing with the packages?? It does not take a week to travel a 2 hour distance. Maybe they dissected it. There was a suspicious squishy stamper after all.  Looks like you received the same EPs as I did. Have not received the second package yet.   Is that a CbL FB group? Love the purple!  I have not tried out Rainbow Juice yet, but I was thinking of separating all used toppers so that I could find them more easily and actually use them more than once. It will be a task though. Last week I filled my new Helmer with some used polishes and arranged the other Helmers. I left some space for the upcoming used ones, and of course ended up with a bunch of new polishes I could not fit anywhere. :meh:    I actually send the iPhone lists to my work computer and put them into an Excel. So it's a backup. Unfortunately I was not able to get the calendar notes back, but they were actually kind of 'diary notes' - when I have done certain things. It's a bummer, but I have to do without.  Nice earrings!  Thanks, Fuzzy!   Oh, very pretty! Love the holo here. I have only one Nfu Oh holo, it's the 63.   Thank you, Anneri! Nice to see you back. Hope you will get your mojo fixed with those new NPs. Which Elevations did you get? I did not know they had a discount, but luckily there's another chance.   Pretty manis! The marble mani's really nice. I have 3 MFFFs :haha: , have to try some layering! The box looks rather nice (= it's still discounted...). I have never gotten any of them, even though for some odd reason, I'm collecting all (the other) Hares.   Pretty! The simmer/glitter(?) seems to be more visible than in most darker polishes.





MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska!   Nice mani (love SYMM)! Pretty Glams, and those EdMs and FFs =  . I did receive a notice about my FFs on Friday, but I have to wait until payday to declear them. How do you like the EdMs? I will be getting a few.   Multithanks, PQ!   Thanks, Fuzzy! You know, there's a new song (in my language) which is called Kitty Videos - "come to my place to watch kitty vids with me".   Very pretty!   Buon viaggio! Where are you going there?   I complained to her. I hate stalking FB. I don't really have one (just for getting np info). Sometimes they just say "it's up now", no notice beforehand.  No, I have not receive any answer from her!   New mani's FUN Storm with some FF Lion's Breath and FF High Distinction.


  Thank you! I should totally get an excel spreadsheet for my polishes, not even my swatch sticks were updated in quite a long time! Eek. Hopefully before we move!  Haha, I've two MFFF!  On top of my head I got Haleakala, the red sea one and a khaki thermal that I don't remember the name of!  You should really get the September box! The Hare is really pretty and I love the two I've worn yet, the CrowsToes and Black Cat Lacquer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  We're going to Sicily, and I really hope I get my Elevations before we leave! Tracking shows that the parcel has been in Chicago for the last 5 days, hope Anitacska is right and it's actually already farther than that!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> Nice mani (love SYMM)! Pretty Glams, and those EdMs and FFs =
> ...


  Thanks. The new EdMs are really pretty too. 

  Looks like DD is another maker I might not be dealing with again. 

  And good for you for e-mailing EP. Not that I think she gives a shit about her customers sadly. 

  Nice mani!

  Here's my mani, FF Mushroom Cloud, the thermal change is pretty good, even on the fake nail which I wasn't sure would work. 









  My other 2 EPs:





  RC Glam exclusive. I also ordered an older colour, but she sent me the wrong one, so that's going back.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 21, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Quick OT: If you don't venture out of this section much, please check out this thread in Announcements and donate if you can.  http://www.specktra.net/t/192014/will-you-help-save-specktra


  We're nearly halfway to our goal, but we need to raise more money!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 21, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> We're nearly halfway to our goal, but we need to raise more money!


  I'm getting worried...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2015)

My dappen dishes have arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So glad I cancelled my C4N pre-order for these. 





  I also received my Bear Pawlish order. I'm actually really peed off with the BP woman. I forgot to enter the discount code when I ordered, but e-mailed her straight away to ask if she could apply the discount anyway, she never even bothered to reply. Thanks a lot. 





  And this is my mani. CbL Concrete Jungle with some decals I made with my new UberChic mat. They turned out okay, and I've learned from my mistakes. I added EP Djinn in a Bottle on everything, CJ is yet another holo that's not very holo. Hmm.









  Still no C4N orders, but the other UK lady who ordered hers at the same time as my second package, received hers today even though her tracking also stopped on the 28th August, so I'm a bit more hopeful now. Maybe tomorrow....


----------



## Anneri (Sep 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My dappen dishes have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh, you got an uber mat! Where did you order?
  Your butterfly wings look so pretty!

  Also, those CC holos look delicious. How different are the three to the right?

  SOME indie polish makers could use a course in marketing and PR 101!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Oh, you got an uber mat! Where did you order?
> Your butterfly wings look so pretty!
> 
> Also, those CC holos look delicious. How different are the three to the right?
> ...


  Thank you. I bought mine from She Sells Sea Shells, they are the UK stockists. 

  Quite different. Once has green sheen, one pink and one champagne. The closest 2 are the one on the left and the one on the right. 

  They really should! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also people are complaining that the indie polish industry is suffering because of the Mentality fiasco, but this isn't the way to keep people happy.


----------



## MRV (Sep 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I bought mine from She Sells Sea Shells, they are the UK stockists.
> 
> Quite different. Once has green sheen, one pink and one champagne. The closest 2 are the one on the left and the one on the right.
> 
> ...


  She has some nice stuff! I could do an Uber Mat, too. I need a surface to work on and protect my living room table. However, I just read from somewhere that the Uber Mat makes you feel only 20% more chic. So I dunno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  New mani's KBS Eclipse, CC Beyond and What's Your Sign? I needed to explore the space fog.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty manis! Love the green one. I think I prefer cooler mid greens over warmer ones. I don't like Xmas green polishes. I will keep the box in my mind, though my list to buy is way too long now, and this past month was so bad.
> 
> I also have a gap in my swatch sticks.  Uh, and thank you for reminding - I'm also running out of them! *adding to list
> 
> ...


  Thank you. 

  I think the Ubet Mat is quite cool and it wasn't too expensive, I really wanted it for making decals, but yes, it's good to protect the table too. 

  Very cool mani!

  Well guess what came in the post today? Both my C4N packages! No idea why they took 4 weeks to arrive, but luckily everything was intact, so I'm very relieved. All of the polishes are either C4N exclusives or LE, so didn't really fancy losing them. Still not sure if I order from here again, her attitude sucks. I also hate that bloody FB group, the admins are really rude and nasty. And Sisi is mostly just useless. 

















  I was really happy with how quickly my dappen dishes arrived, so went ahead and ordered the CC Oil Slick collection from her too. 

  Still not heard back from Different Dimension. I'll give her until Friday then go through Paypal for a refund. I hate this attitude. Your polish isn't as described, give refund or replace it. Grrr!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I bought mine from She Sells Sea Shells, they are the UK stockists.   Quite different. Once has green sheen, one pink and one champagne. The closest 2 are the one on the left and the one on the right.   They really should! :fuse:  Also people are complaining that the indie polish industry is suffering because of the Mentality fiasco, but this isn't the way to keep people happy.


  Absolutely! Are the CCs kind of holo with a shift?   





MRV said:


> Pretty manis! Love the green one. I think I prefer cooler mid greens over warmer ones. I don't like Xmas green polishes. I will keep the box in my mind, though my list to buy is way too long now, and this past month was so bad.  I also have a gap in my swatch sticks.  Uh, and thank you for reminding - I'm also running out of them! *adding to list   *  Good choices! The Red Sea one is very pretty. Hope you will get them before you leave. Thank you for tagging me, I finally ordered a few from the MP Collection and added one of the SBPs with them. Looks like the SBPs were easy to get now. I've managed only once (and with one) before. Although, I have not really tried. I'm not getting up in the middle of the night on the 7th, and the 22nd has always had less stuff I think. The one I got seems to be the most unpopular one - it's still available :haha: , but I did not really fancy the others.  Hope you will have a wonderful time in Sicily!   Yeah, I know.  I got my EPs yesterday. No problems. Mine also says 8, and 27 has been the figure for 3. She seems to put half the price or so, but didn't the price just go up. I have not revceived any answer from her.  But she was actually rather nice once - when I had to cancel my CC and was not able to wire money to my Paypal. I think I got my other CC working in time, so I did not have to negotiate with her in the end.  Thanks! Musroom Clound is very nice - an unusual combo amongst thermals. I think I've worn it, too.   Pretty hauls. But thumbs down to that woman!  Love the mani! The accents are very pretty.   I got two of the lighter ones (wearing one of them atm). They have different casts but I don't think the difference is great. The polish looks quite silvery and the cast is very sublte on the nail.   She has some nice stuff! I could do an Uber Mat, too. I need a surface to work on and protect my living room table. However, I just read from somewhere that the Uber Mat makes you feel only 20% more chic. So I dunno. :clueless: :haha:    New mani's KBS Eclipse, CC Beyond and What's Your Sign? I needed to explore the space fog.


  Multithanks MRV! I don't have any hope right now, the post office holds packages just for seven work days, and will then send it back. I can't just send a friend to the PO for me because it requieres my signature so they won't give it to her. Total crap. I would be happier if she had just send it out earlier- I ordered on the 7th and she send it on the 12th. Sigh.   





Anitacska said:


> Thank you.   I think the Ubet Mat is quite cool and it wasn't too expensive, I really wanted it for making decals, but yes, it's good to protect the table too.   Very cool mani!  Well guess what came in the post today? Both my C4N packages! No idea why they took 4 weeks to arrive, but luckily everything was intact, so I'm very relieved. All of the polishes are either C4N exclusives or LE, so didn't really fancy losing them. Still not sure if I order from here again, her attitude sucks. I also hate that bloody FB group, the admins are really rude and nasty. And Sisi is mostly just useless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wohoo! Was your tracking ever updated or did it still show that it's in LA? My last package from Llarowe just took 8 days to arrive - I was really pleased with that!


----------



## MRV (Sep 24, 2015)

October FFs:

  http://www.peachypolish.com/femme-fatale-cosmetics-the-midsummer-nights-dream-collection-swatches-review/


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> October FFs:
> 
> http://www.peachypolish.com/femme-fatale-cosmetics-the-midsummer-nights-dream-collection-swatches-review/


  Aah, love these! Gonna get all of them. FF is producing really unique and pretty polishes nowadays. Between them, Glam and Lilypad I've bought so many. Note that they're all Australian as well. Must be something in the water over there, lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2015)

Just seen on FB that Danny Dannels, the owner of Mentality has published a book. Too funny. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015P8H2KM Also I didn't know this, but they live in a mobile home in a caravan park (like gypsies) and that's where they make their nail polish too. They store the ingredients outside and mix the polish in plastic bottles! OMG! I am definitely never using my Mentality polishes again. Even if the base is fine, it sounds like they're just using whatever they can find in the trash to mix the polishes. Oh and I'm thinking they live in this mobile home with 4 children plus she's pregnant and they make the polish there?! Those poor children have no chance...


----------



## MRV (Sep 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen on FB that Danny Dannels, the owner of Mentality has published a book. Too funny. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015P8H2KM Also I didn't know this, but they live in a mobile home in a caravan park (like gypsies) and that's where they make their nail polish too. They store the ingredients outside and mix the polish in plastic bottles! OMG! I am definitely never using my Mentality polishes again. Even if the base is fine, it sounds like they're just using whatever they can find in the trash to mix the polishes. Oh and I'm thinking they live in this mobile home with 4 children plus she's pregnant and they make the polish there?! Those poor children have no chance...


  Mentality Nail Polish - Notoriety and Civil Disobedience Volume 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_He died at the age of two by electrocution -_ ??? Has anyone proofread the text?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Mentality Nail Polish - Notoriety and Civil Disobedience Volume 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 The first ghost polish maker!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks, Anitacska!
> 
> 
> Nice mani (love SYMM)! Pretty Glams, and those EdMs and FFs =
> ...


Oo, that's nice!  Storm looks cool.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Anneri said:


> We're going to Sicily, and I really hope I get my Elevations before we leave! Tracking shows that the parcel has been in Chicago for the last 5 days, hope Anitacska is right and it's actually already farther than that!


I wasn't even vaguely tempted by this box, but I like both your manis, especially the Black Cat. 
  Hope your Elevations turn up - I was tempted to try at the restock a couple of days ago, but I forgot (probably for the best!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's really pretty! Don't have this one. Having said that, I should really wear some of my Glams, I have bought so many lately and haven't worn them. But then again, I have so many other untrieds. I checked my spreadsheet and I have tried about 750 of my 3000+ polishes. Terrible.
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's really cool! I love the bit about how she never understood why Ariel would want to swap her fishtail for legs, but now she does, she must have been exhausted all the time!
> ...


Sorry to hear DD haven't helped out with your issue, too many sellers think they are more important than their customers.
  My untrieds are ridiculous too, but with my severe cutting down on shopping, hopefully I'll work my way through them eventually!
  Mushroom Cloud is lovely, especially when it's purple!  I still won't buy a thermal, I want something that still works by the time I get round to wearing it!
  Love your new polishes too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My dappen dishes have arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your CCs, especially the red one of course!  I haven't seen them on sale anywhere, not even on their own website.
  Your Bears look sooo pretty too, I have some of those of course!  How annoying about the discount though.  I must admit, now that they're being sold at RC, I don't know if I'd go direct again, she is a complete pain to try to contact (depends on the pricing of course, these days I have to think about that above convenience).
  Wow, making your own decals?  Interesting, looks good!  Shame about the CJ lacking oomph, thank heavens for toppers!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty manis! Love the green one. I think I prefer cooler mid greens over warmer ones. I don't like Xmas green polishes. I will keep the box in my mind, though my list to buy is way too long now, and this past month was so bad.
> 
> I also have a gap in my swatch sticks.  Uh, and thank you for reminding - I'm also running out of them! *adding to list
> 
> ...


I love this effect, and an uber chic mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think the Ubet Mat is quite cool and it wasn't too expensive, I really wanted it for making decals, but yes, it's good to protect the table too.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness they arrived safely!  Love them!  A couple of those FFs are definitely on my shopping list.
  Sorry you had so much hassle with C4N, I've always had a good experience with them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> October FFs:
> 
> http://www.peachypolish.com/femme-fatale-cosmetics-the-midsummer-nights-dream-collection-swatches-review/


At last she's brought out a collection that I can skip most of  - they're really pretty, but mostly need undies which I can't be bothered with, and a couple are way too pale for me, so I'll probably just want the green/blue one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just seen on FB that Danny Dannels, the owner of Mentality has published a book. Too funny. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015P8H2KM Also I didn't know this, but they live in a mobile home in a caravan park (like gypsies) and that's where they make their nail polish too. They store the ingredients outside and mix the polish in plastic bottles! OMG! I am definitely never using my Mentality polishes again. Even if the base is fine, it sounds like they're just using whatever they can find in the trash to mix the polishes. Oh and I'm thinking they live in this mobile home with 4 children plus she's pregnant and they make the polish there?! Those poor children have no chance...


Good grief, just unbelievable - and so bad for the name of the indie polish world.
  Sounds ridiculous, who knows what's in those polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2015)

Glam Polish Halloween trio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  They'll also have 15 limited edition batches in their shop. I feel another order coming on in October. Thank goodness Stackry are now shipping nail polish. I know it's expensive, but the last order I placed with Glam will cost less than £10 per polish, including their and Stackry's shipping, so it's not too bad if you buy in bulk.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Glam Polish Halloween trio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I keep getting tempted to order from Glam!  I've resisted so far...!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2015)

New mani is Spell Polish Escaping Gravity:
























Lovely easily seen shifts, it looks different every time I notice it - bit of a tricky formula, but worth the effort!


----------



## MRV (Sep 25, 2015)

A quick mani post: Powder Perfect Unobtainium with Elevation Grand Teton Sunset. So difficult to capture, there's so much going on but on camera, mostly meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Spell Polish Escaping Gravity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is very pretty. I've still not tried any of my Spells. 

  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *MRV* 


  A quick mani post: Powder Perfect Unobtainium with Elevation Grand Teton Sunset. So difficult to capture, there's so much going on but on camera, mostly meh.








  So pretty! Doesn't look at all meh. 


  My current mani is Color Club Resort to Red with Hare Reverie in Rubellite.





  Also here's my recent RC haul. The middle 3 are the anniversary exclusives (2 FM and Bear).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2015)

I was going to show you my ILNP haul today, but the cretin postman didn't bother to ring my doorbell, just left a note, so I'll have to collect it tomorrow from the PO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I've only got a new mani to show, it's Nubar Wildlife with Deborah Lippmann Glitter and Be Gay.


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to show you my ILNP haul today, but the cretin postman didn't bother to ring my doorbell, just left a note, so I'll have to collect it tomorrow from the PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That's not good service! I think I saw a caricature of such a postman last week. They are everywhere.






 Old fave! And that DL is total bling. Pretty combo!


----------



## MRV (Sep 28, 2015)

So I tried out the new Creative Shop stamper, and I've never gotten this sharp images before! The polish is Elevation I Got the Axe (with CC What's Your Sign? and Konads).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> So I tried out the new Creative Shop stamper, and I've never gotten this sharp images before! The polish is Elevation I Got the Axe (with CC What's Your Sign? and Konads).


  Lovely mani, that stamper is really good, I agree. 

  I really want to try the clear headed stamper, can't remember what make it is, but looks so useful. I can never stamp straight or in the middle. 

  I've picked up my ILNP haul and I'm really happy with it. Mountain View especially looks amazing. 









  My current mani is Cadillacquer Day Is Gone with Barry M Rockstar on the accents. I took the press on nail off last night as it was growing off and couldn't be bothered to replace it, but also trimmed my other nails as they were getting in the way they were so long. I also broke my right thumb nail off the other day (again, right down to the live bit), so that's a shortie now as well.


----------



## MRV (Sep 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hahaha, yes, rowing boats. They might as well at this rate. Wouldn't be slower.
> 
> ...


  Thanks! Just ordered a bunch of new plates. Now I only need new stamping polishes as I can't go mental any more!

  Lovely haul! I also made an ILNP wish list last week (for the whole 2015), and managed to squeeze 4 collections into just 14.

  Pretty combo! Sorry about your nails. I think mine are getting a bit better even though I have been lazy taking care of them lately.


  New mani's the lovely FFs, Infamous Riddle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and March Hare (which looks brown rather than green/golden on me, but it has the same green cast as the base colour of IR).


----------



## MRV (Sep 30, 2015)

http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/product-category/presale/


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> http://femmefatalecosmetics.com.au/product-category/presale/


  They are all very nice! Thinking of putting in an order. Hope she continues with the 3 AUD value. Are you ordering?


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> They are all very nice! Thinking of putting in an order. Hope she continues with the 3 AUD value. Are you ordering?


  Yes, placed an order earlier today. Did you notice there's now a 10 bottle minimum for international orders?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yes, placed an order earlier today. Did you notice there's now a 10 bottle minimum for international orders?


  Yay! I've just placed my order. Yes, I did notice. To be honest, it's not really worth ordering less than that anyway as the DHL charge is $47 regardless.


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! I've just placed my order. Yes, I did notice. To be honest,* it's not really worth ordering less than that anyway* as the DHL charge is $47 regardless.








 Not to mention ten polishes cost like nothing atm, and with all the extra costs it's still ok. Last time my order contained 13 and now 12 polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2015)

MRV said:


> Not to mention ten polishes cost like nothing atm, and with all the extra costs it's still ok. Last time my order contained 13 and now 12 polishes.


  Yeah, last time I ordered 12 and this time again 12. How did you make it 13?


----------



## MRV (Oct 1, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, last time I ordered 12 and this time again 12. How did you make it 13?


  I actually missed out on the COTM and still had 13 FFs. This time I got 11 FFs and one EdM.


----------



## MRV (Oct 2, 2015)

New mani's Enchanted October 2014, accent nail Elevation SBP: The Gunflint.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post: Powder Perfect Unobtainium with Elevation Grand Teton Sunset. So difficult to capture, there's so much going on but on camera, mostly meh.


Ooo, lovely, I do have the PP, looking forward to wearing it.  They look good together!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post: Powder Perfect Unobtainium with Elevation Grand Teton Sunset. So difficult to capture, there's so much going on but on camera, mostly meh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, I'm skipping Paint The Rainbow - the polishes look lovely, but not unique.  I bet I regret it when I see yours!!!
  Love the mani, just my kind of colour - and I've been fancying some Hare for a while now, though I've resisted.
  Your haul looks really pretty!  (I did get the Bear anniversary polish too!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to show you my ILNP haul today, but the cretin postman didn't bother to ring my doorbell, just left a note, so I'll have to collect it tomorrow from the PO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty - a nice shade of green in the first pic.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> So I tried out the new Creative Shop stamper, and I've never gotten this sharp images before! The polish is Elevation I Got the Axe (with CC What's Your Sign? and Konads).


Looks nice and sharp!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Hahaha, yes, rowing boats. They might as well at this rate. Wouldn't be slower.
> 
> ...


Oo, fabulous, I could easily go mad for those ILNPs if I had the money.  I may need a couple, but probably get them from Rainbow Connection.
  Nice mani too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> New mani's Enchanted October 2014, accent nail Elevation SBP: The Gunflint.


  I like this a lot.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2015)

My latest mani is Grace-full Polish - Vlad III:  The Tyrant
























It looks so different as the light changes!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Grace-full Polish - Vlad III:  The Tyrant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  This is very pretty! I only have a couple of Grace-full Polishes, I couldn't be bothered to start with a new brand, only got the RC anniversary exclusive and the one in the box.

  I placed an order with Glam last night for the Halloween polishes (the trio and a few of the LE flakies), didn't go too mad, quite proud of myself.

  Still waiting for my Lilypads from a month ago, they're coming via her US distributor, that's going to be an epic nail mail.

  Have you seen the new EdMs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 http://nails.annagorelova.com/emily-de-molly-september-release/


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I like this on you! Didn't get these for myself as they're not really my colour, but they are pretty.
> 
> I broke another nail while gardening and my cuticles are looking quite bad at the moment. The garden's sorted now, so they should hopefully recover.
> 
> ...


  I'm looking forward to seeing the PTR polishes!  It's the kind of box I'd probably have bought at Llarowe prices, but not at RC ones.  I didn't realise you would already have it!
  That's the only Grace-Full polish I've got so far, but I'm impressed enough that I may end up getting a few more.
  I had great news yesterday, I've been offered a full time permanent job - not great money, but an improvement on my part time salary - I may have celebrated with a few of those new Glam Halloween polishes...
  I really like that EdM collection, such pretty colours.  I do have a soft spot for her holos particularly.
  Just too many gorgeous polishes, it's hard to finance keeping up with them - and I really fancy the latest Powder Perfect set as well, waiting for C4N or a European dealer to pick them up!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the PTR polishes!  It's the kind of box I'd probably have bought at Llarowe prices, but not at RC ones.  I didn't realise you would already have it!
> That's the only Grace-Full polish I've got so far, but I'm impressed enough that I may end up getting a few more.
> I had great news yesterday, I've been offered a full time permanent job - not great money, but an improvement on my part time salary - I may have celebrated with a few of those new Glam Halloween polishes...
> I really like that EdM collection, such pretty colours.  I do have a soft spot for her holos particularly.
> Just too many gorgeous polishes, it's hard to finance keeping up with them - and I really fancy the latest Powder Perfect set as well, waiting for C4N or a European dealer to pick them up!


  Ooh, what new PP set? Have you got a link? 

  That's great news about your job! More money is always good, even if it's not that great. I have no hope in hell finding a part time job that fits around school hours and school holidays. Luckily my husband has agreed to a rather generous monthly maintenance, plus I'll have a nice big sum of savings in my account, so although I won't be able to spend hundreds on polish, I will be able to afford a few polishes here and there. Firstly I need to get some storage though, but that will only happen after he's moved out - looking like it'll be next month. 

  I have a shed load of new polishes that arrived over the last few days.

  Color Club multichromes













  RC haul with anniversary exclusives and CbL charity polish









  Paint The Rainbow box (middle is Freckles Polish). There was also a sheet of nail vinyls and some Rainbow Drops.





  EP Monsters Ink. This cost me £17. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is very pretty, but that's a lot for one polish.





  Finally my mani which is one of the worst ones ever. It's Liquid Sky Lacquer Ambridge Rose topped with Maybelline Color Show Tutti Fruity. The LSL was very sheer, 3 coats and still VNL, the Maybelline is also very sheer. It has some blue to green glitter on it that didn't show up in the pictures. Then I fell asleep and crinkled it on my middle finger. Meh. Will change it today. Need to get an inspiration, but now have a cold, so will probably be very tired by the evening. 





  Not nail related, but I went to a gig last night and met this guy afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He used to be the guitar player in Europe between 1987 and 1992, now doing his solo stuff.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, what new PP set? Have you got a link?
> 
> That's great news about your job! More money is always good, even if it's not that great. I have no hope in hell finding a part time job that fits around school hours and school holidays. Luckily my husband has agreed to a rather generous monthly maintenance, plus I'll have a nice big sum of savings in my account, so although I won't be able to spend hundreds on polish, I will be able to afford a few polishes here and there. Firstly I need to get some storage though, but that will only happen after he's moved out - looking like it'll be next month.
> 
> ...


  Powder Perfect Quest for Paradise collection:
  http://www.wondrouslypolished.com/2015/09/powder-perfect-quest-for-paradise.html

  Nice haul!  The CCs look cool (though maybe not unique!).
  The CbL charity polish looks nicer than I expected too.
  Thanks for PTR pic, I'm fairly happy I skipped this again, though the Grace-full may be calling my name!  I'm still waiting for my Monsters Ink, I love it from your pic.
  That mani is poor, not up to your usual standards at all - it's a bit old fashioned looking!  But yay on meeting one of your musical inspirations!
  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2015)

New mani is Cupcake Polish Just Sleighing Around:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Cupcake Polish Just Sleighing Around:


  Very pretty!

  My current mani is CbL Obsession with Kelara Mother Earth 2.0. This is a really nice autumnal colour.


----------



## MRV (Oct 5, 2015)

A quick mani post: EdM Garnet Fire.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post: EdM Garnet Fire.


  Very pretty. I've yet to use mine.

  My small RC order came today. The only things outstanding now are 3 Australian orders, one from Lilypad, one from Glam and one from FF. And i have a Glam parcel waiting at Stackry already, but I'll ship the two together. Now I have to try and be good. We'll see how long that lasts, lol. I do really want the new Polished by KPT and the new EdMs, and I'm guessing there'll be some nem EP monthlies soon as well seeing that it's now October.


----------



## lumaday (Oct 5, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this - but ISO Zoya NYFW 2015 satins trio - it was free with a $25 purchase a month or two ago and I missed out.  Please DM me if you have it and are willing to swap or sell!  Thanks ladies


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2015)

Quick mani pictures: Picture Polish Fool's Gold with ILNP Money Bin. The ILNP is so blingy, it's amazing!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2015)

Keep forgetting to say this, MRV, I've got a refund from Different Dimension, After starting a Paypal dispute and escalating it to a claim not having heard from her for a week, she finally e-mailed me to ask if I'd like a different polish or a refund. Apparently she had been trying to reformulate the polish for me, but wasn't successful. Sounds like BS to me, but at least I've got the money back. Has she contacted you since?

  Also, EP has sent me an e-mail about the monthlies pre-order this Saturday at 10 am PDT (I think that's 6 pm UK time). It will last 24 hours and it's for Sept, Oct and Nov. In case you didn't get the e-mail again.

  Oh and bloody USPS only went and delivered my package to the wrong address this time! I ordered a few of the Halloween Glams for me and another lady and had them sent to Stackry, only to find that the tracking shows it's been delivered, but they don't have it. Apparently USPS will try to get it back from wherever it is and redeliver it. Fingers crossed, as these are really LE and I'd hate to miss out on them. Argh!


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Grace-full Polish - Vlad III:  The Tyrant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very nice! A bit like Garnet Fire I was wearing earlier this week.


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, what new PP set? Have you got a link?
> 
> That's great news about your job! More money is always good, even if it's not that great. I have no hope in hell finding a part time job that fits around school hours and school holidays. Luckily my husband has agreed to a rather generous monthly maintenance, plus I'll have a nice big sum of savings in my account, so although I won't be able to spend hundreds on polish, I will be able to afford a few polishes here and there. Firstly I need to get some storage though, but that will only happen after he's moved out - looking like it'll be next month.
> 
> ...


  Pretty hauls! And that EP, sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Poor mani, we can't win them all!

  Oh, was that random or did you go to see his gig?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Oh, gardening is tough to hands. I was tending my plants a few weeks ago and my hands were all scratchy afterwards.
> 
> Yes, those EdMs are really lovely! I try not to get too many 'just' holos (still ordered a few EdMs recently), but I have to get 2-4 of these!
> 
> ...


  Lol, no, it was his gig. He played quite a few Europe songs from the time has was with the band, but sadly his voice isn't up to Joey's at all. Still it was fun and he was very nice and friendly.


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Keep forgetting to say this, MRV, I've got a refund from Different Dimension, After starting a Paypal dispute and escalating it to a claim not having heard from her for a week, she finally e-mailed me to ask if I'd like a different polish or a refund. Apparently she had been trying to reformulate the polish for me, but wasn't successful. Sounds like BS to me, but at least I've got the money back. Has she contacted you since?
> 
> Also, EP has sent me an e-mail about the monthlies pre-order this Saturday at 10 am PDT (I think that's 6 pm UK time). It will last 24 hours and it's for Sept, Oct and Nov. In case you didn't get the e-mail again.
> 
> Oh and bloody USPS only went and delivered my package to the wrong address this time! I ordered a few of the Halloween Glams for me and another lady and had them sent to Stackry, only to find that the tracking shows it's been delivered, but they don't have it. Apparently USPS will try to get it back from wherever it is and redeliver it. Fingers crossed, as these are really LE and I'd hate to miss out on them. Argh!


  Oh, that's great! I have not heard anything from her.

  Yes, thanks, I got the message but no word from her either. 

  Zut! Why people accept packages that are not theirs?? Hope you will get them back/replaced. I think I need that Glam trio, too.


----------



## MRV (Oct 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, no, it was his gig. He played quite a few Europe songs from the time has was with the band, but sadly his voice isn't up to Joey's at all. Still it was fun and he was very nice and friend


  That's nice. Sounds like you had a lovely time.

  Here you often run into celebrities. Like today I had lunch at the same place with a singer/musician who was really popular in the 80's and again currently. Come to think of it, we are actually very low key. My colleague told recently that he had seen the president of the republic between the aisles of a local megamarket - and no security in sight!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2015)

MRV said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Pretty for the fall! And nice shift. I don't have this one.
> ...


  Thanks. Still not feeling great. Also very tired. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's Esmaltes da Kelly. 

  Thank you.

  It seems a Paypal claim might be the way to go. 

  Thankfully my package has been found and delivered into my Stackry locker. Phew!

  Today's mani is Lilypad Lacquer Fuchsia Flame. On the accents i used Barry M Orchid, then had the bright idea to do a watermarble on top with EP Queen of the Castle and Ciate Confetti which is a glitter topper. Turns out glitters don't watermarble. So ended up just throwing a lot more glitter on top of the EP. It looks nice and sparkly, just not what I was aiming for.


----------



## MRV (Oct 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Still not feeling great. Also very tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  About DD: I gather you ordered the polish directly from DD. I got mine from Llarowe so a claim might not be an option for me.

  That's good news!

  I've also been wondering about watermarbling glitters, now we know it's not working. Some sparkly combos would be nice to try out. I've noticed that many toppers show up better on lighter polishes though (like East London did). That Lilypad looks really nice, but it does not seem to be available any more.


  Latest manis: CC Cash Only with some Bundle Monster stamping. At first there were some difficulties, I dunno, could not get anything on the new stamper.





  And an Elevation SBP: Wild Eyed Child of the Sun with some stickers from SSSS. The Elevation is kind of a metallic neon jelly holo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> That's exactly what I tough, old fashioned looking. The LSL looked so much better in the bottle/pictures. Oh well, changed it now.
> 
> Thanks. My cold is still raging, feel pretty rubbish today, guessing the 6.45 wake up didn't help. And it's raining. Meh.
> 
> ...


Pretty mani, very autumnal. 
  Is that one of the CbLs which all looked really similar in a single collection?   Trying to figure out why I don't have it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post: EdM Garnet Fire.


Really nice!  I'm glad I bought this one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty. I've yet to use mine.
> 
> My small RC order came today. The only things outstanding now are 3 Australian orders, one from Lilypad, one from Glam and one from FF. And i have a Glam parcel waiting at Stackry already, but I'll ship the two together. Now I have to try and be good. We'll see how long that lasts, lol. I do really want the new Polished by KPT and the new EdMs, and I'm guessing there'll be some nem EP monthlies soon as well seeing that it's now October.


Pretty!  I don't have any EdKs at all - and I'm trying to resist the CbL as well, I'm sure I must have something similar!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani pictures: Picture Polish Fool's Gold with ILNP Money Bin. The ILNP is so blingy, it's amazing!


I really like both of these polishes - and own neither!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Oh, gardening is tough to hands. I was tending my plants a few weeks ago and my hands were all scratchy afterwards.
> 
> Yes, those EdMs are really lovely! I try not to get too many 'just' holos (still ordered a few EdMs recently), but I have to get 2-4 of these!
> 
> ...


Thanks MRV, I did indeed accept the offer, I have received a contract and emailed my notice in to work.  I do hope it works out, because I've loved my current role, but it's not a long-term solution - hopefully this new one will be!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Still not feeling great. Also very tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good news your package was found!  I like your mani - and a learning experience too!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2015)

MRV said:


> About DD: I gather you ordered the polish directly from DD. I got mine from Llarowe so a claim might not be an option for me.
> 
> That's good news!
> 
> ...


Very nice!   I love the gold stamping especially. 
  I don't think the EP yellow would suit me, but it works well on you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2015)

New mani is Cupcake Polish - Bluebell Girls:







  In real life this is much more of a green than a blue, but my camera obviously disagrees!  It's also a million times more vibrant than the first pic shows - maybe the nicest polish I have worn!  Love it, you should all buy one!   (Or wear the one you have, you know who I'm pointing at...!!!)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Cupcake Polish - Bluebell Girls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty! Hahaha, note taken! Trouble is I have so many untrieds. I'm trying to try a new one as well as an old one at a time. 

  Today's mani is Cadillacquer Dream On with Different Dimension Scar and some very wonky stamping (with YSL Yellow Gold).









  Only managed to catch the evening sun, which is a shame as Scar is so sparkly!

  Anyone ordered the EP mysteries? I've placed too orders to prevent getting caught, even though I hate myself for giving her an extra $7.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Great manis!
> 
> Perhaps you could contact Llarowe about the DD polish? I find it really shocking that she hasn't got back to you.
> 
> ...


  ooo! Scar is really nice!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 10, 2015)

Misa - Lash Out  2 coats, this dries really matte, much nicer with topcoat.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


  Multithanks Fuzzy! Nice to see you around. Glad your cold is gone. Mine is on its way out too. 

  Nice mani as well!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2015)

I missed FedEx with my delivery of 30+ Glam polishes, so no haul picture today, but here's my mani: Glam Polish Ice Palace with EdM Dramatic Entrance and some stamping (with YSL White Gold). 









  Ice Palace has a really nice purple shift to it which is hard to capture on camera.

  Anyway, FedEx gave me a fright as when I tried to go online to rearrange delivery, it said there's no package with that tracking number, then I phoned the depot and they said the same. Eventually someone called the driver who did have the package and I asked them to hold it so I can pick it up tomorrow. Phew!

  My Femme Fatales are on their way (estimated to arrive on Thursday) and I've not been asked to pay any tax on them!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm back!

  Plus, did you all see this: http://pshiiit.com/information-restock-enchanted-polish/

  I'm a bit confused though - I just clicked on her link because I saw her new collab shade Pandore and now it's not listed? My French isn't the best, so hopefully can chime in? It's a wonderful red I think and I like to have another shot at Scintealleant, even if I think her shipping fees are getting always more ridiculous. Bah.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's the link to the restock and the new colour is there: http://pshiiitboutiqueletiroirenchante.bigcartel.com/

  I'm not buying it, not paying 32 euros for just one polish. It's pretty though. Maybe another time.


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh, crap. When did this happen? Today? By the time I noticed there were only three polishes available that I don't have. Just ordering two would be over 50 Euros. Had there been four I could have ordered... but now this made me just eat an overdose of cookies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Welcome back, Anneri!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, crap. When did this happen? Today? By the time I noticed there were only three polishes available that I don't have. Just ordering two would be over 50 Euros. Had there been four I could have ordered... but now this made me just eat an overdose of cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not all is lost, MRV!

  Here's what she says on FB:

  Bonjour !
  Le premier restock de la marque Enchanted Polish aura lieu aujourd'hui à 17h sur le lien suivant (la boutique est actuellement en maintenance):
http://pshiiitboutiqueletiroirenchante.bigcartel.com/
   Le second restock, avec la même quantité, aura lieu demain ou après demain plutôt dans la soirée pour permettre à celles qui sont au travail d'y accéder aussi, comme d'habitude je vous tiendrai au courant du jour et de l'heure quand je le saurai !
  Si vous n'avez pas encore lu toutes les infos pratiques qui vous simplifient la vie, je vous invite à le faire juste ici :
http://pshiiit.com/information-restock-enchanted-polish/
  Je vous laisse avec un aperçu de Pandore, la nouvelle collaboration entre la marque et moi même qui sera également disponible a 17h! J'espère qu'il vous plait, en tout cas moi c'est mon chéridamourdefifoumalade _„tongue“-Emoticon_ (pardon) (désolée)
  Il ne me reste plus qu'à vous souhaiter un bon shopping, merci à toutes, bisous!

  So there will be another one tomorrow or the day after!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, crap. When did this happen? Today? By the time I noticed there were only three polishes available that I don't have. Just ordering two would be over 50 Euros. Had there been four I could have ordered... but now this made me just eat an overdose of cookies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I saw it on Instagram at about 1 pm, then she posted on FB too. Hope you manage to get what you want at the next restock. EP hasn't said a word about it at all.


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2015)

Oh, thank you, Anneri! I've been trying to follow her IG (hate the sheet size pics I get there though - how do you get rid of them?) but that seems to be the only place with no info on this! And why can't she put all the info in just one place? I tried to eye the restock info through to see if there are more than one restock but did not notice anything.


----------



## MRV (Oct 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I saw it on Instagram at about 1 pm, then she posted on FB too. Hope you manage to get what you want at the next restock. EP hasn't said a word about it at all.


  I haven't checked the IG today. The restock info says the restock will happen during the "following weeks" so I assumed she has posted it earlier (than today?). Did not find any date for that post either. Thanks, I'm home tomorrow and later on Thursday, so maybe.


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice mani!
> 
> Great haul and mani, oops to the smooshed one lol
> sorry about your cold, I hope you feel better soon!
> ...


  Great to have you back, Fuzzy! Thanks!


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I missed FedEx with my delivery of 30+ Glam polishes, so no haul picture today, but here's my mani: Glam Polish Ice Palace with EdM Dramatic Entrance and some stamping (with YSL White Gold).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Very pretty! They all go lovely together. I don't have DE but I did get IP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Did you get the Glams?

  Already? Mine are not even on their way and I ordered before you!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Latest manis: PP autumn with FF Sunset Dreams of Ice Cream. The PP is very orange, not red (the phone argh).





  And OPI It's a Piazza Cake with some Elevation Marco Polo polishes (I did not even think about it!)





  The OPI is a lovely terra. Reminds me of those spicy YSLs.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2015)

Had a really crappy day yesterday, nail polish wise. Picked up the Glam package from FedEx and when I opened the box I noticed that she only sent me one Omen polish, even though I ordered 2 (one for a friend) AND one of the polishes broke in transit. Luckily I was later able to transfer it into an empty OPI bottle as it was a clean break. Then I left it all in the car because my husband was home (we had our second mediation session to sort out the finances for the divorce - which incidentally went really well and he agreed to a rather generous monthly maintenance for me and the children, so it seems i may not have to give up buying polish entirely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Anyway, brought the box in from the car when he popped out and managed to drop it in the living room. Broke 2 polishes, completely, into pieces, no way of saving them. One was from the Wicked Intent collection (Torment) which will be easy to replace from RC, but the other one was one of the LE batches (#7) which you can only get from Glam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I paid $75 for shipping from Stackry, there is no way I'm going to order just a couple of polishes. (Incidentally it still works out at only £10 a polish, so not bad, but I did have 34 polishes shipped.) There was polish on EVERY bottle, after emptying out the box, on my hands, such a hideous mess. Today I spent ages cleaning all the bottles with acetone, of course one of the broken polishes was glitter, so it was even harder. Pffft.

  She has already refunded me for the missing Omen, and my friend and I will share the bottle, I'll give her 5 ml and still have 7 ml left which should be more than enough. She also asked for 3 other polishes, but there was a one per customer limit on Inferno, so she will give me 5 ml out of hers to even it out. So I guess it's not ALL that bad, but I was so cross with myself, I have no idea how I dropped the flipping box. 

  Anyway, here are all the polishes, they are all very pretty.





  Yes, the green batch polish is VERY similar to It's Alive, also on the left, below. 
















  The four polishes on the left were requested by my friend, so she's having the 2 on the left and then sharing the other two with me. These are much prettier irl.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice teal! And you always have so neat (cuticule) edges.
> 
> 
> Very pretty! They all go lovely together. I don't have DE but I did get IP
> ...


  Nice manis! Very orange this week. I didn't get that FF, not hugely into orange myself. 

  Sorry to hear your FFs haven't even shipped yet. I don't know how she's shipped mine already, but I'm not complaining. Hope I don't miss the DHL delivery, I'll be out a fair bit tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2015)

Pshiiit has the maintenance page up now, so prepare for a restock sometime very soon!


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2015)

Today?? I should already be sleeping! It's close to midnight here.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 14, 2015)

This takes a looooong time!

  Apparently it's today and again tomorrow?! Not sure about that.


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2015)

Has she said something somewhere? Yesterday she said that she will announce the date and time as soon as she knows them.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 14, 2015)

In the same FB post she said today or tomorrow later in the evening for the second restock. I quoted it in my post yesterday. Why I think there'll be a third one - nobody knows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maaaaaayyyyybe it was just wishful thinking?! Will try to unearth it.


----------



## MRV (Oct 14, 2015)

L'heure du dodo!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 14, 2015)

Is that the proper term for a late hour, MRV? If so, it should bring me luck with this I guess - my old nickname is Dodo!

  I find it rather strange that we get the maintenance page for so long! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it's tomorrow after all?

  I'm tired but I don't want to go to bed and miss out!

  Btw, with the code SHIPPING you're supposed to get a reduction of your shipping fees.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Is that the proper term for a late hour, MRV? If so, it should bring me luck with this I guess - my old nickname is Dodo!
> 
> I find it rather strange that we get the maintenance page for so long!
> 
> ...


  Do you know how much discount you get? Btw, why can't she just offer cheaper shipping?

  The restock is tonight at 9 pm, it will not include Taro Milk Tea, but everything else will be available. 

  Here's what she posted on FB:

Bonsoir bonsoir !
Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup pour vos commandes lors du premier restock EP, et merci pour l'accueil enthousiaste fait à Pandore  Ca me fait, évidemment, ultra plaisir, même si je trépigne de le voir maintenant sur vos ongles !! Viiite Facteurs !
Quelques petits points:
 Toutes vos commandes sont désormais prêtes. Certaines envoyées aujourd'hui, d'autres dans les sacs pour un envoi demain... Yahoooooo !
  Ce qui veut dire que nous sommes prêts pour le second round (et dernier pour cette fois) qui se déroulera, trrrramtadamdaaaam:
  JEUDI (demain donc) A 21H Sur le lien suivant:http://pshiiitboutiqueletiroirenchante.bigcartel.com/





  ATTENTION: si vous vous retrouvez, après la tentative de paiement, sur la boutique avec un message d'erreur, c'est que votre commande n'est sans doute pas passée. Si vous n'avez pas de mail de confirmation de paypal dans la dizaine de minutes qui suit IL EST CERTAIN que la commande n'est pas passée. C'est sans doute car l'un des vernis que vous souhaitiez se retrouve en rupture ou en cours d'achat par quelqu'un d'autre, cela pour éviter que vous achetiez un vernis que je ne serai pas en mesure de vous envoyer ce qui est une bonne chose finalement!
A retenir donc: si pas de mail de paypal, pas de commande validée, tentez de repasser une commande avec le vernis en rupture en moins. Si dans le pire des cas deux commandes sont validées, il est toujours possible d'en annuler une.
Si votre navigateur ne vous permet pas de retenter la nouvelle commande, vous pouvez changer de navigateur (chrome, firefox, safari, etc...) votre cache bloque sans doute la commande 
  ATTENTION POUR LES MULES / POUR LES ELOIGNEES QUI FONT ENVOYER CHEZ LEURS MULES: Les filles, il faut penser à mettre le nom de la personne chez qui vous faites envoyer votre commande.... Si vous ne mettez que votre nom à vous et l'adresse de votre mule, le vernis ne pourra pas être livré, il va me revenir pour cause de destinataire inconnu. J'ai rajouté à la main pour certaines que je reconnaissais mais je ne suis pas infaillible et c'est dur de retenir les adresses de chacune par coeur! Je ne prendrai pas les frais de renvois à ma charge dans ces cas là, donc pensez à dire à vos amies americaines ou autre de mettre VOTRE NOM sur l'adresse de livraison !
  RUPTURE:
Le vernis TARO MILK TEA ne fera pas partie du restock demain, je ne sais pas ce que j'ai fait, emmêlage de pinceaux grave de ouf OKLM, mais j'ai tout mis au premier round parce que je ne suis qu'une petite écervelée. DONC IL NE SERA PAS LA ! Pour tout le reste, tout est bon.
  Voilà je crois que c'est tout, n'hésitez pas à me dire si j'ai oublié quelque chose !
  Merci pour votre attention les EP'ettes !
  Cam


----------



## Anneri (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you Anitacska!

  Meh, I wanted TMT.

  There was something about the price reduction for shipping in the general info post she posted a few days ago. I think shipping is just horribly expensive in France, I remember Dominique telling that some time ago.

  And couldn't she have posted that earlier about it not happening yesterday evening? I'm so tired today!!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 15, 2015)

I think I'm not going to take part after all. There are no 4 I like enough, and ordering 4 would be about 80 Euros. I've had waaay to many expenses this month and I'm not going add on any more. Plus I'm going to take two trips abroad in two and three months, so no.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm still undecided - especially now that I only have 3 I really want. We'll see. I foresee that I won't be lucky anyway tonight with Pandore and Scintealleant, and then I'll just leave it be. Oh well.  Where are you going to MRV? Are you going on vacation?


----------



## MRV (Oct 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Where are you going to MRV? Are you going on vacation?


  It's just short work related trips, first to Copenhagen (never been there) and the second one is still open (some European city anyways). But you know those airports and tax free MU and MAC!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah, I know! On my last trip I ended up with some of the Estee Lauder Lip Potions and their lash primer - don't know how that happened!   It turns out that I'll be skipping tonight as well, I just bought the Holiday Meteorites. I I don't fancy another round of stalking anyways. I think I'll get NCLA Redicalist at some point, that and Teal the End are close enough to Pandore and Scintealliant for me. Just read that on ig where Pshiiit herself confirmed that. So, yeah.


----------



## MRV (Oct 15, 2015)

We can congratulate ourselves! Looks like in 20 minutes just 4 are SO!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 15, 2015)

MRV said:


> We can congratulate ourselves! Looks like in 20 minutes just 4 are SO!


  The good ones!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Had a really crappy day yesterday, nail polish wise. Picked up the Glam package from FedEx and when I opened the box I noticed that she only sent me one Omen polish, even though I ordered 2 (one for a friend) AND one of the polishes broke in transit. Luckily I was later able to transfer it into an empty OPI bottle as it was a clean break. Then I left it all in the car because my husband was home (we had our second mediation session to sort out the finances for the divorce - which incidentally went really well and he agreed to a rather generous monthly maintenance for me and the children, so it seems i may not have to give up buying polish entirely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  oh no! That sure was a no good, very bad, awful nail polish day


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 15, 2015)

And my mani is CbL Gunfighter  Lots of pics in all sorts of lighting and angles!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> That's good!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


  This is pretty. Don't think I own this one.

  The polish gods did make up for the bad day on Wednesday as my FF order arrived yesterday. I actually missed the DHL guy in the morning and requested redelivery for today, but he came back at 5.30 pm as he didn't want me to have to stay in today! What a nice person! 

  Turns out I did have to pay £3.31 tax on it which they only told me yesterday morning, so I was trying to do that on my mobile while walking Max. Still not bad, if it had been 12 bottles of EP, I would've had to pay well over £30, not £3!

  Here's my FF order, these are all so pretty! MRV, did you manage to get the FB group exclusive?

























  Yesterday I met up with my friend whom I bought some Glams for and she picked up the CbL Halloween duo to share, she loves orange I love purple, so she gave me Ghouls Just Wanna Have Fun. I also picked up Orly Lilac Gloss Glitter (just when did Orly become so unadventurous about naming their polishes?) and a Nails Inc set in TKMaxx.





  Finally here's my mani, CbL My Own Private Paradise with Barry M Sociallite. I think I need to keep this on for a couple more days as I can't bear the thought of washing the glitter off my hurting thumb.


----------



## MRV (Oct 16, 2015)

A quick mani post: Cupcake Berry Good Looking. This is so insanely PINK purple!!! The phone ruins it all.
  ¨


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Great manis!
> 
> Perhaps you could contact Llarowe about the DD polish? I find it really shocking that she hasn't got back to you.
> 
> ...


  Thanks for that, I start in 2 weeks!
  Pretty mani, like the stamping particularly.
  I sent the EP mysteries to my Stackry box, hoping they arrive before I have to forward my Glams.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


Love that colour - I've never tried Misa, but it looks fantastic.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I missed FedEx with my delivery of 30+ Glam polishes, so no haul picture today, but here's my mani: Glam Polish Ice Palace with EdM Dramatic Entrance and some stamping (with YSL White Gold).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love everything about that mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Here's the link to the restock and the new colour is there: http://pshiiitboutiqueletiroirenchante.bigcartel.com/
> 
> I'm not buying it, not paying 32 euros for just one polish. It's pretty though. Maybe another time.


Missed this until it was gone, tried at the second restock, thought I'd got it then it was gone 
  I love Pandora, I really hope I catch it next restock.  I was going to add a couple of the ones I don't have to make the shipping a bit better, but the two I wanted most sold out as well, and honestly I was only really shopping for Pandora.  So disappointed, I was sure I was getting it till the Paypal spinning wheel of death got me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Nice teal! And you always have so neat (cuticule) edges.
> 
> 
> Very pretty! They all go lovely together. I don't have DE but I did get IP
> ...


Those are both lovely and autumnal - I especially like the first one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Had a really crappy day yesterday, nail polish wise. Picked up the Glam package from FedEx and when I opened the box I noticed that she only sent me one Omen polish, even though I ordered 2 (one for a friend) AND one of the polishes broke in transit. Luckily I was later able to transfer it into an empty OPI bottle as it was a clean break. Then I left it all in the car because my husband was home (we had our second mediation session to sort out the finances for the divorce - which incidentally went really well and he agreed to a rather generous monthly maintenance for me and the children, so it seems i may not have to give up buying polish entirely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh, what a disaster, I can just imagine it (remember me dropping a giant drawer of polish and breaking several, with polish everywhere?).  At least most of it was salvageable and Glam were decent about the missing.
  It's a spectacular haul - I have several of these waiting for me in the US, looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


That's nice - I skipped this one, I think I got the rest of the collection, but greens are usually what I forego when I'm trying to cut down!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> So nobody ordered then? I just wasn't going to spend £23 on one polish, £17 for Monsters Ink was bad enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FFs look lovely, though I still think I'll be skipping them.
  That's a pretty mani too, nice colours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> A quick mani post: Cupcake Berry Good Looking. This is so insanely PINK purple!!! The phone ruins it all.
> ¨


Wow, so vibrant!  I have this one as well, must wear it soon (as I am always saying...!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2015)

New mani - Femme Fatale - Solar Storm:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Femme Fatale - Solar Storm:


  This is so pretty! I need to wear mine too!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2015)

Well, my bad luck continues. I said I hurt my right thumb and then the acetone really killed it, well it still hasn't healed up, so went to my GP today and he gave me antibiotics. It hurts so much if anything touches it, and since it's my right thumb and I'm right handed, it's hard to avoid that. Then on top of it all, I managed to bash my thumb against a door frame and split the nail down into the nail bed. So now I'm wearing plasters both downwards and sideways. It's a deep crack, so will take weeks to heal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have changed my mani a couple times though as I couldn't look at it all chipped, I put a small plastic bag over my thumb to the nail polish remover doesn't hurt it. The plasters cover the old mani, so that's fine. I'm guessing I'll be sporting a plaster on it for a while yet anyway.

  Here are the manis, first one is Deborah Lippmann Xanadu with W.I.P (Urban Outfitters) Mystic River on the accents, then second one is Liquid Sky Lacquer Toested Pumpernickel with some failed leaf vinyls. I wanted to do a nice gradient and thought it might pop against the brown, but it doesn't look good. I used Cupcake Leaf Me Alone, EP House of the Rising Sun and Desert Sunset for the leaves by the way. The vinyls were a major PITA to use, I had to separate every leaf away from the main bit, took forever. Not happy with them at all. I have ordered a leafy stamping plate from Moyou, will try making some decals instead. I have to say, I do love this brown polish though. I'm not a big brown fan, but it's a cool brown and looks really good with my skintone. However, please ignore the ugly cuticles on my thumb, I find it hard to hold a nail clipper in my right hand to snip the extra skin off. 

















  Also, just going to leave this here, the upcoming FF collection:


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2015)

I think I can't even begin to quote all the pretty manis and awesome hauls (I'm quite green with envy right now lol ).   @Anitacska, I hope your thumb is better by now!  I haven't been buying nailpolish much lately. BUT my missing elevation package arrived while I was away and my neighbour got it for me. Yay for that!  Here it is:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Then I saw an awesome offer on eBay for the OPI watercolor set (12€!) and I had to get it -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And then there were this magazine that had a Sally Hansen polish freebie, so I got three (for nail art).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry that the pics are upside down - stupid uploading!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Sorry that the pics are upside down - stupid uploading!


  Yay, glad your Elevations were safely kept until your return!

  The OPI set was a great deal!

  Thanks, my thumb is better now thanks to the antibiotics, but my split nail will take a few weeks to grow out sadly.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2015)

Massive Lilypad haul alert! I bought these at the early September restock, they've finally made it here (she sends them via a US person):





  Yes, I went a bit crazy! But she does launch a gazillion colours at once and since she started offering them in mini (7 ml) sizes, I could justify buying more. The bottom row are the Out of Space collection that you could only get through the group, they are so pretty. The top 7 minis are all flakies. 

  The only other new polish I have is the new Guerlain holiday one. The picture shows it very purple, but it has a lot of pink to it irl.





  Couple of new manis, first one is EdM Dead & Dreaming with Lilypad Flamboyant on the accents, second one is EP October 2014 with leaf decals I made on my Uber Mat with a couple of Color Club neons. Really sick of not having any sunshine, been wearing all these pretty holos and they don't show up outside. Ugh.


----------



## MRV (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey, I'm here. I've just been so stressed out, sleepless, tired etc. because of what happened a fortnight ago in my ******* (you know the 'forbidden' place). Someone caused a minor but severe damage, and now they have to open up the floor and tamper my brand new cabinets! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they have not even agreed on who's the quilty party!

  Anyways, I'm trying to comment later, but here are the latest manis:

  FF Lantern Waste with Elevation Zhenjin





  FF Luminous Spire with EdM Forever and Ever





  Elevation LE Yeti has a Bike


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2015)

MRV said:


> Hey, I'm here. I've just been so stressed out, sleepless, tired etc. because of what happened a fortnight ago in my ******* (you know the 'forbidden' place). Someone caused a minor but severe damage, and now they have to open up the floor and tamper my brand new cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Good to have you back! Missed your pretty manis. They are all gorgeous, but that last Elevation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh, I need to get that. I can't remember, when is the next restock? I've been wanting Angels Are The Yeti Of The Clouds 2, but it's SO. 

  Sorry to hear about your forbidden place (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It's horrible to have to always worry about something. I was just saying to my daughter, there's always something. If it's not the children, it's the animals, or the house or something. Eg. Max had a really runny tummy for 2 days, now he hasn't pooped for 2 days. I keep watching him when he's outside to see if he poops. Seriously... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have some bad news myself, we found out on Friday, that my husband won't be able to move out as soon as we thought he would. He'd just had his mortgage approved and was about to sign the contract, but the house the people he's buying from wanted to move to is now suddenly not for sale, so they have to find a new one before he can move into theirs. So that's at least another 2 months, if not more. Ugh, I'm just so fed up now. Weekdays are okay when he's not here (this week is school holidays, but he's working luckily), but I hate the weekends and absolutely dreading Christmas.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 27, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Massive Lilypad haul alert! I bought these at the early September restock, they've finally made it here (she sends them via a US person):
> 
> Yes, I went a bit crazy! But she does launch a gazillion colours at once and since she started offering them in mini (7 ml) sizes, I could justify buying more. The bottom row are the Out of Space collection that you could only get through the group, they are so pretty. The top 7 minis are all flakies.   The only other new polish I have is the new Guerlain holiday one. The picture shows it very purple, but it has a lot of pink to it irl.
> 
> Couple of new manis, first one is EdM Dead & Dreaming with Lilypad Flamboyant on the accents, second one is EP October 2014 with leaf decals I made on my Uber Mat with a couple of Color Club neons. Really sick of not having any sunshine, been wearing all these pretty holos and they don't show up outside. Ugh.


  Your hauls are out of this world awesome! *drops dead* I love the combo you did for the first mani - purple plus flakies. Plus the little leaves are so cute!  





MRV said:


> Hey, I'm here. I've just been so stressed out, sleepless, tired etc. because of what happened a fortnight ago in my ******* (you know the 'forbidden' place). Someone caused a minor but severe damage, and now they have to open up the floor and tamper my brand new cabinets! :fuse:  And they have not even agreed on who's the quilty party!  Anyways, I'm trying to comment later, but here are the latest manis:  FF Lantern Waste with Elevation Zhenjin
> 
> FF Luminous Spire with EdM Forever and Ever
> 
> Elevation LE Yeti has a Bike


   Oh no! That's too bad about your k*****. We didn't have any proper heating last week so somebody had to come in and check every heater - hate that when all those craftsmen trample through my nice apartment!  Whoa, those elevations are awesome!  





Anitacska said:


> :hello:  Good to have you back! Missed your pretty manis. They are all gorgeous, but that last Elevation! :jawdrop:  Ugh, I need to get that. I can't remember, when is the next restock? I've been wanting Angels Are The Yeti Of The Clouds 2, but it's SO.   Sorry to hear about your forbidden place haha: ). It's horrible to have to always worry about something. I was just saying to my daughter, there's always something. If it's not the children, it's the animals, or the house or something. Eg. Max had a really runny tummy for 2 days, now he hasn't pooped for 2 days. I keep watching him when he's outside to see if he poops. Seriously... :blink:   I have some bad news myself, we found out on Friday, that my husband won't be able to move out as soon as we thought he would. He'd just had his mortgage approved and was about to sign the contract, but the house the people he's buying from wanted to move to is now suddenly not for sale, so they have to find a new one before he can move into theirs. So that's at least another 2 months, if not more. Ugh, I'm just so fed up now. Weekdays are okay when he's not here (this week is school holidays, but he's working luckily), but I hate the weekends and absolutely dreading Christmas.


  Oh no, that's too bad Anitacska! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully everything will happen sooner than anticipated! Christmas is always stressful, so no need to have an even more stressful situation.   Here's my latest mani - I used a lot of old nailpolishes for this, plus some nailvinyls and really love it!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  I love that mani! That's how I envisaged mine would turn out, but it didn't. 

  Thank you. It's not Christmas I find stressful as such, but the fact that he'll be home for ages. He's really annoying when he's here and tries to boss everyone about. My Mum will be here for a week, hopefully he'll behave better. 

  I have some new EdM polishes from C4N, they came yesterday and only took about a week thankfully. 









  Mei Mei has the even newer ones, but I'm trying to be good and not ordering from her, C4N has really cheap shipping, I'll wait for her to have them instead.

  That said, I did order a couple of Girly Bits polishes from Mei Mei.





  Also Polished by KPT and Bear Pawlishes from RC:














  Has anyone seen the new mystery EPs? I'm happy to post spoilers (not mine), if people want to see them.

  I have two new manis, one is CbL Midnight in Montana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with CbL The Master, the other is El Corazon Strawberry Margarita with Pretty & Polished Love Bytes. The glitter ate the topcoat, needed a coat of Glitter Food plus another topcoat. Blimey. I took a ton of pictures of the CbL as it's such a pretty shifty polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2015)

New 3rd Anniversary Glam Polishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Out next week.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2015)

ILNP posted this on the FB group:

Hey everyone, just wanted to let you know that you'll now earn rewards points for your reviews of products that you've purchased.
Some things:
1. Unfortunately, this isn't retroactive so you'll only earn points for reviews moving forward. I'm sorry about this!!
 2. The review has to be for a product that's part of an order you made that's associated with your ILNP account. Otherwise the system won't recognize it and you won't earn anything!
  3. When you log into your account, you'll see an area on the left labeled "Pending Review." Click that and you'll be taken to a list of products that you've purchased that qualify for review points! You'll be able to leave a review right there, quick and easy!
  * Reviewing products is NOT mandatory and as long as the product you purchased has not been retired you'll be able to leave a review and earn points for it.
  Let me know if you have any questions!!

  I had 67 polishes to review, that's 335 points! That's $16.75, almost 2 free polishes during the pre-order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Well, my bad luck continues. I said I hurt my right thumb and then the acetone really killed it, well it still hasn't healed up, so went to my GP today and he gave me antibiotics. It hurts so much if anything touches it, and since it's my right thumb and I'm right handed, it's hard to avoid that. Then on top of it all, I managed to bash my thumb against a door frame and split the nail down into the nail bed. So now I'm wearing plasters both downwards and sideways. It's a deep crack, so will take weeks to heal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double ouch!  Hope things are healing!
  Love the blue mani - both polishes are stunning!
  Every piece of nail art I've ever tried has looked like your leaves...!
  FF need to stop this, it's too hard to keep up with her!  Top middle and bottom left are the ones calling out to me!  Not exactly a shock, I'm sure!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Sorry that the pics are upside down - stupid uploading!


Oo, pretty things!  Great deal on those OPIs, I look forward to seeing how you use them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Massive Lilypad haul alert! I bought these at the early September restock, they've finally made it here (she sends them via a US person):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a big Lilypad order!  I bought a few of the minis, but I haven't got them yet.  What are the little clear ones you have?  I didn't notice those when I was shopping!
  The Guerlain is a pretty colour.
  Nice manis - those leaves knock spots off the last ones!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> Hey, I'm here. I've just been so stressed out, sleepless, tired etc. because of what happened a fortnight ago in my ******* (you know the 'forbidden' place). Someone caused a minor but severe damage, and now they have to open up the floor and tamper my brand new cabinets!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, three stunning manis, lack of sleep obviously fuels your creativity!  Did you use undies with Lantern Waste?  I was worried mine looked very see-through but yours doesn't!
  I may have that Yeti in my US PO Box...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Good to have you back! Missed your pretty manis. They are all gorgeous, but that last Elevation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh poo, hope that things are OK over the holidays, and keeping my fingers crossed it's not too long till you have the place to yourselves.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Wow, I think I like your leaves even better than Anita's!  Such a pretty effect, amazing what you can do with your oldies!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I love that mani! That's how I envisaged mine would turn out, but it didn't.
> 
> Thank you. It's not Christmas I find stressful as such, but the fact that he'll be home for ages. He's really annoying when he's here and tries to boss everyone about. My Mum will be here for a week, hopefully he'll behave better.
> 
> ...


  EdMs are beautiful, as are the others of course (I already have all of the Bears, was surprised by how much I like Something Strange - I nearly didn't buy it, but it's stunning.
  That first mani is just awesome - and I have both of those polishes, I may copycat one of these days (years...).
  Second is nice too, pretty red.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> New 3rd Anniversary Glam Polishes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some beautiful colours there - I think Glam are even worse than FF for bringing out too many lovelies to keep up with.  I may get a few, but fortunately they're not all my colours.


----------



## StellahB1 (Oct 29, 2015)

MRV said:


> I ordered some stuff from SSSS, the Uber Mat was SO of course but maybe I can get it later.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


  Wow.......... Good to see and I love that kind of nail colors


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some beautiful colours there - I think Glam are even worse than FF for bringing out too many lovelies to keep up with.  I may get a few, but fortunately they're not all my colours.


  I love them all, especially those glitters!

  I have a mani to show you that I'm actually pretty proud of, although it was really easy as the kittens are just water decals. But anyway, it's EdM Amazonia with Orly Steal the Spotlight. 









  I took pictures of both my hands as the kittens are different. So cute! 

  Also here's a picture without flash so you can see the glitters in Steal the Spotlight.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, my thumb is okay now. The cut/infection has healed up and the nail is now long enough to not be sensitive, so I've ditched the plasters.
> 
> Hahaha, yes, that nail art wasn't great.
> 
> ...


Aha, if the blue's a thermal then that saves me a bit! 
  Oo, a Lilypad freebie sounds good, hope I get one!  It sounds really cute!  Do the stones go on your nails, or are they just decorating the bottle?
  I always love the look of the El Corazons, but I'm not getting into another brand and I really don't need any more "straight" colours, I have drawers full of them.  I love your drippy nails though - it's really effective.  And of course I adore those kittens, they look like Ozzy (he has big round eyes!).  I expected Amazonia to be more green than that somehow.  Water decals scare me - I think they look really difficult to use, so well done on that.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey PQ, good to see you! How's the new job?  I'm blushing (really!) because all of the nice things you and Anitacska said about my leaves mani. It was a really simple one, too!  Also, don't be afraid of waterdecals! They're so easy to use - really! Just wet them and pop it on your nail. Done!  Speaking of decals, that kitty mani is beyond cute Anitacska!!!  I just got my order from HP with two of the new Glams from the Wicked Intent collection. I'm in love!!!


----------



## MRV (Oct 30, 2015)

Posting the latest manis again. First DL Boo





  And my Halloween mani: OPI Peanut polishes Good Grief! and To Be or Not To Beagle. I did not even remember that these were Halloween polishes last year. I just had a thought earlier that I should wear these for Halloween. I have to say I really like the TC. I'm not a huge fan of this kind of glitters but this is very nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 30, 2015)

Anneri said:


>


  Hi Anneri!  I don't start my new job till Monday, but I've had my last day at my current place - they were so nice when I left, it was such a shame I had to go!
  Love those Glams, I really like both the DI and DD collections and I plan to own several - hopefully soon!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 30, 2015)

MRV said:


> Posting the latest manis again. First DL Boo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Love the Boo mani - and what you've done with your accent nails is divine.
  Your Halloween mani is very modern art-ish!  Not my style or colours, but it works!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 30, 2015)

I took lots of pics of my latest mani coz I love this polish - LynBDesigns Amazingly Unlikely:



























The aqua holo glitters add something special to the lovely, obvious, strongly pigmented and metallic multichrome in gorgeous colours.  Bit of a pig to work with for the first coat, I thought it was going to be awful, but it's actually really beautiful after coat 3.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I took lots of pics of my latest mani coz I love this polish - LynBDesigns Amazingly Unlikely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow! This is beautiful! Little bit similar to the CbL I wore the other day, perhaps minus the teal colour. That also has some glitters, but they don't show up that well on the nails.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2015)

My latest hauls. Was hoping to include Vapid Spellcaster, one of the Hella Holo Custom group polishes, but it didn't come today. Hope it comes tomorrow, it's such a gorgeous polish.





  More Lilypads, these are from RC, except for the old style bottle which I got for £5 in a destash and it's some exclusive called Scattering Sunlight and it's gorgeous!





  I got the entire set of CC neon pastels from the same lady, £25 for the set. Not bad. Hope these watermarble well.





  This is the Paint the Rainbow box from RC, the theme was Tim Burton's films.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 2, 2015)

I think you all possibly have seen this already, but I thought I'd post Melanie's EP collaboration shade Neptune: http://iparallaxe.com/2015/11/01/enchanted-polish-neptune/


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Anneri* 


 I think you all possibly have seen this already, but I thought I'd post Melanie's EP collaboration shade Neptune: http://iparallaxe.com/2015/11/01/enchanted-polish-neptune/



Aah, so pretty! It says it will be a preorder, fingers crossed. 

Just remembered, for those who didn't get Pandore, I saw somewhere that it's almost exactly the same as EdM Claire Bear which is part of the C4N exclusive duo (with Celestial).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2015)

Beauty So Fly has restocked Femme Fatale, including all their exclusives and it says that once Solar Storm is sold out, it won't be restocked again. I've bit the bullet and ordered it, don't want to miss out.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2015)

EP just had a secret restock for 5 new cremes. Passing on them as I'm not paying $16 plus shipping for cremes.


----------



## MRV (Nov 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> EP just had a secret restock for 5 new cremes. Passing on them as I'm not paying $16 plus shipping for cremes.


  I was there by accident (I was just catching up)! And I managed to get them all into my cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but decided to only get the green with shimmer and another one (the brown) to make it worth!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow! That's some luck MRV! I think I'm going to try to get Neptune, I really hope she has Pandore too but rather doubt it. Anyways, Pshiiit had some comparison pics of Pandore with NCLA Redicalist which is a tiny bit more pink but I like it a lot too - so maybe I'll just get Redicalist that is stocked by C4N so the shipping is much more reasonable!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> I was there by accident (I was just catching up)! And I managed to get them all into my cart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad you did. Looks like everyone else was going for the other 3 colours. I'm just not interested in her cremes. If I want some, Barry M, Models Own, OPI, Zoya, etc. do nice ones for half the price or less.


----------



## MRV (Nov 2, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'm glad you did. Looks like everyone else was going for the other 3 colours. I'm just not interested in her cremes. If I want some, Barry M, Models Own, OPI, Zoya, etc. do nice ones for half the price or less.


  Thanks! I'm always the weirdo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Where Neptune is going to be available? EP?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 2, 2015)

MRV said:


> Quote:
> 
> Thanks! I'm always the weirdo!
> 
> ...


Yes, EP. Melanie writes in her post it'll be available for preorder with some other shades - she thinks with the monthlies.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Yes, EP. Melanie writes in her post it'll be available for preorder with some other shades - she thinks with the monthlies.


  It would be cool if there were some other shades in the preorder too, maybe some more nice duochromes. 

  My November 2015 came today, but no sign of the other two. Tracking says they arrived in the UK two days ago. 

  I have a couple of haul pictures, one is a Bear Pawlish that was missing from my initial package and Top Shelf Lacquer, a HHC custom. The other is from the Glam batch restock plus Elevation East London that I bought from the lady who muled the Glams for me, and Vapid Lacquer Spellcaster that was also a HHC custom. 









  My slightly botched up Halloween mani. I used Glam Polish Life is a Story as a base with nail vinyls, the thumb and ring finger I added Glam Polish Dreamgirls, but the vinyls were a pain and my ring finger really didn't come out well. Was supposed to look like spider's webs. The right hand was a bit better, but still not great. 

















  My current mani, EP Dark Fantasy with Glam Polish OH. I added some stamping with the EP, this mani was actually for a funeral I was supposed to attend today, but it turned out it's going to be on Friday instead. (A very nice old man I got to know about 2 years ago passed away recently, he and I became quite good friends, he was such a sweet, kind hearted, nice man.) I'll have to think of a similarly suitable mani for Friday now. 













  So sick of the lack of sunshine now, we had thick fog for 2 days and today is cloudy and miserable.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I love that mani! That's how I envisaged mine would turn out, but it didn't.
> 
> Thank you. It's not Christmas I find stressful as such, but the fact that he'll be home for ages. He's really annoying when he's here and tries to boss everyone about. My Mum will be here for a week, hopefully he'll behave better.
> 
> ...


  Great haul and manis! the CbL does have a nice shift!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, you're not a weirdo. We are all different, it's fine.
> 
> 
> It would be cool if there were some other shades in the preorder too, maybe some more nice duochromes.
> ...


  another nice haul!

  Pretty manis! sorry to hear about your friend 

  and hopefully you will have some sun soon


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all  Here's my Halloween mani(well, a few days before) boring but I was short on time lol L'Oréal Mango Mamma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The nice chip on the ring finger is from when I slipped on the rain slicked streetcar track and landed on my hands and knees... Especially my knees hboy:   And this weeks mani is China Glaze Unpredictable: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  After my knees healed most of the way I went out to a rock n'roll dance event and I overdid it and now my joints are all flared up. I need to be bubble wrapped and put away lol  so lots of rest and anti-inflammatories for me :bangin: I think I will check if my pumpkin cheesecake is defrosted... Too ouchy to sleep right now.


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2015)

The latest manis again: EdM Veiled Flame and Fine Art with OPI Lights of Emerald City





  Cadillacquer Game Over with Elevation Tre Cime di Lavaredo





  And I almost forgot - Enchanted November 2014 with Elevation Tre Cime di Lavaredo and Aguja St. Exupery


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> The latest manis again: EdM Veiled Flame and Fine Art with OPI Lights of Emerald City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis as ever MRV! Your spider webs look so much better than mine. 

  Hope nobody minds me posting these, I'm assuming by now we've all received our EP mysteries or at least seen the pictures. I'm wearing November 2015 with Glam Polish Vampyr on the accents. I did this 3 days ago and was too tired to change it, so wore it to the funeral today as well. I guess it's not too loud. 









  As per usual, no sunshine here. 

  My current hauls: EP, an EdM and Lilypad I bought on an FB group, EdM and CbL from RC (I ordered another EdM too, but she sent the wrong one again, she keeps doing that, so annoying, also my CbL came with a crack in the top of the bottle, but it's still holding up), Different Dimension and a few random bits from TK Maxx and Superdrug.

















  Feel like I'm coming down with a cold, I need a BIG sleep. This week's been too tiring.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello there NP fiends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's been ages since I last posted here. I hope you are all doing well (you sure seem to be, judging by the awesome haulage action and the beautiful manis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  No pics unfortunately but I'm currently wearing an oldie but goldie: China Glaze How About A Tumble. Yikes, time flies. When did the Kaleidoscope collection come out? 2009? 

  Rediscovering any old favourites lately? Do tell


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Hello there NP fiends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll say hello here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad you've popped in!

  I'm really trying to use some of my older polishes as well as the newer ones, although I actually only got into nail polish about 5 years ago! Can you imagine? I used to have maybe 10 polishes and hardly ever painted my nails back then! Now I have over 3000 (!) and paint my nails every other day. But back then indies didn't exist, or maybe I was unaware, lol. Anyway, the rest is history. 

  Anyway, lovely to see you again and hope you'll come back and share some manis with us again. 

  PS. I've googled that CG and it looks gorgeous!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I'll say hello here too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Why, have we met m'lady? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The entire Kaleidoscope collection was wonderful. It may even have been the first holo collection by any brand but I won't bet my life on it.

  3000+ in 5 years deserves one thing and that's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If it makes you happy why the hell not. I can spend hours at home just reorganising/swatching my makeup and I'd choose that over most other things any day. Being surrounded by pretty things is therapeutic.

  Did you see the news about RBL closing down? All their NPs are half price except for the newest Fan 3.0 collection. Chances are those will also be reduced soon but there are three that I absolutely wanted (Electro Glacier, GalaxSea and Golden Horn) and I didn't want to risk them selling out. Seeing as they charge a fixed $13.50 for up to 5 bottles I also added Gondoliere and Coral to my cart. No sooner than I pressed "confirm order" I started to wonder if I should also have bought the other colours I'm missing (they're all brushstrokey shimmers and I can't abide brushstrokey shimmers. GO figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Why, have we met m'lady?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I do love looking at my pretties and organising them, although I am currently out of space to put them, but my husband is due to move out soon and I'm planning on investing in a few Alexes and Helmers to house my collection. The house he's wanting to buy isn't available yet (the chain fell apart and the people he's buying from have to find a new house to move to), but after another weekend of arguing I told him he should look for something temporary to move to in the meantime. We decided to separate 4 months ago and he's still here, I can't take much more of him now. The only drawback is that my nail polish / make up budget will be massively reduced as he won't be paying for that, but I'm actually more excited about him moving out than any nail polish in the world. Anyway, he's looking at 3 flats today, hopefully one will be suitable for him to move to and he can get out of here soon.

  RBL is one brand I've not ventured into, nowadays I'm all about holos and flakies and all things indie, so I'll give them a miss. Sounds like you've got yourself a bargain though. That brand is seriously expensive! I'm appalled at having to pay $17 for Enchanted now as well, been buying lots of Glam Polishes, Femme Fatales and Lilypads, those are so much cheaper and so pretty!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I do love looking at my pretties and organising them, although I am currently out of space to put them, but my husband is due to move out soon and I'm planning on investing in a few Alexes and Helmers to house my collection. The house he's wanting to buy isn't available yet (the chain fell apart and the people he's buying from have to find a new house to move to), but after another weekend of arguing I told him he should look for something temporary to move to in the meantime. We decided to separate 4 months ago and he's still here, I can't take much more of him now. The only drawback is that my nail polish / make up budget will be massively reduced as he won't be paying for that, but I'm actually more excited about him moving out than any nail polish in the world. Anyway, he's looking at 3 flats today, hopefully one will be suitable for him to move to and he can get out of here soon.
> 
> RBL is one brand I've not ventured into, nowadays I'm all about holos and flakies and all things indie, so I'll give them a miss. Sounds like you've got yourself a bargain though. That brand is seriously expensive! I'm appalled at having to pay $17 for Enchanted now as well, been buying lots of Glam Polishes, Femme Fatales and Lilypads, those are so much cheaper and so pretty!


  I'm so sorry that you're going through a hard time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Break-ups are never easy. especially when they are children in the equation. That said, if it ain't working then it ain't working, and it's best to call it a day. I hope your husband finds himself a place soon.

  I replaced my Helmers with the Kallax system about a year ago. The actual shelving units are open, but you can buy 2-drawer inserts. Much as I appreciated my Helmers for their storage capacity, I didn't like how they looked. Kallax looks a lot nicer (you can also choose the door colours), but the capacity per drawer is considerably less than the Helmers. I have 3 9-drawer Alex units but they are for makeup and random bits and bobs (kind of half-half). I'm really annoyed because I managed to get superglue on one of them and the damn thing won't come off. It's only in a small area but it looks horrible and it's pissing me off! 

  Yup, RBL _are_ pricey. They also appear to be a love-hate kind of brand. The formula works really well for me, and I love their colours and finishes. For the past few years I've been more about cremes, hidden shimmers and subtle microglitters, all of which RBL excel at. They did have the odd sale every now and again, so I picked up most of my polishes then. They also had free shipping for $100+ for non-US orders for a bit but now they're (understandably) back to $200+. I'm sad to see RBL go - it was_ the _brand that got me into high end polish and they had the most amazing customer service.

  I don't own any Lilypads and it's been aeons since I bought any Femme Fatales and Glams. I used to get most of mine from some Singapore-based store (the name escapes me) until it relocated to the UK. Damn Royal Mail and its shipping restrictions!

  I have to check out if Hare and Scofflaw are still around. Maybe they can reignite my indie love


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through a hard time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you. But don't be sorry. It's been a crappy marriage for a long time now, so I'm actually really happy it's finally over. He's also not a nice dad to the children, especially my 9-year-old son, who actually doesn't remember a time when he used to be nice. That is very sad. My 11-year-old daughter was asking him if he remembers a time when dad used to be nice, and he said, no. She said she vaguely remembers when she was very little. So they are more than happy for him to go. My eldest who is 14 and is quite a daddy's girl is rather upset, but even she won't miss the constant arguing and shouting I'm sure. He's looking to rent nearby, so he can still see the children plenty, he takes my eldest to school every morning, so that won't change. The house he wants to buy is about 10 minutes' walk from here, so that's good. He's been very amicable about the finances, he earns very good money, so will pay us plenty in maintenance, but obviously he will also have to pay his rent/mortgage, so he won't be paying for my little luxuries. Mind you, my proposal included plenty of slack anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also really happy he's letting us stay in our family home, the understanding is that he cannot ask me to sell it until at least the youngest is 18, but we can discuss that later if I still have children living with me after that. So yeah, it's gonna be alright, I hope. 

  I'm considering getting two 9-drawer Alexes and possibly two Helmers, but I also saw this rainbow coloured storage system in Hobbycraft that I just love the look of so much! 




  Probably not the best for nail polish, but would be great for all my make up. Even though I don't buy much nowadays, I still have plenty!

  Yeah, RC is now in the UK. She has a really good selection, but I prefer buying some brands directly because she isn't the cheapest, especially with Australian brands since the AUD is so low atm. If you're interested in indies, Color4Nails has a good selection and very reasonable international shipping.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. But don't be sorry. It's been a crappy marriage for a long time now, so I'm actually really happy it's finally over. He's also not a nice dad to the children, especially my 9-year-old son, who actually doesn't remember a time when he used to be nice. That is very sad. My 11-year-old daughter was asking him if he remembers a time when dad used to be nice, and he said, no. She said she vaguely remembers when she was very little. So they are more than happy for him to go. My eldest who is 14 and is quite a daddy's girl is rather upset, but even she won't miss the constant arguing and shouting I'm sure. He's looking to rent nearby, so he can still see the children plenty, he takes my eldest to school every morning, so that won't change. The house he wants to buy is about 10 minutes' walk from here, so that's good. He's been very amicable about the finances, he earns very good money, so will pay us plenty in maintenance, but obviously he will also have to pay his rent/mortgage, so he won't be paying for my little luxuries. Mind you, my proposal included plenty of slack anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Geez, he sounds like a right old charmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm glad to hear that he at least had the decency to move out himself rather than forcing you to move out. And good on ya for including plenty of slack in your settlement proposal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Yes! Rainbow Connection! It used to be called Shoppe Eclecticco when it was in Singapore. I kinda wish it moved back *runs and hides*

  How do the Aussie shops handle the customs business? I'm not terribly keen on the idea of having to deal with customs because there's a fixed admin fee of eur10 added to whatever it is you have to pay in tax. Moneygrabbing bastards!

  That storage system is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be concerned about whether or not it can carry a lot of weight though. A bottle or two of NP isn't much but those suckers are darn heavy when there are lots of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Geez, he sounds like a right old charmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah, sounds like a sweetie, eh? He used to be quite nice, obviously, otherwise I wouldn't have married him. I don't know why, but for the last 6-7 years or so he's been getting worse and worse. Oh well, I'm just glad to be rid of him. He found a flat to rent yesterday, so he should be moving within 2 weeks or so. Phew!

  I have had no issues with any of the Aussie brands, although Glam doesn't ship to the UK, I get theirs via Stackry or my US mule (FB lady). Lilypad ships via the US, she sends the orders in bulk there and then they are sent here, always marked as gift and with a low value. But it does take a while. EdM now ships directly to the UK, I've only ordered from her once and didn't get stung at all. Femme Fatale ships with DHL and I get an extra £3 or so charge, but they don't put their bit on top of that unlike the Royal Pain who charge £8 on top (but I know that MRV has had to pay quite a bit extra in Finland). The only brand I've had trouble with is EP, she is just so nasty, will not put a lower value on her packages, well, she does, but it's still to high to slip through, so I have to order no more than 2 at a time. Quite fed up with her now.  

  RC does ship internationally by courier, but I'm guessing it's quite pricey. She's also started doing these monthly boxes which have been pretty cool. She's not cheap though. 

  Yeah, I'm not entire sure it would be great for nail polish only, although someone on FB said they have it and it's quite robust. Sadly I probably have enough make up to fill it up, then the 2 Alexes and one Helmer would take the majority of my nail polishes. Unfortunately I can't squeeze any more into my bedroom.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, sounds like a sweetie, eh? He used to be quite nice, obviously, otherwise I wouldn't have married him. I don't know why, but for the last 6-7 years or so he's been getting worse and worse. Oh well, I'm just glad to be rid of him. He found a flat to rent yesterday, so he should be moving within 2 weeks or so. Phew!
> 
> I have had no issues with any of the Aussie brands, although Glam doesn't ship to the UK, I get theirs via Stackry or my US mule (FB lady). Lilypad ships via the US, she sends the orders in bulk there and then they are sent here, always marked as gift and with a low value. But it does take a while. EdM now ships directly to the UK, I've only ordered from her once and didn't get stung at all. Femme Fatale ships with DHL and I get an extra £3 or so charge, but they don't put their bit on top of that unlike the Royal Pain who charge £8 on top (but I know that MRV has had to pay quite a bit extra in Finland). The only brand I've had trouble with is EP, she is just so nasty, will not put a lower value on her packages, well, she does, but it's still to high to slip through, so I have to order no more than 2 at a time. Quite fed up with her now.
> 
> ...


  The RC website says that it costs GBP20-25 to ship stuff up to 2 kg. Not too terrible if there's some badass haulage going on but definitely not worth it for a few bottles.

  As far as I know the EUR10 admin charge is regardless of the courier company (from experience I know that both regular post and DHL express charge it). New NP purchases are out of the question at the moment as I blew my budget big time, but I will definitely keep EdM and Lilypad in mind. Shame about FF though. Thank you for the info 

  Any chance you could store your NPs elsewhere in your home? Now that hub's moving out (which is excellent news btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), some space is bound to free up. All my makeup and NPs are in the living room, along with what passes off as a "vanity". The rest of the living room is taken up by a gym-size cross trainer and random fitness paraphernalia (which may or may not be used as often as they should). I do have the obligatory sofa and telly, but they are the only things that make the place resemble a living room lol. That's the delights of a bachelorette pad for ya. I can't imagine it being otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hey, what are you getting hubs as a housewarming gift?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> The RC website says that it costs GBP20-25 to ship stuff up to 2 kg. Not too terrible if there's some badass haulage going on but definitely not worth it for a few bottles.
> 
> As far as I know the EUR10 admin charge is regardless of the courier company (from experience I know that both regular post and DHL express charge it). New NP purchases are out of the question at the moment as I blew my budget big time, but I will definitely keep EdM and Lilypad in mind. Shame about FF though. Thank you for the info
> 
> ...


  Yeah, that's a lot for shipping. But 2 kg of nail polish is a good few bottles!

  You can buy FF, Lilypad and EdM from Color4Nails, their international shipping is very reasonable. Also, Hypnotic Polish carries Glam Polish and they have their own exclusives too, they are in the Netherlands, so that should be good for you. #notenablingatall

  It's an idea, but my living room is mostly full of the children's crap. We have several boxes full of toys and board games. Also our living room is a funny shape (it used to be two interconnecting rooms) and has 2 doors, a glass door that leads to the garden and it's not very big anyway, so storage space isn't too great. But I think my husband might be taking one of the bookshelves and I may be able to squeeze in an Alex in its place. 

  Hahaha, he's getting his freedom, that's what he's getting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait now, he reckons he'll be moving next Thursday, so that's 10 days (not that I'm counting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2015)

My two recent manis and hauls:

  EdM Chicken of the Cave with Glam Polish Mad Magician and stamping with Models Own Chrome Rose:









  China Glaze Tongue & Chic with Femme Fatale Blue Vervain on the accents, then I tried adding some stamping which was very subtle (but noticeable) to start with, but then the topcoat ate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  My recent hauls, top row from RC, bottom row from one of the FB nail sales groups. I'd been thinking about getting those Starrily polishes, but never got around to it, then next thing I know this lady is selling them! Result!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 9, 2015)

*pops in quickly* Hi Buick!!!!! Good to see ya! How are you doing?!  Great news Anitacska!!! So happy for you!!!*  *goes back to studying Chinese which is bloody difficult*


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> *goes back to studying Chinese which is bloody difficult*


  Hi Anneri! Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When is the big move?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that's a lot for shipping. But 2 kg of nail polish is a good few bottles!
> 
> You can buy FF, Lilypad and EdM from Color4Nails, their international shipping is very reasonable. Also, Hypnotic Polish carries Glam Polish and they have their own exclusives too, they are in the Netherlands, so that should be good for you. #notenablingatall
> 
> ...


  Hi sweets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm doing well. Hope you are too.

  What's the deal with Chinese?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Anneri! Thank you! :kiss: When is the big move?


  It's around February/ March! Eek!  





BuickMackane said:


> I bought from C4N before - their shipping was indeed reasonable. Hypnotic Polish also rings a bell, but I'm not sure if I ever bought from them. Harlow & co used to be a good option too but I dunno what they're a like now.  Now, don't be nasty Anita. At the very least you can buy him a ready meal or something. Preferably one with a discount sticker on it    Hi sweets :bouquet:   I'm doing well. Hope you are too.  What's the deal with Chinese?


  Everything's good! Hubby will be transferred to Shanghai next year and I'll be a 'trailing spouse' (tm - official wording, not mine). So we started to study Mandarin two weeks ago and it's kicking our asses. I'm quite good with languages, but this is something else entirely.  But hey, I've three manis to share from last week!  Love the new Glams. Only thing was that the staying power was virtually non existing, I had chips after 12hrs.   Hostile:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Forebode:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Il etait un vernis - Chardonnay  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  This has the most awesome formula I've encountered lately. Plus I've been wearing it for the last four days and no chips!!!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

Ooh, exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're doing an intensive course, I take it? I'd be mortified if I had to learn Mandarin. I learnt a bit of Japanese in a previous life and even that was super difficult. The grammar itself was easy because it turned out to be very similar to my mother tongue, the pronounciation was OK too. But hot damn, the writing! I was OK (=not horribly bad) at Hiragana and Katakana but the Kanji completely went over my head. 

  Are you relocating for good or is it a temporary move?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> I bought from C4N before - their shipping was indeed reasonable. Hypnotic Polish also rings a bell, but I'm not sure if I ever bought from them. Harlow & co used to be a good option too but I dunno what they're a like now.
> 
> Now, don't be nasty Anita. At the very least you can buy him a ready meal or something. Preferably one with a discount sticker on it
> 
> ...


  Well, Chinese is the most difficult language in the world! Followed by Hungarian which I managed to learn perfectly, so I must be a genius! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice manis. Sorry to hear about the Glams' staying power. I have to say I've not noticed that, I've worn a few of them lately (although not from the new collections) and they didn't chip on me for 2 days which is pretty good by my standards.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 9, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You are so bad!
> 
> Harlow & Co is fine, although I haven't ordered from them in a while.
> 
> ...


  I don't doubt that, Anitacska! 
  Honestly, I'm quite glad that I never had to learn German as a foreign language, I'm quite impressed with everybody who does!

  I'm not really fazed by chipping tbh. But a bit longer than 12hrs would be nice! Maybe it also was the tc/bc combo. Who knows? But the colours are so stunning, I'm completely in love.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 9, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Ooooh, you learned Japanese? I'm impressed! Mandarin pronunciation is killing me right now. Not to speak of actually writing. I've already realised that the original plan - to learn enough to navigate through daily life - is totally utopian. Oh well. What's wrong with pointing at things, right?
> 
> It's only temporarily, thank God. We'll be back in about two years. What are you doing nowadays? Did you finish your thesis and your PHD? Do we have to adress you ad Doctor Buick now?


  Pointing at things is universal language. Add a strategic grunt here and there and you're good to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Chances are they'll be plenty of other expats around so I guess you'll be fine.

  I learnt Japanese during the first two years of my undergrad. They had to do a compulsory foreign language in the tourism BA and Japanese was one of the options. Thing is, noone wanted to take Japanese so the teacher was bored out of her skull. So she gave non-credit course to peeps in other programmes. I don't remember any of it any more, which is a shame. Same goes for Italian and German 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yup, my defence was last September. I'm so glad its over! Not that anything's changed in terms of what I actually do (apart from some additional admin duties), but it's definitely a massive weight off my shoulders. Now my cousin is contemplating a PhD. I'm going to talk some sense into him when I see him late December. Silly boy


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I think thermals would work well on your long nails though. And not one of mine has stopped changing colour yet, so obviously their shelf life is a lot longer than 6 months.
> 
> No, the stones are just decorations. To be honest, it's a nice idea and I'm happy to have got them for free, but it's really just a bit of a gimmick.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'll buy the blue thermal....  we'll see!
  Thanks for the info re Lilypad topcoat - I did get one, so it was good to know I didn't have to figure out how to get the gems out!  And also good to know about the decals too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My latest hauls. Was hoping to include Vapid Spellcaster, one of the Hella Holo Custom group polishes, but it didn't come today. Hope it comes tomorrow, it's such a gorgeous polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowser, great hauls!
  I nearly bought this RC box - the hint pics almost sold me, but I wasn't so keen on the swatches (except the CbL, which I now envy massively!).  The DML looks nice again though - maybe I'll go for the next one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I think you all possibly have seen this already, but I thought I'd post Melanie's EP collaboration shade Neptune: http://iparallaxe.com/2015/11/01/enchanted-polish-neptune/


Stunning!  Another must have I fear...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> I think you all possibly have seen this already, but I thought I'd post Melanie's EP collaboration shade Neptune: http://iparallaxe.com/2015/11/01/enchanted-polish-neptune/
> 
> Aah, so pretty! It says it will be a preorder, fingers crossed.
> 
> Just remembered, for those who didn't get Pandore, I saw somewhere that it's almost exactly the same as EdM Claire Bear which is part of the C4N exclusive duo (with Celestial).


Interesting - I did buy Claire Bear, awaiting delivery on it - but I'll buy Pandora too of course if I get the chance!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, you're not a weirdo. We are all different, it's fine.
> 
> 
> It would be cool if there were some other shades in the preorder too, maybe some more nice duochromes.
> ...


Stunning haul - and I like both your manis!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> so lots of rest and anti-inflammatories for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely manis!  Hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

MRV said:


> The latest manis again: EdM Veiled Flame and Fine Art with OPI Lights of Emerald City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you again. Sorry about you hurting your knees and your joints. At least it sounds like you had fun at the dance event. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Nice manis!
> 
> ...


Gorgeous mani, lovely haul.  I'm really tempted by that EdM...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that's a lot for shipping. But 2 kg of nail polish is a good few bottles!
> 
> You can buy FF, Lilypad and EdM from Color4Nails, their international shipping is very reasonable. Also, Hypnotic Polish carries Glam Polish and they have their own exclusives too, they are in the Netherlands, so that should be good for you. #notenablingatall
> 
> ...


Good news Anita, hope all goes to plan!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis and hauls:
> 
> EdM Chicken of the Cave with Glam Polish Mad Magician and stamping with Models Own Chrome Rose:
> 
> ...


Fab haul, fab manis - and I really LOVE the stamping on the first one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 10, 2015)

Anneri said:


> This has the most awesome formula I've encountered lately. Plus I've been wearing it for the last four days and no chips!!!


These are soooo pretty!
  Can you get nail polish delivered to China???  (Priorities!!!)
  Good luck learning the language, I would be terrified!


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2015)

I've been trying to comment, but I think I have a "writer's block" or something as I'm too anxious with my home repairs. I've already been tolerating them for eight and a half months, half of which in exhale, and yesterday they finally started with damage repairs which could take weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'm just commenting shortly.

@BuickMackane Nice to see you on this side! It's been a while. Nihongo o hanashimashoo! Well, that's about it. I also had my share of Japanese back in the days, and a 'natural' follow-up course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Anneri Great to hear your move is approaching and you are learning Chinese. I once tried to write a phonological paper on Chinese with a live subjet, but I gave up and switched to Japanese. As I understand, Chinese is not a difficult language per se, but to us Europeans, a tone language with various homophones can be difficult.

@Anitacska Good to hear you will soon have the house to yourself, and better Holidays than anticipated. Man, you Hungarians always boast your language! You have so much more active cases than in Finnish (a relative) etc. Buuut, If we compare the written and spoken language, Finnish is the language that differs to most in the world. Just saying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@PearlyQueen How's the new job? Hope you're enjoying it.

@Fuzzy Hope you're feeling better!

  Latest manis: FF Love's Wound





  Lancôme Rouge Reglisse (473N) with Chanel Le Top Coat Lamé Rouge Noir





   I got 20% off of the Chanel, so I got it. Found the Lancôme in my stash, and noticed that it's a Chanel Rouge Noir dupe = a perfect pair for the TC.

  Oh, and about *FF*. I did pay a lot of taxes for the first direct haul, but last time when I called DHL to let them know that I would be handling the clearance by myself on the net (= for free), they said the package had been "liberated" and was already in delivery. I did not pay a cent! Now I have a third package on it's way. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> I've been trying to comment, but I think I have a "writer's block" or something as I'm too anxious with my home repairs. I've already been tolerating them for eight and a half months, half of which in exhale, and yesterday they finally started with damage repairs which could take weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh no, sorry to hear about all the household issues. Something's gone wrong in my house too, the fuse blew due to what seemed like an exposed wire behind a switch, but now out central heating and dishwasher are playing up too, wonder if it caused the wiring to go wrong all over the house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also my son's laptop has stopped working completely, luckily it's still under warranty, but it's taken me 2 days to get some answers from Toshiba as it is, I'm currently on hold on the phone to them. Argh!

  Lucky about FF. Mine is being delivered tomorrow, haven't heard yet, they'll probably let me know tomorrow morning how much I have to pay. So far it's been £3 something both times, so not too bad. 

  Nice manis! I love the FF especially.

  Ah, yes, the usual Hungarian-Finnish rivalry!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

My current mani: Zoya Dannii with Girly Bits Ornamentary My Dear Watson on the accents. No sun again today as usual.









  My little haul from C4N:









  A weird thing happened when I was looking in some of my boxes, found this Color Club Ultra Violet:





  Not exactly purple anymore now, is it?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> I've been trying to comment, but I think I have a "writer's block" or something as I'm too anxious with my home repairs. I've already been tolerating them for eight and a half months, half of which in exhale, and yesterday they finally started with damage repairs which could take weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi there MRV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O hisashiburi desu ne. O genki desu ka?

  Hmm yeah, that's all I remember lol.

  Holy crap 8.5 months is a helluva long time. Are you sure you didn't have the entire house torn down and had a new one built? The "damage repairs" you mentioned concern me. Nothing too serious I hope?

  I know this is totally the wrong thread for this but if you have access to Marc Jacobs Beauty I highly recommend that you check out their lipstick in Rei of Light. It's a warm, brownish red and it's bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

In case someone didn't get the e-mail, EP pre-order for Neptune, December and Holiday 2015 this Saturday from 10 am PST (6 pm UK time, 7 pm CET) for 24 hours. 

  I'm definitely ordering them, but I think next year I won't bother with the mysteries. I've liked a few this year, but a few I could do without, October in particular. Also, if I don't start buying them next year, I won't feel compelled to complete my collection. $17 a polish is now very expensive for mystery colours.


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Hi there MRV!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Soo desu ne! Genki desu.

  Well, we did have the entire piping system reniewed in the building (= totally new bathrooms), plus some other related jobs. And I also had my ******* redone (you might not be familiar with the Specktra 'forbidden room' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet, but as a hint I can reveal that you usually prepare/eat food in that room). Almost four weeks ago some bozo caused a leak in my *******, and now there's a hole in the floor and a machine drying the fillers. Major suck.

  Thanks for the tip! I've been interested in MJ but I don't think we have it here. But I'm surely going to be able to check it out in Paris in January. Their other lippies also look pretty.


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> In case someone didn't get the e-mail, EP pre-order for Neptune, December and Holiday 2015 this Saturday from 10 am PST (6 pm UK time, 7 pm CET) for 24 hours.
> 
> I'm definitely ordering them, but I think next year I won't bother with the mysteries. I've liked a few this year, but a few I could do without, October in particular. Also, if I don't start buying them next year, I won't feel compelled to complete my collection. $17 a polish is now very expensive for mystery colours.


  ARgh, I really have no money for them but can't break the pattern. I also think I have to cut off something next year due to more expenses.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 11, 2015)

Quote:  Soo desu ne! Genki desu.

  Well, we did have the entire piping system reniewed in the building (= totally new bathrooms), plus some other related jobs. And I also had my ******* redone (you might not be familiar with the Specktra 'forbidden room' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yet, but as a hit I can reveal that you usually prepare/eat food in that room). Almost four weeks ago some bozo caused a leak in my *******, and now there's a hole in the floor and a machine drying the fillers. Major suck.

  Thanks for the tip! I've been interested in MJ but I don't think we have it here. But I'm surely going to be able to check it out in Paris in January. Their other lippies also look pretty.



  Erm, no, I didn't know about the forbidden room business. Kinda random but hey, so is life in general 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The repairwork sounds brutal and you have my deepest sympathies. It's always chaos when there's major repairs, and doubly so when you're actually in the house. Nowhere near as bad, but we had the roof done at the faculty over the summer, and being on the top floor, we had the worst of it. Some days it got so bad that we couldn't even work. As if that wasn't gorgeous enough some people actually came in one morning to find holes in the ceiling, accompanied by a pile of rubble and a cloud of dust. Nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently they want to redo the corridor now. Open offices and all that shite. Nice one x2. I swear I'll resign if they stick me in an open office.

  MJB lippies are really nice! I scored a few from Sephora.fr when they had a 25% off coupon in October. Along with a crapton of other stuff. I'm broke as hell but I have pretty makeup. So there!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> ARgh, I really have no money for them but can't break the pattern. I also think I have to cut off something next year due to more expenses.


  Yeah, my nail polish budget is going to be smaller from next month, so I have to prioritise. I much prefer other brands like Glam Polish, Lilypad Lacquer, EdM and Femme Fatale now anyway. Cheaper and more available with good customer service, although I wish Glam Polish shipped to the UK via their US distributor like Lilypad and EdM do. Or by DHL like FF.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Erm, no, I didn't know about the forbidden room business. Kinda random but hey, so is life in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh dear, that doesn't sound much fun either. We were going to do a loft extension before we decided to split, I was dreading it, but now it's not happening anyway as I won't have the money for it unless I win the lottery. It would be great as my son's bedroom is tiny, but sadly he'll have to wait until one of his sisters goes off to university or moves out. The curse of being the youngest, lol.


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Erm, no, I didn't know about the forbidden room business. Kinda random but hey, so is life in general
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks, Buick! I'm trying to cope while keeping the men on their toes. A woman lawyer I know recommended that no penalty or nothing works as good as a b*tch attitude. I'm sure my pedantic control and demands fill that requirement in their eyes. In addition, what bugs me the most is that my appartment still does not look less but more like a warehouse!

  Your roof job sounds awful. Is there no attic? Hope you don't have to work in an open office. It seems to be a trend now. I used to work in an open office (well, a room about 20 m2!) with three other persons, and we all talked a lot on the phone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My current work is in a building from the late 19th century, so luckily an open office is not going to happen there with those thick walls. However, I don't actually have a door in my office, so it's not really private.

  25% off? That's dangerous! I'm also so broke with pretty MU!


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My Mum always says troubles come in threes. So sounds like there's one more to expect, then I'm done. Or maybe it's the puppy, he's been having an upset tummy for days, had to take him to the vets yesterday.
> 
> Oh no, sorry about your UV! Looks like we're not having much luck with our purples! The Different Dimension polish is an even lighter pink now!
> 
> ...


  I think I've already had 3x3 troubles! I've just been explaning to everyone that these extra troubles should already stop, but a cabinet door was damaged yesterday, so yeah.

  Poor puppy, hope he gets well soon.

  I noticed that all the fading NPs I have are purple!

  I might drop Hare. She has these random restocks and I'm not that into glitters any more. I dunno. We'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh yes, no money, but plenty of pretty make up and nail polish! My husband suggested I sell some of them to raise some money.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2015)

MRV said:


> I think I've already had 3x3 troubles! I've just been explaning to everyone that these extra troubles should already stop, but a cabinet door was damaged yesterday, so yeah.
> 
> Poor puppy, hope he gets well soon.
> 
> ...


  Thanks, he's better already. 

  I've dropped Hare a while ago. Wasn't really into it anyway, but now I'm really not interested. Other brands are way prettier and more easily accessible.


----------



## MRV (Nov 11, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, no money, but plenty of pretty make up and nail polish! My husband suggested I sell some of them to raise some money.


  Preposterous! Like a male colleague just suggested to me that I should reduce the amout of (large) plants in my appartment. Plants I've nurtured for years! I was like What!? Make a second guess!





  However, I've made plans to sell some of my MAC BUs as I won't be needing them. There are some hot lippies. At least they should sell.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2015)

MRV said:


> Preposterous! Like a male colleague just suggested to me that I should reduce the amout of (large) plants in my appartment. Plants I've nurtured for years! I was like What!? Make a second guess!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have sold some of my back ups that I've decided I won't be needing and there are a few duplicate shades of nail polish I'll be selling, but that's all. Luckily unless something terrible happens, I'm okay for cash. But men just don't understand, idiots.


----------



## MRV (Nov 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I have sold some of my back ups that I've decided I won't be needing and there are a few duplicate shades of nail polish I'll be selling, but that's all. Luckily unless something terrible happens, I'm okay for cash. But men just don't understand, idiots.


  Yeah, they are totally clueless. I was just watching a local tv show yesterday and noticed several scenes where the men were total dumbos, like a man's colleague was in love him and he had no idea what was going on. Typical.

  I received today my surprice Enchanted haul and my FFs! There are some really pretty ones in the Dune Collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they came straight through again - no taxes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also like the Enchanteds, Pinecone is a lovely shade of warm brown and Garland a khaki with golden shimmer/sheen.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

MRV said:


> I've been trying to comment, but I think I have a "writer's block" or something as I'm too anxious with my home repairs. I've already been tolerating them for eight and a half months, half of which in exhale, and yesterday they finally started with damage repairs which could take weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful manis - love that high-end chic effect you have there!
  New job is OK, I've been exhausted since I started (my feet are throbbing right now!) hence the lack of posting!  I think I'll enjoy it though, the people seem really nice and so far the work is OK too, though I'm not sure exactly what more they'll be wanting from me in the future once I'm settled.  It's a bit of a shock going back to full time, and it's a long day with my commute too - and they expect me to jump up and down from my desk to the reception window all day long and walk up and down stairs and hills across the whole campus etc, which I'm really not used to!  I'm definitely a desk jockey, but some days are OK if it's not too busy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani: Zoya Dannii with Girly Bits Ornamentary My Dear Watson on the accents. No sun again today as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all pretty!  (Except the not-purple!!!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 12, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yeah, they are totally clueless. I was just watching a local tv show yesterday and noticed several scenes where the men were total dumbos, like a man's colleague was in love him and he had no idea what was going on. Typical.
> 
> I received today my surprice Enchanted haul and my FFs! There are some really pretty ones in the Dune Collection!
> 
> ...


  Yay, so glad you like them!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2015)

MRV said:


> Yeah, they are totally clueless. I was just watching a local tv show yesterday and noticed several scenes where the men were total dumbos, like a man's colleague was in love him and he had no idea what was going on. Typical.  I received today my surprice Enchanted haul and my FFs! There are some really pretty ones in the Dune Collection!   And they came straight through again - no taxes! :yaay:   I also like the Enchanteds, Pinecone is a lovely shade of warm brown and Garland a khaki with golden shimmer/sheen.


  Lucky you! I missed DHL today, so no FFs for me. I'm staying in all day tomorrow, the puppy will have to do his business in the garden! I also have the boiler engineer coming back to look at the heating issues and my son's laptop is being picked up by a courier. So I'll be busy staying in!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those are all pretty!  (Except the not-purple!!!)


  Thank you.


----------



## MRV (Nov 13, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Beautiful manis - love that high-end chic effect you have there!
> New job is OK, I've been exhausted since I started (my feet are throbbing right now!) hence the lack of posting!  I think I'll enjoy it though, the people seem really nice and so far the work is OK too, though I'm not sure exactly what more they'll be wanting from me in the future once I'm settled.  It's a bit of a shock going back to full time, and it's a long day with my commute too - and they expect me to jump up and down from my desk to the reception window all day long and walk up and down stairs and hills across the whole campus etc, which I'm really not used to!  I'm definitely a desk jockey, but some days are OK if it's not too busy.


  Thank you! Your new job sounds promising. And good for you if you move about during the day. Here they talk that sitting is killing you.


  Here's one of the newest FFs: The Secret Coinage. It's almost like a duochrome, with holo, flakies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis and hauls:
> 
> EdM Chicken of the Cave with Glam Polish Mad Magician and stamping with Models Own Chrome Rose:
> 
> ...


  Shanghai will be quite the adventure! Much luck on learning Mandarin, I couldn't do it!
  Pretty manis!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2015)

Ugh, I waited in all day and DHL didn't come back with my package from FF. The card said they'd deliver it again today, if not convenient, rearrage it. It was convenient! Argh! I've now rescheduled it for Monday, hope I won't miss them again. 

  Today's mani is Indigo Bananas Aquaflame with EP Good Life on the accents with vinyls. The IB dried quite bumpy, could be to do with the flakies in it, or the fact that I fell asleep before it had dried completely. Oh well.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2015)

Don't forget the EP pre-order Ladies! It's on now until 6 pm GMT / 7 pm CET tomorrow.

  I've ordered all 3.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I waited in all day and DHL didn't come back with my package from FF. The card said they'd deliver it again today, if not convenient, rearrage it. It was convenient! Argh! I've now rescheduled it for Monday, hope I won't miss them again.
> 
> Today's mani is Indigo Bananas Aquaflame with EP Good Life on the accents with vinyls. The IB dried quite bumpy, could be to do with the flakies in it, or the fact that I fell asleep before it had dried completely. Oh well.


  Very nice! The IB has a nice shift.  it could be the flakies, sometimes they get a little lumpy bumpy especially with more than one coat


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2015)

I've been watching Twin Peaks lately so I decided to wear Hare Polish - Wrapped in Plastic


----------



## raych1984 (Nov 14, 2015)

I finally gave the Rouge Noir topcoat a try. I'm not too impressed with it, as I have Revlon Autumn Spice which gives a really similar effect in just one product!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh, I just can't decide if I should go for Neptune and the mysteries or not! Somebody tell me what to do! Please?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Oh, I just can't decide if I should go for Neptune and the mysteries or not! Somebody tell me what to do! Please?


  I'm the wrong person to ask, since I've bought all 3! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But these are my last mysteries, I'm not caving in again next year if she continues with the mystery theme. It's just too much money for a polish I don't know what it will look like, plus her shipping costs and refusal to mark packages down have really put me off. I'm sending this order to my Stackry account as I already have a few orders sitting there, but otherwise I'd have to place two orders to slip through customs. I do like some of the colours she's come out with this year, but they are mainly the non-mysteries, like Entwined, Neptune, Disco H2O, Dope Jam, etc.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 15, 2015)

Heh! Actually you convinced me not to get them - it's the combo of not knowing what you get, the somehow mediocre polishes she did lately (honestly, all of them I got didn't wow me - I like them, but for that price point I want something better), and the outrageous shipping without marking down the value. I'd rather treat me to some polishes on my wishlist.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Heh! Actually you convinced me not to get them - it's the combo of not knowing what you get, the somehow mediocre polishes she did lately (honestly, all of them I got didn't wow me - I like them, but for that price point I want something better), and the outrageous shipping without marking down the value. I'd rather treat me to some polishes on my wishlist.


  Yeah, I totally understand. I do like Neptune a lot and it's unlike anything I own, but this year's monthlies haven't really wowed me either. There were some quite nice ones, but at $16-$17 a pop I want to be wowed. I'd rather spend that money on other polishes too, like Glam, Lilypad Lacquer, EdM and Femme Fatale to only mention a few. I wanted to get the two monthlies to complete my set and also because this time my husband is still paying for them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But he's moving on Thursday, so I'll have to concentrate on what I really like. But I'm telling you, after today I'd rather not buy polish for a year than still have him living here!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm sorry your renovations are dragging on forever, and to have damage done to the work just makes it that much harder
> 
> I'm feeling mostly better, but I need to remember to take it easy!
> 
> ...


  Well, it's pretty, but if it's dupable, then meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2015)

Two orders arrived today, yay! One is from Femme Fatale and the other from Beauty So Fly with her exclusive Lilypads and FF. 





















  My current mani is China Glaze Santa Red My List with China Glaze Be Merry Be Bright, I think from last year's Christmas collection, but they're not really Christmassy anyway. 





  I didn't get around to taking pictures yesterday, so I was quite impressed it hadn't chipped by lunchtime today. CG always chips on me quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2015)

Another load of polishes, these are from Hypnotic Polish. Other than a few packages at Stackry (and the EP headed for Stackry) I now don't have any outstanding orders.





  I've finally managed to crack the leaf design, I'm wearing Glam Polish Into The Wild with Fair Maiden The Archeress on the accents and Bear Pawlish Poor Unfortunate Souls for the leaves.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! Your new job sounds promising. And good for you if you move about during the day. Here they talk that sitting is killing you.
> 
> 
> Here's one of the newest FFs: The Secret Coinage. It's almost like a duochrome, with holo, flakies.


I reckon I'll either be fit or dead!
  I like the FF on you, not sure it would work on me though.  Very pretty mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I waited in all day and DHL didn't come back with my package from FF. The card said they'd deliver it again today, if not convenient, rearrage it. It was convenient! Argh! I've now rescheduled it for Monday, hope I won't miss them again.
> 
> Today's mani is Indigo Bananas Aquaflame with EP Good Life on the accents with vinyls. The IB dried quite bumpy, could be to do with the flakies in it, or the fact that I fell asleep before it had dried completely. Oh well.


  I like this!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Don't forget the EP pre-order Ladies! It's on now until 6 pm GMT / 7 pm CET tomorrow.
> 
> I've ordered all 3.


Me too!  I sent it to Stackry, but I doubt if it will get there before I have to forward what's there, so it all begins again...!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


>


  I loved Twin Peaks!  And that's a very appropriate colour for the inspiration - very nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

raych1984 said:


> I finally gave the Rouge Noir topcoat a try. I'm not too impressed with it, as I have Revlon Autumn Spice which gives a really similar effect in just one product!


  That's pretty for Autumn - not sure I'd pay the price for it though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I totally understand. I do like Neptune a lot and it's unlike anything I own, but this year's monthlies haven't really wowed me either. There were some quite nice ones, but at $16-$17 a pop I want to be wowed. I'd rather spend that money on other polishes too, like Glam, Lilypad Lacquer, EdM and Femme Fatale to only mention a few. I wanted to get the two monthlies to complete my set and also because this time my husband is still paying for them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't wean myself off them, though I take your point about the colours.  I don't think I'll buy all of them next year, as I tend to be disappointed in the Spring shades.  At least that's what I'm thinking at the moment!
  Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Two orders arrived today, yay! One is from Femme Fatale and the other from Beauty So Fly with her exclusive Lilypads and FF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely haul and a pretty mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Another load of polishes, these are from Hypnotic Polish. Other than a few packages at Stackry (and the EP headed for Stackry) I now don't have any outstanding orders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ooo pretty!  Are those the new Winter CbLs?  I really fancy a few of those - and a few of the ILNPs coming out on Friday.  And...and...etc!
  Well done on the leaves, they look great!


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm sorry your renovations are dragging on forever, and to have damage done to the work just makes it that much harder
> 
> I'm feeling mostly better, but I need to remember to take it easy!
> 
> ...


  Yeah, I know. I also got it and the glitter is actually quite... matte!


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I reckon I'll either be fit or dead!
> I like the FF on you, not sure it would work on me though.  Very pretty mani.








 Thanks! I loved this mani, too. The polish has such a lovely glow.


----------



## MRV (Nov 20, 2015)

Latest manis: Elevation Paris with DL Ray of Light





  FF Genetic Memory and Spangled Starlight





  Cadillacquer Footsteps Fleeing into Silence


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2015)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Elevation Paris with DL Ray of Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lovely manis, esp the FF.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 20, 2015)

Current mani is Takko Cheshire Cat with ILNP Paradox (H).

  Cold state




  Transition




  Warm with flash




  Cold with flash


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I loved Twin Peaks!  And that's a very appropriate colour for the inspiration - very nice.


  Thanks! I'm recognizing some actors who later appeared on The X Files(other than David Duchovny lol). It'll be interesting to see what they do with the reboot of Twin Peaks, but that's over a year away... New The X Files episodes in January!


----------



## MRV (Nov 23, 2015)

We're back!  The pics are huge!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2015)

Ack they are huge! lol and most of my last post is missing too...

Hi all!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello! Finally we're back on! Yay!

What browser do you two use? I use Chrome and the pictures aren't huge for me at all. 

But I don't like the new layout and it's going to take a lot of getting used to. But at least we still have Specktra....

More importantly though, where did the sofa picture come from?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2015)

Okay, I've worked it out.  Will get used to it eventually I'm sure. Let's see if I can upload a photo. 




Okay, that worked. It's my recent mani (about to come off) with Zoya Dream and Essie On a Silver Platter, plus stars done with vinyls and Color Club Star Light Star Bright. Please ignore the botched up index finger. I ran out of time and vinyls to redo it. 

Talking of Color Club, my daughter had to make a colour wheel out of objects for school, so she suggested nail polish and we used all CC polishes.




Today's arrivals (the November Paint the Rainbow box):




Otherwise, I've been single for 5 days and loving it! Although he's spent a lot of time here packing up his stuff and also kept coming back to eat and watch telly as he had no food in the flat and still hasn't got a telly. But this week is more normal now. Over the weekend we'll sort out the rest of the stuff and then done. And I'm off to IKEA on Wednesday to buy some Helmers and Alexes! 

It's flipping cold here though and now one of the living room radiators is broken, it won't switch on.  The one in my daughter's bedroom however, will not switch off (they all have thermostats, but it just stays hot). Seriously!

EDIT: Now my pictures are tiny.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, I've worked it out.  Will get used to it eventually I'm sure. Let's see if I can upload a photo.
> 
> View attachment 50122
> 
> ...




I'm on Chrome too... They're not finished yet so we'll have to see how it ends up!

Very pretty mani! 

Woot! Good times ahead! 

Glad I'm not the only one with radiator problems lol I managed to get hot water running through it again, but nobody touches that valve until the new one is being installed! 

If you click on the pics they get big!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's my mani 
OPI You Calling Me a Lyre? With Nfu Oh NFU 48




I chose this for the opening of a new Tiki bar here because I was wearing a really loud dress


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm on Chrome too... They're not finished yet so we'll have to see how it ends up!
> 
> Very pretty mani!
> 
> ...



Thank you. Sorry to hear you're having radiator problems too. I hope I don't need a new one. 



Fuzzy said:


> Here's my mani
> OPI You Calling Me a Lyre? With Nfu Oh NFU 48
> 
> View attachment 50126
> ...



Pretty delicate mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2015)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Elevation Paris with DL Ray of Light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These are gorgeous - I especially like Paris and the FF!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Takko Cheshire Cat with ILNP Paradox (H).
> 
> Cold state
> 
> ...



Nice!  I especially like the flakey over it when it's purple!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, I've worked it out.  Will get used to it eventually I'm sure. Let's see if I can upload a photo.
> 
> View attachment 50122
> 
> ...



I adore this mani, I'm a sucker for stars!
Novel colour wheel - but I bet you could have made a MUCH bigger one lol!¬
And this is the first RC box I'm really wishing I had bought - I'm taken with almost all of those, yet it was one of the boxes I fancied least!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Here's my mani
> OPI You Calling Me a Lyre? With Nfu Oh NFU 48
> 
> View attachment 50126
> ...



Very pretty - if way too subtle for me!  Regardless of how loud my dress is....  I'm not known for being understated!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 25, 2015)

Argh, so I haven't figured out to post pics from my mobile, I'm in an awful nailpolish slump and while I'm still wearing polish on my nails, the weather has been totally horrid for the last week. Plus, my mobile crashed and I lost a lot of pics. So.

Anyways, anyone know about some good Black Friday indie polish deals? I know that some brands do a sale, but I'm more interested in the re-sellers store ones. I know C4N has one, but I'm not really interested in anything she has (Anitcska, didn't you say that her EdM exclusive is a dupe for Pandore?). 

I wanted to give a lot of thanks for all the manis and hauls you all posted, but well, there're no longer there.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2015)

Anneri said:


> Argh, so I haven't figured out to post pics from my mobile, I'm in an awful nailpolish slump and while I'm still wearing polish on my nails, the weather has been totally horrid for the last week. Plus, my mobile crashed and I lost a lot of pics. So.
> 
> Anyways, anyone know about some good Black Friday indie polish deals? I know that some brands do a sale, but I'm more interested in the re-sellers store ones. I know C4N has one, but I'm not really interested in anything she has (Anitcska, didn't you say that her EdM exclusive is a dupe for Pandore?).
> 
> I wanted to give a lot of thanks for all the manis and hauls you all posted, but well, there're no longer there.



Hi Anneri, 

Yes, it's called Claire Bear. It only comes as a duo though with a Celestial polish, but that's pretty too. 

I only know about C4N too, plus Glam will have an exclusive duo that I want to get. 

I'm off to IKEA now!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2015)

Just a quick mani post as I've been so busy. Went to IKEA yesterday which was a 2.5 hour round trip (plus 1.5 hours spent there) and have managed to put the Helmer together, but still have the two Alexes to go. Also needed to go food shopping and do some washing and cleaning today. Argh!

Top mani is EdM Calibrated with ILNP Black Orchid on the accents stamped with Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink. Bottom is Pretty & Polished The Cat is Mad with Maybelline Knitted Gold. That pink is so pretty, but I adore the Maybelline!







Also, managed to pick this beauty up from someone on FB, got a great deal, although it's not completely full (90%), I only paid £25 plus postage for it, I've seen these go for $100+. The colour's completely off, it's so gorgeous irl.




PS. Does anyone know how we add multiple images? I have to keep adding them one by one.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2015)

Glam Polish also has the new December collection up at discounted price, I bought that and the new duo. Plus there's a 27% discount on their older shades with the code BFSALE. 

Also C4N has 25% off sale with BLACKFRI25. New EdM and Powder Perfect also included. I think I'm done with my Black Friday shopping.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 27, 2015)

I actually didn't get any nailpolish!!!!!! Somehow nothing strikes my fancy - I'd really like Redicalist (NCLA) that only C4N has in stock at the moment, and then some ILNPs, but stupidly C4N doesn't carry ILNP. The Hypnotic Nail offers were atrocious - 10% off! Pfft!!! So I got some Body Shop and L'Occitane stuff and am still whaffling on MAC's Black Friday lipstick and some Paula's Choice items. I shouldn't get np anyways - it'll be a pain to ship it all to China. Sigh...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2015)

OK, here are the BF deals I'm aware of:
Indigo Bananas 25% off code PAINTITBLACK
Cupcake 30% off code BLACKFRIDAY2015
Color4Nails 25% off code BLACKFRI25
Doctor Lacquer all polishes half price (no code)
Darling Diva 30% off code THANKS (plus free polishes at $25 and $50 spend)
Glam 27% off most shades code BFSALE
Harlow & Co 15% off everything code BF15-15
Ninja 40% off everything, free polish with $50 spend code MysticFriday
Pahlish everything discounted, free polish with $50 spend
Rainbow Connection 20% off, free gift with £80 spend code BLACKFRI
RubyWhiteTips 30% off (min spend $15) code BLACKSATURDAY
Smitten - 20% off everything except new collection code THANKS2015
Different Dimension - 3 x $5 polishes released, plus 50% off most polishes code BFSALESECTION
LynBDesigns - 50% off code TURKEYDAY plus free LE polishes at $25 and $50 spend

x


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> OK, here are the BF deals I'm aware of:
> Indigo Bananas 25% off code PAINTITBLACK
> Cupcake 30% off code BLACKFRIDAY2015
> Color4Nails 25% off code BLACKFRI25
> ...



Thanks for these. The RC sale is now over though, it was on Thursday. 

Bear Pawlish also has 25% off with BLACKFRIDAY25 and a free mystery polish with orders over $50
Girly Bits has 25% off nail polish and polish making supplies today only


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick mani post as I've been so busy. Went to IKEA yesterday which was a 2.5 hour round trip (plus 1.5 hours spent there) and have managed to put the Helmer together, but still have the two Alexes to go. Also needed to go food shopping and do some washing and cleaning today. Argh!
> 
> Top mani is EdM Calibrated with ILNP Black Orchid on the accents stamped with Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink. Bottom is Pretty & Polished The Cat is Mad with Maybelline Knitted Gold. That pink is so pretty, but I adore the Maybelline!
> 
> ...



Love that first mani!
And well done on the EP - looks lovely and a bargain!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for these. The RC sale is now over though, it was on Thursday.
> 
> Bear Pawlish also has 25% off with BLACKFRIDAY25 and a free mystery polish with orders over $50
> Girly Bits has 25% off nail polish and polish making supplies today only



I didn't realise RC knocked off early - sorry!
And damn you, I bought Bears...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

OK, so some manis!  It's being balky so I'll do one per post and see how that goes...
Glam Polish Trinity


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

Glam Polish Sinister









This has loads of pink shimmer but it was subtle on the nail - I was shocked how much was there when I started stripping the mani off!
This also chipped fairly quickly on me (3 days).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

Powder Perfect Microcosm


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

Pahlish - Test Batch Yummy Mummy (bought as a Mystery Pahlish)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2015)

New forum format is a bit of a pain... but I'm glad it's back anyway!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 28, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glam Polish Sinister
> View attachment 50237
> 
> 
> ...



I think all Glams of that particular LE chip fairly fast - mine chipped after 24hrs. I love the colours I got though!

And yeah, the new forum is quite a pain. I'm not good with new computer programs and stuff anyways, so I'm quite challenged with all the changes!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  I especially like the flakey over it when it's purple!



Thank you! I wasn't sure it worked very well, but it was an interesting effect anyway.



PearlyQueen said:


> I adore this mani, I'm a sucker for stars!
> Novel colour wheel - but I bet you could have made a MUCH bigger one lol!¬
> And this is the first RC box I'm really wishing I had bought - I'm taken with almost all of those, yet it was one of the boxes I fancied least!



Thank you! The box is still available if you want to get it.



PearlyQueen said:


> Love that first mani!
> And well done on the EP - looks lovely and a bargain!



Thank you! 

May 2013 is so pretty. It had been my top 3 ISOs, the other two being Ocean Potion and I'm Kind if aq Big Deal, for a long long time, but the prices always put me off. Someone's selling IKOABD for $40 on one of the FB groups, but it's only half full. I'd get it for $30, but not likely she'll sell for that.  



PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't realise RC knocked off early - sorry!
> And damn you, I bought Bears...



Sorry not sorry.  That was a good deal. RC had a crap deal, she didn't offer the £1 discounted shipping, so I passed. Instead got the Glams and EdM and Powder Perfect from C4N, and some Bears and Girly Bits. Now I'm done. 



PearlyQueen said:


> OK, so some manis!  It's being balky so I'll do one per post and see how that goes...
> Glam Polish Trinity
> View attachment 50236





PearlyQueen said:


> Glam Polish Sinister
> View attachment 50237
> 
> 
> ...





PearlyQueen said:


> Powder Perfect Microcosm
> View attachment 50240
> 
> 
> View attachment 50241





PearlyQueen said:


> Pahlish - Test Batch Yummy Mummy (bought as a Mystery Pahlish)
> View attachment 50242





PearlyQueen said:


> New forum format is a bit of a pain... but I'm glad it's back anyway!



All your manis are lovely!

Yes, it is a pain. I hate it that you can't post more than one picture in one go. 

I've been really busy, bought a Helmer and 2 Alexes in IKEA, plus a rainbow tower in Hobbycraft, took 2 evenings to put the Alexes together, now I've started moving my nail polishes into the Alexes and the Helmer. It's going to take forever! I need to figure out a good system, plus I'm updating my spreadsheet as I go along and it's sloooooow. The rainbow tower is mainly for my make up, but the bottom few drawers might take some nail polish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Sorry to hear you're having radiator problems too. I hope I don't need a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty delicate mani.



Hopefully your radiator is fixed or will be soon.

 Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Very pretty - if way too subtle for me!  Regardless of how loud my dress is....  I'm not known for being understated!



Thank you! haha well, the dress was from the 70s! The very low light in the bar highlighted the iridescent flakes pretty well.



Anneri said:


> Argh, so I haven't figured out to post pics from my mobile, I'm in an awful nailpolish slump and while I'm still wearing polish on my nails, the weather has been totally horrid for the last week. Plus, my mobile crashed and I lost a lot of pics. So.
> 
> Anyways, anyone know about some good Black Friday indie polish deals? I know that some brands do a sale, but I'm more interested in the re-sellers store ones. I know C4N has one, but I'm not really interested in anything she has (Anitcska, didn't you say that her EdM exclusive is a dupe for Pandore?).
> 
> I wanted to give a lot of thanks for all the manis and hauls you all posted, but well, there're no longer there.



I couldn't get photos from my phone either, hopefully that will get fixed soon. I'm dealing will all sorts of new stuff as I finally updated to Windows 10... it broke a few things and I'm slowly fixing them. 

I hope they add the thanks back too!



Anitacska said:


> Just a quick mani post as I've been so busy. Went to IKEA yesterday which was a 2.5 hour round trip (plus 1.5 hours spent there) and have managed to put the Helmer together, but still have the two Alexes to go. Also needed to go food shopping and do some washing and cleaning today. Argh!
> 
> Top mani is EdM Calibrated with ILNP Black Orchid on the accents stamped with Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink. Bottom is Pretty & Polished The Cat is Mad with Maybelline Knitted Gold. That pink is so pretty, but I adore the Maybelline!
> 
> ...




Wow that's a long trip to Ikea lol Congrats on your new Helmer & Alexes!

Pretty manis! 
Wow much better than $100+! Glad you found one of your most-wanteds!



PearlyQueen said:


> OK, so some manis!  It's being balky so I'll do one per post and see how that goes...
> Glam Polish Trinity
> View attachment 50236





PearlyQueen said:


> Glam Polish Sinister
> View attachment 50237
> 
> 
> ...





PearlyQueen said:


> Powder Perfect Microcosm
> View attachment 50240
> 
> 
> View attachment 50241





PearlyQueen said:


> Pahlish - Test Batch Yummy Mummy (bought as a Mystery Pahlish)
> View attachment 50242



Great manis! love the Powder Perfect one!




Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I wasn't sure it worked very well, but it was an interesting effect anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best of luck for getting them all organized! It will be so nice to be able to find them easier and have them not all in boxes.

I want to make a desk of some sort with two drawer units and a table top at some point, but it's just so far behind other things I need to get... like a kitchen cart. It would be so nice to to free some space on my kitchen counter and not have to keep my slow cooker on my dining table. It's bad enough the sewing machine has taken up permanent residence there lol but who knows when I'll even get to that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2015)

Today's mani!
HITS Mari Moon Toxic Galaxy:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Today's mani!
> HITS Mari Moon Toxic Galaxy:
> View attachment 50255



Very nice!



Fuzzy said:


> Hopefully your radiator is fixed or will be soon.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



Thanks, the radiators are now fixed. 

Thank you.

You know, the weird thing about IKEA is that it's only 10 miles away! Just the roads are stupidly slow, so it took me an hour to get there and 1.5 hours to get back. Wasn't even rush hour! But I'm very pleased with my Alexes in particular. If I had enough space, I'd get another one, much nicer than the Helmer. 

I've been very slowly making my way through my polishes, but it will take days (weeks?) to move them all. But then it'll be great.

So funny though, you know you buy too many polishes when you receive an order you don't even remember placing! Yesterday I received a package from WingDust, I'd totally forgotten I placed an order! 




My current mani is Liquid Sky Lacquer Mystical Peacock with WingDust Space-Junk in Her Trunk (totally coincidental, this is an old shade):


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Today's mani!
> HITS Mari Moon Toxic Galaxy:
> View attachment 50255



Pretty!





Anitacska said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that is bad traffic! My Ikea is about 11.5 km away and I don't think it's ever taken longer than 20 minutes to get there via the highway, but of course that's not during rush hour. 

LOL Nice little haul! I've had those 'what was it that I ordered?' moments in the past.

Very pretty mani, a good pairing!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2015)

My mani 

Orly - Sparkling Garbage (over OPI Don't Touch My Tutu to help keep the glitter stuck on my nails and helps the green pop too)










I chose this for a fancy event on Friday and of course it was too dark in there to see the holo glitter!   It's wearing pretty well except for a couple tiny edge chips on the thumbs I got while setting up stuff for a holiday party today.


----------



## MRV (Nov 30, 2015)

Uh, I'm not used to this new platform. Where is our upper right hand pic box??? I can't even always see the pics in the posts. I use the same browser (Firefox) at home/work, so maybe it's a PC/Mac thing. 



Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis, esp the FF.



Thanks, Anitacska!



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Takko Cheshire Cat with ILNP Paradox (H).
> 
> Cold state
> 
> ...



A very pretty mani, love the colours! 



Anitacska said:


> Okay, I've worked it out.  Will get used to it eventually I'm sure. Let's see if I can upload a photo.
> 
> View attachment 50122
> 
> ...



Another pretty mani! The combo's great and they make a very festive mani.

That's the only colour wheel we need! Great idea. Bet other kids did not have the same wheel. 

That's a nice box, the Cupcake and Bear especially.

Great news!

Hope you all get your heating fixed. We had a few colder days, but now it's back to storming and raining, although yesterday I woke up to a miracle: the sun was shining.



Fuzzy said:


> Here's my mani
> OPI You Calling Me a Lyre? With Nfu Oh NFU 48
> 
> View attachment 50126
> ...



A pretty, delicate mani. And lucky you - your nails are not stained yellow so you can wear someting like this.



PearlyQueen said:


> These are gorgeous - I especially like Paris and the FF!



Thanks, PQ!



Anneri said:


> Argh, so I haven't figured out to post pics from my mobile, I'm in an awful nailpolish slump and while I'm still wearing polish on my nails, the weather has been totally horrid for the last week. Plus, my mobile crashed and I lost a lot of pics. So.
> 
> Anyways, anyone know about some good Black Friday indie polish deals? I know that some brands do a sale, but I'm more interested in the re-sellers store ones. I know C4N has one, but I'm not really interested in anything she has (Anitcska, didn't you say that her EdM exclusive is a dupe for Pandore?).
> 
> I wanted to give a lot of thanks for all the manis and hauls you all posted, but well, there're no longer there.



Sorry to hear about your mobile problems. I also should BU my pics. They are just too many.


----------



## MRV (Nov 30, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick mani post as I've been so busy. Went to IKEA yesterday which was a 2.5 hour round trip (plus 1.5 hours spent there) and have managed to put the Helmer together, but still have the two Alexes to go. Also needed to go food shopping and do some washing and cleaning today. Argh!
> 
> Top mani is EdM Calibrated with ILNP Black Orchid on the accents stamped with Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink. Bottom is Pretty & Polished The Cat is Mad with Maybelline Knitted Gold. That pink is so pretty, but I adore the Maybelline!
> 
> ...



Whoa, that took some time! Our Ikea is about 15km away, and it once took me almost 1,5 hours by bus to go there. Which I hated! Now they have a quicker connection, but I just don't want to get the bus to anywhere. (= If it's not in a walking distance they usually loose my money.)

Pretty manis! Love the BO and that pink mani.

Great catch!



Anitacska said:


> Glam Polish also has the new December collection up at discounted price, I bought that and the new duo. Plus there's a 27% discount on their older shades with the code BFSALE.
> 
> Also C4N has 25% off sale with BLACKFRI25. New EdM and Powder Perfect also included. I think I'm done with my Black Friday shopping.



Thanks for reminding! This is the only BF NP offer I splurged on! Four EdMs total!  



Anneri said:


> I actually didn't get any nailpolish!!!!!! Somehow nothing strikes my fancy - I'd really like Redicalist (NCLA) that only C4N has in stock at the moment, and then some ILNPs, but stupidly C4N doesn't carry ILNP. The Hypnotic Nail offers were atrocious - 10% off! Pfft!!! So I got some Body Shop and L'Occitane stuff and am still whaffling on MAC's Black Friday lipstick and some Paula's Choice items. I shouldn't get np anyways - it'll be a pain to ship it all to China. Sigh...



Congrats! Yeah, I only got those four, and concentrated more on hair and skin cleansing stuff, and a few other things (clothes & accessories).

You'll be so close to NP  down there in China! The regional shops and maybe the Aussie companies can also ship there?



PearlyQueen said:


> OK, so some manis!  It's being balky so I'll do one per post and see how that goes...
> Glam Polish Trinity
> View attachment 50236





PearlyQueen said:


> Glam Polish Sinister
> View attachment 50237
> 
> 
> ...





PearlyQueen said:


> Powder Perfect Microcosm
> View attachment 50240
> 
> 
> View attachment 50241





PearlyQueen said:


> Pahlish - Test Batch Yummy Mummy (bought as a Mystery Pahlish)
> View attachment 50242



Pretty manis! The first Glam has a lovely shade and the PP looks so pretty (I got only the pink version).



Anitacska said:


> May 2013 is so pretty. It had been my top 3 ISOs, the other two being Ocean Potion and I'm Kind if aq Big Deal, for a long long time, but the prices always put me off. Someone's selling IKOABD for $40 on one of the FB groups, but it's only half full. I'd get it for $30, but not likely she'll sell for that.
> 
> 
> Sorry not sorry.  That was a good deal. RC had a crap deal, she didn't offer the £1 discounted shipping, so I passed. Instead got the Glams and EdM and Powder Perfect from C4N, and some Bears and Girly Bits. Now I'm done.
> ...



You have a nice ISO list. Would not mind to get those polishes, but I'm not doing any ISO. Maybe she repromotes!? 

Good luck with the rearrangement! It takes time if you're updating your list at the same time. I did a NP inventory a while back, it took maybe three days (well, three evenings on a weekend). My Helmers are already full. Sigh. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Today's mani!
> HITS Mari Moon Toxic Galaxy:
> View attachment 50255



Nice!



Anitacska said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Thanks, the radiators are now fixed.
> 
> ...



You got an early xmas! Lovely mani (the SL especially).



Fuzzy said:


> My mani
> 
> Orly - Sparkling Garbage (over OPI Don't Touch My Tutu to help keep the glitter stuck on my nails and helps the green pop too)
> 
> ...



You can't never go wrong with SG, it looks really nice, kind of translucent.


----------



## MRV (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh, looks like I did not get to post last week at all. First one is Enchanted Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth with FF Haunting Spectre

View attachment 50272


EdM Future Royals?

View attachment 50271


Cadillacquer The End Begins

View attachment 50273


And EdM Enchanted Isle. IRL this is a very bright green actually, leans a bit on the blue side. I don't know when this came out, it was lingering at C4N for a longer time. The holo is awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> Wow that is bad traffic! My Ikea is about 11.5 km away and I don't think it's ever taken longer than 20 minutes to get there via the highway, but of course that's not during rush hour.
> ...



Thanks Fuzzy!

Yeah, the traffic around London is always bad. Too many people, too many cars, not enough roads. 



Fuzzy said:


> My mani
> 
> Orly - Sparkling Garbage (over OPI Don't Touch My Tutu to help keep the glitter stuck on my nails and helps the green pop too)
> 
> ...



Love Sparkling Garbage. Haven't worn mine in a very long time. 



MRV said:


> Uh, I'm not used to this new platform. Where is our upper right hand pic box??? I can't even always see the pics in the posts. I use the same browser (Firefox) at home/work, so maybe it's a PC/Mac thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks, Anitacska!
> ...



Thank you! 



MRV said:


> Whoa, that took some time! Our Ikea is about 15km away, and it once took me almost 1,5 hours by bus to go there. Which I hated! Now they have a quicker connection, but I just don't want to get the bus to anywhere. (= If it's not in a walking distance they usually loose my money.)
> 
> Pretty manis! Love the BO and that pink mani.
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Yeah, those are the two colours I would pay a bit more for, but not the $100+ people are asking for them. Eh.



MRV said:


> Oh, looks like I did not get to post last week at all. First one is Enchanted Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth with FF Haunting Spectre
> 
> View attachment 50272
> 
> ...



These are all really nice, but especially the EdMs.

I've been so busy lately and I'm so tired. Still in the process of rearranging my stash, I'm not even halfway. I knew it would take long, but ugh, this is worse than I thought. I also don't think everything will fit in the 2 Alexes and the Helmer. I've already filled 3 drawers in the rainbow tower with make up and that's just a fraction as well. I think I have a problem, lol.

Anyway, current mani is Dance Legend The Knight with Indigo Bananas A Greener World (holo). Sadly I had to trim my middle finger nail after I took the pictures, you can already see the break on the left. Tomorrow when I change my mani I will trim down the others too. *sigh*


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A nice surprise!
I always Love Mystical Peacock - but I adore the Wingdust on top!  Wish I'd bought that one, I love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> My mani
> 
> Orly - Sparkling Garbage (over OPI Don't Touch My Tutu to help keep the glitter stuck on my nails and helps the green pop too)
> 
> ...



A lovely combo, I'm vaguely jealous I don't have SG!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2015)

MRV said:


> Oh, looks like I did not get to post last week at all. First one is Enchanted Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth with FF Haunting Spectre
> 
> View attachment 50272
> 
> ...



Four stunning looks!  I always have a soft spot for EdM, and these look fantastic.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks Fuzzy!
> 
> Yeah, the traffic around London is always bad. Too many people, too many cars, not enough roads.
> 
> ...



I did my stash recently (computerised, rather than helmer-ised!) and it took soooo much longer than I expected - but it's great to know where everything is!
Love your mani too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2015)

New mani - Layla Butterfly Effect (CE52):


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> A lovely combo, I'm vaguely jealous I don't have SG!



WHAAAAAT???? Go buy it right now!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> A nice surprise!
> I always Love Mystical Peacock - but I adore the Wingdust on top!  Wish I'd bought that one, I love it!



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> I did my stash recently (computerised, rather than helmer-ised!) and it took soooo much longer than I expected - but it's great to know where everything is!
> Love your mani too!



Thanks.

Go on, do tell, what's your number? I remember when I first made my spreadsheet it took about 2 afternoons and I "only" had about 1000 polishes then. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Layla Butterfly Effect (CE52):
> View attachment 50382



This is very pretty. I have this, but can't remember if I've worn it yet. 

My current mani is Takko Lavender Macaron with Black Cat Lacquer Let Them Eat Cake. I really don't think this colour works with my skintone, but my daughter really likes it, so I might give her the Takko.


----------



## MRV (Dec 4, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> These are all really nice, but especially the EdMs.
> 
> I've been so busy lately and I'm so tired. Still in the process of rearranging my stash, I'm not even halfway. I knew it would take long, but ugh, this is worse than I thought. I also don't think everything will fit in the 2 Alexes and the Helmer. I've already filled 3 drawers in the rainbow tower with make up and that's just a fraction as well. I think I have a problem, lol.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I think you'd need at least 6 Helmers if not more for you NP stash, so the Helmer and Alexes probably won't be enough. I should update my MAC stash (I haven't revised my list in almost three years!  ). It would be a huge task to redo all as I still have more MAC than NP and you need to write down so much more that just the names!

Very pretty! Love the IB over The Knight.

I had to file down my nails, too. So many were just crumbling.



PearlyQueen said:


> Four stunning looks!  I always have a soft spot for EdM, and these look fantastic.



Thank you, PQ!



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Layla Butterfly Effect (CE52):
> View attachment 50382



Lovely!



Anitacska said:


> WHAAAAAT???? Go buy it right now!



Yeah, like yesterday! 


The latest: Enchanted Dec 2014. This was a bit different holo - a glass-y one.

View attachment 50394


And a good oldie Hare Reverie in Rubellite

View attachment 50395


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 4, 2015)

Haven't worn polish in a while! 
I was going to match my OPI Hot and Spicy pedi on my hands but used Morgan Taylor Met My Match instead. The flash in pic2 makes me look orange lol






View attachment 50441


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! I think you'd need at least 6 Helmers if not more for you NP stash, so the Helmer and Alexes probably won't be enough. I should update my MAC stash (I haven't revised my list in almost three years!  ). It would be a huge task to redo all as I still have more MAC than NP and you need to write down so much more that just the names!
> 
> Very pretty! Love the IB over The Knight.
> 
> ...



Lovely manis!

The Alexes take a lot more than I though, you can easily fit 120 of the smaller bottles (like CbL, Bear Pawlish, etc.) and even at least 90 of the larger round ones (like the old Lilypads, Hare, Darling Diva) in one drawer, so they will take a lot, but I'm not very impressed with the Helmer. It's very flimsy. I think I might get another Alex if I can face another trip to IKEA and move the Helmer down to the living room for storing papers and other bits and bobs. 3 Alexes will take most of my stash. Also, I want to get a few plastic drawer units to go on top of the Alexes as there's still loads of room above them and those will be good for my make up. 

Thank you. The Knight is very interesting, although it was mostly just that bronzy colour on me, I was expecting it to be a bit more shifty. 

No new mani today, I was busy moving np last night and actually the Takko is holding on really well.

Anyone's seen the EP mysteries? I can pm you a picture if we don't want spoilers on the thread yet. I like them, but I was sort of expecting these colours. However, I still think I will stop with the mysteries for next year, they are now way too expensive and I haven't found the colours all that unique/interesting/wow.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> WHAAAAAT???? Go buy it right now!


Tempting... I don't have a single Orly yet, but it does look very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a bit behind updating but I think once I add those ones it will be around 1500   Plus about 100 toppers/glitters.  Plus what I'm expecting in deliveries...
AKA too many!
I didn't get that Takko, thought it wouldn't really suit me, though it looks pretty on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

MRV said:


> Thank you! I think you'd need at least 6 Helmers if not more for you NP stash, so the Helmer and Alexes probably won't be enough. I should update my MAC stash (I haven't revised my list in almost three years!  ). It would be a huge task to redo all as I still have more MAC than NP and you need to write down so much more that just the names!
> 
> Very pretty! Love the IB over The Knight.
> 
> ...




Thanks MRV!
Yeah yeah, buy everything!!!
Gorgeous manis - love the EP!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Haven't worn polish in a while!
> I was going to match my OPI Hot and Spicy pedi on my hands but used Morgan Taylor Met My Match instead. The flash in pic2 makes me look orange lol
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!  I didn't know you were one of the Simpsons... do you also have a blue beehive???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis!
> 
> The Alexes take a lot more than I though, you can easily fit 120 of the smaller bottles (like CbL, Bear Pawlish, etc.) and even at least 90 of the larger round ones (like the old Lilypads, Hare, Darling Diva) in one drawer, so they will take a lot, but I'm not very impressed with the Helmer. It's very flimsy. I think I might get another Alex if I can face another trip to IKEA and move the Helmer down to the living room for storing papers and other bits and bobs. 3 Alexes will take most of my stash. Also, I want to get a few plastic drawer units to go on top of the Alexes as there's still loads of room above them and those will be good for my make up.
> 
> ...


I don't mind spoilers when you're ready - I doubt I'll get mine till next year!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

Anyone else not getting notifications since the forum changed?  I used to get emails about PMs and updates to the thread, but now I get nothing.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 6, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  I didn't know you were one of the Simpsons... do you also have a blue beehive???



LOL I couldn't live with a man like Homer


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2015)

New mani is Grace-Full Polish Purplerazzi:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm a bit behind updating but I think once I add those ones it will be around 1500   Plus about 100 toppers/glitters.  Plus what I'm expecting in deliveries...
> AKA too many!
> I didn't get that Takko, thought it wouldn't really suit me, though it looks pretty on you.



Thank you!

Nice! I sometimes wish I had a lot less np. They are all lovely, but I won't be able to wear them all for years and that makes me sad. If I could just stop buying all the new ones....



PearlyQueen said:


> I don't mind spoilers when you're ready - I doubt I'll get mine till next year!



Okay, here you go.






PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone else not getting notifications since the forum changed?  I used to get emails about PMs and updates to the thread, but now I get nothing.



I don't know, I never opted to receive notifications myself. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Grace-Full Polish Purplerazzi:
> View attachment 50483



This is a lovely mani. I only have 2 Grace-Fulls (from the PTR box) and I'm not going to get sucked into yet another brand, but they do have nice polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm starting to receive my packages from earlier this month/Black Friday sales. Got my ILNP pre-order and order from Rainbow Connection today. Plus my EPs should be at Stackry later today. Then I can ask them to ship the lot. 

View attachment 50504


View attachment 50505


My current mani is Dance Legend Boo with KBShimmer Yoiu Autumn Know. Got complimented on it by the Tesco checkout lady today. 

View attachment 50506


View attachment 50507


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2015)

Can anyone see my pictures in the above post? It just says Attachment and a number for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2015)

Love the EPs, thanks!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Can anyone see my pictures in the above post? It just says Attachment and a number for me.



Nope, can't see them, try again!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRV said:


> Uh, I'm not used to this new platform. Where is our upper right hand pic box??? I can't even always see the pics in the posts. I use the same browser (Firefox) at home/work, so maybe it's a PC/Mac thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! LOL they are a bit stained, the OPI polish is a pale pink to neutralize the yellowish tone or at least bring it to peach haha.





MRV said:


> Whoa, that took some time! Our Ikea is about 15km away, and it once took me almost 1,5 hours by bus to go there. Which I hated! Now they have a quicker connection, but I just don't want to get the bus to anywhere. (= If it's not in a walking distance they usually loose my money.)
> 
> Pretty manis! Love the BO and that pink mani.
> 
> ...




To be fair if I had to take the bus to Ikea it might take an hour or so lol but since they frown on flat pack furniture on the bus, I enlist someone with a car!

Sparkling Garbage is great! The jelly white OPI probably adds to the squishyness. I did tiny touch ups on the chips and it wore like iron for the next few days.





MRV said:


> Oh, looks like I did not get to post last week at all. First one is Enchanted Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth with FF Haunting Spectre
> 
> View attachment 50272
> 
> ...



Beautiful manis! The EdM holo is amazing!




Anitacska said:


> Thanks Fuzzy!
> 
> Yeah, the traffic around London is always bad. Too many people, too many cars, not enough roads.
> 
> ...




Sounds like rush hour (more like hours!) around here, but it does get better off-peak which is likely not the case in London! lol

Very Pretty mani, I should wear The Knight sometime!





PearlyQueen said:


> A lovely combo, I'm vaguely jealous I don't have SG!



Thanks! 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Layla Butterfly Effect (CE52):
> View attachment 50382



 nice flakie!








MRV said:


> Thank you! I think you'd need at least 6 Helmers if not more for you NP stash, so the Helmer and Alexes probably won't be enough. I should update my MAC stash (I haven't revised my list in almost three years!  ). It would be a huge task to redo all as I still have more MAC than NP and you need to write down so much more that just the names!
> 
> Very pretty! Love the IB over The Knight.
> 
> ...



Great manis! a very pretty blue and a glowing red!






awickedshape said:


> Haven't worn polish in a while!
> I was going to match my OPI Hot and Spicy pedi on my hands but used Morgan Taylor Met My Match instead. The flash in pic2 makes me look orange lol
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! Hot and Spicy is so pretty!



PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone else not getting notifications since the forum changed?  I used to get emails about PMs and updates to the thread, but now I get nothing.



Same for me, no emails at all.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Grace-Full Polish Purplerazzi:
> View attachment 50483




Gorgeous! love those blue sparkles in there


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you @Fuzzy !!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nope, can't see them, try again!



Take 2


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2015)

Also here's today's nail mail from C4N:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks! LOL they are a bit stained, the OPI polish is a pale pink to neutralize the yellowish tone or at least bring it to peach haha.
> 
> To be fair if I had to take the bus to Ikea it might take an hour or so lol but since they frown on flat pack furniture on the bus, I enlist someone with a car!
> 
> ...



Thank you.

We're just outside London, so it's not too bad here, at least during the day, but if you go towards London.... Stupid little roads and far too many cars.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2015)

Topped off Met My Match with Kleancolour Kiss Goodbye

View attachment 50531


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Take 2
> 
> View attachment 50516
> 
> ...



Nice haul!

Great mani! Those polishes are made for one another 




Anitacska said:


> Also here's today's nail mail from C4N:
> 
> View attachment 50521



another nice haul!



awickedshape said:


> Topped off Met My Match with Kleancolour Kiss Goodbye
> 
> View attachment 50531
> 
> ...



Pretty glitter!





And my mani from the holiday party I went to:

OPI Who Are You Calling Bossy?!? with KB Shimmer Flake Dance


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Topped off Met My Match with Kleancolour Kiss Goodbye
> 
> View attachment 50531
> 
> ...



Nice!



Fuzzy said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Great mani! Those polishes are made for one another
> 
> ...



Thanks Fuzzy!

Wow! Very sparkly mani! I like it!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 9, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Great mani! Those polishes are made for one another
> 
> ...





Thank you!
I love yours!




Anitacska said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2015)

Another day, another haul received, this time it's from Hypnotic Polish.

View attachment 50540








Current mani is Different Dimension Ships Ahoy! with Girly Bits Pirate Booty (both from the June A Box Indied). Not very wintery, but I don't care.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2015)

It's been very quiet here. Is everyone busy preparing for Christmas? I have so much to show you, my Stackry stuff came yesterday as well as 4 Glam Polishes that the lovely PQ muled for me. 

View attachment 50588

















Two recent manis, first one is Different Dimension Musca with Drizlla Tremaine (Mystery Villain 3) on the accents. So annoying though, as Musca looks really blue in the pictures, but irl it's the most beautiful purple. Other mani is Girly Bits From Far & Wide with subtle snowflakes (stencils and Color Club Just My Luck).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you - for the nice comments and the confirmation of no emails!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Take 2
> 
> View attachment 50516
> 
> ...




Stunning - worth the wait!
And I love Boo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Also here's today's nail mail from C4N:
> 
> View attachment 50521



Nice choices - I have some of these, and wouldn't mind picking up the rest!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Topped off Met My Match with Kleancolour Kiss Goodbye
> 
> View attachment 50531
> 
> ...




Nice sparkles!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Great mani! Those polishes are made for one another
> 
> ...




Nice, love those glitters!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Another day, another haul received, this time it's from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> View attachment 50540
> 
> ...




Fantastic!  
New DL multichromes I was unaware of???  Aargh, must shop...!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> It's been very quiet here. Is everyone busy preparing for Christmas? I have so much to show you, my Stackry stuff came yesterday as well as 4 Glam Polishes that the lovely PQ muled for me.
> 
> View attachment 50588
> 
> ...




Must be a nearly Xmas lull.
Wow, now that's a Glam haul!!!
I'm really drooling, I want MANY of them!!!  Need to wait though.  
And the Elevations look awesome too.  More wanting...
Love your manis, especially the blue/purple - stunning.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2015)

My new mani is Esmaltes de Kelly Spider Man:


You know how I love a good red, and this is a stunner!  And indeed, thanks Anita for telling me I should try the brand, this is the only one I have (so far) but I'm really impressed with its two coat coverage.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning - worth the wait!
> And I love Boo!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice choices - I have some of these, and wouldn't mind picking up the rest!



Thanks. I've already ordered the newest release from EdM.



PearlyQueen said:


> Fantastic!
> New DL multichromes I was unaware of???  Aargh, must shop...!!!



Lol, it never stops!



PearlyQueen said:


> Must be a nearly Xmas lull.
> Wow, now that's a Glam haul!!!
> I'm really drooling, I want MANY of them!!!  Need to wait though.
> And the Elevations look awesome too.  More wanting...
> Love your manis, especially the blue/purple - stunning.



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Esmaltes de Kelly Spider Man:
> View attachment 50599
> 
> You know how I love a good red, and this is a stunner!  And indeed, thanks Anita for telling me I should try the brand, this is the only one I have (so far) but I'm really impressed with its two coat coverage.



You're welcome!  It is a beautiful sparkly red. I think I might make my next mani red too, it's been a while since I last wore red. Time to come up with some Christmassy designs. Although I have to say, I'm really not in a Christmas mood just now. I have so much to do this week, especially as the children break up on Thursday/Friday, so I need to get everything ready as they'll be with me all next week. Although hopefully hubby will have them overnight on Wednesday (23rd) so I can get the last bits ready. My Mum's arriving on Christmas Eve and it'll be full on after that. Haven't even got a flipping turkey and I desperately need to defrost my freezer and clean the oven as well as the whole house! Eeek!


----------



## MRV (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey girls! Just popping in to say that I've been so busy (busiest time of the year at work for me plus several extra things), and it's not ending until the weekend (going away for a few days, too). So I'll be back later!

Meanwhile, have you had problems with Harlow? I ordered the Glam Halloween (was it?) trio and a fourth polish, and I have never received them (never happened with np!). They were shipped Oct 27. I wrote to her a few weeks ago, she did not answer, then a again asking for a response, to which she just sent a generic message saying I have to wait for 30 work days, which came up a week ago. I wrote again, no aswer!  I'm more interested in getting my polishes than a refund, but this really leaves me no choice. Plus I have ordered quite a lot from there (all points unused). Looks like she'd want me to open a case rather than refund (???). Really disappointing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Hey girls! Just popping in to say that I've been so busy (busiest time of the year at work for me plus several extra things), and it's not ending until the weekend (going away for a few days, too). So I'll be back later!
> 
> Meanwhile, have you had problems with Harlow? I ordered the Glam Halloween (was it?) trio and a fourth polish, and I have never received them (never happened with np!). They were shipped Oct 27. I wrote to her a few weeks ago, she did not answer, then a again asking for a response, to which she just sent a generic message saying I have to wait for 30 work days, which came up a week ago. I wrote again, no aswer!  I'm more interested in getting my polishes than a refund, but this really leaves me no choice. Plus I have ordered quite a lot from there (all points unused). Looks like she'd want me to open a case rather than refund (???). Really disappointing.


So sorry to hear that you've had an issue with H&C - I've used them a few times, but never had anything go missing so I couldn't comment on the CS aspect I'm afraid.  I hope you get something sorted soon, have you tried a Facebook comment?  I've only ever read positive feedback before, but maybe she'll respond better to something more public than an email?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2015)

MRV said:


> Hey girls! Just popping in to say that I've been so busy (busiest time of the year at work for me plus several extra things), and it's not ending until the weekend (going away for a few days, too). So I'll be back later!
> 
> Meanwhile, have you had problems with Harlow? I ordered the Glam Halloween (was it?) trio and a fourth polish, and I have never received them (never happened with np!). They were shipped Oct 27. I wrote to her a few weeks ago, she did not answer, then a again asking for a response, to which she just sent a generic message saying I have to wait for 30 work days, which came up a week ago. I wrote again, no aswer!  I'm more interested in getting my polishes than a refund, but this really leaves me no choice. Plus I have ordered quite a lot from there (all points unused). Looks like she'd want me to open a case rather than refund (???). Really disappointing.



Oh no, sorry to hear about your missing package. I've never had any problems with Harlow & Co, but again, I never had anything going missing. Hope it will be sorted soon. 

Hope you have a nice time away after work finishes. Hey, look out for a package at work from me!  Hope it gets there before the end of the week.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2015)

Just a quick post to show you some pretties. My Glam Polish FB group exclusives came yesterday and they're all so pretty!




Also my current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Morticia and Liquid Sky Lacquer The Most Wonderful Time of the Year, stamped with YSL Yellow Gold and Moyou festive palette.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 19, 2015)

EP have had a restock of the "oldies" and some toppers if anyone's interested!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 19, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick post to show you some pretties. My Glam Polish FB group exclusives came yesterday and they're all so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 50646
> 
> ...




Lovely!  Nice exclusive Glams, and a very pretty mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> EP have had a restock of the "oldies" and some toppers if anyone's interested!



Boring! Those collections have been restocked a gazillion times. I wish she restocked some of the older collections, like the LOL collection (namely I'm Kind of a Big Deal), the other Beatles shades (Lucy in the Sky...), Ocean Potion, etc. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  Nice exclusive Glams, and a very pretty mani!



Thank you. The photo doesn't do the Glams justice, they are gorgeous irl.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2015)

A few haul and mani pictures:

Bear Pawlish




Emily de Molly




Mei Mei exclusive Glams and Urban Nail Art polishes




Dance Legend Celia with Femme Fatale Stonemother's Kiss




Color Club Fashion Addict with Glam Polish The Prestige


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!



awickedshape said:


> Thank you!
> I love yours!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!



Anitacska said:


> Another day, another haul received, this time it's from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> View attachment 50540
> 
> ...



Great haul and pretty mani!



Anitacska said:


> It's been very quiet here. Is everyone busy preparing for Christmas? I have so much to show you, my Stackry stuff came yesterday as well as 4 Glam Polishes that the lovely PQ muled for me.
> 
> View attachment 50588
> 
> ...



wow epic haul! Pretty manis I like the second one, very wintery! (... not that there's been much in the way of winter around here lol)



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice, love those glitters!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Esmaltes de Kelly Spider Man:
> View attachment 50599
> 
> You know how I love a good red, and this is a stunner!  And indeed, thanks Anita for telling me I should try the brand, this is the only one I have (so far) but I'm really impressed with its two coat coverage.



Gorgeous red!



Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I feel like I'm so behind on everything  No doubt I will be in a frenzy for the next couple days.





MRV said:


> Hey girls! Just popping in to say that I've been so busy (busiest time of the year at work for me plus several extra things), and it's not ending until the weekend (going away for a few days, too). So I'll be back later!
> 
> Meanwhile, have you had problems with Harlow? I ordered the Glam Halloween (was it?) trio and a fourth polish, and I have never received them (never happened with np!). They were shipped Oct 27. I wrote to her a few weeks ago, she did not answer, then a again asking for a response, to which she just sent a generic message saying I have to wait for 30 work days, which came up a week ago. I wrote again, no aswer!  I'm more interested in getting my polishes than a refund, but this really leaves me no choice. Plus I have ordered quite a lot from there (all points unused). Looks like she'd want me to open a case rather than refund (???). Really disappointing.



Boo  I hope that gets resolved. Who knows what's going on there...
 I haven't ordered anything in a while from any place except a bottle of topcoat from Nail Polish Canada. I figured it was time after mixing two less than half-full bottles together and adding thinner and using about half of that up lol





Anitacska said:


> Just a quick post to show you some pretties. My Glam Polish FB group exclusives came yesterday and they're all so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 50646
> 
> ...




Nice little haul and festive mani! The stamping is really cute!



Anitacska said:


> A few haul and mani pictures:
> 
> Bear Pawlish
> 
> ...



Another nice haul 
Great manis, a nice bold one and a whisper soft one!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2015)

My current mani: Cult Nails Annalicious




Arg. this freaked out the camera for some reason in this lighting, It's a very bright red in person. Of course there is no sun here, only rain and dreariness.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry Christmas to you all my fellow NPAs!  Hope you have a good one!

My Christmas nails:

View attachment 50765


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> A few haul and mani pictures:
> 
> Bear Pawlish
> 
> ...


Another great haul!  My Bears still haven't arrived   Not that I'm in a rush for them!
I so nearly bought that Glam duo, but I held off and now it's gone - looks lovely though!
Very pretty manis - love the DL in particular of course!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks!  It truly is a beautiful red!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> My current mani: Cult Nails Annalicious
> 
> View attachment 50717
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!  If it's even better in real life then a great red indeed!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Merry Christmas to you all my fellow NPAs!  Hope you have a good one!
> 
> My Christmas nails:
> 
> View attachment 50765



Merry Xmas!  A lovely festive mani, properly Christmassy without being too silly.  Is the pale one gold or silver?  Either way, I really like it!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Merry Xmas!  A lovely festive mani, properly Christmassy without being too silly.  Is the pale one gold or silver?  Either way, I really like it!



Thank you. It's pale gold, Emily de Molly Record Keeper, the green is ILNP A Fresh Evergreen with KBShimmer Pine-ing for Yule on top. The red is just stickers, some have peeled off already unfortunately. 

I'm knackered now. Been so busy for days, cleaning, tidying, shopping. Will write more (I have a haul and another mani picture to show) after lunch tomorrow.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2015)

My mani this week was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) Andromeda:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2015)

Merry christmas everyone, i hope santa brings you sparkles!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Merry christmas everyone, i hope santa brings you sparkles!!!



I got lots of chocolate. As good as.  My sister did get me the Nailland Hungary exclusive CbL though. It's pretty.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks PQ
Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2015)

I was going to come back yesterday, but my mother literally sat on the stool behind me the whole bloody day, ugh. I don't like using the computer like that and posting pictures of nail polish because she'd be constantly asking me about it. Also my daughter was using my laptop, but I've got that back now, so here we go. 

Some hauls that arrived before Christmas:













The Femme Fatale polishes are from the FF garage sale (samples and other random polishes, plus the last two are the monthly FB group polishes).

View attachment 50797


Few Girly Bits




Color 4 Nails Christmas box




CbL Nailland Hungary exclusive that my sister got for me for Christmas.

I'll post my manis later, she's decided to park her bum down behind me again. Grr!


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to come back yesterday, but my mother literally sat on the stool behind me the whole bloody day, ugh. I don't like using the computer like that and posting pictures of nail polish because she'd be constantly asking me about it. Also my daughter was using my laptop, but I've got that back now, so here we go.
> 
> Some hauls that arrived before Christmas:
> 
> ...



Lol!

....


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2015)

Two manis, first one is from before Christmas: EdM Third Edition and Scorched Earth




Second one is my current mani with the Lilypad from the C4N Christmas box (Sandy Claws) and Darling Diva Poinsettia Pasties




Plus bonus kitty picture


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



Multithanks Fuzzy!



Fuzzy said:


> My current mani: Cult Nails Annalicious
> 
> View attachment 50717
> 
> ...



Pretty festive nails!



PearlyQueen said:


> Another great haul!  My Bears still haven't arrived   Not that I'm in a rush for them!
> I so nearly bought that Glam duo, but I held off and now it's gone - looks lovely though!
> Very pretty manis - love the DL in particular of course!



Thank you!

Hope you get your Bears soon. I'm still waiting for my BSF Lilypad order from the 14th. 

Yeah, the Glams are very pretty, especially the purple one. Have you seen the new collection? It's all bright colours and all very sparkly. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My mani this week was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) Andromeda:
> View attachment 50774
> View attachment 50775
> View attachment 50776
> ...



Ooh this is pretty! I have this too. After all these reds, golds and oranges I think I'll do a purple mani. Or a blue one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. It's pale gold, Emily de Molly  Record Keeper, the green is ILNP A Fresh Evergreen with KBShimmer  Pine-ing for Yule on top. The red is just stickers, some have peeled off  already unfortunately.
> 
> I'm knackered now. Been so busy for days, cleaning, tidying, shopping.  Will write more (I have a haul and another mani picture to show) after  lunch tomorrow.




It's lovely, damn I skipped that EdM, may have to pick it up!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to come back yesterday, but my  mother literally sat on the stool behind me the whole bloody day, ugh. I  don't like using the computer like that and posting pictures of nail  polish because she'd be constantly asking me about it. Also my daughter  was using my laptop, but I've got that back now, so here we go.
> 
> Some hauls that arrived before Christmas:
> 
> ...




FFs look stunning, I miss out on so many things with these secret exclusives 
And I adore the Lilypad from the C4N box, I knew I would but the others weren't calling me.  Maybe a blog sale one day...
And the CbL is a stunner!  What a fantastic gift!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Two manis, first one is from before Christmas: EdM Third Edition and Scorched Earth
> 
> View attachment 50800
> 
> ...




Beautiful - the first one is really pretty and girly and sparkly, and the second not only has that red but I love the other nails too!  And a kitty pic - awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Multithanks Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you - loved Andromeda!  Sadly, I cracked a nail Xmas eve, so I had to change mani - pics to follow!  
The red was the Glam that really attracted me!  I felt I have soooo many purple Glams, I don't know how she can make them all be different, so I wasn't so fussed by that one (till I saw your pic!!!).  But I definitely want a few of the New Year's Day releases, they're sooo vibrant - and of course there's a red!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's lovely, damn I skipped that EdM, may have to pick it up!



You definitely should! The silver version is gorgeous too.



PearlyQueen said:


> FFs look stunning, I miss out on so many things with these secret exclusives
> And I adore the Lilypad from the C4N box, I knew I would but the others weren't calling me.  Maybe a blog sale one day...
> And the CbL is a stunner!  What a fantastic gift!



Thank you. I picked up a box exclusive Lilypad from one of the UK nail sales FB group, so I'm sure you'll be able to find this one too.  

My sister asked me to get her some perfume she likes, so I decided to ask for the CbL in return. It's quite unique, goes from pinky red to red to orange.



PearlyQueen said:


> Beautiful - the first one is really pretty and girly and sparkly, and the second not only has that red but I love the other nails too!  And a kitty pic - awesome!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!  The red was the Glam that really attracted me!  I felt I have soooo many purple Glams, I don't know how she can make them all be different, so I wasn't so fussed by that one (till I saw your pic!!!).  But I definitely want a few of the New Year's Day releases, they're sooo vibrant - and of course there's a red!



It's actually more burnt orange than red. 

I think I'll get the whole Glam collection again. 

Oh damn, as soon as I sat down by the computer, she moved from the sofa to the stool behind me. Why????  It's going to be a long 4 days until she leaves....


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

And the Xmas mani was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) - Good God:
View attachment 50803
View attachment 50804
View attachment 50805
View attachment 50806

Seriously quickly got tipwear with this, but my main suspect is my old topcoat that I used.  Maybe.  I hate to chuck out a serviceable bottle though, and the "control" nail I did with the dregs of my HK Girl has tipwear too, so not sure.
I ordered a big "Bling" bottle of HK Girl with some of my Xmas money, as this one's on its last legs and I've been wanting one for ages!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> You definitely should! The silver version is gorgeous too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of silvers on me, so I can happily skip that, but the gold is stunning.
And good to know that the Glam wasn't red, so I can stop beating myself up for skipping it!
Lol at your mum, sounds a bit stalker-y, must be driving you nuts!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> And the Xmas mani was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) - Good God:
> View attachment 50803
> View attachment 50804
> View attachment 50805
> ...



Can't see your pictures.  Sorry about the tipwear. The HK Girl also gives me tipwear, but weirdly not on everything.



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not a big fan of silvers on me, so I can happily skip that, but the gold is stunning.
> And good to know that the Glam wasn't red, so I can stop beating myself up for skipping it!
> Lol at your mum, sounds a bit stalker-y, must be driving you nuts!!!



Ugh, it is. I can't really say anything as she'll keep asking what's such a secret... So I'm being antisocial and came upstairs to use the laptop.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2015)

Retry!
Good God:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> Retry!
> Good God:
> View attachment 50807
> View attachment 50808
> ...



Very pretty! I haven't actually worn any of my Bow Polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2015)

Just a quick mani as we've had no post for 4 days now due to Christmas. Hoping my BSF package comes tomorrow. I also ordered a few Lilypads and other polishes from Hypnotic Polish, but that'll take a few more days to get here.







Mani is CbL Blue, Blue Christmas with Darling Diva Flocons de Neige Sous L'aurore on the accents. The colour in the picture without flash is more accurate.

I've had some time to keep moving my polishes into the Alexes and the Helmer, but they're all filling up fast and I'm only about 2/3 done. Might invest in another Alex, but I'd need to go to IKEA again and I'm not very keen on that. I could destash but I'm not sure I'm ready for that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick mani as we've had no post for 4 days now due to Christmas. Hoping my BSF package comes tomorrow. I also ordered a few Lilypads and other polishes from Hypnotic Polish, but that'll take a few more days to get here.
> 
> View attachment 50828
> 
> ...


That's really nice - they look great together.  Haven't got either of these polishes, though I'm tempted by the CbL!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2015)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's really nice - they look great together.  Haven't got either of these polishes, though I'm tempted by the CbL!



Thank you! Yes, that CbL is gorgeous, very glowy blue. 

Still no BSF order, but the Hypnotic Polish one got here within 2 days, yay!







Also, quick and simple mani, Lilypad Lacquer Some Kind of Wonderful. Looks more taupe in natural light with lots of gold shimmer, very pretty. 




Will think of something cool for my NYE mani, but was too tired to bother with anything complicated last night. I also got a clear jelly stamper from HP, so will try that out tonight on top of this and see how it works. Hope it's good as the concept is brilliant, but I've heard it's a bit stiff.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2015)

I've done it!!! I've moved all my indies into the two Alexes. They are almost full, but all the indies have fitted. Yay! I still have to sort out a big chunk of my mainstream polishes (and my Helmer is practically full), but that will happen an other day.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Yes, that CbL is gorgeous, very glowy blue.
> 
> Still no BSF order, but the Hypnotic Polish one got here within 2 days, yay!
> 
> ...




Very nice haul!   Some interesting Lilypads there, I did order the Glam...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2015)

Anitacska said:


> I've done it!!! I've moved all my indies into the two Alexes. They are almost full, but all the indies have fitted. Yay! I still have to sort out a big chunk of my mainstream polishes (and my Helmer is practically full), but that will happen an other day.



Yay!  Sounds great, wish I had the space, mine are crammed into every spare corner, drawer, shelf, box...


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Year, all! It's already 2016 here.

I promise to be a good girl - buy less np and finally catch up!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hope you all have a happy new year!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy new year fellow NPAs!  Did you all have fun last night? I was watching films with the children until 2.30 am! 

My new year mani is Color Club Beyond with Darling Diva Crooked Star and some stamping that's meant to resemble fireworks. Need to get a good fireworks stamping plate though. 




Forgot to say I used the clear jelly stamper (I also tried it on my last mani) and it works really well. I'd heard that it's too stiff, but it isn't and picks up images really well. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2016)

New Year New Mani!
Emily de Molly Calibrated:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Happy new year fellow NPAs!  Did you all have fun last night? I was watching films with the children until 2.30 am!
> 
> My new year mani is Color Club Beyond with Darling Diva Crooked Star and some stamping that's meant to resemble fireworks. Need to get a good fireworks stamping plate though.
> 
> ...




Mani is stunning!  Love all of it!
Happy New Year, hope 2016 as a single woman suits you!
My NYE was dead quiet, watched the fireworks with hubby and cats, that was about it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> New Year New Mani!
> Emily de Molly Calibrated:
> View attachment 50935



Nice mani! I've actually used this polish myself!



PearlyQueen said:


> Mani is stunning!  Love all of it!
> Happy New Year, hope 2016 as a single woman suits you!
> My NYE was dead quiet, watched the fireworks with hubby and cats, that was about it!



Thank you, on both counts. 

I've not been anywhere on NYE in ages, even before the children we mostly stayed with family. I enjoy staying in and we did watch some really good films last night.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2016)

Enchanted Polish secret restock of 3 new colours on the website now! http://www.enchantedpolish.com/product/winter-dom-vintage-trio

Edited to say, they're all reserved, but I only had to refresh for maybe a minute to be able to add them to the cart. Good luck!


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Lovely manis!
> 
> The Alexes take a lot more than I though, you can easily fit 120 of the smaller bottles (like CbL, Bear Pawlish, etc.) and even at least 90 of the larger round ones (like the old Lilypads, Hare, Darling Diva) in one drawer, so they will take a lot, but I'm not very impressed with the Helmer. It's very flimsy. I think I might get another Alex if I can face another trip to IKEA and move the Helmer down to the living room for storing papers and other bits and bobs. 3 Alexes will take most of my stash. Also, I want to get a few plastic drawer units to go on top of the Alexes as there's still loads of room above them and those will be good for my make up.



Have you finished you rearranging project yet?



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm a bit behind updating but I think once I add those ones it will be around 1500   Plus about 100 toppers/glitters.  Plus what I'm expecting in deliveries...
> AKA too many!
> I didn't get that Takko, thought it wouldn't really suit me, though it looks pretty on you.



We have about the same number. I have not count my purchases for 2015 yet but at least I did not get that much at the end of the year.



PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks MRV!
> Yeah yeah, buy everything!!!
> Gorgeous manis - love the EP!



Thanks, PQ!



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Grace-Full Polish Purplerazzi:
> View attachment 50483



Pretty purple! I don't know this brand.



Fuzzy said:


> Thanks! LOL they are a bit stained, the OPI polish is a pale pink to neutralize the yellowish tone or at least bring it to peach haha.
> 
> To be fair if I had to take the bus to Ikea it might take an hour or so lol but since they frown on flat pack furniture on the bus, I enlist someone with a car!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Fuzzy!



Anitacska said:


> Take 2
> 
> View attachment 50516
> 
> ...



Pretty hauls and love the mani!



Anitacska said:


> Also here's today's nail mail from C4N:
> 
> View attachment 50521



Nice!



awickedshape said:


> Topped off Met My Match with Kleancolour Kiss Goodbye
> 
> View attachment 50531
> 
> ...



Nice topper!



Fuzzy said:


> And my mani from the holiday party I went to:
> 
> OPI Who Are You Calling Bossy?!? with KB Shimmer Flake Dance
> 
> ...



Flake Dance looks awesome over a dark base!



Anitacska said:


> Another day, another haul received, this time it's from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> View attachment 50540
> 
> ...



Nice hauls again (what's the FUN in the middle?) and the mani's more than fine for this season.



Anitacska said:


> It's been very quiet here. Is everyone busy preparing for Christmas? I have so much to show you, my Stackry stuff came yesterday as well as 4 Glam Polishes that the lovely PQ muled for me.
> 
> View attachment 50588
> 
> ...



JAWDROP! Hey, you got that LE Yeti. I have not seen it in a while. I thought it was going to be part of the core line, but was it LE after all?? Pretty manis again, esp, the first one.


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2016)

QUOTE=PearlyQueen;2707305]My new mani is Esmaltes de Kelly Spider Man:
View attachment 50599

You know how I love a good red, and this is a stunner!  And indeed, thanks Anita for telling me I should try the brand, this is the only one I have (so far) but I'm really impressed with its two coat coverage.[/QUOTE]

Very pretty! Although it looks more Santa than Spider Man .



PearlyQueen said:


> So sorry to hear that you've had an issue with H&C - I've used them a few times, but never had anything go missing so I couldn't comment on the CS aspect I'm afraid.  I hope you get something sorted soon, have you tried a Facebook comment?  I've only ever read positive feedback before, but maybe she'll respond better to something more public than an email?





Anitacska said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about your missing package. I've never had any problems with Harlow & Co, but again, I never had anything going missing. Hope it will be sorted soon.
> 
> Hope you have a nice time away after work finishes. Hey, look out for a package at work from me!  Hope it gets there before the end of the week.



Thanks. Unfortunately the sit is the same. No package, no answer. I should open a case, but I have never done that with Paypal. I don't have FB, on my name at least, so I don't know if that's an option.



Anitacska said:


> Just a quick post to show you some pretties. My Glam Polish FB group exclusives came yesterday and they're all so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 50646
> 
> ...



Very pretty!



Anitacska said:


> A few haul and mani pictures:
> 
> Bear Pawlish
> 
> ...



Pretty hauls and manis! Love the first one. FF SK is one that I don't have.



Fuzzy said:


> My current mani: Cult Nails Annalicious
> 
> View attachment 50717
> 
> ...



Looks cute on you!



Anitacska said:


> Merry Christmas to you all my fellow NPAs!  Hope you have a good one!
> 
> My Christmas nails:
> 
> View attachment 50765



Lovely Xmas mani!



PearlyQueen said:


> My mani this week was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) Andromeda:
> View attachment 50774
> View attachment 50775
> View attachment 50776
> ...



Looks great, esp. in the last pic.



Anitacska said:


> I was going to come back yesterday, but my mother literally sat on the stool behind me the whole bloody day, ugh. I don't like using the computer like that and posting pictures of nail polish because she'd be constantly asking me about it. Also my daughter was using my laptop, but I've got that back now, so here we go.
> 
> Some hauls that arrived before Christmas:
> 
> ...



Ooh, so many pretty FFs! How do those group sales happen? Does she ship them only to US? It took me over a month to get into the FF group, she forgot it or something and I had to ask again, and I have not had time to look into it since.



Anitacska said:


> Two manis, first one is from before Christmas: EdM Third Edition and Scorched Earth
> 
> View attachment 50800
> 
> ...



Nice combos. The kitty steals the show!


----------



## MRV (Jan 2, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> And the Xmas mani was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) - Good God:
> View attachment 50803
> View attachment 50804
> View attachment 50805
> ...





PearlyQueen said:


> Retry!
> Good God:
> View attachment 50807
> View attachment 50808
> ...



Love the green shift!



Anitacska said:


> Just a quick mani as we've had no post for 4 days now due to Christmas. Hoping my BSF package comes tomorrow. I also ordered a few Lilypads and other polishes from Hypnotic Polish, but that'll take a few more days to get here.
> 
> View attachment 50828
> 
> ...



Such a lovely combo! Love the glitter one.



Anitacska said:


> I've done it!!! I've moved all my indies into the two Alexes. They are almost full, but all the indies have fitted. Yay! I still have to sort out a big chunk of my mainstream polishes (and my Helmer is practically full), but that will happen an other day.



So it's almost done, congrats!



PearlyQueen said:


> Yay!  Sounds great, wish I had the space, mine are crammed into every spare corner, drawer, shelf, box...



Hope you can get some drawers at some point. They are really handy (although I'm already in trouble with my three Helmers, had to move some into small boxes.)


Anitacska said:


> Happy new year fellow NPAs!  Did you all have fun last night? I was watching films with the children until 2.30 am!
> 
> My new year mani is Color Club Beyond with Darling Diva Crooked Star and some stamping that's meant to resemble fireworks. Need to get a good fireworks stamping plate though.
> 
> ...



I was on a cleaning and arranging roll at work and then at home! But did my nails, and then tried to take pics just before midnight. PITA!

Very pretty many! Love the stamping!!



PearlyQueen said:


> New Year New Mani!
> Emily de Molly Calibrated:
> View attachment 50935



Nice! This is also one EdM I don't have.



Anitacska said:


> Enchanted Polish secret restock of 3 new colours on the website now! http://www.enchantedpolish.com/product/winter-dom-vintage-trio
> 
> Edited to say, they're all reserved, but I only had to refresh for maybe a minute to be able to add them to the cart. Good luck!



A bit less secret than usually as she sent a message. I had been on my laptop all day, but of course taking a shower when the message arrived. Noticed it about 20 min later, and when I realized there was no SO yet I started to refresh, and they came up rather quickly for me too.

Unfortunately my luck ended today: I did some wall painting to finish up my endless renovating, things were laying around the floor - and I hurt my toe really badly.  And I shoud be travelling again next week!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2016)

MRV said:


> Have you finished you rearranging project yet?
> 
> 
> We have about the same number. I have not count my purchases for 2015 yet but at least I did not get that much at the end of the year.
> ...



Thank you on all counts. The Fun in the middle, actually not sure if you mean the middle of the picture or the middle Fun, so the Funs in that picture are Fashion Show, The Art of Sparkle (H) and Happy Ending.

Yes, I did get the LE Yeti, well both, Angels are the Yeti 2 and Yeti Has a Bike. 

I'm pretty much done with the rearranging. All indies are now in the Alexes, the Helmer has nearly 600 mainstream polishes, the rainbow drawers have 6 drawers of mainstream polishes (around 400 I think). I still have two big boxes full of OPI, Orly and China Glaze, but the trouble is, those are all tall bottles, so only fit in the Helmer, but the Helmer is full and actually the rainbow drawers are pretty full now. Can't put more polishes in there, the bottom drawer really sticks as it is. I also have some polishes in sets, like Zoya, Urban Decay, Color Club which I might just leave in there. Most of my make up is still in boxes though and no more drawers left, so I'm thinking I might get another Alex and a few 4 drawer units to go on top of the Alexes for make up. But getting there. 



MRV said:


> Very pretty! Although it looks more Santa than Spider Man .
> 
> 
> Thanks. Unfortunately the sit is the same. No package, no answer. I should open a case, but I have never done that with Paypal. I don't have FB, on my name at least, so I don't know if that's an option.
> ...



Thanks again.

The FF sale was announced on the FB group, it was done on another page, you could chose 4 samples and however many other polishes you wanted/could. She also does COTMs, but those aren't limited to the FB group, plus she sometimes does group exclusives. She ships as usual, but of course it has to be minimum 10 bottles. Keep an eye on the FB group.

Really sorry your H&Co stuff is still missing. I'm having trouble with bloody MyHermes, it's not actually my stuff, I posted them to people. A few of us got together for the FF garage sale and I coordinated it. I then sent off the others' polishes, but two packages have gone missing. They are all ooak samples, so feel really bad for them and MyHermes has been no use. Still trying to sort it out for them, but it's not looking good. 



MRV said:


> Love the green shift!
> 
> Such a lovely combo! Love the glitter one.
> 
> ...



Ouch! Sorry about the toe. Where are the nice friendly emoticons gone? No hugs ones.  

Yes, I noticed the EP e-mail after about 20 minutes too. Glad you managed to get them. I have to admit, the white one doesn't excite me one bit, but that mauve one looks really pretty. At least they weren't mysteries. I'm done with her mysteries.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2016)

Current mani is Too Fancy Lacquer Burnt Lavender with Glam Polish Death Defying Acts. A bit of a palate cleanser after all the glitter and stamping and festive manis.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally my BSF order has arrived. Took nearly 3 weeks due to Christmas and new year. Never mind. 




Also, current mani is Enchanted Polish Green Peace on Earth (had this for 3 years and never used it before) with Revlon Moon Candy duo in Meteor.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm really far behind, I've been very busy and then very tired! 




Anitacska said:


> Merry Christmas to you all my fellow NPAs!  Hope you have a good one!
> 
> My Christmas nails:
> 
> View attachment 50765



Lovely Christmas mani! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Looks awesome!  If it's even better in real life then a great red indeed!



thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> My mani this week was Bow Polish (Dance Legend) Andromeda:
> View attachment 50774
> View attachment 50775
> View attachment 50776
> ...



Love the colour! 



Anitacska said:


> I was going to come back yesterday, but my mother literally sat on the stool behind me the whole bloody day, ugh. I don't like using the computer like that and posting pictures of nail polish because she'd be constantly asking me about it. Also my daughter was using my laptop, but I've got that back now, so here we go.
> 
> Some hauls that arrived before Christmas:
> 
> ...



ugh I hate when someone's looking over my shoulder! lol

Great haul!




Anitacska said:


> Two manis, first one is from before Christmas: EdM Third Edition and Scorched Earth
> 
> View attachment 50800
> 
> ...



Great manis! Black kitties go with everything 



Anitacska said:


> Multithanks Fuzzy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Retry!
> Good God:
> View attachment 50807
> View attachment 50808
> ...



Very pretty, nice shifting!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick mani as we've had no post for 4 days now due to Christmas. Hoping my BSF package comes tomorrow. I also ordered a few Lilypads and other polishes from Hypnotic Polish, but that'll take a few more days to get here.
> 
> View attachment 50828
> 
> ...



Gorgeous mani! 




Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Yes, that CbL is gorgeous, very glowy blue.
> 
> Still no BSF order, but the Hypnotic Polish one got here within 2 days, yay!
> 
> ...



Great haul and pretty mani!




Anitacska said:


> I've done it!!! I've moved all my indies into the two Alexes. They are almost full, but all the indies have fitted. Yay! I still have to sort out a big chunk of my mainstream polishes (and my Helmer is practically full), but that will happen an other day.



yay! 



MRV said:


> Happy New Year, all! It's already 2016 here.
> 
> I promise to be a good girl - buy less np and finally catch up!!!



Happy new year!



Anitacska said:


> Happy new year fellow NPAs!  Did you all have fun last night? I was watching films with the children until 2.30 am!
> 
> My new year mani is Color Club Beyond with Darling Diva Crooked Star and some stamping that's meant to resemble fireworks. Need to get a good fireworks stamping plate though.
> 
> ...



Fabulous new year mani!




PearlyQueen said:


> New Year New Mani!
> Emily de Molly Calibrated:
> View attachment 50935



Beautiful mani!




Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Too Fancy Lacquer Burnt Lavender with Glam Polish Death Defying Acts. A bit of a palate cleanser after all the glitter and stamping and festive manis.
> 
> View attachment 50949
> 
> ...



lovely soft colours! 



Anitacska said:


> Finally my BSF order has arrived. Took nearly 3 weeks due to Christmas and new year. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 51000
> 
> ...



nice haul and mani! I love greens like that


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy new year all!

I went out for new years for the first time, I think, ever(!) To the tiki bar(which had no cover, unlike most places which had massive cover prices) I made sure to go home before last call to avoid the worst of the awful drunks on transit... there were still a few, but not so bad. 

This was my Xmas mani, my theme that day was dark blue and silver 
CbL Come Dance the Hora



New years mani next time because I still can't upload photos from my phone.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2016)

View attachment 51019


This is just another picture of today's mani, I wanted to see if I can upload from my phone and it worked.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm really far behind, I've been very busy and then very tired!
> 
> Lovely Christmas mani!
> 
> ...



Thanks Fuzzy! 

I don't think she was purposefully looking over my shoulder, but it still annoyed me. By the end of her stay she managed to annoy me with a lot of things, hahaha!



Fuzzy said:


> Gorgeous mani!
> 
> Great haul and pretty mani!
> yay!
> ...



Thank you again!



Fuzzy said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> I went out for new years for the first time, I think, ever(!) To the tiki bar(which had no cover, unlike most places which had massive cover prices) I made sure to go home before last call to avoid the worst of the awful drunks on transit... there were still a few, but not so bad.
> 
> ...



Love Come Dance the Hora, but haven't actually worn it myself. 

I don't remember the last time I went out for new year's eve, I don't actually think I ever have, other than to friend's house or something like that. I do remember I had a NYE party when I was 13, lol. We normally just watch films, then the fireworks at midnight and then go to bed. This year we stayed up until 2.30 though, well, I actually nodded off on the sofa while watching Pixels (very funny film btw!). 

I tried uploading from my phone, I don't know what kind of phone you have, mine is a Samsung and it lets me, but instead of gallery it offers documents as the option for source, but then photos are among the documents too. (Sorry, not sure if it makes sense.) I normally upload my pictures onto Dropbox and use the computer to crop them and post them.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2016)

Small haul from Rainbow Connection:




Also, current mani is Fun Lacquer Anna with FNUG Psychedelic and Fun Lacquer With Springkles on Top on the accents.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Enchanted Polish secret restock of 3 new colours on the website now! http://www.enchantedpolish.com/product/winter-dom-vintage-trio
> 
> Edited to say, they're all reserved, but I only had to refresh for maybe a minute to be able to add them to the cart. Good luck!



I did buy these, took about 10 mins of refreshing to get them, was about 10 mins late in seeing the email.  I liked two of them, the white seems likely not to work for me though!  But it's like a conditioned response - new EPs, must buy now!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Too Fancy Lacquer Burnt Lavender with Glam Polish Death Defying Acts. A bit of a palate cleanser after all the glitter and stamping and festive manis.
> 
> View attachment 50949
> 
> ...



Pretty and a bit neutrally, lovely


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Finally my BSF order has arrived. Took nearly 3 weeks due to Christmas and new year. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 51000
> 
> ...


Ooo, your Lilypads look lovely (I'm drawn to the middle...!).
Nice to see an EP actually being worn!  I don't have that one, not a huge green fan and I'd have had to pay a fortune to get it as it's before my time.
Pretty on though, and I like the accents!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> I went out for new years for the first time, I think, ever(!) To the tiki bar(which had no cover, unlike most places which had massive cover prices) I made sure to go home before last call to avoid the worst of the awful drunks on transit... there were still a few, but not so bad.
> 
> ...




I like this!  Maybe I should have bought it... !


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Rainbow Connection:
> 
> View attachment 51097
> 
> ...



You just can't resist a Lilypad!  Nice haul.  And a pretty mani, I so nearly bought Anna but didn't.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm feeling too lazy to quote all of you who were nice about my recent manis, so I'll just say a generalised "thanks all" here!  (Miss that thanks button!!!)
And I agree, Spider Man was a very Santa Man sort of shade!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 10, 2016)

New mani - OPI - Ali's Big Break


One of my oldest untrieds I think!  As ever with OPI, not very opaque, I can see so many flaws after 3 coats!  Nice shimmery shade though.  A bit less orange in real life, a true in your face red with sparkly shimmers.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did buy these, took about 10 mins of refreshing to get them, was about 10 mins late in seeing the email.  I liked two of them, the white seems likely not to work for me though!  But it's like a conditioned response - new EPs, must buy now!!!



Yeah, I wasn't sure about the white myself, but that mauve is a must have. That said, I don't have many white holos, I passed on the CbL one, so it'll be interesting to see what this looks like. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty and a bit neutrally, lovely



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Ooo, your Lilypads look lovely (I'm drawn to the middle...!).
> Nice to see an EP actually being worn!  I don't have that one, not a huge green fan and I'd have had to pay a fortune to get it as it's before my time.
> Pretty on though, and I like the accents!



Thanks. I bought that collection back when it came out for Llarowe for the normal retail price, I wouldn't bother otherwise. But it is nice. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I like this!  Maybe I should have bought it... !



Not wanting to enable (enabler, me? ), but I'm pretty sure RC has it in stock as it was repromoted recently. 



PearlyQueen said:


> You just can't resist a Lilypad!  Nice haul.  And a pretty mani, I so nearly bought Anna but didn't.



No, I just can't! In fact it seems that I'm all over Australian brands at the moment, I've bought over 100 Glams in the past 5 months as well as loads of Femme Fatales and EdMs, and of course Lilypads. 

And thank you, Anna is really pretty with the purple/pink shift.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - OPI - Ali's Big Break
> View attachment 51249
> 
> One of my oldest untrieds I think!  As ever with OPI, not very opaque, I can see so many flaws after 3 coats!  Nice shimmery shade though.  A bit less orange in real life, a true in your face red with sparkly shimmers.



Nice mani. I don't know what my oldest untrieds are, definitely mainstream brands, I remember buying lots of Zoyas, OPIs, Orlys and China Glazes when I first got into nail polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2016)

Speaking of Aussie brands, my huge Glam order came on Friday via Stackry:




This is the entire Alphabet City collection (no idea what Alphabet City is though, but the colours are gorgeous).




The Purple Predicament trio and a few more flakies and batch #9 which I seemed to have missed last time. 

Two recent manis:







This is Lilypad Lacquer Lavender Blossom with Lilypad Almost Famous on the accents. Unfortunately both my thumb nails have developed side breaks, so that's why this one is looking weird, I tried to patch it up, but no use. I trimmed both down in the end. 




Current mani is Hema 839 with Cynthia Rowley noname polish (blue jelly with coloured glitter) on top of the Hema on the accents. I had to make my fingers look yellow to show the true colour of the polish as my camera decided it was blue.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home. 
I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here. 
Sadly I missed the Enchanted trio - so sad, because I love all the colours. 

I've  still to wait a few days until I get a new phone, and then I can again  start to post mani pictures! Yay! Although everything I wore hasn't been  particularly new or exciting. I plan to do one last haul while I'm here  though! Any recs of particularly stunning new polishes? I haven't been  on IG for over a week and feel like I'm totally out of the loop  already!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home.
> I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here.
> Sadly I missed the Enchanted trio - so sad, because I love all the colours.
> 
> I've  still to wait a few days until I get a new phone, and then I can again  start to post mani pictures! Yay! Although everything I wore hasn't been  particularly new or exciting. I plan to do one last haul while I'm here  though! Any recs of particularly stunning new polishes? I haven't been  on IG for over a week and feel like I'm totally out of the loop  already!!!



Hi Anneri! How exciting! But sorry to hear about your phone.  As for shopping, there's always the internet!  On that note, you know you can check Instagram in your browser too. 

There are some lovely new Glams out, I've also seen pictures of the new Cupcake Polish collection, actually quite similar to the Glams. The Femme Fatale Valentine trio is pretty too. 

I'm trying to be good this month, Lilypad Lacquer will have a restock soon and I know I'll want lots from her, so trying to limit my other purchases. I have ordered the new FF trio and some other polishes from her shop as well as the RC exclusive FF polishes, but that's all so far.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2016)

My current mani is WingDust Total Pink Bomb with Lilypad Saint and some stamping. The WD was a pain in the backside, very thick and gloopy, but after struggling with trying to get it to even out, I added some thinner and that helped. It's a very pretty colour though. The Lilypad has a lovely pink sheen to it. The stamping polish (Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink) gave me some trouble too, it's too thick and dried very quickly, so didn't transfer well onto the nails.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks Fuzzy!
> 
> I don't think she was purposefully looking over my shoulder, but it still annoyed me. By the end of her stay she managed to annoy me with a lot of things, hahaha!
> 
> ...



I have an iPhone... I can choose an image from my phone but when I tap the 'upload file' button it does nothing. Maybe it's a Safari problem... Oh well, I need to put the photos on my computer and delete them off the phone regularly anyway because the phone doesn't have as much storage as my old one.




Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Rainbow Connection:
> 
> View attachment 51097
> 
> ...



Nice little haul and pretty mani, I really like Anna.




PearlyQueen said:


> I like this!  Maybe I should have bought it... !



Thanks! I've had it for a few years and I finally put it on!




PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - OPI - Ali's Big Break
> View attachment 51249
> 
> One of my oldest untrieds I think!  As ever with OPI, not very opaque, I can see so many flaws after 3 coats!  Nice shimmery shade though.  A bit less orange in real life, a true in your face red with sparkly shimmers.



Great red! Sorry it was more sheer than you hoped for.




Anitacska said:


> Speaking of Aussie brands, my huge Glam order came on Friday via Stackry:
> 
> View attachment 51262
> 
> ...



Great haul and pretty manis, I really like the second one! sorry about your thumb 




Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home.
> I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here.
> Sadly I missed the Enchanted trio - so sad, because I love all the colours.
> 
> I've  still to wait a few days until I get a new phone, and then I can again  start to post mani pictures! Yay! Although everything I wore hasn't been  particularly new or exciting. I plan to do one last haul while I'm here  though! Any recs of particularly stunning new polishes? I haven't been  on IG for over a week and feel like I'm totally out of the loop  already!!!



Oh no sorry about your phone  
Nice to have such a convenient Sephora  It's going to be a big adventure! 





Anitacska said:


> My current mani is WingDust Total Pink Bomb with Lilypad Saint and some stamping. The WD was a pain in the backside, very thick and gloopy, but after struggling with trying to get it to even out, I added some thinner and that helped. It's a very pretty colour though. The Lilypad has a lovely pink sheen to it. The stamping polish (Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink) gave me some trouble too, it's too thick and dried very quickly, so didn't transfer well onto the nails.
> 
> View attachment 51309



very nice, glad you could solve the gloop issues a bit!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2016)

ugh internet connection issues all day(they were doing repairs and hopefully are done) and the plumber has to come back again tomorrow because the valve was the wrong size and my cold will not go away- I think my nose will fall off. lol rant over 

This was my New Years mani:
Picture Polish Bette







3 coats, it was more than a week before it chipped! and the holo in it is just lovely, a really nice blue.

There probably wont be another mani until I can stop blowing my nose every 5 seconds lol


----------



## MRV (Jan 14, 2016)

Huh, I'm finally trying to get back to normal, but it's so darn cold in here!   Last week we had almost -25C (luckily we we able to escape the country), but it's still almost -20C with this nasty wind we have! 



Anitacska said:


> Thank you on all counts. The Fun in the middle, actually not sure if you mean the middle of the picture or the middle Fun, so the Funs in that picture are Fashion Show, The Art of Sparkle (H) and Happy Ending.
> 
> Yes, I did get the LE Yeti, well both, Angels are the Yeti 2 and Yeti Has a Bike.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Looks like Yeti the Angel is gone . I try to write and ask at some point. Hope you can find a good solution for the rest of your NPs and MU.

Hmm, I don't follow any feed so I suck in this kind of group things. Maybe if I spot them in the right moment. 

I got my money back from Paypal, but I do not know if I can buy from Harlow any more - if she's willing to sell me I mean - well, it was mostly for KBS but I did order some other stuff like the lost Glams. I've never heard of MyHermes. How a parcel service can loose packages??

Thanks! It's mostly healed by now and I've been able to move about.

Thanks, likewise! Mine shipped yesteday!



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Too Fancy Lacquer Burnt Lavender with Glam Polish Death Defying Acts. A bit of a palate cleanser after all the glitter and stamping and festive manis.
> 
> View attachment 50949
> 
> ...



Nice, lovely shades!



Anitacska said:


> Finally my BSF order has arrived. Took nearly 3 weeks due to Christmas and new year. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 51000
> 
> ...



Better late than never. GPoE - due time to wear it, it's pretty!


----------



## MRV (Jan 14, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> I went out for new years for the first time, I think, ever(!) To the tiki bar(which had no cover, unlike most places which had massive cover prices) I made sure to go home before last call to avoid the worst of the awful drunks on transit... there were still a few, but not so bad.
> 
> ...



This is such a pretty polish! I think I've worn it, too.



Anitacska said:


> Thanks Fuzzy!
> 
> I don't think she was purposefully looking over my shoulder, but it still annoyed me. By the end of her stay she managed to annoy me with a lot of things, hahaha!
> 
> ...



My mother manages to annoy me, too!  

I've never had anything special at NY either, not even own fire works!



Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Rainbow Connection:
> 
> View attachment 51097
> 
> ...



Anna looks lovely (and pretty combo!), I only got Ariel.



PearlyQueen said:


> I did buy these, took about 10 mins of refreshing to get them, was about 10 mins late in seeing the email.  I liked two of them, the white seems likely not to work for me though!  But it's like a conditioned response - new EPs, must buy now!!!



 Congrats!



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - OPI - Ali's Big Break
> View attachment 51249
> 
> One of my oldest untrieds I think!  As ever with OPI, not very opaque, I can see so many flaws after 3 coats!  Nice shimmery shade though.  A bit less orange in real life, a true in your face red with sparkly shimmers.



Looks pretty though! I like the transparency.



Anitacska said:


> Speaking of Aussie brands, my huge Glam order came on Friday via Stackry:
> 
> View attachment 51262
> 
> ...



Those green Glams!  Pretty manis, love the first one and the glitters are nice in the second. Reminds me of some KBS glitters.



Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home.
> I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here.
> Sadly I missed the Enchanted trio - so sad, because I love all the colours.
> 
> I've  still to wait a few days until I get a new phone, and then I can again  start to post mani pictures! Yay! Although everything I wore hasn't been  particularly new or exciting. I plan to do one last haul while I'm here  though! Any recs of particularly stunning new polishes? I haven't been  on IG for over a week and feel like I'm totally out of the loop  already!!!



Hey, Anneri! Nice to hear from you. Great that you've managed to arrange things for your upcoming move. Hope you will be able to stay online with us. Too bad the prices are hiked up down there, I'm confident you will have some possibilities though, like the Asian brands (Japanese and Korean), not to mention the Asian/Aussie NP. Hope you will get a new phone soon, it's a big bummer to loose one's phone.



Anitacska said:


> Hi Anneri! How exciting! But sorry to hear about your phone.  As for shopping, there's always the internet!  On that note, you know you can check Instagram in your browser too.
> 
> There are some lovely new Glams out, I've also seen pictures of the new Cupcake Polish collection, actually quite similar to the Glams. The Femme Fatale Valentine trio is pretty too.
> 
> I'm trying to be good this month, Lilypad Lacquer will have a restock soon and I know I'll want lots from her, so trying to limit my other purchases. I have ordered the new FF trio and some other polishes from her shop as well as the RC exclusive FF polishes, but that's all so far.



I'm trying to get the FF trio from a retailer, not ordering from there now. I've been splurging on shoes, bags, clothes, yarns and other stuff of late . I have not ordered anything but the Enchanteds this year (a few still on their way though), and from shops only got a few discounted Chanels & YSL, and two from Kiko once I got to go there.



Anitacska said:


> My current mani is WingDust Total Pink Bomb with Lilypad Saint and some stamping. The WD was a pain in the backside, very thick and gloopy, but after struggling with trying to get it to even out, I added some thinner and that helped. It's a very pretty colour though. The Lilypad has a lovely pink sheen to it. The stamping polish (Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink) gave me some trouble too, it's too thick and dried very quickly, so didn't transfer well onto the nails.
> 
> View attachment 51309



Sorry about the formulas, it's a cute mani though.



Fuzzy said:


> ugh internet connection issues all day(they were doing repairs and hopefully are done) and the plumber has to come back again tomorrow because the valve was the wrong size and my cold will not go away- I think my nose will fall off. lol rant over
> 
> This was my New Years mani:
> Picture Polish Bette
> ...



Bette looks very nice! Sorry about your flu, hope you're feeling better already.


Uh, I have not posted manis in ages. Coming soon...


----------



## MRV (Jan 14, 2016)

View attachment 51336

	

		
			
		

		
	
 P&J #008 Dradon Fruit (new bottle) with FF But a Dream
View attachment 51337

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Maiden's Patience
View attachment 51338

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Cydonia Glimmer
View attachment 51339

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EdM Maddys Magenta and FF Always Tea Time


----------



## MRV (Jan 14, 2016)

View attachment 51340

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EDM Forver and Ever
View attachment 51341

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EdM Remind Me with FF Spangled Starlight
View attachment 51342

	

		
			
		

		
	
 P&J #023 Merrily on High (old bottle) with FUN Payday and Elevation Aguja St. Axupery
View attachment 51343

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EdM Illumine


----------



## MRV (Jan 14, 2016)

Isadora 228 Ocean Drive in Vienna
View attachment 51344

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EdM Copper Patina (current mani) and a few that were not on my computer:
View attachment 51346

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Isadora 243 Hot Chili with OPI Pure
View attachment 51347

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Blue Within Blue Eyes
View attachment 51348

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EP January 2015 (with Elevation The Sea was Red I think)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> ugh internet connection issues all day(they were doing repairs and hopefully are done) and the plumber has to come back again tomorrow because the valve was the wrong size and my cold will not go away- I think my nose will fall off. lol rant over
> 
> This was my New Years mani:
> Picture Polish Bette
> ...



That is a seriously pretty mani! I thought I had Bette, but evidently not. I've not bought many PPs lately, they are suddenly very expensive (over £10).

Sorry to hear about your cold and radiator issues. It just shows we all have the same problems wherever we live. Luckily my cold has finally gone (I had one for about 10 days) and my radiators are working fine at the moment. No doubt something else will go wrong soon (I'm ever the optimist, not!). 



MRV said:


> Huh, I'm finally trying to get back to normal, but it's so darn cold in here!   Last week we had almost -25C (luckily we we able to escape the country), but it's still almost -20C with this nasty wind we have!
> 
> Thanks! Looks like Yeti the Angel is gone . I try to write and ask at some point. Hope you can find a good solution for the rest of your NPs and MU.
> 
> ...



Oh, blimey, -25 C is seriously cold! We sometimes get that in Hungary too, that's why I hate Hungarian winters. I'm really cold here as it is and it's +5 C. But also windy and that makes it feel a lot colder. 

Thank you on all counts.

I will let you know on here if there's anything happening in the FF group. The one thing I'm aware of atm is that she's making 3 customs for the HHC (Hella Holo Customs) group. Not sure if you're part of that. They look very pretty. Also EdM is having a samples sale soon, but that's not group specific, I don't think. 

Sorry to hear about your experience with Harlow & Co. Do these people not realise they live from their customers??? I had a fallout with Annette from RC, her FB group is ridiculously censored and she has her henchmen to monitor it all the time. So you literally can't post anything or get told off straight away. Eh. Also that time with Different Dimension was a bit odd too, I had already started a Paypal dispute by the time she bothered to offer a solution. 

My EPs shipped yesterday too, but they are going to the US first. I didn't want to risk customs again, but someone said that the $24 she now puts on the package just slips through customs, so that's good. 



MRV said:


> This is such a pretty polish! I think I've worn it, too.
> 
> My mother manages to annoy me, too!
> 
> ...



Wow, what a lot of gorgeous manis! I especially love the EdMs and FFs and the last one with the EP and EvP! 

Multithanks! 

I've just booked our summer holiday to Portugal, so I seriously need to budget now. I don't have any extra money for the holiday really as what my husband pays us only covers the day to day stuff (which is already a lot with 3 children, 3 cats, a dog and a large house to maintain), but luckily I have some savings. I really wanted to have a beach holiday this year as we had to miss our planned holiday to Portugal 2 years ago due to the huge issues with my daughter. I'm also painfully aware that my eldest is now 14 (15 this year) and will not want to go on holiday with us soon.  

That said, I managed to order some polishes yesterday despite saying I wasn't going to. Anyone heard of Polished for Days? Wow, she makes gorgeous polishes! Also got a few things from Harlow & Co, hope they arrive without any problems. 

I also picked up a few polishes in Superdrug and TKMaxx yesterday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I have an iPhone... I can choose an image from my phone but when I tap the 'upload file' button it does nothing. Maybe it's a Safari problem... Oh well, I need to put the photos on my computer and delete them off the phone regularly anyway because the phone doesn't have as much storage as my old one.
> 
> 
> Nice little haul and pretty mani, I really like Anna.
> ...



Sorry, I forgot to quote this. Multithanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2016)

My current mani is Zoya Noel with Zoya Twila on the accents. 




I was really curious to find out which ones were my oldest untrieds after PQ's post, so I found my old blogpost from November 2011 where I took pictures of my HUGE stash of about 180 polishes (lol). Crossreferenced with my spreadsheet and found that I still have about 65 untried polishes from 2011. So I decided that every week this year I will use at least one of them, so by the end of the year I can say I have no more untrieds older than 5 years (you gotta aim low). These two Zoyas were among those, together with some China Glaze, Color Club, OPI, Models Own, Sally Hansen, etc. polishes. These Zoyas were from the 2011 holiday collection. Interestingly (or maybe not, lol) Twila seems to now have silver and blue bar glitters instead of just blue like my original photos and most swatches online show. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of Aussie brands, my huge Glam order came on Friday via Stackry:
> 
> View attachment 51262
> 
> ...


Lovely manis - and a stunning haul!  I have a few of the Alphabet City polishes on the way too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies! It's been ages since I've been here!!!! Hope you all had a  great Christmas and a fab start of 2016. We went to Shanghai for the  first time on Jan 1st, and I returned on Sunday. Sadly I destroyed my  iPhone while I was there, so I couldn't even get on IG, and don't get me  started with internet access in China. But anyways, we managed to find a  nice apartment and we'll move in around 6 weeks (eek). I hope that the  internet situation will be easier once we have highspeed internet with a  good vpn client at our home.
> I didn't really see much of Shanghai  this time - the days were quite filled with house hunting and things  like opening bank accounts and such, but of course I went around to  scout out the nailpolish and makeup situation (which is quite bleak,  tbh, because anything is extremely expensive and the drugstores there  are a far cry from our drugstores here!). But I'll have a Sephora in the  same building where our new apartment is.  But all high-end brands  (and even L'Oreal is considered a high end brand there) are about 25%  more expensive than here.
> Sadly I missed the Enchanted trio - so sad, because I love all the colours.
> 
> I've  still to wait a few days until I get a new phone, and then I can again  start to post mani pictures! Yay! Although everything I wore hasn't been  particularly new or exciting. I plan to do one last haul while I'm here  though! Any recs of particularly stunning new polishes? I haven't been  on IG for over a week and feel like I'm totally out of the loop  already!!!


OMG It's come around soon!  Hope you liked Shanghai, sorry about the phone, and I really hope you'll still be able to post when you've moved.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is WingDust Total Pink Bomb with Lilypad Saint and some stamping. The WD was a pain in the backside, very thick and gloopy, but after struggling with trying to get it to even out, I added some thinner and that helped. It's a very pretty colour though. The Lilypad has a lovely pink sheen to it. The stamping polish (Hit the Bottle Psycho Pink) gave me some trouble too, it's too thick and dried very quickly, so didn't transfer well onto the nails.
> 
> View attachment 51309



That's a very pretty pink - so sorry to hear it was tricksy though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> ugh internet connection issues all day(they were doing repairs and hopefully are done) and the plumber has to come back again tomorrow because the valve was the wrong size and my cold will not go away- I think my nose will fall off. lol rant over
> 
> This was my New Years mani:
> Picture Polish Bette
> ...


Hope you're feeling better now.  That's a pretty mani - if you had to be stuck with a single polish throughout your cold, that's a nice one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

MRV said:


> View attachment 51336
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All sooo pretty!  I'm really kicking myself I didn't buy Cydonia Glimmer though, it was in and out of various baskets, but when I finally made up my mind, it was gone!  It looks even prettier on than I'd expected.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

MRV said:


> View attachment 51340
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some stunners there too, EdM does make a lovely polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

MRV said:


> View attachment 51345
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love a holiday mani pic!
I think the EP is my pick of these ones!  But they're all gorgeous of course!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Zoya Noel with Zoya Twila on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 51376
> 
> ...



Lol, can't believe you're planning a year of manis around my throwaway line!  This however is very pretty.  Shame if the glitter has lost it's colour, though it looks good anyway!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

My new mani is Femme Fatale Wonderland:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Wonderland:
> View attachment 51437



Aah, this is so pretty.



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely manis - and a stunning haul!  I have a few of the Alphabet City polishes on the way too!



Thank you!

Which ones are you getting?



PearlyQueen said:


> That's a very pretty pink - so sorry to hear it was tricksy though.



Thanks.



PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, can't believe you're planning a year of manis around my throwaway line!  This however is very pretty.  Shame if the glitter has lost it's colour, though it looks good anyway!



Hahaha, I actually thought it was a good idea to know what really old untrieds I have. It might help me focus and steer me away from buying loads of new polishes. Although none of those are indies of course, I only started buying them in 2012. I'm a bit of a geek/bore, so it was kind of fun to crossreference them against my spreadsheet. 

That said, I do have a few haul pictures, I don't seem to be able to resist new polishes still. Sigh. 




TKMaxx and Superdrug finds




CbL COTM and FF RC exclusives




OPI Hello Kitty polishes

My current mani is also Zoya, but these aren't as old as the other 2 were. This is Channing with Maria Luisa on top.


----------



## MRV (Jan 19, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, blimey, -25 C is seriously cold! We sometimes get that in Hungary too, that's why I hate Hungarian winters. I'm really cold here as it is and it's +5 C. But also windy and that makes it feel a lot colder.
> 
> Thank you on all counts.
> 
> ...



Looks like we are in a hot spot after all - we have only about -10C now. Not far from here, up north/east, they've have had around -30C today. After you spend some time in -30C, the -20C feels quite nice actually! 

I can imagine the Puszta winds. We get breezes directly from Siberia! Do you often go back home?

Thanks! I think my np purchaces will be quite low from now on. As I said, I've been getting other things and fallen behind with one brand I've collected (also missed a few things that will be hard to get now), and just noticed today that they are putting out more stuff soon.

RC- that is so ridiculous! That censorship backfires in the end.

EP - you mean she puts $24 for three now?

Thanks!

Portugal sounds lovely! Hmm, my cousin's daughter lives there... I'm more of a town holiday person myself, not a sunbather.



Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Zoya Noel with Zoya Twila on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 51376
> 
> ...



Hey, they seem to work fine! People always ask me "don't the polishes dry up" (and "just how many do you have"), and I'm like what? I might be able to find out my oldest polishes if I search my email. Probably some CGs. 



PearlyQueen said:


> All sooo pretty!  I'm really kicking myself I didn't buy Cydonia Glimmer though, it was in and out of various baskets, but when I finally made up my mind, it was gone!  It looks even prettier on than I'd expected.





PearlyQueen said:


> Some stunners there too, EdM does make a lovely polish!





PearlyQueen said:


> Love a holiday mani pic!
> I think the EP is my pick of these ones!  But they're all gorgeous of course!



Thank you, PQ! I'm not sure if I'm a big fan of Cydonia Glimmer myself. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Wonderland:
> View attachment 51437



It's very pretty! 



Anitacska said:


> Aah, this is so pretty.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



Oh, that RC exclusive Copper something is lovely! I also got one of those HK polishes, the blue one. Pretty Zoyas, love the orange.


----------



## MRV (Jan 19, 2016)

Latest: Fun Distinct (2015 LE) and Dior 997 Blue Label 

View attachment 51524


YSL #61 Brun Henné

View attachment 51525


----------



## Anneri (Jan 19, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Wonderland:
> View attachment 51437



What a lovely polish! Beautiful!




Anitacska said:


> Aah, this is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the coppery mani! I also want some of the OPI HK polishes, and I'm ashamed to say it's just for the HK bottles. 
Before Christmas I went through my stash of makeup and nailpolish and through out a lot of the older stuff and gave them to the local refugee center, so I don't have any really old untrieds! I think my oldest ones are from 2014 and are Kiko polishes. 




MRV said:


> Latest: Fun Distinct (2015 LE) and Dior 997 Blue Label
> 
> View attachment 51524
> 
> ...



Super pretty manis! I just got my first YSL polish over the weekend, the new one from the Spring Collection, Green Peace. Looks a bit like EDM Copper Patina. Haven't tried it yet though. 

I'm wearing a lot of my older favourite nailpolishes atm, and botching nail art attempts, lol! Also ripped off some nails, argh. Not a great year's beginning for polished nails!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2016)

MRV said:


> Looks like we are in a hot spot after all - we have only about -10C now. Not far from here, up north/east, they've have had around -30C today. After you spend some time in -30C, the -20C feels quite nice actually!
> 
> I can imagine the Puszta winds. We get breezes directly from Siberia! Do you often go back home?
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

Very cold here as well, it was -4 C at night. I know it's not very cold per se, but it is for the south of England. We even had a bit of snow on Sunday!

No, we don't go to Hungary very often at all. Last time we went was June 2014. We were going to go this summer, but I don't have a budget for two holidays, so I've decided not to. Never go in the winter now, I think we last went about 9 years ago. Too cold and my Mum's place is too small for 7 (or now only 6, but still). It's okay in the spring/summer, when you can go outside. 

I'd love to do more city holidays, but with 3 children in tow it's not ideal. Would love to go to Iceland one day, and hoping to go back to Finland and Sweden soon too. A beach holiday however is much easier with children. 

Yes, apparently EP put $24 for 3 polishes. It's still borderline and would worry me, but I might try it next time, especially if I have nothing else going to Stackry. 

All my old polishes work fine, well, except maybe a handful, I did throw out a couple of dried in ones, and that Color Club faded massively, but 99% is still fine. 



MRV said:


> Latest: Fun Distinct (2015 LE) and Dior 997 Blue Label
> 
> View attachment 51524
> 
> ...



The Fun mani is gorgeous!



Anneri said:


> What a lovely polish! Beautiful!
> 
> I like the coppery mani! I also want some of the OPI HK polishes, and I'm ashamed to say it's just for the HK bottles.
> 
> ...



Ouch! Sorry about your nails!  

Nothing to be ashamed about, HK is cute. I have some HK socks and both my daughters think I'm weird, lol. They used to love HK, but are obviously too cool for it now.

Thank you. Zoya does make some pretty polishes. Probably my favourite mainstream brand, also doesn't chip on me too quickly unlike CG. 

Well done on donating some of your stuff! I donate clothes and toys all the time, but didn't think about np/mu.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2016)

Current mani is Femme Fatale Faux Pas and Edge of the Cosmos




Also one little polish purchased, it's Smitten Kenyan Sunset, one of the HHC polishes from a few months ago.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2016)

Public service announcement!

Femme Fatale posted this on Facebook in case you're not on FB or missed it:

NOTICE OF FAULTY ITEM
Please note batches 1-4 of colour LOVES WOUND is affected by a faulty pigment. This causes fading from the purple to a bright pink.
Please check your unit when you can. If you purchased from a distributor, please EMAIL THEM DIRECTLY with your order number. They are instructed to provide refunds for affected units.
If you purchased from the Femme Fatale website, please email uswith your order number at [email protected]
Labels must be crossed out to process a refund, to prevent it being resold under the impression of being without flaws. 
Note we can only process refunds for those with proof of purchase from an authorised distributor or our own website.
Love's Wound has already been reformulated and the new version will be available in our next presale at a reduced price. The colour is slightly less vibrant however it will not have the fading issues caused by the pigment (which has already been discarded from our workshop).
Our sincerest apologies to our customers for this error. Please contact us should you have any questions or concerns.
Thank you!







Mine looks like this:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2016)

Current mani is a new-old mix, Zoya Ivanka (this week's 2011 untried) with Different Dimension Luck & Leprechauns. I love this one, the Zoya is so pretty and the DD is so sparkly!


----------



## MRV (Jan 22, 2016)

I will comment later, but here's a few pics:

View attachment 51589

	

		
			
		

		
	
EP Iceberg Lake and Yeti the Stone Warrior (appropiately frosty!)
View attachment 51590

	

		
			
		

		
	
FF Pyramids on Mars
View attachment 51591

	

		
			
		

		
	
Random haul - I got these for ten Euros a pop so there was no resistance from my part!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 23, 2016)

MRV said:


> I will comment later, but here's a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 51589
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Aah, this is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!
I got School for Monsters, It Sucks to be Me, Not Wearing Underwear, Shadenfreude and The Internet Is For Pourn - was very tempted by Special and Mixtape, may go back at a later date!
I adore your Zoya mani, especially Channing - I only have one Zoya and I haven't worn it yet.
I didn't know about RC getting those exclusive FFs, I'm really sad I missed out on those.  Was it another secret facebook group announcement?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

MRV said:


> Looks like we are in a hot spot after all - we have only about -10C now. Not far from here, up north/east, they've have had around -30C today. After you spend some time in -30C, the -20C feels quite nice actually!
> 
> I can imagine the Puszta winds. We get breezes directly from Siberia! Do you often go back home?
> 
> ...




So sorry you don't love Cydonia Glimmer, because I do!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

MRV said:


> Latest: Fun Distinct (2015 LE) and Dior 997 Blue Label
> 
> View attachment 51524
> 
> ...




I adore that first mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Femme Fatale Faux Pas and Edge of the Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 51536
> 
> ...


Really pretty mani, and I adore that Smitten


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Public service announcement!
> 
> Femme Fatale posted this on Facebook in case you're not on FB or missed it:
> 
> ...


I didn't buy this - are you getting sorted out?  Looks like you've got a dodgy one to me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is a new-old mix, Zoya Ivanka (this week's 2011 untried) with Different Dimension Luck & Leprechauns. I love this one, the Zoya is so pretty and the DD is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 51564




Pretty - love the sparkly DD!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

MRV said:


> I will comment later, but here's a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 51589
> 
> ...




Very nice and a bargain!
Very pretty manis too, don't have any of those (at least not that I recall!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2016)

MRV said:


> I will comment later, but here's a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 51589
> 
> ...



Both manis are very pretty and who doesn't love a bargain? 



PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!
> I got School for Monsters, It Sucks to be Me, Not Wearing Underwear, Shadenfreude and The Internet Is For Pourn - was very tempted by Special and Mixtape, may go back at a later date!
> I adore your Zoya mani, especially Channing - I only have one Zoya and I haven't worn it yet.
> I didn't know about RC getting those exclusive FFs, I'm really sad I missed out on those.  Was it another secret facebook group announcement?



Good choices! Did you see the Valentine trio and the Mei Mei exclusive duo? 

Thanks.

No, there was an e-mail about the launch from RC, it wasn't secret or anything. They're showing as coming soon, so I'm sure there'll be another restock soon. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Really pretty mani, and I adore that Smitten



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't buy this - are you getting sorted out?  Looks like you've got a dodgy one to me.



Yes, she's refunded me already. It's really pretty as it is actually, but if there's refund on offer, I'd be mad not to take it. I'll probably buy the new version too at some point. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty - love the sparkly DD!



Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2016)

Having a bit of a crappy time at the moment, so when I managed to get away for a bit of retail therapy yesterday, I went a bit crazy. But in my defence, most of them were very very cheap. 




The bottom two sets were £9.99 each in TKMaxx, but annoyingly I later found the CG set in Sally's for 2 quid cheaper. Eh. This was inside them:




Also picked up a few Kikos (£2.50 each), Morgan Taylor from Sally's (£3-ish) and a Topshop polish:




I also had a small haul from Harlow & Co arrive last week:




Two recent manis, first is Glam Polish Moana with Glam Whiteout on the accents. 





Second and current mani is one of the new Kikos (the one on the left, no. 504) with an old flakie polish Lorena Cinderella (it was a freebie from Llarowe once):





Incredibly annoying polish, it's not coral and it's not as light as the second picture shows. It's a medium coral pink with glitters, very pretty irl, but my camera said no.


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2016)

Anneri said:


> What a lovely polish! Beautiful!
> 
> I like the coppery mani! I also want some of the OPI HK polishes, and I'm ashamed to say it's just for the HK bottles.
> Before Christmas I went through my stash of makeup and nailpolish and through out a lot of the older stuff and gave them to the local refugee center, so I don't have any really old untrieds! I think my oldest ones are from 2014 and are Kiko polishes.
> ...



Hey, I got mine mainly for the bottle, too. I'm not a fan and it's just a sleeve, so it's just  ! That's really nice to donate. I have not heard that you could do so here, they are mainly in need of men's clothes in which I'm no help.

Thanks and congrats on you first YSL! GP looks really nice and springy. Hope you're nails are healed for it already!





Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Very cold here as well, it was -4 C at night. I know it's not very cold per se, but it is for the south of England. We even had a bit of snow on Sunday!
> 
> ...


'

Hope you can travel around here and to Iceland one day. That's one country I have not been to either. Luckily it's more reasonnable these days.

Thanks!



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Femme Fatale Faux Pas and Edge of the Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 51536
> 
> ...



Pretty combo and I like the name of the Smitten! 



Anitacska said:


> Public service announcement!
> 
> Femme Fatale posted this on Facebook in case you're not on FB or missed it:
> 
> ...



I remebered to check out mine yesterday. It's from batch 2. Have to  her now. Speaking of FF - she's not putting out a new collection for Feb - only two old ones?



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is a new-old mix, Zoya Ivanka (this week's 2011 untried) with Different Dimension Luck & Leprechauns. I love this one, the Zoya is so pretty and the DD is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 51564



Yes, very sparkly and pretty!



awickedshape said:


> Very nice!



Thanks, AWC!



PearlyQueen said:


> I adore that first mani!





PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice and a bargain!
> Very pretty manis too, don't have any of those (at least not that I recall!).



Thanks, PQ. Well, who does remember all things in one's stash?! 



Anitacska said:


> Both manis are very pretty and who doesn't love a bargain?
> 
> Good choices! Did you see the Valentine trio and the Mei Mei exclusive duo?
> 
> ...



Thanks! The problem is that the same day I got a few more!  



Anitacska said:


> Having a bit of a crappy time at the moment, so when I managed to get away for a bit of retail therapy yesterday, I went a bit crazy. But in my defence, most of them were very very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 51706
> 
> ...



Nice finds! I should have bought that CC bottle green OPI, too, but it was not urgent. Buuut, I actually got lucky when I bought a bunch of those discounted polishes the other day: I spotted one orange OPI and got it. When I checked it out, it was the orange from the ColaCola Collection I had wanted to buy but it was not released in the US (there it was a glitter not a creme) but did not want to pay almost 20 Euros for it here.

Love the first mani! Sorry about the Lorena one, maybe it was not popular for a reason and hence a freebie.


----------



## MRV (Jan 27, 2016)

Latest manis: Dior 804 Perfecto

View attachment 51734


and Glam Ice Palace (accent over CC Berry Good Looking). Unfortunately our winter has turned into a pool of wet and messy snow, ice and rain 

View attachment 51735


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2016)

MRV said:


> Hey, I got mine mainly for the bottle, too. I'm not a fan and it's just a sleeve, so it's just  ! That's really nice to donate. I have not heard that you could do so here, they are mainly in need of men's clothes in which I'm no help.
> 
> Thanks and congrats on you first YSL! GP looks really nice and springy. Hope you're nails are healed for it already!
> 
> ...



Thanks. It wasn't the Lorena that gave me trouble, it was the Kiko. Perfectly nice polish and very pretty colour, but just would not photograph well. 

I think FF is putting out a new collection in Feb, but it won't be until the 8th. I'm really excited about the COTM because she chose my inspiration picture for it. It was this picture:




Edit:You're right, no new collections in February. Now I have to figure out how to buy the COTM. Hope stockists get it. 



MRV said:


> Latest manis: Dior 804 Perfecto
> 
> View attachment 51734
> 
> ...



First mani is so elegant, and what a great combo for the second one. Would never have thought about layering IP over BGL, but it works.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2016)

Current mani is Glam Polish Deceptive Practice and the brown polish is from the Andrea Fulerton duo Petrol in the Water (2011 untried). It comes with a blue to pink duochrome topcoat, but decided not to use that. Instead popped some stamping on using my trusty YSL Yellow Gold polish. I'm very pleased with this mani if I may say so myself.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 27, 2016)

MRV said:


> Hey, I got mine mainly for the bottle, too. I'm not a fan and it's just a sleeve, so it's just  ! That's really nice to donate. I have not heard that you could do so here, they are mainly in need of men's clothes in which I'm no help.
> 
> Thanks and congrats on you first YSL! GP looks really nice and springy. Hope you're nails are healed for it already!
> 
> ...




Well, I reckon they didn't 'need' my makeup and polishes - but one of my friends teaches German there, and she told me that it was a big hit with the women and girls and provided a bit of much needed lightheartedness - which made me glad. 
It actually convinced me to urge all my makeup addict real life friends to do something similar, because we all have stuff that just lies around somewhere, and if it gives someone joy in a bleak world, then it's well-done! (I'll step down from the soapbox now. I don't want to come across as some kind of weird missionary here, it just gave me joy that my old stuff could make someone really happy.)

Go to Iceland, you two! As soon as possible! It was one of the best vacations I've ever been on and one of the most beautiful countries I've ever been to (next to Hawaii). 



MRV said:


> Latest manis: Dior 804 Perfecto
> 
> View attachment 51734
> 
> ...



Oh so perfect!!!!!




Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It wasn't the Lorena that gave me trouble, it was the Kiko. Perfectly nice polish and very pretty colour, but just would not photograph well.
> 
> I think FF is putting out a new collection in Feb, but it won't be until the 8th. I'm really excited about the COTM because she chose my inspiration picture for it. It was this picture:
> 
> ...





Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Glam Polish Deceptive Practice and the brown polish is from the Andrea Fulerton duo Petrol in the Water (2011 untried). It comes with a blue to pink duochrome topcoat, but decided not to use that. Instead popped some stamping on using my trusty YSL Yellow Gold polish. I'm very pleased with this mani if I may say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 51738
> View attachment 51739



Wow, congrats for providing the inspo for FF! I bet that's exciting! Beautiful pic, btw. You've to post a pic here to show us how the actual polish turns out!

Beautiful mani - so elegant!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Both manis are very pretty and who doesn't love a bargain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, glad I chose some good ones!  I really do fancy the Valentines ones too, though the MeiMei duo doesn't float my boat.  
I don't know how I managed to miss the FF, hopefully in the restock!
Glad you got your refund!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Having a bit of a crappy time at the moment, so when I managed to get away for a bit of retail therapy yesterday, I went a bit crazy. But in my defence, most of them were very very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 51706
> 
> ...


Sorry you're not having a good time, but good shopping skills - some real bargains (though a pig about spotting it cheaper afterwards!).  Hope things are picking up for you.
Two lovely manis - Moana's my pick of these polishes, must wear it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Dior 804 Perfecto
> 
> View attachment 51734
> 
> ...


Beautiful manis - I especially love the blue / purple combo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It wasn't the Lorena that gave me trouble, it was the Kiko. Perfectly nice polish and very pretty colour, but just would not photograph well.
> 
> I think FF is putting out a new collection in Feb, but it won't be until the 8th. I'm really excited about the COTM because she chose my inspiration picture for it. It was this picture:
> 
> ...



OMG how exciting you got to choose the pic!  And it's a stunning pic, I will definitely have to get that if the polish lives up to it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Glam Polish Deceptive Practice and the brown polish is from the Andrea Fulerton duo Petrol in the Water (2011 untried). It comes with a blue to pink duochrome topcoat, but decided not to use that. Instead popped some stamping on using my trusty YSL Yellow Gold polish. I'm very pleased with this mani if I may say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 51738
> View attachment 51739




Very elegant - I like it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Well, I reckon they didn't 'need' my makeup and polishes - but one of my friends teaches German there, and she told me that it was a big hit with the women and girls and provided a bit of much needed lightheartedness - which made me glad.
> It actually convinced me to urge all my makeup addict real life friends to do something similar, because we all have stuff that just lies around somewhere, and if it gives someone joy in a bleak world, then it's well-done! (I'll step down from the soapbox now. I don't want to come across as some kind of weird missionary here, it just gave me joy that my old stuff could make someone really happy.)
> 
> Go to Iceland, you two! As soon as possible! It was one of the best vacations I've ever been on and one of the most beautiful countries I've ever been to (next to Hawaii).
> ...



I wish I could, but not possible right now. Maybe one day. Hawaii would also be nice (dream on....).

Thank you. Well, she didn't choose it strictly, it was voted for by the group, but still, it's my picture the COTM will be based on. 

Thanks.



PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks, glad I chose some good ones!  I really do fancy the Valentines ones too, though the MeiMei duo doesn't float my boat.
> I don't know how I managed to miss the FF, hopefully in the restock!
> Glad you got your refund!



To be honest, I think the whole collection is great, so hard to choose badly, lol. 

I got both the duo and the trio, the duo arrived today, will show you later. 

Apparently Beauty So Fly will have 2 new FF exclusives next month as well.

Thanks. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry you're not having a good time, but good shopping skills - some real bargains (though a pig about spotting it cheaper afterwards!).  Hope things are picking up for you.
> Two lovely manis - Moana's my pick of these polishes, must wear it!



Thanks. Things are still no better, but I'm managing okay. Going to London to meet a friend on Sunday should help a bit. 

Thank you. Moana is really beautiful.



PearlyQueen said:


> OMG how exciting you got to choose the pic!  And it's a stunning pic, I will definitely have to get that if the polish lives up to it!



Thank you. It was voted for by others, but still, it's my choice, so yay! Can't wait to see what she comes up with.



PearlyQueen said:


> Very elegant - I like it!



Thank you.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2016)

New Enchanted Polishes coming soon (no date yet). Hope it's a pre-order, I'm tired of fighting for her polishes.




Glam Polish duo from Mei Mei:




I can see these may not be everyone's cup of tea, but the mauve colour is especially very pretty. It has gold microflakies as well. The peach one has silver ones I think.

My current mani, Dance Legend Termo Shine 182. It's mostly a dark purple on me because I'm cold, but it changes to a nice fuchsia in warm water.





I wanted to wait until all my nails are nice and long before I use this, but that's never going to happen. The nails on my right hand are all quite short actually, so when I take this off, I'll be trimming my nails on my left hand down.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> New Enchanted Polishes coming soon (no date yet). Hope it's a pre-order, I'm tired of fighting for her polishes.
> 
> View attachment 51802
> 
> ...




Oops, I need at least three of those EPs!
Still not envious of the Glams, not saying they're not pretty, but they're not for me I think.
Pretty thermo though, it's nice when they "perform"!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oops, I need at least three of those EPs!
> Still not envious of the Glams, not saying they're not pretty, but they're not for me I think.
> Pretty thermo though, it's nice when they "perform"!



They are very pretty. I might get them all, except maybe the nude one, and the silver one depending on what it's like up close. Some swatches would be helpful.

No, I totally understand that. Just saying that the mauve one looks a lot prettier irl. But I know you prefer brighter colours. I have a feeling there'll be plenty of those in the upcoming collection and trio. (There was a post on them on FB, but no pictures/swatches yet.)

Thanks. Yeah, I like this one.


----------



## Anneri (Jan 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> They are very pretty. I might get them all, except maybe the nude one, and the silver one depending on what it's like up close. Some swatches would be helpful.
> 
> No, I totally understand that. Just saying that the mauve one looks a lot prettier irl. But I know you prefer brighter colours. I have a feeling there'll be plenty of those in the upcoming collection and trio. (There was a post on them on FB, but no pictures/swatches yet.)
> 
> Thanks. Yeah, I like this one.



I can already tell that we very likely won't get swatches before the release. We didn't get some for the last collections as well. Hate that. Love the nude, the teal and the dark purple - the silver might be a topcoat?

Has anybody heard about a date yet? Given my luck with the last collection which was released while I was on the plane I guess it will be released next weekend when I'm away with no internet access.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 30, 2016)

Finally got time to upload pics!
My last two manis:


Powder Perfect Shadowhunter



Chaos and Crocodiles Security Breach


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 30, 2016)

MRV said:


> This is such a pretty polish! I think I've worn it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! The whatever I had seems to be gone but I'm still kind of dizzy... and after neglecting my cuticles they need serious help lol hopefully I'll be able to get some polish on this week.





MRV said:


> View attachment 51336
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MRV said:


> View attachment 51340
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MRV said:


> View attachment 51345
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great manis!! the Isadora is lucky, it got to go on a trip! lol



Anitacska said:


> That is a seriously pretty mani! I thought I had Bette, but evidently not. I've not bought many PPs lately, they are suddenly very expensive (over £10).
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cold and radiator issues. It just shows we all have the same problems wherever we live. Luckily my cold has finally gone (I had one for about 10 days) and my radiators are working fine at the moment. No doubt something else will go wrong soon (I'm ever the optimist, not!).
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah the more expensive PPs have gone up to $16 Canadian. ouch. My radiator is still not great, I'll likely have to have it taken apart a bit more when the system is off in the summer. arg why can't you work good like the bedroom one?! lol (I'll tell you why, the bedroom one is all-original parts! old=simple=functional!) 




Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Zoya Noel with Zoya Twila on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 51376
> 
> ...



Pretty mani! It's good to have a system! lol I have to get to my untrieds too



PearlyQueen said:


> Hope you're feeling better now.  That's a pretty mani - if you had to be stuck with a single polish throughout your cold, that's a nice one!



Thank you!


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm trying so hard to skip the Hello Kitty for OPI collection but I'm SUCH a sucker for that special packaging... ughhhh!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 31, 2016)

New mani - Glam Polish Polar Lights:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I can already tell that we very likely won't get swatches before the release. We didn't get some for the last collections as well. Hate that. Love the nude, the teal and the dark purple - the silver might be a topcoat?
> 
> Has anybody heard about a date yet? Given my luck with the last collection which was released while I was on the plane I guess it will be released next weekend when I'm away with no internet access.



No date yet. The last collection release (I think you mean the trio) was very hush hush, no preview until the e-mail came out. I think we'll see swatches, or at least more bottle shots. No date yet. Hopefully you'll be able to get them.



PearlyQueen said:


> Finally got time to upload pics!
> My last two manis:
> View attachment 51835
> 
> ...





PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Glam Polish Polar Lights:
> View attachment 51847



Very pretty manis!



Fuzzy said:


> Thanks! The whatever I had seems to be gone but I'm still kind of dizzy... and after neglecting my cuticles they need serious help lol hopefully I'll be able to get some polish on this week.
> 
> Great manis!! the Isadora is lucky, it got to go on a trip! lol
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great, and also about your poor neglected cuticles. Also sorry to hear about your continuing radiator issues. 

Thank you!

Current mani is Color Club Crystal Baller with Models Own Juicy Jules over Ciate Snow Virgin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Femme Fatale Wonderland:
> View attachment 51437



Very pretty!



Anitacska said:


> Aah, this is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice haul and gorgeous mani!




MRV said:


> Looks like we are in a hot spot after all - we have only about -10C now. Not far from here, up north/east, they've have had around -30C today. After you spend some time in -30C, the -20C feels quite nice actually!
> 
> I can imagine the Puszta winds. We get breezes directly from Siberia! Do you often go back home?
> 
> ...




that is so cold  

​It's currently +6C here and raining, it is way warmer than it should be... and it looks like the same for Wednesday.
the last two years were crazy freezing polar vortex winters and this year we have not much winter at all.




MRV said:


> Latest: Fun Distinct (2015 LE) and Dior 997 Blue Label
> 
> View attachment 51524
> 
> ...



Great manis, I love the first one, it's like space!



Anneri said:


> What a lovely polish! Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Hello Kitty too 

​ouch to ripped off nails 




Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Very cold here as well, it was -4 C at night. I know it's not very cold per se, but it is for the south of England. We even had a bit of snow on Sunday!
> 
> ...



I have a pair of HK socks too lol ...and a few plush toys...   ​



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Femme Fatale Faux Pas and Edge of the Cosmos
> 
> View attachment 51536
> 
> ...



pretty purple mani and nice tiny haul!






Anitacska said:


> Current mani is a new-old mix, Zoya Ivanka (this week's 2011 untried) with Different Dimension Luck & Leprechauns. I love this one, the Zoya is so pretty and the DD is so sparkly!
> 
> View attachment 51564



great green with a nice sparkly accent!




MRV said:


> I will comment later, but here's a few pics:
> 
> View attachment 51589
> 
> ...



awesome manis and nice discount haul!




Anitacska said:


> Having a bit of a crappy time at the moment, so when I managed to get away for a bit of retail therapy yesterday, I went a bit crazy. But in my defence, most of them were very very cheap.
> 
> View attachment 51706
> 
> ...



nice haul! Pretty blue and nice coral-pink! ...even if the camera wasn't having it lol


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2016)

Ugh, so mad at Stackry right now! I was told by someone on Facebook that you can also ship nail polish by DHL. I asked Stackry and yes, you can. Only they never bothered to let people know. So I'd been spending a fortune shipping with FedEx when DHL was also an option and a lot cheaper! Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> nice haul and gorgeous mani!
> 
> ...



Multithanks Fuzzy! 

Nothing wrong with Hello Kitty socks and toys. I used to have a T-shirt too, but it's now about 3 sizes too small, oops. I have recently bought a Minions jumper though. I'm not ashamed to like kids' stuff.

My Femme Fatale haul came yesterday, I actually totally forgot about ordering the Cirque polish, but it's very pretty. The FF Valentine trio is lovely too. 




Current mani is Mavala Black Diamond (2011 untried) with EP February 2015 and Claire's #Fireball topper. I actually nicked the idea from MRV. I needed a red holo to go with this mani and then I saw her IG photo and thought, yes, February 2015 it is!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2016)

Ha! Just paid for my Stackry shipment, $52.71 with DHL instead of $78 with FedEx! So glad I was told about this before I paid (which I was going to do yesterday)!


----------



## MRV (Feb 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It wasn't the Lorena that gave me trouble, it was the Kiko. Perfectly nice polish and very pretty colour, but just would not photograph well.
> 
> I think FF is putting out a new collection in Feb, but it won't be until the 8th. I'm really excited about the COTM because she chose my inspiration picture for it. It was this picture:
> 
> ...



Sorry, I was re-reading your post too quickly.

Yes, I asked Sophie (when mailing about Love's Wound) and she said no new collections for Feb. But what a lovely inspiration pic. We def. have to have this one! Hope it's available with the stockists, I'm missing the Valentine trio, too.

Speaking about trios - have you already received your EP trio?



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Glam Polish Deceptive Practice and the brown polish is from the Andrea Fulerton duo Petrol in the Water (2011 untried). It comes with a blue to pink duochrome topcoat, but decided not to use that. Instead popped some stamping on using my trusty YSL Yellow Gold polish. I'm very pleased with this mani if I may say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 51738
> View attachment 51739



Oh, lovely mani! The Glam and the stamping go so well together.


----------



## MRV (Feb 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Well, I reckon they didn't 'need' my makeup and polishes - but one of my friends teaches German there, and she told me that it was a big hit with the women and girls and provided a bit of much needed lightheartedness - which made me glad.
> It actually convinced me to urge all my makeup addict real life friends to do something similar, because we all have stuff that just lies around somewhere, and if it gives someone joy in a bleak world, then it's well-done! (I'll step down from the soapbox now. I don't want to come across as some kind of weird missionary here, it just gave me joy that my old stuff could make someone really happy.)
> 
> Go to Iceland, you two! As soon as possible! It was one of the best vacations I've ever been on and one of the most beautiful countries I've ever been to (next to Hawaii).
> ...



Thank you, Anneri! I'm also trying to get rid of stuff (after all the renovations I'm rearranging the whole house) - today I at least gave a nice MU sample to a cooworker and tonight I'm going through my shoes!

Hope so! I'd love to go to Hawaii - and Japan, too.



PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks, glad I chose some good ones!  I really do fancy the Valentines ones too, though the MeiMei duo doesn't float my boat.
> I don't know how I managed to miss the FF, hopefully in the restock!
> Glad you got your refund!



I was interested in the Valentine flakey/glitter, but only managed to order a few Glams from her site - and now she's on holiday. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Beautiful manis - I especially love the blue / purple combo!



Thanks, PQ!



Anitacska said:


> New Enchanted Polishes coming soon (no date yet). Hope it's a pre-order, I'm tired of fighting for her polishes.
> 
> View attachment 51802
> 
> ...



Oh, maybe/hopefully I can get a few at least. The Glam on the right hand does look nice. That's a vampy thermo! I think your nails look rather long and long enough for a thermo.



Anneri said:


> I can already tell that we very likely won't get swatches before the release. We didn't get some for the last collections as well. Hate that. Love the nude, the teal and the dark purple - the silver might be a topcoat?
> 
> Has anybody heard about a date yet? Given my luck with the last collection which was released while I was on the plane I guess it will be released next weekend when I'm away with no internet access.



Might be this weekend?



PearlyQueen said:


> Finally got time to upload pics!
> My last two manis:
> View attachment 51835
> 
> ...



Nice, intense blue and love that holo!



Fuzzy said:


> Thanks! The whatever I had seems to be gone but I'm still kind of dizzy... and after neglecting my cuticles they need serious help lol hopefully I'll be able to get some polish on this week.
> 
> Great manis!! the Isadora is lucky, it got to go on a trip! lol
> 
> ...



Thanks, Fuzzy! Isadora is becoming a world traveller - earlier she was already in London and she always gets noticed! 

Hope you get things arranged. Yes, old and mechanical is the best. 

Oh, I know the skin issues. This winter (we now have "more" winter than a year ago) is the worst for skin! I use both oil and cream for the body (itchy!!) and today I received a lifesaver for my hands - hand oil  - they are so bad now that they crack open by themselves.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Glam Polish Polar Lights:
> View attachment 51847



Nice! Reminds me of Sparkling Garbage.



Anitacska said:


> No date yet. The last collection release (I think you mean the trio) was very hush hush, no preview until the e-mail came out. I think we'll see swatches, or at least more bottle shots. No date yet. Hopefully you'll be able to get them.
> 
> Very pretty manis!
> 
> ...



Lovely mani! Now you only need some snow to go with it.



Fuzzy said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> nice haul and gorgeous mani!
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Fuzzy! Yeah, the weather is so wonky. We beet some record all the time.



Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so mad at Stackry right now! I was told by someone on Facebook that you can also ship nail polish by DHL. I asked Stackry and yes, you can. Only they never bothered to let people know. So I'd been spending a fortune shipping with FedEx when DHL was also an option and a lot cheaper! Argh!



Doh! Good to hear you got a cheaper option.



Anitacska said:


> Multithanks Fuzzy!
> 
> Nothing wrong with Hello Kitty socks and toys. I used to have a T-shirt too, but it's now about 3 sizes too small, oops. I have recently bought a Minions jumper though. I'm not ashamed to like kids' stuff.
> 
> ...



Oh, love the FF trio. Glad I was of help! Your mani makes me think of salmiakki - hey, it is salmiakki colours!


----------



## MRV (Feb 3, 2016)

Latest manis:
View attachment 51969

	

		
			
		

		
	
Elevation Vinson
View attachment 51970

	

		
			
		

		
	
Enchanted Feb 2015
View attachment 51971

	

		
			
		

		
	
YSL #42 #44 #61 #62 with OPI My Pal Joey. I've been wanting to wear my lovely YSLs!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2016)

MRV said:


> Sorry, I was re-reading your post too quickly.
> 
> Yes, I asked Sophie (when mailing about Love's Wound) and she said no new collections for Feb. But what a lovely inspiration pic. We def. have to have this one! Hope it's available with the stockists, I'm missing the Valentine trio, too.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I hope the stockists get the COTM, if not, I'll jump on the US group buy on the FB group. I need that polish. (Haven't actually seen what it looks like yet.)

No, but my EPs are now on their way to me from Stackry. Have you?

Thank you!

I saw this on IG, interestingly now she's offering replacements. I had to fight her for the refund, but there must have been other people complaining too.




My Blue Shift looks fine, but Whatever 2.0 is now a very definite pink, getting lighter all the time!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2016)

MRV said:


> Latest manis:
> View attachment 51905
> 
> 
> ...



Your photos aren't showing.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 3, 2016)

Have you all seen the first pic of the new Enchanteds on IG? I totally love it and fervently hope that it'll be a preorder that runs a few hours! 

I also have a question: You know the Mighty Red Baron by CBL, right? I'm looking for a blue version of that. Any ideas?

Loving all the new hauls and manis! It's starting to get a bit frantic over here, and I'm happy if I manage to do my nails from time to time!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Have you all seen the first pic of the new Enchanteds on IG? I totally love it and fervently hope that it'll be a preorder that runs a few hours!
> 
> I also have a question: You know the Mighty Red Baron by CBL, right? I'm looking for a blue version of that. Any ideas?
> 
> Loving all the new hauls and manis! It's starting to get a bit frantic over here, and I'm happy if I manage to do my nails from time to time!!!



Have you seen the second one, Time Travel? That's pretty too. Not sure about Tulle yet.

I don't think CbL put out a blue version of the MRB, just a green one Gemini Rising I think it's called. There were some nice blues in the past two collections, but I tend to skip blues. Hang on, was it Rain that was quite similar in effect? I seem to recall now people saying it was similar to the MRB.




Blue,Blue Christmas is very pretty too and quite glowy.

Ooh, exciting. Maybe the EP launch will be this weekend. When are you moving?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2016)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Anneri! I'm also trying to get rid of stuff (after all the renovations I'm rearranging the whole house) - today I at least gave a nice MU sample to a cooworker and tonight I'm going through my shoes!
> 
> Hope so! I'd love to go to Hawaii - and Japan, too.
> 
> ...



*Lol, I didn't think of salmiakki when I did this, but you're right! *


----------



## MRV (Feb 4, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I hope the stockists get the COTM, if not, I'll jump on the US group buy on the FB group. I need that polish. (Haven't actually seen what it looks like yet.)
> 
> No, but my EPs are now on their way to me from Stackry. Have you?
> 
> ...



I have not seen my EPs yet. They were shipped on the 13th already. Although I heard yesterday that my boss has been hiding my packages (I order to work)! I have to check if I can find it.

Oh, and the woman did not even bother to answer me! I have to check mine out and write again as I have two of them, and I always welcome a refund!



Anitacska said:


> Your photos aren't showing.



Edited! Hope they are visible now. 



Anitacska said:


> *Ouch! That happens to me sometimes too. Neutrogena has a good very concentrated cream, the Norwegian Formula one. *
> 
> *Thanks! But no thanks to the snow. It's February, I do not want any!*
> 
> *On the whole it's good, but very annoying that I'd been paying a lot more than I should've.**Lol, I didn't think of salmiakki when I did this, but you're right! *



Yup, my skin is sometimes very problematic. And it's difficulf now that I try to arrange things at home and have to wash hands often. I have actually used a P&J hand cream. It's very thick and in a jar, but I have not had it this winter - it's not always available.

Hey, it's the snow season. The non-snow season begins in April - maybe.  
View attachment 51973

Frosty Panther salmiakki!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 4, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the second one, Time Travel? That's pretty too. Not sure about Tulle yet.
> 
> I don't think CbL put out a blue version of the MRB, just a green one Gemini Rising I think it's called. There were some nice blues in the past two collections, but I tend to skip blues. Hang on, was it Rain that was quite similar in effect? I seem to recall now people saying it was similar to the MRB.
> 
> ...




Thank you Anita! Much appreciated! Moving starts in the middle of February, and will continue until end of the month. Our flights will be at the beginning of March. This weekend the hubby and I have a little getaway (actually my Christmas present!) and will enjoy some time together, because that has been woefully short, but I guess internet will be limited. 

I saw the second one and it reminded me of another polish, but I can't put my finger on it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2016)

MRV said:


> I have not seen my EPs yet. They were shipped on the 13th already. Although I heard yesterday that my boss has been hiding my packages (I order to work)! I have to check if I can find it.
> 
> Oh, and the woman did not even bother to answer me! I have to check mine out and write again as I have two of them, and I always welcome a refund!
> 
> ...



Oh no, that's not good! Have you checked you're tracking to see if it's been delivered? That's not a nice boss you have there. 

Yeah, definitely write to her! I checked my Blue Shift and it's fine, but Whatever 2.0 is just pink now.

Yes, they are visible and very pretty! Love the first one especially. 

Luckily here snow season is usually in January. Except maybe at Easter, lol. Or it's 30 degrees at Easter. Both have happened since I moved here. 



Anneri said:


> Thank you Anita! Much appreciated! Moving starts in the middle of February, and will continue until end of the month. Our flights will be at the beginning of March. This weekend the hubby and I have a little getaway (actually my Christmas present!) and will enjoy some time together, because that has been woefully short, but I guess internet will be limited.
> 
> I saw the second one and it reminded me of another polish, but I can't put my finger on it!



You're welcome. 

Where are you going this weekend? 

I don't think the EPs will be released this weekend, my money is on next weekend. The blue one reminds me of Dark Fantasy, but with a green sheen. It's pretty, I like that one.

Edit: Someone on one of the FB groups said it looks like a cross between DF and Engineered to Destroy. I don't have ETD, so no idea.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2016)

And here it is, the Femme Fatale COTM based on my picture:




It's called Dust of Nibiru. 

A couple of packages came today, first one is from C4N, all the Cupcakes, lol.





I also got some Duri Rejuvacote, want to see if it works. 

These polishes are from Rainbow Connection:





These are all stamping polishes. I'd heard good things about Color Alike, so wanted to try the multichrome stamping polishes, and the white was needed for the cheap shipping rate. Plus I am very low on white stamping polish anyway.

Current mani is Color Club Under the Blacklight with nail vinyls and Glam Polish Princess Parking Only. I wanted to do a watermarble for the accents with 3 of these neon Color Clubs, but they just didn't spread properly and the result was just a big gloopy mess, so I gave up. This is properly neon, but my camera didn't want to know, so I had to adjust the photo a bit, my fingers are not this yellow irl. 




Have you seen the darker pink EP? That's pretty too.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 4, 2016)

MRV said:


> I have not seen my EPs yet. They were shipped on the 13th already. Although I heard yesterday that my boss has been hiding my packages (I order to work)! I have to check if I can find it.
> 
> Oh, and the woman did not even bother to answer me! I have to check mine out and write again as I have two of them, and I always welcome a refund!
> 
> ...



That's not a nice boss you're having! 

And now I want Salmiakki... 

Hope your skin gets better soon. When I was in Shanghai in January my skin was so dry it started peeling everywhere! Not a very attractive look... My fave handcream for dry hands is by Aveda. Maybe you could look into it? It's quite pricey, but honestly the best I've ever used!




Anitacska said:


> Oh no, that's not good! Have you checked you're tracking to see if it's been delivered? That's not a nice boss you have there.
> 
> Yeah, definitely write to her! I checked my Blue Shift and it's fine, but Whatever 2.0 is just pink now.
> 
> ...



Dark Fantasy! Yes, of course! ETD doesn't ring a bell - must've been before I was interested in EP!
We're actually going to be quite near to you! 




Anitacska said:


> And here it is, the Femme Fatale COTM based on my picture:
> 
> View attachment 51985
> 
> ...



That's a beautiful FF polish! 

You're going to love Colour Alike. I've got a few and they're very very good for their price point. 
I like your design, especially with the rose vinyls! Super pretty!

The pink is too pink for me... Really curious to see the other three!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> No date yet. The last collection release (I think you mean the trio) was very hush hush, no preview until the e-mail came out. I think we'll see swatches, or at least more bottle shots. No date yet. Hopefully you'll be able to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a pretty mani - I love it!  I've been so tempted by the new CC holos, but my previous experience with the old ones has put me off.  So far I've resisted, but that is gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so mad at Stackry right now! I was told by someone on Facebook that you can also ship nail polish by DHL. I asked Stackry and yes, you can. Only they never bothered to let people know. So I'd been spending a fortune shipping with FedEx when DHL was also an option and a lot cheaper! Argh!



OMG, that's such a combination of good and bad news!
I'll find it useful for next time though - but how much has it cost until now..?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Multithanks Fuzzy!
> 
> Nothing wrong with Hello Kitty socks and toys. I used to have a T-shirt too, but it's now about 3 sizes too small, oops. I have recently bought a Minions jumper though. I'm not ashamed to like kids' stuff.
> 
> ...



There are some very pretty things in that haul!
Nice mani too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

MRV said:


> Thank you, Anneri! I'm also trying to get rid of stuff (after all the renovations I'm rearranging the whole house) - today I at least gave a nice MU sample to a cooworker and tonight I'm going through my shoes!
> 
> Hope so! I'd love to go to Hawaii - and Japan, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Maybe I don't need Sparkling Garbage after all!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

MRV said:


> Latest manis:
> View attachment 51969
> 
> 
> ...


These are all so cute! Especially the Red of course!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Have you all seen the first pic of the new Enchanteds on IG? I totally love it and fervently hope that it'll be a preorder that runs a few hours!
> 
> I also have a question: You know the Mighty Red Baron by CBL, right? I'm looking for a blue version of that. Any ideas?
> 
> Loving all the new hauls and manis! It's starting to get a bit frantic over here, and I'm happy if I manage to do my nails from time to time!!!



I really like a couple of them from the Swatches (the first one is not for me, and I'm torn on the pale pink).
I am like everyone and hoping for a pre-order!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

MRV said:


> I have not seen my EPs yet. They were shipped on the 13th already. Although I heard yesterday that my boss has been hiding my packages (I order to work)! I have to check if I can find it.
> 
> Oh, and the woman did not even bother to answer me! I have to check mine out and write again as I have two of them, and I always welcome a refund!
> 
> ...


I don't trust my new workplace for deliveries (too big!) so everything is going to the house now - and straight to hubby.  Apparently I'm told I have too much polish now!  I'd be fuming if someone hid my Enchanteds at work! (or home...!)  Hope you find them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Anita! Much appreciated! Moving starts in the middle of February, and will continue until end of the month. Our flights will be at the beginning of March. This weekend the hubby and I have a little getaway (actually my Christmas present!) and will enjoy some time together, because that has been woefully short, but I guess internet will be limited.
> 
> I saw the second one and it reminded me of another polish, but I can't put my finger on it!



Time Travel reminds me of the original version of CbL Bad (which I have but obviously haven't worn! - That won't stop me though!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> And here it is, the Femme Fatale COTM based on my picture:
> 
> View attachment 51985
> 
> ...



Oh what a pretty polish!  It does remind me of one or two I already have, but if it's easy to get it I definitely will!
A beauty that lives up to your pic!
Love your haul too - I have recently bought some of the Cupcakes, but I doubt I'll see them for a while!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 6, 2016)

MRV said:


> Latest manis: Dior 804 Perfecto
> 
> View attachment 51734
> 
> ...




A very elegant mani and a super sparkly one, nice!



Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It wasn't the Lorena that gave me trouble, it was the Kiko. Perfectly nice polish and very pretty colour, but just would not photograph well.
> 
> I think FF is putting out a new collection in Feb, but it won't be until the 8th. I'm really excited about the COTM because she chose my inspiration picture for it. It was this picture:
> 
> ...



Nice inspiration pic, I'm sure that will be a pretty polish!



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Glam Polish Deceptive Practice and the brown polish is from the Andrea Fulerton duo Petrol in the Water (2011 untried). It comes with a blue to pink duochrome topcoat, but decided not to use that. Instead popped some stamping on using my trusty YSL Yellow Gold polish. I'm very pleased with this mani if I may say so myself.
> 
> View attachment 51738
> View attachment 51739



Beautiful!



Anitacska said:


> New Enchanted Polishes coming soon (no date yet). Hope it's a pre-order, I'm tired of fighting for her polishes.
> 
> View attachment 51802
> 
> ...



Great mani! I love those DL Termos... I should bust out the black/clear one again.



PearlyQueen said:


> Finally got time to upload pics!
> My last two manis:
> View attachment 51835
> 
> ...



Pretty manis, that's a great glowy blue!



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Glam Polish Polar Lights:
> View attachment 51847



Another pretty one! and I agree it looks a lot like Sparkling Garbage




I'm almost caught up! lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 6, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> No date yet. The last collection release (I think you mean the trio) was very hush hush, no preview until the e-mail came out. I think we'll see swatches, or at least more bottle shots. No date yet. Hopefully you'll be able to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I'm feeling a bit better. 

Pretty mani!







Anitacska said:


> Ugh, so mad at Stackry right now! I was told by someone on Facebook that you can also ship nail polish by DHL. I asked Stackry and yes, you can. Only they never bothered to let people know. So I'd been spending a fortune shipping with FedEx when DHL was also an option and a lot cheaper! Argh!




ACK! That's not cool of them.




Anitacska said:


> Multithanks Fuzzy!
> 
> Nothing wrong with Hello Kitty socks and toys. I used to have a T-shirt too, but it's now about 3 sizes too small, oops. I have recently bought a Minions jumper though. I'm not ashamed to like kids' stuff.
> 
> ...



I used to have a hello kitty t-shirt(dressed as a glitter red devil!  )... I gave it away- too small lol I think I still have some other items but who knows if they fit either! 

Great haul!

PRetty mani, black and red is always a winning pair!





MRV said:


> Thank you, Anneri! I'm also trying to get rid of stuff (after all the renovations I'm rearranging the whole house) - today I at least gave a nice MU sample to a cooworker and tonight I'm going through my shoes!
> 
> Hope so! I'd love to go to Hawaii - and Japan, too.
> 
> ...




My cuticles are crazy if I leave them alone, it's like they grab onto my nails and grow down them. ugh! I got them fixed up though. The hand cream I use isn't available outside of Canada, so that's not helpful to recommend lol 





MRV said:


> Latest manis:
> View attachment 51969
> 
> 
> ...




Great manis! 




Anneri said:


> Have you all seen the first pic of the new Enchanteds on IG? I totally love it and fervently hope that it'll be a preorder that runs a few hours!
> 
> I also have a question: You know the Mighty Red Baron by CBL, right? I'm looking for a blue version of that. Any ideas?
> 
> Loving all the new hauls and manis! It's starting to get a bit frantic over here, and I'm happy if I manage to do my nails from time to time!!!



Moving across the city was crazy for me, moving across the planet... Don't get too stressed out! I don't think there's a hug smiley anymore so here's a dancing cat! ​


Anitacska said:


> And here it is, the Femme Fatale COTM based on my picture:
> 
> View attachment 51985
> 
> ...



The FF is pretty! 

Great haul!

Nice bright mani! sorry the watermarble didn't go so well....



MRV said:


> I have not seen my EPs yet. They were shipped on the 13th already. Although I heard yesterday that my boss has been hiding my packages (I order to work)! I have to check if I can find it.
> 
> Oh, and the woman did not even bother to answer me! I have to check mine out and write again as I have two of them, and I always welcome a refund!
> 
> ...



That's not very nice of the boss 




I actually painted my nails- pics coming up soon...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2016)

The EPs are up!!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> The EPs are up!!!!



Damn, just seen this 
I thought she was over these stupid unannounced restocks.  Guess I won't be getting these after all.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Damn, just seen this
> I thought she was over these stupid unannounced restocks.  Guess I won't be getting these after all.



She only announced it on IG.  Very stupid. An e-mail would've been nice at least. She did say she will restock them all again in about 2 weeks' time though. So hopefully you'll be able to get them. 

I managed to get all, but Tulle (including the mystery one, even though I said I wasn't going to buy any more mysteries *sigh*). I was refreshing for Tulle for 20 minutes, but it sold out before I could get it. Although it was my least favourite, so I'm not too fussed. 

Maybe we could have a list of everyone's mobile numbers, so we can text each other if there's an EP restock. I did text Anneri, because I met her last year and I have her number. Would be happy to do it for others too.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2016)

Small haul from Ever After:




Current mani is 2 Lilypad Lacquers, Serenity with Fantasy on the accents and stamped with Serenity.





Please ignore the chipping on my little finger. I did this mani on Friday night, but only got around to stamping last night and the last photo is from this morning.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> She only announced it on IG.  Very stupid. An e-mail would've been nice at least. She did say she will restock them all again in about 2 weeks' time though. So hopefully you'll be able to get them.
> 
> I managed to get all, but Tulle (including the mystery one, even though I said I wasn't going to buy any more mysteries *sigh*). I was refreshing for Tulle for 20 minutes, but it sold out before I could get it. Although it was my least favourite, so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> Maybe we could have a list of everyone's mobile numbers, so we can text each other if there's an EP restock. I did text Anneri, because I met her last year and I have her number. Would be happy to do it for others too.


Congrats on getting them!  I'm sooo jealous!!!  I will PM you my number, you can do the same back though I don't usually hear anything, except occasionally about Pshiiit/Meimei, I think you're the one with your finger on the EP pulse!  But I'd be massively grateful for a heads up on the restock if you hear about it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Ever After:
> 
> View attachment 52055
> 
> ...




I love those first two Ever Afters - it's not a brand I know at all, but they look stunning.
And your mani is gorgeous, pretty stamping and two lovely colours!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2016)

Anneri said:


> That's not a nice boss you're having!
> 
> And now I want Salmiakki...
> 
> ...



EDT was one of the elusive Mishka polishes. I don't own any of those, can't be bothered to fork out $60-100 for them. 

Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> This is such a pretty mani - I love it!  I've been so tempted by the new CC holos, but my previous experience with the old ones has put me off.  So far I've resisted, but that is gorgeous!



Thanks. I like the CC holos, haven't had any problems with them.



PearlyQueen said:


> OMG, that's such a combination of good and bad news!
> I'll find it useful for next time though - but how much has it cost until now..?



With FedEx I was paying $70-80 for 15-20 polishes, with DHL it was $52 for 14 polishes and an UD Vice palette.



PearlyQueen said:


> There are some very pretty things in that haul!
> Nice mani too!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh what a pretty polish!  It does remind me of one or two I already have, but if it's easy to get it I definitely will!
> A beauty that lives up to your pic!
> Love your haul too - I have recently bought some of the Cupcakes, but I doubt I'll see them for a while!



Thank you!



Fuzzy said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling a bit better.
> 
> Pretty mani!
> 
> ...



Thanks Fuzzy!

I've ordered a really cool watermarble stamping plate from Bundle Monster, should be a lot easier to create watermarble like manis than actually bother with it.


Still waiting for that mani picture! 



Fuzzy said:


> A very elegant mani and a super sparkly one, nice!
> 
> Nice inspiration pic, I'm sure that will be a pretty polish!
> 
> ...



Thanks Fuzzy!



PearlyQueen said:


> Congrats on getting them!  I'm sooo jealous!!!  I will PM you my number, you can do the same back though I don't usually hear anything, except occasionally about Pshiiit/Meimei, I think you're the one with your finger on the EP pulse!  But I'd be massively grateful for a heads up on the restock if you hear about it!



Thank you! Still I missed out on Tulle despite being tagged on FB about it within 20 minutes of the launch. I kept checking my e-mails several times an hour and the website, but of course she posted about it on IG! What is the point of the e-mail list if she doesn't use it? I have signed up to the FB notification group on Messenger, so hopefully I'll be able to let everyone know immediately. 

Now thinking I might not get Tulle after all. It's $16, plus $1.50 shipping, plus $2 Stackry consolidation fee, and then the shipping from Stackry on top. $20 before I have it sent here. Hmm. Also, her international shipping charges are now $13 for the first item and then $2 each!  EP is getting very expensive now. The Aussie brands have definitely overtaken EP for me, they are so much cheaper as well and so much easier to get.

I'm also really annoyed at myself for ordering the mystery colour, even though I said I won't buy any more mysteries. Bet it's a shit colour and I won't be able to get rid of it. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I love those first two Ever Afters - it's not a brand I know at all, but they look stunning.
> And your mani is gorgeous, pretty stamping and two lovely colours!



Thank you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Ever After:
> 
> View attachment 52055
> 
> ...



nice little haul and great mani!



Anitacska said:


> EDT was one of the elusive Mishka polishes. I don't own any of those, can't be bothered to fork out $60-100 for them.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...




haha coming up!


I just did something fast because it was getting late that night...

Cult Nails My Kind of Cool Aid




pretty close for colour maybe a bit warmer toned in real life. This had tip wear so fast, except for the nail that got two coats of topcoat(I smudged it a wee bit and wanted to smooth it out lol) so I guess this one needs a extra layer of protection. I've already taken it off and put on something else, which I will photo later!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> She only announced it on IG.  Very stupid. An e-mail would've been nice at least. She did say she will restock them all again in about 2 weeks' time though. So hopefully you'll be able to get them.
> 
> I managed to get all, but Tulle (including the mystery one, even though I said I wasn't going to buy any more mysteries *sigh*). I was refreshing for Tulle for 20 minutes, but it sold out before I could get it. Although it was my least favourite, so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> Maybe we could have a list of everyone's mobile numbers, so we can text each other if there's an EP restock. I did text Anneri, because I met her last year and I have her number. Would be happy to do it for others too.



Indeed, an email would've been nice...  
It was so nice of you texting me! Hubby had to deal with me afterwards, sitting morosely in the pub and ranting about EP! 




Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Ever After:
> 
> View attachment 52055
> 
> ...



I don't think I've seen EA around! Are they worth following?




Anitacska said:


> EDT was one of the elusive Mishka polishes. I don't own any of those, can't be bothered to fork out $60-100 for them.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



Ah, the infamours Mishka! 
And oy, EP, stop it with rising shipping fees!




Fuzzy said:


> nice little haul and great mani!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's such a nice colour!

Can I rant a bit? Hubby got me the latest Chanel Polish from the Spring collection (Sunrise Trip), and I slapped it on yesterday. Nice enough colour, the formula seemed quite nice although I got bubbles after applying a second coat. I skipped topcoat because I wanted to add some nailart today. Now, today the polish started peeling off my nails - I'm quite sure I could've peeled the whole thing off if I had tried. Tried to minimise the damage and added topcoat. Added the wanted nailart on other hand, applied topcoat over it - and the polish starts to bleed until the whole thing looks like a watercolour picture. Funny thing was that it started to bleed all over not while I was applying tc but after! Totally disgruntled now.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> nice little haul and great mani!
> 
> haha coming up!
> 
> ...



Thank you!

Nice mani! Sorry it wasn't very longlasting. Looking forward to seeing the new one.



Anneri said:


> Indeed, an email would've been nice...
> It was so nice of you texting me! Hubby had to deal with me afterwards, sitting morosely in the pub and ranting about EP!
> 
> 
> ...



You're welcome. I thought you probably wouldn't be stalking the website with being in London and all. Poor hubby though, lol. I was seething here on my own, much better for everyone. 

EA is fine, these are my first, they're all flakies, which I'm really into atm. I only know of them because of the Hela Holo Customs Group, they did an exclusive which was very similar to the dark one in the my picture. 

Oh no, that's really rubbish, especially from a Chanel polish! I've never seen anything like that happen.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2016)

I've had loads of new arrivals this week, my Stackry box got emptied out and also got my Hypnotic Polish haul and my Dollish Polish mini haul. I still have loads on the way, so I'm going to try to be very good and not order anything else for 2 weeks. So far, 2 days into, it's all good.  Still not sure if I should get Tulle, but probably won't at $20+. That's the price of 2 Glam Polishes and about 3 Femme Fatales. 





Midnight was "helping" 

View attachment 52092







My current mani is EP Vampires Suck with Gosh Frosted Plum (which has a lot more gold and pink glitter than the picture shows):


----------



## MRV (Feb 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, that's not good! Have you checked you're tracking to see if it's been delivered? That's not a nice boss you have there.
> 
> Yeah, definitely write to her! I checked my Blue Shift and it's fine, but Whatever 2.0 is just pink now.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I finally received my EP box today!! I was already getting worried. Usually the tracking serves for nothing (bubble envelopes and such letters are not registered here), so I don't follow them, but this morning I noticed that the package had arrived to the country yesterday and was on it's way to me. Then a bit later I met the postman and he said it was an express package (it said so online, too). I informed him that an expess package indeed - it took only four weeks to come!!! What kind of snail mail does she use now?? Well, at least it was not cought by the customs (with a value of 24 USD).

The boss is just about to retire. Guess he's having his last fun, but he should know better the integrity of mail, being a lawyer and all.



Anitacska said:


> And here it is, the Femme Fatale COTM based on my picture:
> 
> View attachment 51985
> 
> ...



Oh, it came out very pretty! Hope I can get it. Nice Cupcakes! I also need more stamping polishes, and almost ordered some a few weeks ago but then took them off the cart. Pretty neon mani, those roses make a lovely accent.



Anneri said:


> That's not a nice boss you're having!
> 
> And now I want Salmiakki...
> 
> Hope your skin gets better soon. When I was in Shanghai in January my skin was so dry it started peeling everywhere! Not a very attractive look... My fave handcream for dry hands is by Aveda. Maybe you could look into it? It's quite pricey, but honestly the best I've ever used!



He's ok. You'd better pack some salmiakki in your luggage! We Finns often get withdrawal syptoms when staying abroad. Thanks, my skin is now better thanks to warmer weather (and rain  ).



PearlyQueen said:


> These are all so cute! Especially the Red of course!



Thanks, PQ!



PearlyQueen said:


> I don't trust my new workplace for deliveries (too big!) so everything is going to the house now - and straight to hubby.  Apparently I'm told I have too much polish now!  I'd be fuming if someone hid my Enchanteds at work! (or home...!)  Hope you find them.



They're safe now! We have a small place so it's (normally) ok. I don't have a hubby to hinder home mail but our post office is (or actually for the packages _was_) so damn faaar away it would have been impossible with all the mail I'm getting.



Fuzzy said:


> A very elegant mani and a super sparkly one, nice!
> 
> Nice inspiration pic, I'm sure that will be a pretty polish!
> 
> ...





Fuzzy said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling a bit better.
> 
> Pretty mani!
> 
> ...



Thanks, Fuzzy!



Anitacska said:


> The EPs are up!!!!



 I totally forgot to check EP out on Saturday evening! I remembered them earlier but was working on my knitting at the time, so nope. 



Anitacska said:


> She only announced it on IG.  Very stupid. An e-mail would've been nice at least. She did say she will restock them all again in about 2 weeks' time though. So hopefully you'll be able to get them.
> 
> I managed to get all, but Tulle (including the mystery one, even though I said I wasn't going to buy any more mysteries *sigh*). I was refreshing for Tulle for 20 minutes, but it sold out before I could get it. Although it was my least favourite, so I'm not too fussed.
> 
> Maybe we could have a list of everyone's mobile numbers, so we can text each other if there's an EP restock. I did text Anneri, because I met her last year and I have her number. Would be happy to do it for others too.



Yeah, the lack of mail was the reason I missed out on an earlier restock. Luckily they are coming back now! 

Talking about mysteries - has she now stopped making the monthly mysteries??
I try to remember to send you my phone number, too. Very kind of you to inform others about the restocks! 



Anitacska said:


> Small haul from Ever After:
> 
> View attachment 52055
> 
> ...



Have not hear of Ever After either. Nice mani! I'd like to do stamping with two holos, too, but I'm not sure which holos would work.




Fuzzy said:


> nice little haul and great mani!
> 
> haha coming up!
> 
> ...



Pretty mani! I try to wrap when possible to avoid tip wear, but just a little.



Anneri said:


> Can I rant a bit? Hubby got me the latest Chanel Polish from the Spring collection (Sunrise Trip), and I slapped it on yesterday. Nice enough colour, the formula seemed quite nice although I got bubbles after applying a second coat. I skipped topcoat because I wanted to add some nailart today. Now, today the polish started peeling off my nails - I'm quite sure I could've peeled the whole thing off if I had tried. Tried to minimise the damage and added topcoat. Added the wanted nailart on other hand, applied topcoat over it - and the polish starts to bleed until the whole thing looks like a watercolour picture. Funny thing was that it started to bleed all over not while I was applying tc but after! Totally disgruntled now.



Oh no! I think I just read about another bubbling HE - can't remember which one now.



Anitacska said:


> I've had loads of new arrivals this week, my Stackry box got emptied out and also got my Hypnotic Polish haul and my Dollish Polish mini haul. I still have loads on the way, so I'm going to try to be very good and not order anything else for 2 weeks. So far, 2 days into, it's all good.  Still not sure if I should get Tulle, but probably won't at $20+. That's the price of 2 Glam Polishes and about 3 Femme Fatales.
> 
> View attachment 52090
> View attachment 52091
> ...



Hey, the kitty likes the most the same as I! Pretty mani! I like that the VS is a bit brownish.


----------



## MRV (Feb 10, 2016)

Latest manis:
View attachment 52106

	

		
			
		

		
	
Glam Glitter in my Veins with Elevation Night Time (Don't know if it's _Night Time_ or _Just Like Night Time_ - the bottle says the first.)
View attachment 52107

	

		
			
		

		
	
Cadillacquer Wear It Like Armour with OPI Pink Yet Lavender (such a pretty and delicate lavender!)
View attachment 52108

	

		
			
		

		
	
Llarowe Orange Crush. Heard the Broncos won and remembered I had this polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2016)

MRV said:


> Thanks! I finally received my EP box today!! I was already getting worried. Usually the tracking serves for nothing (bubble envelopes and such letters are not registered here), so I don't follow them, but this morning I noticed that the package had arrived to the country yesterday and was on it's way to me. Then a bit later I met the postman and he said it was an express package (it said so online, too). I informed him that an expess package indeed - it took only four weeks to come!!! What kind of snail mail does she use now?? Well, at least it was not cought by the customs (with a value of 24 USD).
> 
> The boss is just about to retire. Guess he's having his last fun, but he should know better the integrity of mail, being a lawyer and all.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear your EPs have finally arrived, hope you like them. I'm a bit disappointed in Winter, thought it would be more white. Some people on FB said it was. Haven't swatched it yet though, maybe it is more white when applied. Very slow though! 4 weeks??? But glad it slipped through customs at least and the boss's grubby hands, lol. 

Sorry to hear you missed out on the restock too. At least she will restock them again soon. Yes, let me know your mobile number and I'll try my best to text asap when I hear. I don't know if she's doing the monthly mysteries anymore, I hope not. Monthlies are fine, but not mysteries. 

Thank you!  

I think holos that are pretty much opaque in one coat are fine for stamping. I don't often stamp with them, also the Lilypad wasn't very holo. 



MRV said:


> Latest manis:
> View attachment 52106
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely mani. What did you use on the accents in the last picture? Is it silver or purple or a gradient?

My current mani is CbL Good Fortune (an oldie, but not 2011) with Polished for Days Flake on the New Year. I was going to use China Glaze Lorelei's Tiara instead as my 2011 untried, but as soon as I applied it, I realised I had used it before. It wasn't marked as used on my spreadsheet, but I also have a column with details of every mani and it showed that I did use it in May 2015. Doh! I would've left it, but it was chipping already this morning, so replaced it with one of my newest purchases.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2016)

I really *should* live through you all with all your awesome hauls, but I've to admit that I sneaked a tiny order in yesterday when I was totally frustrated about things. I have my 'doctors' appointments' week this week, and this far in, it has been hellishly expensive. New glasses (ouch!) and the dentist today (ouch again) and on Friday, with a bout of vaccines thrown in tomorrow. Oh joy! I ordered at Nailland, because I wanted one of her Llarowe's exclusives, and also I wanted to test out the shop - it has free shipping now for orders over 50€! (For Europe, I think - no idea about the UK.) 

Otherwise I just want to roll around in nailpolishes like Midnight!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I really *should* live through you all with all your awesome hauls, but I've to admit that I sneaked a tiny order in yesterday when I was totally frustrated about things. I have my 'doctors' appointments' week this week, and this far in, it has been hellishly expensive. New glasses (ouch!) and the dentist today (ouch again) and on Friday, with a bout of vaccines thrown in tomorrow. Oh joy! I ordered at Nailland, because I wanted one of her Llarowe's exclusives, and also I wanted to test out the shop - it has free shipping now for orders over 50€! (For Europe, I think - no idea about the UK.)
> 
> Otherwise I just want to roll around in nailpolishes like Midnight!



Lol, I know the feeling! Ouch to all the appointments and extra costs.  I'm being good this week, have so many things still on the way. With no hubby to fund my nail polish spending, I need to be more careful now. 

I'm in a group buy with a few people from a FB group and ordered both the new CbL exclusives from Nailland. My sister got me Her Red Hair for Christmas, but if I'd known there was going to be a holo version, I would've waited. Oh well. Which one did you order?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm so relieved, people in the US have started receiving their EPs and have revealed the colour of Space Ghost. Since none of you have ordered or into mysteries, here are a couple of pictures:





Probably not worth $20, but at least it's not some ugly brown or orange or khaki.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> EDT was one of the elusive Mishka polishes. I don't own any of those, can't be bothered to fork out $60-100 for them.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



Oo, ouchy at new shipping costs - thank heavens Stackry are back to DHL-ing!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Indeed, an email would've been nice...
> It was so nice of you texting me! Hubby had to deal with me afterwards, sitting morosely in the pub and ranting about EP!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, you expect more from expensive brands.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've had loads of new arrivals this week, my Stackry box got emptied out and also got my Hypnotic Polish haul and my Dollish Polish mini haul. I still have loads on the way, so I'm going to try to be very good and not order anything else for 2 weeks. So far, 2 days into, it's all good.  Still not sure if I should get Tulle, but probably won't at $20+. That's the price of 2 Glam Polishes and about 3 Femme Fatales.
> 
> View attachment 52090
> View attachment 52091
> ...



Oh wow, so many stunning thing there (especially the cat lol!).  Beautiful mani too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

MRV said:


> Thanks! I finally received my EP box today!! I was already getting worried. Usually the tracking serves for nothing (bubble envelopes and such letters are not registered here), so I don't follow them, but this morning I noticed that the package had arrived to the country yesterday and was on it's way to me. Then a bit later I met the postman and he said it was an express package (it said so online, too). I informed him that an expess package indeed - it took only four weeks to come!!! What kind of snail mail does she use now?? Well, at least it was not cought by the customs (with a value of 24 USD).
> 
> The boss is just about to retire. Guess he's having his last fun, but he should know better the integrity of mail, being a lawyer and all.
> 
> ...



Thank heavens your EPs arrived safely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

MRV said:


> Latest manis:
> View attachment 52106
> 
> 
> ...



These are all very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Glad to hear your EPs have finally arrived, hope you like them. I'm a bit disappointed in Winter, thought it would be more white. Some people on FB said it was. Haven't swatched it yet though, maybe it is more white when applied. Very slow though! 4 weeks??? But glad it slipped through customs at least and the boss's grubby hands, lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed out on the restock too. At least she will restock them again soon. Yes, let me know your mobile number and I'll try my best to text asap when I hear. I don't know if she's doing the monthly mysteries anymore, I hope not. Monthlies are fine, but not mysteries.
> 
> ...



Lovely mani, I do like a nice blue holo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so relieved, people in the US have started receiving their EPs and have revealed the colour of Space Ghost. Since none of you have ordered or into mysteries, here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> View attachment 52114
> View attachment 52115
> ...



Oh I want this!  I really hope she decides to go pre-order and announced for the restock!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

New Mani!!!
F.U.N Lacquer The Art of Sparkle:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, ouchy at new shipping costs - thank heavens Stackry are back to DHL-ing!



Amen to that!



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh wow, so many stunning thing there (especially the cat lol!).  Beautiful mani too.



Thank you! And Midnight says thanks too! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely mani, I do like a nice blue holo!



Thanks.



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh I want this!  I really hope she decides to go pre-order and announced for the restock!



I'm keeping an eye out!



PearlyQueen said:


> New Mani!!!
> F.U.N Lacquer The Art of Sparkle:
> View attachment 52180



Very sparkly and pretty!

I'm having a child free weekend, so went to IKEA yesterday to pick up another Alex. I've put all the drawers together, will assemble the mani part and transfer everything over. Hope all my nps will fit as I have no more space left for another one. I still need a plastic 4 drawer set for my make up, found one in Wilko for only £10 a while ago (they're normally £18, this was reduced because the leg thingies were missing, but I don't need those anyway). I will use the Helmer for papers, my computer desk is overflowing with bills, school papers, etc. 

I have a few haul pictures to share. First up my EdM LE polishes from the sample sale. I missed out on the samples and one LE I really wanted, but an Aussie lady offered to have it sent to her from the Aus site, and I managed to order 3 holo samples too, so still waiting for those to arrive.

View attachment 52203


Also, I know I said I wasn't buying any polish for 2 weeks, and other than these I haven't, but a lady was selling EP Love the Way You Lilac and Majestic for £15 and £13, so had to grab those. Then turned out she also have IKOABD and offered me a decant, got 6.5 ml (the DL bottle) for £10! So happy about this, it's such a gorgeous colour and it's been on top of my list for ages. 




Lastly here are the two new Nailland Hungary exclusive CbL polishes and a couple of stamping plates from El Corazon:

View attachment 52205


Two new manis, one is with my 2011 untried Models Own Champagne and Nails Inc. Newburgh Street, the other is Cupcake Polish Water You Doing with Liquid Sky Lacquer Believe. Champagne is much nicer than I expected and it's very opaque, so will try it for stamping soon, I reckon it'll work well.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 17, 2016)

Wow, Anitacska! Veeeeeery pretty manis (the turqoise one is my fave), and great hauls! I'm a bit jealous that you got your Nailland order already - it's my first order with them, and right now I'm a bit miffed because they shipped my order 6 days after I ordered! Whyyyyyyyy?! I mainly ordered to compare the whole process to HypnoticPolish, and it seems that I'll rather order there, even if shipping is more expensive (truth to be told I won't order at neither company for the next time, but well - don't think they'll send stuff to China!!!). 

Hope your Alex is now standing and filled with polish - mine is being emptied and put away to be sent to China as I write this - it's a veeeery uncomfortable feeling tbh! I picked some single items I'll take with me in my luggage, but everything else will be on a ship for the next month. Gah. Nightmare inducing! Btw, I wanted to post pics from my mobile but couldn't - any advice?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Wow, Anitacska! Veeeeeery pretty manis (the turqoise one is my fave), and great hauls! I'm a bit jealous that you got your Nailland order already - it's my first order with them, and right now I'm a bit miffed because they shipped my order 6 days after I ordered! Whyyyyyyyy?! I mainly ordered to compare the whole process to HypnoticPolish, and it seems that I'll rather order there, even if shipping is more expensive (truth to be told I won't order at neither company for the next time, but well - don't think they'll send stuff to China!!!).
> 
> Hope your Alex is now standing and filled with polish - mine is being emptied and put away to be sent to China as I write this - it's a veeeery uncomfortable feeling tbh! I picked some single items I'll take with me in my luggage, but everything else will be on a ship for the next month. Gah. Nightmare inducing! Btw, I wanted to post pics from my mobile but couldn't - any advice?



My Nailland order was part of a group buy, so maybe that's why it was quick. But yeah, 6 days is too long. I love Hypnotic Polish, usually place an order every month, especially as they sell the exclusive Glam polishes. I usually manage to order enough for the reduced shipping rate, or even free shipping. Never had any problems with them. They do ship worldwide I believe. 

Yep, my Alex is all put together and completely full. In fact I still have a drawer full of polishes I didn't manage to put into it. Oops. Oh, I would be so nervous about having my nail polish shipped to the other side of the world! Fingers crossed they arrive intact. 

I haven't had an trouble posting from my mobile, just have to choose files instead of pictures when it asks for the source, but that's all. I have a Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2016)

No new nail polishes this week, but I received my Bundle Monster order. I love the watermarble style plate and was making decals with it, will apply them tonight and let you know how it went. 




My current mani is China Glaze When Stars Collide with China Glaze Material Girl (this week's 2011 untried) on the accents. I love this colour and the metallic look of the holo, but it was really hard to apply (pulling, bald spots). Still it's very pretty.




Off to see the new Star Wars film with my son. We've watched/rewatched all 6 and got into them (got back into them again, on my part), so hubby is babysitting the girls while he and I are off to the cinema. Quite excited about it.


----------



## MRV (Feb 19, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Glad to hear your EPs have finally arrived, hope you like them. I'm a bit disappointed in Winter, thought it would be more white. Some people on FB said it was. Haven't swatched it yet though, maybe it is more white when applied. Very slow though! 4 weeks??? But glad it slipped through customs at least and the boss's grubby hands, lol.
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed out on the restock too. At least she will restock them again soon. Yes, let me know your mobile number and I'll try my best to text asap when I hear. I don't know if she's doing the monthly mysteries anymore, I hope not. Monthlies are fine, but not mysteries.
> 
> ...



Thanks, yes, the EPs are nice. I don't mind Winter - I don't really have shades like that and I always knew it was light grey.

Looks like she's going to send a newsletter. Let's hope for the best.

Thanks! It's just two stamping polishes, a golden and purple one mixed.

Nice mani! I probably have not worn my GF yet.



Anneri said:


> I really *should* live through you all with all your awesome hauls, but I've to admit that I sneaked a tiny order in yesterday when I was totally frustrated about things. I have my 'doctors' appointments' week this week, and this far in, it has been hellishly expensive. New glasses (ouch!) and the dentist today (ouch again) and on Friday, with a bout of vaccines thrown in tomorrow. Oh joy! I ordered at Nailland, because I wanted one of her Llarowe's exclusives, and also I wanted to test out the shop - it has free shipping now for orders over 50€! (For Europe, I think - no idea about the UK.)
> 
> Otherwise I just want to roll around in nailpolishes like Midnight!



Uh, your preparations sound painful!



Anitacska said:


> I'm so relieved, people in the US have started receiving their EPs and have revealed the colour of Space Ghost. Since none of you have ordered or into mysteries, here are a couple of pictures:
> 
> View attachment 52114
> View attachment 52115
> ...



Hey, what's wrong with ugly brown, orange or khaki!? 



PearlyQueen said:


> Thank heavens your EPs arrived safely!





PearlyQueen said:


> These are all very pretty!



Thanks, PQ!



PearlyQueen said:


> New Mani!!!
> F.U.N Lacquer The Art of Sparkle:
> View attachment 52180



Yes it is, lovely sparkly!



Anitacska said:


> I'm having a child free weekend, so went to IKEA yesterday to pick up another Alex. I've put all the drawers together, will assemble the mani part and transfer everything over. Hope all my nps will fit as I have no more space left for another one. I still need a plastic 4 drawer set for my make up, found one in Wilko for only £10 a while ago (they're normally £18, this was reduced because the leg thingies were missing, but I don't need those anyway). I will use the Helmer for papers, my computer desk is overflowing with bills, school papers, etc.
> 
> I have a few haul pictures to share. First up my EdM LE polishes from the sample sale. I missed out on the samples and one LE I really wanted, but an Aussie lady offered to have it sent to her from the Aus site, and I managed to order 3 holo samples too, so still waiting for those to arrive.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the Alex! Lovely hauls, you're lucky to grab those LEs and hard-to-find EPs. Love the manis, too. Champagne looks very nice and love WYD - yet another unworn for me.



Anneri said:


> Wow, Anitacska! Veeeeeery pretty manis (the turqoise one is my fave), and great hauls! I'm a bit jealous that you got your Nailland order already - it's my first order with them, and right now I'm a bit miffed because they shipped my order 6 days after I ordered! Whyyyyyyyy?! I mainly ordered to compare the whole process to HypnoticPolish, and it seems that I'll rather order there, even if shipping is more expensive (truth to be told I won't order at neither company for the next time, but well - don't think they'll send stuff to China!!!).
> 
> Hope your Alex is now standing and filled with polish - mine is being emptied and put away to be sent to China as I write this - it's a veeeery uncomfortable feeling tbh! I picked some single items I'll take with me in my luggage, but everything else will be on a ship for the next month. Gah. Nightmare inducing! Btw, I wanted to post pics from my mobile but couldn't - any advice?



I would be a total basket case if I had to ship my things to the other side of the world. Hope everything goes well with the moving. Did you receive your order yet?



Anitacska said:


> No new nail polishes this week, but I received my Bundle Monster order. I love the watermarble style plate and was making decals with it, will apply them tonight and let you know how it went.
> 
> View attachment 52319
> 
> ...



Love those plates on the left! I need to have a look at their selection. I think I have a reduction code somewhere...

The CG looks nice! Prettier than I thought it would. I think I got three of them, all still unworn.

How did you like the movie?


----------



## MRV (Feb 19, 2016)

This week's manis:

View attachment 52343

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EP Mercy (franken stamping)
View attachment 52344

	

		
			
		

		
	
 P&J #15 La Revue with #028 Fairie Queen
View attachment 52345

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Jewels from the Deep


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2016)

[FONT=georgia, times, times new roman, serif]Newsletter from EP:

Mark your calendars! Restock coming soon!​[/FONT]​
[FONT=georgia, times, times new roman, serif]When? Saturday, February 27th at 10am PST
Where? www.enchantedpolish.com​[/FONT]

Colors:
Dom-Vintage-Winter
Faerydae
Rainbow Ashes
Space Ghost
Stellar
Telenovela
Time Travel
Tulle
The Imagine Collection
Djinn in a Bottle
​


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2016)

So there you go, an actual announced restock from EP. However, it's still going to be a scram as it's not a pre-order. Still unsure about Tulle, in some pictures it looks pink, in others it looks nude. 

Oh and while I'm at it, PQ, Rainbow Connection is restocking the Femme Fatale exclusives on Monday. I think it's 8 pm. 



MRV said:


> Thanks, yes, the EPs are nice. I don't mind Winter - I don't really have shades like that and I always knew it was light grey.
> 
> Looks like she's going to send a newsletter. Let's hope for the best.
> 
> ...



Thank you on all counts.

The movie was good, although I was quite upset about *something happening* to one of the characters (won't spoil it in case you want to see it) and it was pretty much the same formula as the others, but fun. Like the new feisty girl in it and BB8, the robot is super cute! 



MRV said:


> This week's manis:
> 
> View attachment 52343
> 
> ...



Lovely manis as always! The FF and EP are among my untrieds.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 19, 2016)

I still want Tulle, Telenovela and Time Travel, but I rather doubt I'll be getting them because everybody and their kitchen sink will rush to the site to order. Meh.

I'm in serious need of a pick me up after this week, so I really hope it works out.

MRV, how did you mix your stamping franken? It looks lovely!

Anita, would you go just for Tulle or is there anything else you'd order? And how did your decal making work out?

Oh, and I did get my order. Totally weird, because on the shipping label the sender's address is located in Krefeld, which is a few kilometres from my hometown, and definitely not in Hungary!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2016)

Current mani (about to come off) is Femme Fatale Void Shatter with the decals I made with the Bundle Monster watermarble stamping plate. Decals turned out fine, but my application skills leave something to desire.




Last night I was rather busy frankening some polishes. I accidentally came across a beautiful Femme Fatale polish that was a FB group exclusive about a year ago and is of course not available anymore, so I tried to recreate it. It's called Ever Elusive, google it at your own risk (you WILL want it). The polish on the right is fairly close to it. Then I carried on and made a more pink version.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I still want Tulle, Telenovela and Time Travel, but I rather doubt I'll be getting them because everybody and their kitchen sink will rush to the site to order. Meh.
> 
> I'm in serious need of a pick me up after this week, so I really hope it works out.
> 
> ...



I'll only go for Tulle as I got all the others last time. I'd go for Tulle first and then try for the others. They were still fairly easy to get 20 minutes into the launch last time. Tulle sold out first.

Decals mani's posted above!

How weird about the Nailland order.

Hope you're okay. I've not been having a great time myself, trouble with children and my mother being a martyr/drama queen every time she e-mails me. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely deliveries, I do like EdM.  And well done on the cheap EP bargains, well worth grabbing!  Lovely manis too, beautiful colours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

MRV said:


> This week's manis:
> 
> View attachment 52343
> 
> ...


I love all of these - and a couple of them are in my unworn pile!  Lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> So there you go, an actual announced restock from EP. However, it's still going to be a scram as it's not a pre-order. Still unsure about Tulle, in some pictures it looks pink, in others it looks nude.
> 
> Oh and while I'm at it, PQ, Rainbow Connection is restocking the Femme Fatale exclusives on Monday. I think it's 8 pm.
> 
> ...




Thanks Anita!  I'm hoping to snag those EPs, and I may splurge on FF too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani (about to come off) is Femme Fatale Void Shatter with the decals I made with the Bundle Monster watermarble stamping plate. Decals turned out fine, but my application skills leave something to desire.
> 
> View attachment 52354
> 
> ...



Pretty decals!  And congrats on frankening your most wanted polish - a great idea!  Do you think I could do that with all those EPs I've missed???!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I'll only go for Tulle as I got all the others last time. I'd go for Tulle first and then try for the others. They were still fairly easy to get 20 minutes into the launch last time. Tulle sold out first.
> 
> Decals mani's posted above!
> 
> ...



I suspect it will be a bit more difficult tonight, since she's actually told people this time!  I'm braced for total failure


----------



## Anneri (Feb 20, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I suspect it will be a bit more difficult *tonight*, since she's actually told people this time!  I'm braced for total failure




It'll be next Saturday PQ!
I actually came here to post that I stupidly rushed home right now and then realised it's the 27th! Doh!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I suspect it will be a bit more difficult tonight, since she's actually told people this time!  I'm braced for total failure


Haha, guess who didn't check the date!  Next week...!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Anneri said:


> It'll be next Saturday PQ!
> I actually came here to post that I stupidly rushed home right now and then realised it's the 27th! Doh!



Snap!!!  We're sooo on the ball!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 20, 2016)

Since I'm here, this is my current mani - Dance Legend Holy Diver:



Not sure why it looks blue, on my fingers it is blatantly green!


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 20, 2016)

China Glaze Sun Worshipper
(Because it looked like a mango lol)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely deliveries, I do like EdM.  And well done on the cheap EP bargains, well worth grabbing!  Lovely manis too, beautiful colours.



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita!  I'm hoping to snag those EPs, and I may splurge on FF too!



You're welcome. Good luck. Hope she makes loads.



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty decals!  And congrats on frankening your most wanted polish - a great idea!  Do you think I could do that with all those EPs I've missed???!



Thanks. If you had the right pigments, maybe. 



Anneri said:


> It'll be next Saturday PQ!
> I actually came here to post that I stupidly rushed home right now and then realised it's the 27th! Doh!





PearlyQueen said:


> Haha, guess who didn't check the date!  Next week...!



Lol at you two! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Since I'm here, this is my current mani - Dance Legend Holy Diver:
> View attachment 52360
> 
> 
> Not sure why it looks blue, on my fingers it is blatantly green!



This is so pretty, green or blue regardless.



awickedshape said:


> China Glaze Sun Worshipper
> (Because it looked like a mango lol)
> 
> View attachment 52361



Very summery!

My current mani is EP Hot Chocolate with Polish Me Silly Bombshell on the accents and stamped over with Color Alike Mars. Anneri was right, I really love these stamping polishes. Slightly underwhelmed by Hot Chocolate though. I have the old round bottle version, I don't know what the rerelease is like, but this is so sheer, took 3 coats and it still looks pale and quite frankly boring.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty mani - shame you were disappointed by Hot Chocolate.  I have that one too, hope I like it when I finally get round to wearing it!  Mine is in a square bottle though, maybe the formula will be improved.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty mani - shame you were disappointed by Hot Chocolate.  I have that one too, hope I like it when I finally get round to wearing it!  Mine is in a square bottle though, maybe the formula will be improved.



Thanks. The EP is alright, but just that, alright. Hopefully the newer bottles have better formula. I definitely prefer Vampires Suck over this.

My current mani is China Glaze Senorita Bonita (2011 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Magical Beauty. Pictures don't do it justice though, SB is so glowy and MB is just amazing. 





My Australian FB friend's package has come with the EdM sample and LE polishes. 




LE25 and the two samples on the left are amazing. The one on the right is nice, a dusty light purple.

PQ don't forget Femme Fatale restock on RC at 8.30 pm including the exclusives!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. The EP is alright, but just that, alright. Hopefully the newer bottles have better formula. I definitely prefer Vampires Suck over this.
> 
> My current mani is China Glaze Senorita Bonita (2011 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Magical Beauty. Pictures don't do it justice though, SB is so glowy and MB is just amazing.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reminder!  I got one of the exclusives and "your" polish!  
Pretty mani, pretty haul!  I love the third one!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the reminder!  I got one of the exclusives and "your" polish!
> Pretty mani, pretty haul!  I love the third one!



You're welcome. Did you not want both exclusives, or did one sell out quickly? Which one did you get?

Thank you. Yes, that red one is gorgeous. The nude one is also very pretty, it has colourful pastel glitter/small flakies.


----------



## MRV (Feb 26, 2016)

I'll comment later but here are the latest manis:

View attachment 52538

	

		
			
		

		
	
 CbL Paper Moon

View attachment 52539

	

		
			
		

		
	
 PP mirage

View attachment 52540

	

		
			
		

		
	
 OPI Orange You Stylish! This is one of the Coca Cola Collection polishes (a European exclusive) that I happened to grab some time ago. I really love this shade of orange! It looks a bit brownish in the bottle and thus has a bit muted feel but it's bright at the same time.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2016)

MRV said:


> I'll comment later but here are the latest manis:
> 
> View attachment 52538
> 
> ...



Very pretty manis, esp the top too. Love the stamping on the bottom one too, I'm just not an orange person. How come I don't own PP Mirage though?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2016)

Couple of new manis and a small haul picture. I didn't buy anything all week apart from these in TKMaxx and nothing has arrived yet either. Have a few packages en route including 30 polishes from Stackry. Actually, that's a weird story, got a call from DHL the other day saying they don't know what's in the package as it only says dangerous goods, so can I e-mail them with what's in it and what quantity. So I had to tell them it was 30 bottles of polish. However, I only put $20 value on it. We shall see if they realised it and revalue the package. Hope not. 




A-England Proserpine with Wingdust Dancing Queen




Girly Bits Downtown Funk. So annoying, really love this colour in the bottle, but it just doesn't look right on me. 




So Ladies, don't forget the EP restock at 6 pm (UK) / 7 pm (EU) / 8 pm (Finland)! I've decided I'm going for Tulle after all. My others should arrive on Monday with DHL.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. Did you not want both exclusives, or did one sell out quickly? Which one did you get?
> 
> Thank you. Yes, that red one is gorgeous. The nude one is also very pretty, it has colourful pastel glitter/small flakies.



Sadly I can't afford everything!  I got Prim and Copper as it's a bit more unique IMO, maybe I'll get the other later!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

MRV said:


> I'll comment later but here are the latest manis:
> 
> View attachment 52538
> 
> ...



Lovely manis - I adore Paper Moon, and the OPI is really vibrant!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Couple of new manis and a small haul picture. I didn't buy anything all week apart from these in TKMaxx and nothing has arrived yet either. Have a few packages en route including 30 polishes from Stackry. Actually, that's a weird story, got a call from DHL the other day saying they don't know what's in the package as it only says dangerous goods, so can I e-mail them with what's in it and what quantity. So I had to tell them it was 30 bottles of polish. However, I only put $20 value on it. We shall see if they realised it and revalue the package. Hope not.
> 
> View attachment 52558
> 
> ...



Nice little haul - and I love the blue mani!  I hope I snag all my EP wishlist!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

New mani is Starrily Blitzen:


----------



## Anneri (Feb 27, 2016)

Well, that was astonishingly painless! I got Timetravel, Tulle and Telenovela. 

I'm posting btw from a nearly completely empty flat - I'm sitting on the floor in front of the laptop, and we'll be sleeping at a hotel for the next days, but I didn't trust hotel wifi... 

Hubby thinks I'm completely insane, btw.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

Got everything except Tulle, which I wasn't bothered about as it's not really my colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Well, that was astonishingly painless! I got Timetravel, Tulle and Telenovela.
> 
> I'm posting btw from a nearly completely empty flat - I'm sitting on the floor in front of the laptop, and we'll be sleeping at a hotel for the next days, but I didn't trust hotel wifi...
> 
> Hubby thinks I'm completely insane, btw.



Yay, go us!  Hubby may be right...!!!  But of course well worth it!


----------



## MRV (Feb 27, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Well, that was astonishingly painless! I got Timetravel, Tulle and Telenovela.
> 
> I'm posting btw from a nearly completely empty flat - I'm sitting on the floor in front of the laptop, and we'll be sleeping at a hotel for the next days, but I didn't trust hotel wifi...
> 
> Hubby thinks I'm completely insane, btw.



Congrats!!! No, we are totally sane! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Got everything except Tulle, which I wasn't bothered about as it's not really my colour!



Likewise! It's SO now.

I was actually in the capital the whole day and just came home 15 minutes before the restock. So tired now!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice little haul - and I love the blue mani!  I hope I snag all my EP wishlist!



Thank you. I hate the pink polish even more now, it stained like crazy! 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Starrily Blitzen:
> View attachment 52562



Very pretty mani! 

Glad you all managed to order what you wanted, I got Tulle, the only one I was missing. It was in carts already after a minute, crazy! Luckily I didn't have to do any refreshing, managed to add it straight away.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I hate the pink polish even more now, it stained like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh no, I wasn't taken with it but it didn't look like it would stain too.
Glad you got Tulle, I had planned to skip it anyway as I can't just buy everything, and it probably wouldn't suit me.  I was really pleased to snag all of the others though - one reason I skipped the other RC FF!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2016)

MRV said:


> Congrats!!! No, we are totally sane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done - it feels like a sporting achievement somehow when you get all you want from an EP restock!!!


----------



## MRV (Mar 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> So there you go, an actual announced restock from EP. However, it's still going to be a scram as it's not a pre-order. Still unsure about Tulle, in some pictures it looks pink, in others it looks nude.
> 
> Oh and while I'm at it, PQ, Rainbow Connection is restocking the Femme Fatale exclusives on Monday. I think it's 8 pm.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I actually saw the movie already before Christmas. Yep, the *something happening* was rather sad but understandable. Unfortunately I knew about it before it happened because a group of young boys were sitting next to me and they were talking and commenting all the time! 



Anneri said:


> I still want Tulle, Telenovela and Time Travel, but I rather doubt I'll be getting them because everybody and their kitchen sink will rush to the site to order. Meh.
> 
> I'm in serious need of a pick me up after this week, so I really hope it works out.
> 
> ...



Thanks! It's just one of the (two) frankens I made a good while back (the time when one of the bottles just exploded in my hand and the polish flew all over if you remember).



Anitacska said:


> Current mani (about to come off) is Femme Fatale Void Shatter with the decals I made with the Bundle Monster watermarble stamping plate. Decals turned out fine, but my application skills leave something to desire.
> 
> View attachment 52354
> 
> ...



Great mani, the decals look nice, and well done with the franken! (I did google  ) 



PearlyQueen said:


> I love all of these - and a couple of them are in my unworn pile!  Lovely.



Thanks, PQ!



PearlyQueen said:


> Since I'm here, this is my current mani - Dance Legend Holy Diver:
> View attachment 52360
> 
> 
> Not sure why it looks blue, on my fingers it is blatantly green!



Nice, sparkly! 



awickedshape said:


> China Glaze Sun Worshipper
> (Because it looked like a mango lol)
> 
> View attachment 52361



Love SW! It's a great neon.


----------



## MRV (Mar 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is EP Hot Chocolate with Polish Me Silly Bombshell on the accents and stamped over with Color Alike Mars. Anneri was right, I really love these stamping polishes. Slightly underwhelmed by Hot Chocolate though. I have the old round bottle version, I don't know what the rerelease is like, but this is so sheer, took 3 coats and it still looks pale and quite frankly boring.
> 
> View attachment 52362
> View attachment 52363
> ...



Beautiful mani! Love the combo and drooling over the stamping polish. Where do you girls order them from? Sorry about HC, I also have it (unused) but in the square bottle.



Anitacska said:


> Thanks. The EP is alright, but just that, alright. Hopefully the newer bottles have better formula. I definitely prefer Vampires Suck over this.
> 
> My current mani is China Glaze Senorita Bonita (2011 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Magical Beauty. Pictures don't do it justice though, SB is so glowy and MB is just amazing.
> 
> ...



Awesomeness! Senorita Bonita is one of my fave CGs - it really is so glowy!

Nice friend, love the one on the left.



Anitacska said:


> Very pretty manis, esp the top too. Love the stamping on the bottom one too, I'm just not an orange person. How come I don't own PP Mirage though?



Thanks!



Anitacska said:


> Couple of new manis and a small haul picture. I didn't buy anything all week apart from these in TKMaxx and nothing has arrived yet either. Have a few packages en route including 30 polishes from Stackry. Actually, that's a weird story, got a call from DHL the other day saying they don't know what's in the package as it only says dangerous goods, so can I e-mail them with what's in it and what quantity. So I had to tell them it was 30 bottles of polish. However, I only put $20 value on it. We shall see if they realised it and revalue the package. Hope not.
> 
> View attachment 52558
> 
> ...



Hope you get your package safely. Last Friday I received three packages from the US, one slipped through (full of FFs), but I'm still sad that a package with clothing was taxed because normally it has come through (and it was a box before, now just a plastic bag)  .

Love the AE mani! I have not paid attention to this polish. I don't think the pink looks bad but if it's a stainer, it's always a downer.



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely manis - I adore Paper Moon, and the OPI is really vibrant!



Thank you, PQ!



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Starrily Blitzen:
> View attachment 52562



Pretty glitter!



Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I hate the pink polish even more now, it stained like crazy!
> 
> Very pretty mani!
> 
> Glad you all managed to order what you wanted, I got Tulle, the only one I was missing. It was in carts already after a minute, crazy! Luckily I didn't have to do any refreshing, managed to add it straight away.





PearlyQueen said:


> Well done - it feels like a sporting achievement somehow when you get all you want from an EP restock!!!



Thanks, girls! Looks like we all got lucky. How come Tulle went so fast??


----------



## MRV (Mar 1, 2016)

And here is one of the FFs: Anita's Dust of Nibiru. It's a lovely polish (kind of blurple but teal going on) but a PITA to photograph, sigh. Here in shade so you don't see the purple shimmer that much.

View attachment 52642


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got a lot to share with you, got my Stackry package yesterday with 30 polishes (didn't get customs on it, yay!) and one from C4N today with 6. Really annoyed with Stackry though. One of my EPs (Stellar) came without its box and it's obvious that someone at Stackry took it, because it was in a completely different bubblewrap from the others, plus EP always sends them in boxes. Also one of my Glams was taken out of the pack of 10 polishes and again, clearly opened as it was in a different bubblewrap (same as the EP). Find it really disturbing, that someone had a good look at them and really annoying that they decided to take the EP box! Why would anyone do that??? I have e-mailed them to complain, but I doubt they'll do anything about it.

Anyway, here's the contents of my box! 

View attachment 52647


Will post more, but I suddenly got really busy and now it's telly time.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 1, 2016)

Just dropping in to share this article which is good fun! http://www.byrdie.co.uk/nail-polish-horoscope-2016?ps=home
What's your polish of the month? Mine is ILNP Empire, which I like!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2016)

Okay, be prepared for an epic post!

First off my Stackry lot:







These all have flakies in them. I'm crazy about flakies at the moment.

Holo Hookup January box:




View attachment 52654








I also got 6 Lilypads from C4N. I think these are all exclusives, the two on the right are the C4N FB group exclusives.




Multichrome stamping polishes from El Corazon, came this morning:







Lakkomlakkom reviewed them, they're amazing!

Now onto manis. First one is Powder Perfect Vault of Heaven with decals I made with the Bundle Monster watermarble plate and OPI and Dance Legend tints, applied over Kiko 400 dark grey holo polish.





Current mani is 2011 untrieds, Urban Decay Super Freak with UD Ziggy on top of the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh no, I wasn't taken with it but it didn't look like it would stain too.
> Glad you got Tulle, I had planned to skip it anyway as I can't just buy everything, and it probably wouldn't suit me.  I was really pleased to snag all of the others though - one reason I skipped the other RC FF!



Thanks. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Well done - it feels like a sporting achievement somehow when you get all you want from an EP restock!!!



It certainly feels like that afterwards, all the adrenalin, the exhaustion! 



MRV said:


> Thanks! I actually saw the movie already before Christmas. Yep, the *something happening* was rather sad but understandable. Unfortunately I knew about it before it happened because a group of young boys were sitting next to me and they were talking and commenting all the time!
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's just one of the (two) frankens I made a good while back (the time when one of the bottles just exploded in my hand and the polish flew all over if you remember).
> ...



Oh how annoying about the boys talking through the film! 

Thank you! Told you to only google at your own risk, lol!



MRV said:


> Beautiful mani! Love the combo and drooling over the stamping polish. Where do you girls order them from? Sorry about HC, I also have it (unused) but in the square bottle.
> 
> Awesomeness! Senorita Bonita is one of my fave CGs - it really is so glowy!
> 
> ...



Thank you! I got the stamping polish from RC, but Nailland Hungary carries them too and you can also order directly from Color Alike. 

Yeah, that's LE25 that sold out really quickly on the US site esp as she did the launch at stupid o'clock. 

Sorry to hear about the customs charge.  DHL didn't realise that 30 polishes cost more than $20, so I was lucky. 

I don't know why Tulle went so fast, I guess it's a very wearable shade? 



MRV said:


> And here is one of the FFs: Anita's Dust of Nibiru. It's a lovely polish (kind of blurple but teal going on) but a PITA to photograph, sigh. Here in shade so you don't see the purple shimmer that much.
> 
> View attachment 52642



Pretty. Mine is still en route, but hopefully it'll be here soon.



Anneri said:


> Just dropping in to share this article which is good fun! http://www.byrdie.co.uk/nail-polish-horoscope-2016?ps=home
> What's your polish of the month? Mine is ILNP Empire, which I like!



Lol, is this sponsored by Color Club? Mine is CC Cosmic Fate. So are we supposed to wear just one polish this month?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2016)

MRV said:


> And here is one of the FFs: Anita's Dust of Nibiru. It's a lovely polish (kind of blurple but teal going on) but a PITA to photograph, sigh. Here in shade so you don't see the purple shimmer that much.
> 
> View attachment 52642



Lovely - you're the first here to wear it, and I think it's fantastic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've got a lot to share with you, got my Stackry package yesterday with 30 polishes (didn't get customs on it, yay!) and one from C4N today with 6. Really annoyed with Stackry though. One of my EPs (Stellar) came without its box and it's obvious that someone at Stackry took it, because it was in a completely different bubblewrap from the others, plus EP always sends them in boxes. Also one of my Glams was taken out of the pack of 10 polishes and again, clearly opened as it was in a different bubblewrap (same as the EP). Find it really disturbing, that someone had a good look at them and really annoying that they decided to take the EP box! Why would anyone do that??? I have e-mailed them to complain, but I doubt they'll do anything about it.
> 
> Anyway, here's the contents of my box!
> 
> ...


That looks like a nice quality haul, I see things I wish I'd bought!
How annoying about your EP box, hope mine survive the Stackry treatment 
I'll be interested to hear what they say - I guess they have a getout with the "don't keep original packaging" option, maybe the inner boxes count too


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Just dropping in to share this article which is good fun! http://www.byrdie.co.uk/nail-polish-horoscope-2016?ps=home
> What's your polish of the month? Mine is ILNP Empire, which I like!



Well I got a blue holo - fairly appropriate!  Shame it was Color Club Blue Heaven, apparently I don't own that one!
One polish for a whole month???  How dul!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, be prepared for an epic post!
> 
> First off my Stackry lot:
> 
> ...



Fab haul now I see it in detail.  Should have got that Holo Hookup box...
What's the bright blue Glam???  It's very appealing!!!
Those multichrome stampers look amazing too.
I totally love your work with the decals - absolutely stunning.  And I like both manis - the gold is so classy looking.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> That looks like a nice quality haul, I see things I wish I'd bought!
> How annoying about your EP box, hope mine survive the Stackry treatment
> I'll be interested to hear what they say - I guess they have a getout with the "don't keep original packaging" option, maybe the inner boxes count too



Yeah, well basically they gave me a lot of bullshit about them throwing out the original packaging to reduce bulk. Funnily enough there were 7 bottles in boxes and they only threw out one?! They did apologise and said next time make sure to mark keep the original packaging, and they did give me $16 credit, so I guess that's all they can do. Although last night I realised they also threw out a sheet of vinyl hearts that should've come with my Alchemy Lacquer order, but they did keep the business cards?! The manager said it's mostly men who do the consolidating, which explains a lot, bet if it was women, they wouldn't think about throwing stuff like that out! 

I e-mailed Chelsea and asked if she could send me an extra box with my Tulle order, she actually e-mailed me back, but I was too late, because she'd already dropped off my package. (Although tracking still says pre-shipment info sent to USPS? Edit: it's just arrived in Nashua, so I guess she was telling the truth. ) Still at least she replied. Oh well, I'll live without the box I guess.



PearlyQueen said:


> Fab haul now I see it in detail.  Should have got that Holo Hookup box...
> What's the bright blue Glam???  It's very appealing!!!
> Those multichrome stampers look amazing too.
> I totally love your work with the decals - absolutely stunning.  And I like both manis - the gold is so classy looking.



Thanks. The HH box is really pretty, the Cupcake especially is gorgeous, my picture doesn't show it properly. The blue Glam is I Don't Do Fashion, I am Fashion and it is beautiful! Definitely a must have! 

Thank you. I was pleased with the decals. It's a lot of faff, but does look good. I need to try the watermarble plate with one of the multichrome stamping polishes, bet it'll look great. (PS. Hypnotic Polish said they're getting those this month, in case you're interested.  )

I'm really enjoying this challenge of using my oldest polishes, like the UD Super Freak, never thought it would look this good.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2016)

A couple more haul pictures and a new mani. 

First is my Beauty So Fly order including Dust of Niburu, it's very pretty indeed!




Also a small CbL order from RC.




Finally, my mani, Darling Diva BEWBS!!!  with Darling Diva Too Schmexxxy on top of the accents. I'd been wanting to try out this polish as it's such an amazing colour, but I'm quite disappointed with it. Firstly it was quite thick and hard to apply, secondly it started chipping really quickly (probably because of the thickness). Meh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, well basically they gave me a lot of bullshit about them throwing out the original packaging to reduce bulk. Funnily enough there were 7 bottles in boxes and they only threw out one?! They did apologise and said next time make sure to mark keep the original packaging, and they did give me $16 credit, so I guess that's all they can do. Although last night I realised they also threw out a sheet of vinyl hearts that should've come with my Alchemy Lacquer order, but they did keep the business cards?! The manager said it's mostly men who do the consolidating, which explains a lot, bet if it was women, they wouldn't think about throwing stuff like that out!   I e-mailed Chelsea and asked if she could send me an extra box with my Tulle order, she actually e-mailed me back, but I was too late, because she'd already dropped off my package. (Although tracking still says pre-shipment info sent to USPS? Edit: it's just arrived in Nashua, so I guess she was telling the truth. ) Still at least she replied. Oh well, I'll live without the box I guess.    Thanks. The HH box is really pretty, the Cupcake especially is gorgeous, my picture doesn't show it properly. The blue Glam is I Don't Do Fashion, I am Fashion and it is beautiful! Definitely a must have!   Thank you. I was pleased with the decals. It's a lot of faff, but does look good. I need to try the watermarble plate with one of the multichrome stamping polishes, bet it'll look great. (PS. Hypnotic Polish said they're getting those this month, in case you're interested.  )  I'm really enjoying this challenge of using my oldest polishes, like the UD Super Freak, never thought it would look this good.


  Such a shame about the box - and about missing out on the replacement by a few hours probably   Although $16 is fair recompense I think, I wouldn't pay that for a box!  The Cupcake does look good, look forward to seeing it on.  And thanks for the Glam info, I have added it to my wishlist (I originally only fancied a couple from that collection!) - I'm up to about 6 Glams I want now...  I bet it was a faff making decals but I love the result!  And I agree, sometimes going back to old polishes reminds you of why you bought them in the first place!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> A couple more haul pictures and a new mani.   First is my Beauty So Fly order including Dust of Niburu, it's very pretty indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Your FFs look stunning!   I've been hunting for Giant Giraffes in my Yard (the CbL, not the long necked mammal...!) - every stockist seems to have the whole KK collection except that one!  I don't know if they didn't get it at all or if they sold really quickly  I didn't rush to any of the restocks - was patiently waiting for RC when hubby served dinner, didn't think it would matter, when I got back no Giraffes  Same thing happened at Harlow, though it wasn't down to hubby that time!   I didn't think it would be that popular!  Lovely mani, though gutted to hear about the formula - it's one I have and I too have been looking forward to wearing it because it looks so good in the bottle


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Last week's mani was Takko Lacquer Xocomil:



I think I've spoiled myself with so many complex polishes recently, I found this a bit boring.  The shimmer is much more subtle in real life, it just comes out to play at an angle in direct light, the polish mostly reads like a cream - nice colour but I wanted to stamp on it or something!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Such a shame about the box - and about missing out on the replacement by a few hours probably   Although $16 is fair recompense I think, I wouldn't pay that for a box!  The Cupcake does look good, look forward to seeing it on.  And thanks for the Glam info, I have added it to my wishlist (I originally only fancied a couple from that collection!) - I'm up to about 6 Glams I want now...  I bet it was a faff making decals but I love the result!  And I agree, sometimes going back to old polishes reminds you of why you bought them in the first place!



Yeah, I thought that was fair. Basically free polish!  I bought all but one (the light purple) of that Glam collection, plus two of the trio. Yesterday I ordered all 12 new ones. Oops! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Your FFs look stunning!   I've been hunting for Giant Giraffes in my Yard (the CbL, not the long necked mammal...!) - every stockist seems to have the whole KK collection except that one!  I don't know if they didn't get it at all or if they sold really quickly  I didn't rush to any of the restocks - was patiently waiting for RC when hubby served dinner, didn't think it would matter, when I got back no Giraffes  Same thing happened at Harlow, though it wasn't down to hubby that time!   I didn't think it would be that popular!  Lovely mani, though gutted to hear about the formula - it's one I have and I too have been looking forward to wearing it because it looks so good in the bottle



No, the giraffe one was definitely in stock in both shops. Mine it's coming from HP. I'm sure it'll be restocked again soon. 

I think Bewbs would be fine after a few drops of nail polish thinner. It is a very pretty colour! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Last week's mani was Takko Lacquer Xocomil:
> View attachment 52715
> 
> 
> I think I've spoiled myself with so many complex polishes recently, I found this a bit boring.  The shimmer is much more subtle in real life, it just comes out to play at an angle in direct light, the polish mostly reads like a cream - nice colour but I wanted to stamp on it or something!



It's pretty though. But yes, I normally use a glitter polish with creamy ones or straight up holos. Or stamping if I have time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Current mani is Cadillacquer Tonight's The Night:
View attachment 52716
View attachment 52717


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Current mani is Cadillacquer Tonight's The Night:
> View attachment 52716
> View attachment 52717



Sadly the pictures aren't showing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

Try again!!!
Current mani is Cadillacquer Tonight's The Night:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Try again!!!
> Current mani is Cadillacquer Tonight's The Night:
> View attachment 52719
> View attachment 52718



Very pretty! I have this, can't remember if I've worn it though.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2016)

Current mani is EP March 2013 with EP Mermaid on the accents. Didn't manage to catch any sunshine yesterday sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is EP March 2013 with EP Mermaid on the accents. Didn't manage to catch any sunshine yesterday sadly.
> 
> View attachment 52738
> View attachment 52739



Very nice!  I don't have either of these - I didn't start buying till late 2013!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice!  I don't have either of these - I didn't start buying till late 2013!



Thanks. Mermaid is fairly new though, it's one of the flakies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2016)

Beautiful manis and fab hauls everyone!

I had a couple big event things, my Grandma's 90th birthday party and another party to swap clothes which of course had me tearing up my entire apartment for stuff to bring. Now I can get back to posting!

No nail hauls for me... I did get a couple Sugarpill shadows during the Feb 14th sale.

and now for the manis:

Picture Polish - Whimsy




Cult Nails - Enticing




CbL Moonwalker







I'm going to try posting photos from my phone next time, maybe it will work because I updated to iOS9 ... or not, I just really wanted the taco emoji lol!


----------



## MRV (Mar 7, 2016)

Posting the latest again:

View attachment 52758

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Enchanted March 2015



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Illamasqua Cameo and RBL Footpath (uh, the fugliness  )

View attachment 52760

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EDM The Fifth Element


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Beautiful manis and fab hauls everyone!
> 
> I had a couple big event things, my Grandma's 90th birthday party and another party to swap clothes which of course had me tearing up my entire apartment for stuff to bring. Now I can get back to posting!
> 
> ...



Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you again! Lovely manis! 



MRV said:


> Posting the latest again:
> 
> View attachment 52758
> 
> ...



Nice manis. The EP is my favourite and yes, the second one is properly fugly! 

My current one is Ethereal Lacquer Pixie Dust with Esmaltes da Kelly Storm on the accents.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2016)

MRV said:


> Posting the latest again:
> 
> View attachment 52758
> 
> ...




Great manis! Love the first one and I like the stamping on the one with strange brown 



Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you again! Lovely manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

A very pretty purple mani!


Current mani:

CrowsToes - A Christmas Crow over CbL - Root Beer





Wow somehow managed to get the photos! I had to try over and over but I got two to show *phew*


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2016)

no idea how the attached thing happened at the bottom though lol!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Great manis! Love the first one and I like the stamping on the one with strange brown
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> ...





Fuzzy said:


> no idea how the attached thing happened at the bottom though lol!



Thank you! 

Nice mani. Better twice than not at all, if you ask me.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2016)

So you remember me trying to make a dupe for Femme Fatale Ever Elusive? Turns out it actually looks nothing like the pictures I was going by. Just shows how bloggers' swatches can't always be trusted. I've just received one from the Australian FB lady who muled me some EdMs, turns out she had a spare. It's very pretty, but the swatches are totally inaccurate. It's a lot more pink than any other colour. I'm glad I have it, but it's possibly not as amazing as I had thought... (I also bought Essie Penny Talk from her for stamping.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 8, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Nice mani. Better twice than not at all, if you ask me.



Thanks!
yes I much prefer it posting!



Anitacska said:


> So you remember me trying to make a dupe for Femme Fatale Ever Elusive? Turns out it actually looks nothing like the pictures I was going by. Just shows how bloggers' swatches can't always be trusted. I've just received one from the Australian FB lady who muled me some EdMs, turns out she had a spare. It's very pretty, but the swatches are totally inaccurate. It's a lot more pink than any other colour. I'm glad I have it, but it's possibly not as amazing as I had thought... (I also bought Essie Penny Talk from her for stamping.)
> 
> View attachment 52778
> View attachment 52779



nice little haul, I googled the FF and yeah, not quite what those swatches look like!

---

I went into Sally Beauty to get some hair dye and took a quick look at the polishes and they had a couple OPIs from the Hawaiian collection marked $4.69 for clearance. 
I got totally lucky because two I wanted from that collection were there- My Gecko Does Tricks and Pineapples Have Peelings Too!
And then I was told they were buy one get one free(yes!) so I got two OPIs for $4.69


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Flying visit to say lots of Takkos in stock at Meimei!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2016)

Fuzzy, you're a genius! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't post pics - and then you mentioned the iOS update! Hah!




Yay! So, that's the nailland cbl exclusive. Scattered sun-flare.

And hi from Shanghai, everybody!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Flying visit to say lots of Takkos in stock at Meimei!




Woohoo, thank you PQ! Got Alchemist and Floridazed! Now, let's see how it works to have it send to Shanghai...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Flying visit to say lots of Takkos in stock at Meimei!



Thanks PQ! I saw it too, wasn't going to get any as I've majorly overspent this month, but then I ended up getting 4 plus Fair Maiden Tempest Rising that I'd been eyeing up for ages. Nice to see the shipping has got a lot cheaper.



Anneri said:


> Fuzzy, you're a genius! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't post pics - and then you mentioned the iOS update! Hah!
> 
> View attachment 52792
> 
> ...



Pretty mani. Hope you're settling in okay. x


----------



## Haya Beauty (Mar 9, 2016)

The best nail polish brand is golden rose it dosent chip off like other nail polishes I absolutely love using their nail polishes .


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Beautiful manis and fab hauls everyone!
> 
> I had a couple big event things, my Grandma's 90th birthday party and another party to swap clothes which of course had me tearing up my entire apartment for stuff to bring. Now I can get back to posting!
> 
> ...




Nice manis, especially the blue!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

MRV said:


> Posting the latest again:
> 
> View attachment 52758
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed - I don't know that EdM, but I like it on you!  And of course the EP is lovely!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you again! Lovely manis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love a pretty purple mani!  I nearly bought Storm, does it do full coverage?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Great manis! Love the first one and I like the stamping on the one with strange brown
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this combo - I'm kind of into reddy-brown shimmery nails at the moment.  CT isn't a brand I love though, the ones I've used have been difficult to work with.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> So you remember me trying to make a dupe for Femme Fatale Ever Elusive? Turns out it actually looks nothing like the pictures I was going by. Just shows how bloggers' swatches can't always be trusted. I've just received one from the Australian FB lady who muled me some EdMs, turns out she had a spare. It's very pretty, but the swatches are totally inaccurate. It's a lot more pink than any other colour. I'm glad I have it, but it's possibly not as amazing as I had thought... (I also bought Essie Penny Talk from her for stamping.)
> 
> View attachment 52778
> View attachment 52779



Yay on getting it - boo on it not being as good as you thought!  (And yay on frankening the look you were after anyway!!!)  It's a pain when bloggers make colours look better than they are - a large chunk of my collection fits that description.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Fuzzy, you're a genius! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't post pics - and then you mentioned the iOS update! Hah!
> 
> View attachment 52792
> 
> ...



Hello China!!!  Hope you're having a great time there - a big adventure.  And your nails are well kitted out for it - nice polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Woohoo, thank you PQ! Got Alchemist and Floridazed! Now, let's see how it works to have it send to Shanghai...



Yay, I knew someone would like to know!!!  And good luck with the delivery!  Alchemist is really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks PQ! I saw it too, wasn't going to get any as I've majorly overspent this month, but then I ended up getting 4 plus Fair Maiden Tempest Rising that I'd been eyeing up for ages. Nice to see the shipping has got a lot cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty mani. Hope you're settling in okay. x



Lol, sorry for enabling, which ones did you get?  It's always worth jumping on Takkos, I think they're harder to find than Enchanteds these days.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2016)

Last two manis:
Takko Lacquer Electric Flamingo:



Girly Bits Crantini:



The neon was well out of my comfort zone!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 9, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hello China!!!  Hope you're having a great time there - a big adventure.  And your nails are well kitted out for it - nice polish!



Hello right back at you! Atm it's just a lot of dealing with stuff, organizing stuff and being jet-lagged like hell lol!
Yesterday a friend asked me if I had seen some sights in the city, and I was like - no?! No time yet!



PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, I knew someone would like to know!!!  And good luck with the delivery!  Alchemist is really pretty.



MeiMei told it it would take 10-14 days, boo. But I chose just two polishes in case something would go wrong!  Also, MeiMei hasn't a lot of good stuff in her store right now, right? 



PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, sorry for enabling, which ones did you get?  It's always worth jumping on Takkos, I think they're harder to find than Enchanteds these days.



Yes, Anita, which ones did you get? And how much was shipping for you? I was totally beside myseld when I saw shipping for me was around 7S$!



PearlyQueen said:


> Last two manis:
> Takko Lacquer Electric Flamingo:
> View attachment 52798
> 
> ...



Ooooh, but that is especially lovely! So spring-y!

So, anybody knows of other retailers or indie makers in Singapore?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!
> yes I much prefer it posting!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. 

It's so funny, these are the two OPIs I'd been uhming and aahing about for so long and still haven't bought. Will probably leave them now, I guess if I was never that sure, I probably don't really want them. But great deal!



PearlyQueen said:


> I love a pretty purple mani!  I nearly bought Storm, does it do full coverage?



Thank you. It's hard to say, I put 2 coats over the Ethereal Lacquer and I think some of that still showed through. Didn't want to add a third one as it would've been too much. I think it would probably need 3 or 4 coats for full coverage. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Yay on getting it - boo on it not being as good as you thought!  (And yay on frankening the look you were after anyway!!!)  It's a pain when bloggers make colours look better than they are - a large chunk of my collection fits that description.



Thanks. I'm still happy about it, but the initial swatches I saw look nothing like it. Luckily I only paid $15 (Australian) for it, so that's fine. 

On that note I've just received the new RC exclusive EdM (Dark Side of the Moon) and it doesn't look anything like the pictures on the website. Supposed to be purple with copper flakies, instead it's purple-y grey with barely any flakies. The light blue one (Still Waters) looks prettier irl than the pictures though. Weird.



PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, sorry for enabling, which ones did you get?  It's always worth jumping on Takkos, I think they're harder to find than Enchanteds these days.



Actually I've never had trouble buying Takkos. I don't really see the hype about them, even less so than EP. But I did get 5 (not 4 actually) and they are: Ocean Glitter, Pony, Daydreaming, Hug Life and Cream. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Last two manis:
> Takko Lacquer Electric Flamingo:
> View attachment 52798
> 
> ...



Both are very pretty!



Anneri said:


> Hello right back at you! Atm it's just a lot of dealing with stuff, organizing stuff and being jet-lagged like hell lol!
> Yesterday a friend asked me if I had seen some sights in the city, and I was like - no?! No time yet!
> 
> 
> ...



List of Takkos above ^ Shipping was $16.85, not as bad as before. 

Hope you get your Mei Mei order fine. 

Beauty So Fly and Nail Whisperer are both in Singapore.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2016)

EdMs from RC:




My current mani, Zoya Gloria (2011 untried) with Orly It's a Meteor on the accents:




Oh, nearly forgot, if anyone bought Femme Fatale Snow Globe (Dope Nails exclusive), check it as it's another fader. I got an e-mail from FF because I bought it directly from them. It's gone from purple to pink (as usual).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2016)

Hypnotic Polish order




My current mani is EP March 2015 with Glam Polish Are You Sea-rious?


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've got a lot to share with you, got my Stackry package yesterday with 30 polishes (didn't get customs on it, yay!) and one from C4N today with 6. Really annoyed with Stackry though. One of my EPs (Stellar) came without its box and it's obvious that someone at Stackry took it, because it was in a completely different bubblewrap from the others, plus EP always sends them in boxes. Also one of my Glams was taken out of the pack of 10 polishes and again, clearly opened as it was in a different bubblewrap (same as the EP). Find it really disturbing, that someone had a good look at them and really annoying that they decided to take the EP box! Why would anyone do that??? I have e-mailed them to complain, but I doubt they'll do anything about it.
> 
> Anyway, here's the contents of my box!
> 
> ...



Argh, that is really annoying. What a _man_ would do with a np box or why would he be interested in some np in the first place??? I think I would hate to consolidate, I don't want people to tamper my stuff.



Anneri said:


> Just dropping in to share this article which is good fun! http://www.byrdie.co.uk/nail-polish-horoscope-2016?ps=home
> What's your polish of the month? Mine is ILNP Empire, which I like!



Mine is MJ Sally. I don't have any MJ np. The color is very me but for a month ?? 



Anitacska said:


> Okay, be prepared for an epic post!
> 
> First off my Stackry lot:
> 
> ...




Wow, that's a lot! Love the purple Cupcake, the blue Glam and the ones  on the right. I finally received my EPs yesterday (now took way less  than 4 weeks and no customs (yay, it works!)).

The decals looks great! How is it done?

Love the second mani, too.



Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I got the stamping polish from RC, but Nailland Hungary carries them too and you can also order directly from Color Alike.
> 
> Yeah, that's LE25 that sold out really quickly on the US site esp as she did the launch at stupid o'clock.
> 
> ...



Thanks, let's hope the DHL standard stays the same. My latest FFs are on route atm!



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely - you're the first here to wear it, and I think it's fantastic!



Thanks, PQ!


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> A couple more haul pictures and a new mani.
> 
> First is my Beauty So Fly order including Dust of Niburu, it's very pretty indeed!
> 
> ...



Pretties! I see March Hare there, I like it! Sorry about the mani. It does look so juicy in pics.



PearlyQueen said:


> Last week's mani was Takko Lacquer Xocomil:
> View attachment 52715
> 
> 
> I think I've spoiled myself with so many complex polishes recently, I found this a bit boring.  The shimmer is much more subtle in real life, it just comes out to play at an angle in direct light, the polish mostly reads like a cream - nice colour but I wanted to stamp on it or something!



It's a pretty colour though. I know what you mean, you mostly wear those blingy things!



PearlyQueen said:


> Try again!!!
> Current mani is Cadillacquer Tonight's The Night:
> View attachment 52719
> View attachment 52718



Pretty! I did not have this after all, but it has been on my list.



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is EP March 2013 with EP Mermaid on the accents. Didn't manage to catch any sunshine yesterday sadly.
> 
> View attachment 52738
> View attachment 52739



Pretty combo! I don't have the EP either.



Fuzzy said:


> Beautiful manis and fab hauls everyone!
> 
> I had a couple big event things, my Grandma's 90th birthday party and another party to swap clothes which of course had me tearing up my entire apartment for stuff to bring. Now I can get back to posting!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your grandma's birthday! My next door neighbor is also going to turn 90 later this year.

So neat manis again! And nice to see Whimsy (I have not worn it yet).



Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you again! Lovely manis!
> Nice manis. The EP is my favourite and yes, the second one is properly fugly!
> 
> My current one is Ethereal Lacquer Pixie Dust with Esmaltes da Kelly Storm on the accents.
> ...



Thanks. Pretty mani! 



Fuzzy said:


> Great manis! Love the first one and I like the stamping on the one with strange brown
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...



Thanks! The stamping is actually a decal. Hey, that not a strange brown  !

Lovely! That's a great dark combo.



Anitacska said:


> So you remember me trying to make a dupe for Femme Fatale Ever Elusive? Turns out it actually looks nothing like the pictures I was going by. Just shows how bloggers' swatches can't always be trusted. I've just received one from the Australian FB lady who muled me some EdMs, turns out she had a spare. It's very pretty, but the swatches are totally inaccurate. It's a lot more pink than any other colour. I'm glad I have it, but it's possibly not as amazing as I had thought... (I also bought Essie Penny Talk from her for stamping.)
> 
> View attachment 52778
> View attachment 52779



Lucky you again, but sorry it did not live up to your expectations. 



Fuzzy said:


> Thanks!
> yes I much prefer it posting!
> 
> nice little haul, I googled the FF and yeah, not quite what those swatches look like!
> ...



That's an awesome catch, Fuzzy! I have the yellow, too (now _that_'s a strange np  ).



Anneri said:


> Fuzzy, you're a genius! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't post pics - and then you mentioned the iOS update! Hah!
> 
> View attachment 52792
> 
> ...



Hey there Shanghai! Hope you are settling in smoothly! Your mani's looking great. Did you receive your Takkos yet?



PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice indeed - I don't know that EdM, but I like it on you!  And of course the EP is lovely!!!



Thanks, PQ! The EdM is an older one (used to hoard them a few years ago). The EP was lovely indeed, a very nice polish.


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Last two manis:
> Takko Lacquer Electric Flamingo:
> View attachment 52798
> 
> ...



Love the electric Takko!



Anitacska said:


> EdMs from RC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty hauls! But you're right - I see no flakies. 

Wow, so shiny!

Oh no, not again! But how come she did not inform me? I've also bought that from her directly. I got the refund from the previous one (but not from DDs inspite of several messages - does anyone know the sit?).

Love the mani (hoping I also have the Glam).


----------



## MRV (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally - the latest manis:

View attachment 52878

	

		
			
		

		
	
 ILNP Bishop (haven't worn multichromes in ages)

View attachment 52879

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Elevation Mount Augustus (I was inspired by PQ!)

View attachment 52880

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dior 319 Sunwashed (a yellow I had no problems with!)


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2016)

MRV said:


> Finally - the latest manis:
> 
> View attachment 52878
> 
> ...



Can't see the pictures! Boo new Specktra!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2016)

MRV said:


> Argh, that is really annoying. What a _man_ would do with a np box or why would he be interested in some np in the first place??? I think I would hate to consolidate, I don't want people to tamper my stuff.
> 
> Weird thing is, this hasn't happened before, so not sure why this time. I'll be sure to check the keep original packaging box. However, consolidating is very much worth it, having to send each package alone would cost me a fortune. I think the minimum shipping with DHL is $27. Or I'd have to have everything sent directly to me and again that would cost a lot, plus Glam Polish for example doesn't ship to the UK.
> 
> ...





MRV said:


> Pretties! I see March Hare there, I like it! Sorry about the mani. It does look so juicy in pics.
> 
> Yes, I'd been thinking about getting MH for ages, didn't in the first round, but decided to get it before it's gone.
> 
> ...





MRV said:


> Love the electric Takko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Takkos came today, but I missed the postman.  Hate it when that happens. Will pick them up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2016)

My two recent manis, first is Darling Diva Temporary Insanity over black and the accents stamped with Kaleidoscope 54 Storm Cloud. The stamping polish is amazing, it's so opaque and so shifty! I took loads of pictures. 









My current mani is Jindie Nails Midnight Rainbow with Lilypad Lacquer Pure Indulgence on the accents stamped with various polishes. On that note, I need a good blue stamping polish. And a red one. Maybe I'll try out the EdM ones. Not too happy with the Hit The Bottle ones I have, they dry too quickly to transfer easily.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello right back at you! Atm it's just a lot of dealing with stuff, organizing stuff and being jet-lagged like hell lol!
> Yesterday a friend asked me if I had seen some sights in the city, and I was like - no?! No time yet!
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you've seen some sights since you posted!
My Meimei Takkos arrived today - fast, no?  But I agree, not much to tempt me in her store these days - and the prices seem high too, I'm sure they didn't used to be so expensive.
Thanks for that, it might have been out of my comfort zone but I agree it worked with the sunshine we had!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's so funny, these are the two OPIs I'd been uhming and aahing about for so long and still haven't bought. Will probably leave them now, I guess if I was never that sure, I probably don't really want them. But great deal!
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, Storm sounds like too much faff for me!
Sorry the EdM didn't live up to the pics - I had half a mind to buy it, think I'll skip it though if it's disappointing.  I'll put the other on the list instead!!!
I've managed to get most Takkos I've wanted in recent times, but I still get that "must buy now" feeling when I see a restock!  Fortunately they don't put out too many polishes to keep up with, and a fair few are not my thing anyway!
I got two Takkos and a Cupcake from Meimei, shipping was around $10.50 Singapore, so not too bad - and much better than they used to be.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> EdMs from RC:
> 
> View attachment 52813
> 
> ...



Actually, now that I see your pics, I don't think I need any of those EdMs, which is good for the cutting down thing!  Sorry to hear about your FF, it's a bummer when these things happen, but more important is how the makers react I think.
Pretty mani, not sure if it would look so good on me but I like it on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Hypnotic Polish order
> 
> View attachment 52840
> 
> ...



Nice order - you got my Giraffe!!!  I really must buy it soon before it disappears.
A very calm mani -I have both of these untried!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

MRV said:


> Pretties! I see March Hare there, I like it! Sorry about the mani. It does look so juicy in pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I have been blinging lately!  But I never really bought cremes - even my first polishes were shimmers or metallics.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

MRV said:


> Finally - the latest manis:
> 
> View attachment 52878
> 
> ...




I'm sad I can't see a mani I inspired!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis, first is Darling Diva Temporary Insanity over black and the accents stamped with Kaleidoscope 54 Storm Cloud. The stamping polish is amazing, it's so opaque and so shifty! I took loads of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 52886
> View attachment 52887
> ...



Lovely manis!  I nearly spent an arm and a leg in the Hypnotic sale on El Corazon multichromes - I just managed to pull back at the last minute, I can't afford to spend that much, especially on an untried brand!  But I love your stamping here!  Did you see the new Llarowe stamping collection?  It looks well pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2016)

And my latest mani - Elevation Polish Quarter Past Midnight:










Lots of pics coz it's shifty, gorgeous and a very grown-up multichrome, which shifts effortlessly through every colour you can think of!  Even red, which is really rare in my experience.  On the way home in the low afternoon sun it looked like a brown jelly filled with liquid gold, it's really nice and if you love multichromes, you should try it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for that, Storm sounds like too much faff for me!
> Sorry the EdM didn't live up to the pics - I had half a mind to buy it, think I'll skip it though if it's disappointing.  I'll put the other on the list instead!!!
> I've managed to get most Takkos I've wanted in recent times, but I still get that "must buy now" feeling when I see a restock!  Fortunately they don't put out too many polishes to keep up with, and a fair few are not my thing anyway!
> I got two Takkos and a Cupcake from Meimei, shipping was around $10.50 Singapore, so not too bad - and much better than they used to be.



Yes, shipping is definitely cheaper. She did say she changed to to correspond with number of bottles rather than value. I paid a huge amount when I once ordered 10 or so Takkos. I did get a refund as the difference between that and the actual shipping cost was massive, but she wasn't very keen on it at first.



PearlyQueen said:


> Actually, now that I see your pics, I don't think I need any of those EdMs, which is good for the cutting down thing!  Sorry to hear about your FF, it's a bummer when these things happen, but more important is how the makers react I think.
> Pretty mani, not sure if it would look so good on me but I like it on you.



I think Still Waters (the light blue one) is very pretty, it has a good amount of flakies that shift from green to blue. Would definitely recommend that one. 

I'm not too fussed about Snow Globe, it wasn't that unique anyway. I don't think I'll order the non-faded version.

Thank you.



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice order - you got my Giraffe!!!  I really must buy it soon before it disappears.
> A very calm mani -I have both of these untried!



Hahaha, yes, I did! And is is gorgeous! In fact the whole collection is, although I didn't get the blue one, but the other purple and that neon green...! 

Thanks. I really like March 2015, so pretty!



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely manis!  I nearly spent an arm and a leg in the Hypnotic sale on El Corazon multichromes - I just managed to pull back at the last minute, I can't afford to spend that much, especially on an untried brand!  But I love your stamping here!  Did you see the new Llarowe stamping collection?  It looks well pretty!



Well done. I'm trying to not buy so much now, but I'm really struggling, there's always so many new pretties! Just seen the Hypnotic Polish exclusive Femme Fatales and oh my! 

Thank you! Would definitely recommend El Corazon/Kaleidoscope, the polishes I have and tried are all extremely good quality.

Yes, I've seen the Llarowes. Too many new pretties! Argh!

That said, I haven't ordered any of the new ILNPs. They are pretty, but somehow none of them really stands out. I wish she went back to making more multichromes and the like. These new nude colours are especially boring....  



PearlyQueen said:


> And my latest mani - Elevation Polish Quarter Past Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 52894
> View attachment 52895
> ...



Very pretty! I have this, but haven't worn it yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2016)

My order from Mei Mei. The middle Takko is more purple, but my camera said no. 

View attachment 52912


According to DHL my Femme Fatales are supposed to arrive today, but they were still in Hong Kong last night, so very much doubt it. Definitely won't be staying in to wait for them, although today would be the day when I could. I'm out a lot tomorrow, bet I'll miss them. Typical.


----------



## MRV (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't we just love FF&DHL these days!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2016)

MRV said:


> View attachment 52934
> 
> 
> Don't we just love FF&DHL these days!



I missed my delivery this morning.  Now I have to wait until tomorrow and hope I don't miss it again.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2016)

That's better, got my Femme Fatale delivery.  MRV, what did you get? I ordered the lot, of course! 





My current mani is Color Club Perfect Mol-ten topped with one of my own frankens. On the accents I added Bow Polish thermo top coat (black) before the franken. It's pretty cool. 





I'm really cross with Stackry (again). They've now decided to add a $12.50 hazmat processing fee to my invoice. Contacted them and told them that's bloody ridiculous, they can't go charging people fees that aren't even listed on their website. The managed (Teresa) credited my account with it, but I'm guessing going forward I'm going to have to swallow it, or not bother with Stackry anymore. So PQ, if you get this too, be sure to dispute it!

Edit: They've added the fee to the website now. Someone else I know disputed it too, but they were too quick and added it before she e-mailed them. Poo.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2016)

I will just leave this here. The Femme Fatale April release. You're welcome. 

View attachment 52976


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, shipping is definitely cheaper. She did say she changed to to correspond with number of bottles rather than value. I paid a huge amount when I once ordered 10 or so Takkos. I did get a refund as the difference between that and the actual shipping cost was massive, but she wasn't very keen on it at first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!
I skipped the ILNPs too, I love the multichrome holos, but they seem to be taking a back seat for now.  I might get a few of the new ones eventually, when there's some others I really can't resist.  As you know, I'm not a "nude" lover either.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My order from Mei Mei. The middle Takko is more purple, but my camera said no.
> 
> View attachment 52912
> 
> ...




Pretty order - I'm starting to wish I'd got Pony...  I skipped the central one after being so disappointed with Xocomil recently, and the nude one at the end is NOT my style!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> That's better, got my Femme Fatale delivery.  MRV, what did you get? I ordered the lot, of course!
> 
> View attachment 52961
> View attachment 52962
> ...



I didn't like this FF collection, I nearly got a couple but I didn't really like the swatches when I searched, so I bought nothing this time.  CC said "thanks"!  They look pretty enough, just not for me.
Re Stackry, I think I've paid the hazmat fee either once or twice - I was annoyed when I saw it but I just stumped up, should have complained I guess!
It took the DHL price back up to the FedEx price, more or less 
I still think it's cheaper than paying the individual shipping fees to the UK, but I should stop buying so much.  EP restocks or Glam releases make me open a Stackry box though and I end up adding far too much!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I will just leave this here. The Femme Fatale April release. You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 52976




The only one that tempts me here is the first one - what's the betting it's the one that's only available as a free gift with the whole set???  When I saw the email this morning I thought I'd be buying the lot, I guess that's another chunk saved.  But no doubt someone else will have designs on any money saved!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

New mani is Colors by Llarowe Life In The Fast Lane:



I like this way better than I thought I would - I nearly didn't buy it but it's stunning in 3 coats.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't like this FF collection, I nearly got a couple but I didn't really like the swatches when I searched, so I bought nothing this time.  CC said "thanks"!  They look pretty enough, just not for me.
> Re Stackry, I think I've paid the hazmat fee either once or twice - I was annoyed when I saw it but I just stumped up, should have complained I guess!
> It took the DHL price back up to the FedEx price, more or less
> I still think it's cheaper than paying the individual shipping fees to the UK, but I should stop buying so much.  EP restocks or Glam releases make me open a Stackry box though and I end up adding far too much!



Oh no, sorry to hear you've had to pay the hazmat fee already. Yeah, I'm really not happy about it and at first I though, that's it, no more ordering to Stackry, BUT actually with the massive difference between US and UK shipping and the risk of getting stung by customs, I've already placed two orders to be sent there. Also in the HHC group the new CrowsToes exclusives are gorgeous, but shipping to the UK is $23 for 3 polishes, so it still works out a lot cheaper. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty order - I'm starting to wish I'd got Pony...  I skipped the central one after being so disappointed with Xocomil recently, and the nude one at the end is NOT my style!



Pony is very bright, I love it.



PearlyQueen said:


> The only one that tempts me here is the first one - what's the betting it's the one that's only available as a free gift with the whole set???  When I saw the email this morning I thought I'd be buying the lot, I guess that's another chunk saved.  But no doubt someone else will have designs on any money saved!!



You guessed it!  It is the free gift. I'll be ordering the set, there's only one I really don't think will look good on me, and the polishes directly from FF are so cheap (although I'm guessing this order will be subject to customs, even though she marks them down to half price). I also loved the March collection, about to wear one of them actually. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Colors by Llarowe Life In The Fast Lane:
> View attachment 52978
> 
> 
> I like this way better than I thought I would - I nearly didn't buy it but it's stunning in 3 coats.



Very pretty! Don't think I have this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2016)

Current mani is Elevation The Walker with Femme Fatale Perpetual Purple, one of my samples from the sample sale last November.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Elevation The Walker with Femme Fatale Perpetual Purple, one of my samples from the sample sale last November.
> 
> View attachment 52979
> View attachment 52981




This is really nice!
Speaking of Elevation, has anyone ordered direct from her?  I have some things I'd like to get but I don't want stung for customs, that makes the difference between being cheaper to send to home and to Stackry.  I agree that the hazmat fee is annoying, but I too reckon it will still be cheaper than paying 10 different companies $20 a time for a few polishes!
Grrr at the FF being the freebie, definitely not worth buying 22 polishes to get it, however nice it might be!!!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 20, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is really nice!
> Speaking of Elevation, has anyone ordered direct from her?  I have some things I'd like to get but I don't want stung for customs, that makes the difference between being cheaper to send to home and to Stackry.  I agree that the hazmat fee is annoying, but I too reckon it will still be cheaper than paying 10 different companies $20 a time for a few polishes!
> Grrr at the FF being the freebie, definitely not worth buying 22 polishes to get it, however nice it might be!!!



I did! I had no problems with customs (she marked the value down), but the package took AGES to get to me. Four weeks or so iirc?

Speaking of packages, I didn't get my Takkos from MeiMei yet, grrrrrrrr! It really irks me that shipping to the UK is apparently faster than shipping to China, although I suspect it has something to do with customs. Grrrrrrrrrrr! So annoying. I'm nearly out of polishes - I didn't pack that many, and our container won't be here until end of April/early May. Gah. I have never seen a country with less people with polished nails, so I haven't really seen nailpolishes anywhere! It was also a big hassle to get a simple bottle of np remover - I live over a Sephora store, so I thought that wouldn't be a problem here, so I didn't bring any. Imagine my face when I saw the npr of Sephora's own brand for the equivalent of 20€! I had to hunt high and low to get some and found finally some at the darkest and remote corner of a local drugstore.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is really nice!
> Speaking of Elevation, has anyone ordered direct from her?  I have some things I'd like to get but I don't want stung for customs, that makes the difference between being cheaper to send to home and to Stackry.  I agree that the hazmat fee is annoying, but I too reckon it will still be cheaper than paying 10 different companies $20 a time for a few polishes!
> Grrr at the FF being the freebie, definitely not worth buying 22 polishes to get it, however nice it might be!!!



Thanks.

I think I once ordered directly from Elevation, but can't remember now, or where I had it sent. 

If it's any consolation, it looks a lot like EP Entwined. 



Anneri said:


> I did! I had no problems with customs (she marked the value down), but the package took AGES to get to me. Four weeks or so iirc?
> 
> Speaking of packages, I didn't get my Takkos from MeiMei yet, grrrrrrrr! It really irks me that shipping to the UK is apparently faster than shipping to China, although I suspect it has something to do with customs. Grrrrrrrrrrr! So annoying. I'm nearly out of polishes - I didn't pack that many, and our container won't be here until end of April/early May. Gah. I have never seen a country with less people with polished nails, so I haven't really seen nailpolishes anywhere! It was also a big hassle to get a simple bottle of np remover - I live over a Sephora store, so I thought that wouldn't be a problem here, so I didn't bring any. Imagine my face when I saw the npr of Sephora's own brand for the equivalent of 20€! I had to hunt high and low to get some and found finally some at the darkest and remote corner of a local drugstore.



Ouch! I thought China was cheap. Glad you found some cheaper one. 20 euros??? Crazy! Hope your container makes it safely to you.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2016)

My latest Stackry shipment is due to arrive tomorrow with lots of Glams, some Femme Fatales and EP Tulle. Also the newest Guerlain Meteorites that I've not even seen for sale here. Hope the idiots at Stackry have kept all the boxes.

My current mani is one of the new Femme Fatale, Fields of Treasure, and the roses done using vinyls and Hema 802 (pink) and Zoya Holly. This isn't a colour I'd normally go for, but I really like it.


----------



## MRV (Mar 22, 2016)

Uh, I'm so busy these days. Cleaning and purging at work since I've been demoted: I have to move from 4th floor to the 1st .



Anitacska said:


> Can't see the pictures! Boo new Specktra!



A retry:

View attachment 53010

	

		
			
		

		
	
 ILNP Bishop (haven't worn multichromes in ages)

View attachment 53011

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Elevation Mount Augustus (I was inspired by PQ!)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dior 319 Sunwashed (a yellow I had no problems with!)



Anitacska said:


> I don't know. If you can find your order number, e-mail her, I'm sure she'll refund you, I like Sophie, she's great. Not like the bloody DD woman..



I've just written to both!



Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis, first is Darling Diva Temporary Insanity over black and the accents stamped with Kaleidoscope 54 Storm Cloud. The stamping polish is amazing, it's so opaque and so shifty! I took loads of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 52886
> View attachment 52887
> ...



Oh, the stamping is very pretty! And it goes well with the other np, too.

The second stamping's also very nice!



Anitacska said:


> My order from Mei Mei. The middle Takko is more purple, but my camera said no.
> 
> View attachment 52912
> 
> ...



Pony! 



Anitacska said:


> That's better, got my Femme Fatale delivery.  MRV, what did you get? I ordered the lot, of course!
> 
> View attachment 52961
> View attachment 52962
> ...



Yeah, I got the lot, too, and three of those EdM stamping polishes. Used the light purple one already in one mani (pic coming soon). The other two are shimmer/metallic.

That's a nice, surprising accent!



Anitacska said:


> I will just leave this here. The Femme Fatale April release. You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 52976



 22??? I know April is my BD month, but 22...? Speaking of BD, isn't it yours these days, Anitacska? 



PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!
> I skipped the ILNPs too, I love the multichrome holos, but they seem to be taking a back seat for now.  I might get a few of the new ones eventually, when there's some others I really can't resist.  As you know, I'm not a "nude" lover either.



I still have not ordered from ILNP since 2015!


----------



## MRV (Mar 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> The only one that tempts me here is the first one - what's the betting it's the one that's only available as a free gift with the whole set???  When I saw the email this morning I thought I'd be buying the lot, I guess that's another chunk saved.  But no doubt someone else will have designs on any money saved!!



Was there an email? This would be the second time she does not send me email. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Colors by Llarowe Life In The Fast Lane:
> View attachment 52978
> 
> 
> I like this way better than I thought I would - I nearly didn't buy it but it's stunning in 3 coats.



Now this def. is from the blingy side! Very nice.



Anitacska said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear you've had to pay the hazmat fee already. Yeah, I'm really not happy about it and at first I though, that's it, no more ordering to Stackry, BUT actually with the massive difference between US and UK shipping and the risk of getting stung by customs, I've already placed two orders to be sent there. Also in the HHC group the new CrowsToes exclusives are gorgeous, but shipping to the UK is $23 for 3 polishes, so it still works out a lot cheaper.



You mean you are stung by customs with regular mail or with Stackry?



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Elevation The Walker with Femme Fatale Perpetual Purple, one of my samples from the sample sale last November.
> 
> View attachment 52979
> View attachment 52981



Pretty purples!



PearlyQueen said:


> This is really nice!
> Speaking of Elevation, has anyone ordered direct from her?  I have some things I'd like to get but I don't want stung for customs, that makes the difference between being cheaper to send to home and to Stackry.  I agree that the hazmat fee is annoying, but I too reckon it will still be cheaper than paying 10 different companies $20 a time for a few polishes!
> Grrr at the FF being the freebie, definitely not worth buying 22 polishes to get it, however nice it might be!!!



I've ordered a lot directly from Elevation. Never had any problems. Anneri mentioned that it takes a long time - hmm, maybe lately (I'm falling behind with them, too), but generally it's been ok.



Anneri said:


> I did! I had no problems with customs (she marked the value down), but the package took AGES to get to me. Four weeks or so iirc?
> 
> Speaking of packages, I didn't get my Takkos from MeiMei yet, grrrrrrrr! It really irks me that shipping to the UK is apparently faster than shipping to China, although I suspect it has something to do with customs. Grrrrrrrrrrr! So annoying. I'm nearly out of polishes - I didn't pack that many, and our container won't be here until end of April/early May. Gah. I have never seen a country with less people with polished nails, so I haven't really seen nailpolishes anywhere! It was also a big hassle to get a simple bottle of np remover - I live over a Sephora store, so I thought that wouldn't be a problem here, so I didn't bring any. Imagine my face when I saw the npr of Sephora's own brand for the equivalent of 20€! I had to hunt high and low to get some and found finally some at the darkest and remote corner of a local drugstore.



Hope you get them soon! Sorry about those prices there. They must think painting your nails is luxury or something.



Anitacska said:


> My latest Stackry shipment is due to arrive tomorrow with lots of Glams, some Femme Fatales and EP Tulle. Also the newest Guerlain Meteorites that I've not even seen for sale here. Hope the idiots at Stackry have kept all the boxes.
> 
> My current mani is one of the new Femme Fatale, Fields of Treasure, and the roses done using vinyls and Hema 802 (pink) and Zoya Holly. This isn't a colour I'd normally go for, but I really like it.
> 
> ...



Very pretty! You chose the same polish to begin with. I really liked this one. A very springy green with pink flash. 

Here are the latest:

View attachment 53014

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Enchanted Faerydae
View attachment 53015

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Fields of Treasure (with EdM bright purple stamping polish)
View attachment 53016

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Illamasqua Speckle


----------



## MRV (Mar 22, 2016)

double post?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 22, 2016)

I think my toes look funny, so I do odd cropped pics lol
Had a pedi with OPI Tickle My France-y, a favourite 

View attachment 53026


----------



## MRV (Mar 23, 2016)

I finally got an answer from DD and they gave me a credit for about USD20 in their shop. Guess that's more than nothing. Any recommendations? I only have a few DDs.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2016)

MRV said:


> Uh, I'm so busy these days. Cleaning and purging at work since I've been demoted: I have to move from 4th floor to the 1st .
> 
> A retry:
> 
> ...



That's more like it! Very pretty manis!

Thank you!

Yes, my birthday is in 2 weeks, it's the big 4-0!  

Also, have you seen the COTM? It's a grey version of Ever Elusive. Very pretty. 

I keep wondering whether I should get everything, but the truth is, the polishes only cost like £5 each, plus there's the free one, and the shipping only goes up by $8 for that many polishes, which is again, only £4. I do love most of them, there's only a couple that I'm not sure about. 



MRV said:


> Was there an email? This would be the second time she does not send me email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty manis. 

I didn't get an e-mail either, but I'm in the FB group, so it doesn't matter. Has she refunded you for Snow Globe yet?

I mean if I have packages sent here directly, there's always a chance of being stung by customs. With Stackry I declare the value myself, so always keep it below the customs level. 

Thank you. Yes, it's funny we both chose the same one. I wanted to use a bright pink polish on the other nails and was looking for a pale green for the accent, but then realised that the contrast would be too big, so went with the green on every nail instead. I also really liked it, very pretty and very unique.



MRV said:


> I finally got an answer from DD and they gave me a credit for about USD20 in their shop. Guess that's more than nothing. Any recommendations? I only have a few DDs.



Halleluja! About bloody time too!  I've been meaning to place an order with her, want to get Mystery Villain #6 before it sells out (I collect them and they're all really pretty). I also really like a good few from the Babes in Toyland collection and that silver/gold/rose gold trio. Plus the Cosmologically Speaking part 2 collection, I think I got all of those. And if you don't have Tulips Are Better Than One, I would definitely recommend that. 

Anyone seen the new Glam collection?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2016)

And a new Glam trio...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2016)

Contents of my Stackry shipment:

Glam Polish My Little Pony and Marilyn collections





Various other polishes incl. Indigo Bananas Multi Pass, EP Tulle, Femme Fatale HHC trio and reformulated Loves Wound




Really underwhelmed by Tulle, it's a lot more nude and less pink than I'd hoped for (not as bland as in the picture though).

Also some bits from Paint the Rainbow, these were in the December box. I only wanted these 3, so didn't get the box, but she's split them up, so I finally ordered these.




Current mani is the bright pink I did the roses with, Hema 802 with Hits Glitter's World Viena.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I did! I had no problems with customs (she marked the value down), but the package took AGES to get to me. Four weeks or so iirc?
> 
> Speaking of packages, I didn't get my Takkos from MeiMei yet, grrrrrrrr! It really irks me that shipping to the UK is apparently faster than shipping to China, although I suspect it has something to do with customs. Grrrrrrrrrrr! So annoying. I'm nearly out of polishes - I didn't pack that many, and our container won't be here until end of April/early May. Gah. I have never seen a country with less people with polished nails, so I haven't really seen nailpolishes anywhere! It was also a big hassle to get a simple bottle of np remover - I live over a Sephora store, so I thought that wouldn't be a problem here, so I didn't bring any. Imagine my face when I saw the npr of Sephora's own brand for the equivalent of 20€! I had to hunt high and low to get some and found finally some at the darkest and remote corner of a local drugstore.



Thanks Anneri, good to know, and I'm seldom in a hurry for a polish!
Sorry to hear you're still waiting for your Takkos though, hope they've appeared since you posted.  I can't believe that price for remover, ridiculous - are things generally that expensive, or just that?  Glad you got a "solution".


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I once ordered directly from Elevation, but can't remember now, or where I had it sent.
> 
> ...



Thanks, good to know!  I'd have bought it for sure if it was available, but I don't exactly need it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> Uh, I'm so busy these days. Cleaning and purging at work since I've been demoted: I have to move from 4th floor to the 1st .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your job sounds even less fun than mine...  
Glad to see I inspired a nice mani!
Actually, I'm loving Bishop - which I don't have.  Might have to get it next time I'm getting something from ILNP, as I love it on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> Was there an email? This would be the second time she does not send me email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I got an email!
Yes, the CbL was very blingy, I LOVE it!!  Much more "me"!
Thanks for your input on Elevation too, I think I'll take the risk of a direct order.
Lovely manis again, Faerydae is sooo pretty - I got it against my better judgement but I'm glad I did now!  It's still at Stackry though, so I haven't seen it in the flesh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> I finally got an answer from DD and they gave me a credit for about USD20 in their shop. Guess that's more than nothing. Any recommendations? I only have a few DDs.



Yay!!!  I haven't worn it but Tulips is the nicest one I have from them (though that's a very limited sample of what they do!!!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> That's more like it! Very pretty manis!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...




You've definitely talked yourself into a huge FF order there!!!

Not especially tempted by the Glams...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> And a new Glam trio...
> 
> View attachment 53044



...Until I saw these!!!  I LOVE these, and they're going to push me into getting those few strays I have been eyeing up when they're released.  I love all three.
I guess my Elevation order can wait till next month!  (That's the great thing about brands like Elevation and ILNP, no panic buying required!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Contents of my Stackry shipment:
> 
> Glam Polish My Little Pony and Marilyn collections
> 
> ...




Nice!  Is Bridle Gossip worth getting with my next Glam order?  It's one from my list!
So sorry that Tulle has let you down, I skipped it fortunately as it doesn't look like my kind of thing either.
I'm gutted that I missed that RC had broken up those boxes, every month there are one or two I want, but I refuse to pay £45 for one or two polishes.  The Cupcake was definitely one on my wishlist, well done for getting it.  Have you stopped getting all the boxes then?
I like your nice bright mani too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2016)

New mani - Colors by Llarowe Purple Rain:





This was a pig to work with but it came out nice - after 4 coats...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> You've definitely talked yourself into a huge FF order there!!!
> 
> Not especially tempted by the Glams...



Haha, it doesn't take long to talk myself into buying more polish!

Really? But they're so bright! I think they're gorgeous!



PearlyQueen said:


> ...Until I saw these!!!  I LOVE these, and they're going to push me into getting those few strays I have been eyeing up when they're released.  I love all three.
> I guess my Elevation order can wait till next month!  (That's the great thing about brands like Elevation and ILNP, no panic buying required!)



Haha, got you! Those look great too. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  Is Bridle Gossip worth getting with my next Glam order?  It's one from my list!
> So sorry that Tulle has let you down, I skipped it fortunately as it doesn't look like my kind of thing either.
> I'm gutted that I missed that RC had broken up those boxes, every month there are one or two I want, but I refuse to pay £45 for one or two polishes.  The Cupcake was definitely one on my wishlist, well done for getting it.  Have you stopped getting all the boxes then?
> I like your nice bright mani too.



Yes, I would say so. It's a pretty blue with lots of circle glitter. It looks a bit more washed out in my picture than irl. 

RC posted on IG, so I saw it pretty much instantly. Unfortunately I was waiting at the doctors with my daughter and the internet connection was rubbish there, so I had to wait until I got home. Luckily everything I wanted was still there. The Cupcake is very pretty, and the CbL is so vibrant!

Yes, I stopped buying them a few months ago when she and her henchmen pissed me off. I was waiting for the December box to be added to the sale section in the shop, because you can get an extra 10% off, so effectively it would've been £36, but she never did it. I think the box is overpriced, the UK indies never retail for £9, so effectively the other polishes are like £10 each. I really like the CbL and the EdM in the March box, but again, won't be getting it. 

Thank you, I really liked the pink Hema polish, so glowy!



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Colors by Llarowe Purple Rain:
> 
> View attachment 53055
> View attachment 53056
> ...



I don't think I got this one, but it looks pretty on you.

My current mani is Color Club Alter Ego (2011 untried) with Collection Touch of Glamour. The Collection is full coverage in 2 coats! Really impressed!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh and Happy Easter!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Haha, it doesn't take long to talk myself into buying more polish!
> 
> Really? But they're so bright! I think they're gorgeous!
> 
> ...




Thank you!
That's a classy mani, very nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and Happy Easter!
> 
> View attachment 53067




This did make me laugh!


----------



## Anneri (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!
> That's a classy mani, very nice!



Thank you!

Here's today's Easter mani! Not perfect, but turned out okay.




Used all 7 of my Color Club pastel neons for the stripes and the decals (plus a green China Glaze for the leaves on the decals).


----------



## megzjada (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi. I simply love the essence gel polish, in Dark Nude. Its beautiful. They also have a super glossy top coat which promises 60% more lasting power. 
Avon has some nice shades as well. their gel line is good, i have a few, but the one i wear often is Antarctica. A blue inky black. I PREFER ESSENCE MORE THOUGH!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's today's Easter mani! Not perfect, but turned out okay.
> 
> ...



Most appropriate!  I think it looks well done!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2016)

So who's buying the Enchanted Mystery Shimmer polishes then?
I'm undecided...  
I honestly thought the monthlies were history, was most shocked to get the email today.  And shimmers, not holos, that puts me off a bit.  Maybe I'll get a couple and see what I think.
I had planned to buy Jan and Feb this time, and skip March and April because I haven't been a fan of those for the last two years - this may or may not be coincidence, but I suspect that she always does spring colours for those, which I don't tend to go for - and March has a tendency to be green, probably for St Patrick's day.  
Can you tell she's thrown me!!??!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Most appropriate!  I think it looks well done!



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> So who's buying the Enchanted Mystery Shimmer polishes then?
> I'm undecided...
> I honestly thought the monthlies were history, was most shocked to get the email today.  And shimmers, not holos, that puts me off a bit.  Maybe I'll get a couple and see what I think.
> I had planned to buy Jan and Feb this time, and skip March and April because I haven't been a fan of those for the last two years - this may or may not be coincidence, but I suspect that she always does spring colours for those, which I don't tend to go for - and March has a tendency to be green, probably for St Patrick's day.
> Can you tell she's thrown me!!??!!



I'm pretty sure I won't. I've had enough of the mysteries and the fact that they're shimmers really puts me off. I don't really feel like spending $16 on a shimmer. Especially as I'll be buying the entire Femme Fatale set this weekend. Plus I need the new Glams too. If they're that nice, I might start buying again and I have a feeling plenty of them will be up for sale soon after the pre-order anyway. So yeah, that's a no from me.


----------



## MRV (Mar 29, 2016)

Iffy here, too. So how are Enchanted shimmers? Any examples??


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2016)

MRV said:


> Iffy here, too. So how are Enchanted shimmers? Any examples??



The only one I can think of is Garland, but I don't have it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

MRV said:


> Iffy here, too. So how are Enchanted shimmers? Any examples??





Anitacska said:


> The only one I can think of is Garland, but I don't have it.



I think Taro Milk Tea and Melted Popsicle were also shimmers - I don't have any of the three though, so I can't honestly comment!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think Taro Milk Tea and Melted Popsicle were also shimmers - I don't have any of the three though, so I can't honestly comment!



That's why I'm pretty sure I don't need the mysteries, never bothered with these cremes. I think she's shot herself in the foot with this announcement. Firstly a lot of people are sick of her mysteries now and secondly they're not interested in shimmers at $16.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd love to have TMT, but then, FF makes great shimmers, and I can't be bothered with the 'mystery' and 16$. 
Also, did you guys see that you can actually order two per person?!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I'd love to have TMT, but then, FF makes great shimmers, and I can't be bothered with the 'mystery' and 16$.
> Also, did you guys see that you can actually order two per person?!



Yes, that's really odd. Who would want to buy more than one each unless they're resellers? I'm guessing the EP secondary market will be even more saturated now than before.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2016)

Last night I finally got around to removing my Easter mani, it was too cute and too much hard work to remove before then, lol. Current mani is Hits Mari Moon Daring with Dance Legend Hell Money on the accents with some wonky stamping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that's really odd. Who would want to buy more than one each unless they're resellers? I'm guessing the EP secondary market will be even more saturated now than before.



Finally got too big for her sparkly boots I fear!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Last night I finally got around to removing my Easter mani, it was too cute and too much hard work to remove before then, lol. Current mani is Hits Mari Moon Daring with Dance Legend Hell Money on the accents with some wonky stamping.
> 
> View attachment 53186
> View attachment 53187
> View attachment 53188



This is cute!  Those Mari Moons were some of my very early "indie" purchases, still haven't worn any of them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2016)

New mani is Glam Polish Nani:







I'm surprised at how much tipwear I have after just a day, though that may be down to my somewhat old topcoat.


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2016)

Just popping in to say that I received today my Elevation order. They came in a week!


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2016)

The FF lot with the freebie is already gone???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

MRV said:


> The FF lot with the freebie is already gone???



It's showing in stock now!
And yay for speedy Elevations!!!


----------



## MRV (Mar 31, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's showing in stock now!
> And yay for speedy Elevations!!!



I was looking forward to a relaxing evening yesterday but first I continued arguing with dumbass idiots (excuse my French) who have sent  my LE order to someone else and then, just before midnight, I noticed that the FFs are coming up and had a serious the-bad-old-days-of buying-np moment! It took me 35 minutes to push three buttons and check out! And I have a brand new optical fibre connection, ten times faster than before .


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Finally got too big for her sparkly boots I fear!



Yes, I have a feeling it has finally happened.



PearlyQueen said:


> This is cute!  Those Mari Moons were some of my very early "indie" purchases, still haven't worn any of them!



Thanks. They were one of my first Llarowe purchases too. I have worn a few of them already, but it's funny how they looked really amazing at the time, but not anymore.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Glam Polish Nani:
> 
> View attachment 53192
> View attachment 53193
> ...



This is pretty! Shame about the shrinkage. Some polishes shrink really badly with H K Girl for me. 



MRV said:


> I was looking forward to a relaxing evening yesterday but first I continued arguing with dumbass idiots (excuse my French) who have sent  my LE order to someone else and then, just before midnight, I noticed that the FFs are coming up and had a serious the-bad-old-days-of buying-np moment! It took me 35 minutes to push three buttons and check out! And I have a brand new optical fibre connection, ten times faster than before .



Oh no! What company sent your order to the wrong person? 

Sophie did say the website was going to be slow. She had 90 sets of Enchanted Fables with the free polish, so I guess people didn't want to risk missing out. I bought mine while sitting on the train home from London at midnight. (I went to see Reckless Love, a Finnish band, MRV you might have heard of them.) I think it was fine by then, but at first the site was very clogged up. Glad you got yours though. Did you buy the set and the COTM? I did.


----------



## MRV (Apr 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no! What company sent your order to the wrong person?
> 
> 
> Sophie did say the website was going to be slow. She had 90 sets of Enchanted Fables with the free polish, so I guess people didn't want to risk missing out. I bought mine while sitting on the train home from London at midnight. (I went to see Reckless Love, a Finnish band, MRV you might have heard of them.) I think it was fine by then, but at first the site was very clogged up. Glad you got yours though. Did you buy the set and the COTM? I did.




Well I opened a box with Shipito after a friend told me that it works without extra verifications. It was my third package and a second order from a same company so they had no excuses (the first one came ok).


Oh, I did not know all this. I just noticed that they had a version 2 of Bodice Laces which was the only np I had missed out so I though I have to order right away since there was only a little amount of it. And yes, got the set and the COTM, too.


Oh! I know the lead singer Olli Herman. He's a known character here, has appeared in tv shows, too. Really not familiar with their music though.

(I seem to have difficulties in posting... the button does not work and at home i got error messages. Anyone else?)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2016)

MRV said:


> Well I opened a box with Shipito after a friend told me that it works without extra verifications. It was my third package and a second order from a same company so they had no excuses (the first one came ok).
> 
> 
> Oh, I did not know all this. I just noticed that they had a version 2 of Bodice Laces which was the only np I had missed out so I though I have to order right away since there was only a little amount of it. And yes, got the set and the COTM, too.
> ...



Oh no, how annoying.  Hope it gets sorted soon.

Oh yes, I saw that too, but I already have BL. I figured since she had 90 sets, I'd be okay for a while. They're all gone now. Wow. On that note, have you seen the new FF exclusives? Shiro has two, C4N has one, Hypnotic has 2 new ones as well. Hard to keep up!

Reckless Love are quite good, melodic hard rock, my kind of music really. I didn't know them at all, had heard of Olli, he is quite an eye candy and my friend I went with (who is Finnish) had sent me a few links, one was a talent show where he sang Jump. They were fun, and their support band was Santa Cruz, I believe they're also Finnish. 

I don't have any difficulties posting.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone ordering the Glams tonight? I will, but won't get all of them at once. Definitely the new trio and probably the pinks and purples. Will leave the others for later. Also, I have just placed a large order with Hypnotic Polish. Oops.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone ordering the Glams tonight? I will, but won't get all of them at once. Definitely the new trio and probably the pinks and purples. Will leave the others for later. Also, I have just placed a large order with Hypnotic Polish. Oops.



Well that didn't quite go to plan, lol. I was doing dinner, so by the time I remembered, the bright pink and the glitter polish had sold out. Didn't want the whole order to be backordered, so instead went with all the other ones and the trio. Got an e-mail this morning to say they'd shipped already! Will get the missing two with either my next order or from RC/HP. 

I had a bit of nail mail yesterday, most of the stuff I've ordered lately had gone to Stackry. The polish on the left is Twilight's Flight, it was in the first My Favourite Things box, and I'd been hunting for it for ages. Luckily I found someone to sell it to me. It's so pretty. The other 3 are from the March PTR box which I wasn't going to buy, but then found someone who wanted the other two polishes, so got it in the end. But it's such a let down, a) it's not even a flipping box, just a mesh bag, and b) there's no bonus item included in it anymore, yet the price is still the same. Femme Fatale is making a polish for the one next month, ugh, I already know I will want it. 

View attachment 53250


My current mani is China Glaze Pack Lightly with FF Cinders of Sleep. The CG was such a pain to apply, very runny and still uneven after 3 coats. Meh. Also my camera refused to show its true colour, it's much more pink than my picture shows.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Fuzzy, you're a genius! I couldn't figure out why I couldn't post pics - and then you mentioned the iOS update! Hah!
> 
> View attachment 52792
> 
> ...



I'm just a person that wanted the taco emoji lol
Pretty mani! Hello to Shanghai!




PearlyQueen said:


> Nice manis, especially the blue!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> I love this combo - I'm kind of into reddy-brown shimmery nails at the moment.  CT isn't a brand I love though, the ones I've used have been difficult to work with.



Thanks! It was only one coat of the CT so it was ok, but it did chip fast. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Last two manis:
> Takko Lacquer Electric Flamingo:
> View attachment 52798
> 
> ...



great manis! I like the neon!






Anitacska said:


> EdMs from RC:
> 
> View attachment 52813
> 
> ...




Nice EdMs! Great mani!




Anitacska said:


> Hypnotic Polish order
> 
> View attachment 52840
> 
> ...



Great haul! Pretty sea-coloured mani!




MRV said:


> Congrats on your grandma's birthday! My next door neighbor is also going to turn 90 later this year.
> 
> So neat manis again! And nice to see Whimsy (I have not worn it yet).
> 
> ...



Thank you and thank you! Whimsy is a pretty one!

ah a decal! haha it's much warmer toned than most brown polishes!
Thanks!

haha it's a strange one for sure, I have no idea how I will wear it, but I just had to get it.




Anitacska said:


> My two recent manis, first is Darling Diva Temporary Insanity over black and the accents stamped with Kaleidoscope 54 Storm Cloud. The stamping polish is amazing, it's so opaque and so shifty! I took loads of pictures.
> 
> View attachment 52886
> View attachment 52887
> ...



 wow so pretty, that  Kaleidoscope stamping polish is great!
second mani makes me think of fireworks 





PearlyQueen said:


> And my latest mani - Elevation Polish Quarter Past Midnight:
> 
> View attachment 52894
> View attachment 52895
> ...




gorgeous! 




Anitacska said:


> My order from Mei Mei. The middle Takko is more purple, but my camera said no.
> 
> View attachment 52912
> 
> ...



nice haul!



Anitacska said:


> That's better, got my Femme Fatale delivery.  MRV, what did you get? I ordered the lot, of course!
> 
> View attachment 52961
> View attachment 52962
> ...



Great FF haul!
Nice mani! 

arg! they'll get you with any fee they can


----------



## Anneri (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm totally disgruntled nailpolish-wise. I *still* haven't gotten my Takkos from MeiMei - I emailed her, and she says they're still in transit, but tracking shows no movement after they arrived at the 'procession center' (in Singapore), so despite MeiMei telling me that they're in transit to China and haven't been scanned in China yet, I believe that they were lost in Singapore. Next week it'll be a month. What do you all think - should I open a PP claim? 

My parents sent me a package two weeks ago, and it shows that it's already in Peking, so I think that it'll arrive next week, and that was send from Germany!

Anyways - I've just a handful of polishes with me, and I'm getting bored with them!!! And it'll takes at least three weeks until our sea freight container arrives and I'll be (hopefully) re-united with my (hopefully undamaged) beauty stuff! Wah! Totally depressing. I'm soooooooooo jealous of all of your hauls! I'm accompanying hubby to Singapore in five weeks, and hopefully I can haul there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Colors by Llarowe Life In The Fast Lane:
> View attachment 52978
> 
> 
> I like this way better than I thought I would - I nearly didn't buy it but it's stunning in 3 coats.



nice sparkle!



Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Elevation The Walker with Femme Fatale Perpetual Purple, one of my samples from the sample sale last November.
> 
> View attachment 52979
> View attachment 52981



Very pretty!



Anitacska said:


> My latest Stackry shipment is due to arrive tomorrow with lots of Glams, some Femme Fatales and EP Tulle. Also the newest Guerlain Meteorites that I've not even seen for sale here. Hope the idiots at Stackry have kept all the boxes.
> 
> My current mani is one of the new Femme Fatale, Fields of Treasure, and the roses done using vinyls and Hema 802 (pink) and Zoya Holly. This isn't a colour I'd normally go for, but I really like it.
> 
> ...



A nice springy mani!




MRV said:


> Uh, I'm so busy these days. Cleaning and purging at work since I've been demoted: I have to move from 4th floor to the 1st .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear that, MRV 


I like the yellow mani, nice to hear it was a good polish!




MRV said:


> Was there an email? This would be the second time she does not send me email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great manis! I like the little dragon!





Anitacska said:


> Contents of my Stackry shipment:
> 
> Glam Polish My Little Pony and Marilyn collections
> 
> ...



Great haul and pretty bright pink mani!




PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Colors by Llarowe Purple Rain:
> 
> View attachment 53055
> View attachment 53056
> ...



Very pretty! sorry it needed so many coats





Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here's today's Easter mani! Not perfect, but turned out okay.
> 
> ...



Very cute! ^_^




Anitacska said:


> Last night I finally got around to removing my Easter mani, it was too cute and too much hard work to remove before then, lol. Current mani is Hits Mari Moon Daring with Dance Legend Hell Money on the accents with some wonky stamping.
> 
> View attachment 53186
> View attachment 53187
> View attachment 53188



Nice mani!





PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Glam Polish Nani:
> 
> View attachment 53192
> View attachment 53193
> ...



Pretty purple!





Anitacska said:


> Well that didn't quite go to plan, lol. I was doing dinner, so by the time I remembered, the bright pink and the glitter polish had sold out. Didn't want the whole order to be backordered, so instead went with all the other ones and the trio. Got an e-mail this morning to say they'd shipped already! Will get the missing two with either my next order or from RC/HP.
> 
> I had a bit of nail mail yesterday, most of the stuff I've ordered lately had gone to Stackry. The polish on the left is Twilight's Flight, it was in the first My Favourite Things box, and I'd been hunting for it for ages. Luckily I found someone to sell it to me. It's so pretty. The other 3 are from the March PTR box which I wasn't going to buy, but then found someone who wanted the other two polishes, so got it in the end. But it's such a let down, a) it's not even a flipping box, just a mesh bag, and b) there's no bonus item included in it anymore, yet the price is still the same. Femme Fatale is making a polish for the one next month, ugh, I already know I will want it.
> 
> ...



sorry the CG was so difficult, the glitter is really nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I'm totally disgruntled nailpolish-wise. I *still* haven't gotten my Takkos from MeiMei - I emailed her, and she says they're still in transit, but tracking shows no movement after they arrived at the 'procession center' (in Singapore), so despite MeiMei telling me that they're in transit to China and haven't been scanned in China yet, I believe that they were lost in Singapore. Next week it'll be a month. What do you all think - should I open a PP claim?
> 
> My parents sent me a package two weeks ago, and it shows that it's already in Peking, so I think that it'll arrive next week, and that was send from Germany!
> 
> Anyways - I've just a handful of polishes with me, and I'm getting bored with them!!! And it'll takes at least three weeks until our sea freight container arrives and I'll be (hopefully) re-united with my (hopefully undamaged) beauty stuff! Wah! Totally depressing. I'm soooooooooo jealous of all of your hauls! I'm accompanying hubby to Singapore in five weeks, and hopefully I can haul there.



Aaw, sorry to hear it's taking so long for the Takkos to arrive. I'd give it another week, but perhaps e-mail her back to say they haven't even left Singapore, see if she can get the PO to look into it. I have to say I find these Chinese ladies very unhelpful, Sisi from C4N is the same, no help at all, and Annette from RC is really rude sometimes. I don't know what it is with them. 

Really hope all your stuff arrives intact. I'd be so nervous if I had to ship my stash overseas.  Hope you can find lots of pretties in Singapore. Are there any online nail polish stores in China?

Otherwise, how are you finding life in China? Are the people friendly? How's your Mandarin coming along?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm just a person that wanted the taco emoji lol
> Pretty mani! Hello to Shanghai!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Fuzzy!  on all counts!



Fuzzy said:


> nice sparkle!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> ...



Multithanks! Yes, the glitter is so pretty! I really like the new stuff FF does, but the old glitters and holos are so nice too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I'm totally disgruntled nailpolish-wise. I *still* haven't gotten my Takkos from MeiMei - I emailed her, and she says they're still in transit, but tracking shows no movement after they arrived at the 'procession center' (in Singapore), so despite MeiMei telling me that they're in transit to China and haven't been scanned in China yet, I believe that they were lost in Singapore. Next week it'll be a month. What do you all think - should I open a PP claim?
> 
> My parents sent me a package two weeks ago, and it shows that it's already in Peking, so I think that it'll arrive next week, and that was send from Germany!
> 
> Anyways - I've just a handful of polishes with me, and I'm getting bored with them!!! And it'll takes at least three weeks until our sea freight container arrives and I'll be (hopefully) re-united with my (hopefully undamaged) beauty stuff! Wah! Totally depressing. I'm soooooooooo jealous of all of your hauls! I'm accompanying hubby to Singapore in five weeks, and hopefully I can haul there.



I would probably wait until it's been a month, that's what I usually do. Hopefully it gets moving through the post so you don't have to!

I'd be so paranoid about shipping that stuff, I was too freaked out about the heat on a 45 minute drive in the summer to put my makeup and polish in the moving truck, I brought it in my mom's air conditioned car lol I think shipping containers are way tougher than yucky old u-haul trucks though!


----


I haven't painted my nails until recently. I had some nail trouble with my thumb, it was splitting across from the side and it finally got to the point where I had to cut it off crazy ouchy short and putting polish on it wasn't a good option, but it's back to its normal healthy self now so...

A England - Briarwood

View attachment 53294




I can't remember if I have worn this one before or not haha
of course there's never any sun when I want to take pics, only gray and rain!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I have a feeling it has finally happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it wasn't HK Girl and was only on my right hand, I'm blaming wear - but my topcoat is down to the last drops, so may be the cause.  I've been clearing old top coats out recently, if they don't dry quickly they're history!  I'm down to just a couple plus my HK Girl, which I plan to pretty much stick with as I like it a lot.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, how annoying.  Hope it gets sorted soon.
> 
> Oh yes, I saw that too, but I already have BL. I figured since she had 90 sets, I'd be okay for a while. They're all gone now. Wow. On that note, have you seen the new FF exclusives? Shiro has two, C4N has one, Hypnotic has 2 new ones as well. Hard to keep up!
> 
> ...



Exclusives - grrrr!!!  Way too many, too many places, too many lots of shipping etc.  I do like the Shiro ones, but they're SO.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone ordering the Glams tonight? I will, but won't get all of them at once. Definitely the new trio and probably the pinks and purples. Will leave the others for later. Also, I have just placed a large order with Hypnotic Polish. Oops.



I got the trio and a few odds and ends from other collections I wanted.  
I had an annoying nail polish day though - I saw RC had Giraffes back in stock a few days earlier, but decided I'd wait for the CbL colour of the month and get them together.  Of course, when I tried to check them out, Giraffes was gone again - guess I wasn't the only one with that plan.  Saw that Hypnotic had Giraffes and the new one in stock, put them in my basket, had a look around the site then went to check out - and Giraffes was SO again!!!  
It's obviously available at Llarowe, and Nailland have it, but shipping is sooo expensive for just one polish, I'm holding off for a while - besides, I did end up getting not just the Glams but also a small RC order inc the new one, so I should really wait for next month's money.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I'm totally disgruntled nailpolish-wise. I *still* haven't gotten my Takkos from MeiMei - I emailed her, and she says they're still in transit, but tracking shows no movement after they arrived at the 'procession center' (in Singapore), so despite MeiMei telling me that they're in transit to China and haven't been scanned in China yet, I believe that they were lost in Singapore. Next week it'll be a month. What do you all think - should I open a PP claim?
> 
> My parents sent me a package two weeks ago, and it shows that it's already in Peking, so I think that it'll arrive next week, and that was send from Germany!
> 
> Anyways - I've just a handful of polishes with me, and I'm getting bored with them!!! And it'll takes at least three weeks until our sea freight container arrives and I'll be (hopefully) re-united with my (hopefully undamaged) beauty stuff! Wah! Totally depressing. I'm soooooooooo jealous of all of your hauls! I'm accompanying hubby to Singapore in five weeks, and hopefully I can haul there.



Oh no, hope they arrive soon.  It's funny how once upon a time we  survived with a half dozen nail polishes total, now it drives you nuts  not to have hundreds!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I would probably wait until it's been a month, that's what I usually do. Hopefully it gets moving through the post so you don't have to!
> 
> I'd be so paranoid about shipping that stuff, I was too freaked out about the heat on a 45 minute drive in the summer to put my makeup and polish in the moving truck, I brought it in my mom's air conditioned car lol I think shipping containers are way tougher than yucky old u-haul trucks though!
> 
> ...



Glad your poor thumb is better.  This is such a pretty brown polish, I do have it, but as always, unworn!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh it was soooo hard on Saturday not to buy Enchanteds!!!  But I resisted!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

My latest mani is Pahlish Shot Through The Heart (topper) over an old metallic yellow gold Special FX:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I would probably wait until it's been a month, that's what I usually do. Hopefully it gets moving through the post so you don't have to!
> 
> I'd be so paranoid about shipping that stuff, I was too freaked out about the heat on a 45 minute drive in the summer to put my makeup and polish in the moving truck, I brought it in my mom's air conditioned car lol I think shipping containers are way tougher than yucky old u-haul trucks though!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your thumb. Pretty mani.



PearlyQueen said:


> Exclusives - grrrr!!!  Way too many, too many places, too many lots of shipping etc.  I do like the Shiro ones, but they're SO.



I believe there's already a shipment en route to Shiro with those. I ordered them as soon as FF posted about them on FB, they are very pretty indeed. Bit annoyed with Shiro though, apparently their TAT is 14 days?! And I'm having those sent to Stackry, so won't see them for a while.  



PearlyQueen said:


> I got the trio and a few odds and ends from other collections I wanted.
> I had an annoying nail polish day though - I saw RC had Giraffes back in stock a few days earlier, but decided I'd wait for the CbL colour of the month and get them together.  Of course, when I tried to check them out, Giraffes was gone again - guess I wasn't the only one with that plan.  Saw that Hypnotic had Giraffes and the new one in stock, put them in my basket, had a look around the site then went to check out - and Giraffes was SO again!!!
> It's obviously available at Llarowe, and Nailland have it, but shipping is sooo expensive for just one polish, I'm holding off for a while - besides, I did end up getting not just the Glams but also a small RC order inc the new one, so I should really wait for next month's money.



Oh no, sorry to hear you still haven't managed to catch the Giraffes! I'm sure they'll be available again, it was the same with Cupcake Berry Good Looking, everyone wanted it and it was always sold out, but not anymore. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh it was soooo hard on Saturday not to buy Enchanteds!!!  But I resisted!



Yay, well done! I didn't order either. It was quite funny how she extended the preorder until Sunday evening, I'm guessing she didn't sell much. Of course if they are really pretty, those who didn't order will find it harder to get them second hand, but I think I probably won't bother anyway. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish Shot Through The Heart (topper) over an old metallic yellow gold Special FX:
> 
> View attachment 53355



That's pretty! And now that song is in my head! 

I knew I'd bought a lot of polish lately, but I've just added it up and I have 108 on the way! Eeek! Won't see any of them this week for sure, as most of them are going to Stackry, and those that aren't are the FF pre-order and a Hypnotic Polish order and neither has dispatched yet. I do have 27 polishes at Stackry at the moment, but I want to wait for a few more as I have 69 in total and I want to split them equally as much as possible. 

Current mani is Urban Decay Grunge (2011 untried) with KBShimmer Red, White & Blue-tiful and foils. This was my first try at using nail foils, these are from the Ciate kit, but I wasn't very impressed. Other than the blue one, they didn't transfer very well, took me several goes to get them to stick.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 6, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear about your thumb. Pretty mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed RC or Harlow get Giraffes again soon!  Hopefully you're right, it's obviously been really popular and that should make them think a restock is a good idea!  I didn't realise EP had extended the preorder - I guess you're right, not as popular as her usual launches.  I hope I don't kick myself when I see them - my "buy all the EPs" gene was really giving me a hard time on Saturday!!!
Thanks, I quite like the topper over gold - it's much more colourful than it looked in the bottle.  I was a bit shocked to see purple, blue and pink flakies when I applied it!  I too have had the song in my head ever since...
Sounds like you have some fun nail mail coming!  They mount up quickly, don't they?
I really like your mani - very American!!  The foils look OK really - I never got on with the foils (they were in the very first collection of nail polish I ever bought!), ended up giving them all away.  I got the Special FX ones, and on the TV demo they looked like you could get them to cover your nail perfectly.  They came with glue and fixative, and I was fine getting them on with the glue, but the minute I added fixative they just wrinkled up and looked nothing like the demo.  More recently, people on blogs etc have been showing them as just "bits" like you've used them, and I actually think they look nice - and wish I still had mine to try it!  I'm obviously less of a perfectionist than I was then - or maybe it's just that my expectations are a bit more realistic now.  The ones I had were really pretty - a plain metallic silver, a silver holo and a holo "oil on water" design.  I so wanted my nails to be perfectly covered with them!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 6, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, sorry to hear it's taking so long for the Takkos to arrive. I'd give it another week, but perhaps e-mail her back to say they haven't even left Singapore, see if she can get the PO to look into it. I have to say I find these Chinese ladies very unhelpful, Sisi from C4N is the same, no help at all, and Annette from RC is really rude sometimes. I don't know what it is with them.
> 
> Really hope all your stuff arrives intact. I'd be so nervous if I had to ship my stash overseas.  Hope you can find lots of pretties in Singapore. Are there any online nail polish stores in China?
> 
> Otherwise, how are you finding life in China? Are the people friendly? How's your Mandarin coming along?



Apparently it has arrived here, but there was a mix up with building and appartment numbers, so let's see what'll happen. I'm slowly starting to get more zen about things - must be the Asian influence lol! 

I guess a lot of stuff is lost in translation - Asians find a lot of things rude we do find quite normal and the other way round. We had one day of cultural training before we came here and that was really interesting. One of the things that stood out was the 'loosing face' thing - so people react incredible defensive (and rude) when they think you confronted them with something they did wrong. So I try to be polite all the time and hope things will turn out well in the end. I'm really impatient usually so that's a good thing for me! I've to say that MeiMei really did try to take care of things on her end without me having to ask for everything, so that was nice. The front desk managers are trying to locate my polishes for me now, so let's keep all fingers crossed.

I wasn't nervous per se when all of my stash was packed, because honestly, what was there to do otherwise? I couldn't store it somewhere, and I couldn't pack it into bags to take it on the plane, so I just went with it, but now I'm really nervous, because I heard some strange stories about custums here. And if I start to picture custums men pawing through my stuff - eeeeeek!

I never see stores selling polish over here - apart from Sephora (and the Sephora here is rubbish). I haven't any clue if there're any online stores here - I've to learn the language first to actually find that out! 

Otherwise all is good. Slowly everything is settling into place. Of course I haven't met a lot of people yet, but I'll have mandarin classes from May on, and I've got high hopes for that! I'm also looking into sports courses and expat meetings, but usually I'm quite the loner anyways, so it's not that different from home! Of course, from time to time I get homesick and miss things - food stuff, and on bad smog days I miss blue skies and the possibility to just go out. But I didn't like Frankfurt as a city very much, and did actually find some spots I did like, so I guess it'll be like that here too.




Fuzzy said:


> I would probably wait until it's been a month, that's what I usually do. Hopefully it gets moving through the post so you don't have to!
> 
> I'd be so paranoid about shipping that stuff, I was too freaked out about the heat on a 45 minute drive in the summer to put my makeup and polish in the moving truck, I brought it in my mom's air conditioned car lol I think shipping containers are way tougher than yucky old u-haul trucks though!
> 
> ...



Hah, I can totally relate to the sun problem! We had a lot of rain for the last days! Hope your thumb is getting better!
I totally have faith in the container, and also in the guys who packed our stuff - they were really quite good at packing! And even although the ship had to go through the Suez canal, it thankfully is still quite cool. I was careful though and took all my lipsticks with me on the plane, and was generally careful not to pack stuff that could melt easily!




PearlyQueen said:


> Oh no, hope they arrive soon.  It's funny how once upon a time we  survived with a half dozen nail polishes total, now it drives you nuts  not to have hundreds!!!



Word!!!!!!!!!!!





Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear about your thumb. Pretty mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks seriously cool. Something for a rock concert!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 6, 2016)

Wow, just saw that you buy Up in Smoke (EP) from Meimei for 150$.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Wow, just saw that you buy Up in Smoke (EP) from Meimei for 150$.



Yes, she was asking on the FB group how much it would sell for. Apparently it's her own personal polish. I think it's strange to sell it in the shop, especially for that price, but I also think it won't sell for that much anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fingers crossed RC or Harlow get Giraffes again soon!  Hopefully you're right, it's obviously been really popular and that should make them think a restock is a good idea!  I didn't realise EP had extended the preorder - I guess you're right, not as popular as her usual launches.  I hope I don't kick myself when I see them - my "buy all the EPs" gene was really giving me a hard time on Saturday!!!
> Thanks, I quite like the topper over gold - it's much more colourful than it looked in the bottle.  I was a bit shocked to see purple, blue and pink flakies when I applied it!  I too have had the song in my head ever since...
> Sounds like you have some fun nail mail coming!  They mount up quickly, don't they?
> I really like your mani - very American!!  The foils look OK really - I never got on with the foils (they were in the very first collection of nail polish I ever bought!), ended up giving them all away.  I got the Special FX ones, and on the TV demo they looked like you could get them to cover your nail perfectly.  They came with glue and fixative, and I was fine getting them on with the glue, but the minute I added fixative they just wrinkled up and looked nothing like the demo.  More recently, people on blogs etc have been showing them as just "bits" like you've used them, and I actually think they look nice - and wish I still had mine to try it!  I'm obviously less of a perfectionist than I was then - or maybe it's just that my expectations are a bit more realistic now.  The ones I had were really pretty - a plain metallic silver, a silver holo and a holo "oil on water" design.  I so wanted my nails to be perfectly covered with them!



Thanks. It wasn't planned, just ended up being this colour scheme. It was okay, but I would've preferred it if the foils had transferred better. Apparently you're not supposed to use topcoat, or only special ones with foil, Picture Polish Revolution (which is a glitter base coat) is said to be good for it. I did use topcoat because I didn't have time to wait for it to dry and it did wrinkle a bit. 



Anneri said:


> Apparently it has arrived here, but there was a mix up with building and appartment numbers, so let's see what'll happen. I'm slowly starting to get more zen about things - must be the Asian influence lol!
> 
> I guess a lot of stuff is lost in translation - Asians find a lot of things rude we do find quite normal and the other way round. We had one day of cultural training before we came here and that was really interesting. One of the things that stood out was the 'loosing face' thing - so people react incredible defensive (and rude) when they think you confronted them with something they did wrong. So I try to be polite all the time and hope things will turn out well in the end. I'm really impatient usually so that's a good thing for me! I've to say that MeiMei really did try to take care of things on her end without me having to ask for everything, so that was nice. The front desk managers are trying to locate my polishes for me now, so let's keep all fingers crossed.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Ha, this was a post rock concert mani, went to one last Thursday, didn't think to do anything too cool for it. Besides it's dark and nobody cares, lol. 

Glad to hear you've settled in okay. It must be a massive culture shock. Hope your package turns up soon and also your containers arrive just fine. 

Finally one more order had arrived at Stackry, so I've consolidated 6 packages, that's 37 polishes. Another 32 to go, but those aren't there yet. Still no news from Hypnotic Polish or Femme Fatale, so no nail mail for a while for me. 

Current mani is Urban Decay Barlust (2011 untried) with Lilypad Glory. I'm really enjoying this challenge, I would never have chosen to wear Barlust but it's such an amazing brown polish! This is the second great brown I've found among my 2011 untrieds (the other one was Andrea Fulerton). The Lilypad is just amazing, purple to gold to green multichrome with holo glitter and multichrome flakies.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2016)

Anybody of you Femme Fatale conaisseurs have seen anything about her new duo shine nail polishes? And is there a preview somewhere for the COTM?

In other news, my packages arrived!!! Yay!

And I hope you have a great birthday haul and mani, Anita!!!!


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2016)

ARgh, I started commenting and pushed a pic in a wrong place (got a veil over the screen and everything vanished when I got rid of it). So I just post some pics and try to recomment later.

View attachment 53421

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Glam Sagittarius
View attachment 53422

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cupcake Miami
View attachment 53423

	

		
			
		

		
	
 EP April 2015 and EdM Sakura
View attachment 53424

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Elevation Lagoon Nebula
View attachment 53426

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Morning Glory

I seem to have a bad np week: the Elevation was thick and dragged (!) and Morning Glory was also a bit problematic.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Anybody of you Femme Fatale conaisseurs have seen anything about her new duo shine nail polishes? And is there a preview somewhere for the COTM?
> 
> In other news, my packages arrived!!! Yay!
> 
> And I hope you have a great birthday haul and mani, Anita!!!!



Yay for packages!

Do you mean the Enchanted Fables collection? Are you not in the Facebook group? All the details are there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/841072659271220/

Thank you! I have sneaked in a small birthday haul, ordered the new Lilypad Exclusives, the Cupcake exclusive and the clear jumpo stamper from Rainbow Connection. My Stackry package should be here on Tuesday and my Hypnotic Polish order has shipped as well. Next week will be epic, lol.

My birthday mani includes two of my favourite brands and my favourite colour. Glam Polish Daily Dilemma with Lilypad Remember to Smile. I had to make my fingers look pink because my camera wouldn't pick up the purple and these are definitely not blue.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yay for packages!
> 
> Do you mean the Enchanted Fables collection? Are you not in the Facebook group? All the details are there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/841072659271220/
> 
> ...




Yay for birthday hauls and manis!

No, not the Enchanted Fables one - I talked to Grace from BSF and asked what FFs are going to launch this month, and she mentioned those above for April. So I was wondering whether there're announcements in the FB groups that I had overlooked.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Yay for birthday hauls and manis!
> 
> No, not the Enchanted Fables one - I talked to Grace from BSF and asked what FFs are going to launch this month, and she mentioned those above for April. So I was wondering whether there're announcements in the FB groups that I had overlooked.



Well, the EF one is the only one that's coming out to stockists this month now that the presale has ended. The new COTM won't be announced for a while yet, I'm assuming you've seen the April one in the FB group? If not, I can upload a picture. 

This is the release schedule going forward, again from the group. That's the most reliable information as it's all coming directly from Sophie.

Please consider this a guide layout - some details or dates may change especially due to the postage crackdown on polish. The September special releases - sample sale and exclusives - are TBC because I do not want to run those without international customers having access. 

*May*
- Group exclusives & Oops shades
- Final presale of Midsummer Collection. Night Before Silence & Jewels of the Deep will not be available.
- Final presale of Dune Collection. Blue Within Blue Eyes will not be available. 
- Final presale of After-Light Gala. Crown of Ribbons, Dripped in Diamonds and Lanterns Lights will not be available,

*June*
- New release!

*July*
- Likely to be stockist exclusives (for ones who DONT ship internationally only)
- Possibly a sample sale. 
_- This one will run shorter than usual (probably 48hrs long instead of 5 days) as half the team is away on leave mid-month._


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Well, the EF one is the only one that's coming out to stockists this month now that the presale has ended. The new COTM won't be announced for a while yet, I'm assuming you've seen the April one in the FB group? If not, I can upload a picture.
> 
> This is the release schedule going forward, again from the group. That's the most reliable information as it's all coming directly from Sophie.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for posting this! No, I haven't seen this list. It would be lovely if you could post a pic (or a link) of the April monthly (I don't want to bother you as it's your birthday!).


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2016)

MRV said:


> ARgh, I started commenting and pushed a pic in a wrong place (got a veil over the screen and everything vanished when I got rid of it). So I just post some pics and try to recomment later.
> 
> View attachment 53421
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's happened to me before too. The browser should auto save your reply every so often, next time it happens there should be a "load auto-saved text" or something like that in the bottom left corner that you can click on. Just FYI.

Pretty manis. My favourites are the Glam, EP and FF. Sorry to hear the EvP and the FF gave you trouble.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! No, I haven't seen this list. It would be lovely if you could post a pic (or a link) of the April monthly (I don't want to bother you as it's your birthday!).



It's okay, I'm not really busy today. My younger daughter has pony day until 4 pm, so I'm just at home with my other 2, and taking it easy (currently eating the leftover icing from my cake, we're not able to cut the cake until everyone's here, lol). I've tagged you in the post on FB, but I'll post the picture here as well in a minute.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2016)

Here you go:

FF Fairyduster (April COTM):


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Anita!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2016)

MRV said:


> Happy Birthday, Anita!



Thank you!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 8, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go:
> 
> FF Fairyduster (April COTM):
> 
> ...




Oh Em Gee, that's gorgeous.
Want.

Does any of you has Genetic Memory or Dreamscape? Are they both worth it?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Oh Em Gee, that's gorgeous.
> Want.
> 
> Does any of you has Genetic Memory or Dreamscape? Are they both worth it?



Yes, they are both very pretty. (But then I would say that, I buy all the Femme Fatales, hahaha!)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2016)

In case you didn't see this on Facebook, this is an announcement from Sophie Femme Fatale.

---URGENT PSA---
After making up our large batches from a second inventory of thermal pigment, it looks like we got a new batch from the supplier - and the previous lot we had been using was the end of their last batch. Because of this, Eliza thermal is a completely different colour. 
The first lot we did with the previous inventory of thermal was a berry-brown/black; the new one is a lavender purple to true black. As you can see, the end product is not the same colour (GRRR!).
After contacting the supplier, there's nothing they can do. We can't get that previous batch of berry-black/brown. I am VERY unhappy about this issue. Very.
SO. There are some orders that have been filled with Eliza. Once we run out of them we'll be replacing Eliza with Euna (this new thermal) in the SETS ONLY. Anyone who purchased Eliza individually will be emailed by me over the next few days and I will discuss with them whether they wish to change for another colour or obtain a refund/credit.
If you wish to add Euna to your order, we can arrange this, as I understand that this new colour may appeal to some of you. You can please email me at [email protected] with your order number, and we will arrange this addition. Please do NOT pm me, email ONLY. Thank you.



I haven't had my shipping confirmation yet, so might not get Eliza. Not very happy about it as I'm not crazy about Euna. But I don't want to cancel the set because of just one polish and not get the free one. So I guess I just have to hope I get Eliza.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2016)

Really hoping this week I'll be receiving my packages, my Stackry stuff (well, half of what is there/arriving there soon) should arrive tomorrow. My Rainbow Connection order might come today, but probably tomorrow. Hopefully the Hypnotic Polish order arrives this week too and also the Femme Fatale one (with Eliza). Trying hard not to order anything now until I receive these, but it's hard, especially as I have some money in my Paypal account from selling some make up on eBay, hahaha.

Current mani is a franken that I made by mixing Ciate Ferris Wheel with ILNP Cold Fusion and some fine holo glitter. On the accents I used Models Own Chrome Turquoise with ILNP Cold Fusion on top and stamped with Color Alike Kind of White, which I wasn't too happy about as it was very thick and the image got distorted/broken because it didn't stretch with the squishy stamper. But it still looks cool I guess.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Wow, just saw that you buy Up in Smoke (EP) from Meimei for 150$.



I noticed that - nothing like a bit of profiteering I guess!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It wasn't planned, just ended up being this colour scheme. It was okay, but I would've preferred it if the foils had transferred better. Apparently you're not supposed to use topcoat, or only special ones with foil, Picture Polish Revolution (which is a glitter base coat) is said to be good for it. I did use topcoat because I didn't have time to wait for it to dry and it did wrinkle a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this - it's always nice to find a good brown,


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Anybody of you Femme Fatale conaisseurs have seen anything about her new duo shine nail polishes? And is there a preview somewhere for the COTM?
> 
> In other news, my packages arrived!!! Yay!
> 
> And I hope you have a great birthday haul and mani, Anita!!!!




Yay for safe deliveries!!!  And new polish!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

MRV said:


> ARgh, I started commenting and pushed a pic in a wrong place (got a veil over the screen and everything vanished when I got rid of it). So I just post some pics and try to recomment later.
> 
> View attachment 53421
> 
> ...



Love the Glam and the Cupcake - two I don't have.... yet!!
I bought the Elevation the other day thanks to a sale, grrr if it's a poor formula.  Looks nice mind.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yay for packages!
> 
> Do you mean the Enchanted Fables collection? Are you not in the Facebook group? All the details are there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/841072659271220/
> 
> ...



Nice birthday mani - and Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go:
> 
> FF Fairyduster (April COTM):
> 
> ...




Ooo, pretty!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Really hoping this week I'll be receiving my packages, my Stackry stuff (well, half of what is there/arriving there soon) should arrive tomorrow. My Rainbow Connection order might come today, but probably tomorrow. Hopefully the Hypnotic Polish order arrives this week too and also the Femme Fatale one (with Eliza). Trying hard not to order anything now until I receive these, but it's hard, especially as I have some money in my Paypal account from selling some make up on eBay, hahaha.
> 
> Current mani is a franken that I made by mixing Ciate Ferris Wheel with ILNP Cold Fusion and some fine holo glitter. On the accents I used Models Own Chrome Turquoise with ILNP Cold Fusion on top and stamped with Color Alike Kind of White, which I wasn't too happy about as it was very thick and the image got distorted/broken because it didn't stretch with the squishy stamper. But it still looks cool I guess.
> 
> ...



Sounds like good nail mail days ahead!  I love your mani, great frankening skills and I'd never have guessed there was an issue with the stamping if you hadn't said - it looks fantastic!
So


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2016)

My latest mani is Ninja Polish Passion Shift:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like this - it's always nice to find a good brown,



Thank you! Cooler browns look so much better on me, and now I know I have two good ones!



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice birthday mani - and Happy Belated Birthday!!!



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds like good nail mail days ahead!  I love your mani, great frankening skills and I'd never have guessed there was an issue with the stamping if you hadn't said - it looks fantastic!
> So



Thank you!

I've already received my RC order and my Stackry stuff, my HP order is due to arrive today! Will post pictures later. Still no word from FF, so I'm guessing I probably won't get Eliza. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Ninja Polish Passion Shift:
> View attachment 53518
> View attachment 53519
> View attachment 53520
> ...



Very nice and very you!  I don't have anything from Ninja Polish, one of the brands that have completely passed me by. I'm sure I've got something similar though...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2016)

My current mani is Different Dimension aMAZEing with Femme Fatale Lazarou on the accents. Turns out the DD is supposed to be a thermal. It sort of is, but the colour change is very very subtle. I only noticed it when I looked at the photos and saw that the tips of my nails look slightly darker, more plummy.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2016)

Hermes still hasn't brought my HP package, beginning to think it won't come today.  

In the meantime here's my birthday haul from RC:




Also my Stackry stuff. I miscounted, it's 38 polishes, not 37.  I still have 30 there that have arrived since I had these sent over and got 2 more to arrive there in about 2 weeks. I've also just seen the new Different Dimension collection that I'm definitely ordering, so that's another 5 for the next shipment. 




View attachment 53575


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 13, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad your poor thumb is better.  This is such a pretty brown polish, I do have it, but as always, unworn!



Thanks! yes it's a pretty reddish-brown.




PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish Shot Through The Heart (topper) over an old metallic yellow gold Special FX:
> 
> View attachment 53355



Pretty mani!



Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear about your thumb. Pretty mani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!

This mani makes me think of America! lol I've never tried foils, they might drive me crazy!





Anneri said:


> Apparently it has arrived here, but there was a mix up with building and appartment numbers, so let's see what'll happen. I'm slowly starting to get more zen about things - must be the Asian influence lol!
> 
> I guess a lot of stuff is lost in translation - Asians find a lot of things rude we do find quite normal and the other way round. We had one day of cultural training before we came here and that was really interesting. One of the things that stood out was the 'loosing face' thing - so people react incredible defensive (and rude) when they think you confronted them with something they did wrong. So I try to be polite all the time and hope things will turn out well in the end. I'm really impatient usually so that's a good thing for me! I've to say that MeiMei really did try to take care of things on her end without me having to ask for everything, so that was nice. The front desk managers are trying to locate my polishes for me now, so let's keep all fingers crossed.
> 
> ...




I think I would miss my food favourites too, but I guess there's a lot of new potato chip flavours to try? like these: http://shanghaiist.com/2013/04/26/10_strangest_chip_flavors_in_shangh.php#photo-1

It's been more sunny here, but freezing and now it's finally starting to warm up! I hope it sticks around because I'm sick of snow. I swear there was more snow in April than in any of the other months this past winter. 





Anitacska said:


> Thanks. It wasn't planned, just ended up being this colour scheme. It was okay, but I would've preferred it if the foils had transferred better. Apparently you're not supposed to use topcoat, or only special ones with foil, Picture Polish Revolution (which is a glitter base coat) is said to be good for it. I did use topcoat because I didn't have time to wait for it to dry and it did wrinkle a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh that's a nice brown!






MRV said:


> ARgh, I started commenting and pushed a pic in a wrong place (got a veil over the screen and everything vanished when I got rid of it). So I just post some pics and try to recomment later.
> 
> View attachment 53421
> 
> ...



Great manis! sorry some of the polishes were being difficult




Anitacska said:


> Yay for packages!
> 
> Do you mean the Enchanted Fables collection? Are you not in the Facebook group? All the details are there. https://www.facebook.com/groups/841072659271220/
> 
> ...



Excellent birthday mani!


----------



## MRV (Apr 15, 2016)

Posting the recent manis again:

View attachment 53590

	

		
			
		

		
	
 P&J #010 Creme de Cacao (new bottle) and Elevation Kilimanjaro
View attachment 53591

	

		
			
		

		
	
 FF Ambrosial
View attachment 53592

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dior 204 Porcelaine


----------



## Anneri (Apr 15, 2016)

Really weird, yesterday I couddn't see Anitacska's pics, today I can - and I can see yours, MRV!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Really weird, yesterday I couddn't see Anitacska's pics, today I can - and I can see yours, MRV!



Yeah, mine kept disappearing, so I had to re-upload them. 

Will write later, I'm off to the shops with my youngest in a minute. Been quite hectic here the last few days.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2016)

What a palaver! I kept missing the Hermes driver, he came during school run both on Wednesday and Thursday, but didn't bother to leave a card (not even sure if he actually came to my house). I ended up phoning a number I found for MyHermes and a very helpful lady contacted him to make sure he knows where to go (he claimed he left a card, so I think he didn't know where to go) and also asked her to ask him to come either before 3 or after 3.40 on Friday. Bloody bloke turned up at 3.07 (!), I was literally about to get in my car, so I could've missed him again if I had left just a minute earlier. Ugh. You would think that if you attempt delivery twice around the same time and noone is in, then you would try a slightly different time. He didn't look like someone I'd trust with a bag of rubbish, let alone valuable packages, but luckily my stuff was all fine. 

This is my HP haul:




Not very pleased with the Color Alike stamping polishes, none of them look the same as they did on the website. I wanted a proper red, but this is rather pink and the blue is much lighter than it looked. Oh well, at £4 or so, it's not the end of the world. 

My last 2 manis, first one is EdM LE10 with Nails Inc Glastonbury (2011 untried). It wasn't a good combo, the Nails Inc looked mostly green on the nails, despite it having gold and purple glitter as well. Funnily it looks more purple in the pictures. 





Today's mani is Takko Floridazed with Black Cat Lacquer Ice Queen. This Takko is a tricky one to photograph, in some lights it look so much more green than the pictures show, but the camera just picked it up as blue. Also, already a lot of tipwear. The last picture was taken about an hour ago, so not even 24 hours yet since I painted my nails. 






Finally, here are some pictures of the EP monthlies. I'm glad I didn't get them. They are nice, but just that, nice. I have 23 shimmers coming from Femme Fatale on Monday at half the price of these.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you Anitacska for the pics of the EPs! So glad I didn't cave, I think the FFs are much more unique. 
When I was still in Frankfurt, my Hermes driver was the same. And once my package was lost, but did they contact me about it? Of course not! I spent hours on the phone with them. Of all carrier services, they're the worst.

You managed to capture Floridazed much better than I did. So funny - I've worn mine now for four days, the first day without any topcoat because I liked the semi-matte finish, and I have no tipwear at all. None. I was really impressed by it! I guess it really comes down to 'nail chemistry'.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Anitacska for the pics of the EPs! So glad I didn't cave, I think the FFs are much more unique.
> When I was still in Frankfurt, my Hermes driver was the same. And once my package was lost, but did they contact me about it? Of course not! I spent hours on the phone with them. Of all carrier services, they're the worst.
> 
> You managed to capture Floridazed much better than I did. So funny - I've worn mine now for four days, the first day without any topcoat because I liked the semi-matte finish, and I have no tipwear at all. None. I was really impressed by it! I guess it really comes down to 'nail chemistry'.



You're welcome. Yeah, my sentiments exactly.

Thank you. To be fair, everything chips on me very quickly, but yeah, this mani definitely couldn't survive another day. Oh well, I'll be changing it tonight.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Cooler browns look so much better on me, and now I know I have two good ones!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  It is indeed very me!  I'm also sure you must have similar - I'm sure I do too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Hermes still hasn't brought my HP package, beginning to think it won't come today.
> 
> In the meantime here's my birthday haul from RC:
> 
> ...



Fab haul!  The Glams do look nice.  I don't know Top Shelf, but they look pretty too.  I see you've fallen for Grace-full...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> What a palaver! I kept missing the Hermes driver, he came during school run both on Wednesday and Thursday, but didn't bother to leave a card (not even sure if he actually came to my house). I ended up phoning a number I found for MyHermes and a very helpful lady contacted him to make sure he knows where to go (he claimed he left a card, so I think he didn't know where to go) and also asked her to ask him to come either before 3 or after 3.40 on Friday. Bloody bloke turned up at 3.07 (!), I was literally about to get in my car, so I could've missed him again if I had left just a minute earlier. Ugh. You would think that if you attempt delivery twice around the same time and noone is in, then you would try a slightly different time. He didn't look like someone I'd trust with a bag of rubbish, let alone valuable packages, but luckily my stuff was all fine.
> 
> This is my HP haul:
> 
> ...



Oh how annoying - it's one of the few occasions a disabled hubby comes in handy!!!  At least you got them in the end.  Pretty little haul, sorry to hear the CAs were a disappointment - they look nice enough, and at least they're cheap!  I only bought the pale pink FUN, but I have a fancy for a few more of them.  Love the EdM mani, very pretty.  The Takko is nice too, but chipping so quickly is very poor.
Cheers for the EP pics, I'd probably only have bought the blue if I'd seen them in advance - they're nice enough, but not unique.  It's made up my mind to skip the others  - though if I see the blue at a decent price in a blog sale, I'll be tempted.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2016)

New mani - Girly Bits: A Twinkle In Time:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fab haul!  The Glams do look nice.  I don't know Top Shelf, but they look pretty too.  I see you've fallen for Grace-full...



I only know Top Shelf because they take part in the Hela Holo Customs group. Second time they were makers and their polishes as very pretty. From Grace-full I really wanted the pink and purple flakie polishes, so chucked in a couple for good measures. I still only have 6 polishes from them. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh how annoying - it's one of the few occasions a disabled hubby comes in handy!!!  At least you got them in the end.  Pretty little haul, sorry to hear the CAs were a disappointment - they look nice enough, and at least they're cheap!  I only bought the pale pink FUN, but I have a fancy for a few more of them.  Love the EdM mani, very pretty.  The Takko is nice too, but chipping so quickly is very poor.
> Cheers for the EP pics, I'd probably only have bought the blue if I'd seen them in advance - they're nice enough, but not unique.  It's made up my mind to skip the others  - though if I see the blue at a decent price in a blog sale, I'll be tempted.



Oh, sorry to hear your hubby is disabled, I didn't know that. But I guess that's handy for receiving packages. Mind you, I prefer not having anyone here to receive mine.  

Thank you. 

Yeah, I like February (and March too), but I can live without them. January is really not my thing. I won't be ordering them this year for sure now. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Girly Bits: A Twinkle In Time:
> View attachment 53614



This is so pretty, I have this too.

I received my huge Femme Fatale order today, I missed the DHL guy yesterday. They are very very pretty, I don't even have any I'm not sure about now. Luckily I got Eliza, Euna didn't look that interesting, but I might buy it from the stockists to complete the set. Evil Queen is gorgeous, but I'm sure it's very similar to EP Entwined, and the COTM is really pretty too. I also got a Sayuri polish that I'd been eyeing up for a while.




View attachment 53646


I've now completely run out of space in my Femme Fatale drawer, half of these won't fit. My EdM drawer is also full, and in fact most of them are. I seriously need to figure out a way of not buying more polish. But then I see a new collection and I NEED them. Even though I obviously don't. 

Current mani is Urban Decay Big Bang (2011 untried) with Ever After Yours. It's a pretty magenta jelly with lots of flakies, but the flakies don't really stand out. I guess the base is a bit too dark.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Anneri (Apr 21, 2016)

Hm, I'm not totally convinced of the new EPs. Seem nice, but I can get a nice holo anywhere, right?

Woohooo Anitacska, that's some FF p0rn! I'll get mine next week when I'm in Singapore - Grace has kindly agreed to drop them off at our hotel. Soo looking forward to them!

Allright ladies, I need your help. I just got Girl on Fire (Glam), and thought it would be a nice coral. Instead it looks like a coppery light red and I think it's awfully unflattering. What do you think? And what can I do to it to make it better? Nail art suggestions! Anything? Gah.

ok, these are just snaps I took in the bathroom pre-cleanup:


----------



## Anneri (Apr 21, 2016)

Drat, I don't get the new site!!!! Why did it post the same pic twice now? Gah!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2016)

A couple more. She put a little unicorn after them (that doesn't show in my pictures), so guessing it's a unicorn collection. I'm expecting to see a light purple and/or light green next.





I expect she will not make this a pre-order like she did with the last collection. I also wonder if it'll be unannounced. My money is on this releasing on Saturday/Sunday next week.

EDIT: Just had the e-mail about the restock, it's THIS Sunday at 10 am PDT (6 pm UK time). 4 new colours, the last collection + Dime Piece and she's bringing back the overpriced logo T-shirts.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hm, I'm not totally convinced of the new EPs. Seem nice, but I can get a nice holo anywhere, right?
> 
> Woohooo Anitacska, that's some FF p0rn! I'll get mine next week when I'm in Singapore - Grace has kindly agreed to drop them off at our hotel. Soo looking forward to them!
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree, although I do really like this blue and the pink I've just posted above. Not sure about the silver/light pink whatever it is.

That's kind of Grace! Bet you'll love your FFs!

Oh that's annoying about Girl on Fire. I didn't get that one, quite happy now that I didn't. You could always add some stamping, or just take it off if you don't like it?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2016)

Current mani is Zoya Logan with Different Dimension Oogie Boogie (Mystery Villain #6). My camera refused to pick up the gold shimmer in Logan, so annoying, hence the yellow fingers (I tried adjusting the colour).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I only know Top Shelf because they take part in the Hela Holo Customs group. Second time they were makers and their polishes as very pretty. From Grace-full I really wanted the pink and purple flakie polishes, so chucked in a couple for good measures. I still only have 6 polishes from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!
Nice haul, all very pretty - but of course Evil Queen is my fave!  I will try to resist buying any of them...  we'll see!
Love your mani, it's a really nice shade and the two work so well together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hm, I'm not totally convinced of the new EPs. Seem nice, but I can get a nice holo anywhere, right?
> 
> Woohooo Anitacska, that's some FF p0rn! I'll get mine next week when I'm in Singapore - Grace has kindly agreed to drop them off at our hotel. Soo looking forward to them!
> 
> ...



Home delivery is an excellent service - how lovely!!!
I plan to try for the EPs but I don't imagine I'll get them.
The Glam isn't my kind of shade either - but I don't think I have it.  Personally, it's what glitter topcoats were made for!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani is Zoya Logan with Different Dimension Oogie Boogie (Mystery Villain #6). My camera refused to pick up the gold shimmer in Logan, so annoying, hence the yellow fingers (I tried adjusting the colour).
> 
> View attachment 53675
> View attachment 53676



Nice combo!  I really like the DD.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

New mani is Enchanted Polish July 2015:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone had any luck with the EP restock? I managed to get the new pink one, but that's all. All the others were in carts immediately and I had to feed my children, so couldn't keep trying. So infuriating, why can't she make enough or do a bloody pre-order? Sometimes I really hate her and myself for giving her more money!


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, I forgot all about the darn polishes! It's my BD so I've been doing other things than stalking. She says they will come back soon, so maybe then.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone had any luck with the EP restock? I managed to get the new pink one, but that's all. All the others were in carts immediately and I had to feed my children, so couldn't keep trying. So infuriating, why can't she make enough or do a bloody pre-order? Sometimes I really hate her and myself for giving her more money!



I got two!  Spent about 20 minutes trying for the third one I wanted, but gave up after that - Morpheus needed serious cuddles and wouldn't let me keep refreshing!  Might get Alicorn next time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> Well, I forgot all about the darn polishes! It's my BD so I've been doing other things than stalking. She says they will come back soon, so maybe then.



Happy Birthday!!!  Hope you're blinging it up!!!!  Better having fun than F5-ing a laptop...
x


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> Well, I forgot all about the darn polishes! It's my BD so I've been doing other things than stalking. She says they will come back soon, so maybe then.



Happy birthday!  Sorry you forgot, hopefully they'll come back. It really was a joke. The one I got had better be worth it!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got two!  Spent about 20 minutes trying for the third one I wanted, but gave up after that - Morpheus needed serious cuddles and wouldn't let me keep refreshing!  Might get Alicorn next time.



Yay, well done! I probably could've got another one if I had had time to refresh, but I didn't. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks, girls! And congrats on your catches!

A fresh mani post (sorry for the hands): EdM LE 24. Super pigmented, could be a one coater. I got an iPad but I don't know if I'm going to post this unforgiving pics.


----------



## MRV (Apr 24, 2016)

BTW, Anita, I saw an add today: they have made salmiakki sparkling water!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!
> Nice haul, all very pretty - but of course Evil Queen is my fave!  I will try to resist buying any of them...  we'll see!
> Love your mani, it's a really nice shade and the two work so well together.



Thank you! 

Aah, yes, the Evil Queen is very pretty. But like I said, if you have Entwined, you're probably good. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice combo!  I really like the DD.



Thanks. I love these Villain polishes she makes, they're all full of glitter and flakies and give really good coverage (2 coats I think this was). I have another one on the way to me.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Enchanted Polish July 2015:
> 
> View attachment 53706
> View attachment 53707
> ...



Very pretty. But... it's April!  My OCD won't let me use monthly polishes in the wrong month, lol. 



MRV said:


> Thanks, girls! And congrats on your catches!
> 
> A fresh mani post (sorry for the hands): EdM LE 24. Super pigmented, could be a one coater. I got an iPad but I don't know if I'm going to post this unforgiving pics.
> 
> View attachment 53711



Thanks. This is very pretty. I don't see anything wrong with your hand either. 



MRV said:


> BTW, Anita, I saw an add today: they have made salmiakki sparkling water!



Whaaaat? That's just weird, lol. 

Recent two manis, first one is Colors by Llarowe True Colors with Freckles Polish I'm The Fairest. The CbL was one of my first polishes from the brand. I tried stamping on the accents with the CbL, but it doesn't really show. It was better irl. Please excuse the tipwear in the second picture, the sun didn't come out on day 1, but the holo was so pretty, I needed to capture it.





The second one is China Glaze Splish Splash with Urban Outfitters Mystic River. 





Currently waiting for MyHermes to bring my PTR box. Yes, I've bought it again, but that Lilypad was too pretty to miss....


----------



## Anneri (Apr 25, 2016)

Happy belated birthday MRV!!!! Greetings from Singapore! I didn't even try for the EPs, but I went quite wild in the shopping malls over here. Compared to Europe it's not exactly cheap, but cheaper than Shanghai, and with a much better offerings, so I was happy. I got my first Hakuhodo brushes!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Enchanted Polish July 2015:
> 
> View attachment 53706
> View attachment 53707
> ...



Nice!
Mermaid-y lol




MRV said:


> Thanks, girls! And congrats on your catches!
> 
> A fresh mani post (sorry for the hands): EdM LE 24. Super pigmented, could be a one coater. I got an iPad but I don't know if I'm going to post this unforgiving pics.
> 
> View attachment 53711




I like that green


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2016)

Pedi with Orly Country Club Khaki yesterday
Haven't worn polish on my fingers in a long time.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Happy belated birthday MRV!!!! Greetings from Singapore! I didn't even try for the EPs, but I went quite wild in the shopping malls over here. Compared to Europe it's not exactly cheap, but cheaper than Shanghai, and with a much better offerings, so I was happy. I got my first Hakuhodo brushes!!!



Sounds like you're having fun in Singapore! Have you met Grace yet? What's she like?



awickedshape said:


> Pedi with Orly Country Club Khaki yesterday
> Haven't worn polish on my fingers in a long time.
> 
> 
> View attachment 53730



Haha, I haven't painted my toes since last September. And judging by the weather here (we had snow showers today!) I won't be wearing flip flops anytime soon. 

Here's the PTR box. The Lilypad is very pretty and the FM was a nice surprise, it has lots of shimmer that doesn't show up in the pictures. 




My current mani is Urban Decay Fbomb (2011 untried) with YSL Silver stamping and Barry M Moonlight on the accents. The UD was a dream to apply, almost a one coater. Not exactly a colour I would normally wear (came in a set), but very elegant. The picture in the shade shows its true colour.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds like you're having fun in Singapore! Have you met Grace yet? What's she like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snow showers? Wow. I'very never seen snow! It's been so hot here, we're barely getting any rain.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Snow showers? Wow. I'very never seen snow! It's been so hot here, we're barely getting any rain.



Where do you live? Yeah, that's the UK for you. We don't have much snow in winter (especially down here in the South East), but we usually have some when we shouldn't. Didn't settle though, it's not that cold.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Where do you live? Yeah, that's the UK for you. We don't have much snow in winter (especially down here in the South East), but we usually have some when we shouldn't. Didn't settle though, it's not that cold.



Ah!
I'm in Trinidad, in the Caribbean. Today is around 32 degrees Celsius and that's a bit cooler that it has been lately because we got five minutes of light rain just now


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ah!
> I'm in Trinidad, in the Caribbean. Today is around 32 degrees Celsius and that's a bit cooler that it has been lately because we got five minutes of light rain just now



Oh wow! Can we swap for a week please, lol?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 26, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh wow! Can we swap for a week please, lol?



I'd love to!
Just point me towards the Lake District first lol


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2016)

In case anyone didn't get the e-mail, EP pre-order for the April and May mysteries is this Saturday. I'm passing on them again.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 30, 2016)

Veeeeeeery pretty manis (and pedis!) all around! I especially liked Anitacska's red one, MRV's green one and PQ's EP!

i'm back from Singapore with my FFs (Grace did drop them off at the hotel when we were out to have dinner, so we haven't actually met) here they are! (With a token kpt polish)







That's FF But a dream with glam florals for spring marbled on top. A bit of a marbling fail, but the FF was so sheer in the warm state that I really needed to add something. It was so funny, I put the FF on when I still was in Singapore and couldn't believe how sheer and pale that nice turquoise polish looked on my nails - and then I realized it was a thermal and it was just too hot to ever show the cold state!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 30, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Veeeeeeery pretty manis (and pedis!) all around! I especially liked Anitacska's red one, MRV's green one and PQ's EP!
> 
> i'm back from Singapore with my FFs (Grace did drop them off at the hotel when we were out to have dinner, so we haven't actually met) here they are! (With a token kpt polish)
> 
> ...



Thank you! Pretty haul and mani! Sounds like you had a nice time in Singapore and yay for Grace dropping off your polishes. 

I'm really tired today, stayed up until 2 am last night to catch the Femme Fatale oops sale. Then I couldn't sleep for another hour due to the adrenalin rush. But I'm really happy I've managed to grab all 8, even the ones that only had very limited quantities available (20-50). Yay for me! The May COTM and the two FB group exclusives are so pretty too, once again I'll have 10+ polishes for the DHL delivery. 

Was gutted to see that Glam Polish pulled 3 shades from the King collection, I wanted those the most of course. Apparently another indie maker was claiming that the little shards used in those curl and stick out and they're rubbish, so Rachel decided to pull them. But all the bloggers who swatched them said they were fine. I don't know. So I only ordered Viva Las Vegas, but also got the 6 Hawaii polishes and the 2 missing ones from Truly Outrageous. 

Anyway, my Stackry stuff came 2 days ago, only took 2 days to arrive, which is very impressive. 

View attachment 53858
View attachment 53859

View attachment 53861
View attachment 53862


Latest two manis. First is Glam Polish Opulent topped with Essence Gold Fingers that made it crazy sparkly. 





Second is Bear Pawlish Luscious in Holo with Models Own Disco Mix (2011 untried) on the accents. The Bear is pretty, but not really holo. 





Oh and one more thing, I've seen swatches of the new EPs, Pegacorn is so much darker and more green than the bottle shot, Unipeg is pretty, but also seems darker, and Alicorn is just another grey holo with purple sheen. Apparently very similar to Up In Smoke. I will try for Pegacorn if and when she restocks, but passing on Alicorn. Much prefer Majestic to UIS anyway and I have both.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

MRV said:


> Thanks, girls! And congrats on your catches!
> 
> A fresh mani post (sorry for the hands): EdM LE 24. Super pigmented,  could be a one coater. I got an iPad but I don't know if I'm going to  post this unforgiving pics.
> 
> View attachment 53711






That's really pretty - and your hand looks fine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aah, yes, the Evil Queen is very pretty. But like I said, if you have Entwined, you're probably good.
> 
> ...



I knew it would freak someone out...!
These are both really nice manis.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Nice!
> Mermaid-y lol
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds like you're having fun in Singapore! Have you met Grace yet? What's she like?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can never resist a Lilypad!
Nice red and pretty stamping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ah!
> I'm in Trinidad, in the Caribbean. Today is around 32 degrees Celsius and that's a bit cooler that it has been lately because we got five minutes of light rain just now



OK now I'm properly jealous, I'd love to live in the Caribbean!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> In case anyone didn't get the e-mail, EP pre-order for the April and May mysteries is this Saturday. I'm passing on them again.



Me too - the swatches of the last lot were NOT for me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Veeeeeeery pretty manis (and pedis!) all around! I especially liked Anitacska's red one, MRV's green one and PQ's EP!
> 
> i'm back from Singapore with my FFs (Grace did drop them off at the hotel when we were out to have dinner, so we haven't actually met) here they are! (With a token kpt polish)
> 
> ...



Very nice - and what a funny surprise!  I am fed up with feeling cold...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Pretty haul and mani! Sounds like you had a nice time in Singapore and yay for Grace dropping off your polishes.
> 
> I'm really tired today, stayed up until 2 am last night to catch the Femme Fatale oops sale. Then I couldn't sleep for another hour due to the adrenalin rush. But I'm really happy I've managed to grab all 8, even the ones that only had very limited quantities available (20-50). Yay for me! The May COTM and the two FB group exclusives are so pretty too, once again I'll have 10+ polishes for the DHL delivery.
> 
> ...



Another fab haul!
Interesting about the EPs, glad I went for it, the paleness did worry me!
Love both your manis - especially the Bear, which I do have!
Didn't know about the FF sale, grrr as usual!
I wanted all four of the Glams they pulled, was guessing it was the sticky-up shards though - I read a review which mentioned them, and I was a bit surprised the advice was to push them in individually with a toothpick - sounds like hard work!  They were the only ones I wanted from the King collection (got five of the Hawaiians though) - plus of course the free with collection one, which of course like Evil Queen I was never going to get anyway.  Hope the reformulations are as good as the originals, and of course I'll get them when they come out - but single shipping is always better for price.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!





PearlyQueen said:


> OK now I'm properly jealous, I'd love to live in the Caribbean!



It has its moments


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I knew it would freak someone out...!
> These are both really nice manis.



Thank you! Haha, yes, I'm too ODC to do that. 



PearlyQueen said:


> You can never resist a Lilypad!
> Nice red and pretty stamping!



I did like the look of the other polishes too. I don't order everything Lilypad brings out, have passed on the What's Indie Box a few times now because the Lilypad just wasn't to my taste (and the other polishes didn't tempt me either). I've ordered the recent My Favourite Things box mostly because of the Ever After, and believe it or not, I'll probably sell the Lilypad from it as it's a red creme which is really not my thing. A friend of mine really likes reds, so hoping she will take it off my hands. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Another fab haul!
> Interesting about the EPs, glad I went for it, the paleness did worry me!
> Love both your manis - especially the Bear, which I do have!
> Didn't know about the FF sale, grrr as usual!
> I wanted all four of the Glams they pulled, was guessing it was the sticky-up shards though - I read a review which mentioned them, and I was a bit surprised the advice was to push them in individually with a toothpick - sounds like hard work!  They were the only ones I wanted from the King collection (got five of the Hawaiians though) - plus of course the free with collection one, which of course like Evil Queen I was never going to get anyway.  Hope the reformulations are as good as the originals, and of course I'll get them when they come out - but single shipping is always better for price.



I wouldn't mind if they were pale, it's the fact that she never provided swatches and her bottle shots are so inaccurate is what bothers me. But Unipeg does look very pretty and so does Pegacorn, hopefully I will be able to order that next time. 

Thank you!

About the FF sale, are you on Facebook? It's really worth joining the Femme Fatale Fiends group as most of these sales happen there. She also does group exclusives quite frequently and the voting for COTM shades happens there too. Even if you don't use FB frequently, just make an account for polish related stuff. 

Oh yes, you're right, it was 4 polishes she pulled! By the way the red one isn't free, it's just only available if you order the set unlike The Evil Queen was. It's $66 for the 6 polishes, $11.50 for one. Bit cheeky really.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Haha, yes, I'm too ODC to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not on Facebook - so I guess I miss out on a lot.
I'd misunderstood about the red Glam, so not even free, just making us buy 5 polishes we don't want to be able to pay for the one we do???
These people are now taking the micky (or something!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2016)

New mani is Femme Fatale Enchanted Desire:


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Femme Fatale Enchanted Desire:
> View attachment 53887
> View attachment 53888
> View attachment 53889
> View attachment 53890



Looks good.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not on Facebook - so I guess I miss out on a lot.
> I'd misunderstood about the red Glam, so not even free, just making us buy 5 polishes we don't want to be able to pay for the one we do???
> These people are now taking the micky (or something!).



Yeah, I thought it would be free, maybe it would've been with the whole 9 polishes? Don't know. I wasn't going to get the set anyway and once she pulled the 4 nicest colours, I only ordered the multicolour glitter one. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Femme Fatale Enchanted Desire:
> View attachment 53887
> View attachment 53888
> View attachment 53889
> View attachment 53890



This is very pretty. I really must wear more of my FFs. 

My current mani is Kiko 277 with Lilypad Lacquer Enrich Your Life. It's more fuchsia than the pictures show, but couldn't get a properly colour accurate one. 





Yesterday I had a bit of time and managed to rearrange my drawers to make space for all my new FFs and Lilypads, but I'm seriously running out of space and I'm about to hit the 4000 mark.  Eeek! Somebody take away my credit cards and my Paypal password, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2016)

How is everyone? I'm having a bit of a tough time this week. Two of the children plus I have colds/coughs/dodgy tummies, so I've not had much energy to do anything and I had one or two children at home with me 3 days this week. Last night I was woken up twice by them too. Yawn! 

Also feeling a bit down about not being able to stop buying np, I've literally placed an order so far every day this month. And today I had to take my car in to be checked as they found a lot of oil on the engine last time, and it'll cost over £150 to fix. Plus I have to pay car tax this month. And my gas and energy bill has gone up by about 50%.  Anyone has a rock I could hide under?

Anyway, here are a couple of manis. First is Darling Diva The Witching Hour stamped with Color Alike Fairy Forest. My camera would not want to pick up its true colour, the DD is dark slightly blue-ish green, the CA is medium grass green. Ugh. The picture in the shade is probably the most colour accurate, but doesn't show the holo of course.






The second mani is more of an experiment than a mani, lol. I wanted to wear EP May 2013, but also wanted to see if the Lilypad I had heard is a dupe for it, is actually a dupe. So I ended up wearing the EP on one finger (middle), the Lilypad on two fingers and Elevation Angels Are The Yeti Of The Clouds 2 on the accents. As you can see the LL is not a dupe, it has such a strong violet sheen to it, even though the base colours are very similar. Also, I have to admit, I don't love May 2013 as much as I thought I would. It looks way brighter in the bottle than on my nails. Just as well I didn't pay a fortune for it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2016)

Forgot to show you the only thing that arrived this week, the April My Favourites Box. I have to admit, PearlyQueen, I do love the Lilypad as well, so will be keeping it, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Looks good.



Thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I thought it would be free, maybe it would've been with the whole 9 polishes? Don't know. I wasn't going to get the set anyway and once she pulled the 4 nicest colours, I only ordered the multicolour glitter one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is lovely!  Kiko is a brand I've managed to avoid, but they always look fantastic when I see them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> How is everyone? I'm having a bit of a tough time this week. Two of the children plus I have colds/coughs/dodgy tummies, so I've not had much energy to do anything and I had one or two children at home with me 3 days this week. Last night I was woken up twice by them too. Yawn!
> 
> Also feeling a bit down about not being able to stop buying np, I've literally placed an order so far every day this month. And today I had to take my car in to be checked as they found a lot of oil on the engine last time, and it'll cost over £150 to fix. Plus I have to pay car tax this month. And my gas and energy bill has gone up by about 50%.  Anyone has a rock I could hide under?
> 
> ...



Sorry you're having a bit of a tough time hun.  
I know what you mean about NP shopping, it is really addictive, and I've been completely unable to stop too, and not even that great at cutting down, though I do try to trim at least a couple of polishes from any orders I'm making!
Your manis look pretty - so sorry about the EP though, it's sooo annoying when something you've wanted for ages turns out disappointing.  Looks nice though, and at least you didn't get scalped on the price.  The polish I properly envy from these is the Elevation Yeti, I tried and tried to get it when it was being released but failed every time.  And now that I've seen it on you, I really wish it was mine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to show you the only thing that arrived this week, the April My Favourites Box. I have to admit, PearlyQueen, I do love the Lilypad as well, so will be keeping it, lol.
> 
> View attachment 54032




That's actually a really pretty box - and I don't blame you for keeping such a stunner of a red!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2016)

I had a massive breakage on one nail yesterday, it looks awful!  Can't decide whether to make them all horrid little stumps together or if I should let it look like a weird stunted dwarf in the middle of the tall beauties around it!!!
My nails have been fairly good for a while now, and any cracks have been caught and repaired before they came right off, this is the first like this for ages. 
What do you do?


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is lovely!  Kiko is a brand I've managed to avoid, but they always look fantastic when I see them.



Thanks. Yes, Kiko polishes are really nice, very affordable and come in loads of stunning colours. I'd definitely recommend them. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry you're having a bit of a tough time hun.
> I know what you mean about NP shopping, it is really addictive, and I've been completely unable to stop too, and not even that great at cutting down, though I do try to trim at least a couple of polishes from any orders I'm making!
> Your manis look pretty - so sorry about the EP though, it's sooo annoying when something you've wanted for ages turns out disappointing.  Looks nice though, and at least you didn't get scalped on the price.  The polish I properly envy from these is the Elevation Yeti, I tried and tried to get it when it was being released but failed every time.  And now that I've seen it on you, I really wish it was mine!



Thank you. We've had a nice weekend so far, so feeling a bit better. 

My biggest achievement for this week was not ordering anything yesterday! Woohoo!  There's still a few things I really want at the moment, but nothing is urgent, so I'll hold out a bit. I saw on IG that EP will restock the new polishes soon, now I'm thinking I might get Alicorn after all, someone posted some really pretty pictures on FB. Argh!

Thanks. I agree, the EvP is my favourite of the 3 too. It's alright about May 2013, it's pretty and I'm glad I have it, but yeah, it's definitely not that amazing. 



PearlyQueen said:


> That's actually a really pretty box - and I don't blame you for keeping such a stunner of a red!



Thanks. I thought it was more a creme than holo, but it has a nice amount of holo to it and it's not an orangey red which is what I really don't like. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I had a massive breakage on one nail yesterday, it looks awful!  Can't decide whether to make them all horrid little stumps together or if I should let it look like a weird stunted dwarf in the middle of the tall beauties around it!!!
> My nails have been fairly good for a while now, and any cracks have been caught and repaired before they came right off, this is the first like this for ages.
> What do you do?



Sorry about the breakage.  My middle nail broke the other day too. My nails aren't very long usually, so I don't tend to cut them down to the same length, but maybe trim them down a bit to not be too different. If I cut mine down everytime one breaks, I'd never have long nails!

No new mani today, but I did my first pedi of the year last night seeing as it's suddenly summer here in the UK. It's CbL Seahawks Lime. So much holo! 

View attachment 54066


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Yes, Kiko polishes are really nice, very affordable and come in loads of stunning colours. I'd definitely recommend them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice green!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2016)

OK, I left it, wonder if you'll spot it in my new mani - Powder Perfect Woodcutter:



My cunning plan of hiding it behind a neutral hasn't really worked!


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> OK, I left it, wonder if you'll spot it in my new mani - Powder Perfect Woodcutter:
> View attachment 54070
> 
> 
> My cunning plan of hiding it behind a neutral hasn't really worked!



Hahaha, yeah, can definitely see it. It will grow out quickly I'm sure. 

I did a new mani last night too, it's Urban Decay White Widow (2011 untried) with Glam Polish Dreamscape over it. I love this so much. 





My Femme Fatale order is coming on Wednesday, woohoo! Also my C4N order should be here any day now, although the tracking has stopped at LA again as usual. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, yeah, can definitely see it. It will grow out quickly I'm sure.
> 
> I did a new mani last night too, it's Urban Decay White Widow (2011 untried) with Glam Polish Dreamscape over it. I love this so much.
> 
> ...



Hopefully it will!  Or I'll break another and chop the rest....
Pretty mani!
Yay for deliveries!


----------



## Anneri (May 10, 2016)

Hey there, hope you're all recovering from your mishaps! Did you get your FFs today, Anitacsks?  I love mine, will have to order some more when there's a restock on Hypnotic Polish.

Did you see that there's going to be a pre-order at Takko Polish for a new collection? So far I've seen swatches for three new polishes, but nothing has tickled my fancy yet. Has anybody ever ordered at her store directly? Is she better than Chelsea from EP?

Saw earlier that EDM will not longer sold at Meimei and got some that I always meant to buy with a 25% discount. Copper Patina, the holo version of it, The Pretender and Maddie's Magenta. 

Otherwise I got a cold that has been kicking my butt, and right when I felt first the container with all our things arrived and it was a total pandemonium. Happily I'm reunited with all of my mu and polishes, and everything survived! Yay! But with everything, I wasn't in the mood at all to do my nails. Ugh. Will post a mani later!


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hey there, hope you're all recovering from your mishaps! Did you get your FFs today, Anitacsks?  I love mine, will have to order some more when there's a restock on Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> Did you see that there's going to be a pre-order at Takko Polish for a new collection? So far I've seen swatches for three new polishes, but nothing has tickled my fancy yet. Has anybody ever ordered at her store directly? Is she better than Chelsea from EP?
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you have a cold. But glad all your stuff had arrived safely!

No, my Femme Fatales haven't come yet, the tracking still shows the package departed Hong Kong at 3 am, so it probably won't come today. Ah well, tomorrow's another day.

My C4N package hasn't come yet either, tracking stopped 6 days ago in LA. I don't know what it is with LA, tracking often doesn't update until after I receive my packages. Oh well, it's only been 8 days, so not worried yet.

I've never ordered from Takko, apparently the restocks are crazy, but the pre-order sounds like a good idea. Unfortunately the time is usually stupid o'clock here in the UK, I think it's 1.30 am this time, so I won't be ordering. I like the polishes I have, but I'm not crazy enough for them to stay up late. Also I believe she doesn't ship internationally, although that wouldn't be a problem for me.

I've seen on FB that the EP mysteries have started shipping already, so I have my money on a restock this weekend. Still not sure if I should get Alicorn, I like it better in some pictures than others. 

Managed to snap a few pictures of my current mani before it started raining again, we've had 2 days of rain so far, and before then it was 26 degrees at the weekend. Crazy weather. Have a massive headache as a result, it's so humid. 

Mani is Naild' It Aurora's Grape Escape and Elevation Echinops.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2016)

I'm going to spam you with loads of nail polish porn today, got 3 packages this week, from Color4Nails, Femme Fatale and Stackry! Plus a few bits from friends on Facebook.

View attachment 54182
View attachment 54184
View attachment 54185
View attachment 54186



View attachment 54189
View attachment 54190


The FFs are all oops colours except the 3 on the right in the top row. The purple in the middle is the COTM, the two on the right are the FB group exclusives.

I also got these 3 polishes from a friend and EP June 2013 (woohoo!) from someone on Facebook.





My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Singapore Skyline with OPI Don't Speak 18k Gold topper on the accents.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hey there, hope you're all recovering from your mishaps! Did you get your FFs today, Anitacsks?  I love mine, will have to order some more when there's a restock on Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> Did you see that there's going to be a pre-order at Takko Polish for a new collection? So far I've seen swatches for three new polishes, but nothing has tickled my fancy yet. Has anybody ever ordered at her store directly? Is she better than Chelsea from EP?
> 
> ...



Hmmm. I've never ordered direct from Takko as I never know about it and even if I did it's always at stupid o'clock.  I like the look of a couple of these, and 1:30 am at the weekend is do-able, I may have to try it!
Yay for a discount, the only one of those I have is the magenta, and it's awesome!  I think I got my first EdMs at MeiMei, shame they've gone their separate ways.
Boo to a cold, yay to your stuff, boo to pandemonium, yay to survival, boo for no mani moods...
xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you have a cold. But glad all your stuff had arrived safely!
> 
> No, my Femme Fatales haven't come yet, the tracking still shows the package departed Hong Kong at 3 am, so it probably won't come today. Ah well, tomorrow's another day.
> 
> ...




Pretty!  And a proper arty photo too!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I'm going to spam you with loads of nail polish porn today, got 3 packages this week, from Color4Nails, Femme Fatale and Stackry! Plus a few bits from friends on Facebook.
> 
> View attachment 54182
> View attachment 54184
> ...




Loving your nail mail!  I would happily snaffle a load of those!
Pretty mani too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2016)

My new mani is Powder Perfect Purple Succulent:


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty!  And a proper arty photo too!!!



Thank you! Haha, yes, I thought I'd make the most of my wisteria. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Loving your nail mail!  I would happily snaffle a load of those!
> Pretty mani too.



Thank you. There are definitely some pretties there. Well, I like them all, lol. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Powder Perfect Purple Succulent:
> View attachment 54214



Pretty mani. 

Here are my two recent manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer Pink Pennies with Alchemy Lacquers Spessartite of Time on the accents. Both duochrome, so took a few photos.  







Current mani is Mac Jade Dragon (2011 untried) with Femme Fatale Jewels from the Deep. Stamped with CbL High School was Rough Man, but it didn't come out too well. Also my camera thinks the FF is blue, but it's much more green (although does have a blue duochrome to it).





My PTR box is due to arrive today, although I'm only keeping the FF and Danglefoot, I've managed to find buyers for the CbL and Bear. They're nice too, but I have enough hot pink holos and reds.


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Haha, yes, I thought I'd make the most of my wisteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just popping in to say OMG!!! Your last mani is incredibly pretty!!! Wow.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Just popping in to say OMG!!! Your last mani is incredibly pretty!!! Wow.



Aaw, thank you!


----------



## Anneri (May 18, 2016)

Did someone manage to get the exclusive EPs at LiveLove? Meh, I'd really loved the green one with the flakies!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Did someone manage to get the exclusive EPs at LiveLove? Meh, I'd really loved the green one with the flakies!



Yeah, I got all 3 and PQ got 2. I did text you, but I'm guessing you might not be using your old number anymore. Plus I guess you were asleep at the time. It was 10 pm here.


----------



## Anneri (May 19, 2016)

Yes, it was 5am!  (I still have the old number, but sometimes messages are delayed. I got it after I posted here this morning.) 
How did you both do it - use Stackry? Because I guess for me it wouldn't be really smart to let it ship to Germany with her shipping fees!

I guess another restock is in store for us at Pshiiit because of the new shade the French Iger posted, which means it'll be an epic clusterf**** again. I'll see if I even try to get one, because last time, I think I stalked for three days but got nothing... But the shade is really pretty...

But I guess my new favourite polish line is FF anyways!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Yes, it was 5am!  (I still have the old number, but sometimes messages are delayed. I got it after I posted here this morning.)
> How did you both do it - use Stackry? Because I guess for me it wouldn't be really smart to let it ship to Germany with her shipping fees!
> 
> I guess another restock is in store for us at Pshiiit because of the new shade the French Iger posted, which means it'll be an epic clusterf**** again. I'll see if I even try to get one, because last time, I think I stalked for three days but got nothing... But the shade is really pretty...
> ...



I'm sorry you missed them, but LLP said they might be restocked. Hopefully it'll be announced this time. I just happened to see their post go up on IG, so jumped on it immediately, must have been one of the first orders placed. Even on the FB site nobody knew until I posted. 

Yes, I did have mine sent to the US, not Stackry actually, I'm trying out another forwarder that doesn't have consolidation fees or hazmat fees, fingers crossed they'll be okay. Others I know use them for shipping nail polish, so hopefully it's going to be fine. They use DHL same as Stackry. 

Apparently Dragon Egg won't be a French exclusive, this is according to the swatcher. We shall see. It's very pretty and I would love to get it. 

For those who haven't seen it, this is Dragon Egg:




I totally agree about FF, I've been buying everything she's brought out lately. That and Glam Polish. Their next two collections are based on Alice in Wonderland (what a surprise) and Cry Baby (the Johnny Depp film). Haven't seen pictures, but the Alice one will probably have some gorgeous bright colours.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2016)

In case you didn't get the e-mail:




Ugh, I wish it wasn't at 6 pm, the worst time for me on a Sunday. I guess I'll have to hope I can grab what I want immediately as I won't have time to be refreshing for cartdrops.


----------



## Anneri (May 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> In case you didn't get the e-mail:
> 
> View attachment 54296
> 
> ...




Midnight for me. Bloody hell. Also, I was kinda cranky today and the last sentence annoyed the sh** out of me. 'And maybe something new'?! Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Midnight for me. Bloody hell. Also, I was kinda cranky today and the last sentence annoyed the sh** out of me. 'And maybe something new'?! Argh!



I'd rather it was midnight than 6 pm to be honest, I have to cook, feed children, wash up, send children up for bath and getting ready for bed - just the worst time. Oh well.

The "maybe something new" is sure to be Dragon Egg. But again, only one IGer posted about it, no mention on the EP IG feed. I don't get her at all.


----------



## Anneri (May 20, 2016)

Quick question - can someone run me through the process of ordering directly at FF? I think you all have done so in the past, right? Does she send to Europe and how much is shipping? Cost-wise, is it better to do that or wait for European stockists to get the collections?

I just saw that FF will release a Tolkien collection, and that was (and is) still a fandom that my heart belongs to (I mean, even my screen name is Elvish!). So I guess that I'll need the whole thing... (Will be skipping EP for that.)


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Quick question - can someone run me through the process of ordering directly at FF? I think you all have done so in the past, right? Does she send to Europe and how much is shipping? Cost-wise, is it better to do that or wait for European stockists to get the collections?
> 
> I just saw that FF will release a Tolkien collection, and that was (and is) still a fandom that my heart belongs to (I mean, even my screen name is Elvish!). So I guess that I'll need the whole thing... (Will be skipping EP for that.)



The new collection does look like it's going to be beautiful! This time I'm not sure if I'll order directly, but not because I don't think it's a good idea, I'm just fed up with having to wait in for DHL all the time. Easier to get it from Rainbow Connection or C4N. 

If you do want to order directly, you need a 10 bottle minimum in your order, but it doesn't have to be FF only. She has some nice exclusives and some other brands I like, so usually it's easy to get 10 bottles together. Plus I guess there'll be a COTM again, so that's 9 FFs already. Costwise, it's 47 AUD shipping to the UK, probably the same to all of Europe. The polishes however are MUCH cheaper than at the stockists, so if you order 10 bottles, you're breaking even, more and you're laughing. Would you send them to China or Germany? I think the biggest advantage of ordering directly is that you get them much more quickly than the stockist. Also if she does group exclusives or opps/samples, then that's the only way anyway. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Haha, yes, I thought I'd make the most of my wisteria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely manis - especially the second!  If your CbL buyer falls through, let me know coz it was the one I fancied from the box!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Yes, it was 5am!  (I still have the old number, but sometimes messages are delayed. I got it after I posted here this morning.)
> How did you both do it - use Stackry? Because I guess for me it wouldn't be really smart to let it ship to Germany with her shipping fees!
> 
> I guess another restock is in store for us at Pshiiit because of the new shade the French Iger posted, which means it'll be an epic clusterf**** again. I'll see if I even try to get one, because last time, I think I stalked for three days but got nothing... But the shade is really pretty...
> ...



Hi Anneri, yes I used Stackry (once bitten with customs lol!) - thanks to Anita, I got the two non-nudes (I'm not big on nudes).
I adore Dragon Egg, hoping I snag one!  I'm also on the lookout for Pshiiit restocking Pandore because I'm still lusting after it.
After seeing swatches, I'm really undecided about Alicorn, it's a bit meh, but my "buy all the EPs gene might change my mind - might as well get two as one I think, assuming I get the one I want!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> The new collection does look like it's going to be beautiful! This time I'm not sure if I'll order directly, but not because I don't think it's a good idea, I'm just fed up with having to wait in for DHL all the time. Easier to get it from Rainbow Connection or C4N.
> 
> If you do want to order directly, you need a 10 bottle minimum in your order, but it doesn't have to be FF only. She has some nice exclusives and some other brands I like, so usually it's easy to get 10 bottles together. Plus I guess there'll be a COTM again, so that's 9 FFs already. Costwise, it's 47 AUD shipping to the UK, probably the same to all of Europe. The polishes however are MUCH cheaper than at the stockists, so if you order 10 bottles, you're breaking even, more and you're laughing. Would you send them to China or Germany? I think the biggest advantage of ordering directly is that you get them much more quickly than the stockist. Also if she does group exclusives or opps/samples, then that's the only way anyway.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Just wanted to add, she puts a value of $3AUD per bottle for customs - that means exactly 10 bottles avoids charges with the UK limits, not sure what yours are, but that eleventh bottle costs me a fortune!


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just wanted to add, she puts a value of $3AUD per bottle for customs - that means exactly 10 bottles avoids charges with the UK limits, not sure what yours are, but that eleventh bottle costs me a fortune!



I had 11 bottles plus 2 FUNs last time and no charges, in fact the time before I had no charges for the 25 or however many polishes (the whole of the Enchanted Fables and a couple of extras)! Go figure.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I had 11 bottles plus 2 FUNs last time and no charges, in fact the time before I had no charges for the 25 or however many polishes (the whole of the Enchanted Fables and a couple of extras)! Go figure.



Wow, I always get stung for 11 or more!


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, I always get stung for 11 or more!



Weird. Also last time my Stackry stuff came I didn't get a customs charge, even though I put down $20 value, whereas twice before I did for $19 and $20. It was only £3.50-ish though, so not the end of the world.


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely manis - especially the second!  If your CbL buyer falls through, let me know coz it was the one I fancied from the box!



Sorry, they paid straight after I ordered the box and I've sent it off already. It is very pretty though. Here's the box anyway:

View attachment 54327




PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anneri, yes I used Stackry (once bitten with customs lol!) - thanks to Anita, I got the two non-nudes (I'm not big on nudes).
> I adore Dragon Egg, hoping I snag one!  I'm also on the lookout for Pshiiit restocking Pandore because I'm still lusting after it.
> After seeing swatches, I'm really undecided about Alicorn, it's a bit meh, but my "buy all the EPs gene might change my mind - might as well get two as one I think, assuming I get the one I want!



I'm torn as well on Alicorn. Will definitely go for Pegacorn and Dragon Egg. I bought the nude one with that "buy all the EPs urge", doesn't look very interesting, will probably try and sell it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 22, 2016)

No Dragon Egg 
I guess the topcoat was the extra, I've not bothered with Alicorn alone.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> No Dragon Egg
> I guess the topcoat was the extra, I've not bothered with Alicorn alone.



Yeah, quite disappointing. I didn't get the topcoat either. Haven't even used the others yet. I did get Pegacorn and Alicorn. Nearly gave up on Pegacorn, I missed out on it initially, even though I was on the product page at 6 sharp. I thought I'd wait until the first cartdrop and then leave it. Luckily I grabbed one about 10 minutes into the restock, I wasn't going to try much longer and was all set to let my Alicorn go as well. But got them both in the end.

Dragon Egg is apparently due out in  a couple of weeks and there will be a newsletter out about it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2016)

Here are my latest manis. The first one is possibly the worst polish I own. It's Bells Kandi Medusa, got it from Mei Mei ages ago. It's possibly the ugliest colour both in its warm and cold state. In the warm state it just looks like my nails are really discoloured, in the cold state they look bruised. I kept it on for 2 days as I didn't want my nails to suffer even more, they're in such bad state, but it was truly yucky.






Second one is CbL This Girl is on Fire Help! with Darling Diva Seriously Serious on the accents. Bit more purple irl. I loved this one, both polishes are so pretty.





Current mani is Glam Polish Aries (my starsign) with Essence Glitz & Glam on the accents. The Glam Polish is just so pretty, the pictures don't do it justice, the holo is so strong and it has silver flakies as well. Love it!






Finally here's my Hypnotic Polish haul. I also got a few vinyls, but didn't take pictures of them.





I took a few extra pictures of the Cupcake Polish because it's so pretty. It's their exclusive, Witchery.


----------



## Anneri (May 23, 2016)

Thank you ladies for the deeds on FF! I'll wait and see, I guess, right now I want only four of all eight polishes of the new collection.

I'm quite happy that I didn't stay up for EP, sucks that the extra one was a tc! I hope the one with Dragon's Egg will be a pre-sale (a girl can dream).


Wow, Anitacska, that first polish is fugly! Kudos for wearing it two days! And you got Ambrosial! It's waiting for me at my parents' (where I'm sending all my orders to atm - my mom is a bit shocked right now about the things I order... ). I should have gotten that Cupcake as well - that's a beauty!


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you ladies for the deeds on FF! I'll wait and see, I guess, right now I want only four of all eight polishes of the new collection.
> 
> I'm quite happy that I didn't stay up for EP, sucks that the extra one was a tc! I hope the one with Dragon's Egg will be a pre-sale (a girl can dream).
> 
> ...



Lol, I thought about stamping over it, but I didn't have time during the day and was too tired in the evening, so left it. My nails are in really bad state, peeling like crazy, so didn't want to change my mani straight away, I don't think it's good for them to use nail polish remover every day. I did google this polish, apparently it was supposed to be a green to dark plum, so has clearly faded. I guess this is what happens when I don't use my polishes for years. On the upside, the thermal still works pretty well, lol. 

Yes, I got Ambrosial and Euna!  And yes, that Cupcake is gorgeous!

I don't know if you've ever bought FF eyeshadows, but she's releasing a sampler (of 20 new colours) which looks gorgeous. I think I might get that, eyeshadows don't have to be shipped by DHL, so won't cost much. I think I'll buy the polishes from stockists this time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. The first one is possibly the worst polish I own. It's Bells Kandi Medusa, got it from Mei Mei ages ago. It's possibly the ugliest colour both in its warm and cold state. In the warm state it just looks like my nails are really discoloured, in the cold state they look bruised. I kept it on for 2 days as I didn't want my nails to suffer even more, they're in such bad state, but it was truly yucky.
> 
> View attachment 54340
> View attachment 54341
> ...



Lol, that is one ugly polish!  
However, your other two manis are lovely - my favourite is the CbL (which I do own but haven't worn!).
Lovely haul - I was looking at that Cupcake the other day, looks nicer in your pics than it did in theirs, I may have to get one of these!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2016)

My latest mani is Glam Polish Entrance:


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, that is one ugly polish!
> However, your other two manis are lovely - my favourite is the CbL (which I do own but haven't worn!).
> Lovely haul - I was looking at that Cupcake the other day, looks nicer in your pics than it did in theirs, I may have to get one of these!



Thank you! Yes, that CbL is very pretty. And the Cupcake is a must have!  



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glam Polish Entrance:
> View attachment 54359
> View attachment 54360



This is very pretty! One of my untrieds. 

I've been very good all week and haven't bought anything. There are a few more upcoming collections that I have my eye on of course, but I'm going to sit it out until the end of May. That's the plan anyway, lol. 

My two recent manis, first is OPI The Color to Watch (2011 untried) over black (it's very very sheer) with Polished by KPT Lumieres on the accents. Also I stamped it with Hit the Bottle Electric Indigo. There was quite a bit of purple duochrome going on, but my camera refused to pick it up. 





My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Fire Me Up with Indigo Bananas Impact on the accents stamped with Color Alike Venus. Love this one. The Lilypad has a subtle orange duochrome and is so glowy.







It's half term here next week, looking forward to not having to get up at stupid o'clock and maybe a bit of time to do some nail art. I've been a bit lazy with my manis lately and really want to do some watermarbling and make some decals, but never have time. But first I'm going to Legoland tomorrow with just my little boy as my eldest doesn't want to come (she's nearly 15 and it's not cool anymore) and my middle one is going to her best friend's for the weekend. Really excited about it, haven't done anything with just him in forever, being the third child usually means being dragged around to other activities or having the whole family there. He's turning 10 soon, my baby is growing up, don't want to miss it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Yes, that CbL is very pretty. And the Cupcake is a must have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you!
Good luck with your four day no buy...  (ambitious!!!) 
I love love love your butterfly mani, so cute, and lovely polishes.  The orange/gold combo looks good too.
I hope you had a lovely time at Legoland, and that your son had a good day dedicated to him!  (Blink and he'll be a teenager, and we all know about those lol!)
Enjoy the bank holiday weekend!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2016)

My new mani is Glam Polish Schadenfreude:


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!
> Good luck with your four day no buy...  (ambitious!!!)
> I love love love your butterfly mani, so cute, and lovely polishes.  The orange/gold combo looks good too.
> I hope you had a lovely time at Legoland, and that your son had a good day dedicated to him!  (Blink and he'll be a teenager, and we all know about those lol!)
> Enjoy the bank holiday weekend!



Thank you. 

Unfortunately things didn't go to plan on Saturday, my battery was completely flat, so couldn't go to Legoland. On top of it, I learnt from my ex that I was no longer on the joint roadside assistant policy (thanks!), so had to fork out for the AA guy as well as join the AA. It turned out that there was some electrical issue with my air con that was constantly draining the battery, the AA guy disconnected it, so I could use the car, but now I need to get the air con fixed too. So I'm already £229 out of pocket and it's not even fixed yet. Not happy.  We did make it to Legoland on Sunday which was really nice and it was lovely to spend time with just my son. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Glam Polish Schadenfreude:
> View attachment 54464
> View attachment 54465



This is a great summer colour. I have it, but haven't used it yet. 

My current mani is Glam Polish Despair with GP Comet Storm on the accents. Unfortunately we haven't seen the sun for 2 days (it's been raining all day today), but it's really pretty anyway. 





As you can see, so far I've not had any time for nail art, what was I thinking, it's half term with 3 children aged 9, 11 and 14, I'll never have the time, hahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2016)

Trust you've all had the e-mail:




I'm so mad at her now, not only this isn't a pre-order again, but it's a limited one-time only release.  Will probably be gone in a second, and once again due to the time, I won't be able to keep trying for half an hour. And of course people will be reselling it at stupid prices. Ugh.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 4, 2016)

OMG, I didn't even realize that it's a one-time thingie.  

Does it make sense at all to try for half an hour at all? Usually I just stop trying after it's sold out after a few minutes and give up, but is there any chance at all to get something afterwards?

I don't know if I even want to try, it's 1am over here and I've got class next morning.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2016)

Anneri said:


> OMG, I didn't even realize that it's a one-time thingie.
> 
> Does it make sense at all to try for half an hour at all? Usually I just stop trying after it's sold out after a few minutes and give up, but is there any chance at all to get something afterwards?
> 
> I don't know if I even want to try, it's 1am over here and I've got class next morning.



It's worth trying until it says sold out, because you can get lucky with cartdrops. Last time I scored Pegacorn 11 minutes after the launch. But 1 am is a killer. For me it'll be dinner time, so I can't sit by the computer for half an hour. Oh well, I guess it's only nail polish...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Unfortunately things didn't go to plan on Saturday, my battery was completely flat, so couldn't go to Legoland. On top of it, I learnt from my ex that I was no longer on the joint roadside assistant policy (thanks!), so had to fork out for the AA guy as well as join the AA. It turned out that there was some electrical issue with my air con that was constantly draining the battery, the AA guy disconnected it, so I could use the car, but now I need to get the air con fixed too. So I'm already £229 out of pocket and it's not even fixed yet. Not happy.  We did make it to Legoland on Sunday which was really nice and it was lovely to spend time with just my son.
> 
> ...




What a shame about your trip.
However, I love your manicure - Despair is gorgeous!
Lol, maybe nail art soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Trust you've all had the e-mail:
> 
> View attachment 54563
> 
> ...




Yup, she's infuriating.  Of course I'll try but I don't hold out much hope.  Nothing else I want from the restock either - I hoped this would be part of a new collection, I hate to Stackry with a single polish.  So it's now, never or pay the scalpers (won't be doing that, it was for the olden days pre-redundancy!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Anneri said:


> OMG, I didn't even realize that it's a one-time thingie.
> 
> Does it make sense at all to try for half an hour at all? Usually I just stop trying after it's sold out after a few minutes and give up, but is there any chance at all to get something afterwards?
> 
> I don't know if I even want to try, it's 1am over here and I've got class next morning.



I've had success with cart drops, but only once or twice - and never with a new release 
Fortunately, the time is OK for me to keep trying, though staring at an annoying sold out screen for half an hour is never much fun, unless you get what you want in the end!  I suspect I wouldn't be staying up beyond 1am on the off-chance, but you never know...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

My new mani is Pahlish Maybe Black Mesa:





Quite tricky to work with, and a bit blacker than my usual, but I like it, and the second coat sorted out all the issues.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2016)

Yay, got my EP!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, got my EP!!!



I got mine straight away too. Phew!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> What a shame about your trip.
> However, I love your manicure - Despair is gorgeous!
> Lol, maybe nail art soon!



Yeah, it was a shame, but we did have a nice time the following day. 
Thank you. I did manage some nail art after all, pictures coming up!



PearlyQueen said:


> Yup, she's infuriating.  Of course I'll try but I don't hold out much hope.  Nothing else I want from the restock either - I hoped this would be part of a new collection, I hate to Stackry with a single polish.  So it's now, never or pay the scalpers (won't be doing that, it was for the olden days pre-redundancy!).



Well, it wasn't too bad after all. I was already on the product page when it went live, so managed to add it to my cart straight away. I have all the others, except for Rainbow Dust which I once again didn't bother with. 

As for Stackry, I'm actually trying out a different mail forwarder, it's called MyMallBox and they have the same shipping rates (paid $49 for a package of 38 polishes with DHL), but no consolidation fee or hazmat fee. I'm shipping a package at the moment, should have it by Friday, so will let you know if it goes well, if you're interested to switch, there's a $5 referral scheme. It's free to use, in fact they have a 90-day free storage, not 45 like Stackry. Lots of other people I know from Facebook use it, so fingers crossed it goes well for me. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I've had success with cart drops, but only once or twice - and never with a new release
> Fortunately, the time is OK for me to keep trying, though staring at an annoying sold out screen for half an hour is never much fun, unless you get what you want in the end!  I suspect I wouldn't be staying up beyond 1am on the off-chance, but you never know...



My children got home from the weekend away with my ex at 5.58 last night, so let them in and told them to wait 2 minutes, hahaha. 

Did you stay up Anneri?



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Pahlish Maybe Black Mesa:
> View attachment 54578
> View attachment 54579
> View attachment 54580
> ...



Nice mani. 

Oh, big news, as of 31st May I am DIVORCED!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2016)

Since I still don't know how much my car is going to cost and with 3 birthdays coming up in the next 3 months, I've been very good about not buying much polish lately. I only bought the EP (by the way $18???) and 3 other polishes last week. This was one of them, Illyrian Polish Unicorn Spell, one of the box exclusives. This one is so gorgeous!




I also received the My Favourite Things box. Not very keen on the Celestial, it's a bit boring, but love the rest, especially the EdM and Frenzy. 




I did manage to do a few manis last week, especially the weekend when my children and the dog were away at my in-laws (ex-in-laws, out-laws? ) with my ex. First one is Femme Fatale Love Potion with some stamping. The thermal worked really well especially as it was so cold here the beginning of last week. 






I also managed to make some decals, these ones were made with EP Reign Beau, Disco H2O, Monsters Ink and Dime Piece. On my other nails is Reign Beau.





I couldn't take the decals off, but I really wanted to try watermarbling as well, so came up with this. I think we can agree that I will never be a watermarbling pro. Took me 90 minutes to do 6 nails. My right hand looks even worse. Same polishes as above, watermarble was done over Dime Piece. 





Think that's enough nail art for me for a while, lol.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey, congrats you two! I didn't stay up. I've language lessons every morning at school, and have to get up on 6.30am and because the class is very small (6 people!) you really can't hide behind somebody and fall asleep lol! 

After all, it's only one nailpolish and I guess Sophie or somebody else will come up with something as beautiful. 

@Anitacska, totally love the FF mani. Soooooooooo beautiful! Watermarbling - I share your pain. Had a similar experience last week and will just blame the Chinese water for now! Today I didn't manage to stamp and just let it be in the end. Funny how things sometimes work and then not at all. 

Really looking forward to going home in two weeks - I've used my mom as a post box and had a lot of things shipped to her, so it'll be like Christmas! She also still has Tulle, Time Traveller etc. and a few FFs.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hey, congrats you two! I didn't stay up. I've language lessons every morning at school, and have to get up on 6.30am and because the class is very small (6 people!) you really can't hide behind somebody and fall asleep lol!
> 
> After all, it's only one nailpolish and I guess Sophie or somebody else will come up with something as beautiful.
> 
> ...



Thanks Anneri. Yeah, I wouldn't stay up until 1 am on a Sunday night / school night. Oh well, like you said, it's only a polish and someone will probably come out with something similar soon. Every maker is doing flakies at the moment, someone posted a Frenzy polish on the FB group that looks similar (although that was a FB group custom).

Thank you. The water here is very hard and I did boil it, also maybe it was down to the polishes too, but most likely my skills, hahaha. 

How exciting! How long are you going for? I have 38 polishes coming from the US, it'll be like Christmas for me when they arrive. I've been sending pretty much everything there.


----------



## MRV (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey, girls! Looong time no see! 

I've been very busy with work, it starts to slow down a bit, but I'm in charge of - surprise, surprise - a major renovation project! So I have lot of things to do before July and the holidays. 

Need to catch up! Hope you're all doing fine.

Plus, I don't know what's with my Insta. When I try to post, it kicks me out!?

Anyways, I also managed to grab that LE EP - it must have lasted seconds! I also got Fairy that I missed out on earlier, and the TC in my cart but I did not bother with that one.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2016)

MRV said:


> Hey, girls! Looong time no see!
> 
> I've been very busy with work, it starts to slow down a bit, but I'm in charge of - surprise, surprise - a major renovation project! So I have lot of things to do before July and the holidays.
> 
> ...



Yay! Great to see you! I was wondering about you not posting on IG. Try updating the app perhaps? 

Glad to hear you managed to grab the EP! I thought you'd had Fairy. I think I picked mine up from Pshiiit having missed out on it from EP directly back then. 

OMG, just seen Spring Fling (the pink Live Love Polish exclusive) on eBay for $150!


----------



## MRV (Jun 10, 2016)

Tried to post the other night, wrote a longer post and - puff - all disappeared! Argh! A brand new iPad and a connection and it says no connection, bye bye post. 

Anyways, you have achieved a lot in my absense. So many pretty manis! And hauls - Anitatacska 4000?! 

Glad to hear you got your stuff safely to China, Anneri!



Anitacska said:


> Yay! Great to see you! I was wondering about you not posting on IG. Try updating the app perhaps?
> 
> Glad to hear you managed to grab the EP! I thought you'd had Fairy. I think I picked mine up from Pshiiit having missed out on it from EP directly back then.
> 
> OMG, just seen Spring Fling (the pink Live Love Polish exclusive) on eBay for $150!



Thanks! I have to look into that.

No, Fairy was the (only) one I did not have. Earlier I also managed to get Alicorn and Pegacorn. However, I have no idea what I was doing in the beginning of May. I do not have the FF May COTM and no idea if there was a realese or not. Ordered the latest collection though with two EdMs (have been neglecting those). 

I've been mostly getting other stuff than np but I'm almost 'up to date' with P&J (mu included) and Elevation.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2016)

MRV said:


> Tried to post the other night, wrote a longer post and - puff - all disappeared! Argh! A brand new iPad and a connection and it says no connection, bye bye post.
> 
> Anyways, you have achieved a lot in my absense. So many pretty manis! And hauls - Anitatacska 4000?!
> 
> ...



Will write more later, but this is the May COTM: http://www.hypnoticpolish.com/colle...le-cosmetics-violet-starling-cotm-may-2016-le There was also an oops one, RC has it: http://rainbow-connection.co.uk/col...-minds-think-alike-may16-oops-limited-edition.

Sophie did a middle of the night oops sale, it was on Facebook like the sample sale a while ago. I got them all luckily, I'm sure I posted a picture, will see if I can find it later. 

Also, have you seen the Hypnotic Polish exclusives? Both are very pretty. And Color4Nails have 2 as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2016)

MRV, these were the May Oops colours, the COTM and the two group exclusives (that I'd forgotten about):

View attachment 54705


I haven't bought this month's releases yet as I only liked 6 and the COTM and I didn't want to buy 3 more polishes just for the sake of shipping. I did order the eyeshadow sampler though, but it hasn't even shipped yet. 

I have been pretty good about not buying too many polishes lately, but I had some money in my Paypal account and my car didn't cost much to fix in the end, so I ordered 10 of the newest Glams. 2 from Cry Baby and 8 from Alice. 

I did also receive my US package with 38 polishes.





The EPs look quite washed out, but they're not irl. I like Pegacorn, still not sold on Alicorn, I guess I'll need to see it on. I'm surprised to say I actually really like Nude Mood, it's quite grey, so suits my skintone well and I have nothing like it. 

By the way PearlyQueen, MyMallBox worked really well, same as Stackry really without all the extra fees (saved $30!). If you're interested, let me know, we can both get $5 for a referral. 

I'll post some manis later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it was a shame, but we did have a nice time the following day.
> Thank you. I did manage some nail art after all, pictures coming up!
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats on the divorce!
I'll be interested in how your new forwarding service goes, let us know! - lol, just saw you've posted about it, I may be interested soon, but I have preorders going to Stackry for now, so maybe next time!  I'll contact you when I want to use it.  Glad it worked out though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Since I still don't know how much my car is going to cost and with 3 birthdays coming up in the next 3 months, I've been very good about not buying much polish lately. I only bought the EP (by the way $18???) and 3 other polishes last week. This was one of them, Illyrian Polish Unicorn Spell, one of the box exclusives. This one is so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 54586
> 
> ...




Gorgeous haul, lovely manis!
Your watermarbling isn't that bad!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> MRV, these were the May Oops colours, the COTM and the two group exclusives (that I'd forgotten about):
> 
> View attachment 54705
> 
> ...




Cute haul, I specially like the look of your Bears!  What's the Dreamland one?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

Oops no pics, try again!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2016)

My latest mani is Smitten Polish Aqua Opal:




It's even brighter in the flesh!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Congrats on the divorce!
> I'll be interested in how your new forwarding service goes, let us know! - lol, just saw you've posted about it, I may be interested soon, but I have preorders going to Stackry for now, so maybe next time!  I'll contact you when I want to use it.  Glad it worked out though!



Thank you! 

Yeah, definitely let me know, it's so much cheaper than Stackry. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Gorgeous haul, lovely manis!
> Your watermarbling isn't that bad!



Thank you. The other hand definitely looked worse. Oh well. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Cute haul, I specially like the look of your Bears!  What's the Dreamland one?



Thank you! The Dreamland was a HHC exclusive, its called Dancing in the Sky. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Smitten Polish Aqua Opal:
> View attachment 54720
> View attachment 54721
> 
> ...



Very nice, bright, summery colour!

I've finally got around to posting my manis, there's been a few and even a pedi!

First one is an oldie, Sally Hansen Coral Amber with Lilypad Rainbows Rule on the accents. The SH was surprisingly nice, very pretty colour and a nice holo.





Second mani is EP June 2015 with Nude Mood on the accents, then I added some decals I made last weekend (EP June 2015, Monsters Ink and Dope Jam). I actually really like Nude Mood, it's quite grey, so works well on me (warm nudes don't). Doesn't really show under the decals, maybe I'll use it again in a different mani soon. 







As you can see, I'd trimmed down my nails, I broke my right middle finger nail, so decided to trim the others down too (although nowhere near as short as that one fingernail is). 

Current mani is Femme Fatale Sorrow Wing. I like this, but don't love it. 





Finally my pedi, Zoya Kimmy (2011 untried):

View attachment 54754


Phew! That's all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah, definitely let me know, it's so much cheaper than Stackry.
> 
> ...




Thanks!  Grrr, another FB group cutom thing I've missed!  Just as well I have a few others!
Your decals look great, and some pretty manis - and I think my fave of all the ones you've used is Kimmi - looks stunning with your "fierce" sandals!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2016)

New mani - Darling Diva, Don't Call Me I'll Call You:


----------



## Anneri (Jun 14, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks Anneri. Yeah, I wouldn't stay up until 1 am on a Sunday night / school night. Oh well, like you said, it's only a polish and someone will probably come out with something similar soon. Every maker is doing flakies at the moment, someone posted a Frenzy polish on the FB group that looks similar (although that was a FB group custom).
> 
> Thank you. The water here is very hard and I did boil it, also maybe it was down to the polishes too, but most likely my skills, hahaha.
> 
> How exciting! How long are you going for? I have 38 polishes coming from the US, it'll be like Christmas for me when they arrive. I've been sending pretty much everything there.



Honestly I'm quite over flakies - if there're only flakies and not something more complex. I had a look at her other flakies like Mermaid etc. and I was so bored!  I'm getting a bit jaded!

This is my last week at language school and there'll be finals at the end of the week. I'll be dancing on the table Friday afternoon, because this was/is incredibly hard. We're going home at the end of the month for three weeks, and I can't wait!!! So looking forward to seeing my friends, getting my goodies, eat some bread and cheese and so on.

Oh, and congrats on the divorce!



MRV said:


> Hey, girls! Looong time no see!
> 
> I've been very busy with work, it starts to slow down a bit, but I'm in charge of - surprise, surprise - a major renovation project! So I have lot of things to do before July and the holidays.
> 
> ...



Hey MRV! Missed you! We can do it - July is quite soon!!!!!!!!




Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah, definitely let me know, it's so much cheaper than Stackry.
> 
> ...



I LOVE Sorrow Wing and your sandals! Fierce!





PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Darling Diva, Don't Call Me I'll Call You:
> View attachment 54758
> View attachment 54759
> 
> ...



Ohmygosh, that's so pretty!!!!! Gorgous colour, and I like the shape and length of your nails right now very much!


Did you all see the new ILNP shades? I HAVE to get Interstellar. I didn't manage to snag Neptune, and this looks even better! 
I also rather liked the new exclusive FFs, but a higher price and shipping fees? Hell no.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  Grrr, another FB group cutom thing I've missed!  Just as well I have a few others!
> Your decals look great, and some pretty manis - and I think my fave of all the ones you've used is Kimmi - looks stunning with your "fierce" sandals!



You need to get yourself a FB account! This month's HHC makers are EdM and Chaos & Crocodiles. I've already ordered the EdMs, plus got 10% off the new collection as well.

Thank you. Lol at the fierce sandals. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Darling Diva, Don't Call Me I'll Call You:
> View attachment 54758
> View attachment 54759
> 
> ...



Very pretty! I think I have this myself. Your broken nail is growing really fast!



Anneri said:


> Honestly I'm quite over flakies - if there're only flakies and not something more complex. I had a look at her other flakies like Mermaid etc. and I was so bored!  I'm getting a bit jaded!
> 
> This is my last week at language school and there'll be finals at the end of the week. I'll be dancing on the table Friday afternoon, because this was/is incredibly hard. We're going home at the end of the month for three weeks, and I can't wait!!! So looking forward to seeing my friends, getting my goodies, eat some bread and cheese and so on.
> 
> ...



I think Dragon Egg is flakies and holo in a jelly polish. I like it, but probably could've lived without it. I know what you mean though, just got really excited by the new Darling Divas, but once I looked properly, they were either the same as others I have or just meh.

Yay for the end of term and spending time at home!

Thank you. It doesn't really change anything seeing that we've been living separately for nearly 7 months now, and neither of us wants to get married again, but it's nice to know he doesn't have any rights to me anymore, lol. 

Lol, my sandals are children's Skechers sandals and not at all fierce irl. But they are very comfortable, I've had them for years. These are them:




I ordered all 4 of the new FFs, they go to my US postbox, so free shipping, but the $13.50 price is annoying. And some of the new ILNPs look very pretty, I second Interstellar.

Current mani is Models Own Emerald Black with Nails Inc Fernshaw Road on the accents over the MO, but it's actually very opaque. Not the best mani, but I did just spend half an hour scrubbing the area around my cooker and my nails are chipped already, so I'll change it tomorrow. Too tired now to bother. The Nails Inc is more green than blue as well, well it's duochrome, but from that angle it's definitely more green.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2016)

In case anyone didn't get the e-mail, it's the launch of June and July mysteries and restock of Dope Jam, Reign Beau, Disco H2O and 7NA at 6 pm (UK time) today. But she also posted on IG to say maybe a couple of surprise colours. Whether that means the mysteries or not, I don't know, but I'll be keeping an eye on the website.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 18, 2016)

Wah, I'm so indecisive if I should stay up or not! If I stay I up I bet she just releases some other stupid topcoat or some cremes!

I'm also tired as hell - but I passed my exam, ladies, and am now so proud owner of a certificate that proves that I did the first level Mandarin. From time to time I also manage to understand a word or two in real life.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Wah, I'm so indecisive if I should stay up or not! If I stay I up I bet she just releases some other stupid topcoat or some cremes!
> 
> I'm also tired as hell - but I passed my exam, ladies, and am now so proud owner of a certificate that proves that I did the first level Mandarin. From time to time I also manage to understand a word or two in real life.



Well done! That's quite an achievement! 

I'm glad it's Saturday instead of Sunday, so I don't have to worry about cooking and feeding my children (they're going to their dad's). But whether it'll be worth waiting for, I don't know. I won't bother if it's creme, shimmer or topper (unless it's really amazing).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Honestly I'm quite over flakies - if there're only flakies and not something more complex. I had a look at her other flakies like Mermaid etc. and I was so bored!  I'm getting a bit jaded!
> 
> This is my last week at language school and there'll be finals at the end of the week. I'll be dancing on the table Friday afternoon, because this was/is incredibly hard. We're going home at the end of the month for three weeks, and I can't wait!!! So looking forward to seeing my friends, getting my goodies, eat some bread and cheese and so on.
> 
> ...



Aw, thanks Anneri!  I've loved wearing this one.
Hope your finals went well!
I love a few of the ILNPs, but I really need to start cutting back, so many polishes, so few manis!  A few may make their way to me mind you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> You need to get yourself a FB account! This month's HHC makers are EdM and Chaos & Crocodiles. I've already ordered the EdMs, plus got 10% off the new collection as well.
> 
> Thank you. Lol at the fierce sandals.
> 
> ...



Pretty mani!  I have both of these unworn!  I'm surprised the Nails Inc is opaque, I was very disappointed when I looked closely at it, and I definitely had it down as being a topper, because it looked very sheer.  I guess I need to re-think!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> View attachment 54832
> 
> 
> In case anyone didn't get the e-mail, it's the launch of June and July mysteries and restock of Dope Jam, Reign Beau, Disco H2O and 7NA at 6 pm (UK time) today. But she also posted on IG to say maybe a couple of surprise colours. Whether that means the mysteries or not, I don't know, but I'll be keeping an eye on the website.



Oh poo, guess I'll have to look now in case I'm missing something!  The last set of shimmers was as unimpressive as the first lot, so I'm glad I've opted out of those.  I have all the others except Dope Jam, which somehow doesn't appeal to me (not sure why, but I've skipped it more than once).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Wah, I'm so indecisive if I should stay up or not! If I stay I up I bet she just releases some other stupid topcoat or some cremes!
> 
> I'm also tired as hell - but I passed my exam, ladies, and am now so proud owner of a certificate that proves that I did the first level Mandarin. From time to time I also manage to understand a word or two in real life.




Oh congrats, well done you - that must have been really hard work!  Sorry, didn't see you'd posted when I answered your earlier message above!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2016)

The new surprise colours are up! Moon Water and Lost Boy.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 18, 2016)

Meh. Skipped. Going to bed now...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

I tried but failed to get either.  Tbh, not so fussed, it was that gene again!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2016)

Aah, sorry to hear you didn't get them PearlyQueen. I was lucky enough to get them, I was there at launch time and scored both. Makes a change, lol. Hope the grey one is nicer than it looks. The green is pretty, I like bright greens.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Aah, sorry to hear you didn't get them PearlyQueen. I was lucky enough to get them, I was there at launch time and scored both. Makes a change, lol. Hope the grey one is nicer than it looks. The green is pretty, I like bright greens.



Yay, well done, can I have first refusal on the grey if you don't like it?  It was the one I was really trying for!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, well done, can I have first refusal on the grey if you don't like it?  It was the one I was really trying for!



Lol, you can, but knowing myself, I'll probably keep it, because it's EP. I'll let you know anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, you can, but knowing myself, I'll probably keep it, because it's EP. I'll let you know anyway.



lol  wouldn't expect anything else!
Still, worth asking just in case!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty mani!  I have both of these unworn!  I'm surprised the Nails Inc is opaque, I was very disappointed when I looked closely at it, and I definitely had it down as being a topper, because it looked very sheer.  I guess I need to re-think!



Thank you. Yes, I thought the dark colour underneath would come through, but after the first coat, you couldn't even see it. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh poo, guess I'll have to look now in case I'm missing something!  The last set of shimmers was as unimpressive as the first lot, so I'm glad I've opted out of those.  I have all the others except Dope Jam, which somehow doesn't appeal to me (not sure why, but I've skipped it more than once).



I think Dope Jam is really pretty. I used it for the hearts in my mani with June 2015. But then I really like pinks. 



PearlyQueen said:


> lol  wouldn't expect anything else!
> Still, worth asking just in case!



Of course. I'll definitely keep you in mind.

I have a couple of manis to show. First is Glam Polish The More You Ruv Someone with Orly Glitterbomb on the accents. Annoyingly it looks so washed out, my camera would not pick up the real colour of the Glam, it's quite a bit darker and much brighter irl.




My current mani is a set from Primark, it's one of those that come with pearls. There is something so elegant about pearly pink nail polish, I used to wear it all the time in the past (although that was also partly because I couldn't be bothered to redo my nails often and chips show less with pearly pink polish, hahaha). I really like it, it's so simple, but pretty.(But don't worry, I'm not going back to wearing it all the time!) I also added the pearls for fun, but most of them have now come off, I guess they'd be cool for an evening out or something. 





No haul pictures as most of my orders go to the US and I've been quite good lately anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, I thought the dark colour underneath would come through, but after the first coat, you couldn't even see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't know what it is about Dope Jam, maybe I need a rethink!
Your Glam is prettier than I thought it would be (I skipped that one) - I suspect it doesn't photograph especially well.  I like the glitters too.
Look at you rocking the almost invisible shimmery pink!  I actually like it, but my nails are too dreadful to contemplate such a revealing colour!  The pearls look really nice - I so nearly bought some of those (I liked the dark peacock coloured ones) but I just knew they'd be too temporary for me!!!  
Well done on cutting down, it's something I really need to get to grips with as my income has taken another hit recently and I just can't keep buying nail polish relentlessly, especially considering I'll never wear it all unless I live to be 200!  Going forward, I think I need to be ruthless about sticking to a few favourite brands and only getting things that don't look identical to what I already have!  And I'm running out of space!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 19, 2016)

New mani - Elevation Polish Galactic Cannibalism:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't know what it is about Dope Jam, maybe I need a rethink!
> Your Glam is prettier than I thought it would be (I skipped that one) - I suspect it doesn't photograph especially well.  I like the glitters too.
> Look at you rocking the almost invisible shimmery pink!  I actually like it, but my nails are too dreadful to contemplate such a revealing colour!  The pearls look really nice - I so nearly bought some of those (I liked the dark peacock coloured ones) but I just knew they'd be too temporary for me!!!
> Well done on cutting down, it's something I really need to get to grips with as my income has taken another hit recently and I just can't keep buying nail polish relentlessly, especially considering I'll never wear it all unless I live to be 200!  Going forward, I think I need to be ruthless about sticking to a few favourite brands and only getting things that don't look identical to what I already have!  And I'm running out of space!



Dope Jam isn't a must have, but I like it. She has about 200 in stock still, so probably no rush, but she did say it was the last ever restock. My new ones haven't been shipped yet, even though I didn't order the mysteries, so technically, my order should be among the first to go out. 

Well, when I say cutting down, of course I don't mean I haven't bought anything!  I do have approx. 50 polishes in transit or at my US postbox, but that's been accumulating for about a month. I'm too trying to not order everything I like the look of, but it's hard, there's always so many pretties coming out. My biggest lemming atm is the Holo Hookup Box that I'm definitely ordering before the end of the month. 

Sorry to hear about your finances though. Mine's taken a hit when my ex moved out, also with all the birthdays this time of the year, I'm forever paying for something. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Elevation Polish Galactic Cannibalism:
> View attachment 54847
> View attachment 54848



This is a nice colour! 

Just to reassure you that I haven't converted to wearing only pale pink polish, here are my recent two manis. 

First one is EdM Cool, Calm & Collected with Bear Pawlish Life Aquatic on the accents.




Current one is ILNP Bottle Service with ILNP Kaleidoscope all over. I really love this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Dope Jam isn't a must have, but I like it. She has about 200 in stock still, so probably no rush, but she did say it was the last ever restock. My new ones haven't been shipped yet, even though I didn't order the mysteries, so technically, my order should be among the first to go out.
> 
> Well, when I say cutting down, of course I don't mean I haven't bought anything!  I do have approx. 50 polishes in transit or at my US postbox, but that's been accumulating for about a month. I'm too trying to not order everything I like the look of, but it's hard, there's always so many pretties coming out. My biggest lemming atm is the Holo Hookup Box that I'm definitely ordering before the end of the month.
> 
> ...



It's definitely not easy to cut the polish shopping!  There's always more new things I NEEEEEDDDD!!!  (Everything from abroad is more expensive today though  )

Very pretty manis, I should wear my EdMs more, they're so lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

My latest mani is NERDLacquer Warrior Ethos:



In real life this is much deeper red and more squishy, and there is a fab red spark when the light hits the gold hexes under the jelly.
My camera hates reds - they all seem to be the same shade in pictures!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's definitely not easy to cut the polish shopping!  There's always more new things I NEEEEEDDDD!!!  (Everything from abroad is more expensive today though  )
> 
> Very pretty manis, I should wear my EdMs more, they're so lovely!



Thank you. Yes, the EdMs are all so pretty. 

Yes, I'm really upset that the pound is at such low. I managed to quickly order the Holo Hookup box before the results were out, and I'm a bit annoyed that I didn't order a few more things I wanted at the same time, but I really didn't expect the result to be Brexit. They did say the pound will probably recover eventually, but who knows. I have to say, I'm not happy at the slightest, but there's not much we can do now. I just hope that bloody Boris won't become our new PM and that somebody goes out and shoots that bloody Farage in the arse.  Sorry, rant over. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is NERDLacquer Warrior Ethos:
> View attachment 54952
> View attachment 54953
> 
> ...



That's an interesting polish and if it's even deeper, than I'm sure it's very pretty irl. 

I actually received some polish this week, my RC order with some CbLs: Lotus, A Mother's Love and Soar With the Eagles. 




Also, new mani: Zoya Tiffany (2011 untried) with Takko Alchemist on the accents with Femme Fatale Midsummer Petals. Totally accidental, didn't realise it was actually Midsummer.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, the EdMs are all so pretty.
> 
> Yes, I'm really upset that the pound is at such low. I managed to quickly order the Holo Hookup box before the results were out, and I'm a bit annoyed that I didn't order a few more things I wanted at the same time, but I really didn't expect the result to be Brexit. They did say the pound will probably recover eventually, but who knows. I have to say, I'm not happy at the slightest, but there's not much we can do now. I just hope that bloody Boris won't become our new PM and that somebody goes out and shoots that bloody Farage in the arse.  Sorry, rant over.
> 
> ...





Couldn't agree more with your rant!  Glad you got your box before it all went horribly wrong.
Your CbLs look cute, may need some of those...
Your mani is lovely, the Takko is particularly nice but they all work together really well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2016)

My new mani is GlitterDaze Cave of Wonders:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2016)

I saw on IG that Live Love Polish will restock the new EPs tomorrow, but they didn't say what time. Just in case anyone wants to order.

Edited to add, now they're saying 7 pm EST which is midnight UK time, 1 am European, 2 am Finnish time. I think you're 9 hours ahead of us Anneri.


----------



## Anneri (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you Anitacska (I'm 6hrs ahead of Central Europe)! As always, I'm on the plane when a highly anticipated restock happens! Right now I'm back in Frankfurt, yay! (After a horrible flight with a 4hour delay and a horrible cold to boot.) But, yay, back in Europe!

Maybe I'm just too jetlagged, but I don't understand the new FF announcement. I kinda grasped that the COTM won't be available everyhwhere which pisses me off. But everything else - huh?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Anitacska (I'm 6hrs ahead of Central Europe)! As always, I'm on the plane when a highly anticipated restock happens! Right now I'm back in Frankfurt, yay! (After a horrible flight with a 4hour delay and a horrible cold to boot.) But, yay, back in Europe!
> 
> Maybe I'm just too jetlagged, but I don't understand the new FF announcement. I kinda grasped that the COTM won't be available everyhwhere which pisses me off. But everything else - huh?



Aah, sorry you missed it again.  Apparently that was the last restock as well. 

Re FF the way I understand it is that this month we only get samples and Oops and the COTM, so the quantities are very limited. Have you seen the details on the FB group? Sample sale on Facebook (plus the one very limited Oops) tomorrow at noon UK time / 1 pm CET and then the pre-sale opens at midnight/1 am tomorrow (Friday) on the website. So whatever you score during the sample sale plus the other Oops and the COTM, and of course anything else you want from her shop (10 bottle minimum limit). You might be wise to have them sent to Germany if you're staying for 3 weeks. There's also a European group buy for those who aren't buying 10 bottles or want to save on shipping. 

I still haven't got any of last months polishes from FF, waiting for C4N to get them, but also RC is getting them this Thursday and two exclusives! 

The new Glams are looking gorgeous too, but I'm not going to order them apart from the 3 My Little Pony ones and the FB group exclusive as it would cost so much more with the low pound right now. She usually has some sale happening and I can never take advantage as I always order when they first come out (panic buying I guess). But it's too expensive right now. 

I've been sooo busy lately, but will come back later with a few mani and haul pictures.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 29, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Anitacska (I'm 6hrs ahead of Central Europe)! As always, I'm on the plane when a highly anticipated restock happens! Right now I'm back in Frankfurt, yay! (After a horrible flight with a 4hour delay and a horrible cold to boot.) But, yay, back in Europe!
> 
> Maybe I'm just too jetlagged, but I don't understand the new FF announcement. I kinda grasped that the COTM won't be available everyhwhere which pisses me off. But everything else - huh?



There is one of each in stock right now!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2016)

Right, here are a few mani pictures for you. First one is my weekend mani, mostly Glams (Gimme Gimme Gimme and She's Got the Power for the gradient, Glam Batch #12, Everyone Has a Secret Identity and ILNP A Fresh Evergreen for the decals). The gradient looked more subtle irl, although still not that great, but I was very happy with the decals. 





Took some sunshine pics too, but they don't look great, the colours look to bright and the gradient looks a lot worse than it was irl. 

Next mani is Different Dimension Delta Aquarids. This is one of her faders, it used to be purple, but it's pretty anyway. She gave me $13 credit which I need to remember to spend! 





Current mani is Color Club Bright Night with China Glaze Meteor Shower. The CC is really bad, it's not mixing in the bottle, so came out streaky, it took me ages to make all nails look vaguely the same colour. Meteor Shower is really good though, 2 coats on its own. 




I have a small haul picture too, I went shopping yesterday and picked up a Kiko polish (497) and ordered a few brights/neons from Nail Polish Direct. 




After my weekend mani I was looking at what creme and shimmer neons I have to possibly to another gradient and/or watermarble and I even swatched them, which I don't normally do. But it was good to see what I'm missing, so I ordered these. And here's my swatch wheel:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here are a few mani pictures for you. First one is my weekend mani, mostly Glams (Gimme Gimme Gimme and She's Got the Power for the gradient, Glam Batch #12, Everyone Has a Secret Identity and ILNP A Fresh Evergreen for the decals). The gradient looked more subtle irl, although still not that great, but I was very happy with the decals.
> 
> View attachment 55013
> View attachment 55014
> ...




Nice manis - especially the DD, which is surprising with the fading issues - not bad for what ended up being a freebie!
I'm not a fan of Color Club, but sorry it was so difficult.
I see you've picked up another Kiko, I do like those but still resisting!


----------



## MRV (Jul 3, 2016)

F i n a l l y - a month of vacay!!! 



Anitacska said:


> Will write more later, but this is the May COTM: http://www.hypnoticpolish.com/colle...le-cosmetics-violet-starling-cotm-may-2016-le There was also an oops one, RC has it: http://rainbow-connection.co.uk/col...-minds-think-alike-may16-oops-limited-edition.
> 
> Sophie did a middle of the night oops sale, it was on Facebook like the sample sale a while ago. I got them all luckily, I'm sure I posted a picture, will see if I can find it later.
> 
> Also, have you seen the Hypnotic Polish exclusives? Both are very pretty. And Color4Nails have 2 as well.



Thanks! I actually just orderded the May COTM and OOPS + two of the exclusives I did not already have from Shiro.

Yes, I have one of each of those exclusives.



Anitacska said:


> MRV, these were the May Oops colours, the COTM and the two group exclusives (that I'd forgotten about):
> 
> View attachment 54705
> 
> ...



Yep, there they are. Have you bought any from the June collection yet?

Pretty hauls. The EPs look quite light but somehow they stand out.



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Smitten Polish Aqua Opal:
> View attachment 54720
> View attachment 54721
> 
> ...



Very pretty!



Anitacska said:


> I've finally got around to posting my manis, there's been a few and even a pedi!
> 
> First one is an oldie, Sally Hansen Coral Amber with Lilypad Rainbows Rule on the accents. The SH was surprisingly nice, very pretty colour and a nice holo.
> 
> ...



Pretty manis (and pedi). The decals look lovely. Isn't Sorrow Wing one of the Shiro exclusives? I think I have not worn it yet.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Darling Diva, Don't Call Me I'll Call You:
> View attachment 54758
> View attachment 54759
> 
> ...



Lovely! The holo here looks great.



Anneri said:


> Hey MRV! Missed you! We can do it - July is quite soon!!!!!!!!
> 
> Did you all see the new ILNP shades? I HAVE to get Interstellar. I didn't manage to snag Neptune, and this looks even better!
> I also rather liked the new exclusive FFs, but a higher price and shipping fees? Hell no.



Hey, nice to see you too, Anneri!

I also like the FFs, but that shipping!!! Never ordered before though.



Anitacska said:


> You need to get yourself a FB account! This month's HHC makers are EdM and Chaos & Crocodiles. I've already ordered the EdMs, plus got 10% off the new collection as well.
> 
> Thank you. Lol at the fierce sandals.
> 
> ...



Nice mani. I can see the green in EB and the accents do look nice.



Anitacska said:


> View attachment 54832
> 
> 
> In case anyone didn't get the e-mail, it's the launch of June and July mysteries and restock of Dope Jam, Reign Beau, Disco H2O and 7NA at 6 pm (UK time) today. But she also posted on IG to say maybe a couple of surprise colours. Whether that means the mysteries or not, I don't know, but I'll be keeping an eye on the website.



 I already had the restocks but I missed that 'mystery' part!



Anneri said:


> Wah, I'm so indecisive if I should stay up or not! If I stay I up I bet she just releases some other stupid topcoat or some cremes!
> 
> I'm also tired as hell - but I passed my exam, ladies, and am now so proud owner of a certificate that proves that I did the first level Mandarin. From time to time I also manage to understand a word or two in real life.



Congrats! Well done.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2016)

New mani is Darling Diva Cloud City:


----------



## MRV (Jul 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Aah, sorry to hear you didn't get them PearlyQueen. I was lucky enough to get them, I was there at launch time and scored both. Makes a change, lol. Hope the grey one is nicer than it looks. The green is pretty, I like bright greens.



Congrats! I would have liked the green one, too.



Anitacska said:


> I have a couple of manis to show. First is Glam Polish The More You Ruv Someone with Orly Glitterbomb on the accents. Annoyingly it looks so washed out, my camera would not pick up the real colour of the Glam, it's quite a bit darker and much brighter irl.
> 
> View attachment 54843
> 
> ...



Pretty ones! Pearls with pearly  . You're in a pink mode. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I don't know what it is about Dope Jam, maybe I need a rethink!
> Your Glam is prettier than I thought it would be (I skipped that one) - I suspect it doesn't photograph especially well.  I like the glitters too.
> Look at you rocking the almost invisible shimmery pink!  I actually like it, but my nails are too dreadful to contemplate such a revealing colour!  The pearls look really nice - I so nearly bought some of those (I liked the dark peacock coloured ones) but I just knew they'd be too temporary for me!!!
> Well done on cutting down, it's something I really need to get to grips with as my income has taken another hit recently and I just can't keep buying nail polish relentlessly, especially considering I'll never wear it all unless I live to be 200!  Going forward, I think I need to be ruthless about sticking to a few favourite brands and only getting things that don't look identical to what I already have!  And I'm running out of space!



Sorry to hear that. I'm trying to buy from just a few brands, too, but it really does help to burn my money on other things. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - Elevation Polish Galactic Cannibalism:
> View attachment 54847
> View attachment 54848



Pretty dark mani. I must have this one too.



Anitacska said:


> Dope Jam isn't a must have, but I like it. She has about 200 in stock still, so probably no rush, but she did say it was the last ever restock. My new ones haven't been shipped yet, even though I didn't order the mysteries, so technically, my order should be among the first to go out.
> 
> Well, when I say cutting down, of course I don't mean I haven't bought anything!  I do have approx. 50 polishes in transit or at my US postbox, but that's been accumulating for about a month. I'm too trying to not order everything I like the look of, but it's hard, there's always so many pretties coming out. My biggest lemming atm is the Holo Hookup Box that I'm definitely ordering before the end of the month.
> 
> ...



Lovely manis! Should wear CCC, too.



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is NERDLacquer Warrior Ethos:
> View attachment 54952
> View attachment 54953
> 
> ...



Love the glitters in this.



Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, the EdMs are all so pretty.
> 
> Yes, I'm really upset that the pound is at such low. I managed to quickly order the Holo Hookup box before the results were out, and I'm a bit annoyed that I didn't order a few more things I wanted at the same time, but I really didn't expect the result to be Brexit. They did say the pound will probably recover eventually, but who knows. I have to say, I'm not happy at the slightest, but there's not much we can do now. I just hope that bloody Boris won't become our new PM and that somebody goes out and shoots that bloody Farage in the arse.  Sorry, rant over.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it was a sad day. I was on my Midsummer mini break and the first thing I heard from the radio when I woke up was " it's brexit! " Did not expect that either but was sitting on a few orders from the UK. A larger order did not go as planned (I was not able to pay with CC), but with a smaller one - I counted afterwards - I saved  more than 5% in the end. Only a few Euros though. The USD getting more expensive was not a good thing though. Those orders came more expensive.

Love the purple one! And the mani's perfect.




Anitacska said:


> I saw on IG that Live Love Polish will restock the new EPs tomorrow, but they didn't say what time. Just in case anyone wants to order.
> 
> Edited to add, now they're saying 7 pm EST which is midnight UK time, 1 am European, 2 am Finnish time. I think you're 9 hours ahead of us Anneri.



Well, did not get anything from a night restock!  And with that shipping I should have ordered a lot more. (The FFs of course.)



Anneri said:


> Thank you Anitacska (I'm 6hrs ahead of Central Europe)! As always, I'm on the plane when a highly anticipated restock happens! Right now I'm back in Frankfurt, yay! (After a horrible flight with a 4hour delay and a horrible cold to boot.) But, yay, back in Europe!
> 
> Maybe I'm just too jetlagged, but I don't understand the new FF announcement. I kinda grasped that the COTM won't be available everyhwhere which pisses me off. But everything else - huh?



Welcome back! Hope you're feeling better and having a good time back home.



Anitacska said:


> Aah, sorry you missed it again.  Apparently that was the last restock as well.
> 
> Re FF the way I understand it is that this month we only get samples and Oops and the COTM, so the quantities are very limited. Have you seen the details on the FB group? Sample sale on Facebook (plus the one very limited Oops) tomorrow at noon UK time / 1 pm CET and then the pre-sale opens at midnight/1 am tomorrow (Friday) on the website. So whatever you score during the sample sale plus the other Oops and the COTM, and of course anything else you want from her shop (10 bottle minimum limit). You might be wise to have them sent to Germany if you're staying for 3 weeks. There's also a European group buy for those who aren't buying 10 bottles or want to save on shipping.
> 
> ...



Yet another night time restock! Impossible. There were a few left when I woke up but did not bother.



Anitacska said:


> Right, here are a few mani pictures for you. First one is my weekend mani, mostly Glams (Gimme Gimme Gimme and She's Got the Power for the gradient, Glam Batch #12, Everyone Has a Secret Identity and ILNP A Fresh Evergreen for the decals). The gradient looked more subtle irl, although still not that great, but I was very happy with the decals.
> 
> View attachment 55013
> View attachment 55014
> ...



So pretty that first one! I miss wearing neons. Should finally try out watermarbling, too. I tried to make a decal today but no success.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice manis - especially the DD, which is surprising with the fading issues - not bad for what ended up being a freebie!
> I'm not a fan of Color Club, but sorry it was so difficult.
> I see you've picked up another Kiko, I do like those but still resisting!



Thank you!

I generally like Color Club, but this particular polish is just weird. 

The Kiko was £2.50, and it's so pretty! Why are you resisting them? They're good quality and cheap.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Darling Diva Cloud City:
> View attachment 55162
> View attachment 55163



Pretty. I was going to get this, but lately Darling Diva hasn't been doing proper restocks and I never managed to get what I wanted in one go and ended up not ordering just one or two at a time. I haven't bought from her in ages.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2016)

MRV said:


> F i n a l l y - a month of vacay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, for a month's holiday! My children are still in school for 3 weeks and there's so much happening, but I'm looking forward to school finishing and not having to rush every morning. Plus we have a week's holiday booked in Portugal.

Thank you on all counts!

I've just received the June FF collection (well 6 as I didn't like the two brown ones) as well as the June COTM and the two exclusives from RC. Will post pictures later. I haven't got one of the C4N exclusives yet and the two new Beautometry ones either. I quite like the red, but not enough to bother. And yes, Sorrow Wing is one of the older Shiro exclusives.

Sorry to hear you missed the two new EPs. Apparently she'll restock soon. 



MRV said:


> Congrats! I would have liked the green one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Multithanks!

Yeah, the night time restocks are a pain. It's usually okay here, midnight or 1 am, but that's 2 hours later for you, so I can see it would be very annoying. 

The latest FF sample sale and Oops sale was a disaster. The sample sale happened at noon my time, I scored two samples, but missed out the really pretty Oops that only had 25 units.  The samples I scored are very pretty though. I'll post a screenshot later. Then she did the rest of the Oops and the Cotm on the website at midnight, but you couldn't even get into the shop, it completely crashed. I kept trying until after 1 am and gave up, so missed out on two more Oops. Apparently it was around 4 am they finally managed to fix it! Just as well I didn't stay up! So all in all I only got 2 samples, 3 Oops and the Cotm. Oh well, win some lose some I guess.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2016)

I have a few haul pictures. First is my Glam Polish order from the Cry Baby and Alice collections:




Small order from Hypnotic Polish:




Finally FF order from RC:




My last two manis, first is CbL Cindy Lou Who with Liquid Sky Lacquer Love:





My current one is a 2011 untried, Sally Hansen South Sea Pearl. I also put a coat of Color Club Pearl-Spective on top, but it doesn't really show up (it's just light pink shimmer):


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2016)

Forgot to post the screenshots of my samples, I got 33 and 97.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello all, long time no post 
It seems like I've been either busy with a million things or sick! and it's very hard to paint nails while needing to blow your nose every 3 seconds lol. And now it's unbearably hot and humid grrrr, most of next week will be high 20s or low 30s likely with 90% humidity. 

Everyone's manis look great!

@Anitacska I have South Sea Pearl, too! I think mine is probably even older then 2011 



I haven't done many manis but I'll post the ones I did do... 

Misa - Eye Candy (this was just a touch warmer-toned than my guitar so they posed together lol)





OPI - Ski Slope Sweetie




EdM - Hardware over OPI - Warm Me Up




Picture Polish - Siren Song




And I got China Glaze Moonlight the Night on sale at Sally Beauty


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Hello all, long time no post
> It seems like I've been either busy with a million things or sick! and it's very hard to paint nails while needing to blow your nose every 3 seconds lol. And now it's unbearably hot and humid grrrr, most of next week will be high 20s or low 30s likely with 90% humidity.
> 
> Everyone's manis look great!
> ...



Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you! Sadly I can't see any of your mani pictures! 

My SH is probably older than 2011, but that's when I bought it. I didn't own many bottles of nail polishes before 2011, maybe 10 bottles pre-children (last century!) and they were mostly pearly pink and pearly white!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Fuzzy! Nice to see you! Sadly I can't see any of your mani pictures!
> 
> My SH is probably older than 2011, but that's when I bought it. I didn't own many bottles of nail polishes before 2011, maybe 10 bottles pre-children (last century!) and they were mostly pearly pink and pearly white!




*sigh* this board is such a pain to load things to! I hope I fixed the photos in the post.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> *sigh* this board is such a pain to load things to! I hope I fixed the photos in the post.



Yeah, I can see them now! Nice manis! I'm about to do a new mani and just done my toes. Will post pictures tomorrow. I also emptied out my US postbox, so have a lot of new pretties to show.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2016)

Right, finally I have a minute to post my haul and mani pictures. 

View attachment 55290
View attachment 55291


These are from my US postbox. Very pissed off with them though, I got charged £34 (!) customs and I have no idea why! In all fairness I probably had much more value in there than £150, but I put it down as $20, so no idea why. MyMallBox had some server issues apparently and didn't notice some consolidated packages for days (I paid for shipping on Wednesday 29th for mine, but it only shipped on the 5th), so maybe this was caused by it too? They gave me $10 credit for the delay, but I haven't contacted them about the customs yet. 

Anyway, onto my manis. First one is CbL Trouble with Turquoise Twinkle.




Next is Nails Inc Portman Place with Orly Lilac Gloss Glitter (which is the same as Pixie Powder).




I broke my thumb nail while trying to open a can (doh!) and it's a sideways break quite low down. I trimmed it and tried to patch it up, but it didn't hold too well, will try again tonight when I change my current mani. 

Nails Inc Walton Street with Color Club Candy Cane (2011 untried).




Not a great picture, but my pedi is Vapid Lacquer Dragon Tears.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I generally like Color Club, but this particular polish is just weird.
> 
> ...




I'm resisting Kiko purely because I don't need to add yet another brand to my stable, regardless of price!  This will probably change eventually....!
Thanks, it was a pretty polish to wear - I know what you mean about her restocks at DD, I preferred it when her polishes were available for ages and you didn't have to jump in when they release to get the few you want.  It's one of the brands I really like though, so I've had a few recently.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few haul pictures. First is my Glam Polish order from the Cry Baby and Alice collections:
> 
> View attachment 55188
> 
> ...




I love loads of your new haul (I have a few of the Glams waiting in the US!).
Your manis are also really pretty - Cindy Lou Who? looks really nice - I have it unworn, but it doesn't look that exciting in the bottle, I prefer it on your nails!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to post the screenshots of my samples, I got 33 and 97.
> 
> View attachment 55195
> View attachment 55196




I love loads of those samples, I could happily have owned almost all of them!  However, not so sorry that I missed a shambolic restock, sounds seriously stressful.  Congrats on getting some of them though, I shall be quietly envious!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> Hello all, long time no post
> It seems like I've been either busy with a million things or sick! and it's very hard to paint nails while needing to blow your nose every 3 seconds lol. And now it's unbearably hot and humid grrrr, most of next week will be high 20s or low 30s likely with 90% humidity.
> 
> Everyone's manis look great!
> ...




Hi Fuzzy!  Nice to hear from you!
I love all of your manis, they look sooo pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Right, finally I have a minute to post my haul and mani pictures.
> 
> View attachment 55290
> View attachment 55291
> ...


Wowsers, nice haul!  I'm so sorry you've had aggravation with your forwarders though, and customs is a pain.  I've had a package sitting in customs for 9 days now without receiving a card to pay the fees, I keep emailing them but still not sorted out and I'm really worried it's going to be sent back   Post office is pants  
Pretty manis, I love the one with the CbLs in particular.  Turquoise Twinkly is so pretty, wish I had bought it now!  Also love the Vapid - a brand I don't own.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2016)

My new mani is Polished For Days - Speaking of the Devil:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm resisting Kiko purely because I don't need to add yet another brand to my stable, regardless of price!  This will probably change eventually....!
> Thanks, it was a pretty polish to wear - I know what you mean about her restocks at DD, I preferred it when her polishes were available for ages and you didn't have to jump in when they release to get the few you want.  It's one of the brands I really like though, so I've had a few recently.



I get where you're coming from, I try to do that too, but sometimes fail miserably. Oh well, at least if it's a brand that sells cheap polishes, you don't end up spending too much.  

I used to buy loads of DD, but I'm just not that interested. What really put me off was the way she did the launch for the FB group exclusives. No notice, just listed them in the middle of the night, so by the time I noticed, they were gone. I prefer knowing in advance. (Alright, I know, EP and such, but the beauty of DD was that it was so much easier to buy.) 



PearlyQueen said:


> I love loads of your new haul (I have a few of the Glams waiting in the US!).
> Your manis are also really pretty - Cindy Lou Who? looks really nice - I have it unworn, but it doesn't look that exciting in the bottle, I prefer it on your nails!



Thank you! I know what you mean about CLW, it looks a bit meh in the bottle. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I love loads of those samples, I could happily have owned almost all of them!  However, not so sorry that I missed a shambolic restock, sounds seriously stressful.  Congrats on getting some of them though, I shall be quietly envious!



Oh I know, all of those samples are so beautiful! I'm happy at least I got 2, the limit was 3, so didn't do too bad. The FF restocks aren't normally that bad, I think it was because a couple of the Oops colours were so limited and loads of people were trying for them. Well, it's not like I don't have enough polishes to use though...



PearlyQueen said:


> Wowsers, nice haul!  I'm so sorry you've had aggravation with your forwarders though, and customs is a pain.  I've had a package sitting in customs for 9 days now without receiving a card to pay the fees, I keep emailing them but still not sorted out and I'm really worried it's going to be sent back   Post office is pants
> Pretty manis, I love the one with the CbLs in particular.  Turquoise Twinkly is so pretty, wish I had bought it now!  Also love the Vapid - a brand I don't own.



Thanks. Vapid is a new brand for me, I originally only had Spellcaster (from the Hela Holo Customs group) and then looked into it, it's one of these quite limited, very sought after brands, not sure if it's worth the hassle yet, but what I've got are nice polishes.

Oh no, where is your package from? Really hope you get it asap. I hate customs so much. Of course after Brexit everything will be subject to customs.  



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Polished For Days - Speaking of the Devil:
> View attachment 55297
> View attachment 55298



Pretty! Your middle nail has caught up quickly!

 It's funny, the polishes I have from PFD are all blues, purples and greys, whereas you have this bright berry red one!  I only discovered this brand in the winter, but since I love everything with flakies, I now own 16 of their polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2016)

Quick mani picture, it's Lilypad Lacquer We Are Mint to Be. My camera thinks it's teal, but it's not. Wouldn't say it's a minty colour, but it's not this blue either. I've tried to adjust the colour, so excuse the yellow fingers, but it's still not as green as irl. Oh well.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 13, 2016)

Gosh, I'm so pissed about Nailland right now! I ordered from them ages ago, and stressed at the same time that it's really important that I receive my order at Thursday latest because I leave for Shanghai on Friday. I even upgraded my shipping to make sure of that. To cut a long story short, they mixed up orders, I got somebody else's, she got mine, and there's no chance in hell I get my own polishes until Friday morning. 

I'm so angry I could spit. That was my Masura order, and also the ILNP pre-order. Gah.

Sorry for the rant, but with you fellow NPAs I at least know that you understand!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Right, finally I have a minute to post my haul and mani pictures.
> 
> View attachment 55290
> View attachment 55291
> ...




Nice haul but ouch on the customs!

Pretty manis! I think my favourite is the blue
& nice pedi, I wont take a photo of mine because it's just the same boring white/silver pearl I used last year lol




PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Fuzzy!  Nice to hear from you!
> I love all of your manis, they look sooo pretty.



Thank you PQ 



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Polished For Days - Speaking of the Devil:
> View attachment 55297
> View attachment 55298



Great mani! nice sparkles




Anitacska said:


> Quick mani picture, it's Lilypad Lacquer We Are Mint to Be. My camera thinks it's teal, but it's not. Wouldn't say it's a minty colour, but it's not this blue either. I've tried to adjust the colour, so excuse the yellow fingers, but it's still not as green as irl. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 55301



Nice mani!



Still under a heat alert here *sweats*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Gosh, I'm so pissed about Nailland right now! I ordered from them ages ago, and stressed at the same time that it's really important that I receive my order at Thursday latest because I leave for Shanghai on Friday. I even upgraded my shipping to make sure of that. To cut a long story short, they mixed up orders, I got somebody else's, she got mine, and there's no chance in hell I get my own polishes until Friday morning.
> 
> I'm so angry I could spit. That was my Masura order, and also the ILNP pre-order. Gah.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but with you fellow NPAs I at least know that you understand!



ARG! that's just awful!  sorry that happened, Anneri.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Gosh, I'm so pissed about Nailland right now! I ordered from them ages ago, and stressed at the same time that it's really important that I receive my order at Thursday latest because I leave for Shanghai on Friday. I even upgraded my shipping to make sure of that. To cut a long story short, they mixed up orders, I got somebody else's, she got mine, and there's no chance in hell I get my own polishes until Friday morning.
> 
> I'm so angry I could spit. That was my Masura order, and also the ILNP pre-order. Gah.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but with you fellow NPAs I at least know that you understand!



Oh no, what a pain! I really feel for you, I've had a couple of things go wrong lately (not np related) and it's just so frustrating. I'm absolutely exhausted after dealing with all these stupid issues. Eg. my daughter accidentally poured water on her laptop and the keyboard needed replacing. Took it in (to PC World) to have it fixed, picked it up a week (and £69) later to find that it won't start up now. Took it back a following day, was apparently fixed a week later, went to pick it up and tried it before I brought it home. It worked there, but once again wouldn't start up. Argh! Today I took it back again (store is 15 minutes by car, so I've also wasted a lot of petrol on it as well as time) and spent 2 hours waiting for the guy to figure out what is actually wrong with it, so he can send it off again to have it fixed. Hopefully when I pick it up again sometime next week it will actually be fixed. Might have to pay more for it as this might be a separate fault and not caused by them while fixing the keyboard. Great. 

And of course there was the delay with my US postbox and the £34 customs, but I'm over that now. On the upside the pound seems to be slowly crawling back up (yes, I do check every day, lol). 

Hope you've had a nice time in Germany anyway, and hope you have a safe journey back to China! x


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2016)

I've spent the last few days rearranging my polishes as I now have several completely full drawers. Managed to free up some space in my Alexes by moving 4 drawers' stuff into the last few empty rainbow drawers. It's still not great, but they are a lot more spaced out now, however if I buy more polish from certain brands, I might have to rearrange again. I try to keep them in alphabetical order, but some brands I have more polish from than others, so it doesn't always work. Oh well, as long as I know where everything is...

Huh, I thought I'd been relatively good this past month, but just looked at my credit card bill, and I've spend quite a bit more on polish than I thought.  No wonder my drawers got so full. 

Anyway, here's some haul pictures, my Femme Fatales have arrived (via the UK group buy) and a small order from RC.

View attachment 55411
View attachment 55412


The first two are my samples, then the July COTM and the other 3 are the Oops I could get. Plus the Edm and Sayuri are both FF exclusives.

Just a couple of CbLs and a Grace-full from RC.




I'll post some mani pictures later too. I've been out Pokemon hunting with my younger two and need to finish making dinner.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2016)

Mani pictures: first is Pretty & Polished Pretty 2.0. It's more purple irl and looked quite muted, but I only had time for a quick mani, so it had to do. 




My current one is Topshop Mercury Miasma with Deborah Lippmann Stronger.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2016)

Have you all seen the new EP? Coming on Sunday, not pre-order, but one time release. Newsletter coming soon. I'm not sure about this one at the moment.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I get where you're coming from, I try to do that too, but sometimes fail miserably. Oh well, at least if it's a brand that sells cheap polishes, you don't end up spending too much.
> 
> I used to buy loads of DD, but I'm just not that interested. What really put me off was the way she did the launch for the FB group exclusives. No notice, just listed them in the middle of the night, so by the time I noticed, they were gone. I prefer knowing in advance. (Alright, I know, EP and such, but the beauty of DD was that it was so much easier to buy.)
> 
> ...




Hurrah for low cost brands!
I still haven't had a card from customs, it's over 2 weeks now, have emailed, phoned several times, they can't take payment in person without the card because they don't know how much it would be!  It's driving me nuts, every day I come home from work hoping, but nothing.
The package is from DRK Nails, a load of Esmaltes da Kelly polishes, they were soooo cheap I couldn't resist, but they're driving me insane!!!
I wasn't even aware that DD had done Facebook exclusives!
Thanks, I really enjoyed that PFD - most of the ones I have are blue/grey/purple too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani picture, it's Lilypad Lacquer We Are Mint to Be. My camera thinks it's teal, but it's not. Wouldn't say it's a minty colour, but it's not this blue either. I've tried to adjust the colour, so excuse the yellow fingers, but it's still not as green as irl. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 55301




That looks cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Gosh, I'm so pissed about Nailland right now! I ordered from them ages ago, and stressed at the same time that it's really important that I receive my order at Thursday latest because I leave for Shanghai on Friday. I even upgraded my shipping to make sure of that. To cut a long story short, they mixed up orders, I got somebody else's, she got mine, and there's no chance in hell I get my own polishes until Friday morning.
> 
> I'm so angry I could spit. That was my Masura order, and also the ILNP pre-order. Gah.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but with you fellow NPAs I at least know that you understand!




We hear you sister!!!
Seriously, soooo annoying, grrrr.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've spent the last few days rearranging my polishes as I now have several completely full drawers. Managed to free up some space in my Alexes by moving 4 drawers' stuff into the last few empty rainbow drawers. It's still not great, but they are a lot more spaced out now, however if I buy more polish from certain brands, I might have to rearrange again. I try to keep them in alphabetical order, but some brands I have more polish from than others, so it doesn't always work. Oh well, as long as I know where everything is...
> 
> Huh, I thought I'd been relatively good this past month, but just looked at my credit card bill, and I've spend quite a bit more on polish than I thought.  No wonder my drawers got so full.
> 
> ...




Love your haul!
Be careful Pokemon hunting, I've heard it can be dangerous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Mani pictures: first is Pretty & Polished Pretty 2.0. It's more purple irl and looked quite muted, but I only had time for a quick mani, so it had to do.
> 
> View attachment 55414
> 
> ...




I'm not feeling the first mani, but the Topshop polish is really nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Have you all seen the new EP? Coming on Sunday, not pre-order, but one time release. Newsletter coming soon. I'm not sure about this one at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 55421





Oh lordy, it's just impossible to cut down, isn't it???  It's not astounding or unusual but I really like it - although the chances of getting one will be slim.  Why does she do this single pour no preorder rubbish???  Sooo irritating, she is capable of doing it differently and often does, but the nicer polishes she loves to ration!  GRRRR
I will of course attempt to get one....


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hurrah for low cost brands!
> I still haven't had a card from customs, it's over 2 weeks now, have emailed, phoned several times, they can't take payment in person without the card because they don't know how much it would be!  It's driving me nuts, every day I come home from work hoping, but nothing.
> The package is from DRK Nails, a load of Esmaltes da Kelly polishes, they were soooo cheap I couldn't resist, but they're driving me insane!!!
> I wasn't even aware that DD had done Facebook exclusives!
> Thanks, I really enjoyed that PFD - most of the ones I have are blue/grey/purple too!



Oh no, that is really annoying about customs. Sounds like a company not to bother with in the future.  



PearlyQueen said:


> That looks cute!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Love your haul!
> Be careful Pokemon hunting, I've heard it can be dangerous!



Thanks!

There's nothing dangerous about Pokemon hunting if you keep your eyes on the road when crossing, etc. I haven't let my 10-year-old out on his own, but I think I'll have to as I'm getting fed up of having to go out with him all the time, hahaha. Not complaining though as he's a proper couch potato, so I should be really pleased if he asks to go outside!



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not feeling the first mani, but the Topshop polish is really nice!



I wasn't feeling it much either, although it did look better irl, it was more purple and had subtle holo and gold flakies. None of that showed up in the pictures. 

Thanks.



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh lordy, it's just impossible to cut down, isn't it???  It's not astounding or unusual but I really like it - although the chances of getting one will be slim.  Why does she do this single pour no preorder rubbish???  Sooo irritating, she is capable of doing it differently and often does, but the nicer polishes she loves to ration!  GRRRR
> I will of course attempt to get one....



No, I don't get it either. I'll probably try for it, because it's EP, but to be honest, if it was any other brand, I most likely wouldn't buy it. How stupid is that?

I'm trying to decide if I want to order the Holo Hookup box, it looks pretty, but none of the polishes are that amazing. Also the pound is still so weak.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 19, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, that is really annoying about customs. Sounds like a company not to bother with in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree re EP, but in fairness all the ones I've worn I've loved, even the ones I wouldn't expect to!
Holo Hookup is pretty, but I don't think any of them are that unique, I'm out!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I agree re EP, but in fairness all the ones I've worn I've loved, even the ones I wouldn't expect to!
> Holo Hookup is pretty, but I don't think any of them are that unique, I'm out!



Yeah, I think you're right about the Holo Hookup box. Probably best save my money. There's been a few other things on my wishlist for a while.

I have a couple of new manis. The first one is Sally Hansen Lavender Pearl (2011 untried) over black with Indigo Bananas Island Universe (holo) over it. 



View attachment 55503



Current mani is Femme Fatale Asteroid Sunsets, one of the May Oops polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Latest mani is Literary Lacquers If It Pleases You:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I think you're right about the Holo Hookup box. Probably best save my money. There's been a few other things on my wishlist for a while.
> 
> I have a couple of new manis. The first one is Sally Hansen Lavender Pearl (2011 untried) over black with Indigo Bananas Island Universe (holo) over it.
> 
> ...




Both lovely!  I don't think the FF would suit me, but I like it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2016)

EP news:

http://us6.campaign-archive2.com/?u=00608b6a780c3150c85e4daf1&id=e335d1d183

Basically 6 pm (UK time) on Sunday, Moon Water, Lost Boy, Desert Night Sky and a new colour not yet revealed. Apparently she's made a TON of DNS, wonder how long it will last, 2 minutes?  New colour will be revealed before launch as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Latest mani is Literary Lacquers If It Pleases You:
> View attachment 55514
> View attachment 55515
> View attachment 55516



I really like this in the sun! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Both lovely!  I don't think the FF would suit me, but I like it!



Thank you. It's a bit darker irl, looks more washed out in the photo. I wasn't 100% sure about it, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've spent the last few days rearranging my polishes as I now have several completely full drawers. Managed to free up some space in my Alexes by moving 4 drawers' stuff into the last few empty rainbow drawers. It's still not great, but they are a lot more spaced out now, however if I buy more polish from certain brands, I might have to rearrange again. I try to keep them in alphabetical order, but some brands I have more polish from than others, so it doesn't always work. Oh well, as long as I know where everything is...
> 
> Huh, I thought I'd been relatively good this past month, but just looked at my credit card bill, and I've spend quite a bit more on polish than I thought.  No wonder my drawers got so full.
> 
> ...



I've been doing a bit of re-arranging too, and I finally completed my nail polish and makeup spreadsheets (ouch all that typing!) I attempted to put the polishes I haven't used yet toward the front. Nice haul





Anitacska said:


> Mani pictures: first is Pretty & Polished Pretty 2.0. It's more purple irl and looked quite muted, but I only had time for a quick mani, so it had to do.
> 
> View attachment 55414
> 
> ...



great manis! The topshop polish is very pretty! When arranging I realized I haven't used most of my Lippmanns, I'll have to correct that.




Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I think you're right about the Holo Hookup box. Probably best save my money. There's been a few other things on my wishlist for a while.
> 
> I have a couple of new manis. The first one is Sally Hansen Lavender Pearl (2011 untried) over black with Indigo Bananas Island Universe (holo) over it.
> 
> ...



cool combination on the first one, I also have Lavender Pearl...
The FF is really nice!



PearlyQueen said:


> Latest mani is Literary Lacquers If It Pleases You:
> View attachment 55514
> View attachment 55515
> View attachment 55516



 what an interesting colour! pretty mani!


---

I got desperate waiting for NailPolishCanada to get HK Girl back in stock and I ordered it with that Color4Nails anniversary sale instead... it ended up being cheaper anyway, I'll just have to wait longer for it. I can't keep using this *two half used up bottles poured into one with a bunch of thinner added* forever lol


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been doing a bit of re-arranging too, and I finally completed my nail polish and makeup spreadsheets (ouch all that typing!) I attempted to put the polishes I haven't used yet toward the front. Nice haul
> 
> 
> great manis! The topshop polish is very pretty! When arranging I realized I haven't used most of my Lippmanns, I'll have to correct that.
> ...



I also need to sort out my spreadsheet now that I've moved the polishes about. I need a laptop to take upstairs with me to do it, but currently 2 of our laptops are being fixed, so that will have to wait.

Multithanks!

I like C4N, don't often order from them, but they are usually pretty quick and quite cheap. 

I received my Glam order, this is through the UK group order that now goes through the FB group (as she has no European stockists left). It is cheaper than ordering from the US shop to be sent to my US postbox, so maybe something else to consider PQ.  The polish on the left is the FB group exclusive.

View attachment 55569


My daughter asked me the other day if we can make a nail polish for her and she came up with the idea to make it look like a galaxy, so we made this:






I also made this for myself:






Couple of mani pictures, first one is EP Mercy with Ever After Little Foot:





Current mani is OPI Be a Dahlia Won't You? with OPI I Lily Love You (2011 untried).





Have you seen the other new EP, Christmas in July? I don't know what's with me, but neither has wowed me, I'll probably try to get them though cause it's EP, but I don't think I'd be gutted if I missed out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2016)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been doing a bit of re-arranging too, and I finally completed my nail polish and makeup spreadsheets (ouch all that typing!) I attempted to put the polishes I haven't used yet toward the front. Nice haul
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!
I think we've all been there with the topcoat, it always feels a bit of a waste since it's essentially invisible once it's on!
Yay for getting it at a discount though, always a bonus!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I also need to sort out my spreadsheet now that I've moved the polishes about. I need a laptop to take upstairs with me to do it, but currently 2 of our laptops are being fixed, so that will have to wait.
> 
> Multithanks!
> 
> ...




I really fancied that FB Glam, glad you got it though!  Your haul looks lovely.
I'm really impressed with your purple franken - looks exactly like something Femme Fatale would make and I'd buy!
Your manis are well nice - I surprised myself by loving that pink OPI!
I'm sorry you're not wowed by the EPs - I'm the same with the blue, but OMG if I don't get that red I'll be devastated, I totally love it.  I'm going to try for the others from last time too, but I'm prepared for disappointment with those if I get the red!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2016)

My new mani is Spell Polish Lizard's Leg:





Isn't it great when you find out your polish is a one-coater???  I did do two for longevity, but I really didn't need to, makes such a nice change from 3 (or occasionally 4!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really fancied that FB Glam, glad you got it though!  Your haul looks lovely.
> I'm really impressed with your purple franken - looks exactly like something Femme Fatale would make and I'd buy!
> Your manis are well nice - I surprised myself by loving that pink OPI!
> I'm sorry you're not wowed by the EPs - I'm the same with the blue, but OMG if I don't get that red I'll be devastated, I totally love it.  I'm going to try for the others from last time too, but I'm prepared for disappointment with those if I get the red!



Thanks. 

Did you manage to get them? I got them both in the end.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow, Anitacska, I've to agree with PQ - your polishes look like something FF would come up with and I love both! 

I scored Desert Sky and Christmas in July. Wanted to try for Moon Water, too, but that was sold out really quick, and I didn't want to risk losing the others, so I'm content with those two. I really like them! Pity I'll see them in December, though... And now to bed! *yawns*


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2016)

I got both, plus Lost Boy - I too tried for Moon Water till now, but it's gone.  As I said, not devastated, but would have been nice!
However, I'm really happy with the outcome!
Well done to all three of us, ninja clicking won the day for us!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Wow, Anitacska, I've to agree with PQ - your polishes look like something FF would come up with and I love both!
> 
> I scored Desert Sky and Christmas in July. Wanted to try for Moon Water, too, but that was sold out really quick, and I didn't want to risk losing the others, so I'm content with those two. I really like them! Pity I'll see them in December, though... And now to bed! *yawns*



Aaw, thank you! She is very pleased with her creation, she chose all the pigments and glitters, I only did the dirty work, lol. 

Glad you scored both new ones. Sorry you missed out on MW. It's pretty, but I don't think it's that interesting. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I got both, plus Lost Boy - I too tried for Moon Water till now, but it's gone.  As I said, not devastated, but would have been nice!
> However, I'm really happy with the outcome!
> Well done to all three of us, ninja clicking won the day for us!!!



Great news! But sorry about Moon Water. Hopefully she'll restock it again, but in all honesty I don't think it's that interesting. 

Hope MRV has also managed to score some.


----------



## MRV (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey! I've been cleaning and purging like crazy the first two weeks of my vacation. Regardless, all the cabinets are still fuller than full of stuff. Fortunately, I've been away and relaxing for a few days now (lots of sauna time), and next week will hopefully be a bit easier, especially as we finally have some warmer days.

I managed to get into my cart the new EPs plus Lost Boy and Moon Water, but dropped MW because I was able to get only three. Is that special as you all (apart from Anita) tried to catch it?

Need to catch up with the posts!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Spell Polish Lizard's Leg:
> View attachment 55580
> View attachment 55581
> View attachment 55582
> ...



This is very pretty. I also have a few Spell polishes and I haven't tried any of them yet! It's great that it's a one coater, it's quite a pricey brand, so it's good to get value for your money, and of course save time when applying it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> Hey! I've been cleaning and purging like crazy the first two weeks of my vacation. Regardless, all the cabinets are still fuller than full of stuff. Fortunately, I've been away and relaxing for a few days now (lots of sauna time), and next week will hopefully be a bit easier, especially as we finally have some warmer days.
> 
> I managed to get into my cart the new EPs plus Lost Boy and Moon Water, but dropped MW because I was able to get only three. Is that special as you all (apart from Anita) tried to catch it?
> 
> Need to catch up with the posts!



Glad you got the 3 you wanted. Moon Water is nice, but it's not the most exciting polish imo. 

Enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## MRV (Jul 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Glad you got the 3 you wanted. Moon Water is nice, but it's not the most exciting polish imo.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your holiday!



Thanks! We all seemed to be lucky again. I figured MW looked a lot like some other light grey EPs so it was the first to go.

Thank you, I try my best. When will you be leaving for you holiday - was it in Portugal?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2016)

MRV said:


> Thanks! We all seemed to be lucky again. I figured MW looked a lot like some other light grey EPs so it was the first to go.
> 
> Thank you, I try my best. When will you be leaving for you holiday - was it in Portugal?



Yes, it is a light grey, although it has a shift to it, but it's still not that interesting. 

We're still here for almost 2 weeks, nice to have some time to just be lazy, plus the weather's been not unlike Portugal lately!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello lovely NPAs! I've to comment at length later or tomorrow (your manis! A MRV sighting! Hauls! My neverending story with Nailland that's full of lies and deceit!), BUT for now just a PSA: Did you all see the announcement on C4Ns about their Takko restock? And also on FF about their COTM August? The FF must be one of the most beautiful one's I've seen her doing. If someone's ordering, and given that August is my birthday month and that you're actually allowed to order two, could someone order one for me as well? It really doesn't make any sense for me to order just for one polish.

Also, send a lot of sympathy - we've had over 40C TWICE this week. I'm slowly dying.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello lovely NPAs! I've to comment at length later or tomorrow (your manis! A MRV sighting! Hauls! My neverending story with Nailland that's full of lies and deceit!), BUT for now just a PSA: Did you all see the announcement on C4Ns about their Takko restock? And also on FF about their COTM August? The FF must be one of the most beautiful one's I've seen her doing. If someone's ordering, and given that August is my birthday month and that you're actually allowed to order two, could someone order one for me as well? It really doesn't make any sense for me to order just for one polish.
> 
> Also, send a lot of sympathy - we've had over 40C TWICE this week. I'm slowly dying.



Oh no, poor you, I absolutely hate the heat. We had 33 degrees here last week and it was horrible. My house warms up really badly, so I had to have every window open all night just to make it halfway bearable. 

Sorry to hear you're still having trouble with Nailland. Sadly my laptop saga is still ongoing.  

I'm not really interested in Takko, had a look before their restock on their own site and decided to skip. I do love the FF August COTM though and the whole August collection tbh. I would love to order one for you, but I can't send it to you.  Maybe MRV could do it, I'm guessing she'll be ordering.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 31, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, poor you, I absolutely hate the heat. We had 33 degrees here last week and it was horrible. My house warms up really badly, so I had to have every window open all night just to make it halfway bearable.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're still having trouble with Nailland. Sadly my laptop saga is still ongoing.
> 
> I'm not really interested in Takko, had a look before their restock on their own site and decided to skip. I do love the FF August COTM though and the whole August collection tbh. I would love to order one for you, but I can't send it to you.  Maybe MRV could do it, I'm guessing she'll be ordering.



Thank you Anitacska! Has the Royal Mail become so difficult recently? Of course I'll nearly never (apart from MeiMei and BSF) order something to get it here, but always to my parents' place in Germany - much safer!

I've FINALLY gotten the refund from nailland. Why it took them two weeks though its everyone's guess. Honestly! Last time I ordered from them for sure. Pity, really. How about your laptop?

Can anybody chime in with some advice, though? I looked into the FF shipping fees to China (I know, right after I said I wouldn't) and it's 37AUS. *gasp* Is it like that to Europe as well? And what is the amount of polish you've to order so that it's worth it? Because right now, when I add everything up, it's 14€ for each polish I want to order, which is of course much more expensive than when I order somewhere else. Argh, so indecisive. And very likely the COTM will be sold out immediately when I decide to try to order. Help?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thank you Anitacska! Has the Royal Mail become so difficult recently? Of course I'll nearly never (apart from MeiMei and BSF) order something to get it here, but always to my parents' place in Germany - much safer!
> 
> I've FINALLY gotten the refund from nailland. Why it took them two weeks though its everyone's guess. Honestly! Last time I ordered from them for sure. Pity, really. How about your laptop?
> 
> Can anybody chime in with some advice, though? I looked into the FF shipping fees to China (I know, right after I said I wouldn't) and it's 37AUS. *gasp* Is it like that to Europe as well? And what is the amount of polish you've to order so that it's worth it? Because right now, when I add everything up, it's 14€ for each polish I want to order, which is of course much more expensive than when I order somewhere else. Argh, so indecisive. And very likely the COTM will be sold out immediately when I decide to try to order. Help?



Sadly, yes, I believe they destroy every outgoing package with nail polish in them.  

The shipping to the UK is 47 AUS and you have to have a minimum of 10 bottles (same for you too). It actually works out pretty much the same as buying from Rainbow Connection, so I prefer to order directly. (Plus I can't stand the RC woman.) This time I like the whole collection, so will be ordering from them directly. FYI, they do have a US shop now as well, so if you only want a few bottles, it might be cheaper ordering from the US. No 10 bottle minimum. 

Sorry to hear about your bad experience with Nailland, but glad you've finally got your refund. I've only ordered from them once as part of a group buy, but that went well. The laptop is *fingers crossed* should be finally sorted, I'm picking it up on Tuesday, so we shall see. It's costing a lot of money, but my ex-husband has offered to pay for it, so I'm happy about that. 

Will come back later with some mani pictures.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2016)

The Femme Fatale site crashed again last night, waited up until 1 am to be sure I get the COTM and as soon as it went live, the website crashed. Had to wait until 2 am to be able to order. Didn't want to leave it until the morning, because the COTM was capped at 150, but it was still available this morning, so I could've really. Bit tired today as a result.  

Anneri, I might have an extra Hypernova for you if we can figure out how to get it to you. Someone asked me to order them one and then went and bought one anyway, so now there's possibly one available. I'm just not sure it's worth risking sending it by RM.  

Here are my latest manis. First is Alessandro Heavy Metal in Rock It Baby! and CbL Nitro over back. I know I have a gazillion dupes for these (well, not so much the CbL, except maybe EP Ciao Milano and I think I have a Hits polish that's similar too), but I can never get enough of multichromes. I just love the shiftiness of this. 







Next one is my own franken from last week. I haven't named it.  





Butter London Giddy Kipper with Glam Polish Gotta Have It Make It Stop! It's more blurple irl, but we all know how that works on camera...





Finally my current mani is ILNP Poetry with Nails Inc Bloomsbury Square (2011) untried. I just love Poetry, such a gorgeous purple. Sadly no sun today. 





Phew, there you go. A week's worth of manis. No haul pictures as everything is going to my US postbox atm, but I have a nice little stash there already.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

MRV said:


> Hey! I've been cleaning and purging like crazy the first two weeks of my vacation. Regardless, all the cabinets are still fuller than full of stuff. Fortunately, I've been away and relaxing for a few days now (lots of sauna time), and next week will hopefully be a bit easier, especially as we finally have some warmer days.
> 
> I managed to get into my cart the new EPs plus Lost Boy and Moon Water, but dropped MW because I was able to get only three. Is that special as you all (apart from Anita) tried to catch it?
> 
> Need to catch up with the posts!




lol, how funny you dumped the one we all wanted!  I don't need it... (would have added it to my order but not ordered it alone, says it all!)
Glad you got what you wanted.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello lovely NPAs! I've to comment at length later or tomorrow (your manis! A MRV sighting! Hauls! My neverending story with Nailland that's full of lies and deceit!), BUT for now just a PSA: Did you all see the announcement on C4Ns about their Takko restock? And also on FF about their COTM August? The FF must be one of the most beautiful one's I've seen her doing. If someone's ordering, and given that August is my birthday month and that you're actually allowed to order two, could someone order one for me as well? It really doesn't make any sense for me to order just for one polish.
> 
> Also, send a lot of sympathy - we've had over 40C TWICE this week. I'm slowly dying.




I got the Takkos I wanted from her preorder, still at Stackry though so I haven't seen them yet.  I love the FF cotm!  WANT lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> The Femme Fatale site crashed again last night, waited up until 1 am to be sure I get the COTM and as soon as it went live, the website crashed. Had to wait until 2 am to be able to order. Didn't want to leave it until the morning, because the COTM was capped at 150, but it was still available this morning, so I could've really. Bit tired today as a result.
> 
> Anneri, I might have an extra Hypernova for you if we can figure out how to get it to you. Someone asked me to order them one and then went and bought one anyway, so now there's possibly one available. I'm just not sure it's worth risking sending it by RM.
> 
> ...


Love your manis, the one you made looks stunning!  I'm still kicking myself for not buying those Alessandros when I saw them, and it looks lovely on you (yes, I'm sure I have about 43 dupes too!!!)
If you aren't going to be able to send Hypernova overseas, let me know and I'll take it, otherwise I'm going to try to snag one from the US site to Stackry - I don't know when it's launching, but I really love it so just saying, I might have bought it before you know what's happening with your spare!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> The Femme Fatale site crashed again last night, waited up until 1 am to be sure I get the COTM and as soon as it went live, the website crashed. Had to wait until 2 am to be able to order. Didn't want to leave it until the morning, because the COTM was capped at 150, but it was still available this morning, so I could've really. Bit tired today as a result.
> 
> Anneri, I might have an extra Hypernova for you if we can figure out how to get it to you. Someone asked me to order them one and then went and bought one anyway, so now there's possibly one available. I'm just not sure it's worth risking sending it by RM.
> 
> ...



So many pretty manis! Love all of them and would've worn ever polish in a heartbeat!

I got a little MeiMei order in with some EP dupes (the Glam dupe for 7 Nation Army and Chaos & Crocodiles An Alpaca with a plan) and some other bits and bobs, and am waiting for my BSF order with the FF Here and Back again Collex.

Anitacska, if you really have a Hypernova for me that'd be the best birthday present (my birthday is actually tomorrow, but never mind)! Let me think about a few possibilities to send it - I don't want it to fall into the RM's hands!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> So many pretty manis! Love all of them and would've worn ever polish in a heartbeat!
> 
> I got a little MeiMei order in with some EP dupes (the Glam dupe for 7 Nation Army and Chaos & Crocodiles An Alpaca with a plan) and some other bits and bobs, and am waiting for my BSF order with the FF Here and Back again Collex.
> 
> Anitacska, if you really have a Hypernova for me that'd be the best birthday present (my birthday is actually tomorrow, but never mind)! Let me think about a few possibilities to send it - I don't want it to fall into the RM's hands!



Happy birthday Anneri!  

Let me know if you have any idea on how to get Hypernova to you. The only options I can think of are couriers, but they are very expensive.  You might be better off ordering it from the US site once it launches. I won't have mine until after I come back from holiday, so have a bit of time to think about it yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2016)

Anneri said:


> So many pretty manis! Love all of them and would've worn ever polish in a heartbeat!
> 
> I got a little MeiMei order in with some EP dupes (the Glam dupe for 7 Nation Army and Chaos & Crocodiles An Alpaca with a plan) and some other bits and bobs, and am waiting for my BSF order with the FF Here and Back again Collex.
> 
> Anitacska, if you really have a Hypernova for me that'd be the best birthday present (my birthday is actually tomorrow, but never mind)! Let me think about a few possibilities to send it - I don't want it to fall into the RM's hands!




Happy Birthday Anneri!  Hope your Hypernova makes it to you!!!
Enjoy your new goodies - I have my eye on a couple of the FF Here and Back Agains, hopefully get them when/if Hypernova becomes mine!
Alpaca looks very nice too, I've been sitting on my hands with that one.
Anyhow, hope you got some nice goodies!!!!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 7, 2016)

Just wanted to share this: http://www.allure.com/story/holographic-nails-new-trend?mbid=social_facebook Allure has no idea about holo polishes at all. 

Anyone trying for the EPs tonight?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to share this: http://www.allure.com/story/holographic-nails-new-trend?mbid=social_facebook Allure has no idea about holo polishes at all.
> 
> Anyone trying for the EPs tonight?



She's definitely in with what's new!!!  
I may try for a couple I don't have from EP, but if it's a fail I'm not that fussed  (Water for Unicorns and Melted Popsicle).  I shouldn't but I will!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Just wanted to share this: http://www.allure.com/story/holographic-nails-new-trend?mbid=social_facebook Allure has no idea about holo polishes at all.
> 
> Anyone trying for the EPs tonight?



Hahaha, very up to date and well informed - not! 

No EPs for me. I have everything I want and my internet is very slow and unreliable anyway, wouldn't stand a chance. 

Incidentally, greetings from sunny Portugal!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2016)

Argh, so annoyed, didn't notice 6pm coming around and WfU is looking sold out


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2016)

Missed it, grrr!!!  Fortunately, I'll get over it...
New mani is Cirque Boudoir:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Argh, so annoyed, didn't notice 6pm coming around and WfU is looking sold out



Sorry you missed it.  I'm just glad she didn't restock anything I wanted, there's no way I could've got anything while on holiday. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Missed it, grrr!!!  Fortunately, I'll get over it...
> New mani is Cirque Boudoir:
> View attachment 55737
> View attachment 55738
> ...



That's a nice polish. I especially like the last two pictures.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2016)

Live Love Polish has all 3 EP exclusives in stock. Apparently last restock!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry you missed it.  I'm just glad she didn't restock anything I wanted, there's no way I could've got anything while on holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice polish. I especially like the last two pictures.



Thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2016)

New mani is KB Shimmer Shade Shifter:









I found this one a bit tricky to work with - this is four coats, and it didn't want to colour right to the tips at all.
I have so many shades similar (identical?) to this one, this brand wouldn't be the one I'd recommend.
I know I got the Girly Bits and Liquid Sky Lacquers collections which were really similar (they all came out around the same time), plus of course ILNP, but the others were much nicer to use.
Still, it's better than expected really - I wasn't impressed compared to the others in the bottle or when I put it on my colour chart, that's probably why I haven't worn it till now!
And it is really pretty, one of my fave types of multichrome!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is KB Shimmer Shade Shifter:
> View attachment 55829
> View attachment 55830
> View attachment 55831
> ...



It looks lovely. I have this too, but haven't worn it yet. Maybe it would be better over black, then you only need one or two coats. 

I'm back from holiday, it was fun, but hard work with 3 children on my own. Still probably a lot more peaceful than if we'd had my ex with us, as he often caused the troubles or at least made them worse on past holidays. 

I did my nails a few times while we were away, but didn't take any pictures. I did use 2 of my 2011 untrieds (Urban Decays) though. However, here are the last two manis and my pedi from before the holiday. 

Femme Fatale Up Above the World You Fly with Maiden's Patience on top on the accents. It looks horrible on my index finger that is constantly peeling no matter what I try using on it, but it was actually less pronounced irl.




My going away mani (ie quick and easy and doesn't show up too badly if it's chipping  ) was Kiko 257.




My pedi is Bow Polish Northern Lights. It chipped of course while we were away, but it's so pretty, I redid it last night. 

View attachment 55840
View attachment 55841


I haven't had a chance to take pictures of my current mani, will do it later and post it, probably together with my Femme Fatale haul. My package is due to arrive today. I asked them not to send it until Friday, so I didn't miss it, they were very good, only sent it on Friday and it's out for delivery already!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's my current mani, UD Meltdown (2011 untried) and Xanadu on the accents. Sadly despite filing my nails down before travelling, I still managed to break both middle finger nails and my left pointer. Ugh.




And here's my Femme Fatale haul: current collection incl. the COTM and a couple of other polishes. 

View attachment 55844


On that note, Anneri, have you come up with any ideas about sending you the COTM? I can't think of one sadly. I think your best bet would be ordering from the US site. A friend of mine has also asked for the COTM, so could you let me know what you'd like to do? (PearlyQueen, sorry, you're third in line for it.)


----------



## Anneri (Aug 17, 2016)

So sorry, not been around here often these days (my second language course started this week)! No problem Anita, I was asking around if somebody of my friends was going to the UK soon, but nobody does, so I guess I'll have to try my luck with the US site. I was wondering last week when she'll put it out - I seem to remember it was supposed to be in the middle of August? Have you heard anything? I also haven't ordered the new collection - I was hoping I can combine it with the COTM.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 17, 2016)

Anneri said:


> So sorry, not been around here often these days (my second language course started this week)! No problem Anita, I was asking around if somebody of my friends was going to the UK soon, but nobody does, so I guess I'll have to try my luck with the US site. I was wondering last week when she'll put it out - I seem to remember it was supposed to be in the middle of August? Have you heard anything? I also haven't ordered the new collection - I was hoping I can combine it with the COTM.



No problem. Sadly I don't know anyone travelling to Germany or even any part of Europe any time soon either. Hopefully you'll be able to get it from the US site, it was available from the Aus site for quite a while. The latest I've heard was between 25th and 30th August, will keep an eye out for an announcement.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2016)

There's an EP restock tonight for Moon Water, Lost Boy and pre-order for August and September. I'm passing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> It looks lovely. I have this too, but haven't worn it yet. Maybe it would be better over black, then you only need one or two coats.
> 
> I'm back from holiday, it was fun, but hard work with 3 children on my own. Still probably a lot more peaceful than if we'd had my ex with us, as he often caused the troubles or at least made them worse on past holidays.
> 
> ...




Hi!  Glad you had a great holiday!
Your mani/pedis are very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my current mani, UD Meltdown (2011 untried) and Xanadu on the accents. Sadly despite filing my nails down before travelling, I still managed to break both middle finger nails and my left pointer. Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 55843
> 
> ...




A very pretty purple!  Pretty haul too - too pastelly for my taste, but I love them in the bottles!  COTM is restocking at 2am UK time tonight, doubt I'll snag it but you never know!  It may last till morning (Pahlish is also restocking with a sale at 1am and I want some of those too, damn having to work tomorrow!  May take laptop to bed on the off-chance I wake up...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> There's an EP restock tonight for Moon Water, Lost Boy and pre-order for August and September. I'm passing.



I tried again, again failed to notice 6pm coming around, at 2 mins past it was GONE I will never own Moon Water!  Glad it's not something I can't live without!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2016)

New mani is Great Lakes Lacquer Stuff & Thangs:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi!  Glad you had a great holiday!
> Your mani/pedis are very pretty!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> A very pretty purple!  Pretty haul too - too pastelly for my taste, but I love them in the bottles!  COTM is restocking at 2am UK time tonight, doubt I'll snag it but you never know!  It may last till morning (Pahlish is also restocking with a sale at 1am and I want some of those too, damn having to work tomorrow!  May take laptop to bed on the off-chance I wake up...)



Thanks.

You could try to set an alarm. I hate late night restocks. I managed to stay awake until 12.30 for the EdM LE sale the other night, but later than that is really tough. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I tried again, again failed to notice 6pm coming around, at 2 mins past it was GONE I will never own Moon Water!  Glad it's not something I can't live without!!!



You really do need to set an alarm, lol. I always do, so I don't forget. Hope she restocks it, but like you said, it's not a must have imo either. 

I've received my two new EPs, Christmas in July is very pretty and so is Desert Night Sky, although probably not that unique. Will post pictures soon.



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Great Lakes Lacquer Stuff & Thangs:
> View attachment 55938
> View attachment 55939



That's a pretty colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been so busy these last few days, it was my daughter's 12th birthday and we went to Hayling Island (south coast of the England with an amusement park) on Friday, then out for meal yesterday and my eldest and I drove down to Portsmouth (south coast again) to meet some friends today. I'm so tired. 

I received my box from the US postbox on Thursday, lots of lovely goodies. I accidentally nearly threw out one polish that I didn't notice, but luckily I caught it in time. I'm enclosing a separate picture of said polish. 

View attachment 55941



Not a great one, but here's a closer one of the EPs:

View attachment 55943


I also got these Pueen plates. Need to get my act together and actually do some stamping sometime. 

View attachment 55944


And this Nailland exclusive Cupcake through a group buy:




A couple of manis, first one is EdM Devotion with Ciate Monte Carlo. The formula on the EdM wasn't great, very runny and sheer, it's one of my oldest ones, they seem to be much better generally. Pretty colour though. Ignore the tipwear, it was day 2.




Second mani is Nails Inc Wardour Mews topped with Picture Polish Majesty on the accents, although I think Majesty pretty much covered it up. Nice gold sheen to both of them. 




I have a new one today, but been to busy to take pictures, plus I messed one finger up. Will sort it out and take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Anneri (Aug 25, 2016)

PQ, love your glittery red nails! Suits you really well!

Anitacska, thank you for showing the EPs - looking forward to them so much! I've to wait until December, boo!

I actually managed to get Hypernova from the US restock. Now let's see when and how and if (?) it'll make here. I just ordered from Whatsupnails a few weeks ago (they're in the US as well) and the envelope with my stencils still hasn't arrived, so I'm not really optimistic. But then, even when I order groceries the delivery guy couldn't find the address, soooo... 

So, question: If you could only get one, would you rather get Horae awaits or Upon Seafoam from the new FF collection, which one would you go for?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2016)

Anneri said:


> PQ, love your glittery red nails! Suits you really well!
> 
> Anitacska, thank you for showing the EPs - looking forward to them so much! I've to wait until December, boo!
> 
> ...



That's a difficult question, they're really different, one's light pink and one's light blue! I'd go for Upon Seafoam because blue is more my colour, but really, you should get both!  Hope your Hypernova reaches you soon and in one piece!


----------



## Anneri (Aug 26, 2016)

I just ordered the new FF Beauty So Fly exclusives, one of the Oops shades and Horae Awaits. I'm such an idiot - first I thought the release would be at 9am instead of 9pm and prepared to be late for class because of that and realized my mistake too late (so I came really late to class for nothing). And then I didn't meant to ask you about Upon Seafoam, but the thermal (I always forget its name), but in the end I went with Horae Awaits because in this heat, the thermal will show up mostly yellow on me, and as much I love the blue shade, I guess it wouldn't be worth it.

Did you get the whole collection, Anitacska?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2016)

A few haul and mani pictures:

View attachment 56046

C4N order

View attachment 56047

Glam Polish order



Girly Bits order 

I haven't got anything else en route to me other than stuff going to my US postbox, I did order a few of the EdM LE polishes and some Pahlish and other bits and bobs. 

Current mani is Color Club Untamed Luxury with a coat of green color tint holo topcoat by Nail Nation 3000. It's very sparkly irl and much prettier than I had imagined. 

View attachment 56048
View attachment 56040


OPI And This Little Piggy (2011 untried, meh) with LA Colors Craze on the accents.

View attachment 56041


My favourite mani in a long time is Dreamland (previously Smitten) Dragonberry II (HHC exclusive) with a gradient accent stamped with one of my new Pueen plates. I'd have preferred it if the stamping had come out more crisp, but it's still pretty. The gradient was done with Dragonberry II and 3 CbL polishes. 

View attachment 56042
View attachment 56043
View attachment 56044
View attachment 56045


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I just ordered the new FF Beauty So Fly exclusives, one of the Oops shades and Horae Awaits. I'm such an idiot - first I thought the release would be at 9am instead of 9pm and prepared to be late for class because of that and realized my mistake too late (so I came really late to class for nothing). And then I didn't meant to ask you about Upon Seafoam, but the thermal (I always forget its name), but in the end I went with Horae Awaits because in this heat, the thermal will show up mostly yellow on me, and as much I love the blue shade, I guess it wouldn't be worth it.
> 
> Did you get the whole collection, Anitacska?



Lol, okay. I do stupid stuff like that too. I'm not even bothering with thermals in the summer. It was 32 degrees the other day, no point. I do like the look of that thermal though (it's called Swept Across the Sea). Which Oops did you order? I especially love My Jabber-Baby-Wocky?!

I did get the whole collection and I have just ordered the 2 exclusives myself. I also really like the C4N exclusives, but I didn't want to place an order for just 2 polishes. Apparently there are 4 new Hypnotic exclusives coming out as well. Can't keep up!

And on that note, this is my FF drawer. It's full, had to double up. Also it doesn't include the older style bottles, I have about 40 of those as well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I loved it!
I did manage to get my Hypernova and the Pahlishes - bout of insomnia, I was still awake at 2, polishes made up for the lack of sleep sort of!
However, I bought way too much from Pahlish - I fear that the middle of the night somehow switches off my ability to say "no" to anything shiny!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've been so busy these last few days, it was my daughter's 12th birthday and we went to Hayling Island (south coast of the England with an amusement park) on Friday, then out for meal yesterday and my eldest and I drove down to Portsmouth (south coast again) to meet some friends today. I'm so tired.
> 
> I received my box from the US postbox on Thursday, lots of lovely goodies. I accidentally nearly threw out one polish that I didn't notice, but luckily I caught it in time. I'm enclosing a separate picture of said polish.
> 
> ...




What a pretty haul - loads of envy here!
Your manis are pretty, love the EdM!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> A few haul and mani pictures:
> 
> View attachment 56046
> 
> ...



Fab haul - love the Glams in particular!  And three spectacularly nice manis, very summery.  The stamping/gradient in the last one is very impressive!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, okay. I do stupid stuff like that too. I'm not even bothering with thermals in the summer. It was 32 degrees the other day, no point. I do like the look of that thermal though (it's called Swept Across the Sea). Which Oops did you order? I especially love My Jabber-Baby-Wocky?!
> 
> I did get the whole collection and I have just ordered the 2 exclusives myself. I also really like the C4N exclusives, but I didn't want to place an order for just 2 polishes. Apparently there are 4 new Hypnotic exclusives coming out as well. Can't keep up!
> 
> ...




That looks impressive!  I don't think I can compete on FFs, I don't buy 'em all!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2016)

And here's my latest mani - Darling Diva Wham!!!:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  I loved it!
> I did manage to get my Hypernova and the Pahlishes - bout of insomnia, I was still awake at 2, polishes made up for the lack of sleep sort of!
> However, I bought way too much from Pahlish - I fear that the middle of the night somehow switches off my ability to say "no" to anything shiny!!



Haha, yes, that's often a problem for me too! Glad you managed to get Hypernova though! 



PearlyQueen said:


> What a pretty haul - loads of envy here!
> Your manis are pretty, love the EdM!



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Fab haul - love the Glams in particular!  And three spectacularly nice manis, very summery.  The stamping/gradient in the last one is very impressive!



Thanks! 



PearlyQueen said:


> That looks impressive!  I don't think I can compete on FFs, I don't buy 'em all!



Yeah, FFs are one of my weaknesses. Managed to secure 7 of the new Oopses today. I could've got all 8, but didn't fancy the nude one. Quite proud of myself actually, lol.



PearlyQueen said:


> And here's my latest mani - Darling Diva Wham!!!:
> View attachment 56107
> View attachment 56108
> View attachment 56109



Very pretty. I don't think I have this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2016)

My newest mani is Zoya Happi with Glam Polish Keep Calm and Flutter On:

View attachment 56128
View attachment 56129
View attachment 56130


And this is Lilypad Lacquer Love Spell:

View attachment 56133
View attachment 56134
View attachment 56135


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My newest mani is Zoya Happi with Glam Polish Keep Calm and Flutter On:
> 
> View attachment 56128
> View attachment 56129
> ...



More summery loveliness!  
Winter is coming...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Haha, yes, that's often a problem for me too! Glad you managed to get Hypernova though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bloody FF apparently don't mark down the value when shipping from US - my package has been nabbed by customs, it's gonna cost me.  Really annoyed, I only bought three polishes.  Wish I'd just bought Hypernova on its own and shipped to Stackry.
Grrrrr


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Bloody FF apparently don't mark down the value when shipping from US - my package has been nabbed by customs, it's gonna cost me.  Really annoyed, I only bought three polishes.  Wish I'd just bought Hypernova on its own and shipped to Stackry.
> Grrrrr



Oh no, I hate it when that happens. I guess now you know it's best to send it all to Stackry. To be honest, I now send everything to my US postbox, apart from Color4Nails that I know don't get customs on and their shipping is very reasonable. Although I've been stung by customs on my last two packages from MyMallBox, as for some reason it will only let you declare over a certain value, so can't mark packages down as much as I'd like to. But since I don't have to pay consolidation fee (I'd be looking at $22 for the contents at the moment) and hazmat fee, plus the fact that they don't throw out my freebies and boxes, I'm still happier with them than Stackry. 



PearlyQueen said:


> More summery loveliness!
> Winter is coming...



Hahaha, the ever optimist, eh?  

Thank you. I have another one, Emily de Molly The Devil's Advocate with Bear Pawlish Roseanna Danna on the accents. 

View attachment 56152



Also, I forgot to share this photo of Paws. I took it for a HHC Powder Perfect competition. 

View attachment 56154


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Bloody FF apparently don't mark down the value when shipping from US - my package has been nabbed by customs, it's gonna cost me.  Really annoyed, I only bought three polishes.  Wish I'd just bought Hypernova on its own and shipped to Stackry.
> Grrrrr



Yeah, I feel you! I'm a bit anxious about that - I've no idea how customs work here in China, so I'm still convinced I'm never going see my order... How much was it in the end? Poor you!




Anitacska said:


> Oh no, I hate it when that happens. I guess now you know it's best to send it all to Stackry. To be honest, I now send everything to my US postbox, apart from Color4Nails that I know don't get customs on and their shipping is very reasonable. Although I've been stung by customs on my last two packages from MyMallBox, as for some reason it will only let you declare over a certain value, so can't mark packages down as much as I'd like to. But since I don't have to pay consolidation fee (I'd be looking at $22 for the contents at the moment) and hazmat fee, plus the fact that they don't throw out my freebies and boxes, I'm still happier with them than Stackry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awwwwwwwwww! So cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, I hate it when that happens. I guess now you know it's best to send it all to Stackry. To be honest, I now send everything to my US postbox, apart from Color4Nails that I know don't get customs on and their shipping is very reasonable. Although I've been stung by customs on my last two packages from MyMallBox, as for some reason it will only let you declare over a certain value, so can't mark packages down as much as I'd like to. But since I don't have to pay consolidation fee (I'd be looking at $22 for the contents at the moment) and hazmat fee, plus the fact that they don't throw out my freebies and boxes, I'm still happier with them than Stackry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I honestly thought they'd do the marking down like the Aussie site does.  Fuming...
Beautiful mani, only outshone by beautiful Paws below!  I thought Devil's Advocate was more red, but that is very much pink!  I have both those polishes, yay!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, I feel you! I'm a bit anxious about that - I've no idea how customs work here in China, so I'm still convinced I'm never going see my order... How much was it in the end? Poor you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was £12.86 in the end, sooo high for three items 
Lesson learned, never again!
Hope yours is OK


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Yeah, I feel you! I'm a bit anxious about that - I've no idea how customs work here in China, so I'm still convinced I'm never going see my order... How much was it in the end? Poor you!
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww! So cute!



Thank you!

Hope your polishes arrive without any issues.



PearlyQueen said:


> I honestly thought they'd do the marking down like the Aussie site does.  Fuming...
> Beautiful mani, only outshone by beautiful Paws below!  I thought Devil's Advocate was more red, but that is very much pink!  I have both those polishes, yay!!!



Thank you! He is a beautiful beast. 

The Devil's Advocate looks a bit more pink in the pictures, but it's definitely a pinky red, not straight up red. It's very pretty and glowy. 




PearlyQueen said:


> It was £12.86 in the end, sooo high for three items
> Lesson learned, never again!
> Hope yours is OK



Ouch! It's the bloody RM £8 charge that hurts the most, isn't it? Well, like you said, lesson learnt. Do you like Hypernova though? It is gorgeous imo. 

Anyone ordered from the Oops sale and the COTM from FF? I've ordered 7 of the 8 Oopses and the COTM, plus a couple of other non-FF polishes. 

The Hypnotic Polish exclusives are bloody gorgeous and they're launching tomorrow afternoon. Must. Have. All. The. Polish.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 2, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hope your polishes arrive without any issues.
> 
> ...




Aaaaaand damage done! (Or is it mischief managed? ) I threw in some bits and bobs that have been eluding me for some time (well, some were in that bloody Nailland order) - Juliette by ILNP and A Graden of Peonies by FUN, and a stamping plate by EDM. I love her plates, they always work so well for me!

What did you all get?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Aaaaaand damage done! (Or is it mischief managed? ) I threw in some bits and bobs that have been eluding me for some time (well, some were in that bloody Nailland order) - Juliette by ILNP and A Graden of Peonies by FUN, and a stamping plate by EDM. I love her plates, they always work so well for me!
> 
> What did you all get?



Yeah me too. Got all 4 FF exclusives, CbL Cocktail Party and Bikinis & Flip Flops (both HP exclusives) and the Uberchic Op Art Magic stamping plate. Was aiming for free shipping thinking it was 100 euros, but turns out it's 150, so ended up taking the 3 Bows and Dance Legends out that were in my cart. Maybe next time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hope your polishes arrive without any issues.
> 
> ...




It really is that £8 that stings!  As you say, lesson learnt - I haven't actually paid it yet, so no idea if it was worth it!
I didn't know about the Oops sale, FF are awful for not sharing outside their group.  I bought a couple of the Hypnotic ones though, and the Dopenails ones...  Oh yes, and the Beauty So Fly ones too!  I've been really spendy recently!  My resolutions fade to zero when new shineys appear.  I got loads of the new Glams last night, I had told myself to calm down on those after the Elvis ones last month, then I saw the swatches of both the new collections and I could not resist them.  And I preordered most of the new Powder Perfect Egyptology collection too.  Maybe when I can't pay my rent I can build a house out of nail polish bottles...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> It really is that £8 that stings!  As you say, lesson learnt - I haven't actually paid it yet, so no idea if it was worth it!
> I didn't know about the Oops sale, FF are awful for not sharing outside their group.  I bought a couple of the Hypnotic ones though, and the Dopenails ones...  Oh yes, and the Beauty So Fly ones too!  I've been really spendy recently!  My resolutions fade to zero when new shineys appear.  I got loads of the new Glams last night, I had told myself to calm down on those after the Elvis ones last month, then I saw the swatches of both the new collections and I could not resist them.  And I preordered most of the new Powder Perfect Egyptology collection too.  Maybe when I can't pay my rent I can build a house out of nail polish bottles...



Yeah, that's why I'm now part of practically every nail polish group. Not really great for my spending though. I've spent a lot lately too, much more than I should've. I ordered 8 of the Glams, so not too bad, but with 10 from FF, 6 from Hypnotic, 2 from Beauty So Fly, etc. it all adds up. Trying not to buy anything for a couple of weeks now, but there's already a few new EdMs coming out next week and chances are EP will come out with something new soon.... Oh well, food is overrated, right?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 5, 2016)

First things first: Anita, love your new avi!!!!!!!

Second, my FFs arrived from the US! I'm so pleased! I didn't have to pay any customs fees and they arrived safe and sound and reasonably quick. They also arrived on a day when I was desperately in need od some cheering up. I feel a bit homesick right now and am also majorly struggling with my language class. The final exam is on Thursday and I've no idea how to pass. I'm usually quite good at languages, but Mandarin is really something else. The class is also quite demanding and very fast-paced, and I'm always feeling straggling behind. Very depressing at times. So the delivery was really god-send.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2016)

Anneri said:


> First things first: Anita, love your new avi!!!!!!!
> 
> Second, my FFs arrived from the US! I'm so pleased! I didn't have to pay any customs fees and they arrived safe and sound and reasonably quick. They also arrived on a day when I was desperately in need od some cheering up. I feel a bit homesick right now and am also majorly struggling with my language class. The final exam is on Thursday and I've no idea how to pass. I'm usually quite good at languages, but Mandarin is really something else. The class is also quite demanding and very fast-paced, and I'm always feeling straggling behind. Very depressing at times. So the delivery was really god-send.



Lol, thank you! I don't even use Snapchat, just got it to try out the filters. It's fun. 

So glad your package arrived okay! How do you like the polishes? Sorry to hear you're feeling homesick, I remember being very homesick when I moved to the UK all those years ago. And I already spoke the language, so I can only imagine how hard it must be trying to learn a new, and very difficult language! Best of luck for Thursday! 

I haven't received anything for over a week now, but I have a small Rainbow Connection order due any day and also the Beauty So Fly FF exclusives. Hypnotic has just sent a shipping confirmation e-mail, but it usually takes a week for packages to arrive from HP. I've got a couple of new manis to show, will post some pictures after lunch.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, my RC order has arrived, so that was a nice surprise. 

View attachment 56236


All of them are purple except the bright pink one, but my camera struggled to pick up the purples as usual.

My current mani is Zoya Storm stamped with Color Club Fingers Crossed. 

View attachment 56237
View attachment 56238


Not very summery, but neither is the weather. Haven't really seen the sun for a few days.  

My previous mani is Urban Decay Apocalypse (2011 untried) topped with Ever After Jungle Juice on the accents and the rest stamped with Kaleidoscope Storm Cloud. Gotta love a good multichrome stamping polish. And I really like this Pueen stamping plate, it's Marble Paradise 01. The one above is Visual Wonderland 01.


View attachment 56240
View attachment 56241
View attachment 56242


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2016)

In case someone hasn't seen it, EP restock of Monsters Ink, Ectoplasm and Fright Night tomorrow 6 pm UK time. I've already got Monsters Ink and I was never interested in the other two, so I'm happy.

Just as well as I've spent so much on nail polish this past month. I thought I was doing okay, then checked my credit card statement, and eeek! So I really must try to be on best behaviour this month. But I really really want the August LE Illyrian, it's so pretty! And I had to order the newest LE EdM. But I didn't get the other 5, so I'm sort of proud of myself, hahaha. 

Just waiting for Hermes to bring my Hypnotic Polish package, apparently it's out for delivery. I hope it's not the same driver that came last time, or rather didn't, as I can't be waiting in all day, so at least a card would be good if I miss him. 

My BSF exclusive FFs came on Wednesday, they're both very pretty. 




Did a mani I'm really pleased with, CbL Divot Dance with decals over Color Club Fingers Crossed. 

View attachment 56298
View attachment 56299


My current mani is Glam Polish Waikiki Wahine with Glam Lei'd in Lahaina on the accents.

View attachment 56300
View attachment 56301


I did a new pedi as well, possibly the last one for this year, it's Color Club Foil Me Once.

View attachment 56302


My spreadsheet tells me I've used 351 polishes in the past year and out of those 36 were my 2011 untrieds. I don't know how many I've bought over the past year, but it's definitely a LOT more than 351. I've given up on wanting to wear them all now, just owning them and being able to stare at them is good enough for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm now part of practically every nail polish group. Not really great for my spending though. I've spent a lot lately too, much more than I should've. I ordered 8 of the Glams, so not too bad, but with 10 from FF, 6 from Hypnotic, 2 from Beauty So Fly, etc. it all adds up. Trying not to buy anything for a couple of weeks now, but there's already a few new EdMs coming out next week and chances are EP will come out with something new soon.... Oh well, food is overrated, right?



Ha, that's why I'm resisting joining them - not only can I not be bothered being on Facebook, but I also haven't got enough cash to support buying what I do have access to, let alone more!
Good luck with the temp no-buy!  There really is just one collection after another coming out, just as you think you only want a few more polishes, one of your go-to brands releases another 20 piece collection!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2016)

Anneri said:


> First things first: Anita, love your new avi!!!!!!!
> 
> Second, my FFs arrived from the US! I'm so pleased! I didn't have to pay any customs fees and they arrived safe and sound and reasonably quick. They also arrived on a day when I was desperately in need od some cheering up. I feel a bit homesick right now and am also majorly struggling with my language class. The final exam is on Thursday and I've no idea how to pass. I'm usually quite good at languages, but Mandarin is really something else. The class is also quite demanding and very fast-paced, and I'm always feeling straggling behind. Very depressing at times. So the delivery was really god-send.



Sorry to hear that you're finding it tough just now Anneri, hope it went well today.
But yay for your FFs arriving - I have to admit, I'm uberglad I got Hypernova, it's truly stunning.  Just wish I had got the other two elsewhere!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Well, my RC order has arrived, so that was a nice surprise.
> 
> View attachment 56236
> 
> ...



Pretty order, pretty manis - I really love the last one, but then you know how I love a multichrome!
I really want the two reds from the latest Llarowe collection, and RC has a few more things I'd like - but they will all have to wait, I've gone way too nuts this month!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> In case someone hasn't seen it, EP restock of Monsters Ink, Ectoplasm and Fright Night tomorrow 6 pm UK time. I've already got Monsters Ink and I was never interested in the other two, so I'm happy.
> 
> Just as well as I've spent so much on nail polish this past month. I thought I was doing okay, then checked my credit card statement, and eeek! So I really must try to be on best behaviour this month. But I really really want the August LE Illyrian, it's so pretty! And I had to order the newest LE EdM. But I didn't get the other 5, so I'm sort of proud of myself, hahaha.
> 
> ...



Snap with the EPs, a few dollars saved there!  I know how the money starts unexpectedly adding up - I checked my cc yesterday, and I thought I'd spent too much and had a number in my head. Turned out it was waaaayyyy more than I thought!  Still, we have to enjoy the little victories, there are few enough of them so well done with the EdMs!!!
Hope you like your Hypnotic stuff (and it actually turns up, always a bonus!) - and love your pics of the BSF ones, mine should be here soon from both outlets too, hopefully!
Two pretty manis there too - using three polishes I own!
The pedi is cool too.
351 is a good attempt, I doubt I've used 50...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2016)

Meanwhile, I'm concerned about my Pahlish mega-order, which is showing tracking as:

September 7, 201617:46Miami,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDSeptember 6, 201606:18London,UNITED KINGDOMDEPARTEDSeptember 5, 201623:34Cologne,GERMANYDEPARTEDSeptember 5, 201602:30London,UNITED KINGDOMDEPARTEDSeptember 5, 201601:14Cologne,GERMANYDEPARTEDSeptember 2, 201622:25Paris,FRANCEDEPARTEDSeptember 2, 201620:45Paris,FRANCEDEPARTEDSeptember 2, 201608:13Philadelphia,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDSeptember 1, 201623:42Philadelphia,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDSeptember 1, 201606:10Louisville,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201623:52Louisville,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201621:45West Palm Beach,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201620:04West Palm Beach,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201617:17Miami,UNITED STATESARRIVEDAugust 31, 201615:54ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)PROCESSED THROUGH FACILITYAugust 31, 201612:20MIAMI,FL,33112ARRIVED AT USPS FACILITYAugust 31, 201612:20ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)ARRIVED AT FACILITYAugust 29, 201622:49NASHVILLE,TN,37227ARRIVED AT USPS FACILITYAugust 29, 2016PRE-SHIPMENT INFO SENT TO USPS, USPS AWAITING ITEM

Shannon thinks it's a USPS error, hope she's right.
Polish shopping has been bugging me a bit recently, with the DRK saga (I did get them in the end), the FF debacle, DHL price increase, wandering Pahlish, delays (held off my last Stackry till the very last minute, package didn't arrive, consolidated - then of course it turned up!), exchange rate woes...
I think the Universe is trying to make me stop!  (Dear Universe, good luck with that...!)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, that's why I'm resisting joining them - not only can I not be bothered being on Facebook, but I also haven't got enough cash to support buying what I do have access to, let alone more!
> Good luck with the temp no-buy!  There really is just one collection after another coming out, just as you think you only want a few more polishes, one of your go-to brands releases another 20 piece collection!



I'm just too scared I'll miss out on something! It really has developed into an obsession, but as long as I'm not getting into any debts, I'm not too concerned. I do want to start looking for a temp/part-time job though, if I earned a few hundred quid a month, I wouldn't feel guilty anymore. I would also like to take the children to Florida once more before they're all grown up and my eldest is 15 now, so not long left.  



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty order, pretty manis - I really love the last one, but then you know how I love a multichrome!
> I really want the two reds from the latest Llarowe collection, and RC has a few more things I'd like - but they will all have to wait, I've gone way too nuts this month!



The new CbL collection hasn't really moved me, I only got one polish from it in the end. CbL has gone from my most purchased brand to about 5th, overtaken by the Aussies: Glam, Femme Fatale, Lilypad and EdM, I'm just not that much into it anymore. I did get two of the HP exclusives and they are very pretty. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Snap with the EPs, a few dollars saved there!  I know how the money starts unexpectedly adding up - I checked my cc yesterday, and I thought I'd spent too much and had a number in my head. Turned out it was waaaayyyy more than I thought!  Still, we have to enjoy the little victories, there are few enough of them so well done with the EdMs!!!
> Hope you like your Hypnotic stuff (and it actually turns up, always a bonus!) - and love your pics of the BSF ones, mine should be here soon from both outlets too, hopefully!
> Two pretty manis there too - using three polishes I own!
> The pedi is cool too.
> 351 is a good attempt, I doubt I've used 50...



Thank you. It did turn up, will post a picture at the bottom of this reply. Luckily my regular My Hermes lady brought it who is very nice. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Meanwhile, I'm concerned about my Pahlish mega-order, which is showing tracking as:
> 
> September 7, 201617:46Miami,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDSeptember 6, 201606:18London,UNITED KINGDOMDEPARTEDSeptember 5, 201623:34Cologne,GERMANYDEPARTEDSeptember 5, 201602:30London,UNITED KINGDOMDEPARTEDSeptember 5, 201601:14Cologne,GERMANYDEPARTEDSeptember 2, 201622:25Paris,FRANCEDEPARTEDSeptember 2, 201620:45Paris,FRANCEDEPARTEDSeptember 2, 201608:13Philadelphia,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDSeptember 1, 201623:42Philadelphia,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDSeptember 1, 201606:10Louisville,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201623:52Louisville,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201621:45West Palm Beach,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201620:04West Palm Beach,UNITED STATESDEPARTEDAugust 31, 201617:17Miami,UNITED STATESARRIVEDAugust 31, 201615:54ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)PROCESSED THROUGH FACILITYAugust 31, 201612:20MIAMI,FL,33112ARRIVED AT USPS FACILITYAugust 31, 201612:20ISC MIAMI FL (USPS)ARRIVED AT FACILITYAugust 29, 201622:49NASHVILLE,TN,37227ARRIVED AT USPS FACILITYAugust 29, 2016PRE-SHIPMENT INFO SENT TO USPS, USPS AWAITING ITEM
> 
> ...



Whoa! That is one crazy tracking! Really hope you'll receive your package soon. Sorry to hear you're having a lot of trouble with your np shopping, it seems to all happen at once. Touch wood, I've not had any problems, but a couple of months ago I had so many things go wrong (mostly not np related), it was ridiculous. On the upside, the Pound seems to have recovered a bit against the Dollar. Still not great, but it's up to 1.33 instead of 1.27 or whatever it was at its lowest. 

I forgot to mention, the EP woman has joined one of the FB groups I'm in. I felt a bit sorry for her as when people started receiving their recent monthlies, there was quite a lot of criticism and negativity. August in particular is very meh. But hey, at least she's received some feedback first hand.

Here's my HP package, I'm very happy with everything. The FFs are particularly lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2016)

Well, I caved in and ordered 4 Illyrians before the pre-order closed, I really really wanted Mad World and Blue Moon and didn't want to miss out. I shall try to be much better behaved this month though as last month was disastrous when it comes to spending on nail polish.

My Femme Fatale group buy haul is here though, and I really like all the oops polishes. The COTM is nice too, but not as spectacular as some of the previous ones. 

View attachment 56377


I also did a Femme Fatale mani with Glass Coffin and some homemade decals. Very pleased with this mani. The FF is a thermal and didn't seem to change much and it was pretty warm here anyway, but then in the evening when I was collecting in the washing and had cold fingers, it turned into a pretty lavender! 

View attachment 56379
View attachment 56380





My current mani is Dollish Polish Wuv Twu Wuv. It's very bright, almost neon, so could only get a halfway true to life picture in the shade. It just looked washed out in every picture I took in the sun. It's more coral pink than cool pink irl, but just can't take a proper picture.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I'm just too scared I'll miss out on something! It really has developed into an obsession, but as long as I'm not getting into any debts, I'm not too concerned. I do want to start looking for a temp/part-time job though, if I earned a few hundred quid a month, I wouldn't feel guilty anymore. I would also like to take the children to Florida once more before they're all grown up and my eldest is 15 now, so not long left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, poor Chelsea - reality check???  I suspect the year of mystery shimmers might be a step too far - it certainly was for me, I suspect the holos will be back next year...

Love your HP delivery, really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I caved in and ordered 4 Illyrians before the pre-order closed, I really really wanted Mad World and Blue Moon and didn't want to miss out. I shall try to be much better behaved this month though as last month was disastrous when it comes to spending on nail polish.
> 
> My Femme Fatale group buy haul is here though, and I really like all the oops polishes. The COTM is nice too, but not as spectacular as some of the previous ones.
> 
> ...




 Lol, I don't know Illyrian, though they look nice in pics.  You obviously rate them!  Might get a couple soon.  Your haul is really pretty, I'd have bought a few of those...
Your manis are lovely - I really like that thumb decal.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

My latest mani is Glitter Gal Fiery Furnace:





My camera's got issues, can't get the autofocus to work, so please bear with the photos - most of them were fuzzy.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, poor Chelsea - reality check???  I suspect the year of mystery shimmers might be a step too far - it certainly was for me, I suspect the holos will be back next year...
> 
> Love your HP delivery, really pretty.



I really hope there'll be no mysteries next year at all. But that said, at least I'm saving some money. 

Thanks. Those FFs are gorgeous and so are the CbLs. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I don't know Illyrian, though they look nice in pics.  You obviously rate them!  Might get a couple soon.  Your haul is really pretty, I'd have bought a few of those...
> Your manis are lovely - I really like that thumb decal.



I hadn't really heard of Illyrian until they were featured in one of the monthly boxes and I fell in love with Unicorn Spell (google at your peril!). Mad World is similar, just pink based. They do have a lot of unusual colours, not all are to my taste, but some are really pretty. 

Thank you. I was really pleased with those decals and that FF too, such a gorgeous glowy colour. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glitter Gal Fiery Furnace:
> View attachment 56406
> View attachment 56407
> View attachment 56408
> ...



This is gorgeous, autumn in a bottle! I'm going to do a bronzy mani next with autumn leaves, even though it's 27 degrees here and forecast for tomorrow is 30!  Although I personally wouldn't mind it if it was about 7 degrees cooler.

Have you received your Pahlish order yet?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I really hope there'll be no mysteries next year at all. But that said, at least I'm saving some money.
> 
> Thanks. Those FFs are gorgeous and so are the CbLs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I wouldn't be sorry to see the back of the mysteries either, if she goes back to decent ones I'll be on the unaffordable hook again!
Thanks, loved that colour, really vibrant and metallic with shift - yummy!
My Pahlishes did arrive today (been too busy to open them though!!!) - no sign of their round the world cruise, didn't have any duty frees or a suntan...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2016)

New mani is Cupcake Polish Catherine:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be sorry to see the back of the mysteries either, if she goes back to decent ones I'll be on the unaffordable hook again!
> Thanks, loved that colour, really vibrant and metallic with shift - yummy!
> My Pahlishes did arrive today (been too busy to open them though!!!) - no sign of their round the world cruise, didn't have any duty frees or a suntan...



Lol, they were probably stuck in the back of a dark truck crying and wondering if they'd ever see the sun again! 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Cupcake Polish Catherine:
> View attachment 56435
> View attachment 56436
> View attachment 56437
> ...



What a pretty polish! I don't have this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2016)

My autumn leaf mani with Accessorize Bronze, Barry M Black and Kaleidoscope 53 Mysterious Mars stamping polish:

View attachment 56448
View attachment 56449
View attachment 56450



I took those pictures on Thursday when it was 30 degrees, today it's 15 and I'm so cold. 

My current mani is OPI Russian Navy with L'Oreal Bling Bling Bang:





My one and only nail mail this week is from Girly Bits, 2 of the HHC polishes plus Tarte au Sucre.




I have 38 polishes in my US postbox that I'll be shipping next week and a large-ish Glam Polish on the way. Trying very hard to be good this month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My autumn leaf mani with Accessorize Bronze, Barry M Black and Kaleidoscope 53 Mysterious Mars stamping polish:
> 
> View attachment 56448
> View attachment 56449
> ...




Lol, gotta love English weather!  No gradual changes here...
Your autumn mani is cute, and the OPI is really nice too.  Like the haul, it's a brand I have a few of but not many.
Yay for more deliveries!  What Glams are coming?  (I love her fan colours, sooo pretty!)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, gotta love English weather!  No gradual changes here...
> Your autumn mani is cute, and the OPI is really nice too.  Like the haul, it's a brand I have a few of but not many.
> Yay for more deliveries!  What Glams are coming?  (I love her fan colours, sooo pretty!)



Thanks. I like GB, I think it's quite an underrated brand, but they do some very unique and pretty colours.

I've got 4 of the Coven polishes (all but the red and green) and 3 of the It's Gonna Be a Scream polishes coming as well as the latest group exclusive. Apparently they should be here by Friday. 

Just consolidated 14 packages as well (1 of them isn't mine), hope they ship asap and I can have them before Friday. 

Have you seen this?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 19, 2016)

Argh, I'm knee-deep in my preparations for our Bali vacation - there's not enough time for everything! Gah!

PQ, love that orange on you!
Anitacska, your decal making skills are amazing! Love them! Btw, waiting until you get your Illyrians from Meimei for a nice picture - you know, a real life pic, not a nail blogger pic in which everything glimmers and sparkles and looks amazing. 

A propos amazing, has anybody gotten polishes from Delush Polish? She has a new collection out (theme is Game of Thrones) and my, those polishes look amazing!

I think I have the world's worst luck with EP releases. If she releases them over the weekend, you can bet that I'm either on the plane or somewhere without internet access. Gah! I love the dark green and the purple, and the others don't look half bad either!

Oh, and I passed my test! Yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Argh, I'm knee-deep in my preparations for our Bali vacation - there's not enough time for everything! Gah!
> 
> PQ, love that orange on you!
> Anitacska, your decal making skills are amazing! Love them! Btw, waiting until you get your Illyrians from Meimei for a nice picture - you know, a real life pic, not a nail blogger pic in which everything glimmers and sparkles and looks amazing.
> ...



Nope, sorry, but I'm not feeling sorry for you, you're going on holiday to Bali!  All I got this year is a week in Portugal with 3 children and absolutely no time to relax.  But I do hope you don't miss out on the EP launch. 

Thank you. I think making decals is actually really easy. It's just colouring in really. 

I ordered the Illyrians directly from them, not Mei Mei, it was a pre-order, so won't see them for a while yet. Did you order any?

I only have one polish from Delush that I haven't worn yet, and I do like some of the new polishes, but there are other ones I like more, so I think I'm probably no getting any. Too many polishes too little time (and money). 

Congrats on passing your test!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2016)

Apparently the EP pre-order(!) is on Saturday. Don't know details yet.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 20, 2016)

Pre-order! Oh, I soooooooo hope it's a bit longer than just one hour!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Pre-order! Oh, I soooooooo hope it's a bit longer than just one hour!!!



I don't think it will be open for very long, I should imagine she'll get a lot of orders for these. I'll let you know as soon as I know. When are you flying?


----------



## Anneri (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Anita! We'll leave Saturday early afternoon (that's early morning for you) and we'll arrive after midnight. So app. a 12h journey (blegh!).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Thanks Anita! We'll leave Saturday early afternoon (that's early morning for you) and we'll arrive after midnight. So app. a 12h journey (blegh!).



I should think the pre-order will probably start at 10 am PST (6 pm UK time) as that's her usual time. So you might be okay. Although that said, I know what I would prefer between EPs and a holiday in Bali.  Have a great time!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2016)

Argh! So bloody pissed off, I got charged a ridiculous amount of customs on my current package from MyMallBox! They already don't let you put whatever low amount you want to put, so I was only able to go down to $55, but I got a bill from DHL for £50! I don't even know how that works! I daren't phone them as I do have $500 worth of stuff in the box, if not more, so it's still not THAT much, but I just don't get it. I did save $40 on consolidation and hazmat fees compared to Stackry and my freebies at least arrive with MMB, but this is really ridiculous now. I think I'd best think about not sending lots of stuff there anymore, only the very necessary ones (like EP, because her package of 5 polishes would cost me dearly if I had it sent here). Ugh. 

On the upside, the package is already in the UK and should be with me tomorrow. 38 lovely polishes to look forward to (I have some EdMs for a friend and some non-polish stuff in there too). My Glams should be here tomorrow too. 

I have a couple of manis to show you. First is Glisten & Glow Endless Rainbows with Anna Gorelova for Dance Legend 33 Casket on the accents. There was no sun at all. 

View attachment 56477



My current mani is Different Dimension Mother Goose with also DD Anastasia Tremaine (Mystery Villain #1). I love these two polishes so much!

View attachment 56479

View attachment 56481
View attachment 56482


Picked up a couple of Orly polishes yesterday from TKMaxx (my first visit there since June/July?). I love Fantasea, it's quite sheer, but looks gorgeous layered over dark blue!

View attachment 56483



I shall be back to show the contents of my US postbox when it arrives.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 21, 2016)

Just a quickie - swatch links EP release: 


@aricedotcom • Instagram photos and videos 


Ressa Dennis ???????????? (@ressa_d) • Instagram photos and videos 

I like them...surprise!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just a quickie - swatch links EP release:
> 
> 
> @aricedotcom • Instagram photos and videos
> ...



I love the purple one, but I'll probably buy them all because, well, you know.  The minty one looks like a dupe for July 2013, and I only have a mini size. Although it's kinda annoying that the two sets of swatches are quite different, in Ressa's it looks more green like Lost Boy and not minty.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2016)

EP pre-order will last for SEVEN days from 10 am pst on Saturday!


----------



## Anneri (Sep 23, 2016)

I was so flabbergasted this morning when I read the email that I thought for a moment I misread or didn't understand it properly...SEVEN! Omg.

But I'm happy.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I was so flabbergasted this morning when I read the email that I thought for a moment I misread or didn't understand it properly...SEVEN! Omg.
> 
> But I'm happy.



I was the same too! It's unprecedented! I thought she'd leave it open for a day maybe. Perhaps she's learnt some business skills!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2016)

Right, are you ready for some polish porn? I received 38 polishes from my US postbox and 8 Glams. 

View attachment 56496
View attachment 56497


On that note, Glam is bringing out 26 new polishes next Friday!  

My current mani is A-England Captive Goddess with Polish Me To Go Glow Angel. Glow Angel is a glow in the dark polish, although to me that's not really a selling point, but it is fun when I see my fingernails floating in front of me in the dark.

View attachment 56498
View attachment 56499


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2016)

Have you all ordered your EPs yet? I haven't. Trying to decide whether or not I should get the two greens, especially the lighter one as the description says sage green and I'm not really sure about that. Also I want at least 20 of the new Glams, so not sure I should be buying all the EPs just because they're EPs.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Argh, I'm knee-deep in my preparations for our Bali vacation - there's not enough time for everything! Gah!
> 
> PQ, love that orange on you!
> Anitacska, your decal making skills are amazing! Love them! Btw, waiting until you get your Illyrians from Meimei for a nice picture - you know, a real life pic, not a nail blogger pic in which everything glimmers and sparkles and looks amazing.
> ...



I'm most envious, wish that preparing to go to Bali was on my list of problems!!!  Enjoy!
Thanks, it was a lovely shade - I'd recommend it!
I don't own any Delush, they've never really floated my boat.  The GoT ones do look nice though.
And huge congrats on passing your test!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Argh! So bloody pissed off, I got charged a ridiculous amount of customs on my current package from MyMallBox! They already don't let you put whatever low amount you want to put, so I was only able to go down to $55, but I got a bill from DHL for £50! I don't even know how that works! I daren't phone them as I do have $500 worth of stuff in the box, if not more, so it's still not THAT much, but I just don't get it. I did save $40 on consolidation and hazmat fees compared to Stackry and my freebies at least arrive with MMB, but this is really ridiculous now. I think I'd best think about not sending lots of stuff there anymore, only the very necessary ones (like EP, because her package of 5 polishes would cost me dearly if I had it sent here). Ugh.
> 
> On the upside, the package is already in the UK and should be with me tomorrow. 38 lovely polishes to look forward to (I have some EdMs for a friend and some non-polish stuff in there too). My Glams should be here tomorrow too.
> 
> ...


Ouch, how did they manage to work that out?  I've read your posts about continually being charged customs fees with the Mallbox people, it's kind of put me off using them.  I know it could still work out cheaper, but not on real values!
Lovely manis, and a couple of nice newbies there too.  I adore Mother Goose, it's one DD I keep thinking I ought to own!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Right, are you ready for some polish porn? I received 38 polishes from my US postbox and 8 Glams.
> 
> View attachment 56496
> View attachment 56497
> ...




I absolutely adore this delivery, soooo many of them I envy (though I think I may have some of them in my Stackry box!!!).  The Dreamlands are sooo pretty, I bet loads of these are the secret custom polishes though!
I have my eye on a shedload of the new Glams, it's not ideal financially when they bring out a collection with so many goodies, but I doubt I'll resist!
I nearly bought that AEngland several times, but I resisted - it's pretty on you though.  I don't own any GITD polishes, so I can't comment on that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Have you all ordered your EPs yet? I haven't. Trying to decide whether or not I should get the two greens, especially the lighter one as the description says sage green and I'm not really sure about that. Also I want at least 20 of the new Glams, so not sure I should be buying all the EPs just because they're EPs.



I know what you mean, but I got the lot in the end (originally, the first bottle pic I only wanted the periwinkle!!!).  The pale green is probably what I least love, but I find I have such a soft spot for the brand I seldom regret buying, so hopefully that's another that will exceed expectations.  (I don't have July 2013 myself)  I do have a couple I probably shouldn't have bought, but I haven't worn those yet!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2016)

New mani is Pretty Serious Galaxy Invader:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ouch, how did they manage to work that out?  I've read your posts about continually being charged customs fees with the Mallbox people, it's kind of put me off using them.  I know it could still work out cheaper, but not on real values!
> Lovely manis, and a couple of nice newbies there too.  I adore Mother Goose, it's one DD I keep thinking I ought to own!



Thank you! Mother Goose is actually so much prettier than it looks in the bottle, when I received it, I was really meh about it.

I wonder if DHL have realised that I regularly get these heavy boxes and decided to try their luck? The £50 fee just sounds too round to me. But I daren't dispute it as I had about $500 worth of stuff in the box (I also had 9 EdMs for a friend and some clothing).



PearlyQueen said:


> I absolutely adore this delivery, soooo many of them I envy (though I think I may have some of them in my Stackry box!!!).  The Dreamlands are sooo pretty, I bet loads of these are the secret custom polishes though!
> I have my eye on a shedload of the new Glams, it's not ideal financially when they bring out a collection with so many goodies, but I doubt I'll resist!
> I nearly bought that AEngland several times, but I resisted - it's pretty on you though.  I don't own any GITD polishes, so I can't comment on that!



Thanks. The 2 green Dreamlands were HHC polishes, but they're not secret though!  The only other HHC polish was the Powder Perfect, the rest were just regular purchases. 

I think I need about 20 of the new Glams! Eek!



PearlyQueen said:


> I know what you mean, but I got the lot in the end (originally, the first bottle pic I only wanted the periwinkle!!!).  The pale green is probably what I least love, but I find I have such a soft spot for the brand I seldom regret buying, so hopefully that's another that will exceed expectations.  (I don't have July 2013 myself)  I do have a couple I probably shouldn't have bought, but I haven't worn those yet!



In the end I only ordered 3. I'll see how many Glams I manage to buy and then rethink the greens (or not). But I'm really not happy to fork out $16 on just a couple of (very different!) swatches. I really wish she provided more swatches like other brands do. I don't think Charmed looks like July 2013 at all if it's sage. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Pretty Serious Galaxy Invader:
> View attachment 56519
> View attachment 56520
> 
> ...



Lovely mani! This is a brand I never really got into.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2016)

My current mani is Zoya Reece (2011 untried) with decals over YSL Yellow Gold on the accents. The decals I made from the Pueen Nature Lover 01 palette with Zoya Reece and Fair Maiden Hap-pea Birthday for the leaves. Very happy with how they turned out and I love the Zoya, such a stunning polish.

View attachment 56528


----------



## Anneri (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello ladies, greetings from Bali! Great manis and hauls all around! Especially like the decal again, and your shifty polish is amazing PQ!
i haven't ordered the EPs yet, I can't make up my mind... Totally agree with Anitacska, I wish she had a variety of proper swatchers! I want the blue and the purple ones, but the greens look so different in the pics we've seen yet! Really annoying!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread, but so happy I found it.  Your collections are astounding and your manis are beautiful!

May I ask what your top 3 favorite brands are?  I'm fairly new to the polish game and only really have Enchanted Polish and Cirque Colors for indie brands.  Is the Femme Fatale formula truly amazing?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, greetings from Bali! Great manis and hauls all around! Especially like the decal again, and your shifty polish is amazing PQ!
> i haven't ordered the EPs yet, I can't make up my mind... Totally agree with Anitacska, I wish she had a variety of proper swatchers! I want the blue and the purple ones, but the greens look so different in the pics we've seen yet! Really annoying!



Hope you're having a great time Anneri! 

The way I see it is that since it's a week long pre-order, there's bound to be lot of them available afterwards if people don't love theirs. Also, they will probably be restocked again. And if not, well, I'm going to survive. I do love the purple one very much though, so that was a must have for me.



boschicka said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread, but so happy I found it.  Your collections are astounding and your manis are beautiful!
> 
> May I ask what your top 3 favorite brands are?  I'm fairly new to the polish game and only really have Enchanted Polish and Cirque Colors for indie brands.  Is the Femme Fatale formula truly amazing?



Welcome to the thread! And thank you! 

I'm not sure I can do top 3, but my top 5 are Glam Polish, Lilypad Lacquer, Femme Fatale, Emily de Molly and probably Colors by Llarowe, based on the amount of polishes I own from these brands anyway.  There are a few other newly discovered brands like Vapid and Illyrian that I really like too. 

I don't know if the FF formula is THAT amazing, it's definitely very good, and I love how unique her polishes are.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Welcome to the thread! And thank you!
> 
> I'm not sure I can do top 3, but my top 5 are Glam Polish, Lilypad Lacquer, Femme Fatale, Emily de Molly and probably Colors by Llarowe, based on the amount of polishes I own from these brands anyway.  There are a few other newly discovered brands like Vapid and Illyrian that I really like too.
> 
> I don't know if the FF formula is THAT amazing, it's definitely very good, and I love how unique her polishes are.



Thank you for your response!  I definitely have my eye on Colors by Llarowe, so I'm happy to hear it's top 5 for you.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thank you for your response!  I definitely have my eye on Colors by Llarowe, so I'm happy to hear it's top 5 for you.



You're welcome. I think she has a lot of nice colours and the formula is usually really good. To me her polishes are a little less interesting nowadays, I've found some more unique, more exciting brands, simple holos are beginning to get a bit boring now. But then I have been buying indies for 4 years and have a HUGE stash. I'm sure you will enjoy your CbLs. What's on your wishlist? I love the look of the October cotm, so pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2016)

I've had a crazy past few days, and to top it all off, I got an e-mail from MyMallBox that they now can't ship nail polish. Not internationally, not domestically, not even ground shipping. Well that's just bloody great. They said they will try and be certified shippers, I guess the same thing as Stackry had to do last year. I have a few polishes there, some are actually very LE/sold out/one time releases, so not happy, but as long as I get them eventually, I'm okay. So I guess I'm back to Stackry, but most importantly I think I have to really really reconsider buying from the US now. Managed to get 3 packages re-routed, well two I had to reorder to the Stackry address, but that's fine, got refunded for the initial orders. 

Just as well Glam is now doing the UK group shipping, so I don't have to worry about customs and shipping for 17 polishes was only $25.20 this way. And yes, I did buy 17 polishes yesterday. Oops! 14 of them were the Horror Shop ones, plus I got Frankenslime and Be Careful What You Witch For as well as Thirteen. I also ordered 9 of the new Femme Fatales today. Now trying to be good for the next two weeks.

My current mani, just managed to sneak it in before October, is Enchanted Polish September 2015 with Lynnderella The Present is a Gift. 

View attachment 56656


Second mani is Fair Maiden Hap-pea Birthday with EP Wish Me Good Luck.




Speaking of EP, hers was one of the two orders I had to re-order and she was very nice about it and replied promptly. Still only ordered the 3 non-green ones, I've yet to see another swatch of Charmed to know if it's mint or sage or what. I can't really afford buying $16 polishes practically unseen anymore.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 1, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. I think she has a lot of nice colours and the formula is usually really good. To me her polishes are a little less interesting nowadays, I've found some more unique, more exciting brands, simple holos are beginning to get a bit boring now. But then I have been buying indies for 4 years and have a HUGE stash. I'm sure you will enjoy your CbLs. What's on your wishlist? I love the look of the October cotm, so pretty.



Yes, the COTM is definitely on my list as well as......well, apparently similar colors.  I guess I have a type.  Simple holos are my speed at the moment, but who knows where I'll be in 4 years! 

That really stinks that shipping is such an issue for you.  It seems like such a first world problem for sure, but I really hate having to deal with shipping fiascos.  Stresses me out too much.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, the COTM is definitely on my list as well as......well, apparently similar colors.  I guess I have a type.  Simple holos are my speed at the moment, but who knows where I'll be in 4 years!
> 
> That really stinks that shipping is such an issue for you.  It seems like such a first world problem for sure, but I really hate having to deal with shipping fiascos.  Stresses me out too much.



Yes, shipping issues stress me out too. I was so happy when I found a mail forwarder, but I've had so many issues with them over the 18 months or so that I've used them. Unfortunately international shipping is so expensive, $24 for 4 bottles instead of $4 domestic shipping, so it's still just about worth using a forwarder. What I don't understand is why some companies, eg. Color4Nails are able to still ship cheaply internationally. It's around $13 for several bottles. If they can, why can't others?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Mother Goose is actually so much prettier than it looks in the bottle, when I received it, I was really meh about it.
> 
> I wonder if DHL have realised that I regularly get these heavy boxes and decided to try their luck? The £50 fee just sounds too round to me. But I daren't dispute it as I had about $500 worth of stuff in the box (I also had 9 EdMs for a friend and some clothing).
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I only have about 3 from PS, and this is the first one I've actually worn - been tempted by a couple, but they've never made it to checkout!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Zoya Reece (2011 untried) with decals over YSL Yellow Gold on the accents. The decals I made from the Pueen Nature Lover 01 palette with Zoya Reece and Fair Maiden Hap-pea Birthday for the leaves. Very happy with how they turned out and I love the Zoya, such a stunning polish.
> 
> View attachment 56528
> View attachment 56529



This is really cute, nice job!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread, but so happy I found it.  Your collections are astounding and your manis are beautiful!
> 
> May I ask what your top 3 favorite brands are?  I'm fairly new to the polish game and only really have Enchanted Polish and Cirque Colors for indie brands.  Is the Femme Fatale formula truly amazing?



Hi Boschika, nice to see a new face!  Welcome!  
My top 3 brands are probably Pahlish, Powder Perfect and Glam Polish at the moment.
Femme Fatale is nice to work with - but not outstanding compared to most indies, most of them are equally excellent.  Enjoy whatever you choose to buy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thank you for your response!  I definitely have my eye on Colors by Llarowe, so I'm happy to hear it's top 5 for you.



Good choice, I have loads of CbLs (I used to buy EVERYTHING!!!) and her formula is first class.  She does fab holos, and I still find it hard to resist them, though I have literally hundreds of "straight" holos and I should stop buying more!!!  I rate her reds very highly indeed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a crazy past few days, and to top it all off, I got an e-mail from MyMallBox that they now can't ship nail polish. Not internationally, not domestically, not even ground shipping. Well that's just bloody great. They said they will try and be certified shippers, I guess the same thing as Stackry had to do last year. I have a few polishes there, some are actually very LE/sold out/one time releases, so not happy, but as long as I get them eventually, I'm okay. So I guess I'm back to Stackry, but most importantly I think I have to really really reconsider buying from the US now. Managed to get 3 packages re-routed, well two I had to reorder to the Stackry address, but that's fine, got refunded for the initial orders.
> 
> Just as well Glam is now doing the UK group shipping, so I don't have to worry about customs and shipping for 17 polishes was only $25.20 this way. And yes, I did buy 17 polishes yesterday. Oops! 14 of them were the Horror Shop ones, plus I got Frankenslime and Be Careful What You Witch For as well as Thirteen. I also ordered 9 of the new Femme Fatales today. Now trying to be good for the next two weeks.
> 
> ...



Oh how annoying, shipping is a PAIN.  (Glad I stuck with Stackry, better the devil you know etc).  It is getting costly now though - I see the pound dropping again today.
I hope you had better luck than me with the Glam polishes - my favourite four were sold out by the time I filled my basket and checked out.  Gutted, though I did buy a load.  I guess I'll be looking for the others on the resale market, because I really wanted them 
Unless you want to share... happy to pay...
Your manis are very pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2016)

And this is my latest mani, ILNP Money Bin:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  I only have about 3 from PS, and this is the first one I've actually worn - been tempted by a couple, but they've never made it to checkout!



I think I have 3 as well, don't think I've worn any of them either.



PearlyQueen said:


> This is really cute, nice job!



Thanks. I was very pleased with it. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh how annoying, shipping is a PAIN.  (Glad I stuck with Stackry, better the devil you know etc).  It is getting costly now though - I see the pound dropping again today.
> I hope you had better luck than me with the Glam polishes - my favourite four were sold out by the time I filled my basket and checked out.  Gutted, though I did buy a load.  I guess I'll be looking for the others on the resale market, because I really wanted them
> Unless you want to share... happy to pay...
> Your manis are very pretty!



Yeah, it is a major pain. I'm not happy with Stackry either, but what can you do?

Oh no, sorry to hear you've missed out on your favourites. Which ones were they? If I bought them, I'd be happy to send you decants if you're interested. I luckily managed to grab everything I wanted. There were a few I was unsure of, and some are still in stock, was tempted to go back for them, but I really can't buy any more. 17 is already an insane amount!



PearlyQueen said:


> And this is my latest mani, ILNP Money Bin:
> View attachment 56686
> View attachment 56687
> View attachment 56688



Pretty! I was inspired to wear one of my ILNPs too, I hardly ever pull them out, I think because I keep them in their boxes, I don't really see what they look like. 

Have you been tempted by the ILNP fall collection? I've found the neutrals really dull, there are a few I like from the other collection, mostly the duochromes, but I didn't order during the pre-order. I think I'll wait until I have enough on my list to justify shipping and also hope that I can score a 25% discount code. Overall I've been a little unimpressed by ILNP lately.


----------



## Eila (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey ladies, i was experimenting with some nail ideas, what do u think about this? 



i used this Broken Glass Foil 
here : Broken Glass Foils Finger Stencil Decal Stickers


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I think I have 3 as well, don't think I've worn any of them either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Anita!  Happy to buy decants if you got these ones:
Hi, I'm Chucky Wanna Play?
In Space No One Can Hear You Scream
Mistress of the Dark
Fright Night

Let me know, so I can stop scouring blog sales!

I know what you mean, it was a vast release, far too many to get everything (though I was obviously tempted!!!)

This ILNP is pretty, but I wasn't at all tempted by the new collection - one or two of the non-neutrals might make their way to me eventually (but I doubt it - there are more of the older ones I prefer and haven't bothered with yet).  They are nice to use though, this was a 2-coater, so many of the things I've worn recently have been 3 (occasionally 4!).  I only got this one to make a Harlow order up to free shipping!  It's a far cry from a couple of years ago when I couldn't resist entire huge ILNP collections!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2016)

Eila said:


> Hey ladies, i was experimenting with some nail ideas, what do u think about this?
> View attachment 56722
> 
> 
> ...



!
I like it!!!  Welcome to the thread, please keep posting, we love new posters and great nail art


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2016)

Eila said:


> Hey ladies, i was experimenting with some nail ideas, what do u think about this?
> View attachment 56722
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread! Very pretty mani! I have some of that foil too, was sent some as a freebie, but haven't actually used it yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita!  Happy to buy decants if you got these ones:
> Hi, I'm Chucky Wanna Play?
> In Space No One Can Hear You Scream
> Mistress of the Dark
> ...



Pm'ed you. 

Yeah, I know exactly what you mean by ILNP. I got Clockwork on which is the same as Money Bin, just more bronzy, and while it's pretty and sparkly, I'm not entirely wowed by it. The good thing about ILNP is that it'll be available in a year or two, so no huge rush. 

I'm getting quite fed up with all these LE releases, I now I don't have to buy, but hate the thought of missing out. And I've already spent far more on nail polish than I should've, so again trying not to buy until the 14th (when my credit card billing period ends). I do really want the Polish Con exclusive Different Dimension, apparently C4N will have it soon. I also want to buy some Guerlain make up, the holiday collection is just beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2016)

My two most recent manis, starting with ILNP Clockwork with Urban Decay Gunmetal (2011 untried) and Topshop Myth.

View attachment 56742


My other mani is Ever After Burning Twilight. I just love flakie polishes at the moment and EA are very good at them.

View attachment 56740


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 5, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My two most recent manis, starting with ILNP Clockwork with Urban Decay Gunmetal (2011 untried) and Topshop Myth.
> 
> View attachment 56742
> 
> ...




Love these!  I have never tried or bought EA, I liked the look of a few, but all the ones I fancied were sold out and it's been the same every time I've checked their site!
I'm a sucker for flakies at the moment too!


----------



## K Riley (Oct 5, 2016)

I like them!!! Definitely love the colors!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 5, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Boschika, nice to see a new face!  Welcome!
> My top 3 brands are probably Pahlish, Powder Perfect and Glam Polish at the moment.
> Femme Fatale is nice to work with - but not outstanding compared to most indies, most of them are equally excellent.  Enjoy whatever you choose to buy!





PearlyQueen said:


> Good choice, I have loads of CbLs (I used to buy EVERYTHING!!!) and her formula is first class.  She does fab holos, and I still find it hard to resist them, though I have literally hundreds of "straight" holos and I should stop buying more!!!  I rate her reds very highly indeed.



Thanks for your top 3!  I believe I only have one Pahlish at the moment, so I'll have to change that.


----------



## Eila (Oct 6, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> !
> I like it!!!  Welcome to the thread, please keep posting, we love new posters and great nail art





Anitacska said:


> Welcome to the thread! Very pretty mani! I have some of that foil too, was sent some as a freebie, but haven't actually used it yet.


Merci, i'll update as much as i can, i'm on new designs and i'm trying new products i gonna post soon and i'll need your opinion. Keep it up ladies


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2016)

Quick mani and haul pictures, only got one little package from RC last week. (I was also very good and didn't order anything else. Until this morning when I binged on Guerlain.)

View attachment 56877
View attachment 56878


First mani is Essie Leading Lady with several Zoyas and leaf vinyls, unfortunately the top coat smudged them really badly. Not my best effort.


View attachment 56880


Next one is Urban Outfitters Prince with UO Funfair. Prince is really neon that doesn't show up in the pictures.

View attachment 56881
View attachment 56882


Current mani is CbL In a Dark Place with Indigo Bananas Acid Ocean, both over back. 

View attachment 56883
View attachment 56884
View attachment 56885


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for your top 3!  I believe I only have one Pahlish at the moment, so I'll have to change that.



One definitely isn't enough!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani and haul pictures, only got one little package from RC last week. (I was also very good and didn't order anything else. Until this morning when I binged on Guerlain.)
> 
> View attachment 56877
> View attachment 56878
> ...




Very pretty haul - I haven't bought the new POTM, but I'm really tempted.  RC was sold out when I placed my last order, otherwise I'd probably have got it.
Your manis are really cute - I love that Essie (a brand I've never tried), you know I like a good red and that's a stunner!
Such a shame about your leaves, they look like they'd have been fab.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2016)

My new mani is Envy Lacquer Blueberry Blizzard:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very pretty haul - I haven't bought the new POTM, but I'm really tempted.  RC was sold out when I placed my last order, otherwise I'd probably have got it.
> Your manis are really cute - I love that Essie (a brand I've never tried), you know I like a good red and that's a stunner!
> Such a shame about your leaves, they look like they'd have been fab.



Thank you! Yes, the POTM is very pretty. I think Hypnotic still has it in stock.

Thanks. I'm not a huge fan of Essie, but this one is nice. Yeah, the design would've been good, maybe I was too quick with the topcoat.



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Envy Lacquer Blueberry Blizzard:
> View attachment 56892
> View attachment 56893
> View attachment 56894



This is very pretty! I don't know this brand at all.

Well, the pound is now at an all time low. Combined with the expensive shipping from Stackry (still no news from MMB), I really think I'm going to have to stop ordering from the US. Just saw the Illyrian Halloween duo, but unfortunately I have to pass on it. This makes me very sad, but until I find a part-time job, I cannot keep spending hundreds of pounds a month on nail polish. (I have been good and haven't bought anything since last Monday - well except for the Guerlain stuff, but that's not nail polish !)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2016)

EP restock tonight at 7 pm UK time! Alicorn, Pegacorn, Unipeg, Dime Piece and also surprise new colours!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2016)

Did anyone get anything? I got Pumpkin Spice and Candied Opal, the rest sold out too quickly. Everything was in carts 1 second after launch. Ugh. I kind of regret now, the exchange rate really SUCKS! These weren't even the two I wanted the most.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone get anything? I got Pumpkin Spice and Candied Opal, the rest sold out too quickly. Everything was in carts 1 second after launch. Ugh. I kind of regret now, the exchange rate really SUCKS! These weren't even the two I wanted the most.



For once I was on time, but I didn't get anything.  I'm well jealous of Candied Opal, it was my top pick - but I was trying for five of the new ones.
Sooo fed up, I loved the new collection.
I guess they'll be like Moon Water - I'll never own that either, though I was less in love with that one.
I hate non pre-order restocks from EP, that's 50 minutes I'll never get back!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone get anything? I got Pumpkin Spice and Candied Opal, the rest sold out too quickly. *Everything was in carts 1 second after launch*. Ugh. I kind of regret now, the exchange rate really SUCKS! These weren't even the two I wanted the most.





PearlyQueen said:


> For once I was on time, but I didn't get anything.  I'm well jealous of Candied Opal, it was my top pick - but I was trying for five of the new ones.
> *Sooo fed up*, I loved the new collection.
> I guess they'll be like Moon Water - I'll never own that either, though I was less in love with that one.
> *I hate non pre-order restocks from EP*, that's 50 minutes I'll never get back!



   I only wanted Opal Nectar, but wasn't able to get anything either.  How are people so fast?!?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> For once I was on time, but I didn't get anything.  I'm well jealous of Candied Opal, it was my top pick - but I was trying for five of the new ones.
> Sooo fed up, I loved the new collection.
> I guess they'll be like Moon Water - I'll never own that either, though I was less in love with that one.
> I hate non pre-order restocks from EP, that's 50 minutes I'll never get back!





boschicka said:


> I only wanted Opal Nectar, but wasn't able to get anything either.  How are people so fast?!?



Oh no, sorry to hear you didn't get anything. I don't understand how some people bought 4/5/6. I got PS initially, everything else was in carts already, even though I had a separate tab for all 6 and I was refreshing constantly. I got Candied Opal after about 12 minutes, but somehow PS didn't drop from my cart, so I checked out with the 2 at 20 past. Was ready to let PS go, but once I had 2 in there, I thought I'd check out. 

Apparently she'll restock them soon. I'm not even that fussed now, I'm still in shock from the exchange rate! Also once again she's pissed me off, wasted 45 minutes on buying 2 polishes for far too much money, hahaha!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

I stumbled upon the HHC Facebook group. Anyone here a member of this group or any others like it?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear you didn't get anything. I don't understand how some people bought 4/5/6. I got PS initially, everything else was in carts already, even though I had a separate tab for all 6 and I was refreshing constantly. I got Candied Opal after about 12 minutes, but somehow PS didn't drop from my cart, so I checked out with the 2 at 20 past. Was ready to let PS go, but once I had 2 in there, I thought I'd check out.
> 
> Apparently she'll restock them soon. I'm not even that fussed now, I'm still in shock from the exchange rate! Also once again she's pissed me off, wasted 45 minutes on buying 2 polishes for far too much money, hahaha!



Ooph, just checked the rate. I don't ever remember it being that close.
I hope you end up loving what you were able to grab!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I stumbled upon the HHC Facebook group. Anyone here a member of this group or any others like it?



I am a member. It's a fun group. They always have some great makers. This month it's lots of different ones for charity, next month it's Glam Polish and Cupcake Polish.


----------



## Anneri (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello ladies, I'm back!  Had a fab time, apart from getting sick (both of us), sunburned and a delayed flight on the way home that left us stranded for 8hrs at the airport during the night. 

 [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION]!!! So nice to see new faces in this thread!

Of course I didn't catch the release last night, I didn't want to stay up for mystery polishes - how many were there, anyway? Five? I saw some pics on IG, but didn't really get an impression. Scattered holos, right? Hopefully I'll catch them when there's a restock. I think the faster your wifi, the better - at the last release they did when I was still in Germany we had really good wifi, and I swear I was in and out in 30secs. With the wifi we have here, plus the VPN I've to use - no chance in hell. We'll see how it goes with the next restock... 

Next collections I'll buy will be the blogger collabs from Femme Fatale. 

Oh, boschicka, speaking of FB groups - I'm in the Enchanted Polish Fan group and the Femme Fatale Fiends as well. The FF one is really nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Ooph, just checked the rate. I don't ever remember it being that close.
> I hope you end up loving what you were able to grab!



Yeah, it's not been this low for like 50 years. Seriously annoying. All down to bloody Brexit.  The EPs cost me something like £15 each and that doesn't even include UK shipping, the consolidation fee I'll have to pay and the Hazmat fee Stackry charges. 



Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, I'm back!  Had a fab time, apart from getting sick (both of us), sunburned and a delayed flight on the way home that left us stranded for 8hrs at the airport during the night.
> 
> @boschicka!!! So nice to see new faces in this thread!
> 
> ...



Hi Anneri!  Welcome back. Glad to hear you had a great time, even if there were some hiccups. 

I thought you probably wouldn't stay up, it was an hour later than usual. They are still all up on her website, obviously sold out, but you can check the descriptions. I'm looking forward to seeing some swatches, I might end up not wanting the others anyway. 

Are you buying all the blogger collabs? I've only ordered 2 from Very Emily (not the cream one) and 2 from Alena (not the one with the large red glitters). Also ordered the 2 COTMs and the anniversary trio as well of course. 

There are so many FB groups now, I don't even know how many I'm in! FF, Glam, EdM, Lilypad (there's about 3 of those as well), 3 EP ones, HHC, Illyrian, Vapid, etc. It gets too much!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2016)

Yay, I've made it! I didn't buy anything except for the 2 EPs! Okay, I do realise it was possibly the shortest no-buy ever, but still. To celebrate I ordered a few various polishes from Harlow & Co and some Emily de Mollys. The Harlow purchased worked out quite reasonable with the free shipping over $100. Wish other webshops offered this too. And it's Canadian, so even lower limit than if it was USD. 

Got a couple of polishes to show you, first one is Darling Diva FIA with Darling Diva Frosty on the accents and some white stamping.

View attachment 56977


Current mani is Models Own Pinky Brown (2011 untried) with WingDust Fairy Tale Ending on the accents. That topper is just amazing and I really like the MO too. Used it over black as I couldn't be bothered to do 3-4 coats as it looked quite sheer. 

View attachment 56978
View attachment 56979




Next week will be great, both my epic Glam order (PQ, I've got the bottles!) and my Femme Fatale order should be here and *maybe* even the Harlow, but I'm not really expecting it to arrive before the end of the week.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 15, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, I've made it! I didn't buy anything except for the 2 EPs! Okay, I do realise it was possibly the shortest no-buy ever, but still. To celebrate I ordered a few various polishes from Harlow & Co and some Emily de Mollys. The Harlow purchased worked out quite reasonable with the free shipping over $100. Wish other webshops offered this too. And it's Canadian, so even lower limit than if it was USD.
> 
> Got a couple of polishes to show you, first one is Darling Diva FIA with Darling Diva Frosty on the accents and some white stamping.
> 
> View attachment 56977



I've always enjoyed all of your manis, but omg, this is just divine!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I've always enjoyed all of your manis, but omg, this is just divine!!!



Aaw, thank you! It was very blingy as well, much more so than the picture shows.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2016)

New EPs have just launched on Live Love Polish in case anyone's around!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2016)

As I thought, I started receiving some packages this week (plus I placed an impulse order with Rainbow Connection as they had a 15% off promotion on).

First off my gigantic Glam order:

View attachment 57064


A closer look at the top row. These are all so stunning!

View attachment 57065


Femme Fatales:

View attachment 57066


My RC order with ILNPs (fall collection, Mon Amour wasn't in stock sadly), FUNs (summer collection) and a couple of random bits. 

View attachment 57067


My Color4Nails order arrived at Heathrow yesterday, so hopefully it'll be here tomorrow, and my Harlow order is on its way too. The rest are off to Stackry. 

A few manis, current one is Pretty & Polishes Fat Belly with WingDust State of Dreaming on the accents. 

View attachment 57068

View attachment 57070


This is EP Stay Classy San Diego with Dollish Polish A Unicorn Farted in My Polish on the accents.




Finally Lilypad Lacquer Green Pearl with Darling Diva Verad (H) sponged over black to create the fishscales.

View attachment 57072
View attachment 57073
View attachment 57074


PQ this is for you. You'll love them all! 

View attachment 57075


Anneri, did you manage to grab any of the EPs from LLP? I know it was the middle of the night for you, but I thought maybe they'll still be in stock when you wake up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hello ladies, I'm back!  Had a fab time, apart from getting sick (both of us), sunburned and a delayed flight on the way home that left us stranded for 8hrs at the airport during the night.
> 
> @boschicka !!! So nice to see new faces in this thread!
> 
> ...




Yay, glad you had fun.  Maybe my speed is the issue, or maybe she just doesn't make enough!!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it's not been this low for like 50 years. Seriously annoying. All down to bloody Brexit.  The EPs cost me something like £15 each and that doesn't even include UK shipping, the consolidation fee I'll have to pay and the Hazmat fee Stackry charges.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat with the exchange rate, I bought two Pahlishes the other day and it was over £30 with UK shipping.  I've so got to stop this...
I only bought the red one from the FF collabs, was going to get the navy as well but I'm not sure - if anyone has it, let me know if I should give in or not!  I'm now eyeing The Overlook, which is really gorgeous.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, I've made it! I didn't buy anything except for the 2 EPs! Okay, I do realise it was possibly the shortest no-buy ever, but still. To celebrate I ordered a few various polishes from Harlow & Co and some Emily de Mollys. The Harlow purchased worked out quite reasonable with the free shipping over $100. Wish other webshops offered this too. And it's Canadian, so even lower limit than if it was USD.
> 
> Got a couple of polishes to show you, first one is Darling Diva FIA with Darling Diva Frosty on the accents and some white stamping.
> 
> ...




Well done!  And that mani is gorgeous, I think I have the MO...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> As I thought, I started receiving some packages this week (plus I placed an impulse order with Rainbow Connection as they had a 15% off promotion on).
> 
> First off my gigantic Glam order:
> 
> ...



Ooooo, they look so good!!!  Can't wait!  I have several of those Glams coming too, but not all of them!
I too gave in to the RC discount code, started a basket which got to £150!!!  But then I dragged almost everything back out again, that was going too far, but I picked up a few things that I've been planning to get and a couple of extras.
Your manis are really cute, especially like the Wingdust and the mermaid stamping - gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

And here's my latest mani, Alchemy Lacquers Gilded Orchid:


----------



## Anneri (Oct 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, glad you had fun.  Maybe my speed is the issue, or maybe she just doesn't make enough!!!!



Hah, she definitely doesn't make enough!!!!




Anitacska said:


> As I thought, I started receiving some packages this week (plus I placed an impulse order with Rainbow Connection as they had a 15% off promotion on).
> 
> First off my gigantic Glam order:
> 
> ...



Oh my, that's a gorgeous haul! Love that 'dragon scale' mani, that's right up my alley! Thanks a lot for the message, funny enough, I woke up some time later (3am) and had a look and went back to sleep, haha! They weren't really tempting enough for me (still would love the greenish speckled one, I think Faux Beaux it's called?).

I just yesterday ordered the new Femmes, I got some of Emily's, all of de_briz's and one Oops. Decided against the anniversary trio after a lot of to- and fro-ing, because in the end the pink would look horrible on me and you can get a dark teal creme anytime. Maaaaaaybe I'll get some CBLs from MeiMei tomorrow, can't decide yet - I'll go to Singapore next week and will buy a lot of makeup so have to budget a bit. I swear I've makeup hauling withdrawels! I'll meet Grace (BSF), btw! Looking forward to that.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, glad you had fun.  Maybe my speed is the issue, or maybe she just doesn't make enough!!!!



She definitely doesn't make enough. I cannot click any faster between screens (I had tabs open for every one), it was ridiculous. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm in the same boat with the exchange rate, I bought two Pahlishes the other day and it was over £30 with UK shipping.  I've so got to stop this...
> I only bought the red one from the FF collabs, was going to get the navy as well but I'm not sure - if anyone has it, let me know if I should give in or not!  I'm now eyeing The Overlook, which is really gorgeous.



I'm eyeing up some Pahlishes as well, but I think I'll wait until I know what else I want this month, I know I want some Glams already and the new EdMs are very pretty too. The Pahlishes do seem to stick around for a while don't they? The ones I ordered in August are still in stock. 

I didn't get that collab at all, found they were a bit meh. Do you like the red one? The Overlook is lovely and I really love Cabin Fever as well. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  And that mani is gorgeous, I think I have the MO...



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Ooooo, they look so good!!!  Can't wait!  I have several of those Glams coming too, but not all of them!
> I too gave in to the RC discount code, started a basket which got to £150!!!  But then I dragged almost everything back out again, that was going too far, but I picked up a few things that I've been planning to get and a couple of extras.
> Your manis are really cute, especially like the Wingdust and the mermaid stamping - gorgeous!



Thanks!

It's very easy to get carried away. My basket was £72 or so, but saved over 10 quid, so you know...  



PearlyQueen said:


> And here's my latest mani, Alchemy Lacquers Gilded Orchid:
> View attachment 57080
> View attachment 57081



Ooh this is pretty! I don't have this one. 



Anneri said:


> Hah, she definitely doesn't make enough!!!!
> 
> Oh my, that's a gorgeous haul! Love that 'dragon scale' mani, that's right up my alley! Thanks a lot for the message, funny enough, I woke up some time later (3am) and had a look and went back to sleep, haha! They weren't really tempting enough for me (still would love the greenish speckled one, I think Faux Beaux it's called?).
> 
> I just yesterday ordered the new Femmes, I got some of Emily's, all of de_briz's and one Oops. Decided against the anniversary trio after a lot of to- and fro-ing, because in the end the pink would look horrible on me and you can get a dark teal creme anytime. Maaaaaaybe I'll get some CBLs from MeiMei tomorrow, can't decide yet - I'll go to Singapore next week and will buy a lot of makeup so have to budget a bit. I swear I've makeup hauling withdrawels! I'll meet Grace (BSF), btw! Looking forward to that.



Thanks Anneri! 

I'm glad you had the chance to decide whether you wanted the EPs, even if you decided not to get them. I actually really like the look of Spiderwebs, it looks like it has a lovely purple sheen. 

To be honest, I was torn about the anniversary trio, it's the dark teal for me that's not really my style, but will try to incorporate it in a mani. Do love the pink one though! Which Oops did you get? 

Ooh, bet you'll have fun in Singapore. Let me know what Grace is like! She looks very young.

I hardly buy any make up now, although I did binge on the Guerlain holiday collection and Urban Decay palettes are my other weakness, even though I can't remember when I last wore eyeshadows! I used to wear full face make up all the time, but I've got lazy and can't be bothered now, only wear eyeliner, mascara and lipbalm (love the Revlon lip butters) and if I'm very bothered, some foundation and blush.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> She definitely doesn't make enough. I cannot click any faster between screens (I had tabs open for every one), it was ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't actually got the FF red yet, but it's ordered!  Thanks for the tip on Cabin Fever and The Overlook - I guess I'll have to splash out again...
Yes, there's a few of the two new Glam collections I plan to get too!!!  I like it when they bring out things I don't want...!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't actually got the FF red yet, but it's ordered!  Thanks for the tip on Cabin Fever and The Overlook - I guess I'll have to splash out again...
> Yes, there's a few of the two new Glam collections I plan to get too!!!  I like it when they bring out things I don't want...!!



I like the blue one the most, but I don't think I'll get it. I've looked at how much I've spent already since the 14th and I'm going to have to limit myself to just a few more polishes. I want to see the FF group exclusives before I order anything else as those will be a one time release and also EP will probably do a restock within the next 2 weeks. Will probably pass on the new Glams and EdMs for now as well. I have 62 polishes in transit (or stuck at MMB) as it is already.

On that note, I'm really peed off with the Royal Mail. Tracking shows that my C4N package arrived and left Heathrow on Thursday and it's still not been delivered. A lot of people in one of the Facebook groups I'm in said the same is happening to them. I doubt there'll be any customs on it as it's C4N and she always marks it low, so no idea why they're sitting on it. I always thought the packages stopped in LA, but it seems the problem is at this end!


----------



## Anneri (Oct 25, 2016)

Hope you'll get your polishes soon, Anitacska!

From FF I got Pince de Crabe, La Sirene, Ray of Sunshine, After Dark, Red Sundown and Glamour Shots. I also got some Cbls from MeiMei, mostly from her last collection (the Depression one). I haven't bought Cbls in ages!

I BET we'll have an EP restock this weekend - I'm away, and will also spend a shitload of money with (theoretically) no funds to spend on more polish! MAC Holiday, ColourPop Hello Kitty, and a visit to Sephora in Singapore... Sigh! Why does everything has to come out at once?!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Hope you'll get your polishes soon, Anitacska!
> 
> From FF I got Pince de Crabe, La Sirene, Ray of Sunshine, After Dark, Red Sundown and Glamour Shots. I also got some Cbls from MeiMei, mostly from her last collection (the Depression one). I haven't bought Cbls in ages!
> 
> I BET we'll have an EP restock this weekend - I'm away, and will also spend a shitload of money with (theoretically) no funds to spend on more polish! MAC Holiday, ColourPop Hello Kitty, and a visit to Sephora in Singapore... Sigh! Why does everything has to come out at once?!



Thanks, I already have! They came yesterday finally. It's ridiculous though that they only took 3 days to arrive in the UK (Heathrow) from the West Coast and 5 days to be delivered. I'm about 20 minutes' drive from Heathrow! Anyway, here it is:

View attachment 57107


I love the Darling Diva and Different Dimension Polish Con exclusives and the Femme Fatale exclusives very much. The Cadillacquer is a bit of a disappointment, I'm usually disappointed in their polishes, I don't know why I keep buying them. That said, I'm wearing one today and it is quite nice. 

I also got my replacement Lotus from CbL as the original has faded. I can't remember if I posted about it here, but if yours is faded, message them directly for a replacement. The faded one is on the left.

View attachment 57108


My current mani is Cadillacquer Redwood with Urban Nail Art Dreaming over black on the accents. I love the accents, the photos don't do the polish justice, it has a gorgeous inner glow and lots of glitter. 


View attachment 57110
View attachment 57111



My other, and really quite disastrous mani was Sally Hansen Cinnabar (2011 untried) with Girly Bits A Mother's Love on the accents. The SH was sheer and failed to harden properly, so ended up with lots of dents in it. Meh. 





I fear you might be right about the EP restock happening this weekend. I also think she'll do the pre-order for October and November, although I don't care about the mysteries. I've been good and haven't ordered anything for about a week, so I have funds for the EPs, but I don't think I can also buy any Glams. I'm feeling a bit annoyed with Glam nowadays, she's bringing out so many polishes every month. It's 14 this month and I would like at least 9 of them. Ugh. I will probably leave them this month though as I also want the FFs, and the group exclusives will be LE. I'm still waiting for my Harlow & Co package, hopefully that will come this week.  

You pretty much went for the FFs I didn't get, lol. I don't buy a lot of CbLs nowadays either, I think I've bought around 15 in the past 6 months or so (which isn't a lot for me, lol). I do like the new charity one and the December COTM, and I think there's one of the holiday ones I quite fancy, but that's it. I used to buy almost all her polishes, but not anymore.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, I already have! They came yesterday finally. It's ridiculous though that they only took 3 days to arrive in the UK (Heathrow) from the West Coast and 5 days to be delivered. I'm about 20 minutes' drive from Heathrow! Anyway, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 57107
> 
> ...




That's a nice haul - sorry to hear they took so long to arrive though.
Nice manis too, I like the Cadillacquer, I've been tempted by that one a few times, but I haven't got it.
EP seems to be just the monthlies this weekend, so still waiting for the Opals I want.  I'm coming around to maybe skipping the Glams too, I like them but I can't buy everything...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 27, 2016)

My latest mani is Esmaltes da Kelly Carina:


----------



## boschicka (Oct 27, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Esmaltes da Kelly Carina:
> View attachment 57143



Holy Holo, Batman!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 30, 2016)

New mani! Illyrian Polish Heads Will Roll:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a nice haul - sorry to hear they took so long to arrive though.
> Nice manis too, I like the Cadillacquer, I've been tempted by that one a few times, but I haven't got it.
> EP seems to be just the monthlies this weekend, so still waiting for the Opals I want.  I'm coming around to maybe skipping the Glams too, I like them but I can't buy everything...



Thank you! 

I'm glad EP didn't restock the opals and co this weekend, I won't mind having a bit of a break from EP launches, they're getting very expensive! I did skip the Glams and there are only 2 FFs I want, so yay! I will buy a few Pahlishes though as they have a free polish offer on later for Halloween. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Esmaltes da Kelly Carina:
> View attachment 57143





PearlyQueen said:


> New mani! Illyrian Polish Heads Will Roll:
> View attachment 57200
> View attachment 57201
> 
> ...



Both manis are very nice and blingy!

My Harlow & Co order came, 8 polishes for just over 100 CAD and free shipping isn't too bad. 

View attachment 57204


My two recent Halloween-y manis, first is Cupcake Elizabeth with Zoya Lisa (2011 untried) and KBShimmer Clown Puke. Please ignore the yucky plaster, I tore my finger open a few days ago, so needed to cover it somehow. 


View attachment 57206


Current mani is CbL Intrigue with CrowsToes Abracadabra (HHC custom) and stamped with Color Club Harp On It. Apparently I don't own any Halloween stamping plates, so the "spiderweb" is from the Pueen Marble Paradise 01 plate.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2016)

My two newest manis, current one is Femme Fatale Cracks on Ganymede. I thought about stamping over it, but never got around to it. Not great with my skintone, but it's a very pretty polish regardless.





My previous mani was EP October 2013 with Girly Bits Smurf Dance on the accents. 

View attachment 57284
View attachment 57285


Not much else to report here, have ordered a few things, but nothing's due to arrive anytime soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm glad EP didn't restock the opals and co this weekend, I won't mind having a bit of a break from EP launches, they're getting very expensive! I did skip the Glams and there are only 2 FFs I want, so yay! I will buy a few Pahlishes though as they have a free polish offer on later for Halloween.
> 
> ...




Ha, yes I couldn't resist the Pahlishes either - gotta love a freebie!
That's a pretty haul - love the top row!
And your manis are really pretty - I especially love your blood drips, gorgeous polishes and a great design.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My two newest manis, current one is Femme Fatale Cracks on Ganymede. I thought about stamping over it, but never got around to it. Not great with my skintone, but it's a very pretty polish regardless.
> 
> View attachment 57282
> View attachment 57283
> ...




Nice!  The GB looks especially good!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

My newest mani is Ever After Polish Reflections on the Lake:




Sorry, my camera couldn't focus very well, I think it's just too blingy!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, yes I couldn't resist the Pahlishes either - gotta love a freebie!
> That's a pretty haul - love the top row!
> And your manis are really pretty - I especially love your blood drips, gorgeous polishes and a great design.



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  The GB looks especially good!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> My newest mani is Ever After Polish Reflections on the Lake:
> View attachment 57321
> View attachment 57322
> 
> ...



Very pretty. I don't have this one. 

My current mani is Emily de Molly Still Waters with Color Club Beyond the Mistletoe (2011 untried). The flakies don't show up very well in the EdM, but they're more visible irl. The holo is insane though.

View attachment 57332



My previous mani was Glam Polish Scorpio, Loud As The Hell You Want and The Internet Is For Pourn with some homemade decals. I was pleased with this one, sadly didn't have much sun to bring out the bling!

View attachment 57334



I'm once again left very indifferent about the EP monthlies, October is quite nice, but not enough to bother. Apparently the new collections are restocking very soon, there will be a newsletter about it. Knowing my luck it'll be Saturday as I'll be going to a Europe concert in London. Oh well, I'd still rather see Europe than buy EPs.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2016)

Just a quick heads up that EP is restocking the latest 6 polishes and launching 3 new Opals tomorrow at 8 pm UK time. I highly doubt I'll be able to buy all 7 I want, seeing that last time I only got 2, but we shall see.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 10, 2016)

She wants to kill me. 12 PST?!???!??!?? That's 3am for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2016)

Anneri said:


> She wants to kill me. 12 PST?!???!??!?? That's 3am for me.



Yeah, it sucks big time.  It also sucks that it's once again not a preorder, so I have no chance in hell to get everything I wanted. I think I won't bother with the new ones today as they'll probably be restocked anyway, will try for the 4 I missed last time first.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 11, 2016)

Urgh, no luck today...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Urgh, no luck today...



You stayed up?! Wow! Sorry you didn't succeed. 

I got 3 I missed out on last time, didn't manage Opal Nectar, it's still in stock, but i'm giving up now. I didn't even try for the 3 new ones. Oh well.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2016)

She's doing a preorder for all 6 Opals from 1 - 5 am UK time tonight. It's sort of good, but doing it as a pre-order in the first place would've been better. We'll see if I stay awake long enough or wake up before the preorder ends. Yawn.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 11, 2016)

Christ, why didn't she do that in the first place?! I didn't stay up but set my alarm clock. I managed to get one of the blue opals straight away but everything else was already in carts. I waited 20 mins for a cart drop, but no luck. So abanded my single opal and went back to sleep. Couldn't get back to sleep because I was fuming then. Woke up to your post Anita and nearly jumped out of bed and hurried to the PC. Preordered. Done. What a night!!! And everything for nailpolish. We really are mad.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Christ, why didn't she do that in the first place?! I didn't stay up but set my alarm clock. I managed to get one of the blue opals straight away but everything else was already in carts. I waited 20 mins for a cart drop, but no luck. So abanded my single opal and went back to sleep. Couldn't get back to sleep because I was fuming then. Woke up to your post Anita and nearly jumped out of bed and hurried to the PC. Preordered. Done. What a night!!! And everything for nailpolish. We really are mad.



I know, we are crazy! I woke up at 1.50 am and bought the 4 Opals I missed out on, then went back to bed. But she could've saved me 35 minutes of refreshing last night. I got Opal Lagoon, Apple Cider and Prismatic Static into my cart straight away, but then couldn't get Opal Nectar in a cart drop. I checked out with the 3 and then gave up eventually. I don't understand why she plays these stupid games!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 12, 2016)

I need your help, ladies - I've searched my brain to no avail but can't remember the name of the indie polish company that was surrounded by that scandal last year or the year before - the one with the nail polish that made people's nails melt? Does anyone remember? I'm writing some kind of an overview of indie polishes and wanted to mention it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I need your help, ladies - I've searched my brain to no avail but can't remember the name of the indie polish company that was surrounded by that scandal last year or the year before - the one with the nail polish that made people's nails melt? Does anyone remember? I'm writing some kind of an overview of indie polishes and wanted to mention it.



It was Mentality. x


----------



## Anneri (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2016)

You're welcome, Anneri. Did you know that after all the drama, they continued selling their polish on their website and also at farmers' markets for quite some time? Of course they never offered any compensation to anyone. Really disgusting and the owner guy, Danny is an absolute fruitcake. Luckily the shop is now closed. God knows what's happened to them. They have a gazillion children, I think she was heavily pregnant with number 6 or something when the drama erupted, they live in a trailer and mixed their polish in their with all their children around. Ugh. I still have a few bottles, I think I've used one and it was fine, but I daren't use them again, you never know. 

On another note, I had a great night in London last night at the 30th anniversary gig for The Final Countdown. I have been a fan of Europe for 30 years, TFC was the song that hooked me on them. They played the whole album and showed lots of their old pictures on the big screens, it was like being a teenager again. And yet, my very own teenager was standing next to me, lol. 

Couple of recent manis, first one is Lilypad Flaming Hot with Alchemy Lacquer Ruby of Power on the accents. The big lump on my thumb is a massive flakie, the AL didn't have the best formula, but I LOVE the Lilypad, it's such a gorgeous colour.

View attachment 57394

View attachment 57396


My previous mani was Femme Fatale Grape Minds Think Alike. Just gorgeous.

View attachment 57397

View attachment 57399


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2016)

Got my Stackry package on Monday with all my recent EPs. They're all pretty nice, I especially like Rare Magic, Candied Opal and Pumpkin Spice. Spiderwebs is a let down, it seemed to have purple sheen/duochrome to it in the pictures, but all it has is some pink microglitter, like October 2013 (with blue), and I guess it probably won't show up on the nail just like the blue microglitter in October 2013 doesn't show up. 

View attachment 57429


I had some other pretties in there including Pahlish, Different Dimension, EdM, etc. Here's a group photo.  

View attachment 57430


Speaking of packages, it has emerged that MMB started destroying packages, so it looks very likely that they destroyed my Different Dimension package that was basically the last one to arrive and was the one that triggered the e-mail about them not shipping nail polish.  To say I'm pissed off is an understatement!!! Luckily it only contained one LE polish (Lincoln Park Before Dark) and only 4 in total. As it happens, I contacted Missi about it and she is able to sell me one LPBD (it's not on the site anymore) and has offered to replace the other 3 as well, the 4 as a grab bag for $20! That is really generous of her! I also asked her if I could get a free shipping code because she sent me one with my Stackry order, but the code had expired as it took me a while to gather enough polish to make it worthwhile, and she gave me one. So I'm really happy about that, but will of course pursue MMB for a refund as they owe me $40. It's one thing not being able to ship, and another just throwing out people's property! It's an absolute disgrace! Anyway, rant over.

I have a couple of manis to show again, first one is EP November 2014 with Naild It Goose-bumps and stamped over with Color Alike Red Wine and Raindrop. 

View attachment 57431
View attachment 57432


My current mani is Accessorize Starlet (2011 untried) with Bear Pawlish Lisa Frank on the accents. The Accessorize is just amazing, almost a one coater, did 2 for good measures, but not really needed and such a gorgeous colour!

View attachment 57433



Where is everyone? PQ, are you okay? Haven't seen you around for a while!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 16, 2016)

Anita, that is outrageous! Very nice of Missi to help you out, though. I would be so pissed about the whole thing! Very nice manis and haul, though!

I'm swamped with work, Mandarin lessons and Christmas/journey preparations. Of course my in-laws think that the whole trip to Germany revolves around them, clearly, no matter our wishes and plans.  Super annoyed right now, and I totally don't have the time to deal with that. Argh!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you! Yeah, they've done this to a load of people, I think it was an initial stupid panic on their part or I don't know. There was a girl who had $1500 worth of wax oils destroyed, they refused to compensate her for 6 weeks, but apparently has now been given her money back. I have no idea what they were thinking! Oh well, as long as I eventually get the rest of my stuff that does have a couple of very precious polishes, I'll be okay. 

Oh the joys of in-laws!  So happy I don't have to deal with mine anymore. They were at my ex's last weekend helping him with sorting his new house out (he's finally managed to buy his own place nearly a year after moving out of here) and I did see them fleetingly, but I don't have the obligation to be nice to them anymore. They are the most selfish and horrible people I know. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love our manis, the skittle is sooo colourful!
Hope you had fun with Europe!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I know, we are crazy! I woke up at 1.50 am and bought the 4 Opals I missed out on, then went back to bed. But she could've saved me 35 minutes of refreshing last night. I got Opal Lagoon, Apple Cider and Prismatic Static into my cart straight away, but then couldn't get Opal Nectar in a cart drop. I checked out with the 3 and then gave up eventually. I don't understand why she plays these stupid games!



I was in the fun with this too - I was kicking myself because first time I missed the button to click for Opal Nectar, got the other four I wanted, none of the new ones, spent 45 minutes refreshing Opal Nectar till it sold out.
Was still up when the pre-order opened, hadn't planned to buy all the new ones, bought them anyway, had that 1am rush of blood to the clicking finger...
So 45 mins wasted, plus double consolidation fees, if only she'd just done a pre-order anyway.  When I saw her post, I had a vision of her inbox bristling with upset emails...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome, Anneri. Did you know that after all the drama, they continued selling their polish on their website and also at farmers' markets for quite some time? Of course they never offered any compensation to anyone. Really disgusting and the owner guy, Danny is an absolute fruitcake. Luckily the shop is now closed. God knows what's happened to them. They have a gazillion children, I think she was heavily pregnant with number 6 or something when the drama erupted, they live in a trailer and mixed their polish in their with all their children around. Ugh. I still have a few bottles, I think I've used one and it was fine, but I daren't use them again, you never know.
> 
> On another note, I had a great night in London last night at the 30th anniversary gig for The Final Countdown. I have been a fan of Europe for 30 years, TFC was the song that hooked me on them. They played the whole album and showed lots of their old pictures on the big screens, it was like being a teenager again. And yet, my very own teenager was standing next to me, lol.
> 
> ...




Yay, sounds like you had fun!!!
Lovely manis, both equally pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Got my Stackry package on Monday with all my recent EPs. They're all pretty nice, I especially like Rare Magic, Candied Opal and Pumpkin Spice. Spiderwebs is a let down, it seemed to have purple sheen/duochrome to it in the pictures, but all it has is some pink microglitter, like October 2013 (with blue), and I guess it probably won't show up on the nail just like the blue microglitter in October 2013 doesn't show up.
> 
> View attachment 57429
> 
> ...



Stunning order!  Love that blue FF - is it the Beautometry one?  I think I have most of those Pahlishes on the way.  What a shame about Spiderwebs, mine is still in the US - I nearly didn't get it... but must buy all the EPs!!!!  Hopefully I'll like it more than you do!
I can't believe MMB has pulled such a horrible stunt, I'm so glad I stuck with Stackry now, hope you get it all sorted out.
Nice that DD have helped out so much - I thought I read someone saying their CS wasn't that great, but glad I was wrong.
Love love love that EP based mani, sooo pretty and just my kind of colours.
And the Accessorize is really pretty too, I have a few of theirs but haven't worn any of them.
Sorry I've been MIA, usually would have updated on Sunday but was watching the Brazilian GP (my other great passion after nail polish!!!!) and with red flags it went on for hours, didn't have time to do anything else!  Spent Monday trying to catch up with all the other stuff I should have done on Sunday.  And had a painful fall yesterday running for the bus home, spent the evening licking my wounds (not literally...)  My right hand is ripped to bits by gravel.  Broke a nail too, sprained toe, ankle, pinkie, thumb, two big bruised lumps on my knees,  And assorted pulls and strains - a new bit starts hurting every few minutes!!!  
I haven't had time to do my mani pics yet, too busy feeling sorry for myself.  Bizarrely, my not very nice mani survived the fall, even the broken nail the polish stayed whole, the tip just has no nail underneath it - weird!
Hopefully I'll get round to editing soon - I thought I'd do posting here instead tonight, wanted to check in with you.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love our manis, the skittle is sooo colourful!
> Hope you had fun with Europe!



Thank you! Yes, it was good fun!  



PearlyQueen said:


> I was in the fun with this too - I was kicking myself because first time I missed the button to click for Opal Nectar, got the other four I wanted, none of the new ones, spent 45 minutes refreshing Opal Nectar till it sold out.
> Was still up when the pre-order opened, hadn't planned to buy all the new ones, bought them anyway, had that 1am rush of blood to the clicking finger...
> So 45 mins wasted, plus double consolidation fees, if only she'd just done a pre-order anyway.  When I saw her post, I had a vision of her inbox bristling with upset emails...



Well, yes, judging by the comments on her IG, she did piss off a lot of people! I also wasn't going to get the new ones, but yeah, it was a pre-order in the middle of the night, of course I did, lol. Candied Opal is very pretty, so hopefully all the Opals are similarly nice, and Pumpkin Spice is gorgeous too. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, sounds like you had fun!!!
> Lovely manis, both equally pretty!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning order!  Love that blue FF - is it the Beautometry one?  I think I have most of those Pahlishes on the way.  What a shame about Spiderwebs, mine is still in the US - I nearly didn't get it... but must buy all the EPs!!!!  Hopefully I'll like it more than you do!
> I can't believe MMB has pulled such a horrible stunt, I'm so glad I stuck with Stackry now, hope you get it all sorted out.
> Nice that DD have helped out so much - I thought I read someone saying their CS wasn't that great, but glad I was wrong.
> Love love love that EP based mani, sooo pretty and just my kind of colours.
> ...



Thanks. Yes, that's the Beautometry one (well all 3 are). I also want to get the pink to purple thermal once they have it in stock. 

I never really noticed Pahlish, but these recent collections have been really nice, especially her purples. 

It was me that said that DD didn't have a very good CS, I struggled to get my money back from her when one of her polishes faded, I know MRV did too. But then when there was another fader, she was very good about it, and this time she's more than made up for it. Plus she does make gorgeous polishes! The oranges in my picture are from the grab bag I bought, not colours I would've gone for myself, but they are all really really nice. The last grab bag was equally good too, and for $5 per polish, a really good deal. 

MMB have now said that they will refund me for the DD package, so that's good. I have also asked them to confirm that my other packages are and will continue to be safe and that they won't be charging any storage fees if they go over the 90 day free storage. Fingers crossed. I'd hate to lose the gorgeous Ever After flakie polish and my Illyrians. 

Thanks. I'm really glad I stuck with going through my 2011 polishes because I did come across a good few that I never thought I'd love so much. I still have 15 of them to go, I've been using one a week and haven't managed to get through all of them yet, but I will. 

Oh no, sorry to hear about your fall!  Sounds very painful. I've burnt myself twice this week already, don't know what's with me. My ex-husband is a big F1 (and overall car) fan, and I'm so happy I've not had to watch any car programmes for a year now! Incidentally it's a year ago tomorrow that he moved out! Time flies when you're having fun, hahaha.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2016)

My current mani is Emily de Molly LE16 with Lilypad Lacquer Fairytale Dream. Love it so much!

View attachment 57492
View attachment 57493
View attachment 57494


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2016)

Speaking of customer service, I forgot to say that one of my Darling Diva polishes came seriously underfilled from C4N. It looks like it has 3-4 manis worth missing from it. Contacted Darling Diva, she refunded me immediately. Very pleased.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Yes, it was good fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, I was planning to get the blue and purple Beautometry ones, I'm hoping for a Black Friday discount which is why I've held off (and trust me, that's not the only brand I'm keeping a watch on!!!)  Speaking of which... have you seen Pahlish's BF listings???  She's put them up early so we can all plan for it, and they're preorders - and she's also offering free international shipping on orders over $75, there are loads of old favourites and new polishes too, and discounts on everything - and free polishes....  I will of course be buying loads!  I already have loads too, which means I've missed out on discounts with them, but although I thought this might happen, I'd have missed some that aren't listed if I'd held off!  I do love my Pahlishes!
I thought it was you who said DD were a bit pants over a fader, but I wasn't sure, and you've bought so many more since then I suspected I'd got that wrong.  Glad to hear of a reformed attitude!  I do hope MMB get themselves sorted out for you, it sounds even more stressful than when Stackry started this palaver.
I'm planning to start using some of my older polishes as well now - I've been testing out brands/types/colours and I've come to the end of my "list", so there will be some more "vintage" colours coming in my posts going forward!  I feel I shouldn't neglect them just because of newer shinies!!!  It's been nice to see yours getting an outing, I think mine are even older though. 
Sorry to hear about your burns.  I swear I've had more physical injuries over the last couple of years than in my whole life till now - I don't know if it's an age thing or what, but I'm seriously fed up.  It's over a year since I was able to wear my heels, and this is another delay.  Mind you, since I can do so much damage in flats, not sure I should risk the towering stilettos....  They were my last obsession before the nail polish kicked off, I have loads of expensive high heels, and I do love them, but I'm slightly afraid of them now.
Can't believe it's a year since your hubby moved out, time really flies.  I've had this boring job for over a year now too, unbelievable.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Emily de Molly LE16 with Lilypad Lacquer Fairytale Dream. Love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 57492
> View attachment 57493
> ...



Beautiful!  I adore that EdM, I don't have it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of customer service, I forgot to say that one of my Darling Diva polishes came seriously underfilled from C4N. It looks like it has 3-4 manis worth missing from it. Contacted Darling Diva, she refunded me immediately. Very pleased.



DD are fantastic to deal with, they are brilliant at CS (so are Pahlish) - it's amazing how much difference that makes when there's an issue (or even if you've made an error yourself!).  Shame you had the problem - but I guess you ended up with most of the bottle for free, can't really knock that!  Free is my favourite price...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks, I was planning to get the blue and purple Beautometry ones, I'm hoping for a Black Friday discount which is why I've held off (and trust me, that's not the only brand I'm keeping a watch on!!!)  Speaking of which... have you seen Pahlish's BF listings???  She's put them up early so we can all plan for it, and they're preorders - and she's also offering free international shipping on orders over $75, there are loads of old favourites and new polishes too, and discounts on everything - and free polishes....  I will of course be buying loads!  I already have loads too, which means I've missed out on discounts with them, but although I thought this might happen, I'd have missed some that aren't listed if I'd held off!  I do love my Pahlishes!
> I thought it was you who said DD were a bit pants over a fader, but I wasn't sure, and you've bought so many more since then I suspected I'd got that wrong.  Glad to hear of a reformed attitude!  I do hope MMB get themselves sorted out for you, it sounds even more stressful than when Stackry started this palaver.
> I'm planning to start using some of my older polishes as well now - I've been testing out brands/types/colours and I've come to the end of my "list", so there will be some more "vintage" colours coming in my posts going forward!  I feel I shouldn't neglect them just because of newer shinies!!!  It's been nice to see yours getting an outing, I think mine are even older though.
> Sorry to hear about your burns.  I swear I've had more physical injuries over the last couple of years than in my whole life till now - I don't know if it's an age thing or what, but I'm seriously fed up.  It's over a year since I was able to wear my heels, and this is another delay.  Mind you, since I can do so much damage in flats, not sure I should risk the towering stilettos....  They were my last obsession before the nail polish kicked off, I have loads of expensive high heels, and I do love them, but I'm slightly afraid of them now.
> Can't believe it's a year since your hubby moved out, time really flies.  I've had this boring job for over a year now too, unbelievable.



I also have a long list for Black Friday, there are loads of Glams I want to get, some Cupcakes, Illyrian's (she's also restocking Mad World which is one of my LE polishes at MMB and I'm repurchasing it just in case!) and there is a new gorgeous Femme Fatale release that I must buy (although she doesn't do BF sales). I did look at the Pahlishes and luckily there's nothing I really must have, so that's good. After this month I will seriously need to consider going on a no-buy for December to let my bank account recover and have some money left for Christmas. Hopefully there won't be any EP releases anytime soon as I really shouldn't buy them, but of course I would if they were released.

MMB refunded me the $40 for my Different Dimension package last night, so at least that's good. They have promised to make sure that my other packages are safe and that there won't be any storage charges, so hopefully they keep their word. The upside is, I got the 4 polishes half price in the end, lol. 

I think it's good to give some love to the older polishes. If I were only using my new ones, I'd never get around to using older ones, I buy them at 5x the rate of actually being able to use them as it is! I'm also trying to use the brands I have most of and the brands I have used the least of, or in some cases both. Eg. I have over 300 Glams and I've only used 30 of them! Anyway, looking forward to seeing your vintage manis!

Sorry to hear you can't wear your heels anymore.  I was never into high heels or shoes in general, although I am rather partial to some pretty Skechers trainers. I usually just wear jeans and trainers now since I haven't had a job for 15 years, I was actually thinking I don't even know what I would wear if I finally found a job! Eeek! I have had some other obsessions of course, scarves and make up in particular, although I've been too lazy to bother with wearing much make up lately, other than mascara, eyeliner and tinted lipbalm. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Beautiful!  I adore that EdM, I don't have it.



Thank you! It is really pretty!



PearlyQueen said:


> DD are fantastic to deal with, they are brilliant at CS (so are Pahlish) - it's amazing how much difference that makes when there's an issue (or even if you've made an error yourself!).  Shame you had the problem - but I guess you ended up with most of the bottle for free, can't really knock that!  Free is my favourite price...



Exactly! The bottle has way more in it than I'll ever use and it was free, so I'm not complaining, lol.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 20, 2016)

Just a heads up - FF does a BF sale!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Just a heads up - FF does a BF sale!!!!



Thanks, just saw it on FB. New collection pre-sale items not included, so not sure if there's anything else I want though. On that note, have you seen the new collection and the two new cotms?


----------



## Anneri (Nov 21, 2016)

I have, and I'm confused as usual. If you need a disclaimer as long as my arm just to let people order nail polishes, maybe you'd change something?! (And I say this as a FF lover!) What the heck are the fiend shades? I'll wait for stockists to get them, I guess - I don't need them all (I've a pile of untrieds anyway), and either Grace will send them to me or Maria will send them to my parents place where I can pick them up in four weeks. I've no idea what I want for BF or if I indeed want anything - we'll see. What I really need is some skincare so I can stock up on that and bring it back to Shanghai when I'm at home, so that would be the savviest option. 

PQ, I hear you on your heels! I used to wear them when I just met hubby - he's 25cm taller than me, so I got a lot of gorgeous ones. Joke was on me, really, because shortly after I was diagnosed with an early form of arthritis in my knees and gone were my high heels wearing days. I just had a look at them last week because I was looking for shoes to wear for a ball on Saturday, but I couldn't wear them at all. I've nearly decided (not just there yet) to give them away, but it huuuuuurts! Hope you'r feeling better.

And on the subject of time flies, it's really mind boggling that the year is nearly over and that nearly marks the end of our first year here in China and we survived it. Amazing. Let's see what the next one brings. (I totally draw the line at being here more than two and a half year though. It's not because I don't like it, but pollution etc is just two bad.)

Anitacska, thank you for your nice words on my christmas struggles. Am still fuming, btw, but well, it's still a few weeks and lets see what happens in the meantime.

And a last edit: I got some CBLs recently and am surprised how much I (still) like them. I also like her Holiday LE quite a bit! Talk about back to the roots!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2016)

Really? I think it's pretty straight forward. The Fiend exclusives are priced like that so that if someone finds a link by accident, they won't buy it as without the code they're super expensive. They won't be available from stockists either as you have to be in the group to buy them. I've only ordered the blue one, but I haven't got it yet as we're doing a UK group buy and we only had a few items last month, so Sophie is holding them until after this pre-sale. I definitely want all 8 new colours plus the 2 cotms and with the 30% BF sale I think I'll get myself some Tonic Polish and also some EdMs if Hayley doesn't do a BF sale or if it's not as good. I do really want the EdM group exclusive though that I can only get from her, so I'll have to think about it. 

I still like CbL too, but I'm just finding other brands more interesting now. I like 3 of the holiday collection, and I definitely want the December cotm and the Fast Eddie charity polish. A friend of mine has all of them (except the Dec potm) already and she said I can go tomorrow and have a look at them, I might not like them all once I see them in person, or might end up liking more, hahaha.

Wow, it's nearly been a year for you in China as well?! Time really flies away from me nowadays. I can see why you wouldn't want to stay there for too long. 

I had some time to myself during the weekend and decided to attempt watermarbling again, some of you will have seen it on IG. I'm quite pleased with the result, but it took me about 2 hours. I used the OPI Color Paints over Color Club Sex Symbol which is a light silver glitter. I actually wanted to use more colours, but the other 5 shades I have are in mini bottles and they just wouldn't drip out for the life of me, so I ended up only using the 3 big bottles. Even this took a while, and I kinda cheated as I made the pattern in the cup and let it dry, then cut it up and used as decals, it's just easier for me than dipping my fingers one by one (also less messy and uses up less polish). Anyway, here it is:

View attachment 57524


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2016)

Gah! EP is having another pre-order that includes 3 new Opals starting this Friday. I was really hoping she wouldn't release anything new for a while apart from the mysteries which I wouldn't have got anyway.


----------



## Anneri (Nov 22, 2016)

That woman is out to kill me, for sure! I hoped last time would've been the last release for this year but for the mysteries! Gah! 

For you EP aficionados - she offers to combine shipping. Would that actually come out cheaper for international customers? I've never ordered more than 4 polishes at once, so I've no idea.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2016)

Anneri said:


> That woman is out to kill me, for sure! I hoped last time would've been the last release for this year but for the mysteries! Gah!
> 
> For you EP aficionados - she offers to combine shipping. Would that actually come out cheaper for international customers? I've never ordered more than 4 polishes at once, so I've no idea.



I know, right? I want so many other polishes, Glams, FFs, EdMs, Tonic Polish, etc., I really didn't want to spend on EPs as well. But if I don't order them this time, will she bring them back? Will it be another pre-order or will I have to refresh for 45 minutes and still miss out? Argh!

As for international shipping, I guess it depends on whether you'd get charged customs if you have loads in one package. I don't have them sent here anymore because she won't mark the package down enough to slip through if there's more than 2 polishes in there and her international shipping is very expensive now. Also she used not to combine packages and sometimes you can't get everything in one go and that would annoy me too. 

I might ask her to combine my two pre-orders though, I know there won't be a shipping refund, but I'll save $2 on consolidation fee at least. I don't know if she will. 

This whole Black Friday business is doing my head in. Trying to work out where it's best to order some older Glams from: the Glam site, the HHC Glam site, the UK Glam site, Mei Mei's or Harlow (not sure if she's having a BF sale, haven't seen anything on it)?! AAAAAAAARGH!


----------



## Anneri (Nov 22, 2016)

I feel you! Trying to do the math as well (not for Glam, but still!). And then you've no clue if some shops you want to order at do BF sales at all and it's already Tuesday! Gah!

I was thinking about the customs fees. Since I started to send things to my parents nothing has been caught by customs, but I'm not really sure if I want to test that with seven EPs! I should do the math I guess and calculate what happens if I had to pay customs versus shipping fees x2. Hmpf. Annoying. 

I already ordered some older CBLs at Meimei yesterday and want to catch some FFs at BSF. Let's see what else will accumulate!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2016)

I placed my first order with Femme Fatale (through the US site) and I'm thoroughly unimpressed.  I received a shipping notice for my items, but they never actually shipped.  I had forgotten about the order for a bit, but finally emailed them to find out what was up.  They said that one of the items I ordered was showing as backordered when they tried to fulfill the order (not backordered when I placed the order), so apparently the order just sat somewhere for weeks instead of them contacting me...or shipping the rest of the items, etc?!?  So they said they would look into their inventory and if it truly is out of stock, they will credit me back for the item and finally ship the remainder.  Uhhh, ok.  Thanks?  What kind of a system is that?!?  Do I have unrealistic expectations?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I also have a long list for Black Friday, there are loads of Glams I want to get, some Cupcakes, Illyrian's (she's also restocking Mad World which is one of my LE polishes at MMB and I'm repurchasing it just in case!) and there is a new gorgeous Femme Fatale release that I must buy (although she doesn't do BF sales). I did look at the Pahlishes and luckily there's nothing I really must have, so that's good. After this month I will seriously need to consider going on a no-buy for December to let my bank account recover and have some money left for Christmas. Hopefully there won't be any EP releases anytime soon as I really shouldn't buy them, but of course I would if they were released.
> 
> MMB refunded me the $40 for my Different Dimension package last night, so at least that's good. They have promised to make sure that my other packages are safe and that there won't be any storage charges, so hopefully they keep their word. The upside is, I got the 4 polishes half price in the end, lol.
> 
> ...




Glad you got your refund!
EP must have read your post, they neeeeed more of your money (and mine of course!!!)
I'm really annoyed because Illyrian's list only has one polish on it I must have - and of course I must have it, which makes it expensive for a single, regardless of discount - grrrrrrrr!
I want last month's Glams I skipped but I'd put money on them not being included in the sale - if they are I'll be in though!
With the exchange rate I reckon Cupcakes are cheaper at RC, there was one I really wanted (ltd edition) and when I calculated how much it would be, I backed off sharpish - it was nice, but I figured it would be about £20 to buy it alone, and the others I like were available cheaper elsewhere when you work out shipping.  
Anyhow, there are plenty of others on my BF list, we'll see if they all offer discounts though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Really? I think it's pretty straight forward. The Fiend exclusives are priced like that so that if someone finds a link by accident, they won't buy it as without the code they're super expensive. They won't be available from stockists either as you have to be in the group to buy them. I've only ordered the blue one, but I haven't got it yet as we're doing a UK group buy and we only had a few items last month, so Sophie is holding them until after this pre-sale. I definitely want all 8 new colours plus the 2 cotms and with the 30% BF sale I think I'll get myself some Tonic Polish and also some EdMs if Hayley doesn't do a BF sale or if it's not as good. I do really want the EdM group exclusive though that I can only get from her, so I'll have to think about it.
> 
> I still like CbL too, but I'm just finding other brands more interesting now. I like 3 of the holiday collection, and I definitely want the December cotm and the Fast Eddie charity polish. A friend of mine has all of them (except the Dec potm) already and she said I can go tomorrow and have a look at them, I might not like them all once I see them in person, or might end up liking more, hahaha.
> 
> ...



Nice!  That colour scheme reminds me of something not nail polish-y, but I can't place it!
I do like a watermarble, even if you cheated...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I placed my first order with Femme Fatale (through the US site) and I'm thoroughly unimpressed.  I received a shipping notice for my items, but they never actually shipped.  I had forgotten about the order for a bit, but finally emailed them to find out what was up.  They said that one of the items I ordered was showing as backordered when they tried to fulfill the order (not backordered when I placed the order), so apparently the order just sat somewhere for weeks instead of them contacting me...or shipping the rest of the items, etc?!?  So they said they would look into their inventory and if it truly is out of stock, they will credit me back for the item and finally ship the remainder.  Uhhh, ok.  Thanks?  What kind of a system is that?!?  Do I have unrealistic expectations?



Not unrealistic - that's shoddy CS, I'd be annoyed too.  I only ordered from there once, and even though it was just 3 polishes they were marked at full price and cost me a fortune in customs fees.  I think the whole site is handled by a third party though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2016)

And finally my last few manis!
Doctor Lacquer The Smoke That Thunders




Oldie alert!  Special FX metallic purple topped with OPI Glitter Bit of Music



Nails Inc Chester Terrace (it's meant to be a matte but it was sooo uneven I ended up topcoating it)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I placed my first order with Femme Fatale (through the US site) and I'm thoroughly unimpressed.  I received a shipping notice for my items, but they never actually shipped.  I had forgotten about the order for a bit, but finally emailed them to find out what was up.  They said that one of the items I ordered was showing as backordered when they tried to fulfill the order (not backordered when I placed the order), so apparently the order just sat somewhere for weeks instead of them contacting me...or shipping the rest of the items, etc?!?  So they said they would look into their inventory and if it truly is out of stock, they will credit me back for the item and finally ship the remainder.  Uhhh, ok.  Thanks?  What kind of a system is that?!?  Do I have unrealistic expectations?



Oh no, that's not good. But like PearlyQueen said, it's not run by Sophie, she sends the polishes over to the US in bulk. I'd contact her and let her know what's happened, I'm sure she'd want to know about things like this as it casts a bad light on her as the brand. Hope you get your polishes soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad you got your refund!
> EP must have read your post, they neeeeed more of your money (and mine of course!!!)
> I'm really annoyed because Illyrian's list only has one polish on it I must have - and of course I must have it, which makes it expensive for a single, regardless of discount - grrrrrrrr!
> I want last month's Glams I skipped but I'd put money on them not being included in the sale - if they are I'll be in though!
> ...



Yeah, bloody EP. If only she would do a BF sale, now that would make up for everything, hahaha. Yeah I know, dream on. 

That's annoying about Illyrian. Also, the sale starts at 5 am! Eeek! Although my friend says she can place the order for me as she starts work at 6 am (she's a stock manager at John Lewis, they open at 8 am on Black Friday), so maybe I won't have to get up early or risk missing it. 

The new Glams won't be in the sale for sure. I reckon nothing from the past 2-3 months. I might have to wait to buy those as I want the 6 new Wizardly Ways ones, the 2 new group exclusives, 4 new HHC ones and 5-6 of the Forever After ones that I haven't got. Still don't know where I'm ordering them from. 

Yes, the Cupcakes are probably cheaper from RC, but I want the 4 new HHC ones and they offer 15% off on their other polishes as well as free shipping for the HHC order (they'll be combined, so no extra consolidation fee either), so all in all it's just about worth it. I only want 2-3 extra ones. 

I'm really bummed as Femme Fatale has now announced that Tonic Polish won't be included in the sale. Also EdM has a 40% off sale on Friday, so I'll be ordering those directly from her. In that case I might get the Tonic Polishes from Mei Mei instead as she has 20% off, but her shipping isn't exactly cheap. Argh! So many factors to take into consideration. I have ordered the new Femme Fatales though, all 10 of them. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  That colour scheme reminds me of something not nail polish-y, but I can't place it!
> I do like a watermarble, even if you cheated...



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> And finally my last few manis!
> Doctor Lacquer The Smoke That Thunders
> View attachment 57548
> View attachment 57549
> ...



Nice manis! I especially like the first two.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2016)

I went to see my friend and her new CbL polishes and ended up buying 2 off her plus a few other polishes she was getting rid off. 

View attachment 57552


My current mani is China Glaze Cosmic Dust with Lilypad Lacquer Black Prince over it. I really love this one, I'm all over flakies nowadays.

View attachment 57553

View attachment 57555


----------



## Anneri (Nov 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I went to see my friend and her new CbL polishes and ended up buying 2 off her plus a few other polishes she was getting rid off.
> 
> View attachment 57552
> 
> ...



Very good choice of CBLs! These were exactly the ones I'd like to get (but the blue topper is the one you'll get only when you buy the whole collection, and that's not happening).
Love the flakies as well. Btw, Meimei has actually 25% off, so you might take that into consideration! 
 [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION], sorry about the bad experience with FF! But do contact Sophie on FB or somewhere on social media, she's really nice and always helpful in my experience.

Because of the EP preorder I skipped the FF release... Sigh. BUT! Today my MeiMei order from last week (so typical, why couldn't I wait?!) arrived with a lot of brands I haven't tried before - super excited! There's Fancy Gloss, Tonic, Illyrian, Delush and Native War Paint. 

I'll try to mix those fancy Glam topcoats with the gold/silver leaf and reflecting flakies, I should've all the supplies for that at home and they look stunning.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I went to see my friend and her new CbL polishes and ended up buying 2 off her plus a few other polishes she was getting rid off.
> 
> View attachment 57552
> 
> ...



Your nails are so niiiiice!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> And finally my last few manis!
> Doctor Lacquer The Smoke That Thunders
> View attachment 57548
> View attachment 57549
> ...



Those top two colors are pretty pretty!  The navy looks nice with a topcoat!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Very good choice of CBLs! These were exactly the ones I'd like to get (but the blue topper is the one you'll get only when you buy the whole collection, and that's not happening).
> Love the flakies as well. Btw, Meimei has actually 25% off, so you might take that into consideration!
> @boschicka , sorry about the bad experience with FF! But do contact Sophie on FB or somewhere on social media, she's really nice and always helpful in my experience.
> 
> ...



Thank you ladies.  I think Sophie is the one who's been emailing me and researching the situation.  She's been very nice to deal with.  I just felt the system was absurd to allow that to happen, but that's helpful to know other people are running the show and remember she's at a distance, relying on others.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I'm going to pass on the EP pre-order. I only really like the burgundy one, but it would cost me $18* ($16 plus $2 consolidation fee) plus shipping to the UK from my US postbox, so easily $20, and Glam Polish has one that's quite similar to it (The Dark Crystal). I'm just not happy to drop $20 on one polish when I can buy 2 Glams with that money. Eh.

*Apparently she's doing a free US shipping promo for BF.

Free shipping not valid on pre-orders, so it would be $19.50 and I'm definitely not ordering.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Very good choice of CBLs! These were exactly the ones I'd like to get (but the blue topper is the one you'll get only when you buy the whole collection, and that's not happening).
> Love the flakies as well. Btw, Meimei has actually 25% off, so you might take that into consideration!
> @boschicka, sorry about the bad experience with FF! But do contact Sophie on FB or somewhere on social media, she's really nice and always helpful in my experience.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yeah, I was very lucky my friend ordered the whole collection and didn't want the topper. It's very pretty. 

Hahaha, yes, I knew it was 25%, my fingers slipped. I ended up buying the Glams from the UK Glam store as she gave 15% off, but also has very reasonable shipping to the UK, but I did order some Tonic Polishes from MeiMei. The discount covered the shipping and a bit, but it wasn't that amazing in the end. 

I'm skipping the EP preorder, but have spent a ludicrous amount of money on other polishes. I also ordered quite a few stamping plates, 6 from MoYou and 6 from Bundle Monster. I will have to not buy anything next month, I have 3 CbLs on my list that I'm getting on the 1st December (Boulangerie, Fast Eddie and the December cotm) and that's it. I will try very very hard not to give into temptation.



boschicka said:


> Your nails are so niiiiice!



Thank you. I recently realised that they'd mostly stopped peeling and it's probably down to my nail polish remover as that's the one thing I've changed recently. It's the pink Sally Hansen one and it seems to really suit my nails. I also use OPI Nail Envy, but that used not to work in the past on its own. My right hand still has a couple of peelers and my thumb nail broke a little while ago, so I decided to cut them all down a bit to even things out and hopefully they'll all grow strong. 



boschicka said:


> Thank you ladies.  I think Sophie is the one who's been emailing me and researching the situation.  She's been very nice to deal with.  I just felt the system was absurd to allow that to happen, but that's helpful to know other people are running the show and remember she's at a distance, relying on others.



Yes, Sophie is great. Any news on your order?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2016)

My previous mani, before I cut my nails down, Cupcake Polish Show Me How You Burlesque with Mavala Red Diamond (2011 untried) on the accents. I stamped with Lilypad Taury. 





My current mani, after the chop, is CbL Little Drummer Boy with Femme Fatale Cabin Fever on the accents over the CbL. They have the same shift and both are really pretty.

View attachment 57587
View attachment 57588
View attachment 57589
View attachment 57590


----------



## boschicka (Nov 26, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I recently realised that they'd mostly stopped peeling and it's probably down to my nail polish remover as that's the one thing I've changed recently. It's the pink Sally Hansen one and it seems to really suit my nails. I also use OPI Nail Envy, but that used not to work in the past on its own. My right hand still has a couple of peelers and my thumb nail broke a little while ago, so I decided to cut them all down a bit to even things out and hopefully they'll all grow strong.
> 
> 
> Yes, Sophie is great. Any news on your order?



Thank you for asking.  No more news on my order and no change in the shipping tracking.  But I did receive 250 loyalty points.....for a site I no longer plan to order from, lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, bloody EP. If only she would do a BF sale, now that would make up for everything, hahaha. Yeah I know, dream on.
> 
> That's annoying about Illyrian. Also, the sale starts at 5 am! Eeek! Although my friend says she can place the order for me as she starts work at 6 am (she's a stock manager at John Lewis, they open at 8 am on Black Friday), so maybe I won't have to get up early or risk missing it.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, Chelsea is definitely stalking your posts!  Disappointing BF sale though, especially since I can't use it for the preorder.  I got my Illyrian, woke up at 5:45 and it was still in stock - but had "middle of the night clicky finger syndrome" and bought more than the one I planned...
You were so right about the Glams, to be honest I bought far too much anyway, so I was pleased to skip it.  Maybe next month I'll get the ones I want, but I still have a list from shops who didn't do BF sales, not sure Glam is at the top of that list.  I really want the two new COTMs from FF, hope RC get them.
Sounds like you have some nice things coming!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I went to see my friend and her new CbL polishes and ended up buying 2 off her plus a few other polishes she was getting rid off.
> 
> View attachment 57552
> 
> ...




How nice to have a nail polish buddy - and a nice little friend haul!  Love the freebie CbL!
Mani is cute too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Very good choice of CBLs! These were exactly the ones I'd like to get (but the blue topper is the one you'll get only when you buy the whole collection, and that's not happening).
> Love the flakies as well. Btw, Meimei has actually 25% off, so you might take that into consideration!
> @boschicka , sorry about the bad experience with FF! But do contact Sophie on FB or somewhere on social media, she's really nice and always helpful in my experience.
> 
> ...



Argh, isn't there always a sale just after you buy???
Do show us your Glam tribute polishes when you do them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I think I'm going to pass on the EP pre-order. I only really like the burgundy one, but it would cost me $18* ($16 plus $2 consolidation fee) plus shipping to the UK from my US postbox, so easily $20, and Glam Polish has one that's quite similar to it (The Dark Crystal). I'm just not happy to drop $20 on one polish when I can buy 2 Glams with that money. Eh.
> 
> *Apparently she's doing a free US shipping promo for BF.
> 
> Free shipping not valid on pre-orders, so it would be $19.50 and I'm definitely not ordering.




OMG you're skipping EPs???  I know what you mean, they are expensive but I'm going to order all 3 of course - kind of wishing I'd skipped the last three though, I don't generally like pale colours so much.  But - EP!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> My previous mani, before I cut my nails down, Cupcake Polish Show Me How You Burlesque with Mavala Red Diamond (2011 untried) on the accents. I stamped with Lilypad Taury.
> 
> View attachment 57585
> View attachment 57586
> ...



Nice manis!  That Mavala is really pretty (never even considered the brand, they've not drawn me, but I like it!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thank you for asking.  No more news on my order and no change in the shipping tracking.  But I did receive 250 loyalty points.....for a site I no longer plan to order from, lol!



I hope they sort it soon - what a rubbish compensation though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2016)

My latest mani is FashionistA Mystical Dragon:


The shimmer is much more green in the flesh, at least in indoor light - maybe it will be different by day though.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Thank you for asking.  No more news on my order and no change in the shipping tracking.  But I did receive 250 loyalty points.....for a site I no longer plan to order from, lol!



Oh no, that's useless and annoying! Sorry to hear you've had such a bad experience.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha ha, Chelsea is definitely stalking your posts!  Disappointing BF sale though, especially since I can't use it for the preorder.  I got my Illyrian, woke up at 5:45 and it was still in stock - but had "middle of the night clicky finger syndrome" and bought more than the one I planned...
> You were so right about the Glams, to be honest I bought far too much anyway, so I was pleased to skip it.  Maybe next month I'll get the ones I want, but I still have a list from shops who didn't do BF sales, not sure Glam is at the top of that list.  I really want the two new COTMs from FF, hope RC get them.
> Sounds like you have some nice things coming!



She definitely is!

Which Illyrians did you order? I asked my friend to order Mad World, Demogorgon and The Upside Down, she ordered them at 5 am sharp, lol. I'm okay with staying up until midnight/1 am, or even having to wake up around 2 or 3, but if I wake up at 5, I can't go back to sleep afterwards. 

I have a LOT of nice things coming, well, most of them to Stackry first, but I plan on emptying out my postbox before Christmas, so that's my present to myself, hahaha. 



PearlyQueen said:


> How nice to have a nail polish buddy - and a nice little friend haul!  Love the freebie CbL!
> Mani is cute too!



Thank you! 

Yes, she is great, she's also Hungarian, so that's an added bonus. I got to know her through one of the Facebook groups, well, we're both in about 15 groups now, lol. 



PearlyQueen said:


> OMG you're skipping EPs???  I know what you mean, they are expensive but I'm going to order all 3 of course - kind of wishing I'd skipped the last three though, I don't generally like pale colours so much.  But - EP!!!



I know, shocking! But they're just too expensive and not that special anymore. I loved the first 3 Opals (only have Candied Opal in hand yet, but it is gorgeous) and the other 3 she launched at the same time, but these colours are just a bit meh and also like I said the burgundy and the green are very similar to the Glams and the brown is just really not me. I'm a bit annoyed too that I gave into the pre-order rush and bought the 3 pale ones, but that's done now. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice manis!  That Mavala is really pretty (never even considered the brand, they've not drawn me, but I like it!)



Thank you. I only have a few bottles of Mavala, and only glitters, and some are still unused even though I've had them for 5 years. They come in tiny 5 ml bottles, so they're quite good though as I never use up 15 ml polishes anyway. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is FashionistA Mystical Dragon:
> View attachment 57593
> 
> The shimmer is much more green in the flesh, at least in indoor light - maybe it will be different by day though.



Ooh that's pretty! Never heard of this brand though.

No new mani for me as I was out last night, took my daughter to see her new favourite band (Pierce the Veil) in London. Went to bed at 1.30 and got up at 6.45, so I'm rather tired, but she loved it, so that's what matters.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> She definitely is!
> 
> Which Illyrians did you order? I asked my friend to order Mad World, Demogorgon and The Upside Down, she ordered them at 5 am sharp, lol. I'm okay with staying up until midnight/1 am, or even having to wake up around 2 or 3, but if I wake up at 5, I can't go back to sleep afterwards.
> 
> ...



My Illyrian order is Vampire Squid, Winter is Coming, BF Mystery, CoTM, Sirens & Mad World - VS is the one I've been wanting for ages, but I hope the others will be cool too!
FashionistA is a cheap high street brand - I have 3 I got at Superdrug before my Indie obsession started, on a 3 for 2 deal I think.  This is the first time I've worn one though, and Mystical Dragon is definitely the nicest, though I did get a good red too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> My Illyrian order is Vampire Squid, Winter is Coming, BF Mystery, CoTM, Sirens & Mad World - VS is the one I've been wanting for ages, but I hope the others will be cool too!
> FashionistA is a cheap high street brand - I have 3 I got at Superdrug before my Indie obsession started, on a 3 for 2 deal I think.  This is the first time I've worn one though, and Mystical Dragon is definitely the nicest, though I did get a good red too.



You got Mad World too! It is so gorgeous! I'm just so happy I got one as my other one is being held hostage and this way I don't have to worry about whether I'll ever see it again. 

I thought that was an indie polish, it's very nice! Do you still buy non-indie brands? I've just ordered 10 Zoyas for $3 each, but other than that, I've only bought a handful of Color Clubs, China Glazes and OPIs over the last year as well as the Essence gel topcoat I use all the time. I also haven't bought any high end polishes like Guerlain, Chanel and Dior, not that I ever bought many anyway. 

My first Black Friday purchase came yesterday, 5 stamping plates from MoYou. (Yes, I know one of them is a Halloween plate, but I didn't have any, so I thought might as well get one now.) Not expecting anything else for a while yet, most of my orders are going to Stackry anyway, and others are from Harlow, Mei Mei, C4N, Glam, Femme Fatale that will take a while. 

View attachment 57701
View attachment 57702


My current mani is OPI Give Me Space stamped with YSL White Gold and Pueen Visual Wonderland 01 plate. The OPI was a bugger to use, very thick and unforgiving at first, I'd thinned it a bit for the second coat and it was better. It's pretty though. 

View attachment 57703
View attachment 57704
View attachment 57705


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> You got Mad World too! It is so gorgeous! I'm just so happy I got one as my other one is being held hostage and this way I don't have to worry about whether I'll ever see it again.
> 
> I thought that was an indie polish, it's very nice! Do you still buy non-indie brands? I've just ordered 10 Zoyas for $3 each, but other than that, I've only bought a handful of Color Clubs, China Glazes and OPIs over the last year as well as the Essence gel topcoat I use all the time. I also haven't bought any high end polishes like Guerlain, Chanel and Dior, not that I ever bought many anyway.
> 
> ...



I got Mad World on your recommendation, it does look pretty though!
Thanks, it's a glass-fleck and it really does have the indie feel.  I really don't buy non-indie polishes any more, I don't even tend to look these days.  When I do see one I like, I tend to talk myself out of it - in all honesty, I like the quality of the indies, they tend to dry quicker too.  I've never bought high-end, I always felt they were boring and overpriced.
Yay for your first delivery, I've had a couple arrive too (Liquid Sky minis, a few Celestials and an Illyrian from MeiMei).
I love that mani, the OPI looks stunning and the stamping is really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2016)

My latest mani is Ruby White Tips Crazy 88:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got Mad World on your recommendation, it does look pretty though!
> Thanks, it's a glass-fleck and it really does have the indie feel.  I really don't buy non-indie polishes any more, I don't even tend to look these days.  When I do see one I like, I tend to talk myself out of it - in all honesty, I like the quality of the indies, they tend to dry quicker too.  I've never bought high-end, I always felt they were boring and overpriced.
> Yay for your first delivery, I've had a couple arrive too (Liquid Sky minis, a few Celestials and an Illyrian from MeiMei).
> I love that mani, the OPI looks stunning and the stamping is really pretty.



I think you'll love Mad World. If not, feel free to blame it on me, lol.

Thank you, it's a lovely looking polish. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Ruby White Tips Crazy 88:
> View attachment 57738
> View attachment 57739
> 
> ...



Ooh this is nice. Don't know this brand either.

I've had another delivery this week, my Tonic Polishes came from Mei Mei and they are gorgeous! This brand just appeared out of nowhere, suddenly everyone's stocking it and the polishes are just gorgeous. The holiday collection's just going on sale tonight, but I can't afford to buy anything right now. I did order the For The Love of Polish box because it's very LE and 3 CbLs from Rainbow Connection, and will get 3 or 4 HHC polishes later this month, but otherwise I'm done. I have massively overspent with Black Friday and all. And yes, I did pass on the EPs!

Anyway, here are the Tonics:

View attachment 57742


I have one more coming as the Fun Lacquer I ordered from RC was sold out (how, I don't know?) and she asked what I'd like as a replacement, so opted for another Tonic (that was sold out when I ordered them from Mei Mei).

First of my manis is Fun Lacquer Secret Admirer, an old thermal, with Mavala Pink Diamond (2011 untried) on the accents and stamped with YSL Yellow Gold. The Fun isn't actually an untried, but I needed a polish to go with the Mavala and I wanted to use a thermal, so decided to use it again. That just made it one of my most used polishes, hahaha! 

View attachment 57743





The other mani is CbL Nail Mail with ILNP Happily Ever After on the accents, plus Femme Fatale Lucent Ametrine on the thumbs and added nail art with vinyls on the ring fingers. 


View attachment 57748

View attachment 57750


And then I did this:

View attachment 57751


I was changing the beds and two of my children have high sleepers that are very difficult to change the sheet on. I usually ask my ex to do them, but I did them fine last time, so I thought I'd have a go. The mattress slipped out of my hand and bent my nail upwards, tearing it from the nail bed. There's a crack about halfway across my nail and it's quite a bit higher than the end of the nail bed. It hurt like hell and was bleeding loads. Today I cut it down so it's just above the tip of my finger, but I guess I will have to keep a plaster on it for about 4 weeks to come until it grows down the the edge of my nail bed.  I was just saying as well how good my nails were looking.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2016)

Have you all seen Chelsea's e-mail about including a free polish with the pre-orders? Nice surprise! 

There's also a new collab shade with Fashion Polish, a very pretty blackened purple. Plus she said Holiday 2016 will be holo. If it launches together with the Fashion Polish one, I might buy it, but if not, I'm definitely not forking out best part of $20 on a mystery polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2016)

Apparently the Fashion Polish collab shade is going to be released on the 16th, no word whether it's a pre-order or not. Newsletter to come soon. 

LLP restocked the latest 3 EPs last night, not sure if they're still in stock though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I think you'll love Mad World. If not, feel free to blame it on me, lol.
> 
> Thank you, it's a lovely looking polish.
> 
> ...




I will of course blame you if Mad World is awful!!!  
Thanks, RWT was one of the early indie brands I tried, have to say they had a fab range at the time, not so much recently though.  
I don't know what the whole suddenly everyone's selling Tonic thing is about, of course I've seen them advertised, and they do look stunning though I've resisted.  The colours look beautifully saturated, and they look just as good in your pic, so I hope to see one on you soon!
Nice manis, though of course I prefer the stunning purple, which I do own, so yay!!!!
Ouchie on the nail thing, looks painful, I cracked my thumbnail really far down this week - somehow, didn't even know I'd done it till I removed my polish and there it was.  I've done a teabag repair, it was way low down, though nothing like what you've done, just a small side crack.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Have you all seen Chelsea's e-mail about including a free polish with the pre-orders? Nice surprise!
> 
> There's also a new collab shade with Fashion Polish, a very pretty blackened purple. Plus she said Holiday 2016 will be holo. If it launches together with the Fashion Polish one, I might buy it, but if not, I'm definitely not forking out best part of $20 on a mystery polish.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was most surprised and pleased to get the email about a freebie (I wonder if I get 2 since I ordered both times???  I didn't ask for the shipments to be sent together because she said that was only an option for overseas, and mine are going to Stackry, so double consolidation fees of course).
I hadn't heard about the new one, it looks cool, and I usually go for the holiday holo, which hopefully won't be a mystery (it isn't usually).  
CHELSEA IF YOU'RE STILL STALKING ANITA, PLEASE DO A PREORDER FROM THE START FOR THE NEW ONES, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> I will of course blame you if Mad World is awful!!!
> Thanks, RWT was one of the early indie brands I tried, have to say they had a fab range at the time, not so much recently though.
> I don't know what the whole suddenly everyone's selling Tonic thing is about, of course I've seen them advertised, and they do look stunning though I've resisted.  The colours look beautifully saturated, and they look just as good in your pic, so I hope to see one on you soon!
> Nice manis, though of course I prefer the stunning purple, which I do own, so yay!!!!
> Ouchie on the nail thing, looks painful, I cracked my thumbnail really far down this week - somehow, didn't even know I'd done it till I removed my polish and there it was.  I've done a teabag repair, it was way low down, though nothing like what you've done, just a small side crack.



Thanks. Yes that purple is gorgeous!

Sorry to hear about your nail too. I've had a side crack on my right ring finger nail that I've patched up, but like you said, this is entirely something else. Luckily it's stopped hurting now and I've cut it down as much as I could, but it's still so far away from the free edge of the nail that I have to keep a plaster on it at all times. Also I'm not brave enough to take the polish off it and patch it up yet. Maybe another week. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, I was most surprised and pleased to get the email about a freebie (I wonder if I get 2 since I ordered both times???  I didn't ask for the shipments to be sent together because she said that was only an option for overseas, and mine are going to Stackry, so double consolidation fees of course).
> I hadn't heard about the new one, it looks cool, and I usually go for the holiday holo, which hopefully won't be a mystery (it isn't usually).
> CHELSEA IF YOU'RE STILL STALKING ANITA, PLEASE DO A PREORDER FROM THE START FOR THE NEW ONES, THANK YOU!!!



 You crack me up! I very much doubt that she's stalking me, but she did respond to someone in the FB group about the delay in shipping, so she's reading that at least. I've only just got my shipping notice for the pre-order on the 11th which is really poor, I didn't order the second time, so would've liked some priority over those who ordered then. I still have the Illyrian order in transit to Stackry as well as this EP order, and then I can send them all (65 polishes plus a couple of freebies in total). Looking forward to that package! 

I've only received a couple of my Black Friday orders (Harlow and C4N), both took ages to arrive, plus I got a couple of RC orders as well, one I actually placed ages ago with the EdM exclusive pre-order. 

View attachment 57826

Harlow & Co.

View attachment 57827

C4N

View attachment 57828

RC

View attachment 57829

RC

I also got these few Barry M polishes (the two on the right were free):

View attachment 57830


I'll come back later with my manis, but I need to put up some lights outside before it gets dark.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2016)

Right I'm back. Forgot to say about the EPs, I'm pretty sure the Holiday monthlies are usually mysteries too, no? I can't remember. Ah well, we'll see. If I can buy it together with the collab shade then I'll get it even if it's a mystery, otherwise I won't. 

Also forgot to say that I've seen pictures of Liquid Love (the freebie). Do you want to see it or wait to receive it?

I'm still sporting a plaster, so excuse my missing nail. I tried, but I can't take pictures of my right hand, I'm too right handed and can't function with my left hand, so have to show you my left hand. 

First mani is Darling Diva Bump & Grind with YSL Rose Gold stamping (there's copper flakies in the polish):

View attachment 57831




Second one is CbL Falsetto Child with foil stamping that I saw someone do on IG and tried to copy, but of course it didn't come out as well. Still pretty though.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2016)

Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Timeless Momint: 


View attachment 57838


And my current mani is Accessorize Purple Passion (2011 untried) with Grace-full Evening Dreams on the accents. First time I used one of my Grace-fulls and this one is really pretty and very shifty. 

View attachment 57839
View attachment 57840

View attachment 57842


----------



## Anneri (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry I've been MIA again, I'm leaving for home on Wednesday and I'm totally swamped not only with work but with everything. Can someone please cancel christmas? Next year I want to go to some tropical island for sure!!!!
Soooooooo - I've tried out a few new brands and I'm a bit meh mostly. Illyrian Blue Moon was very meh, thick and didn't look at all like their swatch pics and Native War Paints Cable Knit Sweater was nice enough, but nothing out of the ordinary, really. I'm wearing a Fancy Gloss thermal right now that's nicely reactive, but the base colour is a bit dull. Honestly, I've enjoyed my new CBLs the most of the bunch. Good formula, and maybe not the most innovative in terms of finish, but she manages to get it just right. 

I'm looking forward to my EPs - maybe they'll arrive at my parents' when I'm there (they shipped already) and judging from pictures I like Liquid Love. I've totally forgotten what else is at my parents - I guess it's a lot!  (Makeup, nail polishes, skincare.)

Hope your finger is getting better Anita! That looked nasty.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Sorry I've been MIA again, I'm leaving for home on Wednesday and I'm totally swamped not only with work but with everything. Can someone please cancel christmas? Next year I want to go to some tropical island for sure!!!!
> Soooooooo - I've tried out a few new brands and I'm a bit meh mostly. Illyrian Blue Moon was very meh, thick and didn't look at all like their swatch pics and Native War Paints Cable Knit Sweater was nice enough, but nothing out of the ordinary, really. I'm wearing a Fancy Gloss thermal right now that's nicely reactive, but the base colour is a bit dull. Honestly, I've enjoyed my new CBLs the most of the bunch. Good formula, and maybe not the most innovative in terms of finish, but she manages to get it just right.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my EPs - maybe they'll arrive at my parents' when I'm there (they shipped already) and judging from pictures I like Liquid Love. I've totally forgotten what else is at my parents - I guess it's a lot!  (Makeup, nail polishes, skincare.)
> ...



Hi Anneri! How exciting going home to all your pretties (and of course your family too, lol). But a tropical island would be lovely too. I'm actually quite relaxed about Christmas, it's just going to be the 5 of us (ex is coming over for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as it wouldn't be nice for him to have to spend Christmas alone), plus my Mum's coming over for a few days from Boxing Day. But I am a bit behind and beginning to worry, mostly because my children haven't given me many ideas on what they want for Christmas and at this age it's very difficult to just buy something. They all have asked for a few things and I have ordered them, but I feel like they won't have enough presents under the tree. I'm trying to rack my brain what they'd like, but I don't have any ideas. Argh! On the upside, it's going to be a fairly cheap Christmas, lol. 

Sorry to hear Illyrian Blue Moon wasn't as nice as you'd hoped. I have that one sitting in MMB, it looks so lovely, shame it's not that nice. I haven't actually tried any of my Illyrians, shame on me! I have looked at those NWP polishes a few times, but never took the plunge, I don't think I'll bother now. I only have one Fancy Gloss thermal that I never wore, it used to be bright blue, now it's a light mint green and the thermal effect is completely dead. Oh well. I also have another one that's not a thermal, also unworn. Trying to wear some more thermals this year before they all die on me. One of my old Funs has stopped reacting too. It is from Christmas 2013 though. I know what you mean about CbL, great quality, Nail Mail was almost a one-coater. 

I also like Liquid Love, I think it's pretty. I'm glad it's not a shimmer though. 

Thanks, my finger is much better and doesn't hurt anymore, so I'm going to be brave and patch it up and stick a falsie on it. I also have a side break on my right ring fingernail and the repair's now given up, so I've trimmed it down and will also put a stick on nail on top of it. Can't be bothered with patching up and plasters. 

I'm picking up my Femme Fatales from the lady who ran our group buy (November and December) and my Glams should arrive tomorrow too, if I don't miss MyHermes. I have 22 Glams coming (I think). 

Have a safe trip and enjoy your stay and your goodies in Germany. And Merry Christmas if we don't speak before then!  And don't forget the new pretty EP on the 16th!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2016)

So the EP PRE-ORDER (!!!) starts at 9 am pst tomorrow and ends at 9 pm pst on Saturday. I think that's 5 pm UK time. I'm planning on ordering the Holiday mystery holo and Prism of Darkness. 

Got my Glam and Femme Fatale stuff on Tuesday, really like everything, especially the FF polishes. 

View attachment 57888
View attachment 57889


Everything else is now at Stackry except for my Illyrian order that should be delivered today. I need to consolidate and ship asap so they arrive before Christmas. 

I've fixed up my nail, managed to actually trim it down all the way to the break, the skin had toughened up a bit, but the nail is extremely short, so decided to stick a falsie on it. I think it looks okay. I also stuck one over my ring fingernail on my right hand as it had a side break that was quite low down, so I cut that nail short too. 

First mani is Femme Fatale Hexweave, really pretty, shifty polish with lots of flakies. 


View attachment 57891


My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Heart of Gold with Glam Polish Ornate and stamping. The Lilypad has gold to purple shimmer, so it looks really different from different angles.

View attachment 57892
View attachment 57893

View attachment 57895


Panicking about Christmas now, still need to buy a few presents and lots of food. Eek!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you ordered your EPs? I got Prism of Darkness and Holiday 2016. Now we wait, lol.

Also just paid $100 shipping for my Stackry stuff. *gulp* 75 bottles of polish and 6 stamping plates. Hope they arrive before Friday.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Yes that purple is gorgeous!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your nail too. I've had a side crack on my right ring finger nail that I've patched up, but like you said, this is entirely something else. Luckily it's stopped hurting now and I've cut it down as much as I could, but it's still so far away from the free edge of the nail that I have to keep a plaster on it at all times. Also I'm not brave enough to take the polish off it and patch it up yet. Maybe another week.
> 
> ...



Ha, I reckon that pre-order we got was entirely down to my post!
I ordered both times and she did combine my packages without being asked (so only one freebie for me, and only one consolidation fee!).
Your orders look great - and that Tonic really stands out..
Free polishes, yay!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Right I'm back. Forgot to say about the EPs, I'm pretty sure the Holiday monthlies are usually mysteries too, no? I can't remember. Ah well, we'll see. If I can buy it together with the collab shade then I'll get it even if it's a mystery, otherwise I won't.
> 
> Also forgot to say that I've seen pictures of Liquid Love (the freebie). Do you want to see it or wait to receive it?
> 
> ...



You're right, they are always mysteries, I don't know how I forgot...
Feel free to post freebie swatches, I won't see it for a long time to come, and I think I saw a bottle shot already.
I adore the foil stamping, great idea!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Timeless Momint:
> 
> View attachment 57837
> View attachment 57838
> ...



This is lovely, two fantastic manis - but I'm a huge fan of the Grace-full in particular (I have it, must wear....)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Anneri said:


> Sorry I've been MIA again, I'm leaving for home on Wednesday and I'm totally swamped not only with work but with everything. Can someone please cancel christmas? Next year I want to go to some tropical island for sure!!!!
> Soooooooo - I've tried out a few new brands and I'm a bit meh mostly. Illyrian Blue Moon was very meh, thick and didn't look at all like their swatch pics and Native War Paints Cable Knit Sweater was nice enough, but nothing out of the ordinary, really. I'm wearing a Fancy Gloss thermal right now that's nicely reactive, but the base colour is a bit dull. Honestly, I've enjoyed my new CBLs the most of the bunch. Good formula, and maybe not the most innovative in terms of finish, but she manages to get it just right.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my EPs - maybe they'll arrive at my parents' when I'm there (they shipped already) and judging from pictures I like Liquid Love. I've totally forgotten what else is at my parents - I guess it's a lot!  (Makeup, nail polishes, skincare.)
> ...



Hiya!  Nice to hear from you again!
Shame you've not loved your new brands - I will say I had no issues with the Illyrian I wore recently.  I have a few NWP ones on the way, but I've been wondering if they looked a bit ordinary!
Mind you, CbLs are so good, it's not surprising that you love them so much more!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> So the EP PRE-ORDER (!!!) starts at 9 am pst tomorrow and ends at 9 pm pst on Saturday. I think that's 5 pm UK time. I'm planning on ordering the Holiday mystery holo and Prism of Darkness.
> 
> Got my Glam and Femme Fatale stuff on Tuesday, really like everything, especially the FF polishes.
> 
> ...



Nice hauls!  Lovely shades there.  
Your nail looks great now, so much better than cropping it and leaving it.
Hexweave is nice, I was really close to getting it but I read it was really similar to another FF stockiest exclusive I already have (can't recall which one!) so I skipped it.
Love your Xmassy mani loads- fab polishes and a pretty design!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Have you ordered your EPs? I got Prism of Darkness and Holiday 2016. Now we wait, lol.
> 
> Also just paid $100 shipping for my Stackry stuff. *gulp* 75 bottles of polish and 6 stamping plates. Hope they arrive before Friday.



I got both too!  
Stackry does add up, but it's usually cheaper than the individual charges - and yay for no Customs!  
So far I've been landed for one RM fee from my BF shopping - and even that was way marked down to $20 value so would have got under the threshold up until the pound crashed...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2016)

Hiya!!!
I've had IT issues...  nearly brained by a falling standard lamp, but it killed my laptop instead of me.  But I'm back... and I have manis!

KBShimmer Leaf of Faith:







Colors by Llarowe - The Fallen:




Nails Inc - Prince Albert Road



E.l.f Cosmetics - Metal Madness:



Bad Apple Cosmetics - Arlet


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hiya!!!
> I've had IT issues...  nearly brained by a falling standard lamp, but it killed my laptop instead of me.  But I'm back... and I have manis!
> 
> KBShimmer Leaf of Faith:
> ...



 OMG! Glad you're alive! RIP laptop! 

Lovely manis, I especially like the CbL which I own, but haven't worn of course. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, I reckon that pre-order we got was entirely down to my post!
> I ordered both times and she did combine my packages without being asked (so only one freebie for me, and only one consolidation fee!).
> Your orders look great - and that Tonic really stands out..
> Free polishes, yay!!!



Well you never know. In that case, Chelsea, can you make every launch a pre-order and include a free polish with every order form now on!  Also, no more mysteries please. Thank you.  

Thanks. The Tonics are all very stunning. Hope they are nice to wear too, haven't actually tried them yet. I ordered another 5 the other day.



PearlyQueen said:


> You're right, they are always mysteries, I don't know how I forgot...
> Feel free to post freebie swatches, I won't see it for a long time to come, and I think I saw a bottle shot already.
> I adore the foil stamping, great idea!



Thank you! 

I'll find some swatch pictures of Liquid Love. I received mine on Tuesday along with the other 76 bottles and it's very pretty. People said it looks like Vintage, but I don't think it does, however, I haven't compared them yet. 



PearlyQueen said:


> This is lovely, two fantastic manis - but I'm a huge fan of the Grace-full in particular (I have it, must wear....)



Thank you! Yes, I did love the Grace-full, it was my first time wearing one, so just as well as I have another 12 untried bottles. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice hauls!  Lovely shades there.
> Your nail looks great now, so much better than cropping it and leaving it.
> Hexweave is nice, I was really close to getting it but I read it was really similar to another FF stockiest exclusive I already have (can't recall which one!) so I skipped it.
> Love your Xmassy mani loads- fab polishes and a pretty design!!!



Thank you on all counts!

I have since broken my index finger nail quite low and also have a bad side break on my thumb, have patched that up, but not sure if it will hold. Don't know what's going on!



PearlyQueen said:


> I got both too!
> Stackry does add up, but it's usually cheaper than the individual charges - and yay for no Customs!
> So far I've been landed for one RM fee from my BF shopping - and even that was way marked down to $20 value so would have got under the threshold up until the pound crashed...



That's annoying about the customs charge.

I have been charged by DHL on every occasion lately, but this time I did have to put a higher value on the package as I had 76 bottles of polish and also some other bits and bobs. I got charged £23 which isn't actually bad, I'm sure I had stuff in excess of $600 in there!

Will come back with some pictures later.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2016)

I've found this link on Liquid Love: Enchanted Polish: Liquid Love vs Vintage – Yvy Vernis

So here's the contents of my massive Stackry package. Annoyingly I'm missing a Diff Dim polish, but I have no way of telling if she forgot to include it in the package or Stackry mislaid/stole it. At least it's not one of the LE polishes, so I can repurchase it when I next order. 

By the way, I have a 25% off code with Diff Dim, does anyone want it? It expires on New Year's Eve, but I really can't order anything now until mid-January as my credit card bill is humongous, so I'm happy to pass it on. 

View attachment 57958
View attachment 57959
View attachment 57960



The other bits are mostly freebies except for the 6 BM stamping plates. I also got 3 freebie nail polishes (EP, FM and PFD). I haven't had much time to do anything with them, just unwrapped them and took quick photos. My children are now finished and I've been really busy with cleaning and shopping as well. Never mind. 

I also got a couple of CbLs from my friend, Fast Eddie and Humility. She's a bit annoying (hope she doesn't read this) as she's ALWAYS destashing and downsizing, but she's always buying more polishes too and I don't really get it. But on the upside, I got these two for £6 each, so it's good for me, lol. 




I got to go food shopping, but will post my manis later.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2016)

Right, here are my most recent manis. First one is Nails Inc Exhibition Road with H&M Wintersky, I used vinyls to create the image. 

View attachment 57963



Next one is Urban Decay Wrecked (2011 untried) with Glam Polish Suspicious Minds and stamping with Color Alike Some Kind of White. Messed it up somewhat. but it was alright. 





My current mani is Urban Decay Gunmetal (another 2011 untried) with Different Dimension Pothos and stamping with YSL White Gold and Color Alike Raindrop. I've broken my index finger nail and also since then I've trimmed down my thumb nail as there's a big side break on it.  

View attachment 57967



Right, that's all. I still have a few things to do before Christmas, but at least I don't have to be awake at stupid o'clock in the dark. With any luck the children will be at my ex's tomorrow evening and over night, so I can do my wrapping in peace, etc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> OMG! Glad you're alive! RIP laptop!
> 
> Lovely manis, I especially like the CbL which I own, but haven't worn of course.
> 
> ...




Thank you!  My favourite was definitely the KBShimmer, which is now my favourite polish, and I plan to wear it again soon as the crack in my nail broke through it prematurely.

Chelsea, I second what Anita said...

I have taken a real shine to Tonic's Dragon Tears; do you have that one?

It must be the weather that's killing our nails, mine have been so good for so long, but both thumbs now have repairs to low side cracks, and yours sound even worse.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> I've found this link on Liquid Love: Enchanted Polish: Liquid Love vs Vintage – Yvy Vernis
> 
> So here's the contents of my massive Stackry package. Annoyingly I'm missing a Diff Dim polish, but I have no way of telling if she forgot to include it in the package or Stackry mislaid/stole it. At least it's not one of the LE polishes, so I can repurchase it when I next order.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the EP link, it looks really nice.  
What a haul!!!  Some stunners there for sure, and loads of extra goodies is always nice!  What a shame about your DD, that's the only problem with third party shipping, hard to know who's at fault when there's an issue.  At least it's replaceable.  
I ordered a couple of DDs on Black Friday, so not planning another order so soon, but thanks for the offer.
I wish I had a nail buddy who'd offload gorgeous goodies on me for cheap!!!  Love those two as well...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here are my most recent manis. First one is Nails Inc Exhibition Road with H&M Wintersky, I used vinyls to create the image.
> 
> View attachment 57963
> View attachment 57964
> ...



Some really pretty manis there, the Nails Inc is such a lovely blue - not one I have, but I wish I did!  And I adore the stripes, really cute and Xmassy.  I can't tell it's messed up at all.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays my dear fellow npas! Hope you'll have some wonderful days!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone! I'm exhausted. Been up since 7 am not having slept much the night before and generally having been running around for a week or so. Hoping to have some time to myself in the coming week. Hope you've all had a nice day.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2016)

Ah well, that's better, I had a nice lazy morning. Still have a few things to do today including picking my Mum up from Gatwick at 6, but not going to overdo it for sure. She'll just have to put up with a slightly grimy bathroom, hahaha!

I have a couple of manis I haven't posted yet, first one is EdM Sample 332 with Illyrian Moon Dust on top on the accents. The Illyrian was extremely sheer and not that special at all, first time I've tried them, hope the others are better. I really need to wear Mad World after all the drama with MMB (still haven't heard about when they can ship). 

View attachment 57991



My Christmas mani is EP Holiday 2014 with some stamping and China Glaze neon polish dots for the lights. Love the EP, it's so gorgeous. I didn't get Wicked, because it looked a lot like this, but maybe I'll buy it if she makes is available again at some point. Love the sheen on this and it's crazy holo (although not had much sun here lately). 

View attachment 57993
View attachment 57994

View attachment 57996


There's a Tonic launch at C4N today and the Polish Con polishes will be available as well as the Holiday ones, I'd love to get them, but it's at 7 and I might not be able to get to the computer as I'll have just come back with my Mum from the airport. Oh well, I'll see if they're still available when I can, if not, then they're not meant to be. I should really be on a no buy until the 14th January anyway.


----------



## MRV (Dec 26, 2016)

Hey girls! How are you all doing? I hope you've had a lovely Holiday.  I've just spent three days doing absolutely nothing so that my muscles started to ache. 

I've been mia for such a long time - managing the renovations at work and an extra hobby have kept me sooo busy and tired! I don't expect changes any time soon as only half of the renovations are done and I start a new project on the course I've been at.

Regardless, I have ordered FFs and EPs during the past six months. And done some manis. My regular schedule has been disturbed so I have mostly done only two manis per week instead of normal three. I should so get a Dior Apricot Creme - my cuticles are so bad. I do not even remember when I finished up the last one. I've been eyeing also some new plates, and I should get one of those transparent stampers. Which one was the best?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!  My favourite was definitely the KBShimmer, which is now my favourite polish, and I plan to wear it again soon as the crack in my nail broke through it prematurely.
> 
> Chelsea, I second what Anita said...
> 
> ...



No, I don't have Dragon Tears, but I'm considering ordering it. I panic bought the two Polish Con ones from C4N last night and a couple of other ones (incidentally managed to buy Light of Lyra twice, argh!) as I could only get online at 7.30 and I was afraid they'd sell out. Of course only a bit later she announced a pre-order for the exclusive duo and the holiday polishes, but the pre-order ends tomorrow and she's not sure if they'll restock. Now do I order them and a few other polishes to justify shipping or do I skip and hope they'll be restocked? I'm not that badly off financially, but it would be better if I wasn't buying anything before mid-January. 

Edited to add: I've found the perfect solution. The duo ships for $4.50 and you get 10% off with CSant10, so all in all I only have to pay $1.70 shipping. This way I don't have to order the holiday polishes to justify shipping. Yay! (I will buy them eventually, but not right now.) 



PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the EP link, it looks really nice.
> What a haul!!!  Some stunners there for sure, and loads of extra goodies is always nice!  What a shame about your DD, that's the only problem with third party shipping, hard to know who's at fault when there's an issue.  At least it's replaceable.
> I ordered a couple of DDs on Black Friday, so not planning another order so soon, but thanks for the offer.
> I wish I had a nail buddy who'd offload gorgeous goodies on me for cheap!!!  Love those two as well...



Yeah, I guess that's useful, it's just driving me mad now that she's constantly complaining about having too many polishes, destashing and then buying more only to destash again. As you know, I'm definitely a horder and not happy to sell any of my polishes, even the ones I have multiple dupes for.

Ooh, I've seen pictures of EP Holiday 2016 and it's purple! Yay! December is orangey red and shimmer, so no regrets there. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Some really pretty manis there, the Nails Inc is such a lovely blue - not one I have, but I wish I did!  And I adore the stripes, really cute and Xmassy.  I can't tell it's messed up at all.



Thank you! 



Anneri said:


> Happy Holidays my dear fellow npas! Hope you'll have some wonderful days!



Same to you Anneri! Hope you're having a nice time in Germany and enjoying your goodies!



MRV said:


> Hey girls! How are you all doing? I hope you've had a lovely Holiday.  I've just spent three days doing absolutely nothing so that my muscles started to ache.
> 
> I've been mia for such a long time - managing the renovations at work and an extra hobby have kept me sooo busy and tired! I don't expect changes any time soon as only half of the renovations are done and I start a new project on the course I've been at.
> 
> Regardless, I have ordered FFs and EPs during the past six months. And done some manis. My regular schedule has been disturbed so I have mostly done only two manis per week instead of normal three. I should so get a Dior Apricot Creme - my cuticles are so bad. I do not even remember when I finished up the last one. I've been eyeing also some new plates, and I should get one of those transparent stampers. Which one was the best?



Hi MRV! Nice to see you! Ooh what's the extra hobby?

I wish I could have 3 days when I get to do absolutely nothing! 

I have the Fab Ur Nails transparent squishy stamper and it's quite good.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2016)

Quick and easy post-Christmas mani: Femme Fatale Brain Freeze. Trimmed my nails down a bit to avoid more breakages.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Ah well, that's better, I had a nice lazy morning. Still have a few things to do today including picking my Mum up from Gatwick at 6, but not going to overdo it for sure. She'll just have to put up with a slightly grimy bathroom, hahaha!
> 
> I have a couple of manis I haven't posted yet, first one is EdM Sample 332 with Illyrian Moon Dust on top on the accents. The Illyrian was extremely sheer and not that special at all, first time I've tried them, hope the others are better. I really need to wear Mad World after all the drama with MMB (still haven't heard about when they can ship).
> 
> ...



Hope you all had a fantastic Xmas!!!
Sorry to hear Illyrian wasn't what you hoped for - I've worn one of mine and the quality etc was good, hopefully you just tried a rogue one.
Two gorgeous manis there - I love the EP, I did like it in the bottle and I'm looking forward to wearing it (one day...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Quick and easy post-Christmas mani: Femme Fatale Brain Freeze. Trimmed my nails down a bit to avoid more breakages.
> 
> View attachment 57997



Pretty and girly - nice!  I don't have this...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2016)

So this was my Xmas mani:





My first ever attempt at using a vinyl (second if you count the one I've painted over...!!!)
The dark is 110 In The Shade (Liquid Sky Lacquer) and the silver is My Sister's Shoes (Pahlish).
Worked out quite nicely at the second go!!!
110 in the shade (how Xmassy is that name....) is a bit of an odd one - in the bottle there's loads of the glitter and it looks like it will read dark purple and sparkly, but it's meant to be a black with glitters and that's how it reads on the nails.  The glitters show, but not really noticeably unless you're close up, when they look really pretty and mostly red.  I bought two of this collection - there are five in total, and I had thought I might get more when I saw the bottles, but it's such a black look I don't think I need the others.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 28, 2016)

I need to rant: My EP order shipped on the 11th, and I was so happy about that! Last time, the package arrived about one week after it was shipped. I was hoping to do a christmas mani with the opals, and also of course take them back with me to Shanghai. So, of course, they didn't show up before christmas, and on Monday I decided to finally have a look at the tracking history. My freaking package was travelling all over the US for THREE weeks and is currently in Chicago. So I rather doubt it'll be here tomorrow when I'm leaving for China again. Thanks for nothing, USPS. That's a freaking discgrace. ARGH!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2016)

Anneri said:


> I need to rant: My EP order shipped on the 11th, and I was so happy about that! Last time, the package arrived about one week after it was shipped. I was hoping to do a christmas mani with the opals, and also of course take them back with me to Shanghai. So, of course, they didn't show up before christmas, and on Monday I decided to finally have a look at the tracking history. My freaking package was travelling all over the US for THREE weeks and is currently in Chicago. So I rather doubt it'll be here tomorrow when I'm leaving for China again. Thanks for nothing, USPS. That's a freaking discgrace. ARGH!



Oh no, that's terrible! So annoying when you're waiting for something and they decide to send it on a world tour instead of sending it to you. My ex ordered some band T-shirts for my daughter from a US online store on Black Friday and the package has been sitting in a DHL warehouse in Germany for the last couple of weeks now. They were part of her Christmas presents and she's really disappointed. (Of course I could've let him use my US postbox, but I didn't know they had ordered until after and also I'd rather not let on that I have one, he has financed my np addiction for years and doesn't need to know about it, hahaha!)  

Hope you've had a nice time despite this and hope you have a safe journey back to China! When will you next go to Germany?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2016)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope you all had a fantastic Xmas!!!
> Sorry to hear Illyrian wasn't what you hoped for - I've worn one of mine and the quality etc was good, hopefully you just tried a rogue one.
> Two gorgeous manis there - I love the EP, I did like it in the bottle and I'm looking forward to wearing it (one day...)



Thank you! The Illyrian was alright, just quite sheer and not that amazing. I'm sure the others will be better. This didn't even appeal to me that much in the bottle, I ordered it on a whim and I guess it's just one of those polishes that look better in swatches than irl. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty and girly - nice!  I don't have this...



Thank you. It was one of the fairly LE polishes she sold during a sample/oops sale I think.



PearlyQueen said:


> So this was my Xmas mani:
> View attachment 58001
> View attachment 58002
> View attachment 58003
> ...



Ooh get you! Well done, that looks great! I much prefer stamping nowadays, I've always found vinyls hard to use, so this is a great first try! The LSL is pretty, but I guess if they're all practically black, then two's enough. I haven't actually heard of this collection. 

My Mum's doing her usual sitting behind me while I'm at the computer, argh! She's leaving tomorrow morning, so I'm trying to not get too annoyed, but it's hard because she keeps doing this even though I've asked her already to sit elsewhere. Ugh.


----------



## MRV (Dec 30, 2016)

Anitacska said:


> Hi MRV! Nice to see you! Ooh what's the extra hobby?
> 
> I wish I could have 3 days when I get to do absolutely nothing!
> 
> I have the Fab Ur Nails transparent squishy stamper and it's quite good.



Nice to see you, too! I'm back upholstering again. I bought two 50's armchairs and I've been working with the first one. It's not finished yet but I have to start with the second one as it takes a lot of time.

Thanks for the tip. I actually ordered some plates from Moyou so I got their transparent stamper. Let's see how it works.

I received today my EP order - Prism of Darkness and Holiday 2016 (pretty color!), just for the NY. Nice! On the other hand,  I've been because those Shipito morons have apparently lost yet a second Mac package in my short forwarding career! And it was my Mariahs! Fortunately I just had a bit of luck as I spotted the collection on the local site and was able to snag three items before they sold out, they literally were the last ones!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2016)

MRV said:


> Nice to see you, too! I'm back upholstering again. I bought two 50's armchairs and I've been working with the first one. It's not finished yet but I have to start with the second one as it takes a lot of time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I actually ordered some plates from Moyou so I got their transparent stamper. Let's see how it works.
> 
> I received today my EP order - Prism of Darkness and Holiday 2016 (pretty color!), just for the NY. Nice! On the other hand,  I've been because those Shipito morons have apparently lost yet a second Mac package in my short forwarding career! And it was my Mariahs! Fortunately I just had a bit of luck as I spotted the collection on the local site and was able to snag three items before they sold out, they literally were the last ones!



Oh no, sorry to hear about your missing package.  I hate it when things go missing, especially very limited, HTF stuff. Glad you managed to replace some of it though. 

My EP package is at Stackry, can't wait to receive them as they both look very pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Ladies! 

My New Year's Eve mani using Lilypad Lacquer Bewitched as the base:

View attachment 58016
View attachment 58017


My previous mani was Emily de Molly Reflection and Serenity:




I'm quite annoyed with Diff Dim again, I bought a couple of group exclusive polishes (Fantasmic Flakies) and I've just noticed that one of them is almost half empty. I've never used it, so I assume it came like this, and I've only had it for a couple of months, so very much doubt it's evaporated that much. I'll contact her, will be interested to see what she says. 

I've finally managed to put away my Stackry stuff after over a week and my drawers are seriously full. I ended up chucking out 4 (!) polishes (Bells Kandi thermal polishes, pretty awful formulas and have used them all once already anyway, so won't get around to using them again, nor do I want to). That was my destashing, lol. I'm now up to 4500, seriously need to stop buying, but I can't.


----------



## MRV (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year! 2017 is already here. We've had a record warm day (we had almost +8 C) and I just watched the big fireworks. We will have a lot of celebrations this year as Finland celebrates it's 100 years of independence and there many personal specials days, too.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2016)

MRV said:


> Happy New Year! 2017 is already here. We've had a record warm day (we had almost +8 C) and I just watched the big fireworks. We will have a lot of celebrations this year as Finland celebrates it's 100 years of independence and there many personal specials days, too.



Happy new year! We still have 35 minutes. I'm watching films with the children, we're currently onto the second one: Alice Through The Looking Glass.


----------



## Anneri (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new year to you all! I already learned something in 2017 ! Jetlag, a cold from hell and a hangover combined doesn't feel that good. Amazing, right?! 

My NYE's mani was boring as hell, and I've still to put away all my purchases that I of course didn't smuggle into the country (I swear, one of my suitcases was solely dedicated to drugstore and beauty and np supplies!) that are thrown all over every surface in my office...

Also: cold. I don't understand a country for that central heating (or proper insulation) is a utterly foreign subject. Even if it's not much below 12 degrees outside, it gets bloody cold inside, dimwits! Argh. Okay, ranting over for today, looking forward to coming back to Europe in 60 days!!!

Love your NYE's mani, Anitacska. Did you stamp the fireworks?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Happy new year to you all! I already learned something in 2017 ! Jetlag, a cold from hell and a hangover combined doesn't feel that good. Amazing, right?!
> 
> My NYE's mani was boring as hell, and I've still to put away all my purchases that I of course didn't smuggle into the country (I swear, one of my suitcases was solely dedicated to drugstore and beauty and np supplies!) that are thrown all over every surface in my office...
> 
> ...



Oh dear. But if you have a hangover, then I guess you had a good night?  We just watched a couple of films, then the fireworks at midnight, sent the children to bed at 1, and slept until 10.  

I sympathise about the cold, the UK isn't geared up for cold or hot weather. Our house gets very cold in the winter unless it's sunny and very hot in the summer if it's sunny. We have big southwest facing windows and the walls are thin, so in the summer the house is pretty much the same temperature as outside (which is okay in 20-25 degrees). In the winter the thin walls let cold air through (especially when it's windy), although the big windows come in handy if it's nice and sunny. Luckily most of the times the temperature is somewhere between 10 and 25 degrees here. 

Thank you. Yes, I did stamp both the fireworks and the Happy New Year writing and cocktail glass. I got a really cute plate with different fireworks images from Bundle Monster last year and the writing and glass were from UberChic plate 6-01. I used 3 stamping polishes for the fireworks (silver, gold and blurple) and mixed them up on the plate.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2017)

New EPs, surprise restock now!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> New EPs, surprise restock now!



Did you get anything?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Did you get anything?



Yes, I got all 3 new ones. You?


----------



## boschicka (Jan 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I got all 3 new ones. You?



Just Iridescent Opalescence for me.  Thanks only to your post!  I wouldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Just Iridescent Opalescence for me.  Thanks only to your post!  I wouldn't have known otherwise.



I only knew because I've signed up to the EP Facebook messenger group. When there's a restock, people alert the group. It's pretty useful. Glad you got one. x


----------



## Anneri (Jan 2, 2017)

Thank you for the heads up, Anitacska! Funny enough I saw the announcement on FB because I was actually awake (4am!!) because of that damned jetlag. Also because of that I couldn't really care (I was so tired and awake at the same time!). Now I kinda regret it, especially because of Iridescent Opalescence. But then, my package from the 11th is still wandering around the US, so I'm still a bit pissed about that...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Thank you for the heads up, Anitacska! Funny enough I saw the announcement on FB because I was actually awake (4am!!) because of that damned jetlag. Also because of that I couldn't really care (I was so tired and awake at the same time!). Now I kinda regret it, especially because of Iridescent Opalescence. But then, my package from the 11th is still wandering around the US, so I'm still a bit pissed about that...



You're welcome. I was thinking you were probably asleep, so glad you got it, but sorry you decided to pass up on them. Then again I can totally understand. I really didn't want to spend this much on nail polish already, and I hate having to buy without seeing swatches and advance notice, but I still got sucked in. Hopefully she will restock these again, so you can buy them if you decide to.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2017)

Anneri said:


> I need to rant: My EP order shipped on the 11th, and I was so happy about that! Last time, the package arrived about one week after it was shipped. I was hoping to do a christmas mani with the opals, and also of course take them back with me to Shanghai. So, of course, they didn't show up before christmas, and on Monday I decided to finally have a look at the tracking history. My freaking package was travelling all over the US for THREE weeks and is currently in Chicago. So I rather doubt it'll be here tomorrow when I'm leaving for China again. Thanks for nothing, USPS. That's a freaking discgrace. ARGH!



Oh that's a major annoyance, so sorry.  (A couple of days ago I was trying to figure out how come my Chaos & Crocodiles package had tracked to London - but then went to Germany!!!)
Hope they're worth it for you in the (very) long run.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The Illyrian was alright, just quite sheer and not that amazing. I'm sure the others will be better. This didn't even appeal to me that much in the bottle, I ordered it on a whim and I guess it's just one of those polishes that look better in swatches than irl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, I impressed myself.
I remember how much you love your mum's little trick with the computer from last time!  Still, it's good to spend time with loved ones (not too much time though...).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2017)

MRV said:


> Nice to see you, too! I'm back upholstering again. I bought two 50's armchairs and I've been working with the first one. It's not finished yet but I have to start with the second one as it takes a lot of time.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I actually ordered some plates from Moyou so I got their transparent stamper. Let's see how it works.
> 
> I received today my EP order - Prism of Darkness and Holiday 2016 (pretty color!), just for the NY. Nice! On the other hand,  I've been because those Shipito morons have apparently lost yet a second Mac package in my short forwarding career! And it was my Mariahs! Fortunately I just had a bit of luck as I spotted the collection on the local site and was able to snag three items before they sold out, they literally were the last ones!



That's so annoying, shippers can be a nightmare.  Apart from the whole not shipping nail polish nightmare, and the costs of course, Stackry have been OK so far, fingers crossed that continues of course.  I'm glad you managed to get some replacements.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Happy New Year Ladies!
> 
> My New Year's Eve mani using Lilypad Lacquer Bewitched as the base:
> 
> ...



Two very pretty manis, I like them!
Sorry about your DD, hopefully they'll sort it out for you.
You destashed, well done!!!  I can't do it...  remember a few weeks ago I used OPI Glitter Bit of Music?  When I went to use it, it had almost completely dried up - so I poured half a bottle of a cheap topcoat into it and gave it a good mix to revive it.   Even when they're finished I just won't let them die!!!
I got a Helmer for Xmas!  It will only take some of my collection of course, but hopefully it will help tidy the shelves covered in polish up at least a little bit!  I haven't gone mad and filled it yet, I just grab a few every time I'm passing them, it won't be long till it's full!
I did want the Alex instead, but it was so much more expensive and delivery was extortionate, so when hubby asked what I wanted I decided to compromise on what he could afford and I'm pleased with it.  I guess I can stack them if I want to buy another later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy 2017 everyone!!!
Hope you all buy loads of blingy stuff for your nails, I wouldn't want to be the only one!
Thanks to Anita I got all 3 new EPs, so I guess 2017 started much like 2016 ended, with me buying nail polish I don't need!!!!
They do look nice though...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you, I impressed myself.
> I remember how much you love your mum's little trick with the computer from last time!  Still, it's good to spend time with loved ones (not too much time though...).



No idea why she does it. It's not like she can understand English, but for some reason she still wants to look at what I'm doing. Oh well, she was only here for 3 days, so it wasn't too bad. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Two very pretty manis, I like them!
> Sorry about your DD, hopefully they'll sort it out for you.
> You destashed, well done!!!  I can't do it...  remember a few weeks ago I used OPI Glitter Bit of Music?  When I went to use it, it had almost completely dried up - so I poured half a bottle of a cheap topcoat into it and gave it a good mix to revive it.   Even when they're finished I just won't let them die!!!
> I got a Helmer for Xmas!  It will only take some of my collection of course, but hopefully it will help tidy the shelves covered in polish up at least a little bit!  I haven't gone mad and filled it yet, I just grab a few every time I'm passing them, it won't be long till it's full!
> I did want the Alex instead, but it was so much more expensive and delivery was extortionate, so when hubby asked what I wanted I decided to compromise on what he could afford and I'm pleased with it.  I guess I can stack them if I want to buy another later.



Thanks. She's e-mailed back to say sorry and was sending a replacement bottle, so I'm happy with that. 

Hahaha, I'm not that bad actually, I have thrown out some dried out polishes (found some Models Own glitters that had dried out a while ago) and I have sold a few duplicates, polishes I really didn't like. I did however save a Femme Fatale glitter (Lucent Ametrine), it was one of my first FFs and it's purple, so I wasn't going to chuck that out! 

Ooh a Helmer! I should think you will fill it in no time, you've never confessed to the number of polishes you have, but I'm guessing you probably have at least a couple of 1000's. I know what you mean about the Alex, it is a lot more expensive and I did look into the delivery as I wasn't very keen on having to drive to Croydon, but I do love them. I found the Helmer a bit flimsy and didn't really get the hype. I keep nail art stuff, stamping polishes and other bits and bobs in mine. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Happy 2017 everyone!!!
> Hope you all buy loads of blingy stuff for your nails, I wouldn't want to be the only one!
> Thanks to Anita I got all 3 new EPs, so I guess 2017 started much like 2016 ended, with me buying nail polish I don't need!!!!
> They do look nice though...



You can count on me, lol! I was supposed to be on a no-buy until mid-January, but I've got sucked in by all these LE polishes, Tonics from C4N, Cupcake collab duo, Ever After Polish Con exclusive and of course the EPs. I have been better this month, but I still have 11 days until my new credit card billing period starts, so I'm really trying to not buy more. Of course there's new Glams and FFs coming, but I may be able to defer most of those to next month. 

I have a new mani, Color Club Total Mystery (2011 untried) with Nail Pattern Boldness The Tin Man. I still have 8 polishes left from my 2011 untrieds, then I'm moving onto my 2012 ones, of course by then I was buying a lot more and started getting into indies too, so there's a lot more. When I made my spreadsheet in September 2012 I had 507 polishes and around 150 are still among the untrieds. Anyway, here's my mani:


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 5, 2017)

I would love to see Prism of Darkness on you if possible.  I totally did not see it until it was sold out.  Of course it would have been my first EP as well since I haven't bitten yet


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2017)

elkaknits said:


> I would love to see Prism of Darkness on you if possible.  I totally did not see it until it was sold out.  Of course it would have been my first EP as well since I haven't bitten yet



I won't have mine for weeks yet. But I saw this swatch in one of the Facebook groups: 
Instagram


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I won't have mine for weeks yet. But I saw this swatch in one of the Facebook groups:
> Instagram



Ugh so pretty.  I really am not cut out for hearing about pretties.  I just don't spend enough time on blogs.  Plus just getting back into Indie polishes.  Apparently my last purchase seems to have been A Box Indied  from Aug 2015.  It was So. Much. $$$$ and I haven't worn any of the colors for a mani except for one o.0


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello Everyone!

I have 2 new manis to share. I should have 3, but I had to go a whole day with naked nails (eeek!), because my son was being sick all evening and wanted me to be with him when he went to bed, so I couldn't paint my nails in the evening as I usually do. I did have a base coat on, but it felt really strange, lol. I also still had the fake nail on my middle finger that was opaque, so it looked completely out of place. I have now removed that as my nail has grown quite nicely, still short, but not ridiculously so. 

My first mani is an oldie, Ozotic 505 with Glam Polish Harmony Wind on the accents, over black. As usual I had to take a gazillion pictures, lol.







My current mani is Vapid Once Upon a Time with Lilypad Lacquer Stay Beautiful on the accents. 






I received my recent Tonic order from C4N. These are so pretty!




My Different Dimension replacement is already in the UK, very impressed. Just ordered the 4 new Femme Fatales as part of the UK group buy, so my no buy isn't exactly going well, but they were only 20 quid for the 4 (obviously there will be some shipping and tax on top), so still a lot cheaper than RC. I also ordered 3 new Fair Maidens and some Guerlain stuff. Oh dear, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No idea why she does it. It's not like she can understand English, but for some reason she still wants to look at what I'm doing. Oh well, she was only here for 3 days, so it wasn't too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad DD sorted you out a replacement, that's the CS you hope for.  
I  am around the 2000 mark on polishes...   that tells me I have enough,  so why am I so annoyed I can't afford to order from RC and Indigo  Bananas???
Total Mystery is stunning.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I have 2 new manis to share. I should have 3, but I had to go a whole day with naked nails (eeek!), because my son was being sick all evening and wanted me to be with him when he went to bed, so I couldn't paint my nails in the evening as I usually do. I did have a base coat on, but it felt really strange, lol. I also still had the fake nail on my middle finger that was opaque, so it looked completely out of place. I have now removed that as my nail has grown quite nicely, still short, but not ridiculously so.
> 
> ...



OMG naked nails!!!!  Awful...  Mine are dreadful, when I strip them I can't wait to cover them up again!
Your Ozotic mani is lovely (very me ha ha!).  Not so taken with the second one, really pretty but not my kind of colour usually.
4 isn't too bad...  I do fancy a few of the new Glams too, something else that will have to wait.  I tried to look at the FF sale last night, looked like her site was crashing though, I couldn't navigate at all.  But the sale wasn't too appealing anyway and I'm broke!  Not fussed on her new ones either at the moment, maybe they'll be more appealing later on, it does sometimes happen like that!
Those Tonics do look very nice...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

I have my last two manis to show:
Potion Polish Costume Party:




KBShimmer Shade Shifter:


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 8, 2017)

Everybody's nails look so pretty!  My current mani was picked out by the husband  Emily de Molly's Over the Edge.  It looks mauve or cinnamon in some lights but it is a beautiful red 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 58114


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

elkaknits said:


> Everybody's nails look so pretty!  My current mani was picked out by the husband  Emily de Molly's Over the Edge.  It looks mauve or cinnamon in some lights but it is a beautiful red
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stunning!  And how nice to have a husband who takes an interest - every time I show my nails to mine and ask if he likes them he says something like "mmm, they're kind of blue-y"!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad DD sorted you out a replacement, that's the CS you hope for.
> I  am around the 2000 mark on polishes...   that tells me I have enough,  so why am I so annoyed I can't afford to order from RC and Indigo  Bananas???
> Total Mystery is stunning.



Yes, I was very pleased with how she handled it. She even sent it here (because I accidentally put my UK address in when I ordered that polish, but she did actually change it to the Stackry one and refunded me the UK shipping, but the original e-mail still shows that address) and it arrived yesterday. 
I hear you. I'm forever looking at new releases and itching to buy all the new polishes, even though I've only used a quarter of my polishes (so that's 3300 untrieds for you). 

Thank you. I really like Color Club polishes, other than one that's faded totally, I've not had any issues with them.


PearlyQueen said:


> OMG naked nails!!!!  Awful...  Mine are dreadful, when I strip them I can't wait to cover them up again!
> Your Ozotic mani is lovely (very me ha ha!).  Not so taken with the second one, really pretty but not my kind of colour usually.
> 4 isn't too bad...  I do fancy a few of the new Glams too, something else that will have to wait.  I tried to look at the FF sale last night, looked like her site was crashing though, I couldn't navigate at all.  But the sale wasn't too appealing anyway and I'm broke!  Not fussed on her new ones either at the moment, maybe they'll be more appealing later on, it does sometimes happen like that!
> Those Tonics do look very nice...



Haha, mine weren't too bad, especially once I took off the fake nail, just a bit yellow and a bit peely. 

Thank you. I liked my light pink mani too, the Vapid had a lovely gold sheen to it.

I passed on the Glams. I really only wanted the Ursula one (Facebook group exclusive), but wasn't going to pay $6 shipping for just that. I like a good few of the Grease polishes and the Lilo & Stitch ones too, but I just can't keep buying them all. I find it mildly annoying now that she comes out with 10-12-15 new polishes every month. Who can keep up with that?

I also passed on the FF sale, there really wasn't anything I wanted. 


PearlyQueen said:


> I have my last two manis to show:
> Potion Polish Costume Party:
> View attachment 58110
> View attachment 58111
> ...



Pretty manis! Aah, you can't beat a multichrome, can you? 
On that note, have you seen the new CrowsToes multichromes? They will come in 4 different finishes too! Gorgeous!


elkaknits said:


> Everybody's nails look so pretty!  My current mani was picked out by the husband  Emily de Molly's Over the Edge.  It looks mauve or cinnamon in some lights but it is a beautiful red
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty mani, thanks for sharing! Over the Edge is one of my untrieds. I love Emily de Molly polishes, one of my most favourite brands.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2017)

I only have a boring mani to share. I was going to do some mermaid nail art on it, but didn't have time and now it's looking a bit worse for wear. This is CbL Stormy Seas.

View attachment 58127


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm so happy we're back, I was getting worried about the site being down for so long! I wanted to post a few manis a couple of days ago and then the website was down. Anyway, here they are now. 

First one is Il Etait Un Vernis Mint to Be Yours with Color Club Holiday Splendor (2011 untried) with creepy mermaid and underwater castle decals plus stamping. Despite the weird mermaid I was quite pleased with this mani.

View attachment 58210
View attachment 58211
View attachment 58212


Second mani is Femme Fatale Twilight Sorcery. This is one of my oldest FF thermals and luckily still works. It also has a lovely shimmer and is such a gorgeous colour, especially when cold. I'm going to try and wear as many thermals this winter as I can. 




View attachment 58216


Third mani is Lilypad Lacquer Grape Cider with Lilypad Lacquer Gold





And finally, my current mani, two 2011 untrieds (I only have 3 left!) No 7 Glitter Bomb with Mavala Glitter Purple. I stamped with Models Own Chrome Pink. 


View attachment 58220


I haven't got any new polishes to show, although I have placed a few orders (Emily de Molly, Femme Fatale exclusives from Nailland, a few bits and bobs from Rainbow Connection), they're either going to Stackry or not arrived yet. 

MyMallBox have now decided that despite acquiring the licence to ship dangerous goods, they still won't ship nail polish, but are willing to post what's in there out. I asked a Facebook friend to have them sent to hers and it's only cost $4.24 US ground shipping, so that's not too bad. It's 13 bottles, including some minis, so the internationally shipping shouldn't be too bad either. Then I won't bother with MMB again since they won't ship nail polish anyway and I don't buy much else from the US. 

As well as trying to go through my thermals and old untrieds, I've also decided to wear those polishes I've had for a while and always think "I must wear this soon", the really pretty ones, like Crows Toes Indian Summer, EP I'm Kind of a Big Deal, Cupcake Berry Good Looking, etc. (Most of them are purple or pink, lol!) I've written a list of about 40 polishes and I will try to get through them this year. I just don't want to end up regretting never wearing them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I was very pleased with how she handled it. She even sent it here (because I accidentally put my UK address in when I ordered that polish, but she did actually change it to the Stackry one and refunded me the UK shipping, but the original e-mail still shows that address) and it arrived yesterday.
> I hear you. I'm forever looking at new releases and itching to buy all the new polishes, even though I've only used a quarter of my polishes (so that's 3300 untrieds for you).
> 
> Thank you. I really like Color Club polishes, other than one that's faded totally, I've not had any issues with them.
> ...



Yay, bonus free UK delivery!  
I want more Glams but I agree, way too many to keep up with her and still cut down on spending.  I did get most of the Gobblefunk shimmers from Harlow -  and they are stunning.
I want some Wizardly Ways ones and some of the Grease ones, but I'm holding off for now.
I do love a multichrome!  But Crowstoes is another brand I tend to skip, doubt I'll go for them even though they look really cool.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I only have a boring mani to share. I was going to do some mermaid nail art on it, but didn't have time and now it's looking a bit worse for wear. This is CbL Stormy Seas.
> 
> View attachment 58127
> View attachment 58128




Pretty colour, but it does lack something.  I skipped this too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so happy we're back, I was getting worried about the site being down for so long! I wanted to post a few manis a couple of days ago and then the website was down. Anyway, here they are now.
> 
> First one is Il Etait Un Vernis Mint to Be Yours with Color Club Holiday Splendor (2011 untried) with creepy mermaid and underwater castle decals plus stamping. Despite the weird mermaid I was quite pleased with this mani.
> 
> ...


Yes, I came with a mani post and the forum was gone!  Glad we're back!
Beautiful manis, love them all!
MMB have been a big disappointment - at least Stackry came good in the end.  Just as well you have a buddy to help out!
I like your new plan, looking forward to seeing the pretty polishes as the year wears on.  I have a plan too, it's really complicated though!  I spend far too long thinking about things like that, though my 2 hours a day commute allows me the leisure to do it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 21, 2017)

So here are my last two manis.
Kaleidoscope by El Corazon - Chanterelle:


This is the only El Corazon I have - it was on sale when I was ordering other things from Hypnotic, so I added it.  Last year I nearly bought tons of them in their sale, really glad I didn't because a) It looks exactly like one of my Dance Legend polishes b) It took four coats to get coverage c) It chipped without a good reason after 2 days.  It's nice, but it will remain as my only El Corazon now.

Liquid Sky Lacquer Evening Cocktails:







My first thermal!  Unfortunately, it's soooo cold it's pretty much stuck in dark mode until I start hugging a hot water bottle (which is permanently attached when I'm at home these days!!!).  The dark does look different in varying lights, usually dark purple, more brown in sunlight, and when it's dim (too dim for a picture) it looks red.
It does feel a bit like a novelty polish, but at least it does change!  Sorry about the tipwear on the dark pic, it appeared after a couple of days and I didn't realise I didn't have a pic of the dark state until I uploaded tonight.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, bonus free UK delivery!
> I want more Glams but I agree, way too many to keep up with her and still cut down on spending.  I did get most of the Gobblefunk shimmers from Harlow -  and they are stunning.
> I want some Wizardly Ways ones and some of the Grease ones, but I'm holding off for now.
> I do love a multichrome!  But Crowstoes is another brand I tend to skip, doubt I'll go for them even though they look really cool.



I never got the Gubblefunk shimmers, they look nice, but not that amazing. I ended up finally ordering two of the Lilo & Stitch polishes from Harlow & Co. (together with some Girly Bits and Polished for Days) and also ordered two of the Grease polishes, the new Valentine duo and the Ursula group exclusive directly from Glam. I have all of the Wizardly Ways ones and of course everyone is doing those glitters now (well, EP was already), but they are still pretty.

Ooh I love myself some CrowsToes, the multichromes are all really pretty. The Nine Realms collection is especially amazing. 

Speaking of multichromes, have you seen the new Vapid holo multichrome? It's a one-time only release, and the only polish available in the shop right now, so shipping made it a little pricey, but it's so pretty!


PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty colour, but it does lack something.  I skipped this too.


Yeah, it was a bit dull. I planned to use it as the base of the mermaid nail art, but then ran out of time, so just left it.


PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, I came with a mani post and the forum was gone!  Glad we're back!
> Beautiful manis, love them all!
> MMB have been a big disappointment - at least Stackry came good in the end.  Just as well you have a buddy to help out!
> I like your new plan, looking forward to seeing the pretty polishes as the year wears on.  I have a plan too, it's really complicated though!  I spend far too long thinking about things like that, though my 2 hours a day commute allows me the leisure to do it.



Thank you!
My buddy received the polishes on Friday and said that it's a miracle nothing broke as they didn't bother bubblewrapping them, so I'm glad I sent them to her, she's very good and has wrapped them all up safely, and they're already on their way. 

I'm expecting lots of nail mail next week, those polishes, the C4N exclusive Tonic duo I pre-ordered on Boxing Day, my Harlow order, a small Girly Bits order and my Nailland order. Then I'll have to empty my Stackry mailbox and there's about 45 polishes in there. 

I think about stuff like that a lot too. I don't work, so I'm on my own a lot during the day, and even if I'm busy cleaning or walking the dog, my mind is occupied with nail polish and stuff, hahaha. I really need to find some part time work, so I earn some money and occupy my mind, but it's been impossible finding anything that fits around school time and term time and isn't in a school, plus I haven't had a job for 15 years, so not sure who would employ me anyway. I'm going to look into some courses to brush up on my accountancy skills I think, as long as they aren't expensive. 


PearlyQueen said:


> So here are my last two manis.
> Kaleidoscope by El Corazon - Chanterelle:
> View attachment 58260
> 
> ...



Ooh, I like the El Corazon, it's very pretty. I find it funny you saying it chipped after 2 days for no reason, everything chips on me after 2 days, lol. I rarely wear anything for 3 days, and never for more. 

I also like the LSL, I don't have this one, but I have a few of her thermals I need to wear. I really like thermals, they're fun, although in this weather I was also constantly sporting the cold version! So cold! -4 C here this morning!   I also have a stinking cold, headache and sore throat, so I'm not very happy.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2017)

My only nail mail in over 2 weeks, a few bits and bobs from Rainbow Connection:

View attachment 58275


One of the "must wear this year" polishes that also happens to be a thermal: Femme Fatale Blue Within Blue Eyes. The cold shade is just amazing. It's also very reactive, so indoors I got to see a lot of the lighter shade, but I actually much prefer the darker shade, so I was happy even when my hands were freezing, hahaha!


View attachment 58277



My current mani is Top Shelf Lacquer Sarasota Lemonade with ILNP Pink Mimosa. The Top Shelf is a little darker and less muted irl, also more pink than I was expecting (looked more coral in the bottle). 

View attachment 58279


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I never got the Gubblefunk shimmers, they look nice, but not that amazing. I ended up finally ordering two of the Lilo & Stitch polishes from Harlow & Co. (together with some Girly Bits and Polished for Days) and also ordered two of the Grease polishes, the new Valentine duo and the Ursula group exclusive directly from Glam. I have all of the Wizardly Ways ones and of course everyone is doing those glitters now (well, EP was already), but they are still pretty.
> 
> Ooh I love myself some CrowsToes, the multichromes are all really pretty. The Nine Realms collection is especially amazing.
> 
> ...




The Vapid is really pretty (but I'm sure I must have something similar...)
I can't believe MMB didn't bother to bubblewrap, I think you're well rid of them.  Sounds like you'll have some pretty posts up soon!
I forgot how you always get 2-day chips, I expect an expensive polish to last at least 3 (unless I've caused an issue with a break or scouring pad or something) - 2 or less and they're off my shopping list regardless of how pretty they are!
I too am sooo fed up with being cold, summer needs to come soon please!!!
Good luck with the job hunt!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My only nail mail in over 2 weeks, a few bits and bobs from Rainbow Connection:
> 
> View attachment 58275
> 
> ...




Pretty nail mail, I must admit I keep being tempted by Tonic!
Love your manis too, I nearly bought that FF, but it sold out way too quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Vapid is really pretty (but I'm sure I must have something similar...)
> I can't believe MMB didn't bother to bubblewrap, I think you're well rid of them.  Sounds like you'll have some pretty posts up soon!
> I forgot how you always get 2-day chips, I expect an expensive polish to last at least 3 (unless I've caused an issue with a break or scouring pad or something) - 2 or less and they're off my shopping list regardless of how pretty they are!
> I too am sooo fed up with being cold, summer needs to come soon please!!!
> Good luck with the job hunt!



Thank you. 

For me, it's my nails' fault, not the polish, most of them usually chip by the end of day 2, sometimes they don't, but it's rare. I'm not too fussed, I get bored of my mani by the end of the second day anyway. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty nail mail, I must admit I keep being tempted by Tonic!
> Love your manis too, I nearly bought that FF, but it sold out way too quickly.



Thank you. 

The Tonics are all very pretty. I now have 14 plus 6 on the way. Really need to wear one at least, I have 2 on my "must wear soon" list. That list is getting longer every day, lol.
I have a little haul picture, the Nailland group buy I arranged for the FF group came, these are the new exclusives, plus FUN Lacquer Glory that I somehow didn't buy at the time it was released. It's very pretty, so not sure what happened there. 

View attachment 58309


My current mani is Darling Diva Bad Girl with ILNP Open Fields (H) on the accents, both over black. I've taken a gazillion pictures as they are very shifty and of course hard to capture.

View attachment 58310
View attachment 58311
View attachment 58312



That's it for today.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 28, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> For me, it's my nails' fault, not the polish, most of them usually chip by the end of day 2, sometimes they don't, but it's rare. I'm not too fussed, I get bored of my mani by the end of the second day anyway.
> 
> ...




That's a cute little haul - I always forget about Nailand!  I look forward to seeing a Tonic on you (one day!)
Love your mani, I actually have worn my Bad Girls, I liked it more than I expected from the bottle, and it looks great on you - and a great match with the ILNP.  The whole thing looks lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 28, 2017)

My last two manis:
Esmaltes da Kelly Ametista:


This doesn't look like the swatches I saw, or the bottle really - and while others reported coverage in 2 coats, I lost count of how many I did.  It was about 7, and there was still VNL!  I hate giving up once I've put loads of effort in already, so that's why I persisted.  I've moved this to my toppers drawer now!
Then I did Glam Polish Hi, I'm Chucky,   Wanna Play?


Stunning!
Last night my nail repair broke again, I'm so bored with redoing it I just chopped it down to the skin where it was cracked.  It's not my picture hand though!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a cute little haul - I always forget about Nailand!  I look forward to seeing a Tonic on you (one day!)
> Love your mani, I actually have worn my Bad Girls, I liked it more than I expected from the bottle, and it looks great on you - and a great match with the ILNP.  The whole thing looks lovely.



I will definitely wear one of my Tonics very soon! I nearly ordered more from C4N today, but even with the 10% off discount they were over £10 each and RC sells them for £9.50, so I will wait for her to restock.
Thank you. I was also pleasantly surprised by Bad Girl, it looked so brown in the bottle. 


PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis:
> Esmaltes da Kelly Ametista:
> View attachment 58344
> 
> ...



Nice manis, but 7 coats! OMG! The Glam is very pretty though. Is that one of the decants? 

I'm not really feeling Glam at the moment. Did order a couple of the Lilo & Stitch ones from Harlow (picture below) and a couple from the Grease collection, the Ursula group exclusive and the Valentine trio directly from Glam, but that's all since before Christmas. Considering I used to buy full collections all the time, this is nothing! I don't like the new Candyfornia pastels either and even the Harry Potter ones are a bit meh to me. I must be ill! 

A couple of my orders came today after nothing all week, even though I was expecting 5 packages plus my Stackry delivery (that got held up in Germany all day Friday, so didn't get delivered despite they said they would, pah).

View attachment 58346

I'll post my mani pictures tomorrow, about to do a new one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 28, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I will definitely wear one of my Tonics very soon! I nearly ordered more from C4N today, but even with the 10% off discount they were over £10 each and RC sells them for £9.50, so I will wait for her to restock.
> Thank you. I was also pleasantly surprised by Bad Girl, it looked so brown in the bottle.
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it's one of your decants, and I love it, so thank you!
I keep nearly buying more Glams, but the whole having to go through Stackry, two lots of international shipping etc gets annoying - if she restocked everything at Harlow, I'd probably have bought more.  I got a couple of the Lilo & Stitch ones too, Experiment 626 (bit boring, looks like many of my other reddy pink holos) and Evil Genius, which is lovely.  I'm still debating Stitch to the Rescue, but it's sold out at Glam, and I haven't done a serious stockist hunt for it, so I may be too late.
I felt the same as you about Bad Girl, how funny we both ended up wearing it and loving it!
I bought a Tonic tonight!  I had really fancied one of the Polish Con ones before, so I leapt in when C4N restocked it, I liked one of the FF exclusives as well, and a few other bits, so I went for it!
That's a pretty little haul - I love the PfDs, I have still got a couple of those on my wish list, but I just can't buy everything any more.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, it's one of your decants, and I love it, so thank you!
> I keep nearly buying more Glams, but the whole having to go through Stackry, two lots of international shipping etc gets annoying - if she restocked everything at Harlow, I'd probably have bought more.  I got a couple of the Lilo & Stitch ones too, Experiment 626 (bit boring, looks like many of my other reddy pink holos) and Evil Genius, which is lovely.  I'm still debating Stitch to the Rescue, but it's sold out at Glam, and I haven't done a serious stockist hunt for it, so I may be too late.
> I felt the same as you about Bad Girl, how funny we both ended up wearing it and loving it!
> I bought a Tonic tonight!  I had really fancied one of the Polish Con ones before, so I leapt in when C4N restocked it, I liked one of the FF exclusives as well, and a few other bits, so I went for it!
> That's a pretty little haul - I love the PfDs, I have still got a couple of those on my wish list, but I just can't buy everything any more.



You're welcome! Thanks for swapping with me. 

Have you thought about joining the Glam UK Facebook group? The delivery charge is $6 for the first polish and $1.20 each after, and that's to your door, no other charges. I know you're not a fan of Facebook, but it's a really good deal. I haven't used the group lately as I only wanted one last month and didn't feel like adding the $6 charge, but if you order more, it's definitely worth it. Just a thought. Oh and Stitch to the Rescue is in stock at Harlow.  

I got the Polish Con Tonics last time and also pre-ordered the C4N duo (that should be here any day now), and I'm planning on getting the FFs directly from FF as we already have a group buy going, so nothing tempted me yesterday, but I do want the remaining 4 from the holiday collection and one more older shade. Hopefully RC will have a restock soon.

There's also an Ever After / Tonic quad coming out next weekend that I really want, they will be available from EA. 

Thanks. I really wanted to get China Glaze Pearl Jammin', so ordered it and a few other from Nail Polish Direct, they're the very few non-indies I still buy along with Zoya. The PfDs are very pretty, I'd already done a big order on Black Friday, so these were the only ones tempting me this time. 
Here are my latest manis. The first one was Sally Hansen Pink Pearl (2011 untried) with Polished by KPT Light it Up over black. 







Next one is Glam Polish Ohana. Really love this one, such a gorgeous colour and for a change it was completely chipless after 2 whole days. I almost didn't take it off last night. 


View attachment 58352



My current mani is Liquid Sky Lacquer Teal It Like It Is with Glam Polish An Unexpected Journey on the accents. The thermal in this still works fine, although it's less noticeable in real life, and the Glam works so well with it. 

View attachment 58354
View attachment 58355
View attachment 58356
View attachment 58357


I forgot to say sorry about your cracked nail. I also have a side split on my right thumb, I fixed it immediately and so far it's been okay, hopefully it will last enough to grow out. My left one's only just got to a good length. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome! Thanks for swapping with me.
> 
> Have you thought about joining the Glam UK Facebook group? The delivery charge is $6 for the first polish and $1.20 each after, and that's to your door, no other charges. I know you're not a fan of Facebook, but it's a really good deal. I haven't used the group lately as I only wanted one last month and didn't feel like adding the $6 charge, but if you order more, it's definitely worth it. Just a thought. Oh and Stitch to the Rescue is in stock at Harlow.
> 
> ...




The Glam group does sound like a good idea, maybe I'll think about it!  And if H&C still have the Glam next time, I'll probably grab it, thanks!
I like Ever After, must check out that quad...
Love your manis - especially the Glam, it's stunning.  I have it, it was one of the ones Stackry held hostage for so long, but I guess they could have kept it a fair bit longer since I haven't actually worn it!!!
My nails have been awful recently, no sooner had I sacrificed the thumb nail yesterday than I found a big split in my pinkie today - grrrrr!
It's right at the free edge, but I've just left it alone - I'll see if I can ignore it a bit longer before I chop or repair it.  
I wonder if it's this cold weather - maybe they're frozen!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2017)

Today's mani is Makeup Academy Mermaid:



It looks a bit better IRL, I was a bit shocked by the VNL in the pics I took, but it's not as good coverage as the other MUAs I've worn.  I was so impressed by the first lot at £1 a bottle, but this one is much less impressive.  I haven't liked their range for ages, they've gone a bit "sub Essie" with their pastel cremes.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Glam group does sound like a good idea, maybe I'll think about it!  And if H&C still have the Glam next time, I'll probably grab it, thanks!
> I like Ever After, must check out that quad...
> Love your manis - especially the Glam, it's stunning.  I have it, it was one of the ones Stackry held hostage for so long, but I guess they could have kept it a fair bit longer since I haven't actually worn it!!!
> My nails have been awful recently, no sooner had I sacrificed the thumb nail yesterday than I found a big split in my pinkie today - grrrrr!
> ...



Thank you. Yes, that Glam was one of my Stackry hostages too, hahaha!
Oh no, sorry about another broken nail! Fingers crossed, mine - other than that side split - have been okayish lately.


PearlyQueen said:


> Today's mani is Makeup Academy Mermaid:
> View attachment 58371
> 
> 
> It looks a bit better IRL, I was a bit shocked by the VNL in the pics I took, but it's not as good coverage as the other MUAs I've worn.  I was so impressed by the first lot at £1 a bottle, but this one is much less impressive.  I haven't liked their range for ages, they've gone a bit "sub Essie" with their pastel cremes.



It looks nice, pretty colour. I think I have 2 MUA polishes, both magnetic, and neither have been used. 

Had a fright this morning with DHL. My Stackry package arrived at Heathrow early Saturday morning and the last update said "customs status updated" at 8.30 am on Saturday. This morning it wasn't out for delivery, so I phoned them and they said they didn't have a clue where the package was! Eeek! The guy took the details down (I was shitting myself having to tell him there were 44 bottles in the package, I only declared $18.50!). He said they'd call back by 3 o'clock and tell me if they'd found it. I was so worried, but luckily the DHL delivery guy turned up at around 12.15! Evidently they didn't think scanning the package was necessary, but at least it was out for delivery and they didn't lose it. Phew! 
Unfortunately I can't upload pictures, don't know what's happening with Specktra. Will try later. I also received my little Girly Bits package, but my C4N and MMB stuff are still in transit.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2017)

I've figured out that if I resize my pictures, I can post them, which is a bit tedious, but never mind. Here's the Stackry package I received yesterday. 




Also received my small Girly Bits order.




Really hoping my two US packages show up today. Getting a bit nervous about my MMB stuff now, the tracking hasn't updated for a week. 

I've just finished my mani, will post some pictures later now I've figured out how.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2017)

My MMB hostages are home, thank God! The Ever After is prettier than I remembered, so glad it's survived. I now have 2 Mad Worlds as I thought it was going to be super limited, but I'll keep them for now, such a pretty colour. 




My C4N package is still not here despite arriving at Heathrow 4 days ago! I could've walked to Heathrow and back numerous times by now, it's only a few miles away! Argh!

My current mani is CbL If You Dare and Emily de Molly Stockpile with homemade decals and stamping. Not too pleased with the stamping especially as the image was too small for my thumb, but overall it's not too bad and that CbL is just stunning! Sadly no sun today.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, that Glam was one of my Stackry hostages too, hahaha!
> Oh no, sorry about another broken nail! Fingers crossed, mine - other than that side split - have been okayish lately.
> 
> 
> ...




Well, ignoring the pinkie split is still working...!  And I haven't noticed any others yet, so fingers crossed...
I did sign hubby up as a member of both Glam groups because I fell in love with The Boy Who Lived and had to have it (and a few others of course!).  I don't want to take advantage and join everything in sight under his name, but he was OK with that.
Eek, how scary with your DHL stuff, glad it arrived OK!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I've figured out that if I resize my pictures, I can post them, which is a bit tedious, but never mind. Here's the Stackry package I received yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 58381
> 
> ...




Fantastic haul!  The Tonics really stand out as special though, I fear a new obsession may be on me when mine arrives.  I'm skipping the EA/Tonic quad, not really tempting me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My MMB hostages are home, thank God! The Ever After is prettier than I remembered, so glad it's survived. I now have 2 Mad Worlds as I thought it was going to be super limited, but I'll keep them for now, such a pretty colour.
> 
> View attachment 58387
> 
> ...




At last!!!  These are really pretty.
I love your mani, especially the CbL (do I have it???  can't remember!  Just checked ss, I do have it, lovely!!!)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 5, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well, ignoring the pinkie split is still working...!  And I haven't noticed any others yet, so fingers crossed...
> I did sign hubby up as a member of both Glam groups because I fell in love with The Boy Who Lived and had to have it (and a few others of course!).  I don't want to take advantage and join everything in sight under his name, but he was OK with that.
> Eek, how scary with your DHL stuff, glad it arrived OK!



That's good! Well, I've just broken 2 nails while cleaning my bathroom! Luckily just the tips and the thumb side break is still holding up. 

Lol, I had to go and have a look at your hubby's profile.  Your cats are so cute! 


PearlyQueen said:


> Fantastic haul!  The Tonics really stand out as special though, I fear a new obsession may be on me when mine arrives.  I'm skipping the EA/Tonic quad, not really tempting me.



I've ordered the EA/Tonic quad, but I was more tempted by the EAs to be fair. I'm sure the Tonics will be lovely too. 
I'm going to paint my nails with a Tonic tonight! (Mermaid Scales from the C4N duo.) Will post pictures tomorrow. I have a couple of other manis I haven't posted yet. 


PearlyQueen said:


> At last!!!  These are really pretty.
> I love your mani, especially the CbL (do I have it???  can't remember!  Just checked ss, I do have it, lovely!!!)



Thank you. I say I'm not that keen on CbL nowadays, but every so often I pull out a polish that I really love. I only put one CbL on my must wear list, Giant Giraffes, but there are plenty I haven't worn and I know I will love. 

I have decided though to try and only buy polishes that really make me go ooh-aah, so that's why I sat out the Glam launch. I do like The Boy Who Lived, but didn't want to pay $6 shipping and even that isn't a must have for me right now. I have bought a lot of polish over the last few days though, the EA/Tonic quad, 4 Fair Maidens (the trio and the red Holo-maniacs polish), ordered 3 HHC polishes and also the For The Love of Polish box (that Pahlish!!!), and a few others. So now I need to sit it out until the 14th, hopefully there won't be any new EPs to tempt me. 

I was going to order 3 Femme Fatale exclusives from Polish Molish (used to be Dope Nails), but even as part of a group buy, the shipping is very pricey and so are the polishes, with Paypal fees and bad exchange rate, I would've ended paying nearly £44 for 3 polishes, so I passed. They are pretty, but never mind, there are others. I did order 12 polishes from Femme Fatale (basically everything new incl. the 2 C4N ones).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2017)

Right then, time to see if Specktra have fixed the picture uploading issue...




This is Crapemyrtle, one of the Beautometry exclusives. Very pretty. But this again cost me quite a bit, even as part of a group buy as they charge $40 shipping (no free international shipping) and don't mark the value down, so also had to pay £2.40 customs. But it was either that or US shipping and consolidation fee. I wish Femme Fatale would stop with all these bloody store exclusives. 




Speaking of exclusives, these are the C4N exclusive Tonics. They took 6 days to arrive from Heathrow! I live 20 minutes from bloody Heathrow! Ridiculous. They are gorgeous, especially Mermaid Scales. 

Right, I'm off to resize my pictures as it seems you can't upload anything over 1 MB. Will be back with mani pictures soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2017)

Right, hopefully this will work now. First mani is China Glaze Some Like It Haute (2011 untried, on the accents) with Bear Pawlish Suck It Trebeck and fake watermarble holo decals made with 7 Color Club Halo Hues.







Next mani is Glam Polish Tangled with more decals. I made those with 3 of the Fair Maiden Brights I got in the Black Friday sale.






And drumroll.... Tonic Mermaid Scales with Lilypad Lacquer Elusive Fantasy added on top on the accents. It's a little bit on the thicker side, I have heard that most Tonics are and she said she'd rather make them a little thick than too sheer. Not gloopy or anything, but could probably benefit from a little thinner. Gorgeous though, absolutely stunning!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> That's good! Well, I've just broken 2 nails while cleaning my bathroom! Luckily just the tips and the thumb side break is still holding up.
> 
> Lol, I had to go and have a look at your hubby's profile.  Your cats are so cute!
> 
> ...




Oh no, broken nails suck!  Ha, I love my cats, so thank you, I'll pass on your compliments!
I've really cut back on CbLs too, but I do tend to get hold of the reds!  They are nice quality when I wear them though.
I'm trying to do the same in my cutting back, but then I end up adding things since I'm already paying postage!  I wanted loads of Glams, managed to chop a few out of the order, but nowhere near as many as I should have!
Now I need to try to stop till cc day too, fingers crossed nothing new comes out!
I hate store exclusives too, you end up stalking them all over the place and paying a fortune in postage for a bottle here and another there.  I still haven't got the Beautometry ones I wanted, but they're on my list.  There are others I want too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Right then, time to see if Specktra have fixed the picture uploading issue...
> 
> View attachment 58490
> 
> ...




Gorgeous polishes, especially the FF, why am I not RICH???  Want everything...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Right, hopefully this will work now. First mani is China Glaze Some Like It Haute (2011 untried, on the accents) with Bear Pawlish Suck It Trebeck and fake watermarble holo decals made with 7 Color Club Halo Hues.
> 
> View attachment 58493
> View attachment 58494
> ...




Those holo decals are awesome, I want them!!!
And the Tonic is everything you would want, gorgeous.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh no, broken nails suck!  Ha, I love my cats, so thank you, I'll pass on your compliments!
> I've really cut back on CbLs too, but I do tend to get hold of the reds!  They are nice quality when I wear them though.
> I'm trying to do the same in my cutting back, but then I end up adding things since I'm already paying postage!  I wanted loads of Glams, managed to chop a few out of the order, but nowhere near as many as I should have!
> Now I need to try to stop till cc day too, fingers crossed nothing new comes out!
> I hate store exclusives too, you end up stalking them all over the place and paying a fortune in postage for a bottle here and another there.  I still haven't got the Beautometry ones I wanted, but they're on my list.  There are others I want too.


I have a week to go without buying anything. You wouldn't think it would be so difficult, but you never know when they bring out must have LE one-pour only polishes!  Speaking of which, wonder what's going on with EP. Apparently she had said she was going to restock the NY polishes, but there's been no news coming from her at all. Also no monthlies? Maybe she does stalk us!  


PearlyQueen said:


> Gorgeous polishes, especially the FF, why am I not RICH???  Want everything...


Yeah, if money wasn't an issue... 


PearlyQueen said:


> Those holo decals are awesome, I want them!!!
> And the Tonic is everything you would want, gorgeous.



Thank you. They were actually very quick and easy to make.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2017)

Posting this in case you didn't get the e-mail:









I'll have to break my no-buy for this and buy the mysteries. Would be so much better if she showed the polishes before the pre-order as if they're dupes of older polishes, I might already own those. But of course I'm going to have to order them all as I don't want to miss out on an Ocean Potion or December 2012 dupe! At least I won't have to order Opalescent Rainbow...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 9, 2017)

Pshiiit are doing an EP pre-order inc the New Year colours, info on link: Google Translate


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 10, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Posting this in case you didn't get the e-mail:
> 
> View attachment 58556
> View attachment 58557
> ...



It’s unusually long for an EP mailout!
I will of course HAVE to buy the mysteries I planned toskip, just in case she revisits something I’ve been lusting after forever… Mypicks would be Dragon Spit, Awesomeness, Razzmanian Devil & Penny Lane.  (Putting that out there since she's obviously still reading your posts...)

And of course I won’t be happy if I get a dupe of somethingI already have!  Or maybe not a dupe, shedoesn’t exactly say that. I hatemysteries, if only she’d just say what they are I’d buy what I want!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pshiiit are doing an EP pre-order inc the New Year colours, info on link: Google Translate


That's interesting, I didn't think Pshiiit are still stocking EP. It might be interesting going forward, although this time I'm definitely ordering directly from EP to get the free polish. 


PearlyQueen said:


> It’s unusually long for an EP mailout!
> 
> I will of course HAVE to buy the mysteries I planned toskip, just in case she revisits something I’ve been lusting after forever… Mypicks would be Dragon Spit, Awesomeness, Razzmanian Devil & Penny Lane.  (Putting that out there since she's obviously still reading your posts...)
> 
> And of course I won’t be happy if I get a dupe of somethingI already have!  Or maybe not a dupe, shedoesn’t exactly say that.I hatemysteries, if only she’d just say what they are I’d buy what I want!



I know, this is really annoying. I actually have a lot of older EPs, so it really depends on what she's bringing back. I'm rooting for Ocean Potion, Shrimp Cocktail and December 2012. Why can't she just post pictures of what she's releasing and let us decide if we want them? In 2013 the monthlies used not to be mysteries. Ah well, anyway, will still be ordering the mysteries and will enjoy the free polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2017)

While I'm here, I'll post a couple of mani pictures.

First one is my last 2011 untried, Mac Ming blue with Polished for Days In a Flurry and stamping.





My current one is one from my must wear soon list, Pahlish Saint Glinda. To be honest, I'm not actually that keen on this polish. It was quite difficult to apply, really quite thick and the brush is so awkward. Pretty colour, although the flakies don't seem as apparent as they are in the bottle.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2017)

Chelsea, I know, I'm not Anita, but pleeeaaase, the time is killing me. Please consider doing it earlier, later, whatever, but I'm sick and if I get up at 1am?! Not good. Not good. 

That is all.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Chelsea, I know, I'm not Anita, but pleeeaaase, the time is killing me. Please consider doing it earlier, later, whatever, but I'm sick and if I get up at 1am?! Not good. Not good.
> 
> That is all.



Lol, Anneri. At least the pre-order is open for 12 hours. I feel your pain though, I had to do a middle of the night order last week (Fair Maiden). Well, I say I had to, of course noone forced me into it!  

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Anneri (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you! I wanted to comment on all the manis and hauls (I'm so fed up that I STILL can't post pics from my mobile!), but I've been feeling so incredibly rotten the whole week that I just couldn't. Also, do I need Midnight Magic and Heliotrope? Heliotrope especially looks so pretty, but I think the colour will clash with my skintone (same like the colours of the FF anniversary polishes that I barely can make work). If I don't *need* them, I just go for the preorder when I get up 6hrs later. What do you all think? 
I also would love to score Pandore and Scintealleant from Pshiiit, but her site drove me bonkers last time and the shipping fee is out of control. Honestly! Will she drive them over in her car and hand them to me personally for that money?!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Thank you! I wanted to comment on all the manis and hauls (I'm so fed up that I STILL can't post pics from my mobile!), but I've been feeling so incredibly rotten the whole week that I just couldn't. Also, do I need Midnight Magic and Heliotrope? Heliotrope especially looks so pretty, but I think the colour will clash with my skintone (same like the colours of the FF anniversary polishes that I barely can make work). If I don't *need* them, I just go for the preorder when I get up 6hrs later. What do you all think?
> I also would love to score Pandore and Scintealleant from Pshiiit, but her site drove me bonkers last time and the shipping fee is out of control. Honestly! Will she drive them over in her car and hand them to me personally for that money?!



I think you might have similar skintone to mine, I find cool, dusky light pinks and purples hard to pull off too. I haven't worn any of the FF anniversary polishes, but they might not work too well on me either. I had a bit of time this morning and I took some comparison pictures for you, hope these help make a decision. On the whole I'd say Heliotrope is really pretty and I don't think I have any dupes for it, Midnight Magic is less special, it's a dark teal holo, pretty, but not necessary a must have imo. 

First I compared them to the FF anniversary trio. Sorry about the fuzzy last photo, I wanted to take one without flash, but it's so dark here today (it's been snowing on and off, but not settling).






I also did comparisons with the EPs I could think of. Again, fuzzy photo without flash.  









I totally understand about ordering from Pshiiit. Last time there was a surprise restock of Pandore, I ended up passing because of the shipping.  Luckily for me, the lovely PearlyQueen swapped a decant of Pandore with me, so now I have it, also Scintealliant is very pretty (as you can see above) and I would choose that over Midnight Magic. 

I also feel your pain, I have to resize the photos to below 1 MB to be able to post them. At least I can post them, but it's such a faff. Would be nice if they fixed it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 12, 2017)

I've ordered the monthlies. It seems that she did make a lot of the other colours as I managed to add everything to my basket (just for fun) even after 30 minutes. Hopefully she won't forget to send the free polish. Was going to leave a note with my order, but there was nowhere to add a note, so I didn't. What did you all get?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 12, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I've ordered the monthlies. It seems that she did make a lot of the other colours as I managed to add everything to my basket (just for fun) even after 30 minutes. Hopefully she won't forget to send the free polish. Was going to leave a note with my order, but there was nowhere to add a note, so I didn't. What did you all get?



I just got the monthlies too, I already have the others.  I was tempted to add a note too, but hopefully she has a plan...!
I will decide what to do about future monthlies once I know what these ones are - I don't usually like her March/April/May colours so much usually, I'm not a pale blue, green and orange lover and that's where she tends to go with those spring months, no doubt I'll be proved wrong though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 12, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Thank you! I wanted to comment on all the manis and hauls (I'm so fed up that I STILL can't post pics from my mobile!), but I've been feeling so incredibly rotten the whole week that I just couldn't. Also, do I need Midnight Magic and Heliotrope? Heliotrope especially looks so pretty, but I think the colour will clash with my skintone (same like the colours of the FF anniversary polishes that I barely can make work). If I don't *need* them, I just go for the preorder when I get up 6hrs later. What do you all think?
> I also would love to score Pandore and Scintealleant from Pshiiit, but her site drove me bonkers last time and the shipping fee is out of control. Honestly! Will she drive them over in her car and hand them to me personally for that money?!



Ah, the joys of French shipping fees!  Did you get them in the end?  I saw all but Heliotrope were available when I looked some time after the launch.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 12, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I think you might have similar skintone to mine, I find cool, dusky light pinks and purples hard to pull off too. I haven't worn any of the FF anniversary polishes, but they might not work too well on me either. I had a bit of time this morning and I took some comparison pictures for you, hope these help make a decision. On the whole I'd say Heliotrope is really pretty and I don't think I have any dupes for it, Midnight Magic is less special, it's a dark teal holo, pretty, but not necessary a must have imo.
> 
> First I compared them to the FF anniversary trio. Sorry about the fuzzy last photo, I wanted to take one without flash, but it's so dark here today (it's been snowing on and off, but not settling).
> 
> ...



OMG Anita you're a star! Thank you for that! That must've cost you some time! *hugs*
In the end, while I love them all (Midnight Magic, Heliotrop, Pandore and Scintealleant), I let convenience decide.  I'm still feeling quite wobbly (horrible, horrible cold!) and I honestly forgot about the time of Pshiiit's launch. Then I really didn't feel like setting my alarm clock for the middle of the night, but I woke up quite early around 6am (four hrs after launch), checked and saw that at least MM was still available so I got that and the Mysteries. Can you believe that they're my first mysteries ever?! Hope she'll come up with something good!
Hope I'll catch Heliotrope some other time - I'll be flying home in three weeks, and experience says that she'll do a restock while I'm on the plane.  I really really hope that shipping will be quicker this time for me, I'd love to receive them while I'm at home (the whole March, yay!).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just got the monthlies too, I already have the others.  I was tempted to add a note too, but hopefully she has a plan...!
> I will decide what to do about future monthlies once I know what these ones are - I don't usually like her March/April/May colours so much usually, I'm not a pale blue, green and orange lover and that's where she tends to go with those spring months, no doubt I'll be proved wrong though!



She must have a plan. I asked her on Instagram about leaving a note, she said it would be great, but not necessary , but there was nowhere to leave a note. So she'll have to figure it out somehow.

I'm pretty sure I'm just going to buy them all, I know if I skip, it will be something gorgeous. May is usually a nice colour, we've had pinky purple (2013) and royal blue (2015), as well as the orange.  


Anneri said:


> OMG Anita you're a star! Thank you for that! That must've cost you some time! *hugs*
> In the end, while I love them all (Midnight Magic, Heliotrop, Pandore and Scintealleant), I let convenience decide.  I'm still feeling quite wobbly (horrible, horrible cold!) and I honestly forgot about the time of Pshiiit's launch. Then I really didn't feel like setting my alarm clock for the middle of the night, but I woke up quite early around 6am (four hrs after launch), checked and saw that at least MM was still available so I got that and the Mysteries. Can you believe that they're my first mysteries ever?! Hope she'll come up with something good!
> Hope I'll catch Heliotrope some other time - I'll be flying home in three weeks, and experience says that she'll do a restock while I'm on the plane.  I really really hope that shipping will be quicker this time for me, I'd love to receive them while I'm at home (the whole March, yay!).


No problem. It didn't actually take long and I had time, it was a lazy Saturday morning, so figured why not. 

Glad you got at least Midnight Magic and the mysteries. Heliotrope went quite quickly (90 minutes or so), but actually it took a surprisingly long time to sell out by EP standards. I didn't even check Pshiiit, wasn't going to order anything from her at 15.50 euro shipping! 

Hope you feel better soon. I've had a couple of colds lately, this second one isn't as bad, but it seems to be lingering. Finally the sun is out today and it's half term holiday this week, so hopefully I'll kick it finally. 

That will be nice for you to go to Germany for so long! I'm not homesick anymore, my home is here, but when I moved to the UK 18 years ago, I was really homesick for the first two years. It was only once I had children that I stopped feeling homesick and wanting to go back to Hungary all the time. Now I'm actually stressing about having to go, we've not been for 3 years and my Mum got really upset last year when I decided not to go, so definitely have to go this year, but my eldest is doing his GCSEs in May/June, so don't want to go before then, and school only finishes on 20th July for my other two. Then my eldest is taking part in a 3 week residential course from 1st August, so we only have a small window to go to Hungary. Anyway, I'm rambling now, sorry.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2017)

Anneri said:


> OMG Anita you're a star! Thank you for that! That must've cost you some time! *hugs*
> In the end, while I love them all (Midnight Magic, Heliotrop, Pandore and Scintealleant), I let convenience decide.  I'm still feeling quite wobbly (horrible, horrible cold!) and I honestly forgot about the time of Pshiiit's launch. Then I really didn't feel like setting my alarm clock for the middle of the night, but I woke up quite early around 6am (four hrs after launch), checked and saw that at least MM was still available so I got that and the Mysteries. Can you believe that they're my first mysteries ever?! Hope she'll come up with something good!
> Hope I'll catch Heliotrope some other time - I'll be flying home in three weeks, and experience says that she'll do a restock while I'm on the plane.  I really really hope that shipping will be quicker this time for me, I'd love to receive them while I'm at home (the whole March, yay!).



Yay, glad you got something cool.
Hope you feel better soon, and hooray for home for March, fingers crossed you get your delivery!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> She must have a plan. I asked her on Instagram about leaving a note, she said it would be great, but not necessary , but there was nowhere to leave a note. So she'll have to figure it out somehow.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm just going to buy them all, I know if I skip, it will be something gorgeous. May is usually a nice colour, we've had pinky purple (2013) and royal blue (2015), as well as the orange.
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed then!  I'd forgotten about that nice cobalt from May...  We'll see how I lean at the time then!
Sorry to hear you're suffering too, hope you feel better soon.  
I know what you mean about visiting home/relatives, I went in August to Scotland to see my parents, it had been about 10 years... they usually come to me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2017)

Two manis to share!
I had to buy this.... Rimmel Pearly Queen:



Jessica Cinnamon Kiss:


----------



## Anneri (Feb 13, 2017)

Ladies, there's a Takko restock at MeiMei!!!!!! (I got three.)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fingers crossed then!  I'd forgotten about that nice cobalt from May...  We'll see how I lean at the time then!
> Sorry to hear you're suffering too, hope you feel better soon.
> I know what you mean about visiting home/relatives, I went in August to Scotland to see my parents, it had been about 10 years... they usually come to me!


Thanks. I'm actually feeling better today. Might be to do with the sunshine, finally! 

Yeah, it's much easier for me if my Mum comes over (except when she sits behind me when I'm by the computer, hahaha), and this will be the first time on my own with 3 children, but I did fly to Portugal with them last year, so I'm sure it will be fine. They're not little anymore, my youngest will be 11 this year.


PearlyQueen said:


> Two manis to share!
> I had to buy this.... Rimmel Pearly Queen:
> View attachment 58631
> 
> ...



Very good! I have Pearly Queen too (and the other 3 from that line), but I haven't worn it yet. I like the Jessica polish too. 



Anneri said:


> Ladies, there's a Takko restock at MeiMei!!!!!! (I got three.)



Thanks Anneri. I did look, but don't really want any Takkos, all in all I'm not that chuffed with the brand and I'm saving my allowance for other polishes this month. What did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2017)

Manis! First one is Glam Polish Trinity (main colour) with Road Kill and Scorpio and stamping. I didn't want to take this off, it was so pretty.







But then I did this and I'm even more pleased! Base is Emily de Molly Plato's Atlantis.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello! It's been very quiet here lately. Hope you're all having fun. 

I have a few manis and a teeny tiny haul to share. First is the haul, my C4N exclusive Tonic/Lacquester Valentine duo arrived today. Very pleased with the Royal Mail, they managed to deliver it within 2 days of it arriving at Heathrow! 




First mani is Lacquer Lust Split Personality. It's a thermal, looks dark purple in the bottle, but it goes from medium blue to dark blue on the nail, can't really see the purple. 






Ugh, my computer is being really slow and having to resize pictures isn't helping. I'll be back later with 2 more manis.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 21, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Ladies, there's a Takko restock at MeiMei!!!!!! (I got three.)



I may have picked up two... (this means I've been good, once upon a time I'd have had the lot!!!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Manis! First one is Glam Polish Trinity (main colour) with Road Kill and Scorpio and stamping. I didn't want to take this off, it was so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 58642
> View attachment 58643
> ...




These are both soooo pretty!  I loved Trinity when I wore it too, now I want to wear it again.  I don't know that EdM, but I definitely should have bought it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! It's been very quiet here lately. Hope you're all having fun.
> 
> I have a few manis and a teeny tiny haul to share. First is the haul, my C4N exclusive Tonic/Lacquester Valentine duo arrived today. Very pleased with the Royal Mail, they managed to deliver it within 2 days of it arriving at Heathrow!
> 
> ...




Oo, you got the duo!  I was really tempted but I resisted, they look gorgeous though (I really like the Tonic).
Love what you've done with the mani, though I'm not sold on the thermal on its own - nice but not outstanding!  The silver definitely makes it better.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2017)

Right, here we go again. Next mani is a 2012(!) untried, Hits Mari Moon in Cutie Pie and the stamping is Kaleidoscope 55 Enchanted Forest, both of them over black. Yes, I've moved onto my 2012 untrieds, well as of early September 2012 because that's when I made my spreadsheet. I have 142 untrieds to get through. 







Of course I have a gazillion dupes for these, but the Hits polish is seriously nice, only 2 coats over black and I just love the stamping polish, it's so opaque.

My current mani (about to come off) is Femme Fatale Burning Dusk with also FF Temple Gardens. These are both in the old style bottles and BD was one of my first FFs. 





My nails are really long right now and I'm so afraid I'm going to break one. My middle nail was this length when I broke it so badly early December. Hopefully it won't happen. 

Oh PearlyQueen, someone was selling an EP Moon Water in one of the FB groups I'm in, unfortunately I was about 10 minutes late, I thought I'd grab it for you. It was £10 plus postage. If another one comes up, shall I buy it? Do you have a max price in mind?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Right, here we go again. Next mani is a 2012(!) untried, Hits Mari Moon in Cutie Pie and the stamping is Kaleidoscope 55 Enchanted Forest, both of them over black. Yes, I've moved onto my 2012 untrieds, well as of early September 2012 because that's when I made my spreadsheet. I have 142 untrieds to get through.
> 
> View attachment 58745
> View attachment 58746
> ...




That Hits polish is stunning, I have them all but unworn of course!  Did you go for black undies for a reason?  I tend not to!
BD was one of my early FFs too, love what you've done with that mani too, I don't have the topper but I like it.
Really nice of you to think of me with Moon Water, wouldn't go massively high price-wise but at up to £15 I'd be really pleased if you spot one!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> That Hits polish is stunning, I have them all but unworn of course!  Did you go for black undies for a reason?  I tend not to!
> BD was one of my early FFs too, love what you've done with that mani too, I don't have the topper but I like it.
> Really nice of you to think of me with Moon Water, wouldn't go massively high price-wise but at up to £15 I'd be really pleased if you spot one!



Thank you! I used it over black because I don't think it would be opaque in 2-3 coats otherwise. This way I only needed 2. 

Thanks! I think I got Temple Gardens from Norway Nails not that long ago, it was one of the last old FFs still available. I like her new stuff very much, but the old holos were really special. There's a few more I haven't worn and I've put them on my must wear soon list. 

No worries. I'll keep an eye out for you. I'm in a few UK nail polish sales groups and every so often some really reasonably priced EPs come up, that's how I was able to pick up a few of my lemmings like May 2013, IKOABD, and my current mani: Love the Way You Lilac.





I used Different Dimension Jafar (Mystery Villain #7) on the accents. It has a gorgeous pink sheen that doesn't show in the pictures. 

My January-February combined Femme Fatales should arrive at the group buy organiser's this week, hopefully I can pick them up from her asap, she works about 10 minutes away from me, so I can save on UK postage. I also bought 3 second hand Vapids from one of my Facebook groups, hoping they come today. Everything else is going to Stackry, which is good for saving money, but makes for very little nail mail in between. 

On that note, anyone had shipping notice from EP yet? I haven't.


----------



## Anneri (Feb 22, 2017)

No, I haven't as well. Btw, I'd love to see a link when the first pics of the mysteries show up - I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2017)

Anneri said:


> No, I haven't as well. Btw, I'd love to see a link when the first pics of the mysteries show up - I can't wait!!!!



Will do. I think she said up to 4 weeks, so it may be a while yet. I'm curious too, hope they're nice and preferably not a dupe for something I already own.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2017)

I did so well all week not buying anything and then I tripped up magnificently!  I ordered 15 of the new CrowsToes polishes, 10 of the new multichromes (got standard and linear versions, except Indian Summer and Huginn & Munnin because I already have the original versions) and a few others I'd been eyeing up for a while. I'm not even sorry, lol. 

I'm planning on buying a few Tonics and some other bits and bobs from RC next week as well as possibly a few of the new Glams, then I need to cool it again until mid-March. Luckily there's no big Femme Fatale collection coming out this month. 

I did buy a few Vapids off someone in one of the Facebook groups, and there is a restock next week and I'm really torn whether I want Birthday Bitch, but it's the only polish I'd want, so I think I won't bother. With the shipping and consolidation fee added, it wouldn't be worth it. Anyway, here are the ones I bought:




I have a couple of manis to post as well. First one is Emily de Molly Reset Button with Emily de Molly Showdown. Love them both, but especially Reset Button. Reminds me of EP Monsters Ink, but I don't know how close they actually are. Both of these were on my must wear soon list.






My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer I Only Want What's Lime with decals. 





Oh and have you seen the new ILNPs? Once again I don't really care for them, I like one of them (Yours Truly I think it's called, the purple one). Oh well, more money for other brands.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I used it over black because I don't think it would be opaque in 2-3 coats otherwise. This way I only needed 2.
> 
> Thanks! I think I got Temple Gardens from Norway Nails not that long ago, it was one of the last old FFs still available. I like her new stuff very much, but the old holos were really special. There's a few more I haven't worn and I've put them on my must wear soon list.
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!  
OMG I adore Love the Way You Lilac, it's one I hope she will be duping in this year's mysteries!  It's gorgeous on you!
No EP Shipping Notice yet for me either.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I did so well all week not buying anything and then I tripped up magnificently!  I ordered 15 of the new CrowsToes polishes, 10 of the new multichromes (got standard and linear versions, except Indian Summer and Huginn & Munnin because I already have the original versions) and a few others I'd been eyeing up for a while. I'm not even sorry, lol.
> 
> I'm planning on buying a few Tonics and some other bits and bobs from RC next week as well as possibly a few of the new Glams, then I need to cool it again until mid-March. Luckily there's no big Femme Fatale collection coming out this month.
> 
> ...



If you're not sorry then it's a good day's shopping - looking forward to seeing them!
I'm undecided about the new Glams - when I saw the first bottle shots I was sure I would buy most of them but since seeing some of the swatches, I'm less sure (some pics look awesome, some seem insipid).
I haven't see all the ILNPs, but I'm not overly inspired by those I have seen so far.
Lovely manis - I think my fave is Reset Button, but I don't think I bought it.  EdM has been a casualty of my cutting down attempts...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2017)

New mani - KBShimmer Ready for this Jelly:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!!!
> OMG I adore Love the Way You Lilac, it's one I hope she will be duping in this year's mysteries!  It's gorgeous on you!
> No EP Shipping Notice yet for me either.



Thank you! That's funny actually because I'm really not bowled over by LTWYL. It's pretty, but not that special imo. So I really wouldn't mind not having a dupe for it, hahaha. Tell you what though, if she doesn't re-release it, I'll give you a decant from mine. 



PearlyQueen said:


> If you're not sorry then it's a good day's shopping - looking forward to seeing them!
> I'm undecided about the new Glams - when I saw the first bottle shots I was sure I would buy most of them but since seeing some of the swatches, I'm less sure (some pics look awesome, some seem insipid).
> I haven't see all the ILNPs, but I'm not overly inspired by those I have seen so far.
> Lovely manis - I think my fave is Reset Button, but I don't think I bought it.  EdM has been a casualty of my cutting down attempts...



Well, I did feel guilty for placing a £150 order, but I've been pretty good this month otherwise and I know I'd want all the polishes eventually, so decided to go for it. Got free shipping, so that helped too. 
I think I like 3 or 4 of the new Glams. Even the group exclusives don't appeal to either. 

Thank you! Reset Button is gorgeous. I couldn't cut down on EdM, it's easily one of my favourite brands. 



PearlyQueen said:


> New mani - KBShimmer Ready for this Jelly:
> View attachment 58852
> View attachment 58853



This is really cool. 

My current mani is Dior Merveille with Mavala Sparkling Red on the accents. Both from my 2012 untried list. The Dior is more red less pink irl, in the bottle it also has a lot of gold shimmer that doesn't translate onto the nails. 





I'm going to pick up my Femme Fatales later today. Was going to get them yesterday, but my daughter had to be picked up early from school, so I couldn't. Grrr!  Very inconsiderate of her to feel unwell, hahaha! She's alright though and has gone to school today.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2017)

My EPs have shipped. I'm thinking I'll empty out my Stackry postbox next week, already have 46 polishes there. Anyone else got shipping confirmation?


----------



## Anneri (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes, me! At least there's something good today. And finally back in Germany, yay! You wouldn't believe how annoyed and pissed I was at everything in China lately. Of course, what happenend today at the airport was the cherry on top. I wanted to bring back some older FFs to sell them here, and some polishes I wanted to gift to some friends. When I checked in my bags I was told that they had to be checked in person in the back, and the woman there was a total b*. It was like arguing with a stone wall. I was told that nailpolishes are not allowed in baggage and I had to hand them over. I asked about ten times why that is so and if there're some regulations without any answers, and when I asked if I could pick them up when I come back to Shanghai I didn't get an answer the first five times either. And then it was a simple no. And "thank you for your cooperation". I was so angry I could have murdered her. 

Oh well. Beautysofly will get the latest Femmes soon and also a gorgeous new collab (oops, I don't think I was supposed to tell that) and I'll get so much from The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Yes, me! At least there's something good today. And finally back in Germany, yay! You wouldn't believe how annoyed and pissed I was at everything in China lately. Of course, what happenend today at the airport was the cherry on top. I wanted to bring back some older FFs to sell them here, and some polishes I wanted to gift to some friends. When I checked in my bags I was told that they had to be checked in person in the back, and the woman there was a total b*. It was like arguing with a stone wall. I was told that nailpolishes are not allowed in baggage and I had to hand them over. I asked about ten times why that is so and if there're some regulations without any answers, and when I asked if I could pick them up when I come back to Shanghai I didn't get an answer the first five times either. And then it was a simple no. And "thank you for your cooperation". I was so angry I could have murdered her.
> 
> Oh well. Beautysofly will get the latest Femmes soon and also a gorgeous new collab (oops, I don't think I was supposed to tell that) and I'll get so much from The Little Mermaid.



That's just awful!    They just don't know what these polishes mean to us. But also, when was the last time a plane blew up because of some polishes on board? Idiots.

Hope you receive the EPs while you're still in Germany. 

And thanks for the heads up about the BSF exclusive, it seems all the stockists are getting some: RC, Hypnotic, Nailland, Shiro apparently. Haven't seen any of them yet though. I picked up the Little Mermaid polishes and the January releases on Tuesday, will post a picture tomorrow, they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2017)

Alright Ladies, I have pictures. At first I was really disappointed, but since people have figured out which polishes they might be dupes for, I'm much happier about February. January, not so much, I didn't really need yet another black holo. Anyway, here you go.




Apparently January is either a dupe for Chim Chimney or For the Win, and February is Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. I don't have either, but I don't really care for January, however, Lucy/February is pretty nice and VHTF. Here are some comparison swatches:







The black ones are Chim Chimney and January. But apparently it's more like For the Win, but the person doing the comparison didn't have that.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2017)

Chelsea has now confirmed that January was based on For The Win and February on Lucy. Still not thrilled about January, would've liked a bright colour instead. Oh well. 

Here are my current haul pictures, first the Femme Fatales:




They are all incredibly gorgeous. Sophie seems to come up with the most amazing combos and colours.

Also a Rainbow Connection order. Had to get her exclusive Tonics. The Answer is 42 is amazing!





I had to photograph the Color Alikes separately because the orange and the yellow are so neon, they threw my camera out, it couldn't cope, hahaha.

I was really bad this week, placed far too many orders and now I really need to stop. Somebody slap my wrist please!

Onto manis, my first one is CbL Aubergine Dreams with Darling Diva Holiday on top of the accents. The CbL is nice, the DD is meh, didn't really know what to do with it. I also have 2 dupes (Starrily and Liquid Sky Lacquer), I need to sell them, one is plenty enough of this type of topper.





My current mani is Femme Fatale Cerulean Views. So pretty, love it so much.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! That's funny actually because I'm really not bowled over by LTWYL. It's pretty, but not that special imo. So I really wouldn't mind not having a dupe for it, hahaha. Tell you what though, if she doesn't re-release it, I'll give you a decant from mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oo, that's a lovely offer, thank you!
I've skipped the Glams - I felt the same as you about the Group colours this month and I only want 2 of the new collection, so I'll wait till next month and see if there's more I want to justify that hefty shipping fee.
That's a stunning red, high end indeed (I don't own a single high-end polish - even though I now realise I spend more than that on many of the indies!!!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My EPs have shipped. I'm thinking I'll empty out my Stackry postbox next week, already have 46 polishes there. Anyone else got shipping confirmation?



Mine arrived at Stackry today


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Yes, me! At least there's something good today. And finally back in Germany, yay! You wouldn't believe how annoyed and pissed I was at everything in China lately. Of course, what happenend today at the airport was the cherry on top. I wanted to bring back some older FFs to sell them here, and some polishes I wanted to gift to some friends. When I checked in my bags I was told that they had to be checked in person in the back, and the woman there was a total b*. It was like arguing with a stone wall. I was told that nailpolishes are not allowed in baggage and I had to hand them over. I asked about ten times why that is so and if there're some regulations without any answers, and when I asked if I could pick them up when I come back to Shanghai I didn't get an answer the first five times either. And then it was a simple no. And "thank you for your cooperation". I was so angry I could have murdered her.
> 
> Oh well. Beautysofly will get the latest Femmes soon and also a gorgeous new collab (oops, I don't think I was supposed to tell that) and I'll get so much from The Little Mermaid.



Oh how seriously annoying, I hate this concept that nail polish is like carrying/posting a bomb!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Alright Ladies, I have pictures. At first I was really disappointed, but since people have figured out which polishes they might be dupes for, I'm much happier about February. January, not so much, I didn't really need yet another black holo. Anyway, here you go.
> 
> View attachment 58955
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have bought these if I'd seen them in advance, I'm going off the idea of dupes...!
But thanks for the pics anyway, good to get excitement levels under control before disappointing package opening...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Chelsea has now confirmed that January was based on For The Win and February on Lucy. Still not thrilled about January, would've liked a bright colour instead. Oh well.
> 
> Here are my current haul pictures, first the Femme Fatales:
> 
> ...




Gorgeous deliveries (those Tonics...)  Love your manis too, that's a very pretty thermal.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, that's a lovely offer, thank you!
> I've skipped the Glams - I felt the same as you about the Group colours this month and I only want 2 of the new collection, so I'll wait till next month and see if there's more I want to justify that hefty shipping fee.
> That's a stunning red, high end indeed (I don't own a single high-end polish - even though I now realise I spend more than that on many of the indies!!!)



No problem. I probably won't wear it again (realisticly, I probably won't wear any of my other nail polishes again for the next decade anyway, hahaha).

I ended up buying 4 of the new Glams and Evil Genius after she offered $5 discount in the group (did you see it?). Not the group colours though, only got 4 from the new collection.

Thanks. I haven't bought any high end polishes in ages myself. I only have a handful of Diors, Chanels and a few Guerlains, and 3 YSL that I often use for stamping as they're silver, gold and rose gold and perfect for stamping. 


PearlyQueen said:


> Mine arrived at Stackry today


Yeah, mine did too, so I quickly consolidated everything and they're being picked up by DHL today. Hoping they'll be here by Friday. Not so much because of the EPs (I share your lack of excitement), but the other polishes.


PearlyQueen said:


> I wouldn't have bought these if I'd seen them in advance, I'm going off the idea of dupes...!
> But thanks for the pics anyway, good to get excitement levels under control before disappointing package opening...


I like February and the original Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds is pretty and very sought after, but I hadn't even heard of For the Win and it wouldn't have been one I'd have bought either. Hopefully there'll be some better colours going forward.


PearlyQueen said:


> Gorgeous deliveries (those Tonics...)  Love your manis too, that's a very pretty thermal.


Thank you. Hey, guess what, I've managed to sell the two identical toppers already! Yay, go me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2017)

EP Restock at Pshiiit now, they have the 2 exclusives!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 9, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No problem. I probably won't wear it again (realisticly, I probably won't wear any of my other nail polishes again for the next decade anyway, hahaha).
> 
> I ended up buying 4 of the new Glams and Evil Genius after she offered $5 discount in the group (did you see it?). Not the group colours though, only got 4 from the new collection.
> 
> ...



I got Evil Genius before - it's so pretty!
I did get the code, but I didn't use it.
Well done on a quick sale!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> EP Restock at Pshiiit now, they have the 2 exclusives!



Thanks, but I'm all EP'd out now.  



PearlyQueen said:


> I got Evil Genius before - it's so pretty!
> I did get the code, but I didn't use it.
> Well done on a quick sale!



Thanks. I was very happy with myself selling 2 dupes. I also sold 3 Pretty Serious polishes as they were all glitters and I didn't particularly like them, so that's one less brand now as well. Of course I have already spent the money on more polish, hahaha!

Speaking of which, my Stackry stuff came today. I was expecting the package yesterday, but they didn't deliver for some reason, don't know why. So many gorgeous polishes in there. 

The EPs are quite nice, there's a lot of shimmer in January (not sure if they'll show up on the nails though) and February is certainly very pretty. Got my free Opalescent Rainbow too. 



Let me know if you want close ups on anything. Can't be bothered to resize every photo, such a pain, but if you're interested in anything in detail, I don't mind.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 10, 2017)

A few manis too. First is Dreamland Coral of the Story II with Revlon Zealous (2012 untried) and decals made with the Dreamland and a Hit the Bottle stamping polish. 





The next one was one of my must wears, Cupcake Berry Good Looking. On the accents it's Emily de Molly Best Dressed Guest, stamped with BGL. Amazing polish, it's everything I'd hoped it would be. 






My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Amphitrite. It was just a quick mani as I was really tired last night to even think about what to pair it with and didn't have any time this morning to add any stamping, etc. It's a nice enough colour though.





Really tired today, my eldest is on a school trip to Krakow/Auschwitz and they left at 4.40 this morning, so I was up in the middle of the night with him. Also had to run around half the morning with the dog and picking up my middle one early from school, because my ex took her to a concert and signing by one of her favourite bands in London. Need to sleep.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, but I'm all EP'd out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yay, go you, well done for a VERY mini destash!!!
I'm glad to hear the EPs are nicer than expected and the freebie arrived too.
That is a stunning haul - are you pleased with your CrowsToes?  A couple of them really look amazing!
Some real pretties in there, Illyrians look special too!  Enjoy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A few manis too. First is Dreamland Coral of the Story II with Revlon Zealous (2012 untried) and decals made with the Dreamland and a Hit the Bottle stamping polish.
> 
> View attachment 59085
> View attachment 59086
> ...



Some gorgeous manis there - love Berry Good Looking!  
That's a ridiculous start time, hope it's worth it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2017)

I have two manis to share.
Pahlish June:





Nails Inc Hampstead Heath topped with Hits Air Glow:


I love this combo!  It was my third attempt at topping it - I started with Silver Tulle, and thought it looked awful.  Then I went to my OPI Gold Shatter, which had dried up completely (I think I must not have shut it properly, there was loads in it and I have much older ones that are OK).  So yay, threw something away!!!!!  
I wasn't convinced Air Glow would look good at all, but I adore it!  The green shift doesn't show at all, but the glitters do move from orange to gold, with sparks of pink and red, this topper really improved a fairly boring colour.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 12, 2017)

Uh, totally love the pink mani with the flower [MENTION=58236]Anitacska[/MENTION]! Also, I think PQ should only wear red polishes - they really suit you! 

I came back from my Icelandic holiday to find my EPs. I'm rather underwhelmed tbh - I like the black holo wih the tiny flakies, but they disappear on the nail. Also, that has to be the worst formula of an EP yet - it's very thick and drags the already applied polish off the nail if you're not super careful. 
I'd like the LITSWD dupe much better if there wasn't that green shimmer in it - it's the same as in Liquid Love, I don't like it and it looks horrid on me (every light green does). So, I'm totally not sure if I should go for the next round - for all you experienced hands at the mysteries, does she seasonal colours so that we can kinda predict the colours of the next ones?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, go you, well done for a VERY mini destash!!!
> I'm glad to hear the EPs are nicer than expected and the freebie arrived too.
> That is a stunning haul - are you pleased with your CrowsToes?  A couple of them really look amazing!
> Some real pretties in there, Illyrians look special too!  Enjoy.



Thank you. Yes, I am very pleased with the CrowsToes, they're all gorgeous. 1 Murder Please... is a bit duller than the others, but it's still very nice. I'm glad I went for the original and linear holo versions, but I think if I could've only got one, I probably would've gone for sparked. Same shift as the original with a bit of holo sparkle. Here are a few pictures for you to drool over.  






The Illyrians are very nice too. Did you get my message about the swap? Let me know, so I can order some empty decant bottles.



PearlyQueen said:


> Some gorgeous manis there - love Berry Good Looking!
> That's a ridiculous start time, hope it's worth it!



Thank you!

Yes, it was ridiculous, but this way they got to spend a bit more time there. He did enjoy it, and said Auschwitz was very interesting, but also horrible. They had a survivor who was 3 at the time of being taken to A tell them a lot of things and from what he told me, it was horrific. They ended the day in a fun pool to help them switch off which I thought was a great idea. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I have two manis to share.
> Pahlish June:
> View attachment 59098
> View attachment 59099
> ...



Lovely manis. I have the Hits one as well, I think it's dupe for one of the EP City Lights polishes, Ola Rio maybe? 

One of my OPI shatters dried up too, must have been a bad formula, it was such a pretty bright blue as well.  But yay for throwing it out!  



Anneri said:


> Uh, totally love the pink mani with the flower @Anitacska! Also, I think PQ should only wear red polishes - they really suit you!
> 
> I came back from my Icelandic holiday to find my EPs. I'm rather underwhelmed tbh - I like the black holo wih the tiny flakies, but they disappear on the nail. Also, that has to be the worst formula of an EP yet - it's very thick and drags the already applied polish off the nail if you're not super careful.
> I'd like the LITSWD dupe much better if there wasn't that green shimmer in it - it's the same as in Liquid Love, I don't like it and it looks horrid on me (every light green does). So, I'm totally not sure if I should go for the next round - for all you experienced hands at the mysteries, does she seasonal colours so that we can kinda predict the colours of the next ones?



Thank you! The decals didn't come out too well irl, but glad it didn't show in the pictures. The biggest problem was that I used a different topcoat to make the decals and they cracked while I was peeling them off the mat and applying them. Will need to try something else, but my bottle of OPI base coat is now all gone and I didn't have a clear polish to use. Might get one of the Essence or Barry M ones to try. 

Oh no, sorry to hear about EP January having a crappy formula. I haven't tried mine. I actually really like February, but it might not look good on me either. March has always been green, so I'd expect that again this year, maybe a Green Goblin or Gummy Worm dupe. April is often a pastel, then May, June, July, August are usually bright (pink, red, orange, blue, purple), but not always. October is usually grey or black. I will continue to buy this year because I know I will miss out on the best colours if I don't buy them all. Oh the joys of mysteries.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2017)

I also have a couple of manis to share. First one is Lilypad Lacquer Pretty Pearl with Alchemy Lacquers Hyperion. I love both of these polishes so much, but especially the Alchemy! Those flakies and that shimmer! 







My current mani is CbL The Fallen. This is a typical PearlyQueen polish and I love it so much! 







So happy with how my nails are looking at the moment (at least on my left hand anyway!) and terrified that I might break them. I've been putting off cleaning my oven for weeks now because I know it will end in casualties.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Uh, totally love the pink mani with the flower  @Anitacska ! Also, I think PQ should only wear red polishes - they really suit you!
> 
> I came back from my Icelandic holiday to find my EPs. I'm rather underwhelmed tbh - I like the black holo wih the tiny flakies, but they disappear on the nail. Also, that has to be the worst formula of an EP yet - it's very thick and drags the already applied polish off the nail if you're not super careful.
> I'd like the LITSWD dupe much better if there wasn't that green shimmer in it - it's the same as in Liquid Love, I don't like it and it looks horrid on me (every light green does). So, I'm totally not sure if I should go for the next round - for all you experienced hands at the mysteries, does she seasonal colours so that we can kinda predict the colours of the next ones?



Hi Anneri, thanks for that - you know I love a good red!  I might get bored if it was all I wore mind!
so sorry to hear you're underwhelmed with your EPs, I haven't got mine yet but I know what you mean.  It's not like them to do a bad formula, but that just compounds things really.  
I'm not a big fan of the pale green shimmer either.
I suspect March will be green, April will be pastel - no guarantees though, I'm tempted to skip both and rejoin in May, but don't quote me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, I am very pleased with the CrowsToes, they're all gorgeous. 1 Murder Please... is a bit duller than the others, but it's still very nice. I'm glad I went for the original and linear holo versions, but I think if I could've only got one, I probably would've gone for sparked. Same shift as the original with a bit of holo sparkle. Here are a few pictures for you to drool over.
> 
> View attachment 59137
> View attachment 59139
> ...



Oo, lovely, thanks for extra pics!
Sorry, I totally missed you'd PM'd me, I'll look in a minute!
Glad your son's trip went well, it does sound like a good idea to unwind the kids afterwards.
This may be blasphemy, but I loved the Hits, I wore Ola Rio once and hated it...  Probably very similar, and I'm sure it was the colour I wore underneath that made the difference!
Interesting about your OPI, maybe I didn't leave it open!  No loss, I'm not a fan of shatters, I still have a Nails Inc purple one, and no doubt will try it again, but I've hated them every time I've used them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I also have a couple of manis to share. First one is Lilypad Lacquer Pretty Pearl with Alchemy Lacquers Hyperion. I love both of these polishes so much, but especially the Alchemy! Those flakies and that shimmer!
> 
> View attachment 59141
> View attachment 59143
> ...



Pretty!!!  Yes, I love both, and have worn and adored The Fallen, you're right it's sooo me!  The Lilypad is really cute too, I think I have it unworn.
Your nails do look great (my right hand has had two breakages waaaayyyy down, can't bring myself to chop all the others though).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2017)

And my new mani - Lacquester E(s)merald(a):


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, lovely, thanks for extra pics!
> Sorry, I totally missed you'd PM'd me, I'll look in a minute!
> Glad your son's trip went well, it does sound like a good idea to unwind the kids afterwards.
> This may be blasphemy, but I loved the Hits, I wore Ola Rio once and hated it...  Probably very similar, and I'm sure it was the colour I wore underneath that made the difference!
> Interesting about your OPI, maybe I didn't leave it open!  No loss, I'm not a fan of shatters, I still have a Nails Inc purple one, and no doubt will try it again, but I've hated them every time I've used them.



No problem. PM'd you back. 

Hahaha, I don't actually think EP is the best brand by far, one of the reasons why I hate it that I'm so sucked into buying everything. There are several brands that I love more and so many gorgeous polishes around, yet I still cough up $16 for mysteries and (almost) all the other polishes she comes out with. 

I have a really nice shatter polish, it's by 17/Seventeen and one of the very few polishes I've used more than once! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty!!!  Yes, I love both, and have worn and adored The Fallen, you're right it's sooo me!  The Lilypad is really cute too, I think I have it unworn.
> Your nails do look great (my right hand has had two breakages waaaayyyy down, can't bring myself to chop all the others though).



Thank you! 

On my right hand I have a low side break that I've been patching up for weeks, it's only just reaching the edge of the nail bed. I really hate those breaks, no idea why I keep getting them. They're either on my thumb or little finger. Odd. 



PearlyQueen said:


> And my new mani - Lacquester E(s)merald(a):
> View attachment 59156
> View attachment 59157



This is pretty. Lacquester is another brand I'm trying hard not to get sucked into. I only have 2 of their polishes from boxes/duos, but I have seen so many gorgeous polishes, however I really can't keep buying from more and more brands. 

I just checked my credit card bill and with my car insurance and MOT both paid for this past month and a massive overspend on nail polish, I now really need to be good this coming month. I'll have a couple of big expenses this spring/summer, so need to be more careful.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2017)

I have a few haul and mani pictures to share.

First is RC order with the exclusive Femme Fatales. She'll have two more exclusives launching this week. 




I also got the Nailland exclusives. I organised a group buy, so the shipping was free, but the courier has got to be the slowest ever - 6 days from Hungary! They did include a free polish, Illyrian Blue Moon, which I already have. I feel a bit bad about keeping the polish to myself, but not sure what else to do as there were 6 of us in the group buy. Can't really split it up, can I? 




I also won a free polish from Tonic, it's a prototype and it's so pretty! Really chuffed with it! Very shifty and sparkly, much nicer than my picture shows.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No problem. PM'd you back.
> 
> Hahaha, I don't actually think EP is the best brand by far, one of the reasons why I hate it that I'm so sucked into buying everything. There are several brands that I love more and so many gorgeous polishes around, yet I still cough up $16 for mysteries and (almost) all the other polishes she comes out with.
> 
> ...



I only have two Lacquesters too, I added them to a recent C4N order, but I love this one!
I stayed in budget this month for the first time ever!!!  Depressingly, I've got loads of expenses coming up next month, so I need to keep resisting for a while longer.  I won't manage nothing, but I really should!
Gutted this morning though to find the Pahlish anniversary colours I wanted had already sold out - hoping I catch them next week!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few haul and mani pictures to share.
> 
> First is RC order with the exclusive Femme Fatales. She'll have two more exclusives launching this week.
> 
> ...



Yay for free polishes, congratulations!  I'm trying to resist following single FFs from shop to shop...  Still haven't got those Beautometry ones I wanted!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 20, 2017)

My latest mani is stonkingly me!
Tonic Polish Con or Bust!:









So vibrant, so shifty, with a true red shift and sparkles, I love it so much!
I fear I'll be buying a few more Tonics before too long, this is the only one I've got so far!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I only have two Lacquesters too, I added them to a recent C4N order, but I love this one!
> I stayed in budget this month for the first time ever!!!  Depressingly, I've got loads of expenses coming up next month, so I need to keep resisting for a while longer.  I won't manage nothing, but I really should!
> Gutted this morning though to find the Pahlish anniversary colours I wanted had already sold out - hoping I catch them next week!



Wow, well done for staying in budget! I don't think I've ever done it. I don't really have a strict budget, but I definitely spent far too much last month. Been pretty good so far, but I've seen the new FFs, Glams and Illyrians coming out (or rather in the case of the Illyrians, coming to RC) and also there are some gorgeous EdMs I really want to get, so will see how restraint I manage to remain. I'm also guessing there will be some new EPs this month. 

Sorry you missed out on the Pahlishes. I don't really follow the brand that closely myself, but they do have some very pretty polishes. There are a few I'd like, but right now, it's a no-go.



PearlyQueen said:


> Yay for free polishes, congratulations!  I'm trying to resist following single FFs from shop to shop...  Still haven't got those Beautometry ones I wanted!



Beautometry said they won't be restocking Crapemyrtle, so if you wanted that, order it asap! That's the pink to purple thermal. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is stonkingly me!
> Tonic Polish Con or Bust!:
> View attachment 59276
> View attachment 59277
> ...



It is absolutely gorgeous! I have this too, not worn of course, but there are so many beautiful Tonics, I'm not sure when I'll get around to wearing them all.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2017)

Finally got around to posting some mani pictures. First one is Bear Pawlish Scar with Nails Inc Piccadilly Arcade (2012 untried). 





Next one is Enchanted Polish Unipeg with Enchanted Polish Winter plus decals on top of Winter. For the decals I used EP Unipeg, Pegacorn, Alicorn, Britney SpearMint and Color Club Star Light, Star Bright. 






I have to say, I was rather pleased with this one.  So much so that I couldn't bear to take the unicorns off, so I just replaced Unipeg with Glam Polish Crash! 





They are going tonight though, not looking their best now after cleaning the bathroom. Oh and I cleaned my oven the other day and there were no casualties! I did hurt my right thumb a bit, but it's okay now.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2017)

You've probably all had the email, but just in case: EP pre-order and restock on Sunday from 6 pm UK time. Anneri hope you're not flying then! 

I'm ordering the monthlies, I can't miss out on those this year. Hope they're really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, well done for staying in budget! I don't think I've ever done it. I don't really have a strict budget, but I definitely spent far too much last month. Been pretty good so far, but I've seen the new FFs, Glams and Illyrians coming out (or rather in the case of the Illyrians, coming to RC) and also there are some gorgeous EdMs I really want to get, so will see how restraint I manage to remain. I'm also guessing there will be some new EPs this month.
> 
> Sorry you missed out on the Pahlishes. I don't really follow the brand that closely myself, but they do have some very pretty polishes. There are a few I'd like, but right now, it's a no-go.
> 
> ...




Ha, my budget of zero didn't last long this month, I did the EP preorder, even though I wasn't going to, I just knew if I didn't the ones I lust after most would be included!  And though I couldn't afford all the Pahlishes, they did restock at 1am so I splurged on a couple of the limited ones I've been fancying for a while!  So no buy month is a bust, and I still have a massive list of things I really wish I could buy now.  I'm rubbish at this!
Fortunately Crapemyrtle isn't one I want, I'm not a huge lover of thermals.  
I've loved wearing this Tonic, it's dying now but I've spent the whole week wiggling my fingers and staring at the pretty colours!  Tonic's one of the brands I've now got a massive wishlist for of course, plus waiting for the newest Takkos to come to a stockist, loving the new Powder Perfects, behind with Polished for Days and waiting for Illyrians at RC and lusting after some Glams.  And Darling Divas.  Argh, it never stops!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Finally got around to posting some mani pictures. First one is Bear Pawlish Scar with Nails Inc Piccadilly Arcade (2012 untried).
> 
> View attachment 59284
> View attachment 59285
> ...




Wowzer, some gorgeous manis there - and I love your unicorns, no wonder they lasted for two manis!  My pick of your other colours is Crash! - I do have it in my enormous pile of untrieds, and hopefully I'll wear it one day!  
Ouchie on your thumb, hope it's recovered!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 27, 2017)

Ugh, yeah, I did the EP pre-order too. I hate surprises, lol!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm still new to the indie game. Can't keep up with all the different brands and random restocks.
And the groups that have special polishes made....it's too much!
Are you all just happy if you use a polish once?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, my budget of zero didn't last long this month, I did the EP preorder, even though I wasn't going to, I just knew if I didn't the ones I lust after most would be included!  And though I couldn't afford all the Pahlishes, they did restock at 1am so I splurged on a couple of the limited ones I've been fancying for a while!  So no buy month is a bust, and I still have a massive list of things I really wish I could buy now.  I'm rubbish at this!
> Fortunately Crapemyrtle isn't one I want, I'm not a huge lover of thermals.
> I've loved wearing this Tonic, it's dying now but I've spent the whole week wiggling my fingers and staring at the pretty colours!  Tonic's one of the brands I've now got a massive wishlist for of course, plus waiting for the newest Takkos to come to a stockist, loving the new Powder Perfects, behind with Polished for Days and waiting for Illyrians at RC and lusting after some Glams.  And Darling Divas.  Argh, it never stops!!!



No, it really never stops! My 3 Alexes are completely full now, I also have about 5 drawers in the rainbow tower full of polish and had to move a bunch of polishes back into the Helmer. I was going to keep it for paperwork and bits and bobs downstairs, but now it has one drawer full of nail art stuff (vinyls, brushes, stampers, etc.), one and a half drawers of China Glaze polishes, half a drawer of stamping polishes and one drawer of Nails Inc and other drugstore polishes. Oh dear. My wishlist is always huge, but this month I'm really trying to only buy the LE/urgent ones. I have so far ordered the 2 EPs, one of the Femme Fatale HHC polishes, 4 Tonics (one was a LE charity polish), 2 RC exclusive Femme Fatales, 4 Illyrians (from RC) and the Holo Hookup box, but only the Diff Dim is mine, the other 3 are for someone else. I have a $10 off $40 code from Diff Dim that I need to use before 1st April and I really want the new Femme Fatales (Neon Demon collection and some old shades coming back), but after that I have to stop until the middle of next month. 

I also love the new PfDs and the Cupcakes, but the new Glam collection, although it seemed so pretty at first, has lost my interest again. I received my previous order and I really only liked 3 of the 5 I ordered. I now only want the Princess Leia polish this month, but not for $6 shipping, so I think I'll pass. Glad you managed to grab the Pahlishes you wanted. My friend just sold me 4 polishes, one being Pahl8ish Asteroid B-612 that I'd been eyeing up for a while. I love The Little Prince, one of my favourite books ever, so it's doubly nice to have this polish. (That's what the Little Prince's home planet is called, in case you didn't know.)




PearlyQueen said:


> Wowzer, some gorgeous manis there - and I love your unicorns, no wonder they lasted for two manis!  My pick of your other colours is Crash! - I do have it in my enormous pile of untrieds, and hopefully I'll wear it one day!
> Ouchie on your thumb, hope it's recovered!



Thank you! My thumb was fine within a day or two.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ugh, yeah, I did the EP pre-order too. I hate surprises, lol!



Ugh, me too. Hope they're nice!


boschicka said:


> I'm still new to the indie game. Can't keep up with all the different brands and random restocks.
> And the groups that have special polishes made....it's too much!
> Are you all just happy if you use a polish once?



Oh yeah, I'm now in far too many groups and it's really difficult to keep up and also to not want to buy everything!

I'm just happy to own them to be honest! I know I probably won't even wear some of them even once (unless I live to 100!). There are very few polishes I've used more than once, other than topcoat, basecoat, black and white cremes, stamping polishes, there's probably another 10, maybe 15? Sad I know.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2017)

Quick haul post, I'll do another one with my manis, but it takes a while to crop everything.







The dark blue FF is from Beauty So Fly, the other two from RC. And that is the cutest stamping plate I've ever seen!  




These are from my friend. The FF is a Polish Molish exclusive, I nearly ordered it, but it would've worked out nearly £15. She didn't want it and sold it for £8!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm still new to the indie game. Can't keep up with all the different brands and random restocks.
> And the groups that have special polishes made....it's too much!
> Are you all just happy if you use a polish once?



It is too much, I'm trying to cut back on the number of brands I "must" have - I've dropped a few!  And I've tried to avoid joining any groups etc, though I do belong to the Glam one, because shipping is cheaper.
One of my plans for this year is to wear polishes I love more than once - I've used Shade Shifter three times!  I'm going to have to work on immortality if I want to wear all of them this often though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 28, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Quick haul post, I'll do another one with my manis, but it takes a while to crop everything.
> 
> View attachment 59366
> 
> ...



Love the Glams and FFs, as I said, never stops...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 28, 2017)

My new mani is Nails Inc Wardour Mews:


Doesn't look as good on as it does in the bottle - and it took 4 coats to get close to opacity (if I wasn't bored, I'd have done another, but not worth the effort in all honesty).  It's not terrible, but a bit dull.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 28, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, me too. Hope they're nice!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm now in far too many groups and it's really difficult to keep up and also to not want to buy everything!
> ...



It's not sad if they bring you joy and you're not about to be homeless!  I definitely own certain makeup items just to own them.  I say I'm collecting them as art pieces!

I do find nail polish more frustrating to purchase than makeup though.  The same polish looks so different in pics and no one ever takes a pic of their hand at a distance.  I appreciate the close-ups obviously, but a shot of the whole hand would help me judge things better.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 28, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> It is too much, I'm trying to cut back on the number of brands I "must" have - I've dropped a few!  And I've tried to avoid joining any groups etc, though I do belong to the Glam one, because shipping is cheaper.
> One of my plans for this year is to wear polishes I love more than once - I've used Shade Shifter three times!  *I'm going to have to work on immortality* if I want to wear all of them this often though!



  I'm trying to be smarter with makeup and nail polish purchases these days as well.  Getting better.  Still have some failures though!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2017)

Mani pictures: First one is UP Colors Cromoterapia (2012 untried) with ILNP Neon Rosebud on the accents. The UP Colors was very sheer and took 4 coats (I didn't apply it over black for a change and regretted it promptly). Definitely not one of my best multichromes.







Next mani is Fun Lacquer Purfect for Me. It's a pretty thermal and still works fine. 






Next one is Emily de Molly Spell Check with Glam Polish Libra. The EdM was one of my must wear polishes, it's gorgeous.





My current mani is OPI Rally Pretty Pink (2012 untrieds) with Illyrian My Sun and Stars. I then added stamping and smudged it with my topcoat. Ugh. The OPI took 4 coats and is actually very similar to the Nails Inc polish you're wearing, PQ.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> It is too much, I'm trying to cut back on the number of brands I "must" have - I've dropped a few!  And I've tried to avoid joining any groups etc, though I do belong to the Glam one, because shipping is cheaper.
> One of my plans for this year is to wear polishes I love more than once - I've used Shade Shifter three times!  I'm going to have to work on immortality if I want to wear all of them this often though!



I have also dropped a lot of brands, but unfortunately I also added a good few to my collection.  

You crack me up!  To be fair, I don't think I'll ever wear all of mine even once, seeing that I buy them faster than I use them!



PearlyQueen said:


> Love the Glams and FFs, as I said, never stops...



Thanks. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Nails Inc Wardour Mews:
> View attachment 59375
> 
> Doesn't look as good on as it does in the bottle - and it took 4 coats to get close to opacity (if I wasn't bored, I'd have done another, but not worth the effort in all honesty).  It's not terrible, but a bit dull.



Pretty, but yeah. I wore this last year and felt the same about it. Very similar to the OPI I'm wearing and similarly sheer.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> It's not sad if they bring you joy and you're not about to be homeless!  I definitely own certain makeup items just to own them.  I say I'm collecting them as art pieces!
> 
> I do find nail polish more frustrating to purchase than makeup though.  The same polish looks so different in pics and no one ever takes a pic of their hand at a distance.  I appreciate the close-ups obviously, but a shot of the whole hand would help me judge things better.



Yeah, I have a good few bits of make up I bought without ever intending to wear. Luckily for my bank account I'm completely over make up, only buy Guerlain and Urban Decay now, Guerlain for the Meteorites and Rouge G lipsticks and Urban Decay for the palettes. I hardly use any though, I'm too lazy to bother. 



boschicka said:


> I'm trying to be smarter with makeup and nail polish purchases these days as well.  Getting better.  Still have some failures though!



I seem to have some sort of an obsession going any given time. It used to be make up and scarves, now it's nail polish! Mostly I think it's shopping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 4, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Mani pictures: First one is UP Colors Cromoterapia (2012 untried) with ILNP Neon Rosebud on the accents. The UP Colors was very sheer and took 4 coats (I didn't apply it over black for a change and regretted it promptly). Definitely not one of my best multichromes.
> 
> View attachment 59376
> View attachment 59377
> ...




I used one of my Up! multichromes too, and found it way too sheer and it also took forever to dry.  I think I have at least one more of theirs untried too, plus several holos - but I wouldn't buy again.  Love most of those others though, especially the EdM!
How funny that your OPI one is so like my Nails Inc, shame they're both a bit underwhelming though.  Nice to know it wasn't just me with Wardour Mews though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 4, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I have a good few bits of make up I bought without ever intending to wear. Luckily for my bank account I'm completely over make up, only buy Guerlain and Urban Decay now, Guerlain for the Meteorites and Rouge G lipsticks and Urban Decay for the palettes. I hardly use any though, I'm too lazy to bother.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have some sort of an obsession going any given time. It used to be make up and scarves, now it's nail polish! Mostly I think it's shopping!



Ha, I went from books to DVDs to clothes to jewellery to shoes to nail polish.  I have no room to move on to anything else!!!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 4, 2017)

Do any of you ladies know a dupe for Lilypad Lacquer's Peacock Flower?  Sadly I'm in the US, so no ordering from Rainbow Connection.

Charity sale - PEACOCK FLOWER | Rainbow Connection


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I used one of my Up! multichromes too, and found it way too sheer and it also took forever to dry.  I think I have at least one more of theirs untried too, plus several holos - but I wouldn't buy again.  Love most of those others though, especially the EdM!
> How funny that your OPI one is so like my Nails Inc, shame they're both a bit underwhelming though.  Nice to know it wasn't just me with Wardour Mews though!



Thank you! I loved that EdM polish! Luckily I only have 2 of the Up polishes.




PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, I went from books to DVDs to clothes to jewellery to shoes to nail polish.  I have no room to move on to anything else!!!



Oh yes, I forgot about jewellery!  Luckily I never was a shoes or handbags person.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Do any of you ladies know a dupe for Lilypad Lacquer's Peacock Flower?  Sadly I'm in the US, so no ordering from Rainbow Connection.
> 
> Charity sale - PEACOCK FLOWER | Rainbow Connection



No, sorry. But if you're on Facebook, you could try looking for it in nail polish groups like NNR or the Lilypad group. I can give you links if you like. Btw, I do have this polish and it's very pretty (sorry, not much help I know).


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2017)

A small haul from Rainbow Connection:




I'm trying to be good this month, so that's all I've got last week, as well as the new Femme Fatale collection and COTM, but obviously that hasn't arrived yet. I really want the new FTLOP box, but that's all I'm allowing myself now.

A few manis, first one is Femme Fatale Hypernova with Emily de Molly Pink/Orange stamping polish:






Next one is Lilypad Lacquer Magic in the Air with butterfly decals over Barry M White:





Darling Diva Prototype #2 with little fox decals using Nails Inc Portobello. I stuck the decals on upside down, so cue stupid hand poses. Also the DD polish was awful, very gritty, pulled when applied and chipped within 24 hours. Did love the fox though!






Finally, my current mani is Glam Polish Down That Rabbit Hole with Grace-full Polish Here's to More Years and snowdrop decals:





Since it's the school holidays and we don't have much on, I'm trying to do some more interesting manis. I have so many untried stamping plates and vinyls anyway, and it's fun to try and create different designs.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No, sorry. But if you're on Facebook, you could try looking for it in nail polish groups like NNR or the Lilypad group. I can give you links if you like. Btw, I do have this polish and it's very pretty (sorry, not much help I know).



Thank you. If you don't know of a dupe, then one doesn't exist! I sent a request to join NNR, but nothing yet. Is there a special fan group for Lilypad?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Thank you. If you don't know of a dupe, then one doesn't exist! I sent a request to join NNR, but nothing yet. Is there a special fan group for Lilypad?



Hahaha, I don't know about that! 

This is the Lilypad group I know of: Welcome to Facebook

Also you could ask in the nail polish dupes group about it.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, I don't know about that!
> 
> This is the Lilypad group I know of: Welcome to Facebook
> 
> Also you could ask in the nail polish dupes group about it.



Thank you for the link!  And for informing me about the dupe group.  I am slowly learning about these FB polish groups.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Thank you for the link!  And for informing me about the dupe group.  I am slowly learning about these FB polish groups.



You're welcome. However I take no responsibility if you get sucked in! These groups are very dangerous.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Do any of you ladies know a dupe for Lilypad Lacquer's Peacock Flower?  Sadly I'm in the US, so no ordering from Rainbow Connection.
> 
> Charity sale - PEACOCK FLOWER | Rainbow Connection



Sorry, I'm afraid not.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A small haul from Rainbow Connection:
> 
> View attachment 59472
> 
> ...



Sweet haul!  I always want all the Illyrians, they're on my ever-growing list.
Love your manis - Hypernova's awesome, adore the upside down foxes, and the tulips are really pretty too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 10, 2017)

So here are my last two manis:
WingDust Collections Once In A Blue Moon - 





Painted Polish - First Frost:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sweet haul!  I always want all the Illyrians, they're on my ever-growing list.
> Love your manis - Hypernova's awesome, adore the upside down foxes, and the tulips are really pretty too.



Thank you! Yeah, the Illyrians are always very pretty. I've just ordered the newest FTLOP box and the Illyrian in that is gorgeous too. My favourite this month is the Girly Bits though.

Thank you. No manis from you? I haven't seen any new ones in a while.

Other than the FTLOP box I also ordered 3 from the Polish Pickup shop. I hate it that there's always new LE stuff coming out! I am being pretty good this month though, really don't have money to spend on polish right now. So no new haul pictures, the few polishes I've ordered are going to Stackry or not here yet (Femme Fatales). 

I have been churning out manis, although I didn't have much time / inspiration to do anything fancy in the last few days. 

First one is ILNP Interstellar with Powder Perfect Never Grow Up. Not sure why I ended up with such noticeable tipwear, but the ILNP was very sheer, so maybe that's why. Weirdly the ILNP was one of my must-wear-soon polishes, but I wasn't that bowled over by it. I did love the PP so much though!







My current mani (about to come off) is CbL Courage, Brains, Heart with Nails Inc Princes Arcade (2012 untried) on the accents. The CbL is really amazing and it's so bright and holo, it freaked my camera out!






Last night I did my toes since it was 25 degrees here! Only 15 today, but I thought I might as well. I used Different Dimension Numinous.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here are my last two manis:
> WingDust Collections Once In A Blue Moon -
> View attachment 59575
> View attachment 59577
> ...



Crossed posts! Nice manis!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2017)

Who wants to see pictures of the EP mysteries? 




March isn't green! People in the FB group reckon it's a blue version of Spinkled. April is possibly Pixie Dust, but I don't know that one. I'm pretty happy with these myself. Mine have arrived at Stackry, will probably have everything sent over sometime next week.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 10, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Who wants to see pictures of the EP mysteries?
> 
> View attachment 59596
> 
> ...



I'll probably keep March and pass along April.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'll probably keep March and pass along April.



Yeah, April is a lot less unique and I'm sure we've had a few very similar colours from EP lately.


----------



## Anneri (Apr 10, 2017)

Argh, would've loved March.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Argh, would've loved March.



Yeah, it's very unique. I don't own Spinkled and never felt the urge to track it down, but this blue version is pretty cool.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2017)

Pshiiit has Pandore back in stock!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy Easter Ladies! 




I did this using 5 Liquid Sky Lacquer polishes (Wisteria, Daffodil, Sugar Snap Pea, Ambridge Rose and Morning Glory). It took a while, but for a change I had some time to experiment.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2017)

Here's a couple other manis. First one is Anonymous Lacquer Realm of the Fae Polished for Days Sophrosyne with bonus kitty picture (that's Paws).







Also Lilypad Lacquer Pixie Potion with Femme Fatale Edge of the Cosmos. Weird thing happened when I applied topcoat onto the Lilypad, it lost all its holo and changed colour. I included one picture without topcoat on my index finger, but irl the difference was even more noticeable.






I'm just waiting for one last package to arrive at Stackry, and then I'll be sending over my stuff, there are 31 polishes in there. Just as well, as I really won't be able to buy much this month. I've looked at my finances and with loads of outgoings this past month (car mot, house insurance, children's activities - all have to be paid in advance), I really can't afford to spend hundreds on nail polish. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2017)

EP restock tomorrow evening!


----------



## Anneri (Apr 22, 2017)

Guys, can you believe it? Mentality has returned. Go and read that obnoxious update on their site (or not, because ).

Thankfully I don't need anything from EP, but then, of course, I'm not on a plane when it goes up.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2017)

Ugh, they are ridiculous. To be honest though, I couldn't care less about them, but it's quite funny reading their drivel. I don't know what makes them think that they are the "self-crowned champion of the indie polish wars of 2015" or that they are some really amazing and exclusive brand! Just because you only sold a few of your square bottles, it doesn't make them exclusive. Smh. Drama aside, I still have a few of old Mentality polishes and they are nice enough, but I never thought of the brand as amazing and after that fiasco, I doubt many people will want to buy from them again. They never refunded people, but apparently they did a voluntary recall, well, yes, they asked people to send them back the polishes at their cost without any refund offered. Even if the fault was down to Arminex, they still should've dealt with their own customers correctly. 

Interestingly, Nubar (who also used that same base) have now gone out of business, so maybe it was Arminex's fault, but again, I couldn't care less. Mr Mentality is mental and I have no desire to even give him any money.  

Ah well, typical about EP eh? When are you next flying (just in case Chelsea is still reading)?


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2017)

[MENTION=47527]Anneri[/MENTION] Hope you're not flying this Sunday! EP launch! No idea of time yet, apparently newsletter (and swatches) to follow.


----------



## Anneri (May 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> @Anneri  Hope you're not flying this Sunday! EP launch! No idea of time yet, apparently newsletter (and swatches) to follow.
> 
> View attachment 59982




Thankfully not this time (I'm going to Seoul again in two weeks, yay, though!). I REALLY hope she'll do a preorder, I don't fancy getting up at 1 or 2 am to order polishes, especially as we're suffering from a very loud construction site below that's basically 24/7 and it's a lot of luck involved if it's quiet enough to sleep any given day/night...


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Thankfully not this time (I'm going to Seoul again in two weeks, yay, though!). I REALLY hope she'll do a preorder, I don't fancy getting up at 1 or 2 am to order polishes, especially as we're suffering from a very loud construction site below that's basically 24/7 and it's a lot of luck involved if it's quiet enough to sleep any given day/night...



Ugh that's awful.  The demolition next to us is finished, but when it was still going, at least it was only 8 am to 4 pm. Who works 24/7??? Hope it's done soon and you get to sleep better. And fingers crossed for a pre-order. 

I've found these in the Facebook group:


----------



## boschicka (May 6, 2017)

I think just Moon Lagoon and maybe Somewhere Under the Rainbow for me.

Which ones are you ladies picking up?


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I think just Moon Lagoon and maybe Somewhere Under the Rainbow for me.
> 
> Which ones are you ladies picking up?



I've just ordered Moon Lagoon, Somewhere Under the Rainbow and Posie from Pshiiit. I don't normally buy from there, but since it's not a pre-order, I decided to do it now, so I don't have to worry about the EP site. Guava Lava is sold out already, but I was on the fence about that anyway, so it's fine, and Bubbles is just a light blue holo, not very special to me.


----------



## Anneri (May 7, 2017)

I don't believe it myself, but I skipped. I didn't want to get up at 2am for polish (especially as I haven't been truly convinced by her formula for the last polishes I bought - it seems like she got a new suspension base to me?). But then, I checked curiously this morning and I totally could've ordered them at that point. My jaw dropped! Nevertheless, I didn't - I think I've got a pretty decent dupe for Moon Lagoon (Takko Cactus Rose), and that and Guava Lava would've been the ones I really liked, but then coral polishes always look orange on me... And so I skipped. 
I'm going to Seoul again soon and decided I'll treat me to a fancy spa afternoon instead.


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2017)

Anneri said:


> I don't believe it myself, but I skipped. I didn't want to get up at 2am for polish (especially as I haven't been truly convinced by her formula for the last polishes I bought - it seems like she got a new suspension base to me?). But then, I checked curiously this morning and I totally could've ordered them at that point. My jaw dropped! Nevertheless, I didn't - I think I've got a pretty decent dupe for Moon Lagoon (Takko Cactus Rose), and that and Guava Lava would've been the ones I really liked, but then coral polishes always look orange on me... And so I skipped.
> I'm going to Seoul again soon and decided I'll treat me to a fancy spa afternoon instead.



Good for you! I'm quite proud of myself for skipping 2, hahaha! Also I saw a Guava Lava comparison with Shrimp Cocktail and taken that off my lemmings list too. 

I've spent so much on polish with all these massive and gorgeous releases (Femme Fatale, Glam Polish, Lacquester, Tonic Polish - didn't even get the spring collection, just the FF and C4N exclusives), I really mustn't buy any more polish for a while. Just booked out tickets to Hungary for July too, so I'm out of money now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Who wants to see pictures of the EP mysteries?
> 
> View attachment 59596
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic, they are quite nice but not the ones I wanted!!!  Much improved on the last two though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Happy Easter Ladies!
> 
> View attachment 59816
> 
> ...



This is a cute look, nice work!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here's a couple other manis. First one is Anonymous Lacquer Realm of the Fae Polished for Days Sophrosyne with bonus kitty picture (that's Paws).
> 
> View attachment 59819
> View attachment 59820
> ...



Lovely manis!  Weird about the Lilypad (it's one of the few Lilypads I've bought recently).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Guys, can you believe it? Mentality has returned. Go and read that obnoxious update on their site (or not, because ).
> 
> Thankfully I don't need anything from EP, but then, of course, I'm not on a plane when it goes up.



Unbelievable!  I'm kind of glad to see them in a way, it means none of the other new brands are them in disguise!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I think just Moon Lagoon and maybe Somewhere Under the Rainbow for me.
> 
> Which ones are you ladies picking up?



I had planned just Somewhere Under the Rainbow, then went nuts and bought all except Guava Lava!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I've just ordered Moon Lagoon, Somewhere Under the Rainbow and Posie from Pshiiit. I don't normally buy from there, but since it's not a pre-order, I decided to do it now, so I don't have to worry about the EP site. Guava Lava is sold out already, but I was on the fence about that anyway, so it's fine, and Bubbles is just a light blue holo, not very special to me.



The non pre-order was completely painless, everything was available for over an hour last I checked.  I was furious with myself for missing the "window" to get the pages up individually before it closed for maintenance, but in the end it was unnecessary.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2017)

My latest manis!


KB Shimmer Pigment of my Imagination




Colors By Llarowe The Journey Begins


----------



## boschicka (May 8, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the pic, they are quite nice but not the ones I wanted!!!  Much improved on the last two though.



I gave the April 2017 to my friend's 6 yr old daughter.  She loved it.

March 2017 looked more interesting in the bottle than on the nail.  I put a coat of ILNP The Magician on top and then I was happy with it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> The non pre-order was completely painless, everything was available for over an hour last I checked.  I was furious with myself for missing the "window" to get the pages up individually before it closed for maintenance, but in the end it was unnecessary.



Hello! Where have you been?

Yeah, I see all but Moon Lagoon are still available. I don't regret ordering from Pshiiit though, by the time I add the US shipping, consolidation fees and Stackry shipping, it's not much more and I really wasn't in the right frame of mind to keep refreshing for ages. You never know what she means when she said she's made lots. 


PearlyQueen said:


> My latest manis!
> View attachment 60040
> 
> KB Shimmer Pigment of my Imagination
> ...



Pretty manis. The KBShimmer polish is gorgeous.


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2017)

Here are my haul pictures from the last few weeks.






Also some of my most recent manis. I haven't really put much effort into them, I've been dealing with some major personal issues for the last 2 weeks and I'm just so exhausted and worried sick (it's about my daughter), creating pretty manis haven't been my priority. 

Vapid Happily Ever After with Spell Polish Geezer. The Vapid is pretty, but I hated the Spell Polish. Bad formula and stinks. Meh.





Tonic Lava Lust with Starrily King Midas





Illyrian Cosmic Moment with Darling Diva Like a Virgin





Glam Polish Her Own Kingdom with Glam Polish Lanikai Dreaming




Emily de Molly Crestfallen with FUN Lacquer Style (H)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Hello! Where have you been?
> 
> Yeah, I see all but Moon Lagoon are still available. I don't regret ordering from Pshiiit though, by the time I add the US shipping, consolidation fees and Stackry shipping, it's not much more and I really wasn't in the right frame of mind to keep refreshing for ages. You never know what she means when she said she's made lots.
> 
> ...



Did you miss me???  I was ill for a bit, then hubby, then friends, then busy...  real life can be a pain!  I know I missed the forum!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 14, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my haul pictures from the last few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 60045
> View attachment 60046
> ...



Some lovely new polishes there, I'm envious!  
Sorry to hear that things have gone a bit iffy with your daughter again, I hope it's better now - I know how much it took out of you last time.
Loving your "easy" manis though - but you've made me put Lava Lust back on my shopping list after crossing it off...
I bought some CbLs yesterday, my no buying spree has netted me way to many polishes recently.  I skipped the Glams for now though, but I hope I'll get them at a later date.  I did get Pahlishes again though, it's now outgrown its Helmer drawer and is sharing with Bear!


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Did you miss me???  I was ill for a bit, then hubby, then friends, then busy...  real life can be a pain!  I know I missed the forum!



I did! Half the time it's only you and me here, so I didn't feel like posting and not have anyone reply. It felt like I was talking to myself.


PearlyQueen said:


> Some lovely new polishes there, I'm envious!
> Sorry to hear that things have gone a bit iffy with your daughter again, I hope it's better now - I know how much it took out of you last time.
> Loving your "easy" manis though - but you've made me put Lava Lust back on my shopping list after crossing it off...
> I bought some CbLs yesterday, my no buying spree has netted me way to many polishes recently.  I skipped the Glams for now though, but I hope I'll get them at a later date.  I did get Pahlishes again though, it's now outgrown its Helmer drawer and is sharing with Bear!



Thanks. Things are a bit better at the moment, but she was off school for 2 weeks. She was feeling very low and it only became apparent very recently that she's been subjected to a lot of bullying in school. And they were useless about dealing with it. Her head of year is a very nasty woman and she seems to side with bullies. She wants to move school, but in the meantime they moved her into a different class and now she's with most of her friends in lessons. So she's back at school, but we're now looking for another school for her to move to. We did have an interview with the assistant headteacher at one of the local schools last week, but she asked some very inappropriate questions (are you easily offended? - like it's her fault that she's being bullied) and we came away very disappointed. There's another school that has places a bit further away, but it's doable, so we'll apply there next. She's been on the waiting list at my eldest's school since the autumn, but there are no places at the moment and she'd rather not wait much longer. It's very hard to see how unhappy she is, and it's been very stressful. Why is life never easy???

Thank you. Lava Lust is pretty, but it was a bit thick and shrunk a bit. Next time (ha!) will need to add thinner before I use it. 

I've been good and haven't bought anything for over a week now. I do want a few things, but nothing urgent at the moment. Hoping to stick to a strict budget and save a bit of money, I've been overspending a lot lately and that's not good. I want to stick to a £100-120 monthly budget (which is still way more than other people's budget) for 6 months or so. I have so many untrieds now, it's insane. I'm heading towards reaching 5000 polishes as well and that's started to sicken me, hahaha. I did manage to free up a drawer in one of my Alexes, but when that's full, that's it. So I'd rather pick very carefully now.


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2017)

I haven't received any of my orders yet (Glam, C4N Tonic duo are on their way, Girly Bits and FF not shipped yet, and the rest are going to Stackry), so no haul pictures, but here are my most recent manis.

Cupcake Polish What in Carnation? with China Glaze Polarized (2012 untried)





ILNP Highline with Lilypad Lacquer Wildfire






Lilypad Lacquer Catch Me If You Can with Emily de Molly Quest for Immortality (both from my must wear list)





And finally one of my own frankens. I made this at the same time when I was trying to create a dupe for Femme Fatale Ever Elusive. Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I did! Half the time it's only you and me here, so I didn't feel like posting and not have anyone reply. It felt like I was talking to myself.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Things are a bit better at the moment, but she was off school for 2 weeks. She was feeling very low and it only became apparent very recently that she's been subjected to a lot of bullying in school. And they were useless about dealing with it. Her head of year is a very nasty woman and she seems to side with bullies. She wants to move school, but in the meantime they moved her into a different class and now she's with most of her friends in lessons. So she's back at school, but we're now looking for another school for her to move to. We did have an interview with the assistant headteacher at one of the local schools last week, but she asked some very inappropriate questions (are you easily offended? - like it's her fault that she's being bullied) and we came away very disappointed. There's another school that has places a bit further away, but it's doable, so we'll apply there next. She's been on the waiting list at my eldest's school since the autumn, but there are no places at the moment and she'd rather not wait much longer. It's very hard to see how unhappy she is, and it's been very stressful. Why is life never easy???
> ...



Oh what a pain, sounds like a nightmare - I'm glad she's with friends now though, and hopefully you'll get a better solution soon.
Your budget is much like mine, but I have to take other expenses out and I've had a fair few of those recently.  All that happens is my list grows to ridiculous levels.
Well done on clearing a drawer, I'm trying to be pickier too, but it's hard - if you're ordering, it's always good to get up to free postage, or at least to a level where it works out more reasonable.  
5000 is a lot, I reckon I'll be over 2000 soon, and that's mad enough!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't received any of my orders yet (Glam, C4N Tonic duo are on their way, Girly Bits and FF not shipped yet, and the rest are going to Stackry), so no haul pictures, but here are my most recent manis.
> 
> Cupcake Polish What in Carnation? with China Glaze Polarized (2012 untried)
> 
> ...



These are all really pretty!  I love your franken, it looks fantastic.  My fave is the purples though, the EdM is particularly tasty, and I think I have it too!


----------



## Anitacska (May 17, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh what a pain, sounds like a nightmare - I'm glad she's with friends now though, and hopefully you'll get a better solution soon.
> Your budget is much like mine, but I have to take other expenses out and I've had a fair few of those recently.  All that happens is my list grows to ridiculous levels.
> Well done on clearing a drawer, I'm trying to be pickier too, but it's hard - if you're ordering, it's always good to get up to free postage, or at least to a level where it works out more reasonable.
> 5000 is a lot, I reckon I'll be over 2000 soon, and that's mad enough!



I clearly spoke too soon, she's refused to go in again. Although she is with her friends in class, she's still getting a lot nastiness from others, and the school's not doing anything.  Just waiting for them now to fill out the form needed to apply for another place and send it off asap. Luckily she's in year 8, so not the biggest issue if she's not there. My eldest is doing his GCSEs at the moment, which is obviously a very important time. It's very stressful in my house right now. And on top of it all, I'm missing my little boy like crazy, he's away on a 5 day residential trip with school until Friday evening. 

When I said I cleared out a drawer, of course I didn't mean that I got rid of polish, I simply rearranged, lol. But I'm serious about going on a strict budget and really slowing down with my purchases. I have approx. 3500 untrieds and I only use about 300 polishes a year, and that's just once, so obviously it will take me over 10 years to use everything. That's a scary thought right there!



PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really pretty!  I love your franken, it looks fantastic.  My fave is the purples though, the EdM is particularly tasty, and I think I have it too!



Thank you! Yes, the EdM is really quite special. She makes gorgeous purples. 

I just received my C4N order, the exclusive Tonic duo. That red is so pretty! I mostly bought it because of the silver one, but I actually prefer the red.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I clearly spoke too soon, she's refused to go in again. Although she is with her friends in class, she's still getting a lot nastiness from others, and the school's not doing anything.  Just waiting for them now to fill out the form needed to apply for another place and send it off asap. Luckily she's in year 8, so not the biggest issue if she's not there. My eldest is doing his GCSEs at the moment, which is obviously a very important time. It's very stressful in my house right now. And on top of it all, I'm missing my little boy like crazy, he's away on a 5 day residential trip with school until Friday evening.
> 
> When I said I cleared out a drawer, of course I didn't mean that I got rid of polish, I simply rearranged, lol. But I'm serious about going on a strict budget and really slowing down with my purchases. I have approx. 3500 untrieds and I only use about 300 polishes a year, and that's just once, so obviously it will take me over 10 years to use everything. That's a scary thought right there!
> 
> ...



Oh that does sound so upsetting, I hope that it gets properly sorted out soon.  A very stressful time for you (and the kids of course).  Sending you good wishes xxx
I knew you hadn't disposed of polishes lol, I'm not an idiot...!!!
Oh my, that Tonic is even nicer than I expected, I wasn't getting it because I'm not a big lover of silver polishes, but now...


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2017)

My two latest manis are oldies!


Max Factor Graffiti





Special FX Orange Metallic


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh that does sound so upsetting, I hope that it gets properly sorted out soon.  A very stressful time for you (and the kids of course).  Sending you good wishes xxx
> I knew you hadn't disposed of polishes lol, I'm not an idiot...!!!
> Oh my, that Tonic is even nicer than I expected, I wasn't getting it because I'm not a big lover of silver polishes, but now...



Thank you. She went back yesterday and today and I've sent off the application for the other school. Hopefully she can move after half term.

Lol, I just thought I'd clarify! I did sell 4 polishes including 2 Illyrians that I ended up with 2 of, Mad World and Blue Moon, and another one I really didn't like, plus a Starrily freebie from LLP that's just a silver glitter topper. At least that's something.

The Tonic duo is still available and if you use Csant10, you get 10% off, plus it's only $4.50 shipping for just 2 polishes, in case you wanted to get it.  



PearlyQueen said:


> My two latest manis are oldies!
> View attachment 60127
> 
> Max Factor Graffiti
> ...



Both are very pretty. I own the MF one, haven't used it yet though.

My current mani is Femme Fatale Hourglass with Different Dimension Always Wish Upon a Star. They are both really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. She went back yesterday and today and I've sent off the application for the other school. Hopefully she can move after half term.
> 
> Lol, I just thought I'd clarify! I did sell 4 polishes including 2 Illyrians that I ended up with 2 of, Mad World and Blue Moon, and another one I really didn't like, plus a Starrily freebie from LLP that's just a silver glitter topper. At least that's something.
> 
> ...




Fingers crossed for the new school!
Wow, well done shifting some unwanted polishes, even if not very many...
I am tempted by those Tonics, but I want loads of things, it will have to wait!  I did get those Beautometry FFs I wanted today, 15% discount swayed me.
Very pretty mani, just the sort of thing I like, but that sort of colour isn't great on me, love it on you though!


----------



## Anitacska (May 23, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fingers crossed for the new school!
> Wow, well done shifting some unwanted polishes, even if not very many...
> I am tempted by those Tonics, but I want loads of things, it will have to wait!  I did get those Beautometry FFs I wanted today, 15% discount swayed me.
> Very pretty mani, just the sort of thing I like, but that sort of colour isn't great on me, love it on you though!



Thanks. At least for now she's been going to school (hope I haven't jinxed it again) and next week is half term, so less pressure on everyone. 

Thanks. I've pulled out another 13 I want to sell, both sets of KBShimmer and Liquid Sky Lacquer multichromes/holo multichromes (as I also have the same colours from Girly Bits and out of the 3 that's my favourite brand) and a HHC Dreamland Mauka that's a dark green holo and I never really liked it much. I might even add a few to them. Definitely not selling anything I may regret though and this is still a very small amount. 

I've already spent the money I made from selling the 4 polishes. There's a group buy organised for the 2 new Polish Molish exclusive Femme Fatales and they are very expensive, plus I've had to pay shipping and taxes for the May FF group buy (still, 23 polishes and only £14 shipping and less than £5 tax). Can't wait to receive those. 

Thank you. I'd been wanting to wear Hourglass for a while, it's so pretty. 

Which Beatometry FFs did you buy? I think I have them all apart from Planetary Void. 

I received my Glams yesterday and I really love them, they're quite different from other multichromes. I also got some group exclusives and May the 4th. The only one I'm less excited about is the purple Zelda polish, it's nice, but not that special. 



I have a couple of new manis too, both Femme Fatale. First is Falling Embers with Orly Right Amount of Evil on top of the accents.






My current mani is also FF, Relics of the Red Planet. I broke my middle finger nail while shifting boxes of stuff over to my ex's on Sunday. We're having 2 of the bedrooms decorated and my children have a LOT of stuff! Luckily the break isn't as deep as last time, there's still a tiny bit of white at the end (I have short nail beds).





I've also redone my toe nails due to the warm weather we're having, but haven't taken pictures yet. I used CbL Fall is Calling (very season appropriate, lol).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. At least for now she's been going to school (hope I haven't jinxed it again) and next week is half term, so less pressure on everyone.
> 
> Thanks. I've pulled out another 13 I want to sell, both sets of KBShimmer and Liquid Sky Lacquer multichromes/holo multichromes (as I also have the same colours from Girly Bits and out of the 3 that's my favourite brand) and a HHC Dreamland Mauka that's a dark green holo and I never really liked it much. I might even add a few to them. Definitely not selling anything I may regret though and this is still a very small amount.
> 
> ...




Wow, that's a number of polishes to lose!  I bought all three of those sets too, but I'm keeping them all!  I haven't seen the Polish Molish ones yet, hope I hate them lol!  My Beautometry ones are Hallows Mischief and Summertide, plus I added Stars of Heaven Falling and Dominion of the Sea Witch, plus one of the Powder Perfects I've been after to get free US shipping.
The Glams look gorgeous, I'm interested that you think they're different from other multichromes, I skipped them because I thought I had similar things...  There were a couple I planned getting later, do you think I need more?  Really sorry to hear that the Zelda polish is not all you hoped, it's another I planned to get next time around.
Your two manis are lovely, I have both the main polishes.  Oddly, I much prefer the FF which I wasn't taken with in the bottle, and the EdM isn't quite as stunning as I expected!  Nice but not outstanding, if you know what I mean...


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 23, 2017)

And here's my latest mani, Catherine Arley 667:




The holo is a bit too subtle, I'm not fond of this shade of grey and it took four coats to cover...  It did dry quickly though!  It's not awful, but I don't love it!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, that's a number of polishes to lose!  I bought all three of those sets too, but I'm keeping them all!  I haven't seen the Polish Molish ones yet, hope I hate them lol!  My Beautometry ones are Hallows Mischief and Summertide, plus I added Stars of Heaven Falling and Dominion of the Sea Witch, plus one of the Powder Perfects I've been after to get free US shipping.
> The Glams look gorgeous, I'm interested that you think they're different from other multichromes, I skipped them because I thought I had similar things...  There were a couple I planned getting later, do you think I need more?  Really sorry to hear that the Zelda polish is not all you hoped, it's another I planned to get next time around.
> Your two manis are lovely, I have both the main polishes.  Oddly, I much prefer the FF which I wasn't taken with in the bottle, and the EdM isn't quite as stunning as I expected!  Nice but not outstanding, if you know what I mean...



I flipping well jinxed it, didn't I?! She refused to go in again yesterday. I don't know what it is with Wednesdays, whether someone/something upsets her on the Tuesday or there's something happening on Wednesdays. Unfortunately she won't talk to me, just says she hates school. She did go in today, and hopefully she will tomorrow too, and then next week it's half term. Hoping we'll get the reply from the council about the other school asap. 

It's hard to say exactly how the Glams are different from other multichromes, well, half of them have added colour shifting glitter (the ones in the middle in my picture), so that's definitely different. Also there's holo and some micro glitter too I think. I don't know, I didn't think I had many similar polishes. The Zelda one's nice, just not that wow.

Luckily I don't really care for the new collection, but I do really like the Ron group exclusive and if she makes the replacement Star Wars polish (the one she brought out after May the 4th was sold out quickly and people were complaining) available for the UK group, then I might get those two. But the shipping is a bit too high for just 2. I don't know.

Thank you. Those were both FFs though, no EdM, so I'm assuming you meant the second one when you said you didn't like it much?  



PearlyQueen said:


> And here's my latest mani, Catherine Arley 667:
> View attachment 60225
> View attachment 60226
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know what you mean. It's okay, but... I find these older holos are now so boring compared to all the indie ones. 

I was wondering if you were interested in the June FTLOP box? I've only seen pictures of the Illyrian and the Ever After, so not 100% sure if I'll order it, but I'm really not that interested in the Illyrian if you wanted to share the box? I like the Ever After (flakies!) and I'll probably like the PfD too, since I normally do, so if you want the Illyrian, let me know.


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2017)

My current mani, PfD Pyry





My EPs from Pshiiit are due to arrive this afternoon (via DPD), but I may need to go out, so might miss them. It's our dog's 3rd birthday tomorrow and we need to go and buy him some presents, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I flipping well jinxed it, didn't I?! She refused to go in again yesterday. I don't know what it is with Wednesdays, whether someone/something upsets her on the Tuesday or there's something happening on Wednesdays. Unfortunately she won't talk to me, just says she hates school. She did go in today, and hopefully she will tomorrow too, and then next week it's half term. Hoping we'll get the reply from the council about the other school asap.
> 
> It's hard to say exactly how the Glams are different from other multichromes, well, half of them have added colour shifting glitter (the ones in the middle in my picture), so that's definitely different. Also there's holo and some micro glitter too I think. I don't know, I didn't think I had many similar polishes. The Zelda one's nice, just not that wow.
> 
> ...



D'oh! I did mean that Red Planet looked much nicer than expected! Thanks for the clarification about the Glams, maybe I do need a few... 
I love the new Glam collection too so it could be a hefty bill next restock. 
Happy to share ftlop, I love the Illyrian though I haven't seen swatches yet so can I confirm that once I have?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, PfD Pyry
> 
> View attachment 60235
> View attachment 60236
> ...



Oo pretty! Pyry is on my wishlist...


----------



## boschicka (May 26, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> It's hard to say exactly how the Glams are different from other multichromes, well, half of them have added colour shifting glitter (the ones in the middle in my picture), so that's definitely different. Also there's holo and some micro glitter too I think. I don't know, I didn't think I had many similar polishes. The Zelda one's nice, just not that wow.



I was also wondering why you felt differently about these.  If you don't think you have something similar, they are definitely going on my list!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> D'oh! I did mean that Red Planet looked much nicer than expected! Thanks for the clarification about the Glams, maybe I do need a few...
> I love the new Glam collection too so it could be a hefty bill next restock.
> Happy to share ftlop, I love the Illyrian though I haven't seen swatches yet so can I confirm that once I have?



Ok, I've seen the swatch now - I'm in!


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ok, I've seen the swatch now - I'm in!



The swatch is so different to the brush picture! I still haven't seen swatches of the EA and PfD, once I've seen them, I'll let you know if I want to order for sure. 

Luckily the new Femme Fatale collection only has 5 polishes plus the COTM, so I'm relieved. I think I really only like one or two and the COTM, so that's good. 

I ordered a couple of Illyrians and a couple of CbLs from RC yesterday with my destash money, it felt great to not really spend money on new polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2017)

I've received a couple of my orders, EPs from Pshiiit and my Girly Bits order.





Also, here's my pedi, CbL Fall is Coming




My two recent manis, first is CrowsToes Mjölnir. Not as nice in person as I'd hoped, very bumpy with all the glitter going on and also not as shifty as I thought.







My current mani is Glisten & Glow First in Line with Sally Hansen Be-Jeweled (2012 untried).






If everything goes well, I'll be able to pick up my Femme Fatale order from the group buy organiser. 23 polishes including 7 EdMs, 2 Tonics and the rest are FFs. Also my first RC order should arrive tomorrow (3 Native War Paints and an ILNP).

Speaking of ILNP, the new collection has failed to wow me once again. I like 2 or 3, but not sure if I like them enough to bother. I guess it's good, but it's also quite sad as I used to really love ILNP, but almost everything she comes out with nowadays is a bit meh. Same with FUN Lacquer. Oh well, at least I'll have money left for all the gorgeous Tonics!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ok, I've seen the swatch now - I'm in!



I'm really sorry, but I've decided that I'm not getting the box after all. Neither of the other polishes appeal enough to order and I'm really low on funds this month and want to save my small budget for the things I really want. Sorry.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> The swatch is so different to the brush picture! I still haven't seen swatches of the EA and PfD, once I've seen them, I'll let you know if I want to order for sure.
> 
> Luckily the new Femme Fatale collection only has 5 polishes plus the COTM, so I'm relieved. I think I really only like one or two and the COTM, so that's good.
> 
> I ordered a couple of Illyrians and a couple of CbLs from RC yesterday with my destash money, it felt great to not really spend money on new polishes.



I'm going to have to get the FF COTM - you know I love a red!  The others don't appeal so I guess I'll wait for RC to get it...
Nice little order with your free money, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I've received a couple of my orders, EPs from Pshiiit and my Girly Bits order.
> 
> View attachment 60255
> View attachment 60256
> ...



Nice deliveries, the EPs look lovely!  Your manis/pedi are cute, I'm taken with the CT even if it doesn't do the shifty magic thing.  I must admit, I do find them difficult to work with though.  
I agree on the new ILNPs, a couple of nice holos but I'm 99% certain they'll only be dupes for something I have already - and no red to tempt me this time!  I have bought a few F.U.N.s recently which failed to impress me much, so I've stopped even looking at them - any brand I can safely drop is a good thing!
I did order a few Glams, got 3 of the GoT ones, 5 of the new collection, the burgundy exclusive, the red from LaLa Land and added one of the Covens I skipped since it was on sale.  So that's my budget blown, still it started as about 20 items and I managed to cut it in half!  The Magical Creatures ones I fancied just don't look like they've got a nice finish, and you put me off the purple Zelda one!
I still haven't got any more Tonics, really would like to though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really sorry, but I've decided that I'm not getting the box after all. Neither of the other polishes appeal enough to order and I'm really low on funds this month and want to save my small budget for the things I really want. Sorry.



No problem, I like the Illyrian but I really don't fancy the other two.  I hate boxes, it's always the same, one or two I want, the others are dead money, so I usually skip.  I don't think there's a single box I've bought more than one of ever!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm going to have to get the FF COTM - you know I love a red!  The others don't appeal so I guess I'll wait for RC to get it...
> Nice little order with your free money, enjoy!



It is nice! I ended up ordering two more, Starbrains and Glimmerbreath, and 3 EdMs since it's much cheaper directly from Australia. I also had a good amount of loyalty points to spend.
Thank you. 


PearlyQueen said:


> Nice deliveries, the EPs look lovely!  Your manis/pedi are cute, I'm taken with the CT even if it doesn't do the shifty magic thing.  I must admit, I do find them difficult to work with though.
> I agree on the new ILNPs, a couple of nice holos but I'm 99% certain they'll only be dupes for something I have already - and no red to tempt me this time!  I have bought a few F.U.N.s recently which failed to impress me much, so I've stopped even looking at them - any brand I can safely drop is a good thing!
> I did order a few Glams, got 3 of the GoT ones, 5 of the new collection, the burgundy exclusive, the red from LaLa Land and added one of the Covens I skipped since it was on sale.  So that's my budget blown, still it started as about 20 items and I managed to cut it in half!  The Magical Creatures ones I fancied just don't look like they've got a nice finish, and you put me off the purple Zelda one!
> I still haven't got any more Tonics, really would like to though!



I didn't order any Glams in the end. I really only wanted 2, so it wasn't worth the shipping. Apparently The Forced unleashed won't be back again, but I'll live.


PearlyQueen said:


> No problem, I like the Illyrian but I really don't fancy the other two.  I hate boxes, it's always the same, one or two I want, the others are dead money, so I usually skip.  I don't think there's a single box I've bought more than one of ever!



I did buy last month's box (it's still at Stackry), that was really nice, but this month I just don't have the funds for something that's okay, but not amazing. There are 2 Canada Polish Expo exclusive Girly Bits coming out (she'll also have them on her website) and I really want those. Plus Tonic is one of the HHC makers this month and I also want about 6 of the new ones, so something had to give. I'm guessing there should also be 2 EP mysteries out this month.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2017)

A few haul pictures for you. First are my RC orders:





My giant FF order from last month:





Also my friend gave me some Dior testers as she works in a department store and they get thrown out regularly, so she rescued some.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2017)

And my recent manis. First is Enchanted Polish Spiderwebs with Colors by Llarowe Pink Sprinkles (oops).






Next is CrowsToes Huginn & Muninn with Bow Polish Rings of Saturn. The CrowsToes was one of my must tries, but again it didn't wow me as much as I though it would until...







... I added EP Instant Galaxy on top.






My current mani is Colors by Llarowe Shroom With a View with China Glaze I'm Not Lion (2012 untried).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A few haul pictures for you. First are my RC orders:
> 
> View attachment 60311
> View attachment 60312
> ...




Lovely hauling there!  Those Illyrians stand out to me, I need more of those too!!!  
Can't knock free Diors either, though they're not colours I'd choose!  I've never owned a Dior (though I do have a lippy which is nice).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> And my recent manis. First is Enchanted Polish Spiderwebs with Colors by Llarowe Pink Sprinkles (oops).
> 
> View attachment 60317
> View attachment 60318
> ...



Pretty manis!  I actually like the H&M, though it does improve with instant galaxy!
Mostly I'm loving that stamping though, it's stunning!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been re-wearing KBShimmer Leaf of Faith this week:




Of all the polishes I've worn, this is my current absolute favourite and I was completely happy to be wearing it again!  Not looking forward to removal mind, even the foil method struggles with so many big glitters!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely hauling there!  Those Illyrians stand out to me, I need more of those too!!!
> Can't knock free Diors either, though they're not colours I'd choose!  I've never owned a Dior (though I do have a lippy which is nice).



Thanks. Voodoo (the green one) looks better in the picture, I wasn't that wowed irl, but we'll see what it's like on the nails. Compel is absolutely stunning. 
I have about 5 other Diors and they are all really nice, but it's been a while since I bought any. I think I also have about 5 Chanels, 3 YSLs that I use for stamping, 5-ish Guerlains and that's all the high end polishes I own. And a Marc Jacobs one, does that count? It was bloody expensive, so must be high end. 


PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty manis!  I actually like the H&M, though it does improve with instant galaxy!
> Mostly I'm loving that stamping though, it's stunning!



Thank you. The stamping was really quick and easy. That's one of the YSL polishes I own, they are so great for stamping, I'll be sad when they run out.



PearlyQueen said:


> I've been re-wearing KBShimmer Leaf of Faith this week:
> View attachment 60331
> View attachment 60332
> 
> ...



This is pretty and very you.  I don't think I own this. 

My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Here and Now with WingDust Fairy Tale Ending on the accents. The WingDust is one of my favourite ever toppers, it's just so pretty. This is the second time I've worn it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2017)

New EP collab shade with Ilaeti due to launch on Sunday (not pre-order, one-off launch apparently). Enchanted Polish – Rainstorm – iLaeti It's a pass for me, just not that interesting. I wonder if the May and June mysteries will be available on Sunday too? Newsletter is supposed to come sometime this week.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Voodoo (the green one) looks better in the picture, I wasn't that wowed irl, but we'll see what it's like on the nails. Compel is absolutely stunning.
> I have about 5 other Diors and they are all really nice, but it's been a while since I bought any. I think I also have about 5 Chanels, 3 YSLs that I use for stamping, 5-ish Guerlains and that's all the high end polishes I own. And a Marc Jacobs one, does that count? It was bloody expensive, so must be high end.
> 
> 
> ...




I think Marc Jacobs counts!
I love this mani, I have the Lilypad but not the Wingdust - they look great together!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> New EP collab shade with Ilaeti due to launch on Sunday (not pre-order, one-off launch apparently). Enchanted Polish – Rainstorm – iLaeti It's a pass for me, just not that interesting. I wonder if the May and June mysteries will be available on Sunday too? Newsletter is supposed to come sometime this week.



I'm not especially keen, if the new monthlies came out at the same time, I'd probably get it!  Not on its own though.  I'm not a huge lover of grey, though this looks like it has a hint of blue about it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2017)

My latest mani is Pahlish Two Moon Sunset:




Love this one soooo much!!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think Marc Jacobs counts!
> I love this mani, I have the Lilypad but not the Wingdust - they look great together!


Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not especially keen, if the new monthlies came out at the same time, I'd probably get it!  Not on its own though.  I'm not a huge lover of grey, though this looks like it has a hint of blue about it.



It's quite nice, but I'm still skipping, monthlies or not. I have a very limited budget and I'm not spending on something I quite like. Still no newsletter though.



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish Two Moon Sunset:
> View attachment 60359
> View attachment 60360
> 
> ...



Oh this is very pretty! And again, very you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2017)

My Polish Molish exclusive Femme Fatales came yesterday. They're both really pretty, just as well, as they were very expensive.




My current mani is Sayuri Third Space of Heaven. It's a thermal. The cold state (purple) is nice, but the warm state (murky light greyish blue) is rather underwhelming. Since it's quite warm for a thermal, that's what I see most of the time. May be better in the winter.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 9, 2017)

The monthlies are launching on Sunday too. 12 hour preorder. Rainstorm isn't a preorder.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My Polish Molish exclusive Femme Fatales came yesterday. They're both really pretty, just as well, as they were very expensive.
> 
> View attachment 60380
> 
> ...



The FFs are pretty, I haven't even looked at those ones!
Your mani doe look nice, shame you don't like the grey side.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> The monthlies are launching on Sunday too. 12 hour preorder. Rainstorm isn't a preorder.



Well frankly, that was weird!  No newsletter, and I was watching the Grand Prix on Sunday (I'd assumed no email, no launch...) - basically, the first I knew was about an hour after the "it's live" email had arrived when I got round to checking the PC (about 9pm).
Rainstorm wasn't sold out, but I got the "held in carts" message.  Just kept trying and got it into my basket about 5 mins later, added monthlies, done!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2017)

Would like some recs for bright/lemon yellow nail polishes with a cream finish (no shimmer or glitter). I have a yellow nail polish from wet'n'wild (D'Oh! from their 99¢ range), but it's not a yellow that suits me.

I'd prefer to spend $20 USD or less. Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Would like some recs for bright/lemon yellow nail polishes with a cream finish (no shimmer or glitter). I have a yellow nail polish from wet'n'wild (D'Oh! from their 99¢ range), but it's not a yellow that suits me.
> 
> I'd prefer to spend $20 USD or less. Thanks!



That's not really a shade I'm drawn to, the only ones I can think of are China Glaze Sun-kissed and Revlon Zealous. Both have some shimmer though. Also Color Club has the pastel neon range that has a yellow in it, but it's not that bright. I'll see if I can remember any others later, but like I said, it's really not a shade I'm drawn to or own many polishes in.

Edited to add: Color Club Almost Famous is a nice bright yellow creme.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> The FFs are pretty, I haven't even looked at those ones!
> Your mani doe look nice, shame you don't like the grey side.



Thank you. 


PearlyQueen said:


> Well frankly, that was weird!  No newsletter, and I was watching the Grand Prix on Sunday (I'd assumed no email, no launch...) - basically, the first I knew was about an hour after the "it's live" email had arrived when I got round to checking the PC (about 9pm).
> Rainstorm wasn't sold out, but I got the "held in carts" message.  Just kept trying and got it into my basket about 5 mins later, added monthlies, done!



How strange, I got an e-mail from her about the launch. Glad you managed to score Rainstorm, I saw it didn't sell out for quite a while. I didn't order it, just the monthlies, it wasn't interesting enough to spend $16 on.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2017)

My Lacquester order has finally arrived, took nearly a month, but never mind. Mortal Coin (on the left) is really unique. Hope it's as pretty on the nails as it looks in the bottle.




A few recent manis, first is ILNP Showtime with Polished for Days Interamnia. The ILNP looks pretty, but it was a pain to work with, very runny and patchy at first. Interamnia is so gorgeous, you can't really see the beautiful pink shimmer it has in the pictures, but it's stunning irl. 






Next is Celestial Exaketededly with Celestial Ocean of Crystals





My current mani is Bow Polish Good God from my must wear list. Bit of a disappointment as it has a gorgeous burgundy shimmer in the bottle that just doesn't translate to the nails. It's nice, but not as wow as it looks in the bottle.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 14, 2017)

Interamnia is one of my favorites! First purchase from Polished for Days. Set me up for disappointment with my next haul from them.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Interamnia is one of my favorites! First purchase from Polished for Days. Set me up for disappointment with my next haul from them.



They have lots of gorgeous polishes, I doubt you'll be disappointed!


----------



## elkaknits (Jun 15, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Would like some recs for bright/lemon yellow nail polishes with a cream finish (no shimmer or glitter). I have a yellow nail polish from wet'n'wild (D'Oh! from their 99¢ range), but it's not a yellow that suits me.
> 
> I'd prefer to spend $20 USD or less. Thanks!




Zoya Pippa is described as a bright yellow creme: Zoya Nail Polish in Pippa ZP479  It is not the only yellow they have on hand.  A long time ago you used to be able to search their site by color family.  Not sure if  you still can but it isn't as intuitive at it used to be.  $10  although sometimes less at Ulta or other places like that.

If you are Indie Polish only Polish My Life is getting rave reviews for her cremes and I saw 2 yellows on her site.  I also saw a few yellows on a blogger recently from Dainty Digits.  I am not  a yellow fan so haven't kept up on offerings in that color family.  

Contrary Polish is one of my favorite polish makers and she has one called Meyer Lemon but she is known for shimmers, secret shimmers ala Chanel....  Carrie also sells smaller bottles and full size bottles for $5 and $10 respectively so I think that one is worth a try.  Personally I find all of her offerings very understated and elegant in the shimmer department.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Would like some recs for bright/lemon yellow nail polishes with a cream finish (no shimmer or glitter). I have a yellow nail polish from wet'n'wild (D'Oh! from their 99¢ range), but it's not a yellow that suits me.
> 
> I'd prefer to spend $20 USD or less. Thanks!



Sorry, you've gone well out of my comfort zone, don't do yellow, don't do cream finish!   Good luck with the search though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My Lacquester order has finally arrived, took nearly a month, but never mind. Mortal Coin (on the left) is really unique. Hope it's as pretty on the nails as it looks in the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 60453
> 
> ...



Pretty haul!  I could have sworn you weren't buying more Lacquester, could be wrong though!
Love the ILNP & PfD mani, pity Showtime was hard to work with.  
The Celestials are pretty too.
I like the Bow mani as well, but I've also worn Good God and wasn't blown away - pretty but didn't make it onto my favourites list (yes, I have one!!!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2017)

My latest mani is KBShimmer Myth You Lots:




The holo finish is really pretty, though the shift echoes lots of other polishes I already have.  The holo comes out in sunlight and under halogens really strongly.  The shift is definitely noticeable.
Working my way slowly through my KBShimmer untrieds!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 17, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> That's not really a shade I'm drawn to, the only ones I can think of are China Glaze Sun-kissed and Revlon Zealous. Both have some shimmer though. Also Color Club has the pastel neon range that has a yellow in it, but it's not that bright. I'll see if I can remember any others later, but like I said, it's really not a shade I'm drawn to or own many polishes in.
> 
> Edited to add: Color Club Almost Famous is a nice bright yellow creme.





elkaknits said:


> Zoya Pippa is described as a bright yellow creme: Zoya Nail Polish in Pippa ZP479  It is not the only yellow they have on hand.  A long time ago you used to be able to search their site by color family.  Not sure if  you still can but it isn't as intuitive at it used to be.  $10  although sometimes less at Ulta or other places like that.
> 
> If you are Indie Polish only Polish My Life is getting rave reviews for her cremes and I saw 2 yellows on her site.  I also saw a few yellows on a blogger recently from Dainty Digits.  I am not  a yellow fan so haven't kept up on offerings in that color family.
> 
> Contrary Polish is one of my favorite polish makers and she has one called Meyer Lemon but she is known for shimmers, secret shimmers ala Chanel....  Carrie also sells smaller bottles and full size bottles for $5 and $10 respectively so I think that one is worth a try.  Personally I find all of her offerings very understated and elegant in the shimmer department.



I'm fine with widely-known brands or indie ones! 

Contrary Meyer Lemon looks (at least in pictures) looks a bit more like the wet'n'wild polish I mentioned, and I don't really want glitter/shimmer. On the other hand, Zoya Pippa looks closer to what I'm wanting.



PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry, you've gone well out of my comfort zone, don't do yellow, don't do cream finish!   Good luck with the search though!



It's okay, thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty haul!  I could have sworn you weren't buying more Lacquester, could be wrong though!
> Love the ILNP & PfD mani, pity Showtime was hard to work with.
> The Celestials are pretty too.
> I like the Bow mani as well, but I've also worn Good God and wasn't blown away - pretty but didn't make it onto my favourites list (yes, I have one!!!).



Thanks. I don't remember saying that. I ordered these about a month ago and she took her sweet time sending them, so I won't be in a hurry to order again, but they're nice and reasonable priced. The thing that annoyed me most is that she was shipping the Dutch orders first and then international, and I think that's wrong. May be easier for her, but it made me feel like a second class customer. She's nice though and as I said, the polishes are nice, but I don't like this aspect of it. 

Thank you!

I made my favourites list based on the way polishes look in bottles and a few have disappointed, and also a few I didn't put on the list wowed me a lot more. 


PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is KBShimmer Myth You Lots:
> View attachment 60487
> View attachment 60488
> 
> ...



Very pretty. I sold mine as I have the Girly Bits equivalent and I think I still have the Liquid Sky Lacquer one too. KBShimmer is a brand I'm not really buying from any more, whereas I love Girly Bits, so decided to keep those. I'm sure I have other dupes as well, can't think which ones though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2017)

My current mani is Topshop Moondance with Cupcake Polish It's a Boy. The Topshop one is pretty good for a non-indie holo, better formula than some, but still quite streaky and the holo is just not that great. 






My previous mani was Native War Paints Penny Penny Penny Holo with Emily de Molly Sweet Jumps. First time I've tried NWP and it was really nice. Some people have complained about the formula of their polishes, but I liked this. Wasn't very holo though, but I guess it would've dulled the colour too much.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Topshop Moondance with Cupcake Polish It's a Boy. The Topshop one is pretty good for a non-indie holo, better formula than some, but still quite streaky and the holo is just not that great.
> 
> View attachment 60491
> View attachment 60492
> ...



Both these manis are really pretty - I love the NWP, so vibrant!  
I've fancied it for a little while, but I haven't worn any of the ones I have so ... not yet!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 26, 2017)

[MENTION=58236]Anitacska[/MENTION], why are you no longer buying from KBShimmer?  Just curious.  You may have already told us but I can't remember what day it is never mind what you may have said.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2017)

My last two manis were:


Femme Fatale Crackling Comet



Glam Polish I Don't Do Fashion.  I Am Fashion.
The Glam is sooo bright!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2017)

boschicka said:


> @Anitacska, why are you no longer buying from KBShimmer?  Just curious.  You may have already told us but I can't remember what day it is never mind what you may have said.



Nothing special really, just not finding their polishes very interesting anymore. I have actually bought a few lately, but a lot of their polishes are either plain holos, crellies or multichromes and none of those are that appealing to me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Both these manis are really pretty - I love the NWP, so vibrant!
> I've fancied it for a little while, but I haven't worn any of the ones I have so ... not yet!



Thanks. I really liked the NWP too.


PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis were:
> View attachment 60529
> 
> Femme Fatale Crackling Comet
> ...



Both are very pretty. Both are still among my untrieds. The Glam is very glowy. It's on my must wear soon list too, hope I will love it on me.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Nothing special really, just not finding their polishes very interesting anymore. I have actually bought a few lately, but a lot of their polishes are either plain holos, crellies or multichromes and none of those are that appealing to me.



Thank you.  I was hoping it wasn't an issue with formula, etc.

I'm much newer to the game than you and I'm already getting bored with certain polishes.  I feel like there are 5 or 6 distinct multichromes and each brand sells them, so they aren't really unique after a point.

I'm also finding it difficult from swatches to really determine what something will look like in person.  Some multichromes have glitters added and they don't blend in nicely at all.  Looks like my nails have chicken pox, but others are so gorgeous and really add to the look of the polish.  But in online photos, they look the same to me.    Such wonderful first world problems to have!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2017)

I emptied out my Stackry box last week as my free storage period came to an end. I only had 14 polishes in there, so it wasn't very cost effective, but what can you do? I've managed to buy considerably less this and last month than usual, so that's good though. I am currently tempted by a lot of new polishes, but am trying to be good. 




Here are my latest manis. First one is Ozotic 504 with Tonic Polish The Answer is 42.






Next is Jessica Iridescent Eye with Indigo Bananas Basilisk. I was going to sell the Jessica, but it was really lovely, so not sure now.







Enchanted Polish J'adore with Enchanted Polish Opals & Tutus





I'll post the rest tomorrow, my computer is being very slow and I'm really tired.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Thank you.  I was hoping it wasn't an issue with formula, etc.
> 
> I'm much newer to the game than you and I'm already getting bored with certain polishes.  I feel like there are 5 or 6 distinct multichromes and each brand sells them, so they aren't really unique after a point.
> 
> I'm also finding it difficult from swatches to really determine what something will look like in person.  Some multichromes have glitters added and they don't blend in nicely at all.  Looks like my nails have chicken pox, but others are so gorgeous and really add to the look of the polish.  But in online photos, they look the same to me.    Such wonderful first world problems to have!



No, I've not had any problems with the formula of any of my KBShimmers. And you can see in my above that I have just recently bought 2 of them, both are very pretty. 

I know exactly what you mean. It's hard to be really wowed by polishes nowadays.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2017)

A few more of my manis. Glitter Gal Dark Purple 3D/Holo (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Witch I'm Fabulous! (from my favourites list).





My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer This is Home. I didn't have any time to come up with a combo, so just grabbed this one. It's very pretty though.





I also did a pedi last week when it was boiling here. Of course it then got colder (not complaining, that heat was pretty bad) and I've been wearing socks and closed shoes for the last few days, lol. This is Fun Lacquer Batchelor's Button.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh and I've seen the new EP mysteries. May looks like Bruised Nutcracker (that I own) and June is probably In the Nude (which I don't own, but not very keen on). Not very impressed so far this year. It's really only March that I really like. April and February were okay. January was meh and so are these two. Well, BN is nice, but I have it already. Meh.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 30, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I've seen the new EP mysteries. May looks like Bruised Nutcracker (that I own) and June is probably In the Nude (which I don't own, but not very keen on). Not very impressed so far this year. It's really only March that I really like. April and February were okay. January was meh and so are these two. Well, BN is nice, but I have it already. Meh.



I was surprised b/c in person I actually like the nude one more than the blue.  The blue just looks muted and nothing special.  Not ugly of course, but a basic blue holo. Yawn.  The nude has a little more magic to it, but of course, on the nail on its own it won't look amazing.
I agree, March was the only interesting one so far this year.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 30, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No, I've not had any problems with the formula of any of my KBShimmers. And you can see in my above that I have just recently bought 2 of them, both are very pretty.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. It's hard to be really wowed by polishes nowadays.



Yes, that KB Grand Prospect one is pretty special on the nail.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 30, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A few more of my manis. Glitter Gal Dark Purple 3D/Holo (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Witch I'm Fabulous! (from my favourites list).
> 
> View attachment 60569
> View attachment 60570
> ...



All very beautiful, but omg, that purple mani is gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I was surprised b/c in person I actually like the nude one more than the blue.  The blue just looks muted and nothing special.  Not ugly of course, but a basic blue holo. Yawn.  The nude has a little more magic to it, but of course, on the nail on its own it won't look amazing.
> I agree, March was the only interesting one so far this year.



I own Bruised Nutcracker and it's nice, but I hardly think it's one of the most requested colours. I can think of 10 others that people want to see. Again In the Nude, well it might be pretty, but a) it's nude and b) is it really that sought after? I doubt it. Glad to hear you like it though.


boschicka said:


> Yes, that KB Grand Prospect one is pretty special on the nail.


.

It is certainly gorgeous in the bottle!



boschicka said:


> All very beautiful, but omg, that purple mani is gorgeous!



Thank you! Girly Bits Witch I'm Fabulous was one of the polishes I was really itching to wear. It's purple and full of glitter and flakies. What's not to like, eh?


----------



## boschicka (Jul 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I own Bruised Nutcracker and it's nice, but I hardly think it's one of the most requested colours. I can think of 10 others that people want to see. Again In the Nude, well it might be pretty, but a) it's nude and b) is it really that sought after? I doubt it. Glad to hear you like it though.



Yes, I definitely agree. I feel like none of the colors this year could have been all that sought after.  The nude isn't one I would have purchased knowingly, but now that I have it, I'll wear it when I just want a shine on my nails.

Did anyone pick up anything from the July 4th sales/coupons?  I feel like there are some great discounts, but I don't want to shop just to shop.  I'll definitely be picking up the FTLOP box.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I emptied out my Stackry box last week as my free storage period came to an end. I only had 14 polishes in there, so it wasn't very cost effective, but what can you do? I've managed to buy considerably less this and last month than usual, so that's good though. I am currently tempted by a lot of new polishes, but am trying to be good.
> 
> View attachment 60550
> 
> ...




Pretty stackry haul - I hate it when there are so few to come, it starts to get expensive per polish again, but they were all worth buying!
Love your manis, especially the first one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A few more of my manis. Glitter Gal Dark Purple 3D/Holo (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Witch I'm Fabulous! (from my favourites list).
> 
> View attachment 60569
> View attachment 60570
> ...



I sooo wanted that purple Glitter Gal polish, but it was sold out everywhere by the time I'd seen it - it looks lovely on you!
And of course I love a good red, I do have that one unworn!
Batchelor's Button was on my wishlist for ages, but I dumped it eventually, I've been a bit underwhelmed by my recent F.U.N polish buys.  Looks nice on you mind!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I've seen the new EP mysteries. May looks like Bruised Nutcracker (that I own) and June is probably In the Nude (which I don't own, but not very keen on). Not very impressed so far this year. It's really only March that I really like. April and February were okay. January was meh and so are these two. Well, BN is nice, but I have it already. Meh.



I wouldn't have bought any of the EPs this year if I'd seen them in advance, I'm really underwhelmed.  So many I have been lusting after from the past, and not one has been in the mix.  I'm tempted to stop - but that's when she'll bring out the Penny Lane, Awesomeness, Dragon Spit, Sour Patch Kids, Razzmanian Devil, Cranberry Cosmo etc etc etc!  This lot have all been INSIPID!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I definitely agree. I feel like none of the colors this year could have been all that sought after.  The nude isn't one I would have purchased knowingly, but now that I have it, I'll wear it when I just want a shine on my nails.
> 
> Did anyone pick up anything from the July 4th sales/coupons?  I feel like there are some great discounts, but I don't want to shop just to shop.  I'll definitely be picking up the FTLOP box.



I haven't spotted anyone doing sales except Llarowe and LynB (and she always has a sale on!).  I can't afford anything anyway - but I'm going to make an exception for the FTLOP this month too, I love it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I definitely agree. I feel like none of the colors this year could have been all that sought after.  The nude isn't one I would have purchased knowingly, but now that I have it, I'll wear it when I just want a shine on my nails.
> 
> Did anyone pick up anything from the July 4th sales/coupons?  I feel like there are some great discounts, but I don't want to shop just to shop.  I'll definitely be picking up the FTLOP box.



No, I was hoping Glam Polish would have a sale, or Illyrian, because I love the new collections, but no luck there. 

I am definitely buying the FTLOP box too, and probably a few PfDs to go with them too.  You know, to save on shipping.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty stackry haul - I hate it when there are so few to come, it starts to get expensive per polish again, but they were all worth buying!
> Love your manis, especially the first one!



Yeah, it wasn't very cost effective, but had to send them as I didn't want to pay for storage. But as i'm trying to buy less, I will probably end up only having this amount in there each time. 

Thank you!


PearlyQueen said:


> I sooo wanted that purple Glitter Gal polish, but it was sold out everywhere by the time I'd seen it - it looks lovely on you!
> And of course I love a good red, I do have that one unworn!
> Batchelor's Button was on my wishlist for ages, but I dumped it eventually, I've been a bit underwhelmed by my recent F.U.N polish buys.  Looks nice on you mind!



Thank you! 

I haven't bought many FUNs lately either, find them rather meh. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I wouldn't have bought any of the EPs this year if I'd seen them in advance, I'm really underwhelmed.  So many I have been lusting after from the past, and not one has been in the mix.  I'm tempted to stop - but that's when she'll bring out the Penny Lane, Awesomeness, Dragon Spit, Sour Patch Kids, Razzmanian Devil, Cranberry Cosmo etc etc etc!  This lot have all been INSIPID!



Nah, you probably would've bought them anyway.  I quite liked February, March and April, and May is nice (well, Bruised Nutcracker is, and it's the same), but they're just not amazing. I'd like the ones you listed above too, except Awesomeness that I already own, but it is really amazing, so if I were to get a back up of anything, it would be that.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't spotted anyone doing sales except Llarowe and LynB (and she always has a sale on!).  I can't afford anything anyway - but I'm going to make an exception for the FTLOP this month too, I love it!



This month's FTLOP box is amazing! 

I was really hoping Glam Polish and/or Illyrian would have 4th July sales, but alas no. I wanted to get The Forced Unleashed from the Glam UK shop, but she said there weren't any left, yet it's still available from the main shop?  So I ended up passing on everything this month. I thought I might order directly if she has a good sale, but she didn't. Oh well, I'll think about it until next month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it wasn't very cost effective, but had to send them as I didn't want to pay for storage. But as i'm trying to buy less, I will probably end up only having this amount in there each time.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...



You're probably right, I'd have bought at least some of them, I'm kidding myself!
I already have Bruised Nutcracker, hoping it's not identical but it's still in the US at the moment so I can't tell.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> This month's FTLOP box is amazing!
> 
> I was really hoping Glam Polish and/or Illyrian would have 4th July sales, but alas no. I wanted to get The Forced Unleashed from the Glam UK shop, but she said there weren't any left, yet it's still available from the main shop?  So I ended up passing on everything this month. I thought I might order directly if she has a good sale, but she didn't. Oh well, I'll think about it until next month.



I'm too broke for sales, so I'm glad I don't have to break the bank for all the bargains - I think it's all about Black Friday these days, I was looking for goodies on Memorial Day too but there was nothing.  
I may get a couple of extra PfDs with the box, I really could buy loads but I can't afford to!  But I hope I get the box, it's sooo pretty, first time I've loved a whole box worth of these ltd editions.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2017)

My latest mani is Powder Perfect In My Dreams:



It's really a lot more magenta in the flesh, but camera is just hooked on the purple shimmer!  Took several pics but none of them look accurate.
It's a really pretty polish, but it was very runny and took four coats to hide its bald bits - totally worth it though, and it's a quick drying one, so not too long a job!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> You're probably right, I'd have bought at least some of them, I'm kidding myself!
> I already have Bruised Nutcracker, hoping it's not identical but it's still in the US at the moment so I can't tell.



I have seen comparisons and they're pretty much the same, sadly. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm too broke for sales, so I'm glad I don't have to break the bank for all the bargains - I think it's all about Black Friday these days, I was looking for goodies on Memorial Day too but there was nothing.
> I may get a couple of extra PfDs with the box, I really could buy loads but I can't afford to!  But I hope I get the box, it's sooo pretty, first time I've loved a whole box worth of these ltd editions.



The box is pre-order, so don't worry about missing it. I think I want 3 extra PfDs, but I might add a couple more. I've only bought 3 Femme Fatales and 2 EdMs so far this month, so I'm allowed.  


PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Powder Perfect In My Dreams:
> View attachment 60654
> 
> 
> ...



This is very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2017)

I ordered a few Girly Bits and here they are:




That purple is amazing!

A few recent manis:

Emily de Molly Savvy Trinket (favourites list)  with Topshop Razzmatazz (2012 untried):






Glam Polish Witching Hour with Glam Polish Dreamcatcher:






Max Factor Graffiti (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Homicidal Tendencies:






My current mani is Polished for Days Eskimo Kisses with Glam Polish The Dark Crystal. Yes, it's been a Glam week, lol. I try to wear untrieds from brands I have most polishes from and also from brands I have the most untrieds from. Glam fits both categories. I am moving onto other brands after this though.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 10, 2017)

Yellow nail polish follow-up: I ordered and just got Zoya Pippa. It's definitely much more like what I was looking for in a yellow!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 12, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I have seen comparisons and they're pretty much the same, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pity, never mind, I should really stop buying these mysteries anyway but you know what would happen if I did!
I got the FTLOP box and limited myself to 2 extras.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 12, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I ordered a few Girly Bits and here they are:
> 
> View attachment 60665
> 
> ...



Nice little haul and some ultra pretty manis - I am in love with both the polishes on your last one!  I have them as well, must wear soon (as I always say...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 12, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Yellow nail polish follow-up: I ordered and just got Zoya Pippa. It's definitely much more like what I was looking for in a yellow!
> 
> View attachment 60717



Glad you found something that works for you!  It looks nice and summery, and you have a good skintone to carry it off.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2017)

In case you missed it:Restock will open: Friday, July 14th @ 10 am PDT Where?enchantedpolish.comColors: Once Upon a Cloud Life in Plastic, It's Fantastic! 2 A.M. Summer Night Boysenberry Syrup Blackberry Jam Candy Apple Petal Regal Garland Pinecone Opals & Cream Moon Lagoon Queen of the Castle Castle on a Cloud Ice CastleNot for me this timexxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> In case you missed it:Restock will open: Friday, July 14th @ 10 am PDT Where?enchantedpolish.comColors: Once Upon a Cloud Life in Plastic, It's Fantastic! 2 A.M. Summer Night Boysenberry Syrup Blackberry Jam Candy Apple Petal Regal Garland Pinecone Opals & Cream Moon Lagoon Queen of the Castle Castle on a Cloud Ice CastleNot for me this timexxx



Saw it, but didn't want anything. I have most of them anyway, and still don't want the cremes. Considered Once Upon a Cloud, but decided against it in the end.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a pity, never mind, I should really stop buying these mysteries anyway but you know what would happen if I did!
> I got the FTLOP box and limited myself to 2 extras.



Yeah, I will buy this year's mysteries and then no more. Don't care what theme she announces next year. Fed up with mysteries. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice little haul and some ultra pretty manis - I am in love with both the polishes on your last one!  I have them as well, must wear soon (as I always say...)



Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2017)

My latest few manis. Haven't done anything special, I've had the week from hell and I'm exhausted.

First one is Femme Fatale Crystal Droplets:





Next is Femme Fatale Twinkling Eve with Lilypad Lacquer Insatiable:




Dance Legend Milky Way with Polished for Days 2016. Loved this one so much!







My current mani is Colors by Llarowe Gemini Rising with Dance Legend Inhale:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I will buy this year's mysteries and then no more. Don't care what theme she announces next year. Fed up with mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I'm thinking the same thing myself, mysteries suck!
If they're awesome they're usually available not too expensive somewhere.  I can't afford to be buying stuff I hate, but I'm sticking with this year because there are some fab things I hope she does.  Everything so far has been drab, colourless, bland...  I didn't know she'd done so many rubbish colours in the past!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My latest few manis. Haven't done anything special, I've had the week from hell and I'm exhausted.
> 
> First one is Femme Fatale Crystal Droplets:
> 
> ...



All lovely!  Milky Way is a particular favourite - but I'm drawn to that green, which isn't my usual colour at all, and I don't think I have it (though I have one of her Oops colours which looks incredibly similar!).
Sorry you've had a bad week, hope the next one is better.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 15, 2017)

My last two manis are quite similar.  I started with my first ever duochrome, one of the Special FX chameleons:




I do love it though!  I had to thin it, which worked well, and I thought this would be the end of the bottle, but I think there's another mani left in it!
(Pardon the pink around every single nail, my new hair dye was a bit... challenging!)
Then I broke a nail (booooooo)...

So I went to Enchanted Polish Congratulations:




I adore this one too!  It just feels really classy when you put it on, and it's a pretty holo with obvious shift, and more colours than the SFX.  I don't know what Chelsea does with her formula, but I always feel like I'm wearing something well made and elegant when I put on EPs.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm thinking the same thing myself, mysteries suck!
> If they're awesome they're usually available not too expensive somewhere.  I can't afford to be buying stuff I hate, but I'm sticking with this year because there are some fab things I hope she does.  Everything so far has been drab, colourless, bland...  I didn't know she'd done so many rubbish colours in the past!



Hahaha, you're funny! Hopefully the next 6 will be amazing. I do like some of them, they're just not what I was hoping for. 




PearlyQueen said:


> All lovely!  Milky Way is a particular favourite - but I'm drawn to that green, which isn't my usual colour at all, and I don't think I have it (though I have one of her Oops colours which looks incredibly similar!).
> Sorry you've had a bad week, hope the next one is better.



Thanks. Yes, I think the Oops is pretty much the same. 

Thank you. Here's hoping. 




PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis are quite similar.  I started with my first ever duochrome, one of the Special FX chameleons:
> View attachment 60797
> View attachment 60798
> 
> ...



I like them both. I haven't worn Congratulations yet (4 years on), that whole collection is so pretty though, I have Kids on my must wear soon list. 

Ooh, what colour is your hair?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, you're funny! Hopefully the next 6 will be amazing. I do like some of them, they're just not what I was hoping for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, Kids is on my to wear list too.
My new hair:



It's much brighter in sunlight...  it's called Red Rose, I've nicknamed it Electric Beetroot!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yeah, Kids is on my to wear list too.
> My new hair:
> View attachment 60820
> 
> ...



Cool! And nice to finally put a face to the name (or half a face, lol). Hey, you might be the person who can help me with this, do you know where one can find blue hair dye that isn't very temporary? My eldest wants blue hair now that GCSEs are over, but the only ones we've found are the ones you wash out in a few washes. There must be some more permanent ones! I don't want to re-colour his hair every week!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Cool! And nice to finally put a face to the name (or half a face, lol). Hey, you might be the person who can help me with this, do you know where one can find blue hair dye that isn't very temporary? My eldest wants blue hair now that GCSEs are over, but the only ones we've found are the ones you wash out in a few washes. There must be some more permanent ones! I don't want to re-colour his hair every week!



Thanks!  Was trying to showcase the hair, not the face!
I'm really not an expert, bright hair is new to me.  And I've only gone pink, never tried blue.
However, this is the third pink I've tried, the first two only lasted one wash each and were Schwarzkopf Live Colour XXL (it stayed on the top of my head for three washes, but the length vanished in one) and Paintglow Rebellious Colours (I only did the long part, Schwarzkopf was still showing on the top) - they were very nice, but I wanted to try to find something that would last longer too.
This one has been washed once and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere - the brand is La Riche Directions.  Can't promise the blues will be the same though, and I think a lot depends on your hair chemistry but I've been researching and I've read a few other people saying it lasts a while.
I got mine on Amazon.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  Was trying to showcase the hair, not the face!
> I'm really not an expert, bright hair is new to me.  And I've only gone pink, never tried blue.
> However, this is the third pink I've tried, the first two only lasted one wash each and were Schwarzkopf Live Colour XXL (it stayed on the top of my head for three washes, but the length vanished in one) and Paintglow Rebellious Colours (I only did the long part, Schwarzkopf was still showing on the top) - they were very nice, but I wanted to try to find something that would last longer too.
> This one has been washed once and it doesn't look like it's going anywhere - the brand is La Riche Directions.  Can't promise the blues will be the same though, and I think a lot depends on your hair chemistry but I've been researching and I've read a few other people saying it lasts a while.
> I got mine on Amazon.



Yes, we've tried the Schwarzkopf one and it's crap. It didn't even really show straight after colouring! We also used the purple one on my daughter last Christmas, her hair is actually pretty light originally and it was still very meh and washed out almost straight away. Except for a few pink streaks at the bottom for which she got into trouble at school. She now has black hair and that's okay because it's a natural hair colour. Honestly....

Thanks for the suggestion. I've also asked in one of the Facebook groups I'm in and that was one of the suggestions, the others were SFX and Pravana. But I think we also need to get his hair bleached first, although he doesn't want very bright blue, I think it would help with the tone as the yellow in his hair makes it look more green. 

I keep thinking you look so familiar, but it's very doubtful we've ever met in real life. I guess you look like someone I know, but no idea who, lol!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 19, 2017)

Popping in to say hi and PQ - our hair colours are similar!!!!!!!

Anitacska, I always use Goldwell Elumen. They also have turqoise and blue.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2017)

Anneri said:


> View attachment 60838
> 
> 
> Popping in to say hi and PQ - our hair colours are similar!!!!!!!
> ...



Looking good Anneri! 

Thanks for the suggestion. A lady in one of my Facebook groups has sent us her spare bottle of Special Effects Blue Velvet colour, so we're trying that one out for now. He's having his hair bleached tomorrow (by the hairdresser, I don't want to mess it up), then I'll colour it for him.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2017)

Anneri said:


> View attachment 60838
> 
> 
> Popping in to say hi and PQ - our hair colours are similar!!!!!!!
> ...




Hair twins!  Looks good on you, and I agree, it's nice to put a face to the posts!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Looking good Anneri!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. A lady in one of my Facebook groups has sent us her spare bottle of Special Effects Blue Velvet colour, so we're trying that one out for now. He's having his hair bleached tomorrow (by the hairdresser, I don't want to mess it up), then I'll colour it for him.



Sounds good, post a pic if he doesn't mind!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds good, post a pic if he doesn't mind!



Here you go. Only from behind, mind.  




It's actually much brighter in daylight, the picture was taken in the evening.


----------



## Anneri (Jul 25, 2017)

Tell him it looks great and I wouldn't mind wearing mine like that!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Tell him it looks great and I wouldn't mind wearing mine like that!



Thanks. He had his hair bleached before we dyed it, that definitely helped, but also this dye is very pigmented. Hasn't faded at all yet, but it does transfer a lot!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 25, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go. Only from behind, mind.
> 
> View attachment 60865
> 
> ...



It looks great, hope it lasts!


----------



## Anneri (Jul 25, 2017)

I have bleached ends too... and mine transfers and bleeds a lot as well. Nearly all my towels are pink with hair dye, but then the colour washes out really easily. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 25, 2017)

My new mani is Pahlish Hungarian Horntail:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 26, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Pahlish Hungarian Horntail:
> View attachment 60870



That's pretty!

I can't post mani pictures right now as we're in Hungary this week, staying at my mum's. I will post them next week. 

A friend of mine visited us today and brought me a nice polish, it's a blue-green multichrome. Some unknown brand, but it's nice.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

Sakes, here we go again.  Ordering the Enchanted mysteries on Sunday.  

I know this was mentioned not too long ago, but what is the new name for Mentality Polish, so I can make a mental note?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Sakes, here we go again.  Ordering the Enchanted mysteries on Sunday.
> 
> I know this was mentioned not too long ago, but what is the new name for Mentality Polish, so I can make a mental note?



I was just coming here to say remember the Enchanted pre-order on Sunday! Hope this time they're going to be really amazing. 

I thought it was still Mentality? But maybe I'm wrong. I think  [MENTION=47527]Anneri[/MENTION] posted about it. 

There are so many new releases I'd like, including Glam, KBShimmer, Femme Fatale, I'll be in trouble next month. Luckily my Mum gave me some money, so I can buy a bit more polish this month. I'll also buy a telly for my bedroom that I've been putting off for months. Yay!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I was just coming here to say remember the Enchanted pre-order on Sunday! Hope this time they're going to be really amazing.
> 
> I thought it was still Mentality? But maybe I'm wrong. I think   @Anneri  posted about it.
> 
> There are so many new releases I'd like, including Glam, KBShimmer, Femme Fatale, I'll be in trouble next month. Luckily my Mum gave me some money, so I can buy a bit more polish this month. I'll also buy a telly for my bedroom that I've been putting off for months. Yay!



Thank you!  I was able to find her post.  For some reason I thought they were trying to sneak back under a new name.  Apparently I make things more insidious than they really are.

The Glam release is going to be my biggest haul, I believe.  I think I only want 1 KBShimmer.  And I haven't had the energy to find the pics and figure out what's coming up for Femme Fatale.  Collabs or something?
I hope you get all the polish you want and congrats on the new telly!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Thank you!  I was able to find her post.  For some reason I thought they were trying to sneak back under a new name.  Apparently I make things more insidious than they really are.
> 
> The Glam release is going to be my biggest haul, I believe.  I think I only want 1 KBShimmer.  And I haven't had the energy to find the pics and figure out what's coming up for Femme Fatale.  Collabs or something?
> I hope you get all the polish you want and congrats on the new telly!



I think the Mentality people are convinced they've done nothing wrong, so no need to go under a new name. Well, good luck to them (and whoever buys their stuff).

Yes, FF are doing another blogger collaboration. I like 2 from Ilaeti's trio and 2 from Fashion Polish's trio, but I'm not sold on the Glitter Fingersss ones. Also haven't seen the cotm yet.

There's some lovely new EdMs coming out too, I'll probably buy them next month (well September) from Femme Fatale though as we do a UK group buy in the Facebook group and it's much cheaper that way. I still need to see swatches as well. For now it'll be Glam and FF, I'll wait for next month to buy the KBShimmer ones as they'll be taking part in Hella Holo Customs in August. I think there'll be some new Tonics in August too, some unicorn pee ones and the Ever After duo. Far too many pretty polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2017)

Finally I have a bit of time to sit down and post some mani pictures. It's been manic here since we got back from Hungary on Sunday evening. My eldest went on a 5-day residential trip on Tuesday, so I had to wash everything quickly and pack up his stuff. I also had a ton of shopping to do and just generally lots of things to sort out. I should really be cleaning right now, but that can wait.  

Anyway, here are my manis:

Different Dimension Gemini with Indigo Bananas Hay Ride (holo)







Colors by Llarowe Little Red Corvette with Illyrian Blaze






Femme Fatale Pyramids on Mars over OPI Plum & Get It





Lilypad Lacquer Lilac Lovely with Cupcake Polish Believe (I wore this when travelling, so only one photo that I took in the airport loos).




Urban Decay Comet (2012 untried)





Max Factor Meteorite (another 2012 untried, I don't like taking precious indies abroad)





Max Factor Bronze (2012 untried) with FUN Lacquer Royal Chapel (H)






My current mani, Lilypad Lacquer Magic at Midnight






Right, that's all. No haul pictures as I've not received anything in ages. My Stackry box is being emptied soon though. And there are 16 polishes in the Femme Fatale group buy (FF and EdM) that I'm hoping to pick up on Friday. 

Did anyone order the EP mysteries. I did. Hoping for something very nice this time.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2017)

The July and August EP mysteries are based on Disco Barbie and Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth. Meh, I already have BRBM. Disco Barbie is nice though.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 14, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> The July and August EP mysteries are based on Disco Barbie and Beautiful Rule Breaking Moth. Meh, I already have BRBM. Disco Barbie is nice though.



These monthly mysteries are a travesty.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> These monthly mysteries are a travesty.



Yeah, I'm really quite fed up with them now. Although I have just received May and June and June is actually pretty nice. But I want more than just "pretty nice". I also got my Tonics, Illyrians and Polished for Days and I can't stop staring them, they're all so pretty!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I'm really quite fed up with them now. Although I have just received May and June and June is actually pretty nice. But I want more than just "pretty nice". I also got my Tonics, Illyrians and Polished for Days and I can't stop staring them, they're all so pretty!



Happy to hear you are enjoying your other new polishes.
This summer has produced some beauties!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2017)

EP is having a sale! Everything in the shop will be $12! I have literally never seen an EP sale! Things can't be selling very well, I guess it's the combination of high prices and so many amazing brands. I don't want anything as I literally own everything I've ever wanted from her shop, but wow!


----------



## MRV (Aug 19, 2017)

Hi Anita and other girls! A very long time no see. As I already told Anita, I'm ok but I was unknowingly close to what happened here last night. A raving lunatic stabbed 10 persons, two of them died. He attacked random women injuring also two men who came to help the victims. At the time of the first stabbings I was at work (100 meters from the scene, a corner of the matket place), leaving home. I headed half way towards the scene to a shop. After 10 minutes or so I went - noticing nothing - a short passage to the opposite direction to a department store which was later evaquated. At this time I already knew that some one was stabbed and had died because a coworker called me and told that she had seen a body bag. I was able to go safely home. - The scary part was that had I had any cash on me I would have headed a few minutes earlier to the very spot as I did 24 hours before. Also, had the perp run to the opposite direction he did (stabbing 7 people on his way), we would have come across, or at least I would have seen something. 
They are now considering it a terrorist attack. We have never seen this kind of violence at peace time. Very, very sad.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2017)

MRV said:


> Hi Anita and other girls! A very long time no see. As I already told Anita, I'm ok but I was unknowingly close to what happened here last night. A raving lunatic stabbed 10 persons, two of them died. He attacked random women injuring also two men who came to help the victims. At the time of the first stabbings I was at work (100 meters from the scene, a corner of the matket place), leaving home. I headed half way towards the scene to a shop. After 10 minutes or so I went - noticing nothing - a short passage to the opposite direction to a department store which was later evaquated. At this time I already knew that some one was stabbed and had died because a coworker called me and told that she had seen a body bag. I was able to go safely home. - The scary part was that had I had any cash on me I would have headed a few minutes earlier to the very spot as I did 24 hours before. Also, had the perp run to the opposite direction he did (stabbing 7 people on his way), we would have come across, or at least I would have seen something.
> They are now considering it a terrorist attack. We have never seen this kind of violence at peace time. Very, very sad.



OMG! That's very scary! I'm so happy to hear you had such a lucky escape, having been so close to it all. Big hugs! 

Very sad and scary times. We should be able to go out and get on with our days without being scared. Travel, go to concerts, have fun without worrying about being stabbed, run over,  blown up. I fear it's just going to get worse. 

Take care! xxx


----------



## MRV (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks, Anita! I've always thought that I'm unlucky but now it seems the opposite. I did not think we would be the first here to endure such an attack, but in retrospeck, the circumstances  exist.

Yeah, the world has gone mad in so many ways, but let's not worry too much. Have an peaceful week!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> That's pretty!
> 
> I can't post mani pictures right now as we're in Hungary this week, staying at my mum's. I will post them next week.
> 
> A friend of mine visited us today and brought me a nice polish, it's a blue-green multichrome. Some unknown brand, but it's nice.



Hope you had a lovely time!
Nice to get a good unknown polish as a gift!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Sakes, here we go again.  Ordering the Enchanted mysteries on Sunday.
> 
> I know this was mentioned not too long ago, but what is the new name for Mentality Polish, so I can make a mental note?



I busted my budget for them - and got stuff I'm not fussed about.  I hope this year picks up soon, another neutral and a pink holo are not gaps in my collection that needed filling


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I was just coming here to say remember the Enchanted pre-order on Sunday! Hope this time they're going to be really amazing.
> 
> I thought it was still Mentality? But maybe I'm wrong. I think   @Anneri  posted about it.
> 
> There are so many new releases I'd like, including Glam, KBShimmer, Femme Fatale, I'll be in trouble next month. Luckily my Mum gave me some money, so I can buy a bit more polish this month. I'll also buy a telly for my bedroom that I've been putting off for months. Yay!



I'm really looking forward to the new Glam Slayer collection, I need to hold off till then with any other shopping.  Was planning to refill my HK Girl bling bottle this month, but it will need to wait!
Yay for mums, and yay for a new telly!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I have a bit of time to sit down and post some mani pictures. It's been manic here since we got back from Hungary on Sunday evening. My eldest went on a 5-day residential trip on Tuesday, so I had to wash everything quickly and pack up his stuff. I also had a ton of shopping to do and just generally lots of things to sort out. I should really be cleaning right now, but that can wait.
> 
> Anyway, here are my manis:
> 
> ...



Lovely manis - loads I don't have!  My fave is Believe, which I do have!  And I love the red/pink combo of course!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I'm really quite fed up with them now. Although I have just received May and June and June is actually pretty nice. But I want more than just "pretty nice". I also got my Tonics, Illyrians and Polished for Days and I can't stop staring them, they're all so pretty!



Oo, piccies if you can!  They're three of my fave brands at the moment, but I'm still trying to stay on budget so not buying all the cool goodies I lust after.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> EP is having a sale! Everything in the shop will be $12! I have literally never seen an EP sale! Things can't be selling very well, I guess it's the combination of high prices and so many amazing brands. I don't want anything as I literally own everything I've ever wanted from her shop, but wow!



So weird, I wondered if she was closing down, never seen her have a sale before.  In the olden days I'd have bought back-ups of all the oldies, but I just don't have the funds these days.  And I had almost everything I wanted, so resisted fairly easily.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

MRV said:


> Hi Anita and other girls! A very long time no see. As I already told Anita, I'm ok but I was unknowingly close to what happened here last night. A raving lunatic stabbed 10 persons, two of them died. He attacked random women injuring also two men who came to help the victims. At the time of the first stabbings I was at work (100 meters from the scene, a corner of the matket place), leaving home. I headed half way towards the scene to a shop. After 10 minutes or so I went - noticing nothing - a short passage to the opposite direction to a department store which was later evaquated. At this time I already knew that some one was stabbed and had died because a coworker called me and told that she had seen a body bag. I was able to go safely home. - The scary part was that had I had any cash on me I would have headed a few minutes earlier to the very spot as I did 24 hours before. Also, had the perp run to the opposite direction he did (stabbing 7 people on his way), we would have come across, or at least I would have seen something.
> They are now considering it a terrorist attack. We have never seen this kind of violence at peace time. Very, very sad.



Oh how awful, must have been really scary for you.  I'm so glad you're OK.  Sad times indeed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2017)

I also have manis - sorry I've been a bit awol recently, life keeps interrupting my fun times 
(Nothing serious, mostly just really busy with work)
Glam Polish GEE!



Really pretty, I wish I'd got the whole trio, but I just bought half a bottle of this in a blog sale.

Perfect H1




This is really cool too!  I wasn't really looking forward to it, it's old school have to shake the holo pigment through it, and it's been sitting in a drawer for years unloved, but I was seriously impressed - shook it up, and it mixed brilliantly, and every application was even.  I have most of the collection unworn, I may have to try the others soon!

Darling Diva Game Over, Man



Really pretty too, very vibrant, but I soon got used to it!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope you had a lovely time!
> Nice to get a good unknown polish as a gift!



Thanks, it was pretty good.



PearlyQueen said:


> I busted my budget for them - and got stuff I'm not fussed about.  I hope this year picks up soon, another neutral and a pink holo are not gaps in my collection that needed filling



Ugh, totally. I'm quite happy about Disco Barbie, but I already have BRBM and it's grey anyway.  



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm really looking forward to the new Glam Slayer collection, I need to hold off till then with any other shopping.  Was planning to refill my HK Girl bling bottle this month, but it will need to wait!
> Yay for mums, and yay for a new telly!



I'm not really sure about that collection. I do quite like the look of the Beetlejuice one. But I need to see more swatches first. I really loved last month's collection at first sight, but ended up only ordering 4 of them. So I may not actually want many this month either.



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely manis - loads I don't have!  My fave is Believe, which I do have!  And I love the red/pink combo of course!



Thank you!


PearlyQueen said:


> So weird, I wondered if she was closing down, never seen her have a sale before.  In the olden days I'd have bought back-ups of all the oldies, but I just don't have the funds these days.  And I had almost everything I wanted, so resisted fairly easily.



It seems she still has loads of stock left, not many shades sold out during the sale either. To be fair, some of those are 4-5 years old, so most people would have them already anyway. I didn't get anything, wasn't even tempted. I do wonder if there'll be some new polishes soon though, she's not released much lately other than the monthlies.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, piccies if you can!  They're three of my fave brands at the moment, but I'm still trying to stay on budget so not buying all the cool goodies I lust after.



Here you go!







I also really love these 3 brands at the moment, I've ordered more Illyrians already and some Tonics too. 

This is my FF two monthly group buy haul that I received earlier this month. It includes the new Beauty So Fly exclusive and the replacement for their previous exclusive (Insidious) that they had a faulty batch of. Well, not really faulty, it was missing some extra pigments and they were told they shouldn't sell those, but they did anyway, so now they had to replace them. Oh well, free polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I also have manis - sorry I've been a bit awol recently, life keeps interrupting my fun times
> (Nothing serious, mostly just really busy with work)
> Glam Polish GEE!
> View attachment 61089
> ...



Nice manis! I only own Gee of them (and luckily the whole trio), but I do like the others too. Will post some manis a bit later too.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2017)

Alright, here's a few manis from the past 2 weeks or so.

Emily de Molly Crystal Cavern (from my favourites list) with Urban Outfitters Mermaid on the accents. The UO doesn't show up much and it bubbled up as well, so it was a bit meh. It would be better over dark colours.







Barry M 333 Black Multi Glitter (2012 untried) with Indigo Bananas Mul-TI-Pass. Like the IB, but the Barry M was meh.





Colors by Llarowe A Lot More Help Sucking Up with Dance Legend Beautiful Lie. I loved this combo.





Great Lakes Lacquer The Center Cannot Hold with Powder Perfect Unobtanium. This mani was just amazing. Gah! 







I have to take the dog to the vets for his booster jab. Will post more mani pictures later.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2017)

More manis:

ILNP Rehab with Glam Polish Batch #10  on the accent (they're very similar!)




Darling Diva You Bought & Paid For That One with Indigo Bananas Watercolor Memories (holo)







Emily de Molly LE20 (from my favourites list)





Nails Inc New King's Road (2012 untried) with Femme Fatale Bottle of Infinite Stars





My current mani, ILNP Chocolate Slate with FUN Lacquer Superhero Landing (from my favourites list). I really like these browns, a little bit purple-y. Very very similar too, just a bit more glitter in the FUN.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2017)

New EP fall collection. Launch info coming soon. There's also a video on the EP Facebook page.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2017)

So has anyone ordered any EPs? I've skipped. Everything.  I know right? I just didn't find any of them unique or interesting enough. I quite like Rainbow Relish and Magic Mushroom, but not enough to bother. 

I have a feeling others had the same thoughts as they're all still available.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> So has anyone ordered any EPs? I've skipped. Everything.  I know right? I just didn't find any of them unique or interesting enough. I quite like Rainbow Relish and Magic Mushroom, but not enough to bother.
> 
> I have a feeling others had the same thoughts as they're all still available.



Exactly, same here.  Rainbow Relish and Magic Mushroom are unique, but they are the types of colors for me that I like to look at and respect but not wear.


----------



## Anneri (Sep 1, 2017)

Haha, me three! I kinda liked Crushed Cherries and the Mushroom, but the whole collection is so boring! Some holos, scattered holos and a duochrome, how unimaginative! I want to say "groundbreaking" in Meryl Streep's voice...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2017)

Anneri said:


> Haha, me three! I kinda liked Crushed Cherries and the Mushroom, but the whole collection is so boring! Some holos, scattered holos and a duochrome, how unimaginative! I want to say "groundbreaking" in Meryl Streep's voice...



Yeah, very boring. Just how many more dark blues, reds and purples do we need? She's going to have to up her game if she wants my money in the future.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, it was pretty good. Ugh, totally. I'm quite happy about Disco Barbie, but I already have BRBM and it's grey anyway.  I'm not really sure about that collection. I do quite like the look of the Beetlejuice one. But I need to see more swatches first. I really loved last month's collection at first sight, but ended up only ordering 4 of them. So I may not actually want many this month either. Thank you! It seems she still has loads of stock left, not many shades sold out during the sale either. To be fair, some of those are 4-5 years old, so most people would have them already anyway. I didn't get anything, wasn't even tempted. I do wonder if there'll be some new polishes soon though, she's not released much lately other than the monthlies.


 
  	I bought my Glams, ended up blowing more than I could afford but I got the Slayer collection and a few extras.  Skipped Beeteljuice, though I was definitely tempted by a few - maybe next time!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 61097
> 
> ...



Oh these are soooo pretty, I want loads of them!  The Illyrians stand out, I haven't had many of those for a while, just no funds to spare.  I think I might need some soon though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Alright, here's a few manis from the past 2 weeks or so.
> 
> Emily de Molly Crystal Cavern (from my favourites list) with Urban Outfitters Mermaid on the accents. The UO doesn't show up much and it bubbled up as well, so it was a bit meh. It would be better over dark colours.
> 
> ...



These are so nice!  I love the blue one best, I don't think I own anything on this post!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> More manis:
> 
> ILNP Rehab with Glam Polish Batch #10  on the accent (they're very similar!)
> 
> ...



More lovely manis, I adore them - especially the EdM!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> So has anyone ordered any EPs? I've skipped. Everything.  I know right? I just didn't find any of them unique or interesting enough. I quite like Rainbow Relish and Magic Mushroom, but not enough to bother.
> 
> I have a feeling others had the same thoughts as they're all still available.



OK, I bought five of them, couldn't afford it but they're EPs and I liked them!!!  I skipped the brown one, I seem to be in a minority there -  it's the only one you all wanted!  I thought I'd miss them as I was on the way home from work at launch time, but 20 minutes later when I got home they were all available.  I thought I'd have to splash out with Pshiiit but no.  I was going to skip the yellow and green but of course got carried away as usual.  Budget = busted!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2017)

My last few manis:




Enchanted Polish Good Life



KBShimmer Leaf of Faith (I keep going back to this one!)





KBShimmer Rollin' With The Chromies



Glam Polish The Boy Who Lived - another stunner, love it!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought my Glams, ended up blowing more than I could afford but I got the Slayer collection and a few extras.  Skipped Beeteljuice, though I was definitely tempted by a few - maybe next time!



No Glams for me this month, I wasn't that keen on the Buffy ones, wanted 5 of the Beetlejuice ones (all but the green), so decided it wasn't worth ordering just 5. Also, I've spent so much on back to school stuff (uniforms, shoes and supplies), I really couldn't afford any more polishes. 

These are from last month's haul:







PearlyQueen said:


> Oh these are soooo pretty, I want loads of them!  The Illyrians stand out, I haven't had many of those for a while, just no funds to spare.  I think I might need some soon though!



The Illyrians are all gorgeous. I also love Tonic and PfD at the moment. I've got 4 new Illyrians from Mei Mei as well, they are amazing too.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> OK, I bought five of them, couldn't afford it but they're EPs and I liked them!!!  I skipped the brown one, I seem to be in a minority there -  it's the only one you all wanted!  I thought I'd miss them as I was on the way home from work at launch time, but 20 minutes later when I got home they were all available.  I thought I'd have to splash out with Pshiiit but no.  I was going to skip the yellow and green but of course got carried away as usual.  Budget = busted!



Lol, I knew you would. I'm actually surprised you didn't get all 6!  Hope you like them when you receive them.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> My last few manis:
> 
> View attachment 61292
> View attachment 61293
> ...



Lovely manis. The Glam is very pretty. 

I'll post my mani pictures later, but I want to go shopping today. First day without any children at home, my younger two had started already, but today's my eldest's first day in college. Freedom!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2017)

Here are my manis from the last 2 (?) weeks. First is Dollish Polish I Love You and I Know. 





Next is OPI Pros & Bronze (2012 untried) with Hits Glitters World Cancun






A rare stamped mani is next, I actually had some time and inspiration. It's Tonic Polish Lunar Lust with Polish Me Silly Kaleidoscope on the accents under the stamping.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2017)

Next up is Lacquester Bagatelle with Barry M Treasure Chest





Models Own Dream Stream (2012 untried) with Cupcake Polish Dream





Dreamland/Smitten Polish Kenyan Sunset





Vapid Lacquer Unicorn Blood with Different Dimension Never Too Old for Fairytales





And my current mani is Powder Perfect Mad as a March Hare with Hema 93 Green Circus


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2017)

Also, I got these in Primark today. They're really pretty!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Next up is Lacquester Bagatelle with Barry M Treasure Chest
> 
> View attachment 61336
> View attachment 61337
> ...



Ooooh, that Lacquester is so pretty in your photos.  I was unimpressed when I looked up swatches online but now...
Also, I love that you aren't afraid to wear all different colors.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ooooh, that Lacquester is so pretty in your photos.  I was unimpressed when I looked up swatches online but now...
> Also, I love that you aren't afraid to wear all different colors.



Thank you! Yes, it is very pretty. Definitely recommend it if you like purples. 

I like mixing it up.  I'd get bored with just a few colours. I'm wearing browns today!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No Glams for me this month, I wasn't that keen on the Buffy ones, wanted 5 of the Beetlejuice ones (all but the green), so decided it wasn't worth ordering just 5. Also, I've spent so much on back to school stuff (uniforms, shoes and supplies), I really couldn't afford any more polishes.
> 
> These are from last month's haul:
> 
> ...



These are so stunning!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my manis from the last 2 (?) weeks. First is Dollish Polish I Love You and I Know.
> 
> View attachment 61323
> View attachment 61324
> ...



Really pretty!  The OPI is very cute, and I love Lunar Lust and your stamping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Next up is Lacquester Bagatelle with Barry M Treasure Chest
> 
> View attachment 61336
> View attachment 61337
> ...



Very chic - that Smitten/Dreamland is a beautiful shade, one I don't have sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Also, I got these in Primark today. They're really pretty!
> 
> View attachment 61347



Those are really cool!  I would never have thought of looking in Primark.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2017)

My new mani is GlitterDaze You're Like, Really Pretty:




It's not really my colour, very vibrant though.  I have to say after 2 days the tipwear is noticeable.  
I've been contemplating buying more from them, but I don't think I'll bother - too many better brands out there!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are so stunning!!!



I still have the Illyrians sitting on my desk, I keep staring at them they are even more gorgeous in real life. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Really pretty!  The OPI is very cute, and I love Lunar Lust and your stamping.



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Very chic - that Smitten/Dreamland is a beautiful shade, one I don't have sadly.



Thanks. I bought that in a destash as I joined HHC after they were released.



PearlyQueen said:


> Those are really cool!  I would never have thought of looking in Primark.



I believe they also have pink and blue, but my Primark didn't have those. I might go to Guildford sometime and check there.



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is GlitterDaze You're Like, Really Pretty:
> 
> View attachment 61392
> 
> ...



This is pretty. I only have one of their polishes too, it was in one of the FTLOP boxes. I haven't tried it yet. But they're in HHC this month and also made a gorgeous custom for the Holomaniacs Facebook group, so I might order those. Tipwear after 2 days is actually great for me. If I don't have chipping after 2 days, that's amazing, so it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2017)

Here are my latest manis: First is Bear Pawlish Oh, Edward! With Polished for Days Jingle Bells





Darling Diva Royale with Polished for Days Kayi





My current mani is Illyrian Polish Unicorn Spell with Fair Maiden Hemera. I really love this one. The Illyrian had been on my list to wear for a while, it's so pretty, and so is the Fair Maiden.





I've been really good, haven't bought anything lately. I have a good few polishes at Stackry and 12 Femme Fatales as part of the UK group buy, but those won't be here until next week. My credit card balance is humongous this month with my daughter's birthday, start of school and other necessary purchases (and my washing machine needed fixing).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I still have the Illyrians sitting on my desk, I keep staring at them they are even more gorgeous in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ordered about a dozen of them a couple of years ago, this is the second one I've worn!  I don't recall the same tipwear with the other one, but it was a while ago.  I'd go nuts if I had chipping after two days!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis: First is Bear Pawlish Oh, Edward! With Polished for Days Jingle Bells
> 
> View attachment 61399
> View attachment 61400
> ...



Some pretty colours there, I love Unicorn Spell!

Well done on restraining the polish shopping - are you going for the Glam Halloweens again?  I've been drooling over the swatches, I think I might need some...  my Glam addiction is out of control!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2017)

My new mani is Native War Paints - I Will Be There For You:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I ordered about a dozen of them a couple of years ago, this is the second one I've worn!  I don't recall the same tipwear with the other one, but it was a while ago.  I'd go nuts if I had chipping after two days!!!


That's the norm for me unfortunately. Some polishes last better, but most start chipping on day 2. Must be my nails / body chemistry. Oh well, at least that encourages me to use my polishes, I have about 3,500 untrieds to get through! 



PearlyQueen said:


> Some pretty colours there, I love Unicorn Spell!
> 
> Well done on restraining the polish shopping - are you going for the Glam Halloweens again?  I've been drooling over the swatches, I think I might need some...  my Glam addiction is out of control!



Are you in the Illyrian fan group? She's just released 3 group exclusives and one is an almost dupe for Unicorn Spell if you're interested. Looks very pretty. And yes, I have ordered it.  

I like the look of some of the Glams, but to be honest I haven't even used ANY of the last year's Horror Shop release polishes. But there are a few I'd like and also 3 of the Polish Con ones (if they'll be available from the shop after PC) and 5 of the Beetlejuice ones. So I'll try to be good.

Once again been spending a lot of money elsewhere, my eldest son and my daughter both wanted to go to some concerts coming up in the next few months, so I've spent a lot on tickets and also a couple of meet and greet packages. I've lost count now how much I've spent, but it's near £500 I reckon. So not much (any?) left for polish again.




PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Native War Paints - I Will Be There For You:
> View attachment 61467
> View attachment 61468



It's pretty. I don't have this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2017)

Although I haven't bought anything for 3 weeks, I have received two lots of polishes this week, one from the bi-monthly FF group buy and the other from Stackry. 





Actually, I did buy something. I got these holo polishes from Kiko the other day.




There were 3 other ones, silver, gold and dark grey. 

Mani pictures to follow in a bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2017)

My most recent manis. First one is Femme Fatale Perdita with Femme Fatale Fairyduster






Next is Native War Paints Gum Would Be Perfection with Girly Bits Ooh La La!






Tonic Polish Sweet Pea with Glam Polish Entrance






My current mani is Polished by KPT Unspoken with Alchemy Lacquers Oberon






I'm thinking of doing an autumnal nail art tonight. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> That's the norm for me unfortunately. Some polishes last better, but most start chipping on day 2. Must be my nails / body chemistry. Oh well, at least that encourages me to use my polishes, I have about 3,500 untrieds to get through!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly I'm not in the Illyrian group, but I don't have spare cash to buy anyway if I'm getting Glams.  I did succumb to the C4N 30% discount last night and bought a few Illyrians, couple of Tonics and an EdM, so I've been naughty!
Argh, don't you hate it when you can't buy everything???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Although I haven't bought anything for 3 weeks, I have received two lots of polishes this week, one from the bi-monthly FF group buy and the other from Stackry.
> 
> View attachment 61479
> View attachment 61480
> ...



Lovely additions to your collection there - yet again, the Illyrians stand out, hope my newbies are that nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My most recent manis. First one is Femme Fatale Perdita with Femme Fatale Fairyduster
> 
> View attachment 61482
> View attachment 61483
> ...



These are all really sweet too - the Girly Bits stands out to me.  I think the only one I own is Entrance, which I loved when I wore it, looks great on you too.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sadly I'm not in the Illyrian group, but I don't have spare cash to buy anyway if I'm getting Glams.  I did succumb to the C4N 30% discount last night and bought a few Illyrians, couple of Tonics and an EdM, so I've been naughty!
> Argh, don't you hate it when you can't buy everything???



Yeah, I ended up buying from C4N too.  But 30% was too good to leave. I ended up getting 10 polishes. Oops.



PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely additions to your collection there - yet again, the Illyrians stand out, hope my newbies are that nice!



Thank you! Which Illyrians did you order? I've not been disappointed in Illyrian lately. Some of the older ones I have are a bit hit and miss, but these new ones are amazing.


PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really sweet too - the Girly Bits stands out to me.  I think the only one I own is Entrance, which I loved when I wore it, looks great on you too.



Thank you! I love the Girly Bits too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I ended up buying from C4N too.  But 30% was too good to leave. I ended up getting 10 polishes. Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, 30% was too good to miss!  I wanted Tonic's Toxic too, but it was sold out while I was thinking about it.  The Illyrians are:

Illyrian  Polish Butterflies Illyrian  Polish Enigma (August COTM)Illyrian  Polish HexIllyrian  Polish Prototype #35

 I could have got so many more, but I trimmed loads because... Glams next week!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know, 30% was too good to miss!  I wanted Tonic's Toxic too, but it was sold out while I was thinking about it.  The Illyrians are:
> 
> Illyrian  Polish Butterflies Illyrian  Polish Enigma (August COTM)Illyrian  Polish HexIllyrian  Polish Prototype #35
> I could have got so many more, but I trimmed loads because... Glams next week!



I received Prototype 35 and Enigma last week. Here's a pic.  I don't have the other two.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm going to skip the Glams altogether this month. I've spend far too much on polishes again, as well as the 10 from C4N I also got 9 Tonics last night, plus 3 from Glitter Daze and 3 from Illyrian earlier this week. So I simply don't have any money left for Glams. Also the Halloween Horror Shop ones just look a bit too samey to me. I would've liked 3 from the Polish Con leftovers and 5 Bettlejuices, but I might be able to order the latter next month anyway. I still want the Indie Galactic box (gorgeous Tonic in it), the new FTLOP box and a couple of new FFs from the October release. And I have a feeling EP will release the mysteries soon. So no Glams.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2017)

In case you haven't got the e-mail, Enchanted restock on Sunday!





Looks like the new monthlies aren't launching (thankfully, for my wallet), but there may be (will be) new surprise colours. I hope I manage to not panic buy and only order if I really like them. 

I'm sitting out the Glam restock as we speak....


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2017)

Anne, texted you earlier, not sure if it's gone through. Someone in one of my Facebook groups is selling EP Moon Water for £10 plus pp. If you like, I can buy it for you! (She also has Gummy Worm for £10 if you're interested.) Let me know!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2017)

Well that was an easy pass. The new colours are all dull. Just as well, I didn't have any money to spend on EPs anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I received Prototype 35 and Enigma last week. Here's a pic.  I don't have the other two.
> 
> View attachment 61509



Thanks for the pic, these are gorgeous!  Wish I'd got the first one too (C4N didn't have it)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I'm going to skip the Glams altogether this month. I've spend far too much on polishes again, as well as the 10 from C4N I also got 9 Tonics last night, plus 3 from Glitter Daze and 3 from Illyrian earlier this week. So I simply don't have any money left for Glams. Also the Halloween Horror Shop ones just look a bit too samey to me. I would've liked 3 from the Polish Con leftovers and 5 Bettlejuices, but I might be able to order the latter next month anyway. I still want the Indie Galactic box (gorgeous Tonic in it), the new FTLOP box and a couple of new FFs from the October release. And I have a feeling EP will release the mysteries soon. So no Glams.



Nice choices, I'd have gone for loads of them too, but I got my Glams instead - got all I wanted this year.
I love the PfD box, but I've spent too much this month already.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Well that was an easy pass. The new colours are all dull. Just as well, I didn't have any money to spend on EPs anyway.



I wasn't impressed either, one was OK but not good enough to buy on its own.  Good news really, money saved!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 1, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Well that was an easy pass. The new colours are all dull. Just as well, I didn't have any money to spend on EPs anyway.



Agreed!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the pic, these are gorgeous!  Wish I'd got the first one too (C4N didn't have it)



No, I got those directly from Illyrian and I'm pretty sure that one sold out quickly. 




PearlyQueen said:


> Nice choices, I'd have gone for loads of them too, but I got my Glams instead - got all I wanted this year.
> I love the PfD box, but I've spent too much this month already.



Thanks. The C4N order finally came today. 

Well done for getting all the Glams you wanted. I've stayed away from the site and the UK Facebook group, didn't want to be tempted at all. In the end there was one of the horror shop ones that I really liked and I can live without it. I have nearly 400 Glams now and most of them untried. I just can't keep up with her releases anymore when I also want loads from Illyrian, Tonic and Polished for Days. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I wasn't impressed either, one was OK but not good enough to buy on its own.  Good news really, money saved!



Apparently the new colours won't be restocked with the exception of possibly 2, but I really don't care at all. I'll buy the remaining monthlies and then stop buying those as well. Still hoping for Ocean Potion and something very close to December 2012 to make a comeback.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2017)

My C4N order. I'm loving the KBShimmers especially, they're so amazing!




I've finally got Tonic Poison Rose. I kept passing on it because I wasn't sure it would work with my skintone (still not sure, but it's pretty). Taking on Toronto is really really gorgeous, much nicer than the photos show. 

I'll see if I can post a few of my recent manis in a bit. I've been so busy and/or tired, I've not done many interesting manis, but I did do a really nice autumny one (and a failed one, hahaha).


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2017)

My failed autumnal nail art. I envisaged the leaves to look different, they were filled in with Bear Pawlish Is It Puce? which is a gorgeous brown to green duochrome, but it doesn't show. And the flakies didn't really go with it either. Meh. The base was Urban Decay Showboat (2011 untried) and the flakies were Indigo Bananas Quantum Gravity. I also mattified it, I think I liked it better matte. 







My good autumnal nail art. A-England Princess Sabra (2012 untried) as base with Lilypad Lacquer Fortune on the accents. The decals were also filled with the Lilypad.






Next was Lilypad Lacquer Angel's Kiss with Glam Polish Batch #18 . Not really amazing.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2017)

More manis. Next is Grace-full Polish Greige Enigma with Polished for Days Hala






Pahlish Lurline with Illyrian Polish Dream a Little Dream of Me. The Pahlish is pretty, but I've found it very hard to work with. I don't really like their brushes either.





My current mani (and I love this one!) is Emily de Molly Plan B with Rimmel Sparkle Every Day. The EdM is from my favourites list and it is beautiful!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> No, I got those directly from Illyrian and I'm pretty sure that one sold out quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I suspected that was the case with the Illyrian.  Well done on avoiding Glams - I agree, there are FAR too many releases, but they're my current weakness, I just can't help falling in love with so many of them.  It's gutting that I miss out on so many other things though, but money is tight and I'm trying not to go too far over my limits.
I hope the last few EP throwbacks are better than what's been offered so far, I keep thinking I should stop buying them, but that will be when the amazing ones come out of course.  Hopefully a bit of a break before the next ones though, I can definitely wait!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My C4N order. I'm loving the KBShimmers especially, they're so amazing!
> 
> View attachment 61739
> 
> ...



Oo, nice use of your discount!  I agree, the KBShimmers really stand out in this pic - I haven't bought anything from them for ages, but these are cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My failed autumnal nail art. I envisaged the leaves to look different, they were filled in with Bear Pawlish Is It Puce? which is a gorgeous brown to green duochrome, but it doesn't show. And the flakies didn't really go with it either. Meh. The base was Urban Decay Showboat (2011 untried) and the flakies were Indigo Bananas Quantum Gravity. I also mattified it, I think I liked it better matte.
> 
> View attachment 61740
> View attachment 61741
> ...



These are sweet - I don't think it was too bad a failure, though the other one is much nicer (love the A England!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. Next is Grace-full Polish Greige Enigma with Polished for Days Hala
> 
> View attachment 61749
> View attachment 61750
> ...



These are very classy!  I couldn't get away with anything as pale as the EdM, but it looks lovely.  I'm very taken with both polishes in your purple mani though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2017)

My last two manis:



Nails Inc Regents Park Road - I'm so let down by this one.  It's a nice colour, and I was so happy when I got it (admittedly a long time ago!!!) but it's way too sheer - this took 5 coats!  I have similar which work with 3 so not impressed.



Pahlish Test Batch The Boy Who Lived.  This on the other hand was gorgeous!  I have the non-test version as well, which is slightly different, looking forward to seeing how it looks too!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks, I suspected that was the case with the Illyrian.  Well done on avoiding Glams - I agree, there are FAR too many releases, but they're my current weakness, I just can't help falling in love with so many of them.  It's gutting that I miss out on so many other things though, but money is tight and I'm trying not to go too far over my limits.
> I hope the last few EP throwbacks are better than what's been offered so far, I keep thinking I should stop buying them, but that will be when the amazing ones come out of course.  Hopefully a bit of a break before the next ones though, I can definitely wait!



I'm actually a bit over Glam nowadays. I find Rachel's attitude a bit condescending, but mostly the polishes don't look that interesting to me anymore. I still want 5 of the Beetlejuices and I did look last night and some of the Polish Con leftovers are still in stock, so I might order from the Aus website next month, but we'll see. 

No, I'm not in a rush for EP to launch the new monthlies either. Or anything else for that matter. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, nice use of your discount!  I agree, the KBShimmers really stand out in this pic - I haven't bought anything from them for ages, but these are cute!



Thanks. I really liked the KBShimmer summer collection. There was a blackened blue duochrome that I also liked, but it wasn't in stock. She's got a whole new big fall collection coming out and there are some more with this finish, a really nice bright blue one in particular. 




PearlyQueen said:


> These are sweet - I don't think it was too bad a failure, though the other one is much nicer (love the A England!).



Thanks. It was a failure to me because I envisaged it completely differently. It was okay for 2 days though. 



PearlyQueen said:


> These are very classy!  I couldn't get away with anything as pale as the EdM, but it looks lovely.  I'm very taken with both polishes in your purple mani though!



Thanks. I thought you would! They looked very nice, the Pahlish was very shiny. I just adore that EdM and is was suprisingly easy to apply and looked great for such a pastel colour.




PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis:
> 
> View attachment 61776
> 
> ...



These are pretty. I think I have the Nails Inc too. Aah, that Pahlish is lovely! That's another brand I feel very overwhelmed with. I always see the announcements about restocks, but there are too many, samples, test batches, bespoke batches, etc., I can't keep up. And then don't order anything. 

I've managed to sell some polishes and make up, so had a bit of cash to indulge. Ordered 3 Different Dimensions, 3 polishes from the Polish Pickup shop and the FTLOP box. Been looking at the new Chaos & Crocodiles, there's a couple of polishes I really like. I probably shouldn't though, sigh.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2017)

Here are a few of my recent manis:

Glam Polish The Mountain and the Viper with Alchemy Lacquers Calypso







Enchanted Polish Awesomeness with El Corazon Amethyst: Well this was weird. I did my mani at night, applied topcoat, and in the morning the EP looked completely different! In my pictures it looks a bit too blue, but it was definitely not like it was before the topcoat. I added another coat the next night and didn't put topcoat on it, so that's what you can see in the last 2 pictures. I don't think it was my topcoat, because I use it all the time and it doesn't change other polishes (except one Lilypad it's happened to too, that was purple as well). Anyhow, I loved this mani and Awesomeness is gorgeous, but I actually preferred the El Corazon. (Ps. someone is selling a BNIB Awesomeness in the EP group on Facebook for around $130! Definitely not worth that much.)







Colors by Llarowe Sweet Beginnings with Picture Polish Blogger





My current mani is Femme Fatale Starfall with Femme Fatale Pierrot


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2017)

Enchanted monthlies pre-order on Sunday! September and October. Hope they're good.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2017)

Pshiiit is also doing a big restock/pre-order from 10 am (CET) on Sunday and it includes 5 of the new releases as well as the monthlies. (Not Semi-Charmed, which I think was the neon green glitter.)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2017)

Anyone order the EP monthlies? I did, also got Wicked that I'd been hesitating about for ages. Probably shouldn't have, my washing machine's broken and I probably need to buy a new one. Hohum.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone order the EP monthlies? I did, also got Wicked that I'd been hesitating about for ages. Probably shouldn't have, my washing machine's broken and I probably need to buy a new one. Hohum.



Real expenses are no fun. 

Of course I ordered both out of fear.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I'm actually a bit over Glam nowadays. I find Rachel's attitude a bit condescending, but mostly the polishes don't look that interesting to me anymore. I still want 5 of the Beetlejuices and I did look last night and some of the Polish Con leftovers are still in stock, so I might order from the Aus website next month, but we'll see.
> 
> No, I'm not in a rush for EP to launch the new monthlies either. Or anything else for that matter.
> 
> ...



You're not wrong about too many Glams, but they're so pretty!!!  
Well done on funding some extra buys - I was so tempted by FTLOP but I had to resist.  I also have been eyeing the C&Cs but so far I've resisted.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few of my recent manis:
> 
> Glam Polish The Mountain and the Viper with Alchemy Lacquers Calypso
> 
> ...



Some beauties there!  Awesomeness is awesome and Sweet Beginnings is sweet!!!  I still covet Awesomeness even though I have way to many purple holos!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Real expenses are no fun.
> 
> Of course I ordered both out of fear.



This!!!  I was hating myself because there were two dresses I really fancied at the same price, but I just couldn't not buy them.  I hope they're amazing but I doubt it.  Chelsea is starting to annoy me with these mysteries, I honestly can't see why the ones she's done so far were that popular.  Best be some nice colour in these two, end of the year I'm out of this annoying game of "should I or not".


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2017)

My last two manis:


Starrily Bite Marks (this was a bit fragile, got chips and tipwear quite quickly)






Illyrian Polish Nothing Burns Like The Cold
This is stunning, my camera refused to pick up the green and purple shifts in the glitter, very apparent in reality.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some beauties there!  Awesomeness is awesome and Sweet Beginnings is sweet!!!  I still covet Awesomeness even though I have way to many purple holos!!!



Thank you! You never know, Awesomeness might make a return. 



PearlyQueen said:


> This!!!  I was hating myself because there were two dresses I really fancied at the same price, but I just couldn't not buy them.  I hope they're amazing but I doubt it.  Chelsea is starting to annoy me with these mysteries, I honestly can't see why the ones she's done so far were that popular.  Best be some nice colour in these two, end of the year I'm out of this annoying game of "should I or not".



I agree. I'm definitely not buying any more mysteries after this year. I don't care what she comes up with. I've not been very keen on her other offerings either and I'm really proud of myself for passing on the latest releases completely. There are so many other makers coming up with amazing polishes, EP holos and shimmers are just not worth the $16 anymore. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis:
> View attachment 61992
> 
> Starrily Bite Marks (this was a bit fragile, got chips and tipwear quite quickly)
> ...



Pretty manis. I don't own either of these.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2017)

I haven't received any polishes lately, everything's going to Stackry, except for a small Rainbow Connection order I placed on Friday. I hate ordering from her, but she has 2 FF exclusives and I rally wanted one of them (and threw in a couple of other polishes for free postage).

I managed to sell some polishes and make up, and promptly spent the money on more polishes, lol. But I guess it's better than not selling and still spending. 

Here are my last few manis. First is Lacquer Lust Zircon with Different Dimension Ursula. The Lacquer Lust was pretty pants, quite boring and didn't dry completely, so ended up with marks. Meh.





Next is Emily de Molly Veiled Flame with Lilypad Lacquer Jelly Baby. The outside pictures were taken during the red sun/yellow sky event on Monday, so it was more purple irl.






I'm trying to use my thermals now the weather is cooler, I don't want them to stop working before I have the chance to wear them. This is Femme Fatale A Fortune Teller's Charm.







My current mani is a 2012 untried, unnamed Primark polish with Illyrian Polish The Upside Down


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 25, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't received any polishes lately, everything's going to Stackry, except for a small Rainbow Connection order I placed on Friday. I hate ordering from her, but she has 2 FF exclusives and I rally wanted one of them (and threw in a couple of other polishes for free postage).
> 
> I managed to sell some polishes and make up, and promptly spent the money on more polishes, lol. But I guess it's better than not selling and still spending.
> 
> ...



These are all really nice - Ursula and Veiled Flame stand out as my faves!
I don't remember but I may have Veiled Flame!
Well done on more sales to fund your shopping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 25, 2017)

I also have one new mani - Pahlish Good Omens:


This is nice, it also has a really strong pink shimmer which you only get a hint of in this pic, it was the one where it was showing best but IRL it's much more obvious.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really nice - Ursula and Veiled Flame stand out as my faves!
> I don't remember but I may have Veiled Flame!
> Well done on more sales to fund your shopping!



Thanks. Veiled Flame is really gorgeous. 

Unfortunately I wasn't able to sell as much as I wanted, but it's better than nothing. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I also have one new mani - Pahlish Good Omens:
> View attachment 62033
> 
> This is nice, it also has a really strong pink shimmer which you only get a hint of in this pic, it was the one where it was showing best but IRL it's much more obvious.



Ooh I really like this one. I've been meaning to order it, but never get around to it. 

Would you be interested in doing another decant swap? I still have plenty of empty bottles. Pm me if you want to do one!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2017)

Here's my tiny RC haul. I'm only willing to buy from her if it's something I can't get elsewhere and will only order as much as I need to qualify for free postage. 




My latest manis, first is Colors by Llarowe Giant Giraffes in My Yard with Cupcake Polish Witchery. They were both on my favourites list and they're both pretty, but the Cupcake especially doesn't look as amazing as it looks in the bottle. 





Next is Glam Polish Forebode with Lacquester Currant-ly Available. These two were surprisingly similar on the nail. Obviously the Lacquester has the added blue glitters, but in the sunshine, you could hardly see a difference. I loved the Glam more than I thought I would, it's so pretty. 







My current mani is also Glam Polish: I Don't Do Fashion, I Am Fashion with Waluigi Lose! Impossible! The blue was on my favourites list and it is very pretty and so vibrant. Love it.






I'm planning on placing an order with Glam Polish today as she's said the UK shipping has been suspended due to medical emergency and also she still has 2 of the Polish Con polishes I wanted as well as The Force Unleashed. I only want 3 or 4 of the new collection plus the blue group exclusives, hopefully they won't sell out quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 28, 2017)

Huh, well I've now definitely spent far too much on polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my tiny RC haul. I'm only willing to buy from her if it's something I can't get elsewhere and will only order as much as I need to qualify for free postage.
> 
> View attachment 62064
> 
> ...




Pretty mini haul!  Any special reason you've gone off RC? 
Love your manis, I must wear my Forebode soon too!  I loved I Don't Do Fashion when I wore it too!
I see GP lady had a very premature baby and is away from home with him, so sad.  I think it might be a while before the business gets back to normal.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Huh, well I've now definitely spent far too much on polish.
> 
> View attachment 62092
> View attachment 62093



That's a good sized order!  Hope you love them when you get them, Glam are usually nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2017)

EP spoilers. September is Lost My Mind In a Sunrise, October is Cranberry Cosmo. That's another one I already have (Lost My Mind). Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> EP spoilers. September is Lost My Mind In a Sunrise, October is Cranberry Cosmo. That's another one I already have (Lost My Mind). Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 62122
> View attachment 62123
> View attachment 62124



Yay, I like both, have neither and Cranberry Cosmo was on my wishlist!!!
Finally, this mystery year has thrown up something I'm really happy with.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, I like both, have neither and Cranberry Cosmo was on my wishlist!!!
> Finally, this mystery year has thrown up something I'm really happy with.



I like them too, just I already have one of them. Although apparently September is a lot less sheer than LMMIAS. That's a 4 coater. October is said to be a bit more sheer/less pigmented than CC, but I guess you can'y get these to be exactly the same. 

I'm still hoping for Ocean Potion and December 2012. But whatever happens I'm stopping with the mysteries after this year.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 31, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, I like both, have neither and Cranberry Cosmo was on my wishlist!!!
> Finally, this mystery year has thrown up something I'm really happy with.



That's great you got a wishlist item! I probably would skip these if they were a normal release, but I'm finally much happier with these than previous months.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty mini haul!  Any special reason you've gone off RC?
> Love your manis, I must wear my Forebode soon too!  I loved I Don't Do Fashion when I wore it too!
> I see GP lady had a very premature baby and is away from home with him, so sad.  I think it might be a while before the business gets back to normal.



I cannot stand Annette, she is a really weird and unpleasant person. So I'd rather not give her any of my money. 

Yeah, it's pretty sad. Hopefully the baby will be okay. I know it's very selfish of me to say this, but I'm quite happy she won't be producing 12-14 polishes every month for a little while. 


PearlyQueen said:


> That's a good sized order!  Hope you love them when you get them, Glam are usually nice.



Thanks, I'd saved up! I last ordered about 3 months ago, I think.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 31, 2017)

Here are my Halloween manis. First is Tonic Polish Greenglow with Polished for Days Kamaria. The shift in the Tonic was pretty good.







My current one is Glam Polish Pennywise with Lilypad Lacquer Licoriche stamped with EdM Copper and Pink/Orange stamping polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 2, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my Halloween manis. First is Tonic Polish Greenglow with Polished for Days Kamaria. The shift in the Tonic was pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 62157
> View attachment 62158
> ...



Love your spiderwebs!  And Pennywise is much nicer than I thought it would be - lovely manis!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 4, 2017)

My last manis are:



Pahlish Blood and Rubies





Depend 2032




F.U.N. Lacquer The Art of Sparkle


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2017)

Did anyone get the new EPs? I forgot the time, not that fussed though - only one that is intriguing and I don't need it!


----------



## MRV (Nov 5, 2017)

Doesn't Enchanted have cart hold any more? Stuff got sold out while I still had them in my cart. Puff!
Well, money saved again.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 5, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Did anyone get the new EPs? I forgot the time, not that fussed though - only one that is intriguing and I don't need it!



Nothing caught my eye.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Did anyone get the new EPs? I forgot the time, not that fussed though - only one that is intriguing and I don't need it!



Not me. I was queuing for a concert with my daughter at 7 pm, and by the time I checked at 7.20, all the new stuff was sold out. Not  fussed about it at all though.




MRV said:


> Doesn't Enchanted have cart hold any more? Stuff got sold out while I still had them in my cart. Puff!
> Well, money saved again.



Apparently Bigcartel has stopped cart holds. EP claimed they didn't know about this, but some people on Facebook said it was announced by BC a while ago. 

Guess one more reason not to buy from EP. 



boschicka said:


> Nothing caught my eye.



No, me neither. Two of the new ones are quite nice, but quite nice is not worth $16 to me.


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently Bigcartel has stopped cart holds. EP claimed they didn't know about this, but some people on Facebook said it was announced by BC a while ago.
> 
> Guess one more reason not to.



Blah! Not a chance then! I was going to order only two because that's the max I can do (unless it's monthlies). Not going to pay import taxes. I missed out on the big new release Oct 1st.

On another note, can you recommend rose gold polishes ( that I might have  )? I'm going to a grand gala this Saturday, and I have a rose gold clutch (otherwise I'm wearing intense red plum/mulberry).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2017)

MRV said:


> Blah! Not a chance then! I was going to order only two because that's the max I can do (unless it's monthlies). Not going to pay import taxes. I missed out on the big new release Oct 1st.
> On another note, can you recommend rose gold polishes ( that I might have  )? I'm going to a grand gala this Saturday, and I have a rose gold clutch (otherwise I'm wearing intense red plum/mulberry).



I think Cirque Halcyon is rose gold, also ILNP Juliette if I remember correctly? I'm not sure what else to suggest. 

Hey, sorry, I didn't get around to posting your package, but will definitely do it tomorrow. Hope that's not the clutch you were wanting to use!


----------



## MRV (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks! Unfortunately I have neither of them.

Oh no. I have a Ted Baker clutch. I pulled it out and it's actually more on the light copper side (a metallic, mirror like surface), so it seems EdM Fine Art or ILNP Iconic are closer to it. Essie Penny Talk or BL Champers are too light (and pink). Hmm, looks like I have BL Goss too, but I think it falls in the latter group.

No hurry!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love your spiderwebs!  And Pennywise is much nicer than I thought it would be - lovely manis!



Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> My last manis are:
> View attachment 62228
> View attachment 62229
> 
> ...



These are all pretty! I think I have the FUN, but maybe only the holo version.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2017)

So here's my stuff from Stackry. o_o I think I *may* have gone a bit overboard last month. But so many pretties! Btw, I didn't order Tonic Apotheke, they sent it by mistake instead of Uniporn. They're sending a replacement soon. 




My last few manis, first up is Bear Pawlish Holiday on the Moon. This was the polish that made me want to join HHC. Very unique. 






Femme Fatale Megara, a cool thermal. I'm trying to get through as many untried thermals as possible. Just ordered the 6 LLP exclusives o_o.







My current mani is also Femme Fatale: But a Dream with Femme Fatale Glass Carnival. But a Dream is very sheer, 4 coats and still VNL, and the thermal is more subtle, but still works (I think it was pretty subtle originally)


----------



## boschicka (Nov 7, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> So here's my stuff from Stackry. o_o I think I *may* have gone a bit overboard last month. But so many pretties! Btw, I didn't order Tonic Apotheke, they sent it by mistake instead of Uniporn. They're sending a replacement soon.
> 
> My last few manis, first up is Bear Pawlish Holiday on the Moon. This was the polish that made me want to join HHC. Very unique.
> 
> ...



Holy amazing haul!!!  I love the format you use to share your manis.  It really helps us to see everything about the polishes.

Btw, what ever happened to Bear Pawlish?  I'm new to the scene, so I have no clue.  Also, I can't follow which person is behind which brand.  Kills me when a maker will comment with their actual names on FB on a more general polish page.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Holy amazing haul!!!  I love the format you use to share your manis.  It really helps us to see everything about the polishes.
> 
> Btw, what ever happened to Bear Pawlish?  I'm new to the scene, so I have no clue.  Also, I can't follow which person is behind which brand.  Kills me when a maker will comment with their actual names on FB on a more general polish page.



Thank you!

Tennessee (the Bear Pawlish lady) has had some health issues, so she had to stop making polishes. She's lost her sense of smell and I think she's had some serious trouble with her sinuses. Apparently she's getting better, but wasn't sure if she will start making polish again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> So here's my stuff from Stackry. o_o I think I *may* have gone a bit overboard last month. But so many pretties! Btw, I didn't order Tonic Apotheke, they sent it by mistake instead of Uniporn. They're sending a replacement soon.
> 
> View attachment 62276
> 
> ...



Stunning haul!  
Love your manis, the Bear is really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Tennessee (the Bear Pawlish lady) has had some health issues, so she had to stop making polishes. She's lost her sense of smell and I think she's had some serious trouble with her sinuses. Apparently she's getting better, but wasn't sure if she will start making polish again.



I hadn't heard that, I just remember about a year ago she said she was closing till Xmas, and she never came back.  That's such a shame, she made some lovely polishes.  If you do hear she's back, please let us know.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning haul!
> Love your manis, the Bear is really pretty.


Thank you! Yes, the Bear is pretty special.



PearlyQueen said:


> I hadn't heard that, I just remember about a year ago she said she was closing till Xmas, and she never came back.  That's such a shame, she made some lovely polishes.  If you do hear she's back, please let us know.



Will do. I like her polishes too, it is a shame she's not able to make more.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2017)

Here are my latest manis:

First is Great Lakes Lacquer Coney Island Queen with Indigo Bananas Island Universe (holo)







Next is Zoya Daul (2012 untried) with Nails Inc Fleet Street. Meh. It was okay, but sheer, and I seemed to end up with huge amount of shrinkage. Actually that partly might be down to my topcoat. I've been using the Essence gel top coat for a while, but I seem to be getting more shrinkage than before. I have ordered a Tonic Topper from Femme Fatale, hopefully it'll be here soon and it'll work better.





My current mani is Vapid Lacquer Spellcaster with Powder Perfect Elysium







Wonder if EP will do a Black Friday sale? Probably not and if it's the current stock, I wouldn't bother anyway. I want a good few PfDs and I think Illyrian will have some exclusives too. I'd rather concentrate on those. And yay, I don't love the new Glams, so that's money saved. I do like the new Tonics though, but they're not LE.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis:
> 
> First is Great Lakes Lacquer Coney Island Queen with Indigo Bananas Island Universe (holo)
> 
> ...



These are cute, the first two look great together, and I love the Vapid!

I see there is an EP Black Friday event tonight.  Mystery release (you know how we love those)...  restock (one I like - Clockwork Castle - , but no)... 25% off "selected polishes", so not the one I want I guess!

I've already way overspent today...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are cute, the first two look great together, and I love the Vapid!
> 
> I see there is an EP Black Friday event tonight.  Mystery release (you know how we love those)...  restock (one I like - Clockwork Castle - , but no)... 25% off "selected polishes", so not the one I want I guess!
> 
> I've already way overspent today...



I passed on the EP launch too. If the mystery is really pretty, perhaps I'll get it second hand. She must have made a lot as it was still available nearly 2 hours later. Or maybe people didn't have the money to spend.

What did you buy today? I ordered a good few PfDs and 3 Illyrians as well as some Girly Bits and a couple of CbLs (from Girly Bits). Thought about getting some KBShimmers and ILNPs, but Harlow didn't have everything I wanted in stock, so passed on those in the end.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> I passed on the EP launch too. If the mystery is really pretty, perhaps I'll get it second hand. She must have made a lot as it was still available nearly 2 hours later. Or maybe people didn't have the money to spend.
> 
> What did you buy today? I ordered a good few PfDs and 3 Illyrians as well as some Girly Bits and a couple of CbLs (from Girly Bits). Thought about getting some KBShimmers and ILNPs, but Harlow didn't have everything I wanted in stock, so passed on those in the end.



Oh I had to stop myself, could happily have got more but I spent way over my budget:
Envy
Powder Perfect
Grace-full
Dreamland
Pahlish
Potion
Polished for Days

I was really close to buying from Anonymous, Girly Bits, Illyrian and a few others, but I had to give myself a good talking to!  That's the problem when you've been skipping so many releases all year, when a decent discount comes along, you just want to grab everything.  
Thankfully, the sales outside of the nail polish world were pretty much non-existent, I had loads of other things I had my eye on and not a single one was reduced, so I blew the money on more shiny flakey goodies!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 24, 2017)

Has anyone ordered from KL Polish? klpolish.com
Thoughts on their polishes? 

They are having a huge birthday sale at the moment & an even bigger sale for Cyber Monday. Thinking of placing an order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2017)

Dolly Snow said:


> Has anyone ordered from KL Polish? klpolish.com
> Thoughts on their polishes?
> 
> They are having a huge birthday sale at the moment & an even bigger sale for Cyber Monday. Thinking of placing an order.



Sorry, I don't know them at all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2017)

My latest mani is Pahlish Train Underwater:


I've been so busy with visitors this last week I've had no time to change it, so I've been living with tipwear!  The good news is that this is stunning, so I didn't really mind.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh I had to stop myself, could happily have got more but I spent way over my budget:
> Envy
> Powder Perfect
> Grace-full
> ...



Ooh what did you get from Pahlish? I saw they had some nice new polishes.

It's tough when you're on a tight budget. I have been buying lots as it is, but there's still so much I want, constantly. I was happy with how restrained I was yesterday though. 

It looked like a lot of people had trouble with checking out on the EP site, there were a lot of annoyed people on the FB group. I'm glad I didn't even bother.  

I only ordered some Christmas stuff for my daughter, nothing else. 

I've also been very busy with trying to find a new car and going to concerts, on top of the everyday hectic life of a single mum with 3 children, a dog and 3 cats! 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish Train Underwater:
> View attachment 62462
> 
> I've been so busy with visitors this last week I've had no time to change it, so I've been living with tipwear!  The good news is that this is stunning, so I didn't really mind.



Ooh pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh what did you get from Pahlish? I saw they had some nice new polishes.
> 
> It's tough when you're on a tight budget. I have been buying lots as it is, but there's still so much I want, constantly. I was happy with how restrained I was yesterday though.
> 
> ...


I managed to put the first 3 items on the EP site into my basket easily, but I wasn't planning to shop, just curious!  They're all sold out now.  I guess it's just as well I didn't try to check out!
I'm glad someone was restrained yesterday, because I sure wasn't.
My Pahlish list:
The Mouse King
 Borealis 
 Glittoris
 Kyary
 Don't Blink
 Leda
 Wavelength 
 Equinox
 Four Calling Birds
 Kawaii
 Twelve Drummers Drumming
 U-Pick 
 Seven Swans a Swimming
 Nine Ladies Dancing 
 Tangled Tinsel

Two of them were free with purchase, everything was reduced and I got free UK shipping, so a decent deal if a bit expensive!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2017)

Dolly Snow said:


> Has anyone ordered from KL Polish? klpolish.com
> Thoughts on their polishes?
> 
> They are having a huge birthday sale at the moment & an even bigger sale for Cyber Monday. Thinking of placing an order.



Sorry, I don't know them either.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I managed to put the first 3 items on the EP site into my basket easily, but I wasn't planning to shop, just curious!  They're all sold out now.  I guess it's just as well I didn't try to check out!
> I'm glad someone was restrained yesterday, because I sure wasn't.
> My Pahlish list:
> The Mouse King
> ...



Ooh some great choices there! I'll be sure to make a note for our next swap!  

Looking at the prices and free shipping, I think it's actually a great deal. Obviously not cheap on the whole, but cheap per polish, iyswim.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2017)

Here my latest manis. Quite a few actually. 

First is Top Shelf Lacquer Sweet Berry Sangria with Ever After I Wanna Be a Part of It!





Glam Polish You'll Be in My Heart with Glam Polish Love is an Open Door





Glisten & Glow Mrs. Peacock in the Billiard Room with Picture Polish Geode. The G&G was pretty awful, chipped within a day. Meh.





Eye Candy Liquid Gold (2012 untried) with H&M Pastel Dots. I actually really liked this one, very glowy! Pretty nice formula too.






Glam Polish Take a Bow with Glam Polish The Best Futterwacken in All of Witzend





My current mani is Tonic Polish Alchemy with Different Dimension Unearthly. I really like both of these, and they're made for each other.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh some great choices there! I'll be sure to make a note for our next swap!
> 
> Looking at the prices and free shipping, I think it's actually a great deal. Obviously not cheap on the whole, but cheap per polish, iyswim.



Noted!  Pahlish always does Black Friday well, it's usually my biggest order of the day, and I agree, it's a steal when you see how much you get for your money.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Here my latest manis. Quite a few actually.
> 
> First is Top Shelf Lacquer Sweet Berry Sangria with Ever After I Wanna Be a Part of It!
> 
> ...



I love loads of these!  I don't have any Top Shelf, but that's a stunner.  I also love You'll Be In My Heart, not sure why I don't have it!
What a shame the G&G is so chippy, it's another gorgeous polish.  Eye Candy's another brand I don't know, and the Tonic is lovely too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love loads of these!  I don't have any Top Shelf, but that's a stunner.  I also love You'll Be In My Heart, not sure why I don't have it!
> What a shame the G&G is so chippy, it's another gorgeous polish.  Eye Candy's another brand I don't know, and the Tonic is lovely too.



Thank you! 

Eye Candy is (was) sold in Sainsbury's. I have 3 of them, one is a crackle polish and that was rubbish, but this one was really nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2017)

vishnu priya said:


> I believe that nail polishes are fairly much reasonable quality, which is why I think the top cover is the most significant. To that end, I nominate Seche Vite, a simple dry top cover that is also magic. It changes any mani into a bright, self-leveled pleasure. I’m a big fan to collect nail polish



I personally don't like Seche Vite. It makes polishes shrink on me and it goes gloopy very quickly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2017)

My latest mani is KBShimmer Pretty in Punk:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2017)

This week's mani is Glam Polish It's LeviOsa, Not LeviosA




Another one I'm really pleased with!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is KBShimmer Pretty in Punk:
> View attachment 62531
> View attachment 62532
> 
> ...



Pretty. I sold this one, but I did keep the Girly Bits dupe and probably another 2 or 3 others!  




PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Glam Polish It's LeviOsa, Not LeviosA
> 
> View attachment 62542
> View attachment 62543
> ...



Nice! I don't think I got this one. I got the Ron polish from the duo, but not this.

Ugh, I've been so busy, haven't really had time to reply properly. I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## MRV (Dec 5, 2017)

The EP Black Friday is now available.

I did not even know about it until yesterday I think, and it seems to be there now.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2017)

MRV said:


> The EP Black Friday is now available.
> 
> I did not even know about it until yesterday I think, and it seems to be there now.



Yeah, this was released on Black Friday and sold out, but maybe she'd made more? I'm waiting to see swatches first, someone said in the Facebook group that they live very close to Chelsea, so she might receive it today. But I probably won't bother, it'll add up to $19.50 with shipping and consolidation fee to my Stackry box and it would have to be very special for me to buy it now.

Have you bought it?


----------



## MRV (Dec 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, this was released on Black Friday and sold out, but maybe she'd made more? I'm waiting to see swatches first, someone said in the Facebook group that they live very close to Chelsea, so she might receive it today. But I probably won't bother, it'll add up to $19.50 with shipping and consolidation fee to my Stackry box and it would have to be very special for me to buy it now.
> 
> Have you bought it?



Makes sense for you. Yeah, I got it plus one that I hadn't ordered yet (that's the optimum amount for me - no taxes), although I've been thinking of not buying much any more, haven't yet pushed the button for FF this month either.

Talking about EP, I was wondering the other day about the Nov and Dec monthlies. They are not out yet? Hope I have not missed out on them.

And, is the cart back?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2017)

Please post all EP spoilers here when you have them!  I'm not in the FB group and I think they require someone to vouch for you now, so I can't be bothered.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2017)

MRV said:


> Makes sense for you. Yeah, I got it plus one that I hadn't ordered yet (that's the optimum amount for me - no taxes), although I've been thinking of not buying much any more, haven't yet pushed the button for FF this month either.
> 
> Talking about EP, I was wondering the other day about the Nov and Dec monthlies. They are not out yet? Hope I have not missed out on them.
> 
> And, is the cart back?



No news on November and December so far.

I believe the cart hold won't be back, it's Big Cartel's decision, not EP's.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Please post all EP spoilers here when you have them!  I'm not in the FB group and I think they require someone to vouch for you now, so I can't be bothered.



Sure. If you want someone to vouch for you, I'd be happy to, just message me with your Facebook name. I'm in the Spoilers group and the EP Fans group. I got kicked out of the other one for saying that it was ridiculous that people were selling their Liquid Love free polishes for $25+. Hohum.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2017)

Right I have 10 minutes before I have to cook dinner to post some haul and mani pictures.

My Femme Fatale UK group buy from October/November (incl. 2 of the Beauty So Fly exclusives):




I've only ordered the 2 cotms, I just don't have the funds to buy the Labyrinth polishes right now. I only really like 3 anyway. I want a lot of Tonics instead, the restock is this Saturday on the Tonic site.

Manis: First one is Marks & Spencer Lilac (2012 untried) with L. A. Girl Double Platinum




Next is Femme Fatale Red Riding Hood (thermal) with Femme Fatale Eventide


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Sure. If you want someone to vouch for you, I'd be happy to, just message me with your Facebook name. I'm in the Spoilers group and the EP Fans group. I got kicked out of the other one for saying that it was ridiculous that people were selling their Liquid Love free polishes for $25+. Hohum.



Thank you for the kind offer.

They kicked you out of a group for honesty. Lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2017)

A few more manis, next up is Polished for Days Aurora with Too Fancy Lacquer The Patronus Charm and foil stamping. I was really pleased with how the stamping turned out and Aurora is stunning too.







I've decided I'd do at least 2 winter/Christmas themed nail art a week. I've got really lazy with nail art and I miss doing it, so I'm going to try very hard.

My second one is Cupcake Polish Blood Hound with Bear Pawlish Love Song. I stamped with China Glaze Wanderlust because I thought white would be a bit too stark. 





My current mani is Femme Fatale Odelette. Trying to go through my untried thermals this winter, I have so many, I'm afraid they'll stop working before I get round to using them.







Right, that's me done.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2017)

That foil stamping is perfection and the pink Xmas mani is wonderful too!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> That foil stamping is perfection and the pink Xmas mani is wonderful too!



Aaw thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 6, 2017)

EP spoilers! It's brown! So glad I didn't buy it!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 6, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> EP spoilers! It's brown! So glad I didn't buy it!



Phew! Same, glad I passed.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Phew! Same, glad I passed.



Yeah, me too. It looks like baby poo.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2017)

EP pre-order for November, December and Holiday 2017 this Sunday! 

Let's hope none of them will look like baby poo.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 8, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> EP pre-order for November, December and Holiday 2017 this Sunday!
> 
> Let's hope none of them will look like baby poo.



  Here's hoping!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm back and forth on the Tonic release today.  What are you all picking up?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm back and forth on the Tonic release today.  What are you all picking up?



Nothing. 

Not because I don't like them, I do very much, but since it's a pre-order, I'm going to wait until after Christmas to order. It's partly for financial reasons and partly because I don't want anything in my Stackry box until the new year. I need to empty it by the 15th and this order wouldn't arrive by then. 

I will buy the holiday duo and the new MM trio. I already have the Golden Girls ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2017)

Well, I've begrudgingly ordered the 3 EP mysteries, really hope they'll be worth it. Spending $52.50 on a 3 unseen polishes was pretty hard. I'm definitely done with her mysteries though.


----------



## MRV (Dec 11, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> EP pre-order for November, December and Holiday 2017 this Sunday!
> 
> Let's hope none of them will look like baby poo.


I don’t mind the brown but I almost missed out on these. There was no message, I just happened to check my mails late last night.

I don’t think she will make any more monthly mysteries. I just need the cart or a preorder, or it’s not going to happen. (You have to write your contact info and all!)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2017)

MRV said:


> I don’t mind the brown but I almost missed out on these. There was no message, I just happened to check my mails late last night.
> I don’t think she will make any more monthly mysteries. I just need the cart or a preorder, or it’s not going to happen. (You have to write your contact info and all!)



Weird, I got an e-mail a few days ago. Glad you didn't miss out after all.

I think she will. But I'm not buying. I'm also not buying if she's not providing any swatches in advance. I'd rather spend $12-13 on Tonics than $16 on EPs and have all the hassle of her restocks. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2017)

Phew, I was so busy all week, I didn't have any time to come on here. Can't believe there's only 9 days left until Christmas. I've been trying to buy presents for my children, but this year they're proving a bit more difficult than usual. Getting there though. 

My Stackry package is out for delivery, it was scheduled for yesterday, but I missed it. I'm definitely not missing it today. My Girly Bits order came the other day, I love her polishes so much. 




Also here are some recent mani pictures. First is Vapid Lacquer Cyber Punk with Different Dimension Morning Star. The Vapid is amazing!







Next is Femme Fatale Deepsea Charm (thermal) with Femme Fatale Snowy Bramble. The thermal is a bit more subtle than others, but I do like it. And considering that it's 4 years old, it's still transitioning.





Next is Bear Pawlish The Pigeon with Cupcake Polish Shuttle Ride. The stamping was kind of inspired by my jumper, plus it was on the day when we had a tiny bit of snow.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

MRV said:


> The EP Black Friday is now available.
> 
> I did not even know about it until yesterday I think, and it seems to be there now.



I skipped this, mysteries are now officially annoying me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

MRV said:


> Makes sense for you. Yeah, I got it plus one that I hadn't ordered yet (that's the optimum amount for me - no taxes), although I've been thinking of not buying much any more, haven't yet pushed the button for FF this month either.
> 
> Talking about EP, I was wondering the other day about the Nov and Dec monthlies. They are not out yet? Hope I have not missed out on them.
> 
> And, is the cart back?



I look forward to hearing what you think of it!  What other did you get?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Right I have 10 minutes before I have to cook dinner to post some haul and mani pictures.
> 
> My Femme Fatale UK group buy from October/November (incl. 2 of the Beauty So Fly exclusives):
> 
> ...



Nice haul - especially like the look of the Tonic.  I'm finding I'm skipping FF now, too many other things I want these days, and I often find them a bit disappointing IRL compared to online.  So no Labyrinths for me, though a couple of them do appeal.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis, next up is Polished for Days Aurora with Too Fancy Lacquer The Patronus Charm and foil stamping. I was really pleased with how the stamping turned out and Aurora is stunning too.
> 
> View attachment 62552
> View attachment 62553
> ...



That first mani is to die for!  I have Aurora and it looks awesome, and your stamping is absolutely stunning.  Love it!  The pink one looks so pretty too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> EP spoilers! It's brown! So glad I didn't buy it!
> 
> View attachment 62565
> View attachment 62566
> ...



I have to say, i quite like it!  Not enough to buy it alone though, no regrets!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm back and forth on the Tonic release today.  What are you all picking up?



I want several, but again I skipped, I need to be better at not buying everything!  Hopefully I'll get them eventually.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I've begrudgingly ordered the 3 EP mysteries, really hope they'll be worth it. Spending $52.50 on a 3 unseen polishes was pretty hard. I'm definitely done with her mysteries though.



I got them too, wondering what she'll do next year to see if I'll be involved or not.  I remember back in the day the monthlies were not mysteries, that was so much better.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Phew, I was so busy all week, I didn't have any time to come on here. Can't believe there's only 9 days left until Christmas. I've been trying to buy presents for my children, but this year they're proving a bit more difficult than usual. Getting there though.
> 
> My Stackry package is out for delivery, it was scheduled for yesterday, but I missed it. I'm definitely not missing it today. My Girly Bits order came the other day, I love her polishes so much.
> 
> ...



These are all lovely - and you definitely captured the spirit of the jumper!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice haul - especially like the look of the Tonic.  I'm finding I'm skipping FF now, too many other things I want these days, and I often find them a bit disappointing IRL compared to online.  So no Labyrinths for me, though a couple of them do appeal.



I've been feeling the same way about FF, but I've been in denial about it for some reason.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice haul - especially like the look of the Tonic.  I'm finding I'm skipping FF now, too many other things I want these days, and I often find them a bit disappointing IRL compared to online.  So no Labyrinths for me, though a couple of them do appeal.



Thank you! 

Really? I love FFs. I've been swatching my untried FFs to see what they look like, because they often look different in the bottle and there are so many pretties!



PearlyQueen said:


> That first mani is to die for!  I have Aurora and it looks awesome, and your stamping is absolutely stunning.  Love it!  The pink one looks so pretty too.



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> I have to say, i quite like it!  Not enough to buy it alone though, no regrets!



I think my issue is "quite like it" just isn't worth $16. (And I don't like it.)



PearlyQueen said:


> I got them too, wondering what she'll do next year to see if I'll be involved or not.  I remember back in the day the monthlies were not mysteries, that was so much better.



I remember that! It was much better.

I don't care what she does next, I'm finished with the mysteries once and for all.



PearlyQueen said:


> These are all lovely - and you definitely captured the spirit of the jumper!



Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2017)

My Stackry package has arrived. Enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2017)

Two more manis I didn't get around to posting earlier. First is Illyrian Polish Enigma.







My current mani is Glam Polish Take on Me with Femme Fatale Gilded Rose. I'm going to try to do something more festive next.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

My latest mani is Polished for Days - Lurkers:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry package has arrived. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 62657
> View attachment 62658
> ...



Oh good grief, that's a delivery!!!  So many pretties, I'm in lust.  Especially the Tonics, I know what's next on my list now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Two more manis I didn't get around to posting earlier. First is Illyrian Polish Enigma.
> 
> View attachment 62661
> View attachment 62662
> ...



That Illyrian is another stunner, I think I have it and now I want to wear it!  
Also a pretty pink mani.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Polished for Days - Lurkers:
> View attachment 62667
> View attachment 62668



Great choice if I may say so!  



PearlyQueen said:


> Oh good grief, that's a delivery!!!  So many pretties, I'm in lust.  Especially the Tonics, I know what's next on my list now.



Thank you! I really love them all. I did spend a lot last month, so this month I've been really good. So far I've only ordered the 3 EPs and 2 FFs. I will order the Tonics before the end of the month though, I want the 3 new Multichrome Madness exclusives and the giftset.




PearlyQueen said:


> That Illyrian is another stunner, I think I have it and now I want to wear it!
> Also a pretty pink mani.



Thank you! I actually ordered the Illyrian by mistake, I didn't really like the green flakies, but the shift is really pretty and the flakies look like they glow, it's a very nice polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Great choice if I may say so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may indeed, I love it, thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> You may indeed, I love it, thank you!



You're welcome! Glad you like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2017)

My tiny little Femme Fatale order (only the cotms this month):




I've just ordered a couple of purple samples in the sample sale, but those won't be here until February.

Still being very good and have only bought 7 polishes so far this month. 

Here are a couple more recent manis, first is Tonic Polish Slitherin' with freehand fairy lights nail art. 





My current mani is Pahlish Asteroid B-612 with Enchanted Polish Cray Cray (2012 untried!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 22, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> My tiny little Femme Fatale order (only the cotms this month):
> 
> View attachment 62714
> 
> ...




That's a pretty little package - the one on the right is such a lovely colour!
Well done on the cutting back too, I'm failing as i've bought EPs, Ever Afters and am about to buy Tonics...
Your manis are really pretty, your freehand drawing is impressive!  And your purple mani is really cute - is Cray Cray a glitter?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 23, 2017)

My latest manis!
Pahlish Gryffindor:



George Blue Lagoon:



Then I had about four attempts to nail vinyl it with a snowflake, ended up just sticking the cutout on!



Happy Xmas fellow nail polish addicts!
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2017)

Extremely disappointed with the EP mysteries. Apparently they're dupes for Austin Powers, Sour Patch Kid and Britney Spearmint. I have 2 of them and do not like the orange. I'm definitely done with her mysteries, but also quite likely her brand as a whole.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Extremely disappointed with the EP mysteries. Apparently they're dupes for Austin Powers, Sour Patch Kid and Britney Spearmint. I have 2 of them and do not like the orange. I'm definitely done with her mysteries, but also quite likely her brand as a whole.



Wow. I am with you 100%.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Wow. I am with you 100%.



I cannot believe that these (and the others she released this year) were the most requested. She is delusional. But then again, how would she know, she doesn't have any interaction with her fans/customers. She is literally the only maker I'm aware of that's not in any of her fan groups. Anyway, I'm done with her mysteries. If she brings out ones I like and I can buy them second hand, that's good, if not, I'll live.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a pretty little package - the one on the right is such a lovely colour!
> Well done on the cutting back too, I'm failing as i've bought EPs, Ever Afters and am about to buy Tonics...
> Your manis are really pretty, your freehand drawing is impressive!  And your purple mani is really cute - is Cray Cray a glitter?



I'm also planning on getting the new Tonics (5) this month, so that will bring my total to 12. Not too bad. But seriously regretting the $52 I spent on the EPs.  
Thank you! Cray Cray is very fine holo glitter. 




PearlyQueen said:


> My latest manis!
> Pahlish Gryffindor:
> View attachment 62755
> 
> ...



Pretty! Ooh look at you attempting nail art!

Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2017)

A little haul from Mei Mei through a friend (I was muling for her from the US and we've finally managed to meet up and swap our polishes). She gifted me the topcoat.




My last couple of manis, first up is Femme Fatale Aurora (thermal) with Sayuri The World is Yours (from my favourites list):








My current and very festive mani is Enchanted Polish Desert Night Sky with some stamping and vinyls. I really like it, but the EP was very thick and hard to use. I had to add thinner to it.







Merry Christmas!


----------



## MRV (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Xmas all! It’s soon time for Joulupukki :theoriginalsanta: to descent here from Korvatunturi in Lapland (or from Anita’s super pretty nails!  )


----------



## MRV (Dec 24, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> I look forward to hearing what you think of it!  What other did you get?


I got the polishes the other day. The brown one does not look too bad. It seems to have some golden glitter in it and it’s on the taupe side. I have not swatched it though so we’ll see. The other one was only Charmed. I had not ordered it before.


Anitacska said:


> Extremely disappointed with the EP mysteries. Apparently they're dupes for Austin Powers, Sour Patch Kid and Britney Spearmint. I have 2 of them and do not like the orange. I'm definitely done with her mysteries, but also quite likely her brand as a whole.
> 
> View attachment 62761


I have not received these yet though. I also think they do not look like ’the most requested ones’.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Extremely disappointed with the EP mysteries. Apparently they're dupes for Austin Powers, Sour Patch Kid and Britney Spearmint. I have 2 of them and do not like the orange. I'm definitely done with her mysteries, but also quite likely her brand as a whole.
> 
> View attachment 62761



These are even more disappointing in person.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2017)

boschicka said:


> These are even more disappointing in person.



Oh dear. 

People are now saying that Holiday isn't an Austin Powers dupe, just a gold holo. I have AP and it's really pretty, so while I wasn't keen on having a dupe, at least it was an interesting colour. Plain gold holo is meh. 

Britney Spearmint is nice, but I have it already. I think my biggest problem with these mysteries, well, two big problems, are that hardly any of them were bright and pretty and they're not the colours everyone was expecting. While I have dupes of a few very coveted ones, at least an Awesomeness or IKOABD dupe would have been pretty. And I really wanted Ocean Potion and December 2012.  

Regardless of whether she carries on with the mysteries next year or not, I'm out. I'd rather buy second hand for more money than from her. Ugh.

Edited to add: Apparently December isn't really a dupe of anything either, from what I've seen it's like a mix of Britney Spearmint and A Little Fishy Told Me. I can't see how Little Fishy was that coveted, I've seen it for sale at just over retail several times.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 27, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear.
> People are now saying that Holiday isn't an Austin Powers dupe, just a gold holo. I have AP and it's really pretty, so while I wasn't keen on having a dupe, at least it was an interesting colour. Plain gold holo is meh.
> Britney Spearmint is nice, but I have it already. I think my biggest problem with these mysteries, well, two big problems, are that hardly any of them were bright and pretty and they're not the colours everyone was expecting. While I have dupes of a few very coveted ones, at least an Awesomeness or IKOABD dupe would have been pretty. And I really wanted Ocean Potion and December 2012.
> Regardless of whether she carries on with the mysteries next year or not, I'm out. I'd rather buy second hand for more money than from her. Ugh.
> Edited to add: Apparently December isn't really a dupe of anything either, from what I've seen it's like a mix of Britney Spearmint and A Little Fishy Told Me. I can't see how Little Fishy was that coveted, I've seen it for sale at just over retail several times.



I agree with it all.  Also, these colors for Nov, Dec, and Holiday just don't make sense.  I'm done with the brand as well.  There are plenty more interesting polishes elsewhere.  This was such a waste of money.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Extremely disappointed with the EP mysteries. Apparently they're dupes for Austin Powers, Sour Patch Kid and Britney Spearmint. I have 2 of them and do not like the orange. I'm definitely done with her mysteries, but also quite likely her brand as a whole.
> 
> View attachment 62761



Another pile of pants... 
Actually the gold looks vaguely pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> A little haul from Mei Mei through a friend (I was muling for her from the US and we've finally managed to meet up and swap our polishes). She gifted me the topcoat.
> 
> View attachment 62762
> 
> ...



I love this mani, so festive and the colours work fantastically.
Pretty little haul too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I agree with it all.  Also, these colors for Nov, Dec, and Holiday just don't make sense.  I'm done with the brand as well.  There are plenty more interesting polishes elsewhere.  This was such a waste of money.



I feel vaguely conned by the whole year of nostalgia.  I feel as though hardly anyone bought into her "year of shimmers" last year and she thought she could suck everyone back in by promising all the best polishes she'd ever done, then put out whatever old crap she could get her hands on.  Where's my Awesomeness???  I can guarantee that would be one of the most requested.  With Ocean Potion.  And Marge's Blue Beehive.  Things with strong pretty colours.  And I so wanted a Penny Lane dupe.  But no.  We got a whole heap of greys, a pile of pastels and a couple of WTF???  
I'm also done with her mysteries, and anything else will have to be good to get me back.  I've got the latest 3 sitting at Stackry on their own, such an annoyance now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2017)

On a happier note, here's my new mani:







Glam Polish Just Keep Swimming, Swimming, Swimming

So stuffed with pretty flakies and a gorgeous array of colours coming through.  Very happy with this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2017)

PearlyQueen said:


> Another pile of pants...
> Actually the gold looks vaguely pretty.



It looks okay. Apparently it's not a dupe for Austin Powers, just a random gold polish. The blue/green is also not a proper dupe for Britney, people say the base colour is more like A Little Fishy Told Me, but with similar sheen to Britney. And the orange, is well, orange.




PearlyQueen said:


> I love this mani, so festive and the colours work fantastically.
> Pretty little haul too!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> I feel vaguely conned by the whole year of nostalgia.  I feel as though hardly anyone bought into her "year of shimmers" last year and she thought she could suck everyone back in by promising all the best polishes she'd ever done, then put out whatever old crap she could get her hands on.  Where's my Awesomeness???  I can guarantee that would be one of the most requested.  With Ocean Potion.  And Marge's Blue Beehive.  Things with strong pretty colours.  And I so wanted a Penny Lane dupe.  But no.  We got a whole heap of greys, a pile of pastels and a couple of WTF???
> I'm also done with her mysteries, and anything else will have to be good to get me back.  I've got the latest 3 sitting at Stackry on their own, such an annoyance now.



Totally agree with you. I also only have the 3 EPs in there, although I do have 3 Illyrians on the way to join them and once my Tonic order's shipped, there'll be a good few. 




PearlyQueen said:


> On a happier note, here's my new mani:
> View attachment 62787
> View attachment 62788
> 
> ...


Pretty mani. I don't have this one. This year Glam Polish just didn't excite me that much. I still bought 50, but considering how many she releases each month, I guess that's not a lot. Still I'm quite happy she's on hiatus at the moment, at least I don't have to worry about Glam releases.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year Ladies! Hope it's a good one!

Here are the few latest manis. Nothing exciting, not been fussed about doing any nail art after Christmas. Don't think I'll do anything for new year's either, just trimmed down both my pointer finger nails, they're peeling like crazy, don't know why. I also had side breaks on both my little finger nails and my right ring finger nail still has one, hasn't managed to reach the free edge yet.

First up is Glam Polish Chaos with Illyrian Polish Nimbus





Next is Takko C.R.E.A.M. with Glam Polish I Really Do Love That Hat





My current mani is Takko Dazed & Confused with Polish Me Silly Sparks


----------



## boschicka (Dec 31, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Happy new year Ladies! Hope it's a good one!
> 
> Here are the few latest manis. Nothing exciting, not been fussed about doing any nail art after Christmas. Don't think I'll do anything for new year's either, just trimmed down both my pointer finger nails, they're peeling like crazy, don't know why. I also had side breaks on both my little finger nails and my right ring finger nail still has one, hasn't managed to reach the free edge yet.
> 
> ...



Boo for nail troubles, but lovely manis. I especially like the blue Glam/Illyrian.

Anyone participate in the Vapid Purge or any other year end sales?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Boo for nail troubles, but lovely manis. I especially like the blue Glam/Illyrian.
> 
> Anyone participate in the Vapid Purge or any other year end sales?



Thank you. 

No money for sales.  Christmas is expensive with 3 children. Did you buy anything?


----------



## boschicka (Dec 31, 2017)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No money for sales.  Christmas is expensive with 3 children. Did you buy anything?



Well, I hope you all had a wonderful holiday.  Just Colores De Carol, Lollipop Lacquer, and the Vapid Purge for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2018)

Surprise EP restock!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Happy new year Ladies! Hope it's a good one!
> 
> Here are the few latest manis. Nothing exciting, not been fussed about doing any nail art after Christmas. Don't think I'll do anything for new year's either, just trimmed down both my pointer finger nails, they're peeling like crazy, don't know why. I also had side breaks on both my little finger nails and my right ring finger nail still has one, hasn't managed to reach the free edge yet.
> 
> ...



Happy New Year all!
It's so annoying when your nails just won't stop breaking, I hope you find a solution soon.
Your manis are all pretty, love the blues and the last Takko is lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Boo for nail troubles, but lovely manis. I especially like the blue Glam/Illyrian.
> 
> Anyone participate in the Vapid Purge or any other year end sales?



Sadly I've overspent already, without hitting nail sales!  I must admit though that none of "my" brands have had anything on offer I really wanted that much - I suspect they all just do Black Friday these days.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, I hope you all had a wonderful holiday.  Just Colores De Carol, Lollipop Lacquer, and the Vapid Purge for me.



Oo, hope you love them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 4, 2018)

My new mani is Starrily Goodnight Moon:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Well, I hope you all had a wonderful holiday.  Just Colores De Carol, Lollipop Lacquer, and the Vapid Purge for me.



Luckily I didn't know about the Vapid one, although I'm not a huge Vapid fan. I like the polishes I have, but I don't follow the brand that closely.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Happy New Year all!
> It's so annoying when your nails just won't stop breaking, I hope you find a solution soon.
> Your manis are all pretty, love the blues and the last Takko is lovely.



Thank you.

I think it's the combination of cold weather and too much cleaning. They'll sort themselves out eventually.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Starrily Goodnight Moon:
> View attachment 62839
> View attachment 62840



Ooh nice! 

Starrily is a brand I completely stopped buying.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2018)

So this EP restock was ridiculous. Firstly, announce the mysteries as the most requested ones, don't bring back the actual most requested ones, and then do an unannounced restock of IKOABD and Marge, literally the two most requested polishes! WTF? And then of course they sold out quickly. At least she kept restocking them what looked like 10 bottles at a time as they kept selling out very quickly. She needs to sort her shit out as this is ridiculous. I regret that I panic bought the Sparkling Red Wine one even though I've never heard of it. Hopefully it's nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2018)

A couple of my recent manis, first up is Bow Polish Quasar with Dollish Polish The Prophecy of Jen







My current mani is China Glaze Flying Dragon (2012 untried - yep, still working on those) with Polished for Days I Love You Snow Much


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2018)

My Polish collection has never been what my makeup collection is. I think it was mainly because I couldn't find a polish that would stay on my fingernails for more than 24 hours without going to a salon. That has recently changed the Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Polish is all that I use now. I happily paint my nails once a week again and it lasts! I have a job that can be very hands-on and I don't see chipping for at least 3 days. I just wish the color range was more extensive. Maybe it's a good thing that it's not. My main frustration is the gel top coat. It goops up way too quickly for my liking. I'm willing to put up with it to have lasting polish. Anyone else try this formula and like it? If you have is there another brand that has similar results? Let me know, please.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> My Polish collection has never been what my makeup collection is. I think it was mainly because I couldn't find a polish that would stay on my fingernails for more than 24 hours without going to a salon. That has recently changed the Sally Hansen  Miracle Gel Polish is all that I use now. I happy paint my nails once a week again and it lasts! I have a job that can be very hands-on and I see chipping for at least 3 days. I just wish the color range was more extensive. Maybe it's a good thing that it's not. My main frustration is the gel top coat. It goops up way too quickly for my liking. I'm willing to put up with it to have lasting polish. Anyone else try this formula and like it? If you have is there another brand that has similar results? Let me know, please.



Sorry, I don't use gel polish at all. I have way too many to get through, so I change my mani every other day and I'd get bored with the same colour for a week anyway.  Also, I find the colours boring. Indies are so much more exciting to me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 19, 2018)

EP restock tomorrow! Nothing of interest to me. (Erm, apparently it was today, lol.)




Where is everyone? I've been really busy with children and life. Will try to check back later with some mani pictures.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So this EP restock was ridiculous. Firstly, announce the mysteries as the most requested ones, don't bring back the actual most requested ones, and then do an unannounced restock of IKOABD and Marge, literally the two most requested polishes! WTF? And then of course they sold out quickly. At least she kept restocking them what looked like 10 bottles at a time as they kept selling out very quickly. She needs to sort her shit out as this is ridiculous. I regret that I panic bought the Sparkling Red Wine one even though I've never heard of it. Hopefully it's nice.



I know what you mean, but I'm so glad I got Marge - I hope Red Wine is nice too, because I jumped on it (rude not to as I was buying anyway!). 
They're in my Stackry box now, looking forward to seeing them!
No word on her monthlies theme for the year yet?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of my recent manis, first up is Bow Polish Quasar with Dollish Polish The Prophecy of Jen
> 
> View attachment 62841
> View attachment 62842
> ...



These are pretty!  I only have the six multichrome China Glaze polishes, never worn any of them.  I have dug them out to try at least one of them soon though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> My Polish collection has never been what my makeup collection is. I think it was mainly because I couldn't find a polish that would stay on my fingernails for more than 24 hours without going to a salon. That has recently changed the Sally Hansen Miracle Gel Polish is all that I use now. I happily paint my nails once a week again and it lasts! I have a job that can be very hands-on and I don't see chipping for at least 3 days. I just wish the color range was more extensive. Maybe it's a good thing that it's not. My main frustration is the gel top coat. It goops up way too quickly for my liking. I'm willing to put up with it to have lasting polish. Anyone else try this formula and like it? If you have is there another brand that has similar results? Let me know, please.



I only had gel nails once, and I was so bored with them after about a fortnight.  I waited till they came off naturally, but it took about 3 months - never again!  Glad you're happy with them though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> EP restock tomorrow! Nothing of interest to me. (Erm, apparently it was today, lol.)
> 
> View attachment 62934
> 
> ...



I'm still around, just been busy!  I had all I wanted from the EP restock already, thankfully.  When I had a look last night all but Pandore were still available - I suspect EP isn't as popular as it used to be, the days of crashing websites are long gone (though not before all stockists dumped them).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Last week's mani was Alchemy Lacquers Nixie Tears:



Really nice, it's been admired by colleagues too!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know what you mean, but I'm so glad I got Marge - I hope Red Wine is nice too, because I jumped on it (rude not to as I was buying anyway!).
> They're in my Stackry box now, looking forward to seeing them!
> No word on her monthlies theme for the year yet?



Nope, not a word. If they're mysteries, I definitely won't bother.

Someone posted a comparison picture of all 3 polishes, Sparkling Red Wine looks quite nice and I don't have Vampires Dessert, so that's fine. The new IKOABD looks more purple. 






PearlyQueen said:


> These are pretty!  I only have the six multichrome China Glaze polishes, never worn any of them.  I have dug them out to try at least one of them soon though!



Thank you. I have loads of China Glazes, but I hardly get around to using them. I tend to reach for indies nowadays, unless I'm going through my old untrieds or need something specific. 




PearlyQueen said:


> I'm still around, just been busy!  I had all I wanted from the EP restock already, thankfully.  When I had a look last night all but Pandore were still available - I suspect EP isn't as popular as it used to be, the days of crashing websites are long gone (though not before all stockists dumped them).



I didn't want anything either. Just as well as I got the date completely wrong, hahaha!

There's a big Tonic restock/sale starting tomorrow, but I've got all the polishes I've wanted from them, so I'm going to sit it out. There will be some newer colours launching next months, some prototypes they sold at Polish Con and group customs. I also have an order from them at Stackry, so I'm not short of Tonics.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Last week's mani was Alchemy Lacquers Nixie Tears:
> View attachment 62943
> 
> 
> Really nice, it's been admired by colleagues too!



Ooh it is very pretty! I have some Alchemy Lacquers, but not this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2018)

Right, it's time for me to spam you with my mani pictures from the last 2 weeks. No haul pictures as I've only bought very little and they've either gone to Stackry or are part of the Femme Fatale group buy and not due until February. I did buy from a UK destash, but she hasn't posted them yet.

First mani is Ever After Purrfect with Alchemy Lacquers Triton







Next is Femme Fatale End of the Storm (thermal). The warm state is less exciting, but it's cold enough that it doesn't show much.







Picture Polish Moscow with CrowsToes Tiki Torch (over the PP as it's very sheer). I wasn't a big fan of these. 





Superficially Colourful Lacquer Pass the Beans with Polished for Days White Christmas


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2018)

Next up is Femme Fatale Vial of Frost (thermal, one of my oldest ones from 2013) with Glam Polish Polish Fairy







Ozotic 534 (2012 untried) with Darling Diva Bitchcraft stamped with Dance Legend 93 Celia (sorry about the picture spam, multichrome holos do that to me).









Next up is Colors by Llarowe Fall in Love with Chicago with Enchanted Polish Dragon Egg (again, sorry about the picture spam) 









My current mani is Liquid Sky Lacquer Love is in the Air with FUN Lacquer 4 AM. Sadly a very gloomy day, so hardly any natural light.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Nope, not a word. If they're mysteries, I definitely won't bother.
> 
> Someone posted a comparison picture of all 3 polishes, Sparkling Red Wine looks quite nice and I don't have Vampires Dessert, so that's fine. The new IKOABD looks more purple.
> 
> ...




Oo, thanks for comparison pic, I think I'd have gone for SRW if I'd seen this anyway, and I too don't have Vampire's Dessert either (though I was hoping to get it back when I was paying out big for rare EPs, never came up), so I'm happy with my buy now!  New Marge looks mighty fine too, and I agree IKOABD looks more purple than the original, hope you love it!  I was looking at the Tonic sale earlier, there are several I fancy and don't have, I may just go for a few.  Cheers for the heads up for next restock!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Right, it's time for me to spam you with my mani pictures from the last 2 weeks. No haul pictures as I've only bought very little and they've either gone to Stackry or are part of the Femme Fatale group buy and not due until February. I did buy from a UK destash, but she hasn't posted them yet.
> 
> First mani is Ever After Purrfect with Alchemy Lacquers Triton
> 
> ...



These are nice!  I like Moscow, though I don't buy many PPs, including this one.  I've admired it in swatches before though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Next up is Femme Fatale Vial of Frost (thermal, one of my oldest ones from 2013) with Glam Polish Polish Fairy
> 
> View attachment 62958
> View attachment 62959
> ...



These are even nicer!  Vale of Frost is beautiful.  The Dragon Egg/CbL mani is yummy.  And your stamping is divine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 24, 2018)

My latest mani is China Glaze Want My Bawdy:


Not noticeably duochrome, though it's blue in some light and purple in others.  Formula was quite nice though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is China Glaze Want My Bawdy:
> View attachment 63012
> 
> Not noticeably duochrome, though it's blue in some light and purple in others.  Formula was quite nice though.



This is such a pretty colour. I remember wearing this, it was really nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, thanks for comparison pic, I think I'd have gone for SRW if I'd seen this anyway, and I too don't have Vampire's Dessert either (though I was hoping to get it back when I was paying out big for rare EPs, never came up), so I'm happy with my buy now!  New Marge looks mighty fine too, and I agree IKOABD looks more purple than the original, hope you love it!  I was looking at the Tonic sale earlier, there are several I fancy and don't have, I may just go for a few.  Cheers for the heads up for next restock!



You're welcome. The next Tonic restock is due on the 11th February and it'll be a pre-order. Did you buy anything in the sale? I was very good and didn't buckle.



PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice!  I like Moscow, though I don't buy many PPs, including this one.  I've admired it in swatches before though.



Thanks. I'm thinking of selling Moscow as I wasn't too keen on it, if you're interested, you can have it for £5 plus post. (or I can send it when we next do a decant swap to save on postage.)


PearlyQueen said:


> These are even nicer!  Vale of Frost is beautiful.  The Dragon Egg/CbL mani is yummy.  And your stamping is divine!



Thank you. 

Annoyingly the polishes I bought from a destash still haven't arrived. I've been given a couple of excuses. I'm sure she'll send, she's one of the admins in the Facebook group, but it's annoying. I paid for them last Monday! So no new polishes to show. I'll try to share manis later.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2018)

Here are my latest manis, first is Topshop Marshmallow with Glam Polish Happily Ever After





Colors by Llarowe Bikinis & Flip Flops with Glam Polish As If!





My current mani is Femme Fatale Pride Must Suffer Pain (thermal)






The warm state is a bit more green irl, it's really pretty and so reactive. Some people complained about this not reacting unless you put your hands in hot/cold water, but it works really well on me. Even in the warm bedroom the tips of my nails are purple as they don't touch my skin. Love FF thermals.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. The next Tonic restock is due on the 11th February and it'll be a pre-order. Did you buy anything in the sale? I was very good and didn't buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought a few Tonics - nothing new, but I don't own many so I picked up some I've been fancying:
Lagniappe
*Spellbound  
**Dulcinea  
**Fecundity 10 
**Dragon  Tears[
**Come  Wander
**Toxic 

Remind me about Moscow next time we're swapping, if you still have it!
Hope your goodies arrive soon!
*


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis, first is Topshop Marshmallow with Glam Polish Happily Ever After
> 
> View attachment 63054
> View attachment 63055
> ...



These are all lovely - and it's great to hear of a thermal that's properly impressive!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2018)

My latest mani is Pahlish Winds of the Cloud City:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought a few Tonics - nothing new, but I don't own many so I picked up some I've been fancying:
> Lagniappe
> *Spellbound
> **Dulcinea
> ...



Great choices! Toxic was the polish that sucked me into Tonic (and yet it's still sitting untried in my Tonic drawer). Spellbound was another one of my first Tonics (and is also untried). They are all really pretty. I was good and held out without buying anything, but I will definitely get some of the new stuff at the next restock. I also have 8 of them sitting at Stackry, so not short of Tonics.   
Thanks. She's given me a different excuse now and is apparently spending them tomorrow. They'd better arrive by Friday or I'll ask for my money back. But the polishes were a very good deal and I actually got Cupcake Polish #skwad  which is an old group exclusive, so I would really rather have that than my money back. Ugh.



PearlyQueen said:


> These are all lovely - and it's great to hear of a thermal that's properly impressive!


Thank you. I was going with a very pastely theme there, not sure why.




PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish Winds of the Cloud City:
> View attachment 63069



Ooh this is very pretty! 

All the polishes have arrived at my Stackry box and I haven't got any plans to buy polishes in the next few days, but still have about 8 days left before I have to empty out my box. Don't know what to do. With my luck there'll be some unannounced restock with polishes I must have and super fast shipping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 30, 2018)

I can't stop going back to KBShimmer Leaf of Faith:


It never gets dull!  I guess those glitters look a bit different every time or something, I might actually finish this bottle one day!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I can't stop going back to KBShimmer Leaf of Faith:
> View attachment 63085
> 
> It never gets dull!  I guess those glitters look a bit different every time or something, I might actually finish this bottle one day!



It's pretty. I can't think of any polishes I've worn more than twice other than a couple of toppers (EP Djinn, a 17 silver crackle polish) black/white basecoats, and a few stamping polishes. I have so many I want to get through, I haven't got to the point where I want to wear one more than once/twice.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 31, 2018)

What do you all think of Pahlish replacing Illyrian in the FTLOP box?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What do you all think of Pahlish replacing Illyrian in the FTLOP box?



I generally prefer Illyrian to Pahlish (I struggle with the Pahlish brush), but I'm not that fussed. I'm definitely buying this box even though I'm not that keen on the Pahlish, but it's called The Final Countdown and I've been a massive fan of Europe since 1986, so I must!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 31, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I generally prefer Illyrian to Pahlish (I struggle with the Pahlish brush), but I'm not that fussed. I'm definitely buying this box even though I'm not that keen on the Pahlish, but it's called The Final Countdown and I've been a massive fan of Europe since 1986, so I must!



Something with the Pahlish formula can be hit or miss for me, so I'm a little disappointed.  This box I only want the PFD, but I hate having to try to split a box with people.  So I'll probably buy it and just give the other two polishes to friends.
My husband was at a music festival in Germany last year and Europe played.  I live streamed it while hubby was in the audience and we were texting back and forth.  Quite funny and fun!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 31, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Something with the Pahlish formula can hit or miss for me, so I'm a little disappointed.  This box I only want the PFD, but I hate having to try to split a box with people.  So I'll probably buy it and just give the other two polishes to friends.
> My husband was at a music festival in Germany last year and Europe played.  I live streamed it while hubby was in the audience and we were texting back and forth.  Quite funny and fun!



Yeah, the formula can be a bit tricky too. But they do make some gorgeous polishes.

Oh was that the Wacken Open Air festival? I watched it online too.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 31, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, the formula can be a bit tricky too. But they do make some gorgeous polishes.
> 
> Oh was that the Wacken Open Air festival? I watched it online too.



Yes, that's the one!  During another band's performance on the big stage, I actually saw my husband when the cameras panned the audience.  Was able to take a screenshot for him.  It was like being there without all the mud!

Back to polish, do you happen to know if Illyrian's Stargaze will be available again?  I feel like it was put up for sale for two minutes in December and then the shop closed over the holidays, and I haven't heard a word about it since.  I've seen people ask that question on Facebook, but there's been no response.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, that's the one!  During another band's performance on the big stage, I actually saw my husband when the cameras panned the audience.  Was able to take a screenshot for him.  It was like being there without all the mud!
> Back to polish, do you happen to know if Illyrian's Stargaze will be available again?  I feel like it was put up for sale for two minutes in December and then the shop closed over the holidays, and I haven't heard a word about it since.  I've seen people ask that question on Facebook, but there's been no response.



To be honest, I'm not even sure which polish that is. But I saw her announcement of the next restock being slightly larger, so maybe she will restock it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2018)

So I decided to empty out my Stackry box and my polishes arrived today. 




I'm pretty happy with everything except for the last 3 EP monthlies. The orange is pretty ugly and the other 2 are meh. Haven't compared December to Britney yet, but it looks different/duller. 

I've just ordered 8 of the new Femme Fatale villains polishes, quite pleased with myself as I thought I might end up buying the set. I also want some polishes from Polish Pickup and the FTLOP box. Trying to be good, so hoping I won't want many Tonics later this month. Also kinda happy that Glam polish is still out of action as I really don't have money to buy them too. (Obviously hope her baby is okay though.)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2018)

I have finally received my package from the woman from the Facebook destash. I'm happy with all of them, but especially the group custom Cupcake (#skwad).




I ended up ordering 4 polishes from Polish Pickup and the FTLOP box. It's so hard being good. I fear I might throw all caution to the wind when the Tonic restock is announced.

Here are a few recent manis, this week I went for stronger colours after all the pinks and pastels last week. 

First is Darling Diva Polish We Are the Champions with Different Dimension Martian







Next is Lilypad Lacquer Taury with Indigo Bananas Reign






My current mani is Emily de Molly Empty Journal with Nails Inc Paulton's Square (please ignore my thumb, I had a side break that I decided to trim down instead of keep patching up)







I think I'll do purple next


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It's pretty. I can't think of any polishes I've worn more than twice other than a couple of toppers (EP Djinn, a 17 silver crackle polish) black/white basecoats, and a few stamping polishes. I have so many I want to get through, I haven't got to the point where I want to wear one more than once/twice.



I try to wear something I love again a few times a year, just so they know I adore them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What do you all think of Pahlish replacing Illyrian in the FTLOP box?



Pahlish is one of my favourite brands, and one of the ones I have most of, but I was much happier with the originality of the Illyrians in the box.  
I don't buy it religiously, only if I like all three, I would guess I'm less likely to shop now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So I decided to empty out my Stackry box and my polishes arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 63092
> 
> ...



Nice haul, I see what you mean with the EPs though, not exciting at all.  
Well done on holding back a little with the FFs.  I got a couple from Polish Pickup, I had about five in my basket but culled ruthlessly.  I'm skipping FTLOP this month, the Pahlish isn't my thing.  I doubt I'll get more Tonics too, can wait a while unless there's some special limited things coming.  I've been appreciating the chance to spend on other things than Glam too, though I miss the stunning new polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I have finally received my package from the woman from the Facebook destash. I'm happy with all of them, but especially the group custom Cupcake (#skwad).
> 
> View attachment 63101
> 
> ...



These are all very "me"!  Love the last one particularly and I have both of those polishes, so yay!
Purple sounds good...!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I try to wear something I love again a few times a year, just so they know I adore them!



Haha, that's cute!




PearlyQueen said:


> Nice haul, I see what you mean with the EPs though, not exciting at all.
> Well done on holding back a little with the FFs.  I got a couple from Polish Pickup, I had about five in my basket but culled ruthlessly.  I'm skipping FTLOP this month, the Pahlish isn't my thing.  I doubt I'll get more Tonics too, can wait a while unless there's some special limited things coming.  I've been appreciating the chance to spend on other things than Glam too, though I miss the stunning new polishes.



Well done! I probably wouldn't have kept the Pahlish if it hadn't been for the Europe reference. I usually find people to split boxes with, but I do like the other 2, so I'm keeping them. 




PearlyQueen said:


> These are all very "me"!  Love the last one particularly and I have both of those polishes, so yay!
> Purple sounds good...!



Thanks. I did do purple, will post the pictures in a minute.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2018)

So here' s my purple mani, Nails Inc Regents Palace with Emily de Molly Extortion. The Nails Inc ended up being one of my most used polishes as my daughter asked to use it a while ago and I thought I'd wear it too as it's so gorgeous, but it turns out I've worn it before, so that's 3 times now!






My current mani is Colors by Llarowe Shimmer Me Timbers with Lilypad Lacquer Nebula. I LOVE the CbL. It's magenta, not as pink as it looks in the sunshine pictures and so gorgeous. The first picture is most colour accurate.






My daughter has had some further bullying issues at school and we've decided to homeschool her instead. She also struggles with maintaining her attention and doing much written work, so this might help her achieve decent marks in her GCSEs. This of course means that I can't find a job now, not even part-time, and will have to spend on resources and probably some tutoring, so I might not have much (if any) left for polish. But her happiness comes first of course. 

I have managed to sell a decent amount of high end make up on eBay and have financed my polish spending this month from that entirely, and still have enough left for about 10 Tonics. (Btw, Tonic restock on Sunday and there'll be 4 LE UP polishes that are only available for the rest of February, plus about 12 new ones that are on pre-order until the end of March.)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2018)

FYI re Tonic restock

Tonic February 2018 Release info!
Starting February 11 at 2:00pm CST, available for pre-order! Tonic turn-around time is generally 2-3 weeks from the date your order is placed, but can possibly be sooner depending upon the sequence in which orders are placed.
**** Edit: We saw a lot of comments saying that the size of this release would be tough for a lot of customers to budget for in one month (and we agree!) so we decided to extend a lot of the colors through the end of March! The four unicorn pee colors (Happenstance, Bauble, Necromantic, and Uniporn Adorned) will only be available till the end of February (or as long as pigment supplies last) and all the rest will be available through the end of March!
These first four “Unicorn Pee” based colors will be available through the end of February. (Subject to availability of this pigment as it is long discontinued, and very difficult to find.)
****These colors are limited to one bottle of each color per customer****
Uniporn Adorned $15 - Uniporn’s spangled sister: same recipe (a glassy sheer red with OG (original red-green shifting) Unicorn Pee shimmer)with red orange-gold-green iridescent flakes to accentuate the unicorn pee shimmer and also turn her into a blingy showstopper, especially when layered over a darker cream or jelly base color!
Happenstance $15 - Serendipity’s sister: just like Uniporn Adorned, Happenstance is the same recipe as Serendipity (purple with red-gold-green OG Unicorn Pee shimmer) but with the complementary iridescent flakes added. Technically a jelly finish, but looks good in 2 thick or 3 thin coats!
Bauble $15 - the iridescent sister to the previously released Curio. Blurple base with OG Unicorn Pee pigment and the complementary iridescent flakes.
Necromantic $15 - this one has no predecessor! Tonic’s first black based Unicorn Pee polish with the iridescent Red/orange-gold-green iridescent flakes!
****All Colors below available as pre-order through the end of March!****
Helpless $13 - our next addition to our multichrome magnetic family! Very dark teal ibase with multichrome magnetic shimmer that shifts from red/violet-gold-green and indigo iridescent flakes! (Magnets available separately for $2 each.)
Ambrosia $13 - this is the sister to one of my all-time favorite Tonic colors: Emberlight, which was released as part of the limited edition Seasonal Indie Box in Fall 2017. Ambrosia has a deep Teal-Blue base (as opposed to the black base of Emberlight) with the same red-gold multichrome shimmer and scattered holo!
I Dig Your Vibe $12 - developed as a special thank you polish and previously only given away as gifts, we are now making this color available to all! Dark navy blue base with pink/purple to green shifting multichrome shimmer and lots of linear holo!
Cookie Monster $12 - originally developed as a special giveaway polish at Polish Con, and now available to all! A cerulean blue base with blue-purple shifting multichrome and chameleon shimmers.
Tonicspiracy $10 - originally developed as a special giveaway polish at Polish Con, and now available to all! Neon pink with strong gold shimmer!
Marilyn $10 - originally developed as a special giveaway polish at Polish Con, and now available to all! Neon magenta with orange shimmer!
Verklempt $12 - originally developed as a special giveaway polish at Polish Con, and now available to all! Scattered holo with super shifty green-blue-purple-magenta multichrome flakes!
Fig-ure it Out $12 - originally an “oops!” color that was available only at Polish Con, now available to all! It originated as a batch of the previously released Tonic color “Be My Violet-ine” that went a little wrong and turned into something wonderful! A purple linear holo with some red multichrome shimmer and a dash of iridescent flakes.
Suspiria $12 - originally released as one of the inaugural Polish Re-Vamped facebook group, the lovely Elena gave us permission to re-release for all those who missed it the first time around! Dark burgandy with an interesting combo of blue-purple Multichrome and copper shimmers with a tiny dash of scattered holo.
Sibylline Dreams $11 originally released as one of the inaugural Polish Re-Vamped facebook group, the lovely Elena gave us permission to re-release for all those who missed it the first time around! A glowing sandy-copper semi-metallic effect with a lot of scattered holo!
#chibound $12 - Originally released as a Polish Con Limited Edition color, this is the first time it has been available for pre-order! Deep, glowing royal blue that contains blue-purple Multichrome pigment and sparkly blue-purple chameleon shimmers!
Extra-ORD-inary $12 - Originally released as a Polish Con Limited Edition color, this is the first time it has been available for pre-order! A super holographic steel grey with red-gold-green color shifting flecks that give the holo flame a warm, shifty glow!
Below colors are back from the Tonic Vault!
Bloody Hell
Watchers Woods
Lemons & Cream
***We consider all colors above to be available for re-release in the future UNLESS we run out of pigments and are unable to obtain more! Otherwise after the pre-order is done they will be added to our rotation of “Back From The Vault” re-release colors!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2018)

Have you seen the EP newsletter? Mysteries are continuing but with no pre-order (and no carthold) and she's planning on one-off restocks and secret launches, despite people telling her they're a stupid idea. The woman's delusional. Amaze-balls is being brought back, but I'm not buying. Had enough of her. Plus I want about 10 Tonics, so I'd rather spend my money there.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the EP newsletter? Mysteries are continuing but with no pre-order (and no carthold) and she's planning on one-off restocks and secret launches, despite people telling her they're a stupid idea. The woman's delusional. Amaze-balls is being brought back, but I'm not buying. Had enough of her. Plus I want about 10 Tonics, so I'd rather spend my money there.



I will no longer buy from EP on principle.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So here' s my purple mani, Nails Inc Regents Palace with Emily de Molly Extortion. The Nails Inc ended up being one of my most used polishes as my daughter asked to use it a while ago and I thought I'd wear it too as it's so gorgeous, but it turns out I've worn it before, so that's 3 times now!
> 
> My current mani is Colors by Llarowe Shimmer Me Timbers with Lilypad Lacquer Nebula. I LOVE the CbL. It's magenta, not as pink as it looks in the sunshine pictures and so gorgeous. The first picture is most colour accurate.
> 
> ...




Beautiful manis!!!  So sorry to hear your daughter was still having a rough time, but that's wonderful you're able to help.  Bullying can have such a lasting impact on people.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 9, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pahlish is one of my favourite brands, and one of the ones I have most of, but I was much happier with the *originality of the Illyrians* in the box.
> I don't buy it religiously, only if I like all three, I would guess I'm less likely to shop now.



Yes, I agree there was something special about the Illyrians!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So here' s my purple mani, Nails Inc Regents Palace with Emily de Molly Extortion. The Nails Inc ended up being one of my most used polishes as my daughter asked to use it a while ago and I thought I'd wear it too as it's so gorgeous, but it turns out I've worn it before, so that's 3 times now!
> 
> View attachment 63161
> View attachment 63162
> ...



Those are two stunning manis, love them.
Home schooling is a huge commitment, hope it goes well, and so sorry there's been more issues for your daughter.
Well done on the sale, you must have got a few quid out of it to pay for all of that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> FYI re Tonic restock
> 
> Tonic February 2018 Release info!
> Starting February 11 at 2:00pm CST, available for pre-order! Tonic turn-around time is generally 2-3 weeks from the date your order is placed, but can possibly be sooner depending upon the sequence in which orders are placed.
> ...



Thanks Anita, interesting but I can't afford everything and the ltd ones aren't screaming out to me, so not for me this time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the EP newsletter? Mysteries are continuing but with no pre-order (and no carthold) and she's planning on one-off restocks and secret launches, despite people telling her they're a stupid idea. The woman's delusional. Amaze-balls is being brought back, but I'm not buying. Had enough of her. Plus I want about 10 Tonics, so I'd rather spend my money there.



I was gobsmacked.  I'm out on the mysteries, can't make any promises about the elbows-out scramble restocks though, but I'm definitely over EP unknowns - they're too expensive and variable.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 9, 2018)

My latest mani is Glam Polish What Would Buffy Do?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was gobsmacked.  I'm out on the mysteries, can't make any promises about the elbows-out scramble restocks though, but I'm definitely over EP unknowns - they're too expensive and variable.



I'm not saying I won't be buying any more EPs either, if she brings back Ocean Potion or December 2012, I'll definitely try for those, but I'm not jumping into a restock without swatches or buy any mysteries.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Beautiful manis!!!  So sorry to hear your daughter was still having a rough time, but that's wonderful you're able to help.  Bullying can have such a lasting impact on people.



Thank you. I'm not a teacher, but I'm fairly intelligent and should be able to help a 13 year old with her subjects. I might look into a tutor for her in English, I was never good at analysing poems and novels, etc. But the rest should be okay hopefully.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those are two stunning manis, love them.
> Home schooling is a huge commitment, hope it goes well, and so sorry there's been more issues for your daughter.
> Well done on the sale, you must have got a few quid out of it to pay for all of that!



Thank you. 

I hope I can help her and we'll look into tutors / courses if it's not going too well. I know that our local college offers free GCSE courses for home educated children in English and Maths. 




PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, interesting but I can't afford everything and the ltd ones aren't screaming out to me, so not for me this time.



You're welcome. If you like any, you have until the end of March to buy (except for the UP ones). But it is a huge release, so it's hard to budget for everything. I will get 10 I think, I have sold a couple more things on eBay. I appear to have hoarded a lot of high end make up I never used, so hoping I can fund my nail polish purchases for a little while longer. 

I have ordered 7 EdMs from Femme Fatale too, the exchange rate is so good, I only paid £47 for them. The shipping and customs will be added, but as they're part of the group buy and I can pick them up from the girl that organises it, there shouldn't be too much extra cost on top.




PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glam Polish What Would Buffy Do?
> View attachment 63189



Nice! Have you seen she's doing a $7 per polish sale on older colours? They must be getting desperate not having been able to release new colours.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2018)

I have a couple of new manis to show, first is Lilypad Lacquer Stormy Skies with FUN Lacquer Siberian Squill







My current mani is Different Dimension Up All Night with Different Dimension b(EARTH)day


----------



## MRV (Feb 11, 2018)

Yeah, I was bummed and giving up, too. I can’t start collecting this year’s monthlier unless I can be sure I can get them all, and it’s not going to happen with no cart hold. It’s impossible to even grab two polishes since you have to write your info from the scratch and I’m not that fast with an iPad. I may purchase some polishes I do not have to fight for, but looks like the rest of my money is saved. I’ve been very good, not ordered anything from FF since November or bought much else either. Last week I was in Bryssels and got to go to Kiko. They did not have anything special but I grabbed two yellow polishes. I rather get things for home now.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2018)

MRV said:


> Yeah, I was bummed and giving up, too. I can’t start collecting this year’s monthlier unless I can be sure I can get them all, and it’s not going to happen with no cart hold. It’s impossible to even grab two polishes since you have to write your info from the scratch and I’m not that fast with an iPad. I may purchase some polishes I do not have to fight for, but looks like the rest of my money is saved. I’ve been very good, not ordered anything from FF since November or bought much else either. Last week I was in Bryssels and got to go to Kiko. They did not have anything special but I grabbed two yellow polishes. I rather get things for home now.



It seems the new colours were all available for at least 20 minutes, but I passed. Amaze-balls didn't look unique enough to buy and I wasn't going to buy a mystery, shimmer or cream. 

Did anyone order anything?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 12, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I hope I can help her and we'll look into tutors / courses if it's not going too well. I know that our local college offers free GCSE courses for home educated children in English and Maths.
> 
> ...





Thanks!  I spotted that, was really tempted but I have most of them already.  It can't be easy to be forced to take that long off your business, and she did post it's how the family support themselves.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 12, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I have a couple of new manis to show, first is Lilypad Lacquer Stormy Skies with FUN Lacquer Siberian Squill
> 
> View attachment 63194
> View attachment 63195
> ...



These are both really nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 12, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It seems the new colours were all available for at least 20 minutes, but I passed. Amaze-balls didn't look unique enough to buy and I wasn't going to buy a mystery, shimmer or cream.
> 
> Did anyone order anything?



No, I spotted the email announcement some time after it was sent and went for a look, all the launched ones were sold out except Amaze-balls, hadn't planned to buy anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 12, 2018)

My new mani is KB Shimmer Urban Camo:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  I spotted that, was really tempted but I have most of them already.  It can't be easy to be forced to take that long off your business, and she did post it's how the family support themselves.



It must be very tough. I can't imagine they make a huge amount of money anyway, and especially when they both depend on the business, and have to worry about their baby's health. 



PearlyQueen said:


> These are both really nice!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> No, I spotted the email announcement some time after it was sent and went for a look, all the launched ones were sold out except Amaze-balls, hadn't planned to buy anyway.



I do wonder how many people have been put off by her last email and general attitude of late.



PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is KB Shimmer Urban Camo:
> View attachment 63216



Very nice! You do like your KBShimmers, don't you?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2018)

A couple of recent manis, first is Polished for Days Eudaimonia with Ethereal Lacquer Minuet





My current mani is Illyrian Polish Haze with Glam Polish Glimmer of Hope


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It must be very tough. I can't imagine they make a huge amount of money anyway, and especially when they both depend on the business, and have to worry about their baby's health.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I do feel the EP bubble burst some time ago.
I've been on a KBShimmer mission - this was the last of them, I've now worn all of the ones I have!
I actually can't believe how long it took, though they have not been the only brand I've been wearing of course.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> A couple of recent manis, first is Polished for Days Eudaimonia with Ethereal Lacquer Minuet
> 
> View attachment 63218
> View attachment 63219
> ...



These are very soft pretty shimmery colours, with added sparkle.  Very nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I do feel the EP bubble burst some time ago.
> I've been on a KBShimmer mission - this was the last of them, I've now worn all of the ones I have!
> I actually can't believe how long it took, though they have not been the only brand I've been wearing of course.



Wow, that's dedication! There's only a very few brands that I've used all the polishes from, only those I've had for 6-7 years and only have a few polishes from. The brands I have loads from I've only used 20-30% of, if even that much. I've been trying to use my polishes equally, but use more of those I have most of or I have used least of. I have a whole system, lol.

I've found pictures of the EP mystery and I'm very happy I passed on it. Also there are some swatches of the other 3 too. Really don't feel like I've missed out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, that's dedication! There's only a very few brands that I've used all the polishes from, only those I've had for 6-7 years and only have a few polishes from. The brands I have loads from I've only used 20-30% of, if even that much. I've been trying to use my polishes equally, but use more of those I have most of or I have used least of. I have a whole system, lol.
> 
> I've found pictures of the EP mystery and I'm very happy I passed on it. Also there are some swatches of the other 3 too. Really don't feel like I've missed out.
> 
> ...



 I don't have many!  I'm aiming for another brand next, probably Glam, but I may never finish that one...
Not fussed on any of those EPs, not horrible, but nothing special IMO.  The mystery is really dull, so glad I skipped it too.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't have many!  I'm aiming for another brand next, probably Glam, but I may never finish that one...
> Not fussed on any of those EPs, not horrible, but nothing special IMO.  The mystery is really dull, so glad I skipped it too.



Ha! I have almost 400 Glams, I'd have to wear only Glams for a year and change my mani every day before I used them all!

I agree about the EPs, they look okay (except the creme, that's quite bleugh), but nothing special. Oh well, money saved.

My recent manis, first is ILNP My Little Glacier with Indigo Bananas Event Horizon (holo). That was one of my first ILNPs, it's really unique, but the Indigo Bananas matches it perfectly.







My current mani features another couple of oldies, Enchanted Polish Green Goblin (2012 untried) with Hare Polish Lost on Abalone Shores. I don't think I've worn any Hares in about 3 years, and I'd been wanting to wear this one for ages. Green Goblin is really cool, so holo. I know a lot of people really wanted this to come back, I'm glad it didn't as a mystery, but if she brought it back now, that would be nice for them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Ha! I have almost 400 Glams, I'd have to wear only Glams for a year and change my mani every day before I used them all!
> 
> I agree about the EPs, they look okay (except the creme, that's quite bleugh), but nothing special. Oh well, money saved.
> 
> ...




I'm not far behind you on Glams, and I only do my nails weekly, so I expect I'll have grown bored with the attempt long before I get to the end!
Lovely manis, I don't think I own any Hares.  I think I nearly bought one once, but dumped it in the end.  I don't have GG, but it's a lovely vibrant green.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2018)

My latest mani is Alchemy Lacquers Europa:




Love this one too, and I've already had compliments!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2018)

More mysteries


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2018)

So did anyone buy the mysteries? I passed. Especially as even the finishes were mysteries, and I definitely didn't want to pay $16 for a creme or shimmer! Meh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So did anyone buy the mysteries? I passed. Especially as even the finishes were mysteries, and I definitely didn't want to pay $16 for a creme or shimmer! Meh.



 I resisted!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So did anyone buy the mysteries? I passed. Especially as even the finishes were mysteries, and I definitely didn't want to pay $16 for a creme or shimmer! Meh.



None for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I resisted!





boschicka said:


> None for me.



Yay! Go us!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not far behind you on Glams, and I only do my nails weekly, so I expect I'll have grown bored with the attempt long before I get to the end!
> Lovely manis, I don't think I own any Hares.  I think I nearly bought one once, but dumped it in the end.  I don't have GG, but it's a lovely vibrant green.



Ha, yes, that would take years!

Thank you. I only have a few Hares. I like them, but I never got the hype about the brand. This one is really cool though. 




PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Alchemy Lacquers Europa:
> View attachment 63275
> View attachment 63276
> 
> ...



This is very pretty. I don't have this one. I do like AL though, the flakie ones are the best.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2018)

Here's a few recent manis. First is Girly Bits Bird is the Word with Girly Bits Budget? Fuggedaboutit!





Next is a Tonic prototype I won a while ago. It's really pretty, it has a lot going on.








Next is Femme Fatale Whispers of Velvet (thermal). This is quite old, but still works fine. Not very keen on the colour in its cold state, but the pink is pretty.





My current mani is Dance Legend Boggs with Indigo Bananas Cloudwalker (holo). I love this. Boggs is gorgeous and the IB is amazing. 








It's so cold, we've even had some snow today. I'm going to put on another FF thermal. Trying to use as many as possible before the weather gets too warm for them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here's a few recent manis. First is Girly Bits Bird is the Word with Girly Bits Budget? Fuggedaboutit!
> 
> View attachment 63327
> View attachment 63328
> ...



These are all so nice!  I love the colours you've been using recently.  And Boggs is one of my all-time favourites, I'd forgotten how much I liked it till I saw your pics here.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2018)

My latest mani is Takko Lacquer Queen of Hearts:





This is fabulous, and much nicer than I expected, though it suffered from tipwear really quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all so nice!  I love the colours you've been using recently.  And Boggs is one of my all-time favourites, I'd forgotten how much I liked it till I saw your pics here.



Thank you!

Yes, that's the best multichrome shift I think. I have a few dupes of course, but the Dance Legend polishes are really nice. They also stamp, fyi!




PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Takko Lacquer Queen of Hearts:
> View attachment 63356
> View attachment 63357
> View attachment 63358
> ...



Very nice! Sorry to hear about the tipwear.

I'm just waiting for the Tonic restock, I want to get the new releases especially the Black Hearted Beauties custom. Hoping the package will make it to Stackry before I have to empty it (in just under 4 weeks).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2018)

EP mysteries, the green is January, the purple is February. They look nice, but I don't regret not ordering.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 3, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> EP mysteries, the green is January, the purple is February. They look nice, but I don't regret not ordering.
> 
> View attachment 63371



Pretty but certainly nothing earth-shattering.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 3, 2018)

Those colors were what I was expecting when I was wasting my money on last year's "super special" mysteries.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, that's the best multichrome shift I think. I have a few dupes of course, but the Dance Legend polishes are really nice. They also stamp, fyi!
> 
> ...



Hope that works out for you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> EP mysteries, the green is January, the purple is February. They look nice, but I don't regret not ordering.
> 
> View attachment 63371



If I'd seen these in advance I'd probably have bought them, but no regrets on skipping now.  She should reconsider the whole mystery thing, I reckon she'd sell more.  Mind you, doesn't sound like she wants to from her last email.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2018)

My latest mani is Glam Polish The Dark Crystal:




Really happy with this one - it's been lurking around calling my name for a while, finally got round to it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> If I'd seen these in advance I'd probably have bought them, but no regrets on skipping now.  She should reconsider the whole mystery thing, I reckon she'd sell more.  Mind you, doesn't sound like she wants to from her last email.



I honestly don't think I would've bought them even if I'd seen them in advance. They're a dark purple and dark green. I'm sure that Glam Polish / Cupcake / CbL, etc. have come out with similar colours. Meh.



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glam Polish The Dark Crystal:
> View attachment 63376
> View attachment 63377
> 
> ...


It's very pretty! I have this and have even worn it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2018)

There was a secret restock for Shrimp Cocktail and few others overnight. She kept restocking them, so if you're interested, keep an eye on the shop, she might do it again. 

I personally can't be bothered. I don't have Shrimp, but it's not worth the hassle and nearly $20


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2018)

Well it looks like she didn't bother with restocking again for the European fans. I hope this won't become a regular occurrence, because if I miss out on Ocean Potion or a December 2012 dupe, I will be very very cross.

Anyway.... I have some nail mail! Femme Fatale bi-monthly UK group buy:






I've been a bit naughty this month, bought 5 Tonics (plus 2 toppers for free shipping), 9 polishes from the Polish Pickup and Hypnotic Polish had a sale, so ended up buying 10 polishes from them. And someone was selling 2016 mystery EPs for £5 each, so I bought February, May and June. Oops.


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 8, 2018)

Every time I peek in here you ladies are asking about the EPs {okay I get notifications}. I don't own a single one because they used to be impossible to get so I stopped checking the website years ago.  I have been very bad with the polish buying lately.  Polish Pickup is a killer for me... Also I have gotten really dedicated to certain brands and regret skipping them when I do.  Not as frequently mentioned anywhere so I consider Contrary Polish one of the most under rated polishes out there.  Great Lakes Lacquer is another I regret when I skip.  I only do one mystery polish and that is Baroness X.  My favorite Glam polish is the Butterflies one.  Some pictures and what they are as best as I can remember: Contrary The Lady is a Vamp with OPI Piroutte my Whistle on accent, EdM Over the Edge, Baroness X Silence Boy with Glam Butterflies on accent, Contrary Bauble, and CBL As Rome Burned
:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> Every time I peek in here you ladies are asking about the EPs {okay I get notifications}. I don't own a single one because they used to be impossible to get so I stopped checking the website years ago.  I have been very bad with the polish buying lately.  Polish Pickup is a killer for me... Also I have gotten really dedicated to certain brands and regret skipping them when I do.  Not as frequently mentioned anywhere so I consider Contrary Polish one of the most under rated polishes out there.  Great Lakes Lacquer is another I regret when I skip.  I only do one mystery polish and that is Baroness X.  My favorite Glam polish is the Butterflies one.  Some pictures and what they are as best as I can remember: Contrary The Lady is a Vamp with OPI Piroutte my Whistle on accent, EdM Over the Edge, Baroness X Silence Boy with Glam Butterflies on accent, Contrary Bauble, and CBL As Rome Burned
> :
> 
> 
> ...



I think most of us now have a love/hate relationship with EP, although for me it's turned into more of a can't be bothered one. 

Polish Pickup is an amazing concept with so many great makers and nice polishes. I usually manage to only buy 3-4, but this month I bought 9. 

I have 2 Contrary Polishes (and sold one) and to be honest I find them dull. But each to their own. GLL is nice, but I only own a few. I try to stick with certain brands, but sometimes a unique polish just has to be bought, regardless of the brand!

Nice manis!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 9, 2018)

Manis! First one is Femme Fatale Snow White (thermal) with Femme Fatale Golden Age. It had to be, we had snow!






Next is Models Own Indian Ocean (2012 untried). It's very sheer, so I thought I'd use it over black for a cool multichrome, but it's just meh. 






Colors by Llarowe Her Red Hair (holo) with Glitter Daze The Red Witch. I liked this one, but it did chip rather quickly. So a bit meh. 







Another 2012 untried, Ozotic 744 with Glam Polish Blair Witch Project (thanks PearlyQueen!)







My current mani is Tonic Polish Toxic with Alchemy Lacquers Cupid. Definitely my favourite of the bunch. Toxic was the first Tonic I saw and loved and AL Cupid is so pretty too.


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 9, 2018)

thanks for the compliment on my manis--I am a bit insecure about my hands because I suffer from eczema.  I appreciate the kind words.

I love the Glitter Daze in yours tho I see why the purple manicure is a favorite--so eye catching!

I own 2 Femme Fatales and hope to explore the brand a bit more.  

I am afraid I wear a LOT of red because it is my husbands favorite.  If he had his way I would wear nothing else  so maybe that is why I like the Contraries--to me they are like Chanels with the secret shimmers.  They pass as "normal" but have a bit of interest if you look closely {or the sun hits them just right}. To be totally honest I like to swatch other colors but I don't really wear them for full on manicures.  And I also tend to get tired after a day or two and layer another color over or just redo my manicures.  Which is okay since I am an Admin so type quite a bit.  I get tip wear within a day!!!

Whoever came up with the idea of Polish Pickup is a genius.  And the only other group thing I am looking forward to is The Color Box.  I am afraid it has died without ever putting out a red box.  Now that is one I could have bought with the husband's approval


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Well it looks like she didn't bother with restocking again for the European fans. I hope this won't become a regular occurrence, because if I miss out on Ocean Potion or a December 2012 dupe, I will be very very cross.
> 
> Anyway.... I have some nail mail! Femme Fatale bi-monthly UK group buy:
> 
> ...




Yes, as you know I skipped EP too, but I would not be happy if I missed a secret restock of one of my lust list either.
Love the look of your haul, a good variety of colours there.  I've been fancying a few EdMs myself recently.
Glad you got your Tonics!  I wasn't feeling PPU this month, managed not to buy any.  I saw the HP sale too, but again nothing I couldn't live without.
Hope you like the 2016 EPs, I've never once regretted skipping that year though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> Every time I peek in here you ladies are asking about the EPs {okay I get notifications}. I don't own a single one because they used to be impossible to get so I stopped checking the website years ago.  I have been very bad with the polish buying lately.  Polish Pickup is a killer for me... Also I have gotten really dedicated to certain brands and regret skipping them when I do.  Not as frequently mentioned anywhere so I consider Contrary Polish one of the most under rated polishes out there.  Great Lakes Lacquer is another I regret when I skip.  I only do one mystery polish and that is Baroness X.  My favorite Glam polish is the Butterflies one.  Some pictures and what they are as best as I can remember: Contrary The Lady is a Vamp with OPI Piroutte my Whistle on accent, EdM Over the Edge, Baroness X Silence Boy with Glam Butterflies on accent, Contrary Bauble, and CBL As Rome Burned
> :
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya!  You must think we have an unhealthy EP obsession, I think it breeds that, and you should think yourself lucky you never got sucked into the whole thing.  
How funny that you mention Contrary and Great Lakes, they were the two PPU polishes I bought from the previous restock!  I only have one or two of each, but I loved the colours.  I've been looking at Baroness X for a couple of years, but I still haven't bought any (though I think I have one from a For The Love of Polish box).
Your manis are lovely, you've made me want to wear my EdM reds soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Manis! First one is Femme Fatale Snow White (thermal) with Femme Fatale Golden Age. It had to be, we had snow!
> 
> View attachment 63399
> View attachment 63400
> ...



That FF thermal is impressive (but I really don't like the colour when it goes buttercreamy - sorry!).
Sad to hear that Indian Ocean is disappointing, I do have it too as yet unworn.
You know I love that red mani, two polishes I don't own, and I'm especially taken with the Glitter Daze one.
Glad you love BW, it looks fab in your pics!
And Toxic.... I'm so glad I bought this recently, it's a stunning shade of purple.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> thanks for the compliment on my manis--I am a bit insecure about my hands because I suffer from eczema.  I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I love the Glitter Daze in yours tho I see why the purple manicure is a favorite--so eye catching!
> 
> ...



Your hands look fine in your pics!  My nails grow wonky because of a medical issue too, I pretend they're perfect and cover them in sparkles!
I love a good red polish, though I do like some interest to it!  Someone once told me I should only ever wear red polish - not possible, there are hundreds (under-exaggerating here) of other polishes in my drawers that I'd be devastated never to wear!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2018)

And here are my last two manis:




Nails Inc Primrose Hill








Smitten Polish Glacial Springs (this is ultra sparkly in real life, it's been ages since I wore a microglitter - still love them!)


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here are my last two manis:
> View attachment 63438
> View attachment 63439
> View attachment 63440
> ...



The Nails Inc is an interesting colour. And yes, microglitter is just great. That's a really pretty colour too!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, as you know I skipped EP too, but I would not be happy if I missed a secret restock of one of my lust list either.
> Love the look of your haul, a good variety of colours there.  I've been fancying a few EdMs myself recently.
> Glad you got your Tonics!  I wasn't feeling PPU this month, managed not to buy any.  I saw the HP sale too, but again nothing I couldn't live without.
> Hope you like the 2016 EPs, I've never once regretted skipping that year though.



Thank you!

I wasn't that crazy about the 2016 polishes, but since they were only £5 each and they were the nicest ones from the year, I thought why not. (I will post a picture later.)



PearlyQueen said:


> That FF thermal is impressive (but I really don't like the colour when it goes buttercreamy - sorry!).
> Sad to hear that Indian Ocean is disappointing, I do have it too as yet unworn.
> You know I love that red mani, two polishes I don't own, and I'm especially taken with the Glitter Daze one.
> Glad you love BW, it looks fab in your pics!
> And Toxic.... I'm so glad I bought this recently, it's a stunning shade of purple.



Haha, that's okay! It was actually more yellow than buttercream and it has blue shimmer, but it's hard to photograph. 

Thank you. And yes, Toxic is amazing.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> thanks for the compliment on my manis--I am a bit insecure about my hands because I suffer from eczema.  I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> I love the Glitter Daze in yours tho I see why the purple manicure is a favorite--so eye catching!
> 
> ...



Thank you!

I'm not a huge red fan, but I do like the more pinky/burgundy reds. 

Luckily I don't have anyone telling me what colours to wear, I ditched the husband 2 years ago, hahaha!

I'm quite happy I'm not that keen on the April Polish Pickup reveals so far, I may even be able to stick with only 3-4 polishes next month! I thought I'd be more tempted because of the space theme, but no.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 15, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm not a huge red fan, but I do like the more pinky/burgundy reds.
> 
> ...




Ha!  I still have a husband and he gets no say in my makeup/nail polish affairs.  I'm always shocked when I see on the polish threads women posting that their husbands said they could order this polish or that.


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Ha!  I still have a husband and he gets no say in my makeup/nail polish affairs.  I'm always shocked when I see on the polish threads women posting that their husbands said they could order this polish or that.



I may be guilty of that one tho I am not sure I have used could order as in I needed permissions.  BUT I personally do not see a point in wearing a color my partner finds ugly on the regular.  Like if your husband/boyfriend/girlfriend/triage or whatever was repulsed by green lipstick would you wear it all the time?  Sure maybe once in a while but not the most often purchased and worn color....

I did have a friend who was baby mad.  I mean she had a child and when I was pregnant with my third kept sighing and saying she wished she could have another but her husband would not allow it.  Relatively speaking a partner saying I really don't like brown nail polish or black lipstick is nothing and I always take it into account.  Tho of course I still buy a color if I find it beautiful.  Not sure if this makes sense.  The sparkle and shine of a color dims a bit when you know your partner finds it unattractive so although I still purchase said colors they are purchased far less often and worn very rarely


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 17, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here are my last two manis:
> View attachment 63438
> View attachment 63439
> View attachment 63440
> ...




sparkly!  I like micro glitters and glitters as well although if they are super glittery they are too difficult for me to remove.  Not literally difficult but I am always imagining scratching my nails and damaging them when I get to scraping off the last few strays.  Smitten Polish, if it is the same one that was rebranded as dreamland, is a local gal.  I used to follow her blog during the Nerd Lacquer craze.  Probably the only reason I own nerds!  Her polishes are really nice.  I don't own a ton of them but a half dozen or so with eyes on more.  Either way a really pretty color.  It looks calming despite all the flash going on


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> I may be guilty of that one tho I am not sure I have used could order as in I needed permissions.  BUT I personally do not see a point in wearing a color my partner finds ugly on the regular.  Like if your husband/boyfriend/girlfriend/triage or whatever was repulsed by green lipstick would you wear it all the time?  Sure maybe once in a while but not the most often purchased and worn color....
> 
> I did have a friend who was baby mad.  I mean she had a child and when I was pregnant with my third kept sighing and saying she wished she could have another but her husband would not allow it.  Relatively speaking a partner saying I really don't like brown nail polish or black lipstick is nothing and I always take it into account.  Tho of course I still buy a color if I find it beautiful.  Not sure if this makes sense.  The sparkle and shine of a color dims a bit when you know your partner finds it unattractive so although I still purchase said colors they are purchased far less often and worn very rarely



Yes, that makes perfect sense.  And everyone's relationship works differently.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 17, 2018)

I purchased 4 Illyrians yesterday and only one of the Polished for Days collection.  Anyone else grab anything?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I purchased 4 Illyrians yesterday and only one of the Polished for Days collection.  Anyone else grab anything?



Not me. I've already spent more than I should've this month. I bought 8 Oops polishes from Femme Fatale that were not budgeted for, plus 5 Emily de Mollys from C4N because they have some exclusives. I still want some Different Dimensions that are only around in March and contemplating getting the Girly Bits cotm polishes. I'm selling some make up on eBay and the listings are finishing tonight, so we'll see how much money I'll have to spend.

I've just seen that Tonic is the guest maker in next month's FTLOP box (again), so I'll probably want that, and I'll pick up a few of the new Polished for Days releases at the same time.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2018)

Here are my hauls. First up the 2016 EPs. I think these were the best ones that year and at £5 a pop I'm pretty happy with them. 




Also got my package from Hypnotic Polish. I really love the Illyrians, but all in all, I'm very happy with everything. The Bows are magnetic multichrome polishes, obviously the rage at the moment (together with the return of the mysteriously elusive, but not really UP).






And here are my recent manis, first up is Polished by KPT Audrey with Sally Hansen Lady Luck (2012 untried).





Next is Chaos & Crocodiles Narwhal Does the Hula with Glam Polish Would You Believe? I love the C&C and Would You Believe? was my first ever Glam! It's still in the older style bottle with the sideways writing and purple letters.






Another Femme Fatale thermal while it's still cold (we have snow again today!), Eliza - I love this one!







My current mani is Glam Polish Fruit of the Poisonous Tree with Lilypad Lacquer Fire Queen. I added the decal for a Tonic group contest, but it didn't come out as well as I'd hoped (supposed to be daffodils).


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 18, 2018)

I just finished cataloging all my polishes in an excel mainly because of brands like Tonic where I freak out with a do I have it on the back from the vaults.  This way I can just peek at my spreadsheet and figure it out. This is in part because I talk myself out of releases and have parted with some colors that I don't particularly love on me.

 Well that is not the only brand. 

 I have decided I have too many polishes but am still eying the newer colors, and the upcoming release.  I am really wanting to limit myself with PPU but other than entirely skipping the month the best I have done is 4 polishes.  I regularly insta buy reds because my husband likes red and I do look great in them but, as we all know, reds are not exactly exciting.  Variety saves my sanity in the red department.  And speaking of reds I have some on my to find list ==I swear I am a mess when it comes to polishes.  Way more than I ever was with make-up in general


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 18, 2018)

The ILNP look great {especially the two on left to my eyes}. I almost always forget to buy her polishes but the few that I have are stunners


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> I just finished cataloging all my polishes in an excel mainly because of brands like Tonic where I freak out with a do I have it on the back from the vaults.  This way I can just peek at my spreadsheet and figure it out. This is in part because I talk myself out of releases and have parted with some colors that I don't particularly love on me.
> Well that is not the only brand.
> 
> I have decided I have too many polishes but am still eying the newer colors, and the upcoming release.  I am really wanting to limit myself with PPU but other than entirely skipping the month the best I have done is 4 polishes.  I regularly insta buy reds because my husband likes red and I do look great in them but, as we all know, reds are not exactly exciting.  Variety saves my sanity in the red department.  And speaking of reds I have some on my to find list ==I swear I am a mess when it comes to polishes.  Way more than I ever was with make-up in general



I love my spreadsheet, I don't know what I'd do without it. While I'm not too bad at remembering whether I own a polish or not, I would never remember which ones I've used and wouldn't know how to choose. 



elkaknits said:


> The ILNP look great {especially the two on left to my eyes}. I almost always forget to buy her polishes but the few that I have are stunners



Thanks. I used to buy loads of ILNPs, but I haven't really bought many lately. I think the fact that they're not LE works against her because they're always pushed to the back of my wishlist. However, I needed more polishes for the reduced shipping (and it was 10% off), so I added these.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> sparkly!  I like micro glitters and glitters as well although if they are super glittery they are too difficult for me to remove.  Not literally difficult but I am always imagining scratching my nails and damaging them when I get to scraping off the last few strays.  Smitten Polish, if it is the same one that was rebranded as dreamland, is a local gal.  I used to follow her blog during the Nerd Lacquer craze.  Probably the only reason I own nerds!  Her polishes are really nice.  I don't own a ton of them but a half dozen or so with eyes on more.  Either way a really pretty color.  It looks calming despite all the flash going on



Thank you!  It was more green in real life, but my camera insisted otherwise... 
Smitten did rebrand to Dreamland, and I do like a lot of their polishes!  Nice to have them down the road.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I purchased 4 Illyrians yesterday and only one of the Polished for Days collection.  Anyone else grab anything?



I really wanted almost all the P4Ds, was planning to pick them up at Harlow and co, which was much the cheapest option, but I had to wait a couple of days to pay for them and most of them sold out.  If I want the FTLOP box this time, I'll get them then, otherwise I'm holding off.  The Illyrians are pretty, but again will have to wait.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Not me. I've already spent more than I should've this month. I bought 8 Oops polishes from Femme Fatale that were not budgeted for, plus 5 Emily de Mollys from C4N because they have some exclusives. I still want some Different Dimensions that are only around in March and contemplating getting the Girly Bits cotm polishes. I'm selling some make up on eBay and the listings are finishing tonight, so we'll see how much money I'll have to spend.
> 
> I've just seen that Tonic is the guest maker in next month's FTLOP box (again), so I'll probably want that, and I'll pick up a few of the new Polished for Days releases at the same time.



Great minds!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my hauls. First up the 2016 EPs. I think these were the best ones that year and at £5 a pop I'm pretty happy with them.
> 
> View attachment 63475
> 
> ...



I actually like those EPs, and a bargain too!  Nice haulage, I actually love the ILNPs, though I haven't bought any for a while.
Love your manis, especially the first two.  The daffodils look much better in close up, they don't read well at a distance!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> I just finished cataloging all my polishes in an excel mainly because of brands like Tonic where I freak out with a do I have it on the back from the vaults.  This way I can just peek at my spreadsheet and figure it out. This is in part because I talk myself out of releases and have parted with some colors that I don't particularly love on me.
> 
> Well that is not the only brand.
> 
> I have decided I have too many polishes but am still eying the newer colors, and the upcoming release.  I am really wanting to limit myself with PPU but other than entirely skipping the month the best I have done is 4 polishes.  I regularly insta buy reds because my husband likes red and I do look great in them but, as we all know, reds are not exactly exciting.  Variety saves my sanity in the red department.  And speaking of reds I have some on my to find list ==I swear I am a mess when it comes to polishes.  Way more than I ever was with make-up in general



I never regret making my Excel SS for nails!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I love my spreadsheet, I don't know what I'd do without it. While I'm not too bad at remembering whether I own a polish or not, I would never remember which ones I've used and wouldn't know how to choose.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I used to buy loads of ILNPs, but I haven't really bought many lately. I think the fact that they're not LE works against her because they're always pushed to the back of my wishlist. However, I needed more polishes for the reduced shipping (and it was 10% off), so I added these.



Agreed, I do add the odd one to orders at times, but they're just not quite as exciting as other brands these days.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2018)

My last two manis:



Takko Lacquer Watermelon Tourmaline




Smitten Polish Out of the Darkness


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really wanted almost all the P4Ds, was planning to pick them up at Harlow and co, which was much the cheapest option, but I had to wait a couple of days to pay for them and most of them sold out.  If I want the FTLOP box this time, I'll get them then, otherwise I'm holding off.  The Illyrians are pretty, but again will have to wait.





PearlyQueen said:


> Great minds!!!



Ha! Do you like the FTLOP box? I think the Tonic is a bit boring, but I LOVE the PfD and the Pahlish is really pretty too. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I actually like those EPs, and a bargain too!  Nice haulage, I actually love the ILNPs, though I haven't bought any for a while.
> Love your manis, especially the first two.  The daffodils look much better in close up, they don't read well at a distance!



Yes, these were the best of the bunch by far. July 2016 was also really pretty, if I find that for cheap, I might get it. Otherwise I'm not fussed. 

I do love ILNP Ava and Art District especially. 

Thank you. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis:
> View attachment 63545
> View attachment 63546
> 
> ...



Both are very pretty! I don't own either!


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 24, 2018)

Pretty pretty both of them.  I ordered my first Takko ever the other day--Passion Fruit.  Somebody mentioned Takko's Queen of Hearts as a color I would love and Ruby Quartz as well so I figured I better try the formula before I go crazy trying to hunt them down.  On its way to me so I will know soon


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2018)

Just had an email, they're launching tomorrow at 11 am pdt (7 pm UK time I think). No descriptions, no swatches. I just can't be doing with these launches anymore, don't have a spare $100 to spend on EPs at a day's notice. I quite like the purple, the turquoise and the fuchsia, but I'm not going to bother.


----------



## MRV (Mar 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> View attachment 63565
> 
> 
> Just had an email, they're launching tomorrow at 11 am pdt (7 pm UK time I think). No descriptions, no swatches. I just can't be doing with these launches anymore, don't have a spare $100 to spend on EPs at a day's notice. I quite like the purple, the turquoise and the fuchsia, but I'm not going to bother.


I got the purple and turquoise (still available), maybe something else later. I hope they are as intensive as in the pics. Plus, the dollar has gone down which is a nice thing. It’s been a while!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Ha! Do you like the FTLOP box? I think the Tonic is a bit boring, but I LOVE the PfD and the Pahlish is really pretty too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not in whatever group it is that gives previews of FTLOP, but I've now seen the Tonic only - and I'm not impressed, so I guess I'll be skipping it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> Pretty pretty both of them.  I ordered my first Takko ever the other day--Passion Fruit.  Somebody mentioned Takko's Queen of Hearts as a color I would love and Ruby Quartz as well so I figured I better try the formula before I go crazy trying to hunt them down.  On its way to me so I will know soon



I just ordered Passion Fruit too, I've been waiting for months for it to restock!  I have both of the others you mention, and I love them too, though I've only worn QoH:


It became an instant favourite (I'm a sucker for a good red with gold bits in it, my all-time fave is KBShimmer Leaf of Faith!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> View attachment 63565
> 
> 
> Just had an email, they're launching tomorrow at 11 am pdt (7 pm UK time I think). No descriptions, no swatches. I just can't be doing with these launches anymore, don't have a spare $100 to spend on EPs at a day's notice. I quite like the purple, the turquoise and the fuchsia, but I'm not going to bother.



I was weak 
I got the purple and aqua holos and the navy duochrome.
Fancied the bright pink too, but when I looked at the description it was a straight shimmer, so I skipped it.  Not sure I'd have managed to keep it in my basket anyway, it was sold out by the time I checked out my goodies.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2018)

MRV said:


> I got the purple and turquoise (still available), maybe something else later. I hope they are as intensive as in the pics. Plus, the dollar has gone down which is a nice thing. It’s been a while!



Yay, me too, hope they look as good IRL!  
I have to admit, I was also tempted by the Chartreuse one, not sure where my recent love of that colour has come from!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2018)

I didn't order. I don't have $50 to spend on 3 polishes without even seeing swatches. I'm planning on spending loads on Tonic and Illyrian and also want to order some LE Different Dimensions before they go away at the end of the month, so I have no money to spend on EP anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2018)

My latest mani is Accessorize Mineral Violet:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not in whatever group it is that gives previews of FTLOP, but I've now seen the Tonic only - and I'm not impressed, so I guess I'll be skipping it.



Here's the FTLOP box


----------



## boschicka (Mar 29, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here's the FTLOP box
> View attachment 63597



I actually like the PFD the best this time, but it's not terribly unique.

I was so good not buying anything, but then I just lost my mind and placed orders with C4N, Beautometry, and Mei Mei's.  Don't know why it was so easy to skip certain things and then I suddenly needed 10,000 other things.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (Mar 29, 2018)

The Opi polka dot com nail polish look so fun! I love the Euro Euro color as well.  I need to go nail polish shopping - I let me daughter use mine for a sleepover and they didn't close the lids all the way so now they are all dry :-(


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here's the FTLOP box
> View attachment 63597



Thanks Anita - not impressed though, I'll be skipping this one.  They're nice but not that special IMO.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 30, 2018)

Tinkerbell79 said:


> The Opi polka dot com nail polish look so fun! I love the Euro Euro color as well.  I need to go nail polish shopping - I let me daughter use mine for a sleepover and they didn't close the lids all the way so now they are all dry :-(



Oh, how annoying!  But a good excuse to buy new!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita - not impressed though, I'll be skipping this one.  They're nice but not that special IMO.



Fair enough. I actually really like the PfD and the Pahlish. The Tonic is a bit dull, but maybe it'll look better irl.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2018)

Tinkerbell79 said:


> The Opi polka dot com nail polish look so fun! I love the Euro Euro color as well.  I need to go nail polish shopping - I let me daughter use mine for a sleepover and they didn't close the lids all the way so now they are all dry :-(



Oh dear. And that is the reason why no one uses my nail polishes without supervision. Plus my daughter has her own polishes, so that's that.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Accessorize Mineral Violet:
> View attachment 63595
> View attachment 63596



That's a pretty colour! Another one I don't own.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2018)

I've been really busy and stressed out, so not really had time to crop and upload pictures, but I thought I'd show you my Stackry package that came on Monday.






I'm really happy with everything. The Tonics and PfDs are probably my favourite, but I'm generally very pleased with it all. I went a bit mad, but it's my birthday soon, so we'll blame it on that, hahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 31, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I actually like the PFD the best this time, but it's not terribly unique.
> 
> I was so good not buying anything, but then I just lost my mind and placed orders with C4N, Beautometry, and Mei Mei's.  Don't know why it was so easy to skip certain things and then I suddenly needed 10,000 other things.



Yeah, my favourite is the PfD too. 

Ah, never mind, at least you'll have some nice new pretties. I'm like that too, I'll go for a while without buying and then bam!


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 31, 2018)

I think the Tonic is my least favorite in the box.  The Polished for Days is my favorite of the three.  I also purchased the last box Tonic was in and I haven't worn it yet but loved the others... I think it was a space themed box?  Anyway sometimes I think it is easy to get into the hype for a certain brand and you don't judge it appropriately.  I mean it might be gorgeous in person but from what I have seen it doesn't look like anything super special.


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 31, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just ordered Passion Fruit too, I've been waiting for months for it to restock!  I have both of the others you mention, and I love them too, though I've only worn QoH:
> View attachment 63594
> 
> It became an instant favourite (I'm a sucker for a good red with gold bits in it, my all-time fave is KBShimmer Leaf of Faith!).



I hope this color gets restocked.  It looks wonderful and I was really impressed with the formula on the Passion Fruit


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 31, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I've been really busy and stressed out, so not really had time to crop and upload pictures, but I thought I'd show you my Stackry package that came on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 63599
> View attachment 63600
> ...



I am trying to figure out a polish budget because I go through buy too much and then restraint {coupled with regret} I figure if I have a set amount each month I will be happier.  That blue 2nd from left in top row middle picture by KB Shimmer is really lovely.  What color is that please?


----------



## elkaknits (Mar 31, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Accessorize Mineral Violet:
> View attachment 63595
> View attachment 63596



I agree with Anitacska--this is a really interesting color and it looks really good against your skin tone


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> I am trying to figure out a polish budget because I go through buy too much and then restraint {coupled with regret} I figure if I have a set amount each month I will be happier.  That blue 2nd from left in top row middle picture by KB Shimmer is really lovely.  What color is that please?



I try to set a budget too and usually fail. For the past few months I've been selling my old unused make up on eBay (I have some really nice high end powders, etc.) and that's mostly paid for my polish purchases, but I'm running out of things to sell! 

The blue KBShimmer is Kauai So Blue? It was from the recent HHC sale.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> I think the Tonic is my least favorite in the box.  The Polished for Days is my favorite of the three.  I also purchased the last box Tonic was in and I haven't worn it yet but loved the others... I think it was a space themed box?  Anyway sometimes I think it is easy to get into the hype for a certain brand and you don't judge it appropriately.  I mean it might be gorgeous in person but from what I have seen it doesn't look like anything super special.



I think I have major FOMO when it comes to Tonic (more so than EP nowadays). I didn't buy the December box with Mulled Wine and Mistletoe because the other two polishes were very similar to ones I have already and really regretted it. I bought the space one, that was the one with the 5 polishes, wasn't it? Event Horizon is one of my favourite Tonics.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2018)

Alright, time for some manis. First is Glam Polish Serendipity with Rica Gnome Regrets. They actually look very similar, but the Rica has some tiny glitter too.






Next is Cupcake Polish Some Berry to Love with Glam Polish What a Feeling. I loved this mani, the Cupcake is gorgeous and the Glam is a fun polish.






This is Emily de Molly Twilight's Flight with Vapid Unicorn Egg. I love the EdM, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2018)

There's more! This is Polished for Days Rudolph with Polished for Days Ceres. Loved this mani, especially Rudolph!







Next is CrowsToes 1 Murder Please & Hold the Glitter (linear) with Starrily Prince Charming. 







Next is Emily de Molly Vivid Dreams, this is such a gorgeous polish too!






My current mani is Color Club Wild at Heart (2012 untried) with Barielle Shannon's Attitude. The Color Club is without topcoat, because the topcoat dulled the holo effect. The Barielle is a very sheer jelly polish with some glitter, it's going straight on my destash list, it's very bleugh.






Right, that is all, folks!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I've been really busy and stressed out, so not really had time to crop and upload pictures, but I thought I'd show you my Stackry package that came on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 63599
> View attachment 63600
> ...




That is a stylish haul!  Some stunning things in there... I'm sure I see some FTLOP items I'm now wishing I'd bought!
Happy birthday when it comes!
I hope you're less stressed by then
xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> I hope this color gets restocked.  It looks wonderful and I was really impressed with the formula on the Passion Fruit



I hope you can get it, I love mine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Alright, time for some manis. First is Glam Polish Serendipity with Rica Gnome Regrets. They actually look very similar, but the Rica has some tiny glitter too.
> 
> View attachment 63602
> View attachment 63603
> ...



Lovely!  The cupcake is my fave


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> There's more! This is Polished for Days Rudolph with Polished for Days Ceres. Loved this mani, especially Rudolph!
> 
> View attachment 63611
> View attachment 63612
> ...



These are all very me!  I will say that my absolute fave is Rudolph - I love it on you, and I loved it when I opened my own bottle.  That's one I would definitely like to wear soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2018)

Have you seen the EP news? Enchanted Studio (@enchanted.studio) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## MRV (Apr 3, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the EP news? Enchanted Studio (@enchanted.studio) • Instagram photos and videos



Thanks! Wallet friendly?? Not sure if I have room for new lines.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2018)

MRV said:


> Thanks! Wallet friendly?? Not sure if I have room for new lines.



Apparently they're 9 ml minis. I don't really understand why she's launching more nail polish when it's supposed to be a cosmetics line. Why not just keep polishes with the normal EP brand?


----------



## MRV (Apr 6, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently they're 9 ml minis. I don't really understand why she's launching more nail polish when it's supposed to be a cosmetics line. Why not just keep polishes with the normal EP brand?



Happy belated birthday, Anita! I was still thinking it was March or something, but no wonder, the Easter was full winter and we even got more snow this week. Finally, the spring is (almost) in the air, and we might stay above 0 C degrees next week.

Uh, I don't want to start collecting something new.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2018)

MRV said:


> Happy belated birthday, Anita! I was still thinking it was March or something, but no wonder, the Easter was full winter and we even got more snow this week. Finally, the spring is (almost) in the air, and we might stay above 0 C degrees next week.
> 
> Uh, I don't want to start collecting something new.



Thank you! It's actually this coming Sunday, so you're not late! 

We also had a crappy March, had snow twice which isn't like the UK at all, especially the South of England! It's nice now at least, we have 16 degrees forecast for today and sunshine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 7, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the EP news? Enchanted Studio (@enchanted.studio) • Instagram photos and videos



I wanted to hate them, but I adore the red and turquoise ones.  I may have to buy (assuming I can get them of course!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 7, 2018)

Unfortunately my camera is playing up, so I've done this week's mani pix on my phone - never really used its camera, so they're not that great.  Unlike the polish, which is awesome!
Colors By Llarowe Hellcat:







Hopefully my pics will improve for next time!  And I'm not sure why the second one is showing upside down, it doesn't look like that on my laptop!


----------



## MRV (Apr 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! It's actually this coming Sunday, so you're not late!
> 
> We also had a crappy March, had snow twice which isn't like the UK at all, especially the South of England! It's nice now at least, we have 16 degrees forecast for today and sunshine!



Happy birthday!  Hope you’ve had a lovely day.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2018)

MRV said:


> Happy birthday!  Hope you’ve had a lovely day.



Thank you! My ex treated me (us) to a Chinese lunch and just had cake, so I'm feeling very spoilt today.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I wanted to hate them, but I adore the red and turquoise ones.  I may have to buy (assuming I can get them of course!)



They are $8 each, so not bad at all. I think I will pass. I've decided to get some of the Tonics, so really don't want to spend on EPs too. Also, while they're nice, they're nothing special. 

Hope you get what you want though.


PearlyQueen said:


> Unfortunately my camera is playing up, so I've done this week's mani pix on my phone - never really used its camera, so they're not that great.  Unlike the polish, which is awesome!
> Colors By Llarowe Hellcat:
> View attachment 63698
> View attachment 63699
> ...



I have this one too, it's gorgeous. 

I only ever use my phone camera now, my actual camera hasn't seen daylight in years.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is a stylish haul!  Some stunning things in there... I'm sure I see some FTLOP items I'm now wishing I'd bought!
> Happy birthday when it comes!
> I hope you're less stressed by then
> xxx



Thank you! And it worked, I am less stressed (for now anyway, lol).




PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  The cupcake is my fave



Thank you! It is a lovely colour!



PearlyQueen said:


> These are all very me!  I will say that my absolute fave is Rudolph - I love it on you, and I loved it when I opened my own bottle.  That's one I would definitely like to wear soon.



Thank you! Rudolph is really pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 8, 2018)

Here are some recent manis, first up is Spell Polish Soaking Up Sunshine with Lilypad Lacquer Glistening Rosebud







Next is Tonic Polish Enchanted Elixir with Enchanted Polish Rainbow Juice (with pulp)







Next is Colors by Llarowe Believe in Miracles with Glam Polish Forest Nymph






My current mani is Illyrian Polish Mr. Beetlejuice with Glam Polish Welfare Queen (no sunshine today at all)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2018)

So did anyone buy any of the new EPs? I caved in and ordered 3, the red, the purple and the aqua ones. Shipping was very reasonable as well.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So did anyone buy any of the new EPs? I caved in and ordered 3, the red, the purple and the aqua ones. Shipping was very reasonable as well.



None for me.  I hit the Tonic release pretty hard.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> None for me.  I hit the Tonic release pretty hard.



I bought some Tonics too. 3 holo multichrome, one multichrome and one UP magnetics. I wasn't too keen on paying $16 for the UP ones, but got Xtravagance in the end. I saw Lindsey swatch it over blue and it looked amazing.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I bought some Tonics too. 3 holo multichrome, one multichrome and one UP magnetics. I wasn't too keen on paying $16 for the UP ones, but got Xtravagance in the end. I saw Lindsey swatch it over blue and it looked amazing.



I've lost all sense of right and wrong where makeup and polish prices are concerned.  

I'm definitely excited to layer the Tonics over other colors.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I've lost all sense of right and wrong where makeup and polish prices are concerned.
> 
> I'm definitely excited to layer the Tonics over other colors.



Ugh, me too. I spend so much on polish all the time. At least I don't buy make up anymore. 

Which Tonics did you get?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 10, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, me too. I spend so much on polish all the time. At least I don't buy make up anymore.
> 
> Which Tonics did you get?



Drag Race, Xtravaganza, Ru, Caliente, Flawless, Queen, Divine, & Detox


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 10, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Drag Race, Xtravaganza, Ru, Caliente, Flawless, Queen, Divine, & Detox



Nice! I also ordered Drag Race. Flawless is nice, but I think I can get one of the Bow Polish multichrome magnetics (or the ones with holo even) in a similar effect for about half the price. I nearly got Detox (for free shipping), but a friend asked me to order Chasing Concrete, so I didn't in the end. I will probably get it when I run out of my black base coat.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 10, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! I also ordered Drag Race. Flawless is nice, but I think I can get one of the Bow Polish multichrome magnetics (or the ones with holo even) in a similar effect for about half the price. I nearly got Detox (for free shipping), but a friend asked me to order Chasing Concrete, so I didn't in the end. I will probably get it when I run out of my black base coat.



I had a more difficult time than usual discerning what each one would look like, so I just went for it and ordered most of them.  I skipped the one that looked blue with a yellow to peach stripe.  I despised that color combo and that one looked fairly consistent in most pics as something I wouldn't like.
I actually have a difficult time with indie polishes.  They have so many shifty components, it's really difficult for me to get a feel of what they will truly be like in person.  And so many pics are just close-ups, which drives me bonkers.  How about a few hand pics so I can get an overall feel for it.  Another thing I struggle with are multichrome polishes with holo particles.  I can never tell from pics if the holo particles will blend in and add to the beauty or if they will stand out and look like my polish has some sort of pox.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I had a more difficult time than usual discerning what each one would look like, so I just went for it and ordered most of them.  I skipped the one that looked blue with a yellow to peach stripe.  I despised that color combo and that one looked fairly consistent in most pics as something I wouldn't like.
> I actually have a difficult time with indie polishes.  They have so many shifty components, it's really difficult for me to get a feel of what they will truly be like in person.  And so many pics are just close-ups, which drives me bonkers.  How about a few hand pics so I can get an overall feel for it.  Another thing I struggle with are multichrome polishes with holo particles.  I can never tell from pics if the holo particles will blend in and add to the beauty or if they will stand out and look like my polish has some sort of pox.



I'm the same, couldn't stand the look of Diva Royale, that blue and yellow/orange combo is not nice. I generally pass on dark blue polishes anyway, I didn't get #chibound  or even Cookie Monster as I'm not crazy about those blues. I found Queen a bit dull too. I still like Flawless, but I'm not paying $16 for it. 

My biggest trouble with indie polishes is trying to pair them up. I normally try to wear more than one polish in a mani, due to my huge amount of untrieds, but it's really difficult with complex polishes as there's so much going on. Used to be much easier with creams and plain holos, usually just added some glitters on top and done.  Sometimes I just give up and wear them alone.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! My ex treated me (us) to a Chinese lunch and just had cake, so I'm feeling very spoilt today.



A belated happy birthday from me!  Sounds like you had a good day!
xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some recent manis, first up is Spell Polish Soaking Up Sunshine with Lilypad Lacquer Glistening Rosebud
> 
> View attachment 63703
> View attachment 63704
> ...



All of these are lovely, and I don't think I have any of them!  I think I like Welfare Queen best.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So did anyone buy any of the new EPs? I caved in and ordered 3, the red, the purple and the aqua ones. Shipping was very reasonable as well.



Not shocked!  I got three (red, turquoise and blue) - they're still available today and mine have already shipped, so a very different experience from an EP restock!
I planned to ship direct to UK this time, but international shipping was a lot more expensive than for real EPs, so I ended up going to Stackry.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I had a more difficult time than usual discerning what each one would look like, so I just went for it and ordered most of them.  I skipped the one that looked blue with a yellow to peach stripe.  I despised that color combo and that one looked fairly consistent in most pics as something I wouldn't like.
> I actually have a difficult time with indie polishes.  They have so many shifty components, it's really difficult for me to get a feel of what they will truly be like in person.  And so many pics are just close-ups, which drives me bonkers.  How about a few hand pics so I can get an overall feel for it.  Another thing I struggle with are multichrome polishes with holo particles.  I can never tell from pics if the holo particles will blend in and add to the beauty or if they will stand out and look like my polish has some sort of pox.



I can totally relate to the pox idea, I didn't buy anything with bits in for years because I was concerned about that, I still filter out using that image when I'm shopping for flakies and glitters today - I can't say I always get it right though!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> A belated happy birthday from me!  Sounds like you had a good day!
> xxx



Thank you! I did!



PearlyQueen said:


> All of these are lovely, and I don't think I have any of them!  I think I like Welfare Queen best.



Thank you! I'm trying to think which collection Welfare Queen was from, it's one of my newest Glams. Ah, it was this one: Glam Polish Limited Edition Glow Collection - DeLishious Nails 

Have you heard that she's coming back? Nothing new yet, only restocking the Harry Potter collection, and I didn't want any of those in the first place, so yay!



PearlyQueen said:


> Not shocked!  I got three (red, turquoise and blue) - they're still available today and mine have already shipped, so a very different experience from an EP restock!
> I planned to ship direct to UK this time, but international shipping was a lot more expensive than for real EPs, so I ended up going to Stackry.



I didn't even think about looking at the international shipping, but I saw on Facebook that it was rather high. I didn't get my shipping email, but I've checked and it has shipped. I'll be interested to see what they're like. Someone said she's not using specktraflair for the holo, that's why they're cheaper. Not sure I can see the difference. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I can totally relate to the pox idea, I didn't buy anything with bits in for years because I was concerned about that, I still filter out using that image when I'm shopping for flakies and glitters today - I can't say I always get it right though!



Haha, can't say that'e ever bothered me, I love flakies!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 15, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I did!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was so tempted to buy Glams, filled a basket but didn't check out - I'm really undecided about the Magical Spells collection, the reds look so rich but I'm concerned they'll be a bit boring in real life.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 16, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was so tempted to buy Glams, filled a basket but didn't check out - I'm really undecided about the Magical Spells collection, the reds look so rich but I'm concerned they'll be a bit boring in real life.



Yeah, I'm the same, they look pretty, but a bit too samey to other stuff now. I'm over these shifting shimmers / UPs. I'll wait and see what she comes out with next.

On another note, I really like the new EdM collection, she needs to slow down, because I really can't keep up!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2018)

My ES/EP order has finally arrived at Stackry. Took about a week, very slow, not sure why. Still a month until I ship them though, so won't see them soon.

I have a few manis to share, I even did some nail art at the weekend! (And ordered some new stamping plates from Whatsup Nails as they had a 20% off sale going on.)

First mani is Femme Fatale Aurora Borealis (thermal)







Next is Cupcake Polish Field of Flowers with Glam Polish Lunar Eclipsed. The Cupcake is so pretty, but it started chipping on me very quickly. Such a shame. 





Next one is Femme Fatale Kida (thermal) with decals made with Glitter Gal Marine Blue (2012 untried) and Bondi Blue. Probably the last time I've worn a thermal this spring as it's supposed to be 22-24 C degrees from tomorrow.







My current mani is Colors by Llarowe Rockin' My Juju with Glam Polish The Wars to Come


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm fairly sure no-one's interested but EP have just restocked their last releases.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm fairly sure no-one's interested but EP have just restocked their last releases.



I saw that too. Couldn't even be bothered to mention it,  hahaha!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm fairly sure no-one's interested but EP have just restocked their last releases.





Anitacska said:


> I saw that too. Couldn't even be bothered to mention it,  hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I'm the same, they look pretty, but a bit too samey to other stuff now. I'm over these shifting shimmers / UPs. I'll wait and see what she comes out with next.
> 
> On another note, I really like the new EdM collection, she needs to slow down, because I really can't keep up!



Yes, I've never been that excited about the UPs, I have several but don't feel the urge for more.  But I do love a good red!
I've really cut back on EdM, just the odd one here and there these days.  I'm sure I saw one I fancied in the new collection though (is there a pink/red flakie?).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My ES/EP order has finally arrived at Stackry. Took about a week, very slow, not sure why. Still a month until I ship them though, so won't see them soon.
> 
> I have a few manis to share, I even did some nail art at the weekend! (And ordered some new stamping plates from Whatsup Nails as they had a 20% off sale going on.)
> 
> ...



Mine only arrived yesterday (just after I'd emptied it of course...).  Ridiculously slow shipping, though I'm usually in no rush!
Nice manis - your decals look pretty, and the CbL is much nicer than I expected.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 20, 2018)

My latest mani is Dandy Nails Hands of Time.







And I wore Leaf of Faith again



So better pictures, but too small - I'll try again next time!
The DN is cute, none of the pics picked up the little green glitters though.
And I'm now officially over LoF, I'm putting it away for a while and picking something else to wear to death!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, I've never been that excited about the UPs, I have several but don't feel the urge for more.  But I do love a good red!
> I've really cut back on EdM, just the odd one here and there these days.  I'm sure I saw one I fancied in the new collection though (is there a pink/red flakie?).



Have you seen the new Glam shades? 4 HP ones + 2 HP group exclusives. I really like a few of them. Also there'll be a May 4th trio (that I haven't seen yet).

I think that's the magnetic one. I really like EdM, consistently excellent quality and I love her creativity. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Mine only arrived yesterday (just after I'd emptied it of course...).  Ridiculously slow shipping, though I'm usually in no rush!
> Nice manis - your decals look pretty, and the CbL is much nicer than I expected.



Thank you! Yes, the CbL was very nice. I don't buy much from her nowadays, but I do like my existing CbLs. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Dandy Nails Hands of Time.
> View attachment 63889
> View attachment 63890
> View attachment 63891
> ...



The blue is very pretty. You are funny with that KBShimmer. I really don't think I could wear a polish more than twice, I have so many I want to get through and so little time.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2018)

I have a few manis to share, I made decals again! Ooh get me!

First is Anonymous Lacquer Get Up Stand Up with Grace-full Polish Lilac Light






Next is Pretty Jelly Hestia with ILNP Glory







I also did my toe nails seeing that it was 30 degrees last week, it's Glam Polish Cosmic Shower




My current mani is Cupcake Polish You Are My Jewel with FUN Lacquer TGIF and decals made with the Cupcake. I did a slightly different design on my right hand, but I'm really rubbish with my left hand, so can't even clean it up properly let alone apply polish neatly, so excuse the mess please.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2018)

There was a secret EP restock last night with 2 new polishes (shimmers) in case anyone's interested. I missed it (I think it was around 1 am), but I wouldn't have ordered anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2018)

Also new monthly mysteries launching on Sunday. It's a pass for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 28, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few manis to share, I made decals again! Ooh get me!
> 
> First is Anonymous Lacquer Get Up Stand Up with Grace-full Polish Lilac Light
> 
> ...



These are all really pretty - especially your Cupcake and decals mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 28, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> There was a secret EP restock last night with 2 new polishes (shimmers) in case anyone's interested. I missed it (I think it was around 1 am), but I wouldn't have ordered anyway.
> 
> View attachment 63946



Glad I'm not bothered, I guess this is the way her secret launches are going to be going forward, thankfully I wouldn't have bought these anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 28, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Also new monthly mysteries launching on Sunday. It's a pass for me.



Me too!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 29, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really pretty - especially your Cupcake and decals mani!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> Glad I'm not bothered, I guess this is the way her secret launches are going to be going forward, thankfully I wouldn't have bought these anyway.



I'm not bothered about these, but I'm worried I might miss out on something I'd really like, eg. Ocean Potion if she keeps doing these unannounced, middle of the night restocks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Esmaltes da Kelly - Belle:



Not really my kind of gold.  And my husband (who never notices my nails) was motivated without prompting to tell me it is horrible!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Esmaltes da Kelly - Belle:
> View attachment 63962
> 
> 
> Not really my kind of gold.  And my husband (who never notices my nails) was motivated without prompting to tell me it is horrible!



Oh no!  That's terrible and hilarious.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Esmaltes da Kelly - Belle:
> View attachment 63962
> 
> 
> Not really my kind of gold.  And my husband (who never notices my nails) was motivated without prompting to tell me it is horrible!



Lol, it's not that bad! Admittedly, I don't really like this kind of gold on me either.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2018)

My first order from Nail Artisan, I'd been eyeing up these NeverMind polishes for ages, but never got around to ordering them from the maker directly. Plus black Hit the Bottle stamping polish (mostly for the free delivery).




Here are my most recent manis, first up a failed attempt at decal making. The blobs were supposed to be pineapples, lol. This is Glisten & Glow Great Barrier Reef Plate Corals with Zoya Ray on the accents under the blobs.





Next is ILNP Hi-Fi with Bear Pawlish Curiosity. My camera did not like the colours, the ILNP is showing correctly, but the Bear Pawlish was more purple. The last picture shows the true colour of the BP, but of course it makes the ILNP look much warmer than it is.






Since the weather turned back to winter, I managed to squeeze in one last thermal mani. This is Femme Fatale Euna with Femme Fatale We're All Just Stardust.







And finally, a successful decal making session! This is Emily de Molly Sleep Walking with Femme Fatale Morning Glory.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2018)

EP Star Wars duo if anyone's interested: In a Galaxy / Far, Far Away - *Duo* | Enchanted Polish


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My first order from Nail Artisan, I'd been eyeing up these NeverMind polishes for ages, but never got around to ordering them from the maker directly. Plus black Hit the Bottle stamping polish (mostly for the free delivery).
> 
> View attachment 63968
> 
> ...



Those look nice, I don't know Nevermind at all - and haven't yet tried Nail Artisan, though I've looked a few times!  How was the process?
Love your manis, though your pineapples aren't the best!  I think you have a problem with yellow things, the last issue was with daffodils wasn't it?  Love your purple mani, especially the Bear.  And your second decals are lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> EP Star Wars duo if anyone's interested: In a Galaxy / Far, Far Away - *Duo* | Enchanted Polish



Sold out when I looked, but I only liked one of the two so I wouldn't have bought anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 8, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Lilypad Lacquer Raining Fire:





Much nicer than I expected - and I checked with hubby, he likes this one!


----------



## Anitacska (May 9, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Those look nice, I don't know Nevermind at all - and haven't yet tried Nail Artisan, though I've looked a few times!  How was the process?
> Love your manis, though your pineapples aren't the best!  I think you have a problem with yellow things, the last issue was with daffodils wasn't it?  Love your purple mani, especially the Bear.  And your second decals are lovely.



It was fine. Very quick shipping, no problems at all.

Thank you! I think I need to use black or white for the outlines or they blur too much otherwise. Had to trim down my thumb nail due to a side break, but will make a new set of decals this weekend again. 




PearlyQueen said:


> Sold out when I looked, but I only liked one of the two so I wouldn't have bought anyway.



I could've bought them, but only liked the blue and even that I'm not sure I would've bought without swatches. Meh.




PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Lilypad Lacquer Raining Fire:
> View attachment 64008
> View attachment 64009
> View attachment 64010
> ...



Surprisingly I don't have this Lilypad. It's pretty! 

Have you seen the March/April EP mysteries? The April one is quite nice, but it reminds me of Tonic One Million Flowers.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It was fine. Very quick shipping, no problems at all.
> 
> Thank you! I think I need to use black or white for the outlines or they blur too much otherwise. Had to trim down my thumb nail due to a side break, but will make a new set of decals this weekend again.
> 
> ...



I was sure you'd have that Lilypad!
Glad I didn't buy those EP mysteries, I don't especially like either of them.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was sure you'd have that Lilypad!
> Glad I didn't buy those EP mysteries, I don't especially like either of them.



It appears I don't!

I'm quite pleased with these, I found them on Facebook. £17 posted for the two. Magic Mirror is especially nice!





I also received my Femme Fatale bi-monthly haul.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2018)

My Stackry delivery is due early next week. Yay! I'm also expecting a package from Girly Bits soon. Ordered from Glam Polish through the UK group, but I guess those won't come for a while yet.

Here are my latest manis. First is Miss Sporty Metal Flip 030 with NYX Dreamy Glitter. A good example of why I don't bother with buying non-indie polishes nowadays. Meh. 





That said, my following mani was pretty nice. This is OPI Tease-y Does It (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Eternity Dragon. 






Next up is Tonic Polish Taffeta with Tonic Polish Butterfly Leaf







This is Illyrian Polish Blue Moon with Illyrian Polish Believe in the Unicorn. Really liked them.






Emily de Molly Future Royal? Nice and bright, really liked it. 





Finally, my current mani, Glam Polish Batch #20  with Polished for Days Dear Santa







No decals this week, have been too busy / tired to bother.


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (May 16, 2018)

I am going to get a manicure in the next week or so.  Is Shellac worth the cost?  I am a mom of 3 so these fingernails see a lot of water and dirt!


----------



## Anitacska (May 16, 2018)

Tinkerbell79 said:


> I am going to get a manicure in the next week or so.  Is Shellac worth the cost?  I am a mom of 3 so these fingernails see a lot of water and dirt!



No idea, sorry.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It appears I don't!
> 
> I'm quite pleased with these, I found them on Facebook. £17 posted for the two. Magic Mirror is especially nice!
> 
> ...



Wow, congrats on the EP bargain, I always wanted Magic Mirror.
Pretty FFs too.
W


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry delivery is due early next week. Yay! I'm also expecting a package from Girly Bits soon. Ordered from Glam Polish through the UK group, but I guess those won't come for a while yet.
> 
> Here are my latest manis. First is Miss Sporty Metal Flip 030 with NYX Dreamy Glitter. A good example of why I don't bother with buying non-indie polishes nowadays. Meh.
> 
> ...



Very nice, I love the Tonics and Eternity Dragon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2018)

Tinkerbell79 said:


> I am going to get a manicure in the next week or so.  Is Shellac worth the cost?  I am a mom of 3 so these fingernails see a lot of water and dirt!



Sorry, I haven't a clue.  I had a gel one once, it lasted forever but I don't go for much water and dirt!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Lilypad Lacquer Life on the Dark Side:


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, congrats on the EP bargain, I always wanted Magic Mirror.
> Pretty FFs too.



Thanks. I didn't realise MM had flakies in it, I like it a lot!  



PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice, I love the Tonics and Eternity Dragon!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Lilypad Lacquer Life on the Dark Side:
> View attachment 64097
> View attachment 64098
> View attachment 64099



Ooh pretty! I nearly said it's another one I don't own, but apparently I do.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2018)

My hauls this week. First one is from Girly Bits, the rest from Stackry. 







Pretty pleased with everything, although admittedly the Enchanteds are a bit dull.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My hauls this week. First one is from Girly Bits, the rest from Stackry.
> 
> View attachment 64103
> View attachment 64104
> ...



Nice hauls!  I'm especially taken with the Tonics, they're pretty in the bottle.  Are those the multichrome magnetic ones?
Gutted to hear the ESs are dull, mine are still in the US for now.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice hauls!  I'm especially taken with the Tonics, they're pretty in the bottle.  Are those the multichrome magnetic ones?
> Gutted to hear the ESs are dull, mine are still in the US for now.



Thanks. Yes, mostly. The first one is UP magnetic, the second is multichrome magnetic and then 3 holo magnetics. The last 2 are Necromantic, that I won in a contest, and Draccus from the FTLOP box.

They're just holos. Also Surf Bunny looks a lot more blue than turquoise irl. Glad they didn't cost a lot at least.


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2018)

Here are my recent manis. First is China Glaze Rare & Radiant (2012 untried) with Indigo Bananas Color of the Fire (holo) over black.







Next is Pahlish The Final Countdown with Different Dimension Alpha






My current mani is Elevation Polish The Sea Was Red with Femme Fatale Shadow Radiance. I like the Elevation, but not the FF. Also I did a terrible job of fixing up two side breaks, so it looks doubley awful.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my recent manis. First is China Glaze Rare & Radiant (2012 untried) with Indigo Bananas Color of the Fire (holo) over black.
> 
> View attachment 64116
> View attachment 64117
> ...



These are nice.  I especially like the China Glaze (I have it unworn of course!) - the Elevation is one I have worn, and thought very pretty too.  The FF is fine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2018)

My latest mani is Glam Polish - If the Apocalypse Comes, Beep Me:


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice.  I especially like the China Glaze (I have it unworn of course!) - the Elevation is one I have worn, and thought very pretty too.  The FF is fine!


Thank you. The FF just looked a bit dull. I think I will try to sell it. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glam Polish - If the Apocalypse Comes, Beep Me:
> View attachment 64140
> View attachment 64141



Pretty! I don't have this one (I think it's from the Buffy collection?)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. The FF just looked a bit dull. I think I will try to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! I don't have this one (I think it's from the Buffy collection?)



No point in polishes you don't like!
Yes, the Glam's a Buffy one, I really like that collection (I think I got all of them!).


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2018)

Here are my most recent manis. First is CrowsToes Damned if You Do (linear holo) with CrowsToes Murder in the 2nd. I ended up cutting down the nails with the side breaks, couldn't be bothered to keep fixing them. 








Next is Lilypad Lacquer Morning Glory with Orly Ultraviolet. Very bright and obviously freaked out my camera.






This one is Bear Pawlish Murky Waters with Ever After Month of June





My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Fantasia






I also did a new pedicure, but I haven't got around to taking pictures yet


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2018)

And here's my pedi, Femme Fatale Ruby Hare. It's a gorgeous polish, although the picture isn't really colour accurate.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2018)

My new Glams have arrived! I really like them. With these I am now past the 400 mark!




I like a few from the new collection too, but not the 4 HP ones. Is it just me, or HP is now very old news? Anyway, I won't be ordering any this time as I spent an obscene amount on polish in May, so I need to be very good in June.


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My new Glams have arrived! I really like them. With these I am now past the 400 mark!
> 
> View attachment 64182
> 
> ...



Pretty! Yes, HP as inspiration for a collection is a little odd at this point, but I suppose it doesn't bother me as long as the polishes are lovely.
I'm actually starting to become annoyed with all the magnetic releases lately. I ordered some of the Tonic magnetics b/c they look pretty on their own and don't necessarily need a magnet to bring out their beauty, but some others are only interesting when magnetized.  I don't want to HAVE to use a magnet.
And something that probably won't be popular here, but all the flakies lately.  I do enjoy flakies in general, but it seems some makers are just using them to use them or to make their polish different, but not actually using them in a complementary way.  Or perhaps I'm just depressed.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Pretty! Yes, HP as inspiration for a collection is a little odd at this point, but I suppose it doesn't bother me as long as the polishes are lovely.
> I'm actually starting to become annoyed with all the magnetic releases lately. I ordered some of the Tonic magnetics b/c they look pretty on their own and don't necessarily need a magnet to bring out their beauty, but some others are only interesting when magnetized.  I don't want to HAVE to use a magnet.
> And something that probably won't be popular here, but all the flakies lately.  I do enjoy flakies in general, but it seems some makers are just using them to use them or to make their polish different, but not actually using them in a complementary way.  Or perhaps I'm just depressed.



It doesn't bother me per se, just find it a bit old news now. Was never really into HP anyway in the first place. Some of the polishes are pretty though.

Tell you what really annoys me, the sudden appearance of all these UP pigments that were completely gone and now everyone seems to have huge stashes of it! Tonic has released so many UP polishes despite saying they only had a very small amount of pigments. So which one is it then?


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2018)

Girls, Elevation is shutting down. Huge sales. Go chech out!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my most recent manis. First is CrowsToes Damned if You Do (linear holo) with CrowsToes Murder in the 2nd. I ended up cutting down the nails with the side breaks, couldn't be bothered to keep fixing them.
> 
> View attachment 64163
> View attachment 64164
> ...




Fabulous! Love all of these, the CT is so shifty, Fantasia is lovely and Morning Glory is superb!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> And here's my pedi, Femme Fatale Ruby Hare. It's a gorgeous polish, although the picture isn't really colour accurate.
> 
> View attachment 64168



Such a pretty colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My new Glams have arrived! I really like them. With these I am now past the 400 mark!
> 
> View attachment 64182
> 
> ...



Oo nice!  400??? That's a lot!  I don't really like the new collection myself, the plummy one is quite nice, and the HP ones I did quite fancy the red but it looks very orangey so I'm not sure.  I've never been a fan of HP myself, read the first book and just didn't get the hype!  I don't buy on inspirations/names these days, it's all about the colour!  I've blown way too much money recently myself and I just got a massive shock about some handbags I have at Stackry, shipping is ridiculous, I'd never have bought them if I'd known how much it would be.  It would have been much cheaper to pay the original shop's shipping and the customs fees....
So that's my monthly polish budget blown for about 3 months


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Pretty! Yes, HP as inspiration for a collection is a little odd at this point, but I suppose it doesn't bother me as long as the polishes are lovely.
> I'm actually starting to become annoyed with all the magnetic releases lately. I ordered some of the Tonic magnetics b/c they look pretty on their own and don't necessarily need a magnet to bring out their beauty, but some others are only interesting when magnetized.  I don't want to HAVE to use a magnet.
> And something that probably won't be popular here, but all the flakies lately.  I do enjoy flakies in general, but it seems some makers are just using them to use them or to make their polish different, but not actually using them in a complementary way.  Or perhaps I'm just depressed.



I've only bought one new magnetic (I have a few from the first time around though) and I haven't actually received it yet.  I just haven't gone for the trend at all really.  I find it hard to resist a flakey, but I agree that they don't always work (it's why I'm not loving the forthcoming Glams I think).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It doesn't bother me per se, just find it a bit old news now. Was never really into HP anyway in the first place. Some of the polishes are pretty though.
> 
> Tell you what really annoys me, the sudden appearance of all these UP pigments that were completely gone and now everyone seems to have huge stashes of it! Tonic has released so many UP polishes despite saying they only had a very small amount of pigments. So which one is it then?



Million percent agree on UP, the name is a bit misleading nowadays, not at all rare!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

MRV said:


> Girls, Elevation is shutting down. Huge sales. Go chech out!



Broke, so can't!  I must admit, I stopped buying Elevation a long time ago, my last large order was not very exciting in the flesh, and I haven't been tempted since - I looked a few times, but nothing really stood out.


----------



## MRV (Jun 1, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Broke, so can't!  I must admit, I stopped buying Elevation a long time ago, my last large order was not very exciting in the flesh, and I haven't been tempted since - I looked a few times, but nothing really stood out.


I have quite a few of their polishes. They are generally good but perhaps less flashy than some other brand’s polishes. I have not bought really anything of late but I was meaning to order from them as I only ordered twice I think last year. So ordered a bunch as they were only about USD 4.00 a piece with shipping but still had to cut down. I don’t want to spend a lot. They seem to be selling out now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2018)

MRV said:


> I have quite a few of their polishes. They are generally good but perhaps less flashy than some other brand’s polishes. I have not bought really anything of late but I was meaning to order from them as I only ordered twice I think last year. So ordered a bunch as they were only about USD 4.00 a piece with shipping but still had to cut down. I don’t want to spend a lot. They seem to be selling out now.



I have quite a few too, definitely not flashy, but some are very pretty.  However, you've probably noticed - I go for flashy!!!
I think it's about 2 years since I last ordered, there was some shenanigans with the brand as well (I seem to remember stuff about her only pretending to be someone who climbs mountains or something) and she stopped posting on Facebook.
However, I'm glad you found loads you wanted and I will say that's a fantastic discount price.  I did have a quick look, but there was only one that tempted me, so I left it as I should not be buying anything else at the moment.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2018)

MRV said:


> Girls, Elevation is shutting down. Huge sales. Go chech out!



I didn't even know they were still in business. I recall some upset about them a while ago and thought they'd closed? I haven't bought any polish from them in ages. (However, I happened to be wearing one today, what a coincidence!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fabulous! Love all of these, the CT is so shifty, Fantasia is lovely and Morning Glory is superb!



Thank you! Yes, you can't beat a good multichrome! Or purple for that matter, hahaha!




PearlyQueen said:


> Such a pretty colour!


It looks so much better irl, so much more unique. I love her old holos.




PearlyQueen said:


> Oo nice!  400??? That's a lot!  I don't really like the new collection myself, the plummy one is quite nice, and the HP ones I did quite fancy the red but it looks very orangey so I'm not sure.  I've never been a fan of HP myself, read the first book and just didn't get the hype!  I don't buy on inspirations/names these days, it's all about the colour!  I've blown way too much money recently myself and I just got a massive shock about some handbags I have at Stackry, shipping is ridiculous, I'd never have bought them if I'd known how much it would be.  It would have been much cheaper to pay the original shop's shipping and the customs fees....
> So that's my monthly polish budget blown for about 3 months



Oh no, sorry to hear about the shipping costs! I only ever order nail polish, make up, and the odd bit of clothing to be sent to Stackry. Are they big, bulky bags? Hope they're nice at least!




PearlyQueen said:


> I've only bought one new magnetic (I have a few from the first time around though) and I haven't actually received it yet.  I just haven't gone for the trend at all really.  I find it hard to resist a flakey, but I agree that they don't always work (it's why I'm not loving the forthcoming Glams I think).



I agree, some of the flakies don't work in the new Glams. Some I do like. 

I haven't used any of my new magnetics, but I've pulled out one of the Bow Polish ones to try soon.



PearlyQueen said:


> Million percent agree on UP, the name is a bit misleading nowadays, not at all rare!



I never even really got the hype about it in the first place!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have quite a few too, definitely not flashy, but some are very pretty.  However, you've probably noticed - I go for flashy!!!
> I think it's about 2 years since I last ordered, there was some shenanigans with the brand as well (I seem to remember stuff about her only pretending to be someone who climbs mountains or something) and she stopped posting on Facebook.
> However, I'm glad you found loads you wanted and I will say that's a fantastic discount price.  I did have a quick look, but there was only one that tempted me, so I left it as I should not be buying anything else at the moment.



Didn't she also claim she had cancer and then turned out she didn't? Or was that someone else? 

On another note, Ethereal Lacquer is back. I know that she was affected by a hurricane a while back. I have a few of her polishes and they're nice. She's also taking part in HHC next month.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2018)

MRV said:


> I have quite a few of their polishes. They are generally good but perhaps less flashy than some other brand’s polishes. I have not bought really anything of late but I was meaning to order from them as I only ordered twice I think last year. So ordered a bunch as they were only about USD 4.00 a piece with shipping but still had to cut down. I don’t want to spend a lot. They seem to be selling out now.



I had a look, but didn't see very low prices, they were all at $8-12? Was there a code to use or something? In any case, I don't need to buy any more polish for a bit. Just bought 8 from Polish Pickup and 6 Femme Fatales, as well as the FTLOP box, and that's after a very expensive May, so I need to be good for a bit.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Yes, you can't beat a good multichrome! Or purple for that matter, hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'd better be nice!  I admit they are bulky, but my plan to ship them separately via the cheapest method fell apart because of the box size - the cheap company doesn't take such a big package, so now it has to come via the expensive method like the polishes, which just makes it really uneconomical.  I guess I'll just consolidate with the polishes and see if they'll put those inside one of the bags to save some space.  I'm also now on 45 days because I'm waiting for a tiny order from LynB to arrive, it should have been there before now, so I'm also going to have storage to pay on my Enchanted Studio package, or consolidate today and have them arrive in the next couple of days, with no money to add to the delivery with.... I'm so annoyed, mostly at myself though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Didn't she also claim she had cancer and then turned out she didn't? Or was that someone else?
> 
> On another note, Ethereal Lacquer is back. I know that she was affected by a hurricane a while back. I have a few of her polishes and they're nice. She's also taking part in HHC next month.



Interesting!  I have a few too, and they're nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I had a look, but didn't see very low prices, they were all at $8-12? Was there a code to use or something? In any case, I don't need to buy any more polish for a bit. Just bought 8 from Polish Pickup and 6 Femme Fatales, as well as the FTLOP box, and that's after a very expensive May, so I need to be good for a bit.



There is a code, I think it's THANKS - I had about five from PPU in a basket, but the Stackry stuff made me dump them, not taken with FTLOP thankfully, and the new Illyrians can wait too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2018)

This week's mani was Alan Roy 282 topped with Special FX multichrome topper:






Both very old, and the AR is now finished!  The SFX I've thinned to see if I can use it again.  This is much shiftier in real life.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> They'd better be nice!  I admit they are bulky, but my plan to ship them separately via the cheapest method fell apart because of the box size - the cheap company doesn't take such a big package, so now it has to come via the expensive method like the polishes, which just makes it really uneconomical.  I guess I'll just consolidate with the polishes and see if they'll put those inside one of the bags to save some space.  I'm also now on 45 days because I'm waiting for a tiny order from LynB to arrive, it should have been there before now, so I'm also going to have storage to pay on my Enchanted Studio package, or consolidate today and have them arrive in the next couple of days, with no money to add to the delivery with.... I'm so annoyed, mostly at myself though!



That is annoying. I guess you just need to file it under lesson learnt and move on. Hopefully everything you have in there will be worth the wait and the extra cost.



PearlyQueen said:


> There is a code, I think it's THANKS - I had about five from PPU in a basket, but the Stackry stuff made me dump them, not taken with FTLOP thankfully, and the new Illyrians can wait too.



I managed to find a buyer for the Pahlish from the FTLOP box, that was really not my colour. Yeah, the new Illyrians are nice, but they can wait. 



PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani was Alan Roy 282 topped with Special FX multichrome topper:
> View attachment 64184
> View attachment 64185
> View attachment 64186
> ...



Nice mani. I've never heard of Alan Roy, but the multichrome topper looks nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2018)

Here are my latest manis. First is W7 Metallic Mars (2012 untried) over black with Lilypad Lacquer Dreams Come True.







Next is FUN Lacquer Eternal Love with FUN Lacquer Eternal Love (H), both over black.







My current mani is Elevation Polish LE: Yeti Has a Bike with El Corazon Kryptonite. I keep having to trim my nails due to side breaks, not happy. I've been taking supplements and using Nailtiques Formula 2, but they haven't helped so far.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2018)

In case anyone's interested, the new EP monthlies are for sale right now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is W7 Metallic Mars (2012 untried) over black with Lilypad Lacquer Dreams Come True.
> 
> View attachment 64188
> View attachment 64189
> ...



I love all of these!  I must try those W7s sometime, I bought all or nearly all of them.
How funny you're wearing Elevation (I have that too - and I think both the FUNs!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> In case anyone's interested, the new EP monthlies are for sale right now.



As you know, I'm not doing those any more!  Thankfully, considering the overspending I've done.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love all of these!  I must try those W7s sometime, I bought all or nearly all of them.
> How funny you're wearing Elevation (I have that too - and I think both the FUNs!).



Thank you! Yes, I'd already picked it out, it was a funny coincidence.



PearlyQueen said:


> As you know, I'm not doing those any more!  Thankfully, considering the overspending I've done.



I know, me neither. Just thought someone else might be interested.

I'm trying to be good this month too, at least until the 14th anyway. There are a few LE polishes I want and someone offered to mule from Polish Con and I love the Different Dimension PC polishes, so will ask her for those. But I'm holding out on non urgent purchases.

Edit: Forgot to ask, have you received your Stackry package yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2018)

I popped into Primark last weekend and found these two polishes. They're both really pretty and shifty, and only £1.50.




I'm waiting for my Femme Fatale group buy orders to arrive, hopefully later this week. I ordered a good few EdMs as well as Femme Fatales, so really looking forward to that. I'll have lots of stuff in my Stackry box as well by the time it's due to be emptied. I've been very bad. 

My recent manis, first up is Illyrian Polish Mad World with Emily de Molly Pending Perfection and some flower decals (made with Mad World). Pretty pleased with that.







Next is Femme Fatale Maddening Whispers with Femme Fatale Mermaid Candy, I love them both, but especially Maddening Whispers, I love her old holos, they were so special.







Dollish Polish The Witching Hour with Femme Fatale Unwoven Light. They're both okay, but not thrilled with either. 





This is Bow Polish Alpha Omega, which is a magnetic polish and the first time I've used one for about 4 years! I used the Tonic magnet with it and it was really easy to do. Love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'd already picked it out, it was a funny coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oo, nice to have a mule!
Still waiting for my package...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I popped into Primark last weekend and found these two polishes. They're both really pretty and shifty, and only £1.50.
> 
> View attachment 64215
> 
> ...


Good bargain!
Lots of goodies on the way too, that's always a nice feeling.
Love your manis, the magnetic one is stunning.  
Mad World is really pretty too, and good decaling!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2018)

So here are my last two manis!
Pahlish Blood of the Mountain II:






Illyrian Polish Forever Fairytale:






This looks more like an opal than any other polish I've ever worn - but it's nothing like MeiMei's pictures of it!  I emailed her to ask if she'd used purple undies on hers, but it's just that shiftiness apparently.  I still love it though, so no complaints!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, nice to have a mule!
> Still waiting for my package...



Oh no, how come?

Yes, she was really kind to offer. I was going to order the Different Dimensions if there were any leftovers anyway, but this is much better. I asked for 6, June 2018 and KBShimmer Hard to Empress, purple UP polish with blue flakies. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Good bargain!
> Lots of goodies on the way too, that's always a nice feeling.
> Love your manis, the magnetic one is stunning.
> Mad World is really pretty too, and good decaling!



Thank you! I really liked the magnetic, it was so cool irl as the line moved around. Mad World is one of my favourite ever polishes.



PearlyQueen said:


> So here are my last two manis!
> Pahlish Blood of the Mountain II:
> View attachment 64238
> View attachment 64239
> ...



Pretty! I see what you mean about the Illyrian though, I looked on MeiMei's website and it looks very different. This actually reminds me of Arco Iris, the unreleased Polish Pickup shade (that's coming back next Friday as Starburst).


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2018)

Annoyingly the Femme Fatale group buy hasn't arrived yet, they're taking their sweet time with it. So the only polish I received today was Tonic Mulled Wine and Mistletoe that I got from a destash. 




Hopefully I'll receive more things next week. Still 2 more weeks left of my Stackry free period.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 18, 2018)

Here are a few of my latest manis, first up is Tonic Huckleberry Sparkle with Picture Polish Frosting. The tiny blue glitters in the Tonic are so gorgeous!







Next is Glam Polish The Shining with Fair Maiden Luck Dragon





This is Cupcake Polish Leaf Me Alone with Lilypad Lacquer Diamond in the Rough (mostly covered up with the decals made with the Cupcake and Zoya Tanzy (2012 untried))







My current mani is Glam Polish Kissed by Fire with Glam Polish You Are Our Only Hope Frank


----------



## Erena (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey everyone, I am new to this thread.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 19, 2018)

Erena said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to this thread.



Welcome!  Beautiful hands/nails!  And I appreciate the way you take pics.


----------



## Erena (Jun 19, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Welcome!  Beautiful hands/nails!  And I appreciate the way you take pics.



 Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 20, 2018)

Erena said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the thread! That pink polish is very pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2018)

EP May June spoilers in case anyone's interested. May is pretty, I like it. I'm not sad I missed out on it though. I'm sure I have similar polishes.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 21, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> EP May June spoilers in case anyone's interested. May is pretty, I like it. I'm not sad I missed out on it though. I'm sure I have similar polishes.
> 
> View attachment 64276
> View attachment 64277



Yawn.  (Thanks for sharing!  It's nice to see what we all didn't miss out on.)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yawn.  (Thanks for sharing!  It's nice to see what we all didn't miss out on.)



I do like May 2018. I wonder how similar it is to May 2013? 

In the UK EPs don't sell well, so I may pick it up if I see it for sale somewhere, but I won't be hunting it down. Definitely not worth $16+.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 21, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I do like May 2018. I wonder how similar it is to May 2013?
> 
> In the UK EPs don't sell well, so I may pick it up if I see it for sale somewhere, but I won't be hunting it down. Definitely not worth $16+.



Yes, I agree.  Pretty, but nothing mind-blowing and not worth the full price.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2018)

Nail mail, yay!




I ordered the Barry M magnetic polish from eBay, but they didn't send the magnetic cap with it, ugh. I got the FF from a destash, it's the newest RC exclusive. I don't buy from RC anymore, so I was glad to find this elsewhere. 

Still no FF group buy, but it's finally on the way, so I should have it next week.


----------



## Erena (Jun 24, 2018)

I am a HUGE KL polish fan. Can't wait to try the Spring 2018 colors out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2018)

I've just had a load of alerts from Pshiiit Boutique - EP and Enchanted Studio restock if anyone is interested - nothing I want, but you may want to take a look!


----------



## Erena (Jun 25, 2018)

I've just bought this today. Vinylux in Married to the Mauve.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 25, 2018)

Erena said:


> I am a HUGE KL polish fan. Can't wait to try the Spring 2018 colors out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you like about the line?


----------



## Erena (Jun 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What do you like about the line?



One thing I absolutely love about these nail polishes is the short rounded edge brush, which makes it really easy to apply. The formula is thick, it's definitely not as watery as the Essie, even thicker than OPI. I personally prefer a thicker formula of a nail polish which is why I am completely totally obsessed with this formula. The formula itself is very self-leveling so even if you accidentally get a little too much polish on one side of your nail, it will kind of level out. I can get this formula to last a full five days (using Vinylux top coat) or even more completely chip-free but lasting power of nail polish really depends on your specific body chemistry, as well as the base coat and top coat that you use. If you love nail polish and haven't tried these yet then you definitely should. I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've just had a load of alerts from Pshiiit Boutique - EP and Enchanted Studio restock if anyone is interested - nothing I want, but you may want to take a look!



Thanks, but meh. I'd only order from Pshiiit if it was something very very special. It costs too much otherwise.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, how come?
> 
> Yes, she was really kind to offer. I was going to order the Different Dimensions if there were any leftovers anyway, but this is much better. I asked for 6, June 2018 and KBShimmer Hard to Empress, purple UP polish with blue flakies.
> 
> ...



Ha, I'd chosen the wrong shipping method, I waited ages for a shipment, then emailed and waited a few days, didn’t hear, emailed again and they told me what I’d done.  Then I had to email again to find out how to fix it!However, they’re here now, and my bags are very nice (and the shipping didn’t cost quite as much as I expected – still expensive, but probably now cheaper than getting them shipped direct). BTW FYI – I did hold a small package (3xEnchanted Studio polishes) in their paid for storage for a couple of days and it cost a whole 24 cents, well worth it in that instance.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Annoyingly the Femme Fatale group buy hasn't arrived yet, they're taking their sweet time with it. So the only polish I received today was Tonic Mulled Wine and Mistletoe that I got from a destash.
> 
> View attachment 64247
> 
> ...



Love that Tonic!
I’m never in a rush for packages, my husband is like you though, once he’s checked out, he wants it sharp-ish!  (Not nail polish though….!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few of my latest manis, first up is Tonic Huckleberry Sparkle with Picture Polish Frosting. The tiny blue glitters in the Tonic are so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 64248
> View attachment 64249
> ...



Oo, some nice ones here!
Love Huckleberry Sparkle, such a good purple!
The Cupcake holo looks stunning.
And that last Glam mani is perfect!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Erena said:


> Hey everyone, I am new to this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello and welcome!
You do take some beautiful pictures, I look forward to more!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> EP May June spoilers in case anyone's interested. May is pretty, I like it. I'm not sad I missed out on it though. I'm sure I have similar polishes.
> 
> View attachment 64276
> View attachment 64277



The pink is really pretty – I’m sure I’d have bought if I’d seen it in advance. However, do I need another pink holo? No of course not.Will I look for it on the secondary market?No.I’m properly over my FOMO with EP monthlies now, not one of the mysteries I’ve skipped has broken my heart.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Nail mail, yay!
> 
> View attachment 64283
> 
> ...



The FF looks nice, great you found a way to obtain it without RC-ing!
(Can’t really tell much about the BM, but I’m guessing you’ve got a magnet, so not the end of the world!)
Surprised your FFs are taking so long, hope they’re worth the wait!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 26, 2018)

Erena said:


> I am a HUGE KL polish fan. Can't wait to try the Spring 2018 colors out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These colours would look horrible on me, I need something with punchy colour against my skintone I find.  Hope you love them though!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, I'd chosen the wrong shipping method, I waited ages for a shipment, then emailed and waited a few days, didn’t hear, emailed again and they told me what I’d done.  Then I had to email again to find out how to fix it!However, they’re here now, and my bags are very nice (and the shipping didn’t cost quite as much as I expected – still expensive, but probably now cheaper than getting them shipped direct). BTW FYI – I did hold a small package (3xEnchanted Studio polishes) in their paid for storage for a couple of days and it cost a whole 24 cents, well worth it in that instance.



Ah that's not too bad then. Glad the bags were worth the wait. How do you like the Enchanted Studio polishes?

There's a package on its way to Stackry that's not moving, so it might not get there in time for next week's deadline, but I think I will empty it out anyway because I now have over 70 polishes in there. Not all for me (well, 5 aren't), but it's still a lot. I need my polishes!



PearlyQueen said:


> Love that Tonic!
> I’m never in a rush for packages, my husband is like you though, once he’s checked out, he wants it sharp-ish!  (Not nail polish though….!)



Haha, yes, I'm very impatient!



PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, some nice ones here!
> Love Huckleberry Sparkle, such a good purple!
> The Cupcake holo looks stunning.
> And that last Glam mani is perfect!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> The pink is really pretty – I’m sure I’d have bought if I’d seen it in advance. However, do I need another pink holo? No of course not.Will I look for it on the secondary market?No.I’m properly over my FOMO with EP monthlies now, not one of the mysteries I’ve skipped has broken my heart.



If I find May at a reasonable price, I may get it, but like you, I'm not that fussed. I think less and less people buy the mysteries now, so it may not even pop up anyway.



PearlyQueen said:


> The FF looks nice, great you found a way to obtain it without RC-ing!
> (Can’t really tell much about the BM, but I’m guessing you’ve got a magnet, so not the end of the world!)
> Surprised your FFs are taking so long, hope they’re worth the wait!



It was annoying about the magnet as each of those Barry Ms came with different magnet designs, but I can live without it. I did get a small refund from the seller for not having a magnet, so it's fine.

The FF group buy has now arrived at the girl who organises it, I'll pick them up tomorrow. I'd go today, but I have a busy afternoon -  the only one day this week typically.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2018)

Here are the Different Dimensions and KBShimmer my polish fairy picked up at Polish Con. I also asked her for DD June 2018 which she didn't get for some reason, but I have ordered it from the website since then. Ah well, better than nothing and these might not even make it to the shop as they were LE for PC, so I'm still happy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are the Different Dimensions and KBShimmer my polish fairy picked up at Polish Con. I also asked her for DD June 2018 which she didn't get for some reason, but I have ordered it from the website since then. Ah well, better than nothing and these might not even make it to the shop as they were LE for PC, so I'm still happy.
> 
> View attachment 64311
> View attachment 64312



Oo, these are nice (especially the KBShimmer!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Ah that's not too bad then. Glad the bags were worth the wait. How do you like the Enchanted Studio polishes?
> 
> There's a package on its way to Stackry that's not moving, so it might not get there in time for next week's deadline, but I think I will empty it out anyway because I now have over 70 polishes in there. Not all for me (well, 5 aren't), but it's still a lot. I need my polishes!
> 
> ...



The ESs are nice, but not anything outstanding as you said!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 27, 2018)

My last couple of manis:



Duri - Addicted To Fame
I've never had so many compliments on a nail polish!  I ended up giving half the bottle to a colleague who fell in love with it - I know I'll never use a whole bottle, and she was really disappointed it wasn't available.  By sheer coincidence this hit my nails just as the heatwave hit, and it feels like summer!




Pahlish - Beep Boop Wah


----------



## Erena (Jun 28, 2018)

KL Polish in Cozy In There?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My last couple of manis:
> 
> View attachment 64313
> 
> ...



It's a very cheerful, summery colour! Well done for sharing it.  Like you, I'll never use up a bottle of nail polish, I don't even use polishes more than once as it is!

The Pahlish is very nice too.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2018)

I picked up my Femme Fatale order yesterday, finally, yay!






And my last package should be delivered today, so I can hopefully consolidate and have everything shipped before the weekend or Monday latest. Double yay!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2018)

Here are my recent manis, first is Femme Fatale Silent Snowfall with Femme Fatale Ghostwoven






Next is Emily de Molly Not This Day with Emily de Molly LE36








Also did a pedi! This is Polished for Days Prototype from 2016




More in a bit


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2018)

More manis. This Polish Me Silly Magenta Yenta with Indigo Bananas Cloudwalker (holo).









Next is Ozotic 743 with Revlon Radiant, both are 2012 untrieds. 





My current mani is Colors by Llarowe Runt with Glam Polish Don't Play Koi With Me. Runt is more of a muted smokey pink, but it looks so much brighter in the sunshine photo. 






This came today, I bought it from a destash, so happy. I missed out on it when it came out, got the others I wanted, but this sold out before I managed to order. (On that note, I like about 5 of the new Glams plus the 2 group exclusives, and about 5 more from last month's release. Oh dear. I preferred it when she was on hiatus.)


----------



## Erena (Jun 30, 2018)

Vinylux in Cake Pop, doesn't look too good on me though...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I picked up my Femme Fatale order yesterday, finally, yay!
> 
> View attachment 64320
> View attachment 64321
> ...



Double yay indeed!  Some pretty shimmery colours there, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2018)

Erena said:


> KL Polish in Cozy In There?
> View attachment 64318
> View attachment 64319



That's a pretty shade - I think I could get away with that one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my recent manis, first is Femme Fatale Silent Snowfall with Femme Fatale Ghostwoven
> 
> View attachment 64323
> View attachment 64324
> ...




These are really summery!  I especially like Ghostwoven, I don't think I know that one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. This Polish Me Silly Magenta Yenta with Indigo Bananas Cloudwalker (holo).
> 
> View attachment 64334
> View attachment 64335
> ...



These are also nice - and yay for a destash bargain!
IKWYM with Glams, I have also picked 5 from the new ones - and have decided I want a couple of the fan ones from last month.  I shouldn't but the ones I've picked out I love!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2018)

Erena said:


> Vinylux in Cake Pop, doesn't look too good on me though...
> View attachment 64347



It looks fine on you!  And is exactly what I couldn't get away with!


----------



## Erena (Jul 1, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a pretty shade - I think I could get away with that one!



You will rock it!


----------



## Erena (Jul 1, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> It looks fine on you!  And is exactly what I couldn't get away with!



I completely understand. Pastel colors are so hard to work with. I messed up two times, this is the final result.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2018)

Gah, the July FTLOP box is so pretty! I only really want to PfD though (or maybe the Nvr Enuff). Anyone buying it and not wanting the PfD? Or [MENTION=95206]PearlyQueen[/MENTION], do you want the Pahlish?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Gah, the July FTLOP box is so pretty! I only really want to PfD though (or maybe the Nvr Enuff). Anyone buying it and not wanting the PfD? Or  @PearlyQueen , do you want the Pahlish?
> 
> View attachment 64353



Such a pretty box!  I'm tempted, but I can't afford it.  So yes, I'll have your Pahlish please!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Such a pretty box!  I'm tempted, but I can't afford it.  So yes, I'll have your Pahlish please!



Oh sorry, I've ended up agreeing to buy the PfD off someone else. I did send a pm, did you not see it?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Oh sorry, I've ended up agreeing to buy the PfD off someone else. I did send a pm, did you not see it?



Not a problem!  Glad you got a better option.  I didn't see the PMs, they usually have a popup on the page but it didn't come up!
Enjoy your pretty PfD, I'm envious!
Anne
x


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not a problem!  Glad you got a better option.  I didn't see the PMs, they usually have a popup on the page but it didn't come up!
> Enjoy your pretty PfD, I'm envious!
> Anne
> x



Thanks. If I see them come up in a destash, I'll let you know. 

My Stackry package is due today.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. If I see them come up in a destash, I'll let you know.
> 
> My Stackry package is due today.



Cool on both counts!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 5, 2018)

This week I've been wearing Illyrian Hex:




In real life it's much greener, but my camera claims otherwise!  It's a lovely polish though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Illyrian Hex:
> View attachment 64383
> View attachment 64384
> 
> ...



Pretty! I thought I had this, but apparently not.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2018)

My Stackry delivery came on Wednesday. I couldn't fit all the polishes in one picture, I got 69! Should've been 70, but one of the HHC polishes is missing. I don't think Stackry took it, I have messaged the HHC ladies and asked for a replacement. Or a refund would do since I don't even really remember what it looked like, so can't have been that precious! 

Anyway, here are some pictures. The first one is polishes directly from makers (and Road to Polish Con and a couple of destashes), except for the Tonics. Second and third ones are from PPU, fourth from HHC, and the last one is all the EdMs.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2018)

Also my Hypnotic Polish order arrived early. The Bows are magnetic, and Illyrian Knight is discontinued, so I decided to grab it while they had the sale on.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2018)

Enchanted Polish sale starts at midnight (UK time) tonight. Apparently 25-50% off everything. Guessing it'll be old stuff, so won't be buying (and likely won't be awake by then).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2018)

New EPs in the works. I quite like a few of these, for now anyway. Will wait for swatches.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry delivery came on Wednesday. I couldn't fit all the polishes in one picture, I got 69! Should've been 70, but one of the HHC polishes is missing. I don't think Stackry took it, I have messaged the HHC ladies and asked for a replacement. Or a refund would do since I don't even really remember what it looked like, so can't have been that precious!
> 
> Anyway, here are some pictures. The first one is polishes directly from makers (and Road to Polish Con and a couple of destashes), except for the Tonics. Second and third ones are from PPU, fourth from HHC, and the last one is all the EdMs.
> 
> ...




Fantastic!  There are a couple of red based Tonics there that I especially love, but what a fabulous haul!
You've been naughty...!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Also my Hypnotic Polish order arrived early. The Bows are magnetic, and Illyrian Knight is discontinued, so I decided to grab it while they had the sale on.
> 
> View attachment 64393



Nice!  And on sale... even nicer!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Enchanted Polish sale starts at midnight (UK time) tonight. Apparently 25-50% off everything. Guessing it'll be old stuff, so won't be buying (and likely won't be awake by then).



I skipped this, nothing I didn't have (that I was that fussed on anyway).  Trying to be good sucks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> New EPs in the works. I quite like a few of these, for now anyway. Will wait for swatches.
> 
> View attachment 64414



And then this happened!  I fell for the pic big time, and I bought six.  So should not have done it, but I love them.  Got them at Pshiiit, no dramas, and shipping works out cheaper with that many.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> And then this happened!  I fell for the pic big time, and I bought six.  So should not have done it, but I love them.  Got them at Pshiiit, no dramas, and shipping works out cheaper with that many.



I skipped. I quite liked 3, but I've spent too much lately and I want other things, so decided to leave these. I'm also not very keen on those glitters, they're very last year imo. Which ones did you order?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I skipped. I quite liked 3, but I've spent too much lately and I want other things, so decided to leave these. I'm also not very keen on those glitters, they're very last year imo. Which ones did you order?



Oh no, you mean I'm not fashion forward???  Lol, I got green, red, blue, turquoise, purple and orange.  I wasn't meant to get the orange, but I got carried away as usual.  I originally fancied the pink from the bottle shots, but I really wasn't taken with the swatch picture so I firmly decided to skip it - then for no apparent reason got the orange instead.  Mainly because they were a little cheaper than I expected.  And it looked juicy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh no, you mean I'm not fashion forward???  Lol, I got green, red, blue, turquoise, purple and orange.  I wasn't meant to get the orange, but I got carried away as usual.  I originally fancied the pink from the bottle shots, but I really wasn't taken with the swatch picture so I firmly decided to skip it - then for no apparent reason got the orange instead.  Mainly because they were a little cheaper than I expected.  And it looked juicy!



Lol, I have a lot of those glitters from Glam, Illyrian, Different Dimension and EP too, so I just didn't feel the need for more. I'm still waiting to see something new and fresh from her.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, I have a lot of those glitters from Glam, Illyrian, Different Dimension and EP too, so I just didn't feel the need for more. I'm still waiting to see something new and fresh from her.



Ha, I know I have more than a few too - but I do love them!  I don't have any of the DD ones though, but I suspect I may have some other brands!  Damn that EP frenzy, I thought I was over it.  I was surprised at myself though, my first choice was that zesty green one, which is not my usual pick.  I hope they meet expectations, I am so broke I should have skipped the whole thing.  I bought a few Glams last launch too, but I've been more restrained than normal this month.  And I've got fingers crossed I qualified for one of the Glam free polishes, but who knows.  I guess I'll find out when they arrive!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, I know I have more than a few too - but I do love them!  I don't have any of the DD ones though, but I suspect I may have some other brands!  Damn that EP frenzy, I thought I was over it.  I was surprised at myself though, my first choice was that zesty green one, which is not my usual pick.  I hope they meet expectations, I am so broke I should have skipped the whole thing.  I bought a few Glams last launch too, but I've been more restrained than normal this month.  And I've got fingers crossed I qualified for one of the Glam free polishes, but who knows.  I guess I'll find out when they arrive!



Hope you like them. I'm pretty much over EP. I ask myself if I would still buy the polishes if they were from a different maker. The answer is usually no. 

I ordered from Glam too. I wasn't going to, but then the discount and the promise of a free polish sucked me in. But only bought 6 instead of 12, so yay me! I'm sure you've qualified for a free polish. I only ordered hours later and still got one. (I asked Kay.)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fantastic!  There are a couple of red based Tonics there that I especially love, but what a fabulous haul!
> You've been naughty...!



There are only 3 Tonics (the HHC ones), I photographed them twice. The red one is very pretty, but so are the other two.

Very naughty. I haven't done much better lately either. I'm trying, but it's not going too well...



PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  And on sale... even nicer!



It wasn't a huge discount and I think the Bows weren't actually reduced, but they're quite cheap anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2018)

Some manis. First is Picture Polish Eyre with Femme Fatale Liquid Pearl.







Next is Glam Polish The Prince and the Showgirl with Glam Polish Sealiest Thing I've Ever Heard





This is Lilypad Lacquer Bite Me with Different Dimension Ursa Minor





Next is Lilypad Lacquer Plum Wine with Pahlish Test Batch: Fairy Floss


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2018)

It appears that I've been wearing a lot of pinks and purples lately, lol. To continue with the theme this is Enchanted Polish Octopus's Garden with Picture Polish Borealis over Urban Decay Perversion. 








I know I'm not buying many EPs now, but there is still something about the old multichrome holos. Love this one. The Picture Polish is practically the same, but bigger particles and no holo, very similar to EP Ola Rio (I think). So that'll have to go. 

I did my toes too, with Glisten & Glow Black Roses.




I made decals! This is Tonic Polish Extra-ord-inary, the decals were made with Femme Fatale Siren Melodies and Golors by Llarowe Precious Metal.







My current mani is Emily de Molly Diffused Dawn with Polished for Days Provence


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> There are only 3 Tonics (the HHC ones), I photographed them twice. The red one is very pretty, but so are the other two.
> 
> Very naughty. I haven't done much better lately either. I'm trying, but it's not going too well...
> 
> ...



I should have spotted the double Tonic pic!  Still love it though, and yes, they're all lovely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Some manis. First is Picture Polish Eyre with Femme Fatale Liquid Pearl.
> 
> View attachment 64428
> View attachment 64429
> ...



These are all really pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It appears that I've been wearing a lot of pinks and purples lately, lol. To continue with the theme this is Enchanted Polish Octopus's Garden with Picture Polish Borealis over Urban Decay Perversion.
> 
> View attachment 64439
> View attachment 64440
> ...



'tis the season to be pink and purple!
Love the EP - and how similar are those two polishes!  Stunning.
And such cute decals!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2018)

This week I've been wearing Takko Lacquer Queen of Hearts:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really pretty!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> 'tis the season to be pink and purple!
> Love the EP - and how similar are those two polishes!  Stunning.
> And such cute decals!



Thank you!



PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Takko Lacquer Queen of Hearts:
> View attachment 64488
> View attachment 64489



Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2018)

I saw that EP restocked the new Opals on Friday. It seems they sold out within minutes. I thought about maybe buying a few, but was busy at the time and now I'm thinking I won't if she restocks again, hahaha. I always want so many other polishes, I'd rather not spend $16 on EPs.

I like a few of the new Polish Pickup polishes and I'm sure there'll be plenty other things released that I will want. Plus I'm trying to not spend more in July. 

Here are some mani pictures. First up is Lilypad Lacquer Berry Beautiful with Femme Fatale Lava Lights.






Next is Lacquer Lust Amethyst with Glam Polish Mix Tape.





This is Glam Polish Don't Rain on My Parade with Nails Inc Pudding Lane (2012 untried).





We went to the Isle of Wight Pride yesterday and my daughter and I sported matching rainbow manis. All China Glazes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I saw that EP restocked the new Opals on Friday. It seems they sold out within minutes. I thought about maybe buying a few, but was busy at the time and now I'm thinking I won't if she restocks again, hahaha. I always want so many other polishes, I'd rather not spend $16 on EPs.
> 
> I like a few of the new Polish Pickup polishes and I'm sure there'll be plenty other things released that I will want. Plus I'm trying to not spend more in July.
> 
> ...



Shame with EP that it's availability that makes the decisions for you.
These are all really nice, I love Berry Beautiful, it's very beautiful!  And your rainbow manis are so much fun!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm currently wearing Crows Toes Nidavellir:







Very shifty, love the shifty glitters too, they make it stand out from my other multichromes.
This kind of changed my mind about Crows Toes, much easier to use than the others I've tried - I'm kind of wishing I'd bought a few others from this collection, but this is the only one I got.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Shame with EP that it's availability that makes the decisions for you.
> These are all really nice, I love Berry Beautiful, it's very beautiful!  And your rainbow manis are so much fun!



Eh, honestly, it's for the best. I don't really need them anyway.

Thank you! 



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm currently wearing Crows Toes Nidavellir:
> View attachment 64511
> View attachment 64512
> 
> ...



Very pretty! I have this too, but naturally untried.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2018)

I have a few more manis to share too. First is Illyrian Polish Awaken Your Magic with Illyrian Polish Hypnotize.






Next is Vapid Lacquer Whatz-Her-Face with Rainbow Polish Geode Amethyst (an old glitter topper)





I did my toes with Tonic Polish Quasi Stellar. It's shifty and so pretty!




And my current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Almost Famous with Femme Fatale Crackling Comet






I had actually worn Almost Famous once before, but it's so pretty, I had to wear it again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more manis to share too. First is Illyrian Polish Awaken Your Magic with Illyrian Polish Hypnotize.
> 
> View attachment 64536
> View attachment 64537
> ...



These are all lovely, I especially like the Vapid (a brand I don't own).  I can't believe you wore a polish twice!!!  It must be special.  I do own it, but I've never worn it.  Like so many others!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all lovely, I especially like the Vapid (a brand I don't own).  I can't believe you wore a polish twice!!!  It must be special.  I do own it, but I've never worn it.  Like so many others!



Thank you! I know right? When I was looking through my polishes, I came across it and it's so pretty, I decided to put it on my must wear soon list even though I've already worn it once. It really glows!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2018)

I got my Glam order last week. I really like them, they're all pretty. Got the bonus polish too. 




I like a few of the new collection too, plus I still want 3 from the last one. Oh dear.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2018)

Here are my latest 3 (non purple!) manis. First is Glitter Gal Green 3D/Holo with decals made with Different Dimension Cosmic Ray and Hit the Bottle Green Around the Gills. The Glitter Gal was a 2012 untried. 






Next is ArtDeco 233 with Claire's Frosted Snow Mint over black






My current mani is Great Lakes Lacquer Whatever with Femme Fatale Ever Elusive


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I got my Glam order last week. I really like them, they're all pretty. Got the bonus polish too.
> 
> View attachment 64560
> 
> ...



Nice!  I got mine too, and you were right, I got the freebie. And i bought more this month - as you said, I miss her hiatus, they're one of my weaknesses.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest 3 (non purple!) manis. First is Glitter Gal Green 3D/Holo with decals made with Different Dimension Cosmic Ray and Hit the Bottle Green Around the Gills. The Glitter Gal was a 2012 untried.
> 
> View attachment 64561
> View attachment 64562
> ...



These are all cute - i don't have any of them, and I've never heard of ArtDeco!  The bottom mani has a pretty shift.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Pahlish ?1 (I added the number so I can tell them apart!  It's one of their mystery polishes, they just come with a ? label):




Really not my thing, that's the trouble with mystery polishes!  In the bottle it's packed with irridescent shimmers/glitters/flakes, but they don't read on the nails except in my halogen lights, and even then they're really subtle.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  I got mine too, and you were right, I got the freebie. And i bought more this month - as you said, I miss her hiatus, they're one of my weaknesses.



Yeah, I bought 9 more too.  



PearlyQueen said:


> These are all cute - i don't have any of them, and I've never heard of ArtDeco!  The bottom mani has a pretty shift.



ArtDeco was sold by Debenhams, it was mostly a make up line, but had a few polishes too, nice duochrome ones.



PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Pahlish ?1 (I added the number so I can tell them apart!  It's one of their mystery polishes, they just come with a ? label):
> View attachment 64590
> View attachment 64591
> 
> ...



It's pretty, but yeah, mysteries are a pain. I just can't justify buying them anymore. 

Hey, can you believe it, I passed on the EP restock again! I bought 8 Polish Pickup instead and planning on ordering some Tonics on Sunday as well. I bought a new Helmer, I was running out of room. Oops.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2018)

New Girly Bitses


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2018)

Cohan27 said:


> I had the first one, and I have to admit they looked gorgeous!



Sorry, do you mean the Glitter Gal holos? They are nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I bought 9 more too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tried to give up on mysteries too, only if I need to get up to a free shipping level and there's nothing else I want.  Well done on passing on the EPs!  8's nice from PP, I stuck to 3, could have happily bought a few more but as usual, I'm broke.
I have an unbuilt Helmer to take my overspill, I need to clear space for it to live in before I get hubby to build it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> New Girly Bitses
> 
> View attachment 64602




Cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2018)

My new mani is a bit more my style - Glam Polish Death Becomes Her:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is a bit more my style - Glam Polish Death Becomes Her:
> View attachment 64608
> View attachment 64609



Yes, this is very you. I don't have this, I don't think.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2018)

Here are my most recent manis, first is Primark Lilac Chrome with Polished for Days Lyre. I really loved this one. The Primark holo is great and PfD Lyre is just so stunning.







Next is Lacquester P.O.S. with Glam Polish Dex, Lies & Videotapes






This is Emily de Molly Hybrid Theory






A couple more Emily de Molly polishes, LE42 with The Eighth Letter







This is Ciate caviar duo, the base polish is Play Date. Unfortunately the pearls had already started falling off by the morning (I do my manis at night), and were totally gone by the evening. Not sure why I bothered. 




My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Purple People Eater with Illyrian Polish In This Twilight. This is the second time I've worn Purple People Eater, but this was by mistake. I have no idea how, because I had it marked as used on my spreadsheet, but somehow I missed it and pulled it out. It is very pretty though and last time I wore it was in 2013, so never mind.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my most recent manis, first is Primark Lilac Chrome with Polished for Days Lyre. I really loved this one. The Primark holo is great and PfD Lyre is just so stunning.
> 
> View attachment 64612
> View attachment 64613
> ...



Oh wow, some really beautiful colours on show in these ones.  I love my Lyre in the bottle, looking forward to wearing it and it's stunning on you.  The Lacquester/Glam one is lovely too, and that bottom purple one is so pretty - worth a second wear for the Lilypad I think!
I was really taken with those mani pearls when I saw them (the ones in Claires) but I just knew it would be a nightmare to wear and fall apart way too soon - you know I like to wear my nails for at least a week!  Looks really pretty, but I'd go nuts if I'd made that effort and lost them in my bed the same night!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh wow, some really beautiful colours on show in these ones.  I love my Lyre in the bottle, looking forward to wearing it and it's stunning on you.  The Lacquester/Glam one is lovely too, and that bottom purple one is so pretty - worth a second wear for the Lilypad I think!
> I was really taken with those mani pearls when I saw them (the ones in Claires) but I just knew it would be a nightmare to wear and fall apart way too soon - you know I like to wear my nails for at least a week!  Looks really pretty, but I'd go nuts if I'd made that effort and lost them in my bed the same night!



Thank you! 

Yeah, the pearls are really only for one night wear. I have a few of them, luckily I bought the sets for a few pounds in TKMaxx and some were freebies with magazines, so I didn't waste too much money on them. 

Speaking of spending money, I'm trying to be good now, I've looked into my finances and it's really not looking good. I need to save some money. So I'm going to empty my Stackry box on Monday and hoping not to fill it anytime soon. I'm actually going to be 1 day over, but hopefully they won't charge me much. I will have 60 polishes to look forward to at least! (I also have some Femme Fatales and Glams coming soon, well, haven't heard about the Glams, but should be soon.)


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2018)

Here are a few more manis from the past week. First is Nail Sparks 82 (a 2012 untried, this was sent to me with a purchase, no idea where the brand is from) with Glam Polish Now You See Me.






Next is ILNP Long Walks with Femme Fatale Rubine Veil. Sadly there was no sun, the FF looked really sparkly in the sunshine the following day. 





This is Polished for Days Kraken with Alchemy Lacquers Teyths. Love them both!







Next one is Celestial Farting Rainbows with Dreamland Dancing in the Sky. The Dreamland one is especially pretty!






What is that? No purple?  Not to worry, my next mani will be!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few more manis from the past week. First is Nail Sparks 82 (a 2012 untried, this was sent to me with a purchase, no idea where the brand is from) with Glam Polish Now You See Me.
> 
> View attachment 64657
> View attachment 64658
> ...



These are all really nice!  I'm particularly taken with the green and gold one, such a lovely combo of really nice colours.  I also wish I had that Dreamland!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2018)

My last mani was Femme Fatale The Nessie Alliance:



I think it was cursed!  First my mobile broke so I couldn't get pics, then it chipped within a couple of hours of putting it on.  Then I borrowed hubby's phone to do the pics, which I wasn't at all familiar with so they didn't come out great.  Then I had a bath - and two whole nails of polish just peeled off completely afterwards.  Then all the other nails chipped very badly.
And the polish was not stunning, loads of glitters but none of it showed through the purple base - just a few of the pink ones really.  
All in all, I hope I have better luck with the next one!  And my replacement phone is here, an expense I could have done without (so no polish for me in the immediate future, hopefully!).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2018)

EP restock tomorrow 7 pm (UK time)! I think I'll try to get Classified Crush.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really nice!  I'm particularly taken with the green and gold one, such a lovely combo of really nice colours.  I also wish I had that Dreamland!



Thank you. Yes, that mani was great. And the Dreamland was very sparkly. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My last mani was Femme Fatale The Nessie Alliance:
> View attachment 64715
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear, that's not good! I have this too, but haven't worn it yet. I've never had issues like that with any FF polish. Maybe because it's an oops? But the formula should still be okay.

My Stackry delivery came today - 61 polishes, unfortunately one of my Tonics arrived broken. Hope they'll replace it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2018)

My Stackry delivery





Did anyone buy from EP? I managed to buy Classified Crush, so I'm happy. Didn't want anything else.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, that mani was great. And the Dreamland was very sparkly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I think that was my poorest quality mani ever!
Hope they replace your Tonic, that's always the worry with Stackry-ing stuff.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry delivery
> 
> View attachment 64722
> View attachment 64723
> ...



Oo, some real pretties there!  Notably the Tonics, though special mention for Illyrian!
Glad you got the EP you wanted, I didn't try at all, aiming for a no-buy, so sad though because I love the FTLOP box this month, and there are a couple of PPU ones I covet too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2018)

My latest mani is Pahlish The Boy Who Lived:




A real stunner, proper Cadbury purple IRL with interesting bits in!
A comparison - I previously wore the test batch of it:


Not the same lighting or camera, but just for interest!  I like them both and they're definitely different.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, I think that was my poorest quality mani ever!
> Hope they replace your Tonic, that's always the worry with Stackry-ing stuff.



Yes, they said they would. I don't think it was Stackry's fault as that polish had the ring magnet on its lid and the neck snapped off clean, possibly under the weight of the ring. Also that was a long lid and I'm pretty sure they said those break more easily than bottles with short lids. And they don't do the burrito packaging anymore, they just put bubblewrap around the bottle. So of course the polish leaked everywhere. But there wasn't a whole bottle's worth in the box, so I suspect it was like that already when it arrived at Stackry.



PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, some real pretties there!  Notably the Tonics, though special mention for Illyrian!
> Glad you got the EP you wanted, I didn't try at all, aiming for a no-buy, so sad though because I love the FTLOP box this month, and there are a couple of PPU ones I covet too.



The Illyrians are really gorgeous. I love the Tonics too, but I'm a bit underwhelmed with some of them. 

I only like the PfD from the FTLOP box again, but luckily I've found someone to sell it to me, so I don't have to buy the box. It seems since Pahlish took over, I've not really liked the whole box. I bought two I think, the dragon one and the 80's music one, I didn't even like the Pahlish in that until I wore it, I mostly bought it because of the name (The Final Countdown). I also only want 5 of the PPUs this month. Which ones do you like? Perhaps we can do a decant swap if I happen get those. My list is Illyrian, PfD, Great Lakes (been torn whether to get that or the Femme Fatale, but I think I've settled on the GLL), Fair Maiden and Top Shelf Lacquer. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish The Boy Who Lived:
> View attachment 64724
> View attachment 64725
> View attachment 64726
> ...



They are both very pretty, but yes, definitely very different!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 2, 2018)

I also haven't been enjoying the FTLOP box since Pahlish came on board. Money saved, I suppose.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, they said they would. I don't think it was Stackry's fault as that polish had the ring magnet on its lid and the neck snapped off clean, possibly under the weight of the ring. Also that was a long lid and I'm pretty sure they said those break more easily than bottles with short lids. And they don't do the burrito packaging anymore, they just put bubblewrap around the bottle. So of course the polish leaked everywhere. But there wasn't a whole bottle's worth in the box, so I suspect it was like that already when it arrived at Stackry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good news re Tonic!  
You've picked both the PPU ones I fancy (PfD and GLL!) so if you do fancy a swap, I'd be interested!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I also haven't been enjoying the FTLOP box since Pahlish came on board. Money saved, I suppose.



Totally agree, Pahlish is a favourite brand of mine but somehow or other I haven't liked any of the boxes enough since they came on board.


----------



## elkaknits (Sep 2, 2018)

Re the FTLoP box... I started auto subscribing and have been underwhelmed.  I tend to really like the PfD option but last month did not.  That neon lime green Pahlish is oddly compelling but I know I will never wear it.  I should probably just unsubscribe but I am in so many groups that I end up missing ones I want ( a couple per annum}


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good news re Tonic!
> You've picked both the PPU ones I fancy (PfD and GLL!) so if you do fancy a swap, I'd be interested!



Yes, sure. I won't have them until mid-October, but I'll let you know when I do and we can sort something out.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2018)

elkaknits said:


> Re the FTLoP box... I started auto subscribing and have been underwhelmed.  I tend to really like the PfD option but last month did not.  That neon lime green Pahlish is oddly compelling but I know I will never wear it.  I should probably just unsubscribe but I am in so many groups that I end up missing ones I want ( a couple per annum}



I'm the same, like the PfD and usually nothing else (I think I also got the Fair Maiden from a few months back). Last month I didn't even like the PfD either. I tend to be able to find someone to offload them at a reasonable price ($13 with shipping), so that saves me a lot of money. (If you don't like the PfD, feel free to let me know, I'm usually on the lookout for that.)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 4, 2018)

Here are my last few manis. First is Cupcake Polish Next Taupe Model with Lilypad Lacquer Elegance.







Next is Bear Pawlish Blind Mag with Ethereal Lacquer Winter Veil. There were some blue glitters in the Ethereal that didn't show up in the pictures. It was also more holo. 





This is Polished by KPT Living Like Royalty with Hits MTV Collection Purple Shake. Wasn't a fan of the KPT.





Next up is Rimmel Baby Bellini with CrowsToes Heartless.





This is FUN Lacquer Blazing Romance with Polished for Days Prototype 2016 gold with flakies.






I also did my (possibly) last pedi of the year. This is Girly Bits What Happens in Vegas… Ends up on Twitter.




And finally, Enchanted Polish Space Ghost with Hare Polish Star Tropics is my current mani.





Phew!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good news re Tonic!
> You've picked both the PPU ones I fancy (PfD and GLL!) so if you do fancy a swap, I'd be interested!



Just wanted to let you know that I didn't order the GLL after all, I decided to get the Femme Fatale instead. Sorry. I did order the Illyrian though and I'm happy to do a decant of that.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2018)

Anyone else order the last Holo Hookup?  I think they are all keepers!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Anyone else order the last Holo Hookup?  I think they are all keepers!



I didn't. I only really liked the Different Dimension, but I'm pretty sure I have something similar anyway (one of the Vapid holos maybe?).


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't. I only really liked the Different Dimension, but I'm pretty sure I have something similar anyway (one of the Vapid holos maybe?).



I'm sure you have similar items within the same brands even for all of them. Nothing new, but I was just happy that I like all 4 of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I'm sure you have similar items within the same brands even for all of them. Nothing new, but I was just happy that I like all 4 of them.



Yes, probably! I also don't really like Spell Polish. I have a few of them, but they're nothing special and I hate the bottle shape.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, probably! I also don't really like Spell Polish. I have a few of them, but they're nothing special and I hate the bottle shape.



It's the first Spell Polish for me. It's my least favorite of the bunch, but still an acceptable color.
I'm realizing I can definitely be more selective in my purchases going forward. I'm planning to stick with my favorite brands and only purchase things that are truly unique. So many polishes are dupeable, but then there are brands like Illyrian whose polishes just glow and are often quite unique.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my last few manis. First is Cupcake Polish Next Taupe Model with Lilypad Lacquer Elegance.
> 
> View attachment 64733
> View attachment 64734
> ...



Some lovely manis there!  Love the Bear, the Crowstoes and the Hits especially.  The EP looks a bit less impressive than I would have hoped...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I didn't order the GLL after all, I decided to get the Femme Fatale instead. Sorry. I did order the Illyrian though and I'm happy to do a decant of that.



No problem, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Anyone else order the last Holo Hookup?  I think they are all keepers!



It's ages since I bought HH, I was tempted this time though, I really liked a couple.  Let me know what you think when it arrives!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, probably! I also don't really like Spell Polish. I have a few of them, but they're nothing special and I hate the bottle shape.



I've stopped buying Spell, after a couple of disappointing orders, but I like my earlier ones.  And I actually love the bottle shape!
What do you think of the new Illyrian bottles?  I haven't used any, but I like the look and feel of it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> It's the first Spell Polish for me. It's my least favorite of the bunch, but still an acceptable color.
> I'm realizing I can definitely be more selective in my purchases going forward. I'm planning to stick with my favorite brands and only purchase things that are truly unique. So many polishes are dupeable, but then there are brands like Illyrian whose polishes just glow and are often quite unique.



I'm trying to do that too, I still like too many brands but a lot of them don't bring out many polishes I like.  I can't afford so many these days, and I'm out of space - plus I can't wear all I have unless I plan to live for another 100 years or so!  Still can't completely stop though...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2018)

So here are my last two.
First up was Attitude Amethyst Awe:




Terrible pics, sorry!  It chipped before I managed to do my usual ones, lucky I'd got any!
I don't think I've ever seen anything less amethysty in my life!




Glam Polish Blair Witch Project.  I just love this!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some lovely manis there!  Love the Bear, the Crowstoes and the Hits especially.  The EP looks a bit less impressive than I would have hoped...



Thank you! 

Yes, Space Ghost isn't one of the best EPs. It looked okay in person, but not that great.



PearlyQueen said:


> I've stopped buying Spell, after a couple of disappointing orders, but I like my earlier ones.  And I actually love the bottle shape!
> What do you think of the new Illyrian bottles?  I haven't used any, but I like the look and feel of it.



I don't mind the new bottles, they fit better in drawers. They're exactly like the Vapids, I don't have a problem with them. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I'm trying to do that too, I still like too many brands but a lot of them don't bring out many polishes I like.  I can't afford so many these days, and I'm out of space - plus I can't wear all I have unless I plan to live for another 100 years or so!  Still can't completely stop though...



Haha, yes, I'm the same! I'm still buying way too many and not getting through them quick enough to ever finish. I am going to stick to my top 10 brands now unless I find something very very special in Polish Pickup. I'm also trying to stick to not buying more than 20 a month. 



PearlyQueen said:


> So here are my last two.
> First up was Attitude Amethyst Awe:
> View attachment 64781
> View attachment 64782
> ...



I love Blair Witch Project, it might be my favourite Glam!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2018)

Speaking of purchases, here's my Femme Fatale July - August group buy haul:





Bit annoyed with Glam Polish though, been waiting for my polishes for a month now. They need to sort out their dangerous goods shipper. (On the upside, she hasn't launched the new collections yet, so I don't have to worry about spending more money.)


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of purchases, here's my Femme Fatale July - August group buy haul:
> 
> View attachment 64784
> View attachment 64785
> ...



Beautiful!  I somehow missed the FF Multichrome LEs.  If anyone sees them in a destash, please let me know.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 9, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've stopped buying Spell, after a couple of disappointing orders, but I like my earlier ones.  And I actually love the bottle shape!
> What do you think of the new Illyrian bottles?  I haven't used any, but I like the look and feel of it.



I don't mind the new Illyrian bottles, but in my mind, anything in that bottle shape is a Vapid polish so it will take time adjusting.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I don't mind the new Illyrian bottles, but in my mind, anything in that bottle shape is a Vapid polish so it will take time adjusting.



Ethereal have started using the same bottles as well. I got one of the HHC ones from June (I think).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of purchases, here's my Femme Fatale July - August group buy haul:
> 
> View attachment 64784
> View attachment 64785
> ...



These are really attractive!  
I'm waiting for Glams too, but not as impatiently as you!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are really attractive!
> I'm waiting for Glams too, but not as impatiently as you!



What can I say? I'm impatient!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2018)

^ On that note, have you seen the update in the Glam UK group? I've tagged your hubby in it, since you're not on Facebook, I hope he didn't mind.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> ^ On that note, have you seen the update in the Glam UK group? I've tagged your hubby in it, since you're not on Facebook, I hope he didn't mind.



It worked, I'm sure he didn't mind, thanks for that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2018)

I had a horrible break on my right hand so I dumped Blair Witch and went for Glam Polish She's Basically A Wizard:




Another stuffed with flakies Glam, and very nice (more green than this in real life)


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2018)

Did any of you ladies follow Polish Con or use the fairy service?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 15, 2018)

Is there a site that shows the mystery polishes for Ever After?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Did any of you ladies follow Polish Con or use the fairy service?



I was going to, but I was put off by the $7.50 shipping fee and also got a bit overwhelmed by all the Tonics releases and Oops and since Lindsey said the Tonics will be available later from them directly, I decided not to order. Also have to admit that I was worried this fairy service would be a big mess, Miranda doesn't seem to be a very organised person. Did you?



boschicka said:


> Is there a site that shows the mystery polishes for Ever After?



You mean the monthly mysteries? I have seen swatches in the Ever After group.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a horrible break on my right hand so I dumped Blair Witch and went for Glam Polish She's Basically A Wizard:
> View attachment 64825
> View attachment 64826
> 
> ...



Nice! I don't think I have this, but I love the name (Stranger Things quote). My daughter and I watched both seasons last year leading up to Halloween. It's a great program.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

Teeny tiny Girly Bits order. I love them all, but especially the Rogue Lacquer!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to, but I was put off by the $7.50 shipping fee and also got a bit overwhelmed by all the Tonics releases and Oops and since Lindsey said the Tonics will be available later from them directly, I decided not to order. Also have to admit that I was worried this fairy service would be a big mess, Miranda doesn't seem to be a very organised person. Did you?
> 
> You mean the monthly mysteries? I have seen swatches in the Ever After group.



I decided to try the fairy service to see how it goes and to pay a single shipping fee instead of a bunch of individual fees from various vendors later. I'll report back if I actually get all my polishes. I don't know much about Miranda or most people in the polish scene. And I'm lost when owners post randomly outside of their page and with no bottle label pics b/c I don't know who owns which brand.

Yes, the monthly mysteries. Sorry for the vagueness. Didn't know if someone kept track of them in one neat location.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I decided to try the fairy service to see how it goes and to pay a single shipping fee instead of a bunch of individual fees from various vendors later. I'll report back if I actually get all my polishes. I don't know much about Miranda or most people in the polish scene. And I'm lost when owners post randomly outside of their page and with no bottle label pics b/c I don't know who owns which brand.
> 
> Yes, the monthly mysteries. Sorry for the vagueness. Didn't know if someone kept track of them in one neat location.



Hope it works out for you. I only wanted Tonics and one Fair Maiden. If the FM isn't available later, I'll live. The Tonics will be available, so no rush. 

That's all I know, I don't really follow Ever After nowadays.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

Here are my latest manis. First is Layla Mercury Twilight (2012 untried) with Takko Wooster St. I didn't topcoat the Layla as to not dull the holo effect, but it chipped very quickly and also it just showed every bit of imperfection on my nails. Not a fan.







Next is Starrily Hotel Transylvania with Lollipop Posse This Cool Night Air. I love the Lollipop Posse, it is so gorgeous!






This one is Enchanted Polish Secret Sauce with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Black over black. This was the first time I wore a UP topper (I've had the EP one for about 6 years!) and I still don't see what the fuss is about. I actually preferred the Kleancolor.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

More manis, this is Native War Paints Larkspur of the Moment. It was okay, but it looked prettier in the bottle.





Next is Alessandro Call Me Hero with Darling Diva There Once Was a Man From Nantucket over black. I'm trying to go through my least used / older brands, but sadly I wasn't a big fan of either of these. The flakies in the DD didn't show up very well on the nails and the multichrome is not that special.







Finally, my current mani, Lilypad Lacquer Rebel at Heart with Arcane Lacquer Twinkiling Tinsel. The Arcane was supposed to be a topper, but it was too opaque, so... meh. The Lilypad is nice enough though.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Layla Mercury Twilight (2012 untried) with Takko Wooster St. I didn't topcoat the Layla as to not dull the holo effect, but it chipped very quickly and also it just showed every bit of imperfection on my nails. Not a fan.
> 
> Next is Starrily Hotel Transylvania with Lollipop Posse This Cool Night Air. I love the Lollipop Posse, it is so gorgeous!
> 
> This one is Enchanted Polish Secret Sauce with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Black over black. This was the first time I wore a UP topper (I've had the EP one for about 6 years!) and I still don't see what the fuss is about. I actually preferred the Kleancolor.



Lovely!  That Lollipop Posse is beautiful.  I've really been enjoying their polishes lately.  Do you plan to pick up anything from their new witch collection?

As for UP, I like colored polishes that contain the pigment and therefore it just adds to their beauty.  I don't understand it as a topper.  In my hands, it usually just dulls the underlying color, almost like a milky top coat.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Lovely!  That Lollipop Posse is beautiful.  I've really been enjoying their polishes lately.  Do you plan to pick up anything from their new witch collection?
> 
> As for UP, I like colored polishes that contain the pigment and therefore it just adds to their beauty.  I don't understand it as a topper.  In my hands, it usually just dulls the underlying color, almost like a milky top coat.



Thank you! I haven't seen the collection and I probably shouldn't look, I'm trying to be sensible. 

Yes, I agree, I like it in coloured bases, but alone, it's just meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2018)

New Enchanteds coming on the 21st. I only like the mauve one on the left, but that's very pretty. (Don't know why she's suddenly so obsessed with yellows and greens though.)




@iparallaxe has swatches of all of them on her Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Sep 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> New Enchanteds coming on the 21st. I only like the mauve one on the left, but that's very pretty. (Don't know why she's suddenly so obsessed with yellows and greens though.)
> 
> View attachment 64872
> 
> ...



Yes, definitely like the mauve. The green is a striking color; pretty to look at in the bottle, but I don't want it on my nails. Not a fan of the rest.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, definitely like the mauve. The green is a striking color; pretty to look at in the bottle, but I don't want it on my nails. Not a fan of the rest.



Did you order? I only ordered the mauve (Fall Semester). They just looked samey and I'm also not a fan of green/yellow/beige.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2018)

What do you all think of the Horror Shop Glam release? I know there's not been any swatches due to shipping delay, but based on the bottle shots/videos, I only really like 2 (the ones I circled). The rest just look a bit samey to me and also there are a lot of greens that I'm not a big fan of. Never mind, money saved.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Did any of you ladies follow Polish Con or use the fairy service?



Don't really follow polish con, never heard of the fairy service!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Is there a site that shows the mystery polishes for Ever After?



I don't know of anywhere.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Teeny tiny Girly Bits order. I love them all, but especially the Rogue Lacquer!
> 
> View attachment 64850



Pretty mini purple haul!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Layla Mercury Twilight (2012 untried) with Takko Wooster St. I didn't topcoat the Layla as to not dull the holo effect, but it chipped very quickly and also it just showed every bit of imperfection on my nails. Not a fan.
> 
> View attachment 64853
> View attachment 64854
> ...



I like all of these, even if you're not that impressed!  I really like the last ones over black, nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> More manis, this is Native War Paints Larkspur of the Moment. It was okay, but it looked prettier in the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 64864
> View attachment 64865
> ...



To be honest, I'm only a fan of the Lilypad out of these - it is lovely though, and I think I have it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> New Enchanteds coming on the 21st. I only like the mauve one on the left, but that's very pretty. (Don't know why she's suddenly so obsessed with yellows and greens though.)
> 
> View attachment 64872
> 
> ...



I so want that red, I nearly caved yesterday but I can't justify the cost for one polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 22, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> What do you all think of the Horror Shop Glam release? I know there's not been any swatches due to shipping delay, but based on the bottle shots/videos, I only really like 2 (the ones I circled). The rest just look a bit samey to me and also there are a lot of greens that I'm not a big fan of. Never mind, money saved.
> 
> View attachment 64911
> View attachment 64912



I've been following the Instagram peeks as they come out - the initial pic had me down for about 12, but the close-ups I'm not so sure about them.  I could do without shopping but I dare say I'll end up with several once I see all the close-ups.  I usually love the HHS release.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I so want that red, I nearly caved yesterday but I can't justify the cost for one polish.



I know, it was £13.81 shipped to Stackry for one! Add on that the $2 consolidation fee and shipping to the UK and you're up to £17 or so. Ugh.



PearlyQueen said:


> I've been following the Instagram peeks as they come out - the initial pic had me down for about 12, but the close-ups I'm not so sure about them.  I could do without shopping but I dare say I'll end up with several once I see all the close-ups.  I usually love the HHS release.



I usually love the HHS release too, but most of them just look meh and very samey to me. Maybe once I've seen swatches I'll feel differently. But hey, it's not a problem! I really shouldn't be buying more polish this month anyway.

Btw, have you seen, the Glam orders are going out tomorrow!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 24, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order? I only ordered the mauve (Fall Semester). They just looked samey and I'm also not a fan of green/yellow/beige.



I've been staying away from EP, but yes, I ordered.  Only the mauve as well.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 24, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I so want that red, I nearly caved yesterday but I can't justify the cost for one polish.



Her prices are ridiculous.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 24, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> What do you all think of the Horror Shop Glam release? I know there's not been any swatches due to shipping delay, but based on the bottle shots/videos, I only really like 2 (the ones I circled). The rest just look a bit samey to me and also there are a lot of greens that I'm not a big fan of. Never mind, money saved.
> 
> View attachment 64911
> View attachment 64912



People are starting to post more bottle shots and they are looking a little better.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2018)

boschicka said:


> People are starting to post more bottle shots and they are looking a little better.



Yeah, and there's been a few swatches too. I'm still not sure, I mean some of them look nice, but they look a bit similar to older polishes I own. I may end up passing altogether. I also want to see what Polished for Days is coming out with, I really love her polishes and haven't bought any (other than from FTLOP) in a while.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2018)

Here are my latest manis. First is Hits Mari Moon Holographic Super Cute over black with Nevermind Polish Basilisk's Bite.







Next is ILNP Cygnus Loop (one of my oldest ILNPs) with Hits Phenomena Afterglow (2012 untried) over black.







This is Blush Lacquer Synthwave Diva. I wore this to the Europe gig in London on Sunday. Someone gave me Europe logo decals, so added them to the accents.






My current mani is Zoya Kimber (2012 untried) with Models Own Hot Stuff. The Models Own was still sealed, but had dried up, meh. I chucked a ton of thinner into it, but didn't want to waste too much as I won't use this again anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2018)

So here are my Glams!





Did you order from the Halloween Horror Shop? I ended up buying 5. I liked another 3, but had to be good. 

I'm actually really pleased with myself for sticking with my limit of 20 polishes a month. Okay, I know, probably still too many, but it's a start. Having said that, I've seen the Tonic reveal for the October release and I want a good few, so I'll have to try really hard to not buy many other polishes. But I don't like the FTLOP box, so that's already 3 crossed off my list. I have about 5 or 6 I like from PPU and the Femme Fatale anniversary trio, so it's all adding up already.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Hits Mari Moon Holographic Super Cute over black with Nevermind Polish Basilisk's Bite.
> 
> View attachment 64922
> View attachment 64923
> ...




So lovely!  The Hits is really nice, the ILNP is gorgeous and I really like the Zoya too (prefer it without the topper, I must admit).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> So here are my Glams!
> 
> View attachment 64965
> View attachment 64966
> ...



So pretty!  
I know it's tough cutting back - I hated skipping that red EP, but I did get a few of the Glams, would have loved more but I just can't afford them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2018)

My last two manis!
Illyrian Loveless [email protected]




Nail'd It Bull Shift:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> So pretty!
> I know it's tough cutting back - I hated skipping that red EP, but I did get a few of the Glams, would have loved more but I just can't afford them.



I'm sure it'll be back before too long. 



PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis!
> Illyrian Loveless [email protected]
> View attachment 64967
> View attachment 64968
> ...



These are both pretty. The Nail'd It is pretty old, I have a few of those, my Bull Shift is still unused.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2018)

Ugh, this is ridiculous! Glam Polish is launching another 2 collections next Friday, the It collection and the Hocus Pocus trio. 13 new polishes! After such a huge release, you'd think they'd leave it a bit longer. Well, I won't be ordering for sure. I need to save money for PPU and new Tonics. I also want some PfDs, but that might not be happening this month.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2018)

Here are my latest manis. First is Tonic Polish Jubilee.








Next is Emily de Molly Fanciful with Femme Fatale Dreamer's Potion.





This is Emily de Molly Holo Patina with Illyrian Prototype 54





Vapid Lacquer 1000 Steps with Polished for Days You Glow Girl







My current mani is Different Dimension Barnaby with Emily de Molly Long Road Trips


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 7, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, this is ridiculous! Glam Polish is launching another 2 collections next Friday, the It collection and the Hocus Pocus trio. 13 new polishes! After such a huge release, you'd think they'd leave it a bit longer. Well, I won't be ordering for sure. I need to save money for PPU and new Tonics. I also want some PfDs, but that might not be happening this month.



I know!  And I love the red one (for a change!).  Not sure if I'll bother though, even via UK shipping is expensive for one.  Really not fussed by the others, nice but not astounding.  We'll see when more swatches come out, but it's ridiculous to have two such big launches in one pay packet.
I'm not fussed on PPU this time, just the PfD I like so skipping.  And I'm leaving the PfD new releases for now as well, I don't want more than a couple, so they can wait till I can afford them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 7, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Tonic Polish Jubilee.
> 
> View attachment 65019
> View attachment 65020
> ...



These are nice - I really like that magnetic Tonic.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 7, 2018)

My latest manis!





Dreamland Lacquer 131 Angstrom.  (Why does my phone think all green polishes are blue???)  This was lovely and sparkly - and a complete stainer even with a base coat.





Starrily Blitzen (this one's more green in real life too)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2018)

New EP release on Friday. More yellows. :/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 8, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest manis!
> View attachment 65037
> View attachment 65038
> View attachment 65039
> ...



These are pretty - whether it's the right colour or not. Have you tried adjusting your camera settings? I find using pro/daylight setting makes the colours look warmer and that can help with the blue tones.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> New EP release on Friday. More yellows. :/
> 
> View attachment 65051



These aren't really tempting me...
And I haven't bought the red Glam I want either!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 11, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> These are pretty - whether it's the right colour or not. Have you tried adjusting your camera settings? I find using pro/daylight setting makes the colours look warmer and that can help with the blue tones.



Thanks!
I did try messing with settings, but it doesn't seem to have very many, so I've found the best I can get.  I'll just have to keep saying "this is green irl!"


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These aren't really tempting me...
> And I haven't bought the red Glam I want either!



I thought maybe the blue and the pinky red, but after seeing the swatches, nah.

I didn't order any Glams. Just can't afford it this month. I like 4 from the It collection, but if they're sold out by next month, then I won't cry over them. 

I do really want some PfDs, but it has to be a choice between Tonics and them, and I'm going to get the Tonics this month. 

I would also love some of the TIS exclusive Illyrians, but again, no money.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These aren't really tempting me...
> And I haven't bought the red Glam I want either!



Hahaha, I was just going to tell you that Glam are offering to combine the orders, but I can see that you have placed an order (the red one I presume?). I've ended up ordering We All Float Down Here.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, I was just going to tell you that Glam are offering to combine the orders, but I can see that you have placed an order (the red one I presume?). I've ended up ordering We All Float Down Here.



Lol, I spotted the combined shipping post this morning and bought it when I got to work.  How did you know???
I spotted your request to combine just now when I facebooked them the request to combine, but you posted this hours ago?  Yes, just the red one for me, I'm sure it will look exactly like one of my other Glams - but what if it's better and I miss it?!?  Hope you love your choice, I could have chosen a few but I haven't got the cash (not even really for the one I bought but...)

ETA Just spotted Glam's tag post, your cyber stalking is less impressive now I've found that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I thought maybe the blue and the pinky red, but after seeing the swatches, nah.
> 
> I didn't order any Glams. Just can't afford it this month. I like 4 from the It collection, but if they're sold out by next month, then I won't cry over them.
> 
> ...



I know, there have been a few things I've had to wait for recently, it seemed a bit easier cutting down over the summer months, but those vampy reds are back in season and you know I'm a sucker for those!
I want a few PfDs, there have been about 3 releases of Illyrians I've missed and the red EP from the last release.  Plus allegedly Alchemy have some new things coming out, which I'm stupidly excited to see (but she posted on 1 Oct that they were coming for her anniversary, and I'm sure that should have been a couple of days ago...).  Oh yes, and I really wanted to get Hard to Empress, but missed it (so far, and it's probably long gone by now).  And PPU stuff.  And a few extra HHS Glams.  Etc.  I thought I was in recovery, but I guess I was well wrong!
I haven't even looked at Tonic, since she stopped putting stuff on FB I haven't seen what's coming out, and since I'm broke I don't need another list of things I can't afford!
I am hoping to at least get some of the Illyrians come Black Friday.  Hope they put all the ones I want out for that.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 12, 2018)

If either of you ladies would like Tonic Firefly (swatched on one nail) shipped to your US address, I'd happily pass it along free of charge.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, I spotted the combined shipping post this morning and bought it when I got to work.  How did you know???
> I spotted your request to combine just now when I facebooked them the request to combine, but you posted this hours ago?  Yes, just the red one for me, I'm sure it will look exactly like one of my other Glams - but what if it's better and I miss it?!?  Hope you love your choice, I could have chosen a few but I haven't got the cash (not even really for the one I bought but...)
> 
> ETA Just spotted Glam's tag post, your cyber stalking is less impressive now I've found that!



Lol, sorry I freaked you out with my cyber sleuthing!  I saw Kay tag you in the post about the combined shipping, that's all. I promise I'm not a stalker, hahaha!

Hope you like the one you ordered too. I would've also liked the purple one, but like you said, I'm sure I have a similar one among my 400+ Glams! The one I ordered seems pretty unique.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> If either of you ladies would like Tonic Firefly (swatched on one nail) shipped to your US address, I'd happily pass it along free of charge.



OMG, seriously? I would love it, but at least let me pay for shipping!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know, there have been a few things I've had to wait for recently, it seemed a bit easier cutting down over the summer months, but those vampy reds are back in season and you know I'm a sucker for those!
> I want a few PfDs, there have been about 3 releases of Illyrians I've missed and the red EP from the last release.  Plus allegedly Alchemy have some new things coming out, which I'm stupidly excited to see (but she posted on 1 Oct that they were coming for her anniversary, and I'm sure that should have been a couple of days ago...).  Oh yes, and I really wanted to get Hard to Empress, but missed it (so far, and it's probably long gone by now).  And PPU stuff.  And a few extra HHS Glams.  Etc.  I thought I was in recovery, but I guess I was well wrong!
> I haven't even looked at Tonic, since she stopped putting stuff on FB I haven't seen what's coming out, and since I'm broke I don't need another list of things I can't afford!
> I am hoping to at least get some of the Illyrians come Black Friday.  Hope they put all the ones I want out for that.



It's a real struggle! I'm happy to sort out some decant swaps for the ones you missed, I'm sure you have a few things I'd like too. I have a lot of new Illyrians, Hard to Empress, might have also ordered some of the HHS Glams you were after?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> OMG, seriously? I would love it, but at least let me pay for shipping!



Yes, seriously. Message me your US mailing address. I probably won't get it in the mail until Wed if that's ok.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It's a real struggle! I'm happy to sort out some decant swaps for the ones you missed, I'm sure you have a few things I'd like too. I have a lot of new Illyrians, Hard to Empress, might have also ordered some of the HHS Glams you were after?



Ha, how moany was that post???  I'd love to swap but I'm not sure I have much you would want since I've been trying not to buy so much recently.  I suspect you have most of what I've got.  Mostly Glams, one Illyrian order, a few LynB ones, a Pahlish order and a couple of PPU shades - oh, and the new EP Opals.  I'm a couple of releases behind with PfDs, if you are further back than me I might have a couple you don't have but I doubt it!  I also got a few extras from Harlow with my PfDs, ILNP and KBShimmer I think, and a couple of Envy and Potion polishes.
I just glanced down my Paypal a/c to see what there has been, I'm actually quite impressed how much I've cut down on the NP spend over the last few months.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, how moany was that post???  I'd love to swap but I'm not sure I have much you would want since I've been trying not to buy so much recently.  I suspect you have most of what I've got.  Mostly Glams, one Illyrian order, a few LynB ones, a Pahlish order and a couple of PPU shades - oh, and the new EP Opals.  I'm a couple of releases behind with PfDs, if you are further back than me I might have a couple you don't have but I doubt it!  I also got a few extras from Harlow with my PfDs, ILNP and KBShimmer I think, and a couple of Envy and Potion polishes.
> I just glanced down my Paypal a/c to see what there has been, I'm actually quite impressed how much I've cut down on the NP spend over the last few months.



I'll have a think. There were a few Pahlishes I liked, but never ordered. I haven't ordered from PfD for a while, the last ones I got were from the Polished Okie collection. Which HHS Glams did you order? I'm also a little behind on my ILNP releases, maybe you have some that I haven't. Or KBShimmer?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, seriously. Message me your US mailing address. I probably won't get it in the mail until Wed if that's ok.



Thank you! I've messaged you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I'll have a think. There were a few Pahlishes I  liked, but never ordered. I haven't ordered from PfD for a while, the  last ones I got were from the Polished Okie collection. Which HHS Glams  did you order? I'm also a little behind on my ILNP releases, maybe you  have some that I haven't. Or KBShimmer?



My HHC order:

Paranormal   ActivityIn Space No-one Can Eat Ice   CreamHandbook for the Recently   DeceasedCurse of ChuckyBay Harbor ButcherBride of FrankensteinDonnie DarkoFoolish Mortals
(Plus Kiss Me, Fat Boy from IT)

Other recent Glams:

Flakie   on the LakieZoya The DestroyaLet the Sea Set You FreeWe're Not WorthyThe Truth Is Out ThereEvil Never Looked So GoodFor the Stranded Witch or   WizardAvara KedavraBaby You're A FireworkGryffindorRavenclawWhat's Kraken?Otter This WorldKnot TodayI've Always Wanted To Use That   SpellSeas The DayWish Upon A StarPart of Your WorldI Just Can't Wait To Be KingTale As Old As TimeCinderelly, CinderellyFaith, Trust and a Little Bit   of Pixie Dust

My last Pahlish order:

HelleboreTransistorThe LoversThe FoolTenguPlasmaNightmare MoonKitsuneElectric LightsAce of Swords The Nightman ComethHubba BubbaRum Runner HibiscusMoth OrchidFlame of the ForestSectumsempraLittle Red LightCinnamon ApplesCozy SweaterHoodies, Leaves and S'MoresPumpkin PatchThe Queen of Swords?7 (Pale blue with green hex glitters)

Recent Illyrians:

AsgardAlfheimStarburstSublimeUmbraLolaRed PlanetHello EarthlingsBeep BoopThe Hot BoxLycanthropyDark Kiss


My last PfDs were Polished Okie as well, I was fairly sure I hadn't ordered since you last did.

The recent KBShimmers:

Fright   This Way
Why So Sirius?

ILNPs:

Stopping   TrafficAvaRogue

 
x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My HHC order:
> 
> Paranormal   ActivityIn Space No-one Can Eat Ice   CreamHandbook for the Recently   DeceasedCurse of ChuckyBay Harbor ButcherBride of FrankensteinDonnie DarkoFoolish Mortals
> (Plus Kiss Me, Fat Boy from IT)
> ...



Ooh I would definitely like Dark Kiss and probably a few Pahlishes. Let me have a think and a Google and I'll get back to you soon. Also let me know what you'd be interested in mostly,  I have some newer Illyrians coming soon and I have a few PfDs from PPU/FTLOP box too.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2018)

Did anyone pick up the last Illyrian mystery bags?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Did anyone pick up the last Illyrian mystery bags?



I didn't. I don't have money to buy unseen polishes anymore.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't. I don't have money to buy unseen polishes anymore.



I've been burned by other brands before, but I figured Illyrian in autumn was a safe bet. I went for 3 instead of committing to 5. Figured I could trade if I was in love with the 2 I didn't get. Package should be delivered today. I'll post pics if anyone cares.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I've been burned by other brands before, but I figured Illyrian in autumn was a safe bet. I went for 3 instead of committing to 5. Figured I could trade if I was in love with the 2 I didn't get. Package should be delivered today. I'll post pics if anyone cares.



Yes, please do!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh I would definitely like Dark Kiss and probably a few Pahlishes. Let me have a think and a Google and I'll get back to you soon. Also let me know what you'd be interested in mostly,  I have some newer Illyrians coming soon and I have a few PfDs from PPU/FTLOP box too.



Cool, let me know which Illyrians/PfDs you've had recently!
If you're in the market for Pahlishes, this was the order before last:

The   Mouse KingBorealisGlittorisKyaryDon't BlinkLedaWavelengthEquinoxFour Calling BirdsKawaiiTwelve Drummers DrummingU-PickSeven Swans a SwimmingNine Ladies Dancing
 
There are some cool ones there too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I've been burned by other brands before, but I figured Illyrian in autumn was a safe bet. I went for 3 instead of committing to 5. Figured I could trade if I was in love with the 2 I didn't get. Package should be delivered today. I'll post pics if anyone cares.



Like Anita, I don't have spare cash for mysteries any more, but I'd love to see what you get.  I was tempted...!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 13, 2018)

My Illyrian mystery bag....


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My Illyrian mystery bag....
> View attachment 65102
> 
> View attachment 65103
> ...



They look nice. Do you like them?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> They look nice. Do you like them?



Yes, but haven't swatched them yet. They are all very pretty. Moon Howls (right) looks like the most beautiful navy with gorgeous gold flakes. And of course the middle purple color is a hit. Love purple.
Ghoulish (left) is so different each time I look at it, that I'm excited to try it out on the nail.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> My Illyrian mystery bag....
> View attachment 65102
> 
> View attachment 65103
> ...



Wow, those are shifty - I thought there were 9 polishes for a minute!  Lovely, especially the middle one.  Well done, enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 14, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cool, let me know which Illyrians/PfDs you've had recently!
> If you're in the market for Pahlishes, this was the order before last:
> 
> The   Mouse KingBorealisGlittorisKyaryDon't BlinkLedaWavelengthEquinoxFour Calling BirdsKawaiiTwelve Drummers DrummingU-PickSeven Swans a SwimmingNine Ladies Dancing
> ...


These are my latest PPU/FTLOP box PfDs:


Bibbidi Bobbidi BooFlambeIt's Gonna Be MayAnimaleseLight Up the DarknessAlatar the BlueWhen I Grow UpNightfall


I also have Cute as a Button coming from Stackry in a couple of weeks, as well as Illyrian Time to Go to Sleep, both September PPU polishes.

My latest Illyrians:


Last PhaseHypnotizeRiddlePrototype 88Ruler of the SkiesMixed Emotions (PPU)KnightMidgardYggdrasilAsgardTransmuteUmbraLolaMatrixStarburstAstroworldRed PlanetHello EarthlingsMenthaLycanthropyThe Hot Box (PPU)

My latest Illlyrian order (coming in 2 weeks): Out of Ether, Equinox, Anemone.

I haven't had time to check the Pahlishes out yet, but I may want KBShimmer Why So Sirius? depending on the Pahlishes and how many you'd like from me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> These are my latest PPU/FTLOP box PfDs:
> 
> 
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo
> ...



I've pm'd you Anita
x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've pm'd you Anita
> x



Me too


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2018)

My last two manis:





Pahlish A Dozen Blushing Cherubs





Glam Polish Mermaid Kisses & Starfish Wishes


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My last two manis:
> 
> View attachment 65145
> View attachment 65146
> ...



These are very nice! I especially like the Pahlish. (I don't have either.)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2018)

Here are some of my recent manis. First is Femme Fatale Hallow's Mischief with OPI Servin' Up Sparkle (2012 untried).





Next is Glam Polish The Big Sky with Glam Polish You Spin Me Round






This is OPI Grape Set Match (2012 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Dreamer of the Night






Next is Emily de Molly Over Drive (the stamping is Emily de Molly Pink/Orange over Urban Decay Perversion)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2018)

A few more manis. First is Girly Bits Chicago Fair-ever. I really liked this one. 






Next is Barry M You Go Girl with Femme Fatale Pearl Droplets. The Barry M was very disappointing, I think it took 4 coats and it was still quite sheer. 





This is Model's Own Copper Pot (2012 untried) with Tonic Here Comes the Sun over Zoya Willa. I'm not a big fan of the Tonic, only managed to get one nail properly magnetised and it doesn't look that great overall. Meh. 







Next one is Femme Fatale Sunrise Funfair with Different Dimension …Dream Within a Dream






My current mani is Nails Inc Palace Street with Glam Polish Doin' Time for Bein' Young. Not fan of the Nails Inc, took 3 coats and it's very gritty even after 2 coats of topcoat.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2018)

By the way, these are my remaining 2012 untrieds. I was hoping to go through them all by the end of the year, but I don't think it's going to happen now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 24, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some of my recent manis. First is Femme Fatale Hallow's Mischief with OPI Servin' Up Sparkle (2012 untried).
> 
> View attachment 65150
> View attachment 65151
> ...



These are nice!  Overdrive is so pretty, but I especially like the OPI/Lilypad combo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 24, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis. First is Girly Bits Chicago Fair-ever. I really liked this one.
> 
> View attachment 65172
> View attachment 65173
> ...





Also very pretty - I like the pink one, even if it's neither my usual pick nor a good polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 24, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> By the way, these are my remaining 2012 untrieds. I was hoping to go through them all by the end of the year, but I don't think it's going to happen now.
> 
> View attachment 65189



Not so many as I would have expected!  Well done so far.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 24, 2018)

My latest mani is Glam Polish House of 1000 Corpses:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not so many as I would have expected!  Well done so far.



I have used 57 of my 2012 untrieds since I started, still 79 left! 

I'm not going to do it with the 2013 ones, there's too many and I'd be limited to certain brands. I am thinking of using the older ones from those brands though, but I also want to use my newer polishes. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Glam Polish House of 1000 Corpses:
> View attachment 65192
> View attachment 65193



Nice! This is very you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2018)

My latest is Powder Perfect Beginning to Look A Lot Like Christmas (I know, all you OCD ladies will have a fit!!!):




I was sad to find out PP are now defunct.  I've been less impressed with them in recent times, but they used to be my absolute favourite brand, and I have some lovely things from them.  Including this!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest is Powder Perfect Beginning to Look A Lot Like Christmas (I know, all you OCD ladies will have a fit!!!):
> View attachment 65219
> View attachment 65220
> 
> ...



Yes, she had a third baby (god only knows why, lol), so she's closed the business. I have a few of her polishes, they're nice, but I'm not that fussed. She's really sweet though, I still follow her on Instagram as  [MENTION=97521]Jacinta[/MENTION]_pierce.

Oh and you say that, my local Next already has a Christmas tree in their window!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2018)

Finally getting around to sharing a picture of my Stackry delivery. I'm pretty happy with everything.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2018)

Also here are some of my most recent manis. First is Enchanted Polish Hey Jude (2012 untried!) with Bow Polish Astral Holo (magnetic) over Zoya Willa. I struggled to make the magnetic work and it looks quite messy, but it was pretty nice in the end. 







Next is Lilypad Lacquer Wine Me Up with Revlon Sparkling (2012 untried) 






This is Fair Maiden Holomaniacs Custom #16  with Orly Sashay My Way (2012 untried - I'm chugging through them steadily!)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2018)

A couple more recent manis, first is Different Dimension Bo Peep with Ciate Antique Brooch.






My current mani is Vapid Catamaran with Illyrian Polish Mountain Sound.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Finally getting around to sharing a picture of my Stackry delivery. I'm pretty happy with everything.
> 
> View attachment 65258


Very nice, especially those Illyrians (love my decants, thank you!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Also here are some of my most recent manis. First is Enchanted Polish Hey Jude (2012 untried!) with Bow Polish Astral Holo (magnetic) over Zoya Willa. I struggled to make the magnetic work and it looks quite messy, but it was pretty nice in the end.
> 
> View attachment 65259
> View attachment 65260
> ...



Love these!  The magnetic combo looks gorgeous, and I love the last one - that red is stunning, and the glitters look fantastic in the close up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> A couple more recent manis, first is Different Dimension Bo Peep with Ciate Antique Brooch.
> 
> View attachment 65269
> View attachment 65270
> ...


These are lovely soft shades, very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2018)

My latest is Illyrian Last Phase:





This is so stuffed with flakies, stunning.  Very glowy.  The last pic was an attempt to capture the shifty blue greens I saw in my sunny living room on Sunday, but not very successful unfortunately.  Should have taken the pic at the time, but I didn't realise how hard it would be to make it shift like that in other lighting!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice, especially those Illyrians (love my decants, thank you!)



Thanks. I also really like EP Fall Semester (top right).



PearlyQueen said:


> Love these!  The magnetic combo looks gorgeous, and I love the last one - that red is stunning, and the glitters look fantastic in the close up.



Thanks. I didn't really like the red, it's more brown than it shows in the pictures. I think I'm going to sell it. 



PearlyQueen said:


> These are lovely soft shades, very pretty.



Thanks. Different Dimension never fails me. Also Vapid make some really nice shimmers.



PearlyQueen said:


> My latest is Illyrian Last Phase:
> View attachment 65288
> View attachment 65289
> View attachment 65290
> ...



Ooh lovely. I had to double check to see if I definitely owned it. Wish I had more fingers, so I could wear all my polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Sally Hansen Mystical Mandarin topped with Maybelline Silver Tulle:



The topper killed the holo though.  And I forgot this collection hates base coat, so it's a bit "bumpy" and uneven.  Not my best.  Quite a pretty combo though, apart from the issues!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 13, 2018)

What are you all eyeing for Black Friday sales or special releases? I have to admit I'm having a difficult time keeping up with everything these days. I'm in too many groups.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What are you all eyeing for Black Friday sales or special releases? I have to admit I'm having a difficult time keeping up with everything these days. I'm in too many groups.



I'm trying to be good, so won't be ordering much, but I really want some Polished for Days and possibly Illyrians (depending on what they're releasing). Tonic won't have a BF release / deal, so I'm safe. I can't think of any other brand I want to buy from. Maybe Hypnotic Polish if they have some good deals. There are a few polishes I'd been wanting from them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What are you all eyeing for Black Friday sales or special releases? I have to admit I'm having a difficult time keeping up with everything these days. I'm in too many groups.


I was thinking Pahlish and Illyrian - but Pahlish have theirs up for preview, and I'm struggling to find enough I want to get to the free shipping threshold, so I think I'll be skipping it this year.  Shame as I usually love BF on their site, but I'm not a massive fan of what's being released - I only love about three of them.  I'm a bit gutted because I adore the free polishes.  So I guess it's just a matter of finding out what Illyrian is putting out - I'm sure I've missed a few colours I loved from them this year, fingers crossed they bring them back for next week.
I do need a refill for my HK Girl, so I'll keep an eye out to see if I can get it cheap.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I'm trying to be good, so won't be ordering much, but I really want some Polished for Days and possibly Illyrians (depending on what they're releasing). Tonic won't have a BF release / deal, so I'm safe. I can't think of any other brand I want to buy from. Maybe Hypnotic Polish if they have some good deals. There are a few polishes I'd been wanting from them.


Now you've said that, I do have a couple of P4Ds on my wishlist, maybe I'll look at those too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Sally Hansen Mystical Mandarin topped with Maybelline Silver Tulle:
> View attachment 65309
> 
> 
> The topper killed the holo though.  And I forgot this collection hates base coat, so it's a bit "bumpy" and uneven.  Not my best.  Quite a pretty combo though, apart from the issues!



It looks pretty. I don't have either of these.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was thinking Pahlish and Illyrian - but Pahlish have theirs up for preview, and I'm struggling to find enough I want to get to the free shipping threshold, so I think I'll be skipping it this year.  Shame as I usually love BF on their site, but I'm not a massive fan of what's being released - I only love about three of them.  I'm a bit gutted because I adore the free polishes.  So I guess it's just a matter of finding out what Illyrian is putting out - I'm sure I've missed a few colours I loved from them this year, fingers crossed they bring them back for next week.
> I do need a refill for my HK Girl, so I'll keep an eye out to see if I can get it cheap.





PearlyQueen said:


> Now you've said that, I do have a couple of P4Ds on my wishlist, maybe I'll look at those too.



Aah, that's a shame about Pahlish. Maybe you'll be able to pick up the ones you like in a destash. I haven't really looked, I'm trying to be good and stick with just PfD, Illyrian, Glam and possibly Hypnotic Polish. On that note, did you see that EP is now stocked by Hypnotic? Their shipping is very reasonable even if you only buy a couple of polishes, not like Pshiiit's was. There's nothing I want, but they do have some of the latest collections and some older stuff too if you're interested.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2018)

This is the Illyrian BF sales post FYI:

[COLOR=[URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1[/URL] D2129]Black Friday Sale info!!![/COLOR]
[COLOR=[URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1[/URL] D2129]Store opens @ 10 am Central on 11/23.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=[URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1[/URL] D2129]Other than the capped pre-orders of the two BF exclusives, the store is *open stock* only. This means NINJA FINGERS will be needed on some items.[/COLOR]
[COLOR=[URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1[/URL] D2129]For orders of $20 or more, enter code BLACKFRIYAY for 25% off your order.
For orders of $100 or more, enter code BFD for 30% off your order.
No other codes will be active in the store for the sale.
Store policy is that we do not refund for combined shipping on multiple orders. Thank you for your understanding.
BF Exclusive #1  (capped pre-order, 100 bottles available, 1 per person)
BF Exclusive #2  (capped pre-order, 100 botlles available, 1 per person)
Alien
Amethyst
Anemone
Aquila
As Above, So Below
Asgard
Aw Shift
Beep Boop
Blood of Unicorns
Blue Dream
Butterflies
Deadly Nightshade
Enchant
Enigma
F*ck
Hello Earthlings
Hemlock
Hocus Pocus
Hydra 2.0
Illicit
Illumine
Illusive
In This Twilight
Invoking the Spirit
Last Phase
Lyra
Moon Child
Moon Howls
Night Crawler
Nothing Burns Like the Cold
Our Dreams Seem Not Far Away
Ours is the Magic
Penny
People are Strange
Prototype 200
Prototype 201
Prototype 202
Prototype 203
Prototype 204
Red Planet
Secrets
Soul Charmer
Spirits Roam
Starburst
Stardust
Sunset
Supreme
Syzygy
The Stars
The Upside Down
Transmute
Trill
Unearthly Whisper
Unicorn Horn
[/COLOR]


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2018)

Here are my latest polish purchases:

3 for 2 offer in Superdrug:




From a destash:




My combined Glam order:




The Tonic from a destash and my Girly Bits order:




My 2 monthly Femme Fatale group buy:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2018)

Here are my most recent manis. First is ILNP Cameo with Tonic Polish Better on Top over Zoya Willa. I couldn't get the magnetic effect to show up properly, I have actually sold the Tonic since (and also the other one I used a while back). 







Next is Lilypad Lacquer Rose Gold with Milani Digital (2012 untried)






This is Emily de Molly Water Balance with FUN Lacquer Legend






Next is Dollish Polish NY State of Mind with Different Dimension Juliet. The Dollish is supposed to be close to their old amazing and very rare Toxic Avenger (I have a 5 ml bottle), but it's not really. Quite nice though. 







First thermal of the season, Femme Fatale Venusville. Trying to get through some more thermals this autumn/winter.






My current mani (about to be removed) is Emily de Molly Path of Travel with Girly Bits Hat-a-tude


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Aah, that's a shame about Pahlish. Maybe you'll be able to pick up the ones you like in a destash. I haven't really looked, I'm trying to be good and stick with just PfD, Illyrian, Glam and possibly Hypnotic Polish. On that note, did you see that EP is now stocked by Hypnotic? Their shipping is very reasonable even if you only buy a couple of polishes, not like Pshiiit's was. There's nothing I want, but they do have some of the latest collections and some older stuff too if you're interested.


Yes, I spotted the Hypnotic announcement - I was thinking if they have a discount code I'll pick up that red I wanted with my HK Girl refill.  If not, maybe next month and get the refill direct.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> This is the Illyrian BF sales post FYI:
> 
> [COLOR=[URL="https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1"]#1[/URL] D2129]Black Friday Sale info!!![/COLOR]
> [COLOR=[URL="https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1"]#1[/URL] D2129]Store opens @ 10 am Central on 11/23.[/COLOR]
> ...



Well, thanks for that - where was it announced?  I keep an eye on FB and Instagram, but I hadn't seen the list.
So I had a good google, and ruled out loads, plus losing the ones I already own has cut it significantly too.  Quite a few I can't find (I presume the prototypes are new ones along with BF releases), so I'll have to take a look once they release.  I don't think any of them are the ones I've missed and been hoping for though - hopefully these will be even nicer!  The list seems very heavy on the pale and neutral shades, so I'm hoping the ones I don't know will be more vibrant.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest polish purchases:
> 
> 3 for 2 offer in Superdrug:
> 
> ...




Lovely!  I adore some of those, really nice colours, especially the EdMs.  I've been skipping those, maybe unjustly if that pic is anything to go by!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 17, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my most recent manis. First is ILNP Cameo with Tonic Polish Better on Top over Zoya Willa. I couldn't get the magnetic effect to show up properly, I have actually sold the Tonic since (and also the other one I used a while back).
> 
> 
> View attachment 65320
> ...



These are lovely.  Cameo is stunning, I should dig out my ILNP multichromes, I love them and they've been sadly neglected.  Shame about  the Tonic, hope your others work better.
The EdM/FUN mani is lovely too - I do love a strong colour more than a pastel!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well, thanks for that - where was it announced?  I keep an eye on FB and Instagram, but I hadn't seen the list.
> So I had a good google, and ruled out loads, plus losing the ones I already own has cut it significantly too.  Quite a few I can't find (I presume the prototypes are new ones along with BF releases), so I'll have to take a look once they release.  I don't think any of them are the ones I've missed and been hoping for though - hopefully these will be even nicer!  The list seems very heavy on the pale and neutral shades, so I'm hoping the ones I don't know will be more vibrant.



It was posted in the Illyrian group. Yes, the protos and BF exclusives are new and there's been no swatches yet. I don't think I want anything from the older ones, there's one store exclusive I'm missing (Sanguine I think it's called), but that's not there. So we'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  I adore some of those, really nice colours, especially the EdMs.  I've been skipping those, maybe unjustly if that pic is anything to go by!



Thank you. I love EdM and always try to get a few from each collection. I'm a bit behind right now, but she said she'd be doing a Boxing Day sale, so will save up my list until then.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are lovely.  Cameo is stunning, I should dig out my ILNP multichromes, I love them and they've been sadly neglected.  Shame about  the Tonic, hope your others work better.
> The EdM/FUN mani is lovely too - I do love a strong colour more than a pastel!



Thanks. Yes, ILNP multichromes are great. I've pretty much gone off the brand lately as they haven't come out with anything very exciting (which is fine as it saves me money), but I do love my old multichromes. Same with FUN, I find them meh and overpriced, but the old stuff is nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 18, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It was posted in the Illyrian group. Yes, the protos and BF exclusives are new and there's been no swatches yet. I don't think I want anything from the older ones, there's one store exclusive I'm missing (Sanguine I think it's called), but that's not there. So we'll see.



Sanguine is the only one on my "missed" list that I know the name of!  I skipped when it first released, then the re-release came while I was waiting for an order to ship, I emailed to ask if I could combine but got no response (she's rubbish with emails), so I wasn't going to pay double UK shipping for one polish.  I definitely hoped it would be on this release list.  I really like one of the ones on site at the moment, but it will probably be gone when the BF stuff goes live


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sanguine is the only one on my "missed" list that I know the name of!  I skipped when it first released, then the re-release came while I was waiting for an order to ship, I emailed to ask if I could combine but got no response (she's rubbish with emails), so I wasn't going to pay double UK shipping for one polish.  I definitely hoped it would be on this release list.  I really like one of the ones on site at the moment, but it will probably be gone when the BF stuff goes live



Hopefully it will come back. They don't combine shipping anyway, so can't blame you for not ordering just one polish! I've bought both that are on the site (not the mystery bag), so let me know which one it is and we can add it to our next swap.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Hopefully it will come back. They don't combine shipping anyway, so can't blame you for not ordering just one polish! I've bought both that are on the site (not the mystery bag), so let me know which one it is and we can add it to our next swap.



Good to know they don't combine, guess that's why I never got an answer!
It's gone now, so I've forgotten the name of course... I'm sure it had something to do with Veins ...!
I'll bear it in mind for next time!
x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 22, 2018)

This week's mani is Pahlish Nine Ladies Dancing:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

FYI: EP has a 25% sale with code: THANKYOU and a new mystery polish Unicornicopia, but the discount doesn't apply to that. I would've got it with the discount, but I won't buy it full price. Hope it's ugly, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good to know they don't combine, guess that's why I never got an answer!
> It's gone now, so I've forgotten the name of course... I'm sure it had something to do with Veins ...!
> I'll bear it in mind for next time!
> x



In My Veins  Yep, ordered that. Will need to keep a list of what we want from each other, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone bought anything from the sales? I've done a lot of damage already, but I'm only buying a few Illyrians now and that's it. Well, until the Tonic launch anyway.

I've bought from Cupcake, Hypnotic Polish, Glam, PfD, Fair Maiden and ILNP.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> FYI: EP has a 25% sale with code: THANKYOU and a new mystery polish Unicornicopia, but the discount doesn't apply to that. I would've got it with the discount, but I won't buy it full price. Hope it's ugly, lol.


HA!  I was hoping it's ugly too!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone bought anything from the sales? I've done a lot of damage already, but I'm only buying a few Illyrians now and that's it. Well, until the Tonic launch anyway.
> I've bought from Cupcake, Hypnotic Polish, Glam, PfD, Fair Maiden and ILNP.


I hit up PfD, Great Lakes, Lollipop Posse and Illyrian (only for Aw Shift).  Will check out CbL later today.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I hit up PfD, Great Lakes, Lollipop Posse and Illyrian (only for Aw Shift).  Will check out CbL later today.



I just got Aw Shift, the pink exclusive and 3 protos from Illyrian. That's it. Not looking at anything else now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> FYI: EP has a 25% sale with code: THANKYOU and a new mystery polish Unicornicopia, but the discount doesn't apply to that. I would've got it with the discount, but I won't buy it full price. Hope it's ugly, lol.



I'm still tempted to pick up that red - but it is just another red holo, I've resisted so far.  The name of the mystery feels like I'd love it, but I'm not doing mysteries really, and I didn't realise no discount on it, so I will pass.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone bought anything from the sales? I've done a lot of damage already, but I'm only buying a few Illyrians now and that's it. Well, until the Tonic launch anyway.
> 
> I've bought from Cupcake, Hypnotic Polish, Glam, PfD, Fair Maiden and ILNP.



I've way overspent 
Bought some Glams from the Aus site so I could get a couple of Horror Shop ones I want, not sure I bought early enough for the free polish though.  I was holding on till I saw the Illyrians so I knew how much I spent.  In fact, I just got 3 in the end (my list was 12, so a lot less than I thought) - failed to get Prototype 201, it was sold out between adding to my basket and checking out.  So I paid for the Glams instead.  I also got a few Takkos and my GG Top Coat, and a bigger than expected order from P4D.  I'm eyeing up a couple from the Dreamland launch later as well.
I had already succumbed to 3 new handbags from my new favourite brand, so overall, not sure how I'm paying for all this!  Would have been OK without the third handbag and the top coat, but I did those earlier in the week before all the emails about shiny things started coming in!
And I got hubby's Xmas present too, it's been an expensive few days.
Hey ho, BF is just once a year I guess!  My Stackry shipping bill is going to be a bugger too, but nothing's there yet so I guess it'll be the New Year before I need to pay it, and that's when I'll get to see all my new goodies!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Pahlish Nine Ladies Dancing:
> View attachment 65351
> View attachment 65352



Pretty! And very you!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm still tempted to pick up that red - but it is just another red holo, I've resisted so far.  The name of the mystery feels like I'd love it, but I'm not doing mysteries really, and I didn't realise no discount on it, so I will pass.



I was thinking that too. But I'm not forking out nearly $20 for it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've way overspent
> Bought some Glams from the Aus site so I could get a couple of Horror Shop ones I want, not sure I bought early enough for the free polish though.  I was holding on till I saw the Illyrians so I knew how much I spent.  In fact, I just got 3 in the end (my list was 12, so a lot less than I thought) - failed to get Prototype 201, it was sold out between adding to my basket and checking out.  So I paid for the Glams instead.  I also got a few Takkos and my GG Top Coat, and a bigger than expected order from P4D.  I'm eyeing up a couple from the Dreamland launch later as well.
> I had already succumbed to 3 new handbags from my new favourite brand, so overall, not sure how I'm paying for all this!  Would have been OK without the third handbag and the top coat, but I did those earlier in the week before all the emails about shiny things started coming in!
> And I got hubby's Xmas present too, it's been an expensive few days.
> Hey ho, BF is just once a year I guess!  My Stackry shipping bill is going to be a bugger too, but nothing's there yet so I guess it'll be the New Year before I need to pay it, and that's when I'll get to see all my new goodies!



I've spent loads too. Bought 5 more from Illyrian. By the way, you can add prototype 201 to your list as I got that.  I also got the pink BF exclusive, 200, 204 and Aw Shift.

I wasn't very impressed with the PfD sale, the code didn't apply to the new releases, oops colours and grab bags. And then shipping went from $8.75 to $18 something. So I ended up leaving the new releases behind. Meh. I did get a grab bag and the prototypes I got 2 years ago were very nice, so I'm sure these will be good too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2018)

Here are some recent manis. First is Glam Polish Everyone Has a Secret Identity, Showtime Synergy and Batch #16 . I included a picture of my right hand as I did it differently, but my nails are so much shorter and the picture is rubbish, sorry.






Next is Femme Fatale Voice of the Outer World, a thermal. I have to admit, I wasn't very sure about this one. 







This is Emily de Molly Distant Mood with Glitter Daze Holomaniacs Custom #29 . I really liked this mani, both polishes are so nice. 








My current mani is another thermal, Femme Fatale Two Days Wrong.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I've spent loads too. Bought 5 more from Illyrian. By the way, you can add prototype 201 to your list as I got that.  I also got the pink BF exclusive, 200, 204 and Aw Shift.
> 
> I wasn't very impressed with the PfD sale, the code didn't apply to the new releases, oops colours and grab bags. And then shipping went from $8.75 to $18 something. So I ended up leaving the new releases behind. Meh. I did get a grab bag and the prototypes I got 2 years ago were very nice, so I'm sure these will be good too.



Thanks, noted!  I got the pink too, I already have Aw Shift, and I got the one I most wanted (Trill).  I added The Stars to get to the discount, having failed to grab P201 and Illusive.  I've looked at it many times, but cut price and giving me the 25% off it seemed its time had arrived!
I didn't realise the PfD On A Whim polishes were excluded from the sale, I couldn't figure out why my discount was lower than it should have been!  I emailed her, haven't had an answer, though I guess you've now given it to me!  I skipped the grab bags, trying not to do mysteries as I said!
I did get a few Dreamlands too in the end...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some recent manis. First is Glam Polish Everyone Has a Secret Identity, Showtime Synergy and Batch #16 . I included a picture of my right hand as I did it differently, but my nails are so much shorter and the picture is rubbish, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 65357
> View attachment 65358
> ...



These are cute!  I really like the last one, very pretty indeed.  Your multi coloured festival is very eye-catching, and I think the purple thermal looks nice too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks, noted!  I got the pink too, I already have Aw Shift, and I got the one I most wanted (Trill).  I added The Stars to get to the discount, having failed to grab P201 and Illusive.  I've looked at it many times, but cut price and giving me the 25% off it seemed its time had arrived!
> I didn't realise the PfD On A Whim polishes were excluded from the sale, I couldn't figure out why my discount was lower than it should have been!  I emailed her, haven't had an answer, though I guess you've now given it to me!  I skipped the grab bags, trying not to do mysteries as I said!
> I did get a few Dreamlands too in the end...



I wasn't even going to get Aw Shift, but then it jumped into my basket. 

I don't do mysteries now, but they were 6 for $38. Really not much money, even if I don't like one or two. 

That said, I ended up ordering 6 polishes from Glam just to get the mystery freebie. I was only going to order 2 or 3.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2018)

My first Black Friday order has arrived, this is from Hypnotic Polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I wasn't even going to get Aw Shift, but then it jumped into my basket.
> 
> I don't do mysteries now, but they were 6 for $38. Really not much money, even if I don't like one or two.
> 
> That said, I ended up ordering 6 polishes from Glam just to get the mystery freebie. I was only going to order 2 or 3.



Ha, I know how that happens!  In fairness, Aw Shift is one of the prettiest toppers I've ever seen in the bottle, I think you'll love it.
I did the same with Glam, even though I don't even know if I ordered on time to get the freebie!  What am I like???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> My first Black Friday order has arrived, this is from Hypnotic Polish.
> 
> View attachment 65374


Oo, nice, love those ILNPs in particular!  I didn't think much of the Hypnotic sale, was very disappointed the discount didn't include the EP I wanted.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2018)

And this week I'm wearing Polished for Days Shiya:




Not quite as showy as I'd hoped, a bit too subtle for my taste, but very nice.
I did finally hear back from her about the discount, shame about the On a Whims, I could have done without spending the extra, though I only got two of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, nice, love those ILNPs in particular!  I didn't think much of the Hypnotic sale, was very disappointed the discount didn't include the EP I wanted.



Yeah, that was a bit pants. I had been wanting to order some Blush Lacquers from there, so I thought I'd add a few other things, about 4 of these weren't included in the sale, but counted towards the total for cheaper shipping and I still got 10% off, so it wasn't too bad. But I was a bit annoyed about the ILNPs (not with Hypnotic) as I found out later that ILNP was doing a 25% off sale, so could've saved more on these. That was quite odd actually, didn't get an e-mail about it and the owner didn't even post in the ILNP group, only found out from someone else's post. I did end up ordering 6 polishes from the newer collections and Rosewater that I'd wanted for ages, got a good deal in the end, £39 shipped to Stackry, but it could've been better. Eh, never mind. 

Did you order the red polish from EP in the end?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this week I'm wearing Polished for Days Shiya:
> View attachment 65375
> View attachment 65376
> 
> ...



Pretty. I don't think I have this one. 

I only ordered 2 OAW too, I think, Aria and Blair. I had wanted them for a while now and they were still $1 off, so it's alright. I would've got the holiday ones too if the shipping hadn't shot up by $10 suddenly. Oh well, later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that was a bit pants. I had been wanting to order some Blush Lacquers from there, so I thought I'd add a few other things, about 4 of these weren't included in the sale, but counted towards the total for cheaper shipping and I still got 10% off, so it wasn't too bad. But I was a bit annoyed about the ILNPs (not with Hypnotic) as I found out later that ILNP was doing a 25% off sale, so could've saved more on these. That was quite odd actually, didn't get an e-mail about it and the owner didn't even post in the ILNP group, only found out from someone else's post. I did end up ordering 6 polishes from the newer collections and Rosewater that I'd wanted for ages, got a good deal in the end, £39 shipped to Stackry, but it could've been better. Eh, never mind.
> 
> Did you order the red polish from EP in the end?


Not too bad at Hypnotic, but shame about the ILNPs.  I got an email, not sure why you wouldn't have unless you've dropped off the list or it got lost in the internet somewhere.
No, I resisted the EP, trying to continue resistance and NOT BUY THE MYSTERY HOLIDAY POLISH...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Pretty. I don't think I have this one.
> 
> I only ordered 2 OAW too, I think, Aria and Blair. I had wanted them for a while now and they were still $1 off, so it's alright. I would've got the holiday ones too if the shipping hadn't shot up by $10 suddenly. Oh well, later.



Thanks!
Ha, the same two as me, we are polish twins separated at birth!
By the way, have you heard from Illyrian re BF shipments?  The post said shipping within 2 days, but I've heard nothing...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not too bad at Hypnotic, but shame about the ILNPs.  I got an email, not sure why you wouldn't have unless you've dropped off the list or it got lost in the internet somewhere.
> No, I resisted the EP, trying to continue resistance and NOT BUY THE MYSTERY HOLIDAY POLISH...



Yay! Be strong! I'm not buying the mysteries either. 

I have seen pictures of Unicornicopia in the EP group, it's similar to Dragon Egg, but more magenta, bit like Christmas in July too. It's pretty, but I won't be hunting it down.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!
> Ha, the same two as me, we are polish twins separated at birth!
> By the way, have you heard from Illyrian re BF shipments?  The post said shipping within 2 days, but I've heard nothing...



I did ask in the Illyrian group, she hasn't replied to me, but I saw a reply to someone else that they're still shipping. So hopefully shipped today or tomorrow. 

I got a shipping notice on the 20th for the previous pre-order and it kept showing that it was in pre-shipment for ages, turns out she didn't actually send them until last Tuesday. It's due to arrive at Stackry today.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2018)

Did anyone order from Tonic? I was only going to get 5 polishes, enough for the $50 freebie threshold, but then she posted those MFA oops polishes and First Kiss and the OG UP thermal, plus the $120 freebie, and next thing I know I've ordered 12 polishes. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I did ask in the Illyrian group, she hasn't replied to me, but I saw a reply to someone else that they're still shipping. So hopefully shipped today or tomorrow.
> 
> I got a shipping notice on the 20th for the previous pre-order and it kept showing that it was in pre-shipment for ages, turns out she didn't actually send them until last Tuesday. It's due to arrive at Stackry today.



I don't think she's ever answered my emails, so thanks for letting me know what they're saying in the group!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone order from Tonic? I was only going to get 5 polishes, enough for the $50 freebie threshold, but then she posted those MFA oops polishes and First Kiss and the OG UP thermal, plus the $120 freebie, and next thing I know I've ordered 12 polishes. Ugh.


I was hugely tempted, but since I live in Broke City at the moment, I passed!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Pahlish Electra Heart:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't think she's ever answered my emails, so thanks for letting me know what they're saying in the group!



Ha, would you believe I got a shipping notice just after I posted this!  Depressingly though I seem to have put the wrong locker number on it, I think it must be on one of the Paypal stored addresses I used.  I'll need to follow up with Stackry to get it sorted out, no point in emailing Illyrian.  It's happened before and they managed to find it, once the tracking says it's gone I'll email them.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, would you believe I got a shipping notice just after I posted this!  Depressingly though I seem to have put the wrong locker number on it, I think it must be on one of the Paypal stored addresses I used.  I'll need to follow up with Stackry to get it sorted out, no point in emailing Illyrian.  It's happened before and they managed to find it, once the tracking says it's gone I'll email them.



I was just coming to tell you that I've got my shipping notice! Oh, sorry about the locker number, hope you can sort it out.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Pahlish Electra Heart:
> View attachment 65394



Ooh pretty! 

I've been meaning to post my recent manis, but I've been so busy and tired. I'll see if I get around to it tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2018)

Here's EP Unicornicopia if anyone's interested:


----------



## boschicka (Dec 4, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here's EP Unicornicopia if anyone's interested:
> 
> View attachment 65395



Thanks for sharing. Any regrets?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for sharing. Any regrets?



Nah. I have both Dragon Egg and Christmas in July. This is pretty, but not $20 pretty for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2018)

I forgot to post my Glam order (plus an EdM I bought from Kay that she sent with the order to save on postage). Also close up of the BF freebie.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2018)

Here are a few manis, first is Polished for Days Fireflies. I loved this one so much!







Next is Barbara Daly Pirate with Butter London Tart With a Heart (both 2012 untried, both meh)





This is Zoya Rory (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Special. Look at me chugging through my 2012 untrieds!





Next one is Cupcake Polish Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend with Grace-full Polish Pink Lux






This one is Illyrian Polish Demogorgon. I liked it a lot more than I thought I would.







Finally my current mani, Barbara Daly Waltzer (2012 untried) with Top Shelf Lacquer Shirley Temple


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I was just coming to tell you that I've got my shipping notice! Oh, sorry about the locker number, hope you can sort it out.


Tracking is still at pre-shipment status
I'm desperate to contact Stackry but they'll tell me to get her to change it since it's not gone yet, and there's just no point with her email track record.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here's EP Unicornicopia if anyone's interested:
> 
> View attachment 65395


Damn, I love it


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to post my Glam order (plus an EdM I bought from Kay that she sent with the order to save on postage). Also close up of the BF freebie.
> 
> View attachment 65401
> View attachment 65402


Lovely!  I hope I get the freebie!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few manis, first is Polished for Days Fireflies. I loved this one so much!
> 
> View attachment 65403
> View attachment 65404
> ...



These are nice, I love Fireflies!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Tracking is still at pre-shipment status
> I'm desperate to contact Stackry but they'll tell me to get her to change it since it's not gone yet, and there's just no point with her email track record.



Mine is still in pre-shipment too. Apparently they were dropped off on Tuesday, some people's tracking have now updated, some haven't. I don't think she has the packages anymore, unless she was lying about dropping them off on Tuesday. 

As a result (and because I really really cannot afford to buy any more polishes now) I haven't ordered from the latest release. I do like 3 or 4, but they should come back at a later date.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Damn, I love it



It's quite nice. I'm not that fussed, but if I were to come across it cheap, I might buy it. 

Someone posted comparisons with Christmas in July (top and left) and Dragon Egg (bottom and right), I think it's quite similar to them, so I don't feel sad about missing it. Also I ordered Fair Maiden I Have the Powder from PPU last month that I think is similar (probably better). 





Also if you're interested, here are December 2018 and Holiday 2018:






December is quite nice, but again, no regrets.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2018)

[MENTION=95206]PearlyQueen[/MENTION], I can't remember which prototype you said you got, but I thought I'd copy this info here just in case you are affected. Also, my tracking started moving 2 days ago! 

If you ordered Prototype 200 or Prototype 201 during our Black Friday 2018 sale, please read below. It’s on the long side, but there is important information.
We learned yesterday that there was a mixup with the labels on our prototype bottles for 200 (blue flakie with green shift) and 201 (purple flakie). We are very sorry for the error. We understand how disappointing it is to order and expect one thing and receive something different. We truly apologize. We also extend our thanks to the customers and community members who reached out and helped bring the issue to our attention.
Illyrian always works hard to do right by its customers and our response to this event will be no different . Please read on to see which of the following applies to you and what we are offering as a customer service solution for both groups.
If you ordered *both* Prototype 200 and Prototype 201:
Thank you for your support! As you have both of the polishes ordered, we can’t offer a refund. Please simply swap your bottle labels out. If you find that the labels aren’t sticking as well as you’d like once switched, please reach out to me and I will mail you new labels. My email is [email protected] and I will need your full name and mailing address please.
If you ordered either Protoype 200 OR Prototype 201 (but not both):
Thanks so much for your order! Unfortunately, these bottles were true prototypes. We do not have any extra bottles and are unable to recreate them. As we are unable to offer a replacement, we will instead be issuing you a refund for the prototype you ordered. The prototype you did receive in your order is yours to keep; if you’d like the correct bottom bottle label for it, please email me at [email protected] and I’m happy to send it to you. I will need your full name and mailing address please.
For all who were impacted, we have a discount code for you to use on a future illyrianpolish.com order as an apology. I will send out the code to you. We do ask that you please not share the code as it is specifically for those impacted by this issue.
We do understand that not all customers are on FB or monitor groups for news like this. We are currently pulling the list of impacted customers and they will receive outreach through the email they used to order unless we have already connected with them in this post or via messenger or e-mail.
Thank you all for your continued support. If you have questions or comments, please feel free to comment below, PM me, or e-mail me at [email protected]. Again, we apologize for our error. ??????





I actually ordered both, so it doesn't affect me. I wonder if I still get the discount code?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2018)

Tiny little destash haul, both are RC exclusives, glad I didn't have to give any money to Annette.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Mine is still in pre-shipment too. Apparently they were dropped off on Tuesday, some people's tracking have now updated, some haven't. I don't think she has the packages anymore, unless she was lying about dropping them off on Tuesday.
> 
> As a result (and because I really really cannot afford to buy any more polishes now) I haven't ordered from the latest release. I do like 3 or 4, but they should come back at a later date.



Well thumbs up to Stackry, they found it for me!  And I'm afraid I did buy a few more...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> It's quite nice. I'm not that fussed, but if I were to come across it cheap, I might buy it.
> 
> Someone posted comparisons with Christmas in July (top and left) and Dragon Egg (bottom and right), I think it's quite similar to them, so I don't feel sad about missing it. Also I ordered Fair Maiden I Have the Powder from PPU last month that I think is similar (probably better).
> 
> ...



I like the swatches of Unicornucopia (but maybe not quite as much as I thought I would!).  I also really like December, but I can't have regrets because it was a mystery and could have been 'orrible!  I don't like Holiday much, so I'm glad I resisted that one.  If you see December going cheap anywhere and don't want it yourself, please let me know!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> @PearlyQueen , I can't remember which prototype you said you got, but I thought I'd copy this info here just in case you are affected. Also, my tracking started moving 2 days ago!
> 
> If you ordered Prototype 200 or Prototype 201 during our Black Friday 2018 sale, please read below. It’s on the long side, but there is important information.
> We learned yesterday that there was a mixup with the labels on our prototype bottles for 200 (blue flakie with green shift) and 201 (purple flakie). We are very sorry for the error. We understand how disappointing it is to order and expect one thing and receive something different. We truly apologize. We also extend our thanks to the customers and community members who reached out and helped bring the issue to our attention.
> ...



I didn't buy either of them, nice offer to those who did though.  I'm kind of wishing I'd bought the one I didn't want now, I'd probably have got the one I did want for free and a discount code!  Hope you get the code, though I'm not sure you will reading the message.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Tiny little destash haul, both are RC exclusives, glad I didn't have to give any money to Annette.
> 
> View attachment 65461



Nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2018)

This week I've been wearing Nubar Pink Flame:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well thumbs up to Stackry, they found it for me!  And I'm afraid I did buy a few more...



Oh yay! Which ones did you buy? Maybe we can add them to the decant swap list? I liked 3 especially, Bubblegum, Lodi Dodi and Northern Lights. Jupiter is also nice. Any chance you ordered these?  

Ooh and my BF order was in the first 25, so I'm getting Ghost Train, the freebie. It's flakie and magnetic!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like the swatches of Unicornucopia (but maybe not quite as much as I thought I would!).  I also really like December, but I can't have regrets because it was a mystery and could have been 'orrible!  I don't like Holiday much, so I'm glad I resisted that one.  If you see December going cheap anywhere and don't want it yourself, please let me know!



I quite like December too. Will keep an eye out (if you let me have a decant from it, hahaha). Not sure about Unicornucopia, it's nice, but don't know if I'd buy it.  

Have you bought from the newest collection? I haven't. I do like the purple multichrome, the blue one and the dark blue glittery one, but I can't afford to buy right now.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't buy either of them, nice offer to those who did though.  I'm kind of wishing I'd bought the one I didn't want now, I'd probably have got the one I did want for free and a discount code!  Hope you get the code, though I'm not sure you will reading the message.



Haha, that would've been cool. No, I don't think I get a discount code either. I've got a message to say swap the labels, but that's all. It's fine, I really haven't lost anything, so fair enough.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Nubar Pink Flame:
> View attachment 65495
> View attachment 65496
> 
> ...



Pretty! I'm wearing something similar today. Will try and post some mani pics later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yay! Which ones did you buy? Maybe we can add them to the decant swap list? I liked 3 especially, Bubblegum, Lodi Dodi and Northern Lights. Jupiter is also nice. Any chance you ordered these?
> 
> Ooh and my BF order was in the first 25, so I'm getting Ghost Train, the freebie. It's flakie and magnetic!



Of those, I just got Northern Lights, I was mainly after Amulet and Pendulum which I also got, along with Mesmerism.  I did like loads more, particularly Blood Moon, Henosis and Lodi Dodi, but I was being good!  Maybe next time!
Happy to add any of them to the swap list!
Very jealous you got the freebie, I doubt I did as several were sold out by the time I checked out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> I quite like December too. Will keep an eye out (if you let me have a decant from it, hahaha). Not sure about Unicornucopia, it's nice, but don't know if I'd buy it.
> 
> Have you bought from the newest collection? I haven't. I do like the purple multichrome, the blue one and the dark blue glittery one, but I can't afford to buy right now.



Seems fair!  I haven't bought from the new collection, was really tempted to do a Hypnotic order to get the blue, purple and maybe the multichrome and glitter along with December and Apple Picking, but like you I'm broke.  Maybe soon...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Of those, I just got Northern Lights, I was mainly after Amulet and Pendulum which I also got, along with Mesmerism.  I did like loads more, particularly Blood Moon, Henosis and Lodi Dodi, but I was being good!  Maybe next time!
> Happy to add any of them to the swap list!
> Very jealous you got the freebie, I doubt I did as several were sold out by the time I checked out.



I've ordered Amulet (I think, the purple one of the two), but definitely interested in Northern Lights. And happy to share Ghost Train if you didn't get one.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Seems fair!  I haven't bought from the new collection, was really tempted to do a Hypnotic order to get the blue, purple and maybe the multichrome and glitter along with December and Apple Picking, but like you I'm broke.  Maybe soon...



I didn't realise December was still available from Hypnotic. Now I'm tempted. But I really shouldn't order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 18, 2018)

This week I'm wearing Lilypad Lacquer Hypnotic:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Lilypad Lacquer Hypnotic:
> View attachment 65502
> View attachment 65503
> View attachment 65504



Ooh pretty! I quickly had to check to see if I owned it too. I do.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2018)

Finally I'm able to post a few mani pictures. First is Zoya Carly (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Holy Shitsnacks!





Next is Glam Polish Fixer Upper with Indigo Bananas Hyperborea (holo). Fixer Upper was one of my first Glam Polishes I bought (about 5 years ago?).







TBC


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2018)

More mani pictures. This is CrowsToes Indian Summer with Tonic Polish Spellbound. I found the Tonic less sparkly than I had hoped, so added China Glaze Golden Enchantement on top. The shifts are gorgeous, the CrowsToes is particularly amazing.










Sorry about all the photos, I got overexcited, lol. 

Next up is Femme Fatale Who Is Fairest Of Them All.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm so annoyed. My Stackry package was picked up on Tuesday, scheduled to be delivered yesterday, but it's been "on hold" at Boston since Tuesday night. I paid the tax (I have 81 polishes in there, so couldn't lie properly) on Wednesday morning and phoned DHL yesterday to see why it wasn't moving. They didn't really give me a reason, but I've found out from someone on Facebook that there's a 2 day delay at Boston for all hazmat packages because they can only put so many on one plane and they're inundated. Ugh. I'm really hoping it will start moving tonight, I was hoping to be able to unpack them and sort them out this weekend, but even if it's delivered on Christmas Eve I'll be happy with it. But my mum is coming on the 27th, so there's no way I can unpack them without her judgemental comments. Ugh.


----------



## Erena (Dec 21, 2018)

I am loyal to the traditional French manicure, they are never out of trend! I haven't done it in ages, so I need more practice!!!

Polishes I used: KL Polish Pinky & Paper Snow


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2018)

The last of my recent manis. First is Nails Inc New Burlington Place (2012 untried) with Pahlish The Ghost of Banquo stamped with Colour Alike Venus. The last picture is before clean up and stamping to show what the Pahlish looks like. I wasn't keen on it, hence the stamping. 








Next is Lilypad Lacquer Mystic Marine with Topshop Beleza (2012 untried)





This is Glam Polish Divine Cosmos with Darling Diva Canes Venatici. The Darling Diva just glows! So pretty! 






My current mani (about to come off) is Femme Fatale Lace Masquerade. Not a big fan of this to be honest. 






My package is finally moving. Hoping it will get here by Monday.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Xmas nail polish buddies! xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Merry Xmas nail polish buddies! xxx



Merry Christmas! My package finally arrived yesterday, although I've been way too busy to properly look.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I'm able to post a few mani pictures. First is Zoya Carly (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Holy Shitsnacks!
> 
> View attachment 65507
> View attachment 65508
> ...



Oo these are nice, the Zoya is a really pretty colour!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> More mani pictures. This is CrowsToes Indian Summer with Tonic Polish Spellbound. I found the Tonic less sparkly than I had hoped, so added China Glaze Golden Enchantement on top. The shifts are gorgeous, the CrowsToes is particularly amazing.
> 
> View attachment 65514
> View attachment 65515
> ...



Indian Summer looks stunning, I do own it but haven't worn it yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Erena said:


> I am loyal to the traditional French manicure, they are never out of trend! I haven't done it in ages, so I need more practice!!!
> 
> Polishes I used: KL Polish Pinky & Paper Snow
> 
> ...





Very classy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> The last of my recent manis. First is Nails Inc New Burlington Place (2012 untried) with Pahlish The Ghost of Banquo stamped with Colour Alike Venus. The last picture is before clean up and stamping to show what the Pahlish looks like. I wasn't keen on it, hence the stamping.
> 
> View attachment 65532
> View attachment 65533
> ...


Stunning!  I love New Burlington Place, I've worn mine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Merry Christmas! My package finally arrived yesterday, although I've been way too busy to properly look.




Yay, that's what I call a Christmas present!  Looking forward to seeing your goodies!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, that's what I call a Christmas present!  Looking forward to seeing your goodies!



I snapped some pictures quickly when I was unpacking them the other night. I'll try to post pictures if my Mum decides to not sit behind me when I'm at the computer.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2018)

Here are some pictures of my haul:

PPU December order, November and December FTLOP boxes in top row, October, November PPU orders in bottom row




Femme Fatale PPU + Shiro exclusives




Fair Maiden order (first 4 on left are the Minnesota PC collab polishes) plus PPU polish on the right




Cupcake order plus Different Dimension from a destash




ILNP order




Last 3 Illyrian orders




Polished for Days BF order




Tonics


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2018)

Oh I forgot to say, one of my PfDs (Phoenix) arrived broken. I've managed to save a little, but hopefully I can get a replacement bottle. It's so pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some pictures of my haul:
> 
> PPU December order, November and December FTLOP boxes in top row, October, November PPU orders in bottom row
> 
> ...



Oh my word, what a stunning haul!  I'm particularly taken with the PFD order, and super excited to see mine.  Wishing I'd gone for the prototypes now, they are much nicer than the ones I got a couple of years ago.  You KNOW that red one is going on "the list"!
Enjoy wearing all of them (eventually lol!).  Love these, I'm living vicariously through your hauls these days...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2018)

Anitacska said:


> Oh I forgot to say, one of my PfDs (Phoenix) arrived broken. I've managed to save a little, but hopefully I can get a replacement bottle. It's so pretty.



Oh no, how annoying.  I've bought that one, I really liked the look of it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2018)

I don't know what's happened to my phone camera - there's a great big mark on it, and I seem to have made the lens all fuzzy while trying (unsuccessfully) to remove the mark.
Pictures are rubbish, but this week I'm wearing Takko Lacquer Queen of Hearts:


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh my word, what a stunning haul!  I'm particularly taken with the PFD order, and super excited to see mine.  Wishing I'd gone for the prototypes now, they are much nicer than the ones I got a couple of years ago.  You KNOW that red one is going on "the list"!
> Enjoy wearing all of them (eventually lol!).  Love these, I'm living vicariously through your hauls these days...



Hahaha, of course! I liked my protos from 2 years ago, but her polishes are even more gorgeous now, so these are definitely better. 

I'm not going to be hauling much in the new year, really need to save some money. Luckily I don't really like anything from PPU or the new Glams, so that's good.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2018)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't know what's happened to my phone camera - there's a great big mark on it, and I seem to have made the lens all fuzzy while trying (unsuccessfully) to remove the mark.
> Pictures are rubbish, but this week I'm wearing Takko Lacquer Queen of Hearts:
> View attachment 65557



Oh no, isn't that a new phone? My ex has just got a new phone on his contract and also 2 more free ones (Motorola smart phone) and has offered me one, but EE really messed up his SIM card, he ended up having to go to another town to get it sorted and wasn't able to use his phone for 2 days, so I've declined. Unless my phone dies, I'll stick with it for the time being.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2018)

Here are some of my latest manis. I didn't have time/energy to do a Christmas mani, been having a lot of trouble with my younger 2 children. I even had naked nails on Christmas Day!

First is Butter London Knackered (2012 untried) with Indigo Bananas Eye of the Cyclone (holo) over black






Next is Emily de Molly The Heart of the Ship. It's such a cool thermal.






This is Darling Diva Oh No! She Didn't! (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Daddy's Little Girl (my oldest untried Girly Bits polish)






My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Ruby Slippers (one of my oldest untried Lilypads) with Barry M 338 Silver Multi Glitter (2012 untried). This is as close as I got to Christmas mani. The Barry M has some pinky red microglitter that doesn't show.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2019)

Has anyone bought the New Year EP duo? I've passed. I like the blurple, but not the black. Meh.

I'm also passing on the Glam collection and PPU! Having said that, I'm tempted to buy from PfD (10% sale and new NY duo) and Tonic. And a few Femme Fatales (I've got a 10% off code). 

After that I'm really going to try hard to be good.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, of course! I liked my protos from 2 years ago, but her polishes are even more gorgeous now, so these are definitely better.
> 
> I'm not going to be hauling much in the new year, really need to save some money. Luckily I don't really like anything from PPU or the new Glams, so that's good.



I agree, these are gorgeous!
I've skipped Glam and PPU too, I only liked the PfD from PPU and the Glams will have to wait.  I'm anxiously waiting for my Illyrians to ship so I can empty my Stackry box, and I know it's going to cost a fortune to ship because I bought loads including more handbags.  I hate that Illyrian are so uncontactable, I've emailed and put a query on FB but no response.  I'm going into storage fees in a few days, sooo annoying.  I even requested to join the FB group yesterday to see if I could get a response there, but I haven't had clearance to join either, it's like information blackout!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, isn't that a new phone? My ex has just got a new phone on his contract and also 2 more free ones (Motorola smart phone) and has offered me one, but EE really messed up his SIM card, he ended up having to go to another town to get it sorted and wasn't able to use his phone for 2 days, so I've declined. Unless my phone dies, I'll stick with it for the time being.



I know, I'm at a loss how to fix it.  I might have to buy a camera, maybe a second hand one, but as ever I'm broke.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some of my latest manis. I didn't have time/energy to do a Christmas mani, been having a lot of trouble with my younger 2 children. I even had naked nails on Christmas Day!
> 
> First is Butter London Knackered (2012 untried) with Indigo Bananas Eye of the Cyclone (holo) over black
> 
> ...


Argh, your kids are a proper saga, so sorry it's all going off again.  Naked nails at Xmas is just wrong (naked nails at any time are wrong!).
Nice manis, love the blue and that's a really nice thermal.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone bought the New Year EP duo? I've passed. I like the blurple, but not the black. Meh.
> 
> I'm also passing on the Glam collection and PPU! Having said that, I'm tempted to buy from PfD (10% sale and new NY duo) and Tonic. And a few Femme Fatales (I've got a 10% off code).
> 
> After that I'm really going to try hard to be good.



I didn't realise it was a duo, looked at the pic from RC, liked the purple, not the black, decided not to bother.  Now I know it's a duo I'm glad I decided against the purple, I'd have been really disappointed I had to buy both!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2019)

This week's fuzzy pictures of my mani (Merry Christmas Ya Filthy Animal by Powder Perfect):



I still love the tones of colour she used to choose, such a pretty burgundy shade.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I agree, these are gorgeous!
> I've skipped Glam and PPU too, I only liked the PfD from PPU and the Glams will have to wait.  I'm anxiously waiting for my Illyrians to ship so I can empty my Stackry box, and I know it's going to cost a fortune to ship because I bought loads including more handbags.  I hate that Illyrian are so uncontactable, I've emailed and put a query on FB but no response.  I'm going into storage fees in a few days, sooo annoying.  I even requested to join the FB group yesterday to see if I could get a response there, but I haven't had clearance to join either, it's like information blackout!



Illyrian shipping update from yesterday:

Tracking emails will start being sent out in bulk tonight!

A few orders were dropped off with USPS today. 

More will be dropped off tomorrow. 

Packing should be complete by Sunday and the final packages will be dropped off on Monday. 

Please remember to give 24-48 hours once your package has been accepted to start moving in the USPS system. 

If you don’t have a tracking email by next Tuesday, you can email me at [email protected] and I’ll be happy to check on it for you. 

Thank you all for your patience and support!! 

As for storage fees, don't worry too much. I went about 5-6 days over and was only charged around 60 cents. I know they say $1 a day, but for some reason they never charge that much.

PS. I've put in a word for you and Amy has now approved you (or rather your hubby). Maybe she didn't know who the dodgy bloke was.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't realise it was a duo, looked at the pic from RC, liked the purple, not the black, decided not to bother.  Now I know it's a duo I'm glad I decided against the purple, I'd have been really disappointed I had to buy both!



I don't know why she insists on having a black polish in every duo. I liked the purple, but even individually I probably wouldn't have bought it. 

Did you see that there's a UK PPU site now? I might start ordering from there in the future, I don't want to use Stackry as it costs so much now to ship with the hazmat on top and rubbish exchange rates. My only beef is that the UK shipper is Annette from Rainbow Connection and I cannot stand the woman. But I'm told that she's not involved in PPU, just deals with shipping. Ah well, I'll think about it. This month I quite liked a couple of polishes, but not enough to bother. I am eyeing up a few from HHC though. I do also want to order a few Femme Fatales through the group buy plus the duo from Nail Artisan. And Tonics, 8 of them, I think. This low buy isn't going too well, hahaha! I did resist the PfD sale as the discount wasn't even going to cover shipping and I didn't want enough for free shipping.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Argh, your kids are a proper saga, so sorry it's all going off again.  Naked nails at Xmas is just wrong (naked nails at any time are wrong!).
> Nice manis, love the blue and that's a really nice thermal.



Ugh, yes, my children are a massive pain in the bum! My eldest is fine, he's 17 and has turned out pretty well. But my youngest is being really hard to handle at the moment, and my daughter is really struggling with all the shit going on around her. So is my eldest, but at least he's able to get away from it as he's in college, however my daughter is stuck at home with him. We'll get through it somehow, but it's been very tough.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's fuzzy pictures of my mani (Merry Christmas Ya Filthy Animal by Powder Perfect):
> View attachment 65578
> View attachment 65579
> 
> I still love the tones of colour she used to choose, such a pretty burgundy shade.



Nice! Another very you shade!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2019)

Here are my recent manis, I've even done some nail art! First is my New Year's Eve/Day mani, Emily de Molly Chasing Rainbows with Orly Sunglasses at Night (2012 untried) and holo stamping.






Next is Tonic Polish Magnetic Midnight with Polished for Days Warm Woolen Mittens. I thought the flakies in the PfD would be more apparent, but it's quite nice anyway. The Tonic is flipping gorgeous though.








My current mani is Femme Fatale Jasmine with some lily of the valley stamping. I love this thermal, it's so cool and I see quite a bit of the cold state even indoors.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know why she insists on having a black polish in every duo. I liked the purple, but even individually I probably wouldn't have bought it.
> 
> Did you see that there's a UK PPU site now? I might start ordering from there in the future, I don't want to use Stackry as it costs so much now to ship with the hazmat on top and rubbish exchange rates. My only beef is that the UK shipper is Annette from Rainbow Connection and I cannot stand the woman. But I'm told that she's not involved in PPU, just deals with shipping. Ah well, I'll think about it. This month I quite liked a couple of polishes, but not enough to bother. I am eyeing up a few from HHC though. I do also want to order a few Femme Fatales through the group buy plus the duo from Nail Artisan. And Tonics, 8 of them, I think. This low buy isn't going too well, hahaha! I did resist the PfD sale as the discount wasn't even going to cover shipping and I didn't want enough for free shipping.


Oh wow, a UK PPU site???  That's great news!  There are often only a couple I want, and shipping is too much to go for them.  Do you have a link?  I agree about Stackry being expensive now, I try to ship direct if possible nowadays, the Hazmat and more expensive carrier make it less worthwhile these days, and with my cutting back I don't usually get much of a saving by having a huge shipment.  Black Friday was worthwhile, though I'm now concerned about the storage costs on the bags (they're heavy!).  
You're not doing great with low-buy!  I'm resisting everything because I'm expecting a huge Stackry bill...  and I have two dental bills coming soon.  But in all honesty, nothing is pulling me out of it anyway, PPU seems very "brown and green" this month, and FTLOP is meh.  The Glams are not calling me particularly either, and Illyrian hasn't been open.  And I got a load of P4Ds on Black Friday, so I don't have a decent list for them to make shopping worthwhile.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, yes, my children are a massive pain in the bum! My eldest is fine, he's 17 and has turned out pretty well. But my youngest is being really hard to handle at the moment, and my daughter is really struggling with all the shit going on around her. So is my eldest, but at least he's able to get away from it as he's in college, however my daughter is stuck at home with him. We'll get through it somehow, but it's been very tough.



You make me glad I just have cats!  Not that they can't be a pain too, but mostly they can be ignored when they're annoying me!  Hope things pick up again soon xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my recent manis, I've even done some nail art! First is my New Year's Eve/Day mani, Emily de Molly Chasing Rainbows with Orly Sunglasses at Night (2012 untried) and holo stamping.
> 
> View attachment 65580
> View attachment 65581
> ...



These are really cute, the Tonic is stunning, and that combo with the green is so pretty (makes me want Spring to come now!!!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh wow, a UK PPU site???  That's great news!  There are often only a couple I want, and shipping is too much to go for them.  Do you have a link?  I agree about Stackry being expensive now, I try to ship direct if possible nowadays, the Hazmat and more expensive carrier make it less worthwhile these days, and with my cutting back I don't usually get much of a saving by having a huge shipment.  Black Friday was worthwhile, though I'm now concerned about the storage costs on the bags (they're heavy!).
> You're not doing great with low-buy!  I'm resisting everything because I'm expecting a huge Stackry bill...  and I have two dental bills coming soon.  But in all honesty, nothing is pulling me out of it anyway, PPU seems very "brown and green" this month, and FTLOP is meh.  The Glams are not calling me particularly either, and Illyrian hasn't been open.  And I got a load of P4Ds on Black Friday, so I don't have a decent list for them to make shopping worthwhile.



Yes, sure, here's the link: polishpickupuk The prices are a bit higher, but I guess they added shipping and taxes from the US. On top of that you only pay UK shipping, it probably works out similar if not cheaper.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> You make me glad I just have cats!  Not that they can't be a pain too, but mostly they can be ignored when they're annoying me!  Hope things pick up again soon xxx



I sometimes wish I only had cats too. I love my children, but they are a pain. My eldest is actually okay now, hoping my youngest will calm down soon. I think it must be hormones, he's going through puberty at an alarming rate and he's only 12.5. He's now taller than me and has changed so much over the last year or so. Crazy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are really cute, the Tonic is stunning, and that combo with the green is so pretty (makes me want Spring to come now!!!).



Thank you! I'm sick of winter now and we're not even halfway through. It was so depressing to have to get up at 7 and it was still dark.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 8, 2019)

So this week I'm wearing Takko Lacquer Black Creek:



You can see that black mark I was trying to remove on the right by my pinkie!  
I've bought a second hand camera, I feel like my eyes aren't focusing properly when I look at these, hopefully it will work and arrive soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So this week I'm wearing Takko Lacquer Black Creek:
> View attachment 65591
> 
> 
> ...



That is really annoying about that black mark. Hope the new camera is good.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 10, 2019)

[MENTION=95206]PearlyQueen[/MENTION] Not sure if you've seen it, but you've won $10 store credit from Glam Polish! Woohoo!


----------



## boschicka (Jan 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> @PearlyQueen  Not sure if you've seen it, but you've won $10 store credit from Glam Polish! Woohoo!



 Congrats!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> @PearlyQueen  Not sure if you've seen it, but you've won $10 store credit from Glam Polish! Woohoo!



Thanks Anita, much appreciate you letting me know - and woo!  I haven't won any FB giveaways before, so pleased!  I can use it at the UK store until the end of Feb, so I guess I'll be in for some new Glams next time around!


----------



## elkaknits (Jan 11, 2019)

Heart of the Ship is really cool and looks great on you.  I suppose you ladies take such good pictures because you take them all the time!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, much appreciate you letting me know - and woo!  I haven't won any FB giveaways before, so pleased!  I can use it at the UK store until the end of Feb, so I guess I'll be in for some new Glams next time around!



No problems. That's good. I didn't bother entering as I thought you can only use the code until the end of January. I really don't want anything from Glam right now. 

I saw that you missed out on the Illyrians. I don't know what you were after, I only went for one capped polish (Winter Rose) and Bubblegum, Lodi Dodi and Day Tripper if you're interested in any of those.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2019)

Here are my latest manis. First is Glam Polish Desperate Souls with Sephora Twinkle Twinkle (2012 untried).






Next is Emily de Molly Where the Boys Fear to Tread with Bear Pawlish Cherry Bomb.







My current mani (coming off tonight) is Fair Maiden Friday I'm in Love with CrowsToes Candied Brains Anyone?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> No problems. That's good. I didn't bother entering as I thought you can only use the code until the end of January. I really don't want anything from Glam right now.
> 
> I saw that you missed out on the Illyrians. I don't know what you were after, I only went for one capped polish (Winter Rose) and Bubblegum, Lodi Dodi and Day Tripper if you're interested in any of those.



Well done getting Winter Rose, it was on my list along with four other capped ones, I did think about ordering a few of the others, but I was too late by pay day.  I was surprised how fast they went, worse than EP in the olden days!  I had no idea that would happen!  I was there at opening time, scrolled down to add my order and straight to Paypal, I have no idea how you could check out more than a single polish quicker than I was!  The no combining is a killer for that as well, I could have been quicker if I'd gone for capped, then combined uncapped later.  Not fussed anyway, it's just polish!  Winter Rose is now on "the list"...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Glam Polish Desperate Souls with Sephora Twinkle Twinkle (2012 untried).
> 
> View attachment 65600
> View attachment 65601
> ...




Oo, some lovelies there!  Really like them all!  
I have a new mani, but I need to figure out how to get the pics off my new camera, they didn't send the cable with it!  Watch this space...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done getting Winter Rose, it was on my list along with four other capped ones, I did think about ordering a few of the others, but I was too late by pay day.  I was surprised how fast they went, worse than EP in the olden days!  I had no idea that would happen!  I was there at opening time, scrolled down to add my order and straight to Paypal, I have no idea how you could check out more than a single polish quicker than I was!  The no combining is a killer for that as well, I could have been quicker if I'd gone for capped, then combined uncapped later.  Not fussed anyway, it's just polish!  Winter Rose is now on "the list"...



I guess it depends on how many of each they had. Luckily I wasn't fussed about the protos, so I was able to just get that one capped polish I wanted. The no combining rule really sucks. But she is so slow fulfilling orders as it is, god knows how much longer it would take if she combined them. 

Did you get charged much storage fee by Stackry in the end? I'm hoping everything will arrive on time before I have to empty out my box next month. I really don't want to keep using the box regularly, but I'm always tempted by new shiny things. Just ordered 3 from the Polish Con website on Friday...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, some lovelies there!  Really like them all!
> I have a new mani, but I need to figure out how to get the pics off my new camera, they didn't send the cable with it!  Watch this space...



Oh that's annoying! What use is a digital camera without a cable?!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

I got my tiny little Femme Fatale group order last weekend. The lady who I used to pick up from has moved jobs and she actually lives quite far away, so I'll have to rethink these group buys as I'll be paying UK postage on top. Although she said she's likely to visit her old colleagues every so often, but chances are, that will fizzle out eventually.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

Here are my latest manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer Nature Calling with Different Dimension Squarey Hexy. These are both some of my oldest polishes from their brands. 






Next is Bear Pawlish Pocketful of Posies with Orly Cupcakes and Unicorns (2012 untried).





This is Blush Lacquers Not Your Average Seahorse, one of my first PPU purchases. It's gorgeous. Please ignore the messy paint job. Blush has very wide brushes and I was in a hurry to catch the sunshine, so didn't clean up before taking the pictures.







My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Orion with Lollipop Posse Lacquer The Fool.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I guess it depends on how many of each they had. Luckily I wasn't fussed about the protos, so I was able to just get that one capped polish I wanted. The no combining rule really sucks. But she is so slow fulfilling orders as it is, god knows how much longer it would take if she combined them.
> 
> Did you get charged much storage fee by Stackry in the end? I'm hoping everything will arrive on time before I have to empty out my box next month. I really don't want to keep using the box regularly, but I'm always tempted by new shiny things. Just ordered 3 from the Polish Con website on Friday...



I guess you're right!  Agreed on the slow shipping, she did cost me about $3 in storage fees in the end, so not horrendous.  And in the end, my shipping from Stackry was less than I expected (and a lot less than I feared!), so a bit of good news.  Yay, it's hard to resist new shiny things!  Which ones did you get?  The Illyrian obviously...?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that's annoying! What use is a digital camera without a cable?!


Oh I know, then I tried to get them from the card - I was using the card from my old camera, but it was corrupted, so I couldn't access them - but I've put another card in, so I think I'll skip buying the cable separately.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I got my tiny little Femme Fatale group order last weekend. The lady who I used to pick up from has moved jobs and she actually lives quite far away, so I'll have to rethink these group buys as I'll be paying UK postage on top. Although she said she's likely to visit her old colleagues every so often, but chances are, that will fizzle out eventually.
> 
> View attachment 65621



Oh, that's a shame, I hate it when stuff like that happens.  Those look nice, enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer Nature Calling with Different Dimension Squarey Hexy. These are both some of my oldest polishes from their brands.
> 
> View attachment 65622
> View attachment 65623
> ...




These are all very soft and spring-like - nice!  I really like that Cupcake!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2019)

And finally, last week's mani!  Illyrian Polish Winter Morning:




I lost the pics when it was fresh, but I took these this morning when some unexpected sunshine appeared!  So there is tipwear, I can't really see it in the pics but it was there IRL.  So now I've changed polish, pics later in the week!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I guess you're right!  Agreed on the slow shipping, she did cost me about $3 in storage fees in the end, so not horrendous.  And in the end, my shipping from Stackry was less than I expected (and a lot less than I feared!), so a bit of good news.  Yay, it's hard to resist new shiny things!  Which ones did you get?  The Illyrian obviously...?



That's good! Well, not the $3, but the shipping.

No, actually, I didn't order the Illyrian (it just didn't speak to me, I liked it, but not enough to order). I ordered the Tonic, Fair Maiden and KBShimmer.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all very soft and spring-like - nice!  I really like that Cupcake!



Thanks. But I think you mean the Bear Pawlish? The bar glitter topper is Orly Cupcakes and Unicorns.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And finally, last week's mani!  Illyrian Polish Winter Morning:
> View attachment 65635
> View attachment 65636
> 
> ...



This is nice. I don't have this, is it an older one?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. But I think you mean the Bear Pawlish? The bar glitter topper is Orly Cupcakes and Unicorns.



I did mean that one!  Misread...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This is nice. I don't have this, is it an older one?


It's fairly old, it was a C4N exclusive duo from a couple of years ago (with Winter Twilight I think).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2019)

I forgot to ask, what do you think of the new Glams? I like 2 of the Anti-Valentines ones, nothing from the Winnie the Pooh ones. But even the 2 I like I feel like i have something very similar already. 

There's also a big Femme Fatale collection coming out (22 prices and heroes inspired polishes), but luckily I only like 3 or 4. 

Also this whole LE malarkey is really putting me off now. Both Glam and FF are doing very limited or one-off collections. Glam is even worse as they don't have stockists that will get the polishes later.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2019)

I bought this in a destash. No idea why I didn't already own it, it's so pretty!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I'm sick of winter now and we're not even halfway through. It was so depressing to have to get up at 7 and it was still dark.



**chuckle* ~ I just happened upon this thread this morning. I was so feeling this way this morning...especially after my sunny warm vacation earlier this month 

 I also wanted to compliment you on your manis...inspiring and very pretty! 

I have been so lazy about my nails for the past couple of years...Last month, I completely decluttered my oversize, super under used, nail lacquer collection. It was long overdue...So I am down to just a few shades. Less overwhelming. And I am hoping will get me inspired to take that little bit of "me" time, to dress up my nails, now and again. *


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> **chuckle* ~ I just happened upon this thread this morning. I was so feeling this way this morning...especially after my sunny warm vacation earlier this month
> 
> I also wanted to compliment you on your manis...inspiring and very pretty!
> 
> I have been so lazy about my nails for the past couple of years...Last month, I completely decluttered my oversize, super under used, nail lacquer collection. It was long overdue...So I am down to just a few shades. Less overwhelming. And I am hoping will get me inspired to take that little bit of "me" time, to dress up my nails, now and again. *



Thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to ask, what do you think of the new Glams? I like 2 of the Anti-Valentines ones, nothing from the Winnie the Pooh ones. But even the 2 I like I feel like i have something very similar already.
> 
> There's also a big Femme Fatale collection coming out (22 prices and heroes inspired polishes), but luckily I only like 3 or 4.
> 
> Also this whole LE malarkey is really putting me off now. Both Glam and FF are doing very limited or one-off collections. Glam is even worse as they don't have stockists that will get the polishes later.



Not taken with the WtP Glams at all - nothing for me there!  The Anti-Valentine collection, I picked out the three strongly coloured ones, though I agree they're probably similar to things I already have.  And two of them are pink, which puts me off a little (I don't wear a lot of pink, and I never love them on as much as I like them in the bottle!).  However, I do have a voucher!  So I will have a go to see if I can get them, and a couple of previous ones I skipped maybe.  We'll see!  I agree about the limited availability, it pressures a "buy it now" mentality I don't like.  And I'm not sure how the UK Glam store is going to go in future - they don't want to be stuck with unwanted stock, but I thought that was the point of sales!  Plus they don't often have all the sale offers the main site has.  Bit disappointing, but I guess we'll see how it goes.  I kind of like the option to add some cheap ones and some I've skipped when new things I want come out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I bought this in a destash. No idea why I didn't already own it, it's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 65638


This is pretty!  I don't recognise the name at all, and obviously don't have it.  Destash prices for the win!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> **chuckle* ~ I just happened upon this thread this morning. I was so feeling this way this morning...especially after my sunny warm vacation earlier this month
> 
> I also wanted to compliment you on your manis...inspiring and very pretty!
> 
> I have been so lazy about my nails for the past couple of years...Last month, I completely decluttered my oversize, super under used, nail lacquer collection. It was long overdue...So I am down to just a few shades. Less overwhelming. And I am hoping will get me inspired to take that little bit of "me" time, to dress up my nails, now and again. *



Paint 'em right now!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2019)

Last week's mani was Pahlish The Nightman Cometh:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not taken with the WtP Glams at all - nothing for me there!  The Anti-Valentine collection, I picked out the three strongly coloured ones, though I agree they're probably similar to things I already have.  And two of them are pink, which puts me off a little (I don't wear a lot of pink, and I never love them on as much as I like them in the bottle!).  However, I do have a voucher!  So I will have a go to see if I can get them, and a couple of previous ones I skipped maybe.  We'll see!  I agree about the limited availability, it pressures a "buy it now" mentality I don't like.  And I'm not sure how the UK Glam store is going to go in future - they don't want to be stuck with unwanted stock, but I thought that was the point of sales!  Plus they don't often have all the sale offers the main site has.  Bit disappointing, but I guess we'll see how it goes.  I kind of like the option to add some cheap ones and some I've skipped when new things I want come out.



If you pick up Heart Shaped Box or Single Ladies, please let me know. Those are my favourites, but I'm not buying this month.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is pretty!  I don't recognise the name at all, and obviously don't have it.  Destash prices for the win!



It's Cupcake Polish Beta, I don't know what collection it's from, but it is gorgeous.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Last week's mani was Pahlish The Nightman Cometh:
> View attachment 65639



Very pretty! And yay I have this!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2019)

Here are my latest manis. First is Color Club We'll Never Be Royals with Tonic Polish Polish Con or Bust! on the accents. I thought about putting some of the China Glaze topper on the Tonic again, but this is more sparkly than Spellbound was. 







Next is Femme Fatale Clever Girl. It's a cool thermal, the cold state is really pretty.







This is Polished for Days Prorototype (from the latest Black Friday order) with Different Dimension Ariel on the accents. The PfD is actually more teal irl, but my camera wouldn't pick it up. 







My current mani is Models Own Turquoise Sea topped with NailNation 3000 Blue Color Tint Holo TC with Emily de Molly Dappled Lilac on the accents. Annoyingly the NailNation topper had black flecks in it, so I had to redo a couple of nails, but I still ended up with a few small flecks. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> If you pick up Heart Shaped Box or Single Ladies, please let me know. Those are my favourites, but I'm not buying this month.



I bought Heart Shaped Box!  I've had a very naughty day - I got FTLOP and one polish from UK PPU as well )and obviously a few other Glams...)
I've been so good lately too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Color Club We'll Never Be Royals with Tonic Polish Polish Con or Bust! on the accents. I thought about putting some of the China Glaze topper on the Tonic again, but this is more sparkly than Spellbound was.
> 
> View attachment 65640
> View attachment 65641
> ...


Oo, a couple of stunners there!  I really like the first combo, I have the Tonic but not the Color Club - I remember being tempted, but the brand doesn't work very well on my nails so I skipped it.  
That thermal is so pretty in its darker form, love it!
And such a nice PfD prototype too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 1, 2019)

And my mani this week is Purple Dream by e.l.f.



Really simple one this time, I thought I'd be bored but it's actually really eye-catching and pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought Heart Shaped Box!  I've had a very naughty day - I got FTLOP and one polish from UK PPU as well )and obviously a few other Glams...)
> I've been so good lately too!



Yay! What else did you get from Glam?

I also ordered the FTLOP box, it's very pretty this month. And 8 polishes from PPU (US). Which one did you get? I got the PfD, Girly Bits, Dreamland, Painted Polish, Night Owl, Grace-full, Illyrian and Ethereal. 

I ordered 6 Femme Fatales too. 5 of the Princes and the FTOM (it was based on my picture suggestion and it's very pretty.)

I'm fully planning on skipping the Tonic launch and the Illyrians too, and hoping there won't be many other things I want this month. (I have seen there are new HHC exclusive Illyrians coming out though...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! What else did you get from Glam?
> 
> I also ordered the FTLOP box, it's very pretty this month. And 8 polishes from PPU (US). Which one did you get? I got the PfD, Girly Bits, Dreamland, Painted Polish, Night Owl, Grace-full, Illyrian and Ethereal.
> 
> ...



My Glam order also included Love Bites, Heartbreak Hotel, Radio Ga Ga and The Elder Wand - I don't know if I qualify for the freebie though, because though it came to $62.50, using my voucher would take it under the $60 limit.  I went for the LynBDesigns from PPU, I wasn't really taken with many of them, and trying to be good!  I had a couple of others in my basket including Ethereal and a red from a brand I haven't had before, but I took them out.  
I wasn't taken with the FF release at all, I know I stopped buying from them a while back, but I still look!  Well done on cutting 22+ down to 6!  
I'm not sure if the Illyrians are going to hook me in this time, the new collection should be available again in the future, so those can wait but if there are others available, I might be tempted to go for them...
I haven't seen the Tonics, but I don't usually buy from them unless there's a sale, so I should be safe there.
Oh I forgot, i added Sparkler to my FTLOP order as well, I've been fancying it since it came out, and shipping didn't add any extra to the bill...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My Glam order also included Love Bites, Heartbreak Hotel, Radio Ga Ga and The Elder Wand - I don't know if I qualify for the freebie though, because though it came to $62.50, using my voucher would take it under the $60 limit.  I went for the LynBDesigns from PPU, I wasn't really taken with many of them, and trying to be good!  I had a couple of others in my basket including Ethereal and a red from a brand I haven't had before, but I took them out.
> I wasn't taken with the FF release at all, I know I stopped buying from them a while back, but I still look!  Well done on cutting 22+ down to 6!
> I'm not sure if the Illyrians are going to hook me in this time, the new collection should be available again in the future, so those can wait but if there are others available, I might be tempted to go for them...
> I haven't seen the Tonics, but I don't usually buy from them unless there's a sale, so I should be safe there.
> Oh I forgot, i added Sparkler to my FTLOP order as well, I've been fancying it since it came out, and shipping didn't add any extra to the bill...



Haha, yes, those are the ones I thought you'd get. I have The Elder Wand, and quite liked the look of the others you got, but not enough to buy. Hopefully I can pick up Single Ladies from a destash sometime. Although I have a feeling it looks similar to other Glam flakies I have. Hope you get the freebie.

Ooh, the LynBDesigns polish looks lovely. Very you again.  

I had no trouble cutting down from 22, most of the FF collection is greens and browns and oranges. Phew!

I am finding the Illyrian releases a bit samey. When Vanessa posted about the March release, I actually thought it was the February one. 

I think I want 3 of the new Tonics, but they'll be in stock for 2 months, so I'll wait. 

Nice choice, I love Sparkler, I've yet to order that, but PfDs stay in stock for ages, so that can wait too. Ooh get me being all sensible! (Says she after ordering 17 polishes in one day, hahaha!)

There are some new Different Dimensions out that I quite like (2 of the thermals in particular), but I am being good and not ordering. I have committed to buying 3 of the Holo Hookup box from someone, so I still need to budget for that.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my mani this week is Purple Dream by e.l.f.
> View attachment 65661
> 
> 
> Really simple one this time, I thought I'd be bored but it's actually really eye-catching and pretty.



What a pretty shade! Very glowy!


----------



## Erena (Feb 2, 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Essie Gel Couture - Dress Call 
[/FONT]


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2019)

Erena said:


> Essie Gel Couture - Dress Call
> 
> View attachment 65666


This is very chic and pretty!  Nice photo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Powder Perfect Deshret:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Powder Perfect Deshret:
> View attachment 65686



Nice one!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2019)

Here are my most recent manis. First is Illyrian Polish Element with Emily de Molly Rose Gold.






Next is Fair Maiden Stranger Things with Indigo Bananas Violet Stars (holo).







This one is Femme Fatale Crepuscular Awakening. This is a cool thermal polish, I like it a lot.






Next is Glam Polish How to Marry a Millionaire with Topshop Adrenalin (2012 untried)





My current mani is Femme Fatale Swept Across the Sea with butterfly decals made with Illyrian Aw Shift


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my most recent manis. First is Illyrian Polish Element with Emily de Molly Rose Gold.
> 
> View attachment 65697
> View attachment 65698
> ...



These are lovely!  Element is gorgeous - and I totally adore your butterflies!  Told you Aw Shift was awesome!


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are lovely!  Element is gorgeous - and I totally adore your butterflies!  Told you Aw Shift was awesome!



I agree!  Those butterflies are beautiful!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 9, 2019)

I had a horrible break so I switched things up - Glam Polish I'll See You In The Movies:



Unfortunately, I think there's another break lurking under this polish on my thumb, it's been ages since I had this, but two in one week is not good!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are lovely!  Element is gorgeous - and I totally adore your butterflies!  Told you Aw Shift was awesome!





boschicka said:


> I agree!  Those butterflies are beautiful!




Thank you both! Yes, Aw Shift is pretty amazing.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a horrible break so I switched things up - Glam Polish I'll See You In The Movies:
> View attachment 65720
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I think there's another break lurking under this polish on my thumb, it's been ages since I had this, but two in one week is not good!



Oh no, sorry to hear about your breaks. I'm probably going to jinx it now, but my nails have been in pretty good shape lately. I've been using Nailtiques 2 for a while, I'm on my third bottle now, and all my nails have stopped peeling and feel a lot stronger. I did break a nail last week, but it was only the tip and it was because of moving a freezer around, so not too surprising.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 10, 2019)

Did you see the sneak images in the Glam UK group? Rachel posted a poll to ask which ones people would want to buy from the March release (she's taken it down now). There were some really nice ones with flakies, one reminded me a lot of Blair Witch Project which is amazing. I may not be able to pass on those ones.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about your breaks. I'm probably going to jinx it now, but my nails have been in pretty good shape lately. I've been using Nailtiques 2 for a while, I'm on my third bottle now, and all my nails have stopped peeling and feel a lot stronger. I did break a nail last week, but it was only the tip and it was because of moving a freezer around, so not too surprising.



Thanks!  Glad to hear you've found something that works for you, I haven't had such a bad break for ages, so I can't complain too much, but I do hate the look of a horrible short nail with my lovely clawsies!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Did you see the sneak images in the Glam UK group? Rachel posted a poll to ask which ones people would want to buy from the March release (she's taken it down now). There were some really nice ones with flakies, one reminded me a lot of Blair Witch Project which is amazing. I may not be able to pass on those ones.



I did see those, and voted for about 5 or 6 of them - they were gorgeous!  I'm seriously hoping I snag all the ones I want, loved the reds, and agree one was very BWP-like, and I voted for it too...  I know, I probably have dupes for all of them but I can't help myself!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  Glad to hear you've found something that works for you, I haven't had such a bad break for ages, so I can't complain too much, but I do hate the look of a horrible short nail with my lovely clawsies!



Well, guess what? I found a side break on my right ring finger nail yesterday. Obviously jinxed it. Luckily it's not too bad, just below the free edge and is holding fine for now. But typical...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did see those, and voted for about 5 or 6 of them - they were gorgeous!  I'm seriously hoping I snag all the ones I want, loved the reds, and agree one was very BWP-like, and I voted for it too...  I know, I probably have dupes for all of them but I can't help myself!!!



Yeah, I voted for about 6 too! Will see what the swatches look like first, I have so many Glams now, I'm sure some will look very similar.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Well, guess what? I found a side break on my right ring finger nail yesterday. Obviously jinxed it. Luckily it's not too bad, just below the free edge and is holding fine for now. But typical...



Argh, I blame the weather...  I did have that second one, now I have two stunted nails.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I voted for about 6 too! Will see what the swatches look like first, I have so many Glams now, I'm sure some will look very similar.



Did you see the first pics on FB?  I want 7!  Even more than I thought...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 18, 2019)

My latest mani is Flake on the New Year by Polished for Days:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 18, 2019)

By the way, I did get the free Glam with my order - it's very pretty too!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Did you see the first pics on FB?  I want 7!  Even more than I thought...



I have, but I'm not that crazy about them. I like 3 or 4 I think. None of the Big Bang ones, jus the other collection. 



PearlyQueen said:


> By the way, I did get the free Glam with my order - it's very pretty too!



Ooh, I would love to see it please!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Flake on the New Year by Polished for Days:
> View attachment 65764
> View attachment 65765



Very pretty! I have this and have worn it!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2019)

Here are my latest manis. First up is KIKO 530 with Emily de Molly The Longest Night.






Next is Color Club Wild at Heart with Glam Polish Hounds of Love.





This one is Models Own Pink Fever (2012 untried) with Pahlish Umbridge.





Next one is Fair Maiden Sleigh All Day with Different Dimension Fur the Love of Houston.






My current mani is Emily de Molly Forever and Ever with Zoya Opal (2012 untried). Excuse the tipwear in the last picture, there was no sun yesterday, so I snapped a picture today. 






Very tiny (destash) haul. The polish on the right is actually the original version and very rare, but the seller didn't seem to know about it, so I got it reasonably cheap. I've ordered the 2.0 version, I'll be interested to see how different they are. 




I should be emptying my Stackry box, but my Polish Con order is still in pre-shipment and my PPU order hasn't shipped yet. Not sure whether to wait or not, it could be another week. I bet if I empty it, the package will start moving and my PPU order will ship right away. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 22, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have, but I'm not that crazy about them. I  like 3 or 4 I think. None of the Big Bang ones, jus the other  collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I would love to see it please!




It's called Me Party!  It reminds me of the Whoopsy Splunkers collection a bit.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 22, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First up is KIKO 530 with Emily de Molly The Longest Night.
> 
> View attachment 65768
> View attachment 65769
> ...



I love most of these!  Especially the Zoya, very pretty.
And your Illyrians are gorgeous, enjoy!
I feel your pain with the waiting for delivery, best to hang on I think.  No sign of my PPU polish either from the UK site, I'm guessing it will take a while longer than yours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 22, 2019)

So I broke that thumb nail 
And my replacement mani is a disaster!
It's by a brand I don't know called CH and it's no 33 Magnetic.
I got it in a grab bag ages ago, i have a blue one too from the same bag.  I was not impressed when they arrived...
Anyhow, I started to put it on and it was hellish gloopy, like it had been left open for a week.  I threw 1/4 bottle of thinners at it, but it made no difference.  And once I'd pasted it on I tried to use my Accessorize magnet, which I've also never used, and it did absolutely nothing - don't know if that's the stickiness of the polish, a rubbish magnet, or a cheap and nasty brand of polish...
But I didn't have time to change it, so here it is, warts and all!



I didn't think it looked quite as bad as it does in the picture, I should have made time!  The odd thing is, I actually quite like the colour!
It's going on Sunday though.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's called Me Party!  It reminds me of the Whoopsy Splunkers collection a bit.
> 
> 
> View attachment 65788
> ...



It's pretty, but I don't feel like I've missed out. I didn't get any of those polishes you mentioned either.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love most of these!  Especially the Zoya, very pretty.
> And your Illyrians are gorgeous, enjoy!
> I feel your pain with the waiting for delivery, best to hang on I think.  No sign of my PPU polish either from the UK site, I'm guessing it will take a while longer than yours.



They are Tonics, but thank you, lol.

I will have to have them shipped in a week either way, I'm pretty sure they only store them for 60 days. My PPU order still hasn't shipped. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I broke that thumb nail
> And my replacement mani is a disaster!
> It's by a brand I don't know called CH and it's no 33 Magnetic.
> I got it in a grab bag ages ago, i have a blue one too from the same bag.  I was not impressed when they arrived...
> ...



Ugh, that's not great. Never heard of that brand. I'll only ever buy grab bags from a brand I know and like (PfD, Different Dimension). It's not a bad colour though, I see what you mean.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 23, 2019)

Another little destash purchase:




The Tonic is a little used, but I got it quite cheap, so it doesn't matter. Besides I'll never use it up anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> They are Tonics, but thank you, lol.
> 
> I will have to have them shipped in a week either way, I'm pretty sure they only store them for 60 days. My PPU order still hasn't shipped. Ugh.



I keep doing that! 
Yeah, I'm sure it's 60 days for Stackry.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, that's not great. Never heard of that brand. I'll only ever buy grab bags from a brand I know and like (PfD, Different Dimension). It's not a bad colour though, I see what you mean.


It was a long time ago, and I got it from Ninja back in the days when they were doing loads of indie brands.  The grab bags I got were a disaster - broken polishes, products I had no use for, less stuff than they should have had, duplicates with what I already had...  And they were about 3 months late in arriving too.  That was pretty much the end of the shop and the brand, but the legacy lives on in my cabinets!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Another little destash purchase:
> 
> View attachment 65793
> 
> ...


These are pretty!  The second one is soooo shiny!!!
Did you buy Tonics last night?  I was really tempted by Peacock Parade, I keep seeing people raving about it, but it was sold out when I looked - and to be honest, I couldn't have afforded it anyway, I'm pushing it buying Glams...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I keep doing that!
> Yeah, I'm sure it's 60 days for Stackry.



My PPU package has finally shipped! It was bloody Illyrian holding things up again! Hopefully it will arrive before Friday. I really want my things and would rather not have to pay $$$ for storage.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are pretty!  The second one is soooo shiny!!!
> Did you buy Tonics last night?  I was really tempted by Peacock Parade, I keep seeing people raving about it, but it was sold out when I looked - and to be honest, I couldn't have afforded it anyway, I'm pushing it buying Glams...



I did. I already have Peacock Parade, so just went for the other 5 (even though I'm sure i have dupes for them, just like I have for PP, it's not that special, just slightly more pigmented, so you don't need to use black under it), and 3 of the Valentines polishes, oh and Antarctica. 

I also placed an order for several EdMs and PfDs from Hypnotic Polish that I probably shouldn't have. On the upside, I don't like any of the new Femme Fatales and I think I might skip the Glam launch again. Do you know which ones you're getting? I'm really only interested in 3 or 4 and the shipping cost is putting me off. Maybe if you buy the ones I like, I can swap you decants of Tonics, PfDs and Illyrians for them.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm skipping the Tonics. As much as I love multichromes, I feel like it's difficult to make them unique. Only so many variations can be created.  I purchased the emerald green/turquoise combo and the chartreuse/turquoise combo just last fall from KBShimmer, for example.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My PPU package has finally shipped! It was bloody Illyrian holding things up again! Hopefully it will arrive before Friday. I really want my things and would rather not have to pay $$$ for storage.


I swear she's the slowest shipper in the world!  (At least the polish world!)  Glad it's moving at last.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I did. I already have Peacock Parade, so just went for the other 5 (even though I'm sure i have dupes for them, just like I have for PP, it's not that special, just slightly more pigmented, so you don't need to use black under it), and 3 of the Valentines polishes, oh and Antarctica.
> 
> I also placed an order for several EdMs and PfDs from Hypnotic Polish that I probably shouldn't have. On the upside, I don't like any of the new Femme Fatales and I think I might skip the Glam launch again. Do you know which ones you're getting? I'm really only interested in 3 or 4 and the shipping cost is putting me off. Maybe if you buy the ones I like, I can swap you decants of Tonics, PfDs and Illyrians for them.


PP sounds like a reasonable one for me to miss then, I'm sure I have many similar that don't need undies.  There were a few I liked, but as I said, I'm seriously broke and have a load of unexpected expenses this month (inc huge dentist bill  )
Glams, I'm definitely aiming for Half Witch Half Mortal, W.I.C.C.A., Mother of Demons and Let Water Wash The Hex Away.
I have an interest in The Path of Night, Book of the Beast and My Dark Baptism, but I'm not sure which if any I'll go for.
I just had a look at the PPU preview, and I want about 4 or 5 of those too, something's going to have to give!
And there's going to be new Illyrians soon, aargh!
If those are the Glams you want, I'm definitely up for a swap.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I swear she's the slowest shipper in the world!  (At least the polish world!)  Glad it's moving at last.



She is incredibly slow. Normally it's not an issue, but she's causing me a big delay and some fees. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> PP sounds like a reasonable one for me to miss then, I'm sure I have many similar that don't need undies.  There were a few I liked, but as I said, I'm seriously broke and have a load of unexpected expenses this month (inc huge dentist bill  )
> Glams, I'm definitely aiming for Half Witch Half Mortal, W.I.C.C.A., Mother of Demons and Let Water Wash The Hex Away.
> I have an interest in The Path of Night, Book of the Beast and My Dark Baptism, but I'm not sure which if any I'll go for.
> I just had a look at the PPU preview, and I want about 4 or 5 of those too, something's going to have to give!
> ...



I like Mother of Demons, Let Water Wash the Hex Away, Book of the Beast and Greendale 13 (not on your list) the most, so if you get any of those, I'd love to swap for them.

Which PPUs do you want? I want to get the PfD, Illyrian, EdM, GLL, KBShimmer, Lolipop Posse and probably Colores de Carol, if you like any, we can include them in the swap too. 

I saw the new Illyrians, we'll see what the swatches are like. I also wanted to from the last release, not sure when they're coming back. 

I forgot to say that I've won one of the upcoming Girly Bits COTMs (she picked my name suggestion) and she offered to add the other one (I had to pay for that), both will ship free. Cool.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I'm skipping the Tonics. As much as I love multichromes, I feel like it's difficult to make them unique. Only so many variations can be created.  I purchased the emerald green/turquoise combo and the chartreuse/turquoise combo just last fall from KBShimmer, for example.



Yeah, I probably have dupes too, but I got sucked in by the pretty swatches. At least Tonics are still pretty easy to sell in the UK, they go for £10-12 or even more sometimes, so you don't really lose on them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I like Mother of Demons, Let Water Wash the Hex Away, Book of the Beast and Greendale 13 (not on your list) the most, so if you get any of those, I'd love to swap for them.
> 
> Which PPUs do you want? I want to get the PfD, Illyrian, EdM, GLL, KBShimmer, Lolipop Posse and probably Colores de Carol, if you like any, we can include them in the swap too.
> 
> ...



Cool!  You've got a couple from my PPU list there.
Yay for winning a naming contest, and free shipping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2019)

My current mani is Glam Polish Spitzwiggled:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cool!  You've got a couple from my PPU list there.
> Yay for winning a naming contest, and free shipping!



Well, just let me know if you want decants of anything. I might also buy the Savannah Lacquer and maybe the Pretty Beautiful Unlimited. Ugh, too many pretty polishes this month.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is Glam Polish Spitzwiggled:
> View attachment 65813
> View attachment 65814



Pretty. I never got any of this collection, I kept thinking about buying them, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2019)

Posting a few of my recent manis, first up is Nails Inc Bow Street (2012 untried) with Enchanted Polish Stellar. Wasn't very impressed with either polish to be honest.






Next is Glam Polish You Are Who You Eat with Fair Maiden Flash Dance. I liked these two a lot.






This is Glam Polish A Land Without Magic with China Glaze Optical Illusion (2012 untried).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Well, just let me know if you want decants of anything. I might also buy the Savannah Lacquer and maybe the Pretty Beautiful Unlimited. Ugh, too many pretty polishes this month.


My list is getting long!  I'd love to add the Illyrian and Lollipop Posse ones to it please.  Then I'll skip the others from PPU - I'm thinking of trying for some Illyrians instead.  No doubt I'll fail at the capped ones, but worth a shot!  
I've been contemplating the Glams as well - if you definitely want a decant of Book of the Dead I'll try to get it, so let me know, definitely worth it for me to have something you'd like to swap for!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Posting a few of my recent manis, first up is Nails Inc Bow Street (2012 untried) with Enchanted Polish Stellar. Wasn't very impressed with either polish to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 65818
> View attachment 65819
> ...



Lovely, especially the pink and gold one.  
By a strange co-incidence I plan to wear Bow Street in the near future, now I'm not so keen as I was, I love my paper swatch and was looking forward to seeing it on.  It  looks really dark on you, and the EP is not all I hoped for either.  Shame, though they're not dreadful or anything!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My list is getting long!  I'd love to add the Illyrian and Lollipop Posse ones to it please.  Then I'll skip the others from PPU - I'm thinking of trying for some Illyrians instead.  No doubt I'll fail at the capped ones, but worth a shot!
> I've been contemplating the Glams as well - if you definitely want a decant of Book of the Dead I'll try to get it, so let me know, definitely worth it for me to have something you'd like to swap for!



I definitely would like it, but don't buy it just because of me if you're not that keen on it. I also like W.I.C C.A and the red ones, and Hex, so there'll be some for me to ask for anyway.

I'm thinking of ordering the whole new Illyrian collection, they look really pretty. I also want 2 from the previous collection and will try for some of the protos. We shall see.

I've just consolidated my Stackry box, I think I'm on day 55, 3 packages are now over 45 days, so will cost me a bit in fees. Hohum.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2019)

Here are a couple more manis. First is Tonic Polish Serendipity with Illyrian Polish Eleven, both over No 7 Vivid Violet. I'm not a huge fan on UP, but I do love Serendipity very much.









My current mani is Glam Polish Someday My Prince Will Come with Glam Polish Never Grow Up.






I bought these Barry M polishes yesterday, there was a 3 for 2 offer. Barry M is pretty much the only drugstore brand I buy nowadays.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely, especially the pink and gold one.
> By a strange co-incidence I plan to wear Bow Street in the near future, now I'm not so keen as I was, I love my paper swatch and was looking forward to seeing it on.  It  looks really dark on you, and the EP is not all I hoped for either.  Shame, though they're not dreadful or anything!



Bow Street was just so flat on the nails for me. looked so much better in the bottle. Like you said, not dreadful, but not very interesting either.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I definitely would like it, but don't buy it just because of me if you're not that keen on it. I also like W.I.C C.A and the red ones, and Hex, so there'll be some for me to ask for anyway.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering the whole new Illyrian collection, they look really pretty. I also want 2 from the previous collection and will try for some of the protos. We shall see.
> 
> I've just consolidated my Stackry box, I think I'm on day 55, 3 packages are now over 45 days, so will cost me a bit in fees. Hohum.



Well, I failed to get it anyway, it's sold out.  Got the four I wanted most though, maybe pick up the other two at a later time if they're still around.  I'm hoping to get some Illyrians later, I guess that's one extra I can afford!  I see there are meant to be extras of the prototypes, maybe I'll get some this time!  I want three of the new collection anyway, and one from last time I think.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a couple more manis. First is Tonic Polish Serendipity with Illyrian Polish Eleven, both over No 7 Vivid Violet. I'm not a huge fan on UP, but I do love Serendipity very much.
> 
> View attachment 65829
> View attachment 65830
> ...



I absolutely love your purple mani, it's stunning.  
Cute mini-haul too, I've completely given up on high street polishes, I have way too many, and I prefer to waste my money on indies!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well, I failed to get it anyway, it's sold out.  Got the four I wanted most though, maybe pick up the other two at a later time if they're still around.  I'm hoping to get some Illyrians later, I guess that's one extra I can afford!  I see there are meant to be extras of the prototypes, maybe I'll get some this time!  I want three of the new collection anyway, and one from last time I think.



Eh, never mind, I'm sure I have dupes already anyway. 

I'm hoping to get the prototypes too, at least the purple ones. I actually really like the entire new collection, and want Mochi and Secret Recipe from the previous one. 

I got these form PPU:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Eh, never mind, I'm sure I have dupes already anyway.
> 
> I'm hoping to get the prototypes too, at least the purple ones. I actually really like the entire new collection, and want Mochi and Secret Recipe from the previous one.
> 
> ...



Oo, nice haul!  Shame about the Glam but I'm sure I have some very similar polishes too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2019)

Got all the Illyrians I wanted, so very happy with that, I prefer them to the Glam I missed. Did you buy all the Protos Anita?  I got 3 of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Got all the Illyrians I wanted, so very happy with that, I prefer them to the Glam I missed. Did you buy all the Protos Anita?  I got 3 of them.



I did! Spent a truckload on the order. I now need to be very good for a couple of weeks. Tell me there's nothing new launching until the 14th!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2019)

Anne, Stackry question for you. Do you use DHL or FedEx? I normally go with the DHL option as it's cheaper, but for some reason both FedEx ones were less this time. Weird. Hope they won't charge me loads of customs, I only declared $14.50, so fingers crossed. But sometimes DHL charges me despite the low value, not sure why.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, Stackry question for you. Do you use DHL or FedEx? I normally go with the DHL option as it's cheaper, but for some reason both FedEx ones were less this time. Weird. Hope they won't charge me loads of customs, I only declared $14.50, so fingers crossed. But sometimes DHL charges me despite the low value, not sure why.


I used them last time, no charges!  I think either DHL has increased their prices or Fedex got cheaper - I was really surprised it was the cheaper option too!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I used them last time, no charges!  I think either DHL has increased their prices or Fedex got cheaper - I was really surprised it was the cheaper option too!



Excellent, thank you! 

I've opted for the economy delivery, it should be here on Thursday. I think it was about $7-8 cheaper than DHL. Also, they have a depot near me, so if I miss them, I can pick up. DHL never gives me that option.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2019)

I forgot to say, my FTLOP box arrived incredibly quickly - from shipping notice to delivery in 3 days from the US!  I was so shocked when I got home and it was waiting for me!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I forgot to say, my FTLOP box arrived incredibly quickly - from shipping notice to delivery in 3 days from the US!  I was so shocked when I got home and it was waiting for me!



Cool! Is that the February one? Mine is coming on Thursday with the Stackry delivery. 

How much was shipping to the UK? Any customs?

Did you order the March one? I didn't.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Cool! Is that the February one? Mine is coming on Thursday with the Stackry delivery.
> 
> How much was shipping to the UK? Any customs?
> 
> Did you order the March one? I didn't.



Yes, the February one, and all three polishes are lovely (PfD's my fave!).  I think you'll be happy with them!
Shipping was quite pricey ($23.25) - I added an extra polish to it at no extra charge (Sparkler looks awesome too!).  No customs though.
I skipped March, I wasn't keen - liked the FM in the bottle, but thought it looked like several I already own in swatches, and I liked the Pahlish flakeys but not so much the base colour.  And really didn't like the white crelly one.  Money saved!  I did buy two of the new Pahlish sample batches today, it's been an expensive weekend...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, the February one, and all three polishes are lovely (PfD's my fave!).  I think you'll be happy with them!
> Shipping was quite pricey ($23.25) - I added an extra polish to it at no extra charge (Sparkler looks awesome too!).  No customs though.
> I skipped March, I wasn't keen - liked the FM in the bottle, but thought it looked like several I already own in swatches, and I liked the Pahlish flakeys but not so much the base colour.  And really didn't like the white crelly one.  Money saved!  I did buy two of the new Pahlish sample batches today, it's been an expensive weekend...



That's good to know, thanks. I've got Sparkler coming from Hypnotic in a couple of weeks. 

I felt the same about the March box too, the FM looked very similar to others I have, the Pahlish looked nice, but a lot like the bright pink Illyrian that I ordered and the flakies were just too much in the PfD. 

I haven't bought anything since Friday night, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's good to know, thanks. I've got Sparkler coming from Hypnotic in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I felt the same about the March box too, the FM looked very similar to others I have, the Pahlish looked nice, but a lot like the bright pink Illyrian that I ordered and the flakies were just too much in the PfD.
> 
> I haven't bought anything since Friday night, lol.



Well done!  
On another note, I'm gutted to see Illyrian aren't shipping internationally going forward, I guess I'm back to Stackrying those.  They were cheap for shipping and no customs, and I'm trying not to use Stackry if I can avoid it as I no longer buy enough to make the fees and shipping economical these days.  They do say they're going back to stockists, so maybe that will work for me.  On that note, C4N shipping has got very expensive.  I was looking at a few sale polishes yesterday, and they seem to have gone to around $23 flat rate instead of by the number of polishes.  I didn't get the polishes in the end, to be honest it was just curiosity to see how cheap they would be with shipping and - they weren't!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!
> On another note, I'm gutted to see Illyrian aren't shipping internationally going forward, I guess I'm back to Stackrying those.  They were cheap for shipping and no customs, and I'm trying not to use Stackry if I can avoid it as I no longer buy enough to make the fees and shipping economical these days.  They do say they're going back to stockists, so maybe that will work for me.  On that note, C4N shipping has got very expensive.  I was looking at a few sale polishes yesterday, and they seem to have gone to around $23 flat rate instead of by the number of polishes.  I didn't get the polishes in the end, to be honest it was just curiosity to see how cheap they would be with shipping and - they weren't!



Yes, I saw that. Not sure what stockists will have it, RC is out for me, but if FF stocks them, that might work. 

That's annoying about C4N. I was thinking about ordering a few polishes, so if you want, I can add yours to my order. It would go to Stackry, so wouldn't have it until mid to late April. But do let me know by tonight if you want any, and I'll do it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I saw that. Not sure what stockists will have it, RC is out for me, but if FF stocks them, that might work.
> 
> That's annoying about C4N. I was thinking about ordering a few polishes, so if you want, I can add yours to my order. It would go to Stackry, so wouldn't have it until mid to late April. But do let me know by tonight if you want any, and I'll do it.



That's kind Anita, but I'll leave it thanks, I've overspent for a change... and the one I was most interested in has sold out since last night.
x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Takko Queen of Hearts (again, but it's retiring for a while now!):


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's kind Anita, but I'll leave it thanks, I've overspent for a change... and the one I was most interested in has sold out since last night.
> x



Thanks for being the voice of reason. I decided not to order in the end. A couple of things I wanted have sold out too anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Takko Queen of Hearts (again, but it's retiring for a while now!):
> View attachment 65860
> View attachment 65861
> View attachment 65862



You must really like this polish! I usually only wear something twice when I get mixed up and forget that I've worn it before, hahaha.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2019)

My Stackry package actually came 2 days earlier than expected! So I'm happy with FedEx. Took me a while to unpack and take photos, but here they are now.

These EdMs (but 4) are from the Boxing Day sale. I now have over 300. :O 




Tonics (one on the right is from the Road to Polish Con).




Road to Polish Con, HHC, Holo Hookup, FTLOP box plus the replacement Phoenix from PfD.




February PPU




Illyrians




My Girly Bits freebie plus other COTM


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry package actually came 2 days earlier than expected! So I'm happy with FedEx. Took me a while to unpack and take photos, but here they are now.
> 
> These EdMs (but 4) are from the Boxing Day sale. I now have over 300. :O
> 
> ...



These are lovely!  I'm drawn to the Tonics and Illyrians, of course!  Which of the two did you name?  I like them!
Is EdM the brand you have most of?  I think it's Glam for me, I only have about 70 EdMs I think, they're nice but I hardly ever buy from them since my attempt to cut back on brands.  Every time there's a new collection I nearly crumble...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 11, 2019)

And here's this week's mani - Glam Polish Nightmare on Elm Street:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are lovely!  I'm drawn to the Tonics and Illyrians, of course!  Which of the two did you name?  I like them!
> Is EdM the brand you have most of?  I think it's Glam for me, I only have about 70 EdMs I think, they're nice but I hardly ever buy from them since my attempt to cut back on brands.  Every time there's a new collection I nearly crumble...



I named the green one. It's called Things Get Better With Sage. 

No, I also have the most Glams, closely followed by Femme Fatale. I have over 400 of both. Then EdM, Lilypad and Colors by Llarowe. I have hardly bought any polish from those two though lately, I think I bought one or two from PPU and maybe a COTM or two from CbL from Hypnotic. Lilypad charges a lot now through PPU and I don't think she releases other polishes (other than through HHC) and now CbL has stopped as well, but I'd kind of gone off her polishes anyway. 

I do love EdM very much and I think she's been coming out with even more interesting colours lately. Plus her polishes are still on the cheaper side. 

Are you in the Tonic group? Lindsey posted a picture of all the new polishes they're taking to Polish Con and they look so gorgeous. Se said they'll be available online over the course of the summer and autumn, which is just as well as there are 28 of them, so there is no way I could afford to buy them through a fairy. 

EP has posted a sneak peek of the spring collection, but I'm underwhelmed once again.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's this week's mani - Glam Polish Nightmare on Elm Street:
> View attachment 65876
> View attachment 65877



This is nice. I don't think I have it.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2019)

Here are my most recent manis. First up is Femme Fatale Dawn of the Day.






Next is Primark Gold (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly Insipid.






This is Nails Inc Piccadilly Circus with Polished for Days Maera.






Next is Color Club Lavendarling with Topshop Firework, both are 2012 untried.





This is Cupcake Polish New York with Mavala Sparkling Blue (2012 untried).





My current mani is Nails Inc Franklins Row (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Scream Queen.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2019)

Have you seen the new Illyrian prototypes? Will you be buying any? I'm undecided. Quite like them, but also want to save money for polishes that I really want and not just buying because they're only available once. Same goes with EPs, I quite like 2 of them, but $16 for one polish? Meh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I named the green one. It's called Things Get Better With Sage.
> 
> No, I also have the most Glams, closely followed by Femme Fatale. I have over 400 of both. Then EdM, Lilypad and Colors by Llarowe. I have hardly bought any polish from those two though lately, I think I bought one or two from PPU and maybe a COTM or two from CbL from Hypnotic. Lilypad charges a lot now through PPU and I don't think she releases other polishes (other than through HHC) and now CbL has stopped as well, but I'd kind of gone off her polishes anyway.
> 
> ...



Interesting!  400+ on some brands is awesome!  I didn't know Lilypad had retreated from releasing these days, you prompted me to look at their site - so sad, even though I stopped buying a while ago, I hadn't written them off.  I agree, they are expensive on PPU, it's put me off some of them.
I'm not in the Tonic group, but I look forward to seeing what's coming up - I suspect I may want some of those!
I like California Raisin from EP, but not buying it just at the moment.  Other expenses, sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my most recent manis. First up is Femme Fatale Dawn of the Day.
> 
> View attachment 65885
> View attachment 65886
> ...



I love these!  I think that gold combo is really lovely, and that last one is just WOW!  I have both of those polishes - and I've even worn Franklin's Row when it was new!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new Illyrian prototypes? Will you be buying any? I'm undecided. Quite like them, but also want to save money for polishes that I really want and not just buying because they're only available once. Same goes with EPs, I quite like 2 of them, but $16 for one polish? Meh.



I got all the Illyrians except Kong, including the mystery bag - I'm such a sucker for flakies...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got all the Illyrians except Kong, including the mystery bag - I'm such a sucker for flakies...



Well done! I didn't order. Actually forgot about it, but I wasn't going to anyway. I liked a few, so maybe add them to the swap list. I'll be interested to see what the mysteries look like.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Interesting!  400+ on some brands is awesome!  I didn't know Lilypad had retreated from releasing these days, you prompted me to look at their site - so sad, even though I stopped buying a while ago, I hadn't written them off.  I agree, they are expensive on PPU, it's put me off some of them.
> I'm not in the Tonic group, but I look forward to seeing what's coming up - I suspect I may want some of those!
> I like California Raisin from EP, but not buying it just at the moment.  Other expenses, sadly.



Here are the upcoming Tonics. No more details, but I'm already eyeing up about 20 of them!




I also like California Raisin and the grey one with the flakies, but I'm not buying them. $35 shipped for 2 is just too much. They're not that special.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are the upcoming Tonics. No more details, but I'm already eyeing up about 20 of them!
> 
> View attachment 65916
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks stunning!  I suspect a few of those might be mine once I see them properly!
I might get CR at a later time from a stockist closer to home along with some other stuff.  What do you think of the new P4Ds?  I love a couple, but not the whole collection this time.  I also like some of the EdM multichromes in the new collection, though I suspect they're dupes for what I already have.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, that looks stunning!  I suspect a few of those might be mine once I see them properly!
> I might get CR at a later time from a stockist closer to home along with some other stuff.  What do you think of the new P4Ds?  I love a couple, but not the whole collection this time.  I also like some of the EdM multichromes in the new collection, though I suspect they're dupes for what I already have.



I keep staring at this picture, there are so many gorgeous shimmers! Other than the oranges, maybe the yellow and the green, I'll probably want them all.

I like the PfDs, no all, but about 4 of the garden collection, plus 2 of the toppers. I won't be buying them for a while though. I've got 5 from the holiday/new year polishes coming from Hypnotic, so I'm pretty much up to date and can't really afford these new ones right now. The new EdMs look nice too, but need to see swatches first. Again, won't be buying for a while, I have 7 from the February release coming from Hypnotic.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2019)

Tonic spring collection. I really like them (maybe not the orange one so much).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2019)

Here are my most recent manis. First is Models Own Peacock Green with Tonic Polish Mirabilis. I'm really not sure about these magnetic Tonic toppers. 







My next mani is Femme Fatale Midnight Sun with Claire's Velour.






This is Urban Outfitters Copper Holo with Emily de Molly LE 73.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2019)

This is Polished by KPT Belle Ami with Polish Me Silly Party Hearty. The Polished by KPT is a very very subtle thermal. But I do like the colour a lot. 






My current mani is Femme Fatale Wicked Witch of the West with Tonic Polish Uba Tuba.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2019)

My Hypnotic Polish order came, I love the new EdMs so much. Also PfD 2019 and Sparkler are so gorgeous too.





I also got this Bees Knees from a destash.




I don't have it yet, but I found EP Ocean Potion in another destash! Eeek! Sadly I missed out on December 2012, it sold really quickly. It was very affordable as well. Oh well, what can you do.  But Ocean Potion! Yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my most recent manis. First is Models Own Peacock Green with Tonic Polish Mirabilis. I'm really not sure about these magnetic Tonic toppers.
> 
> View attachment 65966
> View attachment 65967
> ...



Lovely!  I really like that first mani, I think I may even have that green polish.  I think the topper is quite effective, but I'm thinking there must be an issue with them if you've complained about them more than once.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This is Polished by KPT Belle Ami with Polish Me Silly Party Hearty. The Polished by KPT is a very very subtle thermal. But I do like the colour a lot.
> 
> View attachment 65976
> View attachment 65977
> ...



These are nice too, that green combo is so fresh!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Hypnotic Polish order came, I love the new EdMs so much. Also PfD 2019 and Sparkler are so gorgeous too.
> 
> View attachment 65982
> View attachment 65983
> ...


Stunning order, I love all of them!  You had me googling that red EdM one, it's available in a couple of places - I may have to invest, though unexpected enormous bills have hit for this month again, so not right now.
That BK looks fantastic as well.
And yay!!!!  Ocean Potion!!!  You've wanted it for soooo long, I'm truly pleased for you.  I hope it lives up to your expectations.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2019)

And here's what I've been wearing this week - Takko Lacquer Cactus Rose:





I was really disappointed when this arrived, all the pics I'd seen showed the shimmer, but the bottle was all about the green background.  However, though it's not my favourite shade, it does suit my skintone - and the shimmer showed up on the nails prominently, so it was all good!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  I really like that first mani, I think I may even have that green polish.  I think the topper is quite effective, but I'm thinking there must be an issue with them if you've complained about them more than once.



I don't know what it is, I just don't like them. They don't magnetise very well and I just feel very bleh about them. I think I will sell this one too. 



PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice too, that green combo is so fresh!



Thanks.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning order, I love all of them!  You had me googling that red EdM one, it's available in a couple of places - I may have to invest, though unexpected enormous bills have hit for this month again, so not right now.
> That BK looks fantastic as well.
> And yay!!!!  Ocean Potion!!!  You've wanted it for soooo long, I'm truly pleased for you.  I hope it lives up to your expectations.



It's LE 143 and it is very pretty. 

Thanks. I couldn't believe my luck. It didn't even cost that much. 

Sorry about the enormous bills, I had a lot of expenses this month too and some more coming up next month. Meh.

Unfortunately I'm loving most of the Tonics that are being previewed. Also Tonic is the guest maker for the April FTLOP box. I'm trying to only focus on the very LE stuff coming out, I can't really afford to buy anything else. 

On that note, what do you think of the new Glam collection? I really only like one polish, and I don't think I'll be buying.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's what I've been wearing this week - Takko Lacquer Cactus Rose:
> View attachment 65985
> View attachment 65986
> View attachment 65987
> ...



It's an interesting colour, cool shimmer.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It's LE 143 and it is very pretty.
> 
> Thanks. I couldn't believe my luck. It didn't even cost that much.
> 
> ...



I'm not fussed on the new Glams either - I like one from the "moon" related collection, and there are a couple of the Fantastic Beasts ones I skipped previously that I kind of fancy getting, but I won't be splashing out this month - maybe next time I'm ordering, if they're still available.  It's always quite nice when I don't like new Glams, saves me some money for other brands!  Or dental bills...
Those Tonics are super bright and kinda cute, but again since I'm broke I won't be ordering.
However, Illyrian are doing more Realms polishes, and I think I'll be wanting at least some of those!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not fussed on the new Glams either - I like one from the "moon" related collection, and there are a couple of the Fantastic Beasts ones I skipped previously that I kind of fancy getting, but I won't be splashing out this month - maybe next time I'm ordering, if they're still available.  It's always quite nice when I don't like new Glams, saves me some money for other brands!  Or dental bills...
> Those Tonics are super bright and kinda cute, but again since I'm broke I won't be ordering.
> However, Illyrian are doing more Realms polishes, and I think I'll be wanting at least some of those!



Yeah, I agree, I quite like it when I don't want anything from Glam. I'm pretty sure I got everything I wanted from the Fantastic Beats collection when it first came out. 

Luckily the Tonics are being released in instalments, since she's bringing out about 28 new shades. Unfortunately I like about 25 of them. Oops. 

I wish Illyrian kept things in stock for longer, they have 2 new store exclusives launching on the 5th and then the Realm 2 collestion on the 12th, but I bet they won't overlap. I don't want to pay shipping and consolidation fees twice within a week. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 25, 2019)

Finally got my January-February Femme Fatale group buy polishes. Unfortunately DHL has flagged up the deliveries, so they're not marking them down anymore. Tax wasn't too bad, but I'll have to think about ordering much from them going forward.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2019)

Some recent manis, first is Emily de Molly Peer Pressure with Ever After The Pink Berets.






Next is Zoya Mimi (2012 untried) with Pahlish Rum Runner Hibiscus. Can't believe how similar these are, obviously the Pahlish has more and bigger flakies, but the colour is exactly the same. 






My current mani is Enchanted Polish Kids with Different Dimension Lost Boy. Can't believe I've had Kids for 6 years and only just got around to wearing it, it's so pretty. Also really love Lost Boy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I agree, I quite like it when I don't want anything from Glam. I'm pretty sure I got everything I wanted from the Fantastic Beats collection when it first came out.
> 
> Luckily the Tonics are being released in instalments, since she's bringing out about 28 new shades. Unfortunately I like about 25 of them. Oops.
> 
> I wish Illyrian kept things in stock for longer, they have 2 new store exclusives launching on the 5th and then the Realm 2 collestion on the 12th, but I bet they won't overlap. I don't want to pay shipping and consolidation fees twice within a week. Ugh.


I realised a few days ago I totally skipped the first Fantastic Beasts release because they all looked too transparent for me.  These ones don't look like that and I like several of them - shame it's a "now or never" job from the UK importer as I really can't afford to buy this time.  And I agree about Illyrian, they're becoming the EP for 2019!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Finally got my January-February Femme Fatale group buy polishes. Unfortunately DHL has flagged up the deliveries, so they're not marking them down anymore. Tax wasn't too bad, but I'll have to think about ordering much from them going forward.
> 
> View attachment 65988



I really like a few of those ones!  What a pain with the import fees though, it's just annoying when a good source turns sour.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Some recent manis, first is Emily de Molly Peer Pressure with Ever After The Pink Berets.
> 
> View attachment 65998
> View attachment 65999
> ...



I love these!  Especially the last one of course!  I haven't worn Kids either  - and the minute I got it I wanted to get it on my nails!  (Along with a few others from the EP multichromes, none of which have been worn so far).  I like the DD on the accents even more!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2019)

This week I've been wearing Pahlish Time Vortex:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I realised a few days ago I totally skipped the first Fantastic Beasts release because they all looked too transparent for me.  These ones don't look like that and I like several of them - shame it's a "now or never" job from the UK importer as I really can't afford to buy this time.  And I agree about Illyrian, they're becoming the EP for 2019!



I think I got 4 of them, but I wasn't overly impressed. I'm definitely skipping Glam this month. I'm skipping Femme Fatale too, get me! 

Apparently Illyrian aren't launching the exclusives on the 5th, it'll be the birthday trio and some prototypes and everything is set to come back later, so I'm being strong and not ordering.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really like a few of those ones!  What a pain with the import fees though, it's just annoying when a good source turns sour.



I really like them too, but luckily the last 2 collections, cotms and fotms just haven't appealed to me.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Pahlish Time Vortex:
> View attachment 66010
> View attachment 66011



Nice one! I don't have this.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2019)

Have you seen the new FTLOP box? Such a pretty one this month, I'm definitely buying it. The other purchase I'm allowing myself is PPU, luckily I don't have a long list.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new FTLOP box? Such a pretty one this month, I'm definitely buying it. The other purchase I'm allowing myself is PPU, luckily I don't have a long list.


It's really nice, but I'm flat broke.  I'm skipping it, along with PPU and the Illyrian prototypes - there's one of them I really want, and I had it in my basket, but it's $18 to ship one to the UK, and since I'm cutting back, I don't know if I'd have anything to add to it if I sent it to Stackry, so I've let it go, very sad though.  I hate being skint!  Massive dental bill, hubby's birthday, need to pay for him to go to visit his family too, and it's time to pay my renewal fees for my lease.  Worst month ever....
And I need to save for further dental work as well, and next month one of the cats is due his injections.  Grrr!  Real life is pants sometimes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 5, 2019)

This week's mani was Femme Fatale Glass Carnival:




Really pretty this one, my nicest FF to date I think, but it did take 4 coats, and it's suffering from that shrinking tips syndrome.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's really nice, but I'm flat broke.  I'm skipping it, along with PPU and the Illyrian prototypes - there's one of them I really want, and I had it in my basket, but it's $18 to ship one to the UK, and since I'm cutting back, I don't know if I'd have anything to add to it if I sent it to Stackry, so I've let it go, very sad though.  I hate being skint!  Massive dental bill, hubby's birthday, need to pay for him to go to visit his family too, and it's time to pay my renewal fees for my lease.  Worst month ever....
> And I need to save for further dental work as well, and next month one of the cats is due his injections.  Grrr!  Real life is pants sometimes.



Yep, real life sucks. I just paid a small fortune for my car's annual service, 2 spare tires and wiper blades, plus had to renew my home insurance. Dog needed a hair cut, cats will need worming and flea medicines soon, I have to pay a bill from the electrician's visit from last month, the list is never ending. And of course there's the small matter of feeding and clothing 3 children, hahaha!

Sorry to hear about your dental bills, hope you're not in any pain at least. 

I ordered the FTLOP box and 6 polishes from PPU, but didn't order any Illyrians. I was going to place an order on the Polish Con fairy site, but had to skip it. 

I'm so annoyed with the Royal Mail. I bought EP Icelandic Sky in a destash, £9 posted, but the envelope came torn open and empty. Argh. Went down to the sorting office, but they said it's not there. I'm getting a refund, but still, ugh. At least they didn't lose Illyrian Morpheus that I also bought in a destash.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani was Femme Fatale Glass Carnival:
> View attachment 66044
> View attachment 66045
> 
> ...



It is very pretty. I find shrinkage happens to me when I do a lot of coats too quickly and then topcoat while still very wet. Get a lot less with the Tonic Topper though luckily.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yep, real life sucks. I just paid a small fortune for my car's annual service, 2 spare tires and wiper blades, plus had to renew my home insurance. Dog needed a hair cut, cats will need worming and flea medicines soon, I have to pay a bill from the electrician's visit from last month, the list is never ending. And of course there's the small matter of feeding and clothing 3 children, hahaha!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your dental bills, hope you're not in any pain at least.
> 
> ...


Sorry you're having equivalent bill hassles to me, guess we're all suffering a bit these days - I firmly believe all money should be for nail polish only...
Sounds like you got a few nice goodies to look forward to!
How infuriating about your EP bargain, but I do love your Morpheus!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It is very pretty. I find shrinkage happens to me when I do a lot of coats too quickly and then topcoat while still very wet. Get a lot less with the Tonic Topper though luckily.



That's really interesting, and thinking back I think all my issues have been with four coat polishes, so maybe something I need to be aware of.  I'm sure I'm less patient about waiting for them to dry when I'm doing so many coats - and of course, if they're that transparent, I'm probably making the coats thicker subconsciously, which can't help.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2019)

This week's mani is Colors by Llarowe Rest In Pieces:


This is one of those polishes that looks far more interesting in the bottle than it does on the nails - it seemed shifty (plum, purple blue), lots of silver holo sparkle, and loads of little blue glitters.  On the nail it's just a very subtle dark purple holo.  And really thick and sticky, which probably hides those sparkles I expected.  On the plus side, it's very nearly a one-coater - I did two, but not sure it added much other than making it a little darker.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2019)

What do you think of Realms 2 collection?  I had high hopes, but they're not as special as I expected.  I still fancy a few, but not as much or as many as I thought I would.  I'm really hoping Open The Gate will come back tomorrow though, that was the main prototype I wanted last time, and had to skip.  If it's there, I'll definitely be trying for it and a few others tomorrow.  I'm rubbish at self-denial with polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> What do you think of Realms 2 collection?  I had high hopes, but they're not as special as I expected.  I still fancy a few, but not as much or as many as I thought I would.  I'm really hoping Open The Gate will come back tomorrow though, that was the main prototype I wanted last time, and had to skip.  If it's there, I'll definitely be trying for it and a few others tomorrow.  I'm rubbish at self-denial with polishes!



I've been really busy, stressed out and tired, not really looked properly at the Illyrians. I'm not going to buy anything until the weekend is over, so at least those purchases go on the next credit card bill. Been very good actually, only bought the FTLOP box and 6 from PPU this month. Luckily there wasn't anything I really wanted anyway. Will wait for the next Illyrian restock on the 26th. I did see that there are no protos launching tonight, so you don't have to wait up.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Colors by Llarowe Rest In Pieces:
> View attachment 66064
> 
> This is one of those polishes that looks far more interesting in the bottle than it does on the nails - it seemed shifty (plum, purple blue), lots of silver holo sparkle, and loads of little blue glitters.  On the nail it's just a very subtle dark purple holo.  And really thick and sticky, which probably hides those sparkles I expected.  On the plus side, it's very nearly a one-coater - I did two, but not sure it added much other than making it a little darker.



Oh that's disappointing. I mean it looks nice, but when it looks better in the bottle, that's always a bit of a bummer.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2019)

Did you buy any Illyrians in the end? I'll wait until the 26th. Tonic is launching their first 6 polishes that they premiered at Polish Con on Monday, so I'll be ordering them, but at least that's going on my next credit card bill.

I've just seen the preview for the Holo Hookup box and really like the look of the Quixotic, but not sure if I'll buy the box. I also like the Great Lakes Lacquer from HHC, but with shipping and consolidation it would come to about $20, so I'll probably skip it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2019)

Finally got around to posting some mani pictures. First is Zoya Myrta (2012 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Sizzling Sun on the accents.





Next is Emily de Molly Inner Peace with Emily de Molly LE 58 on the accents.





This is Femme Fatale Paragon (thermal).






Next is Tonic Polish Fecundity 10.





Another Femme Fatale thermal, Hunting Wolverines in Alaska. I really loved this one.








This is Milani Hi-res (2012 untried) with Hare Polish Amethystos.






One more, CrowsToes ...I Need a Tinselectomy with Illyrian Polish Lolly.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2019)

One more, my current mani, Femme Fatale Crapemyrtle. It's a weird polish. It's quite lumpy, didn't go on evenly, some glitters stick up and the cold state only shows up in really cold air or water (luckily it's very cold today - well, luckily for the polish anyway). The bottle itself sits in the warm state which is quite unusual. I'm also not keen on the warm colour.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I've been really busy, stressed out and tired, not really looked properly at the Illyrians. I'm not going to buy anything until the weekend is over, so at least those purchases go on the next credit card bill. Been very good actually, only bought the FTLOP box and 6 from PPU this month. Luckily there wasn't anything I really wanted anyway. Will wait for the next Illyrian restock on the 26th. I did see that there are no protos launching tonight, so you don't have to wait up.


So sorry to hear that you're under stress Anita, hope things have picked up a bit.
Sounds like you've done some good cutting back!  I saw no prototypes, so I skipped - just as well, as my saving for the dentist has turned into a dental emergency appointment on Tuesday 
I'm hoping that the proto I want will be at a later date now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Did you buy any Illyrians in the end? I'll wait until the 26th. Tonic is launching their first 6 polishes that they premiered at Polish Con on Monday, so I'll be ordering them, but at least that's going on my next credit card bill.
> 
> I've just seen the preview for the Holo Hookup box and really like the look of the Quixotic, but not sure if I'll buy the box. I also like the Great Lakes Lacquer from HHC, but with shipping and consolidation it would come to about $20, so I'll probably skip it.



Shipping is such a pain (and so are boxes where you just really want one of them!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Finally got around to posting some mani pictures. First is Zoya Myrta (2012 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Sizzling Sun on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 66070
> View attachment 66071
> ...



Wow, some proper nice ones there!  I love the red and gold look, and the Tonic is utterly stunning (and I think I have that one so yay!).
Wolverines is really impressive too, and even the Hare!  Yummy, you've chosen well this time!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> One more, my current mani, Femme Fatale Crapemyrtle. It's a weird polish. It's quite lumpy, didn't go on evenly, some glitters stick up and the cold state only shows up in really cold air or water (luckily it's very cold today - well, luckily for the polish anyway). The bottle itself sits in the warm state which is quite unusual. I'm also not keen on the warm colour.
> View attachment 66090
> View attachment 66091




I like both states for this - but I can definitely see those lumps.  Shame you don't love it, but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 18, 2019)

This week I've been wearing Nails Inc Bow Street:




You're so right about this not translating from bottle to nail at all.  it's really dark!  I can see the pink a bit more than the photos show, but essentially I've back-to-backed disappointingly dull dark purple polishes!
I hope my next attempt is a bit more lively!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So sorry to hear that you're under stress Anita, hope things have picked up a bit.
> Sounds like you've done some good cutting back!  I saw no prototypes, so I skipped - just as well, as my saving for the dentist has turned into a dental emergency appointment on Tuesday
> I'm hoping that the proto I want will be at a later date now.



Thank you. My whole life is just an endless stream of stress, mostly due to my children. Ugh. It's very hard work. Honestly, some days I feel like I'm going to end up in a mental asylum. 

Sorry to hear about your dental troubles, hope you're at least not in much pain. 

Yay for skipping, but hopefully you'll be able to get that proto at a later date. I didn't even look at them properly at the time because it said that they would probably come back and also because I just cannot order from Illyrian every week.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Nails Inc Bow Street:
> View attachment 66095
> View attachment 66096
> 
> ...



Eh, yes, this just doesn't look as good as you'd hope based on the bottle.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 19, 2019)

I'll be emptying out my Stackry box today. Was hoping to receive a CD my daughter ordered (signed by the artist), but they still haven't sent it and it might take 3-4 weeks, so I might as well empty out my box, I'm on day 43 today. My PPU and Tonics orders (I ordered 7 plus a topcoat) haven't shipped yet either, so no point in waiting and paying fees. Also I'm almost completely out of Tonic Topper and I don't really like the other topcoats I have, so I need my delivery from Stackry!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't know if it's just me feeling a bit down and meh, but I'm really not feeling the upcoming collections from Glam or the new PPU polishes. I feel like the Glams are just the same old, same old, and the 80's theme in PPU is really not my colour scheme (despite having grown up in the 80's). Oh well. I'm trying to save some money anyway, so I guess it doesn't hurt if I don't like many new releases.

My Stackry package appears to be taking a detour to Memphis (?). The delivery estimate is Thursday, so still has a lot of time to get here, but I was hoping that it would arrive on Tuesday as last time FedEx was about 2 days quicker than they said they would be.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2019)

Here are a few recent manis, first is Emily de Molly LE 32 with Different Dimension Mic Drop. Showing more red than it was, it was more orange/coral irl.





Next is Enchanted Polish Marge's Blue Beehive with Polished for Days Abeona





This is Glam Polish Ke Aloha. The idea was that I would pair this up with an old Urban Decay untried, but the colours didn't look good in the end and also the top coat I tried using was rubbish and the whole mani was crumpled in the morning, so I just painted over the whole thing with the Glam. I bought a Barry M quick dry top coat, works much better, at least to tide me over until my Tonic Topper arrives. What is the point in non-quick drying top coats anyway????





My current mani is Glam Polish I Know You Are But What Am I? with Glam Polish Why Couldn't It Be "Follow the Butterflies"?





Ooh, it looks like my Stackry package will come tomorrow after all as it's now at Stanstead. Hope I don't miss the delivery.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 23, 2019)

Seems like everyone is struggling. Vapid is closing this year. Anyone surprised?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Seems like everyone is struggling. Vapid is closing this year. Anyone surprised?



To be honest, I'm not fussed either way. I like the polishes I own, but I never understood the hype and I haven't actually bought much from her lately. I am a little surprised to see that they'd been struggling, I thought Vapid was a very popular brand.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> To be honest, I'm not fussed either way. I like the polishes I own, but I never understood the hype and I haven't actually bought much from her lately. I am a little surprised to see that they'd been struggling, I thought Vapid was a very popular brand.



Yes, I thought they were popular as well. In your estimation, which are the top brands these days?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 24, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I thought they were popular as well. In your estimation, which are the top brands these days?



That's really hard to gauge, but I'm sure Tonic must be there in the top 3 somewhere. Quixotic and JReine seem to be quite popular nowadays, Illyrian as well I guess. 

I personally really love Emily de Molly, Polished for Days and Girly Bits too, but I guess the international brands probably don't do as well, although Emily de Molly has a great US warehouse and the US prices and shipping are very reasonable. 

What do you think?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's really hard to gauge, but I'm sure Tonic must be there in the top 3 somewhere. Quixotic and JReine seem to be quite popular nowadays, Illyrian as well I guess.
> I personally really love Emily de Molly, Polished for Days and Girly Bits too, but I guess the international brands probably don't do as well, although Emily de Molly has a great US warehouse and the US prices and shipping are very reasonable.
> What do you think?



I think Tonic is probably #1  right now.  Their polishes seem to have the highest resale value on average and they are flooded with people at Polish Con.  I would have put Vapid and Illyrian up there as well, but that would have been wrong. Cbl seemed rather popular too, but that's no longer an issue.
I definitely agree Quixotic seems to be gaining a fan base, as well as Bees Knees and Ethereal.  Other brands that are popping up more are Prism, Lacquester and Danglefoot, but as you mentioned, international brands are a special case since they are harder to obtain.
Emily de Molly, PFD and Girly Bits are all part of my go-to's, but it's so hard to gauge their popularity.  It seems people are fickle and like the latest and newest, so solid brands like those fall by the wayside.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 24, 2019)

Omg, the Polish Con drama! I knew it was bad when I saw Tonic had a lot of polish left over. They always sell out.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I think Tonic is probably [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL]  right now.  Their polishes seem to have the highest resale value on average and they are flooded with people at Polish Con.  I would have put Vapid and Illyrian up there as well, but that would have been wrong. Cbl seemed rather popular too, but that's no longer an issue.
> I definitely agree Quixotic seems to be gaining a fan base, as well as Bees Knees and Ethereal.  Other brands that are popping up more are Prism, Lacquester and Danglefoot, but as you mentioned, international brands are a special case since they are harder to obtain.
> Emily de Molly, PFD and Girly Bits are all part of my go-to's, but it's so hard to gauge their popularity.  It seems people are fickle and like the latest and newest, so solid brands like those fall by the wayside.



Yes, probably Tonic are #1 . I forgot about Bees Knees, they do seem pretty popular now. I don't really like their bottles (old and new), and trying to not get into more and more brands, but they do make some nice polishes and I have 4. 

I was thinking Different Dimension, Cupcake and Glisten & Glow as well as KBShimmer also have large fan bases, but don't know if they're still that popular on the whole. I do like Different Dimension especially, but she doesn't bring out many collections, I think the Holo Hookup probably takes up a lot of her time. 

Pahlish must be quite popular still as well.

I personally have gone off Femme Fatale and Glam Polish a bit, as well as Lilypad Lacquer, she only does HHC and PPU now and I'm not paying $15-16 for one of her polishes. 

I think I'll be placing another large order with EdM as her new collections are gorgeous and she was talking about an anniversary sale at the end of May.

Tonic are releasing 5 new colours at the beginning of May as they had a lot left over from Polish Con. There goes my May budget....


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Omg, the Polish Con drama! I knew it was bad when I saw Tonic had a lot of polish left over. They always sell out.



I know, it's crazy! I'm glad someone finally said something. I've been following the Polish Con group and there have been so many people complaining about not receiving their polishes/refunds, but to see that she's also screwed over the makers is just another level of dishonest. I really hope she will step down, she should sort out this mess before she's allowed to continue with organising PC, but also she shouldn't be allowed to take part in HHC and PPU until it's all sorted.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm a bit annoyed with Tonic right now. Not really their fault, their system wasn't sending out tracking numbers, so I didn't know my order was on its way. Emptied out my Stackry box on Friday just to receive a new package notice on Monday from Tonic. My PPU order is due to arrive today. I could've waited a few days. Oh well. 

I did however receive a very nice haul, so that's something to be happy about. I have to say, I love the Illyrians, especially the spring collection, Lodi Dodi, Secret Recipe and Sleight.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I know, it's crazy! I'm glad someone finally said something. I've been following the Polish Con group and there have been so many people complaining about not receiving their polishes/refunds, but to see that she's also screwed over the makers is just another level of dishonest. I really hope she will step down, she should sort out this mess before she's allowed to continue with organising PC, but also she shouldn't be allowed to take part in HHC and PPU until it's all sorted.



Definitely. I feel that she didn't start out trying to rip people off, but it certainly seems like a Ponzi scheme at this point.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with Tonic right now. Not really their fault, their system wasn't sending out tracking numbers, so I didn't know my order was on its way. Emptied out my Stackry box on Friday just to receive a new package notice on Monday from Tonic. My PPU order is due to arrive today. I could've waited a few days. Oh well.
> 
> I did however receive a very nice haul, so that's something to be happy about. I have to say, I love the Illyrians, especially the spring collection, Lodi Dodi, Secret Recipe and Sleight.
> 
> View attachment 66118



That is a lovely haul. You international folks have a rough situation where shipping is concerned. Hopefully more non-US brands will gain traction.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, probably Tonic are #1 . I forgot about Bees Knees, they do seem pretty popular now. I don't really like their bottles (old and new), and trying to not get into more and more brands, but they do make some nice polishes and I have 4.
> 
> I was thinking Different Dimension, Cupcake and Glisten & Glow as well as KBShimmer also have large fan bases, but don't know if they're still that popular on the whole. I do like Different Dimension especially, but she doesn't bring out many collections, I think the Holo Hookup probably takes up a lot of her time.
> 
> ...



Yeah, those are all well-established brands. I always forget about Pahlish for some reason. I'm disappointed FF has made their collections more limited. They were already a pain to get.
Hadn't heard about an EdM sale. I'll be looking forward to that!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> That is a lovely haul. You international folks have a rough situation where shipping is concerned. Hopefully more non-US brands will gain traction.



There are a few nice UK based brands now, but I'd rather not get into those as well as the ones I'm already following. I don't mind shipping, just sometimes it's a bit annoying. Oh well, I still have plenty of time to fill my box before it needs emptying.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, those are all well-established brands. I always forget about Pahlish for some reason. I'm disappointed FF has made their collections more limited. They were already a pain to get.
> Hadn't heard about an EdM sale. I'll be looking forward to that!



Yeah, it is annoying about FF. I also haven't really liked any of the latest collections, although there is one in the new one I might get (the turquoise/aqua one with the strong pink shimmer).


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

Is anyone buying from Illyrian today? I think I will order a few things, not sure if I want the new prototypes, they're beginning to look a bit samey now (plus I don't fancy having to stay awake until midnight and fight for limited polishes). But I will probably order Open the Gate and Ectoplasm, plus one or two of the birthday trio and maybe 3 of the Realms 2 polishes.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone buying from Illyrian today? I think I will order a few things, not sure if I want the new prototypes, they're beginning to look a bit samey now (plus I don't fancy having to stay awake until midnight and fight for limited polishes). But I will probably order Open the Gate and Ectoplasm, plus one or two of the birthday trio and maybe 3 of the Realms 2 polishes.



Definitely agree about the protos. I'll pick up a few things. I think I only want one that's limited and I'll be fine if I miss it.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2019)

Who runs Acetone Alley? Just recently joined.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Who runs Acetone Alley? Just recently joined.



Nichole Costa and Delanie Castillo are the two admins I know of. Not sure if there's anyone else.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if it's just me feeling a bit down and meh, but I'm really not feeling the upcoming collections from Glam or the new PPU polishes. I feel like the Glams are just the same old, same old, and the 80's theme in PPU is really not my colour scheme (despite having grown up in the 80's). Oh well. I'm trying to save some money anyway, so I guess it doesn't hurt if I don't like many new releases.
> 
> My Stackry package appears to be taking a detour to Memphis (?). The delivery estimate is Thursday, so still has a lot of time to get here, but I was hoping that it would arrive on Tuesday as last time FedEx was about 2 days quicker than they said they would be.



I'm not loving the new Glams either, I might go for the red (no, not predictable at all) and a couple of previous release colours I skipped, depending on finances, but they would normally be mostly very "me" and I'm not feeling it at all.  As you say, it might just be the other stuff getting to me too.  PPU is not a theme I'd choose either, and pleased I don't want them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few recent manis, first is Emily de Molly LE 32 with Different Dimension Mic Drop. Showing more red than it was, it was more orange/coral irl.
> 
> View attachment 66102
> View attachment 66103
> ...


I like these, especially Ke Aloha (and Marge of course!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Seems like everyone is struggling. Vapid is closing this year. Anyone surprised?



I don't own any Vapids, so not affected really but I did think they were very popular, maybe the bottom is falling out of indies.  
There seem to be a lot of ongoing casualties, not just brands but also multi-stockists.  
The ones I've been noticing MIA are Darling Diva and Chaos & Crocodiles, nothing to say they're closed down, but nothing being released.  Takko seem to have gone very quiet too.  
I also wonder if Mei Mei is going to get her site back up and running with new brands and releases, it seems like it's decaying quietly in a corner of Singapore!  I miss all the big multi brand stockists, it was nice to get a few from each brand without massive shipping costs - and most of them did free international shipping if you bought enough.  And once upon a time, I did!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I think Tonic is probably #1  right now.  Their polishes seem to have the highest resale value on average and they are flooded with people at Polish Con.  I would have put Vapid and Illyrian up there as well, but that would have been wrong. Cbl seemed rather popular too, but that's no longer an issue.
> I definitely agree Quixotic seems to be gaining a fan base, as well as Bees Knees and Ethereal.  Other brands that are popping up more are Prism, Lacquester and Danglefoot, but as you mentioned, international brands are a special case since they are harder to obtain.
> Emily de Molly, PFD and Girly Bits are all part of my go-to's, but it's so hard to gauge their popularity.  It seems people are fickle and like the latest and newest, so solid brands like those fall by the wayside.



I wonder if ILNP and AEngland are still as popular as they were.  AE don't really interest me nowadays, but I always like a few ILNPs and they make great "add it to your order" polishes at stockists, especially to get to a free shipping threshold.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Omg, the Polish Con drama! I knew it was bad when I saw Tonic had a lot of polish left over. They always sell out.



Oo, drama, tell me more!  I love a bit of gossip!  I'm not in any PC groups or anything as I can't afford to get involved, and I certainly can't afford to go!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with Tonic right now. Not really their fault, their system wasn't sending out tracking numbers, so I didn't know my order was on its way. Emptied out my Stackry box on Friday just to receive a new package notice on Monday from Tonic. My PPU order is due to arrive today. I could've waited a few days. Oh well.
> 
> I did however receive a very nice haul, so that's something to be happy about. I have to say, I love the Illyrians, especially the spring collection, Lodi Dodi, Secret Recipe and Sleight.
> 
> View attachment 66118



That is very irritating, but still, you've got some beauties there!  I especially like the look of those Tonics and Illyrians.  And the PfDs.  Enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone buying from Illyrian today? I think I will order a few things, not sure if I want the new prototypes, they're beginning to look a bit samey now (plus I don't fancy having to stay awake until midnight and fight for limited polishes). But I will probably order Open the Gate and Ectoplasm, plus one or two of the birthday trio and maybe 3 of the Realms 2 polishes.


I'm planning to try for a few of the prototypes, as you know I want OTG and a couple of Realms 2s, so might as well make the ninja fingers attempt.  It won't be the end of the world if I don't get them, but shipping is so high I'd like to get more than 3 polishes if at all possible, and I do like most of the new ones.  I would leave it if it wasn't for OTG, but I'm suffering FOMO with that one!  I shouldn't be doing this at all, but I do need a bit of cheering up at the moment.  If I get them all I'll probably skip Glam.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2019)

Nearly forgot to add my latest mani!
Illyrian Polish Anemone (thanks to Anita for the swap!):





Love it!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not loving the new Glams either, I might go for the red (no, not predictable at all) and a couple of previous release colours I skipped, depending on finances, but they would normally be mostly very "me" and I'm not feeling it at all.  As you say, it might just be the other stuff getting to me too.  PPU is not a theme I'd choose either, and pleased I don't want them!



I like the purple Avengers one, again, very predictable for me. But I won't be buying again. It's just not worth it for one with all that shipping. Also they look so samey now. 

I'm shocked, but I think I will skip PPU entirely. There are a few polishes I quite like, but not enough to bother.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't own any Vapids, so not affected really but I did think they were very popular, maybe the bottom is falling out of indies.
> There seem to be a lot of ongoing casualties, not just brands but also multi-stockists.
> The ones I've been noticing MIA are Darling Diva and Chaos & Crocodiles, nothing to say they're closed down, but nothing being released.  Takko seem to have gone very quiet too.
> I also wonder if Mei Mei is going to get her site back up and running with new brands and releases, it seems like it's decaying quietly in a corner of Singapore!  I miss all the big multi brand stockists, it was nice to get a few from each brand without massive shipping costs - and most of them did free international shipping if you bought enough.  And once upon a time, I did!



Didn't Mei Mei have a baby? Her shipping has gone up quite significantly, so I hadn't ordered from her in ages anyway. I'm quite happy if there aren't many stockists around, because all the bloody stockist exclusives were doing my head in. I still order from Girly Bits and Hypnotic occasionally, Hypnotic especially has good shipping rates.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I wonder if ILNP and AEngland are still as popular as they were.  AE don't really interest me nowadays, but I always like a few ILNPs and they make great "add it to your order" polishes at stockists, especially to get to a free shipping threshold.



I don't buy AE anymore either, her polishes are just a bit boring for me. I only like one of the new ILNPs, I used to buy loads, but they seem really boring now, especially with all the flakies, magnetics, thermals and whatnots around.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, drama, tell me more!  I love a bit of gossip!  I'm not in any PC groups or anything as I can't afford to get involved, and I certainly can't afford to go!



Miranda (of Ever After, organiser of PC) appears to have withheld a lot of money belonging to makers, also loads of people never got what they ordered or refunds, and it has been going on for years, but finally one of the makers spoke up and it all came out. Acetone Alley has been going crazy and she's doing nothing other than promising that she would sort things out and posting half arsed apologies. She also told makers that 400 tickets were sold for the latest PC and everyone prepared accordingly, but turns out it was more like 150 and even Tonic had a lot of leftovers. Lindsey is now doing another launch in early May to try and shift her stock.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Miranda (of Ever After, organiser of PC) appears to have withheld a lot of money belonging to makers, also loads of people never got what they ordered or refunds, and it has been going on for years, but finally one of the makers spoke up and it all came out. Acetone Alley has been going crazy and she's doing nothing other than promising that she would sort things out and posting half arsed apologies. She also told makers that 400 tickets were sold for the latest PC and everyone prepared accordingly, but turns out it was more like 150 and even Tonic had a lot of leftovers. Lindsey is now doing another launch in early May to try and shift her stock.



It seems she won't step away from Polish Con though, no?  I've only seen her say she needs to ask for help. If she doesn't get out of it completely, I don't see it continuing.
Someone mentioned Tonic wouldn't do the fall event. Did you see where they said that?


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

boschicka said:


> It seems she won't step away from Polish Con though, no?  I've only seen her say she needs to ask for help. If she doesn't get out of it completely, I don't see it continuing.
> Someone mentioned Tonic wouldn't do the fall event. Did you see where they said that?



Yes, in the Tonic group. But Lindsey said it's because of family commitments.

No, I don't think it can continue like this, I think a lot of makers and customers would boycott it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm planning to try for a few of the prototypes, as you know I want OTG and a couple of Realms 2s, so might as well make the ninja fingers attempt.  It won't be the end of the world if I don't get them, but shipping is so high I'd like to get more than 3 polishes if at all possible, and I do like most of the new ones.  I would leave it if it wasn't for OTG, but I'm suffering FOMO with that one!  I shouldn't be doing this at all, but I do need a bit of cheering up at the moment.  If I get them all I'll probably skip Glam.



Good luck!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, in the Tonic group. But Lindsey said it's because of family commitments.
> 
> No, I don't think it can continue like this, I think a lot of makers and customers would boycott it.



I think a lot of brands will have "family commitments."  It's frustrating to me b/c I was planning to go to the fall event as my first.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I think a lot of brands will have "family commitments."  It's frustrating to me b/c I was planning to go to the fall event as my first.



Aaw that's a shame. But maybe it'll be revamped or maybe The Indie Shop will go near you.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2019)

So did you order from Illyrian? I did, but only this morning as I was very tired last night and didn't care that much about the protos. I bought Ectoplasm, Open the Gate, Dragon's Breath, Dynamite With a Laserbeam, Helheim, Muspelheim and Vanaheim. Hopefully she won't come up with any new collections for a bit, I really need to curb my spending. I'm glad I don't want anything from PPU, Glam or Femme Fatale (or maybe one?) and I can postpone the Tonic order until mid to late May. I do like the PfD from the FTLOP box, luckily I've found someone to split with, I don't really like the CbL and the Pahlish is nice, but looks similar to others I own.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 27, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Miranda (of Ever After, organiser of PC) appears to have withheld a lot of money belonging to makers, also loads of people never got what they ordered or refunds, and it has been going on for years, but finally one of the makers spoke up and it all came out. Acetone Alley has been going crazy and she's doing nothing other than promising that she would sort things out and posting half arsed apologies. She also told makers that 400 tickets were sold for the latest PC and everyone prepared accordingly, but turns out it was more like 150 and even Tonic had a lot of leftovers. Lindsey is now doing another launch in early May to try and shift her stock.



last year I ordered, through fairy service, the Bees Knees *secret* colors which you had to answer questions to get--they were not swatched before so a mystery.  Pouncer Peach and another color.  I never got the 2nd order and this was after waiting a really really long time for Bees Knees to make extra for unexpected demand or what not.  It just wasn't worth asking for it to be made for me months later.  

Despite my personal experience I am terribly sad about this.  Polish Con has been held in midwest so there was hopes of my attending one year.  Plus I always hate it when a brand, maker, or fan event fails.  I realize Ever After has had much drama over the years.  Always about poor communication, slow shipping followed by mistaken orders etc., and I always have defended Miranda because I just feel its one individual, or a small team, trying to meet demand which might have been unexpected while real life gets in way {illness or what not}.  

I wish her and the PC event manages to make it through all of this.  *NOTE *_I am not defending the fiasco, Miranda etc._  I am expressing sadness over situation.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2019)

elkaknits said:


> last year I ordered, through fairy service, the Bees Knees *secret* colors which you had to answer questions to get--they were not swatched before so a mystery.  Pouncer Peach and another color.  I never got the 2nd order and this was after waiting a really really long time for Bees Knees to make extra for unexpected demand or what not.  It just wasn't worth asking for it to be made for me months later.
> 
> Despite my personal experience I am terribly sad about this.  Polish Con has been held in midwest so there was hopes of my attending one year.  Plus I always hate it when a brand, maker, or fan event fails.  I realize Ever After has had much drama over the years.  Always about poor communication, slow shipping followed by mistaken orders etc., and I always have defended Miranda because I just feel its one individual, or a small team, trying to meet demand which might have been unexpected while real life gets in way {illness or what not}.
> 
> I wish her and the PC event manages to make it through all of this.  *NOTE *_I am not defending the fiasco, Miranda etc._  I am expressing sadness over situation.



I have no sympathy for her. She has lied about so many things including telling makers that they sold 400 tickets instead of 150. That's not an oversight, that's on purpose, trying to make herself and PC look good. She also lied about sending things out constantly. It's not about falling a bit behind or getting things wrong by mistake, it's about not caring about her customers and fellow makers. I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt and still think she wasn't doing it to con people out of their money, but it's getting harder to believe that.


----------



## elkaknits (Apr 28, 2019)

yeah I just read the AA post and that is heart breaking.  Like I said I am not defending Miranda just super sad about the whole situation.  I haven't purchased anything from Ever After since my personal experience which was a few cons ago.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Miranda (of Ever After, organiser of PC) appears to have withheld a lot of money belonging to makers, also loads of people never got what they ordered or refunds, and it has been going on for years, but finally one of the makers spoke up and it all came out. Acetone Alley has been going crazy and she's doing nothing other than promising that she would sort things out and posting half arsed apologies. She also told makers that 400 tickets were sold for the latest PC and everyone prepared accordingly, but turns out it was more like 150 and even Tonic had a lot of leftovers. Lindsey is now doing another launch in early May to try and shift her stock.



That's such a shame - I hadn't heard any of that.  Missing orders are one thing, but lying about ticket sales, withholding money from makers and dragging things out for years is quite another.  So sorry for everyone that got caught out by that, so much of this stuff works on trust.  I haven't bought much from EAP in the past, but never had an issue, and I wasn't aware that they were a bit problematic at all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Good luck!



Thanks!  I tried for four of the five, but only got three of them.  Still, not a bad hit rate!  I added about 4 more polishes including OTG, so very pleased with my ninja fingers!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I think a lot of brands will have "family commitments."  It's frustrating to me b/c I was planning to go to the fall event as my first.



Oh how disappointing, hope you make it to a better event instead. x


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2019)

elkaknits said:


> last year I ordered, through fairy service, the Bees Knees *secret* colors which you had to answer questions to get--they were not swatched before so a mystery.  Pouncer Peach and another color.  I never got the 2nd order and this was after waiting a really really long time for Bees Knees to make extra for unexpected demand or what not.  It just wasn't worth asking for it to be made for me months later.
> 
> Despite my personal experience I am terribly sad about this.  Polish Con has been held in midwest so there was hopes of my attending one year.  Plus I always hate it when a brand, maker, or fan event fails.  I realize Ever After has had much drama over the years.  Always about poor communication, slow shipping followed by mistaken orders etc., and I always have defended Miranda because I just feel its one individual, or a small team, trying to meet demand which might have been unexpected while real life gets in way {illness or what not}.
> 
> I wish her and the PC event manages to make it through all of this.  *NOTE *_I am not defending the fiasco, Miranda etc._  I am expressing sadness over situation.


What a shame you've had these poor experiences too - as I said above, no issues with the one or two EAP orders I've placed, but I'm not a regular and I'd no idea they were a bit dodgy. x


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  I tried for four of the five, but only got three of them.  Still, not a bad hit rate!  I added about 4 more polishes including OTG, so very pleased with my ninja fingers!



That's good, well done! Which ones did you get? I quite liked the look of the magnetic one, but didn't bother.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's such a shame - I hadn't heard any of that.  Missing orders are one thing, but lying about ticket sales, withholding money from makers and dragging things out for years is quite another.  So sorry for everyone that got caught out by that, so much of this stuff works on trust.  I haven't bought much from EAP in the past, but never had an issue, and I wasn't aware that they were a bit problematic at all.



I personally never had issues with her, although her TAT was always a bit too long and I had to chase up tracking once, but I had been following comments in the Polish Con group and they referred to orders from 2-3 years ago. So yeah, she's massively screwed up.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2019)

Anyone buying from Tonic today? I will hold out until the next release so I can combine orders, she said these new colours will remain in stock through June. 

I did place an order from Girly Bits yesterday, they have a 20% off sale on all GB polishes (or 25% off the NOLA exclusives one), bought 6 polishes, the discount effectively cancelled out the shipping charge, so I'm happy with that.

I said I wasn't buying from PPU, but the Dreamland polish is calling my name, so I will get that, but nothing else. 

I've been trying to decide whether I want anything from Femme Fatale and there is a polish I like, and I actually won a $10 voucher in the FB group, but they haven't e-mailed it to me yet, so not sure if I'll have it before the end of the presale. If I don't get it, I might pass and save it for something else next month. 

I think I will be buying a good few polishes from EdM at the end of this month and maybe also from PfD if I don't find a fairy for her Indie Shop exclusive (and if she has it in the shop afterwards). Trying to be good sucks though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2019)

Finally got a bit of time to post some mani pictures. First up is China Glaze Galactic Gray with Girly Bits Terra.





Next is Emily de Molly Enchanted Isle with Orly Monster Mash (2012 untried).





This is Picture Polish Believe with Illyrian Bubblegum. The Picture Polish is just meh, can't even tell what colour it is and I'm not a fan. I do like Bubblegum though.





Next up is Glam Polish The Phantom Flakie (incidentally, happy Star Wars Day!)






This is Cupcake Polish Thank You Peaches with ILNP Fame.





My current mani is Ethereal Lacquer Phantasm (over black) with Tonic Verklempt. The Tonic is actually an oops, it's darker than Verklempt is supposed to be, but it's not as dark as the official Oops version. I bought this first and always thought it was an oops, and eventually managed to get a replacement, and that is quite a bit lighter than this. I do like this one too, but ended up selling the official Oops as it was too dark for my liking.


----------



## boschicka (May 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone buying from Tonic today? I will hold out until the next release so I can combine orders, she said these new colours will remain in stock through June.  I did place an order from Girly Bits yesterday, they have a 20% off sale on all GB polishes (or 25% off the NOLA exclusives one), bought 6 polishes, the discount effectively cancelled out the shipping charge, so I'm happy with that. I said I wasn't buying from PPU, but the Dreamland polish is calling my name, so I will get that, but nothing else.  I've been trying to decide whether I want anything from Femme Fatale and there is a polish I like, and I actually won a $10 voucher in the FB group, but they haven't e-mailed it to me yet, so not sure if I'll have it before the end of the presale. If I don't get it, I might pass and save it for something else next month.  I think I will be buying a good few polishes from EdM at the end of this month and maybe also from PfD if I don't find a fairy for her Indie Shop exclusive (and if she has it in the shop afterwards). Trying to be good sucks though.


I purchased the new Tonics.  I didn't purchase any of the neons the first round, so I knew I'd reach free shipping this time.

I need to look at all the shops offering the NOLA discount.  20% off is a nice deal at Girly Bits.

I purchased the Ethereal and Turtle Tootsie polishes from PPU. Both purples of course.

I think I'll grab Unseen Arts from Femme Fatale and Amazonia (a past fiend exclusive) b/c I have a $5 coupon I have yet to use.  I hope you get your voucher soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's good, well done! Which ones did you get? I quite liked the look of the magnetic one, but didn't bother.



My order was:

Open The Gate
Near MorningFar From HomeMuspelheimHelheimSpace QueenTowards The Storm


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone buying from Tonic today? I will hold out until the next release so I can combine orders, she said these new colours will remain in stock through June.
> 
> I did place an order from Girly Bits yesterday, they have a 20% off sale on all GB polishes (or 25% off the NOLA exclusives one), bought 6 polishes, the discount effectively cancelled out the shipping charge, so I'm happy with that.
> 
> ...



No, I'm skipping this too - in all honesty, there's just one I really love, so no great urgency.
I like that Dreamland too, but this dental bill is killing me, so skipping that too.
I too am trying to be good, and it does indeed suck!  Be strong!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Finally got a bit of time to post some mani pictures. First up is China Glaze Galactic Gray with Girly Bits Terra.
> 
> View attachment 66128
> View attachment 66129
> ...



These are nice!  The green is so springy!  And I love the Glam, happy Star Wars day to you too!
Ethereal looks nice over black, and Bubblegum is very cool too.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I purchased the new Tonics.  I didn't purchase any of the neons the first round, so I knew I'd reach free shipping this time.
> 
> I need to look at all the shops offering the NOLA discount.  20% off is a nice deal at Girly Bits.
> 
> ...




I bought the neons, so there wasn't enough left for free shipping this time around. I'm sure they'll have a restock again soon since Lindsey said they had a lot left over from Polish Con. 

I find Ethereal's polishes a bit boring and repetitive, it always seems to be some sort of UP/UP sister pigment with purple or sheer blue. JReine is the same, she doesn't seem to be able to come up with anything other than UP. Meh. 

I got the voucher and bought Unseen Arts and also Glass Palace. Hope I like them both.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My order was:
> 
> Open The GateNear MorningFar From HomeMuspelheimHelheimSpace QueenTowards The Storm



Ooh, I'd definitely be interested in swapping for Far From Home please.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2019)

Not sure anyone cares, but Enchanted Polish released 2 new Star Wars duos yesterday (and re-released In a Galaxy / Far, Far Away, but that's sold out now). I'm not buying them, both have glitters and black/grey/red, really not my colours. I actually hate these duos, I usually like one, but can't be bothered to buy both, although this time I don't like any.


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Not sure anyone cares, but Enchanted Polish released 2 new Star Wars duos yesterday (and re-released In a Galaxy / Far, Far Away, but that's sold out now). I'm not buying them, both have glitters and black/grey/red, really not my colours. I actually hate these duos, I usually like one, but can't be bothered to buy both, although this time I don't like any.


Agreed. I think anything sold as a set should also be available individually. Discount the set, have a little surcharge on the individual items, whatever, and we all win.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Agreed. I think anything sold as a set should also be available individually. Discount the set, have a little surcharge on the individual items, whatever, and we all win.



She likes doing these stupid sets, I don't think she would ever listen. 

Another thing I struggle with when it comes to her polishes is that every single polish costs $16. Ingredients vary greatly when it comes to prices, surely a plain creme shouldn't cost the same as a holo polish or one with flakies? Tonic's neons cost $10, the more fancy UP/magnetic/thermal/flakie polishes sell for $12-16. Makes sense to me. 

I am genuinely surprised she's still in business, would love to know how much polish she actually sells. Based on the activity in the groups, it can't be much.


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I bought the neons, so there wasn't enough left for free shipping this time around. I'm sure they'll have a restock again soon since Lindsey said they had a lot left over from Polish Con.
> 
> I find Ethereal's polishes a bit boring and repetitive, it always seems to be some sort of UP/UP sister pigment with purple or sheer blue. JReine is the same, she doesn't seem to be able to come up with anything other than UP. Meh.
> 
> I got the voucher and bought Unseen Arts and also Glass Palace. Hope I like them both.



Glad you got your voucher.

As for boring polishes and being repetitive, I think that's a fair assessment. The UP thing is definitely overblown. I have my own repetitive problem with purple/burgundy polishes and buying the same dang thing over and over.


----------



## boschicka (May 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> She likes doing these stupid sets, I don't think she would ever listen.
> 
> Another thing I struggle with when it comes to her polishes is that every single polish costs $16. Ingredients vary greatly when it comes to prices, surely a plain creme shouldn't cost the same as a holo polish or one with flakies? Tonic's neons cost $10, the more fancy UP/magnetic/thermal/flakie polishes sell for $12-16. Makes sense to me.
> 
> I am genuinely surprised she's still in business, would love to know how much polish she actually sells. Based on the activity in the groups, it can't be much.



Yes, how Vapid is closing but Enchanted is still going is a mystery.


----------



## Anitacska (May 5, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yes, how Vapid is closing but Enchanted is still going is a mystery.



Ha! Good point. Maybe because her polishes are hugely overpriced, so she makes a lot of profit even if she doesn't sell much?


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2019)

Ugh, there's yet another Illyrian proto launch tonight. I can't keep up with this! Anyone buying? I like the purple/duochrome one, but I don't think I'll buy it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I bought the neons, so there wasn't enough left for free shipping this time around. I'm sure they'll have a restock again soon since Lindsey said they had a lot left over from Polish Con.
> 
> I find Ethereal's polishes a bit boring and repetitive, it always seems to be some sort of UP/UP sister pigment with purple or sheer blue. JReine is the same, she doesn't seem to be able to come up with anything other than UP. Meh.
> 
> I got the voucher and bought Unseen Arts and also Glass Palace. Hope I like them both.



I keep looking at the new Ethereals but I agree they're just not quite special enough for me to click buy!
Yay for voucher, hope indeed you love them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I'd definitely be interested in swapping for Far From Home please.



Absolutely!  Though with her shipping times, lord knows when I'll get it...


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Not sure anyone cares, but Enchanted Polish released 2 new Star Wars duos yesterday (and re-released In a Galaxy / Far, Far Away, but that's sold out now). I'm not buying them, both have glitters and black/grey/red, really not my colours. I actually hate these duos, I usually like one, but can't be bothered to buy both, although this time I don't like any.



I saw those, but not tempted.  Blacks again!  I like the non-black from the older duo, but I'm pretty much over EP it seems.  Although I have an open mind for the future!
I do agree about her duos, why???


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> She likes doing these stupid sets, I don't think she would ever listen.
> 
> Another thing I struggle with when it comes to her polishes is that every single polish costs $16. Ingredients vary greatly when it comes to prices, surely a plain creme shouldn't cost the same as a holo polish or one with flakies? Tonic's neons cost $10, the more fancy UP/magnetic/thermal/flakie polishes sell for $12-16. Makes sense to me.
> 
> I am genuinely surprised she's still in business, would love to know how much polish she actually sells. Based on the activity in the groups, it can't be much.



Agree on the pricing, awfully expensive and no rhyme or reason to why the cheap style shimmers cost the same as the exotics.
I didn't realise the groups were all gone quiet now too, I knew the old mania was gone but I thought most of the hardcore fanatics were there for life.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Glad you got your voucher.
> 
> As for boring polishes and being repetitive, I think that's a fair assessment. The UP thing is definitely overblown. I have my own repetitive problem with purple/burgundy polishes and buying the same dang thing over and over.



Totally agree, and I'm pretty sure I have five different brands of every variety.  I'm getting pickier, but I still find it hard to resist a red flakey polish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, there's yet another Illyrian proto launch tonight. I can't keep up with this! Anyone buying? I like the purple/duochrome one, but I don't think I'll buy it.



I just don't know at this point.  I bought Jet Fuel from a group member, so that's at Stackry today.  All alone.  So I'm thinking of getting a couple I want.  I started out wanting Where We Are that I missed last time, and Iris.  Two seemed manageable.  But then I saw the live swatch video and Iris seemed a bit too pale for me, though very pretty.  And I loved the Gaia swatch she did.  But I haven't liked it in pictures.  So now I'm confused.  Hecate's nice, but not unique enough while I'm meant to be saving for my big dental bill.  So now... I don't know!  Buy just the one?  Buy all three?  Aargh, and the new ones are not coming back, so no BIB for them either.  I see she wants to just do prototypes in future, so I guess ninja fingers, luck of the draw, and three or four colours at a time will be the future - and since I like to ship to UK if possible, that becomes expensive, much prefer to get a load in one order.  
Why do my favourite brands always go like this???
Never mind, third world problems!  I see myself doing my usual mad clicking and ending up with at least those three, I have no self control!


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just don't know at this point.  I bought Jet Fuel from a group member, so that's at Stackry today.  All alone.  So I'm thinking of getting a couple I want.  I started out wanting Where We Are that I missed last time, and Iris.  Two seemed manageable.  But then I saw the live swatch video and Iris seemed a bit too pale for me, though very pretty.  And I loved the Gaia swatch she did.  But I haven't liked it in pictures.  So now I'm confused.  Hecate's nice, but not unique enough while I'm meant to be saving for my big dental bill.  So now... I don't know!  Buy just the one?  Buy all three?  Aargh, and the new ones are not coming back, so no BIB for them either.  I see she wants to just do prototypes in future, so I guess ninja fingers, luck of the draw, and three or four colours at a time will be the future - and since I like to ship to UK if possible, that becomes expensive, much prefer to get a load in one order.
> Why do my favourite brands always go like this???
> Never mind, third world problems!  I see myself doing my usual mad clicking and ending up with at least those three, I have no self control!



I don't like this new system one bit. Also a new restock every week or two with just a few days' notice? Nah. There are other brands I've been planning on buying from and I've gone over my budget for this month anyway, so I'm not buying.


----------



## Anitacska (May 10, 2019)

Speaking of other brands, my Girly Bits order arrived in no time. They're all so pretty as well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't like this new system one bit. Also a new restock every week or two with just a few days' notice? Nah. There are other brands I've been planning on buying from and I've gone over my budget for this month anyway, so I'm not buying.



Well I watched the swatch video again with sound and realised that I was mistaken - I don't like Gaia at all, it's the HHC custom!  Iris still looks way too pale for me so I think I'll be getting just the one to add to Jet Fuel at Stackry.  Fine by me!  I thought I might be tempted once I saw swatching of Ships Are Sailing, but it's another that I don't want, so again money saved.  
I totally agree about the new way she's releasing - I'd rather have 20 once every 2 months, than 3 every week.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of other brands, my Girly Bits order arrived in no time. They're all so pretty as well.
> 
> View attachment 66150


Lovely!  The first two are stunning colours, enjoy.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I watched the swatch video again with sound and realised that I was mistaken - I don't like Gaia at all, it's the HHC custom!  Iris still looks way too pale for me so I think I'll be getting just the one to add to Jet Fuel at Stackry.  Fine by me!  I thought I might be tempted once I saw swatching of Ships Are Sailing, but it's another that I don't want, so again money saved.
> I totally agree about the new way she's releasing - I'd rather have 20 once every 2 months, than 3 every week.



I was wondering about Gaia, it's my least favourite of the 3. I also like the HHC exclusive one, but not sure if I'll buy it. I hardly buy from HHC nowadays, always talk myself out for some reason. 

Did you buy anything in the end?


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  The first two are stunning colours, enjoy.



Thanks! And they're full of gorgeous flakies too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I was wondering about Gaia, it's my least favourite of the 3. I also like the HHC exclusive one, but not sure if I'll buy it. I hardly buy from HHC nowadays, always talk myself out for some reason.
> 
> Did you buy anything in the end?



I ended up getting just the single one I planned to.  They were all there but I was restrained for once.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2019)

It's taken me all week to get round to sorting this week's mani pics out!  Polished for Days Light up the Darkness:







Thanks for this one Anita, I love it!  It's got shimmer and multichrome and holo and flakies and all kinds of goodness... 
But it's very harmonious for all that.  Not sure why the last two pics decided to rotate all by themselves...


----------



## elkaknits (May 12, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of other brands, my Girly Bits order arrived in no time. They're all so pretty as well.
> 
> View attachment 66150



love that cool toned lilac/pink (on my monitor). I don't have many girly bits.  Maybe I even have none but you recommend the formula?  

ARGH never mind!  I spent 2 days--TWO WHOLE DAYS--looking for a particular polish for my manicure and am feeling as I have way too too many.  I am thinking of doing a huge purge or something. And I keep saying that and not doing it because polish is pretty


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I ended up getting just the single one I planned to.  They were all there but I was restrained for once.



Well done! I'm resisting Hecate. Wish it had sold out already. But I'm going to remain strong, it would cost me about $18 with shipping and fees. I'm talking myself out of the HHC one too, PfD is releasing one that looks quite similar. Need to save up for EdM and Tonic and PPU as by the looks of it, I'm going to want a good few in June.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's taken me all week to get round to sorting this week's mani pics out!  Polished for Days Light up the Darkness:
> View attachment 66152
> View attachment 66153
> View attachment 66154
> ...



You're welcome! It looks great on you. I haven't worn this one yet.


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2019)

elkaknits said:


> love that cool toned lilac/pink (on my monitor). I don't have many girly bits.  Maybe I even have none but you recommend the formula?
> 
> ARGH never mind!  I spent 2 days--TWO WHOLE DAYS--looking for a particular polish for my manicure and am feeling as I have way too too many.  I am thinking of doing a huge purge or something. And I keep saying that and not doing it because polish is pretty



Oh yes, absolutely! Girly Bits is one of my favourite brands, I've been buying them since 2013. And Pam, the maker is really lovely. The one you were referring to is Reveal, it's a thermal UP polish.

I think we all have way too much polish, it doesn't stop me from buying though!


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2019)

Here are a few recent manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer You Got My Attention with Illyrian Polish Morpheus. Absolutely love the Illyrian and the colour of the Lilypad is gorgeous, but I didn't realise it had flakies in it and it just looks weird and bumpy. 






Next is Chanel Tentation with KIKO 261, both 2012 untrieds. Love the Chanel very much. 





This is Lilypad Lacquer Violet Moon with Polished for Days Bibbidi Bobbidi Boo.






My current mani is Lilypad Lacquer Tanzanite Twinkle with Tonic Polish Oops! MFA-PI9. I got myself a large magnet that I can rest my finger on instead of hovering over the wet nail and it works really well. Still a bit of a faff, but I'm actually looking forward to using more magnetic polishes now. Also love the flakies in this one. 








I've decided that I'm going to use all the remaining 2012 untrieds in the next few weeks, I think I have about 40 left and I really need the drawer I moved them into, so going forward I will only be using those (and maybe a different polish for the accents if I can't match them up with each other). There are a few nice colours left in there and a few less interesting ones, but I will tackle every single one of them. 

On another note, I went shopping today while my daughter and friend were watching a film (I was taxi), and picked up these polishes in Hema. The pink one says top coat, but it looks pretty opaque to me. They only cost about £1.50 anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2019)

elkaknits said:


> love that cool toned lilac/pink (on my monitor). I don't have many girly bits.  Maybe I even have none but you recommend the formula?
> 
> ARGH never mind!  I spent 2 days--TWO WHOLE DAYS--looking for a particular polish for my manicure and am feeling as I have way too too many.  I am thinking of doing a huge purge or something. And I keep saying that and not doing it because polish is pretty



Don't get rid of polish - make a spreadsheet!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few recent manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer You Got My Attention with Illyrian Polish Morpheus. Absolutely love the Illyrian and the colour of the Lilypad is gorgeous, but I didn't realise it had flakies in it and it just looks weird and bumpy.
> 
> View attachment 66158
> View attachment 66159
> ...



Love these!  The first Lilypad purple is beautiful, and Morpheus is lovely.  The pinks look great.  The blues are pretty, and yay for a working Tonic magnetic!  
Nice mini haul too, I've given those up!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 13, 2019)

My new mani is Takko Lacquer Alexandrite:






This is really nice, and has a bit of a purple/pink shimmer going on that's hard to capture.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love these!  The first Lilypad purple is beautiful, and Morpheus is lovely.  The pinks look great.  The blues are pretty, and yay for a working Tonic magnetic!
> Nice mini haul too, I've given those up!



Thanks. It wasn't so much that the Tonic magnetics weren't working well, it was partly that I struggled to get them to work and also found that those topcoats were just not that exciting. 

I like picking up cheap polish once in a while, I feel less guilty than when I order $12 bottle ones from the US, hahaha.

Speaking of which, I ended up ordering the HHC Illyrian and got the DRK magnetic to go with it. Still resisting Hecate though....


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Takko Lacquer Alexandrite:
> View attachment 66176
> View attachment 66177
> 
> ...



Ooh pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (May 20, 2019)

As I said, I'm now using my remaining 2012 untrieds, so here are 3 manis. First up is OPI Sit Under the Apple Tree with Milani Hi-Tech. The OPI was really sheer. It's also a bit more green than my pictures show.





Next is Hits Mari Moon Unconventional, over black. My daughter accidentally cut my ring finger nail off, I was holding a branch for her to cut flowers off and she somehow (and I still don't know how) cut into my nail, right at the start of the free edge. Luckily she didn't cut into the live part or my finger, but still... 






My current mani (about to be changed) is Topshop Hidden Treasure (2012 untried) with Lollipop Posse Lacquer  Our Lady of the Trees (not 2012 untried). Not very happy with it, they looked closer when I tested them on a nail wheel, also the Lollipop is a bit meh. I do like the Topshop one and it was only 2 coats and no black undie needed. 





And here's a tiny little haul from a destash:




On that note, I went a bit crazy and ordered loads from PfD, including the TIS exclusive duo and several from the last 2 collections. I also want a lot from EdM, but I'll need to see if she's offering any discounts, she said it's the anniversary sale, so hoping for a good amount off. I like a lot of the newest collection and several from the past two. Plus apparently there'll be 10 LE's, but she hasn't shown them yet. Oh dear.


----------



## Anitacska (May 21, 2019)

I see Illyrian is doing yet another mystery bag launch this Friday. I don't get it why she can't do one launch every month or so. Also, the mystery bags cost pretty much the same as normal, I'm not forking out $35 or so for 3 unseen polishes. Ugh.

And Glam Polish is coming out with another big collection. Luckily, I only really like one of the polishes and will probably not bother again. 

Also the colour scheme of the new Femme Fatale collection is greens and browns, so I think I'm safe there too. 

Oh and forgot to ask, did you see the new EP duo? Fire & Ice. It's another hard pass for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> As I said, I'm now using my remaining 2012 untrieds, so here are 3 manis. First up is OPI Sit Under the Apple Tree with Milani Hi-Tech. The OPI was really sheer. It's also a bit more green than my pictures show.
> 
> View attachment 66182
> View attachment 66183
> ...


I like most of these (not the first OPI green one though!).  I'm not a fan of OPI polishes, though I do have a few.
Pretty FF, hope it lives up to the bottle!
I've been wanting some PfDs for a while, but I'm still on my alleged no buy kick, I seldom resist everything, but so far I have held off on PfD.  EdM have had some stunners recently, very tempted too but again can't afford for now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I see Illyrian is doing yet another mystery bag launch this Friday. I don't get it why she can't do one launch every month or so. Also, the mystery bags cost pretty much the same as normal, I'm not forking out $35 or so for 3 unseen polishes. Ugh.
> 
> And Glam Polish is coming out with another big collection. Luckily, I only really like one of the polishes and will probably not bother again.
> 
> ...


Oh FFS, I can't do all these mystery polishes either, and it's not cheap to ship either.  Grrr, I'm out I guess (unless I fail to resist again, they are at least my current favourite brand!).  Depressingly, I like a load of Glams, I've skipped loads too, but it's scary expensive to get the lot, so not sure what I'll do, probably wait again.  Unless I don't.
The EPs were an easy skip, not my colours at all.  I think I'm finally over them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 21, 2019)

This week I'm wearing MUA 14 (a nice metallic red) completely swamped by Indigo Bananas SF25+ holo topcoat.  It's more murky pink now!







I used the MUA loads in my pre-indie days, and I thought one more mani would finish it.  It didn't...  
And I reckon the topper is quite good, but not on such a saturated colour.  Must try to remember to go paler next time!


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh FFS, I can't do all these mystery polishes either, and it's not cheap to ship either.  Grrr, I'm out I guess (unless I fail to resist again, they are at least my current favourite brand!).  Depressingly, I like a load of Glams, I've skipped loads too, but it's scary expensive to get the lot, so not sure what I'll do, probably wait again.  Unless I don't.
> The EPs were an easy skip, not my colours at all.  I think I'm finally over them!



I do like some of the new Glams, but I feel they're all a bit samey now, and I would rather spend my money elsewhere seeing that I can't buy everything. EdM and PfD are definitely in my top 5 right now, so my money is going there instead. They also offer free shipping which Glam doesn't and their shipping really adds up, whether to my US postbox or through the UK store. 

Yeah, I definitely think I'm over EP.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing MUA 14 (a nice metallic red) completely swamped by Indigo Bananas SF25+ holo topcoat.  It's more murky pink now!
> View attachment 66190
> View attachment 66191
> 
> ...



This looks cool, but I see what you mean, it doesn't really look red. I also have that topcoat and another one from IB, plus probably another 5 holo topcoats, hahaha. Don't use them at all often though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2019)

Since I have 2 minutes to myself, here's my current mani: China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes topped with Inglot 302 and Femme Fatale Crown of Ribbons. The China Glaze and Inglot were my 2012 untrieds. The Inglot is a very sheer pink topper with green to blue shimmer. The FF is actually quite opaque and doesn't look very different despite being on top of a very bright neon pink.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2019)

My Illyrian package arrived at Stackry yesterday, minus Open the Gate, but I see that the pigment should be with Vanessa soon, so hopefully they'll be able to send it out before my box needs emptying. Not too thrilled about the extra $2 consolidation charge, but I figured it's best to ensure I get the rest rather than have to wait ages for them and OTG.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This looks cool, but I see what you mean, it doesn't really look red. I also have that topcoat and another one from IB, plus probably another 5 holo topcoats, hahaha. Don't use them at all often though.



I have all four IB SF topcoats, but I didn't feel the need to buy any more than that!  This is the first time I've used one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Since I have 2 minutes to myself, here's my current mani: China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes topped with Inglot 302 and Femme Fatale Crown of Ribbons. The China Glaze and Inglot were my 2012 untrieds. The Inglot is a very sheer pink topper with green to blue shimmer. The FF is actually quite opaque and doesn't look very different despite being on top of a very bright neon pink.
> 
> View attachment 66194
> View attachment 66195
> ...



Can't say I'm sold on this one I'm afraid, though the shimmer looks quite cool in the shade shot.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Illyrian package arrived at Stackry yesterday, minus Open the Gate, but I see that the pigment should be with Vanessa soon, so hopefully they'll be able to send it out before my box needs emptying. Not too thrilled about the extra $2 consolidation charge, but I figured it's best to ensure I get the rest rather than have to wait ages for them and OTG.



Mine arrived at home yesterday, she's going to have to shell out for international shipping to get OTG to me.  If she did order combining, she could put it in with my other proto coming to Stackry soon, but since she can't be bothered and doesn't answer emails, she'll just have to send it to the UK!  There are a couple of the re-releases for tonight I fancy, so I'll give it a go to get them, and if I do I'll add the mystery bag.  I'm so bored with not shopping, I had to re-think.  I'm expecting a temporary pay rise next month, got an email confirming it today, so I also celebrated with a small Harlow order for PfDs, she offered me a 10% discount, and I still got free shipping, so what the hell!  
I'm pretty sure I'll be going for a few of the Glams I want as well.  I'm rubbish at resistance.  It feels like forever since the dental stuff curtailed me.


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have all four IB SF topcoats, but I didn't feel the need to buy any more than that!  This is the first time I've used one.



Do you not have Enchanted Djinn in a Bottle? That's my go to holo topcoat. And one of my most used polishes! Also Instant Galaxy and Rainbow Juice (with pulp) are good too, they have bigger holo flakes in them. I also have some tinted holo topcoats from Nail Nation 3000, yellow, pink, purple, blue and green I think, those are good for not dulling the colour underneath.


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Can't say I'm sold on this one I'm afraid, though the shimmer looks quite cool in the shade shot.



It's okay. I liked it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Mine arrived at home yesterday, she's going to have to shell out for international shipping to get OTG to me.  If she did order combining, she could put it in with my other proto coming to Stackry soon, but since she can't be bothered and doesn't answer emails, she'll just have to send it to the UK!  There are a couple of the re-releases for tonight I fancy, so I'll give it a go to get them, and if I do I'll add the mystery bag.  I'm so bored with not shopping, I had to re-think.  I'm expecting a temporary pay rise next month, got an email confirming it today, so I also celebrated with a small Harlow order for PfDs, she offered me a 10% discount, and I still got free shipping, so what the hell!
> I'm pretty sure I'll be going for a few of the Glams I want as well.  I'm rubbish at resistance.  It feels like forever since the dental stuff curtailed me.



That is so stupid. Have you tried e-mailing Amy instead? But then again, why bother to offer a solution to save her money when she can't do the same for you? I passed on the release, didn't fancy fighting for a couple of very limited stock (well, I only really liked Circus) and definitely wasn't interested in paying $37 for 3 mysteries. Did you order in the end? 

Yay for the pay rise! And new PfDs! Mine are already at Stackry! Still have about 2 weeks left until I have to empty my box though. The EdMs might still make it there if I order on Monday. She said there won't be a discount code as not everything is going to be on sale, and I have most of her older stuff, so might not order as much as I was planning to. The new LEs will be reduced which is good, but I only want 2 or 3. I'll probably order enough for free delivery, but not as much as I was planning on, currently have 16 polishes in my cart not including any of the new release!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Do you not have Enchanted Djinn in a Bottle? That's my go to holo topcoat. And one of my most used polishes! Also Instant Galaxy and Rainbow Juice (with pulp) are good too, they have bigger holo flakes in them. I also have some tinted holo topcoats from Nail Nation 3000, yellow, pink, purple, blue and green I think, those are good for not dulling the colour underneath.



I don't believe I have any of those EP top coats!  I think I have a Takko one with pink microflakes (Dances with Unicorns), and I definitely have 3 of the Nailnation coloured ones (not on purpose, I just bought the red, but got the green and black as freebies if I remember rightly).  I resisted Djinn because I was told when it came out that it was no different from one of the IB ones I already had.  I think I always wanted RJwP, but I don't think I ever got it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That is so stupid. Have you tried e-mailing Amy instead? But then again, why bother to offer a solution to save her money when she can't do the same for you? I passed on the release, didn't fancy fighting for a couple of very limited stock (well, I only really liked Circus) and definitely wasn't interested in paying $37 for 3 mysteries. Did you order in the end?
> 
> Yay for the pay rise! And new PfDs! Mine are already at Stackry! Still have about 2 weeks left until I have to empty my box though. The EdMs might still make it there if I order on Monday. She said there won't be a discount code as not everything is going to be on sale, and I have most of her older stuff, so might not order as much as I was planning to. The new LEs will be reduced which is good, but I only want 2 or 3. I'll probably order enough for free delivery, but not as much as I was planning on, currently have 16 polishes in my cart not including any of the new release!



To be honest, I get frustrated trying to contact them with my own problems, if Vanessa was more helpful I'd probably have tried again for this, but the lack of response always winds me up.  I should dump them really, but I'm into the polishes for now.  And at least I know what to expect!  I would hope Amy would be more helpful if I had a problem with something, fortunately thus far all my orders haven't needed CS.  I did order in the end, got Charybdis and Blood Moon with the MB, and UK shipping.


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> To be honest, I get frustrated trying to contact them with my own problems, if Vanessa was more helpful I'd probably have tried again for this, but the lack of response always winds me up.  I should dump them really, but I'm into the polishes for now.  And at least I know what to expect!  I would hope Amy would be more helpful if I had a problem with something, fortunately thus far all my orders haven't needed CS.  I did order in the end, got Charybdis and Blood Moon with the MB, and UK shipping.



Can't blame you. I would do the same too. 

I'll be interested to see what the mystery bag polishes look like. There's another restock at the end of next week, apparently some BIB shades will be included, I really hope Sanguine comes back this time.


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2019)

Well, the EdM sale wasn't as good as I had hoped, it didn't include the latest 3 releases (except for one polish, strangely), so I only ordered some LEs that were half price and some of the older discounted polishes, as well as Near and Far, One More Reason and Limerick from the latest releases for the free shipping. But it's not too bad, I got 11 polishes for $73. 

Tonic have announced that there'll be no new releases in June and everything is staying in the store (take note Illyrian!) until then, so I will only order in July when the next lot come out. It has freed up a bit of my budget for PPU, Femme Fatale (only want one polish though) and possibly something else (loving some of the new ILNPs right now). Or maybe I could be good and save the money, but we'll see how that goes...


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Can't blame you. I would do the same too.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what the mystery bag polishes look like. There's another restock at the end of next week, apparently some BIB shades will be included, I really hope Sanguine comes back this time.


Interesting, I didn't see that was coming, I hope Sanguine comes back too, there are a few I'd like but that's one of my top wishlist items.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Well, the EdM sale wasn't as good as I had hoped, it didn't include the latest 3 releases (except for one polish, strangely), so I only ordered some LEs that were half price and some of the older discounted polishes, as well as Near and Far, One More Reason and Limerick from the latest releases for the free shipping. But it's not too bad, I got 11 polishes for $73.
> 
> Tonic have announced that there'll be no new releases in June and everything is staying in the store (take note Illyrian!) until then, so I will only order in July when the next lot come out. It has freed up a bit of my budget for PPU, Femme Fatale (only want one polish though) and possibly something else (loving some of the new ILNPs right now). Or maybe I could be good and save the money, but we'll see how that goes...



Shame about the sale not including all the stuff you wanted - but a good deal on what you got, and some money for other things is always handy.  I hear you on the Tonic attitude to selling vs Illyrian!  And again, good to save a bit.  Have you seen the PPU polishes?  I've been looking but haven't found anything yet, apart from a few individual shades.  I'm not fussed on the new ILNPs either - but I did buy a fair few Glams tonight, not so many of the new ones, but a load I've been after from previous releases.  I had an even bigger list, but I trimmed it ruthlessly, the others can wait till another time, or not at all maybe.  (I had 16 on my list, got 10, can't even afford that really but... did it anyway!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2019)

This week I've been wearing Illyrian Alfheim:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Shame about the sale not including all the stuff you wanted - but a good deal on what you got, and some money for other things is always handy.  I hear you on the Tonic attitude to selling vs Illyrian!  And again, good to save a bit.  Have you seen the PPU polishes?  I've been looking but haven't found anything yet, apart from a few individual shades.  I'm not fussed on the new ILNPs either - but I did buy a fair few Glams tonight, not so many of the new ones, but a load I've been after from previous releases.  I had an even bigger list, but I trimmed it ruthlessly, the others can wait till another time, or not at all maybe.  (I had 16 on my list, got 10, can't even afford that really but... did it anyway!)



Ooh, which Glams did you buy? I passed again. I think I'll just rely on you for some swaps when it comes to Glams. I liked two of the newest release, but again not enough to fork out all that money. 

Instead I ended up buying 3 Femme Fatales, as I realised I had $15 store credit, so only cost £13 in the end for the lot. 

And then I got a 10% code from ILNP that also worked on the new, already discounted releases, plus had $6.55 worth of points, so placed a big order. Shouldn't have, but the discount was too tempting. I paid £109 for 15 polishes, that's pretty good, right? 

I will try and curb my PPU list, there are a good few that I like, although some are looking a bit samey now, so will try and be ruthless.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Illyrian Alfheim:
> View attachment 66207
> View attachment 66208



Pretty! I don't have this.

Have you seen the news on Mochi and Candy Floss? Both have faded to pink, so they'll be sending out codes for free polishes to those who bought them. I think they should refund really, but of course that would hurt them more, so instead you can get one or two free polishes. I guess it's still better than nothing. Still not too impressed, especially as at first Vanessa tried to brush off Mochi as not faded. But once someone showed her a swatch comparison, she backed down.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2019)

Here are this week's manis. Chugging through my 2012 untrieds, I've actually enjoyed most of these polishes, maybe except for one or two. 

First is Missguided Misslead (2012 untried, magazine freebie) with Polish Me Silly Lite Brite.





Next is Color Club Sky High (2012 untried) with Femme Fatale Suspended Starlight (one of my oldest untried FFs).






This one is China Glaze Awakening (2012 untried) with Femme Fatale Prim & Copper. I really loved the China Glaze, it's so pretty.







Next up is Zoya Zuza (2012 untried) with Glam Polish I Will Keep These Lights Up Till the Day I Die! Liked the Zoya, loved the Glam so much! Officially one of my most favourite toppers.






My current mani is Nails Inc Clifford Street with Topshop Dazzle crackle polish. Both 2012 untrieds. I really like the Nails Inc (reminds me of Tonic Pepper without the UP), but the crackle polish is a bit of a fail. 





I also did my toes last night, but haven't taken pictures yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, which Glams did you buy? I passed again. I think I'll just rely on you for some swaps when it comes to Glams. I liked two of the newest release, but again not enough to fork out all that money.
> 
> Instead I ended up buying 3 Femme Fatales, as I realised I had $15 store credit, so only cost £13 in the end for the lot.
> 
> ...



That's a really good deal for the ILNPs, look forward to seeing them.  I have a list of 3 or 4 PPUs, not sure if I'll go for them or not.  I do like the PfD.
My Glam order:

I'd Rather Be A Mermaid 
Make Waves You Rock My Boat! GOD OF THUNDER KNOWHERE END GAME Carry Moonbeams Home In A Jar 
Paws Off What Doesn't Belong To You 2.0 
Good Show, Mr Kowalski 2.0 
The Path Of Night 

Swaps are fine!  We should look into that soon!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Pretty! I don't have this.
> 
> Have you seen the news on Mochi and Candy Floss? Both have faded to pink, so they'll be sending out codes for free polishes to those who bought them. I think they should refund really, but of course that would hurt them more, so instead you can get one or two free polishes. I guess it's still better than nothing. Still not too impressed, especially as at first Vanessa tried to brush off Mochi as not faded. But once someone showed her a swatch comparison, she backed down.


I did get a code for Candy Floss (mine is very pink, I just thought I'd misremembered what it looked like!).  I don't have Mochi.  I like getting a free polish though!  I think my OTG is coming with my MB order from what she posted, funny how she can combine orders when it suits her...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are this week's manis. Chugging through my 2012 untrieds, I've actually enjoyed most of these polishes, maybe except for one or two.
> 
> First is Missguided Misslead (2012 untried, magazine freebie) with Polish Me Silly Lite Brite.
> 
> ...



Well done!  I love some of these - both FFs and the China Glaze particularly.  I hate crackle polishes, I gave all mine away a few months ago, doesn't look too bad in your mani though!  I just never got on with them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Illyrian Last Phase:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a really good deal for the ILNPs, look forward to seeing them.  I have a list of 3 or 4 PPUs, not sure if I'll go for them or not.  I do like the PfD.
> My Glam order:
> 
> I'd Rather Be A Mermaid Make WavesYou Rock My Boat!GOD OF THUNDERKNOWHEREEND GAMECarry Moonbeams Home In A Jar Paws Off What Doesn't Belong To You 2.0 Good Show, Mr Kowalski 2.0 The Path Of Night
> ...



I love I'd Rather Be a Mermaid, so would definitely be interested in that and also Carry Moonbeams Home in a Jar. I'll check the others. 

I've had next to no time to myself lately, but will try to sort out the swap soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did get a code for Candy Floss (mine is very pink, I just thought I'd misremembered what it looked like!).  I don't have Mochi.  I like getting a free polish though!  I think my OTG is coming with my MB order from what she posted, funny how she can combine orders when it suits her...



Hmm, that is funny! Mine is due at Stackry tomorrow, I should've emptied out my postbox already, but an extra 2 days won't kill me. I thought I was being quite good, but turns out I'll have 47 polishes (plus a topcoat) in there ready to leave once OTG arrives. Oops. 

Sanguine is coming out tomorrow, now I have a dilemma, not sure what else to get. The code i was given is for 2 polishes and can't be split up, but don't really need anything else. I guess I could just keep it for later and pay for Sanguine this time. Will have a think.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  I love some of these - both FFs and the China Glaze particularly.  I hate crackle polishes, I gave all mine away a few months ago, doesn't look too bad in your mani though!  I just never got on with them.



Thank you. I have a light yellow gold 17 crackle polish that I really like and have used several times, but this one wasn't great. Oh well, it was still quite fun and is probably my last unused one anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Illyrian Last Phase:
> View attachment 66230
> View attachment 66231
> View attachment 66232



Very pretty! Looks like you're on an Illyrian kick this month. I try to use one a month, it's one of the brands with the highest untrieds ratio in my stash.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 8, 2019)

So I ended up ordering Sanguine and 2 of the very limited polishes (Dream Star and Outer Space). My code was for $29.50, so included 3.50 shipping. Yay! I'm a bit confused now though as they said they'll even refund the extra 75 cents shipping that was charged on top for the 3rd polish. Not complaining, obviously, but would've been perfectly happy to pay that.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2019)

Well, I'm confused now, just got a $3.50 refund from Illyrian. I thought the code already contained the shipping discount, but I'm not complaining. After all, I had to pay $2 consolidation for Open the Gate because they sent it separately.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2019)

Incidentally, my Stackry stuff is due by Friday. I'm really excited about it, 48 polishes plus a topcoat. I've been really bad! I'll have to try much harder next month. 

The only things I've received lately is this. I bought it in a destash, so happy I got it, I passed on the FTLOP box this was in and regretted it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2019)

Stackry delivery! (Actually came on Thursday.) Plus Illyrian Fallen that I bought off someone in a UK group.






I love the PfDs the most, so many pretty flakies! The Tonics and Illyrians are very nice too, OTG is gorgeous! I accidentally ordered an EdM that I already had, hope I can sell it. 

Anne, have you got your Illyrian mystery bag that? I'm curious to see what they look like.

Just saw the May and June EPs, again happy I didn't bother, although May is quite nice, but not $18 nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I love I'd Rather Be a Mermaid, so would definitely be interested in that and also Carry Moonbeams Home in a Jar. I'll check the others.
> 
> I've had next to no time to myself lately, but will try to sort out the swap soon.



No problem sharing those!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Hmm, that is funny! Mine is due at Stackry tomorrow, I should've emptied out my postbox already, but an extra 2 days won't kill me. I thought I was being quite good, but turns out I'll have 47 polishes (plus a topcoat) in there ready to leave once OTG arrives. Oops.
> 
> Sanguine is coming out tomorrow, now I have a dilemma, not sure what else to get. The code i was given is for 2 polishes and can't be split up, but don't really need anything else. I guess I could just keep it for later and pay for Sanguine this time. Will have a think.



That's a mighty order for someone cutting back!
I got Sanguine and a few others, used my code!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty! Looks like you're on an Illyrian kick this month. I try to use one a month, it's one of the brands with the highest untrieds ratio in my stash.




I am indeed on an Illyrian kick at the moment, my current favourite brand and I have loads of untried ones, so I've shuffled around the way I choose polishes to wear, so I can get through more of them.  Might as well enjoy them while I still love the brand.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> So I ended up ordering Sanguine and 2 of the very limited polishes (Dream Star and Outer Space). My code was for $29.50, so included 3.50 shipping. Yay! I'm a bit confused now though as they said they'll even refund the extra 75 cents shipping that was charged on top for the 3rd polish. Not complaining, obviously, but would've been perfectly happy to pay that.



I sent mine to the UK so I was happy with a bit extra towards it.  Funnily enough, they didn't offer me extra cash for international shipping, bit disappointed with that option as I'm sure Candy Land was sent to the UK too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Incidentally, my Stackry stuff is due by Friday. I'm really excited about it, 48 polishes plus a topcoat. I've been really bad! I'll have to try much harder next month.
> 
> The only things I've received lately is this. I bought it in a destash, so happy I got it, I passed on the FTLOP box this was in and regretted it.
> 
> View attachment 66233



Oooo, I love this, congrats!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Stackry delivery! (Actually came on Thursday.) Plus Illyrian Fallen that I bought off someone in a UK group.
> 
> View attachment 66243
> View attachment 66244
> ...



Wow, some stunners there!  I got some of those PfDs from Harlow (they arrived in 4 days, which impressed me!) and I love them.  The Illyrians look great too, and I love Fallen.
I don't have my Illyrian order yet, she is very slow.  I'll take pics when they finally arrive (but I checked tracking this morning and they're still wandering around the US at the moment).  Hoping they come soon.
I haven't seen the EPs, to be honest I haven't seen any of this year's mysteries except the first couple which failed to impress me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2019)

My current mani is another Illyrian - Asgard:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a mighty order for someone cutting back!
> I got Sanguine and a few others, used my code!



Erm, yes, clearly my cutting back didn't go very well, hahaha! Hoping to do better this month, PPU is a rewind month, so there shouldn't be (m)any polishes that I'll want as I usually buy the ones I really like. Also Tonic is launching another collection, but keeping everything in stock for at least another month, so I can wait until July to purchase. I do want a lot of them, so will try to save up.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I sent mine to the UK so I was happy with a bit extra towards it.  Funnily enough, they didn't offer me extra cash for international shipping, bit disappointed with that option as I'm sure Candy Land was sent to the UK too.



That is poor. Especially as they refunded me another $3.50, so all in all I got $33 off for 2 polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, some stunners there!  I got some of those PfDs from Harlow (they arrived in 4 days, which impressed me!) and I love them.  The Illyrians look great too, and I love Fallen.
> I don't have my Illyrian order yet, she is very slow.  I'll take pics when they finally arrive (but I checked tracking this morning and they're still wandering around the US at the moment).  Hoping they come soon.
> I haven't seen the EPs, to be honest I haven't seen any of this year's mysteries except the first couple which failed to impress me.



The PfDs are all stunning. She is really on top of her game at the moment. I buy almost every PPU shade as well as the FTLOP ones too (although I did pass on the last one). I also got the Quixotic part of her TIS duo and it's amazing too. 

I have actually seen the mystery bag polishes, someone in the Illyrian group sent them to me. Will be interested to hear what you think. 

I can upload pictures of the EP mysteries, one is green and one is light pink. I think March and April were orange and purple? I'll see if I can find pictures.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is another Illyrian - Asgard:
> View attachment 66247
> View attachment 66248



Pretty! I have this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2019)

I have loads of manis to share, but I'm so behind with cropping my pictures. Anyway, I will share a few for now. 

First up is actually my pedi, Marks & Spencer Purple Rain (2012 untried). It's more purple than the picture shows and really sparkly. Mind you, in this weather we've been having, my toes haven't see the daylight since I took the pictures!




My first mani is OPI Clubbing Til Sunrise (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly Copper Field.






Next is Color Club Wing Fling (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly The Unloved.






This one is Nails Inc Regent's Park Road (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces. I sat down and looked through my older EdMs as I needed glitter toppers for these and EdM used to make loads. I still haven't used Cosmic Forces and Dark Forces, and they are all from 2013. 






Next is A-England Tristam (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Lost in the PATH. It was very hard to capture the amazing shimmer in the Girly Bits, so I took one with a different setting that makes my hand look orange, but shows off shimmer. 







I'll be back with more once I've managed to crop my pictures. I just never seem to have the time nowadays.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2019)

Oh, and before I forget, here are the EPs from March to June. 







They're nice (well, June is meh), but not $18 nice. I'd rather buy 1.5 EdMs or PfDs or Tonics for that money. And they'll be more interesting. And better customer service. I have so many reasons why not to buy EP, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That is poor. Especially as they refunded me another $3.50, so all in all I got $33 off for 2 polishes!



At least you got a good deal on yours!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have loads of manis to share, but I'm so behind with cropping my pictures. Anyway, I will share a few for now.
> 
> First up is actually my pedi, Marks & Spencer Purple Rain (2012 untried). It's more purple than the picture shows and really sparkly. Mind you, in this weather we've been having, my toes haven't see the daylight since I took the pictures!
> 
> ...



Love your pedi - and that pink mani is utterly gorgeous!  
I wore Oceanic Forces ages ago, and i think it got more positive comments from complete strangers than any other polish I have worn!  I did take quite a lot of time working on the sequins in it to get good coverage and make sure they showed up nicely, rather than being all bumpy underneath loads of polish.  I have the pink one unworn, but I skipped the black one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, and before I forget, here are the EPs from March to June.
> 
> View attachment 66263
> View attachment 66264
> ...


I really like March and April, but I doubt they'd be unique in my stash, and I agree re pricing - I'm happier buying Illyrians and paying UK postage for that money, let alone PfDs from Harlow with free shipping.  I'd definitely wear them though!  (But who knows when lol)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love your pedi - and that pink mani is utterly gorgeous!
> I wore Oceanic Forces ages ago, and i think it got more positive comments from complete strangers than any other polish I have worn!  I did take quite a lot of time working on the sequins in it to get good coverage and make sure they showed up nicely, rather than being all bumpy underneath loads of polish.  I have the pink one unworn, but I skipped the black one.



Thank you!

I think the trick with Oceanic Forces is to use it over a similar colour. I only did 2 coats over the Nails Inc and it worked well. It wasn't bumpy at all.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really like March and April, but I doubt they'd be unique in my stash, and I agree re pricing - I'm happier buying Illyrians and paying UK postage for that money, let alone PfDs from Harlow with free shipping.  I'd definitely wear them though!  (But who knows when lol)



I really like March and April too, but can't be bothered to hunt them down. There were a few from last year I liked too, but just couldn't be bothered with buying off people. Not that I've seen many for sale, I think the amount of people buying them must be very small, most comments I see in the groups is that people don't want to pay all this money for mysteries. I haven't even bought non mysteries from her in ages!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2019)

Ooh, I quite like the new Glam collection, the first one in ages to really catch my eye! I'm thinking I'll probably place an order this time, planning on getting the purples, one (or both?) pinks, the teal and *maybe* the blue one. 

Anne, could you please give me your list of recent Glam purchases? I'm having trouble remembering now what polishes you bought that I was interested in. My last order was from November 2018 and I got these 6, so pretty much anything after these would be great. I want to see if there's anything left that I wanted, but you didn't get, so I can add them to my order. Thanks.

I got these last time:

ImperdimentalYour Worst Dream Come TrueLeave a Little Sparkle Wherever You GoAzkabanWizarding WarThe Elder Wand


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2019)

Few more mani pictures. First up is Ozotic 531 (2012 untried) with Blush Lacquers Frosted Foliage (over black).







Next is Zoya Meg (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Patty O'Green.





This one is Urban Decay Fishnet (2012 untried) with Enchanted Polish Flamingo Freckles. The UD was supposed to be purple, it has obviously faded, but weirdly it's also really different from the colour in the bottle. It looks like a bright magenta, but then applies much more reddish. Very odd. 





Last one is Primark Blue with Zoya Feifei, both 2012 untrieds.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I quite like the new Glam collection, the first one in ages to really catch my eye! I'm thinking I'll probably place an order this time, planning on getting the purples, one (or both?) pinks, the teal and *maybe* the blue one.
> 
> Anne, could you please give me your list of recent Glam purchases? I'm having trouble remembering now what polishes you bought that I was interested in. My last order was from November 2018 and I got these 6, so pretty much anything after these would be great. I want to see if there's anything left that I wanted, but you didn't get, so I can add them to my order. Thanks.
> 
> ...



I'm not sold on the latest Glams, which is a financial good thing!  A few are cute, but I won't be ordering.
These are the items from my most recent deliveries (some are old polishes though!) - the order before this was the Halloween Horror Shop stuff, so I'm guessing you're covered for those:
These are with me already: 
Kiss Me, Fat Boy
Attack of the GlitterYour Worst Dream Come TrueJust a Bunch of Hocus PocusAmerican Horror StoryThe Walking DeadAzkabanImperio!Love BitesRadio Ga GaHeart Shaped BoxThe Elder WandHeartbreak HotelW,I.C.C.A.Half Witch, Half MortalMother of DemonsLet Water Wash The Hex AwayMe Party!

These are due in July:

I'd Rather Be A Mermaid 
Make Waves You Rock My Boat! GOD OF THUNDER KNOWHERE END GAME Carry Moonbeams Home In A Jar 
Paws Off What Doesn't Belong To You 2.0 
Good Show, Mr Kowalski 2.0 
The Path Of Night


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Few more mani pictures. First up is Ozotic 531 (2012 untried) with Blush Lacquers Frosted Foliage (over black).
> 
> View attachment 66273
> View attachment 66274
> ...



Some nice colours there!  Oddly, I think my fave is the UD with the unexpected colour!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not sold on the latest Glams, which is a financial good thing!  A few are cute, but I won't be ordering.
> These are the items from my most recent deliveries (some are old polishes though!) - the order before this was the Halloween Horror Shop stuff, so I'm guessing you're covered for those:
> These are with me already:
> Kiss Me, Fat BoyAttack of the GlitterYour Worst Dream Come TrueJust a Bunch of Hocus PocusAmerican Horror StoryThe Walking DeadAzkabanImperio!Love BitesRadio Ga GaHeart Shaped BoxThe Elder WandHeartbreak HotelW,I.C.C.A.Half Witch, Half MortalMother of DemonsLet Water Wash The Hex AwayMe Party!
> ...


Thank you. I will have a look through my list and see if there's anything left that I want to order. If you're interested in any of the new ones, let me know. I haven't decided how many I want, but will probably get 5 or so. The two purples and the teal one are the definites right now.

Just looking through the lists, which one is Me Party!? Can't find swatches online.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. I will have a look through my list and see if there's anything left that I want to order. If you're interested in any of the new ones, let me know. I haven't decided how many I want, but will probably get 5 or so. The two purples and the teal one are the definites right now.
> 
> Just looking through the lists, which one is Me Party!? Can't find swatches online.



No problem, pics!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> No problem, pics!
> 
> View attachment 66283
> View attachment 66284



Thank you! Maybe this was a freebie?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! Maybe this was a freebie?



I think it was now that you remind me!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2019)

I was second time lucky with EP Icelandic Sky (the first one I bought went missing thanks to the Royal Fail), bought it in a destash and it came the other day. I have to say I'm a bit underwhelmed and quite happy I didn't fork out $16 plus shipping for it. 




Here are a few recent manis, first is Glam Polish Hat Trick with Hits Phenomena Air Glow (2012 untried). The Glam was amazing for a multichrome, almost a one coater (did 2 for good measures).







Next up is China Glaze Tempest (2012 untried) with Pahlish Glowing Medusa.






This is Topshop Mermaid (2012 untried) with Tonic Polish Mr. Bingle. I really like the Tonic, it's such a cool and unique polish.






Last one is Sally Hansen Pink Pearl with Illyrian Moonbow (over black). I made a mistake and didn't tick the Sally Hansen off as used, so it turns out I already wore it about 2 years ago as part of my 2011 untried challenge. Quite annoying as it's not even that nice. Not 100% sure about the Illyrian either, it was okay, but a bit underwhelming.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I was second time lucky with EP Icelandic Sky (the first one I bought went missing thanks to the Royal Fail), bought it in a destash and it came the other day. I have to say I'm a bit underwhelmed and quite happy I didn't fork out $16 plus shipping for it.
> 
> View attachment 66296
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear you're not thrilled with the EP, I didn't expect it to be so...green!
Nice manis, I love Glowing Medusa, very nice indeed.  I do like the Sally Hansen at the end, even if it is a second go at it!  Moonbow's not looking that special though, I totally agree.  I didn't buy that one apparently, so yay me!  I did however buy most of last night's prototypes.  Unbelievably, there are more new colours coming next Friday again, these $18 shipping charges are mounting up, why she can't do them all at once I've no idea.  Did you go for Glams?


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry to hear you're not thrilled with the EP, I didn't expect it to be so...green!
> Nice manis, I love Glowing Medusa, very nice indeed.  I do like the Sally Hansen at the end, even if it is a second go at it!  Moonbow's not looking that special though, I totally agree.  I didn't buy that one apparently, so yay me!  I did however buy most of last night's prototypes.  Unbelievably, there are more new colours coming next Friday again, these $18 shipping charges are mounting up, why she can't do them all at once I've no idea.  Did you go for Glams?



Thank you!

I was wondering if you bought any Illyrians! I did too, got Circus and 3 of the prototypes: Sunkiss, Exoplanet and Mist. I agree, all these new releases are ridiculous. Even US shipping is $5 if you don't hit the free shipping threshold which is difficult with all these smaller frequent releases. I thought about not ordering, but you never know what will come back and I did like the ones I bought. The flakie ones were looking a bit samey to me. 

I was going to ask if you had War Stars and Narrow Sea? They're both coming back to PPU/Illyrian shop and I quite like them, but I passed on them before and I'm still not 100% sure if I should get them. 
I did buy some Glams, I ordered Shell We Dance?, Under My Spell, One Jem Too Many, Rio, Midsummer Night's Madness. Shipping is really putting me off though, I don't like having to pay $11.60 for 5 polishes. I did get a $5 refund as she had a discount going for orders over $50, so that's good at least.

There is a new Hypnotic exclusive EP coming out that I actually like. Not sure if I'll buy it, maybe if I'm ordering from Hypnotic anyway, but i'm not planning to anytime soon.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 30, 2019)

I didn't purchase a few polishes in the hopes of buying them during the following releases to save on shipping, but of course they sold out a day before the next release. These brands are losing money by doing it this way b/c then I'm annoyed and don't purchase anything in the end.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I didn't purchase a few polishes in the hopes of buying them during the following releases to save on shipping, but of course they sold out a day before the next release. These brands are losing money by doing it this way b/c then I'm annoyed and don't purchase anything in the end.



Which brands?


----------



## boschicka (Jul 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Which brands?


The last two were Pahlish and Don Deeva. That's why I really appreciate the way Tonic and PFD run their shops.  Easier to reach free shipping and easier to get their polishes overall.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was wondering if you bought any Illyrians! I did too, got Circus and 3 of the prototypes: Sunkiss, Exoplanet and Mist. I agree, all these new releases are ridiculous. Even US shipping is $5 if you don't hit the free shipping threshold which is difficult with all these smaller frequent releases. I thought about not ordering, but you never know what will come back and I did like the ones I bought. The flakie ones were looking a bit samey to me.
> 
> ...



I have War Stars but not Narrow Sea - WS is a very pretty sparkly red/pink glitter.  I don't get the hype about Narrow Sea, I always think it looks a bit murky - can't really get a good idea of what it actually is!  
Well done on the Glams, a discount does always help.
I'm not bothered about the EP, it's OK but I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I didn't purchase a few polishes in the hopes of buying them during the following releases to save on shipping, but of course they sold out a day before the next release. These brands are losing money by doing it this way b/c then I'm annoyed and don't purchase anything in the end.


Completely agree, and when it's international shipping it's just stupid costs.  They're losing a few bucks from me for sure.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> The last two were Pahlish and Don Deeva. That's why I really appreciate the way Tonic and PFD run their shops.  Easier to reach free shipping and easier to get their polishes overall.



Funnily enough Pahlish is one I've done the same with - the releases have just a couple I want, and it's just too expensive to ship them alone.  Then they're gone when the next release comes along.  I do have hopes she might bring loads back for Black Friday this year, it's probably the first year I've skipped this many.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2019)

My latest manis:



Illyrian Polish Charybdis - I adore this!




Esmaltes da Kelly Mother Gothel.  This is hideous without topcoat, and a bit of a pig to apply, but 2 coats of HK Girl and it comes alive!



Nails Inc Tate - a very nice red, but soooo boring!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> The last two were Pahlish and Don Deeva. That's why I really appreciate the way Tonic and PFD run their shops.  Easier to reach free shipping and easier to get their polishes overall.



I agree. Also ILNP. Literally nothing is ever out of stock. Hayley from EdM has offered to hold orders if people don't want to miss out. Yet Illyrian won't even combine within one release.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have War Stars but not Narrow Sea - WS is a very pretty sparkly red/pink glitter.  I don't get the hype about Narrow Sea, I always think it looks a bit murky - can't really get a good idea of what it actually is!
> Well done on the Glams, a discount does always help.
> I'm not bothered about the EP, it's OK but I wouldn't buy it.



Cool. I might add War Stars to my swap list then. Thinking of buying Narrow Sea when it comes to the shop if there's other stuff to add to it. 

I don't know if I'll buy the EP, I'm certainly not rushing to order asap.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest manis:
> View attachment 66313
> View attachment 66314
> 
> ...



The Illyrian is very nice! I don't have this one. In fact I don't have any of the 3 you're wearing.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I agree. Also ILNP. Literally nothing is ever out of stock. Hayley from EdM has offered to hold orders if people don't want to miss out. Yet Illyrian won't even combine within one release.


EdM is quickly moving up my brands list. Illyrian is ridiculous. And Vapid just re-released their Cosmo multichrome collection or whatever it is for a week. Shut it down Friday night and then offered new things on Saturday, no combined orders.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2019)

boschicka said:


> EdM is quickly moving up my brands list. Illyrian is ridiculous. And Vapid just re-released their Cosmo multichrome collection or whatever it is for a week. Shut it down Friday night and then offered new things on Saturday, no combined orders.



I think the point of that was that the TAT was 4-6 weeks for the preorder and she didn't have space to store loads of orders for that amount of time to combine with. I can understand that. But when they don't even combine during the same launch, that is ridiculous. Even Tonic do that, but they're often more flexible, and if you place two orders because something didn't appear on the site at the same time with the others, they will always combine.

I love EdM. It was one of my first indies and I'm still buying loads from her. Love her interaction too, not too cheesy, not too sugary, just right. And some of the group members crack me up. The Tonic group on the other hand has become so full of fangirls, it's sickening.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> The PfDs are all stunning. She is really on top of her game at the moment. I buy almost every PPU shade as well as the FTLOP ones too (although I did pass on the last one). I also got the Quixotic part of her TIS duo and it's amazing too.
> 
> I have actually seen the mystery bag polishes, someone in the Illyrian group sent them to me. Will be interested to hear what you think.
> 
> I can upload pictures of the EP mysteries, one is green and one is light pink. I think March and April were orange and purple? I'll see if I can find pictures.



So I finally got my mystery bag polishes!  I love one of them (Papillon), like one of them (Caterpillar) and would never have chosen the third (Lepidoptera).  Typical "box" really, but normally I'd skip eg FTLOP if those were my reactions to the three polishes, then be sad I'd missed out on the one I love.  I hate mystery bags!  And boxes.  That's what makes PPU so cool, get the ones you want, skip the ones you don't.  Oh well, now I'm undecided what to do about the next MB they're releasing.  If I was in the US I'd sell Lepidoptera, but I doubt I'd get any takers in the UK.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 3, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I finally got my mystery bag polishes!  I love one of them (Papillon), like one of them (Caterpillar) and would never have chosen the third (Lepidoptera).  Typical "box" really, but normally I'd skip eg FTLOP if those were my reactions to the three polishes, then be sad I'd missed out on the one I love.  I hate mystery bags!  And boxes.  That's what makes PPU so cool, get the ones you want, skip the ones you don't.  Oh well, now I'm undecided what to do about the next MB they're releasing.  If I was in the US I'd sell Lepidoptera, but I doubt I'd get any takers in the UK.



Can you take pictures please? The ones I was sent aren't the best. Thanks.

But yeah, I can totally relate to this. I hate paying almost full price for mystery polishes, chances are, I won't like them all. At least with the FTLOP / Holo Hookup box you know what you're getting. And yes, PPU is great! My only problem with it is that now they have almost 100 makers and I always want loads. Although I'm glad that this month I only want 4. I need to save up for my upcoming huge Tonic order.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2019)

Oops, looks like we've upset Illyrian! Somebody posted a comment asking if it was possible for them not to do weekly/fortnightly restocks and Amy posted a rather snotty reply to it. I also weighed in with pointing out that the free shipping threshold is next to impossible to reach unless you are buying every single new polish every time. So now Amy posted that tomorrow's release is cancelled, but there's no explanation and she even turned off the comments. Oops, lol. I have to say, I really don't like Amy, I think when non-makers are given serious admin roles, it never works. Like Chris Burnes for Tonic. Well anyhow, money saved tomorrow.

Ugh, well they've rescheduled it for next Friday. Only 3 new colours plus Narrow Sea.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Can you take pictures please? The ones I was sent aren't the best. Thanks.
> 
> But yeah, I can totally relate to this. I hate paying almost full price for mystery polishes, chances are, I won't like them all. At least with the FTLOP / Holo Hookup box you know what you're getting. And yes, PPU is great! My only problem with it is that now they have almost 100 makers and I always want loads. Although I'm glad that this month I only want 4. I need to save up for my upcoming huge Tonic order.














Pics of mystery bag polishes!
L-R Caterpillar, Papillon, Lepidoptera

I fancied a couple of the PPU colours, but I skipped!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oops, looks like we've upset Illyrian! Somebody posted a comment asking if it was possible for them not to do weekly/fortnightly restocks and Amy posted a rather snotty reply to it. I also weighed in with pointing out that the free shipping threshold is next to impossible to reach unless you are buying every single new polish every time. So now Amy posted that tomorrow's release is cancelled, but there's no explanation and she even turned off the comments. Oops, lol. I have to say, I really don't like Amy, I think when non-makers are given serious admin roles, it never works. Like Chris Burnes for Tonic. Well anyhow, money saved tomorrow.
> 
> Ugh, well they've rescheduled it for next Friday. Only 3 new colours plus Narrow Sea.



Polish makers = delicate little flowers!  You know I agree about the many releases, but I guess it's up to her how she operates - but how did that work out for EP???  I only really like one of the new trio, so unless there's more available, I'll probably skip this one.  And I'm not feeling the next Glam release either, I only like one I've seen so far, and I saw comparisons with a couple I already have, and they're very similar, but I like the older ones a bit more.  My polish buying is on hiatus apparently!  Though I'm still waiting for 1 Glam and 2 Illyrian deliveries.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> View attachment 66327
> View attachment 66328
> View attachment 66329
> View attachment 66330
> ...



Oh yes, I see what you mean, Papillon is really pretty, but the other two are a bit meh. I think if Lepidoptera had more flakies in it, I'd be more interested. 

Well done on skipping PPU! I bought 4 in the end.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Polish makers = delicate little flowers!  You know I agree about the many releases, but I guess it's up to her how she operates - but how did that work out for EP???  I only really like one of the new trio, so unless there's more available, I'll probably skip this one.  And I'm not feeling the next Glam release either, I only like one I've seen so far, and I saw comparisons with a couple I already have, and they're very similar, but I like the older ones a bit more.  My polish buying is on hiatus apparently!  Though I'm still waiting for 1 Glam and 2 Illyrian deliveries.



Apparently there are two new protos coming out on Friday as well as the Indies for Undies duo. They're not forthcoming with information and certainly not properly in advance, are they? But it looks like the fortnightly releases are going to continue. I don't know if I want to order yet, I guess it depends on swatches of the trio and also the prototypes. 

I'm not feeling the Glam release either. The bottle shots had me excited for 3 of them, but the swatches show them to be very busy. Except maybe the pink one, but I'm not going to order just one. 

I'm liking a few new Different Dimensions (and there are 2 I'd been planning on buying for months), so I'll see if I order those instead of the Illyrians. She is having an anniversary sale as well, so that might tempt me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a few new manis and a pedi to show. First up is my pedi, Tonic Polish Mulled Wine & Mistletoe. I really love this!




Next is Zoya Elisa (2012 untried) with Polished for Days Prototype 2018. I really like the PfD, it's such a gorgeous flakie polish.







This is Color Club Boho Mojo (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Wham!





Next is Nails Inc Swiss Cottage (2012 untried) with Alchemy Lacquers Citron of Reality.







Finally this is Femme Fatale Penrose with Sally Hansen Big Money (2012 untried). I really love the FF, it's so delicate and pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few new manis and a pedi to show. First up is my pedi, Tonic Polish Mulled Wine & Mistletoe. I really love this!
> 
> View attachment 66335
> 
> ...



Nice!  Love the Tonic, the Zoya - and the PfD has been on my swap list since you first posted it.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Illyrian Amulet:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  Love the Tonic, the Zoya - and the PfD has been on my swap list since you first posted it.  It's gorgeous!



Thanks. Some of these old untrieds are a bit boring, but I've decided to wear them all, so I will. I only have 9 left now (plus haven't shown you my last 3 manis), so not long to go. For some reason there were a good few greens and browns in the last lot, just the luck of the draw I think, but it's going to be a bit dull using the last few up.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Illyrian Amulet:
> View attachment 66349
> View attachment 66350
> View attachment 66351
> View attachment 66352



Very pretty! Glad I have this!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2019)

There's new PfD duo coming out on Friday, but I need to resist until later. Still trying to figure out what I'm going to order on Friday, Illyrian or Different Dimension, or both. Would be good if they actually provided some details about what's coming out (illyrian) and what discounts there will be available (DD). Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2019)

Eh, well, I really like the new Illyrians, the protos are really nice and I actually quite like the trio (especially the purple one). So I guess I'll be ordering. Still not sure about what deals Different Dimension will have. You'd think she could post the details of the sale seeing that it's tomorrow...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> There's new PfD duo coming out on Friday, but I need to resist until later. Still trying to figure out what I'm going to order on Friday, Illyrian or Different Dimension, or both. Would be good if they actually provided some details about what's coming out (illyrian) and what discounts there will be available (DD). Ugh.



Love the PfD duo, hopefully it will be available for a while though.  Like some of the Illyrians, but not sure.  I'll need to watch the swatching video tomorrow and see what I think.  But I'm utterly in love with the Illyrian HHC polish.  Do you know if you need to be a member to buy from them?  I went on their shop site and I couldn't see anything saying so.  If not, I'll be getting it for sure, and probably a few of the new ones too as it will mean starting a new Stackry parcel.  So any knowledge on that front would be great!  I saw some DDs on the RC email that just came out, loved the blue one if those are the ones you're interested in!  I also really liked the Ethereal blue one they're about to release.  Doubt I'll get either though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love the PfD duo, hopefully it will be available for a while though.  Like some of the Illyrians, but not sure.  I'll need to watch the swatching video tomorrow and see what I think.  But I'm utterly in love with the Illyrian HHC polish.  Do you know if you need to be a member to buy from them?  I went on their shop site and I couldn't see anything saying so.  If not, I'll be getting it for sure, and probably a few of the new ones too as it will mean starting a new Stackry parcel.  So any knowledge on that front would be great!  I saw some DDs on the RC email that just came out, loved the blue one if those are the ones you're interested in!  I also really liked the Ethereal blue one they're about to release.  Doubt I'll get either though.



You don't have to be a member to order, I've asked. I think I will also get the red Illyrian. I like the Ethereal and maybe the Rouge as well, but I'm not sure if I'll get them. 

I am contemplating a couple of the new DD Deadly Sins polishes, but not really into the blue one. Thinking of the purple and maybe the black one. I also want the pink COTM and 2 or 3 of her older polishes. She still hasn't posted the details and the sale starts at 2 pm (UK time). I would like to be in the first 100 orders as there's a freebie polish I'd like (but probably wouldn't buy otherwise).

I also need to watch the swatch video, but I really don't like her, ugh. I think I'll get the trio, the turquoise proto, Narrow Sea and the Undies for Indies magnetic topper. I think that might even get me free shipping for a change.

Forgot to say, PfD is doing a sale, but nothing new is included and I've bought everything I've wanted already, so I think I'll probably wait until Black Friday to order now. (Only 4 months!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 12, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> You don't have to be a member to order, I've asked. I think I will also get the red Illyrian. I like the Ethereal and maybe the Rouge as well, but I'm not sure if I'll get them.
> 
> I am contemplating a couple of the new DD Deadly Sins polishes, but not really into the blue one. Thinking of the purple and maybe the black one. I also want the pink COTM and 2 or 3 of her older polishes. She still hasn't posted the details and the sale starts at 2 pm (UK time). I would like to be in the first 100 orders as there's a freebie polish I'd like (but probably wouldn't buy otherwise).
> 
> ...



Brilliant news on HHC, I love Blood Red Opal and I'll definitely try for it (I notice it's capped, and I haven't checked out the release time yet, if it's late night Sunday I may miss it). Thanks for letting me know, I'll have a look at what else they have again, maybe buy a couple of others.
I do like the purple DD too, but I don't really buy the brand any more as I've found them disappointing in the past.  Hope the sale is all you wish for!
I just watched the Illyrian swatch video, and I don't want many at all - in fact I think maybe just Kaleidoscope.  The purple summer rains is very pink in the video, and the blue one is very green!  Nice but I'm actually not fussed on it.  The same with the paler prototype, and I'm not convinced the magnetic topper will add anything to my collection!  But since I'm going to Stackry anyway, I expect I'll get the single one I want.  
PfD sale?  Tempting to get the duo and a couple of others, but maybe not, I guess I'll have to think about that one.  I did a biggish order for Black Friday, and a Harlow order fairly recently, so I doubt there's much I want that will be discounted.  I can't believe it's just 4 months to BF!  I should probably wait for that too!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Brilliant news on HHC, I love Blood Red Opal and I'll definitely try for it (I notice it's capped, and I haven't checked out the release time yet, if it's late night Sunday I may miss it). Thanks for letting me know, I'll have a look at what else they have again, maybe buy a couple of others.
> I do like the purple DD too, but I don't really buy the brand any more as I've found them disappointing in the past.  Hope the sale is all you wish for!
> I just watched the Illyrian swatch video, and I don't want many at all - in fact I think maybe just Kaleidoscope.  The purple summer rains is very pink in the video, and the blue one is very green!  Nice but I'm actually not fussed on it.  The same with the paler prototype, and I'm not convinced the magnetic topper will add anything to my collection!  But since I'm going to Stackry anyway, I expect I'll get the single one I want.
> PfD sale?  Tempting to get the duo and a couple of others, but maybe not, I guess I'll have to think about that one.  I did a biggish order for Black Friday, and a Harlow order fairly recently, so I doubt there's much I want that will be discounted.  I can't believe it's just 4 months to BF!  I should probably wait for that too!



The HHC sale starts at 5 am, but to be honest, I don't remember anything selling out very quickly. I don't think HHC is that popular, unlike PPU! So if you order first thing on Sunday, you should be fine. 

The DD sale is actually pretty good, 30% off everything, although there's no shipping discount, so that halved my total discount, but it was still pretty good. Plus I managed to order in the first 100 and got the free polish. 

It's funny, Kaleidoscope is the only one I don't want (plus the blue jelly undie). I won't order until Monday though as my credit card billing period restarts after the 14th. Since it's a preorder, it doesn't matter. 

Yeah, nothing new is discounted in the PfD sale. I'll copy what she's posted in the group:

40% off Discontinuing Polishes.
30% off 2018 Holiday Collection and Enchanted Forest.
20% off PFD x Okie, Bows and Rose, Mythological Monsters, 2018 New Years Duo and Autumn Equinox.
10% off 2019 launches. (Excluding Pixie Hollow, PFD x Okie Sunset Duo, Little Sea Spies and Cuticula.)
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
No Codes needed for % off. Will automatically apply to the individual listings. 
⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀
Free Domestic Shipping with a $75 order: PFDFREESHIPPING
$7 off International Shipping with a $75 order: 7OFFSHIPPING
$15 off International Shipping with a $150 order: 15OFFSHIPPING


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2019)

Here are some more manis, first is Glitter Gal Lizard Belly 3D/Holo (2012 untried) with Femme Fatale Crystal Skull. The Glitter Gal wasn't very holo at all. Meh.





Next is Darling Diva Angel Annie (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly LE49. I really liked both these polishes.






This is Ozotic 533 (2012 untried, over black) with Nevermind Polish Siren Song.






My current mani is Color Club Nouveau Vintage (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly LE30. 





8 more manis to go. This has felt quite good though, getting through my oldest polishes feels like an achievement. I've also pulled out some oldies from Glam Polish, Femme Fatale, Emily de Molly, Girly Bits, etc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some more manis, first is Glitter Gal Lizard Belly 3D/Holo (2012 untried) with Femme Fatale Crystal Skull. The Glitter Gal wasn't very holo at all. Meh.
> 
> View attachment 66359
> View attachment 66360
> ...



What a shame about Lizard Belly, I have it unworn and was actually quite taken with it in the bottle when I bought it.
Your manis are nice in general, though I don't see any standout individual polishes.  I remember how excited I was about Ozotics back when I first started buying indies, but I was never impressed by them IRL.  I have most of mine in my untried polishes (not exactly a short list though!).  It's great getting through the oldies, I have soooo many that I'm trying to work through, but I'm not even getting close to indies with that, it's all high street, cheapo internet and Nails Inc for me.  It's a slow business, but I've made a decision to concentrate more on my favourite brands and that also feels good getting through them!  I did spend a good 6 months a few years ago just working through from the oldest ones forward, and I barely made a dent in them - that idea got dumped as I feared I'd never wear any of my expensive indies (unless I lived to be 200!).  So well done to you making a good inroad into them!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2019)

Ugh, this is so annoying. I checked the Illyrian shop yesterday and turns out I still don't qualify for free shipping. I'd need to buy another polish! But I don't want the blue undie or Kaleidoscope, and there's nothing else. 

Anne, have you ordered yet? If you didn't want to pay shipping for just one polish, I can add Kaleidoscope to my order and you'd only pay £3 for UK shipping? If you're interested.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 13, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> What a shame about Lizard Belly, I have it unworn and was actually quite taken with it in the bottle when I bought it.
> Your manis are nice in general, though I don't see any standout individual polishes.  I remember how excited I was about Ozotics back when I first started buying indies, but I was never impressed by them IRL.  I have most of mine in my untried polishes (not exactly a short list though!).  It's great getting through the oldies, I have soooo many that I'm trying to work through, but I'm not even getting close to indies with that, it's all high street, cheapo internet and Nails Inc for me.  It's a slow business, but I've made a decision to concentrate more on my favourite brands and that also feels good getting through them!  I did spend a good 6 months a few years ago just working through from the oldest ones forward, and I barely made a dent in them - that idea got dumped as I feared I'd never wear any of my expensive indies (unless I lived to be 200!).  So well done to you making a good inroad into them!



Yeah, I'm only doing this oldies untried challenge for the 2012 polishes. I have about 350 of the 2013 ones and still barely any indies, so it would be very boring.

Your method sounds good, why save the prettiest polishes and not get to use them in the end? I'm also trying to use polishes from my most favourite brands, based on untried ratios and total number of polishes. I have to admit, I enjoy messing about with my spreadsheet almost as much as I enjoy wearing nail polish.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2019)

Since July 5th, I've purchased more than 85 polishes. How is that possible? What am I doing with my life?!?

Since you all have so many polishes, what do you do with them once you have tried them?


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Since July 5th, I've purchased more than 85 polishes. How is that possible? What am I doing with my life?!?
> 
> Since you all have so many polishes, what do you do with them once you have tried them?



Wow, that is good going! Even I have only bought 19 this month!

If I really don't like a polish, I try to sell it, but I haven't had time to do a destash and it's not easy to sell polishes in the UK, not for a reasonable price anyway. If I like it, I just keep it. Probably won't wear it again for a while (at all? lol), but I wouldn't want to sell something I love.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2019)

Has anyone bought any of the new Enchanteds? I've passed again. Quite like a couple, but not enough to order.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone bought any of the new Enchanteds? I've passed again. Quite like a couple, but not enough to order.


No. They don't interest me.

And thankfully from what I've seen thus far, nothing is really catching my eye from PPU either.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2019)

boschicka said:


> No. They don't interest me.
> 
> And thankfully from what I've seen thus far, nothing is really catching my eye from PPU either.



I quite like a few PPU polishes at first sight, but we'll see once proper swatches are out. I am trying to be good though. Need to pay for some home improvements.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, this is so annoying. I checked the Illyrian shop yesterday and turns out I still don't qualify for free shipping. I'd need to buy another polish! But I don't want the blue undie or Kaleidoscope, and there's nothing else.
> 
> Anne, have you ordered yet? If you didn't want to pay shipping for just one polish, I can add Kaleidoscope to my order and you'd only pay £3 for UK shipping? If you're interested.



So sorry Anita, I haven't been here for a bit and I missed this - I bought Kaleidoscope, and it's too late now anyway!
Sorry you missed out on free shipping because I was absent!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Since July 5th, I've purchased more than 85 polishes. How is that possible? What am I doing with my life?!?
> 
> Since you all have so many polishes, what do you do with them once you have tried them?


Lol, that's serious shopping!  What were you buying?
I put them in a drawer and plan to wear them again when I'm about 300 years old...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Has anyone bought any of the new Enchanteds? I've passed again. Quite like a couple, but not enough to order.



I vaguely thought I might get the green one as I have a Stackry order on the go thanks to Illyrian, but by the time I looked it was sold out.  The magenta looked interesting in the bottle but less so in the swatch, so nothing for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Treasures By Tan Blackout:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So sorry Anita, I haven't been here for a bit and I missed this - I bought Kaleidoscope, and it's too late now anyway!
> Sorry you missed out on free shipping because I was absent!



No worries. I ended up ordering Kaleidoscope just to get the free shipping. If I don't like it, I can probably sell it, Illyrians sell quite well and for a reasonable amount.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, that's serious shopping!  What were you buying?
> I put them in a drawer and plan to wear them again when I'm about 300 years old...


Thanks for answering!

I ordered 9 from PPU and the FTLOP box + 1 from PFD, 15 during the Different Dimension sale, a few Illyrian, Femme Fatale, Mei Mei (1 Moo Moo and some Cbl that she had in stock I still didn't own), etc.  I'll blame all the 4th of July sales.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for answering!
> 
> I ordered 9 from PPU and the FTLOP box + 1 from PFD, 15 during the Different Dimension sale, a few Illyrian, Femme Fatale, Mei Mei (1 Moo Moo and some Cbl that she had in stock I still didn't own), etc.  I'll blame all the 4th of July sales.



Have you got your PPU shipping notice yet? I only ordered 4, but they haven't shipped yet. Unfortunately my Stackry box needs emptying tomorrow, so it will have to go to the next lot. Naturally, Illyrian haven't shipped my end of June yet either. Their TAT is supposed to be 15 working days (that ended on Tuesday), and when I asked all I was told that they had to ship War Stars to PPU first and now they're waiting for some brushes for those orders. Not even a small apology for the delay. And yet she's doing yet another restock tonight. She really should ship everything first and then restock. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I vaguely thought I might get the green one as I have a Stackry order on the go thanks to Illyrian, but by the time I looked it was sold out.  The magenta looked interesting in the bottle but less so in the swatch, so nothing for me.



I didn't have you down for the green one at all! I quite liked the turquoise with flakies and the magenta, but neither looked tempting enough for the price. There are so many other polishes I'd rather buy, I think I'm done with EP.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Treasures By Tan Blackout:
> View attachment 66379
> View attachment 66380
> View attachment 66381



I don't know this brand at all. It's quite nice though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lol, that's serious shopping!  What were you buying?
> I put them in a drawer and plan to wear them again when I'm about 300 years old...



Hahaha!  Yes, pretty much my approach too!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Have you got your PPU shipping notice yet? I only ordered 4, but they haven't shipped yet. Unfortunately my Stackry box needs emptying tomorrow, so it will have to go to the next lot. Naturally, Illyrian haven't shipped my end of June yet either. Their TAT is supposed to be 15 working days (that ended on Tuesday), and when I asked all I was told that they had to ship War Stars to PPU first and now they're waiting for some brushes for those orders. Not even a small apology for the delay. And yet she's doing yet another restock tonight. She really should ship everything first and then restock. Ugh.


No PPU shipping notice.

I'm starting to get put off by a few brands as we discussed previously. I know you had mentioned Vapid's reasoning for the shipping preorder vs permanent items, but she's doing it again and I'm going to lose my mind. I want one polish from her store now and then I want to order one from the upcoming preorder, but I refuse to pay shipping for both. Not to mention it just adds to the shipping waste that I'm trying to decrease. Beginning to feel guilty about all these polish orders. I know some people are able to reuse the envelopes and bubble wrap, but I don't have the need.

Also, Ethereal recently had a super limited release. She had only a few bottles of each in-hand, so I got on fast and was one of the first two orders. Then I found out she changed it to preorder. But I was thinking that b/c I was one of the first orders, I should still get my order quickly b/c I was fast enough to get the few bottles she had in stock. Nope. But one of her worshipers asked about exactly that scenario, so she shipped to that person only and the rest of us had to wait. Wth?!?


----------



## boschicka (Jul 25, 2019)

Illyrian seems to have problems with keeping to their shipping times and they seem to have an attitude about things these days.  I'm also not enjoying the excuses and drama from other brand owners. Ethereal always has some life catastrophe that delays releases or shipping. And I know there was a mean post in AA about the owner of Super Moon having mental health issues and that's inappropriate to expose her personal medical issues, but she is another one who constantly has excuses which result in WILDLY extended TATs. It gets old. I understand things happen here and there, but when it's the same people over and over, I lose sympathy. Either run your business properly or close down, take the time needed to fix your life, and then reconsider if you can run a successful business or not. Sick of the indie/small business owner excuse.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Illyrian seems to have problems with keeping to their shipping times and they seem to have an attitude about things these days.  I'm also not enjoying the excuses and drama from other brand owners. Ethereal always has some life catastrophe that delays releases or shipping. And I know there was a mean post in AA about the owner of Super Moon having mental health issues and that's inappropriate to expose her personal medical issues, but she is another one who constantly has excuses which result in WILDLY extended TATs. It gets old. I understand things happen here and there, but when it's the same people over and over, I lose sympathy. Either run your business properly or close down, take the time needed to fix your life, and then reconsider if you can run a successful business or not. Sick of the indie/small business owner excuse.



I don't know if you saw that Amy got really offensive in the Illyrian group because I asked when the pre-order was finally shipping as they were past the 15 day TAT and also said (again) that there way of restocking every 2 weeks is really annoying. Interestingly other people said the same thing too. Then Vanessa came in saying this is how it's going to be, but there will be some better incentives apparently and now she's revising her TAT to 10 days from the next pre-order. Well, I'll be interested to see how that goes. As it is, now I'm going to be charged late fees by Stackry because she couldn't get her act together once again. My PPU order is due to arrive on Monday, but V has only just shipped my order (well, she claims they were all dropped off, but tracking still says pre-shipment, so we'll see), so that's another 2-3 more days. As I result I decided not to order last night, I only like one of the new protos, so really couldn't be bothered to pay more shipping.

Interestingly Amy has disappeared from the group, Vanessa claims it was to "take a break" from Facebook for "personal reasons", but I'm not buying it. She was so rude on several occasions, I really felt like she was damaging the business. Also her swatches suck. Unfortunately everything she posted (swatches, info, poll) are now gone - I actually thought she'd blocked me at first, so asked Vanessa and she told me the above. You'd have thought she could've posted an update to say Amy was no longer in the group. Oh well, good riddance.

I don't buy from Ethereal or Super Moon, but I totally agree with you about the bullshit excuses. Interestingly Lindsey, having sliced through an artery in her hand, is still able to keep to the TAT and is doing a new release next week.

PS. The forum is weird. I don't like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

I was going to post pictures of my recent purchases and manis, but I'm told the file is too large to upload. We had this last time they changed the forum, so hopefully they'll sort it out as I don't fancy resizing my pictures every time I want to upload them. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

Okay, let's see if this will work. Destash purchase: PfD and Illyrian, the Leesha's Lacquer was sent to me as an extra.




My Glam Polish order. I'm actually really annoyed by this. The bright pink (One Jem Too Many) is so much lighter and cooler toned than the swatch photos showed (and even lighter and cooler than my picture), really not what I was expecting. I really wish swatchers would point out the fact that it looks nothing like the pictures, because I wouldn't have bought this if I'd known. It looked like a yellow pink in the pictures. Contacted Glam, but was told it's as it should be. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

So I'm done with my 2012 untrieds project! There are 3 polishes that I couldn't be bothered to wear, just boring glitter toppers, they're going straight to my destash pile. The rest, done. Here are all my manis with the remaining few from the past 2 weeks or so. 

First up is Vapid Lacquer Doheny with Color Club Fly With Me (2012 untried). Didn't really like either, especially the Vapid.







Next is Nails Inc Symons Street (2012 untried) with Girly Bits Ocean Jewel. I really liked this mani.







This is Milani HD (2012 untried) with Emily de Molly Linked Irony. I adored the Emily de Molly polish, but hated the Milani, so I ended up painting over it with the EdM the next day. So much prettier.













The flakies in the EdM are just so cool! And it's so holo! Love it!

Next mani is OPI Love is a Racket (2012 untried) with Femme Fatale Party Grenade. The FF was one of my oldest untrieds from the brand. Yes, it's meh, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2019)

Apparently I can only attach 10 files, so here's part 2. This is Topshop Zodiac (2012 untried) with Different Dimension Portia.







Next up is Color Club Voodoo You Do (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Run and Tell That.







This is OPI Ogre the Top Blue (2012 untried) with Glam Polish Frostbite. Ironically I wore this during the 38 C heathwave!







And finally, my current mani (and last 2012 untried) Topshop Queen of Green with Darling Diva 51 Shades of Hell NO!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 28, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if you saw that Amy got really offensive in the Illyrian group because I asked when the pre-order was finally shipping as they were past the 15 day TAT and also said (again) that there way of restocking every 2 weeks is really annoying. Interestingly other people said the same thing too. Then Vanessa came in saying this is how it's going to be, but there will be some better incentives apparently and now she's revising her TAT to 10 days from the next pre-order. Well, I'll be interested to see how that goes. As it is, now I'm going to be charged late fees by Stackry because she couldn't get her act together once again. My PPU order is due to arrive on Monday, but V has only just shipped my order (well, she claims they were all dropped off, but tracking still says pre-shipment, so we'll see), so that's another 2-3 more days. As I result I decided not to order last night, I only like one of the new protos, so really couldn't be bothered to pay more shipping.
> 
> Interestingly Amy has disappeared from the group, Vanessa claims it was to "take a break" from Facebook for "personal reasons", but I'm not buying it. She was so rude on several occasions, I really felt like she was damaging the business. Also her swatches suck. Unfortunately everything she posted (swatches, info, poll) are now gone - I actually thought she'd blocked me at first, so asked Vanessa and she told me the above. You'd have thought she could've posted an update to say Amy was no longer in the group. Oh well, good riddance.
> 
> ...



All of that nonsense with Illyrian is beyond ridiculous and unprofessional. And frustrating for the customers who are literally paying for their mistakes. And I agree about Amy's terrible swatches!
To your point about the Glam polish looking different, I find that to be the most maddening thing about indie polishes. I don't know why it's so hard to provide accurate pics. Your mani photos are more useful than most swatchers.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2019)

boschicka said:


> All of that nonsense with Illyrian is beyond ridiculous and unprofessional. And frustrating for the customers who are literally paying for their mistakes. And I agree about Amy's terrible swatches!
> To your point about the Glam polish looking different, I find that to be the most maddening thing about indie polishes. I don't know why it's so hard to provide accurate pics. Your mani photos are more useful than most swatchers.



Ah well, I've managed to sell the Glam. Of course it's for a loss, but what can you do? You should actually be able to return polishes on the basis of not being as described, I know ILNP lets you return if you're not happy (of course that wouldn't help me as we can't post polish out of the UK, but the principle is still there. Glam has a UK shipper, so it shouldn't be a problem.)

Well, it looks like there are changes happening with Illyrian, Vanessa seems a lot more involved suddenly and doesn't have an attitude. My package arrived yesterday, so aiming to ship everything today. I always think I've been quite good, but there are 49 polishes sitting there again. Oops.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know this brand at all. It's quite nice though.


It's one of my early Etsy purchases when I started buying indies - I did one order (she did loads of spectraflare holos, before I owned a shedload of them).  I wasn't that impressed when they arrived, it's taken me years to wear one!  I think it looked better than I expected when I wore it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if you saw that Amy got really offensive in the Illyrian group because I asked when the pre-order was finally shipping as they were past the 15 day TAT and also said (again) that there way of restocking every 2 weeks is really annoying. Interestingly other people said the same thing too. Then Vanessa came in saying this is how it's going to be, but there will be some better incentives apparently and now she's revising her TAT to 10 days from the next pre-order. Well, I'll be interested to see how that goes. As it is, now I'm going to be charged late fees by Stackry because she couldn't get her act together once again. My PPU order is due to arrive on Monday, but V has only just shipped my order (well, she claims they were all dropped off, but tracking still says pre-shipment, so we'll see), so that's another 2-3 more days. As I result I decided not to order last night, I only like one of the new protos, so really couldn't be bothered to pay more shipping.
> 
> Interestingly Amy has disappeared from the group, Vanessa claims it was to "take a break" from Facebook for "personal reasons", but I'm not buying it. She was so rude on several occasions, I really felt like she was damaging the business. Also her swatches suck. Unfortunately everything she posted (swatches, info, poll) are now gone - I actually thought she'd blocked me at first, so asked Vanessa and she told me the above. You'd have thought she could've posted an update to say Amy was no longer in the group. Oh well, good riddance.
> 
> ...


Oh how annoying when they don't ship as planned.  My latest annoyance was that my last Illyrian order to the UK got stung for customs - it was marked down in value, but thanks Boris, the pound is tanking and it wasn't low enough for the crap exchange rate.  I've got another pending as well, so I guess that'll be another £15.  I also have a couple going to Stackry, single polishes are sooo expensive to ship direct.
I do still love the polishes, but the expenses, dramas, constant limited restocks etc are off-putting.  It is nice to see Vanessa back engaging, but how long will that last?  I think she's a bit "fragile" and that's why Amy took over, so we'll see.  
I had no idea Amy was gone, not great to lose her customer service person (you know, the one they always insist you email???) and not tell anyone...
Excuses from all brands are just irritating these days, maybe I'm less patient in my old age or maybe life's too short, but I do think these creative types all seem to have these sort of issues!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, let's see if this will work. Destash purchase: PfD and Illyrian, the Leesha's Lacquer was sent to me as an extra.
> 
> View attachment 66382
> 
> ...


Some pretty things there!  I don't have any of them.  Sorry you hate the pink, I keep trying to buy fewer pinks as I don't wear many of them.  The first couple of Glams look prettier than I expected.  Are you going for any of the new ones?  I have my eye on a couple, since they're holding my previous order for me so shipping should be cheaper than normal.  I wouldn't mind a few more, but I've as usual not got the cash, and my Illyrian shopping is eating most of it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> So I'm done with my 2012 untrieds project! There are 3 polishes that I couldn't be bothered to wear, just boring glitter toppers, they're going straight to my destash pile. The rest, done. Here are all my manis with the remaining few from the past 2 weeks or so.
> 
> First up is Vapid Lacquer Doheny with Color Club Fly With Me (2012 untried). Didn't really like either, especially the Vapid.
> 
> ...


Yay for the end of 2012!
I quite like the green color club, and love the blue mani.  I've actually worn that Nails Inc several times!
Not keen on that Glam topper either!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently I can only attach 10 files, so here's part 2. This is Topshop Zodiac (2012 untried) with Different Dimension Portia.
> 
> View attachment 66394
> 
> ...


I like the sparkly accents on all of these!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ah well, I've managed to sell the Glam. Of course it's for a loss, but what can you do? You should actually be able to return polishes on the basis of not being as described, I know ILNP lets you return if you're not happy (of course that wouldn't help me as we can't post polish out of the UK, but the principle is still there. Glam has a UK shipper, so it shouldn't be a problem.)
> 
> Well, it looks like there are changes happening with Illyrian, Vanessa seems a lot more involved suddenly and doesn't have an attitude. My package arrived yesterday, so aiming to ship everything today. I always think I've been quite good, but there are 49 polishes sitting there again. Oops.


Good news on the sale, glad you found a home for it.
49 is not being good!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2019)

My latest mani is IIllyrian Blood Magic:




Whoa, those are bigger than I expected!
New forum is indeed weird!  And it's turned my avatar into a bum...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh how annoying when they don't ship as planned.  My latest annoyance was that my last Illyrian order to the UK got stung for customs - it was marked down in value, but thanks Boris, the pound is tanking and it wasn't low enough for the crap exchange rate.  I've got another pending as well, so I guess that'll be another £15.  I also have a couple going to Stackry, single polishes are sooo expensive to ship direct.
> I do still love the polishes, but the expenses, dramas, constant limited restocks etc are off-putting.  It is nice to see Vanessa back engaging, but how long will that last?  I think she's a bit "fragile" and that's why Amy took over, so we'll see.
> I had no idea Amy was gone, not great to lose her customer service person (you know, the one they always insist you email???) and not tell anyone...
> Excuses from all brands are just irritating these days, maybe I'm less patient in my old age or maybe life's too short, but I do think these creative types all seem to have these sort of issues!



Oh that is very annoying! What value did they mark it down to? That's my problem with ordering directly, I always think I'll stop using my Stackry box (the latest delivery cost me £85 thanks to the rubbish exchange rate), but then I'm worried that I'd be charged all that shipping and customs on top. 

I won 3 Different Dimension polishes and asked to have them sent here and for the package to be marked down to $10, really hope she's done that, don't fancy paying customs on my winnings. 

Vanessa said that the new releases (early August ones) will be available again at the end of the month, so that's good. Who knows how long her involvement will last though? It's a shame to lose the customer service person, although I can really do without her attitude in the group. Also wasn't that the e-mail they never responded to?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some pretty things there!  I don't have any of them.  Sorry you hate the pink, I keep trying to buy fewer pinks as I don't wear many of them.  The first couple of Glams look prettier than I expected.  Are you going for any of the new ones?  I have my eye on a couple, since they're holding my previous order for me so shipping should be cheaper than normal.  I wouldn't mind a few more, but I've as usual not got the cash, and my Illyrian shopping is eating most of it.



I liked all the other ones, but that bright pink was so different from the swatches and not in a good way. No, I'm not buying any this time. I only like one anyway, The Lost Princess, so can't be bothered with forking out on shipping. If you do get that, please let me know.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good news on the sale, glad you found a home for it.
> 49 is not being good!!!



Well, no. Although it's really only 48 as one is a freebie. That's much better, right?  

I am trying to be better this month. It helps that I don't want any Glams or Femme Fatales, plus I think I'll only get 4 from PPU. Still not sure if I'll get the Illyrian, but probably not. Also passing on the FTLOP box. Got really excited as the theme is Stranger Things, but I don't love any of the 3 polishes. They're all nice, but not that unique or must-have. 

I will definitely order from Tonic though, but only getting 10 of the older releases (PC Purples and Matte Brights) and probably the new charity polish (Bella). There'll be a proto mystery bag sale in 2 weeks as well and I want to get free shipping on that order too, so saving up the 4 new ones I like for then. 

Also, I've sold some polishes. Not that many and not for much, but it did pay for my Stackry delivery charge at least.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is IIllyrian Blood Magic:
> View attachment 66419
> 
> View attachment 66420
> ...



This is pretty. I don't have this. 

You can resize the picture by clicking on it and dragging the top right corner down.

I had to laugh at the bum avatar!  Poor cheetah lost its head!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that is very annoying! What value did they mark it down to? That's my problem with ordering directly, I always think I'll stop using my Stackry box (the latest delivery cost me £85 thanks to the rubbish exchange rate), but then I'm worried that I'd be charged all that shipping and customs on top.
> 
> I won 3 Different Dimension polishes and asked to have them sent here and for the package to be marked down to $10, really hope she's done that, don't fancy paying customs on my winnings.
> 
> Vanessa said that the new releases (early August ones) will be available again at the end of the month, so that's good. Who knows how long her involvement will last though? It's a shame to lose the customer service person, although I can really do without her attitude in the group. Also wasn't that the e-mail they never responded to?


They marked it down to $20 for 5 polishes (one of which was bought for free with my code).  I've never had customs with Illyrian before, and most of my orders have come to the UK, so I was a bit shocked.  
Congrats on winning freebies, hope they do wind up being free!
Not sure what email you're talking about, must have brain fog!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I liked all the other ones, but that bright pink was so different from the swatches and not in a good way. No, I'm not buying any this time. I only like one anyway, The Lost Princess, so can't be bothered with forking out on shipping. If you do get that, please let me know.


I didn't get that one, sorry - I went with Clock Strikes Midnight and All Magic Comes With A Price.  I was also tempted by the periwinkle one (Fairy Godmother maybe?) and the purple Toy Story, but still trying to cut down so I left them.  I saw a really nice swatch of FG today though, kind of wishing I'd got it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Well, no. Although it's really only 48 as one is a freebie. That's much better, right?
> 
> I am trying to be better this month. It helps that I don't want any Glams or Femme Fatales, plus I think I'll only get 4 from PPU. Still not sure if I'll get the Illyrian, but probably not. Also passing on the FTLOP box. Got really excited as the theme is Stranger Things, but I don't love any of the 3 polishes. They're all nice, but not that unique or must-have.
> 
> ...


Much better, sorry I doubted you...
I do want the PPU Illyrian, but nothing else from them.  And I was massively tempted by FTLOP, loved the PfD, liked the GLL, not fussed on the Pahlish, but I think I'm going to skip it.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> They marked it down to $20 for 5 polishes (one of which was bought for free with my code).  I've never had customs with Illyrian before, and most of my orders have come to the UK, so I was a bit shocked.
> Congrats on winning freebies, hope they do wind up being free!
> Not sure what email you're talking about, must have brain fog!



Oh yes, $20 is way too high nowadays.  

I meant the customer service e-mail address, didn't you say they never responded to your e-mails?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't get that one, sorry - I went with Clock Strikes Midnight and All Magic Comes With A Price.  I was also tempted by the periwinkle one (Fairy Godmother maybe?) and the purple Toy Story, but still trying to cut down so I left them.  I saw a really nice swatch of FG today though, kind of wishing I'd got it.



Meh, it doesn't matter. I might get it later. Or might not. All Magic Comes With a Price is nice, but I'm pretty sure they've come out with several similar shades lately.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Much better, sorry I doubted you...
> I do want the PPU Illyrian, but nothing else from them.  And I was massively tempted by FTLOP, loved the PfD, liked the GLL, not fussed on the Pahlish, but I think I'm going to skip it.



If you do get the PPU Illyrian, please let me know. And the FTLOP box. I like the PfD most, but really can't be bothered to buy the whole box or try to find someone that doesn't want the PfD.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2019)

Well, Vanessa is at it again. She posted an update saying that some packages that were supposedly dropped off on Friday, weren't actually dropped off until yesterday because apparently she had been waiting for some replacement brushes, even though she (or Amy) said that they're received the brushes already and everything was dropped off on Friday. People were wondering why their tracking hadn't been updating. She said "some details got crossed and a bit of confusion happened". No Vanessa, you lied! Luckily mine arrived at Stackry on Tuesday, because if it hadn't and I had kept thinking it was already on the way, I would've been very annoyed. I'm pretty sure she also said international orders were going out on Monday, but now she's saying they're only being dropped off tonight. What a massive shambles. It's really putting me off ordering from her, it's a shame that her polishes are nice and her prices are pretty reasonable.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, $20 is way too high nowadays.
> 
> I meant the customer service e-mail address, didn't you say they never responded to your e-mails?


Ah, that was Vanessa, not Amy.  But maybe she'll improve!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> If you do get the PPU Illyrian, please let me know. And the FTLOP box. I like the PfD most, but really can't be bothered to buy the whole box or try to find someone that doesn't want the PfD.


I just bought the Illyrian on its own to Stackry.  I was going to get it from UK, but shipping wasn't as low as I thought, and I have stuff going to Stackry already, so wth!  Which ones are you after?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Well, Vanessa is at it again. She posted an update saying that some packages that were supposedly dropped off on Friday, weren't actually dropped off until yesterday because apparently she had been waiting for some replacement brushes, even though she (or Amy) said that they're received the brushes already and everything was dropped off on Friday. People were wondering why their tracking hadn't been updating. She said "some details got crossed and a bit of confusion happened". No Vanessa, you lied! Luckily mine arrived at Stackry on Tuesday, because if it hadn't and I had kept thinking it was already on the way, I would've been very annoyed. I'm pretty sure she also said international orders were going out on Monday, but now she's saying they're only being dropped off tonight. What a massive shambles. It's really putting me off ordering from her, it's a shame that her polishes are nice and her prices are pretty reasonable.


Oops, how irritating, just be honest!  We like what we buy, though we'd rather things were a bit... smoother and faster and cheaper of course!  I see that she's now shipping mine "tonight" and it contains Tortuga, so I'm guessing I should get a replacement brush (and gift?) at a later date.  
I wish I had this love for a brand that was easier to deal with!  I'm really not buying much other than Illyrian these days.  I did get a couple of Great Lakes glass polishes as I had the Stackry box open, not sure when they'll ship.  And there are a couple of Pahlishes I fancy, but I've held off (I was going to order Monday but one of the samples I wanted was sold out and I dumped the rest).  I'll see what's available next week.  But it's all mainly because I don't want to ship four polishes from Stackry!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just bought the Illyrian on its own to Stackry.  I was going to get it from UK, but shipping wasn't as low as I thought, and I have stuff going to Stackry already, so wth!  Which ones are you after?



I bought the EdM, Femme Fatale, Glisten & Glow and Hit the Bottle from PPU.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I bought the EdM, Femme Fatale, Glisten & Glow and Hit the Bottle from PPU.


Nice choices!  I looked at the EdM and thought it very pretty.  The FF is gorgeous, I was very tempted to break my no FF rule for it - and the G&G was in my cart!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oops, how irritating, just be honest!  We like what we buy, though we'd rather things were a bit... smoother and faster and cheaper of course!  I see that she's now shipping mine "tonight" and it contains Tortuga, so I'm guessing I should get a replacement brush (and gift?) at a later date.
> I wish I had this love for a brand that was easier to deal with!  I'm really not buying much other than Illyrian these days.  I did get a couple of Great Lakes glass polishes as I had the Stackry box open, not sure when they'll ship.  And there are a couple of Pahlishes I fancy, but I've held off (I was going to order Monday but one of the samples I wanted was sold out and I dumped the rest).  I'll see what's available next week.  But it's all mainly because I don't want to ship four polishes from Stackry!



It's hard to know whether it's just the international orders with Tortuga that were delayed or all international orders. I guess you will know if you got the dud brush once you receive it. Ooh, hope you get the gift. You got Dark Kiss last time she messed up and that's gorgeous!

I like her polishes and will probably keep buying unless she completely messes things up. Although I may have to go on a complete no-buy for a while as we're hoping to do a loft conversion and that will eat all my money up for the foreseeable future. But my youngest has a very tiny bedroom and has been very unhappy with it, and my eldest isn't moving out yet (he's 18 and going to Uni, but fairly locally, so he's opted to stay at home instead of living there), so I need to try and sort out something. 

That said, I did buy some Tonics last night, and might still get some from the next release, the FOMO is strong, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It's hard to know whether it's just the international orders with Tortuga that were delayed or all international orders. I guess you will know if you got the dud brush once you receive it. Ooh, hope you get the gift. You got Dark Kiss last time she messed up and that's gorgeous!
> 
> I like her polishes and will probably keep buying unless she completely messes things up. Although I may have to go on a complete no-buy for a while as we're hoping to do a loft conversion and that will eat all my money up for the foreseeable future. But my youngest has a very tiny bedroom and has been very unhappy with it, and my eldest isn't moving out yet (he's 18 and going to Uni, but fairly locally, so he's opted to stay at home instead of living there), so I need to try and sort out something.
> 
> That said, I did buy some Tonics last night, and might still get some from the next release, the FOMO is strong, hahaha!


Well my international order does have Tortuga in it, so either way!  It would be nice to get a free gift, helps make up for the hassles and delays.  And yet again, with all the orders allegedly going out last night, somehow I have no shipping notice...
Good luck with the no-buy vs FOMO, I feel your pain!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2019)

I got my shipping notice, just a day later than expected!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got my shipping notice, just a day later than expected!



Yeah, I saw your comment in the group. Has your tracking actually updated yet? 

I just got my Stackry stuff with 9 Illyrians and damn it, they are so pretty! Very hard to pass up on her polishes.

Will post some pictures later, but my daughter has come back from her holiday with her dad and naturally I don't have any time for anything anymore.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I saw your comment in the group. Has your tracking actually updated yet?
> 
> I just got my Stackry stuff with 9 Illyrians and damn it, they are so pretty! Very hard to pass up on her polishes.
> 
> Will post some pictures later, but my daughter has come back from her holiday with her dad and naturally I don't have any time for anything anymore.


Nah, it's still in pre-shipment status of course!
Yes, they are too cute to miss sadly.
Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nah, it's still in pre-shipment status of course!
> Yes, they are too cute to miss sadly.
> Can't wait to see your pics!



What a surprise! She also said that the mid-July pre-orders will ship today and yesterday, but I very much doubt that too. I certainly haven't had a shipping notice yet. That said, I'm not too fussed as it's going to Stackry and my box is current;y empty anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2019)

Here you go. 
Top row: July FTLOP box, Cupcake order, Different Dimension order
Second row: June PPU, May HHC
Third row: July PPU, 2 x Illyrian orders
Bottom row: mega ILNP order




Here's more of a close up of the Illyrians:




Also received my May-June Femme Fatale group buy:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> What a surprise! She also said that the mid-July pre-orders will ship today and yesterday, but I very much doubt that too. I certainly haven't had a shipping notice yet. That said, I'm not too fussed as it's going to Stackry and my box is current;y empty anyway.


My tracking still hasn't moved, that's a week now.  Not good.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go.
> Top row: July FTLOP box, Cupcake order, Different Dimension order
> Second row: June PPU, May HHC
> Third row: July PPU, 2 x Illyrian orders
> ...


Ooh, pretty order!  Damn those gorgeous Illyrians, just irresistible!  I actually love your FF ordr, soo pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 10, 2019)

This week I've been wearing Pahlish Train Underwater:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My tracking still hasn't moved, that's a week now.  Not good.



Yeah, I saw your comments in the Illyrian group. It will be interesting to see when she actually dropped them off. I don't believe that she has, tracking usually starts updating within a day or two.

It looks like she still doesn't have the brushes, so the mid-July pre-orders aren't shipping yet either. As I said, I'm not in a rush as my first orders have only just arrived at Stackry, but I'm curious to see how many more excuses she'll come up with.

Also, it's really odd that the shop is still open, she was supposed to close it a week ago. Seeing that her TAT counts from once the shop is closed, I'm wondering if she's going to use that as another excuse for longer than usual TAT. Yes, I am very cynical.

I saw Delanie's swatches of the upcoming polishes and some of them seem very sheer, I only like 3 of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Pahlish Train Underwater:
> View attachment 66460
> View attachment 66461
> View attachment 66462



Pretty! I don't have this one.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2019)

My Different Dimension winnings came the other day, no customs, she put $5 for value. I really like them, very happy with them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 12, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I saw your comments in the Illyrian group. It will be interesting to see when she actually dropped them off. I don't believe that she has, tracking usually starts updating within a day or two.
> 
> It looks like she still doesn't have the brushes, so the mid-July pre-orders aren't shipping yet either. As I said, I'm not in a rush as my first orders have only just arrived at Stackry, but I'm curious to see how many more excuses she'll come up with.
> 
> ...


Hi Anita, apparently they've found my package - I'm really dubious about the shipping myself.  I'll be interested to see whether it's got the wrong brush or not - dead giveaway if it's the normal one!  I reckon she's been holding it till the new ones arrived so she didn't have to send the replacement and free gift...  Am I cynical too?
I wondered why the shop was open for so long, I guess you're right!  I wish I hated her polishes!
Have you got a link to the swatches?  I've only seen the initial pictures.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 12, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Different Dimension winnings came the other day, no customs, she put $5 for value. I really like them, very happy with them.
> 
> View attachment 66464


Oo, nice!  Freebies are great, and that's a cute little package!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, apparently they've found my package - I'm really dubious about the shipping myself.  I'll be interested to see whether it's got the wrong brush or not - dead giveaway if it's the normal one!  I reckon she's been holding it till the new ones arrived so she didn't have to send the replacement and free gift...  Am I cynical too?
> I wondered why the shop was open for so long, I guess you're right!  I wish I hated her polishes!
> Have you got a link to the swatches?  I've only seen the initial pictures.



Ha! Interesting! I'm not even sure I believe the whole missing brushes excuse for the delay.

The swatches are on Delanie's YouTube channel, Fat Cat Pawlished.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2019)

Had a look at those swatches, thanks Anita, I fancy about 4 and maybe one of the BIBs.  Nothing I can't live without, but I like them.  We'll see!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 14, 2019)

This week's mani is Wet'n'Wild Eggplant Frost topped with Illyrian Aw Shift:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Wet'n'Wild Eggplant Frost topped with Illyrian Aw Shift:
> View attachment 66469
> 
> View attachment 66470
> View attachment 66471



This is gorgeous! Very nice purple base and Aw Shift is amazing! I have used a few of the Illyrian toppers lately and they're all so good. 

I've been meaning to post some mani pictures, but have been really busy lately and also my children have been hogging the computer, so all I have to use is my phone and an old laptop, and I really can't be bothered with the hassle. Will do it sometime soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Had a look at those swatches, thanks Anita, I fancy about 4 and maybe one of the BIBs.  Nothing I can't live without, but I like them.  We'll see!



I love Estrella, and like Blush and Morning Star. I'm torn whether I should order this time, or in 2 weeks, but I think given her bad track record for sending orders out on time, I might as well do it now and then that way they should arrive at Stackry before I have to send my stuff. Really want to try and limit my use of my Stackry box, it costs too much nowadays with the crappy exchange rate.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2019)

Here are some manis and pedis, first is Glisten & Glow Fire on my toes.




First mani is Tonic Polish Tonic Appreciation 2018 topped with ILNP Mayfield and Enchanted Polish Rainbow Juice (with pulp).
















Next is Dreamland Dragonberry (first version, very faded) with Polished for Days Numinous.







This is Femme Fatale Snow Globe with Ciate Fancy Pants.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2019)

Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Malibu Beach with Emily de Molly Folklore.







This one is Bear Pawlish Haloki (over black) with Illyrian Polish Prototype 203 (or is it 201? I think this was one of the mislabelled ones.)













Glam Polish Princess Parking Only with Pretty Festival







Next one is Girly Bits Turducken with Polished for Days Rainbow's End.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2019)

A couple more pictures of Turducken, it's a very cool polish. Also loved the PfD.







My current mani is KBShimmer Some Like It Scot with Femme Fatale Icicle Vale.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> What a surprise! She also said that the mid-July pre-orders will ship today and yesterday, but I very much doubt that too. I certainly haven't had a shipping notice yet. That said, I'm not too fussed as it's going to Stackry and my box is current;y empty anyway.


Still waiting... but Kaleidoscope has arrived at Stackry, so I guess that's something!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This is gorgeous! Very nice purple base and Aw Shift is amazing! I have used a few of the Illyrian toppers lately and they're all so good.
> 
> I've been meaning to post some mani pictures, but have been really busy lately and also my children have been hogging the computer, so all I have to use is my phone and an old laptop, and I really can't be bothered with the hassle. Will do it sometime soon.


I'm converted to Illyrian toppers - bought Dragons Breath on Friday!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I love Estrella, and like Blush and Morning Star. I'm torn whether I should order this time, or in 2 weeks, but I think given her bad track record for sending orders out on time, I might as well do it now and then that way they should arrive at Stackry before I have to send my stuff. Really want to try and limit my use of my Stackry box, it costs too much nowadays with the crappy exchange rate.


Totally agree - of course, now I'm getting stung for import fees so who knows which is cheaper??


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some manis and pedis, first is Glisten & Glow Fire on my toes.
> 
> View attachment 66472
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!  I really like the Tonic/ILNP/EP combo you've used there.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Next up is Lilypad Lacquer Malibu Beach with Emily de Molly Folklore.
> 
> View attachment 66482
> 
> ...


Pretty!  I really like Fokelore, don't have that one though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> A couple more pictures of Turducken, it's a very cool polish. Also loved the PfD.
> 
> View attachment 66492
> 
> ...


Another nice combo, like it!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 19, 2019)

Anitacska
, how many Tonic mystery bags do you plan to purchase? I see there are still some left and they are lifting the limit in about 3 hrs.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Anitacska
> , how many Tonic mystery bags do you plan to purchase? I see there are still some left and they are lifting the limit in about 3 hrs.



It was 3 am here, so I didn't get any more. Got 2 originally. Thought about getting more  when the original time was 8 am (2 am CDT), but it's for the best really as I also got the 4 fairies, so have spent plenty enough already. Did you get any?


----------



## boschicka (Aug 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It was 3 am here, so I didn't get any more. Got 2 originally. Thought about getting more  when the original time was 8 am (2 am CDT), but it's for the best really as I also got the 4 fairies, so have spent plenty enough already. Did you get any?



Just the 2 like you.  I love Tonic, but I don't love mysteries, so I was happy to stick with 2 sets.  I think the release was handled really well.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Just the 2 like you.  I love Tonic, but I don't love mysteries, so I was happy to stick with 2 sets.  I think the release was handled really well.



Yes, I thought so too.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Still waiting... but Kaleidoscope has arrived at Stackry, so I guess that's something!



That's not good. Is your tracking moving at least?

My mid-July order has arrived at Stackry at long last.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm converted to Illyrian toppers - bought Dragons Breath on Friday!



I've got that, it's very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Totally agree - of course, now I'm getting stung for import fees so who knows which is cheaper??



Yeah, import fees worry me. 

I ended up ordering Estrella and Blush, decided against Morning Star, I didn't love it enough. Did you get anything?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2019)

I am very shocked, this month there aren't any PPU polishes that I feel are must haves. Not sure what's with me, lol. Haven't seen a few from favourite makers ( Femme Fatale, Girly Bits, Fair Maiden, Different Dimension), but the rest I'm finding really samey now. Oh well, money saved.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's not good. Is your tracking moving at least?
> 
> My mid-July order has arrived at Stackry at long last.


I think it's at UK customs now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, import fees worry me.
> 
> I ended up ordering Estrella and Blush, decided against Morning Star, I didn't love it enough. Did you get anything?


I did!  I got Estrella, Blush, Yggdrasil, Dragon's Breath, Morning Star & Flowerbomb, made it to free US shipping so it's going to Stackry.  I honestly don't know which is cheaper, import fees or Stackry fees, but I have about 20 days till I need to empty Stackry, hope it gets there on time.  I think if it wasn't started already I'd have UK'd them.  Or if I hadn't made it to free shipping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I am very shocked, this month there aren't any PPU polishes that I feel are must haves. Not sure what's with me, lol. Haven't seen a few from favourite makers ( Femme Fatale, Girly Bits, Fair Maiden, Different Dimension), but the rest I'm finding really samey now. Oh well, money saved.


I haven't seen any PPU for next month yet, if you don't want them I probably won't!  I do fancy several of the new Glams though, and I really want the next COTM from Illyrian.  Always another thing to buy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 21, 2019)

This week's mani is No 7 Taffeta, accent nail with Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 20 top coat.






I topped them all at first, but I missed the duochrome effect so I went back and left it as an accent.  I think this might be my oldest duochrome polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think it's at UK customs now.



Do you think you'll get stung again? Have you tried asking her to mark it with a lower value?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did!  I got Estrella, Blush, Yggdrasil, Dragon's Breath, Morning Star & Flowerbomb, made it to free US shipping so it's going to Stackry.  I honestly don't know which is cheaper, import fees or Stackry fees, but I have about 20 days till I need to empty Stackry, hope it gets there on time.  I think if it wasn't started already I'd have UK'd them.  Or if I hadn't made it to free shipping.



She's promised a 10 day TAT, so she'd better deliver! My postbox will be due for emptying mid-September, so that's why I didn't want to wait until the next release to get Estrella, I don't think it would be there by then.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't seen any PPU for next month yet, if you don't want them I probably won't!  I do fancy several of the new Glams though, and I really want the next COTM from Illyrian.  Always another thing to buy!



I now want the Different Dimension! I do like quite a few, but they are either similar to other colours or from makers I don't know. I only want to buy from a handful of makers now, unless the polish is very unique and gorgeous. There seem to be a lot of reds too (Edm, PfD), and while I like them, I'm not in love. I do think you'll like those.

I like a few of the new Glams, the purples in particular and the duochrome bronze one, but again I'm not sure how unique they are. I'm about to commit to the loft conversion, so funds will be very limited going forward.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is No 7 Taffeta, accent nail with Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 20 top coat.
> View attachment 66500
> View attachment 66501
> View attachment 66502
> ...



This looks really good, both with and without the holo topcoat.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2019)

A few recent manis, first up is Tonic Polish Heart on Fire with Femme Fatale An Immortal Soul. Ignore the chip/tipwear, I took the pictures after a whole day at Thorpe Park. 













Next is Different Dimension Dueling Unicorns with Emily de Molly Divine Conversations. The DD was one of my first ones from the brand. I liked the EdM, but it didn't look as amazing as it does in the bottle. I think it's a bit too dark for the flakies/glitter to show up properly. 










And this is Fair Maiden Welcome Christmas with FUN Lacquer Daydreamer. Not great pictures as we were out all day on Hayling Island, but the FM has a nice shift to it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Do you think you'll get stung again? Have you tried asking her to mark it with a lower value?


I'm expecting it this time.  I haven't asked her, I don't find her approachable at all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> She's promised a 10 day TAT, so she'd better deliver! My postbox will be due for emptying mid-September, so that's why I didn't want to wait until the next release to get Estrella, I don't think it would be there by then.


I don't think these will be on time for my Stackry deadline, didn't think at the time, would probably have made more sense to send them to the UK.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I now want the Different Dimension! I do like quite a few, but they are either similar to other colours or from makers I don't know. I only want to buy from a handful of makers now, unless the polish is very unique and gorgeous. There seem to be a lot of reds too (Edm, PfD), and while I like them, I'm not in love. I do think you'll like those.
> 
> I like a few of the new Glams, the purples in particular and the duochrome bronze one, but again I'm not sure how unique they are. I'm about to commit to the loft conversion, so funds will be very limited going forward.


I have hardly seen any of them yet, but the EdM does float my boat.  If the PfD is red too, I suspect I'll be in.  
Limited funds sucks...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> A few recent manis, first up is Tonic Polish Heart on Fire with Femme Fatale An Immortal Soul. Ignore the chip/tipwear, I took the pictures after a whole day at Thorpe Park.
> 
> View attachment 66515
> 
> ...


I love these!  Especially the Tonic, the FF and the FUN.  Did you have fun at Thorpe Park?  I used to love a day there, it's been decades since I had a car to do it though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2019)

So I accidentally burned my last mani, the replacement is Illyrian Dark Kiss:




The formula on this one is a bit tricky to work with for the first coat or two, but third was a charm and it's very pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm expecting it this time.  I haven't asked her, I don't find her approachable at all.



No, she's really not approachable.  She got really arsey when asked about TAT and such in the group too. I'm fully intending to skip the next release. Luckily I don't want the September cotm.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I don't think these will be on time for my Stackry deadline, didn't think at the time, would probably have made more sense to send them to the UK.



Aaw, that sucks. I think I have 4 weeks left, so should be okay.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love these!  Especially the Tonic, the FF and the FUN.  Did you have fun at Thorpe Park?  I used to love a day there, it's been decades since I had a car to do it though.



Thanks. No, I don't like Thorpe Park. But I have 3 teenagers, so I have to go. This time I did go on Swarm which was mad, but fun. I normally only do "lame" rides like the Flying Fish and Rumba Rapids.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I accidentally burned my last mani, the replacement is Illyrian Dark Kiss:
> View attachment 66531
> View attachment 66532
> View attachment 66533
> ...



This is very pretty, I love it! I'm so happy you let me have a decant! 

Dare I ask how you burned your mani???


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2019)

Posting some more mani pictures to stop me from looking at polishes online. Just had some bad news about the cost of the loft extension, so I definitely need to go on a very low buy (can't say the words no-buy) for a while. I know I don't need any more polishes, I have enough untrieds to last me for about 10 years (to just wear once), but fomo is real and most days nail polish is what takes my mind off things / makes me happy. Oh well, needs must and I will survive. 

Anyway, here's my first mani, Bow Polish Gravity with Emily de Molly Dark Forces over black. I really liked the Bow, it worked really well and reminded me of the Northern Lights. 













Next is Glam Polish Lullaby with ILNP Ferris Wheel.







My current mani is Glam Polish Second Star to the Right with Illyrian Polish Endless Stream. I really love the Illyrian topper, but also the Glam is very nice too. 










My pedi is Femme Fatale Bloodwitch. I don't love this on me, but it'll do for now.


----------



## MarryMoni (Aug 28, 2019)

I like kodi professional , it's easy to work with it, and my nails love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> No, she's really not approachable.  She got really arsey when asked about TAT and such in the group too. I'm fully intending to skip the next release. Luckily I don't want the September cotm.


I think if you look at FB the natives are revolting, loads of comments about slow turnaround and pre-tracking status not moving.  I just don't believe what she says about shipping any more.
On the plus side, I got my UK delivery at last, polishes were lovely, and didn't get stung for customs as she went down to $19 value this time.  So yay!  Funnily enough, I don't see any difference between Tortuga's brush and the others, though apparently she shipped before her new brushes arrived...
I still expect a free gift and new brush (ha ha ever hopeful!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, that sucks. I think I have 4 weeks left, so should be okay.


I'm still waiting on Velvet 2.0 moving out of pre-shipment as well as the last lot to ship, and Stackry is at 38 days...  I may just ship when it times out, as I know I want the September COTM and maybe other stuff, so having the box started won't be the end of the world.  Though shipping to the UK is now an option again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This is very pretty, I love it! I'm so happy you let me have a decant!
> 
> Dare I ask how you burned your mani???


Smoking isn't just bad for your health... cigarette burn on the tip of my right index finger nail, no harm to me but a big black splodge on the mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Posting some more mani pictures to stop me from looking at polishes online. Just had some bad news about the cost of the loft extension, so I definitely need to go on a very low buy (can't say the words no-buy) for a while. I know I don't need any more polishes, I have enough untrieds to last me for about 10 years (to just wear once), but fomo is real and most days nail polish is what takes my mind off things / makes me happy. Oh well, needs must and I will survive.
> 
> Anyway, here's my first mani, Bow Polish Gravity with Emily de Molly Dark Forces over black. I really liked the Bow, it worked really well and reminded me of the Northern Lights.
> 
> ...


Argh, real life sucks, hope the low-buy isn't for too long.
We should do our swap when you're off the shopping treadmill, it will be nice to get something new when you can't buy other stuff.  I know it cheered me up getting your decants when I was too broke to shop.
Love the Bow and Dark Forces (I have the other two Forces but not this one).  The Glam and Illyrian combo is lovely too.
I don't have a single one of these polishes this time!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think if you look at FB the natives are revolting, loads of comments about slow turnaround and pre-tracking status not moving.  I just don't believe what she says about shipping any more.
> On the plus side, I got my UK delivery at last, polishes were lovely, and didn't get stung for customs as she went down to $19 value this time.  So yay!  Funnily enough, I don't see any difference between Tortuga's brush and the others, though apparently she shipped before her new brushes arrived...
> I still expect a free gift and new brush (ha ha ever hopeful!).



No, I don't believe her anymore either. How convenient that the first time she promised a 10 day TAT, none of the polishes actually start moving until 15 days have passed. I just don't understand how it would be possible for the post office to not deal with those packages, why would they keep them there for a week? It just doesn't make sense. I really hope this doesn't happen with the current pre-order, but seeing that she was on holiday for a week as well, I have a feeling there will be a delay. 

How interesting that the brush is the same! Hmm. To be honest with you, I wouldn't expect a gift, she'll probably come up with some explanation.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Smoking isn't just bad for your health... cigarette burn on the tip of my right index finger nail, no harm to me but a big black splodge on the mani!



Oh dear! Yes, smoking is terrible! I used to smoke, but I hated the smell and the aftertaste of it, so I stopped. Now I vape which I'd like to give up, but it's another thing to help me through my days, so maybe once life has calmed down for me (if that ever happens?!).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Argh, real life sucks, hope the low-buy isn't for too long.
> We should do our swap when you're off the shopping treadmill, it will be nice to get something new when you can't buy other stuff.  I know it cheered me up getting your decants when I was too broke to shop.
> Love the Bow and Dark Forces (I have the other two Forces but not this one).  The Glam and Illyrian combo is lovely too.
> I don't have a single one of these polishes this time!



Thank you!

Yes, will sort out the swap soon. On that note, did you order from Glam? I'm sort of counting on you for new Glams, hahaha. I just couldn't justify buying from them as well as all the other stuff I'm wanting and shouldn't have. 

I did order from Vapid as it was their last restock, only got 2 polishes, the Spellcaster dupe/improved version and ... This Way Comes which was based on Something Wicked, that I didn't get when they first came out for HHC. 

I'm only wanting one or two from PPU and don't know what to do. They wouldn't arrive at Stackry before I have to empty out my box, so should probably order from the UK shop, but I really hate Annette. She's such a deceitful person. Someone posted in the PfD group about their Ploto looking very different from the extremely bright and saturated swatch pictures on Rainbow Connection and Annette started lying about how Shopify must have altered the images (I'm not an expert, but pretty sure that wouldn't happen). Then she quietly went off and changed the pictures back to the original swatch photos. So basically she doctored the images to make the polish more saleable I'm guessing. Ugh, such a shady character.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm still waiting on Velvet 2.0 moving out of pre-shipment as well as the last lot to ship, and Stackry is at 38 days...  I may just ship when it times out, as I know I want the September COTM and maybe other stuff, so having the box started won't be the end of the world.  Though shipping to the UK is now an option again.



It might still arrive in time, fingers crossed. Although yes, the next one won't.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, will sort out the swap soon. On that note, did you order from Glam? I'm sort of counting on you for new Glams, hahaha. I just couldn't justify buying from them as well as all the other stuff I'm wanting and shouldn't have.
> 
> ...


I was very restrained but I did buy 5 Glams:
The Mistress of all Evil
Mother Knows Best
Without You I'd Truly Be Dead
Friends on the Other Side
Go On Take a Bite
Could have happily had more, but resisted.  Maybe if they're still around next month...  Order open obviously, and not shipping till October.
I haven't seen many PPU yet, hoping I hate them all, though the EdM is cute (but I have a couple of very similar polishes).
I hate doctoring pictures to sell polish, I'm fairly convinced Starrily and POP do it a lot (though I have no POP to base that on...)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was very restrained but I did buy 5 Glams:
> The Mistress of all Evil
> Mother Knows Best
> Without You I'd Truly Be Dead
> ...



That's cool, I wanted 4 of these actually. I also liked Madam Mim, I'm Surrounded by Idiots, The Return of Jafar. Still eyeing up The Lost Princess from last month, but I'm just going to have to hope I can buy these later either from Glam or destashes. 

I don't buy from Starrily or POP, so I can't comment on those, but the owner of POP was also involved in a big spat in Acetone Alley for spouting some horrible transphobic shit. I was never interested in her polishes, but sure as hell not buying any especially after this!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2019)

Forgot to ask if you bought any Enchanteds, but I'm guessing no. I looked, but they just all seem so blah to me. $16 for an ugly green creme? You've got to be kidding!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's cool, I wanted 4 of these actually. I also liked Madam Mim, I'm Surrounded by Idiots, The Return of Jafar. Still eyeing up The Lost Princess from last month, but I'm just going to have to hope I can buy these later either from Glam or destashes.
> 
> I don't buy from Starrily or POP, so I can't comment on those, but the owner of POP was also involved in a big spat in Acetone Alley for spouting some horrible transphobic shit. I was never interested in her polishes, but sure as hell not buying any especially after this!



The drama with the POP owner was absurd! Not only was she spewing garbage, but she was so caustic in every interaction. Going for the jugular even with people trying to understand her. She came across like a rabid animal.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes, will sort out the swap soon. On that note, did you order from Glam? I'm sort of counting on you for new Glams, hahaha. I just couldn't justify buying from them as well as all the other stuff I'm wanting and shouldn't have.
> 
> ...



I've said it before but nail polish swatches drive me bonkers, so to hear someone is intentionally being deceitful is disgusting. I think in general swatchers try to capture the best the polish has to offer, but in doing so, they fail to capture what it will look like 90% of the time it's on our nails. That's why there was a question in AA about people who buy polishes and then immediately sell them. I think that's why. Swatches look one way and then I receive a polish and it's not what I thought it would be at all.  Your swatches are honestly some of the best and most accurate I've seen. Oh and when people only share micro pics, that's not helpful at all.  I love a pic from a distance to really get a feel for the polish, but it seems those types of photos are frowned upon for some reason.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> ...
> I did order from Vapid as it was their last restock, only got 2 polishes, the Spellcaster dupe/improved version and ... This Way Comes which was based on Something Wicked, that I didn't get when they first came out for HHC.
> ...



That Vapid sale was a mess with the shipping and not having all polishes listed at once. I inquired in the Sold Out thread if the cosmos overpours were sold out or never listed. An admin responded that they had sold out, so I went off to live my life. Turns out the admin was answering without having any idea of the situation b/c they were never listed, so another admin announced they were being added to the site. Since I had already moved on from the sale, I nearly missed this info. I came back to Facebook to check something else and saw I was tagged, so I was able to get a few but some had already sold out. Annoying that the admins answer from their behinds and annoying that the site doesn't show what's sold out. Things just disappear. And if they had been listed from the beginning I could have gotten what I wanted since I was poised and ready the minute the site opened.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I've said it before but nail polish swatches drive me bonkers, so to hear someone is intentionally being deceitful is disgusting. I think in general swatchers try to capture the best the polish has to offer, but in doing so, they fail to capture what it will look like 90% of the time it's on our nails. That's why there was a question in AA about people who buy polishes and then immediately sell them. I think that's why. Swatches look one way and then I receive a polish and it's not what I thought it would be at all.  Your swatches are honestly some of the best and most accurate I've seen. Oh and when people only share micro pics, that's not helpful at all.  I love a pic from a distance to really get a feel for the polish, but it seems those types of photos are frowned upon for some reason.



Thank you! I don't have a problem with swatchers' photos, I understand that they are trying to show off the polish at its best, but when someone doctors an image to make the polish sell better and then lies about it, that I have an issue with.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2019)

boschicka said:


> That Vapid sale was a mess with the shipping and not having all polishes listed at once. I inquired in the Sold Out thread if the cosmos overpours were sold out or never listed. An admin responded that they had sold out, so I went off to live my life. Turns out the admin was answering without having any idea of the situation b/c they were never listed, so another admin announced they were being added to the site. Since I had already moved on from the sale, I nearly missed this info. I came back to Facebook to check something else and saw I was tagged, so I was able to get a few but some had already sold out. Annoying that the admins answer from their behinds and annoying that the site doesn't show what's sold out. Things just disappear. And if they had been listed from the beginning I could have gotten what I wanted since I was poised and ready the minute the site opened.



I only wanted those two polishes and was nearly an hour late to the sale, so not sure what went on, but I agree that it's annoying when things just disappear instead of showing as sold out. I especially hate that when it's a polish that will be restocked, so you can't even wishlist it. I think C4N and RC both do this.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to ask if you bought any Enchanteds, but I'm guessing no. I looked, but they just all seem so blah to me. $16 for an ugly green creme? You've got to be kidding!


No, I had a look and though a couple of the holos were pretty, I have so many straight holos I must have dupes, and they just don't feel worth the money anyway.  I felt much like you about that green!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 4, 2019)

boschicka said:


> The drama with the POP owner was absurd! Not only was she spewing garbage, but she was so caustic in every interaction. Going for the jugular even with people trying to understand her. She came across like a rabid animal.


Yowser, didn't she have lots of RuPaul based polishes at one time?  That's nasty, you've both managed to put me off her brand completely!  I keep being tempted but I don't trust the swatches, I'll put them out of my head now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 4, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I've said it before but nail polish swatches drive me bonkers, so to hear someone is intentionally being deceitful is disgusting. I think in general swatchers try to capture the best the polish has to offer, but in doing so, they fail to capture what it will look like 90% of the time it's on our nails. That's why there was a question in AA about people who buy polishes and then immediately sell them. I think that's why. Swatches look one way and then I receive a polish and it's not what I thought it would be at all.  Your swatches are honestly some of the best and most accurate I've seen. Oh and when people only share micro pics, that's not helpful at all.  I love a pic from a distance to really get a feel for the polish, but it seems those types of photos are frowned upon for some reason.


My arms aren't long enough for that!
I actually agree about swatches, I find it especially with red/orange/pink shades, they call them red and publish photos in lighting that makes them look very red, then they arrive and are really disappointingly pink or orange.  I have a lot of pink and orange polishes...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 4, 2019)

boschicka said:


> That Vapid sale was a mess with the shipping and not having all polishes listed at once. I inquired in the Sold Out thread if the cosmos overpours were sold out or never listed. An admin responded that they had sold out, so I went off to live my life. Turns out the admin was answering without having any idea of the situation b/c they were never listed, so another admin announced they were being added to the site. Since I had already moved on from the sale, I nearly missed this info. I came back to Facebook to check something else and saw I was tagged, so I was able to get a few but some had already sold out. Annoying that the admins answer from their behinds and annoying that the site doesn't show what's sold out. Things just disappear. And if they had been listed from the beginning I could have gotten what I wanted since I was poised and ready the minute the site opened.


I don't have any Vapids, so fortunately I missed this drama!  But that sort of thing is well irritating.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 4, 2019)

My current mani is Glam Polish Carry Moonbeams Home In A Jar:


----------



## boschicka (Sep 4, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is Glam Polish Carry Moonbeams Home In A Jar:
> View attachment 66570
> View attachment 66571



You get good pics too!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yowser, didn't she have lots of RuPaul based polishes at one time?  That's nasty, you've both managed to put me off her brand completely!  I keep being tempted but I don't trust the swatches, I'll put them out of my head now.



I don't know, but she did have a Pride collection. One of her polishes is called Love is Love, and someone made a mock up of the label to read Love is Love (Unless You Have a Penis). It was priceless!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is Glam Polish Carry Moonbeams Home In A Jar:
> View attachment 66570
> View attachment 66571



Aah, so pretty! We'll sort that swap out soon, I definitely need this!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, I caved in and bought from the PPU UK website. As much as I loathe Annette, I have to do what suits me and not sending the order to Stackry is better. It only costs $3 more plus the £4 UK shipping, so it's probably cheaper anyway and this way I won't have a box started. Will also take part in the HHC UK group ordering (I really want the Femme Fatale), that should be cheaper too. That's not organised by Annette anyway. 

Did you see that there's an Illyrian pre-order tomorrow? No details yet (of course), other than that it'll include the September cotm. I'm passing, if I love something I'll either hope it comes back or I can get it elsewhere. Worst case scenario, I won't. By the way, she said that she's printing the shipping labels tonight and dropping the last pre-order packages off tomorrow. Let's see how long it'll take them this time to be "scanned".


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2019)

Time for some mani pictures. First is Great Lakes Lacquer Like Air I'll Rise with Indigo Bananas Sea Quake (holo).













Not nail related, but I bought this cool multichrome/oil slick ring that kind of matches this mani. 




Next one is Femme Fatale Rose Red with Dollish Polish That's So Fetch.







This is Picture Polish Shy Violet with Jindie Nails Barney Blew Up. They were both awful. The Picture Polish was really runny and patchy, this is after 4 coats and still not even. The Jindie Nails was sheer, runny, but also very bumpy. Took 2 coats of topcoat to even it out in the end. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 7, 2019)

Next mani is Different Dimension Blue Shift with Polished for Days Antarctica.







This is Blush Lacquers Seychelles with Girly Bits Bouquet Corral.













Finally, my current mani, Glam Polish Peace of Mind with Femme Fatale Sinister Calling. Both are oldies, the FF was my oldest untried from the brand. It's not that great, the flipping star glitter is annoying the hell out of me already as one point is sticking up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I caved in and bought from the PPU UK website. As much as I loathe Annette, I have to do what suits me and not sending the order to Stackry is better. It only costs $3 more plus the £4 UK shipping, so it's probably cheaper anyway and this way I won't have a box started. Will also take part in the HHC UK group ordering (I really want the Femme Fatale), that should be cheaper too. That's not organised by Annette anyway.
> 
> Did you see that there's an Illyrian pre-order tomorrow? No details yet (of course), other than that it'll include the September cotm. I'm passing, if I love something I'll either hope it comes back or I can get it elsewhere. Worst case scenario, I won't. By the way, she said that she's printing the shipping labels tonight and dropping the last pre-order packages off tomorrow. Let's see how long it'll take them this time to be "scanned".


Yup, I bought from PPU UK and Illyrian - having the Illyrians sent to the UK because it's still cheaper, just got a few.  Not sure what works out cheaper to add to my Stackry with the last lot of Illyrians!  Non polish things get expensive because of size, and most polishes are cheaper to send direct.  Oh well, we'll see - the HHC Illyrian is a definite!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some mani pictures. First is Great Lakes Lacquer Like Air I'll Rise with Indigo Bananas Sea Quake (holo).
> 
> View attachment 66587
> 
> ...


Oh, some pretty things!  Love the first IB and GLL combo, very nice.  Your ring is cute too!  I keep being tempted, but I have almost as much jewellery as I do nail polish...
The purple Picture Polish looks cute, sorry you don't like it.  Interesting that the Jindie is another disaster, I've only worn one of mine (admittedly I've only got a couple) and it was a complete nightmare to work with too.  It looks pretty on you mind!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Next mani is Different Dimension Blue Shift with Polished for Days Antarctica.
> 
> View attachment 66595
> 
> ...


These are also cute!  I like the DD and the Blush - and I love your star glitters!  (I always do - what a shame they're a pain to work with)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yup, I bought from PPU UK and Illyrian - having the Illyrians sent to the UK because it's still cheaper, just got a few.  Not sure what works out cheaper to add to my Stackry with the last lot of Illyrians!  Non polish things get expensive because of size, and most polishes are cheaper to send direct.  Oh well, we'll see - the HHC Illyrian is a definite!



What did you get? I only got 4 from PPU: Femme Fatale, Different Dimension, Crystal Knockout and Wildfire Lacquer. 2 are new to me brands, hope they don't disappoint. I passed on the Illyrian, it looked a bit meh. Also passed on the Illyrian restock, only saw 2 sets of swatches and neither appealed enough to buy. 

Only just seen the HHC Illyrian. It looks nice, but of course there are no swatches. How is she always so behind with everything??

I got my tracking number for the last order and it's been stuck in pre-shipment since Saturday morning. I will ask her to make sure it's moving later today. 

I got sucked into the Tonic sale last night. It was going to be the launch of the new soft shimmers collection, but they don't have any bottle caps, so instead did a sale, including 180 more mystery bags (one mystery proto and 2 mystery LE/exclusive polishes per bag), plus there were some Oops polishes available too. It was proper ninja fingers job, like old EP restocks, but I did score a bag and an Oops polish. She said we can e-mail to request the polishes we'd like in the bag, really hope they'll honour it as there were only 2 polishes that I don't own yet: Space Jam Oops and Tonic Appreciation '19. This will be my last package to go to Stackry.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh, some pretty things!  Love the first IB and GLL combo, very nice.  Your ring is cute too!  I keep being tempted, but I have almost as much jewellery as I do nail polish...
> The purple Picture Polish looks cute, sorry you don't like it.  Interesting that the Jindie is another disaster, I've only worn one of mine (admittedly I've only got a couple) and it was a complete nightmare to work with too.  It looks pretty on you mind!



I have and used a few from Jindie, don't remember any of them being this bad. Some are holos and duochromes, so that might be why. The PP is a lovely colour, but such a pain. I have a lot of jewellery (and make up and scarves) too and I don't even wear any nowadays, but the ring was only 5 quid, so I caved in.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> What did you get? I only got 4 from PPU: Femme Fatale, Different Dimension, Crystal Knockout and Wildfire Lacquer. 2 are new to me brands, hope they don't disappoint. I passed on the Illyrian, it looked a bit meh. Also passed on the Illyrian restock, only saw 2 sets of swatches and neither appealed enough to buy.
> 
> Only just seen the HHC Illyrian. It looks nice, but of course there are no swatches. How is she always so behind with everything??
> 
> ...


I got the Nevr Enuff, P4D and Illyrian.  I was unsure, but ended up doing it!  I also fancied the EdM but I swear I have at least a couple of identical ones, so I skipped it.  I expected you to have it on your list!
Yup, my current order tracking hasn't moved either, but I've just emptied Stackry so it will be the first arrival, that means they can take their time!  I originally thought it would arrive last week.  
Sounds fun/frustrating with the Tonic sale, hope you get what you want.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got the Nevr Enuff, P4D and Illyrian.  I was unsure, but ended up doing it!  I also fancied the EdM but I swear I have at least a couple of identical ones, so I skipped it.  I expected you to have it on your list!
> Yup, my current order tracking hasn't moved either, but I've just emptied Stackry so it will be the first arrival, that means they can take their time!  I originally thought it would arrive last week.
> Sounds fun/frustrating with the Tonic sale, hope you get what you want.



I'm not that into red, so the EdM was an easy skip for me. I contemplated the PfD because it looked quite pinkish in some pictures, but passed on it in the end.

I'm the opposite. I need all my packages to arrive by Friday next week. I'm also very dubious about her claims about the post office and want to see how she reacts if she's asked to chase them up before the 15 day TAT is up. I still think she is doing this to buy time, make herself look good with the 10 day TAT and blaming it on the PO.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2019)

My Illyrian package has arrived at Stackry. Interestingly it started moving shortly after I asked Vanessa about it, but some people's packages are still sitting in pre-shipment. Hmm. 

I'm just waiting for my Vapid order to arrive (due on Monday) and then I'll empty my postbox. Hoping to keep it empty for a while, it would help with costs and also hopefully I'll buy less that way.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Illyrian package has arrived at Stackry. Interestingly it started moving shortly after I asked Vanessa about it, but some people's packages are still sitting in pre-shipment. Hmm.
> 
> I'm just waiting for my Vapid order to arrive (due on Monday) and then I'll empty my postbox. Hoping to keep it empty for a while, it would help with costs and also hopefully I'll buy less that way.



Mine is due to be delivered on Monday.  I'm annoyed with myself for not shipping direct with this one, now I have an open box, so I need to shop more!  My last Stackry shipment cost nearly £100 because I added a handbag to it, I'm finding I don't want enough polish these days to justify the fees.  Oh well...  too late now, and at least HHC will add to it, even if just one polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2019)

So here are my last two manis.  
Illyrian Polish Cocoon:





Lilypad Lacquer Spook-tacular:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Mine is due to be delivered on Monday.  I'm annoyed with myself for not shipping direct with this one, now I have an open box, so I need to shop more!  My last Stackry shipment cost nearly £100 because I added a handbag to it, I'm finding I don't want enough polish these days to justify the fees.  Oh well...  too late now, and at least HHC will add to it, even if just one polish.



Did you buy the Illyrian? I think I'll skip it and just get the FF. Not sure I like the jelly/crelly base. It looks very sheer in some of the swatches.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here are my last two manis.
> Illyrian Polish Cocoon:
> View attachment 66622
> View attachment 66623
> ...



Ooh, I like them both! Is the Illyrian from the butterfly mystery trio?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 15, 2019)

Here are my recent manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer Take Me Away with Glam Polish Schadenfreude.







Next is Emily de Molly Lost in Paradise with Glam Polish We're Simply Meant to Be.










This is Cupcake Polish Milky Way with Lilypad Lacquer Mythical Legend.










My current mani is Vapid Lacquer Problem Child with Emily de Molly It's Sunday Somewhere.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Did you buy the Illyrian? I think I'll skip it and just get the FF. Not sure I like the jelly/crelly base. It looks very sheer in some of the swatches.


I did buy it - might not have bothered if Stackry wasn't already started (previous Illyrians arrived there today).  I always thought I was missing out on a lot with HHC, but that's two months in a row I've looked, and all I've bought are the Illyrians!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my recent manis. First is Lilypad Lacquer Take Me Away with Glam Polish Schadenfreude.
> 
> View attachment 66628
> 
> ...


Nice!  I really like your green mani!  I've also worn Schadenfreude, and I loved it!
I see first images are up on Halloween Horror Shop, so many pretty things, it's always an expensive release for me!  On bottles only, I see about 10-12 I fancy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, I like them both! Is the Illyrian from the butterfly mystery trio?


I wish Cocoon had been in the mystery bag instead of Lepidoptera, but it wasn't - it was a June proto.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2019)

My new mani is Illyrian Blossom:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did buy it - might not have bothered if Stackry wasn't already started (previous Illyrians arrived there today).  I always thought I was missing out on a lot with HHC, but that's two months in a row I've looked, and all I've bought are the Illyrians!



Nah, I only ever want one or two polishes from HHC at most. It's weird because I always like loads from PPU.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  I really like your green mani!  I've also worn Schadenfreude, and I loved it!
> I see first images are up on Halloween Horror Shop, so many pretty things, it's always an expensive release for me!  On bottles only, I see about 10-12 I fancy.



Thank you. My favourite was the blue EdM/Glam pairing, the Glam is so pretty with all the flakies.

I have seen the bottle shots and some swatches and I like about 5 or 6. Don't want any of the glitter ones and there are a few reds that I'm sure you love, I'm more interested in the purples and the two greyish ones with flakies.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I wish Cocoon had been in the mystery bag instead of Lepidoptera, but it wasn't - it was a June proto.



Oh okay. It would've fitted the theme, that's what confused me. It's very pretty, I like it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2019)

My Stackry stuff is on its way. I paid for FedEx priority as it was only $1 more, hoping it'll be here by Friday. Shipping, consolidation, etc. was £88 something, so definitely not cheap. Once again I have a lot of polishes in there and a couple of Vapids for others, so all in all it's not too bad, but going forward I'm going to try to avoid using it. Maybe I'll start a new box around Black Friday if I see any good sales. I bought the HHC Femme Fatale through the UK group buy, will also use the PPU UK shop going forward and have my Tonics shipped directly. The rest we'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Illyrian Blossom:
> View attachment 66638
> View attachment 66639



Very pretty. Another Illyrian I don't have. You might actually have more than me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. My favourite was the blue EdM/Glam pairing, the Glam is so pretty with all the flakies.
> 
> I have seen the bottle shots and some swatches and I like about 5 or 6. Don't want any of the glitter ones and there are a few reds that I'm sure you love, I'm more interested in the purples and the two greyish ones with flakies.


We probably overlap on some of the purples, but I'm not into the grey ones!  Of course you're right about the reds!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry stuff is on its way. I paid for FedEx priority as it was only $1 more, hoping it'll be here by Friday. Shipping, consolidation, etc. was £88 something, so definitely not cheap. Once again I have a lot of polishes in there and a couple of Vapids for others, so all in all it's not too bad, but going forward I'm going to try to avoid using it. Maybe I'll start a new box around Black Friday if I see any good sales. I bought the HHC Femme Fatale through the UK group buy, will also use the PPU UK shop going forward and have my Tonics shipped directly. The rest we'll see.


I feel that, my last one was the same - I end up getting one or two polishes here and there to try not to just have 5 of them in a single order coming, and the individual $3 to all the sellers plus the consolidation ends up being a small fortune.  I've been cutting it back until recently, last time I wanted some destash Illyrians so I went for it, sent some other Illyrians to make it up, added a couple of extras elsewhere, now I'm caught out with Illyrians arriving too late, so here we go again!
BF is probably worthwhile, at the moment I'm thinking Polished for Days, Different Dimension and Emily de Molly in addition to Illyrians, but they might end up being cheaper direct again.  It's not like the old days!  The dangerous goods stuff changed it from cheap to expensive, and the cutting back on buying made it worse.  It's like denying yourself costs more than it used to giving in to temptation!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty. Another Illyrian I don't have. You might actually have more than me.


When my outstanding ones arrive I'll have just under 150 - I'm sooo addicted!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> We probably overlap on some of the purples, but I'm not into the grey ones!  Of course you're right about the reds!



Maybe we could split them up and then swap decants!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I feel that, my last one was the same - I end up getting one or two polishes here and there to try not to just have 5 of them in a single order coming, and the individual $3 to all the sellers plus the consolidation ends up being a small fortune.  I've been cutting it back until recently, last time I wanted some destash Illyrians so I went for it, sent some other Illyrians to make it up, added a couple of extras elsewhere, now I'm caught out with Illyrians arriving too late, so here we go again!
> BF is probably worthwhile, at the moment I'm thinking Polished for Days, Different Dimension and Emily de Molly in addition to Illyrians, but they might end up being cheaper direct again.  It's not like the old days!  The dangerous goods stuff changed it from cheap to expensive, and the cutting back on buying made it worse.  It's like denying yourself costs more than it used to giving in to temptation!



Yes, I'm planning on PfD haul too, but I don't think EdM does BF, I think she does a Boxing Day sale instead. I'm almost completely caught up with Different Dimension, although I like a couple of the new Alien ones.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> When my outstanding ones arrive I'll have just under 150 - I'm sooo addicted!



Ooh, very close. I just got my Stackry stuff (took just 2 days to arrive with FedEx priority!) and I have 147.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Maybe we could split them up and then swap decants!


Fine by me!  Which ones are on your list?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2019)

Here's my Stackry haul. Don't judge, I've not been good - again. My last package didn't have any Tonics, and then she did the proto sale and another sale.... 







I also bought a couple of polishes from Nail Artisan, they're both exclusives.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I'm planning on PfD haul too, but I don't think EdM does BF, I think she does a Boxing Day sale instead. I'm almost completely caught up with Different Dimension, although I like a couple of the new Alien ones.


Interesting, I've never looked at EdM before, so that would be money saved then!  I guess she's Aussie not US so it makes sense.  It's a few of the new Alien DDs I've mostly been looking at, not a brand I really buy but I like those.  (I don't expect they're overly different from my other flakies mind!)  Maybe something else will come along by then, I've not mentioned Pahlish yet for instance, though I caught up recently and haven't been getting much from them for over a year.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, very close. I just got my Stackry stuff (took just 2 days to arrive with FedEx priority!) and I have 147.


Weirdly, I think I will have 147 too!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fine by me!  Which ones are on your list?



I haven't decided, but will let you know. I need to see more swatches. What about you?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my Stackry haul. Don't judge, I've not been good - again. My last package didn't have any Tonics, and then she did the proto sale and another sale....
> 
> View attachment 66644
> 
> ...


Haha, that's a Tonic frenzy!  They do look very nice.  I also love your Vapids, I guess I'm a bit late to that party though!  And of course Illyrians are cool as always.  Is that a sneaky P4D haul at the bottom?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't decided, but will let you know. I need to see more swatches. What about you?


I'm also awaiting more swatches before I decide - I noted down the stuff I'm currently thinking of, but I can't remember which are which!
My Bloody Valentine, Child's Play and the Vampire Diaries are the reds, I Know What You Did Last Summer is teal, I also have A Night In Terror Tower, Most Likely to Die, The Craft, Wolf Creek - and two of the trio as well, not the green one.  I'm also wavering on American Poltergeist, Are You Afraid of the Dark and Slender Man, but I'm honestly not certain which is which from all of these!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Haha, that's a Tonic frenzy!  They do look very nice.  I also love your Vapids, I guess I'm a bit late to that party though!  And of course Illyrians are cool as always.  Is that a sneaky P4D haul at the bottom?



I do love myself some Tonics! Yes, Vapid is closed (for now anyway, they said it's not 100% that they won't reopen at some point). I do love the Illyrians, Kaleidoscope is so pretty, not sure why I wanted to pass on it. I only got it for free shipping. The PfDs are from a destash, someone was selling The Upside Down and she had the two prototypes too, so I snapped them up. They're both flakies. The 4 assorted polishes on the bottom right are from PPU by the way.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 20, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm also awaiting more swatches before I decide - I noted down the stuff I'm currently thinking of, but I can't remember which are which!
> My Bloody Valentine, Child's Play and the Vampire Diaries are the reds, I Know What You Did Last Summer is teal, I also have A Night In Terror Tower, Most Likely to Die, The Craft, Wolf Creek - and two of the trio as well, not the green one.  I'm also wavering on American Poltergeist, Are You Afraid of the Dark and Slender Man, but I'm honestly not certain which is which from all of these!



Based on the bottle shots and a few swatches I've seen I want The Twilight Zone, Urban Legend and The Haunting of Hill House the most. but I also like American Poltergeist, Are You Afraid of the Dark, A Night in Terror Tower and Most Likely to Die (mostly purples). Maybe The Craft too, not sure. So we seem to have 4 or 5 that overlap. We could split those between us. I'm not really planning on buying more than 5 or 6. I still have a few on my list from older releases too, but not sure if I really want them and how many exactly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Based on the bottle shots and a few swatches I've seen I want The Twilight Zone, Urban Legend and The Haunting of Hill House the most. but I also like American Poltergeist, Are You Afraid of the Dark, A Night in Terror Tower and Most Likely to Die (mostly purples). Maybe The Craft too, not sure. So we seem to have 4 or 5 that overlap. We could split those between us. I'm not really planning on buying more than 5 or 6. I still have a few on my list from older releases too, but not sure if I really want them and how many exactly.


I've just read this back and I realised it wasn't Are You Afraid of the Dark I was after, it was The Haunting of Hill House (d'oh!!).  Other than that, happy to split them between us, pending further swatch shots so we can make our final decisions of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 21, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've just read this back and I realised it wasn't Are You Afraid of the Dark I was after, it was The Haunting of Hill House (d'oh!!).  Other than that, happy to split them between us, pending further swatch shots so we can make our final decisions of course!



Yeah, that's fine. I'm not 100% sold on that one yet myself.

Wow, I've just been looking at my spreadsheet and I've only bought 5 Glams this year (of which I promptly sold one). So weird, I thought it was more than that. I do have a good few on my swap list, but even with those it's not that many considering it's the brand I used to buy most from.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that's fine. I'm not 100% sold on that one yet myself.
> 
> Wow, I've just been looking at my spreadsheet and I've only bought 5 Glams this year (of which I promptly sold one). So weird, I thought it was more than that. I do have a good few on my swap list, but even with those it's not that many considering it's the brand I used to buy most from.


Wow, that's not many at all!  I know you keep saying you'll get decants from me every time there's a new release, but I didn't expect that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2019)

This week's mani is Illyrian Charybdis:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, that's not many at all!  I know you keep saying you'll get decants from me every time there's a new release, but I didn't expect that!



Even with my swap wishlist it's not that many! There were releases I wasn't interested in anything at all. I do want 4 from the last 2 releases and I think I'll probably go for 5 or 6 from this one, so that will triple the amount I will have bought all year! 

Still trying to figure out what to do, I will let you know by Thursday so we can prepare for the launch. I'm pretty certain on the 3 I mentioned above (although now debating Urban Legend), but now I also really like 3, 4, Better Lock Your Door. I think I may go for Most Likely to Die and/or Are You Afraid of the Dark too. Ugh, too many.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Illyrian Charybdis:
> View attachment 66650



Pretty! I don't have this one either!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Even with my swap wishlist it's not that many! There were releases I wasn't interested in anything at all. I do want 4 from the last 2 releases and I think I'll probably go for 5 or 6 from this one, so that will triple the amount I will have bought all year!
> 
> Still trying to figure out what to do, I will let you know by Thursday so we can prepare for the launch. I'm pretty certain on the 3 I mentioned above (although now debating Urban Legend), but now I also really like 3, 4, Better Lock Your Door. I think I may go for Most Likely to Die and/or Are You Afraid of the Dark too. Ugh, too many.


I've pretty much narrowed my list down:
My Bloody Valentine
A Night In Terror Tower
Most Likely To Die
Vampire Diaries
The Craft
Child's Play
I Know What You Did Last Summer
Beware of Hitch Hiking Ghosts
Scary Stories to Tell In The Dark


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've pretty much narrowed my list down:
> My Bloody Valentine
> A Night In Terror Tower
> Most Likely To Die
> ...



Do you want me to get Most Likely to Die? I feel like my swap wishlist is much longer than yours and I really like this. That'll make my to buy list 5 or 6, I'm happy with that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Do you want me to get Most Likely to Die? I feel like my swap wishlist is much longer than yours and I really like this. That'll make my to buy list 5 or 6, I'm happy with that.


Yes, that works for me!  
(Trust me, I have a swap list for you!)
Ninja fingers at the ready...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, that works for me!
> (Trust me, I have a swap list for you!)
> Ninja fingers at the ready...



Okay, then I will get The Twilight Zone, The Haunting of Hill House, Most Likely to Die, 3, 4 Better Lock Your Door, Are You Afraid of the Dark and possibly Urban Legend (still debating that one, but you're not interested in it anyway, are you?). 

I'm interested in My Bloody Valentine and A Night in Terror Tower from your list. 

We should do the swap once the Glams have arrived.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2019)

I also want to get Lost Princess, The Magnificent... Madam Mim, I'm Surrounded by Idiots and The Return of Jafar from the last 2 collections. You got a few that I was interested in, I'm so glad I can swap for them. Not sure if I should buy them before the launch or if there's going to be a discount code again, in which case it would make more sense to buy together. But I don't want to miss out on the Horror Shop ones. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 24, 2019)

Ah, just seen that there won't be a discount code this time around. Probably still worth ordering them now for combined shipping, rather than next time around.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2019)

Well I got all I wanted, so I'm happy.  I ended up swapping out Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark for American Poltergeist though, I think the other might be available for longer so I might get it another time.  Or I might end up adding it tomorrow, I'm finding it hard to decide about it.  I like purple, but it's a bit darker than I prefer, and I don't know if I'll love or hate the neon glitters...
I also emailed Vanessa at Illyrian and suggested my replacement brush and free gift could be included with my most recent order to save her posting them to the UK separately, and I just got a response saying she would do that, so another good result!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I got all I wanted, so I'm happy.  I ended up swapping out Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark for American Poltergeist though, I think the other might be available for longer so I might get it another time.  Or I might end up adding it tomorrow, I'm finding it hard to decide about it.  I like purple, but it's a bit darker than I prefer, and I don't know if I'll love or hate the neon glitters...
> I also emailed Vanessa at Illyrian and suggested my replacement brush and free gift could be included with my most recent order to save her posting them to the UK separately, and I just got a response saying she would do that, so another good result!



I got everything too. I stuck to my list and was in and out very quickly. Ooh, I might add American Poltergeist to my swap list, if it is the one I think it is.

Good news about Illyrian!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2019)

I see Vanessa is blaming her bottle supplier for the increase in the current TAT. What a surprise, she didn't manage to get the orders out in time, again.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2019)

This is the first time in several days I've been able to sit down by the computer long enough to crop a few pictures and post them. One of our cats has been ill, he's got an ulcer on his tongue, so wouldn't eat or drink. I've spent the last 3 days worrying and going to the vets. He seems to be a bit better now, fingers crossed. He is our oldest and sweetest cat, my daughter's best friend and guardian angel. I love the other two cats too, but he is truly special. Thank God for insurance as we're now over £500 in vet bills (he was admitted to be rehydrated and given antibiotics and painkillers and had blood tests done). 

Anyway, here are some manis. First is Bluebird Lacquer This Autumnake You a Beleafer with Tonic Butterfly on the accents. 













Next is Femme Fatale Gravity Lapse with Emily de Molly The Grey Silence.













Next up is Barry M Jellyfish with Emily de Molly Expelled from Paradise. The Barry M took 4 coats and was still a bit seethrough. It also had more of a green shimmer instead of blue that shows in the pictures, because my new phone's camera is rubbish.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2019)

A couple more pictures of the Barry M - EdM combo. I hate this 10 picture per post limit. 







The last one is probably the most colour accurate re the green shimmer. 

Next mani is Bees Knees The Magician. My first experience with Bees Knees and it wasn't a good one. The mani looks good, but the polish was so runny, the first 2 coats looks awful. Also hate the tall thin bottle. This took me about an hour to do even with the big powerful magnet. It also didn't dry properly, so I managed to dent it even the following morning!













This mani is Quixotic Polish Second Star to the Right with Polished for Days Unicorn. Also first experience of Quixotic, it was a little thick, so had to put a few drops of thinner in it, but otherwise, lovely polish.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 28, 2019)

@*

 Anitacska
, sorry to hear about your cat. I hope things continue to get better.*


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This is the first time in several days I've been able to sit down by the computer long enough to crop a few pictures and post them. One of our cats has been ill, he's got an ulcer on his tongue, so wouldn't eat or drink. I've spent the last 3 days worrying and going to the vets. He seems to be a bit better now, fingers crossed. He is our oldest and sweetest cat, my daughter's best friend and guardian angel. I love the other two cats too, but he is truly special. Thank God for insurance as we're now over £500 in vet bills (he was admitted to be rehydrated and given antibiotics and painkillers and had blood tests done).
> 
> Anyway, here are some manis. First is Bluebird Lacquer This Autumnake You a Beleafer with Tonic Butterfly on the accents.
> 
> ...


Aw, poor kitty, hope they're on the mend.
Love your first mani there, the second is cute too - not so taken with the Barry M one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> A couple more pictures of the Barry M - EdM combo. I hate this 10 picture per post limit.
> 
> View attachment 66670
> 
> ...


I like both of these!  What a shame about the BK formula, I don't own any of theirs so I can't comment, but you have put me off.  I hate polishes that don't dry.  Love both of the pink ones, Unicorn has been on my "must wear" list for a while, it's so pretty in the bottle and even nicer on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2019)

Are you buying FTLOP or PPU?
I'm not taken with FTLOP this time again, PPU I started with a short list of 5, gone to 4, may end up with just 2 - love the Dreamland and PfDs, liking Illyrian and Painted Polish, but I may not get those two, still thinking about it.
Also wondering what Illyrian have coming this Friday of course, FB has gone awfully quiet these days.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2019)

Thank you both! Paws is doing much better now, his tongue is healing nicely and he's eating better. The vet says it might take another week or two to heal properly, but he doesn't need any more medication. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Are you buying FTLOP or PPU?
> I'm not taken with FTLOP this time again, PPU I started with a short list of 5, gone to 4, may end up with just 2 - love the Dreamland and PfDs, liking Illyrian and Painted Polish, but I may not get those two, still thinking about it.
> Also wondering what Illyrian have coming this Friday of course, FB has gone awfully quiet these days.



I was going to ask you about the FTLOP box actually. I really like the EdM, but not keen on the other two, so won't be buying it for just one. Hopefully I can find the EdM later in a destash. If I was using my Stackry box, I'd try and find someone to split the box with, but I don't want to have just one polish sent there. 

I definitely want the PfD, Pahlish and Fair Maiden from PPU, plus I'm on the fence about the Femme Fatale, Girly Bits and Dreamland. Ideally I only want to buy 4, but not sure which one to add from my maybe list. My last order is on its way. 

I saw Vanessa reply to someone to say she'd been very ill before the update about the bottles (which made me question how honest she was being about the bottles being late), but yes, its been very quiet. I'm not sure I will buy this weekend unless I really like the polishes and they won't return. 

I skipped the Tonic launch as everything will be in stock until the next release, so I can combine shipping. I do want 5 or 6 though and then another 4 from the next release, plus she has a fall collection coming out that I haven't seen yet. So we could be up in the high teens!  It never ends, does it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to ask you about the FTLOP box actually. I really like the EdM, but not keen on the other two, so won't be buying it for just one. Hopefully I can find the EdM later in a destash. If I was using my Stackry box, I'd try and find someone to split the box with, but I don't want to have just one polish sent there.
> 
> I definitely want the PfD, Pahlish and Fair Maiden from PPU, plus I'm on the fence about the Femme Fatale, Girly Bits and Dreamland. Ideally I only want to buy 4, but not sure which one to add from my maybe list. My last order is on its way.
> 
> ...


The Pahlish was my number 5 choice from PPU, dropped it in the end - of your "maybe" ones I love Dreamland and I really like the Femme Fatale, but I stopped buying her brand as I was always disappointed when I wore them.  
I just had an email from PPU saying, surprise surprise, one polish was late being delivered, and my order would ship once they arrived.  Bet you can guess which one...
You're right, it never ends, though my shopping has gone down incredibly in recent times.  I seem to have the same number of orders but many fewer polishes in each, so shipping is still a huge amount, which is so irritating.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Pahlish was my number 5 choice from PPU, dropped it in the end - of your "maybe" ones I love Dreamland and I really like the Femme Fatale, but I stopped buying her brand as I was always disappointed when I wore them.
> I just had an email from PPU saying, surprise surprise, one polish was late being delivered, and my order would ship once they arrived.  Bet you can guess which one...
> You're right, it never ends, though my shopping has gone down incredibly in recent times.  I seem to have the same number of orders but many fewer polishes in each, so shipping is still a huge amount, which is so irritating.



My biggest problem with Femme Fatale is having to pay $14/$16 for a small 9 ml bottle. When I buy them directly through the group buy, I pay around £8 per bottle. I know shipping and customs goes on top of it, but it's usually only a few pounds, plus there's shipping on the PPU/HHC ones too. I don't mind paying that, but if I have to fork out $14/$16 plus shipping, it had better be an amazing shade! I'm just not 100% sure this month's one is worth it.

If you get the Dreamland, I can swap you for a Pahlish decant if you're interested. So I may very well go for the Girly Bits in that case.

Despite receiving huge packages from Stackry, I have actually bought less polish so far this year than last year. It's just a bit over half and it's already October (although Black Friday is still ahead us!). I think it's because most of my purchases went to Stackry that it looked like a lot (and yes, it was a lot, but less than it looked iyswim), but I hardly bought other polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2019)

Got my PPU order today. Someone pointed out that the Wildflower Lacquer is very sheer, so I swatched it and sure enough, even with 4 coats it's not opaque. It is pretty though. But I think from now on I'll stick with brands I know and love.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2019)

Speaking of Different Dimension, I was sent a 25% off code with my PPU polish. I don't think I will use it (but it's not a unique code anyway), so if anyone would like it, I'm happy to share. I really like the turquoise/purple flakie thermal from the new trio and a couple of other one from the last collection, but I don't really want it sent to Stackry and probably shouldn't buy anyway.  UK shipping is $18, so not worth it for just 3 polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2019)

Here are some mani pictures. First is Illyrian Polish Storm with Colors by Llarowe Donna. I really liked this mani and the CbL in particular. However, I'm still annoyed with her for creating a Doctor Who collection without actually knowing anything about Doctor Who. How/why is Donna this colour? She is ginger! Nothing about this colour makes me think of Donna. Also most of the shades had really generic names anyone can google. Meh. But as I said, it's a cool polish. So is the Illyrian.













Next up is Femme Fatale Morningtide. It's a cool thermal. It's very reactive and my hands were really warm all day, so I couldn't really take a picture in the cold state. 







This is Barry M Butterflyfish with Femme Fatale Hyacinth Wisp. The FF is/was a thermal, but it's dead, the first one I've had so far actually. I believe it was always a very subtle thermal, but I can't see any changes in it now. I do like it, although I wish I had put it over a colour base as this was 4 coats and it's still not opaque (3 for the Barry M).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My biggest problem with Femme Fatale is having to pay $14/$16 for a small 9 ml bottle. When I buy them directly through the group buy, I pay around £8 per bottle. I know shipping and customs goes on top of it, but it's usually only a few pounds, plus there's shipping on the PPU/HHC ones too. I don't mind paying that, but if I have to fork out $14/$16 plus shipping, it had better be an amazing shade! I'm just not 100% sure this month's one is worth it.
> 
> If you get the Dreamland, I can swap you for a Pahlish decant if you're interested. So I may very well go for the Girly Bits in that case.
> 
> Despite receiving huge packages from Stackry, I have actually bought less polish so far this year than last year. It's just a bit over half and it's already October (although Black Friday is still ahead us!). I think it's because most of my purchases went to Stackry that it looked like a lot (and yes, it was a lot, but less than it looked iyswim), but I hardly bought other polishes.



I'm really not fussed on the Pahlish, I've had another look and it's not really calling me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of Different Dimension, I was sent a 25% off code with my PPU polish. I don't think I will use it (but it's not a unique code anyway), so if anyone would like it, I'm happy to share. I really like the turquoise/purple flakie thermal from the new trio and a couple of other one from the last collection, but I don't really want it sent to Stackry and probably shouldn't buy anyway.  UK shipping is $18, so not worth it for just 3 polishes.


I'll have a think about it once I've seen how much I spend at Illyrian tonight, and finally decide how many PPU I'm going for!  I really liked a couple of the Alien ones and I have stuff at Stackry, but Glam killed my budget last week.  I'll let you know!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures. First is Illyrian Polish Storm with Colors by Llarowe Donna. I really liked this mani and the CbL in particular. However, I'm still annoyed with her for creating a Doctor Who collection without actually knowing anything about Doctor Who. How/why is Donna this colour? She is ginger! Nothing about this colour makes me think of Donna. Also most of the shades had really generic names anyone can google. Meh. But as I said, it's a cool polish. So is the Illyrian.
> 
> View attachment 66716
> 
> ...


Oo, Storm and Donna is a killer combo!  The FF Thermal is so strong too, nice effect.  And the last one is really pretty - shame your thermal is dead, and it's all a bit too transparent for me to wear, but looks great on you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Illyrian Eleven:






I really love this one, and it often reads more red than the pics show, which I always like!  And the flakies are like molten fire, just so stunning.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Illyrian Eleven:
> View attachment 66726
> View attachment 66729
> 
> ...



It's gorgeous! I wore this not that long ago too. 

I still haven't seen any swatches of the new Halloween collection. I don't think I'll be ordering from this restock, I'm sure they will come back at some point. Trying very hard to be good.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2019)

My current mani, ILNP Homecoming with WingDust Gilt-y Pleasures. I was very surprised to find that I'd not worn this topper yet. I was sure I had, I love it so much. The ILNP is one of the older ones and it's okay, but not their best.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It's gorgeous! I wore this not that long ago too.
> 
> I still haven't seen any swatches of the new Halloween collection. I don't think I'll be ordering from this restock, I'm sure they will come back at some point. Trying very hard to be good.


I did put an order in but I wasn't that taken with the new colours - I'd have left it but I have been so wanting Henosis for ages and it was re-released so I did get a couple of the new ones as well.  But I was waiting to find out what was coming from there before I did my PPU order, and I'm gutted that the Illyrian sold out before I got it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani, ILNP Homecoming with WingDust Gilt-y Pleasures. I was very surprised to find that I'd not worn this topper yet. I was sure I had, I love it so much. The ILNP is one of the older ones and it's okay, but not their best.
> 
> View attachment 66731
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did put an order in but I wasn't that taken with the new colours - I'd have left it but I have been so wanting Henosis for ages and it was re-released so I did get a couple of the new ones as well.  But I was waiting to find out what was coming from there before I did my PPU order, and I'm gutted that the Illyrian sold out before I got it.



Oh no, sorry you missed out on the Illyrian. I'm sure it'll pop up in destashes. I passed on that one, but OMG, have you seen the HHC one? It's gorgeous! 

I had a look too and I do like 2 of the new ones, Slasher and Shiver. Which ones did you get? I'm still debating whether or not to order, I like 3 of the Halloween ones and I've always wanted Darkness. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, sorry you missed out on the Illyrian. I'm sure it'll pop up in destashes. I passed on that one, but OMG, have you seen the HHC one? It's gorgeous!
> 
> I had a look too and I do like 2 of the new ones, Slasher and Shiver. Which ones did you get? I'm still debating whether or not to order, I like 3 of the Halloween ones and I've always wanted Darkness. Decisions, decisions.



I have an extra Darkness that I'd be happy to send to your US address at any point if you start using it again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 5, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, sorry you missed out on the Illyrian. I'm sure it'll pop up in destashes. I passed on that one, but OMG, have you seen the HHC one? It's gorgeous!
> 
> I had a look too and I do like 2 of the new ones, Slasher and Shiver. Which ones did you get? I'm still debating whether or not to order, I like 3 of the Halloween ones and I've always wanted Darkness. Decisions, decisions.


I was really disappointed about the PPU Illyrian, I wasn't sure at first but later swatches had convinced me, oh well - I'll live!  It's the first time I've had an issue with PPU selling out, but it's my own fault for waiting - I really didn't want to overspend if the Illyrian release ended up being awesome, but I don't really feel it was.  I'm kind of annoyed the swatches were so late for it, and the maybe/maybe not protos ended up not.  If you come across the Illyrian PPU in a destash, please let me know!
I looked at HHC this morning, I do like the Illyrian and actually a couple of others this time!
My Illyrian order was:
Slasher
He's coming
Henosis
Aeromancy
Elevation
I'm not sure about Elevation, but hopefully it will be nice!  I wasn't sure about He's Coming either mind, but I suspect it will be nice when it arrives.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2019)

boschicka said:


> I have an extra Darkness that I'd be happy to send to your US address at any point if you start using it again.



Thank you, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was really disappointed about the PPU Illyrian, I wasn't sure at first but later swatches had convinced me, oh well - I'll live!  It's the first time I've had an issue with PPU selling out, but it's my own fault for waiting - I really didn't want to overspend if the Illyrian release ended up being awesome, but I don't really feel it was.  I'm kind of annoyed the swatches were so late for it, and the maybe/maybe not protos ended up not.  If you come across the Illyrian PPU in a destash, please let me know!
> I looked at HHC this morning, I do like the Illyrian and actually a couple of others this time!
> My Illyrian order was:
> Slasher
> ...



Of course, I'll let you know. 

I like the Lollipop Posse from HHC as well, but not sure if I'll get it. 

I have Elevation, it's nice. I don't really like the jellies with contrasting flakies like He's Coming. There was another polish a while ago that was similar and I skipped that too. There are so many other ones I love anyway, I'm quite glad when makers come out with polishes I don't really like.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2019)

I caved in and ordered 6 from Illyrian. I didn't get Darkness (thanks for the offer again 

 boschicka
), went for Slasher, Shiver, Crypt, Elixer, Ghost and Eight.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2019)

I've had shipping notices for my last month's PPU and HHC - I guess Vanessa's got round to sorting those ones out.  No notice for the one allegedly definitely shipping on Monday mind...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Nails Inc Greenwich Park:



It's a one-coater and very nice, but I always feel that silver polishes don't suit me.  I try not to buy them these days!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've had shipping notices for my last month's PPU and HHC - I guess Vanessa's got round to sorting those ones out.  No notice for the one allegedly definitely shipping on Monday mind...



She replied to someone in the group and said she's DEFINITELY dropping them off today.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> She replied to someone in the group and said she's DEFINITELY dropping them off today.


Well that sounds definitive... like her last announcement... I'm glad I have a few others in the house I can wear while waiting!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Nails Inc Greenwich Park:
> View attachment 66736
> 
> 
> It's a one-coater and very nice, but I always feel that silver polishes don't suit me.  I try not to buy them these days!



I think it looks good on you.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well that sounds definitive... like her last announcement... I'm glad I have a few others in the house I can wear while waiting!



So have you got your shipping notice yet?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2019)

My latest manis, first is El Corazon Pink Squirrel with Girly Bits Up to Gnome Good.







Next is Enchanted Polish Autumn with FUN Lacquer Ponsiettia (H).













My current mani is Glam Polish Hakuna Matata with Different Dimension Atlantis.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> So have you got your shipping notice yet?


Just got it a couple of hours ago.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My latest manis, first is El Corazon Pink Squirrel with Girly Bits Up to Gnome Good.
> 
> View attachment 66737
> 
> ...


Oo, I like these!  The pink and blue work beautifully together, the autumnal one is very pretty, and the last is well shifty!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2019)

Have you seen the new Illyrian prototypes (for TIS)? I'm not fussed about the exclusives, but I do like the protos. Luckily they will be available in the shop at the end of October. Although I have to admit, they do look a bit similar to other polishes, but I guess that's her style.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new Illyrian prototypes (for TIS)? I'm not fussed about the exclusives, but I do like the protos. Luckily they will be available in the shop at the end of October. Although I have to admit, they do look a bit similar to other polishes, but I guess that's her style.


I definitely love them, though I've only seen one of the exclusives - shame that won't be available too.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I definitely love them, though I've only seen one of the exclusives - shame that won't be available too.



This is the other one:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This is the other one:
> View attachment 66748


Thanks Anita!  This one I'm not fussed on, I love Tarantulas though - don't suppose you know a fairy?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita!  This one I'm not fussed on, I love Tarantulas though - don't suppose you know a fairy?



No, sorry. I can't be bothered with that now. Too many polishes to hunt down all the time.  You could ask in the group?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 11, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> No, sorry. I can't be bothered with that now. Too many polishes to hunt down all the time.  You could ask in the group?



Interested to hear your thoughts on event exclusives and fairies in general and then the recent drama of event attendees unable to get polishes at events due to fairies.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 11, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on event exclusives and fairies in general and then the recent drama of event attendees unable to get polishes at events due to fairies.


To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of it being an issue.  I've never used a fairy service - nor have I been to an event (I'd love to see one, but it's a long way from the UK!).  I can see that would be disappointing if you've attended though, I'd always assumed there would be plenty for everyone.  As I said, never been to one, I'm guessing from this comment that it's as hard to get an event exclusive if you're there as it used to be to get an EP on first launch day of a one time release!  As someone overseas, I always feel a bit let down by event exclusives from "my" brands, as I hate to miss out myself.  A conundrum I guess.  I'd always thought of it as a chance to meet makers, try samples and see things in the flesh before buying, rather than a chance for an exclusive, but I imagine it's a good way to boost ticket sales and indeed polish sales on the day.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Interested to hear your thoughts on event exclusives and fairies in general and then the recent drama of event attendees unable to get polishes at events due to fairies.



I agree with Anne, I hate these event exclusives that you can only get if you go there or find yourself a fairy. I had a fairy from the UK a couple of years ago, I know her from a UK group, she offered to fairy and she was lovely, but trying to ask someone I don't actually know in the first place is not great. Also with the tipping culture in the US, most people expect to be compensated for helping and I've heard they expect you to buy them an extra bottle of polish for each bottle they fairy you which just isn't worth if to me. So I've given up on fairies. 

I know certain brands will open a pre-order if they sell out of their exclusives (Girly Bits for one) and many will offer the LE polishes afterwards in their shop (again Girly Bits, PfD, Tonic, Different Dimension), but not all and I guess it can be annoying if you're there and miss out on the exclusives. But since I can't make it to any of these, I find it hard to sympathise with people.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2019)

Got my Glam order, I really like the polishes I got. 




Now that I got these, I'm ready to do the swap, Anne if you are. I bought a load of empty bottles from eBay and can send you my list, and then get on with decanting over the weekend. 

In other news, I quite like the look of the new EP collection. I might actually buy some of these (subject to swatches of course). Otherwise, trying to save my money for the next Tonic restock, I know I will want loads.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 17, 2019)

A few mani pictures, first up is Cupcake Polish Queen Anthias with Glam Polish Ocean Air & Salty Hair. I really loved the Cupcake Polish, and it's in times like these when I feel a bit sad that I probably won't get to wear it again because I have so many polishes. But then I find 10 more I want to buy, hahaha!







Next is Hema 823 Red with Illyrian Blood Red Opal. The Illyrian is really pretty. 










This is Tonic Polish Peacock Parade with Picture Polish Aurora (2 coats added on top of the Tonic). So Peacock Parade is gorgeous, very shifty and all, but I still struggle to see the huge hype around it. I mean, I love Tonic, but some fans make it sound like she's the first person to invent multichrome polish. I do like it that it doesn't need black under it and you can get away with 2 generous coats, but the colours and the shift are pretty much the same as any other multichrome I own.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2019)

PearlyQueen
 I've tagged your hubby in the Illyrian group, hope he doesn't mind, as there's a restock for the TIS exclusive polishes tonight. Hope you manage to get them (if you still want them). I've decided not to order, but I'll probably get some of the protos at the next restock.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Got my Glam order, I really like the polishes I got.
> 
> View attachment 66765
> 
> ...


Lovely order, glad you're happy with them.
I need to buy bottles for the swap, can you let me know how many please?  I can go up to 12 with my swap list, though I doubt that you need that many of mine!  Unfortunately, said list is sitting on my office desk, so I can't send it till next week.
Interesting, a couple of the EPs are attracting me too, but I don't know if I'll go for them - swatches will make my mind up!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> A few mani pictures, first up is Cupcake Polish Queen Anthias with Glam Polish Ocean Air & Salty Hair. I really loved the Cupcake Polish, and it's in times like these when I feel a bit sad that I probably won't get to wear it again because I have so many polishes. But then I find 10 more I want to buy, hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 66766
> 
> ...


These are lovely!  I adore the red one (I don't know Hema, but I love that colour, it's my fave shade of red) - BRO is stunning on you.
PP is lovely - but I'm glad you posted this.  I nearly bought it last week because I've heard so many people raving about it as the best multichrome ever, but I held off and now you've said that it's no different to the others, I can save my ££££s for other things.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> PearlyQueen
> I've tagged your hubby in the Illyrian group, hope he doesn't mind, as there's a restock for the TIS exclusive polishes tonight. Hope you manage to get them (if you still want them). I've decided not to order, but I'll probably get some of the protos at the next restock.


Thanks for that Anita, he didn't mention it so I'm hoping he didn't respond like he usually does!
I got Tarantulas, which has made me very happy - tried for the two mystery options but failed, got all four protos though and a couple of the toppers.  I was so rushed trying to make sure I got Tarantulas I forgot to use the free shipping code, and also missed that Bubblegum was in stock, so not my most successful launch but I got what I really wanted.  I nearly went back for Bubblegum but two lots of shipping and two lots of consolidation fees made me back off.  Do you have it?  I might add it to my swap list if you do.
Anyhow, since I got the protos, I'm hoping not to want anything from the next launch.  That seems unlikely though as I assume the new collection will go live with them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2019)

And here's this week's mani - Shleee Polish Destroyer of Worlds 2.0:


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely order, glad you're happy with them.
> I need to buy bottles for the swap, can you let me know how many please?  I can go up to 12 with my swap list, though I doubt that you need that many of mine!  Unfortunately, said list is sitting on my office desk, so I can't send it till next week.
> Interesting, a couple of the EPs are attracting me too, but I don't know if I'll go for them - swatches will make my mind up!



12 is fine and believe me, I definitely have at least that many I'm after! No rush though, just wanted to let you know that I'm ready to do it.

Still no swatches from EP of course...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for that Anita, he didn't mention it so I'm hoping he didn't respond like he usually does!
> I got Tarantulas, which has made me very happy - tried for the two mystery options but failed, got all four protos though and a couple of the toppers.  I was so rushed trying to make sure I got Tarantulas I forgot to use the free shipping code, and also missed that Bubblegum was in stock, so not my most successful launch but I got what I really wanted.  I nearly went back for Bubblegum but two lots of shipping and two lots of consolidation fees made me back off.  Do you have it?  I might add it to my swap list if you do.
> Anyhow, since I got the protos, I'm hoping not to want anything from the next launch.  That seems unlikely though as I assume the new collection will go live with them.



Oh good! No, he didn't respond at all, lol. 

Glad you got Tarantulas, it's still in stock now actually! Annoying about forgetting the code, if it was another brand, they would allow it retrospectively of course. I do have Bubblegum and you're welcome to add it to your list. 

I think she said the next collection comes out on 15/11, but there will be a restock next Friday with some more protos iirc.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's this week's mani - Shleee Polish Destroyer of Worlds 2.0:
> View attachment 66776
> View attachment 66777
> View attachment 66778
> ...



Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are lovely!  I adore the red one (I don't know Hema, but I love that colour, it's my fave shade of red) - BRO is stunning on you.
> PP is lovely - but I'm glad you posted this.  I nearly bought it last week because I've heard so many people raving about it as the best multichrome ever, but I held off and now you've said that it's no different to the others, I can save my ££££s for other things.



Thanks. Hema is a Dutch store, bit like Tiger Tiger, they have a shop in Kingston, the polishes cost about 3 quid, so I pick up one or two I like when I go shopping (very rarely nowadays).


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh good! No, he didn't respond at all, lol.
> 
> Glad you got Tarantulas, it's still in stock now actually! Annoying about forgetting the code, if it was another brand, they would allow it retrospectively of course. I do have Bubblegum and you're welcome to add it to your list.
> 
> I think she said the next collection comes out on 15/11, but there will be a restock next Friday with some more protos iirc.



Brands with limited stock that don't refund shipping on multiple orders really irritate me. I find it even more galling when they still combine my shipment into one package. They are saving on supplies and shipping but pocketing the extra shipping fees I paid.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 19, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Brands with limited stock that don't refund shipping on multiple orders really irritate me. I find it even more galling when they still combine my shipment into one package. They are saving on supplies and shipping but pocketing the extra shipping fees I paid.



I know that combining orders and refunding shipping is time consuming, but I'm sure that people buy more from makers who do that. I see so many times people posting they'd gone back for another polish when they knew their shipping would be combined.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I know that combining orders and refunding shipping is time consuming, but I'm sure that people buy more from makers who do that. I see so many times people posting they'd gone back for another polish when they knew their shipping would be combined.


I would definitely have bought Bubblegum if she would combine the orders.  Actually though I get more annoyed by the need for a code for free shipping - if it's not a one-time offer, and is an ongoing policy like Illyrian have, there is no need for it.  Pahlish for example just don't add a shipping fee to your order if it meets the minimum requirement.  It's really frustrating, I've been annoyed at myself since I realised what I'd done.  Shopping for fun stuff shouldn't leave you feeling like that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 19, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> 12 is fine and believe me, I definitely have at least that many I'm after! No rush though, just wanted to let you know that I'm ready to do it.
> 
> Still no swatches from EP of course...


I've just ordered 12 bottles!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I would definitely have bought Bubblegum if she would combine the orders.  Actually though I get more annoyed by the need for a code for free shipping - if it's not a one-time offer, and is an ongoing policy like Illyrian have, there is no need for it.  Pahlish for example just don't add a shipping fee to your order if it meets the minimum requirement.  It's really frustrating, I've been annoyed at myself since I realised what I'd done.  Shopping for fun stuff shouldn't leave you feeling like that.



Yup, that's rubbish too.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of it being an issue.  I've never used a fairy service - nor have I been to an event (I'd love to see one, but it's a long way from the UK!).  I can see that would be disappointing if you've attended though, I'd always assumed there would be plenty for everyone.  As I said, never been to one, I'm guessing from this comment that it's as hard to get an event exclusive if you're there as it used to be to get an EP on first launch day of a one time release!  As someone overseas, I always feel a bit let down by event exclusives from "my" brands, as I hate to miss out myself.  A conundrum I guess.  I'd always thought of it as a chance to meet makers, try samples and see things in the flesh before buying, rather than a chance for an exclusive, but I imagine it's a good way to boost ticket sales and indeed polish sales on the day.





Anitacska said:


> I agree with Anne, I hate these event exclusives that you can only get if you go there or find yourself a fairy. I had a fairy from the UK a couple of years ago, I know her from a UK group, she offered to fairy and she was lovely, but trying to ask someone I don't actually know in the first place is not great. Also with the tipping culture in the US, most people expect to be compensated for helping and I've heard they expect you to buy them an extra bottle of polish for each bottle they fairy you which just isn't worth if to me. So I've given up on fairies.
> I know certain brands will open a pre-order if they sell out of their exclusives (Girly Bits for one) and many will offer the LE polishes afterwards in their shop (again Girly Bits, PfD, Tonic, Different Dimension), but not all and I guess it can be annoying if you're there and miss out on the exclusives. But since I can't make it to any of these, I find it hard to sympathise with people.



Thanks to both of you for sharing your thoughts. I understand where everyone is coming from and think it's a tough situation. I personally get frustrated missing out on the exclusives as well, and I don't even bother to try to find a fairy either. I think I'm done with Ethereal for that very reason. I'm realizing the maker and her brand frustrate me.   I'll continue to give my money to brands like Tonic and PFD b/c they make their products available.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Thanks to both of you for sharing your thoughts. I understand where everyone is coming from and think it's a tough situation. I personally get frustrated missing out on the exclusives as well, and I don't even bother to try to find a fairy either. I think I'm done with Ethereal for that very reason. I'm realizing the maker and her brand frustrate me.   I'll continue to give my money to brands like Tonic and PFD b/c they make their products available.



I always look at Ethereal in HHC and PPU, but hardly ever buy. I find her polishes are too sheer for my liking. I absolutely agree on Tonic and PfD, I also love EdM and Girly Bits for that reason. Actually been feeling a bit guilty for putting off ordering from EdM and PfD because of buying LE stuff like Illyrian instead. I'm definitely making a big order from PfD on Black Friday and sometime soon from EdM too.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 20, 2019)

Just saw the announcement that the Holo Hookup Box is coming to an end. I have to admit, I'm quite happy to hear that, I often found that I liked one or two polishes, but couldn't be bothered to order the whole box or try to find the polishes separately. I enjoy picking out polishes I want to buy like in PPU, not being forced to buy 4 that I probably won't all love. Speaking of PPU, I had been wondering if something might be up as all 3 makers appeared in the group and have been contributing regularly for the past 2/3 months. I kinda wish the FTLOP box went away too, especially now that some makers have 2 polishes a month in PPU (and this coming month PfD has two and so does Pahlish).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh good! No, he didn't respond at all, lol.
> 
> Glad you got Tarantulas, it's still in stock now actually! Annoying about forgetting the code, if it was another brand, they would allow it retrospectively of course. I do have Bubblegum and you're welcome to add it to your list.
> 
> I think she said the next collection comes out on 15/11, but there will be a restock next Friday with some more protos iirc.



Ha, I went to look at my list at work today, and Bubblegum will have to wait till next time, I had no clue my list had got so long!  I thought it was about 10 with some newer stuff I hadn't noted yet, but I ended up spending ages to cut it down to 12!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Just saw the announcement that the Holo Hookup Box is coming to an end. I have to admit, I'm quite happy to hear that, I often found that I liked one or two polishes, but couldn't be bothered to order the whole box or try to find the polishes separately. I enjoy picking out polishes I want to buy like in PPU, not being forced to buy 4 that I probably won't all love. Speaking of PPU, I had been wondering if something might be up as all 3 makers appeared in the group and have been contributing regularly for the past 2/3 months. I kinda wish the FTLOP box went away too, especially now that some makers have 2 polishes a month in PPU (and this coming month PfD has two and so does Pahlish).



It's been forever since I fancied one of their boxes, it's always a bit sad to see a venture like that ending, but I only ever bought one!  You know I hate boxes too, I never love all of them, and it's sad missing out on the one you really want.  FTLOP is seldom on my shopping list since Illyrian dropped out.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, I went to look at my list at work today, and Bubblegum will have to wait till next time, I had no clue my list had got so long!  I thought it was about 10 with some newer stuff I hadn't noted yet, but I ended up spending ages to cut it down to 12!



We can do 12 now and then some more in a few weeks'/months' time. I'm sure I have way more than 12 myself.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's been forever since I fancied one of their boxes, it's always a bit sad to see a venture like that ending, but I only ever bought one!  You know I hate boxes too, I never love all of them, and it's sad missing out on the one you really want.  FTLOP is seldom on my shopping list since Illyrian dropped out.



Well, Tonic is taking part in the next FTLOP box, so I'm pretty sure I'm buying that one! At least that's only 3 polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> We can do 12 now and then some more in a few weeks'/months' time. I'm sure I have way more than 12 myself.


Works for me!  I was shocked how many were there, I must have been sneaking things on without noticing!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Works for me!  I was shocked how many were there, I must have been sneaking things on without noticing!



Sent you my list of 12 Glams. I have a good few left from Glam and other brands too. No rush.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Sent you my list of 12 Glams. I have a good few left from Glam and other brands too. No rush.


Got it!  And sent you mine!  
x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 22, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Got it!  And sent you mine!
> x



And replied.

I forgot to ask, did you order Lollipop (the topper) from Illyrian?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 22, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> And replied.
> 
> I forgot to ask, did you order Lollipop (the topper) from Illyrian?


Yes I did!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 23, 2019)

Well now I've seen the EPs - I'm out!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well now I've seen the EPs - I'm out!



Where did you see them? I can only find one post with swatches (from RC), but it's hard to see them properly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Where did you see them? I can only find one post with swatches (from RC), but it's hard to see them properly.


They're on the RC website, up for pre-order now, just one swatch of each, but it was enough for me to know.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> They're on the RC website, up for pre-order now, just one swatch of each, but it was enough for me to know.



How ridiculous, one swatch each! Meanwhile other brands use several swatchers and they produce 5-6 swatches each. Ugh. That said, I like 2 of them, the multichrome and the purple flakies one. I shall think about it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 23, 2019)

Here's my current mani, Quixotic Polish Luciferin:





I actually found this quite tricky to work with - it took ages to dry and the flakies were uncooperative, but it looks nice when I finally got it dried and topped.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Here's my current mani, Quixotic Polish Luciferin:
> View attachment 66786
> View attachment 66787
> View attachment 66788
> ...



I love this one, and luckily have it myself! I found the Quixotic I used was a bit too thick, but a few drops of thinner sorted it. Maybe you needed to thin it too? It's gorgeous though.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2019)

Luckily I don't like the Tonic fall collection very much (I'll still get 4-5), so that's freed up a little bit of the budget. Although my PPU wishlist is building steadily and since I'll be sending them to my Stackry box this time, I don't think I'll limit myself to 4 like the last 2 months. 

That reminds me, did you order the Dreamland in the end?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Luckily I don't like the Tonic fall collection very much (I'll still get 4-5), so that's freed up a little bit of the budget. Although my PPU wishlist is building steadily and since I'll be sending them to my Stackry box this time, I don't think I'll limit myself to 4 like the last 2 months.
> 
> That reminds me, did you order the Dreamland in the end?



Since you're using your Stackry box, would you like me to coordinate sending that Illyrian at some point?

And same for me, my PPU list is GROWING!  I've been a little out of the loop and don't even know what Tonic's fall collection looks like.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I love this one, and luckily have it myself! I found the Quixotic I used was a bit too thick, but a few drops of thinner sorted it. Maybe you needed to thin it too? It's gorgeous though.


I didn't think of that, I'll try it if I ever get round to wearing it again!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Luckily I don't like the Tonic fall collection very much (I'll still get 4-5), so that's freed up a little bit of the budget. Although my PPU wishlist is building steadily and since I'll be sending them to my Stackry box this time, I don't think I'll limit myself to 4 like the last 2 months.
> 
> That reminds me, did you order the Dreamland in the end?


I haven't seen much PPU yet.
I did get the Dreamland, obviously not yet of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 24, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Since you're using your Stackry box, would you like me to coordinate sending that Illyrian at some point?
> 
> And same for me, my PPU list is GROWING!  I've been a little out of the loop and don't even know what Tonic's fall collection looks like.



Thank you, but not yet. I want to wait for the first package to arrive first so I can have all the Black Friday orders the before I need to ship and there's nothing going there yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 25, 2019)

Well I've just seen the sneak peek at FTLOP and it's amazing, I'll be getting that one!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I've just seen the sneak peek at FTLOP and it's amazing, I'll be getting that one!



Me too. All 3 look gorgeous!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2019)

Ah crap, I watched Lindsey's live swatches and now I want 7 or 8 Tonics from the fall collection. 

Not sure what to order from Illyrian of it to order at all. I quite like Blackberry, Beetle, Wispy and Cuckoo, plus I wanted to get Morning Star after I passed on that last time. Anne, do you have / have you ordered any of these?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ah crap, I watched Lindsey's live swatches and now I want 7 or 8 Tonics from the fall collection.
> 
> Not sure what to order from Illyrian of it to order at all. I quite like Blackberry, Beetle, Wispy and Cuckoo, plus I wanted to get Morning Star after I passed on that last time. Anne, do you have / have you ordered any of these?


I've ordered all of them except Blackberry.  
I've skipped this release as V said they'll be back in December and I only want two or three - would have got them if I wasn't due to empty Stackry, and three isn't enough to make UK shipping worthwhile unless they're awesome!  Blackberry is lovely, I'll definitely have to get it next time.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've ordered all of them except Blackberry.
> I've skipped this release as V said they'll be back in December and I only want two or three - would have got them if I wasn't due to empty Stackry, and three isn't enough to make UK shipping worthwhile unless they're awesome!  Blackberry is lovely, I'll definitely have to get it next time.



Would you mind if I added these to the next swap? I want so many things this month and in November, I need to cut something.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Would you mind if I added these to the next swap? I want so many things this month and in November, I need to cut something.


Not a problem!  I'm the same myself, I already spent my budget (HHC, Illyrian, Shleee) and I really want FTLOP, and I also have to pay Stackry shipping this week, so why I skipped Illyrians, not getting the Alchemys I was considering and hoping not to want PPU next time too.  The PPU Illyrian looks quite nice though, so if you're getting it I'll be happy to add it to my swap list if that's OK?  Depending on what else they have of course!  I also really like the blue Glam small batch polish, which I might have to get, though it would be solo I'm guessing that next month I'll want a few more, and they seem to be shipping bi-monthly these days, which helps.  It usually works that way with Glam!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not a problem!  I'm the same myself, I already spent my budget (HHC, Illyrian, Shleee) and I really want FTLOP, and I also have to pay Stackry shipping this week, so why I skipped Illyrians, not getting the Alchemys I was considering and hoping not to want PPU next time too.  The PPU Illyrian looks quite nice though, so if you're getting it I'll be happy to add it to my swap list if that's OK?  Depending on what else they have of course!  I also really like the blue Glam small batch polish, which I might have to get, though it would be solo I'm guessing that next month I'll want a few more, and they seem to be shipping bi-monthly these days, which helps.  It usually works that way with Glam!



Yes, sure. You can assume that you can add anything, I don't normally buy hyper-pricey polishes, so happy to swap whatever. I don't know if I'll buy it yet, I need to see more swatches. 

I'm not ordering from Glam this time, nothing is really calling me. I'll see if anything I like is still available next month and then decide. But I can live without them.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 27, 2019)

I ordered 2 of the EPs, hope they are nice in person. 

I also just bought 15 EdMs from C4N as they have a 15% sale off all EdMs. I still have another 13 or so that I want plus the new collection is looking stunning (so far I want 4 out of 4). Oh dear.

Lindsey has now announced that the new Tonics will be available for at least 2 months, so I'm only buying the ones I wanted from the last release plus the last remaining 3 NOLA colours, Multichrome Mademoiselle and Colorful Foliage Shot from the Color Palette from about a year ago. "Only", lol.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Aw, poor kitty, hope they're on the mend.
> Love your first mani there, the second is cute too - not so taken with the Barry M one.



Love the Femme Fatale Gravity Lapse with Emily de Molly The Grey Silence. Perfect for Halloween!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I ordered 2 of the EPs, hope they are nice in person.
> 
> I also just bought 15 EdMs from C4N as they have a 15% sale off all EdMs. I still have another 13 or so that I want plus the new collection is looking stunning (so far I want 4 out of 4). Oh dear.
> 
> Lindsey has now announced that the new Tonics will be available for at least 2 months, so I'm only buying the ones I wanted from the last release plus the last remaining 3 NOLA colours, Multichrome Mademoiselle and Colorful Foliage Shot from the Color Palette from about a year ago. "Only", lol.



C4N offers very generous coupons from time to time, so I definitely like to support them. Looking forward to your haul pics!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> C4N offers very generous coupons from time to time, so I definitely like to support them. Looking forward to your haul pics!



To be honest, I don't really like them, hadn't ordered from them in ages. But there were a few polishes that had sold out in EdM's shop plus the 15% (and free shipping) was very handy.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 30, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> To be honest, I don't really like them, hadn't ordered from them in ages. But there were a few polishes that had sold out in EdM's shop plus the 15% (and free shipping) was very handy.



Have you had problems with them previously? I like their coupons (25 or 30%) and free shipping threshold, but would love to be aware of bad behavior or potential issues.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Have you had problems with them previously? I like their coupons (25 or 30%) and free shipping threshold, but would love to be aware of bad behavior or potential issues.



Not personally, but I know there was some drama around them during a Polish Con or something. I can't remember exactly what it was though. I also don't really like her style of communicating with customers (I know English isn't her first language, but still), and in the past the group admins used to be quite rabid. Not nowadays though. I just prefer ordering directly from makers or PPU, and I vaguely recall that she stopped marking international packages down, so people got stung by customs a while ago.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi Anita, just wondered if you've decided about the PPU Illyrian polish yet?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I ordered 2 of the EPs, hope they are nice in person.
> 
> I also just bought 15 EdMs from C4N as they have a 15% sale off all EdMs. I still have another 13 or so that I want plus the new collection is looking stunning (so far I want 4 out of 4). Oh dear.
> 
> Lindsey has now announced that the new Tonics will be available for at least 2 months, so I'm only buying the ones I wanted from the last release plus the last remaining 3 NOLA colours, Multichrome Mademoiselle and Colorful Foliage Shot from the Color Palette from about a year ago. "Only", lol.



Oo, hope you love the EPs, they just weren't calling me at all.  I've been really fancying loads of EdMs for all their recent releases, so I am quite envious of your order, but I just can't buy everything sadly.  I sooo wanted Half Orange, but I haven't managed to get it yet.  Might add that one to the swap list if you're OK with EdMs, I've been avoiding them because I know you love them!
Loving "only" but I bet your Tonics will be gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Not personally, but I know there was some drama around them during a Polish Con or something. I can't remember exactly what it was though. I also don't really like her style of communicating with customers (I know English isn't her first language, but still), and in the past the group admins used to be quite rabid. Not nowadays though. I just prefer ordering directly from makers or PPU, and I vaguely recall that she stopped marking international packages down, so people got stung by customs a while ago.


I've always found them lovely, I have to say.  Not on their FB group though, so I have no idea about that side.  I haven't ordered for ages, because shipping became much more expensive - and if customs is added, it's cheaper to shop elsewhere.
By the way, I shipped my Stackry the other day - and was shocked at how much it cost.  Just consolidated 4 packages, hazmat fee and the cheapest shipping, only small box with nail polishes in it, but nearly as expensive as the huge boxes with bags and clothes I've done for the last few.  That's put me off Stackry for now, it would have been cheaper to ship all to the UK individually - including the single HHC Illyrian that prompted me to start a box.  I was wishing I'd bought a few of the bulkier items I've been avoiding after all.  I'm going to ship direct going forward, unless they won't do it or I know I'll be stung for customs.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

And here's this week's mani - Takko Lacquer Alchemist:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, just wondered if you've decided about the PPU Illyrian polish yet?



Yes, I'm buying it!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've always found them lovely, I have to say.  Not on their FB group though, so I have no idea about that side.  I haven't ordered for ages, because shipping became much more expensive - and if customs is added, it's cheaper to shop elsewhere.
> By the way, I shipped my Stackry the other day - and was shocked at how much it cost.  Just consolidated 4 packages, hazmat fee and the cheapest shipping, only small box with nail polishes in it, but nearly as expensive as the huge boxes with bags and clothes I've done for the last few.  That's put me off Stackry for now, it would have been cheaper to ship all to the UK individually - including the single HHC Illyrian that prompted me to start a box.  I was wishing I'd bought a few of the bulkier items I've been avoiding after all.  I'm going to ship direct going forward, unless they won't do it or I know I'll be stung for customs.



That's a bummer. The consolidation fees and hazmat really add up sadly, and shipping isn't cheap either. I'm using the box as I'm planning on ordering a lot over this month, so I know the international shipping would be expensive anyway, but it's really not worth it for just a few things anymore.

So far I have 2 EPs, 15 EdMs, 2 GLLs, 9 Different Dimensions (I had the 25% code plus she's doing a mystery prototype sale at $6 per polish, but they're not even mysteries as she previewed and swatched all of them on her IG) going to Stackry, plus PPU (9), FTLOP box (plus hoping to snag the EdM from last month as she'll have some overpours listed with the box), Tonics (10?) going there plus whatever I will buy during BF (so far only thinking PfD, maybe Fair Maiden (haven't seen anything new from them lately though).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's a bummer. The consolidation fees and hazmat really add up sadly, and shipping isn't cheap either. I'm using the box as I'm planning on ordering a lot over this month, so I know the international shipping would be expensive anyway, but it's really not worth it for just a few things anymore.
> 
> So far I have 2 EPs, 15 EdMs, 2 GLLs, 9 Different Dimensions (I had the 25% code plus she's doing a mystery prototype sale at $6 per polish, but they're not even mysteries as she previewed and swatched all of them on her IG) going to Stackry, plus PPU (9), FTLOP box (plus hoping to snag the EdM from last month as she'll have some overpours listed with the box), Tonics (10?) going there plus whatever I will buy during BF (so far only thinking PfD, maybe Fair Maiden (haven't seen anything new from them lately though).


Do you have a link to the DD prototype previews at all?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Do you have a link to the DD prototype previews at all?



She did a live on her Instagram, her handle is @differentdimensionus. It's among the Instagram stories. I don't think I can link to it as you need the IG app for it. It's quite long though, probably near an hour (there are 30 polishes).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, hope you love the EPs, they just weren't calling me at all.  I've been really fancying loads of EdMs for all their recent releases, so I am quite envious of your order, but I just can't buy everything sadly.  I sooo wanted Half Orange, but I haven't managed to get it yet.  Might add that one to the swap list if you're OK with EdMs, I've been avoiding them because I know you love them!
> Loving "only" but I bet your Tonics will be gorgeous!



I haven't bought Half Orange yet, but I definitely will and I have no problem with decanting EdMs. They're only 12 ml, but so are Glams, plus I'll never wear them enough to run out anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's this week's mani - Takko Lacquer Alchemist:
> View attachment 66796
> View attachment 66797
> View attachment 66798
> ...



Ooh, very pretty. I *think* I have this.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

Forgot to ask, did Vanessa reply to you about the brush and the gift?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to ask, did Vanessa reply to you about the brush and the gift?


Ha, no response - I emailed to ask her to include it with the last order, she said she would but didn't.  I then emailed to say I had another order coming and could she include them in that.  Haven't had a reply, so I thought I'd mention it on FB, maybe a few other people will get involved but she didn't answer that either.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 1, 2019)

BTW, is FTLOP not a pre-order box?  I just got a shipping notice for it, most unexpected as I assumed it would be a few weeks till it was posted.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ha, no response - I emailed to ask her to include it with the last order, she said she would but didn't.  I then emailed to say I had another order coming and could she include them in that.  Haven't had a reply, so I thought I'd mention it on FB, maybe a few other people will get involved but she didn't answer that either.



What a surprise! Not. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> BTW, is FTLOP not a pre-order box?  I just got a shipping notice for it, most unexpected as I assumed it would be a few weeks till it was posted.



It is, but Jenna said they had 200 ready to ship. Then it goes to pre-order.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2019)

Got my PPU UK order on Saturday. I also ordered the Girly Bits, but they said it had been delayed, so they could either refund me or send it with next month's order, so I asked them to do the latter. Hope they don't forget. 




I have a ton of manis to share, we'll see if I have time today to post some. I've been so busy lately, it's crazy.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2019)

Okay, manis, first up is Fair Maiden Don't Hog the Nog with Sayuri A Time of Beauty.













Next is Emily de Molly LE 13 with LA Colors Fruity (topper). The EdM was more of a pinky coral than full blown orange, I really liked it on me.










This is Colors by Llarowe Little Boy Blue with Glam Polish Get Otter Here!. It looked better in person, the Glam looks very bumpy in the pictures, but it really wasn't.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2019)

More manis. First up is Vapid Lacquer Birthday Bitch 2018. I wasn't blown away by this in either state, I think it's just a bit too busy.













Next is Topshop Wistful with Takko Heart Shaped Box. The Topshop is one of my 2013 untrieds (I have started that project now, but I have hundreds, so it's going to take me a while to get through them!) and it really showed off my hideous peeling nails. Meh. 







This is Chaos & Crocodiles Chesire Rose with Hits Mari Moon Cheesecake (topper, another 2013 untried).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2019)

A few more manis, first is Femme Fatale Inner Dreaming. Wasn't very keen on this, although it looked better in person.










Next is Colors by Llarowe Days of Our Polish with Glam Polish Hostile. This was my Halloween mani (no efforts spared, hahaha!).







This is ILNP Bikini Bottoms with Color Club Miss Bliss and OPI You Glitter Be Good to Me (topper). Both the Color Club and OPI were 2013 untrieds. Although you can't really see the CC, I used it to give a good base for the OPI. Even with one coat it was amazing, smooth and strong holo, so much better than that Topshop holo from earlier.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2019)

My Illyrians are in the UK, woohoo! On that note, I was looking at the HHC listings and the only one without any swatches (or images altogether) is the Illyrian. How is she always so late with everything???


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2019)

My Illyrians have arrived. I was lucky not to be charged customs as she didn't mark the package down enough, it was $22.50. They are pretty though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Got my PPU UK order on Saturday. I also ordered the Girly Bits, but they said it had been delayed, so they could either refund me or send it with next month's order, so I asked them to do the latter. Hope they don't forget.
> 
> View attachment 66815
> 
> ...



Nice!  Isn't the PFD lovely?  It brightened my day when I saw mine!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, manis, first up is Fair Maiden Don't Hog the Nog with Sayuri A Time of Beauty.
> 
> View attachment 66816
> 
> ...


Nice!  Especially the red EdM and the Sayuri.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. First up is Vapid Lacquer Birthday Bitch 2018. I wasn't blown away by this in either state, I think it's just a bit too busy.
> 
> View attachment 66825
> 
> ...


These are lovely - I like the Vapid!  But that second mani I love both polishes and think they're awesome together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis, first is Femme Fatale Inner Dreaming. Wasn't very keen on this, although it looked better in person.
> 
> View attachment 66835
> 
> ...


These are pretty too - the ILNP is such a vibrant pink, I nearly bought it but skipped.  The greens are pretty too.  I only like the red version of the FF, but it's pretty when it's dark!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Illyrians are in the UK, woohoo! On that note, I was looking at the HHC listings and the only one without any swatches (or images altogether) is the Illyrian. How is she always so late with everything???


It's amazing, I wonder how long she'll continue to be honest.  People are losing patience, but the polishes are sooo pretty.  I won't be HHC-ing this month unless the swatches are astounding - and the name is not singing to me, so hoping I can skip.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My Illyrians have arrived. I was lucky not to be charged customs as she didn't mark the package down enough, it was $22.50. They are pretty though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!  I have most of these too.  Mine also arrived - but without the brush and gift...  I suspect I will never get those, I notice she didn't answer my FB query and the email was also ignored.  She's a nightmare when there's something you want to sort out.  But those colours!  I really want two of the last protos she released, wasn't paying shipping for just two though, but I saw she plans to bring them back next month.  I hope they're on pre-order.  I think the new collection is next week, a couple of those look stunning too.  Not sure I'll be in next time though, it's Black Friday month and I'd like some funds for that.  Hoping she does something good for it, maybe I'll get the protos I want with the new release and some nice BF specials!  At a discount, with a freebie for preference - no, not greedy at all lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 9, 2019)

So here are my last two manis.
Colors By Llarowe Bless Your Wicked Little Heart:




And Illyrian Polish Beep Boop:





You can probably tell which nail I broke that meant I had to lose the CBL!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  Isn't the PFD lovely?  It brightened my day when I saw mine!



It is gorgeous! Just saw the sneak peek for next month's one and I want that too. Although so far her newest (holiday) collection isn't really doing it for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's amazing, I wonder how long she'll continue to be honest.  People are losing patience, but the polishes are sooo pretty.  I won't be HHC-ing this month unless the swatches are astounding - and the name is not singing to me, so hoping I can skip.



I noticed that the listing had disappeared and was told that she's taking November off. So I'm skipping HHC too. I quite liked the Ethereal, but in one picture it looked orangey red, in another it looked pink, and the maker said it looks different in different skintones and lighting, blah blah, so I decided no to take the risk. I don't want an orange polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning!  I have most of these too.  Mine also arrived - but without the brush and gift...  I suspect I will never get those, I notice she didn't answer my FB query and the email was also ignored.  She's a nightmare when there's something you want to sort out.  But those colours!  I really want two of the last protos she released, wasn't paying shipping for just two though, but I saw she plans to bring them back next month.  I hope they're on pre-order.  I think the new collection is next week, a couple of those look stunning too.  Not sure I'll be in next time though, it's Black Friday month and I'd like some funds for that.  Hoping she does something good for it, maybe I'll get the protos I want with the new release and some nice BF specials!  At a discount, with a freebie for preference - no, not greedy at all lol.



Ugh, she is really dishonest and annoying. I am a bit put off her brand at the moment. That said, I was decanting the polishes you asked for and they do look gorgeous. Incidentally, I've finally done all the decanting, so I will post them to you early next week. Last weekend was manic and so was this past week, but finally today I had a few minutes to do it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 9, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here are my last two manis.
> Colors By Llarowe Bless Your Wicked Little Heart:
> View attachment 66850
> View attachment 66851
> ...



Nice! I don't have either of these. But I also broke a nail and have another side break on my right hand. Plus I had to cut my right thumb nail really short as my skin was all cracked and painful on the tip of my thumb next to the nail. Cold weather is never kind on my nails/skin.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 12, 2019)

PearlyQueen
 Anne, posted your polishes and sent you a message.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It is gorgeous! Just saw the sneak peek for next month's one and I want that too. Although so far her newest (holiday) collection isn't really doing it for me.


Oo, I haven't seen that yet, I'm officially intrigued!  This one seems to have got stuck in a black hole in the US, it hasn't moved in about 10 days, I've emailed but I haven't heard back - hope it's not lost.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 15, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> PearlyQueen
> Anne, posted your polishes and sent you a message.


Hi Anita, I got them, so happy - thank you!
I made a start on yours, but I've been working stupid long hours recently and I stalled.  I'm so sorry, I will get them finished this weekend and out early next week.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, I haven't seen that yet, I'm officially intrigued!  This one seems to have got stuck in a black hole in the US, it hasn't moved in about 10 days, I've emailed but I haven't heard back - hope it's not lost.



Oh no, sorry about that. But I'm sure they'll replace it if it's lost.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, I got them, so happy - thank you!
> I made a start on yours, but I've been working stupid long hours recently and I stalled.  I'm so sorry, I will get them finished this weekend and out early next week.



Glad they arrived safely. I sold something on Depop and bloody Royal Mail lost it, I'm always so wary of using them. 

No worries, I've been really busy this week too. Just as well I managed to sort them out last weekend!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2019)

Anyone buying from Illyrian? I saw her post that she's once again really behind with everything, yet she's doing another restock! I don't get it. Anyway, I'm not really interested in any of the new protos, so I'll wait and see what she has to offer for Black Friday.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Anyone buying from Illyrian? I saw her post that she's once again really behind with everything, yet she's doing another restock! I don't get it. Anyway, I'm not really interested in any of the new protos, so I'll wait and see what she has to offer for Black Friday.


I really want Little Fluffy Clouds - but it's the only one.  I thought it was coming back in December but it appeared last night - I'm not paying $18 to ship one!  I'd hoped it would appear on BF, but she says no.  Hopefully it will return soon with some others I want.  Unimpressed by the new protos.  Yup, her suppliers getting the blame for late shipping again (I skipped, so I'm not waiting fortunately).  I do see she's doing BF, so  I expect I'll be in for that.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really want Little Fluffy Clouds - but it's the only one.  I thought it was coming back in December but it appeared last night - I'm not paying $18 to ship one!  I'd hoped it would appear on BF, but she says no.  Hopefully it will return soon with some others I want.  Unimpressed by the new protos.  Yup, her suppliers getting the blame for late shipping again (I skipped, so I'm not waiting fortunately).  I do see she's doing BF, so  I expect I'll be in for that.



Oh yes, it's always an issue with the suppliers! I'm thinking it's probably more like she didn't order her supplies in time.

I got an email from HHC saying my order is being prepared, I'm guessing she was late fulfilling those orders too. At least she had the sense to pull out of this month, one less thing to try and keep up with.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh yes, it's always an issue with the suppliers! I'm thinking it's probably more like she didn't order her supplies in time.
> 
> I got an email from HHC saying my order is being prepared, I'm guessing she was late fulfilling those orders too. At least she had the sense to pull out of this month, one less thing to try and keep up with.


Which HHC was that for?  I've already had the one with Flame Aura Quartz in it - it's very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Which HHC was that for?  I've already had the one with Flame Aura Quartz in it - it's very pretty!



Oh okay. Yes, it's that one, but it's through the UK group buy. Maybe it was another brand holding up the order after all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 19, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Pahlish Plasma:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Pahlish Plasma:
> View attachment 66863
> View attachment 66864
> View attachment 66865



Very pretty! I actually pulled this out to wear soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2019)

I have loads of manis to share, as usual I've been very busy, but hoping to be able to post a few. First up is Polished for Days Tiger Lily with Color Club Sultry Diva (2013 untried). I managed to catch the early morning sun while walking the dog at the park (hence the manky lead handle).













Next is Femme Fatale Below the Horizon, thermal.













This is Girly Bits Well Isn't That Special with Illyrian Prismatic. Annoyingly the Illyrian looks like it was missing a huge bit, but it was a big flakie and that's just the light making it look patchy. Not too keen on either of these polishes to be honest.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2019)

More manis. This is KBShimmer Teal Another Tale with Ever After Mother of Dragons.













Next is Femme Fatale Akkorokamui, another thermal.










This is Lilypad Lacquer Nature Child with Fair Maiden Trick or Treat Freak.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm back with even more manis! First is Different Dimension Bare It All. It's a really nice thermal, although it was a bit thick and I suck at applying cremes, so it was all quite messy. 










Next is Grace-full Polish Taupe Fog with Enchanted Polish Witchful Thinking (2013 untried)







Finally, this is Emily de Molly Emily de Molly Ava with Emily de Molly Teller of Tales. Probably my most favourite mani of the bunch, followed by the Polished for Days/Color Club one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have loads of manis to share, as usual I've been very busy, but hoping to be able to post a few. First up is Polished for Days Tiger Lily with Color Club Sultry Diva (2013 untried). I managed to catch the early morning sun while walking the dog at the park (hence the manky lead handle).
> 
> View attachment 66869
> 
> ...


That PfD based mani is really cute!  How weird what the Illyrian flakey did, it truly looks like a bald patch!  Shame you're not a fan of the Prizmatic, it looks like it should be really nice, but I must admit it doesn't stand out in the pics.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. This is KBShimmer Teal Another Tale with Ever After Mother of Dragons.
> 
> View attachment 66880
> 
> ...


Again, nice!  I think the Fair Maiden is my pick from these.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I'm back with even more manis! First is Different Dimension Bare It All. It's a really nice thermal, although it was a bit thick and I suck at applying cremes, so it was all quite messy.
> 
> View attachment 66890
> 
> ...


Wow, I adore the Grace-full/EP combo, and Teller of Tales is beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> That PfD based mani is really cute!  How weird what the Illyrian flakey did, it truly looks like a bald patch!  Shame you're not a fan of the Prizmatic, it looks like it should be really nice, but I must admit it doesn't stand out in the pics.



Yeah, the Illyrian was very meh. I put it over the Girly Bits, because it was very sheer and dull, but it didn't improve much.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2019)

What are you thinking about buying from new releases / Black Friday sales? I'm pretty sure I will buy from PfD, although slightly disappointed about her not selling mystery prototypes this year (but at least I'll spend less!). EdM has announced a 20/25% sale, but I'm not sure how much I will buy, especially as Girly Bits also stocks EdM and they might have better deals, I'll have to see. I like a few of the new Glams, but there isn't really a sale other than a free GWP. I should probably save my money tbh as out loft conversion is now go, works are starting in 2 weeks. *gulp* 

Speaking of PfD, I'm trying to figure out whether I need the new red flakie, Fireside. I don't know how close it is to my red flakie proto, wonder if I need them both? Anne, what do you think?

Tonic is releasing the new holiday collection in a week, but there's no mention of a sale, so not sure if I'll buy just now. I'm still undecided about the previous collection, at first I thought I'd only want 4-5, then I thought I'd buy all and sell the couple I'm not sure of (as you get the flakie topper free anyway), but now I think I'll probably just get 6. I'm not at all indecisive!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2019)

I forgot about Illyrian. Although I have no idea what's going on with her. Once again she was late shipping and everyone's saying their tracking haven't been updating, which makes me think she probably didn't drop them off at the post office when she claimed she did. I find it so hard to believe that they would just sit on tons of packages without scanning them in for days! I think she's doing this to make her TAT look better, but all it's achieving is making her look bad.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> What are you thinking about buying from new releases / Black Friday sales? I'm pretty sure I will buy from PfD, although slightly disappointed about her not selling mystery prototypes this year (but at least I'll spend less!). EdM has announced a 20/25% sale, but I'm not sure how much I will buy, especially as Girly Bits also stocks EdM and they might have better deals, I'll have to see. I like a few of the new Glams, but there isn't really a sale other than a free GWP. I should probably save my money tbh as out loft conversion is now go, works are starting in 2 weeks. *gulp*
> 
> Speaking of PfD, I'm trying to figure out whether I need the new red flakie, Fireside. I don't know how close it is to my red flakie proto, wonder if I need them both? Anne, what do you think?
> 
> Tonic is releasing the new holiday collection in a week, but there's no mention of a sale, so not sure if I'll buy just now. I'm still undecided about the previous collection, at first I thought I'd only want 4-5, then I thought I'd buy all and sell the couple I'm not sure of (as you get the flakie topper free anyway), but now I think I'll probably just get 6. I'm not at all indecisive!


Well at the moment the only definite things I'm planning are Illyrian and PfD, though it depends what they're doing - I'm sad to hear there won't be any protos from PfD this year (I had definite proto envy last year!).  I don't think the red is too similar to the proto, but I could be wrong of course!  I doubt they'll discount the latest collection anyway, they didn't last year.  I'll keep an eye out for decent deals elsewhere from stockists (Girly Bits, RC, Hypnotic are my first thoughts) and I fancy some Alchemy but I doubt she'll have a sale.  Interesting that EdM are doing discounts, I've not bought much from them for a while, and they've had some lovely things coming out.  The new Glams are nice (especially the red!!!) but I haven't got the funds to do everything, so if I do go for them, it will be because I've skipped most of the other deals.  Maybe next month if they're still available.  Other than that, I've taken to Shleee recently, but again no idea if she'll have a deal on.  I had a look at the Pahlish release, and it's not calling me.  I've decided to skip Different Dimension and Dreamland haven't had a release I've fancied in the last year.  It might be a slightly cheaper BF overall for me this time around - but of course when the deals start appearing, I start shopping in unplanned places... I was eyeing up Lemming recently...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot about Illyrian. Although I have no idea what's going on with her. Once again she was late shipping and everyone's saying their tracking haven't been updating, which makes me think she probably didn't drop them off at the post office when she claimed she did. I find it so hard to believe that they would just sit on tons of packages without scanning them in for days! I think she's doing this to make her TAT look better, but all it's achieving is making her look bad.


Totally agree, she didn't answer my last email (though neither did PfD - and I've contacted them twice!), I do wonder if she's going to continue like this, it looks awful for her and her customers seem to have less and less patience with all the obviously crap excuses.  Personally, I'd rather have good comms, slow turnaround as a given and honesty - she seems to have opted for no comms and pretending to do fast shipping with lies when it doesn't happen.  I wish I didn't love the polishes so much.  I do think she's missing having Amy (or someone else) doing customer service - it certainly isn't her forte.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

I was just looking at the PfD instagram post about BF and I swear I'm missing something.
All the info I can see is 20-40% off all polishes, new Woodland $1 off and shipping discounts - nothing about protos, nothing about free gifts, nothing about new releases (though I've seen she has a cream collection releasing that day).  I looked at the comments, and they were saying stuff about "scroll through for more details, including a giveaway" and people chatting about FTLOP overpours, but I can't see anything to scroll through.  Can you tell me what I'm missing?  Is this one of those "only for group members" discussions?  Or am I being really dumb (wouldn't be the first time!)?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was just looking at the PfD instagram post about BF and I swear I'm missing something.
> All the info I can see is 20-40% off all polishes, new Woodland $1 off and shipping discounts - nothing about protos, nothing about free gifts, nothing about new releases (though I've seen she has a cream collection releasing that day).  I looked at the comments, and they were saying stuff about "scroll through for more details, including a giveaway" and people chatting about FTLOP overpours, but I can't see anything to scroll through.  Can you tell me what I'm missing?  Is this one of those "only for group members" discussions?  Or am I being really dumb (wouldn't be the first time!)?



There are 7 pages to that, I can see them all fine, just swipe left until you get to the end. How odd. The giveaway is on the very last page, she's offering a $20 store credit if you comment. She posted the same in the group too. 

I can take a screenshot if you like?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> There are 7 pages to that, I can see them all fine, just swipe left until you get to the end. How odd. The giveaway is on the very last page, she's offering a $20 store credit if you comment. She posted the same in the group too.
> 
> I can take a screenshot if you like?


I couldn't see it on the laptop but I tried on the mobile and it worked - thanks for the help!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I couldn't see it on the laptop but I tried on the mobile and it worked - thanks for the help!



No problem. The protos weren't mentioned, I asked her, because I couldn't see anything about them.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Totally agree, she didn't answer my last email (though neither did PfD - and I've contacted them twice!), I do wonder if she's going to continue like this, it looks awful for her and her customers seem to have less and less patience with all the obviously crap excuses.  Personally, I'd rather have good comms, slow turnaround as a given and honesty - she seems to have opted for no comms and pretending to do fast shipping with lies when it doesn't happen.  I wish I didn't love the polishes so much.  I do think she's missing having Amy (or someone else) doing customer service - it certainly isn't her forte.



Not surprised about Vanessa, but I'm very surprised about PfD not replying. I think I've only ever contacted her through pm's, but she always replied quickly.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well at the moment the only definite things I'm planning are Illyrian and PfD, though it depends what they're doing - I'm sad to hear there won't be any protos from PfD this year (I had definite proto envy last year!).  I don't think the red is too similar to the proto, but I could be wrong of course!  I doubt they'll discount the latest collection anyway, they didn't last year.  I'll keep an eye out for decent deals elsewhere from stockists (Girly Bits, RC, Hypnotic are my first thoughts) and I fancy some Alchemy but I doubt she'll have a sale.  Interesting that EdM are doing discounts, I've not bought much from them for a while, and they've had some lovely things coming out.  The new Glams are nice (especially the red!!!) but I haven't got the funds to do everything, so if I do go for them, it will be because I've skipped most of the other deals.  Maybe next month if they're still available.  Other than that, I've taken to Shleee recently, but again no idea if she'll have a deal on.  I had a look at the Pahlish release, and it's not calling me.  I've decided to skip Different Dimension and Dreamland haven't had a release I've fancied in the last year.  It might be a slightly cheaper BF overall for me this time around - but of course when the deals start appearing, I start shopping in unplanned places... I was eyeing up Lemming recently...



Not sure if you've seen it, but Alchemy posted about their BF sale. I can screenshot it for you if you haven't.

I've seen the new Tonic polishes and I want 6. Apparently there's no BF sale, but she will be posting an announcement later. I kind of hope she won't be offering a GWP polish or similar as I'd rather not order right now, but I know that I probably won't be able to resist if she does.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Not sure if you've seen it, but Alchemy posted about their BF sale. I can screenshot it for you if you haven't.
> 
> I've seen the new Tonic polishes and I want 6. Apparently there's no BF sale, but she will be posting an announcement later. I kind of hope she won't be offering a GWP polish or similar as I'd rather not order right now, but I know that I probably won't be able to resist if she does.


I spotted that this morning, thanks!  I might have to get a few...
Hope Tonic does what you prefer!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2019)

This week I'm wearing Illyrian Aeromancy:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Illyrian Aeromancy:
> View attachment 66900
> View attachment 66901
> View attachment 66902



Very nice! I'd gone back and forth on this so many times, never ended up getting it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice! I'd gone back and forth on this so many times, never ended up getting it.



Yes, it's really pretty - I also skipped it many times, randomly added it to my last order and I don't regret it!


By the way what do you make of this tracking message for my FTLOP:
*November 2, 2019,                                     4:16 pm                                 * 
                                                                                                                                 Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item                                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 SANTA CRUZ, CA 95062                                  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Shipping Partner:                                      GLOBEGISTICS INC_JFK_PARCEL MODULE                                 
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 Your item arrived at a shipping partner facility at 4:16 pm on November 2, 2019 in SANTA CRUZ, CA 95062. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.                                  

It hasn't shifted in 24 days and I haven't had a response to either of my emails...  Have you had this from them before?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, it's really pretty - I also skipped it many times, randomly added it to my last order and I don't regret it!
> 
> 
> By the way what do you make of this tracking message for my FTLOP:
> ...



No idea. But that's way too long to not receive anything. I can try and pm her for you if you like.

Just checking, did you e-mail her on [email protected]? It's just sometimes when you reply to a shipping notice e-mail, it might not go to a monitored e-mail address.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> No idea. But that's way too long to not receive anything. I can try and pm her for you if you like.



Thanks for the offer but it's OK, I could use hubby's FB if I need to, I just don't know why she's not answering my emails.  It seems a bit weird overall, but I've never had an issue with them before.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the offer but it's OK, I could use hubby's FB if I need to, I just don't know why she's not answering my emails.  It seems a bit weird overall, but I've never had an issue with them before.



Did you see the e-mail address I added above? Just in case you didn't use the correct one? Really doesn't sound like her not to be replying, but I don't think I've ever had to e-mail her, I usually send a PM.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Did you see the e-mail address I added above? Just in case you didn't use the correct one? Really doesn't sound like her not to be replying, but I don't think I've ever had to e-mail her, I usually send a PM.



Yup, that's the address I used, sent on 14th and again on 21st.  It's such a weird message too, and I tried using the Globegistics tracking site, which pretty much says the same as USPS, really annoying.  I'm obviously in no rush, thought it wouldn't be shipping for a few weeks anyway, but odd messages are disturbing, as is the lack of movement.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yup, that's the address I used, sent on 14th and again on 21st.  It's such a weird message too, and I tried using the Globegistics tracking site, which pretty much says the same as USPS, really annoying.  I'm obviously in no rush, thought it wouldn't be shipping for a few weeks anyway, but odd messages are disturbing, as is the lack of movement.



Yeah, it's the lack of movement especially that would concern me, and the fact that it's a very weird message. Never come across it before. Well I hope the package turns up or at least you get some answers soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2019)

I should be looking through bathroom brochures, but it's all so overwhelming, so I've decided to post some mani pictures instead. Please excuse broken thumb nail, hideous cuticles and crappy paint jobs. I'm too tired to bother, lol. Also I haven't been able to catch any sunshine, so everything just looks dull, except maybe the Tonic.

First is Polished for Days 2017 Black Friday Exclusive with Glam Polish Hellraiser.










Next is Picture Polish Copper Field with Tonic Polish Oops! MFA-GO3. Since I got the big magnet that I can just rest my fingers on when painting my nails, the magnetic polishes look so much better and it's so much easier to apply them. 













Finally my current mani, Lilypad Lacquer Fatale with Claire's So What


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2019)

What have you all bought from the Black Friday sales? I bought from Emily de Molly and Polished for Days, and I think that's going to be it. Luckily Tonic aren't doing any promotions and I've decided against buying from Glam Polish this month. Apparently the Illyrian sale starts at 12 pm CST, but it just says it's an open stock sale, so I probably won't bother. Plus she hasn't even posted any info, or even replied to anything in the group (or e-mails by the sound of it), so I'm not happy about buying from her. I don't even remember anything that I especially wanted from the last couple of releases.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I should be looking through bathroom brochures, but it's all so overwhelming, so I've decided to post some mani pictures instead. Please excuse broken thumb nail, hideous cuticles and crappy paint jobs. I'm too tired to bother, lol. Also I haven't been able to catch any sunshine, so everything just looks dull, except maybe the Tonic.
> 
> First is Polished for Days 2017 Black Friday Exclusive with Glam Polish Hellraiser.
> 
> ...


I adore these - the Glam is really nice, the Tonic magnetic is stunning and I also like Fatale.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> What have you all bought from the Black Friday sales? I bought from Emily de Molly and Polished for Days, and I think that's going to be it. Luckily Tonic aren't doing any promotions and I've decided against buying from Glam Polish this month. Apparently the Illyrian sale starts at 12 pm CST, but it just says it's an open stock sale, so I probably won't bother. Plus she hasn't even posted any info, or even replied to anything in the group (or e-mails by the sound of it), so I'm not happy about buying from her. I don't even remember anything that I especially wanted from the last couple of releases.


So far just the PfD, not too many of those either - I just made the discount shopping total, skipped all the mystery bundles too as they would probably have stuff I own already.  It was a major palaver sorting them out, first I messed up the time of launch, then I crashed my laptop to a point where it would not work.  Then the 1am launch I expected never happened, finally went to bed around 2 after spending half an hour trying to find the power supply for my old laptop.  Missed launch time at 3, but woke at 4:30 and decided to go for it.  Laptop still dead, so used the old one, it was soooo slow, finally got it up and running, filled the basket veeerrrryyyy sloooooowly, nearly had a fit when I saw the shipping costs, took some stuff out, realising I'd never get to the second free gift or higher shipping discount without spending a fortune, spent about 10 minutes trying to find the place to put the code for shipping discount, then got blue screen of death just as I was paying.  Rebooted, spent another 10 minutes waiting for it to start Firefox, then the browser decided it needed to update....  10 minutes later got going again, filled basket very slowly again, realised it had saved my old basket, emptied out all the duplicates, finally made the payment and it was 5:45!  Fell asleep, got up at 8, now I'm knackered...
If I don't get the bloody free polish after that, I will NOT be happy!!!!
Anyhow, I'll look at Illyrian and hopfully get some cool stuff though I'm not convinced they'll have much or sufficient stock.  Then I'll decide if I can afford Alchemy and Lemming orders I have ready to go.  I'll also have a look at Vapid since I like yours so much!  There are a couple of Pahlishes I love, but too expensive to ship for just 2.  I'll also have a look at Potion later, not expecting anything.  And there are a few cheap non-polish things I want to pick up too.  I'm skipping Glam this month too, there are a couple I like, but the one I skipped last month is not on the UK site this time, so I'll wait and see if I can get the others next time.
By the way, Jenna finally emailed me and has sent a replacement FTLOP box.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So far just the PfD, not too many of those either - I just made the discount shopping total, skipped all the mystery bundles too as they would probably have stuff I own already.  It was a major palaver sorting them out, first I messed up the time of launch, then I crashed my laptop to a point where it would not work.  Then the 1am launch I expected never happened, finally went to bed around 2 after spending half an hour trying to find the power supply for my old laptop.  Missed launch time at 3, but woke at 4:30 and decided to go for it.  Laptop still dead, so used the old one, it was soooo slow, finally got it up and running, filled the basket veeerrrryyyy sloooooowly, nearly had a fit when I saw the shipping costs, took some stuff out, realising I'd never get to the second free gift or higher shipping discount without spending a fortune, spent about 10 minutes trying to find the place to put the code for shipping discount, then got blue screen of death just as I was paying.  Rebooted, spent another 10 minutes waiting for it to start Firefox, then the browser decided it needed to update....  10 minutes later got going again, filled basket very slowly again, realised it had saved my old basket, emptied out all the duplicates, finally made the payment and it was 5:45!  Fell asleep, got up at 8, now I'm knackered...
> If I don't get the bloody free polish after that, I will NOT be happy!!!!
> Anyhow, I'll look at Illyrian and hopfully get some cool stuff though I'm not convinced they'll have much or sufficient stock.  Then I'll decide if I can afford Alchemy and Lemming orders I have ready to go.  I'll also have a look at Vapid since I like yours so much!  There are a couple of Pahlishes I love, but too expensive to ship for just 2.  I'll also have a look at Potion later, not expecting anything.  And there are a few cheap non-polish things I want to pick up too.  I'm skipping Glam this month too, there are a couple I like, but the one I skipped last month is not on the UK site this time, so I'll wait and see if I can get the others next time.
> By the way, Jenna finally emailed me and has sent a replacement FTLOP box.



Blimey, what a palaver! I got tired just reading it. You see I was wise, logged in, added everything to my cart (except Amelia that only went up when the sale started), woke up (4.30 am I think), checked out, job done, lol. Same with EdM, only she messed up her own time, so didn't launch at 2 am, but once I got the PfDs, I bought those too, nothing was gone, besides nothing was limited as far as I know. 

I got 12 EdMs and quite a lot of PfDs, but no mysteries, I bought everything from PPU/FTLOP that I wanted - except for Harbour Beach, but I'll try to buy that in a destash. Someone has offered already, apparently once she wears her polishes, she sells them (very wise!), so I'm on her "waiting list", hahaha.

Enchanted has launched their winter collection, so far only posted swatches for 2 polishes, but I probably won't buy anyway, I need to save money - I have to keep saying this to myself!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2019)

Wonder what's going on with Vanessa, the shop still isn't open and the radio silence continues.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Wonder what's going on with Vanessa, the shop still isn't open and the radio silence continues.


I have been feeling for a while she's not coping with the business for whatever reason.  I hope she's OK, maybe she needs to take a break from it for a while - but I also hope she doesn't let down the people still waiting for orders.  I have to admit I was a bit concerned that if I did order today there would be further issues to follow, though of course Paypal tends to cover you.  I remember the hassles I had with Ninja a few BFs ago, and it was a similar build-up, revealed as mental health issues in the end.  Hopefully I'm over-reacting though.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have been feeling for a while she's not coping with the business for whatever reason.  I hope she's OK, maybe she needs to take a break from it for a while - but I also hope she doesn't let down the people still waiting for orders.  I have to admit I was a bit concerned that if I did order today there would be further issues to follow, though of course Paypal tends to cover you.  I remember the hassles I had with Ninja a few BFs ago, and it was a similar build-up, revealed as mental health issues in the end.  Hopefully I'm over-reacting though.



Well, whatever it is, apparently she's okay and has rescheduled the sale for Cyber Monday. I still find it very odd that she's not posting in the group at all.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 30, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> What have you all bought from the Black Friday sales? I bought from Emily de Molly and Polished for Days, and I think that's going to be it. Luckily Tonic aren't doing any promotions and I've decided against buying from Glam Polish this month. Apparently the Illyrian sale starts at 12 pm CST, but it just says it's an open stock sale, so I probably won't bother. Plus she hasn't even posted any info, or even replied to anything in the group (or e-mails by the sound of it), so I'm not happy about buying from her. I don't even remember anything that I especially wanted from the last couple of releases.



Not much for me. Just a random polish or two here and there. I think I'm losing interest in chasing things. Polishes are too similar and I lack the energy.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> So far just the PfD, not too many of those either - I just made the discount shopping total, skipped all the mystery bundles too as they would probably have stuff I own already.  It was a major palaver sorting them out, first I messed up the time of launch, then I crashed my laptop to a point where it would not work.  Then the 1am launch I expected never happened, finally went to bed around 2 after spending half an hour trying to find the power supply for my old laptop.  Missed launch time at 3, but woke at 4:30 and decided to go for it.  Laptop still dead, so used the old one, it was soooo slow, finally got it up and running, filled the basket veeerrrryyyy sloooooowly, nearly had a fit when I saw the shipping costs, took some stuff out, realising I'd never get to the second free gift or higher shipping discount without spending a fortune, spent about 10 minutes trying to find the place to put the code for shipping discount, then got blue screen of death just as I was paying.  Rebooted, spent another 10 minutes waiting for it to start Firefox, then the browser decided it needed to update....  10 minutes later got going again, filled basket very slowly again, realised it had saved my old basket, emptied out all the duplicates, finally made the payment and it was 5:45!  Fell asleep, got up at 8, now I'm knackered...
> If I don't get the bloody free polish after that, I will NOT be happy!!!!
> Anyhow, I'll look at Illyrian and hopfully get some cool stuff though I'm not convinced they'll have much or sufficient stock.  Then I'll decide if I can afford Alchemy and Lemming orders I have ready to go.  I'll also have a look at Vapid since I like yours so much!  There are a couple of Pahlishes I love, but too expensive to ship for just 2.  I'll also have a look at Potion later, not expecting anything.  And there are a few cheap non-polish things I want to pick up too.  I'm skipping Glam this month too, there are a couple I like, but the one I skipped last month is not on the UK site this time, so I'll wait and see if I can get the others next time.
> By the way, Jenna finally emailed me and has sent a replacement FTLOP box.



Such perseverance! My patience would have given out.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2019)

My biggest issue with ordering from Illyrian is that she's been so unresponsive, I don't have any faith in her attempting to sort out any issues that may arise. I probably won't have anything sent to Stackry again and I don't want to fork out $18 on shipping either. She's definitely put me off ordering from her. 

That said, I received Flame Aura Quartz yesterday and it's beautiful. (I also got FF Misery, here's a picture.)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm an idiot and forgot that the PPU UK store opened today. I was going to order from there as I only want 5 polishes and this way I wouldn't have to use Stackry again until January, but the Painted Polish is now sold out, so I guess I'll have to order from the main site tomorrow.

And now I've seen the post about the Illyrian sale, the 35% discount and some of the new polishes are tempting me, and since I'll be using Stackry anyway, I might as well order...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Blimey, what a palaver! I got tired just reading it. You see I was wise, logged in, added everything to my cart (except Amelia that only went up when the sale started), woke up (4.30 am I think), checked out, job done, lol. Same with EdM, only she messed up her own time, so didn't launch at 2 am, but once I got the PfDs, I bought those too, nothing was gone, besides nothing was limited as far as I know.
> 
> I got 12 EdMs and quite a lot of PfDs, but no mysteries, I bought everything from PPU/FTLOP that I wanted - except for Harbour Beach, but I'll try to buy that in a destash. Someone has offered already, apparently once she wears her polishes, she sells them (very wise!), so I'm on her "waiting list", hahaha.
> 
> Enchanted has launched their winter collection, so far only posted swatches for 2 polishes, but I probably won't buy anyway, I need to save money - I have to keep saying this to myself!


I did try that, but it lost them!  Well done on your restraint!  I ended up getting Lemmings and Alchemies and one Pahlish since I'd started a Stackry box.  Plus the pfDs.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> My biggest issue with ordering from Illyrian is that she's been so unresponsive, I don't have any faith in her attempting to sort out any issues that may arise. I probably won't have anything sent to Stackry again and I don't want to fork out $18 on shipping either. She's definitely put me off ordering from her.
> 
> That said, I received Flame Aura Quartz yesterday and it's beautiful. (I also got FF Misery, here's a picture.)
> 
> View attachment 66931


Told you it was nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I'm an idiot and forgot that the PPU UK store opened today. I was going to order from there as I only want 5 polishes and this way I wouldn't have to use Stackry again until January, but the Painted Polish is now sold out, so I guess I'll have to order from the main site tomorrow.
> 
> And now I've seen the post about the Illyrian sale, the 35% discount and some of the new polishes are tempting me, and since I'll be using Stackry anyway, I might as well order...


Shame about PPU, and having to do Stackry again.  Did you go for Illyrians in the end?  I got several, kind of regretting skipping Meta now but I ordered LFC Squishy, Agua Azul, BF1, Ferngully, Rainbow Fish, Ember, Hecate, Moonbow, Polaris and Frankenstein's Monster - hoping she keeps her word re refunding shipping as I passed the limit for it.  I fear I'll be chasing that as long as I have been for my Tortuga brush and gift!  (Still nothing by the way!)  It would be nice if I got one of the free polishes, but I seriously doubt it - 10 won't go very far, I expect people buying less than me would be the winners there.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Shame about PPU, and having to do Stackry again.  Did you go for Illyrians in the end?  I got several, kind of regretting skipping Meta now but I ordered LFC Squishy, Agua Azul, BF1, Ferngully, Rainbow Fish, Ember, Hecate, Moonbow, Polaris and Frankenstein's Monster - hoping she keeps her word re refunding shipping as I passed the limit for it.  I fear I'll be chasing that as long as I have been for my Tortuga brush and gift!  (Still nothing by the way!)  It would be nice if I got one of the free polishes, but I seriously doubt it - 10 won't go very far, I expect people buying less than me would be the winners there.



I did. I got BF2, Embers, Royal, Hecate and Far From Home 2.0. Slightly regretting not going for Paranormal as well (do you have it?), but never mind. I forgot about the free polish offer, but also I was in the middle of cooking dinner (6 pm restocks are not my friends), so I took a while to order. I won't get free shipping, but the discount more than pays for it anyway. Hope she refunds you. I still find it very odd that she's completely unresponsive in the group. She even disabled comments on her announcement post, I don't get it, people could ask questions in one place rather than in several posts. Also what's the point in saying she'll only reply to e-mails when she doesn't actually reply? 

I got all 5 I wanted from PPU, if by some miracle everything arrived by the 16th, I wouldn't have to start a new one. Doubt it, especially with Illyrian (although she's promised to ship everything by the 10th, but we all know what that means). Ah well, we'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2019)

I finally got my polishes from the Femme Fatale UK group buy, some of these go back to July. There aren't many people taking part nowadays, so the group buy included 4 months, plus the organiser was ill and didn't manage to give the polishes to her ex-colleagues (she used to work near me and someone was going to bring the polishes back from her, but it didn't happen), but finally she managed to come this way on Sunday. I'm not ordering from this month's collection, they look nice, but I just can't afford everything and they have started to look a bit samey now. Also Glam, nice, but can't afford and I'm sure I have plenty similar ones. Ah well.

Anyway, here are the Femme Fatales:


----------



## Lalalish (Dec 6, 2019)

My latest!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I did. I got BF2, Embers, Royal, Hecate and Far From Home 2.0. Slightly regretting not going for Paranormal as well (do you have it?), but never mind. I forgot about the free polish offer, but also I was in the middle of cooking dinner (6 pm restocks are not my friends), so I took a while to order. I won't get free shipping, but the discount more than pays for it anyway. Hope she refunds you. I still find it very odd that she's completely unresponsive in the group. She even disabled comments on her announcement post, I don't get it, people could ask questions in one place rather than in several posts. Also what's the point in saying she'll only reply to e-mails when she doesn't actually reply?
> 
> I got all 5 I wanted from PPU, if by some miracle everything arrived by the 16th, I wouldn't have to start a new one. Doubt it, especially with Illyrian (although she's promised to ship everything by the 10th, but we all know what that means). Ah well, we'll see.


Hi hun, I do have Paranormal already, it's nice.  I see the Illyrian customers are all hacked off again, she needs to address CS - for me, it's about honesty re shipping and answering emails and posts, I'm not one to normally stress about delivery times (unless I'm anxiously awaiting a Stackry deadline).  The thing that has annoyed me most re the brush and gift not arriving is that I never asked for them - she made the offer!  I could happily have waited to ship when she was ready, would have been just as happy with a $1 voucher and a brush with my next order, but she offered a gift and hasn't delivered.  I know it's petty (I can't even tell much of a difference re the brush) and I've been surprised that I seemed to be the only one hassling her about it - but I see a few others have mentioned it now, so maybe one day she'll address it (not holding my breath lol).  I think she's massively abusing trust now though.  I sent my BF order to Stackry, so she's got 6 weeks to get it to me, that surely must be long enough...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I finally got my polishes from the Femme Fatale UK group buy, some of these go back to July. There aren't many people taking part nowadays, so the group buy included 4 months, plus the organiser was ill and didn't manage to give the polishes to her ex-colleagues (she used to work near me and someone was going to bring the polishes back from her, but it didn't happen), but finally she managed to come this way on Sunday. I'm not ordering from this month's collection, they look nice, but I just can't afford everything and they have started to look a bit samey now. Also Glam, nice, but can't afford and I'm sure I have plenty similar ones. Ah well.
> 
> Anyway, here are the Femme Fatales:
> 
> View attachment 66934


Very nice!  I really like the second one in the bottle.  It sounds like a bit of a pain with the delivery though.  I'm feeling much the same with the Glams, if there were others coming out I loved I'd definitely order that red one, but I doubt it looks much different to my at least a dozen other red Glam flakeys - not to mention the ones from other brands!  I'm not a fan of the new winter trio about to launch, really not my thing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2019)

Lalalish said:


> My latest!


Very pretty!  I do love a good purple.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm wearing Illyrian Charybdis again this week:



My poor thumb has had a side break for a couple of weeks, it finally got too deep to ignore so it's not looking it's best sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 8, 2019)

Am I going nuts or has Vanessa deleted all the posts complaining about her on FB???


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 8, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Am I going nuts or has Vanessa deleted all the posts complaining about her on FB???



Wow! No, I can't see any of them either. There had better be some sort of an announcement from her very soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 9, 2019)

So I didn't know this, but someone pointed out that Amy is listed as admin again in the group and has been there for 3 weeks. So why isn't she liasing with Vanessa and providing information? 

Vanessa promised that the current orders will go out by tomorrow, I'm very curious to see if that'll happen. I don't think my PPU order will make it to Stackry by Friday either, I will empty out my box anyway, so there's no urgency, but she needs to sort out her TAT and stop lying about the PO holding onto / misplacing packages for days/weeks. And stop launching new polishes when she hasn't even processed the previous orders. And stop deleting posts and start communicating. If she doesn't, I honestly don't think I will order from her again. I shouldn't be buying polish now anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2019)

Ha, well, this is funny. Amy replied to someone's question about what e-mail address to use if they haven't received their order and then promptly turned off commenting. It's like you're not allowed to raise any issues in the Illyrian group now. Meanwhile the website says there's a new pre-order on Friday. Mmm, I think I will be skipping that. 

I did get my shipping notice last night, but we'll see how long the tracking sits in pre-shipment.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2019)

Anne, have you got your replacement FTLOP box yet? Someone said in one of the groups that their tracking was weird again, not moving at all. She's also in the UK.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice!  I really like the second one in the bottle.  It sounds like a bit of a pain with the delivery though.  I'm feeling much the same with the Glams, if there were others coming out I loved I'd definitely order that red one, but I doubt it looks much different to my at least a dozen other red Glam flakeys - not to mention the ones from other brands!  I'm not a fan of the new winter trio about to launch, really not my thing.



It used to be great when Helen worked nearby, but she actually lives north of London, so I either pay for postage or wait for her to visit her old colleagues near here. It's not a huge urgency, just a bit frustrating. I didn't order from FF this time and only ordered 4 last time, so I might ask her to just post those to me once she has them.

I like the dark purple/taupe Glam from the trio, but not going to order right now.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm wearing Illyrian Charybdis again this week:
> View attachment 66937
> 
> 
> My poor thumb has had a side break for a couple of weeks, it finally got too deep to ignore so it's not looking it's best sadly.



You really must like this! I only ever wear a polish twice by accident, hahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2019)

I received my Girly Bits order last weekend. I was getting a bit worried as it took over 2 weeks to arrive, I thought it might have been lost or got caught by customs. All good luckily.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> So I didn't know this, but someone pointed out that Amy is listed as admin again in the group and has been there for 3 weeks. So why isn't she liasing with Vanessa and providing information?
> 
> Vanessa promised that the current orders will go out by tomorrow, I'm very curious to see if that'll happen. I don't think my PPU order will make it to Stackry by Friday either, I will empty out my box anyway, so there's no urgency, but she needs to sort out her TAT and stop lying about the PO holding onto / misplacing packages for days/weeks. And stop launching new polishes when she hasn't even processed the previous orders. And stop deleting posts and start communicating. If she doesn't, I honestly don't think I will order from her again. I shouldn't be buying polish now anyway.



Weird, I assumed when someone like Amy came back we'd get some updates, but nothing.  I got a shipping notice for mine, but of course no actual shipping - that said, I'm hopeful this time because it wasn't a pre-order and assuming she wasn't lying about that there won't be any "making" time to add.  I've set my heart on Blackberry and Little Fluffy Clouds so I'm keeping an open mind about whether to order on Friday - it's not like anything I've paid for has not arrived, just the extra brush and gift are missing.  It has definitely put me off though, I hate the insecurity of it all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, have you got your replacement FTLOP box yet? Someone said in one of the groups that their tracking was weird again, not moving at all. She's also in the UK.


No, I emailed her about it at the weekend as it had stalled again for another 9 days or so - she got back to me and said there were about 7 international packages with the same issue, but this time it had made some movements and she was already chasing it without my input.  It's nice when someone shows some care!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> You really must like this! I only ever wear a polish twice by accident, hahaha!


Haha, I like to get some extra wear out of the ones I love, if I prefer them to the untrieds I've bought since.  I often go back to old untrieds and am very much underwhelmed.  Tastes change, and even ones I loved back in the day sometimes are no longer my "thing" so enjoy them while they're flavour of the month is my new motto!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I received my Girly Bits order last weekend. I was getting a bit worried as it took over 2 weeks to arrive, I thought it might have been lost or got caught by customs. All good luckily.
> 
> View attachment 66939


Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Weird, I assumed when someone like Amy came back we'd get some updates, but nothing.  I got a shipping notice for mine, but of course no actual shipping - that said, I'm hopeful this time because it wasn't a pre-order and assuming she wasn't lying about that there won't be any "making" time to add.  I've set my heart on Blackberry and Little Fluffy Clouds so I'm keeping an open mind about whether to order on Friday - it's not like anything I've paid for has not arrived, just the extra brush and gift are missing.  It has definitely put me off though, I hate the insecurity of it all.



I don't even know what's launching on Friday and I hate the lack of proper swatches, so I'm definitely sitting it out. Nothing I've ordered has gone missing or anything, she cost me a few pennies in Stackry late fees once, but that's all. However, the whole not replying to messages and tags, turning off commenting and deleting posts has left a really bad taste in my mouth. Also the dishonesty about when she's actually shipping things.

Incidentally, my tracking has updated and shows Friday as delivery date. How funny that the post office didn't lose this order?!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> No, I emailed her about it at the weekend as it had stalled again for another 9 days or so - she got back to me and said there were about 7 international packages with the same issue, but this time it had made some movements and she was already chasing it without my input.  It's nice when someone shows some care!



Hmm, I've just heard from the other lady that her package has arrived, but it had the same tracking number and same sticker on it as the first one, and she reckons these were somehow not dropped off and they're not actual replacements as Jenna claims. Anyway, hope yours arrives soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Haha, I like to get some extra wear out of the ones I love, if I prefer them to the untrieds I've bought since.  I often go back to old untrieds and am very much underwhelmed.  Tastes change, and even ones I loved back in the day sometimes are no longer my "thing" so enjoy them while they're flavour of the month is my new motto!



Fair enough. I just feel guilty about not using older polishes, it feels like I wasted all that money (which is kinda true) if I then don't use them. I still mainly use polishes from my most favourite brands, but I try to sneak in some older ones sometimes.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 12, 2019)

Ugh, Lindsey posted that Tonic have been warned not to declare lower value on their packages or they won't be allowed to ship internationally. I was hoping to order in January and have it sent here, but that's not going to work. Looks like I need to keep using my Stackry package.

On that note, someone said that DHL have been refusing to allow packages in the UK from Stackry if they think it's marked too low. I use FedEx nowadays, but that's still worrying. I have a lot of polish in there right now, I'll have to think of a realistic amount to declare without having to pay too much tax. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2019)

Me again! Have you seen the statement Vanessa posted in the Illyrian group? Basically from now on noone is allowed to post about any issues or they'll be booted from the group. Way to go!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Me again! Have you seen the statement Vanessa posted in the Illyrian group? Basically from now on noone is allowed to post about any issues or they'll be booted from the group. Way to go!


And then all the suck-up comments under that post?!? I wish people would grow spines. They don't even have to say anything negative, but they sure don't need to lick her behind when she's scolding her own customers. The whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2019)

boschicka said:


> And then all the suck-up comments under that post?!? I wish people would grow spines. They don't even have to say anything negative, but they sure don't need to lick her behind when she's scolding her own customers. The whole thing is ridiculous.



I know! All that fangirling made me want to puke!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't even know what's launching on Friday and I hate the lack of proper swatches, so I'm definitely sitting it out. Nothing I've ordered has gone missing or anything, she cost me a few pennies in Stackry late fees once, but that's all. However, the whole not replying to messages and tags, turning off commenting and deleting posts has left a really bad taste in my mouth. Also the dishonesty about when she's actually shipping things.
> 
> Incidentally, my tracking has updated and shows Friday as delivery date. How funny that the post office didn't lose this order?!


Mine arrived today I think, something turned up at Stackry anyway!  And it sure as hell wasn't my FTLOP which still hasn't moved.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Fair enough. I just feel guilty about not using older polishes, it feels like I wasted all that money (which is kinda true) if I then don't use them. I still mainly use polishes from my most favourite brands, but I try to sneak in some older ones sometimes.


Oh, I'm still going through old polishes (which I often use with toppers when they bore me), but I think if I love one now, why not wear it a few times before I get fed up with it.  Makes the hefty prices feel less extravagant!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, Lindsey posted that Tonic have been warned not to declare lower value on their packages or they won't be allowed to ship internationally. I was hoping to order in January and have it sent here, but that's not going to work. Looks like I need to keep using my Stackry package.
> 
> On that note, someone said that DHL have been refusing to allow packages in the UK from Stackry if they think it's marked too low. I use FedEx nowadays, but that's still worrying. I have a lot of polish in there right now, I'll have to think of a realistic amount to declare without having to pay too much tax. Ugh.


Oh poo, that's so irritating.  Mind you, I've been planning to only use it when I can't ship direct, but once it's opened I like enough in there to make the hefty fees worthwhile.  Once it all arrives I'll have about five or six packages to consolidate, hopefully they will accept my valuations.  I feel you can cover that sort of quantity without being too ridiculously unbelievable.  I think I would struggle with those old 20 package 100 polish orders I used to ship.  Even with fees, I think many of the things I order would have been cheaper direct - this time I bought a few destash polishes, which is why they're going to Stackry and why all my BF orders are going there too.  Maybe this will curb my addiction.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Me again! Have you seen the statement Vanessa posted in the Illyrian group? Basically from now on noone is allowed to post about any issues or they'll be booted from the group. Way to go!


Ludicrous, I only joined the group so I could ask about a missing order, what's the point otherwise?  It's sure as hell not for the special treatment for members...  Maybe the main page is the right page for complaints!  She never visits either unless she's flogging something mind.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

boschicka said:


> And then all the suck-up comments under that post?!? I wish people would grow spines. They don't even have to say anything negative, but they sure don't need to lick her behind when she's scolding her own customers. The whole thing is ridiculous.


Yup 100% agree, it is like one of those cults - that's why the litany of complaints she deleted was so interesting, it's not normal for members to speak out like that, and I hoped she would take note, apparently not, just censor everyone instead.  Not behaviour that impresses me.  I'm definitely going to think carefully before future orders, only if I can't bear missing out on the polishes going forward.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

I also asked about tonight's scheduled release - and once answered, the thread was locked immediately, heaven forbid anyone should want to make any sort of comment - I smell fear!  It wasn't the sort of query that would possibly lead to complaints, so I have no idea why they would want to stop discussion - just weird.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 13, 2019)

On a happier note, this week's mani is Illyrian Blood Red Opal


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Mine arrived today I think, something turned up at Stackry anyway!  And it sure as hell wasn't my FTLOP which still hasn't moved.



Oh no! I thought your FTLOP box was coming to the UK. Has Jenna said anything about it?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh poo, that's so irritating.  Mind you, I've been planning to only use it when I can't ship direct, but once it's opened I like enough in there to make the hefty fees worthwhile.  Once it all arrives I'll have about five or six packages to consolidate, hopefully they will accept my valuations.  I feel you can cover that sort of quantity without being too ridiculously unbelievable.  I think I would struggle with those old 20 package 100 polish orders I used to ship.  Even with fees, I think many of the things I order would have been cheaper direct - this time I bought a few destash polishes, which is why they're going to Stackry and why all my BF orders are going there too.  Maybe this will curb my addiction.



I don't know if it was just DHL being arseholes. They had taxed me in the past even up to £50 when I had declared a $20 value, but it was also very round figures (£18, £36, £50), so I think they just plucked them from thin air. DHL is currently not an available option, although I would've gone with FedEx anyway as they are marginally cheaper. I declared $66 value, so fully expecting to be taxed, but it's a big package, so didn't want to risk putting down a very low value. Hopefully they'll accept it.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I also asked about tonight's scheduled release - and once answered, the thread was locked immediately, heaven forbid anyone should want to make any sort of comment - I smell fear!  It wasn't the sort of query that would possibly lead to complaints, so I have no idea why they would want to stop discussion - just weird.



I saw that! How ridiculous! Their behaviour is really putting me off and I'm just happy I didn't like the HHC polish, so I wasn't even tempted to order. If I absolutely love something, I bet I can find it in a destash anyway. (Or a decant from you.)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> On a happier note, this week's mani is Illyrian Blood Red Opal
> View attachment 66945
> View attachment 66946



It looks great on you! I'm also wearing an Illyrian (Sanguine - pictures to follow when I have some spare time) and it's lovely, but I have over 100 untrieds from her, so really not that bothered about new releases.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no! I thought your FTLOP box was coming to the UK. Has Jenna said anything about it?


Ha, you're right, it's coming direct, it's been so damn long I'd forgotten.  I haven't been in touch with Jenna since last weekend, I guess I should.  I just emailed Vanessa re the shipping refund she promised, wonder if I'll get a response.  I notice no info about the delayed release yet either, hoped there would be pics by now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know if it was just DHL being arseholes. They had taxed me in the past even up to £50 when I had declared a $20 value, but it was also very round figures (£18, £36, £50), so I think they just plucked them from thin air. DHL is currently not an available option, although I would've gone with FedEx anyway as they are marginally cheaper. I declared $66 value, so fully expecting to be taxed, but it's a big package, so didn't want to risk putting down a very low value. Hopefully they'll accept it.


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I saw that! How ridiculous! Their behaviour is really putting me off and I'm just happy I didn't like the HHC polish, so I wasn't even tempted to order. If I absolutely love something, I bet I can find it in a destash anyway. (Or a decant from you.)


I'm getting more upset with them as time passes, wish I wasn't so fond of the polishes.  I skipped HHC too, once upon a time I'd have ordered it but I didn't feel enough love for the colour to overcome my annoyance with the brand.  Won't last, I know, I fully expect to order when (if) tonight's restock goes live.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It looks great on you! I'm also wearing an Illyrian (Sanguine - pictures to follow when I have some spare time) and it's lovely, but I have over 100 untrieds from her, so really not that bothered about new releases.


Aw thanks, it's now officially my new favourite polish and I expect you'll be laughing at how many times you see it on me in future!  I think it's my ultimate fabulous colour, not sure if that means I'll buy less (cos I've already got the best in the world) or more, in case Illyrian can out-do themselves and get even better!  I'm hoping the former of course.  And I'm looking forward to seeing how Sanguine looks on you.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm getting more upset with them as time passes, wish I wasn't so fond of the polishes.  I skipped HHC too, once upon a time I'd have ordered it but I didn't feel enough love for the colour to overcome my annoyance with the brand.  Won't last, I know, I fully expect to order when (if) tonight's restock goes live.



Amy has posted the details. I quite like 2, but not enough. Also what's happened to the Oct - Dec cotm polishes?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Amy has posted the details. I quite like 2, but not enough. Also what's happened to the Oct - Dec cotm polishes?


OK, sadly I'm in, Blackberry I really want, love 2 of the new ones, chance to pick up Meta as previously regretted skipping it and I'll probably get a couple of others.  Sad that Little Fluffy Clouds isn't included, and I'm puzzled by the COTMs vanishing from the list.  She says shipping in January, I'll just get them sent to the UK as I'll need to ship from Stackry a week or so after her shipping date and I don't trust her.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> OK, sadly I'm in, Blackberry I really want, love 2 of the new ones, chance to pick up Meta as previously regretted skipping it and I'll probably get a couple of others.  Sad that Little Fluffy Clouds isn't included, and I'm puzzled by the COTMs vanishing from the list.  She says shipping in January, I'll just get them sent to the UK as I'll need to ship from Stackry a week or so after her shipping date and I don't trust her.



The website also said new 4 piece collection as well as the cotms, but clearly she changed her mind or ran out of time.

Well if you get the ones I like, then maybe I'll ask you for decants. I like Tiger's Blood and Sakura most.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

It seems LFC is included! It's confusing that both Amy and Vanessa posted the lists.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> The website also said new 4 piece collection as well as the cotms, but clearly she changed her mind or ran out of time.
> 
> Well if you get the ones I like, then maybe I'll ask you for decants. I like Tiger's Blood and Sakura most.


They're on my list, TB for sure, Sakura maybe.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> It seems LFC is included! It's confusing that both Amy and Vanessa posted the lists.


Ha, just had a conversation with Amy on FB about LFC, looks like I don't need it after all, her nail pics show it's identical to LFC Squishy I got on Black Friday!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Got both the ones you were interested in Anita!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 14, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Got both the ones you were interested in Anita!



Cool. Do you also have Beetle? I really like that one, but can't bring myself to order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Cool. Do you also have Beetle? I really like that one, but can't bring myself to order.


I do!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I do!



Yay! I just hope I'll have something to swap you for now that I'm hardly buying Glams and Illyrians!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2019)

Time to post some mani pictures. First is Lilypad Lacquer Angel Tears over Color Club Star, Light Star Bright with Lilypad Lacquer Mystique on the accents. Annoyingly it doesn't look as good in the pictures as it did irl, Angel Tears had green flakies, so it looked really cool with Mystique, but the pictures don't show them. 










Next is Different Dimension Collect Beautiful Moments with Pahlish Plasma. I really loved this mani.










This is Glam Polish Mistress of the Dark with ILNP Luna.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2019)

Tonic Polish Tracks in the Snow with Models Own Colour Explosion. The Tonic was greener than I expected, but it's a pretty unique and cool polish.










Next is FUN Lacquer Empire with Color Club Cosmic Fate topped with Sinful Colors All About You. Both the Color Club and Sinful were 2013 untrieds.










This is Femme Fatale Madame Medusa (thermal) with Hits Glitters World Ibiza (2013 untried).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Time to post some mani pictures. First is Lilypad Lacquer Angel Tears over Color Club Star, Light Star Bright with Lilypad Lacquer Mystique on the accents. Annoyingly it doesn't look as good in the pictures as it did irl, Angel Tears had green flakies, so it looked really cool with Mystique, but the pictures don't show them.
> 
> View attachment 66950
> 
> ...


So pretty, I really particularly love the DD & Pahlish combo!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Tonic Polish Tracks in the Snow with Models Own Colour Explosion. The Tonic was greener than I expected, but it's a pretty unique and cool polish.
> 
> View attachment 66962
> 
> ...


More pretty mamis!  My pick of these is that topper on the last one, it's like gemstones, very nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 16, 2019)

And this week my mani is George Starfish on a base of Nails Inc Crown Court (which you really can't see!):




The topper was completely dried up but I rescued it with a bit of HK Girl, a bit of thinner and a stir with a stick!  I've never used it but I must have had it for a good 10 years...  Anyway, I think it was worth the rescue job, CC was really boring without it (a polish I used to love!).


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this week my mani is George Starfish on a base of Nails Inc Crown Court (which you really can't see!):
> View attachment 66973
> View attachment 66974
> 
> ...



Very sparkly! Crown Court is pretty. I don't think I own it, but I googled it and it looks really nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a few more manis to share. First is my own franken polish. I really love this. 










Next is Femme Fatale Nightfall.










This is Illyrian Polish Sanguine topped with Rogue Lacquer Beach I'm a Mermaid on the accents.










My nails are so short right now, they keep breaking. I guess that's winter for you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more manis to share. First is my own franken polish. I really love this.
> 
> View attachment 66975
> 
> ...


Nice set of manis!  Your franken looks so professional!  I love the FF when it's more blue, and the last combo is stunning!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2019)

Woohoo! My Stackry package is in the country! That is all.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 18, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo! My Stackry package is in the country! That is all.


How many polishes?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2019)

boschicka said:


> How many polishes?



A LOT!  I'll post pictures once I've managed to unpack them all. Hoping they'll be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2019)

Got my package yesterday, but barely managed to unpack everything. We had lots of dramas at home and a very late night (teenagers, ugh). I only got around to taking pictures late this afternoon by which time it was dark, so they're not great. I went a "bit" crazy, but I had to take advantage of 3 Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals and the C4N 20% code earier in November (15 EdMs were from there). Turns out I'm practically out of storage again. Plus I got stung by customs, but tbh I really couldn't claim this lot to be below £15. So in the new year I will not be spending much on polish. 

Anyway, pictures. Top row is last month's PPU (plus Girly Bits Euw Yucca from October), Tonics (obvs) and Different Dimension protos and other polishes.




EdMs from C4N and EdM Black Friday sale, plus Purity (bottom right) from the PfD overpour sale (it was from September or October FTLOP, can't remember). They look so much better irl, lots of shifty multichromes/shimmers. 




Top row left is November FTLOP box, the rest is self explanitory. 

 boschicka
 Love Darkness, thank you again! Bit underwhelmed by the Illyrian Cyber Monday order, the only ones I really like are the older polishes. The new protos are a bit samey. I like one of the EPs, the other is a bit dull. The PfDs though!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2019)

Oh and PfD Fireside is a lot pinker than my red prototype from last year, glad I got it.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 20, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Got my package yesterday, but barely managed to unpack everything. We had lots of dramas at home and a very late night (teenagers, ugh). I only got around to taking pictures late this afternoon by which time it was dark, so they're not great. I went a "bit" crazy, but I had to take advantage of 3 Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals and the C4N 20% code earier in November (15 EdMs were from there). Turns out I'm practically out of storage again. Plus I got stung by customs, but tbh I really couldn't claim this lot to be below £15. So in the new year I will not be spending much on polish.
> 
> Anyway, pictures. Top row is last month's PPU (plus Girly Bits Euw Yucca from October), Tonics (obvs) and Different Dimension protos and other polishes.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!! How many storage containers does your current collection occupy?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Beautiful!!! How many storage containers does your current collection occupy?



Three 9 drawer Alexes, 2 Helmers and an 11 drawer plastic tower. I *may* have space for one more Helmer, but first I need to see how much storage space I'll have left in the loft after the conversion is ready. Also how much money I have left, ha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Got my package yesterday, but barely managed to unpack everything. We had lots of dramas at home and a very late night (teenagers, ugh). I only got around to taking pictures late this afternoon by which time it was dark, so they're not great. I went a "bit" crazy, but I had to take advantage of 3 Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals and the C4N 20% code earier in November (15 EdMs were from there). Turns out I'm practically out of storage again. Plus I got stung by customs, but tbh I really couldn't claim this lot to be below £15. So in the new year I will not be spending much on polish.
> 
> Anyway, pictures. Top row is last month's PPU (plus Girly Bits Euw Yucca from October), Tonics (obvs) and Different Dimension protos and other polishes.
> 
> ...


Wow, you went for it this time!  It's a long time since I had a haul like this... Love them by the way, the PfDs do stand out from the others, really nice, and I totally see what you mean about the Illyrians, though they are pretty.  Love the GLL at the bottom too, and your Tonics look very cool.  So do your EdMs - I'm kind of fancying the next release from them too.
Enjoy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2019)

rabii said:


> hello, I'm new here and I want to know what you think about these nail stickers that I find on this site:https://bourgazone.com/products/glitter-glam-nail-art-stickers
> Thank you


Hello!  I haven't used these, though they look pretty.  Although I'm not sure you can call it a sticker if you have to use glue!  I do think the on-nail pics look good.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 24, 2019)

I have to say I'm feeling a bit disillusioned with polish buying at the moment.  Illyrian have seriously left me angry and disappointed - no response to any of my emails to them, the fascist dictatorship they're running on FB and still no replacement brush, free gift or postage refund.  The last one is what's really annoying me now, no recourse if they don't answer emails (I've sent two really polite ones so far about this alone).  The way I'm feeling now, I'm not sure I want to buy again.  
And my FTLOP Nov box is missing still, I emailed again and she's chasing the company for me, but that's a massive delay again.  
Not to mention another order I placed on BF offered a postage refund if you met their minimum but couldn't enter the code, and again no refund, no response to my email (I only mailed yesterday once Stackry had the polishes though) - it just feels like I spend my life stressing about this stuff at the moment.  So thank you Lemming Lacquer for your contribution.
Anyhow, sorry for venting but I'm soooo frustrated with all of them, customer service seems to be out of date with all of these people.
I just wish they'd KEEP THEIR F***ING PROMISES AND ANSWER THEIR EMAILS!!!!!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have to say I'm feeling a bit disillusioned with polish buying at the moment.  Illyrian have seriously left me angry and disappointed - no response to any of my emails to them, the fascist dictatorship they're running on FB and still no replacement brush, free gift or postage refund.  The last one is what's really annoying me now, no recourse if they don't answer emails (I've sent two really polite ones so far about this alone).  The way I'm feeling now, I'm not sure I want to buy again.
> And my FTLOP Nov box is missing still, I emailed again and she's chasing the company for me, but that's a massive delay again.
> Not to mention another order I placed on BF offered a postage refund if you met their minimum but couldn't enter the code, and again no refund, no response to my email (I only mailed yesterday once Stackry had the polishes though) - it just feels like I spend my life stressing about this stuff at the moment.  So thank you Lemming Lacquer for your contribution.
> Anyhow, sorry for venting but I'm soooo frustrated with all of them, customer service seems to be out of date with all of these people.
> I just wish they'd KEEP THEIR F***ING PROMISES AND ANSWER THEIR EMAILS!!!!!


That's extremely frustrating and annoying. Seeing all the personal and 'small business' excuses in the various Facebook groups for certain brands is getting old.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2019)

rabii said:


> Hello everyone, you can check this Mascara I love it, really good
> https://bourgazone.com/products/waterproof-mascara



This thread is for nail polish, not make up. You should post it in a relevant thread.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, you went for it this time!  It's a long time since I had a haul like this... Love them by the way, the PfDs do stand out from the others, really nice, and I totally see what you mean about the Illyrians, though they are pretty.  Love the GLL at the bottom too, and your Tonics look very cool.  So do your EdMs - I'm kind of fancying the next release from them too.
> Enjoy!



I was saving up the PfDs and EdMs for a few months. Interestingly the newest EdM release isn't really my thing. Also only like 2 or 3 of the PPU polishes. Just as well, I really can't buy much polish next year.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hello!  I haven't used these, though they look pretty.  Although I'm not sure you can call it a sticker if you have to use glue!  I do think the on-nail pics look good.



They look like nail foil to me.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have to say I'm feeling a bit disillusioned with polish buying at the moment.  Illyrian have seriously left me angry and disappointed - no response to any of my emails to them, the fascist dictatorship they're running on FB and still no replacement brush, free gift or postage refund.  The last one is what's really annoying me now, no recourse if they don't answer emails (I've sent two really polite ones so far about this alone).  The way I'm feeling now, I'm not sure I want to buy again.
> And my FTLOP Nov box is missing still, I emailed again and she's chasing the company for me, but that's a massive delay again.
> Not to mention another order I placed on BF offered a postage refund if you met their minimum but couldn't enter the code, and again no refund, no response to my email (I only mailed yesterday once Stackry had the polishes though) - it just feels like I spend my life stressing about this stuff at the moment.  So thank you Lemming Lacquer for your contribution.
> Anyhow, sorry for venting but I'm soooo frustrated with all of them, customer service seems to be out of date with all of these people.
> I just wish they'd KEEP THEIR F***ING PROMISES AND ANSWER THEIR EMAILS!!!!!



That is bloody awful! Trouble is, you can't even claim the money back through Paypal as it was just an offer, although you could screenshot her post and e-mail Paypal? I am really put off Illyrian now and definitely won't be buying for a while. 

How frustrating about the FTLOP box too! How can it happen twice???

Okay, so Lemming Lacquer is another one not to bother with by the sound of it. I only have one of their polishes from PPU, and probably won't have more anytime soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 24, 2019)

I've been very busy with Christmas preparations, but did manage to do a festive mani (well, a tiny bit of stamping), will try to post some pictures sometime this week. I still have presents to wrap and I'm about to cook our traditional (Hungarian) Christmas Eve dinner. 

In any case, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 24, 2019)

rabii said:


> Hello everyone, you can check this Mascara I love it, really good
> https://bourgazone.com/products/waterproof-mascara


Please advertise elsewhere. Also, this is a nail polish thread.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 24, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> This thread is for nail polish, not make up. You should post it in a relevant thread.





boschicka said:


> Please advertise elsewhere. Also, this is a nail polish thread.



They've been removed for spamming.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2019)

I have a few manis to share now that the Christmas rush has died down. I was so busy with preparations and cooking 3 different kinds of meals for Christmas day (regular turkey, vegetarian Quorn roast, vegan nut roast). It's never relaxing here with 3 children. Plus the ex was here all day yesterday...

Anyway, first mani is Tonic Polish Proto 281 with Glam Polish Glitter in My Veins!










Next is Emily de Molly Untapped Potential with Colors by Llarowe Oh Holy Night topped with ILNP The Road to Awe. I really loved this mani!













This is Tonic Polish Luminescent with Polished for Days Mahina


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2019)

Got a few more manis to share. First is Different Dimension Eat, Drink & Be Fairy. It's a really pretty thermal.







Next is Emily de Molly Downward Spiral. This was my Christmas mani. I fudged up the stamping on my thumb, but the polish was so pretty! 













My current mani is Vapid Lacquer Anything 4 Selena's. I'm really not sure about this. The cold state is a nice colour, the warm is okay, I'm just not realy feeling it.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 29, 2019)

Once again, pics from "professional" swatchers have let me down. I skipped quite a few Dec PPU polishes due to swatcher pics. Now that I'm seeing photos from normal people who bought them, I wish I had purchased quite a few of them. I think swatchers try so hard to capture the micro aspects of a polish, they forget the macro. The pics in this thread are more accurate and useful. Just venting.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few manis to share now that the Christmas rush has died down. I was so busy with preparations and cooking 3 different kinds of meals for Christmas day (regular turkey, vegetarian Quorn roast, vegan nut roast). It's never relaxing here with 3 children. Plus the ex was here all day yesterday...
> 
> Anyway, first mani is Tonic Polish Proto 281 with Glam Polish Glitter in My Veins!
> 
> ...


These are really nice - specially the last one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> Got a few more manis to share. First is Different Dimension Eat, Drink & Be Fairy. It's a really pretty thermal.
> 
> View attachment 67037
> 
> ...


Again lovely, I adore your little gold Xmas trees!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Once again, pics from "professional" swatchers have let me down. I skipped quite a few Dec PPU polishes due to swatcher pics. Now that I'm seeing photos from normal people who bought them, I wish I had purchased quite a few of them. I think swatchers try so hard to capture the micro aspects of a polish, they forget the macro. The pics in this thread are more accurate and useful. Just venting.


I know what you mean, it's so annoying with limited release polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2019)

Hey, hope all of you had a great Xmas!  I've been avoiding nail polish stuff, so annoyed by it all at the moment.  I see Illyrian still has their last preorder open, once it closes and my stuff is despatched I'm going to hound her about my refund.  There are two or three items in the order I don't want to miss out on because she's angry with me!  Afterwards... we'll see, I still love some of these polishes, damn my weakness.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 29, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Again lovely, I adore your little gold Xmas trees!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Once again, pics from "professional" swatchers have let me down. I skipped quite a few Dec PPU polishes due to swatcher pics. Now that I'm seeing photos from normal people who bought them, I wish I had purchased quite a few of them. I think swatchers try so hard to capture the micro aspects of a polish, they forget the macro. The pics in this thread are more accurate and useful. Just venting.



That's really annoying. Do you ever watch Delanie's videos? I find her singing and general persona quite hard to listen to, but her live swatches are pretty good. I find Lisa's (Cosmetic Sanctuary) swatches really dull, don't understand why she gets to swatch most of the polishes. Based only on her swatches I would pass on most polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are really nice - specially the last one!





PearlyQueen said:


> Again lovely, I adore your little gold Xmas trees!





boschicka said:


>



Thank you both!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2019)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hey, hope all of you had a great Xmas!  I've been avoiding nail polish stuff, so annoyed by it all at the moment.  I see Illyrian still has their last preorder open, once it closes and my stuff is despatched I'm going to hound her about my refund.  There are two or three items in the order I don't want to miss out on because she's angry with me!  Afterwards... we'll see, I still love some of these polishes, damn my weakness.



Surprisingly my Christmas turned out pretty well. There were no dramas and no arguing. And once the ex left, I had the telly all to myself all evening. 

I also noticed that the shop is open, I'm guessing it's because she hasn't sold much. The 5 new protos were capped at 75, but only one is showing as sold out. Ouch. I'm glad to see she's skipping PPU this month, at least I'm not even tempted to buy from her. I hope you get your polishes and refund okay. 

I've been looking at the PPU polishes and finding them quite underwhelming. I think I might buy 4, but most of them are either samey, or just meh. Not complaining though as I don't really have much to spend anyway. 

I'm mostly just waiting for the next Tonic release, last month's PPU package is due to arrive at Stackry today, so that's starting the new cycle. I still want 10 polishes from the last 2 releases and then see what else she comes up with. 

Also debating the FTLOP box, but not sure if I'll buy it. I seriously need a rich dead uncle to inherit from, shame there isn't one, hahaha!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2019)

My last order of the year, Girly Bits December COTMs


----------



## boschicka (Dec 30, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> That's really annoying. Do you ever watch Delanie's videos? I find her singing and general persona quite hard to listen to, but her live swatches are pretty good. I find Lisa's (Cosmetic Sanctuary) swatches really dull, don't understand why she gets to swatch most of the polishes. Based only on her swatches I would pass on most polishes.



Ugh, she is my nightmare, but you are right. I need to start watching her videos again.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Ugh, she is my nightmare, but you are right. I need to start watching her videos again.



I usually turn off the sound. Also I skip to the polishes I'm interested in. I only buy from certain brands unless a less known brand comes out with a really special, unique polish. That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2019)

I did a bit of end of year stock take (because I'm a boring geek) and worked out how many polishes I bought over the course of the year. Turns out I bought the most from EdM with Tonic coming close second and Illyrian third with just one less than Tonic. I'm quite surprised that over the past 2 years I bought more than 100 Illyrians! Well, if I stop buying from her, I'll still have untrieds in 10 years' time at least! Polished for Days was 4th and Femme Fatale 5th, but I bought a lot less from FF than last year (about half). Glam Polish is still the brand I have most polishes from, despite not buying much at all lately (although the 12 decants from Anne definitely helped). Sorry, told you I was boring.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 31, 2019)

Anitacska said:


> I did a bit of end of year stock take (because I'm a boring geek) and worked out how many polishes I bought over the course of the year. Turns out I bought the most from EdM with Tonic coming close second and Illyrian third with just one less than Tonic. I'm quite surprised that over the past 2 years I bought more than 100 Illyrians! Well, if I stop buying from her, I'll still have untrieds in 10 years' time at least! Polished for Days was 4th and Femme Fatale 5th, but I bought a lot less from FF than last year (about half). Glam Polish is still the brand I have most polishes from, despite not buying much at all lately (although the 12 decants from Anne definitely helped). Sorry, told you I was boring.


Thanks for sharing. Not boring at all.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Thanks for sharing. Not boring at all.



Good to know, lol. I figured maybe not everyone enjoyed statistics as much as I do.

I've also thrown out several old drugstore glitter polishes that have dried out. Most of them have been used already, but in any case, it wasn't worth wasting polish thinner on them. It's not like I don't have enough!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!  Here's my mani with Emily de Molly Dark Crystal and Miss Sporty 889 Sparkle Touch (2013 untried) and some fireworks stamping.  Sadly it's another gloomy day here in England.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2020)

Wow! Just saw in the HHC group that EP is joining them in January! Never thought I'd see the day when EP takes part in something like that. Wonder if her sales are dwindling, so she's looking for more exposure. Apparently her polishes will be inspired by the Beatles. To be honest, it would be pretty cool if she came up with new multichrome holos to add to the existing Beatles line up. I might even buy those!

It seems Illyrian isn't taking part in HHC again and there's been no posts from her in the group. And the shop is still open.

In other news, Tonic has a 20% sale all January. The latest releases aren't included, but I still haven't bough from the fall collection and there's a few others from the core line I'd like to get.

I think I'm going for 5 polishes from PPU. I've talked myself out of the PfD, it's lovely, but I'm pretty sure I can recreate it with a similar multichrome and a flakie topper like Different Dimension Interstellar. Also passing on the FTLOP box.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2020)

Ugh, I asked Delanie to compare the Quixotic and Different Dimension in her ask me video and she bloody compared the DD to Heather's Hues. Idiot!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Surprisingly my Christmas turned out pretty well. There were no dramas and no arguing. And once the ex left, I had the telly all to myself all evening.
> 
> I also noticed that the shop is open, I'm guessing it's because she hasn't sold much. The 5 new protos were capped at 75, but only one is showing as sold out. Ouch. I'm glad to see she's skipping PPU this month, at least I'm not even tempted to buy from her. I hope you get your polishes and refund okay.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good Xmas (mine was minimalist) and happy new year to all!
I'm underwhelmed by PPU and FTLOP this time (good news coz I'm broke!) and won't be ordering.  Still no Nov FTLOP, she's chasing the shippers.  Also not fussed on the Tonics this time.  But I did have a few interesting EdMs in my cart - no discount just now though, so they will wait till next month maybe.
By the way, I have to retract on my previous post about Lemming - I posted about it on FB and she got back to me.  Apologised, her email hadn't sent properly and pointed out that it was my own error in choosing priority shipping (I was sure I hadn't but it's on the order details!).  She also gave me the refund anyway, which is really nice goodwill.  So I will probably buy again once I've seen/tried what's in my Stackry box.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My last order of the year, Girly Bits December COTMs
> 
> View attachment 67051


Those look pretty!  Enjoy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I did a bit of end of year stock take (because I'm a boring geek) and worked out how many polishes I bought over the course of the year. Turns out I bought the most from EdM with Tonic coming close second and Illyrian third with just one less than Tonic. I'm quite surprised that over the past 2 years I bought more than 100 Illyrians! Well, if I stop buying from her, I'll still have untrieds in 10 years' time at least! Polished for Days was 4th and Femme Fatale 5th, but I bought a lot less from FF than last year (about half). Glam Polish is still the brand I have most polishes from, despite not buying much at all lately (although the 12 decants from Anne definitely helped). Sorry, told you I was boring.


Not boring!  I haven't done this but I know it's been all about Illyrian this year, everything else has been pretty neglected.  But at the end of year I started a slight Shleee obsession, this may take Illyrian's place with all the disappointments from Vanessa.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Happy New Year!  Here's my mani with Emily de Molly Dark Crystal and Miss Sporty 889 Sparkle Touch (2013 untried) and some fireworks stamping.  Sadly it's another gloomy day here in England.
> 
> View attachment 67064
> 
> ...


Love your fireworks!  Simple stamping can be really effective.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 3, 2020)

I've got naked nails since 30 Dec, I had to strip off my polish for an operation on NYE and I haven't repainted since as I'm recovering still.  They look horrible!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I asked Delanie to compare the Quixotic and Different Dimension in her ask me video and she bloody compared the DD to Heather's Hues. Idiot!



I take it back! She sent me a message with a quick comparison video. She has redeemed herself, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad you had a good Xmas (mine was minimalist) and happy new year to all!
> I'm underwhelmed by PPU and FTLOP this time (good news coz I'm broke!) and won't be ordering.  Still no Nov FTLOP, she's chasing the shippers.  Also not fussed on the Tonics this time.  But I did have a few interesting EdMs in my cart - no discount just now though, so they will wait till next month maybe.
> By the way, I have to retract on my previous post about Lemming - I posted about it on FB and she got back to me.  Apologised, her email hadn't sent properly and pointed out that it was my own error in choosing priority shipping (I was sure I hadn't but it's on the order details!).  She also gave me the refund anyway, which is really nice goodwill.  So I will probably buy again once I've seen/tried what's in my Stackry box.



That's good news about Lemming. I'm assuming you've not heard from Vanessa?

I'm only buying from Tonic after the 14th, my credit card statement is huge after Christmas and Paws's dental surgery. Just put in a claim with the insurance company for best part of £500!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've got naked nails since 30 Dec, I had to strip off my polish for an operation on NYE and I haven't repainted since as I'm recovering still.  They look horrible!



Oh no! That's no way to spend NYE! Hope it's nothing major and you feel better soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2020)

Since I'm not being hassled by my children and not able to do any housework or go out (we have the builders working on the loft and the plumber is moving the hot water tank to its new position, I need to be in to let him in, there's no water or heating atm and I don't want to start hoovering as I wouldn't hear the doorbell), I thought I might as well share my latest mani pictures. 

First is Kelara Blue Steel (2013 untried) with Glam Polish Somewhere Over the Rainbow. I really liked this one. 










Next is Femme Fatale Aphrodite. I trully hated this in its warm state. In the cold state it looked better as the darker colour disguised the ugly texture, but still wasn't a fan.










This is Urban Outfitters Silver Holo (2013 untried) with Glam Polish Illusion. I don't buy plain silver holos anymore, but this is definitely a good one.







My current mani is ILNP Purple Plasma with Sinful Colors I Miss You (2013 untried). Love the ILNP, it's such a gorgeous purple.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's good news about Lemming. I'm assuming you've not heard from Vanessa?
> 
> I'm only buying from Tonic after the 14th, my credit card statement is huge after Christmas and Paws's dental surgery. Just put in a claim with the insurance company for best part of £500!


Yes, Lemming win - and Illyrian lose big time, no response, no shipping notice.  I haven't chased again as I do want my other order, but after that I'm going to stop the nicey nicey emails - I feel ripped off at the moment and I'm going to tell her so.
Hope Paws is OK, expensive bills do interfere with the fun stuff.  Good you've got insurance, I don't sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no! That's no way to spend NYE! Hope it's nothing major and you feel better soon.


Hi hun, I had a cataract removed, all recovered now, though it's another 10 days till I'm allowed to wear eye makeup.  All my colleagues have been so sweet and told me I look better without it - a complete lie, but nice of them!  The op itself was miraculous, and I've stopped wearing glasses and contact lenses completely until I have an optician consultation next month.  Weird, I've been needing them since I was about 9 years old!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Since I'm not being hassled by my children and not able to do any housework or go out (we have the builders working on the loft and the plumber is moving the hot water tank to its new position, I need to be in to let him in, there's no water or heating atm and I don't want to start hoovering as I wouldn't hear the doorbell), I thought I might as well share my latest mani pictures.
> 
> First is Kelara Blue Steel (2013 untried) with Glam Polish Somewhere Over the Rainbow. I really liked this one.
> 
> ...


All but the FF are really nice!  The ILNP is a beautiful purple, and I like both Glams.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2020)

So I saw the EP bottle shot for HHC and was convinced I wanted it, but I'm less sure now I've seen swatches.  Nice but not worth hefty postage on top of the cost.  I don't really see anything else on the list I feel I need, so at the moment I'm thinking to skip.  I don't have any plans to use Stackry in the next few weeks and it's due to be emptied long before this will ship, and it's extortionate to ship a single polish to the UK.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I saw the EP bottle shot for HHC and was convinced I wanted it, but I'm less sure now I've seen swatches.  Nice but not worth hefty postage on top of the cost.  I don't really see anything else on the list I feel I need, so at the moment I'm thinking to skip.  I don't have any plans to use Stackry in the next few weeks and it's due to be emptied long before this will ship, and it's extortionate to ship a single polish to the UK.



Glad you're feeling better. Good news about your eyesight, I've been wearing glasses / contact lenses for 30 years now, but it's just down to being short sighted and it doesn't bother me enough to get laser eye surgery. Obviously cataracts are different.

Paws is fine now and I've already got the money back minus the excess. I'm not convinced it's really worth having insurance, I pay nearly £200 a month for 3 cats and a dog, but now they're getting older, it's not worth risking it. I couldn't pay thousands if they had some very serious illness or injury.

Sorry you're still waiting for your Illyrian order and refund, she has pretty much disappeared, it's just ridiculous.

As for the EP, don't want to be enabling, but if you do want it, you could join the HHC UK group buy. I've only had to pay about $2.50 shipping per polish, plus the UK shipping, but the lady that runs it will hold your order, so you can save on the UK postage if you're planning on ordering a few times. I only want the EP this month and that's what I'm doing.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Good news about your eyesight, I've been wearing glasses / contact lenses for 30 years now, but it's just down to being short sighted and it doesn't bother me enough to get laser eye surgery. Obviously cataracts are different.
> 
> Paws is fine now and I've already got the money back minus the excess. I'm not convinced it's really worth having insurance, I pay nearly £200 a month for 3 cats and a dog, but now they're getting older, it's not worth risking it. I couldn't pay thousands if they had some very serious illness or injury.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the pet insurance. We pay 90 USD per month for one dog, but it was amazing to have last year when she lost her leg to cancer. It was nice to be able to tell the vets to do whatever was necessary without a second thought to cost. With diagnostics, amputation, chemo, and post-care, our total expenses would have been somewhere between 12k to 15k USD.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I hear you on the pet insurance. We pay 90 USD per month for one dog, but it was amazing to have last year when she lost her leg to cancer. It was nice to be able to tell the vets to do whatever was necessary without a second thought to cost. With diagnostics, amputation, chemo, and post-care, our total expenses would have been somewhere between 12k to 15k USD.



Aaw, poor doggy. Hope she's okay now.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 15, 2020)

I've been so busy and overwhelmed with the loft conversion and dealing with 2 moody teenagers (eldest is now an adult and is actually very nice to be around), but with any luck, I have a few minutes to post some mani pictures. I also haven't been buying nail polish as the loft is costing me an absolute fortune, although I did order 5 polishes from PPU. I want to get some Tonics and have been trying to sell some make up I don't need on eBay to fund them. I did sell 4 Urban Decay palettes, but of course one of the buyers hasn't paid yet. Her excuse is, her car broke down and she can't pay until next payday 28th!). I'm sorry, but if you can't afford to pay £24 for an eyeshadow palette, then you really shouldn't be bidding on stuff! Ugh. I told her she has until today to pay or I'll relist it. But of course that's another week until it sells again (if it sells). I want to order the Tonics soon as I'll have to empty my Stackry box in less than a month, plus the Tonic sale is only until the end of January anyway. 

So, manis. First is Girly Bits On the Nice List with Models Own Northern Lights (2013 untried). Such a pretty, soft combo. 










Next is Lacquester Doomed Deluxe with Glam Polish Frankenslime 2016. I loved the Lacquester, it's so pretty! And Frankenslime is fun. I was getting bored of pastel pinks and blues. 







This is Barielle Lyndsay's Dancin' with Topshop Jem (2013 untried).







And finally, Emily de Molly Undo What's Done with Tonic Polish Windy City. Loved these two.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I've been so busy and overwhelmed with the loft conversion and dealing with 2 moody teenagers (eldest is now an adult and is actually very nice to be around), but with any luck, I have a few minutes to post some mani pictures. I also haven't been buying nail polish as the loft is costing me an absolute fortune, although I did order 5 polishes from PPU. I want to get some Tonics and have been trying to sell some make up I don't need on eBay to fund them. I did sell 4 Urban Decay palettes, but of course one of the buyers hasn't paid yet. Her excuse is, her car broke down and she can't pay until next payday 28th!). I'm sorry, but if you can't afford to pay £24 for an eyeshadow palette, then you really shouldn't be bidding on stuff! Ugh. I told her she has until today to pay or I'll relist it. But of course that's another week until it sells again (if it sells). I want to order the Tonics soon as I'll have to empty my Stackry box in less than a month, plus the Tonic sale is only until the end of January anyway.
> 
> So, manis. First is Girly Bits On the Nice List with Models Own Northern Lights (2013 untried). Such a pretty, soft combo.
> 
> ...


I really like most of these!  The first one is just soft and pretty and yummy, the last one is just my kind of colour.  And I love your green and purple combo, so bold!  Even the Barielle is a really nice shade.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 15, 2020)

And my FTLOP box arrived today!  Yay, one less thing to stress about...
I chased it at the weekend, it had gone another 12 days since last contact.  She agreed to resend this time straight to PO not using 3rd party shippers, and it got here in a couple of days!  Just as well, apparently there are no more.
Speaking of, I did get a shipping notice from Illyrian but of course it's sat in pre-shipment for 2 days so far, I expect "the post office didn't scan it"!  Or the bottle supplier let her down.  Or she ran out of brushes.  Or a dog ate her homework.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really like most of these!  The first one is just soft and pretty and yummy, the last one is just my kind of colour.  And I love your green and purple combo, so bold!  Even the Barielle is a really nice shade.



Thank you! The Barielle was actually surprisingly very nice. The Topshop glitter was a bit thick though, I think I should've thinned it a bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my FTLOP box arrived today!  Yay, one less thing to stress about...
> I chased it at the weekend, it had gone another 12 days since last contact.  She agreed to resend this time straight to PO not using 3rd party shippers, and it got here in a couple of days!  Just as well, apparently there are no more.
> Speaking of, I did get a shipping notice from Illyrian but of course it's sat in pre-shipment for 2 days so far, I expect "the post office didn't scan it"!  Or the bottle supplier let her down.  Or she ran out of brushes.  Or a dog ate her homework.



Yay for the FTLOP box! 

Any news on the Illyrian package?

I shouldn't be buying polishes really as the loft conversion is eating up all my money, but I did order some Tonics with the 20% discount (plus 4 of the holiday ones even though the discount didn't apply to those, because this way they're shipped together and I don't have to order again for a bit). At least some of it was financed by my eBay sales. Oh and I also ordered the HHC EP (also from eBay money). Did you get it?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yay for the FTLOP box!
> 
> Any news on the Illyrian package?
> 
> I shouldn't be buying polishes really as the loft conversion is eating up all my money, but I did order some Tonics with the 20% discount (plus 4 of the holiday ones even though the discount didn't apply to those, because this way they're shipped together and I don't have to order again for a bit). At least some of it was financed by my eBay sales. Oh and I also ordered the HHC EP (also from eBay money). Did you get it?


Oh I hate it when you have to spend your money on grown-up stuff...
Illyrian is still in pre-shipment, monkey pirates burgled the post office maybe.
Yay for new Tonics, yay for eBay sales!
I haven't bought anything for ages, broke as usual, not much I want - and still hacked off after all the hassles.  I didn't get EP, maybe I'll put it on my swap list since you did!  I've been GOOD!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 17, 2020)

My last couple of manis - 



Illyrian - Astroworld (magnetic).  My first go with the new style magnetics, not a roaring success sadly.  I felt it wanted a third coat for one thing, for another my nails are too curvy for diagonals with the Tonic bar magnet, for a third I kept smudging them when I was picking up the magnet.  So not perfect, and that probably explains why it chipped after two days.  That said, it was pretty, and I could definitely see the areas where the magnetic stuff had clumped to, I did like it.  I have a Dreamland magnet on a stick handle, I might try that next time and go for a straight line instead of a diagonal?


Dreamland - Every Star That Ever Was. 
Nice, but all my pics came out blurry - this was the best of six!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh I hate it when you have to spend your money on grown-up stuff...
> Illyrian is still in pre-shipment, monkey pirates burgled the post office maybe.
> Yay for new Tonics, yay for eBay sales!
> I haven't bought anything for ages, broke as usual, not much I want - and still hacked off after all the hassles.  I didn't get EP, maybe I'll put it on my swap list since you did!  I've been GOOD!



Yep, that's fine.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My last couple of manis -
> View attachment 67168
> View attachment 67169
> 
> ...



Very pretty. Astroworld might be better over black, or definitely another coat. You could try getting a big magnet that you can rest your finger on while painting, I find it so much easier not that to try and hold the magnet over the finger. I got mine from Amazon, it was only a few quid. I can find the link for you if you like.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 18, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty. Astroworld might be better over black, or definitely another coat. You could try getting a big magnet that you can rest your finger on while painting, I find it so much easier not that to try and hold the magnet over the finger. I got mine from Amazon, it was only a few quid. I can find the link for you if you like.


Thanks Anita, link would be good please if it makes a big difference to the ease of use.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, link would be good please if it makes a big difference to the ease of use.



Argh, stupid Specktra isn't showing the link properly. Search for efeel® Super Strong Extra Long 70mm x 12mm x 5mm 70mm Length Rare Earth Neodymium Block Bar Magnets Grade N35


It really helps, I just rest my finger on it when applying the polish and keep it on for about 30 seconds. Be sure to do it for every coat including the topcoat.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2020)

This week I'm wearing Illyrian All One Mind (thanks Anita!):


----------



## boschicka (Jan 20, 2020)

vofisunu said:


> girls, do something with your cuticles.


Scram, troll.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 20, 2020)

Do you all vote in the Indie Swatch....thingy?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I'm wearing Illyrian All One Mind (thanks Anita!):
> View attachment 67179
> View attachment 67180
> View attachment 67181



Pretty! You're welcome!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Do you all vote in the Indie Swatch....thingy?



I did, but not in every category as I didn't know loads of polishes and products. It was really annoying though as the form was full of mistakes. You'd think she'd proofread it before posting it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2020)

Did anyone order EP Rain Dance yesterday? I did, against my better judgement. I hate buying without swatches, but based on the bottle shot and the description it sounded nice and it's for a good cause. Plus I have a Stackry box going, so I thought, might as well. 

Aussie indie makers are doing charity polishes soon, but I don't think I'll be able to take part in that. I want to save some money for PPU and a few new Femme Fatales. I did manage to sell some more make up on eBay, so I had some funds for the EP and there's enough left for another 3-4 polishes. Luckily I don't want much from PPU (2 or 3 atm) and the new FF release isn't calling me, I think I only want 2 or 3 of those. And the Glam Valentine's and Madame Pompadour polishes aren't my cup of tea either. 

I do love the new PfD duo, but that can wait. I only like 2 of the upcoming EdMs, and again those can wait too. They have to as almost every day there's a new expense for the loft. Ugh.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone order EP Rain Dance yesterday? I did, against my better judgement. I hate buying without swatches, but based on the bottle shot and the description it sounded nice and it's for a good cause. Plus I have a Stackry box going, so I thought, might as well.
> 
> Aussie indie makers are doing charity polishes soon, but I don't think I'll be able to take part in that. I want to save some money for PPU and a few new Femme Fatales. I did manage to sell some more make up on eBay, so I had some funds for the EP and there's enough left for another 3-4 polishes. Luckily I don't want much from PPU (2 or 3 atm) and the new FF release isn't calling me, I think I only want 2 or 3 of those. And the Glam Valentine's and Madame Pompadour polishes aren't my cup of tea either.
> 
> I do love the new PfD duo, but that can wait. I only like 2 of the upcoming EdMs, and again those can wait too. They have to as almost every day there's a new expense for the loft. Ugh.


I passed on the EP charity polish b/c I don't think it will look nice with my coloring, but I agree with you that it will be pretty.
That's great you're able to use Ebay funds to purchase polish for now. Are the loft expenses unexpected?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I passed on the EP charity polish b/c I don't think it will look nice with my coloring, but I agree with you that it will be pretty.
> That's great you're able to use Ebay funds to purchase polish for now. Are the loft expenses unexpected?



Some are, some aren't, they're just not included in the original quote and I didn't know how much they're going to be. Nothing too outrageous, but it all adds up.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some are, some aren't, they're just not included in the original quote and I didn't know how much they're going to be. Nothing too outrageous, but it all adds up.


I can imagine. Was just curious. Never had construction done.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I can imagine. Was just curious. Never had construction done.



Me neither. Not on this scale anyway. When we had things done in the past, my (now) ex-husband was still here, so decisions were shared. It's pretty scary doing it all on my own. At least he is paying for 40% of it (his share in the house).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2020)

Here are some mani pictures. Please excuse my cuticles, apparently I need to do something about them.  First is Polished for Days Dreams Are Forever with Claire's Blingtastic. I really loved the PfD, I didn't think I would like it this much, but it's so pretty.










Next is Femme Fatale Wicked Stepsisters with Hits Glitters World Roma (2013 untried). I was happy with this thermal.










This is Femme Fatale Blue Beard with Illyrian Polish Day Tripper over the Femme Fatale on the accents as it is really sheer. I apparently missed a chunk of my ring finger with the Illyrian, not sure how that happened. The FF was more green in the warm state, not as yellow as my picture shows.













On a different note, I am so fed up with this loft conversion. The workmen are being so obnoxious and failing to see that this is a family home, not just a building site. Ugh.


----------



## boschicka (Jan 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures. Please excuse my cuticles, apparently I need to do something about them.  First is Polished for Days Dreams Are Forever with Claire's Blingtastic. I really loved the PfD, I didn't think I would like it this much, but it's so pretty.
> 
> Next is Femme Fatale Wicked Stepsisters with Hits Glitters World Roma (2013 untried). I was happy with this thermal.
> 
> ...



Fun manis. Sorry to hear the conversion workmen are causing such problems. Each time I've had people out to do repairs/painting/etc, it's always been a scene. Sadly, people don't respect property, time, appropriate noise levels, language, and the list goes on.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Do you all vote in the Indie Swatch....thingy?


I did once you'd posted - there were lots I skipped though, and few that I'd bought and been impressed with.  But whatever, threw a few votes at the best (IMO of course!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures. Please excuse my cuticles, apparently I need to do something about them.  First is Polished for Days Dreams Are Forever with Claire's Blingtastic. I really loved the PfD, I didn't think I would like it this much, but it's so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 67190
> 
> ...


Some pretty things there, though mostly wouldn't suit me sadly.  I did have Day Tripper on my swap list, is it seriously sheer?
Sorry to hear the workmen are a pain, I haven't had that at home, but I can imagine it's really annoying - how long a job is it?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone order EP Rain Dance yesterday? I did, against my better judgement. I hate buying without swatches, but based on the bottle shot and the description it sounded nice and it's for a good cause. Plus I have a Stackry box going, so I thought, might as well.
> 
> Aussie indie makers are doing charity polishes soon, but I don't think I'll be able to take part in that. I want to save some money for PPU and a few new Femme Fatales. I did manage to sell some more make up on eBay, so I had some funds for the EP and there's enough left for another 3-4 polishes. Luckily I don't want much from PPU (2 or 3 atm) and the new FF release isn't calling me, I think I only want 2 or 3 of those. And the Glam Valentine's and Madame Pompadour polishes aren't my cup of tea either.
> 
> I do love the new PfD duo, but that can wait. I only like 2 of the upcoming EdMs, and again those can wait too. They have to as almost every day there's a new expense for the loft. Ugh.


I couldn't afford Rain Dance sadly, and the same for everything else at the moment.  I know the Aussie thing is a great cause, I wish I had the funds to get involved.  I just had to empty my Stackry box (just my BF purchases) and it cost me £80 I didn't have,


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2020)

New mani is Powder Perfect Summer Horizon (wishful thinking!):



Sadly the side break on my other hand I've been nursing finally gave up the ghost, so AOM didn't get a full week.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some pretty things there, though mostly wouldn't suit me sadly.  I did have Day Tripper on my swap list, is it seriously sheer?
> Sorry to hear the workmen are a pain, I haven't had that at home, but I can imagine it's really annoying - how long a job is it?



Yeah, I swatched it alone and even after 3 coats it wasn't opaque. 

It's supposed to be finished in a few weeks. I went up there yesterday and we have walls now and the windows are here too. Plasterers are coming next week, then we'll have the plumbing and elecricals fitted and after that it's just tiling, decorating, carpets, etc.

What really annoys me is that they don't tell me anything in advance, they just ring the doorbell and tell me they need to do things inside. The other day the electrician showed up and told me they needed to move most of my bedroom furniture around and was surprised when I told him it wasn't happening that day. As I have children at home, it's a double annoyance and my daughter has been giving me a very hard time over it. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 24, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Powder Perfect Summer Horizon (wishful thinking!):
> View attachment 67204
> View attachment 67205
> 
> Sadly the side break on my other hand I've been nursing finally gave up the ghost, so AOM didn't get a full week.



Very pretty! Sorry about the side break. Almost every day I need to file one of my nails down, there's always a small crack or snag. They're really short right now. Must be because of winter.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2020)

Some more manis, first is Ciate Ivory Queen + ILNP Brilliance (H) with ILNP Brilliance (H) over black on the accents. I actually mixed Brilliance into the Ciate, but the creaminess of the polish dulled the flakies and they looked quite a different colour, so I ended up adding a coat of Birlliance on top. Not the best, but it was fine for 2 days.










Next is KBShimmer Orchidding Me? with Glam Polish Spark.







My current mani is Glam Polish Rogue Multichrome with Indigo Bananas Dawn Chorus (holo). I love the Glam so much! And also the flakies. I still love flakies very much.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 25, 2020)

So I got kicked out of the Illyrian group after my comment about them deleting comments. Couldn't care less, I wasn't going to buy from her anyway, it seems people are still waiting for orders to update that "shipped" 10 days ago and nobody is getting replies to their e-mails. I don't have much of a budget now anyway as the bills keep on coming (just dropped £200 on tiles for the bathroom) and I have no idea how I'm going to pay for everything as it is, so the little money I have for polish is definitely going to makers that actually appreciate their customers. 

On that note, I'm happy to say that I only like 2 of the PPU offerings (PfD and Girly Bits, and maybe the Fair Maiden), and again only about 3 of the new Femme Fatales, so that's definitely helping me save money.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis, first is Ciate Ivory Queen + ILNP Brilliance (H) with ILNP Brilliance (H) over black on the accents. I actually mixed Brilliance into the Ciate, but the creaminess of the polish dulled the flakies and they looked quite a different colour, so I ended up adding a coat of Birlliance on top. Not the best, but it was fine for 2 days.
> 
> View attachment 67207
> 
> ...


I love the second and third ones, very pretty!  I still love my flakies too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So I got kicked out of the Illyrian group after my comment about them deleting comments. Couldn't care less, I wasn't going to buy from her anyway, it seems people are still waiting for orders to update that "shipped" 10 days ago and nobody is getting replies to their e-mails. I don't have much of a budget now anyway as the bills keep on coming (just dropped £200 on tiles for the bathroom) and I have no idea how I'm going to pay for everything as it is, so the little money I have for polish is definitely going to makers that actually appreciate their customers.
> 
> On that note, I'm happy to say that I only like 2 of the PPU offerings (PfD and Girly Bits, and maybe the Fair Maiden), and again only about 3 of the new Femme Fatales, so that's definitely helping me save money.


It's ridiculous, I half expected to get kicked off just for answering the OP.  Mine obviously still hasn't moved.  I've been waiting for the PO to confirm they've got it before I contact her again about my promised shipping refund but once that ball is rolling I expect I'll be kicked off too.  I feel like she's stolen my money.  I can't order again with the lack of contact - every time something goes wrong you can't get any response, she doesn't give a damn about her customers.  I hate that my fave polishes are made by someone so horrible.  And the policing on the forum is ridiculous, how dare they.  I'm fond of the polishes but I'm not a bloody fangirl, I expect someone I'm paying for goods to provide them.  I do wonder what's going on at the moment, she used to insist she absolutely HAD to restock every fortnight, it's been about six weeks since the last lot were listed.  Maybe she's finally disappeared with everyone's money.  It really wouldn't surprise me, and to be honest, I'm shocked that the thread is still open - I expected deletion immediately, maybe even Amy is wondering what's going on.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's ridiculous, I half expected to get kicked off just for answering the OP.  Mine obviously still hasn't moved.  I've been waiting for the PO to confirm they've got it before I contact her again about my promised shipping refund but once that ball is rolling I expect I'll be kicked off too.  I feel like she's stolen my money.  I can't order again with the lack of contact - every time something goes wrong you can't get any response, she doesn't give a damn about her customers.  I hate that my fave polishes are made by someone so horrible.  And the policing on the forum is ridiculous, how dare they.  I'm fond of the polishes but I'm not a bloody fangirl, I expect someone I'm paying for goods to provide them.  I do wonder what's going on at the moment, she used to insist she absolutely HAD to restock every fortnight, it's been about six weeks since the last lot were listed.  Maybe she's finally disappeared with everyone's money.  It really wouldn't surprise me, and to be honest, I'm shocked that the thread is still open - I expected deletion immediately, maybe even Amy is wondering what's going on.



It is very unusual for her not to restock for this long. Once I asked her if she could do monthly restocks to be able to save on shipping, she said that she needed to keep restocking regularly for her to be able to buy her supplies. So I guess she buys everything after the restocks (hence the delays re supplies, bottles, brushes) with the money she's already been paid. I wonder if she's had bad cashflow issues and wasn't able to buy her next load of supplies, so now she's not able to fulfill the latest orders? To me it sounds like what Miranda Kraft did, but maybe on a smaller scale. If I had ordered in December, I would be starting a Paypal claim now, I see some people have actually done that. Not sure if that's possible with the shipping refund, but you could try showing screenshots of her promise, it might work.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> It is very unusual for her not to restock for this long. Once I asked her if she could do monthly restocks to be able to save on shipping, she said that she needed to keep restocking regularly for her to be able to buy her supplies. So I guess she buys everything after the restocks (hence the delays re supplies, bottles, brushes) with the money she's already been paid. I wonder if she's had bad cashflow issues and wasn't able to buy her next load of supplies, so now she's not able to fulfill the latest orders? To me it sounds like what Miranda Kraft did, but maybe on a smaller scale. If I had ordered in December, I would be starting a Paypal claim now, I see some people have actually done that. Not sure if that's possible with the shipping refund, but you could try showing screenshots of her promise, it might work.


So weirdly I opted to email her about my non-moving shipment yesterday, and got a response within a couple of hours!  Excuses:  
1 USPS didn't scan them though they were shipped
2 Family emergency she was away in Mexico
3 She was using a temporary phone and had no internet access so she hasn't been aware of the problem or answering emails
Response:
USPS found them - hurrah!  Half of them are moving already - hurrah!  (Mine hasn't moved of course!)  If it hasn't moved in a couple of days, she has more and will ship again...
So not monkey pirates after all.  Though there's still time.
Obviously I kept it all polite and light and only chased the current order.  My other issues will wait until I see movement on this order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2020)

And this week's mani is Illyrian Blue Dream (again, thanks Anita, love this one!):


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So weirdly I opted to email her about my non-moving shipment yesterday, and got a response within a couple of hours!  Excuses:
> 1 USPS didn't scan them though they were shipped
> 2 Family emergency she was away in Mexico
> 3 She was using a temporary phone and had no internet access so she hasn't been aware of the problem or answering emails
> ...



Yes, I saw her response to someone in Acetone Alley and it's just laughable. I don't believe a word of it. Also what's her excuse for not answering e-mails from before she "went away"? I know of someone who never received their Cyber Monday order and never had a reply from Vanessa, they ended up claiming back their money through their bank. I refuse to buy from her again, yes, her polishes are pretty, but there are plenty enough pretty polishes out there from makers who do actually give a crap.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> And this week's mani is Illyrian Blue Dream (again, thanks Anita, love this one!):
> View attachment 67218
> View attachment 67219
> View attachment 67220



Lovely. Still one of my untrieds.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2020)

Anne, any news on your Illyrian package? It seems most people's tracking started moving, and I saw some said they'd received theirs, so here's hoping. 

I received a tiny little destash package, someone offered me PfD Harbour Beach (from the FTLOP box a few months ago) and she's got in touch now that she's used it. She also sent me a little extra, I believe it's Polish Me Royalty (UK brand). I love the PfD, it's so glowy. 




Luckily I don't want the February FTLOP box. Just ordered 4 Femme Fatales, I remembered I had a $10 store credit, so allowed myself an extra one. I'm still contemplating which ones to get from PPU, it will be max 4, but still not sure which ones. Luckily I'm happy to skip the new Glams. Anne, did you order any?

Hopefully I can post some mani pictures later, it had been another tough and busy week, but I'm hoping for a quiet day today.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2020)

Alright, here we go. My first mani is Anonymous Lacquer Shifters and Werechickens with ILNP Ice House (H) over Urban Outfitters Silver Holo. Loved this mani, but I was a bit annoyed as the ILNP wasn't an untried, even though I thought I'd checked my spreadsheet, I still managed to use it. Also, the flakies didn't quite have the same shift as the Anonymous, but in the end it looked pretty good. 













Next is Femme Fatale Flower Chain, my oldest unused FF thermal. I liked it, the thermal effect was quite subtle, but pretty.







Another thermal, Different Dimension Love Doesn't Discriminate.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, any news on your Illyrian package? It seems most people's tracking started moving, and I saw some said they'd received theirs, so here's hoping.
> 
> I received a tiny little destash package, someone offered me PfD Harbour Beach (from the FTLOP box a few months ago) and she's got in touch now that she's used it. She also sent me a little extra, I believe it's Polish Me Royalty (UK brand). I love the PfD, it's so glowy.
> 
> ...


It's been moving, I'm hopeful!  Nice little haul there.  I'm skipping FTLOP too, and PPU - I also skipped Glam (so broke!) - but there was only one I wanted (Bad Romance) and I swear I have a dozen almost identical anyway.  I do however fancy another Lemming order soon, once my finances pick up.  I'm waiting for a huge refund to my CC but I think I'm going to have to pay the bill which I can't afford really before the money comes back, which leaves me stuck.  I'm desperately trying to avoid using the card before then!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Alright, here we go. My first mani is Anonymous Lacquer Shifters and Werechickens with ILNP Ice House (H) over Urban Outfitters Silver Holo. Loved this mani, but I was a bit annoyed as the ILNP wasn't an untried, even though I thought I'd checked my spreadsheet, I still managed to use it. Also, the flakies didn't quite have the same shift as the Anonymous, but in the end it looked pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 67230
> 
> ...


Nice!  I really like that Anonymous lacquer (I only have a couple of these, and not this one).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2020)

My current mani is Glam Polish The Lion and the Rose with Lollipop Posse Lacquer Among a Million Same. The Glam is really amazing, it was nearly a one coater and it's so shifty. The big flakie on my index finger looks a bit weird in the pictures, it actually looks much better irl.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is Glam Polish The Lion and the Rose with Lollipop Posse Lacquer Among a Million Same. The Glam is really amazing, it was nearly a one coater and it's so shifty. The big flakie on my index finger looks a bit weird in the pictures, it actually looks much better irl.
> 
> View attachment 67240
> 
> ...


This is really stunning, love both the polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's been moving, I'm hopeful!  Nice little haul there.  I'm skipping FTLOP too, and PPU - I also skipped Glam (so broke!) - but there was only one I wanted (Bad Romance) and I swear I have a dozen almost identical anyway.  I do however fancy another Lemming order soon, once my finances pick up.  I'm waiting for a huge refund to my CC but I think I'm going to have to pay the bill which I can't afford really before the money comes back, which leaves me stuck.  I'm desperately trying to avoid using the card before then!



Sorry about the finances, I also have a huge credit card bill, but sadly no refund. I've put practically every loft related purchase on the credit card plus the Christmas expenses, so it's shocking. I'm amazed I haven't had a call from the credit card company to ask why I have a 7k balance!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh and I think it was Bad Romance I was quite keen on too, but couldn't be bothered to order.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 6, 2020)

So is anyone buying from Illyrian tomorrow? I saw that there's a restock, but no idea what's available as I'm no longer in the group. Not that I'd be buying anyway.

I'm quite impressed with myself, I only bought 2 from PPU, the Girly Bits and the PfD. I still have some Paypal funds left! Not planning on buying anything else this month though. I love the new Tonics, but they'll be available for a while. I will need to ship my Stackry stuff soon though, so that'll clear out the funds and then some.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2020)

Did you see the new EP duo? They're quite nice, but I've passed, don't want to spend money on them as they're not that special. Also skipping the HHC EP polish as it's a brown/green duochrome. 

Checked the Illyrian site out of curiousity, but of course didn't order. Is it just me, or are these polishes beginning to look really samey?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did you see the new EP duo? They're quite nice, but I've passed, don't want to spend money on them as they're not that special. Also skipping the HHC EP polish as it's a brown/green duochrome.
> 
> Checked the Illyrian site out of curiousity, but of course didn't order. Is it just me, or are these polishes beginning to look really samey?


Yes, same for sure. And I refuse to purchase from someone who runs her FB fan page like the Gestapo.

I agree the EP duo is beautiful, but so aren't many holos. And they are definitely not $32 USD plus shipping pretty.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So is anyone buying from Illyrian tomorrow? I saw that there's a restock, but no idea what's available as I'm no longer in the group. Not that I'd be buying anyway.
> 
> I'm quite impressed with myself, I only bought 2 from PPU, the Girly Bits and the PfD. I still have some Paypal funds left! Not planning on buying anything else this month though. I love the new Tonics, but they'll be available for a while. I will need to ship my Stackry stuff soon though, so that'll clear out the funds and then some.


Congrats on coming in under budget!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Congrats on coming in under budget!



Thanks. Of course Tonic announced that they're giving a free polish with purchase with today's launch and now I'm really tempted to order. I'm trying to tell myself that it's only polish and to be responsible, but it's hard. Plus I'm very much in a fuck it mood today, my younger two children have been very tiring and I am very close to breaking point. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Of course Tonic announced that they're giving a free polish with purchase with today's launch and now I'm really tempted to order. I'm trying to tell myself that it's only polish and to be responsible, but it's hard. Plus I'm very much in a fuck it mood today, my younger two children have been very tiring and I am very close to breaking point. Sorry, rant over.


Rant away all you need. It is just an extra bottle of polish. And I'm sure you can find it later if you really want it. But I understand the struggle.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Rant away all you need. It is just an extra bottle of polish. And I'm sure you can find it later if you really want it. But I understand the struggle.



I gave in and ordered. At least this package can still go to Stackry and I saved $7 on the whole shebang, plus got the free polish. Not proud of myself, but I'm not having a good time right now, so decided to treat myself.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I gave in and ordered. At least this package can still go to Stackry and I saved $7 on the whole shebang, plus got the free polish. Not proud of myself, but I'm not having a good time right now, so decided to treat myself.


There are worse things in the world.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2020)

My Tonics have shipped and should be at Stackry by Monday, then I can empty out my box. At least something to look forward to. 35 polishes (24 Tonics!) and Tonic Topper refill.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So is anyone buying from Illyrian tomorrow? I saw that there's a restock, but no idea what's available as I'm no longer in the group. Not that I'd be buying anyway.
> 
> I'm quite impressed with myself, I only bought 2 from PPU, the Girly Bits and the PfD. I still have some Paypal funds left! Not planning on buying anything else this month though. I love the new Tonics, but they'll be available for a while. I will need to ship my Stackry stuff soon though, so that'll clear out the funds and then some.


I despise myself, after promising I wouldn't order if she didn't get back to me about the refund, I ordered anyway... I am so weak!  Loved the last order, hope these are worth the self-hatred...
Well done you for being so restrained!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did you see the new EP duo? They're quite nice, but I've passed, don't want to spend money on them as they're not that special. Also skipping the HHC EP polish as it's a brown/green duochrome.
> 
> Checked the Illyrian site out of curiousity, but of course didn't order. Is it just me, or are these polishes beginning to look really samey?


I skipped, only liked the bright pink and I swear that I have a hundred nice pink holos.  EP is no longer my crack, that would be Illyrian... 
I do see what you mean about the similarities, but I'm still on that treadmill, my EP type revelation hasn't happened yet, but I'm sure it will one day...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Of course Tonic announced that they're giving a free polish with purchase with today's launch and now I'm really tempted to order. I'm trying to tell myself that it's only polish and to be responsible, but it's hard. Plus I'm very much in a fuck it mood today, my younger two children have been very tiring and I am very close to breaking point. Sorry, rant over.


Ouch, hope the children have calmed down now.  Naughty tempty Tonic, after you've been so good too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I gave in and ordered. At least this package can still go to Stackry and I saved $7 on the whole shebang, plus got the free polish. Not proud of myself, but I'm not having a good time right now, so decided to treat myself.


I feel this, a little treat is sometimes necessary to keep you sane.  And saving is good.  And if Stackry is open anyway... (been there myself!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My Tonics have shipped and should be at Stackry by Monday, then I can empty out my box. At least something to look forward to. 35 polishes (24 Tonics!) and Tonic Topper refill.


Yay, a big package of shiny will definitely cheer you up!  Majoring on the Tonics I see!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

So last week's mani was Illyrian Blood Red Opal:



I still love this!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I despise myself, after promising I wouldn't order if she didn't get back to me about the refund, I ordered anyway... I am so weak!  Loved the last order, hope these are worth the self-hatred...
> Well done you for being so restrained!



You don't have to justify yourself, it's your money. But I take it you haven't got the refund? What did you order?

Someone said there's another restock this weekend too? I obviously can't see what she posts in the group anymore.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ouch, hope the children have calmed down now.  Naughty tempty Tonic, after you've been so good too.



Honestly, it's one thing after another with my two. I don't think my life will ever be calm. I'm just so tired of it now. My daughter kicks off almost every time there are builders in the house, but what can I do about it?! We're nearing completion, but of course everything is now happening inside, so the noise and mess is inevitable. 

Also I'm really stressed out about the money, I know I can borrow from my eldest (my children have way more money than me, ha!), but I should be giving him money, not take away from him. I know he doesn't mind, but still. That's why I felt so guilty about the Tonics too. But I am looking forward to receiving them, the latest collection is particularly gorgeous. (Tonic is my EP/Illyrian/crack, lol.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You don't have to justify yourself, it's your money. But I take it you haven't got the refund? What did you order?
> 
> Someone said there's another restock this weekend too? I obviously can't see what she posts in the group anymore.



I know, I've only disappointed myself...  No refund of course, I ordered four of the new protos plus Niflheim and Pixie.
All I know about the next restock is a Facebook invite to a launch event Monday at 5pm our time (not her usual launch time) - no list, no pictures, no clue!  Terrible time for me, just as I finish work.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So last week's mani was Illyrian Blood Red Opal:
> View attachment 67284
> View attachment 67285
> 
> I still love this!



It is gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Honestly, it's one thing after another with my two. I don't think my life will ever be calm. I'm just so tired of it now. My daughter kicks off almost every time there are builders in the house, but what can I do about it?! We're nearing completion, but of course everything is now happening inside, so the noise and mess is inevitable.
> 
> Also I'm really stressed out about the money, I know I can borrow from my eldest (my children have way more money than me, ha!), but I should be giving him money, not take away from him. I know he doesn't mind, but still. That's why I felt so guilty about the Tonics too. But I am looking forward to receiving them, the latest collection is particularly gorgeous. (Tonic is my EP/Illyrian/crack, lol.)


So sorry sweetie it's not great for any of you, sulky children will definitely not help and of course finances are always a headache - unless they're not, no-one gets it.  Hopefully the work will be completed ASAP and you can get back to more normal stress and spending levels while enjoying what you've had built.
x


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

I also just dropped £250 at the vet's yesterday: vaccination and check up for Paws, plus 3 months' worth of flea and worm treatments for the 3 cats and the dog.  I think poor Paws is stressed out by the building work, he's been pulling his fur out. I bought one of those diffusers (Feliway I think), but I don't think it's helping. The vet couldn't find anything else obvious that might be causing it, so hopefully he'll stop once things have calmed down.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

Here are some recent manis. First is Vapid Sweaters n Denim with Lilypad Lacquer Sparkle. The Vapid is a thermal, the warm shade looked awful on me. The cold shade was okay, but still not a fan. I did like the Lilypad, it's a fine glitter topper with flakies. Weirdly, this is the third (and last) Vapid thermal I've used and I didn't like any of them. The pink/purple one was okay, but the other two, meh. They're all going on the destash pile. 

*Just checked some swatch pictures and apparently it was supposed to be more blue in the cold state (some swatches show it very orange, some less so in the warm state), so I'm guessing that although it's still transitioning, it has faded? Very odd.













Next is another disappointment, Girly Bits More Cowbell with Revlon Galactic (2013 untried). The GB was quite dull, the Revlon is a flakie topper, but looks really odd in the pictures, there were no bald patches, just how the light reflects off the flakies. But it was bumpy and meh. That said, the Revlon is a double ended one with a lovely dark blue creme at the other end, I swatched it and it's nearly a one coater, so that should come in useful. 










I did like this mani though, it's Polished by KPT Vanda with Beauty UK Pinkabloo (2013 untried).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

Next mani is Tonic Polish Taking on Toronto with Lilypad Lacquer Dragon Dust. I love a good brown and the Tonic is gorgeous. I also love the Lilypad topper. 













This is Illyrian Polish Dark Crystal with Lilypad Lacquer Glint. The Illyrian was awful to apply, didn't look that great and was chipping within 24 hours. I did love the Lilypad, it has blue/purple flakies and holo glitter (similar to Sparkle above).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

And finally, my current mani, Polished for Days Amelia with Hare Polish Dancing Bird of Paradise. Amelia is just amazing! So bright and saturated, it freaked the camera out. Sadly no sun today (and not likely tomorrow either thanks to Storm Dennis - our scaffolding sounds like it's going to take off!).


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know, I've only disappointed myself...  No refund of course, I ordered four of the new protos plus Niflheim and Pixie.
> All I know about the next restock is a Facebook invite to a launch event Monday at 5pm our time (not her usual launch time) - no list, no pictures, no clue!  Terrible time for me, just as I finish work.



I forgot to ask, has your order shipped yet? I saw that she said they were shipping this week. Just curious.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I also just dropped £250 at the vet's yesterday: vaccination and check up for Paws, plus 3 months' worth of flea and worm treatments for the 3 cats and the dog.  I think poor Paws is stressed out by the building work, he's been pulling his fur out. I bought one of those diffusers (Feliway I think), but I don't think it's helping. The vet couldn't find anything else obvious that might be causing it, so hopefully he'll stop once things have calmed down.


Oh poor Paws, hope he picks up soon.  Morpheus is really skinny just now, eats all the time but not putting it back on.  It's always a worry when our furry people are not right, sending hugs.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some recent manis. First is Vapid Sweaters n Denim with Lilypad Lacquer Sparkle. The Vapid is a thermal, the warm shade looked awful on me. The cold shade was okay, but still not a fan. I did like the Lilypad, it's a fine glitter topper with flakies. Weirdly, this is the third (and last) Vapid thermal I've used and I didn't like any of them. The pink/purple one was okay, but the other two, meh. They're all going on the destash pile.
> 
> *Just checked some swatch pictures and apparently it was supposed to be more blue in the cold state (some swatches show it very orange, some less so in the warm state), so I'm guessing that although it's still transitioning, it has faded? Very odd.
> 
> ...


I love the blinginess of that last topper!  Shame about so many of the others, must admit none of them grab me except that bumpy flakey topper.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Next mani is Tonic Polish Taking on Toronto with Lilypad Lacquer Dragon Dust. I love a good brown and the Tonic is gorgeous. I also love the Lilypad topper.
> 
> View attachment 67297
> 
> ...


That is a really pretty brown mani!  Sorry to hear your Illyrian was disappointing, I don't think I have that one - and I won't now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> And finally, my current mani, Polished for Days Amelia with Hare Polish Dancing Bird of Paradise. Amelia is just amazing! So bright and saturated, it freaked the camera out. Sadly no sun today (and not likely tomorrow either thanks to Storm Dennis - our scaffolding sounds like it's going to take off!).
> 
> View attachment 67305
> 
> ...


This is really stunning!  I'm wishing I'd got the PfD now!  I love the Hare too, a brand I never bought though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to ask, has your order shipped yet? I saw that she said they were shipping this week. Just curious.


Nah, the usual pre-shipment info status is showing.  I posted on FB about the postage refund yesterday and she answered - said she had sent them all in December, and to send her details.  I did and have not had a response yet, I'm a bit disappointed as she got my hopes up.  I do wonder if my  email is blocked or something!  I'll follow up again though.
In other news, pics have appeared for tomorrow's new protos and I love several of them, there's also a big list of other restock items, of which I also fancy a couple.  It's all openstock, Ninja fingers stuff.  I'll give it a go though.
List if anyone's interested:
New prototypes (single batch):
Chronic
Satellite
Area 51
Astroboy
Dragonfruit
Sugar Mama
Foxfire (magnetic)
Returning colors (very limited):
Panda
MoonWalker
Moonlit
Tarantulas
Hello Earthlings
Cloudburst
Slasher
In This Twilight
Sanguine
Love Potion
Wispy
Near Morning
Sweet Tooth
Jotunheim
Henosis
Black Mamba
Lyra
Dragonfly
Caterpillar
Kinetic
Mist (2019 prototype)
Phoenix


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nah, the usual pre-shipment info status is showing.  I posted on FB about the postage refund yesterday and she answered - said she had sent them all in December, and to send her details.  I did and have not had a response yet, I'm a bit disappointed as she got my hopes up.  I do wonder if my  email is blocked or something!  I'll follow up again though.
> In other news, pics have appeared for tomorrow's new protos and I love several of them, there's also a big list of other restock items, of which I also fancy a couple.  It's all openstock, Ninja fingers stuff.  I'll give it a go though.
> List if anyone's interested:
> New prototypes (single batch):
> ...



Thanks. I'll have a look when the shop is open and see if I fancy any. Then maybe we can do a swap for them if you manage to get any. 

Also perhaps once the upheaval is over at my house, we can do a swap for the polishes that didn't make it last time. I know there were a couple of Illyrians you got that I fancied.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I'll have a look when the shop is open and see if I fancy any. Then maybe we can do a swap for them if you manage to get any.
> 
> Also perhaps once the upheaval is over at my house, we can do a swap for the polishes that didn't make it last time. I know there were a couple of Illyrians you got that I fancied.


Yep, no problem!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nah, the usual pre-shipment info status is showing.  I posted on FB about the postage refund yesterday and she answered - said she had sent them all in December, and to send her details.  I did and have not had a response yet, I'm a bit disappointed as she got my hopes up.  I do wonder if my  email is blocked or something!  I'll follow up again though.
> In other news, pics have appeared for tomorrow's new protos and I love several of them, there's also a big list of other restock items, of which I also fancy a couple.  It's all openstock, Ninja fingers stuff.  I'll give it a go though.
> List if anyone's interested:
> New prototypes (single batch):
> ...


Sorry for quoting myself, but my Illyrians are moving!  Wonders will never cease...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry for quoting myself, but my Illyrians are moving!  Wonders will never cease...



Yay! That's good! Sorry, I meant to say I hope you get your refund. It sounds like she's bullshitting you though. I would post again in the group if she doesn't reply to your e-mail and tell her you'll pm her. That way you can see if she reads your message.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 18, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! That's good! Sorry, I meant to say I hope you get your refund. It sounds like she's bullshitting you though. I would post again in the group if she doesn't reply to your e-mail and tell her you'll pm her. That way you can see if she reads your message.


OMG I GOT MY REFUND!!!
I feel better about ordering now!  I honestly am just giving up on the brush/gift thing, it does leave a bad feeling but they were offered, not expected so I can't be bothered.  I never really wanted the brush anyway, I can't tell the difference (if there is one!) and who knows what the gift would be, I remember her saying she was buying mini bottles, so I guess that's the answer, a mini polish - would have been nice, but the refund was the one I was offered in advance and expected.  Anyhow, I got what I wanted yesterday too - though I very stupidly managed to buy a dupe of one I already have.  No idea how I managed it, compared the release list with my spreadsheet and everything, but as I was adding the new purchases to it, Excel told me it was already there.  A different seller would swap for something else, and I did email, but I don't expect an answer.  Oh well, my mistake I guess.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 18, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> OMG I GOT MY REFUND!!!
> I feel better about ordering now!  I honestly am just giving up on the brush/gift thing, it does leave a bad feeling but they were offered, not expected so I can't be bothered.  I never really wanted the brush anyway, I can't tell the difference (if there is one!) and who knows what the gift would be, I remember her saying she was buying mini bottles, so I guess that's the answer, a mini polish - would have been nice, but the refund was the one I was offered in advance and expected.  Anyhow, I got what I wanted yesterday too - though I very stupidly managed to buy a dupe of one I already have.  No idea how I managed it, compared the release list with my spreadsheet and everything, but as I was adding the new purchases to it, Excel told me it was already there.  A different seller would swap for something else, and I did email, but I don't expect an answer.  Oh well, my mistake I guess.



Woohoo! Glad it's finally sorted. I had a look and quite liked a few polishes, can you let me know what you ordered please? What did you buy a dupe of? If she doesn't sort it out for you and it's something I don't have yet, I might be interested. 

My Stackry package is on its way. I do regret using my box though, I'm pretty sure it's costing more than if I had ordered direct. Except maybe there would've been some customs on the Tonic packages. That said, I might still get charged by FedEx. We'll see. Anyway, it is what it is now. Plus I let my eldest send an order there to help him save money, so it's not all bad.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Woohoo! Glad it's finally sorted. I had a look and quite liked a few polishes, can you let me know what you ordered please? What did you buy a dupe of? If she doesn't sort it out for you and it's something I don't have yet, I might be interested.
> 
> My Stackry package is on its way. I do regret using my box though, I'm pretty sure it's costing more than if I had ordered direct. Except maybe there would've been some customs on the Tonic packages. That said, I might still get charged by FedEx. We'll see. Anyway, it is what it is now. Plus I let my eldest send an order there to help him save money, so it's not all bad.


My order:
Tarantulas
Cloudburst
Astroboy
Kinetic
Dragonfruit
Satellite
Foxfire
Chronic
Tarantulas is the duplicate, a very nice polish but I don't need two!  Let me know if you're interested, but you probably have it already.
I completely get the Stackry thing - I did use them for my Black Friday hauls and a destash order, but the shipping was about £80, which I didn't expect at all.  I've just done a calculation though, and shipping the BF items excluding destash would have cost a few dollars more, not much but I guess it was worth it!  And that didn't include any possible customs from the seller I haven't had direct polishes from (Lemming).  Plus the destash things wouldn't have shipped to UK, so overall marginally worth it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My order:
> Tarantulas
> Cloudburst
> Astroboy
> ...



Ooh nice! I did like a few of these. I knew you had Tarantulas, lol, it's been on my swaplist! If she doesn't refund / exchange it for something, I'm happy to take it off your hands.

I'm pretty sure my Stackry shipping is way more than it would've been directly, with consolidation and hazmat it was nearly $100. Especially as Tonic has very reasonable shipping. The PPUs would've cost me about $16 per order (x2), plus the EP $13 I think. I would've only been charged customs on the Tonics. If I don't get stung by FedEx then it probably works out cheaper, but we'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2020)

Stackry delivery, woohoo!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 22, 2020)

Here are some mani pictures too. First is Femme Fatale Fates Bound Together (thermal).










Next is Emily de Molly Version of a Truth, also a thermal. I wasn't a big fan of this and I'm getting a bit bored of thermals, but I feel like I need to use them before they stop reacting. Anyway, the picture without flash is an in-between colour, the blue was the warm state.










My current mani is Dreamland Coral of the Story (faded version) with Topshop Pinch Punch (2013 untried). The Dreamland is so holo, it wasn't even sunny when I took the pictures! Unfortunately yesterday I managed to bang my right ring finger and broke the nail halfway down into the live bit, plus I have a side break on my left thumb (although that's small and not painful, unlike my ring finger!).







I did a bit of rearranging and managed to put away all my new polishes. I now have 2 almost full Alex drawers of Tonics and pretty much every drawer is full. I could really do with another Helmer (or really would love an Alex, but I have no space nor money for that), but it will have to wait.

On the upside, the loft conversion is due to be finished by Friday, then we'll have the decorator in and the new carpet down in my son's new room and then it's done. Well, except for the hallway, first floor landing, second floor landing and the entire staircase will need decorating, plus new carpet, but that will have to wait until the summer.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh nice! I did like a few of these. I knew you had Tarantulas, lol, it's been on my swaplist! If she doesn't refund / exchange it for something, I'm happy to take it off your hands.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my Stackry shipping is way more than it would've been directly, with consolidation and hazmat it was nearly $100. Especially as Tonic has very reasonable shipping. The PPUs would've cost me about $16 per order (x2), plus the EP $13 I think. I would've only been charged customs on the Tonics. If I don't get stung by FedEx then it probably works out cheaper, but we'll see.


Should have run that order past you instead of trying to read a spreadsheet!  I thought she'd ignored my email, but I just had a message that she swapped it out for Phoenix as I requested (not that I'm cynical but a previous one of these messages said she'd sort out Tortuga brush and gift, and when it arrived - nothing!).  She didn't even take up my offer to pay the extra $1 for Phoenix, I'm hoping I'll be happy when it arrives.  Which will be soon - I've had the last delivery, and this one's in the UK.  What with keeping up turnaround times (probably helped by no preordering) and answering emails, I wonder if the message has got through that she needs to address customers' concerns?  If however it does turn up and it's Tarantulas, I'll be happy to sell/swap the new one thanks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Stackry delivery, woohoo!
> 
> View attachment 67314


Oo, nice Tonics!  Out of (self!) interest, did you get Koi Pond and North Star?  I was tempted to order those ones.  Actually, while I'm thinking about our swap list, did you order the last PfD from PPU?  Somehow I missed its existence (I think it wasn't on the review blog I read) and I dropped into her Instagram the other day and was very sad I missed it, so if you ordered I'd love to add it to my list!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures too. First is Femme Fatale Fates Bound Together (thermal).
> 
> View attachment 67315
> 
> ...


I finally love a thermal!  The FF is stunning.  I still like a good holo too!  Yay for putting your stuff away - I have an unbuilt Helmer since last year, trying to clear somewhere to put it is taking way too long, so now I have a plastic bag full of Illyrians as well as other polishes all over the place.  
Yay for the builders going, getting back to normal must be good (and hopefully please the children!).
I've got urges to shop for more polish at the moment, I'd love more Lemmings, I want to get some of Shleee's stuff tomorrow, I plan to get a few purple Glams from the new release and Illyrian have another opening on Sunday (haven't had any notice of what it will be though).  I think the Lemmings will have to wait unless the Illyrians are disappointing.  I did try to nudge Glam to put Bad Romance back up on the UK shop this time, but they said no.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Should have run that order past you instead of trying to read a spreadsheet!  I thought she'd ignored my email, but I just had a message that she swapped it out for Phoenix as I requested (not that I'm cynical but a previous one of these messages said she'd sort out Tortuga brush and gift, and when it arrived - nothing!).  She didn't even take up my offer to pay the extra $1 for Phoenix, I'm hoping I'll be happy when it arrives.  Which will be soon - I've had the last delivery, and this one's in the UK.  What with keeping up turnaround times (probably helped by no preordering) and answering emails, I wonder if the message has got through that she needs to address customers' concerns?  If however it does turn up and it's Tarantulas, I'll be happy to sell/swap the new one thanks.



That's good news about Vanessa! Hope she does indeed exchange it for Phoenix. I have that, it's pretty. I'm happy with a small decant of Tarantulas if you only end up with one, if that's okay.

What did you order the time before last?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, nice Tonics!  Out of (self!) interest, did you get Koi Pond and North Star?  I was tempted to order those ones.  Actually, while I'm thinking about our swap list, did you order the last PfD from PPU?  Somehow I missed its existence (I think it wasn't on the review blog I read) and I dropped into her Instagram the other day and was very sad I missed it, so if you ordered I'd love to add it to my list!



Yes, yes and yes! The PfD looked gorgeous, pinker than Fireside. Hopefully not too close to my proto.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I finally love a thermal!  The FF is stunning.  I still like a good holo too!  Yay for putting your stuff away - I have an unbuilt Helmer since last year, trying to clear somewhere to put it is taking way too long, so now I have a plastic bag full of Illyrians as well as other polishes all over the place.
> Yay for the builders going, getting back to normal must be good (and hopefully please the children!).
> I've got urges to shop for more polish at the moment, I'd love more Lemmings, I want to get some of Shleee's stuff tomorrow, I plan to get a few purple Glams from the new release and Illyrian have another opening on Sunday (haven't had any notice of what it will be though).  I think the Lemmings will have to wait unless the Illyrians are disappointing.  I did try to nudge Glam to put Bad Romance back up on the UK shop this time, but they said no.



Thanks, I did like the FF a lot too. I still like thermals, but it seems that I've bought a few very similar ones lately, so I was feeling a bit meh about them. It was either pink to purple, blue to purple or purple to darker purple and it just felt a bit repetative. I even opted for a bright neon green to wear today (Illyrian Ectoplasm) as I got fed up with purples! 

Luckily I don't really have the urge to buy anything right now which is just as well, as I really really shouldn't. I'll probably get 3 or 4 from PPU (PfD, Girly Bits, KBShimmer, maybe Ard As Nails), but passing on Femme Fatale and Glam (although I will be interested to see what you buy). I'm also not that keen on the FTLOP box (yay) and while I quite like the new EPs (spring collection), I'm definitely not ordering. I've been trying to sell some make up and have a bit of money in my Paypal that will cover PPU and a bit more, but I'm really trying to be good.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's good news about Vanessa! Hope she does indeed exchange it for Phoenix. I have that, it's pretty. I'm happy with a small decant of Tarantulas if you only end up with one, if that's okay.
> 
> What did you order the time before last?


That's fine either way!
My previous order:

Niflheim
Pixie
Loud Dream
Glass Slipper
Bettie Page
Lucky Charm


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, yes and yes! The PfD looked gorgeous, pinker than Fireside. Hopefully not too close to my proto.


I love that we have such similar taste!  (Edits list...)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's fine either way!
> My previous order:
> 
> Niflheim
> ...



Thanks. I remember now that I wasn't very keen on anything from that release. Lucky Charm looks nice, but I think it's similar to a few other polishes I own.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, I did like the FF a lot too. I still like thermals, but it seems that I've bought a few very similar ones lately, so I was feeling a bit meh about them. It was either pink to purple, blue to purple or purple to darker purple and it just felt a bit repetative. I even opted for a bright neon green to wear today (Illyrian Ectoplasm) as I got fed up with purples!
> 
> Luckily I don't really have the urge to buy anything right now which is just as well, as I really really shouldn't. I'll probably get 3 or 4 from PPU (PfD, Girly Bits, KBShimmer, maybe Ard As Nails), but passing on Femme Fatale and Glam (although I will be interested to see what you buy). I'm also not that keen on the FTLOP box (yay) and while I quite like the new EPs (spring collection), I'm definitely not ordering. I've been trying to sell some make up and have a bit of money in my Paypal that will cover PPU and a bit more, but I'm really trying to be good.


Oh good grief, I forgot about PPU and FTLOP, haven't seen the first yet, but I was thinking about FTLOP, I really like two of the three.  
Anyway, good to get a change of colour out, and Ectoplasm sounds like a contrast for you!  I don't have it so looking forward to seeing that on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's good news about Vanessa! Hope she does indeed exchange it for Phoenix. I have that, it's pretty. I'm happy with a small decant of Tarantulas if you only end up with one, if that's okay.
> 
> What did you order the time before last?


Well they arrived today!  And she has swapped it for Phoenix, full marks for once - fast shipping, did what she promised AND didn't charge the extra dollar for the replacement polish.  She's even been posting on the group a couple of times recently, have complaints finally sunk in?  Maybe it was my email!  Didn't answer but took notice???


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well they arrived today!  And she has swapped it for Phoenix, full marks for once - fast shipping, did what she promised AND didn't charge the extra dollar for the replacement polish.  She's even been posting on the group a couple of times recently, have complaints finally sunk in?  Maybe it was my email!  Didn't answer but took notice???



That's great! I'm still not buying from her, once you kick me out of your group, I'm no longer a customer. There are plenty enough other makers to give my money to. Speaking of which, Tonic are planning an oops sale soon. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's great! I'm still not buying from her, once you kick me out of your group, I'm no longer a customer. There are plenty enough other makers to give my money to. Speaking of which, Tonic are planning an oops sale soon. Ugh.


Don't blame you.  There's always something else, isn't there?  I bought Glams and Shleees today...
(Glams are The Mage, Lords of the Crystal, The Crystal of Truth and the older one Vulnera Sanentur - in case you want swapsies!)


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 28, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Don't blame you.  There's always something else, isn't there?  I bought Glams and Shleees today...
> (Glams are The Mage, Lords of the Crystal, The Crystal of Truth and the older one Vulnera Sanentur - in case you want swapsies!)



Good choices! I might be interested in 2 or 3. I also like the light purple and the purple flakie ones, but sadly can't order. Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 28, 2020)

This week's mani was Lemming Lacquer Fairy Pools:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 29, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani was Lemming Lacquer Fairy Pools:
> View attachment 67326



That's pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2020)

Time for some manis. First up is Different Dimension Purplexed. This is supposed to be a tri-thermal, but I'm not sure I could see 3 different shades. Still, very pretty. Unfortunately I had to cut down my thumb nail due to the side break.
















Next is Femme Fatale Jewel Fever (thermal) with Nails Inc Lavender Close (2013 untried).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2020)

This is Illyrian Polish Ectoplasm with L.A. Girl Crowd Surfing (2013 untried).










My current mani is Femme Fatale Shub-Niggurath (thermal) with Topshop Bowl Me Over (2013 untried). I had another side break, on my little finger, but decided to stick a false nail on it as the others are so nice and long.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2020)

Did anyone order from Illyrian? I had a look and quite liked 2 of the polishes, but obviously didn't order. Also, what is it with prototypes? Can she not created a cohesive collection anymore?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone order from Illyrian? I had a look and quite liked 2 of the polishes, but obviously didn't order. Also, what is it with prototypes? Can she not created a cohesive collection anymore?


Nope. I saw Ethereal had a limited stock sale and people were voicing disappointment on her page that things sold out so quickly. Admins turned off comments on all those posts. Then I saw the maker from Ethereal complaining on Illyrian's page that she missed out on Venom. Hypocrisy much?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some manis. First up is Different Dimension Purplexed. This is supposed to be a tri-thermal, but I'm not sure I could see 3 different shades. Still, very pretty. Unfortunately I had to cut down my thumb nail due to the side break.
> 
> View attachment 67329
> 
> ...


Can't say I see three shades either, but it is nice - so is the other one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> This is Illyrian Polish Ectoplasm with L.A. Girl Crowd Surfing (2013 untried).
> 
> View attachment 67337
> 
> ...


I like Ectoplasm both with and without the topper!  I didn't pick it up myself, I don't wear many greens and I have many untried, but I like it on you and am contemplating whether my skipping it was an error!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did anyone order from Illyrian? I had a look and quite liked 2 of the polishes, but obviously didn't order. Also, what is it with prototypes? Can she not created a cohesive collection anymore?


I almost skipped this - there was only one I felt I HAD to have (Blueberry) and the others were not all that special.  I wanted at least four to make the shipping reasonable, but ended up with just three (Blueberry, Sensei, Wizard) - I almost got Venom and Star Room, but the more I looked at them, the less I thought they'd suit me.  I should have left it but I loved Blueberry soooo much I just couldn't.  I think she has commitment issues, hence the prototypes!  Her new approach must be helping, they sold pretty quickly, unlike the last few releases.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 2, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Nope. I saw Ethereal had a limited stock sale and people were voicing disappointment on her page that things sold out so quickly. Admins turned off comments on all those posts. Then I saw the maker from Ethereal complaining on Illyrian's page that she missed out on Venom. Hypocrisy much?


Ha, guess Illyrian's not the only FB Gestapo!  How funny though, karma!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Nope. I saw Ethereal had a limited stock sale and people were voicing disappointment on her page that things sold out so quickly. Admins turned off comments on all those posts. Then I saw the maker from Ethereal complaining on Illyrian's page that she missed out on Venom. Hypocrisy much?



How ridiculous! Serves her right.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like Ectoplasm both with and without the topper!  I didn't pick it up myself, I don't wear many greens and I have many untried, but I like it on you and am contemplating whether my skipping it was an error!



I can always give you a decant if you fancy it. I have to say, it was very nice, good formula as well.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I almost skipped this - there was only one I felt I HAD to have (Blueberry) and the others were not all that special.  I wanted at least four to make the shipping reasonable, but ended up with just three (Blueberry, Sensei, Wizard) - I almost got Venom and Star Room, but the more I looked at them, the less I thought they'd suit me.  I should have left it but I loved Blueberry soooo much I just couldn't.  I think she has commitment issues, hence the prototypes!  Her new approach must be helping, they sold pretty quickly, unlike the last few releases.



I knew you would get Blueberry. I liked Sensei the most, Wizard looks quite nice too. I also quite liked Venom.


----------



## toupeemoor (Mar 3, 2020)

Thanks for the link Mariah Carey is my fav singer too!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 3, 2020)

toupeemoor said:


> Thanks for the link Mariah Carey is my fav singer too!



Wrong thread?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 7, 2020)

This week's mani is another Anita decant, Illyrian Betelgeuse:




This one is also nice, but I found it a bit tricky in application, and I felt once I wore it I wished I'd done a fourth coat...
And now I've broken two nails, one not too bad but the other is going to make my mani pictures look horrible!  I haven't taken it off yet, but I think I'll have to soon.
Must be the weather, they've been cracking and breaking something chronic lately, after a long period of good behaviour.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 7, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is another Anita decant, Illyrian Betelgeuse:
> View attachment 67356
> View attachment 67357
> View attachment 67358
> ...


Like for the mani
Dislike for the nail breakage


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is another Anita decant, Illyrian Betelgeuse:
> View attachment 67356
> View attachment 67357
> View attachment 67358
> ...



Nice! I don't think I've used this myself. Sorry about the broken nails, mine aren't doing too well either.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm really happy, managed to get 11 oopses from the Tonic sale. They offered to combine orders, so after the initial 8 I went back for 3 more. Discounted international shipping is only $12.80! Mind you, there'll be customs on the order, but at least the oopses were only $9 each.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2020)

Got my PPU Uk February order:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had another hectic, stressful week, but the loft conversion is almost finished. The decorator's done, now we just need the carpet in the bedroom and the silicone seal to be put around the bath, sink, etc. and he's ready to move. Unfortunately the roof (gutter, fascias) still isn't finished, they keep asking me to pay the last 5%, but don't seem to want to rush to finish everything. Ugh. On the upside, I spoke to the ex about helping with the remaining bits of payments and then the decorating in the summer (staircase, landing, doors) and he said that's fine, plus he's also giving me £50 extra each month to keep in line with inflation. Now what shall I spend all that extra cash on? 

Anyway, here are my mani pictures from the past week. First is Emily de Molly Time Stood Still with Enchanted Polish Sweet Memories (2013 untried). It wasn't quite as bright pink as my pictures show, more pastelly, yellow toned pink, very pretty, and I also liked the EP.







Next is Pahlish The Land of Tears. I loved this so much. 










This is Glam Polish Shipping Wizard with Glam Polish What's Kraken? Nice colours, but formulawise not too great. Shipping Wizard was quite thick and they both chipped quickly. 







My current mani is Emily de Molly Distance to the Sun (thermal). I like this one. 










Did you order from PPU? I got 3 polishes, the PfD, Girly Bits and KBShimmer. Luckily I managed to sell some more make up, so that paid for them, plus most of my Tonic order, well, the first one anyway, and most of the second one once I get the shipping refund. Debating whether or not to buy the HHC EP, I guess I'll see if I manage to sell more stuff to fund it. Loving the look of the upcoming PfD collection, but that will most likely have to wait until (much) later.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really happy, managed to get 11 oopses from the Tonic sale. They offered to combine orders, so after the initial 8 I went back for 3 more. Discounted international shipping is only $12.80! Mind you, there'll be customs on the order, but at least the oopses were only $9 each.


Congrats! I got the 8 I wanted. I can't believe the Tonic team is honoring everything and making more batches. They really do offer the best customer service.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh and forgot to ask about Illyrian. $37 for a mystery bag with polishes?! At least her single mystery polishes were only $10 each. Obviously I didn't order, but there wasn't anything new released anyway, was there?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I've had another hectic, stressful week, but the loft conversion is almost finished. The decorator's done, now we just need the carpet in the bedroom and the silicone seal to be put around the bath, sink, etc. and he's ready to move. Unfortunately the roof (gutter, fascias) still isn't finished, they keep asking me to pay the last 5%, but don't seem to want to rush to finish everything. Ugh. On the upside, I spoke to the ex about helping with the remaining bits of payments and then the decorating in the summer (staircase, landing, doors) and he said that's fine, plus he's also giving me £50 extra each month to keep in line with inflation. Now what shall I spend all that extra cash on?
> 
> Anyway, here are my mani pictures from the past week. First is Emily de Molly Time Stood Still with Enchanted Polish Sweet Memories (2013 untried). It wasn't quite as bright pink as my pictures show, more pastelly, yellow toned pink, very pretty, and I also liked the EP.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry things are still stressful, but that's great your ex is helpful with funding extra expenses and you've been able to grab the polishes you want.
I love the way PFD runs her shop. It makes things so much easier.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Congrats! I got the 8 I wanted. I can't believe the Tonic team is honoring everything and making more batches. They really do offer the best customer service.



They really do! I couldn't believe my luck, but I guess I was able to buy 8 in one go because they were overselling and managed to get the order in before they shut the site down. The second order was a bit of an impulse buy, my original list was for the first 8, but I ended up getting Oops #15 and #18 (I think, the red and blue NOLA ones) and #37 (There's Magic in Your Hair dupe) with my second order. My first order was for #20, #23, #29, #34, #38, #47, #51 (Iris) and #53 (Burning Love). What did you get?


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and forgot to ask about Illyrian. $37 for a mystery bag with polishes?! At least her single mystery polishes were only $10 each. Obviously I didn't order, but there wasn't anything new released anyway, was there?


No, nothing new except that nebula inspired mystery bag nonsense.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> They really do! I couldn't believe my luck, but I guess I was able to buy 8 in one go because they were overselling and managed to get the order in before they shut the site down. The second order was a bit of an impulse buy, my original list was for the first 8, but I ended up getting Oops #15 and #18 (I think, the red and blue NOLA ones) and #37 (There's Magic in Your Hair dupe) with my second order. My first order was for #20, #23, #29, #34, #38, #47, #51 (Iris) and #53 (Burning Love). What did you get?


I was overwhelmed and didn't pay attention to the NOLA ones since they mentioned their return at the last minute. I would have maybe liked 18 but couldn't be bothered to look it up to refresh my memory.  I got 20, 26, 31, 34, 37, 44, 48, and 50.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I was overwhelmed and didn't pay attention to the NOLA ones since they mentioned their return at the last minute. I would have maybe liked 18 but couldn't be bothered to look it up to refresh my memory.  I got 20, 26, 31, 34, 37, 44, 48, and 50.



Nice choices! 18 was the Quasi Stellar dupe, which I already have, as I said, it was an impulse buy.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Nice choices! 18 was the Quasi Stellar dupe, which I already have, as I said, it was an impulse buy.


Ok thx, I don't feel bad about missing it then. Speaking of impulse purchases,  I placed a last minute order for a few PPU polishes. They're nothing special and I probably have dupes 10 times over, but I'm sick of chasing them after the fact and for some reason they were stuck in my brain.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really happy, managed to get 11 oopses from the Tonic sale. They offered to combine orders, so after the initial 8 I went back for 3 more. Discounted international shipping is only $12.80! Mind you, there'll be customs on the order, but at least the oopses were only $9 each.


Go big or go home!  Some pretty ones there, I had to skip for finance sadly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Got my PPU Uk February order:
> 
> View attachment 67359


The PFD is as nice as I thought!  Keep it handy for my decant!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I've had another hectic, stressful week, but the loft conversion is almost finished. The decorator's done, now we just need the carpet in the bedroom and the silicone seal to be put around the bath, sink, etc. and he's ready to move. Unfortunately the roof (gutter, fascias) still isn't finished, they keep asking me to pay the last 5%, but don't seem to want to rush to finish everything. Ugh. On the upside, I spoke to the ex about helping with the remaining bits of payments and then the decorating in the summer (staircase, landing, doors) and he said that's fine, plus he's also giving me £50 extra each month to keep in line with inflation. Now what shall I spend all that extra cash on?
> 
> Anyway, here are my mani pictures from the past week. First is Emily de Molly Time Stood Still with Enchanted Polish Sweet Memories (2013 untried). It wasn't quite as bright pink as my pictures show, more pastelly, yellow toned pink, very pretty, and I also liked the EP.
> 
> ...


Well good and bad news there, yay for nearly finished and extra money, boo for builder issues.  Hope it all works out as you want.  Your manis are nice - shame the Glams chipped because I think it's my fave mani out of these.  I don't have Shipping Wizard, but I do have What's Kraken.
I wanted to shop with PPU, but again... finance.  I fancied the Cupcake, Great Lakes, Dreamland and PFDs.  Well done on covering so much of your spend.  I wish I had a shed load of expensive and resaleable things to raise funds.  I love the HHC EP, but I can't afford it.  I like the new PFDs as well, but no plans to shop soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and forgot to ask about Illyrian. $37 for a mystery bag with polishes?! At least her single mystery polishes were only $10 each. Obviously I didn't order, but there wasn't anything new released anyway, was there?


I bought a bag... I waited till later than launch, trying to be good because it was all I wanted and shipping works out expensive per polish, but I loved her inspiration pics and well I'm weak!  The mysteries were gone, but I hadn't planned to buy anyway, too random.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> The PFD is as nice as I thought!  Keep it handy for my decant!



Of course! It's prettier than my picture shows, the camera got freaked out by its brightness.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well good and bad news there, yay for nearly finished and extra money, boo for builder issues.  Hope it all works out as you want.  Your manis are nice - shame the Glams chipped because I think it's my fave mani out of these.  I don't have Shipping Wizard, but I do have What's Kraken.
> I wanted to shop with PPU, but again... finance.  I fancied the Cupcake, Great Lakes, Dreamland and PFDs.  Well done on covering so much of your spend.  I wish I had a shed load of expensive and resaleable things to raise funds.  I love the HHC EP, but I can't afford it.  I like the new PFDs as well, but no plans to shop soon.



Of course I can always sort you out for a decant of the PfD if you like. I should be able to buy the EP, at least it's not capped and I have until the 21st to buy. 

I don't have very expensive make up to sell, it's mostly MAC powders, blushes and eyeshadows, but I do have a LOT! This may not come as a surprise, but I used to hoard make up before I started hoarding nail polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought a bag... I waited till later than launch, trying to be good because it was all I wanted and shipping works out expensive per polish, but I loved her inspiration pics and well I'm weak!  The mysteries were gone, but I hadn't planned to buy anyway, too random.



Please post pictures when you get them. I haven't even seen the inspo pictures, she must have only posted those in the group.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Of course! It's prettier than my picture shows, the camera got freaked out by its brightness.


Yes! PFD polishes have a special glow!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought a bag... I waited till later than launch, trying to be good because it was all I wanted and shipping works out expensive per polish, but I loved her inspiration pics and well I'm weak!  The mysteries were gone, but I hadn't planned to buy anyway, too random.


Not weak. You like Illyrian polishes.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Please post pictures when you get them. I haven't even seen the inspo pictures, she must have only posted those in the group.


This was one set of inspo pics. I believe the other was a video of an iridescent cellophane bag.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Of course I can always sort you out for a decant of the PfD if you like. I should be able to buy the EP, at least it's not capped and I have until the 21st to buy.
> 
> I don't have very expensive make up to sell, it's mostly MAC powders, blushes and eyeshadows, but I do have a LOT! This may not come as a surprise, but I used to hoard make up before I started hoarding nail polish.


Thanks for that, let me know if you get the EP too!
I was on shoes before nail polish...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Please post pictures when you get them. I haven't even seen the inspo pictures, she must have only posted those in the group.


Will do!  Although shipping seems to have slowed back down to normal, the order before is still in pre-shipment.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 13, 2020)

This week I've been wearing Nails Inc Chelsea Manor Street:



I really like this, it's a one-coater.  Hubby calls them my Cybernails!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for that, let me know if you get the EP too!
> I was on shoes before nail polish...



Shoes and bags were never my thing. Make up, jewellery and scarves were. 

I'll probably get the EP, I've managed to sell a few older CbLs too, so I can afford it. I'm thinking I might also get the FF, it looks so pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Will do!  Although shipping seems to have slowed back down to normal, the order before is still in pre-shipment.



Oh that's a shame. It didn't last long, did it?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I've been wearing Nails Inc Chelsea Manor Street:
> View attachment 67377
> View attachment 67378
> 
> I really like this, it's a one-coater.  Hubby calls them my Cybernails!



Hahaha, love it! Very shiny!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 15, 2020)

I was going to post some mani pictures today, but I'm absolutely exhausted. After a trip to IKEA (most of the afternoon!) on Friday, we managed to move my son up into the loft yesterday. Ex came to help (mostly) both today and yesterday. All in all, it's looking pretty good. The bathroom can't be used until the silicon is applied to seal everything off tomorrow, and annoyingly I messed up the measurements for the blinds (who thought not all 4 identical windows are the same size???), so we couldn't put one up in the bathroom and I've had to spend another 40 quid on a new one, but he is up there and is happy. 

Hopefully they're coming back tomorrow to finish the outside and then the scaffolding can finally go away and I can relax a bit (well, sort of). 

I haven't ordered from HHC yet, I'm a bit unsure of spending $30 on 2 polishes, but I'll think about it. Neither the EP or the FF are capped, so I have a few more days left. EdM is doing an LE sale, I'm quite tempted and they're only $6-7 each, but not sure what her international shipping costs are like (and customs). 

Anne, I forgot to ask, did you order the FTLOP box in the end?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I was going to post some mani pictures today, but I'm absolutely exhausted. After a trip to IKEA (most of the afternoon!) on Friday, we managed to move my son up into the loft yesterday. Ex came to help (mostly) both today and yesterday. All in all, it's looking pretty good. The bathroom can't be used until the silicon is applied to seal everything off tomorrow, and annoyingly I messed up the measurements for the blinds (who thought not all 4 identical windows are the same size???), so we couldn't put one up in the bathroom and I've had to spend another 40 quid on a new one, but he is up there and is happy.
> 
> Hopefully they're coming back tomorrow to finish the outside and then the scaffolding can finally go away and I can relax a bit (well, sort of).
> 
> ...


Hi sweetie, briefly answering last question, no I didn't buy FTLOP.  And glad to hear son is happy, and works ending happily.x


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi sweetie, briefly answering last question, no I didn't buy FTLOP.  And glad to hear son is happy, and works ending happily.x



No worries, I wasn't too fussed about the box. I'm also not a big fan of GLL, so it was easy to skip.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 17, 2020)

Quick mani post. First is Chanel Azure (2013 untried) with Girly Bits Showgirl Plucker. The Chanel was so nice and only took 2 coats.










Next is Glam Polish Selfless, Brave & True with Hits Mari Moon Cosmic Glitters Seapunk Mermaid (2013 untried). The Glam was a 2 coater too and such an amazing polish. I love those old multichromes, I think they're from 2013.
Edited to add: my 2013 untrieds are based on a spreadsheet dated July 2013, so don't include the whole year. So I'm not counting the Glams in that. But it doesn't matter either way, I guess.










This is Nails Inc Burlington Arcade (2013 untried) with Different Dimension Mystery Prototype 155. Both of these are really nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 18, 2020)

Here are a couple more mani pictures. First is Polished for Days Whale of a Tale with Polished for Days Mermaid Scales. My pictures don't do it justice, I really loved both polishes, but in particular WoaT surprised me because it looked a bit meh in the bottle.













My current mani is Jindie Nails Purple Rain-bow with Models Own Southern Lights (both 2013 untrieds)







I've ordered the HHC EP and FF and slightly regretted it because the exchange rate is absolutely rubbish (1.15 something as opposed to 1.25 something from 10 days ago, and that was already not great). Oh well, I've done it now. I didn't order from EdM in the end, I only really liked one LE and it's now sold out anyway. So far I'm not that keen on many PPU polishes, and hoping there aren't any new releases coming up anytime soon.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 19, 2020)

What happened in PPU to warrant that post about inclusivity and not reinforcing stereotypes?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 19, 2020)

boschicka said:


> What happened in PPU to warrant that post about inclusivity and not reinforcing stereotypes?



No idea! And it's annoying me, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 20, 2020)

Apparently someone had a go at guys who wear nail polish. Ffs! Live and let live!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 20, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently someone had a go at guys who wear nail polish. Ffs! Live and let live!


Oh wow, not what I was expecting at all. And yes, who cares?!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that's a shame. It didn't last long, did it?


She's gone dark.  It still hasn't moved, no answer to my email, posted in the group and Amy said she had received her shipment, no-one else (inc Vanessa) has responded.  I'm not in a hurry or anything, I just wish she'd let me know what's going on.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> No worries, I wasn't too fussed about the box. I'm also not a big fan of GLL, so it was easy to skip.


I loved the PfD, liked the GLL and was bored by the Pahlish.  That's pretty much how the box goes these days for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Quick mani post. First is Chanel Azure (2013 untried) with Girly Bits Showgirl Plucker. The Chanel was so nice and only took 2 coats.
> 
> View attachment 67384
> 
> ...


I really love the blue combo and the pinks!  I'm definitely feeling the DD one at the end.  Is it a topper?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a couple more mani pictures. First is Polished for Days Whale of a Tale with Polished for Days Mermaid Scales. My pictures don't do it justice, I really loved both polishes, but in particular WoaT surprised me because it looked a bit meh in the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 67392
> 
> ...


The PfDs are so shifty, love them.  I noticed the exchange rate plummeted the other day


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> She's gone dark.  It still hasn't moved, no answer to my email, posted in the group and Amy said she had received her shipment, no-one else (inc Vanessa) has responded.  I'm not in a hurry or anything, I just wish she'd let me know what's going on.



That's annoying, but not surprising sadly. I saw her update on the website saying she was under the weather, that's a new excuse isn't it? Of course you can now use that very easily saying you have to self isolate, etc. I just wish she was honest with people.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really love the blue combo and the pinks!  I'm definitely feeling the DD one at the end.  Is it a topper?



Thanks. I'm not entirely sure, I didn't swatch it alone, but it seems like it would probably work well in 2-3 coats. Actually, come to think of it, when Missi was showing the mystery polishes and swatching them, I think it was pretty opaque on its own.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's annoying, but not surprising sadly. I saw her update on the website saying she was under the weather, that's a new excuse isn't it? Of course you can now use that very easily saying you have to self isolate, etc. I just wish she was honest with people.


I hadn't seen that, so thanks.  I hate the lack of comms from her, that's my biggest gripe.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2020)

This is the Different Dimension (bottom row, middle) just to show what it looks like.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> This is the Different Dimension (bottom row, middle) just to show what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such a pretty haul, I am very envious!  Thanks for showing the bottle, it's lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is such a pretty haul, I am very envious!  Thanks for showing the bottle, it's lovely.



Yeah, that was my big pre-Christmas / Black Friday haul. Sadly I won't be hauling like that again for a long while. But hey, I have all my untrieds to keep me going (for the next decade, lol).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, that was my big pre-Christmas / Black Friday haul. Sadly I won't be hauling like that again for a long while. But hey, I have all my untrieds to keep me going (for the next decade, lol).


I think I have enough untrieds to keep me going for about 40 years... I'll be pushing 100 by then, obviously still fabulously manicured of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2020)

How is everyone? I feel weird (not physically) and scared. It's so quiet around here, I'm near the town center and there's usually quite a bit of traffic and people walking past, but there's hardly anyone around. Which is good obviously, but it's so eerie. 

I've not really been thinking about polish much, it just suddenly doesn't seem that important, if that makes sense? Also can't really afford to buy anything. I have some money in my Paypal account and will probably get a couple of polishes from PPU (so far I like the Fair Maiden and Girly Bits), but I can't really sell anything to fund my purchases as I don't want to make unnecessary trips to the post office. My ex is working (from home), but the company isn't doing well (not because of this), so god only knows how long he'll be employed for. It's all just really scary.

I'm still painting my nails though, will try to post some mani pictures soon. Some people are saying they have all this free time due to being at home, that hasn't happened for me yet! 

Oh and my Tonic order was stuck in Chicago for about 4 days and now is coming via Japan. Who knows when that will get here? Meh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> How is everyone? I feel weird (not physically) and scared. It's so quiet around here, I'm near the town center and there's usually quite a bit of traffic and people walking past, but there's hardly anyone around. Which is good obviously, but it's so eerie.
> 
> I've not really been thinking about polish much, it just suddenly doesn't seem that important, if that makes sense? Also can't really afford to buy anything. I have some money in my Paypal account and will probably get a couple of polishes from PPU (so far I like the Fair Maiden and Girly Bits), but I can't really sell anything to fund my purchases as I don't want to make unnecessary trips to the post office. My ex is working (from home), but the company isn't doing well (not because of this), so god only knows how long he'll be employed for. It's all just really scary.
> 
> ...


Hi Anita, we're OK here, but it's been a very strange couple of weeks.  My mani started chipping on Tuesday, but somehow I am living with it (helps if you are sitting in a dressing gown working from home and no-one can see you I guess...).  Maybe today.  I've been stressed and manically busy trying to set up new ways to work from home, and it's still ongoing.  Now for some unknown reason everyone seems to want to have an online meeting, lord only knows why.  Maybe they have something important they can't type into our forum.  So once again I'll have to learn and install more damned software, it feels never-ending.  I'm sorry your ex's job feels insecure, to be honest I think we're all worried about that.  My employer is good, but this is costing a fortune, never mind the damage Brexit will cause, and students aren't signing up for next year.  Very stressful.  And I've been warned my second part-time job is almost certainly gone.
I have been wanting to order some Lemmings but it feels overly frivolous at the moment - I will however definitely get a couple of Glams tomorrow.  Can't get hold of Vanessa again, I've emailed again, posted again... it's infuriating.  Everyone else who's said anything already has their order, looks like it's just me waiting.  
Hope your Tonics arrive safely soon.  I know it all seems a bit pointless worrying about deliveries, that's why I just want to hear back from Illyrian.  
Hope you and your family can all stay safe, reduce stress and one day all will be well again.
Take care,
Anne
x


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, we're OK here, but it's been a very strange couple of weeks.  My mani started chipping on Tuesday, but somehow I am living with it (helps if you are sitting in a dressing gown working from home and no-one can see you I guess...).  Maybe today.  I've been stressed and manically busy trying to set up new ways to work from home, and it's still ongoing.  Now for some unknown reason everyone seems to want to have an online meeting, lord only knows why.  Maybe they have something important they can't type into our forum.  So once again I'll have to learn and install more damned software, it feels never-ending.  I'm sorry your ex's job feels insecure, to be honest I think we're all worried about that.  My employer is good, but this is costing a fortune, never mind the damage Brexit will cause, and students aren't signing up for next year.  Very stressful.  And I've been warned my second part-time job is almost certainly gone.
> I have been wanting to order some Lemmings but it feels overly frivolous at the moment - I will however definitely get a couple of Glams tomorrow.  Can't get hold of Vanessa again, I've emailed again, posted again... it's infuriating.  Everyone else who's said anything already has their order, looks like it's just me waiting.
> Hope your Tonics arrive safely soon.  I know it all seems a bit pointless worrying about deliveries, that's why I just want to hear back from Illyrian.
> Hope you and your family can all stay safe, reduce stress and one day all will be well again.
> ...



That sounds like a pain. Hope you sort out the technical issues soon. And sorry about losing the other part-time job.

Which Glams are you planning on buying? I like 3, so hoping you'll get some of them. But I can live without them. 

Very frustrating about Vanessa. So is it 2 orders that you don't have now? Hope she gets back to you soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That sounds like a pain. Hope you sort out the technical issues soon. And sorry about losing the other part-time job.
> 
> Which Glams are you planning on buying? I like 3, so hoping you'll get some of them. But I can live without them.
> 
> Very frustrating about Vanessa. So is it 2 orders that you don't have now? Hope she gets back to you soon.


Thanks.
I'm planning to get Rewrite the Stars and Your Eyes Can Be So Cruel.
Yes, I'm waiting for 2 orders from Vanessa, the protos with Blueberry included and the Mystery Bag.  I had a shipping notice re the Mystery Bag a couple of days ago, it's still in preshipment status too.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2020)

Time for some manis. First is Tonic Polish Pegasus Parade with Enchanted Polish Bonjour Paris (2013 untried). Obviously I really liked this, it's multichrome, what's not to like? Ignore the mess though, I think I did my nails at like 1 am and the Tonic brush is a bit wide for my liking.













Next is Ethereal Lacquer Black Rose with Butter London Shambolic (2013 untried)







This is Femme Fatale The Fox & the Cat with Revlon Satellite (2013 untried)







My current mani is another thermal, Emily de Molly Symbiosys. I especially like the cold state.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks.
> I'm planning to get Rewrite the Stars and Your Eyes Can Be So Cruel.
> Yes, I'm waiting for 2 orders from Vanessa, the protos with Blueberry included and the Mystery Bag.  I had a shipping notice re the Mystery Bag a couple of days ago, it's still in preshipment status too.



Your Eyes Can Be So Cruel is one of my 3. I also like The Show Must Go On and This Is Me. 

I just don't understand why Vanessa is behaving like this towards you. It's like she has some issues with you. Ffs, she should realise that you're still buying from her after all this crap and start appreciating you more!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Your Eyes Can Be So Cruel is one of my 3. I also like The Show Must Go On and This Is Me.
> 
> I just don't understand why Vanessa is behaving like this towards you. It's like she has some issues with you. Ffs, she should realise that you're still buying from her after all this crap and start appreciating you more!


I was very tempted by TSMGO too, but I'm trying to be good.
Yes, you'd swear she hates me, you're right I need more appreciatin' from her!  Won't be holding my breath though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some manis. First is Tonic Polish Pegasus Parade with Enchanted Polish Bonjour Paris (2013 untried). Obviously I really liked this, it's multichrome, what's not to like? Ignore the mess though, I think I did my nails at like 1 am and the Tonic brush is a bit wide for my liking.
> 
> View attachment 67422
> 
> ...


Love that first mani, as you say shifty and sparkly and what's not to like?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 28, 2020)

I bought my 2 Glams, they're not shipping till June though.  Which in all honesty is a good thing, plus should be able to add one or two from the next couple of releases, assuming I want some of course!  I messed up my address and messaged Kay about it this morning - she had already corrected it, that's impressive!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 28, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought my 2 Glams, they're not shipping till June though.  Which in all honesty is a good thing, plus should be able to add one or two from the next couple of releases, assuming I want some of course!  I messed up my address and messaged Kay about it this morning - she had already corrected it, that's impressive!



I haven't bought anything for 3 weeks, since the Tonic oops sale. My Tonic package seems to have arrived at Heathrow, but I haven't got it yet, I suspect it'll be a bill for the customs first anyway. 

I will probably order from PPU, I like 4 now, but we'll see. I quite like one polish from the FTLOP box, not sure which brand as she only posted sneaks, but I think it's the PfD. I probably won't buy the box though.

My Femme Fatales are with the group buy organiser, but she's disappeared, hope she's not ill. I'm not too fussed about the polishes, but would appreciate an update from her.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2020)

Got my customs notice for the Tonic package, £25 including the stupid £8 RM fee. Oh well. Paid online, they will deliver on Wednesday.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Got my customs notice for the Tonic package, £25 including the stupid £8 RM fee. Oh well. Paid online, they will deliver on Wednesday.


That hurts. Glad you're finally getting them though.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 30, 2020)

boschicka said:


> That hurts. Glad you're finally getting them though.



It's alright, I was expecting it. Although I was secretly hoping they would forget about little packages like mine in the current situation, but no such luck. Oh well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Got my customs notice for the Tonic package, £25 including the stupid £8 RM fee. Oh well. Paid online, they will deliver on Wednesday.


Ouch, i know it's cheaper than Stackry but it still hurts.  Still they'll cheer you up if/when they arrive today!  And me, vicariously...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Illyrian have more protos launching tonight, a couple I like but I've just posted in the group to say "how can I order when my delivery from 2 releases ago hasn't shipped and Vanessa is ignoring my emails?" - so I'll probably get kicked out soon.
My Mystery Bag is moving, but nothing on the protos (I'm so sad I'll not be getting Blueberry).  If I don't get anything by the time the bag arrives I'll be putting in a paypal claim and writing Illyrian off (she says now...).  I'm waiting till then in case she's combined the shipments.  I'm guessing paypal won't support multiple claims for missing shipments from a single seller, so if I go down that route I doubt I'll have the same protection going forward, so I can't risk any more orders.  This manages to make me both sad and furious.  There are other makers I like these days, so maybe I can finally start saying no to these.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Current mani is Illyrian Polish Cuckoo:





No longer working in my office, so pictures don't have my usual accurate lighting, but they're not too bad.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ouch, i know it's cheaper than Stackry but it still hurts.  Still they'll cheer you up if/when they arrive today!  And me, vicariously...



They have arrived! And yes, the custom charge does hurt, but not having to pay $12.50 hazmat fee and god knows how much shipping, this is cheaper, especially as shipping was only $12 something. Also I have nothing in my Stackry box and I'm not planning on sending anything there in the foreseeable future. Can you believe it, I only bought 16 polishes last month?! These, 2 from HHC and 3 from PPU UK. The latter are also on their way, looks like a good week for polish, if nothing else. I think I'll get 3 from this month's PPU plus a stamping plate. I can't afford to buy more sadly. Luckily I don't actually like that many polishes, plus the FTLOP box is a bit meh again, so that's an easy pass. So is the new FF collection.

Anyway, here are my Tonics. I really like them all.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Illyrian have more protos launching tonight, a couple I like but I've just posted in the group to say "how can I order when my delivery from 2 releases ago hasn't shipped and Vanessa is ignoring my emails?" - so I'll probably get kicked out soon.
> My Mystery Bag is moving, but nothing on the protos (I'm so sad I'll not be getting Blueberry).  If I don't get anything by the time the bag arrives I'll be putting in a paypal claim and writing Illyrian off (she says now...).  I'm waiting till then in case she's combined the shipments.  I'm guessing paypal won't support multiple claims for missing shipments from a single seller, so if I go down that route I doubt I'll have the same protection going forward, so I can't risk any more orders.  This manages to make me both sad and furious.  There are other makers I like these days, so maybe I can finally start saying no to these.
> View attachment 67460



That really sucks. I just don't understand how she can behave like this. I hope it'll all be sorted in the end. 

These are pretty, but none of them seem unique to me. I'm sure I've seen these before.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Current mani is Illyrian Polish Cuckoo:
> View attachment 67456
> View attachment 67457
> View attachment 67458
> ...



This is nice! Am I getting confused or have you worn this already before?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> They have arrived! And yes, the custom charge does hurt, but not having to pay $12.50 hazmat fee and god knows how much shipping, this is cheaper, especially as shipping was only $12 something. Also I have nothing in my Stackry box and I'm not planning on sending anything there in the foreseeable future. Can you believe it, I only bought 16 polishes last month?! These, 2 from HHC and 3 from PPU UK. The latter are also on their way, looks like a good week for polish, if nothing else. I think I'll get 3 from this month's PPU plus a stamping plate. I can't afford to buy more sadly. Luckily I don't actually like that many polishes, plus the FTLOP box is a bit meh again, so that's an easy pass. So is the new FF collection.
> 
> Anyway, here are my Tonics. I really like them all.
> 
> ...


Ever so pretty!  I know about Stackry, just too much for me these days.  Well done on the cutback this month!  
I only fancy PfD from PPU this time around, not sure I'll bother as shipping is expensive for one polish.  FTLOP - the close up shot from yesterday had me thinking yes, the swatch shots today a different story so I'm skipping too.  I haven't looked at HHC yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That really sucks. I just don't understand how she can behave like this. I hope it'll all be sorted in the end.
> 
> These are pretty, but none of them seem unique to me. I'm sure I've seen these before.


Well now I'm (a very little bit) embarrassed by my post - I did get a response from Vanessa to it - to tell me that it has movement on it, and when I checked there has been (from 2 days ago, probably yesterday US time).  I didn't actually check before posting...  USPS are meant to send me tracking updates, but haven't done so with this one (probably because it's out of date or something, nothing should take a month to arrive!).  Anyway, they didn't kick me off the group although Amy was a little bit snitty about I should email instead (yeah, coz that works!).  Whatever.
I agree that tonight's release ain't that fantastic, though there are a couple I do fancy.  I'll decide later what to do, there are due to be overpours as well, no list of what yet.
I should have checked before posting but regardless the lack of response to emails is V's responsibility and I don't feel guilty about it because if you can't get any answers another way, of course you lash out.  And of course it worked, so there is that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> This is nice! Am I getting confused or have you worn this already before?


No, not worn before, maybe you're mixing it up with Cocoon!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ever so pretty!  I know about Stackry, just too much for me these days.  Well done on the cutback this month!
> I only fancy PfD from PPU this time around, not sure I'll bother as shipping is expensive for one polish.  FTLOP - the close up shot from yesterday had me thinking yes, the swatch shots today a different story so I'm skipping too.  I haven't looked at HHC yet.



I was debating the PfD, but the colour combination isn't really my thing. I'm planning on getting Girly Bits, Quixotic and Fair Maiden, and the EdK plate. If the plate sells out before I can get it, I'll probably get the Different Dimension holo topper. But I can't afford both. 

I think they've just started showcasing the HHC polishes, haven't seen the EP yet, and so far I don't like any other polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well now I'm (a very little bit) embarrassed by my post - I did get a response from Vanessa to it - to tell me that it has movement on it, and when I checked there has been (from 2 days ago, probably yesterday US time).  I didn't actually check before posting...  USPS are meant to send me tracking updates, but haven't done so with this one (probably because it's out of date or something, nothing should take a month to arrive!).  Anyway, they didn't kick me off the group although Amy was a little bit snitty about I should email instead (yeah, coz that works!).  Whatever.
> I agree that tonight's release ain't that fantastic, though there are a couple I do fancy.  I'll decide later what to do, there are due to be overpours as well, no list of what yet.
> I should have checked before posting but regardless the lack of response to emails is V's responsibility and I don't feel guilty about it because if you can't get any answers another way, of course you lash out.  And of course it worked, so there is that!



Don't be embarassed. You have e-mailed her many times without responses. You even asked in the group before about your package not moving. She should be bloody embarassed. And Amy can piss off too.

Let me know if you decide to order in case there's something I might like to swap for please.  

Oh and I was the same with the FTLOP box, although I only liked one of the bottle shots, and thought maybe if it's the PfD I'd track it down, but turns out it's the Pahlish and I don't like the swatch, so nah.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Don't be embarassed. You have e-mailed her many times without responses. You even asked in the group before about your package not moving. She should be bloody embarassed. And Amy can piss off too.
> 
> Let me know if you decide to order in case there's something I might like to swap for please.
> 
> Oh and I was the same with the FTLOP box, although I only liked one of the bottle shots, and thought maybe if it's the PfD I'd track it down, but turns out it's the Pahlish and I don't like the swatch, so nah.


Thanks for that, I do feel a bit of an idiot announcing no movement when it had, but I agree with you, it's not my fault that she ignores both emails and posts until you get snippy with her.  The Amy thing is really irritating, endless posts of "you can't post this here, you need to email" when you've already mentioned you've emailed SEVERAL times without response.  And that's the crux of the problem - don't respond to customer emails and it will lead to friction on FB.
I'll let you know if/what I order!  I like top right and the one below it, and am interested in the biggest pic/bottom left, but I can't figure out which one the big pic is of, because they don't look quite the same in the other pics.  So I'll wait till launch so I can see them in a bit more detail - and of course it's the usual openstock bollocks so I may miss the ones I want if i have to mess around too long, in which case - whatever.  Actually, I've just twigged launch is in 15 minutes I think!  I was expecting midnight...  Guess no more thinking time for me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2020)

I've decided to skip these - the exchange rate and shipping are throwing up the costs, and they work out over £16 each if I buy 3.  I do like them, but I'm not upset at missing out on any particular one.  They may come back anyway.  And the overpours were cancelled.  My last two orders of three worked out a bit less per item - mystery bag was in the £14s each and Blueberry order was in the £15s.  I would have kicked myself if I'd missed out on Blueberry, so that felt worth it, and with the mysteries being nice inspo pics and cheaper again it was OK.  I really prefer to buy at flat rate shipping when I'm buying about 6 of them!  Plus I can't afford much polish these days, better to save the money for something I want more.  And maybe a maker that answers emails???  She can haul me in when they're worth it to me, maybe this is the first step in my rehabilitation!  I'm thinking I might get the PFD from PPU after all with the money saved.  I'll see how much it costs and decide.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've decided to skip these - the exchange rate and shipping are throwing up the costs, and they work out over £16 each if I buy 3.  I do like them, but I'm not upset at missing out on any particular one.  They may come back anyway.  And the overpours were cancelled.  My last two orders of three worked out a bit less per item - mystery bag was in the £14s each and Blueberry order was in the £15s.  I would have kicked myself if I'd missed out on Blueberry, so that felt worth it, and with the mysteries being nice inspo pics and cheaper again it was OK.  I really prefer to buy at flat rate shipping when I'm buying about 6 of them!  Plus I can't afford much polish these days, better to save the money for something I want more.  And maybe a maker that answers emails???  She can haul me in when they're worth it to me, maybe this is the first step in my rehabilitation!  I'm thinking I might get the PFD from PPU after all with the money saved.  I'll see how much it costs and decide.



Good on you! I still think these look like previously released polishes, I swear I've seen La Terre before. Maybe slightly different, but nothing unique.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2020)

Ugh, I'm getting really annoyed with the FF group buy organiser. She received the package on Tuesday last week and said she wasn't coming this way anytime soon (understandably), so me and another lady asked her to give us a quote for MyHermes. I asked her on Sunday if she was alright as she had disappeared and she said she was fine, just busy, still working, decorating, etc. She was going to get a quote on Sunday or Monday. It is now Thursday and I still haven't got a quote and I doubt she's posted other people's stuff either. I don't want to sound pushy because obviously going out for non-essential things isn't recommended, but could she at least just say she's not going to post until this is over or if she is, then get a friggin code! Am I being unreasonable here?


----------



## boschicka (Apr 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I'm getting really annoyed with the FF group buy organiser. She received the package on Tuesday last week and said she wasn't coming this way anytime soon (understandably), so me and another lady asked her to give us a quote for MyHermes. I asked her on Sunday if she was alright as she had disappeared and she said she was fine, just busy, still working, decorating, etc. She was going to get a quote on Sunday or Monday. It is now Thursday and I still haven't got a quote and I doubt she's posted other people's stuff either. I don't want to sound pushy because obviously going out for non-essential things isn't recommended, but could she at least just say she's not going to post until this is over or if she is, then get a friggin code! Am I being unreasonable here?


No, not unreasonable. I hate things like this because she's holding all the cards and you want her to continue doing this in the future, so I feel it has to be handled more delicately than I would prefer. I would message her again and ask if she feels more comfortable waiting until quarantine passes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, I'm getting really annoyed with the FF group buy organiser. She received the package on Tuesday last week and said she wasn't coming this way anytime soon (understandably), so me and another lady asked her to give us a quote for MyHermes. I asked her on Sunday if she was alright as she had disappeared and she said she was fine, just busy, still working, decorating, etc. She was going to get a quote on Sunday or Monday. It is now Thursday and I still haven't got a quote and I doubt she's posted other people's stuff either. I don't want to sound pushy because obviously going out for non-essential things isn't recommended, but could she at least just say she's not going to post until this is over or if she is, then get a friggin code! Am I being unreasonable here?


Not at all unreasonable Anita, it's not like you're demanding "action, now", just information and an update - sounds familiar...  Hope you get some joy soon.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not at all unreasonable Anita, it's not like you're demanding "action, now", just information and an update - sounds familiar...  Hope you get some joy soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2020)

Thank you both! I think I'll give her a few more days and then ask again. Obviously I don't want her to have to go out just to post these, but I wish she would just say if she wanted to wait until this is all over. Ideally I would love my polishes, but I can live without them.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 4, 2020)

I asked in the FF group yesterday and almost immediately she appeared with quotes for me and the other lady. Funny that. She said she was dropping them off today, but we'll see, I haven't had tracking yet.

In other news, my March PPU order has arrived. I really like all of them.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 6, 2020)

Time for some mani pictures. First is Femme Fatale Hook (thermal) with Cirque Magic Hour (2013 untried). I did not like the FF, it was really "watery" and dull. The glitter topper pulled it off the end of the nail, it looked really rubbish. Meh.







Next is Femme Fatale Ashes to Dusk (thermal) with Polished for Days 2018 Prototype. I did like both of these a lot. 










Another big disappointment, Liquid Sky Lacquer French Quartet (thermal) with Hits Glitters World Monaco (2013 untried). The LSL was really runny and after I applied the topcoat, it pulled away from my cuticles. Really weird, never seen anything like this. I know it wasn't the topcoat. Ah well, another one for the destash pile.







This is Cadillacquer Maybe Tomorrow with Hits Glitters World Nova York (2013 untried) and I was pleasantly surprised by the Cadillacquer, I really liked it on me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I asked in the FF group yesterday and almost immediately she appeared with quotes for me and the other lady. Funny that. She said she was dropping them off today, but we'll see, I haven't had tracking yet.
> 
> In other news, my March PPU order has arrived. I really like all of them.
> 
> View attachment 67464


Nice!  I love the KBShimmer one!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some mani pictures. First is Femme Fatale Hook (thermal) with Cirque Magic Hour (2013 untried). I did not like the FF, it was really "watery" and dull. The glitter topper pulled it off the end of the nail, it looked really rubbish. Meh.
> 
> View attachment 67465
> 
> ...


These are kind of cool!  Love Ashes to Dusk and the proto together


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2020)

Apparently MyHermes didn't pick up my package from the FF group buy organiser yesterday, so I'm still waiting... Also ordered some swatchsticks from eBay last week as I want to swatch all my Tonics (I'm bored), and it seems the Royal Mail lost the package as the tracking hasn't updated since Saturday. Ugh. 

Interestingly I was looking at the Illyrian website and all the new colours were available, only just now seen that one has sold out. It seems people are not buying as much as she thought. 

I kinda want to buy polish, but since I don't have any money, it's a moot point. There isn't anything in particular, I just want to buy polish in general, lol. I told you I'm bored.

Oh and noticed that this is EP's last HHC contribution, looks like she only did 4. Don't like this current one at all. Hopefully I'll get the 2 I bought plus the FF from last month soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Apparently MyHermes didn't pick up my package from the FF group buy organiser yesterday, so I'm still waiting... Also ordered some swatchsticks from eBay last week as I want to swatch all my Tonics (I'm bored), and it seems the Royal Mail lost the package as the tracking hasn't updated since Saturday. Ugh.
> 
> Interestingly I was looking at the Illyrian website and all the new colours were available, only just now seen that one has sold out. It seems people are not buying as much as she thought.
> 
> ...


I think post is a bit hit and miss just now, although both of my Illyrian packages were definitely shipped, tracking in Chicago stopped on 2nd April, and USPS says delays are happening due to lack of planes.  It's putting me off my Lemming order, though I want to wait till next week for that anyway thanks to another sizeable vet bill for Morph for the second month in a row (my rent just went up too, and I had to pay the estate agent their renewal fees this month  ) On the plus side, dentist is postponed indefinitely...
Yes, I hate being broke and not shopping for polish (I skipped the PPU PfD I wanted because the shipping made it very expensive for a single polish) so all I've bought for a while is the mini Glam order not shipping till June.  It's been a mix of brokeness and nothing I'm happy to pay the costs for.  And of course the exchange rate is still appalling, don't see that changing any time soon though - the new normal.
I'm also hardly changing my polish these days, working from home seems to be making my manis last forever!  
The EPs on HHC didn't last long!  I don't like this month's either, there's nothing from this release I'll be buying.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2020)

New mani, Eventide by Polished for Days:


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think post is a bit hit and miss just now, although both of my Illyrian packages were definitely shipped, tracking in Chicago stopped on 2nd April, and USPS says delays are happening due to lack of planes.  It's putting me off my Lemming order, though I want to wait till next week for that anyway thanks to another sizeable vet bill for Morph for the second month in a row (my rent just went up too, and I had to pay the estate agent their renewal fees this month  ) On the plus side, dentist is postponed indefinitely...
> Yes, I hate being broke and not shopping for polish (I skipped the PPU PfD I wanted because the shipping made it very expensive for a single polish) so all I've bought for a while is the mini Glam order not shipping till June.  It's been a mix of brokeness and nothing I'm happy to pay the costs for.  And of course the exchange rate is still appalling, don't see that changing any time soon though - the new normal.
> I'm also hardly changing my polish these days, working from home seems to be making my manis last forever!
> The EPs on HHC didn't last long!  I don't like this month's either, there's nothing from this release I'll be buying.



Yeah, I had that with my Tonic order, sat in Chicago for several days, then came via Tokyo. Sorry about the vet bills, and the rent and all the other costs. I've had to renew my house insurance, and my car will be due its service once things go back to normal. At least that's saving me some money right now, I hardly drive, so there's less petrol needed, and the petrol prices have gone down by about 20p per litre! I can't remember when I last filled up my car and it's still half full.

Shame about the PfD, have you looked into ordering from the UK site? It's still a lot of shipping for one polish as it's $2 extra plus £4 UK postage, but not as bad as US shipping. I hate buying from there as it goes through RC Annette, but it's so much cheaper for just a few. 

EP has a new collection coming out, she posted a sneak peek yesterday, it's a green holo polish, big deal. Tonic has a new collection coming soon too, luckily she keeps everything in stock for months, so I think I'll wait a bit until I order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I had that with my Tonic order, sat in Chicago for several days, then came via Tokyo. Sorry about the vet bills, and the rent and all the other costs. I've had to renew my house insurance, and my car will be due its service once things go back to normal. At least that's saving me some money right now, I hardly drive, so there's less petrol needed, and the petrol prices have gone down by about 20p per litre! I can't remember when I last filled up my car and it's still half full.
> 
> Shame about the PfD, have you looked into ordering from the UK site? It's still a lot of shipping for one polish as it's $2 extra plus £4 UK postage, but not as bad as US shipping. I hate buying from there as it goes through RC Annette, but it's so much cheaper for just a few.
> 
> EP has a new collection coming out, she posted a sneak peek yesterday, it's a green holo polish, big deal. Tonic has a new collection coming soon too, luckily she keeps everything in stock for months, so I think I'll wait a bit until I order.


Thanks for the shipping info, hopefully they'll arrive eventually, I'm really not in a hurry!  Sorry about your bills too, it's always an expensive time of year for me, Shelley's due his jabs soon too, it's mostly the second job going that's making it all feel a bit of a pinch.  If it doesn't come back, polish shopping will be severely curtailed.  I don't seem to be saving anything with lockdown, my shopping is costing more because offers are non-existant and we can't shop around for the lowest prices any more.  Travel is on an annual card, so although I've paused it while I'm working from home, and will therefore not have to renew until later than normal, I pay for it on a work travel loan, and that's still going out.  
Even from the UK PPU, it was about £17 for the single polish I wanted, just couldn't justify it - I'm pretty sure I must have something similar anyway.  That's kind of where I'm at with polish shopping, if I'm not after a decent few that make shipping per polish reasonable, it has to be special to make it to checkout.
I saw the EP on FB this morning, pretty enough but again I must have more than one that's similar, and I'm not an EP junkie any more.  Yay for Tonic's way of doing business, like PfD it seems much better for customers to make things available for more than a few days, gives you time to save and get a load together to make postage worthwhile.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 11, 2020)

Obviously moaning on the internet makes things move in America - my packages have made it from one place in Chicago to another place in Chicago.  First movement in over a week!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the shipping info, hopefully they'll arrive eventually, I'm really not in a hurry!  Sorry about your bills too, it's always an expensive time of year for me, Shelley's due his jabs soon too, it's mostly the second job going that's making it all feel a bit of a pinch.  If it doesn't come back, polish shopping will be severely curtailed.  I don't seem to be saving anything with lockdown, my shopping is costing more because offers are non-existant and we can't shop around for the lowest prices any more.  Travel is on an annual card, so although I've paused it while I'm working from home, and will therefore not have to renew until later than normal, I pay for it on a work travel loan, and that's still going out.
> Even from the UK PPU, it was about £17 for the single polish I wanted, just couldn't justify it - I'm pretty sure I must have something similar anyway.  That's kind of where I'm at with polish shopping, if I'm not after a decent few that make shipping per polish reasonable, it has to be special to make it to checkout.
> I saw the EP on FB this morning, pretty enough but again I must have more than one that's similar, and I'm not an EP junkie any more.  Yay for Tonic's way of doing business, like PfD it seems much better for customers to make things available for more than a few days, gives you time to save and get a load together to make postage worthwhile.



Totally agree with you about shopping, I seem to be spending a fortune on food nowadays. There are still some deals around (Tesco and Sainsbury's are pretty good), but I have had to buy more expensive versions of certains things because they were sold out. Or not be able to make use of offers properly because of restrictions. It's getting better now though.

Yeah, PPU UK is still pretty pricey with the extra $2 per item plus the awful exchange rate. I bough 3 polishes and a stamping plate last time and paid £52.88. Ouch!

I have a feeling Tonic might be taking part in the new FTLOP box. They haven't done one since November and all the other regular contributors have done one since (Quixotic have done two). Unless Tonis isn't taking part anymore, they were very overwhelmed with the oops sale. They offered to combine order and they received hundreds, so it took them ages to fulfill them. And now there's a new collection coming soon, plus they also do the Polish Palette with Rogue. Sorry, I'm rambling....


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Obviously moaning on the internet makes things move in America - my packages have made it from one place in Chicago to another place in Chicago.  First movement in over a week!



Wahey!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani, Eventide by Polished for Days:
> View attachment 67481
> View attachment 67482
> View attachment 67483
> ...



Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2020)

Time for some manis. First up is Emily de Molly Cubicle Gangster with Hits Glitters World Amsterda (2013 untried).







Next is China Glaze Get Outta My Space (2013 untried) with Glam Polish Once Upon a Time. The CG was very tricky to apply and it showed up every bit of imperfection. 







This is Tonic Polish Empress with Glam Polish Nani. The Tonic took 4 coats, I guess that's why they amde a similar colour undie to go with it (which I don't own). But since I'm not likely to wear it again anytime soon, I guess it doesn't greatly matter.













I also did my toenails since it's practically summer here in the UK. I used Girly Bits Astoria. It looks a lot prettier irl, of course.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2020)

Also, Happy Easter! This is my Easter mani, Emily de Molly Traverse the Skies with bunny decals.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some manis. First up is Emily de Molly Cubicle Gangster with Hits Glitters World Amsterda (2013 untried).
> 
> View attachment 67486
> 
> ...


Some lovely purples there!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Also, Happy Easter! This is my Easter mani, Emily de Molly Traverse the Skies with bunny decals.
> 
> View attachment 67496
> 
> ...


This is cute and spring-y and fresh looking!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2020)

I chipped a nail moving boxes around yesterday, so new mani is BYS Pouty Purple (a VERY cheap high street polish I bought years ago).  I think I paid about 50p for it, before I was into indies!  I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality, 2 coats and dried really quickly, nice colour though it's a bit boring!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I chipped a nail moving boxes around yesterday, so new mani is BYS Pouty Purple (a VERY cheap high street polish I bought years ago).  I think I paid about 50p for it, before I was into indies!  I'm pleasantly surprised by the quality, 2 coats and dried really quickly, nice colour though it's a bit boring!
> View attachment 67498



It's nice, but I would probably add some glitter or flakie topper on the accents to make it less boring.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is cute and spring-y and fresh looking!



Thanks! I'm out of practice, so the decals didn't look as good as I'd hoped, but all in all, they weren't too bad. What annoyed me was that I wanted to use a light grey creme for the bunny, but apparently despite owning 6000 polishes, I do not own a single grey creme!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 14, 2020)

Do either of you remember which brand offered a topper to help with magnetic polishes? To enhance the magnetic effect.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Do either of you remember which brand offered a topper to help with magnetic polishes? To enhance the magnetic effect.



I think it was DRK (or DKR or something like that).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I think it was DRK (or DKR or something like that).


DRK Nails - I think it was a PPU one though


----------



## boschicka (Apr 14, 2020)

Thank you. It was driving me nuts.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> DRK Nails - I think it was a PPU one though



They keep bringing it back though, so might be available again.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2020)

My Femme Fatales have arrived! These are from November to February. I haven't bought any since (except one from HHC last month).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My Femme Fatales have arrived! These are from November to February. I haven't bought any since (except one from HHC last month).
> 
> View attachment 67502


Oo nice!  I'm glad they arrived safely after all the stressing.  Love the third and fourth ones on the top row particularly.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2020)

Oh and my swatchsticks are finally moving! I expect they might arrive tomorrow. I'll need them to swatch these FFs as well as continue with swatching my Tonics. I thought I might also do my PfDs too. We'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo nice!  I'm glad they arrived safely after all the stressing.  Love the third and fourth ones on the top row particularly.



I'm pretty sure the blue in the middle is a thermal, so is the one on the right in the top row and the bottom right one too (and maybe the bottom left?). I'll need to check though as she doesn't put it on the labels which is annoying.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 17, 2020)

Well my two Illyrian orders which were moving together have now become separated - having both reached the UK.  The mystery bag is with my local delivery office, the protos landed at Heathrow but RM are saying they don't have it yet.  I'm thinking I might get a charge on that one  - that's usually why it leaves Heathrow and doesn't get into the RM system straight away.  Very annoying if so as it's just 3 polishes.
And since my US orders arrived in the UK finally, I gave in to temptation and placed my Lemming order as well... shouldn't have done it but I've been soooo good recently and I really wanted them!  It's 7 previous PPU polishes plus one standard one, I haven't ordered direct from them to the UK before so not sure if I'll get customs charges on this order, but shipping was fairly reasonable at $22.45 (ish!).  I could have got a couple more but at the ninth polish the shipping jumped to the $35's so I left it.  She's also got a decent rewards programme, I have only placed one order and put up one review plus signed up for emails, and I already had $15 in rewards waiting - sadly, they are split into $10 and $5 and I don't think you can use two codes on one order as I had planned, but still not to be sneezed at - and the order I placed yesterday has meant I now have another $15 to spend.  (I didn't actually try to add both codes, as sometimes that messes things up and you lose both, experience with MeiMei that one!  Maybe I'll try it next time, she's actually very helpful when she finally answers emails!)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 17, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well my two Illyrian orders which were moving together have now become separated - having both reached the UK.  The mystery bag is with my local delivery office, the protos landed at Heathrow but RM are saying they don't have it yet.  I'm thinking I might get a charge on that one  - that's usually why it leaves Heathrow and doesn't get into the RM system straight away.  Very annoying if so as it's just 3 polishes.
> And since my US orders arrived in the UK finally, I gave in to temptation and placed my Lemming order as well... shouldn't have done it but I've been soooo good recently and I really wanted them!  It's 7 previous PPU polishes plus one standard one, I haven't ordered direct from them to the UK before so not sure if I'll get customs charges on this order, but shipping was fairly reasonable at $22.45 (ish!).  I could have got a couple more but at the ninth polish the shipping jumped to the $35's so I left it.  She's also got a decent rewards programme, I have only placed one order and put up one review plus signed up for emails, and I already had $15 in rewards waiting - sadly, they are split into $10 and $5 and I don't think you can use two codes on one order as I had planned, but still not to be sneezed at - and the order I placed yesterday has meant I now have another $15 to spend.  (I didn't actually try to add both codes, as sometimes that messes things up and you lose both, experience with MeiMei that one!  Maybe I'll try it next time, she's actually very helpful when she finally answers emails!)



Post is very unpredictable right now, my swatchsticks took 12 days to reach me within the UK. Annoyingly they don't match the ones I've been using for Tonics and FF, so decided to order more of those (from China, so will take a while to get here) and use these to start swatching my PfDs instead. Hope you don't get charged customs on your protos. Please can you post pictures of your mystery bag once you have it. Thanks.

Lemming sounds okay. I think I only have one polish from her, Ghost of the Vault from PPU a couple of years ago. I'm really trying to focus on brands I already have several polishes from, I don't even have the money to order from those atm. 

Luckily I'm not really interested in much from PPU, although I haven't seen Girly Bits' and FF's contributions. There are a couple I like, but don't feel like any of them are must haves. 

I have relisted my stuff on Depop as they offer discounted MyHermes collection, so I don't need to go to the post office to post what I sell. Hoping to be able to finance a Tonic order or PfD/FTLOP order with that, although so far nobody has bought anything.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2020)

How is everyone? I've been really busy despite not going anywhere. I did some gardening yesterday and also suddenly there seemed to be a lot of housework that needed doing today. I did however manage to fit in a TV series I bought on DVD 6 years ago and never got around to watching (Blackpool, with David Tennant). 

Anyhow, I've managed to sell some make up on Depop, but MyHermes failed to collect the pakages today. Ugh. It's not much, probably enough for 2 polishes with the current exchange rates, but hopefully I will sell more before I want to buy anything. On that note, I am seriously underwhelmed by PPU. I haven't seen Girly Bits's or Femme Fatale's polishes, but at this rate, I might not buy anything this month! 

Have you seen the EP rainbow collection? I quite like some of the colours, but at $16 each, I can't be bothered to order. They are just holos in the end of the day. 

Still waiting to hear about the new Tonic collection, apparently it will launch soon. I probably won't be able to order straight away, but we'll see. 

I haven't received anything lately, still waiting for my HHC polishes and of course, April PPU.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2020)

Mani time! First up is Emily de Molly Lost in Translation (thermal). I liked this one.










Next is Cupcake Polish Bad Santa with Illyrian Tell-Tale. I really liked this mani, especially the Cupcake. 







Next is Fancy Gloss Water Lilies (thermal) with water lily decals (in case you were wondering, they are supposed to be water lilies, but my colouring in was a bit heavy handed, lol). I wanted to wear this before the thermal stopped working, I have another FG thermal that died on me before I could use it. I did like this a lot. Annoyingly I managed to trap a hair under the topcoat after applying the decal on my ring finger and only noticed when I looked at the photos (it wasn't that apparent irl). I managed to edit it out mostly, but if you notice something weird on that nail, that'll be why!


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2020)

Very cool water lily thermal transition mani!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2020)

Finally, my current mani (about to be taken off) is Bee's Knees Lacquer #pressforprogress. The last thermal of the season, it's getting too warm for them now. Luckily I preferred its warm stage to the cold stage. While I still don't get the hype around BKL, I absolutely adore this one in its warm state. So pretty! Only 2 coats as well, really nice coverage and consistency.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Post is very unpredictable right now, my swatchsticks took 12 days to reach me within the UK. Annoyingly they don't match the ones I've been using for Tonics and FF, so decided to order more of those (from China, so will take a while to get here) and use these to start swatching my PfDs instead. Hope you don't get charged customs on your protos. Please can you post pictures of your mystery bag once you have it. Thanks.
> 
> Lemming sounds okay. I think I only have one polish from her, Ghost of the Vault from PPU a couple of years ago. I'm really trying to focus on brands I already have several polishes from, I don't even have the money to order from those atm.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen much PPU yet.  Good luck with the sale, my eBay stuff isn't shifting either, not much call for shoes during lockdown I guess!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> How is everyone? I've been really busy despite not going anywhere. I did some gardening yesterday and also suddenly there seemed to be a lot of housework that needed doing today. I did however manage to fit in a TV series I bought on DVD 6 years ago and never got around to watching (Blackpool, with David Tennant).
> 
> Anyhow, I've managed to sell some make up on Depop, but MyHermes failed to collect the pakages today. Ugh. It's not much, probably enough for 2 polishes with the current exchange rates, but hopefully I will sell more before I want to buy anything. On that note, I am seriously underwhelmed by PPU. I haven't seen Girly Bits's or Femme Fatale's polishes, but at this rate, I might not buy anything this month!
> 
> ...


I loved Blackpool!  Maybe I'll watch it again soon...
I too like the EP collection (several of them anyway) but I don't need more holos and obviously still broke.  Also not interested in the next Glam releases, money saved yay!  But Lemming have a discount code today so I ordered a few more.  I tried to use the discount code and a $5 dollar reward code but I was right, couldn't do both.  So I took one item out of the order which didn't qualify for the anniversary discount, checked out, placed the missing one on a separate order with the voucher and asked her to combine both orders with my previous unfulfilled one... I'm hoping to get away with it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Mani time! First up is Emily de Molly Lost in Translation (thermal). I liked this one.
> 
> View attachment 67524
> 
> ...


Very cute!  Love the bright pinks with Cupcake and Illyrian.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't seen much PPU yet.  Good luck with the sale, my eBay stuff isn't shifting either, not much call for shoes during lockdown I guess!



It seems that Girly Bits and Femme Fatale aren't doing PPU, so I'm going to pass. There are a few I like, but not enough to bother, especially if they're from brands I don't buy from already.

I am so mad, MyHermes still haven't collected my packages! I've tried contacting them, but you can't actually speak to a human because it shows that the packages are from Depop. I've managed to find their e-mail address and contacted them, but so far no joy. Depop have been just as useless, so not sure what I can do really. So annoying! I understand that there might be some delays due to Covid-19, but a week is a joke really. I don't want to be selling if I have to go to the post office, so far I've been able to book food deliveries or click+collect, so I've not had to go to the shops in weeks. I'm not risking it for a few quid. I thought this would be an ideal solution, but of course, MyHermes are shit at best of times...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 25, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I loved Blackpool!  Maybe I'll watch it again soon...
> I too like the EP collection (several of them anyway) but I don't need more holos and obviously still broke.  Also not interested in the next Glam releases, money saved yay!  But Lemming have a discount code today so I ordered a few more.  I tried to use the discount code and a $5 dollar reward code but I was right, couldn't do both.  So I took one item out of the order which didn't qualify for the anniversary discount, checked out, placed the missing one on a separate order with the voucher and asked her to combine both orders with my previous unfulfilled one... I'm hoping to get away with it!



Ooh that's cool with the code/voucher! I love it when you can do that. 

Have you received your Illyrians yet? I saw that she had another restock a few days ago, but nothing new, and now the shop is closed again.

No, I don't care for the Glams either. Or anything else at the moment! Still waiting for news on the Tonic collection, but so far nothing. I would like some PfDs and EdMs, but nothing is urgent. I've mostly spent my money on swatchsticks lately!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2020)

Okay, so GB and FF are doing PPU after all, and I love the FF polish. I might get it and get the PfD to go along with it, or maybe Ard As Nails. I just hate it that the exchange rate is still so pants.  

The new Tonic collection is a bit underwhelming, although I've yet to see some proper swatches. I'll probably get a few because Tonic, but I'm not feeling excited about the release. At least they'll stay in stock until the end of the summer, so hopefully I can combine with the next collection. We'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2020)

Some new mani pictures, first up is Tonic Polish Novitiate with Glam Polish Escape Artist. I really liked both of these.










Next is Femme Fatale Thief in the Shadows with Femme Fatale Crystal Stag (one-off sample). These are both quite old (2015 I think), they're really nice though. 










This is ILNP Sirene (H) with Dance Legend Phobos. I'm sure I have several dupes for both of these, but they're both nice.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2020)

Is anyone buying from PPU? I only got 2, the Femme Fatale and PfD. I've just managed to sell a few things on Depop and saw that Different Dimension have 3 cuticle pens for $11.50 (UK price), so I think I'll order those too. Otherwise I've found this theme very underwhelming. Just how many peach polishes do we need???

I'm passing on the new Tonics right now. I was thinking about ordering the FTLOP box and some PfDs, but actually I don't love the box that much, so we'll see what next month's looks like. I do want to get some PfDs at some point soon, but might as well wait until there's a box I like. 

I only bought 5 polishes in April (only April and May PPUs, as the May PPU UK opened yesterday, nothing else). I didn't even feel like I was missing out on anything. Maybe I'm cured???


----------



## boschicka (May 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone buying from PPU? I only got 2, the Femme Fatale and PfD. I've just managed to sell a few things on Depop and saw that Different Dimension have 3 cuticle pens for $11.50 (UK price), so I think I'll order those too. Otherwise I've found this theme very underwhelming. Just how many peach polishes do we need???
> 
> I'm passing on the new Tonics right now. I was thinking about ordering the FTLOP box and some PfDs, but actually I don't love the box that much, so we'll see what next month's looks like. I do want to get some PfDs at some point soon, but might as well wait until there's a box I like.
> 
> I only bought 5 polishes in April (only April and May PPUs, as the May PPU UK opened yesterday, nothing else). I didn't even feel like I was missing out on anything. Maybe I'm cured???


I ordered 4 from PPU. Can't even remember the brands. Three of them essentially the same berry color and nothing all that special about them, but I need to keep buying the same thing over and over again apparently.

I've been meaning to order from PFD too. I love her business model, but it's easier to neglect the brand and push it to the back burner b/c limited items take priority.

As for being cured, I have been shopping less overall. I think the current situation/mood sobers things up and makes some things seem less important? Or perhaps I'm just more exhausted, so care less about chasing products? Whatever the reason, I hope I'm able to maintain it when life returns to new normal.
PS. Congrats on the Depop sales.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh that's cool with the code/voucher! I love it when you can do that.
> 
> Have you received your Illyrians yet? I saw that she had another restock a few days ago, but nothing new, and now the shop is closed again.
> 
> No, I don't care for the Glams either. Or anything else at the moment! Still waiting for news on the Tonic collection, but so far nothing. I would like some PfDs and EdMs, but nothing is urgent. I've mostly spent my money on swatchsticks lately!


My mystery bag delivery has arrived, and I'm pretty pleased with them.  My protos - not so lucky, they "departed transfer airport London" on 13th and haven't heard any more - that usually means customs have them, but not had a card, can't chase with anyone, Royal Mail are saying they've left US but not gone to them yet, it's a massive headache when things disappear at that stage.  I'll do mystery pics soon for you.  I missed the Illyrian restock you mentioned, but I'm not really in the mood for buying Illyrians until the others arrive, unless something spectacular/unmissable is on offer.  
I'm skipping PPU and FTLOP as I thought I would, FTLOP is pretty but nothing I can't live without, only really fancy the PfD, as is so often the case.  PPU has a few pretty polishes I would like to buy but none of the brands are ones I buy regularly and most I have never tried, and my trusted brands haven't put anything up I want - not a surprise, the sweets theme lends itself to colours I just don't wear.  Not impressed with the new Tonics either, though I don't often buy from them.  I did splash out on a few Shleees from their restock yesterday - a bit naughty but I do like them, and I don't often go for an order.  They tend to do a weekly restock with a mix of old and new, and it's usually about 12 colours, most weeks I fancy just one or two, which works out expensive to keep paying their very high shipping costs.  This time I fancied 4, and they had a couple I had my eye on in their "leftover" stock from previous times, so I went for it.  Something to look forward to.  I also heard back from Lemming who are happy to combine shipping on my three orders, so hopefully a few quid back from that.  I didn't like their new collection much so only bought oldies on sale.  Otherwise, I'm on a go-slow with nail polish, which is necessary anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some new mani pictures, first up is Tonic Polish Novitiate with Glam Polish Escape Artist. I really liked both of these.
> 
> View attachment 67564
> 
> ...


I really like all of these polishes!  Favourite is probably Phobos, which I do own but I don't think I've worn it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Is anyone buying from PPU? I only got 2, the Femme Fatale and PfD. I've just managed to sell a few things on Depop and saw that Different Dimension have 3 cuticle pens for $11.50 (UK price), so I think I'll order those too. Otherwise I've found this theme very underwhelming. Just how many peach polishes do we need???
> 
> I'm passing on the new Tonics right now. I was thinking about ordering the FTLOP box and some PfDs, but actually I don't love the box that much, so we'll see what next month's looks like. I do want to get some PfDs at some point soon, but might as well wait until there's a box I like.
> 
> I only bought 5 polishes in April (only April and May PPUs, as the May PPU UK opened yesterday, nothing else). I didn't even feel like I was missing out on anything. Maybe I'm cured???


I fancy a few PfDs too but I might actually hold off till Black Friday, there's usually an incentive then.  
Well done on just 5 in April, I bought 12... all Lemmings.  You're not cured, I've been where you are before, once some nice collections start appearing you'll be straight back on them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I ordered 4 from PPU. Can't even remember the brands. Three of them essentially the same berry color and nothing all that special about them, but I need to keep buying the same thing over and over again apparently.
> 
> I've been meaning to order from PFD too. I love her business model, but it's easier to neglect the brand and push it to the back burner b/c limited items take priority.
> 
> ...


I think we all have our quirks when it comes to buying the same colours over and over, I'm a red with flakies gal myself.  I used to buy all the multichromes, every brand same shift...
I do agree, polish seems more trivial than usual at the moment, and the CV pandemic has left me with much less money to spend.  I too hope I can reign things in, because I just don't have the cash to shop like I used to.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2020)

This week I've been wearing Illyrian Butterflies.  A pig to photograph, I tried to capture the shimmer today with my other hand, so a few odd little pictures.  I've been wearing it for over a week, so minor tipwear might show on some of the last pics I did today!


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I ordered 4 from PPU. Can't even remember the brands. Three of them essentially the same berry color and nothing all that special about them, but I need to keep buying the same thing over and over again apparently.
> 
> I've been meaning to order from PFD too. I love her business model, but it's easier to neglect the brand and push it to the back burner b/c limited items take priority.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Annoyingly I had to refund one of my buyers as she gave up on waiting for Hermes to pick up. Typically they came to collect the other packages the following day! Especially annoying as she bought 3 blushes from me. Ugh. Could've bought 2 polishes for that! Oh well, I did buy the DD cuticle pens though, I like them and at that price it's a really good deal. 

Are you still working? I'm probably more tired than before the lockdown, even though I don't go anywhere and try to do as little housework as possible. Yes, polish just doesn't seem that important right now. I'm also hoping I won't go back to buying loads of polish again, to be honest, I haven't bought much since Black Friday, my total for the last 5 months is only 71 which is really nothing by my standards! (I bought 67 polishes in November alone, hahaha! Although that's not my average, I think I was buying more like 30 a month last year.)


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My mystery bag delivery has arrived, and I'm pretty pleased with them.  My protos - not so lucky, they "departed transfer airport London" on 13th and haven't heard any more - that usually means customs have them, but not had a card, can't chase with anyone, Royal Mail are saying they've left US but not gone to them yet, it's a massive headache when things disappear at that stage.  I'll do mystery pics soon for you.  I missed the Illyrian restock you mentioned, but I'm not really in the mood for buying Illyrians until the others arrive, unless something spectacular/unmissable is on offer.
> I'm skipping PPU and FTLOP as I thought I would, FTLOP is pretty but nothing I can't live without, only really fancy the PfD, as is so often the case.  PPU has a few pretty polishes I would like to buy but none of the brands are ones I buy regularly and most I have never tried, and my trusted brands haven't put anything up I want - not a surprise, the sweets theme lends itself to colours I just don't wear.  Not impressed with the new Tonics either, though I don't often buy from them.  I did splash out on a few Shleees from their restock yesterday - a bit naughty but I do like them, and I don't often go for an order.  They tend to do a weekly restock with a mix of old and new, and it's usually about 12 colours, most weeks I fancy just one or two, which works out expensive to keep paying their very high shipping costs.  This time I fancied 4, and they had a couple I had my eye on in their "leftover" stock from previous times, so I went for it.  Something to look forward to.  I also heard back from Lemming who are happy to combine shipping on my three orders, so hopefully a few quid back from that.  I didn't like their new collection much so only bought oldies on sale.  Otherwise, I'm on a go-slow with nail polish, which is necessary anyway.



Oh no, sorry about your missing package. I did see a photo the other day about how overwhelmed the Royal Mail is, so try not to worry too much yet. 

Ikwym about PPU, I liked the look of another polish that I ended up not buying because it's not from a brand I usually buy from. Although I do have 1 of their polishes, but haven't worn it yet. I thought I might like more this month, but everything is looking a bit samey.

I'm not hugely bowled over by the Tonics, but I don't think there's been many swatches around. I like 6, can't be bothered with the base coats and neons and definitely not that glitter topper! I wasn't that keen on the fall collection either, I guess even with Tonic I won't like everything.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I fancy a few PfDs too but I might actually hold off till Black Friday, there's usually an incentive then.
> Well done on just 5 in April, I bought 12... all Lemmings.  You're not cured, I've been where you are before, once some nice collections start appearing you'll be straight back on them!



I don't think I can wait that long! But I will wait until next month to see if I like the FTLOP box. It's not urgent.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Annoyingly I had to refund one of my buyers as she gave up on waiting for Hermes to pick up. Typically they came to collect the other packages the following day! Especially annoying as she bought 3 blushes from me. Ugh. Could've bought 2 polishes for that! Oh well, I did buy the DD cuticle pens though, I like them and at that price it's a really good deal.
> 
> Are you still working? I'm probably more tired than before the lockdown, even though I don't go anywhere and try to do as little housework as possible. Yes, polish just doesn't seem that important right now. I'm also hoping I won't go back to buying loads of polish again, to be honest, I haven't bought much since Black Friday, my total for the last 5 months is only 71 which is really nothing by my standards! (I bought 67 polishes in November alone, hahaha! Although that's not my average, I think I was buying more like 30 a month last year.)


Oh that is annoying.  Hopefully someone else will come in for them.  
I'm working from home, and keeping pretty busy Mon-Fri, but I don't have all that travel time which is nice (about 3 hours a day).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 4, 2020)

Nebula Mystery Bag:
Fox Fur Nebula, Helix Nebula, Medusa Nebula, always in that order, red flakes Fox Fur, Black Flakes Helix, shifty pink with gold shimmer & holo dust Medusa Nebula:








My individual shots of Medusa were all rubbish, and I've totally failed to catch the shimmer in any of the pics, maybe a hint in the last one!


----------



## Anitacska (May 4, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nebula Mystery Bag:
> Fox Fur Nebula, Helix Nebula, Medusa Nebula, always in that order, red flakes Fox Fur, Black Flakes Helix, shifty pink with gold shimmer & holo dust Medusa Nebula:
> View attachment 67588
> View attachment 67589
> ...



Thank you! I like Fox Fur and Nebula.

Speaking of Illyrian, I saw that she's restocked some polishes. Nothing caught my eye, of course I wouldn't be buying anyway. I have actually spent all my Depop money on perfume.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 5, 2020)

New mani is Pahlish Don't Blink:





If you look closely a couple of the images show the small copper and gold flakies hiding in the bling. I actually really like this, it looks very metallic most of the time and very sparkly in bright lights.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Pahlish Don't Blink:
> View attachment 67595
> View attachment 67596
> View attachment 67597
> ...



Very shiny! I also liked the Illyrian one from last week.


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2020)

I have some manis to show too. First is Quixotic Polish Drops of Dusk with Different Dimension Pixie-lated. I really liked this mani, the Quixotic is so glowy and Different Dimension never disappoints.













Next is Painted Polish Dusk to Dawn. First time I used PP (I think I have 4 of her polishes altogether) and was very happy with it.







Finally, this is Femme Fatale Evil Queen with Pahlish Sunset Firefly. I really loved this mani, Evil Queen is just amazing and the Pahlish is gorgeous too. Definitely my favourite of the 3 manis.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some manis to show too. First is Quixotic Polish Drops of Dusk with Different Dimension Pixie-lated. I really liked this mani, the Quixotic is so glowy and Different Dimension never disappoints.
> 
> View attachment 67599
> 
> ...


Love these!  Especially the Quixotic and Pahlish.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2020)

Nail mail! My April PPU order has arrived, minus the Girly Bits. There's a delay with that and they asked if I want to wait a couple of weeks for the entire order or have the GB sent with my May order. I didn't want to wait, lol. I really like these, although I'm pretty sure I have a couple of polishes similar to the FM, but they're both really pretty and the stamping plate looks really nice too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Nail mail! My April PPU order has arrived, minus the Girly Bits. There's a delay with that and they asked if I want to wait a couple of weeks for the entire order or have the GB sent with my May order. I didn't want to wait, lol. I really like these, although I'm pretty sure I have a couple of polishes similar to the FM, but they're both really pretty and the stamping plate looks really nice too.
> 
> View attachment 67610


Very pretty!  And guess what - I emailed Vanessa yesterday to ask her to get USPS to make enquiries about my protos package (3 1/2 weeks, no movement).
They turned up today!  So yay!  I may have celebrated by buying a few more Illyrians...  what can I say?  I really shouldn't have, and I'm gutted I missed Fifth Element, but I got Crushed, The Chosen One, Penelope and Nova.  I'm not cured apparently.  But they were on sale, so there is that!


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very pretty!  And guess what - I emailed Vanessa yesterday to ask her to get USPS to make enquiries about my protos package (3 1/2 weeks, no movement).
> They turned up today!  So yay!  I may have celebrated by buying a few more Illyrians...  what can I say?  I really shouldn't have, and I'm gutted I missed Fifth Element, but I got Crushed, The Chosen One, Penelope and Nova.  I'm not cured apparently.  But they were on sale, so there is that!



Yay! Which polishes were these? (Just to amke sure I'm up to date on your Illyrian purchases, lol.)

You chose good ones, I quite liked 2 or 3 of those. Hell, why not, you like the polishes, no need to justify them. Certainly not to us. 

I'm definitely not cured and am planning a PfD or Tonic order sometime in the near(ish) future, but I don't feel the urgency right now like I used to. Also trying to be sensible and save some money, just in case... you know.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 7, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! Which polishes were these? (Just to amke sure I'm up to date on your Illyrian purchases, lol.)
> 
> You chose good ones, I quite liked 2 or 3 of those. Hell, why not, you like the polishes, no need to justify them. Certainly not to us.
> 
> I'm definitely not cured and am planning a PfD or Tonic order sometime in the near(ish) future, but I don't feel the urgency right now like I used to. Also trying to be sensible and save some money, just in case... you know.


Lol, it was Wizard, Sensei and Blueberry.  I really thought they were lost!


----------



## Anitacska (May 8, 2020)

I have some more manis to share. First is Emily de Molly Indigo Flow with Bear Pawlish New Baby Bear.







Next is Delush Polish Zombie Hunter. It's a magnetic, so this mai took me for ever to do. It was quite nice, but not that amazing.













Finally, my current mani, CrowsToes Taygate (over black) with Emily de Molly Phoenix Flight over Cynthia Rowley (noname) Bluey purple. The CrowsToes and the Cynthia Rowley were 2013 untrieds. The EdM is a magnetic topper, I really love it, especially those blue flakies!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some more manis to share. First is Emily de Molly Indigo Flow with Bear Pawlish New Baby Bear.
> 
> View attachment 67614
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like the first two best!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2020)

I have some more manis to show. First is Girly Bits Cran-bury the Hatchet with Polished for Days Ostranenie.







Next is Picture Polish Ocean (2013 untried) with Barry M Matte White stamped with Essence Rock My Soul. I also added EP Djinn in a Bottle on top of the accents. The image is from the new EDK Sea Life plate from PPU.










My current mani is Celestial Toucan Play That Game with Different Dimension Queen Narissa. Probably my favourite of the 3 manis.







I haven't bought or received any polishes since PPU. I have some money in my Paypal account and I'm itching to spend it, but I want to buy the new Guerlain Meteorites as well as some more perfumes, so just trying to decide what to buy first. None of the polishes I want right now are limited.


----------



## Beryl (May 14, 2020)

Quite by chance found a Indie nail polish collection on youtube a video by Angela Clayton.She sews lovely dresses and has a ceramics dolls/figurines collection video also worth watching and a nice  bedroom re-do vid.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2020)

Beryl said:


> Quite by chance found a Indie nail polish collection on youtube a video by Angela Clayton.She sews lovely dresses and has a ceramics dolls collection video also worth watching and a nice  bedroom re-do vid.



That's cute, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some more manis to show. First is Girly Bits Cran-bury the Hatchet with Polished for Days Ostranenie.
> 
> View attachment 67641
> 
> ...


These are lovely - really like the ocean mani, and that last DD is really pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2020)

This week's mani is Illyrian Polish Agua Azul:







This is one of those really low coverage polishes, this is at four coats - I have put it on my toppers list to try it that way too, but it's pretty even if 4 coats is a pain!


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week's mani is Illyrian Polish Agua Azul:
> View attachment 67660
> View attachment 67661
> View attachment 67662
> ...



It looks nice, but I often find with Illyrian that they're sheerer than I thought. I pulled one out to wear soon and I already know I will need to put it on top of another polish.


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2020)

Big news, our scaffolding is gone! So nice to be able to fully open and see out of windows after 5 months! Especially in this weather. It's so warm here today. 

Still haven't bought any polish. I'm itching to buy something, but want to wait to maximise shipping discounts, etc. I do like a few from PPU, so I'll probably get 4 or maybe even more. I have sold quite a few things on Depop, so I have some money in my Paypal account. I did buy another perfume though, but hey, I needed a treat!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Big news, our scaffolding is gone! So nice to be able to fully open and see out of windows after 5 months! Especially in this weather. It's so warm here today.
> 
> Still haven't bought any polish. I'm itching to buy something, but want to wait to maximise shipping discounts, etc. I do like a few from PPU, so I'll probably get 4 or maybe even more. I have sold quite a few things on Depop, so I have some money in my Paypal account. I did buy another perfume though, but hey, I needed a treat!


Yay for accessible sunshine!  
I haven't seen much from PPU this month.  
I've got 4 deliveries still pending: a couple of Glams to ship in June, 12 Lemmings not yet shipped (she's been very apologetic about delays due to extra hygiene work plus being a bit weirded out by Covid, I don't mind - at least she communicates!), and Shleee and Illyrian slowing wending their way through the US postal system... Thought those might have hit the UK by now, but they are very slow ATM.


----------



## Anitacska (May 19, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay for accessible sunshine!
> I haven't seen much from PPU this month.
> I've got 4 deliveries still pending: a couple of Glams to ship in June, 12 Lemmings not yet shipped (she's been very apologetic about delays due to extra hygiene work plus being a bit weirded out by Covid, I don't mind - at least she communicates!), and Shleee and Illyrian slowing wending their way through the US postal system... Thought those might have hit the UK by now, but they are very slow ATM.



Sounds like it's probably best if I hold off a bit. Overseas shipping is very slow right now. (Except FedEx, my daughter wanted some Arctic Fox hair dye and we ordered it from the US as it wasn't available in the UK and it arrived within 3 days!)


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2020)

I'm now thinking maybe I should start using my box again and send my nail polish purchases there, since it seems that FedEx is still very fast, and while it would cost more on the whole, I wouldn't have to worry about packages taking 6-8 weeks to arrive from the US. I like a few of the new PfDs and I'm itching to buy something, so I may just do that. I also want some EdMs and her international shipping is very pricey, plus she doesn't mark the packages down.

Not that I have that much money left, I ended up buying another perfume. You see I used to collect (and use, of course) YSL Paris special edition springtime fragrances and I stopped a few years ago, and seem to have missed out on a couple of them. Paris was my very first "adult" fragrance, my then boyfriend bought it for me for Christmas 1994 and I've loved it since. I think I have about 10 different special edition ones (they used to bring them out almost every spring), but I never got the 2016 one. I also repurchased one that I had used up, plus one really old one that I now vaguely recall having 10+ years ago. I also want a couple of Guerlain perfumes (Mon Guerlain Bloom of Rose and a LE Insolence, again, some of my favoruite scents), and the newest Guerlain Meteoritesn pearls. Not that I've worn any make up lately, I hardly leave the house, only go to pick up grocery orders/medication and to take/collect children to/from the ex's.

Anyway, sorry for waffling, I was looking through my perfumes to take my mind off not being able to buy polish, and it's actually been really nice to be able to buy something else other than polish, but now I WANT TO BUY POLISH! Hahaha!

Luckily I'm once again not interested in the new Glam collections, I'm sure she's done a beach collection with the exact same shades minus the flakies. It's always yellow, green, teal, blue, purple, hot pink, coral, etc. Meh.

Femme Fatale is bringing back old shades instead of a new collection and I probably own them already, so I think that's another pass.


----------



## Anitacska (May 22, 2020)

I have some mani pictures to show, first is Butter London Dodgy Barnett (2013 untried) with Leesha's Lacquer Magical Masquerade. I wasn't very keen on either of these, especially the BL.







Next is Tonic Polish Hold Tight with Great Lakes Lacquer Ready for Fall. I loved both these polishes and the overall look. 













This is Tonic Polish Tonicspiracy with Femme Fatale Land of Treats. The Tonic was so bright, it freaked my camera out. It's a very neon yellowish pink (not as blue toned as my camera thought). The picture in the shade is more accurate, but still not quite.







I also did my toe nails with Girly Bits Defying Gravity. Bit messy and my feet are very dry, I think I need to do some deep moisturising.


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2020)

It's very quiet here, hope everyone's okay. I've been so busy, I really envy people with loads of time on their hands during this lockdown. I'm either doing housework or one of my children need something from me the minute I sit down. Last night my youngest noticed loads of tiny spiders on the top floor: in his room, his bathroom and the ceiling of the landing. No idea where they came from, hopefully we don't have an infestation. We spent ages trying to get rid of them last night. He decided to sleep in my bed as he didn't want to wake up to them crawling over him in the night. This morning there didn't seem to be any more around. I checked all the corners of his room and hoovered up, no sign of any nests. Hopefully they came in through the windows and we got them all. Unfortunately we need to keep the windows open as it's been so warm and our house is an oven. 

I have finally bought nail polish! I actually went all out and ordered 14 from PfD. They're going to Stackry, I think it's safer this way. I'll probably order from EdM soon too as she said she's having an anniversary sale soon, and then Tonic when the next collection comes out. I will need to buy from the UK PPU site as they have last month's GB to send with my order, but I don't actually want as many as I thought initially. I think I want the PfD, Nvr Enuff and Ethereal only. I don't normally buy from Ethereal, but this one looks gorgeous. I might get 2 from the FF launch (old discontinued stockist exclusives) that I didn't buy at the time. I'm pretty sure I have a coupon or two.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds like it's probably best if I hold off a bit. Overseas shipping is very slow right now. (Except FedEx, my daughter wanted some Arctic Fox hair dye and we ordered it from the US as it wasn't available in the UK and it arrived within 3 days!)


3 days is impressive!  
I still have zero deliveries - my Illyrians hit customs and I've just had to pay a £14 charge so they're supposedly coming next week, my Shleees have stalled at LAX for over 2 weeks, my Lemmings still haven't shipped - and I've added a couple of the new Glams to my pending delivery.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm now thinking maybe I should start using my box again and send my nail polish purchases there, since it seems that FedEx is still very fast, and while it would cost more on the whole, I wouldn't have to worry about packages taking 6-8 weeks to arrive from the US. I like a few of the new PfDs and I'm itching to buy something, so I may just do that. I also want some EdMs and her international shipping is very pricey, plus she doesn't mark the packages down.
> 
> Not that I have that much money left, I ended up buying another perfume. You see I used to collect (and use, of course) YSL Paris special edition springtime fragrances and I stopped a few years ago, and seem to have missed out on a couple of them. Paris was my very first "adult" fragrance, my then boyfriend bought it for me for Christmas 1994 and I've loved it since. I think I have about 10 different special edition ones (they used to bring them out almost every spring), but I never got the 2016 one. I also repurchased one that I had used up, plus one really old one that I now vaguely recall having 10+ years ago. I also want a couple of Guerlain perfumes (Mon Guerlain Bloom of Rose and a LE Insolence, again, some of my favoruite scents), and the newest Guerlain Meteoritesn pearls. Not that I've worn any make up lately, I hardly leave the house, only go to pick up grocery orders/medication and to take/collect children to/from the ex's.
> 
> ...


FedEx seems like a good option at the moment, I've been trying to stay non-shoppy where possible, so not really worth it for me at the moment.  
Nice to get some cool stuff you love, even if it's not nail polish!  At the moment I'm dying to buy some garden furniture so I can sit outside during lockdown, but I keep holding off - Morph might need more treatment, so a bigg-ish purchase like that feels a bit worrying.  I'm not leaving the house at all except once or twice a month for essentials, outside seating would be soooo nice!  I want to buy PfDs too, trying to hold off till Black Friday but I too WANT them!  I don't like FTLOP this time, and I haven't yet seen PPU for next week, I've been managing not to buy from those for a few months.  I was really undecided about the Glams, probably shouldn't have bought them, but I do have a 2 item order pending, so at least the shipping stays lower, I got the turquoise and teal, plus an older one on sale.  I thought about the deeper purple and the cobalt blue too, but they were casualties of my order trimming!  I'm not sure I really need even what I got, probably have something similar already to be honest.  If I hadn't already got an order open, I'd for sure have skipped them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some mani pictures to show, first is Butter London Dodgy Barnett (2013 untried) with Leesha's Lacquer Magical Masquerade. I wasn't very keen on either of these, especially the BL.
> 
> View attachment 67665
> 
> ...


Nice, I like the shifty Tonic best!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> It's very quiet here, hope everyone's okay. I've been so busy, I really envy people with loads of time on their hands during this lockdown. I'm either doing housework or one of my children need something from me the minute I sit down. Last night my youngest noticed loads of tiny spiders on the top floor: in his room, his bathroom and the ceiling of the landing. No idea where they came from, hopefully we don't have an infestation. We spent ages trying to get rid of them last night. He decided to sleep in my bed as he didn't want to wake up to them crawling over him in the night. This morning there didn't seem to be any more around. I checked all the corners of his room and hoovered up, no sign of any nests. Hopefully they came in through the windows and we got them all. Unfortunately we need to keep the windows open as it's been so warm and our house is an oven.
> 
> I have finally bought nail polish! I actually went all out and ordered 14 from PfD. They're going to Stackry, I think it's safer this way. I'll probably order from EdM soon too as she said she's having an anniversary sale soon, and then Tonic when the next collection comes out. I will need to buy from the UK PPU site as they have last month's GB to send with my order, but I don't actually want as many as I thought initially. I think I want the PfD, Nvr Enuff and Ethereal only. I don't normally buy from Ethereal, but this one looks gorgeous. I might get 2 from the FF launch (old discontinued stockist exclusives) that I didn't buy at the time. I'm pretty sure I have a coupon or two.


Oo, hope your spiders haven't reappeared!  I'm doing well thanks, just not polishing my nails much (and for some reason didn't get the usual notification that there were new posts) so I haven't been on here for a bit.  They're not naked, it's just my manis last forever when I'm not out of the house at all, I think they must chip on keys or something!  I'm still working full time from home, and I am jealous of all the people who have managed to revamp homes and gardens with all their spare time.  We did gut the garden last weekend, hence the urge to buy a bistro set or something so we can use it, that was just because of my garden envy!  At the moment, I try to pop onto our stairs and sit on an upturned box for 20 minutes mid-morning to try to take the prison pallor off me!
I was going to hold off on Glam till I'd seen PPU, but then I just did it, I think they go up for wishlisting tomorrow, nothing I've seen so far on blogs has called to me though, but to be fair I haven't seen many of them.  
I'm thoroughly jealous of your PfD order!


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> 3 days is impressive!
> I still have zero deliveries - my Illyrians hit customs and I've just had to pay a £14 charge so they're supposedly coming next week, my Shleees have stalled at LAX for over 2 weeks, my Lemmings still haven't shipped - and I've added a couple of the new Glams to my pending delivery.



Oh that's a shame about the Illyrians. It's weird that Lemming hasn't shipped yet, don't they get pickups anyway? She shouldn't be selling if she's not delivering, she could just close her website until she's ready to fulfill the orders. 

I see Illyrian hasn't done a restock lately. Didn't she say she was doing them every 2 weeks? Weird. Not that I would order, but I like to see what's available.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> FedEx seems like a good option at the moment, I've been trying to stay non-shoppy where possible, so not really worth it for me at the moment.
> Nice to get some cool stuff you love, even if it's not nail polish!  At the moment I'm dying to buy some garden furniture so I can sit outside during lockdown, but I keep holding off - Morph might need more treatment, so a bigg-ish purchase like that feels a bit worrying.  I'm not leaving the house at all except once or twice a month for essentials, outside seating would be soooo nice!  I want to buy PfDs too, trying to hold off till Black Friday but I too WANT them!  I don't like FTLOP this time, and I haven't yet seen PPU for next week, I've been managing not to buy from those for a few months.  I was really undecided about the Glams, probably shouldn't have bought them, but I do have a 2 item order pending, so at least the shipping stays lower, I got the turquoise and teal, plus an older one on sale.  I thought about the deeper purple and the cobalt blue too, but they were casualties of my order trimming!  I'm not sure I really need even what I got, probably have something similar already to be honest.  If I hadn't already got an order open, I'd for sure have skipped them.



I don't like the FTLOP either. I was worried I might do as I'd just placed a PfD order, but other than the PfD I'm not keen and even that is okay, but not worth hunting down second hand. 

We could do with some nice garden furniture, only have some white plastic chairs (that are really dirty atm) and a table that's full of crap and old potted plants (mostly dead). Should probably clean the chairs at least, but in all fairness, our garden is southwest facing and it gets really hot in this weather, so don't think anyone really wants to sit outside. Better off putting a blanket on the lawn in the shade. That's my excuse for not cleaning the chairs anyway, hahaha!

I do need to buy a new rotary airer though as my 19-year-old one has rusted away and the bottom of the pole broke off, so now it only goes up chest high which is awkward and doesn't allow for bedding to be hung out. I was going to order one from Argos, but waited too long and it's now out of stock or only available for pick up, and I really don't want to go out to collect it. Also it's 50 quid. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, hope your spiders haven't reappeared!  I'm doing well thanks, just not polishing my nails much (and for some reason didn't get the usual notification that there were new posts) so I haven't been on here for a bit.  They're not naked, it's just my manis last forever when I'm not out of the house at all, I think they must chip on keys or something!  I'm still working full time from home, and I am jealous of all the people who have managed to revamp homes and gardens with all their spare time.  We did gut the garden last weekend, hence the urge to buy a bistro set or something so we can use it, that was just because of my garden envy!  At the moment, I try to pop onto our stairs and sit on an upturned box for 20 minutes mid-morning to try to take the prison pallor off me!
> I was going to hold off on Glam till I'd seen PPU, but then I just did it, I think they go up for wishlisting tomorrow, nothing I've seen so far on blogs has called to me though, but to be fair I haven't seen many of them.
> I'm thoroughly jealous of your PfD order!



No more spiders thankfully.  Well, we've found another 6 or so over the last few days, but nothing for a day or two now. They must have come in from outside as if there was a nest somewhere, I'm sure there'd be more. But they were tiny little things, like ants, so it wasn't too gross.  

My nails chip within 2 days no matter what. They're in a shocking state too, nails that weren't peeling started to peel again and the already peeling ones are worse than ever. I don't know if it's down to my basecoat (I've been using Tonic French Undies since I can't get Nailtiques atm, and somebody said it made her nails peel too) or more frequent handwashing (I don't usually use handsoap unless my hands are filthy or greasy, but now with the virus I obviously do) and sanitising, but they just look awful. I have bought some nails & hair vitamin supplements from Tesco and just ordered OPI Nail Envy, so hopefully that'll help. My hair has been falling out a lot too, so maybe I have some deficiency. I do have underactive thyroid, but that's under control with medication and it's not a new thing.


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2020)

I have well and truly fallen off the wagon now, I ordered from EdM too as she had her anniversary sale. Only 20%, but with free shipping to Stackry it was worth buying, plus she had some mystery sample trios for $15 per 3, so i got 2 of those too. Again I hadn't bought from her since last year, so I had a big backlog. But I figured I might as well with the deals and Stackry in use again. I will wait until the next Tonic collection before I order from them too. 

I will post some manis in a bit, it's quiet here at the moment, my older two are at their dad's and my youngest is in his "tower".


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2020)

First mani is Frenzy Polish We're All Mad Here with Topshop Asher & Fire (2013 untried):







Next is Lacquer Lust Tanzanite with Illyrian Magic Charm. The Lacquer Lust was nearly a one coater and the Illyrian is so pretty. Really loved this mani. 







This is Femme Fatale Arrival of Venus with Hits MTV Collection Rainbow Party (2013 untried)







Next is Layla Coffee Love (2013 untried) with FUN Lacquer Storm. Ugh, I hated this. They seemed much closer in colour when I swatched them, but completely different on the nails. Also they Layla is so hard to work with and shows off every little imperfection (and I have a lot). The FUN was okay, but not with the Layla.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2020)

I was thinking... Lemming Lacquer takes part in PPU every month, so how come they're able to ship their stuff to PPU, but not fulfil other orders? Bit odd. 

I ordered 2 Femme Fatales last night, cost me a grand total of £9. Not including shipping and customs, but they don't normally add up to much. 

I'm pretty sure I'm only buying 3 from PPU, I like a few others, but none of them feel like must haves.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that's a shame about the Illyrians. It's weird that Lemming hasn't shipped yet, don't they get pickups anyway? She shouldn't be selling if she's not delivering, she could just close her website until she's ready to fulfill the orders.
> 
> I see Illyrian hasn't done a restock lately. Didn't she say she was doing them every 2 weeks? Weird. Not that I would order, but I like to see what's available.


Yes, massively hacked off about the Illyrians, she marked it as $20, I would have expected the bill from customs to be a bit smaller... eg turn it to £16, 20% = £3.20 plus £8 handling but it was a couple of pounds higher than that.  Hey ho, no arguing with customs 
She's definitely gone AWOL again too, no contact on FB for weeks, no restocks...
Lemming lady has posted today again about having issues with depression plus getting stocks of bottles etc being difficult, my order shipped a few days ago and is moving through US at the moment.  I also contacted Shleee as my order hasn't moved for over two weeks, she blamed delays at airports and said I should wait a while, hopefully they'll get here in the end.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I don't like the FTLOP either. I was worried I might do as I'd just placed a PfD order, but other than the PfD I'm not keen and even that is okay, but not worth hunting down second hand.
> 
> We could do with some nice garden furniture, only have some white plastic chairs (that are really dirty atm) and a table that's full of crap and old potted plants (mostly dead). Should probably clean the chairs at least, but in all fairness, our garden is southwest facing and it gets really hot in this weather, so don't think anyone really wants to sit outside. Better off putting a blanket on the lawn in the shade. That's my excuse for not cleaning the chairs anyway, hahaha!
> 
> I do need to buy a new rotary airer though as my 19-year-old one has rusted away and the bottom of the pole broke off, so now it only goes up chest high which is awkward and doesn't allow for bedding to be hung out. I was going to order one from Argos, but waited too long and it's now out of stock or only available for pick up, and I really don't want to go out to collect it. Also it's 50 quid. Meh.


FTLOP is the least appealing I've seen in ages!  And PPU isn't doing anything for me either, I like a few, but not enough to order them.  The Great Lakes is the only one really tempting me.  Dreamland and Alchemy quite nice, PfD pretty but another green isn't really what I lust after!
Garden furniture would be nice, but another hefty vet bill this week says not for a while.  Plus the weather's not what it was, so not too much of a hardship to wait.  And my laptop has started playing up, could be a repair or replace soon, devastated  
£50  sounds expensive for an airer, these things are always annoying to replace.  I'm trying to avoid the outdoors too, I feel that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> No more spiders thankfully.  Well, we've found another 6 or so over the last few days, but nothing for a day or two now. They must have come in from outside as if there was a nest somewhere, I'm sure there'd be more. But they were tiny little things, like ants, so it wasn't too gross.
> 
> My nails chip within 2 days no matter what. They're in a shocking state too, nails that weren't peeling started to peel again and the already peeling ones are worse than ever. I don't know if it's down to my basecoat (I've been using Tonic French Undies since I can't get Nailtiques atm, and somebody said it made her nails peel too) or more frequent handwashing (I don't usually use handsoap unless my hands are filthy or greasy, but now with the virus I obviously do) and sanitising, but they just look awful. I have bought some nails & hair vitamin supplements from Tesco and just ordered OPI Nail Envy, so hopefully that'll help. My hair has been falling out a lot too, so maybe I have some deficiency. I do have underactive thyroid, but that's under control with medication and it's not a new thing.


Glad spiders haven't taken over your house!  Hope your supplements help with hair and nails xx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have well and truly fallen off the wagon now, I ordered from EdM too as she had her anniversary sale. Only 20%, but with free shipping to Stackry it was worth buying, plus she had some mystery sample trios for $15 per 3, so i got 2 of those too. Again I hadn't bought from her since last year, so I had a big backlog. But I figured I might as well with the deals and Stackry in use again. I will wait until the next Tonic collection before I order from them too.
> 
> I will post some manis in a bit, it's quiet here at the moment, my older two are at their dad's and my youngest is in his "tower".


I had a look at the EdM sale, the mystery bags were sold out though so I skipped the rest - would probably have fallen if the red bags were still available, she does nice reds.  And though there are a few of her nice multichromes and flakies that I've had a small fancy for, 20% wasn't enough to get me hooked in.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> First mani is Frenzy Polish We're All Mad Here with Topshop Asher & Fire (2013 untried):
> 
> View attachment 67687
> 
> ...


Lovely, I like your green mani, and LOVE Magic Charm.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, massively hacked off about the Illyrians, she marked it as $20, I would have expected the bill from customs to be a bit smaller... eg turn it to £16, 20% = £3.20 plus £8 handling but it was a couple of pounds higher than that.  Hey ho, no arguing with customs
> She's definitely gone AWOL again too, no contact on FB for weeks, no restocks...
> Lemming lady has posted today again about having issues with depression plus getting stocks of bottles etc being difficult, my order shipped a few days ago and is moving through US at the moment.  I also contacted Shleee as my order hasn't moved for over two weeks, she blamed delays at airports and said I should wait a while, hopefully they'll get here in the end.



Customs are always annoying, especially when they seem higher than you expected. 

Hope your packages will arrive soon. My PfDs are now at Stackry, but my EdM tracking has been saying pre-shipment for 3 days, yet some people have already received theirs. I ordered pretty quickly, so should've been one of the first orders to be sent out. Hope it's just a tracking issue.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> FTLOP is the least appealing I've seen in ages!  And PPU isn't doing anything for me either, I like a few, but not enough to order them.  The Great Lakes is the only one really tempting me.  Dreamland and Alchemy quite nice, PfD pretty but another green isn't really what I lust after!
> Garden furniture would be nice, but another hefty vet bill this week says not for a while.  Plus the weather's not what it was, so not too much of a hardship to wait.  And my laptop has started playing up, could be a repair or replace soon, devastated
> £50  sounds expensive for an airer, these things are always annoying to replace.  I'm trying to avoid the outdoors too, I feel that!



I cleaned my garden chairs! Just in time for the weather to turn pants, lol. Oh well, at least it's done. I ordered and picked up the airer from Argos (it's in my local Sainsbury's and I had to go pick up my son's prescription anyway). Yes, sadly it was £50, but it seemed to be the standard price for a 4 arm rotary airer. Oh well, needed it, so not much I can do about it. My spending last 2 months has really low as I mostly only bought food, so I've actually saved some money for a change! I only just filled up my car with petrol last Friday for the first time since before the lockdown. I only drive to Sainsbury's locally and to the one 10 minutes' drive away for my click+collect order, plus to the ex's and he lives 3 minutes away. 

Sorry to hear about the vet bill and your laptop, hope neither is serious.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a look at the EdM sale, the mystery bags were sold out though so I skipped the rest - would probably have fallen if the red bags were still available, she does nice reds.  And though there are a few of her nice multichromes and flakies that I've had a small fancy for, 20% wasn't enough to get me hooked in.



With the US free shipping and the cheap mystery bags it was worth it for me, but I do love EdM very much, so I was happy to spend a bit.

I only got 3 from PPU as planned: PfD, Nvr Enuff and Ethereal. My May order is due next week, hope they don't forget the Girly Bits they owe me from April.

I'm thinking of buying another Helmer as my storage is very full again. Even though I'm not buying loads nowadays, once I receive my Stackry package, I won't be able to fit my new polishes in their brands' current drawers. I want to move all the brands that I only have a few polishes from out of the Alexes and into the new Helmer and have the other brands properly sorted in the Alexes. Especially Tonics, PfDs, EdMs, but there are a good few other brands that I have 100+ from and would like to store them in their own dedicated drawers. After rearranging a few times, everything is a bit out of place at the moment. Ideally I would love another Alex, but I don't plan on buying another 1000 polishes to fill it up and it's so expensive, especially with delivery. It would be £135 delivered as opposed to £39 for the Helmer.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely, I like your green mani, and LOVE Magic Charm.



Thanks. I was surprised by that Frenzy, I didn't think I'd like it as much as I did. Magic Charm is gorgeous, but once again it was really sheer, I did 2 coats over the Lacquer Lust to make it pop.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2020)

Here are some mani pictures, first up is KBShimmer Better Lake Than Never with Femme Fatale Horrorland. I liked both polishes, but the KBShimmer was so glowy!










Next is Emily de Molly Poser with Enchanted Polish Tenderheart (2013 untried)







This is Colors by Llarowe Rapture with Topshop 3D (2013 untried)







Finally, this is Emily de Molly Made of Emotion with Darling Diva Baby Got Back (2013 untried). I really liked this one. Interestingly the EdM is almost identical to the Girly Bits that I have on my toes, so I had matching mani/pedi for 2 days. Not that anyone could see it as it's really cold here now, so not flip flop weather anymore.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2020)

Nail mail! My tiny May PPU order (plus the Girly Bits from April). I forgot to include the 3 cuticle pens I got from Different Dimension. 




Still waiting for the my 2 EPs and 1 FF from the HHC group buy, but the organiser hasn't been brave enough to venture to the post office yet. I can't blame her.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I was surprised by that Frenzy, I didn't think I'd like it as much as I did. Magic Charm is gorgeous, but once again it was really sheer, I did 2 coats over the Lacquer Lust to make it pop.


I think I own one Frenzy, never worn it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures, first up is KBShimmer Better Lake Than Never with Femme Fatale Horrorland. I liked both polishes, but the KBShimmer was so glowy!
> 
> View attachment 67700
> 
> ...


These are all cool but the first one is amazing - I adore both polishes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Nail mail! My tiny May PPU order (plus the Girly Bits from April). I forgot to include the 3 cuticle pens I got from Different Dimension.
> 
> View attachment 67714
> 
> ...


Very sweet!  I didn't realise you still hadn't had your EPs, that's quite a wait, though understandable.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2020)

Current mani is Illyrian Polish Amulet:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 11, 2020)

So sadly my Lemmings got stopped at customs, VAT £4, parcelforce charge £12!!!
Very annoying, but my first message I thought they were destroying them so a step up from that.  My guess is that maybe smaller orders won't be stopped, but it is just a guess.  Always good to at least know to expect fees though, it can make a difference whether to order.
Meanwhile Shleees have been stopped at LAX for a month now.  Glams have shipped from the US which is a start to the process, but I think UK person is a bit wary of PO visits so I guess it will be a while till they arrive.  No idea what's happening with Illyrian, it's all gone quiet over there.  Thankfully I'm all up to date with those orders.  And in all honesty, Morpheus is wiping me out financially now, just spent another £150, savings all gone and he's still ill.  It's very stressful, and polish won't be a priority for a while I guess.  Laptop dead now, I have a work one which I'm using now but I have no idea when I can afford to take mine for repair.  Garden furniture - on indefinite hold too.  Changed his name to Money Pit.  Anyway, sorry to whine on, but on the plus side, I've just been told don't have to go back to the office till September, working from home rules!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very sweet!  I didn't realise you still hadn't had your EPs, that's quite a wait, though understandable.



I asked her to hold my January order to combine with future ones, and then lockdown happened. I actually thought EP was going to do more polishes for HHC, but she only did 4. Oh well, it's not like I don't have enough polishes.

Especially as I just placed another order with EdM. I really liked one of the LE polishes she's just released, so ordered that and another 4 of the new ones. Having my Stackry box open is very dangerous...

Tonic is having a clearout sale on Sunday, but I don't think the newest collection will be discounted. I was told there will be a new collection towards the end of the month, so I guess I'll probably wait until then. Unless she has some protos or samples included in the sale too...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So sadly my Lemmings got stopped at customs, VAT £4, parcelforce charge £12!!!
> Very annoying, but my first message I thought they were destroying them so a step up from that.  My guess is that maybe smaller orders won't be stopped, but it is just a guess.  Always good to at least know to expect fees though, it can make a difference whether to order.
> Meanwhile Shleees have been stopped at LAX for a month now.  Glams have shipped from the US which is a start to the process, but I think UK person is a bit wary of PO visits so I guess it will be a while till they arrive.  No idea what's happening with Illyrian, it's all gone quiet over there.  Thankfully I'm all up to date with those orders.  And in all honesty, Morpheus is wiping me out financially now, just spent another £150, savings all gone and he's still ill.  It's very stressful, and polish won't be a priority for a while I guess.  Laptop dead now, I have a work one which I'm using now but I have no idea when I can afford to take mine for repair.  Garden furniture - on indefinite hold too.  Changed his name to Money Pit.  Anyway, sorry to whine on, but on the plus side, I've just been told don't have to go back to the office till September, working from home rules!



Sorry about the customs, bloody hell, £12 is taking the piss! 

Also boo to all the expenses, but mainly to Morpheus being ill. Poor cat.  On the upside, weather's been pants, so wouldn't be sitting out in the garden anyway. But seriously, hope things improve, both healthwise and financially.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 12, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry about the customs, bloody hell, £12 is taking the piss!
> 
> Also boo to all the expenses, but mainly to Morpheus being ill. Poor cat.  On the upside, weather's been pants, so wouldn't be sitting out in the garden anyway. But seriously, hope things improve, both healthwise and financially.


Thanks Anita, I thought £12 was outrageous, but no options.  Sorry, been a bit moany about money recently!  But Morph has us very worried.  His bowels are completely out of control, we got a hyperthyroidism diagnosis, so he'll be on that medication forever, but now we need to stop our house being permanently coated in poo, he's now on steroids as of yesterday, if they don't work we're out of options as I've no more cash for expensive treatments.  It's massively sad, I love my baby boy.  I'm furious with our vets, they did another extortionate blood test this week, completely unnecessary as they failed to check for anything except his protein levels, the same as they did the last twice they saw him, thought they were looking for cancer or bowel disease, soooo upset with them.  We'd only gone in to get the steroids they suggested last time (at least they're cheap, he may be on those for life too).  He's dropped from about 4kg to 2.3kg, got it up to 2.5 yesterday, hope that's a good sign...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 12, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, I thought £12 was outrageous, but no options.  Sorry, been a bit moany about money recently!  But Morph has us very worried.  His bowels are completely out of control, we got a hyperthyroidism diagnosis, so he'll be on that medication forever, but now we need to stop our house being permanently coated in poo, he's now on steroids as of yesterday, if they don't work we're out of options as I've no more cash for expensive treatments.  It's massively sad, I love my baby boy.  I'm furious with our vets, they did another extortionate blood test this week, completely unnecessary as they failed to check for anything except his protein levels, the same as they did the last twice they saw him, thought they were looking for cancer or bowel disease, soooo upset with them.  We'd only gone in to get the steroids they suggested last time (at least they're cheap, he may be on those for life too).  He's dropped from about 4kg to 2.3kg, got it up to 2.5 yesterday, hope that's a good sign...



Oh no, poor Morpheus. Hope the steroids will help.

I'm a bit worried about Paws, he's still pulling his hair out, but otherwise he seems okay. Not sure if I should take him to the vets or not. I don't want to stress him out unnecessary.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2020)

I see Illyrian is having another restock, but it's all older stuff. Does she not make new polishes anymore? Boring!

Tonic have announced the sale details, as I thought, the newest collection won't be discounted and everything else I already have or didn't want in the first place. They will have $18 mystery duos consisting of one proto and one HTF polish, but again, most of the HTF polishes listed I either already have or don't want. There's one that would be brilliant, but there's a one in 95 chance of getting that and I'd rather not end up with polishes that I didn't want. I know Tonics still sell well, but with the shipping and consolidation fee and another shipping cost it's just not worth it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, poor Morpheus. Hope the steroids will help.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about Paws, he's still pulling his hair out, but otherwise he seems okay. Not sure if I should take him to the vets or not. I don't want to stress him out unnecessary.


Thanks Anita, he's now up to 2.73kg, they seem to be working, and he's not soiling all over the house, just on the hall floor really, a vast improvement.  
So sorry to hear about Paws, I know how you feel - I guess it sounds like stress?  Have you tried Feliway?  I did use it once, not sure it helped but might be worth a try.  Give him a hug from me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I see Illyrian is having another restock, but it's all older stuff. Does she not make new polishes anymore? Boring!
> 
> Tonic have announced the sale details, as I thought, the newest collection won't be discounted and everything else I already have or didn't want in the first place. They will have $18 mystery duos consisting of one proto and one HTF polish, but again, most of the HTF polishes listed I either already have or don't want. There's one that would be brilliant, but there's a one in 95 chance of getting that and I'd rather not end up with polishes that I didn't want. I know Tonics still sell well, but with the shipping and consolidation fee and another shipping cost it's just not worth it.


Yeah, looked at the Illyrian list today - absolutely nothing I want, so relieved as I couldn't afford anything anyway, might have pushed the boat out if the one I really want had been included, but it wasn't.  I literally have almost everything listed, and those I don't have I never really wanted - there are one or two I might have added to an order if I really wanted one, but that's all.  Shame you can't get the specific Tonics you want, but those are very poor odds!  Money saved though, all good!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2020)

In other news, my Shleees arrived today, they didn't budge for a month and then appeared in 2 days.  And there was a cock up with my customs payment for Lemmings, I made payment and expected delivery yesterday, but the payment was only showing as pending on my cc and the screen it went to when I made payment was access denied.  I emailed but got no response yet.  I checked tracking and they said awaiting payment.  Anyhow, the pending payment has now disappeared, so I've paid again today, hopefully they won't take the money twice!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, he's now up to 2.73kg, they seem to be working, and he's not soiling all over the house, just on the hall floor really, a vast improvement.
> So sorry to hear about Paws, I know how you feel - I guess it sounds like stress?  Have you tried Feliway?  I did use it once, not sure it helped but might be worth a try.  Give him a hug from me!



That sounds much better!

We tried Feliway, but it didn't seem to make a difference. I don't know why it would be stress, the building work has been finished for weeks now and even the scaffolding is gone. I suspect it might be to do with his tooth that had to be pulled out as it's always only on that side. I wonder if it feels weird to have the gap and he has trouble with grooming? But it's been around 6 months since his tooth was removed, you'd think he'd have gotten used to it by now. He does pull the funniest "pirate" face sometimes, he pulls his gum up on that side and looks all grumpy, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> In other news, my Shleees arrived today, they didn't budge for a month and then appeared in 2 days.  And there was a cock up with my customs payment for Lemmings, I made payment and expected delivery yesterday, but the payment was only showing as pending on my cc and the screen it went to when I made payment was access denied.  I emailed but got no response yet.  I checked tracking and they said awaiting payment.  Anyhow, the pending payment has now disappeared, so I've paid again today, hopefully they won't take the money twice!



Hurray for Shleees! Hope they were worth the wait. Hope the payment for the Lemmings is now sorted and you'll get them soon.

Tonic is now going to be stocked at RC. I still refuse to buy from her, would rather pay the customs or use my Stackry box. Girly Bits will also stock them, but her shipping is quite pricey, although that way I might escape customs. Will have to think about it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's your weekly mani post. First up is Claire's Tear Drops with Colors by Llarowe Ho, Ho, Ho, It's Santa LaRowe. Wasn't a big fan of either of these polishes.







Next is Glam Polish It's Showtime! with CrowsToes Betelgeuse. I really liked this mani, both polishes are amazing, although the CrowsToes was a bit bumpy, I think it could've done with some thinning.













This is Glam Polish There's No Business Like Showbusiness with Naild It Lilac Electra (2013 untried). Not sure why my pictures are fuzzy. I liked the Glam, but not the Naild' It.







Next is Fair Maiden Rapunchel with Lilypad Lacquer Whimsical. I really loved both of these polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 14, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here's your weekly mani post. First up is Claire's Tear Drops with Colors by Llarowe Ho, Ho, Ho, It's Santa LaRowe. Wasn't a big fan of either of these polishes.
> 
> View attachment 67727
> 
> ...


I like these!  I really like the blue Llarowe, it's not one I have but it looks cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 14, 2020)

Newest mani is Beauty UK Olympic Bronze:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like these!  I really like the blue Llarowe, it's not one I have but it looks cute!



Thanks. The CbL is a sheer blue tinted topper with flakies. It shifts quite well in the bottle, but not on the nail.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2020)

I didn't order from Tonic, it just wasn't worth it for me. I did however order a Helmer, so I can rearrange my polishes and make space for the new ones coming from Stackry next month. There's a 3.5 week wait time, so it will only get here on the 9th July. Depending on Tonic restock, I should have my Stackry stuff mid-July.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 19, 2020)

My HHC group buy order has finally arrived. I love EP Because the most.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 20, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. The CbL is a sheer blue tinted topper with flakies. It shifts quite well in the bottle, but not on the nail.


Ah, I know the feeling of disappointment - bottles can be so deceiving!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 20, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't order from Tonic, it just wasn't worth it for me. I did however order a Helmer, so I can rearrange my polishes and make space for the new ones coming from Stackry next month. There's a 3.5 week wait time, so it will only get here on the 9th July. Depending on Tonic restock, I should have my Stackry stuff mid-July.


Yay for a new helmer, I still have one waiting to be built - I need to clear some space to put it, so far unsuccessfully.  Shame about Tonics.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 20, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My HHC group buy order has finally arrived. I love EP Because the most.
> 
> View attachment 67746


Fabulous, love both of those EPs!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay for a new helmer, I still have one waiting to be built - I need to clear some space to put it, so far unsuccessfully.  Shame about Tonics.



Eh, it's fine, the Tonics were very limited and I only really wanted 2 of the possible LE polishes available. The odds were way against me. Hopefully there'll be a new collection soon, so I can send it to Stackry.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fabulous, love both of those EPs!



I like them both, but Let It Be is less interesting. But I guess it's red, so it's more your kind of polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 21, 2020)

This time around I'm wearing Rimmel Movie Star:



I tried a couple of different toppers with it but gave up because they were making it less attractive rather than more.  Every time I wear a Rimmel polish I'm reminded how much I love their brushes - short, wide, curved, makes polishing soooo easy!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> This time around I'm wearing Rimmel Movie Star:
> View attachment 67750
> View attachment 67749
> 
> I tried a couple of different toppers with it but gave up because they were making it less attractive rather than more.  Every time I wear a Rimmel polish I'm reminded how much I love their brushes - short, wide, curved, makes polishing soooo easy!



This is a nice red! I only have a handful of Rimmel polishes, can't remember what the brush is like. I'm not a huge fan of wide brushes, but if they're tapered, that's okay. My favourite ones are the EdM and Glam ones. I'm a messy painter, so appreciate thinner brushes.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2020)

Here are a few of my recent manis, first up is Sally Hansen Amber Ruby (2013 untried) with Starrily Sleepy Hollow, both over black. They were okay, but as usual, the Sally Hansen didn't dry properly, so it ended up with pillow marks. I usually don't even go to bed for 3-4 hours after painting my nails!










Next is Tonic Polish Multichrome Mademoiselle with Emily de Molly This Moment.













This is Glam Polish A Little Less Conversation with Powder Perfect Fallen Star. The Glam was more green than teal, so the picture where my fingers are more yellow is the more colour accurate one.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2020)

My new Helmer is here. It wasn't supposed to come for another 2 weeks. But I've decided to leave the rearranging for now. I'd been meaning to sort out my son's old room and turn it into a spare room / storage space, so I need to do that first. I can now get into the garage and move things between us and the ex's, and I'm pretty sure the charity shops have reopened too, so I can take the unwanted stuff there. Plus my Stackry box won't be emptied out for another 3 weeks anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few of my recent manis, first up is Sally Hansen Amber Ruby (2013 untried) with Starrily Sleepy Hollow, both over black. They were okay, but as usual, the Sally Hansen didn't dry properly, so it ended up with pillow marks. I usually don't even go to bed for 3-4 hours after painting my nails!
> 
> View attachment 67757
> 
> ...


Slow drying polishes are so annoying!  However, it's a beautiful mani, maybe leave it 5 hours next time!  The others are very pretty too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My new Helmer is here. It wasn't supposed to come for another 2 weeks. But I've decided to leave the rearranging for now. I'd been meaning to sort out my son's old room and turn it into a spare room / storage space, so I need to do that first. I can now get into the garage and move things between us and the ex's, and I'm pretty sure the charity shops have reopened too, so I can take the unwanted stuff there. Plus my Stackry box won't be emptied out for another 3 weeks anyway.


Oo, that was fast!  I was looking at their garden furniture a while back and it showed a long lead time for delivery too, obviously not looking now of course.  A spare room with lots of storage space sounds like a good thing for your collection!  I could do with one of those!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Slow drying polishes are so annoying!  However, it's a beautiful mani, maybe leave it 5 hours next time!  The others are very pretty too.



At that rate I'll never go to bed, lol! I ususally do my nails around midnight - 1 am, then fall asleep on the sofa in front of the telly and go to bed sometime around 4-5 am. With 3 teenagers in the house we're on a late cycle, I usually only get up around 9 am. Thank god the ex has the dog, I don't think I could handle being up early to walk him every day. Last night one of the cats was out until 1.30 am, so I had to wait up for him to come in.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, that was fast!  I was looking at their garden furniture a while back and it showed a long lead time for delivery too, obviously not looking now of course.  A spare room with lots of storage space sounds like a good thing for your collection!  I could do with one of those!



Yeah, the delivery day was 9th July when I placed the order! Then suddenly I got an e-mail to say it was coming. 

Sadly, the spare room isn't for my collection. It will have to take all the stuff that we had up in the attic that are currently over at the ex's. Not even sure if it'll all fit, the room is tiny (hence my son needing a bigger room). But I want to sort that out first, so I don't feel guilty about spending ages sorting out my collection. It's been 3 months and still haven't done it. We got started yesterday, but then he got distracted by some old toys he had in there and spent half the afternoon playing with them, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a few more manis (and a pedi!) to show. First is Sally Hansen 02 Crystal Opal (2013 untried, over black) with Illyrian Polish Mixed Emotions. I put the Illyrian over the Sally Hansen as yet again it seemed a bit sheer to use on its own. I do love it though! Of course the SH didn't dry properly again, and by the time the sun came out, it has tipwear, but I wanted to enclose those pictures anyway as the Illyrian was so pretty in the sun!













Next is Emily de Molly Embellished Response with Zoya Solange (2013 untried, with topcoat because I hate the texture).







On my toes is Tonic Polish Sophia!




Finally it's Tonic Polish High Tide with Femme Fatale Tidal Stars. Both are more green/teal than my pictures show, the Tonic in particular has a strong green to pink shimmer, but my camera didn't think it was important enough to bother with.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2020)

So it looks like the new Tonic collection isn't going to be out for another 2 weeks, by which time I have to empty my Stackry box. So I guess I'll either have it sent here or wait until there's enough stuff to go to my box again. I nearly bought the 6 I want from the latest collection, but then I saw that Cupcake Polish has a 30% sale and I bought 6 from there instead. 

Not sure if I should order anything from PPU. I passed on Bats Full of Shame, but if I remember correctly, Anne, you have that one. I also quite like the Ethereal and Alchemy, maybe the Blush too, but not sure if I should spend on polishes I "quite like". 

Luckily I don't want anything from Femme Fatale this month, not keen on the FTLOP box and only like one or two of the new Glams, but not enough to bother with ordering. 

I should probably save my money as I finally made it to the dentist (I have a loose tooth) and it looks like it might have to come out and then I'll need a double crown or an implant. So far it's cost me £90 to see the dentist and the hygienist, and then I'll have to go back in 2 weeks to see if the gum has tightened up around the tooth enough. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So it looks like the new Tonic collection isn't going to be out for another 2 weeks, by which time I have to empty my Stackry box. So I guess I'll either have it sent here or wait until there's enough stuff to go to my box again. I nearly bought the 6 I want from the latest collection, but then I saw that Cupcake Polish has a 30% sale and I bought 6 from there instead.
> 
> Not sure if I should order anything from PPU. I passed on Bats Full of Shame, but if I remember correctly, Anne, you have that one. I also quite like the Ethereal and Alchemy, maybe the Blush too, but not sure if I should spend on polishes I "quite like".
> 
> ...


Hi Anita, I do have Bats Full of Shame, don't think I'll be ordering from PPU either - don't see any of the ones I regret skipping.
Hope the tooth is OK x


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 7, 2020)

I spent the last weekend sorting out the spare room and it turns out we didn't have as much crap as I thought. So I managed to fit everything in the large wardrobe and in bags under the bed. I had enough space to move my rainbow drawers in there, they were in the way in my bedroom, so this is great. 




It has mostly mainstream polishes except some overflow Enchanteds, also Vapids and WingDusts. This weekend I aim to put my new Helmer together and then start rearanging my polishes. 

Still no news on the Tonics, but PfD had a small sale yesterday and listed mystery bags with PPU/FTLOP overpours. I got 2 bags and put a note to request 4 polishes I'd really like. She said no guarantees, but it felt like she was saying it as she's only allowed to sell them as mysteries. Otherwise why would she say you can put a note with requests? Well, I hope I get those 4. The 2 bags contain 6, so I might get duplicates, but PfDs are quite easy to sell, and a bag of 3 was only $25 anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2020)

Nail mail! My June PPU order just arrived.




Also some manis, because i haven't posted any in a while. First is Femme Fatale Bodice Lace. This was okay, but nothing special.










Next is Nails Inc Disco Lane (2013 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer Ooh Shiny stamped with Hit The Bottle As Black As Night. The Lilypad has silver flakes, but they don't show in the pictures. I was quite pleased with the stamping, it turned out well.










This is Tonic Polish Mermaid Parade with Glam Polish The Return of Jafar. Love a good multichrome.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2020)

Some more manis because I'm bored and I should be doing housework, but trying to put it off as long as possible, hahaha.

This is Different Dimension International Space Station with Topshop Winterfrost (2013 untried) topped with Lilypad Lacquer Happy Days Ahead. The DD was more green with shifts to teal and blue, but it shows mostly as teal in my pictures.










Next is Polished for Days Mr Mint with Darling Diva Shake Your Pom Poms. I love the PfD so much. Sadly this many got trashed very quickly as I wore it on Saturday when we were moving furniture and boxes.










Finally this is Femme Fatale Hemlock with Colors by Llarowe Weeping Angels. It was an okay mani.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 9, 2020)

Your manis always look nice, but there's something compelling about that teal mani with your choice of accent. And the stamping over the Lilypad is perfect!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more manis (and a pedi!) to show. First is Sally Hansen 02 Crystal Opal (2013 untried, over black) with Illyrian Polish Mixed Emotions. I put the Illyrian over the Sally Hansen as yet again it seemed a bit sheer to use on its own. I do love it though! Of course the SH didn't dry properly again, and by the time the sun came out, it has tipwear, but I wanted to enclose those pictures anyway as the Illyrian was so pretty in the sun!
> 
> View attachment 67770
> 
> ...


I love both the Illyrian and the Femme Fatale highlights in the last one!  SH is obviously not great for drying, I hate that when I find it, usually in an old mainstream brand for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So it looks like the new Tonic collection isn't going to be out for another 2 weeks, by which time I have to empty my Stackry box. So I guess I'll either have it sent here or wait until there's enough stuff to go to my box again. I nearly bought the 6 I want from the latest collection, but then I saw that Cupcake Polish has a 30% sale and I bought 6 from there instead.
> 
> Not sure if I should order anything from PPU. I passed on Bats Full of Shame, but if I remember correctly, Anne, you have that one. I also quite like the Ethereal and Alchemy, maybe the Blush too, but not sure if I should spend on polishes I "quite like".
> 
> ...


Shame about the Tonics but yay for cheap cupcakes - I was tempted to get a few myself but didn't.  I did skip PPU too and I really didn't like FTLOP at all, the Pahlish was OK but that was it so more money saved.  Dental bills are some of the worst, hope all is well now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I spent the last weekend sorting out the spare room and it turns out we didn't have as much crap as I thought. So I managed to fit everything in the large wardrobe and in bags under the bed. I had enough space to move my rainbow drawers in there, they were in the way in my bedroom, so this is great.
> 
> View attachment 67801
> 
> ...


I love those drawers, and great news you have more space than expected.  I missed the PfD sale, would definitely have been interested if I'd known - she didn't put anything on FB or Instagram that I saw  .  I was gutted that Just Keep Swimming didn't turn up in the rewind this month, so if you get two of those please can I have first dibs on the spare?  In fact please let me know if there are any of them you don't want, I'm sure I've missed a few others I liked.  I'm thinking about getting the Rewind one from RC today, waiting till later today to see what Shleee release first (didn't get my usual email from them last night!).  I have an RC cart with Sea-ing is Believing, Wildflower's Don't Play Koi and the newest EP which is really pretty - holding fire for now but I may press the button later on all three.  I've never tried Wildflower though so not sure.  And after giving up EP do I really want to start again???  We'll see, I've been very spendy recently but the PfD is really calling me anyway, might end up just getting that one...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Nail mail! My June PPU order just arrived.
> 
> View attachment 67802
> 
> ...


Love both of these manis!  That stamping is so striking, and adore both the polishes in the multichrome one.  Very very nice indeed, especially the Glam which I don't think I have


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis because I'm bored and I should be doing housework, but trying to put it off as long as possible, hahaha.
> 
> This is Different Dimension International Space Station with Topshop Winterfrost (2013 untried) topped with Lilypad Lacquer Happy Days Ahead. The DD was more green with shifts to teal and blue, but it shows mostly as teal in my pictures.
> 
> ...


These are also cool!  Once again I'm drawn to your Llarowe topper, I didn't buy most of these, maybe one or two - can't remember, too many polishes I guess!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Sorry I've not been posting for a while.  My little boy Morpheus RIP, it's been a sad couple of weeks for me.  We now have a new kitten who is keeping us very busy too, he's very hard work but really cute.  My manis are still lasting forever, though I do have one to post still in the camera!  I've been told we're not going back to the office till September, so no-one is seeing my nails except you, the cats and my oblivious husband... 
Recently I've been a bit too shoppy, I got a single Glam last time (the purple Angel one) - I read that they won't ship till September, which means I can add another two releases to the shipping, hopefully get a few there.  I wouldn't have bothered with a single one otherwise.  And I bought almost all of the new Illyrian protos released the other day.  I got distracted by kitten and was a couple of hours late for the launch, but everything was still available and I loved a few of them, got a bit carried away and got 8 out of 9.  They are not going to be re-released so I jumped.  We'll see how long they take to get here...  I know her last release had more people complaining about shipping delays and the usual ran out of materials excuse, plus the PO doesn't scan things oldie, so I'm not holding my breath - I've had a shipping notice but of course not received at PO yet!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry I've not been posting for a while.  My little boy Morpheus RIP, it's been a sad couple of weeks for me.  We now have a new kitten who is keeping us very busy too, he's very hard work but really cute.  My manis are still lasting forever, though I do have one to post still in the camera!  I've been told we're not going back to the office till September, so no-one is seeing my nails except you, the cats and my oblivious husband...
> Recently I've been a bit too shoppy, I got a single Glam last time (the purple Angel one) - I read that they won't ship till September, which means I can add another two releases to the shipping, hopefully get a few there.  I wouldn't have bothered with a single one otherwise.  And I bought almost all of the new Illyrian protos released the other day.  I got distracted by kitten and was a couple of hours late for the launch, but everything was still available and I loved a few of them, got a bit carried away and got 8 out of 9.  They are not going to be re-released so I jumped.  We'll see how long they take to get here...  I know her last release had more people complaining about shipping delays and the usual ran out of materials excuse, plus the PO doesn't scan things oldie, so I'm not holding my breath - I've had a shipping notice but of course not received at PO yet!



I'm so sorry about Morpheus. I'm dreading the time when ours pass away. They're now 8, 9 and almost 10, but luckily healthy (knock on wood). I took Paws to the vets on Monday to see why he's pulling his fur out, but they didn't seem to have a clue. He was given a steroid injection to calm down the soreness/itch he might have, but he was pulling it out again on Wednesday. 

A new kitten is exciting though, please post some pictures!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Your manis always look nice, but there's something compelling about that teal mani with your choice of accent. And the stamping over the Lilypad is perfect!



Thank you! Yes, I thought the glitter accent was really cute and went well with the DD. Also pleased with the stamping, must have been a good plate and stamping polish as I'm really out of practice, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love both the Illyrian and the Femme Fatale highlights in the last one!  SH is obviously not great for drying, I hate that when I find it, usually in an old mainstream brand for me.



Thanks. Yes, SH is notorious for not drying properly, I think every single one of those have given me trouble.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Shame about the Tonics but yay for cheap cupcakes - I was tempted to get a few myself but didn't.  I did skip PPU too and I really didn't like FTLOP at all, the Pahlish was OK but that was it so more money saved.  Dental bills are some of the worst, hope all is well now.



I'm due to go back to the dentist on Monday, so we'll see what he says, but it's been giving me a lot less trouble lately. I daren't bite on it, but at least it doesn't feel uncomfortable anymore, I had a constant dull throbbing going on before. 

I bought 3 from PPU in the end, but I'm not buying any extra ones from makers' shops. I really like the Lilypad from July HHC, I might get that especially as shipping is usually only $2 or so and there's never any customs.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love those drawers, and great news you have more space than expected.  I missed the PfD sale, would definitely have been interested if I'd known - she didn't put anything on FB or Instagram that I saw  .  I was gutted that Just Keep Swimming didn't turn up in the rewind this month, so if you get two of those please can I have first dibs on the spare?  In fact please let me know if there are any of them you don't want, I'm sure I've missed a few others I liked.  I'm thinking about getting the Rewind one from RC today, waiting till later today to see what Shleee release first (didn't get my usual email from them last night!).  I have an RC cart with Sea-ing is Believing, Wildflower's Don't Play Koi and the newest EP which is really pretty - holding fire for now but I may press the button later on all three.  I've never tried Wildflower though so not sure.  And after giving up EP do I really want to start again???  We'll see, I've been very spendy recently but the PfD is really calling me anyway, might end up just getting that one...



Yeah, I'm pretty sure she said it was a group exclusive sale. It was only 10%, so the sale part was a bit rubbish, but the mystery bags were good value. I requested Just Keep Swimming, Toss a Coin to Your Witcher, Superbloom and Regulus, those are the ones I don't have an really like. I also don't have Glinda, but someone in the UK is holding her bottle for me and I didn't want to mess her about. (She buys every FTLOP box and sells the polishes after she's used them once. So it takes a while, but she's very good and will let you know once the polishes are available.) Of course I will let you know what I get and you can have any spare bottle I get, and if I don't get any extras, you're always welcome to a decant. My order is due at Stackry on Monday and I'll be shipping everything straight after. 

I only have one Wildflower polish and it's very sheer, I believe it's fairly normal for the brand. It's nice enough, but definitely more of a topper. I wasn't sure which EP you were referring to, I thought RC had an exclusive, but I know now, it's the new multichrome. I looked at it when it launched and passed. It looks nice, but $16, meh, not spending that much.

I thought you might buy some Illyrians! Which one did you not get? Some of them look quite nice, so I may be interested in decants if you don't mind. I started swatching my untried Illyrians the other day and some are really nice, but some are so sheer. I did all my untried Tonics and PfDs earlier and hardly any of those were sheer. Once I'm done with them, I want to do my Glams and EdMs too, but that'll be quite a big job with over 300 and 250 respectively. I "only" have 124 untried Illyrians. 

Tonic is beginning to annoy me now, she's pretty much disappeared. I know she's probably busy with her 2 boys and working behind the scenes, but some updates would be nice. If the latest collection stays instore until the end of the summer, I think I will wait, even though I would love to buy me some new Tonics.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love both of these manis!  That stamping is so striking, and adore both the polishes in the multichrome one.  Very very nice indeed, especially the Glam which I don't think I have



Thank you! I'm happy to decant the Glam.



PearlyQueen said:


> These are also cool!  Once again I'm drawn to your Llarowe topper, I didn't buy most of these, maybe one or two - can't remember, too many polishes I guess!



Thanks. I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, that Doctor Who collection really annoyed me as it was clear she wasn't a fan and just plucked some names out of the show. Donna should've been red/orange (it's a blue/purple duochrome). All in all I got 3, but I'm still annoyed, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm due to go back to the dentist on Monday, so we'll see what he says, but it's been giving me a lot less trouble lately. I daren't bite on it, but at least it doesn't feel uncomfortable anymore, I had a constant dull throbbing going on before.
> 
> I bought 3 from PPU in the end, but I'm not buying any extra ones from makers' shops. I really like the Lilypad from July HHC, I might get that especially as shipping is usually only $2 or so and there's never any customs.


Good luck with that!  What did you get from PPU?  
The Lilypad is nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure she said it was a group exclusive sale. It was only 10%, so the sale part was a bit rubbish, but the mystery bags were good value. I requested Just Keep Swimming, Toss a Coin to Your Witcher, Superbloom and Regulus, those are the ones I don't have an really like. I also don't have Glinda, but someone in the UK is holding her bottle for me and I didn't want to mess her about. (She buys every FTLOP box and sells the polishes after she's used them once. So it takes a while, but she's very good and will let you know once the polishes are available.) Of course I will let you know what I get and you can have any spare bottle I get, and if I don't get any extras, you're always welcome to a decant. My order is due at Stackry on Monday and I'll be shipping everything straight after.
> 
> I only have one Wildflower polish and it's very sheer, I believe it's fairly normal for the brand. It's nice enough, but definitely more of a topper. I wasn't sure which EP you were referring to, I thought RC had an exclusive, but I know now, it's the new multichrome. I looked at it when it launched and passed. It looks nice, but $16, meh, not spending that much.
> 
> ...


Thanks re PfD!  Hope you get all the ones you asked for.  Group only explains why I didn't see it, I'm not in the group (since I use hubby's FB a/c I don't like to join too many, he gets really annoyed when his feed is full of polish!).  Hmm, wondering if I should skip Wildflower now, it's really pretty but I hardly use toppers... Haven't checked out RC yet, still contemplating!  Shleee was a bust, only restocked four polishes, only really fancied one of them, one other I'd have taken if I was ordering but shipping for two polishes is nearly £12, for three or more it jumps to £20 flat rate - takes a fair few to make that work out cheap and the polishes are not exactly cut price!  They are nice though!  
You guessed right about the EP, it's really appealing to me - but £14.50 from RC which is also pricey (cheaper than Shleee....!).
Illyrians I skipped Angel, later wished I'd got it but too late, and it is a bit paler than I usually like.  You are of course welcome to decants - my damn list for that is in my office though!  
Bet you're actually enjoying the swatching, Glams sounds daunting though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I'm happy to decant the Glam.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm pretty sure I mentioned this before, that Doctor Who collection really annoyed me as it was clear she wasn't a fan and just plucked some names out of the show. Donna should've been red/orange (it's a blue/purple duochrome). All in all I got 3, but I'm still annoyed, hahaha!


Ha, I remember how annoyed those Dr Who shades made you when they came out!  Definitely was bandwagon jumping though, I do agree.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good luck with that!  What did you get from PPU?
> The Lilypad is nice!



I got LynBDesigns, Ethereal and the Dreamland (yes, I know, you have it, but decided to get it anyway).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks re PfD!  Hope you get all the ones you asked for.  Group only explains why I didn't see it, I'm not in the group (since I use hubby's FB a/c I don't like to join too many, he gets really annoyed when his feed is full of polish!).  Hmm, wondering if I should skip Wildflower now, it's really pretty but I hardly use toppers... Haven't checked out RC yet, still contemplating!  Shleee was a bust, only restocked four polishes, only really fancied one of them, one other I'd have taken if I was ordering but shipping for two polishes is nearly £12, for three or more it jumps to £20 flat rate - takes a fair few to make that work out cheap and the polishes are not exactly cut price!  They are nice though!
> You guessed right about the EP, it's really appealing to me - but £14.50 from RC which is also pricey (cheaper than Shleee....!).
> Illyrians I skipped Angel, later wished I'd got it but too late, and it is a bit paler than I usually like.  You are of course welcome to decants - my damn list for that is in my office though!
> Bet you're actually enjoying the swatching, Glams sounds daunting though!



That's pretty expensive shipping. I only have one Shlee, it's nice, but I haven't used it yet. I think I got it from Girly Bits when I needed an extra polish to make shipping worthwhile. 

I knew that was the one you'd skip. I'm in no rush for decants, I'm still avoiding the Post Office (and all shops) unless absolutely necessary.

I do enjoy swatching, I do 20 while watching tv in the evenings, usually on the days when I don't change my mani. It helps with choosing matching polishes especially when the polishes in the bottle look quite different to how they apply.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's pretty expensive shipping. I only have one Shlee, it's nice, but I haven't used it yet. I think I got it from Girly Bits when I needed an extra polish to make shipping worthwhile.
> 
> I knew that was the one you'd skip. I'm in no rush for decants, I'm still avoiding the Post Office (and all shops) unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> I do enjoy swatching, I do 20 while watching tv in the evenings, usually on the days when I don't change my mani. It helps with choosing matching polishes especially when the polishes in the bottle look quite different to how they apply.


Yes, Shleee is a very occasional treat with those shipping costs - it would be different if there were lots available at a time, a big order would be fine with the flat rate, but she restocks weekly and just a few.  It's annoying!  Because when I get them they are soooo pretty, even outside my main colour favourites they have vavavoom!  
You know my tastes!  I liked it, but I always feel more virtuous if I find at least one to leave in the store!  I'm not going out either (hubby has lots of underlying health conditions, including Type 1 Diabetes and I'd be devastated if I brought it home and killed him, even if he never notices my nail polish...), I've only left the house about 8 times since March.  
I have sheets and sheets of card swatches of every single polish I own, and even that is satisfying though they're all single coat ones - still gives me an idea of how they will look, just that they are usually nicer when I wear them!  They're now outgrowing the wallet I keep them in and looking a bit tatty, but at least I don't have to figure out where to keep a load of swatch wheels - since I barely know where to put my polish, that would be a puzzle!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, Shleee is a very occasional treat with those shipping costs - it would be different if there were lots available at a time, a big order would be fine with the flat rate, but she restocks weekly and just a few.  It's annoying!  Because when I get them they are soooo pretty, even outside my main colour favourites they have vavavoom!
> You know my tastes!  I liked it, but I always feel more virtuous if I find at least one to leave in the store!  I'm not going out either (hubby has lots of underlying health conditions, including Type 1 Diabetes and I'd be devastated if I brought it home and killed him, even if he never notices my nail polish...), I've only left the house about 8 times since March.
> I have sheets and sheets of card swatches of every single polish I own, and even that is satisfying though they're all single coat ones - still gives me an idea of how they will look, just that they are usually nicer when I wear them!  They're now outgrowing the wallet I keep them in and looking a bit tatty, but at least I don't have to figure out where to keep a load of swatch wheels - since I barely know where to put my polish, that would be a puzzle!



Oh absolutely! While we don't have any underlying health conditions (not that I know of anyway), you never know with this virus. I'm 44, overweight, I used to smoke (now vape) and I'm pretty unfit, so it could affect me more than average. Also while it doesn't seem to affect children too seriously, you could still be left with complications. My daughter refuses to take medication and has told me she will not go to hospital if she gets very ill with it, so that's another huge worry. So we don't socialise at all and I only go out when really necessary (shops, vet, dentist). Just hoping that things will calm down by September, so she can start college (although we're still not sure exactly what course as she couldn't do her GCSEs and didn't get any predicted grades due to being home educated). It's such a huge mess!

I swatch on sticks and so far managed to fit them into a drawer in my bedroom, but another brand might not fit. What kind of card do you swatch on?

I put the new Helmer together yesterday and I've moved loads of polishes around, so now I have 3 half empty and one completely empty drawers in the Alexes (EdM, Different Dimension, PfD and saving the empty one for Tonics). Although the PfD drawer will be a lot fuller once I receive the 20 new polishes I have at Stackry! I also have some space in a few other drawers, especially the ones I expect to be buying from going forward (Cupcake, Pahlish, KBShimmer, Fair Maiden, etc.). Not sure if I should move the EPs and Vapids back into my room, I guess it would be good to have all my indies in there. I guess the next step is to update the spreadsheet as now a lot of polishes are in different drawers.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 13, 2020)

You know, I hadn't even thought of that side to home schooling - I did think when the schools shut at least you had a head start but exams and grades is going to be tricky - hope that works out.
I just cut A4 printer card into 3 or 4 pieces and swatch straight onto it, it's far from perfect!  I quite often use the back of scrap card from the office.  It's only a small step up from paper, but a bit more durable.  
It must be nice to have extra space for polish, every new bottle I get is a headache!  Must find space for my third helmer!!!

Spreadsheets are so useful but the updating process can be a nuisance.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

Mani pics at last!




Illyrian Polish BF1 (in all honesty it mostly looked like the darkest thumb colour in the first picture)




Indigo Bananas Reign over No 7 Damson Dream
The second was a real pain to finalise, but worth it in the end!  I started with 2 coats of DD, and one coat of Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 20 on accent nail.  Started top coating the others and realised there were patchy bits.  Waited for SF20 to dry - and looked horrible!  Totally covered the colour and in my normal lighting looked like badly applied primer (horrible little thin brushes on those SFs).  Painted third coat of DD over all nails, tried SF14 on the accent instead.  A bit better than 20, but mostly just pink tinted grey again.  It was a bit neater though!  The SF looked really cool under spots but not in normal light.  Stopped to think what to do next.  During the break, dinged most of the nails due to lack of drying on DD.  Decided to start over, dug out load of toppers to try, figured red or pink or silver or gold would work.  Tested before stripping nails so second attempt would be final!  Nails Inc Trafalgar Square red glitter - completely dried out.  Binned.  Beauty UK red glitter - completely dried out, never even used.  Binned.  Jessica Lucky Star red glitter - pretty nearly dried out.  Never used.  Abandoned, I'm going to fill it up with topcoat and try to rescue it as it's the final red glitter topper I have.  Gave up on red toppers.  Moved to pink!  Nails Inc Chelsea - completely dried out.  Never used.  Binned.  Finally got 4 to test - Indigo Bananas Reign, Polish Me Silly Bombshell, Nails Inc Glamour Glitter, Nails Inc Silver Caviar.  PMS and Silver Caviar both looked unattractve with DD, GG was OK, Reign was lovely!  Stripped everything and started again.  DD was nearly empty!  Just about managed a 3-coat mani with it, topped with Reign, love the outcome! 
So I finished a nail polish it was only a 4ml)!  Chucked 3 toppers out.   I think a lot more of my toppers have also dried out, most of them untrieds.  But I'll deal with them as I go.  It's quite annoying - all were sealed, but I think the glitter ate the liquid!  Epic manicure session finally over, but Reign is a million times better as a topper than on its own!  
If you made it through epic moan above your reward is - kitten pics!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2020)

I was just coming to say good news, the dentist says the gum has tightened up around the tooth, so I get to keep it for now. I'm just relieved it won't cost me a fortune, not for now anyway. I'm thinking of rewarding myself with a perfume I've been eyeing up on eBay, although I don't have much in my Paypal account, especially as I bought the Lilypad from HHC this morning, plus I bought a Tonic from someone who got it as a duplicate from the recent mystery bag sale. And I've asked to have my Stackry box consolidated, so I will need to pay for that today. 

Here's the Tonic I bought, Vaudeville Venom. I passed on it initially as I wasn't sure about it, but it's pretty nice. It's a bit darker than my pictures show and swatches even darker (and it's almost a one coater).







I moved my overflow EPs, Vapids and WingDusts into the new Helmer, now all my indies are in my bedroom, only the mainstreams are in the spare room or the living room.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Mani pics at last!
> View attachment 67826
> View attachment 67827
> View attachment 67835
> ...



Aaw, such a cutie! What's he called? And I love the picture with your other cat. Sorry, can't remember names. I also can't remember if you have 1 or 2 other cats. 

We had a visitor last Wednesday and then daily after that, a lovely ginger and white boy. At first I thought he might be lost as he just suddenly appeared, but after texting the number on his tag I found out that they recently moved into the neighbourhood. He decided to come over and make friends with our cats, unfortunately both Paws and Fluff were realy nasty to him, howling at him and attacking him, so now he seems to have given up. Such a shame as he's a really sweet cat, but clearly mine were just too protective of their territory.

Nice manis! I don't have BF1, I bought BF2. I used to have Reign, but apparently I sold it? I can't even remember. Wow, that was quite an ordeal! I usually test colours on a swatch wheel before applying, but sometimes they still don't look that great together. I usually just suck it up as I do a new mani every 2 days anyway. Sorry about the dried out toppers, that's happened to me a few times too. I usually throw them out unless I really like them. I saved Orly Mirrorball and an old Femme Fatale glitterbomb because they were just too pretty to chuck out, but I can't be bothered with cheapo polishes like Models Own (terrible for drying out even if still sealed). I think I have a few very gloopy KBShimmer crellies, but haven't invested any time or thinner in them yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I was just coming to say good news, the dentist says the gum has tightened up around the tooth, so I get to keep it for now. I'm just relieved it won't cost me a fortune, not for now anyway. I'm thinking of rewarding myself with a perfume I've been eyeing up on eBay, although I don't have much in my Paypal account, especially as I bought the Lilypad from HHC this morning, plus I bought a Tonic from someone who got it as a duplicate from the recent mystery bag sale. And I've asked to have my Stackry box consolidated, so I will need to pay for that today.
> 
> Here's the Tonic I bought, Vaudeville Venom. I passed on it initially as I wasn't sure about it, but it's pretty nice. It's a bit darker than my pictures show and swatches even darker (and it's almost a one coater).
> 
> ...


Great news on dentist!
Hope you love the Lilypad, I know it appeals to me!  And Tonic is lovely.  Nice to keep your indies together!  They might get lonely otherwise!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw, such a cutie! What's he called? And I love the picture with your other cat. Sorry, can't remember names. I also can't remember if you have 1 or 2 other cats.
> 
> We had a visitor last Wednesday and then daily after that, a lovely ginger and white boy. At first I thought he might be lost as he just suddenly appeared, but after texting the number on his tag I found out that they recently moved into the neighbourhood. He decided to come over and make friends with our cats, unfortunately both Paws and Fluff were realy nasty to him, howling at him and attacking him, so now he seems to have given up. Such a shame as he's a really sweet cat, but clearly mine were just too protective of their territory.
> 
> Nice manis! I don't have BF1, I bought BF2. I used to have Reign, but apparently I sold it? I can't even remember. Wow, that was quite an ordeal! I usually test colours on a swatch wheel before applying, but sometimes they still don't look that great together. I usually just suck it up as I do a new mani every 2 days anyway. Sorry about the dried out toppers, that's happened to me a few times too. I usually throw them out unless I really like them. I saved Orly Mirrorball and an old Femme Fatale glitterbomb because they were just too pretty to chuck out, but I can't be bothered with cheapo polishes like Models Own (terrible for drying out even if still sealed). I think I have a few very gloopy KBShimmer crellies, but haven't invested any time or thinner in them yet.


He is very cute, his name is Byron and he's with Shelley (we call Byron mini me!).  I just have those two, obviously it used to be Shelley and Morpheus.  Your visitor sounds cute, I always remember a few years ago a stunning spotty Bengal appeared on my bed, Morph hounded him out immediately (I wanted to steal him he was soooo beautiful!).  
I should probably buy a swatch wheel I could re-use for tests - might save another day like that!  I've obviously had dried out glitters before, but four in a row was really irritating!  And not just gone thick, but gone totally dry.  I've always blamed myself for not sealing them tight enough but not this time.  I guess I just don't use them enough, I think the drawer will be half empty by the time I check the rest!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2020)

My Stackry package is here already! It was only picked up on Tuesday afternoon. So far no customs, but I only declared $16, so shouldn't be anyway. I will post pictures later (children permitting), but wanted to say that I got all 4 PfDs I asked for and only got one duplicate which is the June PPU one, Seas the Day. It's pretty, but I don't need 2, so if you want it Anne, let me know. If not, I will try to sell it. 

Annoyingly one of my EdMs is missing. I don't know if they didn't include it or someone took it, but I asked for a replacement anyway. I buy loads from her, I'm sure she can afford to send me a $10 replacement polish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry package is here already! It was only picked up on Tuesday afternoon. So far no customs, but I only declared $16, so shouldn't be anyway. I will post pictures later (children permitting), but wanted to say that I got all 4 PfDs I asked for and only got one duplicate which is the June PPU one, Seas the Day. It's pretty, but I don't need 2, so if you want it Anne, let me know. If not, I will try to sell it.
> 
> Annoyingly one of my EdMs is missing. I don't know if they didn't include it or someone took it, but I asked for a replacement anyway. I buy loads from her, I'm sure she can afford to send me a $10 replacement polish.


Hi Anita - that was quick!  My Illyrians got to UK sharpish as well, but they've gone into that black hole between Heathrow and Royal Mail, no idea if that means charges coming or not, could go either way!  Great news about your PfDs, pleased you are happy with them.  Seas the Day - was that the green one?  If so I'm not bothered about it, feel free to sell on!  Annoying when polishes are missing (even more so when you don't notice for ages!!!) - hope she sorts it out.
Look forward to the pics later!
x


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita - that was quick!  My Illyrians got to UK sharpish as well, but they've gone into that black hole between Heathrow and Royal Mail, no idea if that means charges coming or not, could go either way!  Great news about your PfDs, pleased you are happy with them.  Seas the Day - was that the green one?  If so I'm not bothered about it, feel free to sell on!  Annoying when polishes are missing (even more so when you don't notice for ages!!!) - hope she sorts it out.
> Look forward to the pics later!
> x



Yes, it is the seafoam green one. It's pretty, but I know you're not that into greens. That's fine. As I said, I'll be happy to decant any that you are interested in. Just Keep Swimming is really pretty in person btw, I'm glad I got it. I've taken pictures, will post them soon, just waiting for them to upload now. 

Good(ish) news about the Illyrians. Hope you don't get stung. Speaking of Illyrians, I see she's done another restock. Such random polishes though. Also, someone posted a screenshot of Vanessa saying she was going to take part in PPU in August, do you know if that's still the case? I'm just surprised because I know that at least one PPU admin (Manna Berg) is very much against Illyrian taking part in PPU, but she's not actually one of the organisers. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2020)

Here you go. Absolutely love my new polishes, they're all stunning.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it is the seafoam green one. It's pretty, but I know you're not that into greens. That's fine. As I said, I'll be happy to decant any that you are interested in. Just Keep Swimming is really pretty in person btw, I'm glad I got it. I've taken pictures, will post them soon, just waiting for them to upload now.
> 
> Good(ish) news about the Illyrians. Hope you don't get stung. Speaking of Illyrians, I see she's done another restock. Such random polishes though. Also, someone posted a screenshot of Vanessa saying she was going to take part in PPU in August, do you know if that's still the case? I'm just surprised because I know that at least one PPU admin (Manna Berg) is very much against Illyrian taking part in PPU, but she's not actually one of the organisers. It'll be interesting to see what happens.


Thanks for the offer though, hope you find a buyer.  I'm definitely into a decant of JKS, I've regretting skipping it since the day PPU closed that month!  I had no money and they had nothing else I wanted, but otherwise I'd have happily had it then, so grateful you got one and are happy to share!  
The Illyrian restock was the Bring It Back poll winners pre-order only - I meant to post here though I was sure you wouldn't be interested, didn't get round to it!  There was nothing for me in it, I have most and one or two I could have added to order but the two I added to the poll haven't even got a second vote, no chance they'll be back any time soon!  There's another release in about 3 weeks, R&J 96 is the title, I'm guessing it's based on the Romeo & Juliet Baz Lurman movie from 1996, haven't posted any pics yet.  Release date is 7th Aug.  She hasn't said anything about PPU that I've seen, there were questions if she'd do the rewind in her store, she seemed interested but it didn't happen.  I didn't know she'd pissed off the PPU admins!  She's good at it, I'll give her that!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go. Absolutely love my new polishes, they're all stunning.
> 
> View attachment 67850
> 
> ...


Stunning!  Especially the PfDs, but I like your others too!  I also like the new Cupcake trio coming out... maybe next sale!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the offer though, hope you find a buyer.  I'm definitely into a decant of JKS, I've regretting skipping it since the day PPU closed that month!  I had no money and they had nothing else I wanted, but otherwise I'd have happily had it then, so grateful you got one and are happy to share!
> The Illyrian restock was the Bring It Back poll winners pre-order only - I meant to post here though I was sure you wouldn't be interested, didn't get round to it!  There was nothing for me in it, I have most and one or two I could have added to order but the two I added to the poll haven't even got a second vote, no chance they'll be back any time soon!  There's another release in about 3 weeks, R&J 96 is the title, I'm guessing it's based on the Romeo & Juliet Baz Lurman movie from 1996, haven't posted any pics yet.  Release date is 7th Aug.  She hasn't said anything about PPU that I've seen, there were questions if she'd do the rewind in her store, she seemed interested but it didn't happen.  I didn't know she'd pissed off the PPU admins!  She's good at it, I'll give her that!



Really, those are the most requested polishes to bring back? Meh. Which two did you request? Wow, an actual themed collection? Blimey! I don't think she could do the rewind in her store if she's not part of PPU anymore. I really hope they don't let her back in. She'd get a lot more exposure and she doesn't deserve it. (Although I see she's getting a bit better with shipping?)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stunning!  Especially the PfDs, but I like your others too!  I also like the new Cupcake trio coming out... maybe next sale!



I only really like the orange one of the trio. She does very good BF sales, so I might get it then. 

Finally some details have emerged about the new Tonic collection. They're releasing this Sunday. 10 new polishes, I like 6. I don't think I'll order right now, unless she has some discounts, but that's not likely.

EdM is sending a replacement for the missing polish to Stackry, so starting a new box. But although it's expensive, it's worth not having to worry about packages getting stuck at Chicago or Heathrow and also customs.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Really, those are the most requested polishes to bring back? Meh. Which two did you request? Wow, an actual themed collection? Blimey! I don't think she could do the rewind in her store if she's not part of PPU anymore. I really hope they don't let her back in. She'd get a lot more exposure and she doesn't deserve it. (Although I see she's getting a bit better with shipping?)


I know, some really weird options, many of which have been restocked multiple times!  My requests were Fifth Element, which I am kicking myself for not buying - it was the mystery proto from when they brought out the Galaxy mystery bag.  Someone posted a pic of the bottle when they got it and it's a stunning shade of blue with flakies.  The other was Nostalgia, which is a nice purple flakie, was in the release when they had a load of sale polishes but sold out by the time I knew about the restock - not exactly an urgent need, but I was sad I'd missed it and immediately added both to the poll.
I was shocked she's doing a themed collection too!  I'm hoping I don't like them... I've never seen the film so I don't know what sort of colours to expect.  I just went a bit nuts and haggled with an Etsy seller who had a load of dresses I loved, he offered me a brilliant deal if I bought 7 and I agreed to it, so now very broke!  I didn't realise she had to have agreement with PPU to bring back to her own store.  I wouldn't mind if she came back to PPU though, I've bought far less from them since she dropped out, because I often only fancy 1.  Shipping is still variable I reckon, the release i skipped had loads of complaints on site being moderated away on FB.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know, some really weird options, many of which have been restocked multiple times!  My requests were Fifth Element, which I am kicking myself for not buying - it was the mystery proto from when they brought out the Galaxy mystery bag.  Someone posted a pic of the bottle when they got it and it's a stunning shade of blue with flakies.  The other was Nostalgia, which is a nice purple flakie, was in the release when they had a load of sale polishes but sold out by the time I knew about the restock - not exactly an urgent need, but I was sad I'd missed it and immediately added both to the poll.
> I was shocked she's doing a themed collection too!  I'm hoping I don't like them... I've never seen the film so I don't know what sort of colours to expect.  I just went a bit nuts and haggled with an Etsy seller who had a load of dresses I loved, he offered me a brilliant deal if I bought 7 and I agreed to it, so now very broke!  I didn't realise she had to have agreement with PPU to bring back to her own store.  I wouldn't mind if she came back to PPU though, I've bought far less from them since she dropped out, because I often only fancy 1.  Shipping is still variable I reckon, the release i skipped had loads of complaints on site being moderated away on FB.



I don't have those, but if I spot them in a destash, I'll let you know. Ooh I love that film, with young Leo.  Also the soundtrack is great, especially Love Fool by The Cardigans. 

I finished swatching my untried Illyrians last night. I'll swatch my new PfDs next and then I think I'll do my EdMs instead of the Glams. 

I've sold the extra PfD already, yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 19, 2020)

New mani (ruined my pretty red spilling topcoat on it trying to rescue that red glitter  ) is Illyrian Polish Beetle:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani (ruined my pretty red spilling topcoat on it trying to rescue that red glitter  ) is Illyrian Polish Beetle:
> View attachment 67860
> View attachment 67855
> View attachment 67856
> ...



Shame about ruining your red mani, but this is stunning! I definitely need a decant of Beetle. Did you at leats manage to salvage the red glitter polish?

I've been meaning to post my mani pictures, but I was so busy today. I decided to defrost the freezer and do the laundry at the same time, and then also dye my hair before cooking dinner. I'm pooped. But I will post some anyway, at least I've already cropped the pictures.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2020)

First mani is Glam Polish I'd Just as Soon Kiss a WOOKIEE! with Femme Fatale Focusing Iris.










Next is Glam Polish Break the Ice with Polished for Days Delphinium. A little bit more green than my pictures show (closest to the last picture). 










This is Cynthia Rowley Pale Apricot (2013 untried) with Ciate Members Only that I frankened with adding ILNP Neon Rosebud to it. It was quite sheer, so I applied it on top of the Cynthia Rowley. I really liked this mani, much more than I expected. (Its true colour was closest to the last picture as well.)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2020)

More manis. This is Girly Bits Through the Looking Glass with one of my own franken polishes (I made this from scratch).










Next is Colors by Llarowe Santa Baby topped with Bear Pawlish Light My Fire on the accents (very season appropriate, lol).







Finally, this is Tonic Polish Light of Lyra topped with Illyrian Polish Dynamite With a Laserbeam on the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm a bit bored and actually have some time, so here's today's mani: Enchanted Polish Icelandic Sky with Bow Polish Born Again Holo (magnetic) both over black. The idea was to make it look like the Northern Lights over some trees, and it ties in really well with the EP's name. I like it, although the stamping isn't the best.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi Anita, just a heads-up in case you missed it that there is a Tonic pre-order going on at Girly Bits:

EXCITING ANNOUNCEMENT

We are thrilled to welcome Tonic Polish back to the Girly Bits shop!

⭐️ We will be offering the new Summer 2020 collection, and there will be a restock on some of the older shades.

⭐️ As soon as we have the listings ready the pre-order will be open! (Possibly as early as late tomorrow, July 19th, but more than likely it will be Monday the 20th.)
⭐️ The pre-order window will close July 24th so Tonic can get the package going before they open up their own shop for orders. (YAY!)
⭐️ We will automatically combine orders placed during this pre-order, and shipping will be refunded when your order ships.
⭐️ Due to the inconsistency in international shipping times at the moment, I can not guarantee a specific date for shipping but I would guess about 4 weeks. Unfortunately we are at the mercy of packages clearing customs, but as soon as they arrive in house, I update the website and shipping begins immediately.
⭐️ What other Tonic polishes would you like me to add to this pre-order? Make your requests belowand if they are available, we will bring them in!

Not sure if it's of interest and you probably spotted it anyway but thought I'd share!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Shame about ruining your red mani, but this is stunning! I definitely need a decant of Beetle. Did you at leats manage to salvage the red glitter polish?
> 
> I've been meaning to post my mani pictures, but I was so busy today. I decided to defrost the freezer and do the laundry at the same time, and then also dye my hair before cooking dinner. I'm pooped. But I will post some anyway, at least I've already cropped the pictures.


Yes, you do need a decant!  Not a problem.  I didn't manage to save the glitter unfortunately, the mass spillage was because every time I tried to pour into the bottle, the damn thing just backed up at the neck and spilled over, then I'd use the brush to try to poke a hole in it so it could run down/break the vaccuum seal or whatever the issue was, but it just overflowed.  I was using an old topcoat for this as I stopped using all but HK Girl a long time ago, but I do have a refill bottle of HK Girl on hand and at a later time I will see if the nozzle fitting on that helps me do the business.  I had hoped not to do that as I use that all the time and I'd rather clear out the oldies.  But i was covered in top coat and glitter by the time i gave up so I decided to leave it for the time being.  I think I got a little bit into the bottle so hopefully enough to stave off drying out completely for now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> First mani is Glam Polish I'd Just as Soon Kiss a WOOKIEE! with Femme Fatale Focusing Iris.
> 
> View attachment 67873
> 
> ...


The sparkly ff is cute, Delphinium is gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. This is Girly Bits Through the Looking Glass with one of my own franken polishes (I made this from scratch).
> 
> View attachment 67882
> 
> ...


OMG that last mani is gorgeous - love, love, love!!!
And the red is really pretty, especially the Bear.  Slightly underwhelmed by Santa Baby though, nice colour but I expected more bling from it - it's in my "wear fairly soon" mountain (ie in the next five years...).  
Your franken looks good too1


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm a bit bored and actually have some time, so here's today's mani: Enchanted Polish Icelandic Sky with Bow Polish Born Again Holo (magnetic) both over black. The idea was to make it look like the Northern Lights over some trees, and it ties in really well with the EP's name. I like it, although the stamping isn't the best.
> 
> View attachment 67890
> 
> ...


That looks exactly like you hoped - really clever!  The Bow is very effective for the Northern Lights effect.  Well done!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, just a heads-up in case you missed it that there is a Tonic pre-order going on at Girly Bits:
> 
> EXCITING ANNOUNCEMENT
> 
> ...



Thanks. Yes, I have seen it, but didn't really check properly and in the group she's offering 10% if you order in the first 48 hours. I think I might do it. Shipping isn't that cheap, but I've never been hit by customs on anything from Girly Bits, so going forward this might be a great option. Shame they don't have the older collection, but I can always get that from Tonic at a later date.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, you do need a decant!  Not a problem.  I didn't manage to save the glitter unfortunately, the mass spillage was because every time I tried to pour into the bottle, the damn thing just backed up at the neck and spilled over, then I'd use the brush to try to poke a hole in it so it could run down/break the vaccuum seal or whatever the issue was, but it just overflowed.  I was using an old topcoat for this as I stopped using all but HK Girl a long time ago, but I do have a refill bottle of HK Girl on hand and at a later time I will see if the nozzle fitting on that helps me do the business.  I had hoped not to do that as I use that all the time and I'd rather clear out the oldies.  But i was covered in top coat and glitter by the time i gave up so I decided to leave it for the time being.  I think I got a little bit into the bottle so hopefully enough to stave off drying out completely for now.



Do you have any nail polish thinner? I would definitely try that first and then add some topcoat to it once you've managed to get it to a better consistency. That's how I saved a very dried up old glitter Femme Fatale. Actually instead of topcoat I used suspension base, but I'm sure topcoat would be okay too.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> OMG that last mani is gorgeous - love, love, love!!!
> And the red is really pretty, especially the Bear.  Slightly underwhelmed by Santa Baby though, nice colour but I expected more bling from it - it's in my "wear fairly soon" mountain (ie in the next five years...).
> Your franken looks good too1



Thanks. Yeah, the CbL was slightly underwhelming. It wasn't a very sunny that day, so I took some pictures with flash too and even that's a bit meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2020)

To my surprise I actually like a few of the new Glams. I think I will probably order and might add a few polishes to it from past collections that I didn't get. Anne, would you mind letting me know what polishes you've ordered from Glam in the last 6 months or so please? That way I could only get the ones you don't have. Not sure where to order from as there are a few I like that are only available from the main shop. Since my Stackry box is in use again, I guess I could send it there. Shame there's no free shipping from the main store, iirc it adds up quite quickly for a largeish order. 

Luckily I only like a few PPUs again this month (Girly Bits, EdM, PfD, Different Dimension). Haven't seen anything about the FTLOP box or Femme Fatale August collection, hopefully I won't like any of those.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 25, 2020)

I haven't ordered that many Glams this year:

VULNERA SANENTUR​

The Crystal Of Truth​
Lord Of The Crystal​
The Mage​
Rewrite The Stars​
Your Eyes Can Be So Cruel​
Please Don't Read My Mind​
Splish Splash​
Sandy Toes Anything Goes​
Are You Still... "Grrr"?​
The last one is on pre-order, delivery September.  I'm kind of surprised it's so few, I've been good obviously!  I'm not planning to order this month either.  I contemplated a couple (I’m Not Bad, I’m Just Drawn That Way  and 𝐘𝐨𝐮 𝐆𝐨, 𝐆𝐥𝐞𝐧𝐧 𝐂𝐨𝐜𝐨!)  but I don't think I'm going to jump because I bought garden furniture yesterday!  (Have you seen what that did to the weather???)  So not much spending money on hand.  I haven't seen much of PPU, though I like the look of a couple of them (Cupcake, Great Lakes) so might buy.  The EP I preordered from RC came yesterday, it's very pretty.  Stackry does add up but the chance to buy all you want might make up for it - the UK store is pretty annoying, it's a one time deal to order things from them and no chance at the main store's sale prices.  That's why I've started ordering single polishes, assuming I might want more before they ship.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 25, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't ordered that many Glams this year:
> 
> VULNERA SANENTUR​
> 
> ...



Oh this is cool! I really want The Mage and Rewrite the Stars, so I can cross those off my list. These are the ones I like that are not in the UK shop, but the shipping to Stackry is $8.80 and that's really putting me off. So I think I might just not bother with ordering from the main store (The Mage is by far my favourite anyway). I think it's a shame she doesn't offer any shipping discount, I played around with the basket contents and for a nearly $300 order you're charged $20 shipping. I know she's in Australia and it costs her a lot to ship to the US, but equally her prices in US$ are way higher than the AUD$ equivalent. EdM can offer a shipping discount, so why can't she? 




I also really like Amortentia, but it's sold out in the main store, so that's that.




Luckily for you, those are 2 of the new polishes I want to get, plus Snakes... Why Did It Have to Be Snakes? and Are We Going to Prom or Hell? So you can put those on your swap list.  I like a few older ones too, will let you know which ones once I've ordered.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 28, 2020)

Well, I like the FTLOP box, two of the polishes anyway, not that keen on the Pahlish, but I must have the PfD. I probably wouldn't order if I didn't already have my Stackry box open, but since I do, I might as well. 

Bit disappointed about the upcoming Different Dimension collection. I mean it's good that I can save money, but I was looking forward to it and the anniversary sale, but none of the new colours are must haves. I do like the flakie ones, but I'm sure I have similar ones already. Oh well, money saved.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 28, 2020)

Time for some mani photos. First up is Emily de Molly Royal Dye with Elevation Polish Tre Crime di Lavaredo and Darling Diva Tilasha (H). I loved this mani so much. Multichrome, holo and flakes, what else can you ask for? Oh and purple, lol.
















Next is Emily de Molly Iridescent Skies with Femme Fatale Sea Glimmer. This was another really pretty mani, both polishes are so gorgeous.













The last picture is to show how purple the base colour was actually.

I also did a pedi, it's Different Dimension Whatchu Talkin' 'Bout Willis.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2020)

Some more manis. First is FUN Lacquer Spring Snowflake with Nails Inc Rosemoor Street (over black). The Nails Inc was a 2013 untried. I wasn't keen on the FUN, it was a meh colour.  







Next mani is Takko Hug Life with Polished for Days Just Keep Swimming. I put the PfD over the Takko because even with 3 coats it's a bit sheer. To be honest, it's pretty, but it isn't as gorgeous as it is in the bottle. 













My current mani is CrowsToes Damned If You Don't (original) with Glam Polish Corpse Bride. I like this mani a lot.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the CbL was slightly underwhelming. It wasn't a very sunny that day, so I took some pictures with flash too and even that's a bit meh.
> 
> View attachment 67897


It does improve it a bit!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I like the FTLOP box, two of the polishes anyway, not that keen on the Pahlish, but I must have the PfD. I probably wouldn't order if I didn't already have my Stackry box open, but since I do, I might as well.
> 
> Bit disappointed about the upcoming Different Dimension collection. I mean it's good that I can save money, but I was looking forward to it and the anniversary sale, but none of the new colours are must haves. I do like the flakie ones, but I'm sure I have similar ones already. Oh well, money saved.


Ha ha, I of course like the same two, and not the Pahlish, but I'll be skipping this - overspent on furniture and have a few non-polish things I'd like to buy soon-ish.  And awaiting PPU with interest.  And the R&J 96 collection from Illyrian.  WHY IS THERE NEVER ENOUGH MONEY TO FEED MY ADDICTION??????
Not a big DD fan, stopped buying them some time ago but not especially taken with these ones either.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some mani photos. First up is Emily de Molly Royal Dye with Elevation Polish Tre Crime di Lavaredo and Darling Diva Tilasha (H). I loved this mani so much. Multichrome, holo and flakes, what else can you ask for? Oh and purple, lol.
> 
> View attachment 67906
> 
> ...


Some pretties there!  Royal Dye is a good multichrome, and I love the silver FF one.  I do own your pedi DD (unworn of course) - nice colour.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis. First is FUN Lacquer Spring Snowflake with Nails Inc Rosemoor Street (over black). The Nails Inc was a 2013 untried. I wasn't keen on the FUN, it was a meh colour.
> 
> View attachment 67920
> 
> ...


I'm really taken with the first two manis here!  Shame the PfD doesn't live up to the bottle, always disappointing that but I expect it will stay on my swap list because I like it in your pic!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm really taken with the first two manis here!  Shame the PfD doesn't live up to the bottle, always disappointing that but I expect it will stay on my swap list because I like it in your pic!



Yeah, it is very pretty on the nails, but it's absolutely stunning in the bottle. I think that's why I didn't buy it originally, most of the swatches just didn't wow me. 

I placed an order with Glam yesterday, bought too many and borderline regretted it, lol. I like the ones I bought, but the shipping is quite a lot. If there was a free shipping threshold on the main site, I would've bought from there instead and would've got the other 5 I wanted. Oh well, it is what it is. 

I got these:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it is very pretty on the nails, but it's absolutely stunning in the bottle. I think that's why I didn't buy it originally, most of the swatches just didn't wow me.
> 
> I placed an order with Glam yesterday, bought too many and borderline regretted it, lol. I like the ones I bought, but the shipping is quite a lot. If there was a free shipping threshold on the main site, I would've bought from there instead and would've got the other 5 I wanted. Oh well, it is what it is.
> 
> ...


If you're going to jump, might as well be with both feet!  Some pretties there, yes it's very annoying not getting any cheap/free shipping but it is what it is.  It was good when Stackry made shipping a non-issue, with a £20 one-off delivery cost for loads of brands, but those days are long gone and it's an expensive business buying enough polishes to make all the shipping fees worthwhile these days.  It will be a nice package to open when it finally arrives!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 1, 2020)

My new mani is Illyrian Polish Mad World:


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Illyrian Polish Mad World:
> View attachment 67934
> View attachment 67935
> View attachment 67936
> ...



Love it! One of my favourite Illyrians.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2020)

Well I've had a good look at PPU and narrowed it down to 4 - Cupcake, Polished For Days, Great Lakes Lacquer and Lemming.  Not sure about Lemming though.  Also fancied the J Reine but the fifth takes it up a level on postage and I've never tried the brand so I decided not to go for it.  What are you getting?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I've had a good look at PPU and narrowed it down to 4 - Cupcake, Polished For Days, Great Lakes Lacquer and Lemming.  Not sure about Lemming though.  Also fancied the J Reine but the fifth takes it up a level on postage and I've never tried the brand so I decided not to go for it.  What are you getting?



I've also been contemplating the Lemming, but I keep thinking I must have something similar. I'm definitely getting the Different Dimension, PfD, EdM and Girly Bits. I'm sending this order to my Stackry box since it's open.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2020)

I have some manis to share. First is Illyrian Polish Red Planet. I likes this a lot.










Next is Enchanted Polish Mean Mr Mustard (2013 untried) with ILNP Rapture (H) flakie topper. 










My current mani is Sally Hansen Platinum Plum (2013 untried) with Dance Legend 11 Supernatural flakie topper.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some manis to share. First is Illyrian Polish Red Planet. I likes this a lot.
> 
> View attachment 67945
> 
> ...


I adore all three of these manis, stunning!  Especially the red, but you knew that already!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2020)

Illyrian unreliability strikes again!  From her website:
*Store will be closed until further notice. R and J 96 Collection will be postponed for the end of August. I am unable to login to my FB account, so I cannot update our FB Group events atm. Thank you so much for your support, we will reopen soon with new prototypes!*
I'm happy to save the money from tomorrow's launch, but look - she has a brand new excuse!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2020)

Yes, that's a briliant new excuse! Why didn't she think of that before? Also, isn't Amy still admin? Sure she could communicate through her. 

I quite like the Pahlish from PPU too and still contemplating the Lemming. Also, just had a look of the HHC offerings and I like 4! I've never bought that many from HHC, but there are some really pretty polishes this month. I like the Quixotic, Femme Fatale, Esmaltes de Kelly and the Lilypad. Ah well, I've actualy saved quite a lot of money dureing lockdown, so I'm not feeling too bad about buying a few extra polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, that's a briliant new excuse! Why didn't she think of that before? Also, isn't Amy still admin? Sure she could communicate through her.
> 
> I quite like the Pahlish from PPU too and still contemplating the Lemming. Also, just had a look of the HHC offerings and I like 4! I've never bought that many from HHC, but there are some really pretty polishes this month. I like the Quixotic, Femme Fatale, Esmaltes de Kelly and the Lilypad. Ah well, I've actualy saved quite a lot of money dureing lockdown, so I'm not feeling too bad about buying a few extra polishes.


She is an admin but I get the feeling that she's very out of the loop - she posted this on the group today but she'd just read it on the site I think.
I've decided to skip the Lemming - she usually has them on her site afterwards as mysteries but you can request what you want, so if I regret it there may be a plan B.  Three is enough for one month in my current financial state!  I'm not feeling HHC these days, since Illyrian dropped out I haven't bought anything, not for a reason, just nothing appeals enough to pay the price.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> She is an admin but I get the feeling that she's very out of the loop - she posted this on the group today but she'd just read it on the site I think.
> I've decided to skip the Lemming - she usually has them on her site afterwards as mysteries but you can request what you want, so if I regret it there may be a plan B.  Three is enough for one month in my current financial state!  I'm not feeling HHC these days, since Illyrian dropped out I haven't bought anything, not for a reason, just nothing appeals enough to pay the price.



I don't normally buy much from HHC, I bought 2 of the 4 EPs and a couple of Femme Fatales in the past 6 months or so. I'm surprised how many I like this month though. I think I will get the Lemming because it's very pretty and I would probably regret it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2020)

Got my 3 from PPU!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 7, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Got my 3 from PPU!



I bought the Lemming, but decided against the Pahlish in the end. Plus Different Dimension, EdM, PfD, Girly Bits and the DD cuticle pens.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 7, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I bought the Lemming, but decided against the Pahlish in the end. Plus Different Dimension, EdM, PfD, Girly Bits and the DD cuticle pens.


I purchased 11 this month, including the Lemming, EdM and Girly Bits. None of the others I chose were all that amazing, but apparently I felt like shopping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 7, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I purchased 11 this month, including the Lemming, EdM and Girly Bits. None of the others I chose were all that amazing, but apparently I felt like shopping.


Has to be done every now and then!  Everyone bought the Lemming, now I feel left out!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I purchased 11 this month, including the Lemming, EdM and Girly Bits. None of the others I chose were all that amazing, but apparently I felt like shopping.



Go big or go home, eh?  Which polishes did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Has to be done every now and then!  Everyone bought the Lemming, now I feel left out!



If you change your mind about it and can't/dont want to get it from Lemming, as always I'm happy to decant.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Go big or go home, eh?  Which polishes did you get?





​Black Dahlia Lacquer | Fusion × 1​

​Danglefoot Nail Polish | Oh Boy! × 1​

​Emily de Molly | Element Of Strange × 1​

Girly Bits | Blind Mind's Eye × 1​

​Jreine | Dunes Aglow × 1​

​Lemming Lacquer | Cyberpunk × 1​

​Pixie Magic Kit by Jreine | Dazzle × 1​

​Supernatural Lacquer | The Incredible Pants × 1​

​Treo Lacquer | Quantum Entanglement × 1​

​Wildflower Lacquer | Potion × 1​

​Nvr Enuff Polish | Chemical Reaction × 1​


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2020)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 67956​Black Dahlia Lacquer | Fusion × 1​
> 
> View attachment 67957​Danglefoot Nail Polish | Oh Boy! × 1​
> 
> ...


Awesome!  Those pixie kits are very tempting every month - have you used one before?  I was seriously tempted by the JReine polish this month too, and I just love almost all of those choices - should be a lovely delivery!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 8, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Awesome!  Those pixie kits are very tempting every month - have you used one before?  I was seriously tempted by the JReine polish this month too, and I just love almost all of those choices - should be a lovely delivery!


Thx! No, trying the kit for the first time. I thought it was a good one to perhaps give some darker polishes I don't love a little more spark.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Thx! No, trying the kit for the first time. I thought it was a good one to perhaps give some darker polishes I don't love a little more spark.


I'd love to know how you get on with it when you use it1


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 9, 2020)

boschicka said:


> View attachment 67956​Black Dahlia Lacquer | Fusion × 1​
> 
> View attachment 67957​Danglefoot Nail Polish | Oh Boy! × 1​
> 
> ...



Great choices!

What do you think of JReine as a brand? I like their PPU polish almost every month, but I've seen a lot of drama surrounding the owner in AA, so I don't buy. Also about 18 months ago I noticed that her admins kept bumping up her and her swatchers' posts in PPU and that wasn't allowed. They actually made the rules stricter afterwards, so that there are only so many posts allowed by brands/swatchers and no self-bumping. I just felt it was really dishonest, they were acting as fans (which I'm sure they also are), commenting on every post. Also there was some spat between her and Ethereal, and she kept kicking people out of her fan group for siding with Ethereal. Very mature. 

Thos kits are just repackaged by her aren't they? I doubt she makes them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Great choices!
> 
> What do you think of JReine as a brand? I like their PPU polish almost every month, but I've seen a lot of drama surrounding the owner in AA, so I don't buy. Also about 18 months ago I noticed that her admins kept bumping up her and her swatchers' posts in PPU and that wasn't allowed. They actually made the rules stricter afterwards, so that there are only so many posts allowed by brands/swatchers and no self-bumping. I just felt it was really dishonest, they were acting as fans (which I'm sure they also are), commenting on every post. Also there was some spat between her and Ethereal, and she kept kicking people out of her fan group for siding with Ethereal. Very mature.
> 
> Thos kits are just repackaged by her aren't they? I doubt she makes them.


Good grief, indie polish world is full of drama!  I admit I don't know the brand, have never bought one.  I'm not in any polish groups so I always miss the shenanigans!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 9, 2020)

New mani is Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 20 topper over a brown Special FX:



I've been trying to find something to wear the topper with for ages, tried it several times without success.  This time the base polish was really unflattering on me (looked like poo in the bottle, not so bad on the nails (more like toffee) but really didn't suit my skintone).  I also found an old brush - still skinny but about twice as wide as the IB one and used that, which did help with application.  I might have a better one somewhere but I couldn't get into my nail oddments drawer due to a sleeping hubby in the way!  Anyway IB improved the mani no end.  I still don't love it, but I don't hate it either and the holo is awesome in the sunlight at least!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Great choices!
> 
> What do you think of JReine as a brand? I like their PPU polish almost every month, but I've seen a lot of drama surrounding the owner in AA, so I don't buy. Also about 18 months ago I noticed that her admins kept bumping up her and her swatchers' posts in PPU and that wasn't allowed. They actually made the rules stricter afterwards, so that there are only so many posts allowed by brands/swatchers and no self-bumping. I just felt it was really dishonest, they were acting as fans (which I'm sure they also are), commenting on every post. Also there was some spat between her and Ethereal, and she kept kicking people out of her fan group for siding with Ethereal. Very mature.
> 
> Thos kits are just repackaged by her aren't they? I doubt she makes them.


Wow, I'm completely unaware of her nonsense. Good to know going forward. 
And yes, she just repackages those kits. Another brand recently offered something similar, but I can't recall which for the life of me.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 9, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good grief, indie polish world is full of drama!  I admit I don't know the brand, have never bought one.  I'm not in any polish groups so I always miss the shenanigans!


Seriously. I wish these makers could control themselves or at least hide their trash personalities better. 
Problem is that my memory is so terrible, I'll probably accidentally support one of these fools if enough time passes. I can't keep all these ill-behaved makers straight!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah, it's a bit of a curse being in loads of groups and knowing about all the drama, but at least I know I'm not supporting these makers. There are so many drama-free makers around to give my money to, I don't feel like missing out. I find that a lot of JReine's polihes look similar to EdM's newer ones or Ethereal's (although I don't own many of hers). Another brand I won't buy from is The Don Deeva, I find the whole mafia association off-putting, plus she's an arsehole apparently.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 20 topper over a brown Special FX:
> View attachment 67967
> View attachment 67966
> 
> I've been trying to find something to wear the topper with for ages, tried it several times without success.  This time the base polish was really unflattering on me (looked like poo in the bottle, not so bad on the nails (more like toffee) but really didn't suit my skintone).  I also found an old brush - still skinny but about twice as wide as the IB one and used that, which did help with application.  I might have a better one somewhere but I couldn't get into my nail oddments drawer due to a sleeping hubby in the way!  Anyway IB improved the mani no end.  I still don't love it, but I don't hate it either and the holo is awesome in the sunlight at least!



I like it!


----------



## boschicka (Aug 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I like it!


Same!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 11, 2020)

Some new manis. First is Emily de Molly Peritwinkle with Femme Fatale Crystals from Clouds.










Next is Cupcake Polish Crazy Mod Love with Darling Diva Menage a Trois (2013 untried). The Cupcake was way more holo irl.







My current mani is Isadora Ocean Crush (2013 untried) with Lilypad Lacquer I Kissed the Sun. My pictures don't do this justice, the Isadora is so sparkly, it's crazy (it's a liquid sand formula, but I topcoated it as I can't stand the scratchy texture)! Unfortunately I can't admire it in the sunshine as it's too hot to be outside today (35 C!). It's been horrible here since Friday, our house heats up like crazy, we've been really struggling with this heat. Bring on Friday when we'll finally have some cooler weather!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some new manis. First is Emily de Molly Peritwinkle with Femme Fatale Crystals from Clouds.
> 
> View attachment 67972
> 
> ...


These are nice!  I really like the FF and Lilypad accent nails.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2020)

So Illyrian released 7 new protos last night - I was tempted by 4 of them but I'm too broke at the moment and skipped.  Today I found out she's dropped international shipping altogether so just as well I decided against them!  I guess my Illyrian shopping spree is now over as she is talking about maybe sorting out stockists at the end of the year 
I guess I might Black Friday her stuff to Stackry since I'll probably be buying some other US stuff, but my collection won't be growing massively going forward.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So Illyrian released 7 new protos last night - I was tempted by 4 of them but I'm too broke at the moment and skipped.  Today I found out she's dropped international shipping altogether so just as well I decided against them!  I guess my Illyrian shopping spree is now over as she is talking about maybe sorting out stockists at the end of the year
> I guess I might Black Friday her stuff to Stackry since I'll probably be buying some other US stuff, but my collection won't be growing massively going forward.



Oh that sucks. Did she say why she's not shipping internationally? Sounds like she's shooting herself in the foot. Ah well, there are better brands than hers!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2020)

I received my PPU order from last month. I really like them all. Hope the Ethereal isn't too sheer.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that sucks. Did she say why she's not shipping internationally? Sounds like she's shooting herself in the foot. Ah well, there are better brands than hers!


She indicated too many problems/too much hassle.  She did do that before, it didn't last long - back when she did have stockists, she only opened international for the protos.  I've decided not to get too upset about it, I have plenty of polish and not much money these days so anything that helps stop the spending is good.  I'll try to save some money for Black Friday and hopefully get the best of what's been out then, at a discount, and ship via Stackry.  And if not... who cares???  
I was thinking about overseas polish buying last night - between no free shipping these days, higher per polish prices in dollars AND a crap exchange rate, plus the Stackry price increases, combined with my reduced spending power... a few years back I could afford about 40-50 bottles of polish every month.  Nowadays - more like 7 to 10.  Sad, but I have over 3000 to wear so not exactly  short of options to wear!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I received my PPU order from last month. I really like them all. Hope the Ethereal isn't too sheer.
> 
> View attachment 67982


Pretty!  It does look sheer mind, hope not though.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> She indicated too many problems/too much hassle.  She did do that before, it didn't last long - back when she did have stockists, she only opened international for the protos.  I've decided not to get too upset about it, I have plenty of polish and not much money these days so anything that helps stop the spending is good.  I'll try to save some money for Black Friday and hopefully get the best of what's been out then, at a discount, and ship via Stackry.  And if not... who cares???
> I was thinking about overseas polish buying last night - between no free shipping these days, higher per polish prices in dollars AND a crap exchange rate, plus the Stackry price increases, combined with my reduced spending power... a few years back I could afford about 40-50 bottles of polish every month.  Nowadays - more like 7 to 10.  Sad, but I have over 3000 to wear so not exactly  short of options to wear!



Yeah, same here. Well, I can afford to buy a bit more than 10, but probably shouldn't. The loft conversion wiped my savings clean. I have been able to save a bit since lockdown began as I don't have to drive anywhere and we haven't done anything that costs money. But my car needs its MOT/service in September and there'll be other costs I've deferred, plus something will probably need fixed or replaced sooner or later.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Pretty!  It does look sheer mind, hope not though.



Ah well, we'll see. I don't normally but sheer looking polishes like this, but everyone was going crazy about it, so I thought I'd try it.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 14, 2020)

I ended up only ordering 3 from HHC. I like the Quixotic, but it was the least unique/interesting of the 4 I liked. Plus there's one polish coming from last month's sale, so this way the lady that runs the group buy can send all  4 in one package, rather than me having to pay another £4 for postage. 

I swatched the Ethereal and it's surprising opaque. 

And I'm happy not to be sweating anymore. The past week was hell.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2020)

New manis, first up is Colors by Llarowe Berries in the Snow with ILNP XO. I liked the CbL, bit meh on the ILNP.










Next is Sally Hansen Emerald Amethyst (2013 untried) with Fair Maiden The Blind Maiden. Pleasantly surprised by the Sally Hansen, it didn't need a black undie and actually dried properly. Only 2 coats as well.










Finally, my current mani, Glam Polish Cabin Fever with Nails Inc Bakers Row (2013 untried). Super impressed with both, they were nearly one coaters, did two for good measures. The Glam is a tad greener than my pictures show (it does shift blue though), closest is the indoor photo.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2020)

I have finished swatching my EdM untrieds, 270 of them. Phew! I've now started on the Glams, I have just over 300 of those. I need to figure out how to store them. I want to hang them up somewhere, but not sure where and how.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> New manis, first up is Colors by Llarowe Berries in the Snow with ILNP XO. I liked the CbL, bit meh on the ILNP.
> 
> View attachment 67984
> 
> ...


Oo, these are nice!  I really like that CBL in the first one!  And yay for a Sally Hansen that dries!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have finished swatching my EdM untrieds, 270 of them. Phew! I've now started on the Glams, I have just over 300 of those. I need to figure out how to store them. I want to hang them up somewhere, but not sure where and how.


Well done, that's a big job!  
I misunderstood what you meant about hanging them up - thought you meant your 300 Glam Polishes!!!  Second reading - you mean the swatch wheels, makes far more sense!  Those would look nice hung up.  We're not allowed to hang anything on the walls


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2020)

My latest mani is Illyrian Polish Astroboy:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 19, 2020)

Well I'm very underwhelmed by the new Glam Villains collection.  I like a couple of the Sunnydale ones so since I have an open order I'll probably pick those up, though I suspect I have some very similar colours already.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done, that's a big job!
> I misunderstood what you meant about hanging them up - thought you meant your 300 Glam Polishes!!!  Second reading - you mean the swatch wheels, makes far more sense!  Those would look nice hung up.  We're not allowed to hang anything on the walls



Hahaha, sorry, I sometimes type what's in my head and don't think about putting all the words down, lol. Yes, I mean the swatchsticks. I put them on rings (50 sticks per ring) and they're just sitting in a drawer atm, but the drawer is now full and it would be better to hang them somewhere. Probably not on the wall, I'm thinking maybe the side of the wardrobe or the hanging rail in my cupboard. Ah that's a shame. Is that because you're renting?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Illyrian Polish Astroboy:
> View attachment 67995
> View attachment 67996
> View attachment 67994



This is quite nice, but not one of my favourite Illyrians.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I'm very underwhelmed by the new Glam Villains collection.  I like a couple of the Sunnydale ones so since I have an open order I'll probably pick those up, though I suspect I have some very similar colours already.



I haven't seen many swatches yet, but so far I'm not too impressed. I quite like the purple flakie one frm the trio and I think there's a silver holo with purple flakies in the main collection that's quite nice, but I bought a similar one last month, so will probably skip this month. I like quite a few from PPU based on the initial spoiler images, and still not sure what I'm doing about the Tonics I haven't yet bought, so best not to overspend. Luckily the new Femme Fatale collection is quite underwhelming, I like 2 polishes, but not sure if I'll buy or not.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Hahaha, sorry, I sometimes type what's in my head and don't think about putting all the words down, lol. Yes, I mean the swatchsticks. I put them on rings (50 sticks per ring) and they're just sitting in a drawer atm, but the drawer is now full and it would be better to hang them somewhere. Probably not on the wall, I'm thinking maybe the side of the wardrobe or the hanging rail in my cupboard. Ah that's a shame. Is that because you're renting?


Yes, they're very restrictive!  You weren't that unclear, I had brain fade!  And I still think they'd be nice in a frame on the wall!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't seen many swatches yet, but so far I'm not too impressed. I quite like the purple flakie one frm the trio and I think there's a silver holo with purple flakies in the main collection that's quite nice, but I bought a similar one last month, so will probably skip this month. I like quite a few from PPU based on the initial spoiler images, and still not sure what I'm doing about the Tonics I haven't yet bought, so best not to overspend. Luckily the new Femme Fatale collection is quite underwhelming, I like 2 polishes, but not sure if I'll buy or not.


Yes I quite like the flakie one too but I'm sure I have similar already - silver with coloured flakies was a thing a few years ago and I bought about three different ones from Powder Perfect, might have some other brands too.  I actually quite like all three of the Sunnydale ones but the Faith one reads very green and it's not my colour really.  I haven't seen anything much from PPU yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, they're very restrictive!  You weren't that unclear, I had brain fade!  And I still think they'd be nice in a frame on the wall!



I'm not going to frame them as the whole point of swatching them is that I can see what I have. Also I'm pretty sure my children would think I'm very weird. (They already do anyway, no need to add to it, lol.)


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes I quite like the flakie one too but I'm sure I have similar already - silver with coloured flakies was a thing a few years ago and I bought about three different ones from Powder Perfect, might have some other brands too.  I actually quite like all three of the Sunnydale ones but the Faith one reads very green and it's not my colour really.  I haven't seen anything much from PPU yet.



I have no idea about the characters (never seen Buffy), but the greenest one is a bit murky. The blue is okay, but I really only like the purple one. 

I have loads of silver with coloured flakies from Glam alone, it'll be interesting once I've swatched them all, how similar they are (or not?). I do 20 at once, usually every other day, so it'll take me a month to finish. It's fun though, especially with the older polishes as I'd forgotten what some of them look like.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2020)

Since I only have 9 polishes going to Stackry and I'll need to empty my box in 2 weeks, I decided to order those 5 older polishes I wanted from Glam plus the 6 Tonics from the spring collection. I was waiting for Tonic to release the late autumn collection, but even if they did it this weekend, there wouldn't be enough time for them to get to Stackry. Eh, they'll have to wait until later then. 

I see Vanessa failed to open the shop on Saturday and someone said there's been no communication from her about it either. How bizarre.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2020)

Here are some mani pictures. First is Tonic Polish Uniporn with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Fuchsia (2013 untried). Wasn't very impressed with the Tonic. It was very sheer, although I knew that and i know that with UP polishes the sheerness helps with the UP pigment to show up. But I just wasn't wowed by it. Also, it shrank after I put the Kleancolor on top, although that could be the Kleancolor's fault. All in all, wasn't a big fan.










Next is Femme Fatale Deepstone with Polished for Days Roux. The FF is one of my oldest untrieds from the brand, it's really stunning, I love her old holos, they are truly unique. I wasn't that keen on the PfD, it was just a bit meh.










I did my probably last pedi for the year, it's Cupcake Polish Royal Reindeer. It's nice and holo in the sun, but we didn't have any when I was taking the pictures.




Finally, my current mani, Polished for Days Started With a Mouse (magnetic) with Polished for Days Frozen Heart. Ugh, what a pain in the arse this mani has been. It looks great, but started chipping and peeling off within 24 hours. I think Started With a Mouse is a bit thick, although that helped with the magnetising and only took 2 coats, but it's probably causing the chipping. I added some thinner after the first coat, but maybe not enough. I do like Frozen Heart, it's a unique topper, but I'm really annoyed with the magnetic. I even redid a couple of nails last night as half had peeled off them. Anyway, here are the pictures pre-chipping.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 24, 2020)

That's a shame about the magnetic polish. It's beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2020)

boschicka said:


> That's a shame about the magnetic polish. It's beautiful.



It is very pretty. Perhaps I'll thin it more if and when I wear it again.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2020)

Did you order from Glam and Illyrian? I ordered one from Glam (the Scream extractor one), and will order the 2 Holo-maniacs/Fantasmic Flakies exclusives on the 1st. Obviously no Illyrians for me.

Finally there's been some details on the new Tonic collection, I only want 2. I'll order them once the fall/winter collection comes out.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 29, 2020)

Just venting. I'll use her YouTube channel name: FatCat Pawlished is a nightmare. I'm trying to watch the PPU swatch videos and she's killing my soul. She tries to be zany and have a personality and it's all so painfully fake. It takes her 10 minutes to get to the swatching and when she does, holding her hand up in the air forces her to polish and hack at her fingers like a wild animal. It's not very helpful in determining the qualities of the formula. Apologies for the negativity. It's been driving me mad for some time now.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Just venting. I'll use her YouTube channel name: FatCat Pawlished is a nightmare. I'm trying to watch the PPU swatch videos and she's killing my soul. She tries to be zany and have a personality and it's all so painfully fake. It takes her 10 minutes to get to the swatching and when she does, holding her hand up in the air forces her to polish and hack at her fingers like a wild animal. It's not very helpful in determining the qualities of the formula. Apologies for the negativity. It's been driving me mad for some time now.



I totally agree with you. She is extremely annoying. I never ever watch her videos live, if I want to see something, I just watch that bit and immediately turn off. I have noticed that she's got more sloppy lately in her application (and she was already bad before). Unfortunately as she's part of the polish clique inner circle, noone can say anything bad about her. Same goes to Lisa, I find her swatches extremely dull. Holos, multichromes, bright colours, always dull. Don't understand why she gets almost all the polishes every month. Well, I can, she's another one of the inner circle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Since I only have 9 polishes going to Stackry and I'll need to empty my box in 2 weeks, I decided to order those 5 older polishes I wanted from Glam plus the 6 Tonics from the spring collection. I was waiting for Tonic to release the late autumn collection, but even if they did it this weekend, there wouldn't be enough time for them to get to Stackry. Eh, they'll have to wait until later then.
> 
> I see Vanessa failed to open the shop on Saturday and someone said there's been no communication from her about it either. How bizarre.


I'm now very dubious about Illyrian again - she's up to her old tricks!  No answering emails, packages not scanning, not opening when she said... and now no international shipping too.  That R&J96 collection was initially due out a couple of weeks ago, then put back to this 28th.  Surprise, surprise, never happened, guess we were right about not coping with doing an actual collection!  Then she said new protos and BIBs on 28th, but we got old protos from last release instead - and some very odd choices from BIB - I know for a fact that Jinx 2.0 and Morph have been at the top of that poll in the 20+ vote range for months, but she's done two BIBs recently and neither was included, I hadn't voted for them but I would be seriously annoyed if I had, she pretty much brought back ones that had one or two votes only as far as I recall - it's all faked, she does what she wants and pretends it's for the customers if you ask me.  She's had loads of people moaning about delays on FB again, the usual fangirls are out whining that people shouldn't say it in the forums but email - which would be fine if she ever answered them!  Not my problems any more since she obviously doesn't give a damn about her international customers (let's be honest, it's all of her customers...).  I may well succumb come Black Friday but I'm not even sure about that ATM.  I wish I could find another brand doing the kind of polishes she does so well!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures. First is Tonic Polish Uniporn with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Fuchsia (2013 untried). Wasn't very impressed with the Tonic. It was very sheer, although I knew that and i know that with UP polishes the sheerness helps with the UP pigment to show up. But I just wasn't wowed by it. Also, it shrank after I put the Kleancolor on top, although that could be the Kleancolor's fault. All in all, wasn't a big fan.
> 
> View attachment 68014
> 
> ...


It might have been a PITA but I adore that last mani!  Very sad it was so difficult as they both look stunning.  I also like the Kleancolor in the first one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order from Glam and Illyrian? I ordered one from Glam (the Scream extractor one), and will order the 2 Holo-maniacs/Fantasmic Flakies exclusives on the 1st. Obviously no Illyrians for me.
> 
> Finally there's been some details on the new Tonic collection, I only want 2. I'll order them once the fall/winter collection comes out.


I got the two Buffy ones I wanted from Glam, was tempted to add a couple more but I resisted.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Just venting. I'll use her YouTube channel name: FatCat Pawlished is a nightmare. I'm trying to watch the PPU swatch videos and she's killing my soul. She tries to be zany and have a personality and it's all so painfully fake. It takes her 10 minutes to get to the swatching and when she does, holding her hand up in the air forces her to polish and hack at her fingers like a wild animal. It's not very helpful in determining the qualities of the formula. Apologies for the negativity. It's been driving me mad for some time now.


I was just hunting for swatches for PPU and watched a bit of this - you are dead right!  I was forwarding through it to find out if I could see the ones I was interested in, it was like wading through treacle.  I know there are a lot of polishes, but 31/2 hours and she's only done a fraction of the collection, how much of my life am I expected to donate to one polish release???  And she polishes her nails so badly too!  Have any of you seen what PfD are bringing?  That was why I tuned into her videos she got nowhere near that far though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2020)

New mani is Powder Perfect Anemone Awakening:





This is such a pretty colour and really sparkly - it's a microglitter, I can never capture that sparkle in my pictures but trust me, it's there!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm now very dubious about Illyrian again - she's up to her old tricks!  No answering emails, packages not scanning, not opening when she said... and now no international shipping too.  That R&J96 collection was initially due out a couple of weeks ago, then put back to this 28th.  Surprise, surprise, never happened, guess we were right about not coping with doing an actual collection!  Then she said new protos and BIBs on 28th, but we got old protos from last release instead - and some very odd choices from BIB - I know for a fact that Jinx 2.0 and Morph have been at the top of that poll in the 20+ vote range for months, but she's done two BIBs recently and neither was included, I hadn't voted for them but I would be seriously annoyed if I had, she pretty much brought back ones that had one or two votes only as far as I recall - it's all faked, she does what she wants and pretends it's for the customers if you ask me.  She's had loads of people moaning about delays on FB again, the usual fangirls are out whining that people shouldn't say it in the forums but email - which would be fine if she ever answered them!  Not my problems any more since she obviously doesn't give a damn about her international customers (let's be honest, it's all of her customers...).  I may well succumb come Black Friday but I'm not even sure about that ATM.  I wish I could find another brand doing the kind of polishes she does so well!



I'm so glad I got kicked out of the group, this way I'm not even tempted to buy from her.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was just hunting for swatches for PPU and watched a bit of this - you are dead right!  I was forwarding through it to find out if I could see the ones I was interested in, it was like wading through treacle.  I know there are a lot of polishes, but 31/2 hours and she's only done a fraction of the collection, how much of my life am I expected to donate to one polish release???  And she polishes her nails so badly too!  Have any of you seen what PfD are bringing?  That was why I tuned into her videos she got nowhere near that far though!



I decided not to bother watching any of her videos, I'll just go buy the swatch pictures in the group. 

The PfD is now up in the shop, it's really pretty. I also love the ride it's based on (Haunted Mansion in Disneyland).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Powder Perfect Anemone Awakening:
> View attachment 68032
> View attachment 68033
> View attachment 68031
> ...



Very pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh dear, I bought 2 more perfumes this week. Both are older, collectable ones that I'd been looking for for a while, so I'm really happy, but I spent quite a lot of money. One I actually bought from the US Ebay, really hope it'll be all good. I bought it from a top rated seller, so fingers crossed. 

I also like 8 from PPU (ouch), but luckily only 2 from Femme Fatale and those 2 exclusive Glams. Don't like the FTLOP box this month and I haven't seen anything from HHC that I might want. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 31, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear, I bought 2 more perfumes this week. Both are older, collectable ones that I'd been looking for for a while, so I'm really happy, but I spent quite a lot of money. One I actually bought from the US Ebay, really hope it'll be all good. I bought it from a top rated seller, so fingers crossed.
> 
> I also like 8 from PPU (ouch), but luckily only 2 from Femme Fatale and those 2 exclusive Glams. Don't like the FTLOP box this month and I haven't seen anything from HHC that I might want. Fingers crossed.


Hope you love your perfumes!
PPU is not going to be expensive for me this month - I picked out three (Atomic, Alchemy, Lollipop Posse).  But the LP looks a bit too transparent for me, so just the two I think.  I don't know Atomic at all, but they've nailed my favourite kind of colour and I must have it!  Not a fan of the PfD, I must have others that look like it, far from unique.  There were quite a few others that are quite nice, but again they're brands I don't know, and one a month is enough adventure!  I'm not even that fussed on the Alchemy, but since I'm shopping anyway...
I don't like FTLOP either, the PfD is nice but I actively dislike the other two.  Haven't looked at HHC yet, but I'd be astounded if I like anything enough to shop.  A cheap month!  I'm also unimpressed by the Glam for Fantasmic Flakies - I like the Holomaniacs one, but since I'm not a member of that group I can't buy regardless.  Shame.  This counts as a cheap month though!  Looks like just my 2 Glams and two PPU.  A record when I'm not on a no-buy kick.  Since I'm thinking that, I bet I buy Shlees or something.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope you love your perfumes!
> PPU is not going to be expensive for me this month - I picked out three (Atomic, Alchemy, Lollipop Posse).  But the LP looks a bit too transparent for me, so just the two I think.  I don't know Atomic at all, but they've nailed my favourite kind of colour and I must have it!  Not a fan of the PfD, I must have others that look like it, far from unique.  There were quite a few others that are quite nice, but again they're brands I don't know, and one a month is enough adventure!  I'm not even that fussed on the Alchemy, but since I'm shopping anyway...
> I don't like FTLOP either, the PfD is nice but I actively dislike the other two.  Haven't looked at HHC yet, but I'd be astounded if I like anything enough to shop.  A cheap month!  I'm also unimpressed by the Glam for Fantasmic Flakies - I like the Holomaniacs one, but since I'm not a member of that group I can't buy regardless.  Shame.  This counts as a cheap month though!  Looks like just my 2 Glams and two PPU.  A record when I'm not on a no-buy kick.  Since I'm thinking that, I bet I buy Shlees or something.



Thanks. They are all LE seasonal variations of YSL Paris, my first "grown up" perfume that I still love. They used to bring out a springtime version every year or so with different bottle design and slightly different scent. Apart from a couple of very old ones that I don't think I'll be able to track down now, I have most of them. Luckily they stopped bringing new ones out in 2016, I don't think I could afford buying them all, lol. Of course as with nail polish, I have way more perfumes than I can use up in this lifetime and there's still a few I want to get (different brands). 

I'm thinking of buying from a new to me brand too, Kathleen & Co. The others are from brands I know and like. I normally don't buy from new brands unless the polish is really pretty or unique, but I do like the Kathleen & Co one a lot. The Atomic is really pretty too. 

Since I'll be buying both Glams, I'm happy to decant the Holomaniacs one for you. (Or I can give you the code? Don't know if they'll actually check whether you're a member or not.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. They are all LE seasonal variations of YSL Paris, my first "grown up" perfume that I still love. They used to bring out a springtime version every year or so with different bottle design and slightly different scent. Apart from a couple of very old ones that I don't think I'll be able to track down now, I have most of them. Luckily they stopped bringing new ones out in 2016, I don't think I could afford buying them all, lol. Of course as with nail polish, I have way more perfumes than I can use up in this lifetime and there's still a few I want to get (different brands).
> 
> I'm thinking of buying from a new to me brand too, Kathleen & Co. The others are from brands I know and like. I normally don't buy from new brands unless the polish is really pretty or unique, but I do like the Kathleen & Co one a lot. The Atomic is really pretty too.
> 
> Since I'll be buying both Glams, I'm happy to decant the Holomaniacs one for you. (Or I can give you the code? Don't know if they'll actually check whether you're a member or not.)


Ah, the joys of collecting limited editions!  I remember how much I paid for some EPs and am embarrassed...At least you get pretty bottles!
Thanks for offer on Glam Holomaniacs, a decant will do nicely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2020)

Sadly broke a nail yesterday so I have a new mani for today - Pahlish Mystery polish ?2:




Bit of a change in colour for me.  It's a very deep green, almost black, with green and blue micro glitters - very wicked witch!  Formula was very thick, but it was nearly a one-coater (if I wasn't cack-handed and missed a bit...).  It's been around a while, might have thickened with age!  Anyway, I'm liking it!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ah, the joys of collecting limited editions!  I remember how much I paid for some EPs and am embarrassed...At least you get pretty bottles!
> Thanks for offer on Glam Holomaniacs, a decant will do nicely!



No problem. I've bought them both.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sadly broke a nail yesterday so I have a new mani for today - Pahlish Mystery polish ?2:
> View attachment 68055
> View attachment 68056
> 
> ...



Nice one!

I've been meaning to post my mani pics, but never have enough time to sit down and crop and upload the pictures. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## AleesLLD (Sep 2, 2020)

I tried to stay away from OPI for ages as I thought it was too expensive for nail polish. However, I buckled and brought two shades the other day and there some of the best nail polishes I own. I think Essie is so overrated as it comes off after two days or doesn't paint well.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 2, 2020)

AleesLLD said:


> I tried to stay away from OPI for ages as I thought it was too expensive for nail polish. However, I buckled and brought two shades the other day and there some of the best nail polishes I own. I think Essie is so overrated as it comes off after two days or doesn't paint well.


Which 2 shades did you purchase?


----------



## AleesLLD (Sep 2, 2020)

Bubble bath and Big Apple Red. I love a red and needed a neutral colour


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2020)

Finally, a moment to post some mani pictures. First is Colors by Llarowe Fast Eddie with Illyrian Polish Prototype 23. I liked both of these polishes a lot. 










Next is Femme Fatale Belle with L.A. Girl Electric Guitar (2013 untried). Belle was a bit dull (and showed off all the imperfections on my crappy peeling nails), but I quite liked the topper. 







This is Nvr Enuff We Wish You a Merry Unicorn with Emily de Molly Source of Life. This was the first time I used Nvr Enuff (I have another 3 polishes form them I think) and I was really impressed. I also loved the EdM. Sadly there was no sun, we had a miserable, cold weekend.







Finally this is Tonic Polish Voodoo topped with Polished for Days Enchanted. I love the Tonic so much. She does these vampy colours really well.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm really annoyed with PPU. They're using a parcel forwarding service because their local post office can't cope with the volume of packages(?) and my package has been in transit for over a week now. It's still with the shipping partner, who will then pass it onto USPS. My Stackry box need emptying this weekend, but since it's already Thursday, there's no way the package will get there before the weekend. Ugh. On top of it all, Annette is now refusing to combine orders on the UK site ,because it's too much hassle for her. Ffs, that's her job! Ugh and ugh again.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

AleesLLD said:


> Bubble bath and Big Apple Red. I love a red and needed a neutral colour


I've never really rated OPI (I probably have half a dozen or so), and I'm not one for neutrals but that's a pretty red.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Finally, a moment to post some mani pictures. First is Colors by Llarowe Fast Eddie with Illyrian Polish Prototype 23. I liked both of these polishes a lot.
> 
> View attachment 68061
> 
> ...


These are all very cute (but I don't like that FF to be honest!).  Toppers are all lovely though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really annoyed with PPU. They're using a parcel forwarding service because their local post office can't cope with the volume of packages(?) and my package has been in transit for over a week now. It's still with the shipping partner, who will then pass it onto USPS. My Stackry box need emptying this weekend, but since it's already Thursday, there's no way the package will get there before the weekend. Ugh. On top of it all, Annette is now refusing to combine orders on the UK site ,because it's too much hassle for her. Ffs, that's her job! Ugh and ugh again.


That is so frustrating, how much are they shipping that a PO can't cope?  At least Stackry storage fees aren't too prohibitive.  I saw that about RC, was a bit surprised as I didn't think she did combination anyway - but as you say, it's all she has to do!  I do get annoyed at the sellers that won't combine (Illyrian!!!) - surely they're there to sell polish and it will help them do that?  Because I've never opted to do a second order from anywhere if I have to pay second postage fees.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is so frustrating, how much are they shipping that a PO can't cope?  At least Stackry storage fees aren't too prohibitive.  I saw that about RC, was a bit surprised as I didn't think she did combination anyway - but as you say, it's all she has to do!  I do get annoyed at the sellers that won't combine (Illyrian!!!) - surely they're there to sell polish and it will help them do that?  Because I've never opted to do a second order from anywhere if I have to pay second postage fees.



I agree. I think she said something like she'll add to your order but not refund shipping. Well, if you don't refund, I expect my orders posted separately.

On a happier note, I received one of my perfumes yesterday and it's so lovely. The other one is due to be delivered to my Stackry box today. Now if the PPU package was there already, I could consolidate. Meh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I agree. I think she said something like she'll add to your order but not refund shipping. Well, if you don't refund, I expect my orders posted separately.
> 
> On a happier note, I received one of my perfumes yesterday and it's so lovely. The other one is due to be delivered to my Stackry box today. Now if the PPU package was there already, I could consolidate. Meh.


I hate that!  So cheeky.  
Glad you are happy with your perfume.  I hardly wear perfume ever.  I have two that I wear, my mum gave me some little sample packs for Xmas years ago and I picked those two out as lovely so when I finished them I bought full size.  From eBay because they were discontinued by the time I'd finished the minis!  Paid around £20-£25 for each of them.  I was astounded yesterday when I noticed that one of them sells for about £70 now, and the other one was £150!  I'd never pay that...Byron keeps knocking the £150 one over, going to have to find a new perch for it I think!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I hate that!  So cheeky.
> Glad you are happy with your perfume.  I hardly wear perfume ever.  I have two that I wear, my mum gave me some little sample packs for Xmas years ago and I picked those two out as lovely so when I finished them I bought full size.  From eBay because they were discontinued by the time I'd finished the minis!  Paid around £20-£25 for each of them.  I was astounded yesterday when I noticed that one of them sells for about £70 now, and the other one was £150!  I'd never pay that...Byron keeps knocking the £150 one over, going to have to find a new perch for it I think!



These Paris ones used to cost £30 for a 125 ml bottle which was great, but on eBay they are more like £60-70 now. It's fine, I don't mind that, but wouldn't pay more. 

I have always loved perfumes, I still have loads from as long as 10 years ago. I wear perfume every day, only a little bit though, I'm not like those women that go around in a cloud of smell! Unfortunately my sense of smell has got a lot worse over the last few years, don't know why, it comes and goes. If I get Covid, I might not even notice it as some days I can't smell anything or things smell a bit off. Well, obviously if I don't also have the fever and hacking cough that is, hahaha!

What perfumes do you have? Ha, yes, put them in a locked cupboard!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> These Paris ones used to cost £30 for a 125 ml bottle which was great, but on eBay they are more like £60-70 now. It's fine, I don't mind that, but wouldn't pay more.
> 
> I have always loved perfumes, I still have loads from as long as 10 years ago. I wear perfume every day, only a little bit though, I'm not like those women that go around in a cloud of smell! Unfortunately my sense of smell has got a lot worse over the last few years, don't know why, it comes and goes. If I get Covid, I might not even notice it as some days I can't smell anything or things smell a bit off. Well, obviously if I don't also have the fever and hacking cough that is, hahaha!
> 
> What perfumes do you have? Ha, yes, put them in a locked cupboard!


I have this:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/771716492/deci-dela-nina-ricci-edt-100ml-spray?ref=cart

And this one:
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/720749708/nikos-sculpture-pour-femme-eau-de-parfum?ref=cart

Who knew smelling nice was so expensive???  Maybe I should sell them...!
Searching for the links I found this:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have this:
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/771716492/deci-dela-nina-ricci-edt-100ml-spray?ref=cart
> 
> And this one:
> ...



If you like them, don't sell them you might regret it!

I've just placed my PPU (UK) order. I ended up getting 7 instead of 8, I decided against the EdM. That's another 85 quid gone.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> If you like them, don't sell them you might regret it!
> 
> I've just placed my PPU (UK) order. I ended up getting 7 instead of 8, I decided against the EdM. That's another 85 quid gone.


I'm in two minds about selling!  I love the Nina Ricci, think it's staying but I've used a fair amount of the Sculpture...  Probably keep both...
Thanks for reminder on PPU, checked my two out just now.  Hope Atomic are good quality!  I didn't like the EdM...


----------



## boschicka (Sep 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've never really rated OPI (I probably have half a dozen or so), and I'm not one for neutrals but that's a pretty red.


That neutral looks like it would be a good vnl neutralizer or whatever they call those things.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

Well, what do you know, my PPU package is due to be delivered tomorrow. Tracking went from USPS expecting package to arrived at post office in one day. My perfume on the other hand was out for delivery today, but it's now showing as arrived at the post office. Weird.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Well, what do you know, my PPU package is due to be delivered tomorrow. Tracking went from USPS expecting package to arrived at post office in one day. My perfume on the other hand was out for delivery today, but it's now showing as arrived at the post office. Weird.


Nice! Hopefully your perfume will be delivered tomorrow too.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Nice! Hopefully your perfume will be delivered tomorrow too.



Turns out the perfume was delivered today after all! Just got the e-mail from Stackry.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Well, what do you know, my PPU package is due to be delivered tomorrow. Tracking went from USPS expecting package to arrived at post office in one day. My perfume on the other hand was out for delivery today, but it's now showing as arrived at the post office. Weird.


Yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Turns out the perfume was delivered today after all! Just got the e-mail from Stackry.


Double yay!!  All good!  By the way, I haven't even had a shipping notice for last month's PPU!  Not in a rush mind, but boo anyway!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Double yay!!  All good!  By the way, I haven't even had a shipping notice for last month's PPU!  Not in a rush mind, but boo anyway!



You ordered from the UK shop though, didn't you? That's usually a week or so later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You ordered from the UK shop though, didn't you? That's usually a week or so later.


True!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2020)

I am so annoyed. Wanted to buy something on Depop, it's been 4 days since I first contacted the seller with a few questions. 2 days after my initial message she replied to 2 of 3 questions. I asked about the price again (it's a multiple item listing and no specific price per item). Nothing. Found the same thing on Facebook Marketplace. Seller wants bank transfer. Erm, no thank you. Firstly, if you either want to sell something or don't, but if you don't, then don't list it or leave people hanging. Secondly, who on earth pays by bank transfer for things on the internet??? The mind boggles. 

In other news, everything is at Stackry, I requested consolidation on Friday, but they were closed yesterday, so still waiting. Also still waiting for my Tonic pre-order from Girly Bits as I helped someone out and the polish they ordered hasn't arrived at GB yet, so the whole order is on hold. Things will arrive, but it's a bit frustrating to be waiting and waiting...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2020)

I am absolutely fuming! Got my Stackry box today and I was sent a different version of the perfume I ordered. I specifically wanted the 2012 limited edition and was sent one that I already have. Ugh! Because it's a US seller, I can't return the perfume, so I guess I won't be able to get a refund either. I messaged them, we'll see. I'm so pissed off, I've had a really difficult week and was so looking forward to my package. Also one of my Glams leaked a little, but it's not broken, so I managed to clean up the bottle and popped a bit of thinner in it as it felt a bit thick. It's only about 2 ml, I'll live. 

I am happy with my polishes, the FTLOP box is really gorgeous. The Lemming from last month's PPU seems lighter and more blue than the pictures showed, but its fine. 

Still waiting for my Girly Bits order, but I did get my tiny Femme Fatale group buy order yesterday. I'll post pictures later if I have time. I've been really busy, my daughter started college on Tuesday and it of course didn't go as smoothly as i'd have hoped (wouldn't be us!) and my youngest is now more cooperative with home schooling, so I'm spending more time with him too. I miss lockdown days when we slept until 9 am and did nothing all day. (Although it is nice to have some "normality" in our lives again.)


----------



## boschicka (Sep 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I am absolutely fuming! Got my Stackry box today and I was sent a different version of the perfume I ordered. I specifically wanted the 2012 limited edition and was sent one that I already have. Ugh! Because it's a US seller, I can't return the perfume, so I guess I won't be able to get a refund either. I messaged them, we'll see. I'm so pissed off, I've had a really difficult week and was so looking forward to my package. Also one of my Glams leaked a little, but it's not broken, so I managed to clean up the bottle and popped a bit of thinner in it as it felt a bit thick. It's only about 2 ml, I'll live.
> 
> I am happy with my polishes, the FTLOP box is really gorgeous. The Lemming from last month's PPU seems lighter and more blue than the pictures showed, but its fine.
> 
> Still waiting for my Girly Bits order, but I did get my tiny Femme Fatale group buy order yesterday. I'll post pictures later if I have time. I've been really busy, my daughter started college on Tuesday and it of course didn't go as smoothly as i'd have hoped (wouldn't be us!) and my youngest is now more cooperative with home schooling, so I'm spending more time with him too. I miss lockdown days when we slept until 9 am and did nothing all day. (Although it is nice to have some "normality" in our lives again.)


Wow, that is ridiculous and frustrating. I'm sorry that happened to you. I know it doesn't seem likely, but fingers crossed you get a refund!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Wow, that is ridiculous and frustrating. I'm sorry that happened to you. I know it doesn't seem likely, but fingers crossed you get a refund!



Thank you! The seller offered a $5 refund, what a joke (I paid $90!!). I will try to get Paypal to refund it or at least a good chunk. And of course leave a stinking negative feedback for them.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2020)

I've opened a case with Paypal as the seller kept insisting that I need to send the perfume back for a full refund (having told them that I can't due to international shipping regulations). I've asked for half of it, hopefully I'll get it, then I'll try to sell it and hope to recoup the other half. The one I was sent is less rare, so won't fetch as much. 

On a happier note, here are my polishes. First my Femme Fatales from the UK group buy:




And here's my Stackry lot:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2020)

Time for some manis. First is Color Club Eternal Beauty (2013 untried) with Femme Fatale Fire in the Sky. I really love these Color Club holos. I'm planning on buying the 6 I don't have during the Black Friday sale. They only need 2 coats, don't drag and stamp really well too.







Next is Vapid Lacquer Pacific Coast HWI topped with Nails Inc Pinkie Pink (2013 untried). It was more coral than pink, but my camera didn't like it.







This is Emily de Molly Deep Sea Wonders topped with Darling Diva Anna (2013 untried).







Next is Tonic Polish Walk Through the Fire with Girly Bits As You Wish. They are nearly identical, except the Girly Bits has some flakies in it, but they're hard to see.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I am so annoyed. Wanted to buy something on Depop, it's been 4 days since I first contacted the seller with a few questions. 2 days after my initial message she replied to 2 of 3 questions. I asked about the price again (it's a multiple item listing and no specific price per item). Nothing. Found the same thing on Facebook Marketplace. Seller wants bank transfer. Erm, no thank you. Firstly, if you either want to sell something or don't, but if you don't, then don't list it or leave people hanging. Secondly, who on earth pays by bank transfer for things on the internet??? The mind boggles.
> 
> In other news, everything is at Stackry, I requested consolidation on Friday, but they were closed yesterday, so still waiting. Also still waiting for my Tonic pre-order from Girly Bits as I helped someone out and the polish they ordered hasn't arrived at GB yet, so the whole order is on hold. Things will arrive, but it's a bit frustrating to be waiting and waiting...


I guess indie polish sellers aren't the only people who are annoying to buy from!  Hope you get the response you want.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I am absolutely fuming! Got my Stackry box today and I was sent a different version of the perfume I ordered. I specifically wanted the 2012 limited edition and was sent one that I already have. Ugh! Because it's a US seller, I can't return the perfume, so I guess I won't be able to get a refund either. I messaged them, we'll see. I'm so pissed off, I've had a really difficult week and was so looking forward to my package. Also one of my Glams leaked a little, but it's not broken, so I managed to clean up the bottle and popped a bit of thinner in it as it felt a bit thick. It's only about 2 ml, I'll live.
> 
> I am happy with my polishes, the FTLOP box is really gorgeous. The Lemming from last month's PPU seems lighter and more blue than the pictures showed, but its fine.
> 
> Still waiting for my Girly Bits order, but I did get my tiny Femme Fatale group buy order yesterday. I'll post pictures later if I have time. I've been really busy, my daughter started college on Tuesday and it of course didn't go as smoothly as i'd have hoped (wouldn't be us!) and my youngest is now more cooperative with home schooling, so I'm spending more time with him too. I miss lockdown days when we slept until 9 am and did nothing all day. (Although it is nice to have some "normality" in our lives again.)


Oh that is too frustrating.  It's one of the drawbacks of buying through Stackry - I bought a handbag for about £70 that way, when it arrived they'd sent the wrong colour and there was nothing I could do about it - a return would have cost nearly as much as the bag.  Really annoying as it was their error but I didn't pursue it.  I must get round to selling it, I already had that colour and now I have two.  Shame about the leak too, glad it didn't ruin or spill the whole bottle - I had that before too, Painted Polish, and it happened more than once with them - a brand that I've never gone back to since the second incident.  
Glad you love your polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The seller offered a $5 refund, what a joke (I paid $90!!). I will try to get Paypal to refund it or at least a good chunk. And of course leave a stinking negative feedback for them.


That is a joke, hope Paypal come through.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I've opened a case with Paypal as the seller kept insisting that I need to send the perfume back for a full refund (having told them that I can't due to international shipping regulations). I've asked for half of it, hopefully I'll get it, then I'll try to sell it and hope to recoup the other half. The one I was sent is less rare, so won't fetch as much.
> 
> On a happier note, here are my polishes. First my Femme Fatales from the UK group buy:
> 
> ...


Very nice!  I'm drawn to the PfD on the bottom row - is that the PPU one I ordered (crosses fingers!)?


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice!  I'm drawn to the PfD on the bottom row - is that the PPU one I ordered (crosses fingers!)?


It's Fire Rainbow, August PPU.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some manis. First is Color Club Eternal Beauty (2013 untried) with Femme Fatale Fire in the Sky. I really love these Color Club holos. I'm planning on buying the 6 I don't have during the Black Friday sale. They only need 2 coats, don't drag and stamp really well too.
> 
> View attachment 68082
> 
> ...


Nice!  I do like the CC holos, but the one I wore peeled right off me so I decided not to buy any more (though I already had several).  They do look nice on though.  I love Anna!  And those two multichromes do look incredibly similar.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> It's Fire Rainbow, August PPU.


Yay, I did buy it!  (Still no shipping notice from RC about the previous PPU order by the way)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 13, 2020)

And here is my latest mani - Claire's 259:



I thought this looked really boring in the bottle and planned to put a topper on it.  Tried on one nail but didn't like it and actually I love this polish as it is!  So shiny, such a pretty colour, really metallic and a fairly pale colour that works on me.  Quite impressed by this one coat wonder for £2.25 and no shipping to pay!  Occasionally the high street does surprise with quality and good looks!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I guess indie polish sellers aren't the only people who are annoying to buy from!  Hope you get the response you want.



The Depop seller still hasn't come back to me. Weird.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh that is too frustrating.  It's one of the drawbacks of buying through Stackry - I bought a handbag for about £70 that way, when it arrived they'd sent the wrong colour and there was nothing I could do about it - a return would have cost nearly as much as the bag.  Really annoying as it was their error but I didn't pursue it.  I must get round to selling it, I already had that colour and now I have two.  Shame about the leak too, glad it didn't ruin or spill the whole bottle - I had that before too, Painted Polish, and it happened more than once with them - a brand that I've never gone back to since the second incident.
> Glad you love your polishes.



It is very annoying. If it was allowed, I would send the perfume back, it would cost me about £15, but it's still much less than what I paid for it. The seller insists that they sent the one they listed, I'm guessing maybe they listed the wrong item (on purpose?). They have been so unhelpful, it's ridiculous. But I guess lesson's learnt. I knew there was a risk, but I was more worried about it breaking or something like that. 

The leak was fairly small and the polish dried around the neck of the bottle, so it prevented more coming out. I think the paper towel they use for packaging must have helped as it stuck to it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, I did buy it!  (Still no shipping notice from RC about the previous PPU order by the way)



Hope you get your order soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here is my latest mani - Claire's 259:
> View attachment 68092
> View attachment 68093
> 
> I thought this looked really boring in the bottle and planned to put a topper on it.  Tried on one nail but didn't like it and actually I love this polish as it is!  So shiny, such a pretty colour, really metallic and a fairly pale colour that works on me.  Quite impressed by this one coat wonder for £2.25 and no shipping to pay!  Occasionally the high street does surprise with quality and good looks!



This is very pretty. I have a few Claire's polishes too and they're pretty good. I sometimes pop in to see if they have any I fancy, although I haven't lately. I had a look at some Barry M's in Superdrug the other day, but there wasn't anything I wanted. I'm still trying to avoid the shops as much as possible.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Hope you get your order soon.


Finally got a shipping notice today - yay!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> This is very pretty. I have a few Claire's polishes too and they're pretty good. I sometimes pop in to see if they have any I fancy, although I haven't lately. I had a look at some Barry M's in Superdrug the other day, but there wasn't anything I wanted. I'm still trying to avoid the shops as much as possible.


Yes, I'm still avoiding shops except for essentials - and when you own 3K+ polishes, another one is far from essential!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 16, 2020)

So I just watched a swatching video for the Glam HHS release - not going as mad this year as usual.  I'm thinking maybe 6, which includes one I might skip and excludes one I might decide to buy...  Much cheaper than normal, at least until I see some swatch pics!  And I don't want any of the trio either.
This is the video, I like her style:
Speeds through, you can see what they look like, stills at the end of each one with a name so you can pause it, a really helpful video!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I just watched a swatching video for the Glam HHS release - not going as mad this year as usual.  I'm thinking maybe 6, which includes one I might skip and excludes one I might decide to buy...  Much cheaper than normal, at least until I see some swatch pics!  And I don't want any of the trio either.
> This is the video, I like her style:
> Speeds through, you can see what they look like, stills at the end of each one with a name so you can pause it, a really helpful video!



I literally just finished watching it myself! I don't want too many either, mostly the ones with multicolour flakies plus the flakie one from the trio. I haven't counted, but 6-7 is my guess.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a few more manis to show. First is Lilypad Lacquer Queen with Polished for Days Hawthorne. I really liked this mani. 













Next is Illyrian Polish Dew. Not my favourite Illyrian, but it's nice. 










Finally this is Different Dimension Comet with Topshop Brazil (2013 untried). I love the DD, it's so sparkly and shiny.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 22, 2020)

Yay! PayPal awarded me $45! The stupid seller can suck it! I will list the perfume on eBay, I should be able to recoup the other $45 with any luck.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 22, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! PayPal awarded me $45! The stupid seller can suck it! I will list the perfume on eBay, I should be able to recoup the other $45 with any luck.


Hooray!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2020)

I've had such a busy and tiring week, TGIF. What are you buying from Glam today? I think I'm getting 6: Would You Do It For a Scooby Snack, Scare Me, Terrifying Tales, Monster Mash, Penny Dreadful and In Our Town of Halloween. Apparently they won't ship until December though, mind you, it's not like I'm short of polishes for Halloween and in general. (Not really doing Halloween anyway, especially not this year.)

I was a bit underwhelmed with PPU at first, but there are still a few polishes I'd like, will probably get 4. Pretty sure I'll get the Femme Fatale, Fair Maiden and Supernatural, and then pick another one out of the Lilypad, Alchemy (the pink one, not the blue/green flakie topper) and Nailed It. Might go with the Lilypad. 

I received one polish this week, it's the Lacquester from the Polish Con UK group. It was held virtually as obviously it couldn't go ahead. I think it's really pretty.




My Tonics from Girly Bits are finally on their way and Kay says the Glams were posted yesterday, so hurray! I still haven't finished swatching them all, I've hardly done any in the past 3 weeks. I'm barely managing to stay awake long enough to do my nails. 

What do you think of the new PfD collection? I quite like them, but the polishes are beginning to look a bit samey. I found the same with the PPU colour, it's just the smae flakies in a different colour base nowadays. So I'm not getting that, but I'll probably get some of the new collection during the Black Friday sale. 

I'll try to post some mani pictures soon, but I'm really tired now. I'm not a morning person, and having to get up at 6.30 am every day has really taken its toll. Yawn.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more manis to show. First is Lilypad Lacquer Queen with Polished for Days Hawthorne. I really liked this mani.
> 
> View attachment 68125
> 
> ...


Very nice!  Hawthorne is lovely and I agree with you on the DD - a nice pretty colour.  Not so keen on the Illyrian, it really wouldn't suit me but it looks good on you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! PayPal awarded me $45! The stupid seller can suck it! I will list the perfume on eBay, I should be able to recoup the other $45 with any luck.


I'm pleased for you!  Hope you get the rest back from selling it.  My lockdown project has been to clear out clothes that no longer fit and I'm finding I'm selling a fair amount of them on eBay!  My old tat is turning into money on a daily basis.  It's very satisfying, and is clearing me some much needed space too.  I still have two full bin bags of stuff to iron and photograph as well, could turn out to be a nice little earner!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I've had such a busy and tiring week, TGIF. What are you buying from Glam today? I think I'm getting 6: Would You Do It For a Scooby Snack, Scare Me, Terrifying Tales, Monster Mash, Penny Dreadful and In Our Town of Halloween. Apparently they won't ship until December though, mind you, it's not like I'm short of polishes for Halloween and in general. (Not really doing Halloween anyway, especially not this year.)
> 
> I was a bit underwhelmed with PPU at first, but there are still a few polishes I'd like, will probably get 4. Pretty sure I'll get the Femme Fatale, Fair Maiden and Supernatural, and then pick another one out of the Lilypad, Alchemy (the pink one, not the blue/green flakie topper) and Nailed It. Might go with the Lilypad.
> 
> ...


I've had a bit of a week too, students came back on Monday and though I'm not back to campus till next year it's been full on preparing for them and answering all their questions.  I now also have a skype phone line from them coming into my laptop, which feels just wrong!  So glad it's the weekend, but the F1 is early this week, so no long lies sadly.
My Glam list only overlaps with yours by one!  Terrifying Tales.  I'm also planning to get Lucifer (of course!), Mr Slappy, Doctor Sleep, Amityville, Interview with the Vampire.  I'm additionally very drawn to the green one (I know, unusual!) Creepy Creeps with Eerie Eyes, but I'm not sure.  Probably skip that.  Amityville is the other I'm less sure about, we'll see how the impulse hits me when I get my shopping boots on! 
I haven't seen much from new PPU yet, so no clue what I'll buy.  I like about half of the PfDs, tempted to buy them soon from Harlow as I have loads of points and they do free shipping - I also fancy the red Wildflower that they released recently.  We'll see how it goes.

I like your Lacquester, and yay for getting your deliveries soon!  I too have my Glam shipping notice.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 25, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've had a bit of a week too, students came back on Monday and though I'm not back to campus till next year it's been full on preparing for them and answering all their questions.  I now also have a skype phone line from them coming into my laptop, which feels just wrong!  So glad it's the weekend, but the F1 is early this week, so no long lies sadly.
> My Glam list only overlaps with yours by one!  Terrifying Tales.  I'm also planning to get Lucifer (of course!), Mr Slappy, Doctor Sleep, Amityville, Interview with the Vampire.  I'm additionally very drawn to the green one (I know, unusual!) Creepy Creeps with Eerie Eyes, but I'm not sure.  Probably skip that.  Amityville is the other I'm less sure about, we'll see how the impulse hits me when I get my shopping boots on!
> I haven't seen much from new PPU yet, so no clue what I'll buy.  I like about half of the PfDs, tempted to buy them soon from Harlow as I have loads of points and they do free shipping - I also fancy the red Wildflower that they released recently.  We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I like your Lacquester, and yay for getting your deliveries soon!  I too have my Glam shipping notice.



Did you get everything you wanted? I got all 6.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did you get everything you wanted? I got all 6.


 No.  I was right in the middle of doing my nails (didn't realise it was so late!) and missed the launch.  Doctor Sleep, Mr Slappy and Amityville Horror were all gone.  Bit gutted as Mr Slappy was the one I fancied most, the other two not so fussed.  So I added the Creepy green one and just got four.  I just checked the Oz site to see if they still had Mr Slappy, I thought maybe I could ask for one to be added but it was sold out there too - they had very few left at all.  Oh well, not exactly short of polish!  I will just have to do without that one.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm pleased for you!  Hope you get the rest back from selling it.  My lockdown project has been to clear out clothes that no longer fit and I'm finding I'm selling a fair amount of them on eBay!  My old tat is turning into money on a daily basis.  It's very satisfying, and is clearing me some much needed space too.  I still have two full bin bags of stuff to iron and photograph as well, could turn out to be a nice little earner!



That's really cool! I don't have any clothes that would fetch me any money, I usually only buy from Primark/supermarkets. Maybe Debenhams if I'm feeling flush, hahaha! I did have a ton of size 10/12 clothes that I saved for when I lose weight, which never happened, but I just chucked them out when we emptied out the loft. Mind you, those weren't anything fancy or worth trying to sell either. I still have some make up I should look through and list, but I'd been busy with other stuff (or just not feeling motivated).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've had a bit of a week too, students came back on Monday and though I'm not back to campus till next year it's been full on preparing for them and answering all their questions.  I now also have a skype phone line from them coming into my laptop, which feels just wrong!  So glad it's the weekend, but the F1 is early this week, so no long lies sadly.
> My Glam list only overlaps with yours by one!  Terrifying Tales.  I'm also planning to get Lucifer (of course!), Mr Slappy, Doctor Sleep, Amityville, Interview with the Vampire.  I'm additionally very drawn to the green one (I know, unusual!) Creepy Creeps with Eerie Eyes, but I'm not sure.  Probably skip that.  Amityville is the other I'm less sure about, we'll see how the impulse hits me when I get my shopping boots on!
> I haven't seen much from new PPU yet, so no clue what I'll buy.  I like about half of the PfDs, tempted to buy them soon from Harlow as I have loads of points and they do free shipping - I also fancy the red Wildflower that they released recently.  We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I like your Lacquester, and yay for getting your deliveries soon!  I too have my Glam shipping notice.



My eldest hasn't started uni yet, but my middle one has been in college for the last 2.5 weeks and has to be there by 8.45. I drive her as it's safer than taking the train, so have to be out of the house by 8.15. Yawn!

My youngest has had a massive change of attitude and has decided that he wanted to finally learn, so we've been doing home learning for 2 hours a day or so together (plus he does some on his own too). Pleased with that, but it obviously takes up a lot of my time. At least I can get my eldest to help with the housework.

Sorry you missed out on some of the Glams. I always set alarms on my phone for restocks.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2020)

My Glams arrived this morning. I like them a lot.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> That's really cool! I don't have any clothes that would fetch me any money, I usually only buy from Primark/supermarkets. Maybe Debenhams if I'm feeling flush, hahaha! I did have a ton of size 10/12 clothes that I saved for when I lose weight, which never happened, but I just chucked them out when we emptied out the loft. Mind you, those weren't anything fancy or worth trying to sell either. I still have some make up I should look through and list, but I'd been busy with other stuff (or just not feeling motivated).


I didn't think I had either!  I've sold about 20 garments and cleared about £200 after fees and postage - not bad!  I won't be retiring on it mind, but as I said I've a load more to list so fingers crossed it will keep up at that rate.  People seem to love my "vintage" stuff, the feedback I've had has all been very good, I didn't know it was vintage either till I started this project!  I


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My Glams arrived this morning. I like them a lot.
> 
> View attachment 68154


Nice haul!  I really like The Show Must Go On, I thought about that one so many times, might end up on my swap list!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't think I had either!  I've sold about 20 garments and cleared about £200 after fees and postage - not bad!  I won't be retiring on it mind, but as I said I've a load more to list so fingers crossed it will keep up at that rate.  People seem to love my "vintage" stuff, the feedback I've had has all been very good, I didn't know it was vintage either till I started this project!  I



That's really good! A bit of pocket money for some more polish is never a bad thing.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice haul!  I really like The Show Must Go On, I thought about that one so many times, might end up on my swap list!



It is stunning. I'm surprised you don't have it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 26, 2020)

I have some recent manis to show. First up is Lilypad Lacquer Life on the Dark Side with Nails Inc Gloucester Walk. I was very happy with this mani, the Lilypad is especially stunning. The Nails Inc could've done with another coat of topcoat as it was very bumpy, but it was fine. 







Next is Picture Polish Warning with Collection Love Jewel, both 2013 untrieds. I have to say, I've not really worn a PP and liked it, certainly not recently. They seem to be really sheer and meh. This had a huge amount of shrikage too. 







This is Emily de Molly All I See with Femme Fatale Enceladus Haze. The EdM is one of my newest ones, the FF is quite old. I found they matched really well and I really liked this mani.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some recent manis to show. First up is Lilypad Lacquer Life on the Dark Side with Nails Inc Gloucester Walk. I was very happy with this mani, the Lilypad is especially stunning. The Nails Inc could've done with another coat of topcoat as it was very bumpy, but it was fine.
> 
> View attachment 68155
> 
> ...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2020)

My new mani is Tonic Polish - Polish Con or Bust!  A"few" pics:








I have worn this before but it's sooo lovely.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My new mani is Tonic Polish - Polish Con or Bust!  A"few" pics:
> View attachment 68182
> View attachment 68183
> View attachment 68184
> ...



Yeah, this is really pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

Speaking of Tonic, I have finally received my Girly Bits order. 




I'm still not sure what I'm buying from PPU, I have 4 on my list, but I'm really only in love with 2. 

FF has a new collection tomorrow and I like a few, but luckily not too many.

Have you seen the FTLOP box? I really like it overall, but not sure if any of the polishes are actually that unique iyswim. It's too early to send to Stackry yet, so it would have to be sent here, but not sure if I want to fork out that much for it. 

Oh, Anne, I accidentally came across your eBay listings! I'm not a stalker, I swear! I have an e-mail notification set for EP listings (just in case someone somewhere sells December 2012 - dream on, eh?) and your Scientealliant listing popped up in it. When I checked to see the listing I saw it was you! I did have a nosey and your clother and shoes do look pretty cool. I don't think my Primark/Sainsbury's/Tesco chic would attract much interest, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of Tonic, I have finally received my Girly Bits order.
> 
> View attachment 68188
> 
> ...


Oh, I like those!  The two in the middle will be on my swap list (this is going to end up huge!!!), and I also like the one on the left (what's it called?  Can't see the label!).  A very nice order indeed.
I'm not buying from PPU this month!  I was only really tempted by the Great Lakes but not enough to buy it.
FTLOP I am massively tempted by this time though.  And I love almost all of the new PfD collection (just watched a swatch video).  Thinking I might get the box and my four faves from the collection...  I was meant to wait till BF for PfD, but just scrolled through their site and there are absolutely loads I haven't got yet and do want.  I don't think this new collection will be on sale for BF, going on last year's event, so I'm thinking might as well jump now.  I've been so restrained this month - just the four from Glam so far!  
I have an EP notification on for eBay too, nothing's come up on it for a long time!  Were you shocked at my blatant profiteering with Scintealliant?  I actually bought a spare for swapping back when I was mad for all the old EPs I don't have, but never joined any groups and didn't think through the postage costs to the US where all the fanatics live!  I just thought I'd take a punt to see if anyone jumped on it but there's not been any interest at the current price, will drop it as time goes by.  I'm rubbish at figuring out pricing for eBay anyway, it's all guesswork!  I used to always list stuff for £1 and take what it went to, but my recent attempt at that found that no-one bids on stuff these days and all I got was that £1, so now I go high and reduce as time passes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 30, 2020)

I haven't done this foe a while - but here's my PPU delivery:



I really like them!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh, I like those!  The two in the middle will be on my swap list (this is going to end up huge!!!), and I also like the one on the left (what's it called?  Can't see the label!).  A very nice order indeed.
> I'm not buying from PPU this month!  I was only really tempted by the Great Lakes but not enough to buy it.
> FTLOP I am massively tempted by this time though.  And I love almost all of the new PfD collection (just watched a swatch video).  Thinking I might get the box and my four faves from the collection...  I was meant to wait till BF for PfD, but just scrolled through their site and there are absolutely loads I haven't got yet and do want.  I don't think this new collection will be on sale for BF, going on last year's event, so I'm thinking might as well jump now.  I've been so restrained this month - just the four from Glam so far!
> I have an EP notification on for eBay too, nothing's come up on it for a long time!  Were you shocked at my blatant profiteering with Scintealliant?  I actually bought a spare for swapping back when I was mad for all the old EPs I don't have, but never joined any groups and didn't think through the postage costs to the US where all the fanatics live!  I just thought I'd take a punt to see if anyone jumped on it but there's not been any interest at the current price, will drop it as time goes by.  I'm rubbish at figuring out pricing for eBay anyway, it's all guesswork!  I used to always list stuff for £1 and take what it went to, but my recent attempt at that found that no-one bids on stuff these days and all I got was that £1, so now I go high and reduce as time passes.



Sure, no problem. The one on the left is Wish Upon a Star.

Yeah, you're probably right, she never discounts the newest collection. I've just checked the UK shipping cost and it's $25 for 9 bottles. I think I want 6 from the new collection (don't like the orange creme and Ruska, it looks a bit dull), plus 3 for the FTLOP box. I don't know. I have bought everything I wanted up to this collection. If she does proto grab bags for Black Friday, I will definitely want those. 

I don't judge. I don't think you'll sell it for £50, but there's no harm in trying. I also listed the perfume a bit higher than what I want to get for it, but actually the price I listed for is what they usually sell for, so we'll see.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I haven't done this foe a while - but here's my PPU delivery:
> View attachment 68189
> View attachment 68190
> 
> I really like them!



They look really nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Sure, no problem. The one on the left is Wish Upon a Star.
> 
> Yeah, you're probably right, she never discounts the newest collection. I've just checked the UK shipping cost and it's $25 for 9 bottles. I think I want 6 from the new collection (don't like the orange creme and Ruska, it looks a bit dull), plus 3 for the FTLOP box. I don't know. I have bought everything I wanted up to this collection. If she does proto grab bags for Black Friday, I will definitely want those.
> 
> I don't judge. I don't think you'll sell it for £50, but there's no harm in trying. I also listed the perfume a bit higher than what I want to get for it, but actually the price I listed for is what they usually sell for, so we'll see.


I don't like the orange creme either!  The rest are nice, though the palest blue is a bit transparent.  The pink duochrome is pretty but not unique and the grey holo is a bit less my style, though I really like it.  I thought I'd get the other 4 plus the box, and leave those ones to see if I'm wrong about BF discounts.  I reckon there will be either protos or On a Whims, and hopefully a decent discount on older ones.  I have hardly anything since last BF so a whole year's worth really.  And lots of the polishes I like but not sure I want to pay full price for (so many nice greens for instance!).  I haven't even got the new year duo yet.  So if I can get all of those with money off, I'll probably leave the rest of the new ones till next time around...
We'll see how it goes on Friday, with the Illyrians not shipping to UK and not liking new PPUs I feel like it's PfD's turn for my cash!
I really don't expect to sell the EP for so much, as I said it's just a feeler to see how it goes - won't turn it down if it sells!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

I forgot to say, I had my tooth pulled out yesterday. It kept bothering me and for the second time this month, my gum around it swelled up and was really painful. Last time it settled down after a couple of days, but this time I just couldn't be bothered to wait. I got an emergency appointment for the same day and the dentist whipped the tooth out there and then. It only took 5 seconds, it came out really quickly. It cost £80 though!  Ridiculous. Luckily it doesn't hurt at all, other than that my gum/jaw is still a bit swollen. Since it's the 5th one (pre-molar I think it's called), I'm not in a rush to have thehole filled. Also the dentist did say I need to wait a few months.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to say, I had my tooth pulled out yesterday. It kept bothering me and for the second time this month, my gum around it swelled up and was really painful. Last time it settled down after a couple of days, but this time I just couldn't be bothered to wait. I got an emergency appointment for the same day and the dentist whipped the tooth out there and then. It only took 5 seconds, it came out really quickly. It cost £80 though!  Ridiculous. Luckily it doesn't hurt at all, other than that my gum/jaw is still a bit swollen. Since it's the 5th one (pre-molar I think it's called), I'm not in a rush to have thehole filled. Also the dentist did say I need to wait a few months.


You'll be glad to be rid of it I expect - I was delighted when I lost/pulled some of my painful ones.  They do know how to charge mind you!  Glad it feels OK now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 30, 2020)

I just checked my emails, it looks like Black Friday last year was last time I ordered from PfD direct, I've just had PPU ones and the PPU rewind shade since then.  It doesn't feel like it's been that long!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> You'll be glad to be rid of it I expect - I was delighted when I lost/pulled some of my painful ones.  They do know how to charge mind you!  Glad it feels OK now.



Oh I am. I didn't chew on that side anyway as I didn't want the debris to get into the gum and it was quite wobbly, so there was no point in keeping it, especially as it kept hurting.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just checked my emails, it looks like Black Friday last year was last time I ordered from PfD direct, I've just had PPU ones and the PPU rewind shade since then.  It doesn't feel like it's been that long!



I was like that with Glam, the last time I ordered was from the Halloween Horror Shop last year. Obviously I did get my decants from you, but nothing else. Of course now I have 20 new ones, plus 6 more to come.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm now having second thoughts about FTLOP, seeing more swatches makes me want it less!  The GLL is not really my colour but it's nice.  However, the new pictures I've seen make it look a bit overly transparent (I saw nail line!!!).  I'm feeling very indecisive about it now, Pahlish is a pretty colour but I must have something very similar, PfD is pretty (so the usual thing, love one, like one, not sure about one...).  I don't know why I seem to be so indecisive about polish shopping at the moment - maybe the addiction is fading.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm now having second thoughts about FTLOP, seeing more swatches makes me want it less!  The GLL is not really my colour but it's nice.  However, the new pictures I've seen make it look a bit overly transparent (I saw nail line!!!).  I'm feeling very indecisive about it now, Pahlish is a pretty colour but I must have something very similar, PfD is pretty (so the usual thing, love one, like one, not sure about one...).  I don't know why I seem to be so indecisive about polish shopping at the moment - maybe the addiction is fading.



I think I will buy it, but I'm still not sure if I'll buy any other polishes to go with it. I might just save them for one big order for BF, that way I can use Paypal credit and get 4 months interest free (it has to be over £100).

I bought 4 from PPU yesterday, FF, Supernatural, Alchemy and Fair Maiden. Of course my daughter wanted to go shopping at that exact time, so I was 15 minutes late, but luckily nothing was sold out. 

I also bought 3 polishes from FF. 

Tonic has 7 new colours coming out, but they're mostly greens and yellows/oranges, so I only want 3.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I think I will buy it, but I'm still not sure if I'll buy any other polishes to go with it. I might just save them for one big order for BF, that way I can use Paypal credit and get 4 months interest free (it has to be over £100).
> 
> I bought 4 from PPU yesterday, FF, Supernatural, Alchemy and Fair Maiden. Of course my daughter wanted to go shopping at that exact time, so I was 15 minutes late, but luckily nothing was sold out.
> 
> ...


Yup, I'm thinking to get all the PfDs as one big postage payment on BF since I'm not sure about this box.  Nice choices from PPU.  I'm still skipping that after another look at them.  Hope you love all your new pretties!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yup, I'm thinking to get all the PfDs as one big postage payment on BF since I'm not sure about this box.  Nice choices from PPU.  I'm still skipping that after another look at them.  Hope you love all your new pretties!



So after all that, I ended up ordering the new polishes form PfD as well as the FTLOP box. I realised that there was a $7 off shipping code, so this way the shipping was $18 vs. $16.50 for just the FTLOP box. And I got to use Paypal credit, so I don't have to pay for them until February.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2020)

I have some manis to share. First up is Tonic Polish Curio with Ethereal Lacquer We're All Mad Here. I really liked this mani, although I'm still not 100% sold on UP polishes.













Next is Femme Fatale Faline with Hits Glitters World Cairo (2013 untried). This did not look good with my skintone. 







This is Tonic Polish 4 Ever with Pahlish Haunted Crescent. I really liked this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So after all that, I ended up ordering the new polishes form PfD as well as the FTLOP box. I realised that there was a $7 off shipping code, so this way the shipping was $18 vs. $16.50 for just the FTLOP box. And I got to use Paypal credit, so I don't have to pay for them until February.


Nice discount!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some manis to share. First up is Tonic Polish Curio with Ethereal Lacquer We're All Mad Here. I really liked this mani, although I'm still not 100% sold on UP polishes.
> 
> View attachment 68198
> 
> ...


I really don't like that middle mani at all, but the first and third are really nice!  Especially the accent nails IMO.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really don't like that middle mani at all, but the first and third are really nice!  Especially the accent nails IMO.



No, I didn't either, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 3, 2020)

I have a few more mani pictures that I didn't get around to posting yesterday. First is Glam Polish Love Always Finds a Way with Glam Polish The Lost Princess.










Next is Tonic Polish Be My Violet-tine. This looked much nicer irl, but it was a gloomy rainy day when I took the pictures.










Finally my current mani, Emily de Molly Deafening Silence topped with Topshop Sleepwalker (2013 untried).


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2020)

I sold the perfume for the price I listed it for (yay!) and finished swatching my untried Glams (another yay!). Those are my achievements for the weekend, lol.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I sold the perfume for the price I listed it for (yay!) and finished swatching my untried Glams (another yay!). Those are my achievements for the weekend, lol.


Nice!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more mani pictures that I didn't get around to posting yesterday. First is Glam Polish Love Always Finds a Way with Glam Polish The Lost Princess.
> 
> View attachment 68209
> 
> ...


That first mani is so cute and girly, I love it.  And the EdM looks like a really nice holo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I sold the perfume for the price I listed it for (yay!) and finished swatching my untried Glams (another yay!). Those are my achievements for the weekend, lol.


Yay on both of those!  A relief to get your money back - and finish a long job, must have taken ages.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 6, 2020)

New mani is Illyrian Polish Bettie Page:






The daylight pictures all look very blue, this is much more colour accurate in the last purple base picture (that's why I included its blurry self!)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay on both of those!  A relief to get your money back - and finish a long job, must have taken ages.



I actually made about £20 on it, although I didn't count the $2 consolidation fee and the extra shipping from Stackry, so not sure, but I definitely broke even at the very least. 

The Glams took longer then the others, I was half dead in the evenings for the first 2-3 weeks of the term. I've never been a morning person, but it was such a shock having to get up at 6.30 almost every morning after ages of lie ins. 

I actually bought another LE Paris perfume. I managed to find the 2010 version on eBay. Now I'm only missing the 2012 one and a couple of special edition ones, but I'm not sure if I'll ever find those. It's become a bit of an obsession, lol, but now I kind of need to buy them all.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Illyrian Polish Bettie Page:
> View attachment 68224
> View attachment 68225
> View attachment 68226
> ...



I was all set to put this on my swaplist, but I much prefer its "blue" version, so I won't. It's nice, but not as nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I actually made about £20 on it, although I didn't count the $2 consolidation fee and the extra shipping from Stackry, so not sure, but I definitely broke even at the very least.
> 
> The Glams took longer then the others, I was half dead in the evenings for the first 2-3 weeks of the term. I've never been a morning person, but it was such a shock having to get up at 6.30 almost every morning after ages of lie ins.
> 
> I actually bought another LE Paris perfume. I managed to find the 2010 version on eBay. Now I'm only missing the 2012 one and a couple of special edition ones, but I'm not sure if I'll ever find those. It's become a bit of an obsession, lol, but now I kind of need to buy them all.


A profit is always good!  6:30 am starts are not good, because I'm still wfh I don't get up till 8:30 now, the idea of the 7am rising every day is scary to me now!
Nice to catch one of your missing perfumes - hope you find the others one day.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 8, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I was all set to put this on my swaplist, but I much prefer its "blue" version, so I won't. It's nice, but not as nice.


Glad I mentioned it then!  Tbh it's somewhere between the two shades, but assuredly purple not blue.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad I mentioned it then!  Tbh it's somewhere between the two shades, but assuredly purple not blue.



Yeah, it's okay, but there are others I like more. On that note, have you ordered from Illyrian? I looked at the new polishes, some are quite nice, but unless you buy them, I will live without them. Also I see she's put her prices up to $13.50.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it's okay, but there are others I like more. On that note, have you ordered from Illyrian? I looked at the new polishes, some are quite nice, but unless you buy them, I will live without them. Also I see she's put her prices up to $13.50.


She doesn't even give advance notice in the group of what she's selling any more.  And I did like a couple of the new protos, but not enough to start a Stackry box.  And yes, increased prices.  I will probably still do a BF order if there's anything I want for sale at a decent price but not planning her being one of my main shopping brands going forward.  I had my eye on some polishes at RC recently, some Wildflowers and a Fancy Gloss and a few others but by the time I made my mind up most of them were gone - I did buy a Wildflower mystery bag though plus an EdM I've been fancying and a topper by Quixotic, but I was actually gutted to miss out on the Wildflower and Fancy Gloss that I really wanted.  Both were pre-orders, and are also closed on their own websites  - hoping they will come back but as I don't know their ways of working I don't know if they will.  I was also going to buy some of the WFs from H&Co but they've all but one sold out there too   Too damn slow to decide!  I'm so liking the red WF I'm tempted to buy it all alone from H&Co...  Or I could add some PfDs to an order from them.  They really don't carry much I want to buy these days.  Annoying.  I've found that with most of the multi-brand stockists now, just not carrying the stuff I really like any more.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 9, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> She doesn't even give advance notice in the group of what she's selling any more.  And I did like a couple of the new protos, but not enough to start a Stackry box.  And yes, increased prices.  I will probably still do a BF order if there's anything I want for sale at a decent price but not planning her being one of my main shopping brands going forward.  I had my eye on some polishes at RC recently, some Wildflowers and a Fancy Gloss and a few others but by the time I made my mind up most of them were gone - I did buy a Wildflower mystery bag though plus an EdM I've been fancying and a topper by Quixotic, but I was actually gutted to miss out on the Wildflower and Fancy Gloss that I really wanted.  Both were pre-orders, and are also closed on their own websites  - hoping they will come back but as I don't know their ways of working I don't know if they will.  I was also going to buy some of the WFs from H&Co but they've all but one sold out there too   Too damn slow to decide!  I'm so liking the red WF I'm tempted to buy it all alone from H&Co...  Or I could add some PfDs to an order from them.  They really don't carry much I want to buy these days.  Annoying.  I've found that with most of the multi-brand stockists now, just not carrying the stuff I really like any more.



Wow, she really doesn't care anymore, does she?

Sorry you missed out on the polishes you liked. I don't really buy from either brand, I have one from WF that looks very sheer and 3 from FG, one thermal died before I could use it. 

Tonic has announced that she's reducing her workload, so will have less polishes in stock and for less long than usual. I'll need to buy what I want tomorrow when the new collection comes out because I really don't want to miss out. It's annoying, but understandable, she has 2 young boys who are being home schooled at the moment and she wants to spend more time with them. I have almost 250 Tonics, I can live without adding more to them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 9, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, she really doesn't care anymore, does she?
> 
> Sorry you missed out on the polishes you liked. I don't really buy from either brand, I have one from WF that looks very sheer and 3 from FG, one thermal died before I could use it.
> 
> Tonic has announced that she's reducing her workload, so will have less polishes in stock and for less long than usual. I'll need to buy what I want tomorrow when the new collection comes out because I really don't want to miss out. It's annoying, but understandable, she has 2 young boys who are being home schooled at the moment and she wants to spend more time with them. I have almost 250 Tonics, I can live without adding more to them.


I guess she doesn't!  Not sure she ever did to be honest.  
I don't own any Wildflowers (or at least not till they arrive!) and I have just one Fancy Gloss which I don't remember buying and never wore!  It's a pink holo so I guess a long time ago, maybe in a box or from C4N???  Who knows!  It was just one of those things where I was seeing what RC had in stock and totally fell in love, spent a week talking myself into/out of ordering and discovered both were gone!  Then panic bought the mysteries, which is totally not like me these days!
Tonic keeping less availability is a shame, it is much more convenient to buy in bulk when postage is so expensive.  250 is a lot!  I have about 25, including several decants from you!  
I guess my little spell of thinking polish addiction was fading has passed - as well as RC order, I now have a few Shleees on the way...  
I'm also quite interested by the new Glam inspiration pics for next release, I feel another order coming on there!  I might be wrong of course, inspiration pics don't always lead to the best polishes, but it's two good themes so I expect to hit the CC that day.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I guess she doesn't!  Not sure she ever did to be honest.
> I don't own any Wildflowers (or at least not till they arrive!) and I have just one Fancy Gloss which I don't remember buying and never wore!  It's a pink holo so I guess a long time ago, maybe in a box or from C4N???  Who knows!  It was just one of those things where I was seeing what RC had in stock and totally fell in love, spent a week talking myself into/out of ordering and discovered both were gone!  Then panic bought the mysteries, which is totally not like me these days!
> Tonic keeping less availability is a shame, it is much more convenient to buy in bulk when postage is so expensive.  250 is a lot!  I have about 25, including several decants from you!
> I guess my little spell of thinking polish addiction was fading has passed - as well as RC order, I now have a few Shleees on the way...
> I'm also quite interested by the new Glam inspiration pics for next release, I feel another order coming on there!  I might be wrong of course, inspiration pics don't always lead to the best polishes, but it's two good themes so I expect to hit the CC that day.



I don't really go by inspiration pictures, sometimes they look promising, but like you said, they don't always turn into polishes I might want.

I'm a bit bummed about the Tonic changes, especially as this launch is quite limited too. I get it that she doesn't want to stock 50+ colours at the same time, but doing a very limited launch will likely piss off a lot of people. Also she only gave a day's notice about the current colours leaving the store AND they won't even overlap with this release. I mean come on! Not everyone is on Facebook or can afford to place an order right away.

On the upside, Girly Bits is doing a pre-rder for the new release, so I guess I can always order from her if I miss out, but she doesn't have the last collection for sale. Ugh, annoying all around.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2020)

I'm really pissed off with Annette of RC right now. Just got my PPU UK polishes. I bought 7 and paid $8 for shipping by MyHermes as it was more than 4 bottles. I don't think it costs anywhere that much to post with MyHermes, but whatever. Anyway, she sent all 7 in one package by Royal Mail that cost her £4, so she's basically pocketed the difference. I sent her an email and asked for the difference to be refunded, but I will also email PPU and complain about her. Good knows how much money she's making by doing this every month. Ugh, I hate her so much.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 10, 2020)

She refunded me, but I may never receive another PPU package, now that I've pissed her off, hahaha. Decided not to complain to PPU, she'd just say she got mixed up or something. Next month I'm having it sent to Stackry anyway.

Here's my order, I'm pretty happy with everything, especially liking the PfD, FF and Pahlish.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I don't really go by inspiration pictures, sometimes they look promising, but like you said, they don't always turn into polishes I might want.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed about the Tonic changes, especially as this launch is quite limited too. I get it that she doesn't want to stock 50+ colours at the same time, but doing a very limited launch will likely piss off a lot of people. Also she only gave a day's notice about the current colours leaving the store AND they won't even overlap with this release. I mean come on! Not everyone is on Facebook or can afford to place an order right away.
> 
> On the upside, Girly Bits is doing a pre-rder for the new release, so I guess I can always order from her if I miss out, but she doesn't have the last collection for sale. Ugh, annoying all around.


Wow, that's crazy how Tonic is handling this. I understand the need for change, but no warning and removing the polishes before release day today, forcing people to place two orders with no combined shipping is really quite sh*tty.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 10, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really pissed off with Annette of RC right now. Just got my PPU UK polishes. I bought 7 and paid $8 for shipping by MyHermes as it was more than 4 bottles. I don't think it costs anywhere that much to post with MyHermes, but whatever. Anyway, she sent all 7 in one package by Royal Mail that cost her £4, so she's basically pocketed the difference. I sent her an email and asked for the difference to be refunded, but I will also email PPU and complain about her. Good knows how much money she's making by doing this every month. Ugh, I hate her so much.


That's disgusting. Glad you held your ground, but still annoying now that you either don't have that option or have to worry about it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Wow, that's crazy how Tonic is handling this. I understand the need for change, but no warning and removing the polishes before release day today, forcing people to place two orders with no combined shipping is really quite sh*tty.



I agree, it's ridiculous. Luckily I had previously bought everything I wanted (although I was contemplating getting Pepper Undies at some point), because there was no way I was going to place two orders. I also managed to buy what I wanted from this and the previous release, but My Little Rainbow is already sold out, so no doubt some people will have missed out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I don't really go by inspiration pictures, sometimes they look promising, but like you said, they don't always turn into polishes I might want.
> 
> I'm a bit bummed about the Tonic changes, especially as this launch is quite limited too. I get it that she doesn't want to stock 50+ colours at the same time, but doing a very limited launch will likely piss off a lot of people. Also she only gave a day's notice about the current colours leaving the store AND they won't even overlap with this release. I mean come on! Not everyone is on Facebook or can afford to place an order right away.
> 
> On the upside, Girly Bits is doing a pre-rder for the new release, so I guess I can always order from her if I miss out, but she doesn't have the last collection for sale. Ugh, annoying all around.


Yeah that's pants - especially the lack of notice, and the fact that it's only been put on FB.  If you're used to being able to buy when you're ready, this sort of change is a horrible surprise.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm really pissed off with Annette of RC right now. Just got my PPU UK polishes. I bought 7 and paid $8 for shipping by MyHermes as it was more than 4 bottles. I don't think it costs anywhere that much to post with MyHermes, but whatever. Anyway, she sent all 7 in one package by Royal Mail that cost her £4, so she's basically pocketed the difference. I sent her an email and asked for the difference to be refunded, but I will also email PPU and complain about her. Good knows how much money she's making by doing this every month. Ugh, I hate her so much.


Very irritating.  On the plus side I got mine too, and i'm very happy with them.  I must admit, I've always found RC relatively easy to deal with, don't recall any major issues with her.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> She refunded me, but I may never receive another PPU package, now that I've pissed her off, hahaha. Decided not to complain to PPU, she'd just say she got mixed up or something. Next month I'm having it sent to Stackry anyway.
> 
> Here's my order, I'm pretty happy with everything, especially liking the PfD, FF and Pahlish.
> 
> View attachment 68237


Glad you got your refund.  Hopefully she won't bear grudges in case you want to go back!  Your order is very pretty, my fave is the Pahlish, but I do like all three you mentioned - the PfD looks gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2020)

So I contacted Annette about the polishes I missed on pre-order.  She's confirmed the Fancy Gloss will definitely be restocked, and "probably" the Wildflower.  Not sure whether to go for the WF from H&C or not now...!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yeah that's pants - especially the lack of notice, and the fact that it's only been put on FB.  If you're used to being able to buy when you're ready, this sort of change is a horrible surprise.



I don't understand why she just couldn't give people a few days' notice at least? Also if she has stock of these polishes, might as well sell them and then take them off the store? I don't get it.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very irritating.  On the plus side I got mine too, and i'm very happy with them.  I must admit, I've always found RC relatively easy to deal with, don't recall any major issues with her.



My issues aren't so much with RC as a shop, but Annette as a person. Years ago when I was in her group she had a couple of really unpleasant admins and the whole group was treated like a fangroup, a bit like Illyrian, but this is even worse as she doesn't even make the polishes she sells. After a while she decided to kick me out of the group for being "inactive" and when I questioned her, she said it was just "spring cleaning" it's fine if I reapply. She never approved me again. I don't even see why you need to be active in a group when the group's purpose is to keep people informed about upcoming restocks, etc., but in all fairness, I think it was more about her not liking me. I wasn't giving her much business by then as i was using Stackry, so I guess I pissed her off? I know it's not only me, there are numerous people who refuse to buy from her because of her vile attitude.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I contacted Annette about the polishes I missed on pre-order.  She's confirmed the Fancy Gloss will definitely be restocked, and "probably" the Wildflower.  Not sure whether to go for the WF from H&C or not now...!



Ugh, that's annoying.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 15, 2020)

Well I decided not to hang about and miss out on the WF so I added two of the new PFD Halloween polishes to my H&C order, redeem a $5 reward code and get them shipped for about £12 each, cheaper than RC would have been.  I'll get Blood Moon from RC when it's restocked.  
First impressions of the new Glams - I like a few and will be ordering unless swatches are disappointing!  Also - Anita, you said there's a UK group buy for HHC I think?  Can you tell me how/where/how much for shipping?  There is one I like there but I'm not paying international shipping for one, so I thought I'd ask!  
And another question - has Dreamland gone out of business?  Haven't heard from them for months...
Cheers if anyone knows anything!
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I decided not to hang about and miss out on the WF so I added two of the new PFD Halloween polishes to my H&C order, redeem a $5 reward code and get them shipped for about £12 each, cheaper than RC would have been.  I'll get Blood Moon from RC when it's restocked.
> First impressions of the new Glams - I like a few and will be ordering unless swatches are disappointing!  Also - Anita, you said there's a UK group buy for HHC I think?  Can you tell me how/where/how much for shipping?  There is one I like there but I'm not paying international shipping for one, so I thought I'd ask!
> And another question - has Dreamland gone out of business?  Haven't heard from them for months...
> Cheers if anyone knows anything!
> xxx



The HHC group buy is run by Fiona Goodier and this is the Facebook group: https://m.facebook.com/groups/786713078111281?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply. Shipping is about $1.50 per polish and then £4 from Fiona. She will hold them until you have enough to justify the postage (I have 4 coming). No customs on top. You order from the HHC shop and use the groupbuy code to take off the shipping. Then the whole order is shipped to Fiona. It takes a bit longer as she has to send them out afterwards, but only a few days extra. Which polish are you after?

I'm sure I've seen Dreamland in PPU recently, but maybe I'm wrong. I recall some family emergency a few months ago though, so maybe they're taking a break?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 15, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> The HHC group buy is run by Fiona Goodier and this is the Facebook group: https://m.facebook.com/groups/786713078111281?ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment_reply. Shipping is about $1.50 per polish and then £4 from Fiona. She will hold them until you have enough to justify the postage (I have 4 coming). No customs on top. You order from the HHC shop and use the groupbuy code to take off the shipping. Then the whole order is shipped to Fiona. It takes a bit longer as she has to send them out afterwards, but only a few days extra. Which polish are you after?
> 
> I'm sure I've seen Dreamland in PPU recently, but maybe I'm wrong. I recall some family emergency a few months ago though, so maybe they're taking a break?


Thanks for the info Anita - much appreciated.  I don't think I'll do it this time (hubby gets a bit grumpy when I ask him if I can use his FB to join a new group, and this would involve joining two at once!).  It's a nice polish (the Lollipop Posse one) but I think I'll leave it for now.  Might be something at a later date that's worth annoying him for, I'll consider that when it happens!!!  It seems like a good way to buy them, it was nearly $15 shipping for the one polish.  (I did it for Blood Red Opal and it was worth it, but I don't think much else would make me pay that!)
Also cheers re Dreamland, just realised I hadn't seen anything for ages and it's a brand I do like.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the info Anita - much appreciated.  I don't think I'll do it this time (hubby gets a bit grumpy when I ask him if I can use his FB to join a new group, and this would involve joining two at once!).  It's a nice polish (the Lollipop Posse one) but I think I'll leave it for now.  Might be something at a later date that's worth annoying him for, I'll consider that when it happens!!!  It seems like a good way to buy them, it was nearly $15 shipping for the one polish.  (I did it for Blood Red Opal and it was worth it, but I don't think much else would make me pay that!)
> Also cheers re Dreamland, just realised I hadn't seen anything for ages and it's a brand I do like.



You don't need to join HHC to buy from them, just the international group buy group.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 15, 2020)

Dreamland is back in November


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2020)

Anne, I was thinking, if you don't want to join the group, I can buy the HHC polish for you if you like and then post it to you when it arrives. I only have 3 polishes this month anyway, so it wouldn't be any extra cost. Just let me know.

My PfD order has arrived, it took less than a week. I'm very impressed. Shipping was pretty low, no customs and I really like the new polishes. The GLL and Pahlish are nice, probably not that unique, but pretty, and I like my PfDs.




Which Halloween polishes did you order? I like 3, 999, Foolish Mortals and Grim Grinning Ghosts. I'll save them until Black Friday, unless the next FTLOP box is worth buying.

I'm not sure about the Glams. I liked 3 based on the bottle shots, but the red one has black glitter that I didn't notice until the swatches, so I probably won't want that. I do love that purple one though. I don't care for the trio at all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You don't need to join HHC to buy from them, just the international group buy group.


Ah OK, I just clicked the link at the time and it said you had to be in the main group, I must have misread it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Dreamland is back in November
> View attachment 68271


Weird coincidence!  But good news, thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 16, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, I was thinking, if you don't want to join the group, I can buy the HHC polish for you if you like and then post it to you when it arrives. I only have 3 polishes this month anyway, so it wouldn't be any extra cost. Just let me know.
> 
> My PfD order has arrived, it took less than a week. I'm very impressed. Shipping was pretty low, no customs and I really like the new polishes. The GLL and Pahlish are nice, probably not that unique, but pretty, and I like my PfDs.
> 
> ...



Anita, that would be absolutely perfect, thanks so much for the offer, saves me annoying Robbie!  Let me know how much to transfer and I'll get it done.
I love your delivery!  Such cute PfDs and the Pahlish is pretty too.  I am definitely going to buy most of those on BF!  I bought 999 and Foolish Mortals, do fancy a couple of the others too but just wanted to make shipping from H&C worthwhile so stuck to just two.  Not sure if BF will have discounts, plus they're now cheaper direct if you're paying shipping anyway (used to be cheaper, plus the limit for free international shipping at H&C has increased massively).
Re Glams, the bottle closeups I picked the same ones as you, plus the pale blue.  And when I saw the nail shots I was equally unsure about the black glitter - will wait for more pictures to decide.  My instinctive first love is the top left nail shot, but it looks a bit transparent - again, waiting for shots.  I find myself less inclined to the other two with the nail pics, but we'll see how it goes.  With an open order already I can go big or small without too much stress!  I am not into the trio either - the black one looks nice in the pics, but it's not something I'd choose, and I don't fancy the others at all.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anita, that would be absolutely perfect, thanks so much for the offer, saves me annoying Robbie!  Let me know how much to transfer and I'll get it done.
> I love your delivery!  Such cute PfDs and the Pahlish is pretty too.  I am definitely going to buy most of those on BF!  I bought 999 and Foolish Mortals, do fancy a couple of the others too but just wanted to make shipping from H&C worthwhile so stuck to just two.  Not sure if BF will have discounts, plus they're now cheaper direct if you're paying shipping anyway (used to be cheaper, plus the limit for free international shipping at H&C has increased massively).
> Re Glams, the bottle closeups I picked the same ones as you, plus the pale blue.  And when I saw the nail shots I was equally unsure about the black glitter - will wait for more pictures to decide.  My instinctive first love is the top left nail shot, but it looks a bit transparent - again, waiting for shots.  I find myself less inclined to the other two with the nail pics, but we'll see how it goes.  With an open order already I can go big or small without too much stress!  I am not into the trio either - the black one looks nice in the pics, but it's not something I'd choose, and I don't fancy the others at all.



Oh okay, I didn't realise you had to be in both groups. I'm in so many groups, I can't keep track, lol. 

You're welcome. I'll buy the Lollipop Posse now and send you a pm with the amount (in GBP) and my Paypal. As I said, it'll be another $1.50-ish later on for the shipping to Fiona, but that's not for another 5 weeks or so.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 16, 2020)

All done. Sent you a pm. It's a pretty polish, I thought about getting it, but in the end didn't.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2020)

I saw this in one of the UK polish groups, thought I'd share it with you Anne. 

"Hi everyone, some of you know I work in international trade, and just wanted to let you know LVGR (low value goods relief) is being abolished 1st Jan. This is the up to £15 purchase value that you currently don’t need to pay customs on - so would highly recommend getting your non UK (including EU) ordering done before Xmas!!
(There’s a new system coming in that states overseas supplier must charge 20% ‘supply VAT’ on all UK destined orders for everything from £0 to £135 - and they pay UK HMRC now not you - god only knows how that’s gonna happen in reality lol. Everything over £135 will follow current system of a FULL import where you pay customs fees).
*** please note - this means makers can no longer ‘Mark down’ parcels for customs from next year..."

So I guess that means that the makers will have to charge the 20% VAT and there'll be no RM fee. But they also can't mark down the value anymore. Wonder how this will work with Stackry though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I saw this in one of the UK polish groups, thought I'd share it with you Anne.
> 
> "Hi everyone, some of you know I work in international trade, and just wanted to let you know LVGR (low value goods relief) is being abolished 1st Jan. This is the up to £15 purchase value that you currently don’t need to pay customs on - so would highly recommend getting your non UK (including EU) ordering done before Xmas!!
> (There’s a new system coming in that states overseas supplier must charge 20% ‘supply VAT’ on all UK destined orders for everything from £0 to £135 - and they pay UK HMRC now not you - god only knows how that’s gonna happen in reality lol. Everything over £135 will follow current system of a FULL import where you pay customs fees).
> ...


Things in the UK just keep getting crappier.  Thanks for the heads-up, who knows how this will work, will be a joy no doubt.  Let's hope it's not as bad as it sounds...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2020)

I received my HHC order from July and August. I like them, mostly the Femme Fatale. I don't really buy glitter toppers like that anymore, but that was so unique. I'll probably hate it when I wear it, lol. (The two polishes on the right are Lilypads, but the label covered most of the bottle, so I turned them on their side. The one on the right looks very similar to EdM Half Orange.)


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm behind with posting my mani pictures, so here's a few to start with. First is Girly Bits Tangled with Polished for Days Icebow over Christian Dior Rose. The Girly BIts was a bit sheer, but not too bad. The PfD looked much better irl, and despite what the pictures show, my accent nails weren't bare at the tips, it's just how the light reflects off the flakies. All in all, this many was prettier irl. 













Next is Layla Emerald Divine (2013 untried) with Emily de Molly Flutterby Garden. The EdM was one of my oldest untrieds from the brand. 







This is Emily de Molly Midnight Serenade with Bear Pawlish The Gift 2015. The EdM is really nice and the Bear Pawlish topper was pretty cool. 













If nobody bothers me for a bit, I'll come back with more mani pictures...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2020)

Okay, here we go. Next up is Cupcake Polish Poor Unfortunate Souls with Different Dimension Wish You Were Here. I'm pretty sure the Cupcake used to be more of a pinky purple, but I'm not surprised, purples often fade. The DD was one of my oldest untrieds from the brand (I'm curently swatching them btw.)







This is Glam Polish Winner Kills All with Glam Polish We All Float Down Here! I really liked this mani and it actually looked much prettier irl.







Next is Femme Fatale Horae Awaits with OPI Polka.com (2013 untried).










Finally this is FUN Lacquer Moonlight Nocturne. I really liked this, even though I don't buy FUNs anymore.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I received my HHC order from July and August. I like them, mostly the Femme Fatale. I don't really buy glitter toppers like that anymore, but that was so unique. I'll probably hate it when I wear it, lol. (The two polishes on the right are Lilypads, but the label covered most of the bottle, so I turned them on their side. The one on the right looks very similar to EdM Half Orange.)
> 
> View attachment 68281


Pretty!  I really like the Lilypad on the far right, I see what you mean about Half Orange though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm behind with posting my mani pictures, so here's a few to start with. First is Girly Bits Tangled with Polished for Days Icebow over Christian Dior Rose. The Girly BIts was a bit sheer, but not too bad. The PfD looked much better irl, and despite what the pictures show, my accent nails weren't bare at the tips, it's just how the light reflects off the flakies. All in all, this many was prettier irl.
> 
> View attachment 68282
> 
> ...


That top mani is super nice!  I suspect it would look horrible on me, but I love it on you!  The Layla looks cool in the middle one, I can't recall if I have that one - I did buy most of that collection, so probably do!  I really don't like the topper that's with it though, sorry.  The last mani is much more "me"!!  The Bear does look lovely - another one I can't remember if I own!  I guess once you get over £3K the names start to blur...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, here we go. Next up is Cupcake Polish Poor Unfortunate Souls with Different Dimension Wish You Were Here. I'm pretty sure the Cupcake used to be more of a pinky purple, but I'm not surprised, purples often fade. The DD was one of my oldest untrieds from the brand (I'm curently swatching them btw.)
> 
> View attachment 68292
> 
> ...


Some interesting ones there!  The Glams mani is my favourite from these.  The Cupcake looks pretty, faded or not!  But that's another topper I'm not loving so much.  Unlike the OPI one, which is absolutely gorgeous - and looks great with that pale FF.  Two polishes I would never choose and definitely never put together but it's so pretty.  The FUN is nice too.  I too stopped buying them a while ago too, I think mostly I was just not blown away by them, pretty but no wow factor.  I think I also bought a red that disappointed, always a bit of a blow to any brand for my future business!  Cupcake did the same thing, and I hardly ever get theirs now, though their last few releases have drawn me in again and I got a PPU from them recently.  FUN could potentially do the same!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Some interesting ones there!  The Glams mani is my favourite from these.  The Cupcake looks pretty, faded or not!  But that's another topper I'm not loving so much.  Unlike the OPI one, which is absolutely gorgeous - and looks great with that pale FF.  Two polishes I would never choose and definitely never put together but it's so pretty.  The FUN is nice too.  I too stopped buying them a while ago too, I think mostly I was just not blown away by them, pretty but no wow factor.  I think I also bought a red that disappointed, always a bit of a blow to any brand for my future business!  Cupcake did the same thing, and I hardly ever get theirs now, though their last few releases have drawn me in again and I got a PPU from them recently.  FUN could potentially do the same!!!





PearlyQueen said:


> That top mani is super nice!  I suspect it would look horrible on me, but I love it on you!  The Layla looks cool in the middle one, I can't recall if I have that one - I did buy most of that collection, so probably do!  I really don't like the topper that's with it though, sorry.  The last mani is much more "me"!!  The Bear does look lovely - another one I can't remember if I own!  I guess once you get over £3K the names start to blur...



I like the toppers, but I probably wouldn't buy them now. Those are both from 2013/2014 and back then these toppers were more popular.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2020)

I received a small package today from a destash. I got EP 1999, I always fancied it, but as it was part of a duo, I never bothered. It's kind of meh in the bottle, maybe I should swatch it to see if it's better applied. I'm glad I only paid £5 for it. I do love the FF though. For some reason I didn't buy it when it came out and regretted it, so I was happy to find it in a destash. 




I think I will pass on the red Glam with the black glitter, but I do like another one instead. I think it's called Shake, Shake, Shake, Senora. 

I've seen quite a few polishes I want from PPU, but will need to see all the swatches first. Some do look quite similar to polishes I own already, so maybe I can be sensible and not order everything, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I received a small package today from a destash. I got EP 1999, I always fancied it, but as it was part of a duo, I never bothered. It's kind of meh in the bottle, maybe I should swatch it to see if it's better applied. I'm glad I only paid £5 for it. I do love the FF though. For some reason I didn't buy it when it came out and regretted it, so I was happy to find it in a destash.
> 
> View attachment 68313
> 
> ...


Nice spot to get those in a destash!  I never find any of those in the UK.  I like the FF, hope the EP is better on but it does look pretty in the bottle.  I bought my Glams, just two - the red and What Sorcery is This?  I wasn't sure about those black glitters, but...red!  At least it's actually different from my 150 other red flakies!  I added Tanned and Tipsy coz I've regretted skipping it and decided I liked it more than the pale blue and black jelly ones tempting me this time around.  
Again, I have not seen many PPUs yet, we'll see what we think when I do.  But I'm hoping RC get all the Fancy Gloss polishes I fancy on their site next week,  I'm sure I'll be shopping for those.  I really want a few other things too, but so far resisting a Nail Artisan order, not sure how much longer I'll be able to stop myself.  The other day I saw another swatch of that HHC you ordered for me and was all "I WANT" till I saw what it was - so thanks again on that, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 23, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice spot to get those in a destash!  I never find any of those in the UK.  I like the FF, hope the EP is better on but it does look pretty in the bottle.  I bought my Glams, just two - the red and What Sorcery is This?  I wasn't sure about those black glitters, but...red!  At least it's actually different from my 150 other red flakies!  I added Tanned and Tipsy coz I've regretted skipping it and decided I liked it more than the pale blue and black jelly ones tempting me this time around.
> Again, I have not seen many PPUs yet, we'll see what we think when I do.  But I'm hoping RC get all the Fancy Gloss polishes I fancy on their site next week,  I'm sure I'll be shopping for those.  I really want a few other things too, but so far resisting a Nail Artisan order, not sure how much longer I'll be able to stop myself.  The other day I saw another swatch of that HHC you ordered for me and was all "I WANT" till I saw what it was - so thanks again on that, I appreciate your help!



You're welcome. It's always good to have confirmation that you like something you've ordered/you own. 

I also ordered from Glam, got What Sorcery, Shake, Shake, Shake, Senore and People Are Afraid of Me. 

I've swatched the EP, it is nicer applied, but I'm stil not bowled over by it. Ah well, as I said, it only cost me £5.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. It's always good to have confirmation that you like something you've ordered/you own.
> 
> I also ordered from Glam, got What Sorcery, Shake, Shake, Shake, Senore and People Are Afraid of Me.
> 
> I've swatched the EP, it is nicer applied, but I'm stil not bowled over by it. Ah well, as I said, it only cost me £5.


It is indeed - and nice when going "oo want!!!" not to have to buy!  People Are Afraid of Me was very tempting, but I don't really wear black polishes much.  Glad the EP was worth the fiver at least!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a few minutes, so here are some mani pictures. First is Enchanted Polish I Am the Walrus (2013 untried, over black) topped with Illyrian Polish Dragons Breath on the accents. Lots of pictures because multichrome... 
















Next is Sinful Colors Let Me Go (2013 untried, over white) topped with Polished for Days Pixie Dust on the accents. The Sinful Colors seemed very sheer, so I thought I'd try it over white. I really liked it, such an ethereal effect.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2020)

This is Tonic Polish Oops 37 topped with Indigo Bananas Nautilis (holo) on the accents. The Tonic was said to be similar to There's Magic in Your Hair, but it's more teal and perhaps less shifty. I loved it so much, I actually kept it on an extra day, especially as it didn't chip on me at all despite cleaning the bathroom. 













Finally my current mani, Femme Fatale Flamingo Feather with Femme Fatale The First Northern Witch. Annoyingly Flamingo Feather doesn't look right in the pictures, it's a lot less red and lighter irl, more of a coral colour with orange shimmer.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few minutes, so here are some mani pictures. First is Enchanted Polish I Am the Walrus (2013 untried, over black) topped with Illyrian Polish Dragons Breath on the accents. Lots of pictures because multichrome...
> 
> View attachment 68326
> 
> ...


Love the EP mani, so pretty!  The silvery white is really pretty too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> This is Tonic Polish Oops 37 topped with Indigo Bananas Nautilis (holo) on the accents. The Tonic was said to be similar to There's Magic in Your Hair, but it's more teal and perhaps less shifty. I loved it so much, I actually kept it on an extra day, especially as it didn't chip on me at all despite cleaning the bathroom.
> 
> View attachment 68335
> 
> ...


These are nice too - especially the Indigo Bananas nails!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2020)

I screenshotted swatches of the Dreamland for PPU. It's really pretty. I'm not happy with this month's offerings, I like way too many of them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 26, 2020)

Been meaning to post this mani for ages!  Hits Afterglow over Nails Inc Marylebone Lane:






The Nails Inc was a mini from an old TSV, a nice shade of purple and quite shimmery - I've worn it before, but it was on its last legs this time, so it's now officially finished!  I couldn't capture the orange shift in the topper but it's there (which surprised me as I hadn't expected it!) and actually works really nicely with the purple.  It was a weird mani to do, with the Nails inc all gloopy and hard to apply with its teeny weeny brush, then a huge paintbrush for the topper (which was very nice and easy to apply with even glitter coverage).  I like this combo a lot - it's the first time I've used one of these toppers from Hits, I am impressed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I screenshotted swatches of the Dreamland for PPU. It's really pretty. I'm not happy with this month's offerings, I like way too many of them.
> 
> View attachment 68342


That is quite pretty!  I haven't investigated PPU yet...  I find I have overspent this month already, Byron's op/new kettle/Shleee/Glam/Rainbow Connection/Harlow & Co, so Nail Artisan will have to wait a while, and I'm hoping PPU is not going to be too much.  RC have announced a Fancy Gloss restock for next week and I am definitely getting some of those, Blood Moon for sure and there are a number of others I've seen I hope she will get too.  Now regretting my mystery bag polish from Wildflower as I've seen them and I wouldn't have gone there if I'd seen them before!  I hope they'll be nicer IRL as one is very pale, maybe a topper, and one is orange (which is OK but isn't a colour I buy or wear very often).  Impulse buy regret!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is quite pretty!  I haven't investigated PPU yet...  I find I have overspent this month already, Byron's op/new kettle/Shleee/Glam/Rainbow Connection/Harlow & Co, so Nail Artisan will have to wait a while, and I'm hoping PPU is not going to be too much.  RC have announced a Fancy Gloss restock for next week and I am definitely getting some of those, Blood Moon for sure and there are a number of others I've seen I hope she will get too.  Now regretting my mystery bag polish from Wildflower as I've seen them and I wouldn't have gone there if I'd seen them before!  I hope they'll be nicer IRL as one is very pale, maybe a topper, and one is orange (which is OK but isn't a colour I buy or wear very often).  Impulse buy regret!!!



Yeah, I have one of those too. I got sucked into bidding on a perfume travel set, it's a collectors item, I probably won't use them and the bottles are tiny (which I did know in advance, just didn't think about it enough). Oh well, it's one of those things.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Been meaning to post this mani for ages!  Hits Afterglow over Nails Inc Marylebone Lane:
> View attachment 68343
> View attachment 68344
> View attachment 68345
> ...



Nice mani. I also have the Hits and used it, it's a dupe for EP Bonjour Paris I think, which I also own and have used.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 1, 2020)

My Tonic order is finally in the country (was shipped 2 weeks ago) and I've had to cough up nearly 20 quid for customs and the stupid RM fee. Ugh. They're being delivered on Tuesday. 

I've had a stressful week and I've not been feeling well this weekend, so I haven't got around to cropping mani pictures. I'm really stressed right now as my daughter is doing her Maths and English GCSEs (the ones she couldn't take in June) from tomorrow and we've had so much drama over getting up early and getting to College on time before half term, so I'm not looking forward to the next 8 days. She's actually planning on quitting College after the GCSEs, because the course she's doing is mostly coursework based, but she has trouble with completing everything and turning up every day (mental health issues and ADHD). She's planning on taking some more GCSEs in the summer and applying for A-level based courses (so theory ones instead of coursework based like Art and Media Studies which are the ones she's doing now). That's of course if GCSEs aren't cancelled again next summer. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 4, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My Tonic order is finally in the country (was shipped 2 weeks ago) and I've had to cough up nearly 20 quid for customs and the stupid RM fee. Ugh. They're being delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> I've had a stressful week and I've not been feeling well this weekend, so I haven't got around to cropping mani pictures. I'm really stressed right now as my daughter is doing her Maths and English GCSEs (the ones she couldn't take in June) from tomorrow and we've had so much drama over getting up early and getting to College on time before half term, so I'm not looking forward to the next 8 days. She's actually planning on quitting College after the GCSEs, because the course she's doing is mostly coursework based, but she has trouble with completing everything and turning up every day (mental health issues and ADHD). She's planning on taking some more GCSEs in the summer and applying for A-level based courses (so theory ones instead of coursework based like Art and Media Studies which are the ones she's doing now). That's of course if GCSEs aren't cancelled again next summer. Ugh.


Ouch that's steep, hope they're worth it!  Good to know about the customs, I didn't pay any on my last Tonic order (a good couple of years ago though).
Sounds like a very stressful time, I dread going back to the office and the 7am starts that go with it - not sure if they'll be demanding attendance come January, but the way it's going I am hoping not.  I'm very dubious we'll have many students on campus by the time they've all gone home for Xmas.  Education is a mystery these days, let alone hpme schooling, I hope the exams go well for her.  
Back to polish!  So I was all excited to get my Fancy Glosses from RC but her restock didn't have any of the ones I wanted and so I ordered direct.  And the direct shipping was over $35, so I opened a Stackry box instead!  And since I had a box starting, I bought a couple of the new Illyrian protos on pre-order.  I was very restrained and just got the two I really loved, rather than the whole damn lot as I used to.  I'm hoping this box will cover any Black Friday shopping I have - and there's a non-polish bulky item (blanket) I really want to buy from USA, hubby's paying for it for my Xmas present but I'm paying the shipping, so it will be an expensive Stackry checkout to come but it might be the last depending how things work come January.  I am considering another couple of small purchases now to add to it (a couple from Great Lakes and  3 Lollipop Posses).  I've been very spendy!  So Nail Artisan will have to wait a while longer.  
I also had a good look at PPU preview and I'm only seriously tempted by the Lemming and the PfD thankfully.  I'm pretty sure it will be cheaper and easier to buy it from RC rather than Stackry it, but I'll do the sums later to decide.  
And finally here's my new mani - Illyrian Arctic Sun:






I do like this one!  Again my camera wants to pick up the blues not the purples but it does read more purple more of the time.  I'm hating the broken nail on my left hand, it has been about 3 weeks since I did it and it's still mega short and annoying.  I'm also wishing I'd cut the others down a bit before I did this mani as they're now getting to be a nuisance, so they will definitely be shorter next pics!  Not as short as that damn broken one though!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ouch that's steep, hope they're worth it!  Good to know about the customs, I didn't pay any on my last Tonic order (a good couple of years ago though).
> Sounds like a very stressful time, I dread going back to the office and the 7am starts that go with it - not sure if they'll be demanding attendance come January, but the way it's going I am hoping not.  I'm very dubious we'll have many students on campus by the time they've all gone home for Xmas.  Education is a mystery these days, let alone hpme schooling, I hope the exams go well for her.
> Back to polish!  So I was all excited to get my Fancy Glosses from RC but her restock didn't have any of the ones I wanted and so I ordered direct.  And the direct shipping was over $35, so I opened a Stackry box instead!  And since I had a box starting, I bought a couple of the new Illyrian protos on pre-order.  I was very restrained and just got the two I really loved, rather than the whole damn lot as I used to.  I'm hoping this box will cover any Black Friday shopping I have - and there's a non-polish bulky item (blanket) I really want to buy from USA, hubby's paying for it for my Xmas present but I'm paying the shipping, so it will be an expensive Stackry checkout to come but it might be the last depending how things work come January.  I am considering another couple of small purchases now to add to it (a couple from Great Lakes and  3 Lollipop Posses).  I've been very spendy!  So Nail Artisan will have to wait a while longer.
> I also had a good look at PPU preview and I'm only seriously tempted by the Lemming and the PfD thankfully.  I'm pretty sure it will be cheaper and easier to buy it from RC rather than Stackry it, but I'll do the sums later to decide.
> ...



Yeah, the Tonics are really pretty, I'll post a picture in a bit. 

This week was very stressful as I predicted, or even more so as I had to deal with other stuff on top of the exam/College stress. One more exam left on Monday, then it's done and she's leaving College. Hopefully she'll be able to get a few more GCSEs done in the summer. My eldest only has to go into Uni max once a week, so it's not too bad. I'm glad we're in lockdown again as there are so many irresponsible people. Our borough was already in tier 2 anyway. I'm quite amused that Dominic Raab (who is unfortunately our MP) is now self-isolating. Can't stand the guy. 

Anyway, I didn't order from Femme Fatale in the end. I was going to get some of the new shades, but didn't feel like they were a must have, so passed. I've just culled my PPU list from 10 to 7, but I will definitely get those. I'm loving the new FTLOP box. Just trying to decide if I want to order the 3 new shades I want with it, or wait until BF. I don't think they'll have a discount on the newest collections, but I'm sending that to Stackry anyway, so probably doesn't greatly matter how I divide them.

Which Illyrians did you order? I really like a few of the new polishes, so hoping you chose 2 of those.

I like your mani too. Sorry about the broken nail. My nails are in a terrible state.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2020)

Here are the Tonics. My Little Rainbow and Crush are amazing! My pictures don't do them justice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, the Tonics are really pretty, I'll post a picture in a bit.
> 
> This week was very stressful as I predicted, or even more so as I had to deal with other stuff on top of the exam/College stress. One more exam left on Monday, then it's done and she's leaving College. Hopefully she'll be able to get a few more GCSEs done in the summer. My eldest only has to go into Uni max once a week, so it's not too bad. I'm glad we're in lockdown again as there are so many irresponsible people. Our borough was already in tier 2 anyway. I'm quite amused that Dominic Raab (who is unfortunately our MP) is now self-isolating. Can't stand the guy.
> 
> ...


Sounds like loads of hassle, so glad I stuck to cats!  I agree about lockdown, but locally everyone is ignoring it again so it doesn't help  
Well done on skipping FF and culling PPU.  I was forcibly culled as the Lemming is sold out on both sites   Not sure whether I'll bother with the PfD, it always seems pricey to order just one for the postage cost.  Have you ordered it?  If you have I can put it on my list instead of thinking whether to buy!  
My Illyrians are Vampiro and Altar de Muertos, I bet you could have guessed that!  
Sorry to hear your nails are suffering too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are the Tonics. My Little Rainbow and Crush are amazing! My pictures don't do them justice.
> 
> View attachment 68359
> 
> View attachment 68360


These are very cool, glad they were worth the extra costs.  I like all three of the pale ones on the swatch sticks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 6, 2020)

I meant to tell you - I had an email from Jenna at Polished for Days a couple of days ago.  Do you remember my saga of the lost FTLOP box for last November?  It was returned to her at the start of this week!  She took the time to tell me as she thought it would amuse me, which it did.  How weird - missing for a whole year!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds like loads of hassle, so glad I stuck to cats!  I agree about lockdown, but locally everyone is ignoring it again so it doesn't help
> Well done on skipping FF and culling PPU.  I was forcibly culled as the Lemming is sold out on both sites   Not sure whether I'll bother with the PfD, it always seems pricey to order just one for the postage cost.  Have you ordered it?  If you have I can put it on my list instead of thinking whether to buy!
> My Illyrians are Vampiro and Altar de Muertos, I bet you could have guessed that!
> Sorry to hear your nails are suffering too.



Those 2 are pretty! Good choices!

Yes, I did order the PfD, so you're welcome to put it on your list.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I meant to tell you - I had an email from Jenna at Polished for Days a couple of days ago.  Do you remember my saga of the lost FTLOP box for last November?  It was returned to her at the start of this week!  She took the time to tell me as she thought it would amuse me, which it did.  How weird - missing for a whole year!



Wow! That's crazy!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 6, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds like loads of hassle, so glad I stuck to cats!  I agree about lockdown, but locally everyone is ignoring it again so it doesn't help
> Well done on skipping FF and culling PPU.  I was forcibly culled as the Lemming is sold out on both sites   Not sure whether I'll bother with the PfD, it always seems pricey to order just one for the postage cost.  Have you ordered it?  If you have I can put it on my list instead of thinking whether to buy!
> My Illyrians are Vampiro and Altar de Muertos, I bet you could have guessed that!
> Sorry to hear your nails are suffering too.


Did you see they increased the Lemming cap from 100 to 300 on the US site?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2020)

My October PPU has arrived safe and sound, glad to see Annette didn't hold a grudge, lol. 




I ordered the FTLOP box and had it sent here. I will order the 3 polishes I like from the latest collection together with whatever else is on offer on Black Friday (hoping for samples, they're always so pretty) and have those sent to Stackry. I just felt like I wanted to receive something in the meantime since my PPUs have gone to Stackry and I'm not going to receive anything else for the foreseable future (oh, maybe the HHC, but the Glams and Femme Fatales I have on order will take a while anyway). 

I only want the Girly Bits from HHC. Anne if you want anything, let me know, I can add it to my order if you don't fancy joining the group. 

My BF plans are Color Club, PfD and ILNP, I can't think of anything else I might want to order. I want to get that perfume I tried ordering last time, it's a different seller and I've already double checked with them that it's in fact the exact perfume as their picture shows - so fingers crossed.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2020)

I managed to crop a few pictures, so here are some manis. First is Darling Diva Wardrobe Malfunction (2013 untried) with Different Dimension Jill.










Next is Dance Legend 02 Chimera with Indigo Bananas Deep Blue Day (holo) over Color Club Harp On It on the accents. 










My Halloween mani (yes, I'm that far behind!) was Tonic Polish Carnality topped with Dollish Polish Indian Corn on the accents and stamped with YSL Yellow Gold.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 10, 2020)

Here are a few more manis. First is Emily de Molly End Points with Emily de Molly Geode Mine.










Next is Dreamland Good Vibes, the season's first thermal. MInd you, it wasn't very cold when I wore this. 










Finally, this is China Glaze Don't Be a Luna-tic (2013 untried) with Glam Polish Windchill. I expected the China Glaze to be more holo. Also, they both chipped really quickly. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2020)

I bought a couple of polishes in a destash that I'd been wanting for a while now. I really like them both.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Did you see they increased the Lemming cap from 100 to 300 on the US site?


I got it and the PfD, sending to Stackry - thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My October PPU has arrived safe and sound, glad to see Annette didn't hold a grudge, lol.
> 
> View attachment 68361
> 
> ...


Very nice, glad they turned up safely!
I will say that my two Halloween PfDs are stunning, much nicer than I expected.  I'm going to go nuts with a BF order from them I think, I put all the bits I fancy now into a basket and it was $200, that's without shipping or any new samples!  So I'm hoping for a substantial discount...
I just bought more Shleees as well, they're coming here so that will be nice!  My Fancy Gloss order has now arrived at Stackry so the countdown begins... Ordered my blanket too, hubby's paying for it for my Xmas but I have to pay the considerable postage!  
Thanks for the HHC offer but there was nothing tempting me this time, probably just as well.  
BF I'm just planning PfD, maybe Illyrian and possibly if there's a good deal I might buy a couple more of the handbags I've been after.  Another bulky item to ship via Stackry that I neither need nor have room to store but they're so pretty!!!  I still want to get a few Lollipop Posses, might see if they, Wildflower or Great Lakes have any BF deals too.  Seems a shame to waste a Stackry box on just a few polishes, and it will definitely work out cheaper to get my big PfD order sent to the UK.  
Good luck with the perfume!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I managed to crop a few pictures, so here are some manis. First is Darling Diva Wardrobe Malfunction (2013 untried) with Different Dimension Jill.
> 
> View attachment 68362
> 
> ...


Love Jill, Chimera and your cute pumpkins!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here are a few more manis. First is Emily de Molly End Points with Emily de Molly Geode Mine.
> 
> View attachment 68372
> 
> ...


The Dreamland thermal is my fave of these.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I bought a couple of polishes in a destash that I'd been wanting for a while now. I really like them both.
> 
> View attachment 68424


Nice!  Sol Blue is really pretty, I've had it in and out of various baskets for ages, I like it even more now.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice!  Sol Blue is really pretty, I've had it in and out of various baskets for ages, I like it even more now.



Yeah, I'd been eyeing it up for ages too. As I don't really buy from stockists, and never form KBShimmer directly, I didn't get around to buying it until now. I want the rest of the misheard lyrics collection from Girly Bits, I might place an order on BF, depending on the deals. I need to sit down and work out what I want and where from, but I've not had time.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice, glad they turned up safely!
> I will say that my two Halloween PfDs are stunning, much nicer than I expected.  I'm going to go nuts with a BF order from them I think, I put all the bits I fancy now into a basket and it was $200, that's without shipping or any new samples!  So I'm hoping for a substantial discount...
> I just bought more Shleees as well, they're coming here so that will be nice!  My Fancy Gloss order has now arrived at Stackry so the countdown begins... Ordered my blanket too, hubby's paying for it for my Xmas but I have to pay the considerable postage!
> Thanks for the HHC offer but there was nothing tempting me this time, probably just as well.
> ...



You're welcome. I'm only tempted by the Girly Bits from HHC.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 13, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. I'm only tempted by the Girly Bits from HHC.


Anita, if you read this before you order, I found a polish in the Anniversary Duos section I'd be grateful if you could add to your order for me (I didn't notice that section till now!) - it's Lollipop Posse “Mahalo for Five Years!” .  No worries if you don't get this message till after ordering, just thought I'd ask!
Cheers,
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 13, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anita, if you read this before you order, I found a polish in the Anniversary Duos section I'd be grateful if you could add to your order for me (I didn't notice that section till now!) - it's Lollipop Posse “Mahalo for Five Years!” .  No worries if you don't get this message till after ordering, just thought I'd ask!
> Cheers,
> xxx


Of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2020)

Bought it and pm'ed you.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

Just received my FTLOP box polishes, again the package got here really quickly. I love them all, especially the Tonic, but even the Pahlish is suprisingly pretty (and better irl than I expected it to be). 




Hoping to post some mani pictures too, but it's been one of those weeks... Also I woke up to the worst headache this morning. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Just received my FTLOP box polishes, again the package got here really quickly. I love them all, especially the Tonic, but even the Pahlish is suprisingly pretty (and better irl than I expected it to be).
> 
> View attachment 68435
> 
> ...


These are pretty!  Especially the PfD.  Speaking of PfD, have they put any BF details on their group page yet?  I've been looking at Instagram but just a teaser of the new collection there   It would be nice to be able to plan!  Illyrian are getting grumbles on the group again about slow shipping, she's gone deadly quiet as usual.  Not sure if she'll do BF when she hasn't managed to ship the last two releases... although she is shameless, so maybe she will.  I'm not keen on the Pahlish BF collection (I don't think I love them any more!), so at the moment I'm really just looking at a huge PfD order, with possible side of Lollipop Posse.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 21, 2020)

My latest mani is Illyrian Galactic:






The last picture is probably the most accurate for how it looks most of the time - it's got lots of sparkly colours in a plummy base, glitter and flakie bomb!  I suspect it's going to be a complete pig to remove...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are pretty!  Especially the PfD.  Speaking of PfD, have they put any BF details on their group page yet?  I've been looking at Instagram but just a teaser of the new collection there   It would be nice to be able to plan!  Illyrian are getting grumbles on the group again about slow shipping, she's gone deadly quiet as usual.  Not sure if she'll do BF when she hasn't managed to ship the last two releases... although she is shameless, so maybe she will.  I'm not keen on the Pahlish BF collection (I don't think I love them any more!), so at the moment I'm really just looking at a huge PfD order, with possible side of Lollipop Posse.



Here you go: 
















There's been no swatches of the new collection or the charity polish. I'm pretty sure I have most of the returning polishes, but I might get Kelpie. I've passed on it several times, but not 100% sure I actually want it. 

She hasn't posted any spoilers of the PPU polish yet either, I wonder if she's doing PPU at all. I did ask, but she didn't approve my post.

I actually like a few of the new Pahlishes and have been contemplating buying some. I love the free polish for $80 spend, but not sure I want to spend that much.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Illyrian Galactic:
> View attachment 68436
> View attachment 68437
> View attachment 68438
> ...



I really liked this until I read your last 2 sentences. I wish it looked more like the first 2 pictures, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 68440
> 
> ...


Wowser, thanks so much for hunting this down for me!  It's a lot of info, good to know I'm really just looking at remember the shipping code, buy all the things I want!  And get up at 3am to do it if I want the freebie and the popular things that will sell out...  I'm off work on Friday, that is do-able hopefully...  I already have a basket on the site filled with pretty things, just hope it doesn't get emptied before the sale then it will be so much quicker to get in and out.  The returning polishes list I will go and check what I'm missing from them now... The danger of buying dupes when you're in a hurry and half asleep is always present!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I really liked this until I read your last 2 sentences. I wish it looked more like the first 2 pictures, lol.


One of those is with flash, the other in outdoor rainy light.  Not inaccurate, just that it's not how it looks as I sit in my living room in perpetual lockdown!  I could be wrong about removal, we'll see...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wowser, thanks so much for hunting this down for me!  It's a lot of info, good to know I'm really just looking at remember the shipping code, buy all the things I want!  And get up at 3am to do it if I want the freebie and the popular things that will sell out...  I'm off work on Friday, that is do-able hopefully...  I already have a basket on the site filled with pretty things, just hope it doesn't get emptied before the sale then it will be so much quicker to get in and out.  The returning polishes list I will go and check what I'm missing from them now... The danger of buying dupes when you're in a hurry and half asleep is always present!!!


You're welcome. It wasn't a lot of work, just screenshot and crop. Is it 3 am? Ugh. I'm normally awake around 4-5, so will just hope nothing sells out by then.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> One of those is with flash, the other in outdoor rainy light.  Not inaccurate, just that it's not how it looks as I sit in my living room in perpetual lockdown!  I could be wrong about removal, we'll see...


I'm not fussed about removal, I use foil for glitter polish removal, it works well. 

I've been struggling to get colour accurate photos, it's always so gloomy nowadays. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

Speaking of colour accurate (or not) photos, here are some mani pictures. First is Femme Fatale Love's Wound (original, faded version) topped with Darling Diva Auld Lang Syne (2013 untried). I say the FF is faded, but it actually changed colour completely, it was a purple colour that gradually faded into pink and it seems mine turned into coral with gold to pink shimmer! I really like it, the shimmer was so glowy (see the picture with flash).










Next is Emily de Molly The Maze and the Hightower. It's a subtle thermal. The shift didn't really show up when it's in transition, but it definitely got darker when it was cold. 










This is Ever After Sheeranar. It shrank a bit at the tips because I was doing my nails really late and I didn't wait long enough between coats. Otherwise it was okay.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Speaking of colour accurate (or not) photos, here are some mani pictures. First is Femme Fatale Love's Wound (original, faded version) topped with Darling Diva Auld Lang Syne (2013 untried). I say the FF is faded, but it actually changed colour completely, it was a purple colour that gradually faded into pink and it seems mine turned into coral with gold to pink shimmer! I really like it, the shimmer was so glowy (see the picture with flash).
> 
> View attachment 68449
> 
> ...


I really love your weirdly changed FF, a happy accident.  And the EdM is really pretty too.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really love your weirdly changed FF, a happy accident.  And the EdM is really pretty too.



Sophie refunded everyone for this polish and reformulated it, so I have the purple version too, which is nice. It's interesting, when I was looking at swatches of the faded version, they all looked pink, but those were from 2016, so I assume it continued to change. It's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

A few more manis while I'm waiting for our Chinese takeaway... First is Quixotic Polish Tubular! With Polished for Days Pixie Potion. I really liked both polishes and they looked good together.










Next is Colors by Llarowe Lotus v1 topped with Polished for Days Speio. Lotus faded from purple to a very neon light, slightly coral pink. (Got a replacement for it that also faded to a slightly darker pink. That's pretty much when I stopped buying from CbL (with a few exceptions). The colours are off, but no matter what I didn't I couldn't capture the true colour, it's much lighter, more coral and very neon irl. 










Finally this is Sally Hansen Garnet Lapis (2013 untried, over black) topped with Illyrian Polish Prototype 35. I messed up the SH a bit as it's so slow drying, but it is very pretty and the Illyrian is beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

What do you think of the new Glams? I like 2 of them, the very light Romeo & Juliet one and the red one with blue flakes. I won't be bothering with the mysteries though.

Different Dimension has a 35% sale on now and I'm tempted by 4 polishes, but not sure if I'll get them. They look nice, but not that unique. 

I really want a good few Color Club holos and some from ILNP, and then we'll see about the Pahlishes. FF has a tinsel inspired collection coming out, I've only seen the inspiration pictures and one polish, but it looks like I may be buying a few from there. Maybe some polishes from Girly Bits too. So far PPU hasn't got me very excited, but I do like a couple, Different Dimension and Femme Fatale for now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> What do you think of the new Glams? I like 2 of them, the very light Romeo & Juliet one and the red one with blue flakes. I won't be bothering with the mysteries though.
> 
> Different Dimension has a 35% sale on now and I'm tempted by 4 polishes, but not sure if I'll get them. They look nice, but not that unique.
> 
> I really want a good few Color Club holos and some from ILNP, and then we'll see about the Pahlishes. FF has a tinsel inspired collection coming out, I've only seen the inspiration pictures and one polish, but it looks like I may be buying a few from there. Maybe some polishes from Girly Bits too. So far PPU hasn't got me very excited, but I do like a couple, Different Dimension and Femme Fatale for now.


The Glams are OK but only one I really like (the dark blue) and I'm intrigued by the red one rather than keen to buy I think.  I plan just getting one, and to be honest it's not looking unique to me, I'd probably skip it if I didn't have an open order.  I doubt I'll get the red.  Or the mysteries.  DD isn't my brand at all, I've generally been disappointed with them over the years so I stopped buying like with Femme Fatale - I see pretty pictures and am tempted, but resist in general!  
I don't think I'll be getting Wildflowers, and I heard that Great Lakes maker is recovering from Covid and won't be doing BF sales but there are a couple of those on site already I wouldn't mind picking up.  I'll take a look at Fancy Gloss too but just ordered all of the older shades I wanted so I doubt I'll go there.  Shleee were very annoying last year and didn't announce their sale, which sold out instantly anyway.  And I think Lemming is under a bit of pressure due to caring responsibilities at the moment, so not sure if she'll be doing anything.  That's most of my main brands covered, though I see EdM is doing a sale which might tempt me, though I did pick up Seven Devils recently and was not as keen on it as I hoped, so again will see how I feel at the time.
I haven't seen much PPU yet and nothing that's calling to me so far.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 21, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Glams are OK but only one I really like (the dark blue) and I'm intrigued by the red one rather than keen to buy I think.  I plan just getting one, and to be honest it's not looking unique to me, I'd probably skip it if I didn't have an open order.  I doubt I'll get the red.  Or the mysteries.  DD isn't my brand at all, I've generally been disappointed with them over the years so I stopped buying like with Femme Fatale - I see pretty pictures and am tempted, but resist in general!
> I don't think I'll be getting Wildflowers, and I heard that Great Lakes maker is recovering from Covid and won't be doing BF sales but there are a couple of those on site already I wouldn't mind picking up.  I'll take a look at Fancy Gloss too but just ordered all of the older shades I wanted so I doubt I'll go there.  Shleee were very annoying last year and didn't announce their sale, which sold out instantly anyway.  And I think Lemming is under a bit of pressure due to caring responsibilities at the moment, so not sure if she'll be doing anything.  That's most of my main brands covered, though I see EdM is doing a sale which might tempt me, though I did pick up Seven Devils recently and was not as keen on it as I hoped, so again will see how I feel at the time.
> I haven't seen much PPU yet and nothing that's calling to me so far.



Oh yeah, I forgot about EdM. I only want 3 of the newest polishes, but she did say there'd be a lot of new LE shades with 40-50% off, so I might just get some of those.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 23, 2020)

Details on the PfD charity polish:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 23, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis while I'm waiting for our Chinese takeaway... First is Quixotic Polish Tubular! With Polished for Days Pixie Potion. I really liked both polishes and they looked good together.
> 
> View attachment 68457
> 
> ...


These are all nice but I especially like Pixie Potion and the last mani.  I do hate it when the camera doesn't see what I see!  I think I only had one CBL that faded (it was a blue and faded to a beautiful turquoise - haven't looked in the CbL drawer for a while though, they could all be white by now and I wouldn't have noticed!).  I had got pretty bored with them by the time they closed shop so I'd stopped buying some time before.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2020)

Tempted by the Alchemy BF offer:
Here’s the details on our Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale!
Starts Friday November 27th @12:00pm EST, Ends Monday November 30th @11:59 pm EST
• Release of the Celestial Collection (a few discounted full sets available)
• Spend over $50 and get a free polish, Pulsar (while supplies last)
• 20-30% discount on previously released shades (not all shades available, discount does not include Celestial Collection, no rainchecks, no code needed, not available on previous orders)
• First 20 orders over $50 will receive a sample of Red Eyed Lacquers Da Balm-er (variety of fragrances available)
• PPU Mystery Bags
• Free Shipping over $50 with FREESHIP50 (both domestic and international)

Good discount, free international shipping and free polish, maybe a free balm and qualifying amount is just 4 or 5 lacquers, very good deal.  I went to Etsy and popped four into my basket this morning which come to $40, have a few alternatives in mind if they sell out as a couple have only 1 in stock... I think I'll try adding a mystery bag as I only bought one PPU polish from them, though no doubt I'll end up with that one!  

Anyhow, thought I'd share!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Tempted by the Alchemy BF offer:
> Here’s the details on our Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale!
> Starts Friday November 27th @12:00pm EST, Ends Monday November 30th @11:59 pm EST
> • Release of the Celestial Collection (a few discounted full sets available)
> ...


I like Alchemy and that's a good deal, but I'm trying not to overspend, so will stick to just a few brands. I have already bought 4 polishes from Different Dimension, the deal was just too good to miss. Having seen some swatches of the new PfD polishes, I think I will get 3 or 4 of the new ones, the charity polish and 3 from the Halloween collection. Depending on the LEs EdM is releasing I may or may not order as I only want 3 older polishes. I'm considering buying about 12-15 polishes from Color Club and around 10 from ILNP too.

I love the new FF collection, but luckily I only want maybe 3 from PPU and 1 or 2 from Glam.

Forgot to say I've decided not to order from Pahlish after all. The polishes I like aren't that unique.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I like Alchemy and that's a good deal, but I'm trying not to overspend, so will stick to just a few brands. I have already bought 4 polishes from Different Dimension, the deal was just too good to miss. Having seen some swatches of the new PfD polishes, I think I will get 3 or 4 of the new ones, the charity polish and 3 from the Halloween collection. Depending on the LEs EdM is releasing I may or may not order as I only want 3 older polishes. I'm considering buying about 12-15 polishes from Color Club and around 10 from ILNP too.
> 
> I love the new FF collection, but luckily I only want maybe 3 from PPU and 1 or 2 from Glam.
> 
> Forgot to say I've decided not to order from Pahlish after all. The polishes I like aren't that unique.


I'm not sure yet what I'll be doing.  Nail Artisan has now sold out of the polishes I wanted, so that's off.  PfD is a given, and it will be a big order.  Illyrian haven't said if they're doing anything.  PPU has no PfD this time so might not be shopping at all - nothing I've seen so far is calling me.  I do want a very few Lollipop Posses and Great Lakes (so far 3 LP and 2 GL).  And will look at Fancy Gloss and Lemming.  And just one Glam.  Not saying there won't be anything else but the Alchemy does just replace the Nail Artisan!  I will have a big Stackry invoice though, my blanket is 5lbs and the other stuff is polish.  Thank goodness I sold a fair few things on eBay to pay for this BF!
Illyrian's getting moans on FB again about late delivery - she's pulled out the old "waiting for bottles" excuse, hoping mine will ship soon.  I want to be able to check out so I get my blanket in time for Xmas, so another Illyrian order is always a risk with timing.  Especially on Black Friday.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not sure yet what I'll be doing.  Nail Artisan has now sold out of the polishes I wanted, so that's off.  PfD is a given, and it will be a big order.  Illyrian haven't said if they're doing anything.  PPU has no PfD this time so might not be shopping at all - nothing I've seen so far is calling me.  I do want a very few Lollipop Posses and Great Lakes (so far 3 LP and 2 GL).  And will look at Fancy Gloss and Lemming.  And just one Glam.  Not saying there won't be anything else but the Alchemy does just replace the Nail Artisan!  I will have a big Stackry invoice though, my blanket is 5lbs and the other stuff is polish.  Thank goodness I sold a fair few things on eBay to pay for this BF!
> Illyrian's getting moans on FB again about late delivery - she's pulled out the old "waiting for bottles" excuse, hoping mine will ship soon.  I want to be able to check out so I get my blanket in time for Xmas, so another Illyrian order is always a risk with timing.  Especially on Black Friday.


Ah yes, the good old bottle issue! Didn't she already have a long TAT as it is? I seen to recall someone saying it in another group. 

Yeah, no PfD or EdM in PPU this month and Ethereal has pulled out, so that's one less polish. I like the Femme Fatale, Different Dimension and Fair Maiden (and the Night Owl, but I'm sure I have some very similar polishes, so will probably pass on that).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ah yes, the good old bottle issue! Didn't she already have a long TAT as it is? I seen to recall someone saying it in another group.
> 
> Yeah, no PfD or EdM in PPU this month and Ethereal has pulled out, so that's one less polish. I like the Femme Fatale, Different Dimension and Fair Maiden (and the Night Owl, but I'm sure I have some very similar polishes, so will probably pass on that).


To be honest I don't recall her giving a TAT, if she had I wouldn't have believed it anyway!  It was a pre-order which are always longer of course.  So I just looked at her site and it says she's emailed everyone, and by bad luck I know my laptop has been autofilling my details with an incorrect email address and Illyrian order was one that I had the issue with.  So of course there's no correct email address on file with her (because we don't have accounts, just orders and so I couldn't correct it at the time).  I've now emailed her to find out what's going on, but won't be holding my breath for a response...  
Just had a nose around the Fancy Gloss site, their BF release is up for wishlisting - and I don't want them so that's good!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow, got a speedy response from Vanessa!  As expected, unspecified issues plus bottle shipment and pigment delivery delays...
Interestingly, end of message:
Because of shipment delays, Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals will be postponed until further notice. 

Little bit non-specific there about BF/CM but I read it as not happening at all.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, got a speedy response from Vanessa!  As expected, unspecified issues plus bottle shipment and pigment delivery delays...
> Interestingly, end of message:
> Because of shipment delays, Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals will be postponed until further notice.
> 
> Little bit non-specific there about BF/CM but I read it as not happening at all.



Blimey! Doesn't sound like her at all to be responding so quickly. Why can't she post an update in the group about these things? 

That's a bit disappointing about the BF sale.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 68440
> 
> ...


Finally got round to checking these returning polishes.  I have all except Kraken which I don't want.  Which means I have Kelpie if you want to put it on your swap list instead of buying it!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Finally got round to checking these returning polishes.  I have all except Kraken which I don't want.  Which means I have Kelpie if you want to put it on your swap list instead of buying it!


Ooh, that would be great, thanks!


----------



## cacheflisks (Nov 25, 2020)

Zoya Nail Lacquer
Olive & June 7-Free Nail Polish
Dior Vernis Gel Shine & Long Wear Nail Lacquer.
Smith & Cult Nail Lacquer


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2020)

The Color Club sale (50%) is on already, so I've ordered 12 polishes. EdM has posted swatches of the LE polishes and I love 4 and like 4. Still undecided about the new PfD shades, but I think I'll get 4 plus the charity polish. Not getting the blue flakie one and the dark red. Now just waiting to see what discount ILNP will have.

Oh, did you see the new Enchanted collection? Looks like microglitter. And a measly 10% discount. That's a pass for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> The Color Club sale (50%) is on already, so I've ordered 12 polishes. EdM has posted swatches of the LE polishes and I love 4 and like 4. Still undecided about the new PfD shades, but I think I'll get 4 plus the charity polish. Not getting the blue flakie one and the dark red. Now just waiting to see what discount ILNP will have.
> 
> Oh, did you see the new Enchanted collection? Looks like microglitter. And a measly 10% discount. That's a pass for me.


Nice work on your CC order!  I can't see the EdMs so I'm guessing that's posted in her group, I don't plan to shop there though, maybe I'll have a look once they've launched and see if there's anything I want!  I'm not sure about new PfD collection either, I want so many of the older ones that will be discounted that I can't decide if I should leave these for another time.  I do like most of them though.  I'm hoping for some on a whim colours as well though she hasn't mentioned anything.  
I really like the new EPs, probably won't buy though as they're too expensive and not included in any stockist sales as they exclude all preorder items.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2020)

I slept through my alarm and missed the PfD sale. By the time I checked, the GWP polish was gone and I only had 4 polishes left of the ones I wanted, so decided not to bother. Did you manage to get what you wanted?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I slept through my alarm and missed the PfD sale. By the time I checked, the GWP polish was gone and I only had 4 polishes left of the ones I wanted, so decided not to bother. Did you manage to get what you wanted?


That's a shame, I stayed up and got all I wanted - culled my basket because shipping took a big increase after 20 polishes, so stuck to that, no On A Whims so I was checked out by 3:03!  Skipped the new collection, will buy another time I think.  It was an expensive order!
However, Alchemy has gone wrong - she said 12pm in the post above, it seems to have started at 12am instead.  No mystery bags, just individual polishes.  Some of my choices sold out.  And the free shipping code only works for US delivery.  I've messaged her, I think the free polish is still there (5 of them left) and I really want it, not sure what to do if I don't hear back...
Very annoying!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a shame, I stayed up and got all I wanted - culled my basket because shipping took a big increase after 20 polishes, so stuck to that, no On A Whims so I was checked out by 3:03!  Skipped the new collection, will buy another time I think.  It was an expensive order!
> However, Alchemy has gone wrong - she said 12pm in the post above, it seems to have started at 12am instead.  No mystery bags, just individual polishes.  Some of my choices sold out.  And the free shipping code only works for US delivery.  I've messaged her, I think the free polish is still there (5 of them left) and I really want it, not sure what to do if I don't hear back...
> Very annoying!



I'm not really that fussed. I only wanted the newer polishes anyway, plus the GWP. I'm glad you managed to get what you wanted. Perhaps I could get a decant of the GWP in our next swap if it's pretty?

Sorry about the Alchemy sale. It's frustrating when things don't go to plan. I messed up my Sainsbury's home delivery order last night, forgot to double check that it went through and it didn't, so I had to redo it for collection for tomorrow afternoon. Ugh.

I'm hoping I'll be luckier with the EdM sale, at least that's at 11 pm, not 3 am.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not really that fussed. I only wanted the newer polishes anyway, plus the GWP. I'm glad you managed to get what you wanted. Perhaps I could get a decant of the GWP in our next swap if it's pretty?
> 
> Sorry about the Alchemy sale. It's frustrating when things don't go to plan. I messed up my Sainsbury's home delivery order last night, forgot to double check that it went through and it didn't, so I had to redo it for collection for tomorrow afternoon. Ugh.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll be luckier with the EdM sale, at least that's at 11 pm, not 3 am.


Well customer service at Alchemy is lovely!  She apologised for the timing confusion, and created me a free shipping code.  She said everything is still in stock, so hopefully that means I'll get the free gift polish too, maybe even the balm (which is nice to have but not too bothered about it).  I ended up ordering three mystery ppu overpours and asked her not to include Blood Moon which I already have, hopefully I won't end up with three bottles of Blood Moon!  I haven't bought any of the other PPU polishes, so fingers crossed...
Harlow are doing a 15% discount code on PfD pre-order for the new shades if you are interested it's BLACQUERFRIDAY2020


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

Well she just contacted me again, confirmed I'm getting Neutron, and a balm, and asked me for my choices of PPU colours - I picked three that I nearly bought at the time, and if she has them I'll be very happy indeed!  She also asked what balm I'd like so if I get all I want this has been a great experience!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well customer service at Alchemy is lovely!  She apologised for the timing confusion, and created me a free shipping code.  She said everything is still in stock, so hopefully that means I'll get the free gift polish too, maybe even the balm (which is nice to have but not too bothered about it).  I ended up ordering three mystery ppu overpours and asked her not to include Blood Moon which I already have, hopefully I won't end up with three bottles of Blood Moon!  I haven't bought any of the other PPU polishes, so fingers crossed...
> Harlow are doing a 15% discount code on PfD pre-order for the new shades if you are interested it's BLACQUERFRIDAY2020



That is excellent customer service!

Thanks, but again most of the shades I wanted from PfD are sold out and I wouldn't qualify for free shipping anyway, so I'll sit this one out. I'll probably order them a few at a time with the FTLOP boxes as the shipping doesn't go up until you're over 6 or 7 polishes. I tend to receive the orders within a week and no customs, so I'm happy to order from her directly. 

I decided to order from Girly Bits instead, got 7 polishes for £56 shipped. Again there's usually no customs on orders from her, so I'm happy.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2020)

And I've just placed my ILNP order. She sneaked in a couple of new multichromes, their holo versions and the holo version for Eclipse, just as well as I checked the site before checking out (I'd already put everything in my basket). I got the 2 new multichromes (non-holo) as well. I think I bought 14 polishes (plus an extra Eclipse for someone) and got over $60 off as I had $27 worth of points too. The best deal today by far!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I slept through my alarm and missed the PfD sale. By the time I checked, the GWP polish was gone and I only had 4 polishes left of the ones I wanted, so decided not to bother. Did you manage to get what you wanted?


I was annoyed with the PFD site. Items sold out as I was checking out, but instead of just removing the items and letting me complete my order, it sent me back to my cart. I had to remove the item and then check out again. Of course during the extra time, more things sold out and again, it sent me back to my cart to repeat the foolish process. I think I lost out on 3-4 polishes total, but I believe they will be back. BUT the loss of the polishes put me under the shipping threhold, so I had to pay for that as well. Not the end of the world, but not a pleasant experience either.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 27, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well she just contacted me again, confirmed I'm getting Neutron, and a balm, and asked me for my choices of PPU colours - I picked three that I nearly bought at the time, and if she has them I'll be very happy indeed!  She also asked what balm I'd like so if I get all I want this has been a great experience!


Wow, that's impressive CS! Congrats on the win!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> And I've just placed my ILNP order. She sneaked in a couple of new multichromes, their holo versions and the holo version for Eclipse, just as well as I checked the site before checking out (I'd already put everything in my basket). I got the 2 new multichromes (non-holo) as well. I think I bought 14 polishes (plus an extra Eclipse for someone) and got over $60 off as I had $27 worth of points too. The best deal today by far!


I'm afraid to check the ILNP site. I think there are too many polishes I want, so I best just avoid it completely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> And I've just placed my ILNP order. She sneaked in a couple of new multichromes, their holo versions and the holo version for Eclipse, just as well as I checked the site before checking out (I'd already put everything in my basket). I got the 2 new multichromes (non-holo) as well. I think I bought 14 polishes (plus an extra Eclipse for someone) and got over $60 off as I had $27 worth of points too. The best deal today by far!


Great!  I went and looked but I have so far spent way too much so I skipped it, Eclipse Holo looks really nice though.  I'm several behind with their multichromes...  so tempting!  That's a good deal you got, if shipping had been lower I might have gone for it anyway.  However, I did buy some Lollipop Posses.  And I'm so tempted by the red glitter and one or two others from EP, sitting on hands at the moment.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I was annoyed with the PFD site. Items sold out as I was checking out, but instead of just removing the items and letting me complete my order, it sent me back to my cart. I had to remove the item and then check out again. Of course during the extra time, more things sold out and again, it sent me back to my cart to repeat the foolish process. I think I lost out on 3-4 polishes total, but I believe they will be back. BUT the loss of the polishes put me under the shipping threhold, so I had to pay for that as well. Not the end of the world, but not a pleasant experience either.


That is always so frustrating, I've had it in the past (Illyrian and EP I think).  I got a bit carried away filling my basket before launch, I'm hoping they are nice because it was very expensive!  3am is not best time for good judgement!.  So annoying to miss shipping threshold too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Wow, that's impressive CS! Congrats on the win!


She hasn't responded to my last message with the list of colours I wanted but either way I'm happy with the response to my message - I was so cross this morning and spent ages trying to figure out what was going on, it's how a shop can turn a negative into a positive with a little care.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2020)

Forgot to ask, did you order from Glam? I got the 2 I mentioned earlier, nothing else.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to ask, did you order from Glam? I got the 2 I mentioned earlier, nothing else.


I got the one I wanted, nothing else!  I considered a couple of discount ones but I came to my senses knowing I didn't want them when they came out!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2020)

I got everything I wanted from EdM, so I'm done. Spent far too much. Oh well, lots of nice things to look forward to.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I got everything I wanted from EdM, so I'm done. Spent far too much. Oh well, lots of nice things to look forward to.


I had a late-night urge to buy a few polishes from Quixotic...  I feel you on the overspend, my main thing is that enormous PfD  order - I do hope they're nice, my other spends were more proportionate!  Still feeling the EP urge but not sure, if I'd spent less I'd probably pick up 2 or 3, I'll see if I can resist for a few more days.  
Glad you got what you wanted from EdM, they had nothing to tempt me which was good.  I did at one point fill a huge basket from them but I had a long hard look and came to my senses, one of those per BF is enough!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2020)

Aaaand I ordered 14 polishes from ILNP. Oops.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Aaaand I ordered 14 polishes from ILNP. Oops.


Nice! It's such a good deal though with the 25% discount, double rewards points and free shipping. I had $27 worth of rewards points (I always post reviews of the polishes I but for the extra points). What did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a late-night urge to buy a few polishes from Quixotic...  I feel you on the overspend, my main thing is that enormous PfD  order - I do hope they're nice, my other spends were more proportionate!  Still feeling the EP urge but not sure, if I'd spent less I'd probably pick up 2 or 3, I'll see if I can resist for a few more days.
> Glad you got what you wanted from EdM, they had nothing to tempt me which was good.  I did at one point fill a huge basket from them but I had a long hard look and came to my senses, one of those per BF is enough!



Did you buy from Quixotic in the end? I got a bit tempted by a couple of other offers (Cupcake, Pahlish), but didn't buy. I'm not fussed about the EPs luckily.

I do love EdM, it was one of my first indie brands and I think her polishes are pretty unique. 

I'm loving the new FF collection, will probably buy 7 of the 8, or might even buy all 8. 

PPU on the other hand is looking less and less interesting. Now i might be down to just 2 (FF and Different Dimension). I'll have another think when wishlisting begins.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! It's such a good deal though with the 25% discount, double rewards points and free shipping. I had $27 worth of rewards points (I always post reviews of the polishes I but for the extra points). What did you get?






Stardust (H)1Eclipse (H)1Love Language1No Promises1Royalty1Bloodline1Eclipse1Hush1Peace (H)1Sirene (H)1Sirene1Valerie1Rush Hour1Birefringence (H)1   


----------



## boschicka (Nov 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Nice! It's such a good deal though with the 25% discount, double rewards points and free shipping. I had $27 worth of rewards points (I always post reviews of the polishes I but for the extra points). What did you get?


Nothing too crazy, some multichromes/holos from the line. I don't own too much from them, so sort of stocking up on the basics.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Did you buy from Quixotic in the end? I got a bit tempted by a couple of other offers (Cupcake, Pahlish), but didn't buy. I'm not fussed about the EPs luckily.
> 
> I do love EdM, it was one of my first indie brands and I think her polishes are pretty unique.
> 
> ...


I did - I just bought 5, didn't qualify for any special deals but they were discounted - shipped to Stackry they were about £35, feeling a bit like I got BF mania and got overly carried away...  
I could have saved a few quid if I'd waited for my Fancy Gloss order till this week but they didn't have everything I wanted so I guess that's OK.  
On the plus side it's all been paid for by flogging my old clothes, at least I've not got to worry about how to pay for this splurge!  And I have some cool shiny things on the way (PfD sent shipping notice today).  If they're all here by Xmas I'll call it my present to myself.... maybe open it on the day as lockdown means very few presents will be coming my way!  (Maybe I should get hubby to wrap them all individually for me ha ha).  Thank heavens BF comes but once a year.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2020)

boschicka said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Stardust (H)1Eclipse (H)1Love Language1No Promises1Royalty1Bloodline1Eclipse1Hush1Peace (H)1Sirene (H)1Sirene1Valerie1Rush Hour1Birefringence (H)1


Oh that's a nice list!  It will be a happy day when those arrive - enjoy the fun of opening them!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2020)

boschicka said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Stardust (H)1Eclipse (H)1Love Language1No Promises1Royalty1Bloodline1Eclipse1Hush1Peace (H)1Sirene (H)1Sirene1Valerie1Rush Hour1Birefringence (H)1


Great choices! I think I have (or ordered) most of these myself.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 29, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I did - I just bought 5, didn't qualify for any special deals but they were discounted - shipped to Stackry they were about £35, feeling a bit like I got BF mania and got overly carried away...
> I could have saved a few quid if I'd waited for my Fancy Gloss order till this week but they didn't have everything I wanted so I guess that's OK.
> On the plus side it's all been paid for by flogging my old clothes, at least I've not got to worry about how to pay for this splurge!  And I have some cool shiny things on the way (PfD sent shipping notice today).  If they're all here by Xmas I'll call it my present to myself.... maybe open it on the day as lockdown means very few presents will be coming my way!  (Maybe I should get hubby to wrap them all individually for me ha ha).  Thank heavens BF comes but once a year.



Quixotic has nice polishes, so I'm sure you'll be happy with them. 

That's so nice to have it paid for by selling unwanted things. I haven't sold anything lately. I have a few more make up items to list, but don't seem to have the time nowadays. 

Lol, bet he'd love that! I don't really get anything for Christmas, my ex and I don't buy for each other and I don't want the children to spend loads on me, so I tend to gift myself. My Mum usually gives us money, she said she's transferred some for us all, but it hasn't turned up yet, so I don't know how much, but I'll put it towards paying off next month's huge credit card bill.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2020)

Time for some mani pictures. First is Emily de Molly Gazing Upwards topped with 17 Wishing Star (2013 untried) on the accents. 










Next is Tonic Polish I Put a Spell On You topped with Cupcake Polish Ornamentary My Dear on the accents. The Tonic was a bit disappointing. I was really excited about it as it was compared to the Knight by Dance Legend which is a really cool polish, but it's just a bit meh. 













This is Enchanted Polish April 2013 topped with Glam Polish Scream on the accents. I didn't like either of these. Also, I somehow managed to horribly mess up the little finger nail. I decided to take pictures anyway as I didn't have time to sort it out until the next evening and it was sunny for a change. So just ignore the little finger.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 30, 2020)

That pinky finger mishap almost looks like nail art


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2020)

boschicka said:


> That pinky finger mishap almost looks like nail art


It did look quite cool admittedly.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2020)

I have a few more manis, first is Dance Legend 95 Wazowsky topped with Polish Me Silly Green Goddess on the accents. I was really pleased with the DL, it was so pigmented. I thought I might have to put it over black, but no, it was nearly a one coater on its own (I did 2).










Next is Emily de Molly Doll House (thermal) topped with Barry M Ruby Glitter (2013 untried) on the accents.










My current mani is Glam Polish Have Mercy with Girly Bits Pocket Full of Fairies. This is my favourite of the bunch, both polishes are so pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some mani pictures. First is Emily de Molly Gazing Upwards topped with 17 Wishing Star (2013 untried) on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 68482
> 
> ...


I like your last mani!  And the first is really pretty too, so soft.  I hate it when I get the ripply "should have let it dry" fingers!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more manis, first is Dance Legend 95 Wazowsky topped with Polish Me Silly Green Goddess on the accents. I was really pleased with the DL, it was so pigmented. I thought I might have to put it over black, but no, it was nearly a one coater on its own (I did 2).
> 
> View attachment 68492
> 
> ...


Oh I like these!  Those DL multichromes are my favourites I think, I own both of those polishes and Wazowski is on my shelf of things to wear soon (and has been forever!!! I hardly ever wear my greens).  It's a great mani.  I also like the last one, very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 1, 2020)

I resisted the EPs.  Put 4 in my basket and nearly checked them out but I didn't do it.  Then I looked at PPU previews and I want three of them so I'm glad I saved the money.  I've picked Alchemy, Lollipop Posse and Dreamland, I was debating Great Lakes but I hunted down a swatch video of it and it's not as nice as I thought.  And this morning I saw FTLOP and I really would like to get it, so the EP money will definitely come in handy.  I also faced down my buyer's remorse with PfD and had a good look at what I ordered and I'm pleased to say I'm happy with what's coming so no regrets after all.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like your last mani!  And the first is really pretty too, so soft.  I hate it when I get the ripply "should have let it dry" fingers!



I normally fall asleep on the sofa after doing my nails and very rarely mess them up this badly, so I don't know what happened.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I resisted the EPs.  Put 4 in my basket and nearly checked them out but I didn't do it.  Then I looked at PPU previews and I want three of them so I'm glad I saved the money.  I've picked Alchemy, Lollipop Posse and Dreamland, I was debating Great Lakes but I hunted down a swatch video of it and it's not as nice as I thought.  And this morning I saw FTLOP and I really would like to get it, so the EP money will definitely come in handy.  I also faced down my buyer's remorse with PfD and had a good look at what I ordered and I'm pleased to say I'm happy with what's coming so no regrets after all.



Well done for resisting the EPs! I didn't buy anything after Black Friday either. I will buy the whole Femme Fatale collection though as the whole set is only £57 (for 8 polishes) and I have another 8 coming already, so they will fit in 4 packs of 4. Might as well add the one I'm not that crazy about to fill the fourth package. I think I'll get 4 from PPU, the FF, Different Dimension, Dreamland (I only noticed that one once the wishlisting opened, even though I check the group often) and probably the Fair Maiden. I also like the FTLOP box, especially the Pahlish and the Quixotic. 

Tonic has a new release on Sunday, they have 3 new UP polishes at $19 each!   That's just taking the piss now. I still don't understand how it's possible that they can keep releasing new UP polishes if the UP pigment is so rare. It either is or it isn't, but you can't have it both ways. I haven't seen swatches, but I might get one based on the description, even though I'd hate to spend that much.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 1, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Well done for resisting the EPs! I didn't buy anything after Black Friday either. I will buy the whole Femme Fatale collection though as the whole set is only £57 (for 8 polishes) and I have another 8 coming already, so they will fit in 4 packs of 4. Might as well add the one I'm not that crazy about to fill the fourth package. I think I'll get 4 from PPU, the FF, Different Dimension, Dreamland (I only noticed that one once the wishlisting opened, even though I check the group often) and probably the Fair Maiden. I also like the FTLOP box, especially the Pahlish and the Quixotic.
> 
> Tonic has a new release on Sunday, they have 3 new UP polishes at $19 each!   That's just taking the piss now. I still don't understand how it's possible that they can keep releasing new UP polishes if the UP pigment is so rare. It either is or it isn't, but you can't have it both ways. I haven't seen swatches, but I might get one based on the description, even though I'd hate to spend that much.


That's a good price on ff.  I like the PPU FF too, if they weren't on my naughty list I'd be tempted.  That's a hefty price for those Tonics!  I agree, UP is either rare or not, and it doesn't seem very rare to me.  I just sold a UP polish on eBay, it didn't fetch a high price!  
I did a quick count this morning, I have 75 polishes coming across BF, the HHC Lollipops, Glams, random other previous buys and including the PPU and FTLOPs.  It's like the olden days!  Quite glad now that Illyrian cancelled their BF sale.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a good price on ff.  I like the PPU FF too, if they weren't on my naughty list I'd be tempted.  That's a hefty price for those Tonics!  I agree, UP is either rare or not, and it doesn't seem very rare to me.  I just sold a UP polish on eBay, it didn't fetch a high price!
> I did a quick count this morning, I have 75 polishes coming across BF, the HHC Lollipops, Glams, random other previous buys and including the PPU and FTLOPs.  It's like the olden days!  Quite glad now that Illyrian cancelled their BF sale.



I have 85 coming (eventually)! Despite that, this year I only bought less than 3/4 of what I bought last year and just over half of two years' ago. I might be recovering, lol.

I'm not sure what to do about the Tonics. I really like one, like about 4 more, but do I want to buy them or risk losing out as she's not restocking things nowadays. Also where do I send them? The UK postage and customs is a lot (and I'm not sure it's worth it as they're not amazing), but will they get to Stackry before Christmas? The launch is this Sunday. Ugh, I don't know.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have 85 coming (eventually)! Despite it, this year I only bought less than 3/4 of what I bought last year and just over half of two years' ago. I might be recovering, lol.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about the Tonics. I really like one, like about 4 more, but do I want to buy them or risk losing out as she's not restocking things nowadays. Also where do I send them? The UK postage and customs is a lot (and I'm not sure it's worth it as they're not amazing), but will they get to Stackry before Christmas? The launch is this Sunday. Ugh, I don't know.


I know USPS is hit or miss these days, but Tonic usually ships orders quickly, no? If so, they stand a good chance of making it before Christmas.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2020)

boschicka said:


> I know USPS is hit or miss these days, but Tonic usually ships orders quickly, no? If so, they stand a good chance of making it before Christmas.



Yeah, I'll probably send it to Stackry. I can't be bothered with all the extra shipping and customs charges.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 2, 2020)

I forgot to say, someone sent me a picture of the PfD Black Friday polish. I'm happy to share it if you want to see it, or let you see it first when you receive it. All I'm saying is I'll definitely need a decant.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 2, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to say, someone sent me a picture of the PfD Black Friday polish. I'm happy to share it if you want to see it, or let you see it first when you receive it. All I'm saying is I'll definitely need a decant.


Oo, yes please!  If you want a decant I'm guessing I'll like it!  And obviously that's not a problem. 
My shipment is in Coventry!  Hoping that doesn't mean customs payable...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, yes please!  If you want a decant I'm guessing I'll like it!  And obviously that's not a problem.
> My shipment is in Coventry!  Hoping that doesn't mean customs payable...


Here you go


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 68503


Thanks Anita, love it!  xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, yes please!  If you want a decant I'm guessing I'll like it!  And obviously that's not a problem.
> My shipment is in Coventry!  Hoping that doesn't mean customs payable...



You're welcome and thank you. 

Oh I do hope you don't have to pay customs. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2020)

Huh, weird thing happened. I started swatching my Girly Bits polishes last week. Yesterday I found 3 polishes that weren't on the spreadsheet. I did remember them, they were in the right drawer, but obviously forgot to put them on the spreadsheet. So I actually have 3 more GBs than I thought. (I wonder how many "forgotten" polishes there are altogether. )


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome and thank you.
> 
> Oh I do hope you don't have to pay customs. Fingers crossed.


I'm thinking not as they're allegedly out for delivery by Parcelforce today!  If they do arrive it will be impressively quick.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Huh, weird thing happened. I started swatching my Girly Bits polishes last week. Yesterday I found 3 polishes that weren't on the spreadsheet. I did remember them, they were in the right drawer, but obviously forgot to put them on the spreadsheet. So I actually have 3 more GBs than I thought. (I wonder how many "forgotten" polishes there are altogether. )


Just what you need - more polishes!  A nice surprise though, I'm sure I have some forgotten gems too.  Swatching is a good way to find them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2020)

They're here, customs free!  PfD are awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> They're here, customs free!  PfD are awesome!


Woohoo!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 4, 2020)

Already received my PFD and ILNP orders. It's amazing how some shops can get things out so quickly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Already received my PFD and ILNP orders. It's amazing how some shops can get things out so quickly.


Brilliant!  Isn't it amazing how they contrast with some others?  Hope you love your new polishes!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Already received my PFD and ILNP orders. It's amazing how some shops can get things out so quickly.



My ILNP order is still in transit, but my Color Club order has arrived at Stackry.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm now thinking I'll skip the Tonics. I really only like one, but it looks similar to some recently released Tonics. I do like a couple of the UPs, but I'm not happy to pay $19 each, plus shipping plus consolidation fee. Meh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2020)

How come it costs $10.50 to ship 3 bottles of PfD but $16.50 to ship FTLOP???  It's not like it comes in a big box!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 4, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm now thinking I'll skip the Tonics. I really only like one, but it looks similar to some recently released Tonics. I do like a couple of the UPs, but I'm not happy to pay $19 each, plus shipping plus consolidation fee. Meh.


Yeah, I'm not too impressed with the polishes or the prices.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm now thinking I'll skip the Tonics. I really only like one, but it looks similar to some recently released Tonics. I do like a couple of the UPs, but I'm not happy to pay $19 each, plus shipping plus consolidation fee. Meh.


I haven't seen them but it's a hefty cost - even more than an overpriced EP!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> How come it costs $10.50 to ship 3 bottles of PfD but $16.50 to ship FTLOP???  It's not like it comes in a big box!


Wow, really? I was actually quite impressed with how many polishes I was able to have shipped for $25 (minus the $7 discount). I ordered 7 polishes to go with the box and I was expecting the shipping to go up after the first 4 or 5, but it never did.

Maybe try contacting Jenna and asking why it is. Could be a glitch in the shipping pricing. $10.50 sounds very low for international shipping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, really? I was actually quite impressed with how many polishes I was able to have shipped for $25 (minutes the $7 discount). I ordered 7 polishes to go with the box and I was expecting the shipping to go up after the first 4 or 5, but it never did.
> 
> Maybe try contacting Jenna and asking why it is. Could be a glitch in the shipping pricing. $10.50 sounds very low for international shipping.


I've emailed her after I checked out, just out of curiosity.  I was tempted to order the new collection as the shipping would have been not much more but I really have overspent recently.  Got my PPU ordered today too, and now I'm looking at the new Glam collection and thinking I might need a few!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've emailed her after I checked out, just out of curiosity.  I was tempted to order the new collection as the shipping would have been not much more but I really have overspent recently.  Got my PPU ordered today too, and now I'm looking at the new Glam collection and thinking I might need a few!


I wasn't sure if I would buy all the new polishes I haven't got yet, but since the shipping stayed at $25 and I was able to use Paypal credit (4 months interest free), I thought why not.

What did you get from PPU? I got the FF, Different Dimension, Fair Maiden and Dreamland.

I'm actually not interested in the new Glams, they look a bit samey and meh. Just as well though, I've spent enough.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 5, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I wasn't sure if I would buy all the new polishes I haven't got yet, but since the shipping stayed at $25 and I was able to use Paypal credit (4 months interest free), I thought why not.
> 
> What did you get from PPU? I got the FF, Different Dimension, Fair Maiden and Dreamland.
> 
> I'm actually not interested in the new Glams, they look a bit samey and meh. Just as well though, I've spent enough.


PPU - Dreamland, Alchemy, Lollipop Posse
Glam - Sweater Weather, Snowbird, Winter Rose
I kind of agree about the Glams but I kind of like them.  I might not get all three, but the blue calls me particularly and I have an open order so lower cost shipping...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> PPU - Dreamland, Alchemy, Lollipop Posse
> Glam - Sweater Weather, Snowbird, Winter Rose
> I kind of agree about the Glams but I kind of like them.  I might not get all three, but the blue calls me particularly and I have an open order so lower cost shipping...


The only one I like is Sweater Weather. I mean they're not hideous or anything, just meh.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Brilliant!  Isn't it amazing how they contrast with some others?  Hope you love your new polishes!


Yes, it's surprising the difference in customer service levels. Shops like Bees Knees act like nothing is a problem, they will combine shipping automatically, and they always try to bring back polishes, sometimes restocking the same day that something sells out if enough people complain.
To other shops, everything is a burden, above and beyond.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2020)

Yay me, I resisted the Tonic restock! It looks like many other people did too as the UP polishes are still in stock, but at that price, I'm not surprised. The only one I really liked (not UP) is sold out. If she brings it back next time I might buy it, but I have a feeling I might have a couple of similar polishes anyway.

Instead I spent my time making Christmas baubles. I bought 12 clear glass baubles last year and never got around to doing it, so I decided that I finally would. I ended up using 17 nail polishes, some I almost completely used up, especially the glitter ones and a couple of Mentalities as they were sheer (even after 3 coats!). Anyway, here's the result. The 5 holos are Mentality, the glitters are Color Club.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> The only one I like is Sweater Weather. I mean they're not hideous or anything, just meh.


I think I'm going to skip these, and spend the money on a couple of Shleees to send to Stackry.  I watched a swatch video just now and they're really much less vibrant than I thought.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Yay me, I resisted the Tonic restock! It looks like many other people did too as the UP polishes are still in stock, but at that price, I'm not surprised. The only one I really liked (not UP) is sold out. If she brings it back next time I might buy it, but I have a feeling I might have a couple of similar polishes anyway.
> 
> Instead I spent my time making Christmas baubles. I bought 12 clear glass baubles last year and never got around to doing it, so I decided that I finally would. I ended up using 17 nail polishes, some I almost completely used up, especially the glitter ones and a couple of Mentalities as they were sheer (even after 3 coats!). Anyway, here's the result. The 5 holos are Mentality, the glitters are Color Club.
> 
> ...


Well done on skipping Tonic!  
I love your Xmas decs (especially that red glittery one!!).  I haven't decided whether to risk a tree this year - Byron is absolutely insane and climbs the curtains and the clothes in the wardrobe, I fear for its safety if I put it up.  Though thinking if we skip the breakable stuff it's just the fairy lights at risk!  Not sure.  I've also been banned from buying any more stuff to put on it (admittedly last year I bought about 50 new decs for an already overstuffed tree, hubby was well fed up dangling them on it by the time he finished!).


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done on skipping Tonic!
> I love your Xmas decs (especially that red glittery one!!).  I haven't decided whether to risk a tree this year - Byron is absolutely insane and climbs the curtains and the clothes in the wardrobe, I fear for its safety if I put it up.  Though thinking if we skip the breakable stuff it's just the fairy lights at risk!  Not sure.  I've also been banned from buying any more stuff to put on it (admittedly last year I bought about 50 new decs for an already overstuffed tree, hubby was well fed up dangling them on it by the time he finished!).


Our cats luckily never bothered with the tree, not even as kittens, but I once had to pull Midnight out of the fireplace as he was trying to climb up inside the chimney! We had a cushion stuffed into the opening for about 6 months until he got too big. 

We're not exactly short on decorations either. I bought quite a few over the years, but we usually have a big tree (current one is 7 ft), so 12 more baubles should fit. Planning on putting the tree up this afternoon actually.

My last package is due to arrive at Stackry today, but I won't consolidate until Monday because I can't afford to put the shipping on my card until the new billing cycle. And I haven't even bought the big presents for the children yet!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Our cats luckily never bothered with the tree, not even as kittens, but I once had to pull Midnight out of the fireplace as he was trying to climb up inside the chimney! We had a cushion stuffed into the opening for about 6 months until he got too big.
> 
> We're not exactly short on decorations either. I bought quite a few over the years, but we usually have a big tree (current one is 7 ft), so 12 more baubles should fit. Planning on putting the tree up this afternoon actually.
> 
> My last package is due to arrive at Stackry today, but I won't consolidate until Monday because I can't afford to put the shipping on my card until the new billing cycle. And I haven't even bought the big presents for the children yet!


Last year we were fine, but Byron is seriously the naughtiest kitten I've ever had.  It doesn't help that our vet still won't do his jabs so he can't go out and tire himself out climbing real trees.  We don't have space for a big tree, I think ours is a 5ft or maybe 6ft artificial one in white, which I really like. It was looking a bit bare for a few years (I think cats ran off with many of my small baubles in the past!), and I bought loads of new things for cheap on aliexpress to add to it, then added a load of Asda multichrome balls last year.  It did work, not a bare tree now!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Last year we were fine, but Byron is seriously the naughtiest kitten I've ever had.  It doesn't help that our vet still won't do his jabs so he can't go out and tire himself out climbing real trees.  We don't have space for a big tree, I think ours is a 5ft or maybe 6ft artificial one in white, which I really like. It was looking a bit bare for a few years (I think cats ran off with many of my small baubles in the past!), and I bought loads of new things for cheap on aliexpress to add to it, then added a load of Asda multichrome balls last year.  It did work, not a bare tree now!


Ooh multichrome balls, sounds great!

Why won't you very do the jabs? Is it because if Covid? Ours have had their jabs this year when they were needed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 11, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh multichrome balls, sounds great!
> 
> Why won't you very do the jabs? Is it because if Covid? Ours have had their jabs this year when they were needed.


I'll post you a pic of them when/if we dig them out this year!  
Vet has been "emergencies only" since first lockdown - we were lucky enough to get a voucher for a cheap neutering at another vet so at least we got that done.  It's been really frustrating.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'll post you a pic of them when/if we dig them out this year!
> Vet has been "emergencies only" since first lockdown - we were lucky enough to get a voucher for a cheap neutering at another vet so at least we got that done.  It's been really frustrating.



That is very odd. Surely jabs are essential?!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 12, 2020)

So I'm seeing lots more moaning on the Illyrian page about non-shipment - I'm still awaiting the two I bought ages ago as well.  My BF orders have all shipped now, I then ordered a couple of Shleees on Friday but I was hoping to get everything before Xmas - not looking good.  i did email this morning, no response yet.  Nor did I get a response to my shipping query from Jenna.  Oh well!  Anyhow, this is my new mani, Polished for Days Sea Dragon (another decant from Anita, thanks again - I love it!):


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I'm seeing lots more moaning on the Illyrian page about non-shipment - I'm still awaiting the two I bought ages ago as well.  My BF orders have all shipped now, I then ordered a couple of Shleees on Friday but I was hoping to get everything before Xmas - not looking good.  i did email this morning, no response yet.  Nor did I get a response to my shipping query from Jenna.  Oh well!  Anyhow, this is my new mani, Polished for Days Sea Dragon (another decant from Anita, thanks again - I love it!):
> View attachment 68523
> View attachment 68524
> View attachment 68525



You're welcome. It's pretty. I haven't worn mine yet.

Sorry about the CS woes. A lot of people are moaning about Illyrian in the TT group (the replacement for AA) and filing Paypal claims. 

I've now consolidated my Stackry packages, the website says it takes 2-3 days to complete, but hopefully I'll still receive my package before Christmas. My Girly Bits are on the way, but there's no tracking, so no idea when they'll get here. Glams are supposed to be on their way now too. The FF group buy won't be sent until January, hope it doesn't get caught up in the Brexit madness.

Speaking of post, apparently we'll be able to post 8 polishes per package, but nobody knows when or if it applies to individuals or just businesses. But it turns out that businesses have been able to send 8 in one package before and Annette of RC has been making money off people charging $8 for orders over 4 polishes and sending with RM like she did to me. Several people have said she's done this to them. I'm in two minds about e-mailing PPU about her, but I don't know if they'd care. Anyway, she's now said she will remove the $8 charge going forward. But whether I will receive any of my packages after publicly calling her out, who knows?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2020)

A few mani pictures as I have 5 minutes to myself. First up is Emily de Molly Vertical Control topped with Collection Razzle Dazzle (2013 untried) on the accents.







Next is Sally Hansen Bronze Ruby (2013 untried) with Glam Polish Inferno. This looked better in my head and under the bright indoor light when I was painting my nails than the next morning. 







This is Cadillacquer Say My Name topped with Esmaltes de Kelly Rainbow on the accents. I actually liked this more than I thought. Also I recently watched Breaking Bad and really liked it (yes, I am 7 years late to the party, lol), so it was cool to pull out a BB inspired polish. 







Finally, Tonic Polish Blue Without You. I hated this. It was actually one reason why I didn't order from Tonic. The formula was thin and runny, so it shrank on the tips, the colours were ugly, especially in the warm state. In the promo swatches the warm state was a much lighter beige colour, but it seems to vary for people, yet another one of her inconsistent batches. I can't remember how much it cost, but I'm guessing $15 as it has UP. All in all, a big fat no.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 15, 2020)

Some more manis. First up is Femme Fatale Golden Eve topped with A-England She Walks in Beauty (2013 untried) on the accents. I really liked this one. 










Next is ILNP Mega (X) with Glam Polish Catch Me If You Can and stamped with Colour Alike Holy Night. 










My current mani is Glam Polish Midsummer Night's Madness topped with Polished for Days Confetti on the accents. I also really like this one, especially the Glam. (It's less blue than my pictures show, it's more of a reddy purple with pink/red shimmer.)


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2020)

So it appears that the 8 polish per package rule is only for businesses and not us plebs. Such a shame, I got all excited about not having to pay twice as much postage. Hohum.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 16, 2020)

Nice manis and cute stamping!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 16, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Nice manis and cute stamping!



Thanks, I was happy with them. Well, apart from the Tonic, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. It's pretty. I haven't worn mine yet.
> 
> Sorry about the CS woes. A lot of people are moaning about Illyrian in the TT group (the replacement for AA) and filing Paypal claims.
> 
> ...





Anitacska said:


> You're welcome. It's pretty. I haven't worn mine yet.
> 
> Sorry about the CS woes. A lot of people are moaning about Illyrian in the TT group (the replacement for AA) and filing Paypal claims.
> 
> ...


Oh the Illyrian thing has proper gone weird.  It became one of those everyone complaining on the website posts about non-shipment, and Amy didn't censor it for once.  And the fans were being tolerant and telling everyone else to stop shopping if they couldn't put up with it.  Some people were saying they had deliveries.  Emails came out and then the deadlines she set herself passed without shipping.  Eventually there was a FB post basically saying she has mental and physical health issues and she's never posted about them before and she's taken on too much.  And that kind of shuts everyone up, except the supportive posts.  Because what sort of horrible person would pile on someone who's essentially said she struggles with suicidal thoughts and depression?  And time passes, she hasn't answered my last email, no idea if they've shipped or not as I don't know if she has my correct email address for that, nothing at Stackry yet.  Amy has left the group again.  And the shop won't open till the new year and she won't be doing any more preorders, just protos, 5 or 6 per release.  And she won't be posting in the group again except about the releases.  And then she said she would be sorting out the Paypal claims immediately.  A few days later she came back on to say sorry about the delay on refunds and it would be anothe week.
Anyhow, hope you get your Stackry before Xmas, I have no clue when I'm going to be able to sort mine out, my Lollipop Posses are still in transit too so it becomes a questinn of what to do when I get those, do I consolidate without the 2 Illyrians?  Won't get it by Xmas either way I guess.  My Glams have arrived, and my Alchemy's are on the way, my Shleees turned up at home, also still waiting for the second order of those to make it to Stackry now I think about it.  Etsy purchases are rubbish for tracking, so I can't figure out how close Alchemy and Shleee are to delivery.  
Bit cheeky of RC that one, hope the change is permanenet!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> A few mani pictures as I have 5 minutes to myself. First up is Emily de Molly Vertical Control topped with Collection Razzle Dazzle (2013 untried) on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 68539
> 
> ...


I really like the first couple of manis there, the Tonic not so much!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis. First up is Femme Fatale Golden Eve topped with A-England She Walks in Beauty (2013 untried) on the accents. I really liked this one.
> 
> View attachment 68549
> 
> ...


Oh I love these!  The stamped one is so wintry and cute, and the PfD/Glam combo is just stunning.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 17, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> So it appears that the 8 polish per package rule is only for businesses and not us plebs. Such a shame, I got all excited about not having to pay twice as much postage. Hohum.


That's a shame.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 17, 2020)

The nail polish community is rife with mental/physical health bs excuses. Of course I have empathy for people with real issues, but so many hide behind that stuff to avoid taking responsibility for their garbage behavior. Health issues don't mean you can steal people's money.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh the Illyrian thing has proper gone weird.  It became one of those everyone complaining on the website posts about non-shipment, and Amy didn't censor it for once.  And the fans were being tolerant and telling everyone else to stop shopping if they couldn't put up with it.  Some people were saying they had deliveries.  Emails came out and then the deadlines she set herself passed without shipping.  Eventually there was a FB post basically saying she has mental and physical health issues and she's never posted about them before and she's taken on too much.  And that kind of shuts everyone up, except the supportive posts.  Because what sort of horrible person would pile on someone who's essentially said she struggles with suicidal thoughts and depression?  And time passes, she hasn't answered my last email, no idea if they've shipped or not as I don't know if she has my correct email address for that, nothing at Stackry yet.  Amy has left the group again.  And the shop won't open till the new year and she won't be doing any more preorders, just protos, 5 or 6 per release.  And she won't be posting in the group again except about the releases.  And then she said she would be sorting out the Paypal claims immediately.  A few days later she came back on to say sorry about the delay on refunds and it would be anothe week.
> Anyhow, hope you get your Stackry before Xmas, I have no clue when I'm going to be able to sort mine out, my Lollipop Posses are still in transit too so it becomes a questinn of what to do when I get those, do I consolidate without the 2 Illyrians?  Won't get it by Xmas either way I guess.  My Glams have arrived, and my Alchemy's are on the way, my Shleees turned up at home, also still waiting for the second order of those to make it to Stackry now I think about it.  Etsy purchases are rubbish for tracking, so I can't figure out how close Alchemy and Shleee are to delivery.
> Bit cheeky of RC that one, hope the change is permanenet!



I saw the announcement, someone screenshot it in TT. I'm pretty sure she has mentioned mental health problems before, or maybe it was assumed that she was struggling? I mean, I get it, my daughter's mental health has been a very difficult thing to live with (for her and for me) over the last 10 years, but you cannot use that as an excuse for everything and for getting sympathy. Also why did she keep blaming her delays on everything else under the sun? If her mental health is such a big issue, then be honest and tell people. I bet more people would've been a lot more understanding. Of course that's assuming that this is all true, which the skeptical in me very much doubts. 

I hope you get your polishes, it must be so frustrating. I have heard that Lollipop Posse doesn't have a very good track record for shipping TAT and communication either, but I don't know any specifics. 

My Stackry package has now "shipped", but it hasn't actually been picked up by FedEx, I'm guessing due to the snowstorm. I paid for the express service as it was only $4 more. The tracking says it should be here on Monday, but of course who knows. 

I also received my Glams, I'm quite happy with them. Do you like yours? I also got my Girly Bits BF order and I really like them. Here are my hauls:







I have now finished swatching my Girly Bits polishes. Once I've swatched these Glams, I will move onto my Lilypads.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2020)

boschicka said:


> The nail polish community is rife with mental/physical health bs excuses. Of course I have empathy for people with real issues, but so many hide behind that stuff to avoid taking responsibility for their garbage behavior. Health issues don't mean you can steal people's money.



Totally agree!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 18, 2020)

boschicka said:


> The nail polish community is rife with mental/physical health bs excuses. Of course I have empathy for people with real issues, but so many hide behind that stuff to avoid taking responsibility for their garbage behavior. Health issues don't mean you can steal people's money.


I've noticed that, had this issue before and it's always a nightmare as you see the posts online calling you cruel and heartless when all you've done is ask a question.  I do totally agree, don't take money if you can't deliver.  No-one forced her to open (chance of forcing her to do anything is slim!).  I now feel I can't email again, it's just a pain, but as all the fangirls say, that sounds like I'm putting a bottle of nail polish above someone's life...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 18, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I saw the announcement, someone screenshot it in TT. I'm pretty sure she has mentioned mental health problems before, or maybe it was assumed that she was struggling? I mean, I get it, my daughter's mental health has been a very difficult thing to live with (for her and for me) over the last 10 years, but you cannot use that as an excuse for everything and for getting sympathy. Also why did she keep blaming her delays on everything else under the sun? If her mental health is such a big issue, then be honest and tell people. I bet more people would've been a lot more understanding. Of course that's assuming that this is all true, which the skeptical in me very much doubts.
> 
> I hope you get your polishes, it must be so frustrating. I have heard that Lollipop Posse doesn't have a very good track record for shipping TAT and communication either, but I don't know any specifics.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've always assumed it was mh but I've never seen her say it.  And to be honest, the lies are much more annoying than the delays - if she'd been honest years ago I'd at least be able to decide if it was worth the gamble in full knowledge.  And it does leave you wondering if she's making this up too but I guess since it's been my assumption for a while I do believe her.  
Lollipop Posse met their TAT and there's movement on the package, it's USPS causing the delays with that one.
Hope you get your Stackry box as promised, FedEx are pretty reliable, I reckon you will!
Nice hauls, the Girly Bits are really pretty and I'm now regretting skipping the red Glam, it may be on my list...  Lots of lovely polishes there, enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 19, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, I've always assumed it was mh but I've never seen her say it.  And to be honest, the lies are much more annoying than the delays - if she'd been honest years ago I'd at least be able to decide if it was worth the gamble in full knowledge.  And it does leave you wondering if she's making this up too but I guess since it's been my assumption for a while I do believe her.
> Lollipop Posse met their TAT and there's movement on the package, it's USPS causing the delays with that one.
> Hope you get your Stackry box as promised, FedEx are pretty reliable, I reckon you will!
> Nice hauls, the Girly Bits are really pretty and I'm now regretting skipping the red Glam, it may be on my list...  Lots of lovely polishes there, enjoy!



FedEx did pick up the package on Thursday, the tracking has now been updated. So yay!

Glad to hear your Lollipops are moving too. 

You can of course add the red Glam to your swap list. I swatched them last night and I'm really happy with them. And the Girly Bits are really nice too. I now have the full set of the misheard lyrics collection, except for the flakie topper which I didn't want, they're so vibrant!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 20, 2020)

I have a few minutes (assuming nobody comes looking for me), so here are my latest manis. All 3 are thermals, but I wasn't really happy with either of them. I think I might be over thermals now. My nails are just not long enough to properly show the transition and I'm inside most of the time, so hardly see the cold colours which are usually the prettier ones. Also all 3 of these polishes started shrinking really badly, especially on my middle finger. No idea why.  

First is Femme Fatale Adventurers Beware over Cynthia Rowley Pale apricot creme. Actually this is a very unique polish, and it looked quite cool. 













Next is Femme Fatale La Llarona topped with Indigo Bananas Event Horizon on the accents. The FF is a very subtle thermal, so hard to see when it changes, but it was basically darker and more purple when cold. 










My current mani is Different Dimension First Rule of Magic. I'm pretty sure I know why this one shrank, it is so full of flakies, I think it was just too thick to apply. The colours are quite nice, but I do prefer the cold state, which of course I don't see much of inside my warm house.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2020)

My Stackry package is supposed to be delivered today, but it's been sitting in France since Saturday and the tracking hasn't been updated. With the situation with France closing the borders, I'm not sure what's happening. Although they are allowing trucks into the UK, I wonder if FedEx doesn't want their drivers to be stuck in the wrong country over Christmas? It could still come today, I guess, even if the tracking hasnt been updated, but they normally send a text in the morning to say it'll be delivered and I haven't got one. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few minutes (assuming nobody comes looking for me), so here are my latest manis. All 3 are thermals, but I wasn't really happy with either of them. I think I might be over thermals now. My nails are just not long enough to properly show the transition and I'm inside most of the time, so hardly see the cold colours which are usually the prettier ones. Also all 3 of these polishes started shrinking really badly, especially on my middle finger. No idea why.
> 
> First is Femme Fatale Adventurers Beware over Cynthia Rowley Pale apricot creme. Actually this is a very unique polish, and it looked quite cool.
> 
> ...


These are nice, I'm not big on thermals but have a few.  I have a medical thing that means my nails heat up and stay cold in patches, looks a bit weird... I kind of like the first FF one in both states, and I only buy ones where I do like both, and will like the middle state which is where it will end up!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2020)

Still no movement from USPS on my Lollipops (a week now).  Shleees still moving.  Alchemy have no idea how long it will be because of terrible tracking (but they're coming here, not Stackry, so no panic on that one).  And emailed Vanessa just now to ask about my Illyrians (a friendly query rather than a demand) and got a response immediately that they were shipped last Wednesday, the tracking no went to an incorrect email address so I can't check if USPS agrees with her but if it's shipped that's good.  Xmas day is the date I need to consolidate, I'm hoping all three will be there by then but I'm going to wait for them all before I ship.  With the current chaos - no point in rushing things, a few dollars in storage fees won't bump up the bill at Stackry too much I guess.  
Did your Fedex turn up?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Still no movement from USPS on my Lollipops (a week now).  Shleees still moving.  Alchemy have no idea how long it will be because of terrible tracking (but they're coming here, not Stackry, so no panic on that one).  And emailed Vanessa just now to ask about my Illyrians (a friendly query rather than a demand) and got a response immediately that they were shipped last Wednesday, the tracking no went to an incorrect email address so I can't check if USPS agrees with her but if it's shipped that's good.  Xmas day is the date I need to consolidate, I'm hoping all three will be there by then but I'm going to wait for them all before I ship.  With the current chaos - no point in rushing things, a few dollars in storage fees won't bump up the bill at Stackry too much I guess.
> Did your Fedex turn up?



No, but it's out for delivery now!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 22, 2020)

My package is here! Everything is fine, but I nearly had a heart attack when I opened it and saw that they removed all of the bubblewrap! Luckily only 6 polishes were in there loose, the others had their own boxes (FF, ILNP, EdM) or were in other boxes (Different Dimension, Color Club), and nothing broke. They did line the box and put some bubblewrap on the top and it was packaged quite tightly, but still. Argh!

Finally have the perfume I really wanted, so happy about that too. I like the polishes I ordered, although some of the EdMs look a bit dull, but it was very gloomy in my room, so maybe seeing them in sunlight might help. Anyway, here they are:




I'm pretty sure I won't be ordering any more polishes this year, so for the first time in ages I actually used more polishes than I bought in a year! Next year I'm going to have to be more frugal, and limit my purchases to PPU and a few select brands only (I'm thinking Tonic, PfD, FF, EdM and Girly Bits).

Anne, your HHC polish is now with the group buy organiser, she'll probably post them out after Christmas. Shall I hang onto it until your other one comes too and/or we finally do our swap?


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2020)

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! My PfD order arrived on Christmas Eve, I really like the polishes I ordered. For some reason I didn't order Flannel, but I will get it next time. I haven't seen anything about the FTLOP box or the New Year's duo yet, but if I order, I will definitely add Flannel.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> My package is here! Everything is fine, but I nearly had a heart attack when I opened it and saw that they removed all of the bubblewrap! Luckily only 6 polishes were in there loose, the others had their own boxes (FF, ILNP, EdM) or were in other boxes (Different Dimension, Color Club), and nothing broke. They did line the box and put some bubblewrap on the top and it was packaged quite tightly, but still. Argh!
> 
> Finally have the perfume I really wanted, so happy about that too. I like the polishes I ordered, although some of the EdMs look a bit dull, but it was very gloomy in my room, so maybe seeing them in sunlight might help. Anyway, here they are:
> 
> ...


Yay, nice haul!  The DDs are particularly cute!  What a stressful way to pack them though!  I'm still pending on all the stuff I was waiting for - Illyrian, Lollipop, Shleee, Alchemy...  Soooo annoying!  
Thanks for HHC update, I'm happy to wait till its colleague arrives please!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 26, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! My PfD order arrived on Christmas Eve, I really like the polishes I ordered. For some reason I didn't order Flannel, but I will get it next time. I haven't seen anything about the FTLOP box or the New Year's duo yet, but if I order, I will definitely add Flannel.
> 
> View attachment 68576


Love these!  I have been well impressed with my own PfD BF order, I opened them and just wanted to buy more!!!  I think it was good way to get loads with single postage and discounts so I plan to wait till next BF to get the new ones, though I love them!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, nice haul!  The DDs are particularly cute!  What a stressful way to pack them though!  I'm still pending on all the stuff I was waiting for - Illyrian, Lollipop, Shleee, Alchemy...  Soooo annoying!
> Thanks for HHC update, I'm happy to wait till its colleague arrives please!



Oh that is annoying. It seems there are huge postal delays in the US. I was very impressed that my PfD order got to the UK within a week AND the Royal Mail delivered it the day after it arrived in the country!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 26, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love these!  I have been well impressed with my own PfD BF order, I opened them and just wanted to buy more!!!  I think it was good way to get loads with single postage and discounts so I plan to wait till next BF to get the new ones, though I love them!



I will only order if I like the FTOP box, otherwise I will save them up too. Not until BF mind, I can't wait that long (even though I have 170 untrieds from PfD alone)!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2020)

I have some manis to show. First is my favourite, Polished for Days Solasta with LynB Designs Oh Snow You Don't on the accents. The PfD is so gorgeous!













My Christmas Eve/Day mani was Color Club Ho-Ho-Holly (2013 untried) topped with Make Up Gallery Rainbow Sparkle on the accents and stamped with Colour Alike Supernova.







My current mani is Tonic Polish Monster Mash topped with Claire's Fluffy on the accents and stamped with Emily de Molly White. The Tonic is a thermal and also glow in the dark, although I don't really care about the latter.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I have some manis to show. First is my favourite, Polished for Days Solasta with LynB Designs Oh Snow You Don't on the accents. The PfD is so gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 68577
> 
> ...


I love these, especially your Christmas stamping!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2020)

My Shleees made it to Stackry today!  Still waiting on Illyrians and Lollipops, hoping they arrive soon.  Big thumbs up to Shleee for cancelling an order where I accidentally bought polish I already had without a quibble as well.  I was an idiot!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 28, 2020)

Here is my not very festive Xmas mani - Illyrian Black Mamba;


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> My Shleees made it to Stackry today!  Still waiting on Illyrians and Lollipops, hoping they arrive soon.  Big thumbs up to Shleee for cancelling an order where I accidentally bought polish I already had without a quibble as well.  I was an idiot!



Fingers crossed they get there soon. Good customer service from Shleee!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Here is my not very festive Xmas mani - Illyrian Black Mamba;
> View attachment 68586
> View attachment 68587



I'm not a big fan of this to be honest.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm trying to decide what to order from PPU, I like a good few polishes. I think I'll get 8 plus the KBShimmer body scrub and the PPU nail file. That should push me into free shipping. Annette has now confirmed that shipping is now up to 8 polishes for $5.50, but I don't know if I'd get charged more for the extra items, especially the body scrub as it's quite heavy. This way she can't shaft me. I actually like 10 polishes, but decided against the Wildflower and the Bluebird.

I really like the FTLOP box, so definitely buying that. I'll see how much more shipping is if I add some polishes to it. I might not.

Luckily I only like 2 of the new Femme Fatales and 2 of the new Glams. So hopefully that is it for January (subject to HHC and a surprise Tonic launch).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Fingers crossed they get there soon. Good customer service from Shleee!


Thanks, I'm really hoping - with no tracking no for Illyrian I don't even know if it has shipped.  Though she said it did.  Lollipop is crawling very slowly through the system!  Shleee get top marks from me for sorting out my mistake!  Had to let people know, it's not fair to just whinge about the bad ones!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not a big fan of this to be honest.


Fair enough!  I like it but it took 5 coats to look like it did in the bottle.  Had opacity at two or three but i wanted it to look like I expected... Meant to mention that in my post!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> I'm trying to decide what to order from PPU, I like a good few polishes. I think I'll get 8 plus the KBShimmer body scrub and the PPU nail file. That should push me into free shipping. Annette has now confirmed that shipping is now up to 8 polishes for $5.50, but I don't know if I'd get charged more for the extra items, especially the body scrub as it's quite heavy. This way she can't shaft me. I actually like 10 polishes, but decided against the Wildflower and the Bluebird.
> 
> I really like the FTLOP box, so definitely buying that. I'll see how much more shipping is if I add some polishes to it. I might not.
> 
> Luckily I only like 2 of the new Femme Fatales and 2 of the new Glams. So hopefully that is it for January (subject to HHC and a surprise Tonic launch).


I've picked out 4 or 5 from PPU (Great Lakes, Polished for Days, Lemming, Lacquered U.P. and maybe Dreamland - I feel as though I have very similar to that one though).  There are a few others I also like but not from "my" brands.  I was trying to figure out how much shipping would be, so that's really helpful to know - if the Dreamland pushed it up a level like before I'd definitely skip it.  Now waiting for swatches to decide one way or the other.  
I haven't seen FTLOP yet - who's this month's maker?  I just checked Instagram and still nothing there, guessing that's hiding in a group!  
I'm undecided on Glams yet, waiting for swatches again!  Bottle shots I'm starting with 7 interesting me but I'm usually able to cut massively once I see them properly.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2020)

Fair Maiden is the guest. Here's a screenshot from the group:



Also, this is the New Year's duo:





PearlyQueen said:


> I've picked out 4 or 5 from PPU (Great Lakes, Polished for Days, Lemming, Lacquered U.P. and maybe Dreamland - I feel as though I have very similar to that one though).  There are a few others I also like but not from "my" brands.  I was trying to figure out how much shipping would be, so that's really helpful to know - if the Dreamland pushed it up a level like before I'd definitely skip it.  Now waiting for swatches to decide one way or the other.
> I haven't seen FTLOP yet - who's this month's maker?  I just checked Instagram and still nothing there, guessing that's hiding in a group!
> I'm undecided on Glams yet, waiting for swatches again!  Bottle shots I'm starting with 7 interesting me but I'm usually able to cut massively once I see them properly.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> Fair Maiden is the guest. Here's a screenshot from the group:
> 
> View attachment 68588
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics, very helpful!  I won't be going for FTLOP, love the duo but will wait (I got the duo from last yea\r this BF so I have form!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2020)

Just found the PPU swatches at Cosmetic Sanctuary, I do like the Dreamland and now also fancy the Rogue!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just found the PPU swatches at Cosmetic Sanctuary, I do like the Dreamland and now also fancy the Rogue!



The Rogue is nice, although I prefer the Lemming. But they're different enough to justify buying both.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2020)

Anitacska said:


> The Rogue is nice, although I prefer the Lemming. But they're different enough to justify buying both.


If I add Dreamland and Rogue I'm nearly at free shipping... so I might also get Whatcha... 
I really like it and essentially free shipping would knock $5.50 off the price.  So now I have seven in my basket, hope I don't like the Glams!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> If I add Dreamland and Rogue I'm nearly at free shipping... so I might also get Whatcha...
> I really like it and essentially free shipping would knock $5.50 off the price.  So now I have seven in my basket, hope I don't like the Glams!



I'm confused about the free shipping. It used to say from $130 (£100), but now it says from $90 (£100). Well, $90 isn't £100. I think I should probably ask about this in the PPU group...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2020)

So Annette says it's now $90. That's really good news!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2020)

I bought all seven...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2020)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought all seven...


I bought 8 plus the nail file and the KBShimmer body scrub.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2021)

Stackry have my Illyrians!  Now I have the tracking number as well, shows label printed 14th Dec, handed to PO 1st Jan, delivered today...  I am still waiting for Lollipop Posses, and my package needs to be consolidated by 9th or it will be destroyed.  LPs have been going through USPS soooo slowly though, no idea if they'll make it on time but that will be 60 days and my first parcel will be destroyed if I don't consolidate by then.  Grrrr.  And that's without trying to figure out how customs will work for my shipment now.  I'm so hacked off.  Especially if I have to do two consolidations and two hazmat fees and two fedex bills and two lots of customs duty....


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stackry have my Illyrians!  Now I have the tracking number as well, shows label printed 14th Dec, handed to PO 1st Jan, delivered today...  I am still waiting for Lollipop Posses, and my package needs to be consolidated by 9th or it will be destroyed.  LPs have been going through USPS soooo slowly though, no idea if they'll make it on time but that will be 60 days and my first parcel will be destroyed if I don't consolidate by then.  Grrrr.  And that's without trying to figure out how customs will work for my shipment now.  I'm so hacked off.  Especially if I have to do two consolidations and two hazmat fees and two fedex bills and two lots of customs duty....


Hurray for the Illyrians, but what a huge pain about the Lollipops. Fingers crossed they arrive on time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Hurray for the Illyrians, but what a huge pain about the Lollipops. Fingers crossed they arrive on time.


USPS has had them since 11 Dec, shipped from Ohio, got to Pennsylvania on 22nd (the state next door!), then made it to Massachusetts on 26th, which is the state between PA and Stackry's home in New Hampshire.  Last tracking event was yesterday, still in MA.  It's so annoyingly slow!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2021)

I ordered 3 of the new Femme Fatales yesterday and the website added the VAT to it. Not sure what will happen with PfD and the FTLOP box, whether she will have registered or she will just continue as before and we'll see what happens with the orders? I'm definitely going to order, I really like the FTLOP box. Might not add any extra polishes right now, I'm short on funds right now, straight after Christmas. I still only like 2 of the Glams, but might only get one in the end (the gold one with pink glitter/flakies).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I ordered 3 of the new Femme Fatales yesterday and the website added the VAT to it. Not sure what will happen with PfD and the FTLOP box, whether she will have registered or she will just continue as before and we'll see what happens with the orders? I'm definitely going to order, I really like the FTLOP box. Might not add any extra polishes right now, I'm short on funds right now, straight after Christmas. I still only like 2 of the Glams, but might only get one in the end (the gold one with pink glitter/flakies).


I'm wondering if this paying VAT in advance now means no £8 a throw every time Royal Mail get a package.  I haven't bought anything recently so interesting to find out.  
I am seriously thinking I'll skip Glams - my initial 7 went down to three, then I ruled out the gold/pink one as I think it's too pale for me and I'm left with a dark purple and a teal green with flakies in both, not unique in my stash but both pretty...  I really fancy the new Great Lakes Fantasmic Flakies custom, and I've been after a couple of polishes that were on the site before BF but she took it all down and hasn't re-opened otherwise those would already be at Stackry (USPS permitting of course!).  So that's a possible shopping event, if Lollipops don't make it in time i guess GLL can go to Stackry, otherwise maybe direct (if she still sells direct of course!).  All very unclear, gotta love new regs!  I sold something on eBay to an EU country yesterday and had to complete my first ever customs declaration.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm wondering if this paying VAT in advance now means no £8 a throw every time Royal Mail get a package.  I haven't bought anything recently so interesting to find out.
> I am seriously thinking I'll skip Glams - my initial 7 went down to three, then I ruled out the gold/pink one as I think it's too pale for me and I'm left with a dark purple and a teal green with flakies in both, not unique in my stash but both pretty...  I really fancy the new Great Lakes Fantasmic Flakies custom, and I've been after a couple of polishes that were on the site before BF but she took it all down and hasn't re-opened otherwise those would already be at Stackry (USPS permitting of course!).  So that's a possible shopping event, if Lollipops don't make it in time i guess GLL can go to Stackry, otherwise maybe direct (if she still sells direct of course!).  All very unclear, gotta love new regs!  I sold something on eBay to an EU country yesterday and had to complete my first ever customs declaration.



Yes, I believe the RM £8 charge is going away. 

I like Southern Oracle, the purple with flakies, but I wonder if it's similar to other Glams (probably). I do like the gold one, it's at least very unique. 

I never look in those groups nowadays, but that GLL is pretty. I don't really like the maker (can't explain why, just seems a bit stand-offish), so I tend not to buy the GLL polishes from PPU and HHC, unless they are exceptionally pretty. Speaking of HHC, nothing grabs me this month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 8, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, I believe the RM £8 charge is going away.
> 
> I like Southern Oracle, the purple with flakies, but I wonder if it's similar to other Glams (probably). I do like the gold one, it's at least very unique.
> 
> I never look in those groups nowadays, but that GLL is pretty. I don't really like the maker (can't explain why, just seems a bit stand-offish), so I tend not to buy the GLL polishes from PPU and HHC, unless they are exceptionally pretty. Speaking of HHC, nothing grabs me this month.


Good!
Yes, that was the purple, the other I like is EUGENE!  i've skipped it though, maybe next month if still available.  Lollipop Posse let me down, still in transit and I had to consolidate today.  So I'm starting another box against my will!  So GLL to Stackry I guess, maybe get one or two of this week's Shleees as well.  So annoying though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good!
> Yes, that was the purple, the other I like is EUGENE!  i've skipped it though, maybe next month if still available.  Lollipop Posse let me down, still in transit and I had to consolidate today.  So I'm starting another box against my will!  So GLL to Stackry I guess, maybe get one or two of this week's Shleees as well.  So annoying though.



How annoying!

I ended up only buying the gold with purple flakies, plus I added Gaston, the old gold flakie topper to it as it was still available in the shop. 

I also ordered the FTLOP box, but didn't add any other PfDs to it as there wouldn't have been a shipping discount. I'm curious to see what will happen to it as the shop didn't charge me any tax. Femme Fatale charges VAT now on orders from the UK. Mind you, the group buy from September to December still hasn't shipped, so hopefully that won't cause issues as obviously there was no VAT on those orders.

Got the HHC order from October, including your Lollipop Posse, it's really pretty. I had to pay $2 something US shipping, I'm guessing it'll be the same for the November order. I'm not sure what to do with that as I didn't order in December and not planning to order this month either, but there are only 2 polishes in that order, so not worth paying £4.20 to have them posted. Maybe I'll see if I like anything next month. I normally get the Girly Bits and/or Femme Fatale, but GB doens't seem to be taking part anymore and I didn't fancy the FF. 

Anyway, here's my order. The one on the right is Lilypad, but the label covers most of the bottle, so turned it on its side to show the colour.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2021)

I also have a few manis to show. First up is Rimmel Purple Reign (2013 untried) with Polished for Days Prototype 2016. 










Next is Spell Polish Bianca's Whiskers with Glam Polish Glitter for Breakfast. I liked them both, but the Spell took ages to dry, I didn't even go to bed for hours after doing my nails and it still got messed up. 







This is Illyrian Polish Living Dead. I liked this a lot. This was my NYE mani, so the reason why it's so messy is because I did my nails around 2 am!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 9, 2021)

Next mani is Emily de Molly Silk and Denim. This is a cool thermal, especially in the cold state. 













This is Top Shelf Lacquer Fireball with Femme Fatale Grandfather of the Desert.







Finally, this is Tonic Polish Manna's Mystical Masterpiece with Pahlish The Big Boo. I really loved these two, they were both so glowy.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> How annoying!
> 
> I ended up only buying the gold with purple flakies, plus I added Gaston, the old gold flakie topper to it as it was still available in the shop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for news on my Lollipop Posse, glad it's as nice as I hoped!  I guess she'll hold your other order for a while.  Do I need to send you more money?
Your order is pretty, my fave is the Lilypad.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I also have a few manis to show. First up is Rimmel Purple Reign (2013 untried) with Polished for Days Prototype 2016.
> 
> View attachment 68605
> 
> ...


These are nice - I really love Living Dead!  Not one I have.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Next mani is Emily de Molly Silk and Denim. This is a cool thermal, especially in the cold state.
> 
> View attachment 68613
> 
> ...


Very nice again - love the FF and the Pahlish among these.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2021)

I now have taken delivery of my PPU and FTLOP parcels.  So that's good!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for news on my Lollipop Posse, glad it's as nice as I hoped!  I guess she'll hold your other order for a while.  Do I need to send you more money?
> Your order is pretty, my fave is the Lilypad.



Yes, she will hold it, the question is, how long do I want it held? It's not like I don't have other polishes to wear, but I like to receive what I bought in a timely manner. I'm still waiting for my September - December FF group buy polishes and it's annoying me, hahaha. Don't worry about it, we'll sort out the money once the other one is here.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I now have taken delivery of my PPU and FTLOP parcels.  So that's good!



I got my PPU order yesterday too (will post pictures in a bit). Was that the December FTLOP box? That took a while. Mine arrived on Christmas Eve.hope there won't be issues with customs with the January one as she didn't charge any VAT on the website. We shall see, I guess.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice - I really love Living Dead!  Not one I have.



Thanks. It's from a Halloween FTLOP box from years ago.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2021)

Here's my December PPU order. My favourite is the Different Dimension, but I really like them all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I got my PPU order yesterday too (will post pictures in a bit). Was that the December FTLOP box? That took a while. Mine arrived on Christmas Eve.hope there won't be issues with customs with the January one as she didn't charge any VAT on the website. We shall see, I guess.


Yes, the December one, wonder why mine took so much longer than yours!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, the December one, wonder why mine took so much longer than yours!



I think she said in the group that she had to keep calling her PO as some packages weren't scanned and in the end they were found in one of the vans, having been sitting there for weeks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 15, 2021)

My Fedex delivery from Stackry arrived without hassle - no extra charges and on time if not early.  Despite the tracking indicating it came to Stansted, went back to the USA then re-arrived in the UK the next day!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 15, 2021)

My latest mani is Pahlish - Black Cat, Pointed Hat:





Very pretty one!  There is pink shimmer and microglitters in there but they're a bit camera shy - very obvious in the flesh though and they make that pretty purple very special.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My Fedex delivery from Stackry arrived without hassle - no extra charges and on time if not early.  Despite the tracking indicating it came to Stansted, went back to the USA then re-arrived in the UK the next day!



That's great!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish - Black Cat, Pointed Hat:
> View attachment 68633
> View attachment 68634
> View attachment 68632
> ...



Very pretty. I also have this, I don't think I've used it yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 17, 2021)

Have you seen the Illyrian restock? Apparently she'll only announce it on IG going forward. They look nice, but of course I'm not buying.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2021)

Here are some recent manis. First up, KBShimmer The Kid topped with Models Own Roman Candle on the accents.













It's a cool tri-thermal, but unfortunately I didn't see much of the pink, it was sitting mostly in the middle state even though my hands were pretty warm. I only saw it when my hands were in very hot water. This is how it looked most of the time:




Next is ILNP Cozy Mittens with Supernatural Lacquer The Fabric of Space and Time on the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 18, 2021)

This is Sally Hansen Ruby Topaz (2013 untried, over black) with Fair Maiden Sugar Plum Fairy on the accents.










Next is Lilypad Lacquer Cousin Machin with Glam Polish Viva Las Vegas on the accents.










My currrent mani is Barielle Holiday Madness topped with Bourjois Sun Scales (2013 untried) on the accents. I was going to stamp on the other fingers, but there was always something I needed to do, so it didn't happen. Oh well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the Illyrian restock? Apparently she'll only announce it on IG going forward. They look nice, but of course I'm not buying.


I had a look and liked a few of them but the one I loved was already gone, so I decided to skip - if it had been still available, I'd probably have got a few since I have an open Stackry.  Then stressed about whether it would turn up in time!  So looks like she's not FBing ever again, that way she doesn't have to listen to all the complaints about shipping 
I will keep an eye on her IG going forward for restocks but the whole no overseas shipping makes it expensive via Stackry so I may have bought my last Illyrian for a while, unless I've got other stuff I want or a restock is "unmissable"!.  
I have that ongoing box now with just Lollipop Posse and awaiting shipment of 3 GLL polishes I ordered (no clue when they are meant to ship...).  I've actively been looking at all the brands I can think of to see if there's anything at all that can help justify the Stackry fees and so far - nothing!  I don't really want to spend £80 to ship about 10 polishes  I hope someone releases something cool soon in a decent quantity to make it worthwhile!  Preferably not on preorder!  I'm not keen on the new Wildflowers and although I like one of the new Quixotics, it would probably be cheaper to get it from RC.  I can't believe this is all caused by UPS missing my deadline by just one day!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some recent manis. First up, KBShimmer The Kid topped with Models Own Roman Candle on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 68643
> 
> ...


That's a very nice thermal!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 20, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> This is Sally Hansen Ruby Topaz (2013 untried, over black) with Fair Maiden Sugar Plum Fairy on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 68651
> 
> ...


Stamping on your fingers sounds painful LOL!  
I'm really drawn to that last mani in greens, not normally what I'd choose but I really like this!  Stamping not required for a fab look!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a look and liked a few of them but the one I loved was already gone, so I decided to skip - if it had been still available, I'd probably have got a few since I have an open Stackry.  Then stressed about whether it would turn up in time!  So looks like she's not FBing ever again, that way she doesn't have to listen to all the complaints about shipping
> I will keep an eye on her IG going forward for restocks but the whole no overseas shipping makes it expensive via Stackry so I may have bought my last Illyrian for a while, unless I've got other stuff I want or a restock is "unmissable"!.
> I have that ongoing box now with just Lollipop Posse and awaiting shipment of 3 GLL polishes I ordered (no clue when they are meant to ship...).  I've actively been looking at all the brands I can think of to see if there's anything at all that can help justify the Stackry fees and so far - nothing!  I don't really want to spend £80 to ship about 10 polishes  I hope someone releases something cool soon in a decent quantity to make it worthwhile!  Preferably not on preorder!  I'm not keen on the new Wildflowers and although I like one of the new Quixotics, it would probably be cheaper to get it from RC.  I can't believe this is all caused by UPS missing my deadline by just one day!


That's really annoying. Hope you can find some more polishes to make shipping worthwhile. EdM has just launched some new colours, but not sure if you'd be interested. I guess you could send the next PPU there, but I'm guessing that wouldn't arrive in time with their 3 week TAT and you probably don't want to worry about that being late. I also like the look of some Quixotics and the Fandom Flakies box (Quixotic is the guest this month). I'm trying to be very good as I'm pretty low on funds. Just had to pay £200 for a new garden gate and my car insurance is due next month. 

Also, the more I swatch, the more I realise just how many lovely polishes I have that I've yet to use. I've actually finished swatching my Lilypads (nearly 200 untrieds) and have started on my ILNPs. I think I have about 100 untrieds from them. Might be more. After that I'll do CbLs and Darling Divas and maybe Enchanteds.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Stamping on your fingers sounds painful LOL!
> I'm really drawn to that last mani in greens, not normally what I'd choose but I really like this!  Stamping not required for a fab look!


I know what you mean, I really liked that mani too. I was planning on doing some gold stamping, but never mind.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 20, 2021)

My FTLOP box is on its way, hope there won't be any issues with customs. I'm still waiting to hear from the FF group buy organiser about when we'll finally receive the Sept-Dec polishes. I feel like she's lost interest in the group buy and doesn't chase things up with FF.

Have you seen the new Glams (the pastels)? I'm pretty sure I'll pass on those. Don't know if there's a second collection to go with it.

I've been looking at the new PPU polishes and like a few, but not sure how many I'll buy. I definitely like the PfD.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 21, 2021)

Is it just me or have we already seen most of these polishes? Especially that dark purple in the middle!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's really annoying. Hope you can find some more polishes to make shipping worthwhile. EdM has just launched some new colours, but not sure if you'd be interested. I guess you could send the next PPU there, but I'm guessing that wouldn't arrive in time with their 3 week TAT and you probably don't want to worry about that being late. I also like the look of some Quixotics and the Fandom Flakies box (Quixotic is the guest this month). I'm trying to be very good as I'm pretty low on funds. Just had to pay £200 for a new garden gate and my car insurance is due next month.
> 
> Also, the more I swatch, the more I realise just how many lovely polishes I have that I've yet to use. I've actually finished swatching my Lilypads (nearly 200 untrieds) and have started on my ILNPs. I think I have about 100 untrieds from them. Might be more. After that I'll do CbLs and Darling Divas and maybe Enchanteds.


Thanks!  I skipped EdM when they had the BF sale, I don't think I want to shop from them now, also often underwhelmed by their polishes when I get them home.  I don't hate or boycott them, they're just well down my list of favourite brands.  PPU I agree, I'd be concerned about TAT, I'll look again at the time but probably not very wise (though the minimal storage charges aren't too scary to wait a few more days).  I like the Quixotic in the FF box but won't be buying as I'm not taken with the others.  Ouch at the gate!  And grrr at the real life spending annoyance.
I agree with you, I have so many nice polishes to wear and I've been so restrained in the last year.  Congrats on continued swatching.  I've now started thinking about selling the polishes I'm not so taken with, have sold a few dupes already, which I always intended to do, listed a few extra Nails Incs from my untrieds as well and sold a couple of those, got rid of the least nice Wildflower from the mystery bag I got, and I may start culling others as I get them out to wear and don't care so much for them.  I will never wear everything I already own, especially since in Lockdown (10 months!!!) my manis last two weeks or so!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My FTLOP box is on its way, hope there won't be any issues with customs. I'm still waiting to hear from the FF group buy organiser about when we'll finally receive the Sept-Dec polishes. I feel like she's lost interest in the group buy and doesn't chase things up with FF.
> 
> Have you seen the new Glams (the pastels)? I'm pretty sure I'll pass on those. Don't know if there's a second collection to go with it.
> 
> I've been looking at the new PPU polishes and like a few, but not sure how many I'll buy. I definitely like the PfD.


Good luck with FTLOP!  How annoying re FF.
Don't like the pastel Glams at all, I seldom do like pastels.  I haven't seen any PPU yet!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Is it just me or have we already seen most of these polishes? Especially that dark purple in the middle!
> 
> View attachment 68684


I thought the same thing, I bought the previous one I'm sure.  Waiting for swatches, but I don't feel much love for the initial pics of this collection, hopefully will be able to skip it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  I skipped EdM when they had the BF sale, I don't think I want to shop from them now, also often underwhelmed by their polishes when I get them home.  I don't hate or boycott them, they're just well down my list of favourite brands.  PPU I agree, I'd be concerned about TAT, I'll look again at the time but probably not very wise (though the minimal storage charges aren't too scary to wait a few more days).  I like the Quixotic in the FF box but won't be buying as I'm not taken with the others.  Ouch at the gate!  And grrr at the real life spending annoyance.
> I agree with you, I have so many nice polishes to wear and I've been so restrained in the last year.  Congrats on continued swatching.  I've now started thinking about selling the polishes I'm not so taken with, have sold a few dupes already, which I always intended to do, listed a few extra Nails Incs from my untrieds as well and sold a couple of those, got rid of the least nice Wildflower from the mystery bag I got, and I may start culling others as I get them out to wear and don't care so much for them.  I will never wear everything I already own, especially since in Lockdown (10 months!!!) my manis last two weeks or so!


My manis last the exact same 2 days as always. But I have to say, even when they still look good after 2 days, I change them anyway, unless I really really love the polish. I'd get bored keeping them on for over a week.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good luck with FTLOP!  How annoying re FF.
> Don't like the pastel Glams at all, I seldom do like pastels.  I haven't seen any PPU yet!


My tracking for the FTLOP box hasn't updated since Monday (leaving San Francisco). Hope it's going to be okay.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I thought the same thing, I bought the previous one I'm sure.  Waiting for swatches, but I don't feel much love for the initial pics of this collection, hopefully will be able to skip it.


Annoyingly I still really want it. But I may need to pass as FF is doing their annual Enchanted Fables collection and there are 27 new polishes coming out next week!  I know I won't want all of them, but the teaser picture has some gorgeous pinks and purples and blues.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My tracking for the FTLOP box hasn't updated since Monday (leaving San Francisco). Hope it's going to be okay.


A lot of my recent American purchases have taken ages to arrive, hope yours is quicker!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Annoyingly I still really want it. But I may need to pass as FF is doing their annual Enchanted Fables collection and there are 27 new polishes coming out next week!  I know I won't want all of them, but the teaser picture has some gorgeous pinks and purples and blues.


Well I saw swatches of the whole Glam collection on tonight's email and I will definitely be skipping this time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 23, 2021)

My current mani is Illyrian Chiquita:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> A lot of my recent American purchases have taken ages to arrive, hope yours is quicker!


PfD packages always get here within about a week. The tracking still hasn't updated. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I saw swatches of the whole Glam collection on tonight's email and I will definitely be skipping this time.


I think I might want 2 or 3. But I need to see how many I want from FF and PPU first.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 23, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is Illyrian Chiquita:
> View attachment 68690
> View attachment 68689
> View attachment 68691
> ...


Hmm, not really a fan of this.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 26, 2021)

Still no sign of my FTLOP box.  Probably no point in contacting Jenna, it's not the same issue as last month when they weren't scanned in at the post office, mine is stuck at the airport in San Francisco. Ugh.

Anyway, here are some manis, first is Emily de Molly Subdued Delights topped with some pink heart glitter from a noname Poundland polish on the accents. The glitters were very hard to place properly, so the accents don't look great, but I love the EdM especially in its warm state, which is where it sat most of the time for me.













Next is Emily de Molly LE 35 with Lilypad Lacquer Beach Glass on the accents. I really love these taupy colours, they go well with my skintone and this mani actually matched my pyjamas too! So you get a bonus picture of them, lol.










Finally, this is Glisten & Glow Birthday Bash January 2017 with Hema Happy Silver (over Barry M Matt White) on the accents. Another mani I planned to stamp on and never got around. I was going to do some blue snowflakes on the accents (we had quite a bit of snow on Sunday!), but apparently it is not possible to have the time around here to actually do what I planned. Sigh. It looked better irl, but the stamping would've completed the mani. Ah well, imagine some snowflakes on the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2021)

My FTLOP box is finally in the country, hoping it'll be delivered tomorrow. It came via Atlanta after sitting in SF for 10 days. Weird. 

I ended up ordering 2 Glams, Gone Girl and Basic Instinct. I looked through my swatchsticks and couldn't find anything similar to them in the end. 

I think I'll buy the entire FF collection after all. I love one of the free polishes, cannot stop thinking about it. I actually really like a lot of them anyway and don't hate any, so decided to get the set. I'll send it to Stackry though because it's actually cheaper that way. I'd have to pay around £40 VAT on the set plus £21+ UK shipping on top of the Aus shipping if I used the group buy. Or DHL £44 directly to me. It's only £22 to Stackry and no VAT. This way I can add some other polishes, eg if Tonic has a restock. The set is actually quite cheap, approx. £170 for 25 + 2 free polishes. 

Luckily I don't want the new FTLOP box and will try not to go mad with my PPU purchase.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2021)

My FTLOP box is here and I wasn't charged any customs on it. Yay!




Also my PPU UK order is on its way. Another yay! But sadly FF still haven't processed the group buy orders. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Still no sign of my FTLOP box.  Probably no point in contacting Jenna, it's not the same issue as last month when they weren't scanned in at the post office, mine is stuck at the airport in San Francisco. Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, here are some manis, first is Emily de Molly Subdued Delights topped with some pink heart glitter from a noname Poundland polish on the accents. The glitters were very hard to place properly, so the accents don't look great, but I love the EdM especially in its warm state, which is where it sat most of the time for me.
> 
> ...


These are nice, I like the G&G with the white!  (I think it would have been cute with snowflakes on the blue nails myself!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My FTLOP box is finally in the country, hoping it'll be delivered tomorrow. It came via Atlanta after sitting in SF for 10 days. Weird.
> 
> I ended up ordering 2 Glams, Gone Girl and Basic Instinct. I looked through my swatchsticks and couldn't find anything similar to them in the end.
> 
> ...


I skipped too.  If you gotta buy the full collection, that's what ya gotta do!  Hope you love them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My FTLOP box is here and I wasn't charged any customs on it. Yay!
> 
> View attachment 68728
> 
> ...


I like these more than I expected.  And yay for no customs!  I skipped the new FTLOP too, but had a bit of a clicky buy moment at PPU.  I'd picked four (Cupcake, Great Lakes, PfD and Tips) but I totally forgot that they open on Thurs for UK instead of Friday.  So by the time I remembered the Tips was sold out.  So I went a bit mad and bought the EDK and the Fancy Gloss that I'd decided against...
My last PPU order has shipped, but I never got a tracking number (I presume because I went for free postage), so who knows when it will get here.  Still have not added anything to Stackry, though my Shlees and GLLs have finally arrived there.  
Illyrian was meant to open at 10pm (UK) last night with new protos.  Didn't happen.  At 10pm the message changed to 2am.  I was just going to bed then so I checked - didn't happen (glad I didn't stay up specially!).  Still showing the same message, nothing on IG, nothing on FB...  
I thought since last opening people were saying they got them in a week I might get a few since I do have a Stackry open, but this is very offputting, not sure I trust her if she can't even stick to her own limited promises.  Oh well, since she hasn't opened it's not really an issue!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice, I like the G&G with the white!  (I think it would have been cute with snowflakes on the blue nails myself!)


Yeah, that could've been nice too.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like these more than I expected.  And yay for no customs!  I skipped the new FTLOP too, but had a bit of a clicky buy moment at PPU.  I'd picked four (Cupcake, Great Lakes, PfD and Tips) but I totally forgot that they open on Thurs for UK instead of Friday.  So by the time I remembered the Tips was sold out.  So I went a bit mad and bought the EDK and the Fancy Gloss that I'd decided against...
> My last PPU order has shipped, but I never got a tracking number (I presume because I went for free postage), so who knows when it will get here.  Still have not added anything to Stackry, though my Shlees and GLLs have finally arrived there.
> Illyrian was meant to open at 10pm (UK) last night with new protos.  Didn't happen.  At 10pm the message changed to 2am.  I was just going to bed then so I checked - didn't happen (glad I didn't stay up specially!).  Still showing the same message, nothing on IG, nothing on FB...
> I thought since last opening people were saying they got them in a week I might get a few since I do have a Stackry open, but this is very offputting, not sure I trust her if she can't even stick to her own limited promises.  Oh well, since she hasn't opened it's not really an issue!


What a surprise about Illyrian - not! Hope your PPUs arrive soon.

I got my PPU order on Monday, I think. Can't remember now, this week was a bit of a blur. Max, our dog, got hit by a car on Tuesday morning and he's been in hospital since then. He broke a bone in his spine, dislocated one of his kneecaps, tore a knee ligament, dislocated an elbow and suffered a few minor injuries to his face. They've fixed up his spine and elbow, not the knee yet, but he's not even able to stand up, so he's getting physio and up until yesterday he was drugged up to his eyeballs. He seems to be healing slowly, but we don't know how well he'll recover. Poor little thing, we're all gutted. We don't know yet when he'll be able to come home. Thankfully the insurance will cover a big chunk of the bill, and the ex is able to finance the rest. 

I ordered 5 from PPU too, the PfD, EDK, Different Dimension, Lollipop Posse and Pahlish. And the FF group buy is finally being shipped.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> What a surprise about Illyrian - not! Hope your PPUs arrive soon.
> 
> I got my PPU order on Monday, I think. Can't remember now, this week was a bit of a blur. Max, our dog, got hit by a car on Tuesday morning and he's been in hospital since then. He broke a bone in his spine, dislocated one of his kneecaps, tore a knee ligament, dislocated an elbow and suffered a few minor injuries to his face. They've fixed up his spine and elbow, not the knee yet, but he's not even able to stand up, so he's getting physio and up until yesterday he was drugged up to his eyeballs. He seems to be healing slowly, but we don't know how well he'll recover. Poor little thing, we're all gutted. We don't know yet when he'll be able to come home. Thankfully the insurance will cover a big chunk of the bill, and the ex is able to finance the rest.
> 
> I ordered 5 from PPU too, the PfD, EDK, Different Dimension, Lollipop Posse and Pahlish. And the FF group buy is finally being shipped.


Oh that's horrible, I hope he recovers and comes home soon.  Poor little guy.  Virtual hugs xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh that's horrible, I hope he recovers and comes home soon.  Poor little guy.  Virtual hugs xxx


Thanks. We may be able to go and see him tomorrow evening. I really miss him, even though he stays with the ex nowadays, I usually see him at least twice a week. He's such a sweetie.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 7, 2021)

Anyway here's my PPU order. I'm a bit disappointed by the FF, it definitely looked more of a vibrant pink in the Swatch photos, but I think it's because it looks different with flash than it does irl. Oh well. Really like the rest, especially the Pahlish.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2021)

This week I (again) have been wearing Illyrian Blood Red Opal (not bored with it yet!  Getting my money's worth from this one...):


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Anyway here's my PPU order. I'm a bit disappointed by the FF, it definitely looked more of a vibrant pink in the Swatch photos, but I think it's because it looks different with flash than it does irl. Oh well. Really like the rest, especially the Pahlish.
> 
> View attachment 68790


Very cute!  The BKL stands out to me, and the Nvr Enuff.  Enjoy!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> This week I (again) have been wearing Illyrian Blood Red Opal (not bored with it yet!  Getting my money's worth from this one...):
> View attachment 68791
> View attachment 68792



Wow, you really do love this one! To be fair, it is very pretty. Did you see she finally opened last night?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, you really do love this one! To be fair, it is very pretty. Did you see she finally opened last night?


You know I love my reds and at the moment this is my absolute favourite, since it makes me smile I'm going with using it regularly!  I'm sure I'll get fed up with it eventually, but for now it's making me happy so whatever.  
I spotted it was open this morning, not sure whether to buy or not (just because Stackry is open).  I did get a few extra Quixotics at the weekend, I'm really feeling like SHOPPING at the moment, must be boredom!  Must buy more polishes, to ignore while I wear my Blood Red Opal to death!  I also have a RC cart I've been thinking I will check out.  Maybe.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 8, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> You know I love my reds and at the moment this is my absolute favourite, since it makes me smile I'm going with using it regularly!  I'm sure I'll get fed up with it eventually, but for now it's making me happy so whatever.
> I spotted it was open this morning, not sure whether to buy or not (just because Stackry is open).  I did get a few extra Quixotics at the weekend, I'm really feeling like SHOPPING at the moment, must be boredom!  Must buy more polishes, to ignore while I wear my Blood Red Opal to death!  I also have a RC cart I've been thinking I will check out.  Maybe.



Oh, absolutely. I'm not judging!

I know what you mean, I really feel like buying something (been eyeing up some more perfumes), but I really can't right now. I will probably get 2 polishes from HHC though, I like the Girly BIts and the Rouge.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 8, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Oh, absolutely. I'm not judging!
> 
> I know what you mean, I really feel like buying something (been eyeing up some more perfumes), but I really can't right now. I will probably get 2 polishes from HHC though, I like the Girly BIts and the Rouge.


I was looking at HHC this morning, I like both your choices.  For me it was the Shleee that was tempting but I think I already have something very similar.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2021)

Some mani photos. First is Lilypad Lacquer Bad Kitty topped with Make Up Gallery Pink Diamond on the accents.







Next is Polished for Days Cora with Darling Diva Eye Candy on the accents. I really liked this mani.













This is Tonic Polish River topped with 2true Shade 4 (2013 untried) on the accents. River is a very nice thermal, really liked it.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2021)

Some more manis. This is Girly Bits Black Blizzard, it's a pretty cool thermal.













Next is Pahlish Madam Mim with Glam Polish Time After Time on the accents. I really loved this mani, the Pahlish is so glowy!







Finally this is Tonic Polish Icy Hot topped with ILNP Atlantis on the accents. The giant flakie on my ring finger looked fine when I painted them, but it curled up and did not look great.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 13, 2021)

HHC announced that they're suspending UK shipping including the group buy because of the VAT situation. I have Stackry open (or I will once the FF order ships), so I'll send this month's order there, but after that, I guess that's it. I usually only buy the Girly Bits and/or the FF, but I won't be keeping Stackry open just for that. Oh well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Some mani photos. First is Lilypad Lacquer Bad Kitty topped with Make Up Gallery Pink Diamond on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 68804
> 
> ...


I love that PfD/DD mani, and also the Lilypad!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis. This is Girly Bits Black Blizzard, it's a pretty cool thermal.
> 
> View attachment 68816
> 
> ...


That pale pink sparkly mani is really cute!
You can't look at anything except the dodgy flakie in the last one!  It looks so like a huge dent!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> HHC announced that they're suspending UK shipping including the group buy because of the VAT situation. I have Stackry open (or I will once the FF order ships), so I'll send this month's order there, but after that, I guess that's it. I usually only buy the Girly Bits and/or the FF, but I won't be keeping Stackry open just for that. Oh well.


This is getting really annoying, I guess it's only going to get worse though.  This VAT rule is very stupid.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2021)

I swatched all my untried CbLs and I'm shocked to see how many of them have faded. I mean, I knew it was by far the worst brand for fading, but still. I must have counted 7 or 8 and that's not even including the ones I have worn already, there's at least 4 of those too. I'm glad I stopped buying from her when I did. 

In other news, Max is coming home tomorrow (touch wood)! He's still not able to walk, but there's nothing the hospital can do for him now, it'll take time for everything to heal and we can give him what he needs at home. 

I'll see if I can post some mani pictures later.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2021)

Mani pictures from the past week. First is Emily de Molly Desert Rose topped with Barry M 349 Rose Quartz Glitter (2013 untried) on the accents. The EdM is so pretty!










Next is Polished for Days Here's Two the Good Times topped with Darling Diva The Big "O" on the accents. The DD turned out not to be an untried, but it's such a cool topper, it was worth a second wear. And I love the PfD.













This is Glam Polish Heart Shaped Box topped with H&M Confetti Rain on the accents.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I swatched all my untried CbLs and I'm shocked to see how many of them have faded. I mean, I knew it was by far the worst brand for fading, but still. I must have counted 7 or 8 and that's not even including the ones I have worn already, there's at least 4 of those too. I'm glad I stopped buying from her when I did.
> 
> In other news, Max is coming home tomorrow (touch wood)! He's still not able to walk, but there's nothing the hospital can do for him now, it'll take time for everything to heal and we can give him what he needs at home.
> 
> I'll see if I can post some mani pictures later.


I'm sorry for poor Max, but that's good he's coming home. Hopefully he'll be happier and it will help him heal faster.


----------



## boschicka (Feb 14, 2021)

In regard to the CBLs fading, was it limited to certain colors or types of polish?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2021)

boschicka said:


> I'm sorry for poor Max, but that's good he's coming home. Hopefully he'll be happier and it will help him heal faster.


Thanks. To be honest, he's such a sociable dog, he's actually really enjoyed being in the hospital because he's got constant attention. He's been in a cot in the middle of the room, so they've been fussing him all the time. I think he may be a bit spoilt!

He's a picture the hospital sent us:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2021)

boschicka said:


> In regard to the CBLs fading, was it limited to certain colors or types of polish?



Mostly purples, bright pinks and blues. I know those are prone to fading, but I have plenty of those colours from Glam, Femme Fatale, Lilypad, etc. and only a couple of FFs faded.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I swatched all my untried CbLs and I'm shocked to see how many of them have faded. I mean, I knew it was by far the worst brand for fading, but still. I must have counted 7 or 8 and that's not even including the ones I have worn already, there's at least 4 of those too. I'm glad I stopped buying from her when I did.
> 
> In other news, Max is coming home tomorrow (touch wood)! He's still not able to walk, but there's nothing the hospital can do for him now, it'll take time for everything to heal and we can give him what he needs at home.
> 
> I'll see if I can post some mani pictures later.


Oh dear, my CBLs are all tucked away, I hope they're not all white by the time I get round to wearing them in 10 years!  I didn't know she had such a bad reputation for it   Though I did get a refund on at least one myself.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Mani pictures from the past week. First is Emily de Molly Desert Rose topped with Barry M 349 Rose Quartz Glitter (2013 untried) on the accents. The EdM is so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 68869
> 
> ...


Very nice - love that pink one at the end!  (And I own heart shaped box, so yay!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. To be honest, he's such a sociable dog, he's actually really enjoyed being in the hospital because he's got constant attention. He's been in a cot in the middle of the room, so they've been fussing him all the time. I think he may be a bit spoilt!
> 
> He's a picture the hospital sent us:
> 
> View attachment 68878


Oh he's so cute, poor little guy!  How's he getting on?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 19, 2021)

This is my current mani, Illyrian Dark Palace:




I think this was my second ever Illyrian!  I can't decide if the base is very dark blue, very dark green, very dark grey or black!  (In the bottle I would definitely have said blue).  I was convinced it would look exactly like PfD Shiya before I put it on, but they are completely different.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice - love that pink one at the end!  (And I own heart shaped box, so yay!)



I have a decant from you, so glad you got it in the first place!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh he's so cute, poor little guy!  How's he getting on?



He's okay in himself and is very keen to move about, but he can't really. We ended up buying a secondhand cot for him to be in, after he wriggled around and pooped all over the living rom carpet! He sleeps a lot, but is quite demanding when awake, so it's been a tiring week. The first night was awful, but now I understand his needs better, it's been easier. I made the ex take him for the day, so I can rest my back (he's pretty heavy for a small dog) and get some things done. He's having his elbow surgery on Friday, that should help him move about better as he can only support himself with one front leg at the moment. After that they'll see how he's getting on with his back legs and whether he needs an operation on his knee (torn ligament and kneecap issues). So this will be a long road to recovery, but hopefully he'll be able to get around enough to go for short walks or at least mooch about in the garden. 

Here's another picture of him in his new cot:


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is my current mani, Illyrian Dark Palace:
> View attachment 68953
> View attachment 68952
> 
> ...



I don't have this or the PfD you mentioned. Not a huge fan either tbh.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 21, 2021)

Weekly mani post. I asked the ex to have Max again (I got so much done yesterday!), so I have some peace and quiet. 

First is Different Dimension You Coulda Had a Bad Witch. It's a really cool thermal.










Next is ILNP Masquerade topped with Tonic Polish Bringin' on the Bling on the accents (but the Tonic is pretty much opaque in 2 coats). Lots of pictures because multichrome, lol.
















This is Illyrian Polish Relax, It's Just Magic. Since Max came home I've been doing some very quick manis because I never know when he needs to be lifted out of the cot. I also don't have time to try and pair polishes up.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 24, 2021)

My November HHC purchase came today (together with your Lollipop Posse, Anne, also I sent you a message with the postage cost), it's really pretty. 




Still waiting for my Femme Fatale group buy polishes. Actually I'm really annoyed with the group buy organiser now. She received the polishes 2 weeks ago, then she said she'd sort them out over the weekend and post them. I paid 10 days ago. She then said she'd post them last Saturday. Still no polishes today (and no updates on the post), so I asked if she posted them on Saturday. No, only yesterday. Ugh. Well, hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow or Friday, or I swaer I'll be asking for proof of posting.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Weekly mani post. I asked the ex to have Max again (I got so much done yesterday!), so I have some peace and quiet.
> 
> First is Different Dimension You Coulda Had a Bad Witch. It's a really cool thermal.
> 
> ...


These are both really nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My November HHC purchase came today (together with your Lollipop Posse, Anne, also I sent you a message with the postage cost), it's really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 69012
> 
> ...


Very cute!  Yay for my LPPL!  Will read your message in a sec!
This FF is obviously turning into a major hassle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2021)

So this week I'm wearing Wildflower Lacquer Enchanted Rose:






It's pretty cool!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 26, 2021)

My Stackry box arrived yesterday, no hassle yet again, customs free and accepted my normal valuation!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So this week I'm wearing Wildflower Lacquer Enchanted Rose:
> View attachment 69037
> View attachment 69036
> View attachment 69039
> ...



That's pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My Stackry box arrived yesterday, no hassle yet again, customs free and accepted my normal valuation!



Yay! I'm going to send a few things to Stackry in the coming weeks, hopefully I'll get away with it too. Tonic are doing a sale tomorrow, we'll see if I get anything, but if I do, that's definitely going to Stackry. Not sure what to do with the FTLOP box yet, haven't seen swatches just bottle shots and I don't know Stella Chroma at all, plus yellow and orange aren't really my thing.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 27, 2021)

Finally got my FF group buy polishes. I'm happy with them, especially the Tinsel collection (the ones in the last picture).










Plus I bought these in a destash. I was going to ask for a decant of the PfD, but the lot was £20 posted, so it would've been rude not to, right?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Yay! I'm going to send a few things to Stackry in the coming weeks, hopefully I'll get away with it too. Tonic are doing a sale tomorrow, we'll see if I get anything, but if I do, that's definitely going to Stackry. Not sure what to do with the FTLOP box yet, haven't seen swatches just bottle shots and I don't know Stella Chroma at all, plus yellow and orange aren't really my thing.


i like the FTLOP box but they're not colours I'd wear so I'm not getting it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Finally got my FF group buy polishes. I'm happy with them, especially the Tinsel collection (the ones in the last picture).
> 
> View attachment 69040
> 
> ...


Your FFs were definitely worth the wait, really pretty!  And what a bargain for your little haul, you're right it would have been rude not to go for the PfD at that price!  it is very pretty, and frees up a spot on your swatch list for something else!  I ordered bottles and they shipped today, and have made some progress remembering what was on the list in the office1


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 1, 2021)

What do you think of PPU this month?  i have a basket of just four and I'm not even sure whether I'll get them!  (Quixotic, Polished for Days, Lacquered U.P., Lollipop Posse).  The Pfd is nice but i feel like you that they're all starting to look the same, Quixotic feels like I have something very similar already, Lollipop Posse I'm 50-50 on the colour, I do like the Lacquered UP though.  i've put them all on my wishlist anyway but I'll be having a serious think before I commit!
I'm also underwhelmed by the Glams - though I love one of the two topcoats, so I might get that and see if anything else grabs me that either I've skipped in the last couple of releases or if new swatches sell me one of the others (I haven't got a black/red holo yet so that could be a possible).  
Illyrian opened again, I liked a few but didn't want to start another Stackry box so I held off.  Then a few of the ones I wanted sold out anyway.  i will live!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> i like the FTLOP box but they're not colours I'd wear so I'm not getting it.



Me neither. Also they have stopped shipping to the UK due to the Brexit / tax situation, so any purchase from PfD will now have to go to Stackry. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Your FFs were definitely worth the wait, really pretty!  And what a bargain for your little haul, you're right it would have been rude not to go for the PfD at that price!  it is very pretty, and frees up a spot on your swatch list for something else!  I ordered bottles and they shipped today, and have made some progress remembering what was on the list in the office1



I haven't even had time to think about my swaplist. Max is very full on when he's here, plus I'm studying with my youngest 4-5 hours a day, so not much time left for polishes atm. I did say to the ex that he will need to have Max more once he's recovered from his elbow surgery (which was on Friday). Max was in the hospital on Friday, Saturday and most of yesterday, but somehow I didn't get as much done as last weekend. Today he was so whiney, I'm guessing he's uncomfortable, I barely had time to eat and use the loo! I didn't even get to take pictures of my mani!  Mind you, it's not a very good one, the polish I used is a bit meh and I managed to mess it up last night, so probably not worth taking pictures anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> What do you think of PPU this month?  i have a basket of just four and I'm not even sure whether I'll get them!  (Quixotic, Polished for Days, Lacquered U.P., Lollipop Posse).  The Pfd is nice but i feel like you that they're all starting to look the same, Quixotic feels like I have something very similar already, Lollipop Posse I'm 50-50 on the colour, I do like the Lacquered UP though.  i've put them all on my wishlist anyway but I'll be having a serious think before I commit!
> I'm also underwhelmed by the Glams - though I love one of the two topcoats, so I might get that and see if anything else grabs me that either I've skipped in the last couple of releases or if new swatches sell me one of the others (I haven't got a black/red holo yet so that could be a possible).
> Illyrian opened again, I liked a few but didn't want to start another Stackry box so I held off.  Then a few of the ones I wanted sold out anyway.  i will live!



I have 7 in my wishlist, but I'm not sure if I'll get them all. I love the Different Dimension and the Fair Maiden the most, plus like the Girly Bits, PfD, Dreamland and BKL. The Quixotic is also pretty, but like you said, it feels familiar. 
I like some of the new Glams, will probably get the toppers and 2 or 3 other shades. I already have an order going, so combined shipping shouldn't be too much extra. 
I didn't get anything from Tonic in the end. I really only wanted one polish, but they only had 4 in stock and of course it sold out before I could get it. Oh well, never mind. 
Luckily I don't want anything from Femme Fatale this month and I'm not sure about HHC yet (possibly the Girly Bits, but we'll see).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Me neither. Also they have stopped shipping to the UK due to the Brexit / tax situation, so any purchase from PfD will now have to go to Stackry. Ugh.


That is very depressing.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't even had time to think about my swaplist. Max is very full on when he's here, plus I'm studying with my youngest 4-5 hours a day, so not much time left for polishes atm. I did say to the ex that he will need to have Max more once he's recovered from his elbow surgery (which was on Friday). Max was in the hospital on Friday, Saturday and most of yesterday, but somehow I didn't get as much done as last weekend. Today he was so whiney, I'm guessing he's uncomfortable, I barely had time to eat and use the loo! I didn't even get to take pictures of my mani!  Mind you, it's not a very good one, the polish I used is a bit meh and I managed to mess it up last night, so probably not worth taking pictures anyway.


Sorry to hear about all the exhausting things you're dealing with, hope Max improves soon, and you get some help to share the burden.
Sad to hear your mani was not good, which polish was it?
Not any hassle from me about swap, it's meant to be fun!  My bottles arrived today but I haven't finished my list either, just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have 7 in my wishlist, but I'm not sure if I'll get them all. I love the Different Dimension and the Fair Maiden the most, plus like the Girly Bits, PfD, Dreamland and BKL. The Quixotic is also pretty, but like you said, it feels familiar.
> I like some of the new Glams, will probably get the toppers and 2 or 3 other shades. I already have an order going, so combined shipping shouldn't be too much extra.
> I didn't get anything from Tonic in the end. I really only wanted one polish, but they only had 4 in stock and of course it sold out before I could get it. Oh well, never mind.
> Luckily I don't want anything from Femme Fatale this month and I'm not sure about HHC yet (possibly the Girly Bits, but we'll see).


I can't decide about whether to buy the topper or not!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2021)

Just checked out my 3-item PPU haul, decided to skip the Quixotic so just Lollipop Posse, PfD & Lacquered U.P.  Still undecided on the Glam topper!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry to hear about all the exhausting things you're dealing with, hope Max improves soon, and you get some help to share the burden.
> Sad to hear your mani was not good, which polish was it?
> Not any hassle from me about swap, it's meant to be fun!  My bottles arrived today but I haven't finished my list either, just let me know when you're ready.



Thanks. Max is improving slowly and the ex had him today and yesterday during the day, so got a bit more done. 

It was Femme Fatale Ursula, a bit of a meh coloured thermal. I topped the accents with Zoya Monet and on one of the accent nails the FF shrank under the topper, so it was very thin on the free edge. Didn't look great.

I've been working on the swaplist, but could I ask you for a list of your recent Illyrian purchases (past year or so?) and if you bought any Pahlishes lately? Thanks.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I can't decide about whether to buy the topper or not!


Which topper? I like the gold one most. I think I'll buy both, although I'm pretty sure the silver one is similar to a PfD I own. I've now narrowed my Glam list to 3 plus the toppers.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 4, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just checked out my 3-item PPU haul, decided to skip the Quixotic so just Lollipop Posse, PfD & Lacquered U.P.  Still undecided on the Glam topper!



I bought 6 polishes (PfD, Different Dimension, Girly Bits, Fair Maiden, Bees Knees, Dreamland) and the Different Dimension cuticle oil pens so I didn't have to pay postage. Was pleasantly surprised at the USD exchange rate, 1.33 to the Pound!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Max is improving slowly and the ex had him today and yesterday during the day, so got a bit more done.
> 
> It was Femme Fatale Ursula, a bit of a meh coloured thermal. I topped the accents with Zoya Monet and on one of the accent nails the FF shrank under the topper, so it was very thin on the free edge. Didn't look great.
> 
> I've been working on the swaplist, but could I ask you for a list of your recent Illyrian purchases (past year or so?) and if you bought any Pahlishes lately? Thanks.


Have another hug for Max!  Glad you've had a bit of time off from caring duties, it sounded like you were a bit overwhelmed.
Sorry to hear one of your FFs didn't live up to expectations.
The last year of Illyrians is a mega list!  
Blackberry
Meta
Sakura
Black Mamba
Tigers Blood
Gummy Bear
Niflheim
Pixie
Loud Dream
Glass Slipper
Bettie Page
Lucky Charm
Cloudburst
Kinetic
Phoenix
Foxfire
Satellite
Chronic
Astroboy
Dragonfruit
Blueberry
Wizard
Sensei
Fox Fur Nebula
Helix Nebula
Medusa Nebula
Nova
Penelope
Crushed
The Chosen One
Ancient Ruin
Zeta
Hydrangea
Deep Sea
Dream Queen
Arctic Sun
Mad Scientist
Chiquita
Vampiro
Altar de Muertos

The Pahlishes are very few in contrast - just 4 in the last year and a half, two FTLOP ones I think you have and one destash plus one from last Xmas!  I just haven't liked what they're doing for a while:
Cherry Christmas!
Sunset Firefly
Sorceror's Apprentice
Down The Chimney
The order before that was a while back and had:
Ganymede Elegy
Rabbit Hearted Girl
Skyglass
Waltz for Venus
Dracarys

On a related note, I have a huge list I'm currently trimming down, and I realised I'm not sure if you have the following polishes (might not make the cut anyway, but nice to know if I should just discard them before I decide!) - PfD Showstopper, Cupcake Atomic, EdM Half Orange - can you let me know if you have any of those?  Thanks!
PS How much money have I given that ungrateful Vanessa in the last year???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Which topper? I like the gold one most. I think I'll buy both, although I'm pretty sure the silver one is similar to a PfD I own. I've now narrowed my Glam list to 3 plus the toppers.


It's the gold one, Champagne Supernova I think it's called.  It calls me deeply but a single polish seems a bit OTT, maybe I'll see if it's still available next month if there's anything else I want - or add it to the swaplist for next time!  Or just buy it...  lol.  Who said I'm indecisive???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I bought 6 polishes (PfD, Different Dimension, Girly Bits, Fair Maiden, Bees Knees, Dreamland) and the Different Dimension cuticle oil pens so I didn't have to pay postage. Was pleasantly surprised at the USD exchange rate, 1.33 to the Pound!


I meant to check out swatches before I shopped but completely failed to do it, went to Cosmetic Sanctuary afterwards and realised she hardly ever has all the ones I'm looking at!  No Quixotic, no PfD, no Moonshine Mani, no Lacquered UP - the only ones from my pre-cull list she actually did were the Lollipop Posse and the KB Shimmer (which I'd only added to see if I could get to free shipping...).  
I'm kind of wishing I'd gone for the Quixotic now...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Just checked out the Pahlish site from curiosity - they are also not offering UK shipping any more.  So many doors closing (not fussed on this one atm but it seems to be universally happening with all the shops now).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Have another hug for Max!  Glad you've had a bit of time off from caring duties, it sounded like you were a bit overwhelmed.
> Sorry to hear one of your FFs didn't live up to expectations.
> The last year of Illyrians is a mega list!
> Blackberry
> ...


Thank you. Yes, I guess I was rather overwhelmed, there's always something going on here to worry about anyway, it's quite a lot to care for a disabled dog on top of it all. The ex had him for 2 days which was nice, although he is here every night, but he's fine at night now.

Wow, that is a very long list! Thanks, I will check through it. I'm pretty sure there were a few I fancied. Also, it's really annoying me, I was sure I saved a screenshot of an HHC or PPU Illyrian that I knew you bought and I didn't and I can't find it anywhere. I think it's from 2019 and it's a lighter colour. Not Diamond Dust though. Any ideas? 

I don't have Showstopper, I didn't buy that box, but I have the Cupcake and the EdM.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just checked out the Pahlish site from curiosity - they are also not offering UK shipping any more.  So many doors closing (not fussed on this one atm but it seems to be universally happening with all the shops now).


Yeah, I saw someone mention this in the UK group.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. Yes, I guess I was rather overwhelmed, there's always something going on here to worry about anyway, it's quite a lot to care for a disabled dog on top of it all. The ex had him for 2 days which was nice, although he is here every night, but he's fine at night now.
> 
> Wow, that is a very long list! Thanks, I will check through it. I'm pretty sure there were a few I fancied. Also, it's really annoying me, I was sure I saved a screenshot of an HHC or PPU Illyrian that I knew you bought and I didn't and I can't find it anywhere. I think it's from 2019 and it's a lighter colour. Not Diamond Dust though. Any ideas?
> 
> I don't have Showstopper, I didn't buy that box, but I have the Cupcake and the EdM.


I've just had a look through HHC and PPU order confirmations, I suspect you might mean Moon Alchemy but these are all of them:
HHC Flame Aura Quartz, Blood Red Opal, Fluorite
PPU War Stars, The Hot Box, Fun Fair, Moon Alchemy
I also found a non-completed HHC order for Black Opal, that made me wish I'd completed it!  
I don't know why I had the idea you had Showstopper!  But thanks for confirming, if the other two don't make it this time they'll lurk there till next swap!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've just had a look through HHC and PPU order confirmations, I suspect you might mean Moon Alchemy but these are all of them:
> HHC Flame Aura Quartz, Blood Red Opal, Fluorite
> PPU War Stars, The Hot Box, Fun Fair, Moon Alchemy
> I also found a non-completed HHC order for Black Opal, that made me wish I'd completed it!
> I don't know why I had the idea you had Showstopper!  But thanks for confirming, if the other two don't make it this time they'll lurk there till next swap!


Yes, that's the one! Thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2021)

Just ordered from Glam (in a rush) and only realised after checking out that the toppers are $15!   Well, I've bought them now, so that's that, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Just ordered from Glam (in a rush) and only realised after checking out that the toppers are $15!   Well, I've bought them now, so that's that, lol.


Ouch!  I hadn't realised that.  What else did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Ouch!  I hadn't realised that.  What else did you get?


Lords and Ladies, The Debutante and Crown Jewels.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Just ordered from Glam (in a rush) and only realised after checking out that the toppers are $15!   Well, I've bought them now, so that's that, lol.


For a topper!?! That's bold!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2021)

boschicka said:


> For a topper!?! That's bold!


Also really annoyed that the topper duo has a 10% discount in the main shop, but she listed them individually in the UK shop with no discount. I asked her about it in the group, but she's ignored my comment.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 6, 2021)

I bought a few polished from RC just now and I spotted a "give a tip to the RC team" button on the checkout page!  Is it new?   i've never seen anything like that on an online shop before!  Bit cheeky?  Or not?  I didn't donate...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 6, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I bought a few polished from RC just now and I spotted a "give a tip to the RC team" button on the checkout page!  Is it new?   i've never seen anything like that on an online shop before!  Bit cheeky?  Or not?  I didn't donate...


Wtf? She can f*** off!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 7, 2021)

I haven't posted any mani pictures in ages, so here are a few. First is Nevermind Polish Chimera's Curse. I liked this, it was soft and springlike.











Next is Superficially Colourful Lacquer A Summer's Wave Goodbye. I'd forgotten that this was a thermal and was very surprised to find that it still works. It was a bit sheer and a bit meh though.










This is Emily de Molly Double Take with Revlon Galactic. Annoyed that I didn't check my spreadsheet as the Revlon wasn't an untried and it's not even that great. Mind you, the flakies sometimes look like gaps in the photos, it's just the light reflecting oddly, there weren't any gaps. Still, not a fan. Did love the EdM though.  













I have loads more to post, but never enough time. Mind you, I did get a lot of things done this weekend (the ex had Max both days), so can't complain.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 8, 2021)

Some more manis. First is Barry M 242 Boots Xmas LE B (2013 untried) with Glam Polish A Girl Worth Fighting For on the accents. I liked this mani a lot.










Next is Emily de Molly Perfect Moments with Darling Diva Wicked Attraction (2013 untried) on the accents. The EdM is a subtle thermal, it's really pretty. I wasn't very keen on the DD though.













This is Too Fancy Lacquer Blue Hawaii. It was more green/teal than blue, but my camera doesn't like greens.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2021)

That pink mani is !!!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a few minutes to spare, so I thought I'd post a few more mani pictures. First is Femme Fatale Violet Twilight topped with Illyrian Circus on the accents. I really liked this mani, the FF is a nice thermal and Circus is a really pretty topper. 














Next is Tonic Polish Break of Day topped with Nails Inc Liverpool Street on the accents. I liked this too, the Tonic is a cool thermal.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2021)

This is Polished for Days That's How You Know topped with Polished for Days Moonwake on the accents. I really liked this mani. 















Speaking of PfD, I think I'm going to place an order tomorrow as she's bringing out a new collection (which I really like, minus one polish) and re-releasing an older glitter polish in limited quantities and I don't want to miss out. Plus I have a box open at Stackry anyway. 

I think I'll get 2 polishes from HHC, the Girly Bits and the BKL, and there's a new group, Project Artistry that GB is doing a custom for in late March and I really want that too. Hope everything will be delivered on time, I already have a package there (my middle child wanted some earrings from the US), but it only arrived 2 days ago, so I still have 6 weeks to go. Not sure if I'll keep the box open, but FOMO might get me, hahaha. I hate all these bloody groups and collabs with a passion.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 12, 2021)

Forgot to say, I've been swatching my Enchanteds and there are a few faders, namely Holiday 2013 (used to be purple, now muddy brown), May 2013 (used to be purple, now ugly pink, very disappointing, although I did wear it once before it faded), IKOABD (light pink now, never wore it), Candied Opal (now light pinky red, but actually it's quite pretty) and Opal Nectar (still purple, but less so and less vibrant). Not finished yet, but hopefully there won't be more. 

Actually did you see the new EP collection? The teaser picture got me excited, but none of the polishes are worthy the $16 plus fees. She had/has(?) a 10% off code too, but I couldn't be bothered. 

Anne, I'm still working on my swaplist, actually sent you a pm with a few questions. So many Illyrians to go through, I definitely want more than 12, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't posted any mani pictures in ages, so here are a few. First is Nevermind Polish Chimera's Curse. I liked this, it was soft and springlike.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69084
> ...


These are nice!  That soft green is very cute and the colours in your orange/yellow are nice, but I love the blue at the end!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis. First is Barry M 242 Boots Xmas LE B (2013 untried) with Glam Polish A Girl Worth Fighting For on the accents. I liked this mani a lot.
> 
> View attachment 69094
> 
> ...


That pink mani is very pretty!  And I like the DD, even if you don't!  The colour in the last one is really vibrant, though I probably like the pics more than the reality if it's less blue IRL!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few minutes to spare, so I thought I'd post a few more mani pictures. First is Femme Fatale Violet Twilight topped with Illyrian Circus on the accents. I really liked this mani, the FF is a nice thermal and Circus is a really pretty topper.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69123
> ...


I'm not a massive fan of either of these to be honest - the Tonic is nice, but I really don't like the Nails Inc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> This is Polished for Days That's How You Know topped with Polished for Days Moonwake on the accents. I really liked this mani.
> 
> View attachment 69131
> 
> ...


This is so pretty!  A little transparent for my liking but the colours are stunning.  
I only like a couple of the new PfD collection so I'll be holding off on those, though I do like the turquoise one a lot.
I saw that GB Project Artistry polish on their FB page and it's stunning.  
I hate starting a new Stackry box these days!  Something stunning has to release or at least a decent number of goodies before I'll make that start.  It's all so annoying though with so many people not exporting to us any more.  I hate those exclusives as well!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say, I've been swatching my Enchanteds and there are a few faders, namely Holiday 2013 (used to be purple, now muddy brown), May 2013 (used to be purple, now ugly pink, very disappointing, although I did wear it once before it faded), IKOABD (light pink now, never wore it), Candied Opal (now light pinky red, but actually it's quite pretty) and Opal Nectar (still purple, but less so and less vibrant). Not finished yet, but hopefully there won't be more.
> 
> Actually did you see the new EP collection? The teaser picture got me excited, but none of the polishes are worthy the $16 plus fees. She had/has(?) a 10% off code too, but I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Anne, I'm still working on my swaplist, actually sent you a pm with a few questions. So many Illyrians to go through, I definitely want more than 12, lol.


How infuriating that EPs have faded.  I have most of those too, so disappointing to hear that.  I hope that's the extent of the fading.  
I did leap to the internet when I saw the EP email a couple of days ago - I thought I'd love the red, but it turned out to be pink so I've skipped it.  The others were absolutely nothing special, though some of them were nice.  
I seem to have more interest in my "new" brands these days, I've been a bit adventurous on PPU and got into Fancy Gloss, Lollipop Posse, Wildflower etc. recently, and I feel like I'll be buying most of those via RC to avoid the overseas aggravation, but it is not a cheap way to shop.  Fortunately I don't buy too many of them!  
I'm sorry I haven't been on here for the last couple of days, but I've answered your PM now.
Hope all is well
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2021)

My PPU UK order came today. I really like all 5 polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> That pink mani is very pretty!  And I like the DD, even if you don't!  The colour in the last one is really vibrant, though I probably like the pics more than the reality if it's less blue IRL!



It looked closest to the last picture. It was still blue-ish, but with some green shimmer. It's pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My PPU UK order came today. I really like all 5 polishes.
> 
> View attachment 69136


These are pretty!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2021)

Well for all my jabber I just dropped into Illyrian, fell in love with the new protos and sent them to Stackry...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well for all my jabber I just dropped into Illyrian, fell in love with the new protos and sent them to Stackry...
> View attachment 69137
> View attachment 69138
> 
> ...


That's great for me because I love the 3 purple ones! *adds them to the next swaplist*


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 14, 2021)

So here's my latest mani - Autumn Winds by Fancy Gloss.  Lots of pics because of shiftyness!








It's mostly an embers of the fire orange, low light turns it much more red and direct light pulls out the golds.  In all states it's one of the glowiest polishes I've worn for a while, and may be my new favourite orange lacquer.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here's my latest mani - Autumn Winds by Fancy Gloss.  Lots of pics because of shiftyness!
> View attachment 69142
> View attachment 69143
> View attachment 69144
> ...


It looks nice on you!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2021)

Well, it's been another busy and difficult week. Plus I got my first Covid vaccine on Thursday and it really floored me. I woke up shivering in the middle of the night, then got really hot, had a really bad headache and felt pants all Friday. Luckily other than a sore arm I'm feeling okay now, and it's still miles better than getting Covid. Anne have you and hubby had yours yet? I'm guessing he must have had it as he's in the vulreable category. I didn't think I'd be offered it early, but apparently people with Coeliac disease can have a lowered spleen function and that's why I was offered it. I never knew that, I even looked it up when I was offered the flu jab and couldn't find anything about it, but yeah, apparently I have always been in the clinically vulnerable category. It would be nice if someone told you this! Oh well, I got the first vaccine now, the second is in June. Ex is due his in a week as he's over 50. 

I decided to take yesterday off and only do things for myself (well, other than the feeding children and cleaning up after feeding children and sorting out pets, etc. bit) and managed to decant your polishes, Anne. I'm not sure when I can post them yet, maybe on Tuesday as Max has physio and the ex is taking him and my youngest, so may have time to pop out. I have to say, you made some really good choices! 

Here are a few of my manis, I'll see if I can post more later. First is Emily de Molly LE 28 with Cupcake Polish Dead Men Tell No Tales. The EdM is a really pretty red, but it had some weird dark flakies that only showed once I applied it and I wasn't very keen on those. 







Next is Girly Bits Reveal topped with 2true Shade 6 (2013 untried) on the accents. The GB was supposed to be a subtle thermal, but it's dead now. Or incredibly subtle as I couldn't detect and changes when it was cold. Still it's pretty.










This is Sally Hansen Lilac Aqua (2013 untried, over black) with Polished for Days The Pumpkin King. I wasn't very happy with this mani, not even with the PfD. Of course the SH got messed up again, and I just wasn't feeling the PfD.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 21, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Well, it's been another busy and difficult week. Plus I got my first Covid vaccine on Thursday and it really floored me. I woke up shivering in the middle of the night, then got really hot, had a really bad headache and felt pants all Friday. Luckily other than a sore arm I'm feeling okay now, and it's still miles better than getting Covid. Anne have you and hubby had yours yet? I'm guessing he must have had it as he's in the vulreable category. I didn't think I'd be offered it early, but apparently people with Coeliac disease can have a lowered spleen function and that's why I was offered it. I never knew that, I even looked it up when I was offered the flu jab and couldn't find anything about it, but yeah, apparently I have always been in the clinically vulnerable category. It would be nice if someone told you this! Oh well, I got the first vaccine now, the second is in June. Ex is due his in a week as he's over 50.
> 
> I decided to take yesterday off and only do things for myself (well, other than the feeding children and cleaning up after feeding children and sorting out pets, etc. bit) and managed to decant your polishes, Anne. I'm not sure when I can post them yet, maybe on Tuesday as Max has physio and the ex is taking him and my youngest, so may have time to pop out. I have to say, you made some really good choices!
> 
> ...


Hey Anita, good news you've had your jab!  Side effects are rubbish though, so i'm glad you feel better.  Hubby had his a month ago and was floored for 24 hours but fine afterwards.  I get mine tomorrow!  I don't think the govt have handled the vulnerable people thing very well throughout this thing, hubby's doctor said he should have been shielding, but they weren't allowed to put him on the list.  Very annoying.
Anyhow, glad to hear you got a bit of time to yourself this weekend.  I take it Max is doing well?  
I have almost finished your decants (nine done, the rest sitting ready to do!).  Hubby has said he's got to go to the PO on Tuesday so i will finish them ready to ship and he can take them along.  As I suspected, finding them was the time consuming bit!  One was tagged as in a helmer when it was actually in a box, and more than once I had to go through whole drawers twice because I'd managed to miss the one I was looking for!  As a bonus I now have several much tidier helmer drawers than before, and that gave me a bit of extra space in them1  Plus I found Pahlish Waltz for Venus hiding at the bottom of the box of my illyrian overspills - good to get it put in the right place or I'd have gone nuts searching for it when it was wanted!  
Glad to hear my decants look cute, I think yours do too!
Your manis are nice - the EdM is a lovely shade, shame about the weird flakies!  And the pink mani is very cute, even if the thermal is dead.  i like the last one best though!  You are powering through those SH duochromes!  i bought The Pumpkin King on BF last year, I thought it looked nice in the bottle and on you so hopefully I'll be happier with it when I get round to wearing it!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 21, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hey Anita, good news you've had your jab!  Side effects are rubbish though, so i'm glad you feel better.  Hubby had his a month ago and was floored for 24 hours but fine afterwards.  I get mine tomorrow!  I don't think the govt have handled the vulnerable people thing very well throughout this thing, hubby's doctor said he should have been shielding, but they weren't allowed to put him on the list.  Very annoying.
> Anyhow, glad to hear you got a bit of time to yourself this weekend.  I take it Max is doing well?
> I have almost finished your decants (nine done, the rest sitting ready to do!).  Hubby has said he's got to go to the PO on Tuesday so i will finish them ready to ship and he can take them along.  As I suspected, finding them was the time consuming bit!  One was tagged as in a helmer when it was actually in a box, and more than once I had to go through whole drawers twice because I'd managed to miss the one I was looking for!  As a bonus I now have several much tidier helmer drawers than before, and that gave me a bit of extra space in them1  Plus I found Pahlish Waltz for Venus hiding at the bottom of the box of my illyrian overspills - good to get it put in the right place or I'd have gone nuts searching for it when it was wanted!
> Glad to hear my decants look cute, I think yours do too!
> Your manis are nice - the EdM is a lovely shade, shame about the weird flakies!  And the pink mani is very cute, even if the thermal is dead.  i like the last one best though!  You are powering through those SH duochromes!  i bought The Pumpkin King on BF last year, I thought it looked nice in the bottle and on you so hopefully I'll be happier with it when I get round to wearing it!



Hope it all goes well with the jab tomorrow. Yeah, side effects suck. I didn't think it would floor me that much, but I pretty much got all the common side effects listed. I only had a slightly painful arm after the flu jab, but this, ugh. I'm curious to see how the ex feels after his. 

I don't think I was supposed to be shielding, because I'm "only" clinically vulnerable, not extremely vulnerable, but I didn't even know that I was that. I googled the Coeliac Disease and couldn't find anything about increased risk. I also have an underactive thyroid and that didn't come up either. Nobody ever mentioned the spleen issue to me either and I was diagnosed with CD 16 years ago! Ah well, I have been very careful anyway, I don't socialise and only pop to the shops if I absolutely must. I don't see wanting to go out even when we're allowed, but I know that my children are very keen to see their friends and that's fine too. I don't think we'll be going to Hungary again this year, they have extremely high numbers of positive cases at the moment and have only vaccinated about 10% of the population so far.  

Max is doing okay, thanks for asking. His elbow wound wasn't healing well, so we took him to the vets on Wednesday to be checked and they gave us a gel to use and some more antibiotics and it seems to be healing nicely now. He is really trying to move and has been shuffling around a lot more, but he's still in the cot overnight to keep him safe. We do exercises with him 3 times a day which is time consuming, but he's responding well, so it's all worth it. The physiotherapist was very pleased with how much he's improved, so that's great.

Thanks to my spreadsheet and well organised drawers I didn't have any issues with finding your polishes and the decanting went really quickly, I guess I'm quite experienced now! 

Ah yes, I have a ton of those Sally Hansen duochromes, I think there are about 25 still to be used. I think I have roughly 200 untrieds left from 2013, so need to crack on. The PfD is just too busy, it looked quite bumpy too. It's a nice colour and I didn't hate it, but it's definitely not my favourite.  

Have you seen the new Glam teasers? The New Orleans collection looks nice, although it's the same formula as every year, neons in every colour of the rainbow with glitter/flakies and a glitter/flakie topper. The trio looks nice too, we'll see what the swatches say though. 

I'm already liking the look of a few PPU polishes for April, but luckily there are a lot of grungy colours with the theme being the 90's, so I can pass on those. I hated grunge and I don't like grungy colours.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 24, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Hope it all goes well with the jab tomorrow. Yeah, side effects suck. I didn't think it would floor me that much, but I pretty much got all the common side effects listed. I only had a slightly painful arm after the flu jab, but this, ugh. I'm curious to see how the ex feels after his.
> 
> I don't think I was supposed to be shielding, because I'm "only" clinically vulnerable, not extremely vulnerable, but I didn't even know that I was that. I googled the Coeliac Disease and couldn't find anything about increased risk. I also have an underactive thyroid and that didn't come up either. Nobody ever mentioned the spleen issue to me either and I was diagnosed with CD 16 years ago! Ah well, I have been very careful anyway, I don't socialise and only pop to the shops if I absolutely must. I don't see wanting to go out even when we're allowed, but I know that my children are very keen to see their friends and that's fine too. I don't think we'll be going to Hungary again this year, they have extremely high numbers of positive cases at the moment and have only vaccinated about 10% of the population so far.
> 
> ...


I had a very poor reaction yesterday, and was throwing up by last night but other than the aching arm I feel much better today.
I don't think travel anywhere is wise at the moment, sorry about your trip home but I think it's sensible to wait!
Good to hear Max is improving!  I know it's a pain doing his physio etc but it will be worth it!
25 is a lot of Sally Hansens!  
I am not that taken with the main collection of new Glams, pending proper swatches, but the macros on the trio look interesting.  I'm eager to see them on nails!
As ever, I haven't seen any PPU yet, but doesn't sound like my cup of tea if they're going to be too murky and dull.  We'll see, there are always a couple I "need".  
In other news, I bought more Illyrians...
FYI I now have in addition to the ones I posted above, El Jefe, La Jefa, Black Dahlia, Odyssey, Pink panther, Bonbon and Amnesia - at least I got free US shipping this time!  And good to have more than one order en route to Stackry, though of course lord knows when they will arrive (took six days from shipping notice to actual shipping on the last lot!).


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 24, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had a very poor reaction yesterday, and was throwing up by last night but other than the aching arm I feel much better today.
> I don't think travel anywhere is wise at the moment, sorry about your trip home but I think it's sensible to wait!
> Good to hear Max is improving!  I know it's a pain doing his physio etc but it will be worth it!
> 25 is a lot of Sally Hansens!
> ...


Sorry to hear you had such a bad reaction to the jab, but glad you're feeling much better. I'm feeling absolutely fine now. 

To be honest, I'm not even that keen on going to Hungary, it's more of a chore than anything, so I'm kind of happy to have a reason why we can't go. I know it sounds bad, but it's such an upheaval and the space at my Mum's is quite limited. I don't even think you can travel at the moment and they have a lot of new cases every day, and not sure if it'll be that much safer by the summer. Don't even know if my eldest can get his jab before the end of the summer, and my other two certainly can't being under 18. Maybe my Mum can come over in the autumn or at Christmas if things are better.

Max is not very likely to be able to walk on 4 legs, but one of his back legs seems to be quite strong and he's really trying to move, so even if he can only hobble on 3 legs it'll be better than nothing. 

Ooh I like the look of some of those Illyrians, especially Amnesia and El Jefe. I bought the Girly Bits from Project Artistry last night. I was so annoyed though, the FB event said 7 EDT which is 11 pm, but the person that runs to group posted that it was 7 EST (midnight), so at 10.30 I specifically asked if it was happening in 30 minutes or 1 hr 30 minutes. She said in 1 hr 30 mins, so I set my alarm to midnight, only to find a post on FB saying "we're open, what did you get?" at 11.30. Then the site wouldn't work for ages. Ugh. Luckily nothing was sold out, but I got so annoyed with her. If I hadn't asked, okay, but I specifically asked!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you had such a bad reaction to the jab, but glad you're feeling much better. I'm feeling absolutely fine now.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not even that keen on going to Hungary, it's more of a chore than anything, so I'm kind of happy to have a reason why we can't go. I know it sounds bad, but it's such an upheaval and the space at my Mum's is quite limited. I don't even think you can travel at the moment and they have a lot of new cases every day, and not sure if it'll be that much safer by the summer. Don't even know if my eldest can get his jab before the end of the summer, and my other two certainly can't being under 18. Maybe my Mum can come over in the autumn or at Christmas if things are better.
> 
> ...


Haha, I am the same with my parents - they come here and i never know what to do with them!
I didn't realise Max was unlikely to get full use of his legs back, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I do hope he'll at least be able to move around unaided once he heals up properly.
I hope my Illyrians live up to expectation, they look nice on screen!  I've added some mystery Lollipop Posses to my Stackry order and I also ordered some Nailed It! polishes from RC, I've been in the mood to spend obviously!  I think I'm going to get a couple of Fancy Glosses from tonight's restock as well.  
That's so annoying about the Nail Artistry launch, glad you at least got what you wanted though.  It's a nice polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Haha, I am the same with my parents - they come here and i never know what to do with them!
> I didn't realise Max was unlikely to get full use of his legs back, I'm so sorry to hear that.  I do hope he'll at least be able to move around unaided once he heals up properly.
> I hope my Illyrians live up to expectation, they look nice on screen!  I've added some mystery Lollipop Posses to my Stackry order and I also ordered some Nailed It! polishes from RC, I've been in the mood to spend obviously!  I think I'm going to get a couple of Fancy Glosses from tonight's restock as well.
> That's so annoying about the Nail Artistry launch, glad you at least got what you wanted though.  It's a nice polish.



Well, never say never and he is getting stronger every day, but right now it looks like the right hind leg isn't really doing anything. It's very floppy and he doesn't put any weight on it when we walk him with his special harness. The left one does work though, so hopefully he'll be able to get around on 3. He does shuffle a lot, but he's also very happy to just snuggle up next to someone. 

I like the Illyrians, but my surprise favourite is PfD Kelpie! I have no idea why I didn't buy it. Well, I'm glad you did at least!

I've been a bit spendy too, not so much polishes, but other stuff. Also I ordered 3 bottles of Nailtiques 2 directly from them and that was $52. I'm a bit nervous as they don't take Paypal and I don't know what their customer service is like, but fingers crossed it'll be okay. My nails are still peeling like crazy, so I thought I'd risk it since you can't buy them anywhere in the UK - except for Amazon and eBay for £60!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2021)

Time for some manis. First is Different Dimension Presto Chango. This is supposed to be a blue to purple thermal, but it's half dead now, so only goes from blue to a bit purply blue. It is around 3 years old, so can't really complain, I guess. It was hard to see the change, so I included both states in one picture, the left side is cold, the right side is warm.










Next is Femme Fatale Prince Hans topped with Essence Party Never Ends on the accents. I didn't realise/forgot that the FF was a tri-thermal, but my nails aren't really long enough to show 3 states at once anyway. You can just about see the 3 colours on my pinky in the last 2 pictures.













Another thermal, Femme Fatale Succulent Garden. It was okay, but not my favourite.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 27, 2021)

More manis. This is Color Club Metal of Honor topped with Lollipop Posse Steve on the accents. The color Club is one of the newest holo polihses and it's amazing. Almost a one coater, I did 2, but hardly needed and so holo! Gorgeous colour too!










Next is Tonic Polish Boom Boom Room with Emily de Molly Modern Luster topped with OPI Don't Speak. The EdM is a bit more pink than my pictures show. 










My current mani is Fancy Gloss Crystalline. Probably the last thermal of the season, it's supposed to be 21 degrees next week! I love this one a lot, especially the cold state.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some manis. First is Different Dimension Presto Chango. This is supposed to be a blue to purple thermal, but it's half dead now, so only goes from blue to a bit purply blue. It is around 3 years old, so can't really complain, I guess. It was hard to see the change, so I included both states in one picture, the left side is cold, the right side is warm.
> 
> View attachment 69167
> 
> ...


I really like how your "dead" thermal ended up!
The middle mani is really not my taste though.  Shame you can't get a trithermal to work for you, it's an interesting concept!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. This is Color Club Metal of Honor topped with Lollipop Posse Steve on the accents. The color Club is one of the newest holo polihses and it's amazing. Almost a one coater, I did 2, but hardly needed and so holo! Gorgeous colour too!
> 
> View attachment 69177
> 
> ...


I love all three of these!  Is Steve a topper or a full polish?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2021)

So having now had a chance to see a swatch pic of the Glam trilogy, I'm much less impressed!  The grey is OK but I've gone from thinking I'd buy all three to thinking I'll skip them altogether.  And further bottle pics of the main collection have left me unmoved too, I think it's another month of no Glams for me.  PPU preview only threw me three of interest - Alchemy, Fancy Gloss and Grace-full.  I might send these to Stackry as it's open anyway.  Hoping the first two aren't identical!  I think they're different shades of blue...


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I love all three of these!  Is Steve a topper or a full polish?



It's a full polish, but it's quite sheer. On a clear swatchstick it was still rather seethrough after 3 coats, so I decided to just apply it over the Color Club. I reckon it would've needed at least 4 coats on its own.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So having now had a chance to see a swatch pic of the Glam trilogy, I'm much less impressed!  The grey is OK but I've gone from thinking I'd buy all three to thinking I'll skip them altogether.  And further bottle pics of the main collection have left me unmoved too, I think it's another month of no Glams for me.  PPU preview only threw me three of interest - Alchemy, Fancy Gloss and Grace-full.  I might send these to Stackry as it's open anyway.  Hoping the first two aren't identical!  I think they're different shades of blue...


I like the pink one from the trio, maybe the green one too, not sure yet. I haven't seen swatches of the main collection, don't even know if they're glitters or flakies, so can't make any judgments yet.  

I think I want 7 from PPU, they're all pinks, purples and blues: Ard As Nails, BKL, Dreamland, EdM, Fair Maiden, KBShimmer and PfD. I was thinking about the Nvr Enuff, Pahlish and Wildflower too, but I don't love either enough to bother. 

I love the PfD in the new FTLOP box and the Pahlish is pretty too, not sure about the Quixotic, but I think I'll buy the box because I really want the PfD, plus I have Stackry open right now.

I ordered some Different Dimension polishes (the new 4 piece collection and a few older colours) as I had a 30% off code. She's very good, always sends a discount code with the PPU polish. I bought last month's PPU polish too, so expecting another code. Incidentally this one is still valid until Thursday, if anyone wants to order, it's BEACH. 

Luckily for me the new Femme Fatale collection is mostly browns and oranges, I only like 2 of them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2021)

First swatches of the Glams are not impressing me!  And I'm not fussed on FTLOP either.  So my plans are just the 3 PPUs to go to Stackry.  I don't like the new FFs either!  First lot of Illyrians have arrived, Fancy Gloss has shipped.  Still waiting for Illyrians 2 and Lollipops but plenty of time for those to get there!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2021)

New mani is Lacquered U.P. Essence of Gelfling:








I really like this!  I've looked at the brand a lot but their website is always sold out, this was a PPU buy.  It came with a discount code, though what you're meant to spend it on I've no idea as she hasn't restocked in months!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> First swatches of the Glams are not impressing me!  And I'm not fussed on FTLOP either.  So my plans are just the 3 PPUs to go to Stackry.  I don't like the new FFs either!  First lot of Illyrians have arrived, Fancy Gloss has shipped.  Still waiting for Illyrians 2 and Lollipops but plenty of time for those to get there!



I've just bought the 7 polishes I mentioned the other day from PPU. I got one from FF and an EdM LE that's sold out on the EdM website, so I thought I might as well. Plus I had loads of points to spend from my mega order in February. I will pass on the Glams though, nothing excites me.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Lacquered U.P. Essence of Gelfling:
> View attachment 69195
> View attachment 69196
> View attachment 69197
> ...



This looks really pretty. I don't buy from her, I vaguely remember some issues with the maker (before she was a maker), but this is pretty. I also like her current PPU polish, but again, passed. (I may ask for a decant of this though.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2021)

I think I'm going to add the Lemming to my PPU order later...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 2, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think I'm going to add the Lemming to my PPU order later...


Did you order it?

I just bought the FTLOP box. I think I'm done buying polish for a few weeks. I checked HHC and I don't want anything, so unless there's an unexpected Tonic launch, I don't think there's anything else until the next PPU/FTLOP/FF/Glam launch. Not sure I want to start another Stackry box soon either, it's very pricey.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 2, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order it?
> 
> I just bought the FTLOP box. I think I'm done buying polish for a few weeks. I checked HHC and I don't want anything, so unless there's an unexpected Tonic launch, I don't think there's anything else until the next PPU/FTLOP/FF/Glam launch. Not sure I want to start another Stackry box soon either, it's very pricey.


Yes, I ordered the Lemming and they're going to Stackry.  I don't currently have any more shopping to do either, unless Illyrian do something new soon.  I had the shipping notice for the second lot today.  And I have about 39 days till I need to ship what's there so we'll see what gets added.  I haven't seen HHC yet though...


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2021)

I have a few manis to show, first is Tonic Polish Moonstruck with Fair Maiden Clara. I really liked them both.










Next is Glam Polish Go Eat Worms! It was okay, not my favourite, but nice colour.







Finally, this is ILNP Pick Me Up topped with Miss Beauty Cosmic Glitter on the accents. No idea where that topper is from. I love the ILNP, lovely colour, very holo and really nice formula.










Also, Max says hi! He's become very good at shuffling, he managed to get to the other end of the living room (about 5.5 meters), climb onto the cushions and turn around all by himself. I left him alone for a few minutes and was very confused when I couldn't find him for a few seconds!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few manis to show, first is Tonic Polish Moonstruck with Fair Maiden Clara. I really liked them both.
> 
> View attachment 69203
> 
> ...


Yay, go Max!  He looks quite happy there xxx
Nice manis, the Glam is cuter than I remember it being.  Love your mysterious topper in the last one!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 3, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, go Max!  He looks quite happy there xxx
> Nice manis, the Glam is cuter than I remember it being.  Love your mysterious topper in the last one!


He was very pleased with himself!

Lol, I think the topper is from Poundland or Poundworld or something like that. I only have one from that brand, so must have picked it up on a shopping trip years ago.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 7, 2021)

I received some of my Glams today. They were posted in 3 packages and 2 came today, so I'm short of 4 polishes. I hope they come tomorrow. I asked for the tracking number in the UK Glam group, but my comment has been ignored so far. I do like these a lot (although the gold flakie topper came a little underfilled - wouldn't mind, but it cost $15!).




My March PPU UK order is on its way too, I was beginning to wonder when she would post them. Hope they arrive okay.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I received some of my Glams today. They were posted in 3 packages and 2 came today, so I'm short of 4 polishes. I hope they come tomorrow. I asked for the tracking number in the UK Glam group, but my comment has been ignored so far. I do like these a lot (although the gold flakie topper came a little underfilled - wouldn't mind, but it cost $15!).
> 
> View attachment 69218
> 
> ...


These are nice - I'm actually quite taken with Lords & Ladies.  Bit cheeky underflling your topper though.  Hope the others have turned up safely.  I only got my PPU shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice - I'm actually quite taken with Lords & Ladies.  Bit cheeky underflling your topper though.  Hope the others have turned up safely.  I only got my PPU shipping notice yesterday.



L&L is really pretty. My favourite is Gone Girl, I didn't think I would like it this much. Yes, the rest turned up yesterday. Hoping for my PPU order to arrive today.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 9, 2021)

My PPU order has arrived! I really like them all, but my two absolute favourites are the Dreamland and the Different Dimension. I also got 2 cuticle pens from DD that I forgot to take pictures of. Got another discount code from DD if anyone wants is.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a few manis to share. First is Femme Fatale Apothecary with Femme Fatale Maze of Mirrors on the accents. This was my Easter mani. I was going to do an Easter stamping, but then realised that I don't like my one and only Easter stamping plate and didn't want to use the same image as I used last years, so I didn't. I did add some tulips, but I should've used black or white stamping polish as it didn't come our well with the green. I included a picture anyway. 













Next is KBShimmer Just Duvet It with Glam Polish Sole Fantasy on the accents.










This is Tonic Black Friday with Different Dimension Foo Fighters (over black) on the accents plus stamping with Kaleidoscope 54 Storm Cloud. This was my birthday mani.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2021)

Some more birthday mani pictures. I didn't manage to take pictures in the sun because I only managed to do the stamping in the afternoon, so included a picture I took under my kitchen lights to try to show up the sparkles in the Different Dimension.







Finally this is Emily de Molly LE 156. It's a magnetic, but the effect was quite subtle, although it could be my fault as I was doing my nails really late and couldn't be bothered to keep my fingers on the magnet for ages. It doesn't show very well in the pictures, but there were some gold sparkles in the magnetic lines. 









I was going to include my current mani too, but I haven't cropped the pictures yet and it's late. Next time.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 18, 2021)

I feel like I'm talking to myself, where is everyone? I have a teeny tiny destash purchase to show, Tonic Your Vibe Attracts Your Tribe. I'd been wanting it for ages, so very happy. 




Otherwise I haven't bought any polishes, and luckily I didn't like anything from HHC or the upcoming Project Artistry either. Just requested consolidation of my stuff at Stackry, don't really want to start another box anytime soon, but we'll see what happens with Tonic (she's gone AWOL, so not expecting anything), the next FTLOP box, HHC, etc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 19, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few manis to share. First is Femme Fatale Apothecary with Femme Fatale Maze of Mirrors on the accents. This was my Easter mani. I was going to do an Easter stamping, but then realised that I don't like my one and only Easter stamping plate and didn't want to use the same image as I used last years, so I didn't. I did add some tulips, but I should've used black or white stamping polish as it didn't come our well with the green. I included a picture anyway.
> 
> View attachment 69221
> 
> ...


So pretty, love the green combo of FFs and your birthday mani is really cute - hope you had a great day! xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 19, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I feel like I'm talking to myself, where is everyone? I have a teeny tiny destash purchase to show, Tonic Your Vibe Attracts Your Tribe. I'd been wanting it for ages, so very happy.
> 
> View attachment 69237
> 
> ...


Hey Anita, sorry I haven't been around, working silly hours thanks to a new big project I've been handed - thought it would be quicker while WFH but it doesn't seem to be!  
Your Tonic is very cute!
I have only bought a couple of Shleees since I was last on (they had a sale and Stackry's open!).  My second Illyrian order finally turned up at Stackry (13 days from notice to actual shipping...), so did my Lollipops so happy about that.  I also won another Glam $10 giveaway on FB, so yay, go me!  I hope I find something I like in the next release as it expires end May!
I only have one mani in the camera, but I've been too busy to upload/edit/post, will do it soon as I've got a bit of breathing space!
Hope all is well - and Max continues to improve?
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So pretty, love the green combo of FFs and your birthday mani is really cute - hope you had a great day! xxx



Thank you! It was okay. I was busy all day and then my daughter was difficult in the evening, so not the best, but we had Chinese and cake, so can't complain.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hey Anita, sorry I haven't been around, working silly hours thanks to a new big project I've been handed - thought it would be quicker while WFH but it doesn't seem to be!
> Your Tonic is very cute!
> I have only bought a couple of Shleees since I was last on (they had a sale and Stackry's open!).  My second Illyrian order finally turned up at Stackry (13 days from notice to actual shipping...), so did my Lollipops so happy about that.  I also won another Glam $10 giveaway on FB, so yay, go me!  I hope I find something I like in the next release as it expires end May!
> I only have one mani in the camera, but I've been too busy to upload/edit/post, will do it soon as I've got a bit of breathing space!
> ...



Sorry to hear you've been so busy. I've been pretty busy too, and quite stressed out, but that's just how my life is usually. 

Congrats on the Glam win! I won a $10 voucher from Femme Fatale and then they sent me a $5 one for my birthday, so I'm looking forward to spending it. 

My Stackry stuff has been consolidated, so hopefully I'll have them by Friday. I have so many polishes in there, including the 28 Femme Fatales, and a couple of other things too. 

Max is doing really well. He's actually started walking on his hind legs, only a few steps at a time and they're a bit all over the place and very wobbly, but it's a big improvement. Now I'm more hopeful he will eventually walk on all 4. He also shuffles around a lot, keeps moving from one end of the room to the other. Still keeping him in the cot overnight and he seems quite happy with it. He had a haircut last week and looks so much better.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2021)

Ooh, my Stackry package is apparently due tomorrow! They only picked it up yesterday, but FedEx is usually fast and I did pay the extra $3 for the express option. 

I have a few manis to show (and hopefully 10 minutes to post them), so here's the first one. It's Illyrian Owl Nebula topped with Emily de Molly Falling Skies on the accents. The EdM was one of my oldest untrieds. I liked how this mani turned out.













Next is Quixotic Polish Dancing Sugarplums topped with Polished for Days Inspire on the accents. I liked this a lot, the Quixotic was so glowy.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2021)

Manis part 2. This is Colors by Llarowe Meet Me Over the Rainbow Bridge with Polished for Days Echo on the accents. The PfD was much prettier than my pictures show, lots of flakies and a pink shimmer. Not sure why the pictures make it look so bland. 










Next is Enchanted Polish Congratulations (2013 untried) topped with Indigo Bananas Accretion Disk (holo) on the accents.













Finally, my current mani, Glam Polish I'm Through With Love with Color Club Gift of Sparkle (2013 untried) on the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2021)

Forgot to ask, what do you think of the new Glams. I like the toppers, but if they're going to be $15, then I'm not buying. We'll see.

So far I'm finding PPU a bit meh. I think I only like 2, but haven't seen a few yet, so I might end up with several more. Right now I think I'll get the PfD and FF.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 21, 2021)

I feel like I'm in the minority, but the PPU page and reveals are too chaotic. I have to put in too much effort, so I just wait until the listings are up on their site for preview. I never know what's available until the Sunday before launch.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 21, 2021)

Happy to hear your pup is doing so well!
Pretty manis as usual. The Illyrian is so shifty and the Quixotic is beautiful.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2021)

boschicka said:


> I feel like I'm in the minority, but the PPU page and reveals are too chaotic. I have to put in too much effort, so I just wait until the listings are up on their site for preview. I never know what's available until the Sunday before launch.



I personally don't find it chaotic. I enjoy browsing when I get bored, but maybe it's not for everyone.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! It was okay. I was busy all day and then my daughter was difficult in the evening, so not the best, but we had Chinese and cake, so can't complain.


Anything that involves cake should be appreciated!  But sorry to hear more offspring issues, they really do never end.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2021)

boschicka said:


> Happy to hear your pup is doing so well!
> Pretty manis as usual. The Illyrian is so shifty and the Quixotic is beautiful.


Thank you! It's baby steps, but definitely in the right direction.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you've been so busy. I've been pretty busy too, and quite stressed out, but that's just how my life is usually.
> 
> Congrats on the Glam win! I won a $10 voucher from Femme Fatale and then they sent me a $5 one for my birthday, so I'm looking forward to spending it.
> 
> ...


Oh he looks so well and I'm so pleased he's getting a little bit of mobility back - all paws crossed the improvements continue.
Yay for $10 vouchers!  Although I've just seen the sneak peak at the next Glam releases and I'm properly underwhelmed.  Hopefully some of the previous collections will be made available.  I hope you have more luck spending yours!
Sounds like you have a very cool Stackry box on the way, hope it lives up to expectations.  When mine finally arrives I think t will be a nice one too, with Illyrians, Fancy Gloss, Lollipop Posse, Shleee and PPU included.  Illyrian's gone dark again, loooong wait for shipping on the last release and she's said nothing for ages on IG or FB.  I thought there might be time to get another order in before consolidation, but it's about 3 weeks to D-Day and she's not put anything new on the site.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Ooh, my Stackry package is apparently due tomorrow! They only picked it up yesterday, but FedEx is usually fast and I did pay the extra $3 for the express option.
> 
> I have a few manis to show (and hopefully 10 minutes to post them), so here's the first one. It's Illyrian Owl Nebula topped with Emily de Molly Falling Skies on the accents. The EdM was one of my oldest untrieds. I liked how this mani turned out.
> 
> ...


I am in love with both of these manis!  I also own three of the four polishes, so yay!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Manis part 2. This is Colors by Llarowe Meet Me Over the Rainbow Bridge with Polished for Days Echo on the accents. The PfD was much prettier than my pictures show, lots of flakies and a pink shimmer. Not sure why the pictures make it look so bland.
> 
> View attachment 69252
> 
> ...


These are also really cute, my fave is the first one.  I think I have Echo so good to know it's even nicer in real life!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to ask, what do you think of the new Glams. I like the toppers, but if they're going to be $15, then I'm not buying. We'll see.
> 
> So far I'm finding PPU a bit meh. I think I only like 2, but haven't seen a few yet, so I might end up with several more. Right now I think I'll get the PfD and FF.


As ever, I haven't seen PPU yet, and the Glams are not my thing really.  Toppers are OK...
What's PPU theme this month?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

boschicka said:


> I feel like I'm in the minority, but the PPU page and reveals are too chaotic. I have to put in too much effort, so I just wait until the listings are up on their site for preview. I never know what's available until the Sunday before launch.


I'm not a member so I have no clue how it works, I usually go by Preview or the Cosmetic Sanctuary giant post, though she often doesn't have the ones I actually want to buy listed!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 21, 2021)

And finally as it's reaching the end of its life, here is my current mani - Fancy Gloss Twilight Hours (label says Hours, website says Hour, who knows!):
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
It's really pretty though I'm not 100% convinced that the formula works well for me, I've found both the polishes I've used are a bit slow to dry (not bad, just noticeably takes a bit longer than most of my indie brands) and this one chipped a bit more quickly than I expected (though with lockdown eternal manis this meant in a week and a half instead of 2 weeks!).   But I do think her polishes look gorgeous once they're on and dried, so not giving up on FG just yet.  
I'm testing out a few of my "new" brands at the moment, don't want to buy hundreds before I discover there are issues, been there, done that!  Lollipop Posse and Nailed It coming soon...


----------



## boschicka (Apr 21, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not a member so I have no clue how it works, I usually go by Preview or the Cosmetic Sanctuary giant post, though she often doesn't have the ones I actually want to buy listed!


Ha, of course. It's really not terrible. I'm just too tired and busy these days to exert any effort to spend my money.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 21, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> As ever, I haven't seen PPU yet, and the Glams are not my thing really.  Toppers are OK...
> What's PPU theme this month?



Guilty Pleasures

I just remembered I saw the EdM teaser and liked it, so that's another one for the list. Still waiting on Different Dimension and Girly Bits. Can't remember if I've seen the Pahlish one yet. Really trying to stick to brands I know well, but that's still a lot.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2021)

My Stackry package isn't coming today after all. There's been some delay with processing and it'll be delivered tomorrow. It's not a big deal, but I wish they didn't get your hopes up like this. I would've been perfectly happy with delivery tomorrow, but now I'm disappointed. Oh well.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 22, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> And finally as it's reaching the end of its life, here is my current mani - Fancy Gloss Twilight Hours (label says Hours, website says Hour, who knows!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks nice. Sorry the formula isn't too great. I only have a handful of their polishes, but I don't remember any issues. Obviously almost nothing lasts on me for more than 2 days, so that wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 23, 2021)

My Stackry box came nice and early this morning. I really like all the polishes I got. 




I'm pleasantly surprised by the Quixotic from the latest FTLOP box. I wasn't sure about it, but it's actually really pretty. 




The entire Enchanted Fables collection, plus the February COTM on the left. The two freebies are top left and bottom right, the puple one sucked me into buying the whole collection. I probably wouldn't have bought a few of these, but even the greens, yellows and oranges are quite interesting, Sophie always makes her polishes quirky and unique. 

I now have 3 bottles of Nailtiques 2, will get started on the first one tonight, hopefully it'll sort out my nails.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> This looks nice. Sorry the formula isn't too great. I only have a handful of their polishes, but I don't remember any issues. Obviously almost nothing lasts on me for more than 2 days, so that wouldn't bother me.


It's not actually that bad, it's like an extra minute over stuff like Illyrian, it's not really an issue at all - I just think I've been spoilt by using so many "instant" dry ones recently!  I didn't think that a 10 day wear time would bother you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry box came nice and early this morning. I really like all the polishes I got.
> 
> View attachment 69266
> 
> ...


Yay, nice big package of pretty!  Just as well the FFs are nice, those are a lot!  The PfDs are the ones that stand out to me this time, very nice indeed as is pretty much everything.  Enjoy!  And good luck with the nails, I've just had to chop mine all down because they were so long they were actually annoying me!  Very unusual.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, nice big package of pretty!  Just as well the FFs are nice, those are a lot!  The PfDs are the ones that stand out to me this time, very nice indeed as is pretty much everything.  Enjoy!  And good luck with the nails, I've just had to chop mine all down because they were so long they were actually annoying me!  Very unusual.



At least the FFs didn't cost too much, just over £200 for the 28 not counting the Stackry shipping. Luckily I don't really like the new collection other than 2 or 3 polishes, so I'll get to spend my vouchers, but it won't cost me much extra. 

The Glam toppers will be $12.50, not $15, so I'll probably buy them, but nothing from the other collection.

My PPU list is growing, but it's not massive, will probably be 5 or 6. 

Ooh, the PfD from the May FTLOP box looks really beautiful based on the bottle shot, so I *may* have to open another Stackry box. Not that I'm planning on buying much else right now, but Tonic might eventually come out with something new and there's a good few EdMs I'd like too. Plus my children might find something from the US that they *must* have!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 26, 2021)

I've been swatching my KBShimmers and wanted to ask, Anne, have you worn Hard to Empress yet? I can't believe how sheer it is and the flakies are so sparse even after 3 coats! Definitely didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> At least the FFs didn't cost too much, just over £200 for the 28 not counting the Stackry shipping. Luckily I don't really like the new collection other than 2 or 3 polishes, so I'll get to spend my vouchers, but it won't cost me much extra.
> 
> The Glam toppers will be $12.50, not $15, so I'll probably buy them, but nothing from the other collection.
> 
> ...


It's a good deal for the FFs!  Good news about the toppers, still not sure what to spend my lovely voucher on, if they bring a few of the recent collections back I am sure I skipped one or two each month so should be easy to find something.  If it's just these I'll probably get one of the toppers.  
I've only seen one PPU polish and I don't want it, no doubt others will be more appealing though!  I don't like the FTLOP this time, the PfD is too pale, the Pahlish isn't my colour at all and I'm kind of over CBL, which is the only one I could imagine me wearing!  So at the moment spending plans are minimal (and still nothing new from Illyrian!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I've been swatching my KBShimmers and wanted to ask, Anne, have you worn Hard to Empress yet? I can't believe how sheer it is and the flakies are so sparse even after 3 coats! Definitely didn't live up to the hype.


I haven't used it, what a massive shame.  Maybe I should return it for a refund....


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 27, 2021)

New mani!  Lollipop Posse Lacquer Relentless:






I'm very happy with this one!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's a good deal for the FFs!  Good news about the toppers, still not sure what to spend my lovely voucher on, if they bring a few of the recent collections back I am sure I skipped one or two each month so should be easy to find something.  If it's just these I'll probably get one of the toppers.
> I've only seen one PPU polish and I don't want it, no doubt others will be more appealing though!  I don't like the FTLOP this time, the PfD is too pale, the Pahlish isn't my colour at all and I'm kind of over CBL, which is the only one I could imagine me wearing!  So at the moment spending plans are minimal (and still nothing new from Illyrian!).



As you know, I'm not a huge fan of CbL, but the polish does look very nice and I love the PfD. The Pahlish isn't my cup of tea either, but I often find with Pahlish that the polishes look nicer irl, so you never know. EdM is doing a sale next week, so I'll be ordering from them, and I might as well get the FTLOP box and send it to Stackry. Not sure where to send the PPU yet, I guess it depends on how many I order, it's only worth sending to Stackry if I'm buying several.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 28, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani!  Lollipop Posse Lacquer Relentless:
> View attachment 69272
> View attachment 69273
> View attachment 69274
> ...



This is pretty. I don't often buy from Lollipop Posse, but I like the ones I have. I think there was a PPU one I wasn't that keen on, but it was more the colour than the formula anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2021)

Did you order from Glam? I got the 3 toppers and the pink one from last month's trio.

I also got 3 polishes from Femme Fatale and used my $10 voucher and my birthday voucher. 

And I did a thing:




Please ignore the hoover and the rubbish on the floor. Paws loves plastic bags, so we have some in the spare room for him, also there are some cat toys all over the floor. 

I haven't put up all my swatchsticks yet, in fact I don't have enough hooks for all of them, but this is already much better. I will probably take them off and hide them when my Mum visits, so she doesn't remark on how many polishes I have.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2021)

I have some mani pictures to show. First is Girly Bits Electric Boobs with Sally Hansen Diamond (2013 untried) topped with Glam Polish Wheels Up! on the accents. I really liked this mani, the GB was so glowy and bright! It's a matte finish, but I don't like matte nails, so topcoated it as usual.







Next is Nvr Enuff Mom's Lemonade with some unicorn stamping. I recently bought a really cute unicorn stamping plate and wanted to try it out. The polish was really nice too.










This is Sally Hansen 12 Bright Opal (2013 untried, over black) with Femme Fatale Labyrinth Gates on the accents. The Femme Fatale was nice, the SH wasn't. 







Finally, this is Polished for Days Philocaly topped with ILNP Metropolis on the accents. I wasn't very keen on the PfD, it was just a bit meh. It has the same flakes in it as Metropolis, but they did't really show up in the base.


----------



## boschicka (May 1, 2021)

The manis/polishes you didn't like still look nice. Great stamping too!


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2021)

boschicka said:


> The manis/polishes you didn't like still look nice. Great stamping too!


Thank you. To be honest, for the Sally Hansen I picked the best pictures. In done of them (and irl too) it looked really streaky.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order from Glam? I got the 3 toppers and the pink one from last month's trio.
> 
> I also got 3 polishes from Femme Fatale and used my $10 voucher and my birthday voucher.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the older Southern Oracle using my voucher from Glam - decided I preferred it to the toppers and since they're not shipping till August I have plenty of time to add to order.
Nice swatch stick solution!  Do you really think she doesn't know how many you have???


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have some mani pictures to show. First is Girly Bits Electric Boobs with Sally Hansen Diamond (2013 untried) topped with Glam Polish Wheels Up! on the accents. I really liked this mani, the GB was so glowy and bright! It's a matte finish, but I don't like matte nails, so topcoated it as usual.
> 
> View attachment 69287
> 
> ...


All very nice, I especially love your stamped unicorns!  And Labyrinth Gates is really nice.  I never bought Philocaly, I'm not big on greys.  But it looks fine on you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2021)

I'm really underwhelmed by PPU this month, I had nothing after the Cosmetic Sanctuary review, and once wishlisting opened I added the Lacquered UP to my basket - and nothing else.  I've gone through it three times and the only one I'm remotely tempted by is the Lemming, which I feel I already own really similar polishes.  Not even any of the brands I haven't tried yet tempt me, and I'm really not sure about spending $15 plus whatever the postage is ($5?) for one admittedly very nice polish.  I'm undecided!  It's been a cheap month with the lack of Illyrians, dislike of FTLOP/Glam/PPU!  Mind you, I've got the big Stackry checkout payment to make, so I guess all savings will help with that...


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just ordered the older Southern Oracle using my voucher from Glam - decided I preferred it to the toppers and since they're not shipping till August I have plenty of time to add to order.
> Nice swatch stick solution!  Do you really think she doesn't know how many you have???


Good choice!

I don't think anyone really knows how many I have, not even the children. Also 2 of my Alexes are in my wardrobe, so you can't see into them. I'm pretty good at hiding things and avoiding questions, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm really underwhelmed by PPU this month, I had nothing after the Cosmetic Sanctuary review, and once wishlisting opened I added the Lacquered UP to my basket - and nothing else.  I've gone through it three times and the only one I'm remotely tempted by is the Lemming, which I feel I already own really similar polishes.  Not even any of the brands I haven't tried yet tempt me, and I'm really not sure about spending $15 plus whatever the postage is ($5?) for one admittedly very nice polish.  I'm undecided!  It's been a cheap month with the lack of Illyrians, dislike of FTLOP/Glam/PPU!  Mind you, I've got the big Stackry checkout payment to make, so I guess all savings will help with that...


Yeah, me too. I do have 6 in my wishlist, but I'm pretty sure the EdM and Girly Bits will be culled. I'm getting the Different Dimension, PfD, Dreamland and Femme Fatale for sure though. 

I thought you'd like the Lacquered UP one, it's a very pretty red, but that is a lot of money for one polish, I agree. I'm still not sure where to buy mine from, but will probably send them to Stackry as there's an $8 difference for 4 even after the consolidation fee is added. But there is the extra shipping cost of course which is probably around $2 per bottle. I don't know.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, me too. I do have 6 in my wishlist, but I'm pretty sure the EdM and Girly Bits will be culled. I'm getting the Different Dimension, PfD, Dreamland and Femme Fatale for sure though.
> 
> I thought you'd like the Lacquered UP one, it's a very pretty red, but that is a lot of money for one polish, I agree. I'm still not sure where to buy mine from, but will probably send them to Stackry as there's an $8 difference for 4 even after the consolidation fee is added. But there is the extra shipping cost of course which is probably around $2 per bottle. I don't know.


It's a dilemma!  I really like it and I've been fairly restrained this month, I expect I'll go for it, maybe there will be more Lemming swatches that will convince me, or something else will suddenly leap out at me!  I'm getting from PPU UK site though as it won't ship before consolidation day for Stackry and one polish is not opening a new box!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2021)

I went a bit mad with the EdM sale, but all in all it was a good deal, 18 polishes plus a couple of nail art bits for under £130. Just bought from PPU UK, decided to not send to Stackry as I think the shipping would be about the same anyway and this way it's easier to deal with broken/missing polishes. I ended up swapping the EdM and Girly Bits for the Quixotic, so bought 5. FTLOP box tomorrow and then I should be good, I've been quite spendy, not just with polishes. I was going to buy from HHC too, but I don't think I will now.


----------



## Anitacska (May 7, 2021)

Just received my April PPU order. I'm happy with these, although I could've sworn the Ard as Nails was more pink, but it's probably to do with lighting, etc. I like it anyway.


----------



## Adelamgarceo (May 10, 2021)

I have dermatophagia (wolf biter) and I just gave myself a basic manicure. I'm new to this, please be kind haha.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> I have dermatophagia (wolf biter) and I just gave myself a basic manicure. I'm new to this, please be kind haha.


Welcome! Your nails look lovely, way nicer than mine.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I went a bit mad with the EdM sale, but all in all it was a good deal, 18 polishes plus a couple of nail art bits for under £130. Just bought from PPU UK, decided to not send to Stackry as I think the shipping would be about the same anyway and this way it's easier to deal with broken/missing polishes. I ended up swapping the EdM and Girly Bits for the Quixotic, so bought 5. FTLOP box tomorrow and then I should be good, I've been quite spendy, not just with polishes. I was going to buy from HHC too, but I don't think I will now.


Good deal!  I bought the Lacquered UP from UK all by itself, kind of kicking myself now because I've just consolidated Stackry and started again with an Illyrian restock order...  there were a couple I've been regretting not getting so I went for it, not had shipping notice yet though so not worth risking storage charges on the off chance they turn up in time.  Oh well, not a huge extra cost for the UK store anyway.  I'm contemplating a small Nailed It order to add to the Stackry purchases, though it's always risky when you don't know how long Illyrian will take to arrive!  I think I'll also get the Nailed It from HHC to add to the fun - why is there always only one I want though?  Flat rate shipping makes it feel a bit of a waste.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Just received my April PPU order. I'm happy with these, although I could've sworn the Ard as Nails was more pink, but it's probably to do with lighting, etc. I like it anyway.
> 
> View attachment 69299


Very pretty!  I like the BKL most.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> I have dermatophagia (wolf biter) and I just gave myself a basic manicure. I'm new to this, please be kind haha.


Looks good!  You have nice nails, mine are all pitted and uneven thanks to a medical condition - fortunately nail polish hides the damage!


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good deal!  I bought the Lacquered UP from UK all by itself, kind of kicking myself now because I've just consolidated Stackry and started again with an Illyrian restock order...  there were a couple I've been regretting not getting so I went for it, not had shipping notice yet though so not worth risking storage charges on the off chance they turn up in time.  Oh well, not a huge extra cost for the UK store anyway.  I'm contemplating a small Nailed It order to add to the Stackry purchases, though it's always risky when you don't know how long Illyrian will take to arrive!  I think I'll also get the Nailed It from HHC to add to the fun - why is there always only one I want though?  Flat rate shipping makes it feel a bit of a waste.


Sounds good. Which Illyrians did you get?


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sounds good. Which Illyrians did you get?


The Wiz and Veneno were the ones I regretted, I added Sugar Baby and Black Cherry because it hardly seemed worth it for just two, plus SB looks well nice on my phone even if it's not as blingy as my usual.  I sort of fancied Black Cherry when it first came out, decided against then thought what the heck as I was only getting a few anyway!  Hope they are nice, I'm sure the first two will be!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 11, 2021)

Well I noticed that one of the Nailed It polishes I fancied had sold out so I decided not to hang around and put my order in.  Only a few, and I dumped the green shimmer one, can get another time if I feel the need.  I've also had another look at HHC and I might get the Rogue and the Wildflower as well, see how I feel!


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Wiz and Veneno were the ones I regretted, I added Sugar Baby and Black Cherry because it hardly seemed worth it for just two, plus SB looks well nice on my phone even if it's not as blingy as my usual.  I sort of fancied Black Cherry when it first came out, decided against then thought what the heck as I was only getting a few anyway!  Hope they are nice, I'm sure the first two will be!


I like Veneno and Sugar Baby the most.


----------



## Anitacska (May 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I noticed that one of the Nailed It polishes I fancied had sold out so I decided not to hang around and put my order in.  Only a few, and I dumped the green shimmer one, can get another time if I feel the need.  I've also had another look at HHC and I might get the Rogue and the Wildflower as well, see how I feel!


The Rogue is really nice. I like the DRK flakie topper too, but I've decided I'm not going to order. I've been buying perfumes again.


----------



## Adelamgarceo (May 11, 2021)

Thank you everyone <3 I hope to continue to enjoy this thread and see everyone's creativity


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2021)

I've just seen this and I NEED it!!!  So glad I have a Stackry started again!
https://www.shopsparkleshine.com/product/night-at-disney-with-girly-bits


----------



## Anitacska (May 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've just seen this and I NEED it!!!  So glad I have a Stackry started again!
> https://www.shopsparkleshine.com/product/night-at-disney-with-girly-bits


I saw Girly Bits post about this, but their polish is the least interesting of the trio, so I decided to pass. The others, especially the Wildflower, look very pretty though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I saw Girly Bits post about this, but their polish is the least interesting of the trio, so I decided to pass. The others, especially the Wildflower, look very pretty though.


You can probably guess that the green one would be my least favourite too!  Wildflower and Nailed It are my two favourite new brands from my recent branching out.  I see Lollipop Posse are rebranding as Garden Path, I don't know what their plans for the brand are as the post I read indicated she wanted a change of direction - have you heard anything?  I see the new name is on the HHC release but the old site is still untouched and I can't find a new one.  Maybe she's going PPU/HHC only going forward.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 12, 2021)

I'm going to post my new mani pics but they don't do this polish any justice at all!  It's Nailed It - Wintertide:






In real life this is a massively complex polish, I took about 30 pictures of it and none of them caught the reality of it.  The base shifts from frosty blue (mostly) to frosty green (in lower/indirect lighting).  It's stuffed with beautiful flakies, which are shifty and gorgeous.  The whole thing is then completely saturated with holo sparkle (one of the things confusing my camera I think).  Then it's overlaid with an almost fluorescent shifty shimmer, which mostly reads almost highlighter pink when it's a blue base, occasionally a highlighter green.  When the base shows green it's about 50-50 green and pink shimmer, when it's green it also shifts to a golden yellow.  The shimmer is always there, but in none of my pics.  One of the nicest new polishes I've worn in a long time.  I need more camera skills I think!  Sorry for the long boring description, I just want everyone to know how stunning this is!!!


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> You can probably guess that the green one would be my least favourite too!  Wildflower and Nailed It are my two favourite new brands from my recent branching out.  I see Lollipop Posse are rebranding as Garden Path, I don't know what their plans for the brand are as the post I read indicated she wanted a change of direction - have you heard anything?  I see the new name is on the HHC release but the old site is still untouched and I can't find a new one.  Maybe she's going PPU/HHC only going forward.



I think I saw it somewhere that she's rebranding and will be reopening the new store. Not sure where though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm going to post my new mani pics but they don't do this polish any justice at all!  It's Nailed It - Wintertide:
> View attachment 69339
> View attachment 69340
> View attachment 69341
> ...



That's really pretty. Maybe I'll put it on my swaplist. 

I've been meaning to post some mani pictures, but I've been really busy and emotionally exhausted. My middle one was doing assessments and exams and my eldest was really stressed about his uni assigment. Both finished now though. But there's still the home edding my youngest, looking after Max and doing the shopping and housework, etc. I've really not had much time for myself. Hopefully at the weekend...


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2021)

Decided to take the afternoon off: youngest was working independently and sod the housework, instead I cropped my mani pictures. Here are a few from the last 10 days or so. There are a couple more to come, but of course I ran out of time. 

First is Tonic Polish Blue Razzberry with Topshop Dark Knight (2013 untried) on the accents. I really liked the Tonic and was very pleasantly surprised by the Topshop, it only took 2 coats which is amazing for a crelly. 







Next is Bees Knees RIP These Fish in Particular (over black) with under sea stamping on the accents. I decided to try and do some nail art at the weekends, at the very least some stamping. The BKL was amazing, so shifty and sparkly. I put it over black because on its own it's a much lighter, bit meh colour, but it really pops over black. 
















This is Bluebird Lacquer Can't Pee Tamed with Polished for Days Mysa on the accents. This was nice, both polishes are pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (May 14, 2021)

Next mani is Frenzy Polish Effie topped with Glam Polish Most Likely to Die on the accents. I was pleasantly surprised by the Frenzy, I only have 3 from her and this was the first I used. But I've heard that the maker is very problematic, so I won't be buying more.













This is Different Dimension My Only Love Sprung From My Only Hate with some wonky stamping on the accents (from last weekend). This is such a cool polish, I really love it.













Have I told you yet that Max can walk? Not very well, mostly on his tiptoes and he's quite wobbly, but he can take several (15+) steps in one go. Here's a picture of him in his cot from this morning, when my eldest went off to the gym and Max was wondering why he wasn't going out. He still sleeps in the cot, but I take him out after he had his breakfast and then he's free to shuffle around the room.


----------



## boschicka (May 14, 2021)

That's great news! Max is adorable and so happy to hear he is recovering so well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's really pretty. Maybe I'll put it on my swaplist.
> 
> I've been meaning to post some mani pictures, but I've been really busy and emotionally exhausted. My middle one was doing assessments and exams and my eldest was really stressed about his uni assigment. Both finished now though. But there's still the home edding my youngest, looking after Max and doing the shopping and housework, etc. I've really not had much time for myself. Hopefully at the weekend...


Sorry to hear life's getting you down


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Decided to take the afternoon off: youngest was working independently and sod the housework, instead I cropped my mani pictures. Here are a few from the last 10 days or so. There are a couple more to come, but of course I ran out of time.
> 
> First is Tonic Polish Blue Razzberry with Topshop Dark Knight (2013 untried) on the accents. I really liked the Tonic and was very pleasantly surprised by the Topshop, it only took 2 coats which is amazing for a crelly.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you've got some time to yourself!  These are all really nice - particularly the Bluebird/Mysa one, but you knew that would be right up my street!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Next mani is Frenzy Polish Effie topped with Glam Polish Most Likely to Die on the accents. I was pleasantly surprised by the Frenzy, I only have 3 from her and this was the first I used. But I've heard that the maker is very problematic, so I won't be buying more.
> 
> View attachment 69353
> 
> ...


Skipping to the end first, yey, go MAX!!!  I'm so pleased he's recovering (and no doubt it will make things a bit easier for you too).  He's sooo cute in his cot!
Manis - love the purple, and adore your stamping, which doesn't look wonky to me!  I'd love to be able to do something like that but I never mastered it.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad to hear you've got some time to yourself!  These are all really nice - particularly the Bluebird/Mysa one, but you knew that would be right up my street!





PearlyQueen said:


> Skipping to the end first, yey, go MAX!!!  I'm so pleased he's recovering (and no doubt it will make things a bit easier for you too).  He's sooo cute in his cot!
> Manis - love the purple, and adore your stamping, which doesn't look wonky to me!  I'd love to be able to do something like that but I never mastered it.



Thank you! The stamping was off center, even with the clear stamper I'm unable to line up the image properly. It was okay though.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2021)

I managed to crop a few more pictures, so here are some more manis. First is Tonic Polish Foxfire topped with FUN Lacquer Precious (H) on the accents.










Next is Sally Hansen Resolution (2013 untried) topped with ILNP Success (H) on the accents. I was very pleasantly surprised by the SH, it only took 2 coats and was a really nice green with a unique shift.










Finally this is Tonic Polish Vaudeville Venom with Femme Fatale My Jabber-Baby-Wocky?! on the accents (featuring my wisteria). The Tonic had a really weird texture, it was really thick and stringy. I added thinner to it, but it didn't seem to help, although it did spread okay on the nail, but it was weird to apply. I've not encountered a polish like that before.


----------



## boschicka (May 18, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The stamping was off center, even with the clear stamper I'm unable to line up the image properly. It was okay though.


It still looked nice. I like the marine themed one too.


----------



## LifeLithia (May 21, 2021)

I like Essie Nail polish Ballet Slippers and Mademoiselle. I also like Opi Malaga Wine and tickle my france-y


----------



## Anitacska (May 24, 2021)

I bought 10 prototypes from Different Dimension yesterday. I wanted a few more, but they sold out by the time I had time to watch the reveal video (I think she did it around 5 pm and I only got to watch it at 9 pm). Ah well, I'm happy with the ones I got. They were only $5 each and I got free shipping.

This was my first polish purchase since the PPU/FTLOP box weekend. I've been checking the PPU group and I like a good few, but we'll see. I think I will skip the Glams, although I like 3 (the silver, teal and purple ones from the Greek Gods collection)and might get them next month since they won't be shipping until July anyway. I like a few of the newly revealed Femme Fatales, I'll probably get those since she doesn't restock. Tonic is coming out with 9 new polishes, but only seen 3 so far and they were all swatched by Lisa (Cosmetic Sanctuary) and I find her swatches dull, so not sure how many I'll want. Hope others will swatch them too. Girly Bits has several group customs atm, but I decided to pass as I just can't justify shipping from her to the US and then here (of course, she's stopped shipping to the UK too). I really only wanted one anyway, so it's fine. Passed on HHC too, Anne did you get that Rouge in the end?

Forgot to ask if you like the new EP collection? They look so pretty all lined up, but I only like the purple one. I do love that one though. I will keep an eye out for her next sale, there are a couple I might get too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The stamping was off center, even with the clear stamper I'm unable to line up the image properly. It was okay though.


I can't tell there's anything wrong with it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I managed to crop a few more pictures, so here are some more manis. First is Tonic Polish Foxfire topped with FUN Lacquer Precious (H) on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 69373
> 
> ...


These are nice - my picks are Foxfire and My Jabber-baby-wocky - though I do have that FF and mine was horrible to use!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I bought 10 prototypes from Different Dimension yesterday. I wanted a few more, but they sold out by the time I had time to watch the reveal video (I think she did it around 5 pm and I only got to watch it at 9 pm). Ah well, I'm happy with the ones I got. They were only $5 each and I got free shipping.
> 
> This was my first polish purchase since the PPU/FTLOP box weekend. I've been checking the PPU group and I like a good few, but we'll see. I think I will skip the Glams, although I like 3 (the silver, teal and purple ones from the Greek Gods collection)and might get them next month since they won't be shipping until July anyway. I like a few of the newly revealed Femme Fatales, I'll probably get those since she doesn't restock. Tonic is coming out with 9 new polishes, but only seen 3 so far and they were all swatched by Lisa (Cosmetic Sanctuary) and I find her swatches dull, so not sure how many I'll want. Hope others will swatch them too. Girly Bits has several group customs atm, but I decided to pass as I just can't justify shipping from her to the US and then here (of course, she's stopped shipping to the UK too). I really only wanted one anyway, so it's fine. Passed on HHC too, Anne did you get that Rouge in the end?
> 
> Forgot to ask if you like the new EP collection? They look so pretty all lined up, but I only like the purple one. I do love that one though. I will keep an eye out for her next sale, there are a couple I might get too.


Lovely!  And a great price, shame you missed some.
As ever, I don't know what's coming to PPU/FTLOP yet...
The Glams are not really calling me.  On sneak peeks I quite liked the darkest of the glittery collection but I won't be getting it now I've seen swatches.  And I didn't like any of the gods, until today when swatches made me interested in the reddy orange and the yellowy orange ones, but I'm not thinking I'll bother - will wait and decide later, as you say plenty of time before they ship the one I have on order.  
I had no idea GB had stopped UK shipping, another one bites the dust 
I actually won the naming competition for one of the customs!  No prize of course - just bragging rights haha.  TBH none of the four float my boat anyway, so not bothered, but it is cool to have your name picked!  
I did buy the Rogue, as well as the Wildflower, one of the Ethereal pre-orders and the Nailed It.  
The EPs are all too pastel for my taste, I still slightly fancy one of the jelly glitters from one of the recent collections but have so far failed to buy it, which is good.  
I have been tempted by a couple of the new Great Lakes polishes and the last polish Lacquered UP put out, but I hate buying in such small quantities when I have to pay $$$ to both ship and consolidate.  I'll see what I have going on with my Stackry box later before I commit to either.  Speaking of Stackry - my last Illyrian order has not yet shipped, her 2-3 days TAT is a joke.  I know it's my own fault for ordering, but I genuinely thought she was only selling what's already  bottled these days so I'm surprised I haven't even had the pre-shipping notice - 16 days now!  My Nailed It preorder has shipped so pretty soon the box will be started and the countdown will be on again.  I also preordered the Sparkle and Shine box I posted about before.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 24, 2021)

Well I'm back down to earth after the fun of trying new brands with my latest mani - Attitude Lilac Lustre topped with Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 14.



This is a very old polish which I've worn many times, I think it's faded as I swear it should be grilac but it's lost its ilac and is just gr... well a fairly nice metallic platinum shade actually!  With the no colour background, I think I should have used a heavier version of the IB toppers as it's very subtle and greying wouldn't have mattered, but at least that's an untried topcoat out of the way!  It was actually quite nice if a bit demure for me!  However not sure if it was the age of the polish or maybe my HK Girl topcoat needs chucked but this only lasted a day before chips began to appear.  It's gone now but I haven't taken pics of the latest mani, so I'll post those next time!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are nice - my picks are Foxfire and My Jabber-baby-wocky - though I do have that FF and mine was horrible to use!


Oh no. What was wrong with yours? I only did one coat over the Tonic, but I had swatched it on its own and it was fine.


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Lovely!  And a great price, shame you missed some.
> As ever, I don't know what's coming to PPU/FTLOP yet...
> The Glams are not really calling me.  On sneak peeks I quite liked the darkest of the glittery collection but I won't be getting it now I've seen swatches.  And I didn't like any of the gods, until today when swatches made me interested in the reddy orange and the yellowy orange ones, but I'm not thinking I'll bother - will wait and decide later, as you say plenty of time before they ship the one I have on order.
> I had no idea GB had stopped UK shipping, another one bites the dust
> ...


I haven't seen anything about the next FTLOP box yet either.
Ooh which polish did you name? I like the light purple one and the dark brown one she's recreated from the PPU giveaway, but not enough to order with all the extra shipping costs.
Illyrian is just a joke now. I never believed that she would change tbh, it's always one excuse after another. 
My DD order has shipped already. Now that's how it's done!
I've now seen all of Lisa's swatches and I'm not really tempted by the Tonics, but I'll wait to see more swatches because hers rarely make me want to buy anything. I really don't understand why she gets so many polishes sent to her.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no. What was wrong with yours? I only did one coat over the Tonic, but I had swatched it on its own and it was fine.


I think it was really sticky and hard to apply, then a whole nail peeled off after one day.  (Not the actual nail, just read that back and it sounded like some horror story - or that brand that was burning people's nails off ?Mentality? or something like that!)


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I'm back down to earth after the fun of trying new brands with my latest mani - Attitude Lilac Lustre topped with Indigo Bananas Spectraflare 14.
> View attachment 69392
> 
> 
> This is a very old polish which I've worn many times, I think it's faded as I swear it should be grilac but it's lost its ilac and is just gr... well a fairly nice metallic platinum shade actually!  With the no colour background, I think I should have used a heavier version of the IB toppers as it's very subtle and greying wouldn't have mattered, but at least that's an untried topcoat out of the way!  It was actually quite nice if a bit demure for me!  However not sure if it was the age of the polish or maybe my HK Girl topcoat needs chucked but this only lasted a day before chips began to appear.  It's gone now but I haven't taken pics of the latest mani, so I'll post those next time!


It's funny, I can actually see the lilac in this, it's a pretty shade. 

I need to crop my latest mani pictures, but as usual, I haven't had time to do it. Also, it just occured to me that by now I would've painted my toenails, but the weather has been so meh, I've been wearing jumpers, so definitely no baring my feet! It's supposed to warm up and dry out from tomorrow though. My lawn is so long now, but it's been impossible to mow it as it's either raining or it's wet after the rain. Poor Max has to drag himself through the long grass and ends up soggy after each toilet visit! Although he does do a lot more walking now, but he's short, so his legs and under his tummy still get wet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't seen anything about the next FTLOP box yet either.
> Ooh which polish did you name? I like the light purple one and the dark brown one she's recreated from the PPU giveaway, but not enough to order with all the extra shipping costs.
> Illyrian is just a joke now. I never believed that she would change tbh, it's always one excuse after another.
> My DD order has shipped already. Now that's how it's done!
> I've now seen all of Lisa's swatches and I'm not really tempted by the Tonics, but I'll wait to see more swatches because hers rarely make me want to buy anything. I really don't understand why she gets so many polishes sent to her.


I named Rainboughs, I was surprised it won!
Yup, Illyrian is awful service, and let's be honest I knew that when I ordered, just seems even worse now!  Hopefully she'll ship in the next 6 weeks!  She has posted nothing on IG or FB since the restock I bought from, and she'd been missing for weeks before that too, I'd hoped it was a brief period of action at least, but apparently not.  At least I have other things going to the box that I couldn't have bought without it.  The FB group is pretty much dead now too, tumbleweeds...
Yay for DD speedy shipping!


----------



## Anitacska (May 25, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think it was really sticky and hard to apply, then a whole nail peeled off after one day.  (Not the actual nail, just read that back and it sounded like some horror story - or that brand that was burning people's nails off ?Mentality? or something like that!)


Maybe it needed thinning a bit. Thick glitter polishes tend to peel off my nails too.


----------



## Anitacska (May 26, 2021)

In case you haven't seen it, Nailed It is the guest maker for the FTLOP box next month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> In case you haven't seen it, Nailed It is the guest maker for the FTLOP box next month.
> 
> View attachment 69394


I feel I might order once I've seen swatches!  Bottle shots of Nailed It and Pahlish are so pretty, not so sure about the PfD.  Thanks for the sneaky peek!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I feel I might order once I've seen swatches!  Bottle shots of Nailed It and Pahlish are so pretty, not so sure about the PfD.  Thanks for the sneaky peek!


I might get it too, they look really pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2021)

Managed to crop a few mani pictures, first is Girly Bits Personal Hotspot with Glam Polish A Rose by Any Other Name on the accents. The GB was quite gritty, probably could've done with another coat of topcoat, but it also started chipping off really quickly. Nice colour though and I also really liked the Glam.










Next is Femme Fatale Frosted topped with Polished for Days Underwater Light on the accents. The FF was so glowy, loved it, and the shift was so pretty in both polishes. 













This is Colors by Llarowe My Broken Down Crop Duster with Painted Polish By Grabthar's Hammer. It was okay, but the CbL looked a bit weird applied, reminded me of those old China Glaze holos. I don't how to explain it. Nice colours though and worked well together.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Managed to crop a few mani pictures, first is Girly Bits Personal Hotspot with Glam Polish A Rose by Any Other Name on the accents. The GB was quite gritty, probably could've done with another coat of topcoat, but it also started chipping off really quickly. Nice colour though and I also really liked the Glam.
> 
> View attachment 69397
> 
> ...


I like these, especially the Girly Bits and the PfD (which I own...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2021)

My latest mani is Illyrian Ancient Ruin:


----------



## Adelamgarceo (May 29, 2021)

Hey everyone! I just tried Smith & Cult  
This is in the color Mannequin Moves


----------



## boschicka (May 29, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> Hey everyone! I just tried Smith & Cult
> This is in the color Mannequin Moves


Nice! How was the application?


----------



## Adelamgarceo (May 29, 2021)

boschicka said:


> Nice! How was the application?


Great


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2021)

Just added the polishes to my PPU wishlist and turns out I only want 4. Yay me!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2021)

Adelamgarceo said:


> Hey everyone! I just tried Smith & Cult
> This is in the color Mannequin Moves


Very classy!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Just added the polishes to my PPU wishlist and turns out I only want 4. Yay me!


I'm feeling undecided!  I started thinking a few I liked, might add this, might add that.  But got to the end and it was all "might add" and no "must have".  So I just added all the maybes to my cart and it was a huge order!  Knocked a couple out and the others are growing on me.  Which ones are you getting?  
I'm also feeling less sure I want FTLOP now, I really don't like the PfD now I've seen a swatch, but the Nailed It! is calling me loudly!  
Also emailed Vanessa re my Illyrian order as my Nailed It! preorder has arrived at Stackry now and her 3 day TAT is over three weeks - no response...


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm feeling undecided!  I started thinking a few I liked, might add this, might add that.  But got to the end and it was all "might add" and no "must have".  So I just added all the maybes to my cart and it was a huge order!  Knocked a couple out and the others are growing on me.  Which ones are you getting?
> I'm also feeling less sure I want FTLOP now, I really don't like the PfD now I've seen a swatch, but the Nailed It! is calling me loudly!
> Also emailed Vanessa re my Illyrian order as my Nailed It! preorder has arrived at Stackry now and her 3 day TAT is over three weeks - no response...


What a surprise...  

I want both the PfDs, BKL and EDK. Which ones do you like? I like more, but as you said, they're not must haves. I also don't want to buy from brands I don't know. 

I'll buy the FTLOP box for sure, so I can decant you the Nailed It if you like.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> What a surprise...
> 
> I want both the PfDs, BKL and EDK. Which ones do you like? I like more, but as you said, they're not must haves. I also don't want to buy from brands I don't know.
> 
> I'll buy the FTLOP box for sure, so I can decant you the Nailed It if you like.


That's brilliant re the Nailed It, makes my decision easy, thank you!
My current PPU cart has the EDK, PfD, Lemming, Cupcake, Alchemy, Nailed It!, Night Owl and Vanessa Molina.  I haven't bought the last two brands before.  The ones I culled were Grace-full, Great Lakes, Garden Path (aka Lollipop Posse) and Penelope Luz (another untried brand for me).  
If I take one more out I still get free shipping, that $90 limit is just wrong each time though, if I dumped two I'd be 50 cents below it, which is a little bit frustrating! it was the same the last time I qualified for free shipping.  I'm definitely going to lose at least one of these.  No rush to decide, I might have another severe cull, only send a couple to Stackry instead and blag a PfD decant from you.  I'm going to sleep on this decision!  Because I like free shipping...
I was sure you'd be getting the Fair Maiden and Lilypads!


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's brilliant re the Nailed It, makes my decision easy, thank you!
> My current PPU cart has the EDK, PfD, Lemming, Cupcake, Alchemy, Nailed It!, Night Owl and Vanessa Molina.  I haven't bought the last two brands before.  The ones I culled were Grace-full, Great Lakes, Garden Path (aka Lollipop Posse) and Penelope Luz (another untried brand for me).
> If I take one more out I still get free shipping, that $90 limit is just wrong each time though, if I dumped two I'd be 50 cents below it, which is a little bit frustrating! it was the same the last time I qualified for free shipping.  I'm definitely going to lose at least one of these.  No rush to decide, I might have another severe cull, only send a couple to Stackry instead and blag a PfD decant from you.  I'm going to sleep on this decision!  Because I like free shipping...
> I was sure you'd be getting the Fair Maiden and Lilypads!


I like all the ones you mentioned, but not enough to bother. I also like the Watcha and Treo Lacquer, but I don't know either brand. I'm a bit overwhelmed by all my polishes at the moment, I've swatched a big chunk of my indies now and there are so many pretty polishes I need to wear. That said, I've bought 39 this month (big EdM and DD orders) and I want a few from FF and the FTLOP box, and maybe a few Tonics (still a bit underwhelmed by the new collection), so I'm definitely not cured, hahaha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I like all the ones you mentioned, but not enough to bother. I also like the Watcha and Treo Lacquer, but I don't know either brand. I'm a bit overwhelmed by all my polishes at the moment, I've swatched a big chunk of my indies now and there are so many pretty polishes I need to wear. That said, I've bought 39 this month (big EdM and DD orders) and I want a few from FF and the FTLOP box, and maybe a few Tonics (still a bit underwhelmed by the new collection), so I'm definitely not cured, hahaha!


I've just been hunting down swatch videos, what I found convinced me to dump the Cupcake, keep the Nailed It! & Night Owl and that I was right to cull Garden Path and GLL.  I've now also dumped the Alchemy & Vanessa Molinas, and decided to put PfD on my swap list.  I haven't found any swatch videos for EDK, Vanessa Molina, PfD, Penelope Luz, Grace-full or Alchemy but for now I have just the four to buy.  I'll not Stackry, the difference is minimal when you add shipping to the UK.  However, I will probably buy the two GLLs and the Lacquered U.P. I fancied instead, and send those to Stackry.  
I know what you mean, I've been thinking maybe I'll try to sell a load of my polishes as I will never wear them all but I can't seem to stop buying - though less tempts me these days usually.  I'll see what happens, still in the middle of my clothing cull so once that's done, I'll be looking for my next target - more clothes, jewellery, shoes, DVDs, nail polishes?  I have too many of all of them!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2021)

Well, crap, I've just watched Lindsey's video and now I want most of the new Tonics. Just as well I don't want much from PPU.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2021)

At least I was good and stuck to just 4 from PPU. I got 5 from FF yesterday, and will probably get 5 from Tonic (not sold on 3, plus the base coat is ugly AF). I checked out HHC last night and I like the Different Dimension and By Vanessa Molina and I LOVE the Wildfire. Looks like I'll be opening another Stackry box after this one needs emptying...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> At least I was good and stuck to just 4 from PPU. I got 5 from FF yesterday, and will probably get 5 from Tonic (not sold on 3, plus the base coat is ugly AF). I checked out HHC last night and I like the Different Dimension and By Vanessa Molina and I LOVE the Wildfire. Looks like I'll be opening another Stackry box after this one needs emptying...


I got my four as well from PPU.  I ordered the 2 GLLs I wanted (to Stackry).  Nothing on HHC for me this time - the Shleee is nice, but not paying shipping for it all by itself!  I still plan to get 2/3 Lacquered UPs soon.  Nothing from Illyrian yet, FB natives are revolting again.  I can wait though, I have a good 5 weeks to go till shipping time.  
Anita - I see PfD are planning some birthday deals, can you give me a heads-up if there's anything good on the FB group page?
x


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got my four as well from PPU.  I ordered the 2 GLLs I wanted (to Stackry).  Nothing on HHC for me this time - the Shleee is nice, but not paying shipping for it all by itself!  I still plan to get 2/3 Lacquered UPs soon.  Nothing from Illyrian yet, FB natives are revolting again.  I can wait though, I have a good 5 weeks to go till shipping time.
> Anita - I see PfD are planning some birthday deals, can you give me a heads-up if there's anything good on the FB group page?
> x


Which ones did you get in the end? I got the 4 I mentioned the other day. 
If you decide you want the Shlee from HHC, I'm always happy to add to my order.
This is all over seen from PfD, if I have more info, I'll let you know:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Which ones did you get in the end? I got the 4 I mentioned the other day.
> If you decide you want the Shlee from HHC, I'm always happy to add to my order.
> This is all over seen from PfD, if I have more info, I'll let you know:
> View attachment 69415
> ...


Thanks for the PfD stuff, keep me posted if there's a discount please!!!  
I got the four I already mentioned Night Owl, Nailed It, EDK, Lemming.
Thanks for the offer re Shleee but I'll leave it thanks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 4, 2021)

New mani is Esmaltes da Kelly Salvatore:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani is Esmaltes da Kelly Salvatore:
> View attachment 69421
> View attachment 69422
> View attachment 69423
> View attachment 69420


That's an interesting polish. I don't know if i like it or not, but it looks nice on you. 

I have a few manis to show too, I've finally got around to cropping my pictures. Wasn't even that busy this week, my youngest decided to observe half term (we usually just continue working through school holidays) and so I didn't have to spend ages with him every day. Still hardly got anything done, been watching Mad Men on Netflix and playing computer games instead, oops.

Anyway, first mani is Pahlish Eternity with some stamping. I really loved this, both the polish and the stamping. 













Next is CrowsToes Orion (2013 untried) with Femme Fatale The Mermaid's Tail on the accents. Wasn't very keen on the CT, but the FF was nice.










This is Ciate Amazing Gracie topped with Maybelline Speckled Pink (2013 untried) on the accents. It wasn't the most exciting mani, but the Maybelline was quite cool. 







More to follow...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 4, 2021)

Next mani is Illyrian Polish Finder topped with Claire's Holo Glit Silver on the accents. The Illyrian was really pretty, and I'd been wanting to try out the Claire's as it looks quite cool in the bottle, but it wasn't as nice on the nails.
















This is Color Club Chelsea Girl topped with Nails Inc Graffiti Camden Lock on the accents, both 2013 untrieds. The CC was quite jelly like, but pretty opaque and I really liked the Nails Inc.







I also did my toenails as it suddenly got very warm here. This is Tonic Polish Oops no. 7 (Mulled X).




I ordered the FTLOP box and Love Wins, the rainbow topper. I'm sure i have a couple of similar toppers already, but it's so pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's an interesting polish. I don't know if i like it or not, but it looks nice on you.
> 
> I have a few manis to show too, I've finally got around to cropping my pictures. Wasn't even that busy this week, my youngest decided to observe half term (we usually just continue working through school holidays) and so I didn't have to spend ages with him every day. Still hardly got anything done, been watching Mad Men on Netflix and playing computer games instead, oops.
> 
> ...


Your Pahlish stamping mani is very cool!  I'm really not a fan of the last one though, and the Crows Toes is a bit meh too - sorry!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Next mani is Illyrian Polish Finder topped with Claire's Holo Glit Silver on the accents. The Illyrian was really pretty, and I'd been wanting to try out the Claire's as it looks quite cool in the bottle, but it wasn't as nice on the nails.
> 
> View attachment 69436
> 
> ...


Nice Illyrian, can't decide how I feel about the topper!  I like the blue one with the graffiti topper more than I feel I should!  Neither is what I'd choose and I'd never put them together but it feels really fresh!  Nice Tonic on your pedi though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2021)

I bought a few Nailed Its from the RC sale section, got my two Lacquered UP polishes I wanted (which have already shipped) and ordered one of the new EdM polishes to go with the Nailed Its.  I'm probably going to pick up a few Wildflowers later today as they have a discount code on at RC for this weekend only.  Oops!  Glad I can get the swap from Anita for FTLOP after all that spending1


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2021)

I bought 5 of the new Tonics as planned. I was late to the launch as I went shopping, but everything was still in stock. I do wonder if Tonic's popularity has waned a bit due to her absence. Also her latest releases just haven't been that amazing. I also bought 3 bottles of topcoat because shipping would've been nearly $10 otherwise and I couldn't be bothered to pay that much. This way I got free shipping.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2021)

I have a few more manis to show. First is Color Club Is It Love or Luster? with Glam Polish It's a Secret on the accents. I really liked both, but especially the CC.







Next is ILNP Eclipse with Rogue Lacquer London Eye on the accents. First time wearing these black to red multichromes and I really liked them both. I also got one from Fair Maiden, Girly Bits and EdM (at Stackry). 
















Finally my current mani, Tonic Polish Dryad's Grove. I managed to add stamping to it later in the day too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I bought 5 of the new Tonics as planned. I was late to the launch as I went shopping, but everything was still in stock. I do wonder if Tonic's popularity has waned a bit due to her absence. Also her latest releases just haven't been that amazing. I also bought 3 bottles of topcoat because shipping would've been nearly $10 otherwise and I couldn't be bothered to pay that much. This way I got free shipping.


Oo, what did you get?  I was looking but I've spent too much already this month and it's only 7th!!!  I suspect once these massively popular brands lose momentum (EP!!!) it's hard to get the loyalty back - people do move on to other easier to get brands.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more manis to show. First is Color Club Is It Love or Luster? with Glam Polish It's a Secret on the accents. I really liked both, but especially the CC.
> 
> View attachment 69442
> 
> ...


Your pink mani is so pretty, and I love your red/black affair!  You have bought a lot of them though!  I think I have some as well, at least on order, but I can't think what they are!  I really did fancy Eclipse and might have to get it at some point.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, what did you get?  I was looking but I've spent too much already this month and it's only 7th!!!  I suspect once these massively popular brands lose momentum (EP!!!) it's hard to get the loyalty back - people do move on to other easier to get brands.


I got these:




I've spent a lot too, not so much this month, but this credit card billing period, so I'm waiting until the 14th before I buy anything else.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Your pink mani is so pretty, and I love your red/black affair!  You have bought a lot of them though!  I think I have some as well, at least on order, but I can't think what they are!  I really did fancy Eclipse and might have to get it at some point.


Tbf, they're all slightly different. One plain, one with silver holo flakes, one with gold holo flakes, and 2 with multicolour flakies. Can't remember exactly what kind of flakies the Girly Bits has, but I'm sure it's different from the Rogue.


----------



## crafticonnections (Jun 10, 2021)

These nail polish looks so nice with those colorful glitters.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 11, 2021)

I received a couple of packages this week. First, my PPU UK order from May:




Femme Fatale UK group buy (January to May):




I'm pretty happy with everything.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I got these:
> 
> View attachment 69452
> 
> ...


You did buy a couple of the three I fancied, will add to swap list...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I received a couple of packages this week. First, my PPU UK order from May:
> 
> View attachment 69468
> 
> ...


Some very nice things there!  My highlights are the Dreamland and Quixotic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 12, 2021)

Very disappointed to find out RC are dropping Wildflower - just as I've got into them 
I missed some of the things I wanted to buy because I was waiting for their restock and they sold out on their own site in the meantime.  I did add the monthly mystery polish to my Stackry orders though, just a shame none of the others were available by the time I found out RC wasn't getting them.  So annoying.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> You did buy a couple of the three I fancied, will add to swap list...


Sure. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Some very nice things there!  My highlights are the Dreamland and Quixotic!


Yeah, those are really pretty. 



PearlyQueen said:


> Very disappointed to find out RC are dropping Wildflower - just as I've got into them
> I missed some of the things I wanted to buy because I was waiting for their restock and they sold out on their own site in the meantime.  I did add the monthly mystery polish to my Stackry orders though, just a shame none of the others were available by the time I found out RC wasn't getting them.  So annoying.


Oh no, that's really annoying. Do you know why? (Maybe they're dropping RC.)


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2021)

News from PfD in case you haven't seen it:











Luckily I have all the already (except for Pegasus, but I don't want that), but I am intrigued by that last line.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> Yeah, those are really pretty.
> ...


Thanks!
I don't know why they're no longer selling - you're quite right, could be either one of them that decided!  
On another note, I want to order one of the Nailed It! customs and I've requested to join their group via hubby, also the RC one as the discount code is in both, but was thinking about getting them from Girly Bits as they're a lot cheaper there - but not if I have to pay import taxes, does anyone have any knowledge of how likely that is?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> News from PfD in case you haven't seen it:
> 
> View attachment 69470
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, which I had not seen.  I actually have all of those except Tink, but yes the last line is intriguing!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!
> I don't know why they're no longer selling - you're quite right, could be either one of them that decided!
> On another note, I want to order one of the Nailed It! customs and I've requested to join their group via hubby, also the RC one as the discount code is in both, but was thinking about getting them from Girly Bits as they're a lot cheaper there - but not if I have to pay import taxes, does anyone have any knowledge of how likely that is?


Girly Bits don't ship to the UK anymore


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Girly Bits don't ship to the UK anymore


It's allowing me to estimate shipping and I'm getting fairly far through the checkout process (with a dummy order of things available now!)  - maybe it's available again?  I think I might just go for it when it launches later and add the other Tonic I want to the order, and cross my fingers!  Because as far as I know customs aren't doing border charges since the new rules came in, though I could be very wrong!!!  If it all falls down at the end I can still go back to RC I guess.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2021)

My latest mani is Illyrian Blackberry:



I like this!  In some lighting it's a much brighter purple but the camera won't pick it up.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's allowing me to estimate shipping and I'm getting fairly far through the checkout process (with a dummy order of things available now!)  - maybe it's available again?  I think I might just go for it when it launches later and add the other Tonic I want to the order, and cross my fingers!  Because as far as I know customs aren't doing border charges since the new rules came in, though I could be very wrong!!!  If it all falls down at the end I can still go back to RC I guess.


I don't know. I asked a couple of weeks ago and she said she wasn't.

The organiser of the HHC UK group buy got stung 20% plus an extra fee (dumping fee or something) which was another 25% or so. So I wouldn't say they're not doing it. But GB always marks it down to $10 or something like that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I don't know. I asked a couple of weeks ago and she said she wasn't.
> 
> The organiser of the HHC UK group buy got stung 20% plus an extra fee (dumping fee or something) which was another 25% or so. So I wouldn't say they're not doing it. But GB always marks it down to $10 or something like that.


I ended up buying from RC, I'd got something wrong when I worked out the pricing and it ended up being just £4 more via RC, with the risk of no shipping or extra Royal Mail charges I figured it wasn't worth the worry after all.  Not sure whether I calculated wrongly on the exchange rate or if it was the actual price was higher than I thought it would be.  I was going to get two of the group customs but ended up with just one, the new polish positivity release and Tonic Ember Light.  Anyway, got my FB membership discount as Nailed It! did let me in before release.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I ended up buying from RC, I'd got something wrong when I worked out the pricing and it ended up being just £4 more via RC, with the risk of no shipping or extra Royal Mail charges I figured it wasn't worth the worry after all.  Not sure whether I calculated wrongly on the exchange rate or if it was the actual price was higher than I thought it would be.  I was going to get two of the group customs but ended up with just one, the new polish positivity release and Tonic Ember Light.  Anyway, got my FB membership discount as Nailed It! did let me in before release.


I wasn't sure about Ember Light, but I might ask for a decant. It looked similar to some PfD flakies, but I might be wrong.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I wasn't sure about Ember Light, but I might ask for a decant. It looked similar to some PfD flakies, but I might be wrong.


No problem!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 13, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 14, 2021)

It's too hot to do anything, so I've cropped some mani pictures. First up is Cupcake Polish Mod Squad with Dreamland Violet, You're Turning Violent on the accents. I loved the Dreamland and the Cupcake went well with it. 







Next is Glam Polish Incurably Romantic with Glam Polish Too Glam to Give a Damn! on the accents. They were okay, but not that exciting.







Finally, this is Polished for Days Flambe topped with Illyrian Polish Last Phase on the accents. I loved the PfD, so pretty, but I probably should've thinned it a bit as it was a bit thick and started chipping very quickly. The Illyrian was really sheer, so decided to put it on top of the PfD.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Wow!
> 
> View attachment 69476


I do like the look of these!  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> It's too hot to do anything, so I've cropped some mani pictures. First up is Cupcake Polish Mod Squad with Dreamland Violet, You're Turning Violent on the accents. I loved the Dreamland and the Cupcake went well with it.
> 
> View attachment 69477
> 
> ...


These are all really nice!  (By the way, Last Phase was not too sheer when I wore it FYI)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2021)

So still no news from Illyrian, it's been way too long now.  No response to email, no shipping notice.  I think I'll have to email again but I'm not feeling confident I'm getting these polishes 
What do you think of the new Glams coming soon?  Can't say I'm taken with them, might change my mind when there are more swatches but initial impression is a pass for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all really nice!  (By the way, Last Phase was not too sheer when I wore it FYI)


Maybe you have a different batch, but I swatched mine on a stick and even with 3 coats it's completely seethrough. It doesn't matter, I liked it over the PfD.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So still no news from Illyrian, it's been way too long now.  No response to email, no shipping notice.  I think I'll have to email again but I'm not feeling confident I'm getting these polishes
> What do you think of the new Glams coming soon?  Can't say I'm taken with them, might change my mind when there are more swatches but initial impression is a pass for me.


That's awful! Wonder what her excuse will be this time. 

I really liked the first picture of the collection, but then looked more closely and it's pretty much the repeat of the same colours she does every summer. The only one that's at all unique is the one with golden shimmer and pink and black flakes, but I doubt I'll buy it. I also like the copper holo from the trio, but I'm sure I have polishes similar to that.

I do like a few of the PfDs, but not planning on buying right now. Femme Fatale are doing another Tinsel collection and I bought the entire first collection, so I'll likely buy a good few of these too as i love that kind of foil finish.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 22, 2021)

I definitely want the whole Tinsel 2 collection from Femme Fatale, but I will only get that one polish from Glam. I also don't think I want anything from PPU rewind other than PfD Kiki, but that will be from her shop and I might order the FTLOP box at the same time (although I haven't seen anything about that yet). Girly Bits has another gorgeous polish at Project Artistry and since my HHC order is going to Stackry already, I might as well get it. 

I have a few manis to show, first is Femme Fatale Kissing Reflections topped with KBShimmer Squared Away on the accents.










Next is Emily de Molly Test Subject with Polished for Days Delicate on the accents. Liked them both, but the EdM is especially gorgeous.










Finally, Delush Polish Olive You Long Time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's awful! Wonder what her excuse will be this time.
> 
> I really liked the first picture of the collection, but then looked more closely and it's pretty much the repeat of the same colours she does every summer. The only one that's at all unique is the one with golden shimmer and pink and black flakes, but I doubt I'll buy it. I also like the copper holo from the trio, but I'm sure I have polishes similar to that.
> 
> I do like a few of the PfDs, but not planning on buying right now. Femme Fatale are doing another Tinsel collection and I bought the entire first collection, so I'll likely buy a good few of these too as i love that kind of foil finish.


I've still had nothing   If I give up now I'll never buy again as I doubt Paypal protection will cover you for buying from the same "scammer" twice 
Not buying Glams.  
Nearly got almost all of the PfDs from Harlow, hesitated too long and my favourite was sold out so I left it.  Still thinking though as I've nothing else planned and I would get free shipping, which is always nice!
Hoping for a cheap PPU month as it's rewind but I guess I've added a few new fave brands over the last few months so if they're older and nice I might get those.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I definitely want the whole Tinsel 2 collection from Femme Fatale, but I will only get that one polish from Glam. I also don't think I want anything from PPU rewind other than PfD Kiki, but that will be from her shop and I might order the FTLOP box at the same time (although I haven't seen anything about that yet). Girly Bits has another gorgeous polish at Project Artistry and since my HHC order is going to Stackry already, I might as well get it.
> 
> I have a few manis to show, first is Femme Fatale Kissing Reflections topped with KBShimmer Squared Away on the accents.
> 
> ...


These are nice - especially the two blues!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've still had nothing   If I give up now I'll never buy again as I doubt Paypal protection will cover you for buying from the same "scammer" twice
> Not buying Glams.
> Nearly got almost all of the PfDs from Harlow, hesitated too long and my favourite was sold out so I left it.  Still thinking though as I've nothing else planned and I would get free shipping, which is always nice!
> Hoping for a cheap PPU month as it's rewind but I guess I've added a few new fave brands over the last few months so if they're older and nice I might get those.


That sucks. I don't know about Paypal, but to be honest, I don't understand why you would want to buy from her again after this. Yes, she makes pretty polishes, but so do loads of other makers who don't behave like this. If it wasn't for you still buying them, I wouldn't even look at her shop anymore. Jmho.

Do you have Kiki Do You Love Me by PfD? I don't think you do, but just wanted to double check. Still haven't seen anything about the FTLOP box. She's offering 15% off polishes bought together with Kiki, but don't know if it includes the FTLOP box. Might be of interest to you if you want to order from the new collection as she's restocking them at the same time (I think). I can't buy those right now, I've spent too much on other (non polish) things. 

I need to empty my Stackry box on (or very shortly after) Monday. I'm still waiting for a couple of packages to arrive, but they *should* be there by then. I'd rather wait a few days as I only have a couple of pre-orders going there after that and neither will arrive within the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That sucks. I don't know about Paypal, but to be honest, I don't understand why you would want to buy from her again after this. Yes, she makes pretty polishes, but so do loads of other makers who don't behave like this. If it wasn't for you still buying them, I wouldn't even look at her shop anymore. Jmho.
> 
> Do you have Kiki Do You Love Me by PfD? I don't think you do, but just wanted to double check. Still haven't seen anything about the FTLOP box. She's offering 15% off polishes bought together with Kiki, but don't know if it includes the FTLOP box. Might be of interest to you if you want to order from the new collection as she's restocking them at the same time (I think). I can't buy those right now, I've spent too much on other (non polish) things.
> 
> I need to empty my Stackry box on (or very shortly after) Monday. I'm still waiting for a couple of packages to arrive, but they *should* be there by then. I'd rather wait a few days as I only have a couple of pre-orders going there after that and neither will arrive within the next 2-3 weeks.


I totally agree, I've emailed one last time, I'll give it a week, and if nothing back - claim and never again, this time I mean it, no delivery of what I paid for at all is a step too far even for me.  I have new brands I like now so she has had it if I don't get what I ordered (and which she still has up for sale of course).
I don't have Kki as you guessed.  But not buying it, but thanks for the heads-up.  I do want the new collection at some point but not now.  
I've just realised my Great Lakes order hasn't shipped either, off to email her too...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 25, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I totally agree, I've emailed one last time, I'll give it a week, and if nothing back - claim and never again, this time I mean it, no delivery of what I paid for at all is a step too far even for me.  I have new brands I like now so she has had it if I don't get what I ordered (and which she still has up for sale of course).
> I don't have Kki as you guessed.  But not buying it, but thanks for the heads-up.  I do want the new collection at some point but not now.
> I've just realised my Great Lakes order hasn't shipped either, off to email her too...



Ugh, it's so annoying having to chase up orders.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 25, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, it's so annoying having to chase up orders.


It is, but I got an answer same day that I actually believe, so much better than you know who!  Next Friday to ship  apparently, hopefully will be there for consolidation day.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> It is, but I got an answer same day that I actually believe, so much better than you know who!  Next Friday to ship  apparently, hopefully will be there for consolidation day.


That's how it should be.

I'm supposed to consolidate today, but one package hasn't arrived yet. I placed the order 2 weeks ago and they only shipped last Thursday, but the FedEx tracking said Saturday delivery date, so I thought it would be fine. The tracking now just says "scheduled delivery pending", so no idea if it'll get there today. I don't mind extra fees on one package, but on Thursday I'll have another 2 packages with 45 day storage, so really don't want to stretch to that. I have other orders going there, but they are pre-orders and not likely to arrive for 2-3 weeks, so I'd rather not start a new box already. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 28, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's how it should be.
> 
> I'm supposed to consolidate today, but one package hasn't arrived yet. I placed the order 2 weeks ago and they only shipped last Thursday, but the FedEx tracking said Saturday delivery date, so I thought it would be fine. The tracking now just says "scheduled delivery pending", so no idea if it'll get there today. I don't mind extra fees on one package, but on Thursday I'll have another 2 packages with 45 day storage, so really don't want to stretch to that. I have other orders going there, but they are pre-orders and not likely to arrive for 2-3 weeks, so I'd rather not start a new box already. Ugh.


That is so frustrating, I have been there too 
My GLLs I'm just hoping they get there on time for the consolidation date too, she said shipping this Friday, which will give them about a week to arrive before I start incurring charges.  
So are you PPU shopping this month?  I am definitely getting Lollipop Posse, Wildflower and Nailed It, contemplating Cupcake but thinking no at the moment.
I love the Wildflower Afterparty polish too, she confirmed to me it will be available at Harlow so I'll get it from there along with a couple of the new collection and most of the stuff I nearly checked out last week - should be enough for free shipping and my 10% discount code via rewards so it will work out well (assuming she still ships to UK of course!).  
Disappointed with the PPU Great Lakes offering, but apparently she's meant to be doing Afterparty too, no idea what it will be but will watch for it because I skipped quite a few of these that I fancied at the time.  Lollipop Posse haven't mentioned Afterparty - I do like a few of the new Garden Path collection, not enough to buy alone but if they do release an Afterparty I want I may end up getting them.  Nailed It seem to be AFterpartying one that doesn't appeal from what I've seen, they also have a new collection coming out at the same time that I'm not sure about.  If I like these I will get at Rainbow Connection (I'm also getting PPU from UK shop).  Otherwise, I skipped Glam, not impressed by either of the PPU Dreamland options, not getting the two PfD ones either.  So hopefully that's my nail polish spending decided for this month!  Although FTLOP is still to drop of course, could be either way on that one!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is so frustrating, I have been there too
> My GLLs I'm just hoping they get there on time for the consolidation date too, she said shipping this Friday, which will give them about a week to arrive before I start incurring charges.
> So are you PPU shopping this month?  I am definitely getting Lollipop Posse, Wildflower and Nailed It, contemplating Cupcake but thinking no at the moment.
> I love the Wildflower Afterparty polish too, she confirmed to me it will be available at Harlow so I'll get it from there along with a couple of the new collection and most of the stuff I nearly checked out last week - should be enough for free shipping and my 10% discount code via rewards so it will work out well (assuming she still ships to UK of course!).
> Disappointed with the PPU Great Lakes offering, but apparently she's meant to be doing Afterparty too, no idea what it will be but will watch for it because I skipped quite a few of these that I fancied at the time.  Lollipop Posse haven't mentioned Afterparty - I do like a few of the new Garden Path collection, not enough to buy alone but if they do release an Afterparty I want I may end up getting them.  Nailed It seem to be AFterpartying one that doesn't appeal from what I've seen, they also have a new collection coming out at the same time that I'm not sure about.  If I like these I will get at Rainbow Connection (I'm also getting PPU from UK shop).  Otherwise, I skipped Glam, not impressed by either of the PPU Dreamland options, not getting the two PfD ones either.  So hopefully that's my nail polish spending decided for this month!  Although FTLOP is still to drop of course, could be either way on that one!



I won't be getting anything from PPU, other than the PfD from her site, since I usually buy what I like each month. I like the blue Bees Knees actually, but I'm not sure I want to order just one polish from her site. I did notice that RC will be selling some of the rewind polishes, she will have both the BK and the PfD. If I don't like the FTLOP box, I might buy them from there. Otherwise I might skip the BK as it's just not worth paying £16+ for. (She will have the Lollipop Posse and Naild It polishes btw, but not Wildflower.) https://rainbow-connection.co.uk/collections/ppu-rewind-after-party 

To be honest, I'm feeling a bit meh about nail polish at the moment, it feels like such a hassle to find the polishes I want to wear and try to match them, then at the end put them away (both polish and swatchstick), update the spreadsheet, etc. Plus my nails are still peeling and breaking. Also I guess I have got to the point where I feel like I definitely have way too many. It hasn't stopped me from buying completely though, hahaha! 

Also, I got a bit obsessed with perfumes again and waaay overspent these past couple of months, so I have to stop spending. eBay and discounted offers are just too tempting, it got a bit out of control. Well, I'm glad that at least my interest in nail polishes is waning a bit!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 28, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I won't be getting anything from PPU, other than the PfD from her site, since I usually buy what I like each month. I like the blue Bees Knees actually, but I'm not sure I want to order just one polish from her site. I did notice that RC will be selling some of the rewind polishes, she will have both the BK and the PfD. If I don't like the FTLOP box, I might buy them from there. Otherwise I might skip the BK as it's just not worth paying £16+ for. (She will have the Lollipop Posse and Naild It polishes btw, but not Wildflower.) https://rainbow-connection.co.uk/collections/ppu-rewind-after-party
> 
> To be honest, I'm feeling a bit meh about nail polish at the moment, it feels like such a hassle to find the polishes I want to wear and try to match them, then at the end put them away (both polish and swatchstick), update the spreadsheet, etc. Plus my nails are still peeling and breaking. Also I guess I have got to the point where I feel like I definitely have way too many. It hasn't stopped me from buying completely though, hahaha!
> 
> Also, I got a bit obsessed with perfumes again and waaay overspent these past couple of months, so I have to stop spending. eBay and discounted offers are just too tempting, it got a bit out of control. Well, I'm glad that at least my interest in nail polishes is waning a bit!


Fair enough, I do skip some occasionally, when I've overspent and there's only one I want usually, so that plus the fact that I've found new favourite brands this year is the main reason for me getting involved this year.  Thanks for the heads-up re RC, I knew she wouldn't have Wildflower because she doesn't stock them any more but interesting that she'll have Lollipop Posse and is going to be a stockist for Garden Path, so I might end up with a few of those after all.  Apparently I don't have Straight Floatin' so I might get that one, it looks pretty.
I have been in the same mindset about polish before, sometimes a break is nice, and although I've got a long way before I catch you up I know I have way too many.  I am serious about flogging some off though, just working my way through what I've got to list for eBay at the moment before I take the plunge and go through my stash.  So that makes me feel less bad about buying a few more!  Plus I'm almost certainly over Illyrian now, in a few days I'll claim against her and hopefully never go there again, so considering she's been my main weakness for a couple of years that should help me cut down - Nailed It and Wildflower come in much smaller amounts so far.  And PfD I've been just Black Friday shopping with for a couple of years really. 
I do find I buy less polish in spring/summer anyway, I'm an autumn/winter colours kind of shopper I think.  
Fortunately I don't have any other major obsessions going on at the moment.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 28, 2021)

Meh, I don't want the FTLOP box. The Rogue is nice, but yet another blue flakie polish from PfD. Boring. I guess I'll order Kiki and possibly the BKL from RC.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Meh, I don't want the FTLOP box. The Rogue is nice, but yet another blue flakie polish from PfD. Boring. I guess I'll order Kiki and possibly the BKL from RC.


Agree!  The Pahlish is not my thing, the Rogue is OK though I'm not a big fan of the brand and the PfD is quite nice but nothing in any way unique or outstanding.  Money saved for my Harlow order!  I have now seen the afterparty polish by Nailed It and won't be getting that one.  So H&C/PPU/maybe RC for Lollipop Posse/Garden Path/new Nailed It collection... 
Still not a cheap month!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2021)

My latest mani is Pahlish Rum Runner Hibiscus:


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Pahlish Rum Runner Hibiscus:
> View attachment 69520
> View attachment 69521
> View attachment 69519


That's really pretty. I think I've worn mine already.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2021)

The last package has finally arrived at Stackry (took FedEx a whole week ffs!), so I've requested consolidation. 2 packages only just reached the 45 day mark and one is at 48, so hopefully there won't be much extra to pay.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 1, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> The last package has finally arrived at Stackry (took FedEx a whole week ffs!), so I've requested consolidation. 2 packages only just reached the 45 day mark and one is at 48, so hopefully there won't be much extra to pay.


Good news!  Should only be pennies I think.  My GLLs are meant to ship by tomorrow, nothing yet though.  And nothing from Illyrian.
Just checked out my three PPUs from UK site.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good news!  Should only be pennies I think.  My GLLs are meant to ship by tomorrow, nothing yet though.  And nothing from Illyrian.
> Just checked out my three PPUs from UK site.


Oh I forgot it was PPU day. The Afterparty preorder starts tomorrow at RC, must remember that.

I just realised I have Straight Floatin' from Lollipop Posse if you want to add it for swap.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2021)

Well that was quick! I consolidated and paid for my shipment, and I've already got a tracking number. Apparently due to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 2, 2021)

Forgot to say I had a $10 referral bonus at Stackry, so that helped a little with the cost. 
Also, I won $10 from Femme Fatale, so that went towards my order (I bought the whole set). 
Just ordered the PfD and BKL from RC. Sadly no discounts there.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 6, 2021)

My Stackry delivery was a day late, but it arrived first thing this morning, so that's not too bad. Here are the polishes I got (Midnight was helping):




I also got these from Emily de Molly. So pretty!




My PPU UK order came yesterday:




I have loads of manis to show, but I've been really busy (and quite stressed), so not had time to crop them. Maybe at the weekend.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Forgot to say I had a $10 referral bonus at Stackry, so that helped a little with the cost.
> Also, I won $10 from Femme Fatale, so that went towards my order (I bought the whole set).
> Just ordered the PfD and BKL from RC. Sadly no discounts there.


Yay for many discounts!  The FFs are actually really nice - I was tempted for the first time since stopping buying the brand.   Sorry I've not been around - usually I get a ping when someone posts on here, but nothing's come in since I was last on the forum, yet I see posts!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry delivery was a day late, but it arrived first thing this morning, so that's not too bad. Here are the polishes I got (Midnight was helping):
> 
> View attachment 69537
> 
> ...


Wow, what a lot of pretty things!  The turquoise Tonic stands out in your big pic I must admit.  Is it from the latest release?  Your EdM tools are dead cool!  And your PPU order is really nice too.  I'm surprised at how pretty the PfD topper is, it might be on my next swaplist!!!  Midnight is sooo cute, might also be on my next swaplist...
How is Max doing?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

Yesterday I initiated a Paypal claim for Illyrian with a contact to seller via them, I'll give it a couple of days before I escalate but I fear that my Illyrian days are over, so sad but what an annoyance I won't have in my life any more.  GLL messed me about a bit as well, they said "next Friday" when I asked when they were shipping, I left it till the weekend and asked if they'd shipped, cheeky sod said she already told me - next Friday!  So it looks like I'll have storage charges, hopefully low though as I got the notice yesterday.  Grrrr.  
I haven't bought anything since my Harlow order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

And here's my latest mani - Nails Inc Orchard St, topped with Nails Inc Silver Caviar:





Not the most exciting, and it's nicer in bright light when the caviar adds a lot of shine.  But the topcoat weirdly made the mani duller than without it, so I had to add G&G on top!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yesterday I initiated a Paypal claim for Illyrian with a contact to seller via them, I'll give it a couple of days before I escalate but I fear that my Illyrian days are over, so sad but what an annoyance I won't have in my life any more.  GLL messed me about a bit as well, they said "next Friday" when I asked when they were shipping, I left it till the weekend and asked if they'd shipped, cheeky sod said she already told me - next Friday!  So it looks like I'll have storage charges, hopefully low though as I got the notice yesterday.  Grrrr.
> I haven't bought anything since my Harlow order.


Wow, that's a gross response. These brand owners should be aware of what their international customers are facing in dealing with forwarding companies.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay for many discounts!  The FFs are actually really nice - I was tempted for the first time since stopping buying the brand.   Sorry I've not been around - usually I get a ping when someone posts on here, but nothing's come in since I was last on the forum, yet I see posts!


I've been really busy, so not been on here much either. I'll try to post some mani pictures soon. Currently listing stuff on Depop, my finances are in a dire state.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Wow, what a lot of pretty things!  The turquoise Tonic stands out in your big pic I must admit.  Is it from the latest release?  Your EdM tools are dead cool!  And your PPU order is really nice too.  I'm surprised at how pretty the PfD topper is, it might be on my next swaplist!!!  Midnight is sooo cute, might also be on my next swaplist...
> How is Max doing?



Yes, it's Agua Fina. 

I'm happy for you to add the PfD topper on your swaplist, however the cat isn't going anywhere. 

Max is well. There hasn't been a huge improvement, but he is stronger, last night he ran all over the garden because there was a fox outside. Still walking on his knuckles, but he doesn't seem to mind. The vet says it might be neurological as his spine was broken and his spinal cord got stretched. But he's happy and he's not in pain, so if this is as good as it gets, well, perhaps we'll fix him up with some wheels. But he can get around fine at home by shuffling and walking/hobbling.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yesterday I initiated a Paypal claim for Illyrian with a contact to seller via them, I'll give it a couple of days before I escalate but I fear that my Illyrian days are over, so sad but what an annoyance I won't have in my life any more.  GLL messed me about a bit as well, they said "next Friday" when I asked when they were shipping, I left it till the weekend and asked if they'd shipped, cheeky sod said she already told me - next Friday!  So it looks like I'll have storage charges, hopefully low though as I got the notice yesterday.  Grrrr.
> I haven't bought anything since my Harlow order.


Well, what can you do. It's disappointing, but you need to get your money back and she needs to sort her shit out. 

Ugh, that's so annoying from GLL. I did say it before, there's something that bothers me about that woman, I really don't like her. I don't really buy from her, I think I last did well over a year ago. Her polishes are nice though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's my latest mani - Nails Inc Orchard St, topped with Nails Inc Silver Caviar:
> View attachment 69542
> View attachment 69541
> View attachment 69540
> ...


This is very nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Yes, it's Agua Fina.
> 
> I'm happy for you to add the PfD topper on your swaplist, however the cat isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Max is well. There hasn't been a huge improvement, but he is stronger, last night he ran all over the garden because there was a fox outside. Still walking on his knuckles, but he doesn't seem to mind. The vet says it might be neurological as his spine was broken and his spinal cord got stretched. But he's happy and he's not in pain, so if this is as good as it gets, well, perhaps we'll fix him up with some wheels. But he can get around fine at home by shuffling and walking/hobbling.


Thanks!  I'll cross Midnight off and add the Tonic instead lol.
So cool that Max is happy and not in pain xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Well, what can you do. It's disappointing, but you need to get your money back and she needs to sort her shit out.
> 
> Ugh, that's so annoying from GLL. I did say it before, there's something that bothers me about that woman, I really don't like her. I don't really buy from her, I think I last did well over a year ago. Her polishes are nice though.


I gave Vanessa every chance to sort this, all her crap in the past has never meant I didn't get what I paid for, this is different.  Hoping Paypal can sort me out.  
This is the first time I've had contact from GLL, so no history of disliking her, it just seemed a bit off.  I do like the polishes, not writing this brand off yet!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 9, 2021)

boschicka said:


> Wow, that's a gross response. These brand owners should be aware of what their international customers are facing in dealing with forwarding companies.


Thanks Boschika, many of these makers are all about themselves, customer service isn't a priority I find.  I wonder if all these small creaive businesses are the same, or is it just nail polish???


----------



## boschicka (Jul 9, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Boschika, many of these makers are all about themselves, customer service isn't a priority I find.  I wonder if all these small creaive businesses are the same, or is it just nail polish???


Yes, I often wonder the same. This hobby does seem to attract unstable individuals.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 10, 2021)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I often wonder the same. This hobby does seem to attract unstable individuals.


Maybe it's the chemicals!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 10, 2021)

I've managed to crop a few pictures, there are so many! First up is Polished for Days 2017. This was quite nice. 










Next is Femme Fatale The Overlook with Glam Polish Case Full of Magical Creatures on the accents.







This is Lilypad Lacquer Unicorn Pearls topped with Tonic Polish Starlit Dawn on the accents. The Lilypad was pretty awful, hard to apply and it chipped very quickly.










Finally (for now) Zoya Hope with Femme Fatale Iolite Streams on the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2021)

Some more manis! First is Girly Bits Seaspark. I have a matching T-shirt to go with it!










Next is Different Dimension Challenger. Not the best pictures as I forgot to take any until it was time to take Max to the physio appointment (ex usually takes him, but he was away with my middle child that week) and it was raining, so I just took a few in the car. Also by then it started chipping. 










And this is Illamasqua Poke with Glam Polish Foolish Mortals. I really loved this mani and it lasted so well, I actually kept it on for 3 days instead of my usual 2.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2021)

Are you buying from HHC? I've ordered the Different Dimension and Girly Bits. Should hopefully arrive not in time for the next Stackry dump. I don't have anything in my box currently, but last month's HHC and Project Artistry are going there. Not sure what else I'll add since it would be a bit pricey to ship only 5 polishes. Oh well, I'm sure there will be launches I'm interested in before the end of August.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I've managed to crop a few pictures, there are so many! First up is Polished for Days 2017. This was quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 69549
> 
> ...


These are all nice, like the PfD and love both the pink and purple manis!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Some more manis! First is Girly Bits Seaspark. I have a matching T-shirt to go with it!
> 
> View attachment 69559
> 
> ...


Also really nice, the GB isn't my usual colour but I love it, and matching T!  And I adore Foolish Mortals, which I do own!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Are you buying from HHC? I've ordered the Different Dimension and Girly Bits. Should hopefully arrive not in time for the next Stackry dump. I don't have anything in my box currently, but last month's HHC and Project Artistry are going there. Not sure what else I'll add since it would be a bit pricey to ship only 5 polishes. Oh well, I'm sure there will be launches I'm interested in before the end of August.


No, nothing that I care enough about to actually buy this time.  The DD and GB are both very pretty though, I can see why you went for them.  My GLLs are still in pre-shipment status after 8 days, at this rate I'm going to get storage charges AND have a new box started when they finally arrive - it's so infuriating, thought all this hassle would be over now Illyrian is history, but no, here we go again.  How hard is it to get two nail polishes to a bloody post office???


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 14, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> No, nothing that I care enough about to actually buy this time.  The DD and GB are both very pretty though, I can see why you went for them.  My GLLs are still in pre-shipment status after 8 days, at this rate I'm going to get storage charges AND have a new box started when they finally arrive - it's so infuriating, thought all this hassle would be over now Illyrian is history, but no, here we go again.  How hard is it to get two nail polishes to a bloody post office???


That's so annoying. Don't these makers realise that first impressions matter and they might not get your business again if they don't deliver? On that note, any news on your Illyrian refund? I can't believe her shop is still open and taking orders (although I do wonder if anyone is ordering).


----------



## boschicka (Jul 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's so annoying. Don't these makers realise that first impressions matter and they might not get your business again if they don't deliver? On that note, any news on your Illyrian refund? I can't believe her shop is still open and taking orders (although I do wonder if anyone is ordering).


Amen!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 15, 2021)

We have the decorator in at the moment (painting the hallway, landings and staircase that we didn't get around to doing after the extension was done due to Covid), and my youngest and Max have gone over to his Dad's, so I have a bit more time on my hands. I've managed to finally sort out all my new polish purchases and enter them in the spreadsheet, and I've cropped some more mani pictures! 

First up is Fair Maiden Zero Gravity. I liked this a lot. 













Next is It Etait Un Vernis Pleased to Sweet You topped with Lacquerlicious Tinsicle on the accents.










This is Sally Hansen White Ruby (2013 untried, over black) with LynB Designs Let That Shitake Go on the accents. Sometimes I wonder if I should just chuck out (or try to sell) these Sally Hansen polishes, most of them don't look great and/or dry really slowly. I did like the LynB though.










The downside of having the decorator here is that he starts at 7.30! I normally get up around 8.45 nowadays, so this is a shock to the system. Bring on the weekend!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> That's so annoying. Don't these makers realise that first impressions matter and they might not get your business again if they don't deliver? On that note, any news on your Illyrian refund? I can't believe her shop is still open and taking orders (although I do wonder if anyone is ordering).


I heard nothing so I escalated yesterday.  The open shop is concerning I agree.  GLL are at least now moving and will arrive Tuesday according to UPS so at least that's within the 60 days.  It's much slower than I expected when I ordered though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> We have the decorator in at the moment (painting the hallway, landings and staircase that we didn't get around to doing after the extension was done due to Covid), and my youngest and Max have gone over to his Dad's, so I have a bit more time on my hands. I've managed to finally sort out all my new polish purchases and enter them in the spreadsheet, and I've cropped some more mani pictures!
> 
> First up is Fair Maiden Zero Gravity. I liked this a lot.
> 
> ...


Yay for some me time, boo for early starts!  I have to go back to he office 2 days a week from September, hose 7am starts are gonna kill me 
All of your manis are very cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2021)

Here's my new mani, Illyrian Crushed:


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I heard nothing so I escalated yesterday.  The open shop is concerning I agree.  GLL are at least now moving and will arrive Tuesday according to UPS so at least that's within the 60 days.  It's much slower than I expected when I ordered though.


I'm sure you'll get your money back.

Good(ish) news about GLL.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay for some me time, boo for early starts!  I have to go back to he office 2 days a week from September, hose 7am starts are gonna kill me
> All of your manis are very cute!


Yeah, I'm not a morning person either. I was dreading September as my middle one was going to start college again, but now they're* not sure, so I'm guessing not too much will change from September, unless my eldest has to start going into uni. But with the case numbers riding again, I don't think that will happen. (*My middle one now identifies as non-binary, so I'm not using my daughter/she/her anymore. Just in case you were wondering.)


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Here's my new mani, Illyrian Crushed:
> View attachment 69586
> View attachment 69587
> View attachment 69585


This is really pretty. I was wearing an Illyrian too, just took it off. Will post mani pictures again soon, but I didn't have time this weekend as my youngest was back from his Dad's, and we spent quite a lot of time playing together which was nice. He's gone back, the decorator is expected to be here all week, so no home schooling again this week.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 19, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I'm not a morning person either. I was dreading September as my middle one was going to start college again, but now they're* not sure, so I'm guessing not too much will change from September, unless my eldest has to start going into uni. But with the case numbers riding again, I don't think that will happen. (*My middle one now identifies as non-binary, so I'm not using my daughter/she/her anymore. Just in case you were wondering.)


I hope you're right about Unis but as you know I work for one and they are DESPERATE to get the students back in.  All will be different mind you, hope your son's is more sensible.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I hope you're right about Unis but as you know I work for one and they are DESPERATE to get the students back in.  All will be different mind you, hope your son's is more sensible.


I don't know, he literally only had to go in a handful of times all year. At least he'll be double jabbed by the autumn, so less of a worry - hopefully. 

That said, today is "freedom day" and I'm staying at home, thank you very much. I really don't fancy going out among the maskless masses. Also it's really hot again today.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2021)

Some mani pictures. As I said before, I feel a bit meh about nail polish at the moment and can't be bothered to put in the effort to match up polishes. I do occasionally, but most of my recent manis have been single colours. I know most people do this, but I always tried to pair them up for fun and to try and use more polishes, but I just don't have the energy at the moment. Meh.

Anyway, first mani is Pahlish Vulcanix Underground topped with Glam Polish Arcana Dark on the accents. I liked them both, but the Glam wasn't as close to the Pahlish as I initially thought.










Next is KBShimmer We Make Your Dreams Come Blue. It's really pretty.










This is Emily de Molly Reflected Glory I really like this polish, it looks so different in the sun than in the shade.










I also did my toes, with Emily de Molly Leave It to Me. It's okay, looked better in the bottle, supposed to have silver glitter in it, but it's very sparse.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2021)

Have you seen the new Glams? What do you think? I think I'll pass. I don't care for the trio at all, and although I like a few shades from the Star Wars collection (haven't we had enough of Star Wars polishes already?!), I feel like they look very similar to others I have. But that's good, money saved.

My PPU rewind polishes are coming from RC already, looking forward to those. I hope PfD Kiki is as nice as people say, there's such a big vibe about it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 21, 2021)

Did you get the email from EP? She's closing at the end of the month due to health issues. 20% off orders with the coffee THANK YOU. I ordered Ditto and Theatrical Rose. I was going to get Frozen too, but it's sold out already. Oh well.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Some mani pictures. As I said before, I feel a bit meh about nail polish at the moment and can't be bothered to put in the effort to match up polishes. I do occasionally, but most of my recent manis have been single colours. I know most people do this, but I always tried to pair them up for fun and to try and use more polishes, but I just don't have the energy at the moment. Meh.
> 
> Anyway, first mani is Pahlish Vulcanix Underground topped with Glam Polish Arcana Dark on the accents. I liked them both, but the Glam wasn't as close to the Pahlish as I initially thought.
> 
> ...


These are all so pretty, especially the first two, love the Pahlish!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Have you seen the new Glams? What do you think? I think I'll pass. I don't care for the trio at all, and although I like a few shades from the Star Wars collection (haven't we had enough of Star Wars polishes already?!), I feel like they look very similar to others I have. But that's good, money saved.
> 
> My PPU rewind polishes are coming from RC already, looking forward to those. I hope PfD Kiki is as nice as people say, there's such a big vibe about it.


I'm not immediately taken with the Glams, definitely not the Trio (I had hoped they'd be cute given the inspo but they're not!).  I'm not drawn to the others either, they look OK at first glance but nothing has stood out to me - maybe when I see better swatches I'll be tempted, but not so far.  I was hoping to add to my solitary polish on order, might still look at the toppers trio from a couple of months ago if nothing else leaps out.
Hope you love your PPUs!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 22, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Did you get the email from EP? She's closing at the end of the month due to health issues. 20% off orders with the coffee THANK YOU. I ordered Ditto and Theatrical Rose. I was going to get Frozen too, but it's sold out already. Oh well.


I got the email and ignored it haha!  When I saw your post I popped over, most sold out anyway, a couple of available glitters and a couple of holos I quite like...  I just consolidated Stackry but I now fancy the new Sparkle & Shine box which only ships to US and Canada, it's all a bit annoying as I didn't want to start another Stackry when this one's literally just finished.  Now thinking about getting the EPs as well just to justify it!!!  FTLOP could make it more worthwhile but as always it's left to the last minute to release details on that, so no idea what to do at the moment!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got the email and ignored it haha!  When I saw your post I popped over, most sold out anyway, a couple of available glitters and a couple of holos I quite like...  I just consolidated Stackry but I now fancy the new Sparkle & Shine box which only ships to US and Canada, it's all a bit annoying as I didn't want to start another Stackry when this one's literally just finished.  Now thinking about getting the EPs as well just to justify it!!!  FTLOP could make it more worthwhile but as always it's left to the last minute to release details on that, so no idea what to do at the moment!


They did sell out pretty quickly. Either she didn't have much in stock, or a lot of people wanted to grab things they didn't want to buy at full price. 

I quite like the look of the S&S box, let me know if you get it please, I might ask for a decant or two.

Lol, I just noticed my phone corrected "code" to "coffee" last night. In my defence, it was very late and I've been getting up at 7.20 every morning and haven't been sleeping well due to the heat. I'm sure you understood what I meant though. But today I very much need some coffee, iced preferably. Ugh, I hate this weather.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 22, 2021)

Did you order from EP in the end? Everything is sold out now.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2021)

Got my PPU rewind polishes. The PfD is very nice, but the BKL is stunning! 




Finally it's a bit cooler here. Phew!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order from EP in the end? Everything is sold out now.


No, I missed out but not bothered!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Got my PPU rewind polishes. The PfD is very nice, but the BKL is stunning!
> 
> View attachment 69600
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 26, 2021)

Paypal refunded my Illyrian order today.  Celebrated by buying the Sparkle & Shine box and two more Lacquered UP polishes.  I like at least one of the new Wildflowers as well, so might order something from them direct instead of via H&C.  Hoping that when FTLOP comes out it will be one I want!  I don't want to end up with about 6 polishes in there, but I do admit I have a long-suppressed urge for another Lemming order at some point so that could be a plan B!!!  Hopefully I haven't been too silly!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 26, 2021)

I have a few manis to show. First is Sally Hansen Ruby Sapphire (2013 untried, over black) with Illyrian Rainbow Mermaid on the accents. The SH was nice, and really loved the Illyrian. 










Next is another Illyrian, The Hot Box. I really liked this too.













Colors by Llarowe Sparkles Are a Girl's Best Friend topped with Nails Inc St George's Square on the accents. It was my oldest untried CbL, wasn't too keen on it tbh,it's a bit meh. I did like the topper though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Paypal refunded my Illyrian order today.  Celebrated by buying the Sparkle & Shine box and two more Lacquered UP polishes.  I like at least one of the new Wildflowers as well, so might order something from them direct instead of via H&C.  Hoping that when FTLOP comes out it will be one I want!  I don't want to end up with about 6 polishes in there, but I do admit I have a long-suppressed urge for another Lemming order at some point so that could be a plan B!!!  Hopefully I haven't been too silly!



Good news about the refund. I do wonder what's actually going on with her. I mean there were delays and unresponsiveness in the past, but this is nothing like before.

My Stackry box only has 3 polishes in it at the moment and 4 not yet shipped, but I don't have to empty mine until late August, so I'm sure I'll order something else to make it worthwhile. Also my eldest ordered a couple of plushies from the US, so there's that too.

I just saw a sneak of the FTLOP box, but only the bottoms. The theme is The Mandelorian and one polish looks green and one blue. The guest might be Quixotic, but not sure yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 28, 2021)

So Illyrian has closed and apparently hasn't been in business since May. I wonder how many outstanding orders she has. Oh well, good riddance!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few manis to show. First is Sally Hansen Ruby Sapphire (2013 untried, over black) with Illyrian Rainbow Mermaid on the accents. The SH was nice, and really loved the Illyrian.
> 
> View attachment 69601
> 
> ...


I love all of these, except maybe the CbL which is nice enough but not special.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Good news about the refund. I do wonder what's actually going on with her. I mean there were delays and unresponsiveness in the past, but this is nothing like before.
> 
> My Stackry box only has 3 polishes in it at the moment and 4 not yet shipped, but I don't have to empty mine until late August, so I'm sure I'll order something else to make it worthwhile. Also my eldest ordered a couple of plushies from the US, so there's that too.
> 
> I just saw a sneak of the FTLOP box, but only the bottoms. The theme is The Mandelorian and one polish looks green and one blue. The guest might be Quixotic, but not sure yet.


Thanks!  Still undecided what I'll add to Stackry myself!  
I swear FTLOP previews get later every month, still nothing on Instagram, the them and your brief guesswork aren't filling me with desire though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> So Illyrian has closed and apparently hasn't been in business since May. I wonder how many outstanding orders she has. Oh well, good riddance!
> 
> View attachment 69614


I'm kind of mixed feelings about this.  Still my favourite brand, kind of sad there won't be more, a little worried about V.  BUT what a crap way to run a business, part of me is glad there won't be more so I don't miss out on things I want due to trust issues.  Ludicrous she says at the end of JULY that she stopped trading in MAY with the shop open to rip people off all that extra time.  I'm glad I went for my refund when I did, I gave her every chance to sort out my order but from the looks of it this was never going to happen.  
Oh well, all things must pass I guess - but Illyrian and EP in one week, both previous obsessions of mine, feels like something momentous!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!  Still undecided what I'll add to Stackry myself!
> I swear FTLOP previews get later every month, still nothing on Instagram, the them and your brief guesswork aren't filling me with desire though!


This was posted in the FTLOP group. The blue is Quixotic, then Pahlish and the green is PfD. I like the Pahlish, but I'm pretty sure I'll pass.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm kind of mixed feelings about this.  Still my favourite brand, kind of sad there won't be more, a little worried about V.  BUT what a crap way to run a business, part of me is glad there won't be more so I don't miss out on things I want due to trust issues.  Ludicrous she says at the end of JULY that she stopped trading in MAY with the shop open to rip people off all that extra time.  I'm glad I went for my refund when I did, I gave her every chance to sort out my order but from the looks of it this was never going to happen.
> Oh well, all things must pass I guess - but Illyrian and EP in one week, both previous obsessions of mine, feels like something momentous!


It would be sad if she hadn't behaved the way she did. Not just the disappearing and not fulfilling orders, but this whole closing retrospectively. I mean the shop was open just a few days ago! Wonder how much money she owes people. And yes, I hope she's okay, but tbh I don't care anymore. I live with someone with mental health issues and I've seen the struggles first hand, but it doesn't give you the right to rip people off. She should've closed the shop after the last orders, shipped them out and been done with it. Then people might go back to her if she decides to reopen in the future. After this, I doubt many would. 

You see EP announced they were closing, sold everything and is now shipping the orders. While I'm not that bothered about her closing either, at least hers hasn't left a bad taste in my mouth. 

Ah well, there are so many other brands out there, Wildflower and Nailed It seem to be pretty big on flakie bombs, I'm sure you'll find plenty to replace the Illyrian shaped hole with.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> This was posted in the FTLOP group. The blue is Quixotic, then Pahlish and the green is PfD. I like the Pahlish, but I'm pretty sure I'll pass.
> 
> View attachment 69615


I quite like these!  Quixotic and Pahlish more than PfD but I might succumb when I see more swatches.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> It would be sad if she hadn't behaved the way she did. Not just the disappearing and not fulfilling orders, but this whole closing retrospectively. I mean the shop was open just a few days ago! Wonder how much money she owes people. And yes, I hope she's okay, but tbh I don't care anymore. I live with someone with mental health issues and I've seen the struggles first hand, but it doesn't give you the right to rip people off. She should've closed the shop after the last orders, shipped them out and been done with it. Then people might go back to her if she decides to reopen in the future. After this, I doubt many would.
> 
> You see EP announced they were closing, sold everything and is now shipping the orders. While I'm not that bothered about her closing either, at least hers hasn't left a bad taste in my mouth.
> 
> Ah well, there are so many other brands out there, Wildflower and Nailed It seem to be pretty big on flakie bombs, I'm sure you'll find plenty to replace the Illyrian shaped hole with.


I can't disagree with any of this.
I am currently loving Nailed It and Wildflower are cool too, you are right, I will not be saving much money really!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 30, 2021)

I ended up buying one Glam, the one with the multicolour flakies. Luckily I don't like the new Femme Fatale polishes. I don't think I'll want many from PPU either. I remember liking a few when the makers' spoilers came out, but don't remember which ones. I'll check the shop when wishlisting starts. I like a few of the new Girly Bits, but can't be bothered to order right now. I told you, I seem to have gone off polishes, lol. Ah well, maybe I'll make a dent in my untrieds if I don't keep buying loads all the time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 30, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I ended up buying one Glam, the one with the multicolour flakies. Luckily I don't like the new Femme Fatale polishes. I don't think I'll want many from PPU either. I remember liking a few when the makers' spoilers came out, but don't remember which ones. I'll check the shop when wishlisting starts. I like a few of the new Girly Bits, but can't be bothered to order right now. I told you, I seem to have gone off polishes, lol. Ah well, maybe I'll make a dent in my untrieds if I don't keep buying loads all the time.


I bought 2 of the flakie toppers from a couple of releases ago to add to my one polish already ordered.  I've not been loving Glam so much lately, hope they're nice, I wouldn't have bought any of the three without that voucher I won.
Haven't seen any PPU yet, so no idea if I'll be buying.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2021)

So the Illyrian Facebook group has been archived. This way noone can post about unfulfilled orders. Hmm, why do I have a feeling that Vanessa has no intention of refunding people? This just makes things so much worse. Not responding because of health issues / family issues / whatever else is one thing, but to actively stop people from sharing their experiences and warning others is quite different. Makes me wonder if she ever really had any of the mental health / family issues she used as excuses?


----------



## boschicka (Jul 31, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> So the Illyrian Facebook group has been archived. This way noone can post about unfulfilled orders. Hmm, why do I have a feeling that Vanessa has no intention of refunding people? This just makes things so much worse. Not responding because of health issues / family issues / whatever else is one thing, but to actively stop people from sharing their experiences and warning others is quite different. Makes me wonder if she ever really had any of the mental health / family issues she used as excuses?


I agree it does seem odd. She's so destroyed by mental issues that she can't function....except to cover her tracks? I suppose it's possible relatives stepped in and said Enough, just shut it all down.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2021)

boschicka said:


> I agree it does seem odd. She's so destroyed by mental issues that she can't function....except to cover her tracks? I suppose it's possible relatives stepped in and said Enough, just shut it all down.


If that's the case, then those relatives should be refunding people.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> So the Illyrian Facebook group has been archived. This way noone can post about unfulfilled orders. Hmm, why do I have a feeling that Vanessa has no intention of refunding people? This just makes things so much worse. Not responding because of health issues / family issues / whatever else is one thing, but to actively stop people from sharing their experiences and warning others is quite different. Makes me wonder if she ever really had any of the mental health / family issues she used as excuses?


I'm a bit sad about that too, I was hoping to pick up some of the ones I missed in their for sale posts!  I don't imagine she's doing refunds, everyone is going to have to Paypal/CC claim as I did, otherwise she'd have refunded me since she closed in May.  Totally agree, people should be allowed to discuss this whole issue as well, it's not like she ever reads the page so it couldn't have made things any worse for her.   Her excuses were many and varied over the years, I'm beginning to doubt this one as well.  I think the world is well shot of Illyrian now that I've had time to think.  She made beautiful polishes, but the rest was pretty ugly, culminating in one last huge 3 month scam.  Not cool.  But I'll still wear my pretty polishes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 31, 2021)

boschicka said:


> I agree it does seem odd. She's so destroyed by mental issues that she can't function....except to cover her tracks? I suppose it's possible relatives stepped in and said Enough, just shut it all down.


If she wasn't in a straightjacket I'm sure she'd have been able to close her store a couple of months ago without too much effort.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm a bit sad about that too, I was hoping to pick up some of the ones I missed in their for sale posts!  I don't imagine she's doing refunds, everyone is going to have to Paypal/CC claim as I did, otherwise she'd have refunded me since she closed in May.  Totally agree, people should be allowed to discuss this whole issue as well, it's not like she ever reads the page so it couldn't have made things any worse for her.   Her excuses were many and varied over the years, I'm beginning to doubt this one as well.  I think the world is well shot of Illyrian now that I've had time to think.  She made beautiful polishes, but the rest was pretty ugly, culminating in one last huge 3 month scam.  Not cool.  *But I'll still wear my pretty polishes!*


And you absolutely should. You paid for them, they're yours. I don't understand when people say they're going to throw out or sell all their polishes from a brand that does something dodgy. If you like the polishes, you might as well use them, it's not going to benefit the maker any longer, you've already paid for them.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2021)

Here are some mani pictures, first is Enchanted Polish Dance of the Sugar Plum topped with Indigo Bananas Galactic Halo (holo) on the accents. 










Next is Polished for Days Little Sea Spies. This was so much prettier in real life (and sunshine), but here are the pictures anyway.










Finally this is Tonic Polish Necromantic. 










Oh and the decorator's finally finished. The early mornings were killing me. It looks really nice. We just need the new carpet done and it'll look even better.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 1, 2021)

I forgot to post this. The ex took Max to the park for the first time this week. He was so excited, didn't stop for a second. He only managed to take this picture of him which I think it's hilarious.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some mani pictures, first is Enchanted Polish Dance of the Sugar Plum topped with Indigo Bananas Galactic Halo (holo) on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 69621
> 
> ...


These are very nice - especially Little Sea Spies.
Yay for workmen finishing, must be nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I forgot to post this. The ex took Max to the park for the first time this week. He was so excited, didn't stop for a second. He only managed to take this picture of him which I think it's hilarious.
> 
> View attachment 69630


This picture is sooo happy!!!  Love the way Max looks in it, makes me smile a lot.  So happy for you and him that he's getting a bit of his old fun life back.  It's just gorgeous.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 5, 2021)

I know you're sick of the sight of it, but I'm wearing Blood Red Opal again this week, and I'm not bored with it yet.  The bottle is also still almost full, I think it might have some kind of spell of bottomless polish on it, there's barely a fill line!  But I love it, so that's actually a good thing...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 5, 2021)

Meant to add, decided against FTLOP after all - I like the PfD more than I thought, but the Pahlish is nowhere near as nice as I expected.  Do love the Quixotic a LOT but not buying three to get one.
I also think I've picked just three from PPU, the Nailed It, Lacquered UP and PfDs.  I'll probably Stackry them this time.  I've been tempted by an EdM order this week, resisted so far but the prices are good, just get to free US shipping and lots of pretty polishes...  the more I contemplate, the more tempted I am!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know you're sick of the sight of it, but I'm wearing Blood Red Opal again this week, and I'm not bored with it yet.  The bottle is also still almost full, I think it might have some kind of spell of bottomless polish on it, there's barely a fill line!  But I love it, so that's actually a good thing...
> View attachment 69636
> View attachment 69635


No, not at all. It's very pretty, if you love it, wear it.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Meant to add, decided against FTLOP after all - I like the PfD more than I thought, but the Pahlish is nowhere near as nice as I expected.  Do love the Quixotic a LOT but not buying three to get one.
> I also think I've picked just three from PPU, the Nailed It, Lacquered UP and PfDs.  I'll probably Stackry them this time.  I've been tempted by an EdM order this week, resisted so far but the prices are good, just get to free US shipping and lots of pretty polishes...  the more I contemplate, the more tempted I am!


I really like the Pahlish, but if you don't get the box, I'll live. Or if you do decide to buy it after all, I'll buy the Pahlish off you? Either way, I'm not that fussed. 

I just ordered from PPU, got the Pahlish, EDK and KBShimmer. I wasn't even sure I was going to order, but I do like those a lot, so decided to get them. I was contemplating the Nailed It too, so if you get it, I'll pop it on my swaplist.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 6, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I really like the Pahlish, but if you don't get the box, I'll live. Or if you do decide to buy it after all, I'll buy the Pahlish off you? Either way, I'm not that fussed.
> I just ordered from PPU, got the Pahlish, EDK and KBShimmer. I wasn't even sure I was going to order, but I do like those a lot, so decided to get them. I was contemplating the Nailed It too, so if you get it, I'll pop it on my swaplist.


Thanks for the offer but I'm definitely skipping FTLOP this time.
I just put my order in for PPU to Stackry, got the three I listed and you're welcome to put the Nailed It on your swaplist.  
I like your choices too, there were a few others I could have added to mine but I am trying to keep the numbers under control!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 6, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'm definitely skipping FTLOP this time.
> I just put my order in for PPU to Stackry, got the three I listed and you're welcome to put the Nailed It on your swaplist.
> I like your choices too, there were a few others I could have added to mine but I am trying to keep the numbers under control!


No, that's fair enough. I'm not that desperate for more polish, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi Anita, I was looking at the EdM site again and my order appears to be growing, I thought I'd check with you if you have any of these so I can cull and add to swap list instead!
Here We Go Again
It Never Ends
Hold Me Close
Raise the Stakes
Pushing My Luck
Rock Solid
Glances to Stares
Might Be a Scene
LE 264
Dreamscapes and Visions
Card Trick
Sea of Lies

Thanks!
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, I was looking at the EdM site again and my order appears to be growing, I thought I'd check with you if you have any of these so I can cull and add to swap list instead!
> Here We Go Again
> It Never Ends
> Hold Me Close
> ...


I have all of these except for Rock Solid and Dreamscapes and Visions (which I did contemplate getting, so if you get it, I might pop it on my swaplist).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2021)

I haven't posted any mani pictures in ages. I've been busy, stressed, tired and uninspired. I have managed to crop some pictures finally, so here are a few. First mani is Femme Fatale D-Qwon's Dance Moves. It was okay, but the formula and texture were a little odd.










Next is Tonic Polish Charlie with Polished for Days Lurkers. I really liked both of these polishes.










This is Dreamland I Love One Direction, Okay? from a recent PPU (May/June?). It's so glowy!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2021)

A few more manis. This is Femme Fatale Reliquary of Souls. Nothing special.







Next is Girly Bits Belly Jeans with Tonic Polish Winter Wonderland topped with ILNP Atlantis on the accents. Multichrome, holo, flakies, what's not to like?













I have more, but of course my son is asking for the computer. I'll try to post more later.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 15, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I haven't posted any mani pictures in ages. I've been busy, stressed, tired and uninspired. I have managed to crop some pictures finally, so here are a few. First mani is Femme Fatale D-Qwon's Dance Moves. It was okay, but the formula and texture were a little odd.
> 
> View attachment 69637
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you've been feeling low, hope things pick up soon 

These are very pretty manis!  Love the Tonic & PfD one (and I love Lurkers in particular, adored it when I wore it) and that Dreamland is such a pretty colour.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 15, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis. This is Femme Fatale Reliquary of Souls. Nothing special.
> 
> View attachment 69646
> 
> ...


These are also very nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 15, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have all of these except for Rock Solid and Dreamscapes and Visions (which I did contemplate getting, so if you get it, I might pop it on my swaplist).


Thanks Anita, I'll let you know if I pick up those EdMs, been a little spendy recently - I want a few from Polished Gamers box tonight, bought a few Shleees on Friday and also ordered a few polishes from Hypnotic (we'll see how much they end up costing me....).
My H&C turned up this week with no customs - yay!  
Also currently thinking about another RC order, I need to calm down on this soon, not yet decided but tempted!  I only "quite like" one of the new Nailed It polishes, but have another 10 items in my basket without breaking a sweat, need to sit on hands and make smart choices I think.  
I also got hacked last week, someone spent £3K on my credit card on Amazon, fortunately the card co have sorted it out, but it doesn't half make you think (and I had no cc for a few days!).  Worrying. I spent several days in a state of panic that I would be stuck with the debt.  Not fun.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 15, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, I'll let you know if I pick up those EdMs, been a little spendy recently - I want a few from Polished Gamers box tonight, bought a few Shleees on Friday and also ordered a few polishes from Hypnotic (we'll see how much they end up costing me....).
> My H&C turned up this week with no customs - yay!
> Also currently thinking about another RC order, I need to calm down on this soon, not yet decided but tempted!  I only "quite like" one of the new Nailed It polishes, but have another 10 items in my basket without breaking a sweat, need to sit on hands and make smart choices I think.
> I also got hacked last week, someone spent £3K on my credit card on Amazon, fortunately the card co have sorted it out, but it doesn't half make you think (and I had no cc for a few days!).  Worrying. I spent several days in a state of panic that I would be stuck with the debt.  Not fun.


Oh no, that's terrible! We once had our card cloned and they spent several grand on it, but the credit card company sorted it out. I also had to cancel my card last month because there was a dodgy activity on it, but it was only one thing for $20 or so. It is very annoying, but luckily credit card companies sort things out. 

Spendy is my middle name, lol, although I've not actually bought many polishes lately, but I did buy other stuff. I got 2 polishes from HHC on Friday, but that's all. I think I have 7 polishes in Stackry and probably won't have more now until I have to empty it, but there is other stuff.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2021)

What did you get from the PGB? I saw Alchemy post about their polish on Facebook and it's really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 16, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> What did you get from the PGB? I saw Alchemy post about their polish on Facebook and it's really pretty.


I nearly got that one, but in the end went with Atomic, EDK (both of them) and Paint It Pretty (new brand to me).


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2021)

A few more manis, first is Emily de Molly Warm Seas Rising with Different Dimension Aquila on the accents.










Next is Enchanted Polish Castle on a Cloud (2013 untried) topped with Esmaltes da Kelly Pansie on the accents. I really like the EdK, it has some flakies as well as glitter and it's so pretty.







This is FUN Lacquer Blessing with Glam Polish Exquisite topped with Pahlish Realm of Eldritch on the accents. I really love the Pahlish, it's such a cool topper.










I also did my toes, probably for the last time this year. It's Femme Fatale Midnight Haze, one of the old holos, much prettier irl than the picture shows.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 16, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I nearly got that one, but in the end went with Atomic, EDK (both of them) and Paint It Pretty (new brand to me).



Nice choices! I also like the EDKs and PIP. I'm tempted by that Alchemy, might order it. I'll have a think.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 19, 2021)

I didn't buy the Alchemy after all, it wasn't worth $18 to me (with shipping and consolidation). Also Femme Fatale is releasing a 10-year-anniversary mega collection, so I have a feeling I will want a good few of those. And Tonic has sent some polishes to Cosmetic Sanctuary, and although there isn't a release date yet, it'll probably be fairly soon. 

I received my Glams today and yesterday (they almost never arrive all at once). I like them, but I'm a bit annoyed with Obi-Wan as I'm sure I have something from Glam with the same flakies already, probably from a Halloween collection. I haven't swatched it, but I need to check. I got sucked in by the flakies, but should've known they'd be similar to other polishes. I find most of her newer ones are variations of older ones. That said, I really like I'm Not That Innocent and Thumbelina.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis, first is Emily de Molly Warm Seas Rising with Different Dimension Aquila on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 69659
> 
> ...


Oo, nice manis!  I'd forgotten about how nice Blessing is, from back in the day when I bought my FUNs (and I've actually worn this one!).  The Pahlish is very cool too!  I never considered wearing the EP "Castles" on their own, only used as a topper myself, but they are really pretty either way!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't buy the Alchemy after all, it wasn't worth $18 to me (with shipping and consolidation). Also Femme Fatale is releasing a 10-year-anniversary mega collection, so I have a feeling I will want a good few of those. And Tonic has sent some polishes to Cosmetic Sanctuary, and although there isn't a release date yet, it'll probably be fairly soon.
> 
> I received my Glams today and yesterday (they almost never arrive all at once). I like them, but I'm a bit annoyed with Obi-Wan as I'm sure I have something from Glam with the same flakies already, probably from a Halloween collection. I haven't swatched it, but I need to check. I got sucked in by the flakies, but should've known they'd be similar to other polishes. I find most of her newer ones are variations of older ones. That said, I really like I'm Not That Innocent and Thumbelina.
> 
> ...


Cute order!  I didn't remember you'd ordered those toppers!  I'm Not That Innocent is a very intriguing polish, look forward to seeing it on you in a few years!!!  Yes, it's very annoying when you end up with things identical to what you had before, and it's so easy to do (especially if you have a "type" - red flakies anyone???).  
Speaking of red flakies...  are you ordering from the new collections?  There's one there I must have, doubt I'll get more than that though.  I bet you can guess which one floats my boat!
Don't blame you on the Alchemy, it's a lot when you add shipping and consolidation together for a single polish.  I'm probably going to skip the EdMs for the same reason, I was also looking at some EDKs but ended up with a big Lemming order instead.  I may go back to either nearer shipping time, but I've also got my eye on a few at RC so who knows...
At least my Stackry box now looks worthwhile (Sparkle & Shine box, 2 Lacquered UPs, 3 PPUs, 4 Polished Gamers, 12 Lemmings).  I can squeeze a few more in there but probably not too many if I want to keep the value low enough to avoid customs!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cute order!  I didn't remember you'd ordered those toppers!  I'm Not That Innocent is a very intriguing polish, look forward to seeing it on you in a few years!!!  Yes, it's very annoying when you end up with things identical to what you had before, and it's so easy to do (especially if you have a "type" - red flakies anyone???).
> Speaking of red flakies...  are you ordering from the new collections?  There's one there I must have, doubt I'll get more than that though.  I bet you can guess which one floats my boat!
> Don't blame you on the Alchemy, it's a lot when you add shipping and consolidation together for a single polish.  I'm probably going to skip the EdMs for the same reason, I was also looking at some EDKs but ended up with a big Lemming order instead.  I may go back to either nearer shipping time, but I've also got my eye on a few at RC so who knows...
> At least my Stackry box now looks worthwhile (Sparkle & Shine box, 2 Lacquered UPs, 3 PPUs, 4 Polished Gamers, 12 Lemmings).  I can squeeze a few more in there but probably not too many if I want to keep the value low enough to avoid customs!



I don't think I'll be ordering from Glam this time, but I do like the red one and the yellow/green one with the purple glitters from the Hocus Pocus collection. I'm guessing that's the red one you're after? If so, I'll put that on my swaplist instead. The other one is very unique, it's like I'm Not That Innocent with purple instead of pink. I don't think they'll be terribly limited, I'll probably get it next month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I don't think I'll be ordering from Glam this time, but I do like the red one and the yellow/green one with the purple glitters from the Hocus Pocus collection. I'm guessing that's the red one you're after? If so, I'll put that on my swaplist instead. The other one is very unique, it's like I'm Not That Innocent with purple instead of pink. I don't think they'll be terribly limited, I'll probably get it next month.


I answered this days ago, apparently the internet ate it!  
To recap - yes, red is the one, I'm a bit ... obvious?  Welcome to a decant!  And I hope you get the other next month.  It will be Halloween Horror Shop won't it???  Just this minute realised, I am guessing the red one will not be alone for long, which is good really!  This year I must bite the bullet and get in quick, the last two years I've slacked and missed stuff I wanted.  Though I only remember one polish from all those disappointments so not exactly a disaster!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 23, 2021)

And here's my latest mani, Illyrian Polish Blueberry:




The last picture is probably the most accurate, love this one though.  And it does get darker/bluer in different lighting.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I answered this days ago, apparently the internet ate it!
> To recap - yes, red is the one, I'm a bit ... obvious?  Welcome to a decant!  And I hope you get the other next month.  It will be Halloween Horror Shop won't it???  Just this minute realised, I am guessing the red one will not be alone for long, which is good really!  This year I must bite the bullet and get in quick, the last two years I've slacked and missed stuff I wanted.  Though I only remember one polish from all those disappointments so not exactly a disaster!


Not obvious, it's a very pretty polish, as I said, I really like it too. I think I might get the other one this month, the more swatches I see, the more I like it and really don't want to miss out on it. I guess I'll probably want a few of the Halloween ones too, I usually do.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's my latest mani, Illyrian Polish Blueberry:
> View attachment 69682
> View attachment 69683
> View attachment 69681
> ...


That's a pretty one!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2021)

A few of my latest manis, first is Emily de Molly Blur the Line. This was very thick, I had to thin it and even then it wasn't very easy to apply and it did chip quite quickly. Perhaps it needed more thinning. Very pretty though. 







Next is Emily de Molly Fixed Course with Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe (2013 untried) on the accents. 










This is Tonic Polish Fire Heart topped with Polished for Days Rainbow Scales on the accents. Both polishes are so pretty! Didn't actually go as well together as I thought, but never mind.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2021)

Got a few more manis, this is Polished for Days Hanaemi. Simple, but pretty.







Next is Different Dimension Mercury. I really liked this one too.










Finally, mycurrent mani (I've caught up!) is CrowsToes Celaeno (2013 untried) topped with Tonic Polish Down in Flames on the accents.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few of my latest manis, first is Emily de Molly Blur the Line. This was very thick, I had to thin it and even then it wasn't very easy to apply and it did chip quite quickly. Perhaps it needed more thinning. Very pretty though.
> 
> View attachment 69685
> 
> ...


These polishes are all really gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Got a few more manis, this is Polished for Days Hanaemi. Simple, but pretty.
> 
> View attachment 69694
> 
> ...


I like these too, especially Hanaemi.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 27, 2021)

Just ordered my one Glam, forgot to use the discount code (not worth a lot on a single polish, so I'll live!).  And one of the polishes from my last Glam delivery is missing - I've emailed, but I was meant to have three delivered, thought they would all be in the same package, only got a package of two though.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just ordered my one Glam, forgot to use the discount code (not worth a lot on a single polish, so I'll live!).  And one of the polishes from my last Glam delivery is missing - I've emailed, but I was meant to have three delivered, thought they would all be in the same package, only got a package of two though.


I ordered the one Glam I wanted too. Hope they send you the one you're missing.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 28, 2021)

In you haven't seen it yet, Fair Maiden is the guest maker for next month's FTLOP box and the theme is butterflies.




I'm pretty sure I'll be buying this box.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 28, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> In you haven't seen it yet, Fair Maiden is the guest maker for next month's FTLOP box and the theme is butterflies.
> 
> View attachment 69704
> 
> ...


Thanks Anita, I hadn't seen it - I only like one of these, so will be skipping this one.  The PfD is gorgeous though!  Bit gutted I don't like the other two.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2021)

Very underwhelmed by PPU this month.  I must have the Nailed It, but other than the DRK there's nothing else calling to me at all.  I may buy both or just the NI, not sure yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2021)

My latest mani is Nails Inc Maida Vale topped with Indigo Bananas SF35:



One of these polishes caused severe issues!  I went to bed about 10 hours after I completed the mani, and still woke up with crease lines all over them - had to add extra coats just to get these picctures.  Both are very old!  But it does look nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very underwhelmed by PPU this month.  I must have the Nailed It, but other than the DRK there's nothing else calling to me at all.  I may buy both or just the NI, not sure yet.


Me too. I have 7 on my wishlist, but I'm pretty sure I won't buy all of them. I'll most likely buy the Pahlish, EdM, DRK and Night Owl topper. I knew you would want the Nailed It, it's very you.   That said, most of the ones I want are purple, so who am I to talk?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My latest mani is Nails Inc Maida Vale topped with Indigo Bananas SF35:
> View attachment 69706
> View attachment 69705
> 
> One of these polishes caused severe issues!  I went to bed about 10 hours after I completed the mani, and still woke up with crease lines all over them - had to add extra coats just to get these picctures.  Both are very old!  But it does look nice.


It looks nice, but I really hate it when my polish crumples. I'd guess it's the Nails Ins, metallic polishes are prone to that.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 30, 2021)

I consolidated my Stackry package, just waiting for the e-mail, so I can pay for it. Not many polishes in there, but plenty of other things, so once again it won't be cheap. I just hope it won't get caught in customs, so at least I don't have to fork out on that too.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> It looks nice, but I really hate it when my polish crumples. I'd guess it's the Nails Ins, metallic polishes are prone to that.


Good to know, I hadn't realised that.  It's not a colour I'd normally pick, but somehow it feels nice and not as unflattering as I'd expected - and I'm sure that's all because I do like a good metallic finish, even if they do tend to be very brush-strokey (this one definitely was).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 30, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I consolidated my Stackry package, just waiting for the e-mail, so I can pay for it. Not many polishes in there, but plenty of other things, so once again it won't be cheap. I just hope it won't get caught in customs, so at least I don't have to fork out on that too.


Fingers crossed!  I'm now worried my Lemmings won't be there in time for consolidation time, I didn't suss that they have moved to a 4 week TAT during Covid, and I dithered, then was left waiting for a response to my queries for a couple of weeks, so I fear I'm starting a new box before the old one's consolidated.  I was also disappointed that I managed to miss all of the limited edition GLLs that I was after   - didn't realise the release date and all sold out.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 31, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Fingers crossed!  I'm now worried my Lemmings won't be there in time for consolidation time, I didn't suss that they have moved to a 4 week TAT during Covid, and I dithered, then was left waiting for a response to my queries for a couple of weeks, so I fear I'm starting a new box before the old one's consolidated.  I was also disappointed that I managed to miss all of the limited edition GLLs that I was after   - didn't realise the release date and all sold out.


Oh how annoying. I hate long TATs and limited releases. Nowadays I really don't feel like chasing brands that aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2021)

In the end I ordered the Pahlish, DRK, Fancy Gloss and Night Owl topper from PPU UK. Went back and forth on the Pahlish, hope I like it. 

FedEx got my hopes up again, they initially said my Stackry package would be delivered today, but it's been changed to tomorrow. This happened the last 2 times, I should've known. Still, 3 days is pretty fast. It did cost me a lot to ship, even though there are only 7 bottles of polish in there, but then there's a lot of other stuff, so fair enough.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2021)

My teeny tiny Stackry haul


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> In the end I ordered the Pahlish, DRK, Fancy Gloss and Night Owl topper from PPU UK. Went back and forth on the Pahlish, hope I like it.
> 
> FedEx got my hopes up again, they initially said my Stackry package would be delivered today, but it's been changed to tomorrow. This happened the last 2 times, I should've known. Still, 3 days is pretty fast. It did cost me a lot to ship, even though there are only 7 bottles of polish in there, but then there's a lot of other stuff, so fair enough.


I just got Nailed It.  Then bought more Nailed Its.  Then a few more Nailed Its.
Bit of a theme...
Picked up a few on eBay and did a RC order today for 3 of the new collection and a couple of other polishes (2 Lumen, 1 Cupcake).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My teeny tiny Stackry haul
> 
> View attachment 69724


Very cute (and very small!).  Love the red one, of course!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just got Nailed It.  Then bought more Nailed Its.  Then a few more Nailed Its.
> Bit of a theme...
> Picked up a few on eBay and did a RC order today for 3 of the new collection and a couple of other polishes (2 Lumen, 1 Cupcake).


So you like Nailed It then?!   I haven't bought anything since PPU, but Tonic has a new collection launching tonight at 1 am.  I like 6, but I'm not staying up, my middle one started college on Tuesday and I've had to get up at 6.45 almost every morning.  One of the polishes is extremely limited (due to possibly fading thermal pigment), but if the other 5 are still around when I wake up, I'll get those. I really really love one, but Girly Bits might be doing a pre-order, so if I miss out, hopefully I have a back up option. But I'm too tired to stay up.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2021)

I manage to crop a few pictures, so here are some manis. First is Femme Fatale Sand Verbena topped with Polished for Days Sugar Plum on the accents. Sand Verbena has a purple base, but the shimmer is so strong, it really only shows at certain angles, hence the last photo. 













Next is Colors by Llarowe Alternate Universe topped with Emily de Molly Past the Breakers on the accents. The CbL has strong yellow/green shimmer that my camera didn't pick up too well.










This is Illyrian Polish Amortentia topped with Claire's Summer Ball on the accents. Not my favourite Illyrian, it's a bit meh, although the green-ish shimmer is cool.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 10, 2021)

A few more... This is Emily de Molly Mind Powers topped with Nail Pattern Boldness Elderberry on the accents. 










And finally, Emily de Molly Goodie Two Shoes? topped with Polished for Days Supernova on the accents.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 11, 2021)

Well, I missed the 4 polishes I liked most, so decided not to bother with the remaining 2. She says she'll restock them in a little while, but I'm not holding my breath as she's been very absent and hasn't restocked anything from the past few collections (or at all really). Oh well, it's just polish.


----------



## AmbyH (Sep 11, 2021)

I love the that green-ish shimmer mani, looks so classy!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2021)

AmbyH said:


> I love the that green-ish shimmer mani, looks so classy!


Thanks!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> So you like Nailed It then?!   I haven't bought anything since PPU, but Tonic has a new collection launching tonight at 1 am.  I like 6, but I'm not staying up, my middle one started college on Tuesday and I've had to get up at 6.45 almost every morning.  One of the polishes is extremely limited (due to possibly fading thermal pigment), but if the other 5 are still around when I wake up, I'll get those. I really really love one, but Girly Bits might be doing a pre-order, so if I miss out, hopefully I have a back up option. But I'm too tired to stay up.


Which Tonics did you get?  I'm tempted by Sweet Tooth.
What is 6:45???


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I manage to crop a few pictures, so here are some manis. First is Femme Fatale Sand Verbena topped with Polished for Days Sugar Plum on the accents. Sand Verbena has a purple base, but the shimmer is so strong, it really only shows at certain angles, hence the last photo.
> 
> View attachment 69726
> 
> ...


Love the first two (last isn't my thing, even if it is Illyrian!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Well, I missed the 4 polishes I liked most, so decided not to bother with the remaining 2. She says she'll restock them in a little while, but I'm not holding my breath as she's been very absent and hasn't restocked anything from the past few collections (or at all really). Oh well, it's just polish.


That's a shame, I know you don't like RC but they had some of them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Which Tonics did you get?  I'm tempted by Sweet Tooth.
> What is 6:45???


Sorry, should have read further before posting!!!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 12, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few more... This is Emily de Molly Mind Powers topped with Nail Pattern Boldness Elderberry on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 69736
> 
> ...


These are also very cute


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a shame, I know you don't like RC but they had some of them.


Thanks for the heads up. True, I don't like RC, but I made an exception. I got Violet Gold (my absolute favourite), Sweet Tooth, Flash Lights, Firebird and Stellar. I also liked the pink thermal, but it was very limited and obviously isn't going to stockists. She did say she wasn't sure if the pigment might be unstable, so not worth the gamble anyway. Maybe she'll remake it with a more stable pigment in the future.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 12, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Which Tonics did you get?  I'm tempted by Sweet Tooth.
> What is 6:45???


Luckily it's only 3 times a week, they don't have to go in on Mondays at all, and Thursdays are a 11.30 start, so I can get up nearer my usual 8.30.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2021)

My small PPU order came last week. I really like them all. The EDK looks dull in the bottle, but it's a magnetic, it's actually really pretty when magnetised.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 13, 2021)

Did you see the Glam sneak preview? I don't think I'll be buying many polishes from the Halloween collection. Based on the bottle shot macros, I may be interested in 4 or 5. 

Also, have you seen the PfD sneak? I like them on the whole, but the polishes are beginning to look a bit samey now. I'll still probably get 4 or 5 (not keen on the very bright orange one).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My small PPU order came last week. I really like them all. The EDK looks dull in the bottle, but it's a magnetic, it's actually really pretty when magnetised.
> 
> View attachment 69745


That's a cute little haul!  I bought a few of the new EDKs...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Did you see the Glam sneak preview? I don't think I'll be buying many polishes from the Halloween collection. Based on the bottle shot macros, I may be interested in 4 or 5.
> 
> Also, have you seen the PfD sneak? I like them on the whole, but the polishes are beginning to look a bit samey now. I'll still probably get 4 or 5 (not keen on the very bright orange one).


I had picked out about 4-6 myself, saw second image of them, and picked 4-6 from that too, will not finalise decisions until I've seen more swatches.  I'm a bit disappointed, too much glitter in recent Glams and this is the same.  Don't like the trio either.  
I like about 3 of the new PfDs, probably get them on Black Friday.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I had picked out about 4-6 myself, saw second image of them, and picked 4-6 from that too, will not finalise decisions until I've seen more swatches.  I'm a bit disappointed, too much glitter in recent Glams and this is the same.  Don't like the trio either.
> I like about 3 of the new PfDs, probably get them on Black Friday.


After seeing the swatches, I don't think I want any of the Glams. Like you said, too many glitters and the rest is just meh or samey.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> After seeing the swatches, I don't think I want any of the Glams. Like you said, too many glitters and the rest is just meh or samey.


I think I'll get three of them now I've seen more pics.  (Witches of Eastwick, Blood & Black Lace, The Upside Down)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2021)

Finally got round to updating my mani and sorting out the pics - this week it's Illyrian topper Dynamite with a Laser Beam over black:



It's such a pretty topper, much nicer and more glowy than in these pics.
As an aside, I don't own a plain black polish, so I decided to do it over the closest thing I have, which is the holo CbL Black Gold, Texas Tea.  If I remember, when I wore this the holo was really subtle, so I thought it might work.  This time around, the holo was invisible, though I didn't move around light sources to check!  And it was soooo thin!  It covered really well in two coats but it was flooding everywhere, I hope the others haven't gone like that.  I'm now demoting it to be just undies for these nice toppers.  I can't see me wanting to wear it again.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think I'll get three of them now I've seen more pics.  (Witches of Eastwick, Blood & Black Lace, The Upside Down)



I had to look up which ones these are. I'm just so not into this collection. These are quite nice, but I just can't be bothered to order.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Finally got round to updating my mani and sorting out the pics - this week it's Illyrian topper Dynamite with a Laser Beam over black:
> View attachment 69765
> View attachment 69766
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is very pretty. And I agree about the CbL, when I used it, I was really disappointed how little holo there was in it. I don't remember it being that runny, but it could've been. I don't seem to have it anymore, I must have sold it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2021)

Some recent manis. First up is Tonic Polish Furple topped with Illyrian Spark on the accents. Spark is very thin, couldn't be bothered to use it alone.










Next is Femme Fatale Entwined in Dust topped with Femme Fatale The Secret Coinage on the accents.










This is Lilypad Lacquer Spring Bouquet topped with Polished for Days Seas the Day on the accents.










Will post some more in a bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2021)

Next mani is Tonic Polish Blanche. One of the good old Tonics. I like her new stuff too, but the old ones were the best imo.













This is Layla Misty Blush (2013 untried) topped with Glam Polish Much More to You Than Meets the Eye on the accents. I hated the Layla, it was awful to apply, wasn't that holo, chipped very quickly. The Glam was just meh. 










Finally this is Femme Fatale An Abandoned World. One of the older FFs and it's really nice and unique.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I had to look up which ones these are. I'm just so not into this collection. These are quite nice, but I just can't be bothered to order.


I remembered to order - I don't think they've been anywhere near as popular this time, very few sold out even this late on.  You were not alone!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Some recent manis. First up is Tonic Polish Furple topped with Illyrian Spark on the accents. Spark is very thin, couldn't be bothered to use it alone.
> 
> View attachment 69767
> 
> ...


These are nice, I particularly like the first one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Next mani is Tonic Polish Blanche. One of the good old Tonics. I like her new stuff too, but the old ones were the best imo.
> 
> View attachment 69776
> 
> ...


I like all of these - especially the Tonic, but even the Layla!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2021)

I ordered a few extra Lemmings so had to consolidate without them as they were on pre-order, so my delivery will be very small (but it still cost $99 - I was a bit shocked for just 16 polishes). 
I was looking at PPU last night, probably going for Lacquered U.P (depending on swatches!), Nailed It! and Lemming.  A few others are quite nice but I've very much overspent recently, I also have a basket on RC I'm trying to resist.  Haven't sold much on eBay for a while to fund all these RC pre-orders!  And I will probably be wanting the next Nailed It! collection, so need to keep funds for that one.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I remembered to order - I don't think they've been anywhere near as popular this time, very few sold out even this late on.  You were not alone!


Well done! Did you only get those 3 in the end? Yeah, I had a look and I think one polish was gone, but I didn't order.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I ordered a few extra Lemmings so had to consolidate without them as they were on pre-order, so my delivery will be very small (but it still cost $99 - I was a bit shocked for just 16 polishes).
> I was looking at PPU last night, probably going for Lacquered U.P (depending on swatches!), Nailed It! and Lemming.  A few others are quite nice but I've very much overspent recently, I also have a basket on RC I'm trying to resist.  Haven't sold much on eBay for a while to fund all these RC pre-orders!  And I will probably be wanting the next Nailed It! collection, so need to keep funds for that one.



Ouch, that's a lot for 16 polishes! I did think it was more expensive than usual for me last time too. 

I like quite a few PPU polishes this month, possibly up to 10, although I'm not sure I'll order them all. I've also been quite spendy (isn't that always the case?), but I haven't bought many polishes. I did buy 2 older FTLOP polishes from a lady in one of the UK nail groups, one PfD and one Pahlish, I think they were both in the same box, the PfD is Glinda. I think it was the Wizard of Oz box from last year. She posted them today, hopefully they'll be here soon.

Speaking of the FTLOP box, she is very late this month, only posted a sneak yesterday. The guest is Baroness X. Not sure if I want the box yet, probably not, but will wait for swatches to decide.

I have quite a long list of EdMs now that I'd like, hope she has a good Black Friday sale. Same with PfD, although I don't want as many. Luckily I don't like the FF release for October, but then I did buy the entire birthday collection at the beginning of this month, so...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Ouch, that's a lot for 16 polishes! I did think it was more expensive than usual for me last time too.
> 
> I like quite a few PPU polishes this month, possibly up to 10, although I'm not sure I'll order them all. I've also been quite spendy (isn't that always the case?), but I haven't bought many polishes. I did buy 2 older FTLOP polishes from a lady in one of the UK nail groups, one PfD and one Pahlish, I think they were both in the same box, the PfD is Glinda. I think it was the Wizard of Oz box from last year. She posted them today, hopefully they'll be here soon.
> 
> ...


10's a lot!  
Glinda was very pretty, well done!
I haven't seen FTLOP yet, will see what I think.  
One of the polishes in my RC cart is EdM LE279, I had a couple of others in there too, so far I'm holding off though.  
I have about 14 PfDs I want at the moment, so a big Black Friday order for those is definitely on the cards!  Can't think of too much else I'll be going for though (at the moment!).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> 10's a lot!
> Glinda was very pretty, well done!
> I haven't seen FTLOP yet, will see what I think.
> One of the polishes in my RC cart is EdM LE279, I had a couple of others in there too, so far I'm holding off though.
> I have about 14 PfDs I want at the moment, so a big Black Friday order for those is definitely on the cards!  Can't think of too much else I'll be going for though (at the moment!).


LE279 is beautiful! I think I'm 3 releases behind with EdM, plus she has a Halloween trio coming out and I definitely want those. I might place a small order for those and the LE ones I like and leave the rest for BF. I have an open Stackry box with 5 polishes in it currently.

I haven't bought from the Fall collection and the previous one from PfD, so that's all I have at the moment, not sure how much discount will be on those at BF.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2021)

This is my current wishlist, plus I'd like the Polish Molish if it's going to be available.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2021)

Yeah, I probably shouldn't buy them all, but they are very pretty. I also like the Alchemy Lacquer, and a couple more from new brands, but I won't buy from makers I don't know.

I had a bit of time to crop some pictures, so here are my recent mani (and pedi!) pictures. First is Girly Bits Cross-eyed Bear topped with Pahlish Crystal Ice Caves on the accents. I really liked them both.













I did a pedi a couple of weeks ago since the weather was unseasonably warm (it's gone downhill now). I used Femme Fatale Luckdragon. It's much prettier irl.




Next is Polished for Days Ocean Breeze topped with Claire's Navy Pier on the accents. Gorgeous shifty glowy polish. Cue many pictures!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 28, 2021)

This is Lilypad Lacquer Throb with Tonic Polish I Had the Times Square of My Life on the accents. I really liked this mani.







Next is Illyrian Polish Darkness with Glam Polish Paranormal Activity on the accents. I really liked this mani too.










Finally, this is Different Dimension The Best is Yet to Come with Different Dimension Ship Happens on the accents. The Best is Yet to Come has a really pretty green-gold shimmer that my camera refused to pick up.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2021)

My little haul has arrived. The seller included a free polish too, it's quite nice. Glinda is so gorgeous though!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, I probably shouldn't buy them all, but they are very pretty. I also like the Alchemy Lacquer, and a couple more from new brands, but I won't buy from makers I don't know.
> 
> I had a bit of time to crop some pictures, so here are my recent mani (and pedi!) pictures. First is Girly Bits Cross-eyed Bear topped with Pahlish Crystal Ice Caves on the accents. I really liked them both.
> 
> ...


Love these, both the blues and the greens!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> This is Lilypad Lacquer Throb with Tonic Polish I Had the Times Square of My Life on the accents. I really liked this mani.
> 
> View attachment 69811
> 
> ...


Also very nice, especially the Glam and the glowy blue!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My little haul has arrived. The seller included a free polish too, it's quite nice. Glinda is so gorgeous though!
> 
> View attachment 69821


Very pretty I like Glinda too!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2021)

Saw first swatches of the Lacquered UP from PPU, think I might skip that one.
I'm not impressed with Stackry's work this time, it took them nearly a week to consolidate, and they left all the outer packaging in the box when they shipped (but ripped all the outer bubble mailers right across which makes them virtually unusable again).  No wonder it was so expensive for so few polishes, it wasn't any sort of attempt to make the package fit into a smaller box.  Fedex delivered a day earlier than scheduled though, so that's nice.
I've also FINALLY had a shipping notice from Hypnotic, I hope I don't end up with a big customs bill for those three polishes.  
Still holding back on the RC order!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 29, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Saw first swatches of the Lacquered UP from PPU, think I might skip that one.
> I'm not impressed with Stackry's work this time, it took them nearly a week to consolidate, and they left all the outer packaging in the box when they shipped (but ripped all the outer bubble mailers right across which makes them virtually unusable again).  No wonder it was so expensive for so few polishes, it wasn't any sort of attempt to make the package fit into a smaller box.  Fedex delivered a day earlier than scheduled though, so that's nice.
> I've also FINALLY had a shipping notice from Hypnotic, I hope I don't end up with a big customs bill for those three polishes.
> Still holding back on the RC order!


Sometimes they do that for me too, sometimes they take everything out, sometimes even from the bubble wrap! They also once put a perfume tester bottle with no cap standing up, but didn't use a tall enough box, so several sprays were missing from the bottle as the lid pressed on the nozzle, and the whole box stank. I mean it was a nice perfume, but I prefer it on me, not the box. When I tried to complain, they kept insisting that I fill in a claim form with FedEx. Told them several times it had nothing to do with FedEx, but them not using a tall enough box or not lying the bottle down, but didn't get anywhere. Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 30, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> This is my current wishlist, plus I'd like the Polish Molish if it's going to be available.
> 
> View attachment 69800



I ended up swapping the Different Dimension with the Alchemy. I was going to get the Polish Molish, but they never received it, so they said it'll be added to next month's shop.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 30, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I ended up swapping the Different Dimension with the Alchemy. I was going to get the Polish Molish, but they never received it, so they said it'll be added to next month's shop.


I like the Alchemy!  It was tempting me!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2021)

Ugh, they've now added the Polish Molish to the UK site. There's no order combining, so I've had to e-mail Annette RC to add it to my order. Hope she responds before it sells out. I refuse to pay postage on one polish when I already got free shipping.

What do you think of the FTLOP box? I like the PfD, but not going to buy the box as I don't really care for either of the other 2. I can't really afford it anyway, so that's that. 

Luckily I also don't want any of the new Femme Fatales. I have to put off ordering from EdM now, hopefully none of the LEs I like sell out before I can order.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, they've now added the Polish Molish to the UK site. There's no order combining, so I've had to e-mail Annette RC to add it to my order. Hope she responds before it sells out. I refuse to pay postage on one polish when I already got free shipping.
> 
> What do you think of the FTLOP box? I like the PfD, but not going to buy the box as I don't really care for either of the other 2. I can't really afford it anyway, so that's that.
> 
> Luckily I also don't want any of the new Femme Fatales. I have to put off ordering from EdM now, hopefully none of the LEs I like sell out before I can order.


Good luck with RC, I have my doubts though.
I only like the PfD in FTLOP so not going there.
Shame about the EdMs hope they still have them when you're ready.  I bought some Shleees yesterday, going to Stackry, hopefully to join my as yet unshipped Lemmings.  Got the two PPUs I wanted too, but to UK.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Good luck with RC, I have my doubts though.
> I only like the PfD in FTLOP so not going there.
> Shame about the EdMs hope they still have them when you're ready.  I bought some Shleees yesterday, going to Stackry, hopefully to join my as yet unshipped Lemmings.  Got the two PPUs I wanted too, but to UK.


It was fine, she responded pretty quickly and sent me an invoice. All good 

I'll live if I miss out on some of the EdMs. I've way overspent again, really embarrassed and annoyed now at my non-existent self control. 

Which PPUs did you get in the end?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> It was fine, she responded pretty quickly and sent me an invoice. All good
> 
> I'll live if I miss out on some of the EdMs. I've way overspent again, really embarrassed and annoyed now at my non-existent self control.
> 
> Which PPUs did you get in the end?


I'm shocked and pleasantly surprised!
I got Lemming and Nailed It.  
I feel you with the overspending, I have the same problem.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm shocked and pleasantly surprised!
> I got Lemming and Nailed It.
> I feel you with the overspending, I have the same problem.


So was I, lol!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2021)

God my brain has turned to mush.  So I was putting Shleees onto my spreadsheet - and noticed I had ordered a duplicate.  Messaged her to cancel that item.  Carried on with spreadsheet.  Found a second duplicate in the order.  Messaged her about that one as well, mentioning the first item to cancel as well.  Then realised on the second message I'd put the wrong name for the first cancellation along with the new one (I think - not on email, on store DM).  Sent her a third message correcting the second one!  I am so embarrassed, I've no idea if she'll cancel both the ones I don't want, one I don't want and one I want, none of them or all of them, and who can blame her if she gets annoyed with me?  All my own fault too, it's that stupid "must get before sell out" brainrush, I forgot to check the list.  Probably wouldn't have ordered at all if I hadn't wanted those two as well as the other three, I don't know what's going on with me.  Pathetic.  Serves me right if I have to pay to ship them from Stackry and I already have them.  Or get nothing.  Or whatever.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> God my brain has turned to mush.  So I was putting Shleees onto my spreadsheet - and noticed I had ordered a duplicate.  Messaged her to cancel that item.  Carried on with spreadsheet.  Found a second duplicate in the order.  Messaged her about that one as well, mentioning the first item to cancel as well.  Then realised on the second message I'd put the wrong name for the first cancellation along with the new one (I think - not on email, on store DM).  Sent her a third message correcting the second one!  I am so embarrassed, I've no idea if she'll cancel both the ones I don't want, one I don't want and one I want, none of them or all of them, and who can blame her if she gets annoyed with me?  All my own fault too, it's that stupid "must get before sell out" brainrush, I forgot to check the list.  Probably wouldn't have ordered at all if I hadn't wanted those two as well as the other three, I don't know what's going on with me.  Pathetic.  Serves me right if I have to pay to ship them from Stackry and I already have them.  Or get nothing.  Or whatever.Sorry, I had to laugh. Fingers crossed she'll cancel the right ones.


Sorry, I had to laugh. Hopefully she'll cancel the right ones.

I haven't bought a duplicates in ages, but I also haven't really ordered from anywhere other than PPU and Femme Fatale lately. FF never restocks, so no chance of ordering duplicates, same with PPU.

Oh, just remembered, Annette sent me an email after the Tonic preorder to say that one of the Girly Bits I also added to the order had oversold and asked if I wanted to swap it or get a refund. I replied and asked that since the Tonic preorder won't ship for a while, would she be getting any more Girly Bits, and if not, I'd like a refund. Haven't heard since.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, I had to laugh. Hopefully she'll cancel the right ones.
> 
> I haven't bought a duplicates in ages, but I also haven't really ordered from anywhere other than PPU and Femme Fatale lately. FF never restocks, so no chance of ordering duplicates, same with PPU.
> 
> Oh, just remembered, Annette sent me an email after the Tonic preorder to say that one of the Girly Bits I also added to the order had oversold and asked if I wanted to swap it or get a refund. I replied and asked that since the Tonic preorder won't ship for a while, would she be getting any more Girly Bits, and if not, I'd like a refund. Haven't heard since.


With RC, you often only find out when the order ships or even arrives!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2021)

So here's a load of out of focus and generally rubbish pics of last week's mani, Let's Get Fizzical by Nailed It!  (Are you singing the song now?):








I love this and as you can see it has many moods.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 2, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, I had to laugh. Hopefully she'll cancel the right ones.
> 
> I haven't bought a duplicates in ages, but I also haven't really ordered from anywhere other than PPU and Femme Fatale lately. FF never restocks, so no chance of ordering duplicates, same with PPU.
> 
> Oh, just remembered, Annette sent me an email after the Tonic preorder to say that one of the Girly Bits I also added to the order had oversold and asked if I wanted to swap it or get a refund. I replied and asked that since the Tonic preorder won't ship for a while, would she be getting any more Girly Bits, and if not, I'd like a refund. Haven't heard since.


Just heard back from Ashley at Shleee, she's always so helpful and is sorting out a refund for my (correct) dupes.  She must have me down as a right fool!  But no hint of it in her message!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 4, 2021)

Got my refund from Shleee, so that's good!
And my Hypnotic Polish order finally arrived - safely and without additional charges to pay!  I would use them again.
Also had a shipping notice from Lemming at last, yay!  
Have you seen the new Garden Path halloween collection coming out?  I've just had a glimpse and they're calling me...


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Got my refund from Shleee, so that's good!
> And my Hypnotic Polish order finally arrived - safely and without additional charges to pay!  I would use them again.
> Also had a shipping notice from Lemming at last, yay!
> Have you seen the new Garden Path halloween collection coming out?  I've just had a glimpse and they're calling me...
> View attachment 69831


Good news all around!

On the other hand, I got my shipping notice from RC and refund for the sold out Girly Bits - except I paid £11.50 and she only refunded £10.98! Wtf is she playing at?! I've emailed her back, but no reply yet. Safe to say I won't be ordering from her again. And I'm seriously considering not buying from PPU UK again.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2021)

Well, apparently my brain is also defective, lol. There was a £5 discount on the order. I'm glad I didn't send a rude email.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 5, 2021)

So I had another look at my order and while there was a discount, it was £5 off the whole order, so it should still apply in full. I messaged her again (still politely) and she's refunded the rest. 

Now, will I receive my next PPU order? I'm always worried when I have to contact her like this. I know she doesn't like me (the feeling is mutual, of course) and I'm afraid she might take revenge. I probably should start ordering from the US site...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 5, 2021)

Hermes NEW nail polish


----------



## boschicka (Oct 6, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Hermes NEW nail polish


Did you try to post a link?


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2021)

I got my RC order. Flash Lights is jut insane, all you can see with flash is the reflective gold glitter. I included a picture without flash too. I'm curious to see what it looks like swatched.


----------



## lasharn (Oct 6, 2021)

elegant-one said:


> Hermes NEW nail polish


It's actually much more affordable than a Birkin!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 6, 2021)

boschicka said:


> Did you try to post a link?


LOL Nordstrom. They sold out immediately. I bought 2  Crazy since I complained about $25 for the new MAC np. I got the 43 pink and 64 orange/red.


----------



## Srijana Pandey (Oct 7, 2021)

kimibos said:


> i decided to open a thread instead being of off topic in other threads.
> 
> 
> The shades of you has the color story for 2 upcoming opi collections
> ...


Beautiful collection looks so unique.


----------



## AveryJack (Oct 7, 2021)

Having seen more photos, I believe I will buy three. (Witches of Eastwick, Blood & Black Lace, The Upside Down) plus I will prefer Nail Buffer or Nail File Grit


----------



## lasharn (Oct 7, 2021)

AveryJack said:


> Having seen more photos, I believe I will buy three. (Witches of Eastwick, Blood & Black Lace, The Upside Down) plus I will prefer Nail Buffer or Nail File Grit


Great choices you have here!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2021)

I received my September PPU without issues. I really like them, but I'll need to see what the FG is like swatched as it's a thermal.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I got my RC order. Flash Lights is jut insane, all you can see with flash is the reflective gold glitter. I included a picture without flash too. I'm curious to see what it looks like swatched.
> 
> View attachment 69832
> 
> ...


That's a nice order!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2021)

Srijana Pandey said:


> Beautiful collection looks so unique.


Very pretty


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I received my September PPU without issues. I really like them, but I'll need to see what the FG is like swatched as it's a thermal.
> 
> View attachment 69835


These are nice, I'm wishing I'd bought the DRK now!  Mine arrived too, just one polish (Nailed It).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 13, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> So I had another look at my order and while there was a discount, it was £5 off the whole order, so it should still apply in full. I messaged her again (still politely) and she's refunded the rest.
> 
> Now, will I receive my next PPU order? I'm always worried when I have to contact her like this. I know she doesn't like me (the feeling is mutual, of course) and I'm afraid she might take revenge. I probably should start ordering from the US site...


I got an incorrect polish in my last delivery, she's said she'll send the correct one and a returns label for the wrong one, hopefully get sorted out soon.  I also gave in and bought my small basket of goodies from RC - and a huge order of Nailed Its and Wildflowers from Hypnotic.
Have you seen the new PfD trio?  I've only seen two of them, one I want and a green I really don't like.  Any I decide to get will be in my Black Friday order!  I also saw the sneak peeks at Glam's next release today, and I am feeling another order coming on there (the larger collection has 4/5 I fancy at first glance).
I've finally started the mega nail polish clearout and eBay them process - very early days, but working oldest polishes to newest, pretty much everything untried is on its way out, but I'm finding I really like some of them, so I may backslide!  
At one point about a year ago I went through my Nails Inc box and tried to pull out everything I didn't want and cross check to see if they were new, ended up with a whole 3 polishes to sell!  So this time I'm being very ruthless but still loving some of the colours, I'm such a hoarder.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 13, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got an incorrect polish in my last delivery, she's said she'll send the correct one and a returns label for the wrong one, hopefully get sorted out soon.  I also gave in and bought my small basket of goodies from RC - and a huge order of Nailed Its and Wildflowers from Hypnotic.
> Have you seen the new PfD trio?  I've only seen two of them, one I want and a green I really don't like.  Any I decide to get will be in my Black Friday order!  I also saw the sneak peeks at Glam's next release today, and I am feeling another order coming on there (the larger collection has 4/5 I fancy at first glance).
> I've finally started the mega nail polish clearout and eBay them process - very early days, but working oldest polishes to newest, pretty much everything untried is on its way out, but I'm finding I really like some of them, so I may backslide!
> At one point about a year ago I went through my Nails Inc box and tried to pull out everything I didn't want and cross check to see if they were new, ended up with a whole 3 polishes to sell!  So this time I'm being very ruthless but still loving some of the colours, I'm such a hoarder.


Hope she sorts it out quickly.

I like the purple and the flakie topper from the PfD trio, and like you I'm saving my purchases for Black Friday. 

Unlike you though I'm finding the big Glam release very meh. I don't want any of them. I do like the rose gold holo from the trio and if it's still available, I'll probably order the bronzy one from the Gossip Girl trio. I currently only have one polish waiting to be shipped. 

Ooh well done for sorting out your polishes. I should sell loads of mine, but I seem to have chronic time shortage. I've hardly even found time to match up polishes to wear lately. I have yet to swatch my new Tonics and Girly Bitses and my PPU order, plus there's a big envelope full of polishes I need to put away. I'm either too busy and/or too tired. I have gone 2 days in the past week without polishing too, I fell asleep early on Friday and ended up just putting on a base coat when I woke up. 

Then on Monday my middle one was coughing so much and was complaining of shortage of breath, we ended up phoning NHS 111 as we thought it might be Covid, so no polishing that night either. (They said they'd send an ambulance, but then decided it wasn't serious enough, so was told to just drive to A&E, but in the end we opted to wait to see an out-of-hours doctor - who then didn't phone until 4 am! We made the initial call at 10 pm. Luckily by then they had stopped coughing and fell asleep. It's probably just a bad cold though as it started with very runny nose, sore throat, etc. The cough is still there, but getting a bit better.)

Sorry about the essay. I just feel like I'm always so behind, there's always loads to do, but never enough time. Nail polish has almost become a chore too. If only the damn polishes stayed on my nails for more than 2 days, I'd happily keep them for a week right now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Hope she sorts it out quickly.
> 
> I like the purple and the flakie topper from the PfD trio, and like you I'm saving my purchases for Black Friday.
> 
> ...


Received the replacement about 20 mins after I posted!  
PfD I'll probably just get the purple.
Having seen more of the Glams I'll probably pick up two since I have an open order, the bright blue and bright purple flakies.  
I know what you mean about being tired, I'm in the office two days a week now, and it's horriible!  I'm constantly stressed about Covid and 3 hours on a bus each day is not helping with that.  Plus that's six hours I've lost of "me tiime", and I'm feeling it.  Add on the early starts and lack of sleep from stress and it's not going well at all, with plenty of other irritants adding into the mix.
Hope your middle child is feeling better now, take care xxxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 18, 2021)

I also have two manis to share:




Amy's Nail Boutique Poppin Tags.  I really liked this one, even though it nearly went on the sale pile instead of on my nails.  It's a brand I bought just three polishes from via Etsy in my early indie days, never got round to wearing any of them till now and this was the only one I was happy with when they arrived.  Depressingly, after a few days at home, just one day in my surgical gloves I wear for work and this was peeling off.
I replaced it with Illyrian Altar de Muertas:




This is gorgeous, bright and glowy.  Sadly I didn't get many pics as I did it in the evening and wore it to work next day - when the gloves did their thing again and it looks horrible now.  I then got a horrible break in one fingernail and so I should have changed it days ago, but like you I can't be bothered... and the gloves thing is so annoying.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Received the replacement about 20 mins after I posted!
> PfD I'll probably just get the purple.
> Having seen more of the Glams I'll probably pick up two since I have an open order, the bright blue and bright purple flakies.
> I know what you mean about being tired, I'm in the office two days a week now, and it's horriible!  I'm constantly stressed about Covid and 3 hours on a bus each day is not helping with that.  Plus that's six hours I've lost of "me tiime", and I'm feeling it.  Add on the early starts and lack of sleep from stress and it's not going well at all, with plenty of other irritants adding into the mix.
> Hope your middle child is feeling better now, take care xxxx


Sorry you're not having a good time right now either. That is a long time spent travelling. My children tell me a lot of people don't wear masks on the train anymore, I'm seeing the same thing in the shops, despite still having 40k new cases every day. I don't understand people. 

Why do you have to wear gloves at work? I hate those things. And hand sanitisers. 

Thanks, my middle one is feeling better now, but still coughing quite a lot. Now my eldest has cought it too. I'm just waiting to come down with it, actually quite surprised I haven't yet!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 18, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I also have two manis to share:
> View attachment 69851
> View attachment 69852
> View attachment 69850
> ...


These are both very nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2021)

I'm so behind with posting mani pictures! I wore this first one a month ago. This is Spell Polish Dragon's Dream. It was okay.













Next up is Femme Fatale Balloon topped with Naild It Put a Ring on It (2013 untried) on the accents













This is Emily de Molly Flecked Division.







I'll be back with more later.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 25, 2021)

A few more mani pictures. This is Vapid Lacquer D.A.B. topped with Indigo Bananas Fantastic Planet (holo)  on the accents. I really liked this mani. 













Next is Hits Mari Moon Holographic Art Lover (2013 untried). Nice holo multichrome. 













Finally this is Polished by KPT Hypnotic. (I have plenty more to show, but haven't cropped them yet.) This was just meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 26, 2021)

So I really liked this Jreine polish from November PPU and was considering buying it, even though I don't like the woman who owns the brand and don't own any of her polishes. 




So pretty, right?

Then Lisa posted these swatches...




Now I know her swatches are often a bit bland and dull, but there is no way the polish will look like the first lot of swatches! So I guess that's a pass after all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry you're not having a good time right now either. That is a long time spent travelling. My children tell me a lot of people don't wear masks on the train anymore, I'm seeing the same thing in the shops, despite still having 40k new cases every day. I don't understand people.
> 
> Why do you have to wear gloves at work? I hate those things. And hand sanitisers.
> 
> Thanks, my middle one is feeling better now, but still coughing quite a lot. Now my eldest has cought it too. I'm just waiting to come down with it, actually quite surprised I haven't yet!


Yeah, lucky if 10% of the students on my bus wear them, it's so stressful.  
I choose to wear the gloves as I've done since the pandemic began, but now it's all day and they're wrecking my nails (5 breaks now  )  I feel so unsafe from the moment I get on the bus until I get home and sterilise everything


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few more mani pictures. This is Vapid Lacquer D.A.B. topped with Indigo Bananas Fantastic Planet (holo)  on the accents. I really liked this mani.
> 
> View attachment 69868
> 
> ...


The first of these looks really shiny - love it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> So I really liked this Jreine polish from November PPU and was considering buying it, even though I don't like the woman who owns the brand and don't own any of her polishes.
> 
> View attachment 69879
> 
> ...


This sort of thing explains why so many polishes can be disappointing, that's very different.
I had a look at some PPU swatches today, I haven't seen all of them but I guess I'll be getting a few (not this!!!).
I don't like FTLOP.
Only got 1 Glam (the blue).
Bought a couple of Shleees today (on sale).
Sorry I haven't been around so much, soooo busy and hating the commute!
Plus my poor nails - I paint, go to work, they're ruined before I've had a chance to get decent pics or even see it, change it, repeat - but now I've done twice in 2 days so I can't be bothered changing them, live with the mess till time for work again, it's crap!
So today I came to work with chipped nails under the gloves (No-one can see!), need to change it up, but destroyed nails I can't improve by changing schedules


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I'm so behind with posting mani pictures! I wore this first one a month ago. This is Spell Polish Dragon's Dream. It was okay.
> 
> View attachment 69858
> 
> ...


Love the FF!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few more mani pictures. This is Vapid Lacquer D.A.B. topped with Indigo Bananas Fantastic Planet (holo)  on the accents. I really liked this mani.
> 
> View attachment 69868
> 
> ...


Love these!  That first one is another super-shiny one!

Edit - forum layout confusing me, might be the same one!!!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yeah, lucky if 10% of the students on my bus wear them, it's so stressful.
> I choose to wear the gloves as I've done since the pandemic began, but now it's all day and they're wrecking my nails (5 breaks now  )  I feel so unsafe from the moment I get on the bus until I get home and sterilise everything


Sorry to hear you're so anxious about your commute and work, and also sorry about your nails. I don't wear gloves other than when I'm wiping the shopping down, but the frequent handwashing and sanitising is definitely not helping my nails. I've been using Nailtiques for months now and it hasn't helped with the peeling. I'm beginning to think there's something health related going on as my hair has been falling out a lot. I've requested a review appointment with my GP for my thyroid problems, maybe they're connected.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> This sort of thing explains why so many polishes can be disappointing, that's very different.
> I had a look at some PPU swatches today, I haven't seen all of them but I guess I'll be getting a few (not this!!!).
> I don't like FTLOP.
> Only got 1 Glam (the blue).
> ...


Since then 3 other swatches have posted their pictures and literally none of them have that bright pink shimmer. The maker was really rude about it too saying that it's due to lighting and she knows what her polish looks like. Well I don't trust her and won't be buying it. 

I actually don't even think I'll be buying from PPU this month. So far I've not really seen any polish that made me want to buy it. Some are nice, but nothing special. I haven't seen FF, EdM or Different Dimension post about theirs yet, those usually interest me, but we'll see. I also majorly overspent in the past few months and then got a £500+ bill from the plumber and electrician for some works that needed doing last month, so I'm not even sure how I'll pay for those right now. Not very clever of me, but I got sucked in by some good deals and eBay auctions. Ugh. 

I also don't like the FTLOP box. 

I got 2 from Glam, so now there are 3 polishes waiting there.

I've just consolidated my Stackry box, only a few polishes, but some other stuff too. Shipping was less expensive this time, but still a lot. I'm not planning on starting a new box until Black Friday, I'm hoping to get some PfDs and EdMs.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love these!  That first one is another super-shiny one!
> 
> Edit - forum layout confusing me, might be the same one!!!


Thanks. Lol, yes, they are the same.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2021)

Got my Stackry package yesterday, 2 days earlier than expected. I only paid for the FedEx economy option and it was really not much slower than the express and cost almost $10 less. I only had 5 polishes in there, 2 from August HHC and 3 from the butterfly FTLOP box. All very pretty, but I don't really know why I bought the BKL as it's just another black to red multichrome (supposed to be dark teal base, but really, it's black). So I quickly sold it in the UK nail Facebook group. 




I have a ton of polishes due from Femme Fatale via the group buy, but I'm so worried about having them sent by Hermes, I'm thinking I might drive to Helen's to pick them up. I think she's about an hour away from me (maybe less at the weekend). I know it sounds a bit mad, but it would cost me around £30 by Royal Mail and Hermes have been awful lately. Almost every package they were due to deliver came late, one took 4 days to be delivered after it was handed to the local courier and that was only after I contacted H&M and they nudged Hermes about it. I have one now that was supposed to come today, but the tracking just says "We're sorry your parcel has been delayed, we'll have it on the move in the next 24 hours". Ugh.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2021)

Did you order from PPU? I only got the Femme Fatale, but even that directly from FF as I had a lot of loyalty points, so it was free and it'll be added to the next group buy. 

I'm glad I passed on the JReine polish as it turns out the owner, her husband and one of her admins are racist, transphobic, vile people. Someone screenshotted a conversation between them and posted them in the Toluene Trashcan group and subsequently she got kicked out of PPU. I screenshotted part of the conversation and it's disgusting:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2021)

I've had a little more time this week, so managed to crop some mani pictures. First up is Femme Fatale Ink of the Sea topped with Claire's Frost Bite on the accents. The FF is one of the old (c. 2014) holos I have from the brand, it's very pretty.







Next is Illyrian Polish Knight. It's pretty, I liked it.













This is Grace-full Polish Magical Muses. Well, this was odd. I'd forgotten that this was a thermal polish and it didn't say on the label either. I started painting my nails and it looked so patchy, I thought this is not right. Then I realised it was lighter on the nailbed because it was a thermal! Doh! I wish makers put things like this on the labels, FF never does either and I need to check back to the listings to see what's what.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2021)

A few more manis, first up is Polished for Days Sugar Rush. I couldn't get an accurate colour picture of this, one is too blue, the other is a bit too green and both are too dull. It's such a bright saturated colour!







Next is Illyrian Polish Flush topped with Lilypad Lacquer Dream Big on the accents.







This is Picture Polish Illusionist (over black) with Glam Polish The She Wolf on the accents.










Finally, this is Glam Polish Space Oddity with Emily de Molly Sabotage on the accents. (I still haven't caught up yet though!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to hear you're so anxious about your commute and work, and also sorry about your nails. I don't wear gloves other than when I'm wiping the shopping down, but the frequent handwashing and sanitising is definitely not helping my nails. I've been using Nailtiques for months now and it hasn't helped with the peeling. I'm beginning to think there's something health related going on as my hair has been falling out a lot. I've requested a review appointment with my GP for my thyroid problems, maybe they're connected.


Thanks, hope you get a good answer from your GP


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Since then 3 other swatches have posted their pictures and literally none of them have that bright pink shimmer. The maker was really rude about it too saying that it's due to lighting and she knows what her polish looks like. Well I don't trust her and won't be buying it.
> 
> I actually don't even think I'll be buying from PPU this month. So far I've not really seen any polish that made me want to buy it. Some are nice, but nothing special. I haven't seen FF, EdM or Different Dimension post about theirs yet, those usually interest me, but we'll see. I also majorly overspent in the past few months and then got a £500+ bill from the plumber and electrician for some works that needed doing last month, so I'm not even sure how I'll pay for those right now. Not very clever of me, but I got sucked in by some good deals and eBay auctions. Ugh.
> 
> ...


I bought 4 from PPU- Lemming, Pahlish, Phoenix, Wildflower.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Did you order from PPU? I only got the Femme Fatale, but even that directly from FF as I had a lot of loyalty points, so it was free and it'll be added to the next group buy.
> 
> I'm glad I passed on the JReine polish as it turns out the owner, her husband and one of her admins are racist, transphobic, vile people. Someone screenshotted a conversation between them and posted them in the Toluene Trashcan group and subsequently she got kicked out of PPU. I screenshotted part of the conversation and it's disgusting:
> 
> View attachment 69889


I really like the Femme Fatale, look forward to seeing it.
That's shocking, I was just reading that she also runs the Charity Box and Nailed It have pulled out of it for the future after this came out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a little more time this week, so managed to crop some mani pictures. First up is Femme Fatale Ink of the Sea topped with Claire's Frost Bite on the accents. The FF is one of the old (c. 2014) holos I have from the brand, it's very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 69891
> 
> ...


I hate the polishes that don't tell you they're magnetic or thermal!  I try to remember to put it on my spreadsheet!  The first two manis are gorgeous!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> A few more manis, first up is Polished for Days Sugar Rush. I couldn't get an accurate colour picture of this, one is too blue, the other is a bit too green and both are too dull. It's such a bright saturated colour!
> 
> View attachment 69901
> 
> ...


These are all gorgeous (Sugar Rush is on my Black Friday shopping list!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2021)

Tried to buy the Sparkle & Shine Advent Calendar at midnight, it sold out while I was logging into Paypal to pay at 1 minute past midnight 
Mystery polishes, so whatever, but wow it went fast!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 7, 2021)

Wow, this just gets better and better!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really like the Femme Fatale, look forward to seeing it.
> That's shocking, I was just reading that she also runs the Charity Box and Nailed It have pulled out of it for the future after this came out.



Yeah, and now in light of the fraud charges, people are wondering whether she donated to the charities as she was supposed to. Apparently so far she's managed to show about 8 receipts of donations, but seeing how good they are with Photoshop, who knows if any of those are legit?

She did two 2.5 hour live videos defending herself and her husband, saying how they are good people, they were just joking, and sort of apologising, but not really. What an absolute vile piece of trash! Glad I never bought from her.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I hate the polishes that don't tell you they're magnetic or thermal!  I try to remember to put it on my spreadsheet!  The first two manis are gorgeous!


I try to remember too, but sometimes I forget. Clearly this was one of those times.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Tried to buy the Sparkle & Shine Advent Calendar at midnight, it sold out while I was logging into Paypal to pay at 1 minute past midnight
> Mystery polishes, so whatever, but wow it went fast!


Ugh, hate these kinds of restocks. PfD did a FTLOP box overpour on Friday, but since I wasn't buying the box, I didn't even bother to look, but apparently everything sold out very fast. I'm not planning on starting a new Stackry box until at least mid-November, so not even looking at these restocks.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 8, 2021)

Got a few more manis to share. First is Fair Maiden Halloween is Meowgical topped with Illyrian Polish Morning Star on the accents. These are both really pretty, but not Halloween-y at all, although this wasn't actually my Halloween mani. 













Next is Different Dimension Mystery Prototype 253 with Girly Bits Hydra on the accents.










My actual Halloween mani was Tonic Polish Light Bringer. I hope you appreciate the huge amount of work I put into this mani!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 11, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Got a few more manis to share. First is Fair Maiden Halloween is Meowgical topped with Illyrian Polish Morning Star on the accents. These are both really pretty, but not Halloween-y at all, although this wasn't actually my Halloween mani.
> 
> View attachment 69916
> 
> ...


I love all of these, Morning Star is adorable and i love the ghosties (and the Tonic!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 11, 2021)

I ordered some of the new Nailed Its direct for Stackry delivery, she only went and gave birth during the pre-order!  So I expect a delay!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I ordered some of the new Nailed Its direct for Stackry delivery, she only went and gave birth during the pre-order!  So I expect a delay!


How very inconsiderate of her!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 11, 2021)

So here are some long delayed mani pics!  Pics are rubbish, nails are destroyed but they're finally edited!





This one's a bit weird, it was a metallic pinky red last time I wore it, it seems to have turned into a duochrome!  Special FX 6.





Pahlish - Twelve Drummers Drumming, loved this - reminded me of how much I used to love this brand.
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is Nails Inc Greenwich Market topped with Nails Inc Glamour Glitter - a very nice combo, a lovely red.  Sadly Byron decided to smash Glamour Glitter...  I managed to rescue a small amount, but not a lot!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 11, 2021)

And my current one is Shleee Night Crawling:






Which is nice!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 11, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> How very inconsiderate of her!


I know!  She was doing early Black Friday to beat the birth, and it's also why the Advent Calendar was capped so low, but he spoiled all her plans by coming early!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know!  She was doing early Black Friday to beat the birth, and it's also why the Advent Calendar was capped so low, but he spoiled all her plans by coming early!


Bloody children, messing up your plans, eh?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here are some long delayed mani pics!  Pics are rubbish, nails are destroyed but they're finally edited!
> View attachment 69928
> View attachment 69929
> View attachment 69927
> ...


Oh dear, naughty kitty! I like them all, but especially the Pahlish.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 11, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> And my current one is Shleee Night Crawling:
> View attachment 69937
> View attachment 69938
> View attachment 69939
> ...


Ooh, this is very pretty!


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 11, 2021)

Got my Caronia nail polish brand from PH. Anyone's up for it?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2021)

What do you think of the new Glam collections? I like the multicolour flakie polish from the trio, but I swear the main collection is just the same old, same old. I think there's one that I might consider, but otherwise, meh. (Just as well though, I don't need to spend more, I've already got a long list for Black Friday.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> What do you think of the new Glam collections? I like the multicolour flakie polish from the trio, but I swear the main collection is just the same old, same old. I think there's one that I might consider, but otherwise, meh. (Just as well though, I don't need to spend more, I've already got a long list for Black Friday.)


I can't say it impressed me - waiting for swatches though as they often look different.  I agree about the multi flakie one, intriguing.  I just had shipping notices for my open order though so they'll have to be worth opening a new one for if I'm going to buy anything.  I don't have a long list of brands I plan to buy from on Black Friday, really just PfD at the moment, but that often changes once I get going!  And once brands list what they're offering of course.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 14, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I can't say it impressed me - waiting for swatches though as they often look different.  I agree about the multi flakie one, intriguing.  I just had shipping notices for my open order though so they'll have to be worth opening a new one for if I'm going to buy anything.  I don't have a long list of brands I plan to buy from on Black Friday, really just PfD at the moment, but that often changes once I get going!  And once brands list what they're offering of course.


I don't have a long list of brands either, I'll probably only buy from PfD and EdM, but my lists are long for both brands, especially EdM. 

I skipped HHC again even though I like the Different Dimension polish a lot, but with the shipping and consolidation fee it's just not worth it.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 15, 2021)

I have some mani pictures to show. First is Tonic Polish My Magic Wine. It was okay. 













Next is Emily de Molly LE 23 with Emily de Molly Gilded Grove on the accents. They are very similar (and released at a similar time, so I'm guessing LE 23 might have been a prototype for Gilded Grove), but LE 23 has some holo and less flakies.










This is Lilypad Lacquer Good Girl Gone Bad with Urban Nail Art Moonwalk on the accents. The Lilypad is such a gorgeous purple, she used to make some really great holos. I don't really buy from her nowadays, I think she only does collabs and her polishes are always among the most expensive ones. 










My PPU order has been dispatched, it's coming with Hermes, I hope they won't hold onto it for days again. The Glam polishes should be picked up today, I saw Kay post about it in the group. My Femme Fatales are en route to the group buy organiser. There are 32 of them, so I'm seriously thinking about driving to hers to pick them up as I really don't trust Hermes and it would cost me over £25 with the Royal Mail. She's about 45 minutes away which isn't too bad.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2021)

Got my PPU order, luckily Hermes delivered it quickly. I like them all, but especially the Rogue, Cupcake and Polish Molish.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2021)

My Glam order arrived on Wednesday. I like them all, although the two holos aren't the most unique.




Now that I've seen the swatches for the new collections, I actually want to get a few. I think I'll pass on the rainbow flakie polish though as it's not quite what I expected. I do like We Kick Evil's Ass Every Day, The Charmed Ones and Every Cinderella Needs A Fairy Godmother.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2021)

I have a few more mani pictures to show. First is Orly Beautiful Disaster topped with Color Club Fame & Fortune on the accents. Both were 2013 untrieds. Wasn't that keen on the CC, but the Orly was nice. 










Next is Color Club Tougher Than Nails topped with Lilypad Lacquer We're All Mad Here on the accents. I really liked them both. The colour was hard to capture, it was probably closest to the second picture (and the colour of the wall in my dining room).










This is Femme Fatale Golden Egg topped with Hits MTV Collection Golden Spell (2013 untried) on the accents. Both were okay, the shift in the FF is actually pretty cool.













Have you bought anything in the sales yet? I haven't, but hoping to score some polishes from PfD. I like 2 of the new collection too, plus I have a long list of older shades I'd like to get. I'm not happy it starts at 2 am though, I slept through it last year, hopefully I'll be able to stay awake/wake up tonight. I've not been feeling too great, so been quite tired and nodding off early. We'll see.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Bloody children, messing up your plans, eh?


Unbelievably, she was back online re-opening the preorder within two days, everything shipped as planned and it arrived with Stackry ages ago.  Impressive service (especially compared to some!).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I can't say it impressed me - waiting for swatches though as they often look different.  I agree about the multi flakie one, intriguing.  I just had shipping notices for my open order though so they'll have to be worth opening a new one for if I'm going to buy anything.  I don't have a long list of brands I plan to buy from on Black Friday, really just PfD at the moment, but that often changes once I get going!  And once brands list what they're offering of course.


I went a bit mad with the Glams, got The Charmed Ones, Vanquish Demon First, Kill Husband Later, We Kick Evil's Ass Every Day and Hey You Guys!  Added some sale polishes, plus the permitted 3 doorbusters (I hated having a choice but without pictures!).  Was quite happy till I realised how much the shipping was, I usually only buy 2 or 3 at a time, those numbers add up very quickly though


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have some mani pictures to show. First is Tonic Polish My Magic Wine. It was okay.
> 
> View attachment 69943
> 
> ...


These are all really nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My Glam order arrived on Wednesday. I like them all, although the two holos aren't the most unique.
> 
> View attachment 69955
> 
> ...


These are cute - really like the first one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few more mani pictures to show. First is Orly Beautiful Disaster topped with Color Club Fame & Fortune on the accents. Both were 2013 untrieds. Wasn't that keen on the CC, but the Orly was nice.
> 
> View attachment 69957
> 
> ...


Love these manis, the Orly is nice but I adore the lovely greens most.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Got my PPU order, luckily Hermes delivered it quickly. I like them all, but especially the Rogue, Cupcake and Polish Molish.
> 
> View attachment 69953


This is a really nice order, hope you enjoy wearing them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

So I've gone a bit mad on the BF sales.  I had a bad feeling...
Apart from the Glams listed above, I got a huge PfD list (loved that delivery last year so although it cost a lot, hopefully it will live up to my expectations).  I added an overpour set of three, with an accompanying list of things I already own, hoping they sort me out with that.
In addition and unexpectedly I did the following:
Beautometry - I had a small list, they sent me a 25% off code, I went to get my few polishes, found they'd restocked the Natural Beauties collection I've been wanting and ended up buying loads, mostly EDKs.
Wildflower - Bought loads of mystery polishes plus some of the limited editions for BF (I don't usually get mysteries, but I added 3 Tangled Tinsel bags and an overpour set,  haven't bought many collab Wildflowers so hopefully they'll be something I don't own...)  Wildflower did sell out of my favourite small batch before I managed to check out just 2 minutes after launch.  They're planning a 2.0 though, hopefully get that later.
Garden Path - Bought the set of four new ones, two of the BF single pours and 2 overpours (at least I know I haven't bought much from them so hopefully be nice as I've fancied a few of the collab/HHC/PPU offerings and bought none of them).
I'm still contemplating EDM, ILNP and Pahlish as well.
Sadly I have to add two lots of Stackry to the costs, I needed to consolidate today (Lemming, Shleee and Nailed It only) - hoped to hold off and get my BFs in the same batch but most of them are talking weeks to ship and today was day 45, so I bit the bullet.
I hope you've been better than me, I've wiped out my Paypal savings and way more. Also was hoping Great Lakes would appear, still holding off for those if it happens.  It's listed as a thing on the website but I'm not a group member and she's posted nothing on FB or Instagram for a few months so I don't think there will be a release this weekend.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I've gone a bit mad on the BF sales.  I had a bad feeling...
> Apart from the Glams listed above, I got a huge PfD list (loved that delivery last year so although it cost a lot, hopefully it will live up to my expectations).  I added an overpour set of three, with an accompanying list of things I already own, hoping they sort me out with that.
> In addition and unexpectedly I did the following:
> Beautometry - I had a small list, they sent me a 25% off code, I went to get my few polishes, found they'd restocked the Natural Beauties collection I've been wanting and ended up buying loads, mostly EDKs.
> ...


Wow, that's quite a haul! 

I haven't bought too much, got 4 Glams from the new collection (the 3 I mentioned earlier plus the multicolour flakie topper, I caved in after all) and 3 of the doorbusters, and yeah, the shipping cost was a bit shocking at $17! But at least there are no extra fees and customs on top of that. Hope the doorbusters will be nice, I chose the names I liked best: Beautiful Strangers, Sweet Child O' Mine and Kiss the Rain.

I managed to wake up in time for the PfD sale (after napping for 2 hours in front of the telly) and bought everything I wanted: the entire Whole New World collection and 2-3 from each collection since then, plus the new soft focus basecoat.

I'm planning on buying some EdMs tonight, there are 14 in my cart and I want one of the new ones that are not up yet. Then I'm done. I've been obsessed with buying perfumes again, so can't really afford any more anyway, or even these, but I really love my EdMs. Food is overrated, right? 

Interestingly I looked at ILNP and there aren't any polishes I want. I last ordered from her during BF 2020 and she hasn't released anything interesting all year. 

I had a look in the Great Lakes group for you and she hasn't posted anything. I find it so odd when makers disappear like this, I mean just how long does it take to post in Facebook to say you're taking a break or whatever? Same with Quixotic, she seems to have disappeared too, with some unfulfilled orders. I just don't get it, send the orders or refund the money. If you're not well enough to do it yourself, ask someone to help.   

I'm planning on picking up my Femme Fatales on Sunday, 32 new polishes! They're from June-August, so looking forward to finally having them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, that's quite a haul!
> 
> I haven't bought too much, got 4 Glams from the new collection (the 3 I mentioned earlier plus the multicolour flakie topper, I caved in after all) and 3 of the doorbusters, and yeah, the shipping cost was a bit shocking at $17! But at least there are no extra fees and customs on top of that. Hope the doorbusters will be nice, I chose the names I liked best: Beautiful Strangers, Sweet Child O' Mine and Kiss the Rain.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my Glam shipping was $23...  I chose Born This Way, Sexy and I Know It, and  Genie in a Bottle.  Who knows what they'll be!  I loved some of last year's but you just can't tell!  I set an alarm for PfD, ordered the new SF base coat too, none of the new collection though.  
My EdM list is really short after you helped me trim it a while back, it's now just the two from my old list you don't have plus Stuck in the Clouds, Cherry Waves and It's Never Enough - so would be cheap, but no free shipping, so undecided.  I didn't know more were coming tonight though!
I think I've decided ILNP can wait till next year (they were all still in my basket from last BF!).
Still contemplating the Pahlishes.
Thanks for looking at GLL for me, I will stop obsessively refreshing everything!  I wondered why I hadn't seen new Quixotics for a while, owing money and disappearing is very poor.  
Hope you have a nice drive to pick up the FFs!  (Hopefully the snow forecast won't come true!)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yeah, my Glam shipping was $23...  I chose Born This Way, Sexy and I Know It, and  Genie in a Bottle.  Who knows what they'll be!  I loved some of last year's but you just can't tell!  I set an alarm for PfD, ordered the new SF base coat too, none of the new collection though.
> My EdM list is really short after you helped me trim it a while back, it's now just the two from my old list you don't have plus Stuck in the Clouds, Cherry Waves and It's Never Enough - so would be cheap, but no free shipping, so undecided.  I didn't know more were coming tonight though!
> I think I've decided ILNP can wait till next year (they were all still in my basket from last BF!).
> Still contemplating the Pahlishes.
> ...


Thanks. I'd forgotten about the snow! We don't often get snow around here (it's blooming cold though), but Helen lives north of London, so they might. I'll need to check with her on Sunday morning. Plus need to remember to put antifreeze in my car!

I'm not planning on getting those 3 polishes unfortunately, but if you like, I can add them to my order and you can Paypal me the price? The extra shipping from Stackry shouldn't be much and it's just £3 UK postage. Let me know.  She has some LEs, cremes and toppers coming out tonight, some of the LEs are nice, but not that amazing to me. I'm getting one of the toppers, it's a UP type topper with a sheer blue base, called Cold Tolerance.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I'd forgotten about the snow! We don't often get snow around here (it's blooming cold though), but Helen lives north of London, so they might. I'll need to check with her on Sunday morning. Plus need to remember to put antifreeze in my car!
> 
> I'm not planning on getting those 3 polishes unfortunately, but if you like, I can add them to my order and you can Paypal me the price? The extra shipping from Stackry shouldn't be much and it's just £3 UK postage. Let me know.  She has some LEs, cremes and toppers coming out tonight, some of the LEs are nice, but not that amazing to me. I'm getting one of the toppers, it's a UP type topper with a sheer blue base, called Cold Tolerance.


Anita - that would be brilliant, thank you!  Would be much cheaper than paying internal US postage plus consolidation fees.  Could you also add Rock Solid if you're not getting it?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anita - that would be brilliant, thank you!  Would be much cheaper than paying internal US postage plus consolidation fees.  Could you also add Rock Solid if you're not getting it?


Yeah, no problem. I'll let you know how much they were after conversion.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2021)

My current mani is Illyrian Dragonfruit, which is much nicer than expected!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is Illyrian Dragonfruit, which is much nicer than expected!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really pretty!

Got everything from EdM, sent you a pm.  Goodnight!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2021)

I went for the Pahlish order...  (only 5 plus the freebie)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I went for the Pahlish order...  (only 5 plus the freebie)


What did you get?

My washing machine stopped working this morning, so just as well I didn't want to buy any more polishes. No idea how much it'll cost to fix it, but the callout charge alone is £100, so... Ugh, typical.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> What did you get?
> 
> My washing machine stopped working this morning, so just as well I didn't want to buy any more polishes. No idea how much it'll cost to fix it, but the callout charge alone is £100, so... Ugh, typical.


I got Pegasus, Calcifer, the New Year mystery polish, Once Upon a Dream and Be Prepared, the freebie is Fantasia.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got Pegasus, Calcifer, the New Year mystery polish, Once Upon a Dream and Be Prepared, the freebie is Fantasia.


I like them all, but especially Once Upon a Dream. I'll add it to my swaplist if you don't mind. We should do a swap after Christmas! I still have a long list of Illyrians, and other polishes. What do you think?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I like them all, but especially Once Upon a Dream. I'll add it to my swaplist if you don't mind. We should do a swap after Christmas! I still have a long list of Illyrians, and other polishes. What do you think?


Happy with that (both adding it to list and doing a swap after Xmas).  I need to update my list, I've neglected it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2021)

So I just looked at the PPU preview and I now have 9 polishes in my wishlist.  How can this be when I've just bought all the polishes in the world???  DRK, Lemming, KBShimmer, Wildflower, Nailed It, Paint It Pretty, Jior, Garden Path & Fancy Gloss at the moment.  I also fancy the Phoenix and M&N polishes from Little Box of Horrors, I worry myself sometimes.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I just looked at the PPU preview and I now have 9 polishes in my wishlist.  How can this be when I've just bought all the polishes in the world???  DRK, Lemming, KBShimmer, Wildflower, Nailed It, Paint It Pretty, Jior, Garden Path & Fancy Gloss at the moment.  I also fancy the Phoenix and M&N polishes from Little Box of Horrors, I worry myself sometimes.


I'm finding this month's polishes a bit boring, but I do like 3, the Dreamland, Femme Fatale and Rouge. Maybe the Bluebird too. I mean I like some of the ones you mentioned, but not enough to buy.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2021)

I picked up my Femme Fatales on Sunday, but only managed to take pictures yesterday, and just managing to post them now. I'm just always running out of time! Anyway, here they are. I'm very happy with them.










Speaking of Femme Fatale, I'm not sure what to do with PPU. I'm definitely getting the FF, but I can order that directly from them through the group buy (it's much cheaper plus I want 4 from their new collection anyway). I also really like the Dreamland, but I don't really want to pay the extra postage for just that. I've decided against the other two. Nowadays I'm finding that I'm mostly buying because I don't want to miss out, but if they weren't LE, I probably wouldn't bother.

I just saw Girly Bits has a really pretty polish for the Winter Collab (organised by Wildflower), but again, that's the only one I want. Any chance you're ordering from there?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 1, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I picked up my Femme Fatales on Sunday, but only managed to take pictures yesterday, and just managing to post them now. I'm just always running out of time! Anyway, here they are. I'm very happy with them.
> 
> View attachment 69986
> 
> ...


Hi Anita, love your haul!  (First pic far right is my absolute favourite).
Do you have a link to the winter collab and I'll have a look?  I wonder if it's the one Nailed It are doing but I only saw a FB Group link for that and it's not a group I'm in.
I


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, love your haul!  (First pic far right is my absolute favourite).
> Do you have a link to the winter collab and I'll have a look?  I wonder if it's the one Nailed It are doing but I only saw a FB Group link for that and it's not a group I'm in.
> I


Here you go: https://shopwintercollab.com/ (Sorry for enabling. )


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 1, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go: https://shopwintercollab.com/ (Sorry for enabling. )


Thanks Anita, I don't think I'll be ordering though (love the Nailed It but not shopping for a single polish).  It was the one I was thinking of!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 1, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, I don't think I'll be ordering though (love the Nailed It but not shopping for a single polish).  It was the one I was thinking of!


If you decide to get it, we could split the US shipping and consolidation fee. But no pressure, I can live without the Girly Bits.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2021)

I ended up skipping PPU and just ordered the FF directly from them, plus a couple of other polishes from the new collection. Get me being all restrained and responsible!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> If you decide to get it, we could split the US shipping and consolidation fee. But no pressure, I can live without the Girly Bits.


I'll bear it in mind but probably not at the moment - I'll let you know if I rethink that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I ended up skipping PPU and just ordered the FF directly from them, plus a couple of other polishes from the new collection. Get me being all restrained and responsible!


I culled my basket, dumped Jior, DRK and KBShimmer, added a top coat to get to free shipping.  
Well done you!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2021)

What do you think of the new Glams? I like 4 of them. But did we REALLY need another collection already??? I mean, come on, Black Friday was a week ago! Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> What do you think of the new Glams? I like 4 of them. But did we REALLY need another collection already??? I mean, come on, Black Friday was a week ago! Ugh.


Nice enough, but not that tempting - I may buy the non-glitter purple just because it's nice, I'm intrigued by that reflective thing and I have an open order.  Totally agree about the speed of yet another release, should have added them to last week's for a bumper edition, or kept till next year.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 4, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice enough, but not that tempting - I may buy the non-glitter purple just because it's nice, I'm intrigued by that reflective thing and I have an open order.  Totally agree about the speed of yet another release, should have added them to last week's for a bumper edition, or kept till next year.


I find those reflective glitters totally useless, unless you walk around with a flashlight pointed at your fingers, you can't see it. I do like the pinky and purpley ones though, I'll probably get them. And the 3 holos. Or maybe not all 3. I'll think about it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 4, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I find those reflective glitters totally useless, unless you walk around with a flashlight pointed at your fingers, you can't see it. I do like the pinky and purpley ones though, I'll probably get them. And the 3 holos. Or maybe not all 3. I'll think about it.


Interesting, have you tried them?  You're welcome to put the purple holo one on your swap list instead of buying it if you like.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 4, 2021)

I've been using a new to me nail polish.
EMILIE HEATHE Nail Artist Nail Polish. I bought mine at Nordstrom. I LOVE them. Vegan Non Toxic nail polish and I find it to be very long wearing. At first I wasn't sure about it because the first coat seemed thin, but the second coat made it beautiful. I was told by the owner that they were designed this way. It's so great to do your nails and not smell them. Even my nails look and feel better when they don't have polish on the since I've been using this brand.
​


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 5, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Interesting, have you tried them?  You're welcome to put the purple holo one on your swap list instead of buying it if you like.


I had a topcoat a while ago by Serum no. 5 that I've now sold. It just looked silver unless you were shining a bright light on it. Tonic Flash Lights is really dull without flash or very strong sunlight too. It's basically a gimmick.

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Interesting, have you tried them?  You're welcome to put the purple holo one on your swap list instead of buying it if you like.


Just to clarify - there are two that could be described as purple, I'm going for The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 7, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Just to clarify - there are two that could be described as purple, I'm going for The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year!


Thanks, yes, that's the one I thought you meant. I'd say the other one is more mauvey brown. I'm not sure what to get yet. I like two of the glitter toppers and this purple one the most.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 7, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks, yes, that's the one I thought you meant. I'd say the other one is more mauvey brown. I'm not sure what to get yet. I like two of the glitter toppers and this purple one the most.


I thought it was obvious when I first posted, then started questioning myself!  Coz it's kind of bluey.  And the other one is kind of purpley!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2021)

I've been wearing Blood Red Opal by Illyrian again .  For a change I tried two coats instead of the normal three, seems OK (or was I just lazy?):


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 10, 2021)

Got the Glam.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 10, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've been wearing Blood Red Opal by Illyrian again .  For a change I tried two coats instead of the normal three, seems OK (or was I just lazy?):
> View attachment 69993
> View attachment 69994
> View attachment 69995


It looks good to me. 

I just ordered from Glam too, nearly forgot actually. I got 'Tis the Season to Sparkle and The Weather Outside is Frightful. I shall pop The Most Wonderful Time of the Year on my swaplist then.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 13, 2021)

My current mani is El Corazon Sodalite with some festive snowman stamping. It's more of a greyish blue colour, none of the pictures show it accurately (maybe the first one?), but it'll have to do.










Sorry I haven't posted any manis recently, I've been really busy, tired, stressed out, etc. I also don't seem to have the time or energy to pair up polishes, so I've just been using whatever I pulled out. It's a miracle I've managed to do some stamping!


----------



## angelica.brejt (Dec 13, 2021)

I grew up listening to Mariah and she's iconic, my mom is a fan of hers and that makes me a fan too, I'm ecstatic to try out her products I'm pretty sure my mom would be so happy receiving this for Christmas.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 14, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> My current mani is El Corazon Sodalite with some festive snowman stamping. It's more of a greyish blue colour, none of the pictures show it accurately (maybe the first one?), but it'll have to do.
> 
> View attachment 69998
> 
> ...


Your miracle stamping is really cute!  I'm sorry to hear things are no better for you - my office has just moved to remote only again until at least 13 Jan so I'm massively relieved and happy about that.  I miss your manis though!  Hopefully you have the pics for when you feel up to posting them.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Your miracle stamping is really cute!  I'm sorry to hear things are no better for you - my office has just moved to remote only again until at least 13 Jan so I'm massively relieved and happy about that.  I miss your manis though!  Hopefully you have the pics for when you feel up to posting them.


Aaw thank you! Yeah, things have been pretty hectic/pants here. I'm not even wearing polish today, I fell asleep in front of the telly and couldn't make myself bother with it when I woke up. Maybe tonight.

That's good news about your job, although I hate it that this bloody virus is spreading so fast again. My middle one and I went to a concert in London on Wednesday, I'm hoping we didn't catch it, most people weren't wearing masks and there was no social distancing. I've had my booster now, but you just never know, and my middle one is unvaccinated (don't ask!).


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyway, here's my previous mani, Bees Knees A Lion With a Thorn in Its Paw. I liked this a lot.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 18, 2021)

Here's another miracle stamping, this time dandelions over Tonic Polish Dorothy. 













It was inspired by my jumper. I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Aaw thank you! Yeah, things have been pretty hectic/pants here. I'm not even wearing polish today, I fell asleep in front of the telly and couldn't make myself bother with it when I woke up. Maybe tonight.
> 
> That's good news about your job, although I hate it that this bloody virus is spreading so fast again. My middle one and I went to a concert in London on Wednesday, I'm hoping we didn't catch it, most people weren't wearing masks and there was no social distancing. I've had my booster now, but you just never know, and my middle one is unvaccinated (don't ask!).


Eek, naked nails - obviously in crisis


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Anyway, here's my previous mani, Bees Knees A Lion With a Thorn in Its Paw. I liked this a lot.
> 
> View attachment 70011
> 
> ...


I really like this


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Here's another miracle stamping, this time dandelions over Tonic Polish Dorothy.
> 
> View attachment 70020
> 
> ...


This is lovely - good inspiration and you captured it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 27, 2021)

Hope all my fellow Specktra people had a lovely Xmas!  Ours was even lower key than usual, but time off is awesome!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Eek, naked nails - obviously in crisis


It wasn't, I was just very tired the day after the concert and fell asleep in front of the telly after taking my polish off. I did do my nails the following evening though.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 27, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope all my fellow Specktra people had a lovely Xmas!  Ours was even lower key than usual, but time off is awesome!


Thank you! Christmas was okay, but very busy. It was just us and the ex, but with 3 children it's never peaceful in this house. I did manage to do a Christmas mani, will try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 29, 2021)

Finally I have time to post my Christmas mani. It was Polished for Days Noel with some stamping.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> Finally I have time to post my Christmas mani. It was Polished for Days Noel with some stamping.
> 
> View attachment 70138
> 
> ...


This is very cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 29, 2021)

So here is my Xmas mani - Pahlish Test Batch Always:






A couple of days ago I got round to adding my now traditional winter snowflake stencil using Greenwich Park by Nails Inc:


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2021)

I find I'm tempted by this month's FTLOP...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2021)

PearlyQueen said:


> I find I'm tempted by this month's FTLOP...


I like the Pahlish and the Dreamland is quite nice, but I'm not that keen on that blue PfD. I think I'll pass. 

What do you think of the new Glams? I like a few, 3 or 4 of the holos with flakies (not the green or the light blue for sure, not sure about the champagne one yet) and the dark blue (Sir Lancelot) from the other collection.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2021)

Anitacska said:


> I like the Pahlish and the Dreamland is quite nice, but I'm not that keen on that blue PfD. I think I'll pass.
> 
> What do you think of the new Glams? I like a few, 3 or 4 of the holos with flakies (not the green or the light blue for sure, not sure about the champagne one yet) and the dark blue (Sir Lancelot) from the other collection.


Yes, the PfD is the weakest link for me too, I'm not decided yet, will wait for more swatches!
New Glams are not tempting me much, but as I have an open order I will probably get the one I like, which is Journey to the Past, it's just that greeny blue shade I love, if not unique.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy 2022 Polish people!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> View attachment 70172
> 
> Happy 2022 Polish people!


Happy new year!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2022)

I've gone off the idea of FTLOP now I've seen more swatches.  I'm not seeing much on PPU either this month - a few quite nice but not sure I like anything enough to buy.  I am fancying a few of the next Wildflower release though, probably go for those.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've gone off the idea of FTLOP now I've seen more swatches.  I'm not seeing much on PPU either this month - a few quite nice but not sure I like anything enough to buy.  I am fancying a few of the next Wildflower release though, probably go for those.


I was just looking at the PPU website and other than the PfD, I'm not really interested in anything. Question is, do I want to pay postage for just one polish? 

I also had a look at HHC and liked a few polishes, so l'll probably order from there. 

My Stackry box will need emptying soon. I wanted to wait for Christmas to be over as I didn't want it to get caught up in the pre-Christmas traffic, but l'll empty it in the next few days. I don't have anything en route anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2022)

I decided to be very good and only buy the PfD from PPU. I figured I'll still pay the same amount of postage if I buy more, but will be spending more money on polishes I don't actually want that much. Look at me being sensible, lol!

Still not sure if I want 4 or 5 from Glam, that's less sensible, but I do like those polishes a lot. PPU just failed to wow me this month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I decided to be very good and only buy the PfD from PPU. I figured I'll still pay the same amount of postage if I buy more, but will be spending more money on polishes I don't actually want that much. Look at me being sensible, lol!
> 
> Still not sure if I want 4 or 5 from Glam, that's less sensible, but I do like those polishes a lot. PPU just failed to wow me this month.


Well done!  (What have you done with the real Anita???)  You inspired me, I was mooning over 5 or 6 PPU polishes, cut it down to two instead.  (Paint It Pretty and Phoenix).  Still just planning on one Glam, nice they've hit your buy button though, it's good when you just know you like something and are happy to go for it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2022)

I just tried to check out on Glam and can't find the box for the discount code anywhere on the UK site   I've emailed about it (it's worth pennies but it's the principle!).
Anita - can you see where it goes?  I was sure it was on the checkout page where you put the address, then you get the summary at the bottom and normally a box for the discount code...
(If it comes up after you've paid I'll feel a bit silly!)


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I just tried to check out on Glam and can't find the box for the discount code anywhere on the UK site   I've emailed about it (it's worth pennies but it's the principle!).
> Anita - can you see where it goes?  I was sure it was on the checkout page where you put the address, then you get the summary at the bottom and normally a box for the discount code...
> (If it comes up after you've paid I'll feel a bit silly!)


I can't see it either, but isn't the launch supposed to be tomorrow?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I can't see it either, but isn't the launch supposed to be tomorrow?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 6, 2022)

Oh that makes sense, maybe it will pop up then, never even considered that!  Thanks for looking, I generally buy on Thursdays when it appears on the UK site but maybe I've just forgotten to add the code before!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh that makes sense, maybe it will pop up then, never even considered that!  Thanks for looking, I generally buy on Thursdays when it appears on the UK site but maybe I've just forgotten to add the code before!


I didn't even realise the site went up on Thursday. You had me panicking, thinking I'd forgotten to order!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 6, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  (What have you done with the real Anita???)  You inspired me, I was mooning over 5 or 6 PPU polishes, cut it down to two instead.  (Paint It Pretty and Phoenix).  Still just planning on one Glam, nice they've hit your buy button though, it's good when you just know you like something and are happy to go for it.


Sadly I really don't have the funds right now to be spending frivolously. Also, I feel like most of the polishes on offer are similar to what I have, or just not that interesting. I'm still in a polish rut, just can't be bothered to match up polishes, look through my swatchsticks, pull out bottles, etc. I still haven't put away my new Femme Fatales (admittedly, I'm not sure where to put them as my second FF drawer is full) and I have a bag full of used polishes I still need to put away. And then there's all the admin...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 7, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Sadly I really don't have the funds right now to be spending frivolously. Also, I feel like most of the polishes on offer are similar to what I have, or just not that interesting. I'm still in a polish rut, just can't be bothered to match up polishes, look through my swatchsticks, pull out bottles, etc. I still haven't put away my new Femme Fatales (admittedly, I'm not sure where to put them as my second FF drawer is full) and I have a bag full of used polishes I still need to put away. And then there's all the admin...


You were right about the code box!
And yeah, organisation = admin, it's a pain.
Maybe you're now officially in recovery?
Which ones did you get?  I got Journey to the Past.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 7, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> You were right about the code box!
> And yeah, organisation = admin, it's a pain.
> Maybe you're now officially in recovery?
> Which ones did you get?  I got Journey to the Past.


I was just coming to ask if you got your Glam! Glad the box appeared!

I got Sir Lancelot, and 4 from the other collection, basically all but the light blue and light green.

Maybe I'm in recovery, who knows, or just a bit depressed and lazy...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 11, 2022)

I've consolidated and paid for my Stackry shipment. Oof, so much money. I chose FedEx Economy, because it was quite a bit cheaper, so it's expected to arrive next Tuesday (although could be earlier than that, they're usually quite fast). 

I was going to order from HHC, but I don't think I will. I'm still in debt and I seriously need to limit using my Stackry box anyway. I might get the Femme Fatale as they sell it directly too. I also like the Pahlish, but it's not extremely unique, I'm sure I've got similar polishes already.  

On the upside, I'm looking forward to receiving my new EdMs and PfDs. On that note, did you order the FTLOP box in the end?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 11, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I've consolidated and paid for my Stackry shipment. Oof, so much money. I chose FedEx Economy, because it was quite a bit cheaper, so it's expected to arrive next Tuesday (although could be earlier than that, they're usually quite fast).
> 
> I was going to order from HHC, but I don't think I will. I'm still in debt and I seriously need to limit using my Stackry box anyway. I might get the Femme Fatale as they sell it directly too. I also like the Pahlish, but it's not extremely unique, I'm sure I've got similar polishes already.
> 
> On the upside, I'm looking forward to receiving my new EdMs and PfDs. On that note, did you order the FTLOP box in the end?


I know, it's such a pain when consolidation time comes, mine is also due in the next day or two, don't know why I'm putting it off as nothing else is due!  It will be expensive I think there are about 70 polishes this time, my Black Friday haulage was massive!  I looked again at HHC and there wasn't anything I liked enough to order.  I didn't go for FTLOP.  I did get my Wildflowers, but it was a pain sorting out, went on their site to Stackry it with some last of stock items, but they'd all sold out when I got to checkout.  So I went to Harlow instead, and it was saying some of the new ones were out of stock, so I ordered from Hypnotic - not enough for free shipping though.  Then I noticed that the Harlow error message must have been some sort of glitch because they were all still in stock, really irritating as it would have been cheaper and I could also have used my points, but it was too late, order was made already.  Oh well.  Wildflower limited runs are crazy popular these days, I never seem to get them when I try.
I had two shipping notices, on 4th Jan for a small RC order (irritatingly one of my items was out of stock though, the main one I wanted as well  ) and my PPU order on 6th, but neither has turned up yet.
I meant to tell you about my lovely BF Nailed It! delivery - it was such a nice little package!  I ordered four polishes, all discounted.  It arrived with a free polish, a keyring, a holo sticker, a candy cane, a sachet of hot chocolate and a big silver snowflake tree decoration - as well as a thank you card.  Just lovely, and all that having just had a baby in the middle of the pre-order.  I wouldn't have got any of that if I'd ordered from RC, including two of the polishes which were store exclusives.  I should remember to order direct in future if I have an open box!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know, it's such a pain when consolidation time comes, mine is also due in the next day or two, don't know why I'm putting it off as nothing else is due!  It will be expensive I think there are about 70 polishes this time, my Black Friday haulage was massive!  I looked again at HHC and there wasn't anything I liked enough to order.  I didn't go for FTLOP.  I did get my Wildflowers, but it was a pain sorting out, went on their site to Stackry it with some last of stock items, but they'd all sold out when I got to checkout.  So I went to Harlow instead, and it was saying some of the new ones were out of stock, so I ordered from Hypnotic - not enough for free shipping though.  Then I noticed that the Harlow error message must have been some sort of glitch because they were all still in stock, really irritating as it would have been cheaper and I could also have used my points, but it was too late, order was made already.  Oh well.  Wildflower limited runs are crazy popular these days, I never seem to get them when I try.
> I had two shipping notices, on 4th Jan for a small RC order (irritatingly one of my items was out of stock though, the main one I wanted as well  ) and my PPU order on 6th, but neither has turned up yet.
> I meant to tell you about my lovely BF Nailed It! delivery - it was such a nice little package!  I ordered four polishes, all discounted.  It arrived with a free polish, a keyring, a holo sticker, a candy cane, a sachet of hot chocolate and a big silver snowflake tree decoration - as well as a thank you card.  Just lovely, and all that having just had a baby in the middle of the pre-order.  I wouldn't have got any of that if I'd ordered from RC, including two of the polishes which were store exclusives.  I should remember to order direct in future if I have an open box!


Oh that's really lovely of her. Is she a superwoman? 

This just reminded me, I saw a while ago that the owner of Quixotic has pretty much disappeared. There have been a couple of posts in the fan group about how she's struggling, etc., but I'm skeptical. She hasn't been shipping since September, but she'd been active on other platforms up until November (can't remember what it was, like Mercari). Nobody knows (or is willing to say) what's going on with her, and apparently she's unable to communicate on social media/ in emails. She also left her shop open, so she was still taking orders until a few days ago, but not shipping and she's not issued any refunds. I'm just a bit wary of these things now, we've seen it all so many times, excuses after excuses, makers disappearing with customers' money. She must have someone to help her out with refunds if she really can't ship, and the shop should've been closed ages ago. It's all very odd.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 12, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that's really lovely of her. Is she a superwoman?
> 
> This just reminded me, I saw a while ago that the owner of Quixotic has pretty much disappeared. There have been a couple of posts in the fan group about how she's struggling, etc., but I'm skeptical. She hasn't been shipping since September, but she'd been active on other platforms up until November (can't remember what it was, like Mercari). Nobody knows (or is willing to say) what's going on with her, and apparently she's unable to communicate on social media/ in emails. She also left her shop open, so she was still taking orders until a few days ago, but not shipping and she's not issued any refunds. I'm just a bit wary of these things now, we've seen it all so many times, excuses after excuses, makers disappearing with customers' money. She must have someone to help her out with refunds if she really can't ship, and the shop should've been closed ages ago. It's all very odd.


I think she might be!
Thanks for the heads-up on Quixotic, it's odd how many polish people seem to do this.
I had noticed no Black Friday stuff or new releases for a while, a brand I only buy occasionally so I won't really miss them if they don't come back.
Still nothing from Great Lakes, I hope they return as I do like their polishes.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 12, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think she might be!
> Thanks for the heads-up on Quixotic, it's odd how many polish people seem to do this.
> I had noticed no Black Friday stuff or new releases for a while, a brand I only buy occasionally so I won't really miss them if they don't come back.
> Still nothing from Great Lakes, I hope they return as I do like their polishes.


I forgot about Great Lakes, there's still nothing new in the group. At least she hasn't disappeared with people's money.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 13, 2022)

My latest mani is Illyrian Black Dahlia:


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 14, 2022)

My Stackry package came today, 4 days early! Glad I didn't pay for the faster service. Annoyingly one of my PfDs got smashed and one EdM is missing. Ugh, not happy. Yours are all there luckily, Anne. I can post them on Monday, if you want them sent signed for, it's £4.20, otherwise it's £3.20. 

I do like the ones I got very much. The one that broke is Rainbow of Imagination, and the missing one is Secret Sights. 







I decided not to order from HHC after all. I really can't afford it right now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 15, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry package came today, 4 days early! Glad I didn't pay for the faster service. Annoyingly one of my PfDs got smashed and one EdM is missing. Ugh, not happy. Yours are all there luckily, Anne. I can post them on Monday, if you want them sent signed for, it's £4.20, otherwise it's £3.20.
> 
> I do like the ones I got very much. The one that broke is Rainbow of Imagination, and the missing one is Secret Sights.
> 
> ...


Yay, great speedy delivery, but what a shame and annoyance with one missing, one broken that's not good 
Thanks for letting me know re my EdMs, I'll make payment in a minute (no need for tracking).
Your haul is gorgeous 
I really love those PfDs, hoping some of them will soon be on their way to me as well (Stackry is taking ages to consolidate this time, which isn't a problem as it's now going to hit next month's cc bill which is good!).  Just sooo vibrant!  I'm wishing I'd bought This Is Halloween now, that bottle shot makes it look scrummy - unlike their swatch shots!  I also love Simba, unexpectedly, and Impressive Wingspan too.  Enjoy wearing them, they are delicious!  Off to paypal now! xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 15, 2022)

Payment sent, thanks again Anita xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay, great speedy delivery, but what a shame and annoyance with one missing, one broken that's not good
> Thanks for letting me know re my EdMs, I'll make payment in a minute (no need for tracking).
> Your haul is gorgeous
> I really love those PfDs, hoping some of them will soon be on their way to me as well (Stackry is taking ages to consolidate this time, which isn't a problem as it's now going to hit next month's cc bill which is good!).  Just sooo vibrant!  I'm wishing I'd bought This Is Halloween now, that bottle shot makes it look scrummy - unlike their swatch shots!  I also love Simba, unexpectedly, and Impressive Wingspan too.  Enjoy wearing them, they are delicious!  Off to paypal now! xxx


It's very annoying. I've contacted both makers, haven't heard from PfD at all, EdM replied with some questions, but so far no offer of refund or replacement. I actually asked both of them to hold my replacement until I place another order, or if that's not doable, then refund me. 

Thanks, got the money, will aim to post tomorrow.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 16, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> It's very annoying. I've contacted both makers, haven't heard from PfD at all, EdM replied with some questions, but so far no offer of refund or replacement. I actually asked both of them to hold my replacement until I place another order, or if that's not doable, then refund me.
> 
> Thanks, got the money, will aim to post tomorrow.


Thanks Anita, no rush if you're busy!
I hope you get satisfaction from both makers, I do always worry with a forwarder how it will work out if there is damage.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, no rush if you're busy!
> I hope you get satisfaction from both makers, I do always worry with a forwarder how it will work out if there is damage.


I'm always busy, lol, but I'm sure I'll have time to go to the post office. I need to go out anyway to collect some contact lenses from Specsavers. It's really easy as we live in the town center, so I can do everything in one go.

Thanks, I hope so too. The PfD was definitely broken before it got the Stackry as the polish was completely dried out and the package wasn't smelly at all. The EdM I guess could've been nicked, but I don't think so. Neither are terribly expensive, but it would be nice not to have to buy them again.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 22, 2022)

Both makers said they're happy to either refund or include the polish in my next order, so I'm happy.

What do you think of the new Glams? I like a few, but not buying this month due to lack of funds. If they're still available next month I might. Do we know when the next UK shipment is by the way?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 22, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Both makers said they're happy to either refund or include the polish in my next order, so I'm happy.
> 
> What do you think of the new Glams? I like a few, but not buying this month due to lack of funds. If they're still available next month I might. Do we know when the next UK shipment is by the way?


Good news on both, I'm glad to hear it.
I'm undecided on the Glams, I like a couple but not blown away.  
She said shipping in Feb so I think this collection will be the last to include with it, so if I decide to go for them it makes sense to do it this month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 27, 2022)

marylisa9 said:


> I also used mariah collection and I loved it thoroughly!


Cool, glad they lived up to expectations!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2022)

Lol, I find it so funny that people are still commenting on the first post from 10 years ago, nearly 1100 pages later...

Well, I'm annoyed now, I forgot that Femme Fatale is doing the usual Enchanted Fables 28 piece collection in February and I'm very tempted to buy the full set again. But I've just forked out 177 quid for 2 tickets to see Harry Styles in June. Ugh.

Definitely skipping the Glam launch and not really interested in much from PPU, so at least that's good.

Quite like the FTLOP box, but not sure I'll order it. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2022)

Time for some mani pictures. I haven't managed to crop all the ones I haven't shown yet (there are tons!), but here are a few anyway. 

First is Femme Fatale Cthulhu, the first thermal of the season.










Next is Femme Fatale Prince Caspian (thermal) topped with Essence Icy Fairy on the accents.







This is Polished for Days 3000 Strong. It's magnetic (I only magnetised the accents), but not very strong (or I'm out of practice). Very pretty multichrome holo though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 28, 2022)

I have more! This is Different Dimension Light of Love.













Next is Tonic Polish Oops! MFA-GR5. This is a magnetic, but again, not very strong (again, only did the accents). I probably should've applied it over black as it took 3 coats and was still a bit sheer/patchy. Very pretty and vibrant though.







This is Colors by Llarowe Peek-a-Boo, another thermal.







And another thermal ('tis the season!), Femme Fatale Deathwatch Beetle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Lol, I find it so funny that people are still commenting on the first post from 10 years ago, nearly 1100 pages later...
> 
> Well, I'm annoyed now, I forgot that Femme Fatale is doing the usual Enchanted Fables 28 piece collection in February and I'm very tempted to buy the full set again. But I've just forked out 177 quid for 2 tickets to see Harry Styles in June. Ugh.
> 
> ...


I didn't twig that was a response to post 1!
That's a shame you forgot FF big shop, I know you love those.  £177?????  Ouch!  (Not my thing at all!)
I did get three of the new Glams - I seem to have a huge delivery due from them now, not sure how that happened (24 polishes!!!).
I haven't seen much PPU but I fancy one that I have seen, the Garden Path.  Box wise I'm skipping FTLOP and also skipped Sparkle and Shine.  I don't have anything planned for now, other than PPU.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Time for some mani pictures. I haven't managed to crop all the ones I haven't shown yet (there are tons!), but here are a few anyway.
> 
> First is Femme Fatale Cthulhu, the first thermal of the season.
> 
> ...


These are very pretty - so glad to see some mani pics again!  That first picture though - I thought you had lots of little divots in your nails, didn't twig they were flakies till the second pic!  Your thermals are holding up well!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I have more! This is Different Dimension Light of Love.
> 
> View attachment 70258
> 
> ...


The colours in these are all gorgeous!  And I LOVE the Tonic Oops shade - shame it's not a great formula.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I didn't twig that was a response to post 1!
> That's a shame you forgot FF big shop, I know you love those.  £177?????  Ouch!  (Not my thing at all!)
> I did get three of the new Glams - I seem to have a huge delivery due from them now, not sure how that happened (24 polishes!!!).
> I haven't seen much PPU but I fancy one that I have seen, the Garden Path.  Box wise I'm skipping FTLOP and also skipped Sparkle and Shine.  I don't have anything planned for now, other than PPU.


I don't mind Harry Styles at all, he seems lovely and makes good music, and my middle one really wanted to go, so that's that. It's been a tough 2 years for the children, so if it makes them happy... We went to a concert last week as well, but it was very cheap (and very local), so didn't mind. I have a Europe concert lined up for May, looking forward to that. 

I'll have a think about the FFs. I'll definitely get a few, but not sure if I can get them all. Although the set is discounted by 50 AUD and you get 2 free polishes, so they work out around £6 each. But then there's the shipping on top of that...

I have 14 Glams on the way. Which ones did you get?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are very pretty - so glad to see some mani pics again!  That first picture though - I thought you had lots of little divots in your nails, didn't twig they were flakies till the second pic!  Your thermals are holding up well!



Haha, yes, it looked a bit funny in the pictures, was better irl. The FF thermals are always great, but I was surprised to see that the CbL one was still working. Her polishes are prone to fading. 



PearlyQueen said:


> The colours in these are all gorgeous!  And I LOVE the Tonic Oops shade - shame it's not a great formula.



Thanks. I knew it was more of a topcoat, but ignored it, thinking it'll be fine. Ah well, next time I'll wear it over black (if next time ever happens).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I don't mind Harry Styles at all, he seems lovely and makes good music, and my middle one really wanted to go, so that's that. It's been a tough 2 years for the children, so if it makes them happy... We went to a concert last week as well, but it was very cheap (and very local), so didn't mind. I have a Europe concert lined up for May, looking forward to that.
> 
> I'll have a think about the FFs. I'll definitely get a few, but not sure if I can get them all. Although the set is discounted by 50 AUD and you get 2 free polishes, so they work out around £6 each. But then there's the shipping on top of that...
> 
> I have 14 Glams on the way. Which ones did you get?


I'm sure he's lovely!  And I know you love Europe so that's exciting!
It's a good price for the FFs, if you love them would be a shame to miss out 
This time I got Every Rose Has Its Thorn, The Girl of My Dreams and Wouldn't It Be Nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 29, 2022)

Mani pics!  This week I'm wearing Hits Borealis over No 7 Burnt Sugar:







I really like this, more than I expected.  Bit gutted though - the Hits has started to evaporate big time, never used it but there's only half a bottle of it 
Burnt Sugar is a quite nice goldy shade with a hint of sparkle,  The topper livened it up a lot to WOW!  It's really sparkly and I love the combo.  The No 7 is ancient, and took a bit of drying.  I wore it several times in my pre-indie days.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm sure he's lovely!  And I know you love Europe so that's exciting!
> It's a good price for the FFs, if you love them would be a shame to miss out
> This time I got Every Rose Has Its Thorn, The Girl of My Dreams and Wouldn't It Be Nice.


I like Wouldn't It Be Nice. It was one I would've ordered if I could afford it.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Mani pics!  This week I'm wearing Hits Borealis over No 7 Burnt Sugar:
> View attachment 70269
> View attachment 70270
> View attachment 70271
> ...


Very nice! Isn't the Hits a dupe for EP Hello New York?


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2022)

Here are some more mani pictures. First is Sally Hansen Golden Tourmaline (2013 untried). I really love this shade, so pretty!




Next is Illyrian Polish Cloud Nine. It was okay, a bit bland.







This is Colors by Llarowe Thriller topped with 17 Bluetone (2013 untried) on the accents. I liked this a lot.







Finally, this is Tonic Polish Lula. So pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I like Wouldn't It Be Nice. It was one I would've ordered if I could afford it.


Put it on your swap list


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice! Isn't the Hits a dupe for EP Hello New York?


Thanks!
I think they are dupes, I only bought one of the EPs - Ola Rio - but all four of the Hits ones.  I hated the EP one when I wore it (finally sold it last week) but I'm loving the Hits ones, weird!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here are some more mani pictures. First is Sally Hansen Golden Tourmaline (2013 untried). I really love this shade, so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 70275
> 
> ...


These are lovely, especially the Tonic (I think I have that), Thriller (I'm sure I have this) and the Sally Hansen (I definitely don't have this!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Put it on your swap list


Thanks!


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks!
> I think they are dupes, I only bought one of the EPs - Ola Rio - but all four of the Hits ones.  I hated the EP one when I wore it (finally sold it last week) but I'm loving the Hits ones, weird!


Why did you hate the EP? I have all 4 from both brands and I don't think the EPs are worse than the Hits ones.


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Feb 1, 2022)

Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 1, 2022)

lisajohnson0904 said:


> Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


Hi! I love Femme Fatale, Glam Polish, Emily de Molly, Polished for Days, Girly Bits, Different Dimension, Tonic Polish, Enchanted Polish, Cupcake Polish, KBShimmer, Darling Diva, Pahlish, ILNP, Fair Maiden, etc. Also Zoya and Color Club are the 2 non-indies I still buy.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 2, 2022)

lisajohnson0904 said:


> Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


Lisa, you must try Cirque Colors, amazing colors, it's all I wear, lasts me two weeks without any chipping, I can't say enough good things about this brand, all polishes are hand made.


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Feb 2, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Hi! I love Femme Fatale, Glam Polish, Emily de Molly, Polished for Days, Girly Bits, Different Dimension, Tonic Polish, Enchanted Polish, Cupcake Polish, KBShimmer, Darling Diva, Pahlish, ILNP, Fair Maiden, etc. Also Zoya and Color Club are the 2 non-indies I still buy.


Thank you so much for the suggestions, some of them seem familiar to me, the others I have to try. I'm about to start doing my nails at home, so I have to choose precisely which brand of nail polish is the best. :*


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 2, 2022)

The only "best" nail polish brand is the ones that works best for _your_ nails. There is no universal "best" brand out there.

The brands that work well for me are OPI's High Shine range and Zoya.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 2, 2022)

shellygrrl said:


> The only "best" nail polish brand is the ones that works best for _your_ nails. There is no universal "best" brand out there.
> 
> The brands that work well for me are OPI's High Shine range and Zoya.



Totally agree with this. Literally no nail polish lasts on my nails for more than 2-3 days. That doesn't mean that there's anything wrong with any of these polishes. (Incidentally Cirque doesn't last on me either, but again, it's my nails, they're weak and bendy.) The brands I suggested are my favourites based on their colours, formula, makers, customer service, etc.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Why did you hate the EP? I have all 4 from both brands and I don't think the EPs are worse than the Hits ones.


I bought one (Ola Rio) to try them, wore it immediately as I wanted to get the others while available and I just didn't rate it at all and skipped the rest.
I have been loving the Hits ones though, maybe it's just my changing taste!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 3, 2022)

lisajohnson0904 said:


> Hello girls! This discussion seems so interesting to me, I am interested in which brand of nail polish you are most satisfied with, I have a few in mind to list ... but I want to hear your opinion and suggestions?


Hello and welcome!
My personal current favourite brands are Nailed It!, Wildflower Lacquer, Polished for Days, Lemming Lacquer and Garden Path Lacquers.
I've quit buying non-indies as I have way too much polish and I can't resist buying more from my favourites.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 3, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> Lisa, you must try Cirque Colors, amazing colors, it's all I wear, lasts me two weeks without any chipping, I can't say enough good things about this brand, all polishes are hand made.


I like the look of their new metallic multichromes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 3, 2022)

shellygrrl said:


> The only "best" nail polish brand is the ones that works best for _your_ nails. There is no universal "best" brand out there.
> 
> The brands that work well for me are OPI's High Shine range and Zoya.


This is so true, I have found OPI don't work for me at all, nor Color Club, but I know others find them brilliant.  Conversely, I've read lots of bad reviews of Nails Inc, which I find long lasting, it's all about the chemistry!  (My Nails Incs are old ones, I don't like their later stuff at all.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone buying from Polish Pickup?
I've had a poke through the site and I think I'll get Nailed It!, Garden Path and maybe Lemming.
I'm going to order from the US site to Stackry as I want to get some of the new Ethereals and I forgot to go to RC when they launched, and they're all sold out, so starting a new box.  Hopefully be a few other things to pick up before consolidation.


 lisajohnson0904
  - if you want to try a variety of indies, one of each brand, you might be interested in polishpickup.com - the launch is on Friday!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone buying from Polish Pickup?
> I've had a poke through the site and I think I'll get Nailed It!, Garden Path and maybe Lemming.
> I'm going to order from the US site to Stackry as I want to get some of the new Ethereals and I forgot to go to RC when they launched, and they're all sold out, so starting a new box.  Hopefully be a few other things to pick up before consolidation.
> @lisajohnson0904  - if you want to try a variety of indies, one of each brand, you might be interested in polishpickup.com - the launch is on Friday!


I bought the PfD only - again. Liked the Dreamland too, but decided not to get it in the end. Also liked the Garden Path, but remembered that you wanted to get that, so maybe I can put it on my swaplist.

I ended up only buying 7 of the new Femme Fatales, see, I can show some restraint!

Still toying with the FTLOP box, but not sure if I'll get it or not.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I bought the PfD only - again. Liked the Dreamland too, but decided not to get it in the end. Also liked the Garden Path, but remembered that you wanted to get that, so maybe I can put it on my swaplist.
> 
> I ended up only buying 7 of the new Femme Fatales, see, I can show some restraint!
> 
> Still toying with the FTLOP box, but not sure if I'll get it or not.


That is restrained!  Welcome to swap for the GPL.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I like the look of their new metallic multichromes!


Yes, they're awesome, l love the Dream Within A Dream, and Kinetic, I think I have about 25 different polishes from Cirque, I don't usually wear anything else!
Although I probably should branch out, and try some others!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone buying from Polish Pickup?
> I've had a poke through the site and I think I'll get Nailed It!, Garden Path and maybe Lemming.
> I'm going to order from the US site to Stackry as I want to get some of the new Ethereals and I forgot to go to RC when they launched, and they're all sold out, so starting a new box.  Hopefully be a few other things to pick up before consolidation.
> @lisajohnson0904  - if you want to try a variety of indies, one of each brand, you might be interested in polishpickup.com - the launch is on Friday!


I was wrong about the RC Ethereals - they hadn't sold out so i reverted to buying there after all (and UK PPU).  In my defence they said sold out, not coming soon!  I did add the 'Ard As Nails to my PPU order as it looked cute 
So no open Stackry box after all.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I was wrong about the RC Ethereals - they hadn't sold out so i reverted to buying there after all (and UK PPU).  In my defence they said sold out, not coming soon!  I did add the 'Ard As Nails to my PPU order as it looked cute
> So no open Stackry box after all.


That's good! Opening a box again is what holding me back from ordering the FTLOP box. I'm not planning on buying many polishes this year due to lack of funds and the ridiculous size of my stash, and the shipping is so expensive now, I can't really justify paying all that for just a few polishes. It's really only the PfD that I love from the box, the other two are nice, but eh, I'll live.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 4, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That's good! Opening a box again is what holding me back from ordering the FTLOP box. I'm not planning on buying many polishes this year due to lack of funds and the ridiculous size of my stash, and the shipping is so expensive now, I can't really justify paying all that for just a few polishes. It's really only the PfD that I love from the box, the other two are nice, but eh, I'll live.


I totally agree, Stackry used to be cheaper than several individual orders but not so much now.  I prefer only to start when there's something I love that won't ship to UK or when I have a lot of stuff I want (yes, mostly I mean Black Friday!).  RC is getting a lot more of my money these days as I try to avoid shipping charges!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I totally agree, Stackry used to be cheaper than several individual orders but not so much now.  I prefer only to start when there's something I love that won't ship to UK or when I have a lot of stuff I want (yes, mostly I mean Black Friday!).  RC is getting a lot more of my money these days as I try to avoid shipping charges!


I still can't make myself order from RC (other than PPU).

If only we lived closer, we could use a joint box.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 9, 2022)

My January PPU PfD has arrived. It's quite nice.




I also have a few manis to show. First is Femme Fatale Empire of Dirt. I really liked this one.










Next is Polished for Days Caligo topped with Polished for Days Grim Grinning Ghosts on the accents.










Finally this is Femme Fatale Be Witch You. I wasn't too crazy about it when I received it, and the cold state is a bit meh, but the warm state is very pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 14, 2022)

Are you buying from HHC this month? There are a couple I like, but my finances are still in a bad state, so I don't really think I should start a new Stackry box anytime soon. I looked into joining the UK group buy, but for some reason they're only fulfilling orders about 6 months after they're placed, so I don't know if I want to bother with that. 

Not in a good place right now tbh, so polish hasn't really been at the front of my mind.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> My January PPU PfD has arrived. It's quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 70286
> 
> ...


Nice delivery!  And pretty manis, especially the FF when it's blue!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 14, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Are you buying from HHC this month? There are a couple I like, but my finances are still in a bad state, so I don't really think I should start a new Stackry box anytime soon. I looked into joining the UK group buy, but for some reason they're only fulfilling orders about 6 months after they're placed, so I don't know if I want to bother with that.
> 
> Not in a good place right now tbh, so polish hasn't really been at the front of my mind.


I don't think so, unless something from Polished Gamers or LBOH grabs me so I start a Stackry box.  I really do want the Nailed It this time but can't justify unless I have something else for Stackry - I will let you know coz if I'm buying I can add something to order for you!
Sorry to hear things are still not going well for you, sending virtual hug


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2022)

The HHC Nailed It has sold out so I guess not buying 
Was working up to an order for it coz it was stunning.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> The HHC Nailed It has sold out so I guess not buying
> Was working up to an order for it coz it was stunning.


Sorry you missed out. I'm still contemplating the Alchemy. The UK group buy is actually very good, just over a $ shipping per polish, but there's a 6 month delay and I'm not sure I want to bother with that. I also don't NEED more polishes.

On that note, I received 8 of my 15 Glams today. Weird how they were posted on the same day, but only 2 packages came today. Hopefully the other 2 will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry you missed out. I'm still contemplating the Alchemy. The UK group buy is actually very good, just over a $ shipping per polish, but there's a 6 month delay and I'm not sure I want to bother with that. I also don't NEED more polishes.
> 
> On that note, I received 8 of my 15 Glams today. Weird how they were posted on the same day, but only 2 packages came today. Hopefully the other 2 will arrive tomorrow.


I got SEVEN parcels from Glam today!  Hubby was not impressed "I thought you were cutting down polish buying???"!  Oops...


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got SEVEN parcels from Glam today!  Hubby was not impressed "I thought you were cutting down polish buying???"!  Oops...


Yeah, but it's only 4 per parcel...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 16, 2022)

Anita - Nailed It have added more stock - tell me what you want from HHC and if it's still there I'll get them!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anita - Nailed It have added more stock - tell me what you want from HHC and if it's still there I'll get them!


Sorry, just seen it. Thanks, but I think I will leave the Alchemy for now. x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Feb 17, 2022)

I've ordered now, so pleases they got more!
I have a while to add if I want to!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've ordered now, so pleases they got more!
> I have a while to add if I want to!


I'm glad you managed to get one. 

I'm really annoyed, my missing 2 Glam packages didn't come today. Hope they're not lost. 

How do you like the Black Friday mysteries? Those are the ones I'm missing. I have the freebie, Retail Therapy, that's pretty nice.


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 17, 2022)

Just got an e-mail from Kay to say that my November order got missed when she was printing the labels, so will be posted tomorrow. At least now I know they're not lost. Phew!


----------



## Anitacska (Feb 19, 2022)

Finally received all my Glams. I'm quite happy with my mysteries, I love two and like one. Here are all my Glams.







My mysteries: Beautiful Stranger, Sweet Child O' Mine, Kiss the Rain.




I bought a Tonic Polish in a destash too, Blue Jean Baby. I missed out on this originally and it was never brought back. They keep saying Tonic isn't closed and is just taking a break, but I bet she won't reopen.


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Feb 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone buying from Polish Pickup?
> I've had a poke through the site and I think I'll get Nailed It!, Garden Path and maybe Lemming.
> I'm going to order from the US site to Stackry as I want to get some of the new Ethereals and I forgot to go to RC when they launched, and they're all sold out, so starting a new box.  Hopefully be a few other things to pick up before consolidation.
> 
> ...


I did a little research and found a very good website for nail accessories and tools ... so many choices for gel polishes. I will make a few orders and share my personal experience.
This is the site: www.diamondnailsupplies.com.au/


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 24, 2022)

This polish from Cirque Colors has become my new favorite! It's called Dream Within A Dream!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 2, 2022)

Anitacska
, I feel like you previously mentioned you might have Ukrainian ties.  If so, how are you and your family? If not, how are you and your family?


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 2, 2022)

boschicka said:


> Anitacska
> , I feel like you previously mentioned you might have Ukrainian ties.  If so, how are you and your family? If not, how are you and your family?



I don't, I'm from Hungary, but very kind of you to ask. I'm rather anxious about this whole thing, partly because Hungary borders with Ukraine (and my family live in the Eastern part of the country), and partly because of the threat Putin issued about Russia's nuclear weapons. It can't even bear thinking about what would happen if a nuclear war broke out. Ugh, horrible. 

Otherwise we're okay, life is continuously stressful, but that's just how it is. Hope all is well with you. x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Finally received all my Glams. I'm quite happy with my mysteries, I love two and like one. Here are all my Glams.
> 
> View attachment 70301
> 
> ...


Nice delivery!  I like your mysteries more than mine though.  I got a green, a grey and a pink, I will try to get pics for you next time I have the camera out.  I may be adding those to my swap list!
I love that Tonic!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2022)

lisajohnson0904 said:


> I did a little research and found a very good website for nail accessories and tools ... so many choices for gel polishes. I will make a few orders and share my personal experience.
> This is the site: www.diamondnailsupplies.com.au/


Hope those work out for you, I don't really buy from Australia these days.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> This polish from Cirque Colors has become my new favorite! It's called Dream Within A Dream!


Love this!  People have been raving about this collection and your pics make this one look awesome!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I don't, I'm from Hungary, but very kind of you to ask. I'm rather anxious about this whole thing, partly because Hungary borders with Ukraine (and my family live in the Eastern part of the country), and partly because of the threat Putin issued about Russia's nuclear weapons. It can't even bear thinking about what would happen if a nuclear war broke out. Ugh, horrible.
> 
> Otherwise we're okay, life is continuously stressful, but that's just how it is. Hope all is well with you. x


Glad your family are at least not in the country itself, but it must be a worry xxx
It's a very unsettling time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 4, 2022)

I've been a bit spendy this last couple of weeks - bought some clothes, got some of the new Wildflowers, three from PPU.  I also bought a load of the new Phoenix collection.  I'm undecided about FTLOP - really like two but the Pahlish is not my thing at all.  
I've got a few things I'm planning to add to Stackry as well, I emailed Great Lakes and she's coming back, assured me any orders from current stock would be honoured and said she's planning a new release, and coming back to HHC and PPU.  I like the HHC one, and a few others so I'll be getting those, and if the new GLLs are on time, I'll be getting those too probably, if not I'll get a few of the old ones currently listed.  Nailed It have a birthday collection I fancy coming soon too, and it's also Sparkle and Shine and Little Box of Horrors month (and there's Polished Gamers too) - haven't seen any of those yet so might be expensive or not!  I'm almost certainly going to get an order from Paint It Pretty as well.  With all of that, I skipped this month's Glams, though there are two or three I really want.  I figure it's not a limited collection like the Horror Shop so I'll get them next time around.  
I have a few manis to share but just haven't had the time to edit the photos, been a busy couple of weeks for me.  And this two days a week in the office is really biting now, feel like I'm constantly running to keep up with myself.  Early night the night before of course to see 7am with a shot at getting up, 3 hours a day travelling and knackered all weekend


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Mar 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love this!  People have been raving about this collection and your pics make this one look awesome!


Oh yes, they are really FABULOUS, I'm seriously ADDICTED to this brand, I've got to many to ever wear them all, I'll send you a few if you would like? I'm in the U.S. here are more of my favorites


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Nice delivery!  I like your mysteries more than mine though.  I got a green, a grey and a pink, I will try to get pics for you next time I have the camera out.  I may be adding those to my swap list!
> I love that Tonic!


I would like to see your mysteries, if you have time to take pictures, please. And of course you can add mine to your swaplist.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've been a bit spendy this last couple of weeks - bought some clothes, got some of the new Wildflowers, three from PPU.  I also bought a load of the new Phoenix collection.  I'm undecided about FTLOP - really like two but the Pahlish is not my thing at all.
> I've got a few things I'm planning to add to Stackry as well, I emailed Great Lakes and she's coming back, assured me any orders from current stock would be honoured and said she's planning a new release, and coming back to HHC and PPU.  I like the HHC one, and a few others so I'll be getting those, and if the new GLLs are on time, I'll be getting those too probably, if not I'll get a few of the old ones currently listed.  Nailed It have a birthday collection I fancy coming soon too, and it's also Sparkle and Shine and Little Box of Horrors month (and there's Polished Gamers too) - haven't seen any of those yet so might be expensive or not!  I'm almost certainly going to get an order from Paint It Pretty as well.  With all of that, I skipped this month's Glams, though there are two or three I really want.  I figure it's not a limited collection like the Horror Shop so I'll get them next time around.
> I have a few manis to share but just haven't had the time to edit the photos, been a busy couple of weeks for me.  And this two days a week in the office is really biting now, feel like I'm constantly running to keep up with myself.  Early night the night before of course to see 7am with a shot at getting up, 3 hours a day travelling and knackered all weekend


I feel you on being busy and knackered, I am too, both mentally and physically. Never seem to have time for anything. I've finally managed to put away the polishes I had been using for the last 3 months, they were piling up. Took me over an hour! I just don't have the motivation these days. 

I passed on the FTLOP box. I like the polishes, but not enough to bother with starting a new Stackry box. I'm still paying off my Black Friday purchases. 

I also passed on the Glams. Bought one Femme Fatale and 3 polishes (Paint it Pretty, Femme Fatale and Girly Bits) from PPU. I'm just not really wowed by anything much these days. PPU was full of reflective glitter polishes and I really don't care for those. I'm also not really following many brands nowadays, so that definitely helps with not buying.

I did just look at the upcoming HHC polishes and there are a few very pretty ones, so we'll see if I get tempted enough to buy them. Definitely getting the Femme Fatale, but I can order that from the FF website through the UK group buy anyway.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 5, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad your family are at least not in the country itself, but it must be a worry xxx
> It's a very unsettling time.


It's horrendous. I'm so afraid that bloody madman Putin will start a nuclear war. That would be the end of all of us. I've been reading the news constantly, I can't stop worrying. And I feel so sorry for the Ukrainian people, all those poor children, having to leave their home and everything they own, and their fathers who have to stay behind to fight.


----------



## lisajohnson0904 (Mar 9, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hope those work out for you, I don't really buy from Australia these days.


I really like those products, they bring my nails to life.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 13, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> Oh yes, they are really FABULOUS, I'm seriously ADDICTED to this brand, I've got to many to ever wear them all, I'll send you a few if you would like? I'm in the U.S. here are more of my favorites


That is so sweet of you, but no need!  Love the new pics - is that last one Snow Cone?  It's been in and out of my basket many a time, love it on you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 13, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I would like to see your mysteries, if you have time to take pictures, please. And of course you can add mine to your swaplist.


Finally!  Here are my mysteries:


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 13, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Finally!  Here are my mysteries:
> View attachment 70317
> View attachment 70318
> View attachment 70319
> View attachment 70320


Thank you! They're okay, but yeah, mine are much better.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Mar 13, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is so sweet of you, but no need!  Love the new pics - is that last one Snow Cone?  It's been in and out of my basket many a time, love it on you!


Yes, Snow Cone is the last one, I love it so much! Your new polishes are SO pretty! I like the sparkles, really cute, I like the last attachment the most.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Mar 13, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> Yes, Snow Cone is the last one, I love it so much! Your new polishes are SO pretty! I like the sparkles, really cute, I like the last attachment the most.


That lavender polish on your last attachment would be so cute with my dress


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Mar 13, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> Yes, Snow Cone is the last one, I love it so much! Your new polishes are SO pretty! I like the sparkles, really cute, I like the last attachment the most.





Don aka Alyssa said:


> Yes, Snow Cone is the last one, I love it so much! Your new polishes are SO pretty! I like the sparkles, really cute, I like the last attachment the most.


That lavender polish on your last attachment would be so cute with my dress


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 14, 2022)

I received last month's PPU purchase the other day. I like it, it's pretty unique. 




I only just got around to taking pictures, I've been really busy as the ex got Covid and Max has been here all week. Luckily the children didn't catch it from him, even though they were with him the weekend before last and he tested positive last Monday. Phew! He's not been too ill, it's mostly been like a bad cold/flu, but obviously he can't have Max and has to self isolate. He's feeling much better now and I'm hoping that he'll test negative tomorrow as Max has his physio and I really could do without spending best part of 2 hours taking him there. Also my eldest hasn't been able to help much around the house as he had a (planned) operation 4 weeks ago and is still recovering (all good though), so that also adds to my workload. 

I decided to only buy the Femme Fatale from HHC (directly from them), I just can't really afford anything else, especially not through Stackry. I'm still paying off some purchases from months ago and EDF just informed me that I'm going to pay over a £100 more per month for gas and electricity due to the price increases. Plus I've had to pay for the car insurance last month and I've got the house insurance coming up next month. My youngest needed new glasses, the animals need their 3-monthly worm and flea treatments, etc. Ugh, when did everything get so expensive??? 

So no new polishes for me for the time being, maybe some from PPU/Femme Fatale/Glam, but nothing involving Stackry as that just gets so expensive in the end. I'll need to look for a job in the summer, my youngest is turning 16 and hopefully going to College in September, so I need to find something. Maybe then I'll be able to afford to spend a bit more on polishes. But honestly, I'm not even that keen on most new releases nowadays, it's all reflective glitter or just samey samey.

Anyway, sorry for the rant.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 18, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! They're okay, but yeah, mine are much better.


Can't disagree!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 18, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> That lavender polish on your last attachment would be so cute with my dress


It would!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 18, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I received last month's PPU purchase the other day. I like it, it's pretty unique.
> 
> View attachment 70323
> 
> ...


Oh, sounds awful, hope everyone's better now. xxx
Nice delivery!
I've been spending unfortunately, I got 3 from PPU, 2 from HHC, 2 from Polished Gamers, 9 from Great Lakes, some new Nailed It!s and Ethereals from RC, 4 Paint It Pretty, waiting for LBOH to open shortly with 3 in basket...  My Stackry box will be well stocked when they all arrive...
I'm probably going to skip Sparkle & Shine.
This can't continue though, as you say EVERYTHING is going up except my wages


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 18, 2022)

I also need to post some manis, here we go!




First up is Illyrian Bubblegum, I wore this topper over Nails Inc Kabaret, a shiny navy polish.

Next is Illyrian Dreamstar, I used this over my PfD Snow Blurring Base Coat:





Next is Essence of Nostalgia from Chaos & Crocodiles:




This is a really pretty shade, with tiny red glitters and holo.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 18, 2022)

A couple more!
Nails Inc Holland Park:



I wasn't a big fan of this one.

And I've saved the best for last, Paint It Pretty With A Cherry On Top:




I absolutely loved this, pictures are not capturing how stunning it was.

I need to change again, maybe later, I've had the C&C on, a bit chipped and with tipwear, for days, but work got in the way and I've so far failed to find time to change it.


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Mar 18, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> A couple more!
> Nails Inc Holland Park:
> View attachment 70336
> View attachment 70337
> ...


Love all your pics, especially the purple,your nails are so pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I also need to post some manis, here we go!
> View attachment 70326
> View attachment 70327
> View attachment 70328
> ...



These are all really nice. I have Bubblegum, but not Dreamstar.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> A couple more!
> Nails Inc Holland Park:
> View attachment 70336
> View attachment 70337
> ...



The red one is really pretty.

I know what you mean, several times I've gone with naked nails because I fell asleep in front of the telly after taking my polish off and couldn't be bothered to paint them when I woke up. 

Still I have a ton of mani pictures I haven't posted. Just don't seem to find the time.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh, sounds awful, hope everyone's better now. xxx
> Nice delivery!
> I've been spending unfortunately, I got 3 from PPU, 2 from HHC, 2 from Polished Gamers, 9 from Great Lakes, some new Nailed It!s and Ethereals from RC, 4 Paint It Pretty, waiting for LBOH to open shortly with 3 in basket...  My Stackry box will be well stocked when they all arrive...
> I'm probably going to skip Sparkle & Shine.
> This can't continue though, as you say EVERYTHING is going up except my wages



Thank you! The ex was positive for 12 days and not feeling well for most of it, so Max was here all the time. I got so bored of the park by the end! Finally he was able to have him on Saturday. 

My eldest is recovering very well, starting to be able to help out a bit too. 

Wow, you have been spending! What did you get from HHC? There were a couple I liked, but couldn't be bothered to send to Stackry and the UK group buy is still way behind.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 22, 2022)

Do you like the new Glams? I don't think I'll bother ordering. I've already forgotten which ones I liked from the past 2 launches, so clearly I didn't want them that much.

I like some of the new PfDs, but not ordering right now. I've not really looked at PPU, but there might be a few I'll want.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The ex was positive for 12 days and not feeling well for most of it, so Max was here all the time. I got so bored of the park by the end! Finally he was able to have him on Saturday.
> 
> My eldest is recovering very well, starting to be able to help out a bit too.
> 
> Wow, you have been spending! What did you get from HHC? There were a couple I liked, but couldn't be bothered to send to Stackry and the UK group buy is still way behind.


Glad to hear there are signs of recovery!  
HHC I got the Great Lakes and the Phoenix.  Looking forward to both, I love a good red and the Phoenix looks stunning.  I'm also ridiculously over-excited to get the order for their new collection I bought from RC, but it's a pre-order so I won't be seeing those for a while.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Do you like the new Glams? I don't think I'll bother ordering. I've already forgotten which ones I liked from the past 2 launches, so clearly I didn't want them that much.
> 
> I like some of the new PfDs, but not ordering right now. I've not really looked at PPU, but there might be a few I'll want.


I'm not a fan of the new Glams, one of the trio is quite pretty but would only order it if I had an open order already.  I did love the red one from last collection, I will no doubt be getting it at some point, but probably not this time around as there's little of interest other than that and hopefully it will come back next month again.  I can't buy everything, though I've given it a good try this month...
My Stackry will have about 27 polishes in it if they all arrive in time and I don't add to it, so worth the extra costs in shipping.  I hate a sub-20 box from them, the huge cost always feels too much.  
I love the new PfDs but I'm sticking with my "Black Friday only" policy with them, so I'll get them later with anything else that comes out this year.  
I've already seen the Nailed It and Wildflowers from PPU and I'll be getting both, don't know if they'll have any company yet!  And of course FTLOP is still a mystery at this point, I don't often get it though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 22, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> The red one is really pretty.
> 
> I know what you mean, several times I've gone with naked nails because I fell asleep in front of the telly after taking my polish off and couldn't be bothered to paint them when I woke up.
> 
> Still I have a ton of mani pictures I haven't posted. Just don't seem to find the time.


Oh, look forward to seeing what you've been wearing when you get round to it!  I embarrassed myself with my admission to chipped nails last post, so I did get round to changing them that night, but I have yet to find time to sort the pics.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 23, 2022)

Here's my replacement mani!  It's Illyrian Amnesia and I love it:





I used Snow with this one too, tried to capture the pink shimmer turning to gold about 100 times, last pic was as close as I got!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Here's my replacement mani!  It's Illyrian Amnesia and I love it:
> View attachment 70341
> View attachment 70342
> View attachment 70343
> ...



This is stunning!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2022)

Here's my current mani, Sally Hansen Blush Diamond (2013 untried) topped with Esmaltes da Kelly Black Widow on the accents.







Unfortunately about a week ago I tore into the side of my nail on my ring finger on my right hand and it's just not healing, so I've been sporting a plaster (and a week old polish on that finger). It's really painful, it looks gross and I'm pretty sure it's infected. I tried to get a GP appointment yesterday, but could only get one for tomorrow. I hope it can be easily sorted.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm not a fan of the new Glams, one of the trio is quite pretty but would only order it if I had an open order already.  I did love the red one from last collection, I will no doubt be getting it at some point, but probably not this time around as there's little of interest other than that and hopefully it will come back next month again.  I can't buy everything, though I've given it a good try this month...
> My Stackry will have about 27 polishes in it if they all arrive in time and I don't add to it, so worth the extra costs in shipping.  I hate a sub-20 box from them, the huge cost always feels too much.
> I love the new PfDs but I'm sticking with my "Black Friday only" policy with them, so I'll get them later with anything else that comes out this year.
> I've already seen the Nailed It and Wildflowers from PPU and I'll be getting both, don't know if they'll have any company yet!  And of course FTLOP is still a mystery at this point, I don't often get it though.


I didn't order from Glam either. I like the KBShimmer and the Great Lakes the most from PPU, I might get a couple of others, but not sure yet. I saw the FTLOP box today, I'm passing on it again. 

So my Stackry box remains empty for now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here's my current mani, Sally Hansen Blush Diamond (2013 untried) topped with Esmaltes da Kelly Black Widow on the accents.
> 
> View attachment 70351
> 
> ...


This is pretty, but that sounds awful, hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't order from Glam either. I like the KBShimmer and the Great Lakes the most from PPU, I might get a couple of others, but not sure yet. I saw the FTLOP box today, I'm passing on it again.
> 
> So my Stackry box remains empty for now.


I have quite a big PPU basket, with both the Garden Paths (not sure about the new one though), Noodles, Great Lakes, Wildflower, Paint It Pretty, Ethereal and Night Owl.  I may cull again but I like what's there.  I dumped the Nailed It as I wasn't convinced by the base pink colour and it looks really similar to the one I bought a couple of PPUs ago.  I could happily add loads more including the KB Shimmer which is lovely but that seems more than enough.
I haven't seen FTLOP yet.  I know there's a pink and a green though, seems unlikely I'll go for it but I can't decide for sure on the sneaky peek bottom of bottles pic on Instagram!


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have quite a big PPU basket, with both the Garden Paths (not sure about the new one though), Noodles, Great Lakes, Wildflower, Paint It Pretty, Ethereal and Night Owl.  I may cull again but I like what's there.  I dumped the Nailed It as I wasn't convinced by the base pink colour and it looks really similar to the one I bought a couple of PPUs ago.  I could happily add loads more including the KB Shimmer which is lovely but that seems more than enough.
> I haven't seen FTLOP yet.  I know there's a pink and a green though, seems unlikely I'll go for it but I can't decide for sure on the sneaky peek bottom of bottles pic on Instagram!



Here you go.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Mar 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 70353
> 
> 
> View attachment 70354


Thanks Anita, really appreciate that - I'll be skipping this, I don't really like any of them that much, Garden Path is nicest, I don't even like the other two.


----------



## Anitacska (Mar 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, really appreciate that - I'll be skipping this, I don't really like any of them that much, Garden Path is nicest, I don't even like the other two.


You're welcome. Totally agree, I like the GP, but the PfD is meh and the Pahlish is just okay.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 1, 2022)

I ended up getting my entire wish list from PPU - spent ages trying to decide what I should cull but couldn't decide!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I ended up getting my entire wish list from PPU - spent ages trying to decide what I should cull but couldn't decide!


I only got 3, the FF, GLL and KBShimmer. I was a bit unsure about the GLL, not that it's not pretty, but I must have some other similar polishes, but got it in the end anyway.

I also got 2 polishes from FF, that's through the UK group buy.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 1, 2022)

Current mani: Femme Fatale Neverland topped with Topshop Junkyard (2013 untried). Excuse the tipwear and the dry winter skin, I only had time to take pictures while I was sitting in the car waiting for my eldest to finish his theory driving test and it was so cold, my fingers were freezing.




The FF is a fun tri-thermal, once my hands were warming up, at one point I had differend coloured nails.




Finally, all fingers warmed up and the sun came out! 




It's been so cold here and going between sunny and snowing! Wtf? Someone tell the weather it's April, lol.

In another news I got some antibiotics for my infected finger. It's not much better yet, maybe slightly, but I've only been taking the meds for 2 days. 

Max had an operation on Tuesday to remove some pins from his spine that aren't needed anymore in the hope that it might help with his movement and nerves. His left leg still hasn't improved much and they've found that he also has a dodgy left hip, probably not due to the accident, but not helped by it either. They kept him in overnight, but now he's home (well, now he's with the ex, but he was here for 2 days) and seems happy and not in pain. We'll see if the removal of the pins has helped or not, but at the moment he's just as mobile as he was, in fact it was really difficult to drag him home from the park yesterday. He's only allowed short walks, plus it was freezing, so I tried to get him back to the car after 10 minutes, but he wasn't having it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 9, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Current mani: Femme Fatale Neverland topped with Topshop Junkyard (2013 untried). Excuse the tipwear and the dry winter skin, I only had time to take pictures while I was sitting in the car waiting for my eldest to finish his theory driving test and it was so cold, my fingers were freezing.
> 
> View attachment 70364
> 
> ...


That's a really cool mani!
Hope that the finger is feeling better now.
And yay for Max, glad he's doing OK and loving his park time!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 12, 2022)

I went a bit click-mad tpday and spent a fortune I don't have on Tonic protos from RC - oops!  They were soooo pretty though.  I missed loads before and was mega hacked off, loads were sold as mysteries and I didn't trust them, then RC did them as a first come first served set of duos on their FB group and I missed out on all of them, and as soon as I saw they were up today I dived in, ended up with three orders and 21 polishes....


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> That's a really cool mani!
> Hope that the finger is feeling better now.
> And yay for Max, glad he's doing OK and loving his park time!


Thank you! Yes, the finger has now recovered. I have even managed to remove the old polish and paint it a couple of times now. (Will post some mani pictures soon.)


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I went a bit click-mad tpday and spent a fortune I don't have on Tonic protos from RC - oops!  They were soooo pretty though.  I missed loads before and was mega hacked off, loads were sold as mysteries and I didn't trust them, then RC did them as a first come first served set of duos on their FB group and I missed out on all of them, and as soon as I saw they were up today I dived in, ended up with three orders and 21 polishes....


Wow, that's a lot of polish! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your haul.

I've mostly given up on Tonic now. She practically closed shop and never even restocked polishes she knew people really wanted. Then she gave hundreds of protos to a buddy who was selling them off (for her own gain) and I just didn't feel like supporting her in that. Also I'm mostly over polishes at the moment. I have so many...

That said, I did buy 8 polishes from Different Dimension. She had a couple of expo exclusives listed and there were a few older ones I wanted, so placed an order. Would've loved to have them sent here (and it would've been free shipping!), but she's still not shipping to the UK, so they're going to Stackry. Not too happy about that, but at least her polishes are very reasonably priced ($10-11) and shipping was free. I have 45 days to add something else to my box, maybe I'll buy from another maker (EdM or PfD most likely). I don't think I want anything from HHC.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 12, 2022)

Got my PPU order last week, they're really pretty, I'm happy.




I will try to crop some mani pictures tomorrow, but I'm really tired now. Last week was very hectic and stressful and I still haven't recovered from it.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2022)

As promised, here are some mani pictures. First up is Femme Fatale The Monster. This is a thermal. First is mostly warm state:




Cold state:




Next is Fair Maiden It's Showtime! 







This is Emily de Molly Strangeness and Charm.







Finally this is Polished for Days Glinda the Good Witch. Such a gorgeous, glowy polish. Very bright, freaked my camera out. Formula was a bit rubbish though, very thick, but then I did get it second hand, so maybe the previous owner didn't take very good care of it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, that's a lot of polish! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your haul.
> 
> I've mostly given up on Tonic now. She practically closed shop and never even restocked polishes she knew people really wanted. Then she gave hundreds of protos to a buddy who was selling them off (for her own gain) and I just didn't feel like supporting her in that. Also I'm mostly over polishes at the moment. I have so many...
> 
> That said, I did buy 8 polishes from Different Dimension. She had a couple of expo exclusives listed and there were a few older ones I wanted, so placed an order. Would've loved to have them sent here (and it would've been free shipping!), but she's still not shipping to the UK, so they're going to Stackry. Not too happy about that, but at least her polishes are very reasonably priced ($10-11) and shipping was free. I have 45 days to add something else to my box, maybe I'll buy from another maker (EdM or PfD most likely). I don't think I want anything from HHC.


I know!  I kept seeing pictures of other people's protos and they looked so pretty.  After all the crappy ways RC sold them, it was such a joy to see individual polishes with a picture!  I must have missed loads though (bank balance is grateful!) because she started listing them the day before I saw the post.  I rushed off and had a basket of about 15, culled it down to a sensible level and checked out.  Then almost immediately she listed more I wanted, and I nabbed those too.  I hoped that would be it done, but she saved my absolute favourites for the next relist, that time I just got a few, but then after checking out I realised just how much I'd spent, still, who needs to eat anyway?  
I also want new Nailed Its and Wildflowers and have a large basket open at Hypnotic ready for the WF restock.  I just found out she'll hold your orders and ship together for up to 3 months and 3 orders, so I'll probably ask her to do that so I can add future restocks and get free shipping.  
I was thinking I would be much better than this after filling my big Stackry box...  But I'm just not.  I also fancy some of the new Great Lakes that are coming soon.  
It's a shame about Tonic, she had such nice polishes, maybe will be back soon.  The no UK shipping thing is so annoying still, shame you had to start a box for those, hope you find something you love to fill it up.  
I'm not doing HHC either, waiting to see what PGB has to offer in a couple of days though.  I hope nothing!  But if I get the GLLs, I'll end up with a new Stackry anyway as no way they'll arrive before I have to empty what's there.  I'm still waiting for the ones from LBOH and PGB from last month, everything else has already arrived.  
I'm definitely not over polish yet!  I've been liking too much recently, which is unusual as usually everything goes all pastels, neons and holos at this time of year, which is when I start to spend less as I don't buy any of those.  I usually prefer my winter/Christmas blingy polishes in the jewel tones.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Got my PPU order last week, they're really pretty, I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 70386
> 
> ...


These are all really cute!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> As promised, here are some mani pictures. First up is Femme Fatale The Monster. This is a thermal. First is mostly warm state:
> 
> View attachment 70387
> 
> ...


These are all nice - Glinda's my favourite!  Shame about the formula, it has screen presence.  It's funny seeing you wearing just one at a time!  
Hope things pick up for you soon xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 13, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all nice - Glinda's my favourite!  Shame about the formula, it has screen presence.  It's funny seeing you wearing just one at a time!
> Hope things pick up for you soon xxx


Thank you! The reason I haven't been wearing any glitter toppers, etc. is because I didn't want to subject my recovering finger to lots of acetone. Also, I just can't be bothered to try and find matching polishes, it's too much hassle.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 13, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! The reason I haven't been wearing any glitter toppers, etc. is because I didn't want to subject my recovering finger to lots of acetone. Also, I just can't be bothered to try and find matching polishes, it's too much hassle.


Makes total sense, but it's odd to not see your "signature" style!  I can imagine the faff trying to figure out what will go, I have enough trouble finding polishes that work with my toppers!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 14, 2022)

Last week's mani was Illyrian Polish El Jefe:







I had this up for sale for ages, it didn't sell so I wore it instead, so glad I still have it after all!  I found it quite mesmerising, found myself looking at my nails a lot!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 16, 2022)

My current mani is Nails Inc Belgrave Place:




It's not blue like my pics, it's purple!  But camera says no.  It's not as nice on the nails as it is in the bottle.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Last week's mani was Illyrian Polish El Jefe:
> View attachment 70397
> View attachment 70398
> View attachment 70399
> ...


This is really pretty! Good thing you didn't sell it!

Sorry I've not been around, I've had too much going on. Haven't bought or received any polish lately. I'll try to post a few manis in a bit.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> My current mani is Nails Inc Belgrave Place:
> View attachment 70403
> View attachment 70404
> 
> ...


I hate it when my camera doesn't pick up the colours accurately.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> This is really pretty! Good thing you didn't sell it!
> 
> Sorry I've not been around, I've had too much going on. Haven't bought or received any polish lately. I'll try to post a few manis in a bit.


No worries, hope everything is OK.
I've backed off the shopping a bit as I'm broke though I did buy a few more Phoenix's.
I've seen a couple of PPU polishes I want so far.  Trying to resist the new GLLs because it would mean starting a new Stackry box.  I'm already into storage payments on the current one as LBOH apparently takes even longer than other pre-orders, and it's only just shipped.  
I don't like any of the new Glams.
But I did mean to show you this:





It's the Glam Valentine's freebie Blue Dahlia, should have taken its pic with my other mysteries when I posted them, just remembered it now!


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2022)

Here are my recent manis. I haven't actually worn many polishes, I either keep them on for 3 days instead of 2, or fail to paint my nails once I've taken the polish off as I fall asleep in front of the telly. But anyway, here they are.

First is Polished for Days Eudora. This has a very strong pink shimmer, but my camera couldn't pick it up.










Next is Colors by Llarowe Tank Tops & Flip Flops topped with Dance Legend Circus Circus on the accents (there you go, a "me" mani!).







This is Tonic Polish Lemons & Cream. This was my Easter mani, I was going to do some stamping, but you know... I really should've used it over a blurring base coat as it was quite seethrough. Not very impressed, tbh.







Next is Glam Polish The Magnificent Marvelous Mad Madam Mim. I took these pictures in Chessington, so they're not the best. But nice polish.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> No worries, hope everything is OK.
> I've backed off the shopping a bit as I'm broke though I did buy a few more Phoenix's.
> I've seen a couple of PPU polishes I want so far.  Trying to resist the new GLLs because it would mean starting a new Stackry box.  I'm already into storage payments on the current one as LBOH apparently takes even longer than other pre-orders, and it's only just shipped.
> I don't like any of the new Glams.
> ...


That's pretty! Thanks for showing it.

Have you received your Tonics yet? Would love to see them if you have time to take pictures.


----------



## Anitacska (Apr 27, 2022)

More manis. First is Femme Fatale Skills in Magic . It's okay, but not really a colour that suits me well.







Next is Tonic Polish Sylveon over Polished for Days Soft Focus Plum Taupe. I liked it, but it looked more purple (and prettier) in the bottle.
















My current mani is Femme Fatale Snowy Twilight (very season approproate, lol).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my recent manis. I haven't actually worn many polishes, I either keep them on for 3 days instead of 2, or fail to paint my nails once I've taken the polish off as I fall asleep in front of the telly. But anyway, here they are.
> 
> First is Polished for Days Eudora. This has a very strong pink shimmer, but my camera couldn't pick it up.
> 
> ...


Yay manis!  I love Eudora, not sure it would suit me but it's so pretty.  And a signature mani as well, so nice to see!  I don't like that yellow Tonic at all, but Madame Mim is really cute.  I had naked nails for a day recently too, took polish off then got distracted with work and didn't have time to reapply till next day.  I don't like it though!  Especially with so many pretties to wear.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That's pretty! Thanks for showing it.
> 
> Have you received your Tonics yet? Would love to see them if you have time to take pictures.


My Tonics are sharing a box with some pre-order M&N polishes, so don't have them yet.  Will share when I do, it may be some time though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Apr 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> More manis. First is Femme Fatale Skills in Magic . It's okay, but not really a colour that suits me well.
> 
> View attachment 70434
> 
> ...


Very nice, I like the Tonic best, though it's always sad when they're not quite as nice as the bottle.  I always thought you didn't wear polishes out of season, maybe I'm thinking of someone else!


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Very nice, I like the Tonic best, though it's always sad when they're not quite as nice as the bottle.  I always thought you didn't wear polishes out of season, maybe I'm thinking of someone else!


No, I do. Since I use a random number generator, I just use whichever polish comes up. Besides, it's a blue polish with a wintery name, but the label has fallen off, so it really is just a blue polish, lol.


----------



## Anitacska (May 1, 2022)

Did you buy from Glam? I didn't. There was one I liked (dark blue with glitter), but again couldn't be bothered to order. Femme Fatale is out of action for a few weeks due to surgery, so won't be buying from there this month. Annoyingly also won't be receiving the group buy polishes any time soon, I have 16 on hold. I need to check PPU, I don't even remember if I've liked anything so far. 

I've only bought 33 polishes this year so far which is unlike me, I used to buy hundreds every year. I mean it's not bad, I was bound to get to this stage eventually with 6600 polishes!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Did you buy from Glam? I didn't. There was one I liked (dark blue with glitter), but again couldn't be bothered to order. Femme Fatale is out of action for a few weeks due to surgery, so won't be buying from there this month. Annoyingly also won't be receiving the group buy polishes any time soon, I have 16 on hold. I need to check PPU, I don't even remember if I've liked anything so far.
> 
> I've only bought 33 polishes this year so far which is unlike me, I used to buy hundreds every year. I mean it's not bad, I was bound to get to this stage eventually with 6600 polishes!


No, I didn't want any Glams, I still want the red from the Cintra collection but I hope to get it at a later date.  That's an annoying wait for your FFs, hope they come soon.  I have just two on my wishlist for PPU, the PfD and Nailed It, though I may not have seen everything yet.  I saw FTLOP today, like two but won't be buying.  I managed so far not to buy GLLs, but I do really want to get them, UK shipping is expensive and I don't want to start a new Stackry, but they are ending at the end of this month, so I'll wait to decide.  I checked out my Stackry once LBOH arrived and it was about £120, worse than usual, it's such an annoying bill to add to the polish spending.  
Wow on two fronts, only 33 is impressive, but 6600 is way too many, I'm around 3,500 with more to add, and that's way too many too.  I've been listing older ones on eBay and have sold a few, mostly Nails Incs, but they aren't shifting quickly.  Still, I'm pleased every time one goes, so it feels like I'm partly dealing with them!
I like your random number generator idea!  I have rotating categories worn to match an outfit by colour, it's my favourite method so far, I get a get a decent mix of old and new with it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 1, 2022)

Well now I've had a closer look at PPU, I still have a two item wishlist but it's switched from PfD to Vanessa Molina - the PfD swatches make it look pretty boring.


----------



## Anitacska (May 2, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> No, I didn't want any Glams, I still want the red from the Cintra collection but I hope to get it at a later date.  That's an annoying wait for your FFs, hope they come soon.  I have just two on my wishlist for PPU, the PfD and Nailed It, though I may not have seen everything yet.  I saw FTLOP today, like two but won't be buying.  I managed so far not to buy GLLs, but I do really want to get them, UK shipping is expensive and I don't want to start a new Stackry, but they are ending at the end of this month, so I'll wait to decide.  I checked out my Stackry once LBOH arrived and it was about £120, worse than usual, it's such an annoying bill to add to the polish spending.
> Wow on two fronts, only 33 is impressive, but 6600 is way too many, I'm around 3,500 with more to add, and that's way too many too.  I've been listing older ones on eBay and have sold a few, mostly Nails Incs, but they aren't shifting quickly.  Still, I'm pleased every time one goes, so it feels like I'm partly dealing with them!
> I like your random number generator idea!  I have rotating categories worn to match an outfit by colour, it's my favourite method so far, I get a get a decent mix of old and new with it.





PearlyQueen said:


> Well now I've had a closer look at PPU, I still have a two item wishlist but it's switched from PfD to Vanessa Molina - the PfD swatches make it look pretty boring.



I don't want the FTLOP box either. I really like the Garden Path from PPU and thinking about 2 more, Paint It Pretty and Nevermind. I don't want any of the reflective polishes, so the PfD was a no from the start.

Ouch, that's a lot for shipping! I still only have the Different Dimensions in mine, but have 4 more weeks to add to it. Not sure what though. 

Yeah, I agree, 6600 is way too much. I can't be bothered to try to sell what I don't want, at least not on eBay, I might try Facebook groups if and when I get around to it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 2, 2022)

So here is my current mani, which is Illyrian Elevation:






This is really cute and summery, with loads of shiftiness - there's a prominent vibrant green in this shimmer that shows a lot to the eye but seems to elude the camera.  This polish has been really enjoyable to wear, and this is just two coats.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here is my current mani, which is Illyrian Elevation:
> View attachment 70443
> View attachment 70444
> View attachment 70445
> ...


This is one polish? Wow, that's shifty! I actually have this, but haven't worn it yet.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> This is one polish? Wow, that's shifty! I actually have this, but haven't worn it yet.


Yes, one polish, it's lovely, I recommend it!  My Fedex arrived from Stackry today, paid for slower service but it came two days early.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yes, one polish, it's lovely, I recommend it!  My Fedex arrived from Stackry today, paid for slower service but it came two days early.


I usually pay for the slower one myself, we're only talking about a couple of days' difference anyway.

Enjoy your delivery! It's been a while since I had one myself, January, I think.


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2022)

I've just spent hours choosing toppers and matching polished, so you can look forward to a few "signature" manis in the coming days/weeks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I've just spent hours choosing toppers and matching polished, so you can look forward to a few "signature" manis in the coming days/weeks.


Amazing, can't wait!


----------



## Anitacska (May 3, 2022)

I'm actually really excited today about something not polish related. You might remember that I mentioned that I collect some perfumes, namely YSL Paris limited edition fragrances. I managed to find one that I really didn't think I would. I couldn't even find much about it online, it's the first springtime fragrance they released, it's from 2002. I accidentally stumbled upon it on eBay and got it for a very reasonable price. It arrived today. I now have all the springtime fragrances and I'm really happy. 

Now if I could find EP December 2012, that would be amazing! Probably won't happen, but you never know!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I'm actually really excited today about something not polish related. You might remember that I mentioned that I collect some perfumes, namely YSL Paris limited edition fragrances. I managed to find one that I really didn't think I would. I couldn't even find much about it online, it's the first springtime fragrance they released, it's from 2002. I accidentally stumbled upon it on eBay and got it for a very reasonable price. It arrived today. I now have all the springtime fragrances and I'm really happy.
> 
> Now if I could find EP December 2012, that would be amazing! Probably won't happen, but you never know!


Oh well done, I'm pleased for you!  Not convinced the EP will ever appear, but never say never!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 6, 2022)

I placed my 2-item PPU order yesterday!


----------



## Anitacska (May 6, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I placed my 2-item PPU order yesterday!


So did I! In the end I only got the Garden Path and Nevermind. The Paint It Pretty was nice, but I'm not convinced it's not similar to something I already own.

I received my previous order yesterday, all 3 are really pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> So did I! In the end I only got the Garden Path and Nevermind. The Paint It Pretty was nice, but I'm not convinced it's not similar to something I already own.
> 
> I received my previous order yesterday, all 3 are really pretty.
> 
> View attachment 70453


I really like both the ones you chose, both were in my shortlist but I've been profligate on spending this month so they had to go.  I was also tempted by the PiP but it was also a casualty of the cull.  And I've seen the next Nailed It collection coming on 15th and I MUST HAVE most of them...  
Your order is really cute, I have the GLL on the way too, the KBShimmer was another I thought about at the time and it's cute.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 15, 2022)

So this is what I've been wearing this week - Quixotic Polish Frost Stained Glass:






It's really lovely!  It mostly looks like the pinkest of the photos, even though the base colour is actually a very dark purple.  Very pleased - but need to change soon as it's starting to look past its best.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So this is what I've been wearing this week - Quixotic Polish Frost Stained Glass:
> View attachment 70474
> View attachment 70475
> View attachment 70476
> ...


Very pretty!

Sorry I've been AWOL, my younger two are doing exams, so I've been really busy. So far this week we've had 2 very early starts (one more on Friday), plus on Monday my eldest and I went to see Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake at the O2. On Saturday I'm taking my middle one to see My Chemical Romance in Milton Keynes. I've been driving up and down the M25 and M40 as we have to go to High Wycombe for the exams. I'm really stressed and tired. 

I did place an order from EdM and asked her to add my missing polish from last year. I need to empty my Stackry box in 2 weeks, so decided to add a few polishes to it, even though there were no discounts. I did get free shipping at least.

Have you seen the new Glams? I like the look of the holo collection, might actually place an order this time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 18, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL, my younger two are doing exams, so I've been really busy. So far this week we've had 2 very early starts (one more on Friday), plus on Monday my eldest and I went to see Europe, Foreigner and Whitesnake at the O2. On Saturday I'm taking my middle one to see My Chemical Romance in Milton Keynes. I've been driving up and down the M25 and M40 as we have to go to High Wycombe for the exams. I'm really stressed and tired.
> 
> ...


Sounds exhausting, at least the end is in sight!
Yay for new EdMs and the replacement polish.
I'm very intrigued by the Glam holos coming soon, waiting for more swatches to decide though!  I've bought way too much lately and I want some of the new Wildflowers, but I do like a couple of the Glams from what I've seen (and still want that previous red one...).  
I got the complete Nailed It collection from RC on Sunday.


----------



## Anitacska (May 18, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds exhausting, at least the end is in sight!
> Yay for new EdMs and the replacement polish.
> I'm very intrigued by the Glam holos coming soon, waiting for more swatches to decide though!  I've bought way too much lately and I want some of the new Wildflowers, but I do like a couple of the Glams from what I've seen (and still want that previous red one...).
> I got the complete Nailed It collection from RC on Sunday.


Oh no, the one more on Friday is just for this week, there are several more exams in the coming weeks! The last one is on 23rd June.  

At least the ex has Max most of the time, can't deal with him as well. But I was so pissed off with him, on Monday he came over to watch the younger two and feed them, and even though I asked him to wash up after himself, he left all the dirty plates and cutlery for me to deal with! We got back after midnight and had to be up at 6.15 and I had bloody piles of washing up left for me. I was fuming! 

He's coming over on Saturday again to watch and feed the 2 who aren't coming to the concert, but I swear I'll kill him if he doesn't wash up afterwards!  I've literally never regretted divorcing him.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 19, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh no, the one more on Friday is just for this week, there are several more exams in the coming weeks! The last one is on 23rd June.
> 
> At least the ex has Max most of the time, can't deal with him as well. But I was so pissed off with him, on Monday he came over to watch the younger two and feed them, and even though I asked him to wash up after himself, he left all the dirty plates and cutlery for me to deal with! We got back after midnight and had to be up at 6.15 and I had bloody piles of washing up left for me. I was fuming!
> 
> He's coming over on Saturday again to watch and feed the 2 who aren't coming to the concert, but I swear I'll kill him if he doesn't wash up afterwards!  I've literally never regretted divorcing him.


Sorry Anita, that's a lot of driving ahead 
Your ex sounds really annoying, the last sentence made me laugh out loud!  Hope he listens next time xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 25, 2022)

First up, here's last week's mani, Illyrian Blush:







This is a real chameleon, it doesn't look like much in the bottle.  Scattered holo for sure, in some lighting a kind of peachy/nude, at other times a baby pink, occasionally a lilac.  In some lighting however, it looks like a holo glitter bomb!  Sooo sparkly but I couldn't capture it in a picture   In low lighting it can be a duochrome pink/gold, or more usually a lilac shade with colour shifting shimmer from green to orange.  Oh yes, and occasionally it's a nude with copper shimmer.  One of these pics is awful but the only one that nabbed the green shift, so I included it anyway!  
This week's is still in my camera, so will have to wait a while!

So I also have seen more of the Glams, and I'm going to pass - I'd much rather get the Great Lakes that are going away at the end of the month (shipping to UK $34!!!, or $10 to Stackry, but consolidation/onward shipping/actual postage costs/starting a new box...).  I also fear an expensive PPU coming up, I've not seen everything yet but I'm pretty sure I want PfD, GLL, Wildflower and Paint It Pretty, maybe KBShimmer and Nailed It, so I don't want to overcommit before then.
Which means I've not yet placed my order for the new Wildflowers, which I'd like to get from Hypnotic.  Only 2 or 3 I want though.  And will probably ask them to hold so I can combine shipping with the next couple of releases as well.  But maybe I'll wait and hope they still have them next month.  I hate being broke!  That's the extent of things for now, I like the Sparkle and Shine box but not enough to start Stackry for it, skipped Little Box of Horrors.
Hope everyone's doing OK!  
xxx


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> First up, here's last week's mani, Illyrian Blush:
> View attachment 70481
> View attachment 70482
> View attachment 70483
> ...


Blush is really pretty! I'm almost certain I own it myself.

I'm currently sitting in Muffin Break in High Wycombe drinking coffee, waiting for my children to do their Chemistry exam. We've only had 2 exams this week, but I'm exhausted, probably some left over from last week. On top of driving to High Wycombe 3 times, I also had to drive to Milton Keynes for a concert on Saturday. On the way back the M25 was closed, so we were directed off it and promptly got stuck behind 2 coaches unable to go overa narrow, very humpy bridge. We got home at 2.30 am! 

Luckily next week is half term and there are no exams. Getting up at 6.15 am has been a massive shock to the system. I once again had unpainted nails for a day as I fell asleep in front of the telly.

I like the Glam holos, I think I'll get all 6. Not sure about PPU yet, will wait for wishlisting before I decide. I don't think I've seen many I want though.

Of course EdM is having a sale this weekend! She's also releasing some stunning new polishes, so I think I'll place an order, despite my Stackry box needing to be emptied on Monday. I guess I'll just have to start a new one. Typical though, ugh.


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> First up, here's last week's mani, Illyrian Blush:
> View attachment 70481
> View attachment 70482
> View attachment 70483
> ...


Which Great Lakes polishes are you looking to buy? If I have them in my collection, I'd be happy to just give them to you. Could ship to your US address.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2022)

boschicka said:


> Which Great Lakes polishes are you looking to buy? If I have them in my collection, I'd be happy to just give them to you. Could ship to your US address.


Boschicka that is a lovely offer, I have a large basket at the moment, the new collection plus:
US2
Sunset on Summit Peak
Dusk on the Shores of Portage
The Real Boss
Making Peace with Past Indiscretions
Bring Yourself Back Online
Like Air I'll Rise
I Have Been Her Kind
Ease One Life The Aching

It will need to be trimmed down a bit though as I can't buy everything!

I love GLL polishes, but it's a recent love affair and I've missed so many I like in the past - her flakies are so beautiful!  Happy to pay you for almost anything you don't love that I don't already own!   (I say almost because I'm not a fan of her grey shimmers or anything too pastel...)


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Blush is really pretty! I'm almost certain I own it myself.
> 
> I'm currently sitting in Muffin Break in High Wycombe drinking coffee, waiting for my children to do their Chemistry exam. We've only had 2 exams this week, but I'm exhausted, probably some left over from last week. On top of driving to High Wycombe 3 times, I also had to drive to Milton Keynes for a concert on Saturday. On the way back the M25 was closed, so we were directed off it and promptly got stuck behind 2 coaches unable to go overa narrow, very humpy bridge. We got home at 2.30 am!
> 
> ...


That all sounds exhausting!
I like the Glams too, but I need to prioritise and they drop off, I'm sure you'll love them!  
I've seen some of those EdMs, they're gorgeous, and a good sale is always welcome, even if the timing with Stackry sucks.  
I've just seen FTLOP and not impressed - won't be getting it, don't really like any of them (and I had high hopes when it was a GLL guest month


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> That all sounds exhausting!
> I like the Glams too, but I need to prioritise and they drop off, I'm sure you'll love them!
> I've seen some of those EdMs, they're gorgeous, and a good sale is always welcome, even if the timing with Stackry sucks.
> I've just seen FTLOP and not impressed - won't be getting it, don't really like any of them (and I had high hopes when it was a GLL guest month


My biggest problem is that I placed an order with EdM just 2 weeks ago! But I wanted to have something else in my Stackry box (I only had 8 polishes from Different Dimension and a perfume in there). Typical. I won't be able to stay up until 1 am though, so I might miss out on stuff anyway. We'll see.

I'm not that keen on the FTLOP box, but I do like the Pahlish. Not going to buy it for just that though. I can't even remember when I last bought it, somehow they've been a lot less interesting lately (or is it just me?).


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> My biggest problem is that I placed an order with EdM just 2 weeks ago! But I wanted to have something else in my Stackry box (I only had 8 polishes from Different Dimension and a perfume in there). Typical. I won't be able to stay up until 1 am though, so I might miss out on stuff anyway. We'll see.
> 
> I'm not that keen on the FTLOP box, but I do like the Pahlish. Not going to buy it for just that though. I can't even remember when I last bought it, somehow they've been a lot less interesting lately (or is it just me?).


Oh, annoying!  Fingers crossed you get what you want.
I can't remember last time I was even tempted by FTLOP, I usually like the PfD and occasionally one other, but it's been too long since I liked a full box.  I find Pahlish a bit dull these days, I got a few on Black Friday and one recent PPU one, but for the most part I'm over the brand I think.  Still love what I have though!  Powder Perfect went the same way for me a long time ago, went from loving all of it to being bored stiff almost overnight - and it was her polishes that got dull, not my taste that changed.


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Boschicka that is a lovely offer, I have a large basket at the moment, the new collection plus:
> US2
> Sunset on Summit Peak
> Dusk on the Shores of Portage
> ...


A few of those sound familiar for sure. I'll check tonight and get back to you!


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh, annoying!  Fingers crossed you get what you want.
> I can't remember last time I was even tempted by FTLOP, I usually like the PfD and occasionally one other, but it's been too long since I liked a full box.  I find Pahlish a bit dull these days, I got a few on Black Friday and one recent PPU one, but for the most part I'm over the brand I think.  Still love what I have though!  Powder Perfect went the same way for me a long time ago, went from loving all of it to being bored stiff almost overnight - and it was her polishes that got dull, not my taste that changed.


Thanks. I don't think they're limited (other than the LEs), but might sell out and when they're restocked, they won't be on sale anymore. Oh well, I'm not that fussed, I need to sleep more than anything!

I actually haven't liked the PfD much lately in the FTLOP box. Or even her recent PPU offerings because of the reflective glitter. It's fine, I don't have to buy everything.


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2022)

Just bought the cosmic holos plus 4 other Glams from older collections. It's annoying how we can't buy them as a set, therefore can't use the 10% off code. I did ask in the group if she would refund the other 5%, we'll see.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Just bought the cosmic holos plus 4 other Glams from older collections. It's annoying how we can't buy them as a set, therefore can't use the 10% off code. I did ask in the group if she would refund the other 5%, we'll see.


I'd always thought if you bought the full collection, even not as a set, you would be able to use the discount - guess that means I've never bought a full set to try it out!  They're usually fairly nice at Glam, hopefully they'll sort out a refund on that for you.  What else did you get?  They still have the three older polishes I fancy available for the UK, hopefully still be there next month


----------



## Anitacska (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'd always thought if you bought the full collection, even not as a set, you would be able to use the discount - guess that means I've never bought a full set to try it out!  They're usually fairly nice at Glam, hopefully they'll sort out a refund on that for you.  What else did you get?  They still have the three older polishes I fancy available for the UK, hopefully still be there next month


I bought I Like Good Strong Words..., Sword of Destiny, Child of Surprise and Daughter of Chaos.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I bought I Like Good Strong Words..., Sword of Destiny, Child of Surprise and Daughter of Chaos.


Nice choices!


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Boschicka that is a lovely offer, I have a large basket at the moment, the new collection plus:
> US2
> Sunset on Summit Peak
> Dusk on the Shores of Portage
> ...




 PearlyQueen
,

_From your list I have:_
Like Air, I'll Rise v2
I Have Been Her Kind

_Others that are yours for the taking if you choose:_
To The East
Without Ever Having Felt Sorry For Itself
A Dream Within A Dream
HHC: The Avatar State
No Salt, No Worries
Washed In Magenta v2
That Ducking Lake
In A Handful of Dust v2


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 27, 2022)

boschicka said:


> PearlyQueen
> ,
> 
> _From your list I have:_
> ...


Boschicka, I would love all of those except That Ducking Lake, No Salt No Worries and I already have In A Handful of Dust - let me know what you'd like for them xxx


----------



## boschicka (May 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Boschicka, I would love all of those except That Ducking Lake, No Salt No Worries and I already have In A Handful of Dust - let me know what you'd like for them xxx


I don't want anything for them. Just trying to help you take some items out of your GLL cart or off your wishlist. Let me know where to send them and when the best time is. I can send them soon or hold off for the best possible shipping situation for you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2022)

boschicka said:


> I don't want anything for them. Just trying to help you take some items out of your GLL cart or off your wishlist. Let me know where to send them and when the best time is. I can send them soon or hold off for the best possible shipping situation for you.


That is so lovely of you, thank you!  I will let you know when I have something in my Stackry box and give you the address then, polish Angel!  xxx


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2022)

I woke up at 2, everything was still in stock, so I placed my order and went back to sleep.


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2022)

Oh and I've already got the refund from Glam.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh and I've already got the refund from Glam.


Yay,, they are very good with that sort of stuff!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I woke up at 2, everything was still in stock, so I placed my order and went back to sleep.


Oo, what did you get?  #nosey!


----------



## Anitacska (May 28, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, what did you get?  #nosey!






I wasn't sure about Head Strong, but I was below the free shipping threshold, so decided to add it. I wasn't going to pay $6 shipping, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> View attachment 70497
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure about Head Strong, but I was below the free shipping threshold, so decided to add it. I wasn't going to pay $6 shipping, lol.


These are very nice - specially the two LEs (which I see are now sold out, so good thinking to get in early!).  I couldn't resist a peek at the sale, but too overcommited to shop this time.  I've just seen the June Nailed It release, and they're really nice!


----------



## boschicka (May 28, 2022)

boschicka said:


> I don't want anything for them. Just trying to help you take some items out of your GLL cart or off your wishlist. Let me know where to send them and when the best time is. I can send them soon or hold off for the best possible shipping situation for you.


This goes for you too, 

 Anitacska
. Not sure what I would have that you don't already have and I haven't purchased much in the last year, so nothing recent, but I'm happy to take a look at my collection for whatever you're looking for. Or if you want to claim the GLLs that PearlyQueen didn't want, feel free.


----------



## Anitacska (May 29, 2022)

boschicka said:


> This goes for you too,
> 
> Anitacska
> . Not sure what I would have that you don't already have and I haven't purchased much in the last year, so nothing recent, but I'm happy to take a look at my collection for whatever you're looking for. Or if you want to claim the GLLs that PearlyQueen didn't want, feel free.


Thank you, that's really kind of you! I'm not really looking for anything, I have so many polishes now and I'm done with chasing after them. But I do appreciate the offer.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2022)

Woohoo, just dropped into FB Group for Glam and I won the last $10 giveaway!  So I will definitely be getting that polish I've been wanting!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2022)

Well I've had a closer look at PPU, filled up a basket with a random load of stuff intending to go back and winnow, thought if I dumped one or two I'd still get free shipping - only to find out that the threshold in the UK shop has leapt from $90 to $130!  Shocked.  I've never bought enough to get to that amount, this time it would still have been one more,, which I could easily have found but I was way too annoyed!
So had a hypercritical look at my planned purchases and dumped most of them - down to four now, Wildflower, GLL, Lemming & Paint It Pretty.
I was planning to dump the Wildflower too as it's quite similar to the one I planned to get from Hypnotic - but I've now found out that the ones I planned to buy tomorrow are sold out so I'll get the PPU one instead.  If I'd been that desperate for them I'd have checked out when it was on pre-order, maybe they'll come back!


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Woohoo, just dropped into FB Group for Glam and I won the last $10 giveaway!  So I will definitely be getting that polish I've been wanting!


That's brilliant! Which polish are you after?


----------



## Anitacska (May 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I've had a closer look at PPU, filled up a basket with a random load of stuff intending to go back and winnow, thought if I dumped one or two I'd still get free shipping - only to find out that the threshold in the UK shop has leapt from $90 to $130!  Shocked.  I've never bought enough to get to that amount, this time it would still have been one more,, which I could easily have found but I was way too annoyed!
> So had a hypercritical look at my planned purchases and dumped most of them - down to four now, Wildflower, GLL, Lemming & Paint It Pretty.
> I was planning to dump the Wildflower too as it's quite similar to the one I planned to get from Hypnotic - but I've now found out that the ones I planned to buy tomorrow are sold out so I'll get the PPU one instead.  If I'd been that desperate for them I'd have checked out when it was on pre-order, maybe they'll come back!


That's ridiculous! $90 was doable, although I haven't bought that much lately, but $130 is just too much. I think I only want 2 anyway, the FF and PfD. I also like the Alchemy, Jen & Berries and Rouge, but neither of those are very unique.

Just as well, I've just requested consodilation of my Stackry box and shipping will probably cost a lot.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That's brilliant! Which polish are you after?


Thank you!
It's The War Has Just Begun from the Cintra collection - there are a couple of others I wouldn't mind getting, but I can add them later when less broke!


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That's ridiculous! $90 was doable, although I haven't bought that much lately, but $130 is just too much. I think I only want 2 anyway, the FF and PfD. I also like the Alchemy, Jen & Berries and Rouge, but neither of those are very unique.
> 
> Just as well, I've just requested consodilation of my Stackry box and shipping will probably cost a lot.


I know, right?  I had a basket at $120.15 and I was going to remove one or two, depending on if it was OVER $90 or if dead on $90 was enough, but I threw the toys out of the pram and the polishes out of the basket when I saw the $130!  
The PfD was one of the casualties!  I also like all three of the others you've listed, but there were too many already so those were ones I skipped initially.
I was a bit surprised when I went to compare the two Wildfires I was keen on and found the collection sold out, I was sure I'd have time to get them after payday.
Stackry consolidation fees are always a shock to the system, hope it's not too bad but it always is more than you expect in my experience.


----------



## PearlyQueen (May 31, 2022)

Ordered my GLLs, thanks to Boschicka it was a bit less expensive than I thought!  I'll PM you when they arrive at Stackry, thanks again!


----------



## Anitacska (May 31, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thank you!
> It's The War Has Just Begun from the Cintra collection - there are a couple of others I wouldn't mind getting, but I can add them later when less broke!


Ah yes, that one is very you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I know, right?  I had a basket at $120.15 and I was going to remove one or two, depending on if it was OVER $90 or if dead on $90 was enough, but I threw the toys out of the pram and the polishes out of the basket when I saw the $130!
> The PfD was one of the casualties!  I also like all three of the others you've listed, but there were too many already so those were ones I skipped initially.
> I was a bit surprised when I went to compare the two Wildfires I was keen on and found the collection sold out, I was sure I'd have time to get them after payday.
> Stackry consolidation fees are always a shock to the system, hope it's not too bad but it always is more than you expect in my experience.


Just paid for my Stackry box and yep, it was a lot. I probably should stop using it, because it's really not worth it now, but it's so annoying that lots of makers still refuse to ship to the UK.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 1, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Just paid for my Stackry box and yep, it was a lot. I probably should stop using it, because it's really not worth it now, but it's so annoying that lots of makers still refuse to ship to the UK.


I totally agree, but then you look at the fact that the GLLs were going to cost $34 dollars to ship to the UK, with no guarantee that there wouldn't be customs on top, and just a few orders like that soon get to the same price as the Stackry fee or more.  Shipping has generally just got more expensive even within the US to Stackry though - like everything else I guess.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I totally agree, but then you look at the fact that the GLLs were going to cost $34 dollars to ship to the UK, with no guarantee that there wouldn't be customs on top, and just a few orders like that soon get to the same price as the Stackry fee or more.  Shipping has generally just got more expensive even within the US to Stackry though - like everything else I guess.



That's true, but the whole reason I started this box was the Different Dimension sale and she does offer free international shipping over a certain amount, except she doesn't ship to the UK. Also I would've waited with ordering from EdM if it hadn't been for having an open box with only 8 polishes in it. 

All in all, it's just getting too expensive now to order from the US. After this next box is closed, I'm definitely not using it until Black Friday.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 2, 2022)

I've bought my 2 from PPU. Nearly forgot, but luckily they didn't sell out.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 2, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I've bought my 2 from PPU. Nearly forgot, but luckily they didn't sell out.


I forgot too, but your post was a reminder!  I dumped the Lemming in the end, just got GLL, Wildflower and Paint It Pretty.  Had real hassle checking out, took about 6 attempts but got there in the end!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I forgot too, but your post was a reminder!  I dumped the Lemming in the end, just got GLL, Wildflower and Paint It Pretty.  Had real hassle checking out, took about 6 attempts but got there in the end!


I'm glad I was useful.  I need to tell you about my dream last night! I went to visit you and when I was leaving, your husband insisted on coming with me! Not sure why, but he did, and once we got to my house, all I could think of was now I have to drive him all the way back to yours!   Weird or what?!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I'm glad I was useful.  I need to tell you about my dream last night! I went to visit you and when I was leaving, your husband insisted on coming with me! Not sure why, but he did, and once we got to my house, all I could think of was now I have to drive him all the way back to yours!   Weird or what?!


Lol, that's insane!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 5, 2022)

So I've finally cropped my mani pics!  This is They Will Never Find You by Phoenix:
	

		
			
		

		
	









So this is the first reflective glitter polish I've worn - and I'm converted!  I was unimpressed by the Glam one in the bottle, bought a Paradox one from PPU which was pretty, then got a load in my Phoenix order - and most of the Phoenix ones blew me away in the bottle.  I ordered more from Phoenix, some M&N ones, another PPU one, a couple of Cadillacquers...  then realised how many I had bought, so I thought I should wear one and see if I actually rated them or not!  I picked my fave and here it is.  To be fair, most of the ones I've got have been all about other aspects of the polish, but I will definitely get more when something I like comes up.  
This is three coats over Snow (and ridge filler, plus two coats of topcoat!).  It's lasted ages (about 2 weeks) but the edges are starting to come loose so it will be going soon.  I love the base colour, the huge green/blue colour shifting flakies and most of the time the reflective glitter looks like my nails are coated in diamond dust.  
The first pic is the only one taken with flash.  
Anyhow, i was excited to get the Slice of Life collection, and it has lived up to expectations, and my takeaway lesson is that not all reflective glitters are equal (Glam was so underwhelming!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So I've finally cropped my mani pics!  This is They Will Never Find You by Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty! I'm still not bothered by reflective glitter polishes myself. 

I haven't yet managed to crop my mani pictures, in fact I even forgot to take some the other day! I painted my toe nails a couple of weeks ago and I haven't taken pictures of those either. I did however manage to put away my used polishes that I've collected over the past 2 months or so, at least that's something! 

Last week was less busy, but still didn't have much time for nail stuff. Got 3 more weeks of exams, then finally it's the holidays. I'll be looking for some work from September now that my youngest is going to college, I need to find something at least part time, everything has got so much more expensive!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That's pretty! I'm still not bothered by reflective glitter polishes myself.
> 
> I haven't yet managed to crop my mani pictures, in fact I even forgot to take some the other day! I painted my toe nails a couple of weeks ago and I haven't taken pictures of those either. I did however manage to put away my used polishes that I've collected over the past 2 months or so, at least that's something!
> 
> Last week was less busy, but still didn't have much time for nail stuff. Got 3 more weeks of exams, then finally it's the holidays. I'll be looking for some work from September now that my youngest is going to college, I need to find something at least part time, everything has got so much more expensive!


Oh wow, I hate forgetting to take mani pics!  Well done on the tidy up though.
Exams seem to be going on for ages for your lot, our exams only last three weeks total.
I've just landed a second job which I hope will help with rising costs.  We'll see how it goes, it's all a bit of a mystery how much work I'll get and how well it's going to fit in with my real job, but I'm hopeful I'll get around 5 hours a week.  It's WFH so I'm hoping it will be fairly easy to add to my day.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh wow, I hate forgetting to take mani pics!  Well done on the tidy up though.
> Exams seem to be going on for ages for your lot, our exams only last three weeks total.
> I've just landed a second job which I hope will help with rising costs.  We'll see how it goes, it's all a bit of a mystery how much work I'll get and how well it's going to fit in with my real job, but I'm hopeful I'll get around 5 hours a week.  It's WFH so I'm hoping it will be fairly easy to add to my day.


Ugh, yeah, and mine aren't even doing that many, only 4 and 6 subjects respectively (schools make them do 9-10, totally unnecessary). Next one's tomorrow, I'll have to get up at 6.15. 

Well done on the second job, hope it works out well. I have no idea what I'm going to do, I've forgotten everything I used to do (I was an accounts assistant) and I haven't worked for 21 years! I don't know if anyone will even want to give me a job.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 6, 2022)

My Stackry package arrived today 2 days early. I'm glad I didn't pay for the faster service. I really like my new polishes, especially the EdMs. The one on the left is the one that was missing from my last package.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Ugh, yeah, and mine aren't even doing that many, only 4 and 6 subjects respectively (schools make them do 9-10, totally unnecessary). Next one's tomorrow, I'll have to get up at 6.15.
> 
> Well done on the second job, hope it works out well. I have no idea what I'm going to do, I've forgotten everything I used to do (I was an accounts assistant) and I haven't worked for 21 years! I don't know if anyone will even want to give me a job.


Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> My Stackry package arrived today 2 days early. I'm glad I didn't pay for the faster service. I really like my new polishes, especially the EdMs. The one on the left is the one that was missing from my last package.
> 
> View attachment 70511


Really nice delivery!  I love the vibrant blue and green DDs and several of the EdMs are really cute!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 10, 2022)

Got my May PPU today. I like them both, but especially the Garden Path.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Got my May PPU today. I like them both, but especially the Garden Path.
> 
> View attachment 70517


Oo, nice!  As you say, especially the Garden Path one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2022)

New mani pics!
First I wore Glam Polish Rumpelstiltskin:





So this was a polish I had zero interest in when it came out, but I got carried away on Black Friday and threw this in my order for $5.  It's a bit out of my usual choices of colour, but I kind of like it!  A bit "grunge" I guess.  The shimmer does shift, but usually looks pink, it goes orange at the extreme angles and very occasionally green.

Currently I'm wearing a horrible mani, I'll be glad when it's time to take it off.  This is Nails Inc Hollybush Lane topped with Claire's Silver Holo Glitter:




So... I thought there was no way the Claire's would work as a full coverage, and put it with my toppers, but as soon as I did the first nail I figured I got that wrong!  But of course I persisted...
Anyhow, if I use the Claire's again, it will probably be solo.  And I finished the bottle of Hollybush Lane with this mani (it was only a mini).  I also finished my pink mystery Pahlish which I've been using as toenail polish, and found EdK Belle had completely dried out, so it's gone too.
I bought my Glam and two HHCs, and probably will be getting some of the new Nailed It and Ethereals at the end of the week.  And maybe Wildflowers...


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> New mani pics!
> First I wore Glam Polish Rumpelstiltskin:
> View attachment 70518
> View attachment 70519
> ...


I like both manis and don't see anything wrong with the second one. 

What did you buy from HHC? I had a look, but nothing appealed.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 15, 2022)

I've cropped some mani pictures! I'll post them from most recent to older as I'll never have time to catch up, there are so many!

First (and current mani) is FUN Lacquer Evening Gown topped with Glam Polish Through the Looking Glass on the accents. I'm going to take it off tonight, but we'll see if I manage to stay awake long enough to replace it. Had a bad night, followed by an early start and a crap day, so very tired now.










Next is Illyrian Polish Phantom. I actually wore it for 4 days, mostly because I was too busy/tired to change it, although I did actually like it.










This is Emily de Molly Ricochet, one of my oldest EdMs. It's really nice.







Also finally got around to taking pictures of my pedi, this is Glam Polish Madame Serena. It's about 3 weeks old now, might change it at the weekend if I have time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I like both manis and don't see anything wrong with the second one.
> 
> What did you buy from HHC? I had a look, but nothing appealed.


Thank you!  I've been wearing the second one for several days, when it sparkles in good lighting it's actually quite cute, but I don't like it in indirect/low light at all.
I got the GLL and Phoenix Scarlet - I like both of them on swatches, fingers crossed!  I wouldn't have started a Stackry for them but with the GLLs paid for already I might as well.
There's one in PGB I really like, but it's an unknown brand and there's nothing else in it standing out - it's the Starburst one which I totally love, but the only other with any interest is the Ethereal and I feel I have dozens very similar to it so thus far I've not bought and don't plan to unless I have a brainstorm (never impossible lol)!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 15, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I've cropped some mani pictures! I'll post them from most recent to older as I'll never have time to catch up, there are so many!
> 
> First (and current mani) is FUN Lacquer Evening Gown topped with Glam Polish Through the Looking Glass on the accents. I'm going to take it off tonight, but we'll see if I manage to stay awake long enough to replace it. Had a bad night, followed by an early start and a crap day, so very tired now.
> 
> ...


These are all lovely, beautiful Illyrian and the Glam topper is stunning (and I own both - yay!).  I also love the pedi colour, which I also own.  
Hope you feel less knackered soon!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> These are all lovely, beautiful Illyrian and the Glam topper is stunning (and I own both - yay!).  I also love the pedi colour, which I also own.
> Hope you feel less knackered soon!


Thanks! Only one week to go now until the exams are over. 

I have more manis to show. I did manage to paint my nails last night, so here's my current mani, Tonic Polish Rainbowfish. It was one of my oldest untried Tonics.










Some older manis: this is Polished for Days Impressive Wingspan topped with Glam Polish I Put a Spell on You and Now You're Mine on the accents. The PfD was a bit more green and more vibrant than my pictures show. It's very glowy!










Next is Ever After Bread & Butterflies (over Cupcake Polish VNL Blur). It was okay, but not that great.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 16, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks! Only one week to go now until the exams are over.
> 
> I have more manis to show. I did manage to paint my nails last night, so here's my current mani, Tonic Polish Rainbowfish. It was one of my oldest untried Tonics.
> 
> ...


Cool!  That Tonic is really pretty and I'm very drawn to your green and purple creation.  Not so taken with the last one to be honest.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 17, 2022)

boschicka
 I've PM'd you my address details if you're still happy to send those GLLs!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 17, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cool!  That Tonic is really pretty and I'm very drawn to your green and purple creation.  Not so taken with the last one to be honest.


Thanks. It's okay, neither was I.


----------



## boschicka (Jun 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> boschicka
> I've PM'd you my address details if you're still happy to send those GLLs!


Sent today, messaged you the tracking. Shipping to neighboring state, so it "should" be quick


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 21, 2022)

boschicka said:


> Sent today, messaged you the tracking. Shipping to neighboring state, so it "should" be quick


Thank you so much Boschicka, can't wait to see them in the flesh,
xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2022)

boschicka said:


> Sent today, messaged you the tracking. Shipping to neighboring state, so it "should" be quick


They've arrived at Stackry (on my birthday! - shame I'm not there too!).
Thanks again Boschicka, it'll be a while before I ship them home but I'm counting them as the best present I got today! xxxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> They've arrived at Stackry (on my birthday! - shame I'm not there too!).
> Thanks again Boschicka, it'll be a while before I ship them home but I'm counting them as the best present I got today! xxxx


 

PS. We've survived the exams!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 23, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> PS. We've survived the exams!


Sleep for a week xxx
Thank you!


----------



## boschicka (Jun 23, 2022)

Such great news all around. Birthday and the end of exams!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sleep for a week xxx
> Thank you!


Ha! If only! I have loads of housework and other stuff to do. But I'm also resting and doing things for me. I've finally had time to trim my toenails and paint them again. 

Anyhow, are you buying any polish this weekend? I've just ordered 2 of the new Glams (from the trio, not the pink one). I'm passing on the new PfDs, not a fan of them. I don't think I'll be ordering from PPU either, I usually buy what I want first time around.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Ha! If only! I have loads of housework and other stuff to do. But I'm also resting and doing things for me. I've finally had time to trim my toenails and paint them again.
> 
> Anyhow, are you buying any polish this weekend? I've just ordered 2 of the new Glams (from the trio, not the pink one). I'm passing on the new PfDs, not a fan of them. I don't think I'll be ordering from PPU either, I usually buy what I want first time around.


Shame, housework is not fun, don't overdo it!
I have no shopping plans at the moment.  I'm not getting any of the Glams, the PfDs can wait for Black Friday and I have no clue what will be in PPU yet - none of what I've seen so far is tempting me though, like you I got most of what I would want first time around, though I do occasionally skip if it's just one so I will be looking!  I should really go and find out if I want the new Wildflowers from any of the outlets, they're always a one-time deal and I missed the last lot so I would be annoyed if I did that again.  So maybe that.


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Shame, housework is not fun, don't overdo it!
> I have no shopping plans at the moment.  I'm not getting any of the Glams, the PfDs can wait for Black Friday and I have no clue what will be in PPU yet - none of what I've seen so far is tempting me though, like you I got most of what I would want first time around, though I do occasionally skip if it's just one so I will be looking!  I should really go and find out if I want the new Wildflowers from any of the outlets, they're always a one-time deal and I missed the last lot so I would be annoyed if I did that again.  So maybe that.


I'm now done with most of the housework (for now), I've done so much cleaning, ugh. I'm going to get on with the gardening next. Also I've finally managed to swatch my new EdM and Different Dimension polishes (yes, from my Stackry delivery a month ago!), but I've yet to put them away or enter them on my spreadsheet. I will hopefully get around to doing everything eventually...

Anyway, I've checked the PPU rewind, there are a couple I like, but I need to check if I already own them. There's a good chance I do. 

Different Dimension is doing a sale starting at 2 am tonight, she's reducing her business and selling off existing stock. I think I probably have everything I've wanted from her, but I'll check if I manage to wake up in time.   

I'm hoping to crop some more pictures soon. Also, if you give me a couple of weeks, Anne, we could finally do our swap!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I'm now done with most of the housework (for now), I've done so much cleaning, ugh. I'm going to get on with the gardening next. Also I've finally managed to swatch my new EdM and Different Dimension polishes (yes, from my Stackry delivery a month ago!), but I've yet to put them away or enter them on my spreadsheet. I will hopefully get around to doing everything eventually...
> 
> Anyway, I've checked the PPU rewind, there are a couple I like, but I need to check if I already own them. There's a good chance I do.
> 
> ...


Well done, good luck with the gardening.
Not like you to get behind with the spreadsheet, you must be both jaded and knackered.
I'm a bit shocked how big my PPU wishlist is, not sure how many will survive though. First I added Wildflower, Night Owl, Garden Path, Great Lakes & Paint It Pretty.  Then I added KB Shimmer and Penelope Luz.  But I'm pretty undecided about most of them, I really like Night Owl and GLL, the others are all "maybe".  Do you have any of them?  
Surprised DD is cutting back stock, I thought they were doing well.  
Happy to organise a swap soon, will start narrowing my options!  
FTLOP is a no from me, but I plan to get the Sparkle & Shine box if it will be on time for my Stackry.  I have an eye on a couple of other orders to add to that too, but I can't do everything!


----------



## Anitacska (Jun 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done, good luck with the gardening.
> Not like you to get behind with the spreadsheet, you must be both jaded and knackered.
> I'm a bit shocked how big my PPU wishlist is, not sure how many will survive though. First I added Wildflower, Night Owl, Garden Path, Great Lakes & Paint It Pretty.  Then I added KB Shimmer and Penelope Luz.  But I'm pretty undecided about most of them, I really like Night Owl and GLL, the others are all "maybe".  Do you have any of them?
> Surprised DD is cutting back stock, I thought they were doing well.
> ...


I have now updated my spreadsheet! But yeah, I'm still pretty tired and have so much to do, plus it feels like a chore now to choose and match up polishes, and then put them away in the end. Maybe I'll find more joy in it again when things calm down.

I had a proper look at PPU and there are a few I like, but I don't think I'll order. I like the Wildflower, Dreamland and Sassy Sauce, plus a few I've identified I already have, so that's good. I do have the Garden Path, Paint It Pretty and KBShimmer btw. If you get the Wildflower, I'd love to swap for that. Do you have the Dreamland by any chance? I guess not. 

I didn't buy from Different Dimension in the end, turns out I already have everything I wanted. It was annoying though, she changed the date and time of the sale 3 times, from 9 am to 9 pm (which was 2 am here, although in the end I didn't bother getting up, just as well really), to 9 am again, but then she was a couple of hours late. Not even sure exactly when the shop opened, I kept checking, then gave up for a while. Yeah, she said she wants to cut back her inventory and releases because she's struggling to cope. 

No FTLOP box for me again either. I like the PfD, but not the others.

I don't know what to do with my Stackry box, I only have 8 polishes and a perfume in there, but I don't really want to buy stuff for the sake of buying, especially as I'm still not doing well with the finances. So I guess it'll be an expensive delivery for not much stuff. I will definitely stop using it now until Black Friday, hopefully by then I'll have a job and a bit more spending money.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I have now updated my spreadsheet! But yeah, I'm still pretty tired and have so much to do, plus it feels like a chore now to choose and match up polishes, and then put them away in the end. Maybe I'll find more joy in it again when things calm down.
> 
> I had a proper look at PPU and there are a few I like, but I don't think I'll order. I like the Wildflower, Dreamland and Sassy Sauce, plus a few I've identified I already have, so that's good. I do have the Garden Path, Paint It Pretty and KBShimmer btw. If you get the Wildflower, I'd love to swap for that. Do you have the Dreamland by any chance? I guess not.
> 
> ...


Hiya Anita, just a super quick note as I'm swamped with two jobs just now, but Yay, for adding those three to my swap list, no I don't have Dreamland, yes I will get Wildflower and happy to swap for it.  Must dash, will look at rest of your post properly when I stop panicking about too much work, too little time.xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I have now updated my spreadsheet! But yeah, I'm still pretty tired and have so much to do, plus it feels like a chore now to choose and match up polishes, and then put them away in the end. Maybe I'll find more joy in it again when things calm down.
> 
> I had a proper look at PPU and there are a few I like, but I don't think I'll order. I like the Wildflower, Dreamland and Sassy Sauce, plus a few I've identified I already have, so that's good. I do have the Garden Path, Paint It Pretty and KBShimmer btw. If you get the Wildflower, I'd love to swap for that. Do you have the Dreamland by any chance? I guess not.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you're still feeling that way about your polish 
Admin sucks though, regardless.  Hope your mood on it improves soon.
That DD sale sounds like a pain, at least you didn't miss anything you wanted.  
I feel the same as you re FTLOP - at first I thought the Pahlish was red, but it's orange so an easy pass for me.
I feel you on Stackry, it's such a waste when you have hardly anything in it, but it's so expensive to add things for the sake of it.  Since the pound tanked it's been so much more pointless, and if available elsewhere most things are cheaper from RC/Hypnotic/Harlow etc.  I just wish everything I liked was available more widely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jun 30, 2022)

I got three from PPU in the end, Wildflower, Night Owl and GLL.  The Patty Lopes had one picture that looked amazing but all the others were less impressive, so I decided to skip it.  
I left the ones you have as I can put them on my swap list and maybe go for the decants.  Nice to have the option, so thank you!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hiya Anita, just a super quick note as I'm swamped with two jobs just now, but Yay, for adding those three to my swap list, no I don't have Dreamland, yes I will get Wildflower and happy to swap for it.  Must dash, will look at rest of your post properly when I stop panicking about too much work, too little time.xxx


Sorry to hear you were so busy, hope the new job is going okay. Thanks for letting me know about the Dreamland.



PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry to hear that you're still feeling that way about your polish
> Admin sucks though, regardless.  Hope your mood on it improves soon.
> That DD sale sounds like a pain, at least you didn't miss anything you wanted.
> I feel the same as you re FTLOP - at first I thought the Pahlish was red, but it's orange so an easy pass for me.
> I feel you on Stackry, it's such a waste when you have hardly anything in it, but it's so expensive to add things for the sake of it.  Since the pound tanked it's been so much more pointless, and if available elsewhere most things are cheaper from RC/Hypnotic/Harlow etc.  I just wish everything I liked was available more widely!


Thanks. To be honest I probably wouldn't even bother with painting my nails if they didn't look so horrible underneath. Maybe I should try doing one of those reset treatments, but so far nothing has worked for me. 



PearlyQueen said:


> I got three from PPU in the end, Wildflower, Night Owl and GLL.  The Patty Lopes had one picture that looked amazing but all the others were less impressive, so I decided to skip it.
> I left the ones you have as I can put them on my swap list and maybe go for the decants.  Nice to have the option, so thank you!


You're welcome and thanks for letting me know about the Wildflower. I didn't order in the end. I'm also not getting any of the extra polishes that the makers have available in their shops. I'm going to place a small Femme Fatale order later though, but only for 3 polishes. Luckily she isn't churning out huge collections right now.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 4, 2022)

I have a few mani pictures to show. First is Girly Bits Fax Machine. It's a matte polish, but I prefer it shiny.







Next is Polished for Days Cute as a Button. Pretty, but I've realised that PfD polishes tend to chip on me very quickly. 







This is Femme Fatale Death Spell. I really liked this one too.













Finally my new pedi, Glam Polish Running Up That Hill. I don't know if any of you have been watching Stranger Things, but the Kate Bush song with the same name has been number 1 thanks to the show. So I've decided to wear it in honour of it. I finished watching the current season last night and cried buckets, lol.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 8, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I have a few mani pictures to show. First is Girly Bits Fax Machine. It's a matte polish, but I prefer it shiny.
> 
> View attachment 70556
> 
> ...


Oo, nice!  Cute as a Button is really nice, what a shame the brand is a chipper on you, you must have loads as well   I love the FF!
I haven't got round to Stranger Things yet (or that Glam, which I do own!).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2022)

Got my PPU order yesterday. I really like them both.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 9, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oo, nice!  Cute as a Button is really nice, what a shame the brand is a chipper on you, you must have loads as well   I love the FF!
> I haven't got round to Stranger Things yet (or that Glam, which I do own!).


Yeah, it's annoying. Most polishes chip on me within a couple of days, but I suddenly realised that PfDs almost always chip the day after I painted my nails. Usually the flakies are worse though. Oh well. 

I have some more mani pictures to share, first is PfD Charm topped with Femme Fatale Sea Shepherd on the accents. I really liked this one, looked very cool.













Next is Different Dimension Houston, We Have a Problem. I did not like this one. In the bottle it looks nice, but on the nail it was bumpy. It had some random long glitters in it and just didn't look good. 







This is Glam Polish You've Got a Friend in Me. I liked this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Got my PPU order yesterday. I really like them both.
> 
> View attachment 70567


Those look season-appropriate, glad you love them!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Yeah, it's annoying. Most polishes chip on me within a couple of days, but I suddenly realised that PfDs almost always chip the day after I painted my nails. Usually the flakies are worse though. Oh well.
> 
> I have some more mani pictures to share, first is PfD Charm topped with Femme Fatale Sea Shepherd on the accents. I really liked this one, looked very cool.
> 
> ...


Cute!  I prefer the first one!  Shame the DD was annoying because it's a lovely colour.  The last one isn't my style but for some reason I really like it!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2022)

I've been having a word with myself and I have to stop buying so much polish - recent hikes in my costs mean I just don't have the money to buy all the pretties any more.  I was shocked by my current CC balance when I checked the other day and totted up my polish only spending and it's running about 3 times what I have money to pay for.  This is the reason for job 2 of course, but I don't want to blow the lot on polish, and need to keep money for tax/national insurance etc from it, so looking at my job 1 only finances (and job 2 carries zero guarantees of work) I need to cut back A LOT.  So I took all the Stackry stuff out of the total and it was still over what I could afford.  I've decided I can probably keep doing small PPU orders, getting Nailed Its from RC, and getting Wildflowers from Hypnotic if I combine orders across 3 releases.  I would also like to continue to afford some of the new Phoenix releases that have been so gorgeous recently.  But I'm not sure if even just those can be done - Phoenix dropped a 15 piece collection at RC the other day, and I want 9 of them!  That was what prompted me to find out if I could afford them.  I guess I can Stackry occasionally if there is something I feel I must have, which might allow a few additions out of Job 2 money, and I'm happy to fund a splurge on Black Friday at PfD and some others out of my eBay takings but I'm sadly going to have to stick with some favourite brands and be less spendy.  It's kind of sad but I have to be realistic.  I obviously have an open Stackry just now, and have already planned some spending to go with it, but I guess I will carry on with that, buy the Phoenix ones from my eBay savings, which will also have to cover my forwarding costs, and then be much more restrained.  I'm skipping this month's Nailed It release to help pay for the Phoenix ones that I prefer.  The casualties will be the overseas only stuff like HHC. PGB, FTLOP, LBOH etc, the RC stuff I often buy like Ethereal, Fancy Gloss, Garden Path etc.  Plus other occasional add to Stackry stuff like GLL, Paint It Pretty, Alchemy, Shleee, Lemming...  Not gonna lie, it's going to be tough.  I'll be cutting back on Glams even more too - I have a tendency to buy the ones I like best from every collection, I have to be more ruthless with them.  I have an open order with one polish just now, and a couple of older ones I plan to add, but going forward, no red flakies, no opening an order!  Let's see if I can stick to this plan, it feels like a lot of cutting back at once, but the bills have taken such a huge leap in the last couple of months I've been shocked into thinking very seriously about how to keep my nail love going without ending up homeless with 4000 nail polishes to shelter me in the park!  Wish me luck!  I'm going to try to stay off FB pages for the brands I'm trying to give up to assist the effort.  Indie nail polish is my crack!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 11, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've been having a word with myself and I have to stop buying so much polish - recent hikes in my costs mean I just don't have the money to buy all the pretties any more.  I was shocked by my current CC balance when I checked the other day and totted up my polish only spending and it's running about 3 times what I have money to pay for.  This is the reason for job 2 of course, but I don't want to blow the lot on polish, and need to keep money for tax/national insurance etc from it, so looking at my job 1 only finances (and job 2 carries zero guarantees of work) I need to cut back A LOT.  So I took all the Stackry stuff out of the total and it was still over what I could afford.  I've decided I can probably keep doing small PPU orders, getting Nailed Its from RC, and getting Wildflowers from Hypnotic if I combine orders across 3 releases.  I would also like to continue to afford some of the new Phoenix releases that have been so gorgeous recently.  But I'm not sure if even just those can be done - Phoenix dropped a 15 piece collection at RC the other day, and I want 9 of them!  That was what prompted me to find out if I could afford them.  I guess I can Stackry occasionally if there is something I feel I must have, which might allow a few additions out of Job 2 money, and I'm happy to fund a splurge on Black Friday at PfD and some others out of my eBay takings but I'm sadly going to have to stick with some favourite brands and be less spendy.  It's kind of sad but I have to be realistic.  I obviously have an open Stackry just now, and have already planned some spending to go with it, but I guess I will carry on with that, buy the Phoenix ones from my eBay savings, which will also have to cover my forwarding costs, and then be much more restrained.  I'm skipping this month's Nailed It release to help pay for the Phoenix ones that I prefer.  The casualties will be the overseas only stuff like HHC. PGB, FTLOP, LBOH etc, the RC stuff I often buy like Ethereal, Fancy Gloss, Garden Path etc.  Plus other occasional add to Stackry stuff like GLL, Paint It Pretty, Alchemy, Shleee, Lemming...  Not gonna lie, it's going to be tough.  I'll be cutting back on Glams even more too - I have a tendency to buy the ones I like best from every collection, I have to be more ruthless with them.  I have an open order with one polish just now, and a couple of older ones I plan to add, but going forward, no red flakies, no opening an order!  Let's see if I can stick to this plan, it feels like a lot of cutting back at once, but the bills have taken such a huge leap in the last couple of months I've been shocked into thinking very seriously about how to keep my nail love going without ending up homeless with 4000 nail polishes to shelter me in the park!  Wish me luck!  I'm going to try to stay off FB pages for the brands I'm trying to give up to assist the effort.  Indie nail polish is my crack!


I can totally relate to this. Although I've not been buying many polishes lately (I've only bought 64 so far this year), I've gone totally mad buying fragrances and spent way more than I can afford. If it's not one obsession, it's the other. Used to be make up, then polish, although I've always had a good few fragrances too, but not this many!

I haven't been able to pay off my debts and it now seems even less likely. My gas and electricity bill has gone from £159 to £308 a month! My council tax is going up as my eldest has now finished uni and I won't be getting the single adult occupier discount. Pet insurance has been steadily going up as the animals are getting older (the cats are 10, 11 and nearly 12, the dog is 8), and there's all the worming and flea stuff (paid over £200 for 3 months' supply). Food is so much more expensive, and I spent a small fortune on petrol over the 2 months when we were driving to High Wycombe 2-3 times a week. I don't even buy anything big or expensive (okay, my perfume purchases did add up majorly), and I'm dreading having to pay for repairs or replacing an appliance. 

So yeah, I also have to stop buying frivolous things. Just as well I'm not that interested in polish anymore, I really only follow a handful of brands now, but even that's too many. I certainly can't afford Stackry anymore. I'm going to ship my stuff next week (I only have very little in there) and not use it again until Black Friday (IF I can afford it). I'm also really scared I won't be able to find a job not having worked for 21 years! 

Oh and I'm annoyed as I've listed a bunch of stuff (make up and a couple of fragrances) on eBay and I've only sold a handful. With the eBay fees and such, I'm not even seeing £100 from it. Ugh. I'm also running out of stuff to sell, and I don't want to get rid of my polishes yet. Plus I can't be bothered to list single polishes, it's too much faff for little return. So I don't know what I'm going to do. 

But I'm here for moral support! And we can do our swap. I just need to sit down and decide on what I'd like. On that note, could you please show me your Tonic protos (if you're happy to decant them)? I'll have to check how many empty bottles I have, might need to order some more. Do you want to do 12 again?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 11, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I can totally relate to this. Although I've not been buying many polishes lately (I've only bought 64 so far this year), I've gone totally mad buying fragrances and spent way more than I can afford. If it's not one obsession, it's the other. Used to be make up, then polish, although I've always had a good few fragrances too, but not this many!
> 
> I haven't been able to pay off my debts and it now seems even less likely. My gas and electricity bill has gone from £159 to £308 a month! My council tax is going up as my eldest has now finished uni and I won't be getting the single adult occupier discount. Pet insurance has been steadily going up as the animals are getting older (the cats are 10, 11 and nearly 12, the dog is 8), and there's all the worming and flea stuff (paid over £200 for 3 months' supply). Food is so much more expensive, and I spent a small fortune on petrol over the 2 months when we were driving to High Wycombe 2-3 times a week. I don't even buy anything big or expensive (okay, my perfume purchases did add up majorly), and I'm dreading having to pay for repairs or replacing an appliance.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we're both hitting the skids simultaneously, I'm here for you too, thanks for listening to my moany post above!  I nearly deleted it!  I think I was just really shocked that I didn't feel I'd bought too much this month, but it was still about three times what my new budget can really support.  I don't want every penny I've saved via eBay (and the new job money when I finally start getting it) to just be wasted on polishes I will never have enough fingers and years to get through!  But I do still want to be able to get some nice new things, so budgeting is key.  And being more selective.  
My eBay sales have also slowed to a crawl, I think that everyone's finding it tough going with the bills cranking up.  I've sold a few cheap polishes over the last few months, but there's no interest in most of them.  
I will dig out the Tonics and get you pics in the next few days, I haven't even started thinking about my swaplist yet!  Twelve seems a good number to me, sure we can manage that!  But I'll need to buy bottles, so I'll let you know when they arrive.  After tonight's shock, I'll probably wait till after 15th (credit card day) to order them if that's OK.  
Job 2 is eating into my free time as well, but I'll try to get it all together soon.  
We can do this!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 12, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sounds like we're both hitting the skids simultaneously, I'm here for you too, thanks for listening to my moany post above!  I nearly deleted it!  I think I was just really shocked that I didn't feel I'd bought too much this month, but it was still about three times what my new budget can really support.  I don't want every penny I've saved via eBay (and the new job money when I finally start getting it) to just be wasted on polishes I will never have enough fingers and years to get through!  But I do still want to be able to get some nice new things, so budgeting is key.  And being more selective.
> My eBay sales have also slowed to a crawl, I think that everyone's finding it tough going with the bills cranking up.  I've sold a few cheap polishes over the last few months, but there's no interest in most of them.
> I will dig out the Tonics and get you pics in the next few days, I haven't even started thinking about my swaplist yet!  Twelve seems a good number to me, sure we can manage that!  But I'll need to buy bottles, so I'll let you know when they arrive.  After tonight's shock, I'll probably wait till after 15th (credit card day) to order them if that's OK.
> Job 2 is eating into my free time as well, but I'll try to get it all together soon.
> We can do this!


Yeah, sure, no rush. I've only just caught up with all the housework I needed to do. My garden is still only halfway sorted, but I'm not doing it in this heat. 

I think you're right about people not wanting to spend much right now. Clearly they are more sensible than me, haha!


----------



## boschicka (Jul 15, 2022)

I hear you on the one obsession after another. And I know when I'm buying things that they will eventually fall to the wayside like all previous obsessions, but that doesn't stop the need to buy them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 16, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I can totally relate to this. Although I've not been buying many polishes lately (I've only bought 64 so far this year), I've gone totally mad buying fragrances and spent way more than I can afford. If it's not one obsession, it's the other. Used to be make up, then polish, although I've always had a good few fragrances too, but not this many!
> 
> I haven't been able to pay off my debts and it now seems even less likely. My gas and electricity bill has gone from £159 to £308 a month! My council tax is going up as my eldest has now finished uni and I won't be getting the single adult occupier discount. Pet insurance has been steadily going up as the animals are getting older (the cats are 10, 11 and nearly 12, the dog is 8), and there's all the worming and flea stuff (paid over £200 for 3 months' supply). Food is so much more expensive, and I spent a small fortune on petrol over the 2 months when we were driving to High Wycombe 2-3 times a week. I don't even buy anything big or expensive (okay, my perfume purchases did add up majorly), and I'm dreading having to pay for repairs or replacing an appliance.
> 
> ...


Tonic pictures as promised!









Go me!  I tried to cover a few different lighting options and a few close-ups.  I aimed to keep them in the same order in every pic.  Some I've numbered for my own reference, but not the ones Tonic numbered themselves, which are not all visible, but hopefully next to or below something for reference.  Next stage - must order bottles and make a list.
On that note...  Do you have any Wildflowers, GLLs or Nailed Its?  Not sure that you do but I thought it was worth checking!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Tonic pictures as promised!
> View attachment 70585
> View attachment 70586
> View attachment 70587
> ...


Thank you! I like the look of a few of these! 

I have a handful of GLLs, 2 Nailed Its (Tree of Light, Crushed Amethyst) and 2 Wildflowers (Poor Unfortunate Souls, Ámame). These are the GLLs I have (mostly older ones):


Alternative LipstickLike Air I'll RiseEase One Life The AchingThe Centre Cannot HoldIn a Handful of DustConey Island QueenBrooklyn ShenanigansOhanaWhateverLosing Hope and Forgetting DreamsBillions of Beautiful HeartsLike This RedReady for FallBubblegumThe Colors of Cobalt


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 17, 2022)

I need to rant. The FF UK group buy organiser took 10 days after receiving the package from FF to divide up the order and let us know how much the UK postage is. (There are 4 of us altogether, and she has a spreadsheet with all the information, so it's not hard.) Then I asked her to give me a quote for Hermes as I have 18 polishes and didn't fancy paying that much for RM, I'd rather take the risk with Hermes. That took her another 2 days. I paid her and she said she would drop the package off the next day (Monday). I messaged her on Monday and asked her to give me the tracking number, she said she would do it in the evening. On Tuesday evening I asked her again for the tracking number, which she then gave me, but said she'd not have the chance to drop it off yet, but would message me when she did. I asked again on Thursday evening as the tracking is still showing that she hasn't dropped it off, and now she's not even responding to me. I know she works full time, but she's had a week now to drop it off and still nothing. Now I'm guessing she won't do it until Wednesday due to the heatwave. I don't really want to keep pestering her, but equally I'm really fed up. Last time I drove to hers to pick up the package as I had about 30 polishes, but with the petrol prices and everything, I'm not willing to do that again. I guess I could try messaging Sophie at FF, but she probably won't do anything. Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 17, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I need to rant. The FF UK group buy organiser took 10 days after receiving the package from FF to divide up the order and let us know how much the UK postage is. (There are 4 of us altogether, and she has a spreadsheet with all the information, so it's not hard.) Then I asked her to give me a quote for Hermes as I have 18 polishes and didn't fancy paying that much for RM, I'd rather take the risk with Hermes. That took her another 2 days. I paid her and she said she would drop the package off the next day (Monday). I messaged her on Monday and asked her to give me the tracking number, she said she would do it in the evening. On Tuesday evening I asked her again for the tracking number, which she then gave me, but said she'd not have the chance to drop it off yet, but would message me when she did. I asked again on Thursday evening as the tracking is still showing that she hasn't dropped it off, and now she's not even responding to me. I know she works full time, but she's had a week now to drop it off and still nothing. Now I'm guessing she won't do it until Wednesday due to the heatwave. I don't really want to keep pestering her, but equally I'm really fed up. Last time I drove to hers to pick up the package as I had about 30 polishes, but with the petrol prices and everything, I'm not willing to do that again. I guess I could try messaging Sophie at FF, but she probably won't do anything. Ugh.


Oh that is so frustrating, I hope they get shipped soon xx


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 18, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh that is so frustrating, I hope they get shipped soon xx


Thanks. I messaged her again yesterday and she said the shop was closed on Thursday when she tried to drop it off, but she will drop it off on her way to work today and message me as soon as she's done it. Guess what... no message, tracking still says awaiting package. 

I spoke with the other two people in the group buy and they've both received their packages already. I don't know what she's playing at. 

My Stackry package is due on Thursday, hope there'll be no delay with that one. 

On the upside I sold 10 items on eBay over the past week, very pleased with that.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 18, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I messaged her again yesterday and she said the shop was closed on Thursday when she tried to drop it off, but she will drop it off on her way to work today and message me as soon as she's done it. Guess what... no message, tracking still says awaiting package.
> 
> I spoke with the other two people in the group buy and they've both received their packages already. I don't know what she's playing at.
> 
> ...


It's so annoying when people don't just tell you what's happening 
Yay, ten sales is impressive!  I did three items yesterday for about £12 between them.  Still, all money gratefully received, small amount of space reclaimed and a polish I no longer need to wear, so all good.  But I won't be retiring on my profits any time soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 19, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> It's so annoying when people don't just tell you what's happening
> Yay, ten sales is impressive!  I did three items yesterday for about £12 between them.  Still, all money gratefully received, small amount of space reclaimed and a polish I no longer need to wear, so all good.  But I won't be retiring on my profits any time soon.


I still haven't heard back from her and the tracking hasn't updated, so I'm assuming she hasn't dropped it off. Honestly, I'm beginning to think she's lost my package or something, I really don't understand why she's not dropping it off otherwise. I will give it until tomorrow due to the heat (I'm not going anywhere myself!), but if she still hasn't dropped it off, I'll be messaging Sophie about it. At this rate she's not suitable to do the group buy anymore, she either passes it on to someone else or I'm not willing to take part anymore. And that'll be the end of my ordering from FF, because I'm not paying for the full price shipping from Australia.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you! I like the look of a few of these!
> 
> I have a handful of GLLs, 2 Nailed Its (Tree of Light, Crushed Amethyst) and 2 Wildflowers (Poor Unfortunate Souls, Ámame). These are the GLLs I have (mostly older ones):
> 
> ...


I've made my list and ordered the bottles!  Saved the GLLs for next time though, can't do everything and those EdMs I wanted feature heavily!  I'll let you know when the bottles arrive.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 20, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I've made my list and ordered the bottles!  Saved the GLLs for next time though, can't do everything and those EdMs I wanted feature heavily!  I'll let you know when the bottles arrive.


I just ordered the bottles too, but I haven't made my list yet. I will get onto it soon.

Finally my FF package has been dropped off and my Stackry package has arrived. Only 8 polishes though. Will post a picture soon.

Annoyingly I really like the look of the FTLOP box, but I really can't order. I can't afford to keep using Stackry. Oh well.

I have a job interview tomorrow. I'm very surprised, didn't think they'd consider me with my non-existent experience. Probably won't get the job though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 20, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I just ordered the bottles too, but I haven't made my list yet. I will get onto it soon.
> 
> Finally my FF package has been dropped off and my Stackry package has arrived. Only 8 polishes though. Will post a picture soon.
> 
> ...


Yay, at last, hope you get them soon!  
I haven't seen FTLOP yet.
Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 22, 2022)

Anitacska
 I have bottles!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anitacska
> I have bottles!


I have bottles too, but still no list, sorry. I've been very busy and stressed. I promise I will try to do it this weekend. 

I've got my FF package, all good. I did offer to take over the group buy if she finds it too much of a chore, she said she'll see how the next one goes. As long as she doesn't take 10 days to drop off my stuff, I don't mind too much. 

Here are my EdMs from Stackry. I like them all, especially the 2 LEs.




I still need to take pictures of the FF polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I have bottles too, but still no list, sorry. I've been very busy and stressed. I promise I will try to do it this weekend.
> 
> I've got my FF package, all good. I did offer to take over the group buy if she finds it too much of a chore, she said she'll see how the next one goes. As long as she doesn't take 10 days to drop off my stuff, I don't mind too much.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no rush on the list, whenever you're happy to do it is fine!  Sorry to hear you're still stressed.  I've turned very busy myself with the second job.  
Good thinking to offer to take on the FF group buy, hope it jogs her into faster action in future!  Glad you love all your new polishes!
 I love your EdM order (I hope it's OK to add the LEs to my list?).


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Absolutely no rush on the list, whenever you're happy to do it is fine!  Sorry to hear you're still stressed.  I've turned very busy myself with the second job.
> Good thinking to offer to take on the FF group buy, hope it jogs her into faster action in future!  Glad you love all your new polishes!
> I love your EdM order (I hope it's OK to add the LEs to my list?).


Yes, sure, go ahead.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2022)

I finally got round to sorting out recent mani pics too!











First up was Night Owl Lacquer Shell, Yeah!  A PPU purchase.  Sorry about the loads of pics, but it's soooo shifty!  It was a very surprising polish, didn't really look like the swatches I'd seen or the bottle, or my paper swatch.  I think it's a purple with shifty shimmer, but it doesn't look like that on the nails most of the time, it's gorgeous.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 23, 2022)

Next was AEngland Gloriana.  Very pretty.  I nearly went and placed an order with them after I wore this, but I resisted in the end.  They do have some pretty holos and the prices have gone down a lot since I last looked, they have some cool sets at reduced prices too.  And there was a sale code, but I can't buy everything...
This has been on my "wear soon" shelf for a very long time, glad I finally got to it!





And my current mani is Paradox Polish Chakram.  I've got mixed feelings about this one - it's a gorgeous colour, and it's sparkly in the sun, but I wore it as a test of a second reflective glitter polish in a less "busy" format than that gorgeous Phoenix one from before.  It's silver reflective in this one too, but so much less blingy.  Even the flash photo doesn't make it go "boom"!  The sunlight is the only one I'd say it's sparkling in, and it's no more shiny than any other glitter IMO.  So I don't feel much the wiser in my testing of reflectives!  I might have to try again, because I don't know if it's the type of glitter, the dark background colour, the brand of polish or what.  I've got a few of these now, and all of the Phoenix ones look very impressive in the bottle.  So does my Cadillacquer one.  But this one, the Glam and the Ethereal are much less impressive looking.  Back to the lab for another experiment I think!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I finally got round to sorting out recent mani pics too!
> 
> View attachment 70601
> View attachment 70602
> ...


Ooh this is really stunning!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> View attachment 70612
> View attachment 70613
> View attachment 70614
> 
> ...


These are nice. I'm still not a fan of reflective glitter, just don't get it. I do like the base colour of the Paradox though.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2022)

Here is my Femme Fatale haul. I've split them up into groups (per month of order) as I'm planning on posting them separately in the FF group. You can do one post per haul, but it's not fair if I only receive 2 deliveries a year. (There's a $10 prize draw every month.)



















I swatched about half of them yesterday and checked them to see which ones are thermal (annoyingly she never puts that on the labels) and I'm quite underwhelmed by a couple of them (Piglet and Merryweather). they're nice polishes, but don't really transition. Meh.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2022)

Also here are some mani pictures. First is Emily de Molly Before the Storm with Tonic Polish Ru on the accents. Ignore the plasters, I had been gardening the day before and managed to cut myself. 













Next is Bear Pawlish 24 Months & Counting topped with Glam Polish Snow White on the accents










This is Colors by Llarowe Sandy We Ain't in Kansas Anymore topped with Hare Polish Mad Chill on the accents. I'm thinking about selling all my Hare Polishes, I find them a bit meh and wonder if people are still interested in them.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 24, 2022)

A few more (heatwave) manis. As you can see, I just didn't have the energy to pair polishes up again. First is Different Dimension Rocket Man. 







Next is Cupcake Polish You'll Need This Pink. So sparkly!







This is ILNP Blueprint. So glowy!







Finally this is Colors by Llarowe Holiday Magic.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Also here are some mani pictures. First is Emily de Molly Before the Storm with Tonic Polish Ru on the accents. Ignore the plasters, I had been gardening the day before and managed to cut myself.
> 
> View attachment 70622
> 
> ...


Very nice!  I never got the appeal of Hare, I don't own any.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> A few more (heatwave) manis. As you can see, I just didn't have the energy to pair polishes up again. First is Different Dimension Rocket Man.
> 
> View attachment 70631
> 
> ...


I love these!  My favourite is the DD.  These are pretty enough alone, don't need partners!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here is my Femme Fatale haul. I've split them up into groups (per month of order) as I'm planning on posting them separately in the FF group. You can do one post per haul, but it's not fair if I only receive 2 deliveries a year. (There's a $10 prize draw every month.)
> 
> View attachment 70616
> 
> ...


I like these!  My fave is the flakie in the first pic, of course!  Shame some of them aren't as reactive as you hoped though.  Good luck for the draw!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 27, 2022)

Anne, so sorry I still don't have my list, this week has been weirdly busy, but at the same time I don't seem to be achieving much. 

I was wondering though if you could let me have your Illyrians list as I have a bunch of screenshots saved on my computer and phone, but I have no idea which ones you have, so having a list would be easier than me asking about every individual polish. Thanks.

On another note, I was offered the job I interviewed for last week. BUT I don't actually think I want to do it. It's a cover supervisor job in a newly built secondary school just a few minutues from my house, obviously the hours would be perfect and lots of holiday too, but I'm just not sure I want to work in a school. I'm boring and like working in an office, lol. The money would be very welcome (I can't for the life of me figure out how I'm overspending each month), while it's not that much, it would all be on top of what my ex is paying me, so I could finally pay off my debts and save money. BUT I don't know if I would enjoy it or if I'd be any good at it. 

So I started looking for other (office based) jobs, that's taken up quite a lot of mine time this week. I guess I have a bit of time to figure out what I'm doing. Tbh I only applied on a whim and never even thought they'd call me in for an interview, let alone offer me the job!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, so sorry I still don't have my list, this week has been weirdly busy, but at the same time I don't seem to be achieving much.
> 
> I was wondering though if you could let me have your Illyrians list as I have a bunch of screenshots saved on my computer and phone, but I have no idea which ones you have, so having a list would be easier than me asking about every individual polish. Thanks.
> 
> ...


I'm in no rush, honestly - whenever you're ready is fine!  
Yay for being offered the job!  It's great for your confidence when that happens.  
You should maybe think about taking it and seeing how it goes, nothing to stop you carrying on looking while earning some money, and it would be some recent experience for other applications.  Obviously up to you, but just my thoughts.

Illyrians is a long list!  Some of these are decants, I don't have a note of which, but it will be ones you own already if they are!  

AeromancyAgua AzulAlfheimAll One MindAltar de MuertosAmnesiaAmuletAncient RuinAnemoneArctic SunAsgardAstroboyAstroworldAw Shift!Beep BoopBeetleBetelgeuseBettie PageBF1Black DahliaBlack MagicBlack MambaBlackberryBlood MoonBlood Red OpalBlossomBlue DreamBlueberryBlushBonbonBubblegum topperButterfliesCandy FlossCandy LandCaterpillarCharybdisChiquitaChronicCloudburstCocoonCompelCrushedCryptCuckooDark KissDark PalaceDaydreamerDeep SeaDragonflyDragonfruitDragon's BreathDragons TailDream QueenDream StarDynamite With A Laserbeam (topper for black)Earth Air Fire WaterEightEl JefeElevationElevenElixirEmbersEnchantEndless StreamEnigma (August COTM)EstrellaExoplanetFallenFar From HomeFerngullyFire Pixie DustFlame Aura QuartzFlowerbombFluoriteForever FairytaleFox Fur NebulaFoxfireFrankenstein's MonsterFrostyFuckFun FairGalacticGatekeeperGlass SlipperGummy BearHeads Will RollHecateHelheimHelix NebulaHello EarthlingsHenosisHe's ComingHexHocus PocusHoustonHydraHydrangeaIllumineIn My VeinsIn Perfect LoveIn This TwilightJet FuelJotunheimKaleidoscopeKiller QueenKineticLa JefaLast PhaseLepidopteraLFC SquishyLolaLollipopLollyLoud DreamLove Gun (September LE)Loveless IceLucky CharmLycanthropyMad ScientistMad World (August LE)Magic CharmMagikaMaleficentMartianMedusa NebulaMesmerismMetaMoon AlchemyMoon ChildMoon WalkerMoonbeamMoonbowMoonlitMorning StarMuspelheimMysticNear MorningNiflheimNight CrawlerNightmareNine Ninety NineNorthern LightsNothing Burns Like the ColdNovaOdysseyOpen The GateOracleOurs Is The MagicOut of EtherOuter SpaceOwl NebulaPandaPapillonParanormalPendulumPenelopePeople Are StrangePhantomPhoenixPink PantherPixiePolarisPotionPower RingPrototype #23Prototype #35Rain CloudsRainbow FishRainbow MermaidRaspberry CastleRed PlanetRuler of the SkiesSakuraSanguineSatelliteSecret RecipeSecretsSenseiShadow of Your HeartSirensSkepticSlasherSleightSnowflakesSpace OdditySpace QueenSparkling CitrusSpellboundStarburstStardustStormStrange DesireSublimeSugarplumSugiliteSunkissSweet ToothSyzygyTarantulasTell-TaleThe Chosen OneThe Hot BoxThe LighthouseThe StarsTigers BloodTime to go to SleepTortugaTowards The StormTrillTrinityTwilightUmbraVampire SquidVampiroVelvet 2.0VoodooVortexWar StarsWhere We AreWild DaisyWinter Is ComingWinter MorningWinter RoseWinter TwilightWispyWitching HourWitchy WomanWizardWonderYggdrasilZeta


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 28, 2022)

Thanks for the list. I actually managed to find the one from last year with all my notes, and added some more from posts since our last swap. I literally spent the last 2 days looking through pictures and posts and seeing what polishes I said I wanted as I stupidly didn't write them down. And now I have a long list and I'm not even decided on the Tonics yet. Do you want to do another 12 sometime soon? 

Anyway, I have a few questions. Do you have a following Pahlishes: Rabbit Hearted Girl, Once Upon a Dream (I'm pretty sure you have this), Chihiro, Soot Sprites, Lady Eboshi, Esmeralda, Pegasus? Also, do you have EdM Dreamscapes and Visions? I know you were talking about wanting it, but don't know if you got it in the end. Finally, the July PPU Wildflower Illumination? I'm guessing you haven't received that yet with it still being July. Thanks.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the list. I actually managed to find the one from last year with all my notes, and added some more from posts since our last swap. I literally spent the last 2 days looking through pictures and posts and seeing what polishes I said I wanted as I stupidly didn't write them down. And now I have a long list and I'm not even decided on the Tonics yet. Do you want to do another 12 sometime soon?
> 
> Anyway, I have a few questions. Do you have a following Pahlishes: Rabbit Hearted Girl, Once Upon a Dream (I'm pretty sure you have this), Chihiro, Soot Sprites, Lady Eboshi, Esmeralda, Pegasus? Also, do you have EdM Dreamscapes and Visions? I know you were talking about wanting it, but don't know if you got it in the end. Finally, the July PPU Wildflower Illumination? I'm guessing you haven't received that yet with it still being July. Thanks.


Of course we can do another soon!  I did all that last week!
Pahlishes- I have Rabbit hearted girl, Once upon a dream & Pegasus.
I didn't get Dreamscapes & Visions, and the Wildflower hasn't arrived yet as you guessed.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I just ordered the bottles too, but I haven't made my list yet. I will get onto it soon.
> 
> Finally my FF package has been dropped off and my Stackry package has arrived. Only 8 polishes though. Will post a picture soon.
> 
> ...




 Anitacska
 I have Stackry box open if you are still keen on FTLOP - you could send it there under my name and I could send on to you if you like.


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 29, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anitacska
> I have Stackry box open if you are still keen on FTLOP - you could send it there under my name and I could send on to you if you like.


Thank you, that's really kind of you. I've had another look, but to be honest, I'm pretty sure I have something similar already. I'll just save my money for something more interesting.

Speaking of which, are you buying from Glam this month? I like a couple of polishes, but again I'm not sure if they're worth spending money on.

There are a few I like from PPU though, Wildflower, EdM, Nailed It, Ethereal, etc. Probably won't buy them all though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you, that's really kind of you. I've had another look, but to be honest, I'm pretty sure I have something similar already. I'll just save my money for something more interesting.
> 
> Speaking of which, are you buying from Glam this month? I like a couple of polishes, but again I'm not sure if they're worth spending money on.
> 
> There are a few I like from PPU though, Wildflower, EdM, Nailed It, Ethereal, etc. Probably won't buy them all though.


No problem!  Thought it was worth offering!  I know how annoying it can be to miss stuff you really want.
I'm not really interested in any of this month's Glams, so won't be getting any.
I haven't seen much PPU yet, I think I've only seen one I fancy so far (Wildflower).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jul 29, 2022)

Just found out they're shipping Glams to UK next week, so I think I will add the couple of previous ones I've been fancying to my order because there's only one item in it!


----------



## Anitacska (Jul 31, 2022)

I finally have a list. It was very hard to narrow it down to 12, I definitely would like more Tonics and Illyrians if you want to do another swap soon. But for now I'm done. I'll pm you the list in a moment. Since it includes Wildflower Illumination, obviously wait for that to arrive before you do mine, but send me yours and I'll get started on it asap.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you, that's really kind of you. I've had another look, but to be honest, I'm pretty sure I have something similar already. I'll just save my money for something more interesting.
> 
> Speaking of which, are you buying from Glam this month? I like a couple of polishes, but again I'm not sure if they're worth spending money on.
> 
> There are a few I like from PPU though, Wildflower, EdM, Nailed It, Ethereal, etc. Probably won't buy them all though.


Hi Anita, I've been back and forth re PPU this month - I pulled a few up for further inspection, rejected most of them, ended up with just Wildflower, decided shipping was too high for a single polish, watched a youtube review, realised I loved the Ethereal, watched another video, couldn't figure out why I dumped the Vanessa Molina...  I'm so undecided!  So I thought I'd check with you if you're going to buy the Wildflower and Ethereals this time, because I'd be happy to add them to our future swaplist instead of buying this month.  I've just looked at HHC too, and there are several polishes I might be getting as I do have an open Stackry due to a preorder that hasn't shipped yet.  My addiction is triumphing over my need to cut back at the moment.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2022)

Also, just PM'd you my swap list xx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2022)

And here's my current mani:





Illyrian Polish Black Magic.  It's really beautiful, very happy with this one.  The blue shimmer over the purple and flakies is just magical.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, I've been back and forth re PPU this month - I pulled a few up for further inspection, rejected most of them, ended up with just Wildflower, decided shipping was too high for a single polish, watched a youtube review, realised I loved the Ethereal, watched another video, couldn't figure out why I dumped the Vanessa Molina...  I'm so undecided!  So I thought I'd check with you if you're going to buy the Wildflower and Ethereals this time, because I'd be happy to add them to our future swaplist instead of buying this month.  I've just looked at HHC too, and there are several polishes I might be getting as I do have an open Stackry due to a preorder that hasn't shipped yet.  My addiction is triumphing over my need to cut back at the moment.


I'm not sure yet what I want from PPU, but I don't think I'll buy the Ethereal. I like the polish, but don't like the maker. Right now I'm thinking EdM, Femme Fatale, Nailed It, Lemming and Wildflower, but we'll see. I'm happy for you to add the Wildflower to the next swap though. 

What do you want from HHC? I had a look and liked a couple, but again, not sure. Still broke.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 2, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> And here's my current mani:
> View attachment 70649
> View attachment 70650
> View attachment 70651
> ...


Very nice. I had this on my list, but others were more of a priority. Maybe next time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not sure yet what I want from PPU, but I don't think I'll buy the Ethereal. I like the polish, but don't like the maker. Right now I'm thinking EdM, Femme Fatale, Nailed It, Lemming and Wildflower, but we'll see. I'm happy for you to add the Wildflower to the next swap though.
> 
> What do you want from HHC? I had a look and liked a couple, but again, not sure. Still broke.


Thanks Anita, I might get the VM and Ethereals then, and get a decant of the Wildflower from you.  
My HHC basket has the Paint It Pretty which is the one I absolutely love, Whatcha Flying Dragon and the Vanessa Molina duo.  Undecided about the Phoenix, I've been loving their polishes recently but not sure about this one.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 2, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Very nice. I had this on my list, but others were more of a priority. Maybe next time.


Coincidence!  Weird!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, I might get the VM and Ethereals then, and get a decant of the Wildflower from you.
> My HHC basket has the Paint It Pretty which is the one I absolutely love, Whatcha Flying Dragon and the Vanessa Molina duo.  Undecided about the Phoenix, I've been loving their polishes recently but not sure about this one.


If you get the Ethereal, then I'd love a decant of that please.

I like all the HHC ones you listed. My favourites are Nailed It and Pahlish, and I really like the Femme Fatale too. I could order through the HHC UK group, but I'm not sure I will. I can get the FF directly from them through the FF UK group buy if I want to. I don't know yet. I'll need to see how my credit card balance is looking at the end of the month (I suspect not great, although I have been really good and not spending money on extras, but with 3 children and 4 animals it always adds up). 

Did I tell you that my Mum is coming over on Tuesday for a week? Hope she won't annoy me too much. I haven't seen her in so long, I'll try not to let her get on my nerves, lol. She won't be able to sit behind me this time as we still have all of my youngest's home ed stuff on the stool where she used to sit whenever I was on the computer, ha!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> If you get the Ethereal, then I'd love a decant of that please.
> 
> I like all the HHC ones you listed. My favourites are Nailed It and Pahlish, and I really like the Femme Fatale too. I could order through the HHC UK group, but I'm not sure I will. I can get the FF directly from them through the FF UK group buy if I want to. I don't know yet. I'll need to see how my credit card balance is looking at the end of the month (I suspect not great, although I have been really good and not spending money on extras, but with 3 children and 4 animals it always adds up).
> 
> Did I tell you that my Mum is coming over on Tuesday for a week? Hope she won't annoy me too much. I haven't seen her in so long, I'll try not to let her get on my nerves, lol. She won't be able to sit behind me this time as we still have all of my youngest's home ed stuff on the stool where she used to sit whenever I was on the computer, ha!


If you want to add anything to my HHC order I don't mind sorting that out - not sure it would be quicker, easier or cheaper than the group buy though.  I may have to think about joining that one in the future if I am able to curb my Stackry buying - I thought they'd stopped doing it though?  I guess they restarted it without me knowing!  Hubby will have to be negotiated into allowing it on his account though...  Maybe I can drop one of the other groups to compensate him!  Not that I'm in many, he's too annoying about them.  We'll see!
Good luck with the mum visit, and good news she won't be your online stalker this time!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2022)

Sorry, also meant to say fine about the Ethereal assuming I go for it!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> If you want to add anything to my HHC order I don't mind sorting that out - not sure it would be quicker, easier or cheaper than the group buy though.  I may have to think about joining that one in the future if I am able to curb my Stackry buying - I thought they'd stopped doing it though?  I guess they restarted it without me knowing!  Hubby will have to be negotiated into allowing it on his account though...  Maybe I can drop one of the other groups to compensate him!  Not that I'm in many, he's too annoying about them.  We'll see!
> Good luck with the mum visit, and good news she won't be your online stalker this time!


Thanks for the offer. I don't think they ever stopped the group buy, but they were very behind with shipping, but I believe they've caught up now. I think the shipping is pretty reasonable as it's divided between many people. 

Hope hubby won't mind you joining another group. Sorry for being nosey, but why don't you make a Facebook account for yourself? You could always use it for nail polish stuff only?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry, also meant to say fine about the Ethereal assuming I go for it!


Thank you!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks for the offer. I don't think they ever stopped the group buy, but they were very behind with shipping, but I believe they've caught up now. I think the shipping is pretty reasonable as it's divided between many people.
> 
> Hope hubby won't mind you joining another group. Sorry for being nosey, but why don't you make a Facebook account for yourself? You could always use it for nail polish stuff only?


Haha, that's what hubby asks every time I want to do anything on his account.  Years ago I decided I didn't like the idea of fb having my data, and I'm slow to change!  I can't say I'm quite as fussed now, but now I've got him to join all the groups etc I can't be bothered trying to rejoin them!  I know everyone has my data anyway and it's not like I have any fascinating secrets...


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 4, 2022)

Just popping in to say that I've bought the Wildflower, but not the Ethereal. I also bought the Nailed It, EdM and Lemming. Will get the FF directly from them, it's cheaper.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 4, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Just popping in to say that I've bought the Wildflower, but not the Ethereal. I also bought the Nailed It, EdM and Lemming. Will get the FF directly from them, it's cheaper.


Thanks Anita, I forgot all about it till you posted, checked out the other two just now though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 8, 2022)

So here's my new mani (be kind!):




My very own terrible nail art dotticure!  I did the outdoors pic on my right hand, just to show I didn't bottle out of doing both!  Base is No 7 Hot to Trot, dots are Nails Inc Duke of York Square.  I've never tried this in anger before and I've lost my dotting tools as well, so did these with a matchstick!  The dots have bled a little in a couple of areas because they took forever to dry.  And somehow I've dinged one nail with another while wet, so that's annoying, but I couldn't be bothered trying to do it again, so I'm just living with it - it must have happened after I took the pics though, because it's not on there.
I was originally going to use glitter over the champagne but I didn't like the first one, and the second one was completely dried out and only fit for the bin, so this one is my Plan C instead!
I've never done a full patterned mani before, I'm not sure I like it - or maybe it's just because it's rubbish!  I feel like it wasn't a complete disaster though so I'm leaning towards it's just not my jam.  I might try again in future with an alternative colour mix to make sure, but certainly not for a long time!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 8, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So here's my new mani (be kind!):
> View attachment 70654
> View attachment 70655
> View attachment 70656
> ...


I like it! It looks cool.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 12, 2022)

It's fun!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 18, 2022)

Popping in to say my Mum has now gone home, but I've been so busy with sorting things out, I've hardly had time for anything. She was okay, slightly annoying, but not too bad. 

Decided against buying from HHC, didn't need anything in the end. I might get a few from PPU, but will need to see more swatches. Quite like the new PfDs, but again, swatches. 

Looking forward to having some more spending money once I start working, but that won't be until October (when I first get paid), so still trying not to overspend.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Popping in to say my Mum has now gone home, but I've been so busy with sorting things out, I've hardly had time for anything. She was okay, slightly annoying, but not too bad.
> 
> Decided against buying from HHC, didn't need anything in the end. I might get a few from PPU, but will need to see more swatches. Quite like the new PfDs, but again, swatches.
> 
> Looking forward to having some more spending money once I start working, but that won't be until October (when I first get paid), so still trying not to overspend.


Glad your visit went well!  
I did order my things from HHC (and added the Phoenix!) - the not spending too much is not going well.  
I also got a couple of the new Nailed Its and some other things from RC.  Planning to add a few of the new Wildfires to my Hypnotic order then ship it.  
I've seen the Nailed It for next PPU and it's a must have for me, so will definitely be getting that, but haven't seen any others yet.
The new PfDs look very interesting in the bottle shots, so some of those might be part of my Black Friday shop with them!  
What do you think of the new Glams?  I was super excited by bottle shots, but seeing swatches I'm not keen at all.  I kind of like two of the customs (one is Fantasmic Flakies, the other Black Hearted Beauties - a group I'm not in) but I don't know if I like them enough to buy.  Shame those ones are one month only.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 20, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Glad your visit went well!
> I did order my things from HHC (and added the Phoenix!) - the not spending too much is not going well.
> I also got a couple of the new Nailed Its and some other things from RC.  Planning to add a few of the new Wildfires to my Hypnotic order then ship it.
> I've seen the Nailed It for next PPU and it's a must have for me, so will definitely be getting that, but haven't seen any others yet.
> ...


Oh dear. I have been pretty good, only bought 5 polishes so far this month (4 PPU + the FF from HHC) and not plannning on buying many more. I quite like the look of a few of the new Glams, the Black Hearted Beauties and Holomaniacs customs and Get Away From My Cauldron - all purples! Not sure if I'll order or how many. This month I'll have a few bigger expenses eg. car service, train season ticket for my youngest when he starts in college, plus it was my middle one's 18th birthday yesterday, so that was a bit expensive too. Really can't wait to start earning some money!

Speaking of Glams, my polishes came this morning. I really like them all.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 20, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear. I have been pretty good, only bought 5 polishes so far this month (4 PPU + the FF from HHC) and not plannning on buying many more. I quite like the look of a few of the new Glams, the Black Hearted Beauties and Holomaniacs customs and Get Away From My Cauldron - all purples! Not sure if I'll order or how many. This month I'll have a few bigger expenses eg. car service, train season ticket for my youngest when he starts in college, plus it was my middle one's 18th birthday yesterday, so that was a bit expensive too. Really can't wait to start earning some money!
> 
> Speaking of Glams, my polishes came this morning. I really like them all.
> 
> View attachment 70670


You have been very restrained, you should be my role model!  Nice choices for new Glams!  If you get the BHB one, please let me know!
Your delivery is lovely, some beautiful polishes there.  Very dark and moody!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> You have been very restrained, you should be my role model!  Nice choices for new Glams!  If you get the BHB one, please let me know!
> Your delivery is lovely, some beautiful polishes there.  Very dark and moody!


It helps that I'm really not interested in polish at the moment and only following a handful of brands. Plus I don't have the money to spend and I can't use Stackry, and I refuse to buy from RC. 

Will do.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 23, 2022)

Anne, do you have Glam Polish Basic Instinct? I was sorting through my Glams and came across it and it looks very similar to the BHB custom. So I don't think I will get that after all. I took some pictures for you to see. I didn't crop them so enjoy the sleeping cats in the background.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, do you have Glam Polish Basic Instinct? I was sorting through my Glams and came across it and it looks very similar to the BHB custom. So I don't think I will get that after all. I took some pictures for you to see. I didn't crop them so enjoy the sleeping cats in the background.
> 
> View attachment 70685
> 
> ...


Yous kitties are so cute!  I don't have that one but it's uncannily similar to Orion!  Don't blame you for ruling out buying.  Well spotted!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

I consolidated my Hypnotic order today, with some of the new Wildflowers, should qualify for free shipping so that's good.  I've just seen the preview video for PPU and I think my CC is in trouble, so many pretty things.  I know I want Nailed It and Wildflower at the very least, but there were a lot of pretty swatches on the video so it might be a bigger order than expected.  Maybe on closer inspection it will be disappointing!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yous kitties are so cute!  I don't have that one but it's uncannily similar to Orion!  Don't blame you for ruling out buying.  Well spotted!


I don't have Orion, but glad you do. I was going to suggest a decant of Basic Instinct if you wanted it. 

Yeah, they do cute very well.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I consolidated my Hypnotic order today, with some of the new Wildflowers, should qualify for free shipping so that's good.  I've just seen the preview video for PPU and I think my CC is in trouble, so many pretty things.  I know I want Nailed It and Wildflower at the very least, but there were a lot of pretty swatches on the video so it might be a bigger order than expected.  Maybe on closer inspection it will be disappointing!


There are a lot of lovely polishes this month, but I'll wait until wishlisting to decide. I like your choices, especially the Nailed It. I so far really like EdM, Girly Bits, Kathleen & co, and I'm sure there are a lot more I can't remember right now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have Orion, but glad you do. I was going to suggest a decant of Basic Instinct if you wanted it.
> 
> Yeah, they do cute very well.


No, I don't have it, but I'll put BI on the list!  x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> There are a lot of lovely polishes this month, but I'll wait until wishlisting to decide. I like your choices, especially the Nailed It. I so far really like EdM, Girly Bits, Kathleen & co, and I'm sure there are a lot more I can't remember right now.


I don't know what the individual polishes are yet, there were just lots of pretty swatches to watch out for!


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> No, I don't have it, but I'll put BI on the list!  x


Oh, right, I didn't realise the BHB polish was called Orion. I thought there was one that was also similar to it. Sorry, brain fart.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2022)

I've managed to crop a few mani pictures. I'm still way too far behind, but here are a few anyway.

First is Picture Polish Electric Dream. If I remember correctly it was hard to photograph and the pictures are not colour accurate. 







Next is Tonic Polish Angelfish. It's really pretty. 







This is Femme Fatale Land of Toys. Very shifty.










Next is Illyrian Polish Pyramid of the Sun.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I've managed to crop a few mani pictures. I'm still way too far behind, but here are a few anyway.
> 
> First is Picture Polish Electric Dream. If I remember correctly it was hard to photograph and the pictures are not colour accurate.
> 
> ...


These are nice, I like them all - the FF is lovely and shifty and the Tonic is lovely!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anitacska
 - quick question, do you own PfD Zero?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anitacska
> - quick question, do you own PfD Zero?


I do!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I do!


Cool!  I was eyeing it the other day, will put it on "the list" instead!  Is it nice IRL?


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cool!  I was eyeing it the other day, will put it on "the list" instead!  Is it nice IRL?


Yes, it is. It's orange with pink to green shimmer. I don't think I've worn it yet.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 25, 2022)

I tried taking pictures of Zero, but neither show the pink shimmer properly.







Plus bonus kitty pictures:







And Max (got soggy in the park this morning)


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2022)

I've decided I'm not buying from Glam this month. The lilac holo is beautiful, but I'm sure I've got something similar, and with the costs of starting College and work, I really can't justify it. I won't get paid for ages yet, but I'll have to pay for petrol and parking, plus I need some work clothes and shoes, and need to buy season ticket for my son when he starts College. 

Plus have you seen how much gas and electricity prices will go up (again)??? It really scares me, I'm already paying so much, now they're saying it will double??? Who can afford that? Ugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 26, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I tried taking pictures of Zero, but neither show the pink shimmer properly.
> 
> View attachment 70700
> 
> ...


Thank you Anita, one of those difficult to photograph shifty ones then, I usually like those.
Your kitties are so cute and Max looks so well!  Adorable!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 26, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I've decided I'm not buying from Glam this month. The lilac holo is beautiful, but I'm sure I've got something similar, and with the costs of starting College and work, I really can't justify it. I won't get paid for ages yet, but I'll have to pay for petrol and parking, plus I need some work clothes and shoes, and need to buy season ticket for my son when he starts College.
> 
> Plus have you seen how much gas and electricity prices will go up (again)??? It really scares me, I'm already paying so much, now they're saying it will double??? Who can afford that? Ugh.


I won't be buying from them either, I kind of like the blue flakie as I see more of it, but maybe it will be discounted on Black Friday and I'll get it then.  We'll see. 
Just saw the FTLOP bottle shots and I'm not getting it - I like the Pahlish, but I swear I own a dozen others that look like it!  
And I totally feel you with the financials, it's expensive getting set up and working without pay for a month - and son's college costs on top is tough.  
And the energy price thing is just scary.  Just a few months ago I was paying £66 a month, it's now £116 and will top £200 by the looks of things with the new announcement - and god knows where it's going next time, the numbers are just stupid scary.  Even with two jobs it's not going to be an easy increase to swallow.  It's pretty much swallowing every penny I'm earning so I don't know whether this hobby will survive  - but at least my nails will never be naked!
I was hoping that cutting down to just Nailed It, Wildflower, Phoenix and PPU (and not all of any of those every month) would be doable, but it looks like I have to cut further than that, unless something changes.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 26, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I won't be buying from them either, I kind of like the blue flakie as I see more of it, but maybe it will be discounted on Black Friday and I'll get it then.  We'll see.
> Just saw the FTLOP bottle shots and I'm not getting it - I like the Pahlish, but I swear I own a dozen others that look like it!
> And I totally feel you with the financials, it's expensive getting set up and working without pay for a month - and son's college costs on top is tough.
> And the energy price thing is just scary.  Just a few months ago I was paying £66 a month, it's now £116 and will top £200 by the looks of things with the new announcement - and god knows where it's going next time, the numbers are just stupid scary.  Even with two jobs it's not going to be an easy increase to swallow.  It's pretty much swallowing every penny I'm earning so I don't know whether this hobby will survive  - but at least my nails will never be naked!
> I was hoping that cutting down to just Nailed It, Wildflower, Phoenix and PPU (and not all of any of those every month) would be doable, but it looks like I have to cut further than that, unless something changes.


Mine has gone from £159 to £305! It's a big house and there are 4 of us, but still. I also pay £255 for council tax and nearly £300 for pet insurance. Crazy!

I like the PfD from the FTLOP box, the Pahlish is okay, but the green is meh and I don't like Cuticula anyway. 

Like you (and even more so), I have enough polish to last me several lifetimes, so I'll be okay. I'm more interested in buying fragrances right now, I'm planning on buying a fairly expensive one once I get paid as a reward.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2022)

So how are we all feeling about PPU this month?  I'm indecisive!  I do still like Nailed It and Wildflower, found an unexpected itch to buy Vanessa Molina, am really loving the Lilypad (of course I do, it's a red flakie!) and keep circling back to KB Shimmer because it's so pretty.  Others that have been on and off the wishlist are PfD and Phoenix, but I'll probably skip both of those (today!).  There are lots of others that are nice too but definitely haven't made the cut, and some unexpected "no thanks", including Paint It Pretty, Dreamland and Night Owl.  I am convinced the PIP looks exactly like a Fancy Gloss I got a few months ago, that's why I'm holding firm on that one.


----------



## Anitacska (Aug 29, 2022)

I'm not sure what I want from PPU. The EdM is a definite, but otherwise haven't decided. I liked the Girly Bits at first, but it's less impressive in some pictures. The Kathleen & co and By Vanessa Molina are nice, but I'm beginning to find magnetics a bit annoying. They take way too long and I definitely won't have much time for tricky polishes in the future. I like the Rogue, but I must have something similar. The Sassy Sauce is nice, but not sure how sheer it is. KBShimmer... nice, but is it really that unique? Really don't like the PfD this month. I like the Nailed It and Wildflower, if you buy one or both, I'd probably like to swap for those.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I'm not sure what I want from PPU. The EdM is a definite, but otherwise haven't decided. I liked the Girly Bits at first, but it's less impressive in some pictures. The Kathleen & co and By Vanessa Molina are nice, but I'm beginning to find magnetics a bit annoying. They take way too long and I definitely won't have much time for tricky polishes in the future. I like the Rogue, but I must have something similar. The Sassy Sauce is nice, but not sure how sheer it is. KBShimmer... nice, but is it really that unique? Really don't like the PfD this month. I like the Nailed It and Wildflower, if you buy one or both, I'd probably like to swap for those.


The Sassy Sauce was on my list initially but I saw more swatches and it was very sheer.  Happy to swap for those two assuming I get them, which is likely.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Aug 29, 2022)

Aaand I have manis to share!
First Illyrian Dream Queen:






Next, Glam Polish It's LeviOsa, Not LeviosA:





And my current mani is Rimmel Pompous (a mid purple) topped with Nails Inc Paulton's Square:




I haven't really captured the shifts in this combo, there is a definite pink on my nails.    I wasn't sure how this would turn out, PS was a confusing polish that I expected to be full coverage when I bought it, but I am fairly pleased.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2022)

Placed my PPU order:  Wildflower, Nailed It, Lilypad, KB Shimmer, Vanessa Molina...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Placed my PPU order:  Wildflower, Nailed It, Lilypad, KB Shimmer, Vanessa Molina...


I haven't ordered yet. I have so many expenses this month and no extra income yet, I really don't know if I can justify it. My nails are naked again because I'm too busy, stressed and tired to bother. And I have thousands of polishes in my drawers...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2022)

And I remembered that I wanted some polishes from Femme Fatale, so ordered those instead. Still thinking about the EdM from PPU. Maybe I'll just get that and leave the rest.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Sassy Sauce was on my list initially but I saw more swatches and it was very sheer.  Happy to swap for those two assuming I get them, which is likely.


That's good to know about the Sassy Sauce. Took it off my wishlist.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Aaand I have manis to share!
> First Illyrian Dream Queen:
> View attachment 70710
> View attachment 70711
> ...


The Illyrian is really pretty, I need to check if I have it.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 1, 2022)

Quick life update: both my children did well in their GCSEs, they're now both enrolled in College (different ones). My middle one of course had to throw a curveball to make things interesting, but it's all sorted now. But they're going to Madrid alone for 2 nights in Sunday, so I'm horribly stressed about that. They're really looking forward to it, I'm not. They only just turned 18 and I'm really anxious, both about making sure everything is in order and about their safety while there. Plus they're prone to losing things, so really stressed about all the "what ifs". Trying not to stress, but you know how it is.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> And I remembered that I wanted some polishes from Femme Fatale, so ordered those instead. Still thinking about the EdM from PPU. Maybe I'll just get that and leave the rest.


It's all about the prioritising these days xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 1, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Quick life update: both my children did well in their GCSEs, they're now both enrolled in College (different ones). My middle one of course had to throw a curveball to make things interesting, but it's all sorted now. But they're going to Madrid alone for 2 nights in Sunday, so I'm horribly stressed about that. They're really looking forward to it, I'm not. They only just turned 18 and I'm really anxious, both about making sure everything is in order and about their safety while there. Plus they're prone to losing things, so really stressed about all the "what ifs". Trying not to stress, but you know how it is.


Congrats on getting them all through schooling and into college xxx.
Eek, it must be a worry their first holiday - I'm sure they'll be fine, we've all had to do it for the first time, it seldom ends in disaster, especially somewhere civilised like Madrid!
I know you'll worry anyway but try not to stress too much.  And give them some responsibility for sorting themselves out too, that's what it's all about!
And paint your dam' nails! xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 2, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Congrats on getting them all through schooling and into college xxx.
> Eek, it must be a worry their first holiday - I'm sure they'll be fine, we've all had to do it for the first time, it seldom ends in disaster, especially somewhere civilised like Madrid!
> I know you'll worry anyway but try not to stress too much.  And give them some responsibility for sorting themselves out too, that's what it's all about!
> And paint your dam' nails! xxx


Thank you for being the voice of reason. I get inside my head too much and start imagining all bad scenarios. I need to calm myself down.

As for PPU, it'll have to be a pass this month, my car's service ended up costing twice as much as I thought, so no funds left for polish. But I'm quite happy as I got an email from HR to ask me for my bank details, so I can get paid at the end of September instead of October, so seems like I'll be getting a bit of extra money sooner than expected.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 2, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Congrats on getting them all through schooling and into college xxx.
> Eek, it must be a worry their first holiday - I'm sure they'll be fine, we've all had to do it for the first time, it seldom ends in disaster, especially somewhere civilised like Madrid!
> I know you'll worry anyway but try not to stress too much.  And give them some responsibility for sorting themselves out too, that's what it's all about!
> And paint your dam' nails! xxx


Ha, well said.
And congrats are definitely in order!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 2, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you for being the voice of reason. I get inside my head too much and start imagining all bad scenarios. I need to calm myself down.
> 
> As for PPU, it'll have to be a pass this month, my car's service ended up costing twice as much as I thought, so no funds left for polish. But I'm quite happy as I got an email from HR to ask me for my bank details, so I can get paid at the end of September instead of October, so seems like I'll be getting a bit of extra money sooner than expected.


As I said, prioritising!  But great news re job!  (or at least money!)


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 6, 2022)

Sorry I've been absent, I've been a nervous wreck with my middle child being in Spain for the past 3 days. They're finally on the plane home, and all went well, but I worried constantly. I did paint my nails (purely because I needed to stay awake to make sure they safely returned to their hotel in the night), so here you go, Emily de Molly LE 253.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 6, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry I've been absent, I've been a nervous wreck with my middle child being in Spain for the past 3 days. They're finally on the plane home, and all went well, but I worried constantly. I did paint my nails (purely because I needed to stay awake to make sure they safely returned to their hotel in the night), so here you go, Emily de Molly LE 253.
> 
> View attachment 70722
> 
> ...


Phew!  You'll be glad that's over!  Love this pretty polish xxx


----------



## daisyriddler (Sep 7, 2022)

Hi everyone - brand new member here. I've been reading up on indies now after years of collecting, and I have a question, for anyone who might be willing to humor me:

Has anyone ever had an issue with Lemming Lacquer?

I've only heard a bit about the brand here and there, but I've bought from A LOT of indie makers, and Lemming is the only one I've ever decided to never buy from again based entirely on my interaction with the maker.
What happened was, I ordered two hauls from them and found that one polish, out of close to two dozen, seemed to have dried out; it still worked, but it was globby (unlike the lacquer's sisters) and there were gaps that wouldn't fill in the bottle. I read in the maker's policies and they stated that they replaced faulty polish, so I sent a cordial email describing the issue. After waiting longer than I'm used to from other makers to hear a reply, I was asked for photo and video, and provided these. After I didn't hear back again for even longer than the first time, I reached out again, and I guess the reason she didn't bother to reply was that she thought it looked like a faulty bottle. I explained again that it wasn't just the bottle but the formula that was very dry, and she kind of flippantly told me that she could "make me a new one if she has to" (or something to that effect). A) This didn't make much sense because it wasn't a pre-order and the item was still listed as available on her website, and B) I responded that I would really appreciate it if she could please? and then never received a replacement, or even a response.

I get that there are errors, especially after almost 10 years of polish buying; I always try to be as nice and patient as possible when letting a maker know an error has occurred. Lemming is the only maker who has *ever* made me feel like an annoyance to them. And only the second to take so long to respond that I had to email again to get a response (Different Dimension being the other, but once she contacted me, she was very nice and swift with correction - full disclosure, in her case, it was a major cap leak.) But, even if I was wrong, and it really was just a faulty bottle and the formula was perfectly as it should be - I've made mistakes before - still, every other maker I've ever emailed has been very kind and very quick to replace whatever leaked or broke or didn't work. So maybe I'm just spoiled by the amazing customer service of most other indie brands - BKL, KBS, even The Don Deeva treated me better. I'm just surprised, because from what I know, Lemming's a staple of the community... I just didn't receive the experience that others seem to have had before me.

TL;DR Lemming Lacquer's customer service, when cordially asked about a dry polish, was surprisingly bad. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Hi everyone - brand new member here. I've been reading up on indies now after years of collecting, and I have two questions, for anyone who might be willing to humor me:
> 
> 1. Has anyone ever had an issue with Lemming Lacquer? I've only heard a bit about the brand here and there, but I've bought from A LOT of indie makers, and Lemming is the only one I've ever decided to never buy from again based entirely on my interaction with the maker.
> What happened was, I ordered two hauls from them and found that one polish, out of close to two dozen, seemed to have dried out; it still worked, but it was globby (unlike the lacquer's sisters) and there were gaps that wouldn't fill in the bottle. I read in the maker's policies and they stated that they replaced faulty polish, so I sent a cordial email describing the issue. After waiting longer than I'm used to from other makers to hear a reply, I was asked for photo and video, and provided these. After I didn't hear back again for even longer than the first time, I reached out again, and I guess the reason she didn't bother to reply was that she thought it looked like a faulty bottle. I explained again that it wasn't just the bottle but the formula that was very dry, and she kind of flippantly told me that she could "make me a new one if she has to" (or something to that effect). A) This didn't make much sense because it wasn't a pre-order and the item was still listed as available on her website, and B) I responded that I would really appreciate it if she could please? and then never received a replacement, or even a response.
> ...


Hi Daisy, I'm really sorry to hear that you have had such a poor response from Lemming.  I've had several orders, and she's never been anything but helpful when I had an issue   Admittedly, that wasn't a quality/replacement issue but she was lovely.  Maybe you should try to contact her again?  The good thing is, there are so many lovely makers making lovely polishes, easy to choose someone else to give your money to.  (I know she had some issues around having to provide care for her mother at one point, but that was a while back and I don't know if it is ongoing.)


----------



## daisyriddler (Sep 8, 2022)

Thanks for your reply, Pearly! I'm not sure what I could get out of emailing her again, but this *was* quite a while back now, almost a year actually. Maybe that's around the time she was caring for her mom? If that's the case, I can understand the timing issues, and maybe even the attitude... saying she'd have to mix up a whole new bottle just for me when the item was available on site still throws me for a loop, though. You're totally right though, there's so many amazing makers out there - BKL (although sadly they're closing soon), KBShimmer, Colores de Carol, Emily de Molly, WFL, and so many more. I now find it funny that I had a bad Lemming experience, when all of my Don Deeva experiences have been amazing (aside from her exhaustive TAT); I just learned last night that TDD has a _terrible_ customer service reputation. Felt kinda like Uno Reverse, haha.

That was actually the second question I originally had - I was trying to figure out what TDD had done wrong in the past, with the group buy drama that's blowing up right now it was the first I heard anyone say she was shady. Is there anything else I should know about that brand that you're aware of?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Thanks for your reply, Pearly! I'm not sure what I could get out of emailing her again, but this *was* quite a while back now, almost a year actually. Maybe that's around the time she was caring for her mom? If that's the case, I can understand the timing issues, and maybe even the attitude... saying she'd have to mix up a whole new bottle just for me when the item was available on site still throws me for a loop, though. You're totally right though, there's so many amazing makers out there - BKL (although sadly they're closing soon), KBShimmer, Colores de Carol, Emily de Molly, WFL, and so many more. I now find it funny that I had a bad Lemming experience, when all of my Don Deeva experiences have been amazing (aside from her exhaustive TAT); I just learned last night that TDD has a _terrible_ customer service reputation. Felt kinda like Uno Reverse, haha.
> 
> That was actually the second question I originally had - I was trying to figure out what TDD had done wrong in the past, with the group buy drama that's blowing up right now it was the first I heard anyone say she was shady. Is there anything else I should know about that brand that you're aware of?


Hi Daisy, I'm not sure if it would help to contact Lemming again (but the timeframe seems about right).  The Don Deeva controversy was about a collection she released inspired by two known racists, Jeffree Star and Shawn Dawson, as well as poor customer service - it's not a brand I've ever shopped with or even had any interest in, so I can't comment on that, it's just what I read.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Thanks for your reply, Pearly! I'm not sure what I could get out of emailing her again, but this *was* quite a while back now, almost a year actually. Maybe that's around the time she was caring for her mom? If that's the case, I can understand the timing issues, and maybe even the attitude... saying she'd have to mix up a whole new bottle just for me when the item was available on site still throws me for a loop, though. You're totally right though, there's so many amazing makers out there - BKL (although sadly they're closing soon), KBShimmer, Colores de Carol, Emily de Molly, WFL, and so many more. I now find it funny that I had a bad Lemming experience, when all of my Don Deeva experiences have been amazing (aside from her exhaustive TAT); I just learned last night that TDD has a _terrible_ customer service reputation. Felt kinda like Uno Reverse, haha.
> 
> That was actually the second question I originally had - I was trying to figure out what TDD had done wrong in the past, with the group buy drama that's blowing up right now it was the first I heard anyone say she was shady. Is there anything else I should know about that brand that you're aware of?


I don't have any experiences with Lemming, only ever bought their polishes from PPU. I also don't own any from The Don Deeva, but she is bad news on do many level. Trump supporter, demented, weird, and I've heard a lot of bad things about her CS. There's a shit list about makers in Toluene Trashcan on Facebook if you want to learn more.

Also, welcome to the thread!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 8, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Thanks for your reply, Pearly! I'm not sure what I could get out of emailing her again, but this *was* quite a while back now, almost a year actually. Maybe that's around the time she was caring for her mom? If that's the case, I can understand the timing issues, and maybe even the attitude... saying she'd have to mix up a whole new bottle just for me when the item was available on site still throws me for a loop, though. You're totally right though, there's so many amazing makers out there - BKL (although sadly they're closing soon), KBShimmer, Colores de Carol, Emily de Molly, WFL, and so many more. I now find it funny that I had a bad Lemming experience, when all of my Don Deeva experiences have been amazing (aside from her exhaustive TAT); I just learned last night that TDD has a _terrible_ customer service reputation. Felt kinda like Uno Reverse, haha.
> 
> That was actually the second question I originally had - I was trying to figure out what TDD had done wrong in the past, with the group buy drama that's blowing up right now it was the first I heard anyone say she was shady. Is there anything else I should know about that brand that you're aware of?


I read earlier today that she makes each bottle individually for every order!  Which seems a bit unusual.


----------



## daisyriddler (Sep 8, 2022)

Pearly - Oh! Well I guess that solves that, then; thank you. I'd just never heard of a maker doing that before. I guess I just caught her at an inopportune time. Also if she made a fresh batch, that must just be a very thick polish... I'd ordered other color sisters, but I guess that shade behaved differently. All good to know, so again, thank you


----------



## daisyriddler (Sep 8, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have any experiences with Lemming, only ever bought their polishes from PPU. I also don't own any from The Don Deeva, but she is bad news on do many level. Trump supporter, demented, weird, and I've heard a lot of bad things about her CS. There's a shit list about makers in Toluene Trashcan on Facebook if you want to learn more.
> 
> Also, welcome to the thread!


Oh gosh, I had no idea it went that deep - I thought she'd just had a pretty bad interaction with one customer. The Starr/Dawson collection is bad enough, but I didn't know she's a straight up Trumper! I thought that was just Superchic. I tried to join Toluene Trashcan last night but I haven't been accepted. TDD's never done anything other than bend over backwards for me so I was genuinely surprised about the CS issues, she did seem a little 'off' somehow but I didn't think that equated to being straight up unethical. I started reading about this because I saw the group buy drama in FB on DD's page, and one girl said she knew someone else who said D's sketchy, but I couldn't find a whole lot when I tried to dig deeper. Another commenter said something to the effect of, "imagine the community uniting over a maker no one cares for" and yeah, alarm bells were going. That's how I found my way here, by trying to find out what everyone's talking about. So I really appreciate the info!

Thank you so much for the warm welcome, btw!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 8, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Oh gosh, I had no idea it went that deep - I thought she'd just had a pretty bad interaction with one customer. The Starr/Dawson collection is bad enough, but I didn't know she's a straight up Trumper! I thought that was just Superchic. I tried to join Toluene Trashcan last night but I haven't been accepted. TDD's never done anything other than bend over backwards for me so I was genuinely surprised about the CS issues, she did seem a little 'off' somehow but I didn't think that equated to being straight up unethical. I started reading about this because I saw the group buy drama in FB on DD's page, and one girl said she knew someone else who said D's sketchy, but I couldn't find a whole lot when I tried to dig deeper. Another commenter said something to the effect of, "imagine the community uniting over a maker no one cares for" and yeah, alarm bells were going. That's how I found my way here, by trying to find out what everyone's talking about. So I really appreciate the info!
> 
> Thank you so much for the warm welcome, btw!


Oh actually, not sure about the Trump bit, I think I may have mixed her up with Superchic. But they're as bad as each other. There are plenty of other makers worth giving money to.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2022)

So what do we think about the Glam HHS this year?  I'm very underwhelmed at first glance.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So what do we think about the Glam HHS this year?  I'm very underwhelmed at first glance.


Not much, lol, I've been exhausted with early mornings and working all day. Very overwhelmed with work, although today was better, and everyone's really nice. But it's a massive shock to the system. I'm out from 7.45 am until 6 pm (ish). Thank goodness for the extra bank holiday! (Sad news about the Queen, but she was 96, so it was expected. We're not royalists in this house anyway, but understand that done people are devastated.)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 14, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Not much, lol, I've been exhausted with early mornings and working all day. Very overwhelmed with work, although today was better, and everyone's really nice. But it's a massive shock to the system. I'm out from 7.45 am until 6 pm (ish). Thank goodness for the extra bank holiday! (Sad news about the Queen, but she was 96, so it was expected. We're not royalists in this house anyway, but understand that done people are devastated.)


Hi Anita, I had no idea you had started, for some reason I thought it would be next month, so yay for new job, yay for forthcoming new money, boo for being knackered all the time lol!  This is also my life, but it's much easier on my work from home days.
Glad to hear they're nice people, hopefully you'll get used to it soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 14, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, I had no idea you had started, for some reason I thought it would be next month, so yay for new job, yay for forthcoming new money, boo for being knackered all the time lol!  This is also my life, but it's much easier on my work from home days.
> Glad to hear they're nice people, hopefully you'll get used to it soon.


Hi Anne, Yeah, I started on Monday. Commute has been very hit and miss, sometimes it only takes 30 minutes, this morning it took over an hour! I'll have to be in every day for a few weeks, but after that I'll be able to work from home 2 days a week. I need to get more organised with stuff at home as well, but luckily the ex is able to take children to the station and pick up in the afternoon, so that's huge help. I take whoever needs to go in early, then head to work. It's nice to be among adults and use my brain, but it's also very tiring. I'm sure it'll get easier soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 16, 2022)

Yay, I survived the first week of work! But I'm absolutely knackered. 

Just saw the email from Glam with the Halloween collection, I honestly only want one, but even that I'm not sure about. It's the purple one called Whatever You Do, Don't Fall Asleep! 

I have ordered the perfume I wanted as a reward for surviving the first week, I'll only pay for it once I've got paid anyway due to the credit card billing cycle. Otherwise I need to use my salary to pay off debts and save up for Black Friday and fir the future. So far I like the job, so quite happy, but will be happier after a big sleep.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 17, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Yay, I survived the first week of work! But I'm absolutely knackered.
> 
> Just saw the email from Glam with the Halloween collection, I honestly only want one, but even that I'm not sure about. It's the purple one called Whatever You Do, Don't Fall Asleep!
> 
> I have ordered the perfume I wanted as a reward for surviving the first week, I'll only pay for it once I've got paid anyway due to the credit card billing cycle. Otherwise I need to use my salary to pay off debts and save up for Black Friday and fir the future. So far I like the job, so quite happy, but will be happier after a big sleep.


Well done!  Try to have a restful weekend!  I'm so glad you like the job.
We picked the same Glam, no surprise there!  Not sure if I'll buy either.  I kind of want some of the new Nailed Its and maybe one or two Wildflowers.  Will wait for more swatches before deciding.  And I found another picture of my Paulton's Square mani that actually shows the pink:


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  Try to have a restful weekend!  I'm so glad you like the job.
> We picked the same Glam, no surprise there!  Not sure if I'll buy either.  I kind of want some of the new Nailed Its and maybe one or two Wildflowers.  Will wait for more swatches before deciding.  And I found another picture of my Paulton's Square mani that actually shows the pink:
> View attachment 70730


Thanks! I've now had two good night's sleeps, so feeling much better. Been catching up with housework, mostly the washing, but also taking it easy. Going to the cinema with my middle one this evening to watch Nope. My other two saw it with their dad the day before the middle one went to Spain, so we couldn't go. Apparently it's very good. 

I actually bought a couple of Glams on Friday. Wanted to see if the Holo-maniacs custom was still avaialable, and it was, so got that and also the purple one from the Mary Poppins trio. 

I was going to order from HHC, but the one I wanted the most (Girly Bits) was delayed due to bottle shortage or something, so ended up not bothering. I will definitely get that one when it's available. 

Not really sure why I'm still buying polishes since I've only painted my nails 5 times this month, so really not going through my untrieds fast. I used to wear 25-30 polishes a month, now it's 15 if I'm lucky. 

I received my PPU order the other day, will post pictures in a bit. They took ages to arrive, I thought she might have taken her revenge, especially as someone was complaining about her in the Toluene Trashcan group and I also spoke up. She's in the group, so must have seen it. Oops.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2022)

My PPU delivery. I took the pictures quite late in the day, so they're not great, but all the polishes are really pretty irl. 







Will post some mani pictures soon too.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 18, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well done!  Try to have a restful weekend!  I'm so glad you like the job.
> We picked the same Glam, no surprise there!  Not sure if I'll buy either.  I kind of want some of the new Nailed Its and maybe one or two Wildflowers.  Will wait for more swatches before deciding.  And I found another picture of my Paulton's Square mani that actually shows the pink:
> View attachment 70730


Oh I forgot to say I also have this polish and really like it.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 18, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks! I've now had two good night's sleeps, so feeling much better. Been catching up with housework, mostly the washing, but also taking it easy. Going to the cinema with my middle one this evening to watch Nope. My other two saw it with their dad the day before the middle one went to Spain, so we couldn't go. Apparently it's very good.
> 
> I actually bought a couple of Glams on Friday. Wanted to see if the Holo-maniacs custom was still avaialable, and it was, so got that and also the purple one from the Mary Poppins trio.
> 
> ...


Glad you're feeling less knackered!  Nice Glam choices!  I wanted the HHC Nailed It but I've not ordered as it's just one polish.  
You still wear more than me...
It wasn't just you, my PPUs only just came too.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 19, 2022)

Here are my latest manis. First is Cadillacquer Breathe Me. It was okay, but not amazing.







Next is Emily de Molly Restless. I only managed to take pictures while out on my lunch break, so they're not great. Here's one anyway.




My current mani is Femme Fatale Poisoned Apple. This is one of my oldest Femme Fatales, from around 2014-15. Actually, the EdM is similarly old too, it was among my first few polishes from her.










I also wore Tonic Polish North Star, but didn't get around to taking pictures.


----------



## lauren32 (Sep 20, 2022)

kimibos said:


> http://www.theshadesofu.com/2012/10/opi-euro-centrale-collection-for.html


I love OPI My Vampire is Buff. Gorgeous shade


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2022)

Just ordered from Glam, got 2 of the Halloween shades: Whatever You Do and All Work And No Play. Have you ordered, Anne?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> My PPU delivery. I took the pictures quite late in the day, so they're not great, but all the polishes are really pretty irl.
> 
> View attachment 70731
> 
> ...


Love these! (Reaches for swap list...).  The Nailed It!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. First is Cadillacquer Breathe Me. It was okay, but not amazing.
> 
> View attachment 70733
> 
> ...


Love the EdM and FF!  Shame no pics of North Star - did you love it?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2022)

lauren32 said:


> I love OPI My Vampire is Buff. Gorgeous shade


Hi, welcome to the thread!  I'm afraid I don't get on well with OPIs, but glad you found one you love.  These neutral shades don't really work on me I'm afraid.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 23, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Just ordered from Glam, got 2 of the Halloween shades: Whatever You Do and All Work And No Play. Have you ordered, Anne?


Oh, you ordered WYD, I'm definitely adding that to the list!  I did think about buying it,  but I already decided not to, I've overspent as ever, and I've just consolidated Stackry, which is going to be even more expensive since our amazing chancellor crashed the pound today!  I bought Nailed It's last collection from RC, skipped the new Phoenix ones and the new Wildflowers too.  I'm trying to reduce my spending but I'm not great at it!  Won't be long till BF, but I don't have a big shopping list this time, PfD haven't brought out so much I want this year, so I'm expecting a much smaller order than the last couple, will probably also get Nailed It (such a nice gift package last year!), Wildflower, Garden Path and maybe GLL will bring something new for it, though they don't often do anything.  So I'm trying not to get too much before then, of course it won't be long till PPU again (seems like no time since the last one, but it's already 23rd!).


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Love the EdM and FF!  Shame no pics of North Star - did you love it?


I did, it was very nice. But I was too overwhelmed with the new job to even think about polishes. This week has gone much better, I'm less tired and I'm beginning to understand stuff at work now. The lady who's teaching me is really nice, so is everyone. Commute still sucks, but it won't be too long before I can work from home 2 days a week.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh, you ordered WYD, I'm definitely adding that to the list!  I did think about buying it,  but I already decided not to, I've overspent as ever, and I've just consolidated Stackry, which is going to be even more expensive since our amazing chancellor crashed the pound today!  I bought Nailed It's last collection from RC, skipped the new Phoenix ones and the new Wildflowers too.  I'm trying to reduce my spending but I'm not great at it!  Won't be long till BF, but I don't have a big shopping list this time, PfD haven't brought out so much I want this year, so I'm expecting a much smaller order than the last couple, will probably also get Nailed It (such a nice gift package last year!), Wildflower, Garden Path and maybe GLL will bring something new for it, though they don't often do anything.  So I'm trying not to get too much before then, of course it won't be long till PPU again (seems like no time since the last one, but it's already 23rd!).


I haven't bought anything since the FF release at the beginning of the month, except for a perfume that was my gift to me for surviving the first week. I've seen a few things I'd like from PPU, but not been looking that much. 

I'll also get some PfDs and also some EdMs on Black Friday, I don't think I'll want anything else. Maybe Different Dimension, but I haven't seen any new releases from her in ages.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2022)

Illyrian Polish Enchant:





Sadly I broke a nail so didn't wear this for quite as long as I would have liked.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 24, 2022)

This is just stunning, it's Phoenix Polish Never Kill An Innocent (too many pictures, I know!):









Then I broke another nail   Is it the change of weather?  Anyway, was too busy to change my mani, so I wore this for a week despite the chipping the break caused!  And I still wasn't tired of it when I finally got round to changing it.  This is sooo shifty and sparkly, I love it.  This collection did not disappoint.


----------



## daisyriddler (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi again everyone --

Have you all gotten your PPU for the month? I saw them bragging about what good time they're making days ago, but I'm still waiting for my shipping notification...


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is just stunning, it's Phoenix Polish Never Kill An Innocent (too many pictures, I know!):
> View attachment 70747
> View attachment 70748
> View attachment 70749
> ...



The Illyrian is nice, but this is stunning.

I've broken 3 nails in the past week or so, one really nasty side break.  What is going on?!


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Hi again everyone --
> 
> Have you all gotten your PPU for the month? I saw them bragging about what good time they're making days ago, but I'm still waiting for my shipping notification...



I didn't buy from PPU last month, but I order from the UK site anyway. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Anitacska (Sep 27, 2022)

Just a quick screenshot of the upcoming FTLOP box in case you haven't seen it. The guest is Kathleen & co. I think I will order this one (I'm feeling flush, getting paid tomorrow, woohoo!). I need to ask if she can hold my order for a bit as otherwise the Black Friday stuff won't get to Stackry before it needs emptying.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2022)

daisyriddler said:


> Hi again everyone --
> 
> Have you all gotten your PPU for the month? I saw them bragging about what good time they're making days ago, but I'm still waiting for my shipping notification...


Hi Daisy, I also order from PPU UK, mine usually don't ship until the new ones launch.  Hope you get yours soon x


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> The Illyrian is nice, but this is stunning.
> 
> I've broken 3 nails in the past week or so, one really nasty side break.  What is going on?!


Thank you, both were lovely but I preferred the Phoenix too!
Sorry to hear you've had the same issue, something in the air


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 27, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Just a quick screenshot of the upcoming FTLOP box in case you haven't seen it. The guest is Kathleen & co. I think I will order this one (I'm feeling flush, getting paid tomorrow, woohoo!). I need to ask if she can hold my order for a bit as otherwise the Black Friday stuff won't get to Stackry before it needs emptying.
> View attachment 70754


This is a nice box!  Yay for your first pay packet, good way to celebrate! I hadn't seen it, so thank you.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 28, 2022)

OMG, I just checked out my consolidated box, it was $132 - £130 
Had problems with checkout last night and had to wait for their CS to untangle it for me  
They hadn't put the hazmat fee on and would have allowed me to select the cheap couriers I used to use, but I was afraid to in case they refused to take it and I lost it all.  Would have been an interesting experiment but I bottled it.  Anyhow, I fessed up so OUCH at the bill.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Sep 29, 2022)

Current mani - Illyrian Bonbon:






I've had a run of nice polishes recently!  No doubt you can see the nail I broke 
This is wearing like iron, nearly two weeks including a day in "the gloves of doom" and it's still in perfect nick.  Those flakes are sooo glowy, I love this.  I used snow under it, but I'm not sure it was needed tbh.
Bonus pic for glow!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 1, 2022)

Sorry about your nails breaking! That's so frustrating.

But 

 PearlyQueen
, the nubbin does look cute!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 1, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Current mani - Illyrian Bonbon:
> View attachment 70757
> View attachment 70758
> View attachment 70759
> ...


This is really pretty! I need to check whether I have it. If not, it's going on the list!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 2, 2022)

I don't have Bonbon, so will put it on the list.

I'm a little bit bummed, I added up my outgoings for this month and even with my salary I'm still not breaking even. My car's service cost a lot, plus train season tickets, petrol, parking, etc., and although I have managed to pay off some debts, I'm still in the red. Why does it have to be so hard?! Next month should be better as I'll get a full month's salary, rather than just 3 weeks and I should be able to work from home soon, so that'll cut some expenses, but I really thought I'd be good this month already. Ugh. 

Anyway, here are some mani pictures from the last 2 weeks. Most of them were taken in my lunchbreak, so not the best, it feels weird taking photos in a public space. 

First is Glam Polish Sorceress, one of my older Glams.







Next is Smitten Polish (Dreamland) Cherries and Chocolate, very vampy.




This is Garden Path Omelette du Fromage, I really liked this one!







Next is Nailed It (indie) Tree of Light. The pictures are rubbish, not sure what happened there. It wasn't that nice anyway, I think it was one that looked a bit disappointing when I received it. The swatches made it look better (they must have, otherwise I wouldn't have ordered it). 







Finally my current mani, Tonic Polish Time Warp which I should've removed already, but was too tired to replace it last night. 










The last picture was taken in the loo with my cool multichrome waterbottle, lol. I can't remember if I said, I bought one of those multichrome, reflective bags, it's so pretty in the office lighting! I've had so many compliments already.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I don't have Bonbon, so will put it on the list.
> 
> I'm a little bit bummed, I added up my outgoings for this month and even with my salary I'm still not breaking even. My car's service cost a lot, plus train season tickets, petrol, parking, etc., and although I have managed to pay off some debts, I'm still in the red. Why does it have to be so hard?! Next month should be better as I'll get a full month's salary, rather than just 3 weeks and I should be able to work from home soon, so that'll cut some expenses, but I really thought I'd be good this month already. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Haha, I suspected Bonbon would be on the list!
I know what you mean about the money, hopefully you'll find next month works better (car servicing and season tickets are big expenses).
Love your manis - especially the GPL and the Tonic xxx
I've been looking at those bags for a couple of years but never got round to getting one.  Which one do you have?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 3, 2022)

Is anyone getting PPU this month?  I am a bit underwhelmed to be honest.  I made a shortlist last night of PfD, DRK and Paint It Pretty.  Then took DRK off.  Then on again.  But that Stackry bill has wiped out more than my monthly budget (especially when added to my RC order a couple of weeks ago), so I'm not sure if I'll buy at all.  I guess I'll see how I feel at the time!  I was also a bit sad to skip the latest Wildflower release - I've fancied Butterbean for ages, and there were a couple of others I was tempted by. 
On the plus side my Hypnotic order arrived unexpectedly a few minutes ago.  And my Stackry is due later (2 days early).  So not short of goodies!
And just saw Annette saying last month's PPU UK will be arriving with her today and shipping in the next two days.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Haha, I suspected Bonbon would be on the list!
> I know what you mean about the money, hopefully you'll find next month works better (car servicing and season tickets are big expenses).
> Love your manis - especially the GPL and the Tonic xxx
> I've been looking at those bags for a couple of years but never got round to getting one.  Which one do you have?


I got this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GRN7FTK/


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Is anyone getting PPU this month?  I am a bit underwhelmed to be honest.  I made a shortlist last night of PfD, DRK and Paint It Pretty.  Then took DRK off.  Then on again.  But that Stackry bill has wiped out more than my monthly budget (especially when added to my RC order a couple of weeks ago), so I'm not sure if I'll buy at all.  I guess I'll see how I feel at the time!  I was also a bit sad to skip the latest Wildflower release - I've fancied Butterbean for ages, and there were a couple of others I was tempted by.
> On the plus side my Hypnotic order arrived unexpectedly a few minutes ago.  And my Stackry is due later (2 days early).  So not short of goodies!
> And just saw Annette saying last month's PPU UK will be arriving with her today and shipping in the next two days.



I like 5 polishes, the Pahlish and PfD are definite, not sure about the Kathleen & co, Girly Bits and Fair Maiden yet. 

Luckily the Pound send to have recovered a bit after the mini budget cock up, so I will probably order the FTLOP box this month.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 5, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I got this one:


Ooh, nice, very like what I was looking at.  Now I'm tempted again, with a "trusted" review!  But I have a lot of handbags and not much cash, so I'll probably wait awhile.  (My boss gave me some Amazon vouchers though...!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 5, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I like 5 polishes, the Pahlish and PfD are definite, not sure about the Kathleen & co, Girly Bits and Fair Maiden yet.
> 
> Luckily the Pound send to have recovered a bit after the mini budget cock up, so I will probably order the FTLOP box this month.


If you're getting PfD I might just put it on the swap list and skip this month.  I also really like the Pahlish.
My consolidation happened at exactly the wrong moment   Could have saved a ton if I'd paid storage fees and left it a couple of days!  But I was watching the pound plummet, wasn't sure it was going to recover.
Just saw swatches of the new PfD collection - don't want as many as I thought I would, because so many of them have black flakies in them and I just am not drawn to those.  I have probably saved loads of money because makers seem to be obsessed with these lately and they spoil every polish they're in for me.  When I'd seen just bottle pics, I thought I'd want most of this collection, now it's just maybe 3.  I don't think my BF order will be so huge this year, I only recall a few of their polishes I really want.  (With the Stackry costs, probably would have made more sense to buy them elsewhere at full price...)  
Let me know if you decide not to go for the PPU PfD please! x


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 6, 2022)

I bought the Pahlish and the PfD from PPU. I decided to skip others I liked.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 7, 2022)

I've decided not to buy the FTLOP box after all. Not that keen on Pahlish, and the other two aren't that unique/special either.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 11, 2022)

PPU UK is closing down


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 11, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> PPU UK is closing down


To be honest, I don't even really care anymore. I only ever buy 2-3 polishes from PPU nowadays anyway. I haven't painted my nails in several days, too tired and stressed, plus not been feeling well. I have over 6000 polishes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> To be honest, I don't even really care anymore. I only ever buy 2-3 polishes from PPU nowadays anyway. I haven't painted my nails in several days, too tired and stressed, plus not been feeling well. I have over 6000 polishes.


Sorry you're still not tip-top and enjoying your nail polishes xxx
I am gutted about it, I don't often buy many but I'd hate to miss out on the Nailed Its/Wildflowers/PfDs etc that I love.  They're claiming UK won't miss out with their international shipping options but I can't imagine that will be low cost, especially for the 2-4 I typically buy.  We'll see.  I'd just promised myself that I would stop using Stackry except for Black Friday and occasional "must haves" with the shipping being so hefty.  Now I'll have that resolve tested.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 12, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Sorry you're still not tip-top and enjoying your nail polishes xxx
> I am gutted about it, I don't often buy many but I'd hate to miss out on the Nailed Its/Wildflowers/PfDs etc that I love.  They're claiming UK won't miss out with their international shipping options but I can't imagine that will be low cost, especially for the 2-4 I typically buy.  We'll see.  I'd just promised myself that I would stop using Stackry except for Black Friday and occasional "must haves" with the shipping being so hefty.  Now I'll have that resolve tested.


Sorry, my reply yesterday was a tad inconsiderate. I realise it's upsetting for you. Yeah, I saw they suggested FedEx for UK shipments, that won't be cheap. So I'm out. But on the plus side, I won't have to deal with Annette again, lol. Maybe someone will do a group but like they do for HHC?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 12, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry, my reply yesterday was a tad inconsiderate. I realise it's upsetting for you. Yeah, I saw they suggested FedEx for UK shipments, that won't be cheap. So I'm out. But on the plus side, I won't have to deal with Annette again, lol. Maybe someone will do a group but like they do for HHC?


It's OK, I wasn't offended!  Yeah, Fedex is not going to be cheap - but they said affordable!  Maybe they'll combine multiple orders or something.  I can't see how it would be worthwhile for 4 polishes though.  Hope something gets sorted that doesn't make them £60 per polish.  Is the universe trying to stop me buying polish?  Could make the saving money a bit easier though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2022)

Hiya, just dropped in to show off my last two manis!
Lilypad Lacquer - This Is Home:




I liked this a lot - I'd dug it out a very long time ago and put it in my "to wear" pile, but just skipped past it every time because in the bottle it looks a bit rubbish.  Just grabbed first to hand this time and I now see why I picked it out - stunning red with holo glitters!

Followed by this (current) mani:


This is a metallic berry shade by Special FX topped with Nails Inc Fulham Road.  Not very exciting - slightly nicer than either one alone, but pretty sure I have more than one individual polish that looks just like this without the faff of layering!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hiya, just dropped in to show off my last two manis!
> Lilypad Lacquer - This Is Home:
> View attachment 70797
> View attachment 70798
> ...


These are nice, especially the Lilypad. I'm pretty sure I have it myself.

Sorry I've not been around. I'm very tired after work and have also been dealing with some serious issues with my middle one. I'm just happy if I get to sleep at night right now. But I have the day off today, so I might try to post a few mani pictures, although I've hardly done my nails lately. 

I bought 3 Femme Fatales last week, but other than that, nothing. I quite like a few of the upcoming Glams. I've not really looked at PPU because I'm pretty sure I won't be ordering anymore. I'll get some EdMs and PfDs on Black Friday, but I don't think there's anything else I want.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> These are nice, especially the Lilypad. I'm pretty sure I have it myself.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around. I'm very tired after work and have also been dealing with some serious issues with my middle one. I'm just happy if I get to sleep at night right now. But I have the day off today, so I might try to post a few mani pictures, although I've hardly done my nails lately.
> 
> I bought 3 Femme Fatales last week, but other than that, nothing. I quite like a few of the upcoming Glams. I've not really looked at PPU because I'm pretty sure I won't be ordering anymore. I'll get some EdMs and PfDs on Black Friday, but I don't think there's anything else I want.


Hi Anita, sorry to hear things are not picking up for you - hope middle child is OK xxx
A day off - woo!  Enjoy!  
I've not really been shopping recently either, though I did buy some Nailed Its via RC.  I'm undecided on the Glams but will not be buying anyway.  Might splash out if there's a good BF sale, but otherwise still trying to live within my means!  
BUT I really want at least two of the next PPU.  Once I see how many there are going to be I'm buying, I'll check out the shipping costs - and if they're too high to the UK, I might start my BF Stackry a bit early - PPU is a preorder, so will be at least 2-3 weeks before they arrive.  
We'll see!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, sorry to hear things are not picking up for you - hope middle child is OK xxx
> A day off - woo!  Enjoy!
> I've not really been shopping recently either, though I did buy some Nailed Its via RC.  I'm undecided on the Glams but will not be buying anyway.  Might splash out if there's a good BF sale, but otherwise still trying to live within my means!
> BUT I really want at least two of the next PPU.  Once I see how many there are going to be I'm buying, I'll check out the shipping costs - and if they're too high to the UK, I might start my BF Stackry a bit early - PPU is a preorder, so will be at least 2-3 weeks before they arrive.
> We'll see!


Thank you. They're not really okay to be honest, having some mental health issues, also ran off 3 times in the past 2 weeks, including one night when they stayed out until 5 am. I'm just so worried and scared all the time. So trying to manage full time work with that going on has been really tough. I also wasn't feeling great for a week or so, that didn't help.

That's good point about PPU, will have a look and see if it's worth sending it to Stackry.

Here are my latest manis, I've only worn 5 polishes so far this month. First is Emily de Molly Midlife Crisis. Cool and shifty.










Next is Powder Perfect Rainbow Dragon. The pictures are not great as it was a rainy day, so didn't go out for lunch. It also wasn't that amazing.







This is Glam Polish Bad Moon Rising, one of my newest Glams. I liked this a lot.







Next is Femme Fatale Delightful Dreams. Very soft and pretty, I liked this a lot too.


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 21, 2022)

Finally my current mani, Pahlish Bend the Light. This is really nice.







Just for fun with flash, you can see how amazing my bag looks (in the corner)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thank you. They're not really okay to be honest, having some mental health issues, also ran off 3 times in the past 2 weeks, including one night when they stayed out until 5 am. I'm just so worried and scared all the time. So trying to manage full time work with that going on has been really tough. I also wasn't feeling great for a week or so, that didn't help.
> 
> That's good point about PPU, will have a look and see if it's worth sending it to Stackry.
> 
> ...


Oh you poor thing, that sounds horrible, I hope that there is some help available x
Love your manis - especially the last FF.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 21, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Finally my current mani, Pahlish Bend the Light. This is really nice.
> 
> View attachment 70811
> 
> ...


This is lovely too!


----------



## Anitacska (Oct 29, 2022)

I bought 4 Glams in the end, all from the Endless collection. I was torn on 2, but had a "fuck it" moment, so bought them anyway. Did you not order in the end?

Just got my gas and electricity bill and my payments are going up again from December. Fun. Also annoyingly the HMRC sent the company the wrong tax code, so they deducted £211 tax from my recent salary when I shouldn't be paying any yet since I've not earned enough to reach the threshold. Yay.

Was working from home all week as it's half term which was nice, saved a lot of time and also petrol and parking costs. I work from home on Mondays and Tuesdays every week, so I'm next in the office on Wednesday. My colleague has 2 weeks off and I was dreading it, but this week went really well. Next week is month end, so that'll be more interesting, but hopefully not too bad.

Treated myself to a couple of perfumes that I'd been wanting for a while too.Probably shouldn't have, but hey, I'm now finally not in debt!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Oct 31, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I bought 4 Glams in the end, all from the Endless collection. I was torn on 2, but had a "fuck it" moment, so bought them anyway. Did you not order in the end?
> 
> Just got my gas and electricity bill and my payments are going up again from December. Fun. Also annoyingly the HMRC sent the company the wrong tax code, so they deducted £211 tax from my recent salary when I shouldn't be paying any yet since I've not earned enough to reach the threshold. Yay.
> 
> ...


Hi Anita!  No I didn't order this time, which ones did you go for?
Bills are very scary at the moment ;(  How annoying re tax, but it does happen all the time, you should get it back, not sure how long though.
WFH is good, glad it saved you both money and sleep!  Hope month end went well!
Congrats on being debt free!
I did buy some Wildflowers and I'm probably going to buy some GlLs tonight.  
I don't want much from PPU though, I feel I need the Nailed It and Wildflower, kind of like the Patty Lopes and seriously tempted by the DRK DIY Lab kit though.  Also not buying FTLOP.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 3, 2022)

Weirdly, the DRK lab I wanted from PPU seems to have jumped in price from $50 to $66   Not sure if I'll bother now.  And I've gone off the Patty Lopes.  Shame I want the Wildflower soooo much!  Because nice as the Nailed It is, it's hardly unique and something I could live without if it was the only item on my wishlist.
Had a look at HHC, nothing I feel I need there.
But Phoenix just brought out a new collection, several of them I really want.
Haven't ordered those GLLs yet, holding off until later so they arrive as late as possible to go with any Black Friday orders...  hoping she doesn't take them down early (she said she would if too many orders).


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 3, 2022)

I've been really busy with work, it's really hard without my colleague having to do all the month end stuff on my own. I've not even been there for 2 months!

I've had a look at PPU and like a few, but don't know yet if I'll buy. I especially like the Cadillacquer. I won't have time to buy when they launch, so will have to see what's left and how much shipping is. Or think about whether I want to send to Stackry. 

I like a few from HHC, I really want the Girly Bits in particular. Probably easier to buy through the UK group buy though. 

I also don't want the FTLOP box.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 3, 2022)

Eek, it must have been a bit daunting to deal with month end on your own so soon.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 4, 2022)

Well I just managed to check out my PPU order.  It took an hour!  Logged in, checked out with Paypal.  Got a notice on the site there was a problem with my payment method.  Tried again.  Wouldn't unlock.  Tried to put some random numbers in to pay by CC instead, hoping that would unlock the Paypal option when it failed.  It didn't.  Phoned my CC company to find out how much it would cost me to pay with that.  Took ages.  Got the quote.  Tried Paypal again, still locked.  Decided to go with the real CC.  Wouldn't take that either.  Thought I'd try another browser.  Had to change password to do that.  It didn't help, still locked.  Set up a new PPU account using my work email.  Logged out, logged in with new account.  Still locked.  Tried their chat bot, got no response.  Wondered if there was a Paypal issue, so went and checked out my RC Phoenix order to test it (needed to go in today anyway).  It worked fine.  Tried PPU again, this time it looked OK but had defaulted to my UK address for some reason.  Had to log in to Paypal 4 times in total, but it finally went through!
Flat rate shipping to UK would have been $17.30 - not worth it, bet there will also be customs to pay.
Just got the polishes, the lab ended up at $59, I was struggling to justify it at $50, so skipped it.
These two polishes had better be amazing, that was just a nightmare


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Well I just managed to check out my PPU order.  It took an hour!  Logged in, checked out with Paypal.  Got a notice on the site there was a problem with my payment method.  Tried again.  Wouldn't unlock.  Tried to put some random numbers in to pay by CC instead, hoping that would unlock the Paypal option when it failed.  It didn't.  Phoned my CC company to find out how much it would cost me to pay with that.  Took ages.  Got the quote.  Tried Paypal again, still locked.  Decided to go with the real CC.  Wouldn't take that either.  Thought I'd try another browser.  Had to change password to do that.  It didn't help, still locked.  Set up a new PPU account using my work email.  Logged out, logged in with new account.  Still locked.  Tried their chat bot, got no response.  Wondered if there was a Paypal issue, so went and checked out my RC Phoenix order to test it (needed to go in today anyway).  It worked fine.  Tried PPU again, this time it looked OK but had defaulted to my UK address for some reason.  Had to log in to Paypal 4 times in total, but it finally went through!
> Flat rate shipping to UK would have been $17.30 - not worth it, bet there will also be customs to pay.
> Just got the polishes, the lab ended up at $59, I was struggling to justify it at $50, so skipped it.
> These two polishes had better be amazing, that was just a nightmare


Wow, what an ordeal! Which polishes did you get? I haven't ordered yet, was mad busy at work today. But the week went okay in the end and I finished everyhing I was supposed to do, so I'm pretty chuffed with myself. Knackered though.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 4, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, what an ordeal! Which polishes did you get? I haven't ordered yet, was mad busy at work today. But the week went okay in the end and I finished everyhing I was supposed to do, so I'm pretty chuffed with myself. Knackered though.


I'm so pleased you managed this OK!  It will get better from here.
I got the Nailed It and Wildflower ones only, so they better be good after all that.  
I'm going to try for the Sparkle & Shine advent calendar tonight, I was very sad I missed it last year, so keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 4, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm so pleased you managed this OK!  It will get better from here.
> I got the Nailed It and Wildflower ones only, so they better be good after all that.
> I'm going to try for the Sparkle & Shine advent calendar tonight, I was very sad I missed it last year, so keep your fingers crossed for me.


Thanks. I'm sure it will, the trouble was that my colleague was off for 2 weeks. She only does mornings, but gets things done really quickly, so with her around, next month end should be a breeze. Also she can help me whereas my boss doesn't do the daily stuff, so isn't always able to help. I left plenty of things for her to check and sort out. 

I checked PPU and the shipping is the same for 6 polishes (although I'm crossing the Nailed It off my list since you got it), and 20% tax is added by them, so there shouldn't be anything extra to pay. But that's still $36 vs $5.50 (and the Stackry fees and shipping of course). If I wasn't planning on using Stackry for BF, I'd still consider sending them here. 

Good luck with the advent calendar!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 4, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. I'm sure it will, the trouble was that my colleague was off for 2 weeks. She only does mornings, but gets things done really quickly, so with her around, next month end should be a breeze. Also she can help me whereas my boss doesn't do the daily stuff, so isn't always able to help. I left plenty of things for her to check and sort out.
> 
> I checked PPU and the shipping is the same for 6 polishes (although I'm crossing the Nailed It off my list since you got it), and 20% tax is added by them, so there shouldn't be anything extra to pay. But that's still $36 vs $5.50 (and the Stackry fees and shipping of course). If I wasn't planning on using Stackry for BF, I'd still consider sending them here.
> 
> Good luck with the advent calendar!


Thanks!  Good to know re shipping to the UK, I guess if I'm buying a few it's not too bad...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 4, 2022)

Advent calendar was a bust 
Added to cart, checked out immediately, all the faff of verifying paypal with a code, it was gone.
Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Advent calendar was a bust
> Added to cart, checked out immediately, all the faff of verifying paypal with a code, it was gone.
> Oh well, I'll live.


Oh sorry you missed out. 

I ordered from PPU, ended up getting 6, swapped out the Penelope Luz and added the Lemming and Ard As Nails. Wasn't sure about the KBShimmer, but got it anyway.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 5, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh sorry you missed out.
> 
> I ordered from PPU, ended up getting 6, swapped out the Penelope Luz and added the Lemming and Ard As Nails. Wasn't sure about the KBShimmer, but got it anyway.


Thanks, it's worse than an EP launch trying to get one of those...  
Oo, nice!  I liked the KBShimmer!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 5, 2022)

Here are my latest manis. I really haven't worn polish much (my nails are naked right now), so not many to show. Not even sure why I'm still buying polishes. Ah well.

First is Enchanted Polish October 2015 topped with Different Dimension Drops of Jupiter on the accents. I promptly regretted the DD as the blooming star glitters started sticking up and getting caught on things. I like the look of those, but hate them on my nails, they never lie flat!







Next is Starrily Indigo Child. This was nice.







This is Glam Polish Let Them Eat Cake. This was quite nice. I took the second picture a day later, so apologies for the chipping. 







Next is Picture Polish Tink. This is such a pretty one. Unfortunately I missed the sunshine, was too busy with work. 







Finally this is Emily de Molly I Forbid It! Again, apologies for the pictures and the chipping, I didn't get around to take pictures outside in the daylight. (I sound like a broken record!)


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 16, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here are my latest manis. I really haven't worn polish much (my nails are naked right now), so not many to show. Not even sure why I'm still buying polishes. Ah well.
> 
> First is Enchanted Polish October 2015 topped with Different Dimension Drops of Jupiter on the accents. I promptly regretted the DD as the blooming star glitters started sticking up and getting caught on things. I like the look of those, but hate them on my nails, they never lie flat!
> 
> ...


Hey Anita, sorry I've been AWOL - family were down for a while and both jobs have been very busy since I last was here.  lovely to see your manis!  I do love a star glitter, but I know they can be troublesome.  It looks really cute though!  And Tink is stunning, definitely my favourite of these ones.  I hope my "holiday" has given you time to feel more positive x  I have several lots of mani pics in my camera, but never time to upload, edit and post ;(  I hope to do it soon though!  On the plus side, I haven't been spending money on polish recently, I blew it all on socialising with my brother.  Not long till BF though.  Not sure how Glam will work this year with the UK stuff.  I'm not overly keen on the new collection coming out soon though.  Take care xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 16, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hey Anita, sorry I've been AWOL - family were down for a while and both jobs have been very busy since I last was here.  lovely to see your manis!  I do love a star glitter, but I know they can be troublesome.  It looks really cute though!  And Tink is stunning, definitely my favourite of these ones.  I hope my "holiday" has given you time to feel more positive x  I have several lots of mani pics in my camera, but never time to upload, edit and post ;(  I hope to do it soon though!  On the plus side, I haven't been spending money on polish recently, I blew it all on socialising with my brother.  Not long till BF though.  Not sure how Glam will work this year with the UK stuff.  I'm not overly keen on the new collection coming out soon though.  Take care xxx



Thanks. We have good(ish) days and bad days, but at least they haven't run off since I last wrote, so that's good. Work has been less busy, it's just the usual daily stuff at the moment and my colleague is around, so it's much easier. 

Nice that you spent some fun time with your brother. I wish my sister visited us, but she can't be bothered. She last came for our wedding in 1999. 

I bought 4 polishes from HHC and sent them to Stackry. I'm not really sure about the new Glams, haven't seen that many swatches yet either. I saw that the PfD BF sale starts at 2 am our time, I definitely won't be ordering in the middle of the night, so hoping stuff won't sell out. Or I might order from Harlow, I think they still ship to the UK. Do you know about their BF sale? I think EdM will be middle of the night too unfortunately. Ah, the joys of work! I finally have money, but can't stay up in the night to buy stuff! (I do like my job and colleagues though, so it's okay.)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2022)

Anne, have you ordered from Alchemy Lacquers lately? I quite like the look of their new collection and considering buying from them. They deliver to the UK and will have a $7 off shipping code for BF. Do you know how much is shipping and if they mark down packages? Or shall I just send them to Stackry?

Anyway, my last PPU UK order arrived last weekend, they are both very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 19, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. We have good(ish) days and bad days, but at least they haven't run off since I last wrote, so that's good. Work has been less busy, it's just the usual daily stuff at the moment and my colleague is around, so it's much easier.
> 
> Nice that you spent some fun time with your brother. I wish my sister visited us, but she can't be bothered. She last came for our wedding in 1999.
> 
> I bought 4 polishes from HHC and sent them to Stackry. I'm not really sure about the new Glams, haven't seen that many swatches yet either. I saw that the PfD BF sale starts at 2 am our time, I definitely won't be ordering in the middle of the night, so hoping stuff won't sell out. Or I might order from Harlow, I think they still ship to the UK. Do you know about their BF sale? I think EdM will be middle of the night too unfortunately. Ah, the joys of work! I finally have money, but can't stay up in the night to buy stuff! (I do like my job and colleagues though, so it's okay.)


Not running off is a good start xxx
I did enjoy my brother's visit - we did stuff every single day for a week, and it's the first socialising I've done since pandemic, so it was a bit stressful but also enjoyable.  I've been glad to get back to normal as well though, I thought all the mixing might have made me a bit less Covid-stressed, but it hasn't 
I'm not taken with the new Glams at all, and I don't think I have anything on my wishlist either - lots of polishes I like but nothing I feel I need, but there are doorbuster mysteries etc and maybe a chunky discount on some older shades might tempt me, it certainly did last year!  
I've switched my in-office days around so I can do 3 x 2am launches on consecutive days!  I was concerned I'd never get up for work the following morning if I was travelling (7am rising, as opposed to 8.30 when I work from home).  I am currently looking at PfD 2am Thursday (and it is an enormous basket I've put together, which was a bit of a surprise!); Garden Path at 2am Friday; Nailed It at 10pm Friday; and Great Lakes at 2am Saturday.  GLL have small batches releasing which I would like to get, but I doubt if I'll be fast enough - they seem to be about 50 at most in each batch (her last PPU polish sold out with a cap of 1150!!!) and the annoying 2-step verification slows checkout down way too much.  I have a plan (she's offered to combine orders so this would work if it was fast enough!) - my fave small batch, do a single item checkout with card instead of Paypal, preferably with the long number copied and ready to paste...  If I get it, yay, she will refund postage so I don't need to stop to enter the code.  Next, back for the other small batches I would like, try to check those out, if they're not already gone, use the same method again.  Finally, go back and order the non-limited new polishes, remember to use the free shipping code, and I should be able to get everything i want from that.  But TBH, I think I won't even get the first one, never mind the others, and the 2am thing will have been a waste of time because the main collection will be available the next day anyway.  At least it's the weekend for that one!
Garden Path and Nailed It won't be huge orders, and if I got everything I want from GLL it would be 9 polishes.  They're all going to Stackry.
Alchemy are brilliant for Black Friday - I've never been charged customs from them, and the deals are generally awesome, so go for it!  The new collection is very pretty.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 19, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Anne, have you ordered from Alchemy Lacquers lately? I quite like the look of their new collection and considering buying from them. They deliver to the UK and will have a $7 off shipping code for BF. Do you know how much is shipping and if they mark down packages? Or shall I just send them to Stackry?
> 
> Anyway, my last PPU UK order arrived last weekend, they are both very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 70847


These are really pretty!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 19, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Not running off is a good start xxx
> I did enjoy my brother's visit - we did stuff every single day for a week, and it's the first socialising I've done since pandemic, so it was a bit stressful but also enjoyable.  I've been glad to get back to normal as well though, I thought all the mixing might have made me a bit less Covid-stressed, but it hasn't
> I'm not taken with the new Glams at all, and I don't think I have anything on my wishlist either - lots of polishes I like but nothing I feel I need, but there are doorbuster mysteries etc and maybe a chunky discount on some older shades might tempt me, it certainly did last year!
> I've switched my in-office days around so I can do 3 x 2am launches on consecutive days!  I was concerned I'd never get up for work the following morning if I was travelling (7am rising, as opposed to 8.30 when I work from home).  I am currently looking at PfD 2am Thursday (and it is an enormous basket I've put together, which was a bit of a surprise!); Garden Path at 2am Friday; Nailed It at 10pm Friday; and Great Lakes at 2am Saturday.  GLL have small batches releasing which I would like to get, but I doubt if I'll be fast enough - they seem to be about 50 at most in each batch (her last PPU polish sold out with a cap of 1150!!!) and the annoying 2-step verification slows checkout down way too much.  I have a plan (she's offered to combine orders so this would work if it was fast enough!) - my fave small batch, do a single item checkout with card instead of Paypal, preferably with the long number copied and ready to paste...  If I get it, yay, she will refund postage so I don't need to stop to enter the code.  Next, back for the other small batches I would like, try to check those out, if they're not already gone, use the same method again.  Finally, go back and order the non-limited new polishes, remember to use the free shipping code, and I should be able to get everything i want from that.  But TBH, I think I won't even get the first one, never mind the others, and the 2am thing will have been a waste of time because the main collection will be available the next day anyway.  At least it's the weekend for that one!
> ...


Wow, you sound really organised! There's no point in me moving my work from home days because I have to be up early anyway to take my youngest to the station at 7.45. My only late start is on Tuesdays because he doesn't have to go in until 11.40, so I can get up a bit later (but usually by 7.45 because I have to take Max to the park before work. He now stays with us on Mondays and Tuesdays since I'm home, which is nice, but kinda messes up my Tuesday mornings.)

Just be careful if you pay with your card instead of Paypal because you might get charged exchange fee by your card company. This happened to me when I booked flights and hotels for my middle one and for some reason had to pay in euros, so got charged a fee on top. 

Thanks for letting me know about Alchemy. I'll see what their international shippign rate is, it might be better if I send them to Stackry since I'll have a box open anyway. I'll try not to buy too much stuff as I've spent quite a lot lately. It seems if I have a bit more money, I want to spend it all! I really should be saving as well!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 19, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Wow, you sound really organised! There's no point in me moving my work from home days because I have to be up early anyway to take my youngest to the station at 7.45. My only late start is on Tuesdays because he doesn't have to go in until 11.40, so I can get up a bit later (but usually by 7.45 because I have to take Max to the park before work. He now stays with us on Mondays and Tuesdays since I'm home, which is nice, but kinda messes up my Tuesday mornings.)
> 
> Just be careful if you pay with your card instead of Paypal because you might get charged exchange fee by your card company. This happened to me when I booked flights and hotels for my middle one and for some reason had to pay in euros, so got charged a fee on top.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about Alchemy. I'll see what their international shippign rate is, it might be better if I send them to Stackry since I'll have a box open anyway. I'll try not to buy too much stuff as I've spent quite a lot lately. It seems if I have a bit more money, I want to spend it all! I really should be saving as well!


I'm trying to be!  
Shame about your early starts, no wonder you're knackered.  And I'm glad to hear Max is doing OK.
Thanks for the warning, I rang my cc and asked about the fees, it's 1.25%, so not too bad - Paypal charge it too, they just hide it by manipulating the exchange rate, so it's worth it to me if I get what I'm after!
So you made me look at Alchemy and there are a couple I'd like to pick up, so I might end up adding them to my list as well.
I have saved a bit by cutting back, eBay sales and second job - I don't want to spend it all on polish, but Black Friday is one event I always planned to spend a bit of my savings on.  I couldn't do this regularly but it comes but once a year!  I thought I'd be doing Wildflower as well, but she doesn't seem to be playing this year - it was one of my bigger splurges last year.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 20, 2022)

Manis!




First up is Silenzio Bruno by Vanessa Molina - loved this, especially the huge flakies!




Kathleen & Co - Festival Light.  This was stunning.




M&N Polish The Silent - this was a magnetic, but I tried the method where you rest your finger on the magnet while painting it (for the first time) - not sure if it's not a good magnetic polish, if the method didn't work with my magnet or if I just did a rubbish job, but the effect was completely invisible.  Still nice without it though.  I'm going to try more of my magnetics soon, I seem to have quite a few and I need to find out if I've got the knack for it before I buy more!





Illyrian - Estrella.  This is quite the chameleon!  I expected a grey flakie when I bought it, it was more of a purple flakie in the bottle.  Then in my low lighting when I was applying it, it was back to grey again, with a very prominent green to orange shifting shimmer plus flakies.  Then in my halogens in the other room - holo flakie sparkle bomb with coloured flakies in a taupe base!  In indirect daytime light, it's more purple with beautiful shifting flakes and a strong pink shimmer.  Much more interesting than I expected when I bought it!  

I keep breaking nails though, sorry about the weird shapes it's throwing up.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 20, 2022)

Missed the outdoor pic of Estrella:


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2022)

I woke up at 2 am, ordered from PfD (got everything I wanted) and EdM (missed out on one polish, her sale started at 1 am). Did you get everything you wanted?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Manis!
> View attachment 70848
> View attachment 70849
> View attachment 70850
> ...



These are very nice, especially the Kathleen & co and the Illyrian. Sorry to hear about the breakages. I've pretty much given up on my nails, just keep them short.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I woke up at 2 am, ordered from PfD (got everything I wanted) and EdM (missed out on one polish, her sale started at 1 am). Did you get everything you wanted?


I stayed up (eyes propped open with matchsticks as I'd done two days in the office!), jumped in at launch and got all I wanted.  Hoping I was early enough for the free polish!  I got a load of the year's previous releases, the only "new" things I added were one mystery bag and Howlite.  I generally don't go for the newest release on BF, keep those for next year with a bigger saving!  I was pleased with my order, but it didn't feel like the normal massive bargain with the exchange rate as it is.  I hope I don't get things I already own in the mystery bag, I have two of the ones she listed as possibles (both PPU ones, so hopefully the risk is just one dupe).  I had a look at all the options, some appealed much more than others, I hate these lotteries!  But I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works out.  I probably should have skipped it but I didn't!  
Tonight is Garden Path, and this time there isn't much I want again.  The only BF deals are some small batches, of which I'd quite like to get 4, discounted bundles (none of which I want), free polish with purchase (which will be an old one, overpour or proto, not a specific release for BF) and free US shipping with a $50 order - I'll add one normal full price polish to the basket if I get the four I want so I can get the shipping.  But the numbers on the small batches are very low, so I may get nothing at all if I miss those.  She's not even releasing a new collection this time, and the small batches are not especially cheap.  I got a decent order this time last year, with their Christmas collection, free gift with purchase of an LE polish and cheap doorbuster polishes, this year's event is not that exciting at all.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I stayed up (eyes propped open with matchsticks as I'd done two days in the office!), jumped in at launch and got all I wanted.  Hoping I was early enough for the free polish!  I got a load of the year's previous releases, the only "new" things I added were one mystery bag and Howlite.  I generally don't go for the newest release on BF, keep those for next year with a bigger saving!  I was pleased with my order, but it didn't feel like the normal massive bargain with the exchange rate as it is.  I hope I don't get things I already own in the mystery bag, I have two of the ones she listed as possibles (both PPU ones, so hopefully the risk is just one dupe).  I had a look at all the options, some appealed much more than others, I hate these lotteries!  But I'm keeping my fingers crossed it works out.  I probably should have skipped it but I didn't!
> Tonight is Garden Path, and this time there isn't much I want again.  The only BF deals are some small batches, of which I'd quite like to get 4, discounted bundles (none of which I want), free polish with purchase (which will be an old one, overpour or proto, not a specific release for BF) and free US shipping with a $50 order - I'll add one normal full price polish to the basket if I get the four I want so I can get the shipping.  But the numbers on the small batches are very low, so I may get nothing at all if I miss those.  She's not even releasing a new collection this time, and the small batches are not especially cheap.  I got a decent order this time last year, with their Christmas collection, free gift with purchase of an LE polish and cheap doorbuster polishes, this year's event is not that exciting at all.



I didn't order much from either, got 10 from PfD and 9 from EdM. Polishes are beginning to look more and more similar nowadays. I considered Howlite, but didn't get it in the end, perhaps I can get a decant from you? Let me know what you get in your mystery bags please. She said the free polish ran out at 3.10 am, so we should be good. 

I'm only buying from Alchemy now (maybe), that's not until Friday night. My middle one is going to a concert tonight, so it'll be a late night for me, so I don't expect to be able to wait up tomorrow night. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't order much from either, got 10 from PfD and 9 from EdM. Polishes are beginning to look more and more similar nowadays. I considered Howlite, but didn't get it in the end, perhaps I can get a decant from you? Let me know what you get in your mystery bags please. She said the free polish ran out at 3.10 am, so we should be good.
> 
> I'm only buying from Alchemy now (maybe), that's not until Friday night. My middle one is going to a concert tonight, so it'll be a late night for me, so I don't expect to be able to wait up tomorrow night. I'll see how it goes.


I got 11 "normal" polishes, Howlite, Mystery bag (1 x 3 polishes) and a backup of Snow, since I was ordering anyway and I've used it a few times already. (and the freebie, thanks for the update on that, I was long gone by then, so yay!)   In the past I've struggled to narrow down my basket to 20 polishes, not this year.  I don't know if it's that she's brought out a fair few I'm not interested in or if she's just released fewer polishes overall, or even that older collections get discontinued more quickly these days.  A couple of years ago I ditched a few that I wanted to keep it down to 20 (because of international shipping costs) and they never came back afterwards.  
I don't see me buying vast numbers from any of the BF sales though, the GPLs - it'll be 5, the GLLs, I'm looking at 9 (and both only if I get lucky), Nailed It won't have that many either.  I've been toying with picking up some ILNP multichromes as well though.  I haven't bought any for years, so I'm missing a few.  I don't think I'll get Alchemy after all.
We'll see how it goes. I'm definitely focused on fewer brands these days.  
And I forgot about Glam!  I'm not sure if I'll buy from them yet.  There are a lot of mysteries, no limit this year, but she's been very focused on glitters in recent collections so I worry I won't like them, since none of the recent releases have tempted me.  I'll see how I feel (tonight? I think)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2022)

The Glam sale is on now!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 24, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> The Glam sale is on now!


Thanks hun!  I had a look, I don't think I'm going to buy anything.  There are a couple of older colours I like, and all those mysteries of course, but somehow it's just not pulling me in.  I'd rather buy something else this year.  The cheap sale polishes are not to my taste at all, and I worry that the mysteries will be the same.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 24, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks hun!  I had a look, I don't think I'm going to buy anything.  There are a couple of older colours I like, and all those mysteries of course, but somehow it's just not pulling me in.  I'd rather buy something else this year.  The cheap sale polishes are not to my taste at all, and I worry that the mysteries will be the same.


You're welcome. I'm not ordering either. I quite like a few from the new collection, but they're not unique. I don't want to get mysteries, I have far too many polishes to bother with that sort of thing now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2022)

I just had a mad splurge at Paint It Pretty...


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 25, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I got 11 "normal" polishes, Howlite, Mystery bag (1 x 3 polishes) and a backup of Snow, since I was ordering anyway and I've used it a few times already. (and the freebie, thanks for the update on that, I was long gone by then, so yay!)   In the past I've struggled to narrow down my basket to 20 polishes, not this year.  I don't know if it's that she's brought out a fair few I'm not interested in or if she's just released fewer polishes overall, or even that older collections get discontinued more quickly these days.  A couple of years ago I ditched a few that I wanted to keep it down to 20 (because of international shipping costs) and they never came back afterwards.
> I don't see me buying vast numbers from any of the BF sales though, the GPLs - it'll be 5, the GLLs, I'm looking at 9 (and both only if I get lucky), Nailed It won't have that many either.  I've been toying with picking up some ILNP multichromes as well though.  I haven't bought any for years, so I'm missing a few.  I don't think I'll get Alchemy after all.
> We'll see how it goes. I'm definitely focused on fewer brands these days.
> And I forgot about Glam!  I'm not sure if I'll buy from them yet.  There are a lot of mysteries, no limit this year, but she's been very focused on glitters in recent collections so I worry I won't like them, since none of the recent releases have tempted me.  I'll see how I feel (tonight? I think)


I didn't realise that the Alchemy sale started last night, but in the end I decided not to buy anyway. I'm not that interested in the polishes after all.

You had me thinking about ILNP, I haven't bought in 2 years and her polishes are still so cheap compared to others, I think I'll put in an order tonight. 

Did you manage to buy from the other brands you were planning?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 25, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I didn't realise that the Alchemy sale started last night, but in the end I decided not to buy anyway. I'm not that interested in the polishes after all.
> 
> You had me thinking about ILNP, I haven't bought in 2 years and her polishes are still so cheap compared to others, I think I'll put in an order tonight.
> 
> Did you manage to buy from the other brands you were planning?


So far I've got everything I've been after.  Tonight the last two are Nailed It and GLL, we'll see if they go so well!  I think I'm going to skip ILNP since I bought 13 polishes from PIP earlier.  I'm also looking at a couple of Pahlishes  (I literally have 3 polishes in my basket, not sure if I'll get them though - too few for free gift or free shipping).
Shame about Alchemy, there were a couple I fancied but I can't buy everything and they were way down the pecking order.
I remember how pleased you were with your ILNP order last time, you had points and discounts stacked with them and it was a great deal!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So far I've got everything I've been after.  Tonight the last two are Nailed It and GLL, we'll see if they go so well!  I think I'm going to skip ILNP since I bought 13 polishes from PIP earlier.  I'm also looking at a couple of Pahlishes  (I literally have 3 polishes in my basket, not sure if I'll get them though - too few for free gift or free shipping).
> Shame about Alchemy, there were a couple I fancied but I can't buy everything and they were way down the pecking order.
> I remember how pleased you were with your ILNP order last time, you had points and discounts stacked with them and it was a great deal!


Yeah, ILNP has a really great sale at BF. I ended up ordering 10 polishes, it was $10, then got 25% off plus $8.75 for the points. $66.25 for 10 polishes is pretty much unbeatable. I don't like most of their new polishes nowadays, so didn't haul big, but I'm happy with these. They've shipped already!

I've also got the shipping confirmation from EdM and PPU. Since the PPU sale is early this month (2nd Dec is Friday), I think I'll be able to squeeze another order in before I have to empty the box. I haven't looked properly, but there have been a few that caught my eyes. 

I forgot to say I also bought 2 basecoats from Escentual, they were half price. They're like the Nailtiques 2 basecoat, for soft, peeling nails. Nailtiques didn't really work for me last time I bought them, and you can only get them directly from the US nowadays, so couldn't be bothered. I've been using OPI Nail Envy and it's almost empty, plus not that great either, so I thought I'd try these.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2022)

Oh dear, this is getting out of hand now, lol. I just bought 9 polishes from Cupcake. 30% off and free shipping, so not a bad deal. 

Just looked at the Pahlish sale too, I like about 5 polishes and I LOVE the $100+ freebie. I was wondering if you wanted to order together, but I have a feeling we probably want the same polishes. Dressing for Revenge and Reveillon would be my guesses from your list. I also like Lavender Mint, Wildest Dreams, I Wish to Be Entertained and Cinamoroll. That said, most of these are probably quite similar to other polishes I have.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 26, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear, this is getting out of hand now, lol. I just bought 9 polishes from Cupcake. 30% off and free shipping, so not a bad deal.
> 
> Just looked at the Pahlish sale too, I like about 5 polishes and I LOVE the $100+ freebie. I was wondering if you wanted to order together, but I have a feeling we probably want the same polishes. Dressing for Revenge and Reveillon would be my guesses from your list. I also like Lavender Mint, Wildest Dreams, I Wish to Be Entertained and Cinamoroll. That said, most of these are probably quite similar to other polishes I have.


Oh bugger, I just checked out the Pahlishes about an hour ago   Only overlap is Dressing fo Revenge.  I also got Bejewelled and Pere Noel.  Reveillon was in my basket but I took it out.  I'd have gone for sharing the order if I'd heard before I ordered.
Congrats on a good Cupcake deal though.  
I missed out on a couple of the GLLs, that's why I decided to go for the Pahlishes.
I think I'm done now!  I was tempted by Cuticula and Kathleen & Co, but so far I've resisted.


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 26, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Oh bugger, I just checked out the Pahlishes about an hour ago   Only overlap is Dressing fo Revenge.  I also got Bejewelled and Pere Noel.  Reveillon was in my basket but I took it out.  I'd have gone for sharing the order if I'd heard before I ordered.
> Congrats on a good Cupcake deal though.
> I missed out on a couple of the GLLs, that's why I decided to go for the Pahlishes.
> I think I'm done now!  I was tempted by Cuticula and Kathleen & Co, but so far I've resisted.


That's okay! Put me down for a decant for Dressing for Revenge please. The rest I'm not that bothered about. Saves me money not to order anyway, I've spent plenty already.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm really undecided about PPU this month.  There is one polish I really want but it seems way expensive to buy it alone.  There are a couple of others from brands that I haven't tried that are quite nice but I would only be buying to make the postage/consolidation worthwhile, which is a bit silly considering all the stuff I bought last week!  I'm just not feeling most of my normal brands' polishes this month.  Am I alone in being uninspired by this month's offerings?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I'm really undecided about PPU this month.  There is one polish I really want but it seems way expensive to buy it alone.  There are a couple of others from brands that I haven't tried that are quite nice but I would only be buying to make the postage/consolidation worthwhile, which is a bit silly considering all the stuff I bought last week!  I'm just not feeling most of my normal brands' polishes this month.  Am I alone in being uninspired by this month's offerings?


I actually like quite a few, but not sure how many I'll buy. Which one are you after?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I actually like quite a few, but not sure how many I'll buy. Which one are you after?


The Great Lakes one, I love it!  Which ones have caught your eye?


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 28, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> The Great Lakes one, I love it!  Which ones have caught your eye?


There are a few, but I like the Rogue, Nailed It, Phoenix, BKL and Pahlish the most.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 28, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> There are a few, but I like the Rogue, Nailed It, Phoenix, BKL and Pahlish the most.


All nice!  The BKL was on my B list!


----------



## lauren32 (Nov 29, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear, this is getting out of hand now, lol. I just bought 9 polishes from Cupcake. 30% off and free shipping, so not a bad deal.
> 
> Just looked at the Pahlish sale too, I like about 5 polishes and I LOVE the $100+ freebie. I was wondering if you wanted to order together, but I have a feeling we probably want the same polishes. Dressing for Revenge and Reveillon would be my guesses from your list. I also like Lavender Mint, Wildest Dreams, I Wish to Be Entertained and Cinamoroll. That said, most of these are probably quite similar to other polishes I have.


I love Cinamoroll!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 30, 2022)

Anyone seen the upcoming EdM toppers?  There are a few really cute ones, I'm tempted!  (But shouldn't!)


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Anyone seen the upcoming EdM toppers?  There are a few really cute ones, I'm tempted!  (But shouldn't!)


I have, but I don't like them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Nov 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh dear, this is getting out of hand now, lol. I just bought 9 polishes from Cupcake. 30% off and free shipping, so not a bad deal.
> 
> Just looked at the Pahlish sale too, I like about 5 polishes and I LOVE the $100+ freebie. I was wondering if you wanted to order together, but I have a feeling we probably want the same polishes. Dressing for Revenge and Reveillon would be my guesses from your list. I also like Lavender Mint, Wildest Dreams, I Wish to Be Entertained and Cinamoroll. That said, most of these are probably quite similar to other polishes I have.


Hey Anita, did you get Wish on a Fish by chance?  It keeps jumping into my basket on RC, and I keep removing it!


----------



## Anitacska (Nov 30, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hey Anita, did you get Wish on a Fish by chance?  It keeps jumping into my basket on RC, and I keep removing it!


I did! You can remove it permanently.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2022)

Did you do PPU in the end?  I'm still holding off, all undecided!  It seems so expensive to do one polish, but I've spent so much I don't really want to add extras just for the sake of it!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 3, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Did you do PPU in the end?  I'm still holding off, all undecided!  It seems so expensive to do one polish, but I've spent so much I don't really want to add extras just for the sake of it!


I did. I got the ones I mentioned above except for the Rogue. I figured I'd bought enough polish for now.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 3, 2022)

I made my mind up and just got the GLL.  I hate that we've lost the UK PPU.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 6, 2022)

Soooo......
Someone posted a huge haul of Glam mystery polishes on the FB group and I fell in love with a couple of them.  Sadly the UK site has taken them all down, but I ended up ordering internationally to go to Stackry.  Shipping was actually cheaper than the UK site, even with consolidation fees.  Hope they get there on time for shipping!  I got three in the end - Manic Panic, Decadence and Children of the Night.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Soooo......
> Someone posted a huge haul of Glam mystery polishes on the FB group and I fell in love with a couple of them.  Sadly the UK site has taken them all down, but I ended up ordering internationally to go to Stackry.  Shipping was actually cheaper than the UK site, even with consolidation fees.  Hope they get there on time for shipping!  I got three in the end - Manic Panic, Decadence and Children of the Night.


I saw that, but I've bought enough polishes already. Speaking of Glams though, I received my orders last week. I thought I bought more, but apparently not. 







My BF orders have all arrived at Stackry, plus my November PPU. Still waiting for HHC (and December PPU). I won't be sending the next HHC order there, they're very slow to dispatch them. I might order through the UK group buy instead if I like any of the polishes. I vaguely recall liking the Nailed It. 

On another note, I've passed my probation period. Yay! We had our Finance department Christmas lunch on Friday which was a nice way to celebrate. I've got 3 more days in the office this year, then I'm working from home until the 23rd and then on holiday until the new year. Really need it too, I've had a cold and cough for a week now and been very tired. Bleugh.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 11, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I saw that, but I've bought enough polishes already. Speaking of Glams though, I received my orders last week. I thought I bought more, but apparently not.
> 
> View attachment 70873
> 
> ...


I really like your Glams!  
Many of my BF orders are still not even dispatched.  GLL - no surprise there, Pahlish as well, plus Nailed It who have volcanoes erupting, seems to be delaying things.  Paint It Pretty have shipped but not yet arrived, I guess going from Canada is why it sat in New York for five days, but it seems to be moving again now.  Garden Path sent a shipping notice yesterday but it's still not actually with USPS yet.  And of course I'm waiting for the last PPU as well...  But I shouldn't have worried about my Glam mysteries, they've arrived already!
I've got an order on route from Hypnotic that I'm hugely stressed about - I'm hoping it's a strike issue, but it left Belgium on 2/12 and Royal Mail still says they don't have it yet.  
And I have a few items shipped by RC that are late, again I presume due to strikes.
The HHC Nailed It is very pretty!  I'm going to have to investigate the UK group buy at some point.
Congrats on passing probation!  I have two more days on campus, next Thursday and Friday, then I WFH Monday to Wednesday and they've given us the Thurs/Fri before Christmas as free holiday, so yay!  Other job will continue though...  I've been doing so many hours for that, I'm permanently exhausted.  On Thursday I was on campus, so up at 7, left at 8, buses were crap so got home at 7.00, worked other job for 3.5 hours, finished up at 11, swallowed down a bowl of soup and straight to bed, 5 hours sleep and up at 7 for another day on campus.
The money is very much needed but the hours can be killer - and you can't plan for them, you never know how many hours of work (if any) will turn up on any given day.  And they work 365 days a year, so I could end up with jobs on Xmas day.  I could ask for less work, but then I'd get less money and I like to take it while available, because sometimes I get nothing.  Oh well, the joys of self employment!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 11, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I really like your Glams!
> Many of my BF orders are still not even dispatched.  GLL - no surprise there, Pahlish as well, plus Nailed It who have volcanoes erupting, seems to be delaying things.  Paint It Pretty have shipped but not yet arrived, I guess going from Canada is why it sat in New York for five days, but it seems to be moving again now.  Garden Path sent a shipping notice yesterday but it's still not actually with USPS yet.  And of course I'm waiting for the last PPU as well...  But I shouldn't have worried about my Glam mysteries, they've arrived already!
> I've got an order on route from Hypnotic that I'm hugely stressed about - I'm hoping it's a strike issue, but it left Belgium on 2/12 and Royal Mail still says they don't have it yet.
> And I have a few items shipped by RC that are late, again I presume due to strikes.
> ...


Oh that sounds exhausting! Do you mind me asking what work it is? 

Hope you receive everything in order and in good time. I discovered last weekend that a package of mine (not polish) was left outside by the postman and some bitches stole it. I spent hours retrieving and watching my security camera footage. Then made a complaint to the Royal Mail (not heard back!) and reported to the police. I found out through the local Facebook group that one of the women is really notorious and hated locally, I have names for both of them and one's address, but whether the police will do anything about it, I don't know. It's only £15 and I got it back from Paypal. I wasn't going to ask for a refund, but the seller completely ignored me when I asked them if they could help with claiming from the RM, so decided that they can deal with their loss if they're going to be such arseholes about it. I now have a note taped to my front door about not leaving packages outside. Stupid postman.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 11, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Oh that sounds exhausting! Do you mind me asking what work it is?
> 
> Hope you receive everything in order and in good time. I discovered last weekend that a package of mine (not polish) was left outside by the postman and some bitches stole it. I spent hours retrieving and watching my security camera footage. Then made a complaint to the Royal Mail (not heard back!) and reported to the police. I found out through the local Facebook group that one of the women is really notorious and hated locally, I have names for both of them and one's address, but whether the police will do anything about it, I don't know. It's only £15 and I got it back from Paypal. I wasn't going to ask for a refund, but the seller completely ignored me when I asked them if they could help with claiming from the RM, so decided that they can deal with their loss if they're going to be such arseholes about it. I now have a note taped to my front door about not leaving packages outside. Stupid postman.


Hey Anita, not at all - it's proofreading social work reports.  Interesting, sometimes very sad.  Not too taxing though.
Thanks, I'm mostly worried about the Hypnotic order, I want my Wildflowers and BKLs!  Not replaceable if they're lost.  And the late dispatches to Stackry are not outside the quoted TATs, so nothing to stress about with those (yet).  The RC stuff isn't limited edition either so if it gets lost it's replaceable.
Oh that sounds really stressful, glad you got a refund.  I doubt the police will do anything, I've heard many tales of what they won't do, as well as horror stories about what they actually seem to enjoy doing...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 15, 2022)

Royal Mail have my Hypnotic parcel!  13 days from entry to UK, it's now moving again - I'm so relieved!  I'm not in a rush, as long as it's not lost.  
Pahlish now has a pre-shipping status, Paint It Pretty and Garden Path have arrived at Stackry and my RC order turned up too, just waiting for something from Great Lakes (who are always sloooow) and of course PPU.
Christmas gifts on the other hand...


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hey Anita, not at all - it's proofreading social work reports.  Interesting, sometimes very sad.  Not too taxing though.
> Thanks, I'm mostly worried about the Hypnotic order, I want my Wildflowers and BKLs!  Not replaceable if they're lost.  And the late dispatches to Stackry are not outside the quoted TATs, so nothing to stress about with those (yet).  The RC stuff isn't limited edition either so if it gets lost it's replaceable.
> Oh that sounds really stressful, glad you got a refund.  I doubt the police will do anything, I've heard many tales of what they won't do, as well as horror stories about what they actually seem to enjoy doing...


That sounds really interesting!

I'm working from home this week as the children are now on holiday which is really nice. Last 2 days were very quiet, I barely did anything in the afternoons, but today was quite busy. Still, only 2 more days to go and then 10 days off! Woohoo!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Royal Mail have my Hypnotic parcel!  13 days from entry to UK, it's now moving again - I'm so relieved!  I'm not in a rush, as long as it's not lost.
> Pahlish now has a pre-shipping status, Paint It Pretty and Garden Path have arrived at Stackry and my RC order turned up too, just waiting for something from Great Lakes (who are always sloooow) and of course PPU.
> Christmas gifts on the other hand...


Hope you receive everything in good time. All my stuff is now at Stackry other than this month's PPU. I don't think I'll order in January as I won't be opening a new box, but we'll see. 

Have you seen the new Glams? It's a pass for me.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That sounds really interesting!
> 
> I'm working from home this week as the children are now on holiday which is really nice. Last 2 days were very quiet, I barely did anything in the afternoons, but today was quite busy. Still, only 2 more days to go and then 10 days off! Woohoo!


It can be!  The amount of work they've been sending has been a bit much this last couple of weeks, but I'm just about keeping on top of it.  I've literally just knocked off for today.
That sounds great, my last day on campus was last Friday, and my last day of work for the University WFH was today, so yay for a long lie tomorrow!  
The other job never stops though, so I actually need to check if they expect me to work on Xmas day...  I'll try to ring them tomorrow to clarify.  I can't imagine they'll need paperwork on the dot, but you never know!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 21, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Hope you receive everything in good time. All my stuff is now at Stackry other than this month's PPU. I don't think I'll order in January as I won't be opening a new box, but we'll see.
> 
> Have you seen the new Glams? It's a pass for me.


My Hypnotics showed up completely out of the blue yesterday!  So yay for that.
I also got my RC order, and hubby's Xmas present, so I'm just waiting for my parents' gifts to us to arrive here.  I'm not holding out much hope we'll get them on time for Xmas though.
Most of my stuff is now at Stackry - just waiting for PPU, Great Lakes and...  an extra Nailed It! I bought in a destash...  It was the nicest one from the advent calendar I missed and I put up an ISO in the group.  It wasn't cheap, but I wanted it!  I watched a video of someone unboxing the calendar the other day and I'm actually glad I missed it.  There were really only 2 polishes I actually liked that much in it, and now I will have one of those, so fate was kind this time.  It put me off trying again next year, it's a lot of money for polishes you don't want.
I also just got a shipping notice from GLL for the single ltd edition one I bought first, hopefully she's just working through the orders and will combine with the other order and refund shipping shortly.  If not, I refuse to stress about it.  So I'm hoping those will ship soon, and my destash one, and my PPU and then I can ship Stackry without storage fees!  
I was going to suggest that any month it's worth our while, we could combine our PPU orders and get UK shipping going forward, if we don't have an open Stackry.  Obviously expensive for a couple, but would work out not too bad if we wanted four each or similar numbers.  Just a thought, let me know what you think.  
I'm sitting here with massively chipped nail varnish on, and it's been like that for a week...  Just don't seem to have time with the two jobs thing, I hoped to do it tonight but maybe I'll wait till tomorrow because yet again it's really late!  
Anyhow, I haven't eaten since lunch time, so I'm off to poke the hubby and make him sort me out some dinner.
Speak soon xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> It can be!  The amount of work they've been sending has been a bit much this last couple of weeks, but I'm just about keeping on top of it.  I've literally just knocked off for today.
> That sounds great, my last day on campus was last Friday, and my last day of work for the University WFH was today, so yay for a long lie tomorrow!
> The other job never stops though, so I actually need to check if they expect me to work on Xmas day...  I'll try to ring them tomorrow to clarify.  I can't imagine they'll need paperwork on the dot, but you never know!


Hope you don't have to work on Christmas Day! Enjoy your lie in tomorrow!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 21, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> My Hypnotics showed up completely out of the blue yesterday!  So yay for that.
> I also got my RC order, and hubby's Xmas present, so I'm just waiting for my parents' gifts to us to arrive here.  I'm not holding out much hope we'll get them on time for Xmas though.
> Most of my stuff is now at Stackry - just waiting for PPU, Great Lakes and...  an extra Nailed It! I bought in a destash...  It was the nicest one from the advent calendar I missed and I put up an ISO in the group.  It wasn't cheap, but I wanted it!  I watched a video of someone unboxing the calendar the other day and I'm actually glad I missed it.  There were really only 2 polishes I actually liked that much in it, and now I will have one of those, so fate was kind this time.  It put me off trying again next year, it's a lot of money for polishes you don't want.
> I also just got a shipping notice from GLL for the single ltd edition one I bought first, hopefully she's just working through the orders and will combine with the other order and refund shipping shortly.  If not, I refuse to stress about it.  So I'm hoping those will ship soon, and my destash one, and my PPU and then I can ship Stackry without storage fees!
> ...


I think that's a good idea! I tested the UK shipping with a good few bottles and it seemed to be flat rate, but can't remember how many it was for. I haven't really looked properly, but I don't think I'll want many anyway, I never do nowadays.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 22, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I think that's a good idea! I tested the UK shipping with a good few bottles and it seemed to be flat rate, but can't remember how many it was for. I haven't really looked properly, but I don't think I'll want many anyway, I never do nowadays.


Cool, I remember you tested it but I can't recall how many it was.  I don't buy that many either these days.  A normal order for me is 2-4, but I've done up to six occasionally.  I don't know if we'll be landed with customs, I guess we need to try it once and see...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 22, 2022)

So these are my last two manis:




So... Blood Red Opal again!  I've used loads of this now and I think I need to thin it a bit for next time.  About 1/3 of it is gone.  I wasn't meant to be wearing this but somehow or other it ended up on my nails!  It was meant to be the next one!  So I did it next:




Penelope Luz Massage.  This is pretty but not as shifty as I expected.  I have about 2/3 of this mani still on my nails...  
I decided to dye my hair today instead of doing my nails but I'm desperately hoping to do them tomorrow.  
I also called my second boss today about Xmas working and it turns out that two of my three intensive cases are going away for Xmas so won't have reports being done.  And they don't expect reports to be filed between 24th and 28th, so I can chill out and not worry too much about working on the big day, which is a relief!  Actual days of not working, luxury!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> Cool, I remember you tested it but I can't recall how many it was.  I don't buy that many either these days.  A normal order for me is 2-4, but I've done up to six occasionally.  I don't know if we'll be landed with customs, I guess we need to try it once and see...


There shouldn't be any customs because we pay the VAT at the point of sale. 

I like the PfD, I'll probably get that, can't remember what else I've liked.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 23, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> So these are my last two manis:
> View attachment 70878
> View attachment 70879
> 
> ...


I like both. Clearly you really love that Illyrian though! 

I've stopped taking pictures of my manis, it's just too much hassle nowadays. I still have loads I haven't posted here. 

Yay for not having to work on Christmas Day! Hope you have a lovely rest.

I'm just sitting here with my work laptop waiting for things to happen, but it's very quiet. I will stay online for the afternoon, but get on with housework as I want to clean a bit before Christmas. My eldest is working today and tomorrow, so he can't help and the other two aren't much help at best of times.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 25, 2022)

Mery Christmas! Hope you're having a relaxing day!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone!  I got cocktail stuff for Xmas, I am having a nice day! xxx
I hope you all are too xxx


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 25, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> I like both. Clearly you really love that Illyrian though!
> 
> I've stopped taking pictures of my manis, it's just too much hassle nowadays. I still have loads I haven't posted here.
> 
> ...


I do love it!  I eventually did my nails, but the pics are still in the camera so will show later!
Shame you still don't enjoy your polish and mani pics, hope that changes soon.  
Have a relaxing day if you can xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 28, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> I do love it!  I eventually did my nails, but the pics are still in the camera so will show later!
> Shame you still don't enjoy your polish and mani pics, hope that changes soon.
> Have a relaxing day if you can xxx


Thanks. Christmas was pretty good actually. I was cooking a lot on Christmas Eve (afternoon) in preparation, plus Christmas Eve dinner is more of a big deal in Hungary than here and I always do something festive. My middle one really wanted the ex to come over too, so I let him. He was also here most of Christmas Day, but was tolerable. After lunch we played a few games. It was a nice day.

I didn't get to do any festive nail art, didn't even wear nail polish on Christmas Day since I was peeling stuff and washing my hands so much, I didn't want the polish peeling off into the food. I then put on FF Lilypond, which I actually took pictures of. I'll post them sometime soon. I'm not wearing polish again as I took it off last night, then promplty fell asleep, but I'll do my nails tonight. It's not that I don't enjoy polish, it's more that I don't have the time and energy to find and match polishes and actually do my nails. Admittedly I'm not as crazy about polish as I was a few years ago, but I do go through these phases, so it is what it is. I'm definitely more crazy about perfumes right now. Before polish it was make up (and scarves, and jewellery). Of course now I have a huge amount of all things in the house!


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 30, 2022)

Here's Femme Fatale Lilypond. I liked it, but wished that I had only used it on my accent nails like I used to, because it was a pain to take off. 










My December PPU order has arrived at Stackry, so now all my packages are there. I still have 2 weeks of free storage, so I might hold off with the consolidation, but I really don't have any plans to buy anything. I've seen the FTLOP box and it's a pass again. EdM only has a small release this month and nothing interests me, so that's good.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Thanks. Christmas was pretty good actually. I was cooking a lot on Christmas Eve (afternoon) in preparation, plus Christmas Eve dinner is more of a big deal in Hungary than here and I always do something festive. My middle one really wanted the ex to come over too, so I let him. He was also here most of Christmas Day, but was tolerable. After lunch we played a few games. It was a nice day.
> 
> I didn't get to do any festive nail art, didn't even wear nail polish on Christmas Day since I was peeling stuff and washing my hands so much, I didn't want the polish peeling off into the food. I then put on FF Lilypond, which I actually took pictures of. I'll post them sometime soon. I'm not wearing polish again as I took it off last night, then promplty fell asleep, but I'll do my nails tonight. It's not that I don't enjoy polish, it's more that I don't have the time and energy to find and match polishes and actually do my nails. Admittedly I'm not as crazy about polish as I was a few years ago, but I do go through these phases, so it is what it is. I'm definitely more crazy about perfumes right now. Before polish it was make up (and scarves, and jewellery). Of course now I have a huge amount of all things in the house!


So glad you had a good Xmas, and that the ex was bearable!  
No polish is sad but understandable - I guess also the job has been a bit of a shock to the system after such a long time.  
There's always something new to take your cash if you look, and even if you don't!  For now, I'm still on the polish kick but I'm hoping not to go too nuts with it next year.  But I've really stopped shopping for much else these days; the ebaying has shown me I can live without a lot of the things I've bought in the past and I'm really aiming to declutter rather than add more stuff...


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 30, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> Here's Femme Fatale Lilypond. I liked it, but wished that I had only used it on my accent nails like I used to, because it was a pain to take off.
> 
> View attachment 70885
> 
> ...


This is cute!  It really reminds me of one of the new Glams that released today.  Which I am skipping by the way.
As I suspected, Great Lakes failed to consolidate my two orders, though she has refunded the excess shipping but I'll have two consolidation fees to pay.  I'm only waiting for the second of these to hit Stackry - deadline for my consolidation is 5/1, that delivery is due on 3/1 so fingers crossed it will make it as I have 14 packages to ship...  Yup, $28 consolidation and $12.50 hazmat before I even look at Fedex fees.  I've been way too spendy.
I only like the Pahlish in the FTLOP box this time.


----------



## Anitacska (Dec 31, 2022)

PearlyQueen said:


> This is cute!  It really reminds me of one of the new Glams that released today.  Which I am skipping by the way.
> As I suspected, Great Lakes failed to consolidate my two orders, though she has refunded the excess shipping but I'll have two consolidation fees to pay.  I'm only waiting for the second of these to hit Stackry - deadline for my consolidation is 5/1, that delivery is due on 3/1 so fingers crossed it will make it as I have 14 packages to ship...  Yup, $28 consolidation and $12.50 hazmat before I even look at Fedex fees.  I've been way too spendy.
> I only like the Pahlish in the FTLOP box this time.


That's really annoying. At least she refunded the excess. I hate it when they combine orders, but keep the extra shipping. 

Ouch, that's a lot of packages. I have 7 (53 polishes in total). I'll still probably pay in the region of $100 once you add everything up.

Funny, I didn't think you'd like the Pahlish! I like the FM the most, but the PfD is meh and the Pahlish is just okay. Definitely not worth ordering. 

I am thinking about maybe getting 2 of the new Glams, the light purple and light blue ones from the Disenchanted collection. I just watched the film yesterday, it's quite good, but not as good as the original.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Dec 31, 2022)

Anitacska said:


> That's really annoying. At least she refunded the excess. I hate it when they combine orders, but keep the extra shipping.
> 
> Ouch, that's a lot of packages. I have 7 (53 polishes in total). I'll still probably pay in the region of $100 once you add everything up.
> 
> ...


Yup, it's going to be an expensive one (but there is a LOT in there!).
I've been weirdly drawn to greens and oranges recently, not sure where it's come from but the shimmery brights are calling me at the moment.
Your Glam choices are pretty - I was more drawn to the darker ones this time but I'm resisting.
Had a look at the Cosmetic Sanctuary PPU post just now, I think I might be tempted this time, will see what all is on preview before deciding for sure but I'm currently fancying the Nailed It, Sassy Sauce and Alchemy.  Maybes are Lemming and Cupcake.  Just at first glance!  I don't have any Sassy Sauce polishes.  I haven't seen PfD, GPL, Phoenix or GLL yet...  I really don't like the Wildflower though.  But her upcoming collection has several I will be getting from Hypnotic when they release.  In my defence, I have worked A LOT of second job hours this month - just sent them my biggest ever invoice.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 1, 2023)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yup, it's going to be an expensive one (but there is a LOT in there!).
> I've been weirdly drawn to greens and oranges recently, not sure where it's come from but the shimmery brights are calling me at the moment.
> Your Glam choices are pretty - I was more drawn to the darker ones this time but I'm resisting.
> Had a look at the Cosmetic Sanctuary PPU post just now, I think I might be tempted this time, will see what all is on preview before deciding for sure but I'm currently fancying the Nailed It, Sassy Sauce and Alchemy.  Maybes are Lemming and Cupcake.  Just at first glance!  I don't have any Sassy Sauce polishes.  I haven't seen PfD, GPL, Phoenix or GLL yet...  I really don't like the Wildflower though.  But her upcoming collection has several I will be getting from Hypnotic when they release.  In my defence, I have worked A LOT of second job hours this month - just sent them my biggest ever invoice.


I haven't looked at CS's post, I find it too long and her swatches a bit dull. I'll just check the shop once wishlisting begins. 

Haven't bought the Glams yet, still thinking about them.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 1, 2023)

So now wishlisting is open, PPU is tempting me a lot this month!  I'm surprised, my current list is Alchemy, Sassy Sauce, PfD, Vanessa Molina, Penelope Luz and Nailed It - having already crossed at least three off...
My cross-offs were Cuticula, BKL, Lemming.  Not final list yet but I definitely love this collection.  I think the BKL reminds me a lot of the one I bought recently, Familia es Familia, I must do a comparison before I finalise.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2023)

PearlyQueen said:


> So now wishlisting is open, PPU is tempting me a lot this month!  I'm surprised, my current list is Alchemy, Sassy Sauce, PfD, Vanessa Molina, Penelope Luz and Nailed It - having already crossed at least three off...
> My cross-offs were Cuticula, BKL, Lemming.  Not final list yet but I definitely love this collection.  I think the BKL reminds me a lot of the one I bought recently, Familia es Familia, I must do a comparison before I finalise.



I've had a look and I like 6 too, including the PfD and Nailed It. Also Cupcake, KBShimmer, Pahlish and EdM. That would make it 10 in total if we combined our order (no point in ordering the PfD and Nailed It twice, we can just do decants). I may not even get all. 

I also had a look at HHC and the Pahlish and Nailed It are really nice, but I will order through the UK group buy (if I buy them).


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2023)

Anitacska said:


> I've had a look and I like 6 too, including the PfD and Nailed It. Also Cupcake, KBShimmer, Pahlish and EdM. That would make it 10 in total if we combined our order (no point in ordering the PfD and Nailed It twice, we can just do decants). I may not even get all.
> 
> I also had a look at HHC and the Pahlish and Nailed It are really nice, but I will order through the UK group buy (if I buy them).


That is pleasingly easy if we both want the same number!  I agree we may as well share the two in common.  I will order this time, you can do the next one if that's OK.  I suggest we split the cost in two including the forwarding fee for the UK postage?  I think this seems the easiest way to do it if we're going to keep it going.  Maybe if one of us only wants one or two polishes and the other has a larger order, we can revisit the split on the US shipping fees, so that a single polish doesn't become too expensive?  Let me know what you think!  I also suggest that if we're sharing bottles, the person receiving delivery pays for the mini bottle/s and gets pick of which one to decant when they arrive?  Open to suggestions though! xxx
I really like the HHC Pahlish, if you get that I might have it on the swap list...


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2023)

PearlyQueen said:


> That is pleasingly easy if we both want the same number!  I agree we may as well share the two in common.  I will order this time, you can do the next one if that's OK.  I suggest we split the cost in two including the forwarding fee for the UK postage?  I think this seems the easiest way to do it if we're going to keep it going.  Maybe if one of us only wants one or two polishes and the other has a larger order, we can revisit the split on the US shipping fees, so that a single polish doesn't become too expensive?  Let me know what you think!  I also suggest that if we're sharing bottles, the person receiving delivery pays for the mini bottle/s and gets pick of which one to decant when they arrive?  Open to suggestions though! xxx
> I really like the HHC Pahlish, if you get that I might have it on the swap list...


Let me check I understand this correctly, especially the last part. Do you mean the person receiving the delivery gets to keep the polishes they are decanting for the other and pays for the mini bottles? Sorry I've read that sentence a few times now, but not entirely sure what you mean.

I think sharing the shipping costs evenly especially in this instance is great. If we both want the PfD and the Nailed It, then split the price of those and then the person receiving them (you) can pay for the mini bottles and send the decants. Next month if this occurs again, I keep the bottles, but pay for the minis and send you the decants. That way it's fair? So in this instance we would both pay for our 4 polishes each, then split the price of the 2 we both want, split the US and UK shipping, plus you pay for the mini bottles since you get to keep the big bottles. Hope that makes sense?

Of course if I buy the Pahlish, I'm happy to swap for that. I think going forward just assume that I'm happy to decant anything.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2023)

Anitacska said:


> Let me check I understand this correctly, especially the last part. Do you mean the person receiving the delivery gets to keep the polishes they are decanting for the other and pays for the mini bottles? Sorry I've read that sentence a few times now, but not entirely sure what you mean.
> 
> I think sharing the shipping costs evenly especially in this instance is great. If we both want the PfD and the Nailed It, then split the price of those and then the person receiving them (you) can pay for the mini bottles and send the decants. Next month if this occurs again, I keep the bottles, but pay for the minis and send you the decants. That way it's fair? So in this instance we would both pay for our 4 polishes each, then split the price of the 2 we both want, split the US and UK shipping, plus you pay for the mini bottles since you get to keep the big bottles. Hope that makes sense?
> 
> Of course if I buy the Pahlish, I'm happy to swap for that. I think going forward just assume that I'm happy to decant anything.


Hi Anita, your idea makes sense on splitting bottles, so I'm happy with that.  I had originally meant we would get one full size each, decanter's choice but I like your concept as it accounts for bottle costs.
I'm going to suggest that since the difference in cost on our polishes and splits is less than $1 we just split the bill evenly, it will be easier!  (Assuming we both stick with our choices!)   So you send me half of what my Paypal bill comes to plus £1.50 for the UK postage, which I pay PO for when they get here.
I also think that in future, as long as we both want at least three polishes, I'm happy to split shipping costs down the middle.  I think half of flat rate shipping is about $9, and $3 per polish is an amount I'd be happy to pay.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2023)

PearlyQueen said:


> Hi Anita, your idea makes sense on splitting bottles, so I'm happy with that.  I had originally meant we would get one full size each, decanter's choice but I like your concept as it accounts for bottle costs.
> I'm going to suggest that since the difference in cost on our polishes and splits is less than $1 we just split the bill evenly, it will be easier!  (Assuming we both stick with our choices!)   So you send me half of what my Paypal bill comes to plus £1.50 for the UK postage, which I pay PO for when they get here.
> I also think that in future, as long as we both want at least three polishes, I'm happy to split shipping costs down the middle.  I think half of flat rate shipping is about $9, and $3 per polish is an amount I'd be happy to pay.



Okay, that all sounds good. I can't remember now how much the flat rate shipping was, but I know it wasn't too bad ($16-ish?). Hopefully it won't go up for 10 bottles. Don't forget we also have to pay 20% VAT on top of what we order, but then there won't be any extra customs to pay hopefully. I don't think 10 bottles will be more than £135?


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 2, 2023)

Anitacska said:


> Okay, that all sounds good. I can't remember now how much the flat rate shipping was, but I know it wasn't too bad ($16-ish?). Hopefully it won't go up for 10 bottles. Don't forget we also have to pay 20% VAT on top of what we order, but then there won't be any extra customs to pay hopefully. I don't think 10 bottles will be more than £135?


Excellent!  Let's do it!!!  Please confirm if you change what you want before it opens, for now I've loaded my wishlist with our choices.
x


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 2, 2023)

PearlyQueen said:


> Excellent!  Let's do it!!!  Please confirm if you change what you want before it opens, for now I've loaded my wishlist with our choices.
> x


I might swap the EdM for the Dreamland, the EdM is the one I'm not 100% sure about anyway, and the Dreamland is really pretty. I'll let you know my final list by Thursday evening.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 3, 2023)

Well I've just gone off the Sassy Sauce - I think all the swatchers I'd seen before must have had cold hands because I've only now seen the "warm" version and I don't like it.  Might swap it out for the 'Ard As Nails, which I hadn't looked closely at before.
You're right, the Dreamland is very pretty.


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi Anne, could you please delete the Cupcake off my list, I've decided I don't want it after all. And swap the EdM with the Dreamland. Sorry it throws out the balance as I now only want 3 (on top of the 2 we're sharing). I'll confirm later tonight, but I don't think I want anything else.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 4, 2023)

Anitacska said:


> Hi Anne, could you please delete the Cupcake off my list, I've decided I don't want it after all. And swap the EdM with the Dreamland. Sorry it throws out the balance as I now only want 3 (on top of the 2 we're sharing). I'll confirm later tonight, but I don't think I want anything else.


Will do, not a problem.  It's only a little bit of maths!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 4, 2023)

I've just binned the Alchemy as well, a bit too transparent.  However, my list still comes to $1 more than yours, so I will still do the maths after payment and give you an exact amount afterwards xxx


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2023)

Sorry to be a pain, but could I add the Grace-full to my list? So Dreamland, Grace-full, Pahlish and KBShimmer is my final 4. Obviously I'll pay what my polishes cost plus half of the PfD and Nailed It. 

I actually thought it opens tomorrow, I'm so used to the UK shop opening times! 

If the shipping goes up after 8 polishes, then I won't get the Grace-full. I don't think it's worth paying extra shipping on it, but it's really nice.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2023)

Anitacska said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but could I add the Grace-full to my list? So Dreamland, Grace-full, Pahlish and KBShimmer is my final 4. Obviously I'll pay what my polishes cost plus half of the PfD and Nailed It.
> 
> I actually thought it opens tomorrow, I'm so used to the UK shop opening times!
> 
> If the shipping goes up after 8 polishes, then I won't get the Grace-full. I don't think it's worth paying extra shipping on it, but it's really nice.


You are not being a pain, I may well be the same when it's your turn to order!  It's just the normal process of finalising your cart - we all do it.  
I like the Grace-full too!  
I know what you mean about the opening day, gets me too!
I did a wee test run with 10 bottles of base coat and the shipping was the same as for 8, so I think we're good.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Jan 5, 2023)

Meant to say, my Stackry is now on the way, GLL made it with a couple of days to go!  Fedex was $96 plus the hazmat and consolidation, there are over 70 polishes/items so not too bad in the end.  They also only charged me $25 for consolidation (14 packages so I expected $28).  I think it might be capped because I can't see how it would be a mistake.  Total was about £118.  Anyhow, very pleased, it all worked out OK and overall it's just over £1.50 per polish so not too scary after all.  
And I just got a shipping notice for my small RC order too.  
My Christmas mani is a mess now though, shame but it needs to go!  But will have to wait as I'm in-office today and tomorrow and just can't afford the time.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Friday at 8:21 AM)

I have done PPU but too busy atm to work out your costs - will let you know!
Subtotal$117.00Shipping (FedEx International Connect Plus)$17.63Tax (GB VAT 20.0%)$26.91Total$161.54 USD

PayPal's conversion rate: 1 GBP = 1.13960 USDConverted from:£141.75 GBPConverted to:$161.54 USDThis rate includes a currency conversion fee.


----------



## Anitacska (Friday at 12:22 PM)

PearlyQueen said:


> I have done PPU but too busy atm to work out your costs - will let you know!
> Subtotal$117.00Shipping (FedEx International Connect Plus)$17.63Tax (GB VAT 20.0%)$26.91Total$161.54 USD
> 
> PayPal's conversion rate: 1 GBP = 1.13960 USDConverted from:£141.75 GBPConverted to:$161.54 USDThis rate includes a currency conversion fee.


Thank you. Let me know when you're ready and I'll send you the money. 

I was busy too, but another month end is now done. And it's the weekend!


----------



## PearlyQueen (Friday at 12:51 PM)

Yay for month ends and weekends!  
So here are my calculations:
My solo polishes $39.50
Your solo polishes $51.00
Shared items 50/50 (shipping and two polishes) $44.13

So slitting the shared in two, my costs are $61.56, yours are $73.07

Adding 20% VAT we get to me $73.87, you $87.68  (totals $161.55, so close enough!)

Converting at Paypal rate to GBP we get me £64.84, you £76.95 (totals £141.79, again close enough!).

You need to add on £1.43 for forward shipping in UK.
So your total to pay is £78.38.

Let me know if you think I've calculated anything wrong, it's the first time I've done this!
I think you have my Paypal address.

Have a good weekend!
x

Those extra costs fairly add up, I was a bit shocked at the bill when I went to pay.  At least we're sharing the shipping.


----------



## Anitacska (Friday at 2:56 PM)

PearlyQueen said:


> Yay for month ends and weekends!
> So here are my calculations:
> My solo polishes $39.50
> Your solo polishes $51.00
> ...


I'm sure it's correct, seems alright to me. It's a lot though, I'm not sure I'll want to order again to be honest. The shipping cost isn't too bad shared, but the 20% VAT on top of it really stings. 

Well, let's see how this goes, hopefully there won't be any extra charge on top of it. 

I'll send the money over now. Thanks again. Have a good weekend.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Friday at 3:28 PM)

Anitacska said:


> I'm sure it's correct, seems alright to me. It's a lot though, I'm not sure I'll want to order again to be honest. The shipping cost isn't too bad shared, but the 20% VAT on top of it really stings.
> 
> Well, let's see how this goes, hopefully there won't be any extra charge on top of it.
> 
> I'll send the money over now. Thanks again. Have a good weekend.


Thanks Anita, just got the notification from Paypal.  We'll see whether to do this again in future I guess, depending on what's on offer - I was a bit annoyed the VAT also went on the shipping and it really does start to add up to a whole lot more than the UK PPU was - I was thinking the lower prices would help make up for the costs, but it definitely doesn't. 
Anyhow, have a good one too, I hope to paint nails at some point!
My Stackry is in the UK! Woo!


----------



## Anitacska (Saturday at 5:50 AM)

PearlyQueen said:


> Thanks Anita, just got the notification from Paypal.  We'll see whether to do this again in future I guess, depending on what's on offer - I was a bit annoyed the VAT also went on the shipping and it really does start to add up to a whole lot more than the UK PPU was - I was thinking the lower prices would help make up for the costs, but it definitely doesn't.
> Anyhow, have a good one too, I hope to paint nails at some point!
> My Stackry is in the UK! Woo!


That's odd, I'm sure VAT shouldn't be charged on the shipping. Femme Fatale doesn't charge it, only on the polishes. Well, it is what it is. To me it definitely doesn't feel like it's going to be worth it going forward. Probably for the best, I have way too many polishes anyway. 

Yay for Stackry! I should probably consolidate mine now, I'm not planning on buying anything else. 

Hope you get time to do your nails. Mine are painted for a change, I've even taken pictures!


----------



## Anitacska (Yesterday at 12:14 PM)

PearlyQueen said:


> Meant to say, my Stackry is now on the way, GLL made it with a couple of days to go!  Fedex was $96 plus the hazmat and consolidation, there are over 70 polishes/items so not too bad in the end.  They also only charged me $25 for consolidation (14 packages so I expected $28).  I think it might be capped because I can't see how it would be a mistake.  Total was about £118.  Anyhow, very pleased, it all worked out OK and overall it's just over £1.50 per polish so not too scary after all.
> And I just got a shipping notice for my small RC order too.
> My Christmas mani is a mess now though, shame but it needs to go!  But will have to wait as I'm in-office today and tomorrow and just can't afford the time.


I've just paid for my Stackry shipment. No idea how you only paid $96 for 70+ polishes, I paid $107.99 for 53. Weird. Hoping it'll get here by Tuesday, so I'm not in the office when it arrives. Although I'm not sure yet when my eldest is working next week.


----------



## PearlyQueen (Yesterday at 1:34 PM)

Anitacska said:


> I've just paid for my Stackry shipment. No idea how you only paid $96 for 70+ polishes, I paid $107.99 for 53. Weird. Hoping it'll get here by Tuesday, so I'm not in the office when it arrives. Although I'm not sure yet when my eldest is working next week.


I think it's all about the good packing ability, mine was in a fairly small box (11x12x6), all huddled together for the journey, I've had 20 polishes heaved into a box about double that size in the past, with a higher price to go with it.  It's why I was so annoyed when I got that box with everything left in its original bubble mailers once.  Billable weight is weird.  
I got mine today!  They said they were delivering on Monday, lunchtime I got a message they couldn't deliver and it would be Tuesday, contacted them Tuesday and they said I needed to have re-arranged delivery   But it's all here now!


----------



## Anitacska (Today at 5:02 AM)

PearlyQueen said:


> I think it's all about the good packing ability, mine was in a fairly small box (11x12x6), all huddled together for the journey, I've had 20 polishes heaved into a box about double that size in the past, with a higher price to go with it.  It's why I was so annoyed when I got that box with everything left in its original bubble mailers once.  Billable weight is weird.
> I got mine today!  They said they were delivering on Monday, lunchtime I got a message they couldn't deliver and it would be Tuesday, contacted them Tuesday and they said I needed to have re-arranged delivery   But it's all here now!


Yes, they probably kept mine in their envelopes. Then again, I'd rather they do that then remove all the bubble wrap like they once did. It's a miracle nothing broke.

Mine is due on Tuesday, hope it's not late.


----------

